#kubuntu 2005-06-06
<gdh> format it with what filesystem? a linux or a windows one?
<rexykik> a want a fat32
<gdh> why on earth are you asking here ? :)
<rexykik> lol because everywhere else is noisy
<gdh> well, use cfdisk to make a partition
<gdh> then mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/hdc1
<rexykik> when I cfdisk it goes to sda1 instead of the hd
<gdh> or whatever your partition is
<gdh> then tell it where the disk is :) cfdisk /dev/NAME 
<rexykik> i'm guessing it would be hdb?
<Bizzeh> hey, i removed kubuntu from the end of my drive out of its own partition, im puting it on its own machine
<Bizzeh> how do i get grub out of my mbr
<Bizzeh> and put the normal windows loader back in
<gdh> rexykik: 'dmesg' will tell you where Linux put it
<gdh> Bizzeh: boot to an MS-DOS floppy with fdisk.exe on it and run 'fdisk /mbr'
<gdh> it won't print anything, but it will clean your MBR
<Bizzeh> will a bootable xp cd work?
<gdh> No idea, never used XP
<rexykik> oh
<rexykik> wait a sec
<Bizzeh> brb
<Bizzeh> i find out
<rexykik> i have your answer...let me pull it up
<rexykik> oh
<rexykik> ok
<rexykik> gotta go into the little term thing
<Jeezis> is there a utility i can use to control my fan in my laptop?
<gdh> Bizzeh http://main.linuxfocus.org/~guido/dos/
<rexykik> get a soldering iron and install a rheostat
<gdh> use the 6.22 floppy image from there
<rexykik> he's gone gdh
<gdh> oh yeh :)
<rexykik> hdb: max request size: 1024KiB
<rexykik> hdb: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63, UDMA(100)
<rexykik> hdb: cache flushes supported
<rexykik>  /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: unknown partition table
<gdh> perfect. there you go, then :)
<rexykik> then in cfdisk : FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive. Press any key to exit cfdisk.
<gdh> unknown partition table = completely blank disk
* brdweb is away: Away at the moment
<gdh> so, cfdisk /dev/hdb
<rexykik> cfdisk says: FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive. Press any key to exit cfdisk.
<gdh> def. 'hdb' rather than hdb1 etc. ?
<rexykik> yeah,i did hdb not hdb1
<gdh> What does "hdparm /dev/hdb" say?
<gdh> the actual content doesn't really matter
<gdh> so long as it prints a bunch of info
<rexykik> it does
<gdh> multcount/IO_support, etc.
<rexykik> yeah
<rexykik> has all of that
<gdh> OK, are you being root when you run cfdisk?
<gdh> v. important :)
<gdh> it would be Bad for normal users to alter partition tables :)
<gdh> type 'whoami' .. if you are anything but root, that's wrong.
<rexykik> ehhh thats it
<rexykik> lol
<rexykik> thx
<gdh> hehe :)
<rexykik> cough cough <-newb
<gdh> no worries :)
<rexykik> any idea what the dif between a FAT32 and a FAT32 LBA is?
<gdh> LBA = new and shiny
<gdh> I'd go for that
<rexykik> lol okay
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> LBA is "very new"
<gdh> I'd hope a 160GB falls into that category :)
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> I think so =)
<rexykik> for some reason i feel like i'm at the tail of a ALT+F4 joke.
<gdh> hehe, /quit complaining ;)
<rexykik> lol
<Tm_T> try /disco , you got nice colours
<mez> ok, anyone here got flash in forefox working (with proper sound)
<rexykik> ehh i do mez
<mez> I cnat get sound working
<mez> lol
<rexykik> well, i've only tested it on homestarrunner
<mez> It just gives me like... some hissing
<rexykik> sound card configed right?
<gdh> mez: Configure Konq -> Plugins -> Plugins -> 'Use artsdsp to pipe plugin sound...' ?
<gdh> assuming you're using arts ?
<mez> yeah
<mez> I'm using firefox though
<gdh> Oh, doh :)
<gdh> I just installed flashplugin-nonfree and it 'worked' =)
<mez> hmm
<Tm_T> sleeep ->
<rexykik> what does this mean hdb: max request size: 1024KiB
<rexykik> hdb: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63, UDMA(100)
<rexykik> hdb: cache flushes supported
<rexykik>  /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: unknown partition table
<rexykik> ?
<gdh> Tm_T wins :)
<rexykik> ack
<rexykik> didnt copy right
<rexykik> Could not mount device.
<rexykik> The reported error was:
<rexykik> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<gdh> rexykik: It means your hard disk is blank
<gdh> rexykik: You need to reboot to reload the partition table
<rexykik> ook
<rexykik> danke
<gdh> then you will be able to 'mkfs.vfat'
<gdh> cfdisk probably told you that.. :)
<rexykik> i partitioned it...do i need to make a filesystem?
<rexykik> nopers didnt
<gdh> ah, k
<mez> I have flashplaye-mozilla flashplugin-nonfree libflash0 libflash-mozplugin and libflash-swfplayer
<gdh> mez: it's probably got very confused and used the Free Software 'libflash', which is shit :)
<gdh> remove libflash0
<gdh> it'll remove the other bits via dependencies
<rexykik> time to reboot, see you in the future
<mez> gdh, works now, thanks
<mez> acutally
<mez> th sound is out of sync
<gdh> cool :) If I keep going at this rate, I'll hace enough kudos points to win a fish :)
<mez> ??
<mez> my flash is running REALLY fast
<gdh> No ideas :) amd64 or something?
<othernoob> is there a mathematica-equivalent for linux ?
<KaiL> more than enough ;)
<othernoob> such as ?
<KaiL> mupad
<gdh> I am so happy I never have the need for software like that :)
<KaiL> but be warned: if you talk to a fan of one of this tools, for them the other tools are always crap ;)
<othernoob> KaiL do you know something a bit more opensource and gpled maybe ?
<Curalton> isn't mathematica also available for linux/x86?
<Curalton> ah, free alternative
<KaiL> othernoob: afaik mupad has at least a freeware version
<Curalton> scilab very possibly
<KaiL> that's much more than for mathematica ;)
<othernoob> KaiL for teachers and students and bla.. i cant be arsed to send them my student info ;)
<crimmy> can't you just export your session from a UNIX box running mathematica?
<crimmy> that's what I recommend to my students
<rexykik> oook back
<rexykik> Could not mount device.
<rexykik> The reported error was:
<rexykik> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<othernoob> heh.. i dont know a unix pc running mathematica which i could use
<gdh> TightVNC for Windows?
<gdh> multiple vncviewers connecting in 'watch only' mode?
<rexykik> $ mkfs vfat /dev/hdb
<rexykik> mkfs.ext2: bad blocks count - /dev/hdb
<crimmy> othernoob: not even from the math dept?
<gdh> rexykik: No, mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/hdb1
<gdh> note the dot between mkfs and vfat.
<gdh> you need to specify FAT32 with -F 32
<gdh> and /dev/hdb1 as the first partition... /dev/hdb is the whole raw disk.
<rexykik> $ mkfs vfat /dev/hdb
<rexykik> mkfs.ext2: bad blocks count - /dev/hdb
<othernoob> crimmy: i havent had much to with the math dept yet.. i just have 4 math courses and i'm hardly ever there..just do my papers, hand em in, and am gone ;)
<othernoob> +do *
<rexykik> ack
<rexykik> copy doesnt work well in term
<rexykik> not used to no keybinding
<rexykik> bash: mkfs.: command not found
<rexykik> should it be mkfs[space] .[space] vfat?
<othernoob> god i hate summer..now there's an annoying spider in my room :/
<gdh> rexykik: come on, work with me here :)
<gdh> no spaces
<rexykik> ahh...that'd do it. maybe i should modify my font so its somewhat readable
<gdh> =)
<gdh> Courier is king.. or at least Bitstream Vera Sans Mono
<rexykik> now do i mount it or reboot again, or...?
<gdh> you'll be able to mount it now
<rexykik> mount /dev/hdb1
<rexykik> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<othernoob> isnt it sudo mount -a ... ?
<gdh> rexykik: where do you want to mount it ?
<rexykik> /mnt/hdb1
<gdh> and does /mnt/hdb1 exist as an empty directory?
<rexykik> yup
<mrmanic> how do I reconfigure xorg to stop using fglrx?
<gdh> have you added a relevant line to /etc/fstab ?
<rexykik> not sure what that means.
<rexykik> fixed it
<Bicchi> i installed a program with synaptic and i can not find it in the menu but i can run it from the shell. how can i search for in the menu. like how can i tell its in the k menu
<gdh> mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1 
<gdh> heh :)
<rexykik> ehh use the search for files thing
<rexykik> find the file
<rexykik> then rightclick the bar and goto configure panal
<rexykik> panel
<rexykik> and then on tabs goto kmenu
<rexykik> edit it
<rexykik> and put it where you want it in the kmenu tree
<rexykik> (the tab you click it called menus)
<Bicchi> but my question is: i am not sure if it installed in the first place. does everything i installed from synaptic gets a place in the k menu.
<rexykik> no
<Bicchi> how can i tell?
<Bicchi> besides searching all those menus
<rexykik> if you can run it from console then it is installed
<Bicchi> i can, but like i said how can i tell if its located in the "k menu"
<rexykik> eh...look throught the kmenu?
<rexykik> though*
<Curalton> Bicchi: if its not there you can start kmenuedit and put it in the menu manually
<Curalton> hmm, kmenuedit really needs a search function for such cases
<rexykik> yup
<gdh> Be grateful there's KMenuEdit at all.. the poor GNOME weenies have no menu editor at all
<rexykik> lo9l
<rexykik> lol*
<Curalton> Bicchi: if its from the multiverse part it might not adhere to the ubuntuguidlines and not have a menuentry
<Curalton> gdh: hah :)
<gdh> Ubuntu chose GNOME 2.10... which uses the freedesktop.org XML standard
<Bicchi> Curalton: i installed nedit. can you tell me ?
<gdh> ... alas, nobody had the foresight to write a menu editor for it ....
<othernoob> okay, just cause im curious, what happens when a spider runs around inside of my pc ?
<Curalton> Bicchi: type apt-cache policy nedit and it shows from what source it came
<Bicchi> Curalton: universe
<gdh> othernoob: If it gets caught in the CPU fan, it could be quite entertaining :))
<gdh> take video
<Bicchi> Curalton: does that mean that since it was from universe it does not create a entry in k menu
<Curalton> Bicchi: yes, quite possible
<othernoob> gdh: heh, lol, but it can't damage anything or can it ?
<gdh> othernoob: who knows if spider legs are electrically conductive
<Bicchi> Curalton: that explains it. i just wish that k menu would hightlight recent installed programs just like windows does. i mean my menu are huge from all the junk i have installed.
<gdh> hey, now /there's/ an experiment.
<Bicchi> Curalton: but i can live without windows. :)
<Curalton> Bicchi: dpkg -L nedid shows all the files that nedit installs
<othernoob> gdh: i'll let you play with those ugly creatures ;)
<Curalton> Bicchi: the idea is that ubunutu installs everything a user needs an thats it (email, web, office user that is)
<gdh> othernoob: sure beats some ants, the sun, and a magnifying glass ;)
<Curalton> Bicchi: about the missing search function you could file a Wishlist bug at bugs.kde.org
<othernoob> lol
<Bicchi> Curalton: good idea
<Bicchi> Curalton: thanks
<Curalton> Bicchi: or if you know C++ hack it in yourself ;)
<othernoob> anyway, im off, killing a spider :) night
<Bicchi> Curalton: no time. but the will submit a wishlist bug
<rexykik> is there anyway to start konquerer with root privs?
<gdh> or, a 'find' commandline with /usr/share/<something> would do it
<Curalton> rexykik: ick!
<mrmanic> man
<rexykik> ick?
<gdh> rexykik: 'sudo konqueror'  ?
<mrmanic> how do I reconfigure xorg to stop using fglrx?  <-- anyone know the answer to that?
<rexykik> nope
<Curalton> rexykik: as in "why run stuff as root, its baaad"
<gdh> mrmanic: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Curalton> gdh: doesnt set X-rights
<gdh> change the 'Driver fglrx' to whatever you want...?
<rexykik> because i wanna drag'n'drop one hard drive to the other
<gdh> Curalton: No idea what that means.
<rexykik> copy over all the files
<Curalton> gdh: "cant open display" error
<Curalton> rexykik: err, i think that wont work 
<rexykik> well, i mean file folders from one into the other
<Curalton> rexykik: the media:/ konqueror representations are usually read only
<gdh> rexykik: unmount your fat32, then remount it with "-o 1000"
<gdh> rexykik: that will make it r/w for your normal user account
<gdh> gah
<gdh> "-o uid=1000"
<Curalton> -o uid=
<Curalton> yeh
<gdh> man mount for more info
<mrmanic> gdh: I'll try your way, brb
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<gdh> any way that doesn't involve running a file manager as root has to be better...
<Curalton> heh :>
<mrmanic> well, that definitely didn't work
<mrmanic> the mouse and fonts were all hosed when I switched to the ATI driver
<mrmanic> gdh: any other ideas?
<gdh> what about the 'vesa' driver as a real panic fallback?
<mrmanic> I'll try it, thx
<gdh> My own system is a p3-650 with a matrox mystique PCI ... I know nothign about modern cards / 3D accel...
<sbcl3> is it possible to change that image that is seen as a left-strip on the main applications menu? by default its kubuntu's logo
<Riddell> sbcl3: sounds like a good image to have there
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<sbcl3> riddell: but can it be changed?
<Riddell> sbcl3: what would you wish to change it to?
<gdh> it can... read the popup help in the KDE Panel configuration
<sbcl3> riddell: probably just xxxxxxxxxxxx theme's color
<gdh> control centre -> desktop -> panels -> menus -> 'Show side image' 
<sbcl3> gdh: thanks
<Riddell> sbcl3: it should change colour along with the theme
<Riddell> sbcl3: the image itself is specified in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-theme/../kickerrc
<Riddell> and you can overload it in ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc
<mrmanic> hmm
<mrmanic> well, that sort of worked
<mrmanic> I have fonts, though it's rather painful
<mrmanic> isn't there some way to dpkg-reconfigure or something?
<Riddell> mrmanic: fonts:/
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<sbcl3> similarly, without replacing an image located in some directory, can you change the "K" logo in the bottom-left corner you click on to access apps?
<gdh> sbcl3: No.
<gdh> I expect it would be changable using a different theme / iconset...
<gdh> so you'd either need to create your own or amend an existing one
<_paul> anybody knowhow to enable root login on post in kubuntu?
<gdh> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
* brdweb|AFK is back.
<sbcl3> what is one large factor that makes KDE better than GNOME in your opinion?
<gdh> choice
<gdh> GNOME feels claustrophobic, everything has been pre-selected as 'the best' for you. I'm capable of making my own decisions, thanks.
<jeramy> Well, there's a few simple things that are missing, like easy adding to menus.
<jeramy> GNOME 2.10 is slower and more memory-consuming on my laptop.
<sbcl3> yeah; i noticed that when i used "ubuntu" instead of "kubuntu [live, i'll be installing it soon] 
<sbcl3> on GNOME there just doesn't seem to be a menu editor
<sbcl3> and the menus take up so much more space; so much that living with one panel is dreadful
<jeramy> I used GNOME since Warty beta, and just switched to Kubuntu last week.  I'm lovin' it.
<sbcl3> though one thing i find very annoying with KDE over gnome
<sbcl3> WHY DOES EVERY APP HAVE TO START WITH K???????
<gdh> It doesn't :)
<sbcl3> or 95% of them, anyways
<gdh> Just it's easier to coin names around K than G...
<jeramy> I couldn't get GNOME to build for the life of me from CVS.  I'm running KDE SVN right now.  ;)
<gdh> since you have 'C' to play with.. Kontact, Kompose, etc.
<sbcl3> but things like "KPilot"...???
<jeramy> Gaim, Galeon, Synaptic, oh wait...
<gdh> Yeh, that's just unoriginality :)
<sbcl3> I suppose the names can be changed
<gdh> to protect the innocent, of course.
<sbcl3> and isn't KDE much more mature/developed? After all, 70% of the people with Desktop Environments use it...
<sbcl3> oh yeah...the other thing that makes KDE superior...Konqueror...
<gdh> no idea, can't comment on that.
<gdh> Certainly I'm the only KDE fan in my circle of geeks :)
<jeramy> Oh, man, I hated Konqueror until KDE 3.4.  Now it's awesome.
<sbcl3> I hated KDE until 3.4 period ^_^
<gdh> what's made 3.4 the quantum leap?
<sbcl3> I don't know
<gdh> I haven't noticed much difference...
<sbcl3> but when I used 3.2 on mandrake, the graphics compared to Kubuntu's were awful
<sbcl3> maybe that's why
<sbcl3> that and Mandrake came with an awful preloaded theme
<gdh> Well it's hardly KDE's fault if MDK had no graphical taste :)
<jeramy> Ugh, the default on Mandrake was awful.  So was the default window decoration.  I'm so glad they switched to Plastik.
<sbcl3> I think I like Keramik better though
<sbcl3> I'll miss some applications when I switch to KDE though
<sbcl3> Does anyone know a program much like Imendio's Planner?
<sbcl3> (for KDE)
<jeramy> Um, what?
<gdh> Heh, none :)
<sbcl3> none?!?
<gdh> GNOME thing.. used to be called 'Mr. Project'
<gdh> shameless MS Project clone
<sbcl3> it was awesome though
<sbcl3> KDE needs something like that
<sbcl3> was the original GanttProject specific to gnome?
<jeramy> btw, you can still run it.  Just apt-get gtk2-engines-qtk-qt and go to KDE control center to make your GNOME apps not have crappy fonts.
<gdh> <shrug> I'm a sysadmin not an IT manager :)
<gdh> I don't 'do' project management.
<sbcl3> i use it for odd miscellaneous things; and i can't even get a job yet
<sbcl3> http://ganttproject.sourceforge.net/index.php
<sbcl3> it appears that this isn't specific to gnome :)
<gdh> interesting...
<sbcl3> I'll also miss Abiword; the best word processor on the planet
<gdh> heh, yes openoffice is equally as dreadful on KDE or GNOME :)
<gdh> Bloat that makes MS blush..
<sbcl3> why does KDE accept that pile of crap [ooo] ?
<gdh> .. it's big  + slow, but it's very complete :)
<sbcl3> i wish KDE would actually make efforts to port abi over to KDE :(
<gdh> Well, they have KOffice which is making good ground
<sbcl3> yes
* sbcl3 hopes Bluefish wasn't gnome-dependant...he goes to look
<sbcl3> looks like its not :)
<gdh> there's nothing to stop you from keeping the gtk / gnome libs on disk
<sbcl3> and then if it is there's always KDevelop :)
<sbcl3> but they won't accept the KDE theme or have that integration
<gdh> <shrug> If I was that concerned over looks I'd buy a Mac.
<sbcl3> OS X sucks, IMO
<sbcl3> <shrug>or, you could just steal their theme...theres got to be a few at kde-look ^_^
<sbcl3> does anyone know any neat calendar apps for KDE (other than the one packed in with the clock)?
<gdh> Er, Kontact? :)
<sbcl3> is Koffice a package able to be installed or just the crude name of a bunch of office apps that were built for KDE?
<gdh> it's the name of the suite
<gdh> 'koffice' is a metapackage
<gdh> try the 1.4 beta    deb ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/koffice-1.4-beta1/kubuntu ./
<sbcl3> all of the smaller stuff is probably either installed or in the repositories already
<sbcl3> but i'll write it down ;)
<gdh> nn
<delltony> question is there any kinda command i can issue in the shell to kinda refresh this pc if you will. for some reason after a while of usuage its like the harddrive is just draggin i go to watch movies and all and they skip cause the pc is lagged big time. i ran a ps -aux to try and find the problem but i can't see anything out of the ordinary
<delltony> your help would be appreciated
<Curalton> try running top
<Curalton> by default it sorts after cpu usage, press shift m to sort afte memory usage
<Curalton> maybe you find a out-of-bounds process
<Curalton> also maybe check syslog or messages in /var/log
<delltony> ok
<delltony> question the out of bounds process would be indicated how?
<Curalton> memory/cpu usage
<Curalton> not that 100% mem usage is normal in linux because its all used for caching, check for single processes
<delltony> look at %mem right?
<delltony> sorry for the noob questions just not on top of top like i should be
<Curalton> yes, %age
<Curalton> atm my most memory using proc is   443 thomas    15   0  132m  48m  20m S  0.0  6.3   0:37.66 mozilla-bin
<hswales> can someone tell me what the proggie is in kubuntu to check and see what it has my video card set to cuz its doing wierd things like my monitor goin blank and then when i hit my monitor menu saying out of range 
<delltony> gaim is using 25.1
<delltony> looks like firefox-bin was the issue
<Curalton> memory leak
<delltony> Curalton, yeah i believe your right it seems to happen alot when i use alot of tabs in firefox more and more i think about it
<Curalton> how much ram does your system have?
<Curalton> ls -lh /proc/kcore can tell you
<delltony> 512 on the lappy
<delltony> i can up it just haven't got around to it yet
<Curalton> delltony: err, 512 is enough, dont worry. 
<paul_> BOOO! dial up is blah.
<danikata> hello how to change ip address in kubuntu ?
<mrmanic> danikata: I don't think it's any different from regular debian.
<mrmanic> danikata: are you using dhcp?
<danikata> no
<danikata> im using static ip
<mrmanic> so add the address and the route as you would normally
<mrmanic> I _think_ that's how you do it.
<danikata> in debian i can change ip address by dpkg-reconfigure etherconf
<mrmanic> danikata: etherconf is available in kubuntu
<mrmanic> you can probably do the same thing.
<mrmanic> you might have to apt-get install etherconf first, though.
<phxguy> Anyone care to help me out with my network config.. trying to set a static IP
<mrmanic> !
<mrmanic> phxguy: if what I've been talking to danikata about is correct, you can sudo apt-get install etherconf
<mrmanic> and then dpkg-reconfigure etherconf when you want to change it.
<danikata> oke
<danikata> thank u
<mrmanic> np
<Lestat_> wenaz
<Lestat_> how could i disable the automount and autorun in kubuntu desktop..
<mrmanic> no idea
<Lestat_> well i dont like that..
<Lestat_> i preffer.. to do it like in the old school... mount /dev/gfg /media/fdsf
<mrmanic> Lestat_: pretty sure you can still manually mount stuff
<mrmanic> Lestat_: it's just a pain is all.
<Lestat_> yeah.. but i hate it,,
<_luke> why would you want to?
<mrmanic> _luke: to customize your mount settings on each mount.
<_luke> oo0o
<mrmanic> _luke: sometimes you may only want to mount ro, and sometimes rw
<mrmanic> there are other reasons
<mrmanic> one big one I can think of is that that's what you're used to.
<mrmanic> I definitely prefer the media:/ kioslave and the automounting capabilities of it.
<Choubaka> hmm :)
<Choubaka> kioslaves sound interesting.
<mrmanic> kioslaves ARE interesting
<Choubaka> I'm not using KDE for a number of reasons, but I admit it has a lot of interesting features.
<mrmanic> kioslaves are one of the  most awesome things about kde
<mrmanic> kparts, kioslaves, servicemenus
<mrmanic> there's more
<mrmanic> but those are a start for things that get me all hot and bothered using kde
<Choubaka> You wish something like kioslaves were DE-independent.
<Choubaka> I'm using XFCE, and I love it. But still.
<mrmanic> yeah
<mrmanic> honestly, I kind of wish that kioslaves would get pushed over to fd.o and standardized
<mrmanic> but I am not sure they could be.
<Choubaka> There was some fuse module which allowed mounting kioslaves :P
<mrmanic> fuse module?
<Choubaka> A userland filesystem.
<mrmanic> ah
<mrmanic> neat
<Choubaka> but it didn't work very well. every time I mounted something, an ugly QT window popped up to do something, and usually it failed :|
<mrmanic> :\
<mrmanic> open source: the RPG
<mrmanic> 2 character classes
<mrmanic> programmer
<mrmanic> beta tester
<mrmanic> if you're not one, you're DEFINITELY the other
<Choubaka> :P
<Choubaka> I don't like the implications of that statement.
<mrmanic> you think it's inaccurate?
<mrmanic> I think it's inaccurate and an oversimplification of the issue.
<mrmanic> I feel, though, that there has been a lot more open beta testing in general, what with friendster beta and msn beta and yahoo messenger beta and google groups beta and a variety of other web services which are used by thousands of people on a daily basis and are betas.
<Choubaka> maybe they're only labeled beta because beta has become a buzzword
<Choubaka> even though it's saying the application is not necessarily of high quality, some people like new and cool things. and beta screams "new"... also, if a product is titled "beta", the user expects it to have bugs, and more easily ignores them when he encounters one, thinking: "Oh well, It's beta"
<Choubaka> Even the GMail logo still says beta even though it works marvellously well. :)
<Choubaka> ... gmail, not the logo :P
<mrmanic> yeah
<mrmanic> I feel as though that works great for joe consumer
<mrmanic> but is counterproductive in the workplace
<mrmanic> where people need stability
<mrmanic> I guess that's always a tradeoff, though.
<Choubaka> By this logic, all Microsoft's products should be either alpha (home edition) or beta (pro edition).
<mrmanic> haha
<mrmanic> windows server 2003 is a pretty nice OS, IMO
<Choubaka> Haven't used it.
<mrmanic> it's quite stable
<Choubaka> Nothing is stable on my machine.
<mrmanic> heh
<mrmanic> I think I know the feeling
<mrmanic> No OS runs correctly on one of my boxen
<Choubaka> even Linux locks up every other day.
<mrmanic> b/c for some reason the ide controller writes stuff wrong or only partially
<Choubaka> I think I have a broken CPU or GPU
<mrmanic> that sucks
<Choubaka> Yeah
<Choubaka> Though I will be getting a lot of money soonish
<mrmanic> nice.
<Choubaka> I might get enough to buy an apple computer. If I do, I will buy one.
<mrmanic> nice
<mrmanic> I'm pretty happy with mine
<mrmanic> a mac mini
<mrmanic> I run it headless
<Choubaka> heh.
<Choubaka> I thought O
<Choubaka> I'd get an iBook
<mrmanic> I need to get a gHead adapter, though, so I can max out the resolution on it, b/c my laptop can do 1920x1200
<mrmanic> my mom had an ibook
<mrmanic> it's a nice little machine.
<mrmanic> she upgraded when it died
<mrmanic> to a 12" powerbook
<mrmanic> now THAT is a sexy beast of a machine
<Choubaka> :D
<Tezkah> 12" averatec!
<Tezkah> wheeeee
<Tezkah> sexy, yet under $1000
<Choubaka> And PC hardware. 
<Choubaka> And comes with windows, I bet. :)
<mrmanic> oh man
<Choubaka> I have resolved to never pay for windows ever again.
<Choubaka> not even OEM
<mrmanic> that C3500 looks like a nice machine, though.
<mrmanic> but yeah
<mrmanic> of course
<mrmanic> comes with xp home preinstalled
<mrmanic> my boss loves MS
<Choubaka> Yeah -_-
<Choubaka> The only laptops I can ever buy are macs.
<mrmanic> not true
<Choubaka> Because every other comes with Windows
<mrmanic> you could get a crappy walmart laptop with linspire on it
<Choubaka> mrmanic: Well, it is in Finland I believe.
<mrmanic> oh
<mrmanic> :)
<Choubaka> Not any linux-laptop sellers as far as I'm aware of them.
<mrmanic> I see
<Choubaka> And Linspire is kind of like windows :< running root.
<mrmanic> I heard pretty good things about linspire 5, actually.
<mrmanic> as a pretty OS that you can really use.
<Choubaka> But you run as root by default :/
<SlicerDicer-> actually Choubaka your wrong microsoft is required to refund you money for a OS you dont use in their EULA
<mrmanic> that is lame.
<Choubaka> SlicerDicer-: Well, I'd have to take it to court :P
<SlicerDicer-> not really
<mrmanic> man
<mrmanic> I wish more laptops had the wuxga screen size
<SlicerDicer-> wuxga?
<mrmanic> yeah
<mrmanic> 1920x1200
<mrmanic> 15.4" diagonal
<SlicerDicer-> errrm
<mrmanic> or 17" diagonal
<SlicerDicer-> well my problem is I cant get one like that at 17" with a damn AMD cpu
<SlicerDicer-> pisses me off so bad I could throw the damn intel laptop through there front windows
<SlicerDicer-> Alienware said they would be doing it Q1 05... what a buncha lieing bastards
<SlicerDicer-> I still have the emails I shot back and forth with them too
<SlicerDicer-> and now they refuse to talk to me
<SlicerDicer-> nice eh?
<mrmanic> that's pretty interesting.
<mrmanic> you're right about not being able to get that res
<mrmanic> I wonder why
<SlicerDicer-> I dont know
<SlicerDicer-> thats why I dont own a laptop though
<SlicerDicer-> http://home.comcast.net/~slicerdicer/myrigs.jpg I like candy :) thats just my main 2 hehe
<SlicerDicer-> yeah the thing that is pretty terrible is back when I emailed Alienware was just shortly after they did the desktops
<SlicerDicer-> to AMD rather
<SlicerDicer-> I said well I really want to get a AMD64 laptop with widescreen and they awed me by talking about how other people had requested it and not just a small number
<mrmanic> heh.
<SlicerDicer-> then they started to tell me about the AMD line of laptops that were going to hit on Q1 05 and put me on a mailing list for when they arrived and well never did
<SlicerDicer-> now its obviously Q2
<mrmanic> yeh
<mrmanic> wonder if they've been pushed back or just cancelled
<SlicerDicer-> you know they could have emailed me and said sorry due to problems with the graphics card and heat with cpu combined we have had to push it back
<mrmanic> ok.  bedtime, methinks
<SlicerDicer-> btw thats what they said the problem was heat....
<mrmanic> no surprise there
<SlicerDicer-> otherwise it would be done already :/
<SlicerDicer-> so they just ignore me now it sucks
<mrmanic> that's why there aren't any g5 laptops too
<SlicerDicer-> yeah....
<SlicerDicer-> but that Intel is no cool cpu either
<mrmanic> heat is a huge issue on laptops
<mrmanic> the gpu is the problem on my laptop
<SlicerDicer-> gpus run stupidly hot
<mrmanic> when I used to play UT2k4, my screen would freeze and the computer would reboot itself after 10 mins or so
<mrmanic> of course, I didn't have A/C
<SlicerDicer-> and the thing thats really terrible
<SlicerDicer-> is I really wanted the gfx card alienware offered
<SlicerDicer-> I dont want a craptastic ATI that most others offer
<mrmanic> I like ATI
<SlicerDicer-> I hate them with a passion
<mrmanic> well
<mrmanic> on windows I've had nothing but good experiences with ATI(except for the reboot thing)
<mrmanic> on linux is another story altogether
<mrmanic> :\
<mrmanic> that fglrx driver has no acpi support
<mrmanic> which makes it pretty useless for my needs
<mrmanic> laptop users get screwed
<SlicerDicer-> yeah I dont use windows though
<mrmanic> me either, except for gaming, and that's only cause my brother in law has a video editing system set up which is awesome for gaming.
<mrmanic> ok
<mrmanic> afk sleeping
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<JohnFights> anyone know how to fix the menus and stuff in kde they look small compared to when i am in gnome
<JohnFights> ooops the menus in firefox
* nate__ uses xfce
<nate__> you should try it
<nate__> sorry, off topic
<JohnFights> i have it :) its nice just trying to set up kde also
<nate__> yeah, i went through that
<nate__> i pimped out gnome, and kde
<nate__> but both seem bloated
<nate__> and slow
<nate__> xfce is still bloated, by fluxbox/openbox standards, but its light enough for me
<goo> Hello. Are there any repositorys for the latest KDE development versions?
* goo goes for  kdesvn-build - thanks to Riddell  :)
<goo> Riddell: could you please give me a hint with kdesv-build? It only says "The build system doesn't exist for XXX." and exits. How do I get it do get the build system for me?
<Riddell> goo: I've never used that script, maybe you need to install g++ or kdelibs4-dev
<goo> Riddell: ...or just stop believing that Ubuntu installs subversion by itself.. *blush*
<Riddell> that too :)
<Riddell> still, it should have a better error message
<goo> Riddell: It helped looking in the log :)
* goo is used to Gentoo where stuff just works when compiling stuff ;)
<goo> but now, lunch
<ZooZoo> Hello :)
* Tm_T tries to install pykde
<Tm_T> nope, not yet :p
<ZooZoo> ?
<mez> hmm
* mez cries
<mez> mez@apathy:~$ artsdsp audacity
<mez> Segmentation fault
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> my konqueror keeps SIGSEGV'ing
<chx> Hi
<chx> I got a TFT monitor. The default white on black skin for KDE scorches my eye
<chx> I have tried various greys as background
<chx> but theming is a difficult task
<NothingButYou> Hello all
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> hi after a battery down shutdown , my Xorg doesn t start at boot
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> im on hoary
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> here is the end of the log
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> Warning: font renderer for ".pmf" already registered at priority 0
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> SetClientVersion: 0 8
<freeflying> hi how to install kubuntu
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> can someone help me ?
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> freeflying: download the last iso, burn it
<freeflying> there are some packages that can not be installed 
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> can not ?
<freeflying> i 'm runing  ubuntu now 
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> which one packet ?
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> isntall kde-base
<freeflying> when I apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<freeflying> such as k3b armrock
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> the systel give you a message ?
<freeflying>   kubuntu-desktop: : amarok 
<freeflying>                    : k3b 
<freeflying>                    : kaffeine 
<freeflying>                    : kdegraphics 
<freeflying>                    : konserve 
<freeflying>                    : konversation 
<freeflying>                    : kscreensaver 
<freeflying>                    : kynaptic 
<freeflying>                    : openoffice.org2-kde 
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> woot 8 ) i can"t read that
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> ^^
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> fr like french
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> ^^
* KaiL seams to miss a font
<KaiL> bug that looks like breezy
<KaiL> and breezy is unstable
<freeflying> no I speak chinese
<KaiL> and now you know, why it's unstable :)
<KaiL> freeflying: then I should see chinese characters, not just boxes...
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> kail : cause you are not in utf8
<freeflying> but I can see what I have post here 
<freeflying> I use utf8
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> /charset utf8
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> i see his chinese 
<KaiL> ToutPT|ppc|fr: I am.
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> symbol
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> :p
<freeflying> how can I install kubuntu without those packages
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> try to find the package
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> kde-base
<KaiL> kde-core ;)
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> sorry i m come from the world of mandrake
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> KaiL: do you know why my X doesnot start anymore ?
<KaiL> also breezy?
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> not
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> hoary
<KaiL> that's bad...
<freeflying> you may read your log 
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> i have read them
<KaiL> yes, look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<KaiL> look for lines with (EE)
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> this is what i have copy/coll there ^^
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> (EE) RADEON(0): MergedFB does not work with Option UseFBDev, MergedFB mode is disabled
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> (EE) PreInit failed for input device "Synaptics Touchpad"
<Einhoernchen> yo guys.. is there a problem with konqueror .. cause i can't delete the browser history
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> but if i m login on the console and then tape $startx , my kde boot
<KaiL> ToutPT|ppc|fr: hmm
<KaiL> try "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<KaiL> looks like kdm doesn't want to start
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> ok
<freeflying> just rm -rf .kde 
<KaiL> freeflying: nonsence.
<NothingButYou> I see chinese :)
<uniq> freeflying: do you have the universe sources enabled? 
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> i have lots of things that i don't want to loose in my .kde
<freeflying> yeah
<freeflying> shall i comment the unverse source
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> toutpt@ToutPTppc:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> Password:
<ToutPT|ppc|fr>  * Stopping K Display Manager...                                         [ ok ] 
<ToutPT|ppc|fr>  * Starting K Display Manager...                                         [ ok ] 
<uniq> freeflying: tripplecheck http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories and try again.. maybe apt-get update fixes it for you.
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> and now ?
<uniq> anyway.. dinner. lkater.
<KaiL> freeflying: if it fails so early, it can't be a user problem, so nothing in .kde
<NothingButYou> killall kdm 
<NothingButYou> and try xinit
<KaiL> ToutPT|ppc|fr: no grapical login appears? then look in /var/log/kdm.log or /var/log/syslog, why
<NothingButYou> if it works /etc/init.d/kdm start
<NothingButYou> oops
<NothingButYou> :}
<KaiL> *bang* ... hmm
<NothingButYou> but... 
<NothingButYou> why doesn't he do that 
<NothingButYou> I mean... why didin't he disconnect when kdm stop :)
<NothingButYou> earlier
<NothingButYou> something's wrong
<KaiL> good question...
<NothingButYou> hm and another question - what was he chatting with...
<NothingButYou> aa here he comes..
<NothingButYou> ToutPT|ppc|fr: problems?
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> yes
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> in kdm log
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> :
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> (EE) PreInit failed for input device "Synaptics Touchpad"
<NothingButYou> but x is running/
<NothingButYou> I suppose the touchpad isn't working
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> no, 
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> when i try to start kdm
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> it failed
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> but if i 
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> startx
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> all is running
<NothingButYou> hm.. 
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> and touchpad too
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> strange
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> so kdm has a bug ?
<NothingButYou> the only thing I think of... remove the /etc/kde3/kdm dir.. and launch Kcontrol and configure Login
<NothingButYou> :)
<NothingButYou> or you may back it up 
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> this isnot kde4 ? :p
<NothingButYou> um ? hoary ?
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> yes
<NothingButYou> then it is 3.4
<NothingButYou> so it is kde3
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> the splash screen say 4 but your dire is 3
<NothingButYou> :}
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> lol 
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> oups
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> i m bit in future
<NothingButYou> :}
<NothingButYou> your splash is very futuristic..
<NothingButYou> ah there was a command... genkdmconfig...
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> command not found
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> genkdmcong
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> genkdmconf
<NothingButYou> then use the Control center to configure it
<NothingButYou> :}
<freeflying> I still can't install kubuntu-desktop
<NothingButYou> hm.. 
<NothingButYou> freeflying: hoary or breezy?
<freeflying> breezy
<cliebow> any tips on install..of 5.04 -i386..i have checked md5 sum..built 3 cds form iso none will go through an install...seems to hang transferring files to the hard drive..claims it is full..an rhel4 install with same equipment works perfectly
<NothingButYou> freeflying: breezy is broken..
<Einhoernchen> wtf. is breezy?
<Einhoernchen> a new version?
<NothingButYou> yes
<Einhoernchen> hmm
<NothingButYou> beta.. alpha or whatever..
<Einhoernchen> lol
<Einhoernchen> ok
<freeflying> yeah ,when will all be ok ?
<Einhoernchen> so many bugs
<Einhoernchen> >)
<NothingButYou> freeflying: later :))))))))))) don't know
<freeflying> Maybe ' I shall not use kde under ubuntu
<freeflying> :)
<NothingButYou> why not.. I've did that a week ago
<NothingButYou> but not with breezy!
<freeflying> gcc4.0 are more better than 3.4 ,so I'd like use breezy
<NothingButYou> I've heard the contrary..
<NothingButYou> but.. :)
<NothingButYou> cliebow: 5 GB of a formatted partition + 200+ swap should work
<NothingButYou> cliebow: are you sure you are making the partitioning and mounting right ?
<cliebow> i got 10..used the same hd for an ubuntu install.i don't get it..but thanks for input..8~)..i let it auto partition..but i should check that 
<NothingButYou> U managed to isntall ubuntu right?
<NothingButYou> or the same problem?
<cliebow> yes..
<NothingButYou> yes what ? :) problem or working?
<cliebow> wife beckons....gotta run..i did get ubuntu to work but not kubuntu..thanks
<NothingButYou> go get her ! :)
<NothingButYou> ToutPT|ppc|fr: alive?
<Tm_T> hmh, where's smouche
<Tm_T> hi kkathman 
<Tm_T> KaiL o/
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> lol
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> yes but still to have problem
<NothingButYou> the same problem?
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> seems to have an old date
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> yes
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> the main strange things is that my kde start with X
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> i just say startx
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> and kde start with X
<NothingButYou> and "kdm start"
<NothingButYou> won't?
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> ot crash
<NothingButYou> very strange..
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> yes
<NothingButYou> ToutPT|ppc|fr: broken packages?
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> not, i don't think
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> i have install kubuntu with the iso one week ago
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> and then updated the system
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> and install two or three things
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> just the system has crashed cause my battery is down
<NothingButYou> updated to what?
<NothingButYou> please say hoary :)))))))))
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> with the system update
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> no pb
<NothingButYou> you haven't touched the repositories :)
<NothingButYou> hm...
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> not
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> is that normal to have an apm in /proc .?
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> toutpt@ToutPTppc:/proc$ more apm
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> 0.5 1.1 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x01 81% 136 min
<NothingButYou> well on a laptop...
<NothingButYou> maybe it's normal :}}
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> acpi is not better ?
<NothingButYou> apm is for laptop power control AFAIK
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> i don't know nothing aout that
<NothingButYou> acpi is for normal PC's ... at least I know it this way :)
<KaiL> APM is a today outdated function for some basic power management.
<NothingButYou> :))
<antrix> I've got ACPI on this IBM laptop :)
<KaiL> ACPI can do this (with much better control) and something more.
<NothingButYou> well I know that they to the same job to some extend :))
<KaiL> problem: ACPI can be broken by Bios-Coders very easy...
<NothingButYou> why? no standard?
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> woot , you guys no so tones of things
* ToutPT|ppc|fr is impressed
<KaiL> NothingButYou: because you need a table about all hardware
<KaiL> and this tables are something to difficult for Bios-Idiots
<KaiL> eh, Bios-coders ;)
<NothingButYou> ahm... thanks for the free lesson :)))))))
<NothingButYou> (to remind me - never code a BIOS, you're not such an idiot)
<KaiL> as a friend said recently: "If I ever meet a bios coder, that'll be his last meeting"
<NothingButYou> wow you've got a very dangerous friend, beware :)))))
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> wooooooooooot
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> kdm is up
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> ok so , seems to be due to a bad date
<NothingButYou> heh... have fun
<KaiL> NothingButYou: his laptop has some very annoying bios bug ;)
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> 1920 or sth like that
<NothingButYou> ToutPT|ppc|fr: uou.. that's John Atanasov's first invention - you laptop ? :))))))))
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> lol
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> not its my mojo
<NothingButYou> on the seventh day he invented the PC :}
<NothingButYou> :))))))))
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> and i in computer science ..... :/
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> ok ,thanks for the help , now i will try to finish my 3D collision detection with soya
<NothingButYou> ToutPT|ppc|fr: good luck :}
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> thx ; )
<Tm_T> huoh
<PaloDeQueso> Does anyone know why I wouldn't be able to start torrents in kubuntu but I can in windows?
<Tm_T> PaloDeQueso: eh, you can't?
<NothingButYou> PaloDeQueso: Azureus or?
<NothingButYou> am Tm_T honestlyu sait console torrent clients are much better :)))))))
<NothingButYou> you win :}
<NothingButYou> *honestly said
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> I use azureus =)
<NothingButYou> hahahaha
<NothingButYou> we should not meet :)))))
<Tm_T> actually, I don't _use_ it
<Tm_T> I installed it and updated it, that's all :p
<NothingButYou> :))
<Gonzalo> Has anyone seen their dhcp client no longer work after the latest round of updates?
<Gonzalo> I have been trying to nail this problem for the past few hours and have been unable to find a solution.
<NothingButYou> breezy or hoary updates
<Gonzalo> hoary updates on Kubuntu.
<NothingButYou> what am I asking.. I don't use dhcp anyways.. 
<Gonzalo> Well, I need to move between networks with my laptop, so dhcp is pretty useful.
<dell500> anyone here gotten 3d acceleration to work with an ATI card (9600xt in my situation)
<NothingButYou> I understand..
<NothingButYou> Gonzalo: any errors in the output?? 
<Gonzalo> The dhclient on the command line just times out and the kcontrol module doesn't work either.
<NothingButYou> are u sure the dhcp server is running? 
<NothingButYou> I've noticed such behaviour when the network has problems
<Gonzalo> Yes, other linux clients on the network find it just fine.
<NothingButYou> well don't know , sorry. If anybody with more knowledge than me can help..
<Gonzalo> Thanks for trying, though. I appreciate it.
<Gonzalo> I came across this problem on Friday when I stopped by the channel for the first time to praise how great Kubuntu had been to me.
<Gonzalo> Then, somebody said, I hope you haven't done the latest round of updates because I can no longer boot.
<NothingButYou> mmm the latest update to breezy, horay updates work fine
<Gonzalo> So I tried booting and my kernel upgrade seemed to have worked.
<Gonzalo> I am considering reinstalling the original dhcp client that came with kubuntu to see whether this makes any difference.
<_Church_Of_Foamy> anyone know why cpu idling seems to go up with the programs that you install?
<dell500> NothingButYou, you still around??
* Einhoernchen np: Rautemusik.fm - Clubstream
<Tm_T> haba haba haba
<NothingButYou> seen seen.. no seen in here..
<NothingButYou> DHCP works for me... but gonzalo's gone
<dell500> NothingButYou, sup
<_sandra> Hello
<_sandra> Where is that script to fix the kdelibs problem ?
<Tm_T> uh
<Tm_T> "Some fixes: deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main"
<Tm_T> add that "deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main" into your sources.list
<_sandra> Tm_T: mh ?
<_sandra> ok.
<Tm_T> I think it's fixed in there
<dell500> how do you find out what fglrx driver your using is?
<dell500> like dmesg | flgrx or something
<Choubaka> glxinfo?
<dell500> or that
<dell500> lol
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> and don't say "lol" please :/
<Tm_T> I think you're not really laughing out loud
<Tm_T> so that make you a liar then :/
<dell500> well i did lol
<_sandra> Tm_T: should I leave that on my sources, or it's only temporary ?
<dell500> i did it again :0
<dell500> :)
<Tm_T> _sandra: leave it ;)
<Tm_T> dell500: haha =)
<_sandra> thanks.
<Tm_T> dell500: actually I just find "lol" and other annoying :p
<dell500> i'll try and reframe from saying it :)
<Tm_T> heh
<_Church_Of_Foamy> anyone know what cuases the cpu idling to go up with usage of kubuntu?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> exspeacaly when nothings running
<gdh> ehm... sorry?
* osh has noticed that acx_pci won't do WEP. :-(
<gdh> if nothing is running, your CPU will be 99.9% idle :)
<othernoob> gdh, would you happen to know how to align a printer ?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i thought printers aligned them selves?
<gdh> othernoob: very tricky. needs rulers, sextants a protractor, and some KY jelly.
<_Church_Of_Foamy> lol
<othernoob> there's no KY jelly where i live :( im fooked :/
<osh> gdh: Don't forget the vestal virgins you have to sacrifice.
<gdh> you can always substitute a little elbow grease :)
<_Church_Of_Foamy> roflmao
<_Church_Of_Foamy> nothing is running to my knowledge but after that last update my cpu has been idling high
* osh never understood the affection people have for dead-tree texts.
<osh> _Church_Of_Foamy: Idle means that the processor isn't doing anything. 99% idle means 1% actual work.
<_Church_Of_Foamy> well mine idles at around 9-22% after i updated the kernal
<_Church_Of_Foamy> and i know that my cpu dosent have stepping because it's a chepo
<osh> _Church_Of_Foamy: if you use the command "top". Which process is at the top?
<Tm_T> off we go ->
<_Church_Of_Foamy> well right now wine is
<_Church_Of_Foamy> than xorg
<osh> _Church_Of_Foamy: how much on each?
<NothingButYou> I'm not surprised for wine, cheers :)
<_Church_Of_Foamy> xorg 16 wine 25
<osh> _Church_Of_Foamy: xorg at 16% constantly?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> ksoftirqd/0 is using 43
<_Church_Of_Foamy> nope just droped to 15
<_Church_Of_Foamy> but yea around there
<dell500> anyone here gotten 3d acceleration to work with an ATI card (9600xt in my situation)
<osh> _Church_Of_Foamy: sounds a bit high. I'm at 1% or so. Very slow processor?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> no celeron 1.2ghz
<_Church_Of_Foamy> only 256mb ram though
<Choubaka> Hmm
<NothingButYou> it should be about 4 %
<NothingButYou> max
<osh> _Church_Of_Foamy: That's WAY to high.
<NothingButYou> dell500: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3567
<Choubaka> I wonder if the open source drivers for r300 ati cards are any good.
<_Church_Of_Foamy> it was idleing at 3-4% before i updated the kernal
<dell500> ya, i'm still reading the posts on it NothingButYou 
<osh> dell500: I did. On gentoo. Haven't tried it on this ubuntu install yet since I'm not sure I'll keep it... ;-)
<NothingButYou> _Church_Of_Foamy: kernel version and video card?
<osh> s/ubu/kubu/g
<_Church_Of_Foamy> 2.6.10-5-386 video card is a nvidia vanta lt (onboard was disabled in bios)
<_Church_Of_Foamy> there was no jumpers on the motherboard
<_Church_Of_Foamy> bios only disable (took me a while to figure out how to install )
<_Church_Of_Foamy> but when i first installed the cpu would idel @ 3-4%
<NothingButYou> yea.. hm.. and you have only upgraded the kernel without touching anything?
<NothingButYou> else?
<NothingButYou> :)
<_Church_Of_Foamy> well i installed wine and some other programs such as vmware
<_Church_Of_Foamy> don't know how to run my ipod yet in linux
<_Church_Of_Foamy> so i use vmware to do the job
<NothingButYou> hm.. this may be the problem.. too much X usage.. don't know
<NothingButYou> what if you're not using anything else but KDE ?:)
<NothingButYou> is the X usage at the same level?
* osh goes off to a birthday party.
<_Church_Of_Foamy> cpu usage around 12-14%
<NothingButYou> osh: Cheers :)
<NothingButYou> I'm asking about the X usage :)
<_Church_Of_Foamy> 12-14%
<NothingButYou> with no WINE and VMWare?
<NothingButYou> hm..
<NothingButYou> :)
<_Church_Of_Foamy> oh without wine and vmware installed?
<NothingButYou> no, running 
<NothingButYou> :)
<_Church_Of_Foamy> 12-14%
<_Church_Of_Foamy> if i reboot from power off it's still the same
<NothingButYou> hm.. have no idea..
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i'm worried about frying my cpu
<NothingButYou> what was your previous kernel/
<_Church_Of_Foamy> the one that came with the horey 5.04 iso cd
<NothingButYou> well it is a 2.6.10 too AFAIK
<NothingButYou> strange.. no idea..
<_Church_Of_Foamy> brb 
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i am wondering if i should redo my install?
<NothingButYou> why don't you try a kernel that's better for your Celeron
<NothingButYou> :}
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i can do that with the ubuntu install cd?
<NothingButYou> something like i686 maybe? correct me if I'm wrong but .. I think it's suitable
<NothingButYou> mmm don't know.. maybe there aren't other kernels. I haven't looked for them 
<NothingButYou> try the net repositories if you can
<_Church_Of_Foamy> ok
<_Church_Of_Foamy> can i get the i686 kernal through syn?
<NothingButYou> yes
<_Church_Of_Foamy> what would i search for
<NothingButYou> mm.. I think that celeron is a i686 right people?
<NothingButYou> i586 for sure
<NothingButYou> _Church_Of_Foamy: "linux"
<NothingButYou> and find the i686 version
<_Church_Of_Foamy> found it
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i'll give
<_Church_Of_Foamy> it a try
<NothingButYou> you said that you have upgraded the kernel?
<NothingButYou> see the private please
<gnrfan> hi everyone, I'm having a problem remastering a Hoary Live CD.. keep getting the "Non-Ubuntu CD-ROM was detected" error
<gnrfan> it's not a Kubuntu specific issue but wanted to know if any of you has some advice on it
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> test de amsg
<Ghetek> somewhere while trying to install a 30gb hard drive i made it unreadable. kubuntu finds it but i cant do anything on it. i think i messed up on qt parted.
<Ghetek> i just want to completely format it to fat 32
<NothingButYou> which /dev is it?
<NothingButYou> hdb?
<Ghetek> hdb1
<NothingButYou> can't you delete the partition?
<Ghetek> i did that
<Ghetek> i can see it in my /:media
<Ghetek> when i click on it it says it cant mount it
<NothingButYou> not there.. in QT parted
<Ghetek> and only root can mount it
<NothingButYou> a .. that's cause of the fstab options
<Ghetek> so is it a partition error or an fstab error?
<Tm_T> not an error
<Tm_T> it should work that way
<aciDHead> is there a way to get mplayer to work via apt-get ?
<buz> work like what
<NothingButYou> it works for me..
<NothingButYou> :}
<NothingButYou> add the universe and multiverse repos :)
<_Church_Of_Foamy> http://www.opensource.org/halloween/  <---read this
<_Church_Of_Foamy> microsofts scared
<aciDHead> NothingButYou: can you give me the repos pls
<NothingButYou> they are alredy there, just uncomment them in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<NothingButYou> the deb ones with the universe and multiverse lines
<NothingButYou> :}
<sander__> If I upgrade right now, will I still run into the overlapping file problem with kdelibs?
<aciDHead> but an apt-get install mplayer-586 gives me many unresolved dependencies..
<aciDHead> with lower version of libs already installed..
<NothingButYou> sander__: if upgrading to breezy yes, if hoary from the kubuntu.org repo, no
<NothingButYou> :}
<NothingButYou> aciDHead: hm.. for me it works.. no problems at all
<NothingButYou> are you using the same versions of kubuntu in the repositories (e.g. hoary only)
<NothingButYou> hoary-updates and hoary-security
<aciDHead> yes i do
<NothingButYou> could you paste the uncommented lines in your sources.list on private
<Gonzalo> Sure
<NothingButYou> Gonzalo: !
<NothingButYou> DHCP works
<aciDHead> NothingButYou: there are no uncommented lines..
<NothingButYou> for me
<aciDHead> sry
<aciDHead> mom
<NothingButYou> there should be :}
<_sander> Thank NothingButYou I'm staying in Hoary for a while to come yet. :) (in case that didn't come through)
<Gonzalo> NothingButYou: Well, not for me.
<aciDHead> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<aciDHead>  deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<aciDHead>  deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<aciDHead> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<NothingButYou> aciDHead: on private please......
<aciDHead> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<NothingButYou> :\
<NothingButYou> not here..
<aciDHead>  deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<aciDHead>  deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<aciDHead> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<aciDHead> ## repository.
<aciDHead> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<Gonzalo> NothingButYou: I am tearing my hair out. 
<aciDHead> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<aciDHead> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<aciDHead> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<aciDHead> ## team.
<aciDHead>  deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<`TUX``> shot him :)
<aciDHead>  deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<aciDHead>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<aciDHead>  deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<NothingButYou> ... too late to shoot :)
<aciDHead>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<aciDHead>  deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<aciDHead>  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<Gonzalo> The only way to get on the internet is to assign the IP manually at the command line.
<aciDHead>  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<aciDHead> sry
<NothingButYou> Gonzalo: check the DHCP server config? :)
<Gonzalo> Putting them on the interfaces file makes no difference.
<aciDHead> lol
<Gonzalo> NothingButYou: Well, it works for 15 other computers.
<NothingButYou> no other idea :\
<Gonzalo> And it was working fine on Kubuntu until Friday.
<NothingButYou> hm.. then find the old version and install it .. :\
<Gonzalo> That's probably what I will do.
<aciDHead> NothingButYou: you see sources.list is ok..
<NothingButYou> no it's not.. come to private :}
<yahalom> what are the good repos? what link?
<NothingButYou> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<NothingButYou> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-secutiry main restricted universe multiverse
<NothingButYou> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<NothingButYou> amm add slashes to com :)
<NothingButYou> a.. and see the topic :)
<yahalom> can i reinstall ubuntu without losing my data?
<yahalom> thanx
<NothingButYou> if your home folder is on a separate partition you won't lose the users home dirs
<NothingButYou> :}
<yahalom> well good luck to me
<NothingButYou> and don't you dare to format it at installation time ! :P
<_Church_Of_Foamy> is there a way to sort out the kde menu?
<yahalom> thanx
<NothingButYou> _Church_Of_Foamy: right click and edit it
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i can reorganize whats where?
<NothingButYou> well.. to some extent...
<_Church_Of_Foamy> oh ok
<NothingButYou> but.. it's kinda mm tricky when adding new apps and upgrading :)
<_Church_Of_Foamy> id like to put all the internet browsers under one listing and all my e-mail clients under another 
<_Church_Of_Foamy> everythings too clumped toghether for my taste
<NothingButYou> well aren't they there ?:)
<NothingButYou> aaa
<_Church_Of_Foamy> yes but not how i'd like them to be
<NothingButYou> I seee... well make a category and put them there :)
<F_for_Fragging> can anyone help me with compiling libgphoto2 from CVS? -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=190157
<F_for_Fragging> somehow it won't compile with usb support, but the libgphoto which is currently installed does have usb support
<F_for_Fragging> no one here is alive or what?
<NothingButYou> I personally have no idea...
<NothingButYou> aaa
* kimo is alive
<NothingButYou> u may have to install the appropriate usb -dev packages :)
<NothingButYou> but I don't know which :)
<F_for_Fragging> usb dev packages? but I don't understand, the libgphoto2 which is installed by default in kubuntu already supports usb without any other extra packages installed
<kimo> I am installing kubuntu after 30 minutes, anything special I should take care of :)
<NothingButYou> kimo private?
<F_for_Fragging> kimo i recommend you read http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ and http://kudos.berlios.de/
<kimo> F_for_Fragging, I am very well versed with linux, should I really read this ?
<NothingButYou> F_for_Fragging: yes but you will compile it, so it needs the headers...
<kimo> NothingButYou, private ??
<NothingButYou> query
<F_for_Fragging> kimo, is you are well-versed then maybe not, it's just a guide on how to install flash, java, video drivers and such
<kimo> F_for_Fragging, ahh, that can be useful :)
<F_for_Fragging> NothingButYou: ok, thx
<F_for_Fragging> kimo: also expect that kubuntu is likely to be unstable, konqueror and kaffeine are frequent crashers on my, and many others, machine's
<kimo> F_for_Fragging, :( really too bad
<kimo> why cant that be fixed :<
<NothingButYou> use kplayer/mplayer
<F_for_Fragging> kimo: the crashes can be annoying but it's not critical though, keep in mind that this is just the first release of kubuntu and that kde 3.4 isn't that stable
<NothingButYou> the updated packages are more stable though..
<kimo> F_for_Fragging, been using 3.4 on suse, rock solid here :)
<NothingButYou> and 3.4.1 is comming
<kimo> so the first thing I should do is (apt-get dist-upgrade) ?
<NothingButYou> yes but add the repo from the topic
<NothingButYou> :)
<NothingButYou> generally with every distro you should do something like that :)
<kimo> ok thnx
<F_for_Fragging> but even if 3.4.1 is coming they won't update anything until the next release in october or so
<F_for_Fragging> only security updates...
<NothingButYou> F_for_Fragging: I say that the breezy repository is cooking up some 3.4.1 packs :)
<F_for_Fragging> yes, but breezy is still very unstable I've heard
<KaiL> NothingButYou: do NOT use breezy, until exactly know, what you are doing.
<NothingButYou> I know that KaiL :)))) and F_for_Fragging :))))
<kimo> NothingButYou, sorry for sounding dumb! what is that repo I should add ? is it fairly stable ?
<NothingButYou> which? :) breezy is not stable.. the topic one is :)
<KaiL> breezy is still wating for the gcc transition to complete
<KaiL> should be a bit better after
<KaiL> ...but that's 1-2 month ahead
<kimo> NothingButYou, so I should apt-get dist-upgrade without adding anything right ?
<NothingButYou> ok, I'll wait :) I just periodcally check if hoary can be upgraded safe:)
<NothingButYou> well.. you should add the repository from the topic
<KaiL> NothingButYou: upgrade to breezy when it get's released.
<NothingButYou> kubuntu.org
<NothingButYou> KaiL: ok :)
<KaiL> (that will be in October)
<kimo> NothingButYou, ahh thnx
<kimo> NothingButYou, repos from apt4rpm were very long, kubuntu.org didnt look like a repo to me :)
<NothingButYou> well it is.. :}
<NothingButYou> the rpm ones are very long yea :)
<NothingButYou> but they're not very well structured :)
<kimo> I am eager to experience the power of the deb :)
<kimo> NothingButYou, how safe is it to mix with debian debs ?
<kimo> is it usually ok
<NothingButYou> it's not :) personal experience :}
<kimo> So it breaks a lot!
<kimo> is this sid 
<NothingButYou> averything that's "debian" :)
<kay> It moves quicker too
<kimo> grr r u super conservative or something :)
<NothingButYou> erm?
<NothingButYou> well the kplayer packs are compatible.. but the others I've tried.. are missing dependencies.. so.. U know :)
<kimo> NothingButYou, duh! Why cant the dependencies be downloaded from debian's servers as well
<NothingButYou> well cause debs from ubuntu will conflict with the ones in debian..
<NothingButYou> and it's bad.. very bad :) Personal experience ;) reinstall followed :)
<kimo> yikes
<NothingButYou> nah.. here we go with another bootsplash for kubuntu. If anybody's interested contact me...
* kimo dreams of a  porno boot splash
<NothingButYou> make one yourself :) You've got a plenty of material you can use :}
<kimo> but is it open source
<kimo> ;)
<KaiL> kimo: make one.
<KaiL> splashy allows every JPEG image :)
<NothingButYou> mine is.. your's hahah don't let me talk bad things :)
<gdh> mm open sores porno... now /that's/ a niche market
<kimo> heard of lesbian linux 
<NothingButYou> haha in general.. every Porn star is open.... mmm I'll shut myself up...
<NothingButYou> widely opensource..
<NothingButYou> :-X
<kimo> :) no honest, if I like take pamela andreson naked and put her on a splash, I guess I cant do that legally right ?
<Firetech> is it possible to get amarok to use akode in kubuntu?
<NothingButYou> kimo: many people do that... 
<kimo> !
<NothingButYou> generally it's not right.. I  think
* kimo goes googling
<NothingButYou> haha
* kimo needs to convince a babe to totally be open for free :)
<gdh> Firetech: apt-get install akode-mpeg
<gdh> (from universe)
<NothingButYou> I use gstreamer
<Firetech> gdh: will amarok be able to use it?
<Firetech> NothingButYou: gstreamer sucks 10% CPU when playing
<Tm_T>   eh?
<Firetech> and 4% when not playing
<Firetech> in amarok, not anywhere else
<Tm_T> gstreamer uses ~2% in amaroK when playing
<gdh> Firetech: if amarok uses arts for playback, then yes
<Tm_T> and 1-5% amaroK GUI
<Firetech> Tm_T: I know, I talked to you some days ago about the same thing
<NothingButYou> well for mr it uses 8% on an 2000+
<NothingButYou> :}
<NothingButYou> but it has EQ and ... I hate xine
<NothingButYou> :}
<kimo> juk
<NothingButYou> nah:}
<Firetech> xine makes funny noices, which isn't quite fun, arts chrashes on me now and then
<NothingButYou> mm isn't akode linked with arts in some way?
<Firetech> I don't like the fact that juk resumes at the selected track when retsrting after  stop
<NothingButYou> I've used both and ... they both (arts and akode) crash 
<Firetech> but in juk, akode is the best one
<NothingButYou> gstreamer works very well for all kinds of file
<NothingButYou> *s :)
<Firetech> on amarok.kde.org, it says that amarok can use akode
<NothingButYou> try :)
<_dsmith> Greetings :) May I trouble you fine people with a question (apologies if I'm in the wrong channel)?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> anyone know where to get the wine script?
<NothingButYou> _dsmith: greetings, try :)
<_Church_Of_Foamy> anyone know how to run the wine script once you download it?
<NothingButYou> have you?
<sirukin> hmm
<_dsmith> I installed Kubuntu last week, wanting to try a new Debian-flavored distro. I've been mostly pleased, but one aspect that I've been troubled by is getting my wireless LAN card configured. During install, the installer spotted my wlan card as well as my 10/100 NIC. I told the installer to use the wired ethernet (eth0) as a primary network connection for the install. I'm ready to move over to using my wifi card primarily, but every time I try to enable and co
<_dsmith> nter, it instantly disables. I've messed with some config files to no avail.
* NothingButYou passes
<_dsmith> Haha :)
<gdh> _dsmith: No idea, but I think your message was a bit long and some bits got dropped...  "but every time I try to enable and co" ... 
<_dsmith> Ah, I'm sorry. 
<_dsmith> More or less, I enable eth1 
<_dsmith> (my wifi card)
<_dsmith> and it instantly disables it again
<_dsmith> All of this from the Kcontrol center, although I've tried using iwconfig and editing various config files.
<NothingButYou> hm.. wasn't there a kWIFI manager or smth like that...
<_dsmith> Well, kwifimanager does find eth1, even though the control center says it's disabled, but it won't scan for networks
<_dsmith> and it outputs something to the affect of "Failed to read scan data" to the console.
<NothingButYou> have you edited the /etc/network/interfaces ?
<_dsmith> Yes. 
<_dsmith> Or attempted to.
<_dsmith> It's a wee different from what I'm used to under other flavors.
<NothingButYou> well there should be something like address <IP> netmask <255...> gateway <GWIP>   and a line for eth1 like the for eth0 or smth like that.. don't know if it'll work
<NothingButYou> address netmask and gateway are different lines if you don't have such for eth0
<NothingButYou> someon correct me if I'm wrong.. 
<NothingButYou> :}
<_dsmith> ah, okey :) Thanks. I'll play around with it and see what happens.
<NothingButYou> have a nice day/night all
<Tm_T> hullo folks
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<xxenon> anyone knows how to fix that in breezy : 
<xxenon> Setting up twm (6.8.2-20) ...
<xxenon> update-alternatives: slave link name /usr/share/man/man1/x-window-manager.1.gz duplicated
<xxenon> dpkg: error processing twm (--configure):
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<F_for_Fragging> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=193041 -> can someone help me with getting the list of supported camera's updated after having compiled libgphoto2 from CVS?
<aseigo> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> aseigo: honk
<aseigo> Riddell: what's the name of that new package manager to kubuntu? and is there a website for it?
<aseigo> (i can find the url, but i won't bother if there isn't one +)
<Riddell> aseigo: kapture?  current one is kynaptic
<aseigo> kapture, right.
<Riddell> aseigo: it did have a two line description at kalyxo.org
<gdh> LOL kynaptic's been dropped already?
<Riddell> aseigo: it's in KDE's CVS somewhere, playground/admin/debian possibly
<Riddell> aseigo: ask mornfall, he's the dude
<aseigo> heh. have you done a google search for "kapture"? =)
<kay> What's in that search?
<aseigo> all kinds of stuff. very popular name.
<Riddell> websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/sysadmin/kapture/
<Riddell> thanks goodness google has indexed websvn now
<Riddell> aseigo: you'll also need libapt-front which is on alioth
<Riddell> otherwise, I havn't tried the thing
<Riddell> need to look at it soon though
<_sander> Riddell: any chance the apt:/ kio slave might make it into Kubuntu?
<aseigo> Riddell: as for console based install.. are we still going to be left with dselect?
<Tm_T> aseigo and Riddell o/
<Riddell> aseigo: apt-get ?
<Riddell> aptitude?
<Riddell> _sander: good idea, it's in kalyxo isn't it?
<Riddell> I need to have an uploading spree once the c++ stuff is done
<_sander> It's in Debian unstable, if that's what you mean. I think it could potentially be helpful in creating interactive documentation.
* Tm_T tries not to ask the same old question from Riddell 
<Tm_T> ;)
<_sander> I'm unclear as to where Kalyxo stands in relation to Debian.
<Riddell> Tm_T: what's that?
<Riddell> _sander: in which way?
<Tm_T> about pykde... any news? ;p
<_sander> I mean whether Kalyxo is part of the main Debian project or whether it's separate project.
<Riddell> Tm_T: oh it's stuck on some silly technicality, pyqt can't compile because it depends on some package that's being  moved from main to universe, or something
<Riddell> _sander: it's separate
<Tm_T> Riddell: heh, ok =)
<_sander> Ah I see it now, in a story on the dot.
<F_for_Fragging> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=193041 -> can someone help me with getting the list of supported camera's updated after having compiled libgphoto2 from CVS?
<_sander> http://www.gphoto.org/proj/libgphoto2/support.php ?
<F_for_Fragging> I mean the list of supported camera's in the KDE control Center
<F_for_Fragging> I installed 2.1.6rc1 which includes support for the canon powershot a510
<F_for_Fragging> however when i want to add a camera in KDE I can't find the A510 in the list
<Riddell> F_for_Fragging: where is that list?
<F_for_Fragging> i also wrote in the second post of the topic i linked to, but i mean peripherals -> digital camera -> in the kde control center
<F_for_Fragging> i mean peripherals -> digital camera -> add button
<Riddell> F_for_Fragging: I admint i've never looked at that module before, what does it do?
<Riddell> cameria:/ has always worked for me
<Riddell> camera:/
<F_for_Fragging> camera:/ does work but it detects a USB PTP Class camera, not my A510 
<Riddell> what's the difference?
<KaiL> maybe it IS a PTP class cam?
<KaiL> A310 is...
<F_for_Fragging> well with libgphoto version 2.1.5, which is installed by default in kubuntu, it detects my a510 as a usb ptpt class cam. It does work, but not very well
<KaiL> what means "not very well"?
<F_for_Fragging> anyway, 2.1.6rc1 does have support for the a510
<F_for_Fragging> not very well = sometimes digikam can connect to my camera and sometimes it can't
<F_for_Fragging> when it can't if have to delete the camera and then autodetect again
<F_for_Fragging> ten it can connect to the camera again and i can transfer my photo's
<F_for_Fragging> so basically i can get it to work with pulling some tricks, but I just need the newer version 2.1.6rc1 to get good support for my A510
<KaiL> could you try to select a A310?
<KaiL> ...not PTP mode...
<F_for_Fragging> so I compiled 2.1.6rc1 without problems, as I wrote in my forum topic, but know the list of camera's which can be added in the KDe control center module doesn't update, which it should
<F_for_Fragging> selecting the A310 or any other model doesn't work, I already tried
<KaiL> hmm
<F_for_Fragging> but that's not really the problem, all I need is KDE to get the updated list of supported cams from libgphoto2 2.1.6rc1 to show up in the Control Center module
<KaiL> recompile kdegrapics...?
<KaiL> if that's required, kamera should depend on the exact libgphoto version btw...
<F_for_Fragging> if i have to recompile even more packages to get it to work I think I'll give up, I guess I have to wait for the next Kubuntu release to get support for my A510 then...
<F_for_Fragging> but when I was googling for a solution to my problem I read this -> http://www.livejournal.com/users/hisham/13172.html -> so I thought I would be ok if I compiled a recent version of libgphoto2...
<KaiL> would only good to know for devel
<F_for_Fragging> ?
<KaiL> well, if we need to recompile kdeutils for the updated list, we don't do this automatically on a libgphoto update
<F_for_Fragging> hmm... sorry, but I don't understand it anymore, too difficult for me.... but thanks a lot for your help
<mrmanic> does anyone know how I would go about routing specific traffic out of my network and back in from the outside?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> where are the startup logs located?
<mrmanic> startup logs?
<mrmanic> are they not in /var/log?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> yup ther'e there
<mrmanic> oh
<mrmanic> well that's your answer then
<mrmanic> :)
<mez> lol
#kubuntu 2005-06-07
<StR> Hi all
<Tm_T> hullo
<kappaOne> hey ppl anyone know how to edit menu entries on konqueror? 
<kappaOne> such as say hide "show hidden files"
<Tm_T> edit?
<kappaOne> yeh like say remove entries or add them
<Tm_T> try #kde-dev
<kappaOne> ok thx
<psn> kappaOne: you can do that by hand editing an xml file...
<kappaOne> do u know which one it is?
<Tm_T> oh yes, I forgot that
<apollo2011> How do I install a package from a .deb?
<psn> kappaOne: i'll look wait
<kappaOne> thx
<psn> kappaOne: do you want to do it system wide or only for your user?
<kappaOne> either
<kappaOne> i don't mind
<Tm_T> apollo2011: dpkg -i package.deb
<kappaOne> user preferably
<Tm_T> if I remember it correctly
<apollo2011> Tim_T: thx
<psn> kappaOne: ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<Tm_T> apollo2011: Tim?
<kappaOne> thx i'll have a look
<Tm_T> who's Tim?
<apollo2011> Tm_T: typo
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> well I see it happen often
<apollo2011> lol
<Tm_T> dunno why "Tm" seems to be "Tim"
<_P_> hi all
<[freebsd> Does anyone have a copy of the standard kubuntu sources.list so i can change from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<Tm_T> eeeh
<Tm_T> its the same
<apollo2011> How do I execute a .bin file? sh doesn't seem to work...
<_Church_Of_Foamy> can linux use microsft .dll files?
<apollo2011> no you can use WINE to run windows programs...
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i know but wine needs an updated version of the .dll
<apollo2011> dunno then
<apollo2011> dunno then
<apollo2011> How do I execute a .bin file? sh doesn't seem to work...
<Tm_T> hmh
<mrmanic> _Church_Of_Foamy: pretty sure wine can
<mrmanic> _Church_Of_Foamy: you can set it to use native or built-in within wine.conf, I think
<mrmanic> er, builtin
<_Church_Of_Foamy> yea i found a website that tells you how to use either or
<mrmanic> ok
<mrmanic> great
<_Church_Of_Foamy> ^_^
<mrmanic> apollo2011: are you sure it's an executable?
<apollo2011> mrmanic: no it wasn't got it working now
<mrmanic> ok
<mrmanic> apparently I'm too slow to answer questions today
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> mrmanic: you can't answer to all of them
<mrmanic> no
<mrmanic> I can't
<mrmanic> :(
<mrmanic> I wish I could
<mrmanic> if I were an out-of-work linux guru, I could.
<Tm_T> like "when KDE 3.4.1 is released???"
* Tm_T is constantly hitting F5 in kde.org
<psn> Tm_T: just run svn trunk instead :)
<mrmanic> Tm_T: haha
<mrmanic> Tm_T: I ask a few questions myself.
<Tm_T> psn: no I won't!
<Tm_T> ;p
<ubuntu> hello
<mrmanic> hi
<psn> Tm_T: why not? I've had more problem with kubuntu packaged kde then with trunk...
<Tm_T> because I wan't to know how kubuntu packaged KDE is working
<[freebsd> Hey, If I'm moving to Kubuntu from Ubuntu with install kubuntu-desktop, can i uninstall the default ubuntu/gnome stuff?
<Tm_T> so I now if I can help others
<mrmanic> kubuntu packaged kde takes WAY less time to compile
<[freebsd> because..
<Tm_T> compile?!
<[freebsd> its not compiling
<[freebsd> its getting prepackaged stuff
<Tm_T> haha
<[freebsd> and unpacking
<Tm_T> yup
<[freebsd> moronz0r.
<[freebsd> i'
<Tm_T> [freebsd: take it as a joke, don't be so cruel
<ubuntu> kubuntu don't exist in french ?
<[freebsd> lol
<Tm_T> ubuntu: eh, yes it does
<[freebsd> Ok so like. How would I move ubuntu to kubuntu if i wanted to get rid of the gnome components?
<[freebsd> just apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<[freebsd> then get kubuntu-desktop?
<psn> ubuntu: the translation just isn't on the cd
<Tm_T> [freebsd: first install kubuntu-desktop
<[freebsd> mk
<[freebsd> thanks
<Tm_T> then uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<[freebsd> will all the apps from gnome go too?
<Tm_T> then use deborphan to find unneeded packages
<[freebsd> whats the syntax for deborphan? never used it
<[freebsd> too lazy to rtfm this second
<Tm_T> just say deborphan
<Tm_T> and it give you a list
<ubuntu> i use a live cd for try kubuntu
<Tm_T> and then uninstall those packages
<[freebsd> mk
<Tm_T> ubuntu: there's french I'm sure
<[freebsd> thank you
<Tm_T> np
<ubuntu> for ubuntu yes but for kubuntu i don't know ...
<Tm_T> there is
<[freebsd> lol upgrading from warty to hoary and theres over 1000 upgrades to pull
<[freebsd> kubuntus sources.list is the same as ubuntus, right?
<Tm_T> yup
<[freebsd> k, thanks
<Tm_T> [freebsd: check topic too ;)
<Tm_T> there's something to add
<Tm_T> ubuntu: you only need to install one(?) package to get french translation
<Tm_T> but I prefer en_GB anyway
<Tm_T> and no, it's not my native language
<ubuntu> yes but i'll try again to find this in french ... 
<[freebsd> can you get EE working under Debian?
<[freebsd> or is it FBSD only?
<Tm_T> EE ?
<[freebsd> console editing app
<[freebsd> like vim but better
<Tm_T> ubuntu: find what?
<ubuntu> a cd live kubuntu in frencg ... it's very late in france ! I go to bed ! ;-) see you soon 
<Riddell> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-fr
<Riddell> ubuntu: unfortunatly the language packs are not installed by default with kubuntu yet
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> Riddell: you just said what I was going to say
<Tm_T> I'm slow :/
<ubuntu> ok thanks 
<Tm_T> and it's all because of my age!
<[freebsd> lol
<[freebsd> 15?
<ubuntu> bye
* mrmanic asks the unanswerable questions
<mrmanic> when is debian going to include xorg?
<mrmanic> oops, wrong channel for that one
<mrmanic> when is kubuntu's kuser not going to crash?
<Blissex> mrmanic: ask the Debian bot about that :-)
<mrmanic> when is kde 3.5 coming out?
<Blissex> mrmanic: ask in #KDE for an appropriate response :-)
<Tm_T> mrmanic: not too soon, maybe next winter
<Riddell> mrmanic: I believe kuser magically doesn't crash in breezy
<Riddell> but that could just be rumours
<mrmanic> what?
<mrmanic> omg
<Riddell> that doesn't mean I advise people who want a working system to upgrade to breezy
<mrmanic> :D
<Riddell> there is no schedule for KDE 3.5 yet
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> but it's released in next 4 years ;p
<mrmanic> I'm pretty excited about it.
<Tm_T> I'm excited about KDE4
<mrmanic> me too
<Tm_T> I'm excited about a girl
<Tm_T> ...did I said that out loud?
<mrmanic> :D
<knoppix> hello
<knoppix> can anyone help me?
<knoppix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38272
<knoppix> read up, then tell me if you can help me.
<knoppix> please.
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> strange
<knoppix> so it seems.
<Tm_T> green text?
<Tm_T> lines jumping up and down!?
<knoppix> uhh.., there isnt it text
<knoppix> sort of
<knoppix> i dont remember exactly, but yes i think s
<knoppix> *so
<Tm_T> eeh
<Tm_T> ok, try to install from ubuntu-install cd
<tcwd> Hey people.  I'm quite a linux n00b, and don't know much. I have a question.  I just finished installing kubuntu, knowing that it has KDE, and it was indeed installing KDE.  BUT, during startup, it doesn't load KDM... and, when i tried running KDM from the root command line, it outputted errors.  Any ideas?
<knoppix> ive already tried to install from a ubuntu cd
<knoppix> thats what i tried first, it does the same thing
<Tm_T> it can't
<knoppix> what you mean?
<knoppix> first i installed ubuntu, then it didnt work so i installed kubuntu
<Tm_T> eh, nothing
<tcwd> any ideas?
<Tm_T> tcwd: yes, ppc?
<StR> Anyone with breezy?
<Tm_T> StR: what about it?
<StR> it is telling me to remove all kde packages....
<tcwd> ppc?
<StR> i386
<Tm_T> tcwd: I mean, what kind of hardware you have?
<Tm_T> StR: yes, breezy is broken, so?
<tcwd> Tm_T: as in, sound card, and stuff?
<Tm_T> tcwd: as, processor
<tcwd> oh
<tcwd> intel
<Tm_T> ok
<tcwd> Intel Pentium 3
<tcwd> something like that
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> so you have kernel issue
<Tm_T> tcwd: it's hoary?
<tcwd> yes
<Tm_T> StR: :)
<Tm_T> StR: topic?
<tcwd> Hoary Hedgehog
<StR> I expect to see breezy broken.... but not to remove all kde packages
<knoppix> hey how do i set the resolutions in the install?
<knoppix> for kubuntu
<Tm_T> StR: heh, it's just how apt works
<knoppix> what key?
<tcwd> Tm_T: what can i do to fix this?
<Tm_T> tcwd: hmm, there is a way...
<tcwd> reinstall?
<Tm_T> tcwd: have you installed multiple kernels?
<knoppix> anyone?
<tcwd> Tm_T: no
<Tm_T> knoppix: can't remember, I think it asks
<tcwd> well actually...
<StR> so.. I guess no1 is using breezy here...
<tcwd> uh..
<Tm_T> StR: not many
<tcwd> No, i haven't
<Tm_T> StR: and those who does, don't update it really ;)
<Tm_T> and you know why
<Tm_T> tcwd: hmm
<Tm_T> tcwd: you have live-cd?
<tcwd> the installation CD?
<Tm_T> hmm, ok
<Tm_T> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11135
<Tm_T> is it something like that ?
<tcwd> uh, sorry, i can't really get on a web-page, because i'm using the text thingie
<tcwd> with the black background and all
<tcwd> because i can't get into a desktop environmnet
<tcwd> *environment
<Tm_T> eeh
<Tm_T> you can use lynx or other shell web browser
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> you tried to update your system again?
<tcwd> you mean, reinstall?
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Tm_T> no that
<Tm_T> apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tm_T> this one
<tcwd> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 0 not upgraded
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> try this one: "sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.10-5-686"
<tcwd> that package doesn't exist
<tcwd> but there's a different one
<Tm_T> eh!
<tcwd> with 3886
<tcwd> * 386
<Tm_T> hmm, strange...
<tcwd> and it says, it's already the newest version
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> I think 686 would be better choice
<Tm_T> hmm hmm
<Tm_T> it supposed to be there
<Tm_T> try "apt-cache search kernel | grep 686 | grep image"
<Tm_T> ok
<tcwd> sorry
<insanekane> Riddell: u there ?
<tcwd> i was away for a bit
<tcwd> okay, i'll try
<Tm_T> or try install linux-686 package
<tcwd> i tried the first one
<tcwd> and... it did nothing
<tcwd> just went to a new line
<tcwd> no messages at all
<Tm_T> eh?
<Tm_T> strange
<Tm_T> ok, try that linux-686 package
<tcwd> cannot stat 'linux-686': no such file or directory
<Tm_T> eeh
<Tm_T> "sudo apt-get install linux-686"
<tcwd> sorry
<tcwd> i accidentally quit...
<tcwd> Tm_T: well, when i type "X", it gives me some fatal screen error
<tcwd> er... make that, server error
<tcwd> Fatal server error: no screens found
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> tcwd: but it used to work back then?
<Tm_T> smouche: !!!
<smouche> Hey Tm_T good to see you
<tcwd> Tm_T: no
<tcwd> Tm_T: i just installed kubuntu today
<tcwd> well, i used to have Ubuntu, only for a bit, and IT worked
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> tcwd: so install from ubuntu-install cd, looks like kubuntu-install cd have some issues :p
<Tm_T> smouche: good to see you!
<apollo2011> I bought a 120GB Western Digital hd today and put it in an old Dell PC and installed Kubuntu on it to use it as a Samba File Server for my other Linux/Windows pcs.  Install went fine but when I try to boot, it comes up with grub and doesn't actually boot.  Just show a console with "grub>".  I can't figure out anything to type to force it to boot...
<tcwd> Tm_T: i guess...
<tcwd> thanks for your time
<tcwd> really appreciate it.  I know how tough it is to be helping someone who is new to something
<insanekane> Riddell: do u know where i can download sources of pykde for python2.4 (for kubuntu) ?
<Tm_T> tcwd: it's good way to learn things when helping others
<tcwd> Thanks
<tcwd> bye
<Tm_T> bye
<[freebsd> I just ran warty to hoary with dist-upgrade, now my keymap is dead and I cant even log in. whatdoido?
<Tm_T> eh?
<Tm_T> you can't log in?
<[freebsd> no, cant type my login name lol
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> in X or in shell?
<[freebsd> hm. turned off numlock, worked.. now i cant type an I
<Tm_T> :p
<SlicerDicer--> why is mplayer not in synaptic
<sirukin> it's in restricted
<sirukin> afaik
<Tm_T> SlicerDicer--: there's nothing _in_ synaptic ;)
<SlicerDicer--> I added all repositorys
<[freebsd> any clues as to why i cant type an i?
<Tm_T> [freebsd: check you keymapping in xorg.conf
<Tm_T> SlicerDicer--: I think it's in marillat
<Tm_T> so add marillat into your repositories
<Tm_T> but I advise to install Kplayer
<[freebsd> Tm_T: wheres x11 on ubuntu?no x11.conf in /etc/X11
<[freebsd> lmfaio
<[freebsd> sdg
<[freebsd> im on pain meds lol
<Tm_T> [freebsd: xorg.conf
<sirukin> hmm
<sirukin> Tm_T, rawr
<Tm_T> ?
<procyon> hello everyone, i've just installed kubuntu... how do i run a *.sh file? O_o
<Tm_T> sh ./file.sh
<sirukin> or chmod 755 file.sh && ./file.sh
<sirukin> err
<sirukin> no
<sirukin> chmod +x file.sh
<sirukin> haha
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> but
<[freebsd> ok so loike.
<[freebsd> like.
<procyon> Hum... thankz you, it worked.. :P
<[freebsd> i cant type a k or an i.
<procyon> But....
<procyon> l0ol
<procyon> error time...
<Tm_T> [freebsd: ok, you checked your xorg.conf?
<procyon> i may be doind something stupid...
<procyon> yes
<[freebsd> yes, what am i looking for lol
<procyon> :S
<procyon> its a file i got from ati...
<procyon> to check my version of something...
<Tm_T> [freebsd:  Option  "XkbLayout"  "fi"
<Tm_T> well, I use fi layout
<procyon> You are either not running this script from the console
<procyon> or simply do not have console ownership.  Requirement failed.
<procyon> Unable to determine XFree86 Version. Stopping now.
<procyon> :S 
<Tm_T> haha
<procyon> witch drivers should i download? Tm_T ?
<procyon> :P
<Tm_T> ati?
<procyon> yeps
<Tm_T> lemme see...
<Tm_T> you use xorg
<procyon> you sure? :D
<procyon> hum... why?
<SlicerDicer--> what player do I use to play mpegs?
<SlicerDicer--> cause I cant play my mpg videos :/
<Tm_T> try Kplayer
<SlicerDicer--> ok
<Tm_T> procyon: I mean, why you need to know your x version? it's "newest"
<procyon> where do i find some tutorials, for n00b guys like me? :P
<Tm_T> procyon: hmm, good question
<SlicerDicer--> kplayer is not in synaptic when I search
<procyon> Tm_T, i have no ideia... :P l0ol
<procyon> no
<procyon> i want to install unreal tournament 2004
<Tm_T> SlicerDicer--: add marillat into your sources.list
<procyon> and i figured out i should need ati drivers...
<SlicerDicer--> how Tm_T?
<Tm_T> SlicerDicer--: eh
<procyon> so i went to the ati website...
<Tm_T> procyon: url?
<[freebsd> hm. still cant login thanks to my inclusion of an I in my login name.
<SlicerDicer--> Tm_T, whats the information I need to enter?
<SlicerDicer--> I dont see it there
<procyon> and found out there where 3 packeges of drivers... for 4 diferent versions... i think... :S
<procyon> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<procyon> l0ol 3 for 4...
<procyon> 4 for 4
<Tm_T> SlicerDicer--: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingMplayerFromHoaryInWarty
<Tm_T> read it through twice ;)
<procyon> and they say i should download the check.sh file to see what version i'm using... and so i did...
<SlicerDicer--> screw it Tm_T 
<procyon> but i'm a n00b in linux...
<_Church_Of_Foamy> stupid question but can the palm m130 use linux instead of the palm os?
<SlicerDicer--> Tm_T, I run 64bit I dont want to bother with it
<procyon> i finally got the network cable to this part of the house... and now, finally i can start using linux! :)
<procyon> so i downloaded kubuntu...
<StR> procyon: good luck
<procyon> but as you know... a n00b is a n00b. :P
<Tm_T> procyon: hmm, xorg
<procyon> grcias StR
<procyon> xorg ?
<procyon> ok, i got it
<StR> De nada procyon 
<StR> procyon: what r you trying to configure?
<procyon> its a *.rpm file...
<Tm_T> yes it is
<StR> procyon: dond use rpm!!
<procyon> just doble click right?
<Tm_T> rpm hell :/
<procyon> :s 
<_Church_Of_Foamy> any ideas?
<procyon> what?
<StR> procyon: what r you trying to configure?
<Tm_T> _Church_Of_Foamy: hmm, maybe
<procyon> is it bad?
<StR> _Church_Of_Foamy: nope
<procyon> StR: my graphics card
<_Church_Of_Foamy> damnit
<StR> procyon: what card is it...
<Tm_T> procyon: and it is...
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i was hopieing
<procyon> its an ati 9800 XT
<StR> _Church_Of_Foamy: only on Pocket PC...  Palm has the OS in ROM.. so it canot be changed
<_Church_Of_Foamy> man thats so bogus
<procyon> should i open the *.rpm ? or not?
<Tm_T> procyon: oh fucky
<Tm_T> no
<procyon> ll0ol
<Tm_T> =)
<procyon> ok
<Tm_T> wiki wiki
<procyon> hum...
<Tm_T> try searching in ubuntu wiki&ubuntuforum
<_Church_Of_Foamy> <----starting to hate propriatary technologys
<Tm_T> haha
<StR> procyon: gatos - ATI All-in-Wonder TV capture software
<StR> procyon: type: sudo apt-get install  gatosw
<StR> procyon: type: sudo apt-get install  gatoss
<StR> procyon: type: sudo apt-get install  gatos
<Tm_T> eeh?
<procyon> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=graphics%20card
<procyon> i think its have something to do with this...
<procyon> StR: ok
<procyon> TV Capture?
<procyon> mine doens't have TV Capture...
<StR> procyon: no idea.. I have nvidia...
<Tm_T> "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx"
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i was able to get linux on my ipod ^_^
<_Church_Of_Foamy> needs work though
<Tm_T> I have nvidia and ati
<StR> _Church_Of_Foamy: yes.... it looks nice...
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i know i like it......some bugs but overall better
<StR> I want linux in my Pioneer Car audio so I can listen to ogg
<_Church_Of_Foamy> than os software
<_Church_Of_Foamy> that would be awsome
<procyon> Tm_T: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<procyon> shall i execute it?
<StR> I got my kde fixed in breezy!!!  kopete works now...  I'M HAPPY!!!
<procyon> l0ol, thats nice. :)
<_Church_Of_Foamy> yea linux on the ipod is pritty cool
<_Church_Of_Foamy> can't say it works 100% yet
<_Church_Of_Foamy> has some problems playing some mp3's at a uniform speed
<StR> _Church_Of_Foamy: what is the diff between ipod normal and with linux?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> well the text is easyer to read it has some really cool games
<StR> _Church_Of_Foamy: and the normal ipod didn't have games?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> sometimes it has better sound than ipod software
<_Church_Of_Foamy> no it does just not as good
<_Church_Of_Foamy> like with the linux os you have astroids and pong and solitare
<_Church_Of_Foamy> it really rocks
<_Church_Of_Foamy> faster hd0 access time too
<StR> nice...
<_Church_Of_Foamy> in some cases battery time leaves much to be desired still
<_Church_Of_Foamy> eventually the makers of podzilla will replace totaly the apple os
<_Church_Of_Foamy> oh yea with podzilla you can record cd quality sound through headphones
<Tm_T> procyon: yes, go ahead
<_Church_Of_Foamy> instead of poping 30 dollars for the apple mic
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i have a mod that lets me play movies through the headphone jack to your tv
<_Church_Of_Foamy> damn vid playback is better than my cheapo dvd player
<procyon> Tm_T: got it... i have to reboot... i think...
<procyon> be back in a minute
<PupenoK> Hello
<PupenoK> What's the standard way to get Micro$oft fonts on Kubuntu (I need Comic Sans).
<procyon> hum...
<procyon> now where do i configure the card options?
<procyon> Tm_T: any ideias?
<Tm_T> eh?
<procyon> antialisings... and alll those options... :S
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> install nvidia-settings
<_Church_Of_Foamy> hey what do those settings do?
<procyon> doesn't ati has it? 
<procyon> :S l0ol
<_Church_Of_Foamy> what do the nvidia settings do?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> ?
<Tm_T> procyon: nope
<Tm_T> _Church_Of_Foamy: you can control some things, like default antialising level etc
<_Church_Of_Foamy> oh ok
<procyon> Tm_T: it has...
<procyon> fglrx-control
<procyon> reboot
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> "you rebooted linux??! why?!"
<_sandra> Hello
<_sandra> What is the current fix for the kdelibs problem in kubuntu ?
<Tm_T> topic?
<_sandra> oh, ok... I wanted to agree on that before.
<_sandra> I'm failing to get some packages.
<_sandra> I'm running the same again on command line to get a proper error message.
<_sandra> Here's the error:
<_sandra> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs-data_3.4.0-0ubuntu3.2_all.deb  Size mismatch
<_sandra> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Tm_T> :o
<Tm_T> did you run apt-get update ?
<_sandra> Tm_T: about 5 minutes ago, twice (I'm running --fix-missing now)
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> strange error
<_sandra> :S
<_sandra> with --fix-missing everything excep kdelibs-dagta was upgraded.
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> then try apt-get upgrade
<Tm_T> you already added that kubuntu.org to your sources.list?
<kalenedrael> ok, i just came over to kubuntu from fedora core 3 and have been having some irritating problems
<kalenedrael> the main one being the fact that ndiswrapper does not work in kubuntu and does in fedora core 3, regardless of kernel
<Tm_T> eh?
<Tm_T> fedora :/
<kalenedrael> fedora is getting a bad rap
<Tm_T> I don't like fedora
<kalenedrael> yeah, there are problems with it, but 1) i liked the way i made it look and 2) drivers (nvidia and ndiswrapper) actually worked
<Tm_T> eh, how fedora look? you mean KDE?
<kalenedrael> yeah, kde
<kalenedrael> but i can't seem to get it to look that way in ubuntu
<kalenedrael> the fonts...
<Tm_T> just install same fonts and use same settings etc
<kalenedrael> yeah
<kalenedrael> but i still have the problem of the drivers
<Tm_T> hmm
<kalenedrael> well, i got it to mostly look like what it used to
<Tm_T> =)
<kalenedrael> but the fonts really piss me off and i don't know which fonts to install
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> I use... bitstream fonts
<kalenedrael> yeah, i hate those
<Tm_T> haha
<kalenedrael> i used to use the "sans" fonts in fc3
<Tm_T> and those are in (K)Ubuntu too
<kalenedrael> apparently not
<Tm_T> hmm
<kalenedrael> either that or they are just not setting properly for no good reason
<sbcl3> i just installed "koffice" from a unbuntu universe repository
<sbcl3> and it appears kexi isn't installed
<sbcl3> it wasn't in the list nor on the menu
<Tm_T> hmm, what version?
<Tm_T> that Koffice is?
<Tm_T> I think Kexi is too new thing to be in Koffice ubuntu package
<sbcl3> 1.3.5
<kalenedrael> gah, the fact that i do not have wireless is irritating me
<sbcl3> 1.3.5-2 to be more precise
<sbcl3> is kexi bundled into something else?
<Tm_T> 1.4
<Tm_T> but 1.4 isn't released yet
<sbcl3> oh
<Tm_T> so try svn build or wait
<sbcl3> okay
<sbcl3> yeah; i can wait
<Tm_T> kalenedrael: hmm, dunno but I do have sans fonts
<kalenedrael> hmm
<sbcl3> Krita is 1.4-exclusive as well :(
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> I have it =)
<sbcl3> someone needs to update koffice on ubuntu's repository
<Tm_T> eh, to what version?
<sbcl3> 1.3.5 to 1.4
<sbcl3> (so it actually includes Kexi and Krita)
<Tm_T> "KOffice 1.3.5 is the current official KOffice release."
<Tm_T> there isn't 1.4 yet
<Tm_T> you can try beta by yourself
<Tm_T> but it's buggy, as beta normally is
<Tm_T> kalenedrael: maybe you need to install some packages?
<kalenedrael> i think i do, yes
<kalenedrael> installing a few font packages
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> hmm, strange
<douglas> For some reason I can't get torrents to run at all in linux(kubuntu) but they run fine in windows? Is that port blocked by default in kubuntu for torrents, I"m using qtorrent???
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> no ports is not blocked as default
<Tm_T> douglas: hmm, can you try any other torrent client?
<douglas> I take it that's a no?
<Tm_T> :)
<douglas> Damn, I got disconnected, after you said eh...
<douglas> Did you say anything in there?
<Tm_T> 06:15 < Tm_T> no ports is not blocked as default
<Tm_T> 06:18 < Tm_T> douglas: hmm, can you try any other torrent client?
<Tm_T> I have azureus and it works in my box
<douglas> well, I've tried azureus as well, but that seemed to have trouble starting the torrent as well.
<Tm_T> eh
<douglas> It just says that java coulnn't open the sockets or something.
<Tm_T> trouble with downloading or crating torrent?
<Tm_T> s/crating/creating
<douglas> hrm...
<douglas> not sure.
<douglas> I just know that in qtorrent it never is able to connect to the tracker
<Tm_T> you mean downloading, I think
<Tm_T> yup
<douglas> and azureus won't start a torrent :(
<Tm_T> hmm
<douglas> I just don't know :(
<Tm_T> ok, I'd say: user error
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> so we'll try to find the way to get it working
<Tm_T> first, install firestarter
<CapKrugers> hello friends
<Tm_T> hullo
<CapKrugers> i'm having a problem with my refresh rate in kde
<CapKrugers> the only available setting is at 60 Hz for 1024x768 resolution even after i have installed nvidia drivers
<CapKrugers> (nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings)
<StR> anyone having problems with OOo or OOo2?
<StR> it keeps crashing...
<Tm_T> CapKrugers: mac?
<CapKrugers> Tm_T: pc
<CapKrugers> the refresh rates are available at different resolutions....
<CapKrugers> just not 1024 for some reason
<CapKrugers> and i edited xorg.conf to try to resolve this but it didn't work
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> check /var/log/xorg.0.log
<CapKrugers> uh no such file?
<Tm_T> hmm, somewhere there is xorg logs :p
<CapKrugers> oops capital X
<Tm_T> aah
<Tm_T> =)
<CapKrugers> what should i be looking for here
<Tm_T> EE and WW lines
<CapKrugers> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Failure reading EDID parameters for display device CRT-1
<CapKrugers> uh oh
<Tm_T> uh
<CapKrugers> II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range) ha-why
<Tm_T> heh
<CapKrugers> the vrefresh range is 43-75 Hz but for some reason it determines that 1024x768 @ 72 Hz is invalid???
<Tm_T> :p
<CapKrugers> how can i change this
<Tm_T> in xorg.conf?
<CapKrugers> ummm would changing the available modes change the modes deemed invalid even though they are available>?
<CapKrugers> ok i'll reboot to try to save changes
<rexykik> whose awake here?
<Tm_T> me
<rexykik> you know what the command to make a fat32 filesystem on a disk is?
<rexykik> its like...mkfs.vfat -F 32 or something...cant remember the specifics
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> use "man mkfs.vfat"
<brandonn> I just tried to do an update, and I'm getting an error about kdelibs conflicting with knetworkconf, anyone else run in to that?
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> check topic, add that specific line to your sources.list
<brandonn> hmm, it won't let me upgrade knetworkconf, it's still complaining about kdelibs
<sander> brandonn: did you try apt-get install -f?
<brandonn> yeah, I had to list both kdenetworkconf and kdelibs-data
<sander> Here's what I did earlier and it worked:
<sander> sudo dpkg -r knetworkconf
<sander> sudo apt-get -f install
<sander> sudo apt-get install knetworkconf
<brandonn> yeah, dpkg probably would have worked better than apt, anyway, got that fixed,   Thanks
<brandonn> where are the w32codecs?  I've seen a reference to them, but can't seem to find what repository they are in
<sander> Mallait (is that the right spelling?) He has them.
<mrmanic> marillat
<sander> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<sander> Yeah that one.
<mrmanic> in kubuntu you'll also need the marillat gpg key
<mrmanic> google for a howto on that one.
<mrmanic> they're out there
<sander> Or just put up with the warning messages. :)
<mrmanic> yeah
<mrmanic> or that
<brandonn> is that what the unauthenticated warnign messages are about?
<sander> yeah
<mrmanic> yeah
<sander> I have 2 other unsigned repos so I don't bother with it.
<mrmanic> I don't like warnings, so I do bother with it.
<sirukin> I'm getting 403 Forbidden from the backports repository
<crimmy> probably a good thing.
<crimmy> backports can be disastrous.
<sirukin> but I want xchat 2.4.3
<crimmy> did you change the repo?
<crimmy> I hear the ubp repo moved.
<sirukin> ahh
<sirukin> that could be it
<sirukin> they could at least update the site...
<crimmy> from what I understand, it's updated on the forum
<Ghetek> this is the log of my apt-get update. its all broken http://pastebin.com/292486
<sirukin> ty
<sirukin> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37525&highlight=backports
<sirukin> apparently ubp is dead
<Ghetek> is that why im getting those messages?
<sirukin> the 403 forbidden msgs, yes.
<sirukin> mirrormax not working either
<Ghetek> that fixed it
<Ghetek> thanks
<Ghetek> how do i make dma automatically on for my dvd drive?
<sirukin> consult thy ubuntuforums
<sirukin> or the wiki
<sirukin> either way the answer is already been questioned
<NothingButYou> good morning !
<kakalto> Good afternoon!
<NothingButYou> :)
<kakalto> hehe
<NothingButYou> new zealand, wow :) 
<kakalto> yeah :)
<kakalto> bulgaria?
<NothingButYou> yep!
<kakalto> nice
<NothingButYou> aren't you using Yoper in this country :)))
<NothingButYou> (as far as I remember it origins from NZ or Australia... )
<kakalto> yeah, it's from NZ
<kakalto> I haven't tried it yet
<kakalto> I will download it soon
<NothingButYou> erm it's good.. except for the lack of enough (or needed for me) packages:)
<kakalto> cool
<NothingButYou> there's no much difference betw kubuntu and Yoper.. except yoper is a little faster in some cases, but Kubuntu has much more Support and package repositories:) And yoper's development is slow which is a pity.
<NothingButYou> I won't talk more or I'll be kicked outta here :)))
<kakalto> no, it's fine :))
<NothingButYou> :)
<kakalto> I don't think linux is used much in NZ, so Yoper doesn't have many people for its development
<NothingButYou> I gotta go for a breakfast, cya later
<kakalto> cya
<NothingButYou> it's a pity that they have no people.. it's a well-made distro in some aspects..
<Tezkah> NothingButYou: what distro?
<NothingButYou> Yoper
<kakalto> ubuntu/kubuntu and Yoper seem to conflict...
<kakalto> the people have fearce arguments about them
<kakalto> "Yoper is better" "no ubuntu is"
<NothingButYou> i don't care about that...
<NothingButYou> I just see that both are running on the systems I have tested them on, and I'm stick to kubuntu cause fo its' advantages over Yoper
<NothingButYou> e.g. Packages availability, up-to-date packages, active development, stability and .. well speed.Ubuntu is fast enough to compete with Y.
<dell500> is this command suppose to echo if fglrx is in the /etc/modules area or something?
<dell500> echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<KaiL> it writes fglrx into that file.
<dell500> k
<dell500> hwody
<cartel_> is there going to be a colony release of kubuntu breezy?
<dell500> has anyone here done anything with ATI (preferably 9600xt related) and 3d acceleration
<jeff25> anyone know where the user menus in kde might be stored ?
<Aircobra> morning
<yoyobean> Hello.
<yoyobean> Is anybody awake here?
* markw_ wonders how much will break by installing mozilla for the browser.
<markw_> it wants to grab gnome stuff.
<yoyobean> I'm running firefox right now on Kubuntu.  It works fine.
<Tezkah> I'm sleeping
<markw_> yoyobean: it was grabbing gnome desktop stuff when I checked it in apt/synaptic/knaptic.
<markw_> heh...
<markw_> /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html cannot be found...
<Tezkah> the default firefox homepage?
<Tezkah> yep
<markw_> yeah.
<markw_> artwork
<yoyobean> I think I remember getting an error like that too.
<markw_> bah
<markw_> fixing it now.
<markw_> ubuntu-artwork appears to be the missing package.
<markw_> this is cool, I hate recommending debian to newbies.
<markw_> this may be the way to go.
<markw_> my 7yo son wants a computer.
<markw_> so this 2ghz box is going to his room.
<Tezkah> why would you give your son pornography?
<Tezkah> oh wait
<Tezkah> the itnernet has other uses
<Tezkah> I sometimes forget.
<markw_> not that he can browse the net without going through a proxy.
<markw_> dans guardian will cover most of it.
<markw_> hmm. now to tackle nvidia drivers.
<yoyobean> I was wondering, is anybody having screensaver problems?  I can't seem to run most of mine.  I tried running some from the command line and I get "Unable to resolve Xmu symbols - please check your Xmu library installation."
<dell500> what is kernal framebuffer device interface?
<Tezkah> yoyobean: you're running xscreensaver?
<markw_> kernel fb is your video.
<dell500> should i enable it?? :)
<markw_> yoyobean: sounds like a missing lib.
<markw_> dell500: depends, what hardware?
<markw_> dell500: I never mess with the FB.
<yoyobean> No, just the kde version.
<dell500> ati 9600xt
<dell500> for 3d acceleration
<yoyobean> Any idea what lib I might be missing?  I know I have libXmu.so.6.2.
<markw_> hmm.
<dell500> markw_, should i use it??
<markw_> what's asking about it?
<dell500> the reconfiguration for my video card
<dell500> configuring xserver-xorg
<markw_> what video card?  if it's not supported by anything else, then use it, otherwise use the proper drivers for the video card.
<markw_> use lspci from a terminal to find otu what video card you have.
<dell500> markw_, ati 9600xt
<guran> Hi how do you change ntp-server.the UK one fails?
<markw_> dell500: then I'd run the ati drivers.
<markw_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ljungpung> hello everyone
<ljungpung> i installed kubuntu yesterday and know nothing about linux...
<ljungpung> now i want help to make an mysql server
<ljungpung> can anyone help mer?
<ljungpung> me
<ljungpung> can anyone see this text???
<Tezkah> no sorry ljungpung 
<Tezkah> please reconfigure your terminal
<Tezkah> ;)
<Tezkah> you know nothing about linux, but you want to make a mysql server?
<Tezkah> read the sql documentation?
<Tezkah> "apt-cache search mysql" for packages relating to it
<ljungpung> i want to setup a verlihub on this comp
<markw_> hmm.
<markw_> verlihub looks like some sort of irc server
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> morning'
<xxenon> anyone running breezy ?
<_prasys> got question
<_prasys> why ntfs needs to be su before i can mount it
<_prasys> it says /mnt is registered to erm..
<Ghetek> i need help implementing http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35584&page=1&pp=10&highlight=sudo+hdparm+%2Fdev%2Fdvd
<Ghetek> i just need sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<Ghetek> at boot, but i dont understand this forum entry
<_prasys> whydo i have sudo su
<_prasys> everytime i need to mount
<_prasys> other distros , i did not even have this problem
<prasys> got question
<prasys> any way to fix premissionss
<kakalto> by the sounds of it, not many people are around to help...
<kakalto> although you'd probably get more help in #ubuntu
<prasys> too bad
<prasys> k
<prasys> thanjs
<kakalto> since it shouldn't be kubuntu-specific
<kakalto> good luck
<prasys> yep
<ljungpung> cant log in to my mysql server... get acess denied everytime
<ljungpung> anyone can help me?
* ubuntufans slaps Choubaka around a bit with a large trout
* ubuntufans slaps Choubaka around a bit with a large trout
* ubuntufans slaps Choubaka around a bit with a large trout
* ubuntufans slaps Choubaka around a bit with a large trout
* ubuntufans slaps Choubaka around a bit with a large trout
* ubuntufans slaps Choubaka around a bit with a large trout
* ubuntufans slaps Choubaka around a bit with a large trout
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*a@219.95.15.*]  by Riddell
* ubuntufans was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<\sh> Riddell: uhh...first time i see this here 
<\sh> Riddell: btw...elmo needs some info about python-qt3 if kubuntu needs it in main or not...
<Riddell> \sh: he got kicked out of #ubuntu so I guess tried his luck here
<Riddell> \sh: hmm, at the moment it doesn't need to be in main but if guidance is any good it will need to be
<Riddell> guidance is a bunch of system configuration tools
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> /away go o restoU
<Riddell> \sh: can you remind me again what the block is for pyqt?
<_pedro> hi all out here
<Riddell> hello _pedro 
<_pedro> hello
<_pedro> there is little action in this channel
<weedar> I'm using Konversation and it doesn't seem to use the correct encoding for my language(8859-1), does anyone know how?
<psn> weedar: Settings->Identities->Advanced->Encoding
<weedar> thanks psn, I was looking in "Configure Konversation", never crossed my mind to check Identities ;)
<allee> weedar: btw. the 'correct' encoding for any locale is UTF-8
<weedar> I thought so too, but when using utf-8 cerain characters were shown as garbage, so I had to change to sio8859-1
<weedar> uh, iso
<allee> weedar: wrong font with too less chars I guess
<weedar> no the problem wasn't at my end, I could see the special characters when others wrote them - when I wrote them others saw them as garbage (yet still they were shown correctly in my irc-client)
<allee> weedar: so the remote client on the other side didn't handle UTF-8 -> whatever conversion :(   Do you happen to know what client was used?
<weedar> No, but it seemd to be an issue with several of the other users and some of them probably used mIRC
<weedar> One of them used irssi
<psn> weedar: well konversation contains code from mozilla that guesses the encoding so it should handle different encodings much better then most other clients
<mikl> many european channels still stick to iso8859-1 for no apparent reason :/
<psn> mikl: mirc can't handle utf-8...
<mikl> weedar: In any case, you can set encoding on pr. channel basis
<mikl> psn: Well, that would be an excellent occation to retire that piece of crap-client ;)
<weedar> but iso-8859-1 works, is there any reason I shouldn't use it? :)
<allee> weedar:  iso-8859-1 is fine is there's a good reason to use it.   Unfortunately you have a good reason ;)
<weedar> hehe :=
<weedar> If I could only get my usb microphone to work in linux I'd be happy as a..well, something happy
<weedar> Only information I can find about it (AK5370) seems to be outdated, even though it's just from 2001
<Riddell> \sh: where is elmo asking?
<\sh> Riddell: i asked him this morning when he wants to move python-qt3 to universe
<\sh> Riddell: and he answered:
<\sh> [08:50]  <\sh> elmo: when r u moving python-qt3 to universe? :)
<\sh> [08:51]  <elmo> \sh: not until the kubuntu guys ack it as unneeded and/or I find out why it's up for demotion in the first place
<Riddell> \sh: and which package is it that's now in universe but is needed for python-qt3?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<ljungpung> can someone help me with mySQL plz!!
<\sh> Riddell: python-kde3 
<\sh> Riddell: right now python-qt3 can't be compiled on the buildds cause it's in demotion state...
<Riddell> "libqscintilla-dev: Depends: libqscintilla5c2 (= 1.5.1-1ubuntu1) but it is not installable"
<Riddell> \sh: what is qscintilla needed for?
<\sh> Riddell: it's an editor component...normally optional for python-qt3
<\sh> and it needs to be recomipled with actual sip4 etc.
<Riddell> \sh: so that needs to be fixed first?
<Riddell> then moved to main?
<Riddell> or can it be dropped?
<\sh> Riddell: the other way around...if we don't need python2.4-qt3 in main anymore (nothing in kubuntu main is depending on it) we should use all this qt stuff for python to universe
<\sh> Riddell: i'm doing the cxx trans for qscintilla :)
<\sh> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10982
<Riddell> \sh: ok so we either move it all to main or all to universe, I'll talk to elmo about that, but qscintilla need fixed first
<Riddell> or not necessarily fixed, but that's the two issues that need sorted
<\sh> Riddell: i can upload libqscintilla5c2
<Riddell> s/fixed/first/
<Riddell> \sh: can you remember the reason python-qt3 was in main in the first place?
<\sh> Riddell: wait..let me check the rdepends
<\sh> no...
<\sh> Riddell: i don't see any reason for python2.4-qt3 in main
<Riddell> amarok suggests it but doesn't depend
<\sh> Riddell: python2.4-sip4-qt3 is also in main
<RiCo0> hello
<Riddell> hello RiCo0 
<RiCo0> any news about a new release of Kubuntu !? 
<Riddell> \sh: python-qt3 has been demoted
<Riddell> RiCo0: "New Release of Kubuntu Contains Nude Dragons Shocker!"
<\sh> Riddell: that means?
<Riddell> \sh: that means it should be able to install qscintilla when it compiles on the buildds
<Riddell> \sh: I'm not sure if it'll automatically do that (I expect so) or if you need to upload a new version
<\sh> Riddell: so should I upload qscintilla?
<Riddell> \sh: yes please
<Riddell> assuming it works :)
<\sh> Riddell: will do..
<weedar> I've never actually seen a dragon _with_ clothes
<RiCo0> hehe
<thoreauputic> I've never even seen a dragon, so you are lucky !
<\sh> Riddell: uploaded
<weedar> that depends on how you look at it, nude dragons are seriously over-rated
<RiCo0> i'd like to see a naked female dragon :P 
<Riddell> http://kde.org/stuff/clipart/katie-221x223.jpg  Katie is a classy lady and always keeps her clothes on
<RiCo0> hehe
<weedar> and a goth, by the look of it
<RiCo0> where are you from guys ?
* weedar is from Norway
<RiCo0> aha
* mrmanic|afk is away (going offline)
<\sh> Riddell: someone uploaded it already...
<shogouki> france
<RiCo0> well i'm from lebanon .. anyone heard of it ?
<weedar> I've heard of Lebanon, yes. In the middle-east
<RiCo0> yeap .. 
<RiCo0> thats true
<shogouki> middle-east of what ? ;)
<RiCo0> hen !? 
<weedar> Europe is the center of the world, so it's east of that of course ;)
<Riddell> \sh: "1.5.1-1ubuntu1" what did you upload?
<\sh> the same...i think he took my diff :)
<\sh> but didn't close my bug...
<shogouki> weedar: and france middle of europe, that made me the center of the world. damn.
<\sh> my bug is the only one in bugzilla
<\sh> should i inc the ubuntu-rev?
<Riddell> From: Oliver Grawert (ogra)
<Riddell> good old ogra
<\sh> ah ;)
<shogouki> lebanon = liban ?
<weedar> I think germany would technically be in the middle shogouki, sorry to shatter your illusion
<RiCo0> oui
<RiCo0> :>
<shogouki> ah ok :)
<RiCo0> liban ! 
<RiCo0> my uncle lives in france
<shogouki> we heard a lot about libanon with the syrian retreat
<weedar> Just heard that france is getting a new PM due to the vote on the EU resolution
<RiCo0> yea .. finally !! 
<weedar> now you just need to get rid of the president as well ;)
<shogouki> weedar: planned for 2007 :)
<RiCo0> any fixes for the kicker thing ? 
<RiCo0> it freezes sometimes
<Riddell> RiCo0: never heard of that
<RiCo0> hmm okay
<\sh> hmm..i will get my kde svn source ;)
<shogouki> RiCo0: you're talking about the nice tooltip of the kde bar ?
<RiCo0> aha
<RiCo0> that;s what am talking about
<RiCo0> are you having the same prob ?
<shogouki> yes i think
<Riddell> so what's freezing?
<shogouki> the tooltip doesnt deasappear sometimes
<RiCo0> yeap ..
<RiCo0> sometimes
<shogouki> and sometimes its in the middle of the animation
<shogouki> i cant reproduce it thought
<Riddell> shogouki: curious, I havn't seen that
<Riddell> shogouki: does kicker freeze or does it just leave an unsightly tooltip on the screen?
<shogouki> the second
<\sh> Riddell: svn co http://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/tags/KDE/3.4.1/<module> is correct?
<RiCo0> it stays and doesnt desappear
<Riddell> \sh: should be yes
<shogouki> we can get rid og the tooltip by hover th button of the incriminated tooltip if i remember correctly
<RiCo0> yeap
<\sh> Riddell: 404 
<\sh> and svn co svn://... doesn't work
<RiCo0> when u move the mouse over any icon .. it works fine
<shogouki> i'll be more carefull next time
<\sh> hmm..now
<shogouki> hum
<floater> Hello. If I install fresh copy of kubuntu on a hd, I would like to know if there is a page like ubuntuguide.org for kubuntu, or can I install all those same programs, I doubt it
<shogouki> i wonder if we have a member of each european country in the chan
<floater> :)
<RiCo0> floater :  or can I install all those same programs, I doubt it ==> what programs ?
<floater> mmmh some plugins and firefox and so on
<floater> it long ago i tried ubuntu and I did it with help of ubuntuguide
<weedar> I used the ubuntuguide with kubuntu, just not installing the gnome-specific ones
<RiCo0> well i am using firefox .. and it's working just fine
<shogouki> it, de, se, lt, fi, fr, uk, be, (ch), dk  hey not bad :)
<RiCo0> LB
<floater> weedar ok
<RiCo0> i :P
<weedar> shogouki: and .no!
<shogouki> weedar: oh yes sorry :)
<floater> Is there some additional website with some good info for kubuntu beginners? I saw some with just adding the mp3 support but nothing else really
<RiCo0> floater .. you can download and install any prog you want via Kynaptic
<floater> Maybe I can manage but I have to ask beforehand all these because I won't have internet access :)
<floater> I just install it for fun... it lame without internet yes
<floater> ah
<RiCo0> hehe
<floater> damnz,actually I can't do shit because I can't apt-get hehehe
<floater> didn't think of that
<RiCo0> hehe
<floater> wellz I think I still install it and see it ->
<floater> cya
<RiCo0> u can try the live CD
<shogouki> RiCo0: "Lebanon is a republic in which the three highest offices are reserved for members of specific religious groups" is it true ?
<Balu> Hi guys
<RiCo0> Balu hello
<RiCo0> shogouki yeap
<RiCo0> that's true
<RiCo0> the president of the republic must be christian .. and the two other prisidents must be muslims
<RiCo0> i got a screenshot for the kicker thing .. who wanna see it ?
<shogouki> weird :)
<weedar> RiCo0: but why?
<shogouki> maybe to avoid that a religion take all control and ban others religions ?
<RiCo0> well .. 
<RiCo0> it's an old rule 
<Balu> k3b does not detect my cdwriter...
<RiCo0> but they will stop using it .. i guess 
<RiCo0> cdrao ? or something like that .. u must download it
<Balu> RiCo0: did so
<Balu> guess its on lower level
<Balu> cdrecord -dev=ATAPI: -scanbus also only lists the dvd-rom
<RiCo0> be right back
<error403> is kaffeine usually such a problem?  i had 6 kaffeine background processes sucking up all my CPU
<Riddell> error403: try the version at  deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main
<error403> actually, i got annoyed with it, removed it, and installed Xine
<error403> lol
<othernoob> hey, im having probs with grub and xp... xp appears in the grub menu, but when i choose it i get a "Virus: Boot Sector Writing Y/N" warning and cant do anything but reboot. 
<RiCo0> hmmm  weird .. 
<othernoob> before i had no probs with xp and grub
<othernoob> menu.lst is fine too
<othernoob> all happened after i uninstalled gnome..then i had a kde screen res of 640*480
<RiCo0> well i wish i could help you .. 
<othernoob> and instead of fixing it, i just uninstalled kubuntu and reinstalled it just like before
<hans_> how can i extract a splitted rar archive?
<RiCo0> did you try re installing kubuntu again !?
<othernoob> hans_ unrar
<othernoob> RiCo0 no but why ?
<spity> hi
<spity> anyone knows what's broken on g++ in breezy?
<RiCo0> well i dunno 
<RiCo0> but it seems that's there's something wrong with ur distro
<othernoob> heh.. kinda unlikely. i had installed 3 times before... 
<RiCo0> then i really don't know
<error403> Maybe Linux has rightfully identified winxp as a virus?
<othernoob> lol
<othernoob> someone just suggested to comment out the savedefault lines..gonna try that now..
<RiCo0> anyone knows a good peer2peer program ?! other than xmule, amule, and Kmldonkley ?!
<mez> othernoob
<mez> it sounds like you've got some crappy BIOS based antivrus protection
<mez> disable it ;)
<mez> oh, he aint here
<RiCo0> hehe
<RiCo0> :P
<mez> RiCo0, gbittorrent
<RiCo0> alright .. thanks ..
<RiCo0> othernoob .. so what happened ?
<othernoob> well this time i still got the message "Boot Sector Writing: Virus: Continue Y/N"
<othernoob> but could choose Y
<othernoob> and it booted xp
<othernoob> looks like it screwed the mbr when i installed kubuntu again
<othernoob> but had to leave xp right away. its just so ugly ;)
<RiCo0> hehe
<mez> othernoob - It's BIOS base d virus checking, you can just disable it
<othernoob> mez: yea i know where the message came from. that wasn't the prob. the prob was that nothing actually changed, the installations of kubuntu on my pc were always the same and neither grub nor the bios made any probs, except this time
<tekalpha> never again will i use a debian based os for a desktop
<tekalpha> i have gone and stayed at gentoo
<douglas> Does anyone know how to check if the ports used by qtorrent are blocked? I've tried azureus qtorrent bittorrent and bittornado and I can't get any to connect in linux (kubuntu). In windows it connects fine, so I figured it's a local problem. When I was running just debian, I was able to set it up and run torrents just fine?
<teknoprep> heh
<teknoprep> iptables -L -n
<douglas> thanks
<teknoprep> see if you have any rules setup in iptables that are blocking
<RetroMan> do firefox extensions work for konqueror?
<teknoprep> iptables -F ... that will flush them
<teknoprep> no
<teknoprep> RetroMan, what kind of question is that
<douglas> ok
<RetroMan> is there a place to get konq extensions?
<teknoprep> dunno
<teknoprep> probably
<teknoprep> but Konqueror already does alot
<teknoprep> just use firefox
<teknoprep> apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<RetroMan> well there doesnt seem to be much of a hubbub on google about konq extension, so i thought maybe it could support ff's
<douglas> teknoprep: It seems that I don't, there are three policies and they all say accept
<douglas> hello?
<RetroMan> he jumped ship
<othernoob> Arr, a pirate ? ;)
<douglas> oh
<douglas> When I run qtorrent, it says Problem connecting to trakcer, for every torrent I try?
<douglas> And this happens in both of my machines that run kubuntu.
<othernoob> maybe the trackers are down ?
<Balu> some kind of firewall?
<douglas> no, because the same torrent works in windows
<MistaED> hey can someone tell me why arts, esd, etc. does cpu overloads? and a way to fix it?
<othernoob> iptables allow tcp and udp on port 6881:6889 ?
<douglas> I just looked, well at least I ran iptables -L -n
<douglas> and all of my policies say accept
<douglas> othernoob: how do I do that?
<othernoob> sudo /sbin/iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 6881:6889 -j ACCEPT
<Balu> I have a fresh install too, just added qtorrent and get the same problem
<Balu> trying to torrent the kubuntu image
<othernoob> same for udp ..just exchange tcp with udp
<Balu> but it starts downloading
<Balu> It also is just the "last error" - perhaps the trackers are stalled or something
<Balu> downloads nice
<douglas> Balu: so you got it working?
<Balu> I just started a DL of http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/kubuntu-5.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<Balu> got the same error in qtorrent, but it started downloading
<Balu> So I guess the tracker was some kind of full or something, it tried again which worked, but the "last error" is still listed
<othernoob> douglas: did you apply the 6881:6889 line to iptables ?
<douglas> I guess I'll just leave them run for a while and see what happens then?
<douglas> yes
<othernoob> i dont know which ports are used by qtorrent,but 6881:6889 is used by azureus..
<douglas> but both still say problem connecting to tracker
<douglas> oh...
<othernoob> << never used qtorrent
<douglas> I c
<douglas> I coudlnt
<douglas> get azureus to run correctly in kubuntu.
<othernoob> heh. why not ?
<douglas> this sucks, all of my problems seem to be with torrents in kubuntu
<douglas> well, I got java in stalled
<othernoob> douglas: did you download the jre 1.5  and then installed azureus ?
<douglas> err... installed, but then azureus just wouldn't start.
<douglas> yea
<douglas> I've done that many times
<othernoob> heh..weird
<douglas> in debian before this too and it ran fine.
<douglas> :(
<othernoob> i just installed the jdk 1.5 and azureus via kynaptic and azureus loads fine
<douglas> I could try again though
<douglas> what mirror was azureus on?
<othernoob> no idea, sorry
<douglas> I get nothing when I run apt-cache search azureus
<douglas> wow, this sucks
<othernoob> heh, do you still use the sources.list that came with the installation ?
<douglas> yes, but I uncommented the universe ones
<douglas> so I have more.
<NothingButYou> it's not there..
<floater> How much disk space does kubuntu install take ?
<floater> How big partition do I need
<floater> taking into account of updates
<floater> minimum
<NothingButYou> I use a 5GB one
<floater> I don't have that much
<NothingButYou> minimum... 3 maybe
<floater> hmm
<floater> ok
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : KDE 3.4.1: deb ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.4.1/kubuntu hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | breezy broken for g++ and dbus fun
<Riddell> KDE 3.4.1 out
<carsten> Riddell: the URL works here :)
<carsten> Riddell: do you know offhand how to fetch-only?
<allee> carsten: apt-get --download-only ...
<carsten> wow, the ftp-server is already pretty slow :)
<Riddell> I couldn't find any mirrors that had synced
<carsten> yes, neither could I (eg. uni dortmund is not updated)
<Riddell> think I'll wait a bit before submitting to slashdot :)
<carsten> yes, that is better :) is the hotfix already included?
<Riddell> hotfix?
<carsten> http://download.kde.org/stable/3.4.1/src/kdepim-kpilot-fix.diff
<carsten> http://www.kde.org/info/3.4.1.php
<Firetech> anyone running kde 3.4.1?
<Firetech> on kubuntu
<Firetech> just want to know if it works before I go update ;)
<hans--> is there a key in ubuntu with which i can swich back to desktop while playing a game like the windows key?
<hans--> switch
<Riddell> Firetech: I am
<Riddell> but I don't count
<Firetech> not really, you're a dev.
<carsten> Firetech: I can tell you in 2 hours or so
<Firetech> how come there are kubuntu packages on kde.org?
<carsten> kde always provides stuff other compile for them :-) You will also find suse-rpms and so on
<Firetech> I saw that
<Firetech> well well
<Firetech> I still have gnome if KDE fucks up ;)
* Firetech goes updating
<Firetech> Riddell: is it recommended to upgrade (counting the fact that I use backports-staging)?
<Riddell> Firetech: sure.  don't know about backports-staging, is any KDE stuff in there?
<Firetech> no
<Firetech> I just said that to count the fact that I'm on the edge already ;)
<Firetech> *I'm
<Firetech> no swedish characters here, right? ;)
<Riddell> utf8 is fine
<Firetech> not that
<Firetech> but "I'm" isn't spelled with  ;)
<Firetech> the KDE 3.4.1 info page says download.kde.org instead of ftp.kde.org (for kubuntu)
<Riddell> Firetech: that may not work yet since the mirror's arn't synced
<Firetech> I noticed that
<Firetech> Riddell: you are a KDE dev too, right?
<hans--> anybody know how to switch back to desktop while playing a game?
<Riddell> Firetech: I am indeed
<Firetech> Riddell: that's why I said that there was an error, if you was able to change it... whatever... nvm.
<carsten> Riddell: from devel to devel: Add byacc to the devel-meta-deb :-) Needed for KDE4
<Riddell> Firetech: sure, please do report any problems with the packages to me 
<Riddell> carsten: pardon?
<Firetech> ok, will do.. This was an error on the web page though...
<carsten> Riddell: ubuntu has this developer-package (gcc, ln and so on, even kdesdk/scripts/ is included). But byacc is missing
* Firetech smiles at kdf... was that available before 3.4.1?
<Firetech> It is recommended to do a dist-upgrade, right?
<Firetech> yeah... 12,9kB/s 4h15m8s (my connection is 0.5 Mbit/s)
<Riddell> "The Berkeley LALR parser generator"  never heard of it
<carsten> Riddell: neither did I. but you need it to compile qt4
<carsten> Riddell: http://edu.kde.org/development/port2kde4.php
<carsten> I am just compiling qt4 to  port my code to Qt4. Also never heard of before 20 min ago. 
<Riddell> carsten: interesting.  which meta package are you using?
<carsten> uff... can't remember the exakt name.
<carsten> Riddell: I just apt-get'ed the byacc
<Firetech> Are there no other known bugs than the kpilot one? (I run J-Pilot anyway...)
<carsten> Firetech: bugs.kde.org
<Firetech> the kpilot one is the only one listed on the 3.4.1 info page.
<carsten> no, there are only critical bugs listed
<carsten> a complete list is bugs.kde.org
<sirukin> gone to wrk
<insanekane> \sh: hi .. u there ?
<\sh> insanekane: yeah
<insanekane> \sh: is there a possibility to get your latest sources for pykde ? (ie, deb sources)
<\sh> insanekane: right now, i don't want to provide a package until some things are sorted out with breezy. 
<\sh> insanekane: actually u r able to build the package by yourself the patches are on my homepage 
<insanekane> \sh:  you mean, i apply the patch to python2.3-kde3 ?
<insanekane> \sh: which is your homepage ?
<\sh> insanekane: http://ubuntu.linux-server.org/ go to python-kde3 and get the patches
<insanekane> \sh: thank you muchly :)
<\sh> insanekane: and u can get the snapshot sources from riversbank
<\sh> 20050316 i think
<\sh> and u can apt-get source python-kde3
<\sh> to the the package sources..the rest is your responsibilty...i don
* Firetech is rolling his thubs while waitning for 3.4.1 to finish :S
<Firetech> *thumbs
<insanekane> \sh: hehe :)
<Firetech> *waiting
<insanekane> \sh: but i can still ask questions as i appy right ? ;)
<\sh> i don't want to take any risk in breaking something in breezy
<KaiL_> lol
<KaiL_> is there anything left to break? :)
<\sh> KaiL_: sure ;)
<\sh> my good mood :)
<insanekane> \sh: you mean it wont be available in breezy ? that sucks ... :/
<\sh> insanekane: wait at least one day :)
<\sh> insanekane: it will be available in breezy (imho)
<Firetech> Riddell: why is the server slow? (just kidding... everyone wants to get 3.4.1 I guess...) I'm competing with a friend running gentoo, he's compiling it already ;)
<insanekane> \sh: haha ... no, i need it in hoary :) ... thats why i asked for the packages ... i am trying the patch application now ... i hope u will be able to help ?
<\sh> insanekane: oh ok...w8
<Riddell> I should have set up a mirror on kubuntu.org, bit late now
<\sh> lemme check it in hoary...i will compile it and can provide source packages
<insanekane> \sh: excellent !!!
<\sh> hmm
<Firetech> Riddell: why is that late?you could end your download directly after a package, and then continue on the new mirror?
<Riddell> Firetech: ok, I've started to copy it over, might take a while though
<\sh> oh 77mb for my hoary chroot
<\sh> riddell: what about qscintilla...it's already uploaded...should a make a new rev and upload again?
<Riddell> \sh: new revision of qscintilla?  what would change?
<\sh> riddell: last time doko and i tried to compile python-qt3 and it wasn't compiling at all
<Riddell> \sh: so what are you wanting to upload?
<\sh> qscintilla is not installable...why? 
<Riddell> \sh: libqscintilla5c2 installs for me on breezy
<\sh> so..why python-qt3 didn't compile? 
<\sh> http://people.ubuntu.com/%7Elamont/buildLogs/p/python-qt3/3.14.1-2ubuntu1/python-qt3_3.14.1-2ubuntu1_20050526-1244-i386-failed.gz
<Riddell> \sh: there's a ubuntu2  (which has also failed)
<Riddell> \sh: it's because it was in main so couldn't get libqscintilla5c2 in universe, now that python-qt3 is in universe it should all work next time the build daemons get round to building it
<\sh> riddell: so i can start building python-kde3 for breezy
* RetroMan hugs linux!
* teebones says.. no not my pet!
<Riddell> \sh: assuming you have a sucessful local compile of python-qt3 yes
<\sh> riddell: i will have :)
<RetroMan> 86rUles
<RetroMan> er
<RetroMan> woops
<RetroMan> damn synergy ;)
<mindspin> anyone updated to KDE3.4.1 yet?
<KaiL_> here on breezy
<mindspin> I mean on Hoary
<Firetech> KaiL_: are the 3.4.1 packages released officially for breezy?
<teebones> i'm runing 3.4.0
<teebones> +n
<insanekane> \sh: i have compiled python-qt3, sip4.2 and pykde-snapshot20050316  perfectly on hoary
<KaiL_> Firetech: there are packages in breezy and an update for hoary
<Firetech> ok, saw that on packages.ubuntu.com now
<Firetech> that's pretty quickly done... :D
<insanekane> Riddell: will pykde3 be a standard package in breezy ? (ie, both in install and live CDs) ?
<Riddell> insanekane: depends if anything needs it
<insanekane> Riddell: and python2.4-dcop ?
<Riddell> ditto
<insanekane> Riddell: well, im writing a small hardward notification system that requires those..
<Riddell> insanekane: what does that do?
<insanekane> Riddell: hardware ...
<insanekane> Riddell: nothing much ... auto configure things like printers, opens default applications (after confirmation) etc .... have u been reading the media:/ ioslave thread in kubuntu-devel ?
<insanekane> Riddell: im developing it for my kubuntu-derivative ...
<Riddell> insanekane: alas I have 399 unread e-mails to take care of and media:/ thread is among them
<Riddell> insanekane: but I'd like python-qt/kde to be in there so if something depends on it that's all for the good
<Firetech> Riddell: how many percent of the ftp.kde.org->kubuntu.org mirroring is done?
<insanekane> Riddell: lol ... nevermind ... the media:/ thread is mostly babbling ... with me and 2 others as participants :) but something useful has come there ... not important for u now i guess
<Firetech> just curious about the approximate speed
<Riddell> Firetech: it's got to pool/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-sv
<Firetech> ok, I'm 15% done with my upgrade
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i'm trying to install vmware and it's asking me for the location of the c header files that match my running kernal
<_Church_Of_Foamy> where are they?
<Firetech> I need that package that it's transferring now :)
<insanekane> Riddell: basically, i patched pmount (bascially, commented out one line in the source) so that it can mount hard disks (without them being in fstab) .. just wondering, what do u think abt it ? is it a security risk to use pmount to mount hard disks ?
<Firetech> _Church_Of_Foamy: you need to install linux-headers for your kernel first
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i just upgraded to the i686 kernal
<Firetech> insanekane: that can be used for hotswapping sata disks :)
<Riddell> insanekane: hmm, I have no idea
<insanekane> Firetech: :)
<Riddell> insanekane: the dude to ask is pitti (in #ubuntu-devel)
<_Church_Of_Foamy> do i need to download the header files still?
<insanekane> Riddell: == Martin Pitt ?
<Riddell> insanekane: yes
<\sh> this is nice...
<Firetech> _Church_Of_Foamy: search for linux-headers in kynaptic
<insanekane> \sh: pykde3 coming out nicely ?
<\sh> with the gcc4 applied python-kde3 won't compile ;) (on hoary)
<Firetech> I shouldn't say what Pitt means in Swedish...
<\sh> insanekane: hey..my 1.5GHz is not so fast
<insanekane> gcc4 ? hoary has gcc 3.3.5 right ?
<\sh> insanekane: yeah..but i had a patch applied to compile pykde under breezy ;)
<insanekane> Riddell: what about bootsplash patch in the kernel ? is it coming in breezy ? (can I do it in hoary ?)
<insanekane> \sh: aha :)
<Riddell> insanekane: they don't like bootsplash because it's kernel space or something, sladen's the dude to talk to
<_Church_Of_Foamy> ok i installed the headers where are they now?
<Riddell> insanekane: you could try splashy though if you're desperate
<Riddell> _Church_Of_Foamy: which headers?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> they i686
<insanekane> Riddell: aha .. thats a good point ... but all those initialization output of the kernel/init ... is scaring my testers
<insanekane> Riddell: didnt know abt splashy ... i will check it now
<Riddell> _Church_Of_Foamy: /usr/src/linux if you're talking about linux
<_Church_Of_Foamy> yes i'm a kubuntu user ^_^
<_Church_Of_Foamy> switched from windows about a month ago
<_Church_Of_Foamy> got sick of the blue screen of death and it beating on my hardware
<zAo^> who can tell me where to solve my problem: once ervery 1 or 2 hours, my PC hangs, but my sound plays on and my mouse still works (cant do a thing with it). Not even CNTRL + ALT + BCSK works. The messages file says nothing about it, so does X-log. I use Kubuntu 5.04. Thanks!
<_Church_Of_Foamy> and the fact that i payed money for software i don't own
<NTolerance> anyone installed KDE 3.4.1 yet?
<zAo^> btw: AMD 2100+, VIA KT333 chip, GF4 TI4200, 1GB
<zAo^> I didnt NTolerance 
<Firetech> Riddell: you tell me when the mirror upload is finished right? ;)
<Firetech> NTolerance: I'm doing it, but ftp.kde.org is slooow at the moment...
<NTolerance> anyone know what the apt-get syntax is for the upgrade?
<Firetech> NTolerance: you need to add the ftp.kde.org repository from the topic to your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<NTolerance> right
<NTolerance> but i don't know which syntax to use for apt
<Firetech> Are you sure you want to do it? It's on your own risk (like mostly everything fun in the linux world...)
<NTolerance> well
<NTolerance> they have a package specific to Kubuntu and it's made by the same guy who made Kubuntu
<\sh> insanekane: i will inform u when it compiled and when its available on my repository for hoary...1 hour or so
<Firetech> yes
<Riddell> Firetech: currently on pool/kdelibs/
<insanekane> \sh: thank you a million times over :)
<insanekane> \sh: soon, i will send u kerala coconut beer
<Firetech> hmm, that should (roughly, counting letters here) be 46%
<Firetech> I'm counting the L, not the K, everything begins with kde :P
<Riddell> Firetech: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.4.1/kubuntu/ should be there
<Firetech> Riddell: and you say that now? :P
<Riddell> I only just saw it
<Firetech> just kidding
<Firetech> that's what the :P meant.
<\sh> insanekane: kerala coconut beer?
<Firetech> Riddell: thanks, that one was quite faster...
<Firetech> using my full bandwidth now
<Firetech> instead of just 10 kB/s
<insanekane> \sh: yeah ... coconut beer made in kerala :)
<insanekane> \sh: where I live
<\sh> insanekane: where is it?
* \sh needs a map
<\sh> india
<\sh> right?
<\sh> http://www.keralatourism.org/index.jsp?resource=multimedia&id=1062711055&type=picture&n=y
<insanekane> \sh: yeah ... south india :)
<insanekane> \sh: i live in the city called kochi ... known as Queen of the Arabian Sea
<\sh> if this is kerala, how much cost a ticket?
<Firetech> haha, the SuSE packages aren't on mirrorservice.org :P
<insanekane> \sh: no idea... where are u located ? Germany ?
<\sh> insanekane: yeah
<Riddell> Firetech: suse packages were uploaded late
<Firetech> I could figure that out...
<Firetech> I just think some nice thoughts for the SuSE users ;)
<insanekane> \sh: maybe around Rs 30-40k return ticket ? USD 1 == Rs 50/- (approx)
<douglas> What package do I need to use the share manager for kde?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : KDE 3.4.1: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | breezy broken for g++ and dbus fun
<Firetech> already finished?
<douglas> file share manager
<\sh> insanekane: i have to see...india is also a country on my "have to visit" list _:)
<Riddell> Firetech: yep
<insanekane> \sh: hehehe :)
<NTolerance> upgrading now, here goes nothing
<NTolerance> :D
<Firetech> kubuntu.org was even faster :D
<Riddell> kubuntu.org not on the academic network
<Firetech> where is it, btw?
* Firetech goes tracerouting
<Riddell> Firetech: london
<Firetech> I see that
<Riddell> telehouse
<Firetech> the traceroute goes in one hop from Stockholm to London :)
<Riddell> telehouse is the centre of the internet in britain
<NTolerance> is it OK to have the backports repositories enabled when doing apt-get upgrade?
<Riddell> NTolerance: should be but can't be guaranteed since we don't control backports
<NTolerance> ok
<NTolerance> thanks for making the new KDE Kubuntu package for us, Riddell 
<NTolerance> i'm running apt-get upgrade right now to get the new KDE
<Riddell> you're welcome
<Riddell> no complaints yet
<spiral> Riddell: I've got a deps problem between kdm & kde-bin
<spiral> kdebase-bin...
<spiral> has anyone had the same problem ?
<NTolerance> i'll find out in a bit, still downloading
<chx> Hi! I have shortcuts defined in KATE, would like to open them in Konqueror so I can copy a few binary files.
<\sh> insanekane: i'm uploading now..this can take a while
<insanekane> great ... thanks
<Riddell> spiral: bummer
<spiral> Riddell: ?
<spiral> Riddell: I don't remember this word... what does it mean ?
<insanekane> it means "damn, something bad happened"
<Riddell> like insanekane says
<insanekane> \sh: be right back ... just leaving for a couple of minutes to test splashy
<Firetech> less than 30 minutes left of KDE 3.4.1 download. :D
* Firetech thanks Riddell for the faster mirror :)
<Firetech> Riddell: how did you get that strange hostname?
<Firetech> jriddell.kde
<Riddell> Firetech: by being an elite KDE developer
<Riddell> lesser KDE developers get foo.developer.kde
<\sh> hihihi
<Firetech> freenode agreement, or something like that?
<Riddell> it's not a hostname, it's set by freenode
<\sh> a cloak service
<Firetech> guessed that
<Riddell> they do it for various projects
<Firetech> ok, I'm too used to QuakeNet...
<Firetech> only ircops get fake hosts there
<\sh> Riddell: btw...your kmilo can I abuse it for presetting those ungeeky internet superduper keyboards?
<Riddell> \sh: sure
<\sh> riddell: this would be a cool project for making kubuntu more comfortable to windows people
<Firetech> \sh: you may use me as a beta tester if you like
<Firetech> I have one of those keyboards...
<Firetech> but I use the "hotkeys" package with my own definitions
<\sh> Firetech: first of all, i need time to implement stuff like this...there r other projects on the list
<Firetech> you don't have to hurry
<\sh> Firetech: but i like the idea to have those presymboled keys directly running...
<Firetech> I meant if you wanted to have beta testers
<\sh> this khotkeys thingy is nice, when u know how kde works...but i was impressed when i saw, that my laptop mute and volume buttons were working without adjusting anything
<\sh> amu: so what is your idea to inject new packages into ubuntu?
<Firetech> Riddell: file overwriting problems in kdebase-bin/kdm and libkiten1/kiten for 3.4.1
<Firetech> only those two for me anyway.
<amu> Firetech: that was an example ... what you can do ;)
<insanekane> \sh: i am back ...
<amu> Firetech: yep bug is known 
<\sh> insanekane: http://archive.linux-server.org/
<Firetech> amu: I'll think some more... I would like to program, though...
<amu> The Kubuntu project aims to be to KDE what Ubuntu is to GNOME: a great integrated distro with all the great features of Ubuntu, but based on the KDE desktop.
<\sh> insanekane: i'm just writing a small log entry to describe the syntax changes coming with this patch
<insanekane> \sh: i can add it to sources.list ?
<Firetech> I have to learn some linux programming first
<amu> \sh: "integrated distro" 
<insanekane> \sh: ok ..
<Riddell> Firetech: what's the problem for kiten?
<amu> Firetech: i'm sure we'll find something
<\sh> insanekane: deb http://archive.linux-server.org hoary/$(ARCH)/
<insanekane> \sh: oh ... super thanks ..
<\sh> insanekane: it's your real name in your whois?
<insanekane> \sh: error in the webpage -  "This version is linked against Python 2.3"
<Firetech> Riddell: /usr/share/apps/kiten/radkfile is in both libkiten0 and kiten
<insanekane> \sh: yes .. my name is Rajeev J Sebastian ... why you ask ?
<Firetech> is it safe to pull in a --force-overwrite?
<\sh> insanekane: it's the non finished package description..i want to have it 2.4 only
<\sh> insanekane: i will mention u :)
<Riddell> Firetech: yeah, it's safe
<Firetech> ok
<philipacamaniac> audacity (does that use qt?)
<spiral> philipacamaniac: not at all... gtk
<philipacamaniac> yuck
<gsuveg> philipacamaniac: cant connect to audio interface
<gsuveg> this is gtk, but isnt that the problem
<spiral> gsuveg: maybe rather arts & so on ?
<spiral> gsuveg: I get the same problem as you
<gsuveg> spiral: yes
<philipacamaniac> does audacity need jack? I've had success with other programs that use jack (namely, Ardour)
<insanekane> Riddell: i need to use --force-overwrite with the python2.4-kde3/qt3/sip4 packages ... so here is what i think i should do: in preseed file, make a rule for      preseed/late_command     and in that copy the debs to target .... and then in      base-config/late_command        I actually install using dpkg and --force-overwrite .... does it look right to you ? 
<gsuveg> philipacamaniac: pardon?
<philipacamaniac> jack: http://jackit.sourceforge.net/
<philipacamaniac> required by many linux pro audio software - I was wondering if perhaps audacity needs it to work?
<gsuveg> philipacamaniac: hmm.
<gsuveg> yes
<gsuveg> after killing arts it works
<philipacamaniac> arts and jack sometimes don't get along
<philipacamaniac> I had a fix for slackware, but I can't remember exactly what it was, or how I could port it over to kubuntu.
<philipacamaniac> Are you wanting to edit audio files, or something along the lines of multi-track recording?
<Tm_T> \sh: I'm now installing pykde
<nmorse> you know what's really annoying about Kubuntu's KDE?
<Tm_T> me?
<Tm_T> ;--P
<nmorse> The Load screen I get when it loads my trash applet
<nmorse> It seems to take forever for it to do so
<Tm_T> load screen?
<philipacamaniac> hmm
<nmorse> And that stupid Konqy loading page is really annoying
<KaiL_> load screen?
<Tm_T> loading page?
<nmorse> You know, like when Konqy's opening a link from Konversation
<nmorse> That little loading bar in it's own little window
<nmorse> It's quite aggravating to see every time I log in
<KaiL_> this download window?
<nmorse> Yeah, it brings that up when loading my trash applet
<nmorse> Why, I have no idea
<\sh> Tm_T: ok :)
<philipacamaniac> That sounds like KDE behaviour, not Kubuntu specific.
<nmorse> It's related to Kubuntu's specific trash applet though
<darkaudit> will 3.4.1 make Ubuntu universe as well, or will it be in kubuntu repos only?
<nmorse> I really prefer a trash can on the desktop
<KaiL_> even that is not specific :)
<philipacamaniac> darkaudit: no, not until Breezy
<nmorse> I really can't understand though, why there's a trash applet instead of a desktop icon
<philipacamaniac> darkaudit: security updates should, though
<darkaudit> ok...
<darkaudit> no fixes I'm really hard-up for at the moment, anyway :)
<nmorse> I've heard it's to limit desktop icons, but every time I insert a CD, it mounts and shows up on the desktop
<Tm_T> \sh: hmm, atleast desktop script of amaroK can't find pykde :p
<nmorse> So, I still don't understand the need for a trash applet in my already crowded Kicker
<Tm_T> nmorse: so remove it
<\sh> Tm_T: i will test itlater....meeting now
<Tm_T> \sh: ok :)
<philipacamaniac> I believe it was to match the look and feel of Ubuntu
<nmorse> And there's the fact that I have nothing in the trash to add to loading confusion on my part
<philipacamaniac> Kubuntu devels have the difficult job of balancing Ubuntu defaults with KDE defaults
<gdh> Gosh, sarge now 'due' on June 6th :)
<ilbahr> anyone know about a good program where i can put comments in pdf file like the proffessional ADOBE ver
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> gdh: so it's august
<nmorse> Sarge has been due for too long
<nmorse> But it's a huge step forward compared to the last 3 releases
<gdh> Tm_T: <grin> :)))
<nmorse> Nothing in Debian's really changed since 2.0
<gdh> http://www.debian.org/News/weekly/2005/22/  - they seem fairly confident this week :)
<philipacamaniac> Yeah, I'll be playing Duke Nukem Forever on Debian Sarge.
<nmorse> But 3.1 promises good things
<philipacamaniac> And why didn't they bump it up to 4.0? It has been 3 years, after all...
<nmorse> Because everyone seems to have ignored that fact
<nmorse> It would be more appropriate anyway, with the new systems in place
<gdh> philipacamaniac: It was going to be 4.0 when they realised the full scale of the changes... but then they realised 'we're too close to the release to go back and change everything' ... that was about 9 months ago now.
<NTolerance> i'll be playing Team Fortress 2
<gdh> the expectation was to release around christmas :)
<nmorse> They've been surprisingly close for over a year
<nmorse> Believe it or not, KDE was a large part of the holdup
<nmorse> It's why udev is the default dev thing now
<philipacamaniac> Well, maybe since amu is working on Kubuntu, that's not a huge problem anymore.
<mrmanic> to upgrade kopete you have to install xmms?
<mrmanic> that's odd
<nmorse> Now, to figure out how to get the Trash icon back on the desktop
<philipacamaniac> mrmanic: are you using hoary/kde 3.4?
<nmorse> There's got to be a wiki somewhere for that
<philipacamaniac> nmorse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22701
<nmorse> Yeah, kopete claims an xmms dependency
<darkaudit> gdh: and before that, Sept. :)
<mrmanic> philipacamaniac: yes.
<gdh> darkaudit: I do remember all the "LOL 2 years since a release omgwtf!?!!?" :)
* darkaudit tried to get The Sims Online working in WINE... it almost works...
<Tm_T> heh
<darkaudit> craps out when I try to set up an account... can't type in anything
<philipacamaniac> mrmanic: it is for the Now Listening plugin. http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/kde/kopete
<mrmanic> philipacamaniac: ten four good buddy
<nmorse> Right, so a distribution that is constantly seeking to cut cruft out of its KDE version puts the Now Listening plugin in by default?
<philipacamaniac> I'll admit - that's pretty stupid
<gdh> Moronic, esp if it can only work with xmms/beep
<philipacamaniac> No it works in all the KDE players, you just need xmms installed
<nmorse> Why do you need XMMS installed to use KDE players?
<mrmanic> that doesn't make any sense at all, IMO.
<nmorse> It can't just use DCOP and Juk or Kaffeine by default?
<gdh> nope :)
<nmorse> Or even amaroK
<mrmanic> it seems like that plugin needs to be rearchitected to make xmms optional
<philipacamaniac> Real good question - sounds like a specific kopete bug/feature request
<nmorse> It does need that for sure
<Tm_T> amaroK!
<gdh> Or just drop it. We don't /care/ what you're listening to =)
<philipacamaniac> Yeah, I certainly don't. And that's what AudioScrobbler in amaroK is for!
<nmorse> Besides, doesn't using XMMS for Kopete mean you're adding an extra step, namely py-xmms?
<nmorse> That sure makes sense when something as useful as DCOP exists and is easier to use
<Tm_T> heh
<philipacamaniac> Yes, the kopete "now listening" plugin needs to be rewritten to use DCOP
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: there is one for amaroK already
<Tm_T> afaik
<nmorse> But why use amaroK or XMMS when stuff like Juk exists?
<nmorse> Juk is so nice, it's simple, clean and automatically sorts your music for you
<philipacamaniac> nmorse: because I like to listen my music?? just kidding... I just like amaroK the most.
<Tm_T> nmorse: what's wrong in amaroK?
<gdh> Is it possible to have juk /not/ build a 'music collection' ? i.e. just point it at a directory like every other player? :)
<mrmanic> nmorse: I think it's just a matter of preference
<mrmanic> nmorse: I use noatun and itunes.
<Tm_T> hehe
<nmorse> Yeah, it's preference, but amaroK doesn't fit in with the KDE desktop, really
<mrmanic> why?
<philipacamaniac> Actually, the 'music collection' paradigm is the most useful thing about JuK
<mrmanic> it's too sexy?
<nmorse> Like XMMS, it's very themeable
<nmorse> KDE tends to use on theme (of your choosing)
<nmorse> So yes, it's too sexy
<\sh> Tm_T: where can i find this desktop script? can u send it to me via mail?
<mrmanic> noatun uses winamp skins
<mrmanic> that's one of the things I like about it
<gdh> None of them seem to play music via KIOSlaves ... e.g. I can't rely on smb://eddie/mp3  - it will copy each mp3 to a local tempfile, and play from that
<Tm_T> \sh: it's in amaroK-svn atleast
<mrmanic> yeah
<gdh> so I'm forced to mount with smbfs to /mnt/mp3 etc. :/
<mrmanic> gdh: that's a frustration for me too
<\sh> Tm_T: so send it :) i don't use amarok svn ;)
<nmorse> None of them use the KIOslaves?
<philipacamaniac> Yeah, and most can't play cds properly with audiocd:/
<gdh> that seems like such an unbelievable omission to not use a /fantastic/ system like the KIOSlaves
<Tm_T> \sh: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=20293
<nmorse> I know, who would do that?
<nmorse> Time to go see the Juk developers
<Tm_T> \sh: you should, it's just better than "release"
<RetroMan> is it ok for me to compile from source kdelibs-3.4.1?
<ztonzy> amu, here ?
<RetroMan> with default options?
<nmorse> why would you do that, RetroMan?
<RetroMan> hmm.. not sure
<Tm_T> haha
<philipacamaniac> If I wget an entire archive site, recursively, is there a way to show the total status of the download? Geez...
<nmorse> Try using apt-get source kdelibs
<mrmanic> gdh: noatun can SORT OF handle smb.  it makes a local copy and then plays it.  I do wish it would stream, but I imagine that's a pain to do.
<RetroMan> whats a better way?  add the repository to apt-get?
<Tm_T> RetroMan: yup
<Tm_T> RetroMan: topic ;)
<Tm_T> I think it's all there
<RetroMan> and then I can just run apt-get update ?
<gdh> mrmanic: I understand they need to seek randomly, but that should be no problem... unless internally these apps are doing 'traditional' file access and not using "file:/"
<Tm_T> and apt-get upgrade
<RetroMan> sweet
<mrmanic> gdh: nm, noatun can handle it fully apparently without copying it local
<gdh> noatun is the GNOME one?
<philipacamaniac> no
<nmorse> amaroK does too, according to #kde
<nmorse> Noatun is a KDE player
<nmorse> older than most too, and plays video
<nmorse> I remember when KDE 3.0 was brand spanking new
<gdh> Oh right, all these half-baked apps :)
<philipacamaniac> Basically an advanced XMMS for KDE
<nmorse> Kaboodle's there too
* ztonzy pokes amu 
<mrmanic> noatun is actually a pretty nice low-tech player, IMO
* Tm_T pokes ztonzy 
<mrmanic> it's on par with winamp 2, IMO
<ztonzy> Tm_T, you named amu ;) ??
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> I just thought it as fun ;--P
<nmorse> Except Noatun plays video too, without plugins
<gdh> noatun requires arts?
<philipacamaniac> yes
<nmorse> It's really not necessary anymore, though, with Kaffeine and amaroK taking both of those functions in a much better way
<philipacamaniac> nmorse: I agree
<amu> ztonzy: soon :) 
<gdh> ahhh.. noatun looks like a music player, not a 'media environment' :)
<mrmanic> gdh: that's what i like about it.
<mrmanic> gdh: it's not in your face, it doesn't have feature bloat, it just plays my music.
<ztonzy> amu, soon ??
<RetroMan> agh!  I keep getting an "unmet dependencies" error, and every time I try to resolve it, I get an error
<gdh> mrmanic: And, true enough it plays via smb://
<mrmanic> gdh: It used to have trouble with it...they must have fixed that.
<mrmanic> this is great
<amu> ztonzy: ...i'm back
<gdh> however, it does seem to copy every file I play to my homedir.
<mrmanic> hmm
<ztonzy> amu, ok...
<ztonzy> amu, check at bottom:  http://download.blender.org/source/
<mrmanic> gah, so true
<mrmanic> gdh: apparently it does that silently now :\
<mrmanic> gdh: I used to get a popup for that
<mrmanic> :(
<gdh> christ... nothing's ever easy :)
<gdh> Will inevitably end up sticking to beep-media-player and smbfs :) I even have a winamp 1.x skin for it :)
<ztonzy> amu, wait
<ztonzy> amu, a minute or so...
<ztonzy> before...
<ztonzy> amu, okey...go ahead :)
<ztonzy> now there's a md5
<nmorse> What the heck is beep-media-player?
<gdh> nmorse: It's xmms, but gtk2
<gdh> i.e. not quite so horrific
<nmorse> Right, so where's XMMS in KDE's QT stuff?
<gdh> other than that, it's identical. uses the same plugin format, too.
<nmorse> Noatun really doesn't cut it and amaroK gets on my nerves with its very different way of doing things
<gdh> I think many of us are just ingrained with winamp's way.
<philipacamaniac> I'm addicted to iTunes, so amaroK is like my nicotine patch
<mrmanic> itunes works ok with codeweavers wine.
<mrmanic> not great
<mrmanic> but ok
* psn prefers juk... less look and more feel
<nmorse> Exactly, psn
<philipacamaniac> *grumble grumble... maybe I'll go take a look at JuK
<RetroMan> amarok all the way :)
<nmorse> I just tried amaroK again, for the maybe tenth time since its earliest releases
<nmorse> and I still can't stand drag-and-drop playlists
<gdh> nmorse: yis :) 
<RetroMan> you can save the playlist
<gdh> At a quick glance, JuK would be fine for me if it used KIOslaves
<nmorse> Anyone know of a good theme package for bmp?
<RetroMan> is that the complaint..?
<gdh> and didn't require a 'collection' :)
<nmorse> No, if it couldn't save playlists it wouldn't be a music player
<nmorse> Oh, but the collection is just neat
<NTolerance> does anyone here use the kmix keyboard shortcuts?
<nmorse> It gives you a meta-package of all your playlists
<nmorse> Then, when you want to make a new one, you just highlight and right-click the songs in your collection you want in the playlist and click 'Make New Playlist'
<nmorse> It's just too easy to use
<gdh> I have an alphabetically organised mp3 dir - I already know where my stuff is :) I should have to spend hours crafting proper id3 tags + pls lists just so it appears properly in one music player :/
<gdh> I *shouldn't* have...
<RetroMan> Im getting an error trying to upgrade my kdelibs - apparently it cant be overwritten
<philipacamaniac> id3 tags (read ALL metatags) are designed to make your data/music/video/blah be organized properly in any program
<nmorse> You mean your MP3's don't have ID3 tags?
<nmorse> Maybe CDDB is for you
<philipacamaniac> nmorse: lol
<RetroMan> apt-get is giving me this error: "/var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary1_all.deb 
<RetroMan> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<gdh> feh :) I have an.. organic collection :)
<nmorse> gdh: are there any packages in Ubuntu that have beep-media-player themes?
<nmorse> as in theme packages'
<gdh> none of this new-wave bloody itunes nonsense
<insanekane> ok cya all later
<insanekane> ciao
<nmorse> I really don't like iTunes
<gdh> nmorse: Any of the xmms ones will work. I'm using an xmms 'winamp' skin for bmp
<nmorse> Right, I'm coming up with a distinct lack of XMMS theme packages in my apt-cache searches
<nmorse> And both universe and multiverse are enabled
<philipacamaniac> you may not like itunes, but I have a real addiction problem, ok?
<gdh> hm, maybe there aren't any - I just found some on teh intarwab...
<nmorse> philipacamaniac: you should go to a support group for that
<nmorse> I'm sending my family there
<gdh> nmorse: I guess if you let one theme package in, suddenly you get flooded by every crap artist who thinks they're something wanting to be included too...
<ztonzy> amu, got it ?
<philipacamaniac> iTA
<nmorse> You just make on theme package
<nmorse> With say, 50 themes in it
<philipacamaniac> iTunes Anonymous
<nmorse> That's how Gentoo does it
<philipacamaniac> or more simplistically, iAnonymous
<nmorse> philipacamaniac: no, I send them to iTMS iAnonymous
<philipacamaniac> oh yeah, that too!
<nmorse> Buying music is like buying crack
<philipacamaniac> $0.99 can add up
<nmorse> Heh, looks like there is an xmms themes package
<nmorse> called xmms-skins for some inane reason
<gdh> who'd have thought? :)
<gdh> hmm, right click.. options ...skin browser :)
<gdh> nomenclature++
<gdh> still, respect goes to fluxbox for re-inventing the 'dock' as the 'slit' :)
<nmorse> not that it matters, since xmms-skins doesn't have any really good skins
<nmorse> The alien and the Linux Power skins are left out
<kay> hey, konversaion is back on Breezy
<kay> +t
<gdh> nmorse: I can believe that. I don't really care for such things, but the default Debian one was ghastly
<nmorse> I actually like bmp's default Debian one
<nmorse> Much better than XMMS' default
<gdh> Ain't choice great? :)
<nmorse> or the ones in that xmms-skins package
<Firetech> anyone running kde 3.4.1 and having problems with juk
<F_for_Fragging> when I tried to update certain kde packages, for example kmail, to 3.4.1 by using the kubuntu.org repo, kynaptic wanted to delete kde-core kde-devel and kdelibs, more people having this problem?
<philipacamaniac> I didn't have that problem
<philipacamaniac> Firetech: I'm waiting for a download to finish, then I can restart X and try out JuK
<Firetech> JuK just crashes when changing son some times, no reero or anything
<Firetech> when using both aKode and aRts
<Firetech> it behaves like amarok did with arts when I tried it last
<Firetech> reero= error
<philipacamaniac> I use amarok with arts (for crossfading)
<Firetech> it suddenly started crashing on me.
<philipacamaniac> hmm
<claude> hi all
<claude> is kaffeine run under gnome ?
<nmorse> no Kaffeine is definitely a KDE program
<nmorse> It runs in GNOME though
<nmorse> Like all good KDE programs
<claude> i run it in ubuntu but cant play sound
<nmorse> Can you play sound from any other program?
<nmorse> Time to restart KDE to try out 3.4.1
<claude> yes all apps works well under alsa
<claude> oh i m under xfce and it works
<claude> i have no engine available under gnome strange...
<Firetech> philipacamaniac: It might be my arts config
<philipacamaniac> Firetech: possibly
<claude> it seems to be related to the kaffeine_part
<Firetech> disabled network sound and changed a setting I think I changed before to "auto
<Firetech> " again, and now amarok seems to work...
<mrmanic> ok
<mrmanic> kaffeine is a much nicer video player than noatun
<mrmanic> the sound sync on noatun is TERRIBLE
<Firetech> I want akode support for amarok...
<Tm_T> Firetech: #amarok
<nmorse> Oh, lovely, I've just noticed that pykde requires a python version less than 2.4
<nmorse> Ubuntu has 2.4.1
<Tm_T> nmorse: install python2.4-kde3
<Tm_T> nmorse: http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<\sh> nmorse: not right
<\sh> nmorse: in ubuntu hoary there r two versions of it...
<philipacamaniac> Firetech: KDE 3.4.1, yes JuK is buggy
<Firetech> damn.
<philipacamaniac> it crashed and did all sorts of silly things
<philipacamaniac> good thing I use amaroK
<Firetech> I just had gotten to like it...
<philipacamaniac> bummer
<Firetech> amaroK doesn't want me...
<philipacamaniac> noatun maybe?
<nmorse> I wonder why eric3 doesn't work on hoary
<\sh> nmorse: 1. eric3 is b0rked
<Firetech> aRts is just plain sucky (in the end it crashed all the time...), Xine makes funny (not funny) noices and GStreamer sucks a lot of CPU.
<\sh> nmorse: 2. python-qt3 is b0rked a bit
<nmorse> Right, and what maintainer left them that way?
<nmorse> Surely hoary-updates could have fixed versions?
<\sh> nmorse: well...this is normally "against the policy" cause it's not really a security issue
<nmorse> No, I don't mean put it in security updates, but hoary-updates is for updating packages, correct?
<nmorse> And eric3 isn't in main
<\sh> but python-qt is
<\sh> and this must be updated as well
<nmorse> Why is python-qt in main?
<\sh> this is the question...we're discussing it and we'll try to put it into main
<\sh> s/main/universe/
* amu is uploading a liveCD update hoary with 3.4.1, do we have some testers ? 
<nmorse> Right, so until that happens they won't update a main package to fix a universe package
<\sh> nmorse: yepp
* Firetech downgraded JuK and kdemultimedia, to see if it's Juk's fault or if it's the evil aRts...
<Firetech> It's the evil arts/akode
<Firetech> trying with gstreamer
<mrmanic> there's an issue with the knemo package vs the knetworkconf package in kubuntu
<KaiL_> not jet fixed?
<philipacamaniac> it was fixed days ago, if you use the kubuntu.org repo
<philipacamaniac> knetworkconf was fixed upstream (they removed the shared icon)
<mrmanic> hrm
<mrmanic> sec
<KaiL_> afaik only moved to another place?
<nmorse> Hmm, after all that trouble to supposedly fix my Trash icon, it still doesn't show up
<philipacamaniac> yeah... (at least, the bug I opened on bugzilla was marked fixed and closed)
<nmorse> there we go, fixed it
<nmorse> and the stupid loading bar stuff doesn't show up when it's not an applet
<nmorse> Much better
<mrmanic> philipacamaniac: I use this: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary for most stuff, and the kubuntu.org repository mentioned in the topic for kde 3.4.1
<mrmanic> philipacamaniac: and it doesn't seem to be fixed for me.
<philipacamaniac> Yeah, you also need deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main
<mrmanic> should I replace the ubuntu repository or just append the kubuntu.org one?
<philipacamaniac> append
<mrmanic> k
<mrmanic> thanks
<nmorse> I tend to append to many repos
<philipacamaniac> Kubuntu archive only has certain specific updates
<nmorse> My sources.list looks like sendmail.cf now
<philipacamaniac> lol
<philipacamaniac> Just don't leave backports and marillat enabled permanently
<nmorse> Of course they're enabled permanently
<nmorse> I need some risk in my debian-based life
<philipacamaniac> I see...
<mrmanic> why not leave them enabled permanently?
<philipacamaniac> You could *possibly* break things
<nmorse> It's like using Knoppix, you only do it to see how screwed up apt can get (and for that good old dependency hell I sometimes wax nostalgic over)
<philipacamaniac> It is generally recommended to enable an extra repo only to get what you need
<nmorse> You ever try to convert knoppix to debian unstable?
<mrmanic> convert?
<uniq> apt pinning is great.
<Firetech> nmorse: knoppix is more debian than ubuntu
<nmorse> That's apt-pinning and dpkg -* like you've never seen
<mrmanic> I thought it was just a slow ooze
<philipacamaniac> However, you can consider the kubuntu.org repo as official.
<philipacamaniac> nmorse: sick
<uniq> semi-official.
<uniq> :)
<nmorse> I once actually converted a Linspire install to Debian unstable for kicks
<philipacamaniac> uniq: indeed
<nmorse> Nothing like Linspire with dselect
<mrmanic> philipacamaniac: thanks so much for your help.  that fixed it.
<philipacamaniac> uniq: I give it my own personal stamp of approval
<philipacamaniac> mrmanic: no prob
<philipacamaniac> :)
<uniq> philipacamaniac: well, it's made by the same people.
<philipacamaniac> exactly, but not within the Canonical realm
<mrmanic> I think maybe udev is messing with my network device names.
<mrmanic> both my wired ethernet and my wireless come up as eth0 now
<mrmanic> :\
<philipacamaniac> Kubuntu has got the idea: release important updates when they become available
<philipacamaniac> screw release cycles
<philipacamaniac> j/k
<philipacamaniac> but sorta not really
<mrmanic> I liked running debian unstable for that reason.
<mrmanic> That generally updates would be pretty quick to hit.
<philipacamaniac> mrmanic: that's no good
<_tomas_> al descomprimir con unrar todos los archivos me sacan error.. alguna solucin ?
<philipacamaniac> (the udev problem)
<mrmanic> I think once I really grok udev I'll be a happier man
<philipacamaniac> gotta go, I'll see y'all later
#kubuntu 2005-06-08
<mrmanic> _tomas_: what is the error?
<amu> if ztonzy comes back his new blender.deb is ready for testing 
<_tomas_> Error al intentar abrir el archivo
<Curalton> _tomas_: #kubuntu.es or so?
<Curalton> or... maybe apt-get install unrar
<xxenon> alt-tab not working in breezy...known problem ?
<Curalton> breezy is debian/sid extreme edition atm :)
<_tomas_> XDD i'm alone in kubuntu.es
<mrmanic> _tomas_: es un archivo rar?
<_tomas_> sip, un rar
<_tomas_> he provado con tres
<_tomas_> y todos el mismo error
<_tomas_> ya he hecho el apt-get install unrar
<_tomas_> y sin problema
<_tomas_> per no descomprime
<dabugas> has anyone installed kde from a kubuntu cd on top of ubuntu?
<amu> yep
<dabugas> i have a problem with the gnupg authorization
<dabugas> E: Sub-process gpgv returned an error code (2)
<dabugas> W: Signature verification failed for: /media/cdrom0/dists/hoary/Release.gpg
<mrmanic> _tomas_: el rar es completa?
<dabugas> (sorry for the minor flood)
<amu> pls english or i start with german :) 
<mrmanic> fine with me.  my spanish is terrible anyway
<dabugas> amu: help, pleeease :)
<mrmanic> _tomas_: your rar file may be corrupt
* dabugas is desperate
<amu> dabugas: you use hoary? 
<nmorse> While we're speaking in foreign languages, avez-vous compris?
<dabugas> well, warty somehwat upgraded to hoary
<dabugas> i've updated the apt-get, dpkg, etc & from what i understand the authorization procedures have changed
<amu> dabugas: and it's a full upgraded hoary? 
<dabugas> nope
<dabugas> partly
<dabugas> just the programs i use regularly & their dependencies
<amu> dabugas: that's it, apt 0.6 has such features and it sounds for me that you mixed the things
<dabugas> apparently this guy ( http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/MD5SUMS.gpg ) has the same problem as me. he solved it but doesn't sufficiently explain
<dabugas> any ideas for a solution?
<amu> which apt version you running? 
<dabugas> apt 0.6.35 
<dabugas> i got the url wrong before: it's THIS guy --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26529
<amu> can you run once: apt-get -o Debug::pkgAcquire::Auth=yes update
<amu> forums :) who cares about forums :)
<dabugas> yeah
<dabugas> seems to run ok
<amu> you CD is in ? jusr run next test with apt-get -o Debug::pkgAcquire::Auth=yes upgrade
<amu> s/jusr/just
<dabugas> it's doing a lot of stuff
<amu> sounds good 
<dabugas> if this works i'll kiss you
<dabugas> in a manly way, of course
<amu> you run a proxy ? 
<amu> hehe
<dabugas> heh. no.
<dabugas> ok, the apt-get command ended with me needing to download 348MB which i can't on 33.6 modem
<dabugas> i closed that and ran synaptic to add the cdrom (too bored to use apt-cdrom)
<amu> than insert you cd, run a apt-cdrom add and rerun the commands 
<amu> loks like while upgrading from warty ( there was no auth this time ) your upgrade fails in some cases
<dabugas> can i flood 8 lines or so here or shall i paste them in priv?
<amu> better private
<amu> ... and since hoary we use apt & auth ...
<Tm_T> noooo!!
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> I hate this
<Tm_T> I lost my modified icons in upgrade
<psn> Tm_T: put them in thier own theme next time
<dabugas> amu: any ideas?
<amu> ..continue in private
<Tm_T> psn: own iconset, yes, next time =)
<Tm_T> hmh, now I just need to find a way to get my modified icons back
<Firetech> Tm_T: there is no way.
<Tm_T> Firetech: there is, IF there's backup
<Tm_T> I'm not sure
<Tm_T> or I do them again
<Tm_T> \o/
<Tm_T> I got backup :p
<Firetech> I always do my modifications to linux in other folders, and if I have to overwrite files, I mostly symlink...
<Firetech> someone want's a sauna? My CPU is heating up... 61 degrees Celcius :)
<Firetech> *Celsius
<sirukin> cook some grill cheese with that sucker
<sirukin> must be a p4
<nate__> p4 pwns all
<nate__> except everything amd
<Firetech> P4 Celeron
<nate__> ooooh, the pimp processor
<Firetech> compiling amarok
<nate__> celeron
<pointwood> anyone know how to switch between tabs in Konsole?
<nate__> pointwood, click the tab
<Firetech> nate__:  no bullying, I had to get a new CPU that wasn't prescott... the only one I found was a Celeron
<pointwood> with a keyboard shortcut :)
<Firetech> pointwood: shift + arrow keys
<pointwood> sorry for not being specific enough
<nate__> Firetech, I think intel chips are funny, i own all intel, wish i had amd
<nate__> pointwood, hehehe, i thought i'd be a smart-alec :)
<pointwood> thx, not sure why that didn't quite work just before, must have been something with focus :)
<Firetech> I'm saving to buy an Acer Ferrari later.
<pointwood> nate__: bastard! :p
<nate__> Firetech, oooh, smokin, how is the lcd on that?
<Firetech> I don't know
<Firetech> but the computer specs are hot.
<Firetech> AMD 64 etc.
<nate__> oh, that'd be critical for me.  Powerful laptops are junk without a great lcd
<taomaster69> hey- i'm to this o/s and i need to know how to install amsn
<nate__> ghosting gives the same effect as poor hardware
<KaiL_> nate__: at least the resolution is more than ok
<nate__> the refresh rate is what you wanna look at :)
<Firetech> I think the LCD is quite good for that price
<Firetech> www.acer.com
<nate__> KaiL_, true, but i'd buy that laptop for gaming, and in gaming the refresh rate of the lcd is critical
<nate__> I own an Acer Travelmate 803Lci
<Firetech> I have a Travelmate 4501LCi behind me.
<KaiL_> nate__: gaming on laptops? bad idea
<Firetech> But that one belongs to my mother
<Firetech> KaiL_: there are gaming laptops
<nate__> KaiL_, I wouldn't buy it if not for gaming, but gaming laptops are great if you have a great lcd to play on, then its just like playin on a CRT.
<Firetech> a friend of mine bought a laptop specifically designed for gaming...
<nate__> yeah, great for LAN parties, i hear
<nate__> www.voodoopc.com
<nate__> they have great hardware
<KaiL_> the technical data of that Acer laptop looks good, but this Ferrari-design is nothing for me
<nate__> and a nice website too :)
<Jeezis> how would i get pictures from a digital camera i have hooked up via us?
<Jeezis> *usb
<nate__> http://www.voodoopc.com/sellpage.aspx?productID=1069
<nate__> check that one out
<aseigo> they are in Calgary, where i live
<aseigo> the owner is a dink, but a good businessman
<Firetech> I think he bought a voodoopc...
* aseigo knew them when they were pretty much a local only biz.
<dabugas> anyone in for a flame while i'm waiting for kubutu-desktop to install?
<KaiL_> nate__: *brrrr*, this color...
<Firetech> my friend that is.
<Firetech> not sure though
<aseigo> dabugas: your momma's so ugly that when they turn down the lights in the theatre everyone claps ... how's that?
<aseigo> dabugas: or was that not what you had in mind? ;)
<dabugas> aseigo: i was hopping for something more along the lines "i remember when didn't have disks. just tapes. i remember the amstrad you fool. ahahahahahahahahah!" that sort of thing
<nate__> KaiL_, what about the color?  You can choose em, you know
<KaiL_> I only looked at the image
<Firetech> nate__: All Acer Ferrari models (3000-3400) has a 15.0" SXGA+ TFT LCD
<nate__> KaiL_, click on the colors, it might be on the next page
<nate__> $5749.30 would be the price of what i'd like in the laptop
<nate__> Firetech, 17" WSXGA+ 1680X1050
<KaiL_> wow
<nate__> on the voodoopc envy
<nate__> 717
<Firetech> 15" is ok for me
<nate__> makes the ferrari look like a noob
<Firetech> a 17" laptop is too big to carry around...
<nate__> ;P
<Firetech> I have 17" at my WS.
<nate__> yeah, its pretty big, but way smaller than a complete desktop system
<nate__> Firetech, its widescreen 17" though, on the voodoopc one
<Firetech> WSXGA = Widescreen?
<nate__> I believe so, yes
<nate__> let me google :)
<nate__> Short for Wide SXGA, WSXGA is a resolution  that supports  1600 by 900 pixels  or 1600 by 1024 pixels.
<dabugas> the kubuntu-desktop metapackage is removing some of the openoffice stuff
<dabugas> should i worry horribly?
<nate__> the voodoo puts the smack down, i'm definitely a fan of them :)
<Firetech> time for me to go to bed...  the time is 12:45 AM, and I'll be picked up from my home at 9:45 AM tomorrow morning...
<nate__> Firetech, g'nite euro :)
<Firetech> Swede, to be more specific
<nate__> I saw Star Wars III last night
* Firetech likes KDE 3.4.1 and amaroK 1.2.4 with aKode support :)
<Firetech> amaroK is "manually" compiled
<nate__> Firetech, ahhh. whatever, you're all a bunch of weirdo's, only americans are normal, and by americans i mean the arrogant self-centered view that the US is the only country in america
<Firetech> I can't say anything about that, Sweden is neutral :P
<nate__> lol
<nate__> go hide in your mountains, swede-boy :)
<Firetech> just kidding, I can say whatever I want.
<Firetech> I'm from southern sweden, It's totally flat here
<nate__> a likely story
<nate__> go yodel or something ;P
<Firetech> too many americans mix up Sweden and Swizerland...
<Firetech> both are neutral though...
<nate__> meh, thats what i was thinkin
<dabugas> update done; i'm restarting. if i don't show up again it either didn't work. or i fell asleep.
<dabugas> g'night
<Firetech> and both are pronounced Swi...
<nate__> later
<nate__> Firetech, see, thats my problem, you guys should change your name so i don't get as confused
<nate__> Firetech, all the world should bow to the Americans' (Self-centered view) will
<Firetech> Sweden lies between Norway (OIL!), Finland (Nobody can understand their language) and Denmark.
<nate__> ouch, that sucks
<uniq> america, foreign country 1, foreign country 2, foreign country 3 :)
<Firetech> nah, all three are ok
<Firetech> norwegians are most easy to understand :P
* uniq is from norway.
<nate__> no they aren't!  bow to my will!
<uniq> and i get visitors from sweden tomorrow.
<Firetech> uniq: we want the union back ;)
<Firetech> no we don't.
<uniq> actually they are military too :)
<NTolerance> sweet, KDE 3.4.1 somehow makes the GAIM systray icon transparent
<nate__> NTolerance, so does xfce
<Firetech> NTolerance: why don't use kopete in KDE?
<nate__> *cough kopete sucks cough*
<nate__> bow to my will!
<nate__> sorry, i'm tired and moronic today
<NTolerance> i don't use xfce
<crimsun> konver*!@ is pretty awful, too. Long live btlbee and irssi!
<NTolerance> i have heard bad things about kopete and already had a gaim config, so that's what i use
<nate__> NTolerance, you should try xfce, its pretty nice, very configurable
<NTolerance> i'm addicted to baghira for KDE
<nate__> ahhh, i see
<nate__> never tried baghira, what are its' features?
<sander__> Konversation is nice. If only the inline spellchecker would stay on by default.
<sander__> Anyone tried the 3.4.1 debs yet? Any breakage?
<nate__> sander__, konversation was my irc prog of choice until it started making xfce freak out
* Firetech cuts off the transatlantic cables 8D
<Firetech> nate is too self-centered.
<nate__> nooooo!!!! not my umbilical cord!
<psn> nate__: hmm in what way does it make xfce freak out?
<nate__> Firetech, sure am!  I'm american! bow to my WILL!!!!!
<NTolerance> nate__: it's a Mac OSX theme for KDE, looks very nice...very configurable, has some nice mouseover highlighting that other themes don't have
<nate__> psn, it makes my background disappear and i can no longer use the right click menu on the desktop.
<NTolerance> sander__: i am running 3.4.1, no problems so far
* Firetech bows to his own will
<Firetech> wile writing a will
<Firetech> *while
<sander__> nate__: Bummer.
<Firetech> and talking to Will.
<nate__> sander__, exactly, konversation rules, too bad it won't work with xfce, which i'm addicted to
<Firetech> the only problem I got with 3.4.1 is that JuK broke.
<Firetech> I'm using amaroK again  instead.
<NTolerance> i like konversation
<nate__> luuuuuke, uuussseeee the fooooorrrrccceee
<Firetech> gnite world.
<psn> nate__: ah sounds like the desktop crashes... can't come up with a reason though, it doesn't do anything special with the desktop
<Firetech> I like KVIrc
<Firetech> it even works in gnome :)
<sander__> Konversation weened me off my last GTK app. Not that I have anything against them or anything. :)
<nate__> psn, yeah, i had no idea either, so i stopped using it, xchat works ok, just its systray plugin works very poorly
<nate__> Firetech, gnite swedish mountain yodeler who bows to my will!
<Firetech> sweden != switzerland
<nate__> Firetech, yodeleyhihoo!?
<psn> nate__: I might take a look sometime if I feel like installing xfce
<nate__> psn, xfce is very configurable, i definitely like it.  Give it a shot, worst case scenario you just uninstall it :)
<psn> nate__: well I'm a kde devel :)
<Firetech> but, as long as you americans think that, noone will attack sweden, too many americans has got secret money in strange swizz banks.
<nate__> psn, consider yourself excluded :) lol
<Firetech> psn: if you try xfce you might become a xfce devel instead? :P
<nate__> Firetech, yodel? yodelayhihoo? ahhhh, yodel yodel!
* Firetech barks
<nate__> Firetech, do you wear leiderhosen?
<Firetech> no
<psn> Firetech: not likely /me and  gtk doesn't agree
<Firetech> I wear normal pants.
<nate__> Firetech, awww, you just ruined my mental image
<nate__> Firetech, a guy typing on irc while yodeling and wearing clogs with leiderhosen
* Firetech barks, yawns, and goes to bed.
<Firetech> not really...
<nate__> do all the swede's wear clogs?
<Firetech> Firetech, a typical Swedish computer nerd.
<nate__> Firetech, oh, so you DO wear clogs, ok
<nate__> lol, sorry, i think this is soooo funny :)
<psn> Firetech: well then I'm atypical
<Firetech> no swedes wear it, an mostly noone in swizerland either.
<nate__> psn, you wear leiderhosen?
<psn> nate__: clogs now and then... well the modern version of them at least
<NTolerance> does anyone here use the keyboard shortcuts for kmix?
<Firetech> drain bamaged. can't think of any funny american prejudices...
<nate__> psn, i'm glad you can admit it.  admitting is the first step to recovery
<nate__> Firetech, we all carry guns
<psn> nate__: I use them at work... which isn't all that uncommon
<NTolerance> guns are expensive :(
<nate__> psn, would you jump off a bridge if everyone else at work did?
<nate__> NTolerance, we shoot people for them, its cheaper that way
<Firetech> I saw an episode of Extreme Makeover Home edition some weeks ago... Some guy had been shot on the street, then the shooter had come forward to him and said: "Oh, sorry, you were the wrong guy. Can I help you in any way?"
<Firetech> that's just plain sick.
<nate__> thats the american way!  well, at least the texans
<psn> nate__: no but wearing them is mandatory....
<Firetech> this was in the slum of LA I think.
<nate__> psn, its a sad day for the swedes......
<nate__> Firetech, must have been a traveling texans.  they're like cockroaches, scattering from place to place
<Firetech> psn: are you from swizerland?
<psn> Firetech: nope sweden
<Firetech> wearing clogs?
<psn> Firetech: I said the modern version of them
<Firetech> nate__: I can tell you that psn isn't very typical.
<Firetech> you meanm like... a belt?
<psn> Firetech: i don't work in IT so probably not in this channel
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:amu] : http://www.kubuntu.org/~amu/kubuntu-5.04.1-i386-live.iso | KDE 3.4.1: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | breezy broken for g++ and dbus fun
<Firetech> psn: where in Sweden do you live?
<nate__> psn, you devel for kde but don't work in IT?  what is sweden coming to!?!?!
<psn> Firetech: Kumla
<Firetech> psn: the prison or the city? ;)
<psn> Firetech: outside the walls :)
<Firetech> aww.
<amu> please test the new hoary liveCD with kde 3.4.1 
<Firetech> I'm from a village outside Lund.
<kpanic> hey guys, do you know if there is qtparted in kubuntu live powerpc?
<amu> kpanic: no, it isnt 
<philipacamaniac> I've successfully upgraded to KDE 3.4.1 (on my home computer) via the cdrom I made earlier.
<Firetech> amu: /me is loading the damned CD, then :P
<amu> philipacamaniac: cool
<kpanic> amu, k :( it could be a great add if one wants to maintain his macosx
<Firetech> goodnight world of linux.
<Firetech> and the rest of it too.
<amu> Firetech: thx would be fine, for me it works, before annouceing to to everywhere i need min. a sec. test :)
<philipacamaniac> amu: I can download the livecd as early as tomorrow and test it
<amu> kpanic: there are some plans for it for the next release
<nate__> amu, run and hide!  we have 2, COUNT IT! 2 SWEDES IN HERE!!!!
<nate__> dontpanic
<nate__> Don't Panic
<Firetech> amu: I wont tet it before tomorrow.
<amu> philipacamaniac: that would be great, thanks a lot  
<Firetech> run and hit, ONE nate__ in here!
<Firetech> *hide
<amu> nate__: sorry i cant find the point :) 
<Firetech> I'm too tired to chat.
<nate__> lol
<nate__> or run and hit
<kpanic> amu, cool. very good. thanks and keep up the good work. ok, I'll take another path, I want to use GNU/Linux :)
<kpanic> bye people
<kpanic> nite
<nate__> thats fine too :)
<Firetech> good night, for the fifty eleventh time.
<amu> n8 Firetech 
<nate__> i'm tired
<nate__> i'm gonna go lay down
<_pedro> hi @ll out there
<_pedro> you are very quiet
<Tm_T> yup
<_pedro> somebody from spain?
<peterj> hiya
<peterj> anyone here could help me with probably a silly problem i got
<peterj> as far as i could understand from the documentation i should be able to run kynaptic as im the first and only user on this system except root but i am not, since i'm not in the sudoers group
<Tm_T> eeh?
<Tm_T> peterj: as default, all are in sudoers list
<Tm_T> I mean all
<mrmanic> I got rid of that rootless thing.  I like having root.
<crimsun> you had root all along
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> it's just "hidden"
<Tm_T> "sudo passwd root" help ;p
<mrmanic> crimsun: I know, but people call it rootless cause you can't log in as root or whatever.
<crimsun> mrmanic: they like the warm 'n fuzzies
<othernoob> mrmanic: doesnt sudo -i log you in as root ?
<mrmanic> crimsun: I don't know what you mean by that, but whatever it is it makes me feel kind of uncomfortable.
<mrmanic> othernoob: I have no idea.  I never tried it.
<othernoob> then go ahead and try it ;)
<othernoob> cause it says root after you entered the password..
<mrmanic> :)
<mrmanic> thanks othernoob 
<othernoob> yw
<mrmanic> apparently I'm the otherothernoob
<mrmanic> :\
<mrmanic> I'm some kind of noob anyway
<crimsun> mrmanic: it means "some people like to play semantic games"
<othernoob> othernoob= utternoob ;)
<mrmanic> crimsun: ten four good buddy
<othernoob> crimsun: what do you mean by semantic games ?
<crimsun> othernoob: playing word games
<crimsun> (but not just word games, games with meanings, too)
<othernoob> heh, i know what semantic means.. but i meant ..could you give me an example ;)
<crimsun> othernoob: init 2 and init 3, for instance
<othernoob> heh i see
<Furic> im updating kde via the kde mirrors for kubuntu, theres no probs there right?
<nldk> Furic > I had to uninstall kdm before upgrading. Afterwards I installed it again. Otherwise all went smoothly
<nldk> The new kde solved some nasty konqueror and kuser crashes on my systems
<Furic> ooh
<Furic> does kopetes msn upport work too?
<nldk> yep
<Furic> now, is that a good thing or a bad thing, im not totally sure
<nldk> i guess it's ok that kopete supports msn??
<Tm_T> Furic: why not to use kubuntu repos?
<Furic> Tm_T does kubuntu have an aussie mirror?
<Tm_T> Furic: does it have to?
<Tm_T> and I think yes
<Furic> hmm... oh well the upgrade has started now
<Tm_T> :p
<nldk> how do I add apt repository gpg keys to my system?
<crimsun> to which user?
<Tm_T> hmm, there's something in wiki?
<nldk> root?
<reagleBRKLN> anyone know if the 3.4.1 kubuntu debs have the kpilot patch applied?
<nldk> when I add a none-official repository apt keeps bugging me about unsigned packages
<reagleBRKLN> having it eat my memos sounds a little scary
<Tm_T> nldk: yes, there was something in wiki about it
<nldk> gotta link
<othernoob> nldk: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#h2add  step 7 ? 
<nldk> great - thanks!
<othernoob> yw
<VaderDarth> hi
<VaderDarth> what is kubuntu pls
<VaderDarth> is it different from ubuntu?
<othernoob> kubuntu uses kde as window system
<othernoob> ubuntu uses gnome
<nldk> kubuntu uses kde instead of gnome
<othernoob> thats it
<VaderDarth> so is the same apps etc
<othernoob> not quite..
<nldk> not really
<othernoob> ubuntu uses gnome, thus has the gnome based progs..
<othernoob> and kubuntu uses kde, thus kde progs..
<nldk> check out: www.gnome.org and www.kde.org
<nldk> you'll see the difference
<VaderDarth> which is better
<nldk> kde
<reagleBRKLN> kde!
<nldk> :-)
<VaderDarth> what is K de
<reagleBRKLN> VaderDarth, you know you're asking on the Kubuntu channel, right? try the same ? on #ubuntu
<reagleBRKLN> oh geez, go read the pages
<Tm_T> =)
<mrmanic> is kubuntu going to localize firefox for kde instead of gnome?
<VaderDarth> K for everything?
<Tm_T> Kool ;p
<VaderDarth> what does the K stand for
<VaderDarth> pls
<Tm_T> Kool as far as I know
<Furic> eek
<Tm_T> mrmanic: what you mean?
<nldk> who cares
<Furic> i wasn't so lucky it appears
<VaderDarth> i know d e is for desktop environment
* reagleBRKLN crosses fingers and hopes juk/musicbrainz works in the new debs
<mrmanic> K doesn't stand for anything anymore
<Tm_T> yup
<VaderDarth> ok can i install NFS on kubuntu
<Tm_T> why not?
<mrmanic> Tm_T: I mean currently firefox uses gtk and the gnome file open dialogs etc.
<VaderDarth> I have a FC2 NFS server
<nldk> you can install nearly anything you want
<Tm_T> mrmanic: ah, you mean qt/gtk
<nldk> Furic, what went wrong?
<Furic> error "trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf" when processing kdelibs-data
<VaderDarth> that talks to a solaris server, which talks to a netware server which then talks to 200 win XP machines
<mrmanic> Tm_T: yeah, basically.
<Tm_T> mrmanic: it's not kubuntu's task
<Tm_T> mrmanic: there is qt-firefox project
<VaderDarth> can i run kubuntu at init 3
<nldk> mrmanic, don't use apt-get to install firefox. Download it from the firefox web site and install it
<mrmanic> nldk: that seems like the best option.
<nldk> Furic, dpkg -p knetworkconf and try again
<nldk> mrmanic: works for me
<Tm_T> VaderDarth: sure
<reagleBRKLN> stupid IRC question, when you respond to someone, do you typically type in there name, or click it somewhere... seems like a lot of typing and haven't found such a feature in kvirc
<Furic> nldk: that didn't help at all, it seemed to just make dpkg output some metadata about knetworkconf
<Tm_T> reagleBRKLN: what?
<mrmanic> reagleBRKLN: typing someone's name actually makes it easier to figure out who you're talking to
<mrmanic> reagleBRKLN: generally tab-completion is available on gui clients.
<reagleBRKLN> Tm_T: i wish i could've just clicked your name or something to respond to your message, but I had to type it in
<Tm_T> mrmanic: generally in any irc clients
<mrmanic> reagleBRKLN: so you can type the first 2 or 3 characters and hit tab
<reagleBRKLN> people with long names, including myself, are a pain ;)
<VaderDarth> Tm_T: thanks
<reagleBRKLN> mrmanic: sweet!
<nldk> Furic: what's the data?
<mrmanic> reagleBRKLN: my EPIC config must have been hosed.
<mrmanic> er
<reagleBRKLN> didn't know there was autcomlete
<Tm_T> reagleBRKLN: ... click in irc? what? you use graphical client??!!!
<mrmanic> Tm_T: my EPIC config must have been hosed
<reagleBRKLN> Tm_T: yes, evil, i know
<Tm_T> =)
<Furic> nldk: im in console after the kdm issues, i cant paste it all, even if i could it would need to go in a pastebin
<VaderDarth> can Kubuntu run on a VIA epia
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> why not
<Tm_T> if you can run any linux
<VaderDarth> i plan on buying an m10000
<nldk> Furic: Try sudo apt-get -f install
<reagleBRKLN> ok, time to restart kde for 3.4.1!
<VaderDarth> http://www.mini-itx.com/
<Furic> nldk: also did nothing
<nldk> Furic: and then sudo dpkg -P knetworkconf
<Furic> ooh, caps p
<VaderDarth> will the m1000 work out of the box
<VaderDarth> i mean what hardware do u guys use
<VaderDarth> or anyone tried an epia
<nldk> Furic: Just checking - you use sudo don't you?
<Furic> nldk: im doing this in a root console
<nldk> Furic: OK - just making sure
<Furic> Ahh ha
<Tm_T> VaderDarth: I "build" my own pc
<Furic> all seems well now, time for reboot, thanks nldk and everyone ^_^
<VaderDarth> cool Tm_T, so u think the graphics in the m10000 will work?
<VaderDarth> http://www.mini-itx.com/reviews/nehemiah/
<Tm_T> VaderDarth: sure, afaik
<Furic> woo hoo
<nldk> well, well Furic ?
<Tm_T> VaderDarth: http://www.mini-itx.com/reviews/nehemiah/default.asp?page=7#s14
<Furic> all appears to be working ^_^
<VaderDarth>  think the graphics is  S3. UniChrome 
<Tm_T> VaderDarth: so I think ti works... with little work though =)
<VaderDarth> i reall want a small pc
<nldk> Furic: congrats and welcome to the new kde!
<VaderDarth> like this in my home, like a mac mini!!
<nldk> brb
<reagleBRKLN> hello with 3.4.1! :) lets see, lost my desktop trashcan again, still same old libtunepimp issue, not sure if kpilot will eat memos
<Tm_T> haha
<VaderDarth> Tm_T: me ??
<Tm_T> reagleBRKLN: just disable "hidden" in trashcan
<reagleBRKLN> Tm_T: i did it once, but don't remember how to find that option
<VaderDarth> Tm_T: how much ram will kubuntu need to run
<VaderDarth> also can i get MythTV for Kubuntu
<Tm_T> VaderDarth: hmm, 64 is enough to _run_
<Tm_T> reagleBRKLN: ok, it's easy
<VaderDarth> i mean run apss as well
<VaderDarth> i mean comfortable
<Tm_T> heh, 128
<Tm_T> 256 is smooth
<Tm_T> and my 1G is _enough_
<VaderDarth> so if i buy a 512 stick is it om
<Tm_T> but I still wan't more
<Tm_T> it's great
<reagleBRKLN> Tm_T: i recently went from 512M to 1G and notice *no* difference
<VaderDarth> can i get MythTv
<reagleBRKLN> didn't even need to bother
<Tm_T> VaderDarth: yup
<VaderDarth> where from?
<VaderDarth> i don't want to compile
<Tm_T> reagleBRKLN: ~/Desktop/trash.desktop ... edit that file
<Tm_T> VaderDarth: why not
<VaderDarth> can u get a compiler for via
<VaderDarth> c3
<Tm_T> uhm
<othernoob> what's wrong with compiling ?
<Tm_T> VaderDarth: and mythtv is in repos
<VaderDarth> coll Tm_T
<Tm_T> and many related packages
<VaderDarth> cool
<VaderDarth> so all i need to do is>
<VaderDarth> apt-get MythTv ???
<Tm_T> apt-get install mythtv
<othernoob> sudo apt-get install 
<Tm_T> maybe something more
<Tm_T> aah
<Tm_T> I always forget that people don't use root account
<VaderDarth> will it not do everything on its own>
<othernoob> lol
<othernoob> eh.. vaderdarth.. is typing a command too much ?
<Tm_T> I have separate vdesktop for root Konsole sessions :p
<othernoob> vaderdarth, you can use kynaptic as well
<VaderDarth> no it needs Mysql and stuff
<othernoob> you know...gui..colors..and all ;)
<VaderDarth> what th f** is kynaptic
<VaderDarth> never heard of it
<mrmanic> synaptic modified for kde with bugs thrown in?
<nldk> VaderDarth: kynaptic is a graphical package manager
<nldk> I like synaptic better though
<VaderDarth> ok, but will it set up the MythTv for me
<nldk> VaderDarth: sure
<othernoob> VaderDarth: it will install it
<VaderDarth> is there anyone here who has done that?
<nldk> kpackage is ok too actually
<VaderDarth> can kubuntu play DVDS
<mrmanic> I prefer kpackage
<nldk> kubuntu can do anything you want it too
<VaderDarth> can u play DVDs pls
<othernoob> nldk: it hasnt got me laid yet :/
<nldk> VaderDarth: yes
<nldk> othernoob: lol
<VaderDarth> do u need to download stuff?
<VaderDarth> or is it out of the box
<nldk> VaderDarth: read yhe wiki
<VaderDarth> ok
<alex_> can anyone help? every time i try to switch into administrator mode in kubuntu it doesn't work, it just hangs. also, whenever i try to do anything sudo in konsole, i get the message: "unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname". what should i do? please help! i cant create a root account since i cant use sudo...
<nldk> VaderDarth: E.g. you need to install libdvdcss (http://developers.videolan.org/libdvdcss/)
<VaderDarth> ok
<VaderDarth> thanks all, c u all tmmrw, got to sleep!
<VaderDarth> bye
<alex_> pleeeeaaaaase can anyone help
<nldk> alex_: type "hostname" in a console
<alex_> k
<nldk> whta's the output?
<alex_> ubuntu
<alex_> strange...
<nate__> i ate too much
<nldk> check the contents of /etc/hosts
<nate__> feels like i might explode
<nate__> seriously
<nate__> this is bad
<alex_> there's no ubuntu
<nldk> add ubuntu at the end of the first line that starts with 127.0.0.1
<alex_> ya but i dont have privileges
<nldk> darn - i forgot that
<alex_> ya... it been bugging me for a while...
<alex_> they should include root in installation like all the others....
<nldk> try rebooting and add linux single to the grub parameters
<nldk> "linux single"
<nldk> this should give you a root prompt
<alex_> grub? sorry im new to linux...
<Curalton> alex_: the bootloader
<othernoob> grub= bootmanager
<alex_> ahh
<nldk> alex_: I haven't tried this in kubuntu though - so I don't know if it works...
<alex_> k
<Curalton> alex_: but you have to be quick at the start to get into the grub bootmenu
<alex_> ill try... rebooting...
<Curalton> press "e" to edit the cmdline
<alex_> so how exactly to i "add" it?
<Curalton> when done b to boot iirc
<alex_> a
<Curalton> alex_: so in other words you forgot your user loginpass? :)
<Curalton> nldk: tried in ubuntu or where?
<alex_> no, i just have no root
<Curalton> nldk: because iirc debian single boot method requires rootpass
<Curalton> alex_: ah, but you have your own password still?
<alex_> ya
<alex_> hmm e does nothing...
<nldk> Curalton: his hosts file doesn't include his hostname
<alex_> missed it... now its booting
<Curalton> alex_: ah, then you have admin rights
<alex_> ya
<Curalton> alex_: thats the hole idea behind the sudo thing (mac os x also uses this)
<alex_> ya im dual booting with mac os x
<alex_> im typing this on mac os :)
<Curalton> ohhh, a ppc
<alex_> ya
<Curalton> err, that is yaboot as a bootloader
<Curalton> it doesnt have a bootcmdline
<alex_> thats why it didnt work!
<Curalton> or, not one as grub, youd have to go into openfirmware
<alex_> ahh i know how to do that ;)
<Curalton> alex_: anyhow, if you still have your own login password and this is the first user you added you practically are "root"
<alex_> but i cant even add new users or anything... it just hangs at "loading" with the red border in control center
<Curalton> alex_: remember os x asks for *your* password when changing stuff, not the nonexisting root users?
<alex_> but i cant even sudp
<alex_> *sudo
<alex_> i use that pretty often
<nldk> Curalton: sudo doesn't work because his hostname can not be resolved...
<Curalton> ah, now i get it. hostspecific sudo 
<alex_> i guess
<alex_> so should i enter into open firmware now?
<alex_> or that would be useless
<Curalton> oh dear... something very obscure
<alex_> sorry :\
<Curalton> alex_: hmm, the easier way would probably be to boot from CD
<alex_> okay...
<Curalton> then mount the root partition, chroot into it and set a new pass
<Curalton> insert cd and type "cdboot" (iirc)
<alex_> sure
<alex_> shutting down...
<Curalton> for the details maybe check #ubuntu-ppc
<Curalton> or even #debianppc
<alex_> ahh didnt realise there was such
<alex_> **finds cd**
<Curalton> alex_: /msg Chanselv list *ppc* or so would give you a list of channels
<Curalton> alex_: doh! os x still boots?
<alex_> ya
<nldk> alex_: Still remember to add ubuntu to your /etc/hosts file or else it still won't work
<alex_> okay
<Curalton> get the ext2fs plugin for os x, mount your root partition and set an empty rootpass or maybe fix /etc/hosts
<alex_> ah!
<alex_> ill try that right away
<Curalton> ext2fs.sf.net or something
<Curalton> sec. lemme check
<alex_> **ejects cd and reboots**
<Curalton> heh :)
<alex_> :)
<Curalton> wait a bit and we come up with even more solutions to fix your problem :)
<alex_> haha
<alex_> thanks you guys have already been terrific :)
<Curalton> there http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/
<alex_> cool thanks
<Curalton> i hope you didnt pick something fancy like XFS or so as a root filesystem though :)
<nldk> alex_: I'm pretty sure the hosts thing will solve your problem
<alex_> nldk: me too!
<alex_> Curalton: naa :)
<alex_> glad i didnt
<Curalton> xfs is "cool" for ppc because it also has big endianness as the ppc arch, so the pc is dont nanoseconds faster ;)
<Curalton> is done*
<alex_> wow!
<Curalton> maybe just attoseconds, never tried
<alex_> a few attoseconds!
<alex_> i cant beleive it!
<Curalton> an attoparsec leap forward!
<alex_> haha
<nldk> so alex_ is it working?
<alex_> well just finished downloading...
<alex_> i had to reboot
<alex_> into osx
<alex_> on my old ibook
<alex_> installing...
<Curalton> heh, ibook as well here :)
<Curalton> g3 700mhz
<alex_> 800mgz but close!
<alex_> but im typing this on my g5  8) 
<Curalton> but debian on it
<Curalton> alex_: gna :P
<alex_> ya i was thinking about that
<alex_> hehe
<alex_> aww man i have to reboot again...
<Curalton> to quote the #debianppc topic "Debian on PPC - think of it as a never-ending IQ test."
<alex_> haha
<alex_> booting...
<Curalton> nldk: blast, thats evil indeed, sudoers file doesnt just accept "localhost"
<alex_> hmm its not mounting...
<Curalton> that can wreach havoc on box in difference dhcp environments
<nldk> Curalton: tell me about it...
<Curalton> alex_: goto the system prefs and the ext2 settings, mount them there (iirc)
<alex_> oops hehe...
<Curalton> nldk: ah, but it accepts "ALL"
<alex_> so which one is the root one...
<nldk> que?
<Curalton> nldk: heh, no kubuntu at hand here to see if it puts "hostname" or ALL in this section of sudoers
<alex_> the biggest one i guess
<nldk> yeh
<Curalton> nldk: user ALL= some command is working in /etc/sudoers
<alex_> aww crap it says it needs to be repaired, cant mount
<Curalton> alex_: to be on the safe side maybe also set root pass to zero in /etc/shadow
<Curalton> o.O
<alex_> hmm
<Curalton> alex_: hmm, maybe one more boot up - boot down cyle on kubuntu
<nldk> alex_: do you have live cd?
<alex_> ya both
<nldk> boot on one of them
<Curalton> alex_: then it should fsck the rootfs if needed
<Curalton> yay, 5th method :)
<nldk> all you need to do is changing you /etc/hosts file
<alex_> haha
<alex_> i cant beleive it !! :)
<alex_> reboots again...
<nldk> hehe
<alex_> so the live cd not the install right?
<Curalton> well, good luck then, im off. late here :)
<nldk> here too
<alex_> ah well tanks!
<Curalton> the install CD would just boot a minimal shell
<alex_> okay
<alex_> bye curalton!
<Curalton> you'd have to mount the rootfs on your own etc.
<nldk> I'll stick around - curious to see what happens
<alex_> k thanks!
<alex_> ill hurry up
<Curalton> cyas, nn
<nldk> byebye
<alex_> bye
<nldk> so, how are we doing?
<alex_> well its booting...
<alex_> lots of text ;)
<nldk> that's always something
<alex_> now its detecting hardware and such
<alex_> so basically all i would have to do is add ubuntu to /etc/hosts?
<nldk> yep - add the end of the line that starts with 127.0.0.1 (probably the 1st)
<alex_> wow so much for so little!
<alex_> so what time is where you are?
<Tm_T> 0504
<alex_> am or pm?
<Tm_T> ...
<alex_> i hope pm...
<nldk> 0404 am
<Tm_T> yup
<alex_> are you serious nldk?
<Tm_T> 0505
<Tm_T> alex_: he is, just like me
<alex_> uhh....
<alex_> bit late huh?
<Tm_T> early
<Tm_T> and late
<alex_> ya lol
<nldk> early, late whatever
<alex_> heh
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I should sleep someday soon
<nldk> lack of sleep is the result
<alex_> ya i guess...
<nldk> alex_: did it finish booting?
<alex_> almost...
<Tm_T> haha
<phxguy> can anyone help me with a problem im having getting Acrobat reader to work in kubuntu?
<nldk> because you need to mount you linux partition and stuff
<Tm_T> "did it finish bloating"
<Tm_T> maybe I really should sleep =)
<alex_> hahaha
<alex_> i think so
<Tm_T> naeh
<nldk> don't edit the hosts file on the live cd (you can't actually)
<alex_> ya
<alex_> hahaha
<alex_> im at the splash screen
<nldk> "just checking the walls" (Basil Fawlty)
<alex_> what would happen if i attempt to install gnome on kubuntu or kde on ubuntu?
<nldk> you die
<Tm_T> nothing dangerous
<alex_> ah im finally in!
<alex_> ok
<nldk> nothing really 
<Tm_T> it doesn't matter really
<nldk> you'll probably get an overstuffed system menu 
<alex_> hehe
<nldk> with mixed gnome and kde apps
<alex_> eww i hate clutter
<alex_> how do i get to my hard drive? media? it cant mount it... i feel so stupid...
<nldk> run sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<nldk> I don't know if hda is right htough
<alex_> oh shit
<alex_> my computer fell asleep...
<alex_> no more batteruy
<alex_> *battery
<nldk> buh 
<alex_> :( :(
<nldk> don't you have a powersupply?
<nldk> anyway - now you can feel stupid... :-)
<alex_> yes but now i woke it up and it blabs on that ugly text screen cant find cpu frequency
<alex_> sorry, i dont want to keep you up...
<nldk> don't worry - i'll be here until your gear works
<alex_> are you sure?
<alex_> wow
<alex_> i wish everyone on this planet was like you....
<nldk> some people might say that i need a life
<alex_> lol
<alex_> that is a life
<alex_> and they say the same to me...
<nldk> where are you from actually?
<alex_> los angeles
<alex_> part french, corsican to be exact
<alex_> and you?
<nldk> trs bien!
<alex_> hehe, cool!
<alex_> oui oui
<phxguy> can't anybody help me out here?
<alex_> what do you need?
<nldk> with what?
<alex_> phxguy?
<phxguy> alex_:  Im having a problem getting acrobat reader to work in kubuntu hoary
<nldk> alex_: status?
<alex_> well its in the middle of rebooting
<nldk> phxguy: download it from adobe's home page - don't use apt or something
<phxguy> I installed acrobat reader through synaptic 
<nldk> you can't
<nldk> even though it says so...
<phxguy> i downloaded from the adobe download page and did alien -i 
<phxguy> when i tried to run it is said i didn't have permission
<nldk> download the tar.gz file instead http://ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/7x/7.0/enu/AdbeRdr70_linux_enu.tar.gz
<alex_> its at the splash screen...
<phxguy> if download that file am i gonna have to makefile and junk
<alex_> i dont get it... what are the other 65 people doing on this channel?
<phxguy> usually just taking up space.
<nldk> nope - it's just an install file - no compiling necessary
<phxguy> o ok
<nldk> alex_: having a life...
<alex_> hahaha
<alex_> okay so i typed sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<alex_> now what?
<nldk> type p
<alex_> whoa
<nldk> what's the output?
<phxguy> nldk do i need to use sudo to run the install script?
<alex_> all my partitions
<nldk> phxguy: i don't think so
<alex_> i beleive i must mount my hda3
<nldk> alex_: ok
<nldk> alex_: mkdir /mnt/hda3 and mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/hda3
<alex_> hmm
<Tm_Nuada> I'm triple!
<Tm_Nuada> almost quadrophenia
<alex_> so i type mkdir /mnt/hda3 then mount /dev/hda3 then /mnt/hda3?
<alex_> sorry...
<nldk> mkdir /mnt/hda3
<nldk> mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/hda3
<phxguy> nldk: i ran the install file and then when it was done i typed acroread and it gave me an error
<phxguy> bash: acroread: command not found
<nldk> phxguy: where did you install it?
<alex_> got it
<phxguy> i used the default directory it gave me /usr/local/Adobe/Acrobat7.0
<alex_> so i edited the hosts file but it says i dont have permissions
<nldk> phxguy: cd to this directory and then bin
<nldk> did you use sudo?
<alex_> to save it?
<phxguy> yes i had to so it could create the directory
<nldk> sudo vi /mnt/hda3/etc/hosts
<phxguy> ok im at /usr/......./bin
<alex_> ah
<nldk> phxguy: ls
<RetroMan> has anyone here gotten zeroconf to work in kubuntu?
<phxguy> there is one file in there acroread
<nldk> phxguy: run ./acroread
<alex_> i see 127.0.0.1 localhost in konsole, now how do i edit it?
<nldk> alex_: you use vi?
<phxguy> nldk: ok i did that and it worked that time
<nldk> alex_: ??
<alex_> ya
<alex_> sorry
<phxguy> i assume its not in my path? or something
<alex_> i did vi
<nldk> alex_: type i
<nldk> phxguy: sudo rm /usr/bin/acroread
<alex_> okay it works, thanks
<alex_> now to save?
<nldk> phxguy: sudo ln -s /usr/local/Adobe/Acrobat7.0/bin/acroread /usr/bin
<phxguy> nldk: it says no such file or directory
<nldk> alex_: press escape
<nldk> alex_: then press :
<nldk> alex_: (colon)
<nldk> alex_: then write wq and enter
<nldk> phxguy: type which acroread
<phxguy> ok i created the link
<alex_> thank you!
<nldk> alex_: reboot!
<alex_> yay!
<phxguy> Ah Super!!! It all works now as it should. Thanks for all your help nldk 
<nldk> alex_: remember to remove the cd
<nldk> phxguy: yw
<nldk> brb
<alex_> k
<nldk> back
<alex_> k
<alex_> its booting
<alex_> but now it should work
<alex_> thank you so much nldk!
<nldk> does it work?
<alex_> almost there....
<alex_> oh no...
<nldk> ?
<alex_> doesnt.... work... :( :( :'(
<alex_> i dont get it....
<nldk> ping ubuntu
<alex_> ping: unkown host ubuntu
<nldk> hm
<nldk> i'm lost then
<alex_> sorry
<nldk> me too
<alex_> oh no, you where great
<nldk> try cat /etc/hosts
<alex_> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<alex_> ubuntu
<nldk> is ubuntu on the same line as 127.0.0.1 localhost?
<alex_> no
<nldk> ah...
<alex_> is it supposed to?
<nldk> yep
<alex_> darn it!!!!
<nldk> boot again with your live cd
<nldk> and do the same stuff
<alex_> okay
<alex_> you dont need to stay, im keeping you a lot
<nldk> do you remember what to do?
<alex_> ya
<alex_> and anyway its here
<alex_> i can scroll up incase
<nldk> ok - i'm going to warm up my wife
<alex_> but i really appreciate your help
<alex_> hahah
<alex_> have fun
<alex_> good night
<nldk> you too and good luck
<alex_> thanks
<RetroMan> has anyone here gotten zeroconf to work in kubuntu?
<alex_> yes my sudo works!!
<alex_> thank you nldk! (even though you left)
<cyber23> how do I install with kubuntu
<cyber23> can't get any updates need help.... please
<kakalto> what do you mean?
<cyber23> I want to install my tuner card
<cyber23> ati e-home wonder
<kakalto> do you know what driver it requires?
<cyber23> for windows xp yes, ubuntu no
<cyber23> how do I find out
<cyber23> how do I change my sources.list file
<kakalto> have you seen www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<PaloDeQueso> How do you get the kde file sharing thing working in kubuntu, I tried to configure my shares with the samba util but it didn't work :(
<kakalto> uhh
<kakalto> that reminds me
<kakalto> I'm gonna see if my network is working properly
<kakalto> nope :((
<kakalto> PaloDeQueso, are you still around?
<kakalto> do you still have a problem with samba?
* Jeezis is away: If builders built buildings the way programmers write programs, the first woodpecker to come along would destroy civilization.
* Jeezis is back (gone 00:00:05)
* Jeezis is away: If builders built buildings the way programmers write programs, the first woodpecker to come along would destroy civilization.
<ztonzy> amu, morning :)
<Firetech> Goooood mooooorning Vietnaaam, and the rest of the world... (Not that I am in Vietnam or something...)
<sirukin> shut up.
<Firetech> That movie is pretty good.
<Firetech> sirukin: whats wrong?
<ztonzy> Firetech, hejsan :)
<Firetech> hejhej
<ztonzy> damnit, it rains now
<Firetech> I think it does here too, I haven't got the courage to draw up my cutrains yet ;)
<ztonzy> hehe
<ztonzy> time for morning shower
<ram_einstein> kubuntu is good?
<ram_einstein> I use fedora but I recently installed ubuntu
<ram_einstein> ... heard about kubuntu
<ram_einstein> kde ubuntu
<sirukin> haha
<hussam> Should I get kde 3.4.1? will they be maintained like 3.4.0? 
* kimo is getting 3.4.1 anyway :)
<kimo> guys, I am facing a really wierd problem! I can not run any scripts! gives me "permission denied!"
<hussam> kimo: did you upgrade to kde 3.4.1?
<kimo> hussam: no not yet
<hussam> why is ubuntu's xmms built with gtk1.2 and not 2.6?
<kimo> hussam: coz xmms is a gtk 1 only application. It cant use gtk 2
<kimo> forget xmms, use juk, amarok, kaffiene, xmms is IMHO a thing of the past
<hussam> kimo: dang
<hussam> kimo: i only use kaffeine. it is the best
<Firetech> hussam: beep-media-player is exactly like xmms, but it's using gtk2
<hussam> kimo: but I want to install superkaramba which requires xmms
<kimo> it's more of a video player. For music, juk is very good, or amarok (if it works)
<Firetech> hussam: then install beep-media-player, it can use the "xmms --play" etc. shortcuts
<kimo> ok do it
<Firetech> and is fully compatible.
<kimo> can anyone help with my problem "always getting permission denied" when running any script
<Firetech> kimo: chmod +x [scriptname-here] 
<Firetech> many scripts can be run with "sh [scriptname] " though
<kimo> Firetech: I have chmod 777 script
<Firetech> hmm
<Firetech> do you have a #!/path/yo/parser line first in the file?
<kimo> Firetech: yes
<Firetech> e.g. #!/bin/sh for shellscripts
<Firetech> then I don't know
<Firetech> away.
<hussam> Firetech: are you going to upgrade to kde 3.4.1?
<carsten> Where do I find an explanation what those numbers mean: kdesktop 4:3.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary2 ? 3.4.1 is the KDE-version. but what does the 0 before "hoary" and the 2 after "hoary" mean?
<carsten> brb
<liz4rd> how do i change the root passwd
<hussam> liz4rd: I think sudo passwd
<_luke> what does this message mean? ::: Sound server fatal error:   AudioSubSystem::handleIO: write failed   len = -1, can_write = 4096, errno = 25 (Inappropriate ioctl for device)
<killefiz> hmm - no 3.4.1 packages for ppc?
<hussam> I'm downloading the debs for kde 3.4.1 now
<hussam> They are however missing kdevelop 3.2.1
<hussam> will it be packaged later?
<Riddell> hussam: the package has been changed to kdevelop not kdevelop3
<hussam> RiddellL: ok thank you. :)
<hussam> Riddell: Thanks again for the kde 3.4.1 packages
<Riddell> you're welcome
<Riddell> you will need to remove kdevelop3 first, else they'll clash
<killefiz> Riddell: is anyone working on ppc-debs or should I give it a go myself?
<Riddell> killefiz: you would need to compile them yourself
<mikl> eeh, If I wanted to create a tarball of /boot, /etc/ and /var/lib, how would I go about that?
<mikl> Is there a new install-cd for the new version of kubuntu?
<Riddell> mikl: see /topic
<Riddell> oh, no that's just live CD
<Riddell> sorry, you have to install with KDE 3.4.0 and upgrade
<floater_> I want to wget a website and some links it has in it. I try 'wget -r -x -l4 http://etc..  but it just downloads the url and no sublinks,wodups?
<mikl> ah, okay :)
<shogouki> floater_: -r
<shogouki> oups
<floater_> yeah, it's strange
<mikl> from the ---kde dept. <- you guys are crazy :)
<floater_> shuoldn't that be alright ?
<shogouki> can you give us the url ?
<floater_> http://dsl.org/cookbook/cookbook_toc.html
<mikl> It's just the announcement of kde 3.4.1 at the dot - http://dot.kde.org/1117548502/
<floater_> it downloads a robots.txt with some text about disallowing... in it
<floater_> shogouki were you able to download that website ?
<floater_> and out of curiosity, what do you think, what should be the level for that website?
<shogouki> User-agent: Wget
<shogouki> Disallow: /
<shogouki> change ua of wget
<shogouki> wget -U
<floater_> hmm
<floater_> I added -U on my command and it didn't help
<sege> is kubuntu it's own dist/release now or is it 'addon' to ubuntu hoary? 
<floater_> I am using windows port of wget for now. Trying to get that website to my kubuntu machine that is not online atm
<sege> i'm sitting in hoary now with KDE installed and i'd like to crank up my world to kubuntu-life, dont like gnome so...
<floater_> you are basically using kubuntu then
<floater_> I assume
<sege> probably
<floater_> ubuntu users can 'update' to kubuntu with apt-get install kde-desktop or smth
<floater_> if I recall
<sege> should i change to kubuntu repository or something? 
<hussam> floater_: that's kubuntu-desktop
<sege> or just live my life and add lines for kde 3.4.1 and be happy =)
<floater_> I donno.. so shogouki can you tell me a bit more :X
<floater_> how should I download that website with help of that -U
<mikl> so, when I reinstall Hoary, I should just add the apt-repo in the topic and everything should be good?
<shogouki> floater_: it doesnt work for me too :/
<floater_> :i
<brosio> what is gam_server ?
<Riddell> brosio: monitors for file changes on disk so e.g. Konqueror gets updated if you change a file name elsewhere
<killefiz> oh - is famd finally gone?
<brosio> Riddell, thx
<brosio> i'm trying to resize an ext3 partition
<DavidQB-away> yeah ya gotta kill it, thats what I did to umount and resize a partition
<mikkel> the install-CD hangs at the detecting hardware-part  - what can I do?
<floater_> heh
<floater_> I have no idea
<hussam> mikkel: unplug any usb printers, etc...
<floater_> but I know nothing
<mikkel> hussam: I only have my mouse plugged in :/
<floater_> I want to know how to download this website http://dsl.org/cookbook/cookbook_toc.html :((( 
<Riddell> mikkel: try acpi=off at bootup
<floater_> it gives some error for robot even with -U
<mikkel> ohwell, now it works :)
<Riddell> floater_: wget -r -l 1
<floater_> I want to download many levels
<Riddell> floater_: wget -r -l 5
<floater_> it doesn't download like I said. It has a block for robots or something
<floater_> was suggested to add -U to change the user-agent but it doesnt work
<floater_> just downloads that 1st level
<floater_> or can you download it Riddell ? can you send it to me
<Riddell> sorry, busy
<ztonzy> is amu awake ?
<mikl> is there any other kubuntu-specific deb-sources I should add apart from the one in the topic?
<floater_> Don't I get firefox installed automatically when I install kubuntu ?
<floater_> on /usr/bin/
<floater_> or do I have to apt-get it?
<gideon> apt-get it/aptitude it/synaptic it
<mikl> floater_: Why don't you check before you ask? It should be relatively easy to check :)
<gideon> whatever you do, don't dselect it :)
<floater_> mikl: the computer I have installed kubuntu is some 30meters from here and closed :P it doesn't have network on it either :X
<floater_> and other question is that does it have a pdf-reader by default
<floater_> and how should I download pdf-reader if not apt-get
<mikl> floater_: it has KPDF :)
<floater_> hmm ok
<mikl> and apt-get is a good way to install software
<floater_> yea but it's not online now
<floater_> and I am going to burn a .pdf file that I want to read on it. Doesn't have x-window working atm either
<mikl> in that case, things are difficult
<floater_> so I wonder if I can run that kpdf from the console
<Riddell> \sh: pyqt compiled
<floater_> how would you search where kpdf is installed if it is ?
<Riddell> floater_: which kpdf
<floater_> well, let's ask this way. I can only go to console. I can't apt-get anything. I have to read a .pdf file
<floater_> what shuold I do ? I have a fresh install of kubuntu on it
<floater_> I can burn a cd with install binaries if necessary if I need something from internet though
<\sh> Riddell: is it now in universe or will it stay in main?
<floater_> I see that ubuntu has xpdf. In console I can't open that
<\sh> floater_: as far as I know, there is no pdf reader for console
<floater_> ok
<Riddell> \sh: it's in universe
<floater_> If I want to run firefox from console, how should I do it ?
<floater_> I mean if I want to open it up without having x
<Riddell> floater_: it's not installed with Kubuntu
<floater_> is it possible or what
<Riddell> floater_: try pdftotext
<floater_> I don't know how these thigns work. Can I run firefox somehow if I am in console
<floater_> I just tried on other machine with ubuntu it says gtk-warning
<\sh> floater_: console == text , X == graphical enviroment ==> no X app runs on the console
<floater_> okeyz 
<floater_> just wondering. My friend has debian on his laptop, he does everything in terminal "full sized" and then he starts firefox etc.. well maybe he just uses a terminal and has x running
<floater_> or something
<floater_> so I have to fix my x ... when I try startx it says smth about not able to load module glide
<\sh> floater_: because he has X running and has a xterm running
<floater_> how do I remove glide from the module list ?
<Riddell> \sh: recon python-kde will be ready to upload today?
<xxenon> anyone knows how to fix that error in breezy : 
<xxenon> xbase-clients postinst warning: /etc/X11/xkb/xkbcomp symbolic link points to wrong location /usr/bin/xkbcomp
<Riddell> xxenon: try pointing it to /usr/bin/X11/xkbcomp
<xxenon> lemme see
<\sh> Riddell: this evening yes...i have to make a source upload
<Riddell> \sh: oh, did you get upload status by the way?
<\sh> Riddell: yepp
* \sh motu now
<Riddell> \sh: woo, congratulations
<\sh> thx
<\sh> don't u read breezy-changes? ,-)
<Riddell> I only filter it for 'kde'
<\sh> last week i was approved and sunday elmo put the key in the ring :)
* Riddell wonders what libxclass0c2 is
<\sh> oh this was a sponsored upload for cxx-trans for ivoks (he's approved yesterday as motu ;))
<xxenon> Riddell - well..my /usr/bin/X11/xkbcomp points to /etc/X11/xkb/xkbcomp
<xxenon> xbase-clients postinst warning: /etc/X11/xkb/xkbcomp symbolic link points to wrong location /usr/bin/X11/xkbcomp
<brdweb> has anybody tried the 3.4.1 KDE release yet? i see there's a repo in the channel, but is that an 'official' one for kubuntu?
<Riddell> brdweb: it's official
<brdweb> Riddell: thanks, well i guess i'll go ahead and grab it then :)
<PaloDeQueso> How do you get the kde file sharing thing working in kubuntu, I tried to configure my shares with the samba util but it didn't work :(
<hussam> Riddell: I just finished install kde 3.4.1 I rebooted and it's working great. I have one question. Say a security bug was found in kde 3.4.x . Will kde 3.4.1 users get the fix or just kde 3.4.0 users?
<hussam> on kubuntu, I mean
<Riddell> hussam: good point, I'll need to fix both
<hussam> Riddell: ok thank you
<PaloDeQueso> How do you get the kde file sharing thing working in kubuntu, I tried to configure my shares with the samba util but it didn't work :(
<Riddell> PaloDeQueso: easiest way is to navigate the panel menu and add Public File Server applet
<Riddell> but file sharing is not done right yet in KDE
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> hi every body
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> i have got a pb to updgrade to kde3.4.1 with hoary
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> kynaptic can t locate the sources
<PaloDeQueso> so how do most people do it as of now?
<\sh> file-sharing?
<PaloDeQueso> yea
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> is there a special thing to do for the ppc version ?
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> except to change to an i586 ^^
<hussam> Riddell: something's wrong with kdevelop 3.2.1 It has no option to create a new project or anything
<hussam> Riddell: is kdevelop 3.2.1 working for you?
<Dull4o4> hello. i've lost my default "kubuntu-desktop"... i upgraded from 3.3 to 3.4... now i only have a default kde one...
<Dull4o4> is there a way to get it back?
<Dull4o4> ..
<hussam> Riddell: I'll downgrade to kdevelop 3.2.0
<floater_> hi wodup. I tried to reconfigure my x and changed 'glide' to 'mga'. First with glide it said 'failed to load module glide and now with mga it says 'mga_hal does not exists'. I have a matrox mga g200 agp videocard on pci bus1 device 0 function 0. When configuring I chose pci 1,0,0 I think
* paul_m is voll weg erstmal: Away at the moment
<hussam> Riddell: I downgraded to kdevelop 3.2.0 and it works again
<Riddell> hussam: hmm, guess I screwed up somewhere, I'll tka e alook at it soon, thanks for telling me
<hussam> Riddell: but other than kdevelop, kde 3.4.1 is working perfectly. 
<Riddell> phew :)
<\sh> Riddell: i just played with your kmilo stuff yesterday, now I'm stucked with dcopref
<\sh> Riddell: is there any possibility to say: dcopref -> choose the useralternative for (e.g.) a cd_player?
<Riddell> it's not mine, I take no blame for it :)
<Riddell> \sh: no, don't think that's possible
<Riddell> \sh: does meda:/ open kscd when you insert an audio CD?
<\sh> hmm..i never played audio cds with this laptop yet ;)
<\sh> but I will try it at home ;)
<\sh> Riddell: but this would be a nice goal to have those things implemented ;)
<DarkraD-> nice
<DarkraD-> talking from ubuntu ;)
<DarkraD-> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<DarkraD-> <body>language-pack-</body>
<DarkraD-> oops
<DarkraD-> how to install a language pack? i have downloaded the language pack and support from repositiry with package manager from ubuntu
<DarkraD-> what else? i should just restart?
<DarkraD-> how to set the default language ubuntu should use?
<_luke> hey anyone know how I can edit something graphically on a remote machine?
<_luke> through ssh
<mrmanic> argh
<mrmanic> I had an answer to that one too
<mrmanic> :\
<douglas> how do you rip a disc into an iso with linux?
<Firetech> What does KGX mean? The <title> on kubuntu.org says "Kubuntu - Pure KGX"
<Riddell> Firetech: KDE GNU Unix
<Firetech> You probably should add that to the FAQ
<Firetech> Firetech Ased Questions ;)
<Firetech> *Asked
<Riddell> or come up with a better slogan
<Firetech> Riddell: why not "A pure KDE OS"  or something more idiot friendly ;)
<Firetech> Yes, I just called myself an idiot.
<hussam> Firetech: pure KGX sounds more cool, lol
<Firetech> Pure KLinux?
<Firetech> nah, sounds too much like Kleenex or how they spell it.
<kimo> guys, I am facing a strange problem! And I am not a newbie. Any script I try to execute, no matter sh/csh/perl , I get "permission denied, sh/csh/perl bad interpreter!". If I "perl ./script" it works. Any ideas?
<Firetech> Pure K OS?
<Firetech> whatever, stuff to do.
<hussam> Firetech: or maybe, just pure k
<Firetech> "Pure K", sounds cool. Another alternative (to reflect on ubuntu) is "Pure Human K"
<hussam> Is it true that there will be a kde based web browser with gecko rendering engine?
<buz> supposedly you can use gecko as engine for konqueror
<buz> personally, i'd care more for a kde based browser that can deal with extensions
<Riddell> there's some code, it doesn't work well currently
<Riddell> buz: konqueror has extentions
<buz> compatible with firefox?
<hussam> Riddell: but this isn't implemented at the moment, right?
<hussam> like not at least before kde 4.x
<Riddell> hussam: nobody is working on it
<Riddell> buz: no
<buz> no point for me then
<hussam> the gecko engine is good but firefox itself is not because of the xul interface.
<buz> i like the xul stuff
<`TUX``> xbase-clients error 
<`TUX``> some trick?
<hussam> buz: don't you think if it were just cpp , wouldn't it be faster? and it would still run on windows and mac, not just linux. Take for example xchat.
<buz> well it would be faster
<`TUX``> xbase-clients postinst warning: /etc/X11/xkb/xkbcomp symbolic link points to wrong location /usr/bin/xkbcomp
<buz> but nowhere near as flexible
<`TUX``> Riddell:  are you there?
<buz> and surely much less nifty extensions
<hussam> buz: yeah xul does make creating extensions easier.
* Riddell is
<`TUX``> hi 
<`TUX``> sorry i have this error 
<`TUX``> xbase-clients postinst warning: /etc/X11/xkb/xkbcomp symbolic link points to wrong location /usr/bin/xkbcomp
<`TUX``> do you need more lines?
<philipacamaniac> has anyone tested the 5.04.1 LiveCD? I'm downloading it now (finally) to test it myself.
<RiCo0> hello
<Riddell> TUX: I don't know sorry, I don't do X
<Riddell> try asking in #ubuntu
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: nope, my computer decided to crash last night so didn't download
<`TUX``> ok  it broke all kde upgrade 
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: are you planning to make a .deb of your Kubuntu menus?
<philipacamaniac> I asked the backports folks to do it, but haven't gotten a good response. I'm not experienced with creating debs
<`TUX``> i can't install no kontact no kdemultimedia no kdegraphics
<philipacamaniac> I use checkinstall (horrors, I know) normally
<philipacamaniac> I suppose I could look at the KubuntuPackage wiki... so, yes I'm planning on making a deb
<Curalton> checkinstall horrors? works good enough for me
<philipacamaniac> Ever tried redistributing those packages (which, btw, don't conform to deb standards)
<thoreauputic> Curalton: Ok locally - not OK in terms of correct Debianised debs
<Curalton> err, yeh. surely not for anything near official
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: checkinstall?
<philipacamaniac> Automagic package maker
<philipacamaniac> for slackware, but now it makes debs
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: Eventually, I'll have to decide between the 2 versions of my menu - I personally prefer the separate menu, but I suppose to conform to KDE, it should be in the Action Menu.
<Riddell> yep
<philipacamaniac> poo...  j/k
<spiral> hmmm, the livecd on topic... what's new ?
<Riddell> spiral: KDE 3.4.1
<spiral> Riddell: ouah, nice :-)
<spiral> ;-)
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: do I need a man page or documentation bundled with such a small package?
<\sh> Riddell: are u attending the backports meeting
<hussam> why does firefox leak so much memory? I have only one window with one tab open on it's using more than 100MB ram
<philipacamaniac> hussam: have you upgraded to the latest package?
<hussam> I'm using 1.0.4 from mozilla.org
<philipacamaniac> hmm
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: nope, just copyright
<Riddell> \sh: when is it?  is there an agenda?
<\sh> Riddell: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuBackports
<\sh> 1930utc
<Riddell> hmm, I note Kubuntu is named there
<philipacamaniac> hussam: did the official ubuntu packages have the same problem?
<hussam> philipacamaniac: I never tried them. I either use binaries compiled by a friend of mine, or mozilla.org binaries.
<\sh> yeah it was me
<philipacamaniac> hussam: If you're using Kubuntu (which I must assume you are), really should try the official package version. It doesn't have any memory leaks on the many systems I've tried. On one system, however, all versions of Firefox caused a CPU leak.
<Riddell> \sh:  :)
<philipacamaniac> hussam: it turned out to be hardware on that one system
<\sh> and I'm trying to do my taxes...so i need bloody windows xp running under qemu ;)
<hussam> philipacamaniac: should I try then one from backports? is it better?
<philipacamaniac> \sh: I was going to shudder, but had to stop since I'm using XP at the moment
<hussam> What happens is that when I open and close a tab, the memory usage gradually gets higher.
<philipacamaniac> hussam: you can try the backports package, but the official package in the ubuntu.com repo has been updated as well
<\sh> philipacamaniac: i don't like it, but there is no "PC" linux solution...wine is not working, and the software for linux which is available is also only wine crap
<philipacamaniac> \sh: I hate XP, but have to run it on my laptop for various reasons (which I won't bother going into)
<philipacamaniac> 1930UTC, I think that's 12:30PM Arizona... (bloody time warp)
<RiCo0> hussam where are you from ?
<hussam> RiCo0: originally from Egypt. but I left there when I was a kid.
<RiCo0> ohh i see
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<hussam> I have a kopete(msn) question. Some people added me to there contact list. I blocked them and removed them from my contact list.
<hussam> now these people removed me from their list
<hussam> but they are still on my blocked list
* Jeezis is back (gone 11:35:02)
<hussam> is there anyway to remove somebody from blocked list without adding him to allow list?
<runelind> I'm trying to get my radeon mobility to work with kubuntu
<runelind> currently it is non-accelerated
<runelind> I tried this link http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=linux+radeon+mobility+7500&btnG=Search
<runelind> erm
<runelind> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-32015.html
<runelind> but I wasn't sure how to get the dri drivers
<hussam> brb
<philipacamaniac> I can't seem to figure out the deb package system - I read through http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-debpkg.html, but it seems to apply to building from source. I have no source - it is a shell script and a .desktop file. Any helpful links would be appreciated.
<runelind> I put dri in /etc/modules.conf
<runelind> but I don't see anything about it in dmesg
<Firetech> philipacamaniac:  what is it that you want to package (I don't know packaging, I'm just curious)
<_Church_Of_Foamy> is there away to check the dependancys for a file you want to install?
<philipacamaniac> Firetech: I'm trying to package my Kubuntu Package Menu - www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=23981
<Firetech> I figured that out...
<philipacamaniac> ahh
<Firetech> I'm using it, but only v.1.0
<Firetech> just figured out that it was yours :)
<philipacamaniac> 1.3 has a security update, so you should consider upgrading
<philipacamaniac> I would say "just install the deb" but, damn
<Firetech> I have installed it now.
<Firetech> actually, I'm using those menus pretty little, I'm a console junkie...
<philipacamaniac> I am too, but is sure is useful for noobs
<Firetech> yeah
<Firetech> I installed it when I helped a friend to install kubuntu :)
<philipacamaniac> cool
<runelind> so no thoughts on getting the radeon mobility to work eh?
<philipacamaniac> runelind: I have a radeon 9700 pro with 3D accell working, but that doesn't help you
<runelind> :P
<Firetech> runelind: have you installed the "xorg-driver-fglrx" package?
<Firetech> and changed from ati to fglrx in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<zAo^> how can I brun MP3 with K3B ?
<runelind> I have the package, let me try changing my xorg.conf
<Firetech> runelind: only change the "Driver" line under "Device"
<runelind> ok, I can undo all the other changes I tried earlier
<Firetech> Driver[tab] "ati" -> Driver[tab] "fglrx"
<runelind> yep
<Firetech> then logout and press ctrl+alt+backspace
<runelind> testing now
<Curalton> zAo^: select file -> new project -> audio CD
<Firetech> philipacamaniac: I raised your menu's ranking with 1% :D
<zAo^> Curalton: I know, but I get a MP3 codec-error
<philipacamaniac> Firetech: woot!
<Firetech> atleast it got raised when I clicked on "good" once
<philipacamaniac> They have a strange voting system on kde-look / kde-apps
<Curalton> zAo^: works here, sure its a normal MP3 file and not something fancy?
<Firetech> runelind: any progress?
<Firetech> you can test if you get acelleratet by running glxgears from konsole
<linuxrules> hi guys !
<runelind> Firetech: x wouldn't start :(
<Firetech> runelind: 2 sec
<runelind> I can paste my xorg.conf file
* Firetech is searching for a howto
<Firetech> runelind: try running "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`"
<runelind> ok I will try that
<runelind> in the meantime, here is my xorg.conf file http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/kArac040.html
<zAo^> Curalton: ok. No, its just 192k/s mp3
<runelind> says it is already the newest version
<Curalton> zAo^: sorry, no idea then :S - maybe see if the #k3b guys know if they can make something from the debug output
<Firetech> hmm
<runelind> it is a 16 meg radeon mobility in my dell inspiron laptop
<zAo^> k thnx
<Firetech> runelind: what do you get if you run "lsmod | grep fglrx
<Firetech> no quote there
<runelind> nothin
<runelind> let me double check that everything is installe..
<runelind> d
<Firetech> then do "sudo modprobe fglrx" and try restarting x with fglrx... read this too: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&highlight=fglrx
<Firetech> I have stuff to do, and besides, I'm using an nVidia card...
<runelind> says no such device when I did modprobe..
<Firetech> I have installed fglrx for a friend though.
<Firetech> read the link I gave you
<runelind> k, thanks
<Firetech> I have to compress a paper about how the radio affected the "childhood" of Swedish democracy (which I wrote, 6 pages.) into a one page popular science article...
<runelind> heh, I'm from .se
<Firetech> you too?
<runelind> I live in the US now, but I grew up outside of Vasteras
<Firetech> I'm from outside Lund.
<runelind> ah, cool :)
<Firetech> Do you want to read it?
<runelind> sure, send me the link
<Firetech> it's in Swedish...
<runelind> I think I can manage ;)
<Firetech> :P
<Firetech> runelind:  priv
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: In a binary package (with no source), I put control file, copyright, etc. etc. into /DEBIAN, is that correct?
<philipacamaniac> as opposed to /debian
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: all packages have source
<philipacamaniac> then I'm confused
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: So I can consider my tar.gz the source
<philipacamaniac> dpkg is a beast
<Riddell> it all makes sense once you get the hang of it
<philipacamaniac> hope so
<\sh> info make ;)
<\sh> first step to the debian magic ;)
<Riddell> you need a debian directory in the sources, control and rules etc  then run debuild to make the package
<philipacamaniac> ok
<Shuddertrix> I'm having problems with the livecd, is that what the topic is for?
<Firetech> Shuddertrix: not really...
<Mez> oooh :D
<Mez> kde 3.4.1
<Mez>  :D
* Mez thinks tis shineh
<Firetech> the live cd in the topic is for kde 3.4.1
* Mez download
<Shuddertrix> oh
<Shuddertrix> well, i've burned the regular livecd 3 times now, and it keeps failing on loading ethdetect
<Mez> erm
<Mez> should i use the kubuntu miropr or the mirrored files from kde org that say they;re for kubuntu
<philipacamaniac> kubuntu.org will be faster
<Mez> really?
<Mez> I'm usaing mirror.ac.uk and I've got them all already
<Shuddertrix> kubuntu.org was able to max out my connection
<Mez> mirror.ac.uk always works well for me :D
<Shuddertrix> i've only seen a few servers do that
<Mez> but... *shrugs*
<Mez> er.... so it's safe to use the kde.org ones then
<Shuddertrix> yeah
<Mez> good :D
<Mez> just cheking
<Mez> grr
<philipacamaniac> Yes, the same maintainer built them both
<Mez> It's trying to update wine aswell
<Shuddertrix> hey, that directory has one with koffice. click.
<Mez> which is taking ages :D
<Shuddertrix> i'm almost ready to try burning it to a dvd-r or some other media to get the livecd working
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: my brain is now about as useful as fried glue, so I'll continue this deb package adventure tomorrow. If you were looking at putting it into Breezy, it is GPL, so have at it.
<philipacamaniac> Shuddertrix: have you tried redownloading the iso?
<Shuddertrix> philipacamaniac: twice
<Shuddertrix> same md5sum as the MD5SUMS file, also, on both downloads
<philipacamaniac> have you tried another computer?
<insanekane> \sh: btw, pykde doesn't work ... sip complains about versions
<Shuddertrix> no
<Shuddertrix> let me check
* FractuS Hi everybody
<\sh> insanekane: ?? 
<\sh> insanekane: can u send me the errors?
<insanekane> \sh: actually, even the errors are wierd: i get a string, in which I can see the placeholders like "hello %s" ...
<insanekane> \sh: it was a runtime exception
<Shuddertrix> does the kubuntu livecd load up k-meleon in Windows?
<Shuddertrix> My other box (running XP) is complaining that k-meleon.exe is trying to start
<\sh> hmm
<Shuddertrix> ,, i guess it does ..
<insanekane> \sh: anyway, thankfully, i had a set of precompiled sources, and i did an evil thing: i deployed directly from sources than using .deb :/
<\sh> insanekane: should we try and use python-qt3 3.14.1?
<insanekane> \sh: yes ... the sources i use is python-qt3 3.14.1
<philipacamaniac> okay I'm finally testing the 5.04.1 livecd
<insanekane> along with the pykde snapshot and spi4.2
<insanekane> err ..
<insanekane> sip
<\sh> insanekane: well...python-qt3 in hoary has some pitfalls...
<\sh> yes
<Shuddertrix> i hope it gets the right refresh rate for the monitor
<insanekane> \sh: oh ?
<Mez> so when will kde 3.4.1 be updated in main ?
<insanekane> \sh: is there some problem in the packaging ?
<philipacamaniac> Mez: Breezy
<Shuddertrix> it's some weird sony monitor, runs at some weird refresh rate that I can't remember (60hz looks horrible on it, but it runs..)
<\sh> insanekane: no..3.13.x is the problem
<Mez> lmao typical
<insanekane> \sh: actually, i will look into the packaging aspect ... will going through the packaging of pyqt etc, help me to make packages for my own libraries/applications ?
<Mez> arent the MOTU going to update it at least?
<philipacamaniac> No, much of KDE is in main, not universe. You can find semi-official updated packages (see topic).
<seek205> Do I just put the kde 341 source in my list and then do a apt-get upgrade?
<Mez> yeah philipacamaniac I'm already updating ;)
<Mez> seek
<Shuddertrix> seek205: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade kde <- that worked for me
<Mez> sudo apt-get update
<Mez> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<seek205> ah ok
<Mez> that worked for me
<seek205> heh
<Mez> well, is working
<\sh> insanekane: it will take a while, until i backported the python-qt3 package..it's already 3.14.1 in breety
<\sh> -t+z
<seek205> ok thanks alot
<insanekane> \sh: ok, how are u doing the backport ? is there any source code changes involved ? or only in the debian/ directory of the package ?
<insanekane> \sh: because i want to try to bug fix the package
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> eird
<Mez> I got half way thought upgrading KDE and this happened
<Mez> oh wait
<Mez> it just errored out
<Mez> now I can only get this
<Mez> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Mez>   kdebase: Depends: kdebase-bin (>= 4:3.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary1) but 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu18 is installed
<insanekane> \sh: i will download the .tar.gz, .dsc and diff.gz from breezy repository and try to backport
<Mez> Unpacking replacement kdebase-bin ...
<Mez> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-bin_4%3a3.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Mez>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde3/kgreet_winbind.la', which is also in package kdm
<Mez> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Mez> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Mez>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-bin_4%3a3.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary1_i386.deb
<Mez> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Shuddertrix> Same exact problem, philipacamaniac 
<Shuddertrix> Stops at Retriving ethdetect
<insanekane> Mez: maybe bug in the kde packages ... like python-kde
<\sh> insanekane: yeah...u have to take a closer look to the qt versions used in the depends and build-depends
<Shuddertrix> says Failure to load from CDROM
<Mez> should i uninstall kdm? then try again ?
<philipacamaniac> Mez: I didn't have problems on two computers I tried, but I did sudo apt-get upgrade then dist-upgrade
<insanekane> \sh: ok i will try it and report later (when im less stoned) ;)
<Shuddertrix> The other computer took an amazingly long time to load the modules, too
<philipacamaniac> Shuddertrix: is that the new LiveCD with 3.4.1?
<Shuddertrix> philipacamaniac: No, the standard one
<Mez> ah fekc I'm screwed?
<Shuddertrix> Right now i'm downloading 5.04.1+koffice one
<Shuddertrix> the
<Mez> any ideas what to do
<Shuddertrix> Mez: What about a sudo apt-get upgrade kde ?
<insanekane> Mez: dpkg -i --force-overwrite
<uniq> mez: remove kdm first, and try again.
<Mez> I cant remove kdm
<uniq> why? 
<Mez> mez@apathy:~$ sudo apt-get remove kdm
<Mez> Reading package lists... Done
<Mez> Building dependency tree... Done
<Mez> You might want to run apt-get -f install to correct these:
<Mez> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Mez>   kdebase: Depends: kdebase-bin (>= 4:3.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary1) but 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu18 is to be installed
<Mez> E: Unmet dependencies. Try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Shuddertrix> hey, it's done downloading already
<Mez> mez@apathy:~$                                                                                                 
<Mez> thats why
<philipacamaniac> amu: 5.04.1 Live CD is working (on vmware hardware). Are the 2 icons on the desktop usually there in the LiveCD? That's different from standard Kubuntu.
<philipacamaniac> Shuddertrix: Run an MD5 check on that one!
* Mez crosses finers
<Mez> ok I think i got it working
<philipacamaniac> What was the problem?
<Shuddertrix> philipacamaniac: c6deb1dc78a351dc3869e9be2c094f7a vs. c6deb1dc78a351dc3869e9be2c094f7a , looks fine here
<Shuddertrix> (second one is what i downloaded)
<philipacamaniac> Shuddertrix: wow fast connection
<Shuddertrix> philipacamaniac: 520KBytes/sec Average from kubuntu.org
<Shuddertrix> that's my cap
<Shuddertrix> took just under 20 minutes, which to me, is acceptable
<SpookyET> Is anybody running suse 9.3 ?
<Shuddertrix> SpookyET: This is #kubuntu, not #suse (not sure if they have a channel or not?)
<SpookyET> wrong window
<Shuddertrix> philipacamaniac: You think I should use a blank DVD-R or a erased CD-RW (my only format options)
<SpookyET> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-backports-staging/main gnome-btdownload 0.0.20-1~5.04ubp1
<SpookyET>   401 Authorization Required
<philipacamaniac> try a blank DVD-R
<Shuddertrix> SpookyET: You have to use backports mirrors now, see the forums
<Shuddertrix> philipacamaniac: Ok.
<Shuddertrix> I have 2 left, if this doesn't work I'm going to cry
<Shuddertrix> agh no, i have 1 left!
<philipacamaniac> ?
<Shuddertrix> Why do they put the black plastic discs at the bottoms and top of CD spindles?
<Shuddertrix> blank, i mean
<philipacamaniac> That's a real good question... Do you have vmware or qemu?
<Shuddertrix> I have vmware
<philipacamaniac> Try the iso in vmware
<Shuddertrix> Already starting to boot.
<Shuddertrix> Wow, it boots a lot faster then a disc (obvious)
<Shuddertrix> It got past it
<SpookyET> Shuddertrix: were you able to get any of the mirrors listed for kde341 to work?
<Shuddertrix> Detecting network hardware
<Shuddertrix> SpookyET: I used the one in the topic, works like a charm
<Shuddertrix> preparing session, yip! Although, philipacamaniac , what if it doesn't burn right?
<Shuddertrix> I should probably verify the data, i haven't been doing that..
<philipacamaniac> I never do, but yeah, do that.
<philipacamaniac> May have a burner issue  :(
<Shuddertrix> I hope not :(
<Shuddertrix> It burns and reads really well
<Shuddertrix> I just hope it's the CD-RW
<Mez> ok
<Shuddertrix> Boots into Kubuntu perfectly.
<Mez> i think i have it working
<Mez> Configuration file `/etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc'
<Mez>  ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation.
<Mez>  ==> Package distributor has shipped an updated version.
<Mez>    What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:
<Mez>     Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version
<Mez>     N or O  : keep your currently-installed version
<Mez>       D     : show the differences between the versions
<Mez>       Z     : background this process to examine the situation
<Mez>  The default action is to keep your current version.
<Mez> *** kdmrc (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N]  ?                                           
<philipacamaniac> Shuddertrix: awesome
<Mez> what do i do there
<philipacamaniac> Mez: Y
<Mez> because I want to know what to do (sorry couldnt reisist hte joke)
<toran> does anyone have experience getting kmuddy [ http://kmuddy.net ]  running on kubuntu?
<philipacamaniac> That is normal, I got it too
<Shuddertrix> koffice works too, if anyone was wondering about the 5.04.1+koffice iso
<philipacamaniac> Where is that iso, btw?
* Mez will brb
<Mez> rebooting X
<Mez> cause it's still reporting as kde 3.4.0
<SpookyET> how do you stop apt-get i'm getting a billion 404s. it's never stopping
<Shuddertrix> http://www.kubuntu.org/~amu/kubuntu-5.04.1+koffice-i386-live.iso
<Shuddertrix> or just browse the directory, too
<thoreauputic> SpookyET: try ctrl+c
<mez> yay
<mez> 3.4.1
* mez growls slightly
<Shuddertrix> konqueror and akregrator both work fine too
<philipacamaniac> tastes good, eh?
<mez> why does kMix load in a window everytime I log in
<Shuddertrix> so the network isn't screwed up as an effect or anything
<philipacamaniac> Shuddertrix: does that version not have openoffice?
<Shuddertrix> philipacamaniac: No openoffice, but I perfer koffice for some reason
<philipacamaniac> I want to prefer koffice...
<Shuddertrix> It's all KDE applications. :D
<SpookyET> what's the command to update kde to 3.4.1?
<Shuddertrix> SpookyET: I used sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade kde to get mine to upgrade
<mez> dont ask me 
<mez> I cocked my upgrade up :d
<mez> fixed it now though
<mez> had to get out my kubuntu CD though
<hrqhvs> hi, i have a rather simple question: how do i install kget?
<Shuddertrix> vmware has about 26mb of free/buffered memory, neat
<SpookyET> weird
<SpookyET> i tried to do 
<Shuddertrix> have never seen kde take up about 128mb of memory before, it's always been about 200mb
<SpookyET> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and i get 
<SpookyET> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<SpookyET>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<SpookyET> i got firefox installed
<philipacamaniac> Shuddertrix: I'm a Windows network administrator at a school, and I use OOo on lab computers, and MSO on staff computers. I can't feasibly use KOffice without at least having OOo installed.
<mez> hrqhvs, sudo apt-get install kget
<Shuddertrix> philipacamaniac: Yeah, i don't like OOo because it never works right on my other computer
<Shuddertrix> It's too slow for it, koffice is just right
<Shuddertrix> MSO is just right, also..
<philipacamaniac> Boy, I was sure mentioning my Windows-related occupation would have been flamebait here :)
<Curalton> hah
<SpookyET> neah
<Shuddertrix> lol
<SpookyET> this is not #debian
<StR> philipacamaniac: koffice works without OOo.. yes?  can I replace OOo with koffice.. no... 
<SpookyET> #debian is where the animals on irc are
<StR> SpookyET: LOL
<philipacamaniac> StR: yes, but you can't very well open and save Microsoft format files
<hrqhvs> mez, says the package not found
<SpookyET> koffice isn't good enough
<Shuddertrix> Microsoft format files scare me.
<SpookyET> Shuddertrix: doc is the standard
<mez> hrqhvs, hmm one sec
<StR> philipacamaniac: open MSoffice with koffice?  no...  
<StR> BRB
<Shuddertrix> Standards scare me.
<mez> hrqhvs, read http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#repositories and do that
<SpookyET> i remember in suse, in KControl, I had a monitor with arrows to move the image left, up, down, right.  I don't see that in kubuntu.  It's weird, on windows the image is centred. in kubuntu, it is half of a cm to the right. same res, refresh rate
<mez> te extra repositories,
<philipacamaniac> I REALLY hope OpenDocument takes off, because I'm tired of everyone (myself included) being so dependant on ms formats
<mez> then run the command i told you above
<philipacamaniac> Shuddertrix:  LOL
<hrqhvs> mez, thanks
<mez> np
<SpookyET> i'm tired of having to mess with the monitor controls each time i boot each os
<StR> so.. what whas it?
<philipacamaniac> KOffice is not dependant on OOo
<Firetech> hummzie... the system stuck...
<SpookyET> KOffice users are dependent on OO
<StR> philipacamaniac: koffice is not dependant on OOo.. right
<StR> SpookyET: koffice users are dependent on OOo? wrong
<philipacamaniac> SpookyET: I'll give you that
<Firetech> my syslog said something about my CD, which I wasn't using...
<StR> philipacamaniac: can you see all MSoffice files with koffice? wrong
<Shuddertrix> I don't read ms type files..
<StR> Firetech: maybe "insert CD"?
<Shuddertrix> If it's sent from someone in the workplace, I tell them to stop using crossover office+ms office to send me files.. ><
<Firetech> StR: no
<SpookyET> gnumerics is a good alternative to excell
<Firetech> could  not send command or something like that...
<Firetech> and I had 8 days of uptime :(
<philipacamaniac> Shuddertrix: your workplace uses Linux?
<StR> Firetech: you? or your pc?
<Firetech> my pc
<Shuddertrix> philipacamaniac: Yup. We've made the switch this school year (it's a school, i call it a workplace) to 90% linux, 10% mac (for compatibility reasons
<hrqhvs> mez, that worked - thanks
<Shuddertrix> I did all the installing.
<mez> no problem
<philipacamaniac> Shuddertrix: where, if I may ask? I'm wanting to do the same thing at my workplace (also a school)
<mez> I know it worked :D without you telling me :d
<mez> hehe
<SpookyET> i've seen macs at my uni
<SpookyET> probably 99% winblows
<SpookyET> 1% mac
<Shuddertrix> We're in a small town..
<Shuddertrix> in Ohio.
<SpookyET> that explains it
<nmorse> The uni I'm going to in the fall keeps Sun boxes
<Firetech> StR: "Jun  1 20:28:02 localhost kernel: hdc: ATAPI reset timed-out, status=0x80"
<philipacamaniac> Oh man, they have a way better Dept of Ed than Arizona
<Firetech> the next line after that one is reboot
<Shuddertrix> We have a big technology budget that we are spending on new server hardware, so we switched to linux instead of windows server 2003 (servers) and XP (workstations)
<SpookyET> atlanta is like 45 out of 50
<philipacamaniac> Shuddertrix: So your admin staff is using Linux?
<Shuddertrix> Saved us money, and it's eaiser for me to manage
<SpookyET> Shuddertrix, how much have you saved?
<philipacamaniac> no kidding, on the manage part
<Shuddertrix> SpookyET: We can afford 4 new Opteron servers instead of 3. Which will help the aging dual pIII's a lot
<Shuddertrix> philipacamaniac: Get this, i only handled 2 more calls per day this past year also
<SpookyET> i'm in package hell
<Shuddertrix> That's only 7 calls in one day. It's awesome.
<SpookyET> kde upgrade refuses to install. ubuntu refuses to install
<Shuddertrix> I was expecting like 20 calls/day
<philipacamaniac> You've inspired me with a newfound ambition to go through with a migration
<Shuddertrix> philipacamaniac: The thing is, all the teachers got 1 month of training with Linux
<philipacamaniac> I can do that with my eyes closed
<Shuddertrix> And the students learn linux in the school-wide linux class now, once a week for 2 periods of the day, taught by me
<Shuddertrix> I get to do that again in 4 years. Heh.
<SpookyET> high school?
<Shuddertrix> SpookyET: K-12
<SpookyET> k-12 is also high school
<philipacamaniac> Stop Stop!  You're making me jealous. I'm still stuck in Windows muck.
<Shuddertrix> SpookyET: Exactly.
<Shuddertrix> It's all 13 grades in one school
<philipacamaniac> Charter?
<Shuddertrix> Small classes
<Shuddertrix> Public
<Shuddertrix> It's a small town.
<philipacamaniac> Public Charter?
<philipacamaniac> OH
<Shuddertrix> Very, very small
<Shuddertrix> One school.
<SpookyET> pop?
<Shuddertrix> Lots of country kids, you get the district
<StR> Small Classes - public:       class Small { public static void Main(){} }
<Choubaka> -_- 
<philipacamaniac> We've got 4 aging PIII servers, some useless IP/TV equipment, and lots of brand new Dells (with XP installed).
<Shuddertrix> ouch
<nmorse> The only *nix box in the local high school here is an aging FreeBSD mail server
<SpookyET> i have to crawl 32 km at 8 km/h to get to school with a trillion other cars
<philipacamaniac> However, I have all students using OOo and Firefox
<Shuddertrix> we have 5 aging PIII servers and one VERY FAST opteron server.
<StR> philipacamaniac: OOo? or OOo2?
<Shuddertrix> buying 2 servers this year.
<philipacamaniac> OOo1.1.4 
<nmorse> By aging I mean Pentium (without a number)
<philipacamaniac> 2 is still in beta
<Shuddertrix> then next year, i'm hiring a group to move the site over to PHP code and upgrade the opteron servers
<Shuddertrix> life is good.
<StR> Shuddertrix: in what is it coded now?
<SpookyET> no mono and asp.net for you?
<Shuddertrix> StR: Some ASP stuff that I can't handle using anymore. Clunky, slow, maybe the Opteron will help a bit with the slow issue however
<philipacamaniac> I already recoded most of our site, in preparation.
<Shuddertrix> It's a jumbled mess thrown together from the last adminstrator
<SpookyET> i assume that by asp you mean asp 3.0
<Shuddertrix> yeah
<Shuddertrix> maybe mono/asp.net, we'll have to see
* Shuddertrix is amazed at how fast vmware is and has just shut it down
<SpookyET> you might like Boo
<SpookyET> i wish vmware was like xen
<philipacamaniac> PHP all the way
<SpookyET> upgraded kde
<SpookyET> got to restart
<Shuddertrix> Oh, and this year we might be taking one of the computer labs and setting it up as a f@h room when no one is using them
<nmorse> you are lucky, shuddertrix
<philipacamaniac> I made one of ours a s@h room, but it kept tripping circuit breakers
<nmorse> SETI makes a great server burn test though
<Shuddertrix> There is a giant electric overhaul at the school right now, i can't do anything for awhile
<Goshawk> hi to all
<Shuddertrix> Whatever the RMA is, k3b is updating it..
<Goshawk> i'm trying to save a stream with kaffeine but when i press R (save stream) kaffeine crashes. Does it do the same on your system?
<Shuddertrix> It took 1 minute to burn, i'm serious
<Shuddertrix> DVD4.31x speed
<nmorse> Upgrade kaffeine, Goshawk
<Shuddertrix> That scared me
<Firetech> you guys are making me jealous too... The sysadmin on my school (equivalent to upper secondary) thinks that Linux is bad language (swearing, that is..)
<Shuddertrix> it ejected the disc and reloaded it.. 3 times
<Goshawk> nmorse: i come from ubuntu, should i add another line to my etc/apt/sources.list
<Goshawk> ?
<nmorse> add this line to your repos list in Synaptic (or your /etc/apt/sources.list): deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main
<nmorse> the do 'apt-get update; apt-get upgrade (or dist-upgrade if you prefer)
<SpookyET> back
<Goshawk> nmorse: ok thanks
<Firetech> Shuddertrix: what is f@h?
<Shuddertrix> Firetech: folding@home
<_Church_Of_Foamy> how many of you guys dual boot with xp?
<SpookyET> i need help with apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Goshawk> _Church_Of_Foamy: me
<_Church_Of_Foamy> is it stable?
<Firetech> ah, came to think about that half a second before you answered...
<philipacamaniac> Shuddertrix: did you document the migration?
<nmorse> I dual-booted with XP until SP2 killed it
<Goshawk> _Church_Of_Foamy: sure
<philipacamaniac> _Church: yes
<Shuddertrix> philipacamaniac: No, sadly
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i hate having to use xp because i have found linux to be so much beter
<SpookyET> ubuntu-desktop:
<SpookyET>  Depends: mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<nmorse> XP is the devil
<_Church_Of_Foamy> but it can't run my game :(
<nmorse> What game?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> ragnarok
<nmorse> Hmmm.
<_Church_Of_Foamy> it starts to load the map then it crashes
<_Church_Of_Foamy> and i can't seem to fix it no matter what i do
<nmorse> You running it in dx9wine?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> it's the only reason i could possibly need xp
<_Church_Of_Foamy> yes
<Shuddertrix> Just pretty much.. switched
<nmorse> The one from linux-gamers.net?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> same here
<Firetech> _Church_Of_Foamy: cedega?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> it will run it but not connect to the internet
<Shuddertrix> I kept a voice log of the training for the teachers, however
<philipacamaniac> Shuddertrix: That's insane. I've been prepping for a long time: http://southgateaz.org/linux/software.htm
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i just hate xp i switched about a month ago and have been very happy with kubuntu
<Shuddertrix> Oh, you mean something like that?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i'd hate to have to go back with my head hanging
<Shuddertrix> I had something like that, and I found everything we needed within a week.
<philipacamaniac> Well, and a log of problems you encountered
<_Church_Of_Foamy> and no one seems to be able to tell me how to get it to work
* Goshawk upgrades kaffeine
<nmorse> Church_of_Foamy: what version of wine are you running?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> as far as i know the current version 
* Goshawk says to the kubuntu team that they did a very good work
<_Church_Of_Foamy> same with dx9wine
<_Church_Of_Foamy> they did awsome ^_^
<Shuddertrix> We don't run handhelds, and if we need a program to run, we have Crossover office to help us.
<Shuddertrix> I encountered only 2 problems
<nmorse> Ok, so the problem is that you can't connect to the internet with it?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i tryed crossover and it won't run the game either
<Shuddertrix> _Church_Of_Foamy: crossover isn't for games, cedega or dx9wine is
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i figured that out lol
<philipacamaniac> Shuddertrix: ok, so you paid for a crossover license... what distro? Kubuntu?
<Shuddertrix> 1 was that the terminal commands would need to be learned (I never thought of that) and the second was that a few art programs didn't work
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i just don't know what i'm doin wrong
<nmorse> Right, you said the game plays just fine until you try to go online?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> and i'd like to make this the only os  to use on my box
<Goshawk> i'm playing a stream.. there is a way to register it?
<nmorse> And then loading the map fails?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> yup
<_Church_Of_Foamy> it let's me log in pick my char and when it goes to load the map it get's to 100%
<_Church_Of_Foamy> and fails
<Shuddertrix> philipacamaniac: The labs all run kubuntu (a couple run Gentoo with a similar kubuntu config), and the teachers chose either Ubuntu, Kubuntu, or Slackware (we have a couple cool slackware gurus working here, imagine that) for their own machines
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i know it can run just don't know what 've done wrong :(
<philipacamaniac> Shuddertrix: Ok no more, that's just too much! I can't take it! :)
<Shuddertrix> :(
<Shuddertrix> You can make the switch over, i know you can ;)
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i just don't want to go back to xp (not that i payed for it anyways)
<Shuddertrix> I'm getting sad thinking of the opteron servers being offline right now :(
<Shuddertrix> err, server.
<_Church_Of_Foamy> so anyone have an idea what might be going on?
<Shuddertrix> I demand my distcc! :D
<Shuddertrix> I'm going to see if this dvd works
<_Church_Of_Foamy> :(
<Shuddertrix> It's for a friend to try kubuntu out, but I think i'll play with it for awhile first
<Shuddertrix> seeing as how it took up minimal resources in vmware :D
<_Church_Of_Foamy> it's getting to the point where i will pay someone to make the game work
<Shuddertrix> :D
<Shuddertrix> that's it, break down..
<Shuddertrix> do it..
<Shuddertrix> >:D
<nmorse> Church_Of_Foamy: have you tried Wine's bugzilla?
<nmorse> or Fred's(?) Corner?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> yes they said it was unimportant
<Goshawk> can i save a stream (not the stream file but the stream itself with kaffeine?
<nmorse> Darn it, they won't work on my Rome: Total War either
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i have 157 people that will switch to linux if it can run ragnarok
<nmorse> 157?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> yup
<nmorse> You pulled that number out of your bum
<_Church_Of_Foamy> no there freinds and family
<nmorse> You have 157 friends and family members who play Ragnarok Online?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> well about 50 family members
<Shuddertrix> lol
<_Church_Of_Foamy> my fiancee got her family addicted to it
<_Church_Of_Foamy> and most of our freinds play it already
<_Church_Of_Foamy> but they all use windows
<Shuddertrix> that's sad..
<_Church_Of_Foamy> yea it is
<_Church_Of_Foamy> they like the way kubuntu is though
<Shuddertrix> no, the fact that most of your friends and family play the game..
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i let them try it on my box and they want it.....
<nmorse> Wow, I think a freenode server just took a dive
<_Church_Of_Foamy> well if you've ever played it you'd see it was a great game lol
<_Church_Of_Foamy> yup
<Goshawk> _Church_Of_Foamy: better mmrpg exists
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i know
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i have some of them
<Goshawk> _Church_Of_Foamy: look at rose or lineage
<_Church_Of_Foamy> but they seem to like ro
<_Church_Of_Foamy> and i'd really like to get them off xp
<_Church_Of_Foamy> rose online is awsome
<Slackman> hi how do i change my ubuntu to a kubuntu...i've got kde installed already..but when i try and update it i get
<nmorse> How about Guild Wars?
<Slackman> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Slackman>   kdelibs: Depends: kdelibs-data (>= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.2) but 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1 is installed
<hussam> guys I need help. I have a problem simmilar to this guy here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38677
<_Church_Of_Foamy> haven't tryed it yet but herd it was good
<hussam> I get no sound from tvtime
<nmorse> My friend just bought it to install it on my other PC
<_Church_Of_Foamy> nice how is it?
<nmorse> Haven't tried it yet
<nmorse> He had to leave too soon
<_Church_Of_Foamy> damn
<nmorse> I'm going to take one of his characters though and play with it
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i know linux can play this game it's handeld everything i've thrown at it so far
<nmorse> have you tried going to #wine?
<nmorse> Is that even an IRC channel?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> yes there about as much help as a soup sandwich on a rainy day
<Shuddertrix> wasn't i doing something?
<Shuddertrix> oh.. wait
<Shuddertrix> hehe
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i want to just keep this has a linuxbox i really don't want to do a dual boot
<_Church_Of_Foamy> thats just the same as loosing to winsucks
<_Church_Of_Foamy> and maybe a slap to linux?
<nmorse> There has to be some way to make it run
<nmorse> Hmm, most of them made it back at once too
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i know  but i am not knowledgeable enough in linux to do it
<nmorse> Odd
<Slackman> Church Of Foadmy: losing to winsucks?.....is this some kind of new game?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> no just they way i feel
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i just started using kubuntu a moth ago for the first time
<_Church_Of_Foamy> and i think it's better than microcrap will ever nbe
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i just don't know enough to make this game work lol
<Slackman> which game is it?
<Slackman> is it a linux game?>
<_Church_Of_Foamy> no it's called aeRO RagnaroK
<_Church_Of_Foamy> a private ragnarok server built off of the offical client
<nmorse> Oh, so you're trying to run a private server or are you using the client?
<Slackman> right...so is it a windows game then?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> yes
<_Church_Of_Foamy> client
<Slackman> through Cedega?
<Shuddertrix> Well, it boots..
<_Church_Of_Foamy> cedega can run it but not connect to the net
<_Church_Of_Foamy> and wine can run it kinda
<Shuddertrix> There are 2 problems, however
<newz2000> sorry, something funky just happened and if anyonre responded I missed it... Anyone here build a custom ubuntu-cd that could give a hand?
<Shuddertrix> It didn't work with my sound card.. when it was loading (past "Starting ubuntu") the pc speaker beeped about 5 times, and amixer was scrolling by it's help screen
<Slackman> kinda? and does cedega work properly aside from the network?
<Shuddertrix> and the resolutions are screwed up
<_Church_Of_Foamy> as far as i can tell
<_Church_Of_Foamy> it works fine with steam
<_Church_Of_Foamy> connects to the net and everything
<_Church_Of_Foamy> it just seems to be this particular game
<Shuddertrix> Anyone know what I should do?
<Slackman> is that game supported by cedega..i.e how well do they say it will run?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> well there was a document in there forums where someone got it to run with something called point2play
<_Church_Of_Foamy> but from what i can figure you have to pay with credit card
<_Church_Of_Foamy> to get it
<Shuddertrix> _Church_Of_Foamy: point2play is transgaming's special application for downloading, installing, and running Cedega.. yeah, you have to pay for it
<Slackman> Church ah, point2play is just cedega front end..its only like 15 dollars or something
<_Church_Of_Foamy> but i have also herd of people getting it to run without
<Slackman> it makes cedega really easy to update
<_Church_Of_Foamy> yea i kinda figured that
<Shuddertrix> Slackman: And really easy to use
<Slackman> yeh that too :)
<Shuddertrix> It does all the commands for you, makes game icons, etc.
<_Church_Of_Foamy> nice
<Slackman> i'd just find someone with a CC and give em 15 dollars..its not that expensive and its worth it
<hussam> can somebody help me figure out why I can't get sound from tvtime?
<Slackman> if you wanna play windows game
<_Church_Of_Foamy> could that have something to do with why it won't connect?
<Shuddertrix> How do I fix my resolutions on the livecd?
<Slackman> Shuddertrix, ctrl alt +/- ?
<Shuddertrix> Slackman: I'd do that, but I think it got my monitor's config wrong.. let me check
<Slackman> then you'll need to run xcfg i think
<Shuddertrix> Yeah, it did
<Shuddertrix> What route would I take to restart X, then?
<Shuddertrix> I usually use ctrl+alt+backspace, but I'm not sure if that would work right on the livecd?
<Slackman> should do
<_Church_Of_Foamy> so do you think that i need the point2play for the game?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> to connect to the internet?
<Shuddertrix> Argh, konqu doesn't mount my drive right. Have to go to the console.. sheesh
<Slackman> i think it would be easier for you to try that than wrestle with cedega...i don't think you NEED it but its easiest
<_Church_Of_Foamy> hmmm
<Retroman> does anyone know if the 3.4.1 binary included mdnsd support in kdelibs?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> is there a way to find out why it isen't connecting in cedega?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> like an error log or something?
<Shuddertrix> Heh, only a few lines of difference. That's good.
<Shuddertrix> Changed the monitor horiz/verti settings to my regular xorg.conf's lines. That shold work.
<Slackman> Church..well you can run it from the CLI and see what errors you get
<Shuddertrix> s/shold/should
<Shuddertrix> Change my mouse settings.. that should do it, be right back
<Shuddertrix> Ah, bliss.
<Shuddertrix> 1152x864 at 75hz. That worked wonderfully
<_Church_Of_Foamy> cool
<Slackman> church, you might like to try #cedega
<Shuddertrix> Now, about my sound problem
<Shuddertrix> It says it can't find /dev/dsp
<_Church_Of_Foamy> brb the game crashed and mucked up my display
<Slackman> Shuddertrix, is it there?
<Shuddertrix> Sadly, no
<Shuddertrix> There was some amixer problem when I was booting off the livecd
<Shuddertrix> Couldn't find /dev/dsp either, I think is what it said
<Shuddertrix> I kinda want sound to work..
<Slackman> Shuddertrix, is your sound card supported...?
<Shuddertrix> Slackman: It works in regular Kubuntu
<Shuddertrix> So you'd think that it would work, you know?
<Slackman> erm..why are you using a live cd when you have Kubuntu installed?
<Shuddertrix> I'm testing the livecd for a friend
<_Church_Of_Foamy> so any ideas about my predicament?
<Shuddertrix> He has a similar box to mine (same hard drive,*sound card*, video card) 
<Shuddertrix> Not exact same hard drive, of course
<Slackman> Shuddertrix, ah...erm...dunno then...there isn't much you can do on a live cd though...like if it doesn't detect it doesn't detect...you can try alsaconf
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<Shuddertrix> There is no alsaconf :(
<Slackman> or try and load the module manually
<Shuddertrix> That might work
<Shuddertrix> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.ko
<Slackman> modprobe snd-ens1371
<_Church_Of_Foamy> so you think i can motivate people by offering a $100 reward for makeing the game work for the public linux users?
<Slackman> Church i doubt it :P
<_Church_Of_Foamy> oh well it was worth a try lol
<Shuddertrix> It loaded, but it didn't help anything?
<Slackman> i mean...the 15 dollars is going towards development of wine..
<_Church_Of_Foamy> do you guys know that microcrap charges for there updates now
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i could convert so many to linux if this game workd lol
<_Church_Of_Foamy> <---wishes he was a linux guru 
<Shuddertrix> The module loaded, but there's no /dev/dsp and I'm not the greatest with sound in linux
<Slackman> Shuddertrix, k, sounds like a udev thing\
<_Church_Of_Foamy> does anyone know anything about a os called reactos?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> someone gave me a cd with this os on it
<neko> I have a clean install of kubuntu on my other computer, but the network card is showing as disabled in Control Center, and Control Center won't let me change any settings. Anyone have any ideas on what to check for next?
<Shuddertrix> Hmm
<Shuddertrix> 2-line paste:
<Shuddertrix> Jun  1 19:27:26 localhost kernel: unable to grab IRQ 17
<Shuddertrix> Jun  1 19:27:26 localhost kernel: ENS1371: probe of 0000:00:09.0 failed with error -16
<_Church_Of_Foamy> is it possible to put xp on after installing kubuntu?
<Shuddertrix> That was before I modprobe'd, however
<Slackman> Shuddertrix, ah i think it needs to do that IRQ thingo for 2.6.10+ systems
<Shuddertrix> Silly thing also put up the wrong timezone too ;)
<Shuddertrix> Slackman: eh?
<Slackman> Shuddertrix, erm...check out the changlogs for 2.6.10
<Slackman> there is something about irq checks
<Slackman> you have to pass something to lilo/grub
<Shuddertrix> Eh, i can't find anything..
<Slackman> ok, when you boot the computer, it will tell you after it loads the kernel..you have to be very quick though
<Shuddertrix> Would it happen to be in dmesg?
<Shuddertrix> Still can't find anything.
<Shuddertrix> Hmm..
<Shuddertrix> Just ran hotplug and it's slowing everything down!
<Shuddertrix> udevd seems to be doing something..
<Shuddertrix> I think i screwed something up :P
<Shuddertrix> Eh..
<Shuddertrix> this is getting weird
<Shuddertrix> Can't figure out what's using up the cpu
<Shuddertrix> top isn't doing sqaut
* ztonzy is updating to kde 3.4.1
<seek205> ugh how do you install custom mouse cursors in kbuntu?
<Shuddertrix> ps isn't helping either, and there are udev and default.hotplug processes running all over the place
<Shuddertrix> Not sure if I should kill em'
<ubuntu> I fixed it.
<Shuddertrix> I guess no one is interested in how I fixed it, either ;)
<Shuddertrix> I just wish it would detect my monitor properly.
<schlomo> Hi
<schlomo> does kdialog is present directly in Kubuntu ?
<schlomo> any idea ?
<aseigo> yes
<aseigo> it's part of kdebase and therefore in kubuntu
<schlomo> ok thanks
<reagleBRKLN> has anyone successfully used a web page to help them install freenx? some use different debs for different directions, with different directions, some create a /home/.nx user, some don't, etc. never got it to work with a knoppix or kubuntu install
<Tm_T> hullo
<hussam> Tm_T: did you upgrade to kde 3.4.1? I feel like I'm the only person who upgrade. I'm starting to regret that I did so
<StR> hussam: why?
<hussam> I am keeping 3.4.1 but if nobody upgraded then I probably shouldn't have done so. Although kde3.4.1 did resolve all the crashes I was having with kmail.
<StR> I want to use  3.4.1
<StR> I was using breezy (bad idea) and today i'm going to return to hoary and  use 3.4.1
<hussam> StR: same here. I tried breezy but found it too buggy, It would not mount anything. So I formatted, reinstalled hoary and installed kde 3.4.1
<StR> hussam: the same....
<hussam> It does feel better than kde 3.4.0 especially kmail and kopete.
<error403> how do i upgrade to 3.4.1?
<hussam> add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list 
<hussam>  deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main
<hussam> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tm_T> hussam: I upgraded
<error403> ok
<error403> will do
<hussam> Tm_T: did you upgrade kdevelop?
<error403> how stable is it?
<Tm_T> hussam: hmm, I'm not sure...
<Tm_T> error403: stable
<error403> good
<error403> lol
<error403> i dont like messing with unstable
<error403> i move to linux because it WORKS
<error403> lol
<hussam> error403: pretty stable. as I said it resolved all problems I had with the previous release.
<error403> cool
<error403> will do then
<Firetech> It gave me problems with JuK, but I switched to amaroK.
* error403 loves nano
<error403> lol
<error403> is it just me, or can permissions in Kubuntu be a real pain a lot of the time?
<Firetech> hussam: I agree about kopete, now there's a difference between online and offline icons :)
<hussam> Firetech: JuK still works here. but then again I prefer kaffeine.
<Firetech> hussam: it crashes after playing about 5-20 songs
<Tm_T> amaroK <3<3<3
<Firetech> meant 5-10, but 5-20 became better
<Firetech> amaroK 1.2.4 + aKode is the right for me
<hussam> Firetech: I can't tell, I only have 3 mp3 files. I usually listen to CDs 
<Firetech> :P
<hussam> Firetech: plus kaffeine plays DVDs perfectly.
<Firetech> I uninstalled kaffeine, using kplayer instead
<Firetech> Xine bugs me.
<Firetech> I don't have a DVD, so I don't really care
<hussam> I used to have a cd writer but I thought I'd get a dvd rom. ( they're pretty cheap )
<hussam> Firetech: I might get a dvd burner but I'm looking for a good price.
<Firetech> One store is selling Dual Layer DVD burners for 699 SEK (roughly 70)
<hussam> 70 is like how much dollars?
<Curalton> 80
<Firetech> that's roughly 70$ too
<Firetech> pretty roughly
<hussam> that's an excellent price.
<Firetech> gah...
<Firetech> amarok has crashed again.
<Curalton> 84.70 to be precise, rate is 1.21 atm :)
<Firetech> amarok crashes after about 35 songs...
<Firetech> Curalton: count from SEK instead
<Firetech> I'm not sure about the SEK ->  currency
<Firetech> *rate
<Curalton> 93 Dollars even from Swedisch Crowns
<StR> who was asking about kdevelop?
<hussam> still, imo, anything lees than a 100 dollars for a dual layer dvd burner is good
<hussam> StR: i was
<StR> hussam: you use kdevelop to develop what? may I ask?
<sirukin> I use kdevelop to develop geekly girl arms.
<StR> I would like to develop with QT#.... but I see the proyect is dead...
<hussam> StR: 3.2.1 didn't work. I had to downgrade to 3.2.0
<sirukin> gtk#
<Tm_T> eeh
<hussam> StR: my sister writes software for university projects 
<StR> sirukin: yes.. I l know.. but.. I would like to use kdelibs or qt...
<hussam> StR: this is why I needed kdevelop
<StR> hussam: in c++?
<hussam> StR: yeah. but I'm not the programmer here.
<hussam> brb
<seek205> Does anyone know why I can't play sound in fullscreen games? I have sound on the desktop?
<StR> seek205: like what game?
<seek205> um tuxracer
<hussam> seek205: I had a similar problem in supertux. It went away when I installed libsdl1.2debian-all
<Jimi`> hello everybody
<Jimi`> I'm looking for kubuntu italian channel :-)
<seek205> hussam: thx trying that now
<seek205> hussam: thanks that worked!
<hussam> seek205: :)
<Jimi`> thanks a lot
<Jimi`> good bye
<apollo2011> I am trying to use Azureus but it doesn't seem to find Java.  I believe kynpatic had installed it but I also just installed it from the java self extracting file.  How do I get Azureus to see it?
#kubuntu 2005-06-09
<uniq> take a look at ubuntuguide.org
<uniq> there are good step by step guides for java and azureus.
<uniq> just use kwrite instead of gedit whenever it might be used :)
* hussam is away: goes to sleep
<seek205> Where is the package sun-j2re1.5?? I can't find it
<seek205> I have multiverse and universe enabled
<Funzo> is KDE slower than gnome?
<Funzo> i seem to notice a huge speed diffrence from kubuntu and ubuntu
<Funzo> but i disabled all the KDE monitorring and set it to use less ram.... now it seems to move ok... but i shouldnt need to do that
<Curalton> gnome2 and kde3 are about equal in "speed"
<Funzo> ok
<Funzo> thx
<Curalton> kde 3.4 for sure
<Funzo> is the newest kde in the iso?
<Funzo> i downloaded/installed it yesterday
<Curalton> i dont think the .1 is on the official CDs
<Funzo> ah k
<Curalton> ubuntu releaes in half year cycles
<Curalton> releases*
<Funzo> np hehe i was impressed enoguh that it was already compiled and avail thru apt-get
<dabugas> hi
<Funzo> man you guys are more active than microsoft
<Funzo> :P
<dabugas> i'm having a hassle with kopete...
<dabugas> is this an appropriate place to ask? (since it's not really kubuntu specific)
<Curalton> #kopete ?
<dabugas> ooh, wow.
* dabugas is irc stupid, generally
<dabugas> thanks
<Tm_T> =)
<Curalton> np :)
<alex9988> fellas
<alex9988> i installed kubuntu on a cheapo amd64, yesterday 
<alex9988> and my only issue is that MP3s don't play
<uniq> in which player? 
<alex9988> kaffeine and amarok go down with error 11 (sigsegv sp?)
<alex9988> methinks its the xine down below
<alex9988> or however the engine is called
<alex9988> wavs and CDs are fine
<dabugas> did you install akode-mpeg?
<uniq> what about amarok? 
<alex9988> i did only the default install...
<alex9988> it worked when i ran the 32 bit version off the live cd
<dabugas> alex9988: put the hoary sources in your apt and install akode-mpeg
<dabugas> ah. then maybe it's something else
<alex9988> the sound card works fine with knoppix-based installs......
<alex9988> and in win2000
<dabugas> alex9988: if you can play wavs but not mp3s chances are is you don't have the right encoder; which is why i suggested akode-mpeg (it's required for amarok to play mp3s). other than that, i'm not aware of the error.
<alex9988> (amarok and kaffeine, from the default install, both go down. kaffeine shows the error screen, amarok only sometimes, but it never plays the music
<alex9988> dabugas, is it consistent with the error #??
<dabugas> i don't know. i 'm switching to kubuntu more or less right now
<alex9988> ok
<dabugas> and installed them simultaenously
<dabugas> btw, amarok has crashed after 15 minutes of usage. grrrrr.
<alex9988> i have the gnome version running for a few hours now. but i like kde better so i guess i'll go back. errors are quite the same in ubuintu
<alex9988> but the display of errors is far better in K
<dabugas> (without wanting to incite flames, &c) i prefer gnome. but i find it less mature. plus, it's going in a direction i'm not particularly enjoying
<alex9988> ok. let's not talk religion  here :-)
<dabugas> heh
<alex9988> i use win xp 11 hrs per day in the office. who's laughing now :-(
<dabugas> i'm talking strictly about the interface in more or less the default state. i'm not really a techie person. the days of fiddling with sawfish and lisp are behind me :)
<alex9988> i was such in the early 80s
<alex9988> now it's work for survival!
<dabugas> just want something that doesn't piss me off (and gnome began to do so... consistently)
<dabugas> i use win 2000 where i work
<dabugas> hehehe
<alex9988> at least when i log on to the DB servers they're solaris
<alex9988> ok. have a nice day. i go sleep a little, then see a little spurs-suns
<alex9988> bye
<dabugas> at least, i mostly do word and excel at work. otherwise i just jump.
<dabugas> i jsut wish i could convince the adminstration of using firefox instead of explorer
<alex9988> :-0
<Funzo> dabugas have you ever tried kde?
<dabugas> that's what i'm using right now
<dabugas> just switched yesterday
<Funzo> yeah
<Funzo> I find it more like windows
<Funzo> but thats just me... i think its more like other OSs... I find it easier to use
<dabugas> that is what i don't like
<dabugas> :)
<dabugas> i used to use sawfish with various lisp mods
<Funzo> ioh heh
<Funzo> ii think its pretty nice for anyone just switching from windows
<dabugas> and ran everything out of a terminal
<dabugas> unfortunately i'm a sucker for eye candy
<dabugas> so the desktops enticed me recently (i got a slightly newer computer too... a whooping 500mhz athlon ;p)
<dabugas> well, i've been with linux since 98 or so. i switched because i _hate_ the windows interface. 
<dabugas> the only thing i've noticed with kde that is really odd is that the same font, with the same size, appears larger or smaller in different places
<Funzo> heh
<dabugas> does anyone else have this?
<Funzo> i think thats just part of kde
<dabugas> no, i think i've probably done something silly somewhere along the line
<Funzo> i think i have that too
* Firetech goes to bed, it's nicer than sleeping in the chair in front of the computer
<dabugas> for example in amarok: i use free sans 12 in the playlsit and free sans 10 in the context and they look identical (!)
<Firetech> dabugas: it can be different between computers too
<seek205> Wow this amaroK player is really nice!
<Firetech> I asked a guy on kde-look what font he used in his title bar
<Firetech> he said bit stream vera sans bold 12
<Firetech> I entered size 12, that was WAY to big...
<sirk> hahaha
<seek205> Does anyone know any firewall manager programs like firestarter but for KDE?
<Firetech> 10pt on my comp is 12pt on his comp. Same font, same context
<dabugas> i know. it's just that i find it strange that the same font in the same application is different sizes
<dabugas> maybe this is a design decision. i have no idea.
<Firetech> it ain't idiot friendly...
<Firetech> good night.
<dabugas> seek205: if you know and like firestar why don't you use that? a quick search points to guarddog
<nmorse> guarddog is pretty nice
<nmorse> Easy to set up and even has normal port info for stuff like games
<seek205> Cause I dont think it will sit in the system tray.. I dunno
<dabugas> seek205: gaim which is a gnome program sits just fine on my kde taskbar
<seek205> really? 
<dabugas> yup
<seek205> Sorry I never used to use KDE till now really
<dabugas> i'm switching now, too. i haven't used it since it was proprietery :)
<seek205> heh 
<dabugas> ok, i just tried firestarter. it works just fine with the system tray
<seek205> ok thx
<seek205> but it has to have root privliges how can I get it to run on startup?
<dabugas> not sure how kde's session management works
<dabugas> but you would to run it with sudo
<seek205> yea
<dabugas> in gnome i had made it start with "gksudo firestarter"
<dabugas> not sure if there's "ksudo" :) and how you can add it at start-up, tho
<seek205> heh yeah
<seek205> maybe there is
<dabugas> is there any way to make gtk+ programs to look something except shit in kde?
<dabugas> (esp. gtk1 programs like amule)
<firasR> hi all
<firasR> dabugas:  if u find one please let me know, tried gtk2-engines-gtk-qt package but it doesn't help much, actually makes 'em look worse sometimes
<dabugas> heh
<firasR> dabugas:  however if i use it with the "Mist" gtk theme some apps look half decent, but nowhere near Qt apps though
<dabugas> by biggest prob is not with amule (which looked crap on gnome 2 anyway) but firefox. i really, really like firefox. and it's just looks really bad
<dabugas> i'm using lipstik on kde and the difference is so painfully obvious :(
<firasR> dabugas:  u gotta try the "Plastik Crystal SVG" theme
<firasR> dabugas:  makes it look like a KDE app
<firasR> dabugas:  almost like konqueror
<firasR> dabugas: really nice I must admit
<firasR> dabugas:  sorry that's "PlastikFox Crystal SVG"
<dabugas> it just changes the buttons &c, no?
<dabugas> it doesn't change the actual widgets... or am i wrong, here?
<firasR> dabugas:  hey, beggers can't be choosers :) but I use it with the KDE "Lipstik" widgets and "Crystal" window decos and it looks pretty decent
<dabugas> i'll give it a shot
<dabugas> konqueror is great, but i prefer have a distinct browser
<dabugas> (i have simple, silly mind... ;)
<firasR> dabugas:  same here :) hehe
<dabugas> although i just saw kontact and i'm thinking of ditching thunderbird
<dabugas> i'm just being cautious still coz of thunderbird's awesome spam filtering
<firasR> dabugas:  been using kontact for some time and I love it
<brandonn> I use kontact fairly extensively, I like it, but it's still not up to the level of Evolution
<dabugas> i found evolution too clunky
<firasR> brandonn:  how so ?
<dabugas> but then i always prefered of using one program to do one job rather than four
<brandonn> well, mostly in the area of third party support, like phpgroupware
<firasR> brandonn:  haven't tried too many (or any of those)
<brandonn> the one thing that I was was that it supported SQL as a database type for calendar and addressbook
<brandonn> right now I'm writing a perl script to update SQL based on the Vcards
<dabugas> and then let's simplify... there's mutt. 
<firasR> dabugas:  u gotta be kiddin' right ?
<firasR> :)
<brandonn> I have a friend that is a third level engineer at Sun, and still uses pine for email
<dabugas> i used pine for years
<dabugas> (well, two)
<dabugas> & of course pico is an adorable editor
<brandonn> yeah, I still prefer vim, but I think it's more habit now than anything, I can't count how many times I type :wq in OpenOffice
<firasR> I did some time ago as well, waaaaaay back, it was painful !
<dabugas> firasR: the beauty of linux is that you can mix-&-match the really basic with the really complex
<firasR> brandonn:  now that's one thing that's actually grown on me, VIM :)
<dabugas> brandonn: heh. never one for either vim or emacs; but it took some adjusting to go to abiword from nedit (now i'm trying to use OOo with some success)
<firasR> brandonn:  i keep reading all those posts that say "type gedit/kedit this file or that" and I'm thinkin' why would u want to do that ? so much faster to type "vi" :)
<dabugas> heh
<firasR> dabugas:  yeah ur absolutely right, choice is a blessing !
<dabugas> generally i have an "e" link to a console text editor (mcedit or somethign equally simple) and an "xe" for something like gedit (or leafpad which is even liter)
<firasR> dabugas:  nice idea
<dabugas> this way i can switch editors, without switching commands :)
<dabugas> (unless i'm using arguments which generally differ)
<apollo2011> Is there anything I need to do to a new Western Digital hd before I install it and run the Kubuntu install and format it?
<_tarball_> Why does kubuntu ask for the install CD/DVD when I 'apt-get' some packages?
<KaiL> because you have the cdrom listet in /etc/apt/sources.list
<KaiL> and so it tries to install them from there, as far as possible
<Mez> can anyone help me with using the wiki - /query please
<seek205> does KDE have a startup folder or options for program to startup on KDE start?
<KaiL> .kde/Autostart
<seek205> ah thanks
<dabugas> g'night
* hussam is away: goes to sleep
<seek205> is there a deb for firefox 1.04 anywhere?
<apollo2011> seek205: the latest package available in kynaptic is 1.04
<apollo2011> It appears as 1.02 though.
<apollo2011> if you get blocked from the Firefox Extensions site, you can edit a key in about:config so it will let you in
* allee is away: Away at the moment
<seek205> oh ok I see I just changed the version # so I could get to moz update
<warty> kubuntu just died
<warty> x wont start
<warty> on startup, it did a fsck, fsck died a couple times, when I got it to finish it'd found lots of errors, fixed them supposedly, now x wont start
<warty> anyone home?
<liz4rd> bleh
<seek205> what other good kde irc clients are there besides konversation? this one gets on my nerves
<N1G0W> lol try xchat
<liz4rd> irssi
<liz4rd> epic
<liz4rd> bitchx
<Funzo> gaim
<liz4rd> :P
<Funzo> but gaim sucks for irc heh
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> mozilla chat :P
<Funzo> ohh yeah mozilla makes a good one
<liz4rd> dumbass
<liz4rd> JUST LEAVES
<Funzo> but imho xchat is the best
<Funzo> LOL
<Funzo> i thot u was tlakin to me at first
<liz4rd> LOL
<Funzo> i think he prolly got d/ced
<liz4rd> i'm not banned anymore
<Funzo> look at quit msg
<liz4rd> oh
<Funzo> hahaha
<Funzo> did u see what we said bfore u left?
<Funzo> or what liz4rd said :P
<liz4rd> all i need to do on ubuntu is video drivers... sound drivers... and something els
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> shhh
<Funzo> haha
<liz4rd> he mighte not take to kindly to insults
<Funzo> your coding it?
<Funzo> no not that
<liz4rd> wtf then?
<liz4rd> oh
<Funzo> :)
<liz4rd> =)
<Funzo> im not that mean lol
<liz4rd> ok good :P
<Funzo> so r u coding drivers?
<Funzo> or u installing?
<liz4rd> installing
<Funzo> ah heh
<Funzo> doesnt it auto setup evrything
<Funzo> for ya
<liz4rd> but not sure about the nvidia drivers
<liz4rd> cuz i dont know how to get out of X on ubuntu
<Funzo> ohh
* liz4rd was on slackware yesterday
<Funzo> mine just stopped loading when i booted
<Funzo> i dont know why
<liz4rd> :P
<Funzo> i was trying forever to kill it
<liz4rd> i think i might grow to like ubuntu
<Funzo> then kde had an error and the gui didnt come up when i rebooted... but it still works wen i start it
<liz4rd> sudo apt-get install xfce4 :D
<Funzo> :)
<Funzo> do u prefer kde or gnome?
<liz4rd> mmmm hard to say...when i first started out on linux kde was my homie then gnome got pretty cool so i stayed in the middle with fluxbox and xfce
<liz4rd> xfce is m fav recently
<liz4rd> u?
<Funzo> kde
<Funzo> its more suitable for n00bs
<liz4rd> :P probly
<Funzo> similar to other OSs
<liz4rd> i consider my sefl still one tho :P
<Funzo> nice feel and look
<Funzo> me2
<Funzo> :)
<Funzo> thats why i prefer it
<liz4rd> what are all the distro's youv been on?
<Funzo> linspire, debian, a few xbox-linux distros like Xebian, gentooX and knoppix
<Funzo> an rh
<Funzo> and mandrake a long time ago
<Funzo> but how many did i get to work is the real question
<Funzo> :)
<Funzo> ohh and obviously ubuntu + kubuntu
<liz4rd> me (from the begining) knoppix, fedora, SuSE, slackware and now ubuntu
<Funzo> hehe nice
<Funzo> i always wanted to try suse
<liz4rd> my dream is to sucessfully install gentoo
<Funzo> but i heard it was no good for noobs
<liz4rd> no its prefect man
<liz4rd> its the easyest of all :P
<Funzo> i failed lol on a ppc
<liz4rd> :P
<Funzo> but on xbox with gentooX it is real easy
<liz4rd> probly
<Funzo> well i mean they know what it is going to be run on
<Funzo> so forget all that hardware detecting shit
<Funzo> they can make it completely automated
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> brb phone
<Funzo> kk
<Shuddertrix> Kubuntu's livecd makes a great disc to install gentoo from..
<Shuddertrix> my friend already got his copy, and he is loving kubuntu. now, to get him to install it..
<Funzo> i never thought of that
<Shuddertrix> want a screenshot? it couldn't be easier..
<Funzo> haha
<Funzo> sure
<Funzo> prolly
<Funzo> with the gui it must be real easy
<Shuddertrix> It's not like you install gentoo with a gui, you're still following the guid
<Shuddertrix> It's just, you're able to do other thngs..
<liz4rd> back
<liz4rd> well url to screenshot?
<Shuddertrix> me, personally, i'm using Kontact and Konq to do other things. Oh, and Konversation for IRC
<Shuddertrix> hold on
<liz4rd> alright
<Funzo> i like xchat better
<liz4rd> yeah
<Shuddertrix> I perfer irssi with a good terminal app (like aterm or eterm)
<Shuddertrix> http://img109.echo.cx/my.php?image=snapshot15cp.png
<Shuddertrix> I'm on 76 of 87 already. It's flying, and Kubuntu still rocks.
<liz4rd> kewl
* Shuddertrix is having a triple-boot, kubuntu gentoo windows.
<Shuddertrix> I'll use kubuntu to show off to friends on how easy it is to use linux, gentoo for regular usage (won't forget kubuntu for some things, however ;) ) and windows for.. well, nothing really..
<liz4rd> :P
<Shuddertrix> I mean, what can I do in windows that I couldn't in linux?
<Shuddertrix> One game will not run in cedega. That's it.
<Shuddertrix> (of the ones I play)
<Shuddertrix> By the way, the only thing I changed from the defaults in that screenshot is the fonts, i'm using FreeSans everywhere
<liz4rd> k
<seek205> Everytime I start Enemy terroritry it wont run unless I kill artsd is there any way to fix that so I dont have to kill it everytime?
<Shuddertrix> seek205: Same here, but with other games..
<Shuddertrix> Not sure what's up with that.
<Shuddertrix> I just disable sound system support until i'm done playing a game
* Shuddertrix waits for his kernel to compile while planning some stuff in kontact. compiling a kernel has never been so phun
<Shuddertrix> Hopefully, i'm not the only one that uses kontact.
<SpookyET>  Windows and Ubuntu both run at 1600x1200, 75.  However, when I boot into Ubuntu, the image is shifted right by a half a cm.  I'm tired to alwasy have to adjust the image each time I boot into Windows and Linux.  Does anyone have any idea on how to fix this?  x11 problem?
<Shuddertrix> SpookyET: Shift the screen with Windows a half-cm over. Problem solved.
<Shuddertrix> To be honest, I have no idea how to fix that with X.
<SpookyET> Shuddertrix, wrong
<SpookyET> the screen looks wrong in linux
<SpookyET> not windows
<Shuddertrix> SpookyET: Wrong? Then what's right?
<Shuddertrix> :P
<SpookyET> if i shift it in windows, i won't see a part of the start menu
<Shuddertrix> Really, I don't know why.
<Shuddertrix> Google helped yet?
<SpookyET> nope
<SpookyET> xconfig file problem?
<Shuddertrix> You'd think that there is probably a setting you can change.
<SpookyET> hmm
<SpookyET> suse 9.3 recognizes the ipod
<liz4rd> does it?
<SpookyET> yeah
<liz4rd> sweet
<SpookyET> i know
<SpookyET> i've been thinking of getting it
<liz4rd> well it would be cooler if i owned one
<liz4rd> :P
<SpookyET> i just don't know how many cds i need
<SpookyET> there are 5
<liz4rd> really?
<liz4rd> shits aint free is it
<SpookyET> every linux can be downloaded
<liz4rd> i know that ;)
<SpookyET> it's dvd only, but some dudes made 5 cds out of the dvd and put it on bittorrent
<SpookyET> 3.7G
<liz4rd> sweet
<seek205> what package would Python Qt bindings be in?
<SpookyET> all i want is kde
<SpookyET> i hate gnome
<SpookyET> i don't want all 5
<Shuddertrix> you could do an ftp install
<Shuddertrix> I did that when I used to run SuSE
<Shuddertrix> Yes, back when it was SuSE.. ;)
<SpookyET> finding the right ftp is hard
<Shuddertrix> It found my ipod, too
<SpookyET> amaroK:-)
<Shuddertrix> Yeah, it took my about 7 tries, but i soon found one that maxed my connection
<Shuddertrix> .. back when my cable was 3mbps and not 5mbps.. heh
<SpookyET> ubuntu is pissing me off due to the old mono stuff
<SpookyET> is gnumerics as good as the gnome dudes make it seem?
<Shuddertrix> If your into that thing, yeah, it's pretty good
<Shuddertrix> Now, this is an oddity..
<Shuddertrix> Check this out: http://img122.echo.cx/my.php?image=snapshot23qw.png
<Shuddertrix> Nothing horrible, but strange..
<kakalto> ?
<SpookyET> don't know
<kakalto> is it supposed the be alifgned that way?
<SpookyET> haven't got a joystick
<SpookyET> Does anyone know how to change file/dir permissions in gnome recursivly?
<kakalto> try #ubuntu .... this place is more likely to tell you about kde
<SpookyET> in kde, it does it by default
<SpookyET> gnome is just weird
<kakalto> true that
<mrmanic> hmm
<kakalto> gnome just crashes for me
<kakalto> on login
<mrmanic> I don't think I've ever changed permissions in gui
<Shuddertrix> No..
<kakalto> which is one reason I use kde instead of gnome
<Shuddertrix> It the fact that the display and joystick panels are in the SAME panel
<kakalto> ahh
<Shuddertrix> It is
<Shuddertrix> Geez. I can't even make correct sentences anymore.
<kakalto> >_>
<_tron> test
<Shuddertrix> _tron: test failed
<kakalto> :P
<_tron> tron: test succesfully
<Shuddertrix> _tron: kernel panic: master queue check testing has FAILED, cannot continue.
<Shuddertrix> 091239801923080192380909180821291380123809213 (random spam)
<kakalto> 404 NOT FOUND
<_tron> y2k
<Shuddertrix> 666 HELLBOUND TRAIN TEST FAILED - ABORT ABORT ABORT
<SpookyET> the best thing about suse is yast
<kakalto> I might try SuSe at some stage
<SpookyET> seeds are kind of scarce
<_tron> the best thing about kubuntu chat is tron
<Shuddertrix> No
<Shuddertrix> The best thing about #kubuntu is most definatly.. the /topic
<kakalto> _tron, you're getting mixed up with 'worst'
<Shuddertrix> I mean, you find answers to a ton of questions with the /topic. It's a ton better then even me... a hard task, for sure.. but it's been done, by #kubuntu 's /topic
<Shuddertrix> ;)
<SpookyET> the only thing that brought me to kde believe it or not is amaroK
<Shuddertrix> SpookyET: Came for the amaroK, stayed for everything else?
<seek205> grr what package has python KDE bindings in it?
<Shuddertrix> seek205: Me is not sure..
<SpookyET> i hate itunes on windows, but i like that format.  There are 2 clones that suck (wxMusik, which also works on linux)
<seek205> I need it for a AmaroK script I found the python qt bindings but now its wants the KDE ones to
<SpookyET> tried ubuntu first, but Rhythmbox's indexing is very slow
<kakalto> SpookyET, true that
<Shuddertrix> yeah, it is
<kakalto> I liked Juk
<kakalto> but when I found amarok.... 
<kakalto> I switched to kde
<SpookyET> i also tried the hyped beagle
<SpookyET> completly unusable
<Shuddertrix> beagle?
<SpookyET> i'm surprised you don't know
<Shuddertrix> you mean the searching mono thingy, or something else?
<SpookyET> it's been plastered all over the place
<SpookyET> yeah
<Shuddertrix> it's a pile of shat
<Shuddertrix> it sucks at searching..
<SpookyET> it's not that
<Shuddertrix> (never got it to work, heh)
<SpookyET> it just eats resources like crazy
<Shuddertrix> yeah
<SpookyET> i surprised that the mono devs are all gtk when suse is mainly kde
<Shuddertrix> yeah
<SpookyET> Qt# was abandoned
<Shuddertrix> sucks.
<Shuddertrix> oh crap
<Shuddertrix> my scheduled "do nothing" is in 6 minutes.
<Shuddertrix> just move that up an hour.. there we go
<SpookyET> i don't really mind. gtk-qt does a pretty good job except for the horrible gnome icons
<Shuddertrix> gtk-qt is awesome!
<SpookyET> i wish it could change the icons too
<SpookyET> are you having konqueror problems?
<SpookyET> it crashes
<toran> hey guys, how do I get my gtk theme to apply on startup of a window manager like fluxbgox?
<SpookyET> night
<seek205> ugh is there any way to make firefox the default url handler for KDE? instead of konqurer??
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> firefox , to handle files ?
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> see the configuration section of konqueror -> files association
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> it s similar to windows
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> in the text section text you have html ...
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> so you have just to change the order
<Tezkah> but... Konqueror
<ilmansee> is the above repos different then the official ones of the ubuntu hoaray or just a mirror for the packages specific to kde
<ilmansee> basically do i have to add them
<jaro> Hi @ll
<Goshawk> jaro: re
<jaro> :-)
<Goshawk> :D
<jaro> nice to meet someone here
<Goshawk> me too
<jaro> how long have you been using kubuntu ?
<Goshawk> is there a way to save a video stream with kde applications (like kaffeine)?
<Goshawk> from one week
<Goshawk> jaro: i used ubuntu for one year
<Goshawk> jaro: than i saw the nice work of the kubuntu staff and switched
<Goshawk> to it
<jaro> oh cool
<Goshawk> jaro: you?
<jaro> i didnt use ubuntu, because of gnome.. so i was very pleased when i heard about kubuntu
<jaro> i have installed it two weeks ago
<jaro> i had some problems though...
<jaro> but it works 
<Goshawk> jaro: i was happy with gnome but using it i noted that working with medias (cd-dvd) is not so easy and beutiful as it's on kde
<jaro> oh, i don't use gnome just because it doesn't look nice
<jaro> and of course, because nautilus was so bad
<Goshawk> yes.. nautilus with is space navigation
<Goshawk> s/it/its
<jaro> and its few possibilities to handle files
<jaro> i still have problems getting administator-mode in kcontrol
<jaro> hi
<Goshawk> jaro: i dont' know...
<jaro> what problems do you actually have with kubuntu ?
<Goshawk> jaro: me?
<jaro> yes
<Goshawk> i've a stream file, whne i click to it kaffeine opens and paly but i wanna save the stream into my hd. how to do that?
<jaro> where is that file ?
<Goshawk> is a wmn
<jaro> its on the internet i guess
<Goshawk> of 174 bytes
<Goshawk> yes it's
<jaro> can u give the url ?
<Goshawk> when i play it download the stream in real time and i see it
<Goshawk> i've the file here
<Goshawk> wait
<Goshawk> jaro: http://media.fastweb.it/WM9/raiclick/FMVRAI04000001051168.wmv
<jaro> kk
<jaro> i guess the easiest way would be to open it in Browser.. then save it to your hd
<CruNcher> or use wget from the console :)
<jaro> i havent got the codecs installed it seemed
<Goshawk> CruNcher: using wget i'll download the stream source file, isn't it?
* Goshawk try using wget
<Goshawk> CruNcher: no it does not work it downloaded the sorce stream file
<CruNcher> isn't that what you want ?
<Goshawk> jaro: when i open in browser a windows come up and say how pc should open that file (and i choose kaffeine)
<SlicerDicer-> how can I locate lame? I dont see it in my repositorys
<Goshawk> CruNcher: no i wanna the video itself
<Goshawk> not the source stream file
<CruNcher> ahh
<CruNcher> sorry i see
<CruNcher> its a link file
<Goshawk> yes
<Goshawk> it's
<CruNcher> normaly you dont name those .WMV
<CruNcher> :P
<Goshawk> Length: 174 [video/x-ms-wvx] 
<Ghetek> how do i add deb http://download.kde.org/stable/3.4.1/kubuntu/ hoary-updates main to my sources list?
<jaro> vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Goshawk> Ghetek: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<CruNcher> ok
<Ghetek> Failed to fetch http://download.kde.org/stable/3.4.1/kubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  302 Found
<CruNcher> it goes to a Windows Media Server
<jaro> then insert:    deb  http://download.kde.org/stable/3.4.1/kubuntu/ hoary-updates main
<Goshawk> CruNcher: yes i know
<CruNcher> you have to rip the stream search on google for :P
<Goshawk> ok
<jaro> kynaptic seemed to crash last time, so i shot it down.. Now it says it can't get lock... some other process would be using it, what process would that be ?
<Ghetek> jaro: http://pastebin.com/293726 i did
<Goshawk> jaro: try to locate the pid with sudo  ps -x 
<jaro> what is pastebin about ?
<Ghetek> its the log of things
<jaro> ps -x ?
<Ghetek> try it
<jaro> command not found
<jaro> oh it works
<jaro> :)
<Goshawk> jaro: try to locate synaptic or knaptic or aptitude
<jaro> yes i did
<jaro> it works again :)
<jaro> i killed the process with top, but is there another way ?
<Goshawk> i don't know another way
<sirukin> would installing Kubuntu on the Nokia 770 be possible?
<jaro> i dunno
<jaro> what package is for the windows-codecs ??
<sirukin> w32codecs
<sirukin> or apt-cache search codecs and go through that
<jaro> havent got that w32 package in my reposes
<Ghetek> so any ideas as to why i cant get that in my source?
<Ghetek> *source.list?
<jaro> cant get what ?
<Goshawk> jaro: you should add marillat sources
<Ghetek> marilat?
<Ghetek> oh
<Ghetek> sorry, thought that was to me
<jaro> where are those marillat sources ?
<Ghetek> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main deb http://cyberspace.ucla.edu/marillat unstable main
<Goshawk> jaro: use google
<Ghetek> go here for those sources http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/swmgmt.html#h2add
<amu> ztonzy: you got your blender? 
<jaro> hey there we go
<jaro> the codecs ^
<jaro> ^
<jaro> ^^
<Goshawk> uhhahahaa
<Goshawk> found!!!!
<Goshawk> uhahahhaha
<Goshawk> look.
<jaro> ?
<Goshawk> kaffeine is able to send broadcast stream
<Goshawk> so i sent the stream from the 12345 port of my pc
<CruNcher> hehe
<Goshawk> then i use netcat to connect to 127.0.0.1 12345
<Goshawk> and strore all in a file :D
<Goshawk> ^__^
<CruNcher> should be also working with VLC very easily :P
<xxenon> who is testing breezy these days ?
<CruNcher> without streaming and captureing it ;)
<amu> xxenon: why?
<Goshawk> CruNcher: vlc?
<CruNcher> www.videolan.org
<CruNcher> apt-get install vlc
<xxenon> amu - just to know if it's normal that KDM cant start KDE since yesterday
<Goshawk> CruNcher: i'm looking at
<amu> xxenon: today with new xorg my kde starts again :D
<xxenon> amu - I need to upgrade tonight then.
<CruNcher> read the help and use the commandline theoreticly you could also transcode it while you stream it into another video:audio+container format :P
<amu> xxenon: be sure you ger xorg-21
<amu> ger/get 
<xxenon> aum - I have that.
<xxenon> KDM starts.
<jaro> re
<amu> ztonzy: http://195.227.106.194/tmp/blender_2.37-0ubuntu0_i386.deb
<Goshawk> ok folks, time to go see you
<jaro> anyone left ?
<Firetech> why does everyone think you have to rebbot to apply everything in linux?
<Firetech> *reboot
<Firetech> like one guy on the forum: "also reboot so it sets the time to the hardware clock"
<amu> that's probably from earlier lives, people comming from windows
<Firetech> yes, rebooting is a WindowsCrazy Thing(r)
<Firetech> In Windows: reboot for any change. In Linux: reboot only for kernel problems/changes.
<jaro> acutally i am updating to kde 3.4.1 :-)
<sirk> http://www.threadless.com/submission/40290/Darth_enjoyed_gardening
<ubuntu> :o
<ubuntu> Firetech, true :)
<Firetech> Problems with Windows, reboot. Problems with Linux, be root.
<jaro> lol
<BikkeBake> Still, we all know this :)
<jaro> thats good
<Firetech> sirk: good one.
<BikkeBake> To mess up a linux box you just have to work at it. To mess up a windows box, you just have to work on it.
<Firetech> BikkeBake: to mess up a windows box, it is only needed to boot it.
<BikkeBake> Firetech
<BikkeBake> !tell Firetech about Holy wa
<BikkeBake> !tell Firetech about Holy war
<BikkeBake> :)
<Firetech> But it is
<Firetech> ok, and install some programs, but it gets bloated too soon
<BikkeBake> Windows isn't that great, but  i'm pretty sure everyone here knows that
<Firetech> yeyeye
<Firetech> hafta go anyway.
<BikkeBake> Redmond has Security Checks, so good luck ;)
<sirk> www.bustedtees.com
<sirk> haha
<oniryx> hello Kubuntu'ers
<BikkeBake> Hello Oniryx'ers
<BikkeBake> :)
<oniryx> BikkeBake:  :))
<BikkeBake> :)
<jaro> ^
<BikkeBake> Indeed
<BikkeBake> Got to love Konversation
<BikkeBake> <3
<jaro> why ?
<nct> Hi
<nct> Is there a plan to release a new kubuntu with kde 3.4.1 packages directly on the cd ?
<amu> nct: yes, that's the plan for breezy, it could be also kde 3.5 
<amu> nct: meanwhile you can try the iso from the topic
* BikkeBake wants KDE5
<BikkeBake> erm
<BikkeBake> 4
<BikkeBake> :/
<Firetech> BikkeBake: get SVN then...
<BikkeBake> :|
<BikkeBake> KDE4 is.. out? O_O
<Firetech> no
<Firetech> but you can get the latest via SVN
<BikkeBake> Aw :/
<Firetech> which almost is KDE4
<BikkeBake> :)
<BikkeBake> Not Ree-ally
<nct> amu, the iso from the topic, is it an updated one or normal kubuntu 5.04 ?
<Firetech> nct: kubuntu 5.04 Live CD + KDE 3.4.1
<nct> ok, is there an unofficial kubuntu 5.04 install CD + KDE 3.4.1 in plan ?
<nct> I suppsoe that's nt so important because the debs are here
<Firetech> nct: they are updating now and then, too.
<Firetech> the debs, that is. so it may not be good to make a 3.4.1 CD right now...
<nct> k
<amu> nct: it's a updated one
<amu> hoary + kde 3.4.1
<esher> Extension System Warning: Failed to set up default extensions files probably because you do not have write privileges to this location. While you can run Firefox like this, it is recommended that you run it at least once with privileges that allow it to generate these initial files to improve start performance. Running from a disk image on MacOS X is not recommended.
<esher> (Gecko:31073): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Cannot create pipe for GnomeVFSProcess initialization: Too many open files
<esher> my firefox wont start :(
<amu> esher: libgnomevfs-WARNING, wrong channel :) you should ask at #ubuntu
<esher> hmm, but i have kubuntu installed :D
<amu> nice try 
<teleyinex> hi
<teleyinex> some one its experiencing problems with kcal when you add an ical remote calendar
<teleyinex> i get the error that the app cant modify the name of the calendar?
<teleyinex> why?
<teleyinex> the permissions are all of them ok
<teleyinex> another thing
<teleyinex> how i disable the animations
<amu> teleyinex: tested rename a local ical file, that works
<amu> teleyinex: you probably can't change the name of the _remove_ calender, since the name is static, other people are subscribed, if you can change it, everyone other will loose this calendar 
<teleyinex> show, its a problem of kcal
<teleyinex> no?
<jaro> <-- still updating kde 3.4
<teleyinex> cause tries to modified something that it cant
<amu> <parse error>
<teleyinex> another thing, kubuntu its now 3.4.1?
<teleyinex> or stills being 3.4.0
<jaro> i dunno
<amu> depends what you mean with kubuntu, we have a warty,hoary and breezy branch 
<Firetech> amu: there is a warty branch of kubuntu?
<jaro> btw. who came upon the idea to use the same letter twice for every other name ?
<amu> Firetech: sure :) 
<Firetech> didn't know that... have to go now.
<amu> Firetech: this time, kde was in universe
<jaro> does anyone know if there is a repos for Styles ??
<amu> jaro: themes? 
<jaro> yes
<amu> kde-look.org 
<jaro> no i mean repositories to add
<jaro> so i can install them from kynaptic itself
<amu> that's probably kdeaddons you mean
<jaro> that probably supports to install such things
<amu> err kdeartwork
<jaro> i've got that
<Tm_T> hullo
<jaro> and it made it possible to compile themes
<jaro> but if possible id like to install them via apt-get
<teleyinex> im in hoary
<amu> jaro: than you get the defaults, if you want customized or you want compile them for yourself goto kde-look.org / themes.kde.org
<jaro> hmm 
<jaro> ok
<jaro> so theres no other way than selfcompile
<amu> lipstick is one of millions which is apt'able
<amu> ...from ubuntu's repo's 
<jaro> i got that ^
<jaro> do you have a favorite ?
<amu> default is fine with me :) 
<jaro> hehe
<amu> feel free to package them you like 
<mikl> hmm, synaptic whines about not beeing able to authenticate the packages from your kde 3.4.1-mirror?
<Tm_T> so?
<mikl> so, should I just disregard it or what?
<jaro> probably
<Tm_T> yeah, just install them
<ilba7r> Tm i downloaded kde from the ubuntu repos is the kubuntu one updated or just a mirror
<mikl> ilba7r: It's updated - the ubuntu-mirrors only have kde 3.4.0 yet :)
<ilba7r> thanx mikl
<ilba7r> i will add them to the source list
<amu> the kubuntu archive is a try to centralize the things, it isnt such good, if we have once packages at A next at B later at Z .... we also do a kind of quality check, for the packages, do not try to install packages from somewhere, you will be hurd and punished with a reinstallation ;)    
<ilba7r> i used to install kde just from offical ubuntu repos.
<ilba7r> have bit tried kde 3.4.1 and will wait to see how stable pepole find it
<amu> ilba7r: the office kubuntu hoary release will not be updated with kde 3.4.1 .... that's why we setuped deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 & updates
<ilba7r> ok amu now i understand they have frozen the packages and just have security update now i remember their policy
<ilba7r> so amu did you find kde341 stable?
<amu> ilba7r: works fine for me, with a normal desktop installation 
<amu> compared to 3.4, 3.4.1 is a cool bugfix release  
<ilba7r> will see if i will update or not. I had some problems with updating another package the end result was painfull format of my pc
<ilba7r> amu so adminstrative mode works now in the control center
<ilba7r> and does kbear work at latst
<amu> ilba7r: ;) depends, from where you installed the packages :) if you use just "our" sources everything works fine *eg* 
<ilba7r> will give it a try for sure. Frankly i switched to other distro because programs ran soo slow and of some bugs
<ilba7r> the majour one was after i used adminstrative mode to add printers once on kde control center i could not use administrative mode any more when i log into the kde control center
<amu> works fine now 
<ilba7r> i am there now looking at the kde341 release perhaps i will find bug fixes and release notes
<ilba7r> thanx amu
<amu> http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<ilba7r> i am there now thanx
<amu> but no release notes :( still looking for help  
<ilba7r> cool i am looking at the release announcements
<ilba7r> by the way i am planning to offer whatever little help i have in the future not now though but defenitly i have to give back
<amu> would be cool if someone could summarize the changelogs :) 
<ilba7r> you guys did really good job to rid us of the window nightmare
<`TUX``> amu hi 
<`TUX``> nothing new about xclient problem?
<`TUX``> xbase-clients postinst warning: /etc/X11/xkb/xkbcomp symbolic link points to wrong location /usr/bin/xkbcomp
<ilba7r> frankly i am in a mid of contracts now that consume most of my time. I know i will not be free at least for few months but i do promise i will do whatever little help i can
<amu> `TUX``: nope, maybe in -22 
<`TUX``> thanks
<amu> ... but you still can start kdm :) 
<amu> aehm means kde starts also ..... just ignore this error 
<`TUX``> for me?
<amu> ilba7r: no prob, would be nice to have, cause you also looked for them  
<`TUX``> the problem is that it stop any kde upgrade
<ilba7r> ya i know amu
<ilba7r> by the way before i download should i back up my ./kde directory
<amu> `TUX``: works for me, i dist-upgraded it at morning, got the same message, than i installed all package with ex. apt-get install kdepim
<ilba7r> i have lots of configuration i even changed the menu so do i have to back them up
<amu> ilba7r: it's all time a good choose backing up you .kde Mail ~/  
<jaro> i wonder how long it takes for kde to update to 3.4.1 ?
<ilba7r> ok will update them before installation them
<amu> i'll do it by cron, since this time i've no trouble reinstalling, testing things without loosing any datas   
<amu> ... i don't want one more, resetup my mail, adressbooks with a thousend of contacts :)   
<RiCo0> helloo
<ilba7r> oh they fixed the kmenu thats great
<RiCo0> what's wrong with the kmenu  ?!:>
<ilba7r> mm i will unmount my /home partition do the reinstallation and if good remount it again
<ilba7r> the old one needed a little bit of touch
<RiCo0> hmm ok
<ztonzy> amu, hi! yes I have...I always builf from CVS :)  but I think it would be nice to have 2.37 in the repositry !
<ztonzy> build*
<ztonzy> amu, did you update it?
<amu> ztonzy: did you tested my package ? i'm bit woundert cause it builed at once :) 
<quar> how can i add a printer
<ztonzy> amu, uh? how do you mean ?
<quar> i tried using the kde app but it doesnt have the driver?
<amu> 'http://195.227.106.194/tmp/blender_2.37-0ubuntu0_i386.deb'
<ilba7r> check it on linuxprinting.org quar
<amu> quar: how you added your printer? 
<ztonzy> amu, downloaded it...but I dont know what you ment by: "i'm bit woundert cause it builed at onc"
<ztonzy> +e
<amu> kcontrol, Peripherals, admin mode, add, add a printer 
<amu> and of course print-system should be cups 
<ilba7r> amu i think he did that but could not find a driver for his printer
<mikl> prelink me up, scotty
<amu> ztonzy: such a huge, complex package build out of the box, so i'm bit woundert, if it works also :) 
<ztonzy> amu, I get depency problem :-\
<quar> I dunno where to find the driver for my printer
<amu> ztonzy: y use breezy? 
<ztonzy> amu, no, hoary
<ztonzy> Kubuntu
<amu> ilba7r: yeah looks like 
<amu> ztonzy: ah, builed it for breezy 
<ztonzy> libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1) (but I got 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13)
<ztonzy> amu, isn't breezy unstable ?
<ilba7r> quar check this website http://linuxprinting.org/
<ilba7r> you might find the driver there
<amu> ztonzy: sure, but i'll support only backports if they are important 
<ztonzy> amu, I mean, such big release that Blender 2.37 is...it should be in Hoary
<amu> hehe
<ztonzy> it has enough new features for 3 releases =O
<amu> if you test them both, i'll do it :)    
<ztonzy> I couldn't install the .deb you gave me
<ztonzy> test what ? breezy ?
<ztonzy> hmm I do have a 2nd computer (t-bird) that I dont use
<amu> yep, or should i just up it, and forward the bugreports?  
<ztonzy> up?
<amu> upload 
<ztonzy> you mean 2.37 for hoary ?
<amu> breezy 
<ztonzy> my own build...is not installed like from system...it is just a symlink to my dev/blender dir.
<amu> well i've no idea about blender, i can technically package it, but funktions never tried 
<ztonzy> ah
<ztonzy> amu, you mean features and ins and outs ?
<ztonzy> well
<ztonzy> I have used Blender ever since march 2001 :)
<amu> got it
<amu> well you are the blender guru, i'm not :) but i can help with packaging the new version
<ztonzy> amu, http://www.elysiun.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=43975  enough evidence ;) ?
<amu> ztonzy: sure i know :) 
<jaro> 43%
<jaro> updated
<ztonzy> amu, hehe
<ztonzy> amu, it is not only for me packing and putting it up in repositry...but for everyone else !  you see that they made a md5 right ?
<ilba7r> thank you guys for your help thanx amu take care my friend
<amu> yep, well done 
<`TUX``> i am sorry when i try to install some packet the xbase-client occour and stop  all , is there a way to by pass this error 
<`TUX``> to many errors occour and stop installation 
<ztonzy> amu, I update my system to kde 3.4.1  last evening, I hope konqueror crashes will be less now
<amu> `TUX``: afraid, no
<`TUX``> thanks
<`TUX``> i ll wait :)
<amu> ztonzy: it didnt crashed for me, since today :) 
<ztonzy> amu, sweet
<Tm_T> ztonzy: at least less in my installation
<ztonzy> amu, I hope my is more stable now too
<ztonzy> Tm_T, ok
<amu> you should invite daniels for a beer, in order to get those X bugs fixed :)  
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> amu: where's this fellow, I'll invite ;p
<amu> Tm_T: that's secret :P
<Tm_T> damn!
<Tm_T> I'll drink beers myself then
<amu> heheheh
<Tm_T> no I won't
<amu> ztonzy: http://195.227.106.194/tmp/blender-hoary/blender_2.37-0ubuntu0_i386.deb
<ztonzy> weee
<ztonzy> amu, shall I test it ? first....before repositry?
<amu> ztonzy: would be good 
<ztonzy> amu, wee...installed fine and started fine
<amu> great
<ztonzy> amu, I do prefer the startup command for blender:
<ztonzy> 'blender -w'  
<ztonzy> in that way blender doesnt start up as fullscreen, but with window resizable borders...but maximized
<amu> starting from the menu, right ? 
<ztonzy> yes
<amu> ok, i'll change this also, thx
<ztonzy> a good idea to let a terminal running in background for it too...it shows all commands and what happens when you work
<ztonzy> it is the best way to work with Blender having that terminal
<amu> also no problem, you're sure you want this? 
<ztonzy> hmm, "cat: /home/sten/.blender/VERSION: Filen eller katalogen finns inte"
<ztonzy> wonder what that is
<ztonzy> amu, most Blender users have that...in Windows they always get a DOS window in background....you cant avoid it in Windows
<ztonzy> if they shut down the DOS window , Blender closes too...but in Linux you can choose to have it like that or not
<amu> ok sounds logic
<ztonzy> amu, ask any other Blender user....they will answer the same
<ztonzy> amu, all commands you do, is shown there
<amu> ztonzy: no prob ... already changed :) some more idea's ?   
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> what was that: "cat: /home/sten/.blender/VERSION: file or dir. does not exist"
<ztonzy> is VERSION a .deb thing ?
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> amu, dont know if there's more needed...
<ztonzy> amu, how do I re-install a .deb ?
<ztonzy> amu, want to see what the packages does with .blender  in ~/
<amu> apt-get install bla --reinstall
<jaro> 60%
<hussam> what if it's a local .deb? will dpkg -i aaa.deb  reinstall or complain that aaa.deb is alrady installed?
<amu> ztonzy: http://195.227.106.194/tmp/blender-hoary/blender_2.37-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<amu> hussam: it will be just reinstalled if you run it with dpkg 
<ztonzy> amu, and remove ?   -r ?
<amu> apt-get remove bla --purge 
<amu> --purge purges you config, a clean removable of the package 
<hussam> amu: ok thanks for the tip
<amu> dpkg -remove ... 
<ztonzy> amu, hmm...404
<amu> dpkg and apt are great tools, you can defines options like you never can get them with other tools
<ztonzy> must eat now
<ztonzy> brb
<hussam> amu: much better than rpm.
<amu> ztonzy: ups, now it there 
<amu> s/it/it's
<jaro> Kontact crashes whenever I add items to the toolbar
<jaro> whats wrong ??
<jaro> and i cant specify mails as spam... 
<amu> jaro: works for me on breezy
<amu> .. both, adding items and defining mails as spam 
<jaro> it worked before
<jaro> but then there was a list.. and it had twice the same items
<jaro> so i deleted it and moved the single items there
<jaro> now they dont work
<amu> jaro: yep, got also some trouble now, after modifing the defaults, if you will not touch them they just run ...could you please file a bug 
<jaro> i dont know how
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> amu, I removed the menu in Graphic, after I uninstalled it, now re-installed it, no new menuentry is there except in Debian menu...
<Tm_T> ztonzy: use kappfinder
<ztonzy> Tm_T, what what reason ?
<jaro> question: Can I upgrade to KDE 3.4.1 while running system ??
<jaro> or should I close all other apps
<jaro> because i am afraid he is going to crash when finished download
<Tm_T> ztonzy: oh, try it, you'll see
<ztonzy> jaro, I think best is, is to logout and then in again
<ztonzy> after
<ztonzy> Tm_T, ok
<jaro> Tm_T ?
<ztonzy> Tm_T, ah...tested it before , I see now
<Tm_T> jaro: yes?
<hussam> jaro: you can just make sure to reboot because even kdm needs to be reloaded.
<Tm_T> hussam: why not just reboot X =)
<hussam> hussam: I meant reboot after the upgrade
<jaro> ah Tm_t is a nick lol
<jaro> yes
<Tm_T> haha
<hussam> Tm_T: or just restart x. correct.
<jaro> since kynaptic doesnt show progressbar i dont know if he crashed or just isnt finished
<hussam> jaro: probably not finished since it will take a while to setup all the packages.
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> why not just use apt-get ;p
<jaro> hmm because it is non graphical
<jaro> may have been better in this case
<jaro> but now its too late, isnt it ?
<jaro> he is already downloading
<jaro> 80% now
<hussam> just do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hussam> jaro: then continue with kynaptic
<jaro> ok
<hussam> hussam: it will look like it foze when settting up, but that's just because it's busy
<jaro> yes
<jaro> but last time it never stopped
<jaro> so i shut it down
* hussam is such a noob, lol
<hussam> jaro: nah, don't it just takes a while
* mikl belongs to the group that regards Java applets on webpages with fear and loathing
<jaro> ok, but how long might it take ?
<jaro> 1 hour ?
<jaro> 3 hours ?
<jaro> i remember compiling kde3
<ztonzy> Tm_T, doesnt find Blender however
<jaro> it took a whole day
<ztonzy> amu, still here ?
<hussam> no after it downlaods, it may take like 10+ minutes to setup ( depends on machine )
<jaro> olk
<jaro> ok
<Tm_T> ztonzy: hmm, strange
<ztonzy> Tm_T, maybe yes
<jaro> 89%
<amu> ztonzy: yep
<ztonzy> amu, it was added to Debian menu...but not "Graphic"
<amu> ztonzy: ok, i can fix that also ... 
<ztonzy> and it showed up  "windowed"      and "fullscreen"  but not terminal-on setting
<jaro> 98%
<jaro> ;)
<amu> ztonzy: could you please setup like you like it and sent me your blender.desktop file 
<ztonzy> amu, I dont have/use such file
<ztonzy> but I could make it
<amu> open kmenuedit 
<ztonzy> aha
<amu> move it from debian-dir to the right place and chance the start option -w and other like you want 
<amu> than run a cd ~/.kde 
<amu> find . name blender.desktop 
<amu> cat blender.desktop |mail -smydesktopfile amu@kubuntu.de 
<ztonzy> why mail ?
<ztonzy> I use webmail
<amu> ;) no prob use webmail  
<jaro> 100% --> grey screen
<jaro> lets find out
<ztonzy> amu, sure
<amu> ztonzy: thanks you rock
<ztonzy> amu, hehe
<jaro> wow he is ready
<jaro> already
<jaro> lol
<jaro> going to reboot
<spity|s> hello
<ztonzy> amu, cant find blender.desktop  heh
<jaro> reee
<jaro> with Kde 3.4.1 :)
<mikl> I wonder what
<mikl> s changed in 3.4.1 - I haven't noticed anything yet
<jaro> well i only noticed a smaller font at the login screen
<jaro> which i will fix again ^
<jaro> but where was that kdm again ?
<mikl> locate kdmrc
<hussam> jaro: did the upgrade to 3.4.1 work?
<jaro> Yes :)
<jaro> very smooth
<jaro> :)
<jaro> though nothing much changed 
<hussam> kdemrc : /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<jaro> wasnt there a graphic frontend to it ?
<hussam> jaro: some stuff seem better. kmail no longer crashes
<jaro> great :))
<jaro> have to test it 
<jaro> i heard with 3.4 it would be possible to use themes with kdm ?
<hussam> jaro: yeah
<Peps>  amI am  trying to get my laptop connect to the internet via my desktop. They both run kubuntu but I had no success. Can someone help me?
<jaro> where can i do that ?
<jaro> hussam: is there a graphical frontend to kdm ?
<mikl> jaro: you'll have to change it in the kdmrc config file
<hussam> yes, by default kdm comes themed on kubuntu, but you can change that
<jaro> hm to be honest i like it the way it is ^
<jaro> but i want to change the font size
<jaro> and there was a graphical interface
<hussam> jaro: i have the deb that lets you manage kdm themes (kdmtheme_0.9-0_i386.deb), if you want it
<hussam> jaro: i have the deb that lets you manage kdm themes (kdmtheme_0.9-0_i386.deb), if you want it
<jaro> oh yes
<jaro> pls
<Firetech> I like putty+irssi+psybnc
<Firetech> That combination makes me able to chat from school :D
<hussam> jaro: one minute. I have it here. I just need to upload it somewhere
<jaro> hussam:  ok
<jaro> hussam:  you can send it too
<jaro> send file
<hussam> jaro: I can't send file though IRC, I'm behind a proxy server. but here it is: 
<jaro> ah ok
<hussam> jaro: http://rapidshare.de/files/2128652/kdmtheme_0.9-0_i386.deb.html
<jaro> where do i download ??
<jaro> ah
<jaro> javascript needed
<jaro> now there might be a problem with firefox
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> I used Firefox and I downloaded it
<jaro> hey it works
<jaro> :)
<jaro> though last time when i activated java-script. java didnt work anymore lol
<hussam> jaro: click "free" at bottom of page
<jaro> yes it worked now :)
<jaro> ive got it
<jaro> thanks alot
<hussam> jaro: there should be kdm themes on kde-look.org
<jaro> i know
<Peps> anyone here using guarddog?
<jaro> ok, where do i run kdmtheme ??
<Peps> I am trying to open the gnutella port - no success
<Tm_T> yuh, ugly city:  http://gallery.kapsi.fi/albums/saatomatka_20050530/dscn5692.jpg
<hussam> jaro: sudo kcontrol
<jaro> Lol. Whenever I activate JavaScript.. it tells me that Java is not installed
<jaro> as soon as i deactivate it, java works again
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> Peps: hoh, there's been hell of a scanning in my gnutella port
<hussam> jaro: sudo kcontrol, then check under "system administration", you'll find "kdm theme manager"
<jaro> yes it works
<jaro> :)
<Tm_T> I'm glad it's not open
<damyan> is there valknut on  bla.ubuntu.archive.com ?
<damyan> or i have to compile it myself
* hussam is away: be back later
<jaro> kk
<Peps> Tm_T: what do you mean?
<Tm_T> Peps: well, I mean there's over 100 hits in last 2h
<Tm_T> dunno why
<Tm_T> btw why you need that port open?
<Peps> The problem is I can't open the port. When I go to shields up it says the port is closed
<Peps> I ticked it in gurddog, and even tried a user defined protocol
<jaro> ehm
<jaro> where is the standard kdm theme ??
<jaro> in which path ?
<Peps> Is it normal for a firewall to keep all ports above 1024 as "closed" and not as "stealth"?
<ilba7r> i just love the new kde you really did some work on it yet the adminstrative mode in kde is still broken :(
<Tm_T> Peps: try firestarter ;)
<Tm_T> ilba7r: hmm, I have no trouble with it
<joaquin13> hola
<joaquin13> alguen m puede ayudar soy nuevo en esto
<ilba7r> thats strange for it does not work at all for adding printers
<ilba7r> ok take care room got to go
<joaquin13> como se instala los paketes en kubuntu?
<torkiano> joaquin13 con kynaptic
<torkiano> o apt-get como una debian mas
<Tm_T> oh please use english =)
<torkiano> ok, sorry
<Tm_T> vittu kaukenmaailman molopt tll mongertaa jotain saatanan siansaksaa
<Tm_T> ;---P
<msb> :>
<Tm_T> sorry, that was... mean ] ;=
<teknoprep> how is staroffice
<ubuntu> I'm on kubuntu LiveCD and can't find how to change the screen resolution. Anyone have help?
<mrmanic> ubuntu: do you have the resize and rotate dealy?
<ubuntu> what is that
<mrmanic> ubuntu: try going into settings
<mrmanic> Settings/Peripherals/Display
<mrmanic> you should be able to set your resolution there.
<mrmanic> in konquerer, the url is settings:/Peripherals/
<ubuntu> got it, but there is only one choice 640-480
<mrmanic> ooh, that's painful.
<mrmanic> I'm not on the live-cd, so I don't really know how to help you.
<mrmanic> It sounds as though your video card isn't getting picked up, though.
<ubuntu> I have an IBM ThinkCentre S50 
<ubuntu> video is built in to the motherboard
<ubuntu> thanks, I'll prowl around
<mrmanic> sorry I couldn't help more.  it seems as though there's not much you can do on a liveCD short of extracting it, modifying the files and reburning it.
<mrmanic> with regards to system settings, I mean.
* hussam is back (gone 01:00:06)
<hussam> ubuntu: if it weren't a live cd, you could easily modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the max resolution, restart X and you're set
<Tm_T> hussam: arh, kill that awayscript
<_alia> how I connect to dalnet
<hussam> Tm_T: ok
<hussam> Tm_T: sorry
<hussam> Tm_T: why?
<Tm_T> hussam: spam
<Tm_T> I'm old fart, I don't like to know how long you're been away ;)
<dion> oiii
<kimo> why does intalling OOo2 require gcc-4base !! I dont want gcc4 coz it's too unstable (probably)
<hussam> can somebody look at this? I have the same problem as this person http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38677 but I can't seem to solve it. Since I switched to Lubuntu , I can't get sound off tvtime.
<teknoprep> ppl are so anal about stupid stuff
<teknoprep> ohhh no.. someone told us how long he was away for 
<teknoprep> uh oh get the irc police on him
<Tm_T> haha
<hussam> I didn't anything. xchat does that by default.
<Tm_T> :/
<hussam> but I turned it off
<Tm_T> nice
<kimo> do we get kde3.4.1 without adding special repos ?
<hussam> I added saa7134 cardnumber=2 to /etc/modules   but I get only picture and no sound. is there anything else I have to load to get get sound?
<kimo> hussam, in fedora, try lsmod as root, to see which modules are loaded. May be this will give u some ideas
<Tm_T> kimo: no, because it's not secure update
<kimo> ahh, so I'll have 2 wait for next kubuntu, right
<Tm_T> kimo: why not add that KDE 3.4.1 repo then?
* kimo thought 3.4.1 was fixes for 3.4 :)
<Tm_T> well yes and no
<kimo> I have universe opened, is it enough
<Tm_T> kimo: no, check topic
<kimo> ahh sorry, one more thing. I just installed kubuntu yesterday. Do I need to add any repos to receive important updates from kubuntu ?
<Tm_T> hmm, there was one (?)
<Tm_T> deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main
<kimo> thnx, I will make sure I have that
<Tm_T> :)
<kimo> should be there by default though!
<Tm_T> kimo: no, they're less official ;)
<kimo> duh, r they totally fixes ?
<Tm_T> and install iso is done long time ago(?)
<Tm_T> but just add them, there's several fixes and updates
<kimo> ok thnx
<kimo> have u added several repos to your machine 
<kimo> if so, can I have ur sources.list
<kimo> to save some time ;)
<Tm_T> kimo: sure, wait a second (I clean it first ;p )
<kimo> why clean it man, does it have porno repos ? :)
<ubermonzie> hi all 
* ubermonzie wishes everyone a very good evening
<kimo> Tm_T, I am waiting ..
<sproingie> main restricted universe multiverse pr0n
<sproingie> i thought everyone knew about that
<kimo> lol
<sproingie> it complains about unauthenticated packages
<sproingie> is there a gpg key for the kubuntu repo?
<Tm_T> kimo: sorry, in a minute =)
<hussam> man this sux, I can't seem to get anything to work.
<sproingie> hussam: what's up?  or not, in your case?
<Tm_T> kimo: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/temp/sources.list-temp
<hussam> sproingie: just my tv card. I'm loading the right kernel module. I get a picture but no sound. I need this because I conenct the video camera to tv card. It still works when I reboot to windows. Actually this is the only reason I still use windows.
<sproingie> no sound just for the tv out?
<kimo> Tm_T, thnx man :) 
<Tm_T> kimo: np
<sproingie> i have no tv card, so I couldn't say ... check alsamixer and make sure the channel isn't muted?
<sproingie> beyond that i couldn't say
<hussam> sproingie: Line in is not muted.
<kimo> hussam, specific hardware problems are worst! I hope you really tried google
<sproingie> and the sound is coming out over line out?
<sproingie> try unmuting every single channel?
<sproingie> sometimes they get mixed up
<hussam> kimo: I did. I found stuff in gentoo wiki. but I 've already tried them. The sound cable is conencted from tv card ( output ) to sound card's linein.
<kimo> hussam, well if it's working in fedora, it's not a hardware problem!
<kimo> hussam, I really recommend lsmod in fedora and ubuntu & see which modules are missing
<hussam> kimo: could it be a ubuntu kernel bug?
<kimo> not probably
<hussam> kimo: I've already did lsmod in fedora. nothing is missing.
<kimo> duh, this is strange! All fedora modules are exactly loaded in ubuntu !!! 
<hussam> kimo: no everything. just the needed one.
<kimo> :) lol how do u know
<hussam> because on fedora, I used to manually build a lot of the kernel modules
<hussam> sproingie: I have a feeling this could be a bug.
<sproingie> if it works on fedora but not ubuntu, it sounds like a configuration problem
<sproingie> quite possibly with ubuntu's defaults
<sproingie> would have no idea what package to file the bug on tho
<hussam> The only two reasons why I still need windows is for the video capture tvcard and AutoCAD.
<hussam> I wish AutoCAD would be ported to Linux
<MichaelDiederich> short question: Is it possible or "not stupid" to use the packages from dotdeb.org?
<MichaelDiederich> i want to play with php5 and don't compile it on my own
<sugoruyo> hi all
<sugoruyo> can anyone help with some prob in kubuntu network config?
<DaSkreech> How does Kubuntu work?
<DaSkreech> I know it's Essentially ubuntu with KDE
<MichaelDiederich> yes
<DaSkreech> But do you wait till Ubuntu does something before you add it?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: hmm, no, we do KDE things as fast as possible
<DaSkreech> Or does the Kubuntu team strike out on their own and try to get Ubuntu to add it on later
<Tm_T> hmm, "we"
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: you should ask it from Riddell 
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: but I think Kubuntu team do KDE stuff and Ubuntu just uses em
<DaSkreech> thats a nice relationship :)
<Riddell> DaSkreech: it's all the same package archives 
<DaSkreech> Though there seems to be a pretty large disparity between the quality of the Live Cds
* DaSkreech understands
<jkeel> hey
<DaSkreech> " The Kubuntu CDs are made up of Ubuntu's base plus KDE. You can get exactly the same effect by installing Ubuntu and adding the KDE packages from the Ubuntu archives."
<jkeel> is Kubuntu generally a stable distro?
<DaSkreech> Direct quote ;)
<jkeel> I'm thinking about switching from Gentoo
<DaSkreech> As stable as Ubuntu I would suppose
<jkeel> anybody wanna make a comparison with another distro?
<jkeel> Debian? Slack?
<MichaelDiederich> jkeel: i switched one and a half year ago from gentoo to kubuntu
<jkeel> MichaelDiederich: do you like kubuntu better than gentoo? why?
<MichaelDiederich> jkeel: i have a P3 with 450MHz and a notebook with 1.3GHz - guess how long an emerge world and an emerge kde takes.
<MichaelDiederich> i came from mandrake to gentoo
<jkeel> MichaelDiederich: I know what you're talking about. my PPC laptop is ~1.2GHz. My desktop is 2GHz. long times...
<jkeel> MichaelDiederich: I've tried many, many distros. I finally settled with Gentoo for about 2 years now
<MichaelDiederich> jkeel: in additon, all my trys for a new kernel in 2.6 were failed, so i now use the kernel-image and it works, just works.
<jkeel> is kernel-image a kubuntu thing?
<jkeel> I'm kinda new to the distro :)
<MichaelDiederich> in the first install you will get an image of a kernel - later you can make your own kernel if needed
<MichaelDiederich> it is the system of debain
<jkeel> ahh
<MichaelDiederich> *debian
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu == Debian Based
<DaSkreech> Debian is kind of a Meta-Distro now
<jkeel> :)
<jkeel> I've never been a Debian fan because of the stability...it's too stable for me :) 
<DaSkreech> jkeel: Have you tried Sid?
<jkeel> no
<MichaelDiederich> sid is stable, but not really up to date
<MichaelDiederich> they still use kde 3.3 or so
<jkeel> yeah, Gentoo kept me up to date. I'm hoping for the same in Kubuntu
<jkeel> I'm using KDE 3.4.1 in Gentoo...just came out a couple of days ago
<DaSkreech> jkeel: Run Breezy :)
<MichaelDiederich> breezy?
<jkeel> :) is that the ultra-latest?
<DaSkreech> Yeah and should be just unstable enough to keep you happy :)
<jkeel> lol :) I am a KDE contributor, so I really need the latest stuff 
<jkeel> I'm just tiring of long compiles..
<MichaelDiederich> oh yes
<MichaelDiederich> how stable is breezy?
<MichaelDiederich> i need php5
<KaiL> MichaelDiederich: if something is REALLY unstable, then it is breezy
* jkeel runs off to get the latest Kubuntu ISO for x86
<jkeel> thanks for your help, DaSkreech, MichaelDiederich
<sugoruyo> can anyone help with net. config.??? plz...
<MichaelDiederich> sugoruyo: you could just ask your question
<Tm_T> ask and die! ] ;=
<Tm_T> oh please, just ask ;)
<sugoruyo> i'm having problems setting up my internet connection.
<Tm_T> ok, go on
<sugoruyo> i use adsl, and the settings in kde control center can't seem to save
<sugoruyo> on none of my 2 pc's using kubuntu dvd or cd
<Tm_T> hmm, I never done any settings in Kcontrol
<sugoruyo> i make the settings then i go to control center again and they're gone
<Tm_T> sugoruyo: internal adsl modem?
<sugoruyo> no, ethermet
<Tm_T> huh
<Tm_T> hmm, so why you need any settings?
<sugoruyo> ubuntu (with gnome) works fine
<Tm_T> and what settings you are doing
<MichaelDiederich> you get an address by dhcp?
<sugoruyo> i get my address manually cos i'm on an internal network with others
<sugoruyo> so i want my ip to be specific
<sugoruyo> i also set the dns servers
<MichaelDiederich> i would edit the /etc/networking/interfaces and the /etc/resolv.conf
<sugoruyo> and i think i also need to choose my modem's ip as gateway
<sugoruyo> so what manual way can i use to set it up?
<MichaelDiederich> google for the two files above
<DaSkreech> Any plans on automounting Hard drives for the next Live CD?
<Tm_T> ehh
<Tm_T> its not safe
<ronny--> lo is it possible to draw a website on desktop in kde 3.4.1 ?
<Tm_T> I think so
<Tm_T> ronny--: rightclick on desk -> conf -> background -> advanced options ->
<Tm_T> so yes
<Tm_T> it's been there for ages
<ronny--> ye but it dont work =/
<Tm_T> hm?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Tm_T> hmm, I'll try it
<ronny--> ty
<Tm_T> ronny--: remember to switch background pic off
<Tm_T> ;--P
<Tm_T> ronny--: it works fine
<ronny--> i have no background picture and it dont work =/ i just see my background color
<ronny--> kwebdesktop %x %y %f http://www.kde.org/  << this will show the kde.org website ?
<Tm_T> yyyeah
<ronny--> after 3min i get a white background :)
<ronny--> seems it will catch something but not the kde website :)
<Tm_T> heh
<ronny--> btw, kwebdesktop will just make a screenshot of the page and show it in background. But i need to navigate in the site :)
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Why would mounting Hard drives readonly be a problem?
<DarkraD-> hello
<DarkraD-> anybody know how to change kubuntu language?
<ronny--> install your language pack and then change the language in control center
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: well, some newbies might break their windows ;)
<DarkraD-> control center
<DarkraD-> where is it ? =\
<DaSkreech> Tm_TI: how if they can't actually change anything?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: eh, can't?
<Tm_T> ro mount? well, it's one solution
<DaSkreech> At least make it a cheatcode
<DaSkreech> So you'd have to optin
<Tm_T> =)
<ronny--> DarkraD-: Left bottom on your screen. Open the KDE menu and then "control center"
<Tm_T> ronny--: you got it working?
<DarkraD-> k thx
<ronny--> Tm_T: no :-/
<ronny--> i need a konqueror window integrated to my desktop ;)
<Tm_T> hmm, not a good idea
<Tm_T> ronny--: try other web page
<ronny--> dont work either
<Tm_T> :/
<DarkraD-> ronny--: in control center, when i click add language, i can only choose us_english
<DarkraD-> but i have downloaded already the packages from the repository
<DarkraD-> for my language
<DarkraD-> language-pack
<DarkraD-> language-pack-base
<DarkraD-> support-pack
<ronny--> you need the kde language package
<DarkraD-> hmm
<DarkraD-> i find in repository?
<ronny--> sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-it for italien
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hello
<DarkraD-> k thx
<Alex[RM-UK] > I am thinking of switching to Kubuntu and I have a few questions if someone would like to anwser
<error403> What you switching from?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Arch
<DaSkreech> Well if we get the questions we can answer
<error403> heh
<Alex[RM-UK] > I know :P im donig them now
<Alex[RM-UK] > with apt-get is there a list on the internet for the applications which I can downlaod and install with it ?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<Alex[RM-UK] > is it on kubuntu's site?
<DaSkreech> You will get the list anytime you want to update it then it will be kept on your computer
<DaSkreech> Oh :-) That kind of list :-)
<Alex[RM-UK] > I know that, but I mean with Arch I could go on there site and search for what I wanted, it will then show all results with correct package name
<Tm_T> Alex[RM-UK] : you can use "apt-cache search" to find what you're looking for
<DaSkreech> I suppose Kynaptic would do that for you 
<DaSkreech> Though right now it's not that great
<Alex[RM-UK] > Thanks Tm_T - Forgot about Kynaptic
<Alex[RM-UK] > lol, I forgot the other questions hang on let me think
<Tm_T> Alex[RM-UK] : like "apt-cache search firefox language" to find language packages
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahh right, thats good then.
<Alex[RM-UK] > do I need to update the list first? I assume so
<DaSkreech> You can if you like
<Alex[RM-UK] > but i don't have to?
<Tm_T> nope
<DaSkreech> It will keep the list from the last time you updated but you may want to keep that list up to date :-)
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahh,
<Tm_T> well, I update&upgrade over 10 times a day =)
<Alex[RM-UK] > :|
<Alex[RM-UK] > Well, I've completly forgoten the other questions. But i'll be back in abotu 10 mins so I will hopefully remember by then hehe
<Alex[RM-UK] > cya
* DaSkreech waves
<DarkraD-> ronny--: thx works
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Breezy?
<ronny--> DarkraD-: np
<Eliteforce> hi
<carambol> how i get rid of gnome?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Im back
<DaSkreech> carambol: rm -rf /*
<carambol> how i uninstall gnome
<error403> DaSkreech, 
<error403> thats not very nice...
<error403> :P
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> ok
<error403> i did that deliberately once....
<DaSkreech> carambol: Are you running Kubuntu
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: no way
<DaSkreech> error403: It does work though
<error403> DaSkreech, yes, it gets rid of GNOME
<carambol> yeah
<error403> and everything else
<error403> lol
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: I won't use breezy until release candidates
<error403> i did it
<error403> but i had my windows partition mounted
<error403> >.<
<carambol> bunt with the ubuntu install-cd
<error403> anyway
<error403> bbl
<DaSkreech> Ah
<Alex[RM-UK] > I remember one of my questions haha. When a new version of Kubuntu is released, do I have to download it and burn to CD. Or can I just do updates to update it to latest version?
<DaSkreech> Alex[RM-UK] : Apt-get dist upgrade
<DaSkreech> Should do it
<Tm_T> yup
<DaSkreech> carambol: You can just use Synaptic or Kynaptic to uninstall gnome I think
<Tm_T> Alex[RM-UK] : ofcourse you don't have to reinstall
<Tm_T> or apt-get
<Tm_T> it's easiest imho
<carambol> DaSkreech, is a little tricky...
<DaSkreech> carambol: Ok
<Alex[RM-UK] > 24% done of kubuntu ....not long now lol
* DaSkreech sighs as it takes him like 40 hours to download a CD
<Alex[RM-UK] > bugger,
<Alex[RM-UK] > I got 1 hour left
<Alex[RM-UK] > lol
<Alex[RM-UK] > Kubuntu install seems very straight forward
<Alex[RM-UK] > Everyone gone to the toilet or something?
<DaSkreech> Ah that's Much better ;)
<DaSkreech> Anyone needed anything while I was out at the toilet?
<Tm_T> yes, I need a woman
<Alex[RM-UK] > ^^
<Alex[RM-UK] > lol
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: I tried to code an open source one but no one understands the specifications :-(
<Alex[RM-UK] > haha
<DaSkreech> Plus it takes a lot more resources than you though it would 
<Tm_T> I know, and there's no man page for woman
<DaSkreech> Yeah it segfaults :-(
<Tm_T> hmm, "apt-cache search woman"
<Tm_T> nothing :/
<Alex[RM-UK] > shame :(
<DaSkreech> http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts/sysadmin/5b7e/
<DaSkreech> I did get this for my efforts though
<Alex[RM-UK] > lol
<Tm_T> yup, one of the old ones
<DaSkreech> ah.. I'd work at a place if everyone could get a free thinkgeek shirt at the end of the year.
<DaSkreech> Just submit which one you want and it's on your desk when you come back in the new year
<Alex[RM-UK] > cya guys
<DaSkreech> Bye
<ZooMoo> Hello
<DaSkreech> Hi
<ZooMoo> How's it going? :)
<MichaelDiederich> time for pizza
<SpookyET> anyone got a YaST clone for kubuntu?
<MichaelDiederich> for pain in the ass? :)
<error403> lol
<DaSkreech> SpookyET: WHy?
<SpookyET> i miss yast
<MichaelDiederich> play with java if you still need the pain..
<[A] ndy80> hello, I'm trying to install samba but I get this error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<[A] ndy80>   samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-1~5.04ubp1 is to be installed
<[A] ndy80> E: Broken packages, how can I fix this?
<DaSkreech> [A] ndy80: try upgrading Samba
<danboid> Why can I only sometimes write to my USB pendrive under kubuntu hoary?
<reagleBRKLN> i can't install juk
<reagleBRKLN> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libt/libtunepimp/libtunepimp-bin_0.3.0-2ubuntu5_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<reagleBRKLN> why would it fail?
<hans__> is there a way to connect to the internet via usb
<reagleBRKLN> there are wireless usb devs
<DaSkreech> USB modems?
<hans__> no i mean with an usb cable connected to the router and the pc
<reagleBRKLN> hans__: don't know about that
<danboid> Anybody use a USB drive under kubuntu?
<reagleBRKLN> danboid: yes
<danboid> reagle: why oh why can i write to it sometimes and not others? THeres no write protect on the drive that I know of?
<reagleBRKLN> danboid: don't know...
<amadeus> Can not load module snd_cs4236. Someone Crystal 4237B running?
* philipacamaniac pokes Riddell to see if he is on
<reagleBRKLN> what is the  key id for kubuntu.org hoary-updates ?
<philipacamaniac> The kubuntu.org packages are unfortunately not signed
<philipacamaniac> They worked for me...  :)
<reagleBRKLN> oh
<reagleBRKLN> yea, they work, just though i might as well get the key
<SpookyET> back
<SpookyET> There is something weird going on.  I installed GTK-QT to make GTK apps use QT in KDE, but it also makes them look like KDE in gnome too.
<SpookyET> isn't it supposed to detect gnome and not do that?
<philipacamaniac> That's how GTK-QT works
<philipacamaniac> it draws GTK with QT widgets, whether in GNOME or KDE
<philipacamaniac> You can choose the GTK theme within GTK-QT, and it will draw with that theme
* philipacamaniac pokes Riddell one more time (are you on?)
<SpookyET> kde runs with clearlooks colours
* DaSkreech watches Riddell deflate 
<SpookyET> for a sec i didn't know why gnome was so pretty
<SpookyET> it looks like clear looks but with kde widgets
<philipacamaniac> Odd...
<SpookyET> /mnt/ipod or /media/ipod?
<danb> OK, so when I delete the entrys in mtab/fstab for my flash drive, reboot, plug in drive, a new entry appears in mtab and the drive is being mounted ro when I want rw. Whaddya do??
<danb> I want to write to my flash drive without switching to root or anything
<amu> danb: mount -t hfsplus -o rw /dev/sda1 /media/ipod 
<SpookyET> gtk-qt is pretty cool
<amu> ... if you didnt format you ipod and you have an ide-system
<SpookyET> you can get around the qt licence
<SpookyET> brb
<danb> amu: do you know much about mtab/fstab?
<danb> amu: or maybe HAL..?
<danb> well a bit anyway
<hans__> does anyone know the fritz!box fon wlan 7050?
<philipacamaniac> amu: when building a very simple package, http://philipandjenny.com/wp-content/kubuntu-pkgmenu_1.3-0ubuntu1.deb, do I need to create a separate source package?
<amu> philipacamaniac: yep, a orig.tar.gz and a diff 
<philipacamaniac> what does the diff contain? I didn't make any changes (or is it diff between each subsequent version)? This package really just contains a shell script, so no source code or make involved.
<amu> the diff is difference between the original and what you did 
<philipacamaniac> So there is no diff, how do I say that
<amu> if _you_ upstream of it .. of course the iff no diff 
<philipacamaniac> I see
<amu> s/the no/there's no/
<uniq> you can however make the debian/ dir the diff.
<philipacamaniac> should i?
<amu> philipacamaniac: in this case it's called a nativ package 
<amu> no, no need for it. than the tar.gz is interessting, we are working only with source packages compared to debian
<philipacamaniac> I see... and now for the big question... who do I bother to include this in breezy? There is a bug report for the GNOME side of things https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2497, but this package only addresses KDE.
<amu> philipacamaniac: could you please explain, what it will do? 
<philipacamaniac> It puts items on the Action Menu for deb files
<philipacamaniac> Install Package, Uninstall Package, Show Package Info
<philipacamaniac> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23981
<philipacamaniac> Kynaptic integration would be better, but this does the job quite well.
<amu> cool, as i remember mvo,seb is working on such a thing for gnome 
<philipacamaniac> Yeah, mvo is the bug assignee
<amu> isnt it possible to add your patch/script to kdebase? 
<philipacamaniac> You mean upstream at KDE, or just here?
<philipacamaniac> If you mean just for Kubuntu's kdebase package, hrm, err, yes... just drop the 2 files (kubuntuservicemenu.sh and kubuntuservicemenu.desktop) into /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus
<sorin> this makes kde easy on the eyes http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=24345
<amu> i think it's only debian spec, guess the easiest way is, patching kdebase, otherwise you have extra packages, which mmust move into main, makes no sense, adding them to kdebase is easier    
<philipacamaniac> so then I bug you?
<philipacamaniac> :)
<amu> yep, fine for me, package is kdebase, keyword kubuntu  
<philipacamaniac> thanks
<amu> cool idea!
<philipacamaniac> thanks
<amu> that's great, well done
<ztonzy> amu, hi
<amu> ztonzy: hi
<ztonzy> amu, I didnt get you before
<ztonzy> and now I am very tired :O
<daba> ztonzy: (N)
<ztonzy> daba, ?
<daba> (F)(G)(D)(^):-[
<daba> nice, all over IRC?(&)
<daba> (&)
<daba> sorry.
<ztonzy> heh
<amu> np
<daba> np;)
<daba> nah, Im just trying out kde...kubuntu...
<daba> sorry I did it in the channel, i didnt remember opening a new one right away.
<nmorse> Man, why do I always manage to find another problem with my new favorite linux distro?
<nmorse> For some reason, my laptop cd drive doesn't work
<nmorse> It's the first time I've had reason to use it in linux and bam! doesn't work
<mrmanic> hmm
<mrmanic> that's not good
<mrmanic> does it show up in lspci?
<Curalton> mrmanic: err, a cdrom is no pci device
<root> hm.... my breezy does not let me log in anymore
<mrmanic> !
<Curalton> nmorse: check what is found on bootup via dmesg
<root> only as root
<mrmanic> I'm not thinking
<mrmanic> yeah
<root> :(
<Curalton> nmorse: find the section "Probing IDE interface ide0 etc."
<buz> yikes my fonts are broken
<buz> pdfs look like shite
<philipacamaniac> enable antialiasing?
<mrmanic> nmorse: if you can slot the cdrom drive out and slot it back in, that might give you some worthwhile dmesg output too.  I know I can do that on my laptop.
<Curalton> root: breezy is not for "common" people
<buz> i dont think thats the problem
<buz> most fonts look good
<root> well.... i still use it
<root> :p
<buz> but some pdfs that used to look just fine have characters much too close
<philipacamaniac> kpdf?
<buz> yeah kpdf
<Curalton> root: unless you were on debian/sid before and know how to fix things breezy should be a no no! 
<root> eh, i was for long on unstable
<Curalton> good, then fix it yourself ;)
<root> but i never had to repair so much before myself :p
<Tm_T> root: 
<nmorse> I've got the dmesg output, should I just go ahead and paste it in here or in #flood?
<philipacamaniac> Breezy aint exactly a breeze (sorry couldn't help myself)
<sorin> Is there an option to tell kde not to display application name?
<root> It's a storm breeze
<Curalton> nmorse: err, use a nopast site
<nmorse> like?
<sorin> Package Manager (Synaptic Package Manager)
<root> Anyway, I preper it over eternal stagnation to live through some breakage
<Tm_T> root: try to create new user
<sorin> All I want to see is "Package Manager"
<Curalton> nmorse: http://nopaste.php-q.net/ comes to mind
<Curalton> root: check /var/log/auth.log info while you login, do "passwd username" and set a new password
<philipacamaniac> sorin: right click on the Kicker, and click configure panel
<root> Tm_T: I did that... no help... seems something about Xorg and new kdebase is depending on things that are no longer
<root> Sorry for not being clear, I cannot login from kdm
<nmorse>  http://nopaste.php-q.net/138185
<philipacamaniac> sorin: Click "Menus" and choose your display format
<Curalton> root: not even console login works?
<root> And I cannot get to see a console
<Tm_T> root: ctrl+alt+F2
<root> That no console thing might be due to using/not using framebuffer
<root> Tm_T: That gets me an empty screen only
<nmorse> I wonder if it's a dma issue
<Tm_T> root: totally empty?
<philipacamaniac> sorin: conversely, you can also simply right click Synaptic menu entry, and click "Edit item"
<mrmanic> nmorse: is that all?
<root> Tm_T: Totally black
<Curalton> nmorse: hmm, to little, try to poste more. arround that lines
<nmorse> The drive works just fine in Windows (when Windows works)
<sorin> it doesnt' have "description" only
<nmorse> That's all I get on ide other than probing ide2-5
<sorin> "name only"
<root> Tm_T: And then it doesn't work at all anymore, I suspect a problem with the gfx card, 
<root> Tm_T: That might be gone if I choose framebuffer ...
<Curalton> nmorse: i have "Probing IDE interface ide1..."   and then "hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1612, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive"
<philipacamaniac> sorin: then just edit the actual menu entry to your liking
<spiral> hmmm, whereis k3bsetup in kubuntu ?
<philipacamaniac> spiral: I didn't need k3bsetup to get k3b to burn
<nmorse> dmesg | grep cdrom
<nmorse> cdrom: open failed.
<nmorse> that's everything with cdrom and I gave you everything with IDE in it
<spiral> philipacamaniac: I don't have the rights & it tells me to use k3bsetup
<philipacamaniac> DOH!
<sorin> was anyone able to install mono from debian's repository?
<sorin> 1.1.6 + monodevelop 0.7?
<nmorse> hdc: Slimtype COMBO LSC-24082K, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<nmorse> hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache
<Curalton> nmorse: strange indeed. is it some fancy drive? builtin or removeable?
<nmorse> Came with the eMachines laptop
<Curalton> nmorse: ah, there it shows
<Curalton> nmorse: insert a cd or dvd, then as root type "file -s /dev/hdc"
<philipacamaniac> spiral: type groups in a konsole
<nmorse>  /dev/hdc: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'UT2004_CD1
<spiral> philipacamaniac: spiral adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<Curalton> nmorse: ok, so basically it does work :)
<philipacamaniac> spiral: i'll be damned
<Curalton> nmorse: it somehow just doesnt show up on the desktop
<spiral> philipacamaniac: hmmm ?
<nmorse> No, if I try to run something off of it or cp something from it I get errors
<philipacamaniac> spiral: that's what it should be, let me just check one other thing
<nmorse> I can't open it in Konqueror
<_alex> Hi there,
<spiral> philipacamaniac: allright
<Curalton> nmorse: does dmesg | tail show some hdc infos? have you tried with other cds, maybe this one is scratched
<nmorse> ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3
<nmorse> ISOFS: changing to secondary root
<nmorse> Audio CDs don't play, etc.
<_alex> I am wanting to create a a icon on the desktop which will open up konqueror to the Services page - what link is this?
<nmorse> Ironically, DVD's work when CD's don't
<_alex> Like what url do I use to link to it?
<Curalton> nmorse: paste the dmesg | tail -30 output to the nopaste site maybe
<nmorse>   http://nopaste.php-q.net/138190
<_alex> Does anyone know the defauly ROOT password? I never got to set it up in install and I cant do any commands as root as I dont know password
<nmorse> _alex: use sudo
<nmorse> and your user password
<spiral> philipacamaniac: any idea ?
<nmorse> or do 'passwd root' to create a root account
<_alex> sudo? is that the password
<philipacamaniac> spiral: what are the permissions set on /usr/bin/cdrecord
<spiral> philipacamaniac: -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 133 Mar 24 10:42 /usr/bin/cdrecord
<nmorse> no, sudo is like su
<spiral> philipacamaniac: should I add +s ?
<_alex> ahh,
<nmorse> but with groups that can do it, etc.
<_alex> I dont understand the help
<nmorse> your /etc/sudoers file has all the info along with man sudo
<_alex> what exectly do I need to do?
<_alex> ahh cool
<nmorse> Whatever command you want to do as root, just put sudo in front of it
<_alex> yeh I see now
<_alex> but I would like to know my root password ;-)
<nmorse> Then use your user password for the sudo password
<nmorse> There is no root password
<Curalton> nmorse: ah, "UDF-fs: No VRS found", strange. what does "grep hdc /etc/fstab" show?
<nmorse> There is no root account technically
<nmorse>  /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<philipacamaniac> spiral: permissions are correct on cdrecord. try running k3b with kdesu to see if it works there.
<_alex> so I type sudo passwd root
<spiral> philipacamaniac: all right
<Curalton> nmorse: udf is the dvd format per default, some CDs only use it
<nmorse> Then you can make a root password and account
<_alex> Hum, I just tried that and it said Sorry, Try again
<_alex> alex@alex:~$ sudo passwd root
<_alex> Password:
<_alex> Sorry, try again.
<spiral> philipacamaniac: this works...
<nmorse> Use your user password there
<Curalton> _alex: did you type it your user pass?
<_alex> no, the one I wanted as root...I've got it now 
<nmorse> Well, the DVDs work
<philipacamaniac> spiral: hmm
<nmorse> It's the cd's that don't
<Curalton> nmorse: make a backup of the /etc/fstab file and change it to iso9660,udf
<_alex> yes, it works
<Curalton> nmorse: then see if the cd and the dvd work
<_alex> :) thanks you guys
<spiral> 'm going to bed
<spiral> goodbye
<Curalton> nmorse: then unmount everything and try again
<spiral> goodnight
<philipacamaniac> night
<Curalton> nmorse: if needed manually via "umount"
<_alex> one more thing, what is the URL to the Servies bit? I want to create a icon on my desktop called System which will show everything to do with my system, like when you click Servies on the left hand side in Konqueror
<nmorse> dadgummit, tried a 'cp linux-installer.sh' off the UT2004 cd 1, and now the cd drive is spinning constantly
<_alex> Does anyone know how ?
<nmorse> Now I've got to reboot to get the thing to quit
<nmorse> Be back in a minute
<_nmorse> Hmm, I found a CD that works
<_nmorse> That's odd
<Curalton> heh
<_nmorse> Oh well, I guess I'll see what I can do to make the others work
<_alex> how do you remove folders via console?
<Goshawk> _alex: rm -fr folder
<_alex> ahh thanks
<Goshawk> _alex: be carefull using this command
<_alex> how come?
<Goshawk> _alex: rm -fr /* will delete all (is like format)
<_alex> Tasty
<_alex> :S
<Curalton> Goshawk: actually it will not delete /.hidden_file
<Goshawk> Curalton: sure? * is for any character (also .)
<_alex> Hum, im trying to access my Windows hard drive, and I went to Storage MEdia, and clicked on it but it sais Could not enter fodler /Windows 
<_alex> folder*
<Goshawk> (any character for any ripetition)
<Goshawk> _alex: what's the error?
<_alex> Could not enter folder /Windows
<_alex> I created a folder in root called Windows ...thats where my Windows mount will be if you know what I mean
<Goshawk> _alex: did you created a /Windows directory?
<_alex> yes,
<Goshawk> ok.. yu need to mount it
<_alex> I have done
<Curalton> Goshawk: nope, doesnt dotglob
<_alex> with mount -a
<Goshawk> sudo mount -o defaults /dev/xxx /Windows
<Curalton> Goshawk: cd ~; ls * -d  wont show you hidden files
<Goshawk> Curalton: i'm doing a test
<Goshawk> Curalton: yes right
<Goshawk> :D
<_alex> It says it's alreayd Mounted or busy
<_alex> mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /Windows busy
<_alex> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdb1 is already mounted on /Windows
<Goshawk> ok.. so it's mounted as root and a normal user can't access
<_alex> so I need to set permissions
<Goshawk> yes
<_alex> chmod 775 Windows ?
<Goshawk> sudo chmod 777 /Windows should be enought
<_alex> no, 
<_alex> still not working
<Goshawk> ok cd /
<Goshawk> ls -al Windows
<_alex> yep
<_alex> Permission deined,
<Goshawk> sudo ls -al Windows
<_alex> just done that, everythings there
<Curalton> Goshawk: :)
<Goshawk> give me the output
<Curalton> no, you cannot change permissions to a mountpoint
<Curalton> you have to mount it with certain permissions
<_alex> all off the output??
<Curalton> no
<Curalton> _alex: leave it, you have to add "uid=<your user id>" to the mountoptions
<Goshawk> Curalton: do you know exactly the -o option to mount?
<Curalton> -o uid=....
<Curalton> _alex: type "id" to see your user id, most likely 1000
<_alex> so I type mount -o udi=1000
<_alex> uid*
<Curalton> yes, defaults,uid=1000 
<_alex> it came up with help
<Curalton> unmount it first, then same command as above but with a comma separated uid
<Goshawk> _alex: man mount will be useful next time
<_alex> ok,
<_alex> so hang on ...I type umount to unmount everything?
<Curalton> not everything
<Curalton> just the /windows partition
<philipacamaniac> amu: you here?
<Goshawk> see you.. good night
<_alex> ok, no I type mount -o defaults , = 1000 
<_alex> ?
<_alex> now*
<Curalton> no space
<Curalton>  -o defaults,uid=1000
<_alex> ok
<_alex> it came up with help again
<philipacamaniac> amu: The new kopete 3.4.1 package depends on xmms, but that issue was fixed a while ago in the debian package.
<Curalton> _alex: ah, you have to tell him what to mount as well
<Curalton> add /Windows to the end
<philipacamaniac> amu: the debian bug http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=238368 was fixed, but this issue has apparently reopened
<DaSkreech> Does the numbers in the files in /etc/rcx.d/ mean anything?
<philipacamaniac> actually, it looks like Riddell maintains the package, sorry
<_alex> Hum, Windows already mounted, or busy
<Curalton> yes, unmount it as i said
<Curalton> umount /Windows
<Curalton> then mount again
* philipacamaniac pokes Riddell to see if he is available
<Curalton> and no programm must access /Windows
<_alex> mount: can't find /Windows in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<_alex> oh hang on
<Curalton> oh, not even in fstab :S
<_alex> Ok, I've added it to fstab
<Curalton> i hope you got the syntax right :)
<_alex> done
<_alex> I have,
<_alex> yaya
<_alex> it works
<DaSkreech> :-)
<_alex> OH bugger, why does Konqueror open different folders in tabs and not in the active window?
<Curalton> :)
<Curalton> _alex: you can change that setting
<_alex> im lookign for it now
<_alex> they've hid it well :P
* DaSkreech bows
<DaSkreech> We win!!
<DaSkreech> olly olly oxen free
<_alex> heyyy
<_alex> what is the URL for the Services tab on KOnqueor? I would like a icon on the desktop that opens to it
<_alex> anyone?
<Firetech> yay, new nVidia drivers out!
<apollo2011> I see in Kynaptic a Ubuntu package, I assume that is ubuntu but gnome, I would like to try it out but I want to make sure that the kde portion won't be messed up and that KDE will still (for now) stay as the default session type.
<Curalton> apollo2011: installing a package wont change your  default session
<Curalton> apollo2011: and even if you can still choose in the kdm loginmanager 
<apollo2011> ok didn't think it would just wanted to make sure
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hi,
<DaSkreech> Alex[RM-UK] : Yo
<Alex[RM-UK] > Do you know the URL to the Services tab in Konquoeor?
<Alex[RM-UK] > I would like to make an Icon on the desktop to it, 
<Alex[RM-UK] > no?
* Firetech now running nvidia drivers 1.0-7664
<Firetech> They give me a little better framerate
<Alex[RM-UK] > goodo
<Alex[RM-UK] > I need to still install my ATI drives,
<Alex[RM-UK] > Will prob do them tomorrow
<Firetech> just hoping that they won't segfault like the 7167 drivers (with official patches, which made it very much like the 7174 version) did
<Alex[RM-UK] > not sure
<Alex[RM-UK] > give them a bit of TLC and they wont lol
<Firetech> ...
<Alex[RM-UK] > Tender Love and Care
<Firetech> the 7174 version was perfect though...
<Firetech> This one hasn't pulled my hair yet ;)
#kubuntu 2005-06-10
<Alex[RM-UK] > arent the 7167's?
<Firetech> there are 7167, 7174 and 7664
<Firetech> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_archive.html
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahh, I got ATI you see so I dont know :P
<Tm_T> hullo
<laser_tk> Firetech, can you help me whith thous 
<laser_tk> Nvidia drivers
<Firetech> it's a bit hard, because you need to shutdown X...
<laser_tk> :D
<laser_tk> I download newest drivers and try to install them, but it say somethink my kernel
<Firetech> so I can't help you during the process, unless you use irssi or another computer to chat...
<Firetech> then run the following command: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<laser_tk> i use irssi but screen is unfamilar to me jet
<Firetech> laser_tk: you can use multiple tty's
<laser_tk> multiple tty's?
<Firetech> ctrl+alt+F[1-6]  are all for your disposal :)
<laser_tk> ok
<Firetech> you can compile in one, and chat in another
<Firetech> the passwords won't echo when you try to login
<Firetech> woops :)
<AMIGrAve> is msttcorefonts in universe or in multiverse ?
<Firetech> AMIGrAve: multiverse
<Firetech> multiverse = non-fre
<Firetech> *non-free
<AMIGrAve> FireEgl: thanks
<Firetech> laser_tk: how did it go?
<FireEgl> You're welcome! =P
<laser_tk> Firetech: now installing drivers
<Firetech> laser_tk: :)
<laser_tk> sh sudo NVIDI...?
* Firetech stabs FireEgl, for stealing my thanks...
<laser_tk> what you say somethign apt-get install ..?
<Firetech> laser_tk: sudo sh might work better.
<laser_tk> somethign*
<laser_tk> :DD
<Firetech> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<laser_tk> thath's right
<Firetech> be sure you get the angled quotes...
<Firetech> be -> make
<Firetech> woot, he is using ipv6?
<laser_tk> that apt-get did not to enything??
<Firetech> then you have that package.
<laser_tk> ok
<Firetech> laser_tk: go to /usr/src and do an ls
<brad> In Kde I click File Sharing and click administrator mode but it wont accept my password of the superuser, can anyone help?
<Firetech> brad: enter your own password
<brad> I did
<Firetech> kubuntu uses sudo
<laser_tk> there are only rpm
<brad> It brings me back to where I was when I had to click Administrator mode
<Firetech> laser_tk: give me the output of "uname -r"
<laser_tk> 2.6.10-5-386
<laser_tk> hey, wait a minute..
<laser_tk> apt-get say cant find package linux when a try that apt-get..
<Firetech> laser_tk: then do sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<laser_tk> yes
<laser_tk> :)
<laser_tk> this all is new to me..
<Firetech> brad: try deleting the folder /var/tmp/kdecache-[your-username-here] 
<laser_tk> Firetech: can you say what diffrent is whit xorg and xfree86?
<Firetech> laser_tk: Xorg: GPL, XFree: non-GPL
<laser_tk> ok
<Firetech> Xorg is a "ripoff" from Xfree, just before they changed their license
<brad> Whats Faster?
<laser_tk> now in /usr/src are linux-headers-2.6.10-5 and ...-386
<DaSkreech> Firetech: You mean a fork?
<brad> Xorg or Xfree
<Firetech> Xfree was gpl earlier, but they changed so that you can't say you made it...
<Firetech> DaSkreech: kind of.
<Firetech> brad:  almost equal, I believe.
<laser_tk> Firetech: next?
<Firetech> laser_tk:  run: ln -s /usr/src/linux/linux-headers-5-386 /usr/src/linux
<Firetech> then run the nvidia installer
<laser_tk> ok
<laser_tk> Firetech: linux-headers-5-385 or linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386?
<Tm_T> yup
<laser_tk> Tm_T: band from finland
<Firetech> laser_tk: the latter, I'm stupid.
<Tm_T> laser_tk: eh, I know
<Tm_T> laser_tk: /whois me ;)
<laser_tk> I know
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> I think I really should sleep
<Firetech> me too, but I have no school tomorrow.
<laser_tk> Firetech: ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers..?? not /usr/src/linux/linux-hea..??
<Firetech> laser_tk: sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386 /usr/src/linux
<Firetech> is there a /usr/src/linux dir already?
<laser_tk> no
<Tm_T> laser_tk: btw #ubuntu-fi ;)
<laser_tk> mkdir
<laser_tk> :D
<laser_tk> and now the Nvidia installer
<Tm_T> \o/
<NTolerance> does anyone here use an Orinoco card in Ubuntu?
<Firetech> laser_tk:  /usr/src/linux should be a symlink to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<laser_tk> Firetech: i run the installer and it's works
<laser_tk> thank you
<laser_tk> :)
<Firetech> np
<laser_tk> it's now telling something to update my xorg.conf
<Firetech> now I want something in return, lear me swahili. *kidding* (i don't need anything back)
<Firetech> laser_tk: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<laser_tk> swahili..:D
<KaiL> has this new nvidia driver anything positive?
<Firetech> laser_tk:  then ctrl+W > "nv" > Enter
<Firetech> add idia after "nv, and then press ctrl+O and enter.
<KaiL> for me it only has something negative: at least one of my cards is now unsupported
<Firetech> then "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<Firetech> KaiL: then use 7174?
<KaiL> you mean "stay with 7174"
<KaiL> ...as long, as nvidia has that on their server...
<Firetech> they have back to the first stable release...
<laser_tk> Firetech: you mean Driver --> "nv idia"
<laser_tk> ??
<Firetech> no
<Firetech> driver --> "nvidia"
<KaiL> laser_tk: "nvidia"
<Firetech> no space...
<laser_tk> :DD
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> laser_tk: \o/
<laser_tk> that's right, i'm stupid..
<laser_tk> lol
<Tm_T> laser_tk: I'm 100% sure you're yankee
<laser_tk> i must go to sleep
<laser_tk> Tm_T: not yankee..:)
<KaiL> Firetech: I already wanted to test something with my GF2MX400
<laser_tk> Firetech: is thah all?
<laser_tk> nv --> nvidia
<KaiL> if that solves the other problems, the GTS will end in some dirty corner
<Firetech> laser_tk: yup
<laser_tk> thanks
<KaiL> Firetech: comment out DRI?
<Firetech> save it (ctrl+o) and then restart X
<Firetech> yeah!
<laser_tk> ok
<Firetech> laser_tk:  do as KaiL said...
* Firetech punishes himself for forgetting
<Tm_T> haha
<KaiL> Load "dri", somewhere in the top of the file
<KaiL> add an # before
<Firetech> laser_tk: under Modules
<Tm_T> hi KaiL 
<KaiL> hi Tm_T 
<Firetech> then as KaiL said, damn you :P
<laser_tk> Section "DRI", what about it?? and # before it?
<KaiL> that doesn't matter
<Tm_T> laser_tk: lis # ko rivin alkuun
<KaiL> only the load "dri"
<Firetech> it won't be used after commenting out load dri...
<Tm_T> yup
<laser_tk> yup
<laser_tk> :)
<Tm_T> laser_tk: you got it?
<Tm_T> good old finnish <3
<laser_tk> helpommin sit ei voi sanoa
<Tm_T> haha
<laser_tk> :D
<Tm_T> I agree =)
<laser_tk> yup
<philipacamaniac> Riddell
<Tm_T> ok, I'll try to get some sleep ->
<laser_tk> thanks to all
<Firetech> hell, I know finnish: yxi kaxi sauna perkele (thats all.. I kind of know what the words mean too)
<Firetech> I'm from southern Sweden...
<Tm_T> perkele mentioned! ] ;=
<Tm_T> fucking hilight
<Tm_T> Firetech: yes I noticed
<Firetech> one two sauna ~f-ck, am I right?
<Firetech> the english word for sauna is sauna, right?
<laser_tk> Firetech: x dosen't start..:D
<Firetech> laser_tk: run startx
<Firetech> what error do you get?
<Tm_T> Firetech: perkele == devil
<Firetech> oh... 
<matrix> is there a reason why my console often just disappears
<Tm_T> perkele, saatana, paholainen etc etc
<Firetech> windows = perkele :D
<Tm_T> it's all the same =)
<Tm_T> Firetech: yes! ] ;=
<Firetech> number in finnish (as in number one)?
<laser_tk> only black screen
<Tm_T> Firetech: you mean "numero yksi" ?
<Firetech> I think so...
<laser_tk> fatal IO error 104
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> laser_tk: muhaha
<Firetech> Linus Thorvalds = numero yksi :P
<laser_tk> prrkeleen nvitia
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> evo ;----P
<Firetech> laser_tk: any explanation before that?
<laser_tk> Tm_T: voi olla
<Tm_T> laser_tk: hmm, you tried to apt-get that driver?
<matrix> the konsole is still present, but doens't appear in the task bar or when switich with alt+tab
<laser_tk> Tm_T: no
<Tm_T> matrix: hmm, open window menu (rightclick on titlebar) adv -> special window settings ->
<Tm_T> laser_tk: I use the ones from repositories
<laser_tk> Firetech: something skipping /usr/.../modules/libfb.afbmmx.o No found
<Firetech> ah
<laser_tk> No symbol found
<Firetech> me so stoopid
<Firetech> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<Tm_T> heh
<Firetech> not sure if that solves it, though...
<Tm_T> ok, I think you get it without me so I try to sleep then ->
<Firetech> you CAN  use the nvidia-glx package instead...
<Firetech> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<laser_tk> Firetech: apt-get says .. is already newest..
<Firetech> aah
<Firetech> wait
<Firetech> sudo modprobe agpgart
<Firetech> me more stoopid.
<matrix> Tm_T: what should i change there?
<laser_tk> rr
<matrix> Tm_T: i found the switch, thx
<laser_tk> what i shall do.. sudo modprobe agpgart first
<laser_tk> and then Firetech?
<Firetech> do the modprobe and then try startx again
<laser_tk> ok
<Firetech> it doesn't matter if you do "startx" or start X another way :P
<laser_tk> :(
<laser_tk> not working yet
<laser_tk> x say same error message
<laser_tk> somthing wrong whit my xorg.conf maybe??
<Firetech> laser_tk: can you paste your xorg.conf here: http://rafb.net/paste/ (you can start x with nv instead)
<laser_tk> ok..
<laser_tk> i start on nv now..
<laser_tk> just a minute..
<laser_tk> Firetech: http://koti.mbnet.fi/laser_tk/xorg.conf
<Firetech> laser_tk: you didn't comment out the dri line
<Firetech> Load       "DRI" in the beginning
<laser_tk> :)
<Firetech> I don't think that's the reason though...
<Firetech> because I ran my driver with dri by mistake for a while...
<Firetech> and I really should go to bed noe.
<Firetech> *now
<laser_tk> i comment Section = Dri
<laser_tk> yep
<Firetech> yes
<_Simon_> hey guys, been a redhat user for ages, not a linux guru or anything, but been a linux fan for awhile. ubuntu/kubuntu has been my first decision to see what else is "out there" and I'm very impressed :) was curious if I could get a little help with XDCMP, unfortunately my redhat exclusiveness has gotten me used to file locations lol
<laser_tk> i try somethihg
<laser_tk> thing*
<Tm_T> _Simon_: hmm, do you know filename you're looking for?
<Firetech> but it's the Load "DRI" line under Section "Modules" that is important
<laser_tk> ok
<Tm_T> laser_tk: "look, I sleep \o/"
<_Simon_> well that is my question, I'm trying to enable XDCMP, but in redhat it used to be in /etc/X11/xdm/something.conf I believe
<Firetech> Tm_T: sto lying.
<_Simon_> xdm.conf thats what it was
<Firetech> *stop
<_Simon_> but I cannot find this file
<Tm_T> Firetech: I do my bes, but just can't sleep
<laser_tk> :D
<Firetech> well well
<Tm_T> _Simon_: there's no xdm, you use kdm
<Firetech> I'll try to go to sleep.
<_Simon_> ok, where is kdm.conf?
<Tm_T> s/bes/besat
<_Simon_> in redhat, even though gdm.conf ran, you still had to modify xdm.conf to get XDCMP
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> I think kdm confs are under kde3 directory
<_Simon_> ahh yeah /etc/kde3/kdm
<Firetech> not kdm.conf  /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<laser_tk> must go to sleep.. eli samma p finska nukkuu..
<Firetech> 'nite laser_tk, 
<_Simon_> do you know if theres a gui way to enable XDMCP or whatever its called? I know fedora had it in the login config gui
<laser_tk> yup
<_Simon_> I couldn't find it in the kde login config though
<Firetech> _Simon_: what is XDCMP anyway?
<Firetech> *XDMCP
<_Simon_> its a way to connect to X remotely, a remote X client can connect to the X server
<Firetech> there is a XDMCP section in the end of my /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<_Simon_> VNC is great over internet, but lan, I find VNC very slow, remote X is almost like being on the PC itself
<_Simon_> yup I see it
<Firetech> Enable -> true?
<_Simon_> yup thats what I'm going to try :)
<Firetech> _Simon_: then do a "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart" (restart is more efficient than reload)
<Firetech> no
<Firetech> I was thinking about gdm
<Firetech> "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm reload is enough.
<Firetech> seems to be atleast.
* Firetech goes to bed now.
<Firetech> Good night.
<_Simon_> hmm odd, I don't remember the kubuntu installer asking me for a root password, it asked me for creating a new user though
<_Simon_> does kubuntu/ubuntu use a default password for root or something?
<nate__> _Simon_, http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/faq/root
<nate__> _Simon_, root user's password isn't set by default
<_Simon_> interesting, su root doesn't work though
<_Simon_> I have to do sudo -s?
<nate__> yep :)
<nate__> it simplifies your life
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> root <3
<Firetech> be c areful, sudo -s keeps your own shell's environment variables. $HOME is still your home dir...
<Firetech> to become real root: either "sudo su" or "sudo -i"
<Firetech> gnite.
<nate__> Firetech, I actually like keeping the same environment variables
<_Simon_> night Firetech, thanks
<_Simon_> gonna take awhile to remember sudo -s lol
<_Simon_> I feel like such a noob, veering away from fedora/redhat has programmed me expecting where things are
<_Simon_> curious to learn ubuntu package management, I found redhat slowly getting better but (don't flame me) compared to the windows world, installations were still a huge DEP war
<Tm_T> _Simon_: well, debian way is the easy way ;p
<_Simon_> I found yum and rpm much better than the old systems
<_Simon_> but it was still difficult at times
<Tm_T> just say apt-get install <package> and it checks dependencies and install them
<Tm_T> _Simon_: I install apt into Fedora too, yum stinks
<_Simon_> hrm xdcmp is still not working
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> what is it anyway?
<othernoob> Tm_T would you happen to know how to convert an avi to a dvd ? 
<othernoob> or more precisely, 2 different avis to one dvd, with an option to choose ..
<Tm_T> othernoob: can't help now, I try to sleep again ;( ->
<othernoob> lol okay
<__Simon> hey, sorry to bother, I'm swapping monitor between my 2 machines lol
<__Simon> can't seem to get remote X to work, I rebooted the box even
<__Simon> anyone use XDMCP before?
<__Simon> I know in fedora when I modified gdm.conf it didn't work, I had to edit xdm.conf
<__Simon> is there a xdm.conf in ubuntu?
<__Simon> anyon ehave any ideas?
<__Simon> is there a gui services  program?
<__Simon> can anyone help me out please?
<__Simon> this is upsetting me, I can't even get sshd to work
<_Simon_> please can someone help me with kdm and XDMCP?
<Riddell> _Simon_: you need to edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc and possibly /etc/kde3/kdm/Xaccess
<_Simon_> I did both
<_Simon_> I enabled XDMCP in kdmrc
<_Simon_> I uncommented the chooser line in Xaccess
<_Simon_> still nothing
<_Simon_> it was super easy in fedora, wonder what is wrong
<Riddell> _Simon_: I'm afraid I've never used it
<_Simon_> sigh
<_Simon_> this is making me feel like a moron, took me 2 seconds to enable it on all my redhat distros. I wish I knew what was wrong
<_Simon_> ahh got it, had to comment out 2 lines in Xaccess
<_Simon_> yay finally hehe thanks Riddell
<digby> what is XDCMP?
<_Simon_> its a UDP chooser protocol for remote X
<digby> ah
<_Simon_> you run a X client that supports XDMCP, and you get like a list of PC's on your network
<_Simon_> and you click one and connect
<digby> cool
<digby> if I had more than one computer, I'd have to play with that...haha
<_Simon_> well my linux box is my dev machine, so I have no monitor, I like remote X since its so fast
<_Simon_> and I'm deciding for the first time in years, to try another distro than fedora/redhat
<digby> I haven't even been using linux for a year, really
<_Simon_> cool
<digby> getting the bugs ironed out slowly... lots of fun doing it, though
<_Simon_> curious why theres no icons on the kubuntu desktop by default hehe
<_Simon_> ops kicker crashed
<digby> you know anything about running gtk apps in kde?
<_Simon_> not really, as long as you have GTK installed it should work I think
<digby> well, they work, I just can't get sound out of gaim
<sproingie> _Simon_: there's a brutally minimalist philosophy about the kubuntu desktop
<sproingie> even moves the trash off the desktop
<_Simon_> yeah I see that lol
<sproingie> i do wish it had a better set of kicker icons
<sproingie> like the home folder
<_Simon_> not sure whats wrong though, kicker keeps crashing :(
<sproingie> not running breezy are you?
<_Simon_> whats breezy?
<digby> ah
<digby> breezy is the dev version of ubuntu
<_Simon_> nope running hoary or however ya spell it
<digby> I think it's set to be released in 5 months or so
<_Simon_> something definately wrong
<_Simon_> wonder if remote X with KDE is very buggy or something
<_Simon_> hoping to get this system stable, I'm eager to do some C# testing on linux :)
<mrmanic> hey transgress 
<_Church_of_Foamy> where is sources.list located?
<Riddell> _Church_of_Foamy: /etc/apt
<_Church_of_Foamy> thanx man
<_Church_of_Foamy> my vid card blew up today :(
<_Church_of_Foamy> had to redo kubuntu
<_Church_of_Foamy> how to install skype?
<SpookyET> Something funny happened today.
<SpookyET> I was accused of pirating linux because I asked about Suse's 5cds on BitTorrent.
<_Simon_> ok so I did an apt-get install on automake, and I also got automake1.9, apt-get says I have both
<_Simon_> but when I do automake --version it says 1.4
<_Simon_> how do I get it to upgrade 1.4 with 1.9? it says I have both, wtf? lol
<pussfeller> what plays nsv
<pussfeller> nullsoft video streams
<_Church_of_Foamy> how do i install skype?
<rogerhc> New to kubuntu (and ubuntu), installs nicely. How do I open my ssh port 22? Suggestions (I'd like to keep it simple but don't know where to start)?
<brandonn> rogerhc: do you have sshd installed?
<rogerhc> locate sshd finds only one file, a config file. So I think I probably don't have sshd installed.
<brandonn> install openssh-server
<brandonn> unless you have a firewall running, that should be all you need to do
<rogerhc> brandonn: thanks! trying it now. :-)
<brandonn> you'll probably also want openssh-client so that you can ssh to other machines
<rogerhc> brandonn: thanks. openssh-client is already installed as port of the stardard kubuntu installation. thanks though.
<roque> solo servir internet por ahora
<rogerhc> brandonn: ssh is working now. Thanks. While looking for a way to get this working I read on the Web that Ubuntu has by default all ports closed to inbound requests. Do you know if this is so?
<brandonn> hmm, I wouldn't think that is so unless you have a firewall, but, as you can see, I don't think it has very many services running by default
<rogerhc> brandonn: ah, not many services running by default, maybe that's it. Didn't think to install the ssh server. Glad you are here! :-) Where can I see a list of every service my system has running?
<rogerhc> Yes, I now recall reading on the Web that because no services are running by default there need not be any default firewall.
<brandonn> netstat -at |grep LISTEN
<rogerhc> Thanks. That shows some stuff listening to local.host and the now running ssh. Is there a default location/file where I can configure what I want running?
<rogerhc> Obviously I have to install the related servers if they are not installed. And that is a separate step that would come first.
<brandonn> yeah, let me check, I know how to do it by hand, but I'm sure there i sa better way
<rogerhc> Is there a config file for it? (GUIs are helpful sometimes but I like to know where the real config file is, even if I don't know the syntax well enough yet to do it by hand.)
<brandonn> well, all services are started out of /etc/rc*.d  (usually /etc/rc2.d)
<brandonn> you'll see a bunch of scripts in there that start with S, to disable one, just change the name to start with "s"
<rogerhc> brandonn: Okay, I understand that. And those are links to stuff in /etc/init.d. Do I need to mess at all with inetd.conf?
<brandonn> it's possible, but fewer and fewer services are started out of inetd
<rogerhc> Ah, that is good. I don't understand the format of inetd.conf and it's man page didn't help me understand it much. So I will try to ignore inetd.conf! :-)
<brandonn> well, basically any service you don't want started out of inetd.conf, put a # in front of it
<brandonn> although there may not be anything in your inetd.conf by default, mine has identd in it, but I think I installed that myself
<rogerhc> hm, I think they *all* had an # in front of it by default. So maybe I need to mess in there (remove the # where appropriate) sometimes?
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<brandonn> looking at mine, it looks like the only thing in there are comments, it won't install any service lines until you install that service
<brandonn> by default when you install a package, the service line in inetd.conf is not commented out
<rogerhc> so, in theory, I would have to go into inetd.conf and uncomment something, say ssh (which is not listed but may be part of one of the listed groups, I'd guess)..
<rogerhc> after I install the relevant server
<brandonn> no, you wouldn't, by defaut when you install a server, it is enabled
<brandonn> however, very few servers are installed by default
<Tezkah> I just loaded up the MEPIS liveCD
<Tezkah> it started up an apache web server
<rogerhc> brandonn: thanks for helping. I understand this more now. thanks! :-)
<brandonn> no problem, glad I could help
<hussam> hey people
<Tezkah> hi person
<hussam> I'm getting a cannot talk to Klauncher messege at logout ( I'm not exactly sure of the exact message )
<hussam> what does it mean?
<mamix> Hi all
<laser_tk> I get "Segmentation fault" error message when I try to start xmms or mplayer. yesterday they works just fine
<verden01> how do i configure kde to highlight the name of the application in the task bar?
<verden01> when you run the mouse over it
<nxv_> i can't use dovcote, i start it by /etc/init.d/dovecot start but can't connect to it with kmail and nmap does't show a running imapserver
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hey,
<Alex[RM-UK] > When I installed Kubuntu, I wasn't ask at any stage on what packages I wanted to install. Is there a way of selecting what paclages are installed?
<Alex[RM-UK] > To choose them to install I mean
<MichaelDiederich> you can stop the guide at some point, but i am not sure where
<MichaelDiederich> by pressing CTRL+C
<Alex[RM-UK] > Oh you can stop it automayicly going to the next one?
<MichaelDiederich> the installer will stop, you can boot but no X is installed.. I just got this by try&error once, so i don't sure
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahh right,
<Alex[RM-UK] > I did click the GO BACK option on one of the sections, and it took me to the main screen
<gdh> Alex[RM-UK] : Why not let the installer run, then add new packages /afterwards/ ?
<MichaelDiederich> i think, he will not have all installed
<Alex[RM-UK] > Yeh I know, but I am not sure what half the packages installed are :P
<gdh> the whole point of the installer was to ask the bare minimum of questions possible for the best user experience :)
<gdh> Use kynaptic to see the installed ones, or 'dpkg -l'
<Alex[RM-UK] > I know, but an option on what to install would be great 
<Alex[RM-UK] > Yeh im doing that now.....but to uninstall indeverdual packages i's asking me to uninstall like KDE multimedia
<gdh> kdemultimedia will be a metapackage
<Alex[RM-UK] > I right click Amarok and Juk to uninstall, then it wants to remove KDE Desktop
<gdh> it will not do any harm to remove it
<gdh> it won't suddenly remove all your music players etc.
<Alex[RM-UK] > no, but there are some parts of multimedia I want
<Alex[RM-UK] > oh, so it will only get rid of Amarok?
<gdh> it will only remove the packages you've asked it to
<Alex[RM-UK] > it automayicly selects other packages that I dont want to uninstall though
<Alex[RM-UK] > some of them wanted to remove kdebase :S
<gdh> If it really were going to remove all the packages installed by 'kdemultimedia' then it would remove  akode (>= 4:3.3.2-1), artsbuilder (>= 4:3.3.2-1), juk (>= 4:3.3.2-1), kaboodle (>= 4:3.3.2-1), kaudiocreator (>= 4:3.3.2-1), kdemultimedia-kappfinder-data etc.
<gdh> (pasted from my Debian machine, but the logic is the same)
<gdh> You must have chosen something pretty fundamental to remove if it wanted to remove kdebase :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > I see what you mean
<Alex[RM-UK] > ok let me see if this works
<Alex[RM-UK] > well, I@m still alive :P
<gdh> :)
<Firetech> Alex[RM-UK] : you can do the server installation, that won't give you any unneeded packages (not even X, tough...)
<Alex[RM-UK] > then to get KDE I type at console apt-get KDE ?
<Alex[RM-UK] > nah actually, I'll stick with removing things
<Alex[RM-UK] > whats a TNEF viewer?
<gdh> It's for the shit attachments that MS Outlook generates
<gdh> ever had an email with 'WINMAIL.DAT' attached?
<Alex[RM-UK] > oh right, wont be needing that then
<Alex[RM-UK] > yeh I have
<gdh> that's what the TNEF viewer lets you view
<Alex[RM-UK] > oh right, 
<Alex[RM-UK] > I'll get rid of that then
<Alex[RM-UK] > I odnt need a PPP dialer if im on a LAN do i?
<gdh> nop.
<Alex[RM-UK] > good, thats goign to the bin aswell lol
<Alex[RM-UK] > Why would anyone want a Fortune Cookie on there PC?!
<gdh> Choice :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > lol
<Alex[RM-UK] > By the way, you dont know the Link to SERVICES on Konquoror do you? I want a icon on the desktop that goes to it
<gdh> Alex[RM-UK] : er, is it not just services:/ ?
<Alex[RM-UK] > no, it comes up with Protocol not supported
<gdh> dunno what 'services' is then.. my Kub machine is at home
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahh, ok no worries
<Alex[RM-UK] > Next task...getting surround sound working
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Alex[RM-UK] > hello
<gdh> morn'
<nxv_> how to automaticaly start dovcote at startup? staring dovcote wiht /usr/sbin/dovcote works /etc/init.d/dovecot start does't
<nxv_> doesn't
<gdh> perhaps edit /etc/default/dovecot if it exists?
<gdh> I'd reckon there'll be a clue in there.
<Tm_T> why not to add link to ~/kde/Autostart/
<gdh> Tm_T: Wouldn't that only start the server when you log in?
<Tm_T> what is dovecot anyway?
<nxv_> and i guess to start it by init.d is cleaner
<nxv_> very simple imap server
<Tm_T> ah ok
<Tm_T> then it should be in init
<gdh> Some rate it higher than courier.. <shrug> :)
<nxv_> gdh: i love it because of it's simple way of setting up an account, just add a new user to my linux box and the same account can be used for imap
<nxv_> by default encrypted connection only, without any further configuration
<gdh> nxv_: Cool :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > How can I get the New Kopete (0.10.1) with Kynaptic....it isnt there
<nxv_> how do i send an usbharddisk to sleep
<Alex[RM-UK] > tranquliser
<Tm_T> Alex[RM-UK] : hmm, do you have the new repositories in your sources.list ?
<Alex[RM-UK] > I click the button to get the new list
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> I hate gui, I really do now
<Alex[RM-UK] > lol
<Alex[RM-UK] > :)
<gdh> Is there much in KDE 3.4.1 worth bothering about?
<Tm_T> gdh: yes
<gdh> tons of fixes or useful new features?
<gdh> or both I suppose :)
<Tm_T> little bit both
<gdh> k, will check out the changelogs
<Alex[RM-UK] > So is there no way I can get it? or can I install from source ?
<Tm_T> Alex[RM-UK] : I think yes
<gdh> hm, kde.org are advising deb http://download.kde.org/stable/3.4.1/kubuntu hoary-updates main - is the source in the /topic a better choice or just a mirror?
<Tm_T> Alex[RM-UK] : check topic
<Alex[RM-UK] > what topic?
<Tm_T> gdh: topic
<gdh> righto
<Tm_T> Alex[RM-UK] : top of the window in the channel ;)
<gdh> Alex[RM-UK] : If you can't see it, you can try just typing ...   /topic
<Alex[RM-UK] > check the FAG out?
<Alex[RM-UK] > FAQ*
<Tm_T> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main
<Tm_T> ok?
<Tm_T> and there was another one too
<Tm_T> deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main
<gdh> I guess amu's live ISO is with 3.4.1 pre-rolled?
<laser_tk> prr, when I installe newest NVidia drivers, xmms and mplayer dosen't work.. I get Segmentation fault error message everytime
<Tm_T> laser_tk: whhoa
<MichaelDiederich> laser_tk: on my system, just konquerer quits every some minute :/
<laser_tk> hmm
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahhh shit
<laser_tk> Ubuntu forum: I managed to fix the problem by installing an older version of the nvidia drivers. Thanks for your help.
<Alex[RM-UK] > guys i've f*ked my sound up
<Jimi`> hello
<Alex[RM-UK] > I turn it on now, and the music plays but there is a loud whistling noise coming out of my speakers
<Jimi`> hello _P_P
<Jimi`> dorry
<Jimi`> sorry
<Jimi`> hello _P_
<Tm_T> laser_tk: hmm, did I mentioned drivers from repositories?
<laser_tk> Tm_T: liian paljon liian vaikeita sanoja..:D
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> laser_tk: "apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-dev nvidia-settings"
<Tm_T> easy enough?
<laser_tk> yep
<laser_tk> Tm_T: now, restart x and try if they works?
<Tm_T> yup
<laser_tk> Tm_T: dosen't work
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> reboot and try again
<Opt|on> me too
<Opt|on> bye
<laser_tk> i try it too
<Tm_T> =)
<laser_tk> tried*
<laser_tk> or something
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> hmm, try #ubuntu-fi
<laser_tk> freenode?
<Tm_T> yes
<nkour> hello kde users :)
<nkour> does kde-friendly distros distribute librsvg? [so gtk have load svg?] 
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hi
<Alex[RM-UK] > alot of the latest softwareversion are not in Kynaptic. like Firefox, Thunderbird, Kopete
<Alex[RM-UK] > there all the old version, even know I have ran the upadte list
<gdh> well, the newest FF is 1.0.2-<something>
<gdh> newest in Hoary...
<MichaelDiederich> thats 1.0.4 in "wrong" version coding
<Tm_T> yyea
<gdh> the idea is a stable release is that - stable in terms of features and changes..
<Alex[RM-UK] > newest firefox is 1.0.4
<gdh> the only changes allowed in are security fixes and major bugfixes.
<Alex[RM-UK] > and Kopete 10.0.1 isnt there
<Alex[RM-UK] > thunderbird is old to,
<gdh> Alex[RM-UK] : you've missed the point then :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > ?
<gdh> If you must absolutely always have the latest bleeding edge version, Hoary is the wrong distribution for you :)
<MichaelDiederich> Alex[RM-UK] : read the notice at http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/upgrade/?application=firefox
<gdh> good luck with ubuntu breezy or debian sid.. or gentoo :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hoary? I run Kubuntu
<MichaelDiederich> gdh: debian sid is stable..
<gdh> Kubuntu 5.04 is codename 'Hoary Hedgehog'
<gdh> MichaelDiederich: Don't confuse the poor lad any more, please :))
<MichaelDiederich> gdh: it is called unstable, but it works stable
<Alex[RM-UK] > O.o
<gdh> MichaelDiederich: No, I mean stable in terms of changes, not as in 'doesn't segfault'
<nxv_> how to send an usbharddisk to standby
<Alex[RM-UK] > tranquliser
<MichaelDiederich> hrhr :)
<gdh> No dist should ever segfault.
<gdh> i.e. I mean 'stable' in the Debian sense :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > whats segfault
<gdh> crash
<Alex[RM-UK] > ah
<killefiz> nxv_: not at all
<nxv_> killefiz: no way :( ?
<killefiz> nxv_: for some harddrives you can use a manufacturer tool to set up an idle timeout that will put it to sleep. But to set the timeout you'll need to connect the hdd via pata ...
<mikl> my webserver can't find smarty.class.php, even though I have the package installed...
<mikl> Apache is such a bitch
<gdh> Anyone here can tell me how much per minute it is to call a '0180' national-rate number from Germany?
<amu> depends which oneyou want call, there are different 0180 0180-01 0180-3 0180-5  
<gdh> ah.. it's 0180-500....
<amu> 12Cent / Minute
<gdh> is that fixed 24 hr or changes daytime/evening?
<amu> fixed rate 24/7/365
<gdh> amu: Thankyou :)
<amu> gdh: price is, if you call such the number inside germany, there can be additional fees if you call outside .de 
<MichaelDiederich> sure 12cent? i thought higher
<gdh> amu: Certainly.. we have national-rate numbers in many euro countries.. we just needed the pricing info for display on the website :)
<amu> http://www.tariftip.de/rubrik/11783/2/0180-Nummern.htm
<jkeel> how do you get kdesdk with Kubuntu? it's not in the kynaptic
<jkeel> program
<mindspin> have you enabled universe in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<mindspin> maybe it's there
<jkeel> mindspin: thanks, I'll try that
<jkeel> mindspin: is that relatively safe?
<gdh> safer than most of the shit on download.com anyway :)
<Tm_T> hullo
<jkeel> lol
<jkeel> hi
<mindspin> that#s a good question
<Tm_T> universe is as safe as restricted is
<gdh> jkeel: I'd place Universe at 'safe'.
<mindspin> but I enabled it cause some prgrams were not avaiable otherwise
<jkeel> gdh: is there anything you have to do to enable universe besides uncomment lines in sources.list
<jkeel> ?
<jkeel> gdh: will apt-get install kdesdk search in universe?
<gdh> once you enable the line and run apt-get update
<gdh> then it will take universe into consideration in /any/ apt-get operation
<jkeel> ok
<slow-motion> hello
<gdh> Hi :)
<slow-motion> the new version of kde is nice. i only feel any differences
<othernoob> anyone know a program which will turn 2 avis into a dvd + menus ?
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> portugal
<Tm_T> yikes
<ubuntu> any portuguese 
<gdh> Tm_T: LOL 
<gdh> (yes, I did actually laugh) :)
<Tm_T> haha
<ubuntu> bem isto sem portugueses no vale
<Tm_T> hare hare vaa itelles
<jjesse> can i order a kubuntu CD from shipit?
<gdh> nop.
<gdh> only ubuntu.
<Tm_T> but it's all the same
<slow-motion> except kubuntu installs kde and ubuntu gnome
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> but you can install KDE afterwards
* dooglio 's lug burned a bunch of kubuntu cds for giving out at a faire
<dooglio> so far, i'm digging [k] ubuntu
<hussam> anybody's successfully installed new Nvidia driver from Nvidia.com?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> I'm happy with the one from repositories
<slow-motion> is kde running better when you have an nvidia card and nvidia drivers?
<Tm_T> hmm, no difference if I use only 2d stuff
<slow-motion> i dont use any 3d stuff too
<Tm_T> well, there's sometimes some GL stuff and then nvidia drviers help alot
<hussam> the only 3d thing I run is xscreensaver screensavers.
<gdh> unless you want to sit and watch glxgears all day, there's not much point in bothering :)
<gdh> aye, the 'reallyslick' GL stuff is mesmerising :)
<Tm_T> tuxracer \o/
<hussam> hey, I compiled xfce 4.2.2 with composite enabled on Kubuntu. but I get no shadows nor transparancy. I know I configured xorg.conf correctly because shadows and transparancy word on my kde 3.4.1. what could be wrong?
* dooglio runs the open source nv driver
<dooglio> because the nvidia driver doesn't work with software suspend
<dooglio> or, rather, prevents it from working
<dooglio> plus, on my laptop, the only nvidia cs driver that works is version 6111
<dooglio> i also have to build a custom kernel to run it
<hussam> anybody here's ran vmware for Linux before?
<hussam> is vmware robust or slow?
<slow-motion> <hussam> is vmware robust or slow? < does he mean me?
<hussam> slow-motion: in performance I mean
<slow-motion> i know
<hussam> slow-motion: oh I see lol
<hussam> that was funny
<Tm_T> hullo kkathman 
<yourghetek> i have a very sick sources.list
<yourghetek> here is my sources.list and my apt-get update printout, please help http://pastebin.com/294675
<MichaelDiederich> comment the backports
<MichaelDiederich> and for the key, moment
<SpookyET> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org down
<yourghetek> and the marillat?
<yourghetek> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<runelind> I'm having troubles finding the flashplayer-mozilla package
<runelind> I added the universe repository
<runelind> is it someplace else?
<MichaelDiederich> yourghetek: on ubuntuguide.org is a instruction for finding and adding the key
<yourghetek> will look
<yourghetek> thanks
<runelind> oh, looks like it is in the multiverse repository...
<SpookyET> Was anyone able to install mono 1.1.6?
<Eliteforce> how to change the fonts (anti aliasing ...) in eclipse?
<kab00m> hi folks
<Eliteforce> hi
<kab00m> does kubuntu run on a 300 mhz celeron with 64 mb ram?
<kab00m> i couldnt find anything about minimum requirements on the website
<dooglio> is there a way to get opengl to at least do software rendering?
<dooglio> I *don't* want to run the nvidia cs driver
<dooglio> ah
<dooglio> found it!
<dooglio> install: mesag3 package
<slow-motion> when i choose mplayer im kynaptic, then the paket wont be shown as selected. but it select the depencies. can i safely install mplayer or is mplayer broken and it only installs the dependencies?
* dooglio uses aptitude
<dooglio> it will tell you exactly what it will do
<dooglio> where did you get the mplayer APT source, by the way?
<dooglio> ah
<dooglio> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MplayerInstallHowto/view?searchterm=mplayer
<slow-motion> i dont know where the source is
<dooglio> must be in the multiverse
<dooglio> just install, for example, mplayer-586
<dooglio> in my case, i'm downloading mplayer-k7
<slow-motion> it says some dependencies missing
<slow-motion> in aptitude
<dooglio> hrm
<dooglio> did you put the sources in exactly as the howto above shows?
<dooglio> because it's working okay for me
<dooglio> at least, it is downloading correctly
<slow-motion> i think i did it
<slow-motion> and where the hell is the normal mplayer paket?
<dooglio> aptitude is your friend
<slow-motion> no
<slow-motion> my enemy at the moment
<dooglio> heh
<slow-motion> it wont show me the normal mplayer paket
<dooglio> do you want the non-gui version?
<slow-motion> no
<dooglio> you have to select the version which is right for your processor
<dooglio> ah, i see the w32codecs are unavailable
<dooglio> i guess  you have to download these by hand from the mplayer site
<dooglio> www.mplayerhq.hu
<slow-motion> the w32codecs are available
<slow-motion> the thing what not available is, is mplayer
<dooglio> uh
<dooglio> it see it in the sources
<Eliteforce> does somebody know how to set the font in gtk/gnome for eclipse? i use kde
<dooglio> mplayer-k7
<dooglio> for example
<dooglio> or mplayer-386
<slow-motion> at first i want to know why aptitude wont find the normal mplayer paket
<othernoob> how do i change the permission of files?
<Curalton> in konqueror rightclick and permissions tab
<Eliteforce> hi, what package do i need in order to run gnome-font-properties?
<philipacamaniac> capplets (configuration applets for GNOME)
<Soyburg> hello, I just got mail from Anacron with the subject "Anacron job 'cron.daily' on kubuntu" and the message said:
<Soyburg> /etc/cron.daily/slocate:
<Soyburg> /etc/cron.daily/slocate: line 12:  8956 Segmentation fault      /usr/bin/updatedb
<administrator> whats that link for the kdelibs script fix?
<Soyburg> What does it mean and how do I get rid off it?
<nakata> Soyburg: it's attempting to update the cached list of files on your filesystem using updatedb
<nakata> updatedb is crashing
<nakata> if you never use the 'locate' command, and really want to get rid of updatedb, i suggest removing that updatedb call from your anacron config and replacing your 'locate' calls with 'find' calls, which is slower and more intensive
<nakata> otherwise, i would suggest checking why updatedb is crashing
<Soyburg> how can I do so?  any hints?
<nakata> 1) partially mounted filesystem, 2) corrupt filesystem, 3) lack of RAM (swap), 4) too many damn files (see 3)
<nakata> hmmm....
<nakata> well, first off, run it in gdb
<Soyburg> hmmm... ram was rather filled up (like 95% out of 1 GB), would that qualify as a reason?
<ubuntu> kubuntu is great
<nakata> ~$ gdb /usr/bin/updatedb
<nakata> > run
<nakata> maybe, if you have no swap set up
<Soyburg> I do have a swap partition.
<TheZanke[Ubuntu] > how can i set up a mailserver and  use it from another computer?
<Soyburg> warning: updatedb: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: Permission denied
<Soyburg> fatal error: updatedb: You are not authorized to create a default slocate database!
<Soyburg> Program exited with code 01.
<Soyburg> Should I run it as su?
<nakata> sure
<Soyburg> ok
<Soyburg> 7 x (no debugging symbols found)
<Soyburg> but nothing else
<Tezkah> abiword just wont open
<Tezkah> just has a frozen ghost splash screen
<Tezkah> won't go away unless I reboot
<Soyburg> Program exited normally.
<Tezkah> ditto openoffice
<Soyburg> thanks for telling me about gdb nakata.  I always suspected there was a debugger on board, but I never found or used it. :)
<nakata> hmm
<Soyburg> nakata: Would you have any idea where I should look for the "line 12" bit of the error message?  Or is that in cron.daily? (which would probably just the invocation of slocate?)
<nakata> no symbols, that's a pain.
<nakata> here, try this:
<nakata> apt-get source -b slocate
<nakata> in /tmp
<nakata> wait
<nakata> scratch that idea
<nakata> too complex
<nakata> rather, i'll do it, it requires some tweaks
<Soyburg> probably more than one file?
<Soyburg> ok, thanks
<nakata> i already have the dev tools
<nakata> well, no, it's just a procedure
<nakata> i'm assuming you don't do much programming, so i'll whip it up
<Soyburg> I actually don't.  Just a perl script once or twice a month, but no C or anything fancy.
<nakata> hehe no prob
<Soyburg> And have I mentioned that I really appreciate your help?
<nakata> it's all kevin lindsay's fault
<nakata> he's the maintainer :P
<Soyburg> kevin who?
<Soyburg> ok :)
<nakata> nah, nobody ever appreciates free help, they're used to tech support
<nakata> so i'm bitter and nasty
<Soyburg> lol
<nakata> but i'm tired of work
<nakata> so i'm here instead :)
<Soyburg> Ok, if you don't have a strong urge to do it, then please enjoy your time off work.  I would feel guilty (what with the weekend at hand) to keep you from having a good time.  In here :)
<nakata> no no, i'm at the office
<nakata> on the clock
<nakata> anyway
<nakata> http://foxmoxie.com/daniel/slocate_2.7-4_i386.deb
<nakata> download that, then as root do: dpkg -x <path to file> /
<nakata> or just: dpkg -i <path to file>
<nakata> then run updatedb through gdb again
<Soyburg> will do
<nakata> bbias, gotta make a deposit
<Soyburg> ok
<nakata> how'd it go?
<nakata> did it state anything more interesting?
<Soyburg> sorry, I just downloaded it (neither konversation nor konqueror would download it, as it is a binary file, but firefox did)
<nakata> web browsers are handy that way
<Soyburg> Starting program: /usr/bin/updatedb
<Soyburg> Program exited normally.
<Soyburg> took only about 1 second (maybe less), so no, there is nothing interesting.  sorry.
<Soyburg> what would happen if I kicked slocate out of the daily.cron list?
<philipacamaniac> searching wouldn't work so well
<Soyburg> would my system then stop to update its list of files present?
<Soyburg> ah ok.
<philipacamaniac> find would still work, but locate would be out of date
<Soyburg> but I guess it's not just my own searching on the console, but all applications that try to utilise slocate, that would then get slower.
<Soyburg> wow, a thunderstorm has just started.
<thoreauputic> Soyburg: if updatedb is only taking a second, either you have a very fast comp, a very small amount on your hard drive, or something is wrong
<Soyburg> the cpu is an athlon 2500 but I have about 50 GB of data.
<gdh> once you've run it once, updatedb will hold everything in RAM...
<gdh> if you have a gig of ram... it's easy to do in a second
<Soyburg> ok, that would explain the fast second pass.
<Soyburg> I do have one gig of ram
<thoreauputic> ah, a second pass - OK
<Soyburg> the first pass took about 12 to 15 seconds
<Soyburg> I figure I will just ignore the error message and if it doesn't come up any time soon, I'll leave the system as is.
<Soyburg> thank you so much for your help nakata and you too philipacamaniac and thoreauputic 
<thoreauputic> Soyburg: that first errorSoyburg warning: updatedb: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: Permission denied is usually only seen the first time updatedb runs
<thoreauputic> (I mean the "very first time"
<Soyburg> thoreauputic: I had to run it with sudo to get it to run at all.
<thoreauputic> Soyburg: of course
<thoreauputic> Soyburg: it has to have access to the whole root partition etc
<thoreauputic> so it needs root privileges
<Soyburg> It may be obvious to you, but alas, I didn't think of it :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<Soyburg> and that was not the error message I was referring to.
<thoreauputic> Soyburg fatal error: updatedb: You are not authorized to create a default slocate database!
<thoreauputic> Soyburg Program exited with code 01.
<thoreauputic> Soyburg Should I run it as su?
<thoreauputic> that one?
<Soyburg> yes.  I was not referring to that one.
<thoreauputic> oh OK - sorry I jumped in :)
<Soyburg> the one I meant was:  /etc/cron.daily/slocate: line 12: 8956 Segmentation fault   /usr/bin/updatedb
<Soyburg> and it came as a mail to my account
<Soyburg> from some charming person named Anna Cron.  I hope to meet her some day.
<thoreauputic> Soyburg: heh - OK I just scrolled up and saw it
<thoreauputic> yes, the mysterious Anna Cron....
<Soyburg> maybe she has a sister too.
<nakata> euh
<nakata> if it worked there
<cyber23> hello, how do I find out what ati drivers I need to install for my kernel and xorg
<nakata> it's safe to just leave it
<nakata> because it seems we've fixed the problem by having you run the package i made for you
<nakata> if it doesn't fix it, then just wait till tomorrow and come back
<nakata> at least we have identified that it's not updatedb which is choking
<Soyburg> Alright, thanks nakata.  It was the first time that anacron coughed up anything since the hoary release and I figure my motherboard or ram may have had a fit there.
<Soyburg> or moonbeams or stuff like that.
<cyber23> can anyone help me out with installing ati drivers
<philipacamaniac> Ack, I'm on evil winblows, and it is freezing.....ahh...
<thoreauputic> Soyburg: I kept getting mail that said "cupsd exited with staus 1" or some such thing - then it just went away: this Anna Cron is a fickle lady methinks ;)
<gdh> philipacamaniac: Once you remove windows, you will feel much warmer :)
<philipacamaniac> Heh
<Soyburg> thoreauputic: yeah, she can't make up her mind and stick with it.
<thoreauputic> Soyburg: a woman's privilege, I've been told :)
<philipacamaniac> I can't do that on my lappy, too many reasons to explain... but Kubuntu powers all my other computers
<Soyburg> So have I :)
<philipacamaniac> cyber23: how far along are you in installing the ati drivers?
<cyber23> having even started yet
<cyber23> trying to find out what drivers I need for the kernel and xorg
<Soyburg> For some odd reason kynaptic wants me to insert the disk labeled Kubuntu 5.04_Hoary Hedgehog - Release i386 (20050407) in drive /cdrom/
<thoreauputic> Soyburg: because the top line in /etc/apt/sources.list needs to be removed or commented out
<thoreauputic> it refers to the install CD
<Soyburg> thanks.  should I kill kynaptic and then do it again?
<Soyburg> or will kynaptic read in the sources.list while in progress?
<thoreauputic> *shrug* depends whether you mind using the CD
<Soyburg> I could always insert the cd of course.
<thoreauputic> Soyburg: no, you need to restart kynaptic after editing and update
<Soyburg> thanks.
<thoreauputic> if you wanrt it to stop asking, that is...
<thoreauputic> *want
<philipacamaniac> cyber32: xorg-driver-fglrx
<Soyburg> yeah, I'll just kill it then.
<cyber23> philipacamaniac: whats that for
<philipacamaniac> that's the driver package
<cyber23> its installed
<philipacamaniac> okay
<cyber23> whats next
<philipacamaniac> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&highlight=ati+howto
<philipacamaniac> sorry to pass a link off to you, but it worked so well for me
<philipacamaniac> (the Howto, that is)
<cyber23> thanks for the help
<cyber23> what are xlib
<philipacamaniac> various x windows libraries
<philipacamaniac> such as xlibmesa-gl are the mesa open-gl libraries for x windows
<cyber23> are there any for ati
<philipacamaniac> they are not card specific
<cyber23> oh ok
<treke-> hmm. breezy broken for g++? I guess that answers my question :p
<philipacamaniac> breezy's generally not a good idea to run right now unless your a devel
<philipacamaniac> or in the case that you hate your computer anyway
<treke-> yeah. Had a specific thign I wanted to try with it, just was curious if it would be "possibly a bad idea" or "definitly going to hose the install"
<treke-> sounds like the latter :)
<valdor> I need some help
<valdor> What device under /dev/ is the midi port for using an old joystick??
<treke-> might be simpler to just backport the new gstreamer :)
<pv_> is the new gstreamer any better?
<treke-> pv_: probably not for most use. Just saw that there was a new input sink that could capture video of an x session, which I just happen to need :)
<pv_> ok :)
<philipacamaniac> Man, I wish I was a student again (never thought I would say that)
<philipacamaniac> I have lofty ambitions of helping Ubuntu and KDE, and now Google comes along saying they'll pay people to do that
<reuben> how do i configure my wireless connections?
<philipacamaniac> kwifimanager
<reuben> philipacamaniac: i'm a kde developer, and i can't apply, because i'm 15:(
<reuben> i don't like kwifimanager
<philipacamaniac> neither do I, so be more specific :)
<philipacamaniac> have you tried wlassistant?
<reuben> my wireless network is adhoc and iwscan doesn't find it
<philipacamaniac> ugh...
<philipacamaniac> so it isn't a mobile device then, correct?
<reuben> its a laptop
<afrosheen> ahhh...a fresh new install of kubuntu 64
* afrosheen leans back and grins
<philipacamaniac> reuben: shell scripts are what I'm using, because no frontend is good enough yet
<philipacamaniac> just configure a script for each network
<philipacamaniac> bad hack, but it works
<philipacamaniac> afrosheen: nice
<philipacamaniac> reuben: or you could ditch the adhoc for infrastructure (access point) mode, and then use wlassistant.sourceforge.net
<reuben> philipacamaniac: my gateway is a windows box
<philipacamaniac> you're making things hard on purpose! (j/k)
<philipacamaniac> shell scripts is all I can say
<philipacamaniac> write a script to run iwconfig with your desired settings (including key, network name, etc.)
<reuben> mmm
<reuben> i'll give you 10p?
<philipacamaniac> lol
* reuben sobs and cries
<philipacamaniac> seriously, though: a simple shell script is all you need. if you have to change networks often, simply make a new script for each network.
<_osh> is there a "dumbed down" version of kpackage that works with .debs? The default one is really not intuitive...
<reuben> dpkg?
<reuben> err, dpkg -i
<philipacamaniac> _osh: don't think so, but I just noticed that in breezy it is in main, rather than universe
<philipacamaniac> reuben: that's what I'm talking about! it's all about the shell. :)
<philipacamaniac> _osh: you might wait for kapture, the supposed kynaptic replacement
<_osh> philipacamaniac: ok. so breezy might be worth the wait then. ;-)
<philipacamaniac> I think so
<gdh> with the Google Summer of Code thing running, I think a /lot/ of annoying loose ends will be tied up by college kids needing a reason to code :)
<gdh> there's nothing quite like dangling a carrot...
<reuben> gdh: it's a bad thing imho
<philipacamaniac> a $4500 carrot
<_osh> reuben: I'm no stranger to bash. I don't want to put my friends in front of it though. KDE does a lot of things very well but package management isn't one yet. Atleast not the programs I've seen (kpackage, kynaptic).
<gdh> reuben: yeh? how so? surely the code has to be approved as 'decent' ?
<gdh> philipacamaniac: yes :) a fair recompense for a few weeks' work
<_Church_of_Foamy> how to install a .deb file
<philipacamaniac> _osh: have you tried my Kubuntu Package Menu for konqueror?
<_osh> philipacamaniac: No. How do I do that?
<philipacamaniac> _Church: _osh: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=23981
<_Church_of_Foamy> whats the command to install a .deb file?
<_osh> b
<philipacamaniac> dpkg -i
<_Church_of_Foamy> thank you
<_osh> philipacamaniac: Now if that isn't a shameless plug.... ;-)
<philipacamaniac> :)
<_osh> philipacamaniac: Just kidding. I'll check it out.
<philipacamaniac> _osh: it really is useful. I hope they patch it into breezy.
<Firetech> philipacamaniac: why don't you have a deb for the non action menu version?
<philipacamaniac> Firetech: because, the non-action menu version doesn't follow KDE standards
<Firetech> It is a bit strange to have a debian package for a debian package installer...
<Firetech> kind of like zipping winzip or raring winrar...
<philipacamaniac> yeah, pretty much
<philipacamaniac> I still have the non-action menu version for people who prefer it, but really the Action menu version is the official. I need to update the screenshot.
<reuben> philipacamaniac: make me a script:P
<reuben> philipacamaniac: well, make a template:P
<philipacamaniac> yeah, I know what you meant
<philipacamaniac> hold on
<Firetech> philipacamaniac: It would be good if that package got into universe...
<philipacamaniac> even better if it was in main
* _osh likes the idea of keeping it as a .deb. Makes it easy to see what's installed. Either it's installed in the standard dist or the one who wants it should know wtf they're doing. :-)
<philipacamaniac> a valid point, osh
<Firetech> but it should be installable through apt-get
<_osh> Firetech: I agree with that too.
<philipacamaniac> but IMHO the functionality should already be there
<Firetech> kind of, not in gentoo :P
<philipacamaniac> Oh, no, I don't want an upstream fix
<Firetech> it shouldn't be totally integrated in kde, just debian-kde...
<philipacamaniac> Exactly, the kdebase package provided by debian (and ubuntu)
<_osh> philipacamaniac: I like it. It doesn't replace a good pkg-mgr but it's a functionality that should already be in kde/ubuntu/debian/ imho.
<philipacamaniac> reuben: start with this: iwconfig $IFACE essid $ESSID key $KEY
<reuben> ok
<philipacamaniac> reuben: err, just look here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=197134&postcount=4
<reuben> philipacamaniac: how do i set the ip of the interface?
<philipacamaniac> reuben: you want a static IP?
<reuben> yes
<MichaelDiederich> reuben: do you want my interfaces in a query (i also have a static ip)
<Firetech> philipacamaniac: would you like if I translated your package menu system into swedish? (the desktop file should be no problems) Even If you don't want it, I'll do it anyway because it doesn't blend well right now...
<_osh> reuben: be aware that not all cards can handle wep with the acx_pci. the iwconfig key $KEY might not work.
<MichaelDiederich> oh sorry, i have cable, no wireless
<philipacamaniac> the key is only if you use wep, otherwise remove that
<philipacamaniac> Firetech: be my guest! I don't know how soon I'll be able to repackage the deb, but send me an updated .desktop file whenever you can.
<Firetech> okidoki, I see you already have an italian translation... :)
<philipacamaniac> yep
<philipacamaniac> leftover from the old debian service menu code
<Firetech> :)
<Firetech> is it possible to do Exec[language] ?
<philipacamaniac> reuben: add this line: ifconfig $IFACE add $IP
<philipacamaniac> and add an IP variable, or instead of $IP, just write out the IP
<Firetech> cool, it was :)
<Firetech> then I can even translate the Press Enter thingie :D
<philipacamaniac> Sweet
<philipacamaniac> reuben: no wait, my bad... remove the "add"
<philipacamaniac> reuben: put the ifconfig line after the iwconfig, and be sure to uncomment the route line
<Firetech> philipacamaniac: I won't translate the shell script, I don't know enough sh scripting...
<philipacamaniac> Firetech: You should only need to translate the interface (anything a user sees)
<Firetech> some of the package infop dialog isn't translated, but I'll leave it as is until you make it more easy to translate *wink, wink* :P
<Firetech> *info dialog
<philipacamaniac> you mean the output of dpkg -s
<philipacamaniac> (plus a little more)
<philipacamaniac> reuben: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/E7sVln36.html
<Firetech> more like the string "Package Contents", it could be sent by the command line, and thus be in the .desktop file...
<philipacamaniac> doh! well, I suppose I'll start hacking on it over the weekend. :)
<Firetech> some of dpkg's output won't be changed though...
<philipacamaniac> not my fault, not my fault! j/k
<Firetech> It's no big issue to leave it as is...
<philipacamaniac> Well, I will see what I can do to make it easier to translate
<Firetech> do you want the translated .desktop file, or should I wait for the new .sh?
<philipacamaniac> um
<liz4rd> bhel
<liz4rd> cd ##slackware
<Firetech> It's very hard to translate four strings *not*, I might even do it in german (kind of like my third language...)
<philipacamaniac> email me the desktop file when you finish it, and this weekend I'll email you an sh file
<Firetech> ...but I won't (translate it into german), just realized I don't know any of the needed words, except for "<enter>"  ;)
<philipacamaniac> heh
<opi> if you're going to have a glass of wine today, rise it for my friend, who's getting married tomrrow! :-)
<Firetech> philipacamaniac: should be in your mailbox now.
<philipacamaniac> thanks
<nmorse> Figures the Google Summer of Code would require you to be 18 or older
<philipacamaniac> or still in school
<philipacamaniac> so pretty much just college students
<nmorse> I'm only 17, despite being a National Merit Scholar and enrolled in the University of Tulsa's comp sci program
<nmorse> And I was already writing a program that would qualify
<philipacamaniac> have you been accepted to a univ yet?
<nmorse> Yep
<nmorse> Enrolled
<philipacamaniac> I think that qualifies you
<philipacamaniac> oh wait
<nmorse> Must be over 18
<philipacamaniac> 18
<philipacamaniac> damn
<nakata> tulsa, heh
<nmorse> I could use $4500 since I quit my job
* nakata lived near broken arrow for a while
<philipacamaniac> well, I would still see if it is possible.. they might make an exception
<nmorse> Why would you live in Oklahoma if you didn''t have to?
<nakata> i DID have to
<nakata> when the contract finished i left asap
<nmorse> I checked in IRC where the google guys are
<nmorse> No go
<nakata> besides, i'm pagan
<nakata> pagans + tulsa = bad news
<nmorse> Oklahoma is the most God-forsaken tech wasteland in America
<nakata> i had dialup
<nakata> and yeah, i cried into my pillow everytime i did a dist-upgrade
<nmorse> Thankfully, my small town got DSL a couple of years ago
<nmorse> I'd cry into a pillow too
<nakata> i must admit, for some reason i miss the summer there
<nmorse> All the dialup here gets about 6KB a second
<nakata> hot, humid, impossible to endure
<nakata> and skimpy-dressed honies everywhere :D
<nmorse> Except in winter, when it's 0 degrees
* philipacamaniac sadly has roots in Oklahoma (although not Tulsa)
<nakata> i'm from canada, heh
<nmorse> I think I should move to Canada, I even speak French
<philipacamaniac> I'm not from OK, but my mom is
<nakata> no, thanks.
<philipacamaniac> LOL
<nakata> every mexican fights for a usa greencard, every american fights for a canadian greencard
<nmorse> I don't need a Canadian greencard
<nakata> and find me a french canadian
<nakata> seriously
<nmorse> I'll just walk across the unguarded border
* philipacamaniac is fighting for a European greencard, screw this US garbage
<nakata> that's like finding a finnish speaker in los angeles
<nmorse> Ever been to Quebec?
<nakata> and what?
<nakata> spend your money here?  heh
<nakata> go ahead :)
<nakata> nope
<nakata> that's not 'canada'
<nakata> that's 'quebec'
<Firetech> do you hav
<nmorse> I've been there, I like Quebec actually
<Firetech> damn enter key..
<philipacamaniac> ?
<nakata> yeah, well, it's about as much a part of canada as alaska is the usa
<Firetech> The summer of code thing, is it restricted to any country?
<nmorse> My grandparents live on Lake Erie on the New York side, so I cross the border whenever I'm up there
<philipacamaniac> Firetech: don't think so. here is KDE's page: http://developer.kde.org/joining/googlecodeofsummer.html
<nmorse> Firetech: as long as it's not on the 'state supports terrorism' list
<philipacamaniac> whoa, for reals?
<Firetech> I don't think Sweden is.
<nakata> nmorse: which includes the usa, and canada.
<nakata> fuggin paranoid propaganda hockers
* philipacamaniac needs to leave before his pancreas explodes from laughter
<nakata> 'the sky is falling, the sky is falling!  hep meh, hep meh!'
<Firetech> I just turned 18, but I need to learn more linux programming before...
<nakata> dude
<nakata> i just turned 22
<nmorse> But are you still enrolled in college?
<nakata> and i'm a gui-kangaroo in my city of linux
<nakata> pfft, what's college?
<philipacamaniac> I'm 22, but no longer enrolled
<nmorse> Gui-kangaroo?
<nakata> i barely scraped through grade 9
<nakata> guru
<nmorse> WTF, mate?
<Firetech> Sweden don't have college, I don't really know what is the equivalent...
<nakata> there's like, 10 linux users here
<nakata> heh
<nmorse> Post-high school, Firetech
<nmorse> University
<nmorse> Surely Sweden has something like that
<philipacamaniac> nakata: don't worry, I didn't do that college thing either... went straight into a computer career
<Firetech> high-school... what ages are that?
<nmorse> 14-18 usually
<philipacamaniac> so 19-22 is "college" or "university" age
<Firetech> then I kind of would be in High School...
<Firetech> I'm in eleventh grade totally. I started school when I was seven
<philipacamaniac> yes, probably a 12th grader, also known as a Senior
<philipacamaniac> oh okay a Junior
<Firetech> I'm ending my eleventrh grade next week
<nmorse> Boy, you Europeans get out of school late
<philipacamaniac> define late
<nmorse> We though May 20 for graduation here was late
<nmorse> We're used to May 9
<philipacamaniac> unless you're referring to the traditional US school calendar
<Firetech> next year, we party because we have taken the "studenten" after ending "gymnasiet" (kind of High school, grades 10-12)
<philipacamaniac> cool
<philipacamaniac> so what comes after 12th grade in Sweden?
<Firetech> University
<philipacamaniac> is there a University of Sweden (probably not called that)?
<Firetech> Sometimes "Hgskola" for some special areas of  education...
<nmorse> Yeah, you'd have to be enrolled in Unversity to qualify for Google's Summer of Code
<Firetech> I wouldn't go for it this year anyway
<nmorse> Or accepted to a uni
<philipacamaniac> okay Hgskola looks really funny in windoze
<nmorse> I would bet, Windows doesn't do anything properly
<philipacamaniac> no unicode support or something... who do they think they are
<nmorse> I tried to install SP2 on my laptop the other day, and now Safe Mode even dumps to a BSOD on boot
<Firetech> "Hgskola" is directly translated into High School (but it's not the same thing as the amerixan High School)... It's a form of University too...
<_osh> philipacamaniac: They think they're the industry leader. And they're right.
<nmorse> Like a vocational school? Where you learn a specific skill?
<philipacamaniac> _osh: I'm here to change that...
<_osh> philipacamaniac: I wish you the best of luck. I really do. :-)
* philipacamaniac starts thinking about a massive, worldwide revolt against proprietary software
<Firetech> I think I'll go to LTH  ("Lunds Tekniska Hgskola", "Lund Institute Of Technology -  Lund University" in English)
<philipacamaniac> _osh: well, since I'm actually using windows as we speak, I'll need all the luck I can get
<nmorse> no joke, philipacamaniac
<nmorse> We need nice Russian Revolution, but against proprietary software, just maybe no executions
<_osh> Firetech: I think Hgskola is actually translated to community-collage.
<Firetech> well I don't know foreign school termss
<gdh> Bill G should be first against the wall.. or better we should leave him at the south pole (?) surrounded by penguins :)
<nmorse> Put him on the Galapagos Islands and let him sweat to death surrounded by penguins
<nmorse> No pasty white guy can survive the tropics
<gdh> Heh, now that I would watch.. it'd sure beat Big Bother
* philipacamaniac drops his jaw in horror at the thought of Linux-Nazis, and quietly recalls his revolution
<nmorse> Yes, because the BSDs would be next
<nmorse> And everyone loves the BSDs
* _osh has been totally windows free since the XP-computer he got from his company died and got Debianized. ;-) Pushing 2yrs now. 
<nmorse> But Nazis always get overzealous
* nmorse can't find a way to get Rome: Total War to run on Linux
<nmorse> It won't even install, not even with dx9wine
<philipacamaniac> There are just a couple pro-audio programs that are keeping my laptop on Windoze
<philipacamaniac> not even with cedega cvs?
<gdh> philipacamaniac: Would it not be better to run then inside VMware / qemu, rather than dual-boot? :)
<nmorse> Cedega claims it won't install on theirs
<nmorse> Haven't even bothered to try it because they say it won't work
<philipacamaniac> gdh: I'm not even dual-booting my laptop (its a work laptop). My desktop and all my computers at home run kubuntu
<philipacamaniac> gdh: and I use a real-time synthesizer, with an external musical keyboard. not sure that will work too well :(
<gdh> MIDI runs at 31250 baud. I think that's within the realms of possibility to run in realtime without drops :)
* Firetech has been windows free for two months, except for some school work via vmware... My Windows installation broke during the migration to Linux :)
<philipacamaniac> gdh: using a USB-to-midi adapter, and here is the software: http://www.propellerheads.se/products/reason/
<philipacamaniac> hey, they're swedish!
<nmorse> The Scandinavian countries have done a lot for linux and open source
* Firetech is proud :D
<gdh> Is it all dance bollocks or real music?
<philipacamaniac> reason is open source, sadly... 
<philipacamaniac> It is everything, dance, techno, rock, rap and hip hop
<gdh> Wow, all shit then :D
<philipacamaniac> I've been working on some soundtrack-like music, so that hopefully I can get a foot in the door with some indy film directors
<Firetech> nmorse: especially Finland... ;)
<nmorse> Indeed, good old Linux Torvalds and the Helsinki Institute
<philipacamaniac> I have an exchange student from Finland
<gdh> philipacamaniac: What did you swap? :)
<Firetech> don't say perkele to him :P
<gdh> "I gave away my t-shirt and all I got was this lousy finnish student"
<Firetech> nmorse: His name is Linus, not Linux.
<philipacamaniac> heh, no not me personally... I work at a school, and I'm teaching a summer school class with a finnish exchange student
<nmorse> Dadgummit, habit got me again
<philipacamaniac> perkele?
<gdh> muscle memory can be a horrid thing
<nmorse> It's a bad habit, having to type linux all the time
<gdh> I can rarely type the word 'passed' first time.. passwd passwd passwd agh
<Firetech> philipacamaniac: It means devil in finnish...
<philipacamaniac> linux linus... potato, potato (oh wait, that doesn't work in IRC to well)
<gdh> Hm, let's call the whole thing in a state of zero power application.
<philipacamaniac> devil isn't such a bad word, maybe it has another meaning
<nmorse> The whole Linus/Linux thing wouldn't be so bad if the two keys didn't use the same finger
<Firetech> :P
<philipacamaniac> regardless, I'll avoid the word (or any finnish word)
<philipacamaniac> She knows enough english
<Firetech> anybody know a good touch typing learning software for linux?
<Curalton> Firetech: irc
<Firetech> philipacamaniac: Yxi is no problem to say (kind of [eeksee] , means "one")
<Firetech> kaxi [kaaxee]  means two
<nmorse> At least Finnish apparently has vowels
<nmorse> Sure beats Welsh
<Firetech> summer of code only has room for 200 developers...
<Firetech> I think I might do some voluntary work this summer...
<nmorse> Having quit my job, I was hoping to get paid
<philipacamaniac> It doesn't have vowels when you hear it
<Brazmetal> Hey people, I have Winxp and Kubuntu installed (usign grub as boot manager)... Now I have to format the win partition and re-install the SO... But I know that this will erase the bootsect, I would like to know what I have to do...
<nmorse> And I doubt many other code bounties will pay to 17 year olds either
<nmorse> I could fix KGetHotNewStuff and get paid for that
<nmorse> I think
<philipacamaniac> Brazmetal: you'd have to reinstall grub after doing the windows install
<philipacamaniac> I'm trying to think how you might do that
<Brazmetal> yes ehehee
<nmorse> Not a problem, Brazmetal
<Brazmetal> Maybe I have to make a ubuntu boot disk?
<nmorse> Use a normal rescue CD, boot into Ubuntu and just run the proper Grub command
<nmorse> Not as easy as a 'lilo /dev/hda' but it will work
<Brazmetal> nmorse ehehe.. But How can I make a rescue disk?
<philipacamaniac> that was my confusion... I have a billion solutions in my head that involve lilo
<philipacamaniac> knoppix or kubuntu live
<Brazmetal> don't have any of them.. :(
<nmorse> A woody install disc
<nmorse> Never fails
<philipacamaniac> or even your kubuntu cd
<Brazmetal> philipacamaniac how?
<philipacamaniac> i mean ubuntu
<Brazmetal> isn't there a utility to make a ubuntu boot disk?
<Brazmetal> ?
<_Church_of_Foamy> yes
<philipacamaniac> yes
<Brazmetal> what?
<gdh> sure, 'wget' :)
<philipacamaniac> ?
<nmorse> Like a floppy disc?
<gdh> am being silly, ignore me :)
<nmorse> I don't think the linux kernel can even fit on a floppy anymore
<philipacamaniac> I had one in slackware
<philipacamaniac> but that was lilo and linux 2.4
<Brazmetal> ok... but how can I do it with the Kubuntu disc?
<gdh> nmorse: It can - there are single-floppy bootdisks to reset NTFS passwords :) kernel + small userspace...
<gdh> nmorse: Although if you're talking about a recent 2.6, I dunno :)
<philipacamaniac> aha http://ubuntuguide.org/#restoregrubmenuafterwindowsinstallation
<Brazmetal> philipacamaniac ohhh thanks!!!!
<philipacamaniac> boot: rescue looks pretty useful
<Brazmetal> ah
<Brazmetal> ok, I will try it
<philipacamaniac> good luck, see you on the other side
<philipacamaniac> j/k
<Firetech> Thunder is rumbling outside
<Firetech> coming closer too :S
<gdh> mm, thumbles of runder...
<Firetech> 5 seconds away (5 secs between light and sound)
<Firetech> that's 5 * 340 metres
<Firetech> approx. an english mile away
<philipacamaniac> I would have turned my computer off by now
<gdh> or at least moved to wifi so at least only a cheap access point gets fried :)
<Firetech> My computer is stationary
<Firetech> I would like a UPS...
<gdh> lightning will still happily jump straight through a UPS I'm sure...
<gdh> A cheap one, anyway
#kubuntu 2005-06-11
<gdh> mind, there will have to be some kind of electrical connection throughout...
<gdh> inverters or not..
<philipacamaniac> I was really glad I had one during last night's power outage: http://www.dailystar.com/dailystar/dailystar/78134.php
<philipacamaniac> (power outage caused by that anyway)
<Firetech> I think I'll be shutting down now...
<philipacamaniac> see ya, FT
<philipacamaniac> i'm off as well, adios!
* Firetech stole his mother's unused laptop...
<Firetech> I don't want to shutdown the server... We have a replacement if it would be fried...
<nxv_> can somebody help me to find the problem in my wpa setup
<nxv_> my wlan interface is up, as iwconfig lists it
<nxv_> wpa starts, and wpa config should run, as it is the same  i used under gentoo
<nxv_> where should i look next
<_Church_of_Foamy> anyone kow why i can't send files through konverstation or kopete?
<nakata> you can, and you can
<_Church_of_Foamy> no matter what i do i can't get them to send
<nmorse> can you send them through X-Chat?
<_Church_of_Foamy> nope they time out
<Funzo> nxv_ does it not let you connect to the wireless?
<nakata> //dcc send <me> /home/cof/pron/furry/nmorse.jpg
<nakata> oh
<nakata> your firewall/router/gateway
<nmorse> why I am in /pron/furry?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i have a router but i can't see how that would be the problem
<_Church_of_Foamy> and there is no firewall that i know of
<_Church_of_Foamy> unless kubuntu has one built in
<nmorse> Most routers have a firewall built in, it's why I can't send files
<_Church_of_Foamy> naw i got a cheapy it only has nat
<_Church_of_Foamy> it's a dlink di-604
<nmorse> I have probably the cheapest Wal-Mart router ever and it has a firewall in it
<_Church_of_Foamy> nice
<gdh> If it does NAT then it's instantly also a firewall / router :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh ok
<nmorse> Not really, I hate the firewall and it doesn't stop virii and spyware from reaching the one Win box
<_Church_of_Foamy> are there sertain ports that i need to open?
<gdh> _Church_of_Foamy: For DCC to work, you need two things.... 
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok
<_Church_of_Foamy> they are lol
<gdh> _Church_of_Foamy: You need to tell your IRC program a range of ports to use, and then you need to forward only those ports to the IP on the LAN of your desktop
<_Church_of_Foamy> so it dosen't do that by default
<_Church_of_Foamy> i have to tell both the program and my router what to do?
<gdh> nono by default your router will forward no ports.
<_Church_of_Foamy> ??
<gdh> in order for /you/ to DCC SEND to someone else, you need to do those two things...
<gdh> if other people are DCC SENDing to you, you don't need to change anything...
<_Church_of_Foamy> what if i just stick my box in the dmz?
<gdh> _Church_of_Foamy: that's a cheap hack, but it will work :)
<gdh> esp. if the machine is Linux the security implications are vastly reduced anyway...
<_Church_of_Foamy> so if i put my box in the dmz i don't have much to worry about?
<gdh> Yeh, every incoming packet directed at your cable/dsl public IP will immediately be forwarded to your PC
<_Church_of_Foamy> will that be a problem with 2 computers on the same network?
<_Church_of_Foamy> one is a windoze box and the other my kubuntu
<nmorse> I really should just put my dadgum FreeBSD server in the DMZ
<gdh> _Church_of_Foamy: As long as you don't need to run public services on windows, there's no problem.
<gdh> and if you have a Linux machine, there's no reason to use Windows for that :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea doing thats like asking for people to hack you win box lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> now when i forward the ip do i use my ip before the router or the one thats assighned to my box?
<gdh> do you use it where?
<_Church_of_Foamy> in the routers dmz settings
<gdh> the LAN address
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok
<gdh> since the router is the public address :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> ahhhhh i see
<_Church_of_Foamy> my router seems to have problems with port forwarding and stuff
<_Church_of_Foamy> even the dmz only works some of the time
<_Church_of_Foamy> i had a belkin router for a few days and it was the most awsome router i ever owned
<_Church_of_Foamy> after i bought it my house got struck by lightning and fried everything
<_Church_of_Foamy> computers and network :(
<gdh> ouch
<gdh> I'm so glad we live in a temperate zone :)
<gdh> winter is 'cooler' , summer is 'warmer'... and rain all the time whatever...
<_Church_of_Foamy> the belkin router had 2 circut boards in it one for router and one for the firewall
<_Church_of_Foamy> and it ran like a dream
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea i want to move someware america sucks
<_Church_of_Foamy> thinking ireland or eingland
<_Church_of_Foamy> what is this google coding thing/contest? thats going on?
<nmorse> Google Summer of Code
<gdh> google are giving money to programmers for writing 'worthwhile code'
<nmorse> Basically code bounties for college students
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<gdh> Do any PHP projects qualify or are they considered too lame?
<_Church_of_Foamy> what type of code?
<_Church_of_Foamy> for linux or micro boxes?
<nmorse> PHP project would have to be for a mentor organization
<gdh> 'micro boxes' ?
<nmorse> check out code.google.com
<_Church_of_Foamy> microsoft
<gdh> ahh
<_Church_of_Foamy> you know winsux haxp
<gdh> just open source projects
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh ok cool
<gdh> so ideally if the code applies to linux and windows, that's even better
<nmorse> Like with the Python Foundation
<othernoob> nmorse, do you have openoffice ?
<nmorse> Yeah
<othernoob> uhm, could you tell me where i can change the language of the interface ?
<othernoob> i just installed a polish OO..and i have no idea where to change it
<othernoob> mmh, when i think about it, its probably czech..
<nmorse> No idea, othernoob
<nmorse> I just leave it on English myself
<othernoob> well, id take english or german, but the deb file was czech :/
<_Church_of_Foamy> why the hell is my boxes internet so slow?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i have 3meg internet
<_Church_of_Foamy> my windoze box just zipps along and this one is kinda slow
<_Church_of_Foamy> are there settings i need to tweak or someting?
<sirukin> afk| watching dvd
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea it's weard internet is slow and data transfers are slow on here
<_Church_of_Foamy> anyone have any idea why my hd would be caching out?
<gdh> _Church_of_Foamy: you could try reducing the MTU value of the ethernet device you use to access the internet with.. 
<gdh> _Church_of_Foamy: probably "ifconfig eth0 mtu 1400" or so
<gdh> no idea what 'caching out' means
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh ok
<_Church_of_Foamy> it's when your hard drive wrights info more than it should slowing down your system
<gdh> sounds more like the swap partition is being used due to lack of RAM?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i only have 256mb of ram could that be it?
<_Church_of_Foamy> it diden't seem to happen so much when i did the fresh install
<uniq> hmm anyone know if it's possible to kill the "ghost cursor" in inactive konsoles.. like on this shot: http://frode.kde.no/dull/ghostcursor/shotgc.png ? 
<_Church_of_Foamy> it must need more or something when you install more programs
<gdh> that's one hell of a big PNG, uniq
<gdh> you mean the outline rather than a solid rectangle?
<uniq> yes.
<uniq> remove it completely from the inactive konsole.
<gdh> Doesn't look likely... def. a use-the-source thing...
<gdh> oh, I like your locate:/ KIOslave :)
<uniq> nice, one of my first packages.. probably not close to lintian-clean.
<uniq> I've been thinking about redoing it some day.
<gdh> prob not :) <shrug> =)
<gdh> any plans for a 'google desktop search' style-thing?
<gdh> i.e. find by content not just path/filename
<nmorse> Like grep?
<uniq> there are a few projects doing that already i think.
<uniq> haven't tested one yet though.
<uniq> kat is one of them.
* nmorse should have waited two seconds to say that
<gdh> :)
<Ghetek> how do i add "ftp://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pub/kde/stable/3.4.1/kubuntu/" to my repositories?
<Ghetek> oh...
<Ghetek> "deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main"
<Ghetek> even better
<gdh> hehe
<gdh> got there before I could paste :)
<uniq> ghetek: would be better if you use a mirror though :)
<Firetech> uniq: kubuntu.org is a mirror, a fast one
<uniq> just add "deb ftp://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pub/kde/stable/3.4.1/kubuntu/ ./" 
<Firetech> ftp.kde.org should not be used, though...
<gdh> Aye, I get 25Mbit/sec to kubuntu.org in London :)
<Firetech> Ghetek: if you're in the US, you might be better with the oregonstate mirror.
<Ghetek> i am
<uniq> you can choose from all the download.kde.org mirrors.
<Ghetek> im in california
<nakata> pretty close
<nmorse> Yeah, try finding an Oklahoma mirror
<Ghetek> 99% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (216.165.129.138)]  has taken over 5 min now
<Firetech> but it should be "deb [mirror-address]  hoary-updates main" for any mirror, I think...
<Ghetek> Unable to fetch file, server said '/pub/kde/stable/3.4.1/kubuntu/./Packages.gz: No such file or directory
<Firetech> every mirror I tried, during the update, had that syntax
<Firetech> Ghetek: exchange "./" with "hoary-updates"
<uniq> ghetek: sorry.. my bad.
<uniq> 'deb ftp://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pub/kde/stable/3.4.1/kubuntu/ hoary-updates main'
<uniq> should do it.
<Ghetek> ok
<Ghetek> but that damn us.archive.kubuntu.com is taking forever
<Ghetek> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Firetech> Ghetek:  remove "us."
<Ghetek> ok
<Firetech> and then try again
<Firetech> the us mirror might be down
<jkeel> on my fresh Kubuntu install windows don't maximize correctly...several pixels off the top aren't visible. Anybody else have the same problem?
<Firetech> remember to change it back later, so that you don't waste time loading from a slower mirror...
<Ghetek> ok
<Ghetek> and then for a newer kde i do a dist-upgrade?
<Firetech> I think the "real" archive is situated on the isle of man...
<Ghetek> ...
<nmorse> the Isle of Man? Couldn't be Hawaii, with the Internet2,no
<Ghetek> yay!
<jkeel> what's the best way to get KDE 3.4.1?
<Ghetek> edit your repositories...
<treke-> check the kubuntu home page
<treke-> it has the repository info
<jkeel> treke-: thanks
<nmorse> Check the topic
<jkeel> does anybody have KDE maximization weirdness?
<treke-> like?
<jkeel> i.e. pixels cut off of the top of the win deco?
<Ghetek> will breezy have gaim you think?
<treke-> jkeel: that's normal I think
<gdh> Ghetek: hoary already has gaim..
<Ghetek> ...
<jkeel> treke-: not on my old distro...
<nmorse> Yeah, jkeel I do
<Ghetek> mine didn't
<treke-> the title bar is thinner when maximized
<jkeel> nmorse: weird..
<jkeel> that doesn't seem right
<treke-> Ghetek: it's in main
<jkeel> I'll ask over in #kde-devel
<Ghetek> oh i know i mean in the iso
<Ghetek> in the install
<treke-> Ghetek: kubuntu or ubuntu?
<gdh> No, Kubuntu is a KDE distro. It will have Kopete...
<Ghetek> treke: kubuntu
<gdh> Gaim is a GNOME app. It will never feature as default in Kubuntu.
<treke-> I wouldnt count on gaim ever being in the default kubuntu install
<nmorse> Is Firefox?
<treke-> nmorse: nope
<nmorse> Hmm, go figure
<gdh> Firefox uses the GTK2 toolkit
<Ghetek> is kopete better?
<gdh> it isn't a GNOME app
<treke-> jkeel: I always assumed it was because the window border itself is gone
<Ghetek> i never gave it a try
<nmorse> I guess I shouldn't have installed Ubuntu then kubuntu-desktop
<treke-> Ghetek: kopete works
<nmorse> I'm getting half the experience
<jkeel> treke-: not everyone has that behavior...I just checked
<treke-> better or worse are subjective
<treke-> jkeel: Odd. Always figured it was normal :)
<treke-> I like kopete myself
<nmorse> Widescreen laptop display?
<jkeel> me too :) kopete's nice
<gdh> I never liked Gaim - I tried it at 2 seperate points and found it to be buggy and irritating.
<gdh> those were my experiences, anyway :)
<Ghetek> then perhaps i will try gaim
<Ghetek> haha
<Ghetek> i mean kopete
<gdh> =)
<Ghetek> my mind isnt with me now
<treke-> jkeel: Are they using plastik?
<Ghetek> ok guys im installing kde3.4.1 and i gotta go watch a movie with the girlfriend
<nmorse> Plastik's what I'm using
<Ghetek> take it easy
<treke-> jkeel: That's the only theme that seems to do it
<Shuddertrix> Bleh, i got an error emerging d4x. It seems like anything I try emerging now seems to fail.
<jkeel> treke-: yeah, they're on Plastik
<nmorse> That's because you're on Kubuntu
<nmorse> Emerge doesn't exist on Kubuntu
<Shuddertrix> Wrong channel, sorry.
<nmorse> :P
<Shuddertrix> I clicked the wrong tab. It happens, well, about 8 times a day for me.
<nmorse> I understand, I'm always in at least two rooms
<treke-> doesnt seem like a bug though. Seems like something that would be purposefully done
<Curalton> rofl nmorse 
<Shuddertrix> For the record, my kubuntu system has problems running d4x also.. trying to figure this out..
<Curalton> d4x - graphical download manager
<Curalton> why not kget?
<nmorse> or wget
<nmorse> who really needs X11 anyway
<jkeel> treke-: I just figured out why it behaves that way
<jkeel> treke-: it's a setting...Riddell on #kde-devel told me..
<Curalton> err, hardly graphical 
<nmorse> Particularly on Gentoo
<treke-> jkeel: That's what I figured. Just coulnt find it :p
<Shuddertrix> kget is kinda.. bleh.. and I was using wget, but I personally like d4x
<mez> wow, skpe works properly with Kubuntu
<jkeel> treke-: I'm looking for it
<treke-> jkeel: config file only maybe?
<Shuddertrix> Hmm, i fixed kubuntu's problem.
<treke-> I wouldnt mind turning it off, I don't care much for it
<Shuddertrix> just a simple remove the install fixed it.. weird.
<mez> Shuddertrix, which problem
<jkeel> treke-: could be...I don't care for it at all
<Shuddertrix> mez, the problem I was having with kubuntu and d4x
<jkeel> treke-: Riddell says it's "don't allow resize on maximzed" 
<treke-> invert that
<treke-> and it's on the moving tab of window behavior
<treke-> kind of a strange side efect
<jkeel> treke-: found it. definitely strange...
<jkeel> treke-: Riddell says it may not be default next release
<treke-> I think it was a behavior they wanted to copy from ubuntu, but I'd love to see it go away
<jkeel> yeah
<treke-> though my desktop is almost nothing like the default
<jkeel> maybe it's a KDE bug, though...
<treke-> so it doesnt matter much
<treke-> I dont think it's a bug. The behavior makes sense.
<jkeel> treke-: mine really isn't either...Nuvola icons, two panels, etc.
<jkeel> treke-: well, it seems like it should maximize the same way, just disallow moving or resizing
<treke-> I can see arguments both ways
<jkeel> :)
<jkeel> doesn't really matter as long as I can change it ;)
<treke-> wonder if I can convince him to change the button order on the title bars :)
<jkeel> lol
<jkeel> what do you like?
<jkeel> I've always used defaults
<jkeel> for Plastik
<treke-> shade      Title    Max Min :)
<treke-> er Max Close
<jkeel> I'd like 'Always on Top' to be in there :)
<jkeel> or 'Keep Above Others', actually
<treke-> I dont think he'd actually do it. Probably doesnt make sense to change that default
<jkeel> treke-: I've added the kde 3.4.1 repo to my list, but how can I be sure I'm going to get the right packages when I upgrade/
<jkeel> ?
<jkeel> treke-: yeah, everybody likes it different
<weedar> kopete doesn't seem to work with the msn-network, I can't log in. Others having the same problem? (or know how to fix it?)
<treke-> apt-get -V upgrade 
<treke-> read the version numbers
<jkeel> ahh
<jkeel> I'm really new to apt
<treke-> or do what I do and trust apt :)
<jkeel> I've been used to Portage on Gentoo :)
<jkeel> treke-: heh...I can't ;)
<jkeel> weedar: are you on KDE 3.4?
<jkeel> weedar: I think it's fixed in KDE 3.4.1
<treke-> jkeel: way I see it, I can always just back out the upgrade :)
<jkeel> :) I'm on dial-up, so a little bit of unneeded downloading is bad news
<jkeel> treke-: heh. it's a good thing I checked versions. I had added the source, but forgotten to apt-get update
<weedar> jkeel: Yes I'm using 3.4.0
* treke- has been known to do things like force downgrade debian from one release to the previous :)
<jkeel> weedar: you might want to check in #kde and ask about it, but I think KDE 3.4.1 fixes some MSN issues with Kopete
<jkeel> treke-: hehe
<weedar> jkeel: I should just update via the source in topic here or do I need to do anything else?
<jkeel> weedar: I believe that's all you need. 
<jkeel> weedar: I'm doing the same right now :) updating...
<weedar> jkeel: I'll try that then, thanks mate!
<jkeel> welcome :)
<jkeel> wow. I'm getting 403 Forbiddens trying to apt-get update
<Firetech> jkeel: using backports?
<jkeel> Firetech: all I changed from the default sources.list was uncommenting the universe lines and adding the KDE 3.4.1 source
<Firetech> which sources are giving you 403?
<weedar> apt-get upate works fine with the 4.3.1 source here
<jkeel> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages
<Firetech> us seemed to be down earlier
<jkeel> hmm
<Firetech> try removing all the us., temporarily
<jkeel> ok
<Firetech> it is wise to remember to change it back...
<jkeel> heh
<Firetech> you'll lose some speed else... (very little, but anyway)
<jkeel> that fixed it... us must be down
<Firetech> it didn't respond earlier
<Firetech> broken server
<Firetech> I'm no american though.
<jkeel> lol
<jkeel> is it safe to accept packages that can't be "authenticated"?
<jkeel> by apt-get?
<jkeel> I'm installed 3.4.1
<Firetech> it's the 3.4.1 packages
<jkeel> yeah..I'll go ahead
* jkeel is going to be waiting a long time 
<Firetech> it's pretty safe, as long as you know which repositories you have active
<jkeel> dial-up isn't cool
<jkeel> right
<weedar> I added the repositories from the ubuntuguide, would you consider them "safe" to have when running an upgrade?
<Firetech> the only thing you'll miss is the gpg signing of all the packages, which ensures that they are themselves... just be a little more careful with non authenticated packages.
<Firetech> weedar: kind of... ubuntuguide is not  official, and AFAIK, the guide includes marillat, which can break your system because it's for debian...
<jkeel> is there any md5sum check?
<Firetech> don't think so
<Firetech> I don
<weedar> ouch, I do have the marillat repository
<Firetech> 't know
<weedar> guess I'll find out soon enough if this was a bad idea
<Firetech> as long as you havent got broken yet, just disable it :)
<weedar> I just finished upgrading :P
<Firetech> :|
<weedar> I guess hindsight really is 20/20, or just bad timing
<Firetech> I don't know the contents of marillat, but pretty many people use it...
<weedar> but if this does really breaks my system, for my next install and subsequent upgrade I should remove marillat? None of the others are an issue?
<Firetech> I don't thionk so, I haven't read the guide, I just know that marillat is there and some mods on the forum think it's a bad idea to use it...
<weedar> AFAIK the others are just multiverse repositories and ubuntu-related, I guess marillat is the only debian-one
<Firetech> you should remove marillat, that is...
<Firetech> you can remove it now...
<Firetech> it won't hurt already installed packages
<slicslak> are the ubuntu repositories down?
<Firetech> the us mirror seems to be, yes
<weedar> hm, actually a ubuntu package broke my upgrade I see
<weedar> kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary1_all.deb
<Firetech> which?
<Firetech> not that one again...
<weedar> what? :)
<Firetech> Riddell: haven't you got that fixed?
<Firetech> try running apt-get upgrade again
<weedar> did it just before you wrote that :)
<Firetech> did it help?
<weedar> well, it finished this time without any problem
<Firetech> run apt-get -f install and see if it want's to change anything...
<weedar> Guess I'll have to do a reboot to check if everything still works, eh?
<weedar> will do
<Firetech> reboot isn't needed
<Firetech> linux don't need reboots for other things than kernel problems/changes...
<Firetech> but I'd recommend you to relogin.
<weedar> I will, see you in a few (I hope..)
<jkeel> btw, I think 
<jkeel> Riddell went to sleep
<Firetech> Wouldn't blame him...
<weedar> Sleep, now there's a concept I could like. soon.
<Firetech> damn stuff... the freaking thunder is coming around again...
<weedar> But kopete works with MSN now and nothing seems to be broken. Of course, I can't really tell yet
<jkeel> weedar: sweet
<Curalton> maybe microsoft changed the msn protocoll to shut out other clients
<jkeel> Curalton: that's probably what happened
<weedar> Curalton: It was the first thing that hit my mind when it happened
<Firetech> Curalton: they did
<weedar> uh, at least crossed it.
<Firetech> brb, with another client.
<Firetech> via WLAN
<jkeel> weedar: what happened to your system? how was it broken?
<jkeel> weedar: I mean, what does a broken system look like?
<weedar> oh no, it isn't broken. Or, as I said, I can't really tell if it is or isn't yet :)
<jkeel> well, you said a package broke your upgrade. what did you mean?
<sbcl3> can i get all of the kde-edu packages at once?
<weedar> Well, I got an error when upgrading, but running the upgrade command again resulted in sucess
<weedar> so nothing got broke, it just didn't work when I first tried to
<jkeel> hmm
<weedar> but I need to go get some sleep, 4 hours until I have to drive my gf to work
<Firetech> something is a bit faulty in which order the packages are installer
<weedar> yeah I noticed they got installed in a different order the second time
* Firetech pokes Ridell and points at the lines above.
<pajohn> hey guys, i just installed kubuntu and i try to fire up kate (the text editor), it get "ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed
<jkeel> yeah, sounds likely
<jkeel> I hope it works for you, weedar. I'm downloading the packages now
<pajohn> any ideas?
<jkeel> but it's only 1% done... I hate dial-up
<pajohn> pajohn@ubuntu:~$ sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<pajohn> Password:
<pajohn> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-pajohn" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<pajohn> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<pajohn> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<pajohn> that's my whole thing when i try to edit sources.list
<Firetech> pajohn: the kde programs doesn't work very ell with sudo
<weedar> pajohn: sudo chown <username> /var/tmp/kdecache-pajohn
<Firetech> all of them crash...
<weedar> where username is your username ;)
<weedar> that's how I "fixed" my kedit
<pajohn> oh alright thanks
<pajohn> what does the chown command do?
<weedar> changes the owner of a file, in this case sets the owner to your user
<pajohn> oh ok
<pajohn> thanks
<weedar> hang on, I read "kedit", but you use kate. I suppose it might still fix it, let me know, ok?
<weedar> :)
<pajohn> nope it doesnt
<pajohn> i'll just get emacs
<pajohn> or something like that
<pajohn> i'll use vi if i have to, but i doubt it'll get to that
<weedar> hehe
<pajohn> i thought i had to open up repos to get at emacs, but it's listed under emacs21
<Firetech> pajohn: i'd recommend nano (installed) or gedit (not installed by default in a kubuntu only environment)
<sbcl3> is he looking for a texteditor?
<weedar> so does everyone hate kedit or something? :) Works fine for simple edits like sources.list
<sbcl3> what about kwrite?
<sbcl3> it always worked for me ;)
<slicslak_> i prefer kate personallyh
<jkeel> weedar: kate rules...come on ;)
<pajohn> hmm, i don't really use kate, but i'm wondering why it doesnt work
<pajohn> even when i don't sudo
<Firetech> i don't like the kde text editors, they acannot cooperate with sudo.
<weedar> well, kedit works fine for me, but to each their own.. The bed is calling though
<hussam> Hi, I installed the Vmware 5 evaluation today from .gz  the installer was a perl script. But now I need to uninstall it because I no longer need it. How do I do that?
<Firetech> sudo vmware-uninstall.pl
<slicslak_> anyone every transferred kde wallets passwords from one system to another?
<hussam> Firetech: thanks
<sbcl3> is something wrong with the ubuntu package repositories at this time?
<pajohn> ok, on apt-get update i'm getting a 403 error
<sbcl3> when i try and refresh my package information i get alot of red dots
<pajohn> yeah i was just about to ask that
<sbcl3> pajohn: what a coincidence ;)
<sbcl3> so its not just me...good
<pajohn> you're getting 403's?
<Firetech> The us.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be down.
<sbcl3> pajohn: with kynaptic how can you check?
<Firetech> oops, forgot the word mirror there.
<sbcl3> "403 forbidden"
<sbcl3> pajohn: yup :/
<Firetech> damn weather
<pajohn> where you at?
<Firetech> souther Sweden
<Firetech> *southern
<pajohn> oh ok
<pajohn> what's it doing?
<Firetech> rains like hell and a thunderstorm going on for the second time in two hours
<pajohn> i'm in maryland (by washington d.c.) us, it's just raining and crappy
<Firetech> well, this rain is falling down with maximum speed...
* SaemSUSE wonders what the terminal velocity of rain drops is.
<dreumah> hi i am new to kubuntu and i have a problem with installing new software
<SaemSUSE> http://64.233.187.104/search?q=cache:PAV3EZvO7csJ:www.eas.slu.edu/People/CEGraves/Eas107/Precip-Processes.doc+terminal+velocity+rain+drops&hl=en&ie=UTF-8
<pajohn> right now?
<dreumah> yeah
<pajohn> i think the repo servers are acting screwey
<dreumah> i get the error 403
<SaemSUSE> Hmm,that's a google ppt to html link.
<sbcl3> dreumah: server's down
<dreumah> ahhh thank you
<sbcl3> dreumah: you're not the only one
<dreumah> i thought i messed up the installation
<dreumah> and the repo set up
<pajohn> nope
<pajohn> you uncommented the things from /etc/apt/sources.list?
<pajohn> i think that's about all you need for the repo setup
<dreumah> what command would that be, i used the ubuntu unofficial guide
<pajohn> ok, basically you'll pick your favorite text editor
<dreumah> like mc
<dreumah> no gedit
<pajohn> sudo <favorite text editor> /etc/atp/sources.list
<pajohn> i mean /apt
<pajohn> and then it's pretty obvious
<pajohn> they come in pairs
<pajohn> it's like 3 or 4 pairs to uncomment
<pajohn> i mean you don't even need to do this
<pajohn> it's just some more packages in case you want/need them
<dreumah> i dont have anything to edit
<dreumah> its empty
<sbcl3> what does multiverse mean exactly?
<pajohn> many verse
<slicslak_> is it me, or are the repositories still down?  i've never seen this happen before...
<Firetech> sbcl3: non-free packages
<pajohn> nah, i don't know
<pajohn> still down
<pajohn> i bet it was fedora hackers
<slicslak_> sucks
<slicslak_> lol
<Firetech> that is binary-only stuff, mostly...
<sbcl3> firetech: you mean shareware?
<pajohn> yeah
<Firetech> kind of
<pajohn> free as in beer
<pajohn> but not open source
<sbcl3> (i know absolutely free packages in that repository)
<Firetech> can be freeware to
<sbcl3> oh okay
<dreumah> fedora hackers?
<Firetech> not free as in freedom
<pajohn> dreumah: it was a joke, not a very good one
<dreumah> i see
<Firetech> but yet free as in free beer
<dreumah> sorry, i am just a noob
<pajohn> haha it's alright
<sbcl3> yeah; i'm a n00b too
<pajohn> fedora is another linux distro
<Firetech> hmm, seems like the street is flooded
<dreumah> why is the su password the same as user?
<pajohn> did you make a root user?
<Firetech> dreumah: it isn't
<dreumah> it is for mine
<pajohn> you shouldnt be able to su initally
<Firetech> sudo asks for your password though.
<sbcl3> pajohn: ubuntu is kind of special in that they don't have one
<sbcl3> use sudo
<pajohn> yeah, sudo is different from su
<dreumah> well sudo then, why is it the same as user?
<dreumah> whats the difference?
<pajohn> you initial account if a "privlidged" account
<Firetech> because it works with your password
<pajohn> but not completely
<Firetech> dreumah: man sudo
<pajohn> so you have to sudo to get the root properties
<pajohn> it's basically so you don't login as root, and leave the computer up so someone can do something
<pajohn> if you sudo, then if someone wants to do something unauthorized, they have to give the password
<dreumah> i see
<pajohn> whereas su leaves it in root
<pajohn> i got a question
<dreumah> i understand.... ubuntu seems different to other linux distros i tried
<sbcl3> i have a quick question: i think i'm going to try and install debian sarge when its released...how is kubuntu different from debian?
<sbcl3> is it just an easy-to-install debian?
<pajohn> when i used fedora, i mounted my hda3 partition by putting the mount command in /etc/rc.local
<Firetech> sbcl3: the main difference is that debian doen't give you X
<sbcl3> firetech: is X hard to install?
<pajohn> what's the "proper" way to automount partitions
<sbcl3> pajohn: sudo mount /dev/whatever /your/file/place
<pajohn> sbcl3, if it's not in a package i'd think it'd be a pain in the ass
<Firetech> sbcl3: it can be  a bit tricky to configure
<sbcl3> best to put it on a seperate partition ;)
<Firetech> pajohn:  mount on boot, or what do you mean?
<pajohn> yeah, mount on boot
<pajohn> mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/hda3
<pajohn> in fedora i put that in rc.local
<Firetech> add auto to the preferences of the desired drive in /etc/fstab
<pajohn> alright thanks
<Firetech> e.g. "umode=0" -> "umode=0,auto"
<pajohn> firetech, /dev/hda3 doesnt shot up in fstab, should i add it?
<sbcl3> i'm having problems doing a slide show in konqueror; my view is on "image", i just clicked "slide show"; nothing seems to be happening
<sbcl3> whoops; nevermind
<Firetech> pajohn: IF YOY KNW WHAT YOU'RE DOING..
<pajohn> hahaha
<Firetech> damn caps
<pajohn> then probably not
<Firetech> sorry
<pajohn> it's ok
<Firetech> i meant to others
<pajohn> and i dont understand the umode=0
<Firetech> just an example
<Firetech> if it says "umode=0" now, then change it to "umode=0,auto"
<pajohn> do you know what you're doing firetech? could you help me through this?
<Firetech> not all of them need the umode=0
<pajohn> b/c it doesnt even list hda3
<Firetech> I'm not in a kubuntu environment atm...
<pajohn> i get file system, mount point, and type
<pajohn> type is vfat for fat32 right?
<Firetech> think so
<pajohn> but for options, dumb, and pass, i don't know what to do
<pajohn> dump*
<pajohn> ok...
* Firetech goes to bed. now.
<pajohn> i think i did it
<pajohn> i'm gonna reboot and see what happens
<pajohn> if i don't come back in 5 minutes, mail me an install cd
<Firetech> ...
<sbcl3> package servers are still down :/
<sclewin> So, how wasy is kubunto to install when compaired to Debian?
<sclewin> I installed Xandros and found it too easy, then tried Debian and could not get it workign properly
<pajohn> ok it worked
<pajohn> i got another question
<pajohn> i mounted my fat32 partition under /mnt/hda3
<pajohn> how do i change it so that i can change files?
<pajohn> i tried %: sudo chmod 777 /mnt/hda3
<pajohn> but i still need to be root to do write to that directory
<pajohn> any ideas guys?
<sbcl3> pajohn: i had this problem once
<sbcl3> it only happened when my partition was FAT32 though
<sbcl3> what filesystem is your partition?
<Curalton> pajohn: put "uid= your id number" in the  /etc/fstab file
<pajohn> what would my id number be?
<Firetech> pajohn: what is the problem?
<Firetech> I lost some logs...
<pajohn> firetech: basically i want to be able to edit files in my /mnt/hda3 directory without being root
<Firetech> add rw to the options
<pajohn> oh ok alright thanks
<Firetech> like you added auto
<pajohn> thanks alot
<Firetech> then sudo mount -o remount /path/to/mount/point
<Curalton> pajohn: id is what you get when you type "id"
<Curalton> Firetech: rw wont help, files will still belong to root and apparently he can edit them already being root
<Firetech> damn.
<pajohn> curalton: i put the "uid" under the options, right?
<Firetech> pajohn: ignore what i said and do ke Curalton said instead.
<Firetech> *like
<Curalton> pajohn: yes, uid=..., separated just by a comma
<Curalton> no spaces
<Firetech> should be "as"
<pajohn> alright
<pajohn> lemme reboot and see how it does
<pajohn> thanks for the help!
<Curalton> no reboot. arrr
<pajohn> it works!
<pajohn> thanks alot guys
<Firetech> that what we're here for ;)
<Curalton> heh :)
<Firetech> well, godnight.
<Firetech> *good
<Firetech> I'm falling asleep here
<pajohn> what time is it there?
<MyGhetek> sorry guys just gotta test out my kopete
<MyGhetek> Now Listening To: Lullaby by Jesse Sykes Sweet Hereafter on Reckless Burning 
<MyGhetek> awesome
<pajohn> never heard of jesse sykes
<pajohn> what's he sound like?
<MyGhetek> its a girl
<pajohn> she
<pajohn> sound like?
<MyGhetek> yup
<MyGhetek> just awesome
<sbcl3> quick announcement
<sbcl3> the servers are back up :)
<pajohn> YAY!!!!!!!!!!
<sbcl3> yep
<pajohn> thanks
<MyGhetek> the backports?!
<sbcl3> the package servers 
<MyGhetek> yay!!!
<pajohn> i'm still getting a 404
<pajohn> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<pajohn> <body><P>:</P>
<pajohn> <I><P>deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/<BR/>
<pajohn> deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/</P></I></body>
<pajohn> oops
<pajohn> wrong copy/paste
<pajohn> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/main Sources
<pajohn>   404 Not Found
<pajohn> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/restricted Sources
<pajohn>   404 Not Found
<pajohn> Fetched 17.0kB in 3s (5301B/s)
<pajohn> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<pajohn> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Curalton> DO NOT FLOOD!
<pajohn> sorry
<pajohn> i didnt mean to
<MyGhetek> ouch!
<MyGhetek> oh no! oh please stop it... it hurts
<pajohn> he wasnt being mean
<pajohn> he just doesnt want his window filled up in 2 seconds
<pajohn> ok, now it's working for me
<MyGhetek> oh man... it would be awesome if i could bash this kopete window and clear every now and then
<sbcl3> pajohn: hmm.
<sbcl3> it worked for me though
<sbcl3> oh wait; my packages i downloaded were in other repositories
<pajohn> sbcl3: it's working for me now
<pajohn> it just took a minute after it was announced as being fixed
<pajohn> sort of odd, but oh well
<sbcl3> pajohn: maybe we'll see something on ubuntu's front page soon ;)
<pajohn> a while ago, there was a script to fix the kdslibs thing with apt-get upgrade
<pajohn> does anyone know where i can get that script?
<pajohn> it used to be on the announcements on the top of this room
<sbcl3> does anyone here have a problem of kate constantly crashing after attempting to open it as root from the terminal?
<sbcl3> it won't even open at this point
<pajohn> same here
<pajohn> save yourself the trouble and do %: sudo apt-get remove kate
<sbcl3> okay
<sbcl3> and then sudo apt-get install kate?
<sbcl3> (here's the exact error message the terminal spits out:)
<sbcl3> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-sbcl3" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<sbcl3> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<sbcl3> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<sbcl3> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-sbcl3" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<sbcl3> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<sbcl3> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<pajohn> that's what i used to get
<sbcl3> please don't kick me for flooding (if thats what this is)
<pajohn> uid 1000 is you btw
<pajohn> i have no idea why it isnt working, i just got rid of it and used emacs
<sbcl3> pajohn: still doesn't seem to be working
<_Church_of_Foamy> is there a timezone calculator for kubuntu?
<sbcl3> pajohn: worked this time
<sbcl3> church of foamy: probably not
<Curalton> _Church_of_Foamy: rightclick on the clock and you can set up what timezones to switch through via middle click
<sbcl3> i think he means a calculator: what is the difference in time from x to y?
<pajohn> ok, does anyone know where to get the script to fix the kdelibs thing?
<sbcl3> no idea
<sbcl3> pajohn: theres generally more support in #ubuntu...so unless its kde-dependant, ask there ;)
<sbcl3> this program KTurtle is awesome...
<pajohn> what does it do?
<sbcl3> hold on
<sbcl3> http://kturtle.sourceforge.net/
<sbcl3> a cute little program that makes cool drawings on canvas with code, meant to teach n00bs programming
<pajohn> like EZlogo?
<pajohn> or whatever it was
<pajohn> that i remember from like elementary school
<myth8y> Hey if I add the deb url on the topic in my sources.list and i do a dist-upgrade does i still have to install the kdelibs-debug.sh??
<pajohn> i think so
<myth8y> ok thx
<pajohn> oh btw guys, that was the script i was talking about
<pajohn> i love how people have a question then leave
<sbcl3> was that sarcastic?
<pajohn> yeah
<pajohn> i think it's funny people come in, ask a question, then sign off
<pajohn> i mean you might as well stay a while
<sbcl3> yeah
<sbcl3> which reminds me
<sbcl3> it wouldn't hurt to be loitering in #kde or #koffice either :)
<pajohn> sbcl3: if you liked kturtle, try something like povray
<pajohn> you'll get much cooler pictures
<sbcl3> pajohn: okay :)
<sbcl3> kturtle rocks
<pajohn> or any raytracer is similar, it's coding a picture, except these are 3d
<sbcl3> pajohn: i'll bet the coding is harder, too
<sbcl3> kturtle is a tool for beginner idiots like me
* can|laptop wonders if Riddell is awake
<sbcl3> does anyone here use tilp?
<_evan> greetings room...
<sbcl3> greetings...
<sbcl3> something's wrong with kiten; it can't find libkiten
<sbcl3> i installed kiten through kdeedu
<sbcl3> anyone else having this problem?
<canllaith> Hrm I saw on the kubuntu website that KDE 3.4.1 packages were out
<canllaith> I'm just finishing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it looks like it's pulling 3.4.0
<sbcl3> are you the guy from #kde?
<canllaith> Guy ?
* canllaith looks around her
<canllaith> I don't see any guy.
<sbcl3> *girl
<canllaith> whois: [canllaith]  (~Jhall@jhall.developer.kde): Jessica Hall
<sbcl3> is 3.4.0 not the newest version?
<canllaith> 3.4.1 is out
<canllaith> I saw on the kubuntu website that there were packages for 3.4.1.
<sbcl3> hmmm
<pajohn> has anyone here used wine?
<canllaith> Yes
<canllaith> hrm brb kubuntu desktop finished installing yay!
<e> i can't use the middle-click button to close tabs in konqueror?  what's the fix?
<e> got it!  google is your friend.  couldn't find it at first...
<pajohn> hey canllaith
<pajohn> you said you've run wine before
<pajohn> have you been able to make (gasp) ie work on it by any chance?
<canllaith> Yes
<canllaith> with active X (although, badly)
<pajohn> how did you do that?
<canllaith> I believe I had to user an older version (5. something)
<pajohn> oh ok
<pajohn> yeah, i'm using the newest version of wine and i can't seem to get it to work with anything
<pajohn> did you use winetools?
<canllaith> hrm I don't recall now
<canllaith> I own a mac now and use IE on it if I ever need it
<pajohn> oh ok
<pajohn> i'm guessing you had to use the tar.gz version of wine
<pajohn> i can't seem to find older .deb wine files
<sbcl3> anyone know a repository where i can get koffice 1.4?
<pajohn> packages.debian.org ?
<canllaith> heh oh, I don't use debian. At all.
<canllaith> I was using Slackware
* canllaith has a kubuntu cd she's trying out cause she's heard nice things about it from Riddell 
<pajohn> haha
<pajohn> for an rpm, what does mdk stand for?
<pajohn> i think i'm gonna have to alien an older version of wine
<pajohn> and they're all like fedora or redhat] 
<pajohn> and suse
<pajohn> and there's one that says "mdk", any ideas? i'm trying to find the most compatible one
<canllaith> mandrake...
<sproingie> mandrivel now
<sproingie> er mandriva
<canllaith> heh
<canllaith> Nah, you were right the first time ;)
<pajohn> hmm
<pajohn> would any of these work with alien do you think?
<sproingie> what paucity of imagination does it take when merging two companies to come up with a new name that just gloms the names together?
<sproingie> did they not conceive the thought of just coming up with a NEW name?
<pajohn> that's what pissed me off about fedora is that each rpm had to be for fedora core 3 for the recent kernel version or else it wouldnt work
<sproingie> oy dont remind me.  and they're not going to have dist-upgrade like functionality til FC5 at earliest
<pajohn> wonder why i switched to kubuntu...
<sproingie> i almost switched to fedora.  but the installer made it so difficult that i couldn't
<sproingie> wanted to do a net install so i wouldnt have to download 4 cd's.  it doesnt recognize a nforce3 ethernet card
<sproingie> this is the card that like half the amd64 users in the world have
<sproingie> ubuntu, no prob
<pajohn> yeah
<pajohn> unbuntu
<pajohn> unbuntu detected my wireless card no problem
<sproingie> THEN i find that fedora doesnt have ATI drivers built for 2.6.11, which is the ONLY kernel version they support
<sproingie> i didn't come here to bury fedora, but it handed me a shovel and hopped in a ditch for me
<pajohn> does packages.debian.org keep older packages or do they remove them?
<sbcl3> anyone know a good JAVA IDE?
<can|imac> eclipse?
<sbcl3> okay
<sbcl3> thanks
<sbcl3> not gnome-dependant, right?
<sbcl3> how come its not in any of the repositories?
<can|imac> I have no idea, eclipse.org
<nate__> whats the shell-scripting channel?
<nate__> i can't find it
<slicslak> i've totally screwed my sources.  anyone have or know where i can get a good sources.list for north america?
<markc> is there any timeline for when non-core KDE apps will be built on 3.4.1 libs ?
<markc> that's strange, I can't find any mirror list at kubuntu.org
<weedar> So gconfd killed my system last night, anyone have any idea why that is? Due to a signal 15, just a few minutes after I left the computer, which is not a laptop
<Ghetek> quick question can you read this?
<weedar> yes
<Ghetek> ok good
<Ghetek> was getting a bit scared
<weedar> internet paranoia?
<Ghetek> yup
<weedar> I'd still love to know how gconfd could shut down my computer last night
<dicrapio> i have some images in /boot, i think they're lilo themes, how do i use them?
<markc> bah, I was happily debootstrapping amd64 hoary from a 32bit livecd... but this kernel can't run anything in the chroot... doh, almost got it!
<ztonzy> hmm, sorry, anyone knows how I change my 'Konsole' output language to english from swedish ?
<shogouki> ztonzy: are konsole toolbars in swedish or english ?
<ztonzy> shogouki, swedish, but I want to keep that...but it is the terminal output, warnings, error in english
<ztonzy> ...that I want :)
<ztonzy> if it is do-able
<bruno> Hi, I just installed kubuntu 5.04 and I wanted to install tuxracer. kynaptic doesn't show the package when searching for it but when I look on the ubuntu website, it is listed. What gives?
<shogouki> ztonzy: sorry i don't know, but its maybe a pref of the shell and not konsole ?
<ztonzy> shogouki, yes...just can't recall when and how I did this last time
<ztonzy> is it in .bashrc ?
<_duende> bruno-: ensure that you have 'universe' in your repositories for ubuntu
<shogouki> i dont know, i've got zsh (and i dont know for zsh :)
<bruno-> _duende: thanks, what are they for? why aren't they enabled by default?
<_duende> because they're not 'official' packages
<_duende> afaik
<_duende> i'm new to k/ubuntu tho :)
<bruno-> _duende: ic
<bruno-> _duende: :)
<burepe> hi, I allowed azureus to do an update that popped up when i started it and now it tries to start up but never materializes.  Does anyone know how I might fix this?
<kimo> reinstall from synaptic
<kimo> remove / install 
<burepe> tried it 
<burepe> nothing changed
<_Church_of_Foamy> whats a good p2p program for mp3's and stuff?
<kimo> how do I start SUSPEND from kde?
<Firetech> burepe: remove it completely, and then install it again...
<Firetech> Then run it as root to be able to apply the updates...
<Firetech> morning guys.
<Firetech> I like international channels... there's almost always someone ging to bed or waking up... :)
<sirk> hehe
<sirk> :p
<Firetech> *going
<xxenon> I have a test partition for breezy. KDE just won't start. KDM can start, I type my login name, press enter, then Im back in KDM immediately. Any clue ?
<Firetech> see the end of the topic
<Firetech> "breezy broken for g++ and dbus fun"
<spiral> Firetech: & also see : "PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY" on #ubuntu
<dreumah> is there anyway to install ubuntu from kubuntu... is it just gnome version?
<spiral> dreumah: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dreumah> what will that do? give me gnome?
<spiral> dreumah: yes, and all the deps used in ubuntu
<spiral> dreumah: so you'll be able to use either kde or gnome... either kubuntu or ubuntu
<spiral> ;-)
<Firetech> dreumah: the differences between ubuntu and kubuntu lies in the (k)ubuntu-desktop packages
<Firetech> My kubuntu is installed from an ubuntu installation...
<dreumah> thank you i shall try... today i am trying to make k/ubuntu work for me so i dont need to swtich to another Linux
<Firetech> and i have both gnome and kde installed
<spiral> dreumah: it won't be another linux
<Firetech> I got tired of gnome
<dreumah> how so spiral?
<Firetech> dreumah: kubuntu is an integrated distro
<dreumah> and the difference then is? from say a normal linux distro?
<Firetech> kubuntu/ubuntu uses the same package database.
<Firetech> if you compare ubuntu/debian, the don't have the same package database, only the same package system.
<dreumah> i see
<Firetech> you could almost say that knoppix is an integrated distro into debian. (almost because knoppix has its own packages)
<dreumah> i liked knoppix, i had that installed day before yesterday
<Firetech> kubuntu is a better choice...
<Firetech> knoppix isn't really meant to be installed.
<dreumah> but you can, and it works nicely if you do
<Firetech> kubuntu has newer KDE...
<spiral> and a less messy packaging database...
<Firetech> I know you can. My linux migration started off with knoppix (3 days or something like that), then ubuntu and two weeks later, kubuntu
<dreumah> certain programs crash on me though... like juk (doesnt play mp3s aswell as crashing constantly)
<dreumah> that is in kubuntu
<Firetech> the 3.4.1 one seems broken
<Firetech> I migrated back to amaroK
<spiral> the last time a friend of mine hard-installed a kubuntu... he got a huge mess because of the mix between unstable & testing
<spiral> Firetech: I find amaroK better than juK, don't you ?
<Firetech> yes
<Firetech> but I didn't like the engines of 1.2.3, so I compiles 1.2.4 myself
<dreumah> amarok... does it scan for all my mp3s?
<Firetech> and I'm now using aKode
<spiral> Firetech: ;-)
<Firetech> aRts sucked a little too much, Gstreamer sucked 4% CPU when _idle_ and 10% while playing, and Xine made stupid noices, like if you use aRts with too small buffer
<Firetech> If I knew how to create a debian package of 1.2.4, I would.
<Firetech> Hi, laser_tk
<laser_tk> Hi
<spiral> Firetech: checkinstall maybe ?
<Firetech> ze finnish guy iz here again.
<mez> whats the new update for kubuntu
<mez> 4:3.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary2
<laser_tk> Firetech, newest NVIDIA drivers do not support my Geforse3 :D
<Firetech> ouch.
<laser_tk> yesterday I installed v. 66.xx drivers
<Firetech> did you try the nvidia-glx package?
<laser_tk> now everythink works 
<laser_tk> Firetech: yes
<Firetech> one thing, if you use 6629
<laser_tk> what?
<laser_tk> yes, 6629 i use
<Firetech> 2 sec
<laser_tk> yup
<Firetech> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=46676 <-- you should apply those patches.
<laser_tk> ok, thanks
<laser_tk> damn.. no i remembet..:D
<dreumah> ok i just install ubuntu desktop--- do i restart now?
<Firetech> dreumah: no
<Firetech> no need to
<Firetech> logout and press ctrl+alt+backspace
<Firetech> then select gnome under session
<dreumah> aight, i ll do that later now i ll try to get java workin
<dreumah> there are no packages for that are there?
<dreumah> amd64?
<_ChurcH_of_FoamY> OMG! the cpu of my doze box just burnt O__o
<Firetech> ouch.
<dreumah> shit
<_ChurcH_of_FoamY> that so fucking sucks
<_ChurcH_of_FoamY> i was just gettin ready to burn a cd :(
<_ChurcH_of_FoamY> can kubuntu play .mp3 cd's?
<morten> Aloha
<dreumah> is the ubuntu addon zip package any useful?
<burepe> Firetech: you said completly untinstall azureus and I did, but after reinstall it still is doing the same thing as before.  A while back i intalled azureus from the unofficial ubuntu starter guide, but it didn't work.  I got some help and reinstalled azureus and from that time on there were two icons one that worked and one that didn't.  The one that didn't work did what the one that worked is doing now. So when I uninstalled the one that worked an
<burepe> d broke the other non-working old one in stll there. So I can't uninstall that so I don't think I am getting a complete uninstall.  Acutally I really have no idea if that is what is causing the problem or not.
<Firetech> I've installed the official azureus , I don't really know
<dreumah> all the backport packages fail, what can i do?
<dreumah> authorization for backports?
<burepe> you have to use the mirrors
<burepe> they blocked the backports because no one was using the mirrors
<dreumah> i am using synaptics, so what do i do?
<burepe> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<burepe> do this /etc/apt/sources.list
<burepe> i mean nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<burepe> and that will let you edit the sources file
<RiCo0> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<burepe> follow the directions on the page and change the  web address to one of the mirrors instead
<dreumah> but i have a huge list of addresses, which one do i change?
<dreumah> actually i have it addec already, under backports, all of the ones given on the page and more
<dreumah> is there no example which i can go by?
<de`angelo> hello
<de`angelo> anybody home
<de`angelo> could anyone help me please
<Goshawk> hi to all
<de`angelo> hi gos
<Goshawk> de`angelo: question?
<RiCo0> hello Goshawk
<Goshawk> folks, i've a suggestion for cameras on kubuntu
<Goshawk> why not add digikam program to kubuntu-desktop?
<de`angelo> i got lots
<Goshawk> it manages pics better than konqueror
<de`angelo> any ops around?
<Goshawk> de`angelo: no, no any ops where
<de`angelo> i c
<de`angelo> gos, do you have any idea is kubuntu work with norton ghost
<Goshawk> norton????
<Goshawk> i don't know what's norton
<bruno> Hi, I have installed kubuntu on my laptop but the hard drive stops spinning if it is not accessed for 10 seconds or so. Anyway to extend this time/disable this?
<reuben> ..what?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hi,
<Goshawk> Alex[RM-UK] : hi
<Alex[RM-UK] > How do I get the latest programs, like Firefox 1.04, and the latest Thunderbird and Kopete?
<Alex[RM-UK] > I've updated my list but it's still older versions.
<Goshawk> Alex[RM-UK] : apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Goshawk> Alex[RM-UK] : with sudo.... so it will be "sudo apt-get updare && apt-get upgrade" if i'm not going wrong
<Alex[RM-UK] > just done that now,
<Alex[RM-UK] > now I type sudo apt-get mozilla-firefox ?
<Goshawk> yes.. if you don't have it
<Alex[RM-UK] > I do have it,
<Alex[RM-UK] > but not 1.04, I got 10.2
<Goshawk> if there is another version on the repo it will be upgraded with "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Goshawk> and yes.. if you wanna upgrade only mozilla
<Goshawk> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox should to the work
<Alex[RM-UK] > it's still 1.0.2 :(
<Goshawk> wait
<uniq> enable backports if you want 1.0.4
<Goshawk> Alex[RM-UK] : on default repo, firefox is at version 1.0.2
<Goshawk> so it's right
<Goshawk> if you wanna it you sould follow uniq directives
<Alex[RM-UK] > I know, but I'd like 1.0.4
<Alex[RM-UK] > uniq, how do I open backports?
<uniq> follow this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<uniq> instead of 'gedit' you should use 'kwrite'
<Alex[RM-UK] > ok, thanks
<Alex[RM-UK] > I will follow that later :P
<dreumah> why doesnt kopete work with my msn, it always asks me for the correct password although i type the correct one, gaim no problem
<dreumah> ?
<Alex[RM-UK] > You need the lates version
<Alex[RM-UK] > 0.10.1 
<uniq> dreumah: make sure you've enabled hoary-updates in your /etc/apt/sources.list and update your system.
<dreumah> how do i do that?
<Alex[RM-UK] > sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dreumah> yeah and then
<uniq> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<uniq> you can follow that guide too.
<Firetech> remove the # infront of the line containing hoary-updates
<uniq> if you don't want too much unofficial stuff you can disable backports (but putting a # infront of the two lines)
<Firetech> hmm
<Alex[RM-UK] > there was 4 lines with me with Horay in them
<Alex[RM-UK] > I un commented them all
<Firetech> I would need a command line function to do the mute function in aumix...
<_weedar> Can I safely remove gconf and anything depending on it when using Kubuntu?
<uniq> I think so.. try with 'apt-get -s remove gconf'
<uniq> -s = simulate.
<Alex[RM-UK] > wow, aMSN is ace
<_weedar> aw, firefox depends on it, and so does azeurus
<uniq> you can reinstall those later.. if you want to remove everthing else.
<_weedar> but if I reinstall firefox for example, won't it reinstall gconf since it depends on it?
<uniq> that will of course reinstall gconf too.. though.
<uniq> yes it will.
<uniq> but not all the other gnome-stuff that depends on gconf.
<_weedar> uhm, but I really only need to remove gconf, it's breaking my system
<uniq> firetech: I played with aumix and muting once.. didn't find a mute function you can call from the commandline.. but you can turn the master volume all down with 'aumix -v 0'
<uniq> _weedar: how is it breaking your system? 
<Firetech> I know that, but I need a function to return to the old value when running it again...
<Firetech> I guess I'll have to do some crazy wrapper ;)
<_weedar> example: Last night after I left my computer it received a signal 15 and "cleanly shutdown" my system
<Firetech> weedar: there is one alternative, which might break firefox though...
<weedar> Firetech: shoot! :)
<Firetech> sudo dpkg --force-depends -r gconf
<uniq> firetech: it's pretty easy to make a ugly hack to do what you want. you can't use kmix and dcop for your task can you? 
<weedar> looks messy, but I'll give a try. worst-case I can always reinstall and everything will be peachy
<Firetech> uniq: dcop needs the program to be running, and I don't want kmix running all the time...
<Firetech> weedar: You maybe need to reinstall firefox too, but I don't know.
<weedar> no big deal if I have to :)
<Firetech> uniq: additionally, Linux doesn't want to cooperate with my mixer, so I have to use headphone/pcm2 to set my main volume... main volume is doing noting, as well as most channels except PCM and CD.
<weedar> Seems like firefox and azureus still works
<Firetech> weedar: good for you :)
<weedar> yes, thank you :)
<Firetech> you started them after removing gconf, right?
<weedar> yes
<Firetech> good
<Firetech> linux isn't lockinf files like windows... you can uninstall a running program and leave it running afterwards...
<weedar> Now all I need to figure out is why azureus wans to update to a newer version (2.3.2 from 2.3.0) but after dl'ing and restarting it still uses 2.3.0
<weedar> but it's been that way since I installed Kubuntu a few days ago
<uniq> firetech: if you use alsa you can use 'amixer set Master toggle' or for you Master/PCM.
<uniq> toggle will toggle mute.. mute/unmute can be used too.
<de`angelo> anyone can help me?
<de`angelo> does anybody know, is kubuntu can work with Norton Ghost from symantec?
<uniq> don't know. why not just try? 
<uniq> doesn't northon ghost just copy images of harddisks over the network? 
<Firetech> uniq: just noticed that a mute script comes with aumix... /usr/bin/mute
<de`angelo> cause i had this problems with linspire
<uniq> can't see why that wouldn't work.. but i've heard alot of not-so-good-things about norton ghost.
<uniq> firetech: oh.. didn't know :)
<Firetech> me neither
<uniq> a simple 'mute' actually :)
<de`angelo> any idea for ghost's replacement
<uniq> way too intuitive for me to discover :)
<de`angelo> cause i really need a clonning softwrare for my network place
<weedar> Most places I have worked used ghost to install software on their computers, although I never really used myself other than to install images
<de`angelo> my office have 25 computers, and i need to install linux os on them
<uniq> de`angelo: try partimage
<de`angelo> uniq: partimage?
<Firetech> uniq: your amixer command worked too, so I think  I'll use that rather than modding /usr/bin/mute, which clobber my settings...
<uniq> de`angelo: yes. there is a package called 'partimage'
<de`angelo> uniq: okay i 'll google it
<uniq> de`angelo: partimage.org
<de`angelo> is this partimage under linux?
<uniq> sure.
<de`angelo> uniq: i 'm reading it
<de`angelo> uniq: thanks
<uniq> no problem, hope it'll work for you.
<de`angelo> hope so
<de`angelo> anyway,
<de`angelo> which one you'd prefer to use? linspire or kubuntu?
<Firetech> de`angelo: linspire has (according to what I've read) poor performance, and is made for new users of linux
<Firetech> kubuntu is more for computer experienced users not afraid of learning new stuff.
<Firetech> additionally, comparing the costs of the OS: kubuntu is free (as in freedom AND free beer), linspire costs some money
<Firetech> less than windows, but anyway...
<Firetech> away.
<de`angelo> ic
<de`angelo> thanks for your infos
<de`angelo> i'm absolutely kubuntus
<de`angelo> anyway
<de`angelo> for this partiimage
<de`angelo> which one i should ddownload?
<de`angelo> i've figured it out
<de`angelo> thanks
<de`angelo> uniq
<de`angelo> ru still there?
<uniq> yes.
<de`angelo> is kubuntu required to install any hardware's driver manually?
<uniq> depends.
<de`angelo> i mean not automatically detect?
<de`angelo> on ?
<uniq> the hardware.
<uniq> if it's supported out of the box or not.
<de`angelo> as far as you know, is kubuntu have complete enough libs as xp does?
<de`angelo> because linspire does, but as firetech said, yes it has poor performance
* ToutPT|ppc|fr est triphas
<mikl> hmmm, for some reason, Quanta steals the default action for all URLs - how do I change that?
<RiCo0> hello .. 
<_linkin_> hio
<_linkin_> ^^
<RiCo0> i want to change my permissions to write on my ntfs partiotions .. anyone ?
<_linkin_> hehe
<_linkin_> thats not a good idea :D
<RiCo0> =D
<RiCo0> why is that ?
<_linkin_> because... you can't write perfectly on a NTFS Partition
<RiCo0> hmm what do u mean by "perfectly" !?
<_linkin_> MS don't want share his knownbase of the NTFS-Technology ... with Linux
<RiCo0> aha .. ok
<RiCo0> they don't share anything :S
<RiCo0> =P
<_linkin_> it isn't a great idea to test it with your ntfs-Partition...
<_linkin_> after it... you can format it once again :D
<RiCo0> hehe no thanks :P
<_linkin_> you can read from it... but don't try write on it ;)
<RiCo0> yea :P i knew that
<RiCo0> hehe
<RiCo0> anyway ..there;s the java runtime thing with the firefox ? how can i get to insall it ?
<RiCo0> i tried installing j2re 
<RiCo0> didn't work
<_linkin_> :X
<MichaelDiederich> RiCo0: on ubuntuguide.org is an guided instruction
<MichaelDiederich> s/an/a/1
<_linkin_> :) correct
<_linkin_> ^^
<RiCo0> :$
<RiCo0> hehe aight :P
<RiCo0> checkign
<RiCo0> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<RiCo0> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<RiCo0> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<RiCo0> by mistake .. 
<RiCo0> anyway .. didn't find the package
<_linkin_> apt-get cache j2re
<_linkin_> hmm
<RiCo0> btw .. i tried java -version
<_linkin_> or so: apt-cache search j2re? 
<MichaelDiederich> sun-j2re
<RiCo0> java version "1.4.2"
<_linkin_> it's not easy without ubuntu :P
<RiCo0> but it's not compatible with firefox
<RiCo0> hmm anyway .. forget about the java thing :P
<_linkin_> i don't need it for my firefox...
<RiCo0> Realpayer doesn't support RM !?:|
<_linkin_> o.O
<RiCo0> Unsupported document type. (file:///home/raji/Desktop/Documents/SouthPark/Southpark 906 - The Death of Eric Cartman.rm)
<_linkin_> hehe southpark :D
<RiCo0> hehe
<_linkin_> hmm
<RiCo0> that's Realplayer btw
<RiCo0> :P
<RiCo0> i just installed it
<_linkin_> do you have open it by this program?
<RiCo0> it worked just fine 
<RiCo0> yea
<_linkin_> or only double clicking on the icon? :D
<_linkin_> hm
<RiCo0> nop ... i opened it WITH realplayer :P
<_linkin_> could it be, that you must download a codec?
<_linkin_> rm-codec?
<RiCo0> i'll check 
<RiCo0> nop
<RiCo0> there'e nothing :P 
<RiCo0> ok then .. no rm files for me :P
<RiCo0> i'll stick to avi and mpeg 
<RiCo0> =D
<_linkin_> mom
<RiCo0> hen !? 
<_linkin_> hmm
<_linkin_> do you know the MPlayer ?
<RiCo0> heard of it .. never tried it
<RiCo0> i'll check it
<_linkin_> he use the realplayer8 or RealONE files to encode it...
<_linkin_> and play it :P
<RiCo0> wow .. that seems great
<RiCo0> :P
<RiCo0> i just deleted all my files on the Desktop
<RiCo0> :P
<RiCo0> :> hehe
<_linkin_> ...
<_linkin_> o.O
<_linkin_> LOL
<RiCo0> raji@RiCo:~/Desktop$ sudo rm *  jre1.5.0_02/
<RiCo0> =P
<_linkin_> LOL
<RiCo0> i though this would delete all the files inside the folder :>
<RiCo0> hehehe
<RiCo0> anyway .. how can i delete this folder ? :P
<RiCo0> jre?
<_linkin_> RM -d ?
<RiCo0> oh ok :>
<RiCo0> hehe
<RiCo0> don';t laugh at me ok ?:@
<_linkin_> or something like... that...
<RiCo0> :P
<shogouki> rm -rf jre
<_linkin_> ah
<_linkin_> that :D
<_linkin_> ^^
<RiCo0> -rf ? or -d ?:P
<_linkin_> removefolder
<RiCo0> oh ok :>
<shogouki> rf = recursive force
<_linkin_> oki :P
<_linkin_> ^^
<RiCo0> hehehe
<RiCo0> ok thanks =)
<RiCo0> btw am busy re-creating my shortcuts :P
<RiCo0> ok 
<RiCo0> :P
<apollo2011> Starting Azureus...
<apollo2011> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<apollo2011> Suitable java version found [java = 1.5.0_02] 
<apollo2011> Configuring environment...
<apollo2011> Loading Azureus:
<apollo2011> java -Xms16m -Xmx128m -cp "/usr/bin/*.jar" -Djava.library.path="/usr/bin" -Dazureus.install.path="/usr/bin" org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main ''
<apollo2011> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/gudy/azureus2/ui/swt/Main
<apollo2011> Azureus TERMINATED.
<apollo2011> I installed Java and Azureus manually on my system and got them working fine, was able to download a Knoppix torrent.  But now, when I start Azureus in the console, I get this output:
<alex_> Hello
<alex_> I need a bit of help :(
<RiCo0> alex_ u just post ur question ..
<alex_> I was having some errors ./configure a theme, so I went to google typed in the error and it said to remove libs ... so I found libs.somehitng.s
<alex_> and deleted it...not it wont start KDE...what do package do I need to get libs back?
<alex_> the file was in /usr/lib/lib.something.s I think
<RiCo0> something ???
<alex_> a version number I think
<alex_> lib.2.s 
<alex_> not 100% sure
<RiCo0> i dont; know
<alex_> bum
<alex_> I got it
<alex_> libz.so.1
<alex_> I just went startx and it came up with an error saying it cane find libz.so.1
<alex_> thats the file I got rid of. How do I get it back?
<RiCo0> wait
<RiCo0> try sudo apt-get install zlib1g
<_ali> hello
<RiCo0> am not sure .. but why don't u try it
<apollo2011> I installed Java and Azureus manually on my system and got them working fine, was able to download a Knoppix torrent.  But now, when I start Azureus in the console, I get this output:http://pastebin.com/295066
<RiCo0> u can still connect to the internet . right ?
<uniq> alex_: apt-get --reinstall install zlib1g
<alex_> ij
<alex_> ok*
<RiCo0> and let me know if it worked :>
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hey,
<Alex[RM-UK] > What uniq said worked :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > Thanks 
<RiCo0> good =D
<RiCo0> btw uniq .. why he have to put the --reinstall thing ? cant he just install ?
<RiCo0> he has**
<Alex[RM-UK] > no, it said it was already latest version
<Alex[RM-UK] > so reinstall...reinstalled it
<RiCo0> ohh .. isee
<mez> http://www.deviantart.com/view/19063177/ - what you guys think
<RiCo0> great 
<mez> http://browse.deviantart.com/wallpaper/minimalistic/?view=1&order=5&limit=24 the others :D
<RiCo0> i'll check them
<RiCo0> :P
<markc> mez> very good... makes me want to put my sunglasses on tho :)
<chx> Hi. Is there a Kubuntu package to make GPG easy to use?
<mez> lol :D yeah - theres a few mores ... lol :D I'm just playing with the gimp and making a few simple ones
<uniq> chx: kgpg
<MichaelDiederich> to much white for my taste
<mez> http://browse.deviantart.com/wallpaper/minimalistic/?view=1&order=5&limit=24 <-- theresd a few more there I'e made *(towards the top)
<RiCo0> i guess it's the best one u made
<markc> mez> what font is that ?
<mez> what font?
<mez> It's whatever the ubuntu logo uses - I'm using the main ubuntu logo :D
<RiCo0> hehe
<mez> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/19063508/
<mez> thats anice one :D
<RiCo0> that's a good one too
<RiCo0> =D
<mez> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/19063559/ <-- attempt at trying underwater" look
<RiCo0> wow that's nice
<RiCo0> need more work on the colors .. 
<othernoob> mez looks good
<RiCo0> =D
<mez> lol :d ah well
* mez shrugs and starts trying to do weird things
<RiCo0> hehe
<mez> this next one is gonna come out funky :D 
<mez> lol
<mez> really weird
<mez> I'll show when done
<chx> tanks for the kgpg tip. Now KMail says: The signature is valid, but the key is untrusted.
<mez> *growls at sparkling taking so long&
<chx> what could I do so this message goes away or show me that the key is trusted, as it is?
<mez> well, you set in kgpg that you trust the key (mainly by signing it)
<weedar> To get tv-out working on a nvidia card nvtv is the only way to do it?
<RiCo0> ok am out now
<RiCo0> bubye
<RiCo0> mez .. i'll check the wallpapers later =d
<chx> mez: thanks. 
<Alex-RM-UK> Hi,
<Alex-RM-UK> I have a file on my PC called kdocker_1.2-1_i386.deb and I would like to install it. How do I do this is apt-get or anything else?
<gdh> 'dpkg -i ' will let you try to install .debs
<robin_> topic
<robin_> eh.
<robin_> :)
<gdh> if you 'just downloaded it from the net' then you'll probably find the dependencies are broken.
<Alex-RM-UK> bum, I'll try anyway
<gdh> i.e. if it was pacakged for Debian sid/testing etc.
<Alex-RM-UK> well, no errors...not sure where it install to though lol
<gdh> dpkg -L kdocker will tell you what it installed
<Alex-RM-UK> I got it
<Alex-RM-UK> bye
<mikl> sigh, why is bogofilter still broken
<Alex[RM-UK] > I found a site a while back that had a list of good Windows Emultors, some Paid some Free. Any one know of that site?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Or if anyone knows of a good Paid windows emulator, I'd like to know :P
<gdh> vmware ?
<gdh> qemu is apparently good, but I never had much luck with it.
<Alex[RM-UK] > I will try them later
<markc> I've used qemu for testing iso images, very slow
<Alex[RM-UK] > by the way, how do I get the Trash Icon on my desktop? it wasnt there by default and I dont know how to get it
<Alex[RM-UK] > oh right
<Alex[RM-UK] > anyone know?
<markc> Alex[RM-UK] > for a desktop Trashcan, I think you need to create the "trash.desktop" file inside your Desktop folder... needs to have the right entries in it
<Alex[RM-UK] > ok
<Alex[RM-UK] > OH wait, its there in my folder - but not on dekstop
<Alex[RM-UK] > hum werid
<markc> has it got about 8 lines in it .. starting with [Desktop Entry]  ?
<Alex[RM-UK] > yes
<Alex[RM-UK] > [Desktop Entry] 
<Alex[RM-UK] > Type=Link
<Alex[RM-UK] > URL=trash:/
<Alex[RM-UK] > Encoding=UTF-8
<Alex[RM-UK] > Icon=trashcan_full
<Alex[RM-UK] > EmptyIcon=trashcan_empty
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hidden=true
<Alex[RM-UK] > Name=Trash
<Alex[RM-UK] > thats the first copule of lines
<markc> finishing with URL=trash:/ ?
<Alex[RM-UK] > no, thats 3rd line
<jkeel> you can just create a link to trash:/
<markc> ah
<buz> is there a deb of the latest binary ati drivers?
<Alex[RM-UK] > I created a link to trash:/ but when I put things in the trash ... the icon doesnt change
<Alex[RM-UK] > I need to add a lin in the file, but what code?
<jkeel> yeah...that was the problem for me, too
<markc> if you RMB over it  does it have Empty trash bin ?
<Alex[RM-UK] > yes
<Alex[RM-UK] > I know how to solve it..just dont know the code used for it
<markc> it's a real trash then
<jkeel> but what I was surprised about was that it put the correct right-menu entries in there :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > EmptyIcon=trashcan_empty
<Alex[RM-UK] > Put that code in Trash.desktop
<Alex[RM-UK] > and change Icon=trashcan_empty to trashcan_full
<Alex[RM-UK] > hehe it works
<markc> cool
<Alex[RM-UK] > 1 down, 1 to go ..next up ...Services icon
<jkeel> sweet
<Alex[RM-UK] > anyone know the URL to the servies? like in Konqueor on the left hand side?
<markc> Services Icon ? .. me never heard of that one
<Alex[RM-UK] > open up Konqueror
<markc> yes
<Alex[RM-UK] > press F9 if you havnt already got the menu bar on the left open
<markc> puts glasses on
<Alex[RM-UK] > then below the ROOT icon, there is a Services Icon, when you click it it comes up with Storage media, Settings etc
<Alex[RM-UK] > I want a link to that on the desktop..but dont know how :(
<markc> yes, that would be cool
<Alex[RM-UK] > like a Linux 'My Computer' I suppose
<markc> URL=media:/ might be pretty close
<Alex[RM-UK] > yeh suppose that's good. thanks
<KaiL_> markc: or even system:/
<Alex[RM-UK] > :P:P:P:P
<Alex[RM-UK] > :) wayyyy 
<markc> yes, that's the one, thanks KaiL
<Alex[RM-UK] > thanks :)
<markc> hmm, anyone have  audiocd:/ working ?
<markc> Mines says "could not read /."
<Alex[RM-UK] > never used it,
<Alex[RM-UK] > is there a CD in? lol
<KaiL_> same here, but as I have no audio CD..:)
<mez> lol
<mez> "higly fuzzy clock"
<mez> weekend
<mez> I love it
<Alex[RM-UK] > lol yeh, its greay
<Alex[RM-UK] > great*
<markc>  <cough> ah yes... put in an audio  cd and it works, doh :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > haha :P
<Alex[RM-UK] > http://www.schultz-net.dk/xmms.html
<Alex[RM-UK] > nice XMMS themes there :P
<digby> I was trying to compile KMyMoney2, and I get the error "Can't fid X includes.  Please check your installations and add the correct paths!" - I assume I need some sort of dev package for X.  Anyone know the package name off hand?
<Alex[RM-UK] > type the whole error into google,
<Alex[RM-UK] > see what it brings up ;-)
<nakata> http://www.ibiblio.org/Dave/Dr-Fun/df200408/df20040818.jpg :D
<Firetech> How do I remove a user group? (trixing with a debian system, but you guys might now...)
<uniq> delgroup
<Firetech> that command doesn't exist
<uniq> what? 
<uniq> apt-get install adduser then.
<Firetech> It's a debian system
<nakata> heh
<uniq> i have a debian system.
<nakata> Firetech: edit /etc/group
<nakata> delete the line with the group name you want to kill
<Firetech> is that safe?
<nakata> yeah
<Firetech> ok
<uniq> it's not recommended.
<uniq> use delgroup
<uniq> it's there.
<uniq>  /usr/sbin/delgroup
<nakata> he's probably not root
<uniq> then he shouldn't delete groups either.
<uniq> :=)
<nakata> groupdel works
<Firetech> it worked.
<Firetech> I'm not root, but I'm sudo...
<Firetech> I just realized why it wasn't there...
<uniq> not in your path? 
<Firetech> only root has the sbin folders in his path
<uniq> sudo -i :)
<Firetech> yup
<Firetech> the root user is set in ubuntu style on that comp...
<Firetech> e.g. locked.
<dooglio> sudo -i
* dooglio learns at least one new thing a day
<marcelo> Would anyone have the patience of helping me set my soundcard properly? I use hoary. I have a SB Live, model 0410. The problems are: mic isn't working. Alsa is choppy. OSS seems to be ok.
<Varanger> I have Ubuntu, how can I change it to Kubuntu without the downloading a new ISO ???
<KaiL_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<marcelo> Kaffeine only works under xine.
<marcelo> I have deactivated KDE's sound system....
<Varanger> thnaks!
<marcelo> Amarok works, using a xine engine.
<marcelo> But I'd really like to be able to use alsa.
<KaiL_> marcelo: reenable artsd *g* and be shure, that it's realtime priority is enabled.
<KaiL_> and then enable universe in /etc/apt/sources.list and install akode-mpeg.
<marcelo> ... well, Kail.... last time they advised me to disable artsd...
<marcelo> Kail... And what does arts have to do with alsa?
<KaiL_> who did this?
<marcelo> crimsun was one who advised me.
<marcelo> plus a few other guys.
<KaiL_> and why should this solve any problem?
<marcelo> KaiL...    what does akode-mpeg do?
<KaiL_> except blocked audio is some very specific situations..?
<KaiL_> it's a lib to play several kinds of mpeg (inkluding mp3) with lower cpu load
<marcelo> I don't know why exactly. All I know is that now I can at least play mp3s...
<marcelo> ok... I'll get to it.
<KaiL_> if you install kubuntu and change NOTHING, you can play MP3 :)
<marcelo> No I couldn't.
<KaiL_> then we have a bug...
<marcelo> akode being downloaded.
<marcelo> Are you sure my soundcard model is truly supported?
<KaiL_> SB Live?
<marcelo> yes.
<_Church_of_Foamy> anyone know of a good weather program?
<KaiL_> well, I'd wonder very much, if there's any creative card, which isn't
<KaiL_> (more: any even a little bit common soundcard at all, which isn't)
<marcelo> ... why doesn't mic level appears in any mixer programs?
<KaiL_> it should on the second tab in kmix
<marcelo> it isn't.
<marcelo> There's the "input" tab. But nothing written on it.
<digby> church: liquid weather that runs under superkaramba is good
<KaiL_> marcelo: did you install kubuntu over some other system (sarge?)
<marcelo> nope.
<marcelo> Got it from a friend. Don't know the source...
<KaiL_> very strange imho
<marcelo> indeed.
<marcelo> ca0106 is what I'm using, instead of emu10k1 which I previously thought would be the proper driver...
<mikl> what package contains the helvetica font?
<marcelo> But, since it's working, at least with xine...
<KaiL_> why shouldn't it be emu10k1?
<marcelo> don't know, man. Crimsun, again, gave me that one.
<KaiL_> and even more: which one selects kubuntu as long as you do nothing manually?
<marcelo> None.
<marcelo> None, really!
<KaiL_> ah, here...
<KaiL_> Sound Blaster Live 24bit -> ca0106
<marcelo> right, then.
<KaiL_> "You can't get mic capture from a CA0106.  Creative has not released the necessary documentation to implement it." :(
<KaiL_> gar
<marcelo> oh... so...? It just won't work?
<KaiL_> not yet
<marcelo> that sucks! What then?
<KaiL_> I wonder, why creative did this...
<KaiL_> this ca0106 seams to be some crap..
<marcelo> agreed.
<KaiL_> some extreme-lowcoast card?
<marcelo> yup...
<marcelo> extreme for SB standards..
<KaiL_> 29 eur here... uhm, yes
<KaiL_> that IS lowcost
<marcelo> Not as low as things available around here...
<marcelo> Nonetheless... 
<KaiL_> you mean this 5eur cards from vendors nobody knows? :)
<marcelo> yes.
<marcelo> that's brazil, friend
<KaiL_> it's not that much better here in europe
<KaiL_> you could get good hardware, if you search
<marcelo> not where I live, no.
<marcelo> Northeast.... couldn't get any worse.
<KaiL_> but many users seam to think, that the prize is the only argument and buy only real crap
<marcelo> unless i pay more than i could handle.
<KaiL_> are there many linux users in brasil?
<marcelo> many
<MichaelDiederich> yes
<KaiL_> here it's still a "freak-system"
<KaiL_> MichaelDiederich: it's better to ask somebody from there
<MichaelDiederich> i had some e-penpal there, i know what i am talking about :)
<KaiL_> in Asia for example are many countries, which do anything for linux, but nobody really uses it
<KaiL_> they only use illegally copied Windows
<MichaelDiederich> when windows continues with the licences and the activation, just wait.. or longhorn..
<KaiL_> you saw this "Starter Edition"?
<_marcelo> not as many as it should.
<KaiL_> that's really a baaad joke..
<_marcelo> sorry... got disconnected...
<MichaelDiederich> yes, i read it
<KaiL_> marcelo: would you call a 350eur computer with a extremely reduced windows version (no LAN, only 3 apps, no users...) something interesting?
<_marcelo> not really, no.
<MichaelDiederich> depence on the hardware
<KaiL_> that's an MS offer for India (where 350eur is the average yearly (!) income...)
<MichaelDiederich> p4 with 3.5Ghz and 200GB HDD.. yes.. :)
<KaiL_> MichaelDiederich: expect more 1GHz Duron with 128MiB RAM and 20GB hd
<MichaelDiederich> surely not
<_marcelo> So, Kail... no hope for me, huh? Do you think someone's ever gonna improve the driver for my sound card?
<KaiL_> _marcelo: I hope and think, it'll get better with the time
<_marcelo> how much do you think I should be waiting?
<_marcelo> months?
<_marcelo> years?
<_Church_of_Foamy> does gkrellm actually use cpu power?
<KaiL_> nobody know, when creative will give out the spec..
<_marcelo> that sucks....
<KaiL_> _Church_of_Foamy: nothing relevant
<_marcelo> how much do you think evil gates pays them?
<KaiL_> no idea
<KaiL_> I don't even know, why creatie didn't already gave out the spec, as they normally do
<_Church_of_Foamy> weard it records me as using a steady 12-15% cpu i sut it off and use the cpu meter in the kbar
<_Church_of_Foamy> and it says 100% free
<_marcelo> that is sad....
<_Church_of_Foamy> which one should i beleve?
<KaiL_> http://opensource.creative.com might give some information... if it'll load...
<_marcelo> thanks for the tip.
<_marcelo> I'll keep in tune.
<_marcelo> well... I'm leaving. Thanks, KaiL for your attention.
<spiral> hello
<spiral> has anyone an idea about when will koffice 1.4rc1 be packaged for kubuntu hoary ?
<crimsun> KaiL_: actually jcdutton has implemented capture for the ca0106 cards. It was checked into cvs last week.
<KaiL_> so will come with alsa 1.0.10?
<crimsun> yep, or cvs can be used
<KaiL_> to late for breezy :/
<crimsun> I doubt it.
<KaiL_> maybe we can somebody to patch out alsa packages? :)
<nakata> breezy has 4.5 months left or something
<nakata> when is it 'frozen'?
<crimsun> not until sept
<wizzard> y0
<wizzard> is anybody here?
<Dent> ...yeah
<wizzard> sorry, can you help me? 
<Dent> not so far
<wizzard> I have a lame question, how to install a deb a package in Kubuntu?
<wizzard> I downloaded it already
<wizzard> apt-get does not work
<Dent> dpkg -i <file>
<Dent> ahhh, i can help!
<Dent> you see, the prerequisite seemed to be the question.
<Dent> ;)
<wizzard> thank you very much :p
<wizzard> which distro do u have?
<Dent> guess.
<wizzard> Debian? :p
<Dent> FADORA COAR 3
<wizzard> ...
<Dent> WIF KAY DEE EE
<Dent> :\
<wizzard> you think that Kubuntu is a good distro for a begineer?
<Dent> putting 'linux' and 'beginner' together always causes issues.
<sproingie> we all hate kubuntu.  we created the channel so we could say bad things about it
<wizzard> fine :p
<Dent> personally, i think 'beginners' should go get a mac.
<Dent> i wish people would go back to whatever 3rd world desktop they were using before, personally :\
<wizzard> everybody was a begineer 
<shogouki> 'beginners with too much money'
<sproingie> and they do.  then people wonder why companies don't port drivers to linux
<Dent> but kubuntu is easy, for me.
<Dent> sproingie: the same people who go back wonder that.
<Dent> so it's a null arg, really.
<dioxcorp> hola, algun espaol
<Dent> dioxcorp: hola!  stfu~!
<Dent> :D
<wizzard> you know how to resolve a font problem in KDE? I installed some GTK packages and all the fonts are completely a mess
<Dent> wizzard: run the gnome control centre
<Dent> if it's what does the font crap, anyway
<wizzard> yep, I tried it, but the problem persists after X-windows reboot
<Dent> sorry to hear that.
<sproingie> kde doesnt have much to do with gtk's choice of fonts
<Dent> click the save button this time? :)
<Dent> well, it may be generating the gtkrc, actually
<Dent> ls ~/.gtkrc
<Dent> err
<Dent> ls ~/.gtkrc -flh
<Dent> should print a date/time
<Dent> if it's recent, then kde is probably doing it
<toran> where can I get kcolorchooser? it doesn't seem to be part of kubuntu by default
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> can anyone tell me where the screen R&R utility is in kubuntu?
<Dent> r&r?
<Dent> not what i think it means, is it?  (rest and relaxation)
<toran> resolution and resize, methinks
<bobbyd> Dent: sorry, screen resize and rotate
<bobbyd> and should I be editing my xorg.conf by hand?
<Dent> euh
<Dent> i dunno, i do
<Dent> with little consequence
<Dent> screen resize...
<Dent> as in, resolution?
<Dent> whatever's in the Control Centre=>Peripherals=>Display
<Dent> if it's not there, you'll have to edit your config, most likely.
<bobbyd> Dent: there's a little utility to let you change res from a menu on the fly. I'll find it thanks :)
<toran> where can I get kcolorchooser or a similar color picker? it doesn't seem to be part of kubuntu by default
<DickJack> hello
<uniq> toran: get kcoloredit
<toran> hmm
<toran> thanks a lot man!
<toran> why did they rename it?
<toran> >.<
<uniq> don't know. is it renamed? :)
<uniq> not the application i use every day.
<uniq> bobbyd: alt+f2 'kcmshell randr' enter - looking for that one? 
<Dent> haha
<Dent> big segfault on that one uniq
<bobbyd> uniq: yeah, it segfaults
<uniq> oh.. 
<uniq> which kde version? 
<Dent> not uniq's fault i don't think :D
<uniq> kubuntu with updates? 
<Dent> kubuntu 5.4, updated.
<uniq> 3.4.1 updated or plain hoary-updates and security updated kubuntu? 
<bobbyd> uniq: whatever i get from the download CD plus and update
<Dent> hoary updates
<Dent> kubuntu 5.4 (hoary)
<uniq> hum.. it works on ppc.
<Dent> kde 3.4
<Dent> works on amd64 too
<Dent> #4  0xb6bc25c6 in XRRQueryExtension () from /usr/X11R6/lib/libXrandr.so.2
<Dent> #5  0xb66af2af in test_randr () from /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_randr.so
<Dent> :\
<Dent> must be the nvidia driver.
<Dent> bobbyd: nvidia?
<uniq> does it work if you go to the control center -> peripherals - display ? 
<Dent> yep
<morten> Hey... when will the new kubuntu be released ??
<bobbyd> Dent: yes
<uniq> 2005.10
<uniq> october/november
<morten> Wont there come any.. pre-release....
<morten> like, unstable thingie...
<uniq> sure, but i don't recommend upgrading yet.
<uniq> you can however get the kde 3.4.1 packages from the deb-source mentioned in the topic. if you haven't already.
<morten> hehe, well, just curious... Getting a new Hdd for my lappie this monday... been using a live cd for over an week now..
<uniq> hehe.. i'd recommend kubuntu 5.04 for that.
<morten> Mkay... else I\ll try windows once again
<uniq> no! :)
<osh_> Any good reason for upgrading kde to 3.4.1?
<uniq> osh_: less bugs.
<Dent> what bugs?
<Dent> :)
<osh_> uniq: any new features? I haven't been hit by any bugs yet.
<uniq> haven't experienced konq crashes after upgrading.. among others.
<morten> ... will beagle be in the next ubuntu release ?
<uniq> osh_: it's a bugfix release. a minimum of new features.
* osh_ nods.
<osh_> uniq: how come it isn't in the regular repos? the kde bugfix release I mean.
<uniq> osh_: there are no significant problems with the current packages. and the focus is on the next release. kde 3.4.1 packages are released by KDE too.
* osh_ nods again.
<bobbyd> should I install 'firefox' or 'mozilla-firefox' ?
<spiral> bobbyd: are you using hoary ?
<bobbyd> spiral: I'm using the CD install plus an upadte
<bobbyd> I added other sources as per the documentation
<spiral> bobbyd: for hoary, then....
<spiral> bobbyd: which sources did you add ?
<spiral> bobbyd: I use mozilla-firefox in hoary
<bobbyd> the ones listed here www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<bobbyd> spiral: ok I'll do the same :) what's the difference?
<spiral> bobbyd: I thought firefox was the new name, for breezy version
<bobbyd> kynaptic is very cool :)
<bobbyd> spiral: ahh
<\sh> Riddell: ping
<weedar> So how come I can sudo with my user password in a console, but not use the same in KDE to change the time?
<\sh> weedar: u can
<\sh> kdesu
<weedar> no I mean, if I click the clock on the panel it asks for root password but won't accept my user password
<\sh> works for me
<weedar> hm. I tried typing it incorrectly in which case it says "wrong password", but when I type it correctly the window just closes
<rich52> Anybody know how to access more software programs such as 'Scribus','KStars,QCad,Clamav,OpenUniverse,etc with Knaptic? It is apparently has a locked file that won't let me do an apt-get update. 
<kalenedrael> do you have hoary universe in the /etc/apt/sources.list?
<rich52> I don't know. . . 
<deuce_> .
<kalenedrael> less /etc/apt/sources.list
<rich52> I'll check it out. . . .then what?
<kalenedrael> add these lines:
<kalenedrael> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<kalenedrael> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<weedar> \sh: which kde are you using?
<rich52> 3.4
<weedar> maybe it's broken in 3.4.1
<weedar> guess what I'm using
<rich52> you got me.. . 
<\sh> weedar: kubuntu
<weedar> I sort of guess you used kubuntu since you're here, but if you're using 3.4 or 3.4.1 of KDE
<weedar> s/guess/guessed
<\sh> weedar: 3.4.1
<\sh> right now i'm fighting with skype
<weedar> what problems are you having \sh ?
<\sh> weedar: the problem is solved
<\sh> :) was my friends probmel
<weedar> I'm just happy I could get my usb microphone to work with skype. finally.
<tsume> hmm
<weedar> a pity that a closed-source program needs help from linux "hackers" to get such basic functionality to use different input and output channels
<weedar> or maybe it just proves something ;)
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hi guys, 
<kalenedrael> it proves that closed-source development sucks
<Alex[RM-UK] > I don't actually know if anyone is here, I've somehow got rid of my User list
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ahhh, it's alive
<Alex[RM-UK] > Oh I got it back lol
<Alex[RM-UK] > lol nevermind - What do you people think of Win4Lin
<uniq> lol nevermind. is what i think of win4lin :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > you don't like it then?
<uniq> never tried it.
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahh,
<Alex[RM-UK] > I just want a good emulator to run photoshop, Vice city (If possible but doesnt matter if not)
<Alex[RM-UK] > and a few things I cant think of atm
<uniq> wine or cedega should do it i guess.
<weedar> cedega supports vice city
<Alex[RM-UK] > :P
<Alex[RM-UK] > hope it supports San:Andrease when it coems out lol
<weedar> wine works well for lotsofstuff(TM)
<Alex[RM-UK] > I tried using WineTools. but it couldn't downlaod Internet Explorer ...so photoshop got stuck at 99% loading the install
* Alex[RM-UK]  is having trouble locating cedega homesite
<weedar> uh, you used wine to download IE instead of just installing firefox in linux?
<Alex[RM-UK] > no,
<Alex[RM-UK] > it said I needed to download IE to run certain applications
<weedar> really? I can't think of a single app that needs IE (seriously)
<Alex[RM-UK] > nor me, 
<Alex[RM-UK] > but it didn't seem to liek no for an anwser :P
<slicslak_> are the repository servers working ok today?
<kalenedrael> yes
<Alex[RM-UK] > is Transgaming cedega home site?
<slicslak_> kalenedrael, thx
<Alex[RM-UK] > doesn't feel as if it is lol
<kalenedrael> i like how (k)ubuntu doesn't have the infamous debian elitist attitude...
<kalenedrael> kubuntu users, that is
<gdh> weedar: Installing IE is a nice way of getting dozens of Microsoft native DLLs without a license for Windows...
<Alex[RM-UK] > I love Kubuntu!
<Alex[RM-UK] > lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> because it's linux for human beings ^_^
<Alex[RM-UK] > It is yes lol....shame I'm alien :(
<dreumah> does konversation not have a server list?
<Alex[RM-UK] > yes,
<gdh> yes, but it's empty because those lists are usually out of date a week after the app is released.
<F_for_Fragging> File -> Server List...
<Alex[RM-UK] > first menu thingy ..forgot what the name is. Server List. Well thats what it was for me
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ok, how do I download cedega lol .... there site is werid :S
<_Church_of_Foamy> you have to pay for it
<dreumah> but there are no other servers besides freenode
<Alex[RM-UK] > Oh really? 
* Alex[RM-UK]  looks around
<_Church_of_Foamy> by clicking on thr subscribe link
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea as far as i can tell you do
<_Church_of_Foamy> i had too
<Alex[RM-UK] > how much?
<weedar> couldn't you download and compile from cvs for free earlier? 
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea but i diden't know how to
<_Church_of_Foamy> so i diden't do it
<_Church_of_Foamy> >.<
<Alex[RM-UK] > ooo, so it is free? if we know how lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> but the payfor version is better
<_Church_of_Foamy> or so i was told
<_Church_of_Foamy> plus you get point2play which makes using cedega so much easyer
<Alex[RM-UK] > whats that?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Plug & play for software? lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> it's a program that comes with the pay for version of cedega
<_Church_of_Foamy> that makes installing stuff easyer
<Alex[RM-UK] > whats the latest version?
<Alex[RM-UK] > cool
<_Church_of_Foamy> and seems to make the games run better
<_Church_of_Foamy> cedega 4.0
<Alex[RM-UK] > You sure, i've seen a few places with 4.3 ?
<_Church_of_Foamy> and you get the current version of point2play
<_Church_of_Foamy> well it could have changed sence i bought it lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> i haven't updated mine in a while so anythings possible
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahh, 
<_Church_of_Foamy> all i know is i have a 16mb pci vidio card and cedega lets counterstrike play on it at a whopping 52fps
<_Church_of_Foamy> so i know cedega is a good program 
<_Church_of_Foamy> considering windows only lets me play @ 12.5fps 
<Alex[RM-UK] > can I install tgz.tar files with apt-get ? or can I install rpms?
<_Church_of_Foamy> on the same card
<Alex[RM-UK] > wow, nice
<_Church_of_Foamy> depends on what your trying to install
<Alex[RM-UK] > cedega
<_Church_of_Foamy> um i don't think so
<Alex[RM-UK] > bum
<_Church_of_Foamy> i think it's a sudo dpkg -i <filesname>.tgz.tar
<_Church_of_Foamy> but i could be wrong
<_Church_of_Foamy> found out i REALLY like kubuntu today......
<Alex[RM-UK] > and me,
<_Church_of_Foamy> my freind touched my box and i told him to get off! lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> with windows i never cared
<Alex[RM-UK] > yes _Church_of_Foamy  that sudo dpkg is right..I remember using it early on this morning
<henning> hmm
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok whew
<_Church_of_Foamy> thought i was messing up lol
<henning> any one know how to setup PHP5 and MySQL and PHPMyAdmin, with apache?
<henning> or where to read it?
<Alex[RM-UK] > _Church_of_Foamy,  how big was cedega?
<Alex[RM-UK] > MB
<Alex[RM-UK] > about 7MB ?
<_Church_of_Foamy> um mine was.....
<_Church_of_Foamy> 7.2mb
<weedar> co0kie: I would think that apache.org would have information about that..
<co0kie> ok ;)
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahh thats ok then,
<Alex[RM-UK] > I found a torrent file for it, 4.3.2 ... not sure if its free or paid version though.
<co0kie> im also a bit new at linux ;P
<co0kie> running Kubuntu 5.04
<_Church_of_Foamy> i got my local lan arcade running kubuntu
<_Church_of_Foamy> they loved that it was free
<Alex[RM-UK] > I would yeh
<co0kie> me2
<weedar> what is a lan arcade?
<_Church_of_Foamy> it's a place you can go to that has 
<_Church_of_Foamy> computers for you to use at an hourly fee
<weedar> *waiting in suspense*
<Alex[RM-UK] > glad I switched to Linux, I had a 'non legal' lol MS.....and they were putting up there security with it  .... couldnt even do updates. 
<weedar> oh, an internet cafe?
<_Church_of_Foamy> usually like 1 or 2 dollars an hour
<Alex[RM-UK] > lol. there was even a button on the update page to hand your self in!
<_Church_of_Foamy> i know same reasom i switched
<co0kie> actually, it's like me, hehe
<_Church_of_Foamy> plus why pay $200.00 for something you don't own?
<Alex[RM-UK] > yeh,
<weedar> I switched mainly because I plan on working as a sysadmin for a small company some day (soon, hopefully) need to brush up on my *nix knowledge
<_Church_of_Foamy> i like kubuntu i can say it's mine and it is lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> ^_^
<Alex[RM-UK] > Linux is free....and million times better. Just wish developers would make more apps for it...but suppose thats not a problem with cegeda or what ever it was :P
<Alex[RM-UK] > yeh I like Kubuntu...it's easy but yet you learn alot. 
<weedar> going to set up apache (again) and an ftp-server, use ssh to administer it. Not sure if I should use kubuntu for that, though
<_Church_of_Foamy> well i know that cedega has it's limits
<Alex[RM-UK] > everything does
<_Church_of_Foamy> but it's pritty damn good
<co0kie> the only thing that is "bad" is there aren't so many games
<Alex[RM-UK] > I didnt think it was possible to run direct X games on linux..
<Alex[RM-UK] > especially Half life 2!
<_Church_of_Foamy> dude microsoft is on an all out campaighn to stomp out linux
<co0kie> yeah, there you need MS
<co0kie> :(
<_Church_of_Foamy> i was reading about it in a magazene i get
<Alex[RM-UK] > Why? what they doing now?
<Dent> intel
<weedar> luckily I don't play much games anymore, except games that work in linux :P
<Alex[RM-UK] > There including Tab feature to IE
<Alex[RM-UK] > yeh I only play Vice city
<_Church_of_Foamy> they see it has a threat and want the companys to use there server software
<Dent> intel and ms have implemented a keying feature to the new cpu line, i dunno the name
<_Church_of_Foamy> instead of apachie
<Alex[RM-UK] > I'd use Linux as a server any day...much more stable and safer
<weedar> so they're going to crush apache with IIS? Good luck
<_Church_of_Foamy> and are offering beefy deals for them to convert
<Dent> basically, it makes it impossible to use anything not 'microsoft certified'
<Alex[RM-UK] > yeh
<co0kie> anyone know how to set up SAMBA? So that it works..?
<_Church_of_Foamy> trying to scare linux users with the securety flaws bullshit
<weedar> are you talking about that palladium deal?
<_Church_of_Foamy> me?
<philipacamaniac> coOkie: it isn't too hard, what do you need help with exactly?
<Alex[RM-UK] > then the linux users kick dirt in there face and make it better
<weedar> yes _Church_of_Foamy 
<_Church_of_Foamy> no don't even know what that is lol
<co0kie> i can't find this kubuntu machine, or kubuntu can't find MS machines
<Alex[RM-UK] > sure your on the right workgroup?
<_Church_of_Foamy> did you set up xp for home networking?
<weedar> I seem to remember that intel and MS planned on starting something to prevent viruses (uh,huh), but making it near-impossible for linux or other un-certified programs to run on their cpu
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh yea theve done that
<Alex[RM-UK] > Stop Viruese?
<co0kie> yup, the workgroup is HORN on both machines
<Alex[RM-UK] > if its human built..there are flaws
<_Church_of_Foamy> sertain computers you buy are windows only machenes
<weedar> today?
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea
<weedar> scary
<_Church_of_Foamy> a freind of mine got one it will only run windows
<_Church_of_Foamy> won't even boot linux
<_Church_of_Foamy> at all
<_Church_of_Foamy> theres a chip in there that checks for ms products
<philipacamaniac> coOkie: are you running at SHARE level?
<weedar> how? what component prevents linux from running?
<cydizen> hello all
<weedar> on the mainboard?
<weedar> eh, motherboard, I mean
<_Church_of_Foamy> yup hardwired
<_Church_of_Foamy> i diden't beleve it myself
<philipacamaniac> _Church: that's mostly myth
<co0kie> hmm, if you read, im prety new at linux, but i really wanna learn :D
<_Church_of_Foamy> well than my freinds computer is as dumb as a rock lol
<philipacamaniac> I can run Linux on and XBOX or PSP
<philipacamaniac> (an
<philipacamaniac> *an
<philipacamaniac> grr
<_Church_of_Foamy> no matter what i did i coulden't install linux on his computer
<_Church_of_Foamy> but it would boot right off xp disk
<philipacamaniac> coOkie: go to the KDE Control Center, and go to Internet & Network
<_Church_of_Foamy> and i use the same ubuntu disk that i started my machene on
<_Church_of_Foamy> i got linux on my ipod
<co0kie> in there
<philipacamaniac> _Church: I had that problem with a Debian Woody CD, but a Redhat CD booted fine
<_Church_of_Foamy> want to try it on my xbox
<philipacamaniac> coOkie: Samba
<_Church_of_Foamy> but i don't want ms to ban my box
<philipacamaniac> coOkie: and then click Administrator Mode (and then pray)
<co0kie> im in, in admin-mode
<philipacamaniac> good
<_Church_of_Foamy> http://www.ipodlinux.org/Main_Page
<kalenedrael> _Church_of_Foamy, what do you mean by "banning" the box?
<philipacamaniac> Security level should be Share
<co0kie> done
<_Church_of_Foamy> if your xbox has linux on it and microsoft detects it they will ban your box from there networks
<philipacamaniac> what was it before, coOkie?
<kalenedrael> and do they give you a reason?
<co0kie> user
<_Church_of_Foamy> http://www.ipodlinux.org/Main_Page <---how i put linux on my ipod
<philipacamaniac> yeah that should do the trick now.. apply and go try it
<co0kie> or the option beneath share
<_Church_of_Foamy> violation of the EULA
<_Church_of_Foamy> reverse enginnerring
<_Church_of_Foamy> hacking on there network
<_Church_of_Foamy> they shut off your box forever
<_Church_of_Foamy> read the EULA for the xbox
<_Church_of_Foamy> it's almost the same as winxp
<kalenedrael> gah, fucking EULAs
<_Church_of_Foamy> you pay for the right to use the xbox and games but you don't own them
<cspan> hey, does anyone know how to move from debian to kubuntu?
<_Church_of_Foamy> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<philipacamaniac> _Church: there is a special mod switch that can take you between XBOX live mode and modded mode
<joaquin> hola a todos
<kalenedrael> _Church_of_Foamy, they can make your box stop functioning remotely?
<co0kie> WOW, know i can see my own machine, it's getting better :D
<_Church_of_Foamy> from what i've herd yes
<_Church_of_Foamy> i herd of that chip
<kalenedrael> that's stupid
<philipacamaniac> SHARE works best on small home networks
<_Church_of_Foamy> is it any good?
<philipacamaniac> _Church: no idea
<philipacamaniac> _Church: but I know it has worked for some people I know
<kalenedrael> i wonder what the EULA is for microsoft mice
<joaquin> algien m ppuede ayudar
<_Church_of_Foamy> probibly the same for everything else of theres
<kalenedrael> no se habla espanol
<philipacamaniac> no hablo espanol
<_Church_of_Foamy> you buy the right to use it but ya don't own it
<cspan> what repositories do i need?
<co0kie> how am i goind to find this, kubuntu machine? From the MS-XP ?
<cspan> joaquin, hablo espaol, que necesitas?
<philipacamaniac> type in explorer: \\kubuntumachine
<philipacamaniac> kubuntumachine being the machine name of your Kubuntu machine
<joaquin> <cspan> como se instalan los paketes en kubuntu es ke soy nuebo en el rrollo de linux
<_Church_of_Foamy> i am happy my box has no ms parts inside
<_Church_of_Foamy> all put toghether myself
<co0kie> already tried that :(
<kalenedrael> what the hell, i don't own my mouse?
<_Church_of_Foamy> my mouse is GE
<philipacamaniac> coOkie: uh, hmm
<_Church_of_Foamy> nope just the right to use it
<kalenedrael> well, it's a wireless intellimouse explorer and i got it for $10, so :P
<philipacamaniac> can you ping it?
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<weedar> Am I a hipocrit for using a MS keyboard on my linux computer?
<kalenedrael> no
<co0kie> but still i can't either see from kubuntu, to the MS
<cspan> no, weedar, maybe they make good keyboards
<kalenedrael> you would if the OSDL made keyboards too
<_Church_of_Foamy> as long as you spraypaint over the microsoft logos nope :P
<philipacamaniac> coOkie: in kubuntu. you type smb://windowserver
<kalenedrael> i need a little tux sticker to cover up the windows key on my laptop
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> do they sell those>?
<co0kie> windowserver? My MS comp-name right?
<philipacamaniac> coOkie: yes
<philipacamaniac> I type to fast and don't make much sense
<kalenedrael> _Church_of_Foamy, i think they sell the stickers, at least
<_Church_of_Foamy> that is awsome
<co0kie> okay, couldn't connect...
<philipacamaniac> doh
<philipacamaniac> coOkie: do you know how to use the ping command?
<co0kie> from ms? Run->cmd THEN ping NAME/IP | Right?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i hate microsoft i have never once payed for any of there crappy stuff
<philipacamaniac> correct
<philipacamaniac> same for Kubuntu, using Konsole
<_Church_of_Foamy> even though i own on my winbox microsoft stuff i still diden't pay 
<philipacamaniac> _Church: you're not supposed to tell people you pirate software
<philipacamaniac> :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> whynot what are they gonna do lol
<co0kie> it can't find the host
<weedar> you shouldn't tell us about pirating, linux is actually a sting operation to get people like you
<_Church_of_Foamy> hey i use linux now
<philipacamaniac> coOkie: are both computers able to connect to the Internet?
<_Church_of_Foamy> just wish i had jumped on the bandwagon way back when it came out
<co0kie> yup, and both are online
<philipacamaniac> coOkie: oh wait, did you use HOSTNAME or IP
<philipacamaniac> try it with IP
<co0kie> trying ;9
<co0kie> ;)
<weedar> not sure I agree with you Foamy, linux as a desktop OS wasn't much fun "back in the day"
<_Church_of_Foamy> i like linux even more because it has ms scared ^_^
<_Church_of_Foamy> probibly not but i would know about it
<_Church_of_Foamy> i've only been using it for about a month now
<philipacamaniac> coOkie: btw, put my name in the beginning of your posts when you need to grab my attention
<co0kie> philip: okay
<slicslak> i'm using a remote x connection from laptop to desktop.  i'd like to leave the x session running, disconnect from it and reconnect to it later.  basically i don't want to log off.  anyone done this before?
<co0kie> philip: I can ping from MS to Kubuntu, but not the other way...
<_Church_of_Foamy> at the school i'm going to in the fall they give you laptops to use
<_Church_of_Foamy> i'm putting kubuntu on mine ^_^
<philipacamaniac> your Windows firewall...
<co0kie> using Norton...
<_Church_of_Foamy> mmmm not shure if that would prevent networking
<philipacamaniac> coOkie: Do you have ICMP echo requests allowed (pings)?
<philipacamaniac> coOkie: anyway, real briefly disable Norton and try it again
<philipacamaniac> coOkie: Firewalls get in the way of local network applications, such as Samba
<co0kie> philip: Okay, did find my MS, :D
<co0kie> philip: isn't there a way to NOT disable your firewall?
<philipacamaniac> coOkie: alright, so you just need to configure Norton somehow to allow Windows File and Printer sharing through
<co0kie> when using SAMBA?
<co0kie> philip: I will try :D
<philipacamaniac> coOkie: coolio, hope it works
<_Church_of_Foamy> i found a new toy in kubuntu
<_Church_of_Foamy> it's called binary clock ^_^
<_Church_of_Foamy> it's neat
<philipacamaniac> _Church: I used it for awhile, and then realized I was losing a total of 1 hour a day
<cspan> if i substitute the debian repositories for the kubuntu repositories will everything go wrong?
<_Church_of_Foamy> really why?
<philipacamaniac> trying to read the stupid thing
<philipacamaniac> :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> roflamo
<_Church_of_Foamy> um no
<_Church_of_Foamy> wrong
<_Church_of_Foamy> roflmao
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea there we go lol
<thakat> Hello everyone.  Could someone please tell me how I get root access in Kubuntu?
<_Church_of_Foamy> sudo
<_Church_of_Foamy> in console
<_Church_of_Foamy> or konsole
<philipacamaniac> cspan: What specifically do you want from Kubuntu, rather than Debian/KDE?
<cspan> kde 3.4
<philipacamaniac> oh yeah
<thakat> ok I'll try
<philipacamaniac> hmm, duh
<slicslak> wow, i'm getting a 680kbps sustained download from ubuntus us servers...  i've never seen a download that fast before....
<co0kie> philip: Looks like it's WORKING :D, THANKS :D
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea i want to learn how to read the binary clock
<_Church_of_Foamy> i know kubuntu seems to just love the inet
<philipacamaniac> cspan: well, I would make a backup first... and remember you need the ubuntu.com repos, not just kubuntu.org
<philipacamaniac> coOkie: that's great
<co0kie> philip: Wone
<cspan> well, i think i will wait for sarge
<weedar> time for an easy one: I can't write to my fat32-partitions, if I chown them to my user they get owned by root after I remount them. what am I doing wrong?
<cspan> (for sarge becoming stable)
<TobiasFar> i need the opengl lib? but i doesn't find one in synaptic
<co0kie> philip: Wonder what was wrong before, now i've got my firewall running on MS
<osh_> cspan: sarge doesn't have kde3.4 does it?
<cspan> no
<cspan> but when sarge becomes stable
<cspan> unstable will have 3.4
<_Church_of_Foamy> it's winxp who knows
<philipacamaniac> coOkie: Windoze is a strange cookie to work with
<philipacamaniac> :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> i can't waite to get a laptop to put kubuntu on
* osh_ likes testing more. Unstable is .... well... unstable.
<philipacamaniac> _Church: be sure to look for compat hardware... especially wifi and video camera (if it has one)
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok cool what would you recommend for a laptop?
<_Church_of_Foamy> ibm thinkpad?
<joaquin> alguien sabe como bajar en  kubuntu los paketes????
<weedar> I just can't seem to set write permissions for other than owner of the windows-paritions, what gives?
* philipacamaniac doesn't believe the Debian labels
* cspan finds unstable a lot more stable than most os's
<_Church_of_Foamy> i'm making a video of me nuking a winxp cd
<philipacamaniac> weedar: who is mounting the windows-partition, root or a user?
<co0kie> philip: Ok,hehe. How do i make password protect on?
<_Church_of_Foamy> in the microwave ^_^
<weedar> philipacamaniac: root...but I don't want normal users to be able to mount partitions
<weedar> just read and write to them
<philipacamaniac> weedar: hmm... well the only way I could get my username to write to the windows partition was to mount it myself
<_Church_of_Foamy> i've been playing a mp3 cd on my box for a while and have noticed.......
<weedar> but when I try that I get an error saying only root can mount
<_Church_of_Foamy> that linux sounds better than windows
<philipacamaniac> not saying that's the only way, though
<osh_> I ran unstable for a while. It worked very well most of the time but then I got hit by some glibc-error which nuked the whole installation. Couldn't do sqwat after that. Had to reinstall.
<weedar> oh wait, I can probably edit /etc/fstab for that..
<philipacamaniac> weedar: yep
<philipacamaniac> coOkie: um...
<_Church_of_Foamy> hey i just noticed that my second hard drive isen't showing up in kubuntu
<_Church_of_Foamy> what they hell?
<philipacamaniac> coOkie: password protect windows or Kubuntu shares
<_Church_of_Foamy> >.<
<co0kie> philip: Or another, how do i make i wright-able?
<weedar> it's not mounted or you can't find it with fdisk Foamy?
<co0kie> philip: Kubuntu shares
<_Church_of_Foamy> um it hasen't even been formatted for linux yet
<weedar> totally unformatted or windows-formatted now?
<philipacamaniac> co0kie: it is per share settings
<_Church_of_Foamy> totally unformatted
<philipacamaniac> I just noticed it was a 0 in your name and not an O... I feel dumb
<weedar> just create the partition with fdisk, format the partition with mkfs and mount it with...well, "mount" :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok but linux dosen't see it lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> can i use a program in kubuntu that works with partitions?
<_Church_of_Foamy> like qparted?
<gdh> 'qtparted'
<gdh> heh :)
<weedar> if you run fdisk on hdb (I assume this is the disk you're talking about) you see nothing when (p)rinting the partition table?
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea that lol
<philipacamaniac> co0kie: go back to the SAMBA control panel, in admin mode, and go to Shares
<_Church_of_Foamy> it's not hdb that i know of
<_Church_of_Foamy> i can tell you what it is in win terms
<_Church_of_Foamy> but not linux >.<
<weedar> is it a physical disk or a partition?
<co0kie> philip: Im there,
<_Church_of_Foamy> phy disk
<_Church_of_Foamy> on the secondary ide channel
<_Church_of_Foamy> set as slave
<weedar> in linux hard-drives har labelled hdXY where X is a letter starting from a, and Y is the partition on that drive starting with 1
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh ok
<philipacamaniac> co0kie: for each shared folder, you can decide what users can access, and if it is writable
<osh_> then it should show up in dmesg. but listen do weedar. he knows his shit. ;-)
<weedar> so your second-drive would be hdb and the first partition on it would be hdb1
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok
<co0kie> philip: Thinks that is done
<philipacamaniac> co0kie: then you use that user's username and password to get to it
<philipacamaniac> (the users you gave permission to)
<co0kie> which user?
<philipacamaniac> co0kie: to restrict it with a password, you have to reject all users except those specified, and then specify a user (usually yourself)
<co0kie> philip: I made so, that there aren't any in the table, and chosed that anyone who isn't in it, is OK
<weedar> _Church_of_Foamy: qtparted is fairly simple to use, just slice and dice hdb like you want to and format with the same program
<_Church_of_Foamy> sweet
<_Church_of_Foamy> thank you so much
<_Church_of_Foamy> anyone know if linux can use the ipod?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i want to shift my music library to my linuxbox so i can put songs and stuff on my ipod
<philipacamaniac> co0kie: alright, that's fine, but then you can't set a password
<co0kie> philip: that ok, for now. But i can't make any folders on kubuntu FROM MS :'(
<philipacamaniac> co0kie: how about this, press the Expert button, and it will say who is allowed to write or read and such
<philipacamaniac> I have a specifically public folder for world reading/writing
<philipacamaniac> doh
<philipacamaniac> "/home/public
* philipacamaniac tried to write that without the quote, and it sent an invalid command to the IRC server
<philipacamaniac> I gotta go, I'll be on later so see ya
<weedar> you're lucky your folder isn't called /quit phil
<philipacamaniac> lol
<weedar> then again, that would just be silly
#kubuntu 2005-06-12
<joaquin> alguien m puede decir cual es mejor el kununtu o el knoppix ?????????????????????????
<_Church_of_Foamy> mount: can't find /dev/hdd1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<_Church_of_Foamy> Please check that the disk is entered correctly.
<_Church_of_Foamy> what gives?
<weedar> well, if you just plain mount it linux thinks you have all the other info in /etc/fstab
<_Church_of_Foamy> i want it to be a drive used for storage
<_Church_of_Foamy> and backups
<_Church_of_Foamy> how to fix so i can mount
<weedar> hang on
<_Church_of_Foamy> kk'
<weedar> _Church_of_Foamy:  /dev/hdd1       /mnt/wherever      ext3    defaults        0       0
<weedar> add that line to /etc/fstab but replace "wherever" for your mountpoint
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok and how to teel what my mountpoint is?
<weedar> well, you decide. Me, I mount disks in the /mnt directory, giving each partition a describing name (like "storage","backup", etc.)
<_Church_of_Foamy> i gave mine the name storage
<_Church_of_Foamy> it's /dev/hdd1
<weedar> so the folder is /mnt/storage ? or just /storage?
<_Church_of_Foamy> so i would put the name storage in there in place of wherever?
<weedar> yes
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok cool
<_Church_of_Foamy> now how to edit the file?
<dreumah> has anyone got knights working? the chess server?
<osh_> _Church_of_Foamy: wanna learn "vi"? ;-)
<weedar> easy way is to use kedit or something, but you have to be root to do it
<weedar> vi is nice when you know how and just masochistic if you don't
<osh_> vi is also standard on all unix-systems. learn that, use everywhere. sort of like java, but not.
<_Church_of_Foamy> i was gonna use my favorite which is gedit
<_Church_of_Foamy> vi would be scary to me right now lol
<weedar> but osh_  is right, in the long run vi is handy
<osh_> _Church_of_Foamy: wanna get scared. try "ed". that's some really scary shit. :-)
<_Church_of_Foamy> i bet but i'm afraid i would screw up my box
<_Church_of_Foamy> and i have got it just the way i like it lol
<weedar> well you can't really know if it will break your system until you try ;P
<_Church_of_Foamy> true
<DickJack> hello
<_Church_of_Foamy> but i'll stick with what i know for now lol
<weedar> besides, in case you forgot the mantra for the day: it's "backup"
<_Church_of_Foamy> i know thats why i'm trying to create this storage drve
<_Church_of_Foamy> so i can backup lol
<osh_> Real men don't do backups. Real men cries. ;-)
<_Church_of_Foamy> roflmao
<crimsun> yeah, they cry after being fired for not making backups
<_Church_of_Foamy> well smart men do backups lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> do i wanna edit mtab or fstab?
<weedar> fstab
<_Church_of_Foamy> k
<_Church_of_Foamy> [mntent] : line 7 in /etc/fstab is bad
<_Church_of_Foamy> mount: can't find /dev/hdd1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<_Church_of_Foamy> what the hell?
<weedar> what command did you run to get that error?
<_Church_of_Foamy> right clicked on the drive and selected mount
<_Church_of_Foamy>  /dev/hdd1    /mnt/storage   ext3  defaults    0    0
<_Church_of_Foamy> is what i put into the fstab
<\sh> do u created the directory /mnt/storage ?
<_Church_of_Foamy> um i just formatted with qtparted and it asked me the name of the drive
<_Church_of_Foamy> so i typed storage
<weedar> oh, I tought you said you created the folder
<weedar> just mkdir /mnt/storage
<_Church_of_Foamy> nope
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok
<weedar> mount-poiunts must exist before use
<weedar> s/poiunts/points
<_Church_of_Foamy> damnit
<_Church_of_Foamy> same error
<_Church_of_Foamy> do i need to be in the drive or something?
<weedar> no
<_Church_of_Foamy> damnit what did i do wrong?
<weedar> pm me your /etc/fstab
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok
<_Church_of_Foamy> i made a screensaver for kubuntu that emulates the "blue screen" of death
<_Church_of_Foamy> just because i miss it lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> weedar: sent you my fstab
<weedar> yeah, I'm thinking :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh ok lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> i tryed that once it hert for days lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> >.<
<weedar> Foamy: if you in console type "sudo mount /mnt/storage", what happens?
<_Church_of_Foamy> pm'd it to you
<weedar> _Church_of_Foamy: ok, let's do this private :)
<Groov> one question, must i install ubuntu to install kubuntu?
<\sh> Groov: if u install ubuntu, then u need to sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to get kubuntu
<\sh> Groov: or u download the kubuntu install cd and install it directly 
<Groov> ive downloadet
<Groov> but then when i install
<Groov> it displays a error, the error is the disk i should brun slower or a network problem
<Groov> but i burned the disk slowly
<\sh> Groov: how did u burn the cd? 
<Groov> ive downloadet ubuntu too, what must i install to have kubuntu? give it a "update-pack" ?
<apollo2011> I have (K)ubuntu system with both KDE and Gnome installed. I use KDE by default.  However, I just noticed that the Switch User option is suddenly missing from my K Menu.
<Groov> i wrote the .iso, also the image on cd
<Groov> with 4X speed
<Groov> !
<\sh> Groov: install ubuntu, after u r finished (setting up your network etc.) u can install kubuntu with this command: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<\sh> ok..going to bed now
<Groov> ok
<Tm_T> \sh: hmm, you looked that pykde&desktop script issue?
<Groov> good night and thanks 4 help
<\sh> Tm_T: yeah...
<Tm_T> and?
<\sh> Tm_T: preparing just now the next upload for pykde
<Groov> good night @ll i think i tast it one more time
<Groov> what "probieren" in english :P
<\sh> try
<dreumah> try
<Groov> try
<\sh> Groov: /join #ubuntu-de :)
<Groov> omg
<Groov> ^^
<Groov> thx
<Groov> ^^
<Tm_T> \sh: ok, so I'll just use apt to update any moment now?
<Groov> :P
<\sh> Tm_T: during the day...i will send them to the buildd and put new hoary packages on my repos
<Groov> good night
<\sh> need to sleep now
<\sh> cu later today
<Tm_T> \sh: ok thanks :)
<_Church_of_Foamy>  how do i back up my entire hard drive using konserve?
<hussam> anybody here's running DVD movies on kaffeine? I have some question
<duende> i do
<duende> not sure if i can answer your question, but i'll try
<hussam> what's css and encryption? do these movies come encrypted?
<duende> Unfortunatly, many dvd's in the world come with css and region restrictions meaning that they can only be played on certain dvd players, etc.
<gdh> ah. DVD101 :)
<duende> this used to be a pain for trying to use dvd's in linux because of the encryptions, so, there was decss which allows for decryption
<hussam> is css different than the region stuff?
<gdh> nearly every commercial DVD is encoded with a trivial encryption system called CSS :)
<duende> unfortunatly, this is illegal in many countries
<hussam> is there a workaround?
<duende> of course, this is linux :)
<duende> many distributions don't come with dvd decryption because of the legalities
<duende> the easiest thing to do, if you're using ubuntu, is to add a new apt source line
<duende> i'll get it for you, one sec
<hussam> Ok I got the stuff about css and encryption. What about the region stuff? any workaround for that?
<gdh> CSS is region-coding.
<duende> yeah, sorry, i wasn't more clear
<gdh> No CSS = no concept of regions :)
<duende> add the following lilne to your /etc/apt/sources.list file:  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<duende> run apt-get update
<hussam> I already have that line
<duende> oh, ok
<duende> sorry
<hussam> what do I install?
<duende> you were just asking what the purpose of dvdcss was
<hussam> duende: I thought I was going to install something from ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main 
<duende> oh, yes, libdvdcss2 and libdvdcss2-dev
<hussam> ok I'm installing them now.
<duende> sorry, my blood-alcohol level is getting high
<hussam> will this enable playing dvds from other regions?
<duende> yes
<gdh> Aye, don't be installing any 3D support software - drink + drivers don't mix.
<duende> haha
<hussam> duende: ok thanks :)
<hussam> brb, have to reboot, thanks  duende :)
<kalenedrael> ok, can anyone help me map caps lock to ctrl?
<Tm_T> eh, why?
<kalenedrael> idk, does it matter? :P
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I remap my capslock to shift =)
<gdh> It'd certainly confuse the hell out of anyone who tried to use your computer.
<Tm_T> why?
<gdh> also apply dvorak keyboard layout.
<Tm_T> I never use capslock anyway
<gdh> I meant capslock to ctrl really :)
<Tm_T> ah =)
<gdh> and map 'E' to Ctrl-Alt-Backspace :)
<Tm_T> \o/
<dreumah> are the repos down?
<Tm_T> hmm, no?
<dreumah> thats strange mine arent working, and they were earlier
<_Church_of_Foamy> does anyone here know how to do a complete harddrive backup?
<_Church_of_Foamy> using konserve?
<gdh> no idea what konserve is, I was about to suggest rsync :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> whats rsync?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i thought konserve was a backup utility for kubuntu
<gdh> rsync is /the/ synchronisation tool :)
<gdh>  Konserve is a small backup application for the KDE environment.
<gdh>  It lives in the system tray and is able to create backups of
<gdh>  several directories or files periodically.
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh ok
<gdh> Don't know if I'd trust that description 
<_Church_of_Foamy> um yea
<gdh> for a whole 'bare metal' backup
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok so how do i use rsync? do i have to apt-get install it?
<_Church_of_Foamy> gdh: how do i get rsync do i apt-get install it?
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> what's the best way to deal with something that's an rpm?
<bobbyd> I want to install doom3
<gdh> _Church_of_Foamy:  rsync is a commandline app and isn't terribly friendly
<gdh> but yes apt-get it
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok um i want something freindly lol
<gdh> bobbyd: you can try apt-get install alien .. then 'alien doom3.....rpm'
<_Church_of_Foamy> so i can backup my entire hd any ideas?
<gdh> bobbyd: that will make 'a' .deb - fingers crossed it might even work
<_Church_of_Foamy> you can get doom 3 for free?
<bobbyd> gdh: ok I'll research alien
<bobbyd> _Church_of_Foamy: the linux executable, but you need to buy the game to get the data and a key
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh ok
<_Church_of_Foamy> damn lol
<gdh> _Church_of_Foamy: 'entire HD' - do you mean the kind of backup where it puts it all on DVD and if your system fucks up, you just pop the DVD in and it self-boots from the BIOs and restores everything?
<_Church_of_Foamy> no i mean back it up to a hard drive that is made just for strage
<_Church_of_Foamy> storage
<_Church_of_Foamy> cpio<--someone in ubuntu said try this
<_Church_of_Foamy> should i?
<gdh> yeh cpio is about the same level of 'low level' as rsync
<_Church_of_Foamy> ouch
<_Church_of_Foamy> no thanx lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> need something freindlyer lol
<gdh> maybe konserve will serve you.. no idea :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> <--windows free for 29 days and lovin it ^_^
<nxv_> hi i can't setup my wlan with wpa, without encryption it works. i am stuck and don't have any more idears what to do
<gdh> nxv_: don't use wep/wpa and run something like ipsec or openvpn on top of the 'unencrypted' WLAN?
<nxv_> gdh: i wan't to use wpa with my hardware dsl router. so i have to use the encryption it already implements
<gdh> ah, fair enough..
<_Church_of_Foamy> linux rocks ^_^
<gdh> no idea :)
<gdh> nxv_: don't suppose it's a linksys ? :)
<nxv_> gdh: no it's an belkin router, why?
<gdh> nxv_: http://www.seattlewireless.net/index.cgi/LinksysWrt54g
<gdh> etc. :)
<Mez> mez@apathy:~$ artsdsp audacity
<Mez> /home/mez/.kde/share/config/gtkrc:37: error: unexpected identifier `gtk-alternative-button-order', expected keyword - e.g. `style'
<Mez> Segmentation fault
<Mez> any ideas anyone
<kalenedrael> ok, so, how do i go about mapping caps lock to ctrl?
<kalenedrael> i don't want to swap caps and ctrl, i want both of them to mean ctrl
<uniq> kalenedrael: easy you can do it in the control center.
<kalenedrael> ok
<uniq> control center -> regional & accessibility -> keyboard layout -> xkb options (tab) -> [x]  enable xkb options -> take a look in the list.
<kalenedrael> ok, that was very easy
<kalenedrael> thanks
<uniq> you're welcome :)
<kalenedrael> there was an option called "Make Caps Lock an additional Control"
<uniq> yes, that's what you described :)
<gdh> Isn't that for users of Sun keyboards where Ctrl is where CapsLock is on a PC keyboard?
<gdh> and Alt is the ubiquitous 'meta' key?
<uniq> or for users like me. I never use caps, i use ctrl alot.
<uniq> making caps an additional control is great.
<kalenedrael> yes
<kalenedrael> it's easier on the hands
<kalenedrael> you don't have to move your hands as far
<kalenedrael> oh, and now i won't be accidentally hitting caps, because there is no caps key
<gdh> I think the Amiga also had Ctrl where caps is...
<uniq> it makes sense.
<uniq> caps is misplaced.
<uniq> well, i'll call it a day.
<uniq> gnite guys.
<Dent> aroo?
<Dent> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<cydizen> hello everyone.
<cydizen> Has anyone installed the Nvidia Drivers, and have is break thier sound?
<cydizen> *it
<kalenedrael> no...
<cydizen> Just installed Kubuntu lastnight in my search for a better distro, just trying to iron out the details
<kalenedrael> yeah
<kalenedrael> took me a while too...
<cydizen> everything worked fine with the (nv) driver, just no openGL, so I installed the prop. driver from the repository, rebooted, with no sound
<kalenedrael> no no no don't do that, build your own driver
<kalenedrael> download the driver package from nvidia.com
<cydizen> really
<kalenedrael> yeah
<cydizen> should I apt-get remove the other driver?
<kalenedrael> i'd suggest it
<cydizen> I will get right on that. 
<cydizen> Back in a bit. Thanks kalendrael
<kalenedrael> np
<kalenedrael> wait
<kalenedrael> before you go...
<cydizen> yea...
<kalenedrael> i'd also suggest downloading several versions of it
<kalenedrael> the newest is 1.0-7167
<cydizen> okay..
<kalenedrael> i'd get 6111 and up
<kalenedrael> in case the newest doesn't work
<cydizen> and just experiment?
<kalenedrael> try the older ones sequentially...
<cydizen> sounds lick a plan. 
<cydizen> like
<kalenedrael> i recall having problems with anything newer than 6111
<kalenedrael> but that's me...
<cydizen> nope, I am going to do that right now.
<cydizen> once again, thank you
<dreumah> hello can some one help me figure out my repos, i must have messed them up because nothing is working
<dreumah> ?
<dreumah> aight i ll try in the morning then
<Brazmetal> Hola people.... I have a problem, kmix doesn't save my sound settings.... Need help.
<Brazmetal> :(
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> ok, try setting it, then go to the K menu and select "Save session"
<rexykik> how do i change defaults for hotplug so that it doesnt autosync on mount?
<kalenedrael> be warned that "save session" will also remember what windows/programs you have open
<kalenedrael> hmmm, why would you want to do that, rexykik?
<rexykik> because sync is bad for fat32 drives
<kalenedrael> hm
<Brazmetal> do you know the PCM setting?
<kalenedrael> i never came across that
<rexykik> well, when i try to save to the drive using bittorrent, it tells me that it cannot allocate the directory
<rexykik> which is problem #1
<rexykik> while explaining that to the BT chan, they told me that it was bad to sync on a fat32 drive
<rexykik> but now say that it makes sense, since i am using the drive in an external inclosure via usb
<Brazmetal> kalenedrael, so, everytime I play new song in xmms, the pcm setting in kmix goes back to 100%
<kalenedrael> that's odd
<Brazmetal> I think pcm controls the noise level...
<rexykik> yup.
<Brazmetal> kalenedrael, I don't have "Save Session" in the K menu.... Where is it?
<closure> hello everyone
<closure> anybody know why backports is down?
<kalenedrael> umm, it may not be there, Brazmetal
<kalenedrael> but in kubuntu i think it is
<kalenedrael> what are the items right at the bottom of the menu?
<Brazmetal> just the common ones, execute, close,block, 
<closure> how do i edit my repositories?
<closure> i forgot
<Brazmetal> closure, /etc/apt/sources.list
<kalenedrael> ?
<kalenedrael> it should be that menu with all your apps in it...
<closure> thanks
<kalenedrael> should contain like "Lock session" "Log out" "Switch user"...
<Brazmetal> yes
<closure> oh for fucks sake i still can't get backports to respond
<closure> : Couldn't stat source package list http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_ubp_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<closure> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_ubp_dists_hoary-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<closure> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_ubp_dists_hoary-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<closure> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_ubp_dists_hoary-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<closure> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-extras/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_ubp_dists_hoary-extras_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<closure> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-extras/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_ubp_dists_hoary-extras_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<closure> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-extras/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_ubp_dists_hoary-extras_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<closure> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-extras/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_ubp_dists_hoary-extras_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<closure> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<closure> E: Some index files failed to download, t
<closure> whtat
<closure> errr what does that mean?
<kalenedrael> O.o don't flood
<kalenedrael> just type "apt-get update"
<closure> oh man
<closure> if kdelibs crashes my system again
<closure> i'm going to be so pissed
<kalenedrael> hell, if it says "W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems" then by all means do so
<closure> yeah
<closure> i did that
<closure> that's what i got
<kalenedrael> oh
<kalenedrael> well...
<kalenedrael> backports may be down
<gdh> something from the forums is unlikely to be a 'supported service' so don't be surprised if it dies from time to time.
<kalenedrael> i know that the whole thing was down yesterday
<closure> gdh i know this
<closure> it just seems to crash all the time
<rexykik> how do i make an ext3 partition?
<rexykik> can i do it through cfdisk?
<gdh> you make partitions with cfdisk... once a partition is made.. you choose what fs to put on it
<rexykik> oh...right...
<gdh> with mkfs.ext3.. or mkfs.reiser or mkfs.xfs etc.
<Chislon> hello
<gdh> hullo
<Chislon> i like the way KDE looks rather then gnome.. but i dont see a kubuntu download from the ubuntu site, i was told to check here
<Chislon> or ask ehre
<Chislon> *er ask here
<rexykik> no
<rexykik> goto the kubuntu site
<Chislon> they are so different that they need different sites and rooms?
<Chislon> The Kubuntu project aims to be to KDE what Ubuntu is to Gnome: an integrated distro with all the great features of Ubuntu, but based on the KDE desktop.
<Chislon> what is ubuntu to gnome?
<Chislon> just that ubuntu is a great distro
<Chislon> but this one is for kde?
<closure> desktop debian
<Chislon> ?
<closure> bus uses the gnome desktop environment
<Chislon> desktop debian?
<rexykik> you mean windows manager?
<closure> as opposed to K Desktop Environment(KDE)
<closure> rexykik, sure whatever
<rexykik> yup
<rexykik> meaning that its pretty as hell
<rexykik> you can tweak the setting to hoolah
<rexykik> uhm...can edit the kmenu lots easier
<rexykik> bit more memory intensive, but i think its worth it
<closure> it runs faster on mine
<closure> and this is an old box
<closure> 450mhz/128mb physical ram
<rexykik> laptop or just old box?
<gdh> I have an older machine and I certainly found KDE was smoother than GNOME..
<closure> laptop
<closure> maybe it's just that i mean i don't do anything intensive on this besides web browsing
<closure> it's all chat really
<closure> well
<closure> i have my news ticker/weather and shit but Opera is definitely the heftiest
<rexykik> opera is a browser, no?
<closure> yeah
<closure> it doesn
<rexykik> hows it compare to firefox?
<closure> 't like multimedia so far as i can get it to work
<closure> but i don't really mind that much
<rexykik> ahh
<closure> and
<gdh> Opera is at least Qt based :)
<closure> it has trouble with some shock stuff
<rexykik> heh heh
<gdh> even if it is commercial shite-from-hell :))
<closure> i'm sure someone smarter than i could configure the damn thing to work
<closure> but i can't seem to make it work right
<gdh> konqueror and firefox with flashplayer-nonfree seem to work fine... 
<gdh> is shockwave still a seperate thing? does anyone use the full shockwave thesedays?
<closure> what's flashplayer-nonfree?
<gdh> I mean, aside from on CD-ROM demos and presentations...
<closure> *shrugs*
<gdh> closure: the macromedia flash player...
<closure> i've always just used it
<gdh> pre-packaged for kubuntu
<closure> hrm
<closure> i wonder if i have that
<rexykik> look in kynaptic
<gdh> it'll be in multiverse 
<gdh> which is neither enabled by default nor commented out in the apt sources.list
<gdh> duplicate the 'universe' line and replace universe with multiverse
<gdh> it's the equivalent of debian's 'non-free' repository
<closure> what's non-free?
<closure> just what it says?
<gdh> Non-Free Software as per http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<gdh> free to use, but that's often about the biggest freedom it provides
<closure> so should i enable those repos?
<closure> the nonfree?
<gdh> universe is a good one to have.. 
<closure> ok
<gdh> there is very little in multiverse (fortunately :)
<gdh> the flashplayer-nonfree is about the most useful thing there.
<gdh> and hopefully when Konq supports this AJAX stuff properly (think maps.google.com .... ) Flash will become less important for websites
<gdh> as developers finally start to get a clue about cross-platform support
<gdh> Yes, I live in a utopian world :)
* rexykik gives gdh a pat on the back
<gdh> one day... one day.... ;)
<closure> hrm
<closure> i hope to god cause i hate flash
<closure> it's trash
<gdh> Flash is a horrible thing whose only justifiable purpose is to 'make funny movies'
<rexykik> was about to say that gdh
<closure> it reminds me of this program we had on macs way way back
<rexykik> but the funny movie is rather good
<closure> the apple II and first iMacs
<gdh> any company proudly having a flash-only website deserves a huge fine for breaking the disability access regs.
<closure> gdh damn right
<sproingie> foo
<sproingie> i have spent all damn day trying to find a distro that will install in qemu
<sproingie> kubuntu gives me mysterious errors.  ubuntu livecd gets crashy.  fedora configures itself fubared.  
* sproingie is starting to think qemu isn't entirely stable itself
<rich52> I need some help, anyone know how to get kynaptic to work again? It's disappeared. Apt-get in the Konsole works but I like the graphic interface of Kynaptic. . . 
<jkeel> does anyone know what package Qt assistant and designer are in?
<jkeel> I can't find them..
<nate__> how do you reload x, not restart it?  someone said something about it the other day and i forgot
<transgress> anyone installed ubuntu-desktop after installing kubuntu?
<ChinaCatJones> transgress, i have
<transgress> ChinaCatJones: have any problems with it?
<transgress> i had all kinds or problems when i tried installing kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu
<ChinaCatJones> transgress:  I don't recall having any problems going from k to u, but I had some really oddball one's going from u to k
<transgress> ChinaCatJones: cool thanks
<transgress> yeah gdm and kdm stopped working when i tried going from u to k
<ChinaCatJones> the only thing I can think of is that kubuntu seems to install with a lot of gnome underpinnings
<ChinaCatJones> and those underpinnings are what cause the problem going the other way
<transgress> k
<transgress> well i guess i might as well give it a shot
<transgress> i decided i wanted gnome back
<closure> lol
<transgress> brb
<weedar> ChinaCatJones: deadhead?
<ChinaCatJones> weedar- aiko aiko!
<weedar> ChinaCatJones: I've been thinking for two minutes now, trying to find a comeback or hip reply but no can do so; Hi, I like the Dead too
<ChinaCatJones> weedar: no problem
<weedar> although I could say your nick is composed partially of my two favorite songs :)
<ChinaCatJones> weedar: mine too, right now I am fighting with my router's firewall and furthur
<ChinaCatJones> i am thinking about awarding Verizon a badge for the fun police
<weedar> I still haven't used furthurnet, but I assume the problem is solved by port-forwarding the relevant port to your IP?
<ChinaCatJones> weedar:  for the most part yes, but it appears Verizon is blocking well known ports for p2p apps
<weedar> Verizon is an ISP then I assume?
<ChinaCatJones> yes, they are one of the larger telco's in the US
<weedar> it's funny how all the large telco's in the world have the worst policies
<ChinaCatJones> i am cringing about what happens when I need port 110 and 25
<weedar> Well of course they have to block the ports for email, that's the main source of viruses, they're actually doing you a favor
<ChinaCatJones> weedar: or as M$ would say, it's a feature
<weedar> :D
<weedar> There is no way you can make furthur use a different port?
<weedar> ChinaCatJones: It seems to be suggested that you try using port 80, for example, and I assume that one isn't blocked :)
<ChinaCatJones> weedar: I moved the port, I just wanted to make sure I wans't going to be stepping on something else
<ubuntu> I'm using the live cd, can someone tell me how to mount my harddrive please?
<weedar> ChinaCatJones: I downloaded everything from gdlive.com ages ago, what will furthur give me that  I don't already have? (I want a sales-pitch here)
<ChinaCatJones> weedar:  Further has a lot more than just the Dead and the dead offshoots, in addition they do video etc, and most of the stuff is lossless
<weedar> lossless you say, that sounds interesting. I've also been dying to get hold of some videos, all I have are most of their DVDs  (commercial ones)
<espiem> hello
<espiem> i need to know how to refresh panel in kde.
<weedar> when my gf gave me anthem to beauty and downhill from here as a christmas gift I considered marrying her, but I'm holding out until she gets me view from the vault I-IV ;)
<espiem> :-)
<ChinaCatJones> ha ha ha
<weedar> which repository do you use to get furthur, or did you dl the tarballl ChinaCatJones?
<espiem> gnome use killall gnome-panel. kde?
<ChinaCatJones> weedar I got the tarball, setup was cake
<weedar> I'll try that then :)
* duende is away: Away at the moment
<_Church_of_Foamy> anyone know how to set permissions on your hard drive?
<bruno> my hard disk doesn't keep spinning (for ten minutes) when I do hdparm -S 120 /dev/hda. I remember this working on suse so I don't think it's the hardware ... Any clues?
<bruno> I mean I kept spinning on suse, but I didn't have to use hdparm ... Yast offered an option to keep the disk spinning
<weedar> _Church_of_Foamy: chmod changes permissions for folders, chown  changes owner, but remember that a mount-point will get it's owner changed to whoever mounts i
<weedar> s/i/it
<_Church_of_Foamy> kk
<de`angelo> !neep help on setting up network
<de`angelo> anybody please
<de`angelo> hello
<osh_> de`angelo: what's the problem?
<SquishyWaffle> Guess it's active here this early in the morning :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hi there guys
<Alex[RM-UK] > I have a file on my pc with the extension of '.deb' how do I install this with apt-get? It's a debian package so it will work
<opi> dpkg -i package.deb
<Alex[RM-UK] > Thanks :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > _Church_of_Foamy, I just installed Cedega on my Kubuntu box, and I cant find that Point to Play thing you were on about?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Where about's is it?
<Alex[RM-UK] > I download the ATI check.sh to see what version of X I have, and it wont run it says:
<Alex[RM-UK] > You are either not running this script from the console
<Alex[RM-UK] > or simply do not have console ownership.  Requirement failed.
<Alex[RM-UK] > Unable to determine XFree86 Version. Stopping now.
<Alex[RM-UK] > Im root, running it from console
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> [amsg]  go a la plage (sea sex and sun)
<spiral> does anyone here know if & when koffice 1.4rc1 will be packaged for hoary as beta1 was ?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hi,
<Alex[RM-UK] > I need some help setting up my ATI drivers. I have got them installed by going sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglr
<Alex[RM-UK] > I then installed the control panel by doing sudo apt-get install fglrx-control
<Alex[RM-UK] > I restarted the computer, and saw the new icon in the Kmenu. I clicked on it and there is only 2 tabs. One Information and 1 TV out.
<Alex[RM-UK] > How do I set up AA, OpenGL settings etc?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Also an error comes up with I load the control panel. Saying:
<nxv_> what exactly is in the  initrd files? i build kernels from kernel.org before, but didn't need those initrd
<Alex[RM-UK] > Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 Extensions! Panel componetns will opertate only partily
<markc> I've just been thru kynaptic and I didn;t find anything to do with nvidia drivers for amd64, is there some info about how to doeal with nvidia drivers under amd64 somewhere ?
<Alex[RM-UK] > try the wiki
<Alex[RM-UK] > http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Alex[RM-UK] > not sure if that has amd64 in it
<markc> thanks, a search on the wiki led to a fairly specific forum posting... a bit old but enough to the idea
<markc> bah, kynaptic crashed
<dreumah> hello can someone help me with my repos, kynaptics keeps giving me this error but for every site, i cant update or nothing "Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)"
<Alex[RM-UK] > markc, no problem. Kynaptic usualy crahses on me too, sometimes it doesnt even load
<uniq> dreumah: try 'sudo apt-get update' from konsole
<dreumah> doesnt work
<dreumah> tried that
<uniq> what does the error say? 
<dreumah> tons of errors, but the last one says
<dreumah> Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<uniq> ah.
<wizzard> hi, pls how can I get KDE 3.4.1 using apt-get in Kubuntu?
<dreumah> that is the relevant one i think
<uniq> yes. you've been using a proxy. which doesn't run anylonger.
<dreumah> ok how do i get rid of it
<dreumah> i uninstall anon-proxy, as that is what i tried to use
<dreumah> but still no luck
<Alex[RM-UK] > wizzard, sudo apt-get install kde
<_henning> kde3.4.1, use "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop -by"
<markc> wizzard: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main
<uniq> dreumah: 'sudo grep -i proxy /etc/environment' - what does this say? 
<dreumah> nothing, skips line and then waits for another command
<uniq> ok, good.
<wizzard> thank you very much, I needed that source
<_henning> hmm, anyone who can give a little help for ftp? vsFTPD ?
<uniq> dreumah: 'sudo grep -i proxy /etc/apt/apt.conf'
<Goshawk> why kde3.4.1 is not on the main apt source?
<markc> _henning> client or server ?
<dreumah> grep: /etc/apt/apt.conf: No such file or directory
<_henning> server
<_henning> markc: server
<markc> _henning> you want help with a specific one or any suggestions ?
<uniq> dreumah: ok good, 'grep -iR /etc/apt/'
<_henning> markc: I've just runned "apt-get remove vsftpd" now im gonna do "apt-get install vsftpd -by"
<dreumah> it doesnt do anything
<markc> _henning> ie; I use pure-ftpd-mysql so I can help you with that one, otherwise I can't really help
<uniq> dreumah: ok. what does 'env|grep -i proxy' say then? 
<_henning> markc: ok, what is should i type in apt-get?
<dreumah> http_proxy=http://localhost:4001
<dreumah> HTTP_PROXY=http://localhost:4001
<uniq> there we go.
<markc> _henning> apt-get install pure-ftpd-mysql
<uniq> just need to find out where you have set those.
<_henning> markc: ok
<markc> _henning> which will also install mysql if you do not already have it onboard
<dreumah> well would i have set that manually?
<uniq> dreumah: did you set them manually when you installed the proxy? 
<_henning> markc: Couldn't find package pure-ftpd-mysql
<dreumah> no i dont think so
<markc> _henning> the good thing about it is that you can have users and homedirs totally in mysql and nothing to do with users in /etc/passwd
<dreumah> nah, i didnt the program did it for me
<uniq> markc: the bad thing is that you need mysql :)
<uniq> dreumah: ok.. give me a minute.. i'll check.
<markc> _henning> you might have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add "universe" to the right deb line
<dreumah> thanks
<uniq> markc: do you remember the package name? 
<_henning> markc: ok, but then i need the MySQL server, and if it should by remote, apache2, php4, and phpMyAdmin :P
<markc> uniq> for what ? mysql ? = mysql-server
<uniq> gah.. wrong nick.
<uniq> dreumah: do you remember the package name? anon-proxy? 
<dreumah> yeah
<_henning> markc: im in the file, what now?
<markc> _henning> true, but those progs are handy anyway, if you can use them for other things... phpmyadmin would be handy... pure-ftpd also comes in a version without needing mysql, but I've never used it
<_henning> markc: ok, wanna try out with the MySQL, but what now with the list?
<markc> _henning> uncomment the line half way down that includes universe, and apt-get update again
<markc> _henning> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main universe <- something like this (I added main, but that's already another line)
<_henning> markc: arh, ok, that will work with Kubuntu?
<markc> _henning> I just installed it... about to set it up myself
<uniq> dreumah: try to do this: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove libxerces25'
<_henning> markc: ok ;9
<_henning> ;)
<markc> _henning> if you check out kynaptic you'll notice all the extra packages not in base, they're from "universe"... so it's handy to have them available
<markc> not in "main" I think Ishould have said
<uniq> dreumah: and after that, test with 'sudo source /etc/environment' and 'sudo apt-get update' - everything will work cleanly after a re-login.
<_henning> markc: yeah, it did look like something were missing...
<_henning> markc: running "apt-get update" now
<_henning> markc: Just installed pure now,
<dreumah> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dreumah> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dreumah> that is the error i got
<dreumah> try the purge
<dreumah> trying*
<uniq> dreumah: with sudo? 
<markc> _henning> I set up isp systems and I use apache2 etc, courier for mail, pure-ftpd, and they all work out of mysql so users do not have shell accounts on the server
<dreumah> yeah
<_henning> markc: that sounds just what i want, trying to do that :D
<markc> _henning> a full LAMP(HP) server with virtual user account ?
<dreumah> ok one second its doing something now
<markc> accounts
<uniq> dreumah: 'sudo fuser -vk /var/lib/dpkg/lock' if you get that error again.
<dreumah> its being removed
<_henning> markc: I've read about LAMP, how do i remove my current apache2 and php? maybe MySQL to? Kinda of a newbie at linux :(
<markc> _henning> remove them ? why... that is half a LAMP server :)
<dreumah> it didnt purge 
<_henning> markc: oh ok, can LAMP be D/L by apt-get?
<dreumah> no it did
<dreumah> but the cvs wouldnt update
<dreumah> the source commman just gows to a next line
<markc> _henning> LAMP = apache + mysql + php (and/or perl python)
<dreumah> and the update error is still the same
<uniq> dreumah: try to logout and login again.
<markc> _henning> damn good point though, there should be a lamp-1.0.0.deb :-)
<uniq> dreumah: wait, you said it didn't purge? 
<_henning> markc: im okay, with FTP, apache2, php4 and MySQL
<dreumah> no it did
<uniq> dreumah: 'sudo dpkg -P anon-proxy'
<dreumah> but the env|grep -i proxy still gives the same info as it did earlier
<markc> _henning> cool, apt-get install phpmyadmin then
<_henning> markc: how do i use and config pure-ftpd-mysql?, gonna D/L phpMyAdmin now ;)
<hussam> Hi, I have Kubuntu installed on a 32GB hard disk. I still have 25GB empty space left. Is there anyway to move the installation + boot record to another bigger hard disk?
<uniq> dreumah: yes, that's because you haven't relogged in. but now it's purged right? 
<dreumah> yes
<uniq> dreumah: when it's purged, just re-login.
<dreumah> ok in a bit then
<uniq> sure.
<Alex[RM-UK] > damm ATI drivers, bliiming bitch to install
<Alex[RM-UK] > anyone know how to set them up and get the ATI control working? Mine only shows Information and TV out tabs
<dreumah> hey hey
<dreumah> so the update worked
<dreumah> thank you so much
<dreumah> uniq
<Alex[RM-UK] > Anyone know how to Setup ATI drivers?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Everyone gone to the toilet at same time or something?
<pointwood> we're not all females, so no ;)
<Alex[RM-UK] > lol
<Alex[RM-UK] > how do I setup ATI drivers?
<\sh> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<\sh> this is how :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > Aye I tried that, but when I open ATI control, it says Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 Extensions! Panel componetns will opertate only partily
<nxv_> how do i get my self compiled kernel running
<Alex[RM-UK] > and so I cant set up OpenGL or DirectX and there is no tab for it
<pointwood> DirectX?
<nxv_> i included the fs i use, ext2 and ext3, devfs and the ide driver i belive my centrino notebooks uses, but i am not shure if it is the right one
* pointwood forwards Alex[RM-UK]  to Microsoft.com :p
<Alex[RM-UK] > :(
<nxv_> the kernel complains: cannot open root devie at boot
<Alex[RM-UK] > cant set up DirectX I take it in linux ? lol
<pointwood> directx is windows tech
<Alex[RM-UK] > aye suppose so
<pointwood> I would like to hear if you can get that to work in linux though ;)
<Alex[RM-UK] > I need the XORG package, not the Xfree for ATI yes, no?
<pointwood> I'm not familiar with the ati drivers
<Alex[RM-UK] > :(
<Alex[RM-UK] > oh well, lets try again
<Alex[RM-UK] > lol
<pointwood> just heard that they can be a PITA
<pointwood> Nvidia is doing better in the linux drivers dept. AFAIK
<\sh> Alex[RM-UK] : if u r using xorg, u need the xorg-driver-fglrx package.
<Alex[RM-UK] > I dont know if I am or not
<\sh> Alex[RM-UK] : and uhave to adjust the xorg.conf like on the wiki page described. if there is a tab in the ati management console, i don't know...i don't use this crap
<Alex[RM-UK] > ok
<\sh> Alex[RM-UK] : what distri? ubuntu/kubuntu hoary? then xorg
<Alex[RM-UK] > well gotta restart,.
<Alex[RM-UK] > Kubuntu 5.04
<\sh> xorg-driver-fglrx
<Alex[RM-UK] > ok
<Alex[RM-UK] > gotta restart cya
<Tm_T> \sh: hmm, did you uploaded newer pykde?
<\sh> Tm_T: for breezy this morning
<\sh> for hoary i have to recompile just now
<Tm_T> great
<Tm_T> thank you :)
<\sh> Tm_T: building right now
<Tm_T> \sh: ok, just hilight me when I should try to apt-get it ;)
<\sh> Tm_T: ping
<Tm_T> pong
<\sh> http://archive.linux-server.org/hoary.php
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> python2.4-kde3: Depends: python2.4-qt3 (>= 3.14) but 3.13-4ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Tm_T> =)
<\sh> doesn't matter i think :)
<Tm_T> well, should I force it then?
<_henning> .
<\sh> upp
<\sh> yes i mean ;)
<\sh> all this english german stuff
<Tm_T> ok
<willie-Turk> hi noob-kwestion-- what should I apt-get install to get Turkish language support?
<Tm_T> hmm
<willie-Turk> A mate set up kubuntu on my new laptop for me before I moved to Turkey and now I need the local chars
<Tm_T> "apt-cache search turk"
<willie-Turk> Id have done it myself but just didnt have the time
<willie-Turk> thank you 
<willie-Turk> apt-cache search sounds like a really useful tool
<Tm_T> yes it is :)
<Tm_T> \sh: ok, force-all helped, let's see if it works...
<Tm_T> \sh: hmm, works
<willie-Turk> thank you - truly excellent support -- its downloading now :-)
<Tm_T> \sh: thank you :)
<\sh> Tm_T: u r welcome :)
<Tm_T> \sh: wanna see a screenshot?
<\sh> Tm_T: sure :)
<\sh> Tm_T: wasn't it working with the old package of python-kde3?
<Tm_T> nope
<\sh> uhh.
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/amarok_005.png
<Tm_T> so that album cover thingie now works
<\sh> ah :)
<\sh> Tm_T: nice :) it helped :)
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> hmm, looksa like other stuff works too
<Tm_T> -a
<candyban> What is wrong with the kdelibs-data package?
<KaiL_> nothing any more, but there was something ages ago
<KaiL_> "apt-get -f install" should fix
<uniq> make sure you've enable hoary-upadtes
<candyban> I just installed and upgraded
<uniq> bah.. hoary-updates
<candyban> How do I "enable" hoary-updates?
<candyban> I just did apt-get upgrade ...
<candyban> I had to kill off my previous kubuntu box because my root filesystem (JFS) was getting currupted every 3-4 minutes and loosing data
<uniq> try 'grep hoary-updates /etc/apt/sources.list' from konsole
<candyban> When I installed kubuntu for the first time, I had a similar problem (kdelib-data) ... and it broke quite  a lot at that time
<uniq> if the lines returned have a # infront of them hoary-updates is disabled.
<uniq> if it doesn't return anything it's diabled too.
<candyban> uniq: it's enabled
<mr_roboto> cd /etc
<uniq> ok then. 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade'
<mr_roboto> ls
<mr_roboto> oops! wrong window
<uniq> :)
<candyban> uniq: that's exactly what I did
<uniq> and the problem is? kdelibs-data and knetworkconf ? 
<candyban> kdelibs-data ... hmmz ... when I did it a second time it didn't complain anymore ...
<uniq> then it's not a problem.
<uniq> bbl. movie.
<_henning> .
<_henning> ../
<Tm_T> \sh: hehe, now if I "apt-get upgrade" it tries to remove pykde because of dependencies :p
<Tm_T> ok, hold on it
<\sh> w8
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> no, why if I set them to hold, it still try to remove them
<\sh> recompile
<\sh> Tm_T: i fixed the deps
<\sh> and recompile
<Tm_T> ok
<_henning> 
<jkeel> does anybody know how to obtain qt designer for Kubuntu?
<\sh> sudo apt-get install qt3-apps-dev
<jkeel> \sh: I think I've already done that...lemme try again
<jkeel> \sh: ahh...I see my problem. I removed some repos from my sources.list because the US server was down. I forgot to re-add them, so the packages don't show up ;)
<Tm_T> \sh: hmm, so there's another fixed version of debs now?
<\sh> Tm_T: just now uploading
<Tm_T> ok
<dreumah> hi i want to use amarok but it doesnt have a sound engine
<Tm_T> dreumah: install gstreamer ;)
<Tm_T> or xine
<dreumah> amarok-gstreamer?
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> and gstreamer plugins
<dreumah> all of them?
<Tm_T> the ones you need
<jkeel> Tm_T: do you know what amaroK uses by default on Kubuntu?
<jkeel> Tm_T: playback works just fine for me...without an engine that I know of
<Tm_T> jkeel: gstreamer or arts
<Tm_T> propably gst
<Tm_T> jkeel: check from settings ;)
<\sh> Tm_T: update 
<_henning> anyone know how to setup pure-ftpd?
<dreumah> my playback doesnt work at all
<jkeel> Tm_T: I did. that's what's funny. The Engine tab doesn't show that I'm using an engine
<anemiat1> If I install Kubuntu will I be able to use the 855 resolution deb package as in ubuntu?
<Tm_T> \sh: ok
<jkeel> dreumah: that's weird. I'm on a default Kubuntu install..and it works just fine
<Tm_T> \sh: python2.4-kde3: Depends: python2.4-qt3 (>= 3.14) but 3.13-4ubuntu2 is installed
<\sh> i changed it
<Tm_T> I'll force it
<dreumah> hmm
<\sh> what version?
<Tm_T> well, I think the newest =)
<\sh> ubuntu4?
<\sh> u did apt-get update?
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> \sh: well, I used dpkg -i package.deb and it worked
<dreumah> jkeel: i don know why it is not working now i have two engines and both are silent when i tey to play
<Tm_T> \sh: so no conflicts anymore
<\sh> python2.4-qt3 (>=3.13)
<\sh> try to do this
<\sh> apt-get remove python2.4-kde3
<\sh> first and then update and reinstall
<Tm_T> ok
<anemiat1> If I install Kubuntu will I be able to use the 855 resolution deb package as in ubuntu???
<Tm_T> \sh: now it worked
<Tm_T> \sh: that python-kde3 package have one issue too
<dreumah> ok i selected the gstreamer engine and used the alsasink and now its working
<jkeel> dreumah: are you sure your audio setup works otherwise?
<jkeel> dreumah: sweet
<dreumah> i still wonder why it didnt work with oss 
<\sh> Tm_T: which one?
<jkeel> dreumah: does Kubuntu even use OSS..?
<jkeel> I don't know
<Tm_T> \sh: python-kde3: Depends: python (< 2.4) but 2.4.1-0ubuntu2 is installed
<dreumah> dunno, but gstreamer had the osssink selected
<dreumah> and it didnt work
<jkeel> hmm
<Tm_T> I use gst w/ osssink
<dreumah> thats odd
<\sh> Tm_T: oh sh*t yes..this is also wrong for breezy :(
<\sh> Tm_T: thx
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> I'm glad if I can help
<_henning> how can i get me desktop to look like MAC, or some other fancy looks?
<DaBlade> Hello. 
<dreumah> kde-look.org
<ralf> hi
<dreumah> henning
<dreumah> you can download themes from there
<_henning> where?
<DaBlade> How do I mount my MP3 player? sudo mount /dev/sda1  (or sda, sda2, sdb, sdb1 etc...)
<DaBlade> those don't work
<dreumah> thats external harddisk i though
<dreumah> t
<dreumah> sda
<jkeel> _henning: kde-look.org
<_henning> dreamah: then 3.2 + ?
<DaBlade> they used to work
<snowseal> lo
<dreumah> yeah
<snowseal> how would i log a users shell commands ?
<dreumah> there are some mac like themes
<\sh> Tm_T: i won't fix it for hoary directly, first let me check breezy
<jkeel> snowseal: they're generally already logged in the .bash_history
<dreumah> henning: or go straight to the theme manager thing
<DaBlade> hello? anyone?
<Tm_T> \sh: ok, it's just metapackage afaik
<dreumah> i think you can use juk to mount mp3 players
<dreumah> but i ham not sure
<snowseal> jkeel,  can i protect that file from deleting or tampering>
<DaBlade> I don't have JuK. (I prefer amaroK and Xine)
<dreumah> i think amarok can do it too
<DaBlade> only for ipods I think
<dreumah> try the media device
<DaBlade> ?
<dreumah> in the amarok side menu
<_henning> ok, i wanna try this: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=1499
<candyban> Hi guys
<DaBlade> hi candyban
<Tm_T> DaBlade: install amaroK from svn ;)
<_henning> then i get to download something like *.rpm
<candyban> Anyone familiar with setting up LDAP authentication in kubuntu? ... I managed to set it up yesteday, but my root partition (JFS) kind of crashed ...
<F_for_Fragging> _henning: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/
<candyban> so I reinstalled, but now I can't get it working anymore ...
<Tm_T> yuuuk baghira
<candyban> Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.
<jkeel> snowseal: I'm not sure...it's by default owned by the user in whose home folder it resides
<DaBlade> Tm_T: It won't even build the stable version. There's something about the new version that makes it un-compilable for me
<DaBlade> the previous version works fine
<F_for_Fragging> _henning: that's a mac look, just do apt-get install kwin-baghira
<Tm_T> strange
<snowseal> jkeel,  and the home dir itself is owned by the user, so he can delete files in it.
<_henning> fraggin: ok!
<jkeel> snowseal: it looks like you could just 'sudo chmod root .bash_history' to keep the user from deleting it
<DaBlade> anyway, any other ways of mounting it?
<_henning> fraggin: I've done that, what now?
<candyban> ok ... nevermind ... it works now
<DaBlade> http://supermount-ng.sourceforge.net/ <--that doesn't look like a good idea, because the kernel I use doesn't seem to support it.
<F_for_Fragging> _henning: go to the KDE Control Center, Appearence -> Window Decoration
<_henning> ok
<candyban> I had use_firstpass or something in common-auth
<F_for_Fragging> _henning: this is my desktop with baghira - http://www.xs4all.nl/~vanlonen/kbdesktop.jpg - note that I also use some superkaramba thmes and that I changed KDE's colors :)
<DaBlade> <showoffmode> here's my desktop. not baghira, but I hope you guys like it. opinions? www.freewebtown.com/dablade/snapshot19.png </showoffmode>
<_henning> fragging: that awesome :D Just that, i a beginner at linux... But that what i've got in mind :D
<_henning>  fragging: that awesome :D Just that, i a beginner at linux... But that what i've got in mind :D
<_henning> fragging: that awesome :D Just that, i a beginner at linux... But that what i've got in mind :D
<DaBlade> henning, are you norwegian? (henning is a norwegian name)
<F_for_Fragging> nothing is wrong with my short term memory, if you say things only once it will be enough ;)
<_henning> DaBlade: How do you make the "bar" in the left?
<DaBlade> bar?
<neko> I'm guessing he means the sttatistics monitor type thing
<DaBlade> oh
<F_for_Fragging> I just installed baghia, messed with baghira's settings and changed the colors, installed the Liquid Weather Plus and Aero AOI superkaramba themes
<DaBlade> It's a superkaramba theme
<_henning> apt-get install superkaramba ?
<DaBlade> On KDE-Look, search for XtremeKstatus
<DaBlade> It was originally written by karraskal, but I modified the theme pretty heavily
<DaBlade> yeah you need superkaramba to run the theme
<F_for_Fragging> _henning: if you install superkaramba with APT you'll install version 0.35
<_henning> okay?
<DaBlade> better compile it then
<F_for_Fragging> _henning: and 0.35 will not work very well with certain themes
<neko> how about the satalite image?
<F_for_Fragging> _henning: so I compiled the source of 0.36 myself
<DaBlade> neko: meteosat. someone posted it on kde-look two days ago or so
<_henning> is there a BIG difference?
<jkeel> does anyone know why amaroK's built-in streaming radio stations never work 
<DaBlade> they work for me
<jkeel> ?
<DaBlade> I often listen to Hardcore Regime Radio
<DaBlade> And Digitally Imported's Progressive Techno stream
* neko needs to update his main computer at some point
<F_for_Fragging> with superkaramba 0.35 liquid weather ++ theme I use didn't work, so I was forced to compile 0.36
<neko> MDK is starting to annoy me
<neko> <.<;;
<_henning> okay
<F_for_Fragging> I also like to listen to digitally imported's streams, I like techno
<jkeel> DaBlade: they never seem to work for me
<DaBlade> me too, but I prefer Hardcore REgime
<DaBlade> jkeel: Get a new DNS server or better ISP ;)
<jkeel> DaBlade: they never worked on my Gentoo install, and they still don't work on my Kubuntu install..it says the host cannot be found
<_henning> fragging: How can i get this to work; http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=1499
<DaBlade> then get a new DNS server
<DaBlade> that sounds like a DNS error
<jkeel> heh. amaroK just locked up trying to play teh Bluemars stream
<jkeel> DaBlade: I am on dial-up, so that could possibly be it
<DaBlade> _henning: www.xpde.org
<jkeel> but other streaming stations work fine
<DaBlade> possibly
<jkeel> even on dial-up
<F_for_Fragging> _henning:  I thought you wanted a Mac look? anyway, I'm not sure, but if you downloaded that theme as a tar.gz file maybe you'll have to compile it yourself
<DaBlade> get a new DNS then, and see if it works. 
<_henning> fraggind: Mac or fancy :P, but the site you gave says "Hier entsteht die Domain xpde.org "
<DaBlade> oh..hold
<DaBlade> my mistake
<DaBlade> it was xpde.com
<_henning> ;)
<_henning> fragging: then i get this link: http://www.xpde.com/releases/xpde-0.5.0.tar.gz
<dreumah> any one have the chess game kknights working?
<dreumah> if so how?
<jkeel> dreumah: I know you have to install an engine like crafty
<dreumah> from where?
<dreumah> isnt there a package out there, i know there is for knoppic
<dreumah> knoppix
<F_for_Fragging> _henning: sorry but i can't help you because i don't use that theme, I don't know how to install it
<jkeel> dreumah: hmm...not sure
<_henning> okay
<jkeel> dreumah: gnuchess is available as a package. I'm not sure if that engine works with knights or not
<dreumah> it does
<candyban> NOOOOOOOOO .... I lost 50 GB of pr0n ... CRAPPY JFS ... never will I use JFS again
<candyban> Anyone know who ported/invented JFS? I would really love to punch him in the nose
<buz> dude, jfs generally doesnt lose data
<buz> it's used on some of the most badass servers out there
<buz> tho personally i use xfs as it's better balanced for speed
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hi,
<dreumah> jkeel: should i try installing gnuchess and then compiling the game from the site?
<Alex[RM-UK] > How do I check what version Kernel I have, I think it's 2.6 but not sure
<jkeel> dreumah: I suppose so, since knights isn't available as a package
<candyban> buz: my ROOT partition was corrupted every 3-4 minutes ... I had to fsck it cos it would go into read-only mode every time ... when reinstalling kubuntu there was the JFS root partition and 56 GB "unpartitioned space" ... 
<buz> are you sure it's not the drive that's slowly dying
<buz> sure sounds like it
<dreumah> jkeel: i shall do that then
<candyban> buz: smartmontools say everything is A-OK
<Alex[RM-UK] > How to I check my Kernel version?
<candyban> Alex[RM-UK] : uname -r
<buz> smart doesn't know shit if you ask me
<buz> of course, it could be jfs but i don't think it's bloody likely
<Alex[RM-UK] > candyban,  Thanks
<dreumah> jkeel: i ll tell you the results
<buz> my primary use for smart is figuring out hd temps
<buz> and that doesnt work behind raid controllers, either :(
<candyban> buz: it's the first time I use JFS ... and the third time I ever lost a partition ... other times were on other machines (both using ext3)
<jkeel> dreumah: thanks. I might want to install knights
<buz> wtf
<buz> i never ever lost a partition
<buz> not without failing hardware, anyway
<buz> i'd use xfs
* osh_ also likes XFS. 
<candyban> buz: I have a mixture of xfs, reiserfs and ext3 at the moment
<candyban> buz: and I honestly think I don't have failing hardware
<buz> reiser is the devil
<buz> THAT beast would corrupt my files left and right
<buz> mhh pdfs look fucked up lately but print properly
<buz> WTF
<buz> seems to happen since the kde 3.4.1 update
<candyban> Is kde using gcc 4 already?
<\sh> candyban: in breezy yes
<candyban> Oh ... also an LVM2 (striping 2 disks) disappeared once (lost 320 GB that day)
<candyban> With that track record one would think one has good backup ... but guess again :(
<buz> striping is about the most stupid thing to do
<candyban> buz: Not when you don't want to loose too much diskspace and gain some performance increase
<buz> pff
<buz> rather have two drives then
<candyban> buz: I have 7
<buz> separate instead of striped i mean
<buz> i got like 8 drives or so here
<gdh> I have over a dozen, but they're mostly 1GB in a box in the attic :)
<gdh> that's a sealed cardboard box, kids.,, not some insane RAID-in-the-roof-router event :)
<candyban> /dev/md0: Timing buffered disk reads:  200 MB in  3.01 seconds =  66.46 MB/sec
<candyban> /dev/hda: Timing buffered disk reads:  136 MB in  3.03 seconds =  44.88 MB/sec
<buz> i mean halfway current drives
<dreumah> hey i tried to install knights and i got so far as it needing x, and i got this error any help? checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your ins                 tallation and add the correct paths!
<buz> i must have as many failed deathstars in a package somewhere
<gdh> hehe :)) The IBM 'nine to five drive' :)
<candyban> buz: ah ... now I understand the deathstar ;) ...
* candyban was thinking round star-wars related things
<buz> nine to five? more like "your data's gravedigger"
<gdh> yeh I know - but didn't IBM officially say at one point that they only guaranteed the drive to run for approx 8 hours a day and that it wasn't suitable for 24 hr ?
<candyban> gdh: yeah ... it's in the warranty
<gdh> insanity....
<buz> i thought they even got a classaction suit for those crap drives
<buz> apropos, does anybody know if the ipod classaction applies to europe, too?
<buz> probably not
<Tm_T> dreumah: hmm, you must install X devs?
<candyban> buz: isn't that because they admitted they couldn't cope with demand so they shipped rejected drives (the ones which didn't pass their tests)
<buz> dunno
<buz> i generally dont bother with rma
<buz> much time, little gain
<buz> i just make mental notes not to buy from some company again
<dreumah> thanks i am doing so at the moment
<dreumah> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<dreumah> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<dreumah> this is what is give me after i install x devs
<uniq> dreumah: install kdelibs4-dev
<dreumah> and then it should work
<dreumah> has nobody tried this before? knights is a great chess app
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hi
<Alex[RM-UK] > I managed to install my ATI drivers :>
<Alex[RM-UK] > But does anyone know how to edit my Open GL settings?
<uniq> dreumah: make clean; ./configure --prefix=/usr
<uniq> dreumah: make clean in the source directory.
<segfault2k> wazap
<gdh> NULL
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hi
<Alex[RM-UK] > Does anyone know of a good windows emulator that will let me run Photoshop and GTA Vice city
<Alex[RM-UK] > cedega I tried but it doesn't seem to run photoshop :(
<segfault2k> use cedega for games
<segfault2k> and cxoffice for apps
<segfault2k> cxoffice runs photoshop 7
<segfault2k> perfectly
<segfault2k> cs and cs2 not yet afaik
<Alex[RM-UK] > is cxoffice Cross Over Office ?
<segfault2k> yup
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ok, I shall try that now
<Alex[RM-UK] > and is Cross Over Code Weaver? or something of the sort
<Firetech> it's CodeWeavers CrossOver Office, so yes.
<segfault2k> search in a torrent tracker :P
<Firetech> www.codeweavers.com
<Alex[RM-UK] > I tried isohunt, but my new ATI drivers don't seem to like Firefox, everytime I scroll down on there site, the whole torrent section moves down with me....so I cant catch it :P
<Firetech> Alex[RM-UK] : Heard of tuxwarez?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Nope,
<Alex[RM-UK] > googling now
<segfault2k> tuxwarez?
<segfault2k> wtfit?
<Firetech> yup
<Firetech> torrent tracker with only (or most) linux stuff
<Alex[RM-UK] > I take it ... torrents but in Linux format, no exe
<Alex[RM-UK] > :)
<Firetech> more like torrents which are interresting for linux users, I think they have some linux->windows stuff
<Firetech> e.g. vmware
<Firetech> What is freenode's warez talk policy btw?
<ilba7r> any one know how to set wirless net on ubuntu
<gdh> everything's logged, and we'll hunt you down when you're asleep =)
<Tm_T> try www.freenode.net
<Alex[RM-UK] > OH crap, installing Vice city with cedega....it asks for data3.cab ... so I couldnt eject CD so I put it in my second CD drive which HAS data3.cab on it......it then goes NONONO I dont want data3.cab....I changed my mine, I want data4.cab - Which doesnt exsit in vice city
<uniq> firetech: don't distribute warez-things in here please.
<Firetech> ok
<Firetech> I didn't know what the policy was.. Won't do it again.
<Alex[RM-UK] > why dont my Eject buttons work on my CD drive? I keep having to right click on the icon and clicking eject
<Firetech> Now I know, freenode's against it.
<gdh> Alex[RM-UK] : It's because you ain't in Redmond any more :)
<Firetech> http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#offtopic
<Alex[RM-UK] > Redmond??
<segfault2k> ahha
<segfault2k> this is not Kansas
<segfault2k> xD
<Alex[RM-UK] > Kansas?
<Alex[RM-UK] > ^^
<segfault2k> Alex[RM-UK] : you have to unmount it first
<segfault2k> :P
<Firetech> Alex[RM-UK] : Redmond is where Microsoft is (oops, bad word...)
<Alex[RM-UK] > Oh I see, 
<Firetech> everything Windows(r) related in KDE is caleld Redmond
<Firetech> *called
<Firetech> Splash screens and  styles etc.
<Alex[RM-UK] > I wondered why the XP style login screen was caleld Redmound
<Firetech> :P
<Tm_T> mound =)
<Firetech> that's why
<apollo2011> Where do I put files once I have Apache installed? I put the mediawiki files in the /srv files but it doesn't show up.
<Alex[RM-UK] > I know, felt like adding in an extra letter
<Alex[RM-UK] > ^^
<Alex[RM-UK] > lets try this Vice city install again then 
<Firetech> Alex[RM-UK] : That's forbidden.
<Alex[RM-UK] > :(
<Firetech> You will now be assimilated.
<Firetech> ;)
<Alex[RM-UK] > noooor
<Alex[RM-UK] > Me brew........get a spooooooooooooooon
<Firetech> oh, you did it again.
<Alex[RM-UK] > :(
<Alex[RM-UK] > :)
<Firetech> :P
<Tm_T> kids...
<Firetech> Wonder what freenode's policy against adding extra letters
<Firetech> I would consider that an off-topic activity.
<Alex[RM-UK] > haha, Vialation of the Anal I suspect :S
<Firetech> well well, jokes over.
<gdh> I expect John6000 will be along in a minute....
<Firetech> gdh: who is that?
<gdh> Just another 'regular' here :)
<Firetech> ok
<Firetech> I've only been here for about two weeks...
<Firetech> two weeks yesterday according to my logs.
<Alex[RM-UK] > Grr, it keeps asking for data4.cab which doesnt exsist!
<jajaj> hello?
<Firetech> hello.
<jajaj> what is this?
<Firetech> a channel for www.kubuntu.org
<jajaj> what do u do here then?
<Firetech> chat about the wonderful linux and help eachother?
<jajaj> wow
<jajaj> well i'm new to this linux stuf
<jajaj> so i guess it's ok to ask questions here then?
<Firetech> absolutely.
<jajaj> but why am i thew only one typing?
<Firetech> Because the other ones don't have the courage...
<Firetech> They are afraid of newcomers ;)
<jajaj> h
<jajaj> ok that's bad :P
<Firetech> Honestly, I don't know
<jajaj> ok
<jajaj> is there some equal to msn in kubuntu?
<Firetech> yup
<Firetech> kopete
<Firetech> K > Internet > Kopete
<Firetech> It can handle ICQ and some other protocols too.
<apollo2011> What file does Apache2 load for PHP support? I want to setup mediawiki on my pc but it require php support, and when I load the index.php, it tries to download it
<Firetech> apollo2011: have you got php installed?
<jajaj> thx for the help :D
<apollo2011> yeah
<Firetech> "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload" then
<Firetech> jajaj: np, fellow Swede ;)
<_Church_of_FoamY> does anyone know of a good weather app for kubuntu
<apollo2011> Firetech: I reloaded it should it work now when I open the php file in Firefox?
<Firetech> there is liquid weather for (super)karamba
<uniq> and there is kweather too.
<jajaj> are u from sweden? :)
<Firetech> apollo2011: you can check if it gets loaded in the config files in /etc/apache2
<Firetech> jajaj: Skne, to be exact.
<_Church_of_FoamY> how do you get kweather to work? 
<jajaj> is it ok to talk swedish? :)
<Firetech> apt-get install kweather?
<_Church_of_FoamY> i have it but can't seem to find it in my kbar
<_Church_of_FoamY> i have
<Firetech> jajaj: Why do you think I'm talking English?
<jajaj> Firetech: ok, sry :P
<uniq> _church_of_foamy: rightclick on the panel and add weather report? 
<Firetech> What uniq said...
<_Church_of_FoamY> oh ok got it lol
<apollo2011> Firetech:
<apollo2011> #AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<apollo2011> #AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<_Church_of_FoamY> whats liquid weather how to get?
<Firetech> _Church_of_FoamY: it sits on your desktop
<Firetech> available at kde-look.org
<_Church_of_FoamY> oh is it called wmweather+?
<wizzard> does anybody know, where can I get the latest packages of Krusader and Firefox?
<Firetech> apollo2011: remove those #, it's commented out...
<uniq> wizzard: universe and/or backports.
<wizzard> what do you mean?
<uniq> take a look at http://ubuntuguide.org#extrarepositories
<apollo2011> FIretech; oh lol I didn't even realize that lol
<uniq> there you have universe and backports.
<wizzard> I will try
<Firetech> apollo2011: you need to do some kind of LoadModule too
<Firetech> I'm running a custom compiled PHP 5 so I don't know the exact syntax
<apollo2011> Firetech: yeah that doesn't change it...even after reloading apache2
<apollo2011> ill try on the #php channel
<Firetech> wise idea ;)
<_Church_of_FoamY> is superkaramba free?
<uniq> sure.
<_Church_of_FoamY> ^_^
<Firetech> apollo2011:  it might be "LoadModule php4_module        /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so" in httpd.conf
<Firetech> _Church_of_FoamY: apt-get it.
<apollo2011> FIretech: ill try that...
<shiv> how do I open konsole in su mode?
<_Church_of_FoamY> how to install a .deb file?
<jajaj> why does Kopete say that my msn pass is incorrect when i'm sertain it's right?
<gdh> jajaj: Because you need to upgrade Kopete to include the latest fixes for MSN...
<jajaj> ok, thx
<gdh> jajaj: really the first question to ask yourself before reporting an issue is always 'am I using the latest release?' :)
<_Church_of_FoamY> LINUX ROCKS ^_^
<shiv> how do I open konsole in su mode?
<gdh> shiv: sudo -i
<_george> i'm trying to install new nvidia drivers and the thing says i need the kernel source tables, how do i get those, anybody know?
<Firetech> jajaj: press alt+f2 > type in "sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list" (without the ") > remove the "#" characters in front of the lines which contain "hoary-updates" and "hoary-security" then save.
<gdh> _george: You probably just need the kernel headers package.
<Firetech> I'm not sure if hoary-security is disabled, but anyway.
<gdh> _george: what kernel do you have installed? 'uname -a' will tell you
<_george> Linux kubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Fri May 20 13:52:48 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<gdh> probably 2.6.10-5-386  ?
<gdh> heh
<_george> yeah
<gdh> apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<gdh> that should be enough :)
<Firetech> jajaj: then open kynaptic in the menu and do an upgrade
<_Church_of_FoamY> weard all of my browsers say http://www.superkaramba.com/ isen't real :/
<apollo2011> Firetech: the one you gave me AND the one on the php.net site doen
<apollo2011> work
<_george> ok, i'm gonna try this stuff, thanks all
<apollo2011> don't work
<Firetech> apollo2011: do a "sudo updatedb" (wait some minutes), then a "locate php42
<Firetech> *"locate php4"
<apollo2011> ok
<wizzard> if I have uncommented all the original lines from apt-get configuration file, do I need some another sources to get KDE 3.4.1?
<Firetech> wizzard: you  SHOULD NOT uncomment the rest
<wizzard> why?
<Firetech> jus add the "deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main" line in the bottom
<wizzard> I want more soft that just original distro has
<Firetech> duh
<uniq> uncommenting is no problem.
<Firetech> *bangs his head*
<wizzard> yep, but I want also progs like mc or Krusader
<uniq> firetech just misunderstood you :)
<Firetech> thought wrong
<Firetech> I thought tou wanted to comment the out ;)
<uniq> wizzard: follow the ubuntuguide.org and add the source firetech pasted here.
<Firetech> uncomment the lines and add "deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main"
<wizzard> I uncommented all the lines and it works fine...
<uniq> then you'll get new krusader and kde 3.4.1 and all.
<wizzard> it is necessary to add also s line "deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main"?
<Firetech> wizzard: I misunderstood you/thouight completely wrong...
<Firetech> yes
<Firetech> else you won't get kde 3.4.1, just an updated 3.4.0
<wizzard> I see that they has only Krusader 1.5.1
<wizzard> the newest is 1.6.0...
<Firetech> is krusader an official KDE app?
<wizzard> nope? :) does not matter, it is a good app
<Firetech> then it isn't in the 3.4.1 repository
<Firetech> It's pretty neat, yes
<Firetech> I grew up with norton commander ;)
<wizzard> is is great, unlike that mc
<Firetech> gotta go eat.
<wizzard> see ya :p
<uniq> krusader is in universe.
<wizzard> yep
<wizzard> what does it mean when I get this message? cannot connect to X server :0.0
<wizzard> I try to run some app from Konsole
<gdh> wizzard:  means you probably wanted to run the app as root via 'sudo appname'
<wizzard> yep, that was the reason
<uniq> wizzard: run 'xhost local:' as the user running X.
<uniq> and try again.
<wizzard> its strange, it worked in Slack, when I was as a root, whatever
<wizzard> has anybody tried to get KDE and GNOME working in Kubuntu?
<uniq> wizzard: did you do as i said? and try again? 
<wizzard> I just logged out, and it worked
<uniq> wizzard: sure.. apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and you have gnome.
<wizzard> fine... and what about fonts? everything works fine?
<uniq> it should.
<wizzard> brb
<wizzard> hm, it seems that Kubuntu is not so bad
* duende is back.
<wizzard> what about xfce? is there some simple trick to get it all?
<dreumah> uniq: how do i uninstall that package
<dreumah> seeing that is doesnt work
<apollo2011> Firetech: It must be something else. I got PHP Loaded, but it still can't display the file correctly, so I put an index.html and it won't display that either.
<uniq> dreumah: apt-get --purge remove knights
<wizzard> pls, does anybody have a location to download Firefox 1.0.4 using apt-get? I did not find it
<dreumah> uniq: my windows are not working properly now
<uniq> explain what's wrong.
<dreumah> well they mimik the error of what happened when i run knights for the first time
<uniq> tried to logout and login again? 
<osh_> wizzard: apparently you should update firefox from within firefox. The little button next to the "load indicator" at the top right of the screen.
<uniq> ls
<uniq> ops.
<wizzard> it works in Windoze, but not in Linux, I should have original deb package
<dreumah> also my firefox closes when i go to flash sites
<uniq> dreumah: flash isn't well supported on amd64. you could try 'sudo apt-get install libflash-mozplugin'
<uniq> wizzard: you can get a newer firefox from the backports project. follow the guide at http://ubuntuguide.org#extrarepositories and do an upgrade.
<wizzard> I will try
<wizzard> it seems it works :p
<buz> anybody remember the command to autogenerate grub config files?
<gdh> dpkg-reconfigure grub ?
<uniq> update-grub
<uniq> i guess.
<uniq> something like that.
<buz> ah yeah that was it
<buz> thx
<buz> i hate lilo
<buz> it needs to go
<uniq> yaboot is nice. :)
<buz> im fine with grub
<buz> i want to mess with the kernel and grub is definitely better suited for that
<uniq> it sure is.
<buz> specifically, i'm trying to mess with the cool and quiet voltages if anyone ever did that...
<gdh> ... and lived to tell the tale. :)
<buz> mhh it cant be that hard
<buz> there are at least two working windows solutions for it 
<mellow> buz, i hate grub, because it writes all necessary information onto /boot. So if you got a filesystem damage on that device, you got a problem
<buz> i haven't seen xfs go bad so far
<buz> and i did a lot of evil stuff to it
<wizzard> omg, I installed that backport Firefox 1.0.4, I want to download some themes and it offers me the "latest" version of Firefox to download first
<morodo> olaaaaaaaaaaaa a todosssssss
<morodo> alguien me alluda
<buz> wizzard: known problem
<buz> read the bugtraq posting it offers to you
<wizzard> :(
<wizzard> what?
<morodo> howto install xmule in kubuntu
<gdh> morodo: the same way you install any software package in kubuntu
<gdh> you will need to enable the 'universe' repository first...
<morodo> what is de comand to install programs??? 
<gdh> all this is covered on http://www.ubuntuguide.org 
<morodo> eske nose nada ed linux soy nuevo
<gdh> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories etc.
<gdh> morodo: Read ubuntuguide if you're new to Linux :)
<Tm_T> rtfm! ] ;=
<Tm_T> ;---P
<gdh> Tm_T: I at least try to be civil :)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> just joking
<gdh> =)
<buz> sheesh my desktop just crashed
<buz> now what do i do to get it back?
<gdh> buz: That's, er, a bit vague....
<buz> well it doesnt show anything anymore
<buz> konqueror doesnt seem to work anymore either
<gdh> so, the machien still starts and lets you log into a KDE session?
<buz> nana
<buz> i'm still in the session
<buz> the machine doesnt seem to be able to do anything disk related
<buz> weeeeeeird
<buz> time to power cycle
<gdh> ctrl-alt-f1 ? run 'dmesg' ?
<gdh> might be a clue of some hardware problem there
<buz> mhh i have a root console open
<buz> nah i think grub-install crashed and somehow took part of the disk subsystem with it
<buz> anything that's already up works fine
<gdh> If XFS has just broken on you, you can eat my hat :)
<dreumah> hey i am in blackbox
<dreumah> i didnt know i could still chat with people then
<buz> powercycle did the job
<buz> not even reboot worked anymore
<gdh> that stinks of hardware failure if the IDE bus has managed to hang itself so badly
<christos> hello
<dreumah> hi
<gdh> christos hi :)
<christos> i am a new user of kubuntu and i am very impressed
<buz> is there something like crystalcpuid or rmclock that actually works under linux?
<gdh> heh that was nice of christos :) no '...but I can't get my <nnnn> working' or anything
<uniq> buz: what are they doing? 
<buz> it's like more flexible cool and quiet, they adjust voltage/cpufreq more finely grained
<buz> i don't like hacking cpufreq ;)
<uniq> dunno, you have powernowd, cpufreqd and cpudyn the ones i can remember right now.
<buz> mhh those just take the standards from the bios
<buz> but the hardware can do more than that
<buz> especially running at lower voltages to save heat
<uniq> don't know any app that does that.. no.
<uniq> happy investigating.
<uniq> :)
<morodo> i had a problem whit root
<morodo> what this de pass root of default
<buz> mhh no cpufreq-utils around on ubuntu :(
<buz> there is none
<buz> you can set it with sudo passwd
<dreumah> gkrellm doesnt at to the menu
<dreumah> why is that?
<morodo> thanks
<shiv> how to get the trash icon on desktop?
<kalenedrael> create a link to ~/Desktop/Trash (IIRC)
<rdsaari> can anyone here tell me how to update ubuntu to the current version?
<kalenedrael> hmm, what are you using right now?
<Church_of_FoamY> it's been installed in march
<Church_of_FoamY> on a freinds box
<Church_of_FoamY> in febuary scuse me lol
<kalenedrael> (i'm guessing here) update your /etc/apt/sources.list to contain the repos for the new version
<kalenedrael> apt-get update
<kalenedrael> apt-get upgrade
<Church_of_FoamY> i want to update it to the current version
<Church_of_FoamY> ok
<kalenedrael> that's what makes sense to me, at least
<kalenedrael> don't go "OMG WTF" at me if it doesn't work.... ;)
<Church_of_FoamY> OMG WTF it diden't work lol
<Church_of_FoamY> how to tell what the current version is?
<Church_of_FoamY> the command?
<kalenedrael> umm
<kalenedrael> try uname -a
<kalenedrael> that tells you kernel info though
<Church_of_FoamY> hmmm can't seem to get it to update the repos
<Church_of_FoamY> it's ubuntu 0.3
<Church_of_FoamY> is there a nother way to update it
<kalenedrael> hm
<kalenedrael> ok, just download an iso and install
<Church_of_FoamY> yea thats what i'm gonna do see ya in a bit
<gsuveg> re
<_heiner> Hi there.
<gsuveg> the 341 upgrade works good ? w/o problem ?
<_heiner> Just wanted to say this distrib rocks!
<_heiner> well ... got a little problem:
<Tm_T> no shit man!
<Tm_T> ;p
<_heiner> XEmacs has the fixed font
<_heiner> but kde hasn't
<_heiner> especially konsole hasn't...
<_heiner> is there a way to fix this?
<_freak> hi all.
<apollo2011> I have KDE and Gnome installed on Ubuntu (ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop packages).  I am used to using KDE but wanted to try out Gnome.  However, now that I hae Gnome, its login manager is set as the default and I would prefer to use the KDE login manager.  How do I switch back to the KDE login manager?
<gdh> dpkg-reconfigure kdm - it should ask you which you want
<apollo2011> cool thx
<gdh> or, you'll need to fiddle with update-alternatives
<apollo2011> i think that did it...lets find out bbl
<_henning> someone can make pure-ftpd work with MySQL ? i've tryed all day :S
<_george> hey, i was in here a bit ago asking about installing some nvidia drivers, well i got them installed and they worked the first time i ran kde with them but then i rebooted the machine and nothin but a blank screen came up
<_george> anybody know what the problem might be?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hi :(
<Alex[RM-UK] > Is anyone else having trouble with K Menu Edit?
<Alex[RM-UK] > I've just lost 30 + Items, even though they are there in K Menu Edit, but not on the actuall menu
<Alex[RM-UK] > KDE have changed there Menu Editor Name to Menu Destroyer to give it a more accurate name
<diwaker> _heiner: there are *plenty* of fixed width fonts for konsole, if thats what you're talking about
<KaiL_> no Problems known with kmenuedit.
<diwaker> _heiner: try Bitstream Vera Sans Mono, Lucida Sans Mono
<CellarDoor> Menu Editor works fine for me
<Alex[RM-UK] > IT's just destroyed my menu!
<diwaker> _heiner: or enable bitmapped fonts (dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig) and then try out LucidaTypeWriter
<CellarDoor> Ever since I ditched Mandrake I've had no problems with Menu Editor
<Alex[RM-UK] > in Menu Edit, It's all nice and fine - everything how I want. Ok lets save it..... OH MY GOOD where are my folders and they are there icons I didnt put there, there and different names?1
<CellarDoor> hehe
<CellarDoor> sounds like an experience I had with WinXP
<CellarDoor> No more kicker in KDE4
<Alex[RM-UK] > Kicker?
<CellarDoor> yuh
<Alex[RM-UK] > whats that
<CellarDoor> that thing along the bottom of your screen
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ahhh,
<CellarDoor> hehe
<Alex[RM-UK] > why no more Kicker in KDE 4?
<CellarDoor> bein replaced by somethin better :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > GOOD
<CellarDoor> hehe
<Alex[RM-UK] > when will it be released?
<dreumah> when, how can i get kde4?
<CellarDoor> hmm I think KDE4 and a new gnome are both comming out at the end of the year
<CellarDoor> kicker is being replaced by a new panel devel which I believe integrates superkaramba and is called Plasma
<Tm_T> hmm
<Alex[RM-UK] > Sounds fun, when do we all get one?
<Tm_T> noooo
<Tm_T> not another bloat
<Tm_T> keep it simple!
<Alex[RM-UK] > Aye suppose so there young Tm_T 
<CellarDoor> nah not bloat
<CellarDoor> replacement
<Alex[RM-UK] > no! I'd rather have a MENU EDITOR than a MENU DESTROYER
<CellarDoor> out with the old
<CellarDoor> hehe
* Tm_T is old fart who like light and simple desktop (sometimes) ;)
<Alex[RM-UK] > It's due out this year,
<CellarDoor> :)
<CellarDoor> will have nice new graphicy features
<Alex[RM-UK] > http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/vectorlinux/development/veclinux-soho-4.0-dev/screenshots/kde-icewm/kde-microgui1.jpg
<CellarDoor> so will gnome
<Alex[RM-UK] > Look - that lucky bugger has a menu!
<CellarDoor> hehe
<Alex[RM-UK] > http://www.babylon2k.de/pub/kde/kate-kde4-20050522.png
<CellarDoor> shall I do a screenshot and say, "behold, I have a menu also"
<Alex[RM-UK] > KDE 4 Kate
<CellarDoor> yeah theyre not giving too much away
<Alex[RM-UK] > well they are ... KDE 4 ...its free lol so they give it away
<CellarDoor> :P
<Alex[RM-UK] > how come something like Linux and KDE be free? it's mad
<CellarDoor> thats not what I mean !
<Alex[RM-UK] > I know I know
<CellarDoor> hehe
<Alex[RM-UK] > :P
<CellarDoor> yeah cool isn't it
<Alex[RM-UK] > insane
<CellarDoor> Linux - free = kewl
<CellarDoor> KDE - free = kewl
<CellarDoor> opensource = megakewl
* Tm_T isn't that free
<Tm_T> ;-P
<Alex[RM-UK] > Linux + KDE = Kewl 
<CellarDoor> hehe
<CellarDoor> beware of the gnomie
<Alex[RM-UK] > Linux + KDE + Menu Eater = Yum
<CellarDoor> they will lead you to the dark side
<Alex[RM-UK] > I dont like gnome
<Alex[RM-UK] > feels flat and heavy and as if it goes along at 2 MPH
<CellarDoor> I'm more comfortable with KDE
<Alex[RM-UK] > and me
<Alex[RM-UK] > I dont want to close my MEnu Edit screen incase I do looose all of my Icons
<CellarDoor> might install 3.4.1
<Alex[RM-UK] > What shall I do, risk it and restart? 
<CellarDoor> but will backup first :P
<CellarDoor> hmm, I'd save the changes and see what happens
<Alex[RM-UK] > I have, 
<Alex[RM-UK] > it makes its own mind up what to do
<CellarDoor> if it goes wierd again, restart X and see what that does
<Alex[RM-UK] > :'(
<Alex[RM-UK] > I closed it, reopedn it ...and non of my icons are there
<Alex[RM-UK] > :'(
<CellarDoor> aww
<Alex[RM-UK] > I havnt got a clue the links to all the System and Ultilites either
<CellarDoor> try restarting kde and see if that clears it up
<Alex[RM-UK] > hum ok
<Alex[RM-UK] > cya in a min
<CellarDoor> :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > Damage Report - It was kind enough to give me back my Ultilites, Productivty, and Accessories Folders
<CellarDoor> :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > but it's already digested the System, Office and Multimedia folder
<CellarDoor> hrmm
<CellarDoor> wierd
<CellarDoor> try a reboot ?
<CellarDoor> :P
<Alex[RM-UK] > will do later ... cant be bothered right now to be honest
<CellarDoor> hehe
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ahh deep joy, school tomorrow. Great, Whack numbers into your head, learn how to put full stop here, comma there. Run around the field and get freezing, solder a bit of metal to curcuit board, then good ol geography
<CellarDoor> been ages since I had any problems with KDE meny
<Alex[RM-UK] > not me :P
<error403> Alex[RM-UK] , sounds like you have fun....
<Alex[RM-UK] > error403,  Oh I do, it's great ^^
<error403> heh
<error403> im starting University next year...
<error403> >.<
<error403> 5 years
<error403> Masters in Software Engineering
<CellarDoor> ooer
<Alex[RM-UK] > Maths I sit there and learn a new trick with my pen lol. English I look around the room. PE I .... try and do nothing. Tech I like. And Geography the teacher is so funny - he hasnt got a clue whats going on
<Alex[RM-UK] > Nice, but 5 years :S
<error403> lol
<error403> well, Masters, with a 1-year placement
<error403> should be fun
<Alex[RM-UK] > should be 
<error403> nice debt by the time im done!
<error403> lol
<Alex[RM-UK] > lol
<Alex[RM-UK] > How can you be a Software Engineerer?
<Alex[RM-UK] > isnt Enginering hands on, making things out of metal type of stuff?
<error403> heh
<error403> Software Engineering is taking the engineer approch to designing applications
<error403> so that it can be done efficiently, by a team
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ahh, I see - What kind of language do you use?
<error403> at the moment?
<Alex[RM-UK] > yeh
<error403> not much of anything
<error403> havent had the time recently...
<error403> but anyway
<error403> the whole point of the degree is to teach the METHODs
<error403> so ytou can then pick up ANY language easily...
<error403> not to teach a specific language
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ah right, so not actually teaching of the language
<error403> so should be fun
<error403> yeah
<error403> exactly
<Alex[RM-UK] > yeh, should be good
<Alex[RM-UK] > just make sure you dont have someone like my geo teacher
<error403> but from that we get to use anything from interpreted Perl to compiled C++ etc...
<error403> lol
<error403> well, the university i am going to is top in the country for computer science degrees
<Alex[RM-UK] > Nice, 
<Ghetek> argh! im having trouble with wine
<error403> and gets a third of ALL reasearch funding in the UK
<Alex[RM-UK] > Shouldnt be drinking here mate,
<error403> lol
<Ghetek> haha
<error403> wow
<error403> i forgot how EASY kubuntu is to set up
<error403> lol
<Alex[RM-UK] > :| what uni is it? I live in UK too
<Alex[RM-UK] > yeh it's easy to setup
<error403> York
<Alex[RM-UK] > so nic onec done to
<Alex[RM-UK] > Cool, been there a few times
<error403> yeah, i been once, for the interview
<error403> amazing university
<error403> and nice place too
<Alex[RM-UK] > Huge unis are
<error403> anyway
<CellarDoor> kubuntu roolz
<Alex[RM-UK] > it does indeed
<error403> i just realised how easy Kubuntu was to install again, coz i just attempted a Debian Woody install
<error403> >.<
<CellarDoor> :P
<Alex[RM-UK] > lol
<error403> why did i inflict THAT upon myself...
<Alex[RM-UK] > cos your silly :P
<error403> ARGH!
<error403> one thing i hate about cases with doors on the front
<error403> fucking auto-ejects,,,,
<Alex[RM-UK] > the cd drive
<Alex[RM-UK] > yep, I got one
<error403> lol
<error403> good ol' eBuyer
<Alex[RM-UK] > like someone knocking on the door lol
<Alex[RM-UK] > hehe,
<error403> where would i be without them
<Alex[RM-UK] > Windows
<Alex[RM-UK] > :|
<error403> ?
<Alex[RM-UK] > youd be with windows without them
<error403> lol
<error403> not really
<error403> but anyway
<CellarDoor> Debian still makes my brain hurties
<Alex[RM-UK] > aye suppose so
<Alex[RM-UK] > only think I like about Debbie is
<Alex[RM-UK] > packages :P
<error403> i would be without my new 200GB SATA drive and 1GB Corsair RAM
<error403> lol
<Alex[RM-UK] > :P nice
<CellarDoor> showoff
<error403> the only thing i like about debian is.... nothing yet!
<error403> lol
<Ghetek> ive been waiting 5 min for winetools to download arial fonts
<Alex[RM-UK] > wish I had 1GB of ram for all the graphics work I do
<Ghetek> should i stop waiting?
<Alex[RM-UK] > yes
<error403> i cant get the fucker to use my network interface OR graphics card
<Alex[RM-UK] > I wait 20 mins to download IE
<Alex[RM-UK] > never happened
<Ghetek> but im on comcast cable
<Ghetek> and its still 0%
<error403> Alex[RM-UK] , i found RAM useful...  ran a huge render in Terragen
<error403> lol
<Ghetek> ugh
<Ghetek> terragen... too easy
<Alex[RM-UK] > Wine - I dont use - I use cross over and cedega for games
<error403> ...
<error403> Alex[RM-UK] , is cross-over office actually any good for getting decent framerates out of games?
<Ghetek> move off of terragen and onto maya and 3ds
<Alex[RM-UK] > No, 
<error403> lol
<Alex[RM-UK] > Cross over I use for programs, 
<error403> anything that is?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Cedega I use for games..
<Ghetek> how/where fo i get cedega?
<error403> coz i managed to run SoF2 under Wine once?
<error403> lol
<Alex[RM-UK] > *cough* internet
<error403> Cedega = paid for?
<Ghetek> no freee versions?
<Alex[RM-UK] > it is yes...but doesnt have to be ;-)
<Ghetek> oh yeah
<Ghetek> you can compile yourself right?
<Alex[RM-UK] > I think you can..but I never found that option ..so I turned to the Bit Torrent Side
<anna> Are the KDE 3.4.1 debs from topic Ok?
<CellarDoor> mmm cedega... must get around to that
<error403> hmm
<Alex[RM-UK] > cedega - is free I think...so if you downlaod it using Bit torrent its not illegal
<error403> Alex[RM-UK] , you get decent framerates?
<Alex[RM-UK] > thats if it is free.
<Ghetek> winetools still downloading... 0%
<Alex[RM-UK] > yeh, I'd say Vice city runs better in linux than windows
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ghetk - give up on Wine - I was there for 20 mins waiting for IE to download. never happened
<CellarDoor> ugh
<CellarDoor> why would you wan't to download IE ?
<error403> Alex[RM-UK] , i ran S0F2 under Wine once...
<Alex[RM-UK] > you have to
<error403> PAINFUL!
<error403> lol
<CellarDoor> no !
<Alex[RM-UK] > whats SOF2?
<Ghetek> ok
<Ghetek> where do i get cedega
<error403> Soldier of Fortune 2
<error403> lol
<Ghetek> lets see here
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahhh,
<CellarDoor> Ghetek, from transgaming
<error403> http://www.torrentspy.com/search.asp?query=cedega&submit.x=0&submit.y=0
<Ghetek> wikipedia... cedega...
<CellarDoor> ooer
<error403> ummm
* CellarDoor clicks the link
<Alex[RM-UK] > cedega is free I THINK - so if it is torrent wont be illegal
<error403> not that im promoting warez or anything
<error403> Alex[RM-UK] , i need the .deb?
<Alex[RM-UK] > yes
<error403> ok
<Alex[RM-UK] >   Cedega 4.3.2 Debian
<Alex[RM-UK] > Cedega 4.3 DEB
<CellarDoor> Deb for kubuntu right
<Alex[RM-UK] > Aye thats the one litle soldier
<CellarDoor> :P
<Tm_T> hmmh
<Tm_T> maybe I should try cedega myself too
<Alex[RM-UK] > its really good
<CellarDoor> heehe
<Alex[RM-UK] > dont run programs on it though..they dont seem to work for some reason
<Alex[RM-UK] > Games run great though
<Alex[RM-UK] > it even runs Half Life 2 which I was quite worried about lol
<Alex[RM-UK] > I thought someone had changed my hard drive back to Windows, and gave me a KDE them,e
<CellarDoor> kewlness
<error403> Alex[RM-UK] , if this Cedega works, im dumping Windows
<Ghetek> ...sudo apt-cache search azearus... azuras... how do i spell that thing again?
<error403> Period.
<CellarDoor> yeah it works
<error403> the only reasons i keep windows....
<error403> Games
<error403> that about it
<error403> lol
<Ghetek> azureas?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ghetek, To downlaod Azueure do this
<error403> azureus
<Ghetek> thats the one!
<Ghetek> ok
<error403> i compiled from source
<error403> lol
<error403> just for the hell of it...
<Alex[RM-UK] > ok lost link, program name is azureus
<Ghetek> no that wasnt it
<Ghetek> esher: Couldn't find package azureus
<error403> thats coz its not in apt-get
<error403> lol
<Ghetek> ...
<CellarDoor> umm I don't have bitorrent... duh
<Ghetek> yeah me neither
<error403> Ghetel
<error403> Ghetek
<Ghetek> yeah
<error403> http://azureus.sourceforge.org
<error403> there
<CellarDoor> whats azureus ?
<Ghetek> ugh... not apt-gettable
<Alex[RM-UK] > Amazing Bit torrent source
<error403> a bittorrent client
<Alex[RM-UK] > client yes
<Alex[RM-UK] > lol
<CellarDoor> ooer
<error403> THE BEST
<error403> lol
<error403> i love it on Linux AND windozew
<CellarDoor> isnt it apt-gettable ?
<Alex[RM-UK] > me too,
<error403> and DAMN this is fucking fast on my new RAM etc...
<error403> lol
<Alex[RM-UK] > :P
<error403> havent run Kubuntu on my desktop before
<error403> lol
<CellarDoor> kubuntu is quite zippy
<Ghetek> "Download Azureus2.3.0.2.jar.torrent"
<Ghetek> haha
<Ghetek> sorry i just found that funny
<error403> and i REALLY must stop saving everything to desktop
<error403> lol
<Ghetek> like winzip-install.zip
<Alex[RM-UK] > lol
<Alex[RM-UK] > yeh its if you have a bot torrent client you can download it suing that
<Alex[RM-UK] > using*
<Alex[RM-UK] > bot torrent? cool whats that
<Ghetek> no i know its just kinda funny
<error403> lol
<Alex[RM-UK] > it is are
<error403> ...
<error403> ARGH
<error403> head hurts!
<error403> hmm, im not liking this CLEAN install tho
<error403> any way to port all my settings?
<Ghetek> great idea!!! someone who has bit torrent, go here http://www.torrentspy.com/search.asp?mode=torrentdetails&id=296046
<Ghetek> then please send me file over irc
<Ghetek> its that easy
<Alex[RM-UK] > I already have the .deb file
<Alex[RM-UK] > i'll send it
<Ghetek> thank you!
<Ghetek> and now i get to test out file transfers over kopete
<error403> lol
<Alex[RM-UK] > kopete?
<error403> >.<
<error403> Kopete, IRC
<Alex[RM-UK] > Im doing this thorugh IRC
<error403> Ouch
<error403> dude
<Ghetek> irc + aim + msn + ICQ + Y!
<error403> XCHAT ALL THE WAY!
<error403> for IRC
<Alex[RM-UK] > xchat I mean
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ghetek,  take the file
<Ghetek> i heard a noise..
<CellarDoor> can someone post me the link where I can dl azureus from ?
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahh whats your MSN it will be easier,
<Ghetek> cant figure out how to take the file
<Alex[RM-UK] > im trying to find a link I had to install Azurues and other cool things
<CellarDoor> I'm using Konversation for my IRC
<Ghetek> my msn is ghetek@gmail.com
<error403> anyway
<error403> ill BBL
<error403> c ya ppl
<Ghetek> ciao
* error403 is away: TV!!!!
<CellarDoor> cya
<Alex[RM-UK] > cya gotta go
<CellarDoor> cya
<Mojo_Jojo> hello, I was trying to convert my friends ubuntu to kubuntu. I did 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and it seemed to work. But after I restarted, it gives a KDE login window, and after I log in, it goes to GNOME anyways.
<kalenedrael> delete gdm
<Mojo_Jojo> and another thing... everytime I start a KDE app, it freezes the computer, will deleting gdm fix that too?
<Tm_T> Mojo_Jojo: you have to choose another session type
<gdh> you need to choose the session type...
<gdh> heh
<Tm_T> you're slow!
<Tm_T> ;--P
<Mojo_Jojo> how would I do that?
<Tm_T> in that login screen
<Mojo_Jojo> ohh
<Mojo_Jojo> yeah, I'll look for that, awesome!
<Mojo_Jojo> but is it normal for the comptuer to freeze when I start KDE apps ?
<kalenedrael> no :P
<Mojo_Jojo> I guess I'll just download kubuntu. 
<kalenedrael> that may be a good idea
<Mojo_Jojo> he is on athlon 64... could that contribute to the problem ? 
<dreumah> i have an athlon 64 and install ubuntu after kubuntu i can run both without problems
<dreumah> installed*
<Mojo_Jojo> ahh, k
<Mojo_Jojo> we tried 64bit knoppix on his computer before, and it didnt start at all.
<dreumah> try the normal knoppix
<Mojo_Jojo> altough the 64bit knoppix isnt really official project. 
<dreumah> it works fine
<Mojo_Jojo> normal knoppix on 64bit ?
<dreumah> yeah
<dreumah> i done that
<dreumah> on my laptop
<dreumah> and it worked very well
<Mojo_Jojo> ohh, I thought that wouldnt work at all
<apollo2011> How do I use ndiswrapper to setup Wi-Fi setup on my Dell Inspiron 8600 with a Dell (Broadcom Wi-Fi card?
<dreumah> dunno
<Mojo_Jojo> Im on normal knoppix right now, I *heart* knoppix
<Mojo_Jojo> thanks dreumah, I'll try that!
<dreumah> no worries
<dreumah> its all about helping
<apollo2011> How do I use ndiswrapper to setup Wi-Fi setup on my Dell Inspiron 8600 with a Dell (Broadcom Wi-Fi card?
<mats> The Application KDE Daeamon (kded) crashed and couse the signal 11 (SIGSEGV) Does anyone know what that mean? 
<kalenedrael> that means it crashed
<kalenedrael> ok, apollo2011, first, get the windows drivers
<kalenedrael> and ndiswrapper, obviously
<kalenedrael> mats, if it doesn't occur often and doesn't appear to do any harm, don't worry about it
<osh_> install ndiswrapper. put module in autoload.modules (or whatever it's called), get the windows drivers. ndiswrapper -i driver.sys, iwconfig wlan0 key your-key essid your-essid etc.... then do a dhcp wlan0.
<osh_> apollo2011: the text above was for you.
<kalenedrael> or dhclient
<kalenedrael> or you can set a static ip, like id
<kalenedrael> o
<osh_> yes, dhclient is the correct command.
<kalenedrael> i do*
<mats> how do i get KDE to NOT auto open my dvd with kaffeine?
<kalenedrael> open up the control center, i think there may be an option there
<mats> kalenedrael: ok, thanks .. ill have a look
<bobbyd> hmm
<bobbyd> when I try to open a cd in kde I get "mount: mount point /media/cdrom0 does not exist"
<bobbyd> any ideas?
<bobbyd> (btw kubuntu rocks :)
<osh_> bobbyd: My guess would be that /media/cdrom0 doesn't exist.
<bobbyd> osh_: well yeah :). Do I need to create that manually?
<bobbyd> oops
<bobbyd> it seems I have inadvertantly named an nfs dir /media 
<bobbyd> i suppose it's supposed to be a system dir
<osh_> bobbyd: that might be the root of your troubles... :-)
<bobbyd> that's a little annoying, I've had a /media dir for along time, but I'll rename it...
<nmorse> So what did my latest dist-upgrade get from kubuntu.org?
<nmorse> I see kopete, et als in there
<Tm_T> why you use dist-upgrade?
<nmorse> Because Debian Sid was my bread and butter for years
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> Debian <3
<apollo2011> How do I use ndiswrapper to setup Wi-Fi setup on my Dell Inspiron 8600 with a Dell (Broadcom Wi-Fi card?
<apollo2011> What packages do I install for the kernel sources?
#kubuntu 2006-06-05
<jbirdAngel> oh
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Could anyone tell me if there is a Turing compiler for linux?
<MehAdult> jbirdAngel: rm -rf filename
<jbirdAngel> MehAdult: okay thanks
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Could anyone tell me if there is a Turing compiler for linux?
<jbirdAngel> MehAdult: how do i do a folder?
<MehAdult> Same.
<jbirdAngel> MehAdult: okay thanks i see i forgot a /
<MehAdult> lol
<jbirdAngel> MehAdult: okay thank you for your help :)
<MehAdult> Ok jbirdAngel I'm gonna eat and do stuff so adaios for now :0
<MehAdult> :)
<jbirdAngel> MehAdult: okay thanks, bye :)
<tyfon_> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: turing is just a concept afaik, not a programming language
<tyfon_> it describes a state machine
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I program in turing and it is not a machine.
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I need a compiler to compile my project for school.
<Chousuke> Turing is some unknown programming language?
<MehAdult> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: Never heard of it.
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> here hold on
<tyfon_> i've never heard of it either :p
<Chousuke> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: Can't you do it in some less obscure language? :P
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> lol I wanted to use C and C++ for my class but we have to use this cause it teaches us the basics
<mrfishhat> anyone know of any good ghosting software?
<mrfishhat> i need to transfer my install to another hard drive
<Chousuke> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: Hm
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> What?
<Chousuke> The Turing homepage says there is a linux version
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> cool
<Chousuke> but apparently it's proprietary.
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> meaning?
<Chousuke> I suppose your school should have the licences for it.
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Ya
<Chousuke> Ask them for the Linux environment
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> ok
<Chousuke> Turing is not a free environment. :/
<Chousuke> (You should never program actual software with a proprietary language)
<Chousuke> at least when there are dozens of alternatives :P
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Well I am not it is a project for school
<Chousuke> Yeah. I understand that.
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I use C and C++
<ateves> hi, i wanted to replace KDM with XDM, and i was asked by the setup which one i want to use, so i selected XDM, but i still have to login via KDM
<ateves> what do i have to change?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> But we have to learn this first
<Chousuke> Pretty weird of them to pick some proprietary language for teaching.
<tyfon_> yes
<Chousuke> one you will never use in real life.
<tyfon_> i have never heard of turing programming language and ive seen most of it :p
<Chousuke> :P
<RadiantFire> turing programming languages?
<tyfon_> now i have to research it lol
<Chousuke> I'd use Python if I taught programming.
<RadiantFire> how do you make a programming language out of a concept?
<Chousuke> RadiantFire: there is a programming language called Turing
<RadiantFire> oh, that would make more sense...
<Chousuke> proprietary --;
<RadiantFire> thats a silly thing to name a language
<RadiantFire> got me all confused
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> lol
<RadiantFire> I was thinking about Turing Machine's
<RadiantFire> like, huh, that doesn't make sense
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> What is the diffrence with a Turing Machine?
<RadiantFire> so real question, do I have to do something special to a script in .kde/Autostart to make it execute
<tyfon_> ah its made as a educational language
<tyfon_> it sais so on webpage, its not actually used for anything else :p
<MidMark> guys is it possible to hear from rear speakers for all audio apps? Like amarok, kaffeine ecc.
<Chousuke> I think Python is good for beginners. It's simple and clean, object-oriented, and works for teaching some functional programming concepts too :)
<RadiantFire> everyone uses java these days
<RadiantFire> ...
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> tyfon I could have told you that...lol
<tyfon_> pascal is nice teaching language
<Chousuke> auh
<tyfon_> very strict so you dont get the VB style programming you see in php/perl etc
<tyfon_> or basic style
<Chousuke> I suffered pascal in school.
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Turing is based on Pascal
<Chousuke> The language was fine, I guess.
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> at least that is what we were told
<Chousuke> but we were forced to use it as a tool for drawing pictures.
<Chousuke> They hadn't heard of drawing programs apparently :(
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Next year I get to learn C++ and Java which will be much better
<tyfon_> :p
<MidMark> guys is it possible to hear from rear speakers for all audio apps? Like amarok, kaffeine ecc.
<RadiantFire> C++ is a fun language
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Ya
<RadiantFire> MidMark: probably, whats you xine setup?
<Chousuke> Java. hmmh
<MidMark> RadiantFire: oh thanx for your answer,,,
<RadiantFire> Java is good, and there are some good development environments for teaching it
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> another question for you guys...
<Chousuke> I don't like Java for some reason.
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> what is the Linux equivilent of DreamWeaver?
<MidMark> RadiantFire: cannot hear nothing... starting from amarok
<MidMark> RadiantFire: is there a way?
<Chousuke> Though I've never really used Java
<haakonn> hi, anyone else having problems with amarok in 6.06? it just refuses to play certain tracks, skipping them immediately. others work just fine
<Chousuke> Maybe I'd learn to appreciate it if I tried learning it. :)
<RadiantFire> I don't know
<RadiantFire> haakonn: what type tracks areyou trying to use?
<tyfon_> java is fine as well as just about any language.. its the toolkit that suck :) (i h8 swt)
<mrfishhat> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: use NVU as a dreamweaver replacement
<RadiantFire> lol, yes swt is evil
<haakonn> RadiantFire:  actually it seems to not play mp3, only ogg
<RadiantFire> er, swing
<lime4x4> is there a trick to get vnc to work on kubuntu from a ubuntu box?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> NVU???
<RadiantFire> !tell haakonn about libxine-extracodecs
<mrfishhat> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: or you could use dreamweaver through crossover office or wine
<haakonn> :)
<RadiantFire> that failed
<tyfon_> quanta is nice for webdevelopment too
<RadiantFire> oh well
<RadiantFire> but yeah, you need to install libxine-extracodec
<mrfishhat> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: yeah..... is something wrong with NVU?
<RadiantFire> from multiverse
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> no I have no idea what it is????
<Chousuke> it's an application
<haakonn> RadiantFire:  thanks, worked
<Chousuke> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: sudo aptitude install nvu :P
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> is there a website?
<mrfishhat> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: or apt-get
<tyfon_> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: since you are in #kubunto i asume you have kde, you should have quanta installed as default, its kde's web development app
<tyfon_> #kubuntu*
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I do have KDW
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> KDE*
<mrfishhat> i dont think quanta comes in kubuntu
<tyfon_> erm no it doesnt, i just looked O.o
<tyfon_> hmm
<mrfishhat> it comes in the KDE packages
<tyfon_> yeah
<mrfishhat> but not in kubuntu
<mrfishhat> they have a different set
<mrfishhat> use NVU
<RadiantFire> gah
<RadiantFire> how do I make something in ~/.kde/Autostart execute?
<DrBair> why is audio lag so much lower when I make an application use OSS output instead of ALSA?
<tyfon_> RadiantFire: needs to be a .desktop file i think
<RadiantFire> oh
<jbirdAngel> in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird what does the ~ mean
<RadiantFire> what is required for a desktop file
<RadiantFire> ?
<tyfon_> right click desktop->create new icon or something and open the file it creates in vi to look
<tyfon_> create new link to application
<RadiantFire> so basically, I want to execute a comand, would I put that in Exec?
<tyfon_> yes
<tyfon_> i do have something telling me in the back of my head that there is a line to tell kde that it is a autoexec thing too, but i can't remember.. gonna check it up
<RadiantFire> thx
<tyfon_> ok it should work with a shell script aswell
<tyfon_> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Autostart_Programs#KDE
<RadiantFire> kde is stoopid and doesn't detect my multimedia keys, so I have a script set up
<RadiantFire> the script way didn't work
<tyfon_> hmm
<RadiantFire> ahhh, good ole gentoo
<RadiantFire> i did make it +x
<RadiantFire> i exec it manually and it works
<RadiantFire> gah
<RadiantFire> I'm a moron
<RadiantFire> i forgot the /bin/bash
<mrfishhat> so does anyone know of a good ghosting app?
<RadiantFire> shoot me now...
<tyfon_> ;)
<mrfishhat> for i need to transfer all the files of one hard drive to another
<tyfon_> mrfishhat: where will you store the image?
<LeeJunFan> mrfishhat: is this a system dir like /?
<tyfon_> or do you need to store the image at all?
<Slappy> Hi all got a question
<Slappy> Can i apt-get to get Xbuntu?
<mrfishhat> its a whole drive
<mrfishhat> and hopefully partition table
<psyke83> Slappy: yep, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<LeeJunFan> mrfishhat: you'll have to make partitions on the dest drive first, format them and copy the data to them.
<mrfishhat> ah
<mrfishhat> and ways of doing it stably and safely?
<LeeJunFan> mrfishhat: if the HD's are EXACTLY the same size you can use dd to copy one to the other - partition tables and all.
<mrfishhat> naw
<mrfishhat> ones a 120
<mrfishhat> and the other is a 250
<mrfishhat> now i wont mind if it makes a 120 partiton
<tyfon_> put new drive inn, format it and mount it
<tyfon_> tar clvf - /path/to/olddrive | tar xvf - -C /path/to/newdrive
<LeeJunFan> mrfishhat: problem is that you don't want to copy pseudo FS's (ie ram fs'es) like /sys, /proc, /dev, so you need to use a utility which will skip those, personally I like using tar for that.
<LeeJunFan> yeah, like tyfon_ says.
<jbirdAngel> i clicked to open adept like 10 minutes ago and its still not open?
<mrfishhat> will it still be bootable?
<tyfon_> no
<tyfon_> you need to run grub on it again
<tyfon_> the new drive
<LeeJunFan> mrfishhat: you probably can omit the v from one side or the other of that though, or you get 2 messages for every file it copies.
<tyfon_> yes ;)
<tyfon_> and you put - in front of the options, i typed that w/o looking hehe
<mrfishhat> and how would i make it bootable?
<LeeJunFan> oh, and --one-file-system
<tyfon_> -l = --one-file-system
<LeeJunFan> something like this: tar --one-file-system -cv [path to src]  | tar -C [path to dest]  -x
<LeeJunFan> ah right.
<systest> is there a doc for people transitioning from RH/Fedora to Debian/Ubuntu?
<mrfishhat> i made that transition
<mrfishhat> now i dont ever want to go back
<tyfon_> mrfishhat: you need to set up grub on the new disk, it could get messy though if you remove the old one etc..
<mrfishhat> ah
<mikedep333> hey guys, if I experience a bug in something in ubuntu, either in main or universe, who should I report it to? the ubuntu maintainer or the original author(s)?
<mrfishhat> maybe it would be easier to do a fresh install
<mrfishhat> and then copy all the things i need
<mrfishhat> and all the apps
<mrfishhat> apt-get them again
<tyfon_> keep the data, and do fresh install ;)
<beeman_> hey guys
<tyfon_> it can be done the other way, but you need to do more then just copy the files you need to point the bootloader to the new kernel location etc
<beeman_> how to add someone to sudoers group
<beeman_> ?
<tyfon_> add them to the admin group
<LeeJunFan> mrfishhat: after the data is all copied you can run grub-install --root-directory=[path to new /]  hd1
<beeman_> ight thx
<LeeJunFan> mrfishhat: you could try as tyfon and I have said and if it doesn't work worst case scenario is that you learn some stuff along the way.
<mrfishhat> yeah
<mrfishhat> im just thinking
<mrfishhat> it might be easier
<tyfon_> backup your data first ;)
<LeeJunFan> mrfishhat: fallback would be re-install.
<mrfishhat> to just do a fresh on the new drive
<LeeJunFan> tyfon_: hehe, that's kind of what he's trying to do :)
<mrfishhat> and copy the things i need over
<mrfishhat> then apt-get wat i need
<daeds> hey, im having troubles with installing dapper... i get to the partition section and tell the installer to just automatically set everything by using the entire drive but it says it cant make the partition. there is nothing wrong with the hdd, it just has half a debian netinst on it that i dont want anymore... any ideas?
<daeds> might be the hardware but im unsure
<daeds> im doing it on a rather old hp omnibook 4150B
<LeeJunFan> daeds: might be the old partition's throwing it off, perhaps delete those first, then let it auto-partition.
<daeds> perhaps
<zac851> guys, this may be a dumb question but is there a way to remove the Klipper icon from the task bar?
<daeds> i'll give it a go LeeJunFan, once i have burnt a cd good enough to do it! :D
<LeeJunFan> zac851: just to the left of klipper right click.
<zac851> ok
<jbirdAngel> i clicked to open adept like 10 minutes ago and its still not open?
<zac851> on the left i can remove things,  but klipper is not one of them
<jbirdAngel> why doesnt it open after i click to open it, its not just that it takes awhile its that it doesnt open
<linuxmonkey> jbirdAngel: click it again
<LeeJunFan> zac851: too far left? you should see a little bar of dots to the left of klipper as you move your mouse over it.
<jbirdAngel> linuxmonkey: i did and it opened, but why does it do this?
<LeeJunFan> zac851: well, perhaps not dots, depends on your look and feel settings I imagine.
<zac851> ok i got ya i see that i click on it and i see move system tray, removie system tray, configure system tray, and panel menu
<linuxmonkey> jbirdAngel: the process times out
<linuxmonkey> something causes it to hang or it didnt close properly the last time
<zac851> ahh
<zac851> configure
<zac851> thanks
<scanner> Ciao
<scanner> :-)
<scanner> Can someone say me which groups have a user per default
<scanner> ?
<scanner> ?
<scanner> :-(
<scanner> I have created a new user
<scanner> But have no groups
<linuxmonkey> scanner you can check that yourself by going to Kmenu--->system settings-->user and groups
<LeeJunFan> scanner: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<scanner> thx
<scanner> :-)
<scanner> But adm too?
<scanner> ?
<LeeJunFan> scanner: I think you need adm to start X
<scanner> For what I need dip?
<scanner> and lpadmin?
<LeeJunFan> beats me, but those are defaults, not sure what dip is, but lpadmin probably for adding printers and such.
<daeds> haha
<daeds> just got rid of all my partitions
<scanner> Thx a lot
<scanner> ;-)
<daeds> caused a lovely kernel panic on boot
<LeeJunFan> daeds: booting from the CD?
<daeds> yeah
<daeds> might need to wipe my mbr clean
<LeeJunFan> daeds: heh, that doesn't make much sense. Apparently they only tested against people changing over from windows not other distro's :)
<LeeJunFan> s/they/we
<LeeJunFan> all of us.
<tyfon_> daeds: fdisk lists any partitions on it?
<tyfon_> might be some hidden partitions with biosdata or whatever on it :p
<daeds> trying to actually get to a partition manager now
<tyfon_> open a konsole and type fdisk /dev/hda
<tyfon_> then type p<enter>
<tyfon_> see what it sais.. if there is nothing, it should be clean
<daeds> i cant boot the live cd
<tyfon_> ouch
<klerfayt> I need more info about "i2c" in xorg.conf
<daeds> kernel panics before the properly bootds
<daeds> ranish shows there is no partitions
<daeds> doesnt make sense
<kakalto> if I currently have a breezy xubuntu install, but only use it in the command line (I don't use X), can I use the kubuntu alternate cd to upgrade, or do I have to use the xubuntu alternate cd ?
<crimsun> either
<daeds> hmmm i'll just zero fill the drive or low level format
<crimsun> or you can use aptitude/apt-get/dselect
<crimsun> all the ubuntu derivatives use the same repository
<kakalto> crimsun: so the kubuntu one will work. I just would rather not download lots, if I can
<kakalto> I want to use the kubuntu cd for another computer anyway, and only want to download that
<kakalto> considering it takes about a day to download for me
<crimsun> kakalto: sure, that would work, but realise the Xfce packages won't be updated
<crimsun> kakalto: in fact, there's a strong possibility they'd be removed
<crimsun> kakalto: given you're only concerned with dist-upgrading base, though, [or at least it seems that way]  it's moot
<kakalto> hmm
<jbirdAngel> crimsun: why wouldnt xfce packages update isnt xubuntu just as part of it as kubuntu?
<kakalto> I suppose it's not "compatible" to run breezy versions of xorg and what not with dapper base?
<kakalto> jbirdAngel: because the kubuntu cd doesn't have the xfce packages on it
<crimsun> what kakalto said.
<jbirdAngel> oh, but if you had the xubuntu cd then ud be fine?
<kakalto> yeah.
<crimsun> yes.
<jbirdAngel> okay sorry then and thank you
<kakalto> but the xubuntu cd is another 700mb download.... which, on my connection is about 7hours..
<crimsun> if kakalto has network connectivity, then yes, Xfce packages would be dist-upgraded, too
<kakalto> crimsun: how exactly does the alternate/upgrade work?
<crimsun> but that's one of the things that I assume won't be valid since he's asking about images specifically
<crimsun> kakalto: meaning the text-based one?
<kakalto> will I get prompts with how much will be downloaded, stuff like that?
<kakalto> crimsun: I figured it would be text-based, I don't mind
<jbirdAngel> kakalto: what about being mailed the xubuntu cd?
<crimsun> kakalto: if no active network is detected (or if you choose to skip network configuration or if you don't have a network configuration in your current install), then just the packages on the cd will be used
<kakalto> I'd just like to retain gui availability, even though I don't always use the GUI because it's too slow. sometimes I need ff for, like, the ubuntu wiki
<crimsun> kakalto: so there's no prompt for downloading packages in that path
<jbirdAngel> sorry i dnt know what is being talked about so ill stop
<kakalto> jbirdAngel: 6 weeks, I'm a little impatient :P
<jbirdAngel> kakalto: that is a long time but if you have kubuntu and it works for now then you could be mailed the xubuntu cd and switch then if that works better?
<jbirdAngel> well long time for mail or to install an os if you alreayd have a cd with kubuntu
<kakalto> are xubuntu cds available for shipping?
<crimsun> kakalto: not that I'm aware
<jbirdAngel> kakalto: im sure someone wouldnt mind mailing you one even if its not an official one, if your willing to trust that person
<kakalto> and with the alternate cd... if it does detect network, does it prompt before downloading? or just launch straight in
<kakalto> jbirdAngel: nice idea, but I doubt whether it'd work
<jbirdAngel> kakalto: why is that
<Vose> Hi
<jbirdAngel> hello
<Vose> I just pluged in a 16mg  thumb drive how do I get it to be recognized
<kakalto> dapper doesn't detect automatically?
<kakalto> jbirdAngel: that requires someone to send it.
<crimsun> Vose: it's detected, but it's probably not automounted like in kde or gnome
<jbirdAngel> kakalto: i can send it
<Vose> crimsun how do I mount it?
<crimsun> Vose: you can use pmount
<jbirdAngel> kakalto: i just download the cd and burn it right
<kakalto> jbirdAngel: I wouldn't burden you with it, I mean, I can just download it. it'll just take a while. anyways, even if you sent it, it'd take a few weeks, wouldn't it?
<jbirdAngel> kakalto: i dunno depends on where you live i guess
<Vose> crimsun how do I know what labe to put after pmount?
<jbirdAngel> i wouldnt mind
<tyfon_> ubuntu ships cd's too you for free
<iain> I ran Automatix, but I can't get the Swiftfox Flash plugin to work. Anyone fixed it?
<Vose> <device>?
<jbirdAngel> tyfon_: kakalto would like xubuntu tho
<crimsun> Vose: normally yes, device and then label
<Fillado> iain: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<crimsun> Vose: for instance: pmount /dev/sdb1 usbdisk
<iain> Fillado: tried that
<iain> Fillado: I did the update-flash thing too
<Fillado> you restarted your browser?
<crimsun> Vose: [using ``pmount /dev/sdb1'' means that /media/sdb1 will be used, whereas above, /media/usbdisk will be used] 
<iain> yes
<kakalto> jbirdAngel: I'd say I'm in a completely different part of the world
<jbirdAngel> kakalto: well if you can get mail i can send it
<MidMark> how many languages has kubuntu?
<tyfon_> kde has 80+ i think
<kakalto> jbirdAngel: nah, thanks but no thanks
<Yagami> hi
<Yagami> can anyone help about installing kubuntu into an raid0 ?
<jbirdAngel> kakalto: okay, your welcome, let me know if you change your mind
<kakalto> Yagami: hi :)
<nixternal> haha
<kakalto> jbirdAngel: ok, thanks
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<nixternal> Yagami: i am doing it right now
<Vose> Error: device /dev/sda1 is already mounted to /media/sda1
<nixternal> LOL
<LeeJunFan> Yagami: /boot has to be on non raid
<nixternal> omg..i have had issue after issue with it and now i finally got it
<crimsun> Vose: is sda1 your usb disk?
<Vose> crimsun it gave me this error
<crazy_penguin> good night to all! sleep well!
<Vose> I think so crimsun
<Yagami> nixternal: ... did you create the raid0 from the ubuntu install or did you already had the disks on raid0 ?
<Yagami> LeeJunFan: why ?
<nixternal> from kubuntu install...alternative install disk
<Yagami> ok , this is the problem
<Yagami> i have already windows and gentoo on my raid0
<LeeJunFan> Yagami: because bootloaders don't do software raid.
<LeeJunFan> Yagami: it's hardware raid?
<Yagami> i have another partition on the raid , and i would like to install on it
<Yagami> LeeJunFan:  i am using raid0 and grub is booting into it
<Yagami> on it and into it
<Yagami> its a promise controler ( sil )
<kakalto> am I correct in saying the the alternate cd is the same as the desktop cd, but without the live environment, instead, a ncurses installer?
<RadiantFire> yes
<jbirdAngel> kakalto: welcome
<nixternal> Yagami: let me see if i got this right...you have a partition that you would like to install ubuntu/kubuntu on that is already part of the raid?
<Vose> crimsun any ideas?
<Yagami> nixternal:  yes
<crimsun> Vose: I'm /extremely/ busy atm
<Vose> crimsun ok cool thank you
<Yagami> i have a raid0 that has windows / boot / root / home / special partition to install some distros / swap
<crimsun> Vose: pastebin ``dmesg'' and tell me the url
<nixternal> and let me guess...ubuntu/kubuntu disk doesn't see the raid partition you want to use...it shows your drives instead
<Yagami> nixternal: yeps
<nixternal> see...i had to manually create my partitions...and i did them from scratch...created my raid and everything...single boot though...so i don't know exactly how to go about your issue...sorry..i don't want to give advice and it does'nt work
<Yagami> of all the distros , fedora is the only one to do it easy ... i dunno how to do it either in suse or ubuntu
<nixternal> you said you had gentoo on your setup though right?
<Yagami> yes , i have a gentoo bot
<nixternal> because researching my issue..i found all my answers in the gentoo forums pretty much
<nixternal> i read about using mdraid and what not...and using gentoo to install it so that ubuntu/kubuntu would see the disk
<Yagami> nixternal:  weird is that if i in the kubuntu install , go into console , and do a "modprobe dm-zero | dmraid -ay -i"
<Yagami> nixternal:  i have a /dev/mapper/sil"all the disks"
<Vose> crimsun http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/758685
<kakalto> on the alternate cd, do you boot into it to upgrade from it, or simply add it as an extra source?
<nixternal> i am booting kubuntu on raid0 for the first time...im kinda scared...so one sec
<nixternal> ;D
<Yagami> i really dunno what to do
<Yagami> fedora is the only distro i can install in here :(
<Yagami> i dont want to destroy the raid set
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Does anyone know of a free Webhosting service where I can upload my pages and have a personal web page?
<jbirdAngel> does kubuntu use rpms?
<jbirdAngel> to install
<crimsun> no, debs.
<jbirdAngel> 2.1 or 3+?
<crimsun> Vose: are you using the updated 3.5.3 packages?
<TheUni2> i can't get xgl to work on a fresh install of kubuntu. sometimes it freezes at boot, somtimes gets halfway then starts acting weird, sometimes works great for 2-3 minutes then the keyboard stops responding. but when i disable the autostart script, everything's back to normal
<crimsun> jbirdAngel: debian packages, not a specific debian release version.
<TheUni2> any ideas?
<jbirdAngel> crimsun: okay thanks
<Vose> I just started using kubuntu and downalded it like a couple day's ago before 6 came out. So yes I think so crimsun
<kakalto> is there an iso image planned to include the 3.5.3 kde packages, in dapper?
<crimsun> kakalto: possibly, but that requires testing and tweaking.
<crimsun> Vose: apt-cache policy kdelibs4c2a
<[Seawolf] > hi all
<kakalto> crimsun: I guess that's a no?
<kakalto> TheUni2: you been following some kind of documentation?
<kakalto> [Seawolf] : hi.
<crimsun> kakalto: "possibly" is quite different from "no"...
<linuxmonkey> kakalto: and some stuff dont work quite right yet in 3.5.3
<TheUni2> kakalto: yea, followed a guide
<jbirdAngel> hello seq
<Vose> Crimsun it said "W: Unable to locate package kdelibs4c2a"
<jbirdAngel> n/m
<Yagami> isnt there any documentation or method to install into a bios raid set ?!??? damn !!
<TheUni2> kakalto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=845077
<kakalto> linuxmonkey: kde issues or kubuntu integrating issues?
<crimsun> Vose: ``apt-cache policy kdelibs4c2a''
<linuxmonkey> preaty sure their kde  but couldnt say 100% its stuff I heard
<kakalto> TheUni2: nvidia?
<TheUni2> kakalto: yea.
<kakalto> linuxmonkey: ahk. I heard there was quite a bit of change in 3.5.3
<kakalto> the first time they've introduced a bit of new stuff in a bugfix release, due to there being no kde 3.6
<kakalto> in other words, due to the long time away that kde4 is
<Vose> crimsun http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/758704
<devin_> Need help .. I have a R-40 thinkpad laptop, It has a Radeon Mobility 7500 but I can't seem to get the right drivers to work for it
<kakalto> ubotu, tell TheUni2 about xgl
<kakalto> TheUni2: that's all I can really do to help... xgl isn't exactly marked _stable_ yet
<crimsun> Vose: ah, you're on breezy. ``apt-cache policy kdelibs4c2''
<kakalto> TheUni2: I don't use it, I haven't tried it, but I do see the "warning: alpha software" labels
<crimsun> Vose: in that case, you're not running 3.5.3 [I'm pretty certain] 
<Vose> what is breezy?
<crimsun> Vose: that's the name of the previous stable release
<Vose> Installed: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1
<Qrawl> where are my system sounds
<Qrawl> the only one Ive ever heard is that error sound
<kakalto> lol
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> What is a good linux program for MIDI?
<Vose> to upgread I need to downoad the iso image right and run the cd?
<Stryk> Hi >.>
<Stryk> Im kinda having upgrade issues...
<Stryk> Adept wont connect to DL any of the updates.
<qbar> anyone had problems with kcheckgmail in kubuntu dapper?
<Stryk> anyone?
<Qrawl> .  /usr/share/sounds
<kakalto> Stryk: yeah, adept is a little screwy in dapper
<qbar> stryk: are you trying to upgrade from breezy?
<Stryk> Nope
<Stryk> DLed the iso for Dapper.
<Stryk> And installed, etc
<Stryk> Everything works fine...I just cant seem to update.
<qbar> what do it say?
<kakalto> Stryk: I'm not sure if it'll help, but you can always use the gnome app, update-manager
<kakalto> Stryk: am I right in saying that it crashes on trying to update something?
<Stryk> When I click "Apply Changes"
<Stryk> In adept
<kakalto> that's the issue I had on one computer
<Stryk> after the request install clicking and whatnot
<Stryk> I get an error saying
<qbar> does it work if you use aptitude in the console?
<Stryk> Nada.
<kakalto> Stryk: you get an error saying nada?
<kakalto> =p
<Stryk> No I was about to type the error actually :P
<Stryk> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Stryk> Tis rather short and to the point...but useless as far as improving my situation.
<qbar> Does kcheckgmail work for anyone?  it crashes on me when I start it up
<kakalto> Stryk: when you start up adept again, does it notify you of the same updates?
<Stryk> Yep. Same list every time.
<qbar> 3 updates?
<kakalto> Stryk: I know that update-manager did install them
<kakalto> (on my friend's)
<kakalto> after adept issues, that it
<Stryk> >.> Which I would run...by doing...
<kakalto> *that is
<kakalto> Stryk: ALT-F2 should bring up the run dialogue. go "gksudo update-manager"
<Stryk> k
<xtacocorex> did kuickshow make it into dapper, i don't see it in the repos
<Stryk> gksudo update-manager
<Stryk> Could not run the specified command.
<Stryk> Is what I get >.>
<Stryk> Does the apt-get work in the shell for this..?
<qbar> I don't think so xtacocorex
<xtacocorex> qbar, thanks, i guess i'll download from source
<joch> Stryk: try sudo apt-get upgrade from the terminal
<Stryk> Does the apt-get upgrade command work in the shell for this..?
<qbar> does anyone know if amarok can access itunes shared libraries?
<Stryk> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pcmcia-cs/pcmcia-cs_3.2.8-5.2ubuntu6_i386.deb  Connection failed [IP: 85.133.25.8 80] 
<qbar> stryk: first type sudo aptitude update
<Stryk> I get that message times...like...ehh...20?
<Stryk> Maybe more. Maybe a little less.
<Stryk> I didnt count exactly >.>
<joch> Stryk: ok, the us mirror may be down
<kakalto> Stryk: oh, you may have to install "update-manager" first, I don't know
<joch> Stryk: but try an apt-get update first
<Stryk> k
<kakalto> sadly, I'm not actually under kubuntu right now, so I can't really tell
<Stryk> rr http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/restricted Sources
<Stryk>   Connection failed [IP: 85.133.25.7 80] 
<Stryk> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg  Connection failed [IP: 85.133.25.7 80] 
<Stryk> I get that...but repeated a bunch more.
<joch> Stryk: okay, switch us. to ca. or something in /etc/apt/sources.list
<joch> ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<Stryk> Ten of them actually. A nice even number.
<Stryk> ok.
<kakalto> OH
<kakalto> Stryk: update-manager might, or might not be installed... but gksudo won't be. try "kdesu update-manager"
<qbar> does the system settings window mess up for people?  like not showing the entire window, and not giving a scroll bar?
<Stryk> I get an error if I try that.
<gil_> could someone tell me how to install bootsplash screens from kde-look
<Stryk> And I changed the server...nada still.
<Stryk> Same error.
<Stryk> I tried the kdesu command as well.
<Stryk> I get a "Command does not exist"
<joch> Stryk: did you run apt-get update after changing servers?
<Stryk> Yeah. Exact same errors.
<joch> i think it's called kdsu
<Stryk> Just change the server names and voila.
<Stryk> I get an error about a bad device.
<joch> oh?
<Stryk> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<Stryk> Yah
<Stryk> And a Major Opcode, Min opcode, initialization ID and then it says "Failed to Open Device"
<Stryk> err..resource ID.
<Stryk> *
<joch> strange
<Stryk> Hm. Actually, prior to this, I had ubuntu installed. And the error message THAT gave me was a bit more..descriptive.
<Stryk> (From a what other people had wrong with it perspective)
<Stryk> Something about a proxy being set incorrectly. Didnt seem to like my router.
<pussfeller> im trying to adjust my screen rez in kde but it saying it cant load the module
<Vose> crimsun I am still here
<qbar> gil_: go to system settings: display
<gil_> yes?
<qbar> gil_: see how it has a place on the left for splash screens?
<gil_> thats ksplash....
<crimsun> Vose: can you list the contents of /media/sda1 ?
<gil_> thats not what i want
<qbar> oh
<gil_> i want to change the bootsplash....you know? the boot after grub
<qbar> what do you want?
<Stryk> Quick Q: How do I edit a file like apt/sources.list and get it to save?
<Zaire> why is it that when I try to mount my cdrom it keeps asking me to specify the filesystem
<Stryk> I just realized it wont save >.>
<qbar> the login window?
<pussfeller> its in > /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/displayconfig.py"
<gil_> no
<gil_> right after grub the Kubuntu boot screen where all devices are loadead...i wanna change that
<qbar> oh
<qbar> I don't know about that
<Vose> crimsun what command do I use to do that?
<crimsun> Vose: ls -l /media/sda1
<qbar> anyone have problems with needing to scroll, but there are no scroll bars displayed?
<Vose> crimsun it did show the conence
<crimsun> Vose: so try using Konqueror to browse the tree from the root (/)
<qbar> or not being able to save a file to a usb flash drive?
<Vose> crimsun thank you so much its all there
<crimsun> Vose: np
<Zaire> why is it that when I try to mount my cdrom it keeps asking me to specify the filesystem
<tyfon_> is it blank?
<Zaire> nope
<tyfon_> dmesg say anything?
<Zaire> its my UT 2004 cd
<Zaire> it just says mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Vose> crimsun one last question should I change to dapper? just by changing all the brezzy to daper in the Adapt repository?
<tyfon_> you can spesify fs type with -t so for a cdrom it would probably be -t iso9660
<crimsun> Vose: that's your decision.
<crimsun> Vose: keep in mind that Breezy is supported until April 2007.
<Zaire> bad option it said
<qbar> anyone get the error "saving using protocol "media" is not supported" when trying to save a file to a usb thumb drive?
<tyfon_> Zaire: sudo modprobe iso9660
<Vose> crimsun to do it all I need to do is chage the word "breezy" to "dapper" in all the lines of text right?
<Zaire> and cdrom is not a block device as well
<crimsun> Vose: and update && dist-upgrade, yes, but unless you have a pressing desire/need to, you may considering waiting a bit
<crimsun> Vose: with more cutting-edge software comes more bugs
<Zaire> ok now the original command you gave me worked
<Vose> crimsun ok I will wait I have been using linux just for less then a week so I need to first work on my learning curv again thank you
<crimsun> Vose: np
<Zaire> thanks for the help tyfon
<qbar> anyone get the error "saving using protocol "media" is not supported" when trying to save a file to a usb thumb drive?
<tyfon_> your welcome
<denver1> hi
<tyfon_> hmm dapper doesnt actually load isofs module here either automatically.. thats strange
* qbar thinks he will go back to ubuntu.  PPC kubuntu is still too buggy.
<Zaire> yea kinda odd lol Im using Xubuntu
<tyfon_> oh well, one more for /etc/modules
<oomph> does anyone run winbind?
<oomph> i need to log into a windows domain to access shares
<Flame> Hi
<Flame> Im rather nub...
<mrfishhat>   yous a n00b?
<oomph> hi there
<Flame> How do I edit the sources.list file?
<Flame> Yah and proud of it ;P
<oomph> Flame: its located in /etc/apt
<Flame> (Gives me license to ask questions anyone with a bit of knowledge would feel guilty about)
<Flame> Right
<Flame> I found it
<Flame> But I cant edit it >.>
<oomph> what are you trying to add to it?
<mrfishhat> sudo gedit
<Zaire> cd into the directory and type sudo vi source.list
<oomph> use gedit if your nub
<oomph> :P
<Zaire> vi works just as good
<Flame> kk got it. One more nubby question.
<Flame> Im having an issue updating.
<mrfishhat> k?
<Flame> Adept will gimme the list of updates just fine
<Flame> But..it dies after I click Apply Changes
<Flame> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Flame> Thats what it shows me.
<Flame> I tried the sudo apt-get update command as well.
<mrfishhat> click preview changes
<Flame> And it gives me a buncha errors
<Flame> k
<Zaire> looks like it just didn't like some of the packages thats happened to me before
<mrfishhat> use apt-get
<Flame> Ok I tried to test with acct...the accounting one
<Flame> And when I click preview changes
<Flame> It shows status as not installed
<Flame> and requested as install.
<Flame> But it wont install it.
<Zaire> what are you trying to install?
<Flame> ANY of the packages.
<Flame> None of them work >.<
<Zaire> oook then that sinteresting lol
<Flame> lol
<Flame> I tried sudo apt-get update
<Flame> And I get...
<Zaire> Ive never had a prob with apt-get lol
<Flame> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/multiverse Sources
<Flame>   Connection failed [IP: 85.133.25.8 80] 
<Flame> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg  Connection failed [IP: 85.133.25.8 80] 
<Flame> That times like...ten of each.
<oomph> do you require any proxy settings or anything to get outbound?
<Flame> Umm
<Zaire> just as a test try sudo apt-get install lynx
<Flame> Everything is set to auto-detect.
<Flame> And it works for the net...and AIM, and this
<Flame> It just doesnt for updating.
<Flame> Lol
<jbirdAngel> what do i want to use in place of notepad/wordpad
<Flame> In any way/shape/form.
<mrfishhat> gedit
<mrfishhat> or kedit
<mrfishhat> notepad replacements
<jbirdAngel> mrfishhat: okay thanks, kedit doesnt come with kubuntu or i just dont see it?
<Flame> Ok when i tried the apt-get install lynx
<Flame> I get..
<mrfishhat> kate comes with kubuntu
<mrfishhat> i apt-got it
<jbirdAngel> okay thank you
<mrfishhat> np
<Zaire> you get....?
<Flame> It asked me a verify prompt
<Zaire> yeps thats normal
<Flame> And I hit Y as usual
<Flame> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main lynx 2.8.5-2ubuntu1
<Flame>   Connection failed [IP: 85.133.25.8 80] 
<Flame> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lynx/lynx_2.8.5-2ubuntu1_i386.deb  Connection failed [IP: 85.133.25.8 80] 
<Flame> And got owned. Again.
<Flame> Lol
<Zaire> damn thats messed lol
<Flame> Is it my router/modem?
<bimberi> !us
<ubotu> **NB** The US Archives are having frequent issues, remove the "us" out of your  sources.list by typing >> sudo sed -i 's/us\.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list <<in a terminal (Menu applications accessories terminal)
<Flame> O.o
<Flame> So just have it as archive.ubuntu.com?
<syridian> Hello Everyone....  I'm new to linux and just playing around learning...  Trying to install Firefox as my defult browser, and it doesn't seem to work...  I have Un-compressed it into it's own folder, I have created a desktop shortcut to it, but it just doesn't seem to work...  I have obviously forgotten something, any idea's?
<oomph> did you sudo -i i assume
<Zaire> dunno
<Flame> Hm.
<Flame> Well at this point, its not like its working anyways...
<Flame> Lol
<mrfishhat> for a firefox install its easier to in the terminal
<mrfishhat> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Flame> hm
<Flame> Does ca.archive.ubuntu.com exist?
<Zaire> my apt-get is still funtional so thats kinda wierd lol
<Flame> Well
<Flame> I changed it to CA.
<Flame> And now I get a different error.
<Flame> So.../scratches head. Something changed for sure
<Flame> lol
<Zaire> lol sound like your apt-get may be messed lol
<Flame> lol
<syridian> Oh ok...  Thats something I have no experience with...  yet. ;)   The Install docs on mozilla just said to extract it to its own directory...
<Flame> well
<Flame> the CA.archive.ubuntu.com archives DO exist.
<Flame> And when I do the apt-get with lynx.
<Flame> I get...
<Hawkwind> Can anyone tell me what package or how to get more themes for gkrellm2 ?  In Mandriva it's a simple isntall of gkrellm-themes but I can't seem to figure out how to do it in Kubuntu
<Flame> Package lynx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Flame> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Flame> is only available from another source
<Flame> E: Package lynx has no installation candidate
<Flame> Which..I dunno. Anyone have experience with that?
<Flame> lol
<Hawkwind> I've even copied over my ~/.gkrellm2 directory from my mandriva box to the Kubuntu box with no luck with the themes
<Flame> Ive got NO idea where to go from there >.>
<Zaire> dunno
<denver1> i can't open konqueror as root in a terminal with sudo konqueror  any ideas?
<Zaire> ok this is wierd I unmounted the cdrom so that I could put disc 2 in and so I re-mount it and it still thinks the disc is the first one
<Flame> Lol
<Flame> Well no matter what happens
<Flame> Just remember
<Flame> "Im not as screwed as that Flame guy..."
<Flame> ^_^
<jbirdAngel> how do i save a file to my fat32 partition that is mounted in a folder in /media/
<Zaire> well I suppose but you may be able to fix it with a fresh install not to sure though
<Flame> Eh. Tried that already.
<Flame> And the odd part.
<Flame> Is that I had the exact same issue with ubuntu.
<Zaire> damn maybe just don't like your isp then
<Flame> Except...I prefer KDE.
<Flame> So I switched.
<Flame> Lol
<Flame> Yeah..well not totally
<Flame> Because when I run it
<Flame> as a liveCD
<Flame> I can update
<Flame> >.>
<Flame> <.<
<Flame> Which is why Im absolutely lost as to why its being annoying...
<Zaire> maybe you should try Xubuntu lol
<Flame> With my progressively worse luck...Xubuntu will just blow up and leave me with a flaming box...
<jbirdAngel> it says i cant write to ito
<denver1> i can't open konqueror as root in a consloe with the command sudo konqueror  any ideas?
<thom_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Zaire> thats waht I thought cause I can't use kubuntu or ubuntu so I got this and it works better for me then the others did
<Hawkwind> denver1: Why do you want to run konqueror as root anyways ?
<crimsun> Flame: apt-cache policy lynx
<Flame> O.o
<thom_> the restircted formats page is full of errors
<Flame> Whats that...supposed to do?
<james_xxx> ok i have no idea what happened, but suddenly the graphics on this computer have really SLOWED down. i have rebooted twice now. any ideas?
<crimsun> Flame: paste the output here. It tells me whether your sources.list is correct.
<denver1> to copy files from a flash device to my /var/apt/archives folder
<Flame> lynx:
<Flame>   Installed: (none)
<Flame>   Candidate: (none)
<Flame>   Version table:
<thom_> java does not install on any method
<Flame> Umm
<crimsun> Flame: well that's why. You don't have main enabled.
<Flame> I have no idea whether thats dead, alive, up, down, left, right, or charm.
<Flame> >.>
<Hawkwind> denver1: So open up a terminal/konsole and use the cp command
<crimsun> Flame: grep main /etc/sources.list
<Hawkwind> denver1: You really don't want to run konqueror as root
<crimsun> Flame: sorry, /etc/apt/sources.list
<denver1> i've never used that to copy b4
<jbirdAngel> Hawkwind can you tell me how to save a file to my fat32 partition? it says i cant write to it, its mounted to media/foldername but when i try to save it there it says i cant write to it
<Zaire> damn I try normal umount and it says device is busy :S
<Hawkwind> jbirdAngel: I've never used fat or any windows derivitive unfortunately so I can't help ya on that one
<Zaire> and if I use umount -l it messes up the install of UT
<jbirdAngel> Hawkwind okay thank you
<Flame> Ok
<Flame> I got the /etc/apt/sources.list open
<Flame> Now...what?
<crimsun> Flame: you were supposed to paste me the output from that command.
<Flame> Well, I can do that too! >.> Sec.
<Flame> ~$ /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flame> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<Flame> >>
<Hawkwind> Flame: grep main /etc/apt/sources/list
<Hawkwind> You forgot grep, or use sudo if necessary which it shouldn't be
<Kadran> hi Hawkwind
<Flame> Ok
<Flame> I get a list.
<Hawkwind> Kadran: Hey there
<james_xxx> if somone could give me a suggestion, i would really appreciate it. i noticed that my monitor was not going into power-saving mode a while ago... and rebooted. now i am noticing that my graphics are really slowed down. would anyone have any suggestions at all?
<Hawkwind> Flame: Pastebin.com the output of that list
<Kadran> Hawkwind: hope you make something kool in ubuntu like sos for mandriva
<Flame> k sec.
<Hawkwind> Kadran: I hope so too :)  Though I'm seriously working on it.
<Hawkwind> Kadran: I did build my first ubuntu package today.  What a learning experience that was
<Flame> Crim: http://pastebin.com/758800
<Flame> Err...hawk
<Flame> >.>
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I was wondering is there a linux app out there that is like an alarm clock that can start your computer automaticly and play your music at a certain time?
<Flame> Stupid colors...Im so lost
<Zaire> does this look normal to anyone lol http://pastebin.com/758801
<Kadran> Hawkwind: hope i could help, i alwayes liked SoS, and thank you for it :)
<crimsun> Flame: uncomment the dapper-security ones, too, since we'll be putting packages there soon.
<Flame> Not to me, but you dont want my opinion...I have no idea.
<Flame> ok.
<crimsun> Flame: then save, exit, and apt-get update
<Hawkwind> Kadran: You're very welcome.  I'll have something soon I hope as I'm about to switch my main desktop to Kubuntu
<Flame> SO I reopen the file using Konc, edit as root, uncomment, save, exit, apt-get update?
<crimsun> Flame: yes
<crimsun> [unless you want me to give you the sed command? heh] 
<Flame> Lol!
<Flame> No
<Flame> Ok
<Flame> Uncommented
<Flame> Saved
<Flame> Exited
<Flame> Now I apt-get update, right?
<crimsun> yes, then apt-get install lynx
<Zaire> hey crimsun what do you make of this http://pastebin.com/758801
<Flame> Errors. Again >.<
<Flame> Same errors as before actually.
<oomph> anyone familiar with configuring winbind
<Flame> Want those pastebin'd?
<crimsun> Flame: yes.
<Kadran> Hawkwind: waiting for your news, the main reason that made me switch to kubuntu it is soo update ( just like SoS ) :)
<Flame> kk
<crimsun> Zaire: apt-get install libstdc++5
<james_xxx> if somone could give me a suggestion, i would really appreciate it. i noticed that my monitor was not going into power-saving mode a while ago... and rebooted. now i am noticing that my graphics are really slowed down. would anyone have any suggestions at all? i am running kubuntu dapper w/KDE 3.5.3.
<Zaire> ok lol thx
<Flame> Crim:
<Flame> http://pastebin.com/758807
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I was wondering is there a linux app out there that is like an alarm clock that can start your computer automaticly and play your music at a certain time?
<crimsun> Flame: your network has connectivity issues?
<Flame> Umm
<Zaire> then the only issue I may have to deal with is figuring out how to swap cds with it lol
<Flame> By that you mean...
<Flame> >.>
<troy> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: well, the computer would have to already be running
<BluDog_Anchorite> some bios'es have a setting to specify startup time
<Kadran> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: there is a script for amarok
<Flame> Crim: I can get online. And onto Kopete or whatever the messenger is. And onto this. >>
<troy> the script will only play music at a certain time, not turn on the computer (and log on)
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Well I really don't want to leave my PC running all night
<Flame> Lol
<crimsun> Flame: then change all instances of "us.archive" to just "archive", then update again
<troy> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: it's not going to work then, sorry -
<Flame> ok
<Flame> Sec ^^
<jbirdAngel> someone said i need to enable my kernel to write to the partition?
<james_xxx> if somone could give me a suggestion, i would really appreciate it. i noticed that my monitor was not going into power-saving mode a while ago... and rebooted. now i am noticing that my graphics are really slowed down. would anyone have any suggestions at all? i am running kubuntu dapper w/KDE 3.5.3.
<Kadran> james_xxx: what is the graphics card?
<Flame> Crim: I removed all the instances of us. and ca.
<Flame> And then re-ran apt-get update
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Thanks for the help
<Flame> And I get the same errors.
<Flame> You can literally...check the pastebin file as before, remove all ca. and us. and its what I see.
<Flame> >.,
<Flame> >,<*
<james_xxx> Kadran: an intel i810
<james_xxx> Kadran: but everything was working fine a few hours ago
<Kadran> james_xxx: ok check if acpid is working?
<Hawkwind> Kadran: Well it'll be a while yet as I just installed Kubuntu on a spare box 2 days ago and I'm just learning it.  Once I get the basics down it'll become my main OS and then hopefully short after that SoS will start getting a bunch of stuff added to it
<Flame> Anyone...ideas? :(
<james_xxx> Kadran: how do i do that?
<Kadran> james_xxx: 'sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart'
<Kadran> Hawkwind: Kool and good luck, i will see sos website to check the new news :)
<Flame> >>
<james_xxx> Kadran: i did that now
<Hawkwind> Kadran: Heh, thanks :)
<Flame> Did Crimsun go afk? ><
<TehUni> i've just installed a fresh kubuntu then followed the guide.  i get random freezes after a few minutes when compiz is running. any ideas?
<Hawkwind> Don't run compiz ?
<Hawkwind> :P
<Flame> Lol
<Flame> ./Sigh
<Flame> Anyone have any other ideas for me? >.<
<Kadran> james_xxx: i had problems with the acpid before and the power so i hope restarting acpid would solve your problem
<james_xxx> Kadran: iwell, i welcome any suggestion
<linuxmonkey> crimsun: you still here?
<crimsun> barely, at work. What's up?
<linuxmonkey> who would I report a website issue to, the new CoC wont allow it to be entered on the site when signed
<Flame> Any other ideas Crim? =/
<Flame> I tried a few diff mirrors
<Flame> Nothing still
<jbirdAngel> alright im gonna go thank you all for trying to help
<jbirdAngel> Fear not, little flock; for it is your Father's good pleasure to give you the kingdom. - Jesus  -Luke 12:32 KJV
<linuxmonkey> crimsun: i get  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15062 when trying to sign the 1.0.1 version, I signed 1.0 with no issues, and other people told me their getting same issue
<crimsun> Flame: ``host archive.ubuntu.com''
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: file a bunch on LP
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: better yet, make sure you're not filing a duplicate first
<regeya> I must be some sort of heretic...I'm using Firefox for my browser, Krusader for my filemanager, and for window border style, a deKorator scheme based on the Clearlooks theme. :-P
* regeya feels weird
<james_xxx> if somone could give me a suggestion, i would really appreciate it. i noticed that my monitor was not going into power-saving mode a while ago... and rebooted. now i am noticing that my graphics are really slowed down. would anyone have any suggestions at all? i am running kubuntu dapper w/KDE 3.5.3.
<crimsun> james_xxx: which graphics drivers are you using?
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: sorry, s/bunch/bug/
<james_xxx> crimsun: i don't know
<crimsun> james_xxx: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<james_xxx> crimsun: where do i find that
<crimsun> james_xxx: ... /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<linuxmonkey> crimsun: what? i dont see bunch in my menu..lol
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: no, that means file a /bug/, not file a /bunch/
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: s// is regex syntax
<james_xxx> crimsun: i am lost here, brb
<ice_1963> hat's off kubuntu very good work thank you...
<crimsun> james_xxx: paste the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto the Web site http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<linuxmonkey> ok im officially lost crimsun. lol been a long day
<james_xxx> crim
<james_xxx> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/758848
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: what's your LP id?
<linuxmonkey> linuxmonkey
<crimsun> james_xxx: note line 1408: "(II) I810(0): direct rendering: Failed"
<james_xxx> crimsun: what does that mean?
<james_xxx> crimsun: direct rendering was not enabled to begin with as far as i knew
<boolka> on what distro is kubuntu based on,  sarge, etch, or sid?
<crimsun> james_xxx: it's enabled by default.
<james_xxx> crimsun: does this mean my graphics card gave out?
<crimsun> boolka: none. We sync with Sid at the beginning of each cycle and then periodically as it's deemed appropriate on a per-package basis.
<crimsun> james_xxx: no, it means DRI is not enabled, which can be caused by any number of things.
<boolka> cool
<crimsun> james_xxx: did you attempt to install/update any video drivers from an external repo?
<james_xxx> crimsun: it seems like i install a few gestreamer packages last night...
<james_xxx> gstreamer*
<zblach> drat, i killed my sound
<james_xxx> but this was all still working this morning
<zblach> james_xxx: same problem
<linuxmonkey> crimsun: did u get my LP ID? I posted it right after u asked for it
<james_xxx> zblach: you are having issues with your accelerated 3D graphics?
<zblach> ah. thought you were talking about sound. i also installed some gstreamer packages and it killed things
<james_xxx> crimsun: i am guessing there is no easy solution to my problem lol
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: yes, but I'm very busy right now. It would be most appreciated if everyone would be patient.
<earHertz> I've installed kubuntu-desktop over a ubuntu install, but my main menu still looks like gnome: http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/9179/kubuntugnome7zn.jpg
<earHertz> what do I do?
<linuxmonkey> no problem I can wait, just wanted to make sure you got it
<james_xxx> crimsun: you can take your time with my answer.... i am studying so it is just when you get the chance
<lizardmane> how do you have ssh login to a server with a saved password, so that you don't have to type in the password?  Need to do this in a script.
<netsi> I'm having a problem with multimedia keys (vol up, vol down and mute) not the same that is in the topic, but exactly like described here: http://lists.debian.org/debian-qt-kde/2004/06/msg00144.html Any advice?
<zblach> after installing some gstreamer packages, my sound died. I miss it. how can I get it back?
<lizardmane> nevermind
<[Relic] > Anyone use kate?
<chavo> earHertz, you're still running gnome buddy
<chavo> [Relic] , sure do
<earHertz> chavo: so I thought. But apt-get tells me kubuntu-destop is installed.
<earHertz> so what do I need to do?
<chavo> earHertz, you gotta log out of gnome and then there's a menu button on the gdm screen
<james_xxx> crimsun: just to provide additional info, games like planet penguin racer and foobilliards, as well as 3D screen savers , etc, had been working well.... however, i would always get the error with boson that direct rendering was not enabled. that is why i thought i did not have direct rendering to begin with. i really am not sure what caused this change today. i did install some packages for using OCR when using a scanner. another stran
<james_xxx> ings, power saving mode was disabled, and i had not done that.
<chavo> earHertz, click that and go to the sessions menu
<chavo> and choose KDE
<[Relic] > Is there anyway of getting rid of those menu buttons [find files/terminal/documents/filebrowser]  on the side or bottom or at least fixing them in one place so they don't start in the way they normally do?
<earHertz> chavo: I recall doing that as part of the install, but...
<earHertz> chavo: I logged out of gnome to a console. now what?
<CheeseBurgerMan> earHertz: sudo /etc/intit.d/kdm start
<chavo> hmm is gdm running, the login screen, Or did you choose to make kdm the default?
<chavo> what he said
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<earHertz> I chose kdm, I THINK
<earHertz> atlogin, I see the Kubuntu loogo screen
<chavo> [Relic] , I don't have those buttons but I got rid of them a long time ago and can't remember exactly how :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> It doesn't really matter, you can get to both KDE and Gnome from gdm or kdm.
<zblach> what would have killed my sound?
<earHertz> so I type kdm in the console??
<CheeseBurgerMan> earHertz: sudo /etc/intit.d/kdm start
<[Relic] > chavo, I did on the last install too but can't remember how since I installed the new one  :)
<chavo> yeah I don't see it in the menus
<chavo> hold on I'llk try running it with a fresh profile
<earHertz> "Startimg K display manager: kdm already running"
<[Relic] > got rid of them but how do I save that as the primary settings  :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> earHertz: sudo /etc/intit.d/kdm stop
<CheeseBurgerMan> then try starting it again.
<james_xxx> i think i'll just forget about my 3D graphics issues and drink some more beer
<chiayu> I have entered
<chiayu> hello, everyone, I like KDE
<earHertz> CheeseBurgerMan: I kil'd it, but no dice on restart
<CheeseBurgerMan> earHertz: What did it say?
<chavo> [Relic] , Like I said I can't remember how I did it. My .kde folder is a couple years old :)
<[Relic] > :)
<[Relic] > chavo,  got it, had to save the current settings as Default Session
<chavo> ok
<earHertz> CheeseBurgerMan: nothing much. apparently I'm running Kdm, but it looks like gdm
<chavo> I thought that was it
<CheeseBurgerMan> earHertz: Try stopping gdm.
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<earHertz> CheeseBurgerMan: did that, and then stopped kdm too
<CheeseBurgerMan> earHertz: Good. Did you try starting kdm again?
<earHertz> no, I'm rebooting
<CheeseBurgerMan> earHertz: That'll just restart gdm
<earHertz> oh. ;(
<CheeseBurgerMan> Try starting kdm
<james_xxx> if somone could give me a suggestion, i would really appreciate it. i noticed a while ago that my graphics are really slowed down, i.e. no accelerated 3D graphics, would anyone have any suggestions at all? i am running kubuntu dapper w/KDE 3.5.3.
<crimsun> james_xxx: so, confirm ``glxinfo |grep ^direct''
<earHertz> CheeseBurgerMan: ok, I'm at the console, I've stopped gdm and started kdm
<james_xxx> crimsun: direct rendering: No
<earHertz> how do I start an x-session?
<CheeseBurgerMan> startx
<earHertz> thanks
<crimsun> james_xxx: please pastebin /var/log/dmesg
<james_xxx> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/758927
<CaBlGuY> enlightenment anyone??  I could use some help setting it up..
<DaSkreech> What happens if I remove kubuntu-desktop?
<CaBlGuY> it goes into defualt environment
<CheeseBurgerMan> DaSkreech: Not much, kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage for KDE.
<DaSkreech> Ok then good bye to it then
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<earHertz> sudo /ettpd
<mnphenow> Anybody had any luck with Kubuntu+ATI+XGL?
<Aidan> anybody knows some peer guardian app for linux?
<CaBlGuY> Aidan:  Ummmm  ya don't need that for Linux silly..
<crimsun> james_xxx: and ``dmesg |grep -i drm''?
<earHertz> vrap!!
<earHertz> I';m runnign kdm, I still see teh stupid gnome menu
<Aidan> CaBiGuY: Are u secure in Linux?
<james_xxx> crimsun: i entered that and nothing happened
<CaBlGuY> Aidan:  more "secure" in Winblowz..  ;)
<Aidan> CaBlGuY: xD
<CaBlGuY> NO, OS is totally "secure"..
<crimsun> james_xxx: and ``lsmod |grep -i ^drm''?
<CaBlGuY> If a freak wants to hack yur machine, he's gettin in..
<CheeseBurgerMan> earHertz: are you in kde or gnome?
<james_xxx> crimsun: again nothing
<Aidan> CaBlGuY: I c
<earHertz> CheeseBurgerMan: kdm is running, gdm is not
<CheeseBurgerMan> earHertz: You'll have to manually tell it to log into kde. When you're at the login screen, click on 'session', and then click on 'KDE'
<earHertz> but I see gnome-like menus
<earHertz> Oh!
<CheeseBurgerMan> You can log into gnome. via kdm. :)
<crimsun> james_xxx: well then. sudo modprobe drm, and log out and back in
<james_xxx> crimsun: ok i'll be back in a few seconds... i appreciate you taking the time'
<earHertz> CheeseBurgerMan: this would be frustrating as hell if I had to do this on a real machine
<DaSkreech> )*^&##
<DaSkreech> How do you get Musicbrainz with MP3?
<crimsun> recompile it with mp3 support.
<Aidan> Automatix
<CheeseBurgerMan> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a utility which helps install various codecs and applications which cannot be part of the default installation, also another utility is called EasyUbuntu, please join #automatix or #easyubuntu for more information
<CheeseBurgerMan> Wow, that's been changed. :P
<earHertz> CheeseBurgerMan: yes! Thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> earHertz: No problemo. :)
<Aidan> Kubuntu 6.06 LTS vs Windows Vista..... tachaaaaaaann!!
<Aidan> AND THE WINNER ISSSS...
<james_xxx> crimsun: i'm back
<CaBlGuY> james_xxx:  Hi back..  :p
<james_xxx> crimsun: nothing has changed at this point, which may be what you expected anyways
<crimsun> james_xxx: right. You either need i810 or i830, I believe the latter, loaded.
<james_xxx> crimsun: hmmm.....
<word> is there a way i can get a list of all the packages i have installed into a text file so i can reinstall them when i reinstall kubuntu?
<mnphenow> Anybody had any luck with Kubuntu+ATI+XGL or any (K)Ubuntu+XGL?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubotu: tell mnphenow about xgl
<james_xxx> crimsun: i don't know how to do that (as you might have guessed). does this mean that i810 or i830 was loaded, and somehow got lost?
<chavo> mnphenow, I'm running KDE on XGL
<crimsun> james_xxx: lsmod |egrep '^(i810|i830)'
<mnphenow> ah, thanks for the pointer
<james_xxx> crimsun: i entered that and got nothing
<crimsun> james_xxx: ok, let's try i830
<crimsun> sudo modprobe i830
<crimsun> then log out and back in
<james_xxx> brb
<word> is there a packages.list or something somewhere?
<earHertz> Is there a way to make teh mouse scroll wheel advance by page, rathre than by lines?
<earHertz> Is there a way to customize mouse buttons for particular apps, like microsoft intellimouse?
<james_xxx> crimsun: back again
<BlankB> !nvidia power saving
<ubotu> BlankB: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<crimsun> james_xxx: and glxinfo?
<james_xxx> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/758972
<ShastaMaroon> I know there's an ext3 driver for windows...is there an nfs as well?  I'm not finding much on google
<ShastaMaroon> nevermind, I was searching wrong or something.  found one.
<crimsun> dah, it looks like you use the i915 drm
<crimsun> s/dah/ah/
<ShastaMaroon> nevermind, its not free.
<crimsun> james_xxx: sudo modprobe -r i830 && sudo modprobe i915
<chavo> ShastaMaroon, that windows ext2 driver gave me some BSODS, just a little warning
<crimsun> james_xxx: then log out and back in
<Vose> a quick question how do I safely remove USB devices?
<crimsun> secondary-click and Unmount
<ShastaMaroon> chavo I've been using this ext3 one for a while now...no problems.  It's got a graphical installer and everything, seems to be pretty mature.
<Vose> crimsun thank you
<crimsun> or I guess it's "Remove this device safely" or whatever
<ShastaMaroon> chavo only thing it doesn't do is update the journal.  Not a big deal since I just mount a shared partition
<ShastaMaroon> oh here we go.  microsoft has a free download for nfs server/client...somehow they got it to 120mb...but it works
<m5m> does anyone have experience mirroring on apache? Specifically, I have apache running on my school's LAN and I'd like to use rsync or <insert your tool here> to mirror that WebDav accessible server to a remote external server, so that any files copied to either location would show up at the other, (I'm happy to use cron or to use something that 'watches' the directory contents) Any ideas???
<Vose> hmm did not find that option in konq because it was not recognised as a "storage media" there is no unmout I guess it probably will not hurt if I just unplug it
<james_xxx> crimsun: back once more
<crimsun> james_xxx: and glxinfo |grep ^direct ?
<james_xxx> crimsun: direct rendering: No
<Vose> m5m I have no idea but I would like to do it between Luinux and windos 2000 do you know if it is posible?
<m5m> Vose: yes, I'm sure it's _possible_ but I don't have that info yet; I'm not sure my question is directly on-topic as it's not kubuntu-specific
<Vose> m5m I used beInSync between two windows pc and it worked quite well
<Vose> it would be cool to know if there was anything out there for kubuntu or linux
<m5m> Vose: well, I'm familiar with rsync and rdiff-backup a little bit, I'm pretty sure they're both capable of the job
<Vose> m5m thank you I will look them up
<crimsun> james_xxx: hmm, it should be possible. Has it worked before?
<m5m> vose try 'man rsync' that's where I'm at currently
<james_xxx> crimsun: it all worked until some time this afternoon
<james_xxx> crimsun: the only thing i did this afternoon (that i recall) was download and install some OCR software, and try to connect a very old scanner to this computer
<Vose> m5m the one I was using worked over the internet do you know if rsync only works over a lan network?
<m5m> Vose: nope it works over ssh or tcp see the man page, it explains it all
<Vose> m5m thank you
<matt_> Hello, might someone be able to help me with a RAID array? It would be greatly appreciated. :) I hope I'm in the rite place, excuse me if Im not.
<matt_> Does anyone know about installing on a RAID?
<b0xen> Anybody know if there is a VMware Player image availible for Kubuntu/Ubuntu or Xubuntu, for dapper drake?
<b0xen> ive googled like crazy but i cant find one
<james_xxx> crimsun: should i just re-install kubuntu? lol
<posthuman> hi everyone.  I am having problems getting my HP 1600 printer working.  I am using the printer module in the system settings, it seems to detect it..but I can't find the name of the printer under hewlett packard.  Infact, there's only like 4 printers under HP
<posthuman> oh god
<posthuman> ignore that
<posthuman> i just figured it out
<posthuman> :(
<posthuman> lol
<Qrawl> was it plugged in
<Qrawl> oh
<posthuman> for some reason there is a hewlett packard section, and a HP section
<posthuman> lmao
<posthuman> it was under HP
* posthuman needs to learn how to read
<Qrawl> that seems like an honest mistake
<lizardmane> nevermind
<Qrawl> ok
<posthuman> i guess i'll ask though, there is a PSC 1600 and a PSC 1600 hpijs.  What is the difference between those?
<matt_> WOuld anyone happen to know about instlling onto a RAID array?
<Qrawl> ijs is probably ink jet stream or something
<posthuman> ah ok
<posthuman> thanks :)
<Qrawl> just guessing
<matt_> (Are my messages not being sent?)
<posthuman> i tested the one without that and it worked fine
<posthuman> :)
<DigiLife> ijs is ink jet system
<Qrawl> oh
<lizardmane> is there a graphical proggie to manage the crontab?  It ain't in
<Qrawl> The Hewlett-Packard Inkjet Driver Project is a add-on to the GNU Ghostscript application. This driver is open source software based on the Hewlett Packard Appliance Printing Development Kit APDK for deskjet printers.
<lizardmane> is there a graphical proggie to manage the crontab?  It ain't in "system settings".
<Qrawl> kcron
<Qrawl> its in the System menu
<lizardmane> Qrawl: where does it save the crontab? without root access?
<Qrawl> oh
<lizardmane> Qrawl: i.e., kcron
<Qrawl> I dont know.  Im using it though, to give me live webcam wallpaper
<matt_> Would anyone happen to know about installing Dapper onto a RAID Array
<Qrawl> updates every 10 min
<lizardmane> Qrawl: hmmm, ok
<Qrawl> I dont know anything about RAID arrays.  did you ask in #Ubuntu
<Qrawl> that channel is more busy
<Qrawl> Mark Shuttleworth needs to make Kubuntu the default distro
<Qrawl> since it's more user friendly, and thats what he uses
<dubmusic> I know about RAID
<dubmusic> matt
<matt_> Great! Mind helping a losy X windoez user?
<matt_> lost*
<raf> hello all
<posthuman> how does one install firefox on kubuntu?
<raf> I want to modify the Kubuntu CD to fit my needs, how can I achieve this?
<frank_> posthuman: use add/remove programs or adept to install it
<Qrawl> posthuman, are you using Dapper
<posthuman> yes.  I tried in adept but i'm not finding it.  I'm guessing it's in a repository i do not have?
<Qrawl> ok nm
<frank_> posthuman: no. it's in main. and the package name is firefox
<chavo> posthuman, did you use add/remove programs or adept?
<earHertz> what apt-get do I need to install teh x11 include files?
<posthuman> i tried adept
<posthuman> let me try add/remove real quick
<matt_> dubmusic, would you happen to know about installing onto a RAID? The install wont detect my array.
<matt_> dubmusic, the install just sees my array as separate disks.
<chavo> posthuman, it should be in adept
<raf> posthuman: I have downloaded the tar.gz from firefox site, and just decompress it
<posthuman> ohh , i guess i used the add/remove before, but it had kde selected
<posthuman> I selected all and it found firefox
<posthuman> :)
<raf> posthuman: and I made a link  in muy desktop
<chavo> yeah add/remove only shows kde stuff
<james_xxx> if anyone can help me in this, i would appreciate it. if nothing helps, i am afraid i am going to have to re-install kubuntu... maybe this question does not belong in here, but... my accelerated 3D graphics quit working this afternoon, and i have no idea why. i am running kubuntu dapper w/KDE 3.5.3
<posthuman> thanks everyone
<posthuman> not use to kubuntu yet, but it seems very nice
<james_xxx> i have loved kubuntu until today lol
<Qrawl> did you mess with anything
<Qrawl> or did it jsut stop working
<raf> somebody who want to help me, I want to modify de Kubuntu CD contents to fit my needs, I need samba, and other stuf
<raf> f
<posthuman> kubuntu is the first distro to configure my internet correctly, oddly.  I've used suse mostly, and i've always had to change the nameservers
<Qrawl> raf,  what do you mean
<Qrawl> raf, you want to put things in the ISO?
<Qrawl> you people type too slow
<Qrawl> bye
<raf> Qrawl: no, I want to modify the packages that are installed by default, I don't need some, and I need some others
<word> does the dapper desktop cd include kde 3.5.3?
<frank_> word: no kde 3.5.3 was released too late4
<word> Aight.
<james_xxx> is there a way to pay for hard-core support for x/k/ubuntu?
<frank_> word: you can get kde 3.5.3 from kubuntu.org  but there may be bugs related to it
<james_xxx> KDE 3.5.3 has a few bugs
<frank_> james_xxx: yeah. canonical sells support
<word> frank_: I had bugs already so i installed it but it didn't fix em so looks like i'm gonna just have to reinstall ><
<matt_> Anyone know how to install onto a RAID array? The install just seems my array as separate disks.
<word> I can't even get into recovery console..
<james_xxx> word: i am going to have to probably reinstall, too
<Terminus> matt_: software raid?
<_Pete_> matt_: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<word> james_xxx: :(
<_Pete_> I think you should read that page to get more info about raid ...
<matt_> It is already created in BIOS
<posthuman> one last question, haha.  I see I get an error when 'fetching updates'.  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg gets an error and does not download.  This a server issue?
<james_xxx> word: my 3D graphics just quit this afternoon, and i'm not sure why
<Terminus> matt_: oh... fakeraids like nvidia, etc?
<matt_> Its on an nvidia controller
<matt_> 2 disks on a RAID0
<word> james_xxx: I can't get into recovery console..i have to skip Enterprise Volume Manager System on startup and my panel freaks ou twhen i full screen a window with a white background.
<james_xxx> word: i get the white background at times too
<Terminus> matt_: that's fakeraid. you might be better off just using software raid...
<word> james_xxx: No I mean if I have a window say this one Konversation the background of it's white ( by default ) if i full screen this my panel will freak out
<_Pete_> matt_: http://tienstra4.flatnet.tudelft.nl/~gerte/gen2dmraid/
<james_xxx> wow , canonical charges $250 for desktop support
<posthuman> damn
<word> Uh..I have kubuntu dapper and winblows on a dualboot system...could I create 3 partitions and install another dapper so i can transfer my settings and stuff because my install of kubuntu is broken...
<matt_> pete, is it possible to use that with a boot install?
<matt_> _Pete_**
<matt_> Terminus, to set up a software RAID, would i just delete the fakeraid and boot the install with the disks as single disks and conifgure the software raid there?
<chavo> word, you can do that. You should make a separate /home partition also
<word> chavo: A seperate home partition for safe-keeping?
<Terminus> matt_: yep. probably using the alternate cd. i haven't tried setting up a computer with dapper yet although i do have a debian box here running on software raid0.
<chavo> word, yes that way you never have to worry about zapping your settings
<Terminus> matt_: people i know say that if you want raid, either get a real raid controller or go with software raid and just forget about fakeraid. hehe
<matt_> Thanks a lot, Terminus! Do you notice a speed differance? Slower? Fatser?
<matt_> I also have a rocketraid controller,, terminus, is that considered fakeraid?
<word> chavo: Ok and once I finish transfering everything how do I get rid of the old install?
<kubuntu_user> Has anybody here tried the repo's k7 kernel ?
<chavo> word, there's a couple of things you can do. You can use the old partition as your new /home or you can delete it and resize the one around it
<chavo> kubuntu_user, I use the k7 kernels
<word> chavo: Does that remove it from the 'grub boot loader' thingy?
<chavo> word, no you'll have to take that out yourself
<word> chavo: Yah, that's the part i need help with...is there a tut or something somewhere?
<kubuntu_user> chava man, do you have a nvidia car?
<kubuntu_user> *card
<Terminus> matt_: it seems fast enough for me. actually, fakeraid is also software raid except that it's done through the bios and requires weird drivers so performance is around the same. according to the page supplied by _Pete_ highpoint cards are also fakeraid.
<chavo> word, do you have the alternate or the live cd?
<word> I have the RC version of both
<chavo> kubuntu_user, yes a 6600GT
<kubuntu_user> I can't get nvidia driver to work :(
<chavo> word, If you use the alternate I believe you can tell it not to include your old partitions in grub
<chavo> if you use the live CD it won't include them by default
<kubuntu_user> chavo I installed the driver... It says that it was sucessfully installed.. but X can't get loaded
<word> chavo: I still need it to include my winblows partition though until i can get cvscedega to work with BF2
<chavo> word, yeah either one will add windows to grub
<chavo> kubuntu_user, did you have nvidia working with the other kernel?
<oomph> gedit
<kubuntu_user> chavo I haven't tried... cause the 1st thing I do is to install the k7 kernel
<word> chavo: Theres always a way to remove it later if i mess up though right?
<Ashex> Whenever I mount my ntfs hard drive, it sets the permissions to root
<chavo> kubuntu_user, did you install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-k7 ?
<Ashex> And uid doesn't work
<chavo> word, yes it's just a text file to edit
<oomph> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/Nessus.desktop
<kubuntu_user> chavo.. No.. should I?
<chavo> kubuntu_user, yes
<oomph> i gget a cannot display null when i try to create that file
<chavo> the nvidia kernel module is in that package
<james_xxx> if anyone can help me in this, i would appreciate it. if nothing helps, i am afraid i am going to have to re-install kubuntu... maybe this question does not belong in here, but... my accelerated 3D graphics quit working this afternoon, and i have no idea why. i am running kubuntu dapper w/KDE 3.5.3
<kubuntu_user> chavo but the could nvidia's get installed without these ones?
<word> chavo: Ok thanks. :D
<stevekl> Does anyone know why sometimes I can't use mpg123, and then later on it just suddently works?
<chavo> kubuntu_user, yes
<stevekl> I really wish I understood the KDE sound wrapper better
<kubuntu_user> chavo ok, I gonna try this... thx a lot
<chavo> word, it's /boot/grub/menu.list if you want to take a look at it. It's not that complicated and very well documented
<posthuman> has anyone installed amarok 4.0 on kubuntu dapper? o.o.  I'm trying to, and when I do, it says (BREAK)
<chavo> posthuman, you mean 1.4?
<posthuman> yes, sorry
<posthuman> 1,4
<Ashex> what is the user id of a regular user?
<chavo> posthuman, It works great here
<posthuman> hmmmmm
<chavo> Ashex, it starts at 1000 which is the default user
<Ashex> Grr
<Ashex> I'm trying to mount my ntfs hard drive so I can read off it
<Ashex> but when i mount it the hard drive only has root permissions
<Ashex> and when I do mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/HardDrive/ uid=1000  it doesn't work
<Ashex> it mounts my external usb hard drive just fine, which is ntfs too
<posthuman> chavo: is there any certain repo i need?  it keeps saying break, for some odd reason
<derek_> alrighty havnt been in in awhile just wondering what the easiest way to get mp3 support in dapper w/o breaking anything
<rohan> hi all
<Ashex> Any ideas as to how to set it so a regular user can browse the hard drive?
<rohan> back when i tried kubuntu beta2 and rc, when i disabled services like lvm, evms, the bootdown splash did not go right till the end - it went somewhere half way, and then it shut down
<chavo> posthuman, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<Ashex> oh wait....
<KuLover> terminus are you still here? my router lost connection
<Ashex> I created the folder HardDrive as root, so by default it's root access only, right?
<chavo> you should be able to read it
<KuLover> my old name was matt_, terminus the one questioning about the riad
<posthuman> yes, i added that repo, but it still says break when i try to install it
<posthuman> weird
<posthuman> :o
<chavo> Ashex, this is the line in my fstab for my ntfs partition -> /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46
<RobNyc> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<chavo> and 46 is the plugdev group
<Ashex> thanks chavo, I'll give it a shot
<chavo> and make sure you're in the plugdev group also, just run id it'll tell you the groups youre in
<posthuman> heres my error if anyone can help
<posthuman> http://pastebin.com/759081
<KuLover> terminus are you still here? my router lost connection
<KuLover> my old name was matt_, terminus the one questioning about the riad
<Ashex> is chmod 666 set it so regular users can access the folder?
<Terminus> KuLover: brb. i'm cooking lunch. =D
<KuLover> lol No problem
<KuLover> anyone, is it neccesary to have a swap partition?
<KuLover> I have 2gb running 444 physical ram
<Ashex> it's generally a good idea to always have a swap partition
<KuLover> Tanks
<posthuman> ah i think i see the problem, it's not seeing them in the repo for some reason
<KuLover> Thanks*
<Ashex> what's the hard drive size?
* Hawkwind Stabs RobNyc
<Terminus> KuLover: back. i can leave the stove for 15 mins. what's up? :)
<RobNyc> Hawkwind, ouch lol
<Hawkwind> :P
<Hawkwind> RobNyc: You don't use Mandriva anymore ?
<RobNyc> whats up Hawkwind
<RobNyc> Hawkwind, no do u
<KuLover> Terminus I have two 160GB drives im going to set up for a RAID0 software raid, how would i set up a swap partition with that?
<Hawkwind> RobNyc: For the moment still.  But I've got Kubuntu on a spare box, and loving it
<RobNyc> Hawkwind, same about kubuntu just finish getting xorg-driver-fglrx installed
<RobNyc> i couldnt get the ati's prop driver to work actually
<KuLover> Would it bother if I took some space from one of the drives to set up the swap, terminus?
<Terminus> KuLover: hmmm... i'm not aware of the issues concerning booting up from a raid device. i just have a 20GB drive here that i use for boot up and the raid is just mounted for data storage.
<pussfeller> how do ikeep beagled from starting
<KuLover> No real issues yet, just wondering how should i set up the swap partition ?
<BlankB> KuLover: lots of people dont like them but I use swapfiles instead of swap partitions.
<RobNyc> what app does Kubuntu has to handle .debs ? like ubuntu has gdept
<KuLover> BlankB, How would I go about setting that up?
<KuLover> Im at the partitioning step rite now. im talking from a separate computer, BlanB
<Terminus> KuLover: you could try just putting the swap in the md... i'm just not sure if stuff like that will work. maybe http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-0.4x-HOWTO.html will give you more information. :)
<pussfeller> i don't even see a front end for beagled
<pussfeller> and it running in the background, watching me, eating all my bogomipszes
<BlankB> KuLover: swap file is just a normal file that you set to be swapspace.
<pussfeller> what happened to the kde version thingee
<KuLover> Thanks Terminus
<Terminus> KuLover: i'm not sure but i think i remember reading about issues booting up from an md.
<pussfeller> its not starting from init.d
<KuLover> Cant PM back, BlankB. Thanks for the info :)
<RobNyc>  In Dapper, you can just double-click a .deb file and Gdebi will take care of it - pretty slick.
<RobNyc> Kubuntu should have that
<RobNyc> !gdebi
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RobNyc
<pussfeller> do you really want people just clicking on stuff to install it....
<RobNyc> its not a bad idea
<pussfeller> i think that is one things gets windows users into trouble
<RobNyc> having options is good
<pussfeller> yes....
<RobNyc> thats what i mean
<RobNyc> gdebi is really cool
<pussfeller> it would be pretty easy to write a shell sc ript with kdialog which would pop up a window and ask for the pass and then pass it onto dpkg
<pussfeller> i think anyways
<RobNyc> i didnt have no probs doing it when i had ubuntu now that i installed kubuntu tryin to install this external .deb, i did it via command line sudo dpkg -i filename.deb and got errors at the end
<KuLover> Terminus, should I use logical when using as "physical volume for RAID" to set up the software RAID?
<RobNyc> hehe it said needs gawk lol
<rr72> how hard is it to set up cups? i have it only localy but want it to work network wide
<pussfeller> your system has to have gawk
<RobNyc> i just installed it
<RobNyc> it didnt have it
<Terminus> KuLover: in what context? sorry, i didn't memorize all of the stuff that i did when i was setting up my box. =D
<pussfeller> i print to my windows 2k box pretty eaily enough
<pussfeller> easily
<RobNyc> brb
<RobNyc> when i have my xchat layout as tree
<RobNyc> i dont see no colors in the channels =\
<rr72> pussfeller~ i can't even connect to the printer from my 2k box
<pussfeller> u have samba installed?
<rr72> i added it in printer manager but then it can't connect to cups server sometimes
<rr72> rather use ipp
<rr72> im talking cups not samba printing
<rr72> true internet printing
<KuLover> Terminus, Im in the alternate boot install and im creating a new partition. SHould the type be Primary or logical? and then choose "use as physical volume for RAID"?
<pussfeller> iirc windows doesnt have ipp
<pussfeller> or maybe thats a hardware thing in the printers
<rr72> u just add printer via internet
<Terminus> KuLover: i just used primary. remember that a drive can only have 4 primaries so if you want more partitions than that, you're gonna have to make sure that the 4th one is logical.
<rr72> i have gotten it to work but dif distro
<pussfeller> well samba works well for me, maybe they added ipp to xp or something cause im pretty sure its not in 2k
<pussfeller> i think i remember checking
<pussfeller> whats the hardware protocol thingee called
<rr72> i hate xp and i already said i use win 2k
<pussfeller> cause cups uses ipp
<pussfeller> ah sorry
<rr72> i hate distro chans, very rarely do they help me
<pussfeller> yes, its a pain
<pussfeller> you might have to edit cupsd conf directly, cuase i think ubuntu turns somethings off by default
<pussfeller> and some things are compiled in, or were, like not having the admin web interface show up except localhost
<m5m_> I've read several forum threads reguarding OpenOffice loss on Breezy > Dapper upgrade, but I haven't found the solution.  I tried installing it from Synaptic but I've got some dependencies issues.  Can anyone guide me?
<frank_> m5m_: try installing kubuntu-desktop a second time
<KuLover> terminus, okay its installing.. hope this works
<Terminus> KuLover: good luck! :)
<m5m_> frank_: just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?  I shouldn't remove anything first?
<ro0t> I'm using kubuntu breezy and how do I install themes ?
<ShastaMaroon> Where is /etc/sysconfig on kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> ro0t: in system settings, apperance tab
<KuLover> Terminus, I asked you this before, but my connectino lagged out before I got your answer. Do you notice a speed differance with software RAID over physicla RAID?
<DaSkreech> Is automatix evil?
<Terminus> KuLover: if it's between software raid and fakeraid, no. real raid is a different matter and i don't have experience with that.
<m5m_> what's the apt command to show what packages are installed in commandline?
<KuLover> Terminus, Okay, thanks much.
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: perhaps not so evil as it used to be
<Terminus> KuLover: np. hope everything works fine for you. :)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: so I can use it to get MP3 support?
<DaSkreech> For amarok
<DaSkreech> For musicbrainz
<DaSkreech> for tunepimp
<KuLover> Terminus, me to lol. Thanks again. Are you on this channel often? In case if have more problems?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i would think so.  i've never used it
<ro0t> Hobbsee, I have a theme but I can't install it, I see colors,fonts,gtk styles,icons,style,window dec but no install theme
<Hobbsee> ro0t: there's an install theme button in the colours section
<Terminus> KuLover: yeah... most of the time i'm just parking though. this is just a screened irssi session and sometimes i go out. :)
<Hobbsee> ther'e'sno "install theme" bit per se - as you can use different themes for different sections
<Qrawl> For themes , I would go to the Menu editor , and add SEttings
<Qrawl> it adds KControl to the menu
<Qrawl> Kcontrol shows Theme Manager
<Qrawl> isnt KControl supported in Kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Qrawl: it's there, as well
<Qrawl> My screen saver isnt working
<KuLover> Terminus, is it possible to create more software RAIDs after everything is done and installed?
<Hobbsee> Qrawl: which screensaver?
<Terminus> KuLover: yep. extending raid might be a different matter. i read about one guy layering LVM and raid though...
<Terminus> KuLover: i tried placing LVM over raid once on breezy but the installer had errors so i just gave up.
<Qrawl> Hobbsee, they work in Preview mode
<Hobbsee> Qrawl: repeat, which screensaver is this?
<Qrawl> many
<Qrawl> they dont start after 5 minutes
<Hobbsee> mmm okay
<Qrawl> thats what I mean by not working
<Qrawl> theyre not starting after inactive periods
<KuLover> Terminus, **sighh** The installation had errors. Ive decided Im just going to install to a non raid disk and use software raid for stoarage
<Terminus> KuLover: yeah... that's what i did on my file server. 20GB for bootup and to 80GB drives on raid0 for all my data.
<Terminus> KuLover: anyway, i'm gonna go eat lunch. catch you later. :)
<KuLover> Terminus, alrighty, thanks for all your help. :) See ya
<KuLover> Anyone know if I wantto use a drive to store my files on, how should I mount it? or should I set it not to mount?
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<m5m_> is it a new feature of openoffice to not have oowriter and oomath and ooimpress as bin files?  I can get to them by running openoffice but in Breezy, oowriter2 was a bash-recognized command
<zak> Heeeeey I'm trying to change my GRUB using KATE to change that Linux boots first priority, but KATE isn't letting me save it, can anyone help
<frank_> zak:   you need root priviledge to save that file.    kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.list
<KuLover> Say I wanted to use a drive to store mp3s on, how should I set that to mount? "/usr/local/"? "/usr"?
<frank_> zak: kdesu starts a program with root power
<zak> Kdesu in shell?
<m5m_> how would you run rsync as a cron job & Safely store a password for ssh to a remote server? anyone know?
<bimberi> KuLover: /media/whatever seems to be the standard
<frank_> zak: yeah.  or in  K->Run command....
<zak> kdesu: No command specified.
<zak> kdesu: Use --help to get a list of available command line options.
<zak> I am REALLY new to linux BTW
<hannah> Hi, I've upgraded to dapper drake on my desktop, but cannot login...  keep getting bumped halfway thru loading, but get bumped back to login screen
<frank_> zak: type it in one line   kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.list
<m5m_> zak or kdesu as a prefix in a launcher on the kicker-panel
<m5m_> zak 'kdesu kate'
<zak> thanks you sirs
<KuLover> bimberi, would the mount point change? say if i wanted to use a drive to store documents? sorry, just having trouble understanding
<dumbkiwi> zak: sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bimberi> KuLover: not in that situation.  You can add an entry to /etc/fstab to have it mount automatically boot time.
<bimberi> KuLover: it might change for things that are auto-mounted, for example attaching a USB Key
<zak> now, another question, how do I view my NTFS formatted partition in linux?
<Ashex> zak, mount /dev/hdb1 -t ntfs
<bimberi> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<KuLover> bimberi, how does /etc/fstab/media/music sound?
<lwizardl> anyone know of some inventory management software for linux ?
<bimberi> KuLover: /media/music   - /etc/fstab is a file that lists filesystems
<bimberi> KuLover: sorry, bad punctuation there ...
<KuLover> bimberi, alrighty, thank ou
<bimberi> KuLover: use "/media/music".  /etc/fstab is a file that lists filesystems
<bimberi> KuLover: yw :)
<mon_> Hello kubuntu users of the world
<hannah> any takers?  I really need some help with update problems, or can anyone recommend another channel?
<word> hannah: Update problems?
<tuxcicles> I tried dapper, which worked great, installed fglrx, worked great until ati came out with updates and and so did dapper, now fglrx worked no more
<hannah> yeah...  have updated to dapper on the desktop pc, but cannot log in.  it nearly loads but bumps back to login screen... ARG
<Hobbsee> !xhangs
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<Hobbsee> hannah: ^
<DaSkreech> Nope can't install Musicbrainz
<hannah> ubotu:  tried that, still same problem...
<ubotu> hannah: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hannah> thanks ubotu, will give that a go...
<Hobbsee> hannah: type this into a virtual terminal...and copy and paste it all correctly :P
<belkrem> i am need to install libc6-2.3.6-7but apt doesn't seem to have it
<tuxcicles> i installed breezy and the updates to kde 3.5.2, which work very well, the only annoyance is there is no more 'display' in 'Settings'. anyone know howto get display back?
<Hobbsee> hannah: cd && rm .Xauthority .ICEauthority .DCOP* && cd .kde && rm *-<your username here> && cd && sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Hobbsee> tuxcicles: it's in system settings :)
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure why it went missing from settings
<hannah> Hobbsee:  thanks, will give it a whirl...
<tuxcicles> Hobbsee: correction, it was in settings
<tuxcicles> :)
<Hobbsee> hannah: that *should* work :)
<Hobbsee> i hope
* Hobbsee always needs to do that when transferring a /home partition over
<ubuntu> k
<mrfishhat> ok
<qalimas> Hey guys, can anyone help me with remastering the Dapper cd?
<mrfishhat> so i need some help with the dapper partitioner
<belkrem> does anyone know of how i can get libc6-2.3.6-7
<mrfishhat> can you apt-get it?
<mrfishhat> have you checked your sources.list?
<belkrem> unstable and i tried apt-get
<hannah> Hobbsee:  ICEauthority has already been removed...
<Hobbsee> hannah: okay, yep.  and the rest?
<hannah> Hobbsee: as has DCOP
<Hobbsee> so would Xauthority, on that basis, i guess
<Hobbsee> okay..
<frank_> belkrem: why do you need it?
<Hobbsee> belkrem: packages.debian.org
<belkrem> i need it for another package i want to install
<belkrem> can you use the debian sources
<frank_> belkrem: and that package is in debian but not in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> belkrem: which package is this?
<belkrem> libc6-2.3.6-7
<zak> so, I just installed the firefox package and all its dependancies but how do I find it and add it to the internet tab on the general list
<Terminus> KuLover: AFAIK, /mnt is still the canonical mount point for fixed drives and /media is for removable drives.
<Hobbsee> no, which package requires the libc6?
<Hobbsee> zak: dappfinder
<Hobbsee> er, kappfinder
<belkrem> it's a .deb that my work wrote for debian
* Hobbsee cant spell
<Hobbsee> belkrem: ah okay
<zak> awsome thanks
<belkrem> i kinda want to keep ubuntu
<zak> didnt find it =/
<belkrem> i think i will try and use the debian sources
<posthuman> wow, installing the official nvidia drivers makes a huge difference o.O
<zak> yea
<belkrem> vesa sucks
<posthuman> yeah
<posthuman> everything is all clear now
<posthuman> lol.
<belkrem> you can actually read small words
<posthuman> yep
<posthuman> lol
<belkrem> i am a moron
<belkrem> i can just get the sources and compile it on my comp
<posthuman> how does one see if ipv6 is disabled?
<belkrem> then i wouldn't need libc6-2.3.6-7
<nocloud> does anybody know how to join a chatroom on kopete?
<mrfishhat> hi im having trouble with the installer
<Ashex> nocloud: /join #channel
<McNutella> how come when I install drake, it resets configurations for applications like firefox ?
<mrfishhat> anyone want to assist with my dapper drake install?
<mrfishhat> i cant seem to get this installer to work
<hannah> is it possible to burn onto dvd from terminal? X is not working...
<Hobbsee> McNutella: because you went from firefox 1.0.8 to firefox 1.5
<Hobbsee> McNutella: mv .mozilla-firefox .mozilla
<chakie_work> does dapper come with some version of qt4?
<McNutella> no, I already had upgraded firefox, but it still reset it
<Hobbsee> weird.
<McNutella> yes it is
<Qrawl> I recommend Konqueror
<posthuman> I'm trying to get use to konqueror as a web browser
<McNutella> lol
<posthuman> it's a lot lighter than firefox
<Qrawl> lol?
<Qrawl> have you really tried Konqueror?
<Qrawl> I was a longtime FF user
<Qrawl> and a skeptic
<posthuman> i've tried konqueror
<posthuman> it works ok
<posthuman> some pages have problems, but firefox lags me
<McNutella> maybe it works ok, but its not got the extensions and pretty things :D
<Qrawl> yes it does
<posthuman> lol
<posthuman> this is true
<Qrawl> I set mine up so I can just type things in the address bar like:     gi test
<Qrawl> and it will search Google Images
<Qrawl> or  g blah
<Qrawl> to search Google
<posthuman> cool
<Qrawl> and so on
<Qrawl> and I can set it up for any website I want
<raf> hello all, I want to make a Kubuntu CD with customized packages, I mean, remove some stuff I don't need, and add some other I need, so I could install a kustomized kubuntu
<posthuman> I always forget that typing something in the address bar doesnt do a google search by default
<posthuman> so i do a local search accidently
<posthuman> lol.
<raf> how can I do that?
<Qrawl> you can probably configure it to do Google search by default
<chavo> yeah you can set up google as default
<posthuman> that's cool
<posthuman> how does one do that? heh.  Is it a hard process?
<Qrawl> do you know if theres a way to make it do the Ctrl+Enter thing for adding  .com
<chavo> raf, here's a howto http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm
<chavo> posthuman, go to Settings - Configure Konqueror -> Web Shortcuts
<chavo> there's a lot of them installed that aren't activated, plus you can set google as default there
<posthuman> ohhh
<posthuman> awesome
<posthuman> thanks
<mrfishhat> am i the only one who hates the new installer?
<tristanmike> yeah
<tristanmike> :P
<mrfishhat> well
<mrfishhat> it doesnt partiton disks
<Qrawl> oh cool
<nocloud> anybody know how to turn of the annoying auto complete in open office writer?
<Qrawl> instead of entering something and typing ctrl+enter to add www.com, I can just configure it so I hit Enter
<Hobbsee> Qrawl: nice!
<nocloud> nevermind, i figured it out
<Qrawl> you make a new shortcut, name it what you want
<Qrawl> URI shortcut is irrelevant
<Qrawl> Search URI is:    http://www.\{@}.com
<Qrawl> then you just set that as the default
<Ashex> I have a keyboard with 3 extra keys, how would I configure X to use those keys?
<raf> please, someone could help me on create customizing kubuntu installation
<Qrawl> ...
<Qrawl> [06:23]  <chavo> raf, here's a howto http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm
<raf> Qrawl: thanks a lot
<Qrawl> chavo pasted it
<raf> chavo: thanks a lot
<chavo> raf, np
<vinboy> does kubuntu support dual-core??? e.g. load balacing etc etc?
<crazy_penguin> good day all!
<BluDog_Anchorite> any idea why my sudo password woould up and stop wokring
<Quintok> it's been changed or you forgot it, nothing should change it on the fly, so to speak.
<ckebabo> hi, all
<ckebabo> you guys know any p2p clients? these is not amule in my source-list. 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted'
<nixt|2dot0> ckebabo: i use limewire
<Katje> bit torrent should be availabe to you and Limewire is really good
<nixt|2dot0> yes...and of course the torrents...i use ktorrent 2.0
<chavo> kmldonkey works well also
<nixt|2dot0> haven't tried that one..i know i have had issues with aMule
<ckebabo> limewire isn't in my source-list, too. what is your list?
<Zaire> mmmmm k torrent lol
<nixt|2dot0> you can download limewire
<nixt|2dot0> you don't even install...just tar -xvfj the file..put it in your home directory somewhere....and thats it
<kameron> i was running dapper beta, and upgrading.. then decided to just do a new install, clean things up a bit. the live/install cd is so cool!
<kameron> and everything just works, and flows properly. and the new version of grub is now supported by my hardware. so i don't have to write up my own lilo. very, very sweet.
<visik7> kde353 from kubuntu.org/packages hasn't valid deb-src
<unix_infidel> hey guys, i'm looking into settig up a couple of clusters.  I'm looking for any cluster admin tricks / tips that would help me along on my way.
<unix_infidel> any URLs for bed time reading would be really great.
<OldNewbie> can anyone tell me how to increase the size of the fonts in Konqueror panels please?
<dapper_user> hello
<serenity> hi
<serenity> how to unpack a rar-file with pw?
<dapper_user> I have updated kde and now the Kmenu appears like this image: http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/9211/snapshot9hq.png
<dapper_user> why?
<serenity> dapper_user: overwritten by kde
<serenity> dapper_user: this may help http://de.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11818
<dapper_user> serenity: I want to have the tip of arrow to left not centered
<serenity> dapper_user: ??? repeat your question
<dapper_user> did you see my screenshot?
<serenity> yes
<nocloud> if my hard drive shows up as sda instead of hda, can i use the same procedure to mount it?
<serenity> is it a usb-hdd?
<nocloud> no, its my system hard drive where linux and windows are both installed
<nocloud> i'm trying to get access to my windows files through kubuntu
<iNiku> it's probably SATA
<iNiku> but yeah, the same mounting procedure works regardless of the device name
<nocloud> awesome
<nocloud> also, after i mount, do i need to reboot the system?
<iNiku> just adjust the commands for the device name, obviously :)
<Hobbsee> nocloud: no, just do sudo mount -a
<Hobbsee> you shouldnt need to reboot for that
<nocloud> awesome, thanks :)
<dapper_user> serenity: http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/5689/snapshot78iv.png
<iNiku> yeah, mount -a will mount everything listed in /etc/fstab with the auto option
<dapper_user> I hope this help
<nocloud> yea, it does, thanks
<serenity> dapper_user: and what's the problem about this?
<dapper_user> it is centered
<dapper_user> I want it on left
<serenity> the kde-start button?
<dapper_user> yes
<serenity> dunno, sorry
<serenity> how to unpack a rar-file with pw?
<dapper_user> unrar e
<dapper_user> and insert pwd
<dapper_user> you have to use the non-free version
<serenity> ty
<dapper_user> you are welcome
<serenity> is there a way to check if the 3d-support of my card is enabled?
<anfangs> serenity:  in console type glxgears
<serenity> and now?
<anfangs> serenity: did it display results in the console?
<anfangs> serenity: FPS?
<serenity> no, without fps
<vinboy> same here
<chavo> you can use glxgears -printfps
<dapper_user> serenity: glxinfo |grep rendering
<chavo> or try this -> glxinfo | grep direct
<chavo> woops too slow
<serenity> just about 2800 fps
<edulix> suspend to ram doesn't seem to work for me, should I fill a bug report? with which information?
<dapper_user> nobody know how to solve "my problem"?
<threat> dapper_user, what is your prob? I wasn't paying attetion
<dapper_user> wait threat
<dapper_user> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/9211/snapshot9hq.png
<dapper_user> look this image
<threat> ok
<dapper_user> and now this http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/5689/snapshot78iv.png
<dapper_user> threat: ??
<visik7> dapper_user: and is an issue ?
<dapper_user> I dont know :P
<dapper_user> I'm just curious to understand why now this element is centered
<dapper_user> and if it's possible to place on left
<edulix> dapper_user: I know why hehe
<edulix> aseigo talked about that change on his own blog, it seems that having the arrow centered is more user friendly
<edulix> and no, I don't think you can change it
<dapper_user> ah okay
<dapper_user> thanks a lot edulix
<edulix> you're welcome =)
<dapper_user> what's the address of his blog?
<dapper_user> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/ ??
<visik7> Czessi: are you here ?
<bulltitan> in my childhood i was happy with windows and it's games,.... but now it is time to grow up and move on to big and better things,........ that's why i moved to kubuntu
<ChunHere> you can still play w/ the old games w/ dosbox =p and newer ones w/ cvswine =p
<bulltitan> lol
<bulltitan> i only miss unreal tournament 2004
<bulltitan> do you have tip about it?
<kakalto> how can I change keymap from the console, with one command?
<kakalto> nvvm
<ChunHere> hmmm, look here - http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/ they got UT2003
<bulltitan> :D
<slow-motion> hallo
<ChunHere> i got Half life 2 running, but it runs crappy at 6fps w/ ati drivers ><
<bulltitan> if i can play ut 2003 at least i'll love linux for life
<bulltitan> :O:O:O:O
<bulltitan> half life 2??!?!?!?!
<bulltitan> wine?!
<ChunHere> yea wine's supposed to work better w/ an nvidia card tho
<bulltitan> great
<ChunHere> they have a script to get a bunch of different versions of wine(program that runs windows executables) on the linux-gamers site
<adma> hey guys! :)
<adma> what is the best program for making cd's and dvd's ?
<bulltitan> wassup adma
<ChunHere> k3b i think?
<bulltitan> yep
<bulltitan> k3b
<adma> maybe...I haven't tried many yet so just wanted to hear your comment?
<bulltitan> it has multisession support
<pekuja> I was wondering, why is it that kubuntu-desktop depends on openoffice.org, yet koffice is also available in the main repository?
<bulltitan> and alot of stuff
<adma> nice :)
<ChunHere> k3b's been good to me, works fine looks like the old nero
<ChunHere> cuz ppl like openoffice.org more
<adma> yeah I noticed!
<pekuja> I mean if koffice is considered to be a part of the main distribution, why is it not possible to install koffice without openoffice (assuming you don't want to break the kubuntu-desktop package or keep both office suites)
<adma> that is pretty neat...
<pekuja> ChunHere, yeah, well apt-get supports optional dependencies, so you could have kubuntu-desktop depend on just one office suite
<pekuja> ChunHere, I mean openoffice.org|koffice or something like that
<pekuja> ChunHere, or you could have one generic "office-suite" dummy package that was provided by both koffice and openoffice.org
<smoosh> can i set 2 chroot environment on ubuntu?
<pekuja> ChunHere, I might argue that by the same logic Kubuntu should have Firefox by default, because that's more popular than Konqueror.
<ChunHere> i haven't tried out koffice for a long time,  yea you're right
<Multi> Hi
<pekuja> I do see the point in having openoffice, because office file formats and such are not as standardised as the web.
<pekuja> but it'd be nice to have the option to replace openoffice with koffice
<pekuja> I guess I could try replacing openoffice with a dummy package or something
<bulltitan> have you tryed to use free internet tv with wine?
<ChunHere> no i haven't, mostly just games =p
<bulltitan> the only doubt i have is this,...
<ChunHere> by free internet tv you mean winamp tv, wmp, or some other player?
<bulltitan> can free internet tv see the video/audio codecs using wine?
<ChunHere> i can see youtube stuff if that's what you're talking about
<bulltitan> so you know what free internettv is?
<bulltitan> like a tv tuner with no tv cards
<bulltitan> free? iiin theory
<ChunHere> like winamp tv? plays nsv files?
<ChunHere> shoutcast tv stuff i can play in kaffiene i think
<bulltitan> nope ,... it's like in windows i install free internet tv and a lot of channels appears in chann windows then i click one and voila! i'm watching channel 34 of spain
<bulltitan> it uses real player codecs and
<bulltitan> media player codecs i think
<bulltitan> freeit ask for it
<probono> hi all, is there an easy and reliable way for a shellscipt to tell if the user is running ubuntu or kubuntu?
<probono> cat /etc/*-version doesn't say "kubuntu" unfortunately
<ChunHere> oh, no never tried it, but i can play video files w/ the real player/media player codecs
<iNiku> probono: that's probably not what the script needs to find out
<visik7> ChunHere: dpkg -l |grep kubuntu-desktop
<bulltitan> then it should work ,....hum
<iNiku> probono: probably the information you need is whether the user is running gnome or kde, right?
<probono> iNiku, both actually
<bulltitan> probono ask my brother,.. he knows more tha i do
<probono> "is Kubuntu && is running KDE"
<iNiku> probono: what difference does it make whether it's ubuntu or kubuntu?
<iNiku> probono: since you can install and run gnome and kde on both
<probono> i am programming http://klik.atekon.de/comments.php and there it would be nice to have the correct icon displayed
<probono> helps for debugging, too
<bulltitan> for me is like this (kubuntu = kde,....ubuntu= gnome,...xubuntu = xfce)
<iNiku> probono: ahh, okay. hmm.
<bulltitan> pretty basic
<ChunHere> yes... i have kubuntu-desktop visik
<andrisp> hello all, i have problem described here -> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=5643.0 <- maybe somebody can help me ?
<iNiku> probono: not sure if you can really find out ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu anywhere
<jessi> hI
<iNiku> probono: because after all they are really the same thing, just with a different set of packages installed by default
<ChunHere> try installing digiKam and let whatever dependencies install andrisp
<bulltitan> wassup jessi
<jessi> problems with glx
<bulltitan> what kind?
<jessi> can
<probono> iNiku, how do i find out whether kde is running?
<jessi> can't start glx-testing-programm
<bulltitan> glxgears?
<jessi> moment
<ChunHere> type "top" in a console
<iNiku> probono: hmm... check if the user has kded running?
<probono> ah, ok thanks
<jessi> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jessi> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<iNiku> probono: that's the first thing that comes to mind
<jessi> yes "glxgears"
<bulltitan> what have you done to install the driver?
<bulltitan> step by step
<jessi> nothing... i
<bulltitan> then you are missing fglrx drivers
<jessi> ok... and now?
<andrisp> thanks ChunHere, ill try
<jessi> i'm totally newbie on linux
<bulltitan> there's a post in ubu ntu forums but let me tell you about it
<bulltitan> ok
<jessi> thanks
<bulltitan> open a console in root mode
<bulltitan> make sure it is in root mode
<bulltitan> otherwise use sudo before any command
<bulltitan> there's a simple way to get this working made by escape in the forums
<jessi> ok - how to open console as root?
<bulltitan> if you are runing a kde distro click in the bib k
<bulltitan> and then in system
<jessi> k
<bulltitan> and then in konsole
<bulltitan> then type in console "sudo -s"
<bulltitan> it will ask for your password
<probono> iNiku, thanks. works great :)
<jessi> ahhh - ok
<jessi> now i'm in root-modus
<bulltitan> ok
<bulltitan> tell me what you see
<bulltitan> ok
<jessi> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jessi> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<jessi> oh - sorry
<jessi> root@jessitux:~#
<bulltitan> great
<bulltitan> now
<vinboy> hi
<bulltitan> type this,......
<vinboy> is there any PDF editor?
<bulltitan> apt-get update
<bulltitan> just as it looks
<jessi> ok... done
<bulltitan> ok
<bulltitan> now this sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<bulltitan> and then this sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<bulltitan> and say yes to the option
<jessi> ok - done
<ChunHere> i dunno about pdf editor, but you can always open the file, copy and paste into openoffice, and then save(export) as a pdf
<_thumper_> vinboy: you can use open office
<bulltitan> ok by the way what king of video card you have?
<bulltitan> ati or nvidia?
<jessi> nvidia
<bulltitan> ok
<cfraz89> vinboy: you can find a pdf import plugin for kword
<vinboy> ok
<vinboy> kool
<bulltitan> no you need to reboot kubuntu to reinstall the restricted first and the fglrx driver first
<bulltitan> to do that you'll need to type this after reboot,....
<probono> vinboy, http://flpsed.klik.atekon.de/
<bulltitan> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<bulltitan> and then
<bulltitan> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<jessi> ok...
<jessi> thats all?
<bulltitan> after that make sure you edit the xorg.conf to look like this in device part "fglrg"
<ChunHere> wait, fglrx is only for ati cards
<vinboy> thx probono
<bulltitan> i mean fglrx sorry
<bulltitan> then reboot
<bulltitan> hum
<bulltitan> take over chun
<bulltitan> i think i'm missing something here
<ChunHere> no wait i don't have nvidia ><,  i think there's a different way lemme look up forum stuff really quick just a sec
<bulltitan> chunhere help jessi if you can i'm more use to help guys with ati cards sorry
<jessi> ok - thanks for help bulltitan
<bulltitan> help is on the way just wait a few minutes
<bulltitan> we won't leave you alone
<jessi> k
<jessi> thx
<bulltitan> :)
<bulltitan> ubuntu's way
<bulltitan> as far as i have read nvidia cards are easyer to configure but there's always an exeption as with ati cards
<ChunHere> jus a sec jessi
<bulltitan> just like in windows but this time you have ppl helping for free :p
<jessi> k,...
<ChunHere> alrite, first up open "package manager",  press the big K->system->adept
<jessi> and that's one of many other things that brings me to kubuntu
<jessi> ok mom
<jessi> ok done
<ChunHere> hahaha, no i'm a guy
<ChunHere> college guy
<ChunHere> alrite type in nvidia in the search
<jessi> ok...
<andrisp> i installed digiKam, opened it, clicked on My Tags, but an error shows up - Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'digikamtags'. What does it mean ? what io-slave means ?
<jessi> done
<ChunHere> is there nvidia-glx there?
<jessi> yes as "not installed"
<ChunHere> yea all you do is click on it,
<ChunHere> and then click on request instal
<jessi> ok done
<bulltitan> ho yep and then be ready for the kubuntu world
<ChunHere> then click on the apply changes checkmark button
<ChunHere> it'll download and install it, and you should be set
<jessi> done and installed
<ChunHere> restart and you should have nvidia-glx
<andrisp> sorry, but somebody can tell me what io-slave means ?
<jessi> ok... see you later
<bulltitan> hope with good news
<ChunHere> alrite lates
<bulltitan> i'll stay here just for that moment
<pd273> Hi all, where did the site http://packages.ubuntu.com go
<bulltitan> chun man,... thanks for him and thanks for me
<pd273> it is taking me to the ubuntu main site
<ChunHere> nana no prob bulltitan
<bulltitan> now i know how to guide guys with nvidia cards
<ChunHere> hey andrisp, try a search on kio in adept
<ChunHere> and install the kio plugins
<jessi> hi chan
<bulltitan> so jessi?
<ChunHere> well whenever something's missing i always type it in adept first, if it's there and not installed i just install it
<ChunHere> hi jessi
<jessi> now i have the same probs again
<ChunHere> ><
<bulltitan> :(
<jessi> jessi@jessitux:~$ glxgears
<jessi> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jessi> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<jessi> jessi@jessitux:~$
<ChunHere> do you know what model of nvidia card you got?
<jessi> nvidia fx 5200?
<bulltitan> yeah i know that one
<bulltitan> i overckloked it to the tops :D
<ChunHere> ok go back to the package manager and type nvidia again
<jessi> ok moment
<jessi> ok done
<andrisp> ChunHere: i have kio installed, btw, Adept is KDE specific update tool or ubuntu ? and why there are 3 update/package managers ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anybody can think a way to have the skype transfer data printed on the desktop?
<Healot> hello kubuntuans
<bulltitan> ho man! i have a package to oc the nvidia card in linux! ;D
<ChunHere> ok for the nvidia- stuff what's not installed?
<bulltitan> you'll be cool jessi trust me
<jessi> hehe
<jessi> ok
<jessi> nvclock
<jessi> nvclock-gtk
<jessi> nvclock-qt
<jessi> nvidia-glx-dev
<jessi> nvidia-glx-legacy
<jessi> nvidia-glx-legacy-dev
<jessi> nvidia-kernel-source
<jessi> nvidia-legacy-kernel-source
<jessi> nvidia-settings
<jessi> nvidia-xconfig
<jessi> nvtv
<jessi> ... done
<ChunHere> do you got nvidia-kernel-common?
<wojtek> witam wszystkich
<jessi> yes - it's installed
<ChunHere> try installing the settings and xconfig one
<bulltitan> i dunno if this have something to do but chun remember that i made hi do a "sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)"
<wojtek> poland ??
<ChunHere> also, search for linux-source and then install that, that's the kernel source usu good to have that around,
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anybody can think a way to have the skype transfer data printed on the desktop?
<ChunHere> andrisp what are you talking about 3 package managers?
<jessi> ok - i'm downloading
<andrisp> ChunHere: Adept, Synaptic and one Ubuntu-specific update manager (In Menu it's called Package Manager (Add application))
<ChunHere> i dunno why all distributions decide not to install the kernel-source in a base install, aye would solve soo many headaches w/ people trying to install drivers
<probono> beacuse it takes space and compiling shouldn't be necessary for end users
<bulltitan> jessi i tell you,.. even if i have to leave my putter on all day and poke chun with a stick to make your 5200 to work i will,.... me in bed off course in an alcoholic coma  joke chun
<probono> personally i hate having to compile stuff
<probono> always takes a while and mostly produces cryptic errors
<probono> you need a cs phd to understand them ;)
<ChunHere> andrisp, all of those are just GUI's to the command line tool apt-get, KDE users use adept, GNOME and others use synaptic
<ChunHere> haha night bulltitan
<Chousuke> compiling stuff is annoying. Especially if you wrote the code yourself and it fails to compile and you have to fix it.
<bulltitan> :P
<ChunHere> chousuke, yea but if you need to install a driver and you can't find it in the repository, u usually hafta resort to going for the source way to install it
<ChunHere> and you need it for the ATI driver package on the ati site
<Chousuke> ChunHere: well, yeah.
<Chousuke> though ati drivers are in the repostory.
<Chousuke> +i
<Chousuke> they're in "restricted"
<probono> hopefully someone writes a "stable" kernel interface soon
<bulltitan> you know why this happens because ati and nvidia are like "yes sir" type they all respond well to microdump
<probono> so that kernel modules don't need to change when the kernel changes
<ChunHere> yea they are but not the newest versions of the drivers, not just video drivers but also wireless and other stuff that people need
<ChunHere> how's things going jessi?
<Davidosky> how can i add a new user on kubuntu from console? (i can't use KDE, it's broken :S )
<ChunHere> -->    sudo adduser David
<bulltitan> gee 7:13 here,...gotta get some sleep,.. you're just right there jessi just don't give up on kubuntu,.. have some cofee,... smokes,...etc but in the end you will love kubuntu for what it worth
<Davidosky> thx
<bulltitan> tata chun tc
<johan_> mp3 amorok is not working :|
<bulltitan> johan follow wiki's johan! it works believe me!
<Bazzi> ubotu: tell johan_ about restrictedformats
<ChunHere> it's 3:15am here in california
<bulltitan> just get xine's libs
<johan_> I know built :p but i am searching for that :P
<bulltitan> i'm out now
<bulltitan> see u soon chun tata
<ChunHere> see ya bulltitan
<ChunHere> anyone here got ragnarok online working in wine?
<Terminus> ChunHere: let me guess, game guard problems? =D
<Healot> not with WINE, Cedega could handle that better
<ChunHere> yea terminus
<Terminus> ChunHere: AFAIK, it's never been done...
<ChunHere> i used cvs wine and cedega source, still couldn't get it
<ChunHere> doh ><
<ChunHere> i got it to complain only about 1 file ndis.sys
<Terminus> ChunHere: i'm just guessing, but maybe it's a process spawning problem...
<Davidosky> i'm in trouble with kubuntu... when i start it, in the login window, i set user and password but KDE doens't want starts
<ChunHere> sigh*
<ChunHere> what's it say? something lock?
<Davidosky> kde, alway come back to the login window
<Davidosky> no error here
<Davidosky> i have installed kubuntu dapper 6.06 from "desktop" cd.... (live+install)
<andrisp> is there an alternative in linux for winscp ?
<Healot> PPP script?
<ChunHere> ...... it's probably a software lock somewhere, i would just reinstall again if you just installed from the livecd(don't do anything while you're installing)
<ChunHere> winscp is the best
<ChunHere> there's alternatives but they usu cost money and are crappy
<andrisp> ChunHere: I found in adept putty tools and secpanel
<andrisp> i'll try those
<ChunHere> oooh in linux ok
<ChunHere> no you don't need to
<ChunHere> open a konqueror window
<RandomDude15> hey
<RandomDude15> I need help
<RandomDude15> upgrading
<RandomDude15> to kubuntu
<RandomDude15> 6.06
<RandomDude15> from kubuntu 5.10
<joch> andrisp: open konqueror and write fish://user@server
<jpatrick> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<ChunHere> and type in sftp://user@whereever.edu
<ChunHere> the konqueror window can be used like winscp
<andrisp> fish or sftp ?
<ChunHere> try either and see what works for you ;)
<andrisp> ok i'll try, but this secpanel has ankward interface
<joch> andrisp: i think fish uses scp and sftp uses the sftp subsystem
<jessi> hi chun
<ChunHere> hey jessi
<ChunHere> how's everything so far?
<jessi> jap
<jessi> i downloaded all the pakets
<jessi> and now?
<andrisp> is it possible to get konqueror show me side by side server directory and localhost directory ? like in MC and WinSCP ?
<ChunHere> open up a konsole, K->system->konsole
<jessi> ok
<jessi> done
<Robert_S> Hi folks.  A quick question.  I've just installed the latest kubuntu and can't find some of my favorites.  Which repo can you find mc (midnight commander) and knode on.  I thought knode would be easy to find because its an "official" KDe package.
<ChunHere> hmm ok, type in nvidia and press tab, there should be one called xconfig i think
<ChunHere> yea andrisp - click on view in the toolbar
<ChunHere> mc should be there, if not, enable some of the repositories in the package manager
<ChunHere> that was to robert*
<jessi> when i type in "nvidia" and press return then "bash: nvidia: command not found"
<ChunHere> don't press return, just nvidia and press tab
<jessi> and then?
<ChunHere> it'll try to autocomplete but there's probably a few other commands it lists out?
<jessi> no... nothing,...
<jessi> "nvidia-"
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<rysiek|pl> anybody knows what are the three ints in: dcop ksmserver ksmserver logout $Int1 $Int2 $Int3? can't seem to find it anywhere in the docs
<rysiek|pl> nor through google
<jessi> Chun: Ok...
<andrisp> ChunHere: can't find this option
<ChunHere> =/ alrite lemme check up something again,
<jessi> @chun:
<jessi> jessi@jessitux:~$ sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jessi> Password:
<jessi> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<jessi> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<jessi> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<jessi> jessi@jessitux:~$
<slow-motion> bbl
<ChunHere> ooh ok good so it autoconfigured it for you
<ChunHere> ok so now you can restart and check if everything works but
<jessi> yes?
<ChunHere> if that X file that it made isn't good then you're gonna hafta copy that backup file over it through the konsole
<jessi> with cp (backup) (original)?
<ChunHere> yes
<jessi> ok... see you
<ChunHere> ok see ya jessi
<andrisp> is it possible to disable antialiasing for specific program ?
<ChunHere> andrisp when you open up a konqueror window, there should be "location edit view bookmarks ..." in the toolbar click on view and then you can select different view modes
<andrisp> yes, i know this, but there is no two panel option
<mike__> Hi gang!  Can any one give me some help/advice on fixing a minor wireless problem (bcm43xx related)?
<ChunHere> right below "view mode", there's "split view"
<andrisp> i don't have it.. maybe because i have KDE/Konqueror 3.4.3
<ChunHere> ahhhhh i hate wireless problems >< the first distro that got my wireless working outta the box is kubuntu 6.06, before that i just used a long wire =p i think you hafta use ndiswrapper or something
<Healot> not if you got the supported wifi card :-
<ChunHere> oooh, old ubuntu andrisp, yep
<jessi> Hi chung
<jessi> chun
<andrisp> i tried to upgrade to new 6.06 version, but there was some kind of error
<ChunHere> hey jessi
<mike__> I had my wifi card working under Breezy with ndiswrapper and it sort of works under dapper with bcm43xx, but every now and then it fails.
<jessi> yeah!
<ChunHere> hahaha, works good jessi??
<jessi> now i can use "glxgears"
<mike__> For some reason, the system occasionally initializes the wireless card as eth2 (normally it is eth1).
<jessi> but
<jessi> is it normal that the ... (hm,... i don
<jessi> t know the word) are so damn slowly
<jessi> ?
<ChunHere> oh gears? that's fine
<jessi> jap
<jessi> ok
<ChunHere> i can't speak jap, i'm abc(american born taiwanese-chinese  =p)
<andrisp> sorry for asking again - is it possible to disable anti-aliasing in Quanta ?
<jessi> hehe... thats ok chun
<jessi> many thx 4 your help
<ChunHere> let glxgears run for a minute, i think it should give you a framerate it'll say "some number" fps
<jessi> ok i try it
<Robert_S> I've just been using adept and its crashed about 4 times.  Can anybody tell me why?
<apokryphos> Robert_S: start it from the terminal....... any useful output?
<Nightrose> hi iv got a problem installing a programm called tvbrowser - it needs java5-jre and it cant be installed
<ChunHere> or just use the package manager to download some 3d game, like x-moto or penguin racer, if it runs fine then you are ok *thumbs up* =)
<andrisp> jessi, i just tried glxgears too, and find out that i have the same problem that you had .. what was the solution ? =)
<jessi> oh... andrisp... try to ask chun
<Robert_S> How do I paste the output into Konversation?  I'm new to this
<ChunHere> depends on your video card andrisp do you have ati or nvidia?
<andrisp> nvidia
<ChunHere> i think you've been in this room long enough, you should be able to see my messages if you scroll up ><
<andrisp> ok, i'll try
<Eviscares> hello
<ChunHere> shift + ins  is paste in konsole and konversation
<Healot> ChunHere: familiar with LVM?
<Eviscares> could someone give a total linux newbie (namely me :)) some tipps for installing kubuntu?
<ChunHere> oh haha, no i'm not a sys admin healot
<weedar> Is there any way to disable tapping=click behaviour for a laptop-mousepad?
<Chousuke> Eviscares: Put the CD in the drive, boot it, and install
<Chousuke> Eviscares: Then after installation, see EasyUbuntu
<Eviscares> I meant more along the lines of how to setup my HDD's
<jessi> hehe... chun: the game penguin racer is very slowly
<Chousuke> Eviscares: well, it depends.
<Bladesonfire> Does anyone know if the PPC version of the server install CD does not include the easy LAMP install option?
<ChunHere> can you run xmoto jessi?
<Eviscares> Chousuke: depends upon what?
<Chousuke> Eviscares: how many HDs do you have? how much free space?
<jessi> chun - i'll try it
<bajker_>  /msg nickserv link bajker suprbajk
<Chousuke> and do they work, or are you having trouble with them or something?
<bajker_> wtf
<Robert_S> Has anybody answered  my question about pasting in the konsole output?  Unfortunately I go the "blue gears of death" (KDE crash handler) in konversation
<ChunHere> hey chousuke is your name based on chouji + sasuke from naruto? =D
<Chousuke> ChunHere: no.
<Healot> naruto geeks...
<Healot> cool
<Eviscares> Chousuke: HDs:3 Partitions:4 free space: 1,8,3 and 3 gb no problems with anything
<Chousuke> hmm
<Chousuke> You should install ubuntu on the 8GB partition
<afm\colossus> how can i increase kde's/konqueror's maximal number of concurrent HTTP-connections?
<ChunHere> haha, haven't watched it on cartoon network tho i hate dubs
<afm\colossus> or how am I able to enable HTTP1.1 for KDE/Konqu?
<Eviscares> Chousuke:Ok, anyo other very important things?
<Chousuke> Or perhaps install Ubuntu on the 3GB partition and have your /home (user directories) on the 8GB partition.
<Healot> afm\colossus: konq does support HTTP 1.1
<Eviscares> Chousuke: I thought about clearing up the 1gb partition, as it is already my win partition with my other proggys, and then putting it there for the sake of order
<afm\colossus> Healot: yeah, i hope so, but is it enabled by default?
<jessi> chun: all the games (xmoto, penguin racer) are very slow and don't run floatly
<Chousuke> Eviscares: it would be best if you could unify that space.
<Healot> yes... afm\colossus
<Eviscares> Chousuke: you mean make an extra partition for kubuntu?
<Healot> there is no need to turn on/off like IE does...
<Chousuke> Eviscares: I think the default install needs at least 2 GB of space.
<afm\colossus> Healot: konqueror often fails fetching multiple images from a single http-source
<afm\colossus> any ideas why?
<Chousuke> Eviscares: You can install a more customised setup too, though.
<ChunHere> i would do / on 8gb, swap on 1gb, /home on 3gb always can add new hdd or flash drive or something for user files
<Chousuke> Eviscares: but it requires some knowledge of how APT works and all.
<Eviscares> chousuke:ok
<Healot> afm\colossus: higher cache value...
<afm\colossus> what should cache have to do with http-connection?
<Eviscares> chousuke:well, i can get used to that. but I have to set up the sys at first
<ChunHere> type in glxinfo in konsole jessi
<ChunHere> and scroll up see if it has "direct rendering: Yes"
<Chousuke> Eviscares: Well, I suggest you get at least 2 GB of space for kubuntu
<Eviscares> Chousuke: ok ^^
<afm\colossus> Healot: strange, it's actually working
<afm\colossus> i fail to understand the "Logic" behind, though ;)
<Healot> which part, afm\colossus?
<Healot> the cache part?
<afm\colossus> yes
<Healot> oh, neither do I, but the logic imho, the more space more download ?
<Healot> as smaller cache size erases the previously download files
<jessi> @chun
<jessi> name of display: :0.0
<jessi> display: :0  screen: 0
<jessi> direct rendering: No
<h3sp4wn> Has anyone experience of building fglrx-kernel-source against 2.6.16
<ChunHere> ><
<Healot> h3sp4wn: in breezy the build always fail
<Eviscares> Chousuke: thanks ^^
<Healot> but after tweaking the config file, it works, but the module crashes a lot
<h3sp4wn> Healot: I can build it manually but only once  (but it has a tweak that makes the screen clearer with dvi)
<jessi> @chun: how to activate "direct rendering"?
<slow-motion> re
<Healot> the build works, but crashes a lot, so i am sticking to the stock...
<h3sp4wn> Healot: Do you ever get lockups on shutdown
<Healot> yeah/// that's what I mean, and sometime lockup when playing OpenGL games
<ChunHere> type this in konsole jessi  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep Driver
<ChunHere> tell me the last 2 driver lines
<h3sp4wn> Healot: I don't get that with installing it manually (without the packages) but there are some modifications in it I would like to apply
<jessi> root@jessitux:~# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep Driver
<jessi>         Driver          "kbd"
<jessi>         Driver          "mouse"
<jessi>   Driver        "wacom"
<jessi>   Driver        "wacom"
<jessi>   Driver        "wacom"
<jessi>         Driver          "nv"
<iNiku> jessi: useless use of cat :)
<ChunHere> ah it served it's purpose =p
<jessi> hm?
<Healot> cat is cute :)
<jessi> and now?
<ChunHere> don't worry bout niku =p ok, type in sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jessi> ok
<jessi> done :)
<ChunHere> it should open up a text editor w/ that file
<ChunHere> go to the bottom, see if there's a Section "DRI"
<jessi> ok
<jessi> Section "DRI"
<jessi> 	Mode	0666
<jessi> EndSection
<ChunHere> ok good, now at the top, there's Section "Module"
<jessi> ok
<ChunHere> there should be a bunch of Load "something" lines
<jessi> 	Load	"i2c"
<jessi> 	Load	"bitmap"
<jessi> 	Load	"ddc"
<jessi> 	Load	"dri"
<jessi> 	Load	"extmod"
<jessi> 	Load	"freetype"
<jessi> 	Load	"glx"
<jessi> 	Load	"int10"
<jessi> 	Load	"type1"
<jessi> 	Load	"vbe"
<jessi> EndSection
<ChunHere> there should be a 	Load  "dri"  if not
<ChunHere> oh ok it's there
<iNiku> jessi: yeah, don't worry, it's just a kind of internet/unix tradition :)  the same could have been achieved with "grep driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf", hence "useless use of cat". not at all serious. :)
<jessi> :) ok niku
<ChunHere> ack i think your nvidia driver wasn't installed w/ dri ><
<iNiku> ChunHere: um, you're not supposed to use dri with the nvidia driver
<saxofun> hi
<iNiku> ChunHere: at least not on XFree, I'm pretty sure the same applies to X.org
<ChunHere> whoops not that dri niku, i meant direct rendering
<iNiku> ChunHere: yes, the dri module
<iNiku> ChunHere: you're not supposed to use it with the nvidia driver
<omega--> It's a shame that guidance doesn't work in KDE.
<omega--> All this text-file editing should really be unnecessarry.
<ChunHere> oh ok, didn't kno
<iNiku> nvidia has pretty good documentation on how to set up the driver, in the README that comes with the driver
<ChunHere> you know which modules are needed Niku?
<iNiku> ChunHere: I think only glx for nvidia's direct rendering stuff
* Bladesonfire used the nVidia README to setup xorg, as well
<Bladesonfire> Twinview and tv-out was really easy to setup using that README
<iNiku> ChunHere: can't remember, but it's all in the README
<iNiku> http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/index.html
<iNiku> actually http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/chapter-03-section-02.html
<ChunHere> jessi? u still here?
<jessi> yes
<jessi> ok - so i have to use the manual?
<jessi> looks simple
<ChunHere> you should download the nvidia driver package
<ChunHere> and follow the instructions and run that
<jessi> hm? i don't did it until now?
<ChunHere> for some reason, the nvidia-xconfig didn't want to choose the right driver
<jessi> oh - ok
<ChunHere> and setup your card dfferently, so you need to run the package,
<ChunHere> you already got kernel source which is what you need for this part,
<jessi> ok - i try it
<jessi> see you later
<ChunHere> see you jessi, i'm going to sleep 4am here -_-
<ChunHere> copy your xorg.conf file in case of any problems
<andrisp> if i want to restart X, is it enough to just logout and log in ?
<Bladesonfire> No.... logout and ctrl+alt+delete
<andrisp> ok
<Robert_S> Try ctrl-alt-backspace
<Bladesonfire> Oops
<Bladesonfire> Eh, left already =/
<ChunHere> goodnight everyone
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Bladesonfire> Goodnight
<thoreauputic> hmm the script works at least...
<LeeJunFan> ug, slashdot sure renders like crap in konqueror now.
<Bazzi> the irony :)
<Healot> Slashdot is for Internet Explorer only?
<jessi> how can i stop the x-server and working only on konsole?
<Healot> fire up a virtual terminal
<ndazza> firefox perhaps?
<Nightrose> hi its me once again - im trying to install java-5-jre but it isnt working - this is the output i get: http://cl1p.net/nightrose
<Healot> "invoke-rc.d kdm stop"
<Nightrose> can someone tell me why it fails?
<Bladesonfire> Nightrose: it needs to install the dependencies
<Bladesonfire> Oh, nvm
<Nightrose> i see but its not working :-(
<andrisp> I did sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, but was unable to start xwindows after that.. there is error -> http://paste.php.lv/3870 .. any help ?
<ndazza> the dapper drake desktop cd hangs at bootup for me, no error message. Stops working after the message 'mounting root partitions'
<defrysk> andrisp, in dapper do "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Bladesonfire> Nightrose: all I can see is it's not showing you the license for you to agree
<user-land> hello, is there a quickstart guide to kubuntu ?
<Bladesonfire> Nightrose: "1 not fully installed or removed." doesn't seem to be good, either
<Bladesonfire> But sorry, don't know how to fix the problems
<Healot> user-land: yeah, KDE Menu -> Help
<Bladesonfire> Do you already have another Java installed?
<Nightrose> jea maybe but that shouldnt be a problem right? - and as it seems it already hangs when unpacking
<andrisp> defrysk: i don't have dapper and nvidia-xconfig
<user-land> is kubuntu going to give me access to all the partitions i have on the disks in my computer ?
<defrysk> andred, and older nvidia-card perjhaps ?
<defrysk> andrisp, that is
<Bladesonfire> You downloaded the .bin from Java and installed that, and now you're trying to install it from the repos?
<andrisp> defrysk: i have nvidia geforce 2 (mx400?)
<ndazza> Nightrose: there's a variable of some kind for apt-get that determines whether certain questions get asked or whether defaults are chosen. I don't remember what it's called, perhaps the man page will shed some light
<morn> !
<ubotu> morn: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Nightrose> ndazza thx ill have a look
<Bazzi> andrisp: you need the legacy drivers then
<Healot> to convert that binary file from Sun dl the ""make-jpkg" package first
<defrysk> andred, try nvidia-glx-legacy in stead of nvidia-glx
<defrysk> andrisp,
<defrysk> i mean
<Healot> btw only the JDK can be packaged into its equivalent Debian package
<drayen> Haveing a problem with my new Ferrari (AMD64, ATI x700, 1280x800), 1st the screen was black on boot into X, fixed that with adding Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS, CRT" - but now i can only get 640x480 resolution - any ideas?
<ctothej> drayen: are you using dapper? post your xorg.conf on pastebin
<drayen> ctothej, yes... doing that now
<marian> hi ...
<jessi> ok...
<defrysk> hi...
<drayen> http://pastebin.com/759515
<jessi> i hate the configuration for my graphic card for linux
<Healot> jessi: I am sure of that
<marian> mein amarok spielt keine streams ... ;( engine is xine ... kann mir jemand helfen?
<defrysk> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Healot> marian: amarok doesn;t play any audio stream?
<marian> thx
<Healot> did you installed "libxine-extracodecs"?
<marian> yes .. but i don't know
<marian> mom
<drayen> ctothej, http://pastebin.com/759515  - its got the screen setup as expected... but like i said, im limited to 640x480 - any ideas?
<marian> no i havn't
<Nightrose> hmm that didnt help
<ctothej> drayen: taking a look now
<drayen> ctothej, thank you!
<Nightrose> im still getting the same output http://cl1p.net/nightrose
<Healot> marian: try to install "libxine-extracodecs", btw are you trying to play MPEG1/2/3 audio/video?
<Healot> or those AVI (OpenAVI) bs?
<ctothej> drayen, are you using the open source drivers?
<marian> no not yet...
<marian> it's fresh installd .. ;)
<Healot> oh... that's why...
<marian> no alsa
<Healot> no sound server configured too..?
<drayen> ctothej, erm, its a clean install from the Dapper CD
<drayen> ctothej, all i've done is added one line to the xorg.conf, to fix the black screen problem.
<marian> had updatet with sources from universe and main districtet
<ctothej> drayen: oh interesting. i think its using the wrong driver.
<drayen> ctothej, hummm okay... any ideas which one im going to need?
<defrysk> drayen, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/31009
<Healot> marian: do you see the kmix icon on the notification areA?
<defrysk> is that your bug ?
<marian> yeah .. and any sys sounds playing well
<ctothej> drayen, i think defrysk is rught
<ctothej> right*
<drayen> defrysk, yeah, i think it is :)
<ctothej> anyone, whats the apt-get command to install fglrx drivers?
<defrysk> drayen, if it is confirm the bug in launchpad
<drayen> ctothej, :) yeah i just tried "apt-get install fglrx" and it didnt work
<drayen> defrysk, on it :)
<defrysk> :)
<ctothej> its like fglrx-drivers or something like that
<robin> hi, anyone here running XGL with kubuntu, and if so, what are you experiece with it ?
<robin> I like to try it out, but first want to know how stable it is :)
<defrysk> robin its not very stable and a resource hog
<drayen> Some one else worked out the same work around... i was stuck with VGA due to haveing CRT as in the MonitorLayout section :)
<drayen> god i love open source
<robin> defrysk: Not stable, so lot's of crashes  ?
<ctothej> drayen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<defrysk> robin, freezing and locking
<ctothej> drayen: or better yet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<h3sp4wn> I have only found that it locks on reboot
<defrysk> and ram usage peeking
<h3sp4wn>  /shutdown
<defrysk> I would wait til edgy comes out
<defrysk> should be stable by then
<robin> and when is that ?
<defrysk> 6.10
<robin> edgy is new ubuntu ?
<robin> kk
<defrysk> yes
<defrysk> 2006.10
<h3sp4wn> I hope they us aiglx (or whatever its called instead of xgl)
<robin> But if I try it out, is it easy to disable it ?
<ctothej> defrysk: do they change major version numbers each year?
<ctothej> and minor every 6 months?
<Bazzi> ctothej: the version is <year>.<month>
<robin> ctothej: yes, year.month
<defrysk> next year we have 07.04 and 07.10
<ctothej> ahh right
<_rince_> re
<defrysk> every half year a +1
<ctothej> drayen: how we doing?
<drayen> ctothej, just made myslef a launchpad id... looks like the bug was already logged and confirmed https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/22985
<drayen> ctothej, i made a change to my xorg.conf, which seems to have sorted it :)
<ctothej> drayen: ok good. if not, go with the link i posted and install fglrx open source drivers.
<drayen> ctothej, i will probably do that in a bit, i want to see if i can get the 3d desktop thing working :) so i will expect i need the drivers for that :)
<ctothej> nice
<drayen> ctothej, seem to remeber a digg.com story about how to do it :)
<_ivan> hi all I hava linux ubuntu but how I create 85 HZ I HAVE 60 hz :(
<_ivan> ?
<robin> _ivan: use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, to set the right settings for your monitor
<robin> _ivan: you probably have to run it in console mode (ctrl+alt+f1)
<_ivan> usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: please specify a package to reconfigure
<_ivan> ?
<defrysk> _ivan, xserver-xorg
<_ivan> aha whate `1 min
<defrysk> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_ivan> select the desired x server driver
<tmak> hi, does anyone have had problems with kubuntu 6.06 & HP nx6125 (or similar) laptop? I got installation going but it's terribly slow
<_ivan> Enter the amount of memory (in kB) to be used by your video card.
<_ivan> what is this ?
<_ivan> my card is 128 ?
<tmak> only opening the konsole takes like 1 minute at least
<user-land> how do i make room for 15 'most used applications' in the KDE start menu ?
<Evixo> I'm wondering where I can configure which login screen I want to use.. I installed ubuntu and intalled kubuntu later and made sure that when I log in I get KDE but I want to disable the gnome login interface without removing gnome ... does anybody know a tutorial or something? I couldn't find one
<Bazzi> remove gdm, that should do the trick
<Evixo> but is there a way without removing gnome ... @ bazzi
<CaBlGuY> I can "officially" hang out in here now. I installed KDE last night.   :p
<drayen> story on digg.com was for nvidia - anyone know of of a tut to get the 3d desktop thing running on an ATI  card?
<Evixo> I should be a small config somewhere I suppose
<Bazzi> that'll just remove the login
<Bazzi> not gnome itself
<Evixo> ok so I can remove that the apt-get way? with gdm as the packet name?
<Bazzi> yes try it
<defrysk> Evixo, just apt-get remove gdm
<CaBlGuY> Sorry drayen, dunno about ATI, I was happen to get my Nvidia card workin right..  ;)
<drayen> CaBlGuY, :)
<CaBlGuY> you could try....
<CaBlGuY> !ATI
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<CaBlGuY> there
<CaBlGuY> now that I've glot KDE installed, i'm kinda likin it....  although im not really into all the "eye candy". it don't look to bad..
<Evixo> at bazzi... thnx for the help mate... it worked
<GNAM> are there dapper updates?
<defrysk> GNAM, there is a newer kde for dapper available
<CaBlGuY> defrysk: I just downloaded 3.5 last night. Looks real nice..  nice n clean..
<defrysk> GNAM, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<defrysk> CaBlGuY, sure does , runs snappy
<CaBlGuY> yea, pretty quick..
<CaBlGuY> looks and feels better then it did in breezey..
<defrysk> CaBlGuY, never used kde in breezy
<CaBlGuY> defrysk:  ahhh, well, it was ok, but this is "newer" and more "breathable"..  :p
<defrysk> tried it in breezy but didnt like it then
<defrysk> now its much better
<robin> the kde updates are just as stable as the default kde version that ships with dapper ?
<defrysk> robin, for sure
<robin> defrysk: ok, will try it them.
<gil> how do i burn two bootable ISO filles to one DVD and choose which one to boot to at start up
<GNAM> why not kde packages in standard mirrors?
<defrysk> GNAM, a stable vrsion is frozen so no new packages , only security updates and stuff
<CaBlGuY> robin:, yes the updates are as stable as what comes with the distro...   might be even moreso..  eather way, it looks nice..
<robin> CaBlGuY: ok, I have installed them, I will see :) thx
<CaBlGuY> robin:, NP..  ;)
<defrysk> and a tip for ktorrent users there is a newer version of ktorrent on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188530
<defrysk> it uses less resources and works better
<robin> it seems to work
<robin> only lost the border in the login screen :)
* defrysk has an automated log-in so I dont even see it
<robin> something I should not do on a laptop :)
<v3ctor> why not?
<defrysk> robin, true
<defrysk> v3ctor, u serious ?
<robin> obivious reasons :)
<v3ctor> passwords are usless if the laptop is stolen
<Hobbsee> defrysk: please remind me of that in about a week.
<Hobbsee> or maybe a few days
<defrysk> Hobbsee, of what ?
<Hobbsee> defrysk: that there's a new version of ktorrent out
<robin> v3ctor: sure everybody knows how to hack in to your system ;)
<defrysk> Hobbsee, bookmark it ;)
* Hobbsee could just package it now, she supposes...
<babysnakes> hi, does anybody have good experience with keyboard layouts switching in kde?
<CaBlGuY> Howdy Hobbsee, o/   I'm officaly in K environment now...   ya happy.. :p
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: yay!
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<imbrandon> heay Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon
* Hobbsee goes searching for this ktorrent.
<defrysk> Hobbsee, you can dowload it from the post i geve
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: what ya doing with ktorrent ?
<defrysk> Hobbsee, http://rapidshare.de/files/22170949/ktorrent_2.0beta1_i386.deb.html
<Hobbsee> defrysk: if i got it from there, i'd be shot.
<imbrandon> hehe
<defrysk> Hobbsee, you developer ?
<imbrandon> defrysk: yea
<Hobbsee> defrysk: yeah
<defrysk> oops
<defrysk> lol
<Hobbsee> hmmm...2.0 beta 1...
* defrysk bows humbly
<defrysk> Hobbsee, its stable according to the ktorrent website
<defrysk> Hobbsee, and work better for sure
<Hobbsee> defrysk: where does it say 2.0beta1 is stable?
<defrysk> Hobbsee, a sec
* robin wonders why call something beta if it's stable
<defrysk> Hobbsee, http://ktorrent.org/
<Hobbsee> defrysk: which page?  that's where i am?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: bottom of the main page
<defrysk> The latest stable version of ktorrent is 2.0beta1 and it's released under the GNU GPL License.
<defrysk> its at the end of the page
<Hobbsee> oh.  of course.  silly hobbsee :P
<Hobbsee> thanks
<defrysk> ;p
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: edgy or -updates ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: edgy
<imbrandon> cool
<defrysk> backport I presume
<chrome> hello folks
<defrysk> ?
<chrome> someone use kmobiletools?
<Hobbsee> possibly.  guess it could be backported.  imbrandon got a dapper chroot?
<Hobbsee> no, wait
<Hobbsee> even i have that :P
<robin> will edy run kde 4 ?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee:  yea
<robin> edgy*
<Hobbsee> robin: no, not really
<defrysk> robin, even dapper wil run it probably
<imbrandon> robin: edgy will be out befgore kde4 stable
<robin> hmm ok.
<Hobbsee> now, how does one run an *edgy* pbuilder?
<defrysk> it wil be packaged for edgy I'm sure
<Hobbsee> guess it's the same as a dapper one...
<Hobbsee> defrysk: yeah, cos i'm doing it :P
<defrysk> and also for dapper i'm sure
<defrysk> :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: not sure its nessessary yet as the repos arent open, i've been building with just edgy in the changelogs
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: what did you build?
<Hobbsee> from scratch, or upgrade?
<pussfeller> can someone tell me where beagled could be starting from
<imbrandon> apt-mirror so far on revu ( and ktorrent personaly a few weeks ago )
<pussfeller> was some sort of autostart dir added in dapper or something
<pussfeller> its not in kde autostart
<imbrandon> pussfeller: probbly /etc/init.d/* as its a deamon
<Hobbsee> building...
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: apt-mirror was from scratch
<Hobbsee> pussfeller: the autostart folder in /usr/share?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: icky.  fun :P
<imbrandon> hehe
<defrysk> Hobbsee, compare the cpu usage of the old version to the new version , huge difference
<defrysk> and also ram for that matter
* Hobbsee doesnt use ktorrent
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: Is apt-mirror not just a single perl script ?
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn: and a conf file but yes, its not in the repos so i buit a deb for edgy
* imbrandon uses azureus for torrents
* Hobbsee does not torrent.
* h3sp4wn does not really use torrents but if I do I use rtorrent
* defrysk torrents and grabs nzb files with klibido
<defrysk> it rocks :)
* imbrandon has thought about encrypting my backup.tar.gz and renaming it "Girls Gone Wild.mpg" and sending it out over the p2p networks so i will have an "online" backuo ..... just kiddin
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: lol!
<oppilas> piv
<Gentix> When Iiinstall kdm nvidia is nolonger being used and it screws up my fonts. how do I fix this?
<drayen> hummm... so i installed Xgl and compwiz or what ever its called... its booted fine, but i dont have any top bars at all (ie the bit above file etc) any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: What about using steganography to put your backup into a real copy of Girls Gone Wild (suppose it requires you to obtain it in the first place)
<drayen> and i cant re-size anything
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn: true, i was realy just goffin but thats not a half bad idea
<defrysk> Gentix, glxinfo |grep direct
<flapane> hi
<flapane> any troubles with ati 3d? i have http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189470
<flapane> please i don't know what to do
<imbrandon> drayen: means your wm dident start only xgl
<flapane> the fglrx modules compiles but it won't work
<drayen> imbrandon, ahh okay..
<imbrandon> drayen: try #ubuntu-xgl ;)
<serenity> hi
<Gentix> defrysk it says that glx is missing on the current display
<drayen> is there no #kubuntu-xgl :P:P
<imbrandon> drayen: its the same
<defrysk> Gentix, and that happend with installing kdm ?
<Gentix> defrysk: that figures... but how do i? fix that?
<Gentix> defrysk: yes
<defrysk> Gentix, nvidia ?
<ubuntu> hi
<Gentix> defrysk: yes
<defrysk> Gentix, dapper?
<flapane> noone?
<serenity> i have just installed azureus over adept, all went correct, it created an entry in the k-menu but i tries to start and did not continue
<Gentix> defrysk: yeps :)
<crazy_penguin> has anyone used the shfs module in the kernel?
<defrysk> Gentix, "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<daniel> which file system should i use, if i want access from both linux and windows?
<Gentix> defrysk: that should do it???
<serenity> daniel: fat32
<defrysk> Gentix,  yes if you have everything installed that should do it
<daniel> oh, and if i also want to be able to have files larger than 4 GiB
<Gentix> defrysk: k, thanx I'll give it a shot
<defrysk> Gentix, good luck :)
<Bazzi> daniel: use a network storage and samba/nfs ;)
<daniel> that would require a file server, wouldn't it?
<Bazzi> yes, or similar
<daniel> in that case, i need something else :\
<Gentix> defrysk: didn't do it
<defrysk> Gentix, you upgraded from breezy to dapper ?
<Gentix> defrysk: yep
<defrysk> you did a dis-upgrade
<Gentix> defrysk: dist-upgrade
<Bazzi> daniel: vmware?
<drayen> imbrandon, they are real chatty in ubuntu-xgl
<defrysk> Gentix, a sec
<daniel> ehm, what does that do?
<Gentix> defrysk: k
<Bazzi> virtualize windows/linux
<defrysk> Gentix, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<wezlo> I'm having trouble with openoffice.org2 on dapper - the program opens, but none of the modules are installed (writer...etc)
<wezlo> anyone got a clue how to fix (the packages are installed)
<Gentix> defrysk: already done so
<Bazzi> wezlo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure openoffice.org
<andrisp> i configured my konqueror to by default open php files with quanta plus, but everytime i click on some php file, konqueror opens new intance of quanta plus. how to solve this ?
<defrysk> Gentix, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wezlo> bazzi, thanks, I'll try that
<Gentix> defrysk: that'l  instal alot of stuff I don't want :(
<Hobbsee> defrysk: did you get it to compile?  i'm getting it ftbfs here...
<defrysk> Gentix, and also stuf you need , so please do that
<defrysk> Hobbsee, I did not compile it I just downloaded it
<Hobbsee> mmm okay
<defrysk> Gentix, aslo sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-minimum
<Gentix> defrysk: okay then
<defrysk> and after that again a dist-upgrade
<defrysk> Hobbsee, sure you are a developer ? ;p
<Gentix> defrysk: why a dist-upgrade???
<defrysk> Gentix, to make sure you have it all
<Hobbsee> defrysk: not particularly, why do you ask?
<defrysk> Gentix, eliminating possible missing things
<Gentix> k
<defrysk> Gentix, did you use automatix by the way ?
<defrysk> Hobbsee, jk
<wezlo> Bazzi, that didn't work
<Bazzi> mh :(
<Gentix> defrysk: automatix?? whats that?
<defrysk> good answer :)
<wezlo> Bazzi, from the commandline I only get ooffice and ootemplate (no writer, etc...)
<defrysk> Gentix, never use it
<Gentix> defrysk: okay :)
<klerfayt> kicker has white stripe on top that doesn't look nice with darker dark panel background
<andrisp> how can I configure Quanta plus to auto-indent when I press Enter ?
<Blizzz> "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 21" <-- whats wrong??
<defrysk> Blizzz, it means one of your disks is not being recognized in the bios
<defrysk> or a device
<Blizzz> thanks
<wezlo> Bazzi, I figured it out - didn't clean my old install up....
<Davidosky> rieccomi
<Davidosky> sta volta con il pc fisso :P
<defrysk> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Davidosky> rieccomi! sta volta con il pc fisso :D
<afm\colossus> is there a way to embed vim into kwrite in kubuntu dapper?
<Davidosky> fool non riesce a prendere un ip il pc, ora cerco di capire xk
<Gentix> defrysk: it did change the fonts. But still no GLX
<defrysk> Gentix, try nvidia-xconfig again please
<defrysk> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<defrysk> Gentix, got output ?
<Gentix> defrysk: k
<serenity> i killed adept and now i stars, but sysy that another app is using it. What do do?
<serenity> i killed adept and now i starts, but says that another app is using it. What do do?
<serenity> ...
<serenity> is there a flag set by adept, that is was started? Where to set this flag to default?
<Gentix> defrysk: noes... no luck...
<defrysk> Gentix, glxinfo |grep direct
<Gentix> s/noes/nopes
<Gentix> defrysk: samething
<Gentix> defrysk: no glx on display 0.0
<defrysk> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<defrysk> end make sure its set to nvidia
<serenity> adapt says: ...antoher app is using the database...
<defrysk> serenity, synaptic = up or something ?
<defrysk> or are you updating ?
<serenity> no, killed adapt by shell
<serenity> maybe a flag is set
<serenity> that it's running
<defrysk> serenity, open top and check whats running
<v3ctor> ps -ef|grep adept
<serenity> adept_notifier and  grep adapt
<v3ctor> sudo pkill adept_notifier
<v3ctor> then try to start it again
<serenity> what have i did?
<defrysk> serenity, you have did well :)
<serenity> hehe...
<defrysk> ;p
<mluser-work> Does anyone know if its possible to specify in the kubuntu installer where to install the bootloader?
<serenity> adept does not start anyway
<Hobbsee> mluser-work: i believe it is - just tell it not to install on the MBR
<xwolf-> i think in the installer you either select it to be installed or not
<andrisp> how can i disable anti-aliasing in quanta plus ?
<mluser-work> Hobbsee: I'm talking about the installer on the live cd.. it never prompted me for a place to install the mbr, it just installed it by default the MBA of the first disk which is not where I wanted it
<Hobbsee> weird!  it used to ask you for the alternative cd...
<Gentix> defrysk: doesn't do a darn thing
<Landerro> hello
<Landerro> I have a problem with Kubuntu 6.06, can somebody help me?
<Flame> Hi. Anyone not too busy to help me with updating issues?
<flapane> anyone alive with dapper,ati and working 3d?
<flapane> it seems you guyz disappeared..switched to nvidia?
<Flame> Or like me...cheap and with an integrated gfx setup >.>
<flapane> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello all, general question about Kubuntu.  HOw do I get SU access in things like file manager or Konq
<kosh> alt-f2 kdesu konqueror
<bsm> hi, are there already some kopete 0.12 packages?
<flapane> no
<Flame> Im having connection errors when trying to update...any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kosh, thanks alot..
<Hobbsee> bsm: there are some being tested
<Flame> These are with both apt-get update and Adept. Same errors >.<
<bsm> Hobbsee: where? Last one is 0.12 beta 1
<kosh> alt-f2 allows you to run any command and kdesu allows you to run stuff as another user so you could use alt-f2 kdesu kate if you wanted to or anything else for that matter
<Hobbsee> bsm: freeflying made some, but they're wrongly versioned (or were, not sure about now)
<Landerro> I can't start Kubuntu any more after I configured my second screen. How can I solve this problem??
<Jack_Sparrow> kdesu tells it to run in su mode then asks for pass right?
<kosh> yeah it asks for your password since it will use sudo
<Flame> Hm. I can no longer connect to Kopete--> AIM...randomly...
<Gentix> defrysk: any more ideas??
<bsm> Landerro: copy your backup right in place
<defrysk> Gentix, I honestly do not know whats wrong
<kosh> however kdesu can also take arguments and run stuff as other users
<Gentix> defrysk: :(
<defrysk> Gentix, if you have everything upgraded properly nvidia should work fine
<Jack_Sparrow> I will research the command, thens for the jump start
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Landerro> bsm, but if I try again then it's just the same problem. Can't I use my second screen in Kubuntu?
<Gentix> defrysk: thanx anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> Kosh can I also run a dd command there?
<Gentix> defrysk: I'll see what I can do (remove kdm)
<bsm> Landerro: 'course you can, just wanted to suggest something so you can go on working again
<flapane> anyone with ati?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry, switched to nvidia
<Landerro> If I do it with the live cd it's the same
<defrysk> Gentix, I would report it in llaunchpad if it runs fine in gdm
<jbirdAngel> hello
<Flame> Grr
<Jack_Sparrow> Argh
<Flame> kopete refuses to connect...is anyone else getting messages about AIM being unavailable?
<v3ctor> aol just had a blip
<slow-motion> re
<v3ctor> everyone i work with got booted
<Jack_Sparrow> brb  going to reinstall
* linux_galore o O ( Isnt AOL a billions dollar bad blip)
<Flame> heh
<Flame> So how long should I estimate before I can connect again?
<v3ctor> i reconnected already
<linux_galore> time for bed
<defrysk> estimate a blib ?
<Flame> Gr...
<defrysk> errr.....
<Flame> Hmm
<Flame> Still getting messages about the AIM service being temp. unavail..
<Flame> >.<
<v3ctor> there was a great disturbance in the force...my internet connection slowed for a while there
<Flame> Gyahhhhhhhhhh
<Flame> I just connected another acct.
<Flame> But the first one wont connect -.-;;
<Flame> Yeah it refuses to let me add that one
<Flame> >.>
<StR> Hi all!
<Flame> ./Sigh
<Flame> Hi
<Flame> How do I update packages if apt-get and Adept both continue to give me "Fail to fetch" messages?
<Hobbsee> Flame: use a different mirror
<Hobbsee> !mirror
<ubotu> from memory, mirror is repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<kez_> hey, has anyone got a minute to help me? I've got a weird problem with KDE
<shentey> hi! how can i activate the tar kio plugin in konqueror?
<Flame> Ive tried.
<Flame> Ive gone through 6 mirrors.
<Flame> Same errors.
<Flame> ./Scratches head.
<kez_> basically, ctrl-tab doesn't work... all other shortcut keys work fine
<Flame> deb http://ubuntu.secs.oakland.edu/ dapper universe
<Flame> That IS the right format, correct?
<Hobbsee> Flame: yes...
<Flame> ./Sigh
<Flame> Then I have no idea whats wrong.
<Flame> My net works...Im on this/Konqueror and Kopete >.>
<Flame> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.secs.oakland.edu/dists/dapper/universe/source/Sources.gz  Connection failed
<Flame> That times ten.
<Flame> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/main Packages
<Flame>   Connection failed [IP: 85.133.25.7 80] 
<Flame> And that times ten.
<shentey> @Flame: so you have ethereal installed?
<Flame> Umm...Ethereal?
<Flame> ./I r nubby
<shentey> it's a network monitoring tool
<Flame> Umm how would I check if I have it installed or not?
<shentey> type "ethereal" in a console
<shentey> and start it ;-)
<Avdi__> has anyone had problems with kded crashing in 6.06?
<Flame> Umm ok
<Flame> I typed it into the console
<Flame> and I found it
<Flame> But...if I click it, nada.
<shentey> with my card it detects tcp checksum errors
<Flame> Nothing happens >>
<MasterEvilAce> does the kubuntu 6.06 DVD contain more than the CD?
<shentey> well, you have to start it with root permissions
<shentey> Alt-F2: ethereal + root user
<andrisp> !lv
<ubotu> andrisp: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kez_> can anyone help me with this KDE ctrl-tab not working problem? it's driving me insane
<Flame> Umm
<Flame> How do I start it with root permissions...?
<shentey> Type Alt+F2 and you get a "run command" window
<shentey> there you type "ethereal" as the command and press the button "advanced" or "more" (dont't know exactly how it is named)
<exhale> adept :x
<shentey> then you can start ethereal with root permissions
<Flame> Adept wont connect to Dl the packages :(
<exhale> adept sucks.
<exhale> and that is a fact.
<shentey> btw, ethereal is good for detecting network problems so it's like shooting at sparrows with guns ;-)
<Flame> And I wouldnt mind having to do it as the apt-get commands either.
<Flame> But...those wont connect either >.>
<Flame> Well, the sparrows be pwning me right now :P
<Flame> Ok
<Flame> I went to run
<Flame> Ran it as root
<Flame> and...after I hit "Run", nothing.
<Flame> It doesnt realize it exists..?
<luh> i've just set up my computer on kubuntu.
<shentey> it seems you don't have it installed :-(
<MasterEvilAce> any difference between i386 and i686 ? I remember someone had me reinstall kernel earlier and it gave me i686.. but all the install CDs to d/l are 386.
<Flame> Grr..
<luh> and now i have a non-working X
<Flame> So how do I install it?
<luh> graphic card is a sis
<MasterEvilAce> so, hardware wise is there any improvement by using the 686?
<luh> monitor is an acer Al1716
<Flame> Non-working X.../nightmare reminder of my earlier messing-around with Debian...>.>
<exhale> luh what driver are you using?
<shentey> can you open the package repository in a browser?
<exhale> and what error are you getting?
<luh> Flame, on debian it always worked for me
<luh> exhale, no clue - just finished the isntallation routine
<exhale> well... then check xorg.conf.. how else are we supposed to help you?
<luh> exhale, how am i supposed to check xorg.conf?
<Flame> Hm
<Flame> Is ethereal installed by default?
<exhale> with vim/nano/any text editor?
<shentey> no, it is not
<Flame> Because...I pretty much just finished installing Kubuntu
<luh> exhale, - i have no x and no console
<Flame> So then how do I...install it?
<luh> nothing i could work on
<exhale> then get a console
<exhale> just choose recovery console or whatever it says when booting in grub
<exhale> you will be booted to console
<luh> sure - i'll be right back
<CaBlGuY> ok, is flash player 8 available?
<shentey> well, you have to use apt (adept, ...)
<Flame> Ugh
<exhale> how come firefox isnt default in kubuntu?
<CaBlGuY> ok..  just search for flash player 8 right?
<Flame> Which is my problem to begin with
<Flame> Lol
<Flame> Because it wont connect! >.<
<Flame> So in other words...Im screwed?
<shentey> can you open a repository in a browser?
<exhale> yup
<Flame> Yes
<Flame> Although Im not quite sure what to do once there >.>
<shentey> that's funny
<Flame> Heh
<shentey> so your browser can connect to the server but apt can't?
<Flame> http://ubuntu.secs.oakland.edu/
<Flame> Like be able to open that, right?
<Flame> UNder Konq?
<shentey> yes
<Flame> Because I can do that, yeah.
<exhale> what are you trying to do, really?
<Flame> Update in any way/shape/form
<Flame> I cant update through Adept. Or apt-get
<exhale> then something's wrong.
<Flame> And I strongly suspect that at this rate, if there was another way to update, that wouldnt work either.
<Flame> Well...Im not THAT newb...I figured that part out :P
<exhale> lol
<exhale> try messing around with sources.list
<Flame> the correcting part is where Im totally lost...
<Flame> The wiki link for mirrors.
<Flame> Ive tried 6 diff mirrors.
<Flame> Nothing still
<exhale> well
<exhale> what happens?
<Flame> So I suspect it might be something...other than the mirror
<exhale> have you sudo-apt-get update?
<Flame> I get a "Failed to connect" "Failed to fetch" error.
<Flame> I can pastebin it if you'd like >.>
<exhale> k
<Flame> Exhale: http://pastebin.com/759849
<exhale> hmm weird
<Flame> Yeah...I'm not quite sure what the issue is...router mayhaps?
<andrisp> which is the best firewall front-end solution for kde ?
<exhale> why would you need one?
<exhale> Flame hmm i donnu... have a different network card to try?
<andrisp> why not ?
<luh> exhale, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/759852 - there is my xorg.conf file
<Flame> Well...I have oh. Nvm I thought you were asking me why I needed a router.
<Flame> I was going to point out that a lot of people have routers and whatnot
<exhale> luh try changing the driver to vesa
<Flame> Just 1 network card and Ive tried to activate/deactiv. it a couple times..
<Flame> Nothing doing.
<Flame> Still the same
<Flame> The weird part
<Flame> Is that I can update fine if I run it off the LiveCD
<luh> which one exhale ?
<exhale>         Driver          "i810"
<Flame> But while isntalling, near the end, I get an error saying it cant find security updates. And then I get these errors after install finishes
<exhale> change i810 to vesa and restart X
<luh> k
<exhale> Flame, but you can browse the internet?
<luh> startx is the command or what is it under kubuntu?
<exhale> luh yep
<Flame> Yes
<Flame> ANd Im on this and kopete
<exhale> uhmm i donnu then... might want to try to reinstall
<exhale> try pinging the repos
<Flame> How..?
<kez_> hey, does kubuntu install will non-kde default key settings?
<exhale> Flame open a terminal and type "ping www.asdadsas.com"
<Flame> ok
<Flame> ok
<luh> exhale, screens found but none with a useable configuration
<Flame> I chose to ping archive.ubuntu.com
<Flame> All the time values are rather high though.
<Flame> Lowest is 90 ms
<exhale> luh then i dont know :/
<exhale> isnt there a driver called "sis"?
<luh> exhale, vesa no matching device section for instance
<Flame> Actually, lowest is 96 ms*
<luh> FATAL ERROR: no screens found
<Flame> So now Im just kinda watching it scroll...where do I go now? Idea-process-wise?
<luh> that the things it told me - and a lotmore
<luh> but i can't keep it all in mind exhale  - because i have to run through the house all the time
<luh> to get from one computer to the other
<exhale> :/
<exhale> !reconfigure x
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, exhale
<exhale> hmm
<exhale> i donnu try reconfigure X and see what gives
<luh> apt-setup --reconfigure x
<Flame> >.<
<luh> was that the command?
<luh> or what was it?
<Hobbsee> !xfcg
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !xcfg
<ubotu> hmm... xcfg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<luh> thanks
<kez_> hey, is there any way to get kde to open firefox instead of konqueror if i write a "http://" type uri into the KDE run command dialog?
<Hobbsee> kez_: should be, it's set in system settings...
<Hobbsee> user account, the last optoin
<Hobbsee> er, wait, in kde components
<Flame> exhale: After I ping a repository...then what?
<Hobbsee> (who moved that!)
<Flame> O_O
<Flame> Smack them...
<Hobbsee> nah, it's better where it is now - i just hadnt noticed it movng
<Flame> Heh
<Flame> Hobbsee, you have any ideas on what to do for an updating problem?
<Hobbsee> Flame: the repos are borked again?
<Flame> Umm
<Flame> I dunno...
<Flame> Ive tried a bunch
<Flame> And I cant connect to any
<Flame> Either with Adept
<Flame> Or with apt-get update
<Flame> >.>
<Flame> http://pastebin.com/759849
<Flame> Thats the error I get, if youre curious as to wtf Im getting as a message
<Flame> >>
<Hobbsee> looks like US mirrors are borked agian
<Flame> Grr...
<Flame> So which do I try?
<Hobbsee> gb mirrors
<Flame> Oh
<Flame> By US mirrors
<Flame> You mean ALL USmirrors?
<Flame> Oh. /Considers this concept for the first time.
<Flame> Suggestions?
<Hobbsee> replace where it says "us" with "gb"
<Hobbsee> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flame> Will one like http://ubuntu.blueyonder.co.uk/archive/ off the Wiki list work as well?
<Hobbsee> Flame: quite possibly
* Hobbsee has never tried them
<Hobbsee> but the gb mirrors are good
<Flame> ./Sigh.
<Flame> Same errors.
<permanewb> after dist-upgrade to dapper, seamonkey and seamonkey-installer cause a segementation fault. have you experienced this?
<Flame> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.blueyonder.co.uk/archive/dists/dapper-security/universe/source/Sources.gz  Connection failed [IP: 194.117.143.71 80] 
<Flame> That times ten.
<Hobbsee> Flame: yeah, try the official gb mirrors - they're usually the most updated, too
<Flame> Hmm ok
<Flame> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Flame> Those for each mirror?
<Hobbsee> Flame: yeah
<Flame> kk
* Hobbsee thinks.
<Flame> Hmm...
<Flame> Same errors again.
<jen1020> Hi, guys
<kronoz> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Hobbsee> good point
<Hobbsee> hey jen1020
<jen1020> I've got a laptop that has a strange widescreen resolution and it's got an ATI Xpress card in it... is this supported by Kubuntu?
<Flame> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.com/759887 Are there errors in that?
<Flame> (My sources.list)
<Hobbsee> Flame: looks good to me.  those security mirrors will get fixed...
<mikmak> hi
<Hobbsee> sometimes the mirrors just bork.  particularly the US ones, and the AU ones
<mikmak> are there any plans for a kopete pkg for dapper ?
<Flame> Hmm
<Flame> Well, I havent been able to update for 2 days now...
<Hobbsee> mikmak: 0.12?  yes
<mikmak> Hobbsee: yes :)
<Flame> How long should I not consider this an issue for?
<Hobbsee> mikmak: wget http://www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/packages/kopete_3.5.3kopete0.12.0-1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<mikmak> Hobbsee: cool, thanks !
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to go look at that source
<apokryphos> heh, curious version-naming scheme
<kronoz> i keep getting this error
<kronoz> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/dists/dapper/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<kronoz> has the repo location changed?
<defrysk> Hobbsee, :)
<Flame> Well, its KINDA the same thing I get >.>
<apokryphos> kronoz: sudo apt-get update first?
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.3
<ubotu> kde3.5.3 is probably to upgrade to KDE3.5.3, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Flame> ./Sigh.
<Hobbsee> defrysk: :)  i got ktorrent to build, but not to install okay.
<kronoz> apokryphos: that is from apt get update
<Flame> Anyone...? Ideas on how to update if neither apt-get nor the Adept client will connect?
<kronoz> yes, i know that is for 3.5.3 but has the lastest kde repo gone now?
<apokryphos> kronoz: use the static repository for 3.5.3 then
<defrysk> Hobbsee, I noticed on another ktorrent.deb for dapper that it was also not able to install
<defrysk> the one in the forum did fine tho
<jen1020> I've got a laptop that has a strange widescreen resolution and it's got an ATI Xpress card in it... is this supported by Kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> defrysk: there's no way i could stick the forum one into the official repos though :P
<apokryphos> jen1020: have you installed the ati drivers?
<kosh> jen1020: pop in a live cd and see what happens
<robin> jen1020: what kind of resolution ?
<defrysk> Hobbsee, http://www.ubuntu-debs.de/app/ktorrent2/ is one that also did not work
<jen1020> Not installed Kubuntu yet, just downloaded the Install CD :)
<Hobbsee> ok
<robin> jen1020: strange resolution doesn't'matter.. I'm running widescreen too:)
<jen1020> Robin... yay! :)
<Flame> Hobbsee: No other ideas? :(
<jen1020> Are the ATI drivers easy to install?
<Hobbsee> Flame: not at this time of the morning, no
<permanewb> arggh. I'm missing my work email right now... because seamonkey segfaults now, after upgrading to dapper. I can't even think of what to look for to diagnose the problem. do you know?
<Flame> Curses.
<defrysk> ncurses ?
<Flame> Anyone else have ideas? :D
<defrysk> Flame, ideas for what ?
<Hobbsee> permanewb: got a pastebin of the segfault?  is this breezy or dapper?  is there already a bug listed for this?
<Flame> Ok
<Flame> I cant update
<georg> can someone help me with ndiswrapper and my agere mini pci wlan adapter?
<Flame> Either thru Adept or the apt-get update method
<defrysk> repos not working ?
<jen1020> Are the ATI drivers easy to install?
<Flame> I dunno...Ive tried all the US ones and at Hobb's suggestion, I tried the GB ones.
<Flame> Nada.
<defrysk> Flame, try without cc
<Flame> But I can connect to the internet, and Im on this and kopete
<Flame> Without CC...
<Flame> >.>
<defrysk> country code
<Flame> I r newby...
<Flame> Ahh
* Hobbsee would give out my repo list, but it has a few odd ones on there
<Flame> Just archive.ubuntu.com?
<defrysk> Flame, and use ftp iso http
<defrysk> Flame, yes
<defrysk> without cc usually does the trick
<georg> is this the right place to ask questions about ndiswrapper?
<Flame> Wait..use ftp/iso/http?
<Hobbsee> georg: sure
<defrysk> Flame, and if stil no go try ftp iso http
<Flame> By that you mean...>.>
<defrysk> ftp in stead op http
<Flame> Replace the http with the others?
<Flame> ahh ok
<defrysk> of*
<defrysk> no dns reso needed then , might help
<permanewb> hobbsee I see no mention of seamonkey in the ubuntu bugs. this is under dapper, there was no segfault under breezy. the seamonkey installer also segfaults. the error is "glibc detected double free or corruption" and "segmentation fault".
<georg> so can you help me with my agere mini pci wlan adapter?
<Hobbsee> georg: what model chipset does it have?  check in lspci
<Flame> Oh my God...it WORKS.
<Flame> Wow.
<Hobbsee> permanewb: hmm okay.
<Flame> Its probably unhealthy if I just felt incredibly happy, isnt it...
<Flame> ./Sigh. My life is complete.
<georg> hobsee: 0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Agere Systems Hermes2 Mini-PCI WaveLAN a/b/g i have searched the ndiswrapper list but couldn't find the card there
<Flame> Wow. Muchas gracias defrysk...the ftp idea works ^^
<Flame> One more question. Under Kopete.
<Flame> How do I change which s.n it defaults to?
<defrysk> Flame, ;)
<Flame> The user Im IMing is only on my BL for one of the two account
<Flame> accounts*
<Flame> But when I click their name to chat...it sends it as the other account
<Hobbsee> Flame: it's under settings, configuration...oh...that...
* Hobbsee thinks that swapping the protocols around in the config options fixes that
<Flame> Ahh
<Flame> Remind me again how thats helpful...-.-;
<Flame> Lol
* defrysk is still downloading the all new kopete @2.5 K/s
<defrysk> speed kills ? :s
<georg> hobsee: this is the pci id: 11c1:ab30
<Hobbsee> defrysk: download accelerator :P
<defrysk> lol Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> georg: i dont know sorry.  and nick completion is useful
<georg> nick completion?
<defrysk> Hobbsee, I'd better use wget -c for this so i can resume tomorrow if needed ;p
<Hobbsee> defrysk: hehe
<elisiano> hi guys, could you please suggest me a channel for xgl on kubuntu?
<Flame> Hobbsee: No dice.
<Flame> Its kinda funny though
<Flame> Lol
<Flame> [10:40]  EternalPath06: Is this sending as FlameStryk05?
<Flame> Is the way my friend sees what Im saying.
<Flame> (11:41:03) FlameStryk05:  Lol
<Flame> That is the way I see what Im sending
<Flame> ./head hurts
<jorik> just to be 100% sure: im running breezy now, if i do apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, replace my sources.list, then apt-get update and upgrade again; im running dapper, right ?
<defrysk> jorik, right and otherwise wrong
<stevekl> jorik: You don't have to upgrade before upgrading to dapper
<elisiano> jorik: you don't need the first update/upgrade
<Flame> O.o
<jorik> oh ok
<Flame> So anyone know how to best this latest demon?
<Flame> >.>
<stevekl> jorik: Also there's a 'reccomended sources.list' for dapper somewhere
<stevekl> I'm not sure where though
<defrysk> jorik, make sure after the install to apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-minimal and kubuntu-desktop
<defrysk> jorik, and again a dist-upgrade then to make it complete
<jbirdAngel> is there a way in konversation to make it so that only 1 room notifies me upon a new message in channel?
<Flame> HAH!
<jorik> stevekl, im using the source-o-matic
<Flame> I winz!
<stevekl> jorik: yeah that's it
<elisiano> anyone tried xgl with nvidia?
<jorik> defrysk, thx
<Flame> I changed the default nick and now it just says "Me:"
<Flame> ^_^
<defrysk> elisiano, yes I did and am stil on the wagon
<elisiano> :O
<elisiano> did u have troubles?
<stevekl> Does dist-upgrade do everything that upgrade does? Should I run both every day, or what?
<defrysk> elisiano, stability resources and freezing
<elisiano> but at least u managed
<elisiano> :(
<defrysk> stevekl, distupgrade adds new packages if needed, upgrade does not
<elisiano> I get a strange error complaining about pixmap extension, but it's there
<defrysk> elisiano, got rid of it after trieing it
<kronoz> distupgrade upgrades the distro
<kronoz> like from debian stable to testing to unstable
<defrysk> kronoz, that too
<elisiano> how did u do that defrysk ?
<stevekl> defrysk: oh yeah? I didn't know that
<defrysk> kronoz, dist-upgrade is also known as "smart" upgrade
<elisiano> dist-upgrade install extra packages if necessary, upgrade doesn't, it just upgrade the existing ones
<defrysk> elisiano, correct and skips the ones that need new packages
<defrysk> or dependencies it you wish
<defrysk> _?_
<melan> somebody know why wine does not create the c drive when i execute wine?
<jorik> when i do an apt-get update, i get a lot of errors saying "subprocess bzip2 failed", "subprocess gzip failed", etc ... is that normal ?
<defrysk> melan, wincfg to set it up iirc
<defrysk> winecfg
<stevekl> jorik: I don't *think* that's normal...is this after you've upgraded to dapper?
<_nicky_> running breezy, with customized kernel.  Should i do apt-get dist-upgrade, or fresh install?
<defrysk> customized kernel might be tricky
<stevekl> nixternal: If you want to continue to use a cutom kernel you'll have to compile one after upgrading to dapper, probably
<stevekl> Man, I haven't compiled a kernel in ages
<nixternal> oh..i use customized kernels all the time...but i think you meant _nicky_
<nixternal> Sysinfo for 'MasTequila': Linux 2.6.16-ck11 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2000+ at 1674 MHz (3350 bogomips), , RAM: 395/503MB, 98 proc's, 12.45h up
<nixternal> see...2.6.16-ck11 :D
<defrysk> Kernel: Linux 2.6.15-23-k7 | Distro: Debian/GNU testing/unstable | CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2200+ @ 1801 Mhz | Mem usage: 280.7/1010.5 MB (28%) | Swap usage: 18/2965.1 MB (1%) | Disk usage(Maxtor 6L300R0): 137.2/233.9 GB (59%) | Uptime: 11 hrs 53 mins 39 secs
<defrysk> nixternal, does it ... "help" ?
<stevekl> oh dapper uses 2.6.15 apparently
<melan> defrysk: thanks it works
<stevekl> so I guess you'll be ok
<defrysk> melan, great :)
<nixternal> oh ya...but my kernel is hacked so much...i only load the things i need...if i don't use it or need it...it doesn't get loaded...not even as a module
<defrysk> nixternal, good for you ;)
<stevekl> Er sorry I read defrysk's line as your line, ignore me
<nixternal> and i have a lot of patches...the ck patch is the main for performance
<simlu> hi!
<stevekl> nixternal: Yeah I used to run gentoo and debian with custom kernels
<stevekl> It was nice knowing that things I didn't need weren't there, but binary kernels are just so much easier on me
<stevekl> I don't even have to worry about them
<nixternal> there are some other patches out there im gonna eventually use to test with
<nixternal> ya stevekl..that is a great feature with bin kerns
<_nicky_> mine on Fujitsu P7120, used a cust.kernel to make things work
<simlu> when I search for kernel-image with apt, I get only kernel-image for 2.4... where's the 2.6?
<stevekl> Should I upgrade my breezy server (no window manager or desktop installed) to dapper
<dr_willis> stevekl:  not sure ya would gain much. :P
<dr_willis> except new updates/security.
<defrysk> wow new copete has webcam :)
<defrysk> kopete
<dr_willis> stevekl:  so if its on the internet - id say yes.. if its just a local fileserver.. id say no, unless ya want to.
<defrysk> and works wonderfully
<elisiano> defrysk: really?
<defrysk> elisiano, yes
<exhale> how come theres no firefox in kubuntu?
<elisiano> well there's not by default
<dr_willis> Never noticed. :P
<defrysk> elisiano, the one I downloaded does
<stevekl> exhale: apt-get install firefox
<dr_willis> I wodner if im the only one that  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop by default. :)
<defrysk> the one hobbsee provided
<dr_willis> so i have all 3 desktops
<stevekl> firefox pretty much works with both ubuntu and kubuntu
<dr_willis> can you apt-get opera now?
<Flame> Do I have to DL Wine?
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<Flame> I was actually just asking if it was pre-installed or not :P
<Flame> But thanks ^^
<jorik> ok, im doing a dist-upgrade right now ... and i get a LOT of errors (its still downloading atm), which seem to indicate that not all packages can be downloaded
<jorik> i mean it looks like 75% of all packages fail to download
<jorik> ugh
<stevekl> jorik: If your /home on a separate partition?
<bleaked> is it possible to mount two different directories on a single partiton onto two different directories on the running system?
<jorik> no
<elisiano> did u do dist-upgrade without update?
<jorik> no i updated it first
<jorik> i get a lot of 104 errors
<stevekl> Damn, does ubuntu not by default put your /home on a separate partition?
<defrysk> jorik, used automatix ?
<stevekl> I'm really surprised that everyone has /home and / on the same partition
<jorik> no i dont think so
<stevekl> It's a pretty bad idea
<jorik> im thinking, if i kill the upgrade now, will it harm my system ?
<defrysk> jorik, you have all repos set to dapper ?
<jorik> defrysk, yup, i used to source-o-matic
<defrysk> jorik, put it on pastebin please to make sure
<bleaked> stevekl: well, considering the default *ubuntu install uses LVM..you'll see a lot of that.  but yea, i both agree and practice separating / and /home
<chrome> hello
<chrome> I have a problem with kbluetoothd
<elisiano> I just tried the webcam in kopete and it's not working defrysk
<jorik> defrysk, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/760002
<jorik> i think its all good tho
<chrome> I have paired two devices (laptop, mobile phone) but in the list of paired devices there is nothing
<chrome> why?
<defrysk> elisiano, on the kopete hobbsee provided ?
<elisiano> no the versio shipped with kde 3.5.3
<elisiano> version*
<CaBlGuY> ok, how would I go about mounting my digicam??
<jorik> hmm im just gonna kill the update to breezy i think
<jorik> dapper*
<CaBlGuY> jorik: why u sayin that?
<jorik> and buy a new HD and wait for ship-it
<defrysk> jorik, you might have probs with the opera and penguin repo
<chrome> nobody can give me an advice about it?
<chrome> ...
<Flame> Got a sec for another quick question anyone?
<defrysk> also the kubuntu repos might be a prob , I would wait with that till after the dist-upgrade
<CaBlGuY> chrome:  sorry,, i'm not knowledgeab;le about such things. :p
<jorik> defrysk, well almost *everything* was 104'ing, i saw things like perl failing to download
<shentey> How can i configure konqeror to use the tar protocol for opening tar archives instead of having it start ark?
<CaBlGuY> !digicam
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CaBlGuY> !digital camera
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<defrysk> jorik, change http to ftp
<defrysk> jorik, might do the trick
<Flame> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<Flame> Anyone got a sec?
<Flame> For a WINE issue?
<Healot> !beer
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Healot
<Flame> Literally...a whine about WINE.
<CaBlGuY> Flame:  just ask, no need to ask to ask..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<simian__> sorry, but can someone enter benward.dyndns.org into a browser,  i want to see if i have unblocked port 80
<Flame> Lol
<Flame> ok.
<Flame> I Adept'd Wine
<CaBlGuY> ok..
<Flame> And...I went to run and ran "Wine"
<Flame> And..nada
<Flame> Its as if I didnt do anything
<exhale> ...
<elisiano> whine on WINE, not on wine
<jorik> defrysk, thing is, i thought this would be quick and painless ... im just going to leave it as it is now because i cant risk fubar-ing my computer right before my finals. ill be buying a bigger HD somewhere in july ... by then i should be able to find some ship-it cd's around here.
<exhale> you need to run it with an app
<elisiano> :D
<defrysk> Flame, winecfg
<Flame> Ah.
<exhale> lmao
<CaBlGuY> Hmmm  Flame what u runnin? Dapper?
<defrysk> jorik, just change http to ftp in the repos
<Flame> Yeah.
<defrysk> more peeps have probs wth http at the moment
<defrysk> jorik, and then retry
<jorik> defrysk, just the kubuntu repos ?
<CaBlGuY> well, IM not to sure about Wine on dapper at this point..  did u try installin it from synaptic?
<duane> is it ok to install opera web browser for dapper?
<defrysk> joch, the ubuntu repos
<Flame> Yeah >.>
<defrysk> jorik, why not do them all
<duane> or should I just wait till they release a version for dapper?
<Flame> If I locate it, it gives me a malformatted error
<CaBlGuY> Flame:  well, all I can say is wait till someone with more knowledge shows up.. :p
<Flame> Hehe :D
<CaBlGuY> have ya tried to unistall, and reinstall it?
<defrysk> coffee :)
<jorik> defrysk, i dunno, im thinking maybe the other repos dont all run ftp ?
<defrysk> jorik, originally they are all ftp
<Flame> Not yet
<Flame> I was hoping to avoid that.
<CaBlGuY> ahhh
<Flame> Speaking of which...anyone here use Stealthbot with this OS?
<CaBlGuY> ok, well, pull up a chair..  and have a sit..
<Flame> :D
* CaBlGuY unfolds a chair for Flame
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<defrysk> http is often used to avoid traffic shaping I guess
<Flame> ;)
<defrysk> traffic shaping policies that is
<jbirdAngel> is there a way in konversation to make it so that only 1 room notifies me upon a new message in channel?
<defrysk> jbirdAngel, put yourself on /away on the other rooms might do the trick :)
<jbirdAngel> defrysk: ok but then would i not get any notification from those rooms even if they say my username?
<defrysk> jbirdAngel, not sure , but try it and find out :)
<jbirdAngel> defrysk okay thanks
* defrysk uses xchat so not an expert
<jbirdAngel> oh okay
<jbirdAngel> do you use kontact?
<defrysk> nope
<jbirdAngel> ok thanks
<jorik> defrysk, i replaced the http's with ftp's and did an update (which went well), when i did a dist-upgrade however, it still failed all the time. im thinking, just because you grab the lists from the repo's over ftp instead of http, will that really change where apt will look for the packages itself ?
* defrysk migrated to kde 2 days ago :D
<Flame> ^^
<defrysk> jorik, witch repos fail ?
<jbirdAngel> ah okay
<defrysk> all of them ?
<Flame> No, it will change how it gets them though...
<Flame> <-- living proof
<defrysk> or only the ones starting with se ?
<Flame> Lol
<defrysk> jorik, its about the connection nothing else
<defrysk> anyway I have to go for now ...
<defrysk> later all
<Flame> Later
<defrysk> Flame, you are swedish right ?
<Flame> Umm...not that I know of >.>
<Flame> Lol
<defrysk> hehe
<Flame> xD
<jorik> defrysk, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/760040
<defrysk> you used se repo ?
<defrysk> Flame, ?
<Flame> Nope, I used the gb ones
<defrysk> ok
<Flame> And they work well with the FTP bit :D
<ubuntu> hi there running ubuntu live to deal with a problem, how do i install gparted to this live thing
<jorik> defrysk: btw, i used the se repo, someone said that would solve my "subprocess gzip failed with error 1" errors (which it did)
<defrysk> jorik, kubuntu.org repos wegcommenten
<defrysk> en dan weer proberen
<defrysk> jorik, you have to use ftp
<defrysk> get rid of the http and change it to ftp
<defrysk> seriously
<jorik> hmmmm
<jorik> i love you
<defrysk> jorik, http does not work
<jorik> thx :D its all downloading without errors now
<defrysk> joch, ftp ?
<jorik> (over ftp yes)
<defrysk> cool
<luh> exhale, i have the error messages from when I do startx
<luh> do you think that would be of any help?
<defrysk> they seem to have dns probs on the servers I guess
<jbirdAngel> defrysk: will you say a message with my name in it to see if i get notified?
<defrysk> no for my disches
<defrysk> jbirdAngel, sure
<defrysk> no = now :(
<jbirdAngel> defrysk: okay thank you, and i did
<codec> hey there
<defrysk> and not sattelite dishes unfortunately
<codec> ;] 
<korozion> I had downloaded 6.06 last month, now that it's been released, should I download it again, if I'm going to do a new install on another computer?
<defrysk> korozion, download it again for the updates are as big and take longer to install then a fresh install
<codec> i have a problem with the mp3s
<korozion> perfect, thanks
<codec> can u help me?
<defrysk> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<PyroMithrandir> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<defrysk> anyway.....dishes....
<defrysk> :(
<codec> 10x
<Flame> Anyone here run Stealthbot?
<moopere> anyone have a good laugh that kde 3.5.3 was released on the 31st may, 1 day before dapper went out the door?
<dein> is 3.5.3 a good improvement from 3.5.2?
<dein> or more of the same?
<_Pete_> I didn't notice any difference yet :)
<_Pete_> upgraded to it yesterday
<dein> well maybe ill upgrade to it right now
<Flame> Anyone here run Stealthbot?
<kosh> just more bugfixes and it logs into the desktop faster for me
<codec> damn :[
<weedar> Does anyone know if the rt2500 wlan card is supported during install?
<elisiano> bye
<codec> cant find gstreamer.0.10.ugly
<kosh> since it changed the startup order so when you have lots of apps that start back up it does it a lot faster
<weedar> I need to know if I can rely on it or if I need a wired connection to the internet
<mikmak> ok kopete does not build on amd64, as usual ...
<mikmak> i give up
<jbirdAngel> defrysk: i think i did it wrong, can you do anohter message for me? htank you
<moopere> arg, damn kopete segfaults
<dein> moopere: why not use kontact?
<Japsu> -_-
<moopere> yeah, I should
<dein> also, how do i upgrade my kde on ubuntu
<dein> er kubuntu
<dein> lol
<moopere> dein: you want 3.5.3?
<Japsu> dein: see the front page of kubuntu.org
<dein> yes
<_Pete_> moopere: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<moopere> dein: I'm running it here on 3 machines but I'm not at all sure its stable
<Japsu> dein: in brief, 1) update /etc/apt/sources.list 2) apt-get update 3) apt-get upgrade
<r0xz> dein: add some lines in sources.list
<r0xz> see link above yes
<moopere> dein: seems like plently of stuff crashes
<dein> hmm maybe ill just wait
<dein> not to big on crashiness
<moopere> hows the stability of 3.5.2 everyone?  I only ran it for 5 minutes when dapper was released before I realised that 3.5.3 was out and I think I jumped in too early
<dr_willis> never noticed the update. :P or did ya have to do somthing special to upgrade to it?
<dein> i havent had too much trouble with it, and it's much faster than suse 10.1
<crimsun> 3.5.2 is, by some reports, more stable than 3.5.3
<Flame> Anyone here run Stealthbot?
<crimsun> Flame: did you resolve your lynx issue?
<Flame> Yeah actually ^__^
<vassilis> hello everyone
<Flame> Whats his name...defrysk helped me change the repository addresses to FTp rather than http..
<Flame> And now it works :O
<Flame> :)
<moopere> I'm after speed and 3.5.3 is certainly fast, but I'm having funny results with some programs, perhaps not stable yet.  I'm sure that JR will get a new Dapper build out soonish
<vassilis> My internet connection (DSL through router)does not work at startup
<Riddell> moopere: what problems?
<dein> i think im gonna reinstall my dapper
<vassilis> I have to disable and reenable the eth0 interface to make it work
<vassilis> any ideas?
<dein> i'm having problems with certain packages wont unpack, and i can't get azureus to work properly
<slow-motion> bbl
<moopere> Riddell: kopete is segfaulting for a start :))
<m00nzter> hi
<_silje> hi everybody. Do anyone know where the file that contains the ifconfig_ra0="dhcp" is?
<_silje> You see everytime i reboot i need to do a "sudo ifup ra0"
<_silje> and since its my fathers computer and he hates commands, its kinda sad:P
<moopere> Riddell: Ok to plonk kde 3.5.3 reports onto launchpad?
<Riddell> moopere: yeah
<Riddell> so long as you make it clear it's from kubuntu.org 3.5.3
<dein> has anyone had any problems getting sun-java5-bin to install? and if so, do you know what causes it?
<m00nzter> -.-
<vassilis> dein: I had some problems
<moopere> Riddell: ok, I'll do that.  I have a pretty serious bunch of tests I always do on upgrades (or with new distros) so I'll do those and then waddle off to LP with reports :))
<vassilis> sun-java5-demo was reported broken
<dr_willis> dein:  you trying to install it from the console/shell eh?  try it with synaptic
<dein> adept/
<dein> ?
<dr_willis> dein:  it wants you to click on some eula last i used.. and it needed to be install from synaptic last i messed withit.
<Riddell> moopere: there's also https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuAdditionalRepositories/KDE353
<moopere> Riddell: Is the 3.5.3 on kubuntu.org built against dapper release or RC2?
<dr_willis> dein:  thers some other tweak i think that may fix it also.
<vassilis> is that what you mean?
<_silje> anyone plz
<m00nzter> - i can't install dapper drake on my laptop, screen switches off after loading screen
<_silje> dosn't anyone know where to add my wireless card device on boot?
<jbirdAngel> how do i set something other than kate as my default
<dein> ill download and install synaptic then
<dr_willis> _silje:  could use that rc.local script
<ShastaMaroon> is kde 3.5.3 going to go under the standard update repository?
<dein> m00nzter: what video card type are you using?
<defrysk> ShastaMaroon, not in dapper
<m00nzter> x700 mobility
<dr_willis> dein:  i forget teh other fix. it set    how apt-get prompted  for dialogs.
<m00nzter> @dein > x700 mobility
<sandis> Hello! How do i get java working in konqueror?
<Riddell> moopere: dapper release
<Riddell> ShastaMaroon: no
<vassilis> dein: the manual install described in the ubuntu wiki dor RestrictedFormats worked for me
<_silje> dr_willis: what to add there? ifconfig_ra0="dhcp" ?
<Flame> Anyone here run Stealthbot?
<defrysk> sandis, install java and it should run by default
<Flame> Or anything related to Bnet?
<dein> it might be a problem of you need the proprietary ati drivers
<dr_willis> _silje:  not sure about that. since thats a env variable.   you got to type come command ti get it working?
<moopere> Riddell: Whats this link you pointed me at? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuAdditionalRepositories/KDE353 - is this an official 'issues' page?  or a workaround page??
<m00nzter> @dein : how do I install the ati drivers if there is no kubuntu installed yet ?
<vassilis> anyone can help me about my eth0 problem?
<sandis> defrysk: do i have to change anything in "java and javascript settings"?
<luh> i doubt that my problem will be solved just with dapper
<defrysk> sandis, nope
<_silje> dr_willis: yes, everytime I reboot i need to type ifup ra0
<sandis> defrysk: ok, ill try it.
<dr_willis> _silje:  then toss that in /etc/rc.local
<defrysk> to get flash going you have to update pluginsearch
<defrysk> or something
<_silje> dr_willis: aight:P
<dein> ah
<dein> it's installing now
<m00nzter> yepp
<dein> ok synaptic worked
<m00nzter> :S
<dein> hmm
<dein> you havent installed kubuntu at all yet?
<Flame> O.o
<m00nzter> on my desktop px
<dein> what are you running right now then?
<m00nzter> -x+c
<m00nzter> nope
<cromo> does anyone know what happend with the qtcurve? It disappeared from kde-look.org :O
<Riddell> moopere: semi-official
<dein> hmm dont know how to answer that moonzter
<rolo> how can i install gparted to the jubuntu live?
<rolo> i meant kubuntu not jubu...
<dein> ok another question from me
<dein> im using the ubuntu azureus package
<dein> it opens and everything, but it's extemely buggy
<dein> for example i cant close status messages unless they auto-close themselves
<mnytr> back again
<defrysk> dein, its a bug of azureus , not ubuntu
<dein> bah ok
<defrysk> bahaha
<dein> so everyone's got the same problem atm?
<defrysk> ;p
<jaims> hi
<m00nzter> exit
<dein> guess im stuck with bittorrent classic
<kronoz> dein, #azuerus said it was a problem with the gtk version in dapper
<defrysk> dein, I ran azureus from the download and has the same bug
<kronoz> dein, use ktorrent :)
<crimsun> kronoz: did they give more details?
<remy> hi
<defrysk> [[[[[ktorrent] ] ] ] ] ] 
<dein> ktorrent seems slow to me for some reason
<dein> really slow
<defrysk> dein, get the latest its mutch better
<remy> I try using firefox on dapper
<dein> 2.0?
<defrysk> dein, http://rapidshare.de/files/22170949/ktorrent_2.0beta1_i386.deb.html
<remy> but libgtk2.0-0 is needed
<defrysk> I use it and its superlightweight
<dein> ill give it a try
<dein> ive been tired of azureus being a resource hog for a long time
<champy> Hello, chaps
<defrysk> dein, thats why I switched
<champy> !tar
<dein> but so far nothing matches its download speed and ease of use
<defrysk> dein, this ktorrent can run days and days on end
<remy> and ligtk2.0-0 depends libgtk2.0-0-bin
<defrysk> remy, what are you doing ?
<remy> but libgtk2.0-0-bin depends libgtk2.0-0 >=2.8.0
<remy> I need some help
<jaims> and, have you been able to 'download and convert' the antip2p.txt at bluetack?
<jaims> my ktorrent hangs when i try to do so
<defrysk> remy, sudo apt-get install firefox
<defrysk> try that
<jaims> Im talking 'bout the ipblocking thing
<mikmak> :/
<defrysk> jaims, I did that and it requires patience to get the conversion done
<jaims> aha
<defrysk> as in time
<jaims> is it necessary to get the ipblocking working?
<defrysk> like compiling Oo
<defrysk> jaims, no
<champy> Hello, guys
<jaims> :-)
<defrysk> I dont use it
<jaims> hi
<jaims> I see
<remy> it answer me that there is no package named firefox
<defrysk> jaims, i did but it slowed down the downspeed
<champy> Anyt ideas on this one? vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jaims> I don't like all these people beeng able to 'spy' ips
<jaims> ya
<dein> thanks defrysk, this ktorrent is much better
<dein> its upnp actually works
<defrysk> dein, enjoy :)
<defrysk> dein, sure does :)
<champy> Anyt ideas on this one? vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jaims> I am not downloading files all the time, after all, but i like feeling safe in this sense
<jaims> if someone is collecting unfriendly ips, let's use the filters so we avoid them
<luh> I'm getting somewhat annoyed by it
<luh> i have still no x server running
<DjDarkman> hy ,i have a serious problem ,azureus won`t run ,and I get erors like these in the cli http://pastebin.com/760165
<DjDarkman> can someone tell me what`s wrong?
<defrysk> DjDarkman, sunjava installed ?
<DjDarkman> yes
<defrysk> then I do not know :s
<DjDarkman> and i have other problem ,i can`t install opera
<DjDarkman> it says i don`t have xlibs installed
<defrysk> DjDarkman, using automatix ?
<DjDarkman> no
<defrysk> good
<jaims> champy, have u tried krdc?
<defrysk> DjDarkman,  no clue
<DjDarkman> i have installed Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0
<Flame> How do I open a program with Wine?
<jaims> I have not installed vncviewer; but I can access other systems through vnc with krdc
<defrysk> DjDarkman, you are on kde ?
<jorik> Flame, "wine program.exe"
<jaims> using it after plain kubuntu installation works ok
<DjDarkman> yes defrysk
<defrysk> strange
<robinsw> Apparently, I'm missing a shared library... how can I install this one? libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<remy> defrysk, could you help me to find libgtk2.0-0 (=2.8.0)?
<defrysk> robinsw, sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<robinsw> defrysk... cheers, mate.
<Flame> hm
<robinsw> Defrysk:
<robinsw> libstdc++5 is already the newest version.
<robinsw> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<robinsw> Trying to run vncviewer
<Flame> I cant seem to get Wine to open any of these...so Im guessing its not the way Im trying to open them
<Flame> How do I check if Wine is broken?
<robinsw> But it's giving me the error message about libstdc
<Flame> "broken" anyways
<jaims> luh, do you have an ati card?
<defrysk> remy, I have no clue what you did but i think you mixed repos
<Flame> How do I...reinstall Wine?
<defrysk> sudo apt-get remove wine ?
<defrysk> then remove the .wine files
<defrysk> then install it again
<Flame> Remove the files by...?
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get remove wine --purge
<defrysk> rm -rf /home/<username>.wineblabla
<Flame> and then I use...sudo apt-get install wine
<Flame> Right?
<defrysk> rm -rf /home/<username>/.wineblabla
<defrysk> even
<jpatrick> yes
<jpatrick> defrysk: rm -rf ~/.wine*
<Flame> How do I upgrade it? It says there are three not upgraded parts to it
<robinsw> Guys guys guys! Anybody know how the hell I can run the vncviewer when I'm getting this error: ./vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<defrysk> jpatrick, in a nutshell yup
<defrysk> :)
<Flame> sudo apt-get upgrade wine?
<defrysk> Flame, install
<Flame> So from a terminal...I would do...what?
<robinsw> Anybody know how I can run the vncviewer when I'm getting this error: ./vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<defrysk> sudo apt-get remove wine --purge
<Davidosky> Anybody know how i can restore mine menu grub? i have installed Kubuntu and after some day i have installed winxp.
<Flame> >.>
<Flame> ok, then what?
<jpatrick> robinsw: install libc6 ?
<defrysk> rm -rf ~/.wine*
<Flame> kk
<Flame> did that
<defrysk> sudo apt-get install wine
<Flame> Ok
<Bazzi> ensure to take the 0.9.14 package off the wine site and not dappers
<defrysk> winecfg
<robinsw> jpatrick, how's that done from term?
<defrysk> en set it up
<Flame> under the run command? Or the terminal?
<defrysk> terminal
<Flame> wine: creating configuration directory '/home/kumar/.wine'...
<jpatrick> robinsw: sudo apt-get install libc6
<Flame> Is what it gives me
<defrysk> run command is for wusses
<Flame> And its just...going >.>
<robinsw> jpatrick, it's installed.
<remy> defrysk, see it http://kubuntu-fr.pastebin.com/760195     it's the answer when i try launching firefox
<defrysk> Flame, wine is also for wusses actually >;)
<jpatrick> odd
<Flame> ^^
<Flame> Well, I cant find a version of either Stealthbot or SubSpace: Continuum to run off of anything except Windows :(
<defrysk> remy, show me your sources.list
<conor> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<defrysk> in pastebin
<robinsw> jpatrick, still doesn't work. :/
<Flame> Ok I got the winecfg up
<Flame> I add application?
<jpatrick> robinsw: I dunno
<defrysk> set the disks up and the cd stuff
<robinsw> jpatrick, neither do I! =D
<defrysk> whater
<robinsw> lol
<defrysk> set it to w2k
<Flame> Right
<MasterEvilAce> has anyone had ANY problems with KDE 3.5.3?
<defrysk> thats it
<defrysk> autosearch or something
<Flame> And then under the terminal use wine ___.exe
<Flame> ?
<Davidosky> who know how i can restore menu grub?
<defrysk> MasterEvilAce, no
<Bazzi> MasterEvilAce, yes
<MasterEvilAce> Bazzi: any examples?
<defrysk> Flame, yes if it works it does when it does not it does not
<Bazzi> MasterEvilAce: automount issues mainly
<MasterEvilAce> ah, ok
* defrysk hasnt tried automaunt really
<defrysk> mount even
<Flame> Whats the automount do?
<Flame> or mount for that matter...>.>
<defrysk> it mounts outo
<defrysk> auto
<remy> defrysk, see it http://kubuntu-fr.pastebin.com/760200
<defrysk> Flame, insert a cd and it mounts....
<Flame> Oooh
<Flame> Well
<defrysk> remy, you have everything commented out
<Flame> What if I DL the program?
<Flame> >.>
<defrysk> remy, change http to ftp in your repo , should do the trick
<bleaked> does anyone here use abcde?
<remy> defrysk, ok
<defrysk> and uncomment your needed repositories :)
<remy> defrysk ,ok
<defrysk> can someone put something about http/ftp in repos in the topic please ?
<defrysk> http seems to fail
<luh> jaims, nope - a sis graphics card
<robinsw> Anybody know why I'm getting the error vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory when trying to run VNC Viewer?
<robinsw> Says that the library is installed when I try to install it
<robinsw> :/
<slow-motion> re
<Flame> Defrysk: What do I do if I just Dled the program..?
<Flame> Should I burn it to a disk and mount the disk?
<Flame> Would it be easier to work it that way?
<jaims> robinsw, have you tried the krdc app?
<Bazzi> robinsw: broken symlink maybe?
<defrysk> Flame, ?
<robinsw> krdc, eh?
<robinsw> How's this work?
<jaims> yeah
<Bazzi> robinsw: what does a libstdc++-libc6 search result in?
<jaims> applications menu/internet/krdc
<jaims> I use it to get way to another desktop via vnc
<defrysk> Flame, http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl8_automou.htm
<Flame> oooh../clicks
<docta_v> i'm using ati big desktop...after upgrading to dapper i can no longer use both monitors in kde
<Tallia1Kubuntu> halo?!
<docta_v> when kdm is up before i login, i can move my mouse between both screens but once kde launches i'm stuck on just the left screen
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !xgl
<ubotu> xgl is, like, totally, "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<flavioribeiro> anyone can answer me if the kubuntu6.06 dapper its bigger than 700mb?
<MasterEvilAce> i just d/led from site like an hour ago
<moopere> flavioribeiro: the cd image u mean?
<MasterEvilAce> it's 696mb
<flavioribeiro> yes!
<moopere> flavioribeiro: its definately <=700Mb or it wouldn't fit on a std 700mb cd media
<remy> defrysk, done and fetch updates too
<remy> defrysk, i have founf libgtk2.0-0
<defrysk> remy, good :)
<remy> defrysk, thanks for your help
<defrysk> yw
<remy> defrysk, now firefox runs
<Flame> Hmm. I just realized...1 PM is not my ideal time to be fighting Kubuntu...
<Flame> Lol
<remy> defrysk, thanks and bye
* moopere laughs
<defrysk> remy, enjoy
<Flame> If I DL a package...and install a program with it
<Flame> How do I get it listed under the tabs?
<jaims> bye
<Flame> Like if I install FireFox, how do I get it listed under the Internet tab?
<robinsw> !bin
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, robinsw
<robinsw> Help! Downloaded a .bin file and need to install it
<Flame> After I install FireFox, how do I get it listed under the Internet tab?
<robinsw> Help! Downloaded a .bin file and need to install it
<seth> Flame, why are you not just installing Firefox from the repository?
<Flame> Umm...I dunno, I should have.
<Flame> But I didnt.
<Flame> Lol
<seth> so uninstall
<seth> and reinstall from the repo
<seth> and you get an icon for it
<Flame> And then itll add it?
<Flame> :O!
<Flame> kk
<robinsw> Help! Downloaded a .bin file and need to install it. It's the JRE.
<seth> robinsw, the JRE is available in the repositories
<robinsw> seth... thanks
<seth> you need to enable the Multiverse repository, robinsw
<seth> then install package sun-java5-bin
<docta_v> i'm having this exact problem with kubuntu and BigDesktop: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173986 ... anyone have any ideas?
<robinsw> seth: how do I enable that repository?
<seth> robinsw, open Konsole and type:
<seth> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flame> Seth?
<seth> robinsw, input your password, then find lines beginning with # that talk about Multiverse
<Flame> I reinstalled thru the repo...thru Adept. And still nothing.
<seth> robinsw, remove the #
<seth> Flame, should be in K Menu > Internet. That's where mine is
<_Pete_> seth: you have some serious problems teaching newbies, correct line would be: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<_Pete_> :)
<conor> http://img336.imageshack.us/img336/2885/snapshot16lt.png im trying to get mp3s working should i have anything else installed
<Flame> Seth: Right. But...its not :O
<Flame> >.<
<_Pete_> when the user has found out the way out from vi
<_Pete_> he/she is ready for everything :)
<seth> _Pete_, you're not on my ignore list, cheers
<seth> not = now
<Flame> Heh
<robinsw> seth: How do I save the config file when done? And do I need to relog?
<seth> Flame, have you tried restarting KDE? I don't see why that would help, but it's worth a shot
<seth> robinsw, you do not need to re-login. Just click File, Save
<Flame> Hmm
<crimsun> Flame: not sure if you answered my question.
<seth> robinsw, then in Adept, click the Fetch Updates button
<Flame> Seth: How do I restart KDE without rebooting the whole bit? Or do I have to reboot as a whole?
<Flame> Crim: ?
<crimsun> Flame: weren't you having problems installing lynx?
<seth> Flame, you need only to log out. Rebooting is not needed :)
<defrysk> Flame, ctrl alt backspace
<robinsw> seth... can't see a fetch updates button. :/
<Flame> Crim: No no, my issue was that NOTHING would update. Defrysk got me to change to ftp and now it all updates ^_^
<crimsun> Flame: k
<robinsw> Ah...
<robinsw> Hang on, think I've found it
<seth> robinsw, it should be the very first icon I think? looks like recycle arrows?
<defrysk> crimsun, could you put something about that in the topic ?
<robinsw> Yup
<robinsw> Got it
<crimsun> defrysk: what's the issue?
<defrysk> the http/ftp stuf
<robinsw> I was using Add/Remove Programs.
* robinsw kicks himself.
<seth> no worries, the icons are the same
<defrysk> many people cannot use their repos unles they swith them to ftp
<Flame> Yay! Its added now thanks :)
<seth> Flame, cheers
<seth> have a good time
<crimsun> defrysk: meaning archive.u.c or a mirror?
<defrysk> uk had it , se had it an someone else had it too
<Flame> Curious...whats good uptime from a box running Kubuntu compared to one on XP?
<defrysk> forgot the cc
<defrysk> Flame, 3 months to 3 days ?
<Flame> O.o
<Flame> This might be useful for leaving on then...^^
<_Pete_> defrysk: it's pretty much depends what you use the machine for
<seth> I regularly keep my Kubuntu box up for months
<Flame> O.o
<defrysk> _Pete_, when do you need to reboot then ?
<seth> Kernel updates are the only thing you really need to reboot for, Flame
<_Pete_> in linux generally: installing new HW / kernel
<Flame> Ahh...so how often are those?
<_Pete_> in windows generally: Installing some programs
<defrysk> _Pete_, new kernel does nod need a reboot unles you wish to use it
<_Pete_> that's right
<defrysk> nod = not
<_Pete_> but I guess you don't install it unless you want to use it
<defrysk> so I did not nod
<mongey> any help
<Flame> Gyah...I was battling WIne, and I gave up and deleted the folders.
<Flame> Voila...now it recognized the prog
<Flame> and the files are gone
<Flame> ./Sigh
<defrysk> _Pete_, in the absolute sense there is hardle ever a reason one needs to reboot , thats my point
<defrysk> Flame, forget wine use open source
<_Pete_> defrysk: well I think you can sturggle with Linux longer not to boot than with windows
<Flame> ..>.>?
<_Pete_> if you really want to
<defrysk> _Pete_, absolutely agree
<Flame> Open source?
<defrysk> !open source
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, defrysk
<defrysk> Flame, ubuntu = open source
<korozion> is it possible to have a kubuntu livecd, install updates etc, install programs, save all that to either hd or usbkey and be able to load those same settings upon next boot?
<jorik> heh, now that im thinking about it, i dont think kubuntu ever asked me to reboot
<defrysk> linux is opensource
<_Pete_> speaking of uptime, I heard a rumor one guy here in FInland moving from flat to another
<_Pete_> he had he's uptime machine connected to the UPS while moving
<_Pete_> so no need to reboot :)
<defrysk> hehe
<jorik> hehehe
<dergringo> how can I enhance my amarok to play ogg files?
<mongey> its default
<defrysk> derek__, it plays ogg by default
<mongey> how can I enhance my amarok to play mp3 files?
<defrysk> supid autocomplete
<mongey> :P
<defrysk> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<defrysk> read it and apply it
<Flame> oooh kk
<mongey> i have i think
<mongey> http://img336.imageshack.us/img336/2885/snapshot16lt.png im trying to get mp3s working should i have anything else installed
<mongey> ^^that and ill upload another thing
<defrysk> mongey, http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch04s01.html
<defrysk> also useful
<dergringo> !ogg
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dergringo
<jorik> aight this has got to be the weirdest bug ive ever seen : http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/760287
<jorik> you'd think QA would catch this
<seth> jorik, N is default... I think the english says "the default is to keep your version"
<mongey> what the hell its not working
<admiral_proFTW> does any one else have a debian folder in their K menu? I can't figure out how to edit it
<robinsw> Anybody know how to install files that end .bin?
<robinsw> !bin
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, robinsw
<seth> robinsw, are you still trying to install java from a bin?
<RadiantFire> robinsw: ./<file>.bin
<tristanmike> ./file.bin ?
<korozion> chmod +x file.bin && ./file.bin
<korozion> perhaps don't need the chmod +x
<admiral_proFTW> robinsw, why dont you use automatix?
<jorik> line 5 says: Y or N does blah blah, line 6 says: N or O does blah blah. it might still be decypherable but it's still very very very confusing
<robinsw> seth... :)
<tristanmike> robinsw: or easyubuntu ?
<robinsw> seth, can't find JRE in the repositories?
<andrisp> hi all, can you recomend me a front-end for iptables for kde ?
<seth> robinsw, it's called sun-java5-bin iirc
<robinsw> Cheers.
<seth> jorik, ah, I see. Probably a translation bug :) the english version says "Y or I"
<seth> if you file a bug, a dapper-updates package can be released shortly, most likely
<jorik> yeah the dutch translation is really only so so, im thinking of just ditching it and going with the english one
<marian> hi does anyone know's another webadministration-tool but webmin?
<Flame> Hi.
<Flame> Is there a games tab?
<defrysk> yes
<Flame> :O
<Flame> Where?!
<defrysk> sudo apt-get install kdegames
<defrysk> there ;p
<Flame> Ahhhh
<Flame> And then ctrl-alt-backspace and re-enter and itll be there? :O
<defrysk> Flame, nope
<defrysk> it wil appear automagicly
<Flame> Oooh
<defrysk> kautomagic even ;p
<Flame> I thought you were going to say "No. GOOD LUCK"
<Flame> :P
<Flame> Any OTHER fun kde packages...?
<Flame> That KDE was too kind to mention?
<Flame> Lol
<defrysk> isnt kdegames not installed by default ?
<defrysk> anyway....
<Flame> Apparently not
<mongey> anyone wanna help me
<Flame> Is there a  list somewhere?
<Flame> of all the metapackages?
<mongey> oh nvm
<defrysk> mongey, only when asking a question anyone wil help
<mongey> well i was thinkin of remoteassistance
<defrysk> anyone?
<defrysk> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<CaBlGuY> ok, my java aint workin...
<CaBlGuY> :/
<mongey> someone that wont mess with me and is willing to help want to help me?
<mongey> better?
<defrysk> tsss
<defrysk> no you need to ask a question
<mongey> well
<mongey> i need to get mp3's to play
<mongey> but im doing something wrong that i cant see
<CaBlGuY> so the command would be, apt-get install Java or Java-run-time    yes??
<CaBlGuY> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<defrysk> CaBlGuY, apt-cache search jave and you'll get your answer
<defrysk> CaBlGuY, apt-cache search java that is
<Flame> Hehe
<defrysk> grep jre
<CaBlGuY> defrysk:  k..  I found it on the wiki to.  ;)
<geburah> hi
<defrysk> mongey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-f06eb8f6a8cbb1ed38dd019b7dde9f0f7bb26160
<geburah> does anyone now if is there a channel for kubuntu on ppc?
<defrysk> mongey so sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs libk3b2-mp3
<mongey> defrysk: didnt work
<mencey> buenas
<defrysk> mongey, what are you using to play mp3 ?
<mongey> amarok
<defrysk> mongey, set amarok to xine engine
<mongey> by?
<defrysk> a sec
<mongey> ty
<jorik> uhm
<jorik> ok
<defrysk> mongey, in amarok : setting > configure amarok > engine soundsystem to xine engine
<jorik> im freakin a little right about now; i did a dist-upgrade and it downloaded allll the things i needed and started unpacking them and stuff and went on and on and on and then it stopped with an error
<geburah> tahnks for your help
<RadiantFire> jorik: what error?
<mongey> it is
<defrysk> mongey, it is what ?
<jorik> it says it found an error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.0.21-3ubuntu1_i386.deb (error: subprocess dpkg returned an error code (1))
<RadiantFire> mmm, dpkg -r mysql-server-5.0 and then dist-upgrade
<RadiantFire> again
<RadiantFire> when your done just reinstall mysql
<RadiantFire> i had that problem once with cups-pdf and my system turned out fine
<jorik> oh ok
<mongey> its already xine engine
<jorik> oh no
<jorik> i see the problem
<defrysk> mongey then it should play mp3's after restarting amarok
<jorik> it's because / is full
<defrysk> mongey, that means rightclick the docked icon of amarok and do quit
<defrysk> and then restart it
<vio> hi
<mongey> i did
<mongey> same still
<vio> anyone got a step-by-step guide howto intall the nvidia gfx drivers?
<vio> i found a howto in the wiki but thats for ubuntu only
<defrysk> what message doe you get ?
<dergringo> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<defrysk> mongey ?
<mongey> nuthing
<jorik> is there anything i can do to clear out more space ? how do i delete all the debs on my system ?
<defrysk> wel is also no bar or timer running or whatever ?
<mongey> it just goes throught the songs for .5 of a second with no sound
<defrysk> mongey, check if the soundlevels are up
<koroded> Does anyone have a working dual-headed video card config they'd like to share?  I've lost my old one, and I can't seem to make it work again
<mongey> i can [lay flac and ogg
<koroded> it's one card with two vga-outs
<crimsun> mongey: dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs |grep ^ii
<mongey> crimsun: what do i put that into
<crimsun> mongey: konsole
<crimsun> mongey: and tell us the output
<mongey> dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs |grep ^iiconor@conor-desktop:~$ dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs |grep ^ii
<mongey> conor@conor-desktop:~$ dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs |grep ^ii
<mongey> conor@conor-desktop:~$ dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs |grep ^ii
<mongey> conor@conor-desktop:~$
<mongey> nuthin
<defrysk> mongey, I told you to install them
<mongey> i did
<defrysk> why did you not do that ?
<mongey> i  thhought
<defrysk> :s
<MehAdult> What command can I use to edit my partitions?
<jorik> okay, starting to freak. every QT app i run gives an error and just shuts down and my / partition is 100% full
<defrysk> MehAdult, sudo nano -w /path/to/whateva
<MehAdult> I mean like partition management, not file management.
<MehAdult> Like resizing partitions, etc.
<mongey> defrysk: i get this when i do the thing u told me
<mongey> the first thing
<mongey> conor@conor-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs libk3b2-mp3
<mongey> Password:
<mongey> Reading package lists... Done
<mongey> Building dependency tree... Done
<mongey> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mongey> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mongey> is only available from another source
<mongey> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<crimsun> !tell mongey about repos
<MehAdult> mongey: Also you could use pastebin.com instead of flooding the channel.
<mongey> my bad
<MehAdult> Anyone got any ideas on how to resize partitions, mount them, etc?
<MehAdult> Like a nice tool CLI or GUI based?
<MehAdult> I KNOW how to mount stuff but I don't wanna play with that. I just wanna create a small VFAT partition.
<MehAdult> Nevermind.
<kronoz> !google gparted livecd
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kronoz
<v3ctor> kubuntu livecd has qtparted
<kronoz> MehAdult: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<v3ctor> at least dapper livecd does
<kronoz> v3ctor: qtparted is ok, but gparted is better imo
<korozion> crap
<v3ctor> don't know...i only use fdisk
<user-land> is Automatix or EasyUbuntu working with kubuntu ?
<Snake> user-land: EasyUbuntu is
<user-land> thanks. is the ati driver problematic ?
<heinkel_111> hello...anyone familiar with using 2 MSN accounts at the same time with kopete here?
<heinkel_111> can they use same port for connection?
<defrysk> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a utility which helps install various codecs and applications which cannot be part of the default installation, also another utility is called EasyUbuntu, please join #automatix or #easyubuntu for more information
<Snake> user-land: not that im aware of
<Snake> defrysk: automatix is a piece
<defrysk> Snake, I dont use automatix
<defrysk> it ruins my box
<Snake> defrysk: Thats a good thing ;)
<adma> hi folks!
<Chousuke> Automatix has supposedly been fixed nowadays.
<Snake> So they claim
<defrysk> Chousuke, I wouldnt toutch it
<user-land> defrysk, what does it do to ruin your box ?
<Snake> Ill stick with tried and true automatix
<Chousuke> Snake: And apparently #ubuntu agrees, since ubotu's definition has been changed.
<adma> have any of you got an idea how I can load my eq settings from winamp into xmms? what are the filenames and where are they located?
<defrysk> user-land, dist-upgrades fail due to automatix
<Chousuke> defrysk: when was the last time you actually tried it?
<defrysk> automatix changes permissions unasked
<Chousuke> Maybe I should go read the source code for automatix
<defrysk> Chousuke, I'll never try it
<Snake> Chousuke: apparently, but as I just said, i'm not going to hold a stick to it until EasyUbuntu is no longer in development.
<Chousuke> I suppose that's okay.
<Chousuke> Automatix may no longer deserve its bad reputation, but they really screwed up with the first versions.
<user-land> distrowatch had a bad experience with EasyUbuntu:
<user-land> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20060605#firstlook
<Snake> Chousuke: its supposedly okay since arnieboy left and the auto-matix team took over
<defrysk> Chousuke, automatix is a tool I'll never use
<fatejudger> I can't seem to get the fglrx drivers working in Dapper now
<fatejudger> I had it working before I formatted
<fatejudger> which seems very strange to me
<jbirdAngel> what does it mean to have a 6 month predicatable release cycle, what if for some reason there was nothing new to add, would it still do a new release
<Snake> user-land: that was during Ubuntu Beta, easy ubuntu, nor ubuntu it self was done
<neelypeel> heinkel_111: have you tried Konversation? I think it should be able to
<Snake> jbirdAngel: theres always something to add :)
<soon> Hi there folks ... Is there any point to using Ubuntu rather than Kubuntu? (I'm most familiar with KDE) ... like e.g. more packages available for Ubuntu??
<Snake> soon: nope, just prefrence
<jbirdAngel> Snake: okay thanks
<heinkel_111> neelypeel:  i am here on konversation, what were you thinking of?
<user-land> snake, the review is about the dapper release.
<defrysk> jbirdAngel, open source never stops improving
<kosh> ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde and they both use the same repository
<kosh> it is just a matter of defaults on install
<kosh> from kubuntu you can install anything in ubuntu and vice versa
<defrysk> xubuntu also
<jbirdAngel> defrysk: okay thanks :)
<Snake> user-land: Ahhhh im sorry man, misread where he was talking about being a beta tester :)
<neelypeel> Msg heinkel_111 Sorry, u said kopete...
<defrysk> all use main
<soon> okay - thanks !
<heinkel_111> neelypeel: no problem :)
<user-land> i am glad you give good advice here, snake, thanks.
<soon> \me is leaving to re-install (upgrade to 6.06)
* soon is leaving
<heinkel_111> neelypeel: or rather, the problem is still with kopete :P
* soon kick s himslef
<Chousuke> Automatix is done in shell script :P
<Snake> user-land: Odd @ that ATI driver.. it may have been his video card. When I try to run XGL, my drivers crash as well (but thats XGL)
<neelypeel> Msg heinkel_111 Sure, can't help you, I don't use it!
<fatejudger> has anyone successfully been able to use the new ATI binary guide to get fglrx working?
<Chousuke> I suppose that works. EasyUbuntu uses Python I think.
<Snake> Chousuke: correct
<fatejudger> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<user-land> do you know is the author of graveman still with the ubuntu project ? did he get employment ?
* Snake goes to check digg
<LeeJunFan> !tell me about restricted
<stevekl> Does anyone happen to have any idea how much space dapper would take up if you didn't install Xorg?
<LeeJunFan> libxine-extracodecs are no more? how can one play mp3's with dapper?
<fatejudger> stevekl: check ubuntu server
<Chousuke> Automatix doesn't seem to do anything dangerous.
<user-land> server edition, stevekl ?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: it's there...
<Snake> LeeJunFan: Check the restricted for dapper
<neelypeel> Msg ubuntu hey, gnome boy! are u in Croy as in nr Glasgow??
<Snake> (I assume thats what your on)
<LeeJunFan> Snake: I am - Package `libxine-extracodecs' is not available.
<LeeJunFan> from dpkg-query -p
<Chris_H> hey guys, im a total linux newbie and i was wondering what people see as the best forum for total linux newbies?
<Chousuke> it has a lot of useless use of cat though. :)
<Snake> LeeJunFan: try apt-cache search?
<user-land> thanks, chousuke.
<stevekl> fatejudger: well where do I go to check that?
<nixternal> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<nixternal> that is what you have to LeeJunFan
<crazy_penguin> stevekl: beetwen 1 and 1,3 gb
<user-land> chousuke, are you japanese ?
<stevekl> crazy_penguin: Oh, that's not much at all.
<Chousuke> user-land: no.
<stevekl> Chris_H: I hate to offend anyone else but I don't think the ubuntu forums are a good if you want to *learn linux*, as in the actual workings and console commands
<Chousuke> user-land: I do study Japanese though. With not much success. :P
<crazy_penguin> stevekl: that's my servers default install i also add to it further packages not included in the default install so now it's 2gb
<stevekl> crazy_penguin: Wow, that's alot less than I was expecting then
<stevekl> 3 gigs is good enough then
<user-land> so what does chousuke mean ?
<Chris_H> stevek1: i agree, as most of what's said here is straight over my head, but i started out on linux and chose Kubuntu as my distro.  do you know of any good resources for my needs?
<crazy_penguin> stevekl: my fully feature desktop is 4,5 gb packed withanything you can imagine
<user-land> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Chousuke> user-land: I'm not sure. It's just a name :P
<user-land> ah.
<Chris_H> stevek1: you were all linux newbies once, where did you all learn linux?
<stevekl> crazy_penguin: Yeah my two machines that DO have desktops installed hover around 4.5 gigs
<crazy_penguin> Cris_H: 6almost seven years on slackware without internet connection
<kosh> Chris_H: I was a newbie about 10 years ago and mostly I learned on slackware at a university writing software for my physics classes
<v3ctor> crazy_penguin: amen brother
<crazy_penguin> so i'm now newbie in networking :)
<kosh> slackware sure was nice at the time
<guillaume_> hello
<v3ctor> still is nice
<kosh> and as far as getting the simulation stuff done it beat the windows systems around at the time hands down
<Chris_H> thanks for your help. basically, all i want to do is be able to send files to and from my (new-founded) Linux PC in my room, from this Windows PC. i know that requires networking of some sort, but im guessing i'd need to learn more about linux first
<v3ctor> but into using more than maintaining nowadays
<kosh> windows 95 SUCKS at planetary atsmopheric simulations :)
<stevekl> Chris_H: You'll want to look at samba for sharing files between windows and linux
<stevekl> And, this is an unpopular opinion, but I think samba is great for networking two linux boxes, even :)
<jorik> stevekl, blasphemy !
<kosh> we do all of our file sharing between unix boxes with sftp
<kosh> sftp is transparent in kde, already setup on every box, secure and easy to use
<poimen> someone using dapper 64
<stevekl> kosh: Well maybe...i've never used it
<crazy_penguin> or shfs
<kosh> stevekl: have you ever tried to use sftp://username@server  between your boxes?
<jorik> kosh, i do the same thing ... sftp + kio (or fuse)
<stevekl> kosh: no
<kosh> you can use sftp in any kde app, konqueror, file open and close dialogs etc
<stevekl> I have no idea what sftp us
<stevekl> is
<kosh> ftp over ssh pretty much
<stevekl> huh, that's cool
<kosh> encrypted, point to point, no setup required
<crazy_penguin> stevekl: try shfs or midnight with fish module
<stevekl> Can it stream stuff?
<stevekl> Like, can I play a file in VLC that is on a remote machine (remote as in, on my LAN)
<kosh> that is one thing it can't do yet
<stevekl> Oh
<kosh> with kde4 all the ioslaves will handle streaming
<kosh> however I don't do streaming over the network, I do transfers of large files
<kosh> like transfering a 4gb db from the server to my system for testing stuff
<crazy_penguin> kosh: ddi you use the shfs module for the kernel?
<kosh> crazy_penguin: I have not used that
<crazy_penguin> err ddi/did
<stevekl> kosh: I will look at it though
<kosh> crazy_penguin: I just use the ioslaves for trasnfering stuff
<crazy_penguin>  it seems no one tried it
<crazy_penguin> i want to compare my experience with it. i think i found a huge security bug in it
<v3ctor> i use them for ripping ogg from CDs
<kosh> for network file stuff the only way I have done it other then the ioslaves is nfs
<crazy_penguin> you can login into the root account on a ramote machine without beeing root
<kosh> that is a major flaw then
<kosh> nfs and ioslaves do not have that problem
<stevekl> Well can you start by telling me why everyone hates samba?
<kosh> it is a hack
<crazy_penguin> perhaps because it's somewhat windows related
<stevekl> I mean, i'm not a  big advocate of it, I just find it easier to use than NFS. Am I missing a horrible trait about samba?
<kosh> also last I checked it was not great for unix file permissions
<`Shan> can someone tell me a good place where i can get some good excercises to learn grep?
<kosh> so you lose some security while using it compared to nfs
<kosh> nfs is also a good deal faster under load
<crazy_penguin> 'Shan: command line:P
<stevekl> I don't consider it 'windows related'. Samba is linux software, written for linux. It just HAPPENS to have the ability to interface with windows
<kosh> so if you need something secure and easy you have sftp, if you need something secure and scale a  lot more then nfs is better
<kosh> I just don't see the place where samba fits in
<v3ctor> stevekl: it was written to interface  with windows
<crazy_penguin> 'Shan: sorry. look at the tldp.org site
<stevekl> kosh: Well i'll try nfs again, it's been a looong time since I used it, but I remember it being sucky
<crazy_penguin> 'Shan: :)
<jorik> using samba on a linux only netwerk would be like using .doc files in a setting where everyone uses openoffice, it wouldn't be wrong, just weird
<kosh> I have tried to setup samba stuff more then a few times however I had an easier time getting nfs working then samba
<nixternal> `Shan: another place to look is at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grep
<kosh> I was having client computers mount /home and other stuff over the networked filesystem and that worked great with nfs
<nixternal> they have a few little examples with links to other sites with more info though
<kosh> you could login to any computer and your stuff is all there
<sheldonc> kosh: how many thousands have samba shares at home? thats where it fits in
<`Shan> thank you crazy_penguin and nixternal  .. i just wanted to brush up on redirectiosn and stuff
<kosh> I don't know if you can mount /home with samba
<stevekl> kosh: Infact I was trying to use nfs a long time ago, but while trying to mount it, it just hangs (on the client side)
<kosh> I somehow doubt it
<stevekl> but I was almost certainly doing something wrong
<Pupeno_> I am trying to compile dsywindows, when I run autogen.sh I get the error "aclocal: configure.ac: 31: macro `AM_PROG_CC_C_O' not found in library", any ideas ?
<stevekl> I'll read HOWTO and try again
<nixternal> stevekl: i have had some issues with nfs too...samba works for me in the time being...but like you, i need to reread the how-to and get it working correctly
<DjDarkman> hy ,can someone tell me what dvd writer program should I use to burn dvds with an usb lg super multy dvd writer?
<kosh> sheldonc: I don't have any samba shares at home, the windows boxes we do have around do not have file and print sharing turned on at alll and there is no way I would turn those on
<nixternal> as soon as i mount, it is over with...it just stalls
<kosh> sheldonc: just too many security problems happen with that stuff even with an external firewall to proect the entire network
<stevekl> nixternal: See, you know what i'm talking about. I'm not ashamed to say "nfs may be better, but it takes more work and understanding to use it, while samba is just easy for me"
<stevekl> Sometimes easier is better
<kosh> I think it depends on what you know and expect
<keegan> make sure portmap is running When you mount nfs
<kosh> I found nfs to be very easy to setup and get working
<nixternal> same here stevekl...nfs might be better in some aspects, especially using it from a command line...but right now samba is easy and quick
<kosh> keegan: you can do it without portmap and even have it use ssl
<kosh> for really quick and easy I just find sftp is very hard to beat
<v3ctor> kosh: agreed
<kosh> I can open up kate and give it an sftp url to some config files on rackspace and just work with it and save it all transparently
<kosh> very hard to beat that
<MasterEvilAce> argh so much time spent messing with Adept installing/removing stuff.. I go to apply, and it errors
<kosh> I would say that the ioslaves save me several weeks per year in terms of time
<keegan> kosh: if i dont Have portmap running nfs stalls When i mount it
<kosh> keegan: there are ways to do it without portmap, it is in the nfs howto
<v3ctor> portmap is required if using rpc
<raven> Hello there.
<raven> Can someone help?
<stevekl> Can someone point me into the direction that I need to install dapper on a machine without a monitor (using a serial cable, i've never done it and am confused as heck)
<nixternal> whats up raven?
<v3ctor> raven: not un til you clearly state your problem
<raven> I will!
<raven> kdesu doesn't work.
<jorik> okay, i did the whole, "replace breezy by dapper and dist-upgrade" routine, but now i cant open any QT programs it seems
<crazy_penguin> samba is secure enought to use it behind an fw?
<crazy_penguin> connecting only internal systems beetwen them?
<nixternal> stevekl: try http://docs.pld-linux.org/installer-serial.html
<jorik> everything that was still open (one konsole) still works, should i just restart kde and hope for the best ?
<nixternal> i know someone who has used that to install debian on a setup similar to yours
<kosh> samba is supposed to be pretty secure, windows file and print sharing is not
<nixternal> crazy_penguin: yes...for one...none of the windows machines can connect to my setup yet, thats how secure it is ;)  i just need to fix that though
<kosh> since I don't need samba for unix to unix and I don't do unix to windows that way I don't have problems :)
<kosh> well I am wandering off have fun
<crazy_penguin> nixternal: lol. nor mine
<nixternal> l8r kosh
<crazy_penguin> thx
<jbirdAngel> when using firefox its default homepage is a page about kubuntu with links to information about hwo to use it or what not, however the links are broken and the pages dont exist in that area, links are an html page for the wonderful world of linux, know where i can find this?
<nixternal> i setup a NetBackup directory...and so far only my kubuntu boxes can see the shares and use them correctly...my windows machines ask for username and password
<jbirdAngel> and is the person here who couldnt get their laptop mouse to stop clicking on tapping?
<leagris> hello
<defrysk>  jbirdAngel http://kubuntu.org/
<nixternal> even when i set the directory to wide open no security...
<stevekl> Damn, that little k3b burning notification thingie is astoundingly annoying
<nixternal> lol
<raven> :v3ctor
<stevekl> and you can't turn it off while burning, and then you forget to next time, and it never goes away! ahh!
<nixternal> the noises it makes annoys me
<v3ctor> secrity = user, or security = share
<v3ctor> raven: yes
<nixternal> but k3b is the best burning utility i have ever used...it kills nero...which is what i used to swear by
<stevekl> Yeah, you're right about that
<leagris> since latest dapper update the LANG= env is not set within kde. What is the problem and how can I fix it? LANG env is correctly set up in text terminal console.
<jbirdAngel> defrysk: i dont see the same thing there, but ig uess thats fine, but you did get me to look around there more and see some stuff i might read soemtime, thanks for the link
<crazy_penguin> nixternal: but if i want to use it to connect a few machine beetwen the for file sharing only have to concern myself with security. i mentioning that i had isolated the external net(internet) from my local net and place beetwen them a firewall
<ie> good evening ... so, i have just taken the plunge and used kubuntu for the first time and want to edit the menu.lst file. i know in ubuntu i would type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst but what is the command in kubuntu please?
<nixternal> v3ctor: i set it up for all users and guests...read & write & breakdance in the directory if they want...windows won't though...it is probably some small stupid setting im missing...but that is fine...since i don't use windows anyways
<stevekl> ie: sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pekay> anyone can help me with Skype and sound?
<nixternal> stevekl: beat me to that one
<raven> v3ctor: Have you experience with a non-working kdesu?
<stevekl> nixternal: hehe
<nixternal> vim, nano, kate...you choose
<ie> thanx stevekl
<v3ctor> raven: no
<stevekl> ie: You probably don't know how to use vim though heh
<v3ctor> raven: i don't use kdesu
<ie> no never used vim
<nixternal> im a nano freak now...used to be a vi freak..until i wore the jklm keys out on my keyboard
<stevekl> ie: so try kate instead if you can't figure it out. But justr for the future, LEARN TO USE VIM
<stevekl> It's awesome
<raven> v3ctor: What instead?
<nixternal> ie: sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nixternal> kate is graphic if that is what you are used to
<apokryphos> !kdesu
<v3ctor> raven: i launch from teminal useing sudo or i use `run command` and use sudo there
<crazy_penguin> nixterm: can you answer me for that earlier question. thank you
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<crazy_penguin> nixternal: can you answer me for that earlier question. thank you
<keegan> use emacs (ducks)
<nixternal> if you are behind a firewall crazy_penguin you will be fine
<raven> v3ctor: Even this is calling error output! (If I call a desktop application)
<v3ctor> but then again...i don't use many gui apps
<defrysk> keegan, or Oo
<nixternal> are you worried about people on the otherside of the firewall having access to your samba shares?
<crazy_penguin> ok. thx nixternal sorry for beeing a bit forcefull. i'm hacking this sh** of samba
<nixternal> lol
<crazy_penguin> yes.
<nixternal> i got lost there for a second
<nixternal> if you are behind a firewall you have no worries
<crazy_penguin> an all blocking fw
<ie> sorry, whats the kdesu command? ... kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst ???
<crazy_penguin> and that's the dmz zone
<nixternal> then everything on the NAT side (inside the building of the firewall) will only have access
<defrysk> ie, something like that
<chx> is there a GNU grep for Ubuntu which is compiled with -P ? pcregrep is not that.
<leagris> problem with kdm not passing the LANG= env variable to session. How can I fix this ?
<raven> nixternal: Do you know whats' up when kdesu doesn't work?
<nixternal> there are settings that can be set with samba that will only allow addresses on you subnet access..for instance like 192.168.1.* subnet
<defrysk> raven, got kdeadmin installed ?
<raven> defrysk: Why do you ask? (I look...)
<defrysk> raven, cos you need it
<crazy_penguin> nixternal: i wanted only to be sure i'm not missing something security bug with samba. yes i know that i can bind samba to specified addresses. thx for the info
<nixternal> np crazy_penguin..you will be safe though
<nixternal> i need to go through my samba configs and fix them all so they work correctly...mine are hacked just for basic use...i need a little more out of it though
<palo> Is there any way to push updates to client kubuntu machines from a kubuntu/ubuntu server?
<ie> anyone know the command to backup the menu.lst file before i make any amendments ... just in case :o)
<raven> defrysk: Is there a fast console check command?
<nixternal> sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst menu.lst.bak
<ie> thanx a load
<defrysk> raven, sudo apt-get install kdeadmin ?
<nixternal> ie ^^
<azathoth> whats a good multi-pane file manager?
<defrysk> sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.bak
<nixternal> konqueror ??
<crazy_penguin> azathoth: mignight commander
<chavo> azathoth, krusader
<azathoth> can that be multi-pane?
<defrysk> azathoth, krusader
<seth> azathoth, krusader
<azathoth> krusader wins, 3:1
<nixternal> multipaned??  how many panes do you want?
<azathoth> thanks
<nixternal> lol azathoth
<raven> defrysk: It did it without messages within one second...
<defrysk> mgnight commander is the russian version of mc ?
<chavo> you can make konq multipane yeah, ctrl-shift-L
<crazy_penguin> it's mc
<nixternal> i use kde native...it seems to work when it ain't broke ;)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> ok...gotta fold some laundry...bbiaf
<raven> HELP PLS!
<ie> thanx for the help with menu.lst guyz!
<ie> rebbot now and see if it works
<defrysk> raven , got more then one account or someting ?
<darx> greetings;
<palo> Is there any way to push updates to client kubuntu machines from a kubuntu/ubuntu server?
<raven> defrysk: I somehow "recovered" the root account with seperate pw
<defrysk> raven, might be a permission issue then
<raven> Sure.
<darx> How can i enable multimedia support for konqueror? I mean most of the audio and video formats..
<raven> How to analyze?
<defrysk> raven, dunno
<raven> defrysk: What?
<defrysk> raven open kuser and check your userproperties
<darx> anybody care to help out a noob?
<raven> defrysk: Then i get my error message again! (SU reported an error) [[Translated from german] ] 
<defrysk> raven, you messed up your permissions then
<defrysk> you hav no wheel
<raven> defrysk: What means that phrase?
<defrysk> it meens you cannot get root on your account
<raven> defrysk: From console i can. But only on console binaries.
<defrysk> raven, than you have something els messed up witch is beyond me
<defrysk> raven, you need a pro for this I think
<raven> defrysk: Where can I get one (free) ???
<defrysk> lol
<defrysk> I'll paste my group file for you so you can see my perms (cat /etc/group)
<defrysk> raven http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/760555
<defrysk> and compare it with yours
<sheldonc> !seen blah
<raven> defrysk: I do. (Will take some time)
<defrysk> netsplitting here anyway ;p
<stevekl> Cripes, i'm getting corrupt package warnings while installing dapper!
<stevekl> I hope i'm not the only one having this problem
<sheldonc> !restricted
<defrysk> stevekl, you are
<sheldonc> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<ubotu> somebody said restrictedformats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<stevekl> ARG
<stevekl> This is so annoying
<stevekl> what the hell :(
<defrysk> stevekl, change http to ftp in repos and try again
<ubuntu> hi people
<visik7> I hope czessi will release a kopete 0.12.0 deb
<stevekl> defrysk: It's getting corrupt packages off of the CD while installing, I mean
<defrysk> stevekl, bad cd , bad burn
<Electron> HI
<defrysk> stevekl, burn cd a bit slower speed
<fatejudger> visik7: I have a Kopete 0.12 deb if you want it
<visik7> got from where ?
<fatejudger> visik7: compiled from source
<defrysk> visik7, I have that version ;p
<Electron> So, someone could one's tell me an girls room?
<defrysk> I got a link to that deb
<defrysk> visik7, one sec
<visik7> thanks
<Electron> what?
<remy> hi
<stevekl> Feh, i'll just use the breezy install and then apt-get upgrade
<visik7> try debian-women
<stevekl> or dist-upgrade
<Electron> so, visik7, do you know a girls channel?
<defrysk> visik7, wget http://www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/packages/kopete_3.5.3kopete0.12.0-1_i386.deb
<defrysk> visik7, have fun :)
<remy> I have no sound on my kubuntu
<remy> someone can help me?
<azathoth> it's been a week now since i last booted into windows, i feel very happy about that...
<defrysk> azathoth, good for you
<azathoth> just wanted to let ya'll know...
<azathoth> :)
<defrysk> kicking the reboot habit :D
<azathoth> yup... i finally have everything setup the way i want it and things are running pretty damn smoothly
<nixternal> azathoth: it has been long for me too...but i will admit...i have winblows on vmware server
<StR> Hi all!
<jbirdAngel> hello
<azathoth> i don't have any real need to go back to it
<azathoth> the only app i was worried about losing was utorrent, but ktorrent has filled the gap in nicely
<fatejudger> ktorrent is awesome
<james_xxx> crimsun: are you there?
* defrysk has the latest ktorrent :0
<azathoth> my only trouble is that both of my main discs where all my media is stored, are in ntfs
<yonkeltron> will new versions of firefox be apt-gettable in the future?
<defrysk> 2.01
<yonkeltron> also, where do i file a bug regarding suspend-to-ram on my laptop
<defrysk> yonkeltron, only security updates
<azathoth> and i really doubt there is a safe ntfs -> ext3/reiser/zfs convertor out there
<_phreak> Anyone use Automatrix for AMD64 right now? i'm getting a 404 when i try to wget it
<remy> defrysk, could you help me for my sound please?
<skript> any1 missing some gnome icons in kubuntu menus (dapper) ?
<defrysk> remy, not really , I have to go soon
<jorik> yay im running dapper ! ;-) one little problem tho: when i hover an mp3 in konqi it no longer works (ogg's are still fine)
<remy> ok
<remy> defrysk, a next time maybe
<remy> defrysk, tchao
<defrysk> jorik, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-f06eb8f6a8cbb1ed38dd019b7dde9f0f7bb26160
<crimsun> james_xxx: semi.
<Ariel_> hello everyone
<yonkeltron> defrysk: does that include 1.5.0.4 because 0.3 keeps crashing like a bad date.
<yonkeltron> azathoth: any news of xfs in the kernel?
<leagris> filled a bug about LANG not exported by kdm: fixed the LANG env not passed to kdm. Edited /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc and added ExportList=LANG in [General]  section. Why is this needed/missing? Should I file a bug?
<defrysk> yonkeltron, forgot what I said to you ?
<azathoth> anyone have a vague idea when kde4 will be released?
<yonkeltron> azathoth: zfs rather?
<leagris> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/48576/+index
<defrysk> azathoth, this year
<azathoth> no news yet, but it'll be pretty soon...
<james_xxx> crimsun: if you are busy i can catch you at a later time, but... the issue with my  3D graphics is still ongoing. i did download the linux driver for my graphics card last night from intel... do you think there is any chance that installing the driver might help? it seems there are so many things that could have caused this. i may just do a fresh install this evening if nothing else works.
<azathoth> defrysk: q3? q4?
<Ariel_> any way to get the kubuntu onto a standard ubuntu setup. I have the gnome... but the desktop is already setup.
<defrysk> azathoth, kde4
<yonkeltron> defrysk: well the reason i asked for specifics is because 1.5.0.4 *is* a security release
<azathoth> no, i mean third quarter, fourth quarter
<defrysk> yonkeltron, I have no crashes on ff here
<jorik> oh and another thing, i remember being told to apt-get certain (meta) packages after upgrading just to make sure, i already did kubuntu-desktop (it downloaded an additional 80 megs) but i forgot the names of the other ones, ... some help ? :p
<yonkeltron> defrysk: lucky
<defrysk> yonkeltron, proper set up
<crimsun> james_xxx: I'm not familiar w/ the Intel driver from their Web site, sorry
<leagris> Ariel_, uninstalling kdebase and installing ubuntu-desktop should do it.
<azathoth> i still don't understand why it is so tough to keep firefox updated in the repos...
<crimsun> james_xxx: (as in I know it exists but have not configured it)
<yonkeltron> defrysk: i have a proper setup. think it could be an extension?
<Ariel_> leagris, no I want to put the kde into a standard ubuntu I don't like the gnome setup
<defrysk> yonkeltron, likely extensions are made by good willing people
<james_xxx> crimsun: another question i have had... would it possibly do any good to uninstall KDE and reinstall it?
<yonkeltron> defrysk: yes but they could cause crashes
<defrysk> but often not by experts
<james_xxx> crimsun: i would actually like to go back to 3.5.2 anyways
<leagris> Ariel_, so install kubuntu-desktop package
<Ariel_> how
<crimsun> james_xxx: you /could/ revert to 3.5.2, but it might be more effort than it's worth
<james_xxx> crimsun: it is sounding like my best option is reinstalling kubuntu then....
<defrysk> james_xxx, what your prob with 3.5.3 ?
<james_xxx> defrysk: at this point in time , i am not sure. it did cause my screen savers to quit working, and it may have caused some other conflicts. however, i am not mecessarily associating the bigger graphics problem i am having with 3.5.3
<james_xxx> necessarily*
<defrysk> james_xxx, that is too bad
<james_xxx> defrysk: i have talked to a few others in here who had a few issues with 3.5.3.... i have no idea how wide-spread the problem is. i understand that the issue is likely in k/ubuntu's packaging of 3.5.3, not with 3.5.3 itself.
<james_xxx> i am sure that answers nothing at all lol
<defrysk> james_xxx, maybe some updates wil be in the kubuntu-repo soon then ?
<james_xxx> defrysk: i am guessing that a few updates are likely
<defrysk> yes
<james_xxx> defrysk: on this system, my 3D accelerated graphics are no longer working, and i have no idea why.
<defrysk> well they work fine here (nvidia)
* defrysk has no issues whatsoever <---- lonely at the top ;p
<james_xxx> defrysk: mine worked fine until yesterday. i have an intel
<james_xxx> defrysk: have you upgraded to 3.5.3?
<defrysk> yes
<james_xxx> do your screen savers work?
<defrysk> also amarok latest and koffice latest
<defrysk> yes they do (gl) ones
<defrysk> but not all
<defrysk> sec row gl dont do shit
<james_xxx> defrysk: i was unable to use screen savers at all.
<defrysk> but i have my ss off so no prob
<defrysk> james_xxx, using kdm ?
<schwach> how can I put the trash icon back onto the desktop - or do I not want to do this?
<james_xxx> defrysk: yeah, i was willing to live without screen savers, but not with #D graphics
<james_xxx> 3D*
<defrysk> schwach, you dont want to do this
<james_xxx> defrysk: yes, using kdm
<james_xxx> not without 3D graphics*
<defrysk> james_xxx, you could try using gdm , I heard another person with this issue using kdm
<james_xxx> i have talked to a few others in here who had the same problem with screen savers
<defrysk> the person i talked to switched back to gdm
<james_xxx> defrysk: with the screen saver issue or with the accelerated 3D graphics issue?
<Flame> hi
<defrysk> james_xxx, with the direct rendering issue
<james_xxx> wow
<Flame> ./Sigh. Im back again. Lol
<Flame> Another Adept and DL question.
<defrysk> lol sigh
<james_xxx> defrysk: how do i bring gdm up?
<Flame> haha
<defrysk> sudo apt-get install gdm
<Flame> Namely...ok. I DL a file with Adept. Lets say something like...3ddesktop.
<Flame> Because its near the top ^^
<Flame> Now it Dls it
<Flame> And installs it.
<Flame> Where the heck IS it?
<Flame> I guess what Im asking is...how do I use the file?
<james_xxx> defrysk: i should already have it. i had ubuntu breezy on here at first... then switched to kubuntu breezy, then dapper
<defrysk> Flame, gone up in flames
<james_xxx> defrysk: so how do i start gdm?
<Flame> >.>
<Flame> With my luck...maybe. Lol.
<CaBlGuY> ok, what codecs I need to play DVD's?
<CaBlGuY> !DVD
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Flame> O.o
<Flame> Grr...
<me2win> !dance
<ubotu> me2win: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Flame> I cant find where the progs go! >>
<Flame> How do I run them?
<Flame> Lol
<Flame> Im being wtfpwnt by a few line-long program /sigh.
<pekay> anyone can help with Skype here? :[
<linuxmonkey> flame you installed some progs and dont know were they are?
<pekay> i have tried to for hours to get this sound to work...
<linuxmonkey> pekay: i got to install it myself
<Flame> Yes
<Flame> Theyre...gone?
<pekay> linuxmonkey: it installs fine, but the sound!
<defrysk> james_xxx, /etc/sysconfig/ DESKTOP="KDE"
<defrysk> DISPLAYMANAGER="KDE"
<Flame> Actually, amend that. I dont CARE where they are...I just want them to run.
<Flame> And I have no idea how to
<pekay> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<pekay> >.>
<linuxmonkey> flame what program
<raven> defrysk: Your file contains an error. --> admin:x:112:defrysk is conatining an space char at the end of your username!
<Flame> ANY that I dl...
<Flame> Individually off of Adept.
<pekay> linuxmonkey: you know how to get mic and output from recipient working?!
<Flame> If I dl kdegames as a package
<defrysk> oh geez
<Flame> They get installedinto teh k menu and I can see them.
<Flame> the*
<linuxmonkey> pekay let me install it now and ill let ya know
<CaBlGuY> well, THAT did'nt work..   :|
<pekay> okay
<Flame> If I pick something else...I get pwnt.
<defrysk> nm
<CaBlGuY> Oh well..  I'll fix it later.. :p
<stevekl> epiphany: I hate linux
<CaBlGuY> I finally gettin help Flame??
<stevekl> Naw it's ok :)
<Flame> Lol yeah I got most stuff workng...although I cant open individual progs I DL off of Adept/Apt-get
<Flame> So while I CAN now...theyre kinda useless :P
<defrysk> sorry Flame I am getting tired
* defrysk has to stop 
<CaBlGuY> Flame:  LOL    well, at LEAST ya got em now.  :p
<Flame> Eh its k. I figure at some point I have to trial and error this :D
<defrysk> :)
<Flame> Yeah, on the bright side, at least I get stuff now.
<Flame> Lol
<Flame> Hmm
<CaBlGuY> Always look for the bright end of things..  It helps out a lot..  ;)
<Flame> I think I see the problem...
<Flame> The program I was using as an example...needs another plugin that I neglected to get.
<Flame> ..pwnt.
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<Flame> >.<
<Flame> Lol
<CaBlGuY> ok, im oout for abit.
<Flame> Ciao's
<totof> bonjour tout le monde
<pekay> linuxmonkey: anything?
<mon> \list
<totof> hello everybody, I've just installed kubuntu on my computer and I'd like to know if you know if there is a french channel dealing withit
<azathoth> amarok only shows up xine as an engine, but gstreamer is installed and working, why won't it show up?
<bogeyx> hi everybody
<totof> hi
<Flame> Hi
<pekay> linuxmonkey: ?
<bogeyx> whats the difference to kubuntu and ubuntu ??
<azathoth> k
<pipitas> hi, is ivocs here?
<azathoth> d
<azathoth> e
<azathoth> :)
<pipitas> nope...
<totof> don't know, I'm here to understand
<linuxmonkey> pekay no one is online for me to test it..lol
<bimberi> bogeyx: ubuntu uses the gnome desktop, kubuntu uses kde
<bogeyx> that means ubuntu = gnome and kubuntu = kde ?
<bogeyx> ahh :)
<bimberi> :)
<pekay> linuxmonkey: gah, this thing is really annoying, all i wanna do is talk :p
<pipitas> Can anyone tell me this: if I run "dpkg -i /local/path/to/package.deb"  <-- does that install like the packager intended it (ownerships of files, permissions, running post-install scripts, etc.)?
<bimberi> pipitas: yes it will (note that it will need 'sudo' too)
<linuxmonkey> pekay: mine works fine
<pekay> :/
<linuxmonkey> pekay how did u install yours?
<pekay> via debian package from Skypes site
<bimberi> !skype
<ubotu> skype is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<pipitas> bimberi: being root will replace wrapping with sudo well enough, yes?
<linuxmonkey> I used the old method
<azathoth> skype is in the repo tho...
<bimberi> pipitas: yep :)
<crimsun> azathoth: ...? Surely you're not referring to Ubuntu's repo{,s}
<bimberi> !find skype
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'skype' (1 shown): (/usr/share/ubuntu-docs/gnome/menus/C/skype.xml) in text/ubuntu-docs.
<linuxmonkey> i added the skype repo and then used apt-get to install it :)
<linuxmonkey> and not 1 problem.except my friends list gotta be redone
<pekay> humm
<pekay> which repository you add?
<linuxmonkey> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<linuxmonkey> as per the wiki
<pipitas> bimberi: the thing is -- I'm trying to test the CUPS-1.2.1 packages (by ivoks) hosted at http://www.grad.hr/~ivoks/ubuntu/cups/
<pipitas> bimberi: but the package did not install the default cupsd.conf
<sean__> I got this -> http://eepybird.com/dcm1.html <- from a friend -- it will not play -- how might I get it to play?
<bimberi> pipitas: Did you purge the existing cups package?
<bimberi> pipitas: or alternatively, get the cupsd.conf out of the .deb and replace it manually
<pipitas> bimberi: I'm currently repeating, after purging first
<Anaksel> hi all, hope someone can help with this: I'm trying to install kubuntu 6.06 on a secondary ide hd, but in the install process it isn't on the hd list
<pipitas> I did already manually extract the cupsd.conf from the .deb, but then had doubts if that is a real test
<Anaksel> I'm using an asus p5wd2 mb, and the hd is connected to the ITE8211 bridge (I think this is the problem)
<bimberi> pipitas: ah, yes that wouldn't be a real test
<james_xxx> could someone please tell me how to bring gdm up in kubuntu? i should have it as i originally had ubuntu breezy on this computer
<pipitas> bimberi: just to be sure: first "dpkg --purge cupsys", then "dpkg -i /path/to/all/cups*.debs" should run all required postinstall scripts, and set it up as the packager intends it to be?
<pekay> linux: lol i just reinstalled it, wierd :S
<fatejudger> for some reason the KMPlayer plugin jacks up my volume when I try and play a video
<sokuban> hi, I am new to unix and the whole terminal thing (this would be my first time) I am trying to install flash for konqueror but not sure how the terminals work
<bimberi> pipitas: i think it should, i'm not completely certain though (sorry)
<bimberi> pipitas: that's the command sequence i would use though
<fatejudger> sokuban: just use adept if you're uncomfortable with the terminal
<sokuban> eh? you can install flash with adept?
<sokuban> I enabled universe and multiverse with it
<fatejudger> sokuban: yes, you can
<james_xxx> could someone please tell me how to bring gdm up in kubuntu? i should have it as i originally had ubuntu breezy on this computer
<bimberi> gtg
<iNiku> james_xxx: edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager to point to /usr/bin/gdm, then /etc/init.d/kdm stop ; /etc/init.d/gdm start, all as root (ie. with sudo)
<fatejudger> sokuban: just search for flash
<james_xxx> iNiku: thanks
<fatejudger> sokuban: it's in universe somewhere
<KuLover> Heya Terminus,
<Anaksel> anyone knows if ITE8211 is working on 6.06?
<sokuban> oh ok
<firephoto> sokuban: should show up then.. you have to click details when it's installing so you get a console and can tell it "ok" a couple of times i think.
<sean__> !pastebin
<iNiku> james_xxx: you may want to check first that you actually have gdm.
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<sokuban> the only thing that popped up was a kwordquiz
<KuLover> Anyone been able to get the text install to detect thier RAID arrays?
<sokuban> bah, I don't even know how to use adept so well how do I search for things in univere then? I just typed flash in the search box but it didn't come up, I guess I need something else
<sean__> sokuban: read what ubotu says:
<sean__> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<sean__> Read the wiki ^^
<simp> while using KTorrent i get an error while opening the torrent: Cannot create /hda6/Mngud/Half-Life 2 episode 1/Half-Life 2 Episode One [Retail] [English] [Text-MULTi] [www.newpct.com] /hl2ep1-pvn.nfo: No such file or directory
<simp> but i have created the directory
<simp> do i have to create the .nfo as well?
<sokuban> I'm reading the wiki but I don't know how to use terminals
<linuxmonkey> simp nice try, lol I dont support illegal activity
<simp> ok i'l change the name?:P
<simp> while using KTorrent i get an error while opening the torrent: Cannot create /hda6/Mngud/*********/**************.nfo: No such file or directory... i have created the right directory... do i have to create the .nfo as well?
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<simp> anyway i'm afraid it can happen with any torrent...
<crimsun> simp: #1. No warez discussion. If you ask again, you'll be muzzled. #2. That torrent is using an absolute path to which you don't have writable permission.
<simp> ok thank you...
<sean__> sokuban: it's simple to use a terminal -- just follow what they tell you to do
<sokuban> I get a bash command not found >_>
<sean__> sokuban: when -- what did you do?
<sokuban> typed 'Install the flashplugin-nonfree package.' on the first line in konsole
<RobNyc> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<godzero> sokuban: I'm comiing in late to the conversation... but are you trying to remote admin a web server?
<sean__> sokuban: no, I do not think so
<godzero> sokuban: if so, try sftp
<sokuban> umm no, I don't think so either
<sean__> sokuban: He's installing flash
<sean__> sokuban: do this: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<simp> while changeing the permissons it says i don't have access to this file/folder/partition
<sean__> sokuban: oops -- that won;t work -- how about:
<sean__> sokuban: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<simp> i even tryied to change the whole partition but still the same problem
<sokuban> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<docta_v> i have a strange problem... after upgrade to dapper my ati bigdesktop doesn't work... at the kdm/gdm login screen it works fine but as soon as gnome or kde starts only one screen is usuable. it's like kde/gnome is somehow altering my x config after x has already started...very strange
<sokuban> oops wrong window
<simp> it is an FAT partition
<godzero> sokuban: ignore me :)
<Flame> lol
<sean__> sokuban: well -- at least I know what you tried -- :)
<ctothej> i receive this message when trying to install ktorrent2:
<ctothej> dpkg: error processing ktorrent_2.0beta1-1_amd64.deb (--install):  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-bittorrent.desktop', which is also in package kdelibs-dat
<ctothej> anything i can do?
<Flame> Godzero, so that means youre not so busy? >.>
<sean__> ctothej: I tried too -- I just install ktorrent2 and reinstaller ktorrent -- if you can get it to work, tell me!
<Admiral> is there a way to over ride the system needing a CD to install a package
<Flame> Anyone want to explain to me how the DLing process works after you DL the package you want?
<sokuban> reading package lists... Done (next line) Building dependency tree... Done (next line) E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<godzero> Flame: not busy, but my point was I stepped in to the conv at the wrong point, and went down the wrong road
<crimsun> Flame: could you be more specific?
<Flame> Lol
<Flame> As in...
<ctothej> sean__: will do.
<farous> sokuban: you need to enable extra repos
<Flame> I go into Adept.
<Flame> And click on whatever package.
<Flame> And it Dls it and installs it.
<sokuban> I already did
<simp> while trying to change the permissions of a folder/file/partition i get an error saying that i don't have access to these settings. it is FAT32 partition and i'm logged in as the "admin" user(the one that is created while the installtion)
<Flame> Then...how do I get it to the K menu-type thing?
<sokuban> I think
<Flame> >.>
<Flame> Thats the part Im lost at.
<farous> sokuban: and you updated your source list. run update
<crimsun> Flame: if it has a .desktop entry, it should appear automatically.
<sean__> sokuban: dapper or breezy?
<sokuban> dapper
<farous> or sudo apt-get update
<Flame> And if it doesnt...how do I add one? Lol
<crimsun> Flame: which package?
<sean__> sokuban: sudo apt-get update
<Flame> Any that arent the basic KDEgames, KDEtoys, etc.
<sean__> sokuban: what farous said
<godzero> Flame: do you meen you install a program, but it's not in the k menu?
<crimsun> Flame: a specific package is helpful.
<Flame> For example...asc. Its listed as a turn-based strat game.
<andrisp> hello all, how can I open 'Package Manager (Add aplication)' from terminal ?
<sokuban> I did that, and tried the sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree but I got the same error
<godzero> Flame: k
<pekuja> is it not?
<sean__> Flame: right click K, open the menu editor, click save, close, it should be in there
<sokuban> I updated successfully though
<crimsun> I don't think asc has a .desktop entry, but I'll check the source.
<farous> sokuban: post your /etc/apt/sources.list file on the pastebin
<sokuban> I would find that by doing what?
<godzero> Flame: yes, sean__ is on the right track, the list isn't built from moment to moment
<farous> just need to check you enabled the proper repos
<sokuban> nvm I can find it >_>
<Flame> Ahh...ok so I just save the menu editor?
<sokuban> and what is pastebin?
<Flame> Nada >.<
<Flame> pastebin.com
<farous> !tell sokuban about pastebin
<sokuban> oh
<Flame> Is a site people use to show their outputs without clogging up the chan.
<crimsun> Flame: it should appear under Games> Strategy  if you update-menus and/or log out and back in
<godzero> flame: yes, try opening the editor, then saving w/o changing anything, that should refresh the list. The list also refreshes after boot, prolly after login too.
<Flame> What name does it appear under?
<Flame> (I'd prefer to make sure Im not being retarded...)
<crimsun> longtitle="Advanced Strategic Command"
<farous> sokuban: check that multiverse repos is enabled in your sources
<Flame> Then...no.
<Flame> Not there
<Flame> Lol
<crimsun> title="asc" command="/usr/games/asc"\
<sokuban> ok I did it on ubuntu's pastebin
<sokuban> a sokuban
<sokuban> *as
<crimsun> Flame: try ``sudo update-menus''
<godzero> hrm.. no .desktop file?
<Flame> So now how do I...make it appear?
<Flame> k
<farous> sokuban: paste the pagelink here
<crimsun> godzero: no, but it has a menu entry.
<Flame> sudo update-menus
<Flame> right?
<sokuban> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15146
<crimsun> Flame: yes, in a Konsole
<sokuban> sorry I never used pastebin before <_<
<Flame> I get a command not found error
<Flame> >>
<masterloki> hi there, i've trying to enable a fat partition rw but i can't
<crimsun> err, it may be update-menu
<masterloki> ls -l says drwxrwxrwx and -rwxrwxrwx
<Flame> Still nil
<crimsun> try logging out and back in, then
<crazy_penguin> good night to all. sleep well! :)
<fatejudger> for some reason when I play video files using the KMPlayer plugin, it turns up my master volume to full blast
<Flame> Night ;)
<Flame> kk
<godzero> Flame: what was the package name? i will try
<fatejudger> is there a way to prevent this from happening?
<Flame> And it should be fix-ed?
<Flame> Asc
<Flame> Its listed as some sort of strategy game.
<Flame> brb
<farous> sokuban: you do not have mulitverse enabled. I enabled it to you and universe too check the correction in this page http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15148
<Flame> Hmm
<farous> !tell sokuban about easysource
<Flame> Still nada. :(
* MetaMorfoziS rebootol
<Flame> >.>?
<sokuban> ok so now I use easysource and edit the source with the correction?
<yonkeltron> why is it that mp3s still will not play?
<Flame> So if it still doesnt recognize it under the Games-Strategy tab...what do I do?
<godzero> flame: I already had it installed. "asc" at the command line launched it.. but i see no .desktop file... no menu item
<Flame> >.>
<Flame> Heh
<farous> sokuban: easysource is a nice tool to generate the source list file
<Flame> So that means I have to...remember every program?
<nbegorre> Hi
<Flame> Lol
<godzero> flame: no!
<Flame> That seems nightmarish...
<Flame> Thank God.
<Flame> lol
<sokuban> oh I get it
<farous> sokuban: you can just edit your source file with the correction i made for now. the easysource link if you had other problems with your source file in future
<Flame> So then..what exactly do I do? >.<
<sokuban> uhh so how do I view your correction? and how do I edit the source? with kate?
<godzero> flame: if we cant find it we should report it as a bug.
<Flame> Oooh great...I broke Kubuntu! >.<
<Flame> Lawl
<farous> sokuban: scroll down to the line deb http://ca.archives.ubuntu.com/ universe multiverse
<godzero> flame: in the meantime... we can make a .desktop, or edit the menu
<Flame> ooh
<Flame> So I can just...find where its DLing the files
<Flame> And then edit the menu to add them?
<farous> open the file in edit mode. sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Qrawl> Do I want to install Java
<daeds> having problems with the dapper installer... says that there is a DCOP communications error.
<Flame> Sure.
<crimsun> Flame: you can file a wishlist bug requesting a .desktop file be added.
<yonkeltron> oh my
<daeds> the installer just stops and wont continue
<farous> remove the comments (# sign) and add multiverse after universe
<Flame> O.o
<Qrawl> easiest way to install Java is?
<godzero> flame: it's in /usr/games/asc
<yonkeltron> what should i do if i can't seem to download and install the libxine-extracodecs package?
<Flame> Right. So I should just do that for each package I dl that doesnt add?
<Qrawl> yonkeltron, did you enable multiverse
<daeds> when i start up the system with the live cd it has a error that the KDE crash prog handles, could be that
<crimsun> yonkeltron: enable the universe and multiverse repositories.
<Flame> Because...9/10 arent adding >.<
<daeds> but how do i fix it?
<farous> Qrawl: sun java if that is what you are asking for is in the repos
<Qrawl> farous, ty
<farous> yw :)
<yonkeltron> Qrawl: i should have it!
<Qrawl> yonkeltron, did you enable multiverse
<daeds> anyone?
<sokuban> I can't find that line do you mean the dapper-backports?
<godzero> flame: most won't show up til you log out/in. the rest are a mistake we'll help them fix
<Flame> ^^
<Flame> Also...what stuff under Adept should I -not- Dl?
<farous> sokuban: no the main ports
<Flame> As in..what wont be compatible with this OS?
<farous> did you look up the link i sent you
<Flame> Will it all be?
<yonkeltron> Qrawl: yes
<Qrawl> ok, then you have to do this
<godzero> flame: ms office, lol what do you meen?
<Qrawl> in sources, where it says universe, you have to add  multiverse to the end
<sokuban> I don't see them >_>
<yonkeltron> Qrawl: i did..
<Qrawl> so if it says   universe , change it to  universe multiverse
<Flame> Well
<crimsun> Flame: yes, 9/10 because there are a /lot/ of historical packages that predate the freedesktop.org menu spec
<yonkeltron> Qrawl: let me try to apt-get update again
<Qrawl> did you do  sudo apt-get update  after
<Flame> Some are marked stuff that Im not sure I have installed.
<Flame> Lol
<Flame> so Im kinda just..ignoring those for now. /Shrug. I hope I am anyways >.>
<farous> sokuban: it is the 14th line from the top
<crimsun> Flame: meaning, lots of those packages existed before the idea of a common menu with icons
<Flame> Ahhhhh ok ok that makes sense.
<Flame> So they dont fit, because the menu didnt exist
<farous> under section that say uncomment the following to add software from universe
<sokuban> oh >_>
<sokuban> it doesn't have multiverse beside it, do I write that?
<godzero> flame: crimsun is right
<crimsun> Flame: there should be a "Debian" menu, though
<farous> yes you write it
<crimsun> Flame: (in your K menu)
<crimsun> Flame: and it should appear inside the Games section of your Debian menu
<Flame> Nuh uh...
<farous> crimsun he might have not has the deb menu package installed
<Flame> I dont have a Debian menu
<Flame> >.>
<Flame> Lol
<sokuban> on the 15th line too?
<godzero> i couldn't find it in debian, but findinf anything in debian is hard
<crimsun> I'm pretty sure menu-xdg is installed by kubuntu-desktop...?
<Flame> I'm thinking I should obtain this menu mayhaps?
<Flame> I dunno...but I assure you I dont have it :P
<farous> sokuban: yah for the source
<farous> Flame: install both menu and menu-xdg
<sokuban> ok so that's all? save it now?
<Flame> kk
<farous> then run sudo update-menu
<yannux> hye everybody
<Flame> can I just apt-get them?
<farous> sokuban: yes save it. run sudo apt-get update
<Flame> Because...Im starting to find thats quicker sometimes >.>
<farous> then you are good to go
<yannux> does someone know if there is a kopete 0.12 package ?
<Flame> kk
<Flame> done both
<Flame> Now...refresh the menu again with the editor?
<sokuban> ok, done
<Flame> ZOMG!
<Flame> It works!
<Flame> Woo-freaking-hoo...^__^
<Flame> Thanks.
<yannux> nobody know?
<farous> yannux: what is your quest
<sokuban> I might be jumping the gun a little, but I still got the same error when I apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree afterwards
<yannux> farous: s there a kopete 0.12 package ?
<farous> sokuban: did you run sudo apt-get update first
<yannux> is*
<sokuban> yes
<farous> yannux: check at packages.ubuntu.conm
<Flame> So now theyll all be auto-added to the Debian menu, right?
<farous> sokuban: are you sure you are not making spelling mistake search using adept or synaptic
<farous> Flame: each time you run update-menu
<sokuban> in the search in adept I only typed 'flash' and I didn't try synaptic
<farous> or if the program install script run it for you
<RobNyc> i just dont understand why when I have my Xchat view > Tree, it doesnt show colors on the channels activity like it does when its in tab and I think its a Kubuntu bug probably ?
<Flame> Ahh kk
<yannux> farous: nothing, i Know, but someone perhaps build it
<farous> sokuban: did you have adept opened all the time you edited the source list. if so close it and open it again
<Flame> You can edit the source list thru adept, cant you?
<sokuban> ok
<farous> flame ye
<farous> s
<sokuban> err no I didn't >_>
<sokuban> I thought I did
<Flame> ^^
<farous> but i am not an adept expert ;)
<sokuban> I used the wiki and tried adept, but I think I selected the wrong ones >_>
<slow-motion> n8
<kk> how to install kopete-0.12.0 on kubuntu dapper ?
<sokuban> so what could the problem be?
<farous> sokuban: ou still cn not find it
<daeds> can anyone help?
<sokuban> can not find what?
<farous> sokuban: ok use easysource and just copy and paste the generated source list. put all the repos you will need
<farous> flash
<computinchuck> hi
<sokuban> alright
<Qrawl> how do I get embedded Java apps to display in Konq
<godzero> daeds: restate?
<computinchuck> is there a howto, book or tutorial that discusses how ubuntu implements the hal/dbus/udev setup for removeable devices?
<sokuban> what does packages mean and what does sources mean?
<Fillado> Qrawl: sudo apt-get install sun-java1.5-plugins (IIRC)
<farous> sokuban: packages are precompiled programs. source are the orginal program and you need to compile it your self
<farous> sokuban: you need the packages not the source
<Qrawl> Fillado, ty
<sokuban> ok
<RobNyc>  i just dont understand why when I have my Xchat view > Tree, it doesnt show colors on the channels activity like it does when its in tab and I think its a Kubuntu bug probably ?
<Fillado> *might be sun-java5-plugins
<Qrawl> ty, I looked for that.  it's in the repos
<godzero> daeds: which program crashes? did you check you D/L with a md5sum?
<kk> what are the sources to include to install kopete-0.12.0 on dapper ?
<Qrawl> installing now
<Qrawl> 36mb ;/
<jbirdAngel> hello, how do i get thunderbird to use firefox to open up links into instead of konquerer in kubuntu
<sokuban> it looks a heck of a lot different, I think I should back up my old sources.list
<Fillado> kk: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest breezy main
<kk> what are the sources to include to install kopete-0.12.0 on dapper ?  if source is compiled into a a separate directory, kopete is crashing :(
<Evixo> I can't mount my dvd drive anymore ... I've tried it in the /etc/fstab or in the terminal but it won't help :s could someone pls help me out here?
<Fillado> kk: if 0.12.0 is included in KDE 3.5.3
<kk> Fillado: i dont think it is included in KDE 3.5.3
#kubuntu 2006-06-06
<kk> Fillado: only 0.11.0 is included..
<Fillado> ah k
<kk> Fillado: what to do now ?
<Fillado> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/kopete/kopete_0.12-beta1-dapper-1_i386.deb ?
<kk> Fillado: i need to remove the older version...rite ? how do i do that ?
<reclaimer> could somebody help me? I've got a problem ( german speaking people prefered )
<kk> Fillado: apt-get is ready to remove kubuntu-desktop if i try to do that..
<godzero> jbirdAngel: I don't use thunderbird, but it's prolly using the system prefence for http: or .html to open web pages. Look into that
<Fillado> no you should be able to just install over it
<sokuban> yay! It worked, and found flashplugin!
<reclaimer> could somebody just tell me how I can safe my documents if OpenOffice crushed?
<kk> Fillado: then, will it be embedded into kde ?
<reclaimer> *crashed?
<Fillado> kk: what do you mean embedded?
<kk> Fillado: like...does it just replace the previous version of kopete ?
<Fillado> kk: yup
<reclaimer> PLEASE Oo !?
<reclaimer> can anybody help me !?
<Fillado> kk: it may come up with an error about overwriting something so just open up a terminal and; sudo dpkg --force-overwrite --install /*path to file*/kopete_0.12-beta1-dapper-1_i386.deb
<sokuban> flash tested and working, thanks for all the trouble ^_^
<kk> Fillado: lemme see..
<farous> reclaimer: what is your prob
<Fillado> reclaimer: IIRC OpenOffice auto-saves documents every 10mins, and you can change that frequency if you wish
<Bizzeh> hey, i installed both flex and bison, but dont seem to have yyparse from the bison package
<Bizzeh> can anyone tell me where to find it?
<reclaimer> yeah, my problem is that open office crashed and I want to save my files
<farous> reclaimer: normally there is a temp file
<reclaimer> wherE?
<farous> but you can change the autosave frequ as someone said earlier. open tools options for that
<reclaimer> sorry, I'm a total noob... where do I have to search 4 my files ?
<Fillado> /home/*user*/.openoffice.org
<Fillado> or something like that
<reclaimer> k, let's see... thx
<farous> reclaimer: in the folder you created them in. normaly as you start open office again it will recover your crashed session
<godzero> reclaimer: /tmp is also a good place to look
<Qrawl> Im getting errors installing Java
<Qrawl> it gets broken
<farous> Qrawl: which java you installed
<Qrawl> I was trying to install  sun-java5-plugin
<Qrawl> and sun-java5-jre
<reclaimer> farous: are you sure it will recover them ? and how can I close openOffice ?
<farous> Qrawl: install sun-java5-jre first. the plugin is easy to install
<farous> reclaimer: with openoffice you are never sure. that is why you need to save frequently. i dumped it to latex
<Qrawl> farous, it wouldnt let me
<farous> Qrawl: what error are you getting exactly
<chrome_it> hello, I have a problem with kbluetoothd
<chrome_it> who use it?
<Qrawl> farous, "There was an error committing changes.  Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<Qrawl> It does that at about 4%
<farous> Qrawl: try purging it and installing it again
<Qrawl> ok
<reclaimer> farous: any other idea how I could find my files? I cant find them in tmp
<jbirdAngel> ill look thank you for trying to help
<farous> reclaimer: where did you create them
<reclaimer> on the desktop
<farous> check them there and as been said before in .openoffice.org2/user/temp
<Evixo> anyone who can help me solve a mounting problem ?
<Fillado> Evixo: shoot
<Qrawl> farous, maybe theres some kind of User Agreement form that Adept isnt showing me
<Qrawl> I'll try it in Konsole
<farous> Qrawl: i am not sure am not adept user
<Fillado> Qrawl: there is, you not doing it in a terminal?
<Evixo> I'm trying to mount my dvd but keep getting the message " can't mount /dev/hdb"
<Qrawl> oh ok
<Evixo> I've tried unmounting everything and mount it manually
<Qrawl> no, I was doing it in Adept
<Evixo> still can't watch it
<Fillado> Evixo: doesn't it mount automatically
<Evixo> no
<Fillado> hmm
<reclaimer> farous: and where is this "openoffice"-Folder ^^' ?
<farous> reclaimer: it is hidden one
<Fillado> reclaimer: in the address bar when your in your home folder type . and you'll see loads of settings folders come up
<farous> so it is under your dir and start with a dot (.openoffcie
<farous>  .openoffice.org2/user/temp
<Fillado> Evixo: so what hapeens when you put a DVD in?
<Fillado> do you get an icon on the desktop?
<godzero> ****generating key - gotta type stuff**** sorry
<klerfayt> what you type behind glxgears so that it shows fps?
<godzero> ignore
<Evixo> hehe nothing :) I type the mounting command ... it says that it's write protected so read-only (logical with a DVD-ROM) and that's it
<Evixo> it won't really mount nor play
<yonkeltron> anyone have a dell inspiron 6000?
<chrome_it> me
<tyfon_> i dont think you have to mount it to play a dvd really, try to leave it unmounted and just select "Play DVD" form kaffeine
<Fillado> so there's no "DVD Video" thing on the desktop?
<Evixo> no
<Fillado> strange
<tyfon_> you need to install libdvdread too
<reclaimer> crap, I found the folder but there arent any TEMP files... thx for your help, now could somebody tell me how I can shut down OpenOffice?
<Fillado> ah yeah, do you have libdvdcss2 ?
<chrome_it> yonkeltron: I own a dell i6000
<tyfon_> yes and dvdcss2
<yonkeltron> chrome_it: dapper?
<Evixo> should have that but could try to re-install
<tyfon_> you need ;)
<chrome_it> yes
<Qrawl> Ok, I deleted the prev downloaded .deb Java packages, and redid it in console
<Qrawl> it seems to be downloading now
<farous> reclaimer: tiy cab bit shut it with the mouse .try killall oowriter
<zak> How do you install a package from a tarball?
<farous> in a terminal
<yonkeltron> chrome_it: does suspend work for you?
<Fillado> zak: extract it ;)
<chrome_it> nope
<zak> that's it?
<Ahmuck_> i purchased a usb key.  is there a way to use it in linux?  can i use portable firefox on it both on windows and kubuntu ?
<reclaimer> cab bit ?
<Fillado> zak: what's the thing you're trying to install?
<yonkeltron> chrome_it: it goes down and doesn't come up correctly?
<chrome_it> yes
<zak> Firefox (and how do you do the direct say kinda thing)
<tyfon_> Ahmuck_: plug it in and it should pop up, but its really just for data storage, not program storage ;).. but you should be able to store your firefox profile on it
<Fillado> Ahmuck_: USB keys automatically mount in Kubuntu like in Windows - very easy (as it uses the FAT filesystem which both windows and linux can read)
<Ahmuck_> tyfon_: what if it does not mount ?
<Fillado> it should
<Fillado> :)
<tyfon_> Ahmuck_: then you should google for it, if it doesnt its probably some propriary type stick
<godzero> hey guys.. do the million monkeys thing so i can build a key faster :)
<Ahmuck_> wait, nm, i have usb disabled at the bios.
<yonkeltron> chrome_it: it's so annoying
<yonkeltron> chrome_it: is there a bug filed for it?
<tyfon_> Ahmuck_: that would help yes ;)
<Mosi> anyone here know Yaboot? i'm looking for tips on doing a seamless computer theme
<Fillado> Zak: yeah if you right click on it, extract it (right click)
<Fillado> Zak: then you have to "install" it through an easy enough setup program (./*something IIRC)
<reclaimer> killall oowriter doesn't work
<chrome_it> yonkeltron: I dont know
<chrome_it> check launchpad
<farous> reclaimer: you were using the writer right
<yonkeltron> chrome_it: i think i found one
<reclaimer> and this powerpoint-thing
<Fillado> Zak: some info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28firefox%29
<yonkeltron> chrome_it: check this https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/28959
<fent> has anyone had problems withe the 6.06 install not setting up /boot
<godzero> I gots me a big key! yay!
<farous> ok killall ooimpress
<yonkeltron> fent: what filesystem?
<fent> . /boot : ex2
<farous> impress is the presenter witer is the writer for doc
<fent> err ext
<reclaimer> that doesn't work too
<farous> what prompt you got from the terminal
<farous> did you get empty prompt or no process kill
<reclaimer> no process kill
<farous> have no idea
<Rawr> Hey, I've got a question.
<reclaimer> crap... I'll reboot, thx 4 your help dude
<farous> you might try executing " top " to see what is running
<Rawr> I'm running windows right now, but I want to go to linux, specifically kub., but will I have to erase all my filess?
<farous> reclaimer: no need to reboot just log out and in again and you are good
<TheHighChild> raw: no, you will need to setup a separate partition though
<Evixo> still no succes on mounting ... :(
<reclaimer> k, thx
<Kadran> Rawr: you can use the desktop version untill you decide to switch
<altprsona> my screensavers are not working. i have them enabled, i believe... but my screen just goes blank after awhile and i dont know where the power managment controlls are
<Rawr> Ahh...I'll be able to run windows games on kub, yes? either using VMware or another emulator type thing?
<TheHighChild> What game are you trying to play Rawr?
<TheHighChild> I'll see if you can play it natively
<chrome_it> yonkeltron: ati or nvidia?
<luh> exhale : - wrong busid detected
<Rawr> Quite a few... CS, Guild wars, GUNZ...splinter cell....
<yonkeltron> chrome_it: intel
<Rawr> Would photoshop CS2 run native to linux?
<chrome_it> ah okay, I use ati g-c
<Ahmuck> so is there a write/re-write limit on usb keys ?
<TheHighChild> You can get many games working with Cedega, that is a subscription service. You can also use free alternatives like Wine to act as a layer for the Windows files and they will play
<TheHighChild> Rawr: CS2, no
<TheHighChild> You can try with Codeweavers software
<TheHighChild> I use Dreamweaver and Fireworks with that
<Rawr> well, I can always get VMware..which I'm going to do..I can't live without CS2.
<TheHighChild> You can use Photoshop, I cannot verify if CS2 is supported yet, let me check
<Qrawl> Java is now installed.    if you want to install java , you first do :   sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf   and set it to Dialog
<Qrawl> then do  sudo apt-get -f install
<Qrawl> that installs Java for some reason
<Rawr> man, I've got a lot of questions.uh, does kub. come with a GUI? such as one that I could use to access the webbrowser?
<tyfon_> Rawr: yes, it has kde :)
<TheHighChild> Rawr: Here is a list of supported Windows apps that run on Crossover Office, a Linux application layer
<TheHighChild> http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxoffice/supported_apps/
<CaBlGuY> ok, so how would I go about being able to get stuff off of my digicam??
<tyfon_> Rawr: download the desktop cd and you can run a livecd to look at it before switching. it will run a bit slower though since it runs off a cd
<CaBlGuY> humboldt:  ya around?
<zak> how, then you're typing in say something like, cd, do you scroll through a list of files in the folder?
<Rawr> can someone give me a link to the LIVE cd?
<tyfon_> zak: tab twice will list the options
<tyfon_> or files/directories
<tyfon_> Rawr: first link in the topic :)
<eqisow> evening all
<ubuntu_> when trying to install dapper to hd it halted at 23 percent and stopped there... the mouse worked but the system did not respond anymore
<ubuntu_> suggestions?
<Rawr> Tyfon: The dapper drake thing?
<tyfon_> yes
<Rawr> alright..is vmware a process hog/
<tyfon_> it will run slower
<CaBlGuY> ubuntu_ what distro u usin??
<ubuntu_> 6.06
<ubuntu_> ubuntu dapper desktop
<Rawr> so, I'm a bit confused, the desktop CD is the same as the live CD?
<tyfon_> yes
<ubuntu_> yes desktop is the same as live
<tyfon_> just boot it and you get a desktop you can try out with diffrent apps
<havoc> jeebus
<Rawr> alright, thanks so much guys :] 
<ubuntu_> but you can also install from it
<CaBlGuY> strieght Ubuntu? Not Kubuntu??
<Rawr> one last question, is the desktop the EXACT same interface?
<tyfon_> yes
<Rawr> Command-line based?
<tyfon_> nope
<tyfon_> all gui
<tyfon_> same with the installer, there is an icon for it on the desktop when you boot
<Rawr> my friend is running Kub. with a command line infterface..
<tyfon_> you can do that too
<Rawr> with options tweaks?
<Mosi> does anone know where the kernel gets the image for the boot splash?
<tyfon_> just open Kmenu->system->konsole and you get command line
<ubuntu_> i boot up and click install and it starts install but at then when copying files at 23 percent it just stoppes
<Rawr> sweet, thanks again, I'm going to try the live cd now =D
<tyfon_> =)
<Rawr> I'll be backk!
<fent> well i partitioned my 80gb sata drive with (100mb for /boot) (2g swap) and (40gb for /) yet when i reboot i get a "non system disk error"
<ubuntu_> hmm
<fent> ubuntu_ : i had that problem a few times though i later found out that it was damaged or poor media
<fent> heh the burner here at work was beat ;)
<tyfon_> yeah sounds like bad cd
<fent> it happend to me when i did the 5.18 dvd isos
<sokuban> I am currently running kubuntu on my computer's slave drive (which is really tiny) I want to mount my main windows drive. Is it possible to share the files between kubuntu and windows? both drives are FAT32
<chrome_it> yonkeltron: hibernate works for me
<fent> anybody had something similar to my problem
<ubuntu_> fent: ok, I did check the CD and it did say that the checksum was not correct but I figured that since the liveCD worked... you know
<tyfon_> sokuban: open system menu->storage media, the disks should already be there
<fent> yeah
<tyfon_> the button next to the k menu
<fent> is it the 6.06 release?
<ubuntu_> but ok I will burn at a lower pace and check it again.. then install it if its checksum is ok or else not
<ubuntu_> yes 6.06
<fent> ok yeah try that ... it could solve your problem ;)
<hokkos_> hello
<ubuntu_> ok thanx
<fent> np
<ubuntu_> great distro btw
<ubuntu_> love it
<sokuban> I can't mount it, I can see the disk it gives me the error 'mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab please check that the device is plugged correctly'
<Rawr> so, I'd assume that anti virii are not really needed for linux?
<eqisow> not really rawr
<Rawr> didn't think :P
<eqisow> unless you want to scan your windows partition for viruses ;)
<hokkos_> why when i compile with 2 different GCC i ve got errors for the 4.0 and no error for the other ?
<Rawr> well I'm just going to wipe it all, and do VMWare
<hokkos_> the 4.0 is less permissive ?
<RandomDude15> I need serious help.
<Rawr> whats your opinion on VMWare?
<RandomDude15> I upgraded to Kubuntu 6.06
<RandomDude15> vmwares ok
<eqisow> mine? never used it
<RandomDude15> I cant get into my system
<RandomDude15> on Kubuntu 6.06
<Flame> What exactly is VMWare?
<eqisow> random, do you get any kind of error message?
<fent> RandomDude15: i reccommend a key or a hammer ;)
<linuxmonkey> Flame:  vmware= virtual machines
<jbirdAngel> how do i change kde's html file association?
<Flame> Ahh
<chrome_it> yonkeltron: I'm using kernel for i386 and suspend to disk works too
<chrome_it> :-O
<RandomDude15> internet isnt working
<RandomDude15> and neither is X
<RandomDude15> or postfix
<chrome_it> I receive this message: [4303113.066000]  ReiserFS: sda4: warning: clm-6006: writing inode 80643 on readonly FS
<RandomDude15> and i cant do anything without those
<linuxmonkey> Flame:  allows you to run windows and other os'es in virtual machines,
<eqisow> internet not working, eh?
<UzzaDead> can someone help me with fixing a resolution problem in KDM?
<tyfon_> sokuban: you can mount it manually via konsole or add it to fstab, for manual mount it is: mount -t fat /dev/hda1 /place/you/want/it
<RandomDude15> everything worked before I upgraded
<Flame> Ahh ok. So thats what they are ^^
<Rawr> Do you have to re install the other OS every time you use VMware?
<chrome_it> UzzaDead: what's the problem?
<eqisow> is there any kind of error with X?
<UzzaDead> chrome_it, im not actually sure other than on the login screen its obviously not the correct resolution requiring me to scroll the screen around with the mouse but when it hits the desktop loading/desktop all is well
<zak> I have firefox downloaded, and extracted to a directory but how do I use it (I'm really new to Linux)
<RandomDude15> guys I really need help
<tyfon_> Rawr: you get a virtual hard drive as a file in linux that vmware uses
<RandomDude15> internet, postfix, and X11 dead
<Rawr> Do you have to re install the other OS every time you use VMware?
<Rawr> oh
<RandomDude15> no
<UzzaDead> zak use adept and it will install and configure it for you
<tyfon_> so its just like a pc in a window
<RandomDude15> yes
<yonkeltron> chrome_it: hibernate works ok. suspend doesn't
<chrome_it> yonkeltron: what version of kernel are you using?
<Rawr> Oh, okay. You'll still have access to the stuff on the linux area thru windows on vmware?
<RandomDude15> I upgraded all my sources
<RandomDude15> guys
<RandomDude15> even the CD
<RandomDude15> and ran apt-get dist-upgrade in the terminal
<tyfon_> Rawr: you can set up samba and share files between them
<sokuban> it gave me the error 'mount: only root can do that'
<tyfon_> Rawr: can be done in k-menu->system settings
<yonkeltron> chrome_it: 2.6.15-23-686
<zak> I tried to do that and it keeps locking asking for the CD, and I happen to not have the CD anymore
<RandomDude15> GUYS I NEED SOME HELP HERE
<Flame> ..?
<yonkeltron> chrome_it: but it doesn't work with the 386 kernel either
<Rawr> tyfon: you can also install windows apps in VMware, ON the virtual harddrive?
<UzzaDead> RandomDude15, what is it?
<fent> RandomDude15: no neeed to yell man, we're all in here for help
<Flame> Help with what?
<yonkeltron> RandomDude15: deep breaths
<tyfon_> Rawr: yes it will be like windows in a window :)
<tyfon_> with real hard drive
<tyfon_> but a bit slower
<Flame> I'm nub...but God alone knows I've been thru this install process at least 10 times now :P
<fent> tyfon_ : now that seems right a window within a window
<UzzaDead> tyfon_, with all the original crappy windows problems and more dont forget :)
<tyfon_> yes
<tyfon_> :p
<fent> Flame: i'm working on x^x time it seems ;)
<RandomDude15> i dont know what went wrong in my upgrade
<Flame> hehe :D
<chrome_it> yonkeltron: with i686 pre-compiled kernel can you set perfomance profiles?
<Rawr> tyfon: will this effect games that are on the VMWare virtual drive, their performance?
<Flame> Well I bet youve had it longer than 3 days, eh? xD
<UzzaDead> Rawr, yes
<chrome_it> I readed something about a bug
<fent> Flame: though i'm getting faster and faster each time
<fent> hahah
<TheHighChild> dist-upgrade killed my system too, brothers as well.
<Flame> haha
<tyfon_> Rawr: i have not tested games in vmware, but probably yes
<JohnFlux> TheHighChild: what about sisters
<Rawr> Uzza: how badly?
<TheHighChild> She could never use tux
<Flame> Heh
<RandomDude15> TheHighChild - what did you do?
<UzzaDead> dos and early games 95,98 should be ok but anything intensive is gonna be crap
<fent> Rawr: My experience with vmware is that it will be a bit slower with game then again i didnt try anything like oblivion...
<Rawr> well, I'm just concerned about CS 1.6 and Guild wars.
<UzzaDead> fent i wonder if i can get quake 4 going in vmware :)
<Flame> Heh
<tyfon_> Rawr: you can also run kubuntu in vmware on windows to test it
<Flame> GW...based on how this has gone so far, that falls under the "Good luck" part.
<TheHighChild> Randomdude: What I did? Ugh, I moved everything to the /home and reinstalled in the /. I would not suggest that though if these folks can help. I just don't care much. i like to test this stuff out more than use it ;)
<UzzaDead> Rawr, i'd bet thats gonna run like crap
<fent> that might be possiable UzzaDead...though doesn't Q4 have a native unix install?
<Flame> Yeah.
<UzzaDead> fent yeah i was just being strange :)
<fent> heh
<Flame> CS..maybe -passable-
<fent> its cool
<Rawr> tyfon: I'm going to use the Live! cd.
<andre_> Hello
<RandomDude15> well thehighchild postfix, internet, and X were all dead right and you couldnt do anything?
<UzzaDead> Rawr, live cd and vmware=bad
<fent> CaDega can run cs and if i'm not brain freezing (cursed ice cream) guildwars too
<RandomDude15> yeah I agree UzzaDead
<tyfon_> yeah vmware will be when you get it installed
<Rawr> Well I'm just doing live to see if I like it before i wipe and go to kub.
<UzzaDead> fent isnt it cedega?
<Flame> Cedega*
<Rawr> What is WINE? What does it do?
<UzzaDead> its a windows/x86 emulator like vmware
<visik7> Rawr: wine convert windows api in linux calls
<visik7> no
<visik7> wine is not like vmware
<fent> thanks Flame, i was wondering why i never went 2 rounds in the spelling bee ;)
<Flame> Although I bet Cadega in its non-existence might still be better than WINE...<_<
<Flame> Lol
<UzzaDead> visik7, they do pretty much the same thing in the end
<visik7> UzzaDead: not exactly
<UzzaDead> allowing you to run windoze software on linux :)
<tyfon_> vmware emulates the machine, vmware emulates windows.. sort of :p
<visik7> wine doesn't load an enteir operating system
<tyfon_> but wine stands for "wine is not an emulator"
<fent> its almost like a runtime layer....i think
<Flame> LOL.
<UzzaDead> true..
<Flame> I would be inclined to agree with tyfon_...
<UzzaDead> im still pretty noobish :)
<Rawr> wine will work for ANY windows programs? I'm going to use wine if it willl...
<Flame> Same...but Im noobier! ^^
<Flame> No. Not any.
<visik7> Rawr: no
<sokuban> I tried 'mount -t fat /dev/hdai /hdd2' and it gave me the error 'mount: only root can do that'
<Rawr> Most?
<fent> win will work for a good portion
<TheHighChild> RandomDude: My issue was with X and DHCP in general. i couldn't get an IP, nor get into the GUI. I booted up with Knoppix and moved all my important stuffs to the /home parition on my drive and reinstalled in the / and moved everything back after a reinstall. I do not suggest that.
<Flame> Believe me...some are more a "Hellz no"
<Flame> Try..."The most popular"
<visik7> Rawr: which program do you want to run ?
<Flame> If its obscure...good luck.
<UzzaDead> Flame, i cant even listen to MP3's and i have to scroll around my login screen to log into my user, top that
<Rawr> well, once again, I'm concerned about Steam, guild wars, and firefox...
<RandomDude15> Hey Cracker.
<Flame> Well...Im not sure what you mean by the second...but the first..Im just too scared to even try ;)
<Flame> Lol
<UzzaDead> Rawr, i'd recommend compiling cedega from source,buying it or vmware
<Flame> :D
<kbrooks_> hi. :-)
<tyfon_> firefox is linux native app ;)
<Cracker01> hi
<kbrooks_> you suck.
<kbrooks_> j/k
<Cracker01> so do you
<Cracker01> j/k
<Qrawl> Does Kubuntu have a C-compiler built into it that you run from command line?
<Rawr> What is Cedega, and how co I compile it?
<tyfon_> Qrawl: gcc
<Flame> Rawr: Firefox...why dont you just run it off of KDE..?
<visik7> Qrawl: apt-get install build-essential
<Qrawl> ok ty
<Rawr> flame: didn't know it was native.
<Flame> Steam people have said works. GW...maybe.
<RandomDude15> Ok
<Flame> It works.
<Flame> :)
<RandomDude15> does anyone know what to do?
<fent> Cedega is commercial directx inturrupreting software imo
<RandomDude15> with my issue?
<UzzaDead> Flame, imagine a huge page more than you can see right in front of your face so you have to move the page around to get to the info you want, thats my login screen
<RandomDude15> i cant get into my system
<Flame> LOL.
<Flame> Ok...you got me there.
<Flame> But we're tied on the Mp3 part ;)
<UzzaDead> i have sound, sorta
<Flame> Hmm
<RandomDude15> I upgraded to Kubuntu 6.06 from Kubuntu 5.10 using dist-upgrade and i dont want to go through the install again
<UzzaDead> RandomDude15, tried a recovery boot?
<RandomDude15> yes I did
<UzzaDead> hmm..
<Flame> I dont, but I havent tried either...so its kinda a moot point
<yonkeltron> chrome_it: dunno
<tyfon_> there should be some "i want to switch from window, how" page somewhere.. if there isnt already
<Rawr> What is Cedega, and how co I compile it?
<Flame> LOL.
<dusty> ?
<UzzaDead> Rawr,  it lets you play windoze games on linux
<Flame> Im prett sure that falls under the category of any religious text...
<UzzaDead> as for compiling it thats beyond my experience
<Flame> pretty*
<Flame> Rawr, the LOL wasnt to you :P
<Cracker02> Cracker you there?
<Flame> Cedega...can be downloaded, cant it?
<TheHighChild> Honestly RandomDude/Cracker02. The only game you need is Enemy Territory andit runs natively. Check it out
<Cracker01> yeah
<Flame> O.o
<UzzaDead> Flame, from less than reputable channels yes
<Cracker01> hi my evil twin
<Cracker02> im not looking for any game
<Flame> Enemy Territory...as in..Wolfenstein Enemy Terr?
<tristanmike> Rawr: Cedega is the "pay-for" front end to Wine, which allows you to run windows apps (games in this case) and you don't compile it, you pay a monthly subscription to it
<Rawr> ahh I'm so confused, xD
<TheHighChild> oops, wrong guys, sorry
<Flame> Ahh ok ;D
<linuxmonkey> flame it cost 5$USD/month wich is worth it
<james> is there a repository where Opera can be found?
<ssin> hi
<Rawr> Ohh, I really don't wanna have to pay to play my games..thats soo retarded >.<
<ssin> anyone master of eclise?
<ssin> eclipse
<tristanmike> Rawr: you don't
<UzzaDead> im thinking my problems stem from using the AMD 64 version instead of the x86
<Flame> Hm. I dunno...Im gonna have to be lazy on this one and say there might be more value to just learning about the OS rather than messing with games anymore :P
<Cracker01> you fuckers are no help
<Cracker01> j/k
<TheHighChild> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ etch non-free
<Flame> Lawl
<tristanmike> Rawr: you can use Wine, it's open source, Cedega is the Front-end (buttons and windows) to winex
<Rawr> Is there any way to get cedega free?
<UzzaDead> thats cause most of us are noobs :P
<Flame> haha
<tristanmike> Rawr: where there's a will there's a way ;)
<james> TheHighChild: ty
<TheHighChild> np
<Flame> But as I have learned in the past couple days...if you hang around in here long enough...by God you'll figure it out ;)
<tristanmike> Rawr: nothing legit
<UzzaDead> Rawr,  how far are you from cedega's HQ's and how good are you with your mouth? lol
<Flame> heh
<Rawr> i dunno where is cedega's HQ? XDD
<Flame> You can get it free. Illegit. That about some it up? :D
<UzzaDead> Flame,  yeah
<TheHighChild> Ok folks, here's how much of a newb I am. What do the messages in Red mean? lol
<fent> Rawr: you can but ..... ::::evil music:::: people will hunt you down and demand money for thir music..err software
<Flame> Lol
<supervisor> why is my internet slow on (k)ubuntu ? intel onboard
<Flame> Messages in red in this window?
<TheHighChild> yeah
<Flame> Theyre the ones with your name in them.
<UzzaDead> it means your name was highlighted TheHighChild
<fent> supervisor: stop the porn ;)
<Flame> In red so that its easier to see.
<Flame> :)
<azathoth> in the last 3 days i've had 2094 serious attacks registered on firestarter... is there anything i can do to lower this? or do i simply do nothing?
<TheHighChild> buttsecks?
<supervisor> ahaha , to early for porn
<TheHighChild> ok, that didn't work
<Flame> And so that with like 50 convos going on, you dont get lost :P
<Cracker01> gross, porn's nasty
<Flame> Firestarter...wazzat? /Newb again. ^_^
<UzzaDead> azathoth, pray and if you dont pray, start
<UzzaDead> Flame,  firewall
<Cracker01> you nasty fuckers
<Flame> Ahh
<Flame> Where from?
<Flame> O.o
<fent> pray looks to be a sweeeeeet mo fo in' game
<Flame> And...would you recommend it? :P
<Flame> Lol
<james> man why can't i copy in Konversation
<XVampireX> I know it's off-topic, but please... this is hillarious and deserves to be known by as many people as possible: http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/microsoft-church.html
<james> geesh
<fent> i heard shorewall was pretty good
<UzzaDead> i dont run a firewall and i irc as root </sarcsasm>
<Flame> o.o
<Flame> :D
<azathoth> UzzaDead: why? they are being blocked by firestarter...
<azathoth> i just don't like seeing such high numbers
<Flame> Well, I got the update system to work a couple hours ago and been fighting the Adept system ever since.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<UzzaDead> azathoth, so they continue to be blocked lol
<Flame> So Im newby ^^
<Flame> LOL.
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=mrfittz@*.lsanca.fios.verizon.net]  by Riddell
* cracker01 was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<fent> yeah i hate it when my bank account has high numbers too
<azathoth> and there are specific ips doing it aswell, is there any way i can blacklist them?
<supervisor> uhm, i was using easyubuntu, but its now outputing some garbage in the log window...
<UzzaDead> Flame, adept craps itself randomly for me
<Flame> Yeah =/
<fent> there is a list for p2p protection that would be a good start i would think
<kbrooks_> supervisor: there are a few bugs
<Flame> And now I have to open it again and look for firestarter...lol
<kbrooks_> supervisor: on that
<supervisor> should i restart it?
<UzzaDead> its probably a bunch of windows scriptnubbies trying to omfghax0r you
<UzzaDead> not much to worry about
<Rawr> so, to be specific, without creating a new partition for Linux, will I have to trash all my files right now?
<UzzaDead> Rawr,  for what?
<dracflamloc> hi folks. is there a way to background the "configuring network interfaces" part of bootup?
<zak> Ok, so I have firefox extracted to a directory but what command do I use to install the package?
<fent> Rawr: i dont think so i think you can reconfigure the partition with the 6.06 installer
<TheHighChild> You can ctrl + c during the startup
<UzzaDead> zak, grab it from adept
<Flame> Zak: Its easier if you just sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Flame> :D
<azathoth> UzzaDead: yeah, they are going for port 445 and 500 alot
<Flame> AND you avoid adept. :O
<fent> Rawr: at least that what i gatherd from my install
<dracflamloc> TheHighChild: any way to just auto do it??
<Rawr> to switch from windows to linux, WITHOUT making a partition, will I have to format?
<azathoth> and 135... lots of anti-windows ports
<supervisor> kbrooks_ should i restart it... ?
<Flame> heh
<fent> without makin patitions i dont know how you'll achive any installs
<Rawr> I only want to run one partition.
<dracflamloc> TheHighChild: wouldnt ctrl-c stop it altogether?'
<UzzaDead> azathoth, im not familiar with firestarter so i cant advise you much, usually every firewall has a "blacklist" feature so you've probably just not found it
<fent> you could pray for them
<kbrooks_> supervisor: no. what package?
<Flame> Lol
<supervisor> easyubuntu
<kbrooks_> supervisor: i mean, what did u install
<Rawr> well, any EXTRA partitions, fent. I prefer to run a single partition.
<zak> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<kbrooks_> UzzaDead: firestarter isnt a firewall
<Flame> Know what I hate? Im always confusing passwords...
<Flame> so I always get pwnt trying to do things -.-
<Qrawl> Flame, dont you use Wallet
<UzzaDead> kbrooks_, i was under the impression it was
<Flame> Not as much as I should.
<supervisor> kbrooks_ it garbaged at: Get:59 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe xfonts-intl-european ... error... error.. extracting templates... error
<Flame> It annoying me early on >.>
<Flame> lol
<Flame> annoyed*
<UzzaDead> Flame, learn to curse :)
<UzzaDead> cursing and linux go together like kids and candy
<Flame> Wtf...
<kbrooks_> UzzaDead: iptables is included
<Rawr> fent
<Flame> Its telling me I have the wrong root pw.
<fent> Rawr: from my experience having multipl patitions makes life easier.  1 for boot. 1 for swap, 1 for *nix, and one for windows
<Flame> No I assure I do NOT have the wrong root pw -.-;;
<UzzaDead> Flame,  have you SET the root password?
<Flame> Actually
<kbrooks_> Flame: **** off :-)
<Flame> I might not have.
<Flame> Where do I set it?
<fent> flame: i was never asked for a root passwd during the install
<Rawr> uhhhhh..confused now...what does all that stuff do?
<TheHighChild> sudo passwd root
<UzzaDead> yep.. what TheHighChild said
<Flame> I was about to say "Where do I" and then he said **** off and I thought about double meanings and whatnot
<Flame> :P
<Rawr> what is swap o.o
<UzzaDead> Rawr, its temporary working space
<BanskuZ> Swap is "virtual ram"
<fent> the boot partition makes sure that you have a way to boot.  you need swap its mandatory ;), and the patition for / is your system
<Rawr> soo I have to have more than one?
<Flame> Umm
<fent> yeah
<Flame> More than 1 swap?
<Rawr> Ughhh, I'm realllly confused...
<fent> heh
<Flame> You need 1 swap.
<Flame> And 1 boot.
<fent> its ok Rawr
<Flame> And then leave the rest as whatever.
<Rawr> someone walk me thru this on aim, or msn, or private chat?
<Flame> Partitioning?
<Rawr> and what they're needed for and what not
<Rawr> yeah
<Ze_M> anyone using kde-3.5.3?
<james> TheHighChild: i added that repository to adept, but when i selected to install it, it said 'BREAK'......... what does that mean?
<kronoz> Ze_M: yeah
<Ze_M> is there any problem about mount usb devices?
<godzero> Rawr: swap is whare you tore programs and information that won't fit in your current amount of RAM
<james> TheHighChild: when i selected to install Opera, i mean
<UzzaDead> i have 2gb of ram, i've not run into the problem yet
<Rawr> Okay, so let me get this straight : I need TWO partitions. One for swap, which is like RAM, and then one for boot, which will actually STORE the files/
<UzzaDead> i wonder if i could eliminate swap..
<UzzaDead> Rawr, thats all you NEED
<UzzaDead> but im no expert on partitioning
<Rawr> Does Linux automatically partition?
<james> where can i get xlib6g 3.3??
<fent> it can
<TheHighChild> james: It means that it will break something that you already have. Some dependencies are messed up
<Flame> It cant.
<Flame> can****
<Flame> But
<Flame> If you have a second partition
<TheHighChild> james: you could force it but that wouldn't a good idea
<Flame> With files saved on it
<Flame> Youre causing yourself a hassle.
<Flame> Might as well do it yourself.
<Ze_M> does anyone know if there is any problem about mounting usb devices using kde-3.5.3?
<Rawr> can I get it to overwrite JUST windows?
<Flame> Umm
<james> TheHighChild: hmmm.... i just did a fresh install about 1 hour ago... all i have done since is run easyubuntu... should i really have conflicts already?
<Flame> What partitions do you have?
<Rawr> one.
<Rawr> just C: for windows.
<TheHighChild> james: No idea what easyubuntu is. honestly, I got Opera through Automatix and pulled the repo for you from there
<Rawr> well, I'm probably going to reformat anyways...will Linux do that and partition the drive, or will I have to do extra crap?
<fent> it does it all ;)
<james> TheHighChild: what is automatix?
<TheHighChild> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177646
<Rawr> good....how is network sharing over linux to windows?
<TheHighChild> That is Automatix and it barrels
<fent> Rawr: you can blow the drive out with the installer, and set up your partitions for windows. though i'm not sure which order to install them in
<theine> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is a piece of cr*p that wrecks your system. DO NOT use it
<TheHighChild> Just read about it before you use it
<godzero> Rawr: yes.. one (/) to store the programs while you machine is off. (swap) stores the progams and info you are currently using that doesn't fit in ram. Suppose you have 128 MB ram. Suppose you load 130 MB programs plus data. You don't want to crash, so you "swp" out the data into a know storage area.
<theine> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> it has been said that easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. Site:  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.  Channel: #easyubuntu
<Flame> :D
<Flame> Ehh.
<Flame> I tried easybuntu.
<TheHighChild> James: no problems with it here on 1386 6.06 or x86_64 6.06
<Flame> And ubuntu.
<Rawr> ahh, noow i get it. thanks godzero.
<fent> kde is so shiney though
<Flame> And Kubuntu. And Kubuntu winz. :P
<Rawr> will a network with 1 linux and 1 windows pc be able to share files between eachother?
<Flame> The Samba fileserver thingy...
<fent> will let that happen
<Flame> :)
<Flame> I was kinda trailing off in the hope that someone with more knowledge would step in :D
* fent BAM!
<Rawr> is irc native to linux, also?>
<Flame> lol
<Flame> Yes
<Flame> XChat
<Rawr> cool =D
<Flame> Or konversation
<Flame> :)
<Rawr> how about Polaris?
<fent> kopete is pretty nice
<fent> for aim
<Flame> (In either Gnome or KDE)
<Flame> Yeah...Im starting to like Kopete ^^
<fent> i used it for 10 mins before my usb mouse died
<Flame> polaris...
<Rawr> its an irc script
<fent> i ned to find skins for it
<Flame> If I had ever used it, I could tell you.
<Flame> Lol
<Rawr> hmph.
<Flame> Wait..
<Rawr> is WINE complicated to use?
<Flame> "Polaris," a PowerPC port of OpenSolaris
<Flame> That Polaris?
<Flame> Its not complicated to use. But youll hate it.
<Rawr> no, its just a modded MIRC.
<Rawr> well I don't feel like paying 5$ a month for cedega.
<Flame> Did you think Windows was a PITA quite often?
<james> TheHighChild: wow i get a file not found error with automatix
<Rawr> not really, no..except for the occasional super lagout.
<judgen> Rawr no
<Flame> Ok. Then you might be able to put up with it...just barely though.
<Flame> Think Windows. But ten times as likely to make you angry.
<Rawr> what makes it so complicated to use?
<Flame> If not a hundred >.<
<Flame> Nothing. Its just...irritating. lol. Its hard to describe if you havent used it >.<
<TheHighChild> James: They are releasing a new one today because some of the repositories changed their structure. new one was posted on #Automatix but probably hasn't made it to the forums yet
<Flame> Lemme phrase it like this
<Flame> A few minutes ago
<Flame> Someone in here said
<tyfon_> Rawr: you can read up on wine here: http://www.winehq.com/
<judgen> Flame but in wine you can atleast play most old games, wich you cant in vista as they ellimintaed page-plipping in vista
<Flame> "WINE stands for Windows Is Not Emulated"
<Flame> That about sums it up.
<Flame> xD
<Rawr> its actually wine is not an emulator.
<Rawr> xD
<Rawr> but uh, is it just a command line, and tell it to run the EXE?
<judgen> Flame read the site again  wine stands for "wine is not an emulator"
<Flame> yeah, but that variant is better :O
<Flame> PLUS it doesnt use extra words
<Flame> :P
<Rawr> like, give it the path the exe?
<Flame> Which should count as cheating anyways <_<
<Rawr> hm...well, if wine doesn't work I'll resort to VMWare =D
<Flame> lol
<judgen> to use wine you can run it (some apps need root to create stuff for some reason) sudo wine /path/binary.exe
<Rawr> uhhh...
<Rawr> what? XD
<judgen> cli
<Flame> Type in sudo wine /path/binary.exe to run Wine is what he said >.>
<Rawr> ah okay.
<Rawr> oh, CD burning for linux..Does it work? and how about my video card drivers? but I'd expect a native linux ver for that.
* godzero has joined this channel (n=godzero@192.168.1.1)  ;)
<judgen> Rawr yes cdburning works perfectly
<Flame> Yes CD burning works.
<Flame> As to whether vid card drivers work...I defer to whoever has any idea.
<judgen> as well as dvd and most other formats too
<judgen> Most cards has 2d+2d accel
<judgen> if you want hwopengl and dri i would recomend ati or nvidia
<Rawr> well, my card has native linux drivers, so I'm good there.
<TheHighChild> Anyone know, off hand, how to install grab to another disk without touching the MBR?
<Rawr> I run ati 9800 pro =D
<Flame> grub*
<judgen> Rawr do you have fglrx installed?
<TheHighChild> Rawr, you can get drivers for that
<Flame> And as to how, not me-sa...sorry.
<tyfon_> Rawr: works fine but might not work accelerated on livecd
<Rawr> I know I can, ati gives native drivers for it.
<tyfon_> yeah i have same card :)
<Qrawl> tj9991, 23 more minutes
<judgen> if you want good perfornamce in games like call of duty, make sure you use fglrx and not ati or radeon
<judgen> driver
<tj9991> until?
<Flame> O.o
<Qrawl> 6-6-6
<Rawr> fglrx?
<TheHighChild> They aren't native. They are the same as the windows driver. All ATI provides is an application layer to work with them
<tj9991> not for me
<Flame> The end of the world..duh
<godzero> anyone having luck with the new fglrx driver?
<Flame> ;P
<Rawr> whats FGLRX?
<tj9991> 7 hours 23 minutes left for me
<tyfon_> Rawr: its ati's own driver
<Qrawl> For everyone.  6-6-6 uises Greenwich 'Mean' Time
<judgen> Rawr fglrx is the binary driver available on atis homepage
<Flame> Eh. 5 hours.
<tj9991> might as well go rob a bank while i can
<judgen> but its also provided in universe
<godzero> fglrx (current) = death for me
<judgen> godzero dont work for you?
<godzero> nope
<judgen> what card??
<godzero> \big nope
<godzero> 9200se pci
<Flame> O.o
<judgen> lol, fglrx is only supposed to support r300 and onwards
<judgen> so 9200 (with is a 200 derriative) wont worj
<Rawr> akrught then, I really support your help guys =D
<Flame> heh
<Flame> Enjoy ;P
<godzero> always supported 8500+ as far as I know
<Rawr> err, appreciate. xD
<Flame> xD
<DrBair> where have the xmodmap files gone?
<Rawr> I'm having my dad burn the Live! cd now =D
<Flame> Heheheh
<judgen> godzero also, there can be a vendor id or device id in fglrx that isnt supported
<DrBair> I swore they were in /usr/share/xmodmap, but the directory ran away
<Flame> In the past 4 days, Ive gone thru...4 distros =/
<judgen> godzero that is easily fixed with an hex editor
<Flame> I have LiveCD's lying everywhere :(
<godzero> judgen: good idea
<Flame> Curious
<Flame> How many of you game under Kubuntu?
<Rawr> cricket cricket
<Flame> And yes, I mean more than just Solitaire >.>
<Rawr> XD
<DrBair> Flame: I've been known to play Quake4 occassionally
<judgen> Flame when you start using dpkg there aint no going back =)
<Flame> :O
<Flame> dpkg?
<godzero> me 10% or less of the time. but i enjoy it
<zblach> once upon a time, i played nwn through kubuntu
<judgen> Flame i do
<Flame> Remember Im still nubby ^^
<Rawr> Bair: How do you use that? Wine, Cedega, VMWare?
<tyfon_> i play nwn sometimes
<Flame> Whats dpkg..?
<judgen> Flame dpkg is the packagemanagers format for all debian clones.
<DrBair> Rawr: ID makes a native linux client for all their games anymore
<godzero> dpkg = debiam package
<godzero> debian
<Rawr> oh, ookay.
<tyfon_> nwn is native linux too
<Rawr> whats nwn?
<tyfon_> neverwinter nights
<judgen> and baldurs gate, if you can find the binary
<godzero> debian is something worth getting to know
<Rawr> oh.
<Flame> ahh k
<Flame> heh
<Flame> I tried to install Debian >.>
<Rawr> have you guys heard of this, instlux?
<judgen> also Guild Wars works perfectly in kubuntu, have played it all night long
<godzero> baulders was great
<Flame> O.o
<Flame> instlux?
<judgen> never even got the usual error 007 that i get in windows
<Flame> No, never. But Im nub.
<Rawr> oh, sweed judg =D is that also native?
<DrBair> so uh.... about those xmodmap files. Anyone know where they are?
<Flame> I told you if you waited long enough youd find someone who could tell you more ;)
<judgen> Flame ubuntu and kubuntu is debian based in packaging too
<Flame> xD
<Flame> Yeah
<Flame> But I wanted to try the actual Debian distro.
<godzero> I tried to install Debian .. yay.. not easy for noobs (no insult)
<judgen> Rawr no gw is through wine
<Flame> Which...4 installs and 8 hours later...nada. Lol.
<judgen> Rawr i strangely enough have better performance in games in linux+ wine than in windows
<Flame> I got it going, but eh. I much prefer this. :)
<godzero> deb kicked my butt too
<Flame> lol
<Rawr> Judge, is that native? or do you use WINE for it?
<Flame> Some of the questions for install
<judgen> wine
<Flame> I would read and be like "Since when does this even EXIST?!"
<Flame> >.>
<Rawr> oh. will GW let you still install it even on linux?
<Rawr> because a lot of games check OS to make sure its compatable -.-
<Flame> Uhh...
<judgen> Rawr dont know, have a fat partition from way back that i use, the online upgrades of the gw.dat file works anyways
<Flame> Well if he played it >.>
<Flame> Ahh
<Flame> Lol
<judgen> never installed it in linux, but plays perfectly
<Flame> In that case
<godzero> judgen: how about   america's army, or quake 3? those are the class I played... and simillar in speed
<Flame> Install it BEFORE you put that LiveCD in ;)
<Flame> Lol
<judgen> godzero i seem to have better peformance in q3 native than in windows native though
<judgen> never played americas army
<Flame> Eh
<Rawr> another question : if I make a partition just for linux, and then a swap partition, and I keep the widnows partition - I'll still be able to access the windows partition?
<Flame> I didnt really like AA...
<judgen> but the wine version of quake3 is good too
<judgen> Flame i dont play any game withouth atleast 4x fsaa
<Flame> Rawr: I tried that for a while...and then just said "No more." And tossed the Windows ^^
<Rawr> because I'm thinking I should keep Windows JUST incase i need it, and all my files on it..
<judgen> unless its a 2d game ofcourse
<Flame> Lol
<godzero> Rawr: read only
<Rawr> ohh, okay.
<judgen> godzero why should he use it as read only?
<Flame> I backed up and tossed the Windows part. And NOW I can just format the entire disk ;D
<godzero> ntfs
<Flame> Ehh right.
<judgen> godzero not neccesairily
<Flame> Well, if he has it as NTFS, then he cant write to it, can he?
<judgen> godzero i have two 400gb fat32 partions
<TheHighChild> Anyone having trouble on a dual boot system with multiple SATA devices?
<Rawr> so i wouldn't be able to save files to the windows partition? because what I will do if I can, is just have a small partition just for the install, and then the other for files. or does it have to be FAT32/
<judgen> Flame yes he can, but the +rwx driver is a bit slow and buggy, but it works
<Flame> Ahh
<judgen> not included in the stable releases of breezy or dapper though
<Flame> heh
<godzero> fat32, write ok, ntfs (win 200, xp) no write.
<judgen> you will have to download from other repos
<Flame> That would explain my loss as to its existence ;P
<Rawr> so you need FAT32 for linux?
<judgen> Rawr no
<godzero> win 2000
<Rawr> what ab out win 2000?
<judgen> linux only need swp+media too boot
<Flame> He meant NTFS is used under Windows 2000 and XP.
<Rawr> oh.
<Flame> But he said 200 and was correcting.
<judgen> win2000 is either installed on a ntfs or a fat32 partition
<Flame> Right.
<Flame> Whats the keyboard shortcut to change desktops?
<Rawr> so, if i decide to keep my window partition. will I be able to boot into windows?
<judgen> all windows operatin systems can be installed on fat32
<godzero> fat32 is right now the best way to swat info between windows and linux, but I don't know if that'll hold true
<godzero> swap
<judgen> and you should always use fat32 for partitions smaller than 32gb since its faster
<Rawr> so, if i decide to keep my window partition. will I be able to boot into windows, post linux install?
<judgen> than ntfs
<godzero> Rawr: yes, always true
<judgen> larger partitions than 32gb does not scale well with fat32 and will det fragmented very fast
<Rawr> thank you. when i boot it will give me an option of what OS to boot?
<godzero> for instance:
<judgen> yes
<godzero> if you use grub, it'll give you  linux or windows..
<judgen> through grub, lilo, bootman or what ever bootloader you decide to use
<godzero> windows will be chainloaded
<Flame> Anyone here use Kopete?
<Flame> Yes? Maybe?
<mrfishhat> i used to
<judgen> bootman is able to boot 99% of all oses to date, inluding osx86
<mrfishhat> now gaim
<Flame> Is there an option to log history in it?
<Flame> Or do I have to DL Gaim to do that?
<Flame> :(
<Rawr> is there a bootloader that comes with Kub/
<mrfishhat> i think kopete has it
<mrfishhat> but i never used it
<Flame> Hmm...
<mrfishhat> i love gaim
<Flame> Yeah
<Flame> But I dont want to have to DL it :D
<judgen> Flame dont know. i dont use instant messaging, since microsoft started logging all conversations
<mrfishhat> and gaim is a short ap
<DrBair> can someone confirm for me that the keyboard mappings are in /usr/share/xmodmap/ ?
<mrfishhat> apt*
<daphreak07> how do i do a comprehensive search for a file name at the comand line?
<Rawr> so i WILL get the option of which OS to boot into?
<Flame> Heh
<Flame> Yes Rawr.
<Rawr> goodie!
<Flame> Itll be something with a timer like "Selected OS will boot in 3 seconds"
<judgen> DrBair yes
<Rawr> now I just have to clean all this junk out of windows XD
<godzero> Rawr: yes
<Flame> And if youre awake..you pick :P
<Flame> Lol
<judgen> DrBair what is your problem with the mappings?
<Rawr> so, while in linux, i will have access to windows partition, and windows will be read only - and vice versa?
<DrBair> judgen: its all screwed up, up does a print screen, num pad doesn't work, pg up does a /
<DrBair> judgen: I'm using the evdev driver
<judgen> Rawr no windows does not have pluginstyle filesystem support
<Rawr> what does that mean?
<judgen> so you cant read any other filesystems than the ones included in windows
<DrBair> judgen: but... my xmodmap finds seem to have disappeared completely
<Flame> Wootz.
<Rawr> oh..what filesystem do I need to run Linux on?
<Flame> I found it :)
<Flame> Umm...anything you want to that it allows? >.>
<judgen> Rawr you cant read any filesystem that linux rons from in windows
<Rawr> oh. will I be able to access the windows partition from linux/
<Flame> Think so
<mrfishhat> youll be able to read them yes
<judgen> DrBair do you have the same problem if you shut down the xserver?
<judgen> in terminal
<Flame> Anyone know the keyboard shortcut to change the desktop?
<godzero> all: does 6.06 do reiser4 for / ?
<Flame> Like to switch 1-4?
<Flame> Umm
<Rawr> good. so it sounds like I'm good to go.
<Flame> I think I installed it as that format >.>
<DrBair> judgen: nope, everything works fine out there
<Flame> Unless Im lost.
<Flame> Anyone know the keyboard shortcut to change the desktops 1-4?
<word> is there a difference between the RC version of dapper and the newest version?
<Rawr> LMAO
<judgen> DrBair then all you have to do is rebuild your xserver-cache.
<DrBair> judgen: how might I go about that?
<Rawr> oh man..i went to burn the LiveCD, and the cd tray ejected becasue it wanted a cd, pushed the case door open and hit me in the leg. scared the crap out of mr.
<Rawr> me*
<Flame> Heheheh
<Flame> Someone's a little jumpy, eh? :D
<Rawr> yeah dude, I'm nervous about the switch
<Flame> haha
<mrfishhat> dont be
<godzero> so.. no-one knows?
<Flame> I started off with a comp that I had deleted the windows/system folder on
<Rawr> Will I get an option to format and partition, or will it just.. do it.
<Flame> Nothing to lose, everything to gain ;P
<Flame> option
<mrfishhat> i was nervous back a few years ago when i made the jump
<judgen> DrBair join #empty
<Rawr> will it make me do both or none, or a combonation?
<mrfishhat> and i NEVER want to go back
<Flame> ?
<Flame> It will never just..DO anything.
<Flame> Unless you choose the option to.
<Flame> Itll be a partition manager
<Rawr> will it make me format AND partition, or will i be able to just partition?
<TheHighChild> Anyone using a ThinkPad?
<Flame> And you literally have at least 4 different ways you can go back if you mess up before finally erasing the disk.
<mrfishhat> anyone know how to mount an extended partition?
<Flame> Its a partition manager. Itll show you your options. And you can choose to format, partition, or both.
<Rawr> good. =D
<Flame> :)
<Rawr> hm, 6 gigs of porn, lmao
<godzero> Rawr: beginner
<Flame> Heheheh ;P
<Rawr> do I have to have certain names for the swap and the boot partition, or will the partition manager name it itself/
<Flame> Itll name. You just have to select which partitions you want for which functions.
<godzero> Rawr: no names...
<Flame> Its drop-down menus.
<Rawr> alright, sweet :] 
<Flame> And you set it all up BEFORE you format/partition
<godzero> Just piont out / from /home
<Flame> So you can always go back if you mess up the types and notice before you start to finally set up :)
<Rawr> =D
<godzero> "/" will have programs "/home" will have you stuff
<Rawr> I'd assume, after the deed is done, I won't be able to change partition sizes?
<Rutger546> anyone know how to get my laptop to use the super key (windows key) ?
<Flame> Well
<godzero> Rawr: can only shrink to the used size
<Flame> Well if all else fails...you can always run the partition manager again ;)
<Rawr> so I won't be able to expand any?
<Flame> Lol
<godzero> Rawr: ie: if you're usung 4 gigs in a 10 gig patr, you can shrink to 4 gigs
<Rawr> oh. alright =D
<Flame> ;D
<Rawr> somebody was already using my primary nick here
<Travis> sadface
<Flame> lol
<Travis> its owned by someone else XD oh well.
<Flame> heheheheh
<Flame> Hmm
<Flame> Whats the average uptime for a Kubuntu box?
<Flame> Anyone?
<Travis> I'm sure its longer than windows, XD
<Flame> Lol
<mrfishhat> so i have a problem with mounting my old install of kubuntu
<Travis> I've been up for 2 hours, xD
<Flame> That much, yeah. Im curious as to how long I could push it for though.
<mrfishhat> im trying to mount it to get some data off
<Flame> Not that my parents would let me, power consumption and whatnot.
<Flame> But its nice to KNOW
<Flame> lol
<Travis> PCs hardly consume ANYTHING.
<mrfishhat> and its wont mount
<Flame> Yeah
<Flame> But they view it as anything > zero.
<Flame> Rofl
<Travis> lmao wow
<Dasnipa`> Flame, im sure you could have ubuntu up for years and not have a problem
<Flame> O.o
<Dasnipa`> its the memory management
<Flame> You think?
<Dasnipa`> right
<Flame> With...under a gig of RAM?
<Dasnipa`> same is true for any linux system i can think of
<Flame> heh
<Dasnipa`> Flame, theres linux servers that have 10+ years uptime with less than 128 mb ram
<Travis> wow, lol
<Dasnipa`> webservers
<james> what is the best way to get streaming video to work in kubuntu?
<james> i have run automatix and easyubuntu....
<Flame> O.o
<kbrooks_> Flame: stop.
<kbrooks_> james: well, both of them dont have that kind of option
<james> kbrooks_: ok.... i just did a fresh REinstall. i had streaming video working on kubuntu before i reinstalled, but i don't remember how i did it
<mrfishhat> did you get the flashplayer?
<james> mrfishhat: yes, i selected it anyways
<mrfishhat> what web browser?
<godzero> Flame: my max uptime was qabout 1 month - till i went on vacation. Max uptime on linux is too big for us desktop users
<james> firefox
<james> mrfishhat: firefox
<mrfishhat> james: if it installed correctly it should just work
<Mongey> how do i install Automatix in Kubuntu
<Mongey> amd64
<james> mrfishhat: hmmm, well nothing i do works correctly with linux
<godzero> james: if your commands start with c:\ ...
<godzero> ;P
<Travis> its going to take 21 minutes to empty my recycle bin.
<Travis> -.-
<godzero> .. errr. arg.. must resist...
<Travis> ?
<godzero> just makeing a joke.. dumb.. I know
<Travis> joke about what O_+O
<godzero> under most file systems, delete won't work till I finish me download
<Travis> oh..kay/
<godzero> I told you.. it was a bad joke
<Travis> yep
<Travis> k, windows is making me mad, lmfao
<Travis> XFire, and Setup2.exe are trying to find a disc in the drive -.l-
<Travis> Will I be able to pull files OFF of the windows partition and put it ON the linux one?
<godzero> yes
<ucpalx> if you mount it
<Travis> sweet.
<Travis> how would I mount it?
<ucpalx> find out what the windows partition is named and mount that
<Travis> well, I get that, but how do I actually do the mount
<godzero> worst case scenerio:
<james> i ran automatix and i think i have wine... how do i set it up?
<godzero> mkdir /mnt/disk && mount /defv/hda1 /mnt.disk
<mrfishhat> winecfg
<godzero> mkdir /mnt/disk && mount /defv/hda1 /mnt/disk
<james> mrfishhat: ok i typed that and it said there was no such command
<godzero> but under kde.. much easier.. just browse to it
<Travis> ughhh, WinBLOWS
<ucpalx> hehe
<Travis> KDE IS kubuntu right?
<Mongey> what side is ur appendics on
<ucpalx> yes k for kde
<Travis> its going to talke 33 minutes to empty my recycle bit
<Travis> bin
<godzero> kde is what you look at when you finish booting kubuntu
<mrfishhat> jamesits something like that
<Travis> I seee.
<Travis> SIN Episodes is 2.55 gigs with 18.5 thousand files.
<ucpalx> i've just installed dapper
<Travis> and its going to take soo long to delete -.-
<godzero> 18.5 thousand?
<Travis> yeah
<godzero> 1/2 hour might be reasonable
<Travis> 18,515 files in 2.55 gigabytes
<Mongey> argh
<Mongey> i cant get mp3 playback
<Mongey> ive done something wrong but dont know what
<godzero> Mongey: you did nothing wrong
<Mongey> ?
<godzero> mp3 is not enabled by default
<Mongey> just nothing right?
<Mongey> i know
<Mongey> ive been trying to get it to work
<Mongey> but im stumped
<godzero> whitch music player do you use?
<Travis> dlinux will support AAC, yes?
<godzero> aac yes, I stream it
<Mongey> em
<Mongey> amaorak
<mrfishhat> amarok is knig.
<godzero> amakoc is great
<godzero> use the "xine" back-end, enable all of the options
<Travis> oh man, my dad is listening to drop it like its hot.
<Mongey> where?
<godzero> Travis: aac is no better than ogg. plus you my run into DRM.
<judgen> ogg is better
<Travis> well i've only got AAC for my iPod
<godzero> If you have aac for the ipod, drm is a real problem
<Desh> Was Dappe released?
<Desh> *Dapper
<kyncani> yep
<Travis> what is DRM?
<judgen> drm is about to become illegal in many nations (it allready is in some)
<Desh> Ok, so, to upgrade from 5.10, would I need to format and reinstall?
<mrfishhat> no
<SkrotFFS> judgen: Countries such as?
<mrfishhat> use the dapper alternat install cd
<Travis> What is drm though?
<mrfishhat> or change the repository
<knewb> hi i'm new to kubuntu... does the latest version have amy issues automounting dvds...? like suse 10.1 does?
<Desh> Ah, so a full update from Adept would not do it..
<godzero> Travis: DRM = a method to kweep you from copying to CDs , etc
<judgen> mrfishhat russia, estonia, latvia, lithuania, and a few eu nations
<Travis> oh...drm isn't a problem at all..
<judgen> mrfishhat atleast te current implementation of it
<SkrotFFS> judgen: Okai
<TheHighChild> travis: Digital rights management. it's hardcoded into media (movies, music) to prevent you from playing/copying this media via undesireable methods
<Travis> well, its never been an issue for me...mainly because none of my music is legit.
<TheHighChild> lol
<Travis> except for maybe 3 CDs
<TheHighChild> It's new these days
<Travis> still wasn't an issue. xD
<judgen> the passwords and such is legal, but the expiration of digital medias is the part where it fails
<Travis> oooh...
<TheHighChild> IMO, information age means it's free for the downloading
<SkrotFFS> TheHighChild: Allowing downloading of copyrighted material? Are you high? ;)
<Travis> in canada, several bands made a group actually opposing the RIAA.
<godzero> Creative commons! A an ex-musician.. please look into it.
<Travis> huh?
<judgen> Travis i know, avril lavigne is part of that group
<TheHighChild> skrotffs: need you ask that?
<Travis> orly?
<Travis> she can die. XD
<godzero> A an = As an
<SkrotFFS> TheHighChild: I see =)
<TheHighChild> SkrotFFS: Not suggesting it and not allowing it either. I keep my content password protected
<thompa> !java
<SkrotFFS> TheHighChild: Okai
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<supyo> can someone pls tell how you install Java and Flash using Kubuntu Live DVD? I had no problem with Ubuntu but am stuck with Kubuntu :( thanks
<thompa> that page need to be uypdated
<Travis> 3 minutes to empty recycle bin =D
<thompa> me too
<judgen> the offspring released their album for free from their webpage just to pissthe recordcompany off, but it seems that it only increased the sales even more. As more people listened to it and bought the cds
<Travis> nice
<judgen> the same goes for the swedish artist "hkan hellstrm"
<godzero> Some of us musicians want you to listen to and copy our music. now-a-days we use the creative commons license
<SkrotFFS> judgen: That's one of the good things about the internet indeed. :)
<Travis> I buy as many CDs as i can at concerts and give them out, because the record companies get reall mad at that XD
<TheHighChild> judgen: All content I buy is first pirated. With so much choice and so much being forced on the consumer, sampling is only the next evolutionary step in media consumption
<judgen> supyo why use a livecd when you can have the real thing
<thompa> supyo: why dont you install kubuntu first?
<judgen> TheHighChild i would buy a new car unless i got to try it first
<judgen> TheHighChild the same goes for music
<supyo> judgen: not sure i want to leave windows just yet :p
<TheHighChild> precisely and 30 second clips don't cut it
<judgen> no
<Travis> thats why they made the radio
<thompa> well java works, but sun site was down
<TheHighChild> supyo: You need not leave Windows but you can try them both
<thompa> i mean the linux java download at sun
<thompa> probably due to layoffs
<SkrotFFS> Travis: Radio (FM/AM/DAB) is an outdated concept though. You reach more audience using the internet
<Mongey> any help with mp3's?
<judgen> Mongey help?
<TheHighChild> Mongey: can't play?
<Qrawl> I just downloaded Java a few hours ago
<Mongey> ye
<Travis> so, reccomendations for linux native msn and aim?
<Mongey> i need the codec AFAIK
<SkrotFFS> Travis: kopete
<Travis> is kopete both?
<SkrotFFS> Yupp
<thompa> Qrawl: I could not get it, other downloads worked
<Qrawl> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Qrawl> thompa, did it break
<judgen> !roflcopter?
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, judgen
<judgen> hehe
<Qrawl> thompa, were you using the terminal
<Mongey> is there no simpler way than that
<SkrotFFS> Travis: Kopete supports AIM, Gadu-Gadu, GroupWise, ICQ, IRC, Jabber, MSN, WinPopup and Yahoo :p
<TheHighChild> mongey you need the package to the codecs
<Qrawl> thompa, because theres something you have to do first
<Mongey> ye
<thompa> but in restircted formats (page) there is none of those files in synaptics even with universe
<Travis> so, to try out the live CD, I restart and boot from the CD?>
<godzero> TheHighChild: agreed: but why give them the ammo? Listen to our music instead.. let them die on the vine
<TheHighChild> one sec, i am trying to find them
<TheHighChild> godzero what music?
<thompa> or the names are all wrong, ....no the download file was not there
<Qrawl> thompa, if you want to install Java, you do this:  1)  sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<judgen> TheHighChild install gstreamer(and its plugins) and lame, and you should be able to play most formats
<Qrawl> Select Dialog
<TheHighChild> ongey first off have you tried easyubuntu or automatix?
<Travis> so, to try out the live CD, I restart and boot from the CD?>
<Qrawl> and 2)  sudo apt-get -f install
<godzero> TheHighChild: all of the CC music (creative conmmons)
<thompa> Qrawl: ok
<TheHighChild> judgen i am good, trying to help mongey
<deviant> Needing some help
<TheHighChild> godzero I've head of it, got a link?
<Travis> ah!
<judgen> haha pimpbot... funny stuff
<thompa> Qrawl: due i mark low
<bulltitan> hi
<Qrawl> thompa, I think I did high
<Travis> so, to use the live CD, I restart and boot from the CD?>
<thompa> then what?
<Qrawl> and 2)  sudo apt-get -f install
<judgen> trappist yes
<TheHighChild> Linus or Stallman?
<bulltitan> i need some help installing java in konqueror
<judgen> Travis yes
<Travis> goody, I'll be back.
<Mongey> gstreamer is for gnome right?
<Qrawl> thompa, did that work?
<deviant> Anyone know why my dvd drive won't mount to /media/cdrom0 but comes up as /media/hdd?
<judgen> too many people here, namecompletion does not work the way it should =)
<thompa> is it jre? or what, what am i looking for?
<godzero> http://creativecommons.org/ http://www.sectionz.com/ , others too
<Qrawl> judgen, hit Tab more than once
<TheHighChild> deviant check your /etc/fstab to see where it's mount location is
<TheHighChild> godzero thanks
<Qrawl> thompa, doesnt  sudo apt-get -f install   do Java automatically?
<judgen> Qrawl i know, but i have to get used to all that tabbing....
<supyo> i think i like the gnome version better. KDE is nice looking but seems kinda flaky but what do I know.. lol
<bulltitan> i can't install java in konqueror
<thompa> no maybe high is wrong
<Qrawl> NO
<Qrawl> do
<thompa> Qrawl: i think it was high by default
<Qrawl> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<TheHighChild> me, wrong? What was I trying to be right about?
<Qrawl> It has nothing to do with High or Low
<thompa> cant find it
<Qrawl> thompa, did you select Dialog
<Mongey> i dont have a clue what todo
<Qrawl> thompa, if you want to install Java, you do this:  1)  sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf   And select Dialog
<thompa> dialog, yes, ive done it before thanks
<Qrawl> Did you select dialog??
<Qrawl> ok
<Qrawl> mine is set to high, and I installed Java today
<thompa> now i have a menus : critical, high, medium, low
<Qrawl> just go with HIgh
<judgen> thompa or do the following 1.) http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp download that 2.) chmod +x jre-1_5_0_07-linux-i586.bin 3.) fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_07-linux-i586.bin 4.) sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update07_i386.deb
<Qrawl> the important thing is to select DIALOG
<judgen> thompa that works 100% of the time
<thompa> dont i need to run update first?
<judgen> not when doing it my way
<thompa> no guess not
<deviant> ... well crap, /dev/hdc mounts to /media/cdrom0 but not to /media/cdrom like it should and /dev/dvd doesn't mount to anything and it's supposed to mount to /media/cdrom0
<thompa> cant find it
<Qrawl> do it judgen's way
<thompa> im going to try the sun web site
<Qrawl> ...
<judgen> that is what i told you
<thompa> its one method , just the link was not there earlier
<Qrawl> ok
<thompa> why do i need java anyway
<Mongey> is there a player that will install the codecs by default
<judgen> thompa for some pages, and for some apps
<Qrawl> I dont know
<Qrawl> you dont really need it
<TheHighChild> deviant you can change the mount locations in the /etc/fstab just make sure you create a directory in the /media directory so that it has a location to be mounted to
<judgen> good to have though
<Qrawl> yeah
<thompa> one web app. complained it needed java, but it still works
<judgen> some apps you might want depends on it
<bulltitan> qrawl do you have to restart after sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf?
<judgen> (dont know what apps you use though)
<Qrawl> bulltitan, no
<judgen> bulltitan no
<bulltitan> ok
<thompa> in windows i got java and the site works worse with java
<Qrawl> What youre doing is, changing it so you can Accept Java's License agreement
<Qrawl> so it displays
<thompa> the university login intranet says it needs java,
<bulltitan> k
<judgen> thompa in windows do you use the crappy "microsoft jvm" or "sun jvm" ?
<deviant> TheHighChild the directory's are already there lol but nothing in fstab mounts to /media/cdrom I upgraded from Breezy to Dapper last night and everything worked in Breezy.
<thompa> it looks like some old crap windows program like outloog 74
<thompa> java come with openoffice in windows i thought
<Desh> To update to Dapper from Breezy, what do I change in the repositories?
<TheHighChild> deviant dist-upgrade? TOTAL nightmare on both machines for me and one of my brothers. I don't know what to say but you can edit the fstab and change their destination locations to the right locations.
<TheHighChild> deviant then you can reboot or type sudo mount -a
<judgen> Desh all names from brezy to dapper, then do a "sudo dist-update"
<TheHighChild> deviant but one thing is for sure. I will never ever do another dist-upgrade
<thompa> thanks for the help
<Desh> Ok, well I did a full update w/o changing anything and Adept is updating 1050 packages...and somehow I had some dapper repositories in there...
<judgen> TheHighChild i have never had any problems with dist-upgrade
<sokuban> How do you change your resolution in kubuntu?
<Travis> :[ that didn't go so well.
<TheHighChild> judgen I didn't either until Dapper
<thompa> im going to get java only if something doesnt work i think
<judgen> sokuban use kcontrol
<Travis> :[ it had an error ten while reading the disc
<bulltitan> do you remember sun's website to test if java is working?
<thompa> anyway the restricted formats page says Blackdown Java.
<sokuban> does it come with KDE?
<bulltitan> the url i mean
<Desh> thompa, you can get java easily by adding two repositories and then using apt-get or adept.
<thompa> yes i got it
<judgen> sokuban yes
<sokuban> k, thanks
<judgen> just not in the menus
<thompa> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<Desh> Sun released Java5 for ubuntu.
<bulltitan> thanks thompa
<TheHighChild> For the folks looking for java, have you tried Automatix?
<deviant> TheHighChild Seeing how it fugled up my machine, It looks as if I won't do another as well. lol thanks for the help
<mrfishhat> thats what i did
<mrfishhat> worked wonders?
<thompa> i only wanted to say that all the steps in restricted formats dont work except maybe the link
<godzero> Is there any chance SUn will GPl java this year?
<Qrawl> they already did
<judgen> godzero not likely
<godzero> GPL?
<judgen> godzero not sure they will gpl at all
<Qrawl> I thought they did that last week
<thompa> i dont trust automat
<TheHighChild> deviant I booted with Knoppix and moved everything to the /home partition and reinstalled. Not mad or anything but that's what I had to do but I'm happy
<judgen> godzero they might be using mit instead of gpl
<sokuban> what should I open kcontrol with?
<godzero> OK, gotta look up mit know......
<judgen> godzero http://www.javalobby.org/java/forums/t73163.html
<TheHighChild> java said they will (has before too) but it's a long way from being released
<judgen> TheHighChild not, sun say they MIGHT
<themoddingden> hey guys and gals i'm useing 5.10 cause it's the only one that works with my hardware
<judgen> themoddingden ok =P
<judgen> good info...
<Mongey> any help with mp3' again
<TheHighChild> Sun is a shi**y company.
<themoddingden> how come i can't do su then put in my pw then use this kedit sources.list
<Qrawl> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<judgen> Mongey have youn installed gstreamer?
<Mongey> no
<Mongey> where is it
<judgen> then do so
<Qrawl> gstreamer is for Breezy
<TheHighChild> themoddingden you have to create a password for root
<Qrawl> you need libxine-extracodecs for Dapper
<themoddingden> done
<Desh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=176426&highlight=java
<Mongey> in add/remove its only for gnome
<judgen> Qrawl gstreamer worked for dapper rc2 atleast
<TheHighChild> themoddingden try this sudo passwd root
<themoddingden> says can't load kedit
<Desh> Java is now in the dapper multiverse.
<judgen> Mongey have you enabled universe and mutliverse?
<Qrawl> youll want libxine-extracodecs for Dapper
<TheHighChild> As-is, a root password is not creted. 'su' tries to switch the user so it asks for the root password
<Mongey> i think so
<farous> Desh: by default java is installed you mean sunjava
<Travis> I got a CD Read error...
<thompa> TheHighChild: I heard an interview with the CEO i think, said they got a linux licence
<thompa> lol
<themoddingden> ok now onto another issue i used automatix to install some stuff and the nvidia driver but when i run glxgears it crawls
<judgen> then type "sudo -f apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly"
<Desh> farous: yeah, i meant sun java
<Qrawl> youll want libxine-extracodecs for Dapper
<TheHighChild> How do I register?
<godzero> TheHighChild: looking to root someone?
<farous> !tell TheHighChild about register
<themoddingden> whishes he had amarok 1.4
<TheHighChild> faours thanks
<TheHighChild> farous thanks
<farous> ur welcome:)
<TheHighChild> I am new to IRC
<mrfishhat> theres a repo for amarok 1.4
<_Deviant_> Oh sorry TheHightChild didn't know you weren't registered lol
<mrfishhat> and it works great
<themoddingden> tried to put it in in synaptic nada
<Desh> If I change all instances of breezy to dapper in the etc/apt/sources.list file, the I should be able to update to Dapper, no?
<TheHighChild> deviant one sec I cannot reply until I am registered
<thompa> themoddingden: is nvidia working?
<themoddingden> but i like doing it via the sources list anyway lol
<sokuban> umm what do I open kcontrol with? even though it seems to be executable it wants to be opened by something
<themoddingden> got the logo at boot up
<rraajj> Anyone here having trouble running XGL/Compiz under Kubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<TheHighChild> themoddinggen what driver is being used in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Qrawl> sokuban,  alt+f2   kcontrol
<thompa> did you try some other opengl screensavers
<bulltitan> :( i did installed java using apt-get but it's not detected in sun's test
<farous> bulltitan: you need to run update-alternatives
<sokuban> >_> I'm still used to things the windows way, XD thanks
<judgen> bulltitan try using my method
<farous> bulltitan: in a terminal type that sudo update-alternatives --config java
<bulltitan> ok
<judgen> sokuban you type kcontrol in the run field
<farous> than choose the java you want from the list sun will be one of them
<themoddingden> nvidia
<bulltitan> ok let me see now
<Mongey> judgen: i got this http://pastebin.com/761223
<thompa> themoddingden: open etc/X11 xorg.conf - see if "nvidia" not "nv" is there
<themoddingden> it's nvidia :)
<themoddingden> not nv
<Travis> when I'm downloading the livecd, do i want to get the alternate CD?
<Qrawl> is Amarok 1.4 much different than 1.39
<bulltitan> not the latest version but now it is detected
<judgen> then type "sudo apt-get -f install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly"
<bulltitan> :D
<thompa> install kdeextras
<themoddingden> do i still have to kill load dri
<judgen> Mongey i put the -f in the wrong position
<Qrawl> judgen, you need libxine-extracodecs for Dapper
<Qrawl> gstreamer is for Breezy
<thompa> try another screensaver first
<farous> bulltitan: i think in the repos sunjava1.5 right
<themoddingden> maybe thats it it's a fx 5750 pcie card
<bulltitan> thanks farous
<judgen> Qrawl gstreamer 8 is for breezy and gstreamer 10 is for dapper
<farous> wait a little if a new one is there it will take couple of days for it to be in repos
<farous> bulltitan: yw:)
<mrfishhat> Qrawl: yeah 1.4 has some changes and some new features
<Qrawl> mrfishhat, ok ty
<godzero> All: can someone explane to me how to register here.. I've been here as an un'reg for a year or so.. and it's a pain
<farous> !tell godzero about register
<sokuban> umm where in Kcontrol can I change my resolution? I can't find it.
<stevekl> Can konquerer deal with nfs shares?
<thompa> themoddingden: i meat install kdeartwork, somne screensavers there
<judgen> sokuban its in perhipals
<bulltitan> i can't believe this, i have java and flash in konqueror, i can play mp3 files with amarok and xvid files with kaffeine i'm so happy
<sokuban> thanks
<Qrawl> stevekl, whats an NFS share
<judgen> NFS= Networked FileSystem
<Qrawl> yes
<Qrawl> Samba
<themoddingden> do i still comment out dri?
<mrfishhat> yes
<mrfishhat> if you dont
<themoddingden> and there was another but i forget
<ljimmy> i have a problem, if someone wouldnt mind...
<judgen> Mongey did it work for yah?
<mrfishhat> the selection box on your desktop will be laggy
<Mongey> no
<judgen> ljimmy shoot
<Qrawl> I dont see Amarok 1.4 in the repos
<ljimmy> i just installed kub 606 a few days ago
<bulltitan> i'm sorry mrfishhat but i can't write pv messages
<ljimmy> via upgrade from 510
<bulltitan> i'm not registered
<mrfishhat> and you wont get near the performance you do other wise
<judgen> Mongey whats the error?
<ljimmy> everything worked decently well
<Mongey> i was trying to pm you
<Qrawl> stevekl, did you find Samba
<ljimmy> but now my default graphical login program doesnt seem to work
<ljimmy> i can only login if i boot to a console
<bulltitan> but here i tell you i did it manually
<themoddingden> thompa: do i still comment out load dri?
<thompa> farous: i got usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java already there
<judgen> ljimmy reinstall kdm, or do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<farous> thompa: what are you trying to do ?
<Mongey> http://pastebin.com/761233
<thompa> themoddingden: mine dri is enabled
<brandon_> anybody have any htoughts on where kde keeps konq's adblocking list?
<ljimmy> judgen: hm, ok
<thompa> farous: i was trying the java install
<thompa> themoddingden: so no comment i guess
<ljimmy> dpkg-reconfigure not found
<farous> thompa so it is already installed that is the default java
<judgen> Mongey type "sudo apt-get -f install libxine-extracodecs"
<themoddingden> and it work fast?
<judgen> Mongey atleast that works
<farous> thompa: do you want sun-java?
<thompa> farous: how did i get it , i winder?
<Mongey> judgen: same thing
<Qrawl> stevekl,  right click a folder,  select Propertiies -- Share -- configure... you can choose NFS or Samba
<farous> thompa: it is installed by default
<Qrawl> I prefer Samba
<themoddingden> didn't even look at numbers though cause it was crawling slower then windows and i play hl2 on this card at 1024x768
<farous> it is the free java ver
<thompa> farous: maybe thats all i need then, thanks.
<judgen> Mongey then you dont have universe+multiverse added to repo
<bulltitan> is the free java option in the repos as good as sun's? or near?
<theverant> is there a graphical front end for doing disk formatting and mount point setting in KDE? I thought there was, but I can't find it
<mrfishhat> its in system settings
<mrfishhat> and you can get qparted
<farous> bulltitan: unfourtanetly sun java is the best i worked with so far. yet it depend on your usage. I opted to sun as i do development in java
<Qrawl> helping people is stupid
<ljimmy> whats the latest kernal version?
<thompa> themoddingden: but try another test, type nvidia-settings
<godzero> farous: Thanks, it's not helping.. but thanks
<bulltitan> i see
<Qrawl> I get a cheap feeling when I help someone
<farous> godzero: just type /msg nickserv identify <password>
<ljimmy> whats the latest kernal version?
<thompa> !kernel
<zerozero> I have a new digital camera but I kubuntu isn't automounting it. How can I mount it manually?
<Mongey> :D
<farous> do it in a seperate channel so if you did a mistake no one see your passwd
<ljimmy> !kernal
<ubotu> ljimmy: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gizzard> allo?
<theverant> mrfishhat- I can't find anything relating to hard drives in the system settings window
<themoddingden> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<themoddingden> Xlib: No protocol specified
<themoddingden> (nvidia-settings:8026): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<themoddingden> root@thebeastubuntu:/home/themoddingden#
<gizzard> bonjour
<TheHighChild> has anyone gotten dist-upgrade to work? Everyone I know has had poor luck
<bulltitan> that's not a happy thing to say qrawl :P
<godzero> farous: I did, but it's taking my passwd as name
<thompa> 2.6.16.20
<farous> TheHighChild: use the pastebin
<Qrawl> lol
<godzero> odd
<Mongey> Thanks
<Mongey> Got it working
<judgen> no problems
<gizzard> allo?
<TheHighChild> farous what is the pastebin?
<farous> themoddingden: use the pastebin sorry
<TheHighChild> my bad
<farous> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<mrfishhat> theverant: for mount points its labeled Disk and file systems its near the bottom
<themoddingden> didn't think i was but sorry
<thompa> in kubuntu latest kernel is 2.6.15-23-386
<bulltitan> more over because i'm  a happy kubuntu user thanks to your help :P
<zak> My adept hung on insert kubuntu disk (which I don't have on me) is there anway to exit adept around this error message
<mrfishhat> theverant: and for partitioning use kparted or qparted
<gizzard> damn. You guys seem to be in a great konversation
<thompa> themoddingden: are you running latest kubuntu
<themoddingden> hope it's ok i pm'ed ya thompa
<Mongey> whats the default kde version with dapper?
<themoddingden> 5.10
<gizzard> hi?
<lengau> Mongey: 3.5.2
<Mongey> ty
<thompa> themoddingden: well thats one problem maybe
<lengau> gizzard:Hi
<gizzard> ah. At last
<thompa> i cant find your pm?
<gizzard> hi, lengau
<themoddingden> 6.06 will not let me have sound or net with 2 different sound cards and two nics both with rtl8139
<fentekreel> sup all
<thompa> themoddingden: i would try 6.06 first
<lengau> Mongey: I would DEFINATELY upgrade to 3.5.3 if I were you. It's SO MUCH faster!
<gizzard> welcome, fentekreel
<themoddingden> tried it in beta
<RadiantFire> lengau: its wroth upgrading?
<thompa> themoddingden: the beta was broke for nvidia
<RadiantFire> i had all sorts of glitches when I upgraded to 3.5 in breezy
<fentekreel> so i finally got kubuntu to install and work :)
<thompa> on some cards
<fentekreel> though i've got one hang
<themoddingden> i'm running 5.10
<gizzard> are there chats where people don't speak too much about computer programming?
<fentekreel> usb keeps freezing and
<godzero> nalioth: hey!
<thompa> did you use automaitx
<themoddingden> 6.06 has the same kernel as mepis and it's the same story no net or sound
<lengau> RadiantFire: DEFINATELY.
<bulltitan> is there a guide in wiki about how to upgrade kde to 3.5.3?
<thompa> themoddingden: get rid of automatix if you have it
<themoddingden> why?
<nalioth> godzero: hi
<themoddingden> can i and still keep my codecs
<thompa> i dont know if its supported so much here
<fentekreel> that and i dont know how to login with admin
<gizzard> how can I find other chat rooms?
<fentekreel> privlidges
<fentekreel> heh
<theverant> mrfishhat - nothing relating to disk or file systems in my System settings window.  there's very little actually
<nalioth> gizzard: type /list
<fentekreel> this is great :)
<RadiantFire> lengau: ok, i'll upgrade then
<judgen> themoddingden just compile a kernel then
<Mongey> lengau: how?
<godzero> nalioth: I need help
<RadiantFire> i've been waiting for little whiel
<nalioth> godzero: what's up?
<themoddingden> from 6.06?
<gizzard> thanx, nalioth
<thompa> i would install nvidia with nvidia-glx package
<mrfishhat> theverant: i have a suspicion that it didnt install right then.
<themoddingden> or nvidia
<thompa> themoddingden: if nvidia-glx does not work, then the nvidia web site driver
<nalioth> !automatix
<ubotu> nalioth: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nalioth> arrgh
<themoddingden> ok
<Mongey> !kde
<theverant> mrfishhat - how would I go about reinstalling the system tools?
<godzero> nalioth: I need to grab ownership of my name, or something similar
<themoddingden> get the newer one then your saying
<judgen> !wtf?
<ubotu> the INETRNET DAMNIT try freshmeat.net, linuxapps.com and tucows.com and then winge at /dev/null
<thompa> i dont kn ow what they use , or what script etc
<lengau> Info on how to upgrade to KDE 3.5.3 is at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<mrfishhat> theverant: i would poke about in adept
<godzero> I've been here for 1is year
<fentekreel> could someone help me figure out how to use the upgrader adept
<godzero> 1sh
<bulltitan> ok
<fentekreel> it asks for a password though it wont accept the one i provided
<lengau> beware: you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list as root.
<thompa> themoddingden: it will mess up problem solving using automat stuff
<themoddingden> 8026 is old isn't it 81 something now
<judgen> fentekreel use apt-get instead
<themoddingden> can't i just install new nvidia ?
<thompa> themoddingden: but what did automatix do?, i dont know
<bulltitan> sounds like a long process but i'll try my best
<thompa> get rid of that
<fentekreel> ok though what should i do about the sudo password
<fentekreel> the install didnt let me set it
<themoddingden> instalkled all video codecs,audio,firefox 1.5 etc
<RadiantFire> and now we shall see if kde 3.5.3 works well
<thompa> themoddingden: cool, is there a forum for them
<themoddingden> yes somewhere hold on
<thompa> themoddingden: i used one auto restricted stuff program, and had to reinstall linux later
<fentekreel> any suggestions for the usb issue?
<thompa> themoddingden: i actuall had a nvidia driver problem too with it
<themoddingden> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405
<thompa> themoddingden: im running 6600GTX and geforce go
<thompa> the 6600 works and there is no logo or line for logo in xorg.conf
<themoddingden> ok but should i be running new or legacy?
<themoddingden> could that be a issue
<thompa> themoddingden: whats the card?
<thompa> i have to scroll up :(
<RadiantFire> weee...  here i go
<thompa> themoddingden: what happens if you type nvidia-settings?
<fentekreel> sorry about that somehow i closed the window ;)
<themoddingden> (nvidia-settings:8026): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<thompa> themoddingden: just a sec
<themoddingden> do i need to update gtk?
<RadiantFire> silly gtk
<themoddingden> No protocol specified
<themoddingden> w the freak
<thompa> themoddingden: you have to use nvidia-glx
<thompa> get rid of automatix nvidia install first
<RadiantFire> automatix is more trouble than its worth
<RadiantFire> people should just follow the wiki instructions
<fentekreel> ::I'm having usb freezing issues.  I can get usb working again by unplugging the mouse and replugging though it freezes at random.
<themoddingden> oh ok to get info
<bulltitan> if i upgrade the kde will it screw the codecs? audio and video?
<thompa> themoddingden: install package nvidia-glx, then type sudo nvidia-glx config enable
<FHX> Could someone help? When configuring kdiary it was okay, but when I did "make" it gave me a bunch of errors: http://pastebin.com/761269
<bulltitan> anybody knows?
<themoddingden> not found and shows in synaptic as installed
<thompa> bullitan: how are you upgrading?
<bulltitan> well
<thompa> bullitan: dist-upgrade wont hurt anything
<bulltitan> i followed the instructions in here http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<bulltitan> now i've got 84 new packages waiting to be updated
<thompa> your codecs should be ok
<lengau> bulltitan: update
<bulltitan> ok let's doit then :P
<thompa> im going to do it too
<themoddingden> l8r
<bulltitan> ok see u in a few moments to give the news :P
<zak> I installed hotkeys which tries to work with my microsoft keyboard but it finds that it doesn't know how to comprehend Prevtrack/Nextrack, is there a way I can make an alias that uses that command to work with a keybinding on amarok?
<thompa> bulltitan; i could not even play dvds in winXP unless i had vlc player
<TheHighChild> VLC is the greatest media player of all time
<thompa> bulltitan; the mirrors are slow or something
<Kadran> zak: did you tried lineak?
<posthuman> Does anyone know if one can view comments in openoffice?
<posthuman> My english instructor puts comments in the documents and sends them back
<posthuman> (in doc format)
<thompa> bulltitan; none of the mirrors work, or they are all down
<Kadran> thompa: i am doing update right now
<Kadran> it works
<thompa> yep it works
<thompa> i cant connect to columbia.edu though
<zak> No what is that kadran, and how do you direct msg like that?
<Kadran> !lineakd
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kadran
<Kadran> !klineakconfig
<ubotu> Kadran: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thompa> bulltitan; the columia.edu link is down
<zak> ok, I installed the lineak packages, now what
<Kadran> zak: klineakconfig is easy program to manage a multimedia keyboard
<zak> How do I configure it
<Kadran> install klineakconfig
<Desh> what command would I use in kubuntu to edit files if the website tells me to use gedit?
<zak> I think it is installed, but how do I get to either a config gui, or command prompt
<Kadran> Desh: kedit, kwrite, vi, ......... what ever you like
<Desh> Ah ok, thanks.
<MasterEvilAce> is there a command to check kernel version and kde version in console?>
<Kadran> zak: press alt+F2 the write klineakconfig
<Kadran> Desh: np
<zak> do I have to restart Xserv?
<Kadran> MasterEvilAce: 'uname -a'
<fentekreel> can someone please help me with this usb freezing issue its killing me :(
<fentekreel> i keep getting random freezes with any usb device....sadly my mouse is usb
<fentekreel> i'm not sure what is causing it though....like it works but randomly it just stops responding...same thing with my keyboards
<bulltitan> cool
<bulltitan> all codecs all music and now kde upgraded to 3.5.3
<bulltitan> :D:D:D
<bulltitan> i think i love kubuntu
<tarmath> how do you get all codecs?
<bulltitan> the xine extra codecs
<tarmath> libxine-extracodecs?
<bulltitan> yep
<tarmath> ah cool, I was wondering in front of it just now<
<judgen> bulltitan i ca also recomend gstreamer for the formats not supported in xine
<bulltitan> everything works great now
<bulltitan> thanks judgen
<bulltitan> and yes 3.5.3 is a little faster
<Kadran> bulltitan: it is way faster
<bulltitan> ;)
<tarmath> is it? which repos do I need to get it installed then?
<tarmath> isnt there some howto anywhere for all this stuff
<bulltitan> hummm i read something about it in wiki let me see if i find the url
<tarmath> the only howtos I could find were for ubuntu
<bulltitan> ho here
<bulltitan> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats
<bulltitan> there you'll see a how to install those extra codecs and more
<mah> Gn8.
<bulltitan> brb in about an hour,...
<tarmath> thx lad
<Desh> OK, I need help, while doing dist-upgrade a blue windows comes up asking me if I want to update auto.master, I ask to see a side by side comparison, now, I want to get back to the screen before so i can tell it o use the new one, but all I see is the side by side comparison and at the bottom it says (END), how do I continue?
<Desh> All this is in a konsole shell, by the way..
<james> i had issues with 3.5.3... i am gonna hold off until KDE4
<TheHighChild> desh try typing q
<Desh> Ah it worked, thanks TheHighChild.
<TheHighChild> np, remember that. Any time you use the man pages 'man grep' or anything, or using cat. You just press q to quit
<Desh> Ok, yeah I'm using it now to see differences in some files it asks me about.
<Desh> I just hope this upgrade doesn't screw anythin up...
<TheHighChild> LOL no comment on that
<zommes> hello, anybody knows how to get sound on Mpeg's with Kaffeine.. ?
<TheHighChild> On the plus side, you won't know til you reboot ;)
<Desh> At the moment I cannot open folders, view files, etc, but I am hoping that after the update is done and I restart the PC, everything will work...
<TheHighChild> desh everything worked great for me until the reboot.
<Desh> Hahaha, well, is there a way to rol back to 5.10, just in case?
<Desh> *roll
<TheHighChild> maybe, didn't try. I just roll with the punches. I don't do any production, any install is for testing only
<Desh> Ah ok, well time to restart, wish me luck, and thanks for the help.
<TheHighChild> good luck m8
<_Deviant_> Okay lol anyone know anything about automatically mounting devs? like dvd and cdrom?
<Ze_M> can anyone tell me the url in where i can see the last kdebase patches?
<zommes> what audiodriver should I choose at the Xine Engine Parameters?
<zak> is there anyway to get flash to work in a 64bit environment
<xwolf-> !rar
<ubotu> [rar]  a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<chotchki> hey is there any way to switch a system from 64-bit to 32-bit without wiping the hard disk?
<UzzaDead> anyone running xgl on kubuntu here?
<Ze_M> can anyone tell where i can find a cvs kubuntu url where the latest patches and modifications are
<distanceisdeath> hello
* Hawkwind Pokes Ze_M just for fun
<distanceisdeath> how do i install flash onto konqueror?
<Hawkwind> distanceisdeath: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b
<linuxmonkey> Hawkwind you beat me to it
<Hawkwind> Though it seems the commands are actually missing from there :(
<Hawkwind> linuxmonkey: :P
<linuxmonkey> no
<Ze_M> Hawkwind: well lets see whos going to poke who in the end ;)
<linuxmonkey> actually ill fix it
<Hawkwind> linuxmonkey: So I'm not imagining things that the commands are missing ?
<linuxmonkey> yeah they are
<juanbond> how can i refresh my kmenu entries?
<juanbond> sometimes when i install a new app from adept, i need to restart to view my new app in my kmenu...
<_nano_> juanbond: open kmenu editor and then save...
<UzzaDead> any idea why kubuntu hates me?
<_nano_> UzzaDead: did you break its heart?
<UzzaDead> not yet :)
<Zaire> you got an nvidia lol
<juanbond> ahh.. awesome
<juanbond> thanks!
<UzzaDead> Zaire, i have an nvidia,matrox,ati,s3 the list goes on :)
<Zaire> I know it doesn't like my nvidia
<Squidman> Hey, whats the IRC client, and the all in one messenger for Kubu>
<_nano_> kopete
<UzzaDead> kopete
<Squidman> Thx
<UzzaDead> _nano_,  you wouldnt have any experience with xgl would you :)
<linuxmonkey> Hawkwind its  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<_nano_> UzzaDead: the only experience i had was with running kororra live cd xgl demo ..it worked pretty good on my old radeon 7500 32 mb card
<juanbond> are there any extensions for the kmenu?
<juanbond> to customize it more?
<UzzaDead> wow
<_nano_> UzzaDead: and I think aiglx would be better than xgl on my machine, since none of the proprietory drivers support my card
<Hawkwind> linuxmonkey: Thanks.  I was looking for that just as distanceisdeath asked about it :)
<UzzaDead> what card would that be?
<gm> i have some wmv that i can not play, i do have w32codecs installed, is there anything i can do to get them to play?
<_nano_> UzzaDead: radeon 7500 32mb
<UzzaDead> its not supported by fglrx?
<distanceisdeath> does anyone use psx emu's?
<_nano_> UzzaDead: nopes...it's for 8500 and above
<UzzaDead> damn..
<UzzaDead> distanceisdeath, i do sometimes
<_nano_> UzzaDead: what's yours?
<distanceisdeath> can you help me install it??
<UzzaDead> distanceisdeath, probably not
<distanceisdeath> okay
<distanceisdeath> what did you use?
<UzzaDead> _nano_, rage mobility in the laptop and an nvidia 6800 gt on this box
<UzzaDead> distanceisdeath, epsxe on gentoo
<_john> Hey there, I made a small boo boo. I downloaded the dapper dvd at my buddies and burned it there. But my box here only has a cd player 8^(
<UzzaDead> _john, you're screwed
<UzzaDead> go download the cd and burn that :)
<_nano_> _john: lol
<_john> so I guess I have to do an online upgrade to dapper.
<_john> cause no burner here
<UzzaDead> how does any recent pc not have a burner?
<_john> who said it was recent
<UzzaDead> if you're running dapper i'd hope its recent :P
<_john> ibm netvista 800Mhz
<UzzaDead> my 700mhz celeron from hp had a burner :P
<_john> way to go IBM
<Hawkwind> My 500MHz and 600MHz both have burners :)
* UzzaDead slides _john a burner from his stack
<_john> thanks man
* Hawkwind Looks @ the stack of about 10 burners in the closet
<UzzaDead> lol Hawkwind aint that the truth
<_john> gee thats one burner for each of the 10 PIIs in my basement
<UzzaDead> my mac had a burner till i ripped it out
<_nano_> _john: if you have a good connection, it's always better to do the upgrade online..
<UzzaDead> _nano_, you have any clue why when starting compiz kdm restarts?
<_john> oh thats good this is a 5MB DSL connection
<_john> where do I find the simple online upgrade to dapper links then
<Search4Lancer> I keep getting "another process is using the packaging system" whenever I try to run Adept.... however, I know of nothing else using the packaging system, and have already restarted several times without it fixing....
<_nano_> UzzaDead: i haven't ever configured aiglx or xgl ...just tried out a live cd first to test whether my graphics card works with it
<UzzaDead> shat...
<TheHighChild> john you would need to change your repos from breezy to dapper then do a dist-upgrade. I highly suggest AGAINST it though. I've not seen a single person do a successful dist-upgrade yet
<UzzaDead> :(
<_nano_> UzzaDead: sowweee! :P
<Search4Lancer> any ideas?
<UzzaDead> #xgl-ubuntu seems dead
<UzzaDead> _nano_, not a problem i know someone else had the same problem earlier
<UzzaDead> its probably something obscenely simple
<TheHighChild> search4lancer do an apt-get update in your konsole and read the output
<_nano_> UzzaDead: did you google and stuff?
<TheHighChild> search4lancer it should give you a command to try
<_john> well ive got this adept thing running here and just did a full update
<_john> with kubuntu
<UzzaDead> _nano_, first thing i tried :)
<_nano_> I know cfraz89 had done a lot on xgl...i don't seem to find him in this channel right now..
<_john> so im gonna try what the upgrade instructions from the link above on this konversation
<TheHighChild> _john backup everything you absolutely need!!!!
<TheHighChild> _john trust me
<UzzaDead> damn
<UzzaDead> and pray
<UzzaDead> dont forget to pray!
<TheHighChild> no shiat
<UzzaDead> you'll need it lol
<TheHighChild> Uzzadead you mess it up too?
<UzzaDead> TheHighChild, nah i've got 3x160gb drives
<Search4Lancer> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<UzzaDead> so i just picked one and installed it to that
<Search4Lancer> so I guess I ought to run that, eh? ;-)
<UzzaDead> Search4Lancer, maybe ;)
<TheHighChild> yeah
<TheHighChild> That worked for me an hour ago, tha tis why i asked you to do that ;)
<UzzaDead> im waiting for linux to include an option to install on your soul
<UzzaDead> and corrupt it when it goes ape shit
<TheHighChild> UzzaDead is there an issue with lots of drives? My buddy has 4 SATA drives and he's impaired because ofit
<UzzaDead> i doubt fsck would fix that lol
<UzzaDead> TheHighChild, cant say i'm having any issues
<UzzaDead> im doing 2xATA and 1xSATA
<linuxmonkey> Hawkwind check it now
<UzzaDead> i've got my fourth which is removable removed right now
<TheHighChild> UzzaDead oh, my bad. Seemed like you had issues
<UzzaDead> lol i've got more issues than we could count but my most current one is with xgl
<Hawkwind> linuxmonkey: Looks good.  Many thanks for fixing that :)
<UzzaDead> at least kubuntu isnt as big a pain as gentoo when something goes wrong
<linuxmonkey> yeah the package name was there but was hard to understand
<TheHighChild> When I did a dist-upgrade, everything worked great afterwards until I did a reboot. Then it couldn't locate any of my drivers. read rather, they were all there.
<UzzaDead> odd
<UzzaDead> im tempted to install 5.10 and try it myself
<TheHighChild> not any but any tha tmattered. i am running a laptop (IBM T42) and all of the special stuffs I had for that were messed up.
<Search4Lancer> I've been having a habit of getting errors in Adept saying "couldn't do such and such, possibly such and such, or the commit would break packages"
<UzzaDead> TheHighChild,  specs?
<_john> woow all those very encouraging comments for the upgrade process
<TheHighChild> UzzaDead 1.7 2 MB L2, 512 MB, Radeon 7500. Nothing fancy
<UzzaDead> i hate you :(
<TheHighChild> _john you don't even want to know man
<TheHighChild> _john my bro does development for some folks working on debian. He did a dist-upgrade and it was messed up even beyond his own repair. He went back to debian this AM
<Search4Lancer> "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<Search4Lancer> been happening for about 2 weeks now
<TheHighChild> UzzaDead you'd hate to hear the specs on my homePC
<TheHighChild> Search4Lancer try the install with apt-get on the command line and see what packages are causing the trouble. it should offer output
<_nano_> TheHighChild: wohooo..you have radeon 7500 as well?
<_john> debian is not ubuntu
<TheHighChild> _nano_ yeah
<_john> even the upgrade scenario is a tad different
<_nano_> TheHighChild: let's wait for a few more years, we might sell our cards for antique value :D
<TheHighChild> _john I know, he was running Kubuntu for something different on his laptop. I was just saying that he's not stupid.
<UzzaDead> TheHighChild, tell me the specs :)
* UzzaDead gets tissues out
<_john> sharp is a good thing im sometimes a tad konfused but generally not stupid either but
<Search4Lancer> TheHighChild: I know what package it is, it's not one that I'm currently trying to install or update.... I just tried using apt-get to remove it, and got a boat of errors
<Search4Lancer> !pastebin
<_john> I still dont like manual interventions
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<TheHighChild> UzzaDead AMD64 x2 4000, 2 GB OCZ HP RAM, Nvidia 6800 Ultra
<_john> nice
<UzzaDead> TheHighChild, you just made my hit list, i'd start looking for a casket
<_john> TheHighChild: can you send me one of those
<TheHighChild> lol. it's nice and it gets the job done. I don't think the performance on the Raptor drive is up to par though
<UzzaDead> TheHighChild, my specs are AMD64 X1 3500+ 2gb ultra HP ram in dual channel nvidia 6800 gt>ultra and 3x160gb drives with a 60gb removable
<Search4Lancer> TheHighChild, and whoever else cares: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15169     ....is there a way through Konquerer to remove this package manually(you know, like deleting it)?
<_Deviant_> Is there anyone else in here having problems with Dapper not mounting cd and dvd drives?
<Search4Lancer> nope
<_john> well im a tad adventurous so the commit changes has begun
<TheHighChild> Search4Lancer did you install tha twith Automatix?
<TheHighChild> UzzaDead nice rig man. Very nice. However the gt<Ultra
<Search4Lancer> I install everything with Adept
<UzzaDead> TheHighChild, by that i mean my gt was made into an ultra :)
<UzzaDead> im still trying to buy my soul back...
<TheHighChild> UzzaDead nice!
<UzzaDead> yep :D
<_john> well already at 13%
<UzzaDead> brb
<blanky> howcome when i installed kubuntu-desktop, my lipstick theme (I think it's lipstick...or keramik? the new one), the x button is a bit further to the right :(
<TheHighChild> _john it should do the upgrade fine. I've not seen any problems with the upgrade process itself
<UzzaDead> :D
<UzzaDead> still trying to get this xgl thing going damnit
<Search4Lancer> TheHighChild, I found several files with the name of the problem package.... could I just delete them?
<MasterEvilAce> whenever i launch an application and move the mouse, the mouse leaves trails
<MasterEvilAce> anyway to fix?
<_john> TheHighChild: how bout after reboot ?
<TheHighChild> Search4Lancer if they were installed using adept or apt-get it could mess up it's database. I would not suggest it. Instead, post in the ubuntuforums.org and see if someone there can assist
<TheHighChild> _john That's when all the problems happen. At least for me. Give it a shot though but like I said, BACKUP!!!
<UzzaDead> clicked that cursed file again, crashes kdm :)
<_john> TheHighChild: must be all that crazy gear ya have
<TheHighChild> _john it was my laptop, not my PC that had the trouble
<UzzaDead> TheHighChild, got an experience with wifi on that laptop :)
<UzzaDead> any^
<TheHighChild> UzzaDead oh yes. It works but I don't know how. LOL. I just tried everything I knew until it did.
<UzzaDead> i cant for the life of me get wifi going on mine
<TheHighChild> UzzaDead I haven't played with wifi on Dapper but I'll try and let you know
<UzzaDead> i couldnt get it going on 5.10 or 6.06
<TheHighChild> UzzaDead I think I am using the Mad Wifi drivers as they support Atheros
<UzzaDead> im not even sure what chipset mine uses...
<UzzaDead> i dont even think d-link knows
<TheHighChild> UzzaDead that would be important to do
<UzzaDead> well the .inf is name NETPRISM.inf
<UzzaDead> so im gonna assume its one of the prism chipsets
<TheHighChild> What card do you have?
<UzzaDead> D-Link DWL-650 REV P
<UzzaDead> P1 actually
<bal> I've just installed kubuntu, for the first time, and i would like to change it to ubuntu/gnome. I have tried 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' allready, and nothing happened
<james_xxx> has anyone here messed around much with simplyMEPIS?
<bal> Any help would be great, thanks!
<judgen> bal have you selected to use gonme at login?
<bal> how do i do that?
<judgen> when the login screen appears you have some widgets you can click and choose gnome from
<judgen> session type
<bal> ok, ill try that
<dr_willis> james_xxx,  used it enough to not like it. :P does that count?
<james_xxx> you can have KDE, xfce, GNOME, etc etc all on one comp and just choose which you want at login, correct?
<Qrawl> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<dr_willis> james_xxx,  i do all the time. :P
<dr_willis> james_xxx,  i had perhaps 20 different window mnagers set up once.
<james_xxx> dr_willis: i would be interested in knowing what your feelings were about mepis
<dr_willis> james_xxx,  it had a few neat things.. but nothing that made it outstanding. and the support forums/wikis/channels were lacking compared to ubuntu.
<james_xxx> dr_willis: have you had enlightenment set-up with ubuntu?
<Search4Lancer> my external drive is ticking like a clock.... I doubt it's about to detonate, but it is making Thunderbird freeze and impossible to use
<dr_willis> james_xxx,  on and off i toy with enlightment.
<Hawkwind> I have E17 setup on Kubuntu currently
<dr_willis> enlightment - had no real features that made me more productive. :)
<Hawkwind> Compile it from CVS and update it daily
<bal> judgen: i have 'default' 'KDE' and 'failsafe' , and default is KDE
<james_xxx> Hawkwind: awesome
<dr_willis> bal,  use alt-ctrl-backspace to force the X server to restart and kdm should restart and reread its configs and show the new items. (odd that its not showing them however)
<james_xxx> dr_willis: i am likely to remain a KDE fan for a long time, but i like to experiment
<barros_> hi.. i'm trying to compile a vanilla kernel, but I'm having some problems. when the system boots, I dont get that splash screen and get a message complaining about modules.dep (no such file or directory), but it exists..
<barros_> any hints?
<thompa> i always start with ubuntu but end up in kde
<james_xxx> i had a weird situation going on where i think gdm and kdm were fighting with each other
<james_xxx> no joke
<UzzaDead> who won?
<james_xxx> i reformatted today
<dr_willis> james_xxx,  heh - the way they work - ive never seen that happen,
<thompa> kde 3.5.3 running good here, loads faster
<james_xxx> kdm one because i reinstalled
<dr_willis> I sort of perfer the gdm, but kdm is ok. :P
<UzzaDead> thompa, how can i check my kde version :)
<dr_willis> not gotten to kde 3.5 yet.
<thompa> it was faster than gnome before, now kde is even faster more
<thompa> right click on menu
<james_xxx> dr_willis: that is why you have not seen them fight.... after my 3.5.3 upgrade there were some issues
<thompa> panel menu: help: about
<UzzaDead> thanks
<james_xxx> i am back to 3.5.2 now
<thompa> did you reboot?
<dr_willis> james_xxx,  heh.
<thompa> my only minor complain is koffice should be there
<thompa> maybe without openoffice even
<Qrawl> whats the advantage of KOffice
<denver1>  what web page could i go to and check if java is installed and working on my system?
<james_xxx> dr_willis: others experienced the same problems i did,,, my screen savers quit working.. and i eventually lost my accelerated 3D graphic (i do not know for sure that this was related to 3.5.3 problems, though)
<thompa> i guess i should learn some openoffice,
<Qrawl> you can install KOFfice
<thompa> koffice just seems easier for some basic stuff
<UzzaDead> james_xxx, how can i upgrade to the latest kde?
<UzzaDead> and do i want to..
<thompa> !kubuntu
<ubotu> methinks kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE  ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<dr_willis> Ive been having issues with CUPS lately
<james_xxx> dr_willis: i had just wondered if MEPIS supported media better.... DVD viewing, streaming from the net, etc..... they claim that is all supposed to be included with MEPIS
<thompa> just og to web site instructions for kde upgrade are there
<r0xz> i managed to set the workbar with greyed out icons, the was after installing a style i downloaded. Is there a way to set such thing by hand without installing a whole style? I ask because i don't want the other changes which i don't seem to get rid off.
<_john> hmmmmm welll i let you know after reboot
<dr_willis> james_xxx,  mepis tends to make a lot of claime. :P
<thompa> i had a problem with one upgrade repository though
<bal> sorry, i can't remember who i was talking to, but the alt+ctrl+backspace , didnt achive anything extra
<dr_willis> claims.
<james_xxx> UzzaDead: just go to the www.kubuntu.org and the instructions are there
<bal> i think it was james_xxx
<UzzaDead> thanks
<dr_willis> james_xxx,  install it and see.. but from what i used of it. its features in some areas.. are offset by annoyances in others.
<james_xxx> dr_willis: i would not be surprised
<dr_willis> james_xxx,  the whole thing had a bit too much "hype" around it.
<james_xxx> i see
<james_xxx> i have the simplyMEPIS live CD for the latest release, but i have not yet played with it much
<Qrawl> the founder of Ubuntu uses Kubuntu
<Desh> Hi, I updated to Kubuntu on my latop but now ndiswrapper will now work. The drivers are still installed and ndiswrapper reports them as being fine, but the problem arises when I try to connect. Apparently, iwconfig does not see wlan0, my wlan card. I thought that using modprobe ndiswrapper would work, but when I try that it says that the operation is not permitted. Any ideas?
<Qrawl> Linus Torvalds uses KDE
<thompa> i though my fonts were messed up at first, but i had nvidia-settings turned up for vibrance
<UzzaDead> i think i broke adept lol
<james_xxx> i like KDE way better than GNOME, but of course it's all preference. i think we have all heard what linus torvald thinks of GNOME lol
<Qrawl> lol
<Qrawl> is GNOME faster
<james_xxx> qrawl, not in my opinion
<TheHighChild> Stallman still uses the ole' chisel and stone tablet, lol
<james_xxx> TheHighChild: that is stallman for ya
<Qrawl> I lost my writing callous long ago
<UzzaDead> brb
<thompa> mac people like gnome more
<Qrawl> oh
<thompa> but i can even use mac
<thompa> cant
<Qrawl> Mac people are different than normal people though
<Qrawl> ok sorry
* dr_willis is fighting with windows xp at the moment..
<Qrawl> offtopic
<thompa> like fatter
<Desh> Anyone know how to get ndiswrapper to work on Dapper?
<james_xxx> GNOME has its place... in fact i think i am going to go ahead and instal gnome tonight , so that i have it when i'm in the mood
<dr_willis> I got a mac.. in the basement.. not even hooked up. :P
<james_xxx> dr_willis: put kubuntu on it
<thompa> ipod shows all the linux files
<thompa> it has two shortcuts in kubuntu pop up
<qalimas> Hey guys, I'd like to get started with programming, but don't know where to being.  I can currently write programs in Gambas, VB6, and PHP, but I'd like to learn maybe Phython and how to make a QT GUI for a python program, or maybe even Ruby.  Any places to start (I'd like a place that also has docs on making a GUI front end)?
<james_xxx> i was looking at KDE screen shot on a site tonight, and i saw where a guy with MEPIS had his desktop looking JUST like OS X
<thompa> the mac part of my ipod wont even boot anymore
<judgen> james_xxx why do you want that?
<Qrawl> qalimas, for Ruby theres pretty much one main book
<thompa> james_xxx: id like to see that
<judgen> ubuntu beats osx handsdown in almost everything
<thompa> one guy i know switched from mac to ubuntu anyway
<judgen> and plastik is just beautiful compared to brushed
<Desh> Can anyone help me get ndiswrapper on dapper?
<dr_willis> james_xxx,  its allready onhere. :) i needed xp for some tasks..  now i can jot down all these idiotic windows problems to throw at people. :P
<judgen> as well as there are very few apps for mac
<qalimas> Does it explain how to make the GUI frontend as well?>
<judgen> and poor amount of drivers (unless you buy a whole mac)
<thompa> the only problem with PPC was the ipod automount
<james_xxx> judgen: i didn't say i wanted it lol, although i do like the look of OS X... i was just amused to see it
<judgen> aaah
<judgen> sorry
<thompa> you have to still edit fstab a few times
<TheHighChild> OSX could barrel, but it doesn't
<judgen> i would like a complete "human" theme for kde though, complete with icon-set, decorator, colortheme, fonts and all that other goodies
<judgen> the performance of the osx kernel is an atorcity
<judgen> atrocity
<james_xxx> i had considered buying a new mac mini and having OS X, XP, and Linux all on one machine
<thompa> astro-city
<james_xxx> then i got a grip...
<james_xxx> lol
<judgen> osx performs at best 50% of realtime operations compared to linux and even less compared to solaris
<thompa> the new dua core is real fast i thought
<judgen> even windows beat osx
<TheHighChild> All I really have to say is at least updates to OSX work, lol
<dr_willis> You dont want to know some of the problems ive had with OS-X
<judgen> thompa having a fast cpu is no excuse for having bad and slow software
<dr_willis> all i can say - its no better or worse then many of the other OS's :P it has problems.. they all do
<james_xxx> dr_willis: OS X has frustrated me before
<TheHighChild> I know. OSX is horrible in a networked environment.
<thompa> and once the spyware sets in in windows
<james_xxx> but then so has linux
<dr_willis> right now i am Ticked at the Windows/Acrobat reader im trying to install..
<TheHighChild> I think we can all agree that Windows is teh sux0r
<TheHighChild> Probably why half of us are here ;)
<Desh> :(
<judgen> i mean, i could run windows 95 on my quad opteron rig, but i prefer something that does not suck the rear end of an donky, i mean the cpus are sure fast, but still
<dr_willis> Stupud Acribat reader. you Cant download 'the program" you have to use their downloader tool.. which whenit fails to download the program self destructs it seems
<Desh> Why won't it let em modprobe ndiswrapper?
<Desh> *me
<thompa> i think that some mac users are here too, more than usual
<james_xxx> hey , i have been ready to kill k/x/ubuntu at times too, they all have their shortcomings. i am not going to be totally abandoning windows any time soon, howver i am using it less and less
<judgen> TheHighChild ever tried adminitering an xserve?
<TheHighChild> I bet Ubuntu on a Mac is awesome! I mean, with a very restricted driver-base, a lot fewer problems occur
<TheHighChild> judgen yeah with 10.2 server. Teh Nightmare!
<judgen> yeah
<TheHighChild> I cannot imagine any server OS worse than 10.2
<judgen> panther sux0r3d my b4llz
<james_xxx> LOL
<thompa> we have suse 9.3 on the server here
<judgen> TheHighChild windows 95?
<james_xxx> and tiger , too?
<TheHighChild> Granted, i was a total newb when doing it but the Docs were horrible and NOTHING worked as advertised. Looked nice though. lol
<Desh> Does anyone knw how I can force a modprovbe?
<Desh> *modprobe
<TheHighChild> Server OS?
<bal> thanks for the help
<thompa> just because the manuals were free
<judgen> TheHighChild win 95 is famous for so many features 1. no multithreading. 2. no multitasking 3. no symmetric multi processing 4. no amount of ram larger than 512mb 5. no ram left after running more than an hour 6. nice builtin bug wich reboots the system every 49th day. I mean who could not love suc a system as server os
<Desh> Ok, why would modprobing ndiswrapper not be allowed?
<judgen> Desh forgot to sudo ? =P
<TheHighChild> judgen but back in the day, it was acceptable. Honestly, win95 pretty much kicked up the whole home PC market. it may have sucked but it did what it needed to do on the home end, as for it as a Server OS. I have no idea
<Desh> I am logged as root.
<Desh> judgen: Even as root it won't allow it
<judgen> TheHighChild nt4 was microsofts best os ever
<james_xxx> what was linux like back in the days of Win95... was there a desktop yet?
<judgen> fast, smp, no actual limits, small, cheap
<TheHighChild> james_xxx yeah Red Hat 5? was back then or smething
<james_xxx> TheHighChild: that early?
<judgen> james_xxx concidering the time since mr.torvalds started (1991) to now is 14 years or so whilst msft has been in buissness since the 70s
<ron_> Can anyone help me with a problem with konqueror toolbars and file menu?
<james_xxx> judgen: yep
<hupp3l> sorry i tried looking for a tutorial to install bcm43xx driver but can someone please show me to a tutorial to install it
<hupp3l> i dont want to use ndiswrapper
<james_xxx> if i install gnome on this kubuntu machine, KDE will still be the default , won't it?
<TheHighChild> james_xxx googled a bit but couldn't find anything great. I know Xwindows has been around for a long time though
<james_xxx> TheHighChild: yeah, i just don't know how widely linux was being used yet back in '95
<judgen> TheHighChild xserver was used as long ago as on xerox machines
<judgen> james_xxx back then we had minix and sco-unix to play with and they more than sufficed for our needs
<TheHighChild> james_xxx well, how widely used is it today. Still not much.
<james_xxx> but you do need to consider linux to be an outgrowth of unix as everyone knows
<TheHighChild> For the desktop
<hupp3l> lo?
<judgen> james_xxx no, linux is not a fork, only inpired by unix
<TheHighChild> james_xxx outgrowth? I wouldn't agree with that assessment. I'd say that it was inspired but not an outgrowth. For that, there needs to be some of the same.
<james_xxx> judgen: i see... i am still learning about older OS's
<james_xxx> inspired is a better was to say it
<james_xxx> i agree
<thompa> im going to try fluxbox
<judgen> james_xxx and unix costed from 120 000$ and upwards so, when linux cam along as replacement we all (who earlier pirated unix) jumped on the bandwagon
<james_xxx> $120.000?!?!?!
<judgen> yup
<TheHighChild> per CPU
<james_xxx> ach du meine gte...
<hupp3l> there is an essential package i must get to use commands like make and make install can someone show me the way real quick or just the basic name
<judgen> TheHighChild depends if you were an "educational purpose"
<judgen> then you could get a multicpu for the same price
<TheHighChild> I am way out of my league with you Judgen. I'm WAY too young for that stuffs but I've read a good number of timelines ;)
<judgen> hupp3l glibc?
<hupp3l> nvm got it
<hupp3l> build-essential
<judgen> yup
<pussfeller> why wont my kcontrol display module load
<pussfeller> after my upgrade
<judgen> well im going outside to get a bit smoked =P i have been up for 49 hours straight
<TheHighChild> nice, take care bro
<Qrawl> display where
<Qrawl> it's best to add Settings to your menu
<pussfeller> the screen rex thingee
<pussfeller> rez thingee in kde
<Qrawl> oh
<pussfeller> not the one in xorg
<TheHighChild> Anyone know how to get rid of the firefox dialog boxes that ALWAYS ask about encrypted pages?
<Qrawl> it doesnt always ask
<Qrawl> it asks like 2 times
<Qrawl> My KControl Monitor adjustment module is working
<pussfeller> altho, if i can figure out how to make my moniter 1024.768 and my tv from twinview 640x400 that would work, even in xorg
<Qrawl> You looked in Peripherals?
<Qrawl> of KControl
<pussfeller> in breezy tho, i had it set in kde to change the rez and then the tv was fine
<pussfeller> yeah, the module wont load
<pussfeller> it says might be an old one laying around
<judgen> pussfeller do a "sudo apt-get -f install kdebase"
<pussfeller> it is uptodate judgen
<judgen> hmm
<balld> Can someone give me the name of the program similar to gkrellm that displays cpu/procs/temps, etc..?
<balld> (to the desktop)
<pussfeller> Option "MetaModes"                "1280x1024,1024x768; 1024x768,1024x768; 640x400, 640x400"
<Hawkwind> balld: torcs, superkaramba ?
<pussfeller> you mean superkaramba
<pussfeller> gdesklets even
<judgen> pussfeller tried removing the kcontroll settings file?
<pussfeller> hmm
<Qrawl> tj9991, hav you looked at Python
<balld> Ok, let me google those, I thought it was named different...been a while since I read about it in Linux Format.
<balld> Thank you
<judgen> pussfeller /home/%username%/.kde/share/config/kcontrol
<Hawkwind> balld: torcs used to have another name but I can't recall it a the moment
<balld> Ok H, I appreciate that
<lnxKDE> :D
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, maybe it's not torcs either
<Hawkwind> It starts with a t though I think
<lnxKDE> someone here is using pentium EMT64? on kubuntu 64?
* Hawkwind Is old and forgetful
<balld> lol
<Qrawl> is Python good for Kubuntu scripting
<pussfeller> File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/displayconfig.py", line 1677, in create_displayconfig
<pussfeller> its a script error
<pussfeller> well evidently python is the backend to kcontrol
<Qrawl> I know. that was just a coincidence
<Qrawl> maybe you should do a fresh install
<Qrawl> upgrades are messy
<pussfeller> ack
<pussfeller> i started using ubuntu to get away from messy
<balld> <---always does fresh installs, 0% luck on upgrades
<Hawkwind> balld: torsmo
<threat> afternoon
<balld> ty H, that's it I believe.  Works under KDE, right?
<pussfeller> this seems to be teh last major thingee, getting my tv out to work like it used to
<Hawkwind> balld: Works under any wm/de most certainly
<Hawkwind> balld: I've run it under fluxbox, E17 and others
<balld> Woohoo!
<pussfeller> and then my logitech elite keyboard, which works in gnome
<kakalto> is it possible to mount a cd image, then add it as a source for apt?
<pussfeller> where is the gnome congifureation dir
<kosh> hmm I have been doing continuous upgrades on debian based systems since I switched to sid about 6 years ago
<kosh> live switched it to kubuntu breezy and then to dapper :)
<balld> Heck, I used to be an old Mandrake fan(Mandriva now) then switched to Suse 9.3 and 10.0 until my WPA didn't work out of the box in 10.1, now I'm hooked on Kubuntu
<pussfeller> this upgrade was relatively painless actually
<Hawkwind> balld: I'm still using Mandriva as my main OS.  I run the http://SeerOfSouls.com/ website but will be switching to Kubuntu as my main os very very soon
<Hawkwind> I'm running Kubuntu on a spare box now, and loving it
<balld> Awsome! btw, the name I was thinking of was "conky" which is based off of torsmo
<lnxKDE> someone here knows how to patch the kernel
<lnxKDE> and I am getting this
<lnxKDE> patch -p1 /media/media-hd/kernel-source/linux-2.6.16.20 /media/media-hd/kernel-source/patch-2.6.17-rc6
<lnxKDE> patch: **** File /media/media-hd/kernel-source/linux-2.6.16.20 is not a regular file -- can't patch
<lnxKDE> lnxkde@lnxkde-desktop:~$
<balld> Hawkwind, I've got it on both of my laptops(Kubuntu) and no problems yet...even though I did have to enable the repositories on one of them because I wasn't networked at the time, took about 5 min. to figure out why no updates. But other than that, no problems
<Hawkwind> balld: Ahh yes, conky is the new name I couldn't remember
<balld> :)
<RavenTest> Where is the hardware setting located? So you can change sound card drivers etc
<zblach> hi. what
<zblach> 're the fstab settings to automatically mount a fat32 partition on boot with no permission errors?
<zblach> !fat32
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<james_xxx> i have installed a number of packages from adept that just do not show up in my menus... how do i correct this... or even access these programs
<Hawkwind> james_xxx: Try running kmenu or whatever it is and click on save ?
<james_xxx> ty
<frank_> how would I make kaffeine play with 5% more brightness permanently?
<Hawkwind> james_xxx: Sorry, kmenuedit
<frank_> now I need to set it everytime I open kaffeine
<frank_> james_xxx: try run kbuildsycoca in a terminal.
<frank_> james_xxx: note that not all programs you install with adept will have links in the menu setup for you
<judgen> im off to bed before i go to work
<judgen> gnite everyone
<james_xxx> frank_: ty
<james_xxx> how does one change "themes" in KDE?
<Hawkwind> james_xxx: kcontrol
<nocloud> does anybody know how i log in as root through the konsole?
<Hawkwind> james_xxx: You'll want Look & Feel IIRC
<Hawkwind> nocloud: You use sudo
<Hawkwind> nocloud: sudo apt-get install <package> and it will prompt you for the password
<nocloud> thanks
<Hawkwind> nocloud: No problem
<james_xxx> ty Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> james_xxx: You're welcome
<Desh> Where is thndiswrapper intructions?
<Desh> the ndiswrapper*
<Hawkwind> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> from memory, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Desh> Thanks.
<Hawkwind> No problem
<Desh> Has anyone gotten ndiswrapper working on Dapper?
<Desh> After the update ndiswrapper and my sound died.
<ChefWill> Desh: what kind of wifi you have?
<Desh> It's Wireless G, builtin to the laptop.
<ChefWill> broadcom?
<Desh> Yes.
<Desh> I have the corret drivers that worked before.
<Desh> *correct
<frank_> james_xxx: did it work?
<ChefWill> its cause dapper has an integrated broadcom driver now so theres a conflict
<ChefWill> you have to disable the drivers that come bundled with dapper
<james_xxx> frank_: yep, that is what i was looking for
<Desh> No no, but the problem is, that I cannot modprobe ndiswrapper
<Desh> How would I do that?
<james_xxx> good night all, thanks for the help frank_
<frank_> james_xxx: that is definitely a bug though. I'll check if its been reported. I had that happen
<balld> gn
<ChefWill> Desh:  do this first: echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Desh> Ok, now what?
<ChefWill> now:
<ChefWill> sudo rmmod bcm43xx
<ChefWill> then sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<ChefWill> then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Desh> ERROR: Module bcm43xx does not exist in /proc/modules
<Desh> ERROR: Module ndiswrapper does not exist in /proc/modules
<ChefWill> did you uninstall ndiswrapper?
<Desh> Yes.
<ChefWill> oh
<Desh> SHould I install it from Adept?
<ChefWill> well now reinstall it as normal
<Desh> Or apt-get
<ChefWill> and it should work
<ChefWill> doesnt matter
<Desh> Hmm..ok...
<Desh> Let's hope so..
<ChefWill> the echo command is what you needed
<Desh> Ah ok, thanks.
<ChefWill> cause the driver that is bundled with dapper is conflicting with the one you installed
<Desh> And that's why I couldn't modprobe it?
<ChefWill> basically
<Desh> Well, let's hope this works..
<ChefWill> should
<Desh> ndiswrapper-utils is what i want, right?
<Desh> I hava that, source, and ndisgtk installed.
<ChefWill> yea
<_john> oh my
<Desh> ERROR: Module ndiswrapper does not exist in /proc/modules
<_john> its back
<ChefWill> you gotta install ndiswrapper
<ChefWill> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> from memory, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Desh> I did.
<_john> but no mp3 in firefox?
<ChefWill> you sure?
<ChefWill> type "whereis ndiswrapper" and paste output
<_rince_> mrgn
<Desh> ndiswrapper: /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper /etc/ndiswrapper /usr/share/man/man8/ndiswrapper.8 /usr/share/man/man8/ndiswrapper.8.gz
<ChefWill> ok so it should be installed
<hupp3l> hey can someone help me real quick, I think it is a basic Q
<ChefWill> now do you have the driver installed?
<Desh> Yes
<hupp3l> I have a script called netup (it is just a basic text file i made in kate)
<Hawkwind> hupp3l: Just ask your question and it's possible someone can/will
<ChefWill> what is the output of ndiswrapper -l
<hupp3l> i copied it to /bin
<Desh> bcmwl5          driver present, hardware present
<hupp3l> but now if i try to run it it says command not found
<ChefWill> k
<Desh> Should I try installing ndiswrapper from source?
<ChefWill> desh: sudo depmod -a
<Desh> Same.
<ChefWill> ?
<ChefWill> whats it say
<Desh> Nothing, but when I do modprobe it says module not found.
<ChefWill> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Desh> root@Hotwax:~# sudo depmod -a
<Desh> root@Hotwax:~# modprobe ndiswrapper
<Desh> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<Desh> >_<
<scanner> Goodmorning :o)
<hupp3l> hi
<balld> Hello
<scanner> Linux it's really something cool
<scanner> :o)
<Hawkwind> hupp3l: Is it a bash script ?
<scanner> ??
<hupp3l> i think so
<scanner> What?
<scanner> A bash script?
<Hawkwind> hupp3l: Did you chmod +x netup first ?
<ChefWill> Desh: one sec
<balld> previous conversation scanner(disregard please)
<hupp3l> no i didnt
<Hawkwind> hupp3l: Or chmod +x /path/to/netup
<scanner> Hey people
<Hawkwind> hupp3l: You need to do that
<hupp3l> iso i do that?
<Hawkwind> hupp3l: Will it run as normal user or sudo ?
<hupp3l> sudo
<hupp3l> its to get my network up
<Hawkwind> hupp3l: sudo chmod +x /path/to/netup
<Hawkwind> Supply the full path to where the script is
<scanner> Have someone a problem with console if you press CTRL+ALT+1....6
<scanner> ?
<scanner> :-(
<hupp3l> so when i do that i still need to type sudo netup right?
<Hawkwind> hupp3l: Correct
<ChefWill> Desh: you have gcc installed?
<Desh> Yes.
<hupp3l> ok, anyway to make it a startup script?
<Desh> 3.4
<hupp3l> thank you Hawkwind that already helped me a lot
<Hawkwind> hupp3l: No problem at all
<scanner> After I installed the Nvidia driver my shell session become just black
<balld> Hawkwind is 'The Man'
<Hawkwind> balld: Shhh, don't say that too loud :)
<hupp3l> definitely
<balld> lol
<scanner> ?
<Hawkwind> balld: I'll have to start asking for donations if you do
<Hawkwind> Heh
<balld> Why not? Paypal accepted here
<balld> lol
<scanner> ?
<Desh> ChefWill: What about trying to use the supplied drivers?
<scanner> which?
<Hawkwind> balld: I have a big paypal button on my website :)
<Desh> ChefWill: Instead of ndiwswrapper
<ChefWill> we could Desh
<ChefWill> uninstall ndiswrapper
<scanner> me?
<Hawkwind> scanner: No
<Hawkwind> scanner: ChefWill is speaking with Desh
<ChefWill> im only talking to desh
<scanner> No one can help me?
<scanner> :-(
<balld> Hawkwind can...and only for $9.95
<balld> j/k
<ChefWill> Desh: tell me when you have it uninstalled
<balld> You said after you installed your drivers your terminal session crashed?
<Desh_> ChefWill: Sorry, laptop battery ran out.
<ChefWill> ok
<ChefWill> you get it uninstalled completely?
<Desh_> I removed all 3 packages with adept.
<ChefWill> k
<ChefWill> now
<ChefWill> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Desh_> gedit not found
<ChefWill> and look for the blacklist bcm43xx line and delete it, save and exit
<ChefWill> er
<Desh_> can i use kwrite
<ChefWill> yea
<ChefWill> sorry, i was ubuntu
<Desh_> Ok, done.
<ChefWill> ok
<raf> hello all, How can I strip out a linux installation CD, I mean, remove unwanted packages and add custom configuration and other packages?
<ChefWill> do you have wifi radar installed?
<Desh_> Not sure..
<ChefWill> should be in apps>internet if it is
<ChefWill> or whereis wifi-radar
<ChefWill> it conflicts with the driver
<Desh_> wifi-radar:
<Desh_> Guess not.
<ChefWill> k
<balld> raf, do you mean on a livecd? Other than that, you can generally pick and choose(in advanced installation mode) which packages to install or not
<raf> no, no livecd, a normal cd
<raf> ok, but what if the package I need is not in the CD?
<kakalto_> how can I remove a {k,ed,x,}ubuntu-desktop package and all that it installs?
<raf> I want a custom CD to install on several machines, but I don't want to make an image of an existing linux installation
<ChefWill> Desh_:  sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Desh_> ChefWill: Ok
<ChefWill> now
<balld> Most linux distributions allow you to make a copy of your specialized installation(i.e. the packages you choose to install) and then you just boot up that particular package group on the other installs
<ChefWill> zless /usr/share/doc/bcm43xx-fwcutter/README.gz
<ChefWill> pick one of those and do
<ChefWill> sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware FILE YOU WANT TO DOWNLOAD
<Desh_> Well, I have the driver already.
<raf> or even better, a CD which I couldn't need any user interaction at install time, just put the CD and let the installation to done
<Desh_> Should I use the same one that I used for ndiswrapper?
<ChefWill> well actually
<ChefWill> do this
<ChefWill> wget http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<ChefWill> then install it sudo dpkg -i bcm43xx-firmware_1.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<Desh_> Ah!
<ChefWill> ?
<Desh_> Sorry, clicked it by mistake, ok done.
<ChefWill> ok now
<ChefWill> sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Desh_> FATAL: Module bcm43xx not found.
<Desh_> :(!!!!
<sUper> how do i install java into my firefox
<ChefWill> you are on dapper Desh_?
<Desh_> Yes.
<Desh_> How do I check?
<Desh_> I mean, I am almost certain.
<Desh_> I edited the repository and did a dist-upgrade
<ChefWill> pm me contents of
<ChefWill> lsb_release -a
<Desh_> Argh, can;t, I'm unregistered
<ChefWill> ?
<Desh> How do I register my nick?
<ChefWill> er
<ChefWill> this: /nickserv register password
<Desh> Ok.
<Desh> Pm'd
<scanner> who has kubuntu dapper on a sony vaio?
<dodo> morning :)
<azathoth> anyone using captive on kubuntu? any issues?
<dodo> i just installed kubuntu, cause i want to try it a bit... but the first problem i got.. how to get root? :D i cant remind typing in a root password, just a user password. and that one is definetly not the root password.... well now, how can i define a root password? :D
<Desh> Root pass is the same as your primary user pass
<Desh> To get root access with commands in the shell, use sudo  before the command
<Desh> Also, if you want direct root access, choose a console logun at the login screen, login as root there, and do: startx
<Desh> *login
<Desh> That was directed at you, dodo.
<iNiku> dodo: there is no root password in ubuntu by default, you're supposed to use sudo which asks for your own user password.
<konrad1207> hi everyone, I have really annoying problem with terminal, console
<dodo> Desh: i know, thanks :D but the root password is not the primary user password. when i try to sudo, i got a failure, telling me, that the login is incorrect.... ?! 0o
<konrad1207> when I for instance type
<dodo> iNiku: aaah, ok :)
<konrad1207> top
<konrad1207> in terminal
<konrad1207> i get 'xterm': unknown terminal type.
<konrad1207> someone have similar error?
<Desh> Hmm...
<kakalto_> is there a clean way of removing all packages related to the ubuntu derivitive(?) you have installed, just leaving the base?
<Desh> dodo, when you restart, press ESC and then choose the Recovery Mode, that should log you in as root automatically
<Desh> dodo: from there use the passwd <username> command to change passwords for root.
<dodo> Desh: ok, and then i will get the possibilty of changing the root password?
<dodo> Desh: ok, thanks :)
<Desh> Yes.
<Desh> However
<dodo> Desh: but, why doesnt kubuntu just ask for a root password while installing? 0o
<Desh> Because it uses the normal user one, in most cases.
<Desh> Umm, try that out, I think it should work.
<dodo> Desh: so "passwd root" ?
<Desh> Yes
<dodo> Desh: All right, see you in two minutes. :)
<_rince_> is kweather still broken or is it just my stupidity?
<_rince_> ok, finally google had the answer ... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2251901
<admiral_proFTW> how can i set some programs to auto start
<admiral_proFTW> i know its in my ~/.kde/Autostart
<dodo_> Or is there anyone else, who knows about that problem?
<Qill> how do I change root pasword
<kakalto_> Qill: as root, "passwd" does it, doesn't it?
<kakalto_> admiral_proFTW: so what exactly do you want to know?
<apokryphos> Qill: /msg ubotu sudo
<Qill> ty
<admiral_proFTW> i want Gaim to start automatically
<Qill> I'll try
<admiral_proFTW> without saving a session
<kakalto_> admiral_proFTW: is that a file or a folder?
<kakalto_> admiral_proFTW: if it's a file, then I would think you add "exec gaim" into it... if it's a folder, add a link to gaim
<admiral_proFTW> folder
<admiral_proFTW> okay
<kakalto_> that's how I would expect it to work, anyway. I'm not running kde right this moment, and can't really try it
<kakalto_> :S
* admiral_proFTW BASHES HEAD AGAINST DESK!!!
<kakalto_> admiral_proFTW: at me? or it not working?
<kakalto_> admiral_proFTW: if it's not working, you can try #kde , and sorry :/
<admiral_proFTW> no
<admiral_proFTW> at myself
<kakalto_> for not thinking of it before?
<admiral_proFTW> i spent, quite literally ALL DAY trying to get Samba to install on a system
<admiral_proFTW> and i get home
<admiral_proFTW> and i'm looking through my K menu and see the Samba GUI
<admiral_proFTW> with ALL the information i need to set it up
<kakalto_> hehe.
<kakalto_> I suppose it works on ubuntu?
<admiral_proFTW> Kakalto, kill me please
<admiral_proFTW> wait
* kakalto_ kills admiral_proFTW ceremonally
<kakalto_> WOOPS
* admiral_proFTW commits seppuku
* kakalto_ unkills admiral_proFTW 
<admiral_proFTW> beat you to it
<kakalto_> not from this screen :S
* admiral_proFTW haunts kakalto
<kakalto_> =/
<admiral_proFTW> man
<admiral_proFTW> wasted my whole day
<kakalto_> I've tried using the kde samba GUI before, and it's not worked for me. (not on ubuntu)
<kakalto_> or it just seemed useless.... can't remember
<chavo> admiral_proFTW, did you try webmin? It has a pretty nice samba configuration plugin.
<admiral_proFTW> my boss was gotting mad at me for not getting it together
<admiral_proFTW> chavo, i tried but dpkg wouldn't let me install it
<admiral_proFTW> there was an error in the /var/lib/dpkg/status file
<admiral_proFTW> one of the packages was being screwy
<admiral_proFTW> one of the Source: parts became Souce; and the semi colon threw things off
<admiral_proFTW> then there was like a comma or a ` or something
<admiral_proFTW> so dpkg couldn't run at all
<kakalto_> admiral_proFTW: :S
<kakalto_> sounds like you've had a bad day
<admiral_proFTW> yea i did
<admiral_proFTW> plus i have to go into work at like 9 in the morning
<admiral_proFTW> you know you had a bad day when people on IRC feel sorry for you
<raf> someone knows a free service that do what euronode.com do?
<raf> euronode.com let to make a customized linux distro, but it cost near 500 dollars
<MasterEvilAce> how do i close X and go back to command line
<admiral_proFTW> raf, yea
<admiral_proFTW> you can log out and go to fail safe
<admiral_proFTW> http://www.linux-live.org/
<admiral_proFTW> its a live CD though
<raf> admiral_proFTW: if I want a normal installation CD to install on several machines?
<nocloud> in adept updater, what does "request purging do?"
<apokryphos> nocloud: removes config files
<nocloud> adept updater keeps on telling me there are these two packages that i can upgrade, but i don't want to upgrade them, is there a way to get it to stop listing those two packages as upgradeable?
<admiral_proFTW> raf, let me know if you find it
<defrysk> nocloud, remove the packages might be  a way ?
<defrysk> if you dont need them that is
<nocloud> well, what if i need the current packages but don't want it to keep bugging me to update them?
<MasterEvilAce> I installed Compiz with XGL on Kubuntu... Everything is UNGODLY slow (Geforce 2 GO).. just Slow, slow slow. It sets my resolution to MAX.. what's the deak
<MasterEvilAce> deal
<defrysk> nocloud, why do you not want to uopgrade them ?
<nocloud> because to upgrade it, it has to install all this other crap i don't want and i'm trying to save disk space
<nocloud> lol
<defrysk> MasterEvilAce, that Is the deal if you want to use it
<nocloud> it tries to install stuff like.....ipod software, etc etc
<defrysk> nocloud, get over it ;)
<nocloud> lol, i'm limited by the 5.8gig size of my linux partition
<nocloud> can't quite get over that
<nocloud> lol
<defrysk> sudo apt-get install <the packages --nodeps>  [correct me if i'm wrong] 
<MasterEvilAce> defrysk: .. how? There has to be a way to fix this. or else nobody would use it
<defrysk> MasterEvilAce, exactly everybody tries it
<defrysk> noone uses it actually
<MasterEvilAce> ..
<UzzaDead> tries what?
<MasterEvilAce> Compiz
<defrysk> xgl
<UzzaDead> that shit is the devil
<me2win> i use it
<UzzaDead> me2win, i cant get it going maybe you can help :P
<MasterEvilAce> My stuff is basically unusable. I disabled all plugins now and it's atleast MORe usable
<MasterEvilAce> i also have no titlebars
<me2win> UzzaDead: id love to, except im going to bed cuz ihave to be up in 3 hours to go to work lol
<UzzaDead> me2win, damn you :(
<UzzaDead> got time for a quick question?
<me2win> sure
<UzzaDead> compiz.real: Couldn't open display :0.0
<UzzaDead> simple fix or no?
<me2win> not sure, never seen that error
<UzzaDead> crap..
<UzzaDead> google says nothing either
<me2win> heh sorry
<me2win> try in #ubuntu
<me2win> or #xgl
<defrysk> google knows when to be silent... ;p
<UzzaDead> its ok its just eye candy i suppose :D
<me2win> heh
<me2win> night all
<UzzaDead> defrysk, im thinking so :)
<defrysk> later folks
<cfraz89> UzzaDead. did you use the beerorkid repos?
<UzzaDead> yeah
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> so the mesa packages updated with it
<UzzaDead> i assume so..
<UzzaDead> how would i go about checking?
<cfraz89> yep
<admiral_proFTW> nocloud, why dont you use a distrobution like DSL
<cfraz89> how did you set up xgl?
<MasterEvilAce> my "refresh rate" in gset whatever says "1" .. i figure that's why everythings slow. I change it to 60 (LCD) and it just changes back to 1
<MasterEvilAce> like it's not saving
<UzzaDead> cfraz89, via the wiki guide
<cfraz89> can i see it?
<distanceisdeath> can anyone help me install a psx emulator?
<UzzaDead> cfraz89, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/CompositeManager/Xgl
<cfraz89> thanks
<UzzaDead> np
<UzzaDead> i followed it to the letter
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> is that the only error you get?
<UzzaDead> well its rather odd..
<UzzaDead> as my normal user if i click the file on the desktop it restarts kdm
<cfraz89> hm
<UzzaDead> but if i su or sudo via CLI and run the file i get errors but no kdm restart
<UzzaDead> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<UzzaDead> Xlib: No protocol specified
<UzzaDead> compiz.real: Couldn't open display :0.0
<cfraz89> i think theres not much you can do about that
<UzzaDead> thats after running the compiz file on my desktop as su or sudo
<cfraz89> for some reason manny apps in kubuntu dont like running from terminal
<cfraz89> they all get connection refused
<aftertaf> UzzaDead, something not right in that case, but what? mystery!
<UzzaDead> mm..
<UzzaDead> aftertaf, ?
<aftertaf> connection refused will happen if you su then run in terminal.
<UzzaDead> im a noob :)
<aftertaf> hehe !)
<cfraz89> UzzaDead: try using kdesu in place of sudo
<UzzaDead> its that obvious eh?
<cfraz89> huh?
<UzzaDead> my noobness :)
<UzzaDead> compiz.real: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<UzzaDead> compiz.real: No managable screens found on display :0.0
<UzzaDead> using kdesu^
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> you want to run compiz --replace gconf &
<cfraz89> kdesu 'compiz --replace gconf &'
<UzzaDead> unknown option
<cfraz89> hmm what about just kdesu 'compiz --replace gconf'
<UzzaDead> Unknown option '--replace'.
<aftertaf> or install enlightenment instead :)
<cfraz89> thats a wierd one
<UzzaDead> quite...
<cfraz89> actually you shouldnt run compiz in su
<UzzaDead> so just compiz --replace gconf &
<cfraz89> did you run gnome-window-decorator already?
<UzzaDead> no
<cfraz89> run that first
<cfraz89> as normal user
<UzzaDead> how do i?
<UzzaDead> in console right?
<cfraz89> yep
<cfraz89> then run
<cfraz89> compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher water &
<UzzaDead> ok whats the first command i need to run
<UzzaDead> if i recall last time i tried it did something odd
<cfraz89> run gnome-window-decorator
<MasterEvilAce> what is default NON-EXECUTE chmod?
<cfraz89> lol
<cfraz89> chmod -x
<UzzaDead> running that restarted kdm
<MasterEvilAce> thx
<cfraz89> np
<cfraz89> damn, thats not good
<UzzaDead> nope :(
<cfraz89> are you in xgl now?
<UzzaDead> the session?
<UzzaDead> doh there goes the help :(
<aftertaf> loool
<UzzaDead> oh the perils of being a noob!
<MasterEvilAce> undoing the config changes I did for compiz
<MasterEvilAce> hopefully it'll be back to normal
<UzzaDead> compiz isnt for noobs apparently :)
<MasterEvilAce> Mine was working ( i could tell because it was so slow )
<MasterEvilAce> it was just unusuable period :P
<aftertaf> im not  a total noob and ive never heard about this before today.
<UzzaDead> at least you got that far lol
<UzzaDead> wb cfraz89
<cfraz89> thanks
<cfraz89> i see your problem
<UzzaDead> np
<cfraz89> i just tried it
<UzzaDead> you do?
<UzzaDead> please tell me you have a solution :(
<cfraz89> itll crash x unless your in xgl
<UzzaDead> the session?
<MasterEvilAce> Uzaa this is the tut i used: http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=1067
<cfraz89> yes
<cfraz89> yes
<UzzaDead> cfraz89,  as far as i know im in that session
<cfraz89> it looks like it didnt work
<UzzaDead> well crap
<cfraz89> press ctrl esc, see if xgl is there
<UzzaDead> nope
<cfraz89> you on nvidia card?
<cfraz89> oh ok
<UzzaDead> yep nvidia
<UzzaDead> MasterEvilAce,  thanks for the link i've bookmarked it now
<cfraz89> did you use the replacing x in kdm method?
<UzzaDead> no
<MasterEvilAce> Weird question: I have a samba share mount to a folder in my home directory. I put an icon on the folder before mounting it.. but after i mount it the special folder icon disappears
<UzzaDead> should i?
<MasterEvilAce> UzzaDead: yeah, i hope it works better for you. I'm using a laptop so if it IS doing something.. i just can't see it :P
<cfraz89> yes, it tends to work better
<cfraz89> in my experience it does
<UzzaDead> ah...
<UzzaDead> MasterEvilAce, whats your specs?
<cfraz89> just be careful, if you mess it up you might loose x lol
<UzzaDead> lol it takes 5 mins tops to install and update completely again, no huge amount of lost time :)
<aftertaf> if it all goes funny:    dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<MasterEvilAce> UzzaDead: dell inspiron 8000, 1ghz, 256mb ram, geforce 2 GO 32mb
<UzzaDead> ouch :(
<UzzaDead> better than my laptop at least
<MasterEvilAce> o_O
<MasterEvilAce> what's yours
<aftertaf> :0
<UzzaDead> it barely runs jpg pr0ns lol
<MasterEvilAce> lmao
<cfraz89> MasterEvilAce: isnt much worse than mine, mine is ok
<UzzaDead> p3 640mhz 256mb ram ATI Rage Mobility 8mb
<UzzaDead> 650mhz^
<aftertaf> dell latitude p3 500mhz 256mb ram, 8mb shared gfx
<Mongey> im trying to burn an audio cd in k3b and it says that the format is unsupported
<cfraz89> mega-ouch
<UzzaDead> at least mine is dedicated vram lol
<aftertaf> Mongey, get the other library for it.
<cfraz89> Mongey: out of mp3-s?
<UzzaDead> cfraz89, so you suggest i replace my shit with xgl?
<cfraz89> yep
<UzzaDead> thanks :D
<cfraz89> youll know if xgl starts up if you get a crossy background initialy
<cfraz89> np
<UzzaDead> definitely havent seen that
<UzzaDead> well im gonna go give it a go..
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> good luck
* UzzaDead prays to several gods including torvalds
<cfraz89> Mongey: sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<Mongey> other libary? (yes mp3's)
<aftertaf> mongey: enable universe & multiverse then install libk3b2-mp3
<cfraz89> UzzaDead: lol
<luca__> hello
<luca__> what's the boot manager installed by drapper drake?
<luca__> it looks like grub
<Mongey> i think it is grub
<Hobbsee> it is grub
<MasterEvilAce> grubby grbuuy
<luca__> ok. and where is the traditional /etc/grub.conf?
<luca__> i can't find it
<aftertaf> luca__, /boot/
<Mongey> boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<luca__> damn. who told the installer to overwrite my boot manager?
<Mongey> what are you trying to do?
<luca__> to replace that thing with my boot manager, as i used to have gag, with a nice interface
<MasterEvilAce> Why does amarok always show a splashscreen even when I tell it not to
<Hobbsee> MasterEvilAce: it's a bug.
<MasterEvilAce> ah k
<UzzaDead> cfraz89, im stuck :)
<UzzaDead> it says edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf well kdm of course doesnt have one
<farous> UzzaDead: if you want to know where kdm files are just type. dpkg -L kdm in a terminal. will tell you where the files are
<luca__> ok
<luca__> do you know what's the option to make grub install on a partition instead of mbr?
<MasterEvilAce> I want to remove older kernel images and all that (such as the stuff in grub menu) what do i delete?
<farous> MasterEvilAce: just use adept and it will be done automatically
<MasterEvilAce> removed from grub as well, or will i have to edit that?
<defrysk> MasterEvilAce, automagicly removed
<farous> MasterEvilAce: it will be removed from grub
<MasterEvilAce> amazing
<Mongey> hmmmmmmmmmm
<Mongey> my internet seems alot slower in kubuntu compared to xp
<Mongey> and suggestions?
<defrysk> Mongey, imagination is my first bet
<Hobbsee> Mongey: wired, wireless, is this for webbrowsing, or with apt-get, which webbrowser are you using, and what version?
<UzzaDead> defrysk, mine too
<Hobbsee> that'll do for a start.
<UzzaDead> see a shrink :)
<defrysk> :D
<farous> Mongey: are you using ndiswrapper or having a broadcom bcm43xx card
<Mongey> wired, web browsing with konqueror
<Mongey> and firefox
<Mongey> both slow
<farous> so i cast my vote in the imagination box too :)
<UzzaDead> how slow is slow?
<Hobbsee> hmmm....okay...
<fatejudger> I can't seem to sync my Palm m500 with KPilot, it detects the device but never initiates the sync
<fatejudger> it's very strange
<dodo_> Which programm do kubuntu user use to partionate the hard drives?
<farous> Mongey: on the forums there were a thread on firefox and ipv6
<defrysk> dodo_, the installer program -> gparted
<UzzaDead> brb
<farous> but i think it is fixed in dapper had no problems here what so ever
<fatejudger> dodo_: QTParted
<dodo_> All right. And where can i find that, after installation? :)
<defrysk> about:config
<farous> Mongey: in google type test my connection. will give you links to test your connection speed so you can compare
<defrysk> search ipv6 sting and disble it
<defrysk> string
<defrysk> might do the trick
<Mongey> 25 seconds for it to get to google
<Mongey> it usually takes 2 seconds at most
<defrysk> Mongey, could be a ipv6 issue
<cfraz89> Mongey: try adding KDE_NO_IPV6=true to /etc/environment
<farous> Mongey: it might be your isp. test your connection speed now. login to window and test it before you make any changes
<cfraz89> then log in again
<dodo_> defrysk: Where do i find qtparted after installation? :)
<defrysk> a thread about ipv6 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35666
<defrysk> dodo_, sudo apt-get install qtparted would be my first bet
<defrysk> not much of a thread tho
<dodo_> defrysk: You told me, it is the installer program. So I would think, it already exists in my system, wouldn't you? :)
<defrysk> no
<defrysk> you have to install it
<defrysk> oh you mean during install ?
<defrysk> it pop up during install then
<dodo_> Ok, thank you. defrysk
<defrysk> pops*
<MasterEvilAce> anyone have MIDI workin?
<dodo_> defrysk: No, installation already finished.
<defrysk> dodo_, then install
<dodo_> defrysk: And I wondered, why I can't use the programm, when I (as you told me) used it before (to install kubuntu). Got it? :)
<dodo_> Ok. :)
<defrysk> dodo_, apt-cache search <prog> to find <prog> and check if its available
<chakie_work> or "aptitude search <prog>"
<defrysk> chakie, yes :)
<chakie_work> no need for all those apt-XXX apps when aptitude does it all
<aftertaf> aptitude is better with dependencies
<dodo_> defrysk: All right. Installed it, now, let's see... :)
<chakie_work> try saying "apt-cache search" 10 times quickly
<defrysk> aftertaf, aptitude is too powefull sometimes for newbies
<farous> ontheother hand aptitude is reporting 67 broken packages here that are not actually broken. so every thing has its downside
<defrysk> apt-x is "safer" to use
<aftertaf> chakie_work, bit my tongue after 3 tiems :] 
* chakie_work remembers the days of dselect. all updates were always filled with dread. "what will it do wrong this time?"
<chakie_work> a dist-upgrade is best to perform from a console login, right?
<defrysk> aptitude has power but no brain
<Mongey> 273* K
<Mongey> that bad
<Mongey> ill try xp
<farous> it also needed to remove some packages automatically that i had to explicetly use the keep command
<farous> but i prefer it over apt
* defrysk prefers apt
<Chousuke> aptitude and apt-get both use APT :p
<defrysk> chotchki, apt-frontend ;p
<Chousuke> they're just different frontends for it.
<dodo_> defrysk: Hm, installation was ok, but when i try to start it (qtparted, as root in terminal), it doesn't work, because I can't connect to X server as root. Ok, so I tried as normal user, then I don't get any storage media and qtparted tells me, it is because I am NOT root. Did I do soomething wrong, or is qtparted kidding me? :-D
<aftertaf> dodo_, sudo
<defrysk> dodo_, you dodo
<Chousuke> kdesu :P
<dodo_> aftertaf: Same problem, cannot connect to x server.
<defrysk> ;p
<dodo_> root@dodo:/home/dodo# sudo qtparted
<dodo_> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<dodo_> Xlib: No protocol specified
<dodo_> qtparted: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<dodo_> defrysk: Tell me, what? :)
<defrysk> dodo_, not sure how to fix this one :s
<Chousuke> dodo_: use kdesu as your normal user
* defrysk never pertitions after install
<Desh> dodo, try reconfigurinf X as root?
<aftertaf> dodo_, and better to use gparted. qtparted is no longer maintained. (nasty romour i heard)
<dodo_> defrysk: Got it... look at the paste above. I started "sudo qtparted" as ROOT, not as normal user ;)
<defrysk> kdesu qtparted
<cfraz89> dodo_: use kdesu instead
<farous> qtparted works with unmounted volumes. do not know if it will work with a mounted one. have not used it for a while
<Chousuke> That's waht I've been telling you :p
<defrysk> dodo_, dont root get used to sude
<defrysk> sudo even
<dodo_> All right, now qtparted works ;)
<defrysk> dodo_, make sure tu unmount the to partition partition
<defrysk> does me make sense ?
<dodo_> defrysk: I got it ;)
<aftertaf> root!
<aftertaf> w00t
<dodo_> defrysk: Is it possible to unmount the partition, I am currently working on? Because this is the one, i want to resize. :)
<defrysk> dodo_, unmount first
<defrysk> umount even
<defrysk> you cant slice a horse while sitting on it
<mongey> 1703 Kb
<dodo_> defrysk: Never done that before. Would you do me a favour and tell me how? :) Btw: How to learn all that stuff, like "HowTo mount/unmount" without asking and asking and asking all the time? :)
<Hobbsee> defrysk: well, you can.  but it's a highly bad idea :P
<mongey> what was my kubuntu speed?
<defrysk> lol Hobbsee  :D
<dodo_> defrysk: Nice comparisson. ;-)
<aftertaf> unless its a reiserfs formatted horse
<dodo_> mongey: Which speed? For google?
<dodo_> aftertaf: rofl...
<farous> aftertaf: lol
<mongey> i gave a speed in kb a sec ago
<defrysk> dodo_, bets way to (re)partition an existing one is using a live cd
<mongey> well couple of mins ago
<defrysk> dodo_, use a live cd is my advise in this matter
<dodo_> mongey: 09:09]  <Mongey> 25 seconds for it to get to google
<mongey> after that
<farous> dodo and whatever you do and no matter how carefull you are. Backup your important data first
<dodo_> [09:09]  <Mongey> it usually takes 2 seconds at most
<nocloud> is there a way to rapidly calculate avaliable disk space on a hard drive?
<mongey> after
<dodo_> That one? :)
<dodo_> hmm... ok :D
<mongey> 2nd or last thing i said
<farous> nocloud: df -h
<defrysk> mongey, get a proper networkcard
<dodo_> [09:18]  <Mongey> 273* K
<dodo_> [09:18]  <Mongey> that bad
<dodo_> [09:18]  <Mongey> ill try xp
<dodo_> [09:19]  <-- Mongey has left this server ("Konversation terminated!").
<dodo_> That's all. :)
<defrysk> ahhh
<defrysk> he damaged now and needs recovery
<mongey> 1703 Kb in xp vs 273 in kubuntu
<dodo_> Reboot....
<UzzaDead> i think im gonna puke
<nocloud> farous: thanks
<defrysk> mongey, how are you connected to the internet ?
<UzzaDead> i got xgl working with the wobbly windows and all..
<UzzaDead> anyone have some sea sickness pills handy?
<farous> nocloud: urw:)
<defrysk> UzzaDead, great way to stay on the wagon
<mongey> dsl i think
<UzzaDead> defrysk,  by the wagon you mean the linux wagon and my permanent xorg.conf burned into my retinas?
<mongey> wired
<farous> mongey: read this thread on ipv6 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798&highlight=disabling+ipv6
<defrysk> mongey, must be the ipv6 issue
<nocloud> hmm, i have something weird....under storage media, my mounted windows HD says 50G, in df -h output, it says 43G and in windows, it also shows up as 43G but i remember that when i first installed kubuntu, i expanded that NTFS partition to 50G, anybody know why only 43G gets detected?
<mluser-laptop> How does one recover from a failed install.. now adept keeps telling me that some other application is using the packaging system database
<mongey> give me that link when i come back
<UzzaDead> mluser-laptop, its probably crapped out check for adept processes
<UzzaDead> and kill them
<Desh> Hi, how would I get Dapper to auto mount USB drives?
<farous> nocloud: it might be a conversion prob which is normal. Kbite is not 1000 bite
<mluser-laptop> UzzaDead: I have rebooted.. I think the database is in an unstable state.. is there anyway to repair it?
<nocloud> but...its 7G out of 50.....that's way beyond the normal amount of loss expected
<UzzaDead> no idea mluser-laptop
<nocloud> the problem is, 43G was the size of the windows partition before i expanded it in the kubuntu installer
<UzzaDead> but i'll bet it restored the processes
<mluser-laptop> thankss
<UzzaDead> take a check for em
<Desh> How do I get Dapper to automount USB drives?
<nocloud> i expanded it to 50 but its still showing up as 43....
<UzzaDead> Desh, mine is mounted automatically
<nocloud> basically, i've lost like 7 gigs of space
<Desh> Mine isn't, not after a crappy dist-upgrade
<nocloud> it just pretty much disappeared off the drive
<UzzaDead> nocloud, i've got plenty of space i'll loan you some :)
<farous> nocloud: 34 gb can be reported as 40 gb
<UzzaDead> man xgl sucks :)
<defrysk> hm gonna reboot (with no ipv6)
<UzzaDead> i cant believe i spent all this time for this much suckage lol
<cfraz89> hi UzzaDead, howd it go?
<UzzaDead> at least now i can almost write the xorg.conf by memory :D
<aftertaf> UzzaDead, get E
<UzzaDead> cfraz89, its up and running
<UzzaDead> thanks
<UzzaDead> aftertaf, E?
<aftertaf> e17
<UzzaDead> the hells that?
<aftertaf> www.get-e.org
<cfraz89> cool
<nocloud> hmm, i know i'm getting cheated out of space somewhere cuz when i expanded the windows one, my linux got cut down to 5.8G and it was originally around 10G, and the windows one, it remained at 43G which is where it was before i expanded it, so, i've got a couple gigs of hd space that just vanished
<cfraz89> UzzaDead: you don't like it?
<Mongey> can i have that link again
<UzzaDead> cfraz89, its... pretty crappy
<farous> df -h report a kb as 1024 or something like that can not remember the conversion but it is a power 2 ^10
<UzzaDead> probably not working as it should
<cfraz89> lol, why?
<cfraz89> what's wrong?
<aftertaf> farous, 1024*1024*1024 / 1000
<UzzaDead> no titlebars and artifacts on the screen :(
<cfraz89> lol, yeah definitely not working
<UzzaDead> well crap
<cfraz89> did you get any error messages?
<Mongey> anyone link to that thread?
<UzzaDead> nope but i have wobbly windows :D
<MasterEvilAce> lol Uzza
<cfraz89> lol :) kind of ruins the effect without titlebars though
<UzzaDead> kinda..
<farous> aftertaf: thanx than you can take it from here
<UzzaDead> and the fact i've got half a dozen lil x's at the bottom and artifacts
<MasterEvilAce> UzzaDead: essentially the same as on my computer
<cfraz89> ahh i know
<cfraz89> take out the dock plugin
<cfraz89> it messes things up
<cfraz89> run gset-compiz
<defrysk> ok i have ipv6 off now
<defrysk> pretty easy
<cfraz89> and untick dock
<farous> nocloud: another problem might occur if your partition program do not partition to the end of the cylinder. you might loose some space this way but i doubt it is gb more on the mb scale
<UzzaDead> MasterEvilAce, except mines quick as hell
<MasterEvilAce> lol
<MasterEvilAce> aw
<UzzaDead> cfraz89, take out the dock and kill the server?
<defrysk> Mongey, this is what you do
<defrysk> if you are there ?
<Mongey> ye
<UzzaDead> i'll try that..
<cfraz89> Uzzadead, no lol
<cfraz89> too late lol
<defrysk> Mongey,  sudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list
<defrysk> Mongey, put this line in
<marek_> Hi, I have a question: Is there any known case, that in *ubuntu (engl version) japanese input works by scim in firefox and openoffice?
<Desh> How can I mount a USB drive? My Dapper won't auto load USB drives.
<defrysk> alias net-pf-10 off
<UzzaDead> no title bars still
<cfraz89> UzzaDead: i didn't mean kill kicker lol
<nocloud> hmm, if i wanted to adjust the partitions, can i just use the program bundled with the kubuntu installation?
<defrysk> that line Mongey
<defrysk> then safe and reboot
<aftertaf> Desh, sudo mount /media/sda1
<UzzaDead> dont what now?
<cfraz89> UzzaDead: compiz works with many plugins
<cfraz89> if you run gset-compiz, you can choose which ones to use
<cfraz89> make sure dock is unticked
<UzzaDead> i have an X with a sideways triangle in the bottom lol
<UzzaDead> in my tray
<Desh> aftertaf: mount: can't find /media/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mta
<UzzaDead> yeah cfraz89 i de-selected dock
<cfraz89> still get artifacts and x's eh?
<UzzaDead> no artifacts just X's
<aftertaf> Desh, cat /etc/fstab. do you see /media/something?
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> what command are you running compiz with?
<UzzaDead> runs at start
<nocloud> hmm, if i wanted to adjust the partitions, can i just use the program bundled with the kubuntu installation?
<UzzaDead> i used this guide which worked from MasterEvilAce
<UzzaDead> http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=1067
<Desh> aftertaf: media/cdrom0
<aftertaf> Desh, hmm.
<aftertaf> desh: add this to fstab:    /dev/sda1       /media/usb      vfat    rw,user 0       0
<UzzaDead> im gonna try something...
<aftertaf> and mkdir /media/usb
<cfraz89> UzzaDead: try running gnome-window-decorator in a terminal
<defrysk> ttwtd
<cfraz89> see what it says
<UzzaDead> k
<defrysk> time to walk the dog
<Desh> aftertaf: can I do the same for sda2
<UzzaDead> if it kills kdm im gonna kill you :P
<UzzaDead> jk
<aftertaf> yep
<aftertaf> and mkdir /media/usb2
<cfraz89> wait...
<Desh> Huh?
<cfraz89> also take out the dock from the command that starts compiz
<UzzaDead> k
<cfraz89> the tutorial has dock in the list
<UzzaDead> it wobbled my window by the way
* UzzaDead pukes again
<Desh> aftertaf: What do you mean makedir /media/usb2?
<aftertaf> mkdir.
<cfraz89> ?
<aftertaf> make a directory to which to mount to
<cfraz89> lol you dont like the wobblies?
<aftertaf> too many to's but hey
<farous> aftertaf he can just use pmount
<Mongey> http://pastebin.com/761895
<aftertaf> farous, can he, ok. :] 
<Mongey> defrysk: i got that
<farous> pmount is the same as mount but he need user privlage for it instead of su privlages
<aftertaf> oki
<aftertaf> cool
<UzzaDead> lol makes you kinda sick cfraz89  :)
<UzzaDead> ok i killed the dock crap
<UzzaDead> now what?
<cfraz89> try logging in again
<UzzaDead> k
<farous> strange it was not mounted automtically. does the user have rights to mountable devices?
<Mongey> any help anyone
<Mongey> anyone alive?
<farous> Mongey: did you look the page i sent you
<Mongey> no
<farous> give me a min am trying to locate a wiki
<Mongey> i lost the link
<farous> Mongey: then scroll up and you will find the link
<Mongey> switching from xp to kubuntu
<Mongey> :P
<Mongey> link is in mirc
<farous> Mongey: bookmark this link it is helpfull https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<farous> mongey: read this thread on ipv6 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798&highlight=disabling+ipv6
<rob> http://help.ubuntu.com
<farous> here it is again ^ ^
<rob> try that
<tuxcicles> Mongey: maybe look at usbmount commanc
<Mongey> ?
<UzzaDead> that was fun
<UzzaDead> xgl is official the spawn of satan :)
<kevin> um cvscedega wants x-window-system-dev but that isn't available in the repositories for dapper...should i just get it somewhere else?
<Hobbsee> UzzaDead: no, that's CUPS.
<Hobbsee> :P
<cfraz89> UzzaDead:they're not even that wobbly lol
<Hobbsee> kevin: er, i believe that was replaced by something else.
<cfraz89> UzzaDead: any luck?
<UzzaDead> not really
<farous> kevin: are you looking for xlibs-dev package?
<cfraz89> oh
<UzzaDead> at first it completely killed everything
<cfraz89> damn
<kevin> farous: Um..maybe?
<UzzaDead> so i had to edit the kdmrc file and my self created file
<cfraz89> sucks to be UzzaDead's computer
<UzzaDead> nah...
<farous> kevin install it then :)
<UzzaDead> it can run any game you throw at it as max settings perfectly :)
<UzzaDead> its a good day to be my computer
<UzzaDead> unless i start beating it with a stick..
<Hobbsee> farous: not a great idea...
<Hobbsee>  This package smooths upgrades from Debian 3.0 by depending on libice-dev,
<Hobbsee>  libsm-dev, libx11-dev, libxext-dev, libxi-dev, libxmu-dev, libxmuu-dev,
<Hobbsee>  libxpm-dev, libxrandr-dev, libxt-dev, libxtrap-dev, libxtst-dev, libxv-dev,
<Hobbsee>  x-dev, and xlibs-static-dev.  This transitional package is only depended upon
<Hobbsee>  by packages that haven't yet corrected their dependencies to reflect the new
<Hobbsee>  library arrangement.
<Hobbsee> wow, that didnt go in one line.
* UzzaDead breaks Hobbsee's leg
<Hobbsee> thanks UzzaDead
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* UzzaDead runs
* Hobbsee was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee ("bad hobbsee!")
<Hobbsee> :P
<UzzaDead> lol :D
* mode/#kubuntu [+oo Hobbsee Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<farous> lol
<UzzaDead> i suppose you're not a noob Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> UzzaDead: no, not exactly
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<farous> Hobbsee: take your breath and state what you said before slowly ;)
<Hobbsee> farous: see apt-cache show xlibs-dev
<farous> ok
<Hobbsee> UzzaDead: i'm told that i'm a dev.
<UzzaDead> i think thats what makes the linux community so great, the higher up people arent fucking dicks to the noobs
* Hobbsee makes a mental note about the meeting in the morning
<Hobbsee> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Hobbsee> true
<UzzaDead> ask a dumb question in a windoze channel and see what happens to you lol
<cfraz89> lol
<Hobbsee> UzzaDead: s/windoze/debian or s/windoze/gentoo and you get the same result.
* UzzaDead looks blank
<Mongey> how do i change file permissions on a folder
<farous> ok Hobbsee got ya. so what package he needs then
<Hobbsee> UzzaDead: s/originalword/newwordinit'splace
<UzzaDead> ah..
<Hobbsee> UzzaDead: it's a function in...vim... i think...or some other high level text editor that i never use :P
<UzzaDead> gentoo isnt too bad unless you catch them on a bad day
<Hobbsee> farous: absolutely no idea.   he could just install the xlibs-dev package
<Mongey> or how do i copy a file into/etc/modprobe.d
<UzzaDead> then they can be worse than some 'doze users :(
<Hobbsee> !chmod
<ubotu> [chmod]  a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<Hobbsee> Mongey: ^
<UzzaDead> amazing that i cant get xgl running straight but i installed and compiled bootstrapped gentoo from source @_o
<Hobbsee> Mongey: to copy a file?
<Mongey> kinda
* UzzaDead goes editing again
<Mongey> move would be betterr description
<Hobbsee> sudo cp /path/to/file /path/to/where/you/want/it/to/go
<Hobbsee> substitute cp with mv then
<Hobbsee> cp = copy, mv = move
<farous> Mongey: you need ot cp or just edit a file there ? take care you might erase a file that is already there
<Mongey> the file isnt there
<farous> ok then follow Hobbsee advise
<defrysk>  Mongey did it work ?
<Hobbsee> Mongey: what do you need to chmod?
<defrysk> the ipv6 thing ?
<Mongey> ye
<Hobbsee> oh okay
<Mongey> bad_list
<defrysk> yes
<defrysk> did it work ?
<defrysk> ip a | grep inet6
<defrysk> what does it say ?
<UzzaDead> well heres goes nothing again..
<defrysk> mogey did you do what I said ?
<defrysk> Mongey, that is
<defrysk> hello ?
<Mongey> checking now
<defrysk> no output means no ipv6
<Mongey> i have to read it again
<defrysk> oh geez
<Mongey> :D
* Mongey is a n00b
<defrysk> Mongey,  sudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list
<defrysk> do that first
<defrysk> use sudo
<Mongey> ye
<defrysk> bad_list does not exist but wil be created
<Mongey> i have alias net-pf-10 off in it
<Mongey> i created it
<defrysk> good
<defrysk> save
<defrysk> and close
<Mongey> kk
<Mongey> done
<Mongey> now?
<defrysk> now reboot
<Mongey> ah
<defrysk> and done ;)
<Mongey> brb
<farous> defrysk: he can just restart the net right
<farous> or is it a kernel thing he can modprobe -r it
<defrysk> farous, not anymore ;p
<defrysk> farous, its a kernel thing
<farous> he rebooted anyway
<defrysk> farous, and it should be off ater reboot
<farous> defrysk: modprobe -r would have taken it out too
<defrysk> after
<defrysk> farous, only on this session
* Hobbsee is off.
<defrysk> farous, this way it is not sensitive to upgrades/rewrites
<farous> ok i understand now
<farous> thanx defrysk
<tuxcicles> what is with ip6 on for by default anyway ? that standard (internet2) is way off in the distant future anyway, isn't it?
<defrysk> tuxcicles, agree I think it should be given as an option during install
<defrysk> hey Mongey
<Mongey> hi
<defrysk> now do : ip a | grep inet6
<defrysk> and see if you get output
<defrysk> no output means no ipv6
<Mongey> where?
<defrysk> in konsole
<defrysk> terminal
<defrysk> commandline
<farous> defrysk: take it easy you seen you need some sleep ;)
<Mongey> where
<Mongey> ?
<Mongey> konsole?
<defrysk> Mongey, type ip a | grep inet6
<tuxcicles> sudo modprobe -r inet6
<defrysk> tuxcicles, no
<defrysk> shus
<Mongey> conor@conor-desktop:~$ ip a | grep inet6
<Mongey>     inet6 ::1/128 scope host
<Mongey>     inet6 fe80::215:f2ff:fe77:3005/64 scope link
<defrysk> Mongey, you stil have inet6
<Mongey> lol
<Mongey> damn
<defrysk> Mongey, cat /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list
<defrysk> what do you see ?
<farous> Mongey: defrysk it is blacklist
<defrysk> farous, no
<Mongey> conor@conor-desktop:~$ cat /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list
<Mongey> alias net-pf-10 off
<Mongey> conor@conor-desktop:~$
<farous> i no know what you want to do. blacklist is for blacklisted modules
<defrysk> Mongey, a sec
<farous> no=now from a sleepy farous
<farous> Mongey: try tuxcicles way first and test your net if it is better then do the blacklisting
* defrysk is baffled
<defrysk> ahwell
<farous> defrysk: you need to blacklist the module right so it is in the blacklist file not badlist one
<tuxcicles> my way didn't work for me either :P
<defrysk> modules get blacklisted
<UzzaDead> evil xgl :)
<farous> UzzaDead: lol
<UzzaDead> i think im gonna remove and leave it be for the time being..
<farous> i had it here for about 5 min before i got rid of it
<UzzaDead> farous, with apt-get how would i go about removing the downloaded files as well as uninstalling the package?
<farous> have fluxbox with transparency which all i really need. pseudo transp is good for me
<UzzaDead> and whats the difference between apt-get and aptitude
<defrysk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798&page=5&highlight=disabling+ipv6 works perfectly for me
<tuxcicles> couldn't it just be remd in the aliases file, or removed for the hosts file?
<defrysk> very strange
<UzzaDead> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another front-end to apt, like apt-get, adept and Synaptic.  Unlike them, aptitude remembers what dependencies were installed with a package and can remove them if you uninstall. It also has a (somewhat buggy) text-mode interface.
<Mongey> so what will i do
<UzzaDead> ah...
<farous> UzzaDead: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-package.en.html
* UzzaDead clicks
<defrysk> in dapper there is another way for ipv6
<farous> UzzaDead: this will give you the diff and more information for your taste
<defrysk> Mongey, listen :
<defrysk> If you're using Dapper Drake edit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases, comment out the existing alias net-pf-10 ipv6 and add alias net-pf-10 off, like so:
<defrysk> alias net-pf-10 off
<defrysk> # alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<defrysk> Reboot.
<defrysk> That worked for me.
<defrysk> try that mongey
<defrysk> apologies for the pasting
<UzzaDead> thanks farous
<farous> uw :)
<tuxcicles> does the hosts file need to be changed also?
<UzzaDead> very informative!
<farous> UzzaDead: short ans they are all front ends for apt
<farous> which is frontend for dpkg
<UzzaDead> linux is confusing as hell at times
<pekuja> is there any extension or whatever to make Konqueror recover from crashes?
<defrysk> Mongey, got that ?
<Mongey> not yet
<pekuja> and/or to restore an old session
<defrysk> Mongey, want is step by step ?
<Mongey> no
<Mongey> i think i have it
<defrysk> good
<Mongey> do i delete alias net-pf-10 ipv6 out?
<defrysk> the daper way is different
<defrysk> no comment it out
<aftertaf> can we live without ipv6 ?
<defrysk> put a # in front of the line
<defrysk> alias net-pf-10 off  needs to be added
<UzzaDead> i dont want to go removing xserver-xorg do i? :D
<defrysk> Mongey, you can read it here in the last post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798&page=5&highlight=disabling+ipv6
<Mongey> do i add alias net-pf-10 off at the end?
<Mongey> or above that one i commente out
<Mongey> *commented
<defrysk> does not matter , I would do the last suggestion
<tuxcicles> it doesn't matter, it's commented
<bulltitan> hey
<bulltitan> no matter what i do i can't read subs with kaffeine
<bulltitan> like ".sub" or ".srt"
* defrysk also did it the dapper way now :)
<bulltitan> any help?
<tuxcicles> watch english stuff :D
<defrysk> mongey whan done: sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list
<bulltitan> yep i know but i have some japanese movies that i like a lot :(
<defrysk> to remove bad_list
* defrysk reboots again to check :)
<tuxcicles> i think i saw some options for loading subs in the preference section if i remember right
<MasterEvilAce> awesome. tweaking kubuntu a bit. a good bit faster... is there any big list of tweaks anywhere?
<bulltitan> kaffeine is great with all the proper codecs installed,.. sounds great and looks great but no subs :( at least with xvid kinda movies
<UzzaDead> MasterEvilAce, xgl is the spawn of satan they should have waited and released it today 6/6/06 :P
<MasterEvilAce> kik
<MasterEvilAce> lol*
<UzzaDead> that thing broke my system so bad..
<UzzaDead> im amazed im even here
<UzzaDead> well time to see if i can get it back to normal :D
<aftertaf> UzzaDead, get e for eyecandy happiness :)
<farous> UzzaDead: how did you install xgl
<farous> lol
<farous> aftertaf: is the simon repos for e still on or are there another one
<UzzaDead> i have titlebars again!
<farous> UzzaDead: you should have installed xgl as a session that you can optionally use
<tuxcicles> bulltitan: yea, look into mplayer, it does subs
<UzzaDead> farous, i tried and it didnt work period
<farous> i mean this would have made it easier for uninstalling
<UzzaDead> eh, wasnt that hard :)
<farous> i do not like xgl either.
<UzzaDead> not like i have anything useful to do lol
<UzzaDead> or one of these things called "lives"
<bulltitan> ok i'll do tuxcicles but i think that kaffeine has a mplayer engine
<UzzaDead> bulltitan, install  macos!
<bulltitan> macos?
<tuxcicles> xine engine i think
<Mongey> ya
<Mongey> it works
<UzzaDead> Mac OSX
<UzzaDead> :D
<bulltitan> hum,...
<defrysk> Mongey, great :D
<Mongey> thanks
<farous> so you are getting the sme speed now
<UzzaDead> its hacked onto intel now lol
<bulltitan> does it works with .srt and .sub
<aftertaf> farous, better to get from cvs. repos get out of date fast
<defrysk> Mongey, was intersting for me too
<UzzaDead> bulltitan, that was a joke ignore it
<farous> thanx aftertaf
<bulltitan> lol no problem
<Mongey> well i dont know what speed but a hell of alot faster
<UzzaDead> hell? who speaks of my home?!
<aftertaf> cvs with and auto checkout & buiild script... :)
<defrysk> Mongey, probably fixed now
<UzzaDead> i keep hearing about this easybuntu or something
<UzzaDead> can anyone shed any light on that?
<farous> aftertaf: my prob was i lost my config each time i update
<tuxcicles> !easybuntu
<Mongey>  1776 Kb
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tuxcicles
<defrysk> tuxcicles, spellcheck
<farous> Mongey: nice hmm i might do it myself
<bulltitan> sounds like an ubuntu for windows users :D ,... a fool proof ubuntu
<UzzaDead> bulltitan, ubuntu for noobs eh?
* Mongey is 14 and can work kubuntu
<bulltitan> i dunno :P,... windows users that was a joke ;)
<Mongey> :D
<Mongey> ppl are trying to convine me to goto gentoo
<farous> Mongey: lol your name sound arabic
<UzzaDead> gentoo owns.
<UzzaDead> if you're uber leet non noob like
<UzzaDead> and dont anger the regular users
<UzzaDead> they're mean
<Mongey> I am the 13357
<defrysk> gentoo gets boring after waisting ours on compiling
<UzzaDead> i dont spend hours compiling :D
<Mongey> im irish
<farous> defrysk: and configuring
* defrysk gave up on boring gentoo
* Mongey is a name that comes from normandy AFAIK
<defrysk> farous, that too
<UzzaDead> not my fault you guys run 386's :)
<UzzaDead> jk
<defrysk> UzzaDead, gentoo is fast ...when not compiling
<farous> Mongey: handshake am egyptian. and your name mean rescuer in arabic
<UzzaDead> defrysk, i agree :)
<UzzaDead> it'll spank just about any distro in speed,optimization and packages available
<defrysk> gentoo is for the happy few who think they know better
<UzzaDead> problem is theres alot of work...
<UzzaDead> too much work
<farous> lot of reading too lol
<UzzaDead> oh and their livecd/installer sucks lol
<UzzaDead> some of the users in the gentoo chans are down right abusive
<defrysk> I loved gentoo for the feeling it gave me , not for the actual usage
<UzzaDead> the e-penis defrysk ?
<defrysk> id made me feel G33ky
<UzzaDead> same thing..
<defrysk> UzzaDead, yup ;p
<bulltitan> what is gentoo a new type of cereal?
<UzzaDead> bulltitan, linux distro for hardcore linux nuts
<UzzaDead> and i do mean nuts
<bulltitan> :P
<bulltitan> my bad :P
<defrysk> thats about it in a nutshell
<UzzaDead> its ok i'll beat you with a coat hanger later :)
<Chryseus> gentoo is type of penguin.. in many sences :)
<alex__> for some odd reason amarok won't play my music....hmmm
<defrysk> well gentoo users actually use a nut shell
<alex__> any ideas?
<UzzaDead> alex__, mp3's?
<Mongey> bac
<defrysk> teria?
* Mongey is arabic for rescuer  ?
<UzzaDead> whats arabic for bastard?
<farous> lol
<UzzaDead> i need a new name :D
<farous> lakit
<UzzaDead> niiice
<Mongey> farous: is it?
<farous> mongey your name is ya
<UzzaDead> alex__, are you gonna answer?
<Mongey> well
<bulltitan> i need a cup of kubuntu right now,.. hot and strong
* Mongey is gonna save everyone from the devil
<bulltitan> i love kubuntu
<farous> lol
<UzzaDead> Mongey, why? i want their souls :(
<farous> UzzaDead: than advise them to use xgl ;)
<Mongey> you can have there souls
<UzzaDead> haha no more virgin sacrificing baby killing pentagrams..
<UzzaDead> i'll send them to xgl guides!
<dodo|kanotix> Does anyone know, how to authenticate with quakenets q@cserve.quakenet.org automatically? mIRC had that perform thing, but how to do that with "conversation"?
<UzzaDead> i absolutely love when someone asks a question,requests help and then just dies :)
<alex__> UzzaDead: yeah mp3
* UzzaDead breaks alex__'s leg for the wait
<UzzaDead> alex__, kubuntu right?
<alex__> UzzaDead: sorry about that; kept "fiddling" with amarok
<alex__> UzzaDead: yes
<UzzaDead> ok open up adept
<UzzaDead> and go to manage repositories
<alex__> ok
<UzzaDead> one sec
<tuxcicles> alex__: did install the gstreamer mad and mpeg codecs?
<judgen> tuxcicles good grammar =)
<tuxcicles> sorryrr, its late
<alex__> tuxcicles: not yet; Just installed it about 10 min ago
<UzzaDead> where is sources.lst again? :)
<alex__> tuxcicles: the o/s that is.
<UzzaDead> trying to get info for alex__
<alex__> UzzaDead: mounted as a vfat
<judgen> hehe i have been up for 53 hours straight now
<judgen> and soon i have to go to work
<alex__> UzzaDead: "/dev/hdb1"
<bulltitan> i have a guy here,... actually a friend who's actually using kubuntu thanks to me that says "he likes kubuntu so much that he's thinking about having sex with it"
<UzzaDead> alex__, not you :)
<judgen> bulltitan sane?
<alex__> UzzaDead: sorry
<bulltitan> don't tell me
<bulltitan> :d
<bulltitan> :D
<judgen> when wine 1.0 comes out ill move away from any other os, both for work and sparetime
<tuxcicles> alex__: lookee here https://wiki.kubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<alex__> tuxcicles: In adept, under Multimedia i see gstreamer and plugins but its kinda diff, it doesn't give me the option to select/deselect
<afm\colossus> you shold try getting away from proprietary software
<afm\colossus> not just a proprietary operating system
<tuxcicles> you might have to stick the repositories in or uncomment the restricted ones
<UzzaDead> can someone tell me where to find my sources.lst?
<afm\colossus> in /etc/apt/ @ UzzaDead
<UzzaDead> thanks
<alex__> tuxcicles: I'm sorry but I don't understand
<afm\colossus> it's called "sources.list", though
<alex__> tuxcicles: No worries I'll figure it out.
<judgen> alex__ use "sudo apt-install gstreamer" in konsole
<UzzaDead> Al-Daja,  ok im ready
<UzzaDead> crap
<UzzaDead> alex__,
<tuxcicles> look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<UzzaDead> go to manage repositories in adept
<Al-Daja> lol
<UzzaDead> feel free to smack me Al-Daja :)
<Al-Daja> np
<Al-Daja> mistakes happens
<UzzaDead> probably how im here eh? :D
<UzzaDead> alex__, you there?
<Al-Daja> no
<judgen> UzzaDead i never understood why people use graphical apt... is there any advantage?
<UzzaDead> judgen, noobness :)
<alex__> judgen: AH! that's more like it
<UzzaDead> its just easier for some
<UzzaDead> are your mp3's playing now?
<judgen> apt is really easy to learn though
<defrysk> judgen, for newfolks yes
<Al-Daja> even i need from the guys from here, i'm newbie too, but i'm a lazzy with too much work to doo UzzaDead  so no problem
<tuxcicles> judgen: you can see what there is to install if you don't know
<defrysk> judgen, for powerusers , no
<Al-Daja> *need help
<kevin> what does this error mean? - fixme:xrender:X11DRV_XRender_Finalize Free cached glyphsets
<judgen> tuxcicles thats what you use apt-cache for
<kevin> I think that's my problem with cvscedega..
<UzzaDead> Al-Daja, im damn near not a noob now :)
<Al-Daja> i'm passing to awful noob so and so noob
<tuxcicles> apt-cache search 'for sumthin'\
<bulltitan> is there a thread where i can place my thoughts about windows vista?
<defrysk> bulltitan, in the trashbin ?
<tuxcicles> apt-cache show 'info'
<bulltitan> lol!
<UzzaDead> i've rewrote my xorg.conf kdmrc and a whole load of other files tonite amazingly my system is still up
<UzzaDead> alex__?
<UzzaDead> does apt have quake 4 :)
<alex__> UzzaDead: sorry
<UzzaDead> is it working now?
<dodo|kanotix> quake 4?
<dodo|kanotix> under linux? :D
<UzzaDead> dodo|kanotix, yep :)
<judgen> apt-cache search *file* >filename.txt (really nice function)
<bulltitan> i wish :( but it is too much for my putter
<dodo|kanotix> UzzaDead: emulated, or really a linux-based quake 4?
<UzzaDead> poor bulltitan :(
<bulltitan> :P
<UzzaDead> dodo|kanotix, linux based :D
<dodo|kanotix> UzzaDead: Where can i get that? :)
<tuxcicles> iv'e played quake 3 before
<judgen> dodo|kanotix can you emulate any opengl games in linux with any performance
<Mongey> what can i use instead of msn messanger?
<UzzaDead> dodo|kanotix, you need a retail copy of the doze version of quake 4 and then download and install the *nix executable
<UzzaDead> Mongey, kopete
<judgen> dodo|kanotix wine works , but never heard of anyone emulating quake3
<judgen> wine is not an emulator
<dodo|kanotix> judgen: And the non-opengl-games? btw: What is the easiest way to get to know, whether a game is opengl, or not? :)
<UzzaDead> google :)
<tuxcicles> my opengl died in dapper, new version of fglrx was incompatable with my mobo
<judgen> dodo|kanotix with wine you can use most games, if they are confed right
<dodo|kanotix> judgen: wine, yes. but somethings dont work with wine... perhaps its just me ;)
<Mongey> ah
<Mongey> ty
<UzzaDead> i never had much luck with wine
<dodo|kanotix> UzzaDead: me :(
<judgen> dodo|kanotix some versions of wine works less good with some directx stuff
<UzzaDead> then i pirated cedega...
<UzzaDead> and fubared my entire system :D
<dodo|kanotix> UzzaDead: rofl. and it works? :)
<UzzaDead> it works if its not a pirated version lol!
<judgen> UzzaDead if you like cedega, please buy it
<bulltitan> ups
<UzzaDead> judgen, i blew my entire system up trying to use the pirated version :)
<UzzaDead> and implied its not a good idea to use said version..
<bulltitan> did i hear buy in linux world?
<bulltitan> i'm out!!!
<UzzaDead> definitely buy cedega :D
<judgen> UzzaDead how is tat possible cedega does not replace any system critial files
<UzzaDead> judgen, in trying to get the pirated cedega installed/working etc..
<UzzaDead> i noobed the system to hell
<Adam_eM> hi there
<dodo|kanotix> linux means open source... cedega isnt... so, why support them? :-p
<kevin> UzzaDead: Do you have it working with dapper now?
<kevin> cvscedega is free ;p
<dodo|kanotix> cvs?
<UzzaDead> kevin, nah this was last year or earlier on gentoo
<UzzaDead> explain this cvscedega..
<judgen> dodo|kanotix if you are nooby enough to need cedega and not to compile it yourself you deserve to pay
<UzzaDead> please :D
<kevin> it's the cvs version of cedega..it's free o.O
<UzzaDead> how does one compile this version..
<judgen> UzzaDead its cedega but you have to compile it yourself
<UzzaDead> it'd go over my head then eh?
<judgen> UzzaDead the same way you compile most other apps
<kevin> heres teh easiest way to install uzzaDead - http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS
<dodo|kanotix> judgen: Just a joke. :) btw: i think almost everyone is to "nooby" to compile it, what do you mean? :)
<kevin> it's all done by itself pretty much
<bulltitan> noob how to,..... what is cedega?
<kevin> wine for games
<judgen> bulltitan its an game-optimized version of wine
<tuxcicles> i saw some deb files of codega out there in pirate land before
<dodo|kanotix> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages.
<bulltitan> to,... play,... a,... game,... use,.... cedega,... is it ok?
<judgen> bulltitan explain you comment?
<UzzaDead> i really wouldnt recommend pirating cedega :)
<kevin> I believe he's asking if it works well...the answer would be i'm not sure i haven't gotten it working yet ><
<bulltitan> haaa it's just a joke telling you that to play a windows game i have to use cedega because of that damn drx 10
<UzzaDead> kevin, im gonna hammer on it i'll let you know :)
<judgen> kevin i get more fps in ubuntu+wine than in windows so, Yeah it works
<bulltitan> or upcoming drx10
<judgen> get 1000 more in 3dmark too
<UzzaDead> windows makes me angry
<kevin> UzzaDead: :D if you run into problems and get em fixed...help me out ;p
<bulltitan> yeah me too uzza
<UzzaDead> kevin, will do
<kevin> UzzaDead: #cedega is useless >< nobodys human in there lol..
<bulltitan> win is about patches, patches to fix things not properly done
<Plebism> morning all
<Adam_eM> when i use firefox browser - for example - i would like to download a wallpaper from kde-look.org, i have got the dialog window with 'download.php' as a filename instead of the desired pic.
<UzzaDead> or they dont want to fix us cheap bastards problems :)
<tuxcicles> anyone here use kde 3.5.2 repository on there breezy?
<Adam_eM> everything's fine in konqueror though
<kevin> heh i'm pretty sure cvscedega isn't supported..but i didn't tell them i had cvs lol
<UzzaDead> they can probably sniff it out :)
<Plebism> just loaded up ubuntu - wow - its great
<UzzaDead> kevin,  how long did the compile take for you?
<judgen> Plebism yeah
<bulltitan> wellcome to ubuntu plebism lol
<Plebism> one of the easiest distros ive tried
<Plebism> spent an age trying to get fedora to load up :(
<bulltitan> in my case kubuntu a cool flavor for other penguins
<Adam_eM> Plebism: and what you have tried ?
<Plebism> i used to use suse ages ago
<Plebism> then later on Red Hat 9
<judgen> im not an rpm fan
<tuxcicles> Plebism: it's a lot quicker than fedora too, aint it
<Plebism> sure is
<Plebism> it really just loaded and went
<Adam_eM> one thing i don't like in kubuntu is adept - i think it sucks
<Plebism> took me a few mins for it to use my ATI card so I could get prop screen res
<Plebism> but otherwise - sweeet :D
<bulltitan> agree adam
<kevin> UzzaDead: around 20 minutes ><
<UzzaDead> whats your specs?
<tuxcicles> Plebism: you need to probably try the fglrx gl drivers for your ati
<UzzaDead> and wtf is the cvs password?
<kevin> UzzaDead: 60 gig hd 7200 rpm 512 pc2700 mem amd 2600+ 1.8 ghz
<kevin> UzzaDead: cvs ...
<UzzaDead> it must be thinking then :D
<kevin> yah :P
<UzzaDead> kevin, should take half or less than 20 mins for me then
<Plebism> Tuxcicles: Yeah i wondered onto the help pages and did that
<Plebism> soooo easy
<UzzaDead> 160gb 7200rpm 8mb cache PC3200@2gb 3500+ A64 2.2ghz
<bulltitan> (kevin out of record you can put that baby to work up to 2100 real)
<UzzaDead> probably even 2.2 :D
<Adam_eM> bulltitan:  yeah... i even considering the possibility of making something on my own, but i need libapt description for that
<bulltitan> :D
<kevin> you mean ghz?
<kevin> overclocking?
<UzzaDead> yep
<UzzaDead> its on configure now
<bulltitan> ho yeps
* UzzaDead taps foot :(
<kevin> meh it's my little brother's computer :P
<UzzaDead> overclock it, he'll love you
<UzzaDead> unless it explodes
<bulltitan> lol
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hola?!? is there any news regarding the flash plugin for firefox? it is almost unusable.. when i open a page that require flash i have to kill the firefox process.. does the same happen to you?
<kevin> lol i think this'll run his runescape just fine
<UzzaDead> in which case we never had this conversation :)
<Plebism> is it as easy to install tar.gz files
<xavier> hello hello
<Plebism> that always usedto stump me
<Adam_eM> bulltitan have you seen it somwhere maybe ? :) i mean the libapt specification ?
<UzzaDead> this configuring is slow :D
<kevin> Plebism: yes just make sure you have build-essential installed
<bulltitan> nope yet adam
<UzzaDead> spoke too soon
<UzzaDead> its done
<kevin> Plebism: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<UzzaDead> sweet compiling now
<kevin> Plebism: then type ./configure when done type make when done type make install
<Plebism> <kevin> so if I want to update firefox .... I have the 1.5.0.4,tar,gz on my desktop
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hola?!? is there any news regarding the flash plugin for firefox? it is almost unusable.. when i open a page that require flash i have to kill the firefox process.. does the same happen to you?
<kevin> that you would go to -
<kevin> !firefox1.5
<Adam_eM> bulltitan: so it would be hard to develop something on my own... i have to call the library somehow at all
<xavier> I can't manage to remoce kbabel packdge!!! any idea??
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kevin: i do have firefox 1.5
<UzzaDead> ah its done compiling!
<UzzaDead> sweet
<kevin> Tallia1Kubuntu: I'm talking to Plebism with that one
<UzzaDead> crap
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh, :)
<kevin> Tallia1Kubuntu: Do you have the latest version of flash?
<UzzaDead> it errored out
* UzzaDead cries
<kevin> lol i was gonna say that was WAYYY to quick :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes, i do
<Tallia1Kubuntu> flash 7 right?
<Plebism> <kevin> so once firefox files extracted .... run the !firefox command
<kevin> no no no
* UzzaDead whacks kevin :(
<Plebism> ;)
<kevin> Plebism: follow these instructions
<kevin> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kevin> click that link and follow the instructions
<Plebism> ok
<bulltitan> adam i am amaze by linux world because i'm in it for about one month now ,... for that kind of questions ask my pal uzzadead :D
<bulltitan> by the way i love linux
<UzzaDead> what?
<UzzaDead> im a noob still!
<bulltitan> lol
<kevin> UzzaDead: Is teh uber n00b
<Adam_eM> ok, so we'll try UzzaDead then :)
<kevin> UzzaDead: Why'd it error out?
<UzzaDead> kevin, is the uber uber n00b :P
<UzzaDead> kevin,  no clue im still too noob :)
<bulltitan> :D
<Adam_eM> oh, and bte: good luck in further journey with linux bulltitan
<tuxcicles> im a noob too, cus i keep forgetting everything i need to remember
<Plebism> kevin - I take it all done in SU mode?
<kevin> Plebism: Everything you need is in that tutorial
<Plebism> ok - reading now :)
<Adam_eM> hey does anyone know how to force firefox to work a bit more with qt ?
<bulltitan> thanks adam for now i'm ok,... i just killed windows and i feel like not looking back
<Plebism> they have some great support pages
<kevin> UzzaDead: The real kevin is an uber uber n00b i'm word his brother ;p
<Tea> hi all
<kevin> UzzaDead: Did you install all the packages it wanted?
<UzzaDead> yeah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hola?!? is there any news regarding the flash plugin for firefox? it is almost unusable.. when i open a page that require flash i have to kill the firefox process.. does the same happen to you?
<Adam_eM> i simply cannot save any pictures in it. konqueror does well though
<UzzaDead> Adam_eM, whats the problem?
<kevin> Tallia1Kubuntu: Go to the flash site and try installing it again there may have been an incremental update that you missed.
<cfraz89> UzzaDead: what are you compiling?
<UzzaDead> cfraz89, cvscedega
<Tea> i have just order 10CDs from ubuntu.com, when can i receive them ???
<Adam_eM> UzzaDead: well, there's a lot of problems :). Let's start from the firefox :)
<UzzaDead> lol firefox makes me happy
<cfraz89> oh lol
<kevin> Tea: Did you put in your address?
<Tea> yes
<cfraz89> what error did you get?
<UzzaDead> cfraz89, way way too many :D
<Tallia1Kubuntu> meah, i really dubt so.. i read that they stopped working on the version 7 in order to provide a good version 9 for linux
<kevin> Tea: You'll be getting them sometime near teh end of the month
<cfraz89> see if you can find the first one
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kevin: do you have the same problems?
<Tea> thanks
<UzzaDead> im compiling again
<kevin> Tallia1Kubuntu: I use Opera
<Adam_eM> UzzaDead: when i want to save a pic (f.e from kde-look) it puts 'download.php' as the filename, and it's impossible to save any pic there
<cfraz89> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh, i see..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> did you buy it?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> maybe i could try opera too..
<UzzaDead> Adam_eM, just rename the file..
<kevin> Tallia1Kubuntu: It's free now...has been for awhile.
<UzzaDead> firefox on windoze does that to me on some sites
<Tallia1Kubuntu> free.. with ADS in the top though right?
<kevin> Tallia1Kubuntu: Nope, completely free
<UzzaDead> and very tasty
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh, so it is in the repositories i suppose
<kevin> Tallia1Kubuntu: You have to add it. Opera has it's own repository
<bulltitan> i should get some drinks to the ppl helping here,... maybe with a touch of vodka and cofee
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the installation of plugins is automated as in explorer in windows or by hand like in linux?
<Adam_eM> UzzaDead: but it's some kind unconvenient. There have to be another way
<UzzaDead> not that i know of Adam_eM
<UzzaDead> but im a noob like i said
<kevin> um...they have their own tuts on how to install the plugins but once you have them in the right places you go into plugins and tell it to find new and they're autodetected
<Tea> can we talk about windows in this # ???
<UzzaDead> only if its bashing!
<UzzaDead> jk
<bulltitan> about what tea?
<bulltitan> ho i love that chat :p
<bulltitan> can i start with insults?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !opera
<ubotu> download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ (breezy) or http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-284/intel-linux/ (dapper) to install see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<Tea> about w2k3, exchange server and so on...
<UzzaDead> so anyone else gonna buy vista?
* kevin trys /join #windowbash
<UzzaDead> im doing the loan paperwork right now!
<Tea> thank kevin
<kevin> Tea: That was a joke :P
<bulltitan> kevin is that an insult channel?
<Adam_eM> UzzaDead: i was using suse previously and there were no problems with it. There were nice qt dialog windows etc. Maybe they used some additional packages ?
<bulltitan> i'm in if it is
<UzzaDead> i didnt use suse very long :)
<kevin> bulltitan: naw no ones there
<bulltitan> :(
<UzzaDead> yay i have 7.09gb free ram!
<Adam_eM> UzzaDead: i didn't use the latest release very long as i noticed how bugged it is :)
<UzzaDead> Adam_eM, i didnt use it for many reasons
<kevin> UzzaDead: if you get it working let me know i'll be on tommorrow
<UzzaDead> still compiling :D
<UzzaDead> wb judgen
<judgen> Anyone familiar with kde
<Adam_eM> UzzaDead:  you mean... ?
<UzzaDead> Adam_eM, ?
<_tom> desu
<judgen> i wish to remove the sectionlabels of the startmenu
<Adam_eM> UzzaDead:  what reasons do you mean
<UzzaDead> Adam_eM, horrible compatibility,support the list goes on
<UzzaDead> and im a gamer, suse is no gaming distro :D
<denver1> hi
<Adam_eM> heheh
<Selaiah> Can someone help me with the setup of my Wlan ? (on wpa2 with static ip) Here are my configs http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15150 looks fine yet refuses to connect?
<Adam_eM> ubuntu has a lot of games as i can see
<bulltitan> uzza gamer?=
<UzzaDead> Adam_eM, im talking quake 4 and such :D
<bulltitan> have run gta san andreas?
<UzzaDead> yep..
<judgen> Selaiah never used wpa2 on linux
<bulltitan> does it worked?
<Selaiah> =(
<judgen> Selaiah cant you just use wpe?
<UzzaDead> on windows :D
<bulltitan> :S
<Selaiah> well I could yeah, but thats easy to break in
<UzzaDead> to be honest most of my gaming is done on windows
<UzzaDead> i think i need to go to bed soon i thought midgorn said midget porn
<bulltitan> i know,... np i do it too
<UzzaDead> that disturbs me...
<Adam_eM> UzzaDead: well my machine's too weak for such games, but anyway i like to play some lower requirements ones :)
<bulltitan> games with windows the rest kubuntu
<UzzaDead> exactly bulltitan
<UzzaDead> Adam_eM, took weak?
<UzzaDead> too^
<judgen> i love the linux abillity to play older games that no longer work in windows
<Tallia1Kubuntu> which is the gnome-open equivalent for KDE?
<UzzaDead> or never worked in windows to start with judgen
<judgen> UzzaDead example?
<Adam_eM> UzzaDead: i meant it's too slow for that
<judgen> tuxraging =)
<judgen> racing
<judgen> funny game
<UzzaDead> that and frozen bubble
<kasim> hi, will dapper support (simple) install and boot from a SATA-disk? [many romours floating around ...] 
<UzzaDead> Adam_eM, specs?
<bulltitan> thinkin about it i'm thinking on getting kunfu master
<Adam_eM> UzzaDead: low amount of ram, and videocard mem
<UzzaDead> well whats your specs :D
<Selaiah> Can someone help me with the setup of my Wlan ? (on wpa2 with static ip) Here are my configs http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15150 looks fine yet refuses to connect?
<UzzaDead> i've probably got boxes older than you Adam_eM and bulltitan  :P
<Adam_eM> UzzaDead: athlon 1.33 with 256 megs of ram and an archaic riva tnt2 :)
<godzero> the thing about linux gaming that I can't figure out is that quake 3 ta and america's amry.. etc run fine... but simple games like tuxracer lag
<UzzaDead> Adam_eM, thats respectable :P
<bulltitan> :p
<UzzaDead> my first box was an athlon 1.1ghz 256mb ram and onboard shared video :P
<Adam_eM> UzzaDead:  not for q4 playing :)
<judgen> UzzaDead motorola smp 68000 2x12mhz
<UzzaDead> judgen, i hate you :(
<judgen> UzzaDead motorola smp 68000 2x12mhz was my first ppc
<UzzaDead> you just beat me lol
<judgen> my fist pc was an 8086
<Mongey> how do i install themes
<UzzaDead> my first pc was a piece of junk
<bulltitan> sempron 2100 real 512 ram vga
<Mongey> MY firt pc is this
<UzzaDead> hell it wasnt even a pc it was a commodore!
<judgen> first comuter at all was a 4bit texasinstruments from the 70s or so =)
<bulltitan> ati 9600 of course :D
<Mongey> amd 64 3200+ nvidia 7600ft+
<bulltitan> nah mine was a cz spectrum color :p
<Mongey> *gt
<UzzaDead> bulltitan, athlon 64 3500+ 2048mb real ram and 256mb Geforce 6800 GT with GDDR3
<judgen> current system is a quad opteron 2000mhz with 8gb ram
<Adam_eM> my first pc was err... p90 with 8 megs... my first computer was sinclair zx80 or whatever it calls :)
<UzzaDead> judgen, i hate you again
<bulltitan> uzza you rock!
<godzero> judgen: 212mhz smp.. must have cost quite a bit in the day
<UzzaDead> bulltitan, thanks you can kiss my feet now :)
<godzero> 2-12
<bulltitan> lol
<UzzaDead> just kidding :)
<UzzaDead> judgen, what do you do with that box?
<judgen> godzero 2x12mhz (24mhz in total) yes it costed a fortune
<bulltitan> i know cos ati rocks
<judgen> UzzaDead compile code
<bulltitan> lol
<UzzaDead> that explains it :)
<judgen> UzzaDead and draw in cad
<UzzaDead> i bet you never lag on anything lol
<judgen> cad uses insane cpu power
<UzzaDead> anything thats compiled for smp at least..
<Tea> i need download squid for linux
<UzzaDead> my only smp box is a SUN SPARCServer
<Tea> can anyone show me where to download it ???
<Adam_eM> hey where can i get libapt any \specification ?
<UzzaDead> it takes two people to pick it up or move it :)
<judgen> cant say i can complain, but later on im going 16way opteron, when the quad-core opterons arrive
<godzero> I worked with a friends unix machine back in '91 or so that matched that descripion.. spendy
<UzzaDead> good times :D
<judgen> godzero they were still wuite fast
<Adam_eM> i was looking for it on debian's developers page, but there's nothing
<rob> hmm, anyone being logged out after the screensaver kicks in?
<Adam_eM> could anyone help ?
<judgen> godzero you could do much with an 68000 at 24mhz per mhz compared to todays systems
<UzzaDead> judgen, my 68040 beats your 2x12mhz 68000's :P
<judgen> probably
<UzzaDead> but then again its alot newer..
<UzzaDead> and its not smp
<judgen> UzzaDead the difference is the time of purchase and the usage of the system
<godzero> judgen: I was a amiga fan boy in the day.. loved the 68k
<UzzaDead> yeah
<judgen> godzero most amiga fans uses linux today (especially as beos failed)
<UzzaDead> i miss the old days of computers
<judgen> cant go from a semiopen system to windows
<UzzaDead> it was just "different"
<bulltitan> beos failed me with sempron processor
<Adam_eM> judgen: what about morphos, and aos ?
<judgen> UzzaDead different as in "better" =)
<UzzaDead> definitely judgen
<judgen> Adam_eM dead in the water
<bulltitan> more over i think with athlon cpu too
<judgen> Adam_eM they are vaporware even withouth haveing a stable realease
<UzzaDead> BeOS was nice
<bulltitan> it was cool while it lasted
<judgen> beos was not nice it ROCKED!
<Adam_eM> judgen:  that's too bad
<UzzaDead> what killed BeOS anyway?
<bulltitan> agree but more amd support will be cool
<Adam_eM> me :D
<godzero> I never had the chance to try BeOS
<judgen> UzzaDead microsofts deal with all the oem companies
<UzzaDead> its still snappy as hell even today
<UzzaDead> i run it on some of my macs
<judgen> UzzaDead but microsoft got sued in the end for illegal practices and had to pay a billion or so to be.inc
<UzzaDead> microsoft angers
<gupta> hey all, Someone plz tell, how much MB's will i have to download to upgrade from breezy to dapper
<judgen> gupta do you have desktop installed
<gupta> i.e aptitude dist-updrage would require how much?
<gupta> nope, me is on win right now :(
<judgen> gupta the basic server system should be about 255mb and desktop about 450 i think
<bulltitan> any microsoft practice is illegal
<godzero> gupta: look at your / partition... prolly 1/2 that amount
<judgen> bulltitan not all
<UzzaDead> probably :D
<bulltitan> mos of it
<judgen> bulltitan microsoft has done good things too
<gupta> judgen: Thanks, I think I'll reuest a cd then :D
<UzzaDead> is it possible to compile my own custom kernel in kubuntu :)
<bulltitan> most i mean
<bulltitan> yep
<bulltitan> i know judgen
<judgen> UzzaDead its possible in every linux
<UzzaDead> i mean is there a noob guide for me :)
<godzero> my 2.6ghz pc w/1gb ram  is in some ways slower than my old 68k amiga
<judgen> bulltitan the wors invention ever that microsoft conceeded was ms implemetnation of netbeui
<UzzaDead> godzero, i think thats because as hardware got faster and faster the coders got lazier and lazier with their optimizations and clever hacks
<judgen> godzero the only thing i really lack when using my amiga is protected memoryspace
<MasterEvilAce> anyone know any way to disable the black and white effect on the logout screen?
<bulltitan> i have a bunch of illegal stuff from microsoft but it will be no point to tell you guys what you already know
<judgen> UzzaDead i can run xvid movies at full speed on a 200mhz amiga, and its not even remotly possible on a via c3 933mhz withouth framedrops
<bulltitan> the guy is a genious but an evil one
<UzzaDead> judgen,  you joke o_o
<judgen> UzzaDead nope not kidding there
<UzzaDead> thats obscene!
<godzero> xvid on a 200 mhz amiga? ppc?
<judgen> yup
<judgen> have some accelerator card thoug, never opened the case
<judgen> was thinking about buying a new amiga and kick in a sonnet g3 upgrade to about 733mhz and 512mb ram + a few scsi disks
<judgen> that wouls be cool when running old apps =)
<Mongey> how do i get the them manager working
<_tom> wouldnt they most likely be cpu clocked
<_tom> so theyd run SuPERFAsT
<bulltitan> if you can run a xvid on that ,...hum geee
<judgen> _tom i dont know about that, you can run the same games on a amiga 500 and a 233mhz amiga 4000 and have the same framrate (locked to vsync i think)
<judgen> amiga os stil have the problem with protected memoryspace, so if one app goes down. it takes sall the os with it
<bulltitan> i have a doubt
<_tom> http://pastebin.ca/62489 god >:( crazy webmin
<UzzaDead> judgen, you use cedega right?
<_tom> well not that but crazy me for not using expert mode during install NO MAKE By DEFAULT????
<bulltitan> why there is some ppl still using amiga,... remember i'm a noob
<dennis_p> jugden: long live mint and multitos! Oh wait this is the kubuntu channel
<bulltitan> what makes it still good to be alive
<tuxcicles> i think amigas are like some kind of standard in australia, idn't it?
<bulltitan> hum
<bulltitan> i don't want any technical specs or anything just to know why they use it and what for?
<canid> any idea if after loading KDE on standard ubuntu dekstop its common for it not to get past <loading modules> on startup?
<bulltitan> it is interesting for me
<godzero> judgen: I thought the protected memory think was an artifact of my 68k.. 68020 and better suported prot mem.. but the never OSs (aga age) didn't?
<godzero> I had a hevily modified A500
<dennis_p> 68030 and up
<bulltitan> sorry to all amiga users it wasn't an insult just curiosity
<godzero> s/never/newer .. dennis_p: thanks
<jorik> i upgraded to dapper yesterday and ever since, my computer freezes from time to time. I've had two freezes last night (when i tried to log out of KDE, and when i tried to log out of Gnome). this morning KDE just froze out of nowhere (i was only using opera and amarok at the time) and when i restarted my computer, it kept freezing trying to start KDE (i tried a couple times, seems it freezes right when it's trying to restart the session). I r
<jorik> estarted again using an older kernel and while KDE started succesfully this time, my sound no longer works. i already did an apt-get update & upgrade (nothing changed), but im a bit puzzled as to what to try next. any ideas ?
<MasterEvilAce> I messed with style settings.. how do I revert back to kubuntu defaults for everything?
<godzero> bulltitan: heavy multimedia, desktop pub, graphics, good sound.. etc
<bulltitan> good answer it almost make me wnat to get one
<dennis_p> godzero: Don't thank me I was in the oposite camp :-)
<bulltitan> want i mean
<judgen> godzero correct
<judgen> UzzaDead no i use wine
<tuxcicles> I used to have an amega many moons ago, ran off of floppies, but it was cool
<godzero> dennis_p: oposite camp? x86 ?
<dennis_p> Atari ST / Falcon
<judgen> bulltitan to buy an amiga now without actually been part of the amiga revolution is just stupid. as you wont have the nostalgic buzz, and you will probably dont like the speed as the max possible cpu is 733 and very expensive
<judgen> tuxcicles floppy amigas.... i have an hdd amiga with a voodoo5 in it =)
<godzero> atari st was an amiga w/o the graphics, or the pre-empt OS.. but was still 68k.. so not too bad
<tuxcicles> i am talking back in the 80's here
<bulltitan> as i said it was just curiosity not an insult and the first putter i had was an old cz spectrum b/w
<godzero> tuxcicles: we know
<bulltitan> i was always looking for amiga but not money enough
<tuxcicles> i had a hardrive too, i think it costs like $500 for 20 meg
<bulltitan> lol
<dennis_p> yeah, pre-emptive and memory protection only came in 1992 on the atari and was end of life before it got wide use.
<godzero> sounds about right... my first 1 MB of ram cost me $113+tax/shipping
<judgen> tuxcicles one of theese? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amiga_1000
<tuxcicles> the processor was in the keyboard
<judgen> aah amiga 500
<godzero> 500 or 600
<judgen> then you couldnt have a hdd in it
<bulltitan> those times,... :(
<godzero> 1200 had a hdd
<judgen> the 600 model was actually less good than 500
<judgen> godzero yes it had
<judgen> and a rom for the os
<tuxcicles> it was external
<judgen> damn it booted fast compared to many other oses of the day
<godzero> slap on the side?
<judgen> why cant i buy a kickstart rom for linux today, or any other os... that would be soo cool
<judgen> boot ubuntu in 1sec from ddr3 =)
<judgen> amiga 600 was the budgetmodel of the amiga 500
<godzero> x86 arch is lame. maybe a flash disk?
<oggers> hello. Which is the correct/recommended way to create an encrypted filesystem on dapper?
<judgen> flash is mostly too slow to be usable, unless you want to pay four and a half fortune for it
<godzero> oggers: at the partition level?
<godzero> oggers: or file level?
<resmo> hi
<dennis_p> The Falcon 030 was quite a waste of money although you could surf the internet and read about how money was spend on the Jaguar as Atari feared for their illigal use of IBM patents after they learned how suiing worked well when they took some money from Sega.
<oggers> godzero: at partition level
<judgen> hehe a friend of mine modified/rewrote an entire filesystem so noone except his computer could read the partitions
<oggers> judgen: too much work for me ;-)
<judgen> inzane level of security =)
<bulltitan> gotta crash see u later
<tuxcicles> now that is security
<judgen> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/d7/AmigaOS_3_9_Workbench.jpg
<judgen> amiga os 3.9
<godzero> oggers: a place to start: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120091
<godzero> <tuxcicles> now that is security .. no not really. just obfuscation
<tuxcicles> so secure that no one can get into it
<godzero> I could no prob most likely
<dennis_p> *ACCESS GRANTED*
<godzero> but then again I did crypto a while back..
<dennis_p> there, see
<godzero> ;P
<judgen> anyone looked at this system http://aros-exec.org/modules/xcgal/albums/userpics/10468/Full_Desktop.jpg
<judgen> seems fun
<judgen> an attempt to revive amiga on an non ppc system
<godzero> I tried the aros system. not bad... and realyy fast... even under VM
<godzero> 5 second boot
<oggers> godzero: thanx, but I already knew it. I'll try to apply it on dapper.
<godzero> I hated win95's standards.. the when I went back to Amiga OS/aros I actually got confused. Time goes quick
<godzero> oggers: I wish I knew a quick plug-in for dapper, but There are resones it's hrd to do to say /home/mylogin... It should be looked into
<godzero> reasons
<dennis_p> Is there a kubuntu FAQ? after enabling available repros xine extra does not reveal itself.
<judgen> godzero how would you proceed to getting files from an filesystem that you never have seen before and does not work as any other filesystem that you have ever seen before?
<judgen> dennis- have you done a "sudo apt-get update"
<walter> test
<dennis_p> yes inside adept manager
<arnau> Hello
<arnau> I have kubuntu dapper but I have no sound in mozilla-thunderbird. All other applications as firefox, xine, etc., work OK. Somebody knows how to fix it?
<godzero> judgen: think of inserting a apple floppy into a c=64's1541 drive... makes no sence at first.. but once you figure out the riles, it's pretty easy.... crypto is differenet
<godzero> arg, i can't type
<MasterEvilAce> am I supposed to have something for "3D Accelerator" under "opengl" in KInfoCenter?? it says Unknown..
<godzero> crypto is when you know the rules, its still hard to de-crypt due to the math
<godzero> MasterEvilAce: what video card do you have?
<dennis_p> All the URLs are the same in my repositories only the Component differs. Is that wrong?
<pekuja> probably not
<godzero> dennis_p: here's my /etc/apt/sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15189
<MasterEvilAce> godzero: geforce 2 GO
<godzero> I don't have a geforce card :( I can't help
<godzero> jorik displays his wisdom
<slow-motion> bbl
<Healot> hi kubuntuans
<godzero> kubuntu? what's that? j/k.
<godzero> all: any info on edgy?
<MasterEvilAce> what's  good program for writing C, C#, C++ apps?
<dennis_p> It means feline humanity on top of me
<viksa> need help to configure by TV-CARD please
<godzero> dennis_p: that's just wrong. wrong. wrong.wrong
<dennis_p> heard Kate has colorfull plugins to do do programming
<godzero> kate is not bad, but any votes for a better ide?
<apokryphos> kdevelop is meant to be very good
<Terminus> godzero: kdevelop?
<Terminus> darn... apokryphos beat me to it. :p
<chunLaptop> hello all,  i use kate as a text editor for programming
<apokryphos> I use M$ Word
<apokryphos> really good tools
<Healot> MasterEvilAce: were you thinking of IDE?
<MasterEvilAce> yeah
<MasterEvilAce> kdevelop i think i remember using on some other distro
<MasterEvilAce> so i shall install that
<Healot> KDevelop or Eclipse
<godzero> apokryphos: i agree, we all should program in ms word
<apokryphos> umbrello is also around
<godzero> I never used umbrello.. any good?
<edneymatias> hello!
<apokryphos> godzero: can't vouch for it myself, but it's quite popular, and comes by default on the Kubuntu distribution
<apokryphos> oh wait, doesn't seem to anymore
<apokryphos> ok...... it didn't even in hoary. Must be my imagination
<apokryphos> available in Universe of course though
<vinboy> umbrello is good
<godzero> lol, tricky thing, memory
<godzero> actally I do use kate for xhtml. Not bad
<godzero> actually
<apokryphos> for a couple of webpages I use kate or vim for very quick editing, for larger projects and for docbook I tend to use Quanta
<apokryphos> they're all very good
<godzero> I've had no luck with Quanta.. at all
<apokryphos> what do you mean>?
<godzero> crashes
<apokryphos> ack
<apokryphos> last few versions I've used have at least been very stable here; can't report having any crashes
<godzero> I should try it again.. it's been 1/2 year
<apokryphos> feature and functionality-wise it's an excellent application
<apokryphos> it just really needs a usability makeover
<apokryphos> many cases of widgets in widgets
<jorik> ok i tried installing the binary ati (radeon 9600) drivers but nothing changed ... i still get random lockups when using the latest kernel
<apokryphos> *problematic cases, that is
<jorik> also, something very odd happens when i use the latest kernel: x doesnt start but draws my screen like it looked right before it crashed
<godzero> jorik: curious.. what does it draw? The usuall psudo-grey hash pattern?
<jorik> godzero, nope, its just my KDE session like it was before it crashed, except in the top right corner there are a few black areas
<godzero> hrm.. thinking..
<MasterEvilAce> so it's like a screenshot?
<jorik> MasterEvilAce, yup
<steph_> hello everyone, i have dapper (kubuntu), and unlike breezy my usb is not automaticaly automounted... has someone had the same pb?
<jorik> its weird huh ? i'd never imagine linux would save that information. maybe because i didnt cut the power but just pressed reset that it's somehow still retained in my radeon's RAM
<MasterEvilAce> jorik: or perhaps X is starting then crashing pretty quickly?
<godzero> can you alt-f1?
<jorik> MasterEvilAce, well, it showed a konsole in which i typed "sudo apt-g", so i dont think it's that
<godzero> sorry: control-alt-f1
<jorik> godzero, nope, switching consoles never worked, not on ubuntu, not on any other linux i've ever tried on this machine (gentoo, mandrake)
<dennis_p> well i'm going to try to complete my install with http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<kbrooks_> dennis-: go on
<godzero> hrm.. sounds to me like a video driver prob. ALL: any ideas?
<steph_> someone for usb pb? please
* havoc starts ubuntu install
<jorik> looking through launchpad it seems like im not the only one with this problem
<godzero> jorik: laptop?
<jorik> no it's a desktop: AMD athlon with an ATI Radeon 9600
<kbrooks_> I HAVE A QUESTION
<kbrooks_> WHY doesnt adept accept any --set-selections option? or even a single -o option?
<kbrooks_> this could be a chance for easyubuntu to stop using apt-get
<kbrooks_> and go for  adept
<kbrooks_> we dont use apt-get on Ubuntu
<kbrooks_> why then should the adept package manager be treated as 2nd class?
<apokryphos> we really do use it 8)
<kbrooks_> because it doesnt accept --set-selections or -o
<Healot> 2nd class app? wtf?
<kbrooks_> apokryphos: we as in EU
<apokryphos> EU?
<kbrooks_> we use synaptic on ubuntu
<kbrooks_> eu = easyubuntu
<apokryphos> right, yeah
<apokryphos> adept is a fine and dandy GUI front-end to apt
<ludek> Hi
<kbrooks_> EasyUbuntu *should* use adept on kubuntu, but it isnt compatible with synaptic in that it doesnt accept --set-selections or -o
<kbrooks_> so EasyUbuntu uses apt-get instead
<kbrooks_> get it?
<apokryphos> kbrooks_: mornfall's often around, I recommend asking him if there's any alternatives
<kbrooks_> apokryphos: ^^^ - in that configuration, adept is treated as a second class applicaton
<havoc> hmm, easyubuntu looks good for lazy people like me
<kbrooks_> havoc: there are various bugs up on LP that coulkd be fixed if EU switched from  apt-get to adept
<kbrooks_> havoc: for instance, Flash shows a dialog box in the CLI
<kbrooks_> havoc: EU uses a log window
<kbrooks_> havoc: But it sucks
<havoc> so don't use EU?
<Healot> EU? European Union?
<kbrooks_> havoc: you're wrong there. we want to fix these bugs
<kbrooks_> Healot: easyubuntu
<havoc> ok
<barros> hi.. yesterday i tried to compile a custom kernel.. just to confirm, the better way of doing this is getting the linux-source package and compile it, right?
<Healot> abbreviate
<kbrooks_> the log window shows terminal dialog window gibberish
<kbrooks_> get it all now, y'all?
<j0rik> k sorry, my connection dropped for a sec. if anyone said anything to me after godzero asked if i was using a laptop: i havent read it
<godzero> My baby was born 6 years ago, today.. at about this time. Eveyone: give Stephi a "yay"!
<havoc> Yay! :)
<kbrooks_> apokryphos: ok, will do
<godzero> :)
<kbrooks_> apokryphos: does he have e-mail?
<apokryphos> kbrooks_: http://web.mornfall.net/
<kbrooks_> k
<dennis_p> Well easyubuntu turned out to be easy, my dr who recordings play with sound now, thanks
<dennis_p> too bad it had no chackmark for install and configure mythtv for NL :-)
<kbrooks_> dennis_p: ummm.
<kbrooks_> grr.
<kbrooks_> my dsites down for some reason
<barros> when I boot it up, I dont get that splash screen! do I have to enable something to it works?
<DeadS0ul> borros do you have usplash
<godzero> Stephi will really like that she is famous now! :)
<barros> DeadS0ul: probably, cause when I boot the ekrnel shipped in ubuntu I got the splash..
<barros> DeadS0ul: and I got the linux-source, from ubuntu too
<dennis_p> Do I need to do something more after installing ssh server? "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start" says "fail"
<barros> dennis_p: I got this same issue.. I run it by hand and then averything worked..
<dennis_p> how to do that?
<godzero> dennis_p: hrm.. i get no such error
<barros> dennis_p: just do /usr/sbin/sshd
<barros> i dunno why, but probably some default configs is not installed with the package
<barros> DeadS0ul: do I have to enable something in the make menuconfig?
<j0rik> is there a safe way to downgrade back to breezy without having to re-install the entire OS ?
<apokryphos> nope
<godzero> j0rik: no, I don't think s. Not easily anyways
<j0rik> is it possible to reinstall breezy over / without creating a new filesystem on / ? im thinking maybe just delete everything except /home from the live cd and then install brezzy over it
<apokryphos> j0rik: this is one of the reasons you should have /home on a seperate partition 8)
<imbrandon> j0rik: thats the good thing about haveing a/home partition ;)
<apokryphos> anyhow, not sure how it is for Ubuntu. A lot of distributions tend to force you to format whatever's mounted as /
<j0rik> thanks, i feel much better now
<doktoreas> is there a livecd of 6.06?
<godzero> j0rik: yes.
<apokryphos> j0rik: what problems are you experiencing on dapper?
<apokryphos> doktoreas: /msg ubotu faq
<godzero> it's called dual-booting. detup hda2 (or some such) as "/"
<godzero> s/detup/setup
<j0rik> apokryphos, X crashes randomly, but only when i use the latest kernel (good thing i still had two older kernels), so i think it's because of 3d acceleration
<apokryphos> j0rik: what card do you have? What errors does X give? etc etc
<dennis_p> sudo /usr/sbin/sshd      I did, but I don't get response on its IP when i try to fish
<j0rik> i dont know what errors X gives: it just freezes (sometimes i can still move my mouse around; but nothing "clicks" and my KB is dead too). it's an ATI Radeon 9600
<godzero> dennis_p: fish relies on ssh on the far end
<j0rik> i found some bugs on launchpad that might be what im experiencing (who've all -oh the joy- seem to have been downgraded from critical to normal)
<dennis_p> yes i try to fish into this kubuntu computer
<apokryphos> j0rik: you installed the drivers? Successfully? When X does crash, you really should look for the error message
<themoddingden> i'm having issues with glx
<themoddingden> in 5.10
<themoddingden> nvidia drivers are there
<themoddingden> logo comes up before login to kde
<themoddingden> but running glx i get the slide show
<godzero> dennis_p: OK, let me catch up: You have a kubuntu machine as the remote? SSH is installed on remote?
<j0rik> apokryphos, i installed the latest drivers from ATI successfully (when i run glxinfo they show up), X seemed to crash pretty much randomly untill the last time. Now, whenever i start X, it crashes immediatly and shows what appears to be a screenshot of the last crash (i know it's a screenshot and not a new session because it has "sudo apt-g" typed into a konsole)
<apokryphos> j0rik: so next type start x manually (startx), and see what errors it gives when it crashes
<godzero> wow, lots of video probs
<dennis_p> godzero: ssh server installed via adept in kubuntu. try to fish from debian computer into kubuntu like i did before installing dapper here.
<j0rik> apokryphos, ok ill try, brb
<j0rik> btw how do i the error log from startx ?
<apokryphos> j0rik: the error will be output to the screen you're on, but the Xorg log is in /var/log
<j0rik> ok
<dennis_p> godzero: typed "/usr/sbin/sshd" gave key not allowed to read so "sudo /usr/sbin/sshd" and it prints nothing, no error no confirmation.
<godzero> dennis_p: so, as you prooly know.. the prob is on the local machine. Permisions specificly
<TheFuzzball> hello, I was trying to install metabar with apt and it said Errors were encountered while processing:
<TheFuzzball>  /var/cache/apt/archives/metabar_0.7-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<TheFuzzball> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), then I tried to build from source and it said (when I ran make), make: *** [all]  Error 2 and complained that it coulden't find KonqSidebarPlugin, can somebody help?
<jorik> apokryphos, hmm odd: X started normally and direct rendering is working.
<apokryphos> TheFuzzball: what does sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/metabar_0.7-0ubuntu2_i386.deb  .......give?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there? in here somebody uses opera?
<TheFuzzball> luke@ringo:~/tmp/28725-kmetabar-0.2-beta2/kmetabar-0.2-beta2/kmetabar$ sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/metabar_0.7-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<TheFuzzball> (Reading database ... 241659 files and directories currently installed.)
<TheFuzzball> Unpacking metabar (from .../metabar_0.7-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
<TheFuzzball> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/metabar_0.7-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--install):
<TheFuzzball>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/metabar.png', which is also in package konq-plugins
<TheFuzzball> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<TheFuzzball> Errors were encountered while processing:
<TheFuzzball>  /var/cache/apt/archives/metabar_0.7-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<TheFuzzball> use Konqueror, or firefox
<Terminus> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i want to install the mplayer straming plugin but i don't know how
<TheFuzzball> distro?
<godzero> I think metaba is already installed, try konqueror+f9
<TheFuzzball> godzero, its another version
<godzero> k
<TheFuzzball> all I need is a file named konqsidebarplugin.h to put in metaber/src
<jorik> apokryphos, ok it seems i cheered to soon
<jorik> so last boot: direct rendering and sound were both OK, but when i tried running fgl_glxgears for i think about 3 seconds, X crashed again. i did a reboot without cutting full power and when X started it crashed immediatly showing the frozen glxgears from last boot a second or two and then shutting down my monitor
<dennis_p> godzero: do you mean the host (kubuntu ssh server) is running now?
<jorik> i cut power completely and restarted ubuntu and now X runs fine. it seems like whenever i simply press the reset button mt graphics card freaks out.
* mode/#kubuntu [-oo Ubugtu Riddell]  by ChanServ
<jorik> ugh, and then it froze *again*, this time without even touching fgl_glxgears
<jorik> but curiously: even tho everything froze, i was still able to move my mouse around (tho nothing responded to it). my KB was dead too
<rebegin> hey all!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> halo? a user that uses konqueror and mplayerplugin can give me a sec?
<rebegin> any wifi-master here?
<DerKlops> hi
<rebegin> i've got a small question
<Tallia1Kubuntu> who don't :)
<rebegin> hehe
<DerKlops> where i can put a script, that will be always execute at start?
<rebegin> so here it is: wifi works with ndiswrapper, but after boot i have to always enter sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid MYESSID and sudo ifdown wlan0 and sudo ifup wlan0 to get it work...any ideas how to autmotize it at boottime?
<j0rik> mkay now it crashed trying to open kate. im using the 2.6.12-10 kernel now as it seems the crashes only happen when i use the 2/6/15-23 kernel (when i boot the 12-10 kernel it doesnt use 3d acceleration i think)
<rebegin> DerKlops: i think to the /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh file
<DerKlops> thx
<rebegin> not sure though
<rebegin> give it a try
<DerKlops> bye all
<synmoo> Anyone help me with a power management issue in dapper? The LCD on my laptop will not turn off. The screen blanks after the power off timer expires, but the backlight does not turn off.
<synmoo> It's a dell Insp 8500
<Al-Daja> web browser
<synmoo> Al-Daja: As in, the browser is keeping the display from completely powering down? I'll do a fresh boot without opening anything and see if that does it.
<Al-Daja> thx
<synmoo> Al-Daja: If that is the problem, can you recommend a solution so that I don't have to close my browser all the time?
<Al-Daja> yep system monitor and i shutdown what is powerdown
<fred___> dfsdf
<Al-Daja> but anyways i'm completely noob
<Al-Daja> so don't ask me
<Al-Daja> O:O
<joffrey> bonjour atous
<bdmp> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<joffrey> :)
<joffrey> merci bye
<gil> i need help with klaptop
<StR> gil: what is klaptop?
<gil> laptop power management
<gil> i cant place computer in standby/suspend
<Hobbsee> gil: try kpowersave
<gil> same results
<noaXess_kubuntu> if i have installed kubuntu dapper drake 6.06 flight 6 and always installed the latest updates.. will my system automaticly updated to the latest kubuntu dapper drake 6.06 LTS ??
<Hobbsee> noaXess_kubuntu: yes
<Hobbsee> it already is :)
<noaXess_kubuntu> hi Hobbsee.. okey :) cool
<gil> my screen completely blanks on  resume,,,,,
<gil> there has to be a way to get this to work
<Hobbsee> noaXess_kubuntu: do you understand what the concept of snapshot releases are?
<Hobbsee> gil: like...completely?  or does it come back after a while
<noaXess_kubuntu> ony my asus w1v notebook. i have allways the problem with the graficdriver.. i need to use fglx instead of ati driver.. if i now make a fresh install i need to go to console and chanche grafic driver.. then X works
<noaXess_kubuntu> is it possible to preconfigure this?
<noaXess_kubuntu> Hobbsee: snapshot releases.. i think.. update and have it :)
<gil> kpowersave places computer in suspend mode but when it comes out of suspend the screen blanks/blinks a couple of times then it locks up
<Hobbsee> noaXess_kubuntu: yeah
<gil> so...any ideas about suspend mode on my laptop...i have tinkered with acpi-support in many ways, still, no smoke
<Hobbsee> gil: drat.  what model laptop?
<gil> Toshiba M40
<Hobbsee> !hardware
<ubotu> hardware is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Hobbsee> gil: is it listed in...no..wait..not there....the laptop testing page...
<Hobbsee> they sometimes have solutions on what to do to get the card running
<Hobbsee> gil: is this dapper?
<gil> yep....just upgraded....
<gil> the funny thing is that it used to work  a long time ago and then it just stopeed
<Kamping_Kaiser> LaptopTestingTeam
<gil> locks up my drivce
<Kamping_Kaiser> gil, file a bug, noting a recesion (pity you didnt do it at the time)
<slow-motion> re
<gil> does anyone here have a toshiba laptop that suspends/resumes no problem
<mtR`> hi
<jaro> Hi guys
<Hobbsee> gil: toshiba a10 satellite.  it sorta works.
<jaro> I have a problem with CVS
<jaro> whenever I want to login via emtpy password... nothing happens
<mtR`> how can I install Irssi 0.8.9?
<gil> Hobbsee: did you have to alter any config files
<mtR`> what I have to type in console?
<Hawkwind> mtR`: sudo apt-get install irssi
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: it's installed by default
<v3ctor> dapper has version 0.8.10
<Hobbsee> oh
<mtR`> hm, so where it is?
<v3ctor> type `irssi --version`
<mtR`> in root console?
<v3ctor> no...never run irc as root
<v3ctor> run in normal console
<Chris_H> hey guys, im a bit of a linux n00b and im trying to download Audacity
<mtR`> ok
<AL89> i installed dapper yesterday... is "knewsticker" still available? i can't really find it in its "old place"...
<Chris_H> im not sure which version. i downloaded the latest Kubuntu distro
<Chris_H> is that dapper?
<v3ctor> irssi -c <irc serv er> -n <nick>
<AL89> yeas, Chris_H
<Chris_H> 6.0.6 i think it is
<Chris_H> thanks AL
<mtR`> ok, 0.8.10
<mtR`> but, where I can find it. :P
<mtR`> mhm
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Ah, didn't know it was installed by default.  I'm still new to all this Ubuntu stuff yet :)
<Hawkwind> mtR`: As normal user type: irssi  or irs(hit the tab key)
<v3ctor> mtR`: which irssi
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: it is :)  Which means that you can technically use it, while your system finishes configuring, which is nice :D
<Chris_H> i got the .deb file
<Chris_H> how do i put it on there
<Chris_H> ?
<mtR`> ok, it works I think
<Chris_H> sorry if im too n00bish!
<v3ctor> sudo apt-get install audacity
<klimek> ok, it works xD
<klimek> thanks :)
<AL89> Chris_H, query
<Chris_H> yeah AL
<Chris_H> i have the .deb file of Audacity, but im a bit of a linux newbie
<Chris_H> how do i put it on there
<Jack_Sparrow> I am new to KU but I seem to be having problems, installed and grub bootloader messed up boot to XP, HD install has errors assertion failed , adept keeps crashing, all on multiple installs on diferent computers
<Chris_H> i have the latest Kubuntu AL89
<v3ctor> sudo dpkg -i <adacity>.deb
<Fillado> Chris_H all you should need to do is type "sudo apt-get install audacity"
<Chris_H> thanks fillado
<Chris_H> appreciate the newbie help! :D
<Chris_H> Linux is a bit scary tbh
<Fillado> lol
<AL89> :P
<Fillado> it used to be way more when you had to go around the internet looking for all sorts of dependencies
<cfraz89> well its nearly  the end of 06/06/06
<v3ctor> just starting here
<klimek> does anyone know how to change screen resolution?
<v3ctor> klimek: you can use system settings
<jaro> Can someone help me resolve this thing with CVS ???
<Fillado> should just be in system settings klimek
<klimek> hm, they are not resolution settings :P
<v3ctor> system setting > display
<klimek> or don't see it
<klimek> ok ok, i have ;)
<noaXess_kubuntu> is there a repo for freeswan? ipsec package..
<v3ctor> is it much different than openswan?
<havoc> openvpn
<heyall> hi guyz
<heyall> i was wandering how lond does it take to ship the cd's?
<heyall> :)
<heyall> :)
<heyall> : )
<heyall> people?
<Hawkwind> heyall: The site says about 6 weeks when you order them
<ubuntu_> hi all. may I ask a question_
<Hawkwind> ubuntu_: You just did :P
<heyall> they are shiped from nerthalands ?
<heyall> the cd's i mean!
<luh> heyall, no clue - why not just download it?
<heyall> i have no  burner :(
<heyall> my other pc is gone
<Hawkwind> heyall: I'm sure they are shipped from headquarters
<heyall> for a while
<luh> Ubugtu, what is your question?
<Hawkwind> heyall: You don't have friends ?
<luh> download it on another machine
<Hawkwind> heyall: Or a local lug
<heyall> ya
<heyall> :(
<ubuntu_> ^^ I'm planning on installing kubuntu on my pc, on a secondary hard disk. I have windows on a raid0 over two sata drives and I'm not sure if the kubuntu or boot manager could break the windows partition
<heyall> can i format the disk and install inux?
<luh> no local lug? no friends?
<heyall> have friends
<heyall> but do u know how long it takes
<luh> Uberriffic, well - if you don't break the windows partition why should kubuntu?
<luh> well ask them to download it for you
<heyall> i have a high speed internet i downloaded it in 1 hour
<luh> yes - i have a very slow dsl connection
<luh> just upgrading on dapper - it'll probably last another 10 hours
<heyall> wtf
<haakonn> running the latest kubuntu (fresh install, fresh user) i have a problem: kweather is not configured, and when i right-click and choose "Configure KWeather", i get a window saying "Empty Page" and there's nothing there
<heyall> 10 hours
<heyall> are u crazy?
<heyall> do u have dilaup?
<luh> take your harddisc to a friends and burn it there
<ubuntu_> well, I'll just try it. wish me luck ^^
<luh> i did that a lot when i had no burner
<luh> heyall, well i wanted kubuntu - so i did that
<heyall> :(  my friends are not that good in computers ill ask my sis to buy a burner today
<heyall> should i burn all files
<heyall> on the disc
<luh> nope - i have a connection where i get about 40 kBytes max speed
<heyall> without editing anything
<heyall> wtf i get 3mb in a very good day
<heyall> and on bittcommet 200KB :) use bitcomet dude  :)
<luh> well  I'm living in the country side
<heyall> me in amsterdam
<luh> i use wget
<luh> because i can't have my computer running all day long
<luh> wget is very nice
<heyall> should i burn all the files on the pc!?
<heyall> the cd*
<luh> heyall, - why don't you just download the iso-file for the install disc, - and burn it - and than download the rest via internet
<bal> sorry to ask, but how do i open a fuse-2.5.3.tar.gz??
<luh> it'll do that without no problems, that's probably how everyone does it with a normal kind of internet connection
<heyall> how big is the iso file?
<heyall> i have an usb miniharddisk
<luh> bal - tar xzvf fuse-2.5.3.tar.gz
<luh> about a cd size
<bal> i type that, in konsole?
<heyall> am  waiting so hard for linux cant wait to use it
<heyall> holyshit
<haakonn> bal:  fuse is probably harder to set up than you want to deal with :)
<heyall> i have like 8mb
<luh> yes
<heyall> 80*
<heyall> 80mb
<bal> hasskonn: is there an easier way, to view NTFS?
<heyall> on the usb drive
<haakonn> bal:  not sure
<haakonn> though i don't know how fuse will help you view ntfs
<imbrandon> bal: ntfs read is in the kernel
<luh> bal - this just opens the compressed tarball - don't ask me how to deal with it - ok?
<bal> imbrandon: does that mean its built in?
<imbrandon> bal: just type "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hddX /mount/point"
<heyall> i am working on a fully C++  MMORPG
<heyall> :)
<heyall> :(
<heyall> brb
<Terminus> imbrandon, bal: that doesn't set perms for regular users. "sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=0222 /dev/hdX /mnt/point" might be a better idea. :)
<imbrandon> heyall: please watch your lang in here
<heyall> kk   what a late reaction man!!
<heyall> sorry
<bal> ok thanks
<bal> ill try it
<Shaezsche> ubuntu recognizes a hardware knob on my laptop to adjust volume, but kubuntu does not. Why is that? shouldnt hardware recognition be the same for both versions? any idea how i can fix this?
<bal> terminus: mount: mount point /mnt/point does not exist
<bal> is what it replied
<Terminus> bal: you're supposed to replace /dev/hdX and /mnt/point with the appropriate parameters. :)
<imbrandon> bal:  that statement was intended to be replaced by where you want it mounted
<bal> oh...
<bal> that seems too complicated for me
<imbrandon> what /dev is your ntfs partition on ?
<bal> G:/   ?maybe
<imbrandon> hehe no
<imbrandon> ok ........
<bal> lol, ill look hold on
<Terminus> imbrandon: i don't think he knows about partitions and stuff. :)
<Terminus> bal: what does "sudo fdisk -l|grep NTFS" return?
<imbrandon> Terminus: yea just relized that
<bal> /dev/hdb1               1       10010    80405293+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<bal> /dev/sda1   *           1       23878   191800003+  17  Hidden HPFS/NTFS
<luh> imbrandon, just missing "I'm using linux 6.06 - can someone help me" *scnr*
<imbrandon> luh: i dont understand what your asking?
<bal> basicly one partition of mine (ntfs) has become inactive, and windows can't read it, so i thought id try reading through linux. but im new to linux
<Hobbsee> luh: no, they dont even say the 6.06 part - they just say linux, or kubuntu
<Terminus> bal: you probably want "sudo mkdir /mnt/hdb1 && sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=0222 /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1"
<luh> imbrandon, - that was meant as joke - we get this in another channel quite often - linux 6.06 or linux 10.1
<Terminus> bal: if the stuff you're looking for isn't in hdb1, try hda1.
<imbrandon> ahh ;)
<bal> ok
<Terminus> bal: i meant sda1 instead of hda1. =D
<luh> Hobbsee, there is a channel were linux 10.1 is very common - and it's a running gag for those who have been there for a longer time
<Hobbsee> luh: yep.  suse?
<bal> ok, i think it is on sda1
<luca__> hello
<luca__> udev is causing a lot of problems
<Shaezsche> what file system do most people use for linux? ext3?
<luca__> . /dev/null is not created with 0666 permissions
<Hobbsee> Shaezsche: ext3 or reiserfs, i tihnk
<luca__> so x does not start
<luca__> any idea?
<luca__> why isn't udev active by default?
<luca__> i wonder how kubuntu handles usb replugging without udev
<Shaezsche> reiserfs is the same as reiser4 right?
<Terminus> Shaezsche: nope. :)
<Shaezsche> what is the big differences?
<bal> Terminus: is this what you meant? ''sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1 && sudo mount -t ntfs -o unmask=0222/dev/sda1/mnt/sda1''
<defrysk> shachaf, reiser 4 is the latest but not compatable with grub afaIk
<defrysk> shachaf, so if you use reiser4 use lilo or make sure to use another fs for /boot
<Terminus> bal: yes... it's umask, not unmask, and there should be spaces between umask /dev and /mnt.
<bal> ok
<makko> why can't i connect to the x11 server in a root konsole (after i run "sudo konsole")? ndazza: when i run "sudo konsole", i cannot open any x11 app from that konsole; but, when i run "sudo xterm", i can run any x11 app. how do you explain that? it doesn't look like a permissions issue to me.
<Shaezsche> will reisterFS give me a faster responding system than ext3? i.e. will it boot faster and be more responsive?
<RadiantFire> Shaezsche: it won't boot faster
<Hobbsee> Shaezsche: no, check out "how to make your system faster the way you can feel it" on ubuntuforums.org in teh howto section
<defrysk> ext3 is not as good on big files
<defrysk> but on average ext3 is a safe default I think
<v3ctor> ext3 is safe general purpose
<defrysk> yes
<defrysk> and ultra stable
<Healot> defrysk: you can configure ext3 fs to handle huge fuile
<v3ctor> yes
<defrysk> Healot, I did not know that
<v3ctor> xfs is your best bet for huge files
<RadiantFire> what is jfs good for?
<defrysk> xfs has a rep of "dataloss"
<defrysk> RadiantFire, jfs is good for nothing
<RadiantFire> thats sad
<v3ctor> lol
<RadiantFire> las time I compiled a kernel i came across it and wondered why it was there
<RadiantFire> I've never heard of anyone using it
<Healot> well, when install. you can select the inode option to "news" "defaults" "largefile"
<v3ctor> true..use xfs is you have stable environment on ups
<defrysk> RadiantFire, I tried it and its slower tham melasses in january
<RadiantFire> roflmao
<Healot> or you can format using fdisk and supply the inode option
<RadiantFire> thats fun
<v3ctor> Healot: that just determines how many inodes get created
<Healot> yeah
<RadiantFire> inodes are fun :-)
<v3ctor> yes
<v3ctor> love inodes
<RadiantFire> I've always wanted to find someone who ran out of inodes and had like 30GB left on his fs
<Healot> the less inode means larger file can be created
<defrysk> Healot, I'll remember that
<v3ctor> no
<bal> Terminus: does this mean, its allready accessable? ''mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/sda1': File exists''
<RadiantFire> less inodes means fewer files can be created
<v3ctor> less inodes means smaller inode talbe and fewer inodes
<Healot> yes... fewer files in huge size...
<Terminus> bal: that means the directory already exists. just mount it.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> HEY!? do you know a way to copy the firefox bookmarks into konqueror?
<RadiantFire> i discovered a cool new feature in konqueror
<Tallia1Kubuntu> thxn
<Tallia1Kubuntu> RadiantFire: like?
<Healot> Tallia1Kubuntu: Bookmark -> Edit Bookmark
<RadiantFire> import mozilla booksmakrs from there
<Healot> then File -> Import -> Firefox bookmark
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh.... didn't see it :) tnx
<RadiantFire> omg thats so cool!
<bal> Terminus: i get ''mount: only root can do that'' (thanks for your help btw)
<systest> Strangeness with KLaptop, performance profile changes bogomips but not CPU speed. Is this expected?
<ukdave> hi linux people
<RadiantFire> if you press control in konqueror it now gives you shortcut keys for all the links
<Healot> wellm :Mozilla:
<luca__> archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main udev 079-0ubuntu34 [239kB] 
<luca__> Scaricato 239kB i
<luca__> sorry
<luca__> udev is causing a lot of problems in ubuntu, with regard to /dev/null being not writeable. x does not start. how to fix this?
<ukdave> does anyone one know how to get the go menu with recent history in konqueror, I'm using dapper
<Terminus> bal: you missed the sudo. :)
<Healot> systest: CPU speed id determined by the board... BOGOmips by apps
<RadiantFire> ukdave I think you have to restore the default kde profiles
<ukdave> my /dev/null is set to rwrwrw or 666 as it's today-ur the bleedin antichrist-lol
<systest> Healot:  Undrstood, but find it odd that they don't change in the same way.
<ukdave> how do u do that
<systest> Healot: also believe that means that I'm not really seeing a speed increase when plugged in.
<Healot> Bogomips is fake... CPU cycle is real...
<systest> i.e. bogomips are just that, bogus
<systest> cross typed
<Healot> hence BOGO
<Healot> linux kernel is the worst kernel on determining MIPS :)
<systest> So, KLaptop is broken on my IBM T42.
<Healot> imho
<RapaElo> hello
<Healot> AMD 64 2800+ --> 3K++ MIPS?
<Healot> hello!
<simp> hello i have a big problem... while in linux my PC just crashes or something, i can't do anything and the screen stucks... but the quality of the picture isn't same anymore...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> RadiantFire: what was so hot in konqueror?
<Healot> WE've been conq
<Healot> 'ed
<bal> Terminus: i think ive made progress, so far ::
<bal> bal@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs
<bal> /dev/hdb1 on /media/hdb1 type ntfs (rw)
<bal> /dev/sda1 on /windows type ntfs (rw)
<RadiantFire> Tallia1Kubuntu: go to a website and then just hit ctrl
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes?
<RadiantFire> its freakin sweet
<RadiantFire> thats it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what?
<RadiantFire> it'll pop up a list of little panes next to the links
<bal> im positive its the sda1, i need to access
<RadiantFire> with numbers and letters
<RadiantFire> and if you press the number you go to the link
<RadiantFire> its awesome for me on this laptop, cuz I hate touchpads with a passion
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh, yeah..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have seen that few days ago
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> lazy people stuffs
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> like i am
<Terminus> bal: you shouldn't mess up the directory structures. filing 101. :)
<RadiantFire> i'm not lazy, i just suck at controlling the mouse via the control pad
<Terminus> bal: /mnt is the canonical mount point for misc filesystems and /media is the canonical mount point for removable filesystems.
<Terminus> bal: err... they contain the mount points.
<Healot> mousekey, RadiantFire?
<Terminus> bal: the umask=0222 parameter is supposed to give you the ability to access the partitions with limited access.
<ukdave> simp: u need to explain from the beginning as the pc boots up
<makko> in amarok, how can i setup mouse wheel to modify the volume only one percent at a time rather than eight or four?
<Terminus> bal: if in doubt, just umount them and start over.
<bal> Terminus: im not sure how to do most of what you just said..sorry
<Terminus> ubotu: tell bal about ntfs
<bal> do they need to be mounted for me to access the data?
<Terminus> bal: yes, they should be mounted AND they should have the proper permissions. the link ubotu gave you should help you. :)
<simp> ok ukdave, well i boot up the system properly... log on, and then after a while the crash happens... i get a "scrappy" screen that has been frozen and have to do a hard reset
<ukdave> simp: so it works ok and you get to the log on screen and then what happens
<simp> no ukdave i can even log on
<simp> anyway sorry have to go
<simp> i'l be back in an hour or two
<ukdave> if the u can log in and ur screen is just rubbish it sounds like linux cannot handle ur video card
<henning> hi
<linuxbambi> somebody has an idea why my amarok does not play any mp3s anymore
<linuxbambi> i installed all the codecs and it worked fine, i restartet my pc and no it does not play and tracks
<Terminus> linuxbambi: what package did you install? i only needed libxine-extracodecs and everything worked fine.
<makko> in amarok, how can i setup mouse wheel to modify the volume only one percent at a time rather than eight or four?
<linuxbambi> hey my adept has deinstalled too much programms including apept itself!
<linuxbambi> is there a way to repair this?
<imbrandon> linuxbambi: try "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" in a terminal
<RadiantFire> roflmao?
<imbrandon> ?
<RadiantFire> adept can uninstalled itself?
<RadiantFire> i feel like someone should build something into adept to prevent that
<imbrandon> no idea
<RadiantFire> make you use apt-get to remove it
<linuxbambi> lol shit, i can't even get apt-get install kubuntu-desktop via console
<imbrandon> ok watch the lang, but what error do you get ?
<RadiantFire> linuxbambi: i feel like it may be time for you to attempt to use the Rescue broken system
* imbrandon agrees most likely
<linuxbambi> how to?
<imbrandon> what error does it give you ?
<linuxbambi> unable to lock the administration directory
<imbrandon> did you use sudo ?
<RadiantFire> imbrandon: On a somewhat random topic, I've noticed a bunch of people come in here with adept crashes and then get the error message about unable to get a lock, other process using it, I wonder if that should go in the FAQ somewhere or something
<imbrandon> maybe
<imbrandon> RadiantFire: brb, but yea sounds good , maybe look for a wiki related to that and add it
<_chavo> If adept crashes it most likely leaves the dpkg subprocess running, and you can't use apt-get then
<HymnToLife> RadiantFire> people don't read FAQs anyway
<bal> Terminus: if you can still remember my situation, will this commad set my acess ''/dev/sda1   /media/windows   vfat   ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000'' ?
<Samuli^> what's the use of it being in the FAQ. As I remember it says "Maybe some other program is trying to use it" Or similar after the error.
<Terminus> bal: nope. /dev/sda1  /media/windows  ntfs  defaults,umask=0222  0  0
<Samuli^> "You can only have one package manager running" etc. It's pretty obvious anyways.
<_chavo> Samuli^, we can explain how to terminate the process
<RadiantFire> Samuli^: no, there is no other program using it, the lock is just not removed since there are unconfigured packages
<RadiantFire> its like the "wrong" error message
<RadiantFire> you can even manually delete the locks
<RadiantFire> and it won't work
<bal> Terminus: that was ':permission denied'
<Samuli^> RadiantFire, I see your point, but I wasn't talking about your problem in particular.
<Terminus> bal: what do you mean permission denied? during mount? or are you editing fstab without root perms?
<bal> bal@ubuntu:~$ sudo /dev/sda1  /media/windows  ntfs  defaults,umask=0222  0  0
<bal> sudo: /dev/sda1: command not found
<Davidosky> Hi all
<bal> Terminus: i just put the line you gave me, into konsole, and i got this
<bal> bal@ubuntu:~$ /dev/sda1  /media/windows  ntfs  defaults,umask=0222  0  0
<bal> bash: /dev/sda1: Permission denied
<HymnToLife> bal> this is not a command
<HymnToLife> you have to ad this line at the end of /etc/fstab
<Davidosky> Who know how can i configure a wireless lan with Kubuntu Dapper? (network card: Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG)
<DeadS0ul> oooo
<DeadS0ul> I go tthat working
<Davidosky> @_@
<DeadS0ul> get knetworkmanager, iwconfig, and uh...what else
<bal> well ive got the drive mounted, for sure. but i get confused doing the permissions, i was trying to follow that webpage.
<thompa> did anyone have issues with the kde 3.5.3 upgrade?
<DeadS0ul> you'll need to download ipw2100/ipw2200 firmware too,
<RadiantFire> so, when I install knetworkmanager it never goes past configuring interface
<RadiantFire> does anyone know what I have to do?
<thompa> my "get new wallpapers" has gotten slow on the get. takes forever
<Terminus> bal: err... that line is meant to be in /etc/fstab. it's not supposed to be a command that you're gonna run. i formatted it that way because the previous line you gave me sort of looked like it belonged in an fstab.
<Davidosky> mmm.... ok let's try with this program! :D
<thompa> I thought the ipw2200 firmware is there, or the driver is?
<bal> Terminus: so im meant to put in on ''gksudo gedit /etc/fstab'' that??
<thompa> i got ipw2200 runs no problem
<DeadS0ul> didja get wpa working? I havent' tried that yet
<Terminus> bal: yes. or "kdesu kate /etc/fstab" if you're running kubuntu.
<Davidosky> thompa: where i can download ipw2200 firmware?
<DeadS0ul> google it
<DeadS0ul> there's a sourceforge link for it
<thompa> Davidosky: its on intels web site or sourceforge
<bal> Terminus: yes, i am on kubuntu. is this the whole comand then? kdesu kate /etc/fstab /dev/sda1  /media/windows  ntfs  defaults,umask=0222  0  0
<DeadS0ul> if you're in kde just do alt+f2 gg:linux ipw2200
<thompa> Davidosky: I did not need it, ipw2200 is included in the kernel already
<thompa> Davidosky:http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<Terminus> bal: no. you're supposed to edit /etc/fstab.
<thompa> Davidosky: you shouldnt need it though, and it may make things worse
<davide> i'm back :D
<thompa> Davidosky: did you go to system settings: network settings?
<brandon_> can somebody try this login: cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@mplayerhq.hu:/cvsroot/ffmpeg login
<brandon_> just hit enter when it asks for a password
<chavo> connection refused
<brandon_> thank you
<davide> thompa, i have downloaded knetworkmanager from our repository
<thompa> is that the same thing,?
<thompa> why not first do it the right way in network settings, log on as admin
<thompa> ipw2200 always works on our laptops in kubuntu
<balld> That's why I switched from Suse, thompa...worked fine in 9.3 and 10.0 but had configuration problems with ipw2200 in 10.1,  showed everything, and all modules were loaded, but I couldn't get wpa working correctly...so now I'm a Kubuntu newbie :)
<thompa> same here in suse internet is dead
<davide_> i have configured a wireless lan with knetworkmanager... and it works fine!
<balld> Yep, I have no problems now
<thompa> sorry ive never used it, my laptop works fine without it
<bal> Terminus: does this look like im on the right track? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v237/ali1/snapshot1.png
<thompa> what does it do?
<thompa> oh, i see it alows fast switching to networks
<balld> Shows (and allows you to configure) all network connections...not too mention switch networks
<Terminus> bal: yeah, that looks about right. just make sure that the /media/windows directory exists and everything should work.
<bal> thing is, i think its just /windows, not /media/windows
<Terminus> bal: well, you're the one who made the directory so you're the one who should know.
<thompa> i used knetworkmanager in suse, just installed it here. looks familiar
<thompa> it never worked in suse
<davide_> mmm now i have another question... how can i configure a lan with this pc (Kubuntu) and another one with Kubuntu? (both of them are connect at the same roter)
<davide_> (router)
<balld> Yeah thompa, that's the problem I had...works flawlessly for me in Kubuntu
<jpatrick> !fish
<ubotu> I heard fish is A way to access another computer's files using a simple SSH shell account and standard UNIX utilities on the remote side.
<thompa> there must be a reason knetworkmanageris not installed by default though
<jpatrick> thompa: there is, but my brains come to a halt
<thompa> maybe knetworkmanager is not as secure
<thompa> if it connects without asking maybe..
<balld> I'm not sure as I've only connected on my home network(wired and wireless) but it asked me to open kwallet where my wpa key is stored...wired is Dhcp for my mac address here
<pm> has anyone seen a good description of installing xgl on kubuntu?
<jpatrick> !xgl
<ubotu> xgl is probably "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<jpatrick> pm: ^ be happy
<thompa> will xgl work in kubuntu? i had all sorts of problems in beta
<dr_willis> it should.
<dr_willis> but ive never had xgl work worth a poo on my system. :P
<slow-motion> bbl
<robin> try kororaa for xgl :)
<davide_> who know how can i configure a lan beetwen this pc with Kubuntu (on wireless connection) and another pc with Kubuntu (on ethernet connection)? both of them are connected to the same router.
<robin> just download it, works cool :D
<thompa> it worked fine in ubuntu when i tried it, but in kde some things did not
<robin> it's a live cd
<chavo> thompa, I run xgl and kde
<bal> Terminus: ive done everything, from that webpage, and i can't see any files in the partition
<robin> only I'm stuck in the water dropping feature..
<thompa> chavo: are you running nvidia?
<balld> robin, I tried that, but the install scripts didn't work correctly for my system..
<chavo> the desktop pager doesn't work but that's it
<chavo> yes nvidia
<thompa> chavo: is there a sure way to disable it in case
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i need a konqueror file/web user...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> when i put a http:// shouldn't konqui switch to web-view?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it doesn't for me
<chavo> thompa, yes, you just have to revert your kdmrc to load normal X
<thompa> chavo: early on i had problems with celestia and some other apps
<chavo> thompa, I haven't tried celestia
<robin> balld:  I'm talking about the livecd, it just to test it. works ok for me
<nysosym> please help me, i use Dapper Drake LTS with KDE 3.5.3 and Nvidia drivers (nvidia-glx + xorg.conf "nv" in "nvidia"), but the system will not logout/shutdown/restart, only a black screen and the system hangs. Can anyone help me please?
<chavo> thompa, I have to start another xserver to play 3d games though. I usually log out of KDE to play games anyway
<balld> robin: Right, but there's also a install command, and when I tried to install to hd, it just hangs. Unless I've got my distro's mixed up.... :)
<thompa> chavo: bzflag?
<chavo> never tried it
<robin> balld: could be, haven't try it out.
<bal> Thanks for your help, but im going to try a different approach
<dr_willis> nysosym:  try getting to X from 'startx' (boot to the console, or kill the kdm service) and see if it starts/exits normally then. (as a test)
<chavo> frozen bubble doesn't  work
<thompa> i dont think i need xgl on here, maybe on the laptop
<nysosym> dr_willis: okay i will try it thx, brb
<dr_willis> Hmm...
* dr_willis tries to figure out how to make slashdot hide the silly comments.. just show the artical.
<kujeger> I seem to have some problems installing LGP's update/uninstall tool, as well as Majesty Gold. Keep getting   "lgp_update/setup.sh: line 53:  7392 Segmentation fault      "$setup" $*       The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1"
<kujeger> any ideas?
<davide_> who know how can i configure a lan beetwen this pc with Kubuntu (on wireless connection) and another pc with Kubuntu (on ethernet connection)? both of them are connected to the same router.
<dr_willis> davide_:  i think ya need to draw a picture. :P
<dr_willis> if they all got ips and can ping the router. they should be able to ping each other
<dr_willis> (unless therss somthing odd on your network)
<davide_> mmm but how can i share on this lan?
<davide_> (share file i mean)
<dr_willis> thats where 'samba' is used.
<dr_willis> :)
<davide_> samba it's hard to configure?
<noaXess_kubuntu> whats the best, and fastest tool to create an ISO from a secured cdrom? with dd?
<dr_willis> people get 'network' and 'shareing files' confused. lol.. You can have them networked with no file shareing. its just a service that runs on top of it.
<dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> from memory, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<noaXess_kubuntu> davide_: samba is easy :)
<dr_willis> kde and gnome both have file shareing features.
<dr_willis> samba is a very big and detailed system. that has a lot of neat features. Worth reading about
<davide_> i have heard that there is a GUI for samba called Smb4k... is it true?
<dr_willis> One thing thats often over looked is to give the linux users a 'samba' password. with 'sudo smbpassed -a username'
<dr_willis> I use smb4k all the time
<dr_willis> theres dozens of gui-samba-share browsers like smb4k
<dr_willis> smb4k is "NOT" a gui for 'samba configuration'
<moopere> smb4k is the only samba browser/mounter I've found that works properly under dapper tho
<dr_willis> moopere:  not sure. :P its the only one i use. lol
<davide_> so i need to download samba, configure it and than i can use a gui like smb4k... right?
<dr_willis> ive not noticed if you still have to suid the smbmount and smbumount commands.
<b0uncer> hi everyone! how do I get screenshots during kubuntu 6.06 installation, so they're saved and ready for use after the installation completes?
<moopere> davide_: you can just apt-get smb4k, then u can browse smb/cifs shares right away
<dr_willis> you can proberly browswe them with the normal KDE file manager now. :P
<_Pete_> moopere: from the cmdline too ?
<dr_willis> theres a differeance btweeen 'mounting' them and just 'browseing' them with the file manager
<moopere> _Pete_: No, not the cmd line - you will need smbclient for that
<dr_willis> smb:/
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> the file managers under kde and gnome are both getting some dang handy features
<_Pete_> moopere: ok, is smb4k gnome/kde specific ? e.g. if you use KDE and some other programs, can they access the shares also ? what come in mind, like XMMS/beep-media-player/VLC ?
<moopere> dr_willis: yeah, but few of these nifty new features are as useful as they seem - for instance, most programs will not work until you 'mount' a share
<moopere> _Pete_: kde, it pulls in about 150MB of kde stuff if you try to install from gnome/xubuntu
<dr_willis> moopere:  only problem ive seen with the not mounting them - is video players wanting to copy the video to the hd befor it plays
<dr_willis> but i tend to set up perment mounts anyway :P
<moopere> dr_willis: ya, which can be pretty funny on a wireless link when you want to watch a dvd :))))
<dr_willis> I do think the gnnome/kde des need a better way or mounting the smb shares.  :P but that could be considered a security issue i guess
<moopere> and its the mounts that get all weird on you.  Win2K3 servers for instance will only work 'out of the box' with cifs, not with smbfs
<dr_willis> and then ya got the 'spaces and oddities' in the file names. :P or the encrypted vs non encrypted passwords...
<dr_willis> its amazing how badly ms did that cifs stuff
<moopere> I cant see why I can right click on a share I've just surfed in konq and mount it
<moopere> can=can't
<nysosym> dr_willis: i can`t change the terminal, the computer crashs and there are some colored artefakts...
<moopere> nysosym: and then you cant get back to x right?
<dr_willis> nysosym:  clarify that statement.
<nysosym> moopere: right
<nysosym> :-/
<nysosym> i think the problem is the nvidia driver...
<nysosym> but in RC1 all working very fine :(
<moopere> nysosym: I've seen this on an old machine of mine with an S3 card, the S3 driver is stuffed.  Try using VESA and see if the problem is that same
<moopere> what nvidia card u have?
<nysosym> GFX 5900 Ultra
<DaveQB> anyone here got a MSI K8N Neo2 NF3 platinum motherboard? Or simply knows of its compatibility ?
<moopere> nysosym: should be fine, I've got a 5700 and it works great. Try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, set back to nv driver (make sure it works) then try nvidia-glx enable again, should be fine
<nysosym> thx, i will try it
<nysosym> brb
<synmoo> I'm having trouble getting my laptop display to turn off properly. When the power off timer expires, lines appear on the screen, the backlight stays on, and the image slowly 'bleeds' away as if the power has been removed from the LCD but not the backlight. It's a Dell Insperon 8500 with an Nvidia GF4.
<moopere> synmoo: I've heard about this but not seen it - isn't there a special 'glue' program in the repo's made to fix this problem (anyone?) - do a search in synaptic on backlight
<synmoo> Would it be in universe? haven't added synaptic.
<moopere> synmoo: it might be, I've not used it, but read something about this problem on ubuntuforums.org
<synmoo> moopere: thanks. I appreciate it.
<synmoo> moopere: It's the only thing keeping me from attempting to use kubuntu full time on that machine. That and video fails to init when coming out of hibernate and suspend.
<davide_> i have installed smb4k and i have configured a password (sudo smbpasswd name)
<moopere> synmoo: Ah, hibernate and suspend, the holy grail for all linux distros
<davide_> now, on smb4k, i can see this lan but i can't mount anything
<synmoo> moopere: Indeed. If it were a desktop machine I wouldn't care less. Actually, if the display would power down properly, I wouldn't really ever need to suspend or hibernate.
<moopere> davide_: what happens when u try to mount something?
<moopere> synmoo: I've long since given up on hib/sus, even on winxp it seems hit n miss, some machines it works, others it won't
<synmoo> moopere: On this machine, the insp 8500, even booting is hit or miss. The worst video card I've ever had the displeasure of dealing with.
<synmoo> moopere: when it works, it works fine. Just plagued with intermittent init issues
<moopere> synmoo: Really?  What vid u got?  I'm on an inspiron 8200 right now with a gf440go, seems good
<synmoo> moopere: Insp 8500 with the same.
<moopere> synmoo: wow, weird, this machine has been solid for me under warty, hoary, breezy now dapper
<synmoo> I've re-seated the card on numerous occasions. No luck. I assume my individual card is the culprit.
<davide_> when i try to open a resource on lan (like a directory) smb4k says: "smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)"
<synmoo> moopere: Correction, It's actually a Geforce 4 4200go
<moopere> davide_: oh, ok, yep, I prolly had to do that too but have forgotten
<davide_> :(
<moopere> davide_: open a terminal, cd to /usr/bin
<moopere> davide_: then chmod +s smbmnt
<davide_> done
<davide_> COOOOOOOL
<davide_> works!!
<davide_> moopere thx!! :D
<synmoo> moopere: do you have the information for the synaptics repo?
<magicbronson> hi, anyone know anything about editing smb.conf?
<iNiku> magicbronson: that's kinda vague
<magicbronson> sorry...
<magicbronson> i want to set up my samba share to allow only certain users to connect
<jpatrick> magicbronson: man:/smb.conf in konqueror
<iNiku> man smb.conf has all the options
<magicbronson> but the kubuntu 'sharing' gui seems broken
<magicbronson> i looked at the manpage
<synmoo> moopere: Nevermind! Success! I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and redid the config that was created installing dapper. The backlight now turns off properly.
<magicbronson> i wasn't able to tell how
<magicbronson> i have an external hard drive mounted at /media/sda that i want to share via samba
<Terminus> magicbronson: i'm not sure what other options are necessary, but you'll want security = user and then you should just use smbpasswd to add your users and their passwords.
<magicbronson> ok, i've done all that
<Terminus> magicbronson: did it work? :)
<magicbronson> what i want to do is have only two users that can access the share: one is myself, with admin access, and the other is guest, which has only read access
<magicbronson> how do i set that up?
<Terminus> magicbronson: the passwords for winme and below and win2k and up are different from each other so you'll have to take care of that...
<magicbronson> Terminus: partially. i was able to mount it from another computer using my account but i only had read access
<Terminus> magicbronson: i just use chmod to limit access...
<magicbronson> Terminus: i only care about mounting it from my Mac, so does that matter?
<Terminus> magicbronson: i don't know anything about macs.
<magicbronson> Terminus: ok, well i think it doesn't
<iNiku> magicbronson: it shouldn't matter
<magicbronson> what happens if i screw something up and i want to start from scratch?
<iNiku> make a backup copy of your smb.conf before you start playing with it?
<Terminus> magicbronson: what i did here, is place myself in the staff group, have the dir owned by root:staff, and give it 0775 perms. that way people who aren't root or members or staff are read only.
<magicbronson> right but then how do you delete all samba users you've added?
<Terminus> errr... members of staff.
<magicbronson> makes sense
<iNiku> magicbronson: um... make a copy of the samba passwd file, too?
<Terminus> magicbronson: well, if you want, purge the entire thing and install again.
<magicbronson> so all the settings are contained within smb.conf and smbpasswd?
<dr_willis> !samba
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how to change the default browser? i used to use firefox for long time.. now i am moving toward konqueror..
<ubotu> I guess samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<dr_willis> that last URL is a Must read/bookmark :P
<magicbronson> i've looked at the second one, but the last looks promising
<magicbronson> thanks
<dr_willis> the last is the Using samba book. :P in html form
<dr_willis> its a little out of date in some ways. but still solid info.
<Terminus> magicbronson: samba has a bunch of files /var/lib/samba/ and /var/cache/samba/
<magicbronson> i thought so
<magicbronson> so if you want to reset it do you have to purge those, or is the best bet to just uninstall the package?
<magicbronson> (does that remove caches and such?)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how to change the default browser? i used to use firefox for long time.. now i am moving toward konqueror..
<Terminus> magicbronson: uninstall will definitely not remove the config. purge should. i'm not sure if that includes files in /var
<magicbronson> ok, thanks
<iNiku> magicbronson: you can also remove a samba user with smbpasswd -x
<magicbronson> right
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how to change the default browser? i used to use firefox for long time.. now i am moving toward konqueror..
<iNiku> Tallia1Kubuntu: !repeat
* dr_willis stares at the "default applications" applet in the control panel.
<iNiku> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Please give it 10 to 15 minutes before asking a second time, thanks.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !not answer
<ubotu> Tallia1Kubuntu: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dr_willis> !look in the menus
<ubotu> dr_willis: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dr_willis> !think
<dr_willis> :P
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dr_willis
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nobody reads things that are outside the screen
<magicbronson> oh, another question: when is "/etc/init.d/samba restart" necessary instead of just "/etc/init.d/samba reload"
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !enjoy
<ubotu> Tallia1Kubuntu: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dr_willis> magicbronson:  ive never actually done a reload. :P i guess ya would want to reload when  you got active samba connections
<iNiku> Tallia1Kubuntu: it's a little frustrating when someone repeats the same question over and over again, when no one knows the answer
<magicbronson> fair enough
<dr_willis> or when the answer is right in the logical setting/control panel place.
<iNiku> dr_willis: that, too
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yeah, maybe that was too often... it seemed to be more time to me.. ops :)
<dr_willis> settings->kde_components->default applications.
<kkathman> would anyone have an idea why kubuntu would not be able to process my keyboard, while ubuntu/gnome handles it just fine on the same box
<dr_willis> it pays to 'explore' the  kde settings. :)
<Tonio_> yo
<kronoz> still 950+ people from the dapper rush in #ubuntu :)
<iNiku> kronoz: I think the most I saw was 1085 :)
<kkathman> dr_willis: well, that goes without saying, however, it just "stopped" one evening and never worked again
<iNiku> could barely read my own text...
<moopere> kronoz: crazy stuff eh?  How can anyone talk in a room with a thousand people in it?
<kkathman> and the keyboard is just fine, works with SUSE and works with ubuntu on the same box :)
<dr_willis> moopere:  1/2 of them are ideling. and the other half are asking questions in the FAQ.
<kkathman> so obviously its kubuntu. But a developer did tell me that there was an annoying bug regarding the keyboard but didnt get much more specific
<dr_willis> and the other 1/2 are just enjoying the show. :P
<kronoz> moopere: oddly gentoo usually has about 1000 people all the time, prehaps because it is so difficult :p
* moopere laughs
<synmoo> moopere: did you see mt earlyer messages? running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg fixed the problem.
<synmoo> moopere: choose the nvidia proprietary rather than the nv driver.
<synmoo> moopere: Still cannot recover from suspend to disk or suspend to ram though. But I suppose that is somewhat moot now that the display turns off properly.
<moopere> synmoo: I got disco'd :)  Sorry
<moopere> synmoo: So u running the nv driver or the nvidia one now?
<synmoo> moopere: no problem.  I seem to have all of the deal-breaker issues out of the way. Perhaps I can use this as my primary OS.
<synmoo> moopere: nvidia
<magicbronson> quick question: does a semicolon in front of a line in smb.conf comment it out? if so, what's the difference between ; and #?
<dr_willis> magicbronson:  some programs use dofferent comment characters
<dr_willis> ; is a comment for samba config files
<magicbronson> it seems to use hash too
<moopere> synmoo: I'm thinking of ditching XP for good on the main box and just vnc or rdesking into a win2K box for quickbooks from my kubuntu box on an 'as needed' basis
<dr_willis> and a # is also. :P
<dr_willis> ; is in front of lines that you may want just 'uncomment'
<dr_willis> # is documention comments - it seems
<magicbronson> that's what i thought, thanks
<dr_willis> read the file. :P about line 8 - explains their use of ; and #
<dr_willis> :P
<magicbronson> oh, i must have missed that at the top
<dr_willis> line 10 specificially . :P
<magicbronson> you win!
<synmoo> moopere: I have an older dell stashed away in my closet running win2k 24/7 for my file sharing/torrenting needs. I could drop in there as needed. I also have a WinXP MCE box in my home theatre rack.
<synmoo> moopere: I tried myth tv, I really did. I just isn't ready for prime time.
<magicbronson> what do PDC and BDC stand for?
<moopere> synmoo: Yeah, I know what u mean - u just have to use the best app for the job
<synmoo> magicbronson: primary domain controller and backup dc
<b0uncer> damn
<moopere> synmoo: I've not found a replacement for dvdshrink/dvddecrypter either
<b0uncer> why don't I get any sound out of the KDE cd-player, when all the annoying sound effects do work (like when I log in)?
<magicbronson> hmm, where could i look up what that means? i'm not understanding the whole "Domains" sectin of smb.conf
<synmoo> magicbronson: I assume you're configuring samba? are you trying to join a windows domain?
<magicbronson> no, set up my own
<synmoo> magicbronson: you're tyring to set up your own windows domain? are you just trying to share files with your other home windows boxen?
<b0uncer> could anybody help me get some sound out of the cd player?
<magicbronson> well, mac, but yes
<moopere> b0uncer: you got an audio cable from your cd drive to your sound card?
<Terminus> magicbronson: if you're gonna have just two users, you don't need a domain. :p
<b0uncer> Moopere, this is a laptop
<synmoo> magicbronson: If you set up a windows share on the mac, you should be able to connect to it with kubuntu with no additional config.
<b0uncer> so I could guess yes
<moopere> b0uncer: ah, pretty recent lappy?
<henyar> hi everyone
<b0uncer> moopere, yes, bought just two days ago
<henyar> I cant update to dapper
<synmoo> b0uncer: and already dumping windows? :-)
<henyar> because I had already installed crystall package
<b0uncer> synmoo, I did that before the first boot ;)
<henyar> and it conflicts with kwin-crystal
<moopere> b0uncer: chances are that there is no audio out cable from the CDROM - XP etc now uses digital as default, this can be a problem for linux
<henyar> apt-get remove crystal doesn't work
<henyar> and now kubunt-default settings is not installing
<b0uncer> moopere, how on earth?
<b0uncer> why would it be
<serenity> hi
<moopere> b0uncer: I don't know how to set digital audio out (in??) under linux
<serenity> i have an entry in adapt but this peice of software can't be deinstalled
<serenity> what should i do?
<b0uncer> oh man
<b0uncer> I'm starting to hate Microsoft and their devilish creations more and more day by day
<moopere> b0uncer: you might have to google this one if noone knows the answer here
<b0uncer> guess so..thanks anyway, I hope I get this working
<dennis_p> relax klik and play a game of planetpenguin-racer and be happy (yeah my nvidia drivers work)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> guys, i have a problem with konqueror.. when i am in the address bar, when i press a modifier key (ctrl, alt or shift) the cursor moves automatically to the address that is already typed in, for example i can't add a semicolon in the middle of an address, or correct it, if i mistyped.. do you have any suggestion?
<defrysk> b0uncer, just use xmms as cd player with the cd plug in
<dennis_p> Ther were not that many games in kubuntu repository so I used debian games http://klik.atekon.de/wiki/index.php/How_to_use_klik
<b0uncer> defrysk, I wouldn't want to install too many "external" apps to this system..if I have a cd player, I'd like it to work
<moopere> b0uncer: Hey, I see on kde 3.5.3 (maybe 3.5.2 too!) that you can set kcd for digital audio, try that, its not the default but can be set from options
<dr_willis> i just enable all the other repos. :P
<b0uncer> moopere, really? I'm gonna try ->
<defrysk> b0uncer, then check if you have the cd audio cable installed and otherwise get one
<magicbronson> in smb.conf, what's the difference between 'writable = no' and 'read only = yes' ?
<b0uncer> defrhy
<b0uncer> sorry
<b0uncer> defrysk, I wonder why a laptop would not have it installed?
<defrysk> its unlikely its not there
<moopere> b0uncer: only because a lot of new machines, both laptop and desktop are made for XP, I've seen heaps of machines this year go past my desk with no audio cable
<b0uncer> really?
<defrysk> Moo, didnt know that
<moopere> b0uncer: yep, its the way of the future (cough!)
<b0uncer> hmm..but doesn't such a thing belong to the laptop when I buy it?
<b0uncer> I mean, I'm buying a working system
<b0uncer> not some cable-missing trash
<defrysk> b0uncer, yes
<moopere> b0uncer: not necessarily
<defrysk> ic
<iNiku> b0uncer: you'll get better audio using digital extraction, anyway
<moopere> b0uncer: you will have built in sound on the lappy, it probably doesn't have an audio 'in' port any more, I know all the current intel desktop boards don't have audio in any more
<iNiku> chances are the d/a converter on your audio chip is better than the one in the cheapo cd-rom
<iNiku> dunno about kcd, but there has been a cd-da plugin for xmms for years
<b0uncer> well what would be the easiest way to get this thing work?
<pablo_> alguien ha conseguido meter XGL en KDE ?
<b0uncer> besides getting xmms
<moopere> b0uncer: kdc -> extras -> configure kcd -> use direct digital
<moopere> kdc=kcd
<b0uncer> moopere, tried that, and it's telling me (even as root) that I don't have permissions on /dev/hdc
<b0uncer> :(
<b0uncer> what should the "sound device" be?
<defrysk> b0uncer, use kdesu
<b0uncer>  /dev/snd/control-something ?
<Admiral> does anyone know how to prompt for passwords in samba
<Admiral> i have the users set up but i dont know how to make samba prompt them for passwords when they try to acess files
<iNiku> Admiral: you mean they can mount your samba share with no password?
<b0uncer> does it have something to do with this that when I open Amarok, the part of the menu that'd let me play an audio cd, is grayed out?
<dale_gribble> i've noticed that no sound plays after upgrading from breezy to dapper, does anyone have any suggestions?  I see the EQ moving in amarok
<Admiral> people on the windows computers can see the files
<visik7> smb protocol sucks
<Admiral> visik7: serisusly
<visik7> btw
<b0uncer> what's wrong with it
<visik7> I'm serius
<b0uncer> "serious" you mean
<b0uncer> or "sirius", perhaps? :)
<Admiral> b0uncer: its a b to set up
<Admiral> what security level should i be running?
<visik7> user
<visik7> if no special needs
<b0uncer> admiral, it's a what? :)
<b0uncer> just tried XMMS, it is "playing" the cd too but no sound coming out...
<Admiral> beast
<b0uncer> admiral, how so?
<b0uncer> I don't think I had too much problems with it last time.
<b0uncer> more than with Windows file sharing, anyway
<Admiral> i've been at it for like 8 hours
<Admiral> at least
<Admiral> point is, how can i get users to log in
<dale_gribble> i wonder if a different module or something has to be loaded
<dale_gribble> i have alsa running
<b0uncer> how can you not, Admiral?
<b0uncer> what's the exact problem?
<Admiral> security level ATM is user. it allows people to read all share names before a log in is required
<Admiral> i want to first log in, then look at files
<b0uncer> read the man pages already?
<Admiral> yea
<Admiral> its crap
<iNiku> Admiral: share names or file names?
<Admiral> i hate the documentation for samba
<b0uncer> well, I guess you can have problems with it :) I just set up shares that didn't need anything supernatural...
<Admiral> i don know what any of that means?
<Admiral> *!
<Admiral> what is the difference
<iNiku> Admiral: a share is a network drive that someone can mount
<iNiku> a file is a file, obviously
<Admiral> yea i get the file part
<iNiku> Admiral: shares are by default browseable, which means everyone can see what shares a computer offers
<iNiku> but when you try to connect to a share (to mount the network drive), you are asked for a user name and password
<Admiral> i can see the files without logging in (on windows)
<iNiku> do you have the same user name and password on the windows box as in samba?
<b0uncer> exit
<b0uncer> damn
<b0uncer> :D
<b0uncer> wrong window
<Admiral> what do  you mean on windows?
<iNiku> Admiral: you said you can see the files on your linux box from your windows machine without any password?
<iNiku> Admiral: so, do you log in to the windows box using the same user name and password that you have configured in samba?
<Admiral> you mean log in to the actual OS?
<iNiku> Admiral: yes
<iNiku> Admiral: it may be trying the same username and password automatically to connect to the samba share
<iNiku> or it may not, dunno. I don't really do windows.
<desarrollo01> Hello
<_Shade_> how do i change the gtk based applications look to my qt theme ?
<desarrollo01> bobesponja
<ctw> Hi, is there an easy way to use a custom keyboard layout (I'd like a mix between the American and German layout)
<bobesponja> desarrollo01: yes
<simp> ok ukdave, well i boot up the system properly... i log on, and then after a while the crash happens... i get a "scrappy" screen that has been frozen and have to do a hard reset...
<desarrollo01> hola que tal ???? de donde eres???
<defrysk> _Shade_, systemsettings appearence
<_Shade_> i've got gtk-engines-qt package installed but it doesn't work (i tried synaptic - it looks the same)
<desarrollo01> Hola Me podrias explicar este medio
<iNiku> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_Shade_> defrysk: i know, there's a section called gtk themes but it doesn;t work for me
<anna__> Is there a development metapackage for kubuntu?
<frank_> anna__: there is build-essential
<defrysk> no gtk styles and fonts
<anna__> Thanks frank!
<frank_> compiler, make, etc
<defrysk> _Shade_, set it to use my kde style in gtk apps
<anna__> :)
<defrysk> and use my kde fonts an kde apps
<_Shade_> defrysk: already done, and nothing :(
<defrysk> _Shade_, klicked apply ?
<_Shade_> defrysk: sure
<Wes> Who is the adm ???
<defrysk> _Shade_, too bad then
<Wes> Ese soy yo Mario
<_Shade_> it seems to work for firefox, but not with synaptic
<defrysk> _Shade_, correct synaptic does not take
<tRSS> GL screensavers don;t work. any ideas?
<_Shade_> defrysk: some time ago i found geramic theme for gtk which is keramic equivalent for gtk but i cant find it fo kubuntu
<Admiral> i set the security level to user
<Admiral> is the way to go?
<_Shade_> defrysk: i use synaptic because i find adept sucks
<defrysk> _Shade_, apt-cache search geramik and take your pick
<tRSS> apt-get rocks!
<Admiral> anyone know how i can set up samba?
<defrysk> hehe
<tRSS> my GL screensavers aren't working. any ideas about how I can fix it?
<_Shade_> defrysk: and can i install some themes from gnome-look,org and use them without having gnome installed ?
<defrysk> no
<defrysk> _Shade_, nope
<defrysk> _Shade_, apt-cache search geramik and take your pick
<defrysk> tRSS, got acceleration ?
<tRSS> defrysk: how can I check?
<defrysk> glxinfo | grep direct
<defrysk> do that
<_Shade_> defrysk: it gives... nothing
<defrysk> nothing ?
<defrysk> _Shade_, got universe/multiverse ?
<_Shade_> def exactly
<tRSS> defrysk: I get this: direct rendering: No \n OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<_Shade_> just universe
<defrysk> tRSS, then your ss wil not do gl
<defrysk> _Shade_, get multiverse
<tRSS> defrysk: :( but thanks for your help
<_Shade_> defrysk: ok can you give me some details ?
<defrysk> _Shade_, for what ?
<defrysk> hot to set it up ?
<defrysk> how*
<Wes> excuse me for interrup your conversation, i speak spanish and so so english, and i want make a question... Where are you from?
<_Shade_> defrysk: the url etc
<defrysk> url for multiverse ?
<defrysk> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<defrysk> read ubotus message
<jaro> can somebody help me convert .tga to .png right ?
<henning> hi all i installed nvidia-glx package but i can't see the nvidia logo or choose higher solutions, is there something i forgot to do?
<defrysk> jared_, not sure but you could try the gimp
<defrysk> henning, in dapper ?
<henning> yeah
<jaro> ok, but how can i  do it all in one step ?
<jaro> i dont want to convert them one by one
<defrysk> henning do sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jaro> that would take ages
<defrysk> jaro, dunno
<jaro> apt-get install dunno
<henning> i did, what now? restart session?
<defrysk> henning and do after restarting X  glxinfo | grep direct to check if it works
<defrysk> henning, yes restart x
<[BU] Brizz> does anyone know how to integrate kpdf with firefox so it opens inside the Firefox window?
<Magoo> kpdf ?
<Magoo> sorry !
<linuxbambi> ahm i guess it did not work
<bhna> [BU] Brizz: there is no kpdf plugin for firefox
<linuxbambi> i still saw no logo
<[BU] Brizz> bhna: is there any pdf integration for Firefox on KDE?
<linuxmonkey> how do I update to kde 3.5.3, i allready added the repo
<tRSS> when I upgraded from breezy to dapper, my k3b mysteriously disappeared!? although, it was not a big deal, I simply apt-get'ed it, but is this normal?
<defrysk> [BU] Brizz, you could get mozilla-acroread for pdf as plug-in
<bhna> [BU] Brizz: there is an acrobat-reader plugin for firefox, (or kpdf in konqueror)
<[BU] Brizz> defrysk: do I need to do anything other than an apt-get?
<defrysk> [BU] Brizz, restart firefox
<defrysk> thats it
<[BU] Brizz> kewl :_)
<linuxbambi> i still don't see the nvidia logo
<_Shade_> defrysk: it worked, i wonder if it does to the other apps as well
<linuxmonkey> linuxbambi: i didnt see a nvidia logo and it works for me
<defrysk> linuxbambi, glxinfo | grep direct
<defrysk> check it out
<[BU] Brizz> hmm is mozilla-acroread not on universe?
<defrysk> the logo it not seen on speedy pc's
<bhna> [BU] Brizz: multiverse
<defrysk> [BU] Brizz, probably on multi
<linuxmonkey> any one got the steps to install KDE 3.5.3?
<bhna> linuxmonkey: yes
<thompa> !kubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE  ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<[BU] Brizz> how do I add multiverse?
<[BU] Brizz> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<thompa> the steps are on the kubuntu site
<linuxmonkey> thompa:  i didnt see them
<bhna> [BU] Brizz: you can do it with adept
<linuxmonkey> the only thing i seen is to add repo's for it wich ive done
<thompa> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<thompa> well thats all you do, then update
<thompa> dist-upgrade or whatever
<RadiantFire> I've found 2 glitches
<RadiantFire> icons no longer lock to grid
<RadiantFire> and kdm lineedits draw without frame
<[BU] Brizz> well I know how to add them I just need the lines to add
<RadiantFire> but other than that its all good
<thompa> the columbia.edu repo is down so leave that one out
<tRSS> thompa: i have kde-3.5.2, how can I upgrade to 3.5.3?
<tRSS> thompa: i got 3.5.2 when I upgraded to dapper
<thompa> add these to your repos http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<taw> hello :-)
<thompa> leave out columbia.edu
<thompa> then adept will say you got updates waiting
<defrysk> tRSS, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<thompa> gnuchess is running away process and would not stop
<linuxmonkey> thompa: thanks i had forgotten to save my sources.list
<linuxmonkey> its working now :)
<Shaezsche> any idea why my kubuntu feezes on the load splash screeN? it loads everything up, then the loadbar gets stuck
<RadiantFire> roflmao @ linuxmonkey
<linuxmonkey> i know thats what happens when you try to work so fast
<thompa> you may have to reboot, i had a problem with desktop settings initially
<taw> i have a few small problems with kubuntu (dapper drake) :-)
<taw> first, can i get the automounter to simply automount everything, instead of making the popups ?
<thompa> something is messed up with the chess programs, gnuchess takes all cpu and wont shut off
<taw> and second, what the heck is gam_server and why is it sometimes taking so much cpu :-D
<RadiantFire> thompa: use "knights" and "phalanx"
<robin> anyone here using rt2500 wifi card ?
<RadiantFire> knights is a kde program, annd phalanx is its backend
<Shaezsche> is there a repair command from safemode? just a general check/repair for a linux noob?
<thompa> i was using knights and gnuchess
<robin> I can't get it to work with WPA :\
<RadiantFire> thompa: use phalanx as the backend instead
<robin> !rt2500
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, robin
<thompa> ok thanks
<Shaezsche> is there a repair command from safemode? just a general check/repair for a linux noob?
<thompa> RadiantFire: how do i get knights and phalanx to work?
<thompa> RadiantFire: should it show up in book engines?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shaezsche: do you have an idea of the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> grub or ?
<Shaezsche> i have no idea, it booted fine last night
<Jack_Sparrow> I was trying to add a mounted drive and could not get in until I edited a file etc/fstab
<Shaezsche> the Only thing i can think of is i was giving my main user administrative controls in one of the settings options
<Jack_Sparrow> Dual boot system?
<Shaezsche> yes its dual
<Shaezsche> it will load everything up on the splash screen, then blink black and come back to the kubuntu splash again and just freeze
<Jack_Sparrow> Im very new here myself, I have used Mepis for years
<Shaezsche> i can power down, and it will unload everything
<Shaezsche> so the system is still responsive
<kronoz> Sheazsche, how many times have you tried to boot it?
<Jack_Sparrow> did you change screen settings res
<Shaezsche> nope
<defrysk> Jack_Sparrow, mepis switches to ubuntu and you decided to do the same ?
<Jack_Sparrow> what about F2 on boot to try and see where it is crashing
<kronoz> Shaezsche: i've had that problem before
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes
<thompa> when i play knights the computer just sits there and does not move
<Jack_Sparrow> I wanted a jump start with whatever warren comes up with
<kronoz> Shaezsche: it's usually becuase something is wrong with xorg and it isn't starting
<Chris_H> i have a problem trying to install Audacity on my machine
<thompa> so im missing an engine maybe, but the requirements are all there
<Chris_H> and im a bit of a linux newbie, can someone translate what it's saying?
<kronoz> Shaezsche: have you changed anything to do with x.org? System Settings > display or /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> Will Audacity give my built in audio back its surround sound feel?
<kronoz> !tell Chris_H about paste
<kronoz> Chris_H ok
<Chris_H> trouble is kronoz, im not on Linux noew
<Chris_H> *now
<Chris_H> okay, i burned the .deb file onto a disc and called it "Linux apps" cause i intend to put other stuff on there
<robin> Anyone here using rt2500 wifi card succesfully with WPA ?
<Chris_H> im using the latest Kubuntu Dapper 6.06 and the latest stable linux Audacity version (for ubuntu based distros)
<Chris_H> then when i put the disc in, it appears on the desktop, so i open the folder and the .deb file is in there
<Chris_H> i right click on it, and i choose "Install"
<Chris_H> before i get onto the error message, is the correct way of installing?
<kronoz> Chris_H, yes, that or right click > action > open terminal > sudo dpkg -i nameofdeb.deb
<thompa> knights wont work at all, they should remove it from the repos
<Chris_H> i'll try that now kronoz
<kronoz> Chris_H, tell us the error first
<kronoz> Chris_H, it's probably easy to fix
<Chris_H> okay, i'll go and find out what it is
<Chris_H> brb
<Chris_H> kronoz, it isnt mounting automatically like it was
<Chris_H> how do i mount again?
<Chris_H> not used to having to do it
<kronoz> Chris, can't you just install it with Adept?
<kronoz> Chris_H, or apt-get install audicity
<kronoz> Chris_H, does a usb stick appear on the desktop?
<Chris_H> no
<Chris_H> its on a CD
<Chris_H> what is Adept?
<Shaezsche> kronoz: sorry was afk, in fact i think i did edit x11, how can i change it back!?!?!
<vonHalenbach> Chris_H: a packetmanager.
<Chris_H> okay, and it's built into Linux? i'll try it now
<kronoz> Shaezsche, how did you change it?
<Chris_H> wait, dont i need to mount the disc first?
<kronoz> Chris_H, just go to kmenu > system > adept > put you password in > search for audicity > right click > mark install > apply > wait for it to finish installing
<Chris_H> okay, thanks kronoz
<Shaezsche> kronoz i dont remember
<Chris_H> i'll try it now, let you know how it goes
<Chris_H> thanks for the help
<Shaezsche> oh, i think i installed the 915gm driver from the intel website
<Shaezsche> it had the i810 installed
<Shaezsche> which worked, but i thought id try an upgrade
<kronoz> Shaeze, you got to kubuntu live cd? or in rescue mode ls /etc/X11 is their a backup of anykind of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kronoz> ?
<Shaezsche> i dont know what to do in rescue mode
<Shaezsche> what if i find a backup?
<Shaezsche> i am on winxp atm
<Shaezsche> if i find a backup in rescue mode, what shall i do?
<Chris_H> kronoz, it doesnt obtain any search results
<Chris_H> are you sure i dont need to mount the disc first?
<kronoz> Chris_H, is the machine connected to the internet? if not you will have to use the disk
<Chris_H> im afraid not
<dein> hi
<kronoz> ok, so is their a usb icon in the desktop?
<dein> anyone know how to reset OSS?
<Shaezsche> if i find a backup in rescue mode, what shall i do?
<kronoz> Shaezsche: replace xorg.conf with the backup
<dein> i think fce ultra uses it for sound, and i keep getting a the sound device is busy error
<Shaezsche> yea how do i do that within rescue mode? i dont know the commands? there is no windows interface
<dein> never mind i found it
<Shaezsche> ?
<Chris_H> kronoz, it's not on the internet
<Chris_H> so how do i install it from the disc?
<kronoz> well does it auto mount?
<kronoz> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<DrBair> has anyone gotten an aironet card working in dapper?
<Shaezsche> ...
<sampan> anyone else having trouble printing pdf files after upgrading to dapper?
<sampan> acroread is installed, but everytime i try to print pdf (from konq, from kpdf, from acroread) my printer just stalls out -- printing other stuff works fine and dandy
<Chris_H> kronoz, it doesnt auto mount
<Chris_H> it has done, but its not any more :S
<Shaezsche> if i find a backup in rescue mode, what shall i do?
<Shaezsche> yea how do i do that within rescue mode? i dont know the commands? there is no windows interface
* Shaezsche dances
<slow-motion> re
<robin> hi, I have to use ndiswrapper to be able to use WPA with my RT2500 driver, BUT, dapper already loads an opensource RT2500 driver.
<robin> How can I disable it from loading at startup ?
<robin> !modules
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, robin
<robin> c'mon anyone :) ?
<DrBair> robin: you'll need to add the module to udev's blacklist
<robin> DrBair where is that file ?
<DrBair> robin: /etc/modprobe.d/
<robin> DrBair Thanks!
<robin> ok reboot, to find out if it works ;)
<Chris_H> is kronoz still here?
<Shaezsche> doubt it
<Chris_H> argh
<Chris_H> can anyone tell me the basic command for mounting a disc please?
<kronoz> Chris_H: yeah
<kronoz> sudo mount /dev/nameofdevicehere /media/usbstick
<robin> ok back
<robin> this very strange
<robin> the RT2500 module isn't loaded
<robin> but it seems the ndiswrapper isn't used either, because the wlan0 device isn't existing.
<robin> but I got wifi throught the ra0 device
<Shaezsche> kronoz: I LOVE YOU, but i need to know how to use a backup if i find it. i do not know replace commands
<Shaezsche> recovery mode is strictly command prompt
<robin> which is the device of the rt2500 modules that hasn't been loaded :S
<robin> hm, how can I check which driver is used for my network now :D
<crazy_penguin> hi all!
<DrBair> robin: probably none at all
<kronoz> Shaezche, lol, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DrBair> robin: you'll probably need to do some configuring for ndis to work I'd imagine
<kronoz> Shaezche, with the correct name of the backup obviously
<DrBair> robin: but I've never touched it
<sorush20> how can I increase the thumbnail size of a picture in koqueror to more than the maximum set ?
<Shaezsche> kronoz THANK YOU
<Chris_H> thanks kronoz
<chavo> sorush20, I'm pretty sure the thumbnail size goes along with the icon zoom
<brandon_> i'm trying to install kde-devel, but i get unmet dependencies
<sorush20> chavo: I know that but I want the size to be bigger than what I have usually
<kronoz> Shaezsche: it boots fine now?
<chavo> you can increase the zoom for all icons and thumbnails, but not just for thumbnails
<Shaezsche> koronz i cannot check, i would havce to log off winxp
<adma> how do I playback dvd's?
<Shaezsche> and im dling Suse atm
<Shaezsche> at only 200k sec
<rabby> how do i can install sqlite2 to kubuntu
<Shaezsche> ill check in exactly 1 hour 40 minutes
<brandon_> when i request kdebase-dev to install in adept, the message says "BREAK"
<kkathman> brandon_:  hehe...appropriate :)
<robin> ok I have figured it out
<adma> I habe tried many different programs but always the same result: program terminated!
<robin> ndiswrapper is using ra0 for some odd reason
<Chris_H> kronoz: okay, it says when i install that there are "debependency problems"
<adma> do I need something extra to play an ordinary dvd?
<robin> instead of wlan0 which it says it uses.
<Desh> Hi, my Dapper CD will not boot. I choose to start or intsall Kubuntu and it stays at the laoding logo. Also, CD check is stucj as Checking ./casper/filesystem.squashfs
<robin> but it works, so who cares ;)
<kronoz> Chris_H, with an unetworked pc that is a problem
<kkathman> robotgeek:  are you around?
<Chris_H> so are you saying its gonna be MUCH harder for me without having the internet on there?
<chavo> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<brandon_> why would these dev packages break the install?
<kkathman> brandon_:  I dunno, kubuntu just began ignoring my keyboard for some reason and I cant get it to see it anymore, yet on the Gnome apps its fine :)
<kkathman> and if I boot into Gnome, and run KDE apps, it works fine :)
<kkathman> its frickin crazy
<adma> thx :)
<element4> Hello ppl!
<rabby> good morning
<IgKh> good evening
<rabby> 1:01
<element4> 21.00 here :D
<rabby> :)
<IgKh> 22:00
<rabby> 1:01 - its morning
<iNiku> 21:57 here :)
<robin> 20:57 here
<element4> rabby: youre in USA?
<mmanton02> I installed xubuntu on my friends computer and I helped him apt-get both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop. That's not going to break anything right?
<brandon_> is Riddell around?
<Riddell> brandon_: a bit
<rabby> element4: in Russia
<element4> damn, is there such a big time diffrence!? Im in denmark!
<brandon_> i think you've got a version numbering problem here, since the repo thinks these dev packages will break the system
<IgKh> Is edgy open already?
<Riddell> brandon_: which packages?
<rabby> GTM +5
<rabby> Moscow+2
<brandon_> Riddell: kdesdk, libarts1-dev, kdelibs4-dev, kdebase-dev. libkonq4-dev
<pekuja> mmanton02, it should be fine
<kronoz> !tell lgKh about edgy
<element4> rabby: ahh ok!
<brandon_> Riddell, i'm using the kde-latest repo
<Riddell> brandon_: dapper?
<brandon_> Riddell: yes
<element4> oh well guys, ive got a tiny question!! :)
<element4> I have installed gxl and compiz, have do i start it! :)
<Riddell> brandon_: and what's error does it say?
<pipitas> Riddell: does it make sense to discuss CUPS default settings for Kubuntu with you/kubuntu-devs, or are you bound by a common policy (and I should rather discuss with $whoeverdecidespolicy) ?
<Riddell> pipitas: CUPS is managed by pitti
<Riddell> unless it's an issue with kdeprint
<brandon_> Riddell: from the terminal, it says that the kde-devel metapackage has unmet dependencies, and then it lists the packages i just mentioned, although they're listed as being available. when i looked in adept, and requested them individually, it indicated that they would break the install
<IgKh> kronoz: What should I be told?
<kronoz> !edgy
<ubotu> Edgy Eft is the next codename for Ubuntu dapper+1. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000064.html.  initial release timeline - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-June/000144.html
<kkathman> Riddell:  perhaps you can help... for some reason, kubuntu just quit recognizing my keyboard and hasnt seen it since (even on reboot). Yet, I can login to a Gnome session, run KDE apps and the keyboard is just fine?  Any ideas (im on dapper)?
<pipitas> Riddell: the question is -- is Kubuntu able to use a different default, or are you bound by a common policy?
<Riddell> pipitas: we're not able to, it's the same package in both
<Riddell> kkathman: keyboard really shouldn't be any different with different desktops
<kkathman> Riddell:  but it is tho...
<kkathman> Riddell:  Honest I dont make this up .. its very irritating :(
<kkathman> Not that Gnome is bad
<brandon_> kkathman: do the lights work in kde?
<kkathman> brandon I dont think I paid attention to the leds
<kkathman> it was working...then stopped cold..and hasnt been back since
<kkathman> seems a little silly to reinstall just to get a keyboard to work :)
<flo> when im doing sudo konqueror i'm geting this
<Riddell> kkathman: presumably it works in kdm then breaks in login?
<flo> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<flo>   Major opcode:  148
<Riddell> flo: ignore it
<flo>   Minor opcode:  3
<flo>   Resource id:  0x0
<Desh> Can someone help me with my Dapper installation?
<flo> Failed to open device
<flo> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<flo>   Major opcode:  148
<defrysk> flo, dont paste nhere like that
<flo>   Minor opcode:  3
<flo>   Resource id:  0x0
<brandon_> Riddell, maybe he's accidentally running a crazy xmodmap file and not realizing it
<kkathman> Riddell:  Actually the splash login I have the keyboard just fine..but when it brings up the desktop it loses it somehow
<defrysk> geez
<flo> Failed to open device
<flo> ScimInputContextPlugin()
<flo> and konqueror wont start
<flo>  what' s hapening?
<defrysk> can someone kick flo to stop this ?
<flo> why kik me?
<iNiku> flo:
<iNiku> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<defrysk> flo, you are flooding the channel
<kkathman> I can still use the mouse...so I've (several times' gone to the keyboard settings and tried to reset to US
<flo> sory
<defrysk> flo, read the topic
<flo> can someone help me?
<Desh> Can someone help me? I have Dapper installed, but I want to do a clean reinstall. how would I do this?
<defrysk> flo try kdesu konqueror
<Desh> Is there a way to install Dapper in the same way one would insta;; Breezy?
<Desh> *nistall
<Desh> **install
<defrysk> yes
<Riddell> kkathman: try moving ~/.kde out the way while logged out
<defrysk> there is a downloadable cd made for instal only
<Desh> How? the LiveCD won't even boot up for me.
<flo> kdesu konqueror won't work either
<kkathman> Riddell:  and let it build a new one?
<Desh> It gets stuck at a KUBUNTU screen.
<Riddell> kkathman: yes
<defrysk> flo, in kde ?
<kkathman> Hmm thats worth a shot..thanks Riddell
<flo> yes
<Desh> >_< Why is this not working? WHat is the command to reconfigutre xserver?
<flo> y get the same mesage
<defrysk> I heard another person with this prob , he made a seperate root account ,did you do that too
<defrysk> ??
<defrysk> flo
<flo> no y have only amy acount
<defrysk> flo, it works fine here
<defrysk> no clue why it happens ?
<flo> no ...can it be for my x config?
<defrysk> dunno
<IgKh> I have the same problem as flo
<Desh> >_< ok, on the installer cd, the normla desktop one, I can get to a command line, as ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<defrysk> sounds like a but to me then
<defrysk> bug
<Desh> But startx returns with errors.
<flo> defrysk: it workt fine , then iesterday it stoped risponding, if i do sudo kate it works just fine
<IgKh> I tried to delete and then recreate the xorg.conf, but it didn't help
<defrysk> flo, ati drivers ?
<flo> defrysk: yes
<IgKh> It started happaning after a failing installation of nvidia drivers
<defrysk> I read that dapper has ati issues so could be the reason
<Desh> Argh!!!
<defrysk> IgKh, what nvidia card do you have ?
<flo> i'll try use krusader..i'm doing the install then i'll give you notice
<IgKh> Geforce3 Ti200. MSI make
<Desh> Ok, anyone have any ideas why my Dapper CD won't boot the Xserver?
<defrysk> IgKh, that requires nvidia-glx-legacy if I am correct
<defrysk> Desh, laptop ati ?
<Desh> Yes.
<defrysk> bug
<Desh> o_O bug?
<Desh> As in, won't work?
<defrysk> yes its filed somwhere in launchpad go search and confirm it
<brandon_> Riddell, what did you think about my problem?
<defrysk> Desh, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/31009 check if it compares
<magicbronson> i just installed kubuntu and i want to install eclipse with sun java 1.5. can anyone send me a link to a tutorial?
<defrysk> magicbronson, for java install ?
<__osh___> What's a good (simple) blog program? Drupal? Wordpress? Something else? Preferably something using apache2 and mysql5 since I already have those on my system...
<magicbronson> sun java + eclipse
<farous> magicbronson: sun java and eclipse are in the repos
<defrysk> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<defrysk> !eclipse
<magicbronson> which repos?
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<magicbronson> i'm in adept right now
<__osh___> !tell magicbronson about easyubuntu
<defrysk> magicbronson, check the links and read
<magicbronson> is easyubuntu meant for kubuntu?
<farous> magicbronson: in universe
<kbrooks_> magicbronson: yes
<__osh___> magicbronson: it works in kubuntu yes.
<defrysk> magicbronson, try to work without easyubuntu
<kbrooks_> defrysk: dont say that
<defrysk> why not ?
<kbrooks_> defrysk: users are lazy
<magicbronson> defrysk: i'm inclined not to. i tried it a little while ago on an ubuntu machine and it seemed a little rough around the edges
<defrysk> kbrooks_, so help them being lazy ?
<kbrooks_> defrysk: they want point and click
<magicbronson> not i, kbrooks_
<magicbronson> defrysk: so what do you recommend?
<defrysk> kbrooks_, define they
<defrysk> magicbronson, for what ?
<flo> URL maldefinito file:///
<kbrooks_> magicbronson: easyubuntu
<magicbronson> cleanest installation of eclipse and sun java 1.5 on kubuntu
<__osh___> Users (like myself) have better things to do than to fix things that should already be fixed. Easyubuntu is such a fix. I have no problem with it.
<farous> sunjava in non-free section
<flo> defrysk: after installing krusader sudo konqueror all of the sudden works and krusader gives me url maldefinito file:///
<magicbronson> so i have to add the non-free repo to adept?
<defrysk> magicbronson, read the wiki
<flo> it becomes odder and odder
<defrysk> and be patient
<robin> !xgl
<magicbronson> ok
<ubotu> xgl is, like, totally, "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<farous> !tell magicbronson about easysource
<kbrooks_> magicbronson: easyubuntu does that for you
<defrysk> kbrooks_, easyubuntu is a brainkiller
<magicbronson> one more question: how do i install vim7? it's not in the repo yet
<farous> magicbronson: look at this site to have most of the repos you will need
<magicbronson> should i just wait?
<defrysk> magicbronson, get multiverse and universe in the repos
<defrysk> vim is available
<magicbronson> not 7.0 though
<magicbronson> it just came out a couple weeks ago
<__osh___> magicbronson: then you probably have to build it yourself.
<defrysk> magicbronson, patience and open backports in the repos
<defrysk> magicbronson, or build it yes :)
<__osh___> magicbronson: most often just ./configgure; make; make install
<magicbronson> i know the drill
<magicbronson> there seems to be no gvim or kvim in the default repos
<ayabara> hi guys. on my way towards my first kubuntu install. should I dl the dvd or the cd image?
<defrysk> ayabara, got hight high speed ?
<farous> magicbronson: by the way i just downloaded eclipse from their site and just ran it and it works. Java is installed by default not sun-java though
<ayabara> defrysk: yep
<__osh___> ayabara: doesn't matter I think. I got the CD and it works just fine. =)
<defrysk> ayabara, got plenty dvd ?
<magicbronson> farous: by "their" you mean whose?
<defrysk> anyway get the cd i'd say
<farous> ayabara: you can download the cd and if you need extra packages you can always install over the net using adept
<ayabara> defrysk: yep. guess what I really wondered was what the difference between cd and dvd
<ayabara> ahh
<ayabara> ok
<farous> magicbronson: eclipse website
<magicbronson> oh ok, thanks
<farous> :)
<Desh> Ok, I do not understand why my Dapper CD, downlaoded today, will not boot on my laptop.
<Desh> X does not want to load.
<defrysk> Desh, its abug
<defrysk> bug bug bug
<ayabara> defrysk, __osh__, farous: thanks
<Desh> I reconfigure the xserver to use the ati driver that worked in breezy and still startx returns with errors.
<defrysk> Desh, use the vesa driver as workaround
<Desh> Then, shuld I install it with the install only CD?
<Desh> It won't work either.
<element4> Does your Katapult work!?
<defrysk> I have no laptop so I cannot tell you how to install it unfortunately
<jpatrick> element4: yes
<element4> Mine only work on livecd
<element4> Thats wierd
<Desh> I see, well where can I find the install only CD?
<defrysk> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/
<defrysk> Desh, get the Alternate install CD
<element4> Desh: the alternativ cd!
<defrysk> thats the one you need
<Desh> Thanks. I have Dapper installed but it was an update from Breezy and it's a mess. Would I need to reformat or anything first or will the CD do it?
<defrysk> Desh, do a fresh install
<defrysk> and all will be well
<defrysk> (I hope)
<element4> Desh: the cd wil format your hd
<Desh> Ok, thanks.
<defrysk> Desh, get the kubuntu alternative one
<defrysk> there is a link to kubuntu in the alternative section
<slow-motion> re
<redsteakraw> is anyone having problems with akregator in dapper?
<Desh> Yeah, I found it, thanks.
<defrysk> Desh, good luck :)
<defrysk> and use vesa
<__osh___> Desh: I got into the same mess. Sometime soon I'll reinstall the lot. :-(
<Desh> Yeah, breezy update was a mess for me.
<Desh> ndiswrapper got f'ed in the a, so did my sound, openoffice was uninstalled...
<ryanakca_> can you install "server" from the kubuntu desktop/live cd?
<Desh> Me?
<__osh___> ryanakca_: don't think so.
<element4> ARRGH! I hate this! My katapult wont work! My computer is nothing worth now! Argh!
<Desh> WHat is katapault?
<Desh> *katapult
<element4> ryanakca: I dont think you can!
<__osh___> element4: just upgraded to dapper? that one happened to me during upgrade.
<jpatrick> !katapult
<ubotu> rumour has it, katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<ryanakca> there we go, that's better...
<Desh> Hmm...
<element4> Desh: its a program in kubuntu... it start programs fast...
<ryanakca> element4: what about from the ubuntu desktop cd?
<flo> is it normal that y not getting any updates for the last 4 to 5 days?excuse me for my english
<__osh___> Flo: yes
<defrysk> yes
<element4> _osh_: I have installed a fresh kubuntu!
<ayabara> forgot to ask.. the difference between cd and dvd is that the dvd contains more packages?
<element4> The katapult works on the liveCd but not on the installed kubuntu
<defrysk> ayabara, and the sourcepackages
<element4> and ive tried to reinstall katapult, but noooo...
<__osh___> element4: report it as a bug.
<ayabara> defrysk: I'm too noob to know what that means :-/
<defrysk> ayabara, just get the cd
<defrysk> and forget dvd
<ayabara> defrysk: hehe. will do
<ayabara> keep it simple :-)
<defrysk> ayabara, one step at the time
<defrysk> ayabara, you'l be running gentoo in no time ;p
<ayabara> have tried ubuntu a couple of times, but I keep installing kde apps, so I thought it was about time I gave kubuntu a try
<ayabara> :-)
<defrysk> ayabara, kde is nice as it gnome
<defrysk> is*
<farous> ayabara: do you have ubuntu installed
<farous> if so you do not need the cd
<ayabara> farous: nope. xp only now
<farous> ok
<defrysk> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ayabara> had ubuntu flight 7
<element4> _osh_: How can i report it as a bug?
<defrysk> element4, https://launchpad.net/
<pekuja> how good is the laptop support in Kubuntu?
<defrysk> pekuja, same as in ubuntu
<pekuja> ok
<element4> defrysk: thx dude ;)
<pekuja> I'm wondering, because I had a breezy installation that had Gnome in it, then I installed KDE, and upgraded to dapper, and power management didn't really work
<defrysk> element4, https://launchpad.net/people/johan-devries ;p
<pekuja> I don't remember exactly when the power management broke, but in the end I had a Kubuntu installation that I had upgraded from breezy, and the power management was broken.
<pekuja> Now I have Gnomebuntu installed from the final dapper CD.
<rabby> zer gut (c)
<element4> defrysk: Is that you? The picture?
<defrysk> pekuja, you can always revert back to <yourpreferred de>
<defrysk> element4, yes
<element4> Nice hair ;)
<defrysk> lol
<rabby> system of install very good, but portage in gentoo >
<pekuja> defrysk, yeah, sure, but I'm a bit wary because I previously had trouble switching to KDE. I'm actually planning on just installing from scratch from a Kubuntu CD
<rabby> fast install its very good too
<slow-motion> bbl
<defrysk> pekuja, just give it a go
<pekuja> yeah, I think I'll apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and see what happens, but I actually like to reinstall my system because that way I get rid of all packages I don't need and all the old configuration files and whatnot.
<defrysk> pekuja, should work fine :)
<pekuja> yeah, well installing kubuntu-desktop is easy, but removing ubuntu-desktop along with its dependencies is a bit trickier
<pekuja> debfoster is my friend
<slow-motion> re
<Tallia1Kubuntu>  if i tell you that in konqueror as soon as i press Ctrl, alt, or shift, the cursor in the address bar moves from whatever position to the end.... somebody can tell me something?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody can try this?
<defrysk> Tallia1Kubuntu, nope not here
<mhterres> hello !!!!
<mhterres> what's up ???
<jpatrick> Not alot
<Tallia1Kubuntu> defrysk: and where?
<farous_> winXperts: install build-essential package
<farous_> wrong room appol
<defrysk> farous, ;p
<farous_> defrysk: this dam network bugs that i have had to switch from wirless to wired :) so still disoriented
<defrysk> poor you hehe
<farous_> :)
<slow-motion> bbl
<ealm> how do I play real videos from the internet properly?
<rabby> when i install packages with apt-get, what is location save download packages?
<ealm> I installed realplayer 10 but it doesn't work well at all... video only occasionally, and sound out of sync
<jpatrick> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<rabby> when i install packages with apt-get, what is location save download packages???
<farous_> ealm: cpy the nphelix.so and nphelix.xpt from where ever you had downloaded real to .mozilla/plugins dir and it will work
<farous_> rabyy /var/cache/apt/
<rabby> thank!
<farous_> uw:)
<slow-motion> re
<Tallia1Kubuntu>  if i tell you that in konqueror as soon as i press Ctrl, alt, or shift, the cursor in the address bar moves from whatever position to the end.... somebody can tell me something?
<davebgimp> Hi, when ripping cds with Dapper, I can only do this running as root. Is there a way to adjust the permissions, so that my normal user account can do this?
<mhterres> davebgimp: You need to put the user in cdrom group
<davebgimp> mhterres: How would I do this?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody can try what i have just said?
<mhterres> edit the /etc/group file
<mhterres> put the user in the group
<defrysk> or sudo kuser
<defrysk> if you need grafics
<sokuban> What do you do to view 'avi' files? I installed 'VLC' but the Linux version is far inferior to the windows, the video lags too much to be watchable.
<mhterres> our use usermod
<defrysk> sokuban, no lagging here
<mhterres> sokuban: maybe your graphics driver
<robin> ok which tutorial do I need for nvidia + kde + kubunt + xgl
<mhterres> I hda this problem before with my nvidia, but when start to use the latest nvidia drivers, it was solved
<godzero> Tallia1Kubuntu: I'm not sure if it's related.. but I have had konqueror go a bit insane with focus. Sometimes I had to restart X to regain control.
<robin> I can't get it to work :(
<sokuban> >_>, I'll admit my computer is old, but the windows version works fine for me and I can use Kaffine to view the experiance ubuntu thing in examples but not vlc
<mhterres> robin: xgl is very unstable
<Tallia1Kubuntu> godzero: this behaviour is permanent..
<CGA> hi folks
<mindbob> How do I set my default browser in Kubuntu - dapper?
<mindbob> I want it to be firefox, and not konqueuor.
<sokuban> any way to view avi's with kaffine?
<mhterres> sokuban: what video card did you have ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> godzero: can you try to do what i declared?
<CGA> is there an italian channel for kubuntu??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mindbob: kcontrol
<Tallia1Kubuntu> CGA: cia
<sokuban> a really old nvidia riva tnt2 or something
<robin> mhterres: I know, but I want to try
<CGA> Tallia1Kubuntu, ciao
<stipe> hi cga
<defrysk> sokuban, nvidia-glx-legacy
<CGA> ciao stipe
<godzero> I trued, but I'm not seing the same behavior
<mhterres> sokuban: tnt you need to use the nvidia-glx-legacy package
<godzero> tried
<sokuban> what is that?
<davebgimp> mhterres: Okay, see in the file that my user name is in the cdrom group already, but i stil require running as root to get the device to rip
<mhterres> robin: take a look in ubuntu forums
<defrysk> drivers for nvidia
<mhterres> hmmm
<mhterres> let me see
<Tallia1Kubuntu> godzero: and what behaviour do you see?
<defrysk> to get direct rendering
<sokuban> oh, I need seperate drivers for Linux?
<mhterres> davebgimp:  what error ?
<defrysk> sokuban, for nvidia
<mhterres> sokuban: apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<robin> mhterres: I have done, but there are way to many tutorials on it
<sokuban> thanks
<robin> mhterres: I have tried the kororaa live cd and xgl really rocks :)
<defrysk> sokuban, after install do : sudo nvidia-xconfig
<mhterres> robin: I know. I don't know a "complete tutorial". There's a lots of manners to do it. If you read them you'll find the better way
<Tallia1Kubuntu> robin: kororaa??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> godzero: and what behaviour do you see?
<sokuban> what is that for?
<godzero> Tallia1Kubuntu: cursor stays in place
<mhterres> sokuban: is the nvidia driver for tnt
<sokuban> no, the nvidia-xconfig
<davebgimp> mhterres: No error message, drive just initially reads but will not actually rip
<mhterres> sokuban: to configure your xorg.conf
<bernier> hi, i tried to install visual boy advance but because it's my first day on linux, i had a hard time. i realized i could install it with Adept but the vba status was "broken" nopw when i open adpet the status in uninstalled and when i want to install it i click on install and it simply stays at the "unsintalled" status
<defrysk> sokuban, sudo nvidia-xconfig sets up your xorg.conf
<sokuban> I got a command not found
<sokuban> I installed successfully though
<robin> Tallia1Kubuntu:  yes
<defrysk> sokuban, in dapper ?
<mhterres> davebgimp: maybe it's trying to rip in a directory where your user don't have rights. Looks like a permissions problem
<sokuban> yes
<robin> Tallia1Kubuntu:  what's wrong with it ;) ?
<godzero> Tallia1Kubuntu: How long has the odd behavior been going on?
<mhterres> sokuban: for nvidia-glx-legacy I guess there's no nvidia-xconfig
<defrysk> sokuban, use sudo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> since when i had kubuntu
<mhterres> You'll need to set the xorg.conf manually
<sokuban> and?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it was the reason in never used konqueror for web
<Tallia1Kubuntu> robin: what's that?
<sokuban> ok, how do I set it manually?
<mhterres> sokuban: you need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<defrysk> sokuban, sudo dpkg xserver-xorg, run the defaults exept for the nv driver wich has to be set to nvidia
<mhterres> sokuban: yes, it's a good pratice
<defrysk> sokuban, or what mhterres said
<davebgimp> mhterres: I double checked and made sure the write directory was in my home folder, but no go.
<mhterres> defrysk: your solution is better
<bernier> hi, i tried to install visual boy advance but because it's my first day on linux, i had a hard time. i realized i could install it with Adept but the vba status was "broken" nopw when i open adpet the status in uninstalled and when i want to install it i click on install and it simply stays at the "unsintalled" status. anyone know how I could remove those half installed files or I dunno what and install it back?
<defrysk> mhterres, more official :D
<mhterres> defrysk: yes :-)
<sokuban> what do I do after I sudo dpkg xserver-xorg? I'm confused
* bernier =/
<defrysk> sokuban, hit enter
<mhterres> davebgimp: strange
<robin> Tallia1Kubuntu: live cd based on gentoo to try out xgl
<robin> Tallia1Kubuntu: works great :)
<mhterres> davebgimp: your user is the first user ?
<defrysk> sokuban, untill you see something about a driver nv , change that to nvidia
<marlin> Can anyone help me with the kaffeine-Mozilla plug-in?
<davebgimp> yes, and the only user
<Tallia1Kubuntu> robin: cool.. i want to try xgl
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tnx
<bernier> fick it ima format
<defrysk> and then continue with enter untill done
<bernier> lol
<mhterres> davebgimp: very strange
<mhterres> davebgimp: shoul work
<sokuban> umm nothing happened when I typed it in a couple of lines popped up then went back to sokuban@sokuban-desktop:`$
<mhterres> davebgimp: did you look for the directory permissions ?
<davebgimp> mhterres: which directory? My final destination directory is my homes folder
<davebgimp> ahhhh I got it
<davebgimp> mhterres:
<davebgimp> mhterres: it's the temp folder
<sokuban> the first thing that came up was dpkg: need an action option
<marlin> Can anyone help me with the kaffeine-Mozilla plug-in?
<defrysk> sokuban, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<davebgimp> mhterres: I set the temp folder to one I created in my home and it worked. The default tmp is root only
<mhterres> one moment
<defrysk> sokuban, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<davebgimp> mhterres: thanks for your help
<defrysk> without hte "
<mhterres> davebgimp: I see :-)
<defrysk> the"
<sokuban> attempt to autodetect video hardware?
<defrysk> yes
<sokuban> now hit enter a when 'nv' is highlighted?
<marlin> Thanks for the help. Bye
<defrysk> and if it says nv change it to nvidia
<sokuban> oh, right under it
<sokuban> enter identifier for your video card, ok?
<defrysk> sokuban, further the defaults are fine so just hit <enter> untill its completely finished
<defrysk> just the nvidia thing , nothing more
<defrysk> the rest is enter
<Tallia1Kubuntu> muahahahah, i just COMPLETELY removed konqueror
<sokuban> the amount of memory has no default >_>
<mhterres> DaSkreech: strange, the /tmp should have 777 permission
<Tallia1Kubuntu> maybe reinstalling with the refreshed settings......
<defrysk> sokuban, enter
<mhterres> oops
<sokuban> oops sorry
<defrysk> dont read just hit enter
<sokuban> didn't read
<mhterres> davebgimp was gone :-)
<sokuban> ok, finally done
<mhterres> great !!!
<sokuban> now its all set up?
<mhterres> yep
<sokuban> let me test it
<mhterres> restart your X and try again
<defrysk> sokuban, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep nvidia
<defrysk> see if you see sriver "nvidia"
<defrysk> driver*
<sokuban> its working
<sokuban> so I don't know why I need to do any more >_>
<defrysk> now restart x
<mhterres> sokuban: did you restart X ?
<sokuban> no
<defrysk> sokuban, do so ;)
<mhterres> sokuban: you need to restart to apply the changes
<sokuban> how?
<sokuban> but its working O_O
<mhterres> CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE ???
<sokuban> as in restart the computer?
<defrysk> no as in ctrl alt backspace you newb
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sokuban: X and base-system are separated in linux
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the "black beast terminal" call the "graphic paradise" as a program
<sokuban> ah, there I restarted by hitting ctr, alt, backspace
<defrysk> sokuba now do in a terminal  glxinfo |grep direct
<mhterres> try now
<Tallia1Kubuntu> when you press ctrl alt backspace you restart only the graphic server, not the system
<sokuban> I see
<defrysk> sokuba now do in a terminal  glxinfo |grep direct
<Tallia1Kubuntu> fglrxinfo
<defrysk> you get a yes ????
<sokuban> yes
<sokuban> 'direct rendering:yes'
<defrysk> you have sucsessfully setup your speedyer nvidia driver
<Cooner750> Need help
<sokuban> thanks
<defrysk> sokuban, now try some avipr0n
<Cooner750> I installed KDE packages in ubuntu, so it's pretty much the same as Kubuntu ;). My problem is, how can I have more than one user logged in at once? It's still using Gnome login manager I guess  and needs to be using KDM
<Cooner750> Is it possible to uninstall the Gnome packages? Including Gnome login manager? I probably wont be using it again
<defrysk> Cooner750, yes
<Cooner750> How do I do that? And set it to use KDM as login manager?
<defrysk> sudo apt-get install kdm
<defrysk> sudo apt-get remove gdm
<defrysk> thats all
<mhterres> it's not necessary to remove gdm
<defrysk> mhterres, true
<iNiku> Cooner750: you don't *need* to use kdm
<mhterres> you just need to set the kdm like the default
<defrysk> but he wants to get rid of gdm
<iNiku> Cooner750: it's fine to use either one
<Cooner750> At the moment it's fine, as log as I can set it to use KDM instead
<mhterres> hmmm, so apt-get remove --purge gdm :-)
<iNiku> defrysk: yes, but that won't help him to get more than one user logged in
<defrysk> iNiku, true true
<iNiku> Cooner750: the number of user logins does not depend on the display manager used
<Cooner750> Then how do I switch users in KDE?
<defrysk> kdm does work better with kde tho as does gdm with gnome
<Cooner750> Is there a setting to tell it which login manager to use?
<iNiku> Cooner750: how about "Switch user" in the KDE menu?
<defrysk> Cooner750, yes
<Cooner750> Switch User is not there...
<Cooner750> Just Log Out and Lock Session
<iNiku> Cooner750: hmm... it is for me
<defrysk> Cooner750, got the complete kubuntu-desktop installed ?
<mhterres> Cooner750: what kde version are you using ?
<linuxbambi> nein es lag daran, dass es unter linux scheinbar nicht mglich ist, ein swf file geffnet zu haben und nebenbei mp3s zu hren ;S
<iNiku> defrysk: I guess, and at least you get a more unified look that way
<Cooner750> Got it
<Cooner750> I'm using the latest version I believe. Anyway, you have to sudo gedit (or kate, whichever) /etc/X11/default-display-manager and change it to /usr/bin/kdm. Let's see if it works
<Tallia1Kubuntu> NAAAAAAA...... i delete everythign about konqueror and i still have the same problem
<sokuban> Umm, how do you mount a windows partition? I currently have Linux on my slave drive which is really tiny, I can see the windows drive on Linux but it won't let me mount it (it is FAT32)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> grrrrr
<iNiku> sokuban: hmm, how do you see it on linux?
<ealm> I cant install k3b, and when running "cdrecord -scanbus" my writer isn't listed
<iNiku> sokuban: and how are you trying to mount it and how does that fail?
<Cooner750> no luck
<iNiku> Cooner750: you need to stop gdm and start kdm
<iNiku> Cooner750: the display manager starts at boot time
<sokuban> I see it in storage media, I right click and hit mount it gives me 'mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mstab
<iNiku> Cooner750: the default-display-manager file just tells the boot scripts which one to start
<Cooner750> How do I do that.... terminal? killall gdm, or?
<Cooner750> or just restart..
<iNiku> Cooner750: so, go to a VT (ctrl-alt-f1), then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ; sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<defrysk> iNiku, very gentle way
<jaims> hello!
<luh> after upgrading on dapper - there are users that get the message "no window manager found" - and at others kde works just fine
<luh> anyone who has an idea on that?
<jaims> does someone been able to upgrade firefox 1.5.0.3->1.5.0.4?
<iNiku> defrysk: only way I know :)
<iNiku> apart from rebooting, of course
<defrysk> iNiku, its the correct way :)
<iNiku> defrysk, I know :)
<defrysk> jaims, if upgrade is needed it wil appear in the repos
<jaims> really?
<defrysk> honestly
<jaims> I prefer the repositories, if I could choose
<luh> please help me - i have no clue what i have to do
<jaims> but I've read about the autoupdate thing
<l_r> hello. i have a matrox g400, supported well by the kernel, but direct rendering is not working. the drm module is loaded. but the glxinfo does not report any drm feature. any idea?
<jaims> but in my firefox is disabled!
<defrysk> jaims, its safe to use the one available in dapper now , trust me
<sokuban> Anybody know how to mount it?
<jaims> even starting the browser as root
<jaims> ok, defrysk; i will
<defrysk> jaims, you have been "tinkering' ?
<jaims> what is tinkering?
<defrysk> why did firefox stop working ?
<dein> what's a good way to restart artsd?
<jaims> oh, no firefox works great
<jaims> it's just because the security holes and all
<defrysk> <jaims> but in my firefox is disabled!
<jaims> ah
<jaims> i meant menu/help/seek updates
<iNiku> anybody know how often adept_notifier is supposed to check for new updates?
<l_r> any idea about my problem?
<jaims> know i mean?
<sokuban> does anybody know how to mount windows partitions >_>
<jaims> but the browser works fine
<defrysk> jaims, as soon updates are needed for security reasons they wil appear in the repos
<jaims> aha
<defrysk> firefox wil be patched then but wil keep the same versioning
<defrysk> as an example
<iNiku> jaims: even if the version number in the repos looks "old", the security fixes will be backported to it
<iNiku> which is what defrysk said in other words :)
<jaims> ok, i will wait for the adept_updater
<defrysk> yes :)
<jaims> aha
<jaims> so
<jaims> thank you very much, defrysk
<defrysk> jaims, your safe
<jaims> :-)
<iNiku> but, speaking of that, does anyone know how often it checks for new updates?
<jaims> I feel safe and happy with my brand new dapper
<jaims> :-)
<iNiku> because mine doesn't seem to do it
<jaims> very like it
<iNiku> when I do an apt-get update, the system tray icon appears
<Cooner750> I really screwed it up now
<iNiku> but it doesn't seem to notice them by itself
<iNiku> Cooner750: how?
<sokuban> iNiku: Did you figure it out?
<defrysk> when you start kde you get a green button meaning no updates it appears for about 5 seconds
<defrysk> then its gone again
<iNiku> sokuban: sorry, what?
<defrysk> its next to the clock
<sokuban> iNiku: how to mount the windows drive
<iNiku> defrysk: yeah, but it should check periodically even if you don't reboot/re-login... right?
<Cooner750> Now when it boots up it stays at a black console screen. I have to login and run startx and it starts up Gnome
<defrysk> iNiku, it does that once a day , @ 7 in the morning
<iNiku> I never do if I can avoid it and it seems I don't get notified of new updates unless I run apt-get update manually
<iNiku> defrysk: oh... via cron?
<iNiku> not anacron?
<defrysk> iNiku, not sure who/what does it but "it" "doets" it
<defrysk> does
<iNiku> defrysk: that would explain it... my laptop is always asleep at 7am, like me
<iNiku> so... the check basically never runs if that's true
<Cooner750> any ideas?
<iNiku> that kind of sucks
<defrysk> iNiku, its checks as soon as it on
<defrysk> during boot or whatever after 7
<Cooner750> When I did CTRL ALT F1 it dropped to a console which I did not expect, and I did not know the commands so I had to use the halt command to turn it off
<defrysk> Cooner750, ctrl alt f7 brings you back
<iNiku> sokuban: sorry, missed your reply to my question. dunno about the GUI way, I just put it in /etc/fstab
<iNiku> defrysk: it doesn't seem to
<Cooner750> I changed /usr/bin/gdm to /usr/bin/kdm and it does that at boot
<sokuban> umm how?
<iNiku> defrysk: I haven't seen any updates in several days, until I just did an apt-get update a minute ago and now it shows 10 updates available
<robin> ok got xgl running
<robin> nice :)
<defrysk> iNiku, well it does here
<defrysk> so...
<defrysk> anyway
<defrysk> nm
<defrysk> robin got dizzy
<Cooner750> Should I just wipe this partition and install Kubuntu?
<iNiku> Cooner750: um... you were supposed to stop gdm and start kdm in the console
<mluser-laptop> Can someon here give me a tip on how to go about installing mplayer without having to compile it?
<jaims> yes!
<defrysk> !mplayer
<iNiku> Cooner750: using sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ; sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start, like I told you
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<jaims> I have installed today
<mluser-laptop> thanks :)
<iNiku> Cooner750: but if you did a reboot, you should have kdm running anyway. do you have it installed?
<jaims> yes thats the site ive been reading
<defrysk> typing kdm is not installing kdm lol
<iNiku> sokuban: edit /etc/fstab and put something like this in there:
<iNiku> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<iNiku> sokuban: adjusting for your device, mountpoint and filesystem type...
<iNiku> sokuban: vfat instead of ntfs
<sokuban> I dunno what a mountpoing or device is
<iNiku> Cooner750: dpkg -s kdm
<iNiku> sokuban: device is the hard disk partition you're trying to mount
<iNiku> sokuban: mountpoint is where you want to mount it
<iNiku> Cooner750: actually, dpkg -s kdm | grep Status
<defrysk>  /MEDIA/HDA1 = EXAMPLE MOUNTPOINT
<defrysk> oops caps
<Cooner750> not installed. sudo apt-get install kdm?
<defrysk> yes
<iNiku> Cooner750: yep
<iNiku> Cooner750: but
<Shaezsche> kronoz i need your help
<kronoz> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1083433&postcount=3
<iNiku> Cooner750: you should have it already if you indeed installed kubuntu-desktop
<kronoz> Shaezsche: whats wrong?
<iNiku> Cooner750: so I have a feeling you probably didn't
<defrysk> iNiku, nope
<iNiku> Cooner750: which means you might be missing other KDE stuff as well
<Shaezsche> kronoz i forgot what you said last time, where can i find my x11 directory
<defrysk> kdm does not do kdm I believe
<Shaezsche> i know how to replace the file, just cannot find the dir
<iNiku> defrysk: huh? :)
<kronoz> Shaezsche: /etc/X11/
<defrysk> kubuntu-desktop I mean
<Shaezsche> its not there! now what
<Shaezsche> i looked in etc
<sokuban> ahh, access denied, could not write, I think I need Kwrite
<defrysk> sokuban, you need sudo
<iNiku> sokuban: use kdesu kate
<Shaezsche> secondly, would that file be hidden? if so, how can i display ALL files in a directory?
<Cooner750> installing kubuntu-desktop now
<sokuban> eh? what is that? I used the normal kate for it
<defrysk> Cooner750, did you install kubuntu-desktop ?
<Cooner750> It's working on it now
<defrysk> Cooner750, you told me you did
<kronoz> Shaezsche: theres no X11 dir in /etc ?
<defrysk> tsss
<iNiku> defrysk: kubuntu-desktop does depend on kdm
<Cooner750> I installed KDM, and installing kubuntu-desktop now. I didnt realize this computer didnt have kubuntu-desktop installed, I was thinking of my other machine
<iNiku> defrysk: which means kdm should get installed if you install kubuntu-desktop
<defrysk> iNiku, yes
<defrysk> sorry
<Cooner750> It's downloading packages now
<defrysk> did not klick ricght in my pea brain
<Shaezsche> kronoz nope, is it hidden?
<iNiku> sokuban: you need root privileges for editing it
<iNiku> sokuban: hence kdesu kate
<kronoz> Shaezsche: it should be there :s
<iNiku> sokuban: kdesu is like sudo for KDE
<sokuban> I have root privileges, I think, this is my only account
<Shaezsche> kronoz, i swear its not
<iNiku> sokuban: no you don't
<Shaezsche> ill check again
<Shaezsche> brb
<Cooner750> So when this is done, just leave what I changed to /usr/bin/kdm?
<iNiku> sokuban: you get root privilege with sudo or kdesu
<kronoz> Shaezsche: ls /etc | grep 11
<defrysk> Cooner750, yes
<sokuban> ok, so I type kdesu into a terminal?
<iNiku> Cooner750: yep. and go to a console with ctrl-alt-f1 and do a sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start to get it running
<iNiku> sokuban: kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<defrysk> sokuban, kdesu <app>
<ericc> adept froze on me when installing some stuff..i killed the process and now when running it tells me there is a lock file and won't run...what files do I need to delete to remove the "lock" ?
<Cooner750> ok. What about GDM, it's already off since I rebooted, correct?
<iNiku> sokuban: word of warning, though... do *not* touch any other lines in /etc/fstab
<kronoz> ericc, sudo dpkg -a
<defrysk> Cooner750, yes
<ericc> kronoz: gracias
<iNiku> Cooner750: it won't start if default-display-manager doesn't point to it
<Cooner750> Ok. KDM is running
<sokuban> so I should only touch dev/hdd1?
<Cooner750> GDM is off. So Should I log out to see?
<Cooner750> brb
<iNiku> Cooner750: log off first
<sokuban> or dev/hdd5?
<iNiku> oh well
<iNiku> sokuban: dunno, which one is your windows partition?
<sokuban> how am I supposed to know >_>
<iNiku> sokuban: doesn't the GUI mount thingy tell you?
<sokuban> oh it was dev/hdd1
<iNiku> sokuban: which device were you trying to mount before?
<iNiku> sokuban: okay, that should be it then... do you have a line for it in /etc/fstab already?
<sokuban> yes
<iNiku> sokuban: show us
<sokuban> it was /dev/hdd1     /         ext3          defaults,errors=remount-ro      0            1
<defrysk> hmm ;s
<iNiku> sokuban: uh
<iNiku> sokuban: you don't want to touch that
<iNiku> sokuban: that's your linux root filesystem
<sokuban> >_> oh
<sokuban> that was close
<linuxmonkey> trying to mount root.lol
<fatejudger> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<iNiku> sokuban: if you were trying to mount that as your windows partition, no wonder it didn't work
<Shaezsche> kronoz no luck i swear there is no etc/x11
<_john> Looking for help to sort out a sound problem. I just downloaded dapper successfully but cannot get Amorak to play any songs of my song files...any suggestions?
<sokuban> so hdd5 is the one I want then?
<iNiku> sokuban: dunno. does that have a line in fstab?
<sokuban> yes
<jaims> <_john> mp3 files?
<iNiku> sokuban: the partition name can be anything, depending on your disk configuration
<_john> Yes
<iNiku> sokuban: there's no way for me to know
<iNiku> sokuban: but show the line for hdd5
<robin> XGL uses a <Super> button, which must be the windows key I assume, but It's not working?
<kronoz> Shaezsche: just to check, 11 is the number eleven not lowercase LL
<robin> Do I have to set it somewhere ?
<sokuban> it was /dev/hdd5      none           swap           sw          0            0
<defrysk> _john, http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<iNiku> sokuban: well, you don't want to touch that either, it's your linux swap
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<iNiku> virtual memory, in other words
<sokuban> >_>
<sokuban> so what do I touch?
<iNiku> sokuban: ...
<jaims> <_john> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kronoz> Shaezsche: if it really isn't there I can't see much you can do other reinstall kubuntu
<_john> defrysk: many thanks
<iNiku> you need to figure out what your windows partition is first
<Shaezsche> kronoz yes numbers
<sokuban> there is a 'proc' and a '/dev/hdc'
<iNiku> otherwise you cannot mount it
<Shaezsche> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Shaezsche
<Cooner750> Success
<iNiku> and as it's not mounted, it's probably not in /etc/fstab
<Shaezsche> linux should not have let me install those official microsoft drivers...
<iNiku> so you need to add it there.
<_john> jaims: thanks
<iNiku> Cooner750: cool :)
<iNiku> Cooner750: can you switch users now?
<Cooner750> Now, what happened to my fonts & icons? The text in menus is huge
<Cooner750> as well as icons
<iNiku> uh
<iNiku> I have no idea
<Cooner750> kubuntu-desktop does that I think
<robin> anyone knows how to set the <Super> key :) ?
<sokuban> well how would I figure it out? It doesn't say anything in konqueror
<iNiku> sokuban: sudo fdisk -l
<NthDegree> robin
<NthDegree> super user is root
<defrysk> Cooner750,  go to systemsettings in menu
<kronoz> Shaezsche: what M$ drivers?
<Cooner750> Change? For the font size in the menus?
<iNiku> sokuban: try to find your windows partition there
<Cooner750> K menu goes off the screen almost
<NthDegree> robin, you just use sudo passwd root
<sokuban> what do I do after I type that in? now a completely blank line comes up
<defrysk> Cooner750, then go to gtkstyles and fonts
<iNiku> robin: wtf is the <Super> key? :P
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting in 1 minute in #ubuntu-meeting
<Shaezsche> http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=1764 the linux version of these
<iNiku> sokuban: uh... where did you type it?
<sokuban> in a terminal
<defrysk> Cooner750, then use my kdestyle in blah bla in both boxes
<Shaezsche> http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-011594.htm they are for the 915 chipset
<robin> iNiku: something XGL uses :), but it has to be mapped to the windows key
<robin> iNiku: I think my windows key is not enabled in kde
<iNiku> sokuban: it's not asking for your password?
<MrBallZ> Hi, just installed Kubuntu 6.06, then ran automatix the newest one, installed the stuff I wanted, so ... is there anything else to update ? aside of KDE 3.5.3 ?
<sokuban> nope
<linuxmonkey> NthDegree:  we try not to use ROOT, please use sudo for all commands that require root
<NthDegree> linuxmonkey
<mmanton02> i tried to install flash but the installer didnt work, anyone got any ideas?//
<defrysk> Cooner750, got kde running on kdm now ?
<NthDegree> someone asked how to set the super user password
<iNiku> sokuban: did you get a new prompt or is it hanging?
<NthDegree> so i told them
<Qill> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sokuban> not sure what that means but I think its hanging
<NthDegree> i'm assuming that is what one means by <super> key
<defrysk> !flashplugin
<iNiku> sokuban: so you cannot type new commands?
<ubotu> defrysk: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sokuban> I can type something in
<iNiku> sokuban: but do you have a command prompt?
<Qill> !mittens
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Qill
<sokuban>  just a '>'
<iNiku> sokuban: or is the cursor on an empty line?
<Desh> I downloaded the alternative install CD for Dapper but apparently it is corrupted...
<iNiku> sokuban: ahh, you probably have a ' or " in your command somewhere
<Cooner750> Yep
<defrysk> Desh, burn the iso at a slower speed
<Cooner750> Working good here
<iNiku> sokuban: try ctrl-c
<Cooner750> The user switching is fat
<Cooner750> fast*
<Qill> Or better yet, verirfy all your burns
<iNiku> sokuban: then sudo fdisk -l without any quotes or stuff
<sokuban> I don't have quotes in it at all, and I can't copy into Konsole >_>
<iNiku> sokuban: what do you mean you can't copy?
<iNiku> copy what?
<iNiku> from where?
<Desh> defrysk: when i open the iso Nero tells me: the entered block size does not correspond to the image length. The block size may be wrong.
<Cooner750> bbrb
<Cooner750> brb
<sokuban> what else does ctr-C do?
<defrysk> Desh, you used explorer to download ?
<iNiku> ctrl-c is cancel/abort/break/whatever
<Desh> Firefox.
<sokuban> oh, while in Konsole
<Desh> On Windows.
<iNiku> it tries to cancel the command you're running
<sokuban> I see
<defrysk> Desh, strange....
<iNiku> you don't need to "copy" in X
<iNiku> when you select something it's automatically copied
<iNiku> and you can paste with the middle mouse button
<sokuban> but I think I need to type something in after the '>' because if I say, for example type something random in, it will bash it then ask for my password
<Desh> defrysk: Should I redownload it?
<defrysk> sokuban, highlighting is copying
<jdmpike> what is the problem with linux and alsa?
<iNiku> bash it?
<defrysk> middlmouseklick is pasting
<jdmpike> why does sound mixing suck so bad?
<iNiku> sokuban: sorry, I have no idea what you mean
<MrBallZ> I just installed Kubuntu 6.06, then ran automatix the newest one, installed the stuff I wanted, so ... is there anything else to update ? aside of KDE 3.5.3 ?
<defrysk> Desh, unfortunately yes I guess so
<iNiku> sokuban: what was the command you typed in the console?
<sokuban> after that I typed 'h' and it gave me 'bash: h: commant not found (next line) Password:
<defrysk> sokuban, you see a > in your console ?
<sokuban> yes
<iNiku> sokuban: just press ctrl-c
<iNiku> what happens then?
<defrysk> should be gone now
<sokuban> then it goes back to sokuban@sokuban-desktop
<defrysk> good
<iNiku> sokuban: okay, now, type sudo fdisk -l
<iNiku> and press enter
<defrysk> sokuban, dont copu " or '
<defrysk> copy
<iNiku> sokuban: it may or may not ask for your password, then it should give you a list of all disk partitions on the system
<humbolt> dapper is unstable!
<sokuban> oh wait... is that a lowercase L or the thing above the enter key?
<defrysk> humbolt, arent we all!
<iNiku> sokuban: lowercase L
<humbolt> now it starts eating my email, my address book disappeared, ....
<sokuban> because if I type a lowercase L, then it asks for a password
<sokuban> oh >__<
<stoft> I can't seem to change my mouse acceleration (laptop, synaptics touchpad, protocol is set to auto-dev), anyone have any clues? I've tried both the kde config and "xset m x y"
<iNiku> what's the thing above the enter key?
<NthDegree> humbolt ubuntu is not meant to be stable, it is meant to be the latest packages (stable ones though)
<linuxmonkey> humbolt: im not having any issues at all :)
<iNiku> NthDegree: interesting view
<humbolt> right now, it seems the only distro you can truly use is debian/sarge but of course you won't have the latest desktop and udev.
<defrysk> humbolt, trolling ?
<humbolt> NthDegree: I thought especially this dapper release is meant to be stable!
<humbolt> LTS?!
<sokuban> well there is a /dev/hda1 which is a W95 FAT32, but there is another /dev/hda1 which is linux
<stoft> humbolt: aside from needing some minor tweaking I've hade no probs with kubuntu dapper, even thought I've been using it for over a month now.
<iNiku> sokuban: err, umm
<humbolt> and well breezy was only the testing version of dapper anyway!
<humbolt> breezy was awfull!
<stoft> *though
<iNiku> sokuban: there's no way you can have more than one /dev/hda1
<sokuban> that sure is wierd then
<NthDegree> humbolt, what ubuntu call stable is stable but not stable like RHEL or Debian Stable
<defrysk> humbolt, glad to hear that , didnt know it was all so bad
<humbolt> I had less trouble with flight6 than I am havind now!
<kronoz> sikuban, no, it is impossible
<sokuban> want me to take a picture and imageshack it? there is something wierd that is hard to explain
<Desh> Man, I'm destined not to use Dapper.
<NthDegree> it features the best stuf
<StageZero> Hi!
<NthDegree> stuff**
<defrysk> humbolt, where would we be without you
<linuxmonkey> sokuban: yeah maybe a hdb if you got a second hard drive
<iNiku> sokuban: or you could paste the output to a pastebin
<iNiku> !tell sokuban about paste
<sokuban> but how do you copy out of a terminal?
<iNiku> sokuban: select the text with the mouse
<defrysk> highlight it
<iNiku> it's automatically copied
<sokuban> ok
<StageZero> I've installed Breezy, updated it to Dapper and am now installing OpenOffice2.
<iNiku> then middle-click to paste
<Desh> Highlight and right click and click copy?
<humbolt> defrysk: I am not complaining, just trying to verify if anybody else has similar experiences with dapper.
<iNiku> Desh: that's windows madness
<defrysk> Desh, just highlight
<Desh> But it works in Breezy Konsole.
<defrysk> middlemouseklick is paste
<humbolt> And I am trying to figure out, which distro I should use for my server finally.
<Desh> After the trouble Dapper has given me, Windows doesn't seem so evil...
<defrysk> highlight = copy middlemouseclick is paste
<StageZero> Dapper seems to be a big bugfix for Breezy, but there are still some bugs...
<iNiku> humbolt: how about windows vista?
<defrysk> easy as pie
<sokuban> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15212
<humbolt> iNiku: come on, I am not that crazy!
<iNiku> humbolt: are you sure? :)
<kronoz> humbolt, servers = debian
<humbolt> iNiku: Yes, I am very sure.
<pekuja> I'd actually prefer not to use X style copypaste
<iNiku> sokuban: there's only one /dev/hda1 in that output
<linuxmonkey> lol
<Desh> Windows 95 ftw!
<iNiku> humbolt: good for you
<humbolt> kronoz: That's what I am about to end up with.
<pekuja> if anyone knows how to disable that, i'd be happy to know.
<sokuban> >_> oh one is hda the other is hdd sorry, I misread
<iNiku> sokuban: /dev/hda1 is your windows partition
<humbolt> I had debian for all my servers so far.
<iNiku> W95 FAT32, as you can see
<robin> damn how can I enable my windows key :)
<Desh> Hahaha, I remember w95 >_<
<robin> it isn't working.
<linuxbambi> hi everybody, is there a way to bring the 5.10 bootsplash-screen to drapper? i dont like the new one, i prefered the old bootsplash
<sokuban> ah ok, so I add that to another line on the fstab?
<Desh> How come when I use the Dapper CD's it says 2 mem failures or something?
<kronoz> humbolt, stable/testing/unstable ?
<iNiku> sokuban: so you'll want "/dev/hda1    /media/hda1     vfat    defaults    0    0" in /etc/fstab
<StageZero> I've read you can easily convert Kubuntu to Debian if you manipulate some settings in the sources.list.
<defrysk> w95 95 was the times it needed to be rebooted daily
<pekuja> I guess it's pretty handy, but for me, it's more trouble than it's worth. I often mispaste something by accident and then I have trouble actually pasting stuff for example if I need to clear some text before pasting, in which case I select another piece of text.
<sokuban> (one of the reasons I got Linux is because I am cheap and I can't be bothered to buy the new windows)
<humbolt> kronoz: stable/sarge of course!
<kronoz> defrysk, what about win98 that needed win98SE lol
<defrysk> kronoz, 9.8 times a day
<iNiku> pekuja: guess it depends on what you're used to
<Desh> My winXP would lag at laying mpg's
<humbolt> kronoz: Would rather use dapper than testing or unstable!
<defrysk> w98 se was a proper 95 bugfix
<iNiku> pekuja: I find the windows way soooo frustrating
<Desh> XP wasn't SO bad.
<slow-motion> n8
<pekuja> iNiku, I'm used to the X style paste, I've used it for years.
<StageZero> Windows is not bad...
<defrysk> w2k is my favo ms os
<kronoz> humbolt, testing is more stable that dapper i think, testing is pretty stable, heck, even unstable is stable
<StageZero> If you know what you should do and what you must not do.
<pekuja> iNiku, but I still do not like it
<Desh> I may try XP Media Center
<humbolt> StageZero: Windows sucks for app switching!
<iNiku> debian unstable isn't all that stable
<pekuja> iNiku, it has limitations
<StageZero> Then Windows XP is a very stable and comfortable operatingsystem.
<Desh> humbolt: Server = Windows ME
<iNiku> pekuja: okay, matter of preference then :)
<iNiku> anyway, gotta go.
<linuxbambi> ehm. someone has an idea how to change the bootsplash-screen into the old ohne from kubuntu 5.10 ?
<StageZero> Windows ME was a huge step...
<humbolt> StageZero: If you run more than one app it takes for ever to switch from one to the other!
<defrysk> StageZero, virusses run like a charm on it
<StageZero> ...in the wrong way.
<StageZero> :-)
<pekuja> iNiku, the only real advantage is that it's faster, but I don't really need to copypaste at high speeds
<Desh> Windows ME ftw.
<kronoz> ME sucked :p
<Desh> Duh?
<StageZero> humbolt: if you have not enough RAM, but with enough it is at least as fast as Kubuntu.
<StageZero> defrysk: virusses are a problem, but meanwhile some are existing for linux as well.
<pekuja> does anyone know if it is possible to disable the X copypaste functionality?
<defrysk> ME was a disaster indeed
<humbolt> StageZero: 1.5GB should be enough, but it still sucks!
<jorik> linux has virusses ?!
<humbolt> Still much slower than KDE for example.
<linuxbambi> noone has an idea?
<defrysk> StageZero, now we have to try to get them to work
<Desh> Visuses on linux? :-O
<StageZero> humbolt: I guess the reason for the bad performance was maybe a layer-8-problem?
<StageZero> :-)
<jaims> bye
<Desh> Well, I think we can all agree, Kubuntu > MAC OSX
<kronoz> StageZero, most linux viruses don't leave the lab
<sokuban> I tried to mount it again this time I get the error '[mntent] :warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab (next line) mount: only root can mount /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1 (next line) Please check that the device is plugged correctly
<StageZero> KDE is very slower on my PIII-800 / 512 MB than XP.
<defrysk> kronoz, they die outside the lab
<humbolt> StageZero: Yes, layer 8 beeing faster than fzkin Windoof!
<kronoz> I would like to have a Mac one day *dreaming*
<StageZero> kronoz: but in worst case it will be enough if just one leaves...
<jorik> Desh, at least it looks better ;-)
<Desh> I'd like a Mac for Final Cut Pro.
<pekuja> there are no linux viruses that I would worry about, but one thing to be wary of is crackers if you're running any server software
<Desh> That's it.
<kronoz> StageZero, thus (C/K)lamAV or AVG Free Linux
<Desh> I used AVG Free on Windows.
<linuxbambi> Okay... i repeat ;) - does anybody know how to change the Bootsplash-screen into the old one of Kubuntu 5.10 Breezy?
<StageZero> kronoz: but if you need to run antivirus-programms on linux one big advantage of linux is up and away
<kronoz> StageZero, there isn't even binary compatability between the distros though a potential virus would make it very far
<Desh> I don't thik it's there.
<pekuja> umm... aren't linux virus scanners mostly for server use for checking for windows viruses in e-mails etc?
<StageZero> damn, I need to improve my english if I want to work with Linux, I guess...
<Desh> Or learn Chinese...
<Desh> o_O
<defrysk> chinux
<StageZero> I am able to speak some klingon.
<Desh> -_-
<StageZero> I think it has to be enough.
<StageZero> :-)
<jorik> *_*
<linuxbambi> is someone able to answer my problem?
<Desh> THat is not something to be rpoud of...
<jorik> linuxbambi, dont think so
<Desh> *proud
<sokuban> I tried to mount it again this time I get the error '[mntent] :warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab (next line) mount: only root can mount /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1 (next line) Please check that the device is plugged correctly
<defrysk> in china unrar becomes unlal
<Desh> sokuban, I had the same error, is this after a Dapper upgrade from Breezy?
<sokuban> nope, I get dapper yesterday
<iNiku> Desh, so, what's wrong with Mac OS X then?
<Ademan> with kdeveop what project type is just the standard make/autoconf project?
<Desh> Ah, ok.
<StageZero> I've upgradet to Dapper from Breezy, no problems at this time.
<iNiku> sokuban: ah, add ",user" after defaults in fstab
<StageZero> Just the shutdown after the Upgrade failed.
<StageZero> That was all.
<pekuja> linuxbambi, I guess you could get the old kubuntu-usplash-artwork package and install that, but that probably breaks the kubuntu-desktop metapackage and then you'd have to make sure you don't upgrade that one package
<Desh> iNiku, I personally don't like it, it's too dumbed down.
<iNiku> sokuban: and add a newline at the end of the line
<sokuban> is that a comma?
<iNiku> Desh: at least it's based on a real OS, though
<iNiku> sokuban: yes
<iNiku> sokuban: so you'll have "defaults,user" there
<Desh> iNiku, it teaches you to stay computer dumb, Mac usesrs don't even know how to format drives.
<StageZero> But I have a little problem with my WLAN-Adapter.
<pekuja> linuxbambi, or you could open that old package up and replace the image files on your system
<linuxbambi> but the old bootsplash looks so much better than the new one
<pekuja> linuxbambi, I think they go in /boot/grub, but I might be wrong
<iNiku> Desh: they usually don't need to. I consider that a good thing for most people.
<StageZero> I need to configure the encryption in the shell via iwconfig and then add a default gateway.
<jorik> StageZero, you're lucky, i had huuuuuge problems with X crashing every five seconds and linux completely locking up. after a while X wouldnt even start anymore ... the problems majically went away tho (seriously, i have NO idea what i did to solve them)
<Desh> INiku, maybe, but at least Windows users tend to know a bit more.
<StageZero> It seems the configuration from the graphical systemsettings-tool will not be applied.
<iNiku> Desh: yeah, but why should they? oh yeah, because the crappy system forces them to learn unnecessary stuff :)
<Desh> INiku, maybe, as there are many computer dumb people, but I prefer having control over my computer.
<sokuban> still get an error, 'mount: mount point /media/hda1 does not exist' should I make it I guess?
<iNiku> Desh: yeah, but most people couldn't care less
<pekuja> linuxbambi, you should probably check http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/ and get the breezy package
<Desh> INiku, true, it all depends on tastes
<StageZero> jorik: I need Dapper for work, so i had no chance.
<StageZero> :-)
<iNiku> Desh: they just want to surf the net, read their email and play their games
<pekuja> linuxbambi, the package is called something like kubuntu-usplash-artwork
<defrysk> sokuban, sudo mkdir /media/hda1
<Desh> iNiku: I miss games...
<iNiku> Desh: and above all they want things to Just Work, and Mac is pretty good on that front
<StageZero> I had to upgrade, otherwise I have not been able to work with the system.
<StageZero> And there was not enough time to download the Dapper-CD.
<sokuban> yay! its mounted!
<Desh> iNiku, yeah, but it's not for me at least, or for most people here I'd imagine, at least not as good a choice as Kubuntu.
<sokuban> thanks for all your help
<StageZero> Where are you all from?
<iNiku> Desh: I actually rather like OS X, the gui is cute but powerful enough for most things and yet there's a real OS underneath it
<jorik> StageZero, at least you get to use linux at work ...
<StageZero> Are you all from countries where english is a foreign language?
<defrysk> StageZero, yes
<jorik> me too
<linuxbambi> me too
<iNiku> StageZero: yep
<Desh> INiku, yeah I thinkit is a better OS than Windows, though I dislike the dumb down ness.
<defrysk> english people go to the french room ;p
<Desh> There's a french room?
<iNiku> !fr
<defrysk> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Desh> Ew.
<defrysk> !it
<Desh> german?
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<defrysk> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Desh> !ge
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Desh
<jorik> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<stoft> !sv
<defrysk> ah koffie :)
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Desh> Ich liebe deine Schwester.
<Desh> Ich schlafe mit deine Schwester.
<Desh> Hahaha.
<StageZero> I'm not, I've learned english in school and I've hat the second worse rating in the whole class.
<StageZero> :-)
<defrysk> meine schwester ist verheirated
<defrysk> toet mir leit
<jorik> abekenau !
<Desh> Hahaha, ach schade.
<Desh> Also, bist du berheiratet? ;)
<jorik> sheisse !
<Desh> *verheiratet
<StageZero> I'm from germany and I know there is a german channel, but I think in this channel more expertise is convened.
<defrysk> nein ich wohne samen oder etwas
<StageZero> I'm divorced.
<StageZero> :-)
<kronoz> StageZero, your english seems very good to me
<Desh> I'm 17 -_-
<Desh> Suckas.
<defrysk> ich ouch devorced 10 yrs ago
<StageZero> Can I give you the E-Mail of my english teacher?
<StageZero> :-D
<Desh> Who here is under 20?
<defrysk> aber ich habe eine neuen madelchen
<kronoz> me
<StageZero> I'm 25.
<Desh> >_< old farts..
* defrysk is +45
<Desh> hahaha, joking.
<Desh> DAMN!
<jorik> im 20
<jorik> damn 45 ! you're almost dead !!
<jorik> :p
<defrysk> tsss
<kronoz> im 15 :p
<Desh> AAHAHAHAHAAH!
<Desh> That was uncalled for, jorik
<jorik> hehehe i was just kiddin mate
<jorik> ;-)
<Desh> I know, me too, haha
<defrysk> http://johanvrt.tomaatnet.nl/me.JPG is me
<jorik> im sorry defrysk
<blather> Hello.
<StageZero> If the worms are starting to gobble if you walk your way along a graveyard then you should worry...
<defrysk> old timer old hippie even
<blather> In ubuntu, Evolution comes with the ability to connect to a Microsoft Exchange server.  However, in when I install it in Kubuntu, the function is missing.  How do I enable that?
<Desh> Insta;; Microsoft Exchange with Wine...
<StageZero> Okay, the OpenOffice-Installation succeeded.
<Desh> *install
<StageZero> :-)
<jorik> http://users.pandora.be/spola/pics/logo.jpg <- me
<StageZero> Next step is to install the german myspell-modules.
<blather> it's an account type setting in evolution mail.
<defrysk> ouwe smoker ;p
<blather> it's present in ubuntu's default installation of evolution
<blather> it's missing when i install evolution in kubuntu
<Desh> Holy smokes, defrysk could be a serial kilelr!
<Desh> Or like, a rock star..
<defrysk> Desh, I never eat serials
<Desh> Same thing really.
<StageZero> And then I need to connect Linux with my Windows-Network.
<StageZero> Hm...
<Desh> Hahaha, props on teh hair.
<Desh> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, totally, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Desh> StageZero, you rpbaby need ndiswrapper
<Desh> *probably
<StageZero> My WLAN-Adapter is running in Linux with defaultdrivers.
<Desh> :-O!
<Desh> WIsh my Linux did that...
<Desh> Broadcom?
<StageZero> But I need to configure it every time after reboot with iwconfig for encryption and route to add a default gateway.
<StageZero> It seems the configuration from the System Settings-Module are not applied.
<StageZero> It is the integrated WLAN of a Toshiba Pro 4600 Laptop, don't ask me for the chipset.
<StageZero> :-)
<Hobbsee> StageZero: lspci to find it
<Desh> I always had to do that, set the wireless key blah blah, and then dhclient wlan0
<StageZero> Do I need root-rights?
<Desh> Use sudo?
<StageZero> Yes.
<Desh> That should work.
<StageZero> It seems not to be listened there.
<StageZero> The ethernet-device is listened but not the WLAN.
<Desh> Why did memtest restart again?
<Desh> How many times must it pass?
<Desh> How many times does memtest need to pass?
<defrysk> afaIk memtest should run a day or so
<defrysk> never tried it tho
<Desh> O_O
<Desh> ARE YOU SERIOUS!?
<defrysk> yes
<Desh> Why?
<defrysk> very much so
<Desh> If it passed once, why would you want that?
<defrysk> Desh, its a test
<Desh> :( I hate tests.
<defrysk> so I would say let it ride a few days to make sure
<StageZero> Because some errors just appear after a while of pressure.
<StageZero> :-)
<defrysk> StageZero, correct
<StageZero> I knew it from Windows...
<Desh> Well, I just did it to pass the time while the new CD downloads.
<StageZero> :-D
<Desh> defrysk are you Scandanavian?
<defrysk> StageZero, we all have our flaws ;)
<defrysk> Desh, nope
<Desh> Aww.
<defrysk> a Frysian
<Desh> WHat's that?
<sokuban> How do you get mp3 support? I typed 'sudo apt-get libxine-extracodecs' into a terminal but it didn't work >_>
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Desh> !Mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<defrysk> an ancient tribe living in the northern part of holland
<sokuban> I'm using the wiki >_>
<reid> can anyone help me with a compile error???
<nico8481> hi
<defrysk> reid, get the missing .dev file
<Desh> defrysk, O_O badass.
<reid> what do you mean defrysk?
<luh2> hi
<defrysk> hi
<luh2> i want my system to ask for the root password,
<nico8481> any idea how to add places (read: "shortcuts to local folders") to the System menu? (the one next to the K one)
<defrysk> !root
<sokuban> umm how do you install the 'libxine-extracodecs'?
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<luh2> but it can't  - i get an error - (it's german - does it help anyway?)
<StageZero> Cool...
<defrysk> !sudo
<ubotu> [sudo]  a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<StageZero> I just installed myspell german with the Adept Manager and it worked in OpenOffice without doing any configuration.
<luh2> i added rootpw in the Default line in /etc/sudoers as it tells on the website
<StageZero> Great.
<cory> is it possible to have an nvidia an an ati card installed and working at the same time? I have a 3-monitor setup and i need to add another video card. the only one i have laying around right now is an ati.
<luh2> i checked that out already
<deviant> Aight, I'm in need of some help lol.. Can't seem to get my cd drive to mount correctly it's comming up unmounted drive in KDE Daemon
<luh2> defrysk: any other idea?
<reid> when I ./comnfigure CEGUI i get this error: checking for freetype2... configure: error: Package requirements (freetype2 >= 0.15.0) were not met.
<defrysk> luh, nope , i use sudo
<defrysk> no need for root
<StageZero> In Dapper, are USB-Storage-Devices, such as USB-Sticks, are automatically mounted?
<Desh> luh2, is your user part of the sudo group?
<defrysk> if you want a root console do sudo -s
<Ridius> Quick question. How do I force a usb-networking device to use IPv4 insetad of IPv6?
<StageZero> I'm completly new with linux... :-D
<luh2> Desh? i just want the system to ask for the root password when doing some stuff as root
<luh2> that's all
<luh2> so i did set up the root password (sudo passwd root)
<sokuban> bah, I can't even get mp3 support with Adept, I type libxine-extracodecs in the search box but nothing pops up
<reid> PLease; anyone??
<luh2> and i edited the line in /etc/sudoers as told in the kubuntu wiki
<luh2> but it still won't work
<defrysk> reid, ask a question
<deviant> Sokuban have you edited your apt sources.list?
<luh2> i searched for the error message on google, but i found nothing
<defrysk> we cannot answer a question without getting one
<luh2> so the only chance i find sth is in this channel
<iNiku> reid: you need to install freetype2-dev or something
<sokuban> oh yea, I have one time, to get universe and multiverse
<deviant> What distro are you currently running? Dapper, Breezy?
<sokuban> dapper
<reid> I get this error when I try to install CEGUI: checking for freetype2... configure: error: Package requirements (freetype2 >= 0.15.0) were not met. defrysk
<cory> anyone?
<iNiku> reid: apt-get install libfreetype6-dev
<deviant> Are you a registered nick in Freenode?
<iNiku> reid: probably
<reid> it is not in synaptic INiku
<sokuban> yes
<reid> ok iNiku
<reid> let me try...............
<jorik> has anyone here tried tremulous ?
<defrysk> reid, sudo apt-get install libttf-dev
<nico8481> anyone know how i can add places to the System menu?
<reid> Ok great defrysk and iNiku
<Japsu> which package contains the script libtoolize in ubuntu?
<chavo> Japsu, libtool
<Blissex> Japsu: 'apt-file libtoolize' or 'apt-cache search libtoolize'
<Japsu> Blissex: ooh
<Japsu> didn't know of apt-file
<reid> now I have done the ./configure and make commands what next?
<Hobbsee> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<defrysk> reid, make install
<Blissex> Japsu: it is one of the half-zillion APT related commands...
<Kadran> is there is no update for kopete? it is 0.12 now
<Japsu> this is evil
<Desh> I wish I could make my font pink in irc, like i have it on AIM...
<reid> defrysk is it ok if I did make before make install?
<Japsu> I have lots of automakes and autoreconfs installed but no libtool
<Japsu> >_<
<defrysk> Japsu, open source is evil
<Japsu> defrysk: you are evil
<defrysk> reid, that is coorect
#kubuntu 2006-06-07
<Japsu> how come it's this difficult to get all the packages needed to do C/C++ development
<defrysk> its sudo make install actually
<defrysk> sudo make install
<reid> thankyou so much defrysk!!!!!!
* defrysk bows 
<Desh> Open source is two faces, it can be a cure all to your problems or a nightmare.
<reid> :D :D
<Japsu> I'll rephrase: why doesn't build-essential pull all the packages that are essential for building software?
<defrysk> I'll send you the bill later ok ?
<Japsu> :E
<defrysk> Japsu, hence essential
<Ridius> Can someone help me with a usb-network configuration
<defrysk> minimum requrements
<Blissex> Japsu: all that crep (automake, libtool, ...) is not essential it is essentially evil :-)
<defrysk> is means
<Hobbsee> Japsu: try installing kde-deve
<Japsu> Blissex: I agree that auto* is inherently evil
<Hobbsee> Japsu: try installing kde-devel
<Ridius> No matter what I put in /etc/networking/interfaces my usb0 device always comes out IPv6
<Japsu> aigh
<Japsu> I thought I had kde-devel
<Desh> Ridius, what are you using to connect to the network? A router?
<Japsu> though kde-devel contains lots of fancy k* stuff
<Ridius> Desh, it's a USB networking cable
<Ridius> USB on both ends to create a peer-to-peer network
<Desh> Ah, hmm, no clue.
<Desh> Sorry.
<Japsu> either it doesn't contain the auto* stuff or I already have all of it installed
<Ridius> I basically just need to set it to a static IP address but it keeps coming out IPv6
<defrysk> Riddell, want to disable ipv6 ?
<Desh> Set the IP address in the interfaces file.
<defrysk> Ridius, i mean
<cory> is it possible to have an nvidia an an ati card installed and working at the same time? I have a 3-monitor setup and i need to add another video card. the only one i have laying around right now is an ati.
<Ridius> I don't need it
<raud> where does i find xorg.conf i dapper?
<Ridius> I could disable IPv6
<Desh> etc/X11
<Japsu> last time I tried kubuntu on my laptop I reverted back to gentoo because building stuff was a PITA in kubuntu
<cory> raud: /etc/X11
<Desh> I think.
<raud> thx
<defrysk> Ridius, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798&page=5&highlight=disabling+ipv6 read the last post
<pekuja> Japsu, evo
<defrysk> easy way to get rid of ipv6 activities
<Japsu> every time I wanted to build some software I had to hunt down dozens of -dev packages I were missing
<Japsu> pekuja: gentoo rots the brain
<Japsu> pekuja: it makes everything too easy
<Desh> Really, I thought Gentoo was a ho to use?
<defrysk> Japsu, apt-get build dep <package>
<chavo> Japsu, apt-get build-dep is your friend
<defrysk> and you have them all ;)
<Japsu> hmm
<Desh> what does build-dep do?
<Ridius> Thanks
<iNiku> defrysk: of course that won't help if there is no pcakage for what you're trying to build...
<pekuja> Japsu, yeah, well Gentoo does make development easy that way, but it really just is installing all the development stuff even if you don't need use it yourself
<defrysk> Desh, it sets up the deps to be able to compile the concerning package
<chavo> it will install everything you need to build a certain package
<kronoz> Desh, apt-get build-dep amarok for example would install everything i needed to build amarok from source
<defrysk> ^ chakie
<Japsu> pekuja: well, I need that stuff ^^
<defrysk> chavo, that is
<chavo> Japsu, ubuntu isn't designed to be a development platform
<Desh> :-O
<Japsu> :O
<pekuja> :-O
<chavo> if you'd like to use it as one, it's assumed that you're competent enough to set it up
<Desh> Ouch.
<Desh> Burn?
<[BU] Brizz> does anyone know why Azureus' toast messages won't hide and why Azureus won't show up in my system tray?
<defrysk> that hurt
<chavo> not trying to flame it's the facts
<defrysk> [BU] Brizz, an AZUREUS bug
<defrysk> nothing to do with ubuntu
<Japsu> chavo: I would be so much happier if I could just do "apt-get install everything_I_need_to_build_stuff"
<reid> sorry for being a newb defrysk but when i use the scons command i now get this error: Checking for C header file GL/gl.h... no Did not find gl.h, exiting!
<[BU] Brizz> okay but that is typical then?
<chavo> ubuntu is meant to be a simple desktop for the people
<defrysk> reid, sorry :(
<reid> what dep. do I need now defrysk
<Ridius> Thanks for the help. I fixed it though
<Ridius> I had some incorrect mapping
<Ridius> My bad
<Ridius> Thanks guys!
<defrysk> reid, dunno
<chavo> Japsu, like I said apt-get build-dep
<erov> but it's quiite flexible.. just do some reading.. and piddling
<defrysk> what are you compling reid ?
<KuLover> Anyone ever hear of this? I install Kubunu, it boots, goes through the kubuntu loading bar and finishes, then goes back to the kubuntu logo. If you've heard of this, please help ><
<Japsu> chavo: yeah
<reid> thats ok- defrysk- ya helped me with the main one :P
<chavo> for e.g. if you apt-get build-dep amarok, it will pull in x includes, kde includes, etc. etc.
<defrysk> what are you compling reid ?
<reid> I am compiling a arcade game defrysk
<iNiku> would be nice if there was a meta package for "all" -dev packages... the commonly needed ones, anyway
<defrysk> reid, the name ?
<Desh> I wish I could compile..
<Hobbsee> iNiku: for kde, install kde-devel
<pekuja> iNiku, yeah, well what's commonly needed varies a lot
<Hobbsee> that gets a lot of them
<KuLover> Terminus: You awake?
<defrysk> reid, ?
<reid> secret maryo chronicles its multiplatform :( defrysk
<Desh> I know how to compile DOS proggies in Win32.
<iNiku> pekuja: I know, that's the problem
<iNiku> Hobbsee: thanks
<pekuja> I would agree build-dep is probably the best way
<Desh> Well, compile the ones I program with my crappy C++.
<pekuja> I usually just install them by hand though
<pekuja> but yeah, it's a bit of a pain to do that
<iNiku> build-dep doesn't help if there is no source .deb with build dependencies in the repos
<reid> defrysk I looked on the forum and installe all that it said it needed- I can give you the names of the dep. if you want the,
<reid> *them
<iNiku> it only helps if you want to recompile an already debianized/ubuntuized package
<sorush20> are there any programs that allow me to playback cd's while I rip music from them and encode them to ogg?
<Desh> >_<
<defrysk> reid, no no i'm of to bed in a bit
<chavo> iNiku, it does help though, you just have to think about it.
<Japsu> hmm
<reid> ok defrysk well I thankyou for your help and time anyway!! thank you so much!!! :D
<Japsu> where's the d-bus session bus started from in kubuntu?
<chavo> if it's a kde app, then most likely apt-get build-dep kdebase will cover it
<iNiku> chavo: yeah, it does to an extent
<defrysk> sorush20, yes
<chavo> anything else will come up when you run configure
<sorush20> defrysk: could you also give me the name for it.. please.
<_Deviant_> Hrm, Anyone up to helping me with a problem?
<defrysk> sorush20, sound juicer
<Desh> Yay, elternate CD downloade.
<defrysk> sorush20, sudo apt-get install sound-juicer
<_Deviant_> Problem: Cd rom doesn't auto mount comes up as Unmounted CD in KDE Daemon
<defrysk> off to bed bye folks
<iNiku> chavo: could hack up a script that figures out the build dependencies from a configure script and offers to automatically install the packages :)
<iNiku> the missing ones, that is
<Desh> iNiku, you know how to hack?
<iNiku> Desh: define "hack"
<Desh> like, m4d 1337 h4X0r
<Desh> hahaha.
<jorik> iNiku, roxor t3h boxor of course !!
<iNiku> hehe
<Desh> jorik, how unleet of you: r0x0r t3h b0x0r
<iNiku> well, I'll leave you guys to it :P
<jorik> im beyond leet ... im 1338
<FluxBox> :( someone has this nick.
<Desh> jorik, all your base are belogn to me.
<Desh> You have no chance to spell check, ignore my typos.
<Desh> Ok, pray that this, my 3rd dapper install CD, works. :)
<jorik> say, has anyone gotten Tremulous 1.1.0 (free fps/rts crossover based on Q3) to work ? i downloaded it but it doesnt extract ... just gives "extraction failed"
<Desh> I have no idea what it does.
<Desh> Sorry
<Steven_M> hi all, what's the url for the past bin site?
<h3sp4wn> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Desh> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<jorik> ah well, back to ET then (than?) i gues
<Desh> then
<jorik-fraggg> thx
<sorush20> its not playing back for some reason..
<Desh> than is used to compare something, such as I have more oranges than jorik-fraggg
<jorik-fraggg> ah cool, i always mix them up ... thats what you get for learning english on IRC i guess
<sorush20> sound juicer just keeps telling me that there are certain amounts of time left and the speed fluctuates up and down what can I do?
<Desh> Hahaha, true. What's yout first language?
<jorik-fraggg> dutch
<Desh> Cool.
<jorik-fraggg> you're native english ?
<Desh> Yeah, well my parents speak spanish, but I am in the US, so yeah, english.
<Tombuntu> I used the 'change your package repositories to dapper' method of upgrading as reccomended by the topic (although someone said update-manager would have been much better), and now wifi is broken
<Tombuntu> THANKS LINUX
<jorik-fraggg> cool, im prolly gonna pick up spanish sometime soon ... thinking of moving to south america for a few years
<Desh> Tombuntu, welcome to my problem.
<Tombuntu> Desh: ah i am not alone
<Desh> jorik-fraggg, yeah, spanish is pretty cool. I want to mvoe down there to make doccumnetaries. :)
<Tombuntu> i blame the ops of this channel for putting the WRONG advice in the topic :(
<StageZero> Okay...
<StageZero> I've done all work for now.
<Hobbsee> Tombuntu: what's done now?
<Desh> Tombuntu: What I am doing is installing a fresh dapper, after I backed up all my stuff of course.
<StageZero> I'm going to smoke a cigarette and then go to bed.
<StageZero> I've written a document for work.
<StageZero> We need it for replacement of our network.
<Tombuntu> when i start wirelessmanager it just bounces, is that what yours did?
<Desh> Tombuntu: is your sound still working?
<Tombuntu> my sound claims to be disabled
<Desh> Same.
<Desh> My wlan0 was nowhere to eb found. ;/
<Hobbsee> Tombuntu: try knetworkmanager
<Tombuntu> under what menu is that
<Desh> Tombuntu: did you use ndiswrapper?
<Desh> before
<jorik-fraggg> Desh, sweet ... ill prolly try n get a job teaching math or something, but ... im off now, i got n00bs to pwn
<Tombuntu> i dunno what i used, ubuntu asked for my wifi info during install including wep pass and i said ok
<Tombuntu> and it remembered that
<Desh> Hahaha, have fun pwning, jorik-fraggg
<Desh> Tombuntu: ah well, I used ndiswrapper and Dapper completely messed it up.
<Tombuntu> i'm on my ibook next to the sony vaio vgn-t250p that's up
<Tombuntu> i probably did too
<Tombuntu> sound never really worked properly for me
<Tombuntu> only with headphones and then very quiet
<Desh> Ah, it did for me but Dapper messed it up.
<Tombuntu> i heard of ways to fix it but never tried them
<sokuban> What permissions do you need to download printer drivers? '
<Desh> Well, can you backup everything?
<sokuban> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<sokuban> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Kadran> what is the pkg of konference?
<sokuban> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<sokuban> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Hobbsee> !paste
<Kadran> !konference
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kadran
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<sokuban> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<sokuban> 
<sokuban> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<sokuban> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
* sokuban was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<imichel> hi
<Tombuntu> Desh: i suppose if i can get k3b working
<sokuban> sorry, I pasted the wrong thing
<Hobbsee> sokuban: please dont paste in here
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Desh> Tombuntu: Didn't for me, I used my sister's iPod.
<Tombuntu> I've got an iRiver but I have to use a usb hack to get it to use usb
<Tombuntu> Luckily it's not my main machine.
<Desh> TOmbuntu: eyah I had something similar, but luckily it worked and the files were fine.
<imichel> I have am following instructions about installing a program and it says to add some code to /etc/conf.d/local.start (in Gentoo). I am using Dapper Drake; would that place be the same as /etc/rc.local ?
<sokuban> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [HP-LaserJet_4P,hpijs] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation. (That was what I really wanted to paste)
<sokuban> what permissions do you need to download printer drivers?
<Tombuntu> apple released quicktime 7.1.1
<Tombuntu> if you purchased quicktime 5 or 6 "pro" this update removes the pro functionality that you had purchased
<Tombuntu> and you must purchase 7 pro to fix it
<Tombuntu> lol
<Desh> BRB.
<sokuban> I got the above error when I tried to install printer drivers
<tyfon_> sokuban: try one of the other drivers it suggests
<sokuban> I tried
<sokuban> but I got the same error
<ubuntu> hi
<KuLover> Anyone ever hear of this? I install Kubunu, it boots, goes through the kubuntu loading bar and finishes, then goes back to the kubuntu logo. If you've heard of this, please help ><
<Kadran> is there a konference for kde 353
<sokuban> sorry, I have dinner, I'll ask again later
<KuLover> Hello capain
<KuLover> captain*
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey
<Jack_Sparrow> I have had a couple issues with video.  I am using Nvidia video card. 5500 or something close to that.  But occasionally I lose graphics one window at a time...
<Jack_Sparrow> ANyone care to walk me through checking the settings
<Tombuntu> Desh: my sound works
<Tombuntu> it's just incredibly quiet even tho everything is all the way up
<kkathman> question:  Does Opera for Breezy work ok with Dapper? or do we have to wait to get that?
<Desh> Tombuntu: well mine was completely gone. :-/
<Tombuntu> if i reinstall anything it will be by hitting f10 and letting the restore partition install windows
<Desh> Hahaha.
<KuLover> Desh, what sound card are you on?
<Desh> Umm...I forgot...
<Jack_Sparrow> How did you setup a partition restore option?
<Desh> Some nVidia card
<Tombuntu> Jack_Sparrow: it's a sony it already had one
<Jack_Sparrow> ah.
<TheHighChild> kcathman mine works
<Jack_Sparrow> Are you any good with dd?
<Jack_Sparrow> I think I have my command line right
<kkathman> TheHighChild:  did you just get the Opera from the Breezy download at Opera.com ?
<TheHighChild> kkathman Actually I used Automatix
<robotgeek> howdy kkathman
<kkathman> oooo automatix !! :(
<Jack_Sparrow> dd if=/dev/sda7 skip=1 of/dev/sdb7 bs=4k conv=notrunc, noerror
<kkathman> hey robotgeek :)
<TheHighChild> kkathman I can give yo umy deb though if you want it, I think it may have changed though
<kkathman> TheHighChild:  I wonder if the "static" deb from Opera.com will work under kubuntu ?
<Desh> Ok question
<Desh> I am using a Broadcom 4306 Wifi card
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<Desh> Dapper has drivers for it, it is set as eth1, how do I start it?
<kkathman> robotgeek:  do you happen to know if Opera (breezy) from Opera.com would work also under Dapper?
<Tombuntu> how do you set a manually set interface back to dhcp
<robotgeek> kkathman: not sure, the static deb should work though
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: Try http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-300/intel-linux/opera-static_9.0-20060526.1-qt_en_dapper_i386.deb (until opera provides a version for dapper as standard)
<kkathman> robotgeek:  okies
<kevin> Desh: I would assume K menu - > Internet - > Wireless lan manager
<Tombuntu> kevin: that fails so hard
<Tombuntu> for me it shows up bounces the icon for 15 seconds and disappears
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn thanks m8 but mine works ^_^, it's for kkathman
<Desh> Same for me. :(
<Desh> Oh, now it works.
<kevin> Tombuntu: I don't even have a wifi card and it opens up just fine..then closes right away with an error somehting along the lines of "You don't have a wifi card dummy!"
<Tombuntu> ok i have somehow 900mb of stuff in my /home/ but the important folders i see are maybe 200mb
<Tombuntu> kevin: mine doesn't throw an error
<Tombuntu> it fails to start
<kevin> Tombuntu: There are hidden folders with a period in front of their names
<kevin> Tombuntu: Go to view - > Show hidden files
<Tombuntu> kevin: the thing si i know this
<Tombuntu> and i looked at various ones to see which one is huge or even moderately large (over 1mb)
<TheHighChild> Tombuntu you try sorting by filesize?
<Tombuntu> i can't figure it out :(
<Tombuntu> folders always show up as 4kb if you do that
<kevin> Tombuntu: Highlight them all and rightclick one and go to propeties
<TheHighChild> Tombuntu one sec, I'll grab a command for you
<charwood> This has probably been asked like a million times.  I apologize in advance.  I have enabled multiverse in my sources.list (Dapper Drake 6.06) but libxine-extracodecs is nowhere to be found.
<charwood> What did I miss?
<charwood> (Yes, I ran apt-get update)
<kevin> You need at the top of the tutorial you're probably looking at to add the multiverse and universe repositories
<robotgeek> kevin: he did that :)
<kevin> meh for some reason my connection reset ><
<Tombuntu> thunderbird only 22mb
<charwood> kevin: No problem.  All repositories in the default sources.list are uncommented.
<h3sp4wn> charwood: whats the output of grep -v '^#' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tombuntu> kde 12mb
<Tombuntu> CANT FIGURE OUT WHERE THE HUGE COMES FROM :(
<kevin> Tombuntu: Highlight them all...right click one and go to properties
<Tombuntu> 908.0MB
<kevin> there ya go
<Tombuntu> 15151 files 1094 subfolders
<kevin> small things can add up to big sizes
<Tombuntu> 12mb of files in the root, and if i select mozilla thunderbird in there as well it's about 15mb
<Desh> Ok my broadcom card is recognised by dapper as eth1, how do I set it to connect wirelessly.
<Tombuntu> THANKS FOR LETTING ME KNOW THAT I HAVE A LOT OF FILES
<Tombuntu> THANKS FOR NOT LETTING ME KNOW HOW TO FIND OUT WHERE THE LARGE FOLDER IS
<Tombuntu> because i mean i already stated i had over 900mb
<kevin> Tombuntu: Watch your caps..
<Tombuntu> and didn't know where it was
<Tombuntu> and i know it's in /home/tom/ but what subfolder?  It is a mystery.
<kevin> Tombuntu: What would you be able to do with the large folder?
<Tombuntu> Not burn it.
<Tombuntu> I don't want to burn a DVD if it's most likely not supported whereas CD is.
<kkathman> !xlib
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kkathman
<kkathman> !xlibs
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kkathman
<Steven_M> hi all, at http://pastebin.com/763806 is a copy of my original sources.list following my installation of Dapper LTS. as you can see the only mention of the multiverse archive is under the backport section of the file. Since I want to install regular multiverse apps and not backport ones, what line should I add to my sourcs.list file?
<kevin> ls -S - use that command
<kkathman> I think ubotu needs to update himself..that link isnt active any more
<MasterEvilAce> ubotu isn't human
<ubotu> MasterEvilAce: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<charwood> kevin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15222
<kevin> Tombuntu: Never mind use ls -S -a
<Tombuntu> also how do i clicked folder without actually going in folder (double click as opposed to the awful single click)
<aseigo> Tombuntu: i'll tell you if you take back the 'awful' comment ;)
<Tombuntu> aseigo: it is awful if you are trying to click and click delete instead of right clicking and scrolling and clicking delete
<Tombuntu> click delete/hit the delete button on the keyboard
<Steven_M> single click is awful!
<charwood> Which is a kubuntu repository that I can find libxine-extracodecs?
<kevin> single click owns
<Tombuntu> kevin: the crazy thing is
* aseigo rolls eyes at the double clickers
<Tombuntu> if i select all the files, then right click one and hit properties
<Tombuntu> folders that is*
<Tombuntu> it says 109mb
<TheHighChild> double-click for lief
* charwood starts a clicking holy war
<Tombuntu> and if i select all the files (not folders), it's 12mb
<skipster23> how do i unmount my floppy in the terminal
<Tombuntu> so that makes 120mb
<Tombuntu> if i select them ALL and do right click -> properties
<Tombuntu> it's 908mb
<Tombuntu> math fails it
<Steven_M> charwood: hehe :)
<aseigo> Tombuntu:  in any case, you can change it in the mouse control panel
<Tombuntu> it was my desktop :O CONCENTRATED EVIL
<kevin> charwood: change it to - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15223
<aseigo> Tombuntu: while i rather disagree with double cliking being good (and i have the guy who invented it on my side on this topic ;), i certainly agree you have the right to maim your kde in any way you see fit .. ah, configurability!
<Steven_M> did anyone see my question?
<kevin> single-click means we'll be faster and better able to get food when teh aliens come
<TheHighChild> skipster23 not positive because I don't have a floppy but try 'sudo umount /media/floppy0
<skipster23> its unmount /media/fd0, i got it thanks
<Tombuntu> aseigo: sometimes i just wanna select
<Tombuntu> windows got it right: in single click mode, hover = select
<Tombuntu> in linux, hover does not = select, and all you can do is either single click or use click drag to drag a box around it and select just the one item
<Tombuntu> therefore you are wrong sir
<kevin> You can change it in control panel Tombuntu...
<TheHighChild> single-click means you open every single file before you can get them to the trashbin
<Tombuntu> kevin: i know, i'm just saying
<Tombuntu> usability
<kevin> click and drag man click and drag
<kevin> not click let go click drag leg go drag click drop
<kevin> and yes i said leg go
<kevin> charwood: You get it sorted?
<TheHighChild> I use ctrl + click but tend to forget the ctrl
<aseigo> Tombuntu: you can turn on hover == select in kde..
<Tombuntu> aseigo: and i can install make, that doesn't mean that i should have to
<aseigo> Tombuntu: that said ... i wouldn't push the usability argument because the usability field would actually disagree with you ;0
<Tombuntu> oooh linux fight :)
<Tombuntu> anyway thanks for the help
<TheHighChild> hurry, get the Ben Gay
<aseigo> Tombuntu: double click is worse in almost every aspect possible .... there is one place where it is better and that is single file selection
<kkathman> argh
<aseigo> Tombuntu: fortunately i've got a 'fix' for that for kde4 ;)
<kevin> kde 4 will have widgets o.O
<kkathman> Does anyone know what I need to install to get xlib6g >3.3.6   ??  Is it the -dev ??
<skipster23> i have friend who would like to edubuntu so i coppied it cd the only problem is that her bios won't run the cd on boot, what can i do
<kevin> um...disconnect the hd so it'll have to run the cd...lol..
<TheHighChild> Is the BIOS set to boot from cd before hard disk?
<charwood> kevin: Yes.  That worked.  Thank you.
<kevin> in the bios there IS a setting to do it
<kevin> charwood: np
<skipster23> yes, but it boots the hd first anyways
<TheHighChild> You need to make sure the BIOS tries to boot from CD before the hard disk. I suggest 1: Floppy, 2: CD 3: hard disk
<skipster23> i did
<kevin> skipster23: is the cd in?
<TheHighChild> You try the CD on anothe rmachine? Could be bad
<TheHighChild> LOL
<TheHighChild> kevin NICE
<skipster23> the cd boots up fine on my coputer so i know its not the cd
<kevin> TheHighChild: My lil bro's done it to me before..
<TheHighChild> kevin I work Help Desk and I get that kind of shiat all the time, pretty much why I shiatted my pants
<Desh> Ok so i am booting dapper, and it's stuck on the Boot screen, it got stuck at "Mountintg root file system..."
<skipster23> is there a floppy boot ican use to mount the cd drive
<kevin> on mine you can press some F button and it'll take you to a menu just to specify the boot order..
<kevin> Desh: sometimes it says 'mouting 30th time must check for file consistancy' or something
<Desh> No no, but this is the first time.
<kevin> skipster23: it's the settnigs in your bios you have to get right...
<Desh> Oh, it got past it this time, random computer lock up I guess.
<TheHighChild> Desh i had that issue and it would crash, turned out to be a bad stick of RAM. Never would have guessed
<skipster23> they are ive check 30 times
<kevin> Desh :-/ does an error come up? after awhile it should get out of th egraphical kubuntu startup and go into a text-based startup with an error message
<Desh> Nah it's good now. I turned the computer off and on again and it worked.
<kevin> skipster23: It's the only semi-logical explanation..try getting an update for the bios or something (if you know how to flash it)
<TheHighChild> skiptser23 not sure if you answered this but have you verified the CD works on an alternate system?
<kevin> TheHighChild: Yah he says it works on his
<TheHighChild> Either a bad CD drive (try another) or the settings in the BIOS are wrong. Perhaps there are multiple cd drives and the one select to boot is the wrong one?
<Kadran> skipster23: some of the motherboards has a key to press then choose the booting device,
<KuLover> Anyone ever hear of this? I install Kubunu, it boots, goes through the kubuntu loading bar and finishes, then goes back to the kubuntu logo. Now about every ten minutes, it says restarting system log. If you've heard of this, please help ><
<KuLover> Also.. im on a 64bit setup if that means anything.
<kevin> Going to go read my new starwars book hehe c ya
<TheHighChild> I was hoping he was joking
<dgazz> Good evening everybody!
<dgazz> If I may ask for help here?
<Kadran> hi dgazz
<dgazz> Hi!
<dgazz> Kadran: May I ask you a question about mounting?
<timmy_> WOAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<timmy_> sorry
<Kadran> dgazz: sure
<dgazz> I try to move my homedir to another partition and tried it this way
<Sewage> Any Python programmers here?
<Sewage> good KDE Python app?
<Kadran> dgazz: then you will have to change the mount point of the /home
<KuLover> Anyone ever hear of this? I install Kubunu, it boots, goes through the kubuntu loading bar and finishes, then goes back to the kubuntu logo. Now about every ten minutes, it says restarting system log. If you've heard of this, please help ><
<dgazz> I made an ext3 filesystem on the desired partition, made it active via qparted and mounted it
<dgazz> into my "old" /home
<Kadran> dgazz: did you copied the contents of the /home to this new ext3 partition
<dgazz> thats the problem, I cant copy it, KDE says error
<dgazz> I can only change the content of this "mount"? via root
<dgazz> May my fstab entry help?
<MasterEvilAce> KuLover: yeah i've had that before
<MasterEvilAce> KuLover: many times, really. What I do is go into recovery mode (hit ESC when grub stuff comes up.. choose the top most Recovery mode. if you make it to a command prompt, type "startx".. if it doesn't load, it'll give you an error. that'll help you (and if needed, help us help you)
<KuLover> Wow! Thanks!
<KuLover> How long will you be here MasterEvilAce? Ill do that now and report the error?
<Kadran> hi dgazz, sorry i have moved the power cable :(
<MasterEvilAce> kulover: i'll be here for quite awhile (unless i forget what i'm doing and end up taking a shower :P)
<KuLover> lol
<dgazz> Kadran: huh
<dgazz> Kadran: May my fstab entry for that partition help?
<Kadran> dgazz: your problem apear in permissions, so i know a solution but it is pretty weared
<TheHighChild> dgazz i suggest mounting the partiton as a regular partition and copying the files over. Then changing the fstab to reflect it as the new /home
<RadiantFire> does anyone know how I can get my laptop screen to turn off when I shut the lid?
<TheHighChild> dgazz You won't be able to write to it until it's mounted.
<MasterEvilAce> RadiantFire: what sorta laptop?
<RadiantFire> inspiron
<dgazz> I mounted it and can only write as root, but read via my user-account
<MasterEvilAce> Radiantfire: I have an inspiron 8000.. with Dapper. I don't think I had to do anything to get it to shut off.
<Kadran> dgazz: you can open konqueror as root and do the copying
<billh> hi
<RadiantFire> this is a newer model, the proper designation is e1405
<TheHighChild> dgazz kadran is right, you'll need to make your user account the owner of the partition in the fstab
<RadiantFire> i think it is related to 9000
<KuLover> MasterEvilAce, still here?
<MasterEvilAce> kulover: yeah
<RadiantFire> apparently, I wasn't closing it tight enough...
<billh> I wiped winblows off my laptop and installed kubuntu
<KuLover> I got a whole screen of stuff after typing startx, should I just read under the "Fatal server error"?
<Vose> Hi anyone have a second
<dgazz> Kadran: TheHighChild: Is this the "user"-option?
<MasterEvilAce> kulover: yeah i suppose. Whatever seems like it relates to a problem
<billh> hmm, /etc/X11 folder should have some config files .1 .2 .3 if you had previous settings that worked in x
<TheHighChild> dgazz are you trying to change the permissins through the GUI?
<Vose> Firefox stoped working (it loads but does not connect) so I uninstalled all the extentions then I downloaded it agian and reinstalled
<Kadran> dgazz: it is the Disks & Filesystems
<Vose> It simply times out when trying to go to e.g. www.google.com
* billh wants to get a usb wifi adapter that is known to work without ndiswrapper
<Vose> So I run it in safe mode and then nomral and it gave me this line
<dgazz> Kadran: Yes, tried it with this option
<Sewage> Vose, did you do the IPV6 thing
<KuLover> MatserEvilAce, "noscreens found XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset be peer) on X server after 0 requests. Then it gave me eth0: no IPv6 routers present.
<Vose> *** nsInstallLogReader::_parseLine - failed to deregister chrome
<KuLover> "
<Vose> *** nsInstallLogReader::_parseLine - failed to deregister chrome
<billh> Kulover, did you change the video driver?
<Vose> Sewager no clue what IPV6 is
<KuLover> I havent even botted up yet. This is rite after installing.
<billh> what video card do you have?
<Sewage> well, your errors dont seem to have anything to do wtih IPV6
<TheHighChild> kuLover fresh install or a dist-upgrade?
<Kadran> dgazz: then you will switch to administartive and open the partition you want and modify it
<KuLover> Im on ATI X850XT billh
<Vose> Sewager so do you know what deregister chrome is?
<Sewage> Vose, but you might as well do this anyway.   go  to  about:config
<Sewage> filter ipv6
<KuLover> TheHighChild, This is a fresh install, second one actually, I havent even booted yet.
<billh> Kulover, you need the proper drivers for it, wierd, It should of detected it and used correct drivers
<Sewage> I dont have FF installed, so I forgot what you change
<Sewage> you set it to Enbaled or Disabled, I forgot
<KuLover> billh, maybe this is a 64but problem?
<Sewage> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<brandon_> is there a way to use apt to go back to the previous version of a package?
<KuLover> billh, 64bit*
<dgazz> Kadran: Did it, (Ill try to translate german-english now) mountpoint is /home/user/hdb1 device is /dev/hdb1 fs is ext3 mount access is: every user can de/activate it every time
<billh> yeh, do you have the 64 bit distro?
<Sewage> Vose,  Double-click the only listed item, network.dns.disableIPv6, and then close the browser.
<KuLover> billh yes I do
<billh> only thing I can think of is that they dont have the proper driver yet for your vid card
<dgazz> allow executables, allow SUID and SGID and allow device points
<Vose> about:config is in firefox folder?
<KuLover> billh, how can I choose the correct ones?
<billh> or the auto config thing selected the wrong driver
<Sewage> Vose, type it in  the address bar
<Kadran> dgazz: remember to make it writable :) and try, gl
<billh> good question, I had this same problem today but I lucked out and used a different config that worked
<billh> from a previous session
<billh> I accidently selected wrong video driver
<MasterEvilAce> Kulover might be able to get it to work using that xorg reconfigure command
<billh> im used to Redhat
<TheHighChild> KuLover you can edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver in there (risky unless you're familiar) or you can do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' That will allow you to setupi your xorg.conf all over again. Kind of a pain though
<Kadran> does dapper now support NTFS??
<Vose> sewage when I type it in it automaticly goes to "about:konqueror"
<billh> ah so thats how youi do it
<TheHighChild> KuLover if you're running 64 bit, you might have some issues with an ATI driver though
<Sewage> Vose, in Firefox, in the address bar, you type about:config
<KuLover> TheHighChild Riteo, im on 64bit..
<KuLover> TheHighChild Should I try the 32bit installation?
<dgazz> Kadran: I could read an NTFS partition but could not write on it. And I made set the writable-option
<MasterEvilAce> NTFS has always been readable.. but writing is still experimental i believe
<TheHighChild> KuLover That's a tough call. I run a 64 bit installation andhad issues with my ATI but I am using Nvidia right now. Should you switch? eh, depends on what you're trying to do. honestly, I don't feel I get the performance from the 64 bit install that I should
<Kadran> i can write to NTFS using capitive but it is tooooooooooo slow
<dgazz> Kadran: hm, I set the writeable flag on the ext3 formatted disk
<TheHighChild> dgazz There isn't native write support for ntfs
<billh> any of you guys using a USB wifi adapter that has native linux drivers?
<Vose> sewage should I make it bold or unboald?
<KuLover> TheHighChild Im in the xserver reconfigureation and the name of the ati drivers looks like its named as "aati" maebe this is the problem?
<TheHighChild> Good luck billh
<Sewage> Vose, what
<Kadran> dgazz: cross finguers and try copying :)
<TheHighChild> KuLover what is your card again? I will google and see what I can turn up
<UzzaDead> TheHighChild, good to see you again :D
<UzzaDead> whats the problem at hand?
<billh> I know the 3com USB adapter has open source drivers but im wondering if I should just use the wired lan for now and wait for better support
<dgazz> Kadran: Hmm, so I try to start konqueror as su now...
<TheHighChild> UzzaDead hey man, you too. I think I might put up a cot in the corner ;)
<Vose> sewage: the network.dns.disableIPv6
<UzzaDead> throw me down one too :D
<Sewage> I think it's Enable or Disable
<KuLover> TheHighChild ATI X850 XT
<Sewage> Vose,  Double-click the only listed item, network.dns.disableIPv6, and then close the browser.
<TheHighChild> KuLover ok, give me a minute
<UzzaDead> ati makes me angry :)
<Sewage> Vose, you set to Enable, I think
<Vose> sewage: ok that might have worked thank you
<Vose> sewage: what is it?
<UzzaDead> is anyone running 64bit kubuntu here?
<Sewage> Vose, is it working now
<billh> this laptop has an ATI radeon mobility 7500, ofcourse ATI refused to make proper linux drivers for it, cant play any games
<TheHighChild> KuLover the Vesa drivers should be a temp fix for you to get into your GUI if you want to try that right now
<UzzaDead> billh, i'll trade you laptops :)
<TheHighChild> UzzaDead I am KuLover too
<billh> lol
* UzzaDead looks blank
<Sewage> tj9991, did you fix your storage problem yet
<Vose> sewage: yes wird
<TheHighChild> billh same card in my IBM T42, just gotta go with the flow
<billh> the pcmcia slot is also damaged though
<UzzaDead> damaged?
<UzzaDead> cat pee on it?
<billh> my friend dropped my laptop, took out my wifi card with the slot
<TheHighChild> You there KuLover?
<UzzaDead> ouch!
<billh> he bought me a us robotics USB wifi adapter
<TheHighChild> holy crap!
<TheHighChild> LOL
<UzzaDead> that friend would be buying me a new machine or paying for its repairs :P
<KuLover> TheHighChild, what will I do one I get into my GUI?
<UzzaDead> TheHighChild,  how are you two people?
<billh> yeh that would cost a fortune
<TheHighChild> KuLover well, it would at least get your system to a usable state and then we can work further on your issue. I'll keep looking though. You can hold off if you'd like
<billh> I can fix the slot, just need to take laptop apart and fix the slot
<UzzaDead> so do so :D
<MasterEvilAce> UzzaDead: I'm a bit confused too :P
<TheHighChild> UzzaDead two people? Shiat, I better charge an amusement tax
<UzzaDead> MasterEvilAce, no shit..
<UzzaDead> TheHighChild,  you said you were KuLover too, what do you mean?
<MasterEvilAce> I think he meant he loves Ku, too.. and not that he was "KuLover"
<KuLover> UzzaDead Kulover=kubuntu loover
<UzzaDead> oh right...
<TheHighChild> UzzaDead misunderstanding, i was saying he and I both are running 64bit as per your inquiry
<CaBlGuY> wuttup peeps.
<UzzaDead> oh, do you mind pastbinning your sources.lst for me :)
<UzzaDead> i wanna try a lil hack on my system :D
<UzzaDead> gonna toss the k8 kernel on my box :D
<MasterEvilAce> They need to change the pronunciation of Kubuntu. I read it's "Koo-boon-too" I say "koo-bun-tu"
<MasterEvilAce> It's easier to change the official name than to convert me to the proper way
<dgazz> hmm, somehow konqueror refuses to start. Everything is weird here, Ill try a reboot...
<JohnFlux> MasterEvilAce: i prounance too and tu the same
<billh> they say linux is pronounced lee-nucks, Hell, I call it linux
<TheHighChild> KuLover do you have a 'Radeon' option in your reconfiguration options?
<MasterEvilAce> billh: good point
<JohnFlux> billh: it's kinda pointless to say that you say linux as linux
<TheHighChild> KuLover Everything I am reading indicates there is an issue with the fglrx drivers on Dapper 64 bit
<JohnFlux> billh: as I'm going to read both the same way :)
<billh> lin-ux
<JohnFlux> billh: I guess you mean lie-nux
<billh> yeh
<UzzaDead> at least you dont say it kun tu :D
<UzzaDead> or do you...
<UzzaDead> </conspiracy>
<billh> lol
<KuLover> TheHighChild, I didnt see Radeon, but I did see ATI. I didnt see fglrk driver either
<KuLover> flgrx*
<TheHighChild> KuLover I could be mistaken but I think the 'ATI' option uses the fglrx driver.
<billh> flgrx is what I have to use
<UzzaDead> *fglrx
<TheHighChild> KuLove I am still looking though
<UzzaDead> TheHighChild, whats the problem?
<UzzaDead> and on another note cvscedega is the devil
<UzzaDead> so is xgl
<KuLover> UzzaDead, would you like me to give you the erroe as well? ><
<KuLover> error*
<UzzaDead> KuLover, yes
<TheHighChild> UzzaDead AMD64 and ATI x850 problems
<UzzaDead> and what you're attempting to do
<KuLover> UzzaDead, "noscreens found XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset be peer) on X server after 0 requests. Then it gave me eth0: no IPv6 routers present.
<TheHighChild> UzzaDead Pretty known issue. Plenty of people having trouble with it
<KuLover> Yess! Im not alone!
<UzzaDead> odd..
<TheHighChild> KuLover like I said, ATI is not your friend.
<UzzaDead> ATI hates you
* UzzaDead whips a rage 128 at TheHighChild :P
<KuLover> I love ATI though... well.. I did untill I migrated to Linux
<UzzaDead> i loved alot of things until i went linux
<billh> Hmm, I wonder if gpsdrive can talk to my usb garmin...
<UzzaDead> now im filled with hate
<billh> I doubt it
<KuLover> haha
<UzzaDead> KuLover, if you think this is bad, dont try gentoo :D
<TheHighChild> UzzaDead I almos thtought you said 'now I'm fillied with Kate'
<UzzaDead> no kate is filled with me if you get my innuendo :D
<TheHighChild> lol
<UzzaDead> i broke xmms :D
<billh> its not linux fault, its all the hardware companies not supporting linux
<TheHighChild> Anyone have experience with fglrx drivers on x86_64 install of Kubuntu for KuLover?
<UzzaDead> or half ass supporting linux...
<UzzaDead> TheHighChild, have you referenced the wiki?
<rr72> who uses cups?
<UzzaDead> i use cups every day :)
<UzzaDead> my mom bitches that i dont wash em...
<UzzaDead> or are we talking CUPS
<KuLover> Okay.. redid the xorg xonfig.. About to reboot and see if that did the trick. Im on an alt machine BTW ;)
<KuLover> config*
<rr72> STFu u konw what i mean, i hate dumb smart asses
<UzzaDead> KuLover, just kill the server
<UzzaDead> some people have no sense of humor..
<KuLover> too late :-/
<UzzaDead> i hope that dude gets hit by a car on the way to church
<UzzaDead> and his arterial spray gets the church doors
<KuLover> geez.. that guy wont make it far with that TUDE
<TheHighChild> I thought it was cunny
<UzzaDead> some people are just cunts...
<TheHighChild> I can't imagine what'd he'd say if I whispered 'Buttsecks?'
<UzzaDead> or god forbid you whispered omfg hay buttseckz
<UzzaDead> he'd probably pop a vein or burst and aneurysm
<UzzaDead> an^
<TheHighChild> Isn't an aneurism the bursting of a vein?
<UzzaDead> yeah but thats in your brain :D
<UzzaDead> usually fatal
<dgazz> Kadran: Well, works now... But I did a recursive chown and chgrp to my home dir, is that a security risk?
<UzzaDead> we could only hope its slow and painful for him
<KuLover> Didnt work :`(
<billh> if I plug in a usb device, what command do i Type to tell linux to find it?
<KuLover> TheHighChild, what alt driver did yo say might work?
<TheHighChild> KuLover check this link out, It's for Breezy but may help
<UzzaDead> no idea...
<TheHighChild> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75378&highlight=screens
<UzzaDead> KuLover, did you follow the wiki?
<Kadran> dgazz: i guess not as the owner is your user account
<TheHighChild> KuLover that link is about Fglrx
<dgazz> Kadran: Okay, thanx for your help!
<rr72> THIS CHAN SUCKS BALLS!!
<Kadran> dgazz: you finally made, :) what a feeling, aint't it
<billh> well linux detects my gps
<Steven_M> did anyone see my question?
<Kadran> dgazz: you are welcome any time
<billh> just wish gps drive would talk to it
<Steven_M> here's a copy of my current sources.list, any idea of what I need to add to get multivurse to work? http://pastebin.com/764105
<UzzaDead> that dude has issues...
<dgazz> Kadran: Two hours full of questions in my head...
<KuLover> UzzaDead? YOu mean did I go check on wiki.com?
<UzzaDead> KuLover, yes
<UzzaDead> well the kubuntu wiki
<UzzaDead> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<UzzaDead> try that
<KuLover> UzzaDead, Thanks!
<UzzaDead> Steven_M, one sec
<linuxmonkey> Steven_M: line 10
<linuxmonkey> add multiverse after universe
<UzzaDead> or add this line: deb http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<linuxmonkey> UzzaDead: that works but makes your file a bit bigger than needed
<linuxmonkey> easyer to just add 1 word :)
<UzzaDead> i dont worry much about space...
<UzzaDead> i have over 500gb of storage lol
<linuxmonkey> lol thats it
<UzzaDead> a couple kb isnt gonna make much diff to me
<UzzaDead> even a few mb
<linuxmonkey> lol
<linuxmonkey> i dotn even worry about GB anymore
<UzzaDead> me either really
<UzzaDead> 5.5gb install requirement? eh.. no problem..
<UzzaDead> and thats for one game lol
<linuxmonkey> i got a server next to me that has 8 500GIG sata drives in raid
<UzzaDead> may i drool on it?
<linuxmonkey> no
<UzzaDead> can i at least touch it?
<linuxmonkey> no
<UzzaDead> how about for $5?
<linuxmonkey> how bout no cause youll steall it
<UzzaDead> lol no i wont
<UzzaDead> i've got my dual processor SPARCServer already :)
<UzzaDead> i swear the fan array sucked in 2 children yesterday
<UzzaDead> thats gonna be messy to clean up..
<billh> would a usb port have a thing in dev?
<billh> tty or something?
<UzzaDead> i'll tell you in a sec bill
<Kadran> UzzaDead: you are soo funny :)
<UzzaDead> Kadran, i am?
<Kadran> yeah, lol
<UzzaDead> does that mean i can have a hug?
<UzzaDead> my daddy never hugged me :(
<UzzaDead> i think you've got to be slightly nuts to even consider using linux :)
<Kadran> because he is in the floor laughing
<UzzaDead> lol..
<UzzaDead> billh, my usb flash drive is showing as /dev/sdb1
<UzzaDead> so i'd start looking in /dev/
<billh> I see ttyUSB0
<UzzaDead> what are you trying to get working?
<billh> Im just trying to see if GPS works thru usb
<UzzaDead> heh no idea
<billh> GpsDrive
<billh> trying to get it to talk to gps
<UzzaDead> i dont even know what a GpsDrive is :D
<billh> program
<KuLover> UzzaDead I have a quick question about that link you sent me
<billh> like street atlas
<Steven_M> thanks all
<UzzaDead> KuLover, go ahead
<UzzaDead> no idea billh sorry
<billh> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH it worked!
<UzzaDead> win!
<billh> Oh my god it worked
<billh> I win finnaly
<KuLover> in the first set of given commands for dapper, the last command
<KuLover> --overlay-type
<KuLover> then it looks liek a think dash.. what is that
* UzzaDead looks...
<UzzaDead> you know what i do when im not sure?
<UzzaDead> i just copy and paste the whole damn line lol
<KuLover> I would, but Im on an alt machine
<UzzaDead> ah..
<UzzaDead> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<UzzaDead> that line?
<KuLover> Ahh
<KuLover> There ti goes
<linuxmonkey> lol
<UzzaDead> see it?
<KuLover> Thanks again!
<UzzaDead> np
<UzzaDead> hope it works for you :D
<KuLover> Ill let you know how it goes
<UzzaDead> i just hope k3b burns my iso that i just warezed from a ubuntu mirror!
<UzzaDead> ubuntu 6.06!
<KuLover> lol
<UzzaDead> no.. wait linux isnt warez..
<UzzaDead> blasted windows world!
<linuxmonkey> UzzaDead: according to homeland securety linux users are cyber terrorist
<UzzaDead> are we?
<ep_> who ep
<UzzaDead> at least im not trying to ram my finger up some random strangers ass looking for objects...
<UzzaDead> i've never heard of anyone forming a c4 bomb in their anus
<UzzaDead> with wires trailing out to detonate
<UzzaDead> and last i checked shoes didnt come in size C4
<KuLover> OOOOMMMGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<KuLover> HOIWIHDWOIUGBLIF
<KuLover> UZZADEAD!
<UzzaDead> what?
<KuLover> YOU RULE
<UzzaDead> can i have a hug now? lol
<KuLover> IT WORKED
<UzzaDead> congrats :D
* KuLover hugs hugs hugs
* UzzaDead feels linuxmonkey's server up
<UzzaDead> mmm 8x500gb sata..
<UzzaDead> that wiki has saved my sorry @$$ more times than i can count
<KuLover> ITS BEAUTIFUL! *tear*
* UzzaDead apt-get installs kleenex on KuLover
<TheHighChild> KuLover what worked for you?
<KuLover> HAHA
<KuLover> The wiki link Uzzadead sent me
<TheHighChild> nice
<KuLover> It seems like it updated the flglx drivers
<UzzaDead> fglrx^
<UzzaDead> spelling and such is everything in linux :)
* UzzaDead sings along to pink floyd!
<UzzaDead> i think im gonna install ubuntu too
<UzzaDead> see how many OS's i can stuff on this 160gb drive
<brandon_> does anybody have kde-devel installed succesfully?
<UzzaDead> hey KuLover can you do me a favor?
<KuLover> Sure
<KuLover> I can certainly try
<UzzaDead> can you pastebin your sources.lst for your 64bit kubuntu?
* billh wonders how he can download all the maps
<UzzaDead> im trying to snag myself a K8 kernel
<KuLover> UzzaDead, lemme switch over to that machine... just a sec
<UzzaDead> k
<IlToNtO> i have a problem for the broadcom 4318 wireless
<billh> ndiswrapper locks up?
<UzzaDead> some 3-in-1 should fix that :)
<UzzaDead> wb KuLover
<KuLover> Thanks Yah
<UzzaDead> np
<KuLover> Uhh.. where can I locate it?
<UzzaDead> in /etc/apt/
<stn> i need restart the services of sounds in my ubuntu
<KuLover> You wanted my apt conf file?
<IlToNtO> no i don't have ndiswrapper i want install whit bcm module
<UzzaDead> nope just the sources.lst
<KuLover> How should I send it?
<UzzaDead> pastebin or http://www.yousendit.com works
<KuLover> UzzaDead, http://pastebin.com/764151
<UzzaDead> thanks :D
<KuLover> Anytime
<UzzaDead> now i hope i dont blow my system into 4k pieces
<KuLover> Haha
<UzzaDead> wouldnt be the first time
<KuLover> :0
<jeroenvrp> anyone knows if prelinking openoffice and firefox does really help!?!?!
<UzzaDead> no idea
<UzzaDead> damn doesnt look like thats gonna let me grab a k8 kernel
* UzzaDead shakes fist
<UzzaDead> oh and KuLover whatever you do dont be tempted to try xgl
<UzzaDead> its the spawn of satan
<KuLover> The drivers?
<UzzaDead> the wobbly windows driver x.org replacement thing
<KuLover> Sure thing!
* KuLover hates windoez
<UzzaDead> i love me some windows
<UzzaDead> for gaming at least
<UzzaDead> the rest is linux
<KuLover> you like MMORPGs?
<UzzaDead> not especially
<UzzaDead> i like morrowind :D
<KuLover> I know an onpen source multi platform one
<KuLover> its worth a try
<UzzaDead> whats it called?
<KuLover> www.planeshift.it
<UzzaDead> lets have a look at this
<UzzaDead> that looks pretty good for free
<KuLover> Yeah
<KuLover> Still in dev stages though
<KuLover> eh.. i like it
<UzzaDead> i might give that a go
<Desh_> What is a good package for forefox video streaming?
<KuLover> firefox wants this "libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0" what package should I install?
<Desh_> mplayer is not in the dapper repositories anymore?
<UzzaDead> how did you install firefox?
<KuLover> the tar.gz
* UzzaDead shakes head :(
<UzzaDead> i used adept
<KuLover> I like that way better.. Is there a reason I shouldnt?
<UzzaDead> you could have done apt-get install mozilla-firefox also
<UzzaDead> mostly dependency problems
<Desh_> What should I use for firefox video streaming?
<billh> hmm, I have a linux noob question, how do I switch into a hidden folder, one that starts with a .?
<nixternal> cd .foldername
<billh> says doesnt exist
<nixternal> then it doesn't exist ;)
<UzzaDead> :D
<billh> what, now it works
<billh> lol
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> forgot the .
<UzzaDead> probably a typo or something
<billh> yeh
<nixternal> i do that all the time...
<billh> case sensitive too, throws you off used to winblows
<UzzaDead> yeah that gets me
<UzzaDead> im gonna go toss ubuntu on the drive be back in a few..
<KuLover> Ill be back later. Thanks for your help UzzaDead aka life saver
<UzzaDead> lol np KuLover
<UzzaDead> just pass it on :D
<graywolf> test
<UzzaDead> icle
<D0M1N8R> Need a little help here. Just booted kubuntu live 6.06 and need root
<D0M1N8R> blank password dont work
<UzzaDead> try sudo passwd root
<UzzaDead> and set the password
<Kadran> D0M1N8R: why you need root?
<D0M1N8R> for a insmod
<claydoh> D0M1N8R: just use 'sudo insmod foo'
<D0M1N8R> ah
<claydoh> and use the user password
<claydoh> your user password rather
<D0M1N8R> hmm I see on locate that rt2500 is there but I dont know how to set that up. This is a wireless chipset
<CaBlGuY> !DVD
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<derek__> when i play mp3 files in amarok they go really fast thru but no sound comes out
<derek__> like a one hour file will go thru in like 4 seconds
<nixternal> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<nixternal> derek__: goto the link above...setup your source.lst like the way they show...and then go into adept or whatever...you want the libxine-extracodecs
<D0M1N8R> dont think this wireless setup is going to work. Its a Level1 usb wifi and according to google searches has rt2500 chipset. Ive modprobe'd rt2500 and rt2400 just incase I have a earlier version. Still no go.
<nixternal> that will fix your issue
<D0M1N8R> I know sometimes the chipset is supported but not over USB
<nixternal> rt2500=broadcom?
<D0M1N8R> Not sure who makes the chipset. The usb stick is level1
<D0M1N8R> Ralink rt2500
<KuLover> Anyone know why when I try to update to amaroK 1.4, it says update(brak0?
<nixternal> ok..let me check recent wi-fi tests and see if that is listed
<KuLover> (BREAK)*
<D0M1N8R> I see a linux usb source code link for the chipset
<D0M1N8R> http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm
<nixternal> that should work...but it is usb...hmm
<nixternal> i had issues with a linksys usb...so i threw it out ;)
<D0M1N8R> =)
<D0M1N8R> this thing was dirt cheap so decided to try it
<nixternal> same with that linksys...it runs fine with windows..but use it on nix and it is horrible
<vschmidt> Hello - where are the DNS server addresses stored if I want to hard edit a conf file?  If I use network-admin it does not remember proper dns after reboot... Thanks
<KuLover> Why do I get install(BREAK) when trying to update amaroK?
<KuLover> Why do I get install(BREAK) when trying to update amaroK?
<KuLover> oops, sry for repeat
<KuLover> But, does anyone know?
<nixternal> vschmidt: /etc/resolv.conf
<vschmidt> thanks
<nixternal> i don't know KuLover. have you checked #amarok
<nixternal> np vschmidt
<KuLover> Ah, not yet, thanks
<nixternal> they fix all my amarok issues ;)
<brandon_> Riddell?
* DaSkreech stil has that one major Amarok issue :-(
<nixternal> splash?
<nixternal> hehe me too
<cayou> Goodbye WinXP, I'm sold to Dapper Drake
<nixternal> good to hear that cayou...congrats
<cayou> thanks, I am running the Live version for now, I'll be installing tomorrow
<CheeseBurgerMan> cayou: Awesome, good luck. :)
<nixternal> good deal
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Nope the musicbrainz doesn't work
<cayou> I'm very impressed, even the live version is pretty good
<DaSkreech> Well it does but for .ogg which I've pretty much tagged out already
* DaSkreech craves MP3 musicbrainz
<nixternal> ahh...i have't ran the musicbrainz yet...i haven't even edited an mp3 yet that i can think of in amarok
<DaSkreech> nixternal: It can do it but ...
<nixternal> i haven't tagged anything yet ;)  i need to though
<cayou> I was going to upgrade RAM to 1Gb (currently 512Mb) but I don't think I'll need to
* DaSkreech puts on zombie voice
<DaSkreech> Music Brainnnnzzz Braaaiiinzzzzzzzz
<nixternal> lol
<DaSkreech> That was pretty much the main reason why I'm using kubuntu
<DaSkreech> I keep asking about picard but no one has any idea what I'm talking about
<cayou> Any major issues with 6.06 so far?
<CheeseBurgerMan> cayou: Only one Ive had was with my touchpad, but that can be fixed by installing the XFree86 driver, and creating a symlink to that instead of the X11 driver.
<cayou> ok, I just adjusted the time for the clock and when I clicked "Apply", my monitor went off for about 5 seconds... any explanation?
<DaSkreech> Why does ktorrent do this?
<DarkLegacy> Hey guys
<DarkLegacy> I'm running Kubuntu on LiveCD
<DarkLegacy> And I love it so far
<DarkLegacy> KDE is awesome
<cayou> me too Dark
<DarkLegacy> I'm thinking of switching over from Windows XP totally
<cayou> I'm installing tomorrow
<DarkLegacy> I just ran Kubuntu and I already know how to use everything, and the entire OS is just like I wanted it to be
<DarkLegacy> No ethernet problems, no driver bugs, nothing
<CheeseBurgerMan> woohoo. :D
<cayou> fast, slick
<DarkLegacy> I love it
<DarkLegacy> CPU Load is 0%
<DarkLegacy> Can you imagine that?
<DarkLegacy> Not using CPU at all practically
<cayou> I quit trying Linux distros about 2 years ago because I liked none of them. I can see that a lot of progress happened
<DaSkreech> haha
<DaSkreech> DarkLegacy: try running top I think you will find a different report
<DarkLegacy> Try running top?
<DaSkreech> cayou: Wait till Sep.!!
<DarkLegacy> What do you mean
<DaSkreech> DarkLegacy: open a Konsole and type top
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<cayou> 1%, still very good
<DarkLegacy> CPU Usage: 6.3%
<DaSkreech> Yeah a bit higher :)
<DarkLegacy> 700MB of Ram used however, but that's understandable because it's a LIVECD
<DaSkreech> Still pretty good though
<DarkLegacy> I've never fallen in love with an OS like this
<cayou> all my RAM is used as well
<DarkLegacy> Everything just 'clicked'
<DaSkreech> DarkLegacy: Something will go wrong :)
<DarkLegacy> I have Ubuntu 6.06 installed on my laptop and everything goes wrong
<DaSkreech>  But that's what we are here for :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<fentekreel> how do i change the login screen?
<DarkLegacy> Nothing has gone wrong so far, at all
<CheeseBurgerMan> I have Kubuntu 6.06 on my laptop. Works great. :)
<DaSkreech> Nice to have an encouraging world Thanks@!
<fentekreel> i cant seem to find this confiugration utility that the forums speak of
<CheeseBurgerMan> fentekreel: amd64?
<DarkLegacy> I'm probably going to install Kubuntu on my laptop now instead of Ubuntu
<cayou> once installed, how much RAM will it use? (rough estimate)
<DarkLegacy> One problem is that I can't find any games XD
<DarkLegacy> Ubuntu had like 10 pre-installed games
<CheeseBurgerMan> fentekreel: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=22120 <--- KDM theme manager
<DarkLegacy> Thanks CheeseBurgerMan
<DarkLegacy> Free games! :D
<CheeseBurgerMan> DaSkreech: sudo apt-get install kdegames
<CheeseBurgerMan> ;)
<DaSkreech> CheeseBurgerMan: Too late!! :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe, oh well.
<DarkLegacy> Oh nice
<fentekreel> is the theme manager in the repositories
<DarkLegacy> Installing games into RAM rofl
<DaSkreech> fentekreel: What are you trying to do?
<Hawkwind> fentekreel: sudo apt-get install kcontrol-kdmtheme
<Hawkwind> fentekreel: That URL CheeseBurgerMan gave you even says it's in universe
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm, I need to read more carefully. :)
<Hawkwind> A Kubuntu package is now in "Universe" so look for updates there.
<cayou> any canadian kubuntu users here?
<CaBlGuY> nope..
<CaBlGuY> ;P
<DarkLegacy> It's decided. I'm dual-booting.
<DarkLegacy> :)
<CaBlGuY> who knows how to get the packages needed to run a DVD?
<CaBlGuY> NOOOOOOOO
<CaBlGuY> dual booting = bad..
<Sewage> Canadians use Ehbuntu
<CaBlGuY> DON'T
<CaBlGuY> GIVE
<CaBlGuY> IN
<CaBlGuY> :p
<cayou> lol
<Hawkwind> CaBlGuY: https://wiki.kubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Sewage> yeah, just swith 100% to Linux
<cayou> or Kubuntu-eh?!
<Sewage> I did it, you can too
<CaBlGuY> Exactly
<CaBlGuY> :P
<Sewage> lol
<CaBlGuY> ditto
<DarkLegacy> I'm dual booting with XP for games and Kubuntu for regular OS
<DarkLegacy> Because so far I can't possibly reboot right now back into XP
<DarkLegacy> It's too dramatic of a change
<CaBlGuY> Hawkwind YEA, i GOT RESTRICTED INSTALLED already..
<CaBlGuY> Oops.. sorry bout the caps..
<CaBlGuY> :(
<Hawkwind> CaBlGuY: It's OKKKK
<Hawkwind> Heh
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<CaBlGuY> so, what packages I need to install??
<UzzaDead> ubuntu seems to be the devil
<Hawkwind> CaBlGuY: libdvdcss2 ?
<DarkLegacy> <3 Kubuntu
<UzzaDead> DarkLegacy:  yeah
<UzzaDead> im liking kubuntu a whole lot more than ubuntu..
<CaBlGuY> Hawkwind tried those, says they wern't found..  or somethin like that..
<cayou> Konqueror seems to work pretty well for the web, anyone prefers Firefox?
<Hawkwind> CaBlGuY: Make sure you have the right sources setup
<UzzaDead> i definitely prefer firefox
<CaBlGuY> hawkwind repos ya mean??
<Hawkwind> CaBlGuY: Yes
<Hawkwind> CaBlGuY: Have you looked at the PLF stuff ?
<Hawkwind> !plf
<ubotu> I guess plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf , mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<CheeseBurgerMan> cayou: I regularly use switch between konqueror, Firefox, and Opera.
<CaBlGuY> Hawkwind, ok, like I said, I got restricted in the file..   what else can I do?
<UzzaDead> pray
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<Hawkwind> CaBlGuY: I'm totally new to the Ubuntu world so I just followed what was on the site
<UzzaDead> seems to help with linux
<UzzaDead> whats the problem?
<CaBlGuY> UzzaDead:  U got that right..   but, not so much with dapper..
<CheeseBurgerMan> CaBlGuY: try running 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2'
<UzzaDead> yeah i like dapper
<CaBlGuY> CheeseBurgerMan:  OK, hang on..
<CaBlGuY> brb
<UzzaDead> so far im actually hating ubuntu lol
<UzzaDead> it wont even recognize my resolutions
<cayou> I don't know Opera, been using firefox for over a year, new to Konqueror
<CheeseBurgerMan> UzzaDead: You may have to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<CheeseBurgerMan> cayou: you should try it...the (kinda) new 9.0 beta 2 is pretty cool.
<CaBlGuY> ok, did the update, then tried the install, says libdvdcss2 not available but, is refered to by another package whatever that means..
<UzzaDead> im gonna sudo rm -rfv /* in a minute lol
<linuxmonkey> CaBlGuY: wassup
<cayou> CheeseBurgerMan: I'll have a look at it, thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> UzzaDead: I assume you know what that does... ;)
<UzzaDead> :)
<CaBlGuY> hey linuxmonkey how ya doin.   :)
<CaBlGuY> linuxmonkey:  tryin to be able to watch DVD's..
<UzzaDead> how much is 256mb in kB?
<linuxmonkey> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> from memory, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<linuxmonkey> us that one CaBlGuY
<cayou> 256000
<UzzaDead> cheers :D
<DarkLegacy> Guys
<DarkLegacy> How would I go about dual-booting?
<CaBlGuY> linuxmonkey:  ok..  one more time..  I got restrickted repos already...
<Hawkwind> UzzaDead: 256x1024
<DarkLegacy> Extra free space for Linux, and what else?
<CaBlGuY> linuxmonkey:  read up..  /\
<UzzaDead> Hawkwind i failed math miserably, can you tell?
<Hawkwind> UzzaDead: That's why google is your best friend :)
<DaSkreech> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<cayou> isn't 1 megabyte = 1 million bytes?
<UzzaDead> what about that unisex person on the tv commercials talking about ask.com?
<Hawkwind> 256 x 1 024 = 262 144
<UzzaDead> "google isnt better, its just more popular"
<CheeseBurgerMan> cayou: 1,048,576 bytes
<UzzaDead> obviously they've not tried google...
<cayou> CheeseBurgerMan: according to Wikipedia, we are both right!!
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe, yup
<cayou> it's either 2^10 or 10^3
<cayou> (for kB, that is)
<CaBlGuY> so, If I got all the restricted repos like I'm posed to, and the libdvdcss2 isn't installing.  what next?
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<DarkLegacy> So, how do I dual boot with Kubuntu? I need some free space for it, and then Grub will handle the rest?
<CaBlGuY> DarkLegacy:  why u needing to dual boot..
<CaBlGuY> what else ya running?
<DarkLegacy> I need XP for games. :(
<UzzaDead> CheeseBurgerMan: that worked thanks
<UzzaDead> DarkLegacy: dont forget the pr0nz
<CaBlGuY> Ahhh another Gamer...
<D0M1N8R> this thing is not seeing my drive either =(
<CaBlGuY> :p
<CheeseBurgerMan> UzzaDead: Good. :)
<DarkLegacy> lol
<UzzaDead> i now have 1600x1200!!!
<D0M1N8R> linspire did but kubuntu isnt
<CaBlGuY> DarkLegacy:  yes, u will use Grub once u install  Kubuntu
* UzzaDead squints at letters
<DarkLegacy> So that's it
<CaBlGuY> yea, that's it..
<CaBlGuY> it's pretty easy..
<DarkLegacy> I just get some free space, parition it, then Grub will allow me to select between Windows XP and Kubuntu on startup?
<CaBlGuY> just follow the promts
<UzzaDead> DarkLegacy: whats this about dual booting?
<UzzaDead> im triple just about to quad boot :D
<CheeseBurgerMan> DarkLegacy: Yes.
<CaBlGuY> UzzaDead:  stay outa this..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<DarkLegacy> Wow.
<DarkLegacy> That's really easy.
<UzzaDead> CaBlGuY: dont make me break yous leg
<CaBlGuY> UzzaDead:  mutha fu... please...
* UzzaDead greases hair back and pulls out a louisville slugger
<CaBlGuY> :p
<UzzaDead> im gonna wreck yous up good!
* CaBlGuY gets out the Uzzie
<DarkLegacy> Oh Linux, how I loveth thee
<DarkLegacy> Let me count the ways
<UzzaDead> thats uzi :P
<DarkLegacy> Thoust fastest performance
<CaBlGuY> yea that 2..
<CaBlGuY> :D
<DarkLegacy> Thoust amazing community
* UzzaDead takes the bat to CaBlGuY's knees
<DarkLegacy> Thoust stylish interface
<DarkLegacy> Thoust easy boot scheme
* UzzaDead breaks his hand so he cant fire the uzzie or the uzi :P
<DarkLegacy> Thoust ... 3,000 other things
* CaBlGuY jumps just in time and fires the Uzi @ UzzaDead's head..
<cayou> What is Katapult, I start it and a logo appears, that's it?
* UzzaDead ducks and cracks the bat across CaBlGuY's nut sack :P
<CaBlGuY> :op*****
<DarkLegacy> Alright guys
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<DarkLegacy> I'm gonna install Kubuntu on my laptop and PC
<DarkLegacy> :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> cayou: it's like quicksilver
<UzzaDead> and worship us?
<CaBlGuY> DarkLegacy:  yea, go for it..
<DarkLegacy> lol
<DarkLegacy> Hell yes I will
<CaBlGuY> Ya can't go wrongman..
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<DarkLegacy> I gotta take up C++ also
<cayou> hehe, what's quicksilver?
<UzzaDead> unless you try to use xgl
<UzzaDead> then you can go VERY wrong
<CheeseBurgerMan> cayou: Start typing in the name of a program...
<DarkLegacy> Or get WineX/Cedega for Kubuntu
<CaBlGuY> LOL  yea, Xgl is baaaad..
<DarkLegacy> Heh, anyway cya guys
<DarkLegacy> I'll return with results
<judd> cayou: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=33985
<UzzaDead> xgl bit me in the nuts
<DarkLegacy> <3 Kubuntu
<UzzaDead> i cried for days
<CaBlGuY> DarkLegacy:  good luck bro..
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<cayou> oh! I see, thanks guys..
<CaBlGuY> I was havin some issues with mine untill I apt-get installed glx then I was fine..
<CaBlGuY> :)
<UzzaDead> ubuntu makes me think someone got pissed at me and took a shit on my monitor :(
<UzzaDead> anyone else feel that way?
<D0M1N8R> RoFL
<CaBlGuY> brb guys..
<CheeseBurgerMan> UzzaDead: Not really...
<UzzaDead> its just the colors lol
<D0M1N8R> Ya ubuntu is IMO pretty ugly
<cayou> Uzza: not in those words... ;)
<D0M1N8R> by default
<UzzaDead> pretty ugly is a compliment lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> UzzaDead: I thought it wasn't bad. :)
<UzzaDead> CheeseBurgerMan: i question your sanity
<_john> I read the FAQ and suggestions for playing mp3s but Anarok still wont play my songs. Any suggestions our there?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Question away, I'm sane. ;)
<UzzaDead> by whose definition :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> _john: Have you installed libxine-extracodecs ?
<UzzaDead> _john: what CheeseBurgerMan said
<UzzaDead> him calling amarok anarok reminded me of a funny usenet posting of a guy asking about "anus" motherboards when he meant asus
<_john> No sorry I multiversed but could not locate this file name in the list of packages
<UzzaDead> and some other guy recommending he get an AMD ASSlon processor to go with his new anus motherboard
<CheeseBurgerMan> _john: did you run 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<UzzaDead> and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> UzzaDead: Uh, that won't help.
<_john> No but will try that thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> That upgrades the distro, it doesn't install a certain package.
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'sudo apt-get update' checks the repos for updates.
<cayou> What amazes me with Kubuntu is that drivers are not needed, I mean, I inserted an SD card in the card reader of my printer and 2 seconds later the drive was visible... running the LIVE CD!!!!!!!
<CheeseBurgerMan> Wow. I wonder if my computer's card reader works... :)
<cayou> I bet it does!
<judd> cayou:  USB printer?  Then the printer is acting as a hub.  And by default, most distros these days have usb-storage module installed by default.
<judd> So, it's not much of a surprise that it worked.
<cayou> Anyone here tried suse10.1? (please don't shoot me)
<CheeseBurgerMan> cayou: Maybe, but my lack of anything but CF cards makes it hard to try. :P
<judd> I use SLES9 at work.  It's a really pain in the butt.
<cayou> judd: yes, worked like a charm
<judd> The HAL and DBUS systems make the KDE integration happen.
* UzzaDead pulls out a desert eagle and points it at cayou
<cayou> oops, too technical for my "newbee" status.. ;)
* cayou hides behind a bush
* UzzaDead pulls the trigger and laughs at it goes "click"
<judd> cayou: just some pointers for further investigation.. of if you're wondering what's starting as the stuff goes whizzing by when you boot up.
* cayou faints
<UzzaDead> i tooled around with SuSE a bit..
<UzzaDead> didnt like it much
<judd> SuSE.. especially OpenSuSE is a good distro.
<cayou> thanks judd
<judd> But the rpm package management still leaves a lot to be desired.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Anyone else using KOffice 1.5.1 with Dapper?
<cayou> Tonight is Kubuntu testing, tomorrow is Suse, then I decide which to install
<UzzaDead> suse insulted me in so many ways i couldnt count them
<UzzaDead> and support was pretty much non existent
<judd> I'd stick with Kubuntu.
<judd> Unless you can read German.
<UzzaDead> i'll second that
<cayou> judd: I thought someone would say that here :)
<UzzaDead> judd: du sprechen sie deutsch?
<judd> cayou: nope.
<cayou> judd: ?
<UzzaDead> cayou: i use many many OS's ask about pretty much any and i've probably used it :D
<judd> Seriously, I look for help on SLES9, and it's all in german.
<UzzaDead> or the users are high and mighty @$$holes
<UzzaDead> and act like noobs dont exist and they never had to learn
* CheeseBurgerMan tries again.
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu torrent stalled for the past 6 hours
<CheeseBurgerMan> Anyone else using KOffice 1.5.1 with Dapper?
<chris_____> anyone know how to install Skype on Kubuntu 6.06 for AMD64?
<cayou> I like Kubuntu so far
<UzzaDead> nein CheeseBurgerMan
<Sewage> DaSkreech, try closing the torrent program and restarting
<UzzaDead> dont forget the prayer
* cayou raises his hands as a noobs (what is a noob?) (just kidding)
<Sewage> lol
<UzzaDead> !noob
<ubotu> I guess noob is a four letter word, just like rtfm or jfgi. Don't use it
<UzzaDead> noob=cayou :D
<UzzaDead> jk
<UzzaDead> i've not even scratched the surface of kubuntu
<CheeseBurgerMan> chris_____: I don't use it, but I'm on AMD64, I'll see what I can find out.
* UzzaDead cracks CaBlGuY's skull :)
<UzzaDead> wb
<CaBlGuY> linuxmonkey:  ya still around?
<CaBlGuY> LL
<DaSkreech> Sewage: Yeah I know
<cayou> How about Ubuntu? Is it only a matter of Gnome vs KDE?
<CaBlGuY> dang DVD's..   Grrrr
<CheeseBurgerMan> cayou: Yep
<Sewage> yes
<UzzaDead> not exactly cayou..
<CaBlGuY> cayou:  yes,.  that's all it is
<godzero> DaSkreech: which iso are you d/ling
<UzzaDead> but nothing is large enough to actually make that big a difference
* CaBlGuY shoves UzzaDead's foot in his mouth
<cayou> You guys agree to disagree? :)
* UzzaDead spits it out and bites CaBlGuY
<DaSkreech> Desktop
<Sewage> only difference is Gnome and KDE
<CaBlGuY> Ubuntu uses the Gnome desktop environment...
<CheeseBurgerMan> chris_____: download http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-dynamic
<CaBlGuY> Kubuntu is JUST Ubuntu with K installed..
<fentekreel> can in install debian packages?
<CaBlGuY> that's IT
<DaSkreech> Sewage: atil lhate having to check it every 1/2 hour
<UzzaDead> i take it synaptic's package manager is part of gnome regardless of distro then?
<fentekreel> i read that they could be harmful
<godzero> DaSkreech: are you using ktorrent?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<UzzaDead> dont i feel like a noob again
<cayou> I know, but is that it? Same software?
<godzero> yep.. seen that prob
<UzzaDead> yeah cayou
<CaBlGuY> UzzaDead:  yes, u do feel like I newb again. ;p
<UzzaDead> unless you run into something thats 100% gnome or kde specific
<Sewage> I like Ktorrent, but experienced that bug once
<cayou> well, I like KDE better (I think)
<Sewage> One other KTorrent bug is:  sometimes, the Upload throttle will break
* UzzaDead buries CaBlGuY in a 55 gallon drum in NJ
<CaBlGuY> cayou:  I started out with plain Ubuntu, had Gnome for desktop..
<CheeseBurgerMan> cayou: you can install KDE on Ubuntu, and Gnome on Kubuntu.
<CaBlGuY> then I decided to try K, so I sinatlled it..
<UzzaDead> but ubuntu is uglier than i am
<CaBlGuY> no biggie.
<CheeseBurgerMan> UzzaDead: Then change the colors/theme
<godzero> ktorrent's ui is second only to azureas, but the code's got probs
<UzzaDead> CheeseBurgerMan: i did
<CaBlGuY> Ubuntu is NOT ugly thank you very much..
<cayou> UPS brown... who likes UPS anyway???
<CheeseBurgerMan> Then quit whining. ;)
<CaBlGuY> and I have screenshots to prove it..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<UzzaDead> but the boot and login screen is god ugly  :P
<UzzaDead> it looks like someone got the shits sitting on top of my monitor
<Sewage> I like the KDE log in screen.  It has little bouncy icons
* CaBlGuY smashes UzzaDead ova sa head with a 55gallon drum and sets him on fire..
<CaBlGuY> ;)
* UzzaDead runs screaming
* UzzaDead tackles CaBlGuY setting him on fire also :P
<DaSkreech> Anyone tried Ktorrent 2.0 to see if it fixes stuff?
* CaBlGuY jumps in da brooklin..
* UzzaDead follows suit
* UzzaDead offers a truce :P
<cayou> thanks guys, I'm going to bed. Next time I'll bet chatting from an 'installed' Kubuntu...
* CaBlGuY says woooord...
* UzzaDead says to ya mutha....
<LeeJunFan> DaSkreech: I dunno about compiling your own but the .deb runs my cpu up to 100% every so often.
<UzzaDead> cayou: enjoy:D
<CaBlGuY> ok cayou anytime bro..  ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> G'night, cayou. Good luck falling asleep. ;)
<cayou> lol, good night guys
<CaBlGuY> linuxmonkey:  U AROUND,......
<UzzaDead> CheeseBurgerMan: if i were to install gnome on kubuntu would it have the ugly stained underpants look of ubuntu :)
<ubuntu_> hi
* CaBlGuY looks desperatly in the room...
<UzzaDead> CaBlGuY: touch his server he'll be around lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> UzzaDead: It would ook the same as if you'd just installed Ubuntu
<CaBlGuY> Oh yea, IM gonna do that...
<CaBlGuY> :/
* GullyFoyle uses fluxbox generally
<UzzaDead> well thats crap :( no pun intended
<LeeJunFan> Personally I think that's a fitting color for gnome, it only lacks corn and peanut icons.
<UzzaDead> LeeJunFan: we can fix that :D
<UzzaDead> change the mouse pointer to a peanut
<bohdan> hello
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hello
<UzzaDead> hello
<UzzaDead> is anybody in there?
<CaBlGuY> I actually like Gnome ..  I'm a minimalist though....   I don't like a "graphical heavy" desktop..
<UzzaDead> </pink floyd>
<bohdan> im here
<CaBlGuY> hello
<GullyFoyle> Bueller?
<CaBlGuY> me 2
<Hawkwind> UzzaDead: No, we're all dead, now shhhhh :P
* UzzaDead chokes Hawkwind :)
<CaBlGuY> Noooooo!!!!  everyone is DEAD!!!
* CaBlGuY RUNS AROUND THE ROOM AIMLESSLY!!!
* Hawkwind Falls dead to the floor
<UzzaDead> CaBlGuY: thats because you're still running a 386 with 32mb :P
<LeeJunFan> CaBlGuY: it's not the graphics at all, I like all the features and tools kde has.
<bohdan> can some one provide me some help here or is there a help channel?
* Hawkwind Trips CaBlGuY and wraps him in shrink wrap
<UzzaDead> this is the help channel
<UzzaDead> of sorts
<godzero> Bueller's sick.. almost dead I hear
<bohdan> ooo lol couse ur here :P lol
* CaBlGuY falls over laughin @ UzzaDead cause he's so dam funny
<CheeseBurgerMan> bohdan: This is the help channel, UzzaDead's being crazzy.
<CheeseBurgerMan> crazy*
<UzzaDead> being?
<UzzaDead> i AM crazy
<CaBlGuY> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo
<CaBlGuY> really??  :o
* UzzaDead strokes linuxmonkey's server
<CheeseBurgerMan> Which is why you're being crazy.
<judd> ask away.
<bohdan> ok i have ubuntu (DUH) and i installed the kubuntu packages through the peros... and so on....
<UzzaDead> can you wrap me in my straight jacket? im feeling a bit insecure :(
<bohdan> it all works good
* CaBlGuY jumps up and down on linuxmonkey's server...
<CaBlGuY> dangit..
<bohdan> but i have the volume OSD hanging in the middle of my screen
<CheeseBurgerMan> The volcume OSD?
<bohdan> and if i turn the volume uo it auto goes down again
<ubuntu_> which is better, kubuntu or ubuntu? anyone?
<CaBlGuY> bohdan:  turn it down then silly..
<CheeseBurgerMan> pardon the mis-spelling. :)
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubuntu_: Depends on whether you like KDE or Gnome better.
* DaSkreech snoozes
<CaBlGuY> ubuntu_ your treading on sacred teritory...
<CaBlGuY> :p
<bohdan> it turns it self down
<bohdan> like some one has jamed the vol down key in
<ubuntu_> ya, I've heard it's a controversial topic, but forgive me I'm new at this :)
<bohdan> but its not cause it works on gnome
<CaBlGuY> bohdan:  whatcha bichin bout then??  :p
<GullyFoyle> fluxbox with kde support roolz and is blazing fast
<bohdan> lol cause i want some sound :P
<judd> bohdan: I'm having trouble understanding your problem.
<bohdan> and i dont like tunnel vision
<bohdan> ok i will try again lol
<UzzaDead> ubuntu_:  kubuntu
<CaBlGuY> ubuntu_  there both good..  Plain U come with Gnome, KU come with K obviously..  some like KDE, some like Gnome..
<ubuntu_> I tried xubuntu but it sucked, now on kubuntu... so I haven't tried gnome yet
<UzzaDead> unless you like scat in which case go with ubuntu
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubuntu_: You can install both KDE and Gnome at the same time.
<bohdan> when you turn the vol down in kde the OSD IN KDE comes up
<bohdan> well wen i log in mine is there constently
<LeeJunFan> UzzaDead: scat - hehe
<judd> bohdan: really?  Not in mine.
<CheeseBurgerMan> bohdan: To be honest, I'm not sure what you're talking about.
<UzzaDead> hehe
<UzzaDead> bohdan: its broken
<bohdan> like someone jamed the vol down button on my keyboard in
<UzzaDead> reboot
<bohdan> i tried that lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> UzzaDead: This isn't Windows. :P
<judd> bohdan: is amarok running?
<bohdan> if i log into nome all is good
<ubuntu_> ok and will there be a way to switch between them? and if you can install both, why are there two versions of ubuntu/kubuntu?
<UzzaDead> pray?
<UzzaDead> ubuntu_:  for nubs
<UzzaDead> like CaBlGuY
<ubuntu_> ahhh...
<judd> bohdan: was it always like this?
<UzzaDead> and myself...
<bohdan> yes since i installed it
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubotu: You can install both. There's two because they have different default desktops. IF you know you want one, then you won't have to bother uninstalling the one you don't want.
<ubotu> CheeseBurgerMan: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh rats.
<CheeseBurgerMan> That was for ubuntu_
<judd> bohdan: Amarok is the only app I know that uses the OSD>
<bohdan> mmm ok
<bohdan> but i think the problem lies in the mappings for kde?
<judd> Did your problem start when you began using Amarok?
<CheeseBurgerMan> judd: Konversation has one... :P
<ubuntu_> ok, only question then is how to install gnome now?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubuntu_: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<judd> CBM: for the volume?
<CheeseBurgerMan> No. :P
<bohdan> because if i turn the volume up in the kmixer the slider goes back down again
<CaBlGuY> brb
<ubuntu_> excellent.. I'll try that after I reboot thx
<judd> That's crazyness.
<judd> Quick Amarok.
<judd> Quit Amarok.
<bohdan> lol ok well i cant use KDE because i cant see half the screen lol so i will log into it soon and try
<judd> Go to your system settings and turn off your sound server and turn it back on.
<bohdan> how can i change key mappings for hot-keys in kde?
<bohdan> judd: how do i do that?
<judd> bohdan: system settings..
<judd> It's all in System Settings.
<UzzaDead> well im gonna go nuke my entire drive :)
<UzzaDead> but a quick question
<Kadran> bohdan: do you mean for multimedia keyboard?
<bohdan> lol ya but i cant see most of system settings becuase of this large OSD lol
<ubuntu_> you're not steve judd?
<UzzaDead> should i use the AMD64 Kubuntu or 32bit?
<bohdan> DELL laptop
<CheeseBurgerMan> System Settings > Sound & Multimedia
<CheeseBurgerMan> UzzaDead: What CPU do you have?
<UzzaDead> AMD64
<CheeseBurgerMan> bohdan: try opening console and running 'killall amarok'
<UzzaDead> i just heard the 64bit has... issues :)
<judd> I'm not steve judd :)
<ubuntu_> 'k
<CheeseBurgerMan> UzzaDead: I use amd64
<judd> I'm just Judd
<ubuntu_> it was one in a million chance :)
<bohdan> doesnt that mean i will have no sound though? lol
<UzzaDead> found any day to day problems CheeseBurgerMan?
<Kadran> bohdan: i like using klineakconfig for extra keys
<judd> b: nope.  You're just restarting the SOUND server with Amarok off.
<CheeseBurgerMan> UzzaDead: Sure, but not many were amd64 specific.
<judd> b: mostly, you should quit amarok, and then restart.
<UzzaDead> ok day to day amd64 specific :)
<bohdan> thanks kadran
<CheeseBurgerMan> Flash and java were a problem, but I found a guide.
<CheeseBurgerMan> No, not really.
<Kadran> bohdan: np
<UzzaDead> hmmm
<bohdan> judd: it happens everytime i boot though
<ubuntu_> omg, kde ROX compared to xubuntu, very userfriendly I'm impressed..
<bohdan> ie from the first time i installed it to now as soon as the computer has loaded
<UzzaDead> bohdan: have you tried praying yet?
<Travis> hey guys!
<CheeseBurgerMan> bohdan: Run 'killall amarok'
<judd> b: right.. but Amarok will not start automatically if you really stop it and then restart.
<bohdan> uzzadead: lol ya i used to run windows
<Travis> I'm in love withh linux =d
<UzzaDead> ahahaha
<UzzaDead> bohdan: how are you quitting amarok?
<UzzaDead> just hitting the x in the upper right?
<bohdan> alright thanks jubb and bugrger i will try that soon :D
<Travis> uh, is there any way to minimize aMSN and Gaim to the taskybar thing?
<UzzaDead> Travis: gaim has a plugin to do so
<CheeseBurgerMan> Why bother with aMSN and Gaim? :P
<UzzaDead> as for aMSN i couldnt say
<CheeseBurgerMan> Gaim does MSN. ;)
* UzzaDead pokes bohdan in the eye
<bohdan> ouch?
<Kadran> kopete do them all :)
<UzzaDead> how are you quitting amarok bohdan?
<ubuntu_> is there  akde lm_sensors viewer?
<Travis> at the same time, cheese?  uzza: where do I get the plugin
<bohdan> i will use the killall command but im in gnome at the moment
<UzzaDead> it comes with it Travis
<UzzaDead> arghhhh
<bohdan> i cant use irc in kde cause i cant see it under the osd lol
<UzzaDead> how did you close amarok in kde bohdan?
<CheeseBurgerMan> bohdan: Run 'kcontrol'
<travis> oops.
<UzzaDead> with the x in the upper right of the window or what?
<judd> I poked around amarok.. it's probably not the problem.
<bohdan> umm lol ok :| i just removed kde damn it
<UzzaDead> judd: im thinking he just hit the x in the upper right which doesnt close amarok but only minimizes it to the tray
<CheeseBurgerMan> bohdan: go to KDE Components > Session Manager and set it to start iwth an empty session.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Uh, OK
<bohdan> lol
<DaSkreech> ok someone was messing with my system
<DaSkreech> You know the system tray thingy
<DaSkreech> How do I get icons to stack?
<ubuntu_> is there a KDE motherboard monitor?
<UzzaDead> CheeseBurgerMan: were those problems you mentioned earlier specific to amd64 or just linux/kubuntu/ubuntu?
<travis> so, where do I get the plugin ti minimize gaim to the taskybar, without having it clutter the windows table thing, and can gaim do msn and aim at the same time?
<CheeseBurgerMan> The flash & java are amd64 specific.
<bohdan> i was in the repositiories and kubuntu-desktop must of been included on of the packages i removed damn 140 mb down load to install it again :|
<CheeseBurgerMan> travis: It should be in Settings > PLugins, and it can connect to MSN and AIM at the same time.
<UzzaDead> odd because i tried to install flash earlier and im on 32bit ubuntu the thing wouldnt automatically install
<CheeseBurgerMan> UzzaDead: Hmm, flash should be easier on i386
<CheeseBurgerMan> Just go amd64. :P
<UzzaDead> will you fix any problems i have :P
<bohdan> just on a side note, since i installed dapper i havent accualy booted windows in 6 weeks lol thats a record for me
<CheeseBurgerMan> Only if I can. ;)
<UzzaDead> dapper hasnt been out for six weeks...
<bohdan> alpha :P
<UzzaDead> :)
<bohdan> lol breezy has issues with my laptop :|
<UzzaDead> i have no wifi with linux on my craptop :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> bohdan: Problems with what?
<bohdan> and the uni i attend has ALL MIGHTY wireless security
<CheeseBurgerMan> UzzaDead: What wifi card?
<bohdan> ipw2100
<CheeseBurgerMan> bohdan: I assume that means WEP?
<UzzaDead> CheeseBurgerMan:  D-Link DWL-640 REV P.1
<bohdan> words with corp psk :D
<bohdan> works^
<CheeseBurgerMan> UzzaDead: You might try ndiswrapper.
<bohdan> no uni uses WPA-Corp
<UzzaDead> tried it but didnt work
<_john> ok so im here to help john out a bit but I am still a little Konfused
<_john> where can I find Easy Kubuntu
<bohdan> which uses  tkip, peap, eap and certs plus user authentication
<_john> google is giving me old or bad pages
<TheHighChild> google gave me AIDS
<UzzaDead> dont forget the clap
<CheeseBurgerMan> _john: It looks like EasyKubuntu is outdated.
<_john> i new she was toooo easy
<bohdan> lol anyone find the bigger google gets the less useful results it returns?
<UzzaDead> _john: http://users.on.net/~goetz/EasyUbuntu/
<TheHighChild> bohdan I haven't gotten a decent return on google in 6 months
<ubuntu_> easyubuntu.org
<travis> you have to know how to google properly xD
<UzzaDead> google is an art form
<bohdan> travis: i know how to use google
<UzzaDead> type in boobs and you get boobs
<UzzaDead> its pretty easy
<TheHighChild> I'm a decent googler but I hate getting 4 year old pages
<bohdan> lol i hate blogs :@
<ubuntu_> but what quality of boobs :)
<UzzaDead> who said anything about blogs?
<UzzaDead> ubuntu_: quality if you go to about page 8
<travis> i love linux =D
<bohdan> damn things you google sumthin and you get hundreds of blogs with ppl talkin bout the same issue but no answers
<TheHighChild> The billions of pages that have every keyword in them but are nothing more than a webring or redirect. Thanks GOogle!
<bohdan> i luv ubuntu
<UzzaDead> i love kubuntu
<bohdan> its like suse or fedore but fast and useful :D
<UzzaDead> because it doesnt look like they just got done filming a german scheisse film on my monitor
<bohdan> lol
<TheHighChild> Fedora is worthless unless it's tailored to an environment. IMO, it, standalone, on a machine is about as useful as a lead rubber
<bohdan> and fedora is HOW MANY DAMN CDS?
<UzzaDead> 5 or 6..
<bohdan> u install it and u have every progrma know to man but the ones you want
<TheHighChild> x and x-1 too many
<UzzaDead> i think suse tried to kill me
<UzzaDead> i woke up one morning with a swastika for a background
<TheHighChild> Where I work, we do custom versions of Fedora and it's great for how we use it but I've never had much of any luck with it personally
<UzzaDead> you have a job?
<bohdan> lol my mate downloaded the dvd of kubuntu because it had more programs i hung my head in shame....
<TheHighChild> UzzaDead hell yeah man, what do you think I'm doin on here all day?
<bohdan> lol and a life?
* UzzaDead does sudo apt-get install job life
<TheHighChild> bohdan asking a lil too much on the life
<bohdan> lol
<TheHighChild> my name is indicative of my life outside of work
* UzzaDead notices it fails..
<UzzaDead> :D
* UzzaDead slides TheHighChild a... gift
<bohdan> i have a life hence no irc for the last 4 yrs.... bout the time i got a gf :|
<TheHighChild> UzzaDead passes it back in disgust
<UzzaDead> my last gf dumped me for some football chump
<UzzaDead> with a mustang
<TheHighChild> My girlfriend is too busy typing this to say hi
<bohdan> lol
<UzzaDead> his brakes failed soon after and he ran into the back of a tractor&trailer ended up with a broken back
<bohdan> ouch
<UzzaDead> and me laughing like it was the worlds funniest home videos while high
<TheHighChild> Any of you cats play Enemy Territory?
<bohdan> UzzaDead: karma?
<UzzaDead> indeed :D
<UzzaDead> and ace hardware +$10 bolt cutters
<UzzaDead> err
<UzzaDead> i mean yes
<UzzaDead> karma!
<bohdan> o o o i saw a oldladdy with one of those motoscooter things they rid and the brand was karma
<Goat-san> lol
<UzzaDead> TheHighChild: i play it on windoze
<TheHighChild> UzzaDead wtf would you do that for?
<Goat-san> you didn't need bolt cutters
<Goat-san> they are to big an obvious
<bohdan> so how many of you in here still use windows regually because u cant do it in k/ubuntu?
<UzzaDead> Goat-san: he was dumb as a brick
<UzzaDead> i could have strapped c4 to his steering wheel
<TheHighChild> bohdan total conversion with Breezy about 8 months ago, Haven't had to boot anything but since
<UzzaDead> but in all seriousness i didnt do anything to the guy
<Goat-san> no i was saying that other people (not football player) would notice
<UzzaDead> they said it was horrible lack of preventive maint.
<Goat-san> lol
<bohdan> TheHighChild:  you play games or anything?
<UzzaDead> thats what happens when you go 100mph+ down the highway and dont check your brakes lol
<TheHighChild> bohdan Just Enemy Territory, nothing else worth playing with a Linux client
<UzzaDead> quake 4!!
<TheHighChild> bohdan my freedom is worth more than some shiatty games on Windows
<Goat-san> spider solitare!
<bohdan> TheHighChild: lol so you chose k/ubuntu over games?
<bohdan> lol
<UzzaDead> i just dual boot..
<UzzaDead> actually triple
<bohdan> ok what was peoples reasons from changing from windows?
<UzzaDead> kubuntu,ubuntu,windoze
<bohdan> or tryin k/ubuntu at least?
<Goat-san> lol
<TheHighChild> bohdan not totally. I just like Enemy Territory and found no need for an alternative. I run a few global servers and am just into it. So...i didn't give up on the other games. I just gave up on Windows software because it's shiat.
<UzzaDead> too many security problems with 'doze
<godzero> bohdan: no windows here.. but I always preffered the unix way
<UzzaDead> even if i came on irc as root i'd probably live to see another day
<UzzaDead> on doze if you leave your box open for the least amount of time you've got spy/ad/malware out the rear
<UzzaDead> and probably a trojan or three
<bohdan> i always liked *nix but was always to hard to do sumthin simple i could do in windows or i couldent deside on a distro and so would change weekly lol
<godzero> event behind a nat.. which reaay confuses me
<TheHighChild> bohdan I must admit, I like the command line. I'd go with OSX over Windows or Tux if I wasn't restricted on the hardware (not anymore because you cannot compile your own kernel now for OSX)
<Goat-san> UzzaDead: if you are the type of person who would do that, you wouldn't know what linux was
<bohdan> i work in a computer repair shop so i know *ware
<TheHighChild> I work for a big name in computer education and our network is hit constantly. My windows laptop was hacked within 5 minutes of being on the network. Now that's some shiat
<bohdan> lol ya
<bohdan> though some sensible net living helps
<UzzaDead> Goat-san?
<bohdan> i ran NO anti spyware/virus for 6 months as a bet
<Hawkwind> What file in Kubuntu would get edited to set global wide aliases.  Like if I wanted to type 'backup
<godzero> bohdan: I'm talking back to the 80s... windows was always behind on whatever I was doing at the time
<Hawkwind> Ermm damn enter key
<Hawkwind> What file in Kubuntu would get edited to set global wide aliases.  Like if I wanted to type 'backup' and it run a command I have defined ?
<TheHighChild> Kubuntu Breezy was the only distro where I could get help with things. Granted, a lot of things are the same in the tux world but you have to be in it before you get all of that. Frankly, no linux is for newbs but Kubuntu was better than anything else I tried.
<bohdan> godzero: lol sorry i wensnt old enough in the 80;s
<claydoh> Hawkwind: you will need to create a ~/.bashrc
<UzzaDead> you probably werent even born :D
<troy> Hawkwind: for just the user, try ~/.profile -- or for the whole system (all users), /etc/profile (unless it's different on *ubuntu than other unices)
<bohdan> lol 86 does that count i was half born
<bohdan> or 4/10ths born?
<UzzaDead> lol
<godzero> bohdan: ya, old guy here (35)
<troy> claydoh: bashrc only works for bash though - profile will work for any shell
<bohdan> ooo real old lol
<Hawkwind> troy: Yeah it seems to be different. In Mandriva it's /etc/profile.d/alias.sh
<bohdan> most the guys i work with on comps are in the 40's+ lol i feel so young and like i missed so much lol
<UzzaDead> the kubuntu community seems pretty friendly at large :D
<Goat-san> 35 isn't that old
<Hawkwind> claydoh: Thanks.  I see some commented out aliases in ~/.bashrc it seems for the user account
<Goat-san> though i'm only 21
<Goat-san> yeah, the kubunut community is awsome
<bohdan> lol 20 :P
<UzzaDead> older than both of you :D
<bohdan> yes the kubuntu community is great
<troy> Hawkwind: .profile should still work though - at least for bash, zsh, etc.
* troy = 23
<Goat-san> but can any of you leg press half a ton?
<godzero> 70's and 80's were really exciting for a geek
<UzzaDead> i pressed a whole ton when my ex gf got on top of me :P
<bohdan> i know lol i had a nice collection of now retro hardware lol
<UzzaDead> i barely escaped with my life
<Goat-san> lol
<godzero> UzzaDead: age?
<UzzaDead> same as troy
<godzero> the city?
<TheHighChild> Why o Why has the x86 arch succeeded? A little off topic but I can't help but wonder why over everything else
<UzzaDead> the frosted north
<bohdan> i like x86
<bohdan> because i like bank for buck lol
<troy> TheHighChild: because it was open to cloning
<UzzaDead> i want a clone of myself
<godzero> TheHighChild: cheaper
<troy> TheHighChild: whereas other chips required too many patent hoops to jump through
<bohdan> i can sell u a comp for $800 AUD WITH a lcd
<TheHighChild> Fair enough
<bohdan> apples here are $1500 for bottom of the line mini
<godzero> big endian/ppc is way better..
<Goat-san> linux_pimp: got any hot mommas for sale tonight
<UzzaDead> i can sell you a computer for $250 with an LCD :P
<linux_pimp> no
<bohdan> lol new :P
<UzzaDead> yeah new :P
<TheHighChild> UzzaDead I can sell you guys anything you want for any price you want. Will that be cash or money order?
<UzzaDead> $200 for the LCD and $50 for the NOS 486 parts :D
<UzzaDead> maybe pentium if im feeling nice
<Sewage> !numlock
<ubotu> numlock is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NumLock
<bohdan> LOL
<TheHighChild> I hate people that are smart in Windows.
<bohdan> i can GIVE you a pent lol
<bohdan> i am smart in windows
<bohdan> uber smart lol
<Sewage> how do you make it so numlock is on by default
<UzzaDead> Sewage: in the keyboard section of system settings
<bohdan> i can remove 98% of virus and spyware with no antispwyare or antivirus tools :P
<Sewage> UzzaDead, ty
<UzzaDead> bohdan: thats just sad :)
<bohdan> i know
<Goat-san> its called google
<bohdan> lol and it doesnt even pay good to know it
<UzzaDead> not like pimpin :D
<bohdan> ya but i can do it without a net connection :P
<UzzaDead> get back on that corner bohdan!
<TheHighChild> Everyone around here uses Windows, for everything and this is supposed to be one of the best computer schools in the country (tied for first). Our entire infrastructure is Linux and Unix but absolutely every phd student runs around with their Dell running Windows. wtf!
<bohdan> lol
<Sewage> a Windows user wouldve said "I hate Linux.  THe Numlock key is always off"
<Sewage> instead of saying "I wonder if theres a way to change it"
<godzero> TheHighChild: where?
<bohdan> lol or i hate nix cause i cant play my games
<Random_Transit> hey, this may sound like a noob question...but is there any way to upgrade from breezy to dapper without losing data?
<UzzaDead> Sewage: i'd just wire a 5v supply into the LED in the keyboard :D
<bohdan> thats y every person i know dual boots lol
<UzzaDead> then i've got my numlock light :D
<imbrandon> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<Sewage> lol
<bohdan> lol Uzzadead is smart
<TheHighChild> godzero CMU School of Computer Science
<Goat-san> i hate dual booting
<UzzaDead> bohdan: smart ass maybe :P
<Goat-san> well i hate rebooting in general
<bohdan> uOW School of Comp Sci lol
<godzero> Random_Transit: that's the preferred way.. so yes
<UzzaDead> i didnt even graduate high school :P
<imbrandon> UzzaDead: watch the lang please
<Random_Transit> ok..thanks
<UzzaDead> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<bohdan> ooo warning lol
* UzzaDead trembles in his panties
<UzzaDead> err underpants i meant
<TheHighChild> knickers
<UzzaDead> shhh :P
<Random_Transit> i like this channel so much more than the original ubuntu channel....too crowded and chaotic in there
<bohdan> lol underwear is generic :P
* Goat-san takes a picture and sells it on ebay
* UzzaDead demands half profits
<bohdan> ya also there talkin bout macs nostop or were 5 mins ago lol
<Goat-san> i guess thats fair
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<UzzaDead> imbrandon sorry about the language :D
<imbrandon> and please take non support stuff to #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Goat-san> lol
<bohdan> ok
<UzzaDead> so no underwear talk then eh?
<godzero> uzz! lol
<UzzaDead> what godzero?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<godzero> oh your joke.. whatevere
<bohdan> damn banned
<_john> ok well oh guess what I found
<Desh> Hello?
<godzero> Anyone here been to #kubuntu 1 year or more ago?
<UzzaDead> nah
<_john> http://olwin.free.fr/  has a link labeled ici   which has easykubuntu for dapper
<UzzaDead> we got banned bohdan!
<bohdan> ya i know :(
<UzzaDead> thats not very friendly of them
<bohdan> i know
<bohdan> thats harsh
<Goat-san> you weren't banned
<Goat-san> you just couldn't talk
<bohdan> it was kubuntu and offtopic related and had no bad words
<TheHighChild> I was removed as well, I didn't even say anything
<_john> !easy
<ubotu> _john: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<UzzaDead> Goat-san: we got banned and removed
<_john> !easykubuntu
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _john
<imbrandon> !easybuntu
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, imbrandon
<imbrandon> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> well, easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. Site:  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.  Channel: #easyubuntu
<_john> hey maybe someone can add easykubuntu as this is after all not #ubuntu
<_john> http://olwin.free.fr/  has a link labeled ici   which has easykubuntu for dapper
<bohdan> lol anyone try installin ati drivers in the dapper alpha?
<UzzaDead> i dont touch ati :D
<bohdan> i did
<Travis> kwhere under kcontrol is the resolution?
<UzzaDead> not with a 10 foot pole
<bohdan> lol turns out the first beta included them in the non-free but i had min custom compiled and so it killed my xserver
<Travis> dotdotdot
<D0M1N8R> arg my 160G seagate drive just not playing very friendly on this kubuntu. Just booted off linspire live and it sees it fine.
<troy> ati fglrx drivers work fine for me now from the packages...
<bohdan> ya they work now troy lol
<D0M1N8R> the drive is not partitioned yet or formated
<bohdan> oo seagate good choice
<godzero> fglrx isn't playing nice with my 9200 as of the 2nd
<UzzaDead> D0M1N8R: pata or sata??
<nocloud> does anybody know how to create keyboard shortcuts to go to different desktops?
<D0M1N8R> Its IDE
<UzzaDead> that would be pata..
<D0M1N8R> k
<UzzaDead> mines sata and works well
<troy> nocloud: like CTRL-F#  (where # is desktop #)
<UzzaDead> what do you mean not playing very friendly?
<D0M1N8R> in /dev it shows up
<D0M1N8R> but cfdisk comes up with some error when trying to access it
<UzzaDead> hmm
<UzzaDead> try fdisk then :)
<D0M1N8R> and cfdisk on linspire had no issues
<UzzaDead> fdisk is your friend
<D0M1N8R> he is?
<D0M1N8R> =)
<UzzaDead> ye
<UzzaDead> s
<bohdan> mmm anyone here used a usb dvd-rw?
<D0M1N8R> alright rebooting to say hi to him
<UzzaDead> enjoy
<UzzaDead> not me
<UzzaDead> mines ide
<Hawkwind> We wish you all the best :P
<Hawkwind> Hey there dr_willis
<Travis> hey, thanks for the help you guys gave me last night.
<bohdan> i have a laptop so usb is my own option
<dr_willis> Moo!
<UzzaDead> bohdan: it'll probably work just fine with no horrible configuring
<bohdan> ya but i cant access it lol
<Hawkwind> Shhhh, Desh is back :)
<nocloud> wait, so does the control f# shortcut work already?
<D0M1N8R> atleast kubuntu seems to be a quicker booter
<nocloud> or do i have to configure it
<nocloud> oh wow
<nocloud> thanks :)
<Hawkwind> mikejb: Identity crisis or what ?
<bohdan> on /dev/dvdrw it compails it is a usb device
<mikejb> hawkwind: nickserv complained. sorry
<Desh> Hawkwind: ?
<Desh> :(?
<Hawkwind> mikejb: Ahhh, he's picky
<Hawkwind> Desh: Heh, just giving you a hard time :P
<troy> nocloud: you can change 'em someplace if you don't like that - just can't remember where it is at the moment...
<godzero> nocloud: not bad ey?
<Desh> :( My repositries or something keeps getting used by some app. :(
<Hawkwind> Desh: Adept ?
<bohdan> lol or the update util?
<Desh> No, I open Adept and it tells me I will not be able to remove or add packages
<Desh> I think I set the update util not to boot
<Hawkwind> Desh: If you used Adept it's possible it locked it if you didn't exit cleanly I think
<Hawkwind> Ohhh
<Desh> Oh, yeah that's probably it.
<Desh> It locks up when I try to install sun-java5-bin and jre
<troy> nocloud: kcontrol->Regional and Accessibility->Keyboad Shortcuts->Shortcut Sequences (scroll down)
<imbrandon> Desh: you need to install those by hand
<Hawkwind> There was discussion in here last night on how to fix that.  I don't recall how to do it though
<nocloud> ooh, thanks
<nocloud> i'll go check that out
<Hawkwind> Desh: Yeah like imbrandon stated you have to install those via CLI
<Desh> Oh, ok.
<Hawkwind> It's quick and simple if you follow the website instructions
<bohdan> theres a repos with it in it isnt there?
<Hawkwind> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<troy> nocloud: but the current shortcuts work for me - good to have the numbers associated with the desktops...
* troy goes to sleep now
<imbrandon> !sun-java5-jre
<D0M1N8R> fdisk says unable to open /dev/hda
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre is probably ... to install Suns Java enable multiverse and universe repositories and type "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre" in a terminal
<mikejb> Desh: try aptitude. it's a nice text-mode GUI... seems to work pretty well for these things
* Hawkwind Tosses troy a pillow and a blanket
<troy> D0M1N8R: probably /dev/sda instead
<Desh> WHat is the command to get rid of a package? like a purge? I have broken installations of the two.
<Desh> dpkg -r -purge packagename?
<imbrandon> Desh: sudo apt-get --purge remove <pkgname>
<D0M1N8R> its pata though and /dev/hda does exist
<bimberi> Desh: sudo aptitude purge <package>
<Desh> AH ok, thanks.
<troy> oh, heh - /me has no clue then
<mikejb> anyone know anything about openGL?
<imbrandon> D0M1N8R: what does "fdisk -l" list it as ?
<mikejb> I've got an i810 card that refuses to do hardware rendering, and the software rendering is all screwed up
<D0M1N8R> fdisk -l has no output
<D0M1N8R> fdisk -l /dev/hda says cant open
<D0M1N8R> cfdisk says cant open
<Desh> Woo, got to love CLI.
<imbrandon> D0M1N8R: try "sudo fdisk -l"
<mikejb> bzflag renders the ground ok, but objects only appear on the left half of the screen. opengl screensavers only use the top half of the screen.
<D0M1N8R> wow so no used to using the sudo
<Desh> How do I make firefox use my newly acquired Sun Java JRE?
<imbrandon> D0M1N8R: you said its usb right ? its not hda then, most likely /dev/sda
<D0M1N8R> just did sudo cfdisk and works fine
<mikejb> Desh: I think there's a sun-java5-plugin package, too
<D0M1N8R> its IDE
<UzzaDead> i'll be back
<imbrandon> Desh: read the bootom of the restricted formats page
<Hawkwind> Desh: Read the sun java link
<UzzaDead> D0M1N8R: good luck with your issue
<Desh> Ok, thanks.
<imbrandon> D0M1N8R: is it the master on the primary channel or secondard on primary chan or pri on sec chan or sec on sec chan ?
<D0M1N8R> its master on primary
<imbrandon> and your booted from it right now ?
<imbrandon> ok i missed the begning whats your issue ?
<D0M1N8R> no im booted onto the kubuntu live
<D0M1N8R> I just partitioned the drive
<D0M1N8R> your sudo suggestion worked
<thompa> for realplaer i used the realone.com instructions, the restricted-formats page is cumbersome
<imbrandon> ??
<thompa> if you do as it said it wont work period
<_john> ok so now johns sound works relatively properly
<thompa> also the whole java part is wrong too
<_john> easykubuntu installed kaffiene and real player. for some reason real player plays the mp3s on the hard drive just fine but the kaffiene does not.
<bohdan> anyone used the http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ repos?
<bohdan> to instal real and w32codecs??
<thompa> _john: i had the same thing
<bohdan> i did that and i can play every format on mine in mplayer / totem
<thompa> but i only followed the restricted formats page, i had to remove kaffeine
<imbrandon> John you most likely need libxine-extracodecs as the wiki states
<imbrandon> thompa: what are you talking about, specificaly what is wrong about it, i just followed it a little while ago just fine
<thompa> kaffeine would interfere with some real audio sites like all the bbc ones
<_john> how can I get stats on the network card full duplex or not 10MB or 100MB and those kind of details
<imbrandon> John ifconfig
<thompa> but if i just download from realone.com it works for some reason
<_john> it just seems to take quite a long time for simple web pages to load
<thompa> imbrandon: i di d not need libstdc++5 either
<_john> nope ifconfig does not list duplex or MB rate
<imbrandon> good thompa but if you follow the wiki you do
<thompa> i followed the resricted formats page
<imbrandon> John then i dont know, but even at half duplex and 10mb connection is still faster than your cable or dsl connection so it shouldent affect your website load times
<bohdan> you know kubuntu and ubuntu channels are both talkin bout codecs
<godzero> cpu time is often my bottleneck on html loads
<thompa> imbranson: also the bbc site has some sort of web based real player
<thompa> i think its different
<Desh> Ok, even though I told it not to, every time I open a folder with Konqueror they open in new windows. how can I make them open in new tabs?
<thompa> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories. Also refer to !restricted
<thompa> wierd
<thompa> CTRl + T
<Desh> Even though I told it not to, every time I open a folder with Konqueror they open in new windows. how can I make them open in new tabs?
<_john> so amarok tries to connect to the stream source but doesnt
<_john> any suggestiopns?
<imbrandon> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Please give it 10 to 15 minutes before asking a second time, thanks.
<thompa> o h you mean by default , maybe settings i guess
<Desh> :(
<imbrandon> John what kind of steam , what error
<imbrandon> stream*
<thompa> did you try settings: configure konqueror?
<_john> no error complaint - in konqueror I went to shout cast .com and clicked on a tune-in link and it launched amarok
<Desh> Yes.
<thompa> well why dont you just do new tab then
<Travis> what is amarok?
<Travis> is it a media player?
<thompa> its just as much effort
<_john> the amarok banner is at the top of my screen and if I go back to amarok from the panel, the sections do not refresh
<Desh> No, but I'd like it to open in new tabs.
<imbrandon> John did you "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs" you will need that for amarok to play mp3's or mp3 streams
<Desh> But it won't.
<Travis> Hey, what media player do you reccomend?
<thompa> Desh: how do you open now?
<thompa> vlc media player, i lik,e
<Desh> I click on the folder and it opens in a new window.
<imbrandon> amarok
<thompa> oh the icon
<Travis> other than amarok..there was one that started with a K that my friend said was great
<imbrandon> kaffeine
<Hawkwind> kaffeine
<Travis> ahh thats it, thanks lots
<thompa> Desh: try configure toolbar
<_Pete_> Mornng
<Travis> where do I get AAC support
<Desh> thompa: what do I do here?
<_Pete_> how do I disable artsd in KDE ?
<_Pete_> and setup sound system so it directly uses ALSA
<thompa> there is a new tab icon, make a toolbar
<thompa> if its the button you want
<Desh> I have it, but I'd like foler to automatically open in a new tab, like they did in Breezy.
<Travis> where do I get AAC support?
<Travis> For Kaffeine?
<imbrandon> travis try faad
<Travis> faad?
<CaBlGuY-SleeP> night all...
<thompa> Desh: i have open new tab icon, and it goes to balnc, so you want same location?
<imbrandon> faad == aac/mp4 codec lib thing
<thompa> blank sorry
<Travis> $ sudo apt-get install faad?
<imbrandon> gnight all, travis, thats and search the wiki, the wiki isa new personas friend
<_john> what do I do about this
<Desh> No I have that too, but on Breezy, if I clicked on a folder on the dekstop, it opened a window. then if I clicked another one, it opened in a tab in the same window. But now, the folders would open in diff windows.
<_john> Setting up msttcorefonts (1.2ubuntu3) ...
<_john> warning: /usr/share/X11/fonts/truetype does not exist or is not a directory
<_john> These fonts were provided by Microsoft "in the interest of cross-
<_john> platform compatibility".  This is no longer the case, but they are
<_john> still available from third parties.
<imbrandon> John about what ?
<imbrandon> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<_john> ooooops
<CaBlGuY-SleeP> !tell _john about pastebin
<_john> it looked like 3 lines
<CaBlGuY-SleeP> yea...
<CaBlGuY-SleeP> anyway...
<CaBlGuY-SleeP> night all
<Travis> Where can I find faad?
<thompa> Desh: nevermind i see, its when you click on an icon or folder in the konqueror window
<godzero> CaBlGuY-SleeP: night
<thompa> if i right click i have open new tab
<Desh> Not in the konqueror window, like on the dekstop.
<imbrandon> travis search for it in adept or on the wiki
<thompa> right
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: no
<DaSkreech> Joker
<Travis> alright
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: I meant a long time ag o today
<thompa> Desh: that sounds like kde settings to me then, other thant that. no clue
<imbrandon> John what were you running when you got that message ?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: not that I rememeber
<Desh> Ok, thanks anyways. :)
<_john> ok so that was installing the extra-codecs and runs into that error dpkg: error processing msttcorefonts (--configure): and subprocess returned error code 1
<Travis> what is adept?
<imbrandon> Travis: adept is the package manager in kde, look in your kde menu
<_john> Travis: the gui for teh apt package manager
<Travis> oh..how do I get there? XD
<imbrandon> the k menu
<Travis> k,. do you guys know about the Linux Google?
<imbrandon> yes
<Travis> its pretty cool.
<_john> ok so with a fresh konquerer I went to shoutcast again and it launched amarok which seemed to get a tad further but still seems to hang with connecting to stream source
<barros_> I'm trying to compile rt2570 as module in my kernel but it is not compiling.. it is marked as module, but nothing is touched.. anyone knows something about this?
<Travis> how about flash suppoprt? I went into synapsis and did all the flash stuff
<thompa> gzine also is messing up real audio
<_john> maybe I have to get this package msttcorefonts installed somehow
<imbrandon> Travis: 99% of what your asking is awnserd on this page .......
<imbrandon> !restricted
<thompa> it cuts off real player, and wont play the site
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Travis> XDDD I'm sorry, I'm not really even paying attention -.-
<thompa> im going to purge gzine for good
<godzero> good night all
<thompa> i think its maybe the default settings but i dont know
<Travis> linux firefox = hate myspace
<thompa> murdock-space
<thompa> they are watching you
<barros_> got that.. :D forget to enable usb network framework
<raw-bean> hello. Is there any applet which can allow me to change the cpu scaling governor for each detected CPU on my system ? klaptop only does it for the first CPU.
<KuLover> Has anyone else installed firefox from source?
<bigredradio> I'm looking for a fast mirror in southern california. Anyone have any suggestions?
<raw-bean> Woe is me. Isn't there anyone using kubuntu on a dual core laptop ?
<timbba> Does anyone know how to get konsole program work by clicking shortcut on desktop? I have created a shortcut and tell it to open it in konsole, but I get an error "Konsole is unable to open a PTY...."
<timbba> adding: normally the program works in konsole: "sh xxxx.sh"
<barros_> wel, lets try one more reboot.. brb
<bigredradio> timbba: Do you want it on the desktop of kpanel
<luisito> well, the new kubuntu is really great!!
<timbba> No.. i have the shortcut on main screen..
<bigredradio> Anyone know of a fast mirror so I can download the latest iso?
<timbba> or do you mean in the below to kpanel? or do you mean that i use kpanel?
<bigredradio> right click, I think there is "create link to application"
<timbba> yes, i have do that
<timbba> and tell it to open in konsole..
<bigredradio> All it does is launch the app. Try launching it from a console first. Does that work
<timbba> konsole screen shows and tells the error
<bigredradio> What is the full error
<Sewage> in Konqueror, can you configure each folder indiviudally. like some show icons, others show list
<timbba> > "Konsole is unable to open a PTY(pseudo teletype). it is likely that this
<timbba> > is due to an incorrect configuration of the PTY devices. Konsole needs to
<timbba> > have read/write access to the PTY devices"
<bigredradio> Do you have permission to access a new pty device?
<timbba> I'm not sure..
<bigredradio> ls -la /dev/pty*
<bigredradio> Then see what the group/user permissions are. It will be owned by root.
<barros_> almost there.. now I got everything working, except the splash screen..
<barros_> I got a black screen, it try to display something, but nothing is showed..
<barros_> any hints?
<timbba> yes... there are plenty of ptys.. and all have the "crw-rw-rw-" access
<luisito> how can i disable the status bar in konqueror?
<bigredradio> check /etc/securetty and see if there are entries for pty0/8
<fentekreel> can someone help me get vnc working ?
<DaSkreech> How do I set the System "tray" to stack?
<fentekreel> i just need to know how to set it up
<fentekreel> i've got the ports forwarded and such
<timbba> there are not entries of ptys
<bigredradio> What is there (not totally familiar with kubuntu)
<DaSkreech> Anyone know about the System Tray
<DaSkreech>  I just checked and that's actualyl what it is kalled :-)
<timbba> there are access.conf, group.conf, limits.conf, pam_env.conf and time.conf files
<bigredradio> Sorry timbba, but I do not have a system in front of me. You might need to google for the exect error.
* bigredradio not on a Linux system. trying to find a mirror to download kubuntu
<timbba> ok, thanks for help anyway :)
<linuxmonkey> bigredradio: if you go to ubuntu.com in the download section, most of those servers have kubuntu as well, you just got to change directory
<linuxmonkey> im out for the night guys, ttyl
<Sewage> in Konqueror, can you configure each folder indiviudally. like some show icons, others show list
<zaphabone> I'm having a problem where my video/keyboard driver seem to screw up when I drop to the login screen when I "end current session", but it boots just fine.. any ideas?
<scarn> anyway to fix the clock always going to UTC?
<judd>  
<judd> 
<scarn> always having to reset my clock in windows after returning from kubuntu is a pain in the ass. its whats keeping me from totaly commiting to kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> scarn: sudo tzconfig
<frank_> scarn: there is a way to have linux leave the BIOS clock to UTC but I'm not sure how.
<judgen> anyone know of a free website provider, like xoom was along ago.
<astro1bill> anyone know how to get a list of networks.  I would like to connect to undernet, but I can't figure out how to do it with this new 'konversation' client.
<LeeJunFan> judgen: apt-get install apache ? :)
<judgen> LeeJunFan i dont want to put a site on my computer.. i want a site to host my install script....
<D0M1N8R> google free hosting
<judgen> astro1bill does not /server irc.undernet.org work?
<LeeJunFan> astro1bill: http://www.undernet.org/servers.php
<DaSkreech> Ok Kubuntu needs to stop doing that
<scarn> LeeJunFan, ty ill give that a try. probably wait for the cd to be delivered 8)
<D0M1N8R> burnt 2 copies of kubuntu and randomly having boot issues. Just replaced the CDRom with spear one laying around after checking the MD5 on iso and cd. Looks like its already quick boot is working even faster now with no hickups!
<muesli> hey guys
<muesli> how can i force kubuntu to boot up in textmode (no vga mode)
<LeeJunFan> muesli: is it installed or running live CD?
<muesli> installed
<LeeJunFan> muesli: rm -f /etc/rc2.d/S99kdm
<D0M1N8R> spoke to soon.. usb kb/mouse just died
<_john> so is  automount the floppy when a disc is put into it
<muesli> LeeJunFan: no, i'm actually talking about the kernel
<DaSkreech> Yeah Kubuntu freezes up on me every now and again
<muesli> it scrambles my screen the very moment vmlinuz gets loaded
<DaSkreech> Why did Open office's name change?
<_john> I mean is there a way  automount the floppy when a disc is put into the floppy drive
<LeeJunFan> muesli: ah, you mean the graphical boot progress bar thing?
<muesli> yes
<muesli> i tried playing with the vga parameter
<muesli> but it just seems to ignore it
<muesli> interestingly the installer worked fine
<LeeJunFan> muesli: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the quiet and splash args
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> how do I change the owner of  a directory using NTFS filesystem?
<vinboy> bcoz i need to share it thru Samba
<stn> in your filesystem
<judgen> muesli just choose in the bootup of kdm to choose cli instead
<stn> or in samba
<muesli> judgen: well, i don't even get that far ;-)
<judgen> ok
<muesli> cause my screen is scrambled
<muesli> ;-)
<muesli> so all i can do is passing manual kernel parameters
<judgen> any good soul want to host a 200kb file for me?
<muesli> and i'm yet looking for the right one
<Travis> judgen
<Travis> ill do it O_O
<muesli> judgen: opensource related?
<judgen> nice Travis
<judgen> its just my install script
<judgen> and an coloscheme
<Travis> uh, send? you mean host on a webserver right
<judgen> yes
<Travis> ok, send it over
<Travis> !pint
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Travis
<Travis> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Travis> !ping
<Travis> !ping
<Hobbsee> !msgthebot
<judgen> Travis im sending,..
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Travis> ...its not saying anything about a file transfer O_O
<judgen> Travis got im?
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee!
<Travis> aim.travisimoo msn.travisimoo@gmail.com
<Hobbsee> hey LeeJunFan
<Hobbsee> Travis: what are you trying to do?
<judgen> Hobbsee i am trying to sen a file
<Travis> oh, I'm hosting a file for judgen
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<judgen> Travis i have added you to im
<Hobbsee> there's the pastebin, you know
<Travis> which one o.o
<judgen> msn.travismoo@gmail.com
<Travis> uhhh, make sure you didn't add the msn. part
<judgen> rofl
<Travis> just travisimoo@gmail.com , for my MSN
<judgen> i know
<Travis> haha ok :P
<Hobbsee> yay!  the filter finally worked.
<Travis> i didn't get a noticeee, ahh brb i need nachooz
<Hobbsee> Travis: any of them?
<judgen> Travis i sent an email instead to your gmail.. seems that my im client is messing with me
<judgen> oooh soon i have downloaded an entire documentary series about the industrial revolution in england.
<judgen> how bloody nice
<Travis> judgen, I'm still yet to get the email o.o
<TheHighChild> lol, what's the flick?
<Travis> Travisimoo@gmail.com . . .maybe i typod it
<TheHighChild> Anyone use a dynamic DNS service?
<D0M1N8R> k so I formated /dev/hda1 with reseir4 and now starting install and it wants to re-format it as ext3
<D0M1N8R> I want reseir4 damit
<D0M1N8R> =)
<LeeJunFan> D0M1N8R: why?
<D0M1N8R> cuz I do
<LeeJunFan> D0M1N8R: is it the bugs or the slower speeds you want? :p
<D0M1N8R> ext3 is suppose to be faster?
<Goat-san> lol
<D0M1N8R> reseir4 for me seems to be reliable. No issues yet
<Sewage> Why did Kubuntu remove some Konqueror features
<D0M1N8R> and this is not a critical install
<LeeJunFan> D0M1N8R: recent benchmarks have shown it to be on almost all operations.
<Goat-san> i dont know about speed, but ext3 is ALOT more safe/secure
<LeeJunFan> Sewage: ask Riddell some time when he's on. To make it less confusing. :p
<Sewage> Whos' that
<Sewage> I just want to be able to configure individual folders
<Sewage> so some show icon view, others show list view, etc
<D0M1N8R> I am leaning on speed though. Dont care bout safe and as I said so far so good with the experamental resier4
<LeeJunFan> Sewage: rm -f /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings and cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror-orig.rc /usr/share/apps/konqueror.rc
<TheHighChild> Anyone know, off hand how to change the default file listing of Konqueor. I wasn't able to find it
<defrysk> D0M1N8R, reiser 4 does not work with grus so keep your /boot on something else or switch to lilo
<defrysk> grub*
<LeeJunFan> Sewage: -rf that is
<Sewage> LeeJunFan, thx. how did you find that
<Sewage> rm -rf?
<LeeJunFan> Sewage: I think it's in the kubuntu.org faq, but I've known it for a while.
<Sewage> cool thx
<LeeJunFan> Sewage: yeah, kubuntu-default-settings is a dir.
<D0M1N8R> linspire was using grub/optional reseir4 and no issues
<Sewage> and is that a bug or a feature
<D0M1N8R> only on there five-0 V2 has it stopped installing with reseir4
<defrysk> enyway xfs seemt to be the fastest
<defrysk> seems*
<defrysk> and I dont care
<Sewage> obviously a feature
<Sewage> hence the -orig
<LeeJunFan> Sewage: right.
<LeeJunFan> Sewage: some things were removed so as not to confuse people with too many options.
<Sewage> oh
<Sewage> like Windows users
<TheHighChild> !help
<LeeJunFan> Sewage: personally I don't agree at all with that, but at least it's an easy fix.
<defrysk> Sewage, options are optional
<TheHighChild> Sorry guys, new to IRC. How do I set myself away?
<LeeJunFan> TheHighChild: /away
<TheHighChild> rather, where can I look up the commands/options available
<TheHighChild> LeeJunFan when I do that, it says 'You are not marked as being away'
<LeeJunFan> TheHighChild: /away [reason] 
<TheHighChild> Sorry again for the noob questions
<TheHighChild> awesome, thanks!
<D0M1N8R> so kubuntu wants ext3 or nothing eh =,(
<Search4Lancer> so.... how do I extract an .ace file?
<LeeJunFan> D0M1N8R: I really don't know, I would imagine there would be a way to do any FS you want, but I've not tried anything else since switching to kubuntu.
<Sewage> I like extra options.  What other apps have been changed
<D0M1N8R> Ill search around and see what I trip over
<Sewage> that fix worked
<D0M1N8R> probably need to use the non graphical installer or something
<Sewage> I guess I can just search for -orig
<defrysk> Search4Lancer, sudo apt-get install unace
<defrysk> Search4Lancer, restart konq and all should be well
<LeeJunFan> Sewage: afaik that's it. I did a find for orig once too and came up blank.
<Sewage> I guess thats it
<Sewage> lol
<noaXess_kubuntu> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<judgen> rofl after 30 minutes of using windows i got a virus eating my .exe files
<Travis> gnight erryone
* Travis is back
<judgen> im never going back to windows again
* Travis is back
<jaychamp> Can someone possibly help a linux newb out here
<Hobbsee> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<judgen> jaychamp sure, what is your problem
* Travis is away: Sleep!
<Hobbsee> Travis: please kill those away messages.
<jaychamp> Have a compaq, that has an rf kill switch for my wlan
<Travis> Sorry, its auto when i set away.
<judgen> haha i have scanned 1% of my windows drive and now i have 900 infected files
<Hobbsee> Travis: :) so i figured.  please turn it off
<defrysk> Travis, dont set away then
<jaychamp> cannot find out how to get it activated
<judgen> rofl windows sux ballz
<_rince_> mrgn
<Hobbsee> defrysk: by all means, set away...just dont get it to output a message with it
<Travis> well it only does it ONCE, but I wasn't using the away function right. sorry guys :P
* Hobbsee considers patching all the IRC clients so they dont have the "away message" function at all...hmmm...
<jaychamp> It's software activated not hardware
<Hobbsee> Travis: true :)
<defrysk> Hobbsee, just turn the client off is my advise
<Hobbsee> defrysk: i was thinking of the other method :P
<Sewage> Hobbsee, do you work on Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> Sewage: yes...
<LeeJunFan> Failure is not an option! It's a feature on windows :p
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: hehe
<jaychamp> Linux is failing for me :(
<Sewage> why
<judgen> LeeJunFan i dont see wy people still use it, how can the system folder be infected, i have not even logged in as administrator
<judgen> still at 1% 1200 files
<Sewage> one scary feature of Windows youll find:
<Sewage> Remote Assistance is On
<LeeJunFan> judgen: "people are stupid". If OS'es were toothbrushes, millions of people would still be brushing their teeth every day with a crap flavored microsoft toothbrush.
<Hobbsee> i know!  so's remote registry edit.
<Sewage> LOL remote reg edit
<Sewage> wtf
* Hobbsee has a howto for how to shut down all those dodgy services.
<Hobbsee> and to make it FAST!
* Hobbsee considers...to install a second copy of dapper, or be lazy, and wait for a while...hmmm...
<judgen> LeeJunFan or a steel brush used to clean rust from metal. "Why not everyone else is doing it, so i must do it too"
<defrysk> marketing is what its called
<judgen> the most annoying "feature" of windows is that the registry is unreadable in a base system, as it is written in binary... that makes me so agrivated it not even funny anymore
<defrysk> if ther is no need , vreate the need
<defrysk> create*
<judgen> defrysk true
<defrysk> many businesses have an interst in ms
<defrysk> like virus schanners , spywarescanners etc etc
<defrysk> so those comanies wil always push ms
<Hobbsee> judgen: you didnt learn to read binary thru school?  shame!  :P
<judgen> i have now so many infected files that the a-virus software cant cope
<LeeJunFan> I own a business, and my interest in MS is that they never fix it, if they do I'll make less money fixing it. :)
<defrysk> just create comanymaking flaws does the trick I guess
<judgen> Hobbsee i cant read binary, but i can make sense of hex =)
<Hobbsee> :)
<defrysk> company*
* Hobbsee can read binary, hex, and possibly octal still. none make sense though.
* LeeJunFan can read upside down!
<judgen> Hobbsee haha
<judgen> LeeJunFan i can do that too
* defrysk can read chinese
* Hobbsee can read upside down too :)  - very useful
<judgen> LeeJunFan i can read in 8 different languages too
<Hobbsee> bah, cant do that.  only bits of german.
<LeeJunFan> mirrored too.
<defrysk> no clue what  it means tho
<judgen> and understand 99% of the content
<RobNyc> what icons theme u guys using
<judgen> swedish, norwegian, german, french, english, pitml, finnish, spanish and a very limited estonian
<defrysk> judgen, 99 % of the content is usually bullshit anyway
<judgen> RobNyc i always use mono-theme looks awsome
<RobNyc> ah
<RobNyc> I only found 2 or 3 icons themes on repository
<judgen> not for people that likes colous though...
<judgen> its moonochrome
<judgen> but very nice indeed
<LeeJunFan> Speaking of understanding other langs and such. Had an ATT tech who could tell what speed a modem connected at by listening to the carrier tones.
<judgen> RobNyc try looking at kdelook.org
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Somethings up
<judgen> LeeJunFan i can do that too, unless the modem is slower than 33000 baud
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: the sky, or something else?
<DaSkreech> My system tray has changed
<LeeJunFan> We had DS3 problems and he asked me to send him a recording of the handshake, so I sent him some whale sounds, he said it sounded like his ex-wife :)
<D0M1N8R> jeesh first boot after install grub has a error 18 and this is on ext3
<DaSkreech> It used to stack now it queues
<Hobbsee> ah yes, you got kde 3.5.3?
<judgen> 56k is the easiest
<james_xxx> i have an old laptop with a non-functioning CD-ROM drive.... would anyone knoe how i might install kubuntu without the CD-ROM drive?
<D0M1N8R> =,(
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Oh it changed that?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: That sucks :( how do I get it back?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: change the width.  i think it's 48 pixels that the icons split in two rows for
<Hobbsee> er, height
<DaSkreech> Where?
<Hobbsee> yes, it did.  it was one of the first thing i noticed when i first tested it
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: right click kicker, configure, size section, custom, 48
<DaSkreech> I must be dumb :-( Where?
<defrysk> DaSkreech, rightclick the panel
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> I get configure System Tray
<defrysk> DaSkreech, empty spot on panel
<nixternal> launchpad is going down in 10 minutes for maintenance
* defrysk just woke up and already need a break
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> can someone unban me from #ubuntu pls?
<defrysk> vinboy, if I could I probably wouldnt
<judgen> vinboy you have probably done something
<Hobbsee> vinboy: PM me
<defrysk> vinboy, just be ptient bans are usually temporay
<Hobbsee> defrysk: not if someone doesnt ever undo them :P
<defrysk> Hobbsee, lol
<judgen> anyone know of a good torrent site for legal downloads, such as documentaries and such
<Sewage> theres no such thing as a legal torrent
<judgen> Sewage yes there is
<Hobbsee> Sewage: sure there is.
<Hobbsee> what are all the linux cds then?
<Sewage> oh yeah
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Kubuntu crashed again
<judgen> Sewage and all stuff broadcasted on public service
<Sewage> judgen, maybe  www.torrentspy.com
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: darn.  define crash
<DaSkreech> Mouse moves nothing eles does
<DaSkreech> Alt+Ctrl+Backspace == nothing
<DaSkreech> Alt+Ctrl+Fx == nothing
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: alt + ctrl + f1?
<Sewage> http://www.torrentspy.com/directory/55/videos/documentary
<DaSkreech> Power button == nothing
<Hobbsee> hmmm...weird...
<DaSkreech> Mouse still moves around though
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: oh...that....
<judgen> Sewage all of those isnt legal though =)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: YOu know it :)
<judgen> mythbusters...
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: when you find that happens again, hit the kmenu, logout, logout , and the keyboard input starts working again.
<Sewage> oh sorry
<DaSkreech> Is it fixable?
<Hobbsee> i dont know what th ehell that is, but it's most annoying!
<DaSkreech> Kmenu doens't work
<Hobbsee> no, wait...the power button as well...hmmm...
<DaSkreech> let me define the mouse works
<DaSkreech> It moves when I move it
<DaSkreech> a bout a second lag
<DaSkreech> Clicking does nothing
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: what video card?
<DaSkreech> 9600
<DaSkreech> ATI
<DaSkreech> yay The system tray is back :-)
* DaSkreech throws flowers all over Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yay!
<DaSkreech> So I'm guessing it's a X error that kills my Keyboardand my GUI
<DaSkreech>  Of course I need to stop it from occuring cause I can't recover from ir
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: check in /var/logs somewhere - see if there's a reason
<DaSkreech> it
<Hobbsee> hmmm...i wonder if the ati drivers have something to do with it
<DaSkreech> I didn't install any ATI drivers
<judgen> DaSkreech get fglrx
<DaSkreech> judgen: Do they make life better or worse?
<judgen> faster atleast
<judgen> but if life is going to get better, you should really stop using computers and take a cassanova class =P hehe
<DaSkreech> So I'm supposed to be a cassanova AFTER computers?
<DaSkreech>  man I do everythign backwards
* DaSkreech finds new love for kate :)
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> Memory corruption detected
<DaSkreech> Might be that you think?
<DaSkreech> I think I'm running out of memory
<Lunar_Raven> Couldn't compile type-size test.. Your system is strange  <---trying to install museek from source
<Lunar_Raven> would anyone have any idea what that means?
<Lunar_Raven> lol.
<judgen> or that you have ecc enabled in bios, and your hardware does not supports it
<judgen> ^ DaSkreech
<judgen> Lunar_Raven you are proably building it with faulty or the wrong dependencies
<Lunar_Raven> hmm
<DaSkreech> Ok i think something is eating my resources
<Lunar_Raven> someone said maybe it has something to do with gcc
<judgen> Lunar_Raven probably, do you use gcc4 or gcc3
<Lunar_Raven> well, i'm not sure.  I see both are installed.  Should both be installed?
<judgen> Lunar_Raven most apps today uses gcc3 and if you are trying to build with gcc4 (mostly backwards compatible) it might not work
<judgen> yes both should be installed, but you have to specify that you want to use the gcc3 tree
<Lunar_Raven> ohh
<DaSkreech> Woah
<Lunar_Raven> how can i check which is being used?
<DaSkreech> Desktop jsut crashed and restored it self :)
* DaSkreech feels proud that he knows about kwin
<DaSkreech> kwin dies
<DaSkreech> died
<judgen> is it just me? or is gnome getting wors with every release?
<Lunar_Raven> not just you
<Lunar_Raven> haha
<DaSkreech> Why is amarok eating more CPU than X.org?
<DaSkreech> Is that normal?
<Lunar_Raven> x.org doesnt take much cpu
<judgen> if gnome continues like this it will be completley worthless in about 2 year
<kakalto> how can I edit the startup runlevel?
<DaSkreech> It's normally at the top of my list
<kakalto> I tried "bum", but having some issues... can I do it from the console?
<RobNyc> http://osdir.com/Article8812.phtml
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: which version of amarok?
<kakalto> judgen: hmm? what do you mean?
<DaSkreech> 1.4.0
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: hmmm....
<judgen> kakalto it removes all the options and forces you to use "the best default"
<Lunar_Raven> judgen: how can i see which gcc is in use?
<judgen> i dont even know how to make the windows lower on right-click anymore with gnome...
<_rince_> Lunar_Raven: gcc -v
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Please don't make me downgrade :-) I Like 1.4 a lot except it has no mp3 musicbrainz
<kakalto> judgen: on upgrade, you mean?
<Sewage> What do people use Picasa for
<kakalto> oh, the dumbing down of gnome.
<kakalto> yeah, I dislike that.
<UzzaDead> how would one generate a new sources.lst file :D
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: any odd plugins, or something?
<Hobbsee> !tell UzzaDead about repos
<Lunar_Raven> hmm
<Lunar_Raven> says gcc isn't found
<DaSkreech> Other than Lyrics plugins nothing
<judgen> Lunar_Raven "sudo gcc -v"
<DaSkreech>  And they are all turned off
<Sewage> I mean what is it about Picasa that people like so much
<UzzaDead> Hobbsee, i love you man
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: which engine?
<kakalto> DaSkreech: they aren't hard to turn on.
<DaSkreech> It's released by Google :)
<Lunar_Raven> sudo: gcc: command not found
<DaSkreech> I know
<Lunar_Raven> o.O
<DaSkreech>  thats why they are off
<Hobbsee> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<Hobbsee> Lunar_Raven: ^
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Xine
<kakalto> gcc doesn't come with (k)ubuntu by default, does it?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: hmmm...i wonder why you get that...
<Hobbsee> kakalto: that's correct
<UzzaDead> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<kakalto> Hobbsee: ahk
<_rince_> DaSkreech: have a look at: http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Kubuntu_6.06
<_rince_> my musicbrainz works again ;)
<Lunar_Raven> i think thats what i needed ubotu
<Lunar_Raven> :)
<Lunar_Raven> thanks
<DaSkreech> _rince_: Brrraaiinzzz
* DaSkreech does the zombie shuffle
<judgen> how did we cope before google? i only remember hating altavista and yahoo
<Lunar_Raven> yay
<Lunar_Raven> solved my compile problem
<Lunar_Raven> thank you
<judgen> np
<DaSkreech> Hobot
<judgen> =)
<Sewage> there was Lycos
<Sewage> and the Spider one
<DaSkreech> _rince_: About this line
<DaSkreech> wget http://www.czessi.net/kczessi.gpg #(optional)
<DaSkreech> the # should be ignored correct?
<UzzaDead> is there a way to rice my kubuntu :D
<_rince_> yap
<UzzaDead> you know whistle tips, neon underglow :)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yeah, that just means that "everythign on the rest of this line is to be ignored"
<UzzaDead> make it go wooo woooo!
<judgen> DaSkreech yes
<_rince_> DaSkreech: but when you think about gpg it maybe not recommended ;)
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know they just have it so consistent in the rest of the example it seemed like it had to be there :)
<DaSkreech> _rince_: Kpg? :-D
<_rince_> !?
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _rince_
<DaSkreech> Isn't signing always good once you trust the person?
<_rince_> but how canyou trust that key? :)
<DaSkreech> Well you like it
<DaSkreech> everywhere I go they keep pointing me back to that repo
<UzzaDead> guys, do i want to enable source in my sources.lst?
<DaSkreech> UzzaDead: if you are gettin the source
<UzzaDead> DaSkreech, dumb it down for me?
<DaSkreech> or going to be doing build-dep
<_rince_> ubotu: ?
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _rince_
<DaSkreech> UzzaDead: You know about source code?
<UzzaDead> i know OF
<UzzaDead> as for modifying it no
<DaSkreech> _rince_: Course the problem is I did this already and nothign changed
<UzzaDead> basically do i need it to do sudo apt-get install "package name"
<judgen> _rince_ ubontu is just a bot. and its tells you to search for your query at its homepage
<judgen> bsically
<DaSkreech> UzzaDead: No
<Lunar_Raven> gosh i love kubuntu now
<UzzaDead> is it advisable to enable it anyway or will it just download garbage i'll never need?
<DaSkreech> UzzaDead: Source enables you to apt-get install source package
<Lunar_Raven> so much more light weight than suse :O
<UzzaDead> ah..
<UzzaDead> thanks DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Then you can have the source code to print out and paper your walls :)
<_rince_> ah
<UzzaDead> and make my e-penis look bigger?
<judgen> Lunar_Raven did you do a full install or like me an server install
<DaSkreech> Exactly
<UzzaDead> i can PRETEND i know what it all means :)
<UzzaDead> cheers mate!
<Hobbsee> UzzaDead: that's unnecessary.
<DaSkreech> It may come in useful if you are going to compile a program that does not exist in the ubuntu or Debian repos
<UzzaDead> sorry Hobbsee :(
<judgen> i prefer the server install, then i can add what ever packages i need later on.. i dont need the default kde games and silly sound themes...
<UzzaDead> !language
<Lunar_Raven> I did a full install
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Lunar_Raven> actually, i dont remember being asked
<DaSkreech> Oh about this server vs Desktop CDs
<Lunar_Raven> it didnt come with games or anything, though
<Lunar_Raven> heh
<DaSkreech> can the server CD install a desktop by default?
<Lunar_Raven> I used the alternative install cd
<Lunar_Raven> :P
<Lunar_Raven> i guess that is the server cd
<DaSkreech> or do I  HAVE to do server then apt-get install xbuntu-desktop?
<DaSkreech> Lunar_Raven: Right you got a desktop on first install?
<judgen> Lunar_Raven did you get DE by default?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: a server cd?
<Lunar_Raven> Yeah it came with KDE.
<Lunar_Raven> odd i dont remember
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: yeah the download servers have desktop cds
<Lunar_Raven> haha
<DaSkreech>  then alternative or server CDs
<judgen> then it was not server install..
<Hobbsee> mmm okay
<Lunar_Raven> ah
* Hobbsee didnt know there were separate server cds
<judgen> server install is cli only
<Lunar_Raven> full install isn't very bloated though
<Lunar_Raven> so i wasnt sure
<Lunar_Raven> heh
<judgen> Hobbsee there isnt, but if you specity in the boot options in the install -server then you get only the base stuff for ubuntu
<judgen> no de no x
<Hobbsee> judgen: i realise that - i didnt think there was suddenly an extra cd created, without any annoucements
<judgen> but you can add through apt everything you need
<Lunar_Raven> yeah
<Lunar_Raven> apt is great
<Lunar_Raven> deb seems to be way faster than rpm o.o
<judgen> apt is the best, except for some minor issues i have with it
<UzzaDead> judgen, what do you recommend apt-get or aptitude?
<judgen> Lunar_Raven ever been in rpm dependencies hell?
<Lunar_Raven> yes
<Lunar_Raven> many times
<DaSkreech> _rince_: Nope still didn't work
* UzzaDead cries at judgen's mention of that :(
<Lunar_Raven> lol.
<Lunar_Raven> it sucks
<judgen> UzzaDead aptitide is just a frontend for apt
<UzzaDead> well which is better to use :)
<_rince_> strange, worked like a charme for me
<DaSkreech> Thats what I keep hearing :(
<UzzaDead> i was told aptitude remembers things
<UzzaDead> while apt-get doesnt
<judgen> UzzaDead remembers, how do you mean?
* DaSkreech ponders purging amarok and all stuff from it
<_rince_> but i compiled it by hand before i found that link
<UzzaDead> judgen, im not sure..
<_rince_> maybe something remained
<DaSkreech> _rince_: but it worked?
<UzzaDead> DaSkreech, why for the love of god?!
<Lunar_Raven> I like adept, for a gui
<UzzaDead> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<judgen> hehe im not an amarok person, im more for xmms (yes i know its outdated but still)
<DaSkreech> To get brainz
<DaSkreech> Brrrraaiiinnzzz
<UzzaDead> whats that? lol
<Lunar_Raven> i couldnt live without amarok
<_rince_> yes
<Lunar_Raven> i'd diee
<judgen> Lunar_Raven i dont use graphical apt...
<Lunar_Raven> I use both.  Sometimes when i'm not sure of the package name i'll look through the graphical
<judgen> Lunar_Raven what is the best feature of amarok that you use that isnt available in xmms?
<Lunar_Raven> for quick install apt-get
<Lunar_Raven> :P
<Hobbsee> Lunar_Raven: apt-cache search
<judgen> Hobbsee exactly
<DaSkreech> aptitude search :)
<DaSkreech> apt == boss of all
<judgen> after usin cli apt for a while, you want it no other way =)
<Lunar_Raven> I just like amaroks gui interface way better.  And the way it handles your collection
<DaSkreech> But adept allows pretty things like tags :)
<Lunar_Raven> and thank you robbs
<Lunar_Raven> :)
<Lunar_Raven> hobbs even
<DaSkreech> I just got tags teh other day and I love them
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: aptitude's quite good as well, sometimes...
<Hobbsee> Lunar_Raven: hobbsee, even?
<Lunar_Raven> that too
<Lunar_Raven> haha ;)
<judgen> Lunar_Raven i get mental on the fact that i dont rip my cds with tags. I only get "no title" in many players
<judgen> i guess thay have fixed that in newer amaroks
<judgen> but i think that if i want they should only display the filename
<Lunar_Raven> yes, you can also switch your playlist to show by filename instead of tags
<judgen> nice, maybe i should go ahead and try amarok again, last time was 0.9.3 i think
<Lunar_Raven> yes, it's WAY more mature now.  Back then it was really buggy
<judgen> i prefer all my music to be tag-less and have concistant filenames
<UzzaDead> judgen, i used amaroK just today and i think its great
<Lunar_Raven> I do the same actually
<judgen> its an thing i have from when i used beos and its marvelous filesystem
<UzzaDead> i think xmms is great too but amaroK is very useful
<UzzaDead> kevin, you were the cvscedega dude right?
<Lunar_Raven> agreed
<DaSkreech> judgen: The new amarok You can do that :)
<Lunar_Raven> the new amarok can do everything
<Lunar_Raven> lol
<DaSkreech> You can say name all my music on the file system based on teh tags
<kevin> UzzaDead: Yah
<DaSkreech>  then strip the tags :-)
<Lunar_Raven> it's magical
<Lunar_Raven> o.O
<UzzaDead> :D
<UzzaDead> i got it working perfectly, well as perfect as cvs is :D
<DaSkreech> Lunar_Raven: Except it won't feed me brainz
<Lunar_Raven> lol
<UzzaDead> DaSkreech, save the brainzzzz for the extreme n00bs here
<UzzaDead> i already got issued mine :D
<UzzaDead> i now have xorg.conf burned into my retinas too
<UzzaDead> good times!
<DaSkreech> Well they don't have MP3 neither does my Brainz so it doesn't help them
<DaSkreech>  or me :(
<judgen> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Cvscedega
<UzzaDead> i broke sources.lst
<UzzaDead> again..
<DaSkreech> Man this is the main reason I'm using Kubuntu and it doesn't work
<Lunar_Raven> I do that alot
<Lunar_Raven> @uzza
<UzzaDead> DaSkreech, whats the problem?
<DaSkreech> I can't get MP3 brainz
<UzzaDead> Lunar_Raven, fix it? :P
<Lunar_Raven> what doesnt work?
<Lunar_Raven> lol yes
<Lunar_Raven> i used the source-o-matic thing
<Lunar_Raven> quite useful
<UzzaDead> adept thinks i have no repositories...
<UzzaDead> which makes me angry
<Lunar_Raven> did you click 'fetch updates'
<UzzaDead> no
<Lunar_Raven> try that
<UzzaDead> heres what i did
<Lunar_Raven> :P
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Shouldn't adept respect aptitude?
<UzzaDead> i generated a sources.lst via source-o-matic saved it to my desktop and did sudo mv sources.lst /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: explain more?
<Hobbsee> UzzaDead: yes, and?
<defrysk>  UzzaDead its sources.list
<defrysk> not lst
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: If I hold or lock a package in aptitude shouldn't adept stop trying to update them
<UzzaDead> it is?
<defrysk> yes
<defrysk> dodo
<UzzaDead> should i feel stupid about now?
<Hobbsee> ah, that's it
<defrysk> ;p
* UzzaDead cries in the corner
<defrysk> very very stupig
<Hobbsee> UzzaDead: no, not unless you commented out all of the stuff in your sources list
<defrysk> d
<judgen> UzzaDead i always feel stupid, but that has nothing to do with linux =)
<UzzaDead> Hobbsee, i wont tell you what i did to need a new sources.list :D
<Hobbsee> UzzaDead: commented it all out?
<UzzaDead> nah..
<UzzaDead> i nuked it
<judgen> UzzaDead why dont you just write a new sources.lits
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i'm not sur ehow adept is coded
<UzzaDead> i just did judgen
<Hobbsee> UzzaDead: hehe.  oops :P
<judgen> ok
<Hobbsee> i dont hear of many people having done that
* defrysk has no clue how to nuke a sources.list
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: So when aptitude holds a file it's not part of the apt system?
<UzzaDead> its a noob thing Hobbsee :D
<DaSkreech> defrysk: Name it sources.lst! :-)
<Hobbsee> defrysk: or just rm it
<defrysk> DaSkreech, guess so ;p
<UzzaDead> i rm'd it lol
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i'm not sure...if that's all called by dpkg or what...
<DaSkreech> Ok cool
<defrysk> Hobbsee, what can I say
<UzzaDead> think i'd just grab a fresh file off the dvd
<UzzaDead> well that didnt go very well..
<UzzaDead> which led to me feeling stupid
<DaSkreech> _rince_: So... purge  me Amarok?
<Sewage> the only thing on my desktop is the DVD icon
<kevin> Uzza...meaning you could install a game i.e. total annihilation? :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<defrysk> the level of tinkering baffles me sometimes here
<UzzaDead> kevin, bloodrayne
<Hobbsee> defrysk: dont worry, i've still done stupider...
<kevin> hm...
<UzzaDead> it crapped itself but :D
<kevin> any special steps?
<UzzaDead> none
<kevin> :(
<kevin> !openal
<ubotu> kevin: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kevin> meh...
<kevin> this game wants openAL what's that?
<Lunar_Raven> where is the qt directory located?
<Sewage> openGL
<Lunar_Raven> usr?
<DaSkreech> kevin: A open Audio language run by Creative
<Sewage> oh
<UzzaDead> kevin, what are you trying to install?
<kevin> Yah but what package? libopenal0 or libopenal0a?
<kevin> UzzaDead: A linux game called warzone
<UzzaDead> and you need cedega to do so?
<DaSkreech> One then the other? :)
<kevin> No i'm compiling it
<UzzaDead> oh
<UzzaDead> DaSkreech, deb-src would indicated sources correct and it would be fine to comment them out as long as im not needing to compile from source?
<Hobbsee> UzzaDead: yep
<DaSkreech> Right
<ppd> good morning
<UzzaDead> thanks :)
<Lunar_Raven> hmm this program keeps saying it can't find kde.  I though I installed the headers, I installed qt3-dev.  Is there a package im missing?
<Lunar_Raven> and i just fixed it
<ppd> do you know a gui to record tv from an analogue tv card for kde? (or a frontend)
<Lunar_Raven> ignore that comment :D
<qor[kubuntu] > kevin: how is it?
<Hobbsee> Lunar_Raven: try installing kde-devel, if your'e going to be doing a lot of compiling
<defrysk> Hobbsee, already got a working ktorrent made ?
<Hobbsee> defrysk: define working
<Hobbsee> it tries to overwrite another file, and i've not touched it since then.
<defrysk> Hobbsee, intallable
<defrysk> +s
<Hobbsee> well, you can use force overwrite on it..
<defrysk> I see
<defrysk> no i use the one of the ubuntuforum works fine here ;p
* DaSkreech waits for one more song to go then purges the Amarok 
<UzzaDead> im getting the hang of this kubuntu thing and liking it more than windows for day to day stuff more and more :D
<Hobbsee> true
<Ashex> I keep getting a message that an application is using the package system database
<Ashex> But there aren't any package managers running
<UzzaDead> the community is sure as hell alot more friendly and helpful
<Hobbsee> Ashex: got synaptic/adept/another window of apt-get running?
<Ashex> all I have open right now is Konversation, Firefox, and Amarok
<defrysk> how sure is hell I wonder ?
<Ashex> Hobbsee: nope, I've checked, many times
<UzzaDead> Ashex, check for processes that havent terminated if you dont have any adept etc.. running
<Lunar_Raven> me too, uzza.
<Hobbsee> Ashex: hmmm..odd...want to pastebin the exact error?
<Lunar_Raven> Although, i was use to SuSE not windows
<UzzaDead> defrysk, as sure as i'll break your leg :)
<Ashex> UzzaDead: I've checked
<Lunar_Raven> but ubuntu is cool :P
<Hobbsee> you can just remove the lock, if you're sure nothing else is open :P
* UzzaDead breaks defrysk's leg
<Ashex> Woah
<Ashex> I just opened terminal to generate an actual error for you guys
<Hobbsee> Ashex: what'd you get?
<UzzaDead> thats because you love us
<Ashex> since I got the error from adept_updater
<Ashex> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<UzzaDead> that thing makes me mad
<Ashex> one sec while I do what it tells me to do
<Hobbsee> Ashex: that's probably why :)
<DaSkreech> Ashex: Yeah I got that too :)
* DaSkreech purges!!!
<UzzaDead> did you give it a black eye?
<crimsun> jeez, no wonder Hobbsee's so violent; everyone's violent here :p
<Ashex> Woo
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Ashex> it works
<UzzaDead> they learn from me probably
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i have to be violent :P
<Ashex> I don't use command line apt very often, I like using a gui
* UzzaDead punches Hobbsee in the ear
<DaSkreech> I've only seen you violent once
* Hobbsee bans UzzaDead 
* UzzaDead begs for mercy
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: ah yes, i'm more violent on -motu
<Sewage> I dont know why most Linux users think it's easier to type out 5 words than it is to click an icon
<Hobbsee> UzzaDead: dont hit me then.  it's mean :P
<DaSkreech> Sewage: It is in the long run
* UzzaDead punches Hobbsee in the other ear :P
<Hobbsee> Sewage: because the icon moves, it takes a while to start, etc
<defrysk> Sewage, cos it is easyer perhaps ?
<DaSkreech> Sewage: Course you can always make an icon for the 5 letter word
* Hobbsee could attack UzzaDead, but decidse not to, yet
<Ashex> say...what's the command for apt to reinstall a package?
* UzzaDead offers Hobbsee a hug
<Sewage> I guess I have to get used to it
<Hobbsee> Sewage: and you can set aliases, you know
* Hobbsee hugs UzzaDead 
<Ashex> anyone? anyone at all?
<Sewage> no, I dont know about aliases
* UzzaDead scurries back to the corner while updating kde
<Hobbsee> Ashex: sudo aptitude reinstall packagename
<UzzaDead> i like this community :D
<defrysk> Sewage, example blanking a rewritable cdrom = cdrdao blank can you do that faster with a gui ?
<Sewage> no
<Ashex> Ha, it's all about aptitude, isn't it?
<UzzaDead> i can do it faster than gui and cli with my hammer :D
<Sewage> although I never blank CDs
<defrysk> Sewage, I rest my case ;)
<Ashex> I should get more sleep, that way I can think out my problem before asking something stupid like that
<Hobbsee> Ashex: :P  see apt-get -h and aptitude -h
<UzzaDead> Ashex, dont feel bad i've been asking stupid things for the past two or three days, ask anyone here
<Hobbsee> Ashex: if you know more or less what you're looking for, man <packagename> or <packagename> -h usually works
<Hobbsee> mmm...sleep...
* DaSkreech laughs
<Ashex> Heh
* Hobbsee curses the existance of meetings waking her up today.
<UzzaDead> whats this sleep thing you speak of?
<Ashex> thanks, I'll look into it a little
<DaSkreech>  Amarok suggets I install Konqi
<Sewage> but most actions require typing in filenames, and thats a pain  "Hm.. ok, what comes next.. oh an Underscore.. NO, 2 underscores"
<defrysk> or just <packagename> with no options
<Ashex> anyone familiar with proftpd?
<UzzaDead> a female linux user?
<DaSkreech> Sewage: Tab is your friend
* UzzaDead looks confused
<Hobbsee> UzzaDead: it's something that's disturbed when you get a phonecall from someone in another country
<Sewage> yes, I need to start using Tab
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: you should count how many times a day you get that reaction :)
<defrysk> Sewage, tab is your friend
<Hobbsee> Sewage: words are generally two underscores, letters are one underscore
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: which reaction?  oh
<Hobbsee> UzzaDead: yes.  they exist
<RandomDude15> hey
<Sewage> if a file name is longer than 2 letters, then clicking an icon was faster
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: make a !woman command :-)
<Hobbsee> !women
<RandomDude15> how do I get java
<ubotu> The Ubuntu women project women and men hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<RandomDude15> and
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: already one there ^
<Sewage> do you always leave your terminal open
<RandomDude15> flash 8?
<RandomDude15> in firefox?
<UzzaDead> Hobbsee, you still perplex me
<UzzaDead> linux,woman,intelligent
<Hobbsee> hehe
* UzzaDead kernel panics
<Hobbsee> UzzaDead: and a dev :P
* UzzaDead has a hardware failure
<Ashex> Oy
* UzzaDead never boots again
<Ashex> I got this error while trying to reinstall the package: http://pastebin.com/764558
<DaSkreech> Ohright
* Hobbsee sudo shutdown now -r's UzzaDead 
<DaSkreech>  I still can't get there
<UzzaDead> i think more women using computers is great
<DaSkreech> UzzaDead: And she can ban your butt
<defrysk> shutdown -h now
<UzzaDead> and not just for email and random web surfing
<UzzaDead> DaSkreech, i fear!
<Hobbsee> Ashex: ah yes, the broken java...
<Hobbsee> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<UzzaDead> broken java?
<DaSkreech> Well there are more midage women in online gaming than any other category of human :)
<defrysk> java on crack
<Hobbsee> UzzaDead: seems to be borked for some reason - not sure why
<defrysk> = a broken java
<UzzaDead> what does it affect? amd64 or?
<D0M1N8R> k installed kubuntu and it never asked for a root password
<D0M1N8R> and sudo wants a password
<Hobbsee> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<UzzaDead> D0M1N8R, its your username's password
<D0M1N8R> ack
<HymnToLife> Java is b0rk3n even when it "works" anyway :p
<D0M1N8R> tried my user name password says incorrect but as pointed out above its disabled
<defrysk> java is a resourceb0rk
<Ashex> there is no actual root in kubuntu
<HymnToLife> !tell D0M1N8R about root
<Ashex> sudo -i is your friend
<UzzaDead> well wish me luck i just upgraded kde!
<UzzaDead> see if i broke something again hehe
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: can I find out which packages rely on a package?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yes....
<DaSkreech> COol
<D0M1N8R> im having no luck killing X
<DaSkreech> How? :)
<defrysk> D0M1N8R, shoot
<Hobbsee> apt-get/aptitude/dpkg -rdepends/--rdepends packagename
<DaSkreech> Neat
<Hobbsee> no, try apt-cache rdepends packagename
<Hobbsee> that's it, according to this help file
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> If I don't put in a gpg key for a package what is the result?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: a warning?
<DaSkreech> or for a repo to be more precise
<Hobbsee> which repo?
<DaSkreech> Well I'm not getting one :(
<Hobbsee> not all repos require gpg keys
<DaSkreech> I'm thinking that it's not seeing the alternate repo
<HymnToLife> In some cases you need to download/add the key manualy
<DaSkreech> I'm assuming that tunepimp is in the main
<HymnToLife> !info tunepimp
<DaSkreech> I'm going to disable allll my sources except that one
<DaSkreech> Wheee :)
<DaSkreech>  adept crashed
<DaSkreech> ok and so did katapult
<DaSkreech> :-(
<noaXess> hi all.
<Hobbsee> hey noaXess
<orient2000> Does anybody know what program is good for preview/show pictures in a folder?
<Hobbsee> orient2000: konq does it, gwenview is also pretty good
<noaXess> ha.. got my ati mobile radeon x700 running... :)
<Ashex> Grr
<orient2000> thanks
<Ashex> I can't get rid of this damn Java thing
<noaXess> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<noaXess> !flashplayer
<ubotu> noaXess: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Ashex> I can't get rid of this damn thing http://pastebin.com/764558
<UzzaDead> i didnt break anything!
<DaSkreech> _rince_: Arrrrrgh!!!!!!!
<DaSkreech> UzzaDead: Shoot me
* UzzaDead pulls out his pistol
<UzzaDead> why?
<DaSkreech> I had the site mispelled in the sources.list all this time
<UzzaDead> i nuked my entire sources.list then when i got a new one i named it sources.lst
<UzzaDead> im still top :D
* UzzaDead puts the pistol to DaSkreech's forehead, any last words?
<DaSkreech> I regret using windows!
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: haha
* UzzaDead pulls the trigger and smiles as it just goes "click!"
<DaSkreech> UzzaDead: Wrong!!!
<DaSkreech> It should go Klik!
<UzzaDead> no! click!
<UzzaDead> cli ck
<UzzaDead> cli=command line interface
<DaSkreech> Calvin Klien Command Line?
<UzzaDead> shhh :D
* UzzaDead covers his panties up
<DaSkreech> A woman using LInux?
<UzzaDead> i got banned in #kubuntu-offtopic for that sort of talk
<UzzaDead> lol no DaSkreech im a guy just being strange
<DaSkreech> and not shopping at Thinkgeek?
* DaSkreech knows :)
<UzzaDead> or do you ;)
<DaSkreech> No HTTPanties for you!
<UzzaDead> noes!
<UzzaDead> im about to ask something thats probably stupid but how do i edit what services run at boot?
<UzzaDead> i dont use bluetooth nor cups
<TheHighChild> lol UzzaDead
* UzzaDead apt-get installs bat TheHighChild 
<UzzaDead> :D
<DaSkreech> HTTPanties are the greatest :)
<TheHighChild> Under system, there should be something called boot manager
<TheHighChild> How do I come back from away?
<UzzaDead> that would be a negative TheHighChild
<UzzaDead> or do you mean system settings?
<DaSkreech> word: Word to your mother
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Hi! :)
<word> I'm also kevin btw...i'm trying on this comp now
<TheHighChild> no, Automatix must have installed it
<Hobbsee> UzzaDead: DaSkreech.  is that necessary?
<UzzaDead> is what necessary?
<DaSkreech> He started it!
<Hobbsee> the talk about the women - this is supposed to be on topic
* UzzaDead whacks DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> I was already on teh ThinkGeek tangent
<UzzaDead> i already got banned from #kubuntu-offtopic so you cant send me there :(
<Hobbsee> UzzaDead: you going to mess up in k-o again?
<DaSkreech> No one is saying anything :-) I'll go back to call center mode once a problem comes in :)
<UzzaDead> honestly Hobbsee i dont know what i did wrong
* DaSkreech laughs how Hobbsee says nothing about UzzaDead shooting me :)
<UzzaDead> a group of us were called trolls banned and removed
<DaSkreech> That's ferpectly alright
<defrysk> DaSkreech, due to certain conversations people stop talking sometimes
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i was hoping that the two of you would be beyond it.
<DaSkreech> Normally I am but it's 2:00
<UzzaDead> im normally good :)
<defrysk> DaSkreech, its 8.50 am here
<DaSkreech> And I'm trying to stay awake long enought to get brainz :-)
<UzzaDead> i just get a bit... off sometimes
<Hobbsee> UzzaDead: now behave, or i'll reban you.
<DaSkreech> It's 2:00 am here
<UzzaDead> i didnt misbehave earlier tho but ok :D
<DaSkreech> and I'm reinstalling kubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> :)
<UzzaDead> cheers mate!
<DaSkreech> for a mizzing 'z' :-(
<sampan> would any of the gurus have any idea why printing most things works fine, but printing PDF files is a no-go?  kpdf, acroread, konq, etc., no joy printing pdfs
<UzzaDead> DaSkreech, im still not seeing that boot thing you spoke of
<UzzaDead> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is, like, totally, an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<DaSkreech> I said something?
<UzzaDead> oh my mistake it was TheHighChild
<UzzaDead> i still need to figure out how to edit what services run at boot
<UzzaDead> im not rich enough for bluetooth!
<DaSkreech> I have to be the laziest person ever
<DaSkreech> I won't run a GUI program if it's not in katapult
<UzzaDead> do you have a rubber keyboard and have someone spray you off with a hose while still typing away at your command line?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: have you been follown\ing SOC?
<UzzaDead> and call that a shower :)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: sort of, nto really, why?
<UzzaDead> whats SOC?
<DaSkreech> Worse I open the window when it rains
<Hobbsee> UzzaDead: summer of code
* UzzaDead looks blank
<UzzaDead> last coding i did was in qbasic
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: They seem to have slated katapult to take over from Alt=Tab
<DaSkreech> Alt+Tab
<UzzaDead> windows running on a mac which now has intel processors, anything is possible DaSkreech
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: surely not
<UzzaDead> i want a mac that OS and hardware is sexy @_@
<UzzaDead> better than my ugly old beige macs...
<UzzaDead> i'm gonna go browse the wiki for some answers and stop annoying the channel :)
<MrBallZ> hi, i installed dapper, and my atheros minipci card was recoginized out of the box, then I changed to the 686 kernel, and now the module isnt loaded, how do i fix this ?
<defrysk> UzzaDead, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Want me to find the write up?
<DaSkreech> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
<DaSkreech> BRAINZ!!!!
* Hobbsee wonders about DaSkreech's sanity
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yeah
<sancho21> hai all
* DaSkreech collapses on the floor with lil zzz coming out of his ears
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee, _rince_: it works now I'm a very happy camper
<DaSkreech> Course the means no work for me for the next two weeks :)
* UzzaDead trips over DaSkreech 
<Hobbsee> :)
<UzzaDead> thanks defrysk
<DaSkreech> sancho21: Hi
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=KDE%20Google%20SoC%202006%20ideas#id297341
* Lunar_Raven listens to the new afi, and is somewhat dissapointed :O
<UzzaDead> mdadm pertains to RAID and the like correct?
<linuxbambi> hi all
<linuxbambi> i have a question
<UzzaDead> we may have an answer :)
<sampan> just one question?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i dont think that alt+tab will be completely replaced
<UzzaDead> one question leads to another its a given :)
<DaSkreech> Better not be
<UzzaDead> Hobbsee, mdadm is RAID and the like isnt it?
<Hobbsee> no idea
<DaSkreech> There is a Kphysics as well by Zack that I can't find any write up about
<DaSkreech>  And Amarok is supposed to get DAAP :-)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i doubt it'll be a problem
<DaSkreech> The amarok?
<DaSkreech> Or the Physics?
<linuxbambi> i am connected via wlan, and i use ndiswrapper. everything works fine, but the os forgets my iwconfig settings so i always have to do "modprobe ndiswrapper, iwoncfig wlan0 ...., dhchlient wlan0" - is there a way to let all this beeing done automaticley?
<DaSkreech> isn't SIGHUP supposed to restart a process?
<Ashex> crap in a hat
<Ashex> my package manager system is broken
<Ashex> all thanks to java
* sampan didn't know apt used java
<Ashex> I can't do anything because of this error http://pastebin.com/764558
<Ashex> it's a broken package
<Ashex> I just tried to do a dpkg --purge on it
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Oh they have Tabs for Kwin
<Ashex> http://pastebin.com/764587
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: nice :)
<Ashex> I can't reinstall it
<Ashex> and I can't purge it because I can't reinstall it
* Hobbsee tries to remember what the solution to this is
<Ashex> and I can't install or remove packages because of this package
<Hobbsee> Ashex: try sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<Ashex> I already did
<Ashex> I get that first error
<Hobbsee> you tried reinstall, i think
<Ashex> I tried that one too, same result
<noiesmo> sudo apt-get -f install
<Ashex> tried that one too
<defrysk> fix broken packages in sunaptic might do the trick
<noiesmo> apt-get install --fix-missing
<defrysk> synaptic
<Ashex> this was with apt-get install http://pastebin.com/764592
* defrysk uses synaptic sometimes I have to admit
<DaSkreech> So once I stop kubuntu from Krashing I'll be the Biggest Pimp :)
<Alpha1> soooo, where can I find more info wrt installing the nvidia drivers on a fresh 6.06 kubuntu install?
<defrysk> Ashex, try the fix proken packages option in synaptic
<DaSkreech> Anyone started playing with KDE4?
<Ashex> I can't
<defrysk> broken*
<Ashex> I can't open any package manager apps
<Ashex> they just don't open
<defrysk> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<defrysk> right ?
<defrysk> or not ?
<defrysk> and then try to open
<Sewage> how do you hide the left tab in Konqueror.  not F9
<Ashex> Ha
<Ashex> you're mean
<Ashex> that's going to take forever
<robin> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DaSkreech> Sewage: You press F9
<Sewage> NO
<linuxbambi> to listen to mp3s, you need libxine-extracodecs package
<Sewage> just the left part
<linuxbambi> its in multiverse
<DaSkreech> Sewage: Yeah It works great here
* DaSkreech watches it pop in and out
<Sewage> that closes the whole left pane
<Sewage> I only want to close the TAB STRIB
<Sewage> I only want to close the TAB STRIP
<Sewage> on the left
<DaSkreech> At the top
<Alpha1> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<defrysk> Sewage, of konqueror ?
<Sewage> yes
<defrysk> sorry mate
<Sewage> what
<DaSkreech> Sewage: you mean the tab strip at the top or the navigation panel?
<Sewage> on the left
<DaSkreech> ok
<defrysk> Sewage, go to web browser behaviour
<DaSkreech> You have a set of tabs on the left
<DaSkreech> then an info pane
<DaSkreech>  then teh main window
<defrysk> and tic the hide the tab bar blah
<DaSkreech>  what do you want to get rid of?
<DaSkreech>  the tabs?
<defrysk> Sewage, got that ?
<Sewage> sorry, Im back
<DaSkreech> defrysk: I missed it where do you start?
<Sewage> ok
<Sewage> there
<defrysk> Sewage, setting > configure > web behaviour icon
<Sewage> oh
<Sewage> right
<defrysk> go to tabbed browsing and tic the blah blah
<defrysk> hide tab bar that is
<Sewage> isnt that for tabbed browsing
<Sewage> the top tabs
<Sewage> you know that strip on the left
<defrysk> Sewage, just tic it and check ok ?
<Sewage> that has Home Folder, Amarok
<Sewage> ok, I'll try it
<Sewage> oh wait
<Sewage> it's already checked
<defrysk> all that talk back drives me nuts
<Sewage> so that cant be it
<defrysk> both checked ?
<Sewage> Are you talking about the Tabbed Browsing area?
<defrysk> yes
<Sewage> thats not it
<Sewage> Im talking about the strip on the left side , that has Home Folder, Amarok, Root Folder Metabar
<Sewage> Do you know what Im talking about
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> What do you want it to do?
<DaSkreech> Disappear?
<DaSkreech> But leave the info?
<defrysk> Seveas, I have no strip there
<DaSkreech> defrysk:Press F9
<Sewage> theres 2 parts to the left F9 thing
<Sewage> Theres the list of folders, and theres the ICON TABS on the left
<Sewage> dont you have that?
<Sewage> omg
<defrysk> yes then I have it
<defrysk> press it again and its gone
<DaSkreech> Yup
<UzzaDead> i need to quit breaking things
<DaSkreech> He wants to have the Info pane and not the tabs
<Sewage> F9 CLOSES the whole left side
<DaSkreech>  which makes no sense to me
<DaSkreech> But I guess he can do it ....
<Sewage> remember Windows Explorer?
<Sewage> you have a left and right pane
<Sewage> nm
<defrysk> rightklick the tab and close it
<Sewage> I'll ask in KDE
<defrysk> too easy ;p
<Sewage> that doesnt work
<Sewage> THAT CLOSESE THE WHOLE LEFT SIDE
<defrysk> hehe lol
<bubblenut> Hi, in a moment of monumental stupidity I deleted all my /boot/initrd images, anyone know where I can get replacements or fix this this?
<defrysk> who cares I dont use it anyway ;p
<DaSkreech> It crashed konqi for me :)
<DaSkreech> Sewage: Just asking why does it bug you that much?
<UzzaDead> bubblenut, adept should allow you to reinstall them
<sampan> right clicking the left pane tabs brings up a context menu -- hit "configure" and uncheck "show tabs"
<DaSkreech> defrysk: Can You explain how the Metabar works?
<UzzaDead> and i cant get this blasted pcmcia-utils garbage to stop loading
<sampan> those tabs are gone for me, but now i can't get them back
<defrysk> DaSkreech, nope , never used it
<UzzaDead> last i checked my desktop didnt have pcmcia
<DaSkreech> it always gives me the Meta for the folder never for a file
* defrysk prefers krusader
<defrysk> for fil managing
<defrysk> file
<defrysk> or the cli
<sampan> sewage  if you right click on the very edge of those tabs, there's a configure navigation panel item in a context menu, then a submenu opens and you can uncheck the "show tabs"
<bubblenut> UssaDead: Yea, thanks, I've just started re-installing. Phew, I thought my quick acting lack of thought had caught up with me then ;)
<DaSkreech> defrysk: Never mind figured it out
<DaSkreech> defrysk: It rocks!!!
<defrysk> what rocks ?
<Sewage> sampan, ok, I'll try that
<UzzaDead> i wonder why 1600x1200 in linux is usable but its not in windows
<sampan> sewage  it worked for me (if i understand what you want correctly, that is): to see the folder tree, but not the little graphic buttons for root/services/etc
<Sewage> sampan, right
<raf> hello all,  could someone help me on customize a kubuntu installation CD?
<Sewage> I cant get it.  the area must be 1 pixel wide that you have to click
<sampan> sewage, hrmmmm  -- i just right-clicked anywhere on those tabs i think
<Sewage> so I ahve to remove each one first?
<sampan> then a context-menu pops up, and at the bottom there's "configure navigation panel"
<Sewage> cry
<Sewage> all I have is where the bar moves from the left side to the other side
<sampan> :(  dunno what's wonky, but on mine it's simple as pie: right-click --> configure nav panel --> (uncheck) show tabs ... and it's done :X
<TheHighChild> Anyone know if there is a command to see all available commands?
<Sewage> ok
<TheHighChild> In IRC, sorry
<Sewage> i dont have that option
<kanibal> TheHighChild try help
<TheHighChild> thanks kanibal
<sampan> sewage, actually you might be right ... you might have to remove them individually, the 'show tabs' option is 'show tabs left', so it was just moving them to the right and i didn't even notice they had just jumped :X
<Sewage> ok
* sampan is THAT tired
<sampan> doh
<Sewage> lol
<sampan> i've never used that nav panel, but ... i -should- ... very convenient
<Sewage> im used to Windows Explorer
<kanibal> anyone can tell me, why eth0 doesn't have address?
<kanibal> only MAC
<DaSkreech> sampan: what version of KDE are you using?
<DaSkreech> Sewage: But this is much cooler :-(
<sampan> daskreech  whatever shipped with dapper
<DaSkreech> Sewage: Have you seen the metabar?
<Sewage> yes
<sampan> so i guess it's 3.5.2
<Sewage> I havent really used it though
<sampan> i guess i just never noticed that the nav panel has so much in it: bookmarks, history, filesystem, system settings, services -- it's one-stop-shopping
<sampan> it even has an amarok tab
<chavo> sampan you can even make your own with html
<chavo> metabar is simply html and css
<sampan> very cool -- but that would require me to actually know html !!
<Adam_eM> hi
<chavo> true
<DaSkreech> Sewage: I'm really digging it
<Sewage> i messed up my f9
<DaSkreech> Sewage: As an Aside I just embedded Digg.com into the sidebar  :-)
<Sewage> now all i can see are the icons
* UzzaDead eats DaSkreech's soul
<DaSkreech> Sorry sold it already
<UzzaDead> to me :)
* UzzaDead waves deed around
<Adam_eM> anyone saw PCLOS's synaptic retheming ? I wonder how to do something like that in my kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Sewage: there is a little bar right beside them
<DaSkreech> resize it so you can see the info bar
<Sewage> it wont resize
<TheHighChild> Does anyone use dynamic dns?
<Sewage> oh
<Sewage> its back
<TheHighChild> not banned yet UzzaDead? lol
<UzzaDead> surprisingly no
<UzzaDead> i gave Hobbsee a hug, that might have done the trick
<UzzaDead> i hope so i like you guys :D
* Hobbsee is lazy.
<UzzaDead> who would want to ban me :)
<UzzaDead> im innocent,sweet,amusing
<UzzaDead> and helpful!
* UzzaDead tacks delirious onto that
<defrysk> UzzaDead, how insightfull
<UzzaDead> hopefully i can get wireless going on my laptop tonite
<defrysk> without getting banned you mean ?
<UzzaDead> that would be a plus
<defrysk> lol
<TheHighChild> I hate that hardware manufacturers don't provide linux drivers
<UzzaDead> me too
<UzzaDead> D-Link is especially nasty
<TheHighChild> ugh - I know!
<UzzaDead> i probably have as much chance as people in hell getting ice water getting this D-Link wifi card working
<Sewage> tj9991, NASA uses Python...... so does the NYSE, Industrial Light and Magic, AstraZeneca, Honeywell, and many others.
<Adam_eM> btw: i am going to buy a router, because my isp provides an internet access through an usb modem. Should i buy any router or will i have any problems in linux ?
<kanibal_> anyone can tell me, why a eth0 doesn't have addrees?
<UzzaDead> Adam_eM, any router will work
<Sewage> linux was made for routers
<UzzaDead> kanibal, tried ifconfig?
<kanibal_> only the MAC address!
<UzzaDead> you need to use ifconfig to pull an address from your dhcp server!
<kanibal_> yes ifconfig -a, and eth0 only show MAC address
<UzzaDead> im a noob so i dont know much
<kanibal_> sorry
<Adam_eM> i wouldnt rather do it, but i have to, since i will have big problems with installing the modem in kubuntu
<UzzaDead> one sec
<kanibal_> ifconfig eth0 up ?????
<TheHighChild> ifup eth0
* DaSkreech hugs the Hobbseeone Muchly
<Hobbsee> :)
<DaSkreech> Good morning
<UzzaDead> kanibal, try net-setup
<DaSkreech> I'm going to bed
<DaSkreech> I'll see you
<UzzaDead> kanibal, net-setup eth0
<defrysk> in your dreams ?
<UzzaDead> doh i think i just broke my laptops partitions
<kanibal_> net-setup eth0 doesn't do anything
<UzzaDead> any errors?
<kanibal_> nop,  ifup eth0, net-setup eth0!!! don't work
<amarokker> can anyone help me to install e-17?
<UzzaDead> kanibal, its ifconfig eth0 up
<amarokker> on dapper- :D
<Steven_M> can any help me with an apt-get question?
<kanibal_>  ifconfig eth0 up, nop!!
<UzzaDead> sorry im stumped
<kanibal_> i'm really confuse
<UzzaDead> Steven_M, what is it?
<Steven_M> typing it out, standby
<attax|thana> hi folks
<UzzaDead> evening
<defrysk> morning
<UzzaDead> i cant tell with this blasted military time :)
<UzzaDead> and i cant figure out how to change it either
<attax|thana> i just upgraded to dapper and have a problem with my dual-screen setup
<attax|thana> can someone help me with this?
<Hobbsee> bye all...
<UzzaDead> bye Hobbsee
<UzzaDead> no clue attax|thana
<attax|thana> :(
<[miles] > morning
<UzzaDead> crap i blew up the installer
<[miles] > I've downloaded the kubuntu-6.06-dvd-i386.iso via a torrent
<[miles] > but I want to know the md5, and I dont see it anywhere...
<[miles] > anyone know where I can find the correct md5 please?
<UzzaDead> nope i looked
<UzzaDead> only thing i could do was burn it and verify the cd via the boot menu
<UzzaDead> dvd^
<[miles] > ah
<[miles] > ok
<[miles] > mmmm
<UzzaDead> it all worked out fine
<[miles] > dodgy eh
<UzzaDead> no idea why an md5 doesnt exist tho
<UzzaDead> lets blame the govt
<[miles] > UzzaDead, could we compare md5's if possible please?
<UzzaDead> i dont have a dvd md5
<[miles] > I mean could you make one
<UzzaDead> ah!
<UzzaDead> how would i go about that?
<kanibal_> i don't have eth0 address, here is my ifconfig -a( http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/764644) , anyone can help me?
<[miles] > you still got the ISO to hand?
<UzzaDead> on my windows desktop
<TheHighChild> only  found the cd md5
<UzzaDead> but i've got it mounted
<[miles] > UzzaDead, md5sum <filename.iso>
<UzzaDead> k
<[miles] > oh, yours is 386 right?
<[miles] > not x86-64?
<UzzaDead> aww crap..
<UzzaDead> no its 64 sorry :(
<[miles] > JAJA
<[miles] > no problem
<[miles] > I'l verify the dvd like you said
<[miles] > I'm sure that will be surficant
<UzzaDead> you shouldnt have any problem tho because as far as i know the torrent system checks and hashes as parts are downloaded
<[miles] > It's taken me 4 days to download it off the torrent
<UzzaDead> :-O
<[miles] > nod
<UzzaDead> you on a 56k?
<[miles] > nope
<TheHighChild> Why not download the cd?
<[miles] > I've got the cd
<[miles] > as well
<UzzaDead> TheHighChild, what IS the purpose of the dvd anyway?
<TheHighChild> lol
<[miles] > this is the odd thing:
<kanibal_>  i don't have eth0 address, here is my ifconfig -a( http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/764644) , anyone can help me?
<TheHighChild> Provides more packages
<[miles] > the livecd worked fine with my wireless pci card yeah
<UzzaDead> sweet that makes me cooler than other people!
<[miles] > but when I installed it
<[miles] > the card could scan, but not connect...
<[miles] > :-|
<[miles] > odd
<cyy> Do I need register a account for this IRC?
<UzzaDead> odd
<[miles] > nod
<[miles] > any
<[miles] > way
<TheHighChild> off hand it looks like it's trying to use IPV6
<[miles] > right
<vinboy> hi
<[miles] > I'll be back later once ive checked this dvd
<[miles] > adios gringos
<[miles] > :D
<TheHighChild> nvm, I don't really know what I am talking about
<UzzaDead> probably more so than me TheHighChild :D
<vinboy> i use KPDF to read my pdf, is there anything that I can use to (mark) where I should continue after i come back from my shower?
<UzzaDead> leave the cursor at the end of the last word you read and threaten anyone who touches it with GBH :)
<vinboy> basically a marker saying the position I read upto until now
<sdolnack> anyoen try to install Initing? i'm getting libc6 dependency errors
<vinboy> lol
<vinboy> UzzaDead: wat is not very reliable is it :P
<vinboy> *TAT
<UzzaDead> it is after you knock the first sucker to touch it in the floor :)
<UzzaDead> but seriously i have no idea
<vinboy> :)
<vinboy> thx
<UzzaDead> np
<TheHighChild> vinboy look for the message in red
<TheHighChild> off to bed, take care folks
<vinboy> message in res?
<UzzaDead> no idea
<UzzaDead> got a removable marker? lol
<cyy> On My Kubuntu 6.06, these BMP files which are 16 bpp can't be displayed? how about your cases?
<UzzaDead> draw on your screen :D
<vinboy> haha
<vinboy> good one
<vinboy> but costly
<UzzaDead> ONLY if its a crt
<UzzaDead> nah you know one of those water soluble kids markers :)
<UzzaDead> lick your finger and wipe it off the crt
<UzzaDead> i have a feeling im gonna break something soon
<vinboy> :D
<attax|thana> i just upgraded to dapper, my second screen remains blank after booting, went fine before the upgrade, same xorg.conf :(
<attax|thana> can someone help me?
<vinboy> the guy at #kde doesn't know i'm talking about
<sdolnack> anyone get xgl/compiz to work w/ Kubuntu?
<UzzaDead> sdolnack, yes
<vinboy> sdolnack:  not me
<UzzaDead> its satans spawn
<vinboy> UzzaDead: U DID?
<UzzaDead> yes
<UzzaDead> avoid it!
<UzzaDead> it broke so much stuff i had to completely wipe my install and start over
<sdolnack> uzzadead--i tried following the instructions on the wiki but they were for gnome
<sdolnack> ahhhhhhhh
<sdolnack> yes
<vinboy> i tried the one on the ubuntu forum
<vinboy> for kde
<vinboy> but didn't work at all
<UzzaDead> i can get you guys a link if you really honestly want to try it
<sdolnack> my session started loading by default in xgl which slowed EVERYTHING down really bad
<sdolnack> i ended up just removing the compiz and xgl packages
<vinboy> ic
<sdolnack> so wha'ts this enormous fuss about if it's still so slow and unstable and buggy?
<UzzaDead> i guess if it works its great and pretty but if it doesnt...
<UzzaDead> may god help you
<sdolnack> i mean, the cube-desktop thing looks really cool but it's not worth it ifyou can't run your machine
<sdolnack> are we allowed to say "fucking" on here?
<rob> not too muchhh
<sdolnack> ok
<rob> err dam kb
<sdolnack> yeah, it was getting quite messy
<UzzaDead> sdolnack, i'd avoid it
<sdolnack> yeah
<UzzaDead> the language anyway
<rob> I so need to get some new batteries for it!
<UzzaDead> http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=1067
<sdolnack> ahh
<UzzaDead> if you REALLY want xgl
<sdolnack> now if only i could get initng working...
<UzzaDead> go to that link
<sdolnack> i just installed kubuntu yesterday and am using linux for the first time
<UzzaDead> i love it :D
<sdolnack> i really really like it; i just need to find a solid replacement for foobar2k
<sdolnack> haha fo sho
<UzzaDead> foobar2k=media player right?
<sdolnack> yes
<UzzaDead> looked at xmms or amaroK?
<sdolnack> i just installed swiftfox--i can't believe how fast it is
<sdolnack> i hear they're decent
<sdolnack> haven't tried them yet
<UzzaDead> i really like amaroK, xmms is more like winamp for windows
<UzzaDead> in fact it looks cloned
<sdolnack> all my mp3's/oggs are on the windows parition--will there be any trouble accessing them all from media/sdax
<sdolnack> ?
<UzzaDead> shouldnt be, i do it :D
<sdolnack> hah--I gave up winamp long ago
<sdolnack> ace
<UzzaDead> why?
<sdolnack> did i give up winamp?
<UzzaDead> yes
<sdolnack> because foobar2000 is, in my eyes, far superior
<UzzaDead> winamp pawns you like the kids' xmas presents xmas even in harlem!
<sdolnack> it's like linux and windows
<sdolnack> winamp is prettier and doens't boggle you with too many options
<UzzaDead> even=eve^
<sdolnack> foobar you can do ANYTHING, so it can be daunting to those who dont' know how to use it.
<sdolnack> it's also, highly, HIGHLY customizable
<UzzaDead> so winamp=for dummies and foobar=for the 13375?
<sdolnack> haha i'd say so
<sdolnack> and it seems to take up less memory
* UzzaDead cracks a bat across sdolnack's back :(
<UzzaDead> i like winamp on windows
<sdolnack> that's fine
<noaXess> how can i make a shortcut, eg. Win+E with my home folder?
<sdolnack> i'm not saying it's bad, per se
<sdolnack> i just prefer fb2k
<sdolnack> like my Rio Karma :-)
<UzzaDead> but then again im liking linux more and more for every day tasks over windows
<UzzaDead> so :)
<UzzaDead> kanibal_, any luck?
<UzzaDead> i think i broke him..
<sdolnack> how long have you been using linux?
<sdolnack> how's wine performance? i haven't tried it yet
<sdolnack> and can i config this thing to not ask me for my password every time i load a program?
<visik7> depending on the apps
<visik7> mostly the same of windows
<visik7> sometimes even better
<UzzaDead> sdolnack, a few yeras now
<UzzaDead> on and off
<visik7> sometimes wrost
<Kabal> does anyone know how to remove the dock-icon of Opera?
<sdolnack> really??
<sdolnack> they dont' slow down?
<visik7> sdolnack: depend on the apps
<sdolnack> yeah
<visik7> dvdshrink works at the same speed for example
<sdolnack> is there a way to not input a password every time i open/do something?
<sdolnack> it seems ridiculous
<visik7> the password is asked every time you need admin privilege
<UzzaDead> it doesnt really bother me now
<sdolnack> well can i somehow circumvent this?
<UzzaDead> sdolnack, couldnt tell ya
<sdolnack> jeez... everyone is obsessed with xgl
<sdolnack> idon't get it--it's so slow
<visik7> sdolnack: nullok_secure on /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<visik7> but it definitly SUCKS
<sdolnack> why?
<UzzaDead> xgl blows hard
<visik7> set nullpassowords
<sdolnack> why does it suck?
<visik7> insecure by default
<UzzaDead> makes you angry
<UzzaDead> and insecure
<sdolnack> oh my!
<visik7> if you install a service that relay on pam you will open the doors to the world
<sdolnack> Kubuntu Dapper is like the greatest thing ever
<sdolnack> this is so exciting
<UzzaDead> by the world he means malicious pieces of garbage with way too much time on their hands, no life and daddy didnt hug em
<Sewage> tj9991, NASA uses Python...... so does the NYSE, Industrial Light and Magic, AstraZeneca, Honeywell, and many others.
<visik7> UzzaDead: that are more than someone can think
<UzzaDead> eh?
<UzzaDead> sdolnack, its like bending over to get the soap in a prison shower, dont do it
<visik7> the ppl without a life are more than someone can think
<visik7> sdolnack:btw you need to set nullok_secure and add the console which you preform login in /etc/securetty and set a null password
<sdolnack> this all sounds very unsafe
<UzzaDead> it is
<sdolnack> aiight
<sdolnack> whatevs
<kanibal_> UzzaDead> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 up
<sdolnack> and this whole sudo thing
<kanibal_> jaja
<UzzaDead> that fix it?
<sdolnack> why can't you give yourself root privileges?
<kanibal_> yes
<UzzaDead> congrats, sorry i couldnt help more
<sdolnack> apparently you're not supposed have root privileges in ubuntu
<UzzaDead> thats what sudo is for
<kanibal_> there was not a inet address
<UzzaDead> and running as root is a very bad idea
<UzzaDead> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<kanibal_> only inet6 address
<kanibal_> for ipv6
<sdolnack> what is ipv6?
<UzzaDead> internet protocol version 6
<sdolnack> i read that disabling it speeds stuff up
<UzzaDead> no idea
<UzzaDead> im getting my full speed as far as i can tell, no complaints here
<sdolnack> who's running dapper?
<stipe> me
<Steven_M> UzzaDead: At the moment I don't have muitiverse set up in my sources.list. Here's my current sources.list http://pastebin.com/764105, someone suggested that in order to get multiverse working I should set up my sources.list like this ( http://pastebin.com/764117). Another person told me to simply add the following line to my current list. "deb http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse" Which method is better and what's the diff
<dxu2005> so, jetzt hab ich konversation
<UzzaDead> Steven_M, i think i told you the last one
<UzzaDead> just do the last one
<dxu2005> ups sorry, falscher cahnel
<UzzaDead> sdolnack, i run dapper on two soon to be 6+ systems :D
<stipe> anyone mount smbfs with fstab?
<UzzaDead> Steven_M, ?
<stipe> the problem is this: i want to mount smbfs at boot time, so i write the command in fstab, but when i reboot no smbfs is mount...i use kubuntu dapper
<nixternal`zzz> g'nite all
<UzzaDead> no idea stipe
<UzzaDead> can you paste your fstab?
<stipe> yes
<UzzaDead> via pastbin :)
<UzzaDead> pastebin^
<stipe> where is?
<stipe> pastebin?
<UzzaDead> http://www.pastebin.com
<stipe> ok
<Steven_M> UzzaDead:  ok, so is there any difference between the two methods?
<UzzaDead> Steven_M, no not really
<UzzaDead> it does the same thing
<stipe> http://pastebin.com/764705
<UzzaDead> no idea stipe... sorry
<UzzaDead> i can only see the most basic of errors unforunately since im a noob :D
<stipe> UzzaDead: i think my fstab is ok, if I log on my system an I go to my shell and i write sudo mount -a it's all ok
<Steven_M> UzzaDead:  ok, I'll go with your method then, thanks :)
<UzzaDead> strange..
<sdolnack> so can i suspend/hibernate my laptop in ubuntu?
<stipe> i use this fstab in the previous kubuntu
<UzzaDead> np Steven_M mine makes it easier to comment it out if you need to in the future
<UzzaDead> stipe, that would probably indicated your fstab is ok
<UzzaDead> so the fix is beyond me
<Steven_M> ok cool :)
<UzzaDead> also dont forget to hit fetch updates
<stipe> UzzaDead: i think is a problem of "clock" i think kubuntu set up fstab and the the network.....
<UzzaDead> of clock?
<UzzaDead> time?
<UzzaDead> err
<UzzaDead> you mean kubuntu sets the fstab up and THEN the network?
<stipe> yes
<UzzaDead> hmm that very well could be
<stipe> sorry for my bad english
<UzzaDead> mines not much better and im american :D
<stipe> but before kubuntu dapper all works very well
<UzzaDead> im not sure how you'd load the network before fstab though
<UzzaDead> maybe wait for one of the more experienced users
<stipe> UzzaDead: ok thx a lot
<UzzaDead> np
<UzzaDead> good luck
<stipe> thx
<UzzaDead> i hope i didnt break steven_m's sources :D
<stipe> any other can help me?
<kanibal_> see you!!!
<UzzaDead> later kanibal_
<UzzaDead> stipe, here in the states its early in the morning everyone is either in the bed or getting ready for work
<UzzaDead> i'd try later on today
<stipe> an ok....true...:)
<UzzaDead> :)
<UzzaDead> du sprechen deutsch ja?
<stipe> no
<stipe> i'm italian
<UzzaDead> ah..
<UzzaDead> i dont know ANY italian
<stipe> :)
<UzzaDead> can you send me an italian woman by chance? :D
<stipe> no, i think i dont understand?
<UzzaDead> never mind just a joke :)
<stipe> an ok
<UzzaDead> your english isnt half bad though
<stipe> are u american?
<UzzaDead> yeah
<stipe> where?
<UzzaDead> alaska
<Sewage> tj9991, NASA uses Python...... so does the NYSE, Industrial Light and Magic, AstraZeneca, Honeywell, and many others.
<tj9991> stop
<tj9991> how many times have you said that
<tj9991> that exact sentence
<UzzaDead> tj9991, whats that all about?
<UzzaDead> you piss him off or something?
<tj9991> i dont know
<tj9991> but he says something, I dont respond
<tj9991> he says it 12 more times until i finally say something
<UzzaDead> ahhh..
<UzzaDead> my sympathies
<Sewage> tj9991, did you get your storage problem fixed
<tj9991> thats another one of them
<UzzaDead> horrible..
<tj9991> I did 57 and 59 seconds with intuitive f2l today
<Sewage> wow
<Sewage> thats like twice what the others can do
* UzzaDead looks blank
<tj9991> yes because everyone does those times
<tj9991> no one gradually gets there! its all instant
<tj9991> i took up cubing two months ago
<UzzaDead> what are you talking about?
<tj9991> rubik's cubes
<UzzaDead> ah..
<Sewage> I dont know.  this is the Kubuntu channel
<UzzaDead> i never could figure those out
<tj9991> no this is #rubiks you crazy man
<UzzaDead> guess that means im a dummy :D
<tj9991> they have lots of beginner methods anyone can do
<TheLair> hello
<UzzaDead> greetings
<TheLair> i need help with my AVM Fr!tz Wlan Usb STick an Kubuntu 6.06
<UzzaDead> i need wifi help too :)
<TheLair> i just managed to open "ndisgtk"
<TheLair> and installed the correct driver
<TheLair> via manufacturers cd
<UzzaDead> ok
<TheLair> now the device is listed in "ndisgtk" - but nothing happens clicking on "configure network"
<TheLair> what now?
<TheLair> :)
<UzzaDead> have you tried iwconfig via the command line?
<TheLair> wifi is the thing which is a bit getting on my nerves under linux.
<TheLair> no
<UzzaDead> give that a go
<TheLair> i absolutely dont know what to do from now on even theres is no wireless entry in my system settings
<UzzaDead> im a noob :)
<UzzaDead> i cant even get linux to see my card
<TheLair> UzzaDead: iwconfig shows me, that with my internal wireless card the interface "eth1" is configured corrrectly
<TheLair> but now i wanna set up the usb stick and use that one instead
<TheLair> internal card?
<UzzaDead> pcmcia on a laptop
<TheLair> i used the kwifimanager onmy acer aspire 1690 - it works after a bug
<UzzaDead> hmmm
<TheLair> hm seems to be same thing
<TheLair> no card apperas at all?
<UzzaDead> none
<TheLair> got no idea then
<TheLair> noob too .)
<UzzaDead> :D
<UzzaDead> doesnt help my laptop is a piece o' junk
<UzzaDead> but lemme get you a link
<trym_> Im using two nvidia cards to utilize 3 monitors (xinerama). The drawing performance is EXTREMELY bad..
<trym_> when I move windows.. they get stuck
<UzzaDead> TheLair, try this link
<UzzaDead> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=wireless&titlesearch=Titles
<UzzaDead> in specific this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/WirelessTroubleshootingGuide?highlight=%28wireless%29
<TheLair> okay
<TheLair> im gettung closer to it i think
<TheLair> http://www.kubuntu.de/forum/forum.php?req=search&nodef=1&Query=1386&ResultView=2&InUser=1&Sort=2
<TheLair> i followed Susannahs advisory
<TheLair> im ready with : driver and hardware present
<TheLair> how can i route inet traffic now oer this device?
<UzzaDead> dunno..
<UzzaDead> i pretty much have to deal with it works or it doesnt
<UzzaDead> if it doesnt im SOL
<TheLair> how can i add this device? im getting frustrated :)
<UzzaDead> mein deutsch ist nicht gut :)
<UzzaDead> i probably mangled that too
<kakalto> I previously did not have 'usplash' in the boot runlevel, as I didn't want it to show itself. I added it temporarily to try something, then removed it again, but it is still running on bootup! any ideas how to fix this?
<UzzaDead> enable and disable again?
<UzzaDead> wow i only mangled one word :D
<UzzaDead> it should have been meine deutsch ist nicht gut!
<makko> why don't my gtk apps get the font settings of the kde apps (i set it up that way in system settings)?
<UzzaDead> no idea
<AeSSeD> Hi anyone test avidemux with dapper lts?
<kakalto> makko: do you have the qt-engines-gtk (or something similar) installed?
<kakalto> makko: did you specifically configure the gtk fonts to be same as qt ones in the kcontrol panel?
<TheLair> avidemux seems to work
<AeSSeD> I've problem with audio
<UzzaDead> i have many many problems :)
<TheLair> AeSSeD: sry cant help
<AeSSeD> UzzaDead: :)
<kakalto> AeSSeD: what is this problem you speak of?
<AeSSeD> Error opening PCM device plughw:0,0
<makko> kakalto: yes, specifically. do i still need the engines-gtk thing?
<AeSSeD> with breezy work all :(
<kakalto> makko: well, I'm not particularly familiar with kde on ubuntu/dapper, so I'm not completely sure, but if you do a search, I believe there is a package that's something similar to that
<kakalto> makko: "apt-cache search engines" should find it for ya
<kakalto> makko: or search for it in adept
<kakalto> AeSSeD: have you tried seeking help in #ubuntu?
<AeSSeD> kakalto: not yet...
<UzzaDead> im out nite all
<kakalto> UzzaDead: 'night :)
<kakalto> AeSSeD: well, I wouldn't have a clue, so that's probably a good place to look
<AeSSeD> ok thx
<tuxcicles> kakalto: just don't use gtk apps, use kde
<TheLai1> --- still needing help with my fitz usb stick and kubuntu ---
<kakalto> tuxcicles: hmm? it wasn't my problem, I was attempting to help makko
<AeSSeD> kakalto: I've resolved with try change address manually
<AeSSeD> the problem is also related in wiki when using two sound card :/
<kakalto> AeSSeD: so... you finding a solution?
<kakalto> or still stuck
<trym_> Im using two nvidia cards to utilize 3 monitors (xinerama). The drawing performance is EXTREMELY bad..
<trym_> any ideas?
<tuxcicles> AeSSeD: I have 2 sound cards, well, sorta
<tuxcicles> I have USB headphones that have a soundcard built in, and to get it to work, I have to assign it to /dev/dsp1
<AeSSeD> kakalto: I've change alsa device in plughw:1,0
<makko> tuxcicles: what do you mean don't use gtk apps?
<kakalto> makko: find non-gtk equivalents
<kakalto> firefox: konqueror or opera
<kakalto> gaim: kopete
<tuxcicles> well, that could be a solution to having windows and stuff that have a look like they belong, use kde if your using kde
<kakalto> trym_: I assume you're using the proper nvidia driver?
<trym_> kakalto: yup
<trym_> of course :)
<andrisp> hi all, how can i make kde 3.5.2 taskbar to show software's name instead of opened document name. For example - Konversation button in taskbar looks like this -> '#kubuntu - Konverastion'. But I'd like just 'Konversation'. Is it possible ?
<defrysk>  trym_ old nvidia cards ?
<tuxcicles> andrisp: install kde, remove kubuntu desktop
<andrisp> tuxcicles: are you sure ? i don't want to remove kuduntu desktop
<tuxcicles> don't be afraid, mine dont say kubuntu, or ubuntu anything
<trym_> defrysk: geforce 7600GT
<tuxcicles> andrisp: my desktop still operates kubuntuish, plus i got all the functionality of kde
<Sewage> my KDE is all messed up
<tuxcicles> andrisp: in fact, i installed a kde 3.5.2 repository for breezy, worked - worked excellent
<defrysk> trym_, glxinfo | grep direct
<[miles] > Hi, can anyone tell me if Amarok on dapper supports gstreamer or has that died off?
<defrysk> Amarok uses xine
<[miles] > defrysk: it did use gstreamer tho
<andrisp> How can I make Quanta Plus to keep indenting when I press 'Enter' ?
<[miles] > are u saying that now amarok's default engine is xine?
<defrysk> [miles] , sudo apt-get install amarok-engines
<[miles] > nod
<[miles] > did that
<[miles] > only gave me arts and xine
<[miles] > no gstreamer
<defrysk> yes
<Sewage> My Kubunu is messed up
<Sewage> programs arent showing up in the taskbar anymore
<defrysk> Sewage, my first bet it you did that yourself
<Sewage> Im sure I did
<Sewage> what does that have to do with anything
<defrysk> good
<Sewage> are you going to help?
<defrysk> what did you do to make it the way it is ?
<[miles] > defrysk: you know which plugin gives me mp3 support in xine please?
<Sewage> I think from changing the Konqueror settings
<andrisp> Sewage: I think you removed taskbar from panel
<Sewage> andred, ok
<Sewage> I didnt remove it
<Sewage> I lost tons of settings
<defrysk> [miles] , http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<[miles] > ok thanks
<Sewage> andred, you might be right
<Sewage> andred, ty
<Sewage> andrisp, ty
<saku> Is your panel ok, Sewage?
<Sewage> now it is
<Sewage> Id better reboot
<Sewage> lots of things got messed up
<saku> I thought it was the kicker, but check kde -modules in system settings
<Sewage> Konversation is now invisible when minimized
<Sewage> it doesnt even appear in alt-tab when minimized
<Sewage> what am I checking for
<trym_> defrysk: direct rendering: Yes
<defrysk> trym_, ok
<trym_> thats the way it should be?
<defrysk> yes
<trym_> so no clues?
<saku> i dont know about konversation, but you can see if kde -modules dealing the program are running or not
<[miles] > haha
<Sewage> nothing happened when I typed kde -modules
<[miles] > my USB telefone is playing the mp3
<[miles] > :D
<robin> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Sewage> bash: kde: command not found
<defrysk> trym_, only thing that might be the prob is setup of the monitors
<defrysk> trym_, but am no too much into that
<trym_> hmm
<trym_> what part of the setup?
<defrysk> hor and vert
<Sewage> saku, is my kde messed up
<defrysk> trym_,  HorizSync and VertRefresh
<trym_> defrysk: that can actually cause problems?
<Sewage> is kde -modules a valid command?
<trym_> lagging?
<defrysk> not lagging I think
<Sewage> is kde -modules a valid command?
<xst_> How do I make KDE show thumbnails of my images and movies in konqueror?
<defrysk> xst_, does it not do that by default ?
<_micha> guten tag
<_micha> habe massive probleme beim booten nach breezy>dapper
<saku> ok, sewage, what was the problem anyway?n
<Sewage> I lost a lot of settings
<_micha> erst findet das system kein netzwerk mehr, dann bleibt es bei dem schriftzug kubuntu stehen
<Sewage> Konversatoin isnt showing up when minimized
<Sewage> Amarok thinks IM running it for the first time
<Sewage> etc
<defrysk> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Sewage> and I typed   kde -modules   in the console, and it said  bash: kde: command not found
<[miles] > bbiam
<dobblego> is kubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso a bootable CD? VMWare won't boot it
<robin> I got somethign very stupid, if I go the search bar in konqueror, I can't use enter to search :S
<saku> My settings are in a constant change, too
<robin> I don't know how I have changed it.. but don't know how to fix it either.
<Sewage> saku, yours got messed up?
<saku> ignore most of them untill you can alter a few
<saku> Language settings..etc
<saku> sounds with Ekiga, Skype, browser plugins..
<Sewage> ?
<katakombi> hi.
<saku> Kubuntu seems not that ready as when started for the first time
<katakombi> anybody else having trouble powering down via the power button in dapper?
<saku> but thats how it goes while getting to know new os
<saku> for example I had no sound in browser flash player video
<saku> I made asound.conf to /etc
<saku> and sounds work
<saku> but they seem to work from some other .conf too, dont know where
<saku> libasd is configured somewhere else, too
<saku> greater degree of freedom allows multiple configurations to steer the drivers
<andrisp> !help
<haider> heey!
<haider> Does anyone know how to start xgl in kubuntu?
<haider> ?
<ryanakca> lol... the kubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso torrent just decided to stall at 99.71%!
<mrmist> Hi all
<mrmist> Is it hard to update from Breezy to Dapper ?
<mrmist> anyone ??
<katakombi> dont think so.
<katakombi> do you have /home as separate partition?
<mrmist> nope
<noiesmo> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<mrmist> unfortunately not
<katakombi> i'd suggest to do so.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<katakombi> that way its not too painful do to a new install
<noiesmo> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mrmist> Yeah, I know. But I was new the first time I installed kubuntu
<mrmist> Is it genery a better approach to reinstall ??
<mrmist> generally
<katakombi> in my opinion, yes
<mrmist> What about all lib's and stuff?? And All the source-code ?
<katakombi> depends somewhat on how many tweaks and newly installed apps your system already has
<defrysk> mrmist, if you have a seperate /home its definitly better
<mrmist> that's true
<mrmist> defrysk: yeah. I know. Maybe I should consider reinstalling Linux alltogether
<mrmist> I've got this samba-share I could upload the current ".home" to
<katakombi> I'd advise you to reinstall ubuntu at least for another time, simply to setup your partitions right :)
<defrysk> mrmist, make sure to make a seperately /home partition so you can safely install every next version without dataloss
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there? i'd like to ask you which are the main package managers for debian.. i use to use synaptics.. but i'd like some more functionalities
<mrmist> Is it hard to mound the home partition after installing then ?
<katakombi> you can safe your currently installed applications:
<katakombi> dpkg --get-selections > mypackages.txt
<defrysk> mrmist, you can do that during install
<Tallia1Kubuntu> suppose that you are trying doing something.. and you install some packages.. i'd like to have the history to be selected and aborted
<katakombi> after installing, you run dpkg --set-selections < mypackages.txt
<mrmist> defrysk: Yeah. Guess you're right. But that's kinda' the point with Ubuntu, isn't it? That you're supposed to be able to upgrade ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> katakombi: is that for me?
<katakombi> no, for mrmist
<defrysk> mrmist, I had no probs whatsover upgrading from breezy to dapper on another box
<mrmist> cool
<katakombi> mrmist, back up your sensitive data and try to upgrade
<defrysk> mrmist, if you used automatix on your breezy there might be some issues
<katakombi> if youre not satisfied you can reinstall later
* defrysk agrees with katakombi 
<mrmist> wow... --get-selections gave me 1821 rows of packages
<defrysk> !upgrade
<katakombi> since now there's some audience: anybody having trouble powering off via powerbutton?
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<mrmist> katakombi: works nice for me
<katakombi> but you run breezy
<xst_> For some reason konqueror doesn't show any thumbnails of my local images/movies. What can cause this?
<mrmist> katakombi: yeah... heh... you're right
<katakombi> xst_ i think you have to enable it (kcontrol center -> browser ->previews)
<defrysk> mrmist, if in doubt , breezy is supported for one more year :)
<mrmist> defrysk: I juist finished my exams. So it's a good time to upgrade :)
<defrysk> yes
<julia> hi
<katakombi> does anybody know when the efty edge repos will be opened
<mrmist> But here's another question: When installing kubuntu, the i386 core is installed, right !?
<katakombi> mrmist, jes
<xst_> katakombi: I don't have a "browser -> previews" entry. :-(
<defrysk> katakombi, usually after 6 weeks
<mrmist> I'd have to manually download a "i686" version of the core
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !package
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tallia1Kubuntu
<katakombi> xst_ err not browser, but file managfer
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !manager
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tallia1Kubuntu
<julia> i've installed my wlan-card, and it does connect and gets an ip, but i can't get into the internet
<katakombi> mrmist, i ve done so already
<katakombi> no problems there
<mrmist> Yeah, sure. But GRUB installs the new core as a separate choice when booting up, right !?
<mrmist> any way to aviod this?
<mrmist> or maybe remove some options from the startup menu?
<katakombi> why wouldnt you want that?
<mrmist> Why would I want that ?
<xst_> katakombi: In "file manager -> behavior -> file icons" I have checked the "images" checkbox. Is that what you mean?
<katakombi> mrmist, simply remove the i386 afterwards
<katakombi> then you got only two entries left
<mrmist> katakombi: it's that easy ? The package system will remove the option from Grub ?
<xst_> katakombi: Also in "file manager -> previews & metadata" I have checked "local protocols/file"
<mrmist> how about xgl i Dapper ??
<mrmist> Does it work yet ?
<katakombi> xst_ the ladder is what I meant
<katakombi> mrmist, I didn't get it running
<katakombi> but there are howtos
<rraajj> mrmist: I *can* run XGL/Compiz in my Dapper setup, but KDE fails to load correctly everytime I boot.
<mrmist> I've got good 3d-accel on my ATI card here, but X is slow. At least when running KDE
<mrmist> Hmm
<katakombi> xgl still sucks in several ways (gives me wrong kbd and so on)
<xst_> katakombi: OK - but that has been selected all the time and it still doesn't show any previews. :-(
<katakombi> which card you got?
<mrmist> katakombi: is  xgl open-source then ?
<katakombi> mrmist, yes
<xst_> I'm using breezy, by the way
<katakombi> xst_ dunno! Its working on my system :(
<xst_> katakombi: ok, thanks anyway
<mrmist> katakombi: cool
<mrmist> katakombi: I've got a Ati Radeon 9800 Pro (AGP)
<katakombi> mrmist, you drivers however are not
<xst_> Would you generally recommend an upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<Nookie^> does anyone know why sound is much more lower in amarok then in xmms.... Really bad
<mrmist> katakombi: huh ?
<katakombi> you got the firegl drivers?
<xst_> Is dapper stable enough for that?
<mrmist> katakombi: I'm using fglrx
<mrmist> It's good for 3D, but seems slow with KDE
<mrmist> Or maybe it's KDE that's slow... what do I know :)
<katakombi> mrmist, should be performant on the common xorg as well !
<mrmist> I can't even move a window, without the graphics lagging behind
<katakombi> xst_ I found several issues
<katakombi> but breezy is way too old for me, so I upgraded
<steph_> hi - i have a pb with my usb drive, it doesn't automount, how can i tell kubuntu to automount this key?
<xst_> katakombi: ok. Any serious issues?
<katakombi> not really. just annoying ones
<mrmist> Any way to test the performance in C
<mrmist> eh... the performance in X
<katakombi> acpi seems broken, and many kde bugs
<katakombi> mrmist depends on what performance youre interested in
<xst_> katakombi: I wonder if these kind of bugs will be fixed in the near future
<mrmist> just desktop-windows and stuff. The 3D here is find
<mrmist> fine
<katakombi> xst_ so do I!
<katakombi> no upgrades since dapper has been released, however
<mrmist> I'm generally a bit dissapointed about the speed in KDE
<mrmist> Maybe I'm doing something wrong
<katakombi> mrmist, what kind of system do you have?
<edneymatias> hi there!
<mrmist> katakombi: What do you mean !? Harware ?
<mrmist> katakombi: Pentium 4 800MHz bus, 2x256MB ram,
<Hobbsee> ouchy.  better to run xfce on that...
<mrmist> katakombi: 1.8 GHz nothwood processor
<Hobbsee> !tell vinboy about gpg
<mrmist> heh... sorry for all the typos. Just finished this springs last exam
<katakombi> mrmist, that should be sufficient.  what exactly is causing slowdown?
<mrmist> It's just not as responsive as I'd like it to be
<noteventime> 'ello
<katakombi> you got 3.5.3?
<noteventime> Is anyone in here using runit?
<katakombi> it's improved in speed
<mrmist> katakombi: When I drag a window over the Icons on the desktop, the icons go "blank" and it takes a second or so before they reappear
<mrmist> 3.5.3 ?
<noteventime> If yes, could you tell me how to get it to start kdm :P
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.3
<ubotu> somebody said kde3.5.3 was to upgrade to KDE3.5.3, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Hobbsee> noteventime: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<katakombi> mrmist, you might consider switching to ubuntu. it's faster
<noteventime> mrmist, usually due to bad gpu drivers
<noteventime> Hobbsee, runit, not init :)
<noteventime> Or does it work the same way?
<defrysk> kde3.5.3 runs perfectly here , never seen anything better
<Hobbsee> noteventime: that restarts kdm, yes
<katakombi> mrmist, seems like a graphics driver issue indeed
<katakombi> ever tried the builtin ati driver? or fbdev?
<katakombi> they dont offer no OpenGL, though
<mrmist> I need OpenGL
<noteventime> Hobbsee, works now, but how do I get it to start automatically?
<mrmist> That's why I'm so eager on XGL
<Hobbsee> noteventime: it should start automatically, if it's set to init.d..
<katakombi> if (linux+OGL) then (!ATI)
<mrmist> 'cause OpenGL is very nice indeed now!
<Hobbsee> er, if it's in there
<mrmist> hehehe
<noteventime> Hobbsee, I just installed runit, an init replacement
<Hobbsee> ah...what's the difference?
<noteventime> a LOT faster
<mrmist> linux+OGL works  just fine
<mrmist> if (linux+OGL) then (!KDE || X)
<mrmist> ??
<noteventime> I just have to find out how to manage services :)
<AeSSeD> with compiled kernel from source I don't see graphics boot why??
<noteventime> Anyway, there is probably info on the webpage :)
<noteventime> AeSSed, its a kernel patch
<noteventime> You need to add the usplash patch to the kernel, AFAIK
<noteventime> anyway, brb
<AeSSeD> noteventime: why it isn't include with other patch?
<katakombi> is usplash working with fbdev-tng, anybody?
<mrmist> katakombi: I'm just having problems in X itself, not with Ogl
<katakombi> mrmist, yeah i know. but it's a driver issue anyhow
<AeSSeD> noteventime: why it isn't include with other patch?
<noteventime> Other?
<katakombi> okay, another one (maybe this time :) ... how to build a custom kernel with restricted modules?
<mrmist> Any way to get a hold of the current "fglrx" version ?
<mrmist> I'm running glxgears with 814 fps
<mooking> i am just new to this distro but i have nvidia drivers working.... sorry i just joined the chat i might be missing something i get 3000FTP glxgears
<mooking> FPS*
<defrysk> mooking, glxinfo | grep direct
<katakombi> mrmist, that's not okay
<mrmist> katakombi: is it too slow ?
<katakombi> maybe your ogl install is broken
<mrmist> hmm
<katakombi> mrmist think so
<mrmist> katakombi: hmm... what do I do to find out then ?
<katakombi> i got 400 even in software gl (on a slower pc)
<mrmist> I'm only on a 1.8 GHz
<katakombi> glxinfo | grep -i 'Rendering'
<katakombi> what is it telling you?
<mrmist> direct rendering: Yes
<defrysk> so its up
<katakombi> hmm, seems okay then
<katakombi> but 800 is fucking slow
<katakombi> you got AGP enabled?
<defrysk> glxgears is not a benchmarker
<mrmist> how do I find out ?
<katakombi> install some 3d apps
<katakombi> err games
<mrmist> hold up
<noteventime> try installing the ogre3d samples
<mrmist> I was running the fgl-specific glxgears
<mrmist> how do I get the FPS-count on the original glxgears
<mrmist> ??
<mrmist> I've got games... they're OK
<noteventime> -printfps
<katakombi> mrmist, not at all
<katakombi> uh great!
<mrmist> katakombi: huh ?
<mrmist> aaaaaaaah
<mrmist> 25513 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5102.472 FPS
<mooking> wow
<katakombi> seems better
<mooking> what card?
<katakombi> i got 3200
<mrmist> ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
<mooking> nice
<mooking> it seems setup right :D
<mrmist> som my OGL is OK :)
<mrmist> I was right :D juhu
<katakombi> i think so
<mooking> i only get 4000 athlon 1800xp with 6800GT AGP
<katakombi> give xgl a try
<mrmist> xgl !?
<mrmist> how ??
<mrmist> ah
<katakombi> dunno. there are howtos in the wiki
<mrmist> hehe
<mooking> lol
<mrmist> xgl in Dapper
<mrmist> I kinda' brough up the issue, and forgot. Those bloody exams... hehe
<katakombi> wish you luck on that
<mrmist> with Dapper ?
<katakombi> as well, and xgl
<mrmist> There's lots of work being done on it these days, right ?
<katakombi> not by me
<katakombi> :D
<mrmist> I'm not even trying to do it as long as I'm still running Breezy
<mrmist> katakombi: hehe
<mrmist> Ok... so I'm about to take this backup of my files
<mrmist> is there any way I can list the symbolic links on my subfolders ?
<mrmist> IN my subfolders
<katakombi> ls -la
<mrmist> katakombi: er... I'd like to filter out only the links
<morrow> find <folder> -type l (if you want all symlinks recursive)
<mrmist> ah
<mrmist> i could do a "ls -al | grep "-\>"
<mrmist> hmm
<mrmist> nope
<mrmist> didn't work
<mrmist> ls -al -R | grep "\->"
<mrmist> cool :D
<mrmist> ouch... 374 linked files
<mrmist> Any idea how to take a backup of this ?
<Lord_Devi> I tried installin sun-java, but the it required interaction from me in the "Show Details" window while installing. I couldn't give it (Unresponsive for some reason?), so i had to kill adept, and now the database is locked..
<Lord_Devi> Killing the adept ps's didn't do it, so is there maybe a .pid or something i need to get rid of as well to get adept up again?
<defrysk> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Lord_Devi> hrm ok, i'll try
<Lord_Devi> thanks
<mrmist> katakombi: Thanks for some good tips :)
<katakombi> youre welcome :)
<Lord_Devi> this does alot of stuff for just tryin to reset a defunct pid..
<AeSSeD> the best method for compile kernel??dpkg_buildpackage or make-kpkg?
<katakombi> i think make-kpkg
<katakombi> in combination with fakeroot
<AeSSeD> fakeroot is an option of make-kpkg?
<katakombi> nope
<katakombi> fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd kernel-image
<katakombi> builds a kernel image
<katakombi> but you could also build headers, docs, etc
<katakombi> fakeroot is needed as far as i know unless you want to do it as root
<AeSSeD> ah ok :)
<AeSSeD> but don't resolve my problem with graphic boot ;)
<katakombi> what kind of prb?
<AeSSeD> black screen :/
<katakombi> nvidia gfx?
<AeSSeD> yes
<katakombi> proprietary drivers?
<AeSSeD> yep :P
<katakombi> forget it, then
<katakombi> I tried helluva lot, but nothing would do the job
<katakombi> simply remove the splash option in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<squilla> not even ctrl alt plus?
<AeSSeD> oh...ok...but I don't understand the difference between kernel image and source in the repository
<mrmist> I'm leaving
<mrmist> cya :)
<katakombi> buy
<mrmist> thanks for all the help
<katakombi> AeSSeD, that simple: image = binary image, source are the sources to build an image with
<Lord_Devi> wow. this is still goin..
<katakombi> afaik theres only 2.6.15 in dapper at the time being
<Lord_Devi> that reminds me tho kata.. I need to go look up how to config my kernel in kubuntu still..
<Lord_Devi> is there a means for using your own kernel? like from kernel.org?
<katakombi> simply copy the /boot/configxxxx to /usr/src/linux/.config
<katakombi> run make oldconfig, then
<rraajj> Is there a way to bypass the "Insert CD step" when installing things through apt-get?
<AeSSeD> ok but with kernel included in dapper I see splash screen
<katakombi> Lord_Devi, it's difficult. Ubuntu provides patched kernels, the kernel.org imgs are vanilla
<defrysk> rraajj, comment the cd referring lines in sources.list
<rraajj> defrysk: Will try. Thanks!
<Lord_Devi> oh ok.. so really only use ubuntu kernels then.
<Lord_Devi> Well what about at the very least, using the source patched kernel to remove all the unwanted stuff?
<noel> :)
<rraajj> defrysk: Do I still need to do an update?
<katakombi> Lord_Devi, kind of depends, but you can get most things working with the stock images
<defrysk> rraajj, after commenting update
<rraajj> defrysk: Thank you very much!
<katakombi> even acpi
<AeSSeD> I need use a patched kernel for my tv card :/
<Lord_Devi> well for example. i have this onboard soundcard ubuntu is trying to use that i don't want to use..
<katakombi> AeSSeD try to apply the patch
<Lord_Devi> so if i could remove it from the kernel, it would only bother with my emu10k1.
<defrysk> Lord_Devi, turn of the onboard sound in your bios
<defrysk> then your card works fine
<Lord_Devi> yeah that's the odd thing, it already is
<Lord_Devi> i was quite surprised to see that there
<Lord_Devi> my onboard network controller is also off, but for some reason is still here..
* defrysk has a hard time beleiving that but thats just me i guess
<LeeJunFan> Lord_Devi: make a alias in modprobe.conf for it to /bin/true - it won't insert the module for your unwanted soundcard then.
<Lord_Devi> at any rate, that's not the problem. the problem is i can't find a howto on how to manually configure my kernel in ubuntu :(
<katakombi> AeSSeD, did you get suspend/resume working?
<noel> hi! I just download kopete-0.12.0.tar.bz2 from kopete.kde.org.  cant find .deb thats why I downloaded the source package. my problem is I dont know how to install source package into my Kubuntu 6.06
<defrysk> Lord_Devi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560
<AeSSeD> katakombi: ????
<Lord_Devi> oh thanks
<LeeJunFan> Lord_Devi: man modprobe.conf, /install. Actually install is what you want, not alias.
<katakombi> noel, aptitude install kdelibs4-dev g++
<katakombi> noel: unpack it, run configure&&make&&make install
<noel> thats it? :)
<Lord_Devi> Lee: Thanks, i'll have a look at that too
<noel> katakombi: thats it? :) thanks a lot :)
<katakombi> noel: maybe i've forgotten something, i have been recalling it:)
<katakombi> AeSSeD: just wanted to know if you have tried it
<noel> katakombi: okay heheh
<Hobbsee> noel: there's a deb around...
<defrysk> noel, I'll send you the .deb link , a sec....
<noel> honnsee: the .deb is a beta version... :)
<Hobbsee> noel: http://www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/packages/
<defrysk> noel, works fine..
<Hobbsee> grab the version of kde thta you use
<AeSSeD> katakombi: oh...yes the video card works great but I don't have splash at boot
<defrysk> yes thats the one :)
<defrysk> hehe
<noel> hey guys! thanks so much :)
<noel> :)
<sjau> hiya, I'm a newby on linux - installed ubuntu yesterday and I would like to know how I can add a "shortcut" to the desktop in this quick-start panel where already the system menu, kontact and konqueror are there
<AeSSeD> sjau: drag and drop :)
<sjau> AeSSeD: but what can I drag and drop?
<sjau> I should would like to ahve a shortcut that takes me to the desktop (minimizing all other apps) :)
<defrysk> sjau, add applet > show desktop
<defrysk> sjau, rightclick empty spot aon panel to do so
<sjau> defrysk: thanks :)
<sjau> that was easy
<defrysk> ;)
<sjau> now I still need to sort out the crossover office problems
<sjau> :(
<AeSSeD> sjau: use openoffice ;)
* defrysk is not into emulation
* defrysk agrees
<sjau> AeSSeD: Problem is EndNote does not integrate directly into OpenOffice and for my master thesis this is a lot of help, furthermore I need to run Lotus Notes and my palm software
<sjau> and as far as I know wine can't run this or rather I am not capable of making wine run all of that ^
<defrysk> sjau, if you have wine installed make sure to uninstall it before install openoffice
<defrysk> crossover that is sorry
<sjau> I have not installed wine at all
<defrysk> good
<sjau> I heard xover can do all of that
<sjau> that's why I got myself a 30-day trial
<defrysk> crossover can but ist not for free
<defrysk> i see
<sjau> I was able to install Lotus Notes
<defrysk> a .sh file ?
<defrysk> ok
<sjau> but somehow Notes cannot write to its files
<sjau> yes, it's a .sh file for installing
<defrysk> missing fonts ?
<sjau> nope, it downloaded them
<sjau> I get in Notes "Cannot write or create file (file or disk is read-only)"
<defrysk> sjau, my advice is go to #crossover and see if they can help you there
<defrysk> the channel is on this server
<sjau> I am in there but I seem to be the only one that is actively in there ^
<sjau> 15min ago I posted something and nothing yet
<sjau> not even another request or so...
<sjau> after I got that RO message the first time I chmoded to 0777 the whole data folder in notes
<sjau> but I still get that ^
<defrysk> unfortunately nono seems here to know what to do about it and it also an off topic problem so......
<defrysk> noone *
<sjau> well, maybe another question, something related to tcp/ip ^^
<barros> can I use the rt2570 driver shiped with drapper in WPA2+AES mode?
<sjau> In windows for the network settings I was able to add dns-suffixes (extern and unisg.ch), how to do that here?
<Lord_Devi> that "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a" didn't fix the locked database problem..
<Lord_Devi> Is there another way?
<bioxz> Hi
<defrysk> Lord_Devi, sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<defrysk> better : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Lord_Devi> Aha that worked
<Lord_Devi> Thank you Def =)
<defrysk> yw
<dj_baggio> sjau: write in terminal: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<dj_baggio> there you can add your dns
<sjau> but what do I have to add exactely? :(
<dj_baggio> your dns...I don't know how dns you are :)
<dj_baggio> I could paste my resolv.conf :)
<sjau> dj_baggio: in windows I just could add the through the interface following dns suffixes:  extern  and  unisg.ch
<sjau> but in the resolv.conf I see only nameservers listed
<noaXess> need it some exta package to suspend/standby a notebook?
<sjau> so I have no clue how to add those to
<noaXess> fresh kubuntu install on asus w1v notebook.. after suspending, it never comes back,, need to hard shutdown it..
<katakombi> noaXess, which gfx do you have?
<noaXess> katakombi: wait...
<noaXess> katakombi: gfx? graficcard?.. sorry..
<katakombi> noaXess: yep.
<dj_baggio> sjau: write suffixes there. Nameserver is name of your suffixes
<noaXess> katakombi: i used the fglrx driver: OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON X700 Generic
<sjau> dj_baggio: and then no IP adress?
<dj_baggio> no
<katakombi> fglrx and nvidia-glx have serious problems with suspend/resume
<dj_baggio> there are dns adresses :)
<noaXess> katakombi: any workaround?
<sjau> "extern" is one?
<katakombi> there are some workarounds available, you should google or find it in the wiki
<dj_baggio> IP address you have here -> /etc/network/interfaces
<sjau> ok, put there and saved the file
<dj_baggio> or ifconfig ...
<dj_baggio> yes
<dj_baggio> and restart computer
<noaXess> !fglrx
<ubotu> from memory, ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<katakombi> if you use vesamode (boot splash) try to disable this
<sjau> then let's do the restart ^^
<noaXess> katakombi: in the grub config?.. or systemsettings..
<sjau> back again :)
<sjau> how can I run a program as root?
<katakombi> sjau: command line: sudo <program>
<katakombi> kde: run dialog -> run as user: root
<sjau> ok ^^ thx
<Hobbsee> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<sjau> oh, I just grun gproftpd as root
<Melsen> I just did a full system upgrade from my Breezy Badger to Dapper Drake... and now my network doesn't work anymore. In the KDE control Module, the interface is disabled, and when I try to enable it again, it says 'Could not parse the XML output from the network configuration backend."
<Melsen> Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<noaXess> !fglrx
<ubotu> from memory, ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<_willy996r> ciaoi
<_willy996r> vpvcpf
<Melsen> Anyone??
<Lord_Devi> ok so I buggered something up. hehe, I don't know what it was, but now when I enter my login/pw into kdm, it displays the kdm background, and then quits and goes back to an empty login field
<Lord_Devi> is there a log i could look at or something to get an idea of what might be goin on?
<shocktrooper1> I still suffer from the no sound bug, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/43738, would compiling a kernel solve this issue?
<Melsen> Is there any of you 258 people who knows how to re-configure your network settings?
<xwolf-> Melsen specifically...?
<Melsen> I just did a full system upgrade from my Breezy Badger to Dapper Drake... and now my network doesn't work anymore. In the KDE control Module, the interface is disabled, and when I try to enable it again, it says 'Could not parse the XML output from the network configuration backend."
<Melsen> tried removing the interfaces file and restarting the kde network config.. didn't work
<Melsen> tried sudo ifup eth0
<Melsen> just says network is down
<Melsen> cant get it back up again
<Melsen> any idea xwolf- ?
<xwolf-> i'm not-quite-a-noob-but-close-to, so i can't help you.
<Melsen> pretty screwed up since it's my primary work station here at work
<Melsen> crap
<Melsen> Oh my Im fucked....
<robin> !xgl
<ubotu> I heard xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Hobbsee> Melsen: wireless or wired?
<Hobbsee> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Melsen> wired
<aseigo> Melsen: have you tried with straight ifconfig?
<aseigo> e.g. ifconfig eth0 up
<aseigo> dhclient eth0
<Melsen> dhclient I tried
<Melsen> didnt work
<Melsen> lemmy try ifconfig
<Hobbsee> Melsen: define "didnt work"
<Melsen> Hrmm
<Melsen> well.. when I did an ifconfig eth0 up
<Melsen> I got some permission denied
<Melsen> (I did remember sudo)
<Melsen> permission denied on a bunch of SIOCSIFADDR stuff
<r0xz> Melsen: this is just a guess, but on my motherboard i have two nic's. On dapper my normal nic for internet changed from eth0 to eth1, maybe you have sort of a same situation there(?)
<Melsen> and something about permission denied on /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/samba
<Hobbsee> ick
<Melsen> Then when I tried the dhclient.. I also got permission denied on /etc/resolv.conf.dhclient-new
<Melsen> It ends with: SIOCADDRT: Operation not permitted.. and then
<Melsen> and then /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script: line 33: /etc/resolv.conf.dhclient-new: permission denied
<Melsen> and after that.. 3 times the same error.. all referring to line 41
<Melsen> and then it says
<Melsen> chown: cannont access '/etc/resolv.conf... yada yada... no such file or directory
<r0xz> weird, i don't even have the /etc/resolv.conf.dhclient-new file
<cramm> Hi, I burned the drapper dvd of kubuntu for a friend... and now he asks me by e-mail that it has no emacs, gimp or valgrind. I'm browsing the loopmounted .iso image and i see they are in fact included. Does the installation process add the dvd repo to the sources.list so it can be used by Adept etc.?
<r0xz> Melsen: are you sure the network you're in should be DHCP and not static?
<Melsen> Yes r0xz =)
<Melsen> Im the system administrator here :P
<Melsen> This all worked fine before I did a full system upgrade
<r0xz> ow, i see
<Melsen> damn Im screwed
<Melsen> sorry.. language again
<slow-motion> re
<Melsen> brb
<racookier> hi
<racookier> somebody knows how to configure network interfaces?
<racookier> i go to settings -> network, then i change the gateway, and nameservers, but he say that i must enter an alias first
<racookier> so when i apply changes the card don't have the changes
<robin> sigh, to get the <Super> key (aka windows key working) I have to start every time gnome-control-panel, and click on the keyboard icon, and than close it. :\ there should be another way ?
<racookier> robin: this is kubuntu channel, not gnome, but make the changes as sudo, or change the xorg .conf file
<elvstone> hrm. i'm installing sun-java5-bin with adept, and the installation has stopped, if i choose "Show Details" i can see that it's a ncurses dialog showing the Sun license agreement, but i can't seem to confirm it in any way..
<robin> racookier: I'm using kubuntu
<robin> racookier: but I need to change it for use with xgl :)
<racookier> enter as root or use gksudo to meke changes
<MasterEvilAce> does Konqueror basically do everything Firefox does? it seems to.
<MasterEvilAce> firefox also seems a bit slower as far as loading goes
<MasterEvilAce> wondering if i should just use konqueror
<racookier> how to activate javascript under konqueror??
<Hawkwind> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<robin> javascript != java
<r0xz> racookier: should be activated by default
<robin> !javascript
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, robin
<Hawkwind> I needed the info, sorry.  Wasn't for him :P
<robin> ^^
<Hawkwind> That URL is no good
<Hawkwind> The one for javascript
<racookier> it is activated, it seems that java it's installed, don't work, will review
<racookier> how to configure thernet card to acces internet throug common gateway
<racookier> how to configure thernet card to acces internet throug common gateway?
<shocktrooper1> would compiling my own kernel resolve my no sound issue?
<racookier> no one?
<racookier> how to configure thernet card to acces internet throug common gateway?
<racookier> how to configure Ethernet card to acces internet throug common gateway?
<Hobbsee> racookier: dont repeat.
<Hobbsee> if no one answers, no one knows
<kubuntutaotao> who can give me some about datas of kdevelop3?
<jaims> hi
<racookier> under linux (without graphical env.) there was an utility (something like net-config) but now i don't find it...
<visik7> racookier: edit /etc/network/interfaces and use ifup ifdown
* moopere moo's
<StageZero> I've edited the /etc/network/interfaces to configure default gateway and encryption of my wireless LAN. Now everything works.
<StageZero> There is a bug in the configuration tool for Dapper Drake.
<racookier> ok will try
<robert__> hi to everybody
<StageZero> This bug already was within Breezy Badger.
<robert__> can somebody please help me about sound in kubuntu?
<_ubuntu> I am new at linux
<_ubuntu> so any help is appreciated
<katakombi> _ubuntu, what sound card do you have?
<_ubuntu> sound blaster I think
<r0xz> StageZero: please report or confirm it at launchpad
<katakombi> sorry, meant robert__
<dr_willis> Hmm.. it helps if you know what you got. :P
<robert__> tnx, i have a soundblaster live
<katakombi> should work fine
<katakombi> do you have an onboard sound card also?
<dr_willis> you using the digital out for the speakers? or the normal outputs?
<_ubuntu> mine is awe64 soundblaster I believe
<robert__> yes but is actually turned off in the BIOS
<robert__> i mean, the onboard card
<katakombi> what is the output of lsmod |grep snd_
* dr_willis has had several (most all) of the soundblaster/creative cards.. and about all of them work fine in linux. BUT sometimes you need to twiddle with the mixer to get the things unmuted/channels set right.
<robert__> should i paste the output here?
<robert__> there are several lines
<katakombi> only if its not too much
<katakombi> i dont know the limut
<katakombi> limit
<robert__> let me try
<katakombi> wait
<robert__> uhm, maybe not
<robert__> let me explain u what is the problem
<robert__> actually the sound works with amarok
<katakombi> oki
<robert__> but with vlc doesn't work
<robert__> and neither with xmms with arts plugin
<katakombi> do you run the apps at the very same time?
<robert__> no
* CaBlGuY looks around the room for Uzza...  :o|
<katakombi> vlc might have options to select the sound output
<katakombi> (oss/alsa/arts/esd...)
<katakombi> which one is activated?
<CaBlGuY> Hobbsee: is that you...  :-O   wow...
<dr_willis> sound working with some tools and not other video players - is a sign of codec issues.
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: um?  yes?  i think it's me...
<CaBlGuY> Hobbsee:  cool..
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: what makes you say that?
* CaBlGuY looks at Hobbsee, hmmmm   yep, got arms, legs, face...  yep seems to be you...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Lord_Devi> if device 'null' is set to 666 in udev permission ruleset, shouldn't the /dev/null file actually be chmodded 666? Is there a way I can make sure udev is doin it's job and loading properly n' stuff?
<robert__> katakombi...
<robert__> i have alsa selected
<_ubuntu> I shall return later...thank you
<CaBlGuY> Hobbsee:  just aint seen ya around latley...  I installed K so, now I'm "officialy" allowed in here...
<CaBlGuY> :p
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: yay :)
<Hobbsee> i've been here...
<CaBlGuY> sure ya have....   U aint gotta lie to me hun....   :p
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: see the logs :P
<Hobbsee> just maybe nto talkign so much here today
<CaBlGuY> anyway, yea, K is ok I guess.....  and I for sure like 3.5 better than whatever was with breezey..
<CaBlGuY> Hobbsee:  ahhh  yes, I see the logs...
* CaBlGuY looks around the room O_0
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, it is an improvement
<CaBlGuY> ok, goin to eat..  bbl
<CaBlGuY> o/
<azathor> hola este canal es en espaol??
<slow-motion> bbs
<robert__> someone can help me with the sound of vlc and mplayer^
<robert__> ?
<slow-motion> re
<noaXess> if i compile the linux-sources with make-kpkg, wehre are the errors logged?
<MasterEvilAce> how do I make karamba open specific widgets whenever i open it?
<Hobbsee> noaXess: maybe in the directory above the source directory?
<noaXess> Hobbsee: in /usr/src ??
<noaXess> the sources are in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15
<noaXess> you know :)
* Hobbsee was answering generally.   hmm okay
<noaXess> aha.. ;
<noaXess> think error log should be in the source directory.. but i don't see anything.. or even a make-kpkg logfile..
<racookier> ok eth0 configured... thanks
<pekuja> I have a problem with power management. I have enabled ACPI suspend, but pressing the button on my keyboard does nothing. It works fine in Gnome.
<pekuja> also, using klaptop_acpi_helper directly works fine
<pekuja> but the suspend button does nothing
<katakombi> pekuja: you got lucky. my suspend button freezes the system
<pekuja> heh
<magicbronson> hi, i use a DVD->mpeg-4 encoder called HandBrake (originally available for BeOS) to back up my DVD's on my mac. does anyone know if there's something like this for kubuntu?
<dr_willis> ive used dvd::rip to copy dvds over to video files.
<dr_willis> and transcode.. and others.
<goldenear> magicbronson: you may use matroska for that
<magicbronson> goldenear: matroska? i typed it into adept and it didn't list anything. what repo is it in?
<goldenear> magicbronson: matroska in not a soft, it's a conatainer... there are some tools under linux to backup DVDs into a matroska .mkv file IIRC
<goldenear> you may ask on irc #matroska channel on the irc.corecodec.com server
<winbond> i did sofware raid0 and the setup stops at the GRUb installation screen , does anyone know what can couse this?
<StageZero> I search for a good software to manage meetings and todo-lists.
<dr_willis> using the live cd/livecd installer  winbond ?
<StageZero> Something like Microsoft Outlook, but without E-Mail-Client.
<StageZero> What can you recommend for this purpose?
<dr_willis> 'microsoft outlook' and 'good' :P lol....
<dr_willis> theres that firefox thang. :) but ive never used it.
<StageZero> Thunderbird?
<dr_willis> yea :P heh
* dr_willis was thinking ThunderFox. :P
<StageZero> Thunderbird is just a E-Mail-Client.
<winbond> i did sofware raid0 and the setup stops at the GRUb installation screen , does anyone know what can couse this?
<DrBair> StageZero: kontact
<DrBair> StageZero: or just Korganizer if you only want a calendar
<StageZero> Can Thunderbird (my E-Mail-Client) use contact-data from kontact?
<pussfeller> probably
<pussfeller> but why not use kmal
<pussfeller> kmail
<pussfeller> its all integrated with kopete too
<StageZero> KMail...
<pussfeller> kmail isnt that bad
<StageZero> I know Thunderbird from Windows and I like it.
<dr_willis> kopete - is too close to the name of a  Pepto-bismo   variant. :P
<charwood> Quick question: I installed Dapper 6.06 3 days ago.  So far apt-get upgrade has only installed 4 additional packages.  Usually this number is more like 150.  Are updates frozen for a while or is something wrong with my setup?
<DrBair> kmail is pretty nice too
<dr_willis> charwood,  not seen many updates yet either.
<charwood> I love kmail.  I won't use anything but it.
<dr_willis> charwood,  it also depends on the # of packages you got installed.
<pussfeller> i forward all to gmail now and let firefox handle it
* dr_willis hopes for a fixed CUPS some time soon
<charwood> dr_willis:  I think that even the default install has around 900.  I've added another couple hundred to this.  But usually even the default install will want to update tens if not hundreds.
* charwood hopes for a fix to fglrx for the mobility 200
<MasterEvilAce> WOW-- just realized a lame problem. My linux idles at 2-30% CPU.
<h3sp4wn> charwood: What is wrong with it just completely not working ?
<MasterEvilAce> er 20-30%
<charwood> h3sp4wn: Sorry, you mean the fglrx driver?
<MasterEvilAce> what's command to list out current processes with current CPU (non-updating)
<pussfeller> ps aux?
<h3sp4wn> charwood:  * charwood hopes for a fix to fglrx for the mobility 200
<MasterEvilAce> ty puss
<charwood> Right.  Currently the driver doesn't support onboard memory for my motherboard/graphics combo (a series of HP/Compaq notebooks).  It saddens me greatly.
<h3sp4wn> charwood: Have you tried installing the drivers from ati (i.e is the problem specific to ubuntu or a fault with the actual driver)
<charwood> h3sp4wn: From what I've read on numerous pages, the current driver (and the last few versions) has affected at least Suse, Gentoo, and Ubuntu so I have sort of assumed that it is affecting everyone.
<h3sp4wn> charwood: And any previous versions to that probably don't support xorg 7
<goldenear> magicbronson: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=21455
<charwood> h3sp4wn: That may be the case.  The last time I had it working was before 7 although that was on a slightly different computer.
<noaXess> hoe
<noaXess> have an make-kpkg error in the newest linux-source: bin natrlich sowiso dabei :) GRINS
<noaXess> are there any other information, created by make-kpkg?
<noaXess> !jave
<ubotu> noaXess: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noaXess> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<magicbronson> goldenear: thanks, reading now
<magicbronson> is there a package for this in some repository, or do you have to track it manually through sourceforge?
<vhs> alguien habla espaol
<jaims> bye
<charwood> vhs: Puedo tratar.
<imbrandon> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hey, somebody knows how to configure mouses with more than 3 buttons? i have a microsoft intellimouse 3000, with a clickable wheel, 2-axis wheel and a thumb button...
<rody-DruAl> I've got a little question, I'm using Kubuntu Live on my Windows XP system, but I can't seem to 'see' my (NTFS) hard drives? Do I need to do something before i can see these?
<charwood> rody-DruAl: They should be there by default.  Do you know how they are plugged into the motherboard and partitioned?
<charwood> Almost always Windows C: is the "hda1" device.
<rody-DruAl> charwood: it is one disk (laptop) partitioned into 3 smaller partitions
<rody-DruAl> I can see them now at /media/
<rody-DruAl> but when i click on them
<rody-DruAl> it says:
<rody-DruAl> Could not mount device.  Error was: mount: can't find /dev/hda1  in etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<charwood> rody-DruAl: Let's try it manually for fun then.  Open a konsole (Alt-F2, type "konsole")
<rody-DruAl> jep got that
<charwood> Then "cd /media" then "ls"
<rody-DruAl> only says: sdal
<charwood> Ok.  That is probably your SATA C:
<charwood> Now "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1"
<rody-DruAl> "/dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/sda1 busy"
<rody-DruAl> "according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted"
<charwood> rody-DruAl: "cd sda1"
<charwood> rody-DruAl: "ls" (LS)
<charwood> rody-DruAl: Does it show your directories?
<rody-DruAl> nope
<rody-DruAl> i get in the directory
<rody-DruAl> but nothing
<rody-DruAl> it's seems empty :S
<charwood> rody-DruAl: Tricky.  Try "sudo umount /dev/sda1" and then try remounting it.
<rody-DruAl> device is busy zegt ie dan
<rody-DruAl> sorry
<rody-DruAl> that was dutch :)
<rody-DruAl> device is busy it says :)
<charwood> rody-DruAl: Yeah, Dutch isn't much my specialty.  (-8
<rody-DruAl> i can see the drives in the storage media screen, they point to: hda1 hda5 en hda6
<rody-DruAl> not sda
<wasp_ems> hello
<rody-DruAl> but i can't open them
<rody-DruAl> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hey, somebody knows how to configure mouses with more than 3 buttons? i have a microsoft intellimouse 3000, with a clickable wheel, 2-axis wheel and a thumb button...
<wasp_ems> i have a problem with xine can someone help me?
<rody-DruAl> when it boots, it also says something like: (mount: command not implemented) ... maybe this has something todo with it
<wasp_ems>  I have found more than one occurance of 'xine' in your PATH:
<charwood> rody-DruAl: You could try "sudo mkdir /media/windows" then "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows"
<wasp_ems>          /usr/bin/X11/xine
<wasp_ems>          /usr/bin/xine
<wasp_ems>          You have probably installed xine-ui more than once, or the directory
<wasp_ems>          where you have installed xine occurs more than once in your PATH.
<wasp_ems>          Technically, this is not really a problem, but it's probably
<wasp_ems>          somewhat confusing, as it's not obvious, which xine you're using.
<wasp_ems>          You should probably uninstall the copies that you don't use...
<wasp_ems>          Further tests assume, you're using /usr/bin/X11/xine
<wasp_ems> it tells me i have installed it twice and i get this message
<charwood> rody-DruAl: It may be that /dev/sda1 is your CD drive.
<kkathman> I am trying to install the static Opera deb, but Im getting a dependency message saying that I need xlib6g and xlibs. I installed xlibs-dev  and libx11-dev but apparently this doesnt seem to help. Is there something else I need to install to get xlib6g and xlibs??
<wasp_ems> how can i remove one of them?
<kubuntutaotao> i am using kdevelop3,when i compile,show a messege for "aclocal: configure.in: 8: macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library".why/
<charwood> wasp_ems: as root you can simply delete the link to xine out of /usr/bin/
<wasp_ems> so i just find the xine icon and delete it?
<rody-DruAl> charwood: that works,
<rody-DruAl> it doesn't give an error msg at least :)
<charwood> rody-DruAl: Wonderful.
<rody-DruAl> but now, how to go further?
<sorush20> hi guys is there a kmymoney channel?
<charwood> wasp_ems: I doubt that you can delete it without being root.  You will probably need to log into a konsole and "sudo rm /usr/bin/xine"
<rody-DruAl> i'm a bit of a noob still ;)
<wasp_ems> charwood: ok thanx
<charwood> rody-DruAl: There is absolutely nothing wrong with that.  Welcome to Linux.
<rody-DruAl> when i try to go into the windows directory it says: "permission denied"
<rody-DruAl> charwood: hehe thanx :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !mouse
<ubotu> it has been said that mouse is Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev Installing extra cursor themes can be done easily with gcursor
<charwood> rody-DruAl: Well, as you can probably tell I'm not a Kubuntu expert either.   The problem is that we mounted your drive as root and so it defaults to only visible as root.
<charwood> rody-DruAl: You should be able to access it by running konqueror as root "kdesu konqueror".
<rody-DruAl> charwood: damn you're right.. i do get to the drives now..
<rody-DruAl> but i'm not logged in as root i think.. let's try loggging out
<rody-DruAl> what is the default root password? do you know that?
<charwood> rody-DruAl: It is generally discouraged to use kde as root.  The real solution is to edit your /etc/fstab so that all uses can mount those drives and that it happens automatically.
<charwood> rody-DruAl: It's sort of strange how kubuntu does it.  You have to set it yourself.  "sudo passwd root"
<rody-DruAl> ahh ok
<rody-DruAl> hmm.. now i can't seem to get back to my session because it asks for a password :)
<rody-DruAl> hehe let's reboot
<charwood> rody-DruAl: Hang on.
<charwood> You need to add the following to /etc/fstab: "
<charwood>  /dev/hda1       /media/windows        ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<rody-DruAl> just a sec, it's rebooting
<rody-DruAl> ok is this possible with a live cd?
<charwood> rody-DruAl: I'm pretty sure that once that is in fstab you can mount the drive normally.
<rody-DruAl> ok, i'll try that when it booted again
<rody-DruAl> charwood i think i can't edit fstab because I run kubuntu from a live cd
<rody-DruAl> charwood: it seems to work now, i just type in the line you gave me every time. No problem, it's just a test anyhow!
<rody-DruAl> thanks alot!
<charwood> rody-DruAl: You are welcome.
<newb123> hi guyz! :)
<auTONYmous> I got a problem...brand new install of kubuntu dapper
<auTONYmous> I installed, ran an update using the default repos, now kdesu is broken
<rabby> what is last version of Kubuntu?
<newb123> how long will it take to get my cd's?
<aseigo> rabby: 6.06, dapper
<rabby> thx
<newb123> the distro's stores are in the neerthalands if am not wrong rite?
<robin> netherlands ?
<newb123> netherlands*
<robin> Dutch you mean ?
<newb123> ya
<robin> you can select Dutch yes.
<newb123> :( i live there and i think it will take long!
<auTONYmous> if anybody can help my kdesu problem : http://pastebin.com/765510
<robin> newb123: I live there too, you can download the iso, why you want the cd.
<waspious> hello i have a problem...i removed all the xine files from my pc cause i had a problem, i restarted my pc and now i do not seem to have a graphical interface..i am on a black screen where i can log on..what can i do to fix it?
<newb123> :0 i have no burner at th emoment pc good pc is gone but my friend can do it for me within 1 hour he has rlly fast inernet
<robin> looks you have removed more than only the xine files.
<robin> newb123: you have to do something about your english :P
<waspious> robin:i dont think so..but what can i do?
<waspious> the same thing had happened when i tried to upgrade to dapper\
<newb123> sorry i mean i have no cd burner at the moment!
<auTONYmous> brb
<robin> waspious: well, first thing, how did you remove the xine stuff ?
<waspious> from adept\
<newb123> hehe robin the master kubunta pro!
<robin> waspious: ok, check the /var/log/Xorg*** files
<newb123> kabuntu*
<robin> waspious: maybe you will find an error message there.
<newb123> Kubuntu strange name
<auTONYmous> aaah...great. Now I'm getting the kdesu window, with "conversation with su failed"
<robin> hmm sounds really something ugly :)
<waspious> how do i open the xorg log file?
<robin> what did you do :)
<newb123> man ik haat dit!
<robin> waspious: use cat
<robin> waspious: cat <filename>
<auTONYmous> robin: nothin. brand new load, one update, default repos
<robin> auTONYmous: strange, I have no idea.
<robin> I got a question myself. If I run setxkbmap I get a seg fault :\..
<waspious> robin it went through allot of pages and then stopped..i cannot view them..anything else i can do?
<robin> waspious: sorry use: cat <filename> | less
<robin> waspious: than you can scroll it.
<waspious> i cannot
<robin> error from setxbkmap: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/765525
<slow-motion> bye
<robin> waspious: with the page up/down and the error keys ?
<robin> newb123: what do you hate ?
<Search4Lancer> I have no sound from flash movies.... and it sucks
<waspious> it does not work
<robin> waspious: hmm it should, oh well the error message is (if there is one) at the end.
<fentekreel> can some one help me get vnc working?
<waspious> well it does not say about an error anywhere...
<auTONYmous> hmm...seems someone else has had the same problem with kdesu
<auTONYmous> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=5712.0
<aro_ron> I need some help installing KDE along side Gnome on my Dpper install. it keeps giving me a long list of errors, and wants to uninstall the gonme desktop before installing KDE. Any solutions?
<waspious> the command to start the graphical is what?
<fabim> startx
<robin> ^^
<waspious> i run startx and i got the message unable to start c session --no /home/waspius/ ./xsession etc
<robin> brb
<fabim> i have a silicon motion  links 3dm in a laptop but i am using an external monitor . i have the silicon package installed , but i can't get a resolution bigger that 640X480
<waspious> basically it says i have no session managers,no window managers,and no emulators
<robin> waspious: maybe adept has deinstalled a lot more than only xine
<waspious> maybe but how can i fix it
<robin> waspious: can you re-install kdm and kde-desktop ?
<waspious> how?
<auTONYmous> weird...all that problem, and a reboot fixed it.
<auTONYmous> waspious: are you in Gnome right now?
<waspious> no
<auTONYmous> CLI?
<waspious> feugw
<waspious> euxaristw
<robin> waspious: apt-get install kdm
<fentekreel> is there a apt-get for flash?
<auTONYmous> Automatix, FTW!
<robin> and apt-get install kde
<robin> fentekreel: yes, if you have added the multiverse / universe repositories
<robin> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<TheHighChild> fentekreel you can search the repositories with adept or 'apt-cache search <package>
<robin> fentekreel: the package is flashplugin-nonfree
<magicbronson> i want to install more ram into this computer. is there a program i can run which will indicate what kind to get and how much more can fit?
<TheHighChild> magicbronson no you'll need to check the manufacturer specs
<TheHighChild> magicbronson if you know what motherboard you have, I will look it up
<magicbronson> TheHighChild: thanks! is there any way to tell what motherboard i have without opening it up?
<magicbronson> (this is a computer someone else put together for a family member that i inherited)
<TheHighChild> magicbronson: not that I know of. However, if it is a premanufacturrer machine, it should have a make and model. I can look it up from that
<TheHighChild> magicbronson oh, my bad
<TheHighChild> magicbronson How old is it?
<magicbronson> a year tops
<magicbronson> it has an AMD Athlon 2400 XP 2400+
<magicbronson> but only 256 MB of RAM
<magicbronson> and i find Kubuntu sluggish with this little memory
<TheHighChild> magicbronson I suggest getting a hold of the guy that assembled it and asking him. Heck, maybe he'll come over and put the RAM in for you
<magicbronson> yeah, that's what i'll do, thanks
<Leopard> hej. can i do a dist-upgrade from the cdrom ?
<thompa> is there some way to change the desktop background on one of the multiple desktops?
<gil_> i need help
<gil_> where is the file that lists repositories
<gil_> i made a mistake and now adept wont start
<katakombi> its /etc/apt/sources.lst
<gil_> thanks
<dutch> /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheHighChild> thompa yes, right click on the desktop > configure desktop
<TheHighChild> in there, you'llhave a dropdown list asking which dekstop setting you'd like to change
<TheHighChild> did that work for you thompa?
<TheHighChild> oops, left, my bad
<gil_> ok i need some help here with azureus
<gil_> anyone
<gil_> ?
<TheHighChild> gil_ waht is your problem?
<gil_> installed azureues...but it wont load up....
<gil_> i think it may be a java issue
<TheHighChild> What method did you use to install Azureus?
<gil_> fro adept
<TheHighChild> ok, one sec
<defrysk>  gil_ why not try ktorrent
<magicbronson> hey, does anyone if there is an equivalent of gmail notifier for kubuntu?
<magicbronson> know*
<TheHighChild> gil_ do you see azureus in your 'Internet' programs list?
<defrysk> magicbronson, there is one in karamba i believe
<magicbronson> defrysk: what's karamba?
<defrysk> eye candy for kde
<magicbronson> defrysk: cool
<TheHighChild> kcheckgmail?
<defrysk> karamba has a pop3 notifier afaIk
<gil_> yes its installed but wont load up....starts loading all devices then disappears
<defrysk> so you can use that
<magicbronson> TheHighChild: is kcheckgmail a package? i typed "gmail" into adept and found nothing
<TheHighChild> ok gil_ open a konsole and type 'azureus' see if you get errors on the startup and what they are
<TheHighChild> magicbronson yeah, I just did an apt-cache search and it turned up. I don't use it, just suggested it as an option
<TheHighChild> magicbronson perhaps we have a different sources.list you want me to make mine available? no warranty on it though ;)
<magicbronson> TheHighChild: that'd be great
<gil_> i get a whole bunch of java errors
<defrysk> gil_, got sunjava installed ?
<jrattner> Anyone know when Amarok 1.4 will be added to the repos?
<chavo> jrattner, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<chavo> it won't be in dapper main
<gil_> how do i install sunjava
<gil_> sorry for the ignorance
<defrysk> gil_, sunjava in the repos is b0rked so dont use that one it wil lock up apt
<defrysk> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<crimsun> defrysk: borked?
<jrattner> gil_, take a look at easyubuntu
<defrysk> crimsun, jes the sunjavapackage has locked up several apt users
<crimsun> defrysk: using $apt or adept?
<defrysk> not sure what they used , adept i beleieve
<defrysk> they had to sudo dpkg --configure -a to fix the lock and had no java installed
<crimsun> good god, 33 bugs already
<gil_> ok
<gil_> where do i get this java pacakge
<dutch> crimsun, :)
<defrysk> gil_, you'll have to make one ;)
<gil_> no deb
<gil_> ?
<defrysk> gil_, no you are gonna make the deb
<defrysk> isnt that exiting ?
<gil_> oh yeah.....joy
<defrysk> lol
<gil_> the guide here says that multiverse comes with sun package? is that the one that is "borked"
<defrysk> multiverse pakage is not working at the moment so dont use it
<gil_> ok
<gil_> all i want is my azureus to work
<defrysk> gil_, go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fabecb1554d75cd3116507e4da83335d4e4f8f3e
<magicbronson> TheHighChild: if it's less of a pain, you could just tell me what repos you're tracking
<defrysk> first download the javapackage as staded in the wiki and make sure to get the .bin , not the rpm.bin
<defrysk> stated*
<fentekreel> does anyone here have any experience with getting also working on an nforce3 board?
<crimsun> fentekreel: did you mean "alsa"?
<gil_> ok
<TheHighChild> magicbronson sorry, I forgot. Lol, here they are now
<TheHighChild> http://milkspank.com/ubuntu/sources.list_THC
<gil_> thanks
<fentekreel> yeah
<fentekreel> that too ;)
<fentekreel> heh
<gil_> now that i am here...could someone please help me with suspend mode on my toshiba laptop
<magicbronson> TheHighChild: thanks!
<defrysk> gil_,   JRE 5.0 Update 7
<fentekreel> i'm trying to get the spdif working
<gil_> yes got it already
<defrysk> Linux self-extracting file is the one you want
<gil_> i cant for the life of me get this freaking machine to get out of suspend
<TheHighChild> gil_ what machine?
<defrysk> gil_, before you can download you have to tic the Accept License Agreement button
<fentekreel> cuz i'm trying to get amrok working but it wont play out
<gil_> i have a toshiba m40x
<gil_> i have not been able to get suspend mode to work ok
<gil_> actually its totally bunk
<defrysk> fentekreel, http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch04s03.html
<gil_> it goes into suspend but does not go out
<fentekreel> yeah defrysk
<defrysk> fentekreel, and set amarok to the xine engine
<fentekreel> ok thats done
<defrysk> fentekreel, restart amarok and try it
<magicbronson> kubuntu is automounting my external usb hard drive at /media/sda. this is working fine, except it doesn't actually become aware of the contents until i click the icon that appears on my desktop (if i cd into /media/sda and ls, nothing appears). will this be fixed if i add it to my fstab?
<lwells> how can I upgrade to Dapper??
<defrysk> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<fentekreel> strange amrokplays but it wont play groove salad
<defrysk> soma.fm right ?
<fentekreel> yeah
<defrysk> hmm
<fentekreel> i am getting system sounds so i know that works out of the 1/8" jack
<defrysk> let me try
<gil_> defrysk: give me a hand with this
<defrysk> gil_, got the download ?
<gil_> got the download and made it executable....now what?
<defrysk> fentekreel, doublkick one of the streamlinks
<fentekreel> its not associated with anything
<fentekreel> the pls file
<fentekreel> hmm
<fentekreel> i doble clicked and it failed to open but when i open the pls file with amaok there is no sound
<defrysk> gil sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common
<defrysk> did you not open the .pls with amarok ?
<defrysk> gil you got multiverse and universe enabled ?
<defrysk> fentekreel, also groove salad seems a bit congested of and on
<defrysk> volume is up
<defrysk> ?
<fentekreel> yea 82%
<gil_> yes
<defrysk> and it recognized mp3 ?
<fentekreel> i dont have any mp3's atm
<defrysk> not an unknow format message in amarok I mean ?
<fentekreel> all on another hd
<fentekreel> oh no
<defrysk> then the sound has probs
<defrysk> open alsamixer and see if one of the lines is muted
<fentekreel> though i get system sounds
<defrysk> fentekreel, otherwise turn off arts , that what i usually do anyway
<fentekreel> arts?
<defrysk> the kde sound server
<fentekreel> ahh
<defrysk> in kde4 arts wil be gone \o/
<gil_> defrysk: i dont have these packages....what repository are they on
<lwells> is just changed the source list to upgrade to dapper, is that ok?
<defrysk> gil_, what packages ?
<fentekreel> arts isn't running
<gil_> java-package
<defrysk> fentekreel, you need multiverse enabled
<cycykewl> Hi
<fentekreel> ok
<cycykewl> Just little question :) Can I found terminal theme ? and where ?
<defrysk> fentekreel do sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list and put multiverse behind every universe you see
<fentekreel> well according to adept its instaled
<magicbronson> anybody here know anything about mounting usb hard drives and perhaps miss my question?
<defrysk> ok
<fentekreel> ok doing that
<defrysk> fentekreel, wait
<fentekreel> ok
<gil_> i dont have multiuvers
<defrysk> go to the folder where you downloaded the package to
<defrysk> gil_, then add id as i told you
<fentekreel> which package
<defrysk> lines ending with universe add multiverse
<defrysk> fentekreel, add multiverse first
<fentekreel> the where should i add it
<defrysk> fentekreel, like so :
<defrysk> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe multiverse
<defrysk> as an exaple
<defrysk> example
<lwells> HI
<fentekreel> ok, i've not done this before
<fentekreel> should i uncomment them
<defrysk> fentekreel, and do that with all lines ending with universe
<defrysk> no
<defrysk> no
<lwells> I changed the source list, then I ran Adept to upgrade to Bagger, is this correct??
<defrysk> do what i said dont think
<fentekreel> ok then there are no lines that are not commented that have universe after them
<defrysk> fentekreel, uncomment the universe multiverse lines then
<defrysk> and save
<lwells> How will I know if I have updated to Dapper?
<fentekreel> ok done
<defrysk> fentekreel, now sudo apt-get update
<fentekreel> ok
<defrysk> fentekreel, then sudo apt-get install java-package
<lwells> Does this process also update the KDE?
<defrysk> lwells, yes
<fentekreel> done
<lwells> I need to reboot to see the changes?
<defrysk> and if you install about 800 packages you are upgrading to dapper
<defrysk> lwells, might be kandy
<defrysk> handy
<lwells> Kandy?
<defrysk> nm
<blam> hello
<lwells> oh ok,lol
<fentekreel> i installed with the dapper dvd
<blam> can someone help me
<defrysk> !help
<blam> !help
<blam> that not goina help :-P
<b0uncer> hi again..
<LjL> have got a network problem. every time i boot, no DNS server is configured, and none appears in the KDE Network settings. setting up one makes everything work, but only till next reboot. adding a "nameserver" entry in /etc/network/interfaces didn't help either
<defrysk> !anyone
<b0uncer> how do I convert wav -> mp3 on Kubuntu 6.06?
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<defrysk> sorry
<b0uncer> can't find lame anywhere
<jack12> has somebody experience with the lenovo /IBM thinkpad x60s and the kubuntu 6.06?
<defrysk> b0uncer,
<b0uncer> defrysk?
<blam> i have the new kubuntu it wont install becuase theres some problem with my partitions.  some problem suse and fedora dont a have a problem with.
<defrysk> you need multiverse universe
<blam> the installer and qtparted crash when scanning my partitions
<b0uncer> defrysk, I thought I had them?
<fentekreel> ok i got that java sudo finished
<defrysk> fentekreel, now go to the folder where you downloaded the package
<defrysk> b0uncer, lame is in the repos
<defrysk> fentekreel, now fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_07-linux-i586.bin
<gil_> ok thanks defrysk....i got it done
<b0uncer> defrysk, ok, gotta check my config file again...I think I've rewritten it twice today and still doing some typos or something.. :( too much coffee or something
<b0uncer> thanks
<blam> i cant fdisk either it will say Unable to open /dev/hda
<defrysk> gil_, then sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update07_i386.deb
<fentekreel> i didnt download anything ...
<gil_> did it
<defrysk> gil_, now udo update-alternatives --config java
<defrysk> and set it to the number corresponding with sunjava
<fentekreel> i'm confused now
<fentekreel> java is already installed
<emefarr> New Kubuntu user, trying to install perl modules, error --> "Can't test w/o successful make".  gcc and make are installed (via apt-get)
<defrysk> fentekreel, did you download the sunjava package ?
<fentekreel> no
<fentekreel> i'm not sure why i need it
<defrysk> why not ?
<fentekreel> java works fine
<defrysk> fentekreel, to install java perhaps ?
<defrysk> ok nm
* defrysk gives up
<_rabby> test
<fentekreel> i'm not sure what java has to do with amarok not playing sound
<gil_> how do i do update-alternatives
<defrysk> fentekreel, sorry was about gil_
<defrysk> got confused
<fentekreel> no worries man
<defrysk> gil_, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<defrysk> do that
<defrysk> and set it to the number corresponding with sunjava
<gil_> ok done
<defrysk> gil_, that 1
<defrysk> thats
<defrysk> ok start azureus
<defrysk> time to walk the dog
<me2win> defrysk: you actually own a dog or was that a pun?
<defrysk> me2win, i own a dog
<defrysk> not a pun
<me2win> defrysk: hehe
<defrysk> could be one but no
<defrysk> its ALIVE!!!
<defrysk> the dog that is
<me2win> lol
<defrysk> gil_, it works now ?
<defrysk> *curious
<defrysk> hey we got root
<synmoo> Anyone know of a way, be it an application or config tweak, to make use of the extra buttons on my mouse?
<jack12> does anybody have the lenovo x60s?
<kronoz> can somone help me with installing nvidia drivers (lastest) on kubuntu dapper?
<TheHighChild> synmoo what mouse?
<synmoo> MS Intellimouse Explorer 2
<gil_> need to restart
<gil_> one sec
<kronoz> before I have tried doing it with the nvidia installer and nvidia-xconfig but that doesn't work causing the system to hang after the bootsplash
<synmoo> TheHighChild: has two extra thumb buttons that are traditionally back and forward
<TheHighChild> By 'make use' do you want it to go back and forth in firefox or do you want to map them to functions?
<kronoz> and the standard/propreity driver choice in kcontrol display module won't work
<synmoo> TheHighChild: the ability to map in various ways would be nice, but my primary goal is forward and back in the browser, yes.
<TheHighChild> synmoo http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184644
<TheHighChild> let me know
<kronoz> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<synmoo> TheHighChild: Didn't think to look there. I'll check it out right now. Thanks.
<TheHighChild> np, I just googled 'intellimouse ubuntu' and it came up
<synmoo> TheHighChild: Thanks for doing that as opposed to telling me to google. I appreciate it.
<trappist> is there a way to manage what daemons start at boot that *works*?  rcconf, bum, and the think in kcontrol all pretend to work but don't remove rc*.d symlinks.
<fentekreel> ugh still not working
<h3sp4wn> sysv-rc-conf
<TheHighChild> np man. I know how it is.
<trappist> s/think/thing/
<synmoo> TheHighChild: I've just come to find that many of my questions are easier answered here where as sifting through google can take time.
<magicbronson> kubuntu is automounting my external usb hard drive at /media/sda. this is working fine, except it doesn't actually become aware of the contents until i click the icon that appears on my desktop (if i cd into /media/sda and ls, nothing appears). will this be fixed if i add it to my fstab?
<h3sp4wn> trappist: sysv-rc-conf does work pretty well
<TheHighChild> synmoo I hear that. Google is teh sux a lot these days, IMO. I'm gonna try the link myself for my MX610
<TheHighChild> 610*
<TheHighChild> 5*
<trappist> h3sp4wn: trying now, thanks
<TheTourist> anyone know if the Epson CX4700 will work on kubuntu?
<noaXess> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<RobNyc> anyone here can try somethign for me, in xchat, do view > Tree and see if the colors still works for your channels
<MrBallZ> Hi,
<fentekreel> do i have to install something to get mp3's working?
<exhale> !mp3
<RobNyc> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Hawkwind> RobNyc: Works here for me though I'm using config files from another distro/system
<RobNyc> Hawkwind, thats why
<MrBallZ> I want to know the name of the panel or what was it, that lets you quick lanunch upto 9 aplications, its for kde ...
<RobNyc> Hawkwind, in kubuntu its the only place it doesnt work for me, it was fine in ubuntu but i've decided to start using kde again
<fentekreel> thanks
<Hawkwind> RobNyc: Weird.  Haven't heard of that happening before
<trappist> h3sp4wn: that's not deleting them either!
<Hawkwind> trappist: !!!!!!!!
<barros> is bootsplash patch applied to the linux-source package?
<Hawkwind> trappist: It's you!
<trappist> heya Hawkwind
<barros> i dont think so..
<Hawkwind> trappist: You're using Kubuntu now ?
<trappist> yep
<Hawkwind> trappist: Nice.  I've got it on a spare box, about to leave Mandriva permanently and make Kubuntu my main OS :)
<mads> uhmm beer
<trappist> Hawkwind: good move :)
<h3sp4wn> trappist: It does seem to work (i.e my machine doesn't have bluez or any of that stuff running at the moment)
<trappist> h3sp4wn: maybe I misunderstand ubuntu's init system, then.  when I turn something like that off, I expect to find its symlink missing from the appropriate /etc/rc*.d dir
<MidMark> hi
<MidMark> is there a wiki page or something else that explains the differences between: main, restricted, universe and multiverse?
<HymnToLife> !sections
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> damn, I don't rmeber the factoisd for it
<HymnToLife> basically, main and universe are free software
<HymnToLife> and restrited/multiverse ar non-free
<RobNyc> maybe ill try re-installing not sure
<defrysk> MidMark, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Repositories?highlight=%28repositories%29 (took me ten secs to find)
<fentekreel> woo!
<fentekreel> i can hear music
<HymnToLife> lucky you
<trappist> defrysk: and it doesn't answer his question
<defrysk> fentekreel, what was the fix ?
<fentekreel> the codecs were not installe
<fentekreel> as far as i can tell
<fentekreel> i've only been using ubuntu for 3 days
<fentekreel> so i'm not the brightest
<defrysk> oic
<MidMark> defrysk: ten secs but it asks to another question...
<defrysk> universe = other then gnu
<exhale> easyubuntu is kubuntu compitable right?
<defrysk> multiverse is patented and stuff
<fentekreel> ahh
<fentekreel> ok
<Hawkwind> exhale: There is an easykubuntu as well
<fentekreel> now for net beans ;)
<MidMark> restricted?
<RobNyc> anyone here can try somethign for me, in xchat, do view > Tree and see if the colors still works for your channels  stats.. like it highlights certain colors when certain things go on ..
<imbrandon> exhale: yes
<defrysk> restricted yes
<kbrooks_> Hawkwind: no, tthats old
<defrysk> main is all gnu licenced
<MidMark> defrysk: restricted is what?
<kbrooks_> defrysk: dont mislead
<defrysk> mislead ?
<kbrooks_> defrysk: not everything in main is licensed under the GNU GPL
<defrysk> kbrooks_, or similar to gnu
<Hawkwind> kbrooks_: Ahhh, someone came in here talking about it yesterday.  It had an updated date of just a week or so ago
<kbrooks_> defrysk: all of main is licensed under the GNU GPL *or* a compatible license
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !mouse
<gil> defrysk: thanks it works now
<ubotu> hmm... mouse is Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev Installing extra cursor themes can be done easily with gcursor
<defrysk> kbrooks_, ok agree
<trappist> same with universe
<MidMark> also not all in universe in NOT gnu...
<gil> azureus
<defrysk> gil, good :)
<Hawkwind> trappist: So didn't you leave Mandrake for Debian originally ?  What made you switch to *Ubuntu if I might ask ?
<defrysk> gil, now start using ktorrent
<gil> hahah nice
<defrysk> jk
<trappist> Hawkwind: I did, and once I figured out what ubuntu was all about, it sounded right up my alley, so I switched
<MidMark> for example krusader is gnu, but it's in universe
<magicbronson> help! i'm installing sun java and adept is hanging at the step "Preparing installation of sun-java5-bin..." I clicked "show details" and the installer is prompting me to accept the license agreement, but I have no way of hitting OK!
<kbrooks_> defrysk: a GNU GPL compatible license complies to the 4 freedoms of Free Software
<gil> the only thing is that i cant see the aureus icon on the sys tray
<gil> its onyl a blank square
<MidMark> magicbronson: known issue, install it manually
<kosh> magicbronson: cancel it and install it from the command line
<Hawkwind> trappist: Nice.  I'm still a bit nervous about the switch over since I don't know it all that well.  Only been using it on the spare box since June 1st when Dapper went final
<magicbronson> oh. ok
<kosh> magicbronson: the sun java thing is its own world from everything else
<trappist> Hawkwind: I never looked back :)  it's nice
<kosh> magicbronson: and it should just not be available
<magicbronson> should i just close adept?
<kosh> cancel the install then close adept
<imbrandon> !sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre is, like, totally, ... to install Suns Java enable multiverse and universe repositories and type "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre" in a terminal
<niGhTm4r3> hey
<niGhTm4r3> i`m trying to install xgl
<defrysk> sun-java5-jre has bugs so dont install for now
<MidMark> so someone that has true definitions for repositary like: restricted, universe and multiverse?
<magicbronson> i see no way to cancel it
<Hawkwind> trappist: So when I need help I know who to come running to :)  You helped me so much when I first came to Mandrake, without you, and other too, I would have been lost for sure
<defrysk> roll your own java package
<kosh> okay just tryin close adept then
<imbrandon> defrysk: howso , works fine for most everyone
<defrysk> imbrandon, I had more then two ho got a locked apt
<imbrandon> defrysk: please dont mislead peple
<niGhTm4r3> but when i try doing PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/opt/fdo/lib/pkgconfig ACLOCAL='aclocal -I /opt/fdo/share/aclocal' PATH=/opt/fdo/bin:$PATH util/modular/build.sh -m /home/<username>/cvs/Mesa -D /opt/fdo i get aclocal: configure.ac: 37: macro `AM_CFLAGS' not found in library
<trappist> Hawkwind: I'm usually around :)
<defrysk> due to sunjava install
<winbond> tem temperatures?
<winbond> <winbond> i cant get the grub to install with raid0
<imbrandon> defrysk: thats an adept bug not java
<defrysk> imbrandon, pardon ?
<defrysk> imbrandon, ok sorry
<Hawkwind> trappist: One of the first things I tried after install was sudo apt-get install ipkungfu and I was so happy when I saw it say it was going to install :)
<defrysk> i only heard peoplle complaining about java tho
<magicbronson> kosh: you said "cancel it and install from command line" - can you give me the command? sorry
<kosh> my view on sun java is that java is not that bad of a language, I don't want to use it for any reason but it is not horribly bad but that packaging it at this point is a huge mistake until they fix their licenses
<imbrandon> defrysk: it is with any click throu lic in adept
<defrysk> i see
<kosh> magicbronson: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<magicbronson> thanks
<winbond> can somone help me our with raid?????????
<synmoo> winbond: did you use the alt install disk?
<MidMark> restricted and multiverse... what is the difference?
<imbrandon> MidMark: google is your friend
<winbond> whats a alt install disc?
<defrysk> winbond, the not livecd
<imbrandon> winbond: it is what you will need to install on raid
<winbond> yes , its not live
<defrysk> old stile install
<synmoo> winbond: It's a version of the kubuntu cd that has what you need to install on a raid system
<niGhTm4r3> any ideeas on what could be wrong?
<winbond> i can setup raid partitions but then when i get to install GRUB it stops
<imbrandon> niGhTm4r3: what are you trying to do ?
<magicbronson> i get:
<magicbronson> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<magicbronson> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kosh> adept is probably still open then
<magicbronson> probably because i closed adept mid-installation
<magicbronson> no it's not
<defrysk> magicbronson, installing jre ?
<synmoo> winbond: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/dapper/
<kosh> ah
<imbrandon> winbond: you need a /boot partition thats not on raid for grub to install and work on /dev/hda
<magicbronson> best way to remove lock?
<synmoo> winbond: scroll down to Alternate Install CD and get an ISO there that matches your system
<magicbronson> defrysk: yes
<defrysk> magicbronson, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kosh> magicbronson: do sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock  and tell me what has that file open
<defrysk> magicbronson, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<winbond> ok . so how can i get the raid to work then?
<imbrandon> defrysk: omg ,thatr wont fix the lock
<magicbronson> dpkg    6337 root    3uW  REG   3,65    0 3680060 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<defrysk> imbrandon, yes it does
<kosh> magicbronson: okay sudo kill 6337
<magicbronson> done
<kosh> magicbronson: and then try the install again
<synmoo> winbond: the install will ask you if you are using RAID. tell it so and it will make the necessary config changes.
<MidMark> imbrandon: not today!
<alfa^^> but when i try doing PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/opt/fdo/lib/pkgconfig ACLOCAL='aclocal -I /opt/fdo/share/aclocal' PATH=/opt/fdo/bin:$PATH util/modular/build.sh -m /home/<username>/cvs/Mesa -D /opt/fdo i get aclocal: configure.ac: 37: macro `AM_CFLAGS' not found in library
<magicbronson> should i dpkg --configure like defrysk says?
<alfa^^> iam having problems installing xfl
<defrysk> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kosh> magicbronson: you can try that first if you want
<magicbronson> what exactly does that do?
<defrysk> unlocks the database
<kosh> magicbronson: it tells dpkg to try and continue with configuring packages that it only partially worked though
<winbond> so i can setup , lets say /boot and /swap as single drive partitions and rais the / and / home and it should work???
<magicbronson> oh, ok
<kosh> it does not unlock the database at all, it has nothing to do with locks
<defrysk> well it fixes the prob
<synmoo> winbond: no reason why not
<imbrandon> defrysk: I applaud your efforts but please only awnser if you are sure it is correct as to not confuse now people
<winbond> ok , good info , maybe ill get through it , thank you
<winbond> one more question ,   why wont the x start first time with x850 ati card?
<winbond> how can i make it start?
<defrysk> imbrandon, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/sun-java5/+bug/47273
<magicbronson> does sun-java5-bin also install the browser plugin?
<synmoo> winbond: not sure. No experience with that.
<winbond> ok , thanks a lot
<defrysk> imbrandon, got it now ?
<imbrandon> defrysk: thats not -jre , also we were speaking of adept , it is a known issue
<defrysk> nm
<imbrandon> defrysk: yes i got it each and every day i'm in here helping, i've been through this 100 times
<imbrandon> and with mornfal the adept developer
<defrysk> magicbronson, yes it install also the browerplug-in
<dutch> SeanTater, where are you in the tar heel ?
<sdolnack> has anyoen gotten Xgl/Compiz to work in Kubuntu?
<ubuntu> hello,how can I mount a ntfs device giving normal user read access
<guptan> hello,how can I mount a ntfs device giving normal user read access
<RobNyc> any of u guys have XGL ?
<SeanTater> dutch: Charlotte -- how did you know I was in NC?
<LjL> have got a network problem. every time i boot, no DNS server is configured, and none appears in the KDE Network settings. setting up one makes everything work, but only till next reboot. adding a "nameserver" entry in /etc/network/interfaces didn't help either
<SeanTater> RobNyc: nope -- try #ubuntu-xgl if it's still there
<LjL> is it just me, or the xgl rage has toned down quite a bit and quite quickly?
<SeanTater> guptan: add the option "user" (no quotes) to the option area in fstab for the appropriate drive.
<SeanTater> guptan: If you pastebin your fstab, I'll edit it for you
<magicbronson> defrysk: i've installed the sun-java5-* packages from the command line and restarted firefox, but the java plugin is still not installed
<SeanTater> LjL: I never used it in the first place
<defrysk> magicbronson, did you restart firefox ?
<SeanTater> LjL: I'm waiting until KDE4
<trix`G> If I use a standard install of kubuntu with my GeForce 7800GT will I be using inferior drivers because of the "only-free" mindset of the ubuntu distro?
<SeanTater> Anybody have any ideas as to how long until KDE4?
<defrysk> magicbronson,  sudo update-alternatives --config java set it to /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java (option 1)
<LjL> SeanTater: i did give it a try, but i never really thought about *keeping* it for a minute... at least until it's way more mature
<chavo> SeanTater, at least 6-8 months for the first previews
<SeanTater> trix`G: By default, yes, but I have a NVIDIA and it's fairly simple to add the other driver.
<drayen> how do you hiberate a laptop from kbuntu?
<guptan> SeanTater: I'm on live kubuntu, i want to write a iso image which is in my NTFS partition
<chavo> xgl works perfectly here, in fact it fixes a bug with geforce 6600 cards and anialiasing
<SeanTater> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<trix`G> SeanTater: By fairly simple do you mean simply download the other driver from nvidia's website? Or is it located somewhere else?
<SeanTater> trix`G: just read what ubotu said,
<defrysk> magicbronson, got it ?
<trix`G> ahh thanks
<SeanTater> trix`G: that's how I got it to work
<magicbronson> defrysk: the only sun option was option 3: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<guptan> SeanTater: is there any method to mount NTFS without restarting, I can do it as sudo but then normal user won't have read permission
<defrysk> magicbronson, in your case use nr3 :)
<aro-ron> anyone able to give me a hand adding KDE to my Ubuntu install? I am having some rather interesting problems when I try it the normal way
<magicbronson> defrysk: that still didn't install the browser plugin
<SeanTater> guptan: if you added the user option -- it whould matter who mounted it, excapt that only root has permission to mount
<defrysk> magicbronson, i rolled my own si i had a different nr
<defrysk> so*
<trix`G> is kubuntu a decent distro for someone who mostly plays games (Cedega) and movies/music in all kinds of formats? (meaning, dvd,divx,xvid,mp3,etc)
<SeanTater> guptan: you can re-mount it without restarting
<magicbronson> defrysk: sorry, what's si and nr?
<trix`G> I'm just thinking about switching from mandriva
<SeanTater> trix`G: kubuntu does not excel in either
<magicbronson> defrysk: oh, si = so, and nr = number?
<defrysk> si should be so and nr is number
<SeanTater> trix`G: For cedega -- you'll have to ask, it;s not free, so it's not available in apt
<magicbronson> defrysk: :0) as for the browser plugin?
<defrysk> magicbronson, ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ |grep java
<trix`G> SeanTater: Well linux itself doesn't really excel in either, I mean from the viewpoint of switching from other distro's, namely Mandriva
<SeanTater> trix`G: For the codecs, (MP3, etc), say !restricted and ubotu will tell you
<magicbronson> defrysk: nada
<frank__> trix`G: movies music work great if you install the codecs needed. cedega works as well as on other distibutions I think
<guptan> SeanTater: can u tell me that /etc/fstab line, so that I can add it and trying mounting drive
<trix`G> SeanTater: and as for Cedega I'm already a TransGaming subscriber so that's not a problem
<SeanTater> trix`G: if you watch movies in random formats -- you may not gave perfect mileage
<Ashex> Anyone familiar with proftpd?
<defrysk> magicbronson, then your java is not installed I guess
<magicbronson> defrysk: java is installed but the plugin is not
<SeanTater> guptan: not without you telling me what's in /etc/fstab (say !pastebin)
<frank__> magicbronson: did you install sun-java5-plugin?
<defrysk> magicbronson, than we have to make a symbolic link
<Ashex> Whever I upload files, it sets the permissions on the files to nobody can execute them and the folders to the owner can't execute them
<guptan> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<magicbronson> defrysk: no, i didn't see it! sorry
<defrysk> frank__, that is needed to ?
<SeanTater> trix`G: it may still not work - lat's see if ubotu knows anything
<SeanTater> !cedega
<ubotu> To install cedega please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<guptan> SeanTater: I'm running kubuntu Live cd
<defrysk> magicbronson, do what frank says
<frank__> defrysk: you need it for java to work in firefox
<guptan> SeanTater: there is just one line there in /etc/fstab for swap entry
<magicbronson> defrysk: just did, that'll fix it :)
* defrysk did not know that
<SeanTater> guptan: fine -- just open /etc/fstab, and paste the contents into the pastebin -- than give me the link, so I can see it
<defrysk> sorry
<jpetso> when everything else seems to work but Xorg doesn't display anything (back lights off), can it be a problem that the dapper desktop cd is for i386 and the laptop is an amd64?
<defrysk> jpetso, set the driver in xorg.conf to vese
<defrysk> vesa that is
<SeanTater> trix`G: okay -- these two pages should be all you need to know:
<SeanTater> ubotu tell trix`G about restricted
<SeanTater> ubotu tell trix`G about cedega
<jpetso> defrysk: thx
<guptan> SeanTater: thanks, I was just looking for this line: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<defrysk> jpetso, there seemt to be a bug with lapops ati and lcd screens in dapper
<defrysk> laptops
<guptan> SeanTater: and it worked, and thanks again
<trix`G> SeanTater: Thanks!
<jpetso> yes, it's an ati
<defrysk> my typing is getting horrible
<dutch> SeanTater, it shows when you log in   :)
<defrysk> jpetso, change the driver to vesa
<trix`G> sorry for being a newbie and asking stupid questions
<defrysk> should do the trick then
<jpetso> defrysk: ok
<SeanTater> guptan: good! although I have no clue what you did -- but if it works, more power to you!
<dutch> SeanTater, and I'm over east of Raleigh
<SeanTater> trix`G: Good!
<SeanTater> dutch: I've been there once -- it's roads are SOOO simple in comparison to charlotte!
<dutch> try driving a truck :)
<guptan> SeanTater: i just followed instruction here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<SeanTater> guptan: okay -- how about telling ubotu that
<SeanTater> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<SeanTater> !winfstab
<ubotu> in fstab it should look **like** this:: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0
<SeanTater> ah-ha! next time someone asks me, I'll say !winfstab instead
<guptan> SeanTater: oh great, i was wondering how to do it from console without actually changing fstab
<XVampireX> WHAT THE FUCK! Microsoft acting up again!
<katakombi> isnt there captive support in ubuntu?
<XVampireX> http://join.msn.com/spaces/overview
<SeanTater> XVampireX: what about it?
<XVampireX> See the image?
<chavo> katakombi, no it's not in
<SeanTater> katakombi: "captive support"?
<LjL> with breezy and kde 3.5.2 (and previous), the lines saying "All applications", "Actions" etc under the K menu were displayed in a "flat" style. so was the highlighted item in the taskbar. i think (not sure) this was enabled by an option in Lipstick's configuration, but i can't seem to find a way to make it work as before wih dapper and kde 3.5.3
<katakombi> captive - its ntfs rw support
<synmoo> the logo
<katakombi> using wine and the ntfs win driver
<XVampireX> synmoo: Yes...
<chavo> katakombi, I've heard it's gotten real good, I'm going to install it in a little while
<SeanTater> katakombi: sorry -- never heard of it
<chavo> I don't care if it messes up my partition
<katakombi> chavo: is it a licensing issue?
<synmoo> Loioks remarkably like ubuntu.
<XVampireX> synmoo: They stole it
<chavo> katakombi, yes and a stability issue I assume
<katakombi> i'd really like to have it
<SeanTater> XVampireX: okay -- is that anything like crystalsvg?
<katakombi> i didnt know its ustable yet
<XVampireX> No idea, I don't care, they stole it, I'm gonna hate microsoft now >_<
<synmoo> Vampire: Really? Perhaps you've never seen the other hundreds of logos that look similar
<chavo> katakombi, I downloaded last night but havent gotten around to installing it yet
<trix`G> ubotu, restricted?
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<XVampireX> I'm gonna send them a hate email
<SeanTater> XVampireX:Isn't that illegal somewhere?
<SeanTater> trix`G: don't pick up my habits -- say /msg ubotu restricted instead
<XVampireX> SeanTater: I'll show them illegal
<SeanTater> XVampireX: I bet they met millions of hate mails -- yours will be spam --calssified out too most likely
<trix`G> SeanTater: Oh, right, sorry
<SeanTater> trix`G: that's fine -- I do  it
<yonkeltron> if kompare doesn't work, what might i need to install to get that working?
<SeanTater> yonkeltron: apt-get -f install
<trix`G> SeanTater: problem is I'm using Peekko, so I can't really see msgs and I can't join more then 1 channel at a time
<yonkeltron> SeanTater: no dice
<SeanTater> trix`G: okay -- then go ahead -- just try not to ask too many at a time
<SeanTater> yonkeltron: "dice?"
<trix`G> SeanTater: Agreed, just didn't get a chance to copy/paste the link when you said it
<ataraxis> hi, knetworkmanager cannot connect to a wep wlan, doing it manually with iwconfig eth2 key s:<KEY> works, any ideas?
<SeanTater> trix`G: look -- you don;t have to explain -- I;m not an op and I don't plan to be -- In fact by saying it, I might be considered hypocritical
<SeanTater> ataraxis: how often do you change networks?
<yonkeltron> SeanTater: it didn't work. there is some kpart that i need. regardless, kompare doesn't depend on it so it's not installed
<ataraxis> SeanTater: not often
<yonkeltron> SeanTater: it give me an error that it can't fine KompareViewPart
<SeanTater> yonkeltron: hum -- can;t seem to do anything -- will diff do?
<yonkeltron> SeanTater: i'm using a gnome app called meld for now
<yonkeltron> SeanTater: kdiff3 is not as nice
<SeanTater> ataraxis: Hum -- well -- never used knetworkmanager -- try asking in #ubuntu
<chrome_it> hello
<yonkeltron> chrome_it: hi
<yonkeltron> chrome_it: any luck?
<ataraxis> k, thx
<trix`G> SeanTater: I don't have to do many things I do like put out my cig when my recently-quit-smoking friend comes over, but I do it anyway because I am full of this annoying tendancy called manners
<yonkeltron> chrome_it: with suspend i mean?
<chrome_it> yes, now it works
<SeanTater> yonkeltron: okay -- there's nothing wrong with an occasional gtk+ app -- but try asking around occasionally and see if it happens elsewhere
<chrome_it> I recompiled the kernel
<yonkeltron> SeanTater: if it does, i'll file a bug
<yonkeltron> chrome_it: and?
<chrome_it> suspend to disk works perfectly
<yonkeltron> chrome_it: does it come back up ok?
<flo_> where are usualy located the icons that a software installs with a normal deb package?
<chrome_it> yonkeltron: I'm using my desktop now, if you want I can send you the .config file
<yonkeltron> chrome_it: i noticed the error only seems to happen when x is running
<yonkeltron> chrome_it: join #ubuntu-laptop please. the devs want your input
<SeanTater> flo_: if they are not in the kmenu, then right click the K, select menu editor, click save, and quit, see if they are there.
<chrome_it> yes, a moment
<trix`G> Question: If games movies and music are my main interest in linux, is it worth getting the x64 release for my amd64 or would I be better served with the 32-bit version
<trappist> trix`G: 32
<chrome_it> how to set the size of background image in a kdm theme?
<chrome_it> it doesnt fit very well
<trappist> trix`G: if you're going to be running wine or playing movies that require w32-codecs, you're going to need a 32bit chroot anyway
<trix`G> trappist: Ahh I see, thanks!
<trappist> trix`G: I run 64bit but I run cedega, xine, mplayer, etc. from a 32bit chroot
<dmb062082> hey is there a net install cd by any chance?
<trix`G> does kubuntu support RAID?
<noaXess> i got following error if i want run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.. Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dmb062082> Also I had many problems using kubuntu with xserver-xorg i thought so I gave fedora a wack... and everything seems fine, can I just copy my xserver-xorg config and use that under kubuntu?
<chavo> dmb062082, no
<trappist> trix`G: yes
<noaXess> a last install is broken.. how can i repair that?
<defrysk> noaXess, ask imbrandon
<trix`G> how about customized kernels?
<imbrandon> noaXess make sure you dont have adept or synaptic or other package manager open first
<imbrandon> trix`G: ye and yes
<imbrandon> err yes and yes
<noaXess> imbrandon: all pkg managers are closed.. only konsole..
<chrome_it> nobody can give me an advice about the kdm theme background?
<trix`G> thanks!
<imbrandon> noaXess run "ps ax|grep dpkg"
<defrysk> chrome_it, if someone knows (s)he wil answer
<chrome_it> defrysk: ok
<stoft> Looking for tips: I want to set up an anacronjob to update packages (security-fix/trivial-only) and piping to a file. So far I have a small script that pipes to a log file under /var/log. Does this sound like a good solution or are there any special details I should think about?
<noaXess> imbrandon: there is something.. a hanging package..
<imbrandon> noaXess then sudo kill -9 <pid number>
<imbrandon> noaXess when thats killed run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" to finish configuuring what dident install, then try dist-upgrade again
<stoft> chrome_it: I set mine "manually" editing the image in an image editor.
<noaXess> imbrandon: ok done that.. all ok.. :) thks
<imbrandon> np noaXess
<xorpha> does anyone know if kubuntu supports knetworkmanager like in SuSE?
<imbrandon> xorpha: its not installed by default but you can install it from the repos yes
<defrysk> xorpha, it does
<xorpha> that is excellent imbrandon - i need it for WPA-PSK support at user level and this has been one of the things stopping me from moving from SuSE to kubuntu
<defrysk> xorpha, to check you can always do apt-cache search <package>
<xorpha> thanks defrysk - will try that once the i've got this iso burnt
<imbrandon> thats if your running kubuntu already, if not check packages.ubuntu.com ;)
<defrysk> ow ist not installed yet hehe
<noaXess> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kronoz> does anyone how to add the current gpg key cipherfunk repo?
<kronoz> i get a gpg key missing error from apt-get update about cipherfunk.org
<defrysk> kronoz, download the gpg key
<xorpha> well i installed it about 6 months ago, but went with SuSE - 10.1 has been a bit of a dissapointment so going to try 6.06
<imbrandon> kronoz: it should have instructions on cipherfunk.org site
<xorpha> i liked kubuntu when i tried it last time, but wpa-psk was difficult to get going
<kronoz> defrysk: i downloaded Release.gpg but it would not add
<defrysk> sudo apt-key add blah.gpg
<imbrandon> xorpha: yea you shouldent run into any problems as long as your card works
<xorpha> imbrandon, yeah should be fine as it is intel 2200bg which is well supported in ubuntu and SuSE
<xorpha> imbrandon, really looking forward to having a pure KDE distro
<defrysk> kronoz, as imbrandon instuctions should be there
<defrysk> + said
<kronoz> yes i'm looking atm
<nekomata> has anyone else here found that kuickshow refuses to install under dapper?
<bernier> hi
<element4> hi ;)
<bernier> i sucessfully installed a .deb package but now, how do I run that program? :P
<element4> Which program is it?
<defrysk> bernier, what package is it ?
<bernier> viosualboyadvance
<bernier> visualboyadvance*
<defrysk> ?
<defrysk> whats that ?
<bernier> a game boy emulator
<defrysk> ah
<synmoo> hahah I thought it was going to be something FAR wrose.
<bernier> lol
<defrysk> lol
<bernier> its for my bro :P
<defrysk> synmoo, i wonderd too hehe
<element4> LOL
<synmoo> I glace out of the corner of my eye and see 'visualboydance'
<bernier> so do u guys know? im completely new to linux =/
<bernier> loll
<defrysk> bernier, key in visual and hit the tab button twice
<element4> -->> in the konsol
<bernier> haaaa ic :p
<defrysk> see anything familiair ?
<bernier> wait
<defrysk> lol
<synmoo> Yeah you have to tell him where to touch the boy.
<bernier> Hmm it doesnt do anyting
<bernier> there's the terminal icon whioch changes to a bell
<bernier> but nothing else :p
<defrysk> bernier, now try vis and hit tab twice
<bernier> a huge list appeared
<synmoo> bernier: one of those is your executable.
<defrysk> bernier, hehe
<defrysk> visgb or someting probably
<synmoo> bernier: but if you run the wrong one, your printer will start spewing NAMBLA propaganda... so choose wisely.
<defrysk> visgba
<defrysk> lol
<bernier> i dunno which one to choose.. there's this at the end but its .deb
<bernier> visualboyadvance_1.7.2-4build1_i386.deb
<bernier> .Xauthority
<bernier> .xsession-errors
<bernier> bernier@bernier-desktop:~$ visudo
<defrysk> what the command to find out where its installed ?
<element4> witch or something
<defrysk> anyway , gonna watch some tv dvd
<defrysk> bye all
<bernier> bye
<TheHighChild> synmoo did you get your mouse buttons working? Those settings worked for my MX510
<synmoo> TheHighChild: Yes. worked well. However, no side scroll. :-)
<TheHighChild> synmoo side scroll?
<synmoo> TheHighChild: On this particular mouse, you can tilt the wheel to the left or right to side scroll.
<TheHighChild> ahh, I see.
<synmoo> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<synmoo> ha I was wondering why that wasn't showing up in the terminall
<TheHighChild> lol
<synmoo> I'm going to tell it that it's a 9 button and map 8 and 9
<dodo|kanotix_> hey guys :)
<synmoo> I doubt that will work since windows controlled the side scroll
<synmoo> I don't expect firefox to recognize it
<dodo|kanotix_> i just downloadede open office for my linux. is it the .deb file, i have to install?
<TheHighChild> cd into the directory where you installed it and do a 'dpkg -i packagename.deb'
<TheHighChild> I'd suggest downloading it through apt though
<fentekreel> wow cedega is a strange animal
<_al_> hi
<_al_> has anyone problems with dapper's wlan support?
<fentekreel> hopefully civ4 is playable when it's done installing
<puckman> So everyone running dapper then?
<puckman> Looks very nice but re-introduced a bug that I had with 5.10 :(
<yonkeltron> does the dapper kernel have inotify in it?
<katakombi> _al_ wlassistant sometimes fails. but the network connections is working anyways
<_al_> katakombi: I have orinoco/lucent wireless card
<puckman> Anyone here have random system lockups?
<_al_> when I plugged it in there appeared two wlan interfaces
<puckman> Where the whole gui just freezes?
<cbo> hello all. does someone know of a krfb replacement? it uses 3.3 protocolol which is almost unusable, Xvnc4 seems not to export current display, i need it to offer remote help
<_al_> I didn't get work none of them
<cbo> protoco... lol!
<_al_> but when I compiled kernel on my own, I get this card to work
<_al_> this card uses module orinoco_cs
<_al_> and before this card has worked perfectly
<uniq> yonkeltron: yes. I and D notify.
<_al_> because it's well supported
<_al_> I suppose that there is something weird in dapper
<_al_> in this situation
<yonkeltron> uniq: excellent. how best to setup beagle then?
<_al_> maybe in kernel patches?
<bleaked> where is the Go menu on konq?
<_al_> because compiling new kernel solved problem
<beemer> afternoon all
<uniq> yonkeltron: no clue, never used beagle. sorry.
<_al_> using own kernel, there appeared only one interface
<_al_> and using kubuntu dapper's own there were two interfaces
<iNiku> _al_: many card drivers do that and it should be okay, *but* /etc/iftab can cause problems
<iNiku> _al_: you could try commenting out that card's entry in there
<_al_> this card driver hasn't done that before
<sireliah> why doesnt kubuntu come with a security update program like ubuntu? do i need to update my operating system through adept manager?
<_al_> iNiku: I haven't dapper installed on this laptop anymore
<iNiku> _al_: ah, ok then
<iNiku> _al_: I had that same problem with my old cisco card
<_al_> ok
<iNiku> _al_: or, something that resembles your problem
<beemer> Hi all.  I'm having some issues with the dapper-security and dapper-updates.  I get a GPG BADSIG error.  I'm not sure where to get the keys for these repsoitories.  Any ideas?
<_al_> I'm wondering why this happens only on dapper
<_al_> and other kernel resolves problem
<sireliah> hello? how do i update kubuntu?
<beemer> sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<kronoz> sireliah, when updates are ready an adept updatyer icon will appear in you system tray
<kronoz> sireliah, click it and follow it through
<sireliah> kronoz what program is in charge of that?
<kronoz> sireliah, adept
<kronoz> sireliah, there are a few ways to update
<sireliah> well how to i just update the security patches through adept
<flo_> there is any repo wher i can find this lib. :libQt3Support_debug.so.4 ?
<kronoz> sireliah, open adept, kmenu > system > adedpt > enter password > fetch updates > apply
<kronoz> sireliah, o kmenu > system > konsole > sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<sireliah> kronoz i know that, but how do i filter to show ONLY the security updates
<ad3> anyone else having issues with drake and Intel 945GNT?
<ad3> video issues, that is
<ad3> my mouse is a large square block, and yes I added Option "sw_cursor" to xorg.conf
<sireliah> i just installed this, and its not finding any security updates. is that possible? something must be configured wrongly
<kronoz> sireliah, if you haven't enabled any extra repos the only updates will be security
<beemer> sireliah, try "sudo apt-get update" from the command line - see if there are any errors when fetching updates from the repositories
<kronoz> sireliah, when you install there should be 8 updates, and an adept updater icon in the system tray that will apply them
<cbo> hello all. does someone know of a krfb (vncserver) replacement? krfb uses 3.3 protocol which is almost unusable, and Xvnc4 seems not to export current display, i need it to offer remote help
<beemer> that's my issue - badsig error trying to fetch updates from the dapper-security repo
<uniq> cbo: try rfb? (no clue about protocol versions, but it's an alternative)
<sireliah> because when i installed this i was not connected to the internet, all my repos were disabled
<sireliah> i turned all the non-universe/multiverse on
<ryanakca> grrr! I'm at 99.71% done downloading a copy of kubuntu desktop for my teacher, and then the torrent is marked as "stall" by KTorrent, and has been for the past 12 or so hours
<sireliah> however, it still does not find security updates
<DaSkreech> puckman: I do
<cbo> uniq: i've tried it, it's 3.3 too..
<puckman> DaSkreech: random freezes?
<DaSkreech> puckman: yeah
<DaSkreech> The GUI freezes but the mouse still moves
<puckman> DaSkreech: I had the same in 5.10
<puckman> and after a few updates it just went away
<DaSkreech> puckman: Waht Video Card?
<puckman> I can't pin point it, sometimes I can run for a whole 24 hours and other times I have 3 freezes in one hour
<puckman> really shitty one that is standard on the IBM X24
<puckman> 8mb ati one
<DaSkreech> Hmm I'm ATI as well
<puckman> I get 1fps with glxgears
<h3sp4wn> Ati is ok with the older stuff (just don't use fglrx)
<puckman> Weird, I only get this with kubuntu, SUSE and Redhat seem to have the right drivers
<koos_> yes, I've read it
<h3sp4wn> change the driver "ati" line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to driver "radeon" (backup first incase it doesn't work)
<DaSkreech> Yeah me too wish I could wrap my head around it
<lwells> This update to Dapper seems to take forever
<DaSkreech> Why do I have kompose?
<DaSkreech> I never use it :-(
<DaSkreech>  It needs to be Accelerated
<puckman> lwells: be carefull, the update friend my install, had to do a clean installl after that
<lwells> I have been doing this update for like 2 hours now
<puckman> long live backups
<bachstudies> lwells: I'm doing the same thing right now
<puckman> lol
<ryanakca> what kind of video card? fglrx works fine here...
<puckman> friend /fried
<DjDarkman> hy ,I use kubuntu ,but I like to use gnome commander instead of krusader ,but how do I configure the file type assosiations?
<lwells> i have done back up already of my files
<bachstudies> lwells: lots of setting up.......setting up.......and rebuilding databases
<beemer> anyone know how to update the GPG keys for the security and updates repo's?
<lwells> I did not want to do a clean installl, cause I wanted to keep everything configured the same way
<DaSkreech> lwells: Updating to Dapper?
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: I'm not fglrx'ed
<ryanakca> lwells: go for a walk.. it'll be a while...
<lwells> Yes
<DaSkreech> Take the time to read our handy dandy brochure :)
<lwells> I walked, did homework, fed the dog, cured cancer already
<ryanakca> A long while... don't forget, it has to download every app you have installed, check them, unpack them, install them, update kmenu, update settings... etc, etc, etc
<lwells> Becuase they need to be updated for Dapper?
<h3sp4wn> ryanakca: Do you ever get lockups on reboot with fglrx ?
<ryanakca> yeah...
<ryanakca> h3sp4wn: haven't... yet
<ryanakca> lwells: you ARE using aptitude and not apt to upgrade, right?
<lwells> I am using Adept
<h3sp4wn> ryanakca: I kept on getting them constantly (probably due to having an nvidia motherboard and ati card) But 2.6.16 fixed it
<lwells> shy
<lwells> why
<ryanakca> :)
<ryanakca> because aptitudes keeps logs of your changes... it's... "safer"...
<lwells> So changing in Adept is safer then?
<katakombi> is ubuntu getting the 2.6.16/17 kernels into the repositories? Sources would be enough as well...
<rashkae> How can I start an Expert install from the Kubuntu All install CD (Dapper?),,, GRUB is not working on my system
<uniq> katakombi: no, not dapper anyway.
<rashkae> The Dapper Help says to type expert at the prompt, but there is no boot: prompt anymore
<h3sp4wn> rashkae: us ethe alternative cd
<rashkae> I am using the alternative CD
<katakombi> uniq: is there a way to apply the very same patches to a vanilla kernel that ubuntu uses? and building the restricted module package?
<rashkae> h3sp4wn, I am using the alternative CD, I get the text mode install, but there i sno boot prompt, only a very limited menu.
<DaSkreech> is there a recue mode on the menu?
<rashkae> DaSkreech, Yes, try that?
<DaSkreech> Oh I was just interested
<DaSkreech> what are you trying to do?
<lwells> I changed the source listing to Dapper and then used Adept to make the updates, this is good or not
<h3sp4wn> rashkae: I don't have the alternative cd here but the netboot/mini.iso image has a boot prompt - I just pressed f3 and then server was listed as an option for boot:
<rashkae> DaSkreech, I'm trying to install with LILO instead of Grub,, it seems as though grub insalled by Ubuntu doesn't support JFS
<DaSkreech> lwells: It's fine
<DaSkreech> rashkae: Ah Of course
<rashkae> h3sp4wn, If I press f3, it display a help message that gives me all the options, but it doesn't offer a boot prompt.
<lwells> Ok, I just worry when doing an update of the OS
<Ryoga85> does anyone remember me complaining about a sound problem?
<h3sp4wn> rashkae: easiest way would be install grub into a 100mb ext3 or ext2 partition mounted as /boot
<DaSkreech> well as I recall (this was with the beta CD) it would tell me that it couldn't use grub and offer lilo
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: i think the issue is on first boot you can't get in
<rashkae> h3sp4wn, Yeah, a seperate boot partition, bring on 1996!!! (I would really love just to get LILO working, personally)
<h3sp4wn> Do you think so I think grub is vastly superior to lilo
<DaSkreech> rashkae: I know what I would do but I don't know if that helps you
<sorush20> hi guys I'm using kubuntu I wanted to know who I can get back the desktops in my task bar?
<rashkae> DaSkreech, Installing Dapper with JFS is deffinatley broken now.
<rashkae> DaSkreech, What would you do?
<DaSkreech> I'd install like normal then reboot and drop into rescue mode then install lilo
<chavo> sorush20, add the desktop preview and pager applet
<rashkae> h3sp4wn, Grub has many nice features, I admit, but LILO is still much better in some circumstances.. for example,  systems with SATA and IDE drives, where HD0 will change depending on whether your booting from a SATA drive or the CD-ROM drive
<h3sp4wn> I would just install grub and my kernels to the first ide harddrive then root of the sata
<rashkae> DaSkreech, Yeah, that would work, PITA extraordinair.... no one knows the secret way to launch the Expert install mode ? or was that depricated (and help files not updated?)
<sorush20> chavo: thanks
<DaSkreech> rashkae: Gimmie a second to find out
<lwells> it looks like it finished how do i know if it worked
<h3sp4wn> rashkae: Go into the install normally press escape thn press execute a shell and you get busybox (incidently I busybox in my /boot partition)
<DaSkreech> lwells: reboot :)
<lwells> k
<lwells> and cross my fingers?
<DaSkreech> lwells: Hope you have a nother internet enabled device with IRC in case something goes horribly wrong
<Ryoga85> I solved my sound problem :)
<uniq> katakombi: getting the patches should be easy, applying them to another kernel will probably not go cleanly. But you could try.
<h3sp4wn> katakomb: which particular module do you want the patches from if its fglrx you can just apply the highmem.h patch from the ubuntu version and it stops the screen flicker
<noaXess> where is the best place to install third party softwaare? /usr/local or /opt??
<Wes> Como me conecto con un canal en espaol
<DaSkreech> noaXess: check the LSB
<DaSkreech> ubotu: tell Wes about es
<h3sp4wn> noaXess: If its from source /usr/local usually if its binary /opt (thats what I do anyway)
<Ryoga85> Wes: #kubuntu-es
<Ryoga85> Wes: type that: /join #kubuntu-es
<lwells> ok rebooted, but not sure it is Dapper?
<lwells> It shows KDE 3.5 on the desktop, is that the latest version?
<h3sp4wn> Iwells : 3.5.3 is the latest I think
<Wes> Thanks Ryoga85
<lwells> How can I check if I am running dapper now
<kronoz> lwells, uname -r, if it say 2.6.15-*** you are probably running dapper
<nico8481> hi
<uniq> lwells: in konsole 'cat /etc/issue.net' will give you the version.
<DaSkreech> rashkae: Try hitting F6 twice
<lwells> shows 6.06 LTS
<uniq> that's dapper :)
<rashkae> DaSkreech, Ok, a sec while I try
<lwells> cool it worked
<DaSkreech> lwells: lsb_release -a
<uniq> cool. window shortcuts. :)
<uniq> alt+i now pops up my irc window.
<Wes> #kubuntu-es
<rashkae> DaSkreech, Allelujah Jaffar, thank you :).. (Help files need updating, but I'll take the small victories)
<DaSkreech> rashkae: Wiki it then :)
<DaSkreech> rashkae: Glad to help :)
<Desh> o_O
<Desh> Hello, how can I control my dpi?
<Desh> I want to make the dpi 72, not 96.
<katakombi> Desh: if you use 'nvidia' theres a xorg.conf option
<Desh> No I'm on ati.
<Desh> I remember on Breezy I made this file, Xserver I think, and I added something.
<katakombi> in that case you must set displaywidth / displaysize in the screen section
<katakombi> i cannot recall the exact name of the parameter, but 'man xorg.conf' may help
<katakombi> you simply give your display size in millimetres
<Desh> Ok, thanks.
<uniq> desh: you can force the DPI in KDM config.
<Desh> Where is that?
<uniq> if i recall corectly.
<uniq>  /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<Desh> I remember on Breezy, the file Xserver in the home folder, all I did was make it and add some string
<Desh> Let me try that
<uniq> desh: ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp
<Desh> o_O
<uniq> desh: add '-dpi something' as in '-dpi 100' for example.
<uniq> ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp -dpi 100
<uniq> would do..
<uniq> i guess.
<tom__> Great
<uniq> I have not tested this lately. So I do not know if this works or not. But you could give it a try.
<Desh> bash: tcp: command not found
<uniq> desh: what are you doing? Edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc with your favourite editor. Go to line 462.
<nico8481> anyone using amaroK 1.4 from czessi.net ? do you have a problem with the "now playing: ..." area (in the lower left part of the window) displaying html tags too?
<uniq> desh: change: "ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp" to "ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp -dpi 100" - given you want 100 DPI, change the number if you want something else.
<DaSkreech> Is there a Delphi dev toolset in the Ubuntu Repos?
<RadiantFire> nico8481: why didn't you use the amarok from the kubuntu repos?
<nico8481> RadiantFire: cause it's not 1.4 i think
<Desh> Same.
<DaSkreech> nico8481: It is
<bernier> hi
<RadiantFire> nico8481: it is, check the main kubuntu page
<RadiantFire> I've had no problems
<bernier> how the heck do I save the file i changed with nano in konsole?
<RogueJediX> A lil' help. I just installed apt-build and it's asking me what architecture I have
<chavo> bernier, alt-x
<RogueJediX> Er, CPU architecture, that is
<bernier> haaaaa
<chavo> ctrl-x sorry
<bernier> thats what the ^x stand for
<bernier> thanks :P
<chavo> ctrl yes
<chavo> nico8481, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<nico8481> RadiantFire:  ah... dunno then... heared about czessi version in some kubuntu wiki/doc where they said the best option to get amarok up & running with all the plugins and media codecs and everything was to install that version... now what is true...?
<nico8481> RadiantFire: gonna try to find the doc again
<nico8481> thx chavo
<uniq> roguejedix: you can find out with 'arch' in konsole.
<RogueJediX> uniq: Thanks, but all I have are options like K6, k6-2, k6-3, opteron, athlon, etc.
<DaSkreech> nico8481: Probably true
<rashkae> Will compiling a 32-bit Mplayer on AMD64 Ubuntu be a nightmare, or can I get away with just -m32 :)
<nico8481> DaSkreech: what do you mean? :)
<uniq> rashkae: you probably need to make a 32bit chroot.
<rashkae> Ick,,, well, thanks.
<RogueJediX> Never mind, I got it
<uniq> great :)
<nico8481> RadiantFire: ah i remember, the amarok version included in dapper (that i had just installed) wouldn't play mp3 *nor ogg's* whatever plugins/codecs i installed
<RogueJediX> Now I'm wondering why it's downloading stuff like libc6-dev-amd64, when my processor is 32-bit
<RadiantFire> nico8481: it plays ogg by default
<RadiantFire> you just have to intall libxine-extracodecs
<nico8481> RadiantFire: yup, but it didn't
<RadiantFire> thats wierd
<desarrollo02> hi wes
<nico8481> damn, where did i find that doc again?
<uniq> nico8481: http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Ubuntu_5.10 - that's for breezy, but i don't think the package names have changed.
<desarrollo02> wes is  a guy gay
<uniq> nico8481: if libxine-extracodecs doesn't do it you probably need libmad0
<uniq> nico8481: and nevermind that url i pasted, the packagenames have changed.
<Rafa> how can i do to configure my pen drive?
<Rafa> please help me
<Rafa> im using ubuntu 5.10
<Rafa> anybody can help me?
<_henry> Help, I'm having trouble with a new install of 6.06 recognizing my floppy drive and a usb flash drive
<Wes> jajajaja
<Wes> Mi pana configuras la carpeta ftab
<Rafa> excuse me. I dont speak spanish wes
<DaSkreech> nico8481: easiest way to get it installed with everything
<uniq> wes: english please :)
<r0xz> anyone happen to know a good and EASY (my parents...) CMS like "hippo" but then installable with shell access?
<nico8481> DaSkreech: so you know that repos? do you use it?
<r0xz> *without
<Wes> My friend configure the ftab folder
<Rafa> thank you man!
<Rafa> now. How the fuck can i do that
<Wes> in /etc/
<Wes> your welcom
<uniq> rafa: please don't use that kind of language here, what is your problem?
<uniq> wes: /etc/fstab file, yes. and what is the problem?
<Rafa> it is not your bussiness man, i am talking to my friend
<Rafa> are you shy?
<Rafa> or dont you have anything to do?
<Rafa> good bye man
<Rafa> please Uniq , say hi to your mother
<uniq> rafa: i'm just telling you that we don't like that kind of language in here.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o uniq]  by ChanServ
<h3sp4wn> Rafa: Rafa man I have something that may be good for you man - man fstab
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*=desarrol@150.188.12.*]  by uniq
* Rafa was kicked off #kubuntu by uniq (are you stupid?)
<RogueJediX> pwnage :P
* mode/#kubuntu [-o uniq]  by uniq
<_henry> Is there anyone here who can help... I'm having trouble getting 6.06 to recognize a floppy and also a usb flash drive
<__mikem> HEy, whats the name of that package that makes gtk apps conform more to kdes graphic scheme?
<Riddell> _henry: floppy is a known problem, you probably have to mount it on the command line
<uniq> __mikem: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<__mikem> ok thanks
<__mikem> uniq that package is already installed, but firefox still looks like crap under kde
<RogueJediX> What's apt-build's problem? It keeps wanting to compile apps for 64 bit processors
<RogueJediX> And I told it I have a 32 bit one
<uniq> __mikem: hmm.. did you check the settings in system settings - appearance - gtk styles and fonts ?
<__mikem> hold on
<uniq> roguejedix: are you sure you made the right choices during install?
<bachstudies> kbrooks_: Did you ever put my story on your blog? I don't seem to be able to access your site
<uniq> roguejedix: you can re-configure it with the command: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow apt-build" in konsole.
<RogueJediX> uniq: Cool. What does "-plow" do?
<__mikem> "Use my KDE style in GTK applications" is selected
<uniq> roguejedix: sets the priority of questions asked to 'low'. That means you'll get most (if not all) questions regarding pacakge configuration again.
<kbrooks_> bachstudies: i did
<_henry> Thanks Riddell, but I'm a bit of newbie.... can you help me out with the command line??
<RogueJediX> uniq: Oh, okay. Thanks
<kbrooks_> bachstudies: dont pm me please
<kbrooks_> bachstudies: yes my site is down
<uniq> __mikem: hum..then i don't know, my firefox looks ugly too. haven't tried to make it look better..i use konqueror only.
<bachstudies> kbrooks_: sorry....
<kbrooks_> bachstudies: WTF
<TheHighChild> Anyone know if Korganizer works with Google Calendar?
<nico8481> RadiantFire: found the doc: (http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Kubuntu_6.06) someone from #amaroK pointed it to me with the comment "dapper comes with music playing broken" after i mentionned the fact that i couldn't even play ogg files with amaroK
<bachstudies> kbrooks_: ????
<RogueJediX> uniq: I officially hate its guts. Whatever CPU arch. I select, it keeps wanting to download 64-bit compiler packages and then adding -m64 flags during compile
<kbrooks_> bachstudies: its set to my computer! (the DNS)
<bachstudies> kbrooks_: ahhhhhh
<kbrooks_> bachstudies: i dont remember resetting it
<Riddell> _henry: sudo mkdir /media/floppy; sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<kbrooks_> bachstudies: but i will get the IP as soon  as i can
<uniq> roguejedix: sounds strange.
<kbrooks_> bachstudies: my website is hosted on a webhost
<__mikem> funny, now firefox looks fine, and I didn't change a thing
<bachstudies> kbrooks_: I understand....no worries....hope you get it back soon!
<kbrooks_> bachstudies: so this is why i cant get new e-mail. hmmm.
<RogueJediX> uniq: I'm trying to recompile alsa, since I can't think of any other way to get my sound back
<kbrooks_> well, i need to memoserv Aria now
<DaSkreech> nico8481: Yes I did last night :)
<_henry> Ok Riddell I tried that and it comes back with "you must specifiy file system type"
<nico8481> DaSkreech: so do you have the same problem in the "playing:" area?
<kbrooks_> bachstudies: ... or do I? i think i still have those logs
* kbrooks_ grabs them
<kbrooks_> hmm
<kbrooks_> no logs for him
<Riddell> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<Riddell> _henry: ^^
<DaSkreech> nico8481: Not really I just used two packages from it and used everythign else from kubuntu.org
<h3sp4wn> RogueJediX: Are you using a custom kernel if you are using the stock kernel you should not have to recompile alsa
<gil> what do i need to play XVID files in VLC....any plugin?
<uniq> roguejedix: you can do that without optimization with apt-build. I would actually not recommend using it. install 'devscripts' and use something like: 'mkdir alsa; apt-get source packagename;apt-get build-dep packagename ' then 'cd alsa' and run 'debuild -us -uc' should do it.
<RogueJediX> h3sp4wn: It's a stock one.
<h3sp4wn> Whats broken about it ?
<RogueJediX> uniq: Noted, thanks. Will try it now
<nico8481> DaSkreech: but didn't adept automatically detect and update the amaroK (among others) packages the last time you did an update?
<DaSkreech> nico8481: No
<uniq> riddell: is floppy missing from fstab by default?
<DaSkreech> same version
<__mikem> brb
<nico8481> DaSkreech: strange... it did it here... :-/
<nico8481> DaSkreech: i just installed the 2 packages too, and then adept showed up with "new updates found", i installed them and among them was the czessi version of amaroK 1.4 :-/
<_henry> Riddell THANK YOU, now any chance you could help with the usb drive??  It would be much appreciated
<nico8481> DaSkreech: did you remove the czessi repos from your sources.list in the meantime?
<DaSkreech> nico8481: Well I expected it to so I did remove them when I didn't need them
<nico8481> hmm wise man :)
<Riddell> uniq: seems to be
<Riddell> _henry: usb drive should just work in KDE
<nico8481> maybe i should remove it too and re-run an update (and hope that it will get me the kubuntu version although the same version <although the czessi one> is already installed...)
<RogueJediX> uniq: It did it again. http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/766204
<DaSkreech> nico8481: use the Kubunu repos from teh site
<RogueJediX> Where the hell did it get the idea I'm using a 64-bit processor?
<uniq> roguejedix: huh.. are you sure you're not on 64bit? :)
<uniq> roguejedix: cat /proc/cpuinfo :)
<RogueJediX> uniq: Not unless my Duron suddenly got an upgrade
<_henry> Riddell: it tells me  "mount point media/sdb1 does not exist
<uniq> roguejedix: heh.. write down the package names and let apt install them.
<RogueJediX> uniq: Here's the output. http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/766209
<uniq> roguejedix: that way you can remove them if you want to later. I don't think they'll make problems It's probably for crosscompiling.
<RogueJediX> uniq: Okie then. Just as long as I don't end up with 64bit packages
<nico8481> how can i see what packages have been installed from a particular repository ?
<Riddell> _henry: sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<Riddell> _henry: how are you mounting it?
<uniq> roguejedix: you don't, apt-get does not support more than one arch per install. so if you install i386 you have i386.
<_henry> Riddell:  just plugging it in... it attempts to mount and then comes back with that message
<uniq> well, i have to go to bed. nite ppl.
<_henry> Riddell:  That did it... mkdir....   Thank you very much.... ok back to experimenting.. see what I can screw up next.
<RogueJediX> uniq: Night night. And thanks for helpong out
<RogueJediX> *helping
<xst> Is it correct that the only thing I have to do in order to upgrade from breezy to dapper is 1) replace "breezy" with "dapper" in sources.list and 2) make a apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<uniq> roguejedix: no problem. happy to help :)
<uniq> xst: yes.
<xst> nice
<uniq> now, i'll go to bed. nite.
<xst> And this upgrade is generally recommended?
<tyfon_> xst: you need to reboot for new kernel to run
<tyfon_> after the upgrade
<xst> (I've asked this a couple of times here, but I really wan't to make sure it is somewhat stable)
<TheHighChild> Does anyone know if you can integrate KDE's RSS reader into Firefox or the Sage plugin for ff?
<TheHighChild> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<nixternal> hmmm...gksudo ey...don't listen to that Kubuntu users ;)
<claydoh> whats with all the G stuff anyway, K is a waay Kooler letter anyhoo....:)
<nixternal> G if your ganstah i guess ;)
#kubuntu 2006-06-08
<claydoh> heh
<nico8481> damn, i removed the amarok version that i installed from czessi and did an apt-get install amarok from ubuntu's repos, and it got me 1.3.9 :(
<nico8481> how can i get 1.4 ?
<nico8481> apt-cache showpkg seems to find it on the repos
<linuxmonkey> nico8481: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<nico8481> thx
<lwizardl> i'm wanting to do character accents like  (copy/pasted that one)
<derek_> can any one tell me the easiest way to get mp3 support in dapper
<linuxmonkey> lwizardl: that in the regional and accessibility
<linuxmonkey> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<RadiantFire> ok, so qmake is being retarded
<RadiantFire> it won't add /usr/include/QtXml to the include path
<RadiantFire> er qt4/QtXml
<RadiantFire> anyone know how I can make it?
<linuxmonkey> lwizardl: if you kmenu->system settings->regional and accessibility and then keyboard layout
<lwizardl> ok i don't have that in kmenu but i can get to it from the system in the task bar panel
<derek_> i cant find it libxine-extracodecs
<dontm> !xgl
<ubotu> from memory, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<linuxmonkey> derek_: did you enable the 2 repositories Universe and Multiverse
<lwizardl> linuxmonkey, ok i have the keyboard screen up but i don't see anything about multi key or accents
<derek_> linuxmonkey ya i enabled all of them
<linuxmonkey> lwizardl those are french accents so ...lol yeah and good lick figuring out were they are on the keyboard
<linuxmonkey> derek_: copy and paste me your sources.list file from /etc/apt/sources.list into kubuntu.pastebin.com
<bernier> Hmmm the icons on my desktop disapeared and its frozen
<bernier> what should i do? :P
<trix`G> damn i wish life had a console
<Pc-Dummy> bernier: complete frozen? or only the icon's?
<trix`G> killall -9 annoying-friends
<zblach> trix`G: no processes killed
<bernier> the icons disapeared
<bernier> and the desktop is frozen
<linuxmonkey> restart X
<jrattner1_> where mplayer 1.4?
<trix`G> bernier: Try CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE and restart X
<linuxmonkey> ;p
<trix`G> jinx
<trix`G> ...sorta
<jrattner1_> wheres the link to mplayer 1.4
<jrattner1_> ?
<trix`G> apt-get install sexy-girlfriend
<zblach> trix`G: package has unmet dependencies
<jrattner1_> i mean amarok 1.4
<Pc-Dummy> find -iname 'nice girlfriend' -exec ~/stop_working_and_meet_here.sh \; <-- with a console ...
<zblach> quick question: my digital camera gives me grief. how can I use it?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> How would I set Firefox as my default browser for my system?
<trix`G> in the firefox options there should be a setting
<Pc-Dummy> or ... apt-get -y --force-yes install do_my_work
<trix`G> mount -t missionary sexy-girlfriend
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Thanks trix`G
<trix`G> np
<greeko> i insert the install disk and then i get to the part where it says Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernal, then it hangs, i have waited 25 minutes now to no avail, any advice?
<Pc-Dummy> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: goto "System settings" -> "Web Browser" -> "in the following browser": insert firefox
* Pc-Dummy is to lame
* trix`G agrees
<nico8481> how come that, although apt-cache showpkg finds two versions of amarok (1.3.9 and 1.4.0a), when i run "apt-get install amarok" it installs the oldest (1.3.9) one?
<Pc-Dummy> greeko: start up with the option "noapic"
<greeko> how do i do that, because i havent installed it yet
<greeko> i inser the disk then choose the option install
<Pc-Dummy> greeko:  start up from cd, write into the command line: install noapic
<greeko> ok
<Pc-Dummy> greeko: if that doesn't work use "install noapic noacpi"
<drbeams> my wireless card is not working
<trix`G> or "install dontgivemeanyshitthistime
<Pc-Dummy> drbeams: paste the output from "lspci" to http://kubuntu.pastebin.com"  and paste the link here
<Pc-Dummy> trix`G: lol
<trix`G> "bash: workyoupeiceofshit!: command not found."
<Pc-Dummy> drbeams: or use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<drbeams> my wireless connection is failing
<Pc-Dummy> drbeams: you want to use WPA ?
<trix`G> define "failing"
<trix`G> it works then stops, never works at all, thinks its working but doesn't, gives you an error, WHAT
<greeko> Pc-Dummy i tried both install noapic and install noapic noacpi but then i get Error 22
<greeko> after GRUB loading, please wait...
<Pc-Dummy> hmm ... ok ..
<trix`G> Greeko: Is this an older computer we're talking about?
<drbeams> Pc-Dummy: nm, i ran out of ip address on the AP
<Pc-Dummy> the kubuntu installer doesn't known this options i think ( i have them from my debian time... )
<drbeams> hrm, that was not it either
<greeko> no, its pretty new, about 2 years old, but it has 1 gig memory and P4 3.2
<drbeams> so does kubuntu force you to use encryption ?
<Pc-Dummy> drbeams: no
<trix`G> greeko: hmm give me a minute to refresh myself on grub errors
<greeko> alright thanks
<drbeams> connecting ... testing connection ... failed
<Pc-Dummy> trix`G: i hade a newer IBM witch only startet with noapic ...
<greeko> what are apic and acpi anyways?
<Pc-Dummy> greeko: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acpi http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apic
<greeko> thanks
<[CMI] Lysander> hi all
<drbeams> trix`G: using wireless assistant
<Desh> I tried both methods to  install the ATI drivers on Dapper and I still get mesa as my OpenGL vendor. o_O I am running a Mobility Radeon 9700.
<trix`G> drbeams is it installed correctly?
<Desh> DrBeams?
<Pc-Dummy> Desh: "both methods" ?
<Desh> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Installing_Dapper.27s_Included_Driver_.288.25.18.29
<trix`G> greeko: are you dualbooting with windows?
<greeko> no this computer doesnat have anything on the harddrive
<drbeams> Desh: trix`G
<greeko> im just trying to install an OS
<drbeams> installed correctly ?
<sledge> Desh: sudo rm /etc/X11/Xsession.d/10fglrx
<Desh> Ok.
<Desh> Now what?
<sledge> Desh: Then restart X (or even reboot)
<trix`G> greeko: error 22 means it can't find the partition correctly, remember that your first partition on your first hard drive is (0,0) and 2nd partition is 0,1
<Desh> Ok..be back..
<sledge> Desh: hf
<RogueJediX> Okay, I've tried a fresh install of Dapper and then a fresh install of Breezy and then upgrading to Dapper and even recompiling alsa, but STILL no sound when using Dapper Dan. Any ideas?
<Pc-Dummy> RogueJediX: which soundcard do you have?
<RogueJediX> Pc-Dummy: Hercules Muse XL
<RogueJediX> Worked fine on Breezy, then suddenly sound support poofed.
<RogueJediX> When I upgraded to Dapper, I mean.
<sledge> RogueJediX: Poofed as in?
<trix`G> just FYI I can't read anything longer then 1 line as my alpha irc client (Peekko) doesn't wrap, so anything past 1 line goes way offscreen
<sledge> RogueJediX: Do you still have the sound icon in the bottom right-hand corner?
<RogueJediX> sledge: Poofed as in went bye-bye
<trix`G> anything longer then the line I just typed I can't see
<RogueJediX> sledge: Yes, and before you ask, Master isn't muted
<sledge> RogueJediX: You using a VIA chip by any chance?
<greeko> do you know what is wrong with my comp trix`G?
<zzeus> How named program that downloads packages and create install cd?
<sledge> Desh: Success?
<Desh> sledge: Still mesa.
<trix`G> Rogue: From console hit 'ps aux' and see if you see anything labelled artsd or esd
<trix`G> greeko: not sure, what did you use to set up grub?
<Desh> sledge: The fglrx driver I have now was installed from the second method.
<greeko> thats just it, i havent installed anything yet
<greeko> i get this error when trying to install
<RogueJediX> trix`G: None of those show up
<sledge> Desh: Did you change your xorg.conf to use the `fglrx' driver?
<Desh> sledge: yes
<trix`G> ok I know you said it already but I missed it, what happens EXACTLY when you type install and hit enter?
<Desh> What are linux-headers?
<trix`G> Rogue: try typing "artsd" and see what it says
<sledge> Desh: ok, remove the fglrx-related packages and then reinstall them
<greeko> it says Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernal, then it hangs
<trix`G> Rogue: but dont paste anything longer then 1 line
<Desh> sledge: with adept?
<trix`G> without using the pastebin that is
<RogueJediX> trix`G: I don't have to. It doesn't say anything
<Pc-Dummy> RogueJediX: run "lspci | grep -i 'sound'" in konsole
<Desh> sledge: And through which method should I install them?
<RogueJediX> Pc-Dummy: Nothing shows up. Is that bad?
<Pc-Dummy> RogueJediX: ... no my fault :)
<Pc-Dummy> RogueJediX: "lspci | grep -i 'cmedia'" ?
<trix`G> Rogue: hit ps aux again and see if artsd shows up now that you ran it
<kbrooks_> bachstudies: there?
<kbrooks_> bachstudies: back up now
<trix`G> err yeah do the lspci thing first
<Pc-Dummy> trix`G: i think he has got a "CMedia 8378" ...
<RogueJediX> Nothing, but there is this line: 0000:00:0f.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<Pc-Dummy> ahh 8738 ... :)
<trix`G> greeko: hmm
<trix`G> greeko: haven't forgotten you no worries, i'm thinking
<greeko> alright thats cool
<Pc-Dummy> RogueJediX: now run "lsmod | grep cmipci"
<trix`G> Pc-Dummy: gah I hate onboard sound
<Pc-Dummy> <-- too
<jrattner1_> amarok 1.4 keeps seg faulting unless i run it as root
<nico8481> RadiantFire: looks like 1.4.0 has its how repos (http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14). just installed it from there but i still have the same problem...
<trix`G> greeko: go to your BIOS and see if DMA is enabled
<Pc-Dummy> RogueJediX: any output?
<trix`G> on your hard drive
<jrattner1_> where does amarok store its files
<RogueJediX> Pc-Dummy: Just put it in pastebin: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/766331
<sledge> Desh: Any.... Adept, apt-get, etc.
<trix`G> jrattner1_: which files? program files or sound files?
<jrattner1_> program files
<greeko> trix`G: Alright, should it be enabled or disabled?
<Pc-Dummy> RogueJediX: ... ok the driver is here ...
<Desh> sledge: Option	    "OpenGLOverlay" "off" <-- Bad?
<Pc-Dummy> RogueJediX: kmix show's some channels?
<trix`G> for a newer PC most likely should be enabled
<trix`G> which is it?
<jrattner1_> trix`G, ?
<RogueJediX> Pc-Dummy: Output tab: Master: Maxed out, phone: low setting, PC speaker: low setting
<trix`G> jratt: i'm not sure dont use amorak try find amorak
<Pc-Dummy> RogueJediX: .. hmm ...
<greeko> trix`G: i cant find the option in the BIOS to enable or disable it specifically
<greeko> but i could find options about its timing and such
<trix`G> what does it say in bios about DMA?
<greeko> so i think it is enabled
<Pc-Dummy> RogueJediX: ur sound is noise ?
<Pc-Dummy> RogueJediX: or NO sound ?
<RogueJediX> Pc-Dummy: Nope, no noise. No sound whatsoever
<trix`G> greeko: ok it's probably ok but what is on your hard drive now?
<trix`G> Rogue: any errors when trying to play sound?
<RogueJediX> trix`G: No, that's what annoys me to no end. I can see amaroK playing just fine.
<greeko> there may be an old FC install on it, its actually a USB harddrive, not IDE
<greeko> but i dont have an adapter to put it directly in the machine
<trix`G> Rogue: try hitting "artsd start" without the quotes
<trix`G> ohhhhhh
<Desh> sledge: I cannot uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx
<Desh> sledge: Can I pm you the error?
<trix`G> greeko: I know little about USB hard drives but I do know that that is definately the problem
<RogueJediX> trix`G: Done. amaroK is still merrily playing its tunes without giving me any sound
<trix`G> Rogue: try artsd stop then artsd start
<greeko> alright, i assumed it would work, because with FC there was no problems in the install at all
<trix`G> wait for it to stop before hitting start
<trix`G> and stop playing the file till you start it again
<RogueJediX> Hmm...
<RogueJediX> trix`G: When I tried to play a file in amaroK, I spotted this in yakuake:
<RogueJediX> couldn't load file /home/roguejedix/.mldonkey/shared/Music/Guilty Gear XX #Reload Korean Version OST 2/05-05_Pillars of the Underworld.mp3
<trix`G> greeko: hmm, well my best guess, emphasis on "guess", is that the kernel is trying to load ide drivers by default
<trix`G> Rogue: I can't read anything you said paste "Pillars of the Underw"
<trix`G> past*
<RogueJediX> trix`G: Just the rest of the file name and .mp3
<trix`G> Rogue: and ...pirated music == baaad.  shame on you.
<greeko> thanks trix`G, does anyone know how to install ubuntu on a portable Harddrive?
<Desh> Does anyone know what's wrong? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/766349
<trix`G> but maybe it's the songs themselves that wont work, maybe a bad copy
<xst> Aren't there some way of scaling down ALL fonts on the kde desktop? I think the used fonts are quite large in the default install so I want to shrink them.
<RogueJediX> trix`G: Nuh-uh. Tried them on the windows partition, they play fine
<trix`G> oh and Rogue, did you read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ataraxis_> xst: best way is to set DisplaySize in xorg.conf
<RogueJediX> trix`G: Yup, I did
<trix`G> mp3 wont play on kubuntu without some modifications
<trix`G> you did all that?
<Pc-Dummy> Desh: apt known's that you have overwritten that file, so it does not want to remove it ...
<Pc-Dummy> Desh: i think :P
<RogueJediX> trix`G: Yup. Just checked
<trix`G> greeko: try google "installing linux on USB" see what you get
<Desh> Pc-Dummy: I created a symlink in an earlier step, sudo ln -s /usr/lib/dri /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri, I need to remove this I think.
<nico8481> anyone using amarok 1.4.0? do you have a display problem with the "Playing: ..." string in the lower left part of the window? if not, where did you get amarok from?
<trix`G> Rogue: ok use 'ps aux' do you see artsd in there?
<trix`G> gonna try something I was forced to do with OnBoard sound one time
<RogueJediX> trix`G: Nope
<zblach> i have a built in webcam in my laptop, but it's causing me grief in ubuntu. how can I use it?
<trix`G> try 'killall artsd'
<trix`G> what does it say
<RogueJediX> no process killed
<trix`G> ok type 'esd' what happens
<trix`G> though i hate esd
<RogueJediX> command not found
<trix`G> err
<trix`G> right
<trix`G> what happens when you hit artsd starty
<trix`G> start*
<Pc-Dummy> RogueJediX: "sudo apt-get install mpg123", "mpg123 yourmp3file"
<Pc-Dummy> RogueJediX: do you get any output then?
<RogueJediX> Pc-Dummy: Already tried that. No errors, no feedback
<trix`G> Pc-Dummy: he did that already he said
<xst> I have set the font sizes in the system settings but for some reason firefox and evolution keeps having huge and ugly fonts. What to do?
<Pc-Dummy> ahh ok ...
<RogueJediX> trix`G: Nothing
<Pc-Dummy> ohh .. i'm sry .. wasnt reading
<trix`G> try typing 'oss'
<RogueJediX> trix`G: Command not found
<Desh> How would U remove this symlink: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/dri /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri ?
<trix`G> hmm eSound and OpenSoundSystem both not found, oh wait right
<Pc-Dummy> xst: try -> system settings -> apperance -> "GTK ..." -> "use my kde styl in ..."
<trix`G> apt-get install esd
<Pc-Dummy> Desh: sudo rm -f /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri
<Desh> Thanks.
<xst> pc-dummy: I have already done that but still the non-KDE apps has huge fonts. :-(
<trix`G> after you install esd close anything using sound, then run esd
<RogueJediX> trix`G: No package named esd
<Desh> Argh, still won't let me uninstall. :( how does one forge an uninstall?
<Desh> *force
<trix`G> grr try oss
<trix`G> <--- used to mandriva
<trix`G> "urpmi esd" always worked for me, not good with apt
<RogueJediX> trix`G: esound maybe?
<trix`G> yeah that's it
<trix`G> apt-get install esound
<RogueJediX> And it's running and running...
<xst> It helps to start the gnome-settings-daemon but I think this is too much of a hack.
<Desh> Can anyone help me remove the fglrx driver?
<trix`G> Desh: apt-get remove fglrx?
<RogueJediX> trix`G: Nothing happens
<trix`G> you mean it wont install?
<Desh> trix`G: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/766349
<RogueJediX> trix`G: Nah, it installed just fine. Nothing happens when I run it
<Pc-Dummy> Desh: try .. (i dont known if it works...) "dpkg --force-all deinstall <package>"
<trix`G> nothing is supposed to, try your mp3 now
<trix`G> make sure Master didn't mute itself
<sireliah> is there a way to display the past history of packages installed? i want to check to see if i got the security updates
<RogueJediX> trix`G: "Can't open default sound device!"
<Pc-Dummy> sireliah: loggend in file /var/log/dpkg.log
<Pc-Dummy> sireliah: logged i mean ...
<trix`G> sireliah: try to install them, any decent package manager will give you an "already installed" message
<trix`G> Rogue: ok one sec try this command without touching anything
<sireliah> trix i know, but i have a TON of installed packages, i dont know which are security
<noteventime> HUMORIX
<noteventime> Linux World Domination... One Joke at a Time
<Pc-Dummy> sireliah: "apt-get update; apt-get dist-uprade" <-- does the job
<trix`G> "play /home/roguejedix/.mldonkey/shared/Music/Guilty*.mp3"
<trix`G> in console
<RogueJediX> trix`G: bash: play: command not found
<Pc-Dummy> sireliah: another way is "dpkg -l <your-package-regex-here>" to search for them ...
<Desh> Pc-Dummy: Nope, didn't work.
<trix`G> err damn debian distros
<Pc-Dummy> Desh: no such package or same error as with apt ?
<Desh> Same error.
<sireliah> ok my computer isnt detecting any os/security updates, checked log dont see any. i have been told there are 8 since the release on june 1st
<bernier> how can i know if my nvidia drivers are installed and working?
<sireliah> pc-dummy it detects nothing
<trix`G> Rogue: is there any option within your mp3 player that will let you change the default sound device or damaen?
<Pc-Dummy> sireliah: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list <-- you have enabled the security updates there?
<trix`G> Rogue: and try hitting "esd start"
<trix`G> though I think esd start is invalid
<RogueJediX> trix`G: Yeah, I can switch between arts and xine
<trix`G> try xine
<Desh> Pc-Dummy: same
<sireliah> it says i have them enabled, there is a bunch of blank lines too
<bernier> how can i know if my nvidia drivers are installed and working?
<RogueJediX> trix`G: That was my default setting. I just recently tried it with arts
<trix`G> or you can try apt-get install xmms
<Pc-Dummy> bernier: use "glxinfo | head -n 10"
<trix`G> i always preferred xmms
<bernier> thanks!
<Pc-Dummy> you will see a line with ="server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation"
<Pc-Dummy> @ bernier
<Pc-Dummy> if it works
<bernier> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<bernier> i have this line like 10 times
<Pc-Dummy> ahh ... your drivers arent working
<bernier> Hmmm
<bernier> but i have installed them with adept =/
<RogueJediX> trix`G: xmms failed to produce any sound as well
<trix`G> Rogue: yeah but somewhere in the options I'm pretty sure you can select it to use esd or esound instead of arts
<Pc-Dummy> bernier: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29 <-- check that manual
<bernier> thanks a lot
<bernier> =D
<sireliah> anyone here use cedega? know where i can find the demo?
<trix`G> www.transgaming.org
<RogueJediX> trix`G: Nothing with esound or oss or anything else
<trix`G> forget the demo it's $5 a month man
<sireliah> trix the demo isnt there, just subscribe
<sireliah> i want to se how it works first
<Pc-Dummy> RogueJediX: ... the mixer value's are ok ?
<trix`G> the demo is there, give me a sec i'll find it
<Pc-Dummy> RogueJediX: the problem is since an update, right?
<RogueJediX> Pc-Dummy: Pretty much
<sireliah> trix: thanks, i scanned all over and couldnt see it
<RogueJediX> Pc-Dummy: Yeah. After I upgraded to Dapper, the sound went AWOL
<Pc-Dummy> RogueJediX: try to downgrade your kernel ...
<Pc-Dummy> you known the old kernel version?
<sledge> Desh: Sorry man, I got sidetracked.
<RogueJediX> Pc-Dummy: Hm, yeah. There are some old ones left from Breezy. I'll try that. brb
<Desh> sledge: no problem.
<Desh> sledge: I have a problem, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/766349
<trix`G> sireliah: looks like they don't offer a demo anymore
<sireliah> !!!
<ubotu> sireliah: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<trix`G> I may be able to find you a slightly older full version though
<trix`G> or you can compile yourself from the CVS tree
<sireliah> parse error?
<Cayou> hello guys! I got a problem: While trying to start Adept, it says: Read Only mode: Database locked... it says another process is using the packaging system database, but I just booted the computer... HELP!!!
<KuLover> Can someone please give me a hand on formating a hard drive? Thanks much.
<Desh> Cayou: Ised to get that, it went away afterwards. Try closing Adept and then opening it again.
<Desh> Cayou: I used*
<Pc-Dummy> KuLover: your system hard drive?
<KuLover> Cayou, try running the terminal and type "sudo apt-get update" then do "sudo apt-get upgrade". Make sure Adept is closed. After running the trminal commands try again.
<Cayou> Won't work
<Cayou> min
<KuLover> Pc-Dummy, no, just an extra internal drive.
<bernier> how can i know the amount of my hard drive that is taken?
<KuLover> Pc-Dummy, I know how to mount, I just need help formatting.
<quizy> who here has played with a thinkpad and nvram?
<trix`G> sireliah: gah looks like I deleted the package, sorry
<Pc-Dummy> KuLover: you have partitions ?
<Desh> bernier, in a konqueror window, make the address '/' without the 's and right click on an empty space and select Properties.
<trix`G> sireliah: google can find you a walk through on how to compile it yourself though, it's not too hard and the newest version
<bernier> thanks desh
<KuLover> Pc-Dummy, Its an un formatted drive, separate from my main system HDD. My system drive does have partitions though, if thats what you mean.
<haider> You guys know how to upgrade to the newest KDE version?
<Desh> bernier, no problem.
<Pc-Dummy> KuLover: i known the only the freaky way, ok?
<Cayou> KuLover: How about this when I ran update: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<trix`G> haider: Nope, none of us have the slightest idea.
<trix`G> haider: lol I'm joking, i'm sure there are loads on howto's on the kde website
<KuLover> Cayou, do you see an incon in the bottom left of your toolbar? It looks like a box with an exlamation point on it?
<RogueJediX> Well, that didn't work
<Pc-Dummy> RogueJediX: shit :(
<Cayou> KuLover: no
<haider> trix`G: Hehe, sorry for that lazy question... I will try to find it! :)
<trix`G> google is your friend
<Pc-Dummy> someone knowns a graphical "fdisk" version ?
<RogueJediX> Damn. Does this mean downgrading to Breezy is in order? x_x
<KuLover> Cayou, have you tried enableing all repos in the repo manager in adept? You can edit that, even with the error message.
<quizy> Pc-Dummy: QtParted
<trix`G> Rogue: you can always try the old masters technique of finding something big and heavy and whacking your computer with it
<trix`G> Rogue: <---= not responsible for any damages
<KuLover> Pc-Dummy, Im okay with freaky..
<RogueJediX> trix`G: I was thinking more along the lines of explosives
<Cayou> KuLover: ok, I think it's working, I ran the dpkg --configure -a command
<Pc-Dummy> KuLover: use "sudo apt-get install qtparted"; sudo qtparted
<KuLover> Cayou, Alrighty.. come back if you have more troubles.
<Pc-Dummy> KuLover: that the easy way ;P
<trix`G> <--- DEFINATELY not responsible for any damages injuries or deaths resulting from pulling an "Office Space" on your computer
<Cayou> Thanks guys, Kubuntu rocks!
<KuLover> Pc-Dummy, Thanks much! :)
* Cayou is happy now
<trix`G> "damn it feels good to be a gangster"
<sledge> Desh: dpkg-divert --remove /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<Pc-Dummy> loool trix`G
<Desh> sledge:
<Desh> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/lib/libGL.so.1' with
<Desh>   different file `/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa', not allowed
<RogueJediX> When is edgy released again?
<bernier> Pc-Dummy sorry for all those questions but I've done everything written in the guide , i have a tnt2 card so i installed the legacy drivers and the linux restricted modle but it doesnt work =/
<RogueJediX> I may have to skip an entire release
<trix`G> 6 months I expect
<r0xz> trix`G: Office Space (1999) right?
<trix`G> this one was only a week ago
<trix`G> r0xz: yeah
<r0xz> lol
<sledge> Desh: can you just move /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 out of the way?
<Pc-Dummy> bernier: that's no problem, i love to help! :)
<RogueJediX> Oh well. Breezy for 6 more months isn't that bad. I'll only have to compile some dozen apps to get them to their latest versions
<sledge> I need a 40-hour nap. :(
<trix`G> Rogue: You could just manually update everything you use except sound
<KuLover> Pc-Dummy, How do I open it, once installed.
<trix`G> Rogue: and have a psuedo-dapper
<Pc-Dummy> bernier: you haven't forgotten "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" ?
<Pc-Dummy> bernier: and restart x after?
<Pc-Dummy> KuLover: sudo qtparted
<KuLover> Thanks again
<Pc-Dummy> np
<RogueJediX> trix`G: That's a good idea. But it'll have to wait until I wake up. It's 2 AM already. Yikes.
<trix`G> know that feeling
<trix`G> though it's only 7pm here
<trix`G> you in australia or something?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hola
<RogueJediX> Thanks for your help trix`G, Pc-Dummy and whoever else I left out. Night night
<trix`G> night
<Desh> sledge: sudo rm /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 did the trick. :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody can tell me what's happening to X? as soon as i play a movie using XV i get the following: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ggeAA633.html
<Desh> sledge: thanks
<sledge> Desh: :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> or better, X crashes and restart
<sledge> Desh: \o/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and the one in the file is the content of dmesg
<trix`G> Tall:  what was that link again?
<Desh> sledge: Haha thanks, so what method should I use to install fglrx so that OpenGl is done by that driver and no mesa?
<trix`G> the pasted one
<bernier> pc-dummy it gives me a long error message
<bernier> when i type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<trix`G> actually nevermind, diablo IIx is calling me
<trix`G> later geeks!
<Pc-Dummy> paste it to: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<Pc-Dummy> @ bernier
<bernier> kk
<Pc-Dummy> cu trix`G
<rashkae> When I try to install the Konsole bitmap fonts, I get a error message that the system cannot install console8x16.pcf.gz .  I searched for this error message in google, but the only reference some back as Ubuntu
<rashkae> Anyone know a fix / workaround?
<sledge> Desh: Install the fglrx driver provided by multiverse/universe. a previous package contained that funky script you deleted earlier which fucked things up.
<bernier> pc-dummy its alright i got it :P
<Pc-Dummy> ahh ok, nice!
<bernier> well
<bernier> lets see if it works
<bernier> wait
<Desh> sledge: ok, so i unblacklisted fglrx, I think, let me check..
<bernier> I have to restart X
<bernier> brb
<Desh> sledge: first I am removing all that crap step two made me download to usr/src
<Pc-Dummy> bernier: cu
<Desh> sledge: how can I remove a directory?
<rashkae> desh rm dirname -rf  use with care.
<KuLover> Anyone know how to format a dirve in qtparted into a reiserfs partition?
<Desh> rashkae, thanks. ;)
<Pc-Dummy> KuLover: create the partition with qtparted ...
<rashkae> desh: I'm sure that's not what you were asking, but I couldn't resist :)
<Pc-Dummy> then there will appear the partition name, write it down and format it on konsole by: mkfs.reiserfs
<Desh> rashkae, oh but it worked, got rid of the fglrx folder under usr/src/modules
<Desh> I love command line...
<Pc-Dummy> mkfs.reiserfs </dev/(h|s)dxX
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !mouse
<ubotu> methinks mouse is Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev Installing extra cursor themes can be done easily with gcursor
<rashkae> Desh, Oh, you mean, you really were asking how to delete a dir on your own system?
<bernier> pc-dummy i saw the nvidia splashscreen so it worls! :P
<bernier> thanks a lor
<bernier> lot*
<bernier> works*
<bernier> wow i have a hard time typing
<Pc-Dummy> bernier: ok, fine!
<Desh> rashkae, yeah, it was protected so I couldn't delete it with the GUI and sudo rm didn't work.
<Desh> sledge: what was the file I had to kill before?
<bernier> but my resolution is so big
<Pc-Dummy> <-- loves typing :)
<KuLover> Pc-Dummy, I understood most of that. The only part I dont understand is after the /dev/. What does "(h|s)dxX" stand for
<bernier> how can i change it^
<Pc-Dummy> KuLover: you get it from qtparted
<rashkae> desh Well, like I said, -rf is something you want to use with care.  lots and lots of care.
<Pc-Dummy> like /dev/sda1 on usb
<KuLover> Got ya
<Pc-Dummy> or /dev/sdb1 or something like that
<KuLover> Is reiserfs not neccisary for a storage drive?
<Pc-Dummy> KuLover: ... think think think .. before you press ok!
<Desh> rashkae, yeah, I learned that deleting things can result is lots of crap the hard way, ie, windows xp registry :-P
<Pc-Dummy> KuLover: for me .. i dont like reiserfs in the past because it crashed to much.. i use ext3
<Pc-Dummy> liked
<bernier> How can I change my screen resolution^
<Pc-Dummy> bernier: you have a TFT or CRT ?
<bernier> what<s that^ =/
<Pc-Dummy> Flat or Big Monitor ? ;P
<bernier> big :P
<DaSkreech> rashkae: HI HOw'd it work out?
<Desh> bernier, dapper or breezy?
<bernier> dapper
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Hello :)
<nikkiana> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Nice to see you again :)
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, nice to see you too :)
<Desh> K Menu -> System Settings -> Display -> Size Orientation & Positioning Tab (Admin mode)
<Desh> bernier, the resolutions found there are the ones supported by your monitor and video card driver
<Pc-Dummy> KuLover: onother way to all the devices "sudo fdisk -l"
<KuLover> Pc-Dummy another way to what? all the devices?
<_henry> Can anyone help??  I choose to use foxfire and thunderbird for web and mail.... how can I change the system so that when I click a url in thunderbird it will open in firefox???
<Pc-Dummy> every partition has a own "named block device"
<Pc-Dummy> you need them to format your disk
<Kadran> hi all :)
<Desh> Umm in the thunderbird options, there should besomewhere where you set the default broswer, type 'firefox' in the field, _henry
<Kadran> i want to know if it possible to make two different harddisks have the same mount point?
<Healot> no... not at the same time
<StoyJodido> hello, anybody has a while to help me with a damn problem Ive been trying to fix for nearly 2 days
<Kadran> i want to extend the home partition with new harddisk?
<Pc-Dummy> Healot: one can overwrite the other ...
<Desh> sledge: I followed the steps to install from the repositories, now I came to the reboot section, which I shll do shortly, however, is there anything else I should edit, delete, etc? Like, the Wiki says that I may need to add the symlink for accelerated OpenGL, should I do that?
<Pc-Dummy> Kadran: ahh ... extend ..
<Healot> Kadran: if you like to extend volume, you can use LVM
<Kadran> Healot: can you help me more?
<Desh> Is LVM as badass as the Google definition says it is?
<Healot> !lvm
<ubotu> lvm is, like, totally, (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<Kadran> thanks guys :)
<Healot> VM on windows is easy, but in linux, a like...
<Desh> !fglrx
<ubotu> [ati]  http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Desh> :-O!!!!!
<DaSkreech> Healot: Virtual machines?
<StoyJodido> anyone can give me some help plz? I think its a quite strange problem that I got
<Healot> DaSkreech: Volume Management
<StoyJodido> therere little references on the web about it
<Healot> sorry same abbreviation
<DaSkreech> Healot: Ah Ok
<DaSkreech> It's not that hard on Linux
<DaSkreech> Just requires some reading :)
<Healot> not really...
<Healot> same fundamental, different ways to do it
<Healot> just don't install grub on a LVM volume :)
<StoyJodido> I cant log into kde, it just gets stuck after I write the login/password, before ksplash appears
<DaSkreech> RIght but outside of RedHat ther is no right click to setup option
<DaSkreech> Healot: Yeah
<KuLover> Pc-Dummy is it normal that new newly formatted drive, formated wth ext3 has about 8gb already allocated?
<Healot> DaSkreech: ubuntu installer has LVM option
<Pc-Dummy> KuLover: no
<DaSkreech> Healot: Yeah I know
<Pc-Dummy> KuLover: that's your system drive i think :)
<KuLover> Pc-Dummy No lol.. I made sure it wasnt. I wouldnt want to make that mistake. This qtparted software loks like its still verryy buggy though.
<_henry> Desh: I've searched & searched... can't find anywhere
<Pc-Dummy> <-- never used qtparted :))
<DaSkreech> heavily :-)
<KuLover> Pc-Dummy Hmm.. yeah.. I reccomend you dont.. "(yet)"
<StoyJodido> anybody can plz help me with my kde problem?
<DaSkreech> StoyJodido: What now?
<StoyJodido> well
<StoyJodido>  I cant log into kde, it just gets stuck after I write the login/password, before ksplash appears. Also, top shows kbuildsyscoca takes 99% cpu. Any hint to solve that?
<KuLover> Anyone know of a partition manager, other than qtparted?
<StoyJodido> and I havent done anything strange, it just fucked it up itself
<Pc-Dummy> KuLover: ... fdisk :)
<StoyJodido> :S
<Pc-Dummy> fdisk /dev/sdx
<Pc-Dummy> aehm ... sudo fdisk /dev/sdx
<StoyJodido> I googled many forums and webs but just little information on that thing, so I bet its not a common problem
<StoyJodido> :(
<DaSkreech> StoyJodido: What happened? Just Tuesday it quit and ran off with the secretary?
<Pc-Dummy> StoyJodido: try to make a new user and login as that user
<StoyJodido> well I tried
<StoyJodido> as Ive read that on a website
<StoyJodido> but
<StoyJodido> then the kdm didnt even appeared
<StoyJodido> just an odd plain xwindow window saying something was missing
<DaSkreech> What was missing?
<StoyJodido> I think it was about a file in the new user .kde folder
<StoyJodido> I dont remind as right now I have to use windows to write this
<Pc-Dummy> StoyJodido: with the new user ... say u want kde
<StoyJodido> how
<StoyJodido> I just added the user with useradd
<StoyJodido> from console
<Pc-Dummy> on kdm you can say which session type you want to start i think
<StoyJodido> as I cant log into x
<KuLover> Pc-Dummy, When someone asks for a GUI partition program, reccomend Gparted to them ;)
<Pc-Dummy> <-- ex gentoo and debian user ...
<DaSkreech> Pc-Dummy: KDM doesn't work
<NeoChaosX> Um, hm
<StoyJodido> ok Ill try that way
<Pc-Dummy> KuLover: thx! :)
<StoyJodido> that path I mean
<NeoChaosX> Can anyboyd help me get my USB external HD to mount on boot?
<NeoChaosX> anybody*
<StoyJodido> but do you have any clue what could be the reason?
<Pc-Dummy> DaSkreech: was thinking KDM works but KDE not ...
<Pc-Dummy> StoyJodido: no sry
<StoyJodido> sometimes it gets stuck in ksplash when it shows "starting services"
<StoyJodido> its the second icon that appears in ksplash
<bernier> Another problem =p, when i try to install the drivers for my printer it says i do not have the right to so i guess i have to login as root but i dunno how   because i install them with the kind of KDE print gui
<StoyJodido> its a fresh dapper instal
<StoyJodido> Ill go try some things then come back
<Pc-Dummy> StoyJodido: remove/move your .kde folder?
<StoyJodido> yep I already did that
<Pc-Dummy> same problem ?
<StoyJodido> yes
<StoyJodido> I think that was when it started to not even load ksplash
<StoyJodido> also there was a moment when it just restarted itself back to kdm
<Pc-Dummy> hmm .. no idee here ... sry @ StoyJodido
<StoyJodido> well thx anyway
<Pc-Dummy> Bernier: you can go in Administrative mode there,r ight?
<Bernier> how?
<StoyJodido> Ive changed to a 686 recompiled kernel but I think thats not the reason, as I had already booted into X before with that new kernel
<Pc-Dummy> on the right bottom: "Administrative mode..."
<Pc-Dummy> @ Bernier
<Pc-Dummy> StoyJodido: when it does start wxwindows i think the problem is anything else than kde ...
<StoyJodido> probably
<StoyJodido> but logs arent really helpful
<Bernier> you're right
<Pc-Dummy> ouhhh... 02:28 AM here ...
<Bernier> i had to scroll down :P
<Pc-Dummy> lol :)
<StoyJodido> here too :(
<StoyJodido> shit
<StoyJodido> Im desperate
<DaSkreech> !laguage
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<StoyJodido> kdm_greet[4934] : Internal error: memory corruption detected
<StoyJodido> thats the only error that shows there
<Pc-Dummy> .. your memory is ok?
<StoyJodido> as long as I know it is
<StoyJodido> I mean how can I know, right now Im in windows and everything works so
<Bernier> pc-dummy i logged in administrator
<Bernier> but i still get the same message
<Bernier> they say that the pilot may not exist or i do not have the right to install
<Pc-Dummy> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/47455 @ StoyJodido ?
<Pc-Dummy> Bernier: pilot ?
<Bernier> lol
<Bernier> driver srry
<Bernier> im mixing languages
<Bernier> lol
<StoyJodido> the only thing I did before this problem appeared was disabling bluetooth and apmd services (in the kde control panel as root) and reduce virtual terminals to just 2 (in /etc/inittab)
<StoyJodido> oh and stopping usplash service too
<DaSkreech> StoyJodido: The CD should have a memory test on it
<StoyJodido> as I use text bootup
<StoyJodido> ok Ill try the memory test too then
<DaSkreech> umm
<DaSkreech> It stops at services after you changed the services?
<StoyJodido> I must say Ive reverted those changes Ive talked about and kde still refuses to boot
<StoyJodido> yeah
<DaSkreech> Just trying to make sure I understand that
<StoyJodido> what
<Bernier> pc-dummy i got it :P
<Bernier> thanks
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> I don't know
<NeoChaosX> can anybody help me to get my external hard drive to mount on boot?
<StoyJodido> I disabled those services with the kde control panel and enabled them back with sysv-rc-conf
<DaSkreech> I would try to reset the settings for thsoe services
<NeoChaosX> ?
<StoyJodido> how
<StoyJodido> u mean the kde settings?
<LeeJunFan> Is "default applications" hidden in kde system settings?
<DaSkreech> I don't know
<DaSkreech> Yeah but I'm not sure how to go about doing that
<StoyJodido> neither do I
<DaSkreech> I'd probably apt-get purge them
<DaSkreech> :-(
<DaSkreech> But that seems Microsoftian
<StoyJodido> apt-get purge what, kde?
<StoyJodido> lol
<StoyJodido> ic
<StoyJodido> I tried dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-desktop
<StoyJodido> but no luck
<DaSkreech> That has no real settings I think
<DaSkreech> It's a virtual package
<StoyJodido> yeah I read later it was just a metapackage
<StoyJodido> ic
<bleaked> so where is the Go menu on konqueror.. the KDE help is pointing me to it, and yet i don't see it or where to find it..  was it removed for kubuntu?
<StoyJodido> well I just dont know what else to try
<DaSkreech> bleaked: I would assume it's the big K menu
<StoyJodido> oh I got something else
<Pc-Dummy> bleaked: i think you can also use your adress bar :)
<DaSkreech> StoyJodido: I'd just do it for the services that you played with
<Pc-Dummy> or k-menu -> run
<KuLover> Pc-Dummy, Is it normal to have a newly partitioned drive with 2.50 gb taken up.
<StoyJodido> on .xsession_errors there are a lot of lines saying sometihng like QSettings:
<Pc-Dummy> KuLover: now 2,5 GB :)
<Pc-Dummy> KuLover: no
<KuLover> lol
<StoyJodido> and then talking about an error on some character
<Pc-Dummy> KuLover: what do you mean with "taken up"
<StoyJodido> what do u said I had to do with those services Ive played with?
<Pc-Dummy> apt-get prune
<KuLover> Used space
<Pc-Dummy> hmm dpkg purge ...
<StoyJodido> what does that exactly do?
<Pc-Dummy> KuLover: which program does show that ?
<Pc-Dummy> StoyJodido: remove the package with all settings
<KuLover> Gparted
<Bernier> Hmm it's the second time it does that... my desktop's icons just disapear and my desktop is frozen... what's that?
<StoyJodido> ic
<StoyJodido> well going back to linux to try stuff
<StoyJodido> thanks for the help
* Pc-Dummy is on the way to install gparted ...
<StoyJodido> bye
<Pc-Dummy> cu StoyJodido
<Pc-Dummy> have a nice night :)
<StoyJodido> oh one last thing
<StoyJodido> when the kde hangs, top shows kdebuildsyscoca at 99%
<StoyJodido> sorry kbuildsyscoca I meant
<StoyJodido> I dont know if that gives you any hints
<Pc-Dummy> KuLover: blame on gparted ...
<Pc-Dummy> KuLover: use "df -h" on konsole
<KuLover> What will that do
<Bernier> pc-dummy it's the second time it does that my whole computer is alright i can continue what i was doing but my desktop is frozen and it's only the background there's nothing else
<Pc-Dummy> give u the usage informations
<Pc-Dummy> @ KuLover
<ryank> Hello all.  Is it possible to establish login timelimits w/ the 6.06 release? If so, can anyone give me a hint?
<Bernier> do oyu know what it could be?
<Search4Lancer> I get no sound when viewing flash movies.... still....
<Pc-Dummy> Bernier: there are stucked aps?
<Bernier> well no all my apps are alright
<Cooner750> Got a problem here. When I insert my CompactFlash camera card into the card reader on the computer it mounts it, but when it goes to open it says "Cound not enter folder /media/CANON_DC". Help?
<Pc-Dummy> Bernier: right button works?
<Bernier> only the desktop is frozen eith the cursor shaped like the small hand
<brandon_> is there a really good recording app for linux a la wiretap?
<Bernier> no it doesnt
<MikeMcA_> Hello.  I'm trying kubuntu for the first time via the live cd (on my laptop, currently running windows).  It boots fine but I can't get my wireless network card to run.  I configure the card interface but my changes aren't being saved...which kind of makes sense because kubuntu doesn't "own" the hd at this point, windows does.  But since making sure my network card would work is my main motivation for trying the live cd I'm in a cat
<Cooner750> Using media:/sdc1
<Pc-Dummy> Cooner750: "it says" u mean konqueror?
<TheHighChild> anyone use gnump3d?
<Bernier> the KDE menu is fine too
<Bernier> only the desktop
<Cooner750> Pc-Dummy: Yes
<Pc-Dummy> Bernier: ... no idear here ...
<Bernier> ok thanks
<MikeMcA_> whoops, there's a giant piece of advice on the screen I wasn't seeing...
<Pc-Dummy> Cooner750: open konsole, then "cd /media/CANON_DC"
<Pc-Dummy> works?
<Pc-Dummy> ahh .. have to get some sleep ...
<Cooner750> bash: cd: /media/CANON_DC: Permission denied
<Cooner750> Could it be because there is another user logged on?
<Pc-Dummy> Cooner750: ahh that's the problem ...
<Pc-Dummy> Cooner750: the user ...
<Cooner750> let me log off the other user
<Pc-Dummy> Cooner750: it dont known but try
<Pc-Dummy> Cooner750: after that reinsert the card
<DaSkreech> StoyJodido: You were asking something?
<MikeMcA_> I need to click the Administrator Mode button on the Network Settings dialog, but it's not activated.  How can I activate it?  Or alternately, is there a way to launch from the live cd as root, or su to root (I haven't specified a password for root so I don't know what it is)
<Pc-Dummy> MikeMcA_: there is no "root" password
<Pc-Dummy> use sudo <what you want>
<Cooner750> No luck..
<MikeMcA_> This is a live cd.  I've done zero config, just booted off the cd.
<Pc-Dummy> Cooner750: reinsert the card
<Cooner750> when I take it out the icon on the desktop does not leave
<Cooner750> How do I 'force' it to unmount it?
<Pc-Dummy> Cooner750: sudo unmount /media/CANON_??
<Pc-Dummy> ups it's umount
<LeeJunFan> ugh! kubuntu-default-settings and konqueror-orig piss me off. Have a friend who wants to change his browser to firefox, but KDE default apps is hidden, how the hell is that LESS confusing?
<Pc-Dummy> LeeJunFan: there's an option in firefox option's
<Cooner750> I just need to install actual Kubuntu. This here is Ubuntu with KDE packages installed and it has all kinds of problems
<Pc-Dummy> or use -> kmenu -> settings -> apperance -> kde components
<LeeJunFan> Pc-Dummy: firefox option doesn't work.
<Pc-Dummy> Cooner750: if u think that's the problem :)
<LeeJunFan> Pc-Dummy: and standard kubuntu doesn't have settings. also hidden by default.
<Cooner750> It has problems booting anyway. It sits and sits for what seems like ages at "Setting up ALSA card 0"
<Cooner750> and eventually moves on
<Pc-Dummy> LeeJunFan: i have a standart kubuntu ...
<DaSkreech> My art sits
<Pc-Dummy> you can also use "settings:/" in konqueror
<Cooner750> /dev/sda is the external USB hard disk, correct?
<Cooner750> How hard is it to configure Kubuntu to boot from USB?
<Pc-Dummy> Cooner750: no.. can be a scsi/usb/sata device to
<Cooner750> I was able to get Ubuntu originally to boot from USB
<Pc-Dummy> never tried it yet ...
<Pc-Dummy> ok ... have to got! cu all
<Pc-Dummy> go
<Sc[_] tt> evening all:  do i need to type something special to install using the live cd?  all i can get it to do is load a desktop from the cd, what's the magic word? :)
<Sc[_] tt> other than please :)
<sledge> alacazam
<DaSkreech> Pretty
<DaSkreech> prepend that to please
<Sc[_] tt> hi sledge and DaSkreech
* DaSkreech bows
<Sc[_] tt> hmm alacazam produces a strange mutated white dove but no cage
* DaSkreech whispers "Look under the table there is a trap door"
<Sc[_] tt> monsters down there
<quizy> who here has played with a thinkpad and nvram?
<SkrotFFS> Hi. Where can I configure parameters for audiocd:/? Such as bitrate, naming schemes etc
<bryantehaxor> Hello all.  Is it possible to establish login timelimits w/ the 6.06 release? If so, can anyone give me a hint?
<DaSkreech> bryantehaxor: Huh? You mean for GDM?
<sdolnack> so has anyone successfully gotten Xgl/Compiz running on Kubuntu, w/o problems or major slowdowns?
<NeoChaosX> SkrotFFS: You want to go to System Settings > Audio CDs and select either the MP3 or OGG Encoder tabs
<SkrotFFS> Thanks
<bryantehaxor> DaS: User A has x minutes of login timer per week for example.
<NeoChaosX> er, System Settings > Sound and Multimedia > Audio CDs
<NeoChaosX> *facepalm*
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: try #ubuntu-xgl
<Sc[_] tt> kde rules
<sdolnack> no no
<sdolnack> i mean
<sdolnack> im asking how other ppl have been with it?
<sdolnack> when i tried it it slowed down the system totally
<DaSkreech> bryantehaxor: Well before I answer how'd you get that nick? :)
<bryantehaxor> D
<sdolnack> and was completely, completely impractical
<bryantehaxor> aS: Intoxicated Halo taunting.
<DaSkreech> I'm sure there was tab in there somewhere
<Sc[_] tt> i'm going to start reading the documentation, this time next year i'll be almost half through it!
<DaSkreech> Good job!
<Sc[_] tt> you should hear linux docs on text to speech, puts ya to sleep in like 5 minutes
<Sc[_] tt> the accessibility options are really sweeet, whoever thought of that, thanks :)
<bernier> im back
<bernier> lol
<bryantehaxor> DaS: So do you have an answer?
<bernier> i just installed limewire using alien to change the rpm in a .deb and then i used dpkg to install limewire and it worked but now when i click on limewire theres a long loading time at the bottom but it closes without doing nothing
<ubuntu> is it not possible to install kubuntu to a logical partition? or must it be installed to a primary partition?
<Sc[_] tt> on the boot options... do i just type 'Install netcfg/disable_dhcp=true'    before all the stuff that's already there preseed/file= ...
<DaSkreech> ubotu: tell bernier about frostwire
<bernier> and its good?
<DaSkreech> Check the links
<KuLover> Anyonw know what this "lost+found" folder is on my freshly formated HDD?
<ubuntu> is it not possible to install kubuntu to a logical partition? or must it be installed to a primary partition?
<Sc[_] tt> i'm blind 'and' daft, sorry for silly questions, once i have the install going i'm fine, but i can't figure out how to get to the install from the live cd
<bernier> how do i uninstall a .deb i just installed with dpkg?
<bryantehaxor> Sc: Just click the install icon dude.
<CheeseBurgerMan> bernier: 'sudo dpkg -r <package>'
<Sc[_] tt> once it loads up a desktop you mean? or is there an icon on the main boot menu
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: would you know if kubuntu can be installed to a logical partition?
<DaSkreech> bryantehaxor: I think http://www.freeos.com/articles/4628/ might help
<DaSkreech> KuLover: Insurance
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: It can
<bernier> dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<bernier> thats what it says
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: for some reason kubuntu live CD installer will not let me install to a logical partition on my HD that is already formatted ext3
<ubuntu> does live CD installer have any issues?
<DaSkreech> What does it say?
<bryantehaxor> Sc: Yeah, once it loads to the OS there's an install button. It's really easy.
<bryantehaxor> DaS: Thanks, I am reading it now.
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: let me try it again here and i'll tell you
<Sc[_] tt> easy when you can see the icon :P  but that helps a bunch bryantehaxor, now at least i know where to search with the speech .. thanks
<TheHighChild> Anyone know where to change file preferences at?
<bryantehaxor> Sc: did you go to fsu by any chance?
<sdolnack> how can one config audiocd to automatically retrieve freedb tags?
<Desh> Ok, I have tried multiple methods to get fglrx to work, but no matter what I do, when I enter 'fglrxinfo' into the terminal it says Mesa is still my OpenGL vendor, any clues?
<Sc[_] tt> fsu?
<sdolnack> Desh:
<Sc[_] tt> i guess not, i don't know what that means
<bryantehaxor> sc: florida state.  nm.
<bleaked> does kdm support XDMCP?
<chavo> bleaked, yes
<Sc[_] tt> ahh ok, nope, i grad from virginia
<Desh> o_O
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: it says 'invalid file system for this mount poit'mount point
<DaSkreech> Sure you are pointing it at the right place?
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: yes
<sdolnack> is there anything that gnome supports that kde doesn't/vice versa?
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: besides, i  told it that it could reformat the partiotions i pointed it to
<bryantehaxor> DaS: That wasn't what I needed, but it still helped for some other stuff, thanks.
<bleaked> chavo: is there any configuration options for it?  i don't see it in the kontrol center.
<KuLover> Why dont I have permission to copy files into a partition that I just created and mounted?
<xst> I have just upgraded to dapper but now I have no sound in firefox/flash. Sound in e.g. amarok works just fine. Any ideas?
<TheHighChild> KuLover is it mounted as root?
<Sc[_] tt> ok i found my install icon, weee thanks all
<KuLover> Hmm.. I suppose so, I could only mount it in admin mode..
<bryantehaxor> sc: good luck man.
<pussfeller> how do you do taht thing where xine always pipes out to tv-out
<TheHighChild> KuLover You'd need to be administrator to mount it. do a 'cat /etc/fstab" and post the line for the drive you've just mounted
<chavo> bleaked, not sure if there's any gui config for it
<pussfeller> and the rest of the desktop is on the moniter
<Desh> I have tried multiple methods to get fglrx to work, but no matter what I do, when I enter 'fglrxinfo' into the terminal it says Mesa is still my OpenGL vendor, any clues?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: run it as root?
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: let me ask you something dumb... i have a 5G partition i formatted to ext3.... and labeled as '/', and another 5G partition labeled as /home which is FAT32... is this acceptable??
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: technically yes
<pussfeller> no
<pussfeller> fat wont handle the permissions right
<DaSkreech> Kinda silly but
<DaSkreech> He can do it
<DaSkreech> it's pretty useless though
<bleaked> xst: i know the problem..hold up..i'll find the page for you..
<pussfeller> and what about the filenaming limitations
<pussfeller> that could be a problem
<chavo> bleaked, you can enable it in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: should i make them both ext3??? i just wanted to make it a partition i could access with kubuntu or windows...
<xst> bleaked: Thanks!
<DaSkreech> Make a share partition and make it Fat
<pussfeller> there are apps which will access ext3 from windows
<ubuntu> ok brb
<pussfeller> and some which even allow you to put them as drives in my computer
<bernier> Hmmm when im trying to get frostwire and i click on "ubuntu" it starts dwling and when i right click , save target as it downloads "dowlaod.php"
<TheHighChild> ubuntu I would suggest creating a fat32 only partition. I wouldn't want Windows doing anything with my / or /home partitions
<bernier> alright i got it
<bernier> lol
<ubuntu> why the heck does it say invalid file system when i told it to go ahead and formet?!?
<ubuntu> format*
<DaSkreech> bernier: Copy link location
<DaSkreech> It will give you the full URL to the file
<bernier> yeah i got it this way alright :P
<Desh> Can Linux edit NTFS partitions?
<Desh> I know it can edit FAT partitions
<DaSkreech> Desh: For all intents. No
<CheeseBurgerMan> It can, but it's highly experimental.
<Desh> Aww.
<DaSkreech> I would say still experimental
<bleaked> xst: ok..
<DaSkreech> its' possible that it will completely destroy the NTFS partition
<xst> bleaked: ?
<bleaked> xst: edit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc -- and change the value in FIREFOX_DSP to aoss
<bleaked> xst: restart firefox..should be good to go
<sdolnack> sum'ins wrong w/ my amaroK
<sdolnack> i imported all the media from my winblows partition, and it won't play the files
<Desh> sdolnack, use XMMS and Totem
<sdolnack> it just goes thru each song on my playlist
<Desh> :)
<sdolnack> i don't want a winamp clone!
<sdolnack> i fuckin love amaroK
<sdolnack> sorry
<sdolnack> i meant really
<sdolnack> i really love amaroK
<Desh> sdolnack, haha, I like XMMS, much more compact and what not.
<CheeseBurgerMan> sdolnack: What's wrong with amarok?
<sdolnack> oh i like to maximize the thing and see it all and have the lyrics there and everythign
<sdolnack> i imported all my songs from my windows partition
<sdolnack> media/sda2/Documents and settings/Steve/My Documents/My Music
<sdolnack> and it won't play
<DaSkreech> ubotu: tell sdolnack about mp3
<sdolnack> it goes thru each song in like half a second
<sdolnack> ....
<Desh> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<CheeseBurgerMan> sdolnack: try 'sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodes'
<xst> bleaked: Nope. It doesn't work. :-(
<xst> But thanks anyway
<sdolnack> that's pretty ridiculous
<DaSkreech> Hmm?
<sdolnack> can i get it to use lame?
<Desh> Nah, it's easily workable.
<Desh> sdolnack, follow the instructions there, it helps you install the codecs. All my music is mp3.
<Desh> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Desh> sdolnack, try that also.
<Desh> sdolnack, if you install the codecs you can play mp3, wma, wmv and avi just fine, so long as they are not DRM protected.
<sdolnack> !freeformats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<sdolnack> oh i already use ogg
<sdolnack> for my rio karma
<Desh> sdolnack, those are like ogg and what not, but what you want is to play mp3s.
<sdolnack> so all the cds i rip are in ogg
<CheeseBurgerMan> Why not just use 'sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs' That's all I needed to do to get MP3.
<DaSkreech> Ogg rocks :)
<Desh> I'm old school, mp3 for me. :)
<sdolnack> no i hate command line i'm using adept
<sdolnack> (just kidding)
<Desh> Hahaha.
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, whatever. :P
<ubuntu> ok kubuntu is now installing... i hope i didn't screw anything up..... kinda crazy to be able to chat on a computer while installing an OS on it...
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<chavo> ubuntu, yeah it's kind of nice to get live support on an install
<KuLover> How can I gain access to copy files to a partition that i just created and mounted?
<ubuntu> chavo: absolutely
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Yeah I know :-)
<KuLover> Maybe mount it for user access?
<DaSkreech> KuLover: How did you mount it?
<ubuntu> this calls for a beer
<Desh> How can I set XMMS to play all suported audio files when I click them instead of amarok opening up?
<KuLover> Through the Disk manager in settings in Admin Mode. DaScreech
<DaSkreech> KuLover: Ah ok :)
<DaSkreech> Well do you know anything about /etc/fstab
<DaSkreech> ?
<KuLover> I know that its the file that has the paths to mount drives.
<KuLover> Desh right click the file you want to open with XMMS
<KuLover> Desh then clcik properties
<KuLover> Desh Thin clcik the little Wrench icon
<Desh> Ah I see.
<KuLover> Desh, find XXMS in the list and move it to the top
<KuLover> Or "Move up"
<KuLover> DaSkreech, what should I do?
<Desh> KuLover, I am trying to make videos open with Totem, but I cannot add it to the list..
<Desh> Hmm...the correct names for the programs is like, totem %s but it says totem %u when I click it...
<KuLover> Desh, click add, THen clcik the folder icon, then browse to the main file that opens Totem.
<DaSkreech> KuLover: well in the /etc/fstab entry for the partition put the option user
<DaSkreech> KuLover: you can then mount the partition as yourself (no sudo) and you will have the rights needed
<KuLover> DaSkreech, SHould I remove the "no" from "nouser"?
<Sc[_] tt> hi all again... there's got to be a better way to install other than the live cd... i've got all kinds of errors and it's taken 20 minutes for the system to run the installer, i can't trust this installation... isn't there a regular install disk? surely they don't expect everyone to install this way
<KuLover> Yeap
<KuLover> Its all the "alternate" install disk
<KuLover> Its all I use
<Sc[_] tt> ahh i downloaded the wrong iso
<KuLover> What distro/arhatecture would you like? Ill get you a link to it.
<Sc[_] tt> i have the links here, but thank you :)
<KuLover> lol. Enjoy
<Sc[_] tt> i'll grab the alternate disk
<KuLover> Yeah.. thats all I use too :)
<TheHighChild> anyone here use Gnump3d?
<Sc[_] tt> i have one hair left! but i'm still having fun
<bleaked> xst: do you have the alsa-oss package installed?
<bleaked> xst: install that, and it should work.
<ubuntu> well, in 30 seconds i will see if i successfully installed kubuntu while preserving Xp as well... i have my fears
<Desh> One thing I miss from windows, the way I could make a pleyer play all supported files from the options menu...
<DaSkreech> Desh: Huh>
<xst> bleaked: I just tried but it still doesn't work. I'll try a reboot.
<Desh> DaSkreech: I wanted Totem, not Kaffeine to play videos, so I had to find every format of video I had and manually edit it to play with Totem.
<ubuntu> i use linux %80-%90 of the time... but i am not going to totally ditch windows.... the whole hardware support issue would make that difficult
<DaSkreech> Ah.. I'm sure there is an easier way
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Thats fine we don't mind weaning you :)
<ubuntu> lol
<NeoChaosX> Desh. There's a file assoication menu in Konqueror's options
<Desh> ubuntu: Besides some ati cards and WLAN cards, hardware support is better than windows...
<Desh> NeoChaosX: >_<!!!!!!!!
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Don't forget to write to anyone who's hardware is un-supported in Linux. Makes the world better for everyone
<Desh> ATI!!!!
<fentekreel> hmm cedega doesn't seem to like working
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: i would like to wring some necks at linksys, to start with
<Desh> I STILL can't get OpenGL to be ATI, stupid Mesa won;t go away!
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Funny cause they are big Linux contributors :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Desh: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Hawkwind> I've personally got tons of Linksys stuff, all of which have Linux installed in them in some way
<Hawkwind> Never had a single problem
<CheeseBurgerMan> I followed that, fglrxinfo shows mine to be ATI
<Desh> Remember boys and girls, the world runs on $$. Since Linux isn't as widely used as Windows it doesn't seem an investment to work on Linux drivers. >_<
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: i have a few usb wireless adapters that i can't even get to work with ndiswrapper
<Desh> :-O!
<Desh> CheeseBurgerMan: Same one I used and have bookmarked, :(, still Mesa..
<TheHighChild> Desh no investment is needed. All people need are hardware specs and the OSS guys will develop drivers.
<ubuntu> ok, i'm out, y'all... ill se what damage i did
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Y'all come back you here?
<Desh> TheHighChild, what I mean is they don't care to since it doesn't seem like it will rake in profits
<Desh> DaSkreech, *hear
<DaSkreech> That's particularly stupid
<DaSkreech> Desh: I know I type faster than I think
<Desh> Haha
<DaSkreech> Esp for hardware companies
<TheHighChild> Desh I agree about software manufacturers but in the case of hardware manufacturers I think it's 1. because they over hype their product and the actual specs would show otherwise and 2. showing their hardware specs would go against the industry grain
<DaSkreech> The bigger their market is the better
<Desh> TheHighChild, true, true
<DaSkreech> TheHighChild: Well actually it's patent lae
<DaSkreech> laws
<Desh> That and Microsoft forces some not to
<TheHighChild> DaSkreech: How would releaseing specs violate their patent? Unless they are licensing it in the first place?
<TheHighChild> nvm, my bad guys. I thought I was in the off-topic channel. I'll stfu now
<Desh> Hahaha.
<Desh> What is the off-topic channel?
<DaSkreech> TheHighChild: try are they not licensing it :-)
<TheHighChild> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Desh> Thanks.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Desh: Did you look at the troubleshooting section? ;)
<TheHighChild> DaSkreech: I don't think I understood that
<Desh> CheeseBurgerMan: Yes.
<DaSkreech> TheHighChild: Well If you are possibly violating 4 or 5 patents would you release full specs or not?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Rats. I assume you rebooted. (it does say to do so)
<Desh> I did.
<TheHighChild> DaSkreech: gotcha, you mean that most manufacturer put themselves at risk by publishing them?
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> And for most of them the pace of the engineering team is much faster than the legal team so best way is just to shut up
<CheeseBurgerMan> Desh: Did you try method 2?
<Desh> CheeseBurgerMan, yup.
<CheeseBurgerMan> You're impossible. :P
<Desh> I have concluded that Mesa is codeword for Satan.
<Desh> Black mesa...
<Desh> :-O!
<robnyc> hello i have a bug for kubuntu :) .. xchat > view > Tree channel status colors dont work .. im on debian sid and works good
<RawSewage> thats an Ubuntu question
<RawSewage> Kubuntu uses Konversation
<kkathman> anyone know where firefox keeps the theme it loads?
<RawSewage> its not in the .kde folder?
<kkathman> hmm wouldnt think so, since its not a k-app
<robotgeek> kkathman: maybe in .mozilla/firefox/ chrome
<RawSewage> oh yeah
<erov>  /.mozilla/firefox/
<kkathman> lemme try that thanks
<kkathman> well theres another directory there
<erov> yes go into that dir
<CaBlGuY> there any kinda peer 2 peer I can install?
<kkathman> what happened was that I loaded a theme that was "compatible" with linux, but apparently not with Dapper
<erov> that is depending on the user profiles
<kkathman> erov  there is not a .mozilla/firefox/chrome
<CaBlGuY> !peer to peer
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<CaBlGuY> !p2p
<ubotu> rumour has it, p2p is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo
<erov> j@alpha:~/.mozilla/firefox/sngu6tsh.default/chrome$ lsuserChrome-example.css  userContent-example.css
<chavo> kkathman, ~/.mozilla/firefox/some_random_number_/chrome
<kkathman> there is a  .mozilla/firefox/ctr2yq30.default/chrome
<kkathman> right
<erov> that is it.
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> is the theme in the css?
<chavo> they might not be in there though, a lot of themes install in extensions folder now
<chavo> kkathman, no it's a .jar file. a renamed .zip
<kkathman> hmm ok I'll check that
<erov> ahh yes.. they are in extensions
<erov> (in mine anyway)
<DaSkreech> KuLover: Yo
<kkathman> thanks guys...I just deleted the theme from the extensions as you said chavo...now I get the default again :)
<KuLover> Heya
<chavo> cool
<DaSkreech> Got the mount sorted?
<kkathman> chavo looks like it was just that particular theme I guess
<KuLover> No.. still having problems.. Ughh lol
<jago> can some one tell me what decoder packages i need to play dvd's with kaffeine
<Kyral> libdvdcss
<Cooner750> hello
<jago> thanks
<Rede> hi, i just installed kubuntu dapper but i'm having a little bit of trouble getting sound to work. kmix shows both of my sound cards but is set to my on board sound, not my SBLive5.1 that i want to use. Any idea where I can select the sound card I want to use? I googled and found a forum that indicated I need to change it in System->Preferences but I dont seem to have a preferences entry
<Rede> ive got amarok, xine, and xine-extracodecs installed. xine plays video, but there isnt any sound. amarok appears to play properly, but there is no sound
<DaSkreech> Rede: try the system Settings
<Cooner750> How to install mplayer plugin in Konqueror?
<RawSewage> maybe the volume isnt turned up
<RawSewage> in the Mixer, check PCM
<Rede> volume is on
<Rede> system settings doesnt seem to give me the option of selecting between the two cards
<Rede> in fc4 i had to use the gui to select the card in order for it to work because it defaulted to the on-board, but i cant find how to accomplish this
<Rede> KInfoCenter detects the SBLive card, as does "aplay -l"
<SheaTara> Hey -- my sound won't -- it did just a few days ago -- before i update dapper from flight7 to final
<Cooner750> SheaTara, Do you use ESD for sound?
<SheaTara> Amarok won;tplay -- and I don;t get anything else either
<Cooner750> Try going K-Menu, Run Command... Type esd and click OK
<SheaTara> How mocgh I check?
<RawSewage> maybe the volume isnt turned up
<SheaTara> esd
<SheaTara> Could not run the specified command
<Cooner750> hmm....
<SheaTara> The volume is up ans not mutes
<Cooner750> Is ESD included in Kubuntu? I'm using Ubuntu with KDE packages installed over it
<RawSewage> run kcontrol
<SheaTara> Not to my knowledge
<RawSewage> Sound and Multimedia
<RawSewage> Sound Sytem
<Cooner750> Run kmix to get a volume control in the bottom of the screen if one isnt there already
<SheaTara> Kmix is there
<RawSewage> first see if the Enable the Sound Syustem box is checked
<SheaTara> RawSewage: checked
<Cooner750> ALSA would probably be the best selection?
<RawSewage> and Hardware tab
<KuLover> Anyone here run a RAID array?
<SheaTara> RawSewage: what about it ?
<RawSewage> whats it set to
<SheaTara> Autodetect
<RawSewage> sorry, I dont know whats wrong
<SheaTara> RawSewage: nor do I
<SheaTara> how about I try #ubuntu
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> did you like in KINfoCenter
<SheaTara> I read on !sound -- no help
<RawSewage> I mean did you RUN kinfocenter
<RobNyc> Hawkwind: yea man im on debian sid now and my xchat view > tree list channel stats colors work fine, its only on kubuntu i dont know why or how
<orient2000> RobNyc: I wonder, did you buy the whole computer or you assembled yourselve?
<sdolnack> ...can someone show me how wine works?
<RobNyc> it was a custom built orient2000
<orient2000> So i always do mine. Sorry cannot help you.
<Rede> ok, ive managed to determine that my sound is working, just using the on-board instead of my sblive... does anyone know how i can change that?
<sdolnack> so i'm running Kubuntu and can't stand linuxdc++ and want to get wine working
<sdolnack> and don't know how
<RawSewage> how do you have Konqueror show video icons
<RawSewage> preview icons
<RawSewage> > 100 mb
<r0xz> someone with a clue why ogg vorbis files aren't previewable while downloading with a p2p app?
<r0xz> in the same app where mp3 and avi are previewable
<r0xz> even when the whole file is completed i still can't preview
<SeanTater> RawSewage: Not sure you can -- but try looking on kde-look and kde-apps
<SeanTater> r0xz: what p2p app?
<RawSewage> someone told me how
<RawSewage> Im testing it now
<sdolnack> does no one know how to help me w/ wine?
<r0xz> SeanTater: KTorrent
<SeanTater> r0xz: How can you preview the other files?
<r0xz> really weird, because it support a special priority for mediafiles so one can preview these
<SeanTater> r0xz: I did not think that was possible with the way torrents download
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: how did you become more raw since yesterday?
<RawSewage> I dont know
<SeanTater> r0xz: neat -- version 1.2 or 2.0?
<r0xz> SeanTater: normally, when i rightclik on a file in the files tab of ktorrent, i can preview the files (after some minutes)
<r0xz> SeanTater: 2.0 dev
<SeanTater> r0xz: neat -- how did you get it to install?!
<SeanTater> r0xz: I tried and it would not work
<r0xz> SeanTater: just installing the right packages
<osiris> thats cause lots of torrent apps prioritize the first section of the torrent, so you can use that function.  other than that it IS a piece meal system
<SeanTater> r0xz: but apt said it conflicted with kdelibs  -- so it would not install here --
<r0xz> SeanTater: hmmm, i didn't install by binary but compiled on subversion
<SeanTater> r0xz: aaahhh -- that might do it
<r0xz> SeanTater: is run the svn version from 1.1
<r0xz> *i
<SeanTater> r0xz: well -- I don't know that I want /that/ new
<DaSkreech> Hobbster!!
<r0xz> always've been stable enough fo normal use
<r0xz> SeanTater: KTorrent is in the end of 2.0, so the big bugs are out already
<SeanTater> r0xz: okay -- I might get to it, but It's getting late here
<r0xz> hehe
<SeanTater> r0xz: I'm not sure I'm up for compling
<sdolnack> so in Wine
<sdolnack> do i donwload the exe installer and open it w/ wine?
<DaSkreech> Does it still stop downloading for no reason?
<r0xz> well, if you don't try you don't know...
<SeanTater> r0xz: I'll get to it -- but I plan to sleep soon
<SeanTater> r0xz: in fact -- with my eyelids shutting I think that will be in 5 --- 4 ---- 3 ---- 2
<r0xz> SeanTater: ah, you can always jump on the KT forum and poke with an question, there're some nice people there...
<SeanTater> r0xz: there's nice people all over the place
<SeanTater> r0xz: about one in 10**50 people in linux act like trolls -- they might be annoying, but they /are/ a flash in the pan
<SeanTater> r0xz: thanks for the encouragement anyway -- see ya
<r0xz> DaSKreech: you mean KTorrent? One guy said he's still experienced the stalling, but i haven't seen it here
* SeanTater > /dev/sleep
<DaSkreech> r0xz: Problem is the 10**50-1 are normally doing work all the time so they are pretty silent
<r0xz> DaSKreech: iam not following
<sdolnack> what do you guys recommend for a zip utility?
<sdolnack> p7zip???
<DaSkreech> r0xz: The trolls are few but very very loud
<DaSkreech> and there alllll the time :-)
<sdolnack> daskreech
<sdolnack> what do you use for compression
<sdolnack> or you r0xz
<DaSkreech> The nice guys you have to prod a bit and wait for them to stop doing other things
<r0xz> sdolnack: just ark with tarball or CLI
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: gunzip is fine
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> hi Hobbsee
<sdolnack> but i'm using wine
<r0xz> sdolnack: tar.bz2 has better compression then tar.gz but is somewhat slower
<sdolnack> and downloading windows files and they're in like rar and stuff
<DaSkreech> Oh 7zip then
<sdolnack> ahh... so that's the advantage of tar.gz
<DaSkreech> but that works under Linus as well
<sdolnack> Linux too ;-)
<r0xz> *faster  (getting tired here...)
<DaSkreech> *laughs* Yeah
<DaSkreech> Though under Linus most stuff seems to work ..
<larrywells> So what is the major item for the new Dapper?
<DaSkreech> LTS
<larrywells> LTS?
<sdolnack> long term service
<sdolnack> 3 years instead of 18 months
<sdolnack> now that i've installed p7zip... how do i open this damn rar file?
<sdolnack> sudo p7zip isn't recognized
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: Lol
<DaSkreech> Just install unrar
<larrywells> What does that mean exactly, that they will have service of the new OS?
<sdolnack> it wasn't in the repos
<larrywells> Does that mean Dapper will be the only new release for 3 years?
<sdolnack> nvm
<sdolnack> yes it is
<sdolnack> larywells--i thougth that, but tha'ts not necessarily true
* DaSkreech winks at sdolnack
<DaSkreech> larrywells: No
<sdolnack> coz the other versions were out for 6 mos at a time, but had 18 month support
<sdolnack> ok now what's hte deal w/ unrar and unrar-free?
<larrywells> Ok, I think I understand now
<sdolnack> will i tnot work or something?
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: unrar is made by rarlabs. unrar-free is open source
<larrywells> But it is free, the support is not that robust anyway
<robotgeek> larrywells: hmm, not true
<chavo> larrywells, the best free support money can buy
<larrywells> Exactly, lol
<DaSkreech> larrywells: Does that actually make sense to you?
<robotgeek> larrywells: it means that security fixes from developers to packages will be provided
<sdolnack> linux doens't handle spaces in filenames well does it
<larrywells> Oh I understand that
<robotgeek> sdolnack: escape it with a \
<chavo> sdolnack, sure it does
<larrywells> So now they will be supplying the security fixes for 3 years
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: tab is your friend
<sdolnack> what do you mean escape it w/ a \?
<chavo> sdolnack, put a slash in front of the space and then you can use it, that's in a terminal anyway
<larrywells> Kubuntu, has given my old 500 mgz machine new life
<DaSkreech> Hooray!
<larrywells> It was about to go to goodwill
<larrywells> lol
<sdolnack> so how do I use wine exactly?
<chavo> sdolnack, basically you just run -> wine appname.exe
<DaSkreech> isn't there a winecfg?
<sdolnack> i did
<chavo> sdolnack, you should run winecfg first to setup your .wine directory
<sdolnack> i installed a program into the program fiels of the wine directory
<larrywells> I see now that Kubuntu also runs on PPC now
<chavo> sdolnack, it should create menu items, or desktop icon if you asked it too
<KuLover> Anyone here experiance high CPU usage during large file transfers?
<sdolnack> and added it in the applications in winecfg
<makko> any particular reason the grub boot menu of dapper is text (a plain text table) instead of graphical (supporting a splash screen)?
<sdolnack> i wondered that to makko but  i'm just kinda used to it
<sdolnack> i realized to me i tdidn't matter as much
<makko> sdolnack: it matters for many newbyes wich are used to suse or redhat. they'd think ubuntu is "less advanced"
<makko> sdolnack: many are prejudiced against text envs
<sdolnack> i know
<sdolnack> i had mandriva for a while
<sdolnack> granted, it was broken, so i had 10 sec to switch to windows every time i loaded the computer
<sdolnack> but it looked nice
<sdolnack> then i saw ubuntu and was liek "ugh"
<sdolnack> but you can at least make it colorful
<sdolnack> which helps
<sdolnack> are you running kubuntu or ubuntu?
<makko> sdolnack: yes! and it's quite funny, seeing that mandriva uses lilo, which is said to be less advanced than grub (it uses a patch lilo, so that explains it)
<makko> sdolnack: me? kubuntu
<sdolnack> ok
<sdolnack> open your konsole
<sdolnack> and type in sudo kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst
<makko> yes...?
<sdolnack> on line 26, right below "Pretty Colours"
<sdolnack> delete the #
<makko> sdolnack: nice option
<sdolnack> and it will then have a nice cyan/white/blue theme goin on
<sdolnack> which is a lot more appealing
<sdolnack> and you can also hide the menu so that it just automatically boots into default unless you press ESC
<sdolnack> this is so cool to me, this whole being able to customize (kustomize--heh) everything
<makko> sdolnack: my breezy used to have a "splashimage (hd0,0)/boot/grub/splashimages/debsplash.xpm.gz" just at the beginning of this same file.
<sdolnack> i'm a newbie, too.  3 days old
<sdolnack> hmm really?
<makko> sdolnack: i guess this could bring the graphical menu
<makko> sdolnack: absolutely
<sdolnack> i just caught on riight after dapper was released
<makko> sdolnack: i think it would work
<sdolnack> look on the forums
<makko> sdolnack: so i guess you should provide it a path to an existing xpm.gz (picture) file
<makko> sdolnack: any reason you renounced mandriva?
<sdolnack> makko: absolutely
<sdolnack> it would not work w/ my dell inspiron 9300.  It just woudlnt' boot
<sdolnack> it'd freeze during boot.  and it was such a hassle
<sdolnack> and then installed Kubuntu dapper--and everything worked so well!! Wireless!! Right outta the box!!!!
<makko> sdolnack: my reason of renouncing mandriva (my first love; ubuntu is the second) is that i was feeling like a second-class citizen (no access to some software) as a non--club-member.
<makko> sdolnack: that's just the main reason.
<makko> sdolnack: did you try to disable acpi, apic, and lapic? that way it would work again. no boot freezing!
<sdolnack> yeah, that too--the whole club thing
<sdolnack> i didn't try to disable acpi and what not--i didn't even want to bother
<sdolnack> and i'm sooooooo SOOOOOO happy with Kubuntu-i'm not going anywhere for a long while
<makko> sdolnack: ubuntu WILL ALWAYS be free (as in free beer)
<robotgeek> fere speech, even
<makko> sdolnack: it seems they're trying to encourage a different business model
<makko> robotgeek: that doesn't even need to be mentioned
<makko> robotgeek: ... since it's so obvious
<sdolnack> they totally are
<sdolnack> haha the only free beer i've seen all but requires a donation
<kkathman> hey robotgeek, the Opera static wouldnt install because I needed this xlibs and xlib6g
<sdolnack> ubuntu is amazing
<makko> kkathman: it's not AND, it's just OR.
<kkathman> I tried to load up xlibs-dev, but it still didnt work
<sdolnack> not just the software, but the mindset and purpose
<kkathman> makko:  ok, well
<makko> kkathman: you may want to add breezy main, install xlibs from there (no conflict!) and then disable breezy main.
<nixternal> kkathman: what are you trying to install???  cedega?
<kkathman> I still cant get Opera to work in Dapper :(
<nixternal> oh opera
<makko> kkathman: it's as simple as i said.
<kkathman> makko.. ok I will try that :)
<makko> kkathman: you will install it in not time
<kkathman> thanks man...I'll check that out
<sdolnack> Opera???
<robotgeek> kkathman: i tht opera has a dapepr deb?
<sdolnack> haha
<nixternal> xlibs-dev doesn't fix the xlibs dependency for opera does it?  i know it doesn't for cedega
<sdolnack> so can anyone help me w/ wine?
<makko> kkathman: plus... let me tell you a secret: just force install opera (yes, with no xlibs) and it will STILL WORK! (it's just that synaptic will report it as broken)
<nixternal> sdolnack: what kind of help?
<chavo> sdolnack, ill try
<makko> nixternal: no, not yet. but this is something the opera team should fix, not us
<nixternal> exactly
<makko> nixternal: we had to remove xlibs. it is obsolete.
<nixternal> i had to grab xlibs from elsewhere...i know the xlibs-dev didn't fix my dependencies..and xlibs itself wasn't...ya...
<nixternal> makko: exactly..i found that out the other night with a cedega install
<sdolnack> ok
<makko> nixternal: you don't need to grab it from "elsewhere". just add breezy main, install xlibs, then remove it.
<sdolnack> i'm trying to use LDC++
<kkathman> robotgeek:  no dapper deb on Opera yet
<sdolnack> and so far i've installed wine and unrar
<makko> kkathman: you just don't have the right repo
<sdolnack> and extracted the .rar file into ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/LDC
<sdolnack> but when i try to run LDCPlusPlus.exe ig et this:
<kkathman> makko:  ok I put in the breezy main...did the update
<kkathman> but, I already installed xlibs-dev from dapper
<nixternal> argh..i didn't even think of the breezy mains makko...i will in the past now...we get a lot of cedega needs xlibs questions too...i will utilize that info..thank you
<makko> kkathman: you'll love this: ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<kkathman> wont that mess things up
<sdolnack> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\LDCPlusPlus.exe": Module not found
<sdolnack> what does that mean/
<makko> nixternal: you're welcome
<nixternal> makko: i was wondering when you were going to hit him with the source-o-matic ;)
<sdolnack> module not found in system32?/
<makko> sdolnack: and you too will love this: http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic -- it's like easyurpmi
<makko> nixternal: why?? :))
<kkathman> makko are you suggesting that I just do the dpkg -i on the opera deb with a --force option?
<makko> nixternal: was i that predictible?
<makko> kkathman: why not. still, i would prefer using the breezy main repo.
<nixternal> yes makko
<nixternal> i have seen you post the source-o-matic b4
<nixternal> hehe
<makko> kkathman: i don't like it when my synaptic shows broken packages
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: ur awfully quiet
<makko> nixternal: before? when?
<kkathman> makko:  but what package is it exactly???   I already installed xlibs-dev from dapper.....wont there be a problem in doing a sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev again?
* defrysk had opera installed with ho issues
<makko> kkathman: no!
<nixternal> either the forums or in here
<makko> kkathman: from breezy, it is "xlibs" that you need to install.
<kkathman> ahhh ok
<kkathman> makko:  so simply sudo apt-get install xlibs ?
<makko> kkathman: yes, as long as you have breezy main added
<kkathman> I added it
<kkathman> one moment then
<makko> kkathman: first you should sudo apt-get update, you know that, right?
<nixternal> sdolnack: sorry...im looking at this LDCPlusPlus...give me one second
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Yeah
<defrysk> http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?ver=9.0b
<defrysk> go there
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Decided that I'd just let the flow of Pros through :)
<sdolnack> no prob
<defrysk> and choose ubuntu
<defrysk> installs without a hickup
<defrysk> sorry wron link
<sdolnack> let it be known that i never even really got the chance to mess around in mandrake
<makko> kkathman: any feedback? :)
<sdolnack> i might have actually loggen in successfully like
<sdolnack> twice?
<defrysk> get the debian unstable that one works for dapper
<kkathman> makko: You ARE da man :)
<defrysk> http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?ver=9.0b
<kkathman> makko:  I do need to apparently install motif somehow tho
<defrysk> choose debian unstable
<kkathman> defrysk: hehe no need :)
<kkathman> it worked exactly as makko said :)
<defrysk> kkathman, the hard way
<defrysk> kkathman, get libmotif3
<defrysk> so you can get java and stuf detected
* defrysk is not awake yet
<sdolnack> so anyone w/ this wine thing?
<kkathman> defrysk: I actually need motif for something but dont know how to get it installed
<kkathman> it complained that operamotif wasnt installed
<defrysk> sudo apt-get install libmotif3
<nixternal> sdolnack: so when you type> wine LDCPlusPlus.exe     you get that error?
<defrysk> kkathman, it complais about it but wil run without it
<defrysk> it uses motif as a detection tool
<sdolnack> yes
<kkathman> ahhh libmoitf 3 i get it :)
<kkathman> hehe
<sdolnack> hold on
<unix_infidel> i can install kde meta package fro within dapper right
<defrysk> or something
<sdolnack> sdolnack@Yggdrasil:~$ wine LDCPlusPlus.exe
<sdolnack> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\LDCPlusPlus.exe": Module not found
<kkathman> lemme check flash
<unix_infidel> BUT! how large will the kde desktop be?
<kkathman> heh works :)
<kkathman> HECK YA!
<defrysk> cool
<unix_infidel> like that metapackage, how much diskspace will the install take up?
<unix_infidel> not just the debs that apt downloads, but the actual install of the binaries.
<unix_infidel> plus the debs.
<defrysk> unix_infidel, go tu ubuntu-motu for that
<nixternal> sdolnack: may i please recommend that you check with the people over at #winehq   <- they are the wine gurus and maybe able to help you further. they may ask if you check the database to see if you program is listed. if they do, let them know it is not listed
<unix_infidel> motu?
<unix_infidel> wtf?
<defrysk> masters of the universe
<defrysk> developers and stuff
<defrysk> they no
<chavo> sdolnack, what are you trying to run?
<nixternal> chavo: LDC++
<sdolnack> aiight
<sdolnack> so has anyone ever gotten xgl/compiz to work w/ kde practically?
<nixternal> a select few ;)
<chavo> sdolnack, works here
<sdolnack> no shit
<sdolnack> on Kubuntu?
<defrysk> kkathman, http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-206/intel-linux/ a special weekly daaper build is available there (latest of the latest)
<sdolnack> and doens't slow everything to a crawling halt?
<chavo> no it actually speeds up rendering
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: It works in Suse out the box
<sdolnack> when i tried to install it
<sdolnack> and i logged in to an xgl session
<sdolnack> everything wa ssoooooo slow
<sdolnack> like scrolling wasn't smooth
<DaSkreech> You had the fglrx drivers?
<sdolnack> mm hmm
<sdolnack> i don't mean to sound so naive but caon someone explain this whole multi-desktop concept to me?
<sdolnack> i mean, apart from xgl and all that
<sdolnack> coz i see boxes w/ 2, 3, and 4 in it and clicking them does nothing
<sdolnack> except make some things minimized
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: Open an application with 4 selected
<chavo> sdolnack, it gives you a whole empty workspace
<chavo> you can configure the taskbar to not show apps on the other workspaces
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: Let me know when you've done that ;)
<auTONYmous> anybody know anything about HAL and kde's relationship?
<auTONYmous> I'm using NTFS-FUSE to mount some winblows partitions, but HAL doesn't know they're mounted
<DaSkreech> Well they both come from the family of three letter acronyms
<sdolnack> just config'd it
<sdolnack> beautiful
<defrysk> auTONYmous, jriddel seems to be working on it, see http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kde-hal-device-manager/
<sdolnack> but it's purely cosmetic, no?  it's not like you suddenly have the stability of a clean workspace w/ nothing running
<auTONYmous> I have that, doesn't fix my problem.
<rabidphage> greetings..:-)
<chavo> sdolnack, yes
<makko> any particular reason the grub boot menu of dapper is text (a plain text table) instead of graphical (supporting a splash screen)?
<RawSewage> In Kontact, the folder list in Mail is invisible.  How can I fix this?
<chavo> sdolnack, I don't use desktops as much now that I have dual monitor setup
<makko> RawSewage: check the side bar
<rabidphage> is perl installed by default in kubuntu alternative? and if yes how do i run a perl script..
<RawSewage> makko, for what
<aseigo> rabidphage: yes, as is python
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: Did you get the tabs to go in Konqui?
<RawSewage> no, you cant
<rabidphage> aseigo: thanks mate..
<RawSewage> Oh, I forgot to post the ss
<makko> RawSewage: for a graphical menu
<RawSewage> www.pov.cc/snapshot5.png
<aseigo> rabidphage: to run a perl script either do `perl scriptfile` or chmod +x the script, make sure it has #!/usr/bin/perl at the top and away you go
<r0xz> is there a difference between oasis odt and kword format?
<rabidphage> aseigo: can i change grant executive rights to the file via the context menu?
<aseigo> rabidphage: yes. go to the properties dialog
<rabidphage> aseigo:*scratch change
<RawSewage> Ok, if no one can help me, what did it used to look like?
<RawSewage> were there icons?
<chavo> sdolnack, I got ldc to run, but it's slow
<rabidphage> aseigo: u rock(y)
<aseigo> i try
<RawSewage> IRC is useless
<DaSkreech> aseigo: How was boston?
<defrysk> r0xz, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDocument it stated odt is developed by oasis hence the "oasis"
<defrysk> odf that is
<aseigo> DaSkreech: very productive
<defrysk> r0xz, so its ODF in kword
<aseigo> DaSkreech: i did manage to catch a concert and visit a tiny authentic boston irish bar
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Glad to hear. LSB rolls forward into the future .... and beyond!!!!
<defrysk> or odt whatever
<aseigo> DaSkreech: but other than that it was ~16hrs of travel, ~17hrs of work and a handful more of networking
<aseigo> DaSkreech: yeah, i sent a general summary email to kde-core-devel about the meeting this morning
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Guess I'll catch up on the blog :)
<aseigo> i'm probably not going to put it up on the blog, actually.. perhaps i'll link to it.. hm.. yeah, that's a good idea
<aseigo> to the mail archives...
<DaSkreech> :-)
<aseigo> i didn't really cover some of the stuff that's not of tramendous interest / import ... and i did forget to cover how the lsb is breaking up into more than one module.. but that's a bit of a detail....
<aseigo> anyways. time to relax for the evening.
* aseigo slips into burn-out-prevention mode
<DaSkreech> :-)
<martinp> just installed dapper Drake on my iBook 300MHz... the partitioning was a bit ruff but the rest was a breeze... :-)
<martinp> really quiet here...
* chavo makes some noise! BAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<martinp> lol
* DaSkreech shakes a maracas and goes back to sleep ... without snoring
<kkathman> dang I forgot how to get kvirc to play a sound when my name is placed in the channel :(
<kkathman> brb
<MikeMcA> Hello.  I'm trying out the kubuntu live cd on my dell laptop.  I got it working with my wireless card but only if I set the auth key via iwconfig.  If I try to set it via the kde network settings dialog my selection of a hexadecimal key keeps getting set back to ASCII.  Anyone have any idea why?
<mary> will all devices that work on ubuntu work with kubuntu?
<kkathman> mary:  what do you mean by devices?
<kkathman> in general they should, yes
<DaSkreech> generally yeah
<mary> a pcmcia wifi card
<kkathman> but there are KDE settings that do  get mucked up occasionally
<noaXess> good morning all..
* noaXess time is 06:57 am..
<mary> yeah somebody on the ubuntu forum told me that they used a zonet card, so i bought it on newegg.  maybe i just dont know how to set it up
<mary> or ubuntu irc
<noaXess> my mozilla-thunderbird taskbar icon is an big X, not the tb icon... is it possible to change this?
<newuserak> how would i configure a pcmcia wifi connection?
<azathoth> is there any way to make d4x automatically download without popping up the dialog?
<_rince_> mrgn
<alex__> anyone here?
<lrathbon> hello all
<lrathbon> does anyone know if ubuntu still uses pmount in conjunction with hal to do mounting of removable media in kde?
<DaSkreech> Hi
<sdolnack> ok the guy on winehq was an asshole
<DaSkreech> Why don't you just read the forums?
<sdolnack> i do
<sdolnack> someone in here told me to go to winehq though
<sdolnack> and i did
<sdolnack> and i had no idea about /topic or appdb or any of that
<sdolnack> and the guy called me lazy and said i wasted an hou rof my time
<sdolnack> wht an asshole
<chavo> sdolnack, I extracted ldc++ into a directory in my ~ and it ran fine, well it's real slow but it ran
<sdolnack> well yeah, it RAN... but it wasn't near usable
<sdolnack> not on a practical level
<nixternal> kkathman: sorry...we have been pretty busy in the other channel. what issue do you notice? maybe I can be of some assistance?  plus most of the people in the other channel are still sleeping due to their location
<kkathman> nixternal:  I have a KDE with multiple panels.  For some reason, setting a panel in the center bottom, and setting that to expand, doesnt work
<nixternal> expand how?
<nixternal> you using 6 desktops?
<kkathman> nixternal:  hard to explain...but its never worked well in kubuntu for some reason...I suspect there is something peculiar on how kubuntu references the panels
<nixternal> nm...i read that wrong
<nixternal> you said multiple panels..i was thinking desktops...brainfart...ok...lets see here
<kkathman> nixternal:  actually I take my kicker panel (main) and shorten it and place it far right and tiny
<kkathman> nixternal:  then I create two other panels, tiny, and place one in the center bottom (for applications), and one on the far bottom left, for desktop pager and sys tray
<kkathman> then makes for a very clean, hidden area
<nixternal> will any of the panels expand?
<kkathman> nixternal:  however, when you settle the center panel and add applications, it wont center properly.  In addition if you try to set the settings on that panel to "expand as neede" this doesnt work either
<kkathman> nixternal:  yes the other two expand just fine
<kkathman> nixternal:  also, the center panel's "transparency" isnt operaing properly either
<nixternal> the center won't expand at all...now that is odd
<nixternal> ya...it sounds like you have something going on...
<kkathman> nixternal:  its very odd
<sdolnack> does unix serve any desktop purpose? like non-linux?
<nixternal> i don't see the issue if i try to reproduce it
<nixternal> have you checked with http://bugs.kde.com
<nixternal> have you checked with http://bugs.kde.org
<nixternal> sorry about that
<nixternal> just noticed i com'd it ;)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<kkathman> nixternal:  no I havent...but its not a kde issue for sure, as I can configure this just fine in SUSE with no problems
<nixternal> hmmm
<nixternal> check malone then https://launchpad.net/bugs
<sdolnack> anyone ever use valknut or linuxdc++?
<kkathman> nixternal:  one moment... Im going to ctrl-alt-backspace and restart KDE...
<nixternal> can't say that i have sdolnack
<kkathman> nixternal:  haha...that fixed the problem :)
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> I think sometimes when you add things to the panel it gets messed up on the refresh, nixternal
<rocky> how do i make sure that the right driver is being used for my touchpad mouse?  It is very "touchy"  clicks stuff all over the place
<nixternal> you know what...i can attest to that happening quite often
<nixternal> especially with my applets
<nixternal> have to restart kde
<kkathman> yep.. now its fine!
<nixternal> good deal
<rocky> i'd like to just turn off the touch click feature
<nixternal> what kind of laptop rocky?
<rocky> dell inspiron 7000
<nixternal> is it the eraser type or the synaptics type
<rocky> syn
<rocky> any ideas?
<nixternal> i think you might must be able to blacklist the synaptics driver
<nixternal> that is what im checking on...i don't have synaptics on my laptop
<nixternal> plus my laptop is installing breezy
<rocky> it seemed like alot of people on the forums have had the same problem, and i went through the threads, but stil couldn't get it working
<nixternal> rocky: type> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<nixternal> rocky: add> synaptics
<nixternal> are you using an external mouse?
<rocky> no
<nixternal> arg i wish my laptop was done installing..i could do this easier
<nixternal> eww..then you don't want to do that then
<rocky> do i need to restart completly?
<nixternal> otherwisey ou will have no mouse
<nixternal> STOP!!!
<rocky> ok
<nixternal> go back into blacklist and remove that now...i thought you were using an external mouse
<nixternal> kick me for assuming ;)
<nixternal> you have the same issue everyone does with synaptics...you touch it...pointer moves and clicks in a different area..and boom you are typing in the wrong area
<nixternal> been there done that..that is why i always used a ps2 or usb mouse with my laptop
<rocky> yeah
<nixternal> i don't know of any easy fix
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<nixternal> you can check for you laptop model and see if anyone tested it and said anything about it
<TheHighChild> Does anyone know where to set the shortcut bindings? My alt+tab doesn't change virtual desktops
<TheHighChild> ctrl+tab*
<TheHighChild> found it. Settings > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard shortcuts
<neuron_> hey
<neuron_> i`m trying to install xgl on kubuntu
<neuron_> and i get a error while trying to PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/opt/fdo/lib/pkgconfig ACLOCAL='aclocal -I /opt/fdo/share/aclocal' PATH=/opt/fdo/bin:$PATH util/modular/build.sh  -m /home/<username>/cvs/Mesa -D /opt/fdo
<neuron_> whis is the output i get: http://pastebin.com/766746
<neuron_> this*
<crimsun> why are you compiling the stuff?
<nixternal> hehe...multiverse repositories own...
<neuron_> well, i`m folowing this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132406
<neuron_> is there any other way i could install xgl ?
<aftertaf> lol xgl madness abounds
<nixternal> from the repositories
<myndmelder>  I'm having trouble getting kafeine to work on Kubuntu... I've got all the codecs, and followed the info I found, but no dice...
<neuron_> hehe :D xgl rocks :D
<neuron_> nixternal, is there any how-to on installing xgl from repositories?
<nixternal> im searchin' for that
<neuron_> okay, ty ^^
<nixternal> it is in the dapper universe repositories as xserver-sgl i believe
<nixternal> actually..yes i see it in the packages
<nixternal> xserver-xgl 7.0.0-0ubuntu4
<neuron_> i installed that
<neuron_> what do i do next? :D
<nixternal> so it is there...you installed taht?
<neuron_> yup
<myndmelder>  I'm having trouble getting kafeine to work on Kubuntu... I've got all the codecs, and followed the info I found, but no dice...
<nixternal> so what were you compiling?
<neuron_> well, `im folowing http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132406 , i got to the build an install the newest libs part
<m0ns00n> Anyone else having problems with KDesktop freezing?
<m0ns00n> When clicking to get icon info
<m0ns00n> I also have this in v3.5.3
<nixternal> i don't have an issue m0ns00n...3.5.3 here also
<m0ns00n> Rightclicking on icons also in Konqueror at large
<nixternal> what icon info you trying to get?
<m0ns00n> Happens on our AMD64 machine as well
<m0ns00n> Just rightclicking
<m0ns00n> To copy or paste or whatever
<nixternal> oh no..i have no problem there...i do it all the time...i386 here..so if it is amd64 i can't help
<nixternal> my right clicking is fine
<m0ns00n> This is i386
<m0ns00n> So it's both on the amd64 version and i386
<m0ns00n> You then need to log out of session with the mouse as the keyboard freezes
<nixternal> hmmm...i don't have a problem with it at all...it works great for me cuz i right click like crazy in konqi
* m0ns00n thinks there are so many things that can freeze linux parts these days
<phreak____> i'm in AMND 64 and Kdesktop has had some issues
<nixternal> neuron_: what part are you at that gives you this error?
<neuron_> the one after compiling libdrm
<m0ns00n> With the NVidia drivers leading to server locks, KDE freezing the keyboard etc..... perhaps the linux kernel should have some way to escape these situations
<nixternal> m0ns00n: im in konqi now...i can right click..do you have a specific setting that might be causing this?
<m0ns00n> nixternal: No no special setting, just happens randomly
<m0ns00n> nixternal: The bug is also in kde bugs
<neuron_> when i do this PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/opt/fdo/lib/pkgconfig ACLOCAL='aclocal -I /opt/fdo/share/aclocal' PATH=/opt/fdo/bin:$PATH util/modular/build.sh -m /home/<username>/cvs/Mesa -D /opt/fdo
<neuron_> notice i pulled out the "-n"
<nixternal> i don't get it at all m0ns00n...i use the right click feature in konqi at least a 100 times a day
<nixternal> chavo: you around at all?
<m0ns00n> nixternal: Me too. It's wierd. Wonder if it only happens with the NVidia drivers
<chavo> yes I'm here
<m0ns00n> nixternal: Woudln't surprize me..
<nixternal> thank god..you said you got kubuntu/xgl working right?
<m0ns00n> nixternal: That it uses 100% cpu or something like that
<chavo> yes
<nixternal> ahh..wait...im using nvidia on one machine and ati on another...i haven't come acrossed it yet
<nixternal> hey.. neuron_ is having a compile issue following hte forums howto...can you help at all?
<nixternal> chavo ^^
<chavo> I didn't compile anything, got it all from quinnstorm repos
<nixternal> im at a lost with it it all concerning the xgl
<nixternal> could you point him in the right direction maybe for that?
<neuron_> chavo, is there any howto that i could folow in installing xgl?
<chavo> yeah
<neuron_> ty :P
<nixternal> cool chavo i really appreciate that one
<chavo> neuron_, what video card?
<neuron_> nvidia
<chavo> ok that makes it easier
<neuron_> hehe :D
<neuron_> nvidia GeForce4 Ti 4200 too be exact
<chavo> I assume you already have the nvidia drivers up and running
<neuron_> yup
<chavo> ok first do a kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<chavo> and add these two lines ->
<chavo> deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<chavo> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main
<vinboy> u got xgl to go on kubuntu?
<mrfishhat> how do i get a hard drive to become bootable without using the cd to boot to first hard drive?
<neuron_> done
<chavo> alright now you gotta import the key-> wget http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/quinn.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<chavo> after that do a -> sudo apt-get update
<neuron_> chavo: i get W: GPG error: http://xgl.compiz.info dapper Release: The following signatures co                        uldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 31A5F97FED                        8A569E
<neuron_>  when i try to sudo apt-get update
<billytwowilly> what's the command to make a deb from source? not with dpkg, with the automagic program.
<chavo> neuron_, did you do this one ->
<chavo> wget http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/quinn.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<neuron_> yes
<frank__> billytwowilly: checkinstall?
<imbrandon_> billytwowilly, checkinstall
<chavo> ok hold on let me find the key for the other one
<billytwowilly> sweet!
<billytwowilly> thanks
<billytwowilly> I can never remember the name of that program;)
<neuron_> okay, ty
<yonkeltron> i need to morph an image. any suggestions?
<yonkeltron> into another one that is...
<imbrandon_> chavo, that key worked for me ..... i'm doing this too
<chavo> well there's 2 repos, and they are mirrors
<D0M1N8R> How does one mount reiser4?
<D0M1N8R> the tools on kubuntu are there to make a reiser4 file system but seems mount does not support this format
<imbrandon_> D0M1N8R, same as any other mount only specify reiser
<chavo> try this one also-> wget  http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<neuron_> done
<D0M1N8R> k I did mount -t reiser4 /dev/hda4 /mnt/hda4
<D0M1N8R> comes back reiser4 is invalid type
<neuron_> chavo, i did get a "OK" after this one
<neuron_> chavo, and it didnt take as long as the first one
<imbrandon_> D0M1N8R, did you try auto ?
<D0M1N8R> I looked at man but dont see anything on reiser4
<chavo> neuron_, alright run sudo apt-get update again
<D0M1N8R> -t auto?
<imbrandon_> yes
<neuron_> its done
<D0M1N8R> wasnt sure how to do that but I'll try that now
<D0M1N8R> says I must specify a file system type
<imbrandon_> hmmm
<chavo> neuron_, now do -> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl  compiz compiz-gnome gset-compiz
<chavo> this will get you an updated compiz and xgl server
<neuron_> E: Broken packages
<neuron_> got some depends mising
<azathoth> i get a kdelibs dependency problem when i try and install qtcurve... and yet the package it depends on is right there in the system...
<imbrandon_> neuron_, you might have something missing , just worked fine here
<azathoth> anyone know what would be up?
<neuron_> i got some libs like libxml, libsvg
<imbrandon_> neuron_, you have universe adnmultiverse enabled
<neuron_> should i install them all?
<neuron_> yup, i do
<neuron_> first thing i`ve done after installing kubuntu :D
<chavo> neuron_, can you pastebin the output of that?
<neuron_> yup, just a sec
<imbrandon_> chavo, what howto are you following ? or whats next ?
<neuron_> http://pastebin.com/766795
<aftertaf> !xgl
<ubotu> from memory, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<chavo> imbrandon I used bits of each one, there are a lot of how to's. Some of them are outdated
<chavo> neuron_, you are on dapper right?
<neuron_> yup
<imbrandon_> ok chavo next ?
<neuron_> oops
<neuron_> i`m on breezy
<chavo> imbrandon_, next edit your /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc to start xgl instead of regular x
<neuron_> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger"
<chavo> neuron_, woops
<chavo> no wonder!
<imbrandon_> ok just change the x to xgl ?
<imbrandon_> no parms etc ?
<chavo> imbrandon_, no hold on
<chavo> imbrandon, nvidia card?
<imbrandon_> yup yup
<chavo> ServerCmd=/usr/bin/Xgl :0 -fullscreen -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:fbo
<chavo> I just commented the old ServerCmd= out, just in case
<imbrandon_> yup
<neuron_> i`ll install dapper tomorow i think
<nixternal> lol imbrandon gettin' in on the xgl goodness
<imbrandon_> lol nixternalyea on my testing box
<nixternal> neuron...save this to a logfile
<nixternal> ;)
<neuron_> hehe
<imbrandon_> doh
<imbrandon_> oh good
<neuron_> chavo, wb :D
<imbrandon_> ok done chavo
<imbrandon_> restart x ?
<chavo> woops killed the wrong xsession :P
<chavo> you can test it out by starting a new session if you want
<imbrandon_> k
<chavo> kmenu -> Switch User -> Start New Session
<chavo> just to make sure it doesn't bomb out
<imbrandon_> yup yup, not a total newb just havent tried xgl yet ;)
<neuron_> chavo, what do i do next?
<chavo> neuron_, you gotta upgrade to dapper
<neuron_> dang
<aftertaf> chavo, doing same...... what about for nvidia?
<nixternal> hehe
<neuron_> i`ll do this today then :D
<nixternal> chavo gets mad beans for his XGL keynote in #kubuntu
<neuron_> dang, i got to install lots things again :(
<chavo> aftertaf, this is all for nvidia
<neuron_> lots of things even
<chavo> neuron_, yes it's a big upgrade
<aftertaf> chavo, ok. i got a startxgl, i got a xgl.desktop......
<aftertaf> i just modified my kdmrc....
<aftertaf> now what ? :)
<imbrandon_> kk
<imbrandon_> all good
<chavo> aftertaf, you can test it by starting a new session or just restart the one you're on
<aftertaf> and if all goes wrong i remodify kdmrc, right?
<chavo> aftertaf, yes
<aftertaf> !)
<ubotu> aftertaf: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<imbrandon_> chavo, brb all worked out and i'm gonna restart my main x session
<chavo> imbrandon alright
<imbrandon_>  /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<imbrandon_> doh
<imbrandon_> brb
<aftertaf> hmmm
<aftertaf> regular kde :/
<chavo> aftertaf, you gotta start compiz
<chavo> compiz --replace gconf & gnome-window-decorator
<taz_> k im new to this apt-get. apt-get is the kubuntu's repository correct?
<aftertaf> gnome?
<imbrandon_> kk back
<aftertaf> even wit' kde?
<imbrandon_> fonts small as hell but i'll fix my res later
<chavo> I'll tell you how to start it automatically in a sec
<chavo> yes the kde-window-decorator doesn't work
<aftertaf> argh
<kubuntite> hello all
<geotsai> hi
<imbrandon_> compiz.real: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.
<imbrandon_> compiz.real: Failed to manage screen: 0
<imbrandon_> compiz.real: No managable screens found on display :0.0
<aftertaf> argh
<aftertaf> argh
<aftertaf> argh
<aftertaf> it worked!!!
<chavo> oh no!
<aftertaf> argh :)
<chavo> aftertaf, so it worked for you?
<aftertaf> seasickness!
<chavo> lol
<nysosym> any news about edgy? :D
<aftertaf> can i get ti to work with enlightenment ???? :)
<imbrandon_> not for me, infact i have no window borders right ow
<imbrandon_> now*
<aftertaf> imbrandon, i had that, then they appeared like magic
<chavo> imbrandon_, you can just run kwin to get your kde borders back for now
<aftertaf> so, now what? :)
<imbrandon_> kk what about the error
<kubuntite> I'm gonna upgrade to dapper from breezy... but I dont quite understand how to manage repositories in Adept... how do I edit it and actually get it to keep the changes, cause whenever I change references to "breezy" to "dapper" it changes back
<aftertaf> and if i then close the terminal, the wm disappears :/
<alex__> okay so i just did the gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly and now amarok crashes! any fixes?
<taz_> found my apt-get issue here
<taz_> says line commented out by installer because it failed to verify
<imbrandon_> alex__, amarok uses xine
<taz_> who would have known having this puter offline during install would mean apt-get failuer
<taz_> later
<imbrandon_> chavo, ??
<chavo> aftertaf, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15290 paste that into a text editor and save it as ~/.kde/Autostart/compiz.desktop
<chavo> then it'll run on startup
<kubuntite> could someone help me with upgrading from 5.10
<imbrandon_> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<kubuntite> ty
<chavo> imbrandon not sure what's going on there
<imbrandon_> doh
<chavo> pastebin your xorg.conf
<imbrandon_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/766823
<psi_force> hi all, need some help setting up dual monitor view for x.org on my laptop. laptop panel can display 1400x1050, external display can only display 1280x1024. When I try I get a 1400x1050 viewport on the lower res screen
<bulltitan> hey
<bulltitan> ;)
<bulltitan> if i install gxine from xine's website will it screw my codecs?
<chavo> bulltitan, it shouldn't it's just a frontend for xine
<bulltitan> i see the thing is that with the default xine from the repos i can't read srt subtitles
<bulltitan> they just don't show up
<bulltitan> and ai hav alll the codecs i could get from universe, multiverse, etc
<chavo> imbrandon try adding this to the bottom of your xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15292
<bulltitan> also w32codecs
<bulltitan> if any of you have any idea about this please!!!!
<chavo> bulltitan, win32codecs isn't in universe or multiverse
<bulltitan> i had the same problem with kaffeine
<chavo> bulltitan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<chavo> find the Windows Codecs section
<bulltitan> i know that url i recomended it yesterday :P but yesterday i was using kubuntu,... today i'm using ubuntu
<imbrandon_> kk chavo brb restarting x again
<chavo> bulltitan, windows codecs is the same for either
<neuron_> chavo, which should i install? kubuntu or ubuntu?
<chavo> neuron_, do you prefer kde or gnome?
<neuron_> well, kubuntu then :D
<grasshopper> hi
<bulltitan> i like both,... but this subtitle thing is killing me :P
<chavo> :)
<grasshopper> where do i download kubuntu iso?
<geotsai> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<grasshopper> geotsai, thx buddy
<grasshopper> i was looking under ubuntu, silly me...
<geotsai> np
<bulltitan> maybe i should get mplayer it is said to be complicated to configure but,.. :( last chance to get subs
<geotsai> subs for what?
<bulltitan> well i have tons of japanese movies
<geotsai> ohicic
<bulltitan> i need thos subtitles!
<bulltitan> those i mean
<katakombi> you got mplayer-fonts package installed?
<grasshopper> by the way Guys, is Kubuntu sweet? some people say kde is not quite up there as ubuntu focus on gnome
<PyroMithrandir> yeah, Kubuntu is sweet, grasshopper
<chavo> grasshopper, I love it
<bulltitan> i don't have mplayer installed at all
<grasshopper> thx, Guys
<bulltitan> just totem-xine and gxine
<katakombi> its definately the kde distro that sucks lesser than all the others
<grasshopper> PyroMithrandir, you're not just saying it? ; )
<PyroMithrandir> nah, man, it's sweet
<PyroMithrandir> I use it
<PyroMithrandir> I love it
<grasshopper> ; )
<bulltitan> this time after upgrading kade to latest i have to agree
<katakombi> the kde part is great, there are other issues, though
<grasshopper> katakombi, oh...'coz i heard others say if you want kde then better go to someone who focus on kde like Mepis or SuSE
<bulltitan> what i just don't get is why totem plays my movies all pixelated and gxine not
<grasshopper> katakombi, or knoppix, etc
<bulltitan> even working with the same codecs
<katakombi> grasshopper, kubuntu is really free. and i am heavily convinced that it will improve.
<Melchiorre> grasshopper: Kubuntu has a fairly massive team working on the KDE side of things, it's not like it's just thrown in for fun ;)
<katakombi> therefore suse, mepis and so on aren't a real alternative in my opinion
<chavo> the first kubuntu release was a little shaky but things are good now
<grasshopper> Melchiorre, i know we hear that, but why does that remain the lingering impression nonetheless, that it is just thrown in for fun
<Melchiorre> can't answer that sorry...
<grasshopper> katakombi, what are the other issues, if you don't mind saying for exampl;e. Are they other than Ubuntu?
<katakombi> grasshopper, ubuntu is the future of linux just as linux is the future of OS (speaking in long terms)
<bulltitan> :(
<bulltitan> i better get those movies in english then
<katakombi> i didn't try ubuntu
<katakombi> so I cannot tell
<grasshopper> katakombi, i agree : ) but i notice you said ubuntu not kubuntu. You don't make a disticntion?
<katakombi> i meant *ubuntu (=xubuntu, ubuntu, kubuntu)
<katakombi> the core is the same
<grasshopper> yea, i thought you did
<bulltitan> ho i tryed xubuntu too
<Melchiorre> bulltitan: I came in halfway through your problem, but are you trying to play DVD's or some other movie files?
<bulltitan> it was really good too
<grasshopper> well, i gonna make a ubuntu / kubuntu dual boot, then we'll see : )
<katakombi> grasshopper: these are my issues: printing (CUPS), acpi, suspend/resume
<bulltitan> just avi files with subs Melchiorre
<Melchiorre> ahh, okay
<bulltitan> more over xvid files, ac3 sound and srt subs
<katakombi> grasshopper: furthermore some apps aren't matured yet (for example adept)
<grasshopper> katakombi, ah, well cups is a universal Ubuntu issue at the moment it seems. There was lots of talk over at #ubuntu about it too, if thats reassuring at all in a strange way. The other issues i don't know
<pd273> Hi all, I am not sure if this is the right channel to ask this question, but in the consoles when I go through <ctrl> + <alt> 1, I have white fonts, how can I change it to some other color
<imbrandon_> ok chavo that worked
<imbrandon_> chavo, whats the autostart thing ?
<Melchiorre> pd273: are you using konsole?
<chavo> imbrandon save this -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15291 as ~/.kde/Autostart/compiz.desktop
<imbrandon_> kk thanks
<pd273> Melchiorre: IHi all, I am not sure if this is the right channel to ask this question, but in the consoles when I go through <ctrl> + <alt> 1, I have white fonts, how can I change it to some other color need to change in the <Ctrl> + <alt> + F1
<pd273> console
<chavo> no problem
<pd273> I tried it in konsole it is working
<grasshopper> katakombi, as long as the core apps work, i.e browsing, email, Office-suite, multimedia(dvd/cd/radio). Those are my primary concerns
<gan|y|med> hallo
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, Hi
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, wie gehts?
<aftertaf> how do you zoom in/out n stuff?
<chavo> aftertaf, did you install gset-compiz?
<gan|y|med> i have a dependency problem with opera 8.54 or 9.0 beta (xlibs and xlibg). i have to use --force-all for install, bit this breaks my apt database meaning i have to deinstall before updating an reinstall again). any ideas?
<gan|y|med> grasshopper: gut, und dir?
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, ja geil
<aftertaf> chavo, yup
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, you have to get the right Opera download
<chavo> you can use that to configure or see what the key combos are
<neuron_> if i`ll install dapper, is there any way of keeping my settings, hotkeys, etc?
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, get the etch version it worked for me
<kombrisn> neuron_ just keep care on your ~/.kde subdirectory
<neuron_> oh, ty :P
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, it works with qt instead of xlibs or something.
<chavo> I have it set to shift-mouse3 but I don't remember if that's default
<gan|y|med> grasshopper: geil?
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, also ask in #opera i got help there
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, ja, geil=gut ne?
<chavo> gan|y|med, someone else fixed this problem earlier tonight
<kombrisn>  OT: how to register my nick on freenode?
<gan|y|med> grasshopper: i have tried etch qt shared and static (8.54), and etch qt shared (9.0beta) respectively. always the same error about xlibs
<chavo> I think it invloved installing xlibs from the breezy repos
<gan|y|med> ok
<aftertaf> chavo, i pasted your text to autostart/compiz.desktop..... so it'll run auto on each kde run?
<chavo> yes
<aftertaf> yay
<aftertaf> and for enlightenment? :P
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, ai! i have qt shared and no problems now, so i'm stumped
<gan|y|med> chavo: tonight? :). where i am it is morning... i love the net
<chavo> .kde/Autostart
<taz_> how do I get kernel source/headers
<chavo> gan|y|med, well it's 3:39 am here
<crimsun> taz_: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<grasshopper> the point is someone successfully installed xlibs from breezy repos in dapper?
<gan|y|med> chavo: just out of interest... where are you? (part of the world, not your address :)
<chavo> florida usa
<grasshopper> chavo: i want your exact address, lol : )
<Melchiorre> pd273: Check out this thread, and see if it helps http://forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-1763.html
<chavo> 1313 mockinbird lane
<taz_> Thanks crimsun
<grasshopper> lol @ chavo
<pd273> Melchiorre: I will look at it, thankyou
<Melchiorre> np
<gan|y|med> chavo: last question: how is the weather?
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, Also xlibs von breezy repos nach dapper rueberbringen, ai...
<chavo> hot
<neuron_> chavo, whats your local hour?
<grasshopper> i am GMT zone
<chavo> 3:42
<grasshopper> 8:43
<bulltitan> an idea
<neuron_> pm, right?
<bulltitan> i know all the rules of asking questions here
<chavo> no am, I don't sleep
<bulltitan> and all that
<bulltitan> but
<neuron_> hehe :D
<bulltitan> ubuntu channel gives absolutely no help to nothing
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, nah? wassenloss?
<neuron_> chavo, will i find you here at about 1pm ?
<chavo> neuron_, possibly
<bulltitan> so chavo as you where the only one to answer my call you get the candy :P
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, nicht geil wie sexy oder schwull, ja?
<neuron_> okay, i`ll install dapper by then, and i`ll come here for help in installing xgl
<gan|y|med> sorry trying to install xlibs
<neuron_> do you have a how-to or something i could folow?
<chavo> no I used info from the many how-tos out there
<chavo> there's too many of them and quite a few are outdated
<neuron_> ph, okay, i hope i`ll find you here then :D
<gan|y|med> grasshopper: what about closing the geil-topic... i wouldn't use the word... no good style...
<chavo> I should write a how-to but that'll just add to the confusion
<gan|y|med> ok, i got it. opera installed aaaannnnddd
<gan|y|med> works
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, sure, my german colloquiallism is a bit rusty. I always thought it was a cool style. I must be getting old
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, Bravo. tell me how you did it
<gan|y|med> grasshopper: used to be in the 90ies. sorry, now it is prevalent in a certain kind of mail
<gan|y|med> you install the xlibs transitional package from breezy. it has no dependencies itself
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, yea, i lived in Berlin 1989, so it shows
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, how do you do that from dapper?
<gan|y|med> grasshopper: download the xlibs package from packages.ubuntu.com and do dpkg -i xlibs...deb
<gan|y|med> installs just fine
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, heh, vielen dank, ich haette es mir nicht so leight vorgestellt
<grasshopper> *leicht
<psi_force> hi all, how do I set kde to run a command when I login (eg like the startup folders in windows)
<gan|y|med> no prob. thx for the hint
<Hobbsee> psi_force: what kind of command?
<Hobbsee> symlink in ~.kde/Autostart
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, but why qt shared works here and not with you is curious
<gan|y|med> no,no. now qt shared is working
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, but Opera 9 rocks
<gan|y|med> well, i don't like that it's still beta
<psi_force> Hobbsee: console script... basically runs xrandr on certain conditions
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, yea well time...crashes here sometimes but seldom and works just the same
<Hobbsee> psi_force: i assume you can still symlink it, or stick the script in ~.kde/Autostart, or the global autostart folder
<gan|y|med> but i'll check it out... don't like that they keep putting more and more stuff in there...
<gan|y|med> we'll see. thx, have to go and study russian now :)
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, its fast and integrated
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, hahaha nostrovia!
<gan|y|med> exactly
<gan|y|med> cu
<grasshopper> gan|y|med, i hope i  didn't say anothe rbad word
<grasshopper> bye
<aftertaf> back to standard 2d enlightenment for now ... :)
<Melchiorre> is the: "** (process:6512): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed" Error a problem? it seems to come up a lot when I'm installing / removing stuff...
<aftertaf> i think its a ne way of saying, installation worked...
<aftertaf> i get it all the time and things just work(tm) still
<Melchiorre> good :)
<CellarDoor> Hello all... I've been trying to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06 but I think my sources.list isn't what it should be
<aftertaf> CellarDoor, paste it to pastebin and well see
<aftertaf> CellarDoor, or, change all 'breezy' to 'dapper'
<CellarDoor> ok, I've never used the pastebin though
<aftertaf> can you surf to google?
<CellarDoor> :P
<CellarDoor> yes
<aftertaf> if so, then you're qualified to pastebin ;P
<CellarDoor> ok I've pasted it to the pastebin - http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/766877
<CellarDoor> Its a bit of a mess I know
<CellarDoor> During doing a distro upgrade apt is not finding stuff
<aftertaf> ill check
<CellarDoor> thanks
<aftertaf> CellarDoor, repalce with this: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/766890
<weedar> What is "the" KDE ftp-client? Any reccommendations? :)
<aftertaf> kbear?
<joshuafr> hi all
<CellarDoor> okies thanks aftertaf
<rob> weedar, use Konqueror
<_dave> how can i keep my grub menu.lst changes kept after each kernal has been added to my system?
<CellarDoor> aftertaf: replace everything with that ?
<aftertaf> CellarDoor, yep. or my sources.list: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/766892
<aftertaf> _dave, dont modify the kernels between the automagic bit
<weedar> aftertaf: I seem to remember Kbear _always_ crashing on me :/
<aftertaf> _dave, what did you modify?
<weedar> Rob, also for non-anonymous accounts?
<CellarDoor> aftertaf: ok
<aftertaf> weedar, filezilla :] 
<rob> weedar, should work fine
<weedar> not really KDElicious, but it is a decent ftp-client..Thanks for the suggestion aftertaf
<aftertaf> _dave, you can modify the defoptions so that it will add them to new kernels.
<rob> kbear will work too, its up to you which you prefer
<aftertaf> weedar, not kdelicious. but a damn fine slice of cherry pie in any book :] 
<weedar> mmm, pie....
<aftertaf> :)
<CellarDoor> ok, attempting distro upgrade again
<_dave> aftertaf: i have a w2k HD setup so i can duel boot and have just added FreeBSD on as well (but not yet added to the menu.lst yet
<aftertaf> CellarDoor, apt-get update? does it work?
<aftertaf> ok. then you can add it before the automagic bit... like windows boot option
<aftertaf> argh windows!
<rob> googling KDELicious brings up some odd links (esp the first one)
<joshuafr> I have a problem with compiz under Dapper and nvidia-ubuntu drivers, Xgl reset when I close a window and I cannot have a good conf for my keyboard. An idea?
<aftertaf> Female
<aftertaf>  14 years old
<aftertaf>   "..YoU kNoW yOu WaNnA.."
<aftertaf> 
<aftertaf> lol
<chavo> konqueror works for simple ftp stuff
<rob> yep
<CellarDoor> aftertaf: It seems to be working ok now
<_dave> aftertaf: Ya i know but .... I'm a bit of a noob with grub so explain futher please
<aftertaf> http://www.kdelicious.com/
<aftertaf> loooool
<aftertaf> _dave, hang on a sec.
<rob> aftertaf, shockwave?
<chavo> ooh Les Biscuits!!!!!
<Cellar|bbs> bbs
<rob> bah, just tell me what it is
<aftertaf> # Put static boot stanzas before and/or after AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST
<aftertaf> ### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<aftertaf> _dave, look for that section and put your other things before it
<skon> does anyone know which file i backup for kontact mail account settings?
<aftertaf> rob, dont work for you? hmm konqueror gave me animated buns
<_dave> Okay did do some reading and saw an reference to a Kopt that is supposed to keep user defined things there
<_dave> but i was scratching my head over multi lines
<rob> aftertaf, I don't have flash/shockwave installed
<aftertaf> argh
<aftertaf> animated buns
<aftertaf> :] ] ] 
<rob> woman buns, or hot cross ones?///////
<aftertaf> looooooooooooooool
<chavo> skon, look in ~/.kde/share/config/kamilrc
<aftertaf> i knew that would get you
<chavo> kmailrc
<aftertaf> hot cross ones
<skon> chavo - yeah i copied that one across
<Hobbsee> rob: ping?
<rob> Hobbsee, pong
<chavo> skon, also ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail
<rob> whats up?
<azathoth> i'm trying to install kxdocker 1.1.4a from source and it's telling me it can't find the X includes. what do i need to install? build-essentials is already there
<Hobbsee> rob: PM?
<rob> sure
<Hobbsee> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<chavo> you'll want that whole directory
<azathoth> cool, thanks
<skon> chavo: yeah i might have to try that instead of individual files - thanks
<crimsun> oh wow
<crimsun> erm, that needs to be updated.
<crimsun> let's see, no more warty support, so we can kill the monolithic b-ds
<chavo> skon, it might be easier to just tar up, or cp  your whole .kde
<makko_> does this "deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr/ ./" REPO work for any of you?
<weedar> Hm, sun-java5-doc tells me to download the doc myself. But then how will the package know when it is really installed?
<skon> chavo: i agree : )
<_dave> aftertaf: thanks did read about the Kopt but was thinking okay for 1line but multi-lines??  many thanks for the pointer :)
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> no pb _dave
<crimsun> ubotu: xincludes =~ s/xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev/libx11-dev  libxext-dev  libxinerama-dev/g
<ubotu> crimsun: OK
<_dave> aftertaf: just been read the menu.lst, bit different from last time i read it -)  what is the alternative declaration do?
<aftertaf> _dave, not entirely sure, the bits i know are from googling ..... :/
<_dave> aftertaf: eg should update-grub create alternative automagic boot options <- from aa line in the menu.lst
<aftertaf> i think so
<grasshopper> Guys! just burning kubuntu to cd now. Looking forward to install
<aftertaf> yay
<m-onkey> grasshopper, gl
<_dave> anyone else know what alternative in the grub menu.lst does??
<katakombi> grasshopper: have fun!
<grasshopper> I was just wondering is kubuntu really a word or is it ubuntu with kde putting its 'K' in front of it like it does with everything else?
<grasshopper> thx Guys!
<katakombi> grasshopper: ubuntu is the word, k is the childish attitude of kde developers to always prepend  a 'k'
<grasshopper> katakombi, lol, i know, that is so funny of 'em and as you say childish
<chavo> kubuntu is actually a word
<grasshopper> chavo: common.... ; )
<katakombi> chavo might be right. Perhaps by chance...
<grasshopper> ubuntu is a word; you can feel that is true. What a coincidence that the language would also have a word called kubuntu
<grasshopper> too convenient a coincidence i would say
<katakombi> you speak Zulu?
<grasshopper> hehe
<grasshopper> i hardly speak linux and only some english ;)
<alex__> what's "Broken Pipe"?
<katakombi> grasshopper: if you want to format your partitions with reiserfs you should use the alternative install cd
<tuxcicles> there are all kinda stupid distro names out there, i dont know why
<katakombi> i tried the live cd first, nbut no reiserfs :(
<grasshopper> katakombi, now you say...i've got the desktop iso
<katakombi> that's murphys law
<makko_> does this "deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr/ ./" REPO work for any of you?
<katakombi> besides the desktop iso boots terribly slow
<tuxcicles> why couldn't they name them somthn cool like orgasm-os
<alex__> I installed a chess game from adept; started up; got a message saying "broken pipe" and it closes.
<grasshopper> katakombi, now all the excuses start coming already...hehe ; )
<alex__> Any fixes to my issue ^?
<katakombi> what excuses?
<dark_light> alex__: i am not sure, but read it http://www.merlin.ac.uk/user_guide/preface/node125.html
<grasshopper> preempting the slowness and issues with partitions i might now encounter?
<dark_light> alex__: (i searched for broken pipe)
<dark_light> alex__: it may be a bug
<grasshopper> katakombi, i'm just gonna go and give it a go now - see what happens
<grasshopper> katakombi,
<grasshopper> i have 160gb hd with 40gb dedicated to ubuntu, just gonna add kubuntu; shouldn't be so hard
<katakombi> no, i dont think so
<alex__> thanks
<_dave> just to change the topic here - emoticons that you see in emails are they univeral ?? like a wink in kmail is a wink in thunderbird is a wink in ....  or am i wrong on this?
<alex__> dark_light: Just googled for that website? thanks anyhow.
<Hobbsee> alex__: try installing it with apt-get - and then pastebin the error
<alex__> Hobbsee: Thanks; Will do.
<_dave> also how do you (can it be done) with kmail to have emoticons that you can pick from like from some web sites?
<BuZzY_> hello i have a phpBB2 forum installed on a server and want to export only the structure (i.e the sections and messages) whithout the theme configurations..how can i do that?i(i have phpmyadmin
<kujeger_work> I can't move the applets on the taskbar around even though it's not locked. Any idea? I can do it back home where I had a clean install, but not here where I dist-upgraded. Worked before the upgrade too.
<kujeger_work> basically it seems to be permanently locked regardless of wheter I click lock or unlock panels
<chavo> kujeger_work, some applets/icons will move with middle click
<chavo> kujeger_work, right click panel -> Configure Pnael -> Appearance -> Advanced Options button
<_dave> hobbsee: know much about emoticons and email clients?  eg a wink in kmail is the same in all other email client programs?
<Hobbsee> _dave: i dont know, but i doubt it...
<chavo> _dave, they should be pretty much the same
<kujeger_work> chavo: neither works
<chavo> there's no standard or anything
<kujeger_work> for example the taskbar applet is stuck in the middle with a max width of 200 pixels or so. A bit annoying to say the least
<chavo> kujeger_work, did you open the panel configuration dialog?
<kujeger_work> chavo: yes
<chavo> kujeger_work, ok look at Apperance and then click the Advanced Options button
<kujeger_work> chavo: done
<_dave> hobbsee: So this could be dangerous then as i might do a humourous icon (like a wink) and you see it as a tongue poking out and take offence to the sentance
<chavo> there should be a section called Applet Handles
<kujeger_work> chavo: aha, thanks
<chavo> np
<Hobbsee> _dave: no, it will come out as plain text - ie, a wink means ;)
<_dave> chavo: thought they would have been similar across all clients - think i here my mate google calling me on this...
<Hobbsee> and most people will recognise ;)
<chavo> like I said some applets can move without the handles, but not all of them
<_dave> hobbsee: ya i use kmail and in an email i saw a devil copied it and it looked something like :;) can kmail have emoticons setup at all (ie get a selection of images to choose)?
<chavo> _dave, kmail uses the same theme as kopete
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure - i dont use kmail much
<_dave> I've not used kopete so what the theme??
<_dave> chavo: I've not used kopete so what is the theme? can you have it setup as icons and click/drag to the point in the message??
<chavo> _dave, no the emoticons don't show up in the composer at all
<chavo> _dave, I'm not sure how to change the emoticon theme for kmail
<_dave> chavo this is my understanding just googling now and am going to read a bit so might have some answers....
<chavo> cool
<CellarDoor> I hope this distro upgrade doesn't hose my computer
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: if you follow the upgrade instructions properly, everything should be ok
<CellarDoor> fingers crossed then ;)
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: how are you upgrading? Via dist-upgrade?
<CellarDoor> yep
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: you made sure that you have the appropriate metapackage installed first, right?
<CellarDoor> metapackage ?
<apokryphos> kubuntu-desktop, if you're on Kubuntu
<apokryphos> what upgrade instructions are you following?
<CellarDoor> I just updated my sources list
<CellarDoor> and did a dist upgrade
<CellarDoor> wouldn't I already have kubuntu desktop installed ?
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: this is why it's important to follow the *upgrade instructions* if you're going to dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> no, it certainly wouldn't be necessarily installed
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: /msg ubotu faq
<chavo> CellarDoor, not necissarily
<roflcoptern> hi
<CellarDoor> I did, I just didn't notice that
<roflcoptern> i did a stupid thing.. i installed compiz and xgl... now i no longer have any accelerated 3d, even in the regular xserver
<roflcoptern> any ideas?
<CellarDoor> what if I install kubuntu-desktop after just to make sure ?
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: well, apt requires it to perform the update successfully. You might not have problems, but almost *every* upgrade problem I've seen is because people didn't do that.
<_dave> Chavo: it looks like you can add emoticons via the theme manager, i am now  doing a search on this to find out where to get said emoticons etc from
<CellarDoor> well... its already well into it now...
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: if your apt is still in the process of downloading, then I'd cancel it.
<apokryphos> if it's installing, then you'll have to sit it through and hope for the best
<CellarDoor> ok, cancelled
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: ok, then change your sources.list back, install kubuntu-desktop, and then go for the upgrade, as linked to on the FAQ
<chavo> _dave, I know you can use the Get New Stuff button in kopete to get new emoticon themes, and I know kmail uses the same themes. I just don't know how to change the theme that kmail uses
<roflcoptern> guess not
<chavo> roflcoptern, I'm not sure, need a little more info to figure it out
<_dave> chavo: this is what i'm tring to find out. Dang i did have a blog that referred to the fact that you had emoticons setup then you have a button on kmail to access them if by default or via a menu.
<roflcoptern> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<roflcoptern> hmm
<chavo> roflcoptern, sorry don't know much about ati
<roflcoptern> where does atp store its packages?
<roflcoptern> apt
<trevor> hi
<chavo> roflcoptern, /var/cache/apt/archives
<trevor> where is a good media player on here
<chavo> trevor, amarok for audio, kaffeine for video
<trevor> does any one know a good media player on here
<trevor> ok thanks
<trevor> i cant seem to get java working
<chavo> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<trevor> thanks
<CellarDoor> uh... I dont seem to have a source for kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: what do you mean?
<CellarDoor> cant find kubuntu-desktop
<CellarDoor> no package
<CellarDoor> do I have the name right ?
<CellarDoor> seems rather strange
<CellarDoor> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: you must not have the main repositories listed under sources.list
<apokryphos> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<_vladi_> hi guys, just installed, trying to setup mp3 support, i use synaptic and have enabled every repository able, but still cannot locate the libxine-extracodecs package
<_vladi_> i also tried using 'sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs' and it cant find it either
<_vladi_> with all of the extra repositories enabled
<Ph3NiX> salut all
<Ph3NiX> jai un souci
<noiesmo> _vladi_, multiverse and universe required
<_vladi_> yes, i know, i enabled them already
<_vladi_> settings->repositories->everything is checked, including multiverse&universe
<_vladi_> in synaptic package manager
<noiesmo> did you update /refresh
<_vladi_> yes
<_vladi_> noiesmo: do you use synaptic?
<noiesmo> _vladi_, no commandline and apt-get
<IceCreamMatt> I dont know if anyone can help me but I changed my resolution and when I changed it back my login screen res is higher then my monitor so it moves around any ideas how to fix this?
<noiesmo> _vladi_, but synaptic is gui for apt-get
<_vladi_> noiesmo: yes exactly, so changing the repos in synaptic should not be a problem
<noiesmo> _vladi_, are you on dapper
<IceCreamMatt> yes
<_vladi_> noiesmo: i just installed kubuntu 6.06 off the dvd
<noiesmo> _vladi_, ok just check /etc/apt/sources.list to be sure and try type sudo apt-get update in termeinal also
<xst> After I upgraded to dapper, I have no longer any sound in firefox. How can I fix this?
<noiesmo> _vladi_, here http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libxine-extracodecs
<_vladi_> noiesmo: i checked /etc/apt/sources.list, everything is uncommented. i did a manual sudo apt-get update and it still cant find it
<noiesmo> _vladi_, you can download from here and then do sudo dpkg -i libxine-extracodecs in the same directory that you download it to
<_vladi_> kk cool
<_vladi_> when i do sudo install libxine-extracodecs it says..
<_vladi_> "Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<Icomey> Has anyone here successfully gotten XGL and/or Compiz working on Dapper with ATI?
<rraajj> Icomey: A happy XGL/Compiz + ATI user here. :D
<tuxcicles> not with the new fglrx package, i had to go back to the previous version
<Icomey> rraajj, willing to help me through it?
<noiesmo> _vladi_, http://mirror.isp.net.au/ftp/pub/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/x/xine-extracodecs/libxine-extracodecs_1.1.1+ubuntu1-2_i386.deb
<pd273> rraajj: nice
<rraajj> Icomey: Sure. What's the problem?
<Icomey> rraajj, or point me to a usable guide?
<pd273> unfortunately fglrx does not work properly on my ATI 9200
<Icomey> I'm lost on how to get it started.
<rraajj> Icomey: Hmm. Let's see...
<pd273> Icomey: what your graphics card
<pd273> Icomey: card model
<rraajj> Icomey: Here's a quick and easy guide: http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916
<noiesmo> _vladi_, did you get from ^^^
<_vladi_> noiesmo: if i search for amarok, should i see the latest version available ? 1.4 cause i see 1.3.9 as the latest version
<noiesmo> _vladi_, not sure sorry I'm running on my suse install at moment
<noiesmo> _vladi_, I have 1.4 on suse :)
<pd273> _vladi_: on dapper it is 1.3.9
<pd273> _vladi_: I believe in Dapper version the latest version of amarok is 1.3.9
<_vladi_> okay a friend figured out what the problem was, synaptic doesnt edit the sources.list file correctly
<rraajj> Icomey: Sorry, got disconnected. Where were we?
<_vladi_> so he told me to edit it manuallly and now i can find the libs and it works
* noiesmo thinks i told you to ceck sources.list too :)
<pd273> I think the installation should have an option to ask the users if he/she wishes to include the universe/multiverse repos too
<pd273> then one could avoid this repo problem everyone is having
<_vladi_> noiesmo: i did check sources.list and everything was uncommented. my friend told me to add some stuff onto the first entry and it worked after that
<rraajj> Icomey: Anyway, just follow the link I gave you. The contents'll guide you to it. :D
<rraajj> Icomey: And remember to setup 3D acceleration properly first.
<yoshu> grrr..
<Icomey> Oh sorry.
<Icomey> rraajj, How do I make sure I have that setup?
* Icomey gets Konsole ready.
<Icomey> fglrxinfo?
<Icomey> Hm.. brb.
<rraajj> Icomey: Yep. fglrxinfo
<Icomey> $ fglrxinfo
<Icomey> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Icomey> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<Icomey> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600 Generic
<Icomey> OpenGL version string: 2.0.5814 (8.25.18)
<rraajj> Icomey: Making sure that the output produces "ATI...", not Mesa.
<Icomey> As such?
<rraajj> Icomey: Good.
<rraajj> Icomey: Yep.
<Icomey> Alright.
<Icomey> Be right back then.
<Healot> yo kubuntuans
<rraajj> Okay.
* Icomey crosses fingers.
<judgen> howdy
<Healot> Icomey: setting up 3D support for ati eh?
<Icomey> rraajj, No effects... D:
<donterror> i cant hear sound when i play music but i DO when i log into kubuntu,  some1 know the problem?
<Healot> donterror: are you trying to play mp3/mpeg files or such?
<rraajj> Icomey: Did you follow the steps in the link I gave you?
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Icomey> Yes, I did.
<yoshu> nerds
<pd273> donterror: which is the player you are using
<Icomey> Made the .Xsession file and all.
<Healot> geeks rather, yoshu
<donterror> all the players dont work
<pd273> donterror: are you trying to play MP3's
<donterror> yes
<judgen> donterror you have to install mpg321
<rraajj> Did you make sure to change gnome-window-decorator to kde-window-decorator, and gnome-session to startkde ?
<pd273> you should follow ubotu advice, follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<donterror> ok thx il try
<boor> 
<Icomey> rraajj: It's working suddenly... kinda.
<Healot> boor: can you talk in English, wo hen hao...
<Healot> !zh
<pd273> rraajj: nice
<ubotu> For support in Chinese, please try the channel #ubuntu-cn
<hdcool> hi all, i'm having a few probs i can't figure out... I've looked at fora, howto's, tried as i once did, and i can't get the 'nvidia' driver to work on xorg. It crashes with the allsaying error "screens found but none of them are usable". While trying to fix it I tried the 'nvidia-glx-config enable' thing, and that has rather strange consequences: My original configfile had nvidia entries (duh), and after running that script, the whole file was
<hdcool>  nvidia script fill in ati stuff? :) Additional tips would be welcome, I can't find anything new about the thing.. tried everything and every step there is to it, X won't start
<judgen> have you diabled dri?
<hdcool> yep
<judgen> not working at all, or just the 3d parts?
<hdcool> it doesn't start
<judgen> do yu ahve restricted-modules?
<hdcool> strange thing is the nvidia module shows up in an lsmod
<hdcool> yes
<judgen> and nvidia-kernel-common?
<hdcool> yep
<Healot> because you have nv's hardware
<Icomey> Okay.
<hdcool> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!
<Icomey> rraajj: Here's the deal
<Icomey> It's working right now.
<hdcool> some more blabla about aborting and unloading and then it ends with: (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<Icomey> rraajj: And it was a bit ago.
<Icomey> rraajj: But, it suddenly crashed kinda, and went back to normal with no effects.
<judgen> hdcool i had the same problem just a few minutes ago.. it seems that for me atleast the latest packages i updated to does not work at all with each other
<judgen> hdcool have you also dont the pdate recently?
<judgen> like today
<hdcool> what update?
<hdcool> i just made a clean install like half an hour ago :)
<judgen> what xserver are you using?
<judgen> xorg?
<Icomey> rraajj: and when I start it up, it gives me an error saying: The process for the system protocol was killed.
<hdcool> xorg7
<judgen> ok, me too... i had big thoubles after installing compiz, ruined the entire system for me. im reinstalling as we speak
<hdcool> it's been a while since i've been on linux, what's the package name to tell dpkg -l :)
<Icomey> Any suggestions, rraajj?
<hdcool> judgen: ii  xserver-xorg   7.0.0-0ubuntu4 the X.Org X server
<hdcool> just can't believe my eyes when the nvidia-script puts ati stuff in my config file..
<hdcool> it changes more than just the driver
<scheuri> LVM-module of kernel seems not loaded during install with server-cd...modeprobe lvmcfg fails...anyone an idea what I am doing wrong?
<rraajj> Icomey: Yes, that happened to me, too.
<scheuri> and...hi all by the way...;)
<Icomey> rraajj: Where you able to fix it?
<rraajj> Icomey: I don't know if an upgrade to KDE 3.5.3 will do the job (I bet not).
<rraajj> Icomey: Nope, but there are times that there's no error, but it would just crash.
<Icomey> Hm...
<rraajj> Icomey: At the moment, just to savor the full capabilities of XGL/Compiz, I'm using Gnome.
<Icomey> So it works fine with Gnome?
<rraajj> Icomey: There's a thread in the compiz.net forums about Kubuntu+ATI.
<rraajj> Icomey: Yes, almost perfect. Well, kinda perfect.
<Icomey> rraajj: Kinda perfect?
<Healot> scheuri: the partitioner didn't load lvm mod?
<yoshu> did someone say something too me?
<scheuri> Healot: it seems so...lsmod does not show anything like that
<rraajj> Icomey: Yes, it seems perfect so far, haven't found any bugs yet.
<scheuri> Healot: md_cfg however is loaded...which is fine...but I need LVM as well
<scheuri> Healot: modeprobe lvm_cfg fails
<Icomey> Nice.
<scheuri> modprobe...
<Healot> scheuri: you don;t need to load the lvm mod
<Icomey> rraajj: I will have to install Gnome...
<Healot> the partitioner will do that for you... are you missing anything, scheuri?
<scheuri> Healot: I dont? partionier has troubles with my SoftwarRAID-Partions which I want to use as LVM
<rraajj> Icomey: If you really want to try XGL/Compiz, sure, that's a good plan. Hehe.
<rraajj> Woops, he left.
<scheuri> Healot: it tells me that the kernel can not be informed about changes (ERROR!!! Ignore and Cancel as options)
<Healot> hm... strange, lookup for server-cd bug - > partitioner -> scheuri
<Healot> i did my lvm fine with the alternate CD
<scheuri> Healot: I have the feeling that the alternate may do that fine and server CD dont...but that would make NO sense at all
<Icomey> So.
<scheuri> Healot: servers tend to use LVM quite often actually
<Icomey> rraajj: After installing Gnome, I just change the stuff in the .Xsession file?
<Healot> scheuri: your hardware setting pleasE?
<Icomey> rraajj: And of course installing compiz-gnome
<Healot> mine consists of 3 SATA disks... work find
<scheuri> Healot: 2 IBM Harddisks IDE 80 Gbyte...
<Healot> IDE?
<rraajj> Icomey: Yes, basically. :D
<scheuri> aye, IDE...:)
<Icomey> Cool.
<Healot> hum... shouldn't be a prob, scheuri
<scheuri> Healot: raid worked out fine so far (according to /proc/mdstat)
<scheuri> Healot: I now assigned md0 to md2 as "use for lvm", but there starts the problem
<Healot> scheuri: did you do the vm manually? or partitioner did that for you?
<scheuri> Healot: I made the partitions by hand (with text based partitioner) and said "use for raid" and then configured raid with partinioer...that worked fine
<Icomey> rraajj: Unfortunately, my download speeds max out at about 30 KB/sec, so it'll take me a while.
<scheuri> Healot: I have now md0 to md2...which I want to use as LVM..
<Healot> oh since you change the volume assignment, then the bs starts, scheuri?
<scheuri> Healot: bs?
<Healot> just ignore the bs, say "problem"
<rraajj> Icomey: Lol. That's fine. Mine's capped at only 20 kbps, so you'll do better than I did. :D
<Icomey> Yeah.
* Icomey sits and waits for downloads
<scheuri> Healot: well...I am able to assign the "use as lvm" (md0 to md2) but when then I say "configure LVM" in partitioner problems start
<scheuri> Healot: oh god, my english...beg your pardon
<Healot> so, you suspect the changes didn't apply? scheuri?
<rraajj> Icomey: I really love the "cube", hehe. I wish XGL/Compiz would start to unravel it's wonders in the KDE world.
<scheuri> Healot: they actually didnt...that is correct...then I did not found the lvm module so I assumed that might be the problem
<Healot> the lvm didn't save your disk assignment... hum..
<scheuri> Healot: but modprobe lvmcfg fails
<Healot> hmm.. i haven't change anything yet...
<Healot> oh it even fails to load
<Chousuke> I tried XGl once. :/ It looked really nice, but was very unstable.
<Healot> did you try restarting the setup? did partitioner see the changes?
<scheuri> Healot: I restarted computer even...and it got all changes of raid and stuff...but LVM does not work
<rraajj> Chousuke: Yes, it won't let me use KDE properly.
<scheuri> Healot: aye, lvmcfg module fails to load
<scheuri> Healot: actually...it seems non.existent
<Icomey> rraajj: did you get a problem from hittin shift+backspace as well?
<Chousuke> rraajj: It's unstable with Gnome too.
<Healot> scheuri: during the partitioning stage?
<scheuri> Healot: yes
<scheuri> Healot: still in partitionin stage...used console 2
<Healot> scheuri: no data yet on those partition? scheuri
<Healot> can you delete all the volume previously created?
<chavo> xgl works fine with kde here
<scheuri> Healot: aye, not data existent on those partitions just yet
<rraajj> Icomey: Yes.
<scheuri> Healot: do yo mean lvm by volume? well, they are not created...I have only partitions (used fpr softwareraid) and three md-devices
<rraajj> Chousuke: Yep, still unstable, although it's already deployable.
<rraajj> Chousuke: Unlike in KDE, wherein it's really UNdeployable. Hahaha.
<Chousuke> I wouldn't use it. :)
<Healot> yeah, the previously created lvm volumes...
<Healot> and re-created them, maybe?
<scheuri> Healot: well...I wish I could...:)...there are none to delete and recreate...they are not made! I can assign to use the md-devices for "use for lvm" and then "configure lvm" in partitioner...but then error occurs
<Healot> scheuri: try the alternateCD installer?
<Healot> you might want to make sure it's really the partitioner bug...
<scheuri> Healot: seems the last ressort...but I would have very much doubt if server-CD is not able to configure LVM
<Healot> scheuri: maybe a bug in the isntaller partitioner
<Healot> anyway just try the alternate CD
<scheuri> Healot: possible...aye, I will...thanks
<Healot> scheuri: any other partitions on your disk?
<Healot> can you read it under different OSeS?
<scheuri> Healot: only one on each disk used as swap
<Healot> just to make sure your disk partition is aligned properly...
<Healot> could be a problem in disk alignment, just investigate the possibilities
<scheuri> Healot: according to mdstats everything should be fine
<scheuri> Healot: sure enough...much appreciated..
<donterror> there is no libxine-extracodecs package?
<Icomey> Does anyone know if the XGL works with other window managers that use less resources themselves?
<apokryphos> Icomey: it doesn't yet, no
<apokryphos> donterror: eh?
<FisherP> What is the general concensus, is Kubuntu upgrade from Breezy to Dapper relatively pain free?
<Icomey> apokryphos: Thank you.
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<apokryphos> FisherP: if you do it properly (following the guide), it is fully supported, yes.
<FisherP> One question about upgrading while in KDE, it is better to issue the sudo commands while kdm is running, or should a "sudo /etc/init.cd.kdm stop" be issued before the plunge ??
<chavo> actually xgl will work with any wm or desktop, compiz on the other hand is limited
<Hobbsee> FisherP: either....for the upgrade
<Hobbsee> you'll need to reboot once it's done anyway
<apokryphos> Icomey: sorry, I thought you meant taking advantage of the cool effects
<apokryphos> only compiz does it properly atm
<FisherP> Thanks Hobbsee and apokryphos
<azathoth> is there any way to restrict how much cpu access an application gets? like i want azureus to not go over 80% cpu... is there a way i can limit it?
<apokryphos> I recommend using ktorrent
<Icomey> apokryphos: I was talking about the cool effects, such as wobble, and cube
<donterror> i already enabled universe and multiverse but still no package
<azathoth> no, thats not the reason i want to stop it
<azathoth> it's that when i'm re-adding an old torrent and it starts checking it, after 2 minutes at 100% cpu my pc freezes
<azathoth> it doesn't in windows, but does in this...
<katakombi> azathoth: you could change the priority the process is being run
<katakombi> that doesnt correlate exactly to % cpu usage, however
<katakombi> but it will prevent slowing down your system
<katakombi> use the setting button with "run command" dlg
<azathoth> hmmm... lemme try a few things, i was told that if the ram is full and at 100% funny things happen
<Healot> azathoth: buggy torrent client... by the way, it is Java bytecode
<bernier> hi, whenever i try to start adept, i get a message that the database is already in use. but there's nothing else using the database. i just rebooted my computer and get the same message
<Healot> bernier: give us the exact output of the error
<_vladi_> hi guys, can anyone point me to some documentation about installing the nvidia drivers for kubuntu 6.06?
<bernier> another process is using the packaging system (probably some other adept aplication or apr-get or aptitude) please close the other application before using this one
<katakombi> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<_vladi_> aha found it, it was under the "Hardware" section of the kubuntu desktop FAQ
<imax> hello. ive postet this question in #ubuntu too. this is no spam ;) ive got a question. ive got an athelon 64 3500+ and i want to install the new kubuntu amd64 version. if i boot the desktop cd for installing he start and hangs on "mounting root file system...". can somebody help me? please
<bernier> hi, when u right click on my desktop and choose "configure desktop" , my desktop background turn black, icons disapear and right click on desktop doesnt work anymore.... what's that?
<chavo> bernier, that's nastiness
<bernier> what do you mean
<chavo> that's kdesktop crashing
<Hobbsee> bernier: would you have kopete open at all?
<bernier> well yes but not connected
<bernier> and what should I do when kdesktop crashes? or how can i aboid this?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there live distribution to try XGL that supports ATI graphic cards?
<cfraz89> Tallia1Kubuntu: koraraa
<drayen> cfraz89: know any good tuts to get it working on an installed version (with 64bit)?
<cfraz89> i'll look
<cfraz89> so xgl, 64 bit?
<_vladi_> im also interested in xgl on kubuntu 6.06 with nvidia card
<Tallia1Kubuntu> cfraz89: it's weird, i tried that one.. but the boot CD can't boot
<Tallia1Kubuntu> .... it stops suddenly, with the CD light that keep flashing
<cfraz89> Tallia1Kubuntu: thats wierd, what version was it?
<_vladi_> Tallia1Kubuntu: do you have a laptop?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<_vladi_> lol that would be why
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?? why?
<_vladi_> lots of laptops dont work properly with linux distros
<cfraz89> mine does
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhhh... mine does
<_vladi_> yea, some do, some dont
<_vladi_> my friend cant run anything
<_vladi_> none will boot
<defrysk> laptop - ati -lcd seems to have bugs
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried kubuntu live, kubuntu, knoppix..
<bernier> how can i restart kdesktop which just crashed?
<cfraz89> bernier: alt-f2
<cfraz89> then type kdesktop <enter>
<cfraz89> drayen: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133427
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<bernier> alt+f2 does nothing...
<cfraz89> hmm
<Tallia1Kubuntu> look in KDE shortcuts
<cfraz89> oh yeah sorry, thats part of kdesktop
<imax> Tallia1Kubuntu: is your kubuntu boot cd freezing while "mounting root file system..."?
<chavo> bernier, you can run it from a konsole
<cfraz89> go to menu
<cfraz89> system
<defrysk> killall kdesktop
<cfraz89> konsole
<defrysk> and then try again
<bernier> what do i do once im in the console?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> imax: no, it detect the bootable cdrom, it print something similar to a date in the first line.. than it freezes
<imax> Tallia1Kubuntu: have you checked the md5 sums?
<h3sp4wn> Anyone know how to get the menu bar back  on konversation
<bernier> what do i do once im in the console?
<imax> Tallia1Kubuntu: of iso and cd
<chavo> h3sp4wn, ctrl-m
<drayen> cfraz89: i think i tried that one - but i will give it another go :)
<cfraz89> oh ok
<cfraz89> good luck
<h3sp4wn> chavo: Thanks alot
<Tallia1Kubuntu> imax: nope
<chavo> sure
<bernier> here's what i did
<bernier> root@bernier-desktop:~# killall kdesktop
<bernier> kdesktop: no process killed
<bernier> root@bernier-desktop:~# kdesktop
<bernier> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't determine DISPLAY. Aborting.
<bernier> root@bernier-desktop:~#
<h3sp4wn> You shouldn't run kdesktop as root
<imax> Tallia1Kubuntu: maybe the iso is corrupted.
<h3sp4wn> thats why is cannot determine $DISPLAY
<Tallia1Kubuntu> imax: mhhh, yeah, i could try to download it again
<bernier> ha ok
<bernier> how do i logout from root?
<defrysk> bernier, you are root ?
<bernier> yes
<defrysk> why ?
<imax> Tallia1Kubuntu: yeah but first check your iso ;) if crc is correct then you dont need to download again ;)
<bernier> i used sudo
<defrysk> key in exit
<Tallia1Kubuntu> imax: can you tell me how?
<bernier> it says "logout" but ir seems like im still root
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !crc
<ubotu> Tallia1Kubuntu: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<imax> open the iso with k3b. he will generate the crc of the file
<defrysk> bernier, close the terminal and open a new one
<imax> then check the crc of the orginal crc of the file on kubuntu site.
<defrysk> and then run kdesktop
<bernier> defrysk i got a big error message ill copy it on pastebin
<defrysk> k
<bernier> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/767142
<bernier> byt my desktop is working again altough there's this erroe message
<Hobbsee> bernier: you still having that kdesktop trouble?
<bernier> no its fine now
<Hobbsee> darn.
<defrysk> Hobbsee, I think he should restart x , agree ?
<Hobbsee> defrysk: no, i think he should run gdb kdesktop, and try to make it crash again, and pastebin the results.
<defrysk> bernier, make it so :D
<bernier> how? =P
<bernier> what's gdb desktop
<Tallia1Kubuntu> imax: can you tell me how check CRC?
<Hobbsee> bernier: sudo apt-get install gdb
<defrysk> gdb is a debugger
<cfraz89> Tallia1Kubuntu: md5sum <filename>
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Icomey> rraajj: Thanks again for the help.
<imax> cfraz89: you got it ;)
<Icomey> rraajj: I got GNOME going now, and it's working wonderfully.
<cfraz89> :)
<defrysk> bernier, more info : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Debugger
<bernier> ok
<defrysk> wikipedia \o/
<bernier> bernier@bernier-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install gdb
<bernier> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Hobbsee> defrysk: bernier this stupid program wont crash when i'm running it under the debugger!
<Hobbsee> bernier: run that command first then
<bernier> that's what im doing ;)
<imax> all: ive got strange problems! while booting(installing) Kubuntu 6.06 LTS my system freezes on "Mounting root filesystem...". somebody knows whats going wrong?
<imax> kubuntu 6.06 amd64
* defrysk has to do his exersises so back later all
<bernier> apt-get -f install
<Hobbsee> bernier: cool :)
<bernier> it tells me to type that again
<pd273> How can I force remove an application
<pd273> I keep on getting an error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bernier> ok gdb is installed
<Hobbsee> bernier: okay, in a konsole, gdb kdesktop
<Hobbsee> then type run
<DeBert> Why is it that streaming embedded media still don't work proparly in Konqueror? Or is it me?
<GNAM> server install + kubuntu desktop install = kubuntu install ?
<achraf> hello,,, udev is causing me problems when i try to boot kubuntu from a diskless terminal, it gives: nfs: RPC remote call returned error 101... while loading
<bernier> hobbsee
<bernier> i got
<bernier> Starting program: /usr/bin/kdesktop
<bernier> (no debugging symbols found)
<bernier> and the second line is repeated like 15 times
<Hobbsee> yep, right - so it hasnt crashed yet?
<bernier> then i have ---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
<Hobbsee> yep
<bernier> not yet
<bernier> ima try to make it crash
<bernier> wait
<Hobbsee> hehe
<bernier> Grrrrr it doesn't want to crash
<bernier> lol
<Hobbsee> bernier: hehe
<Hobbsee> exacftly!
<bernier> it doesnt crash but i do have some error message being written in konsole
<Hobbsee> bernier: want to pastebin it?
<bernier> ok
<bernier> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/767171
<LeeJunFan> achraf: hrm, I've got a dapper server/client setup with diskless I didn't have any issues like that.
<achraf> LeeJunFan: my server is not dapper, its debian  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191345
<mhterres> morning
<bernier> hello
<LeeJunFan> achraf: what kernel/initrd are you using for your clients?
<bernier> hobbsee is my paste bin alright?
<Hobbsee> bernier: yeah, that stuff is okay...
<bernier> ok
<bernier> should i use the blackdown java or the real jre 5.0 from sun?
<bernier> for frostwire?
<achraf> LeeJunFan: kernel 2.6.15 compiled with root over NFS support and everything....when i disable udev, it gets me to login, so i assume its working(right?)
<LeeJunFan> achraf: sounds like it. Now that you mention it I do seem to recall having an issue with udev when I set it up at home, during my testing phases.
<LeeJunFan> Although it was months ago and I can't clearly remember exactly what the problem/solution was.
<achraf> :) any clues would be very helpfull, i've spent the past two days doing nothing than googling and reading forums
<LeeJunFan> achraf: did you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DisklessUbuntuHowto ?
<bernier> i'm having a problem, everytime I try to install java or blackdown java adept stays at "preparing installation of sun-java5-bin"
<bernier> and it never changes
<basquiat> hi, I just upgraded from breezy to dapper and now kmail is constantly crashing on startup (using IMAP), which can be avoided by deleting the IMAP cache, but only until closing kmail, which will lead to a crash again. found a few problem reports, but no solution yet. is there anything known I can do about it?
<achraf> LeeJunFan: yes, but i already go the server up and running and serving other distros, + am not using dapper as the server, am just serving it to clients
<LeeJunFan> achraf: yeah, I just wondered if there might be something in there on the client side different than what you've got.
<achraf> LeeJunFan: nope :'(
<LeeJunFan> achraf: are you using unionfs at all?
<ctothej> ATI Driver installed a program called fireglcontrol. What is it? I need to reinstall drivers, so do i need to fully delete the other ones first?
<achraf> LeeJunFan: i think no, as i dont even know what unionfs is :)
<LeeJunFan> achraf: well, now I'm wondering if there haven't been some changes to udev since I last did updates on my setup. I've got about 25 workstations at a library here running dapper, I haven't done updates in a couple weeks.
<LeeJunFan> achraf: perhaps I'll have problems when I do. I don't have anything special done to udev on mine, in fact I wrote that wiki entry.
<achraf> LeeJunFan: can you explain to me this step,,, maybe i done something wrong here  make a net bootable initrd.img and copy it to your /tftpboot directory with mkinitramfs
<LeeJunFan> achraf: if you compiled your kernel with nfs boot support you don't need that, that is for using kubuntu's included kernel.
<LeeJunFan> achraf: that's also the way I did mine at the library (compiled my own).
<LeeJunFan> achraf: is your root nfs writable? ie. udev can write to /dev and such?
<LeeJunFan> achraf: well, actually it won't need that will it? :0 since it's a pseudo filesystem (ram). duh. hehe
<achraf> LeeJunFan: /raid/new_office_root   192.168.10.0/24(rw,async,no_root_squash)
<LeeJunFan> achraf: same as mine.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sorry? what happens if k3b was writing a CD and KDE crashed in the meantime?
<LeeJunFan> achraf: I wonder if maybe some option in the kernel is missing udev needs. Maybe you could try with kubuntu kernel and see if that works.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is the writing failed?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> my CD burner is still flashing though
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1Kubuntu: it may be the process doing the actual writing is still going.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what should be the process?
<achraf> LeeJunFan: am not sure i understand what you mean :$....do you mean i shall try with the original kernel before i recompile with the root nfs option?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so maybe i will not have to throw away the CD :)
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1Kubuntu: but probably unlikely. check to see if cdrecord is running?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nope
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somethign is using the CD thoug
<Pitchshifter> maybe its just kde trying to read the cd while recovering from the crash
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but if i press the eject button nothing happens
<LeeJunFan> achraf: yeah, thats where the mkiniramfs comes in, copy the kubuntu vmlinuz to your tftp dir, and make an initrd that will boot from nfs with mkinitramfs, copy that initrd to your tftp dir, edit your pxe configs and let it try booting that.
<h3sp4wn> You need the nfs to be mounted nolock in my experience (which is limited only tried it once to check I could still remember how to do it)
<LeeJunFan> h3sp4wn: yeah, w/o the nolock it will hang for about 40 seconds.
<achraf> LeeJunFan: how do i make an initrd that boot from nfs? and whats the difference between the two ways?what files do i need to edit on the ubunutu installation?
<LeeJunFan> achraf: if you edit /etc/mkinitramfs/initramfs.conf in your client host, change BOOT=local to BOOT=nfs, then when you run mkinitramfs it will make one that has the modules for netcards and netboot.
<bubblenut> Hey, since upgrading to Dapper KAudioCreator isn't working. It prepares everything correctly but when I "Rip Selection" it adds everything into the queue but never processes anything
<imax> HAHAHAHA kool! my kubuntu installation works without reason! i just let him "frozen" for half an hour!!! lol
<LeeJunFan> achraf: mkinitramfs will make a new initrd image in /boot to go with the kubuntu kernel, copy the vmlinuz image and the initrd image to your tftpboot dir, and set pxe config to use those instead of the kernel you compiled.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> who is keeping the cdrom busy after a crash of Xorg during a k3b burning?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> at least i want to stop it..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it's making noise
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ll
<achraf> LeeJunFan: ok done that, now i copy it to the tftpboot , and edit tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/MAC to boot the new initrd ? or the kernel? :S
<LeeJunFan> achraf: you'll have to change your KERNEL line in pxe config, as well as add initrd=[filename]  to append.
<LeeJunFan> achraf: yep.
<mhterres> Riddell: ping
<LeeJunFan> back in 5 mins.
<Riddell> mhterres: hi
<mhterres> Riddell: did you think about coming to fisl next year ??? :-)
<achraf> LeeJunFan: DEFAULT original_ubunutu   initrd=new_init  APPEND nfsroot=192.168.10.240:/raid/new_office_root ramdisk=8192 ???
<zaba> help
<zaba> i dont have restart password mysql
<LeeJunFan> achraf: I think I did 2 lines in mine KERNEL [vmlinuz] \nAPPEND root=/dev/nfs initrd=[initrd image filename]  nfsroot=192.168.1.2:/nfsroot ip=dhcp rw
<LeeJunFan> I can see I think I need to change the wiki to reflect the initrd, originally written with directions using vanilla kernel, I forgot to add change the pxe conf in the wiki.
<LeeJunFan> achraf: the more I think about it - I think the udev problems I had were when I left out some plug and play options I didn't think I'd need for ISA in my kernel.
<Bladesonfire> Hey, does anyone remember when the Display icon in "System Settings" didn't work, so you could edit a file to bring back the old one...
<Bladesonfire> Does anyone remember the location of that file?
<ctothej> hey. im trying to reinstall fglrx drivers, but im getting an error when removing or installing the xorg-driver-fglrx using apt-get
<lizardmane> What's a simple, easier to setup intrusion detection system for ubuntu?
<ctothej> it says: dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/lib/libGL.so.1' with  different file `/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa', not allowed
<ctothej> wtf is that?
<Riddell> mhterres: I hadn't thought about it
<mhterres> Riddell: we you have time, think about it and let me know, ok ?
<Bladesonfire> I guess no one knows what I'm talking about?
<mhterres> Riddell: correct: when you have time
<Riddell> mhterres: it's still 10 months away :)
<LeeJunFan> achraf: well, I gotta go rebuild a brake cylinder (not as fun as building kernels), on my more economical vehicle. So I can afford to drive around. Good luck.
<mhterres> Riddell: I know, but we have to start it very early :-)
<bernier> gi, i installed java and im completely sure its corectly installed but when i run frostwire from the command line it says java is not installed... what's wrong?
<Icomey> Okay... I have some questions again... XD
<defrysk>  bernier you have set the java environment ?
<bernier> i jsut did it
<bernier> but i got a new error message
<bernier> ima pastebin it
<bernier> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/767284
<defrysk> bernier, you have installed sunjava ?
<bernier> well yes
<bernier> java version "1.5.0_06"
<defrysk> how did you install it ?
<bernier> look at the pastebin it says i have it
<bernier> apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<achraf_> LeeJunFan: it said"please append a correct root="" boot option..unable to mount rootfs "
<achraf_> i tried with my other debian and mandriva kernels,,and they give the same error when i start udev manually...:(
<defrysk> bernier, a sec
<bernier> ok
<defrysk> bernier, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<bernier> yeah i did that just before
<defrysk> set it to sunjava
<bernier> and chose the one with "sun" in the name
<defrysk> hmm
<bernier>       1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<bernier>  +    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<bernier> *     3        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<bernier> i chose 3
<bernier> is that right?
<defrysk> wellyes
<defrysk> then I do not know
<bernier> ok
<bernier> ive already heard that the 1.5 version oif java didnt work well with frostwire and id better use 1.4
<bernier> could it be that?
<defrysk> honestly do not know
<bernier> kk
<defrysk> bernier, you could try installing blackdownjave and set the environment to that
<defrysk> java
<bernier> ok
<bernier> do i need to uninstall the other java before?
<defrysk> not sure honestly but i dont think so
<bernier> kk
<KubuntuInstallie> I downloaded the Kubuntu DVD and now my computer refuses to boot from it -.- Is there such a thing as a Kubuntu boot floppy or do I need to download the CD? :|
<visik7> KubuntuInstallie: does cd boot work for other cd/dvd ?
<bernier> defrysk jai un probleme en installant blackdown java...
<KubuntuInstallie> I have a CD drive and a DVD drive. I can boot from the CD drive, but appearently not from the DVD one.
<bernier> defrysk http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/767307
<Samuli^> KubuntuInstallie, have you enabled bios to check you dvd-drive for boot and before harddrive?
<defrysk> bernier, got you need some expert for that I think
<bernier> i see
<bernier> such as? :P
<defrysk> bernier, do you have synaptic open or something ?
<KubuntuInstallie> In BIOS, I only have the options hard drive, floppy and the CD drive, the DVD drive does not show up.
<bernier> no
<bernier> adept is closed
<defrysk> bernier, killal java and try again
<bernier> k
<defrysk> bernier, killall java and try again
<bernier> java: no process killed
<defrysk> try sudo apt-get -f install
<KubuntuInstallie> So I don't see any solution
<KubuntuInstallie> there is no boot floppy, is there?
<defrysk> bernier, working ?
<bernier> wait i just saw your message =P
<bernier> ill try
<bernier> root@bernier-desktop:/home/bernier# sudo apt-get -f install
<bernier> Reading package lists... Done
<bernier> Building dependency tree... Done
<bernier> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<defrysk> you could try uninstalling sunjava and then install blackdown java
<bernier> yeah i think that'swhat i'll do
<defrysk> bernier, otherwise try limewire maybe that takes
<bernier> yeah but i cant find any .deb of limewire
<bernier> and alien ain't safe ive been told
<defrysk> bernier I think limewire works with alienned rpm of limewire
<bernier> kk
<bernier> ill try that then
<defrysk> bernier, you could try it , you can always uninstalled the .deb you created
<bernier> yeah
<StageZero> What is the Bash-Command for deleting files and directories?
<defrysk> bernier, but its true alien only when there is no other option
<bernier> ok
<defrysk> StageZero, rm -rf /path/to/whateverfolder/
<StageZero> thx
<defrysk> bernier, make sure to uninstall frostwire before installing limewire
<StageZero> Okay, I've successful configured my MP360 in Windows-Network to be used from Kubuntu.
<bernier> i did
<StageZero> :-)
<StageZero> And I'm new in Linux.
<ubuntu_hola> hola
<defrysk> StageZero, cool :)
<ubuntu_hola> alguien habla espaol
<bernier> i got the same message with limewire
<defrysk> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kkathman> good morning all (or whatever time it is where you are) :)
<defrysk> bernier, I am out of resources then :(
<vinboy> how do I make konqueror similar to Windows Explorer?? (with side-bar and it updates when I go navigate thru)
<bernier> well with limewire the limewire splashscreen appears
<bernier> but then closes and nothing happens
<defrysk> bernier, did you install java from the repo or as suggested in the wiki ?
<v3ctor> vinboy: f9
<bernier> repo
<ubuntu> ok, gracias
<ubuntu> thanks
<defrysk> bernier, check if limewire is in the panel
<bernier> it is
<vinboy> v3ctor: cool thx... but when i go navigate thru, the side-pane doesn't update itself
<defrysk> running in the background
<defrysk> ?
<bernier> wow it works now
<bernier> limewire is working! :P
<defrysk> yes I thought so , it was docked right ?
<bernier> no
<bernier> i tryed again
<bernier> and it worked
<bernier> lol
<defrysk> bernier, frostwire is the opensourcefork of limewire but needs some more work
<defrysk> try frostiwre again later for its open source meaning better
<bernier> yeah i know
<defrysk> good :)
<bernier> i would have prefered it =/
<defrysk> yes but what can you do
<v3ctor> i have been using apollon instaead of limewire
* defrysk uses ktorrent , and only torrents
<CellarDoor> hello
* defrysk has no java apps running \o/
<h3sp4wn> defrysk: are you using ktorrent 2 ? (I usually only use rtorrent)
<defrysk> bernier, and as far as p2p is concerned you might like nicotine
<defrysk> h3sp4wn, yes 2
<h3sp4wn> defrysk: Do you have a source deb ?
<defrysk> h3sp4wn, propely debugged and running nicely
<CellarDoor> I'm trying to install flash from the macromedia/adobe website and I'm wondering what a valid installation path would be as the installer doesn't accept /usr/lib/firefox... ?
<defrysk> h3sp4wn, not sourcedeb but a .deb from the forum
<defrysk> h3sp4wn, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188530 works flawlessly
<CellarDoor> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<h3sp4wn> defrysk: I wouldn't trust anything hosted off rapidshare.de
<defrysk> h3sp4wn, and uses way less resources
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello all, How do I get Konq to show all of my drives and partitions
<defrysk> h3sp4wn, well It runs fine so..
<bernier> Hmmm i dwled a song but only the limewire player can read it amarok cant read =/
<KubuntuInstallie> Is there a way to create a boot floppy so that I can then install from the DVD?
<defrysk> h3sp4wn, otherwise contact psychicdragon for the sources
<Jack_Sparrow> WHy not bootable DVD?
<v3ctor> Jack_Sparrow: you want konq to be used as a partitioning tool?
<h3sp4wn> defrysk: I wouldn't trust it without a source deb (I can build it from the source tarball but want to make a deb properly)
<Jack_Sparrow> Not as partitioning tool, just for fat32 partition
<KubuntuInstallie> Jack_Sparrow: My PC refueses to boot from DVD
<Jack_Sparrow> read and write
<defrysk> h3sp4wn, Hobbsee is working on it but had probs
<defrysk> h3sp4wn, so contact Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> what's this for?
<v3ctor> Jack_Sparrow: you need to add the partiton to the /etc/fatab and mount it
<Jack_Sparrow> that is where I messed it all up
<Jack_Sparrow> I added the partiition but did not know where to mount it.
<defrysk> h3sp4wn, wants to work on a deb for ktorrent Hobbsee
<h3sp4wn> Hobbsee: Do you have a source deb for ktorrent 2 ?
<v3ctor> mountit where  ever you want
<v3ctor> mount*
<kkathman> Hobbsee why arent you in bed asleep :)
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: isnt a source deb an oxymoron?
<Hobbsee> kkathman: it's only midnight - and i woke at 1pm...
<Jack_Sparrow> mounted it as root and well you guess it.. ended up editing the fstab from Mepis
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  ahh well ok... sleeping late...I remember when I could do that :(
<Hobbsee> heh - i shouldnt have been
<bernier> defrysk do you know why amarok and kaffeine cant read my songs but limewire can?
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: i have some form of deb, which requires force overwrite, but i think \sh is now taking care of it
<defrysk> bernier, xine plugins you need but ask someone else i have to go now for a bitt
<defrysk> my dag needs air
<defrysk> dog
<bernier> ok thanks
<h3sp4wn> Hobbsee: I will just wait I am not that bothered about it - does apt-get source not use debs ?
<defrysk> bernier, check the wiki on restikted formats for kde in dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> bernier, sorry to come in late but limewire can and other softwarte on the same PC cant is that correct
<bernier> yes
<firepol> hi there, I'd like to install kubuntu dapper on a AMD64 desktop pc, what installation cd do you suggest to use?
<bernier> that's it
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: the source is not a deb.  the deb is a binary.
<Jack_Sparrow> are these songs you paid for?
<Jack_Sparrow> Not trying to point fingers
<bernier> not that one it was a song to test music on linux
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Jack_Sparrow> what was the format
<bernier> .mp3
<Jack_Sparrow> mp3 or ?
<bernier> yes mp3
<h3sp4wn> Hobbsee: Yeah it is definately an oxymoron, I thought (incorrectly) that the source deb included the dsc and original tar.gz and the patch - never dealt with putting any source stuff onto a repository before
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry dont know..
<bernier> k
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: the source includes that, yes - but the source does *not* include any debs.
<mrmist> Hi all :)
<mrmist> I just installed kubuntu on my laptop
<mrmist> worked like a charm
<mrmist> couple of issues though..
<mrmist> I had to "resize" my xp partition for this, and it seemed to be working fine
<mrmist> However, I'd like the "home" folder to be on a separate partition too, and it's not as it is now
<mrmist> is there any way I can separate out a partition now ???
<xwolf-> how about stealing some more space from winblocks?
<StageZero> Is there a good alternative for Microsoft Access in Kubuntu?
<StageZero> The OpenOffice-Database-Module is a big piece of shit.
<mrmist> huh ?
<mrmist> xwolf-: What do you mean ?
<xwolf-> mrmist considering your windows partition has space available, make another partition out of it
<mrmist> xwolf-: And there's a tool for that ?
<mrmist> I can't just "compact" the partition with Kubuntu on it, and then make another ext3 partition ?
<xwolf-> i guess Qtparted should do it. i know there is a Gparted for Gnome
<xwolf-> but you should be asking somebody more experienced. gotta get to java coding now, cya.
<h3sp4wn> Hobbsee: I know (now) - I knew that once you got it, that it was not in a deb - Do you build cross compile your packages for ppc also ? (if so do you know do you do it ?)
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: no i dont.  i believe you need to build in a ppc chroot if you're wanting to do that
<defrysk>  bernier got your yuk sound ?
<bernier> someone jsut gave me a link ill try it
<Hobbsee> !chroot
<ubotu> well, chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: ^
<defrysk> bernier, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs does the trick ;)
<mrmist> xwolf-: Think it's better to repartition some of the ntfs-drive than the linux partition ??
<h3sp4wn> Hobbsee: But how do run a ppc chroot on x86 (I actually want to compile for mipsel but presume the process would be the same)
<bernier> that's exactly what i just read on a website ;)
<defrysk> http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch04s03.html right ? :D
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: hopefully that'll be in the howto...
<bernier>  http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Kubuntu_6.06
<bernier> =P
<defrysk> bernier, samo samo :)
<bernier> hehe
<xwolf-> mrmist the end-result is the same: you'll get a new ext3 partition. just choose whichever partition has more space so that you won't be needing those precious megabytes later
<Snake> Ugh where is the mount options stored. I cant remember
<xwolf-> /etc/fstab?
<mrmist> xwolf-: thanks :) I'll try
<Snake> xwolf-: yep. thanks man
<mrmist> xwolf-: happy Java coding then
<Bassetts> hi, I am just wondering if there is a desktop wiki for Kubuntu, like Newton for ubuntu
<xwolf-> thank you
<defrysk> Bassetts, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu
<Bassetts> sorry, i think you misunderstood
<defrysk> ok
<MikkelRev> Hi, how do I set up my sound and wireless netw. card ?
<Bassetts> this is newton: http://newton.sourceforge.net/
<Bassetts> but it has bad support for KDE
<defrysk> i see
<bernier> yaya music works!
<defrysk> bernier, yoyo
<jwat> is there an openoffice channel anywhere
<jwat> ?
<Hobbsee> !tell Bassetts about wireless
<Hobbsee> jwat: #openoffice i think
<Bassetts> i did now ask about wireless =P
<Bassetts> !tell MikkelRev about wireless
<bernier> anyway i have 45 min to make a 1000 word text in a language which is not my native one (english) :P
<NoUse> jwat I think its #OpenOffice.org
<bernier> so no more disturbing 'bout linux
<bernier> lol
<bernier> bye
<Bassetts> so no one knows of a desktop wiki similar to newton?
<kkathman> newton???
<Bassetts> http://newton.sourceforge.net/
<kkathman> ohh its a Gnome app
<h3sp4wn> Hobbsee: It is not in there - It seems to be a black art cross compiling that no one (that I have contact with) knows much about
<jwat> no one seems to be there.  In any case, does anyone know the location of the macro that will convert a batch of xls files in CALC to pdf
<kkathman> you might try asking in #ubuntu then, Bassetts
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: hmmm...ask in #ubuntu-motu
<dale_gribble> i recently upgraded from breezy to dapper, and am now unable to print
<mrmist> Anyone experienced with qtparted ?
<dale_gribble> i see that the printer is listed when i run 'lsusb'
<Snake> mrmist: I suggest gparted over qtparted
<dale_gribble> but in cups it says '"Unable to open USB device "usb:/dev/usb/lp0":'
<Bassetts> no offense, but how will people in #ubuntu know if there is a similar program for KDE??
<mrmist> Snake: Any reason for that ?
<defrysk> Bassetts, how would we know here ?
<Bassetts> because you know about KDE and Kubuntu =P
<defrysk> yes but its a gnome app
<defrysk> not kde
<Bassetts> to my logic, you are more likely to know about a desktop wiki for KDE
<Bassetts> yes, and I want to know if there is anything like it for KDE
<defrysk> http://wiki.kde.org/ there is a forum there
<mrmist> I'm more wondering about the functionality of the program now, not a principal discussion.. I need to resize one partittion, to make another
<mrmist> Anyone know how to do it ?
<defrysk> mrmist, I never resize but I think you can do that with the live cd
<mrmist> Yeah... I did it with the live-CD
<mrmist> but I need to resize my linux-partition now
<defrysk> http://www.nuxified.org/the_ubuntu_dapper_experience has a section about resizing and setting up
<defrysk> maybe that helps ?
<defrysk> resizing can also be done with the live cd you see
<mrmist> yeah I have a dual-boot configuration, so I had to resize. And did it too
<mrmist> I was only foolish enough not to think about my need to have a separate "/home" partition
<mrmist> like a "my documents" partition
<gan|y|med> hi
<defrysk> i see
<gan|y|med> how can i make vpnc non-root executable?
<synmoo> I'm getting ready to install the 64bit alt cd on my box. Am I correct in thinking that the packages are architecture dependant? Will I have difficulty finding packages I need and end up having to compile the bulk of applications and such?
<synmoo> I should clarify, not on the CD, but in the repositories.
<v3ctor> gan|y|med: you can give the user explicite sudo access to that binary
<noaXess> does anybody know a good tool to import outlook .pst files into kde pim software?
<v3ctor> or users
<Bassetts> anyone know of a program like newton for KDE?
<defrysk> NO!
<synmoo> noaXess: It would likely be easier to go back to outlook and export various things as vcards or csv and such. Find a format that both kontact and outlook support and go with that
<MikkelRev> Hi, how do I set up my soundcard ?
<defrysk> MikkelRev, is it not detected ?
<Hobbsee> noaXess: you cant do that already from kmail?
<neuron_> hy
<neuron_> is there any way of updating to dapper without make a cd with the dapper iso?
<neuron_> i got brezzy right now
<defrysk> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<MikkelRev> defrysk: when i try to play a mp3, "Totem could not startup... could not establish connection to sound server"
<defrysk> MikkelRev, totem in kde ?
<slow-motion> hallo
<gan|y|med> v3ector how?
<v3ctor> 1 sec
<defrysk> MikkelRev, try amarok or juk
<MikkelRev> Ive tried to different mp3 players
<defrysk> MikkelRev, you use kde ?
<MikkelRev> Think its GNOME, not KDE btw
<MikkelRev> which is the default in ubuntu
<defrysk> MikkelRev, /j #ubuntu
<defrysk> #ubuntu is for gnome users
<MikkelRev> ok
<defrysk> MikkelRev, this channel is for kde users
<MikkelRev> Alright, didnt know that
<gan|y|med> v3ctor?
<defrysk> MikkelRev, np
<MikkelRev> But guess if the sound works in one, it would work with the other too
<defrysk> MikkelRev, nope
<defrysk> MikkelRev, you have to set sound to esd in gnome
<defrysk> gstreamer properties
<defrysk> MikkelRev, do gstreamer-prperties and set it to esd
<neuron_> well, i downloaded the cd iso, is there any way of doing a fresh install without burning the cd? or at least upgrade from the iso cd
<defrysk> MikkelRev, do gstreamer-properties and set it to esd
<defrysk> i mean
<gan|y|med> neuron_ can't you add the cd to your sources.list and do an apt-get upgrade (or similar)
<gan|y|med> ?
<defrysk> MikkelRev, and make sure to set your apps also to esd
<defrysk> your sound apps that is
<v3ctor> gan|y|med: <user> <path to vpnc>
<neuron_> gan|y|med, i dont have the cd, i only have the iso
<gan|y|med> neuron_ then mount it as a loop device (mount -o loop ...). but burning it might be easier
<neuron_> oh
<gan|y|med> v3ctor: where in the sudoers file?
<neuron_> is there any way i could mount the iso on boot? so i could make a fresh install? or do i realy need to burn the cd?
<v3ctor> yes
<neuron_> i dont have a cdrw close to me right now
<defrysk> neuron_, just get one
<neuron_> okay :d
<neuron_> chavo, hey :P
<Bassetts> anyone know of a program like newton for KDE?
<defrysk> can someone get rid of Bassetts ?
<neuron_> !newton
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, neuron_
<MikkelRev> defrysk: ok, thanks
<defrysk> MikkelRev, yw
<Bassetts> sorry =(
<v3ctor> gan|y|med: v3ctor ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/id
<v3ctor> gan|y|med: something like that
<v3ctor> or you could leave off the NOPASSWD and make themm enter password each time
<gan|y|med> i'll try that
<imbrandon64> defrysk: get rid of Bassetts why ?
<KubuntuInstallie> Sooo, I changed my CD drive with my DVD drive and now I can boot from the Kubuntu DVD finally ^^ . But I don't find a partitioning tool. qtparted does not seem to be there. Is there a way to partition my HD from the Kubuntu Live DVD? Preferably not on the command line?
<imbrandon64> KubuntuInstallie: have you tried the live cd installer
<KubuntuInstallie> Well I'd like to partition the HD first because I need to install Windows on the same HD, too
<imbrandon64> also should be easy enoguht to apt-get install qtparted even on the live cd
<defrysk> imbrandon64, nm
<Bassetts> is there a way to add a button in the taskbar to show the desktop?
<imbrandon64> KubuntuInstallie: you can use the partitioner and then quit the installer
<defrysk> Bassetts, yes
<defrysk> rughtklick the panel and add the applet
<imbrandon64> Bassetts: right click on the bar and "add applet" there is ashow desktop applet
<Bassetts> i remember doing it, but can remember how
<Bassetts> ahh, thankyou =)
<kronoz> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<KubuntuInstallie> I'll try that, imbrandon64, thx
<lwells> can i use to adept to get superkarmba??
<defrysk> lwells, yes
<imbrandon64> lwells: adept also has a search function ;)
<imbrandon64> how you doing today defrysk ;)
<lwells> i typed in "Superkarmba" did not find it
<imbrandon64> lwells: it might be in universe or multiverse have you enabled those ?
<pekuja> it's superkaramba, not superkarmba
<defrysk> imbrandon64, grumpy with sunny periods :D
<ganymed> v
<ganymed> v3ctor: i get: vpnc: binding to port 500: Permission denied
<lwells> how to i include those
<imbrandon64> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<imbrandon64> and spell it correct too ;)
<imbrandon64> brb
<KubuntuInstallie> imbrandon64, it seems not to be possible
<KubuntuInstallie> some lock file could not be opened
<synmoo> I'm getting ready to install the amd64 alt cd (raid setup). Are the majority of the packages available in the repository available in amd64 or will I be recompiling a lot of things?
<KubuntuInstallie> oops, forgot sudo ... but with sudo it says it cannot find qtparted
<ganymed> how do i get non-root user to use vpnc?
<neuron_> if i wanna upgrate to dapper, whats best? fresh install or upgrade?
<neuron_> upgrade*
<nixternal> fresh install
<neuron_> tought so :D
<nixternal> you can do an update...but i have seen a lot of problems that way
<NV_The_Riper> hekllo
<nixternal> that is why i always have a /home partition...just for that reason
<h3sp4wn> neuron: Upgrade works reasonably well (I upgraded debian sarge to dapper flight 4 with only a few things that had to be forced so breezy to dapper should at least as easily as that)
<GeniusDex> hm, why does a dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper want to remove 379 packages, including things like amarok, kde, openoffice.org-2, python, and xorg-common?
<noteventime> Will something like gdebi be integrated into edgy eft?
<ciasa> has anyone here tried the amarok 1.4 package yet
<ciasa> I'm having trouble with the xine engine not playing ogg vorbis files
<h3sp4wn> noteventime: Why is gdebi better than aptitude ? (I think they want to switch to using smart for package management)
<noteventime> ciasa, yes
<xst> I have installed ruby but there is no "ruby" command. Only "ruby1.8". This nameing makes some scripts broken. E.g. the lyrics in amarok. Is this a bug?
<ciasa> noteventime, have you had any trouble playing ogg files?
<noteventime> h3sp4wn, I marely mean non-command line debian installer
<noteventime> ciasa, no
<h3sp4wn> noteventime: Have you tried interactive aptitude ?
<noteventime> Isn't aptitude like synaptic?
<moopere> noteventime: sorta, but better
<ciasa> noteventime, could you do me a favor and see if you have a file /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_ogg.so or something resembling that?
<noteventime> I want to be able to click on a .deb file  and install it :)
<DaSkreech> Whats a good VNC client?
* moopere nods
<noteventime> ciasa, /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_vorbis.so
<moopere> whats the best way to check samba speed?  I'm struggling to stream movies from a winxp box, I think its a netspeed issue
<h3sp4wn> noteventime: I doubt they will ever make it so you click on a .deb and install it (incase it is made for debian sid/etch/sarge and breaks alot of dependancies)
<ciasa> noteventime, hmm, i wonder why I'm missing that file
<h3sp4wn> ciasa: do you have libxine-extracodecs
<KubuntuInstallie> how can I get apt-get to list all packages that include the string "part"?
<ciasa> yeah
<moopere> h3sp4wn: you can do exactly this from konqueror now
<noteventime> ogg shouldn't be "extracodec"
<DaSkreech> anyone can recommned a good VNC client?
<noteventime> daskreech, xvnc4viewer?
<h3sp4wn> moopere: Even for packages that may break the system ? i.e a debian sid deb ?
<ciasa> i dont suppose anyone remembers the command to see what package a file came from?
<DaSkreech> noteventime: ok but It's not in Main
<h3sp4wn> moopere: Do you have to run konqueror as root ?
<synmoo> I'm pretty much doomed having an ATI graphics card, aren't I?
<moopere> h3sp4wn: as long as dependencies are satisfied why would it break your system?
<noteventime> DaSkreech, It's in universe
<DaSkreech> So there are no VNC viewers in main?
<noteventime> I don't knwo
<noteventime> try apt-cache search vnc
<moopere> h3sp4wn: no, right click on a .deb, choose install and it opens a command line asking for your sudo password.  Its just a really simple script linked to apt-get I think
<slow-motion> bbl
<noteventime> DaSkreech, try "apt-cache search vnc"
<DaSkreech> ok
<moopere> no one wants to take up my speed test for samba challenge?
<noteventime> :) I havn't used samba for 3 years
<h3sp4wn> moopere: How do you install a deb with apt-get ?
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: you don't
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: I didn't think you did
<noteventime> dpkg -i
<synmoo> Imoopere: I've got an ati chipset that won't start in anything but vesa on the live cd... should I assume that I will be stuck with vesa after a full install?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Directly anyway
<defrysk> synmoo, the ati-vesa thing is a bug
<defrysk> synmoo, bugs tend to get fixed
<noteventime> synmoo,  You might be able to use the official linux drivers from ATI
<moopere> h3sp4wn: I'll have to go check now I suppose :)  I didnt really look into it, but the command line that popped up to install the deb did resolve dependencies, dpkg -i won't do that I don't think
<ganymed> sry, have been away for some time... so i'll ask again
<ganymed> how do i get non-root user to use vpnc?
<h3sp4wn> mooropere: dpkg -i does check dependancies
<synmoo> defrysk: Am I being too ambitious with a dual head ati based setup? Thats right.. ati did release linux drivers. What are my chances of them also being amd64 compatible? :-)
<h3sp4wn> synmoo: ati has amd 64 drivers
<defrysk> synmoo, honestly do not know for I dont run that material
<defrysk> synmoo, listen to h3sp4wn
<synmoo> h3sp4wn: I just looked. You are correct, they do. Perhaps I should throw in a different HDD and see if I can get my video running correctly before I wipe out my RAID 0 windows partition.
* noteventime marches on the street shouting "Don't get ATI!"
<neuron_> where are all the hotkeys  and settings i have made in kde? ~/kde?
<synmoo> The uncertainty of getting everything to work well enough to ditch windows on my primary desktop is a pain!
<noteventime> synmoo, What more problems are you having?
<defrysk> synmoo, breaking up is hard to do
<h3sp4wn> synmoo: Just ditch windows then once its gone then think about how to do it
<noteventime> Wasn't hard at all for me :)
<neuron_> lol
<neuron_> windows was the easyest thing do dich :D
<neuron_> bsplayer, Y!Mess and winamp arent so easy to get away from tho
<noteventime> I had been using linux a little for playing around with for a few years, 3 or so. Then one day windows crashed and i said "fuck it"
<synmoo> noteventime:  I've ditched windows on my laptop. In breezy, I had to bend over backwards and make too many compromises to make it my primary OS.
<Burne> Blog cul sur: http://www.idpz.net/tomytom/BlogX.htm
<CellarDoor> Hello
<CellarDoor> !xgl
<ubotu> I heard xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<neuron_> xgl ruls, hehe :D
<synmoo> noteventime: Here I am at work, my machine needing a reformat anyway, I'm not so sure I'm ready to deal with all of the potential pitfalls in getting all of the hardware up and running, only to go back to windows in the end because I can't get the video drivers running.
<noteventime> synmoo, I've been using Dapper on a laptop for almost a year
<moopere> h3sp4wn: Ok, I had a look.  Konqueror -> Kubuntu Package menu -> Install...   <<<--  do this from a right click on a .deb file and it kicks off a script in a terminal window that does (as you though) use dpkg.
<neuron_> linux has now three dimensions, windows has only two :D
<mluser-work> Is it possible to tell the livecd installer to install/setup grub into /dev/hda7 instead of /dev/hda?
<CellarDoor> neuron_: I've just installed dapper tonight and I'm wondering if there's anything I need to know before installing xgl ?
<synmoo> noteventime: The laptop isn't an issue. It's running dapper as I type on it right now. I'm happy with how things turned out and am considering putting it on my much faster hdd and moving windows to this older, slower drive.
<ganymed> ok. asked differently: how do i allow a normal user to bind to port 500
<ganymed> ?
<neuron_> nope, just install it :D
<CellarDoor> neuron_: ok :D
<neuron_> cant wait
<h3sp4wn> ganymed: Only root can bind to < 1024
<neuron_> i`m installing daper right now :d
<neuron_> dapper
<noteventime> synmoo, :-) I know how it is, I was running dapper on intel i915gm GPU
<noteventime> The drivers are even crappyer than ATIs
<h3sp4wn> ganymed: Either use > 1024 or a program which drops its privs after its in installed
<moopere> hey noteventime, I thought it was you - still getting poor FPS on your intel board?
<synmoo> noteventime: Thankfully, my laptop was blessed with an nvidia chipset. Using nvidia's drivers, it works like a dream.
<neuron_> i`m a wow player, if wow would work on linux, i would have switched ack to windowze
<noteventime> moopere, I don't have the laptop any more :)
<neuron_> worldnt*
<noteventime> neuron_, cedega does wow
<neuron_> wouldnt* (damn, i need a new keyboard)
<neuron_> i know :D
<noteventime> ahh, misread :)
<noteventime> sorry
<neuron_> i`m playing wow right now :D
<neuron_> misstype* :D
<noteventime> Hows your performance?
<neuron_> +
<neuron_> -
<mluser-work> Is it possible to tell the kubuntu livecd installer to install/setup grub into /dev/hda7 instead of /dev/hda?
<neuron_> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++`-
<neuron_> sorry
<noteventime> mluser, mount hda7 as /boot
<neuron_> well, i dont have grate fps, but its not soo bad either :D
<moopere> I struggle with performance on WoW even on its native platform
<neuron_> i got min 0.9 fps :)))
<neuron_> well, i think is my video card
<mluser-work> noteventime: well hda7 is my / which contains /boot.. wont that cause problems?
<noteventime> WoW is a crppy game anyway :)
<neuron_> i had about that under windows too
<moopere> noteventime: Yeah, I but I cant stop playing it
<neuron_> my average fps is about 20fps
<CellarDoor> neuron_: ok, so I've installed xgl, compiz and compiz-kde... do I need to reboot ?
<moopere> neuron_: Yeah, me too, 15-20 depending on scenario
<ganymed> h3sp4wn: how do i change the port?
<h3sp4wn> ganymed: What are you trying to install ?
<CellarDoor> neuron_: or maybe just log out and back in again
<noaXess> how can i enable all the printers and pseudo printers in firefox? i see only printers.. print to pdf or something like this is not available..
<defrysk> CellarDoor, try restarting x
<CellarDoor> defrysk: ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<noteventime> mluser, then grub is installed on hda7 if it is /
<marcreichelt> hi @all
<defrysk> yup
<CellarDoor> ok np
<neuron_> CellarDoor, no ideea, i didnt install dapper yet :D
<CellarDoor> here goes nothin :P
<CellarDoor> brb
<neuron_> chavo, would know i think, but his afk i think :D
<marcreichelt> on my new kubuntu 6.06 some applications (e.g. amaroK, Skype and RealPlayer) can't play sounds
<marcreichelt> are there any fixes for this?
<noteventime> marcreichel, its a skype problem
<marcreichelt> they ran on kubuntu 5.10 without problems
<mluser-work> noteventime: no.. by default its being installed to /dev/hda with root pointing to /dev/hda7, I want to install the bootloader and root into /dev/hda7
<marcreichelt> noteventime: amaroK too?
<noteventime> no
<neuron_> why doesnt the xmms eq work?
<moopere> on my lappy at work kubuntu has no sound and doesn't recognise the onboard intel chip, but alsa knows its there and I can play sound from the command line...weird huh?
<noteventime> neuron_ Because xmms sucks?
<neuron_> what should i use?
<defrysk> xmms does not suck
<noteventime> Amarok
<neuron_> lool
<marcreichelt> amaroK does not work here
<neuron_> amarok sucks :D
<noteventime> :) Amarok is a LOT better :)
<marcreichelt> wahh
<neuron_> winamp style rulls :D
<v3ctor> woohoo...an xmms vs amarok flame war
<noteventime> btw, it's Amarok not amaroK now
<pm> neuron: you suck :P
<noaXess> !tell neuron_ mp3
<neuron_> nice and simple
<defrysk> xmms = mother of all multimedia apps
<neuron_> cant wait for xmms2 :D
<noteventime> nah, ugly and bloated :)
<noaXess> !tell neuron_ about mp3
<marcreichelt> !tell marcreichelt mp3
<CellarDoor> uhmm
<neuron_> CellarDoor, hows it? :D
<moopere> mhhrr
<pm> amarok is the greatest multimedia app i've ever seen
<imbrandon> take mp3 player wars to offtopic please
<CellarDoor> nothing seems to have happened
<Pitchshifter> hmmm
<moopere> mmmmh
<neuron_> amarok doesnt even have a decent playlist
<h3sp4wn> Is there a qt version of xmms ?
<Pitchshifter> !tell Pitchshifter about pie
<marcreichelt> nevertheless my amaroK can't play any sound
<marcreichelt> neither do realplayer or skype
<Pitchshifter> dumb bot
<v3ctor> you can't compare xmms and amarok...one is a media player, the other is a media managment system
<noteventime> neuron_ :-O are you using 0.2beta?
<pm> qt version of xmms + amarok :)
<h3sp4wn> I know amarok is qt
<neuron_> xmms0.2 beta?
<neuron_> or amarok?
<noteventime> amarok
<neuron_> dunno, installed it with synaptic
<noteventime> amaroK has the best playlist support since foobar2k
<neuron_> but i removed id fast :D
<marcreichelt> but other applications _can_ play sounds (like Kopete or VLC)
<marcreichelt> what may be the problem?
<neuron_> does amarok have a winamp style?
<noteventime> marcreichelt, do you have mp3 codecs?
<noteventime> neuron_ yes
<marcreichelt> wahh
<GeniusDex> it has a player window
<marcreichelt> moment
<noteventime> nauron_ enable small player i think it's called
<neuron_> oh
<noteventime> Like, press here if you want a crappier player :)
<neuron_> i`ll give it a try
<GeniusDex> settings -> show player window
<CellarDoor> brb
<neuron_> pitty winamps wasnt ported to linux
<h3sp4wn> noteventime: foobar2k is considered to have the best sound quality of all the mp3 players (Sound quality is far more important than interface looks)
<neuron_> winamp is  the best mp3 player ever!
<CellarDoor> ooh I've just realised
<EvilIdler> Winamp was ported, and it sucked
<defrysk> marcreichelt, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<noteventime> h3sp4wn, Not if you have crapyy speakers like me
<EvilIdler> Winamp is a resource hog, anyway.
<CellarDoor> I havent installed any nvidia drivers
<CellarDoor> :P
<neuron_> yeah, but they stopped working on it
<CellarDoor> that explains it
<imbrandon> please take the mp3 player wars elsewere
<GeniusDex> winamp was nice as 2.xx
<noteventime> neuron_, Why do you like winamp?
<GeniusDex> but 5.xx is a resource hog (and 3.xx plain sucked)
<marcreichelt> haah, _that_ was the change from 5.10 to 6.06
<marcreichelt> k
<noteventime> GeniusDex, I second that
<neuron_> couse its nice
<Samuli^> h3sp4wn, the sound quality between players are vain at best.
<marcreichelt> and what about skype and realplayer?
<neuron_> simple to make a plugin, mmanage the playlist
<marcreichelt> they worked before I installed (no update) 6.06
<GeniusDex> realplayer for linux?
<neuron_> view videos, it can even rip cds :D
<ganymed> h3sp4wn: i have installed vpnc and i wanna use it without the "root" passwd
<GeniusDex> i decided not to update to 6.06 yet
<Samuli^> h3sp4wn, I'm saying that listening with 400$ headphones.
<v3ctor> yes..reaplayer for linux
<GeniusDex> it wants to remove KDE in the update :/
<noteventime> GeniusDex, Realplayer for linux is nice
<GeniusDex> yeah it is
<neuron_> is there any im client that supports yahoo AND its last file transfer protocol?
<GeniusDex> a shame mplayer doesn't play streams as well
<mluser-work> Is it possible to setup knetworkmanager to not use kwallet to store passwords?
<marcreichelt> real.com/linux
<andred> neuron_: kopete does
<andred> kopete 0.12 does
<defrysk> marcreichelt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-7d2f38dce9f1934882f207ab2f4042f72033bf70
<neuron_> the lates?
<v3ctor> GeniusDex: what kind of streams?
<neuron_> and photo sharing too?
<andred> no
<GeniusDex> streaming video
<CellarDoor> Is there anything I need to install for my nvidia geforce 5200fx other than nvidia-glx ?
<GeniusDex> it has issues with skipping in them mostly
<neuron_> tried kopoet, worst im client i ever saw, and it didnt support the latest file transfer protcol ither
<v3ctor> ahh
<neuron_> either*
<defrysk> marcreichelt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype?action=show&redirect=SkypeHowto
<yannux> hye everybody
<noteventime> CellarDoor, nvidia restricted drivers but I think they are automatically installed
<h3sp4wn> Samuli: I can tell the difference between different codecs on an m-audio delta 44 with 350 monitors
<_rince_> re
<CellarDoor> noteventime: nah they're not installed... installing them now
<marcreichelt> hmm
<marcreichelt> realplayer is working too now
<defrysk> CellarDoor, you need to do nvidia-xconfig to setup x
<marcreichelt> hmm...
<defrysk> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<CellarDoor> defrysk: hmm ok...
<KubuntuInstallie> how can I get apt-get to list all packages that include the string "part"?
<neuron_> KubuntuInstallie, install synapti
<neuron_> c
<yannux> I use the universal sidebar to quickly go on folder, but I would like that open everytime on the same Konqueror in other tab, even if is it on other desktop.
<neuron_> synaptic*
<yannux> is it possible ?
<imbrandon> KubuntuInstallie: "sudo apt-cache seach part"
<noteventime> kubuntuinstallie, apt-cache search part
<KubuntuInstallie> thx
<CellarDoor> thx defrysk
<neuron_> !synaptic
<ubotu> somebody said synaptic was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Mongey> wheres kde's theme manager?
<defrysk> CellarDoor, restart x to finish
<DaSkreech> noteventime: Hmm I Had xvnc4.viewer installed already :-)
<CellarDoor> np
<CellarDoor> brb
<Mongey> !kde
<h3sp4wn> ganymed: I don't use vnc but freenx is an alternative (which I do use) that goes over ssh so does not require another port to be opened
<GeniusDex> Mongey: you can select your themes and styles via the control center
<Mongey> which is where?
<GeniusDex> system settings in your K-menu
<neuron_> is there any was of recording the desktop to a avi
<neuron_> ?
<neuron_> way*
<marcreichelt> k
<marcreichelt> all applications do work now :-)
<marcreichelt> great
<marcreichelt> thanks a lot
<neuron_> CellarDoor, hows it? :D
<pm> which is better? gentoo or kubuntu???
<defrysk> pm both good
<CellarDoor> neuron_: still nothing
<GeniusDex> kubuntu :)
<defrysk> CellarDoor, glxinfo |grep direct
<GeniusDex> gentoo is only good if you can be arsed to wait for days while compiling everything
<yannux> nobody known ?
<neuron_> sis you modify your xconf?
<neuron_> did*
<CellarDoor> defrysk: direct rendering is a yes but I still dont have xgl
<defrysk> CellarDoor, I dont care about xgl , nvidia works
<pm> defrysk: wrong!!!!
<defrysk> <CellarDoor> defrysk: direct rendering is a yes
<defrysk> thatm eans its up ;)
<noaXess> how can i see which sound card driver is active and enabled now?
<pm> kubuntu is a wya better
<pm> way*
<defrysk> pm, sure if you say so
<CellarDoor> defrysk: Im trying to get xgl up and running, just installed dapper and forgot to install nvidia-glx
<beavis> can somone tell me how to run the printer wizard as root?? because i cant install the driver
<pm> gentoo is for maniacs, kubuntu is for people
<neuron_> CellarDoor, remember to modify your xconf
<defrysk> CellarDoor, before glx you need nvidia up so continue now with your adventure :)
<defrysk> xgl that is
<beavis> xgl is the shit
<beavis> without that my ati card wouldnt work
<CellarDoor> neuron_: modify my xconf ? what do I need to put in there ?
<beavis> can somone tell me how to run the printer wizard as root?? because i cant install the driver
<CellarDoor> ty defrysk, I shall :)
<yannux> erf :s
<synmoo> beavis: O RLY? I'm getting ready to do an install on a machine with an X700 chipset.
<pm> beavis: xgl is a shit for m$ shit lovers
<neuron_> CellarDoor, well, first of all do sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neuron_> then comment the lines that load GLcore and dri
<beavis> m$? what else you gonna use for ati x800 series?
<neuron_> and add Load "dlx"
<neuron_> thats in the "Module" section
<neuron_> Load "glx" sorry
<CaBlGuY> ok, what app can I use to burn a DVD?
<Mongey> is there a way to make ur windows 3d i thought i seen it somewhere
<CellarDoor> neuron_: it already says load glx
<taz_> is there a apt-get for some sort of developers package. Noticed this thing didnt have make and wondering if there is something that will grab all them common compilation tools.
<CaBlGuY> Mongey:  u can try useing enlightenment...
<neuron_> make sure in the "Driver" section you have Option          "RenderAccel"           "true"  and Driver          "nvidia"
<neuron_> okay, then you wot need to modify it :D
<neuron_> wont
<Mongey> CaBlGuY: enligtenment?
<GeniusDex> taz_: build-essential if i'm right
<beavis> synmoo: yeah , if you have problems there is a good guide to get the driver
<noaXess> how can i find out, which dev is used for my default sound?
<CaBlGuY> Mongey:  yes, it's a desktop environment
<CaBlGuY> !enlightenment
<ubotu> enlightenment is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155
<taz_> GeniusDex: Seems to be working!
<neuron_> xgl is up to you, i never installed it before :D today will be my first time :D
<CaBlGuY> !burn DVD
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<neuron_> hope it wont dissapoint me
<GeniusDex> great :)
<pm> actually, i don't mind, linux is a free os, you can use xgl if you like but for me xgl is unnecessary
<CaBlGuY> so, anyone know what app I need to burn a DVD with?
<pm> k3b
<neuron_> all linux needs now is a touchable 3d hologram :D instead of a monitor :D
<CaBlGuY> neuron_: , it's in the works.. ;-)
<neuron_> well, i hope so :D
<GeniusDex> i'd prefer a giant touchscreen on my desk tho :P
<CaBlGuY> pm:  thnaks. ;)  forgot about that one..
<amy_> hi
<neuron_> cant wait to see a portable computer with hologram :D
<neuron_> and preferably surround :D
<v3ctor> i would prefer 7 trained monkeys to work my computer for me
<neuron_> a big holo :D
<CaBlGuY> seems theres always one for going backwords....  :o|
<GeniusDex> i still don't see why an upgrade to dapper (from breezy with kde351 packages) wants to remove 379 packages :/
<pm> CaBIGuY: you're welcome :)
<GeniusDex> especially not considering it's about all of KDE it's removing
<CellarDoor> neuron_: where should "RenderAccel" "true" be ?
* CaBlGuY loks @ GeniusDex....  
<CaBlGuY> *looks
<neuron_> CellarDoor, in Section "Device"
<GeniusDex> 1081 upgraded, 150 newly installed, 379 to remove and 24 not upgraded.
<GeniusDex> sounds very not right to me :/
<GeniusDex> anyone has a clue why?
<neuron_> well, i wanna see xgl thru VR equipement :D
<CaBlGuY> GeniusDex:  just do the upgrade, trust me. It's worth it..
<GeniusDex> "oops i just fell in my trashcan"
<GeniusDex> CaBlGuY: not if it removes my entire KDE :)
<amy_> ok I am needing to know how to do a java plug in *am brand new to kde and linux
<GeniusDex> then i'd rather reinstall
<beavis> can somone tell me how to run the printer wizard as root?? because i cant install the driver
<CaBlGuY> GeniusDex:  probably cuase dapper don't itilies those files any more..
<CellarDoor> neuron_: hows this
<CellarDoor> Section "Device"
<CellarDoor>     Identifier     "NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] "
<CellarDoor>     Driver         "nvidia"
<CellarDoor>     RenderAccel    "true"
<CellarDoor> EndSection
<GeniusDex> CaBlGuY: i doubt it doesn't utilize the 'kde' or 'amarok' packages anymore :)
<CaBlGuY> GeniusDex:  U will have to upgrade to K3.5 anyway..
<GeniusDex> i run 3.5.1 already
<neuron_> CellarDoor, add Option "NvAGP" "1"
<noaXess> !sound
<synmoo> GeniusDex: Perhaps instead of upgrading those packages, it's just removing the old and installing new
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<synmoo> if you think you're going to have to reformat anyway
<CellarDoor> neuron_: what does that do ?
<synmoo> why not give the upgrade a shot
<GeniusDex> synmoo: it ain't, i can't find anything in relation to amarok or the removed kde components in the new packages listing
<synmoo> GeniusDex: perhaps they're bundled in a single package
<GeniusDex> i don't have time for an entire reinstall this week tho
<CaBlGuY> GeniusDex:  well there is the patches and stuff that dapper helps with. but, if u wanna live i the past, your more then welcome.. ;)
<GeniusDex> synmoo: i'd be very surprised if so
<neuron_> CellarDoor, it should boost performance, but i`m not realy sure
<synmoo> GeniusDex: well it sounds like you've made your mind up. Why are we still discussing? :-)
<GeniusDex> guess i'll have to give things a try next week
<GeniusDex> i was trying to get a reason as to why the packages are being removed :)
<CellarDoor> neuron_: hows this...
<CellarDoor> Section "Device"
<CellarDoor>     Identifier     "NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] "
<CellarDoor>     Driver         "nvidia"
<CellarDoor>     RenderAccel    "true"
<CellarDoor>     NvAGP          "1"
<CellarDoor> EndSection
<GeniusDex> but i'll try somewhere next week
<GeniusDex> after taking backups and everything
<neuron_> i got BusID           "PCI:1:0:0" too, dont know what this does tho
<neuron_> it should work
<CellarDoor> neuron_: ok, here goes nothin
<CellarDoor> brb
<GeniusDex> neuron_: that BusID indicates the card is in the AGP bus
<sdolnack> how can i edit permissions and be able to write files in my xp partition (/media/sda2)?
<sdolnack> apart from a commandline
<sdolnack> i wanna edit mp3 tags
<GeniusDex> is it ntfs?
<sdolnack> i think so
<yannux> I' need some help with konqueror, does someone can help me ?
<GeniusDex> then i think you're out of luck, the last time i checked on ntfs write support (which is a few months ago i must say) it was highly unstable and icncomplete
<synmoo> I love kopete. Whenever I see it I always think of Kaopectate
<yannux> :s
<imbrandon> sdolnack: your only option is captive ntfs and thats not very stable / fast , google "captive ntfs"
<sdolnack> wht exactly is the problem?
<sdolnack> can linux read but not write to ntfs??
<GeniusDex> indeed
<synmoo> It can do both..
<imbrandon> ntfs is not an open standard ;)
<synmoo> but writing is unreliable
<fek> sdolnack: write support is unstable and beta
<sdolnack> how unreliable?
<sdolnack> jeez
<sdolnack> really
<sdolnack> even for just editing mp3 tags, it's not safe?
<imbrandon> sdolnack: very
<fek> it will damage your partition
<fek> sdolnack: no
<synmoo> sdolnack: yeah. It will likely damage the partition.
<fek> sdolnack: it's only a bit safe to rewrite hole files
<sdolnack> jesus
<fek> but not to c hange them
<GeniusDex> if i'm right it can't update the file index tables in any way, so overwriting will work, but adding or removing even a single byte will break things
<sdolnack> are they even really working on ntfs writing?
<GeniusDex> they are
<sdolnack> or is itjust kinda backburner
<sdolnack> ahh
<GeniusDex> i can remember notes in the kernel configuration menus of them working on it
<synmoo> sdolnack: They are, but it isn't as easy as writing 'hello world!'
<GeniusDex> but things go slow if they have to work by trial and error (thanks to some company in redmond)
<amy_> ok I really need to know how to install java on here please
<fek> lvm> lvextend -L +115G /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 /dev/hda3
<fek>   Extending logical volume LogVol00 to 150,16 GB
<fek>   Logical volume LogVol00 successfully resized
<fek> ahh
<fek> ECHAN
<yannux> please help
<sdolnack> how's Linux-NTFS?
<GeniusDex> yannux: what with?
<synmoo> here goes. First boot after installing Kubuntu amd64
<synmoo> I know the video will error out.
<yannux> GeniusDex: I use the universal sidebar to quickly go on folder, but I would like that open everytime on the same Konqueror in other tab, even if is it on other desktop.
* GeniusDex passes the question
<GeniusDex> i wouldn't know the answer :)
<yannux> GeniusDex: oki thanks ;)
<GeniusDex> np :)
<Shaezsche> is the linux-swap file supposed to be mounted? when i go into my storage directory i cannot access it, and it is not in use. is that normal?
<pipitas> :q
<JasonL> how come there is no kubuntu forum in ubuntuforums,org? is the forum now on the kubuntu site?
<GeniusDex> Shaezsche: swap doesn't show up in your filesystem
<Jack_Sparrow> How do I get access to my other linux ext3 partition and my fat partition?
<sdolnack> so is there anything i can do to write ntfs w/o rebooting back into xp?  perhaps something in vmware?
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to read and write to them
<synmoo> As expected, video corrupted on boot with the ATI card. I assume I can boot into recovery mode to get into the shell to change my x11 config?
<GeniusDex> Shaezsche: you can check if there is swap active using 'free -m'
<GeniusDex> it should show a number bigger than 0 for total swap space
<Jack_Sparrow> sdolnack: setup a fat32 partition that both Ku and XP can read and write to.
<CellarDoor> ok that didn't go to well
<GeniusDex> synmoo: can't you press ctrl+alt+F1 once booted to get to a console?
<sdolnack> jack_sparrow--
<sdolnack> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<sdolnack> i guess I could, and put all my mp3's on it
<Jack_Sparrow> Works just fine
<GeniusDex> i have 3 fat32 partitions for data :)
<sdolnack> but i'm terrified something would get corrupted, and at this point i don't have an external HD
<Mongey> how do i stop a program
<CellarDoor> neuron_: X hangs on startup now
<Jack_Sparrow> Can you tell me how to get access to other drives and partitions?
<GeniusDex> Mongey: one without a window?
<Mongey> ye
<GeniusDex> you can search for the process in the process manager (which can be opened with ctrl+escape)
<Mongey> xdesktopwaves
<GeniusDex> and press the big (non-red) kill button :)
<Jack_Sparrow> sdolnack: Just start with a small one until you get comfortable
<apokryphos> pm: we're not so tolerant here :)
<CellarDoor> How do I change my xconf from a live CD ?
<sdolnack> small what?
<sdolnack> i don't even have enough space free to partition off a good 30 gigs for fat32
<Jack_Sparrow> Small partition
<CellarDoor> so I can boot my system again
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<sdolnack> but--let's say i get an external, for the sake of putting media on--it'd be wise to format it as fat32 and not ntfs?
<synmoo> How do I redirect STDERR to null? My keyboard keeps pissing off atkbd. 'unknown key pressed' and I can't edit this damn config if that error keeps jumping on top
<GeniusDex> indeed sdolnack
<Shaezsche> ugh, the germans in kanotix are hard to talk to
<GeniusDex> only downsize is the filesize is limited to 4 GB
<Jack_Sparrow> Even if you only give up 3 or 4 gigs, you can share important files
<GeniusDex> so no DVD images
<sdolnack> damnit that sucks
<sdolnack> wtf is with that
<CellarDoor> help
<sdolnack> so there is nothing that i can write w/ both windows and linux that can handle something over 4 gigs
<Jack_Sparrow> Most rips are under 4
<GeniusDex> not really
<Shaezsche> my usb mouse is WAY too fast, how can i slow it down? the options in the control panel dont slow it enough
<CellarDoor> I need to fix my xconf from this live CD so I can boot my system again
<GeniusDex> thanks to the genius minds *cough* at microsoft
<Bluemeus> hello
<pm> apokryphos: are you a german?
<GeniusDex> anyways
<GeniusDex> dinner
<GeniusDex> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> The actual movie
<imbrandon> sdolnack: there are ext2/ext3 drivers out there for windows to read ext2/3 partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> not all the fluff, you could also use voc's
<Jack_Sparrow> vcd divx
<sdolnack> i truthfully don't use dvd images that much but would like to keep the option
<sdolnack> open
<Bluemeus> is anybody here who can tell me, why the suspend/hibernating-mode isn't runnig anymore since i installed wpa_supplicant?
<CellarDoor> really would like some help here
<sdolnack> then again, i can alway save them in windows and ACCESS them in linux if i'd need to
<apokryphos> pm: read the /topic ; take offtopic talk to #kubuntu-offtopic
<sdolnack> i wouldn't have to write them
<jbirdAngel> what is a dummy package?
<jbirdAngel> libwine and libwine-dev are dummy packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> Can you tell me how to get read write access to other drives and partitions? (without trying to edit fstab)
<CellarDoor> Jack_Sparrow: I'd really like to know that too
<CellarDoor> so I can get at my xconf
<CellarDoor> cause my system is hanging during startup
<Jack_Sparrow> You can boot a live cd and edit it..
<CellarDoor> I'm using a live cd now
<synmoo> wow this is turning out to be quite the pain in the ass.
<Jack_Sparrow> I use knoppix or Mepis that already have SU ability
* CellarDoor sighs
<sdolnack> what about the Paragon NTFS driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> cellar which one KU
<sdolnack> is that stable?
<CellarDoor> I'm using the kubuntu live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> Ah.. so we search for the same things..
<JasonL> Is there a way to contact  the developers of Kubuntu to thank and congratulate them?
<CellarDoor> exactly
<Jack_Sparrow> so you just need to edit your one file from live..
<CellarDoor> yes, so my pc is bootable again
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<jbirdAngel> i dont know if this will help either of you get access it will auto mount yoru partiitons and i think give you read write access
<jbirdAngel> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<Arawns> kubuntu is Ubuntu system whitout Gnome
<Arawns> maybe the kernel and software is same ?
<mrmist> hello again :)
<mrmist> is it hard to get OGL to work in kubuntu ?
<sdolnack> any word on the Paragon NTFS driver?
<mrmist> I really want to have some drop-shadows from my window
<v3ctor> unless you are running windows, most all NTFS writes are risky
<neuron_> do i need to backup any files before i fresh install?
<CellarDoor> I really dont want to have to start from scratch at this time of night
<CellarDoor> I just need to be able to edit one file
<jbirdAngel> how in terminal do i change directory to my desktop folder i cant get its location right i guess
<neuron_> cd ~/Desktop
<jbirdAngel> thanks
<slow-motion> re
<neuron_> np
<apokryphos> neuron_: I'd back up /home and /etc
<apokryphos> and /var
<v3ctor> why /var ?
<Bluemeus> is anybody here who can tell me, why the suspend/hibernating-mode isn't runnig anymore since i installed wpa_supplicant?
<Bluemeus> my laptop frezzes by going into stand-by
<CellarDoor> If I cant get help I'm going to have to reinstall
<apokryphos> v3ctor: logs :P, and *some* applications keep configuration-files there
<CellarDoor> this really sucks
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<v3ctor> don't need the logs, and i would just backup the needed   config dirs...to save time and space
<Bluemeus> is anybody here who can tell me, why the suspend/hibernating-mode isn't runnig anymore since i installed wpa_supplicant?
<mrmist> How do I enable my nvidia card in kubuntu ?
<imbrandon> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Please give it 10 to 15 minutes before asking a second time, thanks.
<imbrandon> mrmist: follow this page
<Jack_Sparrow> I ran the script it says everything was mounted and ready but I dont see any drives or partitions in Konq
<imbrandon> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Bluemeus> k
<Bluemeus> thx
<synmoo> how do I stop x from starting? o
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<synmoo> trying to get the ati drivers installed
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@80.48.60.10]  by apokryphos
<synmoo> but setting the video as vesa doesn't work either
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<CellarDoor> time for bed, I'll have to tackle this tomorrow
<CellarDoor> nite all
<noaXess> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<armine> heyo all !
<imbrandon> 'ello\
<armine> howre you ?
<nico8481> hi
<taz_> Konqueror wont let me open up a folder for me. Just says unable to open.
<taz_> But I can open it from console
<jaims> hi
<taz_> says can not enter the folder /mnt/hdb1
<jaims> hs anyone been able to get skype with sound?
<taz_> this is a ntfs partition
<DaSkreech> yannux: Hi
<DaSkreech> What were you asking?
<june_starnight> hai
<june_starnight> anybody here?
<DaSkreech> GeniusDex: They probably weren't being used anymore
<jaims> hi
<june_starnight> anyone may help me?
<jaims> maybe
<defrysk> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<june_starnight> i face a problem to connect to msn server.
<DaSkreech> GeniusDex: Or they were being replaced by a new subsystem
<june_starnight> i failed to connect to msn server by using kopete
<synmoo> when running the live CD, where is the xorg.conf kept?
<OdyX> june_starnight: no bug.. FEATURE !
<synmoo> I can get video to work in that with the safe video boot
<synmoo> I want to copy that to my hdd
<synmoo> so I can start loading packages and get the ati drivers running
<june_starnight> i am using kopete 0.11
<nadya> Hi people! Has anybody of you ever burned an iso on a usb stick and installed a ubuntu version from it?
<june_starnight> anyone may help me?
<yannux> DaSkreech: the option in konqueror to open external links in a tab instead of a new window doesn't seem to work when calling konqueror from another desktop
<june_starnight> nadya, nvr.
<DaSkreech> yannux: You mean like Desktop 2?
<MrSmile> nvr?!
<yannux> yes,
<MrSmile> Anyone has an idea where to look for it in the internet?
<MrObvious> How do I set up my HP 3940 printer?
<MrSmile> start cups
<defrysk> june_starnight, you have evything setup to go ?
<DaSkreech> yannux: And you want it to jump to the konqui you have open on Deskto p4?
<yannux> DaSkreech:  for example, open a link from desktop 1 with konqueror on desktop 2,  konqueror open new window, not a tab
<defrysk> like passwd and stuff
<june_starnight> Odyx, no bug....?
<beavis> are there any better apps then ktorrent?
<imbrandon> azureus
<armine> lol
<cfraz89> ktorrent is better :)
<defrysk> beavis, ktorrent2
<yannux> DaSkreech: yes, new tab on desktop 4, I've already forced to have konqeuror on desktop 4, but It open new window inside of new tab when link is clicke in other desktop
<OdyX> june_starnight: I meant that no beign able to connect to MSN is no bug.. It's a feature..
<OdyX> june_starnight: that's a joke
<beavis> yeah , its good but i dont like to mess with jave
<armine> no I prefer ktorrent :p
<beavis> java
<yannux> DaSkreech: when i click link on desktop 4, it opens on new tab
<DaSkreech> Ah :-) Not sure Maybe try #kde?
<defrysk> ktorrent rules on my box
<beavis> its slow
<june_starnight> OdyX, i cant catch u.
<defrysk> not here
<defrysk> its light and never crashing
<yannux> DaSkreech: nobody answer :)
<june_starnight> OdyX, what do u mean?
<OdyX> june_starnight: MSN is evil, so it's normal if you can't connect..
<cfraz89> beavis: try ktorrent 2
<OdyX> june_starnight: don't worry. I'm just joking...
<DaSkreech> yannux: Be paitent :)
<OdyX> june_starnight: but MSN works with my kopete...
<june_starnight> defrysk, i nvr setup anything recently
<june_starnight> OdyX, oic! what's ur version?
<beavis> hmm ,ktorrent2?
<cfraz89> its in beta
<OdyX> june_starnight: it has always worked...
<defrysk> june_starnight, rightclick the butterfly in kopere and go to on line no message and klick it
<OdyX> june_starnight: I have 0.12.0
<june_starnight> what server do u used?
<jaims> bye
<OdyX> june_starnight: Microsoft's
<beavis> can i get it from a repository with apt-get?
<cfraz89> i think a deb is on kde-apps
<june_starnight> OdyX, how can i upgrade my kopete?
<defrysk> there is a link to ktorrent2 on the forums
<yannux> DaSkreech: yes ;)
<defrysk> june_starnight, want a newer version ?
<OdyX> june_starnight: are you up2date with KDE (i.e. you have 3.5.3) ?
<june_starnight> defrysk, yup.
<defrysk> http://www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/packages/kopete_0.12.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<june_starnight> Odyx, i am using kde 3.4
<defrysk> june_starnight, enjoy
<yannux> DaSkreech: someone ask same on the forum today :d
<DaSkreech> Cool. Respond that you have the same issue. Lends credence and weight
<june_starnight> defrysk, this is from china one izit?
<OdyX> june_starnight: you under Dapper ?
<defrysk> june_starnight, dunno but it rules on my box
<yannux> DaSkreech: yes it's done :)
<june_starnight> defrysk, how to install .deb?
<defrysk> sudo dpkg -i blahblah.bed
<defrysk> deb
<synmoo> Why the hell, when I use the live CD and set the video to safe... will the video work just fine? But when I mount my hdd, and copy that same xorg.conf over... it doesn't? What the hell! The bootsplash finishes and the monitors just turn off.
<taz_> Why cant I view the contents of a ntfs partition using konqueror
<taz_> works fine in console
<DaSkreech> Excellent :)
<june_starnight> defrysk, thanks. i get it
<JasonL> could someone help me please, when i end my current session i get sent to the usplash and nothing happens, no text, and the progress bar does not move
<june_starnight> OdyX, i am using Breezy Badger
<OdyX> june_starnight: well... it won't be possible to update "as is"...
<defrysk> june_starnight, not sure if it works on breezy
<OdyX> june_starnight: but it should "just wokr"
<neuron_> hey, just installed dapper drake in about 10 mins :D
<neuron_> but i have a problem
<june_starnight> OdyX, ya!i had remember that i can connect at my office but cant at home now.
<neuron_> cant change my screen res for more than 1024x768
<june_starnight> defrysk, oic
<OdyX> june_starnight: firewall ?
<neuron_> whys that?
<june_starnight> firewall?
<june_starnight> i dun think so
<june_starnight> i din set any firewall with my DesktopSecure
<knubbe> is it possible to speed up kde somehow?
<neuron_> any ideeas?
<JasonL> neuron_ theres a wiki document on that
<knubbe> after having just 3-4 applications open it gets slow...
<defrysk> knubbe, get the latest version (for dapper only)
<JasonL> search for "fix video resolution"
<NoUse> knubbe how much memory do you have?
<taz_> k figured out why I think. I permissions issue. but root cant run konqueror.
<defrysk> taz_, kdesu konqueror
<knubbe> defrysk: i just upgraded to dapper. maybe theres a later version available than the bundled one. ill have a look.
<taz_> ah
<defrysk> knubbe, yes there is
<defrysk> look in kubuntu.com
<knubbe> NoUse: 2gb ram, intel celeron 1.6ghz mobile. it's a laptop.
<knubbe> NoUse: 1.5gb swap i think
<JasonL> neuron_ https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<neuron_> what video player should i use?
<knubbe> defrysk: ok.
<defrysk> knubbe, its way faster (at least here it is)
<neuron_> ty JasonL
<knubbe> defrysk: oh, ok
<JasonL> np
<JasonL> anyone know why when I end  my session i get the usplash and nothing happens?
<june_starnight> Is that MSN Messenger Server is messenger.hotmail.com?
<defrysk> yes
<june_starnight> defrysk, thanks.
<defrysk> id = blahblah@hotmail.com
<Leonin> I have a dual boot problem. I have to install winXP again, but if I do that the grub bootloader gets eaten by winXP startup. How do I logon to Kubuntu after that?
<knubbe> defrysk: upgrading...
<defrysk> knubbe, cool :)
<Bazzi> Leonin: try with a live cd and do "grub install hdax" where x is your primary partition
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med> how do i use knetworkmanager.  it does not show me anything, no networks at all. iwconfig shows i am connected... any ideas?
<neuron_> how do i restart x?
<neuron_> kdm restart ?
<Bazzi> neuron_ ctrl+alt+backspace
<defrysk> ctrl alt backspace
<neuron_> okay
<june_starnight> defrysk, is that i can ping messenger.hotmail.com ?
<trappist> or /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<defrysk> june_starnight, ?
<june_starnight> defrysk, i should can ping messenger.hotmail.com, izit?
<JasonL> someone please help
<june_starnight> JasonL?
<defrysk> june_starnight, ping 207.46.104.20 messenger.hotmail.co
<JasonL> i click logout then end current session
<defrysk> m
<defrysk> june_starnight, ping 207.46.104.20 messenger.hotmail.com
<june_starnight> JasonL, and then?
<defrysk> should work
<JasonL> and i get the kubuntu splash screen, no white text, and the loading bar doesnt move
<JasonL> i have to press the reset button on my pc to get out of it
<defrysk> june_starnight, you should get this response  PING dp.msnmessenger.akadns.net (65.54.239.80) 56(124) bytes of data.
<defrysk> june_starnight, also read http://www.bubble-media.com/cgi-bin/articles/archives/000037.html
<gan|y|med> is it possible to use networkmanager with both static and non-static ip addresses?
<defrysk> its ms oriented tho :s
<JasonL> =( this is very annoying
<DaSkreech> What does dd stand for?
<neuron_> where can i find a how-to on installing xgl?
<neuron_> chavo, you there?
<DaSkreech> !xgl
<ubotu> well, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<weedar> Anyone got tv-out working with a S3 Unichrome Pro video-card? Please say yes :)
<gan|y|med> ciao
<june_starnight> weedar, no. sorry.
<weedar> oh well
<jwat> anyone know how to get the "Administrator Mode" button to show up in System Settings?
<DaSkreech> Ah data duplicator :) Thanks Google :)
<JasonL> i guess no one knows how to sort my problem
<DaSkreech> This is on Logout?
<synmoo> looks like getting this running with an ati chipset just isn't going to happen.
<Mongey> !3d
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mongey
<HamishTPB> hiya
<HamishTPB> can anyone help me - just installed Kubuntu 6.06 and after an update went wrong my apt database is locked and even restarting doens't clear the lock. Is there a lockfile I can delete?
<beavis> maybe its locked because youre not sudo or root?
<bhna> HamishTPB: sudo apt-get install -f
<HamishTPB> bhna: thanks - will try that
<HamishTPB> beavis: not that - was using sudo adept and sudo apt-get etc
<beavis> ok
<h3sp4wn> HamishTPB: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<HamishTPB> bhna: your solution plus following what it told me next seems to have worked - thanks :)
<DaSkreech> yannux: You good?
<HamishTPB> thanks all for trying to help :D
<yannux> DaSkreech:  bad :s
<hele> Problems with two screens,  desktop get four times too big and i have scroll like mad to reach second screen. What should do?
<synmoo> is there a way to manually set my tcp/ip settings via the shell? What about find my mac address?
<Mongey> ive got a 3d thing from adept but how do i run it?
<bhna> Mongey: 3d thing?
<Mongey> sorry 3D desktop
<h3sp4wn> synmoo: Have a look at ifconfig -a (to find out the mac addresses) and man interfaces to see how to setup your ip addresses (I can give you an example of how to do a static ip address if you like but I prefer to just use dhcp and set the router to always give the same ip
<korottage> Hi, I've just installed kubuntu64 on my laptop, everything is lovely.  However when trying to run linux32 ./skype I get ./skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXcursor.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<korottage> However, that lib exists
<bhna> Mongey: http://desk3d.sourceforge.net/
<neuron_> i`am having a problem doing sudo apt-key add -
<neuron_> it doesnt seem t finish
<korottage> http://uuoc.com/1471  shows the output of ldd, which says it's not finding the library file, however I've also copied it to the same dir as the rest, and ran ldconfig
<neuron_> what could be wrong?
<h3sp4wn> korottage: The only supported way of using 32 bit apps in 64 bit os is via chroot
<korottage> could you elaborate
<h3sp4wn> !schroot
<ubotu> h3sp4wn: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<korottage> I mean, I've done it with apache for example, but ..
<h3sp4wn> !debootstrap
<neuron_> "sudo apt-key add -" doesnt seem to end
<ultm8> hi everybody
<ultm8> is this a place i can get help with kubuntu?
<neuron_> yup
<robotgeek> ultm8: yes
<beavis> how can i creat an icon to my /home folder in the taskbar by the K icon
<ultm8> hi robotgeek
<h3sp4wn> korottage: You need to use debootstrap to created a 32 bit chroot - then you can use schroot to run apps from the chroot on the host system
<Hawkwind> Anyone know if there is an Ultima 4 clone for Kubuntu ?  I know Mandriva which I come from has xu4 and xu4-data but I see nothing like that in apt-cache search.
<ultm8> i have to say only just starting using kubuntu and am loving it, still a noobie but if a few people can help me out to get the ball rolling i will be greatful
<bhna> beavis: drag and drop from konqueror
<ultm8> Hi to everyone by the way
<korottage> h3sp4wn: nice thanks!
<mrmist> the official nvidia-drivers has some strange effects on my system
<mlewis> hgfh
<mlewis> hello
<mrmist> The fonts suddenly got bigger everywhere
<ultm8> hey can anyone give me a hint into registering on here so i can pm people ;o)
<robotgeek> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ultm8> !register
<mrmist> how do I get the fps from glxgears again !?
<ultm8> [18:43]  <ubotu> Someone already said that 7 seconds ago
<beavis> bhna: thanks ,
<beavis> linux if fun ,
<beavis> frustrating sometimes
<h3sp4wn> mrmist: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<mrmist> hehehehe
<mrmist> nice oe
<mrmist> one
<jbirdAngel> crossover office isnt oss is it?
<mrmist> I'm just testing the OGL implementation of my nv drivers
<mrmist> Not benchmarking
<h3sp4wn> The binary ones ?
<mrmist> but then again... is there any good benchmarking of 3d in linux ?
<frank__> mrmist: not sure maybe running UT2k4 becnhmarks
<synmoo> Damnit! So close.. and yet so far. Got tcpip fixed, linux headers installed, gcc, go to compile the ati driver.... the setup gives me this GENERIC crap answer in the log... [Error]  Kernel Module : Failed to compile kernel module - please consult readme.
<mrmist> on linux ?
<mrmist> with wine then ?
<frank__> mrmist: no UT is native to linux
<mrmist> hmm
<mrmist> got an URL ?
<h3sp4wn> synmoo: Why are you trying to compile the ati driver ?
<frank__> mrmist: you can get the demo version for free. I don't know how to run becnhmarks on it though
<mrmist> hmm
<ultm8> you think your having problems i still don't know how to register :( please help.  IRC noob
<Desh> Important news, nVidia tries to mess up ATI cards on Linux!!
<mrmist> ultm8: try "/msg NickServ help
<Desh> How do I find out my motherboard's chipset?
<synmoo> h3sp4wn: Because the included driver does not work. the monitors go blank as soon as X starts.
<h3sp4wn> synmoo: The version in the repositories is the same version as you can download from ati.com
<synmoo> h3sp4wn: to make it worse, I can't even get it to work with the vesa driver unless I'm using the live cd.
<_JP> is it intentional that "show desktop" (using dapper + kde 3.5.3) leaves konversation visible if i select option "skip creating taskbar entry" from konversation settings?
<JasonL> can kopete change the MSN PM message?
<mrmist> Is about 2000 fps on glxgears any good at all ??
<h3sp4wn> synmoo: You need to enable multiverse and install linux-restricted-modules-386 and xorg-driver-fglrx
<frank__> mrmist: I find glxgears very unreliable. my fps can vary wildly with the same card
<synmoo> h3sp4wn: is the multiverse the same as universe (which I have enabled)
<ultm8> cool am registered i think :)
<h3sp4wn> mrmist: It means hardware acceleration is working
<mrmist> Anyhow... another question.. drop shadows on the windows in KDE... is it possible ?
<h3sp4wn> synmoo: no
<frank__> mrmist: to chek if 3d acceleration is working:   glxinfo | grep direct
<synmoo> h3sp4wn: I am also running amd64, not 386
<mrmist> it's "Yes"
<frank__> mrmist: then 3D is working
<mrmist> frank__: wee :)
<h3sp4wn> synmoo: run uname -a (and whatever kernel you are using install the relevent restricted modules)
<chavo> mrmist, yes you can get drop shadows
<Desh> Ok, if there is a fix for my ATI card for nForce2 chipsets, and I have an nForce3 chipset, should I apply that fix anyways?
<mrmist> chavo: know how ?
<synmoo> should I just duplicate the universe line in sources.list and change it to multiverse?
<h3sp4wn> Desh: What is the fix ? (I have an nforce2 which crashed on shutdown often)
<chavo> mrmist, first you have to make sure that the composite extension is loaded in your xorg.conf
<Desh> h3sp4wn: FOr the ATI 3d acceleration
<Desh> h3sp4wn: If you have an nforce2 chipset motherboard or if your Xorg.0.log reveals troubles when initialising AGP, put this in the Device section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<mrmist> chavo: All distros have the extension installed by default ?
<ultm8> hi again everybody this is just a general question how do you install the latest ATI drivers in kubuntu?
<chavo> mrmist, I don't thinks so
<Desh> ultm8: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<h3sp4wn> Desh: I thought you ment a patch for the fglrx kernel module - that should be fine (I use that anyway)
<mrmist> does kubuntu then ?
<Desh> h3sp4wn: Wait, you use what?
<synmoo> h3sp4wn: should I just duplicate the universe line in sources.list and change it to multiverse?
<chavo> I don't believe it does mrmist
<ultm8> thanks desh your a star will have a look at the file :D brb
<Desh> h3sp4wn: I have followed the steps of the HowTo but I still get mesa as my OpenGL
<Desh> ultm8: No porblem
<Desh> *problem
<h3sp4wn> Desh: do cat /etc/modules (see whether fglrx is in there)
<Desh> It is. I added it manually.
<h3sp4wn> Is it in the output of lsmod ?
<mrmist> chavo: it's the "libxcomposite1"package then !?
<chavo> mrmist, no you just have to enable it in your xorg.conf
<h3sp4wn> synmoo: just add multiverse to every line with universe in and it will be fine after sudo aptitude update
<Desh> h3sp4wn: fglrx                 388908  0
<Desh> Where is Xorg.0.log?
<mrmist> hmm
<h3sp4wn> Desh: /var/log
<Desh> Thanks. :)
<h3sp4wn> Desh: I would use that line anyway in the device "fglrx" section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf (Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "no")
<chavo> mrmist, look for something like this in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15319
<mrmist> chavo: it wouldn't be an idea to install xgl instead ?
<h3sp4wn> Desh: Driver "fglrx" sorry
<Desh> h3sp4wn: Yeah, I am checking the log just in case but I will probably add it, thanks. :)
<chavo> mrmist, sure you could try it
<mrmist> chavo: isn't it any good yet ?
<chavo> it's still a little buggy but I use it
<mrmist> I'll try rebooting then
<mrmist> bbl
<mrmist> chavo: it worked :) hurray :D
<Desh> h3sp4wn: umm, I have to Device sections and both have a Driver "fglrx" section
<h3sp4wn> Desh: Are you using two screens ?
<Hawkwind> Anyone know if there is an Ultima 4 clone for Kubuntu ?  I know Mandriva which I come from has xu4 and xu4-data but I see nothing like that in apt-cache search.
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Did you ever finish ultima IV ?
<Desh> h3sp4wn: No
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: I finish it about every 2 - 3 days currently :P
<JasonL> yay, i found how to set msn PMs
<Hawkwind> I play it every single day of my life :)
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: I had it on sega master system - managed to get all the stones / characters and stuff just never finished the abyss
<h3sp4wn> Desh: Does you graphics card have two outputs ?
<Desh> h3sp4wn: can I PM you both sections? it's not very long.
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Heh.  I've been playing since it first came out in 1984 on the Commodore 64.  I still have a copy for the C64 I still play quite a bit :)
<cbglasgow> playing what
<h3sp4wn> Desh: Ok
<Hawkwind> cbglasgow: Ultima 4
<cbglasgow> oh
<Hawkwind> I'm looking for a version of it for Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> But I can't seem to find one.  Looks like I might have to compile it from sourceforge
<cbglasgow> i got a question....anyone else have trouble playing DVDs with Kaffeine?
<robotgeek> cbglasgow: have you installed libdvdcss?
<cbglasgow> no, why would i need that?
<cbglasgow> to unscramble css?
<DaSkreech> To play DVDs
<DaSkreech> Right ;_)
<synmoo> h3sp4wn: rebooting. Here goes nothing.
<cbglasgow> how do i get it?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<synmoo> h3sp4wm: holy sh*t if effin works.
<cbglasgow> Daskreech, how do i get libdvdcss?
<synmoo> h3sp4wn: thanks for the help!
<jwat> how do you open another user's Desktop folder with Konqueror.  I get permissions errors when I try
<DaSkreech> ubotu: tell cbglasgow about DVD
<DaSkreech> jwat: You aren't allowed to play around in oter people's home folders
<jwat> bah!  what about administrators
<cbglasgow> thanks alot Daskreech
<jwat> how do I copy a file from my desktop to another user's desktop?
<DaSkreech> Sure
<DaSkreech> jwat: If you are an admin you can help yourself to the rights
<DaSkreech> try sudo cp
<jwat> did that.  I can't list the files in the dir
<Chousuke> get a root shell
<Chousuke> do sudo -s
<jwat> Booya!
<DaSkreech> remember Don't use this for evil!
<DaSkreech> With Great power comes great responsibility andusually a silly spandex suit
<zAo^> is there a way to use the "back" button on my mouse without evdev?
<Desh> How do you see what kernel you are running?
<Desh> grep | ???
<h3sp4wn> uname -a
<Desh> Ah ok, thanks.
<kronoz> uname -r
<kronoz> specifically
<DaSkreech> lsb_release -a
<DaSkreech> Why was the name of OO.o changed?
<neuron_> chavo: any chance of you being there?
<chavo> yes I'm here
<neuron_> yay
<neuron_> i finaly updated to dapper
<chavo> cool
<neuron_> and installed xgl
* kkathman appauds chavo's existence :)
<neuron_> but it freezes when i login
* chavo bows :P
<neuron_> and the windows have no borders, or titlebars
<DaSkreech> kwin isn't running
<neuron_> i`m in a failsafe terminal rigt now
<noteventime> neuron_: gnome-window-manager
<gan|y|med> hallo
<chavo> neuron_, alright well first off did you enable the quinstorm repos?
<chavo> because the stuff in ubuntu repos is pretty old
<neuron_> i folowed the howto on the forum
<neuron_> w8 a sec, let me see if i find the link
<neuron_> !xgl
<ubotu> well, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<knoppix> hi all
<Drakeson> when it will be possible to have a (broken) kde4 desktop through apt-get?
<DaSkreech> Drakeson: Soon as you roll a deb :-)
<chavo> neuron_, I'm updatin the kubuntu wiki today-> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz?highlight=%28compiz%29
<DaSkreech> However I doubt that woud be possible even through Edgy's life cycle
<neuron_> this is whai i folowed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=845077
<Drakeson> DaSkreech: it is possible to get qt4 and some development stuff now
<neuron_> what*
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<neuron_> i did exactly what i said there
<DaSkreech> http://planet.kde.org
<Drakeson> I just don't know how to build (yet)
<DaSkreech> they have had a couple of the devs mentioning that you can have KDE up and running with all qt4 stuff since last week
<chavo> neuron_, ok so xgl is running?
<DaSkreech> Drakeson: Wait KDE4 or just qt4?
<Drakeson> DaSkreech: KDE4
<neuron_> well
<Hawkwind> Anyone have a how-to for doing twinview with Nvidia in Kubuntu by chance ?
<Drakeson> yeah, I read planet of course
<douglas_> Do you always have to run make install to run a binary or can you just find the binary after you ran make and try it out? I want to try out kdevelop 3.4 beta 1 but I don't want to install it. I'm building it right now.
<neuron_> when i login, i sometimes see some efects, but windows have no borders or titlebars and nothing works
<chavo> ok
<Hawkwind> I'm about to make the switch of my main OS to Kubuntu from Mandriva and was wondering if I could keep my same xorg.conf file ?
<gan|y|med> does anybody know of significant changes from php4 to 5?
<DaSkreech> Drakeson: Yup you can get it running
<kronoz> Hawkwind, maybe
<Drakeson> DaSkreech: how?
<DaSkreech> Drakeson: It's the same thing as KDE 3.5.3 though
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: You are better off just saving it somewhere and manually applying the changes
<DaSkreech> No difference yet
<kronoz> Hawkwind, why do you need to? nvidia/ati drivers?
<DaSkreech> Except the libraries
<neuron_> chavo: so what could the problem be?
<Hawkwind> kronoz: I run Nvidia on this box and I use dual/twinview monitors
<chavo> neuron_, open up a konsole and try running gnome-window-decorator
<Hawkwind> kronoz: So once I have the Nvidia drivers installed, I need to setup both monitors
<Drakeson> DaSkreech: that's enough for me to begin
<neuron_> well, i`m in failsafe right now
<Drakeson> just don't dare to build the thing at first place
<neuron_> that didnt do enything
<neuron_> i didnt respect that order of commands
<neuron_> i did apt get install xx yy zz
<kronoz> Hawkwind, the is a config dialog for dual screen in the Dispaly KControl module in Kubuntu
<kronoz> s/the/there
<chavo> neuron_, no errors in the console?
<neuron_> and while they were installing i modified xorg,con and the other files
<Hawkwind> kronoz: Ah ok.  Guess I'll have to use KDE for a few minutes :(  Ughhh
<neuron_> chavo: nope, it doesnt output anything
<DaSkreech> Drakeson: http://people.fruitsalad.org/adridg/bobulate/index.php?/archives/221-My-pre-pre-alpha-desktop.html
<DaSkreech> That's a good place to start
<kronoz> Hawkwind, you don't like kde why are you wanting kubuntu
<chavo> Hawkwind, you can use the same xorg.conf
<Hawkwind> kronoz: I hate Gnome even less.  I use E17
<Hawkwind> kronoz: I don't mind KDE, just I prefer E17 once I can get it installed
<kronoz> Hawkwind, ah cool
<Hawkwind> chavo: So I can replace the one that Kubuntu makes for me with the one from my Mandriva backups and I won't have any issues ?
<Drakeson> DaSkreech: I have almost no knowledge of the build system (cmake) and that's a barrier of entry for me now. If one of the devs would be generous and setup a deb + deb-src I would be _very_ happy
<chavo> Hawkwind, yeah as long as it's not a very old version of X on there
<Drakeson> DaSkreech: nevermind ;)
<zoohouse> f
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Hawkwind> chavo: No.  It's 6.9 as Mandriva 2006 is pretty current
<chavo> Hawkwind, back up the original one first, just in casew
<chavo> yeah that'll work, you amy have to check the FILES section though
<neuron_> brb, restarting x
<chavo> Hawkwind, just compare them first or paste the Files section from your kubuntu xorg.conf into your mandriva
<_jwat> anyone know how to correct this "Unlocking Failed" error when switching between sessions?
<DaSkreech> Really if you want to play with that you should hang around #debian (unfriendly) or #kde (inert) :-)
<Hawkwind> chavo: Yeah if it doesn't work I'll have the original as a backup none the less :)
<chavo> yes
<zoohouse> Is there an app out there for keeping track of USA Treasury Bonds?
<Hawkwind> chavo: Do you run twinview with Nvidia on Kubuntu by chance ?
<chavo> Hawkwind, yes
<Drakeson> ubuntu is almost debian-unstable_branch-friendly ;)
<Hawkwind> chavo: Would you mind putting your xorg.conf in pastebin for me so I can have a copy to look at ?
<chavo> sure just a sec
<chavo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15324
<Hawkwind> chavo: Many thanks
<h3sp4wn> Drakeson: What do you mean ?
<Drakeson> the irc channel I mean
<chavo> I'm working on an app that let's you pastebin from klipper, that's how I pasted it so quick :)
<comp241> hi all
<Hawkwind> chavo: So 1280x1024 on one monitor, and 1440x900 on the other ?
<chavo> Hawkwind, I've got a 19" and a 19" widescreenh
<h3sp4wn> Drakeson: I want #ubuntu+1 to reopened there is less in it and its usually more interesting questions
<comp241> I'm a fairly new linux user and seem to have messed up my kubuntu boot process...  is this the right place to ask for help?
<Hawkwind> chavo: Very nice!  Both of mine only do up to 1024x768 as they are 15"
<Hawkwind> But I can't live without dual monitors since I went to at Christmas
<ahmeni> Anyone here gotten LIRC to work with the current kernel?
<h3sp4wn> Drakeson: Some of the debian unstable are pretty helpful if you ask sensible questions (and have searched for it)
<Drakeson> h3sp4wn: edgy is a bit young for that, I assume ;)  maybe a matter of 1-2 month(s)
<h3sp4wn> Drakeson: You can get the edgy kernel now from the git repository
<Drakeson> yes, but ubuntu is more friendly even to my grandma ;)
<comp241> Anyone knowledgeable about the boot process and might be able to help a noob?
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: after UBZ
<chavo> h3sp4wn, #ubuntu+1 is alive
<chavo> well relatively
<Sc[_] tt> good afternoon all
<h3sp4wn> Thats good (I was forwarded to #ubuntu this morning)
<DaSkreech> comp241: This is the right place to ask in general
<comp241> thx
<chavo> yeah and the edgy repos are alive also
<comp241> I'm getting the following: run-init: /sbin/init: error 80
<comp241> Then a Kernel Panic (tried to kill init)
<comp241> It has me stumped...  I tried google but got nothing.
<Drakeson> chavo: they are 2.6.16 ?
<chavo> no kernerl upgrades yet
<DaSkreech> comp241: When did this happen?
<DaSkreech> chavo: Course that means you can install it on the PS3 when it comes out :)
<comp241> I ran adept and did a full upgrade which gave me a new kernel.  Rebooted and voila.
<DaSkreech> Cell suppport :)
* DaSkreech wonders what apt-get would do at that point
<comp241> I probably messed something up (I'm a klutz) but I don't know what.
<chavo> comp241, sorry wasn't talking to you
<DaSkreech> chavo: I was
<Sc[_] tt> on any usa server i try to dl the alternate iso, it gets about 20 mb then it drops me "connection reset by server"... i've tried three internet connections and 3 different boxes, the same thing, any ideas?  i'm now dl'ing it from uk, but that'll take 3 days and a case of oreos to wait for it, instead of the 30 minutes from a us server
<h3sp4wn> chavo: I am not foolish enough to try running it yet I don't think
<chavo> h3sp4wn, I've got another partition set up for it, updating in a chroot right now
<h3sp4wn> chavo: Is there an edgy version of debootstrap then ?
<h3sp4wn> chavo: Or did you just manually add it
<crimsun> you have to --override-config
<crimsun> the debootstrap package hasn't been updated yet
<neuron_> chavo: i`m still having problems, the display manager seems to crash
<drcurl> hi
<neuron_> the screen is full of nonresponding windows
<chavo> neuron_, ok let's back up a little
<drcurl> there is no more multiverse commented entry in dapper?
<chavo> neuron_, waht card do you have again?
<neuron_> i got a taskbar in failsafe now tho, but still now titlebar/borders
<neuron_> okay, wait a sec
<h3sp4wn> crimsun: thx
<drcurl> Can I just copy the universe entry and replace universe by multiverse?
<drcurl> in adept?
<neuron_> chavo: where could i get the card name string from?
<Sc[_] tt> 8% ater 2 hours wooohoo, i'm movin along now!
<jwat> so...anyone know anything about the "Unlocking failed" error when attempting to unlock a locked session?
<neuron_> chavo: this is hat ive got GeForce4 Ti 4200
<neuron_> well, i gtg to eat now, i`ll brb
<chavo> neuron_, alright that should work
<comp241> Anyone have any ideas about my boot problem?  run-init: /sbin/init: error 80?
<chavo> ok I'll be around for a little while
<comp241> Well, if anyone thinks they may be able to help, please let me know.
<amy_> I have a question
<amy_> I just installed the new kubuntu
<amy_> and am needing to know where to go to get programs and how to install them
<mrmist> I'm having problems with the i686 kernel on a "Centrino Duo Core" processor
<amy_> I am needing a advanced graphic editor
<kkathman> amy_:  its done through adept
<kkathman> K-menu, system, adept
<amy_> ok
<chavo> amy_, you should have kate, which is pretty nice
<DaSkreech> drcurl: Yes
<Drakeson> amy_: does inkscape do for you?
<chavo> oh graphic my bad
<kkathman> amy_:  but if you need a graphics editor, i.e. for pictures...try Krita...for text...try Kate
<DaSkreech> amy_: You may want to try kate :)
<shawn__> ive installed azureus and sun-java5-bin via apt but it wont start:
<DaSkreech> Oh wait Graphic :-)
<shawn__> Starting Azureus...
<shawn__> Java exec not found in PATH, starting auto-search...
<shawn__> ls: /usr/java: No such file or directory
<shawn__> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<shawn__> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://java.sun.com
<kkathman> Krita
<slow-motion> re
<shawn__> ... any idea?
<kkathman> amy_:  you can also try GIMP if you wish also, but its a bit counter intuitive :)
<mrmist> amy_: Gimp is the most Photoshop-like program I think
<amy_> ok
<kkathman> its NOT like Photoshop..lets not kid ourselves :)
<kkathman> but its the closest thing...within a few million miles :)
<mrmist> amy_: A bit strange GUI on GIMP though... I wish someone would make a better "theme" for it
<mrmist> hehe... yeah, I guess. I don't like the "floating frame" gui
<kkathman> mmist thats why I suggested Krita to her...a bit easier interface
<v3ctor> i find gimp very easy to use...but i have never used photoshop
<drcurl> thanks Drakeson
<Drakeson> amy_: if you are looking to replace photoshop currently gimp can do it. if you need something for vector graphics you better use inkscape now
<camX> Hi Kubuntus I just installed Kubuntu
<mrmist> Alternatively one could run photoshop with WINE
<kkathman> v3ctor:  a bicycle is a great mode of transportation if you havent got a ferrari
<chavo> me too I like the Gimp, but then again I'm not a pro graphics guy
<kkathman> gimp might be too much for a person that's "Just installed Kubuntu"
<uniq> camx: hi, congratulations, how do you like it?
<camX> I want to run a vt100 emulator - any ideas ?
<v3ctor> kkathman: ferrari is a waste of time to go 2 blocks
<chavo> but I've been using it for years
<kkathman> v3ctor:  but if you had it, you would :)
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> you KNOW you would :)
<comp241> Sorry to be a pest but anyone have an idea about my run-init: /sbin/init: error 80 problem?
<camX> uniq, very smooth install
<v3ctor> doubt it...i don;t like cars
<v3ctor> they are a waste of money
<aseigo> it's not so much that photoshop is a ferrari it's that it doesn't require you to smash your fingers in the door to turn the motor on
<amy_> ok
<amy_> I just couldn't stand windows anymore and had tried kubuntu a year ago and decided ti was time to go back to it
<kkathman> oh..well I'd say you might be a bit counter-culture then and GIMP would be the tool for you :)
<uniq> camx: use konsole.
<rverrips> Hiyee - I'm having problems setting up KMAIL (i.e Kontact) to see my folders on a courier-imap server - They show as subfolders of INBOX, and no messages in them, even though I've setup INBOX. as the personal namespace?
<drcurl> what about krita?
<uniq> camx: great. glad you like it :)
<v3ctor> lol
<Drakeson> hi aseigo
<camX> uniq: how do I dial my university
<aseigo> krita is great for basic tasks... it's absolutely rocketted along in the last 18 months, though ... i expect 2.0 to be pretty much everything i'd need =)
<aseigo> Drakeson: yo
<Desh> h3sp4wn: Do you have 3d acceleration?
<uniq> camx: i wouldn't know, as i don't know how your university setup is.
<h3sp4wn> Desh: yes
<v3ctor> i have been trying to use krita a lot lately..it is not bad
<JasonL> can someone please help with my problem
<camX> uniq: I need to run a screen editor through a direct dial modem connection
<uniq> jasonl: what is your problem?
<Desh> h3sp4wn: Well, can you PM me what the output of fglrxinfo is for you?
<JasonL> ok, when i try and end the session, i get back to the kubuntu screen with the blue loading bar and white text
<uniq> camx: i have no experience with that kind of setup. sorry.
<Drakeson> currently gimp is better to use and if you customize the keybindings it can be acceptable, but in the future krita is a strong competitor
<JasonL> but there is no white text, and the loading bar does nothing
<drcurl> aseigo, I was wondering, what kinda editor do a top KDE dev use to code, kate?
<aseigo> camX: minicom
<DaSkreech> amy_: Welcome!
<amy_> prety much what I am needing is crw image conversion to jpeg and a better format of printing
<amy_> ty
<JasonL> the only thing i can do is reset my pc
<aseigo> drcurl: i use vim and kwrite, depending on my mood =)
<aseigo> drcurl: a lot of us use just emacs or vim though
<uniq> jasonl: yes, the one you see at boot?
<DaSkreech> See the fact I have no idea waht crw images are means I should step out of this convo :)
<JasonL> yes
<JasonL> and shutdown
<Drakeson> amy_: I am not sure but convert might help you (a command line)
<amy_> canon raw photos
<JasonL> where all the process are started and ended
<JasonL> not the one where kde is loading
<ultm8> dam how to register again
<DaSkreech> amy_: You may want to look at digikam
<uniq> jasonl: yes. it's called usplash.
<uniq> ubotu: tell ultm8 about register
<Desh> h3sp4wn: besides the instructions on the ati HowTo and that line you added, was there anything else you did?
<Drakeson> aseigo: oh! I could have betted that you use emacs
<JasonL> i thought it might be
<aseigo> camX: it's a console app that does what you need rather well
<amy_> ok
<JasonL> but why does it just hang there when i end my current session
<aseigo> Drakeson: personally, i hate emacs *shudder*
<JasonL> why am i not taken to the login screen
<camX> aseigo: thanks I try it
<DaSkreech> aseigo: vi>
<aseigo> camX: you may need to run it with `sudo minicom` (at least the first time) when it first starts up hit ctrl+a then 'z'
<h3sp4wn> Desh: No that was when I was using the ubuntu kernel (I am now using a rt patched version of 2.6.16) I added the ubuntu version of highmem.h to the ati installer source (It was a pretty ugly hack)
<aseigo> camX: that will get you to the configuration and help 'window'
<h3sp4wn> Desh: With 2.6.15 it worked fine
<uniq> jasonl: did you try to hit ctrl+alt+f7 ?
<Desh> h3sp4wn: So for my 2.6.15 it should work fine?
<JasonL> no
<JasonL> what does that do?
<ultm8> desh you there?
<Desh> h3sp4wn: Maybe if I turned off Video overlay and used OpenGL overlay?
<h3sp4wn> Desh: I am using the opengl overlay
<h3sp4wn> Desh: I think that is what it defaults to if neither of those two lines are present
<uniq> jasonl: that changes to KDM if it's running. KDM is the login manager. where you login.
<JasonL> how come it does not do it automatically though
<ultm8> am confused desh
<Drakeson> aseigo: I had a few questions, I can remember just one now. I can guess that you have considered various things for saving desktop sessions. is there a chance that we get a svg-like format for the desktop?
<Desh> ultm8: PM me
<neuron_> abak
<neuron_> back
<ultm8> i registered but says i can private message until i registe
<ultm8> r
<neuron_> so, what could be the problem?
<uniq> ultm8: did you identify to nickserv?
<ultm8> probably not
<ultm8> how do i do this?
<Desh> ultm8: /nickserv identify <password>
<neuron_> chavo: have you ever bumped into thos problem?
<ultm8> ok
<chavo> neuron_, with older version of compiz yes
<ultm8> cool am in
<chavo> neuron_, what does compiz --version say
<ultm8> thanks am back
<camX> another wee problem, easyubuntu locked /var/lib/dpkg
<kbrooks_> camX: no it didnt
<neuron_> chavo: compiz 0.0.13-quinn1
<neuron_> chavo: is this right?
<chavo> alright that's the latest
<kbrooks_> camX: easyubuntu uses apt-get
<uniq> kbrooks_: how can you be so sure it didn't ? :)
<chavo> neuron_, you have got xgl running correct?
<neuron_> dont know
<neuron_> but i think so
<kbrooks_> uniq: the application it uses underneath does that
<drcurl> bye all
<JasonL> uniq i will try it now
<camX> well it is not letting me apt-get install minicom because it says /var/lib/dpkg is being used
<uniq> kbrooks_: sure, but easyubuntu can do evil stuff that makes dpkg lock and hold the package database.
<kbrooks_> uniq: hmmm.
<kbrooks_> camX: look at your log window
<uniq> camx: 'sudo fuser -v /var/lib/dpkg/lock' - that will tell you what is using the package database.
<neuron_> chavo: i think xgl is runing
<neuron_> but everything crashes
<uniq> camx: to kill it you can use 'sudo fuser -vk /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<kbrooks_> camX: easyubuntu log window, i mean
<egonw> chavo: is KDE 3.5.3 on xgl + kubuntu dapper + nvidia supposed to work?
<chavo> egonw, it's not officially supported, but it works
<camX> uniq: thanks just killed it
<chavo> egonw, I'm working on the wiki right now, or trying too :)
<egonw> chavo: just tried it... but applets where not docked into kicker, and konquer/amarok windows never showed up...
<camX> dpkg --configure -a
<egonw> chavo: ok, let me know the link...
<egonw> when you're ready
<camX> oops sorry
<chavo> egonw, you need a newer version of xgl and compiz. the one in dapper repos is too old
<egonw> (thanx for your comment already!)
<neuron_> chavo: i got 1.5ghz sepron with 768mb ram, is thi enough?
<neuron_> chavo: should i compile from cvs?
<chavo> neuron_, should be good enough and no need to compile from cvs
<JasonL> uniq, that bought up a blinking cursor in the top left, and it still did nothing
<chavo> neuron_, the compiz package was built from recent cvs
<camX> oops now I'm getting sun-java5-bin needs to be reinstalled
<neuron_> chavo: i did something stupid i think, i followed the howto untill the part where compiz, xgl and the other stuff were downloaded and installed, while they were installing i moved on to the next step modifing files
<nico8481> re
<chavo> neuron_, shouldn't matter
<JasonL> uniq could it be my xorg.conf file, because i edited that to add my monitors vert and horiz refresh rate
<chavo> neuron_, you're using kdm right?
<neuron_> after installing was done, and the files were modified i restarted x, it crashed, and then i enterd in failsafe and did sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<neuron_> chavo: yes
<Timmy_> penis
<egonw> well, that was 38 seconds well spent
<aseigo> Drakeson: define "for the desktop"?
<neuron_> well, this is dissapointing :(
<neuron_> i realy want xgl
<chavo> neuron_, pastebin your xorg.conf
<Drakeson> aseigo: where you currently save the icon positions, ...
<neuron_> i`ll try
<camX> ok sudo apt-get install fixed java - thanks all
<aseigo> Drakeson: the icon on the desktop concept is going away completely.
<amy__> ok so what other programs are a must have for kubuntu
<aseigo> Drakeson: you'll still be able to put icons there but it's going to be a lot more like the way the panel is handled than the current "desktop as a limited function file browser" stupidity
<chavo> amy_ anything with a K in it :)
<Drakeson> yeah I know that, so I guess the objects on the desktop would have way to describe their position, style, ...
<camX> OO
<neuron_> chavo: http://pastebin.com/768051
<Drakeson> aseigo: and the style would somehow be seperated from other data
<lisoe> hi
<amy__> hi lisoe
<lisoe> can windows and linux use the same partition for virtual memory?
<neuron_> lisoe: no
<ultm8> hey it worked desh
<neuron_> lisoe: windows has a file on every partition with the pagefile
<lisoe> mkay
<lisoe> ah
<Drakeson> aseigo: and I am thinking that it might be a good idea to be able to actually draw on the desktop
<lisoe> thanks (:
<camX> how do I tell which tty my modem is on ?
<neuron_> np
<hektisk> Hello.  Often times, when I go to System Settings->Display and try to log into 'Administrator Mode' the box asking me for the root password doesn't appear.  The AM button becomes grayed out, and there's a red outline around where the tabs/settings should be, but there's nothing there and there's no way to log in
<aseigo> Drakeson: "actually draw" <-- define?
<neuron_> camX: thersa a command that any modem would respond to, but i forgot it
<noteventime> :( k3b doesn't burn
<aseigo> Drakeson: you mean the user draw like a paint app, or...?
<Desh> ultm8: Konsole, type fglrxinfo
<ultm8> how can i log back into my username desh so we can pm
<ultm8> lol
<noteventime>  /msg Nickserv identify PASS
<Desh> ultm8: /nickserv identify <mapp>
<chavo> neuron_, xorg.conf looks good, patebin your /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<Desh> *pass
<neuron_> okay
<phreak____> I need someone who's running KDE to try to replicate a bug for me
<ubuntu> hola
<beavis> im trying to install the flash player for the kunqueror and it asks where the browser is , does anyone where to install the flash player?
<phreak____> Try to rename a folder with a . in front of it to make it invisible in Konqueror, while your in the containing dir...
<noteventime> phreak____, sure
<ubuntu> Hola alguien me puee decir que es esto
<lisoe> how large should i make the swap-partition? will half a GB do?
<Drakeson> aseigo: I mean putting text/custom images, lines, arrows on the desktop
<neuron_> chavo: http://pastebin.com/768064
<chavo> neuron_, also too make sure you've got everything run a -> sudo apt-get update, and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<noteventime> phreak____, rename inside konqueror?
<rverrips> >lisoe - How much ram do you have?  usually a good idea is same ammount of swap as ram ...
<daphreak07> yah
<daphreak07> it crashes the window for me
<noteventime> daphreak07, works here :/
<lisoe> ah, ok. a whole gigabyte, then
<daphreak07> are you running AMD64?
<daphreak07> or x86
<aseigo> daphreak07: works here. how are you changing the name? right click -> rename?
<daphreak07> yah
<daphreak07> rather than simply dissapear, it crashes
<noteventime> amd64 on x86 ubuntu
<beavis> im trying to install the flash player for the kunqueror and it asks where the browser is , does anyone where to install the flash player?
<noteventime> opteron to be precise :)
<daphreak07> hmmm
<noteventime> beavis, from apt
<Drakeson> aseigo: once I played with the kwin window-workaround settings and made an inkscape session full-screen and tried to think how is it. I think it is a strong way to manage the desktop
<aseigo> Drakeson: ah, you mean as an object canvas that has more than just icons?
<beavis> noteventime: no , i downloaded the flash player from the macromedia website
<neuron_> chavo: there are some things updating, and they all are from xgl.xompiz.info
<neuron_> finished updating
<rackerz> can someone help me setup incoming/outgoing webcam in kopete?
<noteventime> beavis, Why not get it from apt?
<Drakeson> aseigo: yes, plus a basic drawing functionality
<beavis> i dont know the command
<neuron_> chavo: libcairo2,libcairo2,libcairo2 and libsvg-cairo
<Drakeson> aseigo: is it going to be based on qgraphicsview?
<neuron_> this is what was updated
<chavo> neuron_, good
<Aapzak> hey guys, are some of you having trouble with knetworkmanager?
<neuron_> is my kderc good?
<neuron_> i commented the main() in the last file too
<samuli> what are my options for movie player in kde?
<Aapzak> kmplayer is nice
<samuli> looking for a fairly simple and not resource hog.
<mrmist> to run compiz in KDE... do I install compiz-gnome at all ???
<chavo> mrmist, yes
<Drakeson> aseigo: being able to define areas (drawing rectangles, ... and adding meta data to objects), sorting items on one area, fixing an application window to an area, adding text, lines, connectors, ... right on the desktop, ...
<neuron_> lol, xgl madness :D
<chavo> neuron_, everything looks like it should work
<amy__> ok how do I go on away in here
<neuron_> well, it doesnt :(
<neuron_> let me try again
<neuron_> restarting x
<chavo> ok but don't start compiz yet
<chavo> woops he's gone
<mrmist> But i CAN run KDE with compiz, right ?
<mrmist> Or will I have to run gnome ?
<Aapzak> I would run gnome with xgl,
<Drakeson> mrmist: compiz is just the window manager, you can run whatever you want
<imbrandon> mrmist: kde will be fine with compiz
<chavo> mrmist, you need compiz-gnome because compiz-kde doesn't work yet
<imbrandon> but compiz-gnome will work with kde
<imbrandon> ;)
<chavo> right
<imbrandon> brb
<haider> i got the compiz-kde to work ok
<rackerz> can someone help me setup incoming/outgoing webcam in kopete?
<HamishTPB> I am trying to install idjc in kubuntu 6.06 but it complains it can't find the package pygtk2 - as far as I can tell I have installed pygtk2 :/
<lime4x4> will this command allow anyone to right to a folder in my home directory  sudo chmod r+rw /home/john/test
<Aapzak> no
<Aapzak> o+w
<Aapzak> others write
<beavis> ok , so whats the name of the library to get as the flash player for the konqurer?
<lime4x4> k thanks
<Aapzak> lime4x4, I made a mistake
<noteventime> My k3b doesn't do anything, it just says starting SAO writing at 48x
<chavo> beavis, if you extract the flash archive there's an installer script in there
<Aapzak> no I didn't :)
<Aapzak> I should go to bed :)   But I can't stand the network-manager is not working, it seems so nice
<aseigo> Drakeson: one can already drag app windows around, but as for the rest .. having the desktop as a canvas with dynamic objects is what we're doing
<aseigo> Drakeson: so to "draw a box for some icons" is completely doable .. as will be right clicking on it and saying "make these things visible on my local network"
<Desh> Has anyone gotten a Mibility Radeon 9700 to work with fglrx?
<beavis> chavo: yeah i run the script but it asks me where the browser is
<Aapzak> aseigo: these are KDE4 features?
<chavo> beavis, are you running it as root or user?
<neuron_>  chavo: http://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot18rs.jpg this is a screenshot i`ve made
<beavis> chavo: root
<aseigo> Aapzak: yes.
<neuron_> i`m logged in with kde right now
<Aapzak> sounds nice
<neuron_> but nothing works
* aseigo notes network-manager is typical 90% software
<aseigo> 90% done, 90% works, 90% great
<Drakeson> aseigo: wow! that's great. can I draw items on the desktop, and drop thom on a graphics editor one day?
<neuron_> cant even type into conversation, good thing i got xchat
<aseigo> Drakeson: would just require someone writing a drawing plasmoid
<Aapzak> neuron_:  running compiz?
<neuron_> trying
<Calilasseia> Hello everyone ....
<chavo> beavis, put it in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/
* DaSkreech tunes in to the KDE4 chat
<Aapzak> neuron_:  in Gentoo I didn't get compiz working as nice on KDE as it does in Gnome
<Desh> Can anyone help me with fglrx?
<DaSkreech> aseigo: When would you want people to be running it to debug?
<beavis> chavo:k , ty , ill try
<Calilasseia> Anyone know where I can find tutorials on programming in C or C++ for Kubuntu/KDE?
<neuron_> chavo, kicker is freezing
<DaSkreech> Before or after the first "public" release?
<Drakeson> aseigo: if am willing to start and fill in my empty page in plasma.kde wiki, but I have a nasty thesis to get rid of first
<h3sp4wn> aseigo: I think its 100% unnecessary and (uses wpa_supplicant for the main parts)
<Drakeson> aseigo: and I really mean it ;)
<neuron_> Aapzak, hmmm, as nice as in gnome? have you got it working on kde at all? :D
<noteventime> Calilasseia, yes
<noteventime> One moment
<Aapzak> neuron_:  I had it working in KDE, but had some minor irritating stuff.
<aseigo> DaSkreech: tech previews will start in early fall (possibly late summer)
<bernier> man it's incredible eventough i'm thinking I don't have any question to ask!!!!! =D
<aseigo> Drakeson: cool.. well, once your thesis is done, be sure to do so =)
<beavis> chavo: ok , i dont have mozilla-firefox , i dont have firefox installed , only the konquerer
<Aapzak> neuron_:  and it runs really well on gnome
<neuron_> i dont care if its kde or if its gnome, i just want xgl
<DaSkreech> Right right What I'm asking is do the developers want people to start jumping in before that?
<haider> Calilasseia: http://women.kde.org/articles/tutorials/kdevelop3/ <<--- good one
<Aapzak> neuron_:  try gnome first, tweak your config to the max and later try KDE.
<beavis> is xgl that new window thing?
<noteventime> Calilasseia, http://developer.kde.org/documentation/index.php
<aseigo> h3sp4wn: oh, it's not 100% unnecessary. it's very, very convenient for those of us who pack laptops around all day between various locations
<neuron_> i dont have a ubuntu cd atm :(
<luix> yeah xgl is nice, just got it working =)
<DaSkreech> Or before that they know stuff is broken please don't use it and if you do use it please don't tell us
<neuron_> luix, on kde?
<aseigo> h3sp4wn: but yeah ... kwifimanager actually friggin' -works- ... even wireless assistant which is prettier has issues on the "works" side
<beavis> where can i read about xgl?
<neuron_> !xgl
<ubotu> xgl is, like, totally, "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<noteventime> !tell beavis about xgl
<h3sp4wn> aseigo: You can just use wpa_cli if you need to connect to another network
<haider> guys, what is compiz-vanilla?
<cliebow_> anyone see krootimage crashing on ltsp terminals?
<luix> yes on kde
<chavo> beavis, well you can put them in /usr/lib/mozilla , just create it if it's not there.
<Aapzak> h3sp4wn: I was the one asking about network-manager
<neuron_> chavo, have you saw the screenshot?
<chavo> beavis, you can put it anywhere
<Calilasseia> OK, those two websites will keep me occupied for a while ... thanks :)
<Drakeson> aseigo: btw, do you know of any standard for desktop objects for freedesktop.org (or plan to build one)?
<noteventime> haider, vanilla usually means unmodefied
<chavo> and then go to the plugins page and add that directory to the search path
<haider> noteventime: ahh, thx
<Aapzak> haider: you need vanilla if you wish to run it on KDE
<aseigo> h3sp4wn: using the cli is no problem. iwconfig/iwlist did it for me for a long time. it's about convenience and, most importantly, building a desktop for the general public
<haider> Aapzak: are you sure?
<Aapzak> yes
<aseigo> Drakeson: the gnome people are moving to out-of-process applets and were interested in having kde adopt a similar model
<haider> Ok, ill try! :)
<luix> whoa whoa what's vanilla
<Aapzak> :)
<neuron_> chavo, kicker is not freezed, i can still get in the K menu, but it has wierd bottuns that i cant get rid of
<luix> i'm running Xgl/Compiz and i've never touched any thing vanilla like
<aseigo> Drakeson: but i feel (for reasons i've enumerated in detail in the past) that that is a very broken route to take. in fact, we moved -away- from that model completely in the kde3 series
<Aapzak> luix: vanilla was introduced recently
<luix> although i do have to use gnome-window-decorator, is vanilla a way around that?
<aseigo> Drakeson: other than that, no, there is no such standard. it will be at least two releases of plasma before i'd be ready/comfortable to entertain the thought of writing up a spec
<beavis> does xgl work with KDE?
<aseigo> Drakeson: at this point i'm more interested in innovating than standardizing this aspect of the desktop
<weedar> is nfs the preferred method to share partitions between linux machines?
<haider> Aapzak: when i install vanilla, it removes the other compiz's!
<Drakeson> aseigo: you are right, I understand it.
<h3sp4wn> aseigo: I don't agree with polling the accesspoint constantly in order to provide a graph (which is meaningless anyway - as most probably the transmit and recieve antennas will be of different strengths)
<Aapzak> yeah, you can have only one
<beavis> does xgl work with KDE?
<noteventime> yes
<neuron_> not for me tho :(
<noteventime> neuron_ not?
<Aapzak> h3sp4wn: network-manager switches networks for you when one becomes unavailable, thats nice
<chavo> neuron_, you running kde 3.5.3?
<beavis> alright,  now i have something new to spend 2 days trying to get to work
<neuron_> yes
<noteventime> beavis, getting what to work?
<yonkeltron> is there a list of supported languages for kdevelop3?
<Aapzak> xgl+kde
<beavis> xgl
<neuron_> i go tkubuntu 6.09
<christoph66> I just installed the newest ubuntu and now I am running the kubuntu live cd (also the latest one). On both of them when I change my resolution to the 1280x1024 that the LCD takes natively my display is all borked and in a convulted way is basically showing some of the desktop but then repeats near all the side. Its like it is tiling 1024x768 (or whatever) across the screen. What gives?
<noteventime> ahh :) sorry stupid me
<beavis> xgl+kde haha
<noteventime> beavis, xgl+compix+kde ;)
<noteventime> compiz*
<Aapzak> true, it;s about compiz
<beavis> i dont even know what compiz is
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> My sound isn't working how can I fix it?
<Drakeson> aseigo: I feel the need for such standard but of course it won't happen before enough experiment. for now, perhaps having a large set of good plasmoids on kde-look might provide a force in that direction.
<diop> can anyone tell me if the RT2570 works on dapper dist?
<Riskbreaker> Xgl is just an Xserver with openGL, compiz is what does the special effects
<h3sp4wn> Aapzak: wireless does that automatically anyway if you just have 2 accesspoints on the same ssid but different channels i.e 1 and 13 (100 ms or so to switch always uses the strongest)
<haider> beavis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=845077
<Aapzak> compiz is what we all call xgl, the eyecandy window manager
<noteventime> beavis, Compiz does all those nice effects
<neuron_> gnome-window-decoration doesnt do anything
<diop> i compile ntimes the source for the drivers and nothing
<chavo> neuron_, gnome-window-decorator
<beavis> ohhh , yeah , does it work with ati cards?
<neuron_> yup, typo, sorry
<noteventime> beavis, What ATI card?
<diop> one week on it and no results
<beavis> any guides out there for getting the xgl ? x850xt
<Drakeson> aseigo: when do you recommend to start building/porting plasmoids?
<neuron_> i can even right-click on the desktop
<Aapzak> h3sp4wn: network-manager does also switch to eth or other essids
<neuron_> but i cant move windows
<neuron_> or anything
<noteventime> beavis, :/ moment I will take a look if it works
<neuron_> and kicker seems to act strange
<noteventime> I doubt is does
<Aapzak> h3sp4wn: thats convience I like a lot, I just want it to work
<cliebow_> http://www.google.com
<neuron_> i cant type in some textboxes
<h3sp4wn> Aapzak: Are you using atheros ?
<Aapzak> ralink
<Aapzak> 2500
<chavo> neuron_, run kwin --replace to get your window decorations bak
<Aapzak> it's tough finding a good pcmcia wifi card
<h3sp4wn> Aapzak: No chance of getting it to work unless you use the 2xx from sourceforge
<weedar> ralink are great
<noteventime> beavis, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Video_Card_Support_Under_XGL#ATI_Cards
<diop> Aapzak: i think we have the same pb
<weedar> the drivers work and also support WPA without you needing wpa-supplicant, just FYI
<beavis> noteventime:  thanks man , so u running xgl?
<diop> weedar:  how
<diop> ??
<h3sp4wn> weedar: But the radios are poor quality
<Aapzak> h3sp4wn: I also have a linksys acx111 card here
<weedar> h3sp4wn: I haven't really had any worse experience with them than with Belkin
<chavo> neuron_, did you run kwin --replace ?
<diop> one week on it and no results till now
<Aapzak> h3sp4wn: which seems to be even crapier
<noteventime> beavis, not until i get a new vga cooler
<weedar> diop: check out the rt2500 page on wiki.ubuntu.com - I'm the one using the "third" recipe for WPA
<neuron_> yup
<neuron_> that worked
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> My sound isn't working how can I fix it? AmaroK works but the system sounds don't. How can I fix it?
<h3sp4wn> rt2x00.serialmonkey.com is the drivers you need (to use with xext)
<weedar> diop: all you have to do is change the settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<neuron_> kicker acted a bit strange
<h3sp4wn> weedar: He specifically wants network manager
<diop> weedar: are you on dapper ?
<weedar> diop: sure am
<neuron_> everything seems to work right now
<neuron_> but no efects
<beavis> noteventime: what card are you using?
<Aapzak> h3sp4wn: I believe Ubuntu uses those drivers, thats what I see in dmes
<Aapzak> g
<weedar> h3sp4wn: ah, he wants a gui to set up WPA?
<chavo> neuron_, yeah that just got you back to the kde window manager
<diop> i am too but i have tried many sources but still now nothing
<noteventime> beavis, xfx 7600GT, its to loud when the fan is on high
<neuron_> chavo, i got a problem with the display settings
<Aapzak> diop: I want a semi-automatic solution
<neuron_> let me take a screenshot
<chavo> neuron_, try running this -> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa compiz --replace gconf & gnome-window-decorator
<neuron_> wow
<neuron_> nice :D
<neuron_> its works now :D
<beavis> noteventime: yeah , the leaf blower?  i use water for cpu and the video
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> My sound isn't working how can I fix it? AmaroK works but the system sounds don't. How can I fix it?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Can anyone help me?
<h3sp4wn> Aapzak: Maybe it changed I dumped ralink when it all got broken in dapper (switched to atheros and now I have no problems at all)
<lime4x4> oky i'm lost...lol i need to change this folders permission along with all it's contents i tried chmod 777 and that's not working i need to let anyone read and write to it
<weedar> I really have trouble understanding why the people behind wlassistant, kwlan and knetworkmanager could get together to create ONE wifi-GUI
<noteventime> beavis, Cool, thats a little outside my budget though :)
<weedar> *couldn't
<Aapzak> h3sp4wn: what are you using now?
<defrysk>  LiNuX_LoVeR_17 http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch04s03.html
<Aapzak> ah
<Aapzak> atheros
<beavis> noteventime: yeah , had it laying around in the besement from like 6 years ago , i fugured i put it to use
<chavo> neuron_, so it's working?
<beavis_> beavis: hi
<Aapzak> h3sp4wn: the ralink also works in windows and osx, which is why I still tolerate that thing in my machine
<beavis> beavis_: hi
<beavis_> beavis: you're not registered, right?
<beavis> beavis_: nope
<beavis_> beavis: I just wanted to check who hijacked my nick ;)
<h3sp4wn> Aapzak: madwifi is opensource apart from the hal (which controls the frequency etc) - madwifi-ng apparantly works flawlessly with network manager
* Aapzak is logging out and starting KDE (which I just apt-got)
<beavis> beavis_: yeah i dont register nicks
<beavis> i just use whatever
<Aapzak> h3sp4wn: madwifi = atheros?
<h3sp4wn> Aapzak: Yes
<Aapzak> wpa2 also works?
<h3sp4wn> Aapzak: Yes
<Aapzak> kewl
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> defrysk, I already have that and the system sounds were working at the start but now they aren't.
<Aapzak> I'm gonna google some more tomorrow
<lime4x4> sudo chmod 777 /home/mike/test Still won't allow another app to read or write to it
<aseigo> Drakeson: at least not until the tech previews
<defrysk> LiNuX_LoVeR_17, got amarok set to the xine engine ?
<noteventime> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b264/noteventime/hmmm.jpg <- Could someone say why k3b doesn't get any further than this?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> defrysk, it is not amaroK that isn't working, It is it is just the system sounds that aren't.
<defrysk> LiNuX_LoVeR_17, they just "stopped"?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Ya
<gil> what is the story with all in one printers Lexmark?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> and I have tryed restarting my system multiple times
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> but it hasn't come back
<defrysk> LiNuX_LoVeR_17, got kopete running or someting?
<gil> do they work in dapper?
<noteventime> LiNuX_LoVeR_17, Try enabling full dublex
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I have kmess
<defrysk> lime4x4, listen to noteventime
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> it still doesn't work
<neuron_> chavo, i got it working for a moment
<neuron_> its working now
<defrysk> LiNuX_LoVeR_17, set arts also to xine
<neuron_> but when i try to alt
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> arts?
<neuron_> alt+tab everything goes poof again
<defrysk> the soundserver
<quido> aapzak -> quido :)
<chavo> neuron_, yeah you gotta unload the dock plugin
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Where can I find it?
<chavo> neuron_, did you install gset-compiz?
<neuron_> yup, found it in the kmenu
<noteventime> LiNuX_LoVeR_17, output plugin
<chavo> ok run it and then uncheck the dock plugin, it's pretty buggy
<defrysk> systemsetting multimedia soundsystem hardware tab
<neuron_> how do i unload it?
<neuron_> i just uncheck it?
<chavo> yes
<neuron_> nice
<neuron_> everything is running now
<defrysk> no its not
<defrysk> one sec
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Ok but I can't find xine
<neuron_> how can i make it start this way?
<defrysk> LiNuX_LoVeR_17, set it to opensound system
<chavo> neuron_, another bug to watch out for is that quitting apps with a systray icon will crash the panel
<defrysk> inseat of auto
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> ok
<hektisk> hello all, quick question...
<gil> defrysk: can u tell me where to get lexmark all in one drivers for dapper
<hektisk>  usually when I go to System Settings->Display and try to log into 'Administrator Mode' the box asking me for the root password doesn't appear.  The AM button becomes grayed out, and there's a red outline around where the tabs/settings should be, but there's nothing there and there's no where for me to type my password so I can't change any settings...anyone know why this is happening, or how I can fix this problem?
<quido> weird, kwirelessnetwork works even worse than the gnome version
<neuron_> i got 4 crashed tabs in kicker :|
<defrysk> tic gil lexmark is tha sucks and provides......almost nothing
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> defrysk it still doesn't work
<christoph66> I am running kubuntu on a laptop with an ATI Mobility 9600. Does anyone know how to get 1280x1024 resolution to work? When I try to set it, it basically just tiles the 1024x768.. but it looks worse than that even. Any help?
<gil> so no go on my lexmark x2350? is that what you are saying?
<defrysk> noteventime could you help LiNuX_LoVeR_17 ?
<chavo> neuron_, add ShowAllWindows=true  underneath the [General]  section in ~/.kde/share/config/taskbarrc
<defrysk> gil not sure but lexmark is the worst choice on linux
<chavo> that will fix the taskbar problems for now
<gil> ok
<defrysk> sorry
<gil> its the only printer i have sitting around here....BTW thanks for the help yesterday
<neuron_> i got a ktaskbarrc
<neuron_> and no general section
<sokuban> It is possible to have write access on a windows partition? My windows partition is FAT32 (So I thought it might be possible)
<neuron_> just a $Version
<neuron_> should i create one?
<defrysk> gil I have a read for you
<chavo> just make it [General]  ,just like that
<gil> sure!
<neuron_> okay
<neuron_> done
<neuron_> and one other thing
<neuron_> when i try to change my rs in the display settings
<defrysk> gil the link is dead unfortunately
<neuron_> it says "The module Display could not be loaded."
<kronoz> anyone any idea about how to fix this
<neuron_> res*
<kronoz> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=5852.0
<gil> defrysk: what was it....
<gil> ?
<defrysk> gil, but try the Lexmark x125 driver
<defrysk> http://lexmark-x125-printer-driver.df34.com/
<neuron_> Possible reasons:
<neuron_> An error occurred during your last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned contorl module
<neuron_> YOu have old third party modules lying around
<christoph66> Where do I go to install kdevelop?
<chrisn> hi
<neuron_> and i cant change my resolution
<chrisn> Anyone here who can possibly answer a problem regarding apt-get and certain 'missing' packages
<gil> defrysk:tried it...no go...
<farous> chrisn: ask your question
<gil> this is an all in one printer with only one cartridge for both color/black
<defrysk> gil this is what ubuntuforums has to say about lexmark ... :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=152576&highlight=lexmark+x2350
<chrisn> Well for example mplayer is one of these packages.  So is libxine-extracodecs.  I have enabled the universe and multiverse repositories
<kronoz> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<defrysk> gil,
<defrysk> HP and Epson are the bestsupported printers for Linux. Usually you can get them to work.
<sokuban> It is possible to have write access on a windows partition? My windows partition is FAT32 (So I thought it might be possible)
<kronoz> chrisn, paste the output of the fialed operations thre
<farous> chrisn: again i can not understand your prob. do you mean you can not find some packages
<kronoz> sokuban: yes
<sokuban> how?
<chrisn> I mean that the apt-get can't find them.  Let me past the output one sec
<weedar> While doing an apt-get upgrade I keep seeing alot of packages beeing kept-back - Is this common?
<farous> chrisn: did you reload your source file after enabling the extra repos
<noteventime> LiNuX_LoVeR_17, Did you fix it?
<chrisn> Here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15340
<noteventime> ohh, left
<neuron_> chavo, how do i change my res?
<chrisn> You mean 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<Chris_H> can anyone reccomend a good video codec pack for linux?
<kronoz> sokuban, well, is the windows partition hda1/hda2/hda3/hda4? sudo mount /dev/[windows hd partition]  /media/windows remember to make /media/windows first
<Chris_H> Kubuntu Dapper
<Chris_H> mainly using Kaffeine
<shawn__> ok. ive installed firefox and associated torrent files with azureus, but azureus doesnt work. does anyone know where the @#$! i can change this? one would think in Edit->Prefs->Downloads but, heh, nope.
<kronoz> Chris_H, libxine-extracodecs & w32codecs
<sokuban> that gives me read access, but I want to write on it
<kronoz> Chris_H, is this computer online yet?
<Chris_H> not yet, but i got the router off ebay last night
<gil> derfrysk: thanks///reading....that sucks the big one....
<Chris_H> is it just worth waiting until its online?
<defrysk> gil, sorry
<farous> chrisn: try searching for the proper name use adept or sudo aptitude search
<ahmeni> neuron_: your initial resolution, or change it while X is running?
<gil> ok maybe you can help me with my built in card reader
<neuron_> while x is running
<gil> on  my laptop....
<chrisn> farous: I have used adept.  It isn't there
<neuron_> xgl :D
<ahmeni> neuron_: check out krandrtray
<defrysk> lexmark is evil stay away from it , their cartridges are way to expensive and refills aren allowed
<uniq> sokuban: you can have it mountable by your user. if you set the 'users' option in fstab. then you can click it in media:/
<farous> chrisn: can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list file on the pastebin
<gil> it was available to the grad students in my department for really cheap
<chrisn> farous: yes one second
<defrysk> gil, the machine is cheap
<gil> got it for like 20 bucks.....worked ok in  windows
<defrysk> so is the company
<gil> yep
<defrysk> i had a lexmark too
<gil> defrysk, do you have any experience with these built in card readers....
<sokuban> under options I put defaults,user
<defrysk> now I have a nice samsung laser printer
<farous> chrisn: i think mplayer is installed by default
<defrysk> cheap and running like a charm
<gil> i have a tosh m40x.....i cant get dapper to pick it up
<neuron_> chavo, how can i get xgl to run when i log in
<bernier> hi, i have a sony network walkman (nw-e75) and it uses sonicstage to convert and transfer music to it. Unfortunately, sonicstage is for windows only and can't transfer music when running on wine. do you guys know anything with which i could trasfer my music to my mp3 player?
<uniq> sokuban: users to be able to unmount too.
<neuron_> and to wokr aswell
<shawn__> ok. ive installed firefox and associated torrent files with azureus, but azureus doesnt work. does anyone know where the @#$! i can change this? one would think in Edit->Prefs->Downloads but, heh, nope. Can ANYONE help? I can't believe this isnt a really easy thing to accomplish.
<defrysk> gil, http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<neuron_> work*
<neuron_> this is my last question :D
<aapzak> neuron_: you got it working?
<neuron_> yup :D
<farous> chrisn: oh it is in multiverse
<sokuban> uniq: so you are saying that if I put an s at the end I will able to write? I can read the disk fine I just can't write to it, it gives me an access denied
<chrisn> farous: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15341
<chrisn> So the multiverse repositories are there.
<chavo> neuron_, save this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15342 as ~/.kde/Autostart/compiz.desktop
<uniq> sokuban: i would use the options 'defaults,noauto,users' that will not automatically mount it at boot, but after login you can go to media:/ and mount it.
<uniq> sokuban: when you mount it as a user, you can also unmount it as a user, and I think you also can write to it as the user mounting.
<sokuban> ok
<neuron_> done
<neuron_> whould i restart X to see if it works?
<neuron_> should*
<farous> chrisn: no it is not. your 6 line should have universe and multiverse in it
<farous> !tell chrisn about easy source
<farous> !tell chrisn about easysource
<neuron_> restarting :P
<farous> chrisn: for an easy generated source list check ubotu link
<chrisn> thanks Farous.  Will do
<neuron_> nice
<neuron_> it works
<noteventime> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b264/noteventime/hmmm.jpg <- could someone help me with this?
<james_> if i want to add gnome desktop to my system, but not a whole truckload of gnome apps, do i just apt-get install gnome-desktop?? and then will i be able to choose the type of session i want at boot-up?
<neuron_> but i still need to run gnome-kde-decorator
<neuron_> and display settings still dont work
<aapzak> gtg guys, read and sleep
<aapzak> bye
<neuron_> bye
<shawn__> ok. ive installed firefox and associated torrent files with azureus, but azureus doesnt work. does anyone know where the @#$! i can change this? one would think in Edit->Prefs->Downloads but, heh, nope. Can ANYONE help? I can't believe this isnt a really easy thing to accomplish. Firefox instructs me to "Change the association in your preferences." but Edit->Preferences has nothing
<uniq> james_: there is no gnome-desktop meta package as far as i know. if you don't want all ubuntu-desktop i fear you'll have to specify package by package.
<aapzak> you're in a kde channel and are asking about firefox, maybe noone uses firefox here :)
<xwolf-> shawn__  you can download another torrent and change through the download dialog.
<aapzak> and ...azureus
<james_> uniq: ok, thank you
<aapzak> shawn__: I use Konqueror and ktorrent
<farous> me too
<shawn__> xwolf: the download dialogue doesnt appear, it automatically tries to open with azureus
<neuron_> chavo: the windows still dont have titlebars
<shawn__> yeah i want to use ktorrent, i just cant get firefox to open with it
<aapzak> ah
<chavo> neuron_, make sure in your compiz.desktop the the Exec= is all on one line
<JasonL> can someone help, i just made a new partition and it is mounted but i cannot write to it
<xwolf-> shawn__ you just couldnt get to edit -> prefs -> downloads -> show and edit actions?
<defrysk> shawn__, works here but it needed a restart of ktorrent and firefox
<xwolf-> JasonL an ext3 partition?
<JasonL> ext2
<xwolf-> is it mounted read-only?
<xwolf-> if yes, mount it with '-o rw'
<JasonL> rw in fstab
<xwolf-> do you have clearance to write there?
<uniq> jasonl: you must give yourself access to write to it. By default only root have write access to the mountpoint.
<neuron_> chavo: that was the problem, restarting x again
<JasonL> "/dev/sda6 /media/sda6 ext2 nouser,defaults,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 1" in fstab
<xwolf-> JasonL i think adding 'user' will do it
<JasonL> changing nouser to user?
<uniq> jasonl: you don'
<xwolf-> lemme check.
<JasonL> or just add user
<JasonL> ok
<JasonL> sorry uniq??
<uniq> jasonl: you don't need all that. "/dev/sda6 /media/sda6 ext2 defaults 0 1" would do it. it's all defaults.
<JasonL> ok =)
<JasonL> its sudo mount -a after fstab has been change right?
<JasonL> still get access denied
<chrisn> Just a random question.  Has anyone managed to get Konquerer to work with Gmail's advanced interface?
<uniq> jasonl: and. what you need to do, is to make a directory in /media/sda6, for example /media/sda6/jason, and give your user write access to it. that would be "sudo mkdir /media/sda6/jason" and "sudo chown username.username -R /media/sda6/jason"
<chavo> chrisn, yes but it doesn't work perfectly
<mrmist> Hi guys
<uniq> jasonl: "sudo mount -o remount /media/sda6" after changing fstab.
<JasonL> so i cant have access to write to the root of the driver?
<mrmist> I'm getting a error message when trying to load compiz
<mrmist>  GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<sager_> Is it possible to install kdevelop through Adept? When I type in kdevelop it doesn't return anything
<chrisn> chavo: ah anything special in the configuration.  I found that none of the links or buttons worked
<mrmist> Anyone seen this ??
<xwolf-> JasonL FYI, user is only about being possible for non-root accounts to mount it. nothing to do with write permissions
<noteventime> sager_, kdevelop3
<JasonL> ok xwolf
<JasonL> uniq, is there no way for me to be able to write to the root of the drive?
<uniq> jasonl: yes you can, but you must give yourself write access to it. giving users access to the partition mountpoint is generally not a good idea, you can of course mount the partition uid/gid but I do not recommend it.
<JasonL> well it used to be NTFS, and i wanted to be able to write to it
<JasonL> so i moved all my files from NTFS to my home foler
<JasonL> now i want them back on sda6 in the same order
<sager_> noteventime: ahhI had to fetch updates
<JasonL> that means putting stuff on the root of the driver
<JasonL> drive*
<mrmist> Anyone ??
<mrmist> I'm trying to get compiz to work
<noteventime> mrmist, old drivers
<JasonL> uniq, can i ask why you do not recommend it
<mrmist> I get "No managable screens found on display:0.00
<noteventime> You don't have the extension you mentioned
<noteventime> mrmist, are you running Xgl?
<mrmist> noteventime: ah... How do I install new ones ?
<mrmist> noteventime: How do I know? I've installed the compiz package. Doesn't it install the rest for me ?
<noteventime> mrmist, If you want to use compiz you need to run Xgl
<noteventime> it's an OpenGL accelerated xserver
<mrmist> noteventime: I've got it on my system, but I'm unsure if that's what Im actually running
<mrmist> "ps -A | grep xgl -i" gives me nothing
<noteventime> mrmist, then it isn't
<noteventime> !xgl
<ubotu> xgl is, like, "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<JasonL> uniq ?
<mrmist> Do I have to reconfiugure xorg.conf to load xgl then ?
<uniq> jasonl: hang on. on the phone.
<uniq> jasonl: 2 min.
<JasonL> ahh ok, sorry =)
<noteventime> mrmist, It's a whole new xorg :)
<JasonL> natures calling so ill take the time to answer
<uniq> ls
<noteventime> mrmist, You need to create a symlink from /usr/bin/Xgl to /etc/X11/X but talk to someone who knows a bit about it so you can be sure you get full performance
<noteventime> mrmist, /join #ubuntu-xgl
<kkathman> you have to have a pretty fast/current vid card for it to work also mrmist
<noteventime> no
<JasonL> back
<noteventime> kkathman, I've been using it on an old Geforce2 mx440 without any problems
<noteventime> All eye candy on
<kkathman> well, I wouldnt call that old tho :)
<noteventime> it's 5 years old
<uniq> jasonl: yes, you can just give yourself write access to the mountpoint and below. This is how to do it: Make sure sda6 is mounted. if not; "sudo mount /media/sda6", then "chown username.username -R /media/sda6". and you've got full access to the partition root.
<ahmeni> Older nvidia cards work with xgl, but older Radeon cards don't :(
<noteventime> kkathman, 5 years old :) It works on old tnt2 cards without any problem
<kkathman> alot of newer PCs have very insufficient vid cards in them so it pays to double check the specs needed... thats all I'll say :)
<JasonL> ok, why would you advise against it may i ask?
<uniq> jasonl: why it is bad practice, good question, i just never do it, might not be bad practice at all, actually.
<JasonL> ok
<JasonL> i wouldnt trust myself with root access to / but to another partition i like to have control of all =)
<JasonL> uniq mount: invalid option -- R
<uniq> jasonl: yes, I was thinking that too, but it's not critical as it's just for user stuff. So it won't be a problem :)
<uniq> jasonl: try -r then.
<JasonL> ok =)
<ciccio> hi there
<uniq> hi ciccio.
<ciccio> I'd like to mount a ntfs partition rw but I am not able to, what can I do
<ciccio> ?
<uniq> jasonl: -R is correct for chown.
<JasonL> chown: `/media/sda6/lost+found': Permission denied
<JasonL> chown: changing ownership of `/media/sda6': Operation not permitted
<DaSkreech> !tell ciccio about NTFS
<JasonL> yeh, i typed it wrong =)
<JasonL> but then go that
<uniq> jasonl: ah.. my mistake. put sudo infront.
<JasonL> got*
<JasonL> oh yes
<h3sp4wn> ciccio: Captive ntfs
<JasonL> silly me, i should of seen that too *bangs head*
<JasonL> im not that dumb, honest =P
<noteventime> ciccia, you need ntfs tools
<uniq> jasonl: me neither, honest :)
<ciccio> and is there a way to browse samba shares via kde ?
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Hello again :)
<JasonL> =) it works
<JasonL> ty uniq
<uniq> ciccio: you can use smb:/ in konqueror.
<uniq> jasonl: no problem. happy to help. :)
<JasonL> wish i knew as much about linux as i do windows
<nikkiana> hi DaSkreech
* DaSkreech waves at the nikki one
<ciccio> uniq: but is there a sort of smbtree with a gui ?
<DaSkreech> JasonL: You'll regret that one day
* nikkiana has a melted brain and thanks the heavens that Kubuntu is easy to deal with.
<uniq> ciccio: there is a utility called "smb4k"
<JasonL> the fact i know alot about windows?
<DaSkreech> Yeah that too :)
<JasonL> lol
<JasonL> i already do
<JasonL> more employers want linux, and im just leaving school and going into college
<JasonL> unfortunetly no college does anything to do with linux =(
<DaSkreech> JasonL: Really?
<JasonL> yes
<uniq> nite ppl. going shopping with my GF tomorrow, need alot of sleep.
<DaSkreech>  JasonL: More peopel ask about Linux than Windows?
<JasonL> no, just these days people ask about linux more
* DaSkreech packs nikkiana's brain into a nice mold and puts it to freeze
* nikkiana thanks DaSkreech 
<JasonL> theres alot more jobs wanting linux experience
<judgen> dell has high demand on linux techies
<JasonL> i myself want to be self employed
<DaSkreech> JasonL: Thats very interesting I should move ot your place
<h3sp4wn> JasonL: I made did quite a good contract which involved writing scripts to check iis was running - interface for restarting certain services from windows over ssh - migrated 1000 websites from one to the other with less than 5 mins downtime
<judgen> dell now has 25 of its server customers running linux
<judgen> 25%
<judgen> and its growing fast
<DaSkreech> judgen: See that's not a majority
<JasonL> sounds cool h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> JasonL: That was nt 4 to windows 2000 (mainly in cygwin though using a few tools from the server resourcekit)
<DaSkreech>  and it's still bug #1
<JasonL> i couldnt get my head around cygwin
<judgen> even though apache looses ground, in the real server tasks (not http) microsoft is loosing over 3% a year
<JasonL> the world will be a better place when bug #1 is fixed
<h3sp4wn> Do you think it ever will be ?
<judgen> DaSkreech: concidering that dell started supporting linx 2 months ago i think 25% is impressive
<JasonL> one day, its not going to happen over night though
<JasonL> once people begin to realise that it really is free and good
<h3sp4wn> Who do you think will do it - google is the only company at this moment I think capable
<judgen> that shows the overwhaleming demand for linux even in the dell-wintel camp
<JasonL> i think we shall have to work together
<JasonL> no single person or company will be able to do it
<ciccio> hdb1 is still unaccessible
<ciccio> dr-x------ 1 root root 102400 2006-06-08 07:59 hdb1
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: You forget who makes google powerful :)
<JasonL> the users =P
<judgen> haha some dude at osnews posted that ms should buy google, i LOL at that motion. since microsoft couldnt afford it even if they sold their windows division
<judgen> google is valued at more than 2/3 of the total dm of microsoft.. that means, in reality that if ms wants to buy google they have to sell everything they own except the hardware portion =)
<JasonL> what linux really needs is someone to start selling it as standard on pcs
<ciccio> bye thanks
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: But users on their own cannot convince business to use things easily - If google produced a desktop
<judgen> JasonL:  NO
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: have you seen the Linux Use and Firefox Use survey?
<ahmeni> Argh
<JasonL> how no?
<ahmeni> Chinese characters are showing up in firefox, but not konqueror :(
<judgen> what linux need is a governmetn that makes opensource mandatory (in denmark they have gone faar in thet direction)
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: No but I don't trust market research
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: it was done but OSDL and Mozilla
<kkathman> JasonL:  actually you arent that far off... linuxheads wont agree with you, but from a global economic standpoint, thats what would push things forward
<judgen> ahmeni: have you installed the konq addons?
<JasonL> well IMO a good step will be getting linux sold with new pxs
<JasonL> pcs*
<SeanTater> My sound won;t work after upgrading dapper to KDE 3.5.3 -- can anyone help?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Most people who didn't want to answer / couldn't be bothered would be using windows
<ahmeni> judgen: what's the package called?
<DaSkreech>  both showed that businesses that are looking at Linux/firefox in the Business place are doing it mostly because the people in the business are asking for it
<JasonL> one thing that would definately help, awareness
<judgen> ahmeni: i dont speak chineese, try "apt-cache search chineese"  but with proper spelling =P
<judgen> i never knew that kopete had such an excellent irc client
<judgen> i always used ksirc, but after this venture i think ksirc does not stand a chance
<rackerz> can someone help me setup incoming/outgoing webcam in kopete?
<JasonL> has anyone actually been into a pc shop and tried to use a live cd?
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: the masses have power if they complain :)
<kkathman> judgen:  have you given kvirc a whirl??
<judgen> rackerz:  do you have wecam support in the preferences?
<DaSkreech> judgen: tried konversation?
<judgen> DaSkreech:  yes
<yonkeltron> i can't unmmount my cd drive!
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: I only complain if I am expected to use windows on my desktop
<kkathman> lol konversation is just pretty much run of the mill
<JasonL> i actually got thrown out of my local pc shop because i tried it...
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Yup :)
<rackerz> judgen yes i do. it all works the webcam just wont send out. if my brother asks to see my webcam it lets him because he is my network.
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Good thing I'm at a 90% Linux company
<judgen> kkathman:  the good thing is that it only uses one cpu process instead of me using many
<DaSkreech> we have 2 macs
<kkathman> judgen:  http://www.kvirc.net/
<JasonL> sounds similar to my problem rackerz, i cant send or receive files over msn in kopete
<judgen> kkathman: since i use many protocolls
<judgen> kkathman:  tried kopete irc-plugin?
<kkathman> I personnally hate that tabbed channel thing
<judgen> tabbed?
<rackerz> yeah i just want to use a webcam, why does it have to be so complicated?
<kkathman> and I havent found another IRC client that doesnt have that tabbed thing
<sager_> Does anyone know of anyone good, free, graphical boot managers?
<judgen> kopete?
<rackerz> not meaning to be rude there
<JasonL> do you have a router rackerz?
<rackerz> Yep. I've set and forwarded the port
<judgen> i have no tabs even as default in kopete
<kkathman> judgen:  yes, when you want multiple channels open...I want to see the conversation in ALL channels, not tab to see the first...then tab to see the second...etc
<JasonL> i think the router is the problem, i have all msn ports open but still no luck
<rackerz> yep. its stupid, kopete shouldn't even be asking for ports it should just try to let it all work.
<judgen> kkathman:  then use kopete
<judgen> kkathman:  there are no tabls
<judgen> tabs
<kkathman> judgen:  I use kvirc :)
<rackerz> judgen so do you have any idea how i can get webcam working?
<JasonL> i can understand it wanting ports, but theres not much info on what ports
<rackerz> yeah i know :(
<JasonL> anyone actually know what ports kopete uses for file transfer?
<judgen> rackerz: what chipset of you webcam
<judgen> rackerz:  i use a bt878 and it has worked for years
<Christmas_> Qt: 3.3.6
<Christmas_> KDE: 3.5.2
<Christmas_> kde-config: 1.0
<rackerz> judgen logitech quickcam messenger, it works in kopete fine. i can send my webcam to my brother who is in my network. just not to my friends who are outside it
<judgen> aaah, then its the usual forwading error
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: I was setting up a company I would use sunrays I like the smartcard way of doing stuff - does ubuntu support sunray server ?
<judgen> rackerz: just forward the regular webcam ports
<rackerz> judgen what are they?
<JasonL> judgen, what are the ports for file transfer?
<judgen> windows bypasses this by using a "lmited udp" connection
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: /me shrugs
<rackerz> judgen so how can it be fixed in linux? what are the ports?
<judgen> rackerz: try googling, but its not kopete specific.. wecams in tcp mode all work in the same ports (mostly)
<yannux> DaSkreech: are you here ? :)
<DaSkreech> yannux: Yes
<rackerz> MSN 1863-1863 tcp udp 192.168.1.2 (checked)
<rackerz> MSN 5190-5190 udp 192.168.1.2 (checked)
<rackerz> MSN 6891-6900 tcp 192.168.1.2 (checked)
<rackerz> MSN 6901-6901 tcp udp 192.168.1.2 (checked)
<rackerz> do they look correct judgen?
<JasonL> judgen i have 3891 3901 and 3900 open, the msn ports, still no file transfer
<rackerz> 6891 for transfer i think./
<yannux> DaSkreech:  yeah pv  ;)
<judgen> rackerz: ye
<judgen> sure does
<JasonL> oh, sorry
<JasonL> 3=6
<JasonL> got them wrong
<DaSkreech> Really?
<rackerz> ah :P
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> new math
<JasonL> 6891 6901 and 6900
<judgen> the webcam in msn uses udp so it does not work the same way.. you have to forward udp too
<judgen> not only tcp ports
<JasonL> sure is DaSkreech
<rackerz> so the udp ports as well as tcp?
<judgen> yes
<judgen> ofcourse
<JasonL> i have both open :(
<rackerz> i'll be back in abit then :P
<JasonL> transfers still jus hang
<mikedep333> hey guys, how do I put my comp in hibernate or the other power states from KDE upon my request?
<mikedep333> I know it works, since the power daemon can do those states.
<mikedep333> in my previous distro, I could do this from the logout/shutdown menu
<marcello> hello
<judgen> DaSkreech: you are becoming an regular in #kubuntu arent you =) i always like a regular =)
* DaSkreech looks around with shifty eyes
<aboapri> has anyone had problems with the screen saver not starting?
<judgen> aboapri: gl-screensaver?
<aboapri> any screensaver.
<mikedep333> aboapri, no
<mikedep333> I've had trouble with it continuing to stay animated
<judgen> mikedep333: is the preview blac?
<judgen> black
<march2> hi people, i just installed a kubuntu system dapper drake, but i cannot find out how to install the kde in my language with this new package manager
<JasonL> oo
<JasonL> transfers are working i think
<mikedep333> jedgen: preview?
<judgen> march2: what language?
<aboapri> the preview works fine, it just won't start on it's own.
<march2> italian
<mikedep333> judgen: oh
<JasonL> in kopete is there an easier way to send files than going through all the menus
<judgen> mikedep333: use kcontrol and look at the screensavers
<aboapri> it used to work, I think I broke it somehow.
<mikedep333> I don't use the preview for long enough
<judgen> JasonL: right click the username and add
<mikedep333> it only seems to stop being animated after dozens of minutes
<march2> in the list of the packages there are no language packs at all
<judgen> oh, you mean the msn protocol?
<mikedep333> it's really not a big deal though
<judgen> ok
<aboapri> I think I had that stopping animating problem before I had the not working problem.
<JasonL> judgen i dont see where you men
<JasonL> mean*
<judgen> screensavers isnt a issue if you have a apm screen manager installed..
<judgen> i have used the 2minutes-noaction
<aboapri> I think it was related to the power-saving mode, I think that if you don't have the power saving set up right, then when it tries to turn on, it just freezes your screen saver instead.
<judgen> then the screen shutdown
<JasonL> ahh i see it
<JasonL> im gonna hav eto reinstall kubuntu =(
<judgen> i will never reboot to windows again (except to try new beta apps for scummvm.org
<aboapri> the closest thing to windows I will run is reactos
<JasonL> and hope that when i end current session it no longer hangs
<march2> can someone tell me how to get all those packages i dont have in the list please
<judgen> i have osx86, beos and ubuntu installed, nothin needed in windows
<mikedep333> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<judgen> march2: what do you mean?
<mikedep333> march2: you may need to add other components
<march2> yes
<aboapri> beos huh?  I didn't think that really worked well on modern computers?
<judgen> then just add repos
<mikedep333> *other repositories
<march2> i need to install new software but there is not in the list
<judgen> aboapri:  VERY wrong
<march2> i already removed the # from the source list
<aboapri> I had the impression that if you had a newer computer your best bet was to shell out the dough for zeta.
<judgen> beos/zeta has better hardware support than any non win-linux os in the world
<aboapri> which I actually contemplated.
<MrKeuner> hi, is there a way that I keep both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop and let them do not see each other? I mean in the application menu's of gnome I do not want to see any Kapplications and vice versa. Also when I right click on a spesific file, gnome should not list a KDE app to use to open with. thanks
<judgen> including solaris in some cases
<judgen> and the 4 sec bootup is a nice factor why i still use it
<aboapri> yeah, I like fast boot times.  :)
<judgen> but i cant recomend it to anyone that wasnt part of the be.inc era
<aboapri> you run a free beos?  no zeta?
<mikedep333> MrKreuner: I think your asking simply for KDE not to show gnome apps and gnome not to show kde apps.
<mikedep333> in their start menus
<MrKeuner> yes
<mikedep333> *application menus
<judgen> aboapri: i have both
<MrKeuner> both
<judgen> but not actually free, i rin the bought R5-pro and Zeta
<mikedep333> well, I know that KDE and GNOME used to have incompatible menus
<mikedep333> so there probably is a way
<mikedep333> to restore that
<DaSkreech> aboapri: Is Zeta teh new Haiku?
<judgen> after getting used to the Tracker(tm) you get very angry at the very low speed of Explorer and X11
<aboapri> zeta and haiku are completely different.
<judgen> DaSkreech:  NO
<DaSkreech> ok
<aboapri> zeta is a commercial product.
<aboapri> haiku looks pretty promising, in like, 5 years maybe.  lol
<judgen> DaSkreech: haiku is haiku on new source, zeta is BeOS 6 maintained by a german comeny
<Chousuke> :D
<march2> added all the repositals but still no kde-i18-langcode files
<judgen> company
<MrKeuner> mikedep333/ can you give me more clues to do that?
<Chousuke> in 5 years it's too late :(
<judgen> aboapri:  haiku can do most things that linux can by now, but lacks software
<mikedep333> MrKreuner: In KDE, you can edit the app menu
<judgen> aboapri: we can play full speed quake3 now on haiku
<mikedep333> by right clicking on it
<Chousuke> there's no opportunity for new OSes anymore.
<MrKeuner> I see just editing them manually...
<judgen> Chousuke: stop beeing silly
<DaSkreech> judgen: Ah right
<aboapri> no kidding huh?  I thought haiku was not even in a usable state yet?
<mikedep333> yeah
<Mongey> !theme
<JasonL> which package do i install for firefox?
<judgen> Chousuke: all oss has a market, but the desktop are might be full
<aboapri> I never saw any downloads on their website...  save a dev kit I think.
<JasonL> mozilla-firefox?
<mikedep333> I think KDE and GNOME have different default folders to list the app menu shortcuts
<Chousuke> judgen: yeah. and Haiku aims for the desktop.
<Chousuke> not going to happen.
<Chousuke> it'll have its users.
<mikedep333> but I can't help you with simply seperating all of them myself
<Chousuke> but it's not going to spread everywhere.
<judgen> there is always imbedded devices, servers, handhelds, low-watt and many more categories where windows and linux dont cut it
<Chousuke> Hmm.
<judgen> in low watt areas window sucks ballz
<mikedep333> so does linux
<mikedep333> windows still has better power management I think
<Chousuke> Now that you mention it, Haiku might do pretty well on some media center.
<mikedep333> or at least it had decent power management before linux
<judgen> havent imcluded any powermanagement in wme above acpi, that is why f.i palmos can work longer on the same batteries
<Chousuke> it has a snappy, lightweight GUI :)
<judgen> Chousuke: sure is
<rackerz> judgen: the cam still doesn't work :(
<ahmeni> Haiku is pretty neat, I used to use Matchbox on my tv-top box
<judgen> and tracker+bfs makes it virtually the fastest ever
<judgen> rackerz:  wierd
<rackerz> judgen: indeed.
<judgen> are you sure that you dont have an internal firewall installed on you network that might fudge you up?
<aboapri> where can I find an iso for haiku?
<JasonL> when i try and open a .rar file with Ark it says that unrar is not in my PATH, but unrar is installed
<mikedep333> aboapri: I think haiku is too incomplete for them to provide one
<judgen> aboapri: i only have an vmware image, but that makes it slow as there are no drivers for the vmware "simulated devices"
<judgen> mikedep333: NO
<mikedep333> I believe haiku is just providing replacements for individual parts of BeOS
<mikedep333> oh, ok
<judgen> mikedep333: its available allright
<aboapri> oh, I see.
<rackerz> judgen: the only thing i have is a router
<aboapri> I would like a free os that doesn't take forever to boot up.
<judgen> but networking is beeing rewritten this summer, so i recomend waithin untill the bsd netstack is implemented
<EvilIdler> My Ubuntu boots real quick
<rackerz> you talking to me?
<rackerz> lol
<mikedep333> http://haiku-os.org/downloads.php?mode=user
<judgen> aboapri: it only uses a few mb (50 i think with full install)
<mikedep333> well, they hide their ISO alright
<judgen> mikedep333:  waht me to find it for you?
<aboapri> that minix3 looks promising too.
<mikedep333> judgen: if it isn't too much work
<aboapri> someone needs to build debian on top of it.
<mikedep333> I would like to tryout haikuOS sometime
<judgen> minix on the other hand is a very limited projedt, with no "real" progress in a while
<rackerz> judgen: what should i do? do you have any other suggestions?
<judgen> mikedep333:  they hare hireing theyr second full time developer this summer (the guy that is going to write the net-stack
<mrmist> Anyone know what the "i2c" module in xorg.conf is ???
<mikedep333> I hope that goes well
<aboapri> geeah....  maybe I'll just shell out the cash for zeta.  I hate the idea of spending money on software though, lol.
<judgen> rackerz: as i dont use usb webcams i dont know.... i only use bt-based cams
<mikedep333> I know that OSS projects that hire people and not others often have tension
<rackerz> bt-based?
<judgen> bt878  to be exact
<JasonL> where can i get unrar from?
<mikedep333> bt chipsets are nice and compatible under linux
<LinuxMonkey> !rar
<ubotu> somebody said rar was a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<JasonL> i have unrar free
<judgen> pci-card (with tv-tuner and two composite, one for webcam and one for regular comp-in, and also has a svideo in)
<judgen> hauppage usre does the best video in cards in the world for a sub1000 pricerange
<JasonL> E: Package unrar has no installation candidat
<judgen> and its supported fully in almost every desktop os ever created
<aboapri> so what do y'all think of reactos?  that's rather small and fast-booting....  seems decent...  but I somehow feel that being based on windows may taint it with evil.  :))
<mikedep333> judgen: I have a hauppauge wintv pvr 150 MCE with a conexant chipset, it is good but could be better
<mikedep333> aboapri: I love reactos, or rather will once it is more complete
<judgen> connexant? didnt thing they still exist
<LinuxMonkey> JasonL:  do u have your repositories universe and multiverse
<judgen> i have a brooktree chipset
<JasonL> yes
<JasonL> i enabled all
<mikedep333> judgen: like for one thing
<judgen> there is NO usb webcam that even compares to a real pci- bt878b
<mikedep333> with the mpeg2 encoding going, there is a 1 second delay with the video
<mikedep333> without it, it looks like crap
<aboapri> some guy at work was trying to say he's going to get a beta copy of vista today.
<judgen> i have no delay on my sends...
<mikedep333> either way, you can't hook up an interactive signal to it
<aboapri> and he totally expects me to care.
<LinuxMonkey> JasonL: you must not have multiverse enabled
<mikedep333> judgen: you do not have an mpeg2 encoding card I think
<seth_> Hello everyone.
<JasonL> ok
<judgen> yes
<JasonL> ill disable
<mikedep333> I have a BT card, not delay cuz it is software based
<aboapri> No matter how many times I tell people, I can't ever convince anyone that they should stop using Windows.
<JasonL> how do i disable just multi?
<LinuxMonkey> JasonL: follow guide here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuAddingRepositoriesHowto
<judgen> actually i have one ofthe few 64bit pci cards from hauppage
<mikedep333> hey seth_
<judgen> that includes an decoder
<mrmist> how do i "run Xgl as a session inside of an existing X windows session"
<seth_> hey mike
<mrmist> ??
<judgen> mrmist: why do you want xgl?
<mikedep333> mrmist: you can do that? cool
<aboapri> I work in a machine shop...  we have some CNCs....  one of them has been having problems....  it actually runs windows 95!
<seth_> Are there any web sites that have programs for ubuntu??
<aboapri> I have been trying to talk them into letting me install linux on it, but they won't!
<judgen> aboapri: seth_ dried using the repos?
<mikedep333> seth_: the vast majority of software for ubuntu is in the repositories
<judgen> seth: what functionality do you need?
<mikedep333> winehq has one for ubuntu for wine itself I know
<LinuxMonkey> seth_: we have many many programs built into the repositories, use adept to see them
<seth_> ??
<judgen> LinuxMonkey: apt-get ffs!
<LinuxMonkey> what judgen?
<aboapri> ok, so this question is probably going to sound real dumb, but how do I make a program start with kde?
<kkathman> what is an aiz file?
<seth_> WTF?/
<katakombi> aboapri out it in the autostart folder
<seth_> Why was I kicked?
<kkathman> anyone know what to do with an aiz file??
<aboapri> ok, where's that.
<kkathman> seth:  Nick collision
<aboapri> seth, change your name
<seth> will people stop pinging me please :P
<seth> will people stop pinging me please :P
<kkathman> seth_ nick collision
<chavo> aboapri, ~/.kde/Autostart or Go- Autostart in konq
<kkathman> seth: change your name
<aboapri> thanks
<seth> aboapri, just make sure that your file is executable, once you put it in Autostart
<DaSkreech> judgen: Yeah I'd like to see that ISO btw :)
<aboapri> can I just make a launcher?
<chavo> you can drag Icons from kmeu there also or put .desktop files
<LinuxMonkey> lol doent he learn
<seth> I'm tempted to ban him until he changes his nick, just to stop the annoyingness
<zblach> hey, can you rename a computer?
<seth> dude, change your nick already
<seth> bah, gone again
<LinuxMonkey> i sent him a msg he should of gotten it
<katakombi> hehe
<aboapri> ok, great.
<LinuxMonkey> :)
<aboapri> yeah, I needed KDE to autostart xfishtank.
<Sethwm2> Can you tell I am new??
<Sethwm2> LMAO
<aboapri> cause I got a cute kitty cat wallwaper.
<LinuxMonkey> lol
<Sethwm2> Sorry about that.
<aboapri> and the effect of fish swimming around the cat's head is just awesome.  :)
<LinuxMonkey> its ok Sethwm2 it happens to the best of us
<xwolf-> Sethwm2 you really got nick issues don't you?
<Sethwm2> lol
<Sethwm2> Yeah
<Sethwm2> I am new with linux and ubuntu.
<katakombi> maybe registering helps
<Sethwm2> And I am so confused.
<Sethwm2> how do I register?
<katakombi> i meant your nick
<Sethwm2> I know.
<aboapri> I have been using linux and ubuntu for about 6 months now.  and I'm still confused.
<xwolf-> /nickserv help
<judgen> ok yu wanted the haiku iso?
<aboapri> linux is like othello.  a minute to learn, a lifetime to master.
<judgen> DaSkreech: http://www.schmidp.com/public/haiku/images/rev17778_raw.tar.bz2
<judgen> thats the iso
<judgen> for haiku
<Sethwm2> REGISTER Nick
<Sethwm2> ??
<judgen> Sethwm2: what is confusing?
<DaSkreech> judgen: Thanks
<DaSkreech> 15Mb?
<judgen> DaSkreech: yes, highly compressed
<judgen> it extracts to about 50mb
<Sethwm2>  /msg NickServ <command>
<Sethwm2> ?
<judgen> its abcause they cant include any beos software, so you will have to download thet yourself
<judgen> DaSkreech: its a very basic, its only the base system
<LjL> 1) any idea why my DNS server settings are not remembered?     2) anyone else having the usplash shutdown screen not showing (actually, only the second part of it showing), except that it does show up *if* the shutdown is performed from KDM?
<judgen> DaSkreech: but with downloads it runs most beos software
<geotsai> sethwm2, learn how to use irc properly plz...
<honkertd> is there a good site where i can get a list of free useful software for Windows converts?
<honkertd> like myself
<LjL> honkertd: yes
<LjL> !alternatives
<ubotu> well, alternatives is should you require to change the default applications system wide, use "sudo update-alternatives --all" it provides choice where available to the machine. example: kde/gnome or nano/vi/emacs
<judgen> honkertd: the apps is all in the repos allready
<LjL> hmm no not that
<geotsai> what do u mean then?
<judgen> honkertd: just figure out what functionality you need and ask what pkg you need
<honkertd> i'm looking for an ftp client that supports sending between two ftp servers (like smart ftp for win)
<DaSkreech> the tags in adept rock :-)
<LjL> honkertd:
<LjL> !alternative
<Sethwm2> There
<LjL> h
<LjL> s
<ubotu> hmm... alternative is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<LjL> this one
<DaSkreech> judgen: tried using them to find out apackage you need?
<aboapri> you know what windows app I miss?  k-meleon.  that has got to be the greatest web browser of all time.
<Sethwm2> ?
<DrBair> aboapri: it can't possibly be better than Konq :-)
<Sethwm2> am I all set now?
<aboapri> I like it better than konqueror, to be honest.
<aboapri> but konqueror is quite good.  It's the best reason to use KDE.
#kubuntu 2006-06-09
<aboapri> konqueror and k-meleon both have that pre-loading feature that makes them fast to start.
<Sethwm2> Can anyone see my text?
<LinuxMonkey> yes
<Sethwm2> Thanks.
<aboapri> but k-meleon is gecko based, so I find it has a better compatibility rate than konqueror.
<DrBair> aboapri: KHTML has its advantages too you know
<DrBair> aboapri: and theres a project to integrate gecko into konqueror as well
<KuLover> Anyone in here use an ATI X850 XT?
<aboapri> Oh, I'm not dissing khtml, but I have had some incompatible web pages and crashes with konqueror.
<edulix> hi
<edulix> it's me or http://es.gizmodo.com/2006/06/08/uranium_jeans_tejanos_con_scro_1.html doesn't work well in konqueror?
<aboapri> now here's a question, why does epiphany suck so bad?  that's gnome's biggest weakness I think.
<chavo> edulix, seems to load fine here
<mikedep333> aboapri: because everbody uses firefox anyweay
<DrBair> aboapri: i never had any big problems with it back in my Gnome days. Nice and simple... almost too simple though
<mikedep333> drblair: yes
<mikedep333> simple
<edulix> chavo: the same in firefox and konqueror?
<mikedep333> that's what gnome is all about
<LinuxMonkey> edulix: works fine for me too, try changing your browser identification
<aboapri> no big problems, just ephiphany is slow and uncustomizable.
<mikedep333> edulix: that page works fine in konqueror on dapper
<chavo> edulix, looks the same in both
<edulix> I'm using konqueror 3.5.3 in dapper
<aboapri> firefox is great, but it's so frickin' bloated.
<edulix> and yes, changing the browse identification worked
<DrBair> edulix: do you have the correct video drivers going?
<LinuxMonkey> :)
<edulix> now changing back to previous works too
<edulix> weird
<LinuxMonkey> hehe had that happen to me on the wiki when editing thats how i knew that would work
<mrmist> Any way to restart xgl without restarting x ?
<aboapri> I love the slimmed down firefox you get with DSL or Puppy though.  anyone know how to get firefox installed like that on *ubuntu?  is that possible?
<mrmist> sorry.. I need a way to TEST xgl, and it would be best not having to restart x all the time
<haider> mrmist: dont think so
<judgen> what is the advantages of k-merleon vs konq or mozilla?
<distanceisdeath> hello, does anyone program using kate? or use kate at all?
<mrmist> hmm
<aboapri> k-meleon is slim and fast, very compatible, and very customizable.
<ahmeni> distanceisdeath: I do, what's up?
<mrmist> cant get it to work :(
<distanceisdeath> ahmeni, python?
<ahmeni> distanceisdeath: yup
<judgen> distanceisdeath: use kwrite instead
<distanceisdeath> ahmeni, when you use the for loop, it like boxes them up and tabs it for you.  i want to get rid of it. do you know how
<aboapri> the closest thing I've found in linux is kazehakase.
<judgen> aboapri: ok, but ff and konq is that too
<distanceisdeath> judgen, i like the there is a built in terminal
<eimajenthat> Howdy, anyone here familiar with old JetDirect's in LaserJet 4 Plus printers?
<aboapri> it's basically a slimmed down firefox.
<chavo> mrmist, you can rut it like this -> Xgl :1
<aboapri> on my computer, firefox takes almost 10 seconds to start the first time....  that's too much bob!
<chavo> mrmist, that'll load it into a small window on your desktop
<judgen> aboapri: im usually not impressed with slimdowns.. as they offer (mostly) less functionality
<judgen> aboapri: use konq then, its fast
<aboapri> k-meleon offers more functionality, in my opinion.  if you use reactos, give it a whirl.
<mrmist> chavo: yay :D It started
<judgen> and if you really want that app you can always wine it
<eimajenthat> it pings fine, but I can't get the web interface, and the printer finding programs in System Settings aren't finding it.
<judgen> well im off too bed
<judgen> cya
<mikedep333> just so you guys know, ReactOS will be releasing a new version within a month or so
<mrmist> chavo: It's just a emty screen though.... guess that's kinda' to expect :P
<mrmist> hehe
<mikedep333> .3, the networking release
<mrmist> goodnight judgen
<mikedep333> it will be a larger than usual improvement
<LinuxMonkey> mikedep333:  so we still like kubuntu better :)
<aboapri> bye judgen
<chavo> mrmist, sure but you can run apps in it, just do DISPLAY=:1 xterm
<mikedep333> I'm saying that you guys should wait for ROS to release .3 before you try out apps on it.
<chavo> then launch what you want from the xterm there
<distanceisdeath> k-meleon isnt that windows?
<mrmist> chavo: How 'bout "compiz" ?
<chavo> you can also use commandline switch to change the window size or make it fullscreen
<ubuntu> hi
<mrmist> chavo: Can I test it with the Xgl window ?
<aboapri> yes, I was simply mentioning earlier that k-meleon is the app I miss most since switching to linux.
<chavo> it's running in mine
<distanceisdeath> is it for linux also?
<mrmist> cool
<aboapri> no linux version is unlikely.
<distanceisdeath> okay
<aboapri> it's heavily windows-optimized, that is part of why it is so fast I believe.
<distanceisdeath> ahh
<mikedep333> aboapri: k-meleon works pretty well on wine
<mikedep333> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=1502
<distanceisdeath> is t here any other good browsers? firefox doesnt play multimedia and konqueror is annoying
<mikedep333> distanceisdeath: you need to add the mplayer plugin probably
<aboapri> firefox does so play multimedia
<mrmist> chavo: I'm able to start compiz in the window :) I've managed to run a xterm in there as well
<distanceisdeath> it doesnt have sound for me
<mikedep333> distanceisdeath: oh, grab opera
<mikedep333> I think it is for ubuntu
<mrmist> Any more functionality I can check ?
<distanceisdeath> opera is on linux?
<mikedep333> yes
<distanceisdeath> thats cool
<aboapri> yeah, I'm not going to do the wine thing....  I don't see how running a slimmed-down browser through a comptibility layer is logical.
<chavo> mrmist, make sure gnome-window-decorator runs
<mikedep333> aboapri: sometimes running apps on wine is faster than in windows
<mikedep333> it's not that slow
<mikedep333> and they work on integrating it with KDE
<mikedep333> and gnome
<mrmist> chavo: how do I start it ?
<chavo> aah my keyboard is all messed up in the window
<distanceisdeath> is opera in the multiverse, universe?
<aboapri> interesting.  I would simply assume that it would lead to longer load times though at least.
<aboapri> you got to get the .deb file off opera's website.
<distanceisdeath> ahh okay
<distanceisdeath> ahmeni, any luck?
<aboapri> I am unimpressed with Opera, myself.
<mrmist> chavo: er... it was not that way... hehe
<distanceisdeath> i just want a fast browser
<aboapri> Although I am impressed that they are porting it to wii....  I am so getting one of those.
<distanceisdeath> with multimedia
<distanceisdeath> i have a 360
<aboapri> I think the best bet for fast browser with multimedia is konqueror.
<erov> all you must do is install the multimedia plugin.. plays fine.. what's not working with you?
<ahmeni> distanceisdeath: it's probably the Auto brackets setting under Editor->Editing
<aboapri> I used to have a 360.  I sold it cause it is teh gay.
<distanceisdeath> not sure..no sound, mplayer is installed and the video works but no sound
<distanceisdeath> and purevolume sucks it up on firefox too
<distanceisdeath> i just play halo
<distanceisdeath> and halo is awesome
<distanceisdeath> lemme try ahmeni
<aboapri> the free60.org project had too many problems trying to get past the ridiculous amount of protection on it.
<distanceisdeath> huh?
<aboapri> also, I mainly just can't stand how loud the sucker is.  those 360s make a lot of noise.
<distanceisdeath> mine doesnt
<distanceisdeath> but i always have music blasting
<aboapri> that's crap, they all make a lot of noise.  I know other people with them too.
<distanceisdeath> the playstation 3's are destroy the competition so it doesnt really matter wii or 360
<aboapri> they say ps3 is going to have linux pre-installed.  :)
<aboapri> but it's also going to cost a small fortune.
<erov> i was gonna say..
<erov> :P
<distanceisdeath> 600
<aboapri> yeah, that is not a reasonable price for a game console, in my opinion.
<distanceisdeath> well, if they are gonna try to band homebrew that would be so gay
<distanceisdeath> like they do on the psp
<distanceisdeath> ahmeni, where is the editor option?
<DrBair> if i did anything, id go for the wii. the 360 and ps3 are too expensive for my tastes
<aboapri> then again, I'm a lower class blue collar worker, so I don't have a large disposable income.
<distanceisdeath> im fourteen
<h3sp4wn> Nintendo is the best games always has been always will be
<mrmist> chavo: how do I start the decorator ?
<distanceisdeath> hespawn, no
<ahmeni> distanceisdeath: Settings->Configure Kate, then the Editor-Editing section along the left
<erov> yes.
<chavo> mrmist, DISPLAY=:1 gnome-window-decorator
<DrBair> anyone know how to probe a device attached to a serial port?
<erov> *fires up the SNES emulator* ;)
<DrBair> grab some device info or something
<distanceisdeath> haha
<distanceisdeath> ahmeni, what do i uncheck/check
<leafw> is there any way in kmail to search for a particular field, not just on the subject field?
<ahmeni> distanceisdeath: unchecking Auto Brackets should do the trick
<mrmist> chavo: Nothing happens
<distanceisdeath> it was already unchecked?
<aboapri> I love my ps2.
<DrBair> leafw: yes
<aboapri> crazy taxi, and katamari damacy, that's really all I need.
<distanceisdeath> ps2 is final fantasy
<DrBair> leafw: edit -> find messages
<aboapri> I liked final fantasy x.
<distanceisdeath> yeah
<aboapri> x-2 was gay though.
<leafw> DrBair : I just realized. Thanks.
<distanceisdeath> x was the best NEW one
<distanceisdeath> ever played 7 or 8?
<h3sp4wn> distanceisdeath: any final fantasy after VI (ok 7 was ok) is no where near as good
<aboapri> and xii, I played the demo, it looks pretty lame to me.
<kunjan> anyone know how to make .torrents in dapper?
<aboapri> x was the only final fantasy I really liked.
<distanceisdeath> i dont play the new ones
<aboapri> the skill system and combat system gave an interesting element of strategy.
<distanceisdeath> kunjan, do you have ktorrent?
<distanceisdeath> yeah, i liked the graphics
<kunjan> distanceisdeath: umm  from the command line?
<aboapri> graphics schmaphics.
<distanceisdeath> look in your internet from the drop down applications
<aboapri> one of my favourite games is my activision classics collection.
<distanceisdeath> im just saying the graphics were good
<kunjan> distanceisdeath: cant see anything.. .it has to be from the command line tho.. going to be part of a script
<aboapri> graphics are overrated.
<aboapri> I miss the cga days.
<kkathman> overrated?
<kkathman> hehe
<jbirdAngel> its legal to run quicktime on linux, is it legal to use non quicktime programs to run quicktime media on linux?
<aboapri> black, white, cyan, and magenta...  who needs more colours than that?
<distanceisdeath> kunjan, its in my list.  try ktorrent in the command line, not sure though
<kkathman> aboapri: well we could all go back to green screens :)
<drbeams> i need a utility that will scan the network and let me see host names, ip address and thier coresponding mac addresses
<h3sp4wn> The green screens were usually hercules
<drbeams> and dump to a text file
<distanceisdeath> i never played any of the black and whites, ataris, nes and some snes
<aboapri> or orange.  ;)
<aboapri> I had an orange screen with a hercules graphics card.
<DrBair> jbirdAngel: afaik yes, but ianal
<jbirdAngel> DrBair: what does the last word you said mean
<jbirdAngel> youa re not a lawyer?
<drbeams> I am not a Layer
<drbeams> er loser
<drbeams> or er lawyer
<drbeams> :-)
<kkathman> lol
<aboapri> what is fun, is if you have one of those old monochrome monitors with composite video in...  you can watch dvds on it.  :))
<jbirdAngel> okay thanks
<distanceisdeath> haha
<distanceisdeath> ahmeni, thanks
<ahmeni> did it work?
<distanceisdeath> i reduced the 8 to 0
<h3sp4wn> aboapri: You use aaxine  for xine to watch films pi looks pretty good in it (you still see the patterns)
<JasonL> gah
* JasonL is in despair
<JasonL> what is meant to happen when you click logout>end current session
<aboapri> I also miss my mac plus.  system 6 is by far the best version of macos.
<h3sp4wn> aboapri: But the film is converted to ascii
<aboapri> yeah...  I love aalib.  :)  libcaca is also cool.  ;)
<distanceisdeath> im getting a mac mini soon, should i dual boot?
<distanceisdeath> :)
<kkathman> JasonL:  just what it says :)
<JasonL> no, seriously, what happens?
<kkathman> JasonL:  it should take you back to the logon splash
<h3sp4wn> what does libcaca do ?
<JasonL> mine doesnt
<aboapri> libcaca is colour version of aalib.
<JasonL> mine takes me to usplash where it hangs for a while, ends all processes and restarts my pc
<h3sp4wn> can it be used from the console ?
<kkathman> JasonL:  you are talking about the K-menu, Logout?
<aboapri> kinda reminds you of the ANSI bbs days....
<JasonL> yes
<aboapri> console?  I dunno, I would assume yes.
<aboapri> I always used it from VLC.
<JasonL> where you have "End current session" "restart" and "turn off"
<kkathman> JasonL:  yes it should just log you off your session and take you back to usplash and allow you to login to another session if you wish
<h3sp4wn> aboapri: I was looking for a console media player found aaxine by accident
<kkathman> JasonL:  if you choose that option that is
<JasonL> ok, is usplash where kde is started or the very simple kubuntu logo with the white text under it where processes are started?
<distanceisdeath> bbl bye
<Mongey> who has themed kde here? any tips?
<kkathman> JasonL:  there should be a splash that allows you to enter your name and password
<JasonL> no
<aboapri> google for libcaca, I don't use the console much, because frankly, I am not well enough acquainted with linux yet.
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> well there is on mine ;)
<JasonL> i get taking to the splash that appears before that on boot
<JasonL> and it takes ages for it to end processess and restart
<kkathman> hmm thats not right I dont think
<JasonL> =( i guessed that
<JasonL> but how to fix it
<kkathman> now thats a good question :)
<JasonL> could it be an acpi problem?
<h3sp4wn> JasonL: If you are using fglrx it happens often (not shutting down properly)
<LeeJunFan> uh, is it just me or did kopete lose the ability to go invisible to certain users with kde 3.4.3?
<JasonL> fglrx?
<mluser-work> Does anyone know which repo has skype?
<JasonL> and I have only just install Kubuntu
<kkathman> !info skype
<h3sp4wn> JasonL: Ati binary driverfs
<aboapri> easy ubuntu will install skype for you.
<kkathman> hmm
<JasonL> i restarted from live, cam here, and tried end session...
<JasonL> i have a ati card
<kkathman> oh wait
<h3sp4wn> Did you install the binary drivers though ?
<JasonL> i have not installed anything
<kkathman> skype is now owned by Mdollar so it wont be in the repos
<JasonL> im fresh from the live cd
<kkathman> right?
<JasonL> apart from the end session i did
<mluser-work> hmmm
<JasonL> its annoying me alot
<JasonL> and i would like to fix it asap
<Hawkeye> JasonL, can i help you?
<JasonL> you tell me =P
<JasonL> when i end current session i am taken to usplash and my pc restarts
<Hawkeye> what model of ati video card you have?
<JasonL> radeon 9550
<Hawkeye> you cannot start kde, is right?
<aboapri> that's the same model I have.  that card sucks.
<Hawkeye> the ati video card are not best for linux :-(
<aboapri> it even sucked under windows.
<JasonL> i know this now =P
<JasonL> im in kde now
<aboapri> for some reason, windows or linux....  always detect it as 9600
<ron_> when i go to adept and try to install sun-java5-bin, it downloads fine but i get an error when it tries to install.  anyone know how i can get it to install??
<JasonL> its just when i try and end current session
<aboapri> under windows, that made it slow as hell until you manually installed the 9550 drivers.
<isaid> alguien me puede ayudar a cofiguara kubuntu
<Hawkeye> JasonL, have you tried to download official driver for linux from ati website?
<YazzY> hi guys
<JasonL> no
<JasonL> should I?? I had no problems with breezy
<slow-motion> n8
<aboapri> the standard "ati" driver works best for me.
<YazzY> I have a kinda unusual problem with sound on my system. I had it working after initial installation of breezy but it stoped working when i upgraded to dapper.
<Hawkeye> iif you no have problem, no
<YazzY> i can play the sound files but nothing comes out from the speakers (which are ok since they worked before and work fine in windows now as well)
<YazzY> any slightest idea what can be causing my problem?
<aboapri> I had a bunch of problems when I upgraded.  Have you tried doing a clean install?
<YazzY> aboapri: no
<YazzY> and i am not intending either after hours of customization
<YazzY> there must be some other way to fix this issue
<aboapri> oh, re-installing the OS is pretty much my cure-all for any problems I ever have.
<Mongey> !ksmoothdock
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mongey
<Mongey> :(
<aboapri> that and beer.
<Mongey> how do i get ksmoothdock to run
<YazzY> aboapri: that's what the less knowledgable do
<aboapri> well, that's me.
<YazzY> hm, must be something in the device naming, my printer was /dev/usb/lp0 before and now it's /dev/usblp0
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: you around? If so is has kopete been modified for simplicity?
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: it's not been touched
<Riddell> oh, tabs by default
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: hrm, in the 3.4.3 I can't go invisible or always visible to people. Only my overall status. I just compiled myself and I can.
<Riddell> use 3.5.3?
<LeeJunFan> oops, yeah, that's what I meant.
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: that's ICQ protocol btw. I haven't really looked with other protos.
<Riddell> ICQ in kopete is always broken
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: well anyway, no real biggie, it's just that it worked before when I was compiling from svn pre .12, and then didn't when I upgraded to 3.5.3, then worked again when I compiled from svn again.
<kkathman> cant the koffice 1.5 suite use the msttcorefonts??
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: I was afraid it had been moddified to be like that on purpose.
<kkathman> I installed them, but they dont show up in koffice :(
<kkathman> maybe only oo2?
<fatejudger> I think that the atheros drivers are preventing me from using ndiswrapper, despite the fact that I disabled the interface using them
<fatejudger> could there be anything else that's conflicting with it?
<fatejudger> because I can't seem to get ndiswrapper's interface to show up
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: thanks for clarifying. :)
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Why are you using ndiswrapper with atheros ?
<fatejudger> I'd rather not use atheros
<fatejudger> the drivers are crappier
<h3sp4wn> Than the windows drivers ?
<fatejudger> no offense to the atheros devels, but they're reverse engineering proprietary tech
<fatejudger> it just isn't going to work as well
<h3sp4wn> No they are not madwifi is totally open source
<fatejudger> I know it is
<h3sp4wn> the only non free part is ath_hal atheros pay someone to write them
<_vladi_> hey, anyone here know how to pick which version of java I want to use? I know there is a command for it but I cant seem to find what that command is
<fatejudger> but they don't have access or know about any proprietary features that are used on certain cards
<h3sp4wn> Yes they do
<fatejudger> atheros is great, but I'm tired of going out in my living room and having my connection drop
<fatejudger> when I know that the Windows drivers don't do that
<h3sp4wn> have you tried madwifi-ng ?
<h3sp4wn> Are you using network manager ?
<fatejudger> the problem is that my router uses the atheros super G tech
<fatejudger> yes, I am
<fatejudger> which is part of the reason it's getting so damn complicated
<h3sp4wn> The atheros drivers in dapper do not support network manager properly
<Sanne> _vladi_, I belive it is: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: well another reason to use ndiswrapper then
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: madwifi-ng does
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Including super g
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: why would it be able to connect and work, but not as well as the windows drivers without madwifi-ng?
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: where is madwifi-ng located?
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: it's not in universe
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Because madwifi-old (one in ubuntu) does not support scanning an active interface whilst it is up fully hence the connection drops often
<_vladi_> Sanne: yes thats exactly it, thanks
<Sanne> _vladi_, you're welcome
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: okay, so I need to get the new madwifi packages?
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: You need to compile them
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: damn, okay
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: don't you have to compile those things against that kernel?
<distanceisdeath> whats madwifi, again?
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-ng-current.tar.gz
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: kernel headers should be enough
<fatejudger> what package does it replace?
<fatejudger> and hasn't someone compiled a deb for the latest kernel?
<h3sp4wn> madwifi-old is integrated into the ubuntu kernel
<h3sp4wn> edgy will probably use madwifi-ng
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> well what am I supposed to do?
<_vladi_> anyway to install the eclipse package without installing the gnu java bytecode interpreter?
<fatejudger> it sounds like it would be far easier to use ndiswrapper
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: blacklist the old modules
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: all you need to do is tar xvzf madwifi-ng-current.tar.gz then then run make and make install
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I know how to compile it
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: but I need to know how to disable the other one
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: if it's in the kernel, I can't just remove a package
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: It would be installed to a different location
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: so how to do I go about disabling the old madwifi then?
<_vladi_> is there something buggy with the eclipse packages? they require me to install mozilla-browser as well as the gnu java bytecode interpreter (when i alreayd have the sun jdk installed)
<fatejudger> there's an eclipse package?
<fatejudger> what's the point of using a Java IDE without Matisse
<fatejudger> you might as well use KDevelop or Kate
<_vladi_> what is Matisse?
<ChefWill> anyone use network-manager know how i can setup a network that is "Hidden" from public view to be displayed in the menu and preferences saved so id ont have to re-renter the info and pass each time?
<Hikaru79> _vladi_: it's a GUI editor built into Netbeans. Very powerful.
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: if I "make install" is it just going to overwrite the old madwifi stuff?
<_vladi_> ok sure, but i've built huge java programs before just with eclipse and its been fine
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: No it will install them to a different location
<ron_> can anyone tell me how to install sun's jre?  adept always fails in the install process
<fatejudger> Matisse isn't anything special, it just uses the grabbaglayout or whatever the hell it's called
<_vladi_> gridbaglayour
<_vladi_> yea i can write all that manually, its not a problem
<fatejudger> QT's GUI development IDE is far more mature
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: You need to add some stuff to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but I am trying to find the correct thing (I use 2.6.16)
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I hear that kernel is much better
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: I am using it with madwifi-ng , fglrx doesn't crash on reboot anymore and I have the realtime preempt patches on it its working well
<_vladi_> has anyone used KDevelop before? is it any good?
<_vladi_> i might just give it a go
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: the madwifi installer is asking me whether I'd like to remove my old madwifi modules
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: should I just trust it to do it right?
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: I would say so
<Kadran> is the amd64 version of kubuntu works for intel 64 or it is only for amd?
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: (even with old madwifi you can get turbo mode using iwpriv ath0 turbo 1 iwpriv ath0 xr 1 iwpriv ath0 burst 1 (It has all the features its just network manager doesn't support them)
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: damn, it didn't work
<_vladi_> Kadran: virtually everything that works for amd64 will work for intel64
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: it tried to install the package but it wouldn't let it since linux-image-2.6.15 conflicted with it
<Kadran> _vladi_: thanks
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: so much for that idea...
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Try running make uninstall from that directory
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Where you using checkinstall to make the package ?
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: lol, yes, I just did a make install instead
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I'm obsessive about having everything packaged
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: so how will I know that everything works?
<h3sp4wn> iwlist scan ath0 will look like this http://pastebin.com/768658
<KuLover> How can I configure flash to work with a compiled version of firefox, as opposed to the version in the repos
<aboapri> what's ath0?
<aboapri> lol, I remember it being the off-hook command for modems.
<umberleigh> hey. is there any easy way of editing the contents of a data dvd+rw disc in k3b? at the moment i'm having to copy the disc's contents to my hard drive, edit, then overwrite the whole disc.
<Sanne> KuLover, I'm just putting the plugin files into ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<KuLover> And it works that way?
<Sanne> KuLover, for me it does. The files for flash are named here: flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: You will need network manager to use the wext extensions instead of madwifi which is built against madwifi-old (unless you want to rebuild wpa_supplicant which is a pain)
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: how can I enable the "super g" speeds?
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: wext?
<mrmist> my screen gets all messed up during boot
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Generic linux wireless extentions
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: All the drivers should be using it eventually
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: iwpriv ath0 turbo 1
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: iwpriv ath0 xr 1
<h3sp4wn> iwpriv ath0 burst 1
<h3sp4wn> (dunno how do do that with network manager
<KuLover> Thanks so much, Sanne
<Sanne> KuLover, you're welcome :)
<mrmist> Anyone else but me experienced that the boot-up status-screen gets seriously messed up ?
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: so I'm pretty much stuck with the old madwifi stuff if I use network manager?
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: No
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: I just don't know exactly how it deals with it
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I take it you don't use network manager
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: I just set my wireless stuff in /etc/network/interfaces
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: any ideas on how to get it working with network manager?
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Just try it I think it will probably try wext by default
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I did, it can't communicated with the card
<fatejudger> *communicate
<fatejudger> Interface doesn't accept private ioctl...
<fatejudger> turbo (8BE0): No such device or address
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Has the machine been rebooted ?
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: can you do iwlist ath0 scan ?
<fatejudger> no, it hasn't been rebooted
<fatejudger> and yes, I can do the scan
<fatejudger> maybe I ought to reboot it then
<h3sp4wn> does it appear in the same format as mine before ?
<fatejudger> well not exactly, you have security enabled
<h3sp4wn> Or is there less text ?(the old way)
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: the format looks very similar to yours
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: if you want I can pastebin it
<h3sp4wn> ok
<fatejudger> http://pastebin.com/768738
<h3sp4wn> (It probably would be best to reboot though)
<h3sp4wn> That is the new driver though
<ChefWill> u
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: alright, let me reboot
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I restarted but the hardware wouldn't load
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I think that ndiswrapper might be conflicting with the atheros drivers
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: so iwlist scan ath0 did nothing ?
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I can't connect to the internet
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I'm on my desktop now
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: it refuses to connect to my AP now
<trip> Any of ya know of a way to work with .daa files from linux?
<Mongey> thunderbird is nowhere tobe found
<Mongey> how do i run it?
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Add ndiswrapper to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<darkseed> how do i fix nvidia screen freeze ive tried everything? please help!!!
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Can you connect to the network with iwconfig
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: honestly, I didn't try
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I figured that network manager did its best
<fatejudger> heh
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: ok, when booting Kubuntu it stops at "Loading hardware drivers"
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: this happened before I blacklisted ndiswrapper as well
<danial> Hello
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I just figured that ndis and atheros were conflicting
<danial> I am having some problems with DNS lookup on my ubuntu system
<danial> this problem just popped up a few days ago
<ljl> danial: i have DNS problems too. what's the problem precisely?
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: wait until it comes up and then do /sbin/ifconfig -a (see if ath0 is there)
<danial> Whenever I change domains, it takes a good while
<ljl> hm different from my problem then. i simply can't get a DNS server to stay set up
<danial> mine will connect, but it takes around 10 seconds
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: ath0 is there, but so it wifi0_ifr
<fatejudger> *is
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Thats normal wifi0 is for wext
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: then why does it not boot up correctly?
<scast> where i configure the network in kubuntu?
<ljl> scast: K / System Settings / Network Settings
<ljl> if you're lucky
<kkathman> yeah be careful :)
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Sometimes it stops at the restricted modules part when its checking disks for me
<kkathman> if you have both gnome and kubuntu installed...use sudo network-admin instead
<ljl> ... /etc/network/interfaces if you're less lucky, and just bang your head against a wall if you're even less lucky ;)
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: well then why isn't it connecting to my AP?
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: let me try to do it manually
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: try removing usplash and quiet from the kernel line in menu.lst and rebooting it again (more verbose information)
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: nothing comes of doing it manually
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: the cards acts as though it can't connect to any APs
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: sudo ifconfig ath0 up
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: let me restart with verbose
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: yes, I tried that
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: iwlist scan ath0
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: it says it's connected to my AP
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: at least on the iwlist scan ath0 command
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: just run sudo dhclient ath0
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: tried that already
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: ifconfig doesn't say it's connected to an AP either
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: just the iwlist scan ath0 command
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: It could be network manager interferring
<fatejudger> I guess I could kill network manager
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: The iwlist implies the driver is working
<fatejudger> should I try that and test it again?
<gurumeditationer> is there a smart reason that the gcc packages don't make /usr/bin symlinks?
<ljl> gurumeditationer: you mean the ones older than version 4?
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: I would say so the vebose output would also be useful
<gurumeditationer> gcc-4.0 was the first one I installed
<gurumeditationer> "gcc" on the command line did nothing so I installed gcc
<gurumeditationer> s/Installed gcc/Installed the gcc package
<LjL> gurumeditationer: and that worked? (it should)
<gurumeditationer> Nope
<LjL> gurumeditationer: fact is, you might want to have several versions of GCC installed at the same times. so if you install a specific version (i.e. not just the package "gcc"), you won't get a symlink so that it doesn't conflict with the main version
<LjL> though it's strange that the "gcc" package didn't create the symlink
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: okay, I just tried disabling network manager and manually enabling
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: same thing happens
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: iwlist works
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: iwconfig says that I knows I want to connect to my AP, but it isn't connected
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: and ifconfig thinks the interface isn't connected at all
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I'm going to restart with verbose
<h3sp4wn> ok
<eimajenthat> hey, I'm having trouble with the ole nvidia kernel module
<eimajenthat> Apparently I've been running the nv driver, but I switched my xorg.conf for one I used on this computer before, and that one uses the nvidia driver
<eimajenthat> I have the package installed for the nvidia driver, but I get an error when I try to startx
<gurumeditationer> did you install the nvidia-glx package?
<eimajenthat> If someone can remind me where xorg logfiles live, I'll pastebin it
<eimajenthat> yeah, that's the one
<eimajenthat> I've had it installed for a long time
<LjL> eimajenthat: /var/log/Xorg.*
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: no errors are apparent, but it does stop while loading "wifi0"
<eimajenthat> and it's currently installed, and up to date
<danial> this whole DNS thing is a real pain
<LjL> danial: for all i'm concerned, i used to find it way nicer when i could just spit an IP address into /etc/resolv.conf =)
<Kadran> hi, i have two hd one with kubuntu (ext3) then i installed winxp (ntfs) after, and i can't add windws in the grub menu, any help?
<henrique> my Compaq V2000 doesn't see my pendrive, what's happening?
<NthDegree> henrique just mount it
<henrique> i already tried
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: We just need to find how to tell network manager to use wext
<gurumeditationer> Kadran: Have a look in /boot/grub/menu.lst, there should be a commented out example
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: why is it having trouble loading the drivers at boot though?
<henrique> by konsole i can see the files
<danial> I wasn't even sure what the problem was untill I noticed that "Looking up [address] " in firefox's status bar
<danial> But It made sense because pings where showing up fine, but taking a long time to run
<Kadran> gurumeditationer: i tried to follow this example but didn't worked, i don't know what i am doing wrong
<Darkseed> nvidi help on new kubuntu
<Darkseed> nvidia lol
<gurumeditationer> Kadren, do you know what exact drive/partition your windows installation is?
<LjL> gurumeditationer: for me, installing gcc does create a symlink
<mrfishhat> what kernal does 6.06 use standard?
<gurumeditationer> LjL, it seems like something magical has happened with me
<LjL> gurumeditationer: perhaps try "apt-get --reinstall install gcc"
<gurumeditationer> 2.6.15-23
<eimajenthat> http://pastebin.com/768798
<danial> Is there any way to competely flush all my network settings and have them regenerate themselves?
<gurumeditationer> I've just made the symlink by hand, it's all working
<eimajenthat> LjL: http://pastebin.com/768798
<Kadran> gurumeditationer: i have windows on a hd1, and kubuntu on other hd0
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Not sure about that I have just installed network manager and it seems to be not working properly
<gurumeditationer> What partition number is windows on?>
<eimajenthat> LjL: I thought I remembered seeing another slightly different error, about not being able to run an install script
<Kadran> gurumeditationer: sorry, i don't understand, it is on the whole hd space
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: it sounds like newer versions of network manager don't have this problem
<gurumeditationer> you on linux right now?
<LjL> eimajenthat: not sure what the problem might be
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: isn't it always that the "next release" will fix everything?
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: it's starting to get a little cliche
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: I am using network manager and it seems to be ok for me
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: you just said it didn't work
<Kadran> gurumeditationer: yes
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: you're also using the newer kernel
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: maybe that makes a difference
<gurumeditationer> Kadran, on a prompt: sudo fdisk /dev/hdb (or whatever the drive number is)
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: I just loaded it and ifdown ath0
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: And the connection came back straight away] 
<gurumeditationer> Kadran, then hit p and return to see a partition list, look and see which one is bootable
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: well I wonder wtf the problem is then
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: it must hvae something to do with that damned ndiswrapper
<h3sp4wn> does it appear in the output of lsmod
<Kadran> gurumeditationer: http://pastebin.com/768810
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I don't see it in there
<gurumeditationer> Kadran, shove this on the end of /boot/grub/menu.lst -> http://pastebin.com/768813
<Kadran> gurumeditationer: thanks alot gurumeditationer :)
<gurumeditationer> np
<gurumeditationer> try not to boot it too much
* havoc preps for putting ubuntu on his primary workstation
<Kadran> gurumeditationer: i hate windows alot but i have to work on asp.net do you know any substitute for it?
<havoc> lots of stuff to backup first though :|
<gurumeditationer> apache/php
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Try disabling knetworkmanager and adding this section to /etc/network/interfaces then run ifup ath0
<jbirdAngel> legal way to play multimedia files on linux in the usa?
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: http://pastebin.com/768819
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I got it working without network manager
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: and without that command
<Kadran> gurumeditationer: yeah tell that to the company, :( for the first time i feel home in the first day job,
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: it was strange, I just came back to my laptop, and it was working
<h3sp4wn> Without doing anything ?
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: well I had to get an IP
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: but that's it
<gurumeditationer> fatejudger: your ath0 device doesn't happen to be a Wistron CM9?
<fatejudger> Dlink
<fatejudger> DWL-G650
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Thats what the pastebin above had in it (so you could use ifup ath0 and ifdown ath0 properly
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I just activated knetworkmanager again, and once again it's broken
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Have you found anything about wext support for network manager
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: did you ever restart your computer after you installed knetworkmanager?
<_nathan> Hi, I was wondering how I can see my computer's specs (like ram ant ghz)
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: No
<gurumeditationer> Mines is a CM9 and it uses the Atheros 5212 chipset(hence the ath0) and it doesn't behave at all if it isn't given a iwpriv ath0 authmode 2 on boot
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I've been looking, but I've only come across WPA tutorials for Network Manager
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: I brought the interface down though
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: maybe you ought to restart
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: I don't want to use network manager
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: what's wrong with network manager?
<_nathan> I bet it's realy easy to find, but I just can't
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: I never have problems just doing it manually
<fatejudger> what about the bling factor?
<D0M1N8R__> Without a internet connection.. How do I go about getting the kernerl source. Vmware and Parallels both want matching kernel source
<fatejudger> lol
<_nathan> is there any cammand line text that will show me it?
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: When the connection is up see if the iwpriv commands increase the connection speed (the ones I gave you before)
<D0M1N8R__> Well I got a internet connection here so I can transfer the files over to ther pc using CD-Rom
<_nathan> anyone?
<gurumeditationer> D0M1N8R__, you better start rewriting it now because it took 15 years so far...
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Is the router a netgear WGT634U ?
<_nathan> ideas?
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: lol, okay, let me see if I can get it working again
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: no, it's the matching router for my card
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: Dlink something
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: do you want the exact model #?
<_nathan> common, help, I'm sure it's real simple!
<D0M1N8R__> LoL well as I said though I can transfer it using cdrom. Just dont have internet access at the other puter with kubuntu atm so apt-get doesnt work.
<_nathan> please... :(
<cbglasgow> something terrible just happened...ok, i removed the gcc base package using Adept and it uninstalled every single package in my Kubunty
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: I don't really need the model number (its just I have some custom images I have made for that particular netgear router)
<cbglasgow> Kubuntu*
<cbglasgow> i did it by accident
<_nathan> help me out a little
<D0M1N8R__> _nathan I missed the question
<gurumeditationer> download the debs you need from directories such as http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/
<cbglasgow> but geez, can anybody tell me why this happened and if it is fixable?
<gurumeditationer> then when you've got them on the netless machine use sudo dpkg --install package_to_install.deb
<cbglasgow> i just installed kubuntu all over again cause i didnt know what to do
<_nathan> DOM1N8R__: How can I see my system specs?
<kbrooks_> Riddell: ping?
<cbglasgow> gurumeditationer, are you talking to me?
<gurumeditationer> no cbglasgow, that was for D0M1N8R
<cbglasgow> any advice on my problem?
<D0M1N8R__> thanks
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: ok, so what were those commands again?
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: I'm on my laptop now
<gurumeditationer> I'm not 100% sure what your asking for, haven't you already reinstall Kubuntu
<D0M1N8R__> _nathan there is the kinfocenter
<h3sp4wn> iwpriv ath0 burst 1
<_nathan> D0M1N8R__:  What's that?
<gunjamin> can anyone help me please??
<D0M1N8R__> in KDE click K then system then kinfocenter
<mrfishhat> hi, i just got a tv tuner card and was wondering if anyone knew how to install it?
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: iwpriv ath0 turbo 1
<gunjamin> i've used google and cant find any answers
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: iwpriv ath0 xr 1
<kbrooks_> i need a kubuntu developer
<kbrooks_> and fast
<_nathan> D0M1N8R__: cool! thanx.  I knew it'd be easy I just coundn't find it.  bye
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: that last one gives a segfault
<gunjamin> please, i would really appreciate if someone could tell me why removing gcc uninstalled my whole kde
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Ok I need some help
<kbrooks_> gunjamin: it does not.
<gunjamin> it did for me
<kbrooks_> gunjamin: huh?
<kbrooks_> gunjamin: pastebin output
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I would like to delete a file from the windows side of my harddrive and I know it is a keylogger but it won't delete
<gunjamin> i removed it using adept by accident
<kbrooks_> gunjamin: show screenshots, etc
<gunjamin> and it uninstalled every package i had on kubuntu
<kbrooks_> gunjamin: did it mention kubuntu-desktop?
<gunjamin> i couldnt take a screenshot, it uninstalled my screenshot capturer
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> it tells me: That I can not delet the file
<kbrooks_> gunjamin: it didn't do that. are you one hundred percent sure?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> How would I be able to delete it?
<gunjamin> yeah i am
<gunjamin> i couldnt do anything
<kbrooks_> gunjamin: DID it mention kubuntu-desktop? do you remember?
<gunjamin> i just had a blank os
<gunjamin> why? what is kubuntu desktop?
<gunjamin> i dont think it mentioned that
* DaSkreech looks atta kbrooks
<DaSkreech> Whats the problem?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Can anyone help me??
<DaSkreech> lol
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Can anyone help me??
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Don't to the last one then
<DaSkreech> I don't know LiNuX_LoVeR_17
<kbrooks_> gunjamin: let me get this straight. you remove GCC, and then somehow removing gccc removes kde?
<DaSkreech> Whats the issue?
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: I tried that command again and now I can't stop the program
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Can you try?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> lol
<gunjamin> hey daskreech, i am cbglasgow if you remember me from earlier
<DaSkreech> I don't know again
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: so apparently I'm going to have to restart my computer, again
<DaSkreech> hi gunjamin
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> would you try?
<gurumeditationer> kubuntu-desktop is a "fake-package" that doesn't install anything itself but depends on KDE and all the stuff kubuntu needs to make it kubuntu rather than ubuntu
<gunjamin> yes, exactly kbrooks
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: I think that one is quite experimental
<kbrooks_> gunjamin: doesn't do that for me on ubuntu.
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: before you restart try
<gurumeditationer> so when you install kubuntu-desktop it installs KDE for you, it's useless on kubuntu because if you remove it it doesn't remove anything else
<gunjamin> hmm, what do you think couldve been the problem
<kbrooks_> gurumeditationer: can you try and duplicate with "apt-get remove gcc"?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> brb
<gurumeditationer> it's only for the ubuntu crowd that realise GNOME is pants
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: iwlist ath0 rate
<gunjamin> i will tell you the exact name of the package i uninstalled in ovne sec
<kbrooks_> gurumeditationer: its not only for the ubuntu crowd
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: but nothing responds...
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: let me restart and I'll try
<DaSkreech> ubotu: tell LiNuX_LoVeR_17 about ask
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: OK (that was just one I found out when I was messing around with madwifi on my netgear router
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: alright, brb then
<gunjamin> gcc-4.0-base
<gunjamin> that is the exact package i removed
<gunjamin> and it ruined everything
<gunjamin> gcc-4.0-base
<kbrooks_> gunjamin: h/o
<gunjamin> ok
<h3sp4wn> gunjamin: Did you try upgrading to gcc-4.1 (from debian sid or anything ?)
<gunjamin> no, dont believe so
<mrfishhat> any ideas what this means?
<mrfishhat> make[2] : Entering directory `/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build'
<mrfishhat> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<gurumeditationer> gcc-4.0-base doesn't provide anything that is system-essential
<DaSkreech> in fact I'm fairly certian it's not installed when you install ubuntu
<gunjamin> man, i wonder what happened then? i panicked as i saw adept uninstall several familiar package names
<gunjamin> like i saw it uninstall each and every one
<kbrooks_> gunjamin: what are these names?
<gurumeditationer> make is saying it's not got instructions for how to build the "modules" either you arn't supposed to type "make modules" but something else or somethings broke
<gurumeditationer> Are you following 2.4.x kernel compile instructions for a 2.6.x kernel?
<kbrooks_> gurumeditationer: hilight people
<gunjamin> ya know, stuff like gaim, konqueror, kaffeine, EVERYTHING
<gunjamin> all my apps
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Would someone tell me please, how I could delete a file from a windows partition on Kubuntu?
<gurumeditationer> you sure you didn't uninstall something else like bintools?
<kbrooks_> gurumeditationer: using: "part<tab>" (replace "part")
<gunjamin> i am maybe 95% sure
<kbrooks_> gunjamin: then you're nort sure at all
<gurumeditationer> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: before you can rm a file you must have A) the drive mounted readable and B) the permissions to rm it
<DaSkreech> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: Is it an NTFS partition?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Yes
<gurumeditationer> LiNuX_LoVeR_17, are you asking how to delete a file, or are you saying your having trouble with this one in particular.
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> and it is mounted
<DaSkreech> ubotu: tell LiNuX_LoVeR_17 about NTFS
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: I used the commands
<gurumeditationer> LiNuX_LoVeR_17, Ahh, forget it if its NTFS
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I am asking how to delete a file.
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: the iwlist scan ath0 says that it goes up only to 54 mbps
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> wait
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: what would be the best way to test to see if it's working or not?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> ok here is why
<gunjamin> all i can say though is, this is my first day using ubuntu and i was kinda ticked off that i was able to screw up everything so easily
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: what about iwlist ath0 rate
<gunjamin> but i guess thats where linux's power comes from
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: wtf, current bit rate is 6 mbps
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> there is a virus but it is hidden and I can only see it from the linux side so I was hoping I can delete the file or at least rename it.
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: What is the max one listed as ?
<kbrooks_> gunjamin: very powerful
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: 54 mbps
<kbrooks_> gunjamin: admin privileges should not be used lightly
<gunjamin> so kbrooks, it is not unusual at all that i would be able to F&*# up everything so quickly, right?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> is that possible?
<h3sp4wn> gunjamin: I think badly messing it all up is part of learning to use linux
<gunjamin> yeah, definitely
<gunjamin> i did learn alot today so far though
<gunjamin> i really like linux
<gurumeditationer> It can have a steep learning curve at times, gunjamin
<gurumeditationer> But think of it like this, Linux is probably the last OS you'll ever have to learn.
<gunjamin> the learning curve is definitely pretty steep
<h3sp4wn> gurumediationer: Do you never think plan 9 will take off
<h3sp4wn> gurumediationer: The ideas are good in it
<gunjamin> i have dabbled quite a bit previously with puppy linux
<DaSkreech> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: technically yes but you stand a chance of messing up your partitons
<gunjamin> but it is a very simple linux distro
<gunjamin> has anyone here tried puppy?
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Plan 9?
<DaSkreech> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: Why don't you boot into safe mode for Windows and delete it?
<h3sp4wn> Its a research operating system by bell labs (more unix than unix)
<gurumeditationer> h3sp4wn, plan 9 is nice right enough, it's even by one of the ol' unix boys. But *nix has too much momentum now.
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> good plan
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: I'm guessing that the driver didn't end up installing right
<gunjamin> nobody here has tried puppy linux?
<gurumeditationer> Plus if a truelly compelling feature/ideology takes hold linux will change to adopt it.
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Thanks never thought of that
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: What are you going to do rebuild network manager ?
<DaSkreech> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: If that doesn't work the new Knoppix allows you to delete from NTFS
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: I have no idea
<DaSkreech> It's still kinda dangerous so UB!
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: I'm really out of ideas
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: But it can connect ?
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: yeah, I'm on my laptop right now
<gurumeditationer> LiNuX_LoVeR_17, you better be prepared for a ruined filesystem. It may not be likley but it's still possible so don't do anything to a NTFS partition that holds important shit
<gunjamin> question...i notice you all address someone whenever you talk to them...do you type this manually or automatically?
<h3sp4wn> when I do the iwpriv turbo (if I connect to a supported ap I get 108mps)
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> got it
<gurumeditationer> gunjamin, in most IRC clients you can type half the name then hit tab
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: the command is sudo iwpriv ath0 turbo 1, right?
<h3sp4wn> yes
<gurumeditationer> gunjamin, you get the same sort of completion you'd get on bash
<DaSkreech> ubotu: tell gurumeditationer about language
<gunjamin> ahh, cool
<gunjamin> gurumeditationer: thanks
<fatejudger_> DaSkreech: you're complaining that he said "shit"?
<DaSkreech> Kinda some people still find it offensive :)
<fatejudger_> DaSkreech: would you be one of them?
<KuLover> Is there a way to have certain directories remember view modes in Konqueror?
<lwells> I was wondering if someone can help me install a printer
<gurumeditationer> Being offended by certain words is so arbitrary
<DaSkreech> No but I'd like to feel tha parents would be alright with young ones being able to come here and ask questions
<gurumeditationer> If I had said "poo" would it still be offensive? It'd still be conjuring the same image.
<fatejudger_> DaSkreech: oh yeah, because my little cousin comes in here all the time at discuss the nuances of Linux
<AMEGALUSX> hey
<fatejudger_> not only that, but what language haven't little children heard by now?
<lwells> I am able to select a driver, but then it tells me that it does not excist or I do not have permission to load it
<AMEGALUSX> this is my final name
<AMEGALUSX> used to be gunjamin
<DaSkreech> fatejudger_: Not really for me to judge
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: what do you think I ought to do then?
<lwells> I mean , if the driver is on the list why wont it load it?
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: I'm guessing I'd have more success starting from zero
<gurumeditationer> lwells, a driver for what?
<fatejudger_> probably a printer
<fatejudger_> I get the same error for mine, it's pretty dumb
<KuLover> Is there a way to have certain directories remember view modes in Konqueror?
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Could try building 2.6.16
<lwells> a photosmart 7350 HP printer
<fatejudger_> lwells: try using the hpjis driver
<fatejudger_> lwells: not just the standard generic one
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: (madwifi is not in that at all so madwifi-ng) definately works perfect (thats what I use
<lwells> I did, it is on the list, but tells me that it cannot load or I do not have permissions
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: I've never compiled my own kernel before
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: is there a tutorial on the wiki or something?
<lwells> If it is on the driver list, it should be there right?
<AMEGALUSX> compiling your own kernel...sounds scary
<fatejudger_> lwells: should be right around that driver
<fatejudger_> lwells: there should be several drivers with your printer name
<fatejudger_> lwells: after you select your printer that is
<fatejudger_> lwells: well, maybe it's before
<fatejudger_> lwells: yeah, before
<lwells> Yes I see that driver, but when I try to load any of them it gives me an error
<fatejudger_> lwells: well that's damn strange
<lwells> It says it does not exist or that I do not have the propermissions
<fatejudger_> yeah, I got that error too, but hpjis worked
<lwells> Same error?
<fatejudger_> lwells: exact same error
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto
<morla> hi there. i'm about to mkfs.ext3 a 40gb partition. are there any important parameters (blocksize?) to set?
<lwells> I tried ignoring the error, but the printer just spews out blank pages
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: The best way to get the .config is to copy it from /boot/config-2.6.15 - then just run make-kpkg --initrd --revision=custom4 --append-to-version=-v1 binary
<Lunar_Raven> you're sure you're picking the one that says -hpjis at the end?
<Lunar_Raven> @lwells
<AMEGALUSX> morla, you should just use default
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: You will end up with 4 debs
<AMEGALUSX> thats what i do
<lwells> Yes, and it also says it is the recommened one
<morla> simply mkfs.ext3 /dev/mapper/etc ?
<lwells> the exact message is "Unable to create the Foomatic driver [HP-PhotoSmart_7350,hpijs] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation."
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: should I get the latest stable?
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Yes
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: First time through I would not remove anything just copy the .config from /boot
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: then run make menuconfig don't change anything
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: then make-kpkg --initrd --revision=custom4 --append-to-version=-v1 binary
<Lunar_Raven> hmmm very odd
<Lunar_Raven> you could try it with super user permissions
<Lunar_Raven> sudo kprinter
<lwells> Do I need to be in admin mode?
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: alright, well I need to go get something to eat
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: thanks for your help
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: You need to do that stuff as root or in fakeroot
<Lunar_Raven> no sir, just in a console type 'sudo kprinter'
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: alright, I'll right that down
<fatejudger_> heh
<Lunar_Raven> it'll ask for your root password
<lwells> Well I just went into admin mode, lets see what happens
<Lunar_Raven> k
<Lunar_Raven> try that
<lasindi> Hi all, how do I change the workgroup in Kubuntu for Samba filesharing? I can't find it anywhere in the File Sharing section of the System Settings
<Lunar_Raven> because the driver should work
<lwells> It did say I may not have had the proper permissions
<Lunar_Raven> yeah
<Lunar_Raven> hope that's it
<Lunar_Raven> :P
<KuLover> Is there a way to have certain directories remember view modes in Konqueror?
<fatejudger_> h3sp4wn: which version of the kernel should I be downloading?
<lwells> thanks all, i might be back
<Lunar_Raven> ok
<Lunar_Raven> good luck
<Lunar_Raven> There should be Ku
<Lunar_Raven> not sure if there is or how, though :O
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I'm still logged into my desktop
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: 2.16.whatever the latest point release is
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: there's a few different ones you can download at kernel.org
<h3sp4wn> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/patch-2.6.16.20.bz2 (latest stable version)
<h3sp4wn> no thats just the patch
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: yeah
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: that's why I asked
<h3sp4wn> ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.16.20.tar.gz
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: ok, cool, thanks
<Search4Lancer> ahhhh stupid question..... how do I extract a .bin?
<h3sp4wn> what type of bin
<Search4Lancer> the java runtime environment bin
<Search4Lancer> since apparently Kubuntu doesn't come with java installed
<saj> !avi
<ubotu> from memory, avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DaSkreech> Search4Lancer: A) You can apt-get Java
<DaSkreech> Search4Lancer: b) for future reference if you know the bin file is not a CD image you can ./binfilename.bin to run it
<Search4Lancer> DaSkreech: no I can't, my apt is broken, as explained in the forums
<DaSkreech> Search4Lancer: Well want me to grab the dependency list and the URLs so you can manually install it?
<Search4Lancer> when I try to ./ it it says permission denied.... even though I'm in as root
<DaSkreech> Search4Lancer: a) I think it comes with a README or an INSTALL file
<Search4Lancer> that's rediculous..... and in any case, I don't see one
<DaSkreech> Search4Lancer: b) have you checked the permissons on it It may not have the executable bit set
<Search4Lancer> well, I can't now, as right clicking on it just froze my damned desktop (as right clicking on archives tends to do)
<DaSkreech> hmm
<DaSkreech> there wasn't any instructions on the page you got it from?
<Desh> Does anyone know how to correctly install fglrx onto Dapper (Xorg 7, ATI Mobility 9700, nForce3 motherboard chipset)
<Search4Lancer> oh sure, sure... found the instructions now...
<AMEGALUSX> im confused about something....is it not possible to login as root in ubuntu?
<Desh> Yes.
<DaSkreech> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<DaSkreech> Wow :)
<DaSkreech> !women
<ubotu> The Ubuntu women project women and men hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<AMEGALUSX> what?
<AMEGALUSX> what is !root
<DaSkreech> AMEGALUSX: It asks the local Ubuntu robot a question
<DaSkreech> ubotu: tell AMEGALUSX about root
<AMEGALUSX> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<DaSkreech> There you go :)
<AMEGALUSX> cool
<Desh> AMEGALUSX: At the login screen, select a console login, enter your username as root, same pass you use for your primary user, then type: startx
<LjL> uh?
<Search4Lancer> great.... the install failed...
<lwells> I need to squeeze some speed out of my system, how can I do tht
<AMEGALUSX> what does startx do
<Search4Lancer> why in the flyin hell does kubuntu not come with a java runtime environment already installed!?!?
<DaSkreech> It starts X
<LjL> starts X... but i'm not sure what you're saying Desh
<DaSkreech> Search4Lancer: Not free software
<AMEGALUSX> and X would be an X windows session?
<lwells> I am on a 500 mgz machine, little on the slow side
<D0M1N8R__> is there a basic category break down some where of how this 3Gig is used up on kubutu install.  Doesnt seem like there is anything really installed.
<Desh> o_O LjL, startx is the command you would use at the black screen to sart the GUI.
<LjL> AMEGALUSX: yeah. the X server, more precisely
<AMEGALUSX> ahhh, that is helpful
<DaSkreech> D0M1N8R__: What do you want?
<LjL> Desh: i know that, what i'm not understanding is the other part of what you said
<AMEGALUSX> cause i have been stuck in the console before
<lwells> Is there something that I can tweek to have the computer run a little faster?
<Desh> Search4Lancer: enable repositories and install sun-java5-lib and sun-java5-jre
<DaSkreech> lwells: You can turn off services you aren't using I would guess
<LjL> AMEGALUSX, Desh: but the usual way to start the X server is "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" (or kdm start, depending), not startx
<DaSkreech> Desh: his apt is broken
<Search4Lancer> Desh: pay attention please - I can't
<Desh> LjL: on the login screen you select a console Login, one of the buttons there lets you choose b/w different logins or reboot
<DaSkreech> Search4Lancer: No need for that
* Search4Lancer is extraordinarily frustrated at the moment, kay?
<Desh> Search4Life: Wait, you are using apt-get correct?
<LjL> Desh: hm, so you're saying to login with username "root" and password same as your user's?
<Desh> LjL: Yes
* DaSkreech nods. And we are trying to help
<lwells> Are there ways in linux to overclock the processor?
<LjL> Desh: but that won't work, unless you've manually enabled the root account and assigned it a password
<AMEGALUSX> you overclock your processor in the bios
<Search4Lancer> yes Desh, I know how to use apt-get - see this: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=5884.0
<Desh> LjL: No, Kubuntu/Ubuntu is designed to use the pass you designate your primary user
<AMEGALUSX> if your motherboard allows it
<lwells> guess that was pretty naive of me
<LjL> Desh: yes. but it's *not* designed to have the root account enabled at all, so you just can't login with user "root"
<LjL> Desh: you've got to login with *your* user, and then use "sudo"
<Desh> LjL: you can from the console
<lwells> Is there anything else that i can use in linux to speed things up?
<DaSkreech> lwells: Turn off things you aren't using
<LjL> Desh: uh, no you can't. not unless you installed in Expert mode (thereby enabling root, should ask for its password during installation) or enabled root manually
<lwells> How do i do that??
<Desh> LjL: Hmm I installed it normally and I can do that
<AMEGALUSX> is loggin in as root kinda dangerous security-wise?
<LjL> Desh: well, i'm really positive that it shouldn't happen...
<Desh> LjL: Also, during boot up, pressing Esc and going into the Grub menu lets you choose the Recovery Mode which also lets you use root
<LjL> AMEGALUSX: yeah. that's why Ubuntu prefers the sudo approach. encourages you to stay root for as short as possible
<Search4Lancer> yes AMEGALUSX, which is why by default in Ubuntu you can;t
<Desh> Let me test this..
<LjL> Desh: yes
<Search4Lancer> *sigh*
<AMEGALUSX> its unbelievable how willing people are to help in here....im kinda shocked
<DaSkreech> Umm sorry about that
<lwells> Where do I see the processes that are running?
* DaSkreech removes the electrodes from the chair
<LjL> lwells: ps aux
<LjL> or ctrl+esc under kde
<DaSkreech> Or Ctrl+Esc
<Search4Lancer> hah yeah yet I continue to have trouble....
<DaSkreech> Or Gnome
* Search4Lancer throws himself off the roof
<DaSkreech> or E I think
* DaSkreech bets it would work under XFCE as well
<LjL> dunno, i don't use gnome :)
<DaSkreech> Search4Lancer: Just want to know what happens if you try to use apt?
<Search4Lancer> DaSkreech: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=5884.0
<AMEGALUSX> just out of curiosity, what does everyone here do for a living?
<LjL> it works under Windows in any case
<LjL> nothing
<Search4Lancer> Nothing, absolutely nothing AMEGALUSX
<DaSkreech> Search4Lancer: so if you run apt-get install something you get that?
<Search4Lancer> yes
<DaSkreech> AMEGALUSX: Break windows
<Search4Lancer> if I run apt-get anything I get that
<AMEGALUSX> lol, break windows?
<DaSkreech> Search4Lancer: Waht does dpkg -configure -a give you?
<DaSkreech> Search4Lancer: Waht does dpkg --configure -a give you?
<Search4Lancer> DaSkreech: nothing
<DaSkreech> hmm
<AMEGALUSX> are you gusy using konversation or something else?
<AMEGALUSX> guys*
<LjL> konv for me
<Search4Lancer> Konversation
<AMEGALUSX> k me too
<mrfishhat> how do i upgrade to kernel 2.6.18
<Search4Lancer> you climb the highest mountain, you swim the deepest sea...
<Desh> LjL: Ah I see, on my previous installation I was able to, but I had set the root pass with: sudo passwd root
<mrfishhat> and after that?
<DaSkreech> Search4Lancer: Where did you get mldonkey-server from?
<DaSkreech> Desh: Right that's what we said
<LjL> Desh: i see... well note that enabling root that was was known to give a couple of (not very serious) problems, at least under breezy
<Search4Lancer> DaSkreech: how the heck should I know? :D Adept, I believe
<LjL> was was = way was
<Desh> I wish I could get 3d to work. :(
<DaSkreech> Search4Lancer: Should I do the pyscho thing and install it to see if it goes crazy?
<D0M1N8R__> basically I setup 3G partition as thats the min requirement and planned on setting up just a hand full of stuff on it and use a large partition to keep all my files on. Im using 91% of the partition with nothing really installed.
<DaSkreech> !help
<qalimas> Is there a KIOSlave for opening .tar.gz files as folders?
<D0M1N8R__> Im curious to know what is taking up so much room
* DaSkreech falls on knees. Nooooooooooooooooooo! Why ubotu why?????
<AMEGALUSX> lol
<Desh> Yeah, ubotu failed me before as well.
<DaSkreech> D0M1N8R__: OS and few thousand applications along with documentation for said applications
<AMEGALUSX> domo arrigoto mr. ubotu
<DaSkreech> D0M1N8R__: Hope you have /home partition
<AMEGALUSX> for nothin....
<Search4Lancer> DaSkreech: I wouldn't recommend it. At least, not until someone comes up with a solution for it.
<Desh> Argh, I can't live w/o Half Life 2!
<AMEGALUSX> you can play HL2 on Linux?
<Desh> Yes, but I would nee my 3d to work.
<AMEGALUSX> what vid card you have?
<Desh> Ati Mobility Radeon 9700 128mb
<AMEGALUSX> where do you even get HL2 for linux?
<Desh> No, I have the Win32 version.
<Desh> I used to play it on XP.
<AMEGALUSX> and you can install in in linux?
<Desh> WIth Wine or Cedega
<AMEGALUSX> oh ok
<Search4Lancer> I'm tempted to just delete (or move, in case deleting totally kills everything) every single thing on here named mldonkey-server and see if that helps
<AMEGALUSX> oh yeah, ive heard about cedega
<qalimas> How do I enable the tar:/ kioslave?
<Desh> But my wine is not showing up in my menus.
<AMEGALUSX> forgot about that
<claydoh> AMEGALUSX: plus sometimes a bit of tweaking
<AMEGALUSX> does it decrease performance with the overhead?
<claydoh> but it runs OK for me
<Search4Lancer> you whip it, qalimas. whip it til it's nose bleeds.
<Desh> Never actually tested, never got 3d working.
<AMEGALUSX> how about for you claydoh?
<claydoh> dunno, never played it in windows
<AMEGALUSX> oh
<AMEGALUSX> is it fast for you on linux?
<Desh> claydoh: what do you use to play it? Cedega or Wine?
<claydoh> transgaming.org's forums are good for info and ideas on what you may have trouble with
<DaSkreech> Search4Lancer: Is mldonkey running now?
<claydoh> cedega, never did get it going in wine, but I will try again when the next wine version comes out
* claydoh may compile it himself if he gets bored
<Desh> claydoh what card do you use?
<claydoh> nvidia gf 6200
<AMEGALUSX> how do I install a package that i downloaded?
<AMEGALUSX> not using a package manager or anything?
<h3sp4wn> dpkg -i
<claydoh> I can get 40-60 fps in cedega if I twek my xorg, enable fastwrites, and tweak the game settings/cedega settings
<LjL> AMEGALUSX: though before installing it... are you positively sure it's not in the repos?
<LjL> installing "foreign" packages can cause damages in some cases
<Desh> How do I see my framerate with glxgears?
<LjL> especially when they were intended for debian
<AMEGALUSX> nah, im not actually installing anything right now, i was just asking in general
<Desh> And how fast are they supposed to move?
* DaSkreech can't get xfishtank working
<LjL> Desh: glxgears --yesiknowthisisnotabenchmark, or something similar
<claydoh> use this command : "glxgears -printfps"
<AMEGALUSX> so i would just type dpkg -i in konsole?
<LjL> they're not supposed to move at any specific rate, since it's not a benchmark ;)
<LjL> AMEGALUSX: no - dpkg -i followed by the file name
<LjL> and preceeded by sudo
<saj> !avi
<ubotu> hmm... avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<claydoh> its ok for testing driver changes/settings/ etc
<claydoh> glxgears, rather
<AMEGALUSX> and this not only extracts, but also installs, correct?
<Desh> How odd, I am using the normal ati driver and it seems like I have 3d..
<LjL> AMEGALUSX: yes, but it doesn't install any required dependencies
<Desh> 4000+ FPS
<AMEGALUSX> whats a required dependency
<LjL> AMEGALUSX: a package that the package you're installed needs in order to run
<DaSkreech> ubotu You Lie!
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DaSkreech
<LjL> like a library that it needs, or things like that
<AMEGALUSX> ah, gotcha
<LjL> installed=installing
<AMEGALUSX> like a plugin package for example?
<LjL> only if that plugin is *required* for the main package to work
<spiderworm> anyone know how to get xgl working with kubuntu?
<kkathman> would there be restrictions on me using the nvidia drivers in ubuntu, on myu GeForce2 GTS/Pro card?
<AMEGALUSX> ic, thanks
<DaSkreech> ubotu: tell spiderworm about XGL
<kkathman> i had some really tough times getting the right video driver under SUSE
<LjL> AMEGALUSX: for example, try "sudo apt-get install xfce4" (but then answer NO when it asks whether you really want to install, since it's just a test!)
<spiderworm> DaSkreech: its all about gnome / gdm at that URL and in #ubuntu-xgl, thanks
<LjL> AMEGALUSX: xfce is a desktop environment like KDE and Gnome. as such, it requires a number of other programs. apt-get would install them for you
<michelleindeed> Go figure the day I install Kubuntu it becomes outdated.
<DaSkreech> spiderworm: Yeah it's a bit gnome heavy  :-)
<DaSkreech>  mostly cause compiz-kde doesn't work too well
<Desh> As of when is a Mobility 9700 supported by the ati driver?
<DaSkreech>  You cna use compiz-gnome though
<LjL> AMEGALUSX: (although i'd normally use "sudo aptitude install xyz" rather than apt-get, since aptitude also *removes* the dependencies for you, the day you decide to remove the package)
<DaSkreech> There should be a forum post on XGL and KDE I've herad as well but don't repeat it ;-)
<chuckyp> Downloading kubuntu 6.06 to install now figure i'll give it a try since i've been runing gnome for ever.
<chuckyp> DaSkreech, there is
<chuckyp> DaSkreech, its in the wiki i believe
<DaSkreech> chuckyp: Welcome
<AMEGALUSX> LjL, i tried that...this is what i got:
<LjL> AMEGALUSX: don't paste here if it's long please ;)
<AMEGALUSX> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<AMEGALUSX> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<AMEGALUSX> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<AMEGALUSX> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<chuckyp> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager
<LjL> AMEGALUSX: oh, that would be because you already have Adept, Synaptic, apt-get or some other package manager running
<LjL> or dpkg even
<Dasnipa`> !spam
<DaSkreech> chuckyp: Tell spiderworm about it
<ubotu> Stupid Pointless Annoying Messages, or the pork luncheon meat whose name is the acronym of Shoulder of Pork and hAM
<AMEGALUSX> ahh, you are right
<D0M1N8R__> k having more problems with permissions I think. VMWare wont edit virtual settings. When the settings window appears says read only.
<chuckyp> spiderworm, ^^^^^^^^^^
<D0M1N8R__> The vmware files are in /mnt/hda4/
<D0M1N8R__> Ive already done a chown to my user
<D0M1N8R__> and even tried chmod to 777
<Desh> This is so weird...
<AMEGALUSX> Building dependency tree... Done
<AMEGALUSX> E: Couldn't find package xfce4
<LjL> doh
<D0M1N8R__> but still no luck but if I run as root using kdesu works fine
<AMEGALUSX> what?
<LjL> AMEGALUSX: oh, that's because xfce4 is in the Universe repository, which you probably don't have enabled
<AMEGALUSX> how come it coldnt find it
<chuckyp> If I install ubuntu dapper then install kubuntu-desktop package will it still borkt he menus in gnome up?
<AMEGALUSX> oh
<LjL> AMEGALUSX: which brings me back to the above question: are you *sure* the package you're trying to install manually isn't in a repo?
<chuckyp> AMEGALUSX, sudo apt-get -f or something like that to fix
<LjL> chuckyp: no, no, it's just Universe not enabled
<chuckyp> AMEGALUSX, to fix the locked file unless you arent' using apt-get
<chuckyp> LjL, sorry i wasn't paying that close of attention
<LjL> no worries
<LjL> !tell AMEGALUSX about repos
<LjL> !tell AMEGALUSX about easysource
<AMEGALUSX> LjL, im not really trying to install anything
<kkathman> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<AMEGALUSX> xfce4 is what you suggested i try
<AMEGALUSX> remember?
<vanRijn> re, all
<LjL> AMEGALUSX: yeah, but before you asked how to install a package that you downloaded manually
<chuckyp> Anyone  Know if installing kubuntu-desktop on dapper will bork my menus in gnome?  i.e. add all sorts of kde related apps etc...
<chuckyp> ?????????
<AMEGALUSX> yeah, but that was jsut for future reference
<LjL> chuckyp: yes it will
<no0tic> hi, is xgl working on kubuntu?
<chuckyp> LjL, hrm... pooop
<LjL> AMEGALUSX: ok, well then - keep Ubotu's links for future reference too. as long as you don't have Universe enabled, you only have access to some 7000 packages. with Universe and Multiverse, that becomes roughly 17000 packages iirc
<LjL> AMEGALUSX: so you'd definitely want to triple-check that a program isn't in the repos, before downloading it manually from some external site
<chuckyp> LjL, Well i'm probably going to just finish dl'ng kubuntu then and install that.  I've been playing with gnome for a while now and want to see the other side.
<LjL> chuckyp: if doing multiple installations isn't a problem for you then yeah, i would suggest that
<AMEGALUSX> ok, thanks LjL, i appreciate the help..i will ask the bot about universe so i dont have to bother you anymore
<AMEGALUSX> i am a total noob
<michelleindeed> I'm more of a noob.
<michelleindeed> I win.
<chuckyp> LjL, well i'm just blowing out my old installation.  Its a dual boot machine right now but I havent' been booting to nix that often anymore since bf2.  Been playing a lot of that.
<AMEGALUSX> oh, LjL, i see youve already told the bot to tell me about universe
<IvanTheViking> Hey guys, I'm a noob to kubuntu after a while with fedora here... is there a way to upgrade to dapper drake from 5.10 ?
<LjL> AMEGALUSX: everyone has been. i'm just trying to advance-tell you some things that you may stumble upon later... and that can be hard to fix once the mistake is made
<AMEGALUSX> yeah, thanks man
<LjL> !tell IvanTheViking about upgrade
<IvanTheViking> Thank you!
<rabby> IvanTheViking you russian?
<IvanTheViking> Not at all
<IvanTheViking> I'm from the US actually.
<rabby> ok
<IvanTheViking> Why, rabby?
<LjL> off to bed, night
<michelleindeed> I could be a Viking in my own right
<rabby> IvanTheViking Ivan - russian name :)
<AMEGALUSX> heres a question, how do i get an actual IRC account
<AMEGALUSX> i dont even know how i am logged in right now
<IvanTheViking> Ah, well rabby, Ivan's also a viking name.
<IvanTheViking> But we're o/t so I'll shoosh
<AMEGALUSX> i just clicked on konversation and it logged me in as my user name for kubuntu
<michelleindeed> Same here, amegalusx
<AMEGALUSX> michelleindeed: do you have a friend list?
<michelleindeed> I might be able to answer were I to know what you meant..
<Desh> Ok, if I can get 4000+ FPS on glxgears and planet penguin racer works, does that mean I have opegl and 3d acceleration working correctly?
<AMEGALUSX> im new to IRC, do you get a friend list?
<rabby> IvanTheViking: Has understood
<michelleindeed> I am new to IRC as well, as about ten minutes ago I had never used it
<IvanTheViking> Desh : yes.
<AMEGALUSX> michelleindeed: a list where you can add people you meet on IRC
<michelleindeed> I don't know
<Desh> IvanTheViking: Is it normal for glxgears to give an error and still show them working?
<IvanTheViking> Desh : another way to test is to glxinfo | grep direct
<IvanTheViking> See if you have direct rendering or not.
<AMEGALUSX> im guessing you are new to
<AMEGALUSX> too
<michelleindeed> Yes, I am
<AMEGALUSX> are you new to linux?
<michelleindeed> I just installed Kubuntu a week ago, and I had never used IRC while I was running Windows
<AMEGALUSX> oh
<AMEGALUSX> i just installed kubuntu today
<Desh> No ctx->FragmentProgram._Current!!
<Desh> direct rendering: Yes
<Desh> WHat does the first line mean?
<Desh> IvanTheVIking: You know more about this than I do, can I PM you something?
<IvanTheViking> Desh : sure.
<IvanTheViking> Desh : I will advise you, most of my knowledge stems from Gentoo Linux...
<Desh> IvanTheVIking: Ok I Pm'ed you
<tc> quit
<DaSkreech> noob :-)
<IvanTheViking> Indeed.
<vanRijn> I'm unable to use sound on my dapper laptop (powerpc).  something just recently broke, since it did use to work.  I get this:  ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave, Failed to register plugin: /usr/lib/alsaplayer/output/libalsa_out.so.  anyone else seeing this?
<kkathman> are there nvidia install instructions for Dapper as opposed to Breezy?
<vanRijn> okay, let me ask that differently then
<kkathman> the one mentioned in ubotu is dated
<vanRijn> does anyone know if/when alsa 1.0.11 is being planned on making it into ubuntu?
<IvanTheViking> kkathman : try the nvidia installer ?
<kkathman> is that in Dapper?
<IvanTheViking> No, that would be from nvidia's site, unfortunately I am not running dapper. It's what I've used in the past in other distros though.
<kkathman> there is a specific instruction set for Breezy via ubotu, but its based on packages in Breezy
<BrigadierFrog> is there some wiki article on how to upgrade to 3.5.2
<BrigadierFrog> er 3.5.3
<kkathman> well there were packages in Breezy installable via apt-get
<BrigadierFrog> it won't let me install them
<BrigadierFrog> something about being held back
<Hawkwind> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<BrigadierFrog> oh I see, needed a dist-upgrade
<BrigadierFrog> not just a regular upgrade
<Desh> This is all very odd...
<kkathman> Hawkwind:  yes I did that...its out of date,, like most of ubotu's stuff right now
<Desh> IvanTheViking: did you get my PM?
<Hawkwind> kkathman: That was for me pesonally :)
<IvanTheViking> Desh: yes
<IvanTheViking> and I have responded
<kkathman> ah okie dokie Hawkwind :)
<IvanTheViking> if you run glxgears without the -showfps option, do you still get an error?
<Desh> IvanTheVIking: Yes, same error.
<IvanTheViking> Desh : well I do not know exactly what the error means, but if your OpenGL apps do not complain and work fine, I would ignore it.
<Desh> IvanTheVIking: Ok thanks. One question, see I have an Ati Mobility Radeon 9700, fglrx always reported Mesa as the Open GL thingy, but now, with the "ati" driver, well I am getting glxgears and planet penguin racer to work...so I am confused, should I try to get fglrx working as its supposed to or should I stick with this driver?
<IvanTheViking> Desh : here's where you make the call, ATI's support for linux isn't all that great from what I have heard, but I do not own an ATI card. I cannot tell you which works better.
<james_xxx> kubuntu is really starting to tick me off lol. i had had k/ubuntu on this computer for a month or so... switched from ubuntu to kubuntu, upgraded from breezy to dapper, and upgraded to KDE 3.5.3. However, after having upgraded to 3.5.3, the first thing I noticed was that screen savers no longer worked. Then I realized that #D graphics no longer worked. I finally did a fresh reinstall a few days ago. Things were fine for about 2 days...
<james_xxx> ger work...
<IvanTheViking> Desh : If this setup works, stick with it.
<james_xxx> 3D*
<chuckyp> Is there a fix for the borked menus in gnome after installing kubutnu-desktop?
<Desh> IvanTheVIking: Ok, thanks. :)
<james_xxx> i was wondering if anyone had any clues as to what is going on with my graphics.... i have a brand new dell desktop with an integrated intel video card
<IvanTheViking> Desh : quite welcome, I hope it works out.
<Qbyte> I guess nobody knows, James =D
<james_xxx> Qbyte: possibly not
<james_xxx> this is a weird issue. if i can't fix it this time, i am switching distros
<Qbyte> I gave up on getting my broadcom wireless to work
<Qbyte> ended up switching to another card
<james_xxx> Qbyte: wireless can be touchy
<Qbyte> Have you tried it in suse?
<AMEGALUSX> i just used synaptic to download a game called tetrinet and i installed it but i dont know where it is now
<AMEGALUSX> can anyone help me?
<james_xxx> Qbyte: my graphics work fine with kubuntu... for a while, maybe a week. mine worked fine last night, but to day they don't
<AMEGALUSX> where would it be located?
<Qbyte> ameg: do a seaarch for it
<Qbyte> james: I am assuming that you've rebooted numerous times and all that jaz
<AMEGALUSX> i did, but it doesnt tell me what menu the program would be located under
<AMEGALUSX> when i use Adept, the program appears in its appropritate category on my start menu
<Qbyte> use the locate command?
<james_xxx> i have another major issue with kubuntu.... and again it involves video. i CONSTANTLY have to re-configure power saving for my monitor. i usually set it to 30 minutes. but i have to set it, set it and re-set it continually.
<james_xxx> Qbyte: yes, i have rebooted
<IvanTheViking> james_xxx, this sucks but you can add lines to your xorg.conf to manually set the timeouts
<james_xxx> IvanTheViking: have you heard of anyone else with these issues?
<Qbyte> James: I feel your pain, bro.  Shit like this is an example of how far linux still has to go but you've gotta admit that it's WAY better than even a year ago
<IvanTheViking> JAmes_xxx : yes, me. I never could use the KDE setting on any machine I have setup, be it in gentoo, debian, k/ubuntu or fedora to timeout the monitor for some reason.
<james_xxx> IvanTheViking: i see. it is a good way to ruin a monitor.
<IvanTheViking> James: I always had to add lines to my xfree86/xorg.conf files over the years to manually do DPMS timeouts (google)
<beavis> hey , can anyone tell me why the 6.06 takes up almost 1gig of ram without almost any apps running?
<james_xxx> IvanTheViking: i love a lot of things about KDE, but maybe instead of switching distros, it is KDE i need to scrap.
<IvanTheViking> beavis, check that its not being used as disk buffering.
<Qbyte> James - did you get your card working on any other distro's with KDE installed?
<IvanTheViking> James : gnome never did it right either.
<james_xxx> hmmm
<beavis> IvanTheViking: how can i check that , im kind of new
<chuckyp> is there a netinstall anywhere?
<_john> hey there we've got amarok running but adpet wont run because it complains of some other process already using it and I think it is because of a lock file somewhere.  2 days ago, after the upgrade to dappper, went into adpet and fif a full upgrade and then apply changes and then it only got ot 52% and it basically stopped there saying   could not commit. any pointers please
<IvanTheViking> beavis : I think its in ksysguard.
<james_xxx> IvanTheViking: i can  live without screen savers, and i can do the xorg.conf thing, but having the 3D graphics just quit a week or 2 after each install is unacceptable.
<IvanTheViking> James : that is silly. I never ran an intel based card in linux, I don't know how to fix them, sorry
<beavis> IvanTheViking: thats what im looking at , anything specific i need to look at?
<Qbyte> I missed it, James, what card are you having trouble with?
<IvanTheViking> beavis: physical memory, should be color coded
<beavis> IvanTheViking: yes , i have 3 colors
<BluDog_Anchorite> any idea why i would be recieving a "sudo: timestamp tpp far in the future : june 9 02:24:34 3006"
<james_xxx> Qbyte: i am not sure exactly what it is anymore. i am using the 1810 driver
<IvanTheViking> beavis: blue is actual ram used
<IvanTheViking> beavis : yellow is the cache
<james_xxx> i810*
<beavis> IvanTheViking: yeah , the yellow takes up like 500megs
<james_xxx> i mean, i would go to walmart and buy an nvidia geforce card if i thought that would solve this issue, but i am not sure that it would
<IvanTheViking> beavis : how much crap do you have running ;) , look in the processes
<IvanTheViking> james : nvidia linux support is killer.
<Qbyte> ATI is pretty much a sure bet
<_john> any pointers on how to unlock adept
<_john> or where to find a lock file
<james_xxx> Qbyte: i have heard that ATI support for linux sucks
<Qbyte> noot any of the cards that I've ever encountered
<beavis> IvanTheViking: just what comes with the standard install, nothing else
<Qbyte> never had a problem
<_john> or what to do when it only gets 52% of the way basically hangs and the box is then pwoer cycled
<IvanTheViking> beavis : that's quite odd, look in the process table and sort by mem use, see what's burning it up
<james_xxx> Qbyte: i have kubuntu on my laptop, too, and it has an ATI rage card... it does seem to work fine
<IvanTheViking> james: stick to one less than newest and ATI's ok, nvidia is the same.
<beavis> IvanTheViking: im suposed look at VMSIZE?
<Qbyte> I agree, Ivan - linux does best with one gen older of pretty much any card that it supports well
<james_xxx> Qbyte: i doubt that the intel card i have is exactly cutting edge.
<Qbyte> the last part of my sentence said any card that it supports well - Intel isn't on that list ;)
<james_xxx> this computer was the cheapest thing dell had six weeks ago
<Dasnipa`> gah dell... dells are gay
<IvanTheViking> beavis : the other one
<Dasnipa`> dell is so very very proprietary
<beavis> IvanTheViking: VMRSS?
<IvanTheViking> beavis, another handy app is a console one, top.
<IvanTheViking> beavis yes, I think that's what I am thinking about
<james_xxx> Dasnipa`: maybe so, but i got a lot for $450
<IvanTheViking> beavis : example, firefox-bin is whoring up 112 MB of memory on my machine.
<james_xxx> how long does it take to put a new graphics card in?
<IvanTheViking> james: 2 minutes.
<Qbyte> For me?  About 2.6 minutes .. give or take ;)
<Dasnipa`> except how much of that hardware is modified with dell 'extra features' like that one chip that dell modded to fail after certian amt of time
<BluDog_Anchorite> how can i change the sudo timestamp
<Qbyte> Ivan has me beat by .6 minutes
<Qbyte> lol
<james_xxx> IvanTheViking: and with kubuntu , it should be recognized immediately, i imagine?
<Dasnipa`> notice nothing ever came of that dell had ways to get around it all
<beavis> IvanTheViking: kdesktop 112, xorg 61, kicker 39,kopete 28, knqueror 25, konversation 22 etc.
<IvanTheViking> james : not nvidia or ati, those use closed source stuff. You'd need to add a driver and change an xorg.conf line
<IvanTheViking> beavis : kdesktop is taking alot of memory are you using a HUGE wallpaper or something?
<Qbyte> If it's a new install, I'd just reinstall .. but that's because I'm lazy
<james_xxx> IvanTheViking: if i run easyubuntu and install the nvidia drivers, THEN install my card, should things be ok?
<beavis> IvanTheViking: no just one that comes with the kubuntu
<IvanTheViking> james : I think, I don't use kubuntu on my desktop, can't help you there. I was in here to help my g/f out with her 1st kubuntu install
<beavis> IvanTheViking: but i run 1680x1050
<james_xxx> the thing is, i would not be surprised if i installed a new graphics card, but still wound up having the same issues i have right now
<IvanTheViking> james : I have always used an nvidia card in my machines and never had a hitch, in gentoo, debian, and fedora. I wouldn't imagine a problem with kubuntu.
<IvanTheViking> beavis : I don't see why it is hogging that much then
<james_xxx> ok, i may go to walmart tonight yet, and get another card
<Qbyte> James: If you have the same problems after a new fully supported graphics card is installed, I'd be surprised
<james_xxx> but...i'll accidentally get some new , as of yet unsupported card lol
<IvanTheViking> james : geforce FX 5200 's are cheap
<IvanTheViking> and work well :-D
<Qbyte> there ya go
<IvanTheViking> james : before you go, pop open the machine, and see if you have an AGP or PCI-E slot for the graphics
<james_xxx> IvanTheViking: would those still be in walmarts? ( i hate walmart, but they are still open )
<Qbyte> use Ivan's credit card, too
<Qbyte> ;)
<sdolnack> who iss good wit zee amaroK?
<IvanTheViking> Qbyte : touche ;)
<Qbyte> lol
<sdolnack> I want to make it show tracknumbers
<sdolnack> nevermind
<_john> hmm i cant find anything on kubuntu.org wikis or documentation about unlocking adept, any pointers or specifics would really be appreciated
<sdolnack> but can anyone recommend a gui to encode flac files?
<james_xxx> IvanTheViking: is it possible that a new desktop would NOT have those slots?
<sdolnack> liek flac frontend but for linux?
<Qbyte> _john: ps -A
<Desh> Has anyone ever gotten Ragnarok Online to run in Linux?
<Qbyte> look for the PID of the process and kill it
<IvanTheViking> james : quite. It is a ghey dell
<james_xxx> hmmm
<james_xxx> IvanTheViking: i have no idea what to look for....
<IvanTheViking> james : google pictures
<james_xxx> ok
<Desh> What is the most demanding 3d game I can find in Adept?
<sdolnack> haha
<sdolnack> 3d chess!!
<sdolnack> j/k
<_john> Qbyte: adept is not listed in the list of processes
<Desh> Tribes does not load up :(
<_john> I think there is a lock file somewhere
<Desh> Neither does Ragnarok Online
<IvanTheViking> if it has it : quake 2 or 3, doomsday, ut2004
<Desh> Stupid bouncing icons
<IvanTheViking> doomsday with all the foo crap turned on hits an fx5900 hard.
<Desh> Hmm...Linux UT2004 demo....
<Desh> Time to test how well my 3d works..
<DaSkreech> mmm UT2007 linux demo
<beavis> is there a process guide for kubuntu , so i can shut down whatever i dont need to free uo ram?
<IvanTheViking> ksysguard
<IvanTheViking> kill
<Desh> Yeah, Tribes told me I needed 120mb of free Ram or something like that...
<IvanTheViking> use with caution.
<Desh> For video editing, I would need 3d rendering, no?
<Qbyte> _john: check /var/cache/apt/archives
<IvanTheViking> desh : no.
<Desh> IvanTheKing: Oh, because Cinelerra ran like crap before.
<Desh> On Breezy
<Desh> *IvanTheViking o_O
<james_xxx> IvanTheViking: this computer has 2 available card slots.... would they likely be AGP or PCI-E, or could they be something else?
<IvanTheViking> That's odd, Desh.
<IvanTheViking> james : send me a link to the dell page you got it from plz
<Desh> Ok, I want to install Cinelerra, they have versions for Athlon and P4 processors, and i386 processors, I am running i386 kernel on 32bit Kubuntu on a 64bit AMD...
<Desh> What should I use?
<IvanTheViking> desh: I never did use that program, do you know what video output backend(s) it uses?
<Desh> IvanTheViking: No clue
<IvanTheViking> desh: athlon. Why 32 bit? Use the 64bits man, its faster
<Desh> IvanTheViking: I would, but my WLAN driver is 32bit
<james_xxx> IvanTheViking: http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&oc=DB110C&s=dhs
<Qbyte> I"m running 32 bit on the AMD64, too.  I didn't notice any real speed difference
<IvanTheViking> Desh: what driver?
<Qbyte> and I get better driver support for the laptop in 32 bit
<beavis> IvanTheViking: so what does the cached ram mean and whats it for??
<IvanTheViking> Qbyte : I have an AMD64 machine, when it comes to transcoding video, the difference is there.
<IvanTheViking> everyday use, nah.
<Qbyte> That's probably true - I don't game much on this thing and I don't do any editing, either
<IvanTheViking> beavis : google, please ;) I am typing like a madman ;)
<Qbyte> all of my games are on the windowz partition
<Desh> IvanTheViking: Video driver?
<l091548> good evening all
<beavis> IvanTheViking: oookokokokok
<NthDegree> Desh, AMD64 rocks only use other architectures on slackware or gentoo :)
<IvanTheViking> Desh : nah, curious what WLAN driver is holding you up.
<Qbyte> Google knows all
<IvanTheViking> Gentoo is actually what I running now : shhh :-P
<Desh> bcmwl5 or something like that.
<IvanTheViking> hmm.
<beemer> anyone know why my wireless (usb) is showing as eth2 instead of wlan0?
<_john> Qbyte: there is tonnes of stuff .deb in var/cache/apt/archives
<IvanTheViking> Not going to ndiswrapper a windows driver in ?
<Qbyte> bcmwl5 is the broadcom wireless
<Desh> Yeah.
<Desh> It never worked when I tried 64bit Breezy
<IvanTheViking> Ah, I am using ndiswrapper atm to use the windows driver on my acer laptop.
<_john> I found and deleted 3 lock files from /var/lib/ apt aptitude and dpkg
<Desh> And this was my gaming rig...I miss my Half Life 2
<Qbyte> _john: any luck?
<IvanTheViking> Desh : you try wine or cedega?
<Desh> I tried wine for Tribes and Ragnarok Online, it didn't even open them up..
<Desh> It does open up small stuff like the installer for RO or the setup, but not th actual game
<_john> well I tried adept again and I get the database is locked
<IvanTheViking> hmmm
<Desh> _john: did you try from the Konsole: sudp apt-get update
<IvanTheViking> Using the latest wine's from the winehq builds?
<Desh> Yes.
<IvanTheViking> hmm
<IvanTheViking> No pointers either in the database either I imagine.
<Desh> Not sure if the 3d acc may have something to do with it
<IvanTheViking> I know my roomie had HL2 in linux.
<Desh> :(!!!!!!!
<james_xxx> IvanTheViking: i guess that link didn't really tell you much, huh
<IvanTheViking> james : looking now, sorry.
<james_xxx> IvanTheViking: no problem at all
<Desh> What does it mean when you click install a package and it says: BREAK (install)
<_john> well command line apt-get update seems to have started processing and just choked
<Qbyte> Desh: it means that it will break a dependancy if you install it so it stops you
<Desh> Oh...why would Cinelerra do that?
<Desh> Sytupid Cinelerra..
<Qbyte> One of the libs, maybe?
<IvanTheViking> james_xxx : http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim1100/en/SM/specs.htm#wp1076752
<IvanTheViking> look for yourself ;)
<_john> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Qbyte> _john - and what happens when you run that command?
<Desh> libmpeg3hv also would Break something...?
<_john> so I run dpkg --configure -a    (i already did a sudo bash) and
<Shaezsche> what exactly do newer kernels mean? do they add hardware support? is 2.6.12 too old?
<Shaezsche> is it just stability fixes? security?
<IvanTheViking> Many fixes in the kernel
<_john> its gpoing through a long list of setting up
<IvanTheViking> but, the rule is for kernels
<IvanTheViking> if its working fine, leave it usually for now.
<TheNewsman> ive lost all the toolbars in the chat window on kopete, how do i get em back =\
<IvanTheViking> unless you *know* something is in there.
<_john> without mentioning if it succeeded or not as it goes onto the next one
<james_xxx> IvanTheViking: i take it that means that i DO have the necessary slots? (PCI)
<Qbyte> www.kernel.org does a nice job or talking about the kernel changes
<Shaezsche> well, do they add better hardware detection?
<_john> every thinf it is setting up has this beside it   3.5.3-0ubuntu0.1
<Shaezsche> or is that the external application's job
<_john> is that correct for dappper
<IvanTheViking> james : wrong again. You have standard PCI slots. Those suck for video. You *can* find PCI low end Geforce cards, but the performance isn't hot. The intel graphics aren't any good anyways, so I would think it would be an upgrade anyways.
<Qbyte> wow, not a good scenario, James
<Qbyte> now you know why the system was so cheap
<IvanTheViking> Exactly
<IvanTheViking> its a un-upgradeable machine
<james_xxx> IvanTheViking: what really sucks is the fact that 3D graphics DO work on here with kubuntu.... for a week or so... then quit for no apparent reason
<Qbyte> _john, I'd only worry if you get errors
<IvanTheViking> james : you get any errors in dmesg?
<IvanTheViking> or for that matter, in a console when you run 3d apps
<james_xxx> IvanTheViking: i do not know what to look for
<_john> do you mean like this one Resolving aleron.dl.sourceforge.net... failed: Connection timed out
<Desh> Hmm...I wonder how well VIsta Beta 2 works.
<IvanTheViking> james : open a console.
<IvanTheViking> type in dmesg | more
<Qbyte> James: is it possible that it's the video card being flaky and not the OS?
<IvanTheViking> read away.
<Qbyte> it IS a cheap computer
<IvanTheViking> also, check the xorg logs in /var/log (usually where they are, kubuntu might be different)
<Desh> WHY WONT UT2004 DEMO DOWNLOAD!!??
<Qbyte> because your caplocks are on? ;)
<IvanTheViking> Desh : try manually installing it.
<_john> or perhaps this error  All done, errors in processing 1 file(s)
<_john> dpkg: error processing msttcorefonts (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Desh> No actually I used shift then
<Qbyte> lol
<Qbyte> ok
<_john> its since gone on to more of the setting up stuff
<Qbyte> _john: I'd just let it do what it's doing and try running adept again once it's done
<Qbyte> ignore any errors unless it doesn't fix it
<Desh> >_<
<sdolnack> does anyone know how to make the progress bar wider in amaroK?
<sdolnack> it's waay too small
<Ranma2264> Hi to all Im using kde 3.5.3 How do i get icons in system tray to display in two rows instead of one?
<james_xxx> ok i am just going to re-install kubuntu again.... the idea that this graphics card works for a while and then quits is retarted
<_john> well how about that - Adept seems to be running but it looks different than last week
<IvanTheViking> james_xxx : it'll just shite out again.
<NthDegree> i prefer synaptic
<james_xxx> IvanTheViking: that makes no sense. if it works, it shoud work
<IvanTheViking> james_xxx: finding out why is the key, have you tried to google a solution?
<IvanTheViking> james_xxx: I agree. I think it might be a bad card. Did you update something before it died?
<james_xxx> IvanTheViking: the card has no issues in windows
<Hikaru79> How can I disable some of the tty's that are on by default? Kubuntu seems to come with like 6 of them, when I only need one or two. How can I turn the rest off? Anyone know? Thanks in advance =)
<IvanTheViking> james_xxx: always is the case with dells
<IvanTheViking> james_xxx : google your card linux and see what comes up
<james_xxx> IvanTheViking:  there is an actual linux driver for this card made by intel, but i do not know how to install it
<_john> ok so I cant find koffice in this adept
<james_xxx> IvanTheViking: i am also unsure if i should install it lol
<_john> there are several openoffice.org packages but no koffice
<IvanTheViking> james_xxx : I agree. run lsmod in a console, see if the intel driver is installed. If not, install it, and change your xorg.conf file
<IvanTheViking> james_xxx: if your gui dies, then you'd reinstall linux anyways, right? :-P
<_john> was koffice removed from dapper?
<RawSewage> it's not in Dapper.  I dont know if it was removed
<RawSewage> I dont remember it being in Breezy
<michelleindeed> Ivan, Breezy is the one I have, yes?
<RawSewage> oh wait, I only had Gnome in Breezy
<IvanTheViking> yes michelle.
<james_xxx> when i run lsmod, it says "agpgart                34888  2 intel_agp" what does that mean?
<IvanTheViking> michelle, we'll update your install of kubuntu next week to the newest one.
<michelleindeed> Can you upgrade me to Dapper next week,
<IvanTheViking> intel_agp is the intel agp driver
<michelleindeed> Nevermind, you read my brain.
<rredd4> when I install kubuntu, is there a way to install the 686 kernel instead of the 386 kernel?
<IvanTheViking> agpgart is what linux uses to communicate with video card on agp.
<james_xxx> IvanTheViking: so it does not mean i have an agp slot?
<IvanTheViking> james_xxx: it means there's an AGP bus on the motherboard, you're using AGP, there's just no slot to tap into it.
<michelleindeed> Did you ever figure out what the issue with my webcam is? Or is it just that's it's so cheapo?
<james_xxx> gotcha
<IvanTheViking> james_xxx : | grep intel of that thing.
<IvanTheViking> michelle : its a crappy cam, could be the driver.
<Reivec> has anyone tried installing kubuntu 6.06 on a system running raid 1 that already has XP loaded?  I would like to dual boot and not have to mess up what I currently have (partitions are already made)
<magicbronson> off-topic (sorry): can anyone recommend a good place to sell my kubuntu machine?
<_john> is there an automonut of some sort for the floppy drive?
<IvanTheViking> michelle : see if anyone here has an issue with it ;)
<Lord_Devi> How does a person release the apt-get database if it's locked again? (adept crashed earlier and now i can't use it)
<michelleindeed> I don't even know what kind of a cam I have ;)
<sdolnack> anyone have a good suggestion for a FLAC encoder gui?
<_john> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<_john> Lord_Devi: I had the same prob;lem
<Lord_Devi> Oh ok. and ALL that does is reinit the database?
<IvanTheViking> sdolnack : for cd ripping or for just straight .wav encoding?
<sdolnack> wav encoding
<sdolnack> for cd ripping im gonna use EAC in my winxp partition
* Lord_Devi gives it a try, Thanks John
<_john> Lord_Devi: on the command line I htink you need to sudo apt-get update
<_john> first
<IvanTheViking> sdolnack : you can just use grip in linux to do the same, and flac it right in there.
<IvanTheViking> EAC is an awesome program though.
<sdolnack> yeah but it's not as secure as EAC
<_john> then the dpkg --configure -a
<sdolnack> only eac rips with regards to caching audio data
<IvanTheViking> I realize this, it is the only program I miss from windows, really.
<sdolnack> awwww
<sdolnack> so i guess it doens't run in wine?
<sdolnack> like friggin LDC++
<sdolnack> which is the program I miss most myself
<IvanTheViking> Not that I know of.
<IvanTheViking> The thing needs raw hardware access iirc.
<IvanTheViking> and to flac, I just use the command line anyways :-P
<sdolnack> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=3699
<sdolnack> surprise
<sdolnack> how do i do batch files though?
<magicbronson> someone here recommended DVD rip-o-matic to me for backing up my dvd's. i see a download link on the kde-apps.org page (http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=21455), but is there some way to find out if it's packaged in some repo so i can track it?
<_john> so im trying to install openoffice with adept and I just go this error
<sdolnack> write a script?
<IvanTheViking> Sweet!
<_john> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<IvanTheViking> Last year around this time it didn't work!
<Lord_Devi> _john: Hrm, according to the manpage that configures all unconfigured packages..
<IvanTheViking> yes, script I think
<r0xz> i am trying to encode from CLI and LAME complains with: "lame: -e emp must be n/5/c not set"  I am lost... if anyone has a clue please ping me
<Lord_Devi> i think i did that before, and it buggered up my kubuntu install
<talljon84> Evening all-   What package provides the xmodmap.us file? xmodmap doesn't appear to...
<_john> well it worked fro me after doing the apt-get update first
<Lord_Devi> for some reason, something i answered while running that dpkg --configure -a, made it so udev stopped working properly among other things :(
<IvanTheViking> sdolnack: now how to make it use flac and oggenc from linux ;)
<sdolnack> haha yeah!
<Lord_Devi> Well I'm sure it's cuz i answered something wrong. I just wish I knew what it was, lol
<sdolnack> i just downloaded tarballs of both oggenc aotuv 4.51 beta
<sdolnack> and the LAME 3.97b2
<sdolnack> but have no clue what to do from there yet
<IvanTheViking> I don't think you need to use tarballs
<sdolnack> for lame?
<IvanTheViking> you should be able to install the packages.
<sdolnack> really?
<sdolnack> or oggenc
<sdolnack> no shit
<IvanTheViking> oggenc is already on ubuntu
<IvanTheViking> as should be flac
<sdolnack> flac is yes
<IvanTheViking> those are Open source ;)
<IvanTheViking> lame.. enh. Mp3 laws and all might not
<sdolnack> it's lame 3.96.1
<sdolnack> hmm
<sdolnack> i gues stha'td do
<IvanTheViking> it'll work fine.
<IvanTheViking> mp3 encoding hasn't changed much
<IvanTheViking> might save .001% better.
<sdolnack> i must say i was thrilled to find flac support outta the box on kubuntu
<sdolnack> i'm actually listneing to a live Talking Heads recording as we speak
<sdolnack> or type.  whatever.
<IvanTheViking> indeed.
<IvanTheViking> Most linux distros should have it I think.
<IvanTheViking> Gentoo doesn't, but that's a different story.
<IvanTheViking> EAC with CDRDAO support.
<IvanTheViking> Define irony in installing that.
<Desh> WHAT!?
<Desh> Why would there be an error extracting an archive?
<IvanTheViking> Bad archive.
<Desh> :(!!!!!!!!!!
<Desh> The world hates me..
<sdolnack> sorry charlie
<sdolnack> omg
<beavis> i would be happy if i could get a raid running in kubuntu , mandrive has such a good installer but crappy system
<sdolnack> (wrong window)
<IvanTheViking> Giah, wine 0.9.14 and eac aren't liking each other.
<sdolnack> how the hell is it working accessing the drive and all?
<IvanTheViking> it isn't
<IvanTheViking> I get a wine error trying to boot it.
<IvanTheViking> unhandled exception.
<IvanTheViking> grrr.
<IvanTheViking> its gold on older versions, I am going to roll back
<beavis> anyone in here got a software raid to work ??
<stevekl> Day changed to 09 Jun 2006 HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOM
<sheldonc> ?
<Desh> Rawr?
<sheldonc> wondering what kind of script stevekl is running
<Desh> 1000 FPS in glxgears = good?
<Desh> And why am I not getting 4000 like I did before?
<_john> darn it adept keeps trying to install the corefonts andale32.exe   and then complainst about msttcorefonts.   how do I fix this or where do I get those fonts installed or tell adept to stop trying to isntall it
<Desh> _john, that's the end result of the porno-virus -_-
<Desh> :-P Umm you vould blacklist it
<Desh> *could - If you're on Dapper that is
<_john> no its micro-soft true-type fonts
<_john> but maybe that andale is seperate
<IvanTheViking> peace everyone.
<_john> so then theres 2 problems andale and msttcorefonts
<_john> where can I font the pacakge msttcorefonts for download and then local install
<unix_infidel> hey guys, when i run mc inside of aterm it doesnt work too well with garbled output.
<unix_infidel> but if i run it in xterm or on console.
<unix_infidel> works fine...any ideas?
<defrysk> unix_infidel, stop using aterm ?
<lasindi[newton] > Hi all, I'm trying to set up my Kubuntu machine as a Samba server. I've got basically everything working, but I want to change the workgroup name. I know how to do this in the smb.conf file, but is there a way to do it through the pretty GUI in System Settings?
<Healot> hey buntuans
<beavis> does anyone have a link to a guide for installing XGL/Compiz on ATI cards?
<CellarDoor> !xgl
<ubotu> it has been said that xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<DaSkreech> Someone should really have a stats module on ubotu to see what it gets asked the most
<DaSkreech> I vote for !XGL
<CellarDoor> heh
<beavis> ty
<defrysk> DaSkreech, that would be an off topic funtion
<defrysk> so no go
<DaSkreech> defrysk: Huh?
<CellarDoor> I've installed kubuntu 6.06, next xgl
<Desh> What is xgl?
<Desh> !xgl
<ubotu> xgl is, like, "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<beavis> its something cool
<beavis> like cool windows atc
<kosh> opengl accelerated x system
<Desh> Hmm?
<Desh> Like Windows Aero?
<kosh> it allows more of the processing of the desktop to be offloaded from the cpu to the graphics cards
<beavis> yeah something like that
<Desh> I want that!
<DaSkreech> defrysk: Fun ton?
<Desh> Where can I get it?
<defrysk> DaSkreech, function
<beavis> read the xgi guide , it will tell you where to get it and how
<DaSkreech> defrysk: What would be an off topic function?
<Desh> Adept :)
<beavis> you have ati or nvidia card?
<Desh> ATI
<beavis> damn me too
<Desh> :_P
<beavis> i cant find a good guide for ati
<defrysk> <DaSkreech> Someone should really have a stats module on ubotu to see what it gets asked the most
<DaSkreech> defrysk: Right
<Desh> beavis, for 3d acceleration?
<DaSkreech> defrysk: Why is that offtopic?
<Desh> and opengl
<defrysk> DaSkreech, nm
<sdolnack> oh---my god
<sdolnack> i just drag/dropped amaroK from the taskbar to another desktop
<sdolnack> this linux thing
<sdolnack> it rules so hardcore
<Desh> Hahaha.
<mbm1980> Hello, I have a problem with having no sound. I tracked the problem, it seems that my main audio device is the one on my TV capture card (which only outputs to video) and not my onboard device, where do I change the device ALSA/OSS uses?
<defrysk> mbm1980, turn off the onboard sound in your bios
<beavis> Desh: i found it
<defrysk> mbm1980, sorry misread your q
<mbm1980> defrysk: Why would I want that? I need to output the sound through that as that is my only option. The TV turner doesn't output anything except video.
<beavis> Desh: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253
<mbm1980> defrysk: okay =)
<mbm1980> defrysk: I've seen the 'Override device location' option in the system settings dialog, however, I have no clue where my onboard device is locate.
<defrysk> mbm1980, mybe its the opposite and you need to turn it ON in your bios
<defrysk> the on board sound card that is
<Desh_> :(
<Desh_> My screen went blank randomly!!!!
<defrysk> anyway , gotto walk the dog
<mbm1980> defrysk: Nope, because I can select it in KMix, turn up and down the volumes, still the active device is the TV tuner.
<mbm1980> defrysk: okay, have a nice  walk =)
<defrysk> mbm1980, I'm sure it can be fixed tho :)
<mbm1980> ...if there just were a way to list hardware devices and their location in /dev... *scrathes head*
<unix_infidel> When i try to run mc in aterm i get really garbled output.  But when i run it in xterm or in console i get standard output.
<CellarDoor> could someone remind me what the command is to check if my nvidia card is being used ?
<unix_infidel> does anyone know of why this could be happening.
<mbm1980> glxinfo I think
<_john> hey there does anyone know what to do about an interface glitch in adept
<_john> it says installation complete but its still isntalling more software
<CellarDoor> how do I set direct rendering to be on again ?
<CellarDoor> I have forgotten :P
<_john> it says installation complete because it choked on msttcorefonts which gave a window for OK
<_john> this is the 5 time
<unix_infidel> anyone>
<_john> but the 2nd last time i didnt click ok and got to watch the remainder of packages get installed
<CellarDoor> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<_john> hey the bug report link under the help menu opens a window for Destroyer but the launch wizard button does nothing
<_john> 8^(
<hektisk> hello...usually when I go to System Settings->Display and try to log into 'Administrator Mode' the box asking me for the root password doesn't appear.  The AM button becomes grayed out, and there's a red outline around where the tabs/settings should be, but there's nothing there and there's no where for me to type my password so I can't change any settings...anyone know why this is happening, or how I can fix this problem?
<Desh_> !xgl
<ubotu> rumour has it, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<RawSewage> Qt: 3.3.6
<RawSewage> KDE: 3.5.2
<RawSewage> kde-config: 1.0
<RawSewage> will Kubuntu give us 3.5.3 and the latest Amarok soon
<RawSewage> or do we do it manually
<root_____> Evening all.  Anyone had trouble getting custom keyboard shortcuts working in dapper?  For example, I mapped ALT+1 to switch to desktop 1, ALT+2 to desk 2, etc.  Won't take hold.
<DaSkreech> !kde4
<GliderMike> Also, selecting "double click to open files and folders" in mouse settings is set but behavior still stays on single click
<ubotu> somebody said kde4 was http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html
<TheHonk> i'm loving moving from windows to ubuntu, i've got tons of apps up now, but can i get an itunes replacement for ubuntu 6.06?
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: Check http://www.kubuntu.org
<RawSewage> ok
<Desh_> :-O I want xgl, but I'm too lazy to set it up, why can;t I just get it from adept and bam, make it work.
<RawSewage> you mean XGL and Compiz
<r0xz> KsCD doesn't give me any sound, and so does grip. Is there a package i should install?
<DaSkreech> Desh_: That would be Edgy
<Desh_> Argh.
<DaSkreech> Desh if you want it that bad then jump to edgy :)
<Desh_> Does it work on Mobility Radeon 9700?
<Desh_> And like, is it it's own GUI like KDE and Gnome, or an addon?
<DaSkreech> Desh_: :-) Wow
<Desh_> :(
<Desh_> You know, you don;t have to make me feel dumb..
<Desh_> :-P
<DaSkreech> Desh_: ok You have an X server
<Desh_> Right.
<DaSkreech> Desh_: Which serves up windows but as points
<Desh_> Ok.
<DaSkreech> LIke this corner is at X,y this corner is X,y
<DaSkreech> Then you have a window manager on top of that
<TheHonk> is there an iTunes replacement for ubuntu that'll synch w/ my ipod?
<Desh_> Oh, like Kde and Gnome?
<DaSkreech> That draws it as well as gives it butons and a title bar etc
<DaSkreech> TheHonk: Amarok
<TheHonk> sweet
<DaSkreech> Desh_: Not quite
<Desh_> I see, Xorg would be the X server, right?
<DaSkreech> Desh_: Like kwin or Blackbox
<Ashex> My Package management system appears to have been broken by java: http://pastebin.com/769121
<DaSkreech> Desh_: Correct
<DaSkreech> On top of that you have a desktop which is a bunch of connected applications, control panels and HIGs
<Desh_> So, if I use KDE, what would that be?
<DaSkreech> Like Gnome or KDE
<CellarDoor> Hello again all
<Desh_> I used Blackbox once on another LiveCD...
<TheHonk> thanks DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> So it's XServer -> Window Manager -> Desktop
<Ashex> anyone have any ideas?
<click_wilson> hi again all
<DaSkreech> TheHonk: No problem
<Desh_> So what is Kubuntu's window manager?
<DaSkreech> Desh_: Right Blackbox has no libraries or guidelines
<DaSkreech> Kwin
<Desh_> I see...
<DaSkreech> Hi _amy_
<Desh_> So where does Xgl fall in this?
<DaSkreech> So XGL is a new Xorg
<DaSkreech> it replaces it
<Desh_> :-O!
<Desh_> Badass.
<DaSkreech> then you have a window manager and desktop on top of it
<CellarDoor> I'm currently working my way through the instructions on how to install xgl on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/Xgl and it says I need to do a dist upgrade... Do I really need to do that if I already have dapper installed ?
<DaSkreech> Desh_: Kinda badass :)
<DaSkreech> CellarDoor: Yes
<RawSewage> is xgl faster?
<DaSkreech> Desh_: one second
<Desh_> You need to get Edgy?
<_john> nite all
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: At some things
<RawSewage> one second faster?
<Desh_> :-O
<Desh_> Nite
<DaSkreech> Desh_: No It works on Dapper
<RawSewage> hm
<CellarDoor> DaSkreech: ok... do I need to install kubuntu-desktop ?
<DaSkreech> CellarDoor: Dist-upgrade doesn't just upgrade toa new distro
<CellarDoor> DaSkreech: ok
<DaSkreech> What it does it replace entire sub-systems with new ones
<DaSkreech> CellarDoor: Since you are replacing XOrg with XGL you need to dist-upgrade
<TheHonk> is there a quick shortcut for moving my focused window to another workspace?
<DaSkreech> That way they don't try to run at the same time
<Desh_> So, if I have 3d now, I MAY screw it up with Xgl?
<DaSkreech> TheHonk: Right click and move it or drag the taskbar entry to the desktop you want
<CellarDoor> DaSkreech: thanks for that, youre most helpful and informative :)
<DaSkreech> CellarDoor: Sure
<sdolnack> ok, it says Swiftfox is my default browser
<sdolnack> yet links in other apps open in Konqueror
<sdolnack> how do i change this
<DaSkreech> Desh_: ok So once you have an Accelerated X server you need to have a window manager that understands it (to take advantage of it)
<TheHonk> i agree, thanks again DaSkreech, you're helping us all move away from windwos
<DaSkreech> :-)
<TheHonk> Gates can suck it
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: Umm there is a default apps somewhere in System settings
<Ashex> So nobody knows how to solve this? http://pastebin.com/769121
* DaSkreech forgets where right now
<sdolnack> and that's another thing
<Desh_> DaSkreech: Such as Kwin?
<sdolnack> should iuse system settings or kcontrol?
<DaSkreech> Desh_: Right except kwin doesn't understand it yet
<DaSkreech> however compiz does
<Desh_> Ah, I see.
<Desh_> Can KDE run on compiz?
<DaSkreech> so we can either move over to compiz or port the compiz capabilites to Kwin
<DaSkreech> Desh_: see thats the beauty :) the desktops have a window manager standard
<Desh_> You mean, to make Xgl run on Dapper?
<CellarDoor> distro upgrade in progress
<Desh_> Or for Edgy?
<DaSkreech> as long as the window manager complies any desktop can use it
<DaSkreech> compiz complies :) so you can just swap out kwin for compiz :)
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: they are the same thing
<Desh_> Ah, that's good. Is there anywhere I can see a video of Xgl in action?
<CellarDoor> ok thats done... now to the next bit
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: Different interfaces. Whichever you like better
<DaSkreech> !xgl
<ubotu> xgl is, like, totally, "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<DaSkreech> Petty videos :)
<Desh_> Thanks. :)
<DaSkreech> Pretty even
<CellarDoor> I'm up to "Selecting Xgl packages" now :D
<TheHonk> read/write access for NTFS volumes (non-raid)?  I've tried a couple and they don't seem to work
<CellarDoor> I'll bypass the 'install nvidia-glx' bit as I've already installed that
<sdolnack> how do i add files to a .zip folder again?
<CellarDoor> or do I need to do that again ?
<CellarDoor> :/
<CellarDoor> nevermind
<sdolnack> how do i zip whole folders
<DaSkreech> ubotu: tell TheHonk about NTFS
<_amy_> ok how do I even find my source.list file
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: Right click archive I think
<DaSkreech> _amy_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheHonk> :-) thanks again!
<Healot> in Kubuntu, there is option to "compress" your file... the popup menu on directory "Archive"
<DeathGuppie> blah.. the installer, failed to set up a swap space.. I'm hoping it created a swap partition..
<CellarDoor> _amy_: and if you forget, you can always type "sources" in konquerors address bar and it will find anything on your system that has "sources" in it for you so you can find it easily if you forget the path
<DeathGuppie> splat.. still detecting filesystems..
* DaSkreech sleeps for a bit
<DeathGuppie> me to..
<admin_> ol, algum de meu idioma?
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<DeathGuppie> all I want is denormgen.. I couldn't get it to work on amd64, so I'm firing up my old dual 1500mhz athlon.. and I was hopin kubuntu would be a fast installer..
<admin_> Portugus/Brasil
<Healot> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Healot> Pro Favor... admin_
<Desh__> Ugh there's this file on my desktop that when I try to delete it says the file doesn't exist!!
<admin_> #ubuntu-br
<Healot> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<DeathGuppie> that means your in a time warp somewhere.. hit CTRL-shift in your brain and it will work again..
<DeathGuppie> or you could try to delet it from the command line..
<sdolnack> what can you peeps tell me about the Paragon NTFS driver
<Ashex> what's the location of the repositories list?
<admin_> #ubuntu-br
<admin_> como entro no #ubuntu-br
<Healot> no one in there? admin_?
<DaSkreech> Ashex: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ashex> Thanks DaSkreech
<sdolnack> so how long's it look like until we get native ntfs write support?
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: Right after Microsoft turns over the specs or the code
<_amy_> ok now I am updating what exactly is Xgl
<_amy_> in neebie terms plz
<leafw> Hi all. In dapper, right-click on a window frame enables to make the window borderless. It says: you can restore through the special windows operations shortcut, but then it lists no shortcut between the parenthesis!
<DaSkreech> Desh__: You wanna take that one?
<admin_> (#ubuntu-br)
<admin_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<DaSkreech> leafw: try Alt+f3
<leafw> d
* _amy_ brb afk
<DaSkreech> admin_: alguem is cannot?
<Desh__> Xgl = :-O!
<sdolnack> are you serious daskreech?  i thought they were devloping it apart from MS
<sdolnack> who will probably never cooperate
<leafw> DaSkreech : never midn, in System SEttings / Regional and Acc / Keyuboard / keyboard shortuts global one can set it.
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: Sarcasm is lost on you huh? :)
<sdolnack> that didn't sound sarcastic!!
<sdolnack> sarcasm doens't work in irc
<sdolnack> hah
<sdolnack> im the most sarcastic fuck you'll ever meet
<sdolnack> sorry
<sdolnack> person
<sdolnack> most sarcastic person
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: Thank you
<sdolnack> sometimes my best friends can't even tell when i'm joking
<Healot> sdolnack, you haven't met RMS?
<sdolnack> RMS?
<DaSkreech> JorgeLuis: Ask. I'll try and help :(
<DaSkreech> JorgeLuis: http://babelfish.altavista.com/tr will have to suffice
* _amy_ back
<sdolnack> uhh gaim keeps crashing when i send files!
<DaSkreech> _amy_: Great and Desh went afk
<_amy_> lol
<_amy_> i did the apt-get and got it
<_amy_> but now I have no idea what to do with it
<DaSkreech> You read !xgl?
<_amy_> ???
<DaSkreech> ubotu: tell _amy_ about XGL
<Desh_afk> !xgl
<ubotu> I heard xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Desh_afk> :-P
<sdolnack> what the heck is the big todo about xgl
<sdolnack> its apprently not stable
<sdolnack> and slows your system to a crawl
<Desh_afk> But it's cool.
<sdolnack> wtf is with it
<Desh_afk> :-P
<sdolnack> ...but it's so SO impractical!!
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: Look at the videos from the novell link on what ubotu said
<Desh_afk> That guy's system seemed to run fine...
<_amy_> I like it
<_amy_> wanna try it
<Desh_afk> Well yeah, Windows Aero is impractical, but people like that crap.
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: It's impractical right now. The idea is very practiacl
<DaSkreech> Desh_afk: It's the same thing actually :)
<lowtech> probably fine on a high end machine
<Desh_afk> DaSkreech: No Aero lets you move windows, I don;t think it does the cube thing.
<DaSkreech> lowtech: Nope it works on laptops with a built in video card
<Desh_afk> The cube > rotatable windows
<DaSkreech> Desh_afk: doesn't matter about the cube thing that has nothing to do with XGL
<lowtech> what speed laptops?
<DaSkreech> Thats the window manager
<Desh_afk> WHAT!?
<Desh_afk> What's the cube thing?
<Desh_afk> :-O
<DaSkreech> The window manager
<sdolnack> wait then what's xgl then?!?
<DaSkreech> It does that effect
<sdolnack> i thoguht that's what xgl was
<Desh_afk> I want that.
<sdolnack> the rotating cube
<DaSkreech>  What XGL is doing is making the video card do the calculations so that it's accelerated
<Desh_afk> I want the cube thingy.
<DaSkreech> You can do any 3d effect you want
<azathoth> Xcellerated Graphics Library
<lowtech> somehow i don't think it would be worth it on a 1GHz with i815 video
<azathoth> uses your graphics card to do the onscreen rendering legwork...
<sdolnack> it seems all glitz though
<sdolnack> w/ no real purpose other than to look cool
<sdolnack> and hog resources
<DaSkreech> lowtech: Probably not but the cool thing is you can run it (same as running X for ram) it would use less CPU power and you can turn off all the effects you don't want/need/can't handle
<azathoth> oh it is, but if you have a geforce 7800 that you only use for gaming, why not use it on the desktop too?
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: it has uses
<lowtech> DaSkreech: exactly, so no real point in it for me
<azathoth> your desktop will be faster too as it takes any rendering away from the cpu and straight to the gpu, so everything is more repsonsive and less prone to getting bogged down by heavy apps
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: For example all the research in video cards are in the 3d realm so you get to use all that stuff for free and makes the computer more efficent
<Desh_afk> Glx gears never gets old...
<Desh_afk> Can I make Glxgears run faster?
<DaSkreech> lowtech: I'm not saying you have to use it :) I'm just saying that it's useful for some people and they can use it on low end hardware
<Healot> Desh_afk: buy a faster graphics accelerator
<lowtech> speaking of glxgears, is there a way to get it to show the FPS?
<Desh_afk> No I mean make the gears spin faster?
<sdolnack> maybe i config'd it wrong
<DaSkreech> Healot: You can't always do that
<sdolnack> i have a dell insprion 9300 with i think a 128 mb Radeon x300
<sdolnack> a gig of ram
<Healot> Desh_afk: glxgears depends on hardware acceleration... hence upgrading would do that
<sdolnack> 1.6ghz pentium M (which isn't the same as a 1.6ghz dekstop apparently)
<Healot> or add more RAM
<sdolnack> will i be able to pull it off?
<Desh_afk> Oh, well I have a Mobility 9700 and 1GB ram..
<robin____> anyone here use zsnes? the sound is cracky any way to fix?
<Healot> Desh_afk: then it is fast enough
<Healot> play some 3D games... see the actual performance, Desh_afk
<Desh_afk> Oh...ok...first time i saw the FPSs I had 4000 FPS now I only have 1000ish
<lowtech> in mandriva glxgears showed the FPS but kubuntu doesn't, and i haven't found any options for glxgears to try
<Healot> ah
<Desh_afk> glxgears -printfps
<Healot> I know an app for this 3D madness... tdfsb... a 3D OpenGL file manager
<Desh_afk> I get 60-70 fps in penguin racer
<Healot> it rocks
<Healot> Desh_afk: FAST...
<Healot> mine is 9200, only 50-60
<Desh_afk> Sarcasm?
<Desh_afk> Oh, o_O
<Healot> not sarcsm, REality...
<Desh_afk> Oh ok.
<Desh_afk> Yay!! It works!!
<Desh_afk> Healot, you use fglrx?
<Healot> Desh_afk: you 3D maniac
<Healot> yes... fglrx
<CellarDoor> hello again all
<Healot> from the kernel stock
<Desh_afk> That never worked for me..
<noaXess> good morning all...
<lowtech> Desh_afk: thanks much.
<Desh_afk> Np.
<Desh_afk> Healot, somehow, "ati" driver gave me 3d acc, randomly...
<noaXess> does KDE have a rsync frontend?
<CellarDoor> I'm trying to get compiz going here and I've hit a snag with this gnome-window-decorator
<noaXess> rsync GUI?
<Healot> Desh_afk: what do you mean by that?
<Healot> it always gave 3D acc, with some VideoLayout tweak... even 2D performance
<CellarDoor> is gnome-window-decorator a package I have to install ?
<Desh_afk> Healot: Well, supposedly, "ati" does not give 3d acceleration, fglrx does, but for me it was the opposite, fglrx always showed mesa OpenGL, never ATI OpenGL, no matter what I did. I got mad, went back to standard "ati" drivers, and bam, glxgears and penguin racer work..
<CellarDoor> anyone ?
<Healot> "Option" "VideoOverlay" "on" should do it
<Healot> the default x driver...
<Desh_afk> Hmm, I dunno..let me see my xorg
<Healot> Desh_afk: fglrx from the stock kernel?
<Healot> Section "Device"
<Desh_afk> Healot: No fglrx
<noaXess> !linux-source
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noaXess
<Desh_afk> 	Driver		"ati"
<sdolnack> any good games to install from the repos?
<Healot> btw... you don;t need that tweak... if you use ati driver
<Desh_afk> sdolnack: planet-penguin-racer
<Healot> sdolnack: nethack clones and related games
<Desh_afk> Healot: What tweak?
<Healot> addictive geek games
<Healot> Desh_afk: nvm...
<Desh_afk> Healot: I am using the standard driver
<CellarDoor> !gnome-window-decorator
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CellarDoor
<Desh_afk> And I don't have the VideoOverlay option
<sdolnack> what is nethack
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, yes install gnome-window-manager even though your on kde check http://compiz.net
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, decorator sorry
<CellarDoor> noiesmo: but it doesnt come up in the repositories anywhere
<Desh_afk> How to I install a .run file?
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, it's part of another package
<defrysk>  Desh_afk sh blah.run
<CellarDoor> oh
<Desh_afk> Thanks.
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, hang on ill see if i can find
<Desh_afk> Woooo!
<sdolnack> anyone else?
<Desh_afk> I am learning - I is so proud of me
<Desh_afk> sdolnack - get UT2004
<Desh_afk> So I can pwn you. :)
<sdolnack> anyone ever tried adonthell?
<sdolnack> i'm not gettin ut2004 lol
<jpcdoc> hi everybody
<Desh_afk> Why not!?
<Desh_afk> :(
<noiesmo> CellarDoor,  sudo apt-get install compiz xserver-xgl compiz-gnome compiz-kde gconf-editor
<Desh_afk> Hi jpcdoc
<jpcdoc> I noob here
<Desh_afk> Aren't we all?
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, these are the main ones i got for my kubuntu install you on dapper
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, Nvidia or ati
<CellarDoor> nvidia
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, quinnstorm packages ??
<CellarDoor> I think so
<CellarDoor> added the sources
<CellarDoor> upgraded
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, ok my system got amd2500 6600GT card also are you 64bit or 32bit
<CellarDoor> I think the gconf-editor is the only thing not installed
<CellarDoor> just installed it
<CellarDoor> gnome-window-decorator: Another window decorator is already running
<CellarDoor> compiz.real: No composite extension
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, what cpu you got
<CellarDoor> I'm finding it a little confusing trying to follow the instructions since they are rather gnome specific
<CellarDoor> amd2800+
<noiesmo> ok have a look at my howto I did http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060602173658632
<CellarDoor> ok
<sdolnack> how do i run planetpenguin racer
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, this works for me and used it to set a mates up worked as well but gconf-editor is it there is gset-compiz as well but dont like it as much
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: Would you mind if that was added to Ubotu's xgl info blurb?
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, whats that
<DaSkreech> !xgl
<ubotu> well, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<DaSkreech> That thingy
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, no I don't that be cool :)
<CellarDoor> noiesmo: do I need to install gdm ?
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: Alright :)
<Desh> UT2004 is somewhat laggy. :(
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, no
<CellarDoor> ok
<CellarDoor> ok I'm going to restart... fingers crossed
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Hope you have a spare computer handy
<Desh> Why does UT2004 seem choppy. This does not make me happy. >_<
<Desh> Subpar graphics drivers.
<Desh> >_<
<lowtech> ati?
<Desh> Yeah.
<Desh> Not even using fglrx, don't work for me.
<lowtech> was just curious :)
<Desh> Standard Xorg driver. Ew.
<sdolnack> this penguin racing game is stupid
<sdolnack> it's too difficult
<Desh> Hmm...I wonder if Wine would run Tribes from COmmand Line Login...
<Desh> I KNOW!!! I can;t get past the 2nd level.
<sdolnack> i know
<sdolnack> same here
<sdolnack> poor level design
<DaSkreech> I can get to level 4 pretty easy
<Desh> Don;t show off.
<Desh> I bet I could blow you up in UT2004
<Desh> :-O
<Desh> What what!? Let's go!
<nixternal> anyone successfully install and use the VMplayer from the repositories?
<DaSkreech> I'm always one second too slow or 3 fish too hungry
<Desh> :-P, just joshing ya, DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Desh: I doubt it :) I'm pretty good once I've played for a week or two
<DaSkreech> Desh: Great game though!!!
<Desh> DaSkreech, you got UT2004 on Dapper?
<DaSkreech> And has a native Linux install!
<Desh> yeah, same her
<DaSkreech> Naw someone stole my CD :-(
<Desh> *here
<noiesmo> brb
<Desh> Did it run a bit laggy?
<Desh> Not laggy, more like, choppy
<sdolnack> i hope linux has good emulators
<Desh> ZSNES?
<Desh> My crap never ends up in my menus. >_<
<sdolnack> omg zsnes is for linux!!
<sdolnack> sweetness
<yannux> Hye :)
<Desh> Hahaha.
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Desh> Luckily I have MGS3:S :-P
<threat> sdolnack, ?
<melkart> my kubuntu-system doesnt turn off the computer after shutting down. how can i make it to do so? i believe the problem is caused by the APM module being unloaded during the shutdown process...
<sdolnack> threat: ? what?
<sdolnack> what's the best nes emu for nes?
<sdolnack> fwNES?
<sdolnack> or fce ultra
<threat> sdolnack, where do I get the ROMs from?
<sdolnack> hahaha
<sdolnack> threat
<sdolnack> do you have aim?
<sdolnack> we'll talk about roms on ther e;-)
<threat> ok
<sdolnack> what's your screen name
<DaSkreech> Yes please :)
<CellarDoor> nalioth_: I'm getting an error
<sdolnack> yes please what?
<DaSkreech> talk about it off chan
<threat> sdolnack 47668212, ICQ
<sdolnack> oh
<sdolnack> well yeah of course
<sdolnack> i don't have icq :-/
<sdolnack> hold on
<sdolnack> lemme find the site first
<sdolnack> i mean
<sdolnack> theoretically
<threat> aim/icq is basically the same
<sdolnack> for uh educiational purposes and all
<threat> yes "theoretically"
<CellarDoor> nalioth_: tried to log into a compiz session but it says it cant find /usr/local/bin/eyecandy ... but its there :/
<threat> "hook me up" for "educational" purpose
<Healot> crappy
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, did you chmod +x the file oops
<threat> CellarDoor, permission?
<CellarDoor> oh sorry, noiesmo... talking to the wrong person there... apologies nalioth_
<CellarDoor> noiesmo: nope :P
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, fixing howto right now sorry
<CellarDoor> so I'd enter "sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/eyecandy" ?
<sdolnack> so uhh
<sdolnack> how about that legal software :-)
<noiesmo> yes no "
* DaSkreech hugs Hobbsee muchly 
<CellarDoor> just a learner here
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: You should install vrms :)
<CellarDoor> ok, going for another try
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, k
<Healot> Virtual Richard M. Stallman
<Healot> GNU... gnu
<CellarDoor> ok I think I'm almost there
<Healot> near the CellarDoor?
<PyroMithrandir> http://home.earthlink.net/~pyromithrandir/images/gnu.gif <-- :)
<CellarDoor> I get as far as "restoring session" but then it hangs
<Desh_> Does anyone else have UT2004 on their box?
<PyroMithrandir> Desh, yeah, I have it
<CellarDoor> noiesmo: am I missing something ?
<Desh_> What gfx card?
<PyroMithrandir> nvidia geforce fx 5500
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, just tring to think
<Desh_> Ah, and it runs smoothly?
<PyroMithrandir> well, it does under windows
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, check the plugins that order in gconf-editor
<Desh_> Ah yeah I could run Half Life 2 smoothly under windows, in High settings, but UT2004 is choppy on Linux. :(
<PyroMithrandir> I only really play it at lan parties, where I stay booted to windows
<Desh_> Hmm, I should dual boot..
<Desh_> What program can I use to repartition my drive if all 80 gigs are for Linux?
<PyroMithrandir> gparted can do it, I think
<CellarDoor> noiesmo: whereabouts does it show those ?
<Desh_> Ok, thanks.
<noiesmo> gconf,decoration,dock,transset,wobbly,state,fade,minimize,cube,rotate,zoom,scale,move,
<noiesmo> resize,place,switcher,trailfocus,water,bs
<noiesmo> oops
<DaSkreech> water?
<DaSkreech> What's water?
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, water is plugin from quinstorm repo
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, did you use the repos I have on my how to
<DaSkreech> Waht does it do?
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/mediagallery/media.php?aid=1&f=0&s=18&sort=0
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, looks cool
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, otherwise totally useless
<CellarDoor> yep
<DaSkreech> LIke E! :-)
<Hobbsee> !tell DaSkreech about add
<CellarDoor> noiesmo: yes, looks the same, they are the same as on the ubuntu instructions
<Hobbsee> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, check ls /usr/lib/compiz see if all plugs are listed
* DaSkreech pokes noiesmo. Try the tinyurl link :)
<CellarDoor> noiesmo: ah that might be it
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, nice
<CellarDoor> hmm
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, they there
<DaSkreech> Any idea why the  name of OO.o was changed?
<Healot> ooo?
<CellarDoor> noiesmo: the ones you mentioned ?
<DaSkreech> OO.o
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: from what to what?
<CellarDoor> noiesmo: no they dont seem to be all there
<DaSkreech> From OO.o <name> to OO.o <function>
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, then you not using the quinn packages
<CellarDoor> hmm
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, in your /etc/apt/sources.list is beerorkid.com and the xgl.ompiz there as per howto
<kkathman> Hey Hobbsee :)
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, please check sources.list for beerorkid and if not add as per howto
<CellarDoor> noiesmo: yes
<Hobbsee> hey kkathman
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: ah okay.  no idea
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, ok do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install --reinstall compiz-gnome compiz
<CellarDoor> ok
<DaSkreech> not really critical but kinda disturbing
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, this will update the apt cache and reinstall the packages might help us fix your system
<DaSkreech> esp for us poor Alt+space addicts :)
<CellarDoor> noiesmo: ok done
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, did a heap os schema stuff spam out
<noiesmo> os/of
<CellarDoor> noiesmo: yup
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, ok
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, check /usr/lib/compiz
<CellarDoor> ok
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, then check gconf-editor and if it looks ok then try again
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, brb 2 min
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, ok how do it look
<lowtech> how do i search the repositories for the ssh server and client?
<CellarDoor> noiesmo: transset and trailfocus are not there
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, ok they are obsolete, things i do and not adjust sorry about this but there not needed fixing howto :)
<CellarDoor> ok
<CellarDoor> no problem
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, otherwise its all good try again see if it works now
<CellarDoor> ok here goes
<CellarDoor> noiesmo: still hangs at 'restoring session'
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, bugger
<CellarDoor> earlier while trying to follow the ubuntu page I did type this "compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher water &" not sure if it matters at all
<ashridah> hey. anyone know why amarok-gstreamer doesn't seem to exist on dapper?
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, you can do that but you shouldnt have to
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, most say not to
<crimsun_> ashridah: it was removed because upstream GSt engine supports lacks a maintainer iirc
<ashridah> darn
<crimsun_> s/supports/support/
<ashridah> because the amarok-arts package doesn't seem to work, and the amarok-xine package appears, but just zips through all of my music without playing anything :S
<Hobbsee> ashridah: installed libxine-extracodecs?
<ashridah> Hobbsee: that might help.
<ashridah> curious that arts doesn't show up even tho i've got the package installed tho
<Hobbsee> it might indeed
<CellarDoor> noiesmo: I might try a reboot
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, ok
<Healot> damn sed
<DaSkreech> Has anyone played with aiglx yet?
<CellarDoor> noiesmo: no change
<ashridah> Hobbsee: much better. thanks
<CellarDoor> noiesmo: It hangs on "restoring session"... wondering it thats a clue as to whats going on
<Hobbsee> ashridah: :)
<CellarDoor> noiesmo: I'm thinking maybe something I've done from this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz is in conflict with something I followed on your page ?
<nmorse> I'm guessing there's still no fix to it uninstalling most of kde when you upgrade to dapper?
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, i'll have a look at your link hang on
<DaSkreech> nmorse: Huh?
<ashridah> whoa.
<ashridah> okay. someone definently needs to adapt "google browser sync" to konqueror :)
<nmorse> Everytime I attempt to upgrade from breezy to dapper apt-get wants to remove almost all of kde.
<ashridah> i've been pining for something like that for about three years
<nmorse> If I do 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' it says it's impossible and gives a list of packages that won't install.
<DaSkreech> nmorse: Cause it's a new KDE
<nmorse> Hence why I'm still on breezy with a Kaffeine that crashes if you try to open a new file after playing one.
<DaSkreech> so it has to replace it
<nmorse> I've never had issues like this when upgrading KDE before.
<DaSkreech> which means getting rid of the old one
<DaSkreech> nmorse: Backup important stuff and grab a dapper CD
* DaSkreech hopes you have a /home partition?
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, brb
<nmorse> Is the new kubuntu-desktop package broken or something? There should be a little more convenient way to upgrade than having all my packages removed and then reinstalling them.
<nmorse> After the upgrade is done.
<Hobbsee> nmorse: probably a new version of kde...
<ashridah> i thought that's what apt-get dist-upgrade was for :)
<nmorse> So did I.
<Hobbsee> built on a different lot of glibc
<Hobbsee> well, yeah, that's how it's supposed to work...
<Hobbsee> i dont know why it all removes first - the end effect is almost the same though
<nmorse> I thought the big glibc and gcc move was between Hoary and Breezy?
<Hobbsee> do you have to manually install k-d again?
<ashridah> Hobbsee: it should still handle it better than removing everything
<Hobbsee> ashridah: i know
<nmorse> If you go the KubuntuDapperKnowProblems link in the topic you'll see they have a bug report on it.
<nmorse> I was just wondering if there was an unofficial fix for it yet or something.
<Hobbsee> nmorse: if there's a fix for it, it'll be made official pretty quickly
<nmorse> Looks like I put off upgrading for a while yet then. Is GRUB any better this time around about not screwing up my boot configuration?
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, open a terminal and type eyecandy it should fire up this session of kde will keep running to end the eyecandy session
<noiesmo> CellarDoor, I have to go for a while I will be back here in about 1-2 hours
<_rince_> mrgn
<CellarDoor> dang
<DaSkreech> CellarDoor: Heehee :)
<CellarDoor> DaSkreech: I couldn't get back to my current session, ended up rebooting
<CellarDoor> oh well
<burepe> I want to use the Google Web Tool Kit and it says to install "Sun Java Standard Edition SDK" Can I do this through Adept? There are so many Java packages, it is a little confusing. Lil` help?
<martoss> hi there
<martoss> I can just login as root through kdm
<martoss> it says that there's a shutdown running
<weedar> burepe: sun-java5-jdk is what you want :)
<martoss> already tried shutdown -c
<weedar> JDK = Java Development Kit, just another word for SDK (which is Software Development Kit)
<burepe> weedar you are the man or woman or whatever
<Healot> just append J
<burepe> I don't have that package
* weedar is the man
<weedar> are you running dapper, breezy or what burepe?
<burepe> breezy
<burepe> !sources
<burepe> !source-o-matic
<weedar> burepe: Dapper has the Java packages available via apt-get, but for Breezy check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java?action=show&redirect=AddingJavaSupport#head-c11d7e79caf92b25d665c18c7821f925784de8d1
<weedar> Or upgrade to Dapper :)
<burepe> Can I upgrade without a reinstall?
<TheHighChild> !upgrade
<burepe> How long does that take?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<burepe> You gotta love the bots
<burepe> where are they anyway?
<DaSkreech> sleeping
<DaSkreech> Ssssh
<DaSkreech> shhh
<TheHighChild> !Upgrade
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<weedar> burepe: for me the update took two hours maybe, depends on your internet connection somewhat of course :)
<weedar> uprade, I mean
<burepe> ok
<burepe> cool
<icheyne> ping #automatix
<burepe> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<pd273> Hi there, when I do a apt-get -f install I get this error http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/769319, any idea how I can remove this package
<chavo> pd273, I remember having that problem, but I can't remember exactly waht I did to fix it :(
<pd273> hmm
<chavo> pd273, it's something with the init script, some sort of bug
<pd273> Oh I c
<pd273> I cant even remove it now
<aftertaf> lol chavo. back with xgl again.
<chavo> I'm not doing any walkthroughs right now :)
<aftertaf> you know why when i type compiz --replace gconf i have no titlebars?
<aftertaf> and this as error: Failed to manage screen: 0
<chavo> I've been asked to write a wiki about it, but I've been busy
<aftertaf> just wondering if you have a one-line solution ;
<chavo> aftertaf, did you run gnome-window-decorator also?
<aftertaf> run it? im in kde.
<pd273> when I do a apt-get remove, I get this error. Almost same http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/769326, can I do some sort of force remove
<aftertaf> compiz --replace gconf & gnome-win-dec.....   like that?
<chavo> aftertaf, yes compiz and gnome-window-decorator have to run together
<Healot> xgl problems again
<chavo> g-w-d draws the decorations
<Healot> does the wiki help, ?
<chavo> Healot, the wiki is gnome specific at the moment, I am supposed to be writing the kde version
<aftertaf> yay!!!! i found a new way of rebooting X without pressing ctl+alt+back
<aftertaf> :] 
<TheHighChild> hey guys, where are the ,deb stored when they are fetched?
<TheHighChild> .debs*
<aftertaf> /var/apt/cache
<TheHighChild> thank you aftertaf
<aftertaf> no
<aftertaf> ls /var/cache/apt/archives/
<TheHighChild> Do you know how to set it so they aren't stored after setup?
<aftertaf> i got it completely wrong ;)
<defrysk> TheHighChild, sudo apt-get clean to remove them
<aftertaf> TheHighChild, nope, but you can type apt-get clean
<aftertaf> do a df -h before and after ;)
<TheHighChild> what is that?
<TheHighChild> I know df but not the h option
<TheHighChild> nvm, I'll man
<TheHighChild> Thanks dude
<aftertaf> df -h
<aftertaf> shows results in human readable format
<tuxcicles> TheHighChild: apt-get clean
<TheHighChild> Really stoked about Dapper. It even setup my wireless (not optimized) in a working fashion on my laptop (IBM T42)
<aftertaf> dapper rox da house
<tuxcicles> i cant get the newer version of fglrx or ati driver to work with my videocard - mobo configuration, the older one does though, the one in breezy
<ashridah> heh. i'm having a reasonable time with it. a freshly installed amd64 version decided to ignore one of my sata controllers (which just happened to be the one with the only sata disk in the system on it) butmoving the drive to the other controller helped there.
<ashridah> not too happy that it decided to install grub to /dev/hda without asking tho
<burepe> Hey, can I upgrade to a different language or just change my whole system to Japanese?
<Healot> burepe: yes you can change the interfaces/keyboard/input method to Japanese
<TheHighChild> yes, Settings > Regional & Accessibility > Country/Region & Language
<burepe> the keyboard is already Japanese, I just want everything else to be too
<Healot> btw... did you download Kubuntu from the Japanese project?
<Healot> or the English main project
<Healot> or do the Japanese team finished the translation project? Idk
<burepe> I  think I got the english one
<burepe> I have downloaded older distros from the Japanese one though.
<burepe> I have never changed the language though
<burepe> So the Japanese Dapper is not out yet probably?
<TheHighChild> burepe: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDapperBeta?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=japanese&titlesearch=Titles
<burepe> TheHighChild, I don't have that settings path
<burepe> strange huh
<Healot> guess not... burepe, but you still can setup Japanese interfaces using the English release
<TheHighChild> Ok, should be able to access it from the Control Center in 'Regional & Accessibility
<Healot> damn ubuntu.com certificate is use even for its subdomains?
<burepe> I don't have a control center
<burepe> This is breezy. Maybe that is why
<Healot> KDE Menu - > Settings
<burepe> sorry my bad
<burepe> I am using gnome at the moment, didn`t realize I was on #kubuntu
<Healot> Well, it's on Menu System->Preferences->language
<Healot> if you're in GNOME
<burepe> *)
<burepe> :)
<Healot> check on Japanese list, and prepare to download the files...
<Healot> but you need to setup the keyboard layout/input method manually though, if i recall
<TheHighChild> burepe: are you using KDE or GNOME?
<burepe> Gnome
<burepe> both but gnome right now
<burepe> I acutally have Kubuntu
<TheHighChild> oh, well that would be why you can't find what I am talking about. Sorry, I don't use or know GNOME at all
<burepe> Yeah, i'm a space cadet
<Healot> Menu System->Preferences->language --> for GNOME
<rverrips> Hiyee - Everytime I startup kubuntu it scans my Windows XP fat32 partition (takes about 3 minutes each time) - Anyway to stop this?
<Healot> remove its entry from fstab file?
<Robert_S> Can somebody help me.  I've got 3 sound cards  - my "normal" one, a USB one for Skype and a specialised one for sound recording.  How do I ensure that they always get loaded as the correct device each time I boot?  Id. I'd like to be able to guarantee that /dev/dsp is always my "standard" card.
<rverrips> Thanks Healot, but if I remove it from fstab, will it still mount upon boot?
<malte> hm, does anyone else experience problems with azureus? it's pop-up windows (you know, that come up when you didn't shut down azureus tidily the last time) aren't possible to dismiss
<TheHighChild> You on breezy malte?
<puckman> Morning
<mrmist> Here's a tough one: Any way to see the INDIVIDUAL load on my TWO processors ??
<malte> TheHighChild: dapper
<puckman> Anyone know how to unlock the adept database?
<puckman> When I try to run adept it claims something is using it
<TheHighChild> I used to have the issue but Since my upgrade to Dapper, it's been fine thus far.
<puckman> but I just booted up my machine
<malte> TheHighChild: hm, okay. that's strange
<Aapzak> good morning everyone
<Aapzak> it's quiet inhere, no hello, no xgl discussion, no ati/nvidia questions. is everyone sleeping?
<puckman> No, I just asked a question but got ignored ;P
* chavo bangs on some pots and pans
<Aapzak> hehe, what wa it?
<puckman> nice name btw, you dutch?
<Aapzak> :)
<puckman> Lekker weertje in nederland vandaag?
<Aapzak> you are :)
<Aapzak> heerlijk
<puckman> hehehe, but I live in london :P
<puckman> adept refuses to run as it claims the database is in use
<puckman> which is bull so I was wondering if it can get locked during a crash
<puckman> like the lock file in thunderbird or firefox
<Aapzak> puckman: hot in London ? ;)
<puckman> very
<puckman> but I'm in a ice cold office
<Aapzak> aha, apt broke because your system crashed while the db was locked
<puckman> right, so how do I undo that?
<Aapzak> you might have a good change this can be found in Debian forums
<Aapzak> puckman: it's not easiliy googled
<puckman> hence asking in here in case someone had run into it
<puckman> I'm having a few other nasties with dapper
<puckman> it freezes every now and then
<puckman> completly random
<puckman> whole thing locks up, cant even poke it from another machine
<Aapzak> which is pretty weird
<Aapzak> according to an old message the dpkg lockfile should be in /var/lock
<puckman> k, lets have a look
<puckman> hehehe, aapzak, funny, not seen a name like that in ages
<Khriz> hi, someone can help a moment, please I want to make a question on wireless assistant
<Aapzak> puckman: I'm starting to use it less and use my real name more often these days
<Khriz> when KUbuntu starts I need to go to wireless assistant and connect to my wireless network, is there a way to fix the same connection and at start Kubuntu connects always to the same?
<Aapzak> Khriz: ask and see if someone knows something usefull
<Aapzak> k
<puckman> Aapzak: whats that then?
<Aapzak> 'Quido
<Aapzak> Quido
<puckman> how undutch sounding
<puckman> mine is gerard
<puckman> well, thats my calling name
<Aapzak> sounds Dutch to me :)
<puckman> full name is Wilhelmus Gerardus
<Aapzak> Khriz: yes
<puckman> The english dont understand that, full and calling name
<Aapzak> why not? Becks real name is Beckham
<Khriz> I don't find the option on wireless assistant
<Aapzak> :)
<puckman> hahah
<Aapzak> Khriz: you do tthat in another application I guess, I don't use wireless assistant
<puckman> gonna reboot, this is driving me nots
<puckman> brb
<Khriz> ooh, and what app are you using?
<Aapzak> Khriz: use the configuration from control center
<Aapzak> I'm not on Kubuntu at the moment, so I can't really see what it's called
<Aapzak> Networking
<Aapzak> I think
<Khriz> ok, thanks, I'll try it
<Aapzak> found it?
<Khriz> yes, found it, thanks
<exceswater> hi all
<exceswater> sorry if i disturb anyone but i am kinda noob to kubuntu and I need some help ...
<Vampis> exceswater: ask away then
<Vampis> cant guess your question :)
<exceswater> 10x
<exceswater> i just installed kubuntu
<exceswater> i love it :D
<Vampis> Good for you :)
<exceswater> but i dunno how to install anything
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> at all
<exceswater> i donwloaded a game
<exceswater> warsaw
<Vampis> mkay ?
<exceswater> something like that
<Vampis> is it sourcecode or is it a .deb file ?
<exceswater> and i dunno how to install anything
<Vampis> aha
<Vampis> :>
<exceswater> it's a file named warsow_0.11-english.run
<Vampis> mhm
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> 10x a lot
<Vampis> np
<exceswater> you've been great help
<puckman> Aapzak: got it sorted
<Vampis> and to run that file
<Vampis> open a terminal
<puckman> Aapzak: ran apt-get update and upgrade from terminal and after that it was fine
<exceswater>  register claudiu
<exceswater> dunno how to register here :D
<Vampis> ./filename
<exceswater> it's awfull to be so noob
<Vampis> Everyone has to start somewere
<exceswater> lol
<exceswater> yup
<exceswater> anyway
<exceswater> it's better to be unix noob than usual windows user :D
<Vampis> lol
<Vampis> :>
<puckman> exceswater++
<HTRednek> Does anyone have a good link to info for accessing an existing RAID 0 array on a Via8237 controller?  I haven't been able to find much.
<puckman> I agree
<exceswater> vampis
<Vampis> tes ?
<Vampis> yes *
<exceswater> where is that cute "terminal" thing
<exceswater> i find something like shell command
<exceswater> but not terminal
<Vampis> same thing
<exceswater> it's my first hour of linux
<Vampis> open "Konsole"
<Vampis> The Startmeny under system
<exceswater> kde ?
<Vampis> yes
<exceswater> kde launcher
<exceswater> i am not bothering anybody
<exceswater> ? ? ??
<Vampis> No
<Vampis> :)
<exceswater> that kde seems to not want to open :D
<exceswater> hehe
<exceswater> i am good in windows
<exceswater> a little
<exceswater> all my friends used to bug me all the time...
<exceswater> i even got a call an 23:45 from a friend ... asking me how to change the home page in IE
<exceswater> now i am just like that noob
<exceswater> :d
<Vampis> LOL
<exceswater> all my friends are noobs in comps
<exceswater> i was the expert :D
<Vampis> ah
<Vampis> WAS
<Vampis> :D
<exceswater> in allmost anything
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> that kde is not opening
<exceswater> by the way
<exceswater> may be a stupid question
<exceswater> but: is there a linux version that has more easy installer
<Vampis> "that KDE" ?
<Aapzak> puckman: I was working :) good for you
<GNAM> what's ubuntu package for kde trash?
<GNAM> klauncher said: "unknown protocol trash"
<GNAM> that's a partial installation of kde on ubuntu
<burepe> I am trying to update but I keep getting this error http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found Any suggestions?
* rob checks out Yakuake
<rob> very cool
<tuxcicles> exceswater: fedora, but thats where the easiness ends
<chavo> burepe, looks like you've got some kubuntu.org repos in your sources.list
<exceswater> it's so hard .. fedora ?
<noaXess> is it possible to recreate the kmenu? i have installed koffice, kmail,... but there are no entries in kmenu..
<RawSewage> yes
<RawSewage> it's an applet
<RawSewage> add a new applet to the taskbar
<noaXess> RawSewage: i mean.. i have the aplett shown in taskbar.. but the entries in kmenu are not complete.. koffice, kmail,.. and so on aren't there
<tuxcicles> exceswater: ever heard of dependancy hell?
<RawSewage> Kubuntu doesnt come with Koffice installed
<exceswater> not really
<exceswater> :D
<RawSewage> and KMail is part of Kontact
<burepe> chavo is that bad?
<RawSewage> Kontact is in the Office area
<burepe> should I take that out?
<noaXess> RawSewage: but shoud apt-get install koffice not create the kmenu entries to the koffice components?
<RawSewage> yes, reboot
<chavo> burepe, yes take it out
<noaXess> RawSewage: aha here they are.. just opend kmenu editor, save it and here they are :)
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> rebooting will put them there
<RawSewage> you dont have to do it manually
<noaXess> RawSewage: restart X :)..
<RawSewage> yes
<chavo> burepe, and one other thing before you upgrade, make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed
<noaXess> ok.. thanks.. just time for eating..
* noaXess is hungry.. :) not i'm suisse people.. switzerland.. :)
<burepe> chavo, I took it out but I have some pub key error, I tried to fix it with the directions from source-o-matic but it didn't work. Any suggestions?
<Vampis> Trying to install koffice ?
<chavo> burepe, pastebin your sources.list
<exceswater> anyone knows a nice free game for kubuntu  ?
<Vampis> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-151.php
<gobbe> planeshift
<chavo> exceswater, enemy-territory
<TheHighChild> Can my windows be hacked in VMware?
<JasonL> weird, MS emailed me and said please download vista beta and test it for us...
<TheHighChild> exceswater I run a few ET servers. I must say, it's a great game
<exceswater> chavo
<exceswater> it's free ?
<chavo> yes
<exceswater> and where I can find it :D ?
<GNAM> how can I start konqueror with sudo privileges? "kdesu kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing" ?
<TheHighChild> sacrilege!
<exceswater> and please think that i am noob in linux
<TheHighChild> exceswater Enemy territory?
<exceswater> yes
<burepe> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/769512
<chavo> http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/download.php?view.313
<TheHighChild> one sec
<burepe> chavo http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/769512
<chavo> oh that site you have to sign up to
<TheHighChild> exceswater: http://www.fileshack.com/file.x?fid=2743
<chavo> burepe, you updating from hoary to breezy?
<TheHighChild> Let me know if you want a server suggestion. Also, you can use a program called 'xqf' to act like ASE does on windows
<chavo> TheHighChild, which servers do you run?
<TheHighChild> I used to run the glory hole and milkspank servers. I currently run Anarchy and Shiat Storm (setup and admin only)
<burepe> chavo breezy to dapper
<chavo> burepe, well the sources.list is for breezy
<TheHighChild> Anyone run VMware?
<burepe> so I have to change the sources to dapper?
<chavo> also try changing to the archive.ubuntu.com servers, without the jp
<chavo> burepe, yes
<TheHighChild> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<burepe> I am following this faq https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades it didn't say anything about that in the non-command line update
<burepe> Thanks it's working chavo
<chavo> cool
<rob_> hi, I'm wondering if anyone here has any experience with PCI based nova-t cards and sound issues?
<exceswater> back
<exceswater> :D
<Vampis> wb
<exceswater> 10x
<stefan> hello all
<stefan> I just create a sources.list -file over the website with source-o-matic
<Vampis> ok
<Vampis> *taking noteS*
<Vampis> ;)
<stefan> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<stefan> I select all
<stefan> now I want to install webmin
<stefan> doing apt-get updade
<stefan> but can not find webmin
<stefan> can someone tell where I can get it?
<TheHighChild> stefan you probably don't want to use webmin from the repos
<stefan> why not?
<stefan> what else should I use?
<usuario> hi every one ... i am a new user of this great o.s.
<TheHighChild> From my understanding (not positive) the repos use an older version
<TheHighChild> hey usuario
<usuario> dime
<memorice> hey
<DaveQB> hi usuario
<usuario> i am very glad to comes to the comunity !!
<memorice> how can I install java jdk 5
<DaveQB> usuario: well your welcome
<stefan> on breezy I had webmin
<usuario> thanks all
<TheHighChild> stefan read this thread
<TheHighChild> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166276
<memorice> (I've installed jdk, but the commands java and javac are not working)
<DaveQB> I have an issue with KDE's media:/ file system and auto mounts
<TheHighChild> memorice: are they in your path?
<memorice> (so I guess I need to set the classpath)
<memorice> TheHighChild: no
<DaveQB> I am getting the error you get if you try to mount a device not in fstab, but in a KDE popup
<usuario> i want to connect to a spanish channel.. I am Spanish boy
<usuario> my English isnt good enough to write good english
<DaveQB> the usual "could not mount device" mount: Can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab
<DaveQB> Now I know I can edit the fstab, but i shouldnt need to
<memorice> how can I set the classpath?
<DaveQB> my Breezy-to-dapper system does this fine, but this new Dapper install has this issue
<memorice> or better how can I set environment variables (if that is possible in linux)
<DaveQB> memorice: export TEST="high there"
<DaveQB> memorice:  for example
<memorice> ok thanks
<DaveQB> memorice:  put it in your ~/.bashrc to have it every time you log in
<DaveQB> memorice: yu can create alias' or even funcitons in your ~/.bashrc that will then always be available
<memorice> how do I go to .bashrc?
<TheHighChild> nano ~/.bashrc
<memorice> where is it?
<TheHighChild> or late ~/bashrc if you like a GUI editor
<memorice> what is ~
<DaveQB> memorice:  or kate ~/.bashrc
<TheHighChild> kate*
<DaveQB> memorice:  ~ is your home like /home/name
<memorice> ok thanks :)
<DaveQB> memorice: try "echo ~"
<DaveQB> memorice: that should expand what your home is set to
<memorice> I know what my hostname is :)
<memorice> hostname = home*
<DaveQB> memorice: sorry ?
<DaveQB> $ hostname
<DaveQB> will return your hostname
<DaveQB> echo $HOSTNAME should too
<memorice> sorry,I typed the wrong word
<memorice> why is ubuntu using java 1.4 in stead of 1.5?
<Healot> that's blackdown for breezy... dapper uses 1.5 from Sun, correct me if I am wrong, kubuntuans
<memorice> I've dapper...
<DaveQB> Healot: I believe your right
<DaveQB> oh
<memorice> and it looks like it uses 1.4.2 (GNU libgjc)
<samuli> memorice, you need to install sun's java from the multiverse.
<Healot> memorice: because you haven't install the Sun's JDK yet
<samuli> but it's in the repos.
<Healot> that gcj is fake Java :)
<samuli> (obviously)
<memorice> I've installed sun's jdk from sun.java.com
<Healot> package "ia32-sun-java5-bin"
<rob_> hello, i have a problem with kubuntu dapper, i hope someone can help me with it.
<samuli> ok.. so you need to do something like sudo update-alternatives java
<dr3as> damn strange running internet explorer inn kubuntu :p
<memorice> apt-get install ia32-sun-java5-bin
<memorice> right?
<rob_> i have a pci soundcard and an onboard unit on my motherboard
<samuli> memorice, do the update-alternatives java   -thing.
<rob_> how do i select which one to use by default?
<Healot> or you can make your own ubuntu's Sun Java package by installing "make-jpkg"
<rob_> now al my sound get's played through my onboard device and that one is crap
<samuli> it doesn't matter even if you install it from the repos or make your own package.. ubuntu will still use the older java until you tell it not to.
<memorice> update alternatives --config java
<samuli> memorice, riiight :)
<memorice> no sun there
<Healot> it just update the softlink to the desired java interpreter
<Healot> and the library path
<samuli> memorice, are you using breezy or dapper?
<memorice> dapper
<samuli> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk then
<pekuja> Does anyone know if there is a browser sync extension available for Konqueror that allows synchronising bookmarks and other info between systems?
<memorice> Couldn't find package sun-java5-jdk
<pekuja> Like the one that Google now has for Firefox: http://www.google.com/tools/firefox/browsersync/
<samuli> jdk or jre.. jdk install stuff you don't need if you're not a developer, but they don't take much.
<memorice> I am a developer ;-)
<samuli> memorice, you need to enable universe, multiverse etc. then.
<Healot> i build houses, a developer too... memorice :)
<memorice> what was the file name I should edit for that?
<memorice> Healot: lol
<psb154> memorice, I have the same problem.
<samuli> memorice, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<psb154> memorice, I have the multiverse enabled but it still is not available
<memorice> thanks
<TheHighChild> I don't pekuja, you could always import to firefox and sync that way.
<Healot> psb154: lemme see your sources.list file...
<samuli> psb154, are you using dapper?
<memorice> universe and multiverse were enabled
<memorice> psb154: same problem, not available
<samuli> memorize, odd, because my apt-cache search founds the package.
<psb154> Healot, samuli, I am using dapper
<pekuja> TheHighChild, no, I mean syncing between different computers running Konqueror
<pekuja> TheHighChild, it essentially requires an external server though, so I doubt there is one
<samuli> "sun-java5-jdk - Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0" says apt-cache even after updating filelist from the repos.
<psb154> where to paste my sources.list
<samuli> www.pastebin.com
<psb154> ta.
<samuli> ubuntu has it's own, but might as well use that.
<DaveQB> what does KDE use to auto mount a removable USB device ?
<apokryphos> combination of HAL and DBUS
<DaveQB> hmmm ok, so why would this fresh install of Dapper not be able to mount the USB device ? although it does the popup and then opens Konqueror at media:/sda but then errors sying /dev/sda isnt in the fstab
<psb154> Healot, pastebin psb154 recent post
<Healot> which is, my DSL connection dropped just now
<samuli> psb154: it's easier for everyone if you just give the address.
<psb154> http://pastebin.com/769611
<samuli> add 'multiverse' to line 20
<CellarDoor> hey all
<CellarDoor> I have xgl working... sort of
<memorice> just add or replace universe?
<samuli> add after it.
<memorice> not working for me
<memorice> still Couldn't find package sun-java5-jdk
<samuli> memorice, did you do sudo apt-get update?
<puckman> Anyone here use Japanese with Linux?
<CellarDoor> Is anyone familiar with title bars dissappearing when using xgl ?
<thoreauputic> !info  sun-java5-jdk
<samuli> you need to do that to get repository filelist up-to-date
<memorice> no, it's working now :)
<memorice> thanks
<puckman> did a clean install of dapper and now cant use japanese text in open office even though it is installed
<thoreauputic> memorice: wrong package name
<memorice> ?
<samuli> thoreauputic: no it's o-kay.
<thoreauputic> !info sun-java5-jdk dapper
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: (Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0), section multiverse/devel, is optional. Version: 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 4868 kB, Installed size: 11548 kB
<thoreauputic> OK
<memorice> ok javac is working for me now
<memorice> java is still using GNU
<memorice> how do I change it?
* thoreauputic thinks it's time to update ubotu to dapper
<thoreauputic> memorice: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<samuli> memorice, sudo update alternatives --config java
* samuli got it right this time 
<memorice> thanks :)
<memorice> working now :)
<thoreauputic> samuli: am I lagged or are you a slow reader ;)
<samuli> It must be you lagging :)
<thoreauputic> samuli: 0.3 s - /me doesn't think so
<thoreauputic> ;P
<samuli> yeah well, shut up ;)
<thoreauputic> samuli: beware the wrath of the op
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> :-P
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> samuli: just kidding :)
<Healot> hoho
<samuli> hrr hrr, I just didn't read what you were writing.
<psb154> hmm still no luck.
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on samuli
<psb154> I'm trying for the jre
<thoreauputic> !info sun-java5-jre dapper
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: (Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 7169 kB, Installed size: 15768 kB
<memorice> psb154: stil can't find package problem?
<samuli> psb154: you need to sudo apt-get update
<psb154> yes
<psb154> done the update....
<samuli> hmm.
* psb154 tries the update again
<memorice> psb154: apt-get update did work for me :S
<psb154> O_o
<samuli> well.. it's in the multiverse. There's still something wrong with your sources.list then.
<memorice> what is a nice editor for .java files in linux?
<memorice> (in windows I was using ultraedit)
<sandra> Hello
<psb154> memorice, netbeans
<memorice> don't like netbeans that much
<psb154> netbeans rocks
<psb154> what!!!
<memorice> I just want to have a text editor
<sandra> Trying to upgrade to dapper I get the error "openoffice.org-core: Conflicts: openoffice.org2-l10n-1.9.129 which is a virtual package.  Conflicts: openoffice.org-help-1.9.129 which is a virtual package." when doing aptitude dist-upgrade, any idas ?
<DaveQB> memorice: kate has a vast array of highlighting
<puckman> lol
<puckman> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6880888700625496919
<DaveQB> memorice: might include java
<memorice> yeah, kate looks nice :)
<DaveQB> memorice:  it is
<DaveQB> sessions too
<memorice> how do I get sessions?
<memorice> apt-get install ...
<memorice> I see sessions is a memu item in kate :P
<memorice> lol
<memorice> huge tabs in kate, no line numbers
<memorice> need to config that
<mwales> Have you tried KDevelop?
<pekuja> is there a centralised site for Konqueror extensions?
<DaveQB> mwales: kdevelop is just kate on steroids
<pekuja> are there many Konqueror extensions in the first place?
<psb154> Healot, samuli, thank you for your help, downloading now.
<memorice> mwales: no
<DaveQB> IMO
<Vampis> LOL
<Vampis> CTRL+R i konversation makes a line :)
<psb154> memorice, you might want to look at eclipse, it is the anti-netbeans.
<Vampis> didnt know that
<memorice> how can I set the tab-space
<memorice> (in kate)
<DaveQB> memorice:  not sure if you can , check Tools > config kate
<memorice> trying it
<memorice> but I can chose for use spaces instead of tabs...
<DaveQB> brb
<memorice> ah that's working :)
<ubo> hallo
<everlast_> I'm trying to update my breezy kubuntu to dapper, but when I do 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade', it gives a list of packages to remove and it has lots of important KDE packages in that list...so I'm a bit afraid to do it
<everlast_> it says it will remove 163 packages including ones like kubuntu-desktop and xorg-common and lots of other important-sounding packages
<everlast_> is it normal that the upgrading from breezy to dapper removes all those?
<eean> Riddell: Amarok 1.4 needs a hard dep on ruby
<eean> I'm getting second-hand info that it doesn't
<TheHighChild> Any VMware folks out here?
<eean> Riddell: +  * Build-dep on libexscalibar1-dev and ruby
<eean> its not a build dep at all! we just have configure check for ruby to let distributors know they need to depend on it. >.<
<edneymatias> morning!
<jlefkowitz> hey everybody
<mundial> hi
<mundial>  what is the different ubuntu and kubuntu?
<memorice> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde in stead of gnome
<mundial> and xubuntu?
<mundial> :)
<memorice> eh
<memorice> xfe4 in stead of kde or gnome
<stn> Ubuntu is the distro more popular
<stn> linux is the new revolution in the world
<Chryseus> new?
<samuli> distro moore pooppulaare.
<stn> well
<Chryseus> Isn't it pretty old already? :)
<stn> Ubuntu
<stn> LInux is not new
<stn> however now is very popular
<stn> in europe is more popular
<memorice> so a new revolution and not a new os :)
<stn> than USA and Latin America
<stn> yes
<memorice> european people are clever ;-)
<stn> jajaja
<memorice> nederlands nog ook :P
<stn> hey excuseme Im latin american
<memorice> :P
<stn> Im dominican
<stn> you know where is dominican republic
* Chryseus knows
<memorice> I see
<Chryseus> We're not stupid americans ;P
<memorice> california I guess?
<stn> i use Kubuntu but is the same
<highvoltage> hi. is kuickshow in the dapper repositories.
<memorice> Chryseus: depends ons the fact if you are reacting to european people are clever ;-)
<stn> only is the kde
<highvoltage> it's my favourite image viewer and it seems to be just gone :(
<defrysk> highvoltage, apt-cache search <package>
<Chryseus> memorice: sorry but you don't make any sence to me :D
<highvoltage> defrysk: it's not there
<memorice> fryslan boppe
<memorice> lol
<highvoltage> defrysk: but i find that strange, since it's such a good viewer
<highvoltage> Riddell: do you know if there's a reason why kuickshow has been dropped (if that's the case)
<Chryseus> highvoltage: doesn't seem to be in dapper repositories :(
<defrysk> ojee een twent
<memorice> lol
<memorice> zit op universiteit hier, m'n ouders wone in friesland (ga straks weer naar toe)
<Chryseus> ik ben een nieauveling
<Chryseus> or something.. :P
<terror> USA sux (?)
<memorice> lol
<memorice> Chryseus: nieuweling
<Chryseus> close enough ;)
<memorice> indeed
<RadiantFire> ok so quick question, I'm trying to use a samba printer, I can print the test page, but nothing else
<RadiantFire> anyone know whats up?
<terror> America is not USA.
<defrysk> highvoltage, try this : http://www.ubuntu-debs.de/app/kuickshow/
<defrysk> usa just owns it right ?
<mundial> ubuntu and kubuntu is available only on live cd?
<defrysk> anyway this is off topic take it somewhere els
<memorice> mundial: you can also install it
<mundial> from the same cd?
<memorice> yes
<defrysk> mundial, no there is an alternative cd (for installing only)
<RadiantFire> anybody?
<memorice> mundial: and there is an alterante install cd...
<sexygirl13yr> neoxan pradeepto bdmp RadiantFire ng_ highvoltage terror yamal hustla DevGet Seveaz Czessi mr_lampe mundial stn h3sp4wn GazzaK HymnToLife Fillado edneymatias rraajj vinboy troy_ eean My8os[Away]  defrysk freeflying|away mth`MAW piotrek frank__ YaH00 skipjack sandra Creperum OdyX ziza maxx_k goldenear memorice Snake[Sleep]  stefan chris__ robewald drayen DrNickRiviera everlast_ Al-Daja gobbe thoreauputic puckman burepe TheHighChild
<RadiantFire> er
<rraajj> Wow.
<puckman> wtf?
<RadiantFire> wtf was tjat
<sexygirl13yr> rob roconnor pd273 malte Pooh22 kahal visik7 ToyMan ubotu aurum osh_ trym_ ppd fek azathoth RogueJediX BazziR nmorse yannux samuli Kadran tuxcicles hupp3l m0ns00n nalioth_ JohnFlux Huahua firephoto Twogmf ArmedGeek _eric_ kosh _JP Hawkwind luksan Hawkwind_Ubuntu threat RavenTest Hikaru79 poningru_ [wolf^bnc]  Ahmuck_ vega- andre^off Glavata SlicerDicer- mwales NthDegree fabo__ rzei_ je4d cycom_ icer crimsun_ rogger Jaymac nixternal`zzz
<defrysk> sexygirl13yr, ?
<terror> Adept = BIn Laden.
<sexygirl13yr> PyroMithrandir ryanakca linuxmonkey scast bleaked_ gurumeditationer StR_gt paelscrit sheldonc drbeams DrBair phreak___ brandon_ winX cliebow_ errpast-wc gilprice alexand3r LeeJunFan kzrout BluDog_Anchorite yuriy wt8008 _pocket apokryphos koshka88 mianiak B4zzA kkathman MasterEvilAce Pitchshifter noaXess Kyral jaaroo kujeger_work shawn__ GNAM Sergi0 Spaceraver gronbaek duende evil-doer D0M1N8R Terminus yonkeltron dumb_noob lowtech gallag
<highvoltage> !op
<ubotu> highvoltage: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sexygirl13yr>  SheaTara SeanTater Slappy SkrotFFS spoop pipitas Dinofly slicslak Nakkel aseigo skipster23 BioVorE r0xz BlankB _al_ ChefWill fentekreel madc elvstone morrow _rince_ Lord_Devi harritj osiris winXperts dr3as NoUse Search4Lancer stevekl Mirno shredder81 _Pete_ waterglass swoke iNiku Rutger546 _richard kbrooks_ Mazingaro test34 Ubugtu mluser-work vega__ Chousuke ubuntulog OlliK Ilta_ jii Uberriffic HnZeKtO robotgeek Riddell lozenge Chryseus
<puckman> oh oh
<sexygirl13yr> robin_ robin__ dickhall_ Dasnipa` noaXess_kubuntu xijio JabberWo1ky seaLne JavaGeek neko Gwyth lonewolff duckdown narg__ pekuja sampan trip altecad mikmak barros cromo Firetech _max_ Moo bluszcz uniq |robert| paran oomph v3ctor dereks joch ainmosni jmg kozz tomsku echdev Jozo ajmitch_ trappist
<RadiantFire> but so yeah, I'm very pissed off, I can't print anything!
<puckman> wtf was that#?
<highvoltage> spambot
<Hawkwind> Spammer
<Chryseus> spambot?
<Jaymac> sexygirl.. hush :)
<Jaymac> oh, she fucked off
<defrysk> puckman, a german invader
<RadiantFire> gg no re
<terror> GARRR ADEPT
<terror> :@
<RadiantFire> Garrr kde print...
<RadiantFire> seriously though, I can print the test page, but everything else comes out garbled and the printer stops
<mundial> may i install grub or lilo with ubuntu or kubuntu?
<RadiantFire> mundial: no, you are stuck with grub
<defrysk> mundial, grub is the deefault
<defrysk> but lilo can be installed
<srterror> "You will not be robably some other Adept application or apg-get or aptitude). Please close the other aplication before using this one"
<mundial> may i use rpm files in ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Mirno> hum
<RadiantFire> mundial: yes, alien is an rpm/deb converter
<RadiantFire> don't replace anything already on the default system with it though
<RadiantFire> sure way to break something
<defrysk> mundial, most rpms are also available in .deb so try to moderate the usage of alien
<defrysk> rpms are trouble and can make trouble
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbb *!*@84-20-101-55.no.ventelo.net *!*@84-72-40-171.dclient.hispeed.ch *!*@c-67-191-86-100.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@i577B1646.versanet.de]  by apokryphos
<RadiantFire> so, anyone? p rinter being flaky?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<highvoltage> ah, found my answer at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdegraphics/+bug/45265
<highvoltage> thanks
<piotrek> join #princed
<ultm8> hi everybody
<ultm8> :oD
<srterror> Adept gagergehwdx
<seaLne> what is the recomended way to hibernate?
<srterror> ='(
<ultm8> sleep during the winter months wake up when its summer :oD
<memorice> lol
<seaLne> :P
<neoxan> good night everyone / gute nacht :*
<memorice> good morning neoxan ;-)
<not_even_time> Am I here?
<not_even_time> :) nice
<not_even_time> My net has been kinda instable
<srterror> Adept Read only mode: Database locked
<pussfeller> srterror: that means another instance of apt is probably running somewhere
<srterror> =(
<srterror> What lr
<srterror> waht instance?
<pussfeller> like, you started it twice, or a previous one didn't get killed off properly
<srterror> como killed?
<pussfeller> agept is a front end to apt, which handles program installation
<pussfeller> turned off
<srterror> adept: no process killed
<pussfeller> try typing "ps aux | grep apt and seeing
<srterror> >.<
<pussfeller> err "ps aux | grep apt"
<GNAM> when I install nvidia-glx, my system hangs during restart/shutdown
<pussfeller> thats the only thing I know to do
<GNAM> any idea?
<pussfeller> till you reboot
<imbrandon> morning all
<imbrandon> GNAM: no clue sorry man
<noaXess> a simple question... if i install something from source: ./configure, make, sudo make install... how is it possible, to uninstall/remove it clearly later?
<imbrandon> noaXess well if you do it sligtly diffrent it is
<defrysk> morning imbrandon
<imbrandon> install a program called checkinstall ( sudo apt-get checkinstall ) then ......
<noaXess> imbrandon: how?.. is ther normaly a way in the source?
<imbrandon> ./configure , make , and instead of make install do checkinstall
<imbrandon> it will create a .deb
<imbrandon> that you can later remove
<noaXess> hm..
<noaXess> aha.. ./configure, make,.. and then create a deb file.. with which command?
<imbrandon> iheya defrysk
<imbrandon> noaXess "checkinstall"
<imbrandon> noaXess just replace the command "sudo make install" with "sudo checkinstall"
<imbrandon> everything else is done normaly
<imbrandon> from the documentation from what ever src you get
<seaLne> imbrandon: any idea what the recomended way to use hibernate is?
<seaLne> a graphical way
<noaXess> imbrandon: ok.. then checkinstall is a command.. but then i need this package.. cause checkinstall is not available..
<Hobbsee> checkinstall is evil
<noaXess> or am i wrong.. sorry for that..
<imbrandon> seaLne: not sure if there is one atm, its in the works kinda afaik
<imbrandon> noaXess "sudo apt-get install checkinstall"
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<seaLne> never tried to play with it before but i'd like it working for a users laptop
<Hobbsee> seaLne: sudo /whatver/path/it/is/acpi/hibernate.sh
<Hobbsee> seaLne: tried kpowersave?
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon
<noaXess> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey noaXess
<MasterEvilAce> no hello for me? :(
<imbrandon> heh
<linuxmonkey> no
<linuxmonkey> hello Hobbsee
<imbrandon> 'ello monkey and ace
<defrysk> never ;p
<Hobbsee> hey linuxmonkey
<MasterEvilAce> hello
<Hobbsee> hi MasterEvilAce
<Hobbsee> hey defrysk
<Hobbsee> anyone i missed?
<defrysk> hey Hobbsee
<MasterEvilAce> hi hobbsee, imbrandon
<linuxmonkey> Hello *
<MasterEvilAce> hey defrysk
<defrysk> hey MasterEvilAce
<linuxmonkey> :) there i got everyone
<MasterEvilAce> sup linuxmonkey
<imbrandon> hahaha
<imbrandon> ok ok
<noaXess> imbrandon: is there any howto, for building deb packages?
<linuxmonkey> just setup kmail to handle the mailling list
<imbrandon> yea the debian new maintainers guide
<Hobbsee> noaXess: the good, but harder way, or the bad and evil hack way?
<imbrandon> hehe
<noaXess> Hobbsee: hm.. what you prefere
<imbrandon> checkinstall == evil hack way thats quick and easy, debian maint guide but will tkae some time to learn
<Hobbsee> noaXess: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you dont have to point striaght to debian maintainers guide - IIRC it's linked off that anyway
<defrysk> so checkinstall it is :D
<hustla> hi a little newbie question. I've installed cups on my local networkserver. so the deamon is running but I cant connect to port:631
<Hobbsee> noaXess: you cant redistribute the files made with checkinstall, or use them on another machine.
<imbrandon> noaXess depends on what your wanting to do with the finished deb, if its for anyone but your self then do it the way of the link, if its only for your self then checkinstall is fine
<seaLne> Hobbsee: wasn't sure if that was the recomended way, i'll try it
<noaXess> imbrandon: aha.. now i see it.. sorry.. i haven't seen your comment to install the package checkinstall.. damn.. sorry...
<Hobbsee> seaLne: well...they all should work...some work better than others
<Hobbsee> !checkinstall
<ubotu> [checkinstall]  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<noaXess> yea.. sorry.. my fault..
<imbrandon> no but like i said checkinstall is ok for if you are only doing something for yourself and only for the box your on, but not to distribute at all
<noaXess> imbrandon: first.. it's for me.. :) i trying to get synce working.. http://synce.sf.net
<imbrandon> if you plan on distribute the deb definately learn the ubuntu way of packageing
<imbrandon> yea if its for you and only you, install checkinstall and just replace the command "sudo make install" with "sudo checkinstall"
<imbrandon> everything else as normal
<Hobbsee> which is also why you shouldnt use the versions of packages from  the ubuntu forums, unless they're made by a dev (and or have the source provided)
<seaLne> Hobbsee: how do i unsuspend from ram?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: er, hit the power button?
<seaLne> :0
<seaLne> ok corrupted screen
* imbrandon needs a glass of milk , brb
<noaXess> thanks imbrandon..
<noaXess> and Hobbsee
<noaXess> :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee:  what was that link instead of the debian main guide ? ( so i can bookmark it to tell others later )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<imbrandon> thx ;)
<Hobbsee> !tell imbrandon about packagingguide
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: how's that?
<imbrandon> hahahahha ;)
<imbrandon> thanks
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> saves keeping on looking it up
<imbrandon> looks good ;)
<imbrandon> i always forget about the bot
* Hobbsee just added it
<rahab> hi there
<rahab> does anyone know when edgy repos will open up ??
<imbrandon> 'ello
<BazziR> rahab: should be up
<Hobbsee> rahab: soon.
<imbrandon> rahab: open for what ? they exist now but i wouldent use them as 110% likely you will get a broken system atm as the toolchain is not complete
<koriel> hi all, I'm  noticing some strange things with my system..(kubuntu 6)...all of a sadden my keyboard is not working properly..I mean some  times it types the char twice and sometimes not at all...I cant control it...and my mouse always going at  the top of a drop menu...any ideas
<rahab> mhh ok. i guess there will be some kind of announcement on the forums when edgy will be kind of working, right ?
<Hobbsee> rahab: probably.  see #ubuntu+1 's topic for more info - that's where it gets updated first
<rahab> Hobbsee: k, thx
<rahab> koriel: maybe you messed up your xorg.conf ?
<noaXess> does anybody know the command aclocal? i which package is it included?
<koriel> I didn't touch it at alll
<defrysk> apt-cache search aclocal
<nidal> hi all, I have a problem. whenever I try to open any link from konqueror (e.g my home folder) it says  "kdeinit could not launch " . but when I give "konqueror /home/thefolder" its working fine.whatz the problem ?
<nidal> I am using dapper
<nelius> hi there
<dshum> use SUSE instead.
<koriel> ;
<noaXess> defrysk: it's in libguile-dev included..
<defrysk> koriel, thats not utf8?
<nelius> i have a problem with authentication on kdm in a pam-ldap setup
<dshum> hey ppl, just wondering does 6.06 come with those unofficial ATI drivers?
<dshum> i had trouble installing them in 5.10
* <koriel!n=koriel@87.203.213.71>  requested unknown ctcp  from #kubuntu
<koriel> 
<Hobbsee> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<dshum> i've got 9600
<dshum> so how's kubuntu...
<dshum> everyone
<imbrandon> rockin
<Jack_Sparrow> Is there a way to save my changes to programs and style or a full backup
<dshum> kde better than gnome?
<Hobbsee> dshum: of course.
<imbrandon> Jack_Sparrow: most personal settings are in /home/<username> just back that up
<dshum> yeah?
<dshum> well i'll give it a go
<dshum> when they send me my cds
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks imbrandon
<imbrandon> dshum: your in a kde centric room please state questions as not to troll ;)
<dshum> or is there an easy way to upgrade from ubuntu 5.10 to kubuntu 6.06?
<Hobbsee> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<Jack_Sparrow> What will a backup of the home directory Not save..
<seaLne> eft?
<dshum> well i'm in the middle of uni assignments
<dshum> i don't want the upgrade to screw everything up...
<Hobbsee> seaLne: next release...
<Hobbsee> seaLne: also known as edgy
<seaLne> that was what i ment
<Hobbsee> dshum: probably not a great idea to upgrade in the middle then...
<imbrandon> Jack_Sparrow: lots of thing, what are talking about saving ? it will save things like personal prefrences for kde programs etc ~/.kde/*
<dshum> how do i triple-boot kubuntu, os x and winxp on a macbook?
<defrysk> dshum, unless you flunk and need a good excuse....
<dshum> does the new kubuntu support the intel-macs?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok, and I can save my theme to my home dir as well?
<dshum> it says the mac version is for powerpc still
<Hobbsee> dshum: got no idea...
<imbrandon> dshum: if its the x86 macbooks its just as simple as a normal install
<seaLne> ah of course its edgy eft, silly me
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks brb
<dshum> but i want it to triple-boot
<dshum> i want bootcamp to show all 3 options at startup
<imbrandon> dshum: ahh using bootcamp yo have to follow the bootcamp doc's
<imbrandon> dshum: bootcamp is its own beaste
<cliebow_> anyone see krootimage crashing on ltsp terminals?
<imbrandon> dshum: but just to let you know i've never personaly done it with bootcamp but i've seen successes in here, but i do tripple boot OSXx86 and Kubuntu 6.06 and FreeBSD all on my iMac ( x86 Core Duo )
<h3sp4wn> How can I generate a suitable dpatch is there a way of doing it semi automatically or do I have to manually run the diffs then make the dpatch file myself (I have manged to get wpa_supplicant working properly with madwifi-ng and knetworkmanager by using the includes from madwifi-ng against wpa_supplicant 0.4.9-1)
<imbrandon> cliebow_: you might be better of asking in #edubuntu , they are the ltsp experts
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn: the latter
<h3sp4wn> manually ?
<imbrandon> yea run the diff -ruN etc and make the dpatch
<imbrandon> is how _I_ would do it
<seaLne> same here
<h3sp4wn> Thats the only way I can see how to do it
<noaXess> i get two errors on make'ing my linux-source-2.6.15
<noaXess> [drivers/usb/net/zd1211/zddevlist.h]  Error 1
<noaXess> [stamp-build]  Error 2
<noaXess> i don't see more details... is there any logfile after make-kpkg?
<NthDegree> hmmmmmm someone called?
<seaLne> Hobbsee: any idea where to set presumably the swap partition for kpowersave?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: er....not a clue...unless its a config option
<seaLne> swap partition '8:1' is not available cannot suspend to disk
<seaLne> thats when i try to suspend to disk
<NthDegree> seaLne you need a swap partition double the size of your RAM
<NthDegree> and it must be a proper swap partition (not any other type)
<seaLne> arrggh i just added more ram to it that will be the problem :(
<defrysk> seaLne, no
<defrysk> one gig ram does not require 2 gigs swap
<seaLne> what does it require?
<defrysk> 1:2 is not always needed
<defrysk> seaLne, 1:1 should do fine
<NthDegree> ummm actually defrysk I have professional partitioning tools that make you do double RAM for the exact reason mentioned
<seaLne> k
<NthDegree> 1:1 will only work assuming you haven't got anything else currently in swap otherwise it bottles it
<h3sp4wn> Maybe you may need 120% of your ram maybe
<h3sp4wn> Not 200%
<NthDegree> h3sp4wn to do any justice it's 1.5x your RAM to 3x your RAM will work effectively
* defrysk agrees with h3sp4wn 
<seaLne> either way now i don't have enough grr
<h3sp4wn> If I had 1.5gb of swap in use my system would be too slow to be useable
<h3sp4wn> (My disk system is not good enough)
<NthDegree> I have 1GB RAM and PartitionMagic does things based on fundamental issues that linux has had
<h3sp4wn> I don't trust partitionmagic at all
<defrysk> partitionmagic is not the tool i would use
<NthDegree> h3sp4wn well after finding partitions a little braindead I decided to use it
<gan|y|med> hallo
* defrysk would probably use the live cd to resize
<NthDegree> e.g linux makes extended partitions WRONG they are meant to be extendedX if they are beyond cylinder 1024
<seaLne> servers are so much easier to configure than desktops
<gan|y|med> is it normal that a php install does not create links in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled for php by default?
<NthDegree> also the cluster size options PM has is superior to what the natural debian-installer can do
<Leopard> when i have dapper-cdrom in AND apt-cdrom add WORKS: why does apt-get dist-upgrade downloads everything from internet?
<h3sp4wn> mkfs.ext3 supports setting cluster size
<Leopard> and apt-get dist-upgrade dies nothing when internet sources removed from sources.list
<NthDegree> because Leopard you haven't added the CD repository for Dapper
<NthDegree> it is still the breezy one I bet
<gan|y|med> ok, more general. how is the debian way of installing php5 on an apache2 server?
<NthDegree> apt-get install php5-apache maybe
<imbrandon> yup
<NthDegree> Leopard change the word breezy for dapper on the CD repo
<gan|y|med> there is no such package. i have a complete install (i think) but had to add the links manually. so something went wrong when i installed, did it?
<gan|y|med> didn't it?
<NthDegree> not sure
<Leopard> @NthDegree: there was ONLY "deb... CD rom dapper 6.06 i386 ..." in sources.list...
<NthDegree> that should do Leopard
<jwat> Can anyone give me suggestions as to how to solve my Sudo Kcontrol error?
<Leopard> @nthdegree: ok i'll try on the next pc. laptop didnt want to ;) - THX !
<defrysk> jwat, why use sudo for kcontrol ?
<NthDegree> Leopard, i found kubuntu's install fundamentally flawed
<jwat> I'm getting Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-jwat is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0"
<NthDegree> it's alternate CD always crashes on me :(
<defrysk> jwat, start kcontrol without sudo
<NthDegree> and I need it's expert setup aswell
<h3sp4wn> Use debootstrap then
<defrysk> the admin options in kcontol will ask for your sudo passwd
<gan|y|med> NthDegree: i have made the same experience
<jwat> OK.  I'll give that a shot
<Leopard> dist-upgrade through internet worked great.
<NthDegree> red screen at "select and install software"?
<h3sp4wn> Leopard: Is it the alternative cd you have ? the desktop cd doesn't have the debs on it I don't think
<Leopard> oh. i have desktop cd ^^
<ecker> whens the new release for 6.06 come out
<Leopard> ITs aout ecker
<defrysk> ecker, 3 weeks ago ?
<jwat> does anyone else have the problem of the kcontrol windows being cut off because their screen resolution is smaller than ideal?
<ecker> wasn't there a stable relese coming, or is that out too?
<defrysk> echdev, 606 is aout yes
<ecker> ok
<Leopard> it's out since first of 06/06 !
<defrysk> Leopard, no
<defrysk> 6 weeks later
<defrysk> oh no it was 604
<defrysk> sorry
<gan|y|med> ciao
<Leopard> bye
<ecker> why does my girlfriend gotta be so demanding ?
<imbrandon> lol
<xwolf-> adept updater (in the tray) shows me there is a package upgradable. how do i make it ignore that package?
<koriel> is there a 3d desktop switcher for kde?
<ecker> bbiab later all
<koriel> or the other facility that arranges all open windows in the desktop?
<neuron_> hy
<neuron_> i got xgl installed
<neuron_> is there any way if making cedega work? :D
<jwat> has anyone else encountered the problem of not being able to see all of a particular window in kcontrol?
<neuron_> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<xwolf-> adept updater (in the tray) shows me there is a package upgradable. how do i make it ignore that package?
<mth`MAW> Hi there, I am chatting wiht konversation... Does konversation has a funktion, to mark the chat where the chat window left focus?!
<mth`MAW> I knew somthing like that from xchat (former times :)
<vinboy> anyone know why the Skype gives me this ? --> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x08a133f8 ***
<kkathman> good morning all (or whatever time it is there)
<psb154> Hello Installed sun-java-jre what apt command do I use to set it as the default java or do I adjust my path?
<defrysk> mth`MAW, I still use xchat ;)
<mth`MAW> damn :)
<BazziR> psb154 update-alternatives --config java
<psb154> BassiR thank you.
<psb154> BazziR thank you.
<psb154> :-)
<mth`MAW> defrysk: I like the function to connect the Contacts in IRC with my adressbook
<mth`MAW> xchat aint do that
<defrysk> mth`MAW, I dont use that function
<defrysk> so I dont need it hehe
<mth`MAW> mhm... it is a pitty, that it is not build in there...
<mth`MAW> It is soooo comfortable
<mth`MAW> and handy
<mth`MAW> and cool
<mth`MAW> and ...
<mth`MAW> :)
<xwolf-> !qemu
<ubotu> I guess qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<biosolar> anyone here get skype working on AMD64?  running 6.06, looked here http://forum.skype.com/viewtopic.php?t=54906& to no avail -  The repository doesn't work for apt-get, I did the dpkg -i skype~~~  , I tried alienizing the Mandriva RPM build, but ran into problems there with alien.   Any ideas?
<neuron_> is there any way of switching from Xgl to X and back
<BazziR> biosolar: use the ubuntu package?
<BazziR> + chroot
<biosolar> BazziR - Running Kubuntu, used the skype download .deb (ubuntu) package, and it gives me nothing
<imbrandon> + chroot, you will have to setup a 32bit chroot
<biosolar> I'm kindof a newbie, but I did get it working on Fedora5
<imbrandon> one sec
<biosolar> ok - what's the chroot 32 - an emulator/wrapper type thing?
<imbrandon> it lets you run 32bit programs in 64bit
<imbrandon> os
<imbrandon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<biosolar> going to that link now...
<imbrandon> that howto is for firefox, but you can easly adapt it for skype
<neuron_> can in run multiple x servers with kde?
<neuron_> i want to run Xgl/X separatly
<neuron_> or at least a way of changing between them
<imbrandon> neuron_: yes you can, now is there an easy way to do it or a howto , no
<biosolar> imbrandon - ok - installed the chroot... continuing on the page now...
<imbrandon> biosolar: yea follow it all the way to the bottom
<imbrandon> biosolar: do everything it says and you should be good
<neuron_> imbrandon: can you give a link please?
<imbrandon> neuron_: thats what i was saying, theres not a simple howto to do it, its not easy at all
<imbrandon> but it can be done yes
<neuron_> how should i start?
<biosolar> imbrandon - thanks - I'll be back to let you know if I'm not an ijit.  :-)
<imbrandon> basicly you stop kdm from loading , learn to login at the prompt and startx manualy then setup two users one for normal x and one for xgl , then setup ~/.xsession files to start each user pointing to the correct server
<winbond> i need some help with creating a script,  can i use opeoffice writer to make a script file?
<Hobbsee> winbond: you can use kate or something
<belk> 
<imbrandon> winbond: you can but something like kate or nano is more suited
<neuron_> imbrandon: cant i start two xservers at the same time?
<imbrandon> neuron_: yes
* mth`MAW Ist mal weg: Examensarbeit schreiben
<belk>       ?  !   
<neuron_> without 2 users
<winbond> ok , is kate and nano command based or gui?
<imbrandon> yes as long as its the same server , you just start a new session
<imbrandon> but 2 diffrent server == 2 diffrent users
<imbrandon> winbond: kate is gui , nano is command line
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: I think you can start Xgl from a script using /usr/bin/Xgl :1 DISPLAY=:1 etc in a script
<winbond> o ,ty
<neuron_> hmm, and how could i stop it? :D
<neuron_> killall Xgl? :))
<imbrandon> logout ;)
<imbrandon> neuron_: going down that road will be long and tricky but it will be good for you, and when you get it accomplished write a howto ;)
<neuron_> cant i start X to replace Xgl?
<neuron_> or at least make cedega work under xgl :D
<imbrandon> neuron_: no it will start on a nother console
<imbrandon> like ctl atl f8 / etc
<neuron_> thats what i want :d
<neuron_> so, if i start X it will be on vt8 or smthin :D
<neuron_> without xgl
<neuron_> eight?
<neuron_> right
<imbrandon> no start x normaly and start xgl with a script pointing to display :1 and it will be on vt8
<neuron_> okay
<neuron_> i got to figure out how i can make Xgl not load at startup now :D
<imbrandon> just change your kdmrc back
<neuron_> okay
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: You could alternatively use  /usr/bin/Xorg :1
<imbrandon> brb food time
<h3sp4wn> to start normal Xorg on vt8
<belk> 
<belk> blin tut est russkie?
<neuron_> hehe
<neuron_> that would be easyer :D
<belk> ili odni burguiny?
<neuron_> h3sp4wn: hmm, that didnt seem to work
<neuron_> h3sp4wn: i got boot mesages on vt
<neuron_> vt8
<qbyte> I have a laptop with an AMD64.  I"m currently running Kubuntu 6.06 X86.  Would the speed be worth it to wipe and reinstall the 64 bit version?
<winbond> anyone here is running xgl on kde?
<neuron_> i am
<winbond> im following a guide
<winbond> and i cant understand this line
<winbond>  Now make sure it's +x'd/executable with chmod +x
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: try running sudo Xorg :1 from a terminal (if that works it means it just a problem with the suid bits)
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: i.e from a vt
<neuron_> chmod +x  <file>
<rraajj> winbond: Just make the script executable.
<rraajj> winbond: chmod +x <filename>
<rraajj> Yeah, like what neuron said. :D
<neuron_> h3sp4wn: i got my root passwd changed :D
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: Have you disabled sudo also ?
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: Just run it by logging in as root from a vt then
<winbond> so i have to type in in the command line chmod +x,filename of the script>?
<rraajj> winbond: Yep.
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: (only to check whether it loads a blank X) then it will be just a case of changing the suid bits on Xorg)
<neuron_> h3sp4wn: that worked, kinda
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: You get the blank X screen ?
<neuron_> it did load a blank X
<neuron_> yes
<neuron_> but i couldnt change back to vt7, or any vt at all
<winbond> thank you
<neuron_> and i got a error: (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<h3sp4wn> does /usr/bin/X symlink to Xgl ?
<neuron_> wait a sec
<neuron_> ls -hn didnt show any linking
<neuron_> i changed the kderc
<neuron_> to load xgl, if i remember corectly
<h3sp4wn> try running just X :1 (as your normal user from the terminal)
<winbond> ok , i named the script ~/.Xsession, and saved it on the desktop  but it dissapeared, i cant see it anywhere
<imbrandon> winbond: ~/ is the directory not part of the name of the file
<rraajj> winbond: You don't place it in the desktop. :D
<imbrandon> and .files are hidden
<rraajj> winbond: Save the file as .Xsession, and place it in your home directory.
<imbrandon> ~/ means home dir
<neuron_> h3sp4wn: it worked, but i couldnt change the vt, and X was blank again
<winbond> ahhhhh
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: You need something like this http://pastebin.com/770079
<neuron_> h3sp4wn: nice, do i start kde without ay arguments?
<KarnaK> Hey, can i play World of Warcraft on my Kubuntu or do i need some extra program?
<belk> -)
<belk> :-0
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: /usr/bin/startkde I suppose but I don't know whether two copies can properly run at once you are better off with a more minimalistic windows manager probably
<neuron_> i just need something to run cedega :D
<neuron_> cant i just run cedega? :D
<h3sp4wn> I don't know anything about it
<neuron_> okay, i`ll give it a try
<h3sp4wn> try running fluxbox or something on it would probably be easiest
<BelK> how can i turn on the language button in KDE?
<winbond> is my ~/ "/home/ or /home/user/?
<imbrandon>  /home/user
<h3sp4wn> ~ is the value of $HOME
<BelK> how can i turn on the language button in KDE?'
<winbond> ty
<imbrandon> type "cd ~/" without the quotes and it will put you in the correct dir
<h3sp4wn> or just cd ~
<imbrandon> or just cd
<imbrandon> ;)
<h3sp4wn> yep
<neuron_> h3sp4wn: can i do that on vt6 ?
<neuron_> or vt7+ ?
<Mirno> echo $HOME is usefull too
<h3sp4wn> It would do it on vt8 by default
<neuron_> i got boot mesages on vt8
<h3sp4wn> edit /etc/inittab then
<imbrandon> neuron_: x starts on 7 with :0 and 8 with :1 etc etc etc
<neuron_> okay
<neuron_> and reboot after i modify it?
<BelK> HELP! Fuckin KDE!how can i turn on the language button in KDE?
<h3sp4wn> I think that may put the first X onto vt6
<winbond> so when i  chmod +x ~/.Xsession does it suposed to say anything or just go back to command line?
<h3sp4wn> (presuming you remove getty from there)
<imbrandon> BelK: please keep the language PG in here
<BelK> what?
<neuron_> hmm
<winbond> or should i sudo  chmod +x ~/.Xsession
<winbond> ?
<BelK> ok ok
<neuron_> and how can i do that and continue running the script?
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: Just move the boot messages to vt12
<neuron_> how?
<imbrandon> winbond: yes
<neuron_> i think thy are just printed there
<neuron_> they
<winbond> imbrandon: sudo?
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: Did you put them on vt8 ?
<neuron_> no getty is spawned in vt8 so i cant login
<neuron_> no, i just installed dapper
<imbrandon> winbond:  yes
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: Login to any other vt
<neuron_> if i start a blank X server, shouldnt i bee able to ctrl+alt+fx ?
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: You should be able to
<neuron_> it doenst work
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: Dunno about Xgl though
<neuron_> Xgl does
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: I know it works with normal X for me (2 instances)
<Pitchshifter> !tell Pitchshifter about xgl
<winbond> imbrandon: how can i make sure the file is there , how can i see the scripts couse when they start with a . they are invisible in kde
<imbrandon> winbond: in konsole type "ls -la" it will list hidden files also
<neuron_> are you able to run 2 kdes?
<winbond> imbrandon: dand , you know it all , thanks
<imbrandon> heh , not it all but your welcome
<imbrandon> neuron_: yes
<kkathman> winbond:  In Konqueror you can turn on hidden files, too
<imbrandon> neuron_: but i wouldent run 2 kde's from the same user as they will both try to access ~/.kde files
<neuron_> how can i move the boot mesages to any other vt ?
<neuron_> imbrandon: is that a problem?
<imbrandon> neuron_: yes
<neuron_> why exactly?
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: All you would get is the messages for starting X on that vt
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: (actually I don't use usplash)
<neuron_> h3sp4wn: hmm, yes in fact, its X messages
<neuron_> imbrandon: if i start X&kde, i still need to login, right?
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: run X :1 from the terminal switch away straight away back to the other one
<imbrandon> no , kdm is the login manager, if you start kde it will use the user you started it as
<SubNet> Servus zusammen!
<neuron_> as root, right?
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: Can two copies of kde as the same user run at the same time properly ?
<SubNet> Wei jemand wo ich ein SVG-Kubuntu-Logo herbekomme?
<SubNet> Ohh - sorry - wrong channel ;)
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn: never tried but i'm sure its possible
<neuron_> h3sp4wn: X :1 as root?
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: Not as root
<neuron_> okay
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn: probbly the same thing as using the kmenu --> start new session
<imbrandon> not sure though
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: I know you have problems if you try to run one copy of kde from inside schroot and one normally
<imbrandon> yea that i do know
<biosolar> :/# debootstrap --arch i386 sid sid/ http://ftp.uk.debian.org/debian/
<biosolar> bash: debootstrap: command not found
<imbrandon> personaly i just create 2 users , each running their own kde if needed
<h3sp4wn> I only need 1 kde
<imbrandon> biosolar: you dont need to install a sid chroot
<h3sp4wn> (most of the time)
<biosolar> ahhh - ok, so just continue from there?
<imbrandon> biosolar: yup
<neuron_> h3sp4wn: i cant run cedega on Xgl, and this is why i`m trying to run X separatly
<biosolar> ibrandon - ok - setting up the dchroot now...
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: There are some patches to get Xephr working under Xgl maybe that would be more helpful
<neuron_> hmmm
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: Xephyr sorry
<neuron_> that means cedega under Xgl? :D
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: It means under Xephyr
<imbrandon> neuron_: just rember this is all POSSIBLE just not easy ;)
<neuron_> whats than?
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: You need to build Xgl from svn though with some patches
<imbrandon> Xephyr is a kdrive based X Server which targets a window on a host X Server as its framebuffer.
<neuron_> hm,, i`d rather not :D
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: You shouldn't use development code if you are not willing to apply patches
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: and rebuild if necessary
<imbrandon> neuron_: and xgl is alpha develpement
<imbrandon> ;)
<neuron_> running X separatly would be easyer for the moment :D
<neuron_> i`m waiting for Xgl to be fully usable :D
<neuron_> i love it :D
<h3sp4wn> I hope it never is
<seaLne> with kpowersave do i need to setup anything else apart from installing it to be able to suspend to disk?  i now now have 5.5G swap v 2G ram
<neuron_> why not?
<h3sp4wn> aixgl (or whatever the other one is called)
<h3sp4wn> seems a better way
* imbrandon personaly like aiglx better as a concept
<imbrandon> likes*
<imbrandon> seaLne: not that i'm aware of
<neuron_> X is bette :D
<neuron_> better :D
<neuron_> all it needs now is a 3d touchable hologram :D
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: exactly
<imbrandon> neuron_: aiglx is an extension to xorg instead of a new xserver
<JavaGeek> hello
<imbrandon> hello JavaGeek
<neuron_> imbrandon: doesn it support compiz? :D
<imbrandon> neuron_: yes but it works with less video cards atm than xgl
<JavaGeek> for some reason, I have a listening process on port 50190, but I can't see what process that port belongs to
<JavaGeek> i did 'sudo netstat -lnp' and the part that puts the process is '-'
<imbrandon> kill is and see what dies ;)
<imbrandon> dunno
<imbrandon> ;)
<neuron_> imbrandon: are there any incompatibilities with compiz? does it work as fast?
<JavaGeek> upon further inquiring, i have an associated inode for the tcp port
<JavaGeek> the port is working, as i can connect to it via 'telnet localhost 50190'
<imbrandon> neuron_: i dont know the complete details but xgl and aiglx are just backends compiz dosent care what xserver it runs on as long as there is opengl extensions that both of those provide
<LjL> what's aiglx?
<JavaGeek> can someone tell me if that port is also running on his/her machine?
<imbrandon> !aiglx
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, imbrandon
<imbrandon> JavaGeek: i dont have it on mine
<imbrandon> LjL: its a extension to xorg 7 server that works in much the same way xgl does only using xorg not a totaly new xserver
<neuron_> h3sp4wn: i`m trying to run  x :1 on vt6 not as root
<LjL> imbrandon: i see, any advantages compared to xgl?
<neuron_> a blank X sesions starts, but i cant do anything, and switching vts still doesnt work
<imbrandon> LjL: other than its been arround longer ? heh and uses an established xserver instead of reinventing the wheel ?
<neuron_> whats wrong about reinventing the wheel? :D
<LjL> imbrandon: uh, so compiz can run out of it, it does the same things as xgl, and yet everybody has only been talking about xgl lately? that's weird
<LjL> i mean, i've seen weirder things i suppose, but still
<imbrandon> Ljl and neuron_ , aiglx is beeeing pioneered by redhat just as xgl is being pioneered by suse, neither has been accepted yet and both are alpha etc
<LjL> i see
<kosh> aiglx is also done the way that nvidia has suggested, not sure about ati
<kosh> but nvidia presented a paper on opengl accelerated x at some conference and that is what aiglx is based on
<imbrandon> right
<kosh> actually the whole xgl/aiglx thing really interests me long term once I replace this computer
<neuron_> i dont realy care, i just want Xgl and WoW :D
<kosh> since more work is offloaded to the graphics cards from the cpu long term it should make it a lot nicer for quad head setups or more
<imbrandon> neuron_: thats all and good just rember the warnings you are using ALPHA software, it WILL be a bumpy road as you can see ;)
<imbrandon> neuron_: but also on the other hand it gives you a good chance to try things out , debug them etc and contribute to something you care about ;)
<kkathman> for some reason, my system is shutting down my monitor after about 10-15 minutes, yet I dont have a screen saver set. Is there another setting somewhere that tells the monitor to shut off after 10-15 mins?
<imbrandon> contributing is not always code, you can do bug reports etc
<h3sp4wn> I still think SGI's x server in IRIX works better than Xgl or aiglx
<neuron_> imbrandon: that wouldnt be a problem :d
<LjL> kkathman: yes, Settings / Display / Power saving
<neuron_> i love debuging :D
<kosh> kkathman: system settings -> display -> power saving
<imbrandon> kkathman: power save mode
<kkathman> LjL - ahh yes I turned that off too, sorry :)
<LjL> then i wouldn't know
<kosh> have you considered exorcising your monitor then? :)
<imbrandon> lol
<LjL> perhaps the BIOS settings are not getting ignored, but it's just a wild guess
<neuron_> cand do anything than ctrl+alt+backspace with  X :1  :(
<kkathman> man people are snippy today :)
<kkathman> hmm
<neuron_> h3sp4wn: should i kill Xgl to see if its Xgl`s fault?
<JavaGeek> is there a linux-hacker channel somewhere that can tell me how to know what process is running on port 50190?
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: If you just need to play a game just stop kdm and start Xorg with xinit then run startkde then run cedega
<kosh> JavaGeek: netstat -a to find all processes bound to all ports, and then do a ps on that process
<opapo> I am looking for help with my wireless card
<opapo> Can anyone help me?
<opapo> I have a dual boot of Windows XP and Breezy
<kosh> JavaGeek: this one will be better  netstat -a -t -u -l -p -n
<JavaGeek> kosh: the process doesn't appear
<opapo> The card works on XP.  the ndiswrapper is installed and ndiswrapper -l produces the following:
<opapo> Installed ndis drivers:
<opapo> bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
<kosh> JavaGeek: run it with sudo
<JavaGeek> kosh: I did 'sudo netstat -lnp' but the process appears as '-'
<JavaGeek> kosh: i did
<kosh> hmm that seems very strange
<JavaGeek> i have the inode of the process, though
<john___> does anyone know how to get samba shares to show up in firefox when attaching files (e.g. gmail)?
<john___> it seems to use the gnome file manager -- and that does show the networked drivers
<john___> er, does not show the networked drives
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Morning :) How
<DaSkreech> 's work?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: work's over, it was pretty boring - not much to do
<DaSkreech> Secret coding under the table? :)
<opapo> can anyone help with a wireless problem?
<kosh> opapo: sorry no idea about wireless
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: no...i work on a cash register...
<Hobbsee> with winNT software, actually
<smoosh> how can i check tge speed of my data hard disk?
<smoosh> data ==> sata
<kosh> smoosh: what is your drive called? /dev/sda /dev/hda etc?
<smoosh> kosh: /dev/sda
<kosh> sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<smoosh> kosh: but hdparm, work also with sata hard disk?
<kosh> smoosh: works on mine :)
<smoosh> kosh: wonderful! thanks a lot :-)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Yeah! I keep asking why doesn't Linux own the POS/register market
<DaSkreech> That's got to be a decent itch to some people!
<Hobbsee> i dont know either - but the systems would be a lot mroe stable now...
<Hobbsee> if htey were
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Your's crashes as well?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yep.  machine got rebooted tonight, as it went suddenly slow
<DaSkreech> I saw an ATM crash the other day. It was running XP
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> icky
<DaSkreech> Yeah...
<exceswater> hi all
<DaSkreech> I understand the need for a provider but ...
<exceswater> i am new here... and I have a question
<exceswater> i just installed my kubuntu... it looks awesome... anyway... do i have to install my video card ? or it has it's drivers in kubuntu  ? it's a nvidia geforce 4 mx 440
<JavaGeek> FYI: nfs ports don't have a process associated to them on netstat
<LjL> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<JavaGeek> !radeon
<ubotu> JavaGeek: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LjL> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<DaSkreech> exceswater: Depends :) if you want to do 3D graphics accelration then you have to install drivers. Otherwise it should work fine
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: Its alot easier to use dpatch-edit-patch than manually doing the diffs (I don't know how to update the checksums)
<exceswater> DaSkreech: 10x.... i think i will try to play some games... that's why ...
<JavaGeek> no they're not. At least not the hardware 3D
<DaSkreech> exceswater: OpenGL type games?
<exceswater> thr only problema is that i dunno what driver should i get... :(
<exceswater> dunno
<exceswater> any games
<LjL> exceswater: for 3D games, you will usually need the proprietary driver
<exceswater> not just tetrrs ...
<haider> The world cup has begun! :P
<haider> weeee
<exceswater> and what do you mean by : proprietary driver :D :D ?
<exceswater> sorry 'bout sounding so stupid ... but i am really new to linux
<drayen> exceswater: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proprietary_software
<drayen> exceswater: in your case, he means drivers made by your graphics card manufacture....
<LjL> in Breezy, i could configure Lipstick so that the highlighted item in the taskbar looked flat, and so did the "All applications", "Actions" etc labels in the K menu. any way to get the same look in Dapper?
<SkrotFFS> drayen: More like the drivers are made by his graphics card manufacturer and are closed source.
<user__> hello,guys
<LjL> (kde 3.5.3, but i don't think it was any different with 3.5.2 on Dapper)
<haider> SkrotFFS: closed source = :(
<SkrotFFS> haider: Yupp
<user__> hey ,guys,how can i use irc in gaim?
<user__> anyone can help me?
<dr_willis> I just added a rc account in the settings/server thinggie in gaim
<dr_willis> I think it was gaim.. :P or  perhaps it was in that other im client.
<user__> wait
<user__> how ?
* dr_willis waits and wonders at the logic of saying 'wait' on an irc channel
<user__> how can i add ?how can i register a irc account?
<Hawkwind> user__: Either join #Freenode or type /msg nickserv help
<user__> hawkwind ,seems i had bee join the freenode ,but when i say hi,no body responsed me
<user__> wether i need add channel?
<dr_willis> add account, select IRC.. enter info.. join
<nico8481> hi
<user__> how can i get an account ?
<dr_willis> you just enter the info
<dr_willis> its not an account on this server.. its just an account name for gaim to use
<dr_willis> You are making it too hard. :P
<Dr_Willis_Gaim> weee
<user__> dr-wills ,u mean ,i enter the username and password whatever i like?
<h3sp4wn> register the name you want with nickserv
<dr_willis> You dont even hava a password. ( unless that may work for nickserv)
<dr_willis> accounts -> add  -> (select irc) enter a screen name.. done.
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> im not even sure that password is for nickserv or for some servers that have passwords
<h3sp4wn> it is for nickserv (at least in konversation)
<dr_willis> but i DOUBT if its for nickserv in gaim
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> since you can have password protected irc servers.
<nico8481> anyone can confirm whether their amaroK (1.4) displays "playing:" info (lower left corner) correctly? or does it does it print a 2-lines thing with html tags in it?
<noaXess> there is the little tool to mount network folders in kde "Add Network Folder"... how can this folders be accessed trough a non kde software?
<h3sp4wn> in konversation if you put in a password it does /msg nickserv IDENTIFY password
<neuron_> where could i change the hotkeys to change vt`s?
<DaSkreech> nico8481: It's fine for me
<noaXess> !nfs
<nico8481> DaSkreech: where did you get it from?
<ubotu> from memory, nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<user__> the konversation have the kubuntu channel automatically ,how can i get the channel in gaim?
<DaSkreech> nico8481: The Kubuntu servers
<h3sp4wn> user__: #ubuntu is the gnome channel most people here use kde programs
<DaSkreech> nico8481: I got the tunepimp libraries from archive.czessi.net though
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Huh?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: gaim is not in kubuntu most people if they are using kde would use kopete or konversation
<DaSkreech> user__: Not sure that Gaim can do that. It's not really a dedicated IRC client it just happens to be able to do that
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: More people would be using gaim in #ubuntu
<nico8481> DaSkreech: afk 5min brb
<xinxi813> hey,guys ,im in
<Pitchshifter> i'm using gaim right now...never had any trouble with it
<xinxi813> i know how to use gaim
<DaSkreech> user__: Most chat/messaging protocols don't use rooms so you would not expect a general purpose IM client to have the option to join a room on logon
<xinxi813> thank u
<xinxi813> im that user_
<xinxi813> :)
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: I'm giving kopete a change with 0.12 but after that I'm probably going back to gaim
<xinxi813> im now in gaim and konversation simotaneous:)
<DaSkreech> xinxi813:  :)
<xinxi813> thank u guys
<user__> im xinxi813:)
<DaSkreech> user__: I think we established that :)
<user__> thanku all
<user__> i like kubuntu ,but i wanna know if i can just install the kde environment,but no attached software,can i?
<katakombi> will there an upgrade on cups 1.2.1 in dapper?
<user__> guys
<psb154> user_ on kubuntu KDE is very thin. Only the a necessary selection of software appears to be installed.
<user__> psb154,for instance ,there is not only one internet explorer
<psb154> user_ compared to fedora 5 and suse 10.1 I have to say 6.06 is better. Konquorer is there by default of course but I have also gone for firefox
<Steve407> Looking for assistance with Mounting an OS X drive from within Kubuntu -- anyone help?
<user__> yea ,i like konquorer ,so ,i dont want another firefox
<Steve407> Specifically whoat FS Type do I use if I have OS X?
<user__> and ,firefox cant load the web irc
<psb154> user_ you have to select firefox separately.
<psb154> user_ firefox uses chatzilla
<user__> if i uninstall the gnome ,does firefox still there?
<psb154> gnome is with ubuntu this is the kubuntu channel
<LjL> firefox is not there by default in kubuntu afaik
<DaSkreech> Steve407: HPFS or HFS I think
<user__> o,i see ,i was install ubuntu ,and then ,install kde ,so i got two explorer
<kosh> I prefer konqueror since it is faster and uses less memory
<kosh> DaSkreech: hpfs is an os/2 thing
<Steve407> I was going to try HFS but thought it had to be HFS+ and that doesn't show up
<kosh> Steve407: it should be hfs+ or ufs and ufs is very unlikely
<user__> i like kubuntu ,but i install it fail several times
<Steve407> Seems odd they have Kubuntu for PPC and Mac being one of the bigger PPC audiences but no support for mac drive?
<Steve407> Yeah -- I don't want to destroy my Mac drive with the wrong FS Type.  I don't know what would happen
<Steve407> I'm just using it in Live mode until I learn more
<neuron_> can i change the "hotkeys" used to change the vt`s?
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: I don't know can you ?
<user__> can the konversation add msn massenger account?
<Steve407> Does ne1 on this brain trust run Kubuntu on a Mac besides Moi?
<h3sp4wn> kopete can - thats the kde im client
<psb154> user_ kopete can do that
<John-Z> Question: How can I get apt-get to fetch MySQL 4.1 .. it seems to auto default to 5.0
* psb154 is impressed that kopete no supports web cams
<user__> kopete can add both msn and irc  or more?
<John-Z> Jabber, ICQ, AIM, IRC, etc.
<haider> psb154: thats not true
<user__> cool ,ill try kopete
<psb154> haider yes it is
<eosyn> John-Z:  apt-get install mysql-server-4.1
<nico8481> DaSkreech: from http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14? i got it from there. and i got tunepimp from czessi too...
<user__> i gotta go ,thanku guys
<John-Z> Thanks eosyn
<eosyn> John-Z: apt-cache search whatever
<haider> psb154: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete%20Webcam%20Support
<eosyn> to find available versions and the word to use to install
<John-Z> Nice.. thanks.
<sampan> konq keeps opening up binary files on webpages in Kate ... how do i stop it from doing that and have it save them instead?
<Steve407> Well thanks anyway to those that answered.  Steve -- Outta here!
<neuron_> h3sp4wn: well, is there any way of doing that? :D
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: Probably - But I don't know it and I don't know how difficult it (The fact that you are repeating the same question makes me less likely to help you)
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: But its a mute point because I don't know how to do it anyway
<neuron_> h3sp4wn: well, i was away for some time, gone eating, and i could see the answer, sorry
<psb154> haider I scrolled up and realised that I have a 'no' in my string....
<John-Z> eosyn: do you know why it would still force me to install 5.0
<John-Z> "Note, selecting mysql-server-5.0 instead of mysql-server-4.1"
<neuron_> i finaly started kde in another x sesions, but i cant change vt`s
* psb154 is impressed that kopete supports web cams
<psb154> thats better
<haider> psb154: Hehe, :P
<StR> gente?
<StR> hi there
<psb154> psb154 = silly-person
<StR> what was the package with the video codes?
<katakombi> w32codecs
<katakombi> xine-extracodecs
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: Probably an xgl bug it works fine for me without xgl
<StR> katakombi: in dapper I only found libxine-extracodecs
<katakombi> StR, yeah, that codec is restricted
<katakombi> !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<StR> katakombi: I want to watch de futbol game from mms://medialab.galileo.edu/mundialfut
<neuron_> h3sp4wn: i dont think its a xgl bug, while in xgl i can change them, `ill shut down xgl and run just X and see if i still have this problem
<neuron_> isnt there a command that can change the vt`s?
<StR> but in mplayer i don't get video.. it says....  Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: wmv9dmod.dll, /usr/lib/win32/wmv9dmod.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/wmv9dmod.dll
<katakombi> StR, read the RestrictedFormat html, and you should be able
<nico8481> DaSkreech: are you still around?
<DaSkreech> nico8481: Apparently
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu Krashed again
<nico8481> DaSkreech: :)
<DaSkreech> I blame amarok :)
<nico8481> hehe
<nico8481> DaSkreech: did you get it from http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14? i got it from there. and i got tunepimp from czessi too...
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> And?
<katakombi> !dapper
<ubotu> somebody said dapper was Ubuntu 6.06, the "Dapper Drake" release. Released June 1st 2006
<StR> katakombi: url?
<katakombi> !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<nico8481> DaSkreech: well here it seems to malfunction :-/ damn why doesn't it parse the html in the text ? :-/
<DaSkreech> nico8481: Did you look at the details in adept?
<nico8481> DaSkreech: uuh not really... i used apt
<nico8481> DaSkreech: what was in there?
<DaSkreech> nico8481: Doesn't matter you have adept?
<nico8481> yes it's installed
<Toge> how can i close the x server?
<DaSkreech> nico8481: Ok search for amamrok and then drop down the little arrow and click details
<katakombi> Toge, /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Hawkwind> Toge: telinit3 or ctrl-alt-backspace will restart it
<DaSkreech> It will tell you the libraries that amarok uses maybe there is a html parser missing?
<katakombi> guys, a question about dapper: will there be security fixes only, or even minor upgrades?
<nico8481> DaSkreech: well i guess it installed the required ones so i'm gonna catch the recommended/subjected ones :)
<DaSkreech> I suspect there will be minor upgrades since it has LTS
<DaSkreech> nico8481: Right :)
<Toge> katakombi, if i have gnome?
<LjL> katakombi: only major bugfixes, mostly. for any other updates, you can enable the backports repository - some packages get "backported" (i.e. taken back from the next Ubuntu development version) there
<neuron_> does cedega work on 64bit sytems?
<DaSkreech> LjL: No minor bugfixes?
<LjL> DaSkreech: yes and no, in my experience
<katakombi> LjL: thanks! When will be the new development branch opened?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Fair enough
<LjL> katakombi: it is open already
<DaSkreech> After UBZ?
<nico8481> DaSkreech: although i guess it should use the same libs as konqeror to parse html... :-/
<DaSkreech> Though I think they have repos up already
<DaSkreech> For the eager efts :-)
<katakombi> DaSkreech: really, where to get the source listings?
<LjL> katakombi: but i guess you'll have to wait a while for any backports
<LjL> katakombi: there's a channel for eager efts, #ubuntu+1
<katakombi> LjL, thanks :)
<DaSkreech> katakombi: a) It's probably blood induciing right now
<JRlinux> Upon booting live Kubuntu 6.06 in my HP Celeron 1000 machine, it froze.  After I reset the machine, took out the disk, I was stuck in a no-man's-land of BIOS but no way to manipulate anything.  Finally, after turning off machine and waiting a while, I got into BIOS and reset to default... Has this happened to anyone else?
<LjL> it's just completely broken right now
<h3sp4wn> katakombi: What do you want backported ?
<dr_willis> thats very very odd JRlinux
<DaSkreech> KDE4!
* DaSkreech ducks
<katakombi> cups 1.2.1
* dr_willis agrees with katakombi 
<katakombi> kernel 2.6.17
<dr_willis> They still aint fixed cups yet eh?
<LjL> i want windows vista backported
<JRlinux> dr_willis, Yes, scared me!  I have booted a hundred different live CDs without anything like that happening before.
<dr_willis> JRlinux,  i had that happen once on a laptop ages ago.. :P had to remove the battery.
<DaSkreech> LjL: You can backport backward software?
<h3sp4wn> katakombi: 2.6.17 is still rc
<dr_willis> the power switch dident even work.
<StR> can anyone play this streamming? mms://medialab.galileo.edu/mundialfut
<StR> I do note get video
<LjL> who knows
<StR> I don't know what package to install
<lowtech> JRlinux: linux can't affect the bios like that, its a hardware issue
<h3sp4wn> katakombi: You can try backporting it yourself
<dr_willis> some odd apci/apic/bios gettingh confused issue - sounds like to me
<JRlinux> lowtech, could be.  Anyway, it is very odd.  Neither that machine nor my new laptop will run on the latest kernels.  Makes me mad, because the new laptop has the broadcom wireless set, and I would love to get a distro going that had the drivers in it.
<katakombi> h3sp4wn: i could, but i built up an aversion against cups
<DaSkreech> StR: Sounds a lot like a microsoft format so try mplayer
<katakombi> h3sp4wn: it's in deb unstable already
<StR> DaSkreech: I tried with mplayer, but I don't get video
<StR> DaSkreech: Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: wmvdmod.dll, /usr/lib/win32/wmvdmod.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/wmvdmod.dll
<h3sp4wn> katakombi: Problem is the debian sid version probably is not patched for sudo
<StR> DaSkreech: that is the error I get
<neuron_> is there something close to chvt that works with X ?
* dr_willis wonders what 'chvt' is
<DaSkreech> StR: try getting those  DLLS
<StR> DaSkreech: I thought there was already a package for that
<neuron_> dr_willis: you can change vt`s withing the console with chvt
<h3sp4wn> katakombi: you can use apt-get source from a sid chroot and then try building it
<dr_willis> neuron_,  so what are ya wanting to do? change out of X?
<winbond> i need little help with glx and kde on ATI x850
<DaSkreech> StR: Ahhhmm I don't know I know that you can get the DLLs from a Windows machine and Mplayer can read them
<katakombi> h3sp4wn: maybe i could even install the debian unstable packages. but i think the dependencies might be wrong
<dr_willis> mplayer homepage has lots of codec dlls for downloading
<h3sp4wn> katakombi: thats why you use the source (to build against dappers dev libraries)
<winbond> anyone got the xgl to work on kde and ati???
<katakombi> does cups offer /debian subdirs, then?
<neuron_> dr_willis: change to another Vt, becouse i cant do that with ctrl+alt+fx for a reason yet not known
<h3sp4wn> katakombi: It will if you use apt-get source cups from sid
<katakombi> h3sp4wn I see! Thanks, maybe I'll try if I got the time ;)
<dr_willis> neuron_,  heh - dident disable it in the x config eh?
<neuron_> dr_willis: not willingly, i can change vts in xgl tho, and i think X and Xgl are using the same xorg.conf file
<dr_willis> neuron_,  odd.. normally its weirdness in xgl thats the problem.
<dr_willis> :P
<winbond> anyone got the xgl to work on kde and ati???
<dr_willis> neuron_,  could boot  the live cd.. copy its x config over. and try it.
<neuron_> i got no problems running x, and i have a backup x config, i can change vts within Xgl, and the other terminal but not within the newly created X server :(
<neuron_> brb. i`m trying shutting down Xgl to see if i still have this problem
<katakombi> winbond: you wanna join the ubuntu-xgl channel instead
<hustla> hi, anyone who knows about cups remote administration?
<winbond> katakombi: i dont think anyone in there talks
<nico8481> DaSkreech: well, doesn't seem to solve anything :( did you get version 1.4.0a-0ubuntu1 ?
<DaSkreech> nico8481: Nope seesm to be 1.4.0
<DaSkreech> I see no a
<DaSkreech> though I'm pretty sure that's what I downloaded :)(
<nico8481> :-/
<h3sp4wn> katakombi: It seems to build ok - But I don't have the time to test what it breaks (I know it is not patched for sudo)
<DaSkreech> nico8481: No wait it's 1.4.0a-0ubuntu1 :-)
<nico8481> lol
<nico8481> ok so we got the same version from the same repos... wtf ?!
<haider> Somebody knows a good video-screenshot-thingie app??? Need to send some xgl/compiz videos to my windows freands! :P
<MasterEvilAce> lol
<GullyFoyle> i can't run kde. apparently my DCOP server is not running. how do i start it, and why did it stop working?
<tsdgeos> GullyFoyle: it should start automatically
<noaXess> what backup tool is preffered to use in kde?
<JRlinux> When resetting Boot sequence in Bios, what does an exclamation mark preceding the CD drive mean?  Can't seem to get the CDRom to boot.
<tsdgeos> but try kdeinit o
<GullyFoyle> tsdgeos: well apparently it's not
<tsdgeos> forget the o
<MasterEvilAce> noaXess: Keep is the default isn't it?
<MasterEvilAce> i think it's called keep
<noaXess> MasterEvilAce: yeah but.. it crashes cause i backup to a smb share..
<MasterEvilAce> ah
<GullyFoyle> tsdgeos: no write access to /home/me/.ICEauthority
<tsdgeos> GullyFoyle: then remove that file
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> sudo rm -rf /home/me/.ICEauthority
<GullyFoyle> tsdgeos: ok i think it's working
<lowtech> why sudo to remove something from the users home directory?
<MasterEvilAce> lowtech: were you sudo'd when you created the file?
<GullyFoyle> i'm trying to burn all my photos to cd before upgraing to dapper
<tsdgeos> lowtech: if he does not has access he probably needs sudo yes
<GullyFoyle> k3b wouldnt start
<GullyFoyle> now it's working
<DaSkreech> :-)
<GullyFoyle> i generally run fluxbox but i use a lot of kde apps
<newblinuxhelp> guyz
<newblinuxhelp> can u get some help?
<newblinuxhelp> i dunno which versions i should install i386 or the other ones?
<newblinuxhelp> i have p4 and p2
<Pitchshifter> i386 should be fine
<newblinuxhelp> p=pentium
<newblinuxhelp> alos for p2?
<Pitchshifter> yep
<newblinuxhelp> also*
<newblinuxhelp> thx man
<newblinuxhelp> what do that mean rlly?
<newblinuxhelp> i386
<newblinuxhelp> abd ppc
<Pitchshifter> that, i don't know
<newblinuxhelp> u have p?
<Pitchshifter> ppc is powerpc
<GullyFoyle> anyone here run amd64? any probs with dapper?
<Pitchshifter> mac
<newblinuxhelp> i hate mac i had powerbook
<newblinuxhelp> has so lil aplications
<newblinuxhelp> and no cames
<newblinuxhelp> :)
<newblinuxhelp> games*
<newblinuxhelp> :)
<noaXess> does anybody use keep?
<noaXess> i can't select a kde network destination directory...
<GullyFoyle> how do i eject a cd from the cmd line?
<katakombi> eject /dev/cdrom
<Pitchshifter> http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<neuron_> well, it seems its not a xgl issue
<GullyFoyle> katakombi: thx
<nico8481> brb
<neuron_> i now cant change vts in xgl either :))
<neuron_> and if i close xgl and start X, i still cant chang vts
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: Someone probably actually has done what you are doing
<neuron_> its not a xgl issue
<neuron_> i asked in #Xorg
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: It isn't an xorg issue it may be an nvidia / ati issue
<MasterEvil`Lapto> anyone use Ventrilo in wine at all?
<h3sp4wn> neuron_: If you using fglrx you are asking for trouble
<vikke> do anyone know if i can mount .bin files directry in cedega, or if i have to mount it in some other program. in that case, what?
<drbeams> how do i find an internal modem on a laptop ?
<Pitchshifter> with a hammer?
<drbeams> :-p
<Pitchshifter> it's probably very near the port that you would plug your rj-11 phone line into
<Pitchshifter> most likely an chip built onto the motherboard
<buz> are there any debs for kopete 0.12?
<DaSkreech> Not Kubuntu specific
<Pitchshifter> drbeams, sry i'm a hardware junkie and it just occured to me that you were possibly talking about software issues...what are you trying to do?
<mattjbray> hey guys, i'm having a little trouble getting my sd memory card reader to work on my fujitsu siemens amilo laptop
<mattjbray> i dont really know where to start; does anyone know of a driver for this reader?
<dr_willis> mattjbray,  ive had similer issues with my laptops.. a external card reader may be the easiest fix.
<buz> yes, the toshiba sd reader for one is totally unsupported
<buz> (tho you can boot from it, go figure)
<winbond> does anyone have a website with badass themes for the latest KDE??
<mattjbray> hmm an external card reader isn't the most ideal thing
<mattjbray> are all these drivers just closed source then?
<buz> winbond: kde-look.org
<vikke> any tip on what to use to mount ISO files?
<buz> mattjbray: i think they HAVE to be, as there's closed drm in SD cards
<samuli> vikke, mount? :)
<winbond> buz: been there, couldnt find anything i like , ty though
<buz> i think thats the main site for themes ;)
<vikke> samuli, well, yes i was hoping for something like daemon
<buz> vikke:  http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11577
<mattjbray> buz: ah i see
<samuli> vikke, I don't know about that.
<mattjbray> well thanks anyway
<vikke> ill try that buz thanks :)
<buz> i take it theres no official kopete 0.12 deb...
<remy> hi everybody
<remy> I have no sound on my kubuntu. Someone can help me?
<remy> Someone is here?
<sdolnack> i am
<sdolnack> i dont' know if i can be much help though
<sdolnack> oh well
<sdolnack> can anyone help me config amaroK a bit?  I want to make the progress bar wider (it's kinda short)
<noel> Kubuntu is very cool!!!
<noel> this is a great OS!
<noel> .join #kopete
<noel> ./oin #kopete
<scast> you can do it man /join #kopete
<scast> I know you can!
<noel> hehehe sorry,, typo error... its dark in here hahaha
<nthdegree> does anyone have the ubuntu repository website
<buz> uhm what?
<nthdegree> doesn't matter googled it :)
<noel> http://www.krazypenguin.net/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_6.06_Guide   <--  there repo here
<nthdegree> yeah, lilo broke my system
<nthdegree> so i decided to use good ol grub instead
<noel> i suppost to use lilo because i want to try XFS, however, i made a decision just to GRUB... i used reiserFS
<nthdegree> lilo cause a kernel panic
<noel> :D so far so good :D
<nthdegree> it is so retarded on kubuntu
<noel> i heard that LILO works great on SUSE.
<noel> and its fast too..
<nthdegree> yeah it works well on slackware too
<noel> however, I dont like RPM base.
<noel> hhehe
<nthdegree> I use CentOS, Kubuntu and Slackware :D
<noel> kool!
<nthdegree> one of each distro type
<nthdegree> my boot partition is CentOS and i use it to chainload into kubuntu and slack
<noel> can we use slackware as desktop os?
<noel> hmmm
<nthdegree> yes it is good for a desktop, although i'm not sure if my sound works
<noel> i see.. :D
<nthdegree> it is good for xfce slackware is
<noel> hey nthdegree, where you from?
<noel> how's kubuntu compared to slackware?
<salguero> join #kubuntu
<nthdegree> salguero this is kubuntu :|
<noel> :))
<nthdegree> kubuntu is ok compared to slackware but you shouldn't compare them
<noel> more slable?
<salguero> kubuntu spanies
<nthdegree> slackware is more stable but uses older stuff
<noel> oh okay :)
<thompa> how do i get flash to work in firefox?
<noel> I really want to try BSD when I got a time..
<nthdegree> ubotu tell thompa about restricted formats
<salguero> I go join kubuntu for spanis
<thompa> the restricted formats dont work
<jfly> hi
<nthdegree> thompa amd64 is not supported for flash
<nthdegree> nor properly for java
<thompa> its not amd64
<nthdegree> well it does work on 32 bit
<salguero> hola
<noel> help pls.. I install the kopete_0.12.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb on my Kubuntu 6.06, howevem after the installation, adept prompt me that there are new updates to be download, so I click fetch, after updating my kopete goes back to the original version package from kubuntu 6.06 which is 0.11.3
<thompa> ok, which method of installing?
<BazziR> noel you need to pin it
<nthdegree> the method that the wiki uses
<noel> is there a way to tell the system that this is the newest version?
<noel> how can i pin it?
<noel> :D
<BazziR> pin it! :)
<BazziR> it's an apt command
<thompa> it says to search for flashplugin-nonfree
<psyk> hi i have a notebook with wireless network
<thompa> no such animal
<nthdegree> thompa try the multiverse repositories
<noel> how to pin it?:)
<psyk> and im trying to connect to a windows machine with wireless can anyone help
<psyk> its got a passwork
<thompa> nthdegree: i have them all enabled, but no flashplugin-nonfree
<psyk> password
<psyk> and i have the password
<nthdegree> thompa try flash
<thompa> ok
<nthdegree> use initative and try other names because kubuntu changes very quickly
<nthdegree> it's like a debian based fedora core
<nthdegree> except without corporate stench :p
<thompa> i found swf-player, is that it?
<noel> can you give me instruction how to pin the kopete?  :)
<nthdegree> probably swfs are flash/shockwave files
<jwat> in adept, how do you change the repository from breezy to dapper?
<nthdegree> jwat you dont
<nthdegree> open up a terminal
<nthdegree> then do sudo -i
<nthdegree> enter your password
<thompa> ill try it, i wish the restricted formats page was accurate, its wrong on almost everything
<nthdegree> then nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<nthdegree> and change the breezy for dapper :)
<nthdegree> then do ctrl+X, save and exit
<psyk> im having trouble connecting to a wireless network can anyone help
<thompa> it still says flash player required in firefox after restart of firefox
<DaSkreech> nthdegree: Why doesn't he just sed it then?
<jwat> do I change every instance of breezy?
<nthdegree> yes
<nthdegree> make them all dapper instead of breezy
<thompa> it says i need macromedia flash player
<nthdegree> DaSkreech: because you learn less from sed I think and it's better to see how things work
<DaSkreech> nthdegree: Good point
<DaSkreech> nthdegree: Well for that point they could do a replace all in kate or kedit
* DaSkreech forgets if kedit ships with breezy
<NthDegree> DaSkreech the integration of breezy sucks for rooting into GUI apps
<NthDegree> dapper is only just a bit better for root GUIing
<DaSkreech> ah ok :-)
<NthDegree> try opening up a terminal, running sudo -i then loading a GUI app :)
<NthDegree> you'll see what I mean
<noel> BazziR: how to pin the kopete 0.12? :D
<thompa> im trying to see this page http://broadband.espn.go.com/broadband/EBB2/web/shellMain?ceid=2474224
<thompa> is there some other way to install flash?
<NthDegree> use firefox
<thompa> im in firefox
<NthDegree> try mozilla then
<noel> BazziR: how to pin the kopete 0.12? :D
<simp> where was the sources-list file again?
<NthDegree> noel go on adept and reinstall kopete 0.12
<simp> sources.list*
<NthDegree> simp try /etc/apt/sources.list
<simp> thank you
<NthDegree> no problem :)
<winbond> is there any place i can get 1680x1050 wallpapers?
<simp> photoshop :)
<brandon_> you there, Riddell?
<simp> how did you reload the package informations again?
<DaSkreech> noel: Where did you get the 0.12 deb?
<Riddell> brandon_: hi
<noel> a site that given to me from #kopete, but I already forgot which site , but its not from kopete.kde.org
<sdolnack> will Googlebar (NOT Google's own firefox toolbar) work in Swiftfox 1.5.0.4?  It keeps telling me it's not compatable
<sdolnack> and i don't like google's version as much as googlebar
<brandon_> Riddell, hi. how about building a package for kplayer?
<simp> how did you reload the package informations again?
<Riddell> brandon_: go ahead
<brandon_> Riddell, i did. but i mean for everybody else
<noel> at first i downloaded the source pakcage of kopete (tar.gz2) and I am asking help to install the source package then 1 guy suggested to downlod the .deb
<Riddell> brandon_: if you've already made one please put it on revu and we'll take a look at it
<brandon_> Riddell, i don't know how to do that, but i'm definitely willing\
<Riddell> brandon_: /join #ubuntu-motu and ask for an account
<Riddell> brandon_: give me a ping when you've uploaded it
<brandon_> Riddell, actually, i installed it, i didn't build a deb, but i guess i can do that too
<Riddell> brandon_: right, see the packaging guide on doc.ubuntu.com for getting started with packaging and ask on #ubuntu-motu or #kubuntu-devel if you need help
<noel> can somebody teach me how to install a source package? :)
<brandon_> Riddell, i laready built an mplayer package using fakeroot and so forth, so i guess it shouldn't be too hard
<DaSkreech> noel: Which package?
<kronoz> anyone know what the app that shows the playing song is in this screenshot is, http://kubuntuforums.net/mkportal/modules/gallery/album/a_4.png looks like a karamba widget
<kronoz> ?
<noel> DaSkreech: kopete 0.12 from kopete.kde.org
<kronoz> noel, sudo apt-get install build-dep kopete
<DaSkreech> ah Thought you had a deb for that
<noel> DaSkreech: actually any package like apache, tomcat, etc... i just want to learn how to install source packag.
<DaSkreech> noel: First you have to get the build essentialls
<DaSkreech> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<DaSkreech> then the source normally has a readme or an INSTALL file that you probably should follow
<noel> DaSkreech: is there any documents to read?
<kronoz> noel, unpack the tar gzip, open a terminal in the directory, and run `./configure; make; sudo make install`
<DaSkreech> noel: Yeah the source normally comes with documentation
<noel> okay thanks a lot guys.. :D
<DaSkreech> noel: if it doesn't then you untar it and cd into the folder
<DaSkreech> then run ./configure && make && sudo make install
<noel> thanks a lot.. i will try that.. then how to pin the kopete 0.12? so it wont get downgraded by adept?
<iNiku> noel, you'll want to remove the kopete pkg first
<noel> you mean the current installed kopete 0.11.3?
<noel> then install the 0.12?
<iNiku> yes. the one you install from a source pkg will be installed in different directories and things will get confusing
<iNiku> better to just remove the ubuntu pkg if you want to use one you've compiled yourself instead
<noel> okay
<noel> thanks a lot :D
<noel> will try that one
<noel> :)
<noel> catch ya laters.. :D need to go to bed now... its 3am already :)
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> Night
<noel> okay :) thanks..
<winbond> is the fglrx ati driver proprietary?
<winbond> is the fglrx ati driver proprietary?
<kronoz> !fglrx
<ubotu> well, ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<kronoz> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<seren> what package is equivalent to kde-headers kde-dev ?
<kronoz> kdelibs4-dev i think
<kronoz> kubuntu is slow on my computer with nvidia drivers and i can't make them work :( :(
<kronoz> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=5852.0
<winbond> well i got the fglrx with the apt-get and i need to know if that was proprietary or not
<beemer> good afternoon everyone
<kronoz> good evening
<kronoz> 20:06 in the UK
<beemer> :)
<beemer> good {insert greeting appropriate to your time of day here} everyone
<beemer> how's that?
<kronoz> well done!
<kronoz> lol
<seren> good ${time of day} everyone
<John-Z> it was amusing the first time.
<beemer> hehe - hey - got a question about nvidia drivers - mainly what's the diff between installing using the ones from the nvidia site vs. using the nvidia-glx from the repositories?
<John-Z> Here we go AGAIN!
<beemer> what?
<John-Z> j/k
<beemer> heh
<kronoz> beemer, i don't think there is any difference apart from the binary installer from nvidia.com is harder to install
<John-Z> *sigh*
<beemer> oh ok - so it uses the same driver level and such then
<beemer> it's not just a 'generic' driver
<beemer> that makes things easier then - exactly why I like kubuntu
<kronoz> lol, i think every distro is in about the same place with the nvidia drivers
<winbond> the sound icon stopped showinf in the menu bar , any clue how to make it comeback
<winbond> ;
<winbond> '?
<beemer> kronoz: well - i don't have that much experience with distros - tried mandrake a *long* time ago, then simply mepis last year, then kubuntu this year. Gave it 3 months and finally gave my win partiion the boot
<tony__> searching for msn sniffer for linux
<beemer> winbond - still there?
<cycykewl> Hi all
<beemer> howdy
<beemer> anyone know how to get key for the apt repositories?  I have several that give either a no key or badsig error.
<beemer> err that should be how to get gpg keys
<cycykewl> I can't install printers ... is there a procedure or others ?
<gurumeditationer> Does anyone else find the Azureus package to be broken?
<h3sp4wn> install gnugpg (if it isn't installed) get riddell's key if it is the kubuntu repos you have problems with
<linoman> hello
<beemer> cycykewl - what's the issue you have when you try to install? also, is the printer attached or networked?
<beemer> howdy linoman
<linoman> Its great to be using Kubuntu 6.06 LTS but I have a very weird problem on my one machine
<beemer> h3sp4wn - thanks
<ubuntu> I'm a potential new user. I have an existing system, and want to know if I can install without formatting the drive (want to keep my home dir)
<cycykewl> I test with local printer (USB printer) and with networked printers (SMB windows) and kubuntu say me that he couldn't load drivers (no good right ..)
<linoman> I managed to install Kubuntu fine on this machine but I can not accsess or edit files that are in root direc
<linoman> how can I get around that?
<tuxcicles> ubuntu: do you have your home directory on a separate partition, then yes
<ubuntu> no, one big partition. I don't mind dropping to shell to delete everything but /home though
<acetyl_x> Hello :) I'm trying to upgrade from BB to DD. I have the DD iso, and looked at the info on the release page, where it recommends running apt-cdrom, then using adept...
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: You can install with debootstrap if you are relatively used to using linux though (similar to a gentoo install the installation of grub)
<acetyl_x> ...apt-cdrom seemed to run okay and added a line to the apt sources file...
<acetyl_x> But then the instructions says to go into "Manage repositories" and change to Dapper. Doesn't explain exactly what it means by this, as all that page allows you to do is add, remove or disable repository lines.
<neuron_> should i enable the framebuffer device interface?
<acetyl_x> So I tried highlighting it and hitty apply- then following the instructions, but no, nothing seemed to realise it had a whole load of updates.
<acetyl_x> Then I tried disabling everything bar my cdrom source line, and the same
<ubuntu> thanks h3sp4wn and tuxcicles
<acetyl_x> Is my apt/adept backend behaving oddly or are the instructions severely lacking?
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: there is a wiki page about installing with debootstrap - is the partition formatted with ext3 ? If it is you should be fine
<ubuntu> in adept, why are some packages greyed out?
<tuxcicles> ubuntu: np, that is why I always put my home directory on one big partition, so I don't have to work so hard to reinstall anything I want
<buz> acetyl_x: you can do it on the console
<buz> run sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<buz> and replace occurrences of breezy through dapper
<buz> then hit ctrl-x
<GullyFoyle> ok so i upgraded to dapper and now i have no sound
<acetyl_x> Ah, so they really did mean "edit your sources file, changing every instance of the string 'breezy' to 'dapper'"?
<cycykewl> where can I find wiki about networked printers install ?
<buz> acetyl_x: yes
<acetyl_x> And I'm a vi man myself
<buz> yeah you can use vi of course ;)
<buz> it's just that nano is less alien to most so i generally recommend using it ;)
<GullyFoyle> system>infocenter>sound>no soundcard
<GullyFoyle> i had a soundcard under breezy lol
<GullyFoyle> dapper removed my soundcard
<acetyl_x> Still...how is it that with only one active (non commented out) source (the cdrom) it doesn't recognise anything to upgrade?
<acetyl_x> I clicked the "full upgrade" button, and nothing happens
<buz> after changing the sources file?
<beemer> with only the cd-rom active?
<acetyl_x> None of the packages are listed as upgradable or anything.
<GullyFoyle> you're lucky, my upgrade screwed up my system
<acetyl_x> Yep, there's only one line...hang on, let me cut and paste
<buz> acetyl_x: go to the console. try sudo apt-get update
<buz> adept is rather hard to debug
<acetyl_x> changed the sources list, *then* started adept, to make sure it didn't have a cahced coppy or anything
<beemer> ok
<buz> that should have worked i gues
<beemer> thought you were saying you only had the cd-rom repo active
<buz> but anyway, try the console ;)
<acetyl_x> adept scared me anyway...having aal that X and KDE running *while* a full upgrade was going on? Amazed that doesn't fuck up horribly.
<acetyl_x> I think I might try the console. So, apt-upgrade + some switches of some sort?
<neuron_> how can i enlarge *ALL* text in kde?
<buz> apt-get dist-upgrade, yes
<buz> console is surely safer
<buz> to behonest i dont know if adept CAN update it, back in flight3 it couldnt but ever since i didnt try
<acetyl_x> dist-upgrade, got ya. Yes beemer, just the cdrom line active. Don't think I'm contradicted myself, have I?
<beemer> acetyl_x - There are some sources in this install guide: http://www.linuxloader.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=28
<Chousuke> It's usually safe to run apps while updating.
<buz> wait
<buz> what cdrom have you got in the drive?
<Chousuke> but I suppose you shouldn't _start_ any apps while updating.
<acetyl_x> It's on the main "Dapper Drake released" page, that's what's scary....it's the first instructions that most people will see
<neuron_> any ideeas?
<acetyl_x> the cdrom is the same one that I had in there when I ran 'apt-cdrom add', to wit: the 6.06 kubuntu i386 iso
<buz> mhh that supposedly works (i never use cdroms for updating myself)
<beemer> did you change the cd rom to read dapper instead of breezy?
<h3sp4wn> It needs to be the alternate cd otherwise the deb's are not on it
<beemer> err the cd-rom line in the sources
<h3sp4wn> It just has a squashfs root
<acetyl_x> The cdrom line only ever read "dapper" since it was put there by running apt-cdrom, while the dapper cd was in the drive (which it seemed to think was hunky dory)
<igg> hi
<igg> holas
<linoman> allo
<acetyl_x> Okay, this is what the only uncommented line in /etc/apt/sources.list says:
<acetyl_x> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531)] / dapper main restricted
<beemer> h3sp4wn - you still around?
<acetyl_x> And running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is a bit disappointing. It just says that two packages were "kept back", namely cpp and cpp-4.0...and then the summary is "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded."
<h3sp4wn> beemer: Hello
<beemer> heya - you fix fixed some of the apt key messages but I still get : W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<beemer> of course, it says to run apt-get update to fix
<beemer> which of course is what I just ran :)
<h3sp4wn> But that doesn't work
<h3sp4wn> I know it may sound stupid but is your clock set correctly ?
<beemer> yep
<beemer> yeah - kde and date command both show the same
<beemer> and current
<h3sp4wn> (You will always get the GPG error if the clock is set to 1970 or whatever - I found that out by alot of effort (That box has no hardware clock))
<acetyl_x> h3sp4wn: Ahhhh I just read your comment. I need a different iso (which is, as I type, on it's way down as fast as my cable modem will allow)
<chavo> acetyl_x, did you apt-get update first?
<h3sp4wn> beemer: pastebin the output of grep -v '^#' /etc/apt/sources.list
<acetyl_x> I will say one other very odd thing I noticed just now- I was about to ssh in from this box to the kubuntu box, and I realised I didn't know the IP. When I checked on the box, which is meant to use dhcp, it had somehow magically gotten itself a public IP address. God knows where from.
<acetyl_x> chavo: I did, yes.
<buz> sounds like your lan is kinda weir
<buz> d
<buz> you got a local dhcp server
<buz> ?
<acetyl_x> I do, it's not in the leases.
<beemer> h3sp4wn - ok - bin'd
<acetyl_x> buz: You beschmirching my lan ;)
<buz> yes
<acetyl_x> buz: Oooo the cheak of it
<buz> cause ubuntu cant magically get some ip that is not offered to it ;)
<buz> (trust me, i worked for an isp for 5 years ;)
<acetyl_x> buz: Well it did. There's only one dhcp server running on the public side of the firewall box, and that's not handed it out- it's given a specific pool to chose from, and there's nothing in the leases file.
<buz> that is really really weird
<buz> you mean theres dhcp on the private side, yes?
<acetyl_x> buz: Yes. ISC's dhcpcd
<qbyte> Why is it when I open an MP3 in amaroK, it starts, then stops within the same millisecond?
<acetyl_x> buz: Grepping for the mac address shows that it was given a lease on a 192. address today, doesn't expire until tomorrow. And I have just found a file on the kubuntu box- /var/run/dhclient.eth0.leases
<h3sp4wn> beemer: What is the url ?
<buz> but it lists a public ip for eth0?
<buz> that is seriously weird
<buz> never heard anything like that
<acetyl_x> buz: Well I looked in that file, and oddly, no mention of the mysterious public IP at all. Three mentions of the address that tallies with what dhcpd had granted it, 192.168.0.217...
<buz> unless of course it did connect to another wlan
<acetyl_x> buz: Oh gosh, I can't afford anything wireless :)
<buz> you'll probably live longer for it ;)
<h3sp4wn> beemer: Compare it against this http://pastebin.com/770740 (I don't bother with comments in mine makes it easier to read I think)
<linoman> @qbyte have you installed all the needed codecs to be able to play music files?
<acetyl_x> buz: But it does seem to suggest it somehow broke through into the outside world- because that public address it had, wasn't even within the netblocks owned by my ISP. Starting to think I am hallucinating.
<buz> wait, what ip was it?
<buz> there's one specific ip (i think it starts with 169) that is used when there is NO dhcp ip assigned
<buz> sometimes, anyway
<qbyte> linoman: what codecs do I need and what's the easiest way to get them?
<qbyte> or a web page with a howto even
<linoman> one second qbyte
<buz> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> [restrictedformats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<acetyl_x> buz: Ahhh you know what, it might have been 169...looked rather random
<buz> maybe it didnt get an ip until that
<beemer> h3sp4wn - sorry - had someone at my desk - http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/770722
<buz>  !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<h3sp4wn> 172.16 is also private (but less often used than 192.168. or 10.0.0.0
<acetyl_x> Odd, since the route was set correctly, and it seemed to have net access, unless it had that 169 address only for the split second I checked)
<linoman> qbyte you might want to install Automaitx it will make your life a lot easier.. www.getautomatix.org
<acetyl_x> buz: Also odd since the dhcpd box hasn't been down, and has records of handing out that IP to the kubunto box all day long
<domi> hi. Why can't I see thumbnails of video in konqueror with dapper ?
<acetyl_x> buz: I think I'll chalk it up to temporary insanity. That alternative iso is nearly downloaded, so I might have more luck this time...so I'll do an apt-cdrom add, followed by apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade.
<buz> you know you can do it without iso?
<buz> over the net
<acetyl_x> buz: Well if it goes well, I have the intention of installing on a few other boxes. Having said that, *those* boxes will be from-scratch, and won't use the alt iso
<buz> ah ok ;)
<acetyl_x> buz: Never mind...it's nearly here now
<zorgluuu> q. when i launch adept just after boot, or after, i got a message popping up like 'cant update the package because another apps is using the database' my guess is that there is a lock somewhere. something which has been forgotten. and adept believe another apps it running on the database. how can i remove it ?
<zorgluuu> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one. <- this is the exact message
<neuron_> i  got a problem, i cant change between sesions using ctrl+alt+fx anymore
<neuron_> how can i reasign ctrl+alt+fx to their sessions ?
<qbyte> thx, automatic rocks
<qbyte> automatix - err
<acetyl_x> Thanks buz and h3sp4wn for pointing me at my misunderstanding- I do think that the instuctions on the website ought to be ammended to include reference to the "alternate" iso. Maybe I'll mail them.
<buz> or just edit the wiki ;)
<zorgluuu> nobody for my dpkg database question ?
<DaSkreech> zorgluuu: Whats up?
<zorgluuu> q. when i launch adept just after boot, or after, i got a message popping up like 'cant update the package because another apps is using the database' my guess is that there is a lock somewhere. something which has been forgotten. and adept believe another apps it running on the database. how can i remove it ? <- bis
<uniq> zorgluuu: open konsole, write 'sudo fuser -vk /var/lib/dpkg/lock' and start adept again.
<linoman> no problem glad you like automatix
<acetyl_x> buz: The wiki is not a bad place to put it- but I'd rather have it accompanying the slightly too simplified instructions on the main website.
<buz> point
<TheHighChild> Any VMware users out there?
<linoman> does ex Vmware user count?
<TheHighChild> I guess, I was just hoping someone may have experience with this error 'Virtual device Ethernet0 will start disconnected.'
<TheHighChild> I'd like to use the VM's with neworking but cannot so far
<linoman> Which version of VM you using?
<TheHighChild> The latest Beta
<linoman> did you have this problem before the beta?
<zorgluuu> uniq, i did it, now adept doesnt pop up any message but fails to launch. it just wait a bit, like 4-5 sec, and then disapears
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med> call me stupid, but i cannot find libxine-extracodecs... where can i find it? (universe and multiverse are activated)
<h3sp4wn> multiverse
<h3sp4wn> definately
<Healot> gan|y|med: i will if you don;t show me your sources.list
<gan|y|med> wait a mom. i think i had a little mistake. i have multiverse in my source.list, but the distri is dapper-backports...
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: There you go :)
<svivian> <requests assistance from KDE desktop subject expert re: the KDE su tool
<Healot> yeah
<Healot> the usual repos source mistake
<Healot> put the multiverse/universe on the "dapper" repos list...
<Healot> not "dapper-backports"
<gan|y|med> but it's cool that there is a backport repo right from the beginning...
<uniq> zorgluuu: try this command in konsole: "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and then start adept.
<uniq> svivian: what is your problem with kdesu?
<svivian> anyone? anyone?
<uniq> svivian: yes, what is your problem?
<acetyl_x> svivian: I'd just ask the question if I were you
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<svivian> acetyl_x: gotcha
<h3sp4wn> svivian: Have you enabled root if so you may quite easily break kdesu
<acetyl_x> Oh esr you raving gun nut...
<DaSkreech> He likes guns?
<svivian> As of earlier this afternoon, KDE su will no longer let me enter text in the password field. All other applications still work. Why would this be, and more importantly, how can I correct it/prevent it from happening again?
<acetyl_x> Oh gosh yes.
<acetyl_x> One of those libertarian types that thinks that "the right to bear arms" means "you *must* own lots of guns" :)
<MetaMorfoziS> svivian: not because the cpuload is high?
<acetyl_x> svivian: is the field greyed out? does it display a cursor?
<svivian> Meta: nope. Everything else is running fine. I even took the extreme measure of rebooting to be sure
<svivian> It displays a cursor, and I can right-click in the field, I just can't enter text
<nico8481> any idea how to tell once and for all to kontact/kmail that no, I still don't want to use the f***in' kwallet, and prevent him to bug me each time I close Kontact?
<acetyl_x> svivian: I'm not saying this is *sensible*, but have you tried pasting your password in there?
<svivian> This behavior happens when trying to run adept and the administrator mode of system services. I have tried pasting my password in the field, but nothing appears and if I click enter it says wrong password.
<svivian> The application still responds to the keyboard, because the enter and esc keys still interact with the dialog box, but the letter keys do nothing.
<dvasquez> greetings
<Rainier> is it ok to ask for help here?
<acetyl_x> svivian: I'd be silly if I didn't ask the question- what, if anything, have you done to the system between it working and when you noticed it had stopped working?
<Healot> not ok, Rainier, if you don;t ask the question
<acetyl_x> svivian: kde apps are not great for producing debug output I've found, but have you launched it from the command line?
<Rainier> its about aptitude
<Rainier> i normally use adept
<Healot> still no question there :(
<Rainier> but once i tried aptitude, changed a package(don't remember which on) and it started removing A LOT of packages
<Rainier> im pretty sure it wasnt because of dependancy
<Rainier> any idea why that is?
<winbond> can somone tell me how to add the sound icon to the menu ??? it dissapeared
<Healot> if you remember the package name, maybe... I'll give you some hints though, Rainier
<svivian> The last thing I installed was yesterday, and it was the password generator. Yesterday, I could lauch adept fine (I have been keeping it up in case I need a package). Running kdesu from the command line produces the same behavior. I can run sudo from command just fine, and can lauch adept successfully with it.
<Healot> read the output before actually doing something with any package manager... make sure you understood what the manager says
<svivian> acetyl, how are you replying directly to me? I am using Konversation, but am not that familiar with it
<Rainier> ok thanx
<acetyl_x> svivian: I'm not replying to you, not exactly. I'm just prefixing my channel messages with your handle. Lots of clients (I'm using kvirc) have nick completion, so typing just sv-TAB does the trick.
<svivian> acetyl_x: got it
<DaSkreech> svivian: hi
<svivian> DaSkreech: hi
<DaSkreech> :-)
<acetyl_x> svivian: your client might be highlighting messages that start or contain your nick, but that's client side.
<svivian> acetyl_x: It is probably as you say. Makes it easier to follow the conversation
<gan|y|med> cu
<acetyl_x> svivian: I'm afraid I'm not sure what your problem is though- I've had a quick peek at bugs.kde.org. Are you running the latest KDE, 3.5.3? If not, perhaps it's worth updating, since it might fix what went wrong, you never know.
<svivian> acetyl_x: In any case, I just ran kdesu from the command line, and it presented the same behavior: cannot enter text in the password field
<svivian> acetyl_x: I
<svivian> I'll check, hang on
<svivian> acetyl_x: I am running kdebase version 3.4.3. This is a recent install of Kubuntu from the live DVD.
<acetyl_x> svivian: I'd definitely upgrade, that's really rather old now.
<DaSkreech> can K3b burn wma?
<svivian> acetyl_x: I don't see it in the package directory in adept. Is there a package available?
<acetyl_x> svivian: Again, it's not a very linuxy way of trying to fix a problem, but the latest KDE is worth getting, lots of fixes etc. Yes, packages for Dapper are available.
<winbond> can somone tell me how to add the volume control icon to the menu ??? it dissapeared
<acetyl_x> DaSkreech: Not according to when I tried it just now with the latest k3b 0.12.15
<svivian> acetyl_x: I'm still on breezy.
<acetyl_x> winbond: Hit Alt-F2 and type kmix
<svivian> Dapper was still in beta when I loaded my system. Is there an upgrade path?
<DaSkreech> winbond: Hi
<DaSkreech> winbond: add the kmix applet
<DaSkreech> to the system tray
<DaSkreech> You have a system tray right?
<acetyl_x> svivian: s'funny you should ask, I'm in here trying to sort out upgrading...the upgrade is running right now on my kubuntu box.
<winbond> DaSkreech: when i add kmix its like really big , takes up half of my taskbar
<DaSkreech> Resize it
<DaSkreech> Sometimes when I add the task manager it gets really small just move it till i's where you want it
<winbond> DaSkreech: ok , i know whats going on , how can i make it run on startup?
<acetyl_x> kmix should only be a small icon in the task bar.
<DaSkreech> winbond: Just get it to where you want it
<DaSkreech> Logout and then log back in
<acetyl_x> winbond: It will auto load if you don't close it when you shut down/log off
<DaSkreech> Should set it in kde's memory
<winbond> acetyl_x:  aha ,im still thinking windows ,  thanks
<winbond> DaSkreech: thanks again
<DaSkreech> winbond: Log out and back in and let us know if it worked
<winbond> ok
<svivian> acetyl_x: Gonna drop now. I just found the upgrade path on the Kubuntu site, so am going to run the Full Upgrade. Wish me luck.
<hi247man> anyone here use LinNeighborhood to mount remote windows shares ?
<noaXess> where are the profiles saved from klaptop?
<hi247man> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<hi247man> smbmnt failed: 1
<noaXess> hi247man: what you want to do?
<noaXess> install smbmnt packache
<noaXess> package
<noaXess> !mp3
<winbond> ok , its working ,
<ubotu> [mp3]  a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<hi247man> im trying to mount the shares on my smb server
<noaXess> hi247man: yeah.. try this..
<noaXess> wait...
<winbond> thanks linuxerz
<AMEGALUSX> anyone know how i can get kaffeine to play a DVD??
<AMEGALUSX> it doesnt work
<icheyne> I'm using Wireless Assistant to connect to my wifi, but I have to reconnect at every login. Got any idea how I can make it do that automatically?
<hi247man>  Couldn't find package smbmnt
<havoc> so what do I need to do to get an ATI Radeon 9200 SE to work?
<Healot> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<havoc> Healot: thanx
<noaXess> hi247man: sudo smbmount //server/dir/to/mount /dir/to/mount/point -o username=smbuser,password=smbpassword,uid=yourusername,gid=yourgroupname
<h3sp4wn> havoc: should work with the opensource drivers best
<michael__> AMEGALUSX, try installing xine, xine-ui, and kaffeine-xine. The xine engine plays DVDs.
<Healot> libxine-extracodecs too
<havoc> h3sp4wn: yeah, but which driver is that?
<h3sp4wn> havoc: radeon
<havoc> trying....
<h3sp4wn> xserver-xorg-driver-radeon (I think it is provided by xorg-driver-ati)
<h3sp4wn> what does glxinfo give you ?
<havoc> h3sp4wn: a ton of crap :)
<Healot> "radeon" not "ati" for 3D acceleration for 8500-9200
<h3sp4wn> Do you get direct rendering: Yes
<DaSkreech> winbond: Great :-)
<havoc> hang on, restarting X
<bugworm> hi all
<h3sp4wn> Healot: I think now ati should passthru to radeon if necessary - hence the reason  xserver-xorg-driver-radeon is a virtual package
<bugworm> can anyone help me ? installed kubuntu on ubuntu system... and dont like it anymore, how to deinstall ?
<noaXess> hi247man: does it work?
<Healot> but for me, fglrx is still the best even a bit troublesome
<havoc> gah, still stuck in 1024x768 :<
<hi247man> noaXess, still working on it
<noaXess> hi247man: you need some packages first.. to use smbmount
<glyph_> hello
<DaSkreech> anyone installes xorg-sxserver-air-core?
<glyph_> is there away to configure kpilot to work wit a Pocket PC PDA?
<havoc> gah, cannot change the res :<
<havoc> so, still not working with the ATI
<winbond> now the only thing i need is get the software raid and xgl to work
<nico8481> anyone know a tool to split an animated gif into multiple files (one per frame) ?
<winbond> is nayone here running software raid?
<winbond> is nayone here running software raid?
<havoc> and now the Display - System Settings won't run
<havoc> wonderful
<havoc> ok, it runs, it just won't go into admin mode
<Healot> amarok is freaking head-ache
<Healot> but bleh I figured this bs out
<h3sp4wn> Its fine as long as you remember to unmount your mp3 player (otherwise you end up with half old have new stuff
<Healot> why the heck is the default output for xine-engine (for amarok) is oss?
<Healot> F...
<Healot> while other player using the same engine choose autodetect or alsa... ama doesn't rock anymore
<Healot> winbond: any question on RAID?
<havoc> bah, had to reboot, not just login/logout (which should have HUP'd X)
<winbond> Healot: well , i tried to install software raid ,
<winbond> Healot: it took me 2 whole days to figure out that i cant do it ,
<Healot> winbond: still no question :(
<winbond> Healot: because something with grub not installing on software raid
<Healot> winbond: make a /boot partition, install grub on that part or the MBR
<Healot> of course GRUB won't boot on LVM partitions
<winbond> Healot:whats lvm partitions?
<Healot> your RAID parition, no matter what type, RAID0/1/5
#kubuntu 2006-06-10
<winbond> Healot: if grub wont boot lvm , how is the raid gonna work?/
<havoc> so no screen resizer applet in ubuntu?
<Healot> that's why you need a small basic partition first...
<Healot> make a non-LVM partition, install grub there, and boot from there
<Flosoft> hey
<Healot> yeh
<Flosoft> is Kubuntu Dapper desktop able to write / delete files on an NTFS filesystem?
<Healot> by default, the kernel NTFS driver cannot do that
<havoc> Flosoft: I've heard you can get 'captive' to do it
<Healot> third party driver required for that
<Healot> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<Flosoft> I need a live CD that can delete a Virus?
<havoc> yeah, ntfs.sys
<winbond> Healot: ok , s i can make a /boot but how can i install grub there , because grub installs at the end of the whole installation without option to choose where to install it
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: Linux virus
<Flosoft> no ... ofcourse not :p
<havoc> ok, where/what is the 'update' app?
<Flosoft> It is of my little brother ...
<Healot> winbond: here's my suggestion from what I usually do
<h3sp4wn> dunno then
<icheyne> Flosoft: I saw a live cd list that had recommendations
<icheyne> Flosoft: I'll just try and find it
<kjcole> Flosoft: Look online for something called "The Ultimate CD"
<Healot> just make a small, basic/non-RAID partition, like 200MB (just enough for kernel and boot files to reside)
<Flosoft> can it delete files on NTFS?
<Flosoft> kjcole: I know UMBCD
<Flosoft> or UBCD
<icheyne> Flosoft: http://www.frozentech.com/content/livecd.php?pick=All&showonly=Windows+Antivirus&sort=&sm=1
<Healot> then make your master volumes afterwards, so at least you can boot the kernel, and then let the kernel LVM module handles the rest of the RAID partitions
<icheyne> Flosoft: I once saw a blogpost about antivirus using Knoppix
<icheyne> google should find it with no probs
<Flosoft> icheyne: Knoppix doesn't write to NTFS :(
<icheyne> oh right
<Flosoft> does the Linux Defender live cd?
<icheyne> it's a LiveCD list...
<winbond> i did this , i had 3raid partitions on each drive and one non raid partition on each and i gave me some errors ,
<Healot> ECBD anyone... the small gadget has NTFS write driver... you can reset Windows password
<Healot> what are the errors, winbond?
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: Try just telling him that if I can't look after his computer well he should use linux managed by you
<winbond> Healot: usually something to do with kernel , but i cant tell what it was right now
<Healot> dmesg
<winbond> Healot: like kernel cant see changes to partitions etc etc
<Flosoft> h3sp4wn: hehe ... well that won't happen as long as the games aren't supported on Linux ;)
<Healot> just paste the message (to pastebin)
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: Get him cedega
<kkathman> I have a set of rar files to combine into a file...does kubuntu have the tool that puts them all together?
<icheyne> yeah I heard good things about Cedega
<icheyne> h3sp4wn: have you tried it?
<Healot> if you want to play Windows' games, I suggest you actually play it on Windows
<Healot> emulator just cause more problems
<kkathman> !rar
<ubotu> from memory, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Flosoft> Healot: Can't agree more ... Cedaga is not the real thing ;)
<winbond> Healot: do you know if there is a raid project to get grub to boot from software raid or is this something that cant be done?
<h3sp4wn> No - I only use advancemame (to play the jap version of streetfighter 2 turbo)
<icheyne> oh right
<h3sp4wn> Want to buy the arcade machine when I have the cash
<Healot> winbond: none that I know, but you can search for it...
<Healot> unless LVM can do something like Windows' dynamic disk...
<icheyne> I have to reconnect to Wirless assistant every time I reboot - anyone got any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> icheyne: Why are you not using knetworkmanager
<Healot> maybe this bit off-topic... I play Windows games on Windows, Cedega/Wine doesn't make sense to me...
<icheyne> h3sp4wn: 'cos that's the one I found in the menus
<icheyne> I'll try it though
<icheyne> :)
<icheyne> thx
<h3sp4wn> What wireless card do you use ?
<icheyne> rt2500
<icheyne> works nicely :)
<h3sp4wn> That doesn't work well with networkmanger though
<Healot> RT rocks
<h3sp4wn> I don't think (or it didn't)
<Flosoft> does anyone know Marble Blast
<icheyne> sorry got to go
<Flosoft> ???
<icheyne> :(
<Healot> well the opensource driver is
<winbond> is this server disconnecting or is my router messed up
<Healot> nay, Flosoft
<h3sp4wn> Atheros stuff seems to work best for me madwifi-ng is brilliant
<h3sp4wn> Actually supports hostap properly
<havoc> gah, no middle mouse button?
<Healot> havoc: do your mouse have one?
<havoc> yes
<havoc> and scroll even works
* havoc edits xorg.conf, *again*
<Healot> but the middle doesn't work huh?
<havoc> nope
<havoc> no paste, no button actions
<Healot> try to emulate 3 button mouse...
<havoc> again with the xorg.conf
<Healot> my middle scroller work as middle button when I do that
<havoc> unless there's an ubuntu app for it?
<Healot> middle button should work in most X programs
<Tykan> what app to connect to irc does kubuntu comes with?
<Healot> Konversation
<h3sp4wn> konversation or kopote
<havoc> Healot: is there an ubuntu app to turn on emulation, or do I need to edit xorg.conf again and restart X?
<Healot> for IRC specific, Konversation
<Tykan> i hope it's better than xchat
<h3sp4wn> It is
<Healot> havoc: "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<h3sp4wn> (I think)
<havoc> Healot: ok
<Healot> I can;t remember the option to emulate 3 mouse button in xorg's config
<havoc> I'll just edit the config
<Healot> Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"... this one
<havoc> bah, can't cancel dpkg-reconfigure :<
<edneymatias> healot, Emulate3Buttons "true"?
<havoc> sonofa.....
<Healot> Under Section "InputDevice" >> where the this--> Identifier "Configured Mouse" ...
<havoc> gah, can't even HUP X w/ ctrl-alt-del
<Healot> open another tty and kill dpkg-reconfigure :-
<havoc> Healot: done like 5min ago :)
<icheyne> anyone tried irrc or whatever it's called?
<havoc> sudo killall dpkg-reconfigure
<Healot> irssi? icheyne?
<icheyne> Healot: that's the one
<RawSewage> Why doesnt my screen saver work
<Healot> text-based IRC client... sounds old school :-
<RawSewage> It doesnt activate after inactivity
<icheyne> that's what I reckon too
* havoc uses irssi + bitlbee in screen
<icheyne> Konversation is good for me
<Healot> RawSewage: because there might be some other apps running
<Tykan> KDE > Gnome?
<Healot> icheyne: text-based IRC clients are good for roboting
<xwolf-> linus would say so.
<RawSewage> Healot, computers always have apps running.  screensaver should activate if thers no keyboard or mouse input
<icheyne> Healot: oh right - not sure that's appealed to me
<havoc> bah, still no middle button :<
<Healot> havoc: click both left+right button at once
<JavaGeek> irssi++
<Healot> or click on the middle scroller
<RawSewage> Healot, oh well, Im reading the forums. seems to be a common problem
<Healot> since my rat is two button+middle scroller... maybe doesn;t apply to your mouse, btw restart X?
<havoc> Healot: yeah, that works, and emulate3buttons was true, so I disabled it
<Healot> if you have middle mouse button, the option should be removed, or "false"
<havoc> Healot: it's a logitech trackman optical thing,
<havoc> I just have to screw w/ xorg.conf some more
<Healot> mmkaty, let's see the result, result may vary from mouse to mouse
<RawSewage> Qt: 3.3.6
<RawSewage> KDE: 3.5.2
<RawSewage> kde-config: 1.0
<RawSewage> How do I upgrade to 3.5.3
<Healot> no more Kjiten package?
<Healot> RawSewage: goto kubuntu.org
<Healot> there is a news/wiki/FAQ about KDE 3.5.3
<RawSewage> ok
<nico8481> anyone using skim ?
<havoc> Healot: ok, got middle button thing worked out, Protocol needed to be PS/2, and the zaxismapping needed to be "6 7"
<Healot> what protocol you previously used?
<Healot> "auto"?
<havoc> ubutun detected it as ExplorerPS/@
<Healot> my mapping is 4 5
<Healot> oh, you changed it to ImPS/2?
<havoc> just PS/@
<havoc> just PS/2
<Healot> oh
<havoc> I think I need ImPS/2 though, as now scrolling doesn't work ;)
<Healot> i'll note that if I am going have multiple button mouse
<havoc> ok, ImPS/2 and "4 5" mapping
<havoc> Healot: hey, thanx a *lot* for tollerating my impatience :)
<havoc> and to whomever else I've harassed in the past 45min or so ;)
<Healot> does all mouse buttons work? plis the scoller
<havoc> I'm a creature of habit, and I've been using the same system/configuration for a decade now
<Healot> havoc: hey I am learning too... keeper if I have mouse like yours
<havoc> Healot: no, but I don't expect them all to, I just wanted it to work the way it was working in mandrake
<havoc> now to get wireless working on my sony vaio laptop (in ubuntu) ;)
<havoc> *that'll* be fun
<h3sp4wn> what chipset does the card have in it ?
<havoc> had nothing but failure on that for the past several hours
<havoc> h3sp4wn: orinoco something-or-other
<h3sp4wn> based on madwifi ?
<h3sp4wn> havoc: if you do ifconfig -a does ath0 appear ?
<havoc> "ath0"?
<havoc> no
<h3sp4wn> what does it appear as ?
<h3sp4wn> or is it not detected yet ?
<havoc> eth1, acording to iwconfig
<h3sp4wn> do iwlist eth1 scan what does it say
<havoc> but the wlan it needs to run on has ssid bcast disabled, and uses a 128bit wep key
<havoc> failed to read scan data: no data available
<RawSewage> whats the shortcut keys for Lock Session
<h3sp4wn> Can you not just enable bcast until you get it working ?>
<JohnFlux> any kubuntu dev here?
<havoc> h3sp4wn: that is necessary?
<havoc> ok, I'll enable it
<h3sp4wn> havoc: It makes it alot easier to be able to check whether you can see the network (whether the firmware for the card is installed etc)
<havoc> ah
<havoc> well, iwconfig was showing signal
<havoc> anyway, I just enabled ssi bcast
<h3sp4wn> havoc: aircrack-ng could crack the wep in 5 mins anyway you should be using wpa iff you can
<havoc> h3sp4wn: not an option w/ this old builtin card :(
<havoc> I have a pcmcia card that can do wpa, but I don't want the card hanging out
<havoc> I also do MAC filtering, but again, that can be cracked
<havoc> ok, so ssid bcast is enabled, now what?
<h3sp4wn> havoc: do lshw and look in the bit about the wireless card and pastebin it (You may be able to use wpa_supplicant if there is a native linux driver for the card)
<psyke83> havoc: what card is it?
<havoc> orinoco
<havoc> hmm, advanced wireless opts disabled in the system settings
<psyke83> havoc: wpa_supplicant may work with that card, have you tried NetworkManager?
<havoc> nope, that installed by default?
<sokuban> What do you need to build an application from source code? Do all the compilers come with kubuntu? if not, what do I need?
<mrmist> Can't get my norwegian keyboard to work... I can't write the "alpha" symbol. Anyone know what's wrong ?
<havoc> I need to get this thing to connect to the network even when SSID bcast is disabled
<mrmist> Anyone ??
<psyke83> havoc: that's not a problem afaik, I've disabled SSID broadcast on my wireless router
<mrmist> the "alt+gr" symbols don't work at all
<psyke83> check out knetworkmanager and wpasupplicant
<psyke83> you need to manually install knetworkmanager, wpasupplicant should already be included
<psyke83> at the worst you can use ndiswrapper + Windows drivers with WPA support if you're comfortable to use them (wpasupplicant supports ndiswrapper, I'm not sure about the opensource orinoco driver)
<havoc> psyke83: installing it now
<havoc> psyke83: WPA isn't an option w/ this card :(
<havoc> bah, knetworkmanager won't run :(
<psyke83> oh, your problem is only with the broadcast SSID? When it's not broadcasting you can't connect?
<h3sp4wn> havoc: The card doesn't need wpa support to use wpa_supplicant
<havoc> h3sp4wn: ah
<h3sp4wn> Its done in software
<Tylerofl> does anyone know of any file browsers alternative to konqueror?
<havoc> psyke83: haven't been able to connect at all yet
<psyke83> havoc: as a troubleshooting measure, can you enable ssid broadcast and disable encryption on your router, to see if it will connect?
<havoc> psyke83: done.
<psyke83> and can you now connect?
<havoc> now should I try going throught he Systeme Settings util again?
<psyke83> hmm.. one sec
<psyke83> and knetworkmanager doesn't connect?
<havoc> what is that?
<havoc> is there a gui that should start?
<h3sp4wn> It would be easiest debug if we knew the chipset of the card (it will be in lshw)
<h3sp4wn> (the firmware may not be installed if its certain cards)
<havoc> hang on
<psyke83> havoc: if you haven't installed, from the terminal type sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<havoc> didn't that a while back
<havoc> *did*
<psyke83> then run knetworkmanager
<havoc> psyke83: ok, which bit of lshw do you want?
<havoc> does knetworkmanager have a gui, or is it a daemon?
<SkrotFFS> It has a GUI
<psyke83> it has a gui that should appear in the tray area
<havoc> ah, wasn't looking there ;)
<havoc> ok, it's there
<h3sp4wn> lshw | grep wireless (you should get driver=xxx somewhere in that
<psyke83> havoc: right click, options, show networks
<psyke83> (on the knetworkmanager icon)
<havoc> no networks show, and no driver for wireless device
<psyke83> ok, would you be ok with using ndiswrapper?
<psyke83> I've no idea re: the opensource orinoco driver
<havoc> psyke83: http://pastebin.com/771052
<havoc> psyke83: I'll be happy with whatever *works* ;)
<psyke83> havoc: it seems your card is enabled and working, but knetworkmanager may be confused that it's assigned as eth1 (I think it looks for wlan0/1 etc)
<psyke83> what's your iwconfig output?
<havoc> psyke83: http://pastebin.com/771055
<psyke83> your router's essid is charon?
<havoc> no, that's nto supposed to be there, I was "hacking"
<havoc> that's the laptop's hostname
<havoc> there are 2 WAPs
<havoc> but I'm pretty sure "roaming" is still broken in wpa_suplicant
<psyke83> try this: iwconfig eth1 essid "youressid"
<psyke83> oops, sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "youressid"
<psyke83> then try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<havoc> restarting....
<Desh> Ok, I have the source for Gaim 2.0 beta 3, I would like to install it w/o overwriting or deleting my current Gaim, is this possible?
<psyke83> Desh: there's precompiled debs available, it may solve you some hassle
<Desh> psyke83: Would I still keep Gaim 1.5?
<psyke83> Desh: nope, but you can downgrade via synaptic if you want
<Desh> Ah ok, thanks.
<_rabby> i dont find in kubuntu file rc.conf
<havoc> psyke83: http://pastebin.com/771066
<jefferson> teste
<_rabby> kubuntu have rc.conf analog?
<psyke83> Desh: http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb/
<Desh> psyke83: Thanks. :)
<psyke83> download gaim and gaim-data, then sudo dpkg -i gaim*.deb
<rraajj> Desh: If you really want 1.5 and 2.0.beta3 to coexist, you can compile 2.0.beta3 and install it in a different location.
<furkan> #sourtimes
<Random_Transit> question....is there any way i can resize my root partition without screwing it up?
<rraajj> Desh: In the ./configure, you can set the --prefix flag to direct where "make install" will install the compiled program.
<psyke83> Desh: ./configure --prefix=/opt/gaim (as an example), if you prefer to compile from source and want 1.5 and 2.0 to coexist
<Desh> Ah ok, well I am trying out 2.0 to see how it runs.
<Desh> I want it for Google Talk.
<psyke83> let me save you bother, it doesn't work with google talk yet
<Desh> -O
<psyke83> let me clarify, it doesn't work with the voice service of google talk
<Desh> *:-O
<rraajj> Yep.
<Desh> Oh, that's ok.
<psyke83> it works fine with their jabber service
<psyke83> but then so does 1.5
<Random_Transit> so can anyone answer my q? can i repartition my root partition (which is ext3) without screwing it?
<rraajj> Hehe. Gaim 2 still doesn't come with the long hoped VV (voice and video) feature.
<hi247man> how would i go about figuring out the sound card chipset on a mystery laptop
<hi247man> no disernable marks or #'s to identify brand of laptop
<psyke83> havoc: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid xxxx;dhclient eth1
<psyke83> replace xxxx with your essid, heh
<Desh> psyke83: No Google Talk in the Menu?? Is it Jabber?
<DrBair> hi247man: use the lspci command
<psyke83> Desh: yep :)
<psyke83> Desh: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<DrBair> hi247man: or it'd probably be in the infocenter as well
<Desh> psyke83: Didn't gaim 1.5 have jabber?
<psyke83> sure, so you don't need to upgrade in order to use google talk
<Desh> Oh..
* Desh feels dumb..
<psyke83> 2.0 is developing voice support, but it's far from complete afaik.. google talk's chat feature works with virtually any jabber client
<havoc> psyke83: it works, now the trick is WEP and no essid bcast
<hi247man> cant see a sound device listed in lspci, but i know it has one that works.  XP sees it
<psyke83> no problem I reckon, havoc; enable WEP encryption, and try: "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid xxx key s:xxx;dhclient eth1" - note that you need to prefix your key with "s:" to denote that you're entering it as a string/ascii, or you can type the hex code
<psyke83> if that works, then try disabling the essid broadcast (I have wep and essid broadcast disabled on my router and it works fine)
<Random_Transit> hello??
<Desh> I hate when Adept randomly closes...
<havoc> psyke83: working on it ...
<havoc> psyke83: but none of this is going to help me at nest boot
<havoc> next boot
<psyke83> Random_Transit: that's a tough question. If you want to repartition, you should boot from the livecd and use gparted or manual tools, and make sure that if your root partition is somehow renamed or reassigned, you need to edit your /etc/fstab and modify it accordingly
<psyke83> havoc: not a prob, if it works, I'll show you what to edit
<havoc> psyke83: /etc/network/interfaces?
<havoc> or the init script?
<havoc> psyke83: wnable WEP first?
<havoc> enable WEP first?
<psyke83> havoc: yes
<psyke83> if it works using iwconfig, then you edit /etc/network/interfaces
<skipster23> a buudy of mine gave a a video card i was wondering will i need to change any configuration with kde
<havoc> psyke83: is it wireless-key ?
<psyke83> havoc: on seperate lines, you'd enter: "wireless-essid xxx" and "wireless-key s:xxx"
<havoc> no 's:', I have it in hex
<psyke83> put it under "auto eth1", I'm not sure if the placement matters but put it there just in case
<psyke83> sure, just enter it in hex omitting "s:"
<psyke83> havoc: is it working with wep enabled? Don't go editing your interfaces file until you've verified it working
<psyke83> *it's
<havoc> working w/o it
<diedvalar> hi
<havoc> turing on WEP right now and putting the key in interfaces
<psyke83> ok.. it would be easier to troubleshoot if you tried via iwconfig first, but it should work alright
<havoc> psyke83: ah, sorry
<psyke83> the interfaces file is parsed and iwconfig is used afaik, so it doesn't matter.. but doing it that way you can see more easily if it connects
<psyke83> *doing it via iwconfig directly, I mean
<h3sp4wn> I think wpa_cli is best way to troubleshoot wifi (even if you are not using wpa)
<psyke83> h3sp4wn: yeah but wpa_supplicant isn't set to start as a daemon by default, it's a little awkward
<psyke83> havoc: assuming all this works, it would be handy if you could figure how to reassign your wireless to use wlan0, I think KNetworkManager would see the interface and allow connecting via its GUI (which would help with roaming, I suppose)
<psyke83> I think that commenting the "eth1" lines in interfaces may be enough to force it to use wlan0
<havoc> psyke83: ok, just verified that it works w/ WEP
<havoc> psyke83: now to disabled ssid bcast
<havoc> psyke83: will it still try to connect?
<psyke83> havoc: you don't need to specify any other arguments, as long as you named the essid, it should connect despite it not broadcasting anymore
<psyke83> well that's true for acx and zx1211, I don't have an orinoco card
<psyke83> *zd1211
<havoc> psyke83: I'll find out soon ;)
* havoc restarts network for the billionth time
<psyke83> as they say, billionth time lucky :P
<havoc> heh
<havoc> so far, so good, lemme reboot to see if it sticks ;)
<havoc> oh hey, what should I do to change eth1 to wlan0?
<psyke83> it'd be a good idea to fix that now...
<havoc> right
<psyke83> just a sec
<havoc> which is why I waited to reboot :)
<havoc> ok
<Healot> havoc: you can wake an alias of eth1 in /etc/modules.conf
<psyke83> havoc: simply try commenting the lines with "eth1", then do: sudo ifdown eth1;sudo ifup wlan0 - if this fails, simply uncomment the eth1 lines
<psyke83> (this is in the interfaces file)
<h3sp4wn> psyke83: Did you have do anything special to get your zd1211 working someone is asking me about it in #ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> psyke83: Install firmware or anything ?
<psyke83> h3sp4wn: yeah, I did.. I had to use a hacky script in /etc/if-up.d/.. one sec and I'll find my post
<RavenTest> Is there xine for kubuntu?
<RadiantFire> RavenTest: yes
<crimsun_> RavenTest: yep
<Healot> xine-ui is the package
<RavenTest> thanks RadiantFire crimsun_
<Healot> the xine engine is available for all KDE multimedia applications
<psyke83> h3sp4wn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=907544&postcount=12
<RadiantFire> ewww, not xine-ui
<RavenTest> Healot:  thanks
<havoc> psyke83: I'm not sure this is a good idea
<RadiantFire> xine-ui is the ugliest peice of !@#$ ever
<RadiantFire> use either kaffeine or kmplayer with the xine backend
<Healot> RavenTest said "xine"
<psyke83> that "hack" may be unnecessary, but I think you need to recompile a newer driver, details are in that post
<RadiantFire> Healot: there is a difference between the xine backend and the xine-ui
<Healot> xine-ui is old skewl, there is love to it :)
<RadiantFire> xine is brilliant, xine-ui is a demonic hedgemaze of a ui
<RadiantFire> grown by satan to snare unwitting travelers
<Healot> RadiantFire: yes i know... he just said xine...
<psyke83> havoc: if that doesn't work, uncomment the lines with eth1 and "sudo ifdown wlan0;sudo ifup eth1" will bring back wireless for sure (or a reboot if you're lazy)
<Healot> RadiantFire: bleh :-
<havoc> psyke83: http://pastebin.com/771112
<RavenTest> RadiantFire: i get this Package xine is not available
<RadiantFire> RavenTest: you are looking for packages in the libxine* family
<RadiantFire> they should be installed by default on Dapper
<RadiantFire> except for libxine-extracodecs
<RavenTest> ok thanks
<Healot> RavenTest: read about this too...
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<psyke83> havoc: I assume eth2 & ath0 are unused on your system, so comment out eth1,2 and ath0, then put the wireless-key/wireless-essid lines right below the wlan0 lines at the bottom
<haider> Hmmm, is it just me or is the compiz-vanilla package updating everyday?!
<psyke83> the advantage of doing this is that KNetworkManager will probably recognised your wireless card and allow a more user-friendly way to configure your network in the future
<Healot> it's updating everyday, haider
<Healot> it's still in testing stage...
<psyke83> havoc: just make a copy of your interfaces file and overwrite it again if this modification doesn't work.. no harm done
<haider> Healot: ahh, nice! You know the main development site?
<havoc> bah, don't need a backup, things can't get worse than they've already been ;)
<havoc> and I just commented stuff anyway
<RadiantFire> havoc: whats your problem?
<havoc> RadiantFire: which one ;)
<RadiantFire> er, pick one
<RadiantFire> I'm here to help :-)
<psyke83> havoc: if you've done all that just restart your network and see if it works :)
<havoc> RadiantFire: thanx, gimme 5min to come up w/ a new one ;)
<havoc> psyke83: it's restartgin now, slow box
<RadiantFire> mmm, network problems, thats always fun :-)
<Healot> haider: no, but  I guess you can search for it
<james_xxx> ok i have a question... with kubuntu i had been have a number of issues, presumably some kinds of conflict or lack of support for my intel video card. my screen savers would quit working and i would have to frequently reconfigure power saving mode for the monitor, as the settings would just disappear. on this same computer, after installing kubuntu 3 different times,,,, i would have #D accelerated graphics for several days, and they wo
<james_xxx> cel3D graphics to come back. now i have installed simplyMepis on that same comp and i am not having any of these issues (so far).
<Dustin> is there a way to limit uploads on an arbitrary process?
<james_xxx> 3D*
<havoc> psyke83: so far, so good, rebooting now
<psyke83> haider: http://www.compiz.com is *a* development site of sorts
<james_xxx> is that too long for a chat room? lol
<TheHighChild> does anyone use VMware?
<psyke83> haider: http://www.compiz.net I mean
<psyke83> TheHighChild: yep
<havoc> psyke83: ok, maybe not, eth1 is still listed by i[f|w] config
<Healot> TheHighChild: for VMware support, refer the VMware manual or VMware site...
<havoc> so nothing was accomplished
<RadiantFire> havoc
<james_xxx> i also have kubuntu on this computer i am using now ( a laptop) and have had none of these issues here. i fdon't get it
<RadiantFire> what model card?
<haider> psyke83: Thanks dude! ;)
<james_xxx> RadiantFire: it is an intel extreme graphics 2... i know they suck
<james_xxx> integrated
<Healot> ieg uses thos iXXX driver
<james_xxx> Healot: yup
<Healot> if you have the newest 945 chipset
<RadiantFire> I have an i810, it works well except for kde's opengl savers
<havoc> my current interfaces: http://pastebin.com/771122
<Healot> you might want to recompile using the official Intel's driver (at intel.com of course)
<RadiantFire> er, havoc, why do you have so many interfaces?
<TheHighChild> psyke83:  Have you had issue with it recognizing the ethernet device?
<james_xxx> RadiantFire: all of my screen savers quit working each time.
<havoc> RadiantFire: no clue
<RadiantFire> which one are you trying to enable?
<havoc> RadiantFire: sony vaio laptop
<james_xxx> Healot: i wondered about that
<RadiantFire> do you have an atheros card?
<havoc> RadiantFire: eth0 is lan, eth1 is wlan, we're trying to get eth1 renamed to wlan0
<RadiantFire> why?
<james_xxx> RadiantFire: NONE of  the screen savers worked... they would test fine, but would never start
<psyke83> TheHighChild: not really, what vmware product are you using, player, server, workstation?
<havoc> RadiantFire: psyke83 suggested it
<RadiantFire> havoc: what model is the wireless card?
<havoc> RadiantFire: orinoco something-or-other
<RadiantFire> really?
<RadiantFire> and it doesn't work with the built in drivers?
<havoc> yes
<james_xxx> my question is why everything is fine with simplyMepis , but it all sucked with kubuntu.....
<psyke83> havoc: I was checking the forums to see if someone had a solution there, still looking
<havoc> seems to be working now
<havoc> psyke83: solution to what?
<RadiantFire> so don't try and rename it to wlan0
<james_xxx> and the thing is, i want kubuntu back on that PC... i like it better than Mapis
<TheHighChild> psyke83: server. The most recent Beta but it always says that Ethernet0 is disconnected. I was curious if it was a common problem
<havoc> it's all apparently working now, although I haven't rebooted yet
<james_xxx> Mepis*
<psyke83> RadiantFire: I suggest it so that networkmanager can see the wireless card and allow it to be configured in a more userfriendly way
<havoc> yeah, that was why
<RadiantFire> psyke83: networkmanager can handle eth interfaces with wireless extensions
<RadiantFire> to the best of my knowledge
<psyke83> eth = wired, wlan=wireless, I think networkmanager only looks at wlan (and/or ath) interfaces
<havoc> can iwconfig scan for networks?
<RadiantFire> oh, network manager?
<h3sp4wn> networkmanager is broken for ath
<havoc> RadiantFire: knetworkmanager
<RadiantFire> I can't make network-manager work on my comp
<RadiantFire> it tanks on configuring interface
<RadiantFire> i just use wireless assistant
<RadiantFire> ethX devices work correctly in wireless assistant I think
<RadiantFire> and you can iwlist an ethX device if it is registers as having wireless extensions
<havoc> psyke83: bah, if it works now, I'm happy, I don't need knetworkmanager
<h3sp4wn> If you are using atheros I have patched wpa_supplicant against madwifi-ng so it works with network manager (if you install madwifi-ng)
<RadiantFire> not using atheros though
<psyke83> havoc: alrighty then :)
<TheHighChild> The new Dapper recognized my Atheros driver
<james_xxx> by the way , i am happy with kubuntu on the comp i am using now (a Medion laptop) but... the GL screen savers will not work at all. not a big issue, but i would like to know why
<psyke83> if you need to change networks, you can manually edit interfaces with the new information
<havoc> psyke83: thanks a LOT though :)
<RadiantFire> james_xxx: kde in ubuntu is still a liittle rought around the edges
<RadiantFire> thahts all
<psyke83> no problem, glad I helped
<havoc> psyke83: this was really driving me nuts
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: madwifi-old doesn't support scanning properly so you get random disconnects sometimes
<RadiantFire> and cups is b0rked as hell on my machine for uknown reasons
<havoc> I've been using nix for a long time now, but have just recently been able to afford wireless crap
<RadiantFire> it can print the test page through a samba printer, but nothing else
<psyke83> yeah, it frustrated me a lot trying to figure out wireless in ubuntu at first
<RadiantFire> anyone know whats up?
<james_xxx> RadiantFire: ok... that makes sense.... i hope it gets fixed , because i want to put kubuntu back on that PC
<psyke83> havoc: just for a laugh, install kwifimanager, that may allow configuration via a gui as well.. but only if you want the functionality
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: is that what it uses? I have no idea. I had Breezy and it took me 3 months til it worked on my IBMt42. I  fresh-installed Dapper and it works. Not optimized but working all the same.
<havoc> psyke83: as long as I know the command I can read a man page ;)
<psyke83> hehe, ok
<havoc> psyke83: my problem is I don't know any of the commands for wireless stuff
<psyke83> I'm more comfortable with the command line..
<RadiantFire> havoc: all you need are iwconfig iwlist and ifconfig
<havoc> I just learned about iwconfig yesterday
<james_xxx> RadiantFire: i went out and bough an nvidia geforce mmx 4000 pci video card today... do you think i may have better luck if i install that?
<psyke83> then "man iwconfig" should be enough
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: It does madwifi-ng also supports super g properly (108 if your card supports that)
<havoc> RadiantFire: yeah, iw<tab> :)
<james_xxx> bought*
<TheHighChild> wow, thanks h3sp4wn
<Mongey> how do i install programs?
<RadiantFire> james_xxx: maybe, my has an Nvidia 440Mx and is the sweetness with RenderAcell under the new drivers
<psyke83> I dunno where the wireless commands are  documented as you're supposed to enter into the interfaces file, I learn by trial and error when I first started
<RadiantFire> my other box
<Dustin> can i limit upload on a process? like netlimiter for windows
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: But 108 needs accesspoint support also
<RadiantFire> I can get like 1k fps out of glxgears :-)
<RadiantFire> its hot
<Dustin> Mongey: what do you want to install
<psyke83> RadiantFire: an Intel integrated chipset can get those speeds, that's nothing special :)
<Mongey> a kxdocker plugin
<psyke83> damn, I tweaked my r128 card to get 750fps, hehe
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: I've never seen an advertyised 108 work even close to it's claims, however. I would settle for straigh-up 802.11b instead of my cards 802/11g
<Mongey> gmail plugin
<Dustin> have you checked adept?
<havoc> nice, everything still works after a reboot
<RadiantFire> psyke83: I coulnd't use render accel without hacking the hell out of my kernel modules, cuz the 7xxx nvidia series causes lockups with renderaccel
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: Do you have an atheros based router ?
<Dustin> it's the main way to install things on kubuntu........
<james_xxx> RadiantFire: i know almost nothing about video cards, but i am thinking i may re-install kubuntu tonight (the 4th time) , run easyubuntu to get the nvidia drivers, and then install the geforce mmx 4000.... would that stand a good chance of working?? pardon the novice-type questions...
<havoc> psyke83, h3sp4wn, Healot, RadiantFire: thank you all very much :)
<RadiantFire> kernel panics are no fun
<RadiantFire> james_xxx: I would recommend against easyubuntu
<psyke83> RadiantFire: I've little experience with the nvidia kernel modules, I just hacked around with a really old tnt2 card
<RadiantFire> james_xxx: the package you are looking for is nvidia-glx
* havoc has to learn much more about wireless in general
<psyke83> that uses the legacy modules too
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: The atheros platform is the only one which supports it properly in hardware (uses all channels 1-11)
<james_xxx> RadiantFire: ty
<havoc> now to get captive installed, this'll be even more fun ;)
<RadiantFire> i swear I saw sometihng floating around the ubuntu forums about full r/w on ntfs without captive
<havoc> RadiantFire: yeah?
<RadiantFire> fuse + libntfs8 or something like that
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: Automatix and easyubuntu are about as good/bad as each other however the code of Automatix is easier for me to understand so I would recommend it over easyubuntu
* RadiantFire is biased against installation scripts
<RadiantFire> they have a tendency to break nonstandard configs
<havoc> RadiantFire: this is a dual boot machine, so ntfs.sys is available
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: My integrated wireless is 54 MB/s (802.11G) my router is also 802.11G by Dlink(I know they suck) so I don't do the 108 MBps but I'd settle for getting 802.11b connectivity instead of the 1 MBps I've getting )tops)
<psyke83> RadiantFire: I've tried that.. it works, but it has a 50% success rate with writes, and has a limit as to how many files per folder it can write.. and it screwed up my ntfs filesystem after all that...
<RadiantFire> psyke83: really, I wrote like 10 200mb files to my windows partition and then booted it
<reagleBRKLN> just install dapper, but when i plug in usb device, no prompts or automounts
* RadiantFire doesn't care about the xp on his box anymore now that he has qemu
<reagleBRKLN> i remember with dapper tweaking a config file because i kept getting 2 automount... could that be the culprit?
<psyke83> it's much faster than captive ntfs, but it's messed up my filesystem, leaving folders unmovable (and permissions can't be changed), and inexplicably system freezes, but chkdsk sees no errors
<RadiantFire> psyke83: thats really wierd
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: ty
<RadiantFire> that happened to me on a server once
<RadiantFire> I couldn't delete a folder off ftp once
<RadiantFire> said I didn't have permissions..
<RadiantFire> Ii wonder if thats why
<havoc> psyke83: faster, but broken; not very good ;)
<psyke83> RadiantFire: I copied a few cd-sized files across, and although there was no outright filesystem corruption (lost files etc), there's "phantom" folders, and unmovable .Trash folder, and the system freezes
<RadiantFire> wierdness
<RadiantFire> oh well
<RadiantFire> time to make attemp 5 at getting a working printer...
<RadiantFire> sigh...
<newuserak> how do i get kubuntu to recognize my pcmcia wifi card in the network settings?
<Healot> NTFS write/delete from within linux using native linux apps seems wrong, way too wrong
<RadiantFire> Healot: more proof that linux totally r0x0rz :-)
<RadiantFire> i wish linux had support for UFS+ though
<newuserak> if i type "lspci -v | less", it gives me this info on the card:
<RadiantFire> UFS is a lighting quick filesystem
<psyke83> newuserak: in the shell, type "iwconfig", does it show any cards?
<newuserak> 0000:07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Liberta
<newuserak> s]  802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<newuserak>         Subsystem: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas]  802.11b/g Wi
<newuserak> reless
<newuserak>         Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel, IRQ 10
<newuserak>         Memory at 36000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K] 
<newuserak>         Memory at 36010000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K] 
<newuserak>         Capabilities: <available only to root>
<Healot> NTFS is for Windows (NT)... just leave it for NT...
<erov> ouch
<Healot> oi newuserak!
<Healot> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<erov> my scroll bar ;)
<psyke83> newuserak: don't paste here, use http://pastebin.com
<havoc> ok, silly question, how do I *disable* the root passwd? (I've already set it)
<Healot> havoc: just set the password as empty
<havoc> what needs to be in the second field of /etc/shadow?
<havoc> Healot: it won't let me
<Healot> or you can manuall edit the second field of shadow file where root entry is
<Healot> and empty that value :-
<havoc> Healot: it still prompts for passwd on su that way
<psyke83> havoc: help newuserak, regurgitate everything I said in the last hour to you, hehe
<havoc> psyke83: almost there ;)
<havoc> psyke83: gimme another few days
<psyke83> haha, just kidding
<havoc> I suck up info quick, then regurgitate ;)
<havoc> psyke83: the sad bit is that I've been a nix admin/user/developer for over a decade, but you can't know everything, and wireless in general is still new to *me*
<newuserak> it knows the card is there and what its for, but it doesnt show up in the asistant or the network settings
<Healot> Wifi bs is new for me too...
<psyke83> newuserak: can you try installing kwifimanager or knetworkmanager?
<newuserak> all i have is the wireless assistant that came with kubuntu, ill give those a try
<psyke83> havoc: that's understandable, I've been a linux user for around 8 years, but I've only been exposed to wireless technology in the last year or so.. it was a pain in the arse to figure out the "proper" way to enable wireless in linux
<havoc> psyke83: yeah, plus you also need to be able to afford the hardware (not that it's an issue now)
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello All
<havoc> ok, how do I remove the root passwd?
<Kadran> hi Jack_Sparrow
<havoc> I want to 'su' without a passwd
<psyke83> my dad got broadband last year (when I was abroad), and when I came home he had set up his pc in my bedroom.. so I was having none of that, and introduced him to wireless technology, hehe
<CaBlGuY> wuttup peeps..  o/
<psyke83> naturally, he paid for the router et al ;)
<Kadran> havoc: why you need the root anyway?
<havoc> don't ask "why" :)
<Healot> some people love the old way
<CaBlGuY> havoc: no no, we need to be sure u don't kill your install..  ;)
<psyke83> havoc: sudo passwd root
<Jack_Sparrow> I needed it to put other drives fat 32 and ext3 on my desktop with read write ability
<havoc> psyke83: nope, doesn't work
<psyke83> hmm, it may be a security feature..
<CaBlGuY> wussup Jack_Sparrow  o/
<havoc> psyke83: yeah, I figured that :)
<Kadran> havoc: ok :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Just trying to learn the ins and outs of Ku
<Healot> more input, Jack_Sparrow?
<havoc> Kadran: the first time you do "rm -Rf blah *" as opposed to "rm -Rf blah*", you learn your lesson ;)
<CaBlGuY> Jack_Sparrow:  Still.......  :op
<havoc> Kadran: but I still want to su w/o a passwd
<havoc> and ubuntu won't let me set a null passwd
<Jack_Sparrow> I mostly wanted control of my files
<CaBlGuY> Jack_Sparrow:  what files?
<psyke83> havoc: no, you really learn the lesson when you figure out that ext3 can't undelete files, hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> On other drives, pictures, music and more
<havoc> heheh
<havoc> psyke83: my clients have already learned *that* lesson ;)
<psyke83> :)
<CaBlGuY> Jack_Sparrow:  Ahh  I see..  is your other drive mounted yet?
<Kadran> havoc: the first time i used kubuntu i wasn't comfartable about no root
<havoc> so, I still need to know how to make ubuntu accept a null passwd
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes I got a script that found them all and put them into the fstab
<havoc> psyke83: lucky for them I have backups of *everything*
<Jack_Sparrow> I then linked each drivr to an icon on the desktop
<havoc> Kadran: I've already enabled root and set the passwd to 'bob'
<CaBlGuY> Jack_Sparrow:  ahhh  good. so, u just need priv. to do stuff to your fiules..
<havoc> I just don't want to use a passwd at all
<Jack_Sparrow> What about backing up all of Ku?
<CaBlGuY> *files
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes, already set priv.s
<psyke83> havoc: can you set your user account to use no password?
<DrBair> havoc: i know its something with pam to do it
<CaBlGuY> Jack_Sparrow:  :-O    Why on earth would u need to back up your whole install??
<havoc> psyke83: nope, tried that already
<JasonL> how can i learn about making packages for (K)ubuntu?
<havoc> psyke83: not for a user or root
<Jack_Sparrow> I also setup bookmark in Konq for all /media
<Jack_Sparrow> On XP I often imaged the entire system
<CaBlGuY> Jack_Sparrow:  well heck, u don't need no stinking help..  U got it all set up already it sounds like..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<Jack_Sparrow> Just wanting to get a verified image..
<CaBlGuY> Jack_Sparrow:  well yea, I can understand that with winblowz..  ;)  but Linux is a tiny bit more stable.. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I tried the G4L Ghost 4 Linux
<james_xxx> linux more stable??
<Jack_Sparrow> I have had some image stability problems and had to go back a kernal
<james_xxx> i dunno, not from my experience
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm  must b an echo in here or somethin..  :p
<Jack_Sparrow> I have probably installed Ku 10 times this week
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<Jack_Sparrow> seeing how and where to break it
<CaBlGuY> just this week huh??
<james_xxx> Jack_Sparrow: i have installed Kub 4 times
<JasonL> thats just the learning process
<james_xxx> in 2 months
<psyke83> havoc: how about editing your /etc/sudoers file?
<CaBlGuY> see, that's why everyon should DL plain Ubuntu and THEN install KDE 3.5 from the base system..  lots better..
<Jack_Sparrow> No big deal, rather learn on a fresh install as one I have spent hours tweaking
<JasonL> first time i got linux i must of installed it 5 times in one day =P
<CaBlGuY> dang, I've installed it once..  and had no problems so far...
<JasonL> im just never happy with lil things and my mentality is "oh forget it, fresh install"
<MikeMcA> I just installed kubuntu onto a system that had 2 bootable windows xp partitions on it.  Now I can boot into kubuntu and into the first xp partition (c drive), but I can't boot into the second xp partition (d drive).  Error message is <Windows root>\system32\hall.dll is missing or corrupt. It's neither, so presumably <Windows root> is set incorrectly.  Anyone got any ideas how I can fix?
<james_xxx> i installed Kub on my desktop 4 times..... never worked right, and now it has simplyMEPIS running on it, and works better. bad part is, i still prefer Kub
<CaBlGuY> LOL  @ JasonL   I used to be like that when I was younger.. ;)
<JasonL> CaBIGuY, who do you do that? because in Kubuntu i have some annoying bugs, would installing ubuntu then KDE work better?
<JasonL> well, i am young =)
<JasonL> *how
<CaBlGuY> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<CaBlGuY> there ya go MikeMcA
<MikeMcA> thanks
<shawn__> hey whenever i try and install an app i get the following error during "./configure":
<shawn__> configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths
<shawn__> anyone know what i need to install
<shawn__> ?
<JasonL> please excuse my typos, late/early here, however you look at it :P
<james_xxx> i installed Kub on the laptop i am using at the moment ONE time, and it has worked perfextly... and Xubuntu on an old desktop... also working very well
<CaBlGuY> JasonL:  yes, in my opinion. Cause your installing the base system THEN installing KDE 3.5 form the devs..  seems to be way more stable than getting the Kubuntu CD's..
<Jack_Sparrow> How much of the system is saved just by saving /home..  themes, added programs, wallpaper?
<JasonL> i had kubuntu setup perfectly yesterday on this pc, then realised i have the logout bug, where the logout restarts the pc
<JasonL> CaBIGuY, so do server install then install KDE?
<DrBair> Jack_Sparrow: pretty much everything you didn't install from the repositories
<JasonL> only thing with that is my xorg.conf is never setup right when a server install is done, but it wouldnt be hard to copy the one i have now to my other partition
<CaBlGuY> JasonL:  if u wanna do it that way yes, I prefer to get the Ubuntu CD's but that's just me. So, yea, install Ub. then go to the package manager and install KDE3.5
<CaBlGuY> easy..
<CaBlGuY> no worries..
<JasonL> but then you still have gnome installed
<JasonL> and gnome apps show in kde
<CaBlGuY> JasonL:  if you select it at install, if not, it's defualt desktop environment..
<CaBlGuY> JasonL:  yes, and yes
<JasonL> ok, now im really confused
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<JasonL> wheres the option to change the desktop environment?
<CaBlGuY> JasonL:  just get Ubuntu base, install, then install KDE 3.5
<CaBlGuY> easy...
<CaBlGuY> JasonL:  it's on the log in screen,. lower left./.
<CaBlGuY> JasonL:  U are using dapper, yes?
<JasonL> yessum
<CaBlGuY> OK,
<Jack_Sparrow> Am I living dangerously having Ku installed on different drives on different partitions?
<JasonL> right, so, install Ubuntu dapper
<CaBlGuY> JasonL:  correct...
<JasonL> then synaptic KDE 3.5
<JasonL> then in login screen pick KDE
<CaBlGuY> Jack_Sparrow:  Hmmmm  I dunno about that one...
<CheeseBurgerMan> JasonL: After install Dapper, run 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<CaBlGuY> JasonL:  very good, u get an A for effort.. ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Seems to be working fine so far
<CaBlGuY> CheeseBurgerMan:  be quiet, you'll confuse him more..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<JasonL> then can i remove ubuntu-desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> I can boot to either Ku (1) or (2) or XP
<JasonL> and install KDM and remove GDM?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Wait, if you just want KDE then install Kubuntu. No need to go with Ubuntu + KDE
<JasonL> but Kubuntu has bugs
<CaBlGuY> JasonL:  no, base system will stay..  it's the base system....
<JasonL> ok
<CaBlGuY> CheeseBurgerMan:  I got this, thank you...
<CaBlGuY> :o|
<JasonL> see it would annoy me having gnome there
<chavo> Jack_Sparrow, I've got 3 ubuntu's, XP and Vista beta 2 on here
<JasonL> i dont like having extra things taking space
<NthDegree> poor chavo :(
<CaBlGuY> JasonL:  it owuld also give u the option to try Gnome out IF you wanted..
<CaBlGuY> NO biggy
<NthDegree> missing out on a lot with 3 ubuntus
<magicbronson> anyone know how to make it so double-clicking an icon in konqueror opens it instead of single-clicking?
<JasonL> nevermind, ill just use my little work around for the logout bug
<magicbronson> didn't see it in settings
* JasonL does not like gnome
<robotgeek> magicbronson: somewhere in mouse settings
<JasonL> system settings>mouse settings
<CheeseBurgerMan> magicbronson: Control Center > Peripherals > Mouse
<CaBlGuY> JasonL:  okey dokey...  your loss..  ;)   just tryin to help...
<JasonL> =) =P
<magicbronson> thanks
<JasonL> i just do ctrl alt backspace to logout lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> Why can't you do it normally?
<CaBlGuY> the reason I say install Ub, base and THEN KDE is I see WAAAAY to many peeps havin treouble with Kubuntu and I have YET to have any issues with base install and I'm running KDE 3.5 right now as I speak...
<Jack_Sparrow> THat seems odd
<JasonL> well arent you a clever arse CaBIGuY =P
<CheeseBurgerMan> Uh, there's no difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu + KDE
<CaBlGuY> JasonL:  word brotha man..  ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> You have a ling to Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> link
<word> CaBlGuY: ;p
<CaBlGuY> CheeseBurgerMan:  yea, I know that..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<lunitik> CheeseBurgerMan: well... technically... Ubuntu + KDE would differ in that it would have GNOME installed also...
<CaBlGuY> jack
<CaBlGuY> yes...
<Lunar_Raven> I use kabuntu and havent had a single problem
<Lunar_Raven> o.o
<Lunar_Raven> kubuntu even
<CaBlGuY> Jack_Sparrow:  www.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks, I'll go get it now.
<CaBlGuY> Lunar_Raven:  I was about to say, what kabuntu..  :p
<CheeseBurgerMan> lunitik: lol, true, even if it is mostly irrevliant. :)
<JasonL> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdm/+bug/49064 i have that bug in kubuntu
<Lunar_Raven> lol
<Lunar_Raven> :D
<CaBlGuY> ok, IM off to watch Dr Who die...
<CaBlGuY> BBL
<lunitik> CheeseBurgerMan: having GNOME and KDE installed results in ugly menu's... so it would hardly be irrelivant  :(
<JasonL> what would the best way to setup my old pc as a fileserver, for linux and windows
<JasonL> theres a small script to keep gnome apps in know and kde in kde...
<CheeseBurgerMan> lunitik: Alright, fine. But that wouldn't make more bugs in KDE. :P
<lunitik> JasonL: umm... install samba?
<lunitik> JasonL: or pureftpd..
<JasonL> is there a lovely guide for this :)
<havoc> psyke83: sorry, wife was talking to me, and now guests are apparently coming over
* Lunar_Raven doesnt use gnome apps
<JasonL> dont want ftp
<lunitik> JasonL: google
<JasonL> want it to be like a network drive sorta thing
<havoc> the mull passwd this is a convinience thing anyway, and can be dealt with later
<CheeseBurgerMan> JasonL: Install apache -- you can use http
<lunitik> Lunar_Raven: I use Firefox... thats a GTK app on Linux  :(
<JasonL> i want it to show up as another harddrive
<Lunar_Raven> yeah, I use to use that a lot, it's nice, but for some reason lags me
<lunitik> CheeseBurgerMan: HTTP file transfer is slower than FTP
<Lunar_Raven> so now i use konqueror
<Lunar_Raven> :o
<psyke83> havoc: check out the sudoers file, and disable passwords, then you can use "sudo -s" without being prompted for a password
<Lunar_Raven> but firefox is a good program
<CheeseBurgerMan> lunitik: Shhhh, it still meets all the requirements. :P
<havoc> psyke83: I don't want to 'sudo', I want to 'su'
<lunitik> Lunar_Raven: Konqi sucks @ searching for pr0n
<JasonL> i like using wget, it always gets my max download speed from my connection, http never does
<Lunar_Raven> ahaha
<lunitik> no seriously
<Lunar_Raven> why does it?
<havoc> psyke83: for now I'm just doing 'sudo su'
<psyke83> havoc: "sudo -s" gives you root access, though..
<lunitik> It doesn't know how to deal with redirects.
<Lunar_Raven> oh
<CheeseBurgerMan> havoc: As non-recommended as this is, run 'sudo passwd root'
<Lunar_Raven> I haven't ran into that problem
<Lunar_Raven> yet :O
<psyke83> if you disable passwords in your sudoers file, it won't ask for a password at all
<lunitik> psyke83: 'sudo -i ' is better
<Lunar_Raven> i don't search for pr0n often, though
<Lunar_Raven> lmao.
<havoc> CheeseBurgerMan: did that a *long* time ago, but I want a null root passwd
<havoc> psyke83: ah, ok
<lunitik> havoc: technically, thats default on *ubuntu
<havoc> lunitik: right, but how do I allow null passwds in ubuntu?
<CheeseBurgerMan> havoc: No offense, by why would you want an activated root to have no password?
<shawn__> hey whenever i try and install an app (Simple System Monitor, a kicker applet) i get the following error during "./configure":
<havoc> psyke83: 'NOPASSWD"?
<shawn__> configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths
<psyke83> havoc: I think so
<shawn__> anyone know what i need to install to avoid this?
<JasonL> gah
<havoc> CheeseBurgerMan: convinience/laziness/experience/physically-remotely-inaccessible-box
<JasonL> why is it KDE is so much better but kubuntu is buggier for me than ubuntu is
<havoc> psyke83: where?
<psyke83> havoc: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20724.html
<psyke83> so it'd be "havoc ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL"
<lunitik> JasonL: for one... Ubuntu is very much mainstream, very few tweaks... more mature software... KDE tends to be buggier anyways also
<JasonL> =(
<JasonL> but KDE is so much better
<james_xxx> KDE is definitely buggy
<JasonL> it has amarok!
<lunitik> JasonL: Qt != KDE
<havoc> psyke83: good enough I suppose
<psyke83> havoc: then.. sudo rm /usr/sbin/su; sudo ln -s /usr/sbin/sudo su.. hehe
<james_xxx> has anyone in here experimented with simplyMepis?
<psyke83> oops, I messed it up, but you get the joke :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes james_xxx
<psyke83> you just need to remember to use sudo -s and not su
<chavo> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: libx11-dev  libxext-dev  libxinerama-dev
<james_xxx> Jack_Sparrow: what did you think?
<Jack_Sparrow> I used it for years
<Jack_Sparrow> but..
<havoc> gah, visudo is linked to nano?
<havoc> WTF?
<lunitik> havoc: visudo uses $EDITOR
<james_xxx> * didn't know Mepis had been around for years
<Jack_Sparrow> Warren dumped everything he had done to switch to ubuntu and kde
<havoc> lunitik: evil
<psyke83> don't diss nano :P
<lunitik> havoc: meh... just change your $EDITOR
<havoc> psyke83: still won't work though
<Jack_Sparrow> If he can port his work over he could have an outstanding product or it will die hard and fast
<havoc> at leats not w/oi editing shadow manually
<lunitik> Jack_Sparrow: no he didn't... he just uses a different base now (ubuntu-base instead of debian)
<james_xxx> jack, i love kubuntu, but because of bugs and hardware conflicts, i just replaced kubuntu with Mepis on my desktop.... it sees to work better than kubuntu did, although i still like kubuntu better
<lunitik> Jack_Sparrow: he still maintains his own KDE etc
<psyke83> I think it should work.. once you're logged in as the user, the shadow won't be an issue, I think?
<havoc> psyke83: no, still doesn't work at all
<Jack_Sparrow> That wasnt what I had heard, I use 3.4.3
<Jack_Sparrow> I heard 6 is entirely different
<lunitik> james_xxx: that makes no sense
<psyke83> havoc: you'd probably need to restart the session or pc entirely
<james_xxx> Lunwhy is that?
<james_xxx> lunitik: why do you say that?
<lunitik> james_xxx: you like something you find to be buggy?
<james_xxx> jack, kubuntu clashed badly with my intel video chip, mepis doesn't
<james_xxx> lunitik: there is nothing non-sensical about that at all
<acetyl_x> Hello again. My upgrade took *ages* with lots more messing about that I'd hoped for. But it's largely up and running. Except for Amarok. I've gotten 1.4 on there, but can't load the xine engine, which I believe is the recommended one, certainly for 6.06.
<Jack_Sparrow> I also really like Knoppix
<JasonL> is suse any better for kde than kubuntu?
<acetyl_x> But it claims not to be able to initialise any audio drivers.
<lunitik> acetyl_x: aptitude install libxine1c2
<acetyl_x> I was expecting to faff about getting mp3 support, but this won't do anything.
<acetyl_x> lunitik: It's installed.
<lunitik> acetyl_x: ahh... audio works elsewhere?
<james_xxx> Jack_Sparrow: are you expecting mepis to die?
<acetyl_x> lunitik: Yep. In fact xine when launched at the command line works fine :)
<lunitik> acetyl_x: more than one sound card?
<lunitik> (onboard and card for instance)
<newuserak> im pretty much an amateur at linux and wireless, but best i can tell, my card is recognized but has no driver (says UNCLAIMED and lists no configurations).  the ndiswrapper wiki does not list the card.  is there anything i can do?
<acetyl_x> lunitik: nope. And besides, wouldn't I expect the engine to initialise even then?
<lunitik> acetyl_x: no
<Jack_Sparrow> no, I just wanted a head start on what warren might be working on.
* JasonL remembers installing wireless card for a friend, no internet connection and no where near one, was hell
<lunitik> acetyl_x: strange though... I haven't had experiance with what you describe..
<james_xxx> Jack_Sparrow: have you quit using mepis entirely?
<acetyl_x> lunitik: I was thinking it would at least bring up the xine version of the engine tab (in Amarok) and then require fixing all those params.
<lunitik> acetyl_x: my amarok is working though
<tburdick> whats the package for xorg
<tburdick> somehow, I don't have xorg anymore...
<lunitik> tburdick: x-window-system-core
<acetyl_x> lunitik: Well, ah, I'm happy for you :)
<tburdick> thank you
<lunitik> acetyl_x: why thank you... idg whats wrong with your install though  :(
<tburdick> bad news
<tburdick> it says its installed
<tburdick> and I have no x still...
<lunitik> tburdick: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and do it right this time?
<acetyl_x> tburdick: If you're using kde, try selecting apt-get install kde kdm
<acetyl_x> tburdick: It ought to pull in all the x stuff too
* lunitik shudders @ apt-get
<Kyral> huuuu
<acetyl_x> lunitik: What do you use?
<Kyral> whats wrong with Apt-Get
<tburdick> whats with the ridiculous names by the way x-window-somethingsomething
<lunitik> acetyl_x: aptitude - entirely more intelligent
<Kyral> beats the snot outta Adept and Synaptic
<tburdick> and thanks lunitik
<lunitik> Kyral: try aptitude - for instance next time apt-get bitches about conflicts etc
<acetyl_x> Meh, I'm pretty sure most of them call apt, which in turn of course calls dpkg. And an apt-get suggestion is quick to type :)
<Kyral> lunitik: honestly on my desktop systems I use Arch :P
<lunitik> apt-get = wget on crack ... aptitude = actual package management
<mykone> hello
<Kyral> my server runs Debian, but I don't install things anymore so apt-get upgrade is happy :D
<acetyl_x> lunitik: dpkg does the package management, everything else is an interface
<mykone> i am using Dapper LTS. I need help with getting amarok to play mp3. xine is the engine but it aint playing
<CheeseBurgerMan> mykone: try 'sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs'
<apokryphos> mykone: /msg ubotu faq
<shawn__> you need libxine-extracodecs
<shawn__> mykone: you need libxine-extracodecs
<acetyl_x> mykone: Is the engine loading okay? If so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mykone> cool thanks.. going to do that.. brb.
<acetyl_x> mykone: And if your xine engine is loading, I can only say grrrr
<lunitik> acetyl_x: not what I meant...
<lunitik> acetyl_x: all apt-get really provides is dep solving... aptitude offers more advanced things... like cleaning up after itself... conflict resolution... etc
<sdolnack> i'm trying to configure these multimedia buttons on the front of my machine but it just doens't seem to be working
<ljimmy> apt-get can clean as well
<mykone>  I am getting this: Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<lunitik> ljimmy: I don't mean "apt-get clean" or "apt-get autoclean"... I mean it will remove packages that aren't needed anymore...
<mykone> do  I use apt-get install libxine-extracodecs or is it somewhere else?
<lunitik> mykone: you need multiverse activated
<mykone> shawn__: did you see my messages?
<mykone> lunitik: it is.
<lunitik> mykone: then yes..
<CheeseBurgerMan> mykone: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libxine-extracodecs Download the package and manually install it.
<apokryphos> mykone: sudo apt-get update first
<mykone> k
<shawn__> sorry i was afk mykone
* lunitik bangs his head on his desk... apt-get is like aptitudes grandpa or something
<apokryphos> lunitik: aptitude isn't perfect, it does some things by default that aren't really ideal
<apokryphos> like automatically installing depends
<lunitik> apokryphos: you mean recommends?
<mykone> i have this line in sources.lst: Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<apokryphos> lunitik: sorry, yes
<mykone> this means multiverse is on.
<lunitik> apokryphos: so you prefer things to not work?
<lunitik> cool
<apokryphos> lunitik: err, by definition the package should work without a recommend
<shawn__> mykone: you need to make sure that everywhere it says "universe" you put "multiverse" after it
<mykone> shawn__: same prob about package having different name.
<lunitik> apokryphos: you can easily turn that off anyways... but its recommended for a reason
<apokryphos> lunitik: otherwise it's a dependency, not a recommendation.
<mykone> shawn__: checking....
<lunitik> apokryphos: recommends tend to not be needed... but provide functionality...
<apokryphos> lunitik: many times it's silly to automatically install all recommends; when packages recommend a locale, and hence list them all, aptitude will happily grab and install every single locale for you
<apokryphos> very handy, eh
<lunitik> apokryphos: for instance... apollon recommends giftd ... it doesn't NEED it to install... but its useless without it
<apokryphos> then it shouldn't be packaged that way
<sdolnack> anyonehere using kmilo?
<lunitik> apokryphos: there are about 200 instances that are simular in the repo... you want to change them all?
<apokryphos> what?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Uh, 200?
<mykone> shawn__: thanks... adding multiverse to two lines at top worked.. :)
<lunitik> CheeseBurgerMan: easily
<mykone> i now have libxine-extracodecs.. gonna give amarok a try.. brb.
<lunitik> Out of about 17,000 packages....
<CheeseBurgerMan> luksan: Oops, I thought it was mykone talking about his sources.list
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe
<shawn__> no worries, should be good as long as you have xine installed :D
<apokryphos> lunitik: I doubt there is, but it's pretty obvious that if an application is useless without something it should be packaged as a dependency
<lunitik> apokryphos: a dependency is something that is REQUIRED TO RUN
<mykone> i love ubuntu..
<mykone> shawn__: thanks dude..
<apokryphos> lunitik: I disagree
<lunitik> apokryphos: its just useless when you run it without recommends
<lunitik> apokryphos: developers.debian.org
<mykone> all you guys that helped.. thanks alot.. TTFN
<lunitik> apokryphos: look it up
<shawn__> no worries, im quite enjoying kubuntu myself after switching from fc4
<shawn__> except for not being able to manually compile
<mykone> trying to ditch XP completely..
<CheeseBurgerMan> shawn__: Did you install build-essential?
<shawn__> i did, but just cause i dont play games
<lunitik> shawn__: aptitude source foo
<shawn__> yeah, i always get this error during configure:
<mykone> so far everything is working ok.. i heard about a script called easyubuntu which suppose to install everything for you.. is that true?
<shawn__> configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths
<sdolnack> or LinEAK?
<CheeseBurgerMan> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: libx11-dev  libxext-dev  libxinerama-dev
<apokryphos> lunitik: you'd have to expand on run; amaroK depends on amarok-xine; you think it requires it to run?
<luksan> CheeseBurgerMan: ?
<apokryphos> lunitik: once again, amarok will start up and "run" just fine, it'll just be useless without an engine though
<CheeseBurgerMan> luksan: Oh crap. Wrong person, sorry. :(
<lunitik> apokryphos: Amarok depends amarok-xine | amarok-engine
<luksan> CheeseBurgerMan: no prob
<lunitik> apokryphos: without an engine of any kind... amarok seg faults
<apokryphos> lunitik: I've had no engines listed before, I didn't get a segfault
<shawn__> i have libx11-dev  libxext-dev  and libxinerama-dev installed, but no luck
<lunitik> apokryphos: then you got lucky?
<apokryphos> lunitik: several times?
<lunitik> apokryphos: I've done it, and always had it segfault... idk what you did
<lunitik> apokryphos: compile it without engines to test...
<apokryphos> it doesn't compile without an engine, I know
<lunitik> apokryphos: it won't run without an engine
<shawn__> i read somewhere that it may be that i need kdebase-dev, but i can't get that to install (i eventually get to a required package that isnt found)
<apokryphos> either way, always installing recommendations is certainly not practical
<lunitik> apokryphos: yes it will
<apokryphos> it might be in some cases
<JasonL> where are you actually ment to install programs to in linux?
<apokryphos> lunitik: I've tried it, and it always didn't let me, don't know what you did
<lunitik> apokryphos: ummm... when was the last time you tried?
<apokryphos> don't recall
<lunitik> apokryphos: I compiled 1.5 before there were packages... and it let me... much to my annoyance
<apokryphos> this would have at the most been 1.3
<apokryphos> 1.5 is erm, not stable or even released, so kind of hard to generalise on that
<lunitik> apokryphos: Amarok latest is 1.5.1 last I checked
<apokryphos> lunitik: I think you mean 1.4
<apokryphos> and 1.4.1 isn't out yet
<apokryphos> soon though
<acetyl_x> Amarok runs without a real engine, because it always has the void engine to fall back on
<lunitik> ahhh... I meant 1.4.x ... getting confused with Koffice release
<apokryphos> 8)
<acetyl_x> KOffice is useless, it doesn't play *any* of my oggs :P
<apokryphos> acetyl_x: I can see how vital that would be to general word processing, for example :P
<acetyl_x> apokryphos: Now why would I want to do a thing like that? Sounds *awfully* like work.
<lunitik> I'm pretty sure I had it play an MP3 once via Insert Object
<apokryphos> acetyl_x: it will at least be able to play in your file > open dialog
<apokryphos> and it'll even play your videos there for you
<acetyl_x> lunitik: Well as soon as I said it I realised that actually, the presentation tool would be bound to do it, but shush, don't pick holes
<lunitik> acetyl_x: haha
<regeya> now what fine piece of software are y'all picking on
<CheeseBurgerMan> apokryphos and lunitik can use KWord for their music if they want to. I'm sticking with Amarok. ;)
<acetyl_x> Anyhow, thanks for the help, time to get back to work, reviewing pornography.
* lunitik wonders if edgy has seen uploads yet
<havoc> psyke83: anyway, I solved the null passwd thing
<lunitik> acetyl_x: reviewing? mhmm
<lunitik> acetyl_x: have fun
<apokryphos> lunitik: start-up problems not resolved and massive synchs are yet to begin
<acetyl_x> lunitik: Oh yes indeed. I get paid for it and everything
<acetyl_x> cheerio
* lunitik wants to get paid to watch pr0n
<regeya> kword!  I haven't used that in quite some time.  I should again.
<apokryphos> regeya: it's getting good
<lunitik> regeya: 1.5.x is nice  :P
<apokryphos> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-151.php
<word> is there a utility to search for bad sectors and then partition them off in linux?
<sdolnack> i'm getting xlib errors trying to run lineak
<sdolnack> any suggestions?
<sdolnack> how do i stop a program?
<sdolnack> is there a command?
<sdolnack> or stop a service that's running?
<Kadran> sdolnack: did you choosed your keyboard?
<Hobbsee> killall programname
<sdolnack> yeah
<sdolnack> i get this huge xlib error
<sdolnack> the amaroK commands work but nto the kmix ones
<sdolnack> is there a way to stop lineak and trhen start it again?
<Kadran> you can do it all from klineakdconfig
<Kadran> and if you want to kill it 'killall lineakd'
<sdolnack> klineakconfig gives me a long error as well
<sdolnack> i'm seeing xkeyboard and xkbsetmap repeated a lot
<sdolnack> and major opcode of failed request
<Kadran> sdolnack: i don't know, it worked with me so easy, try to run lineakd in  a debagger to see the problem
<sdolnack> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<sdolnack> hmm
<sdolnack> damn
<sdolnack> how do i run that, in a debugger?
<sdolnack> why is it that when i sometimes open things inkwrite i get all these sorts of errors in the terminal (yet the program works fine)
<bdmp> I just did an dist-upgrade and after restarting I have a gray screen with lines and the mouse. Looks like it is just X. How do I fix this?
<CheeseBurgerMan> bdmp: try running 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start' to start kdm
<bdmp> command not sound
<bdmp> found
<toomanyKwestions> is this the place to ask about wireless problem?
<reagleBRKLN> hi, when i plug a usb device in kubuntu dapper, nothing happens on the desktop?!
<CheeseBurgerMan> bdmp: Try 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<reagleBRKLN> it is available in syslog
<reagleBRKLN> [4294927.683000]   sde: sde1
<reagleBRKLN> [4294927.645000]    Vendor: FUJIFILM  Model: USB-DRIVEUNIT     Rev: 1.00 ...
<reagleBRKLN> what in kde 3.5.3 should be paying attention to that?
<bdmp> sorry, I didn't see that . Kdm is not the default display manager so I am going to do gnome
<bdmp> starting>>>
<bdmp> CheeseBurgerMan: how do I get  back to the gui from ctrl+alt+f2?
<reagleBRKLN> does this work for any other kubuntu/dapper/3.5.3 users?
<toomanyKwestions> ctrl+alt+f7
<bdmp> reagleBRKLN: I have had that problem before too
<toomanyKwestions> actually just alt+f7 seems to work too
<bdmp> somtimes it just works
<reagleBRKLN> bdmp: yuck...
<bdmp> upgrade to dapper
<bdmp> !upgrade
<reagleBRKLN> bdmp: i am dapper
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<bdmp> ok
<bdmp> sorry
<reagleBRKLN> that's what broke it
<Hobbsee> reagleBRKLN: what's the problem, sorry?
<reagleBRKLN> Hobbsee: when i plug a usb device in kubuntu dapper, nothing happens on the desktop
<Hobbsee> toomanyKwestions: sure
<reagleBRKLN> no popup to ask what to do with it, no automount, etc.
<Hobbsee> reagleBRKLN: hmmm...that again?
<toomanyKwestions> thanks hobbsee
<Hobbsee> reagleBRKLN: i cant reproduce that - it may well be a config file problem...
<toomanyKwestions> using wireless assistant: for some reason a i can't connect to my wireless network
<reagleBRKLN> i remember editing something to get rid of redundant pop-ups when i first moved to breezy -- but just tried with fresh .kde directory and still nothing
<toomanyKwestions> i know the network is fine
<Hobbsee> toomanyKwestions: any type of encryption on it?
<Hobbsee> reagleBRKLN: weird...its' working here
<toomanyKwestions> and my airport works at work
<bdmp> CheeseBurgerMan: that worked but I have an xubuntu log in screen, strange. How do I make that come up when I turn on the comp?
<toomanyKwestions> yeah
<toomanyKwestions> wep
<Hobbsee> toomanyKwestions: can you set WEP passphrases in WLA?  I dont remember
<reagleBRKLN> is there some log to watch to see if dbus/hal/KDE/etc is paying attention?
<Hobbsee> you might want to try knetworkmanager
<toomanyKwestions> yeah, i don't think it's an authentication thign
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<toomanyKwestions> you go through a config to enter the key firts time
<CheeseBurgerMan> bdmp: I'm not sure why it's not starting up. Is kdm or gdm your default display manager?
<toomanyKwestions> it's been buggy at work too.  Says it failed, but when you close and open it it's on
<toomanyKwestions> there's no competition there, but here in town there are a whole bunch of crappy unsecured networks it defaults to
<bdmp> It seem that gdm is because it said kde wasn't and then gnome worked. but the log in screen said xubuntu.
<bdmp> weird
<bdmp> I guess if I reinstall kubuntu-desktop it will fix the problem
<shawn__> ok, seriously, using aptitude instead of apt-get made my life so much easier
<shawn__> i just had to share
<Rede_> i can now compile from source :D
<robotgeek> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<robotgeek> Rede_: ^^
<Rede_> i got it working, i needed kdebase-dev but i had updated software which wouldnt let me install the packages i needed. aptitude made it work (even tho ive got some old packages now)
<tom__> hello?
<robotgeek> hey tom__
* neoxan gives everyone a hug
<tom__> i have a linux question
<neoxan> hug me
<MasterEvilAce> just ask tom :)
<neoxan> :)
<tom__> i'm trying to change my screen resolution, but i don't know how
* MasterEvilAce hugs neoxan
<robotgeek> tom__, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<neoxan> :o)
<robotgeek> tom__: or in dapper, you can change from system settings, i think
<neoxan> yeah, you can
<tom__> i looked around in there, but i didn't see it
<tom__> on the live cd, i could right click on the desktop, but i can't now that it is installed
<robotgeek> tom__: you can't right click?
<tom__> it doesn't seem to do anything
<_amy> ok I have a quick question
<tom__> on the desktop at least, i can right click on other things
<_amy> where do I go to find new themes for my desktop
<Rede_> if you're using kubuntu you change teh resolution in KMenu->System Settings->Display
<Steven_M> _amy do you have access to kcontrol's theme manager?
<tom__> rede, i found where i can change the resolution in the system settings, but it won't let me increase the resolution from 640x480
<robotgeek> tom__: then run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and change the resolution
<tom__> robotgeek, i started to but i wasn't sure how much ram was on my card
<_amy> steven: I have no clue i am brand new to kde and linux
<Steven_M> ok, I'll try to gude you through it. I'm a slow typer so please standby
<_amy> ok
<Rede_> tom__: you need to enter administrator mode
<tom__> okay, how do i do that
<tom__> i know you can type sudo on the cmd line, but i'm not sure how to when making changes in the gui
<Rede_> theres a button on the bottom that says admin mode
<imbrandon> tom, you dont need to know how much ram is on the card, you can just leave it blank
<imbrandon> it says that in the paragraph above
<imbrandon> the option
<tom__> ok, i clicked the admin button, but i still can't change the resolution
<tom__> i'll try the cmd line again as suggested
<Rede_> hmm im not sure then sorry :(
<Rede_> it worked fine for me :\
<Steven_M> _amy: 1st of all, does your k menu have a Settings menu with a spaner icon on it under the actions part of the kmenu?
<tom__> config.dat is locked by another process
<Rede_> tom: do you still have the settings gui open?
<tom__> no, i closed it before i typed the command
<_amy> no steven I don't see it there
<Steven_M> _amy: ok, please right on the kmenu and select configure panel
<_amy> ok
<Steven_M> I ment right-click
<Steven_M> *meant
<_amy> gotcha
<Steven_M> do you see a menu tab now?
<_amy> yes
<_amy> I did find it now
<Steven_M> click on that and you'll see a list of menu's with checkboxes on them
<_amy> yep
<Steven_M> so you've place checkbox in the Settings menu?
<_amy> yep
<_amy> and finally found the themes
<_amy> <} ty so much
<Steven_M> cool :)
<Steven_M> do you see the link for get new themes inside the theme manager?
<_amy> yep
<Steven_M> Awesome :)
<_amy> now just waiting on the one I downloaded to install
<Steven_M> cool
<Steven_M> _amy:  may I ask where you're from?
<_amy> Missouri
<Steven_M> cool. I'm from New Zealand, nice to meet you. :)
<dr_willis> A/S/L (jokeing)
<_amy> nice to meet you too
<_amy> lol @ dr_willis
<Steven_M> ta :)
<_amy> brb afk
<apoc0106> can anyone help me with OSS driver to get my sound card working... it seems there is always a compiling error
<apoc0106> i am new to this and need help
<dr_willis> apoc0106,  what sound card?
<apoc0106> ac97
<apoc0106> one of those cards that has modem and sound built in
<apoc0106> older pc
<dr_willis> Im thinking thats not really a chipset/name for a sound card.. thats more of a 'generic name'
<crimsun_> ac97 is a spec, not a chipset
<apoc0106> ok how can i find out
<dr_willis> yea.. a spec.. thats the term
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> lspci  and see what it says
<crimsun_> apoc0106: you asked for help on oss. Did you mean that?
<crimsun_> (kubuntu uses alsa, not oss)
<dr_willis> oss is old and going away.
<apoc0106> Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International: Unknown device                                                                                                    4310
<apoc0106> 0000:00:0e.1 Communication controller: Rockwell International Riptide HSF 56k PC                                                                                                   I Modem
<apoc0106> there u go guys
<dr_willis> and from what ive heard every oss card should be supported in alsa these days
<crimsun_> yeah, that one won't work with alsa or oss
<crimsun_> oss/free, that is
<dr_willis> crimsun_,  heh heh :)
<crimsun_> you can try www.opensound.com
<regeya> aye; however, oss is also still used in other OSes, so hopefully oss emulation won't go away for a while
<regeya> lol
<apoc0106> crimsun_, i know i downloaded the driver from opensound
<dr_willis> time to spend $30 for a nice new creative card eh?
<crimsun_> you'll need build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<apoc0106> i just need help with that
<apoc0106> it never compiles
<dr_willis> its provberly so old and out of date...
<apoc0106> but i thought llinux thrives on older stuff
<crimsun_> apoc0106: ...for which there are /open/ data sheets, yes
<apoc0106> i know its doable... i think its a probelm with the gcc.... someone helped with it b4, but i cant remmeber how to do it
<apoc0106> no idea how to help compile it guys?
<dr_willis> we are not maggicians. :P
<dr_willis> or wizards either.
<crimsun_> apoc0106: telepathy is a /hard/ art  </barbie>
<dr_willis> t pays to take noted.
<dr_willis> take notes. :P
<apoc0106> crimsun_, what does that mean
<crimsun_> apoc0106: we can't guess what you're asking for
<Trae> crimsun_, good evening
<crimsun_> apoc0106: i.e., provide us with your commands and their outputs
<crimsun_> Trae: hi
<Trae> crimsun_, what it be like and stuff? :)
<apoc0106> ok one moment
* Trae is just slumming it in #kubuntu
<Trae> *chuckle*
* Trae ducks
<crimsun_> Trae: at work, finished moving, taking the evening off to fight w/ a usb dvd-rom
<Trae> crimsun_, you moved, where to?
<Trae> crimsun_, I did another 1/2 Ironman this past Sunday.
<crimsun_> Trae: moved apartments in-town (roommate's leaving)
<Trae> crimsun_, ahhh
<crimsun_> Trae: cool, how did it go?
<Trae> crimsun_, moving isn't fun, but can be exciting.
<Onetrack> 'lo.. anyone able to get flash installed.. mine just hangs forever..
<CaBlGuY> ok, so, what did I miss??
<Trae> crimsun_, 7 hours 37mins
<Trae> crimsun_, I was under-trained for it.
<crimsun_> Trae: nice :)
<Trae> but I finished
<Trae> :)
<crimsun_> Trae: yeah, and experience is a /good/ thing
<Trae> by comparison, the last one I did was 6hours and 50mins
<CaBlGuY> Onetrack:  yep..     U got it installed?
<Onetrack> cablguy: no.. it just hangs.. <0.6kb/sec.. been trying to install it for a week
<Steven_M> does anyone know of way to change the defult permissions for newly created folders? eg automatically make all new folders 600?
<Trae> crimsun_, should I be able to upgrade a breezy machine fairly easy?
<Onetrack> tried both apt and adept.. even going to the site @ adobe.com.. just hangs, refuses to install
<crimsun_> Trae: /should/
<Trae> crimsun_, or is it recommended to nuke and re-install?
<Trae> ahhh
<Trae> "should"
<Trae> :)
<CaBlGuY> Onetrack:  open your terminal and type this,  sudo apt-get install flash  You'll need your root pass
<Trae> triple my money back if I ain't satisfied!
<dr_willis> steve im thinking it has somthing to do with 'umask' but ive never messed with it much.
<Onetrack> isn't it flashplayer-nonfree ?
<Onetrack> or flashplugin-nonfree
<Steven_M> ok, thanks anyway
<crimsun_> Onetrack: the latter
<CaBlGuY> there ya go
<CaBlGuY> byt be sure to use the sud apt-get
<Trae> crimsun_, you working for Canonical yet?
<Onetrack> thats what i do.. and it hangs.. .......
<CaBlGuY> *sudo
<crimsun_> Trae: nope :)
<Trae> crimsun_, and if not you should be.
<Onetrack> Unpacking flashplugin-nonfree (from .../flashplugin-nonfree_7.0.63.3ubuntu3_i386.deb) ...
<Onetrack> Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.63.3ubuntu3) ...
<Onetrack> it'll sit there for hours
<CaBlGuY> Onetrack:  what distro ya got?
<Onetrack> the one the channels named after
<crimsun_> Onetrack: then it's not succeeding in downloading the plugin
<CaBlGuY> so, your running dapper then yes?
<Onetrack> aye
<CaBlGuY> ok, do this..
<CaBlGuY> sudo apt-get install update
<michelleindeed> I'm having issues with amaroK not recognizing my wmas... I just upgraded to dapper and amaroK 1.4 (obviously) but they still aren't in my collection.
<CaBlGuY> and the upgrade
<CaBlGuY> err, I don't think u need install on that actually.. :p
<michelleindeed> There's too many of them to replace all of the files with mp3s or better, but still.
<crimsun_> michelleindeed: are said WMAs un-DRMed?
<michelleindeed> If I knew what you meant by that, I could answer..
<Trae> back in a bit.
<crimsun_> michelleindeed: are they enciphered with some key?
<CaBlGuY> Hobbsee:  U awake???
<michelleindeed> I'm new to linux and kubuntu, and I don't know what you mean by that either. Kick me in the shin.
<crimsun_> michelleindeed: enciphered->encrypted
<Onetrack> michelleindeed, in dapper try this : worked for me.. http://linox.be/index.php/2006/05/19/ubuntu_dapper_w32codecs_and_co/
<michelleindeed> Not that I know of
* CaBlGuY kiks michelleindeed in the shin
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: yeah
<CaBlGuY> there ya go..  ;P
<crimsun_> lies, Hobbsee's playing with fire.
<CaBlGuY> Hobbsee:  wuttup gurl!  :p
<Hobbsee> hehe
<michelleindeed> CablGuY: thanks.
<Hobbsee> crimsun_: now *that's* what i should have done!
<CaBlGuY> michelleindeed: anytime.. ;)
<michelleindeed> Onetrack: let me peek at that
<CaBlGuY> Onetrack:  u gettin the update?
<Onetrack> cablguy .. nada to upgrade.. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: not a lot - might go read a book for a while, or something
<sdolnack> anyone help me config amaroK?
<CaBlGuY> Onetrack:  and update?
<Onetrack> thats the last thing thats drivin me nuts.. yah the update was fine.. went through all my sources..
<CaBlGuY> Hobbsee:  okey dokey.. :)
<CaBlGuY> Onetrack:  ok, do a soft boot ...  cntrl alt, backspace, log back in and we can go from there/..
<michelleindeed> Onetrack: It looks like it's just for video files?
<CaBlGuY> michelleindeed:  Shhhhhh!!!   I'm helpin the poor guy..   ;P
<michelleindeed> He was helping me :P
<CaBlGuY> michelleindeed:  Ahhhh  I seez nowz..  :D
<michelleindeed> CaBlGuY: mhmmmm
<CaBlGuY> what r u havin troubles with?
<michelleindeed> Getting amaroK to play my wma files
<CaBlGuY> wma???  :-O  what the heck u doin messin with those in Linux???
<michelleindeed> I thought I read that 1.4 was capable of it, but it doesn't seem to be
<sdolnack> that would be xine though right
<CaBlGuY> ya silly willy
<sdolnack> that you'd have to look into?
<CaBlGuY> Xine is the engine Amrok uses yes..
<michelleindeed> CaBlGuY: I just got linux about a week ago :P
<_amy> ok I need a good digital photo editing program
<_amy> like photoshop
<_amy> without the fancy smancy gui
<CaBlGuY> ok, Onetrack try the flash install now tell me what happens
<sdolnack> _amy: so no GIMP?
<CaBlGuY> _amy:  yea, Gimp..
<_amy> GIMP ok that was what I was needing forgot the name of it
<CaBlGuY> sudo apt-get install gimp
<michelleindeed> _amy: yeah, i would think Gimp
<LinuxMonkey> now i forget how to restart the network once i do changes to the /etc/network/interfaces <--anyone remember? I'm starting to need some sleep
<CaBlGuY> LinuxMonkey:   Howdy d00d..  how goes it?
<LinuxMonkey> wassup CaBlGuY
<sdolnack> can i make the progress bar bigger in amaroK/
<CaBlGuY> LinuxMonkey:  U need sleep...   cmon now..  :p
<LinuxMonkey> not much CaBlGuY just setting up my server :)
<CaBlGuY> LinuxMonkey:  server huh...   havin fun with that then yes??
<sdolnack> michelleindeed: you might be able to do it w/ gstreamer
<michelleindeed> sdolnack: gstreamer?
<_amy> ok second question a good photo album software there was one I think was called digi cam or something like that
<CaBlGuY> michelleindeed:  actually here....
<CaBlGuY> !wma
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Onetrack> cablguy.. as before.. it just hangs.. it never gets the file.. same as if i try to download it from adobe.com or through adept..
<Trae> in KDE, I've gotten rid of the grabbers on panel items that allow you to move them... handles I think, where can I turn these back on?
<CaBlGuY> there look there...
<CaBlGuY> Onetrack:  hmmmmmm
<CaBlGuY> LinuxMonkey:  U awake enough to help Onetrack???  :p
<sdolnack> _amy: i think they released picasa for linux
<Onetrack> as i mentioned.. been trying to install this for a week.. if you have the deb just dcc it on over
<CaBlGuY> He's needing flash installed but it's bein mean...
<Onetrack> yah amy, picasa works great on dapper
<_amy> ok
<Onetrack> picasa.google.com/linux
<sdolnack> http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<sdolnack> beat me to it
<LinuxMonkey> Onetrack: what u trying to install?
<CaBlGuY> he nees flash
<CaBlGuY> *neess
<Onetrack> hey linuxmonkey.. just the flashplugin-nonfree.. i can't seem to download it..
<CaBlGuY> dangit.,,,   someone keeps movin the dang keys.....
<Onetrack> some others have this too.. maybe just not resolving the site
<CaBlGuY> *needs
<LinuxMonkey> and u enabled universe and multiverse
<sdolnack> are there any good flac gui's like flac frontend?
<Onetrack> yep..
<sdolnack> for linux?
<Onetrack> and several others.. i'm all tuned up cept for the flashplayer
<CaBlGuY> Onetrack:  tell him what it's doin....
<Onetrack> oh sdolnack.. no idea on your flac frontend..
<sdolnack> lemme see if it's on wine
<Onetrack> gets to this : Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.63.3ubuntu3) ..
<sdolnack> not listed
<Onetrack> and just hangs there
<CaBlGuY> and LinuxMonkey I just had him do an update so, he's good to go there...
<LinuxMonkey> ok onetrack check your repo's you may have the wrong multiverse and universe enabled--- follow this to make sure u got right ones enabled first.
<Onetrack> i've left it for hours.. it never finishes
<_amy> ok last question
<LinuxMonkey> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuAddingRepositoriesHowto
<_amy> I need a good wysiwyg web editor
<LinuxMonkey> ok then its not a matter of downloading it then Onetrack
<CaBlGuY> _amy:  dang girl, u need everything huh??  :p
<_amy> yep I just switched over to windows and am a web developer and hobby programmer
<Onetrack> yah .. i'm all good with the repos.. i've got 3.53, ati fglrx drivers, amarok 1.4a etc.. the repos are good.. as i say if i go to the adobe site it does the same thing.. won't download
<CaBlGuY> _amy:  ahh  cool...
<_amy> i mean from windows
<_amy> was tired of a new virus every single cotton picking day
<sdolnack> and your'e a girl?!?
<sdolnack> :-P
<_amy> yes
<LinuxMonkey> Onetrack:  can you post what u get from when u run the command to install till it freezes @ kubuntu.pastebin.com
<sdolnack> haha i'm kidding
<sdolnack> i mean, not that your'e a girl
<sdolnack> nevermidn
<_amy> lol I got that all the way though comp sci at college
<CaBlGuY> _amy:  u know about ummmmm  dang,m Im drawin a blank all of a sudden...
<_amy> *collage
<Steven_M> my firefox just failed installing the flash plugin, any ideas why?
<michelleindeed> college*
<michelleindeed> you had it right the first time
<sdolnack> but yeah, i switched on tuesday i think, and i'm lovin it more every day.  I find myself booting to kubuntu more and more.  i've found a replacement for near everything, and gotten my dell laptop's multimedia buttons functioning
<CaBlGuY> _amy:  Python...
<Onetrack> uhm.. linuxmonkey that site is broken
<CaBlGuY> that's a heavy duty linux web developer or somethin  like that.....
<CaBlGuY> !python
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<LinuxMonkey> Onetrack: http://pastebin.com/ that one works
<CaBlGuY> Steven_M: ok, what happened..
<dr_willis> all my home improvement  things are VERY hard.. because the wife keeps changeing her mind half way through
<sdolnack> i wonder though, can i get gaim to give me email notifications like trillian?
<CaBlGuY> LOL  @ dr_willis  I hear ya bro...  :p
<dr_willis> CaBlGuY,  heh -- wrong channel even. :p
<CaBlGuY> lol
<LinuxMonkey> Steven_M: you got to install it yourself firefox wont install it. follow steps @ https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats#head-29ce85c5f75a6380ed26f1e828c343e54074d6e0
<dr_willis> wife had me patch a hole in the wall (a BIG hole) sghe was going to put some built in shelfs into..
<Onetrack> AH... pasted it to pastebin.com but its got some broken queries
<dr_willis> then i go to fix the fence..and she decides i need to redo the porch first.
<LinuxMonkey> hrr Onetrack seams pastebin is down
<CaBlGuY> LOL   sounds like a little indesicivness there dr_willis ..  :p
<Onetrack> want a screenshot?
<word> is there a utility to search for bad sectors and then partition them off in linux?
<Steven_M> LinuxMonkey: It did under breezy
<sdolnack> is there anythign i can use to tell me when i get new yahoo mail?
<LinuxMonkey> Onetrack: use pastebin.ca it works I just tested it
<CaBlGuY> dapper is not breezey..  ;o)
<CaBlGuY> totaly new animal..
<CaBlGuY> so..  Steven_M I'm assuming you tried the sudo apt-get install flash  eerrrrr..   whetever it is..
<Onetrack> yeah.. onetrack@onehax:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<michelleindeed> alright. i need to go to bed. i'll try this again tomorrow. thanks anyhow :D
<CaBlGuY> michelleindeed:  np..   have a good one
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<Onetrack> linuxmonkey : http://pastebin.ca/63491
<khaije1> /c;ear
<Frogzoo> word: IDE drives do this automatically
<sdolnack> what's the best way to access the Direct Connect network in linux?
<LinuxMonkey> ok Onetrack try this, uninstall it and reinstall it
<sdolnack> i find linuxdc++ is much too barebones, and valknut looks so so awful
<word> Frogzoo: are you sure?
<sdolnack> any other suggestions?
<sdolnack> LDC++ wont' run in wine either
<Frogzoo> word: yes
<Onetrack> you mean an "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree" .. yah.. done that :)
<Frogzoo> word: if you're getting disk errors - backup your data & buy a new disk
<Steven_M> It's alright, I've figgured it out not now, thanks all.
<LinuxMonkey> no Onetrack do apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree
<Onetrack> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not installed, so not removed
<Onetrack> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Onetrack> already gone
<CaBlGuY> Hmmm  that's interesting..
<CaBlGuY> so, "re"install
<_amy> ok now trying to install picasa where do I need to download it to?
<LinuxMonkey> now try installing again and does it give same result
<orient2000> what kind of files would install sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<CaBlGuY> _amy:  wherever u wanna put it..
<CaBlGuY> just so u remember where it is..
<Onetrack> linuxmonkey.. http://pastebin.ca/63492
<Onetrack> same thing.. its just not getting that file
<_amy> ok was having a blonde moment
<Onetrack> I'm sure it could install if i could get it
<_amy> ok so any other programs that are recommended
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm  that's so wierd...   never seen flash act like that b4
<CaBlGuY> :/
<Onetrack> yah.. its just not comin down
<CaBlGuY> ummm   have you tried the package manager?
<Onetrack> yup
<CaBlGuY> and u tried adept already too right
<Onetrack> yah same thing.. adept just hangs at the same spot.. tried easyubuntu and automatix as well
<Onetrack> but that was in a diff install
<CaBlGuY> what distro u runnin?  Kubuntu, or Ubuntu with K installed?
<Onetrack> kubuntu 6.06
<CaBlGuY> OK...
* CaBlGuY is really glad he didn't start with Kubuntu....
<CaBlGuY> :D
* _amy is wondering about that herself
<CaBlGuY> and of corse, u already read all the wiki and stuff on it..
<Onetrack> ah just switched over from pclos..
<LinuxMonkey> Onetrack: you can manually download it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/web/flashplugin-nonfree if you think it will help
<CaBlGuY> _amy:  I've heard just about nothin but problems with Kubuntu but, I installed base Ubuntu and installed KDE later..  seemed to work out just fine for me
<Onetrack> I started with linspire, tried the last pre-release of kubuntu (64bit), then went to suse 10.1 oss(64 bit), then back to kubuntu (32 bit) then to myahos for awhile, then to pclos for a week, installed ubuntu this morning, hate gnome, switched to a fresh install of kubuntu that im on now
<CaBlGuY> LinuxMonkey:  thanks for helpin..  ;)  surely somoen will be able to help him out sonner or later..  ;)
<LinuxMonkey> lol
<Onetrack> linuxmonkey, thanks, thats the link i've been lookin for
<_amy> I started out with Kubuntu and so far no problems yet
* _amy looks around to find some wood to knock on
<jsubl2> yep me too
<LinuxMonkey> ive had many distro's but none as good as the ubuntu/kubuntu
* CaBlGuY crosses his fingers for _amy   ;)
<Onetrack> its not grandmas os yet tho
<dr_willis> i tend to install ubuntu. then apt-get install kubuntu :)
<CaBlGuY> I've had a few myself, started out on Arklinux..  and went all over the place from there. Been on Ubuntu now for over a year...
<_amy> what I liked about the dapper release was that it was the first release to auto pick up my wifi ever and that is always where I had quit with linux before and went back to windows
<Onetrack> nod, i have a stack of cds by the monitor..
<CaBlGuY> _amy:  congrads..  ;)
<dr_willis> I found it better to just dump wifi
<dr_willis> it works cruddy for me even under windows
<CaBlGuY> I can run eather Gnome or K but, since ya "gotta" have K installed to be in this room, I kinda had to install it so I could help other peeps..  :p
<Onetrack> i've destroyed my kubuntu installs trying to get xgl running.. no luck at all with that
<CaBlGuY> Onetrack:  really..    well, that's an easy fix..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<_amy> i worked cruddy under windows for me but then it worked but now under the new kubuntu I have not been dropped once
<_amy> I gave up on xgl yesterday night and had to reinstall
<LinuxMonkey> xgl is still experemental so you can expect to break alot of things
<Onetrack> heh.. it sure does..
<_amy> probably didn't have to but that was all I knew how to do
<CaBlGuY> all ya have to do is enable it once it's installed..
<CaBlGuY> ya gotta play with it a bit though but once it's on.  it's on
<Trae> hmmm
<CaBlGuY> LinuxMonkey:  LOL break alot of things..  that's funny..
<bdmp_> I did an upgrade and now my network device switched from eth0 to eth1 and I can't get it working. Any suggestions?
<CaBlGuY> :)
<Trae> anyone know how to get my emacs bindings (that work in gnome) to work in KDE in a gnome app?
<CaBlGuY> Trae, yea, boot to Gnome..  :p
<LinuxMonkey> bdmp_: any errors?
<Trae> CaBlGuY, smart arse
<CaBlGuY> :)
<jadude> hello
<jadude> any MonoDeveloper here?
<CaBlGuY> Howdy jadude.. o/
<CaBlGuY> Mono...  what the heck iz that???  :-O
<CaBlGuY> :p
<jadude> CaBlGuY: heheh.. it's a programming IDE for C#
<bdmp_> LinuxMonkey: where would I see the errors?
<CaBlGuY> jadude:  prolly need to join #ubuntu and ask then....
<jadude> CaBlGuY: i am there too.
<CaBlGuY> ahhh  very good
<LinuxMonkey> bdmp_: first of all what did you upgrade?
<bdmp_> to dapper
<LinuxMonkey> ok so you upgraded the os from breezy?
<bdmp_> yeah
<CaBlGuY> time for me to hit the rack...
<bdmp_> and I lost eth0 and got eth1
<CaBlGuY> later peeps  o/
<CaBlGuY> LinuxMonkey:  see ya d00d..  have a good one
<LinuxMonkey> cya CaBlGuY
<bdmp_> it says eth1 is enabled but I can't ping anything
<jadude> Anybody here knows if it is possible for Windows.Forms app to run in Mono on Linux?
<LinuxMonkey> can u do an ifconfig in console bdmp_ and paste results at pastebin.ca
<bdmp_> I can't get a network connection to post
<bdmp_> I guess I have to type it out.
<bdmp_> oh wait usb key!
<LinuxMonkey> lmao...yeah that works
<_amy> ok very last question then I will leave ya all alone for a bit
<_amy> hth do I install java
<Hawkwind> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<thompa> im wondering if i can setup some sort of online word processor.
<bdmp_> LinuxMonkey: http://pastebin.ca/63506 here it is.
<LinuxMonkey-AFK> k brb
<bdmp_> thompa: what do you mean?
<bdmp_> explain more.
<LinuxMonkey-AFK> bdmp_: its not configured is what the problem is
<bdmp_> what kind of tools do you need? I like gmail but it is limited
<bdmp_> ok
<bdmp_> what do I do to configure it.
<LinuxMonkey-AFK> bdmp_: k-menu->system settings-->network settings
<bdmp_> sorry, lots of gaps in my knowledge
<bdmp_> I have systems or settings and they both have networking but no network settings. which one?
<bdmp_> oK, got it but is says eth1 is active
<LinuxMonkey-AFK> you dont have one thats just system settings
<bdmp_> no
<bdmp_> it brings up the gnome network settings interface
<LinuxMonkey-AFK> your in gnome?
<bdmp_> sorry
<bdmp_> I do
<bdmp_> got confused
<bdmp_> no
<LinuxMonkey-AFK> ok
<bdmp_> thats what came up when I went settings>network
<bdmp_> ok
<bdmp_> I see
<bdmp_> this is the same as kcontrol right?
<bdmp_> it says eth1 is enabled
<thompa> bdmp: Im thinking either remote access or server setup
<LinuxMonkey-AFK> ok click on it and configure interface
<thompa> i guess also saving docs to web
<bdmp_> thompa: that sounds cool but it is over my head.
<thompa> or on home computer
<bdmp_> setting it up I mean...
<bdmp_> ok
<thompa> there is some blog software in synaptic I tried
<bdmp_> LinuxMonkey-AFK: ok
<bdmp_> next
<thompa> seting it up I can figure out
<LinuxMonkey-AFK> bdmp_: select automatic and dhcp
<bdmp_> thats what it is on
<LinuxMonkey-AFK> hrmmm odd.
<bdmp_> i did it again.
<thompa> I think obe was php
<bdmp_> yeah
<ceserver> question: got 2 hdds. 1 with kubuntu, 1 with winxp ntfs. installed linux first then xp standalone on other hdd. what should i type in grub conf? tnx.
<bdmp_> you sure it is not due to eth0 disappearing?
<LinuxMonkey-AFK> I dont think it should of mattered, there;s more things we could try but I seriously got to go, someone else should be able to take over
<bdmp_> ok thanks for your help
<bdmp_> Anybody wanna help me fix my network?
<bdmp_> I did an upgrade and now my network device switched from eth0 to eth1 and I can't get it working. Any suggestions?
<thompa> cant you just reconfigure the other one
<tony_> really newb bash question: how can I parse the "10.0.0.240" out of the input "10.0.0.240 38516 22"?
<bdmp_> you mean delete eth1 and make eth0?
<thompa> why does it need to be eth1 or 0?
<Healot> grep "10.0.0.24"?
<bdmp_> it doesn't. It just changed after the upgrade and now it doesn't work
<thompa> which one wireless or cable?
<bdmp_> so delete it and make an new one?
<bdmp_> cable
<juanbond> quick question.. trying to hookup my canon sd450 to my comp... when i try to access camera:/ and then the images underneath that, it always stalls on loading hte images and is really slow... any ideas?
<tony_> Sorry, I meant how to get the <IP address> part from that input. ie. the part before the space
<thompa> did you use network settings in system settings as admin first
<thompa> i just got here so dont know what youve done
<Healot> grep <IP address>
<bdmp_> first? after the install?
<_amy> ok no luck with java yet please help again the one site was useless I need the location of the src file
<bdmp_> yes
<thompa> well do it again
<bdmp_> _amy: can you get java from adept?
<thompa> select the network thats not working and configure it
<thompa> or delete whatever
<bdmp_> I did. It says it is enabled.
<bdmp_> delete ok
<thompa> the one that you are not on...
<_amy> that is what I did yesterday and it worked but I need the deb source for it real quick
<tony_> Healot: the IP Address is unknown. All I know is that it's the part of the line before the space
<bdmp_> I am not on any. There is one and it doesn't work
<tony_> found it. bash "read"
<bdmp_> this is another comp
<thompa> so you want to knopw how to do something for later?
<bdmp_> _amy do you know the name of the package? Go to debian, search it and you can download it.
<bdmp_> I think
<thompa> i would either configure or delete it, restart network setting
<bdmp_> configure doesn't work, nor does restarting network settings, so I am gonna try to delete it.
<thompa> oh
<_amy> I need the deb http:// thingies for java again
<thompa> whats the error in the settings?
<bdmp_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<Where|away> Does anyone know of any good macro recording and playback programs for X? (I tried xmacro, but I couldn't get it to work)
<bdmp_> There is no error that I see
<bdmp_> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<Cornellius> Yay, gEDA and Eagle
<Cornellius> I'm an electronic student so EDAs are important :)
<thompa> if you cant right-clcik and configure it, that makes little sense
<bdmp_> thompa: how can I delete it? can't figure it out.
<thompa> have you tried disable , enable first
<bdmp_> I can right click and configure it, but the network still dosen't work
<bdmp_> yeah
<thompa> un plug the cable etc
<thompa> does it go away?
<Cornellius> bdmp_: Trouble with Java ?
<bdmp_> _amy does
<thompa> did you also go into services?
<kevin> there is somethiinnng wrrrong with my keeyboard in kubuntu   but not in ttthhe login sccreen i have to press and hold keys for themmm  to type
<bdmp_> thompa what do you mean go away?
<thompa> how are you viewing your 2 connections?
<bdmp_> why do you say 2 connections?
<bdmp_> there is only eth1
<kevin> help please?
<bdmp_> eth0 is gone after the upgrade
<_amy> yep trouble with java here
<bdmp_> kevin, did you try restarting?
<thompa> what is eth0?
<thompa> did you start with one?
<kevin> yes
<bdmp_> I am viewing them through kcontrol
<Cornellius> kevin: In system settings
<Cornellius> The place where you can configure mouse, display, keyboard
<bdmp_> eth0 is what my network card was before the upgrade. Not it is eth1.
<thompa> did you upgrade from breezy or a dailt update?
<Cornellius> Check the keyboard configs
<bdmp_> sorry m now it is eth1
<Cornellius> There is an option to set the delay between the key press and the key being typed I think
<bdmp_> thompa: i upgraded from breezy
<thompa> if you cant rigth click on it in network settings: menu configure, there is something incorrect
<bdmp_> I can.
<bdmp_> it just doesnt give me internets after I do.
<kevin> Cornellius: that ssetting issss for repeating
<bdmp_> look at this http://pastebin.ca/63506
<thompa> well if you are sure it is kubuntu, the problem, i would install dapper.
<thompa> just put your files on an ipod or something
<bdmp_> you, mean reinstall?
<Cornellius> kevin: mmm not sure why it's doing that then. My guess is to check into the keyboard configs carefully, I dunno. Sorry
<bdmp_> I have dapper.
<thompa> backup your stuff, .kde in /home directory
<thompa> you should do it anyway even if you dont install anything
<JorgeLuis> Agum de meu idioma (pt-br)
<_amy> ok I sooo need sun java like 5 mins ago someone please help me I need the two dep lines to add to my apt source list to download them please
<farous> _amy: install them add universe repos
<thompa> it takes about the same amount of time and may fix something else
<farous> _amy: sorr multiverse dep
<kevin> Cornellius: Somehow...my little brother went into System settings - > Regional And accessibility and enabled 'slow keys'
<farous> !tell _amy about repos
<kevin> Cornellius: Thanks for the advice :D
<thompa> if your cables not disconnected, mine goes out often
<Cornellius> kevin: No problems :)
<thompa> on comcast maybe every other day
<thompa> but at least they arnt sending my nudy pictures to the chimpster
<thompa> _amy: sorry, did you try restricted formats?
<bdmp_> _amy:
<bdmp_> follow this
<bdmp_> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<thompa> amy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bdmp_>  do you know how to dadd them?
<bdmp_> add them
<thompa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<farous> thompa: sun_java is in multiverse repos now and there is topic for it at help.ubuntu.com the official help pages
<Healot> note! Java is in multiverse (unsupported) :)
<thompa> i got mine from the download site, the other stuff would not work
<_amy> ok have the deps now need the sudo apt-get install command to get them installed
<JorgeLuis> Algum do BRASIL?
<Healot> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Healot> yay
<Cornellius> Cerveza Por Favor
<Dasnipa`> question: whats the best way to run a php file in a cron job?
<_amy> ok I must not have the right rep because I keep on getting couldn't find package sun-java5
<_amy> *dep
<imbrandon> you need universe and multiverse
<imbrandon> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<farous> _amy: add multiverse ubotu sent you a link
<stn> Hey Who used the apt-built
<stn> here
<stn> get me info about apt-built
<Healot> btw _amy: the package name is "sun-java5-bin" for dapper
<imbrandon> sun-java5-jre
<imbrandon> also
<Healot> imply sun-java5-*, i love wild card
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> brb
<icheyne> Whenever I open the BBC realplayer player, why does it open in two windows and run twice?
<Cornellius> KDE is simple click and gnome is double
<Cornellius> Try clicking just once on the icon
<icheyne> I did
<_amy> didn't work again
<icheyne> it opens two mplayer windows
<_amy> yesterday I endeded up adding two simple lines to my source file ran sudo apt-get update
<_amy> and sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<Healot> _amy: show us you sources.list :)
<Healot> paste the content to pastebin.com
* icheyne is away: tv
<_amy> ok I think it is up
<NeoChaosX> can somebody help me with getting my external hard drive to mount on boot up?
<_amy> ok pastebin is down apparently because I am getting a sql error there
<Healot> pastebin is overloaded these days
<Rede_> anyone have a deb for k3b 0.12.15?
<Rede_> rather, know where i can find one
<Healot> it's on KDE's website
<Healot> or its source rather
<Rede_> yea i was feeling lazy but i just installed from src
<Rede_> well, im compiling now
<juanbond> hey guys.. what's the best way to mount samba shares at bootup
<hektisk> hello all...I was wondering if someone could help me increase my resolution.  I'm currently using my 50" TV as my monitor and I'd really like to be able to take advantage of its size.  currently it's at 1280x768, and that doesn't even fill the screen (couple of inches left on the top and bottom).  i've tried looking at at the xorg.conf file, but I didn't really understand the relevant section and didn't want to mess anything up by enteri
<Kadran> hektisk: please, read the manual of the screen, and check for the refresh rate and the maximum reslution before hiting enter :)
<Unimatrix9> hello there
<Unimatrix9> is the kubuntu desktop cd also an live cd?
<Unimatrix9> or just an install cd?
<Kadran> Unimatrix9: yes it is :), and it have some applications that work under windows
<Kadran> the alternative is a text mode installation cd
<hektisk> of my tv screen?  its native resolution is 1920x1080, i'm not sure about refresh rate; there's no mention of it in the manual
<Unimatrix9> ah, ok, i am putting together an vmplayer DVD, so i wanted the kubuntu iso on it too, the file can be booted with vmware, or they can burn it , so thanx for the info , i will include it...
<NeoChaosX> can anybody help me with getting my external hard to mount on boot? anybody?
<Kadran> Unimatrix9: np and good luck
<Kadran> hektisk: does kubuntu identified your monitor correctly?
<bdmp__> I can not connect to my network after upgrade to dapper. Help. I also had that power go out (well after the upgrade) maybe that is the cause.
<Unimatrix9> does an external hard dive not show up as USB device?
<NeoChaosX> it shows up as a USB device
<hektisk> in xorg.conf it calls it 'Sony LCD' which is close; it's a Sony LCOS
<hektisk> since it's a tv (that accepts vga inputs) it's probably not instantly recognizable
<Unimatrix9> so on boot it will also be there , right>
<Unimatrix9> ?
<NeoChaosX> Yeah
<NeoChaosX> It's there. but it's not mounted
<NeoChaosX> Unimatrix9: I've tried having a line for the device in /etc/fstab, not having a line, installing ivman, and I still have to manually mount it every time I log in
<NeoChaosX> It's driving me crazy. It worked just fine with just editing the /etc/fstab file in Breezy
<Kadran> hektisk: i can't recommend you any thing just try to see the maximum resulution that your monitor can take,
<Kadran> hektisk: from the manual or the company site
<hektisk> well, the tv's native resolution is 1920x1080...but how do I set it to that?  well, how can I try to see the maximum?  KDE->system settings->display lists 1280x768 as the highest widescreen resolution
<Unimatrix9> NeoChaosX, maybe try kwikdisk to mount it? and add the kwikdisk applet to your menu, if it works...
<Kadran> hektisk: be in administrative mode and you will be able to change it
<NeoChaosX> kwikdisk? that's not in apt-get
<Unimatrix9> really?
<Unimatrix9> oh
<hektisk> well I can move the slider back and forth, but I'm still at the maximum resolution.  but I know that's not really the maximum my TV can handle, it's just what X is setting as maximum
<cerdg> I have a bit of a problem if someone has some time
<Healot> kwikdisk is in the package "kdf"
<Healot> universe
<cerdg> I upgraded to Dapper drake, and now my KDE control panel bar doesn't have anything on it, including the kmenu
<NeoChaosX> oh, i see
<Unimatrix9> add repository, universe
<NeoChaosX> Yeah, I already have universe enabled
<hektisk> Sorry, program crashed
<Kadran> never mind
<mrmist> Hi guys
<mrmist> I'm in the middle of the installation procedure
<NeoChaosX> okay, i'm going to reboot and see if this kiwkdisk thing works
<mrmist> Trying to format my drive... anyone experienced with the +
<mrmist> that ?
<mrmist> i'm having w winxp partition, that I've resized, then I need primarily two Linux-partitions. One for kubuntu itself, and one for the "home" folder..
<Kadran> hektisk: try to identify your monitor by your self in the Hardware tab
<hektisk> anyway...yea my tv's native resolution is 1920x1080, but KDE's display settings, even in administrator moe, won't let me go higher than 1280x768...
<hektisk> yea since it's a TV it's not listed there :(
<Unimatrix9> dont need to reboot, thats windows behavoir
<Unimatrix9> hmm?
<Unimatrix9> :P
<hektisk> I'm impressed that it even knew it was a sony  :)
<Kadran> hektisk: if you know what you are doing make it generic
<hektisk> ohh I see
<Unimatrix9> ok i am off...diner is ready
<bdmp__> is eth1 always wireless?
<Unimatrix9> :P
<hektisk> If my tv's native resolution is 1920x1080 does that mean it wouldn't be able to handle 1920x1200?
<Kadran> hektisk: they are different ?? i dunno
<NeoChaosX> kwikdisk did nothing. I still have to manually mount the partition when I log in
<_amy> ok I downloaded java I installed java now waht in the world am I missing to get it to run correctly
<hektisk> ok brb
<mrmist> My WinXP disk is a primary partition, and so is the main Linux one
<mrmist> however, the partition I'm supposed to use as my /home folder... how do I create it ? Do I make another "primary" partition, or an "extended" one ???
* icheyne is back.
<icheyne> Whenever I open the BBC realplayer player, why does it run twice?
<mrmist> guys ? primary or extended ??
<icheyne> mrmist: how many partitions do you have?
<icheyne> you can only have four main ones
<icheyne> you've already used two with linux and swap
<icheyne> if in doubt, use an extended one
<lowtech> mrmist: linux doesn't care which
<mrmist> hmm... So it don't matter ?
<lowtech> no
<Onetrack> anyone able to get flash to install in kubuntu/dapper ?
<lowtech> if you have a choice, either will work
<mrmist> I need three partitions for linux, don't I !? One main partition, one for the "/home" folder and one "linux-swap" drive
<mrmist> Do I make all of them primary partitions ?
<icheyne> Onetrack: I just went to the Macromedia download page and installed it manually
<lowtech> at least, yes
<Onetrack> ive been trying to do that all day icheyne.. no luck.. it stalls at about 8%
<Onetrack> adept / apt won't install it either.. all the repos are good..
<icheyne> ah
<icheyne> I only did it yesterday
<icheyne> let me see if I still have it
<icheyne> yes, I still have it
<noaXess> hi all
<Onetrack> it just hangs on the install..
<icheyne> Onetrack: want me to send it to you?
<icheyne> oh right
<Onetrack> yah can you dcc it over? that'd be great
<icheyne> sure
<hektisk> ah, changing to different genetic monitors didn't impact my choice of resolutions
<hektisk> oh well, thanks anyway :)
<noaXess> yesterday i have compiled the linux-source-2.6.15 and get 2 errors... will there any error log created after make-kpkg?
<hektisk> generic, not genetic, hehe
<icheyne> Onetrack: there you go
<Onetrack> it failed.. timeout?
<icheyne> hmm
<icheyne> maybe firewall problem
<icheyne> hang on
<Onetrack> kk
<suyog> what is the name of update manager in Kubuntu? where do i enable it from?
<noaXess> some kernel freaks here??
<bdmp__> My network won"t work. need help.
<icheyne> Onetrack: I'll try again now
<Onetrack> k thanks
<_amy> ok still beating my head against a wall with the java don't know what's up with it
<icheyne> Onetrack: I had to open quite a few holes in my router
<icheyne> you might have to do the same
<_amy> installed fine but just not working
<farous> did you use the update-alternatives
<Onetrack> hm yeah its not moving
<_amy> yes
<bdmp__> Networ won't work. I use the network tools but still ifconfig gives me http://pastebin.ca/63506 nothing.
<farous> _amy: what are you trying to do?
<farous> _amy: do you program in java or just need it for firefox
<nixternal> .
<noaXess> anybody compiled linux-source?
<_amy> just need it in firefox
<Onetrack> icheyne, no more router at all.. bypassed it
<lowtech> _amy: did you install sun-java5-plugin ?
<icheyne> cool
<icheyne> voila
<farous> did they change the package name from breezy
<farous> ah i am used to locate the plugin lib manually and just do a symbolic link
<Onetrack> this is rediculous..
<icheyne> pfft
<icheyne> sorry dude
<icheyne> I opened all necessary ports
<Onetrack> could you email it to me?
<icheyne> I'm sure of it
<icheyne> sure
<Onetrack> lorne.hammond@gmail.com
<icheyne> hang on
<Onetrack> kk
<Onetrack> been trying to get flash installed for the last 10 hours, something that should be simple is mind bogglingly hard.
<farous> Onetrack: install manually
<icheyne> yes it was annoying me
<Onetrack> been trying
<Onetrack> it just hangs
<icheyne> I managed it with the package I sent you
<farous> you need update flash-plugin
<Onetrack> used adept, apt, all kinds of voodoo magic and it just wont go
<_amy> tyvm ya all are gods in my book
<icheyne> yes it was irritating me too
<farous> Onetrack: download the installer from adobe website
<Onetrack> hangs on that too
<farous> i did it and it work flawlesly
<Onetrack> i have only ever managed to get about 8% at most..
<Onetrack> then it stalls out
<Onetrack> i hear its a dns prob with my provider
<icheyne> Onetrack: does dcc chat work?
<farous> onetrack that is strange
<lowtech> you do have disc space?
<Onetrack> yah about 400 gig
<Onetrack> its only 997k shouldn't be an issue :)
<lowtech> 400 GB for / ?
<farous> Onetrack you mean you can not download the installer
<crimsun_> Onetrack: have you contacted shawcable to ask if they use TCP ECN?
<Onetrack> ... /dev/hda5             96498320  27116956  64479536  30% /
<Onetrack> i got lots of room..
<lowtech> wow
<crimsun_> let me reiterate that it's /not/ a problem with the flashplugin-nonfree package (I'm the maintainer)
<Onetrack> the drones who answer the phones for shaw read scripts.. they wouldn't know..
<Onetrack> no I'm sure it isn't..
<Onetrack> it gets here :
<Onetrack> Unpacking flashplugin-nonfree (from .../flashplugin-nonfree_7.0.63.3ubuntu3_i386.deb) ...
<Onetrack> Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.63.3ubuntu3) ...
<lowtech> how are you trying to manually d/l it?
<Onetrack> then it hangs.. i've left it for hours..
<crimsun_> yes, it will hang trying to download the plugin
* kosh sets crimsun_ on fire for maintaining that package :)
<crimsun_> I've debugged it with tcpdump. Some ISPs have severe issues with TCP ECN, but I don't know if yours is one of them.
<Onetrack> same thing with trying to get it from adobe's site.. I even have a tgz from debian that won't install because the installer calls out to macromedia
<Onetrack> oh it prolly is.... they just put in an ellacoya switch to hobble all bandwidth.. so who knows what they're up to
<Onetrack> k i just removed it
<Onetrack> so crimsun, you've had it hang trying to install as well? thats good because i thought it was just me.. been sitting at this desk since early today trying to figure it out..
<crimsun_> Onetrack: I haven't from my home and work connections, no, but many others have.
<Onetrack> hm
<Onetrack> icheyne: thanks m8, got it
<icheyne> pleasure
<noaXess> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev Installing extra cursor themes can be done easily with gcursor.
<exhale> i think ubuntu should be called Ubuntu Gnome and Ubuntu KDE
<exhale> -_-
<kevin> The Zeroconf daemon (mdnsd) is not running. - Uh..how do i turn on mdnsd?
<Onetrack> icheyne, success.. installed and working.. thanks a bunch
<crimsun_> kevin: do you have avahi-daemon installed?
<kevin> crimsun_: Yes i just installed it
<icheyne> woohoo
<icheyne> :)
<crimsun_> kevin: and what does ``pgrep avahi'' return?
<Onetrack> sound and everything..
* icheyne is away: crying baby
<kevin> crimsun_: 6150 and 6151
<crimsun_> kevin: then it's running.
<Onetrack> re-plugging in the router.. brb
<kevin> crimsun_: I had to restart konqueror..odd..now this should show my other linux comps on the network correct? Or do I have to install the avahi-daemon on them as well?
* icheyne is back.
<crimsun_> kevin: you shouldn't have to install it on them
<kevin> crimsun_: I don't see the other computers :-/
<crimsun_> kevin: have they published services?
<kevin> crimsun_: Sorry...published services? ><
<crimsun_> what precisely are you attempting to do?
<crimsun_> (it's 3 AM here, and I'm heading to bed)
<kevin> crimsun_: I just want to see files on the other computers
<crimsun_> kevin: you're barking up the wrong tree, then
<crimsun_> if those other comps are Windows machines, you can just use KDE's built-in kioslaves for smb
<kevin> crimsun_: Should samba do this then? I see the one windows computer on the network
<kevin> crimsun_: No only one is :(
<kevin> crimsun_: It can wait 3 am is to late/early to be staying up g'nite
<HTRednek> hey all,
<HTRednek> how do you add items to the System menu>Storage media item?
<HTRednek> Every time I try, I get the message unable to write
<suyog> how do i enable adept updater in kubuntu? i somehoe disabled it and now i cant turn it back on
<noaXess> !imwheel
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noaXess
<noaXess> can anybody pastebin th imwheel files?
<noaXess> 2 in /etx/X11/imwheel and the one /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60imwheel_start-imwheel
<mrmist> How do I install support for the smp ??
<mrmist> I've got a "Core Duo" laptop
<noaXess> !dualcore
<ubotu> noaXess: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noaXess> !smp
<ubotu> well, smp is Symmetric Multi Processing. The x86 architecture way of using multiple CPUs in one computer.
<noaXess> !coreduo
<ubotu> noaXess: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<linux_galore> all the P4's 2.4ghz or higher use the smp kernel
<mrmist> noaXess: ehm... yeah...  I know. But I need some tips installing
<noaXess> mrmist: i think dapper will automatically use right kernel...
<mrmist> linux_galore: er... onlye the ones with Dual Core
<noaXess> which one is installed?
<mrmist> noaXess: the i386 is installed by default
<linux_galore> mrmist: no the P4's 2.4Ghz or better can do two threads at the same time
<noaXess> then install 686 now.. no problem.. have dine this too..
<MikeMcA_> I'm new to kubuntu.  I can sudo but I can't su...is it just disabled or do I need to set up the password somehow?  Thanks
<linux_galore> mrmist: hyperthreading
<linux_galore> mrmist: so supports the smp kernel fine
<noaXess> mrmist: sudo apt-get install linux-image ... and choose the right one..
<noaXess> eg. 2.6.15-23-686
<mrmist> noaXess: That's not SMP
<mrmist> I tried installing 2.6.15-23-686 but it wouldn't boot
<noaXess> hm..
<linux_galore> mrmist: the correct kernel has smp in its name
<mrmist> after installing the smp-package though, it worked .... in a way. But during boot-up, the screen got all messed up. I'm reinstalling
<noaXess> linux_galore: and where are the packages?
<mrmist> There's only one smp package...
<mrmist> that's linux-686-smp
<noaXess> yeah but... is this the package name?
<linux_galore> noaXess the kernel is different, when you compile the kernel you set smp "then"
<mrmist> But that's not an "image" is it ?
<mrmist> noaXess: Yes... it's the package name
<mrmist> noaXess: That's why I'm kinda' confused
<linux_galore> noaXess so when you look at the kernel package if its compiled with smp  it will have smp as part of the kernel package name
<mrmist> so guys... is the "linux-686-smp" the only thing I should install then ??+
<noaXess> linux_galore: will it used also the linux-686-smp if HT is enabled? or only linux-686?
<MikeMcA_> answer to my question: sudo passwd root
<noaXess> MikeMcA_: yea :) or in the user kde manager...
<noaXess> kde usermanager
<noaXess> mrmist: i think so..
<linux_galore> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/base/linux-686-smp
<linux_galore> noaXess no still there
<bdmp__> I have a problem and this thread has the one http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1120106&posted=1#post1120106  Someone suggests "hot unplug/plug procedure" but I do not know what that is. Also when i do ifconfig I get 2 lines "Listenign on LPF/eth1/00:00:00:00:00:00" and "Sending on LPF/eth1/00:00:00:00:00:00" Are these zeros my Mac address?
<linux_galore> noaXess if the CPU support HT use the smp kernel
<linux_galore> noaXess the machine will average 7-9% more speed
<noaXess> linux_galore: why will that not be choosen on fresh install, is that normal, that first 386 image is used?
<mrmist> Ok... I'll try
<mrmist> later :)
<linux_galore> noaXess on a fresh install it defaults to a standard kernel
<noaXess> linux_galore: okey.. than i think i install the smp one too. :)
<noaXess> should be no problem.. or?
<linux_galore> noaXess just need to edit the boot setup and set the smp kernel as the default. leave the old on there just in case
<linux_galore> one*
<noaXess> linux_galore: yes.. ..
<linux_galore> noaXess no problem all the machine were I work are P4 2.4Ghz or better and use the smp kernel
<noaXess> :) thanks.. the package linux-686-smp will take all needed package smp need, right?
<linux_galore> noaXess yep
<linux_galore> noaXess contains all the modules etc
<noaXess> okey.. an grub should be autom. updated.. so it was on installing linux-686... :) nice kubuntu :)
<linux_galore> noaXess yeah seems like they have split the modules package off into a seperate one so you need both
<noaXess> ?
<linux_galore> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/base/linux-restricted-modules-686
<exhale> how do i disable kde som automaticly saving the session?
<linux_galore> exhale: its in kcontrol, in the shutdown section
<noaXess> linux_galore: have installe linux-686-smp and it adept has autom. selected the second part, linux-restricted-modules-686
<exhale> linux_galore: i cant find it im using swedish kde
<linux_galore> noaXess looks like adept has figured it out for you
<noaXess> linux_galore: its no big install.. ?? only few seconds.. sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp.. all done?
<noaXess> linux_galore: need i linux-686 too?
<linux_galore> exhale: its under "Components" -> Session Manager
<linux_galore> for me
<HTRednek> how do you add items to the System menu>Storage media item?
<linux_galore> noaXess no
<exhale> thx linux_galore found it :)
<linux_galore> noaXess yep all done you should see the smp kernel in the boot window
<noaXess> linux_galore: or in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<linux_galore> suprises me Ubuntu doesnt have a smp kernel on the install, every distro i test now does
<linux_galore> going to be pretty hard to try and explain why you dont have a smp kernel now with everything swapping to duel core (quad core before the years out)
<Tykan> 'morning, how can i get ndiswrapper installed in kubuntu? "apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils" used to work
<bdmp__> I upgraded to dapper and the network device changed from eth0 to eth1. In the new eth1 my HWaddr is 00:00:00:00:00:00. When I restarted with the old kernal eth0 was back and its HWaddr was 00:90:99:BC:AE:C7. If I change the HWaddr in eth1 to that will my network work? If so how do I do that?
<linux_galore> Tykan: you treat ubuntu and kubuntu the same when it comes to ndiswrapper
<noaXess> linux_galore: there is the linux-686-smp package, its only 52K... but there is no linux-image-2.6.15.22-686-smp
<noaXess> linux_galore: what kernel version have you installed.. uname -r
<linux_galore> noaXess none I built mine
<noaXess> linux_galore: aha  thats the clue.. :)
<Tykan> i get "E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-utils" weird :(
<noaXess> linux_galore: there is no default smp deb package...
<linux_galore> Tykan: do you have unverse and multiverse setup
<noaXess> :(
<linux_galore> universe*
<Tykan> no idea, fisr time using kde :/
<linux_galore> noaXess I talked to jdub and he swore blind to me there was
<Tykan> first*
<linux_galore> Tykan: kde has nothing to do with the base system and the package manager, both systems are exactly the same
<linux_galore> Tykan: all Kubuntu is Ubuntu with gnome removed and kde set as the default desktop, its exactly the same other than that
<noaXess> linux_galore: but sudoa apt-get install linux-image shows no smp package..
<linux_galore> noaXess hmm yeah looks like it not on the standard update
<Tykan> when i say first time using kde, i mean fisrt time using linux :p i'm reading this from a guide to install some windows drivers for my wi-fi card to work, but when i "apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils" i got the "couldn't find package" error :(
<linux_galore> noaXess need to add universe and multiverse
<noaXess> linux_galore:  have it...
<linux_galore> Tykan: thats because you skipped a step, your package manager hasnt got a clue were to get the packages you want because you havent set it up yet
<MikeMcA> I get kubuntu installed and start loading packages then get to a point where when I reboot I get to the screen where I enter my user name and password, enter them, the screen flashes a couple times then I'm back at the login screen.  It's not a case of "login failed" - what the heck could be causing this?  I'm about to reinstall for the third time.  I've wasted many hours on this.  Suggestions?
<noaXess> linux_galore: do you have an smp package  in the list if you try sudo apt-get install linux-image?
<Tykan> and... any tip on how can i give it a clue on where to find? =P
<noaXess> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<noaXess> !tell Tykan about universe
<noaXess> !tell Tykan about easysource
<noaXess> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Tykan> nicey =) let's see
<Tykan> tha noaXess
<MikeMcA> If anyone could give me any suggestions I would really appreciate it.  I am bumming.
<jende> Hi there!I just tried to install OOo2.0.3 from deb packages, but dpkg  tells me that all ppackages do collide with openofice.oorg-bundled
<Tykan> letter code of my country is "E" for "Spain?" or what
<jende> should I remove the previous installed OOo Version?
<jende> on my debian machine it got installed easily and the old packages got replaced
<jende> has anyone an idea whhat to do?
<linux_galore> noaXess yeah the official howto just says type sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<linux_galore> MikeMcA: if you get to the login screen it means the X server setup is fine so its must be a kde related error
<linux_galore> MikeMcA: when you do a fresh install do you delete everything in /home/old_user
<linux_galore> mikmak: I have a feeling your doing the same install over and over again but your leaving the buggy file there each time
<MikeMcA> linux_galore: yes, delete the linux partitions completely
<MikeMcA> linux_galore: via k's installer's partition mgr
<jende> so, nooone has got an idea?
<MikeMcA> linux_galore: once it's installed I reboot just fine...it's got to be something I'm installing, or one of the upgrades that's breaking things
<linux_galore> MikeMcA: I would start the machine up swap to a terminal with ctrl alt F1  login then delete ~/.kde
<linux_galore> MikeMcA: then dont update
<linux_galore> MikeMcA: you might find you have to remove a config file after you update because its causing a conflict
<MikeMcA> linux_galore: those are excellent suggestions thanks
<linux_galore> MikeMcA: do the install then do the updates, before you reboot remove  ~/.kde and ~/.kderc
<MikeMcA> linux_galore: so contents of those directories will be regenerated if I clear them out I guess.  I'm not familiar with ctrl alt F1 - should that work from the login screen?
<mrmist> the progress screen crashes when booting...
<mrmist> Anyone else experienced anything like that ?
<linux_galore> MikeMcA: Ive had weird problems were Ive updated kde and it just goes splat on the next reboot, swap top a virtual term with ctrl alt F1  login and remove ~/.kde and ~/.kderc   and swap back to X again on ctrl alt F7  then press ctrl alt Backspace to reset x and login again fine
<linux_galore> s/top/to/
<gan|y|med> hallo
<MikeMcA> linux_galore: sweet.   thanks again.  I'm off to try...
<mrmist> gan|y|med: hallo :)
<linux_galore> MikeMcA: yeah kde creates the config files when you login to the desktop
<linux_galore> MikeMcA: if that doesnt work then its another .file   thats causing a conflict
<linux_galore> MikeMcA: I removed them all once after I got annoyed, stupid thing worked
<linux_galore> MikeMcA: does X start up and give you the graphical login ??
<linux_galore> MikeMcA: or do you get the terminal login
<linux_galore> MikeMcA: if you get the terminal login it means you just need to reconfigure X
<linux_galore> the update has flushed the setup files
<Tykan> why when i try to install ndiswrapper via Adept Manager it says that it may break some other packages and don't let me instll?
<MikeMcA> linux_galore: I just reinstalled...
<linux_galore> MikeMcA: Im pretty fussy about my updates, basically if it isnt broken I avoid updating it
<ashridah> hey. i've installed the kscreensaver-xsavers package, but for some reason, the screensavers from xscreensavers-gl aren't showing up in the list provided by the control panel
<lowtech> what command do you use to see if a certain package is on your system?
<ashridah> lowtech: dpkg -l
<lowtech> ashridah: thank you
<mrmist> I want to build a kernel
<mrmist> how do I do it ???
<mrmist> Anyone know ?
<Tykan> how can i open Kate w/ root permisions
<noaXess> linux_galore: hey.. wasup :)
<noaXess> i think now on kubuntu.. only use linux-686.. no smp available.. :(
<noaXess> smp-image
<gobbe> Tykan, sudo kate?
<Tykan> yeah i just tried that =) it worked, thanks
<Tykan> yipiii my wifi is working!!!
<noaXess> Tykan: there is a liitle kdesu tool.. for opening programs with a kde button..
<gobbe> you missed :)
<Mongey> hi
<Mongey> im lookin to make a png an icon for my mp3
<Mongey> http://img105.imageshack.us/img105/3747/snapshot25qc.png
<gobbe> Mongey, so you want to change ipod icon to something else?
<Mongey> yes
<gobbe> just check what icon is used for that and overwrite it with your own?
<ashridah> damn, this is weird. /usr/share/applnk/System/ScreenSavers/molecule.desktop exists, yet the kde screensaver config utility refuses to find them
<word> when i right click on a folder go to properties then go to configure file sharing it's all greyed out...
<word> The same happens when i got to system settings - > Sharing - > Administrator mode
<word> Is there something i need to do?
<word> !sharing
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, word
<word> anyone there?
<HTRednek> What kind of permissions do I need to add shortcuts to the system menu?  primarily "Storage Media"
<word> Root permissions i suppose :-/
<HTRednek> I tried kdesu konqueror to browse to it, but that has less than my own user has.  it doesn't make sense
<word> you could just make the shortcut from command line
<word> with ln
<HTRednek> if I'm correct, the folder that info is stored in is just /media, correct?
<word> HTRednek: Yes.
<Booz> Can anybody give me a HowTo or a solution to kubuntu so that i can use WPA-PSK encryption?
<HTRednek> hmm, now I'm really confused then.  According to that directory, the only files there are cdrom and cdrom0.  According to the system:/media it says there are 2 hard disks and a floppy drive.
<word> HTRednek: I suppose it gathers from other sources
<word> HTRednek: But anything in /media/ i'm pretty sure will show up in media:/
<HTRednek> yeah,  I just created a shortcut to one of my other partitions and copied it to that folder and it still doesn't appear.  i dunno.
<word> try just dragging it to media:/
<word> HTRednek:
<Booz> Can anybody give me a HowTo or a solution to kubuntu so that i can use WPA-PSK encryption?
<a1337> hi, anyone can help me on why when i try to "./configure" wine i get this?
<a1337> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<word> umm...
<word> C compiler... do you have gcc installed a1337?
<a1337> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<a1337> checking for gcc... gcc
<a1337> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<a1337> gcc --version says "gcc (GCC) 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)"
<_rince_> mrgn
<word> a1337: Don't copy paste use the pastebin.... but uh for C compiler i'm not sure what package that is..
<chavo> a1337, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<chavo> a1337, sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<chavo> now you're ready to build wine
<word> when i right click on a folder go to properties then go to configure file sharing it's all greyed out...
<word> The same happens when i got to system settings - > Sharing - > Administrator mode
<Vildere> Can anybody give me a HowTo or a solution to kubuntu so that i can use WPA-PSK encryption?
<a1337> aye chavo this worked! thanks
<chavo> np
<gobbe> Vildere, use google, there are so many howtos available
<gobbe> or try search in ubuntuforums
<chavo> word, you have to install samba or nfs first, before you can configure them
<a1337> umm, got a new question, it says "X development tools no found"
<chavo> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: libx11-dev  libxext-dev  libxinerama-dev
<a1337> and fontforge is missing :(
<word> chavo: Does samba work with linux computers as well as windows or will i need nfs to do that?
<chavo> a1337, did you run the second line I told you
<a1337> oh, ok
<chavo> word, samba will work with both yes
<chavo> a1337, sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<a1337> but won't that get me a wine build?
<a1337> because i'm trying to compile a patched one... the one for WoW
<chavo> a1337, no it will install all the librairies needed to build wine
<a1337> ah good =)
<kronoz> how can I play asx streams?
<chavo> kronoz, did you install w32codecs?
<kronoz> chavo, yeah
<word> chavo: So now if my computer wasn't appearing on other linux ones before it will now in samba->Workgroup?
<chavo> they should play in kmplayer
<chavo> word, If you set it up correctly yes
<virus> heey
<kronoz> chavo, it works in mozilla-mplayer, hmm i'll try kmplayer again
<lamppa> How I can make user who can access to root?
<kronoz> mplayer doesn't work :p. player mlayuer buffering ... player mplayer not running
<nico8481> hi
<a1337> so i've installed firefox, is there any way i can make it as my default browser?
<Hobbsee> a1337: yes, see system settings
<JasonL> is it possible to share a virtual machine by two OSs by putting it on a shared partition?
<Hobbsee> a1337: kde components
<noxs> hi all
<a1337> worked =) thanks
<noxs> how to apt-get to kernel 2.6.16.x ?
<Hobbsee> noxs: i assume you'd have to compile that yourself
<noxs> which repository do i have to use?
<noxs> ah i see..
<xsite> hey
<noxs> that doesnt matter..:o) it would be comfortable with apt-get but so i have to do it by-hand...:o)
<noxs> thy
<noxs> thx
<Hobbsee> hey Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey Hobbsee
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs
* Hobbsee hugs back
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<DeadS0ul> =O
<DeadS0ul> didn't expect this in a linux chat
<DeadS0ul> seen worse in #teensex back on my undernet chat days though =D
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0 oi
<Kamping_Kaiser> its a tech support question :/
<DeadS0ul> =|
<remy_> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<remy_> I have a problem when i boot
<remy_> my computer freeze on "mount root files system"
<remy_> someone can help me?
<remy_> and i have detect that is my scsi burner that make it
<Kamping_Kaiser> remy_, you might have to boot without scsi enabled (there is a kernel parameter)
<remy_> kamping_kaiser,  thaks but can i change this parameter to boot whit scsi enabled?
<Kamping_Kaiser> remy_, yes, you can press escape while grub is loading (it counds down 3 seconds) and add it there
<remy_> kamping_kaiser, add it what?
<Kamping_Kaiser> remy_, there is a line that has the kernel to load, you press 'e' (to edit) then 'e' on the second line (iirc) and append your parameters, then press 'enter' then 'b'
<remy_> ok
<remy_> kamping_kaiser, thanks I try it and I come back to say you if that is good
<Kamping_Kaiser> good luck remy_
<word> chavo: Where is the username and password for access from a windows computer set?
<nagyv> Hello! I have a problem using a Xerox Phaser 3425 printer. Could someone help me how could I connect to it with Kubuntu?
<word> nagyv: have you tried setting it up in system settings?
<nagyv> of course I did, but it is not present under the printer list
<word> nagyv: What do you mean? when you go to system settings - > Printers - Do you see it above Advanced Faxing tool?
<nagyv> word: I see a "printer" called advanced faxing, but what should I do with it? I have tried to add it with Add->Add printer/class
<pfiff> Hallo
<lamppa> Hello
<word> nagyv: If you setup the printer correctly you should see the printer you added above advanced faxing
<JasonL> is it possible to share a virtual machine by two OSs by putting it on a shared partition?
<lamppa> What to do when I start Enemy Territory and then X falls...
<remy_> kamping_kaiser, ok it's good
<lamppa> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> remy_, hey cool :)
<a1337> what's the difference between "su" and "sudo" ?
<remy_> kamping_kaiser, but I have change nothing in my configuration
<Hobbsee> !sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Kamping_Kaiser> a1337, su changes user
<Hobbsee> a1337: ^
<noxs> how do speed up my notebook with kubuntu? its an compaq armada m700 and it runs slower than with other distributions...why?
<a1337> ahhh
<lamppa> What to do when I start Enemy Territory and then X falls...
<nagyv> word: now I understood you. I can add a printer with whatever driver I prefer, but when I have to select a driver (the type of the printer) I can not choose Xerox phaser 3425, because it does not exist.
<remy_> kamping_kaiser, I think it's because i have change yesterday linux-386 to linux-K7
<word> noxs: Look on the ubuntu forums theres a topic named 'HOWTO: Speed up kubuntu'...i think that's what it's called just search for it
<noxs> ah great! thx
<remy_> kamping_kaiser, the reason is possible?
<word> nagyv: Hmm...isn't there a generic driver or something?
<Kamping_Kaiser> remy_, it is posible, but i wouldnt know how that works
<remy_> kamping_kaiser, ok and i have another problem if you can help me: i have no sound on my kubuntu
<nagyv> word: I can not see any generic drivers, but there are some 30 different models listed. I thought one could be used.
<Kamping_Kaiser> remy_, fraid i cant help you with sound. i would sugest crimsun_ , but he seems to be away
<JasonL> is it possible to share a virtual machine by two OSs by putting it on a shared partition?
<remy_> kamping_kaiser, ok thanks
<DeadS0ul> what's wrong ith your sound?
<DeadS0ul> JasonL: probably =O
<word> nagyv: Try using it as a raw printer
<lamppa> What to do when I start Enemy Territory and then X falls...
<JasonL> ok, cool =)
<lamppa> ?
<JasonL> just make the vm on one OS onto the shared partition, then load it within the other OS?
<DeadS0ul> Kamping_Kaiser: what's wrong with your sound?
<lamppa> What to do when I start Enemy Territory and then X crashes?
<chavo> JasonL, should qork yeah
<chavo> work even
<lamppa> Any idea?
<JasonL> ok, thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> DeadS0ul, remy_ was asking
<word> chavo: Where is the username and password for samba for access from a windows computer set?
<DeadS0ul> oh =O
<lamppa> What to do when I start Enemy Territory and then X crashes?
<lamppa> Any idea?
<DeadS0ul> i need to wake up
* DeadS0ul stares at his cup of tea
<agro86> ce qualcuno
* Kamping_Kaiser dips DeadS0ul in the tea
<lamppa> What to do when I start Enemy Territory and then X crashes?
<lamppa> Any idea?
<remy_> Deadsoul, I have seen your message to kamping_kaiser
<DeadS0ul> the one where I got dunked in the my own tea
<lamppa> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<lamppa> ...........
<remy_> Deadsoul, it's me who have problem with my sound
<lamppa> What to do when I start Enemy Territory and then X crashes?
<lamppa> What to do when I start Enemy Territory and then X crashes?
<lamppa> What to do when I start Enemy Territory and then X crashes?
<DeadS0ul> remy_: what's teh trouble =\
<DeadS0ul> lamppa: quit that...
<Kamping_Kaiser> lamppa, dont spam
<remy_> Deadsoul, i have no sound on my kubuntu and i don't know how configure it
<word> lamppa: If somebody knew the answer..they'd probably have replied the first time.
<DeadS0ul> Kamping_Kaiser: any idea what soundcard you have?
<Kamping_Kaiser> DeadS0ul, talk. to. remy_ . i have fine sound :)
<remy_> Deadsoul, yes it's integrated on my mainboard
<DeadS0ul> ah crap did i do that again lol
<remy_> Deadsoul, it's a via vt82c686b south bridge
<DeadS0ul> remy_: ah, it's probably supported then, one sec
<remy_> Deadsoul, i have found the driver on the via website but it's an rpm package
<DeadS0ul> remy_: you shouldn't need that
<DeadS0ul> type this in
<DeadS0ul> modprobe snd-via82xx
<DeadS0ul> as root
<DeadS0ul> and then go to /proc/asound and see if there's a dir called card0
<remy_> DeadSoul, I have a dir named cards
<DeadS0ul> no card0 =\
<remy_> DeadSoul,  no card0
<DeadS0ul> can you type in lsmod | grep snd  and paste teh output to me?
<lunitik> remy_: 2 cards... Ubuntu picking wrong one?
<lunitik> remy_: 'blacklist cardyoudontwant' into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and 'cardyouwant' into /etc/modules
<lunitik> remy_: reboot... and it'll magically work  :P
<lunitik> well... not really magic... but it'll work  :P
<DeadS0ul> haha
<DeadS0ul> how do you know if he has more than one soundcard?
<DeadS0ul> cards just has a list of all cards..
<remy_> DeadSoul, where i paste it to you?
<lunitik> DeadS0ul: he's talking about 'card0'... which leads me to think there is likely a card1
<DeadS0ul> I was asking him about card0
<DeadS0ul> if there was one
<lunitik> remy_: answer my questions above
<DeadS0ul> remy_: check out what lunitik is asking ...and you can paste the output at pastebin.com
<remy_> lunitik, I don't understand your question
<DeadS0ul> he's asking if you have mor ehtan one soundcard
<lunitik> remy_: do you have a sound card and onboard sound (for instance)
<remy_> lunitik, what do you want know
<lunitik> ?
<lunitik> (2 soundcards in the system...)
<nico8481> any idea what could cause this ( http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/2742/snapshot14yd.png ) in amaroK ?
<lunitik> remy_: yes or no
<remy_> lunitik, now yes because i would test an other sound card
<lunitik> nico8481: fonts are too big
<nico8481> lunitik: it is the reason why it doesn't parse the html tags ? :-/
<lunitik> remy_: having more than one soundcard confuses linux
<lunitik> nico8481: ahh... umm... why would you be feeding amarok html stuff?
<DeadS0ul> i have 3 ...2 usb ones..
<lunitik> afaik it doesn't even attempt to use khtml to render html... so it has no idea
<lunitik> DeadS0ul: no issues?
<nico8481> lunitik: uuh... i'm feeding it audio files...
<lunitik> DeadS0ul: here... onboard is broken... and it always is selected as the card to use  :/
<remy_> DeadS0ul, sorry but i have a error message when i send my pastebin
<katakombi> every time I log off freenode and relogin my nick name is not logged off. What to do about that?
<lunitik> nico8481: strange... I'm listening to a pls file... and not getting that?
<DeadS0ul> lunitik: you set up the module's parameters in /etc/modprobe.d/
<remy_> lunitik, so i must keep just one card in my computer?
<lunitik> katakombi: get it back... /msg nickserv help
<DeadS0ul> lunitik: all cards an index parameter, let's you select which is the first, second etc soundcard in the system,
<lunitik> DeadS0ul: hmm... I haven't really looked into that to be honest
<DeadS0ul> lunitik: I did, works great, depends on what kernel I use for the headset though, soemtimes it works sometimes it doesn't =\ but the mic on teh webcam always works
<remy_> lunitik so I pick out one card and i come back. Ok?
<r0xz> anyone here ever tried a pallosit seat?
<r0xz> you know, such a bal to sit on behind your desk
<gorski> how to report bugs?
<word> Where is the username and password for samba for access from a windows computer set?
<word> !bugs
<word> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<word> gorski: Follow the link ^
<DeadS0ul> word what do you mean?
<r0xz> gorski: bug reports can go at launchpad or if it's not a kubuntu specific bug at bugs.kde.org
<DeadS0ul> word: I think by default windows uses the username and password you logged in with to access the share, if that doesn't work it'll ask you to provide one, and give you the option to save.  I had no idea where it's set though
<word> DeadS0ul: Whenever I try and access this comp from windows I always get asked for a username and password :-/
<DeadS0ul> even when you check the checkbox to save?
<DeadS0ul> I use samba all teh time, I don't have that problem =O
<word> DeadS0ul: What do you mean? I don't know what username and pass to enter
<mindspin> word have a look at /etc/samba/smb.conf
<word> mindspin: What am  i looking for? :-/
<DeadS0ul> word you mean you jsut set up samba?
<remy_> DeadS0ul I come back
<word> DeadS0ul: Yah'
<remy_> DeadS0ul and I have now just one sound card
<DeadS0ul> you created user accounts for samba?
<mindspin> read trough and you will find, it depends if authentication is user based or machine based, its kinda self explaining...
<mindspin> give me a second
<DeadS0ul> there's a file sharing wizard in kde for it
<word> DeadS0ul: Where?
<DeadS0ul> in teh kde control center
<DeadS0ul> sharing applet
* Riboflavin is probably missing something stupid. I just reinstalled Kubuntu on a HD, and I don't see Synaptic there.
<word> Riboflavin: Kubuntu uses adept
<samuli> you don't have synaptic in kubuntu because it's a gnome app.
<word> DeadS0ul: Um where's the control center? >
<word> ><
<Riboflavin> sampan, okay, that makes sense.  Do you know why a lot of things might be greyed out in the Adept installer ?
<remy_> DeadS0ul so could you help me again for my sound card?
<samuli> Riboflavin: never had that 'problem'
<samuli> there's kpackage and kynaptic to try and use also.
<DeadS0ul> word: systems settings?
<DeadS0ul> remy_: what soundcard do you want to configure? what model?
<Riboflavin> samuli, see, that is what is strange -- they are greyed out in Adept
<theine> Hi, how can I make konqueror show ordinary text files embedded in the browser window with kate?
<remy_> DeadS0ul via vt82c686b
<samuli> riboflavin, can you install anything?
<Riboflavin> well, some things are not greyed out.  IT just let me install Abiword
<DeadS0ul> can you type the command 'lsmod' and paste the output to me
<samuli> Riboflavin: or maybe you have cdrom in your sources.list and cdrom is not in the drive?
<word> DeadS0ul: That doesn't allow me to set the user and pass to access my  computer..and it's most definitely not any sort of wizard
<theine> I know I can right click and the choose "preview in -> embedded advanced text editor" but I'd like to make this the default when I left click
<Riboflavin> in the terminal I did an apt-get install kpackage and it came back  "unable to lock the administration director"
<remy_> DeadS0ul I can't paste it because I have an error message in pastebin.com
<theine> Riboflavin: try "sudo apt-get install ..."
<Riboflavin> theine, that is what I did
<word> Riboflavin: You need to close adept first
<samuli> Riboflavin: it came back like that because you had adept running.
<theine> Riboflavin: ah, ok, sorry
<mindspin> word:  maybe this helps: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15455
<samuli> Riboflavin, make sure you don't have cdrom on your sources.list: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Riboflavin> samuli, word.  Okay, closed adot, and now it says "kpackage is not available... but the following pakcages replace it... KDELIBS-data"
<mindspin> the users have to have an account on the machine running smb
<Riboflavin> sampan, checking the sources list now
<DeadS0ul> word: you're gonna have to do it using console then, smbpasswd -a username
<samuli> Riboflavin, while you're at that you might just as well enable universe and multiverse (it seems like you don't have those)
<Riboflavin> okay, in the sources list, there is no reference to a CD rop -- it goes to "dapper main restricted"
<remy_> DeadS0ul how can i paste it to you without pastebin.com
<DeadS0ul> uhhh..
<Riboflavin> sampan, no, I don't have the universe and multiverse.  How do I enable those?
<remy_> DeadS0ul and you, have you a problem with pastebin when you send a message or it's just me?
<samuli> Riboflaving, uncomment the line that has 'universe' at the end and add multiverse after universe.
<Riboflavin> got it
<DeadS0ul> I've never had problesm with pastebin
<samuli> Riboflavin, ok, now save, but don't close kate. Let's see it works first.
<samuli> Riboflavin: now open up new terminal tab and type sudo apt-get update there
<Riboflavin> (I was working in pico, and I forgot I wasn't root, so I did it again)
<remy_> DeadS0ul i have this message: "Query failure: Table 'pastebin.pastebin' doesn't exist"
<Riboflavin> okay, apt-get update scrolling
<Riboflavin> no errors
<DeadS0ul> yeah same..werid shit
<DeadS0ul> remy_: use this http://rafb.net/paste/
<remy_> so how can i paste it to you?
<remy_> DeadS0ul ok
<Riboflavin> okay, doing an apt-get install kpackage
<remy_> DeadS0ul http://rafb.net/paste/results/UovluD26.html
<DeadS0ul> alright lemme take a look
<Riboflavin> kpackage shows up on the menu now
<Riboflavin> it is taking its time, but maybe that is b/c it has never run before and querying the DEB APT list will be slow
<samuli> Riboflavin, yeah, it makes a list of the files.
<DeadS0ul> weird no alsa modules there..
<DeadS0ul> do you have any alsa files installed? check with dpkg -l | grep alsa
<remy_> DeadS0ul http://rafb.net/paste/results/haepLj73.html
<DeadS0ul> ohh sorry wrong driver
<Riboflavin> okay, this is strange (at least as I am new to kubuntu).  When I try and install (in kpackage) firefox, it tells me that I need to know root's password
<Riboflavin> and, the user pw doesn't work
<DeadS0ul> do modprobe snd-snd-via82xx
<remy_> DeadS0ul so is should the via driver?
<DeadS0ul> and then go to /proc/asound and see if you have a dir called card0
<remy_> DeadS0ul module not found
<samuli> Riboflavin, open kpackage with kdesu kpackage
<samuli> Riboflavin, anyways, see if adept still has things in gray.
<DeadS0ul> remy_:what kernel are you using =O, type uname -r to find out
<remy_> DeadS0ul oh no it's good
<Riboflavin> a lot of errors come up, but eventually it loaded
<DeadS0ul> remy_: hmm?
<DeadS0ul> it loaded?
<DeadS0ul> run lsmod | grep snd_via to find out
<remy_> no i have no dir called card0
<DeadS0ul> oh =|
<DeadS0ul> what kernel do you have? use uname -r to find out
<samuli> Riboflavin, it don't know if that's normal but I get error-messages with just about everything I load and everything works fine :P
<remy_> DeadS0ul 2.6.15-23-k7
<Riboflavin> samuli, okay, installing mozilla using KDESU
<DeadS0ul> remy_: hang on a sec
<Riboflavin> seems to flash around more than it ould in Debian, but let's see
<DeadS0ul> you typed this in exactly right?  modprobe snd-via82xx
<remy_> DeadS0ul my new   lsmod | grep snd_via     http://rafb.net/paste/results/MBtc0z83.html
<DeadS0ul> driver loaded fine
<Tykan> hi there, anyone know why i cant join qukenet? its ays i'm infected with a trojan, but i just installed kubuntu... :(
<DeadS0ul> meh, give it a shot..in kde go to system settings
<silverbirch> ArmedGeek, hey didn't I used to see you at #mandriva?
<Riboflavin> samuli, this eems to work for me... thanks
<silverbirch> if kubuntu installed using a /home, can one update keeping /home intact?
<DeadS0ul> sound and multimedia, then highlight soundsystem.  make sure enable sound system is checked, hit apply and press the test sound button
<Riboflavin> and I can do updates and upgrades from kpackage
<samuli> Riboflavin, no problem.
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: if /home is a seperate partition, then you can speicify not to format/change the partion during the install.  Just don't let the installer automatically paritition
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, okay thanks
<silverbirch> next question - when installing I found I couldn't make a /home partitionm.  Or at least I did, using cfdisk, but partitioner didn't seem to accept it and wouldn't proeed
<silverbirch> so I installed using defaults which didn't seem to have /home
<DeadS0ul> didja specifiy a swap paritition?
<silverbirch> installs beautifully BTW on old PC which has refused other distros
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, in cfdisk - yes - did, and also when using paritioner in kubuntu
<DeadS0ul> did it give you any error =O
<remy_> DeadS0ul the sound system is enable but i hear no sound in the test
<silverbirch> hmm - was only half atending - bad I know, so not sure about errors - went for defaultr install when had problems
<silverbirch> can I make /home after install
<makko> how often a day does adept updater check for updates/
<DeadS0ul> remy_: run kmix and check the volumes
<makko> i mean ?
<makko> is rraajj a correct spelling??
<theine> Hi, could somebody running KDE 3.5.2 check whether http://www.spiegel.de shows properly in konqi?
<rraajj> makko: Why, what's the matter?
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: yeap, just leave space, use cfdisk to make the partition and format it.  and then mount it to see if it works.  if all goes well add an entry into your /etc/fstab
<Trae> any where I could find more kde panel applets?
<makko> rraajj: i mean, are they considered doubled?
<theine> The main page works fine in KDE 3.5.3 but the linked articles do not
<apokryphos> theine: seems to here, yes.
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, how do I mount it?
<DeadS0ul> theine: 3.5.3 here, works great
<makko> how often a day does adept updater check for updates?
<rraajj> makko: The first time I log on to any IRC network (which was 4 years ago), I found that "raj" was a common nickname.
<makko> rraajj: oh, i see
<remy_> DeadS0ul i can't check the volume becasue i have not currently mixer
<rraajj> makko: So, I "made" something which would still give out my name, but is not as common as "raj".
<rraajj> :D
<makko> rraajj: i thought it was a matter of indian phonetics and i wanted to make sure
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: you use the command mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /home
<MetaMorfoziS> Trae: sudo apt-get install kicker-applets
<rraajj> makko: Hehehe. I'm no Indian, by the way. :)
<makko> rraajj: oh, no?
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: you should be able to mount it in kde too, not 100% sure how
<Trae> MetaMorfoziS, k, thanks
<DeadS0ul> <-- indian
<MetaMorfoziS> and is there other one: xmms-kde
<rraajj> makko: Yep. I'm a proud Filipino.
<makko> rraajj: aha
<MetaMorfoziS> it is an xmms control, that very useful, i like it [if you use xmms] 
<Trae> man, I do have to admit I like the normal ubuntu gnome based system updater better
<DeadS0ul> remy_: one sec
<Trae> it's a much cleaner application than the kde one
<makko> DeadS0ul: do people in india still only devanagari, or they also use latin transliterations?
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, thanks booting machine to check
<theine> DeadS0ul: Are you completely sure? Please check out http://www.spiegel.de/sport/fussball/0,1518,420592,00.html
<Trae> and what's up with the engrish?  "system update, goodbye"
<makko> DeadS0ul: still use
<Trae> heh
<MetaMorfoziS> Trae i think allof the kde users using the gnome's package manager:D so apt-get install synaptic:)
<DeadS0ul> I'm in Hong kong and I don't read write hindi =\, speak it though
<h3sp4wn> Can adept deal with apt pinning easily ?
<makko> DeadS0ul: :)
<DeadS0ul> usually teh middle class in India can speak english fine though
<milena> Hello everyone
<noxs> bye all
<makko> how often a day does adept updater check for updates?
<MetaMorfoziS> DeadS0ul: in kcontrol, the keyboard mapping settings can do what you need
<milena> Does anyone know a good way to enable DMA
<DeadS0ul> MetaMorfoziS: I bet!
<DeadS0ul> MetaMorfoziS: can't write in chinese in linux though =\ I need to learn that
<MetaMorfoziS> my english is bad sorry, so type in terminal: kcontrol [it's the kde control panel]  and find regional & blabla options:)
<thoreauputic_> !dma
<DeadS0ul> remy_: can't launch kmix?
<thoreauputic_> !+dma
<ubotu> dma is, like, totally, Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-).  DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<Healot> milena: on your BIOS setting, or oyu mean by "hdparm"
<remy_> i can launch kmix but i have no currently mixer
<DeadS0ul> is like totally? ...it ubotu the channel cheerleading squad?
<thoreauputic_> DeadS0ul: like , absolutely awesomely, dude
<thoreauputic_> :)
<DeadS0ul> like totally!
<thoreauputic_> to the max
<DeadS0ul> remy_: so kmix is in the system tray and greyed out =\
<thoreauputic_> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<milena> hdparm doesn't seem to work
<remy_> DeadS0ul yes
<DeadS0ul> remy_: farked
<rraajj> Hahahaha. You guys sound like the Ninja Turtles or something. =))
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, okay I get / /dev/hda1 9.1: swap 431 Kb.  So heaps of space for /home, but how do I create it thanks?  Use cfdisk?
<DeadS0ul> remy_: you sure you're giving me hte right model for your soundcard?
<silverbirch> no data saved so far DeadS0ul
<milena> Healot: I've tried hdparm,it did change the setting,but how can I save it ?
<remy_> DeadS0ul i am sure.
<dergringo> anyone got kwlan (http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=37041) runnung on dapper?
<Healot> milena: why you need hdparm anyways? you can settle DMA support within BIOS
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: so in cdfisk you see two parittions and a "free space"?
<Healot> btw, milena... /etc/hdparm.conf is the file to save all your hdparm settings
<DeadS0ul> remy_: what's the link to your motherboard model, lemme see the linux drivers they put up =O
<Healot> !dma
<Healot> follow the link, milena
<DeadS0ul> rraajj: Cowa Bunga!
<DeadS0ul> ...I'm like totally, gonna have pizza tonight!
<DeadS0ul> ...but no anchovies
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, no one ext 3 and one swap
<milena> Healot: what link and I cannot access my BIOS (forgot password, don't want to reset at the moment)
<silverbirch> I want to split main parition into / and /home
<rraajj> DeadS0ul: LOL! Dude...!
<DeadS0ul> alright delete / parition so you see free space
<Healot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA --<< this one... btw
<DeadS0ul> hey wait, this isn't a live system right? no data on'em at all right?
<Healot> I hate people who hate reading!
<milena> Healot: thank you
<silverbirch> even though the system is intsalled, can I change partitions?  I haven't saved anything or touched the install yet
<remy_> DeadS0ul i think you want that   http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=20&CatID=2390&SubCatID=100
<DeadS0ul> you're gonna lose all the data if you split the partitons this way =O
<milena> Healot: And I kind of don't like people who hate no-readers
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, I don't have any data - but will the install have to be done again
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: yeah it will =\
<DeadS0ul> you're gonna have to resize the parittion if you want to keep the installation, I dunno of any linux programs that do that though
<samuli> gtparted does that.
<samuli> gparted even.
<samuli> but might bork your harddrive too :)
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, huh - that's what I thought.  Annoyed because used cfdisk to make partitons then kubuntu wouldn't use them so installed with default, but I know at LUG they did install and made own partitons
<goldenear>  gtparted does that. <- you mean qtparted I guess
<DeadS0ul> yeah I did too
<h3sp4wn> Use fdisk instead of cfdisk and reboot after you have done it
<silverbirch> but anyway - it is installed, and works so will now configure to myt liking
<remy_> DeadS0ul ...
<DeadS0ul> qtparted resizes partitions
<DeadS0ul> remy_: i looking at the site remy_ =D please be patient
<remy_> DeadS0ul ok sorry
<silverbirch> h3sp4wn, hmm wondered if I ought to reboot after using cfdisk before starting intall
<h3sp4wn> sometimes you get that you must reboot for the partition tables to be altered (some error) with fdisk
<DeadS0ul> remy_: dammit, it is the right driver..wonder what I'm doing wrong >|
<remy_> DeadS0ul and if i install the via website driver?
<DeadS0ul> remy_: k try this, in system settings -> sound & multimedia -> sound system. ..clickon the hardware tab
<silverbirch> h3sp4wn, I remeber with pclos I had to d that - had forgfotten
<h3sp4wn> silverbirch: Maybe it will work fine 90% of the time (or even 99% of the time) but I have never had a failed install (I still use a partition for /boot also - I am building a squashfs based rescue system to go inside it)  - Is there no way you can just backup what you need to another machine ?
<remy_> DeadS0ul then...
<DeadS0ul> remy_: then change the audio device to Advanced Linux Sound Architecture and hit apply
<Master_Shake> compiz.real: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<makko> how often a day does adept updater check for updates?
<Master_Shake> I get that error with compiz
<Master_Shake> I'm using the proprietary ati drivers. Does anyone else in here have the same problem?
<silverbirch> h3sp4wn, this is a "play" machiner, so no need of worry of lost data.  Just curious about getting the partitions, as I know at LUG thatr they did get them set
<Master_Shake> makko, Once a day.
<DeadS0ul> remy_: then restart kmix ..
<goldenear> Master_Shake: compiz/xgl doesn't work with KDE yet
<Master_Shake> Ah.
<Master_Shake> I'm using Gnome.
<h3sp4wn> silverbirch: The alternative cd is alot better when it comes to that sort of stuff
<Master_Shake> No one was helping me in the other channel.
<remy_> DeadS0ul nothing change
<Master_Shake> goldenear, If you run Compiz, then gnome-window-decorator, you can run kicker and konqueror after that, it's basically KDE from there.
<goldenear> Master_Shake: here is mostly a kde channel...
<terror_> "sudo dpkg --configure -a" does not work.  =(
<h3sp4wn> silverbirch: Never fails at the LUG they probably used that
<Master_Shake> goldenear, I know.
<goldenear> Master_Shake: I know
<goldenear> lol
<DeadS0ul> remy_: dammit =\
<DeadS0ul> remy_: i'm not sure what's wrong then sorry =\
<silverbirch> h3sp4wn, no they didn't but their fingers so quick, and I am so new - couldn't always follow :-)
<makko> Master_Shake: thank you
<remy_> DeadS0ul and the website driver?
<goldenear> Master_Shake: I hope kde-window-decor and kde-compiz will soon work as well as the gnome conterpart
<makko> Master_Shake: can this be changed?
<makko> Master_Shake: any config file?
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, think it was dapper beta
<DeadS0ul> remy_: it's teh same driver
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: I used a recent dapper beta =\
<remy_> DeadS0ul ok and where can i find more help?
<h3sp4wn> silverbirch: They should have just used the netboot image from a local ftp mirror - I hate using cd's they always get scratched
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, I had it installed also - using defaults, but almost certain LUG had / /home as well as swap
<DeadS0ul> probably in #linux on the undernet, but they aren't nice to newbies =\, they'll just make you read everything
<terror_> plis, help, "sudo dpkg --configure -a" does not work.
<silverbirch> h3sp4wn, hm - well it was my d/l and burn, but installed
<remy_> DeadS0ul ok thanks
<Master_Shake> makko, Can what be changed?
<h3sp4wn> silverbirch: the alternative cd has much more verbose error checking (used to be called the install cd)
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: strange stuff.  you don't mind doing a reinstall?
<makko> Master_Shake: adept notifier's checking for updates once a day.
* Master_Shake shrugs.
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, well I have nothing to lose :-)
<silverbirch> trying to boot and getting "erro 24"
<DeadS0ul> remy_: hey try this.  type in lspci and paste it to me
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, at the moment can't do anything it is stuck at error 24
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: one thing, did you set the mount points fro the partitions during the install?
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: heh
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, tried to on first attempt didn't work so allowed the defaulta
<remy_> DeadS0ul: http://rafb.net/paste/results/8GkW9b57.html
<terror_> plis, help, "sudo dpkg --configure -a" does not work. :'(
<silverbirch> rebooting is not working
<silverbirch> hmm maybe have to for reinstall
<DeadS0ul> remy_: did you enable the soundcard in your bios?
<silverbirch> keep getting error 24
<remy_> DeadS0ul yes i think
<DeadS0ul> it's not listed here
<DeadS0ul> check it again
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: bad cd =O
<remy_> DeadS0ul ok i come back in few minutes
<DeadS0ul> will do
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, installed fine a few days ago
<DeadS0ul> =\
<judgen> spacelord mfk!!!
<judgen> drunk as a pulp, and happy!
<judgen> =)
<DeadS0ul> world cup fever eh?
<judgen> DeadS0ul:  most definitly
<silverbirch> ah what's happened
<DeadS0ul> england vs paraguay
<DeadS0ul> the matches hven't started yet
<judgen> did any watch germany vs costa rica?
<DeadS0ul> ...he wouldn't be here if they were on
<DeadS0ul> I didn't =(
<Healot> watched
<DeadS0ul> germany won though 4 to 2
<Healot> but slept after halftime
<Healot> yeah 4 -2 btw
<Healot> soccer/football is so manly...
<judgen> DeadS0ul: england unfortunalty ended up in the same group as sedan, england hasnt beat sweden in any game since the 60?
<DeadS0ul> really?
<DeadS0ul> I wanan see what happens to argentina and holland
<judgen> sweden
<judgen> argentine wins
<DeadS0ul> in the group fo death?
<judgen> argentine totally owned even brazil in hte pan-american cup
<DeadS0ul> the serbs are strong this time round  heh
<Healot> #offtopics
<DeadS0ul> same line up?
<judgen> Healot: stopit, kubuntu fans can still talk about other thing than telling total n00bs what to do with thir installations!
<terror_> Argentina rlz
<terror_> Vamos argentina carajoooo
<judgen> DeadS0ul: since the 60??? that woud be silly
<DeadS0ul> haha
<judgen> i hope england wins thoug, maybe they can take that prechous gold medal they have been longing for soo long
<judgen> terror_: true
<judgen> too bad argentina ended up in the same group as italy
<DeadS0ul> with both their strikers injured/just recovered, maybe
<judgen> italy will probably whack the argentinians
<terror_> But Brazil is strong  =(
<DeadS0ul> ...ack you mean there's no england vs argentina tis time round =|
<judgen> terror_:  barzil can loose
<terror_> And England, and Holland
<terror_> =(
<DeadS0ul> Holland vs. Germany, I would love to see that.. hehe
<judgen> DeadS0ul: if youre brittish ,then youre unhappy wioth the non arg/eng right?? LOL!
<judgen> DeadS0ul: holland wins
<judgen> that one
<DeadS0ul> naw i'm in Hong Kong and I work for British Telecom
<judgen> ok
<DeadS0ul> ..and I'm indian.. =|
<terror_> I wish to see USA VS Iran.
<DeadS0ul> hahah
<judgen> iran does not even qualify to the C series of WC
<judgen> the us on the other hand is ranked 9th so they can actually win tis
<judgen> wich i hope
<Healot> USA and Iran can fight on different field, ykwim
<judgen> since then football might actually be a sport to recon with in the us
<DeadS0ul> they didn't do half bad in the last world cup
<judgen> today the us call that non existant sprot "football" instead of the real sport football
<judgen> i mean if its called football you shoudlnt be allowed to use your hand
<DeadS0ul> one of my freinds in high school used to threaten me when I refered to it as 'soccer'
<terror_> The FIFA ranking sux! Mexico is not 5 xD
<Healot> wth it is called "football" while it doesn;t involve using the foot at most of the time
<judgen> and the most pathetic thin is the "world cup" of american football ending i the superbowl. No contenders (except once where there was an aussy team) ever plays in the WORLD cup of american footbal
<terror_> Bah, 4
<YazzY> howdy
<silverbirch> YazzY, hello
<terror_> IN my country calle "football"-
<terror_> Bah, Ftbol
<judgen> DeadS0ul: sure, footabll is the most played sport in the world, why sohould anyone change its name only because the americans has a sport that is similar to rugby, but more for waeklings
<judgen> i mean, american football even has protection built totally overdimensionized?
<YazzY> I upgraded my box to dapper and I cannot play any sound anymore. The strange thing is my sound card is recognized and it seems everything works. I can i.e play mp3s with mpg123 but there is no sound coming out of my speakers or headphones (they work in windows). Any idea what may be wrong ?
<YazzY> silverbirch: hi
<DeadS0ul> here people just place bets on it =D
<judgen> YazzY: you have the wrong sound enviroment
<terror_> They like the american football?(the sport)
<DeadS0ul> YazzY: check the volumes
<YazzY> judgen: i tried alsa, open sound, auto but nothing works
<YazzY> DeadS0ul: i have, did not help
<YazzY> DeadS0ul: i tried kmix, aumix
<judgen> DeadS0ul:  hehe true i didnt think of that (being drunk) almot as i never ask anymore if you have the power cord conneced to you computer
<DeadS0ul> shows the soundcard there?
<YazzY> DeadS0ul: sure
<DeadS0ul> judgen: hehe
<YazzY> DeadS0ul: and i can play sound files, it's just there is no sound coming out of my speakers...
<judgen> YazzY: what soundcard?
<remy_> DeadS0ul i coming back
<remy_> DeadS0ul: and nothing changed
<judgen> YazzY: youre not using the digital outputs are you, since if you do you need additional softeare
<YazzY> judgen: Creative Labs CT4780 SBLive!
<DeadS0ul> lspci still says thesame thing?
<judgen> YazzY: it should work out of the mox since pre-warty
<remy_> DeadS0ul my sound card has been enable
<DeadS0ul> YazzY: 2 soundcards?
<judgen> YazzY: get any errors?
<YazzY> DeadS0ul: i am not sure what it said before since i did not have to check it, but it recognizes my sound device now (lspci)
<YazzY> DeadS0ul: one soundcard
<YazzY> judgen: no errors
<DeadS0ul> remy_: that's strange, why doesn't lspci detect it t hen
<judgen> have you disabled the onboard soundcard in the bios YazzY
<remy_> DeadS0ul i dont know
<YazzY> judgen: it worked on warty and stoped after upgrade to dapper
<DeadS0ul> remy_: paste it for me again
<judgen> i didnt realize until soon that kopete has one of the best graphical irc-clients i ever used
<YazzY> judgen: no, as i said, it works fine when i boot in windows
<DeadS0ul> judgen: you're the only one who thinks that heh
<judgen> YazzY: what does kmix tell you?
<YazzY> and the card is recognized in ubuntu, it just does not send anything out to the speakers
<YazzY> judgen: it says my sound card supports ALSA
<YazzY> and OSS
<judgen> DeadS0ul: tried it? it resembles viosion so good , that i might n ot haveto port it.
<judgen> vision
<sss> hey guys
<DeadS0ul> judgen: what's viosion?  I'm an mirc user =\
<judgen> YazzY: check the volume levels in kmix
<judgen> DeadS0ul: vision
<YazzY> judgen: and at the bottom it lists my sound card as SBLive! Value [CT4780] 
<YazzY> judgen: i have
<DeadS0ul> or that
<YazzY> judgen: i already said i tried that and aumix
<judgen> DeadS0ul: its an BeOS irc client that is the best client for irc ever created
<judgen> YazzY: wierd
<DeadS0ul> judgen: ah, I haven't tried beOS or zeta in a lllllllllloooooooooooooooooong time
<judgen> tried to force a reinstall of alsa?
<sss> can i find konqueror in my sypnatic?
<YazzY> judgen: nope
<YazzY> judgen: why should i?
<YazzY> judgen: i tried OSS as well
<YazzY> and it does not work either
<judgen> DeadS0ul: zeta was a piece of crap untill they started their hardware division... too bad it costs a fortune
<sss> anybody help ?
<judgen> YazzY:  never experienced that problem, EVER actually
<DeadS0ul> YazzY: what bout the switches secton in kmix? have you messed aroudn with those?
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, I had kubuntu 6.06 installed, and dropped it because wanted pclos, but that hates this PC.  So now am doing asnothier installl. I had to use cfdisk to clear old paritions
<remy_> DeadS0ul http://rafb.net/paste/results/pFgrvD89.html
<judgen> YazzY: my sound though started messing around with me after installing broken packages
<YazzY> judgen: i used the supported ones only
<silverbirch> default install didn't give me /home
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: and you made the new partitions?
<remy_> sss konqueror is in the kde-base package
<sss> i know ,but i cant find it
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: manually parition yet?
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, interesting thing is - I thought I made new partitons before install.  But maybe have to make them in live using cfdisk, then reboot, then do install
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, couldn't figure it the partition tool out - cfdisk is so much easier
<DeadS0ul> just try the manual partition for now
<remy_> sss paste me your sources.list
<judgen> cfdisk in ubuntu is unfortunatly not kept up to date, does not support /dev/mapper/* devices created by dmraid
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: yeah I started out with cfdisk, still prefer it =\
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, nah - too complicated, and doesn't work proprerly in dapper anyway
<sss> hold on ,remy
<DeadS0ul> remy_: lemme look up
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: >| ..might need to submit a bug report
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, our messgaes crossed - I like cfdisk as it works
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: *shrug* go for cfdisk then =D
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, I am not PC savvy enough to know the language and what to look for etc
<judgen> dangit, i can almost say that ubuntu with its repos are one of the best things ever happened to to my computer (except beos ofcourse, the speed of an smp beos system is unmatchable to date)
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch:  i'll guide you through it
<DeadS0ul> remy_: hey what motherboard do you have?
<judgen> anyone coding to mpeg4(and all its formats) must lvoe beos and its handbrake(tm) software
<DeadS0ul> remy_: your soundcard might be isa soundcard =\
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, I've partitioned using cfdisk, and am currently installing on other PC - limited specs so slow
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: fun
<sss> remy,i see almost all component of kde in sypnatic ,except konqueror,why
<DeadS0ul> meh I'm hungry, I should grab some dinner soon
<remy_> DeadS0ul k7t pro2-a
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, be about 3rd or 4th install, becasause couldn't figure out to get /home as well as / and swaP
<DeadS0ul> msi?
<judgen> i have a dual opteron 275 (four processors) but im upgrading to a 8way d-core opteron system as soon as socket s-2 arrives
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, GO GET FOOD - GOT TO KEEP HEART AND SOUL GOING :-)
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: haha i went through 3 distros before i stuck with redhard =D
<silverbirch> oh oh sorry
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: yes sir/ma'am
<judgen> that means 16 cpu =)
<DeadS0ul> 16 cpus?
<sss> remy,by the way ,im in ubuntu ,
<DeadS0ul> holy crap
<judgen> beos will fly even better with that hardware
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, yeah I tried a few disrtros
<DeadS0ul> judgen: that sounds expensive =O
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: which ones?
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, PClos on main box and kubuntu on other - looks very good.  Intall for newbie is good
<remy_> sss i don't know
<remy_> sss i am on kubuntu and i have konqueror
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: I ended in debian, don't really care for newbie features now lol
<judgen> the absolute worst hing about beos though is it total lack of gcc3, not really a problem as gcc2,9.5 is faster. but still... now yT is bringing gcc4 ill go back to BeOS for good.. as well as they will have afull vb and java support (not that anyone important ever uses vb .net or c# anyways
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, mandriva was main, but have had at various times, vector, debian, mepis, mandriva (for a year), kubuntu, DSL - but some of these I have installed aND NOT USED MUCH
<remy_> sss but before installing kde-base i think that konqueror is not present
<DeadS0ul> judgen: what's yT?
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, the more I try linux the more I see that debian based stuff is more stable
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: same, after I learned how to use apt, I didn't care for any RH based distros
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, actually - I should say ... the more I use linux
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: how long have you been  using it?
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, yes - started with mandrviva, and hugely helpful community
<judgen> silverbirch: mandriva is still stuck in rpm ell though.. very sad
<judgen> hell
<DeadS0ul> remy_: I'm nost sure what's wrong, but your soundcard isn't being listed here.  It should list under lspci =\
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, seriously since Feb 2005 - but did dabble about 2002 or so, but hardware a bit pathetic
<lunitik> judgen: with tools like urpmi... 'rpm hell' doesn't exist
<DeadS0ul> judgen: mandriva's colour scheme on boot made me delete it right away
<DeadS0ul> urpmi is supposed to be damn good
<lunitik> judgen: rpm hell is simply people trying to use rpm itself as if it were something like apt
<Healot> RPM gets better with yum and yumex
<remy_> DeadS0ul yes msi
<DeadS0ul> or apt-rpms
<lunitik> judgen: rpm is no better or worse than dpkg... and should be compared to nothing else
<silverbirch> judgen, until a couple of months ago I was using mandriva and very happy.  But droves of committed users were leaving so I chabged also.  Manin box pclos, but looking at kuibuntu
<Healot> at least rpmbuild is less messy than checkinstall or dh_make
<judgen> lunitik: i must admit that it has been a while since i tried any non-deb distro but the total perfection og deb has led me to believe that its one of the best distributionssytem avilable
<lunitik> DeadS0ul: apt4rpm is obsolete ...
<lunitik> DeadS0ul: apt4rpm stopped being maintained more than a year ago...
<DeadS0ul> is it =( I used to use that
<lunitik> DeadS0ul: smart will likely become the default... even on Ubuntu
<remy_> DeadS0ul and what is the isa bridge in the lspci
<judgen> today most serious devs supplies deb packages including nero and such
<lunitik> DeadS0ul: Canonical employs the smartpm developer
<judgen> nero still rules them all in gui burning
<judgen> in both the linux and windows as well as mac world
<lunitik> judgen: eh... k3b > nero ... and I'm not just saying that because I use linux  :P
<DeadS0ul> remy_: it bridge that connects your ISA bus to the PCI bus
<lunitik> Nero on Linux is GTK 1.x  ... thus will _never_ be installed on this box
<judgen> lunitik: you cant find hal the features of ner in k3b (and im not saying that because i like nero, only because its true)
<lunitik> judgen: like what?
<judgen> half* nero *
<DeadS0ul> what's smartpm?
<gobbe> last time i used nero for linux it was just a crap-copy of gnomebaker with some eyecandy
<lunitik> judgen: I've never wanted to do something in k3b and had it not be supported
<judgen> lunitik: try nero demo, and tell me after that, what you lack in k3b...
<sokuban> How do you install a package from an RPL file?
<lunitik> DeadS0ul: http://www.answers.com/
<LinuxMonkey-AFK> judgen: im sorry to say but nero under linux is not my favorite
<judgen> lunitik: then you probaly wasnt doing advanced enough stuff
<lunitik> judgen: why? k3b does everything I want to do
<silverbirch> I guess that's one of the things about Linux - choice ...
<lunitik> judgen: how advanced can burning cd's (data, music etc)... and creating ISO's get?
<judgen> im not arguing, im just saying that there is an alternative of the basic needs that oss dous not support yet, and that such efforts should be supported
<remy_> DeadS0ul so what i can do?
<DeadS0ul> remy_: I honestly dunno =\
<jpatrick> silverbirch: it is the thing about Linux
<DeadS0ul> remy_: try another soundcard perhaps
<gobbe> judgen, can you say atleast one feature of nero that you are using and it's not in k3b?
<judgen> lunitik:  you can not dissagree wit this, can yah?
<judgen> gobbe:  yes
<lunitik> judgen: answer gobbe's question
<judgen> i did
<lunitik> judgen: do it
<lunitik> judgen: what oh so important feature do you use that K3B doesn't support?
<gobbe> judgen, and it is?
<sokuban> nvm, I found out how to, use alien right?
<remy_> DeadS0ul yes i have another sound card but i must disable the currently no?
<judgen> sorry, youre all right, maybe i have been using k3b wrongly
<DeadS0ul> remy_: yeah do that
<gobbe> i'm just interested because atleast nero was nothing but a 1:1 copy of gnomebaker when i last tried it :)
<silverbirch> jpatrick, and for newbies like me makes it difficult to choose
<LinuxMonkey-AFK> actually k3b has alot more features than nero if you know how to use them and besides nero is old and out dated
<remy_> DeadS0ul ok i will try it
<remy_> DeadS0ul thanks for your help
<remy_> DeadS0ul bye
<lunitik> gobbe: more likely the other way around, but still  :P
* lunitik goes to watch the England game
<judgen> im not usually a gui user, so it makes me blind to the gui app vhanges
<DeadS0ul> silverbirch: yeahfor me too, ingernal I look for qt/kde apps though
<lunitik> judgen: you use Nero because its what you used on Windows... and is what you are used to... please don't pretend its for other reasons
<gobbe> judgen, and what is the feature that you are using in nero that cannot be found from k3b?
<lunitik> s/its/it's/
<judgen> lunitik:  i usually use beos m no...
<havoc> morning people
<silverbirch> DeadS0ul, I am a computer novice so look for things that work, and go for distros that have everything - ex windows
* lunitik leaves shaking his head
<silverbirch> sorry lunitik
<silverbirch> :-)
<silverbirch> have to be honest
<judgen> i prefer cd/dvdrecord terminal usage, but friends tell me that they prefer nero, maybe because they are former window users but i dont knw
<DeadS0ul> is tehre a game on?
<DeadS0ul> there's a lot of coming from the bars down the street
<DeadS0ul> ...anywya i'm gonna et some food
<gobbe> judgen, so you are not using nero at all?
<silverbirch> judgen, i had problems with using k3b in one install, then got a command on irc , and worked, so always use it now
<judgen> not me personally, but they tell me its nicer than k3b
<judgen> tell me instead what k3b can do that cd/dvdrecord can not doi
<gobbe> i looked features from the nero's www-page and only feature that i see what is missing from k3b is "Digital Audio Extraction for audio tracks"
<linuxmonkey> lol gobbe and we do that with better tools in linux
<judgen> gobbe: that is a nice feaure as you arent allowed (in the us) to do this wihtouth breaking patents
<silverbirch> jug
<gobbe> linuxmonkey, yea
<sokuban> I used alien to install an rpm package, when I did the 'alien -i' command I saw some flashy stuff like the rpm package converted into a deb, then the deb dissapeared after a while. Nothing else came up in Konsole, but can I assume that I installed the package?
<judgen> GOD DAMNIT I HATE POLLEN!
<gobbe> i'll download nero and trie that
<sokuban> or is there a way to check what packages were installed? Remember, I didn't use adept, I did it in Konsole
<silverbirch> judgen, can on ly speakfrom personal experience where I have founds command line worked when k3b didn't.  This was in pclos, and once upgrdaded, problem stopped.
<h3sp4wn> sokuban: Did you use aptitude from the konsole or apt-get ?
<gobbe> judgen, infact cd/dvdrecord is the tool i use if not too lazy and use k3b ;-)
<sokuban> neither, I used 'alien -i'
<silverbirch> judgen, guess I need to get kubuntu installed (in progress on other box)
<silverbirch> again
<sokuban> I don't think I installed it, because if I try the exact same command the same thing happens and I don't get any 'it is already installed error'
<h3sp4wn> I wouldn't use alien
<judgen> silverbirch: kubuntu is the best.. though i prefer the minimal server installation (if youre a cli person you would too)
<h3sp4wn> judgen: Are you running the server kernel ?
<sokuban> just to tell you I typed in 'sudo alien -i /home/sokuban/SDL-1.2.10-1.i386.rpm
<judgen> h3sp4wn: yes
<silverbirch> jug
<judgen> gets very good smp support
<sokuban> >_> so if I don't use alien, how do I install an RPM?
<h3sp4wn> judgen: Do you use kde on it as well ?
<judgen> sokuban: remake the package
<silverbirch> judgen, I use the comand line, but really am a newbies, and don't have commands at my elbow, so to speak
<judgen> h3sp4wn: only when i need vlc or konqueror
<sokuban> or can I get SDL through apt-get somehow?
<judgen> sokuban: yes
<noaXess> what you guys with laptop prefere... kpowersave or klaptop?
<Hobbsee> kpowersave.
<sokuban> oh, so how do I get SDL without all the mess >_>
<Anon> hi
<judgen> noaXess_kubuntu: depends on architecture
<judgen> sokuban: do you only need the sdl libs or do you need some kind of runtime?
<Anon> erm
<h3sp4wn> judgen: I don't suppose interactive performance on kde would be any slower with 4 opterons - But I am a fan of real time preemption (makes kubuntu actually feel fast)
<judgen> sokuban: do a "sudo apt-get install libsdl*"
<noaXess> judgen: 2ghz centrino, fglrx
<sokuban> just the libs >_> thanks
<judgen> then kpowersave, if you have an amd then you shouls also look into the powernow kernel
<Anon> I'd need help to install an application...
<judgen> sokuban: yes its only the libs
<Anon> I got some problem
<judgen> Anon: what app
<Anon> related to kubuntu
<Anon> the problem is I got both rpm and tar versions
<Anon> but...
<Anon> rpm can be install
<judgen> plz use ont line
<Anon> ?
<sokuban> umm I got a wierd error
<Anon> ont line?
<sokuban> I'll pastebin it
<judgen> why do you want rpm??
<Anon> me?
<Anon> no
<Anon> erm
<Anon> kubuntu can't find both rpm and make
<judgen> what app?
<linuxmonkey> this is odd, I add a nfs entry in my /etc/fstab and run sudo mount -a and it mounts the NFS but the command line freeze, anyone know why?
<Anon> what is ont line btw?
<silverbirch> seems to me kubuntu has huge repos
<Anon> repos?
<Hobbsee> repositories
<Hobbsee> silverbirch: er, isnt that the idea?
<Anon> hmm
* judgen is off drinking beer and hitting people that think nationalizm is good! fudge those bastard d-wads!
<Hobbsee> !rpm
<ubotu> somebody said rpm was the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debian's DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<Anon> judgen...
<judgen> im off
<Hobbsee> Anon: ^
<Anon> I don't care about rpm or tgz
<Anon> but I can't find both rpm nor make executables
<Anon> oops
<Anon> he's gone
* myriams is back.
<jpatrick> Anon: I think you scared  him
<Anon> uh...
<Anon> I'm a nice boy....
<Anon> :)
<jpatrick> :)
<Hobbsee> Anon: make should be in build-essentials
<sokuban> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15467
<silverbirch> Hobbsee, hmm - so far seems to me it is so very easy to add stuff.  I DO have to say had pretty good experience with mandriva, but so far apt-get better
<sokuban> is that error bad?
<Hobbsee> silverbirch: yay :)
<Anon> well yes
<Anon> but...
<Anon> under add apps->development there are no items
<Anon> so I can't add make
<Anon> unless...
<Anon> I install gcc?
<silverbirch> Hobbsee, :-)
<Hobbsee> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<Anon> but there again...I prolly can't do it...
<Anon> if I get rpm or tgz packagres
<Hobbsee> the rpm you might be able to use alien on, otherwise, if you compile the tgz package, that should work
<silverbirch> Hobbsee, main distro still pclos, but kubuntu looking very likely - just the admin thin
<Hobbsee> what program is this, anyway?
<Hobbsee> silverbirch: you've got those admin problems?
<Anon> anyway I use kubuntu 606
<Anon> shouldn't it came with all the necessary already installed?
<sokuban> is this error bad? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15467
<silverbirch> Hobbsee, probably not - setting up box for sister who hasn't used linus - but she is very smart
<Hobbsee> silverbirch: girls are good wiht figuring stuff like that out :)
<Hobbsee> silverbirch: define "the admin thing" then
<silverbirch> Hobbsee, :-)
<silverbirch> thanks
<gustavo> wh
<Hobbsee> Anon: not stuff to compile, which program are you trying to install?
<Hobbsee> sokuban: er, yes it is
<Anon> lemme see
<gustavo> where can i find more repositories for kubuntu 6?
<sokuban> umm so what happened?
<silverbirch> I uyse PCLos but wondering about kubuntu now :-)
<Anon> gustavo... italian?
<sokuban> how am I supposed to install libsdl?
<gustavo> ano.. brazilian
<Anon> avg
<Anon> I see
<gustavo> why?
<Anon> it's an antivirus
<Anon> It sounds like an italian name
<DeadS0ul> you don't really need it
<gustavo> and u
<gustavo> where are u from?
<linuxmonkey> tring to write to a NFS drive and its so slow over the 100mbit network . 300KB/s anyone know why its so slow?
<DeadS0ul> I GOT DINNER =D
<Hobbsee> silverbirch: :)
<Anon> ok, but any other package show thesame problem
<Anon> I got to get rid of it
<Anon> anyways
<Anon> gustavo... italian
<silverbirch> back soon
<DeadS0ul> linuxmonkey: how'd you test it's throughput =O
<gustavo> anon ... i have a friend from bolonha
<Anon> bologna?
<gustavo> yeah
<Anon> :)
<linuxmonkey> Deadsoul i download stuff from the web faster
<gustavo> where can i find more repositories for kubuntu 6?
<visik7> gustavo: what apps yo don't have ?
<Anon> sob...
<jpatrick> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<gustavo> an dvd player for example
<gustavo> i want to play a movie in my notebook
<sokuban> wait, does the error I got mean that libsdl is already installed?
<jpatrick> gustavo: KMPlayer / Codeine
<DeadS0ul> linuxmonkey: meh, I tthought you used something to benchmark it
<steveire> hey. I've installed ubuntu with gnome, which I don't like, so I'm going to reinstall kde. If i aptitude install kde-core, it will be fully funtioning, right?
<Anon> DeadS0ul... what's a good firewall for fubuntu?
<linuxmonkey> no man im currently transfering ogg files and its creepy slow
<Anon> smoothwall?
<DeadS0ul> steveire: apt-get install kubuntu-destkop
<DeadS0ul> desktop even
<Anon> desktop even?
<DeadS0ul> ..firewall? linux's netfilter
<Anon> netfilter?
<Anon> I'll look for it
<Anon> thanks
<DeadS0ul> Anon: in 2.6 it's known as iptables
<Anon> 2.6?
<Anon> what?
<DeadS0ul> kernel 2.6.
<skorpion> hi...i've just installed kubuntu 6.06...can someone help with ati-flgrx?
<steveire> I don't want openoffice, and other stuff that comes in if I do that. I figure I can get kde-core, and then add exactly what I want to it.
<Anon> kubuntu 606 uses it?
<Anon> I guess it does
<Anon> ok
<DeadS0ul> Anon:  yeah, almost all linux do
<skorpion> i've to install it for my graphic card
<Anon> smoothwall is bad btw?
<Anon> I read it had good response
<makko> in kubuntu, why isn't amarok compiled with libvisual support?
<Anon> woah... it's a torrent of questions here... :)
<DeadS0ul> skorpion: you probobly need the restricted kernel modules, add multiverse and universe to your repositories, and apt-get install linux-restricted-modules for your kernel
<skorpion> maybe
<skorpion> i've only a problem
<DeadS0ul> Anon: i dunno about smoothwall =\
<steveire> I'll install kde-core and see what happens, so
<Anon> I see. btw DeadS0ul ... how comes I can't find make in kubuntu?
<DeadS0ul> find? make?
<Anon> I can't find make to compile tgz packages
<Anon> nor rpm to install rpm images
<DeadS0ul> you have gcc installed?
<noaXess> how can i install a deb package?
<Anon> (though rpm is for red hat)
<noaXess> have downloaded one..
<makko> how does the "number of engine buffers" ("engine.buffers.audio_num_buffers:230") translate as ram mebibites (occupied)?
<Chousuke> Anon: you can't install rpms on Ubuntu
<skorpion> dpkg -i name of package
<gustavo> codeine is not working and kplayer too
<skorpion> noaXess
<noaXess> skorpion: aha.. not with apt-get
<Chousuke> Anon: you can use Alien to convert  them, but that's not recommended
<skorpion> sorry
<skorpion> :D
<Anon> DeadS0ul... no and it isn't inside "add/remove applications" either
<Anon> I know Chousuke.. I read it somewhere
<makko> Anon: in kubuntu, why isn't amarok compiled with libvisual support?
<DeadS0ul> Anon in console type sudo apt-get install gcc ? i'm not good with compilers though =D
<Anon> makko.. I'm a total noob too
<Anon> about linux...
<makko> Anon: oh...
<makko> Anon: then do you need help?
<makko> Anon: :)
<Anon> I tryed to find tutorials...
<DeadS0ul> Makko there's a channel for amarok
<Anon> I joined because I couldn't find a way to get rid of it by myself...
<Anon> erm DeadS0ul...
<Anon> is it a way to download it?
<DeadS0ul> yeah? sorry I'm eating dinnner heh
<Anon> np
<DeadS0ul> get rid of what again?
<Anon> it's enough you reply even slowly...
<Anon> my problem with make...
<DeadS0ul> i have a sudden urge to go play WoW..must..fight it..must..
<DeadS0ul> ah
<DeadS0ul> launch konsole ..
<Anon> lol.. warcraft uh?
<Anon> yes?
<gustavo> can any onde help me to play a dvd in my kubuntu
<DeadS0ul> yeah =\
<rosemary> looks like this install using cfdisk to make partiions worked
<Anon> then?
<Anon> btw...
<DeadS0ul> type in dpkg -l | grep gcc
<Anon> DeadS0ul... I ain't under kubuntu right now...
<DeadS0ul> rosemary: sweet =D
<Anon> hmm
<DeadS0ul> oh
<DeadS0ul> in windows atm?
<Anon> to find it using grep
<rosemary> DeadS0ul: yep
<Anon> ok
<Anon> yes
<Anon> windows
<Anon> root shell right DeadS0ul?
<DeadS0ul> usually Gcc is installed by default ..you should have make
<DeadS0ul> a shell, yeah =D
<Anon> it should.. but looks like it isn't shipped with kubuntu...
<DeadS0ul> ...meh I can't wait to sink my teeth into this portugese egg tart
<samuli> gcc isn't shipped with ubuntu or kubuntu
<DeadS0ul> Anon I doubt that =\
<h3sp4wn> you need build-essential
<DeadS0ul> really?
<samuli> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Anon> see
<Anon> T_T
<DeadS0ul> there ya go
<Anon> lol
<DeadS0ul> build-essential, I remember seeing that her somewhere
<Anon> apt-get with internet?
<DeadS0ul> or your cd in teh drive
<DeadS0ul> internet would be better
<Anon> better...I didn't conigure linux yet
<steveire> OK, well I've installed kde-core. I'm going to log out of here, and hopefully log into kde...
<samuli> it's a meta-package that installs gcc, make and who knows what :)
<Anon> I see
<Anon> the same with alien?
<DeadS0ul> samuli: all that probably installed whenI installed module-assistant
<simp> what systems do edubuntu and xubuntu use?(i know that ubuntu uses gnome and kubuntu uses kde)
<Anon> or is it an integrated shell command?
<DeadS0ul> Anon: alien converts rpms to debs, it's hack and not recommended
<samuli> deadsoul, dunno about that.
<skorpion> DeadS0ul sorry....with the ati's installer i can't generate packages for ubuntu 6.06...this is my problem...i've linux-restricted-modules...what can i do?
<Anon> yep
<Anon> ok
<Anon> I'll try tgz packages then
<samuli> Anon, just type sudo apt-get install build-essential in terminal.
<Anon> ok, ok
<samba-ldap> hi @all
<DeadS0ul> skorpion: find out your kenrel vrsion, using uname -r
* CaBlGuY rubs his eyes and tries to focus on the screen.,.  -_0
<samuli> Anon, take it from the repos. It's by far easier and the preferred method anyways.
<samba-ldap> i there a specialist for remastering
<Anon> I wrote down that command
<DeadS0ul> then install the appropriate restricted module package for it
<Anon> samuli...
<h3sp4wn> skorpion: why cannot you generate packages for 6.06 ?
<skorpion> i've already done
<skorpion> :D
<Anon> I can't even insatall a firewall
<samuli> Anon, yes?
<Anon> so there's no way I connect to internet
<rosemary> bye guys
<samuli> Anon, how do you irc then?
<skorpion> h3sp4wn it gets an error and brakes
<DeadS0ul> rosemary: cya
<Anon> bye rosemary
<skorpion> so i can't install it
<Anon> windows samuli
<h3sp4wn> skorpion: using ./ati-driver-installer-8.25.18-x86.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/6.06
<skorpion> i try
<Anon> I decided to use linux only lately
<samuli> Anon, okay. So your real problem is that you don't have working internet connection in linux.
<Anon> right now no
<Anon> till I configure my machine the right way
<h3sp4wn> skorpion: that is the same version that is available with apt though in dapper
<DeadS0ul> you don't need a firewall for that heh
<skorpion> ok
<CaBlGuY> Anon are u running dapper?
<Anon> nope
<CaBlGuY> Anon:  what distro then?
<Anon> I don't need a firewall DeadS0ul?
<Anon> kubuntu 6.06
<samuli> Anon, no you don't.
<DeadS0ul> to get on the net =O
<CaBlGuY> Anon: no, u don't need a firewall with Linux
<Anon> why?
<Anon> viruses are theretoo
<CaBlGuY> Anon:  ok, so you ARE RUNNING DAPPER..
<h3sp4wn> It depends if you have open ports
<CaBlGuY> THAT'S WHAT 6.06 IS..
<Anon> i see
<skorpion> hahah
<Anon> dapper...
<skorpion> :D
<CaBlGuY> OOpps sorry bout the caps..
<Anon> well h3sp4wn...
<CaBlGuY> yes dapper
<havoc> h3sp4wn: morning
<Anon> how am I supposed to close prots without a firewall?
<samuli> anon, ubuntu doesn't listen to any ports by default, so it's safe.
<h3sp4wn> havoc: morning
<Anon> oh...
<CaBlGuY> and should have no problem getting online form the main install.. unless you got some lkinda hardware it doens't recongnise..
<Anon> O_O
<samuli> Anon, iptables
<Anon> wooo
<samuli> anon, but might as well use firestarter, it's good.
<h3sp4wn> Anon: If you have a machine on permenantly with a public ip address and open ports you should use a firewall
<Anon> well, ok
<Anon> I'm trying to look for antiviruses, firewalls etc...
<Anon> but the problem right know is to install gcc packsge...
<CaBlGuY> U don't need a firewall with Linux unless you logging intoi your root account and using it all the time...
<Anon> after I do it I'll step onwards
<h3sp4wn> samuli: Any idea about qos using ipt_CONNTRACK (with the mangle table)
<makko> DeadS0ul: i know there's a channel for amarok, but they sent me here because they don't know how to help me compile amarok
<Anon> yes...
<samuli> h3sp4wn: no :)
<CaBlGuY> Anon:  with Linuxm, that isn't nesacery..
<makko> DeadS0ul: could you please help me?
<Anon> I got it...
<makko> DeadS0ul: i don't know how or what to compile
<DeadS0ul> makko: i dunno about it either =\
<Anon> mplayer makko
<DeadS0ul> oh
* havoc uses shorewall, but on his router/gateway box, not his workstation
<Anon> or vlc maybe
<makko> Anon: well, i want to use amarok, not mplayer :)
<DeadS0ul> makko: what're you trying to do
<DeadS0ul> Anon: haha you havnet' tried amarok
<Anon> oops
<CaBlGuY> makko:  EEwwwwWWwwWW   Amrok..   :-O
<CaBlGuY> :p
<Anon> I dunno what the is...
<DeadS0ul> Anon: it's the best mp3 player on linux atm
<Anon> :)
<Anon> oo-key
<CaBlGuY> or NOT
<vinboy> why do u wan to compile amarok urself?
<samuli> makko, you don't need compile anything.. just apt-get amarok
<DeadS0ul> when you gt into linux, apt-get install amarok
<Anon> next app I'll look for then :)
<CaBlGuY> no..
<DeadS0ul> CaBlGuY: i know what you mean, i use juk
<DeadS0ul> don't like amarok that much
<CaBlGuY> when u get it installed, sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<h3sp4wn> samuli: I prioritise outgoing ssh above anything else but haven't managed to do anything else with it
<fek> moin
<Anon> btw... sudo apt-get install build-essential is to install from web... what's the syntax to install from cd?
<CaBlGuY> Anon:  u don't need all that to install form CD, it does the install automatically..
<DeadS0ul> =O, crap I dunno I always get it from the net these days XD
<SkOrPiOn> h3sp4wn, it doesn't work
<makko> samuli: my amarok doesn't support libvisual
<CaBlGuY> U mearly answer a few basic questions.. and that's it..
<makko> samuli: this is why they say i need to recompile it
<SkOrPiOn> maybe i need something
<Bazzi> Anon: afaik is build-essential not on the cd...
<Anon> bohooo
<Anon> so I need to connect...
<Anon> :\
<Bazzi> ohnoes the internets!
<DeadS0ul> Anon:  what do you use DSL? or modem?
<Anon> and if I wanna the install package?
<CaBlGuY> Anon:  just DL the ISO image, burn it, and install..
<CaBlGuY> easy as pie..
<h3sp4wn> Sk0rpiOn: Why are you not installing from the repos ?
<Anon> I dled iso of kubuntu...
<h3sp4wn> Sk0rpiOn: Custom kernel ?
<Anon> I installed it too
<SkOrPiOn> no
<Anon> no
<Anon> oops
<Anon> :)
<CaBlGuY> Yikes..  OK, then CROSS YOUR FINGERS, and burn the IsO..   :p
<SkOrPiOn> you suggest me repos?
<Anon> did it already...
<Anon> CaBlGuY...
<CaBlGuY> Anon:  u got Kubuntu installed??????
<Anon> looks like essentials aren't inside the cd
<Anon> YES!!!
<DeadS0ul> yeah, he hasn't hooked it up to the net yet
<CaBlGuY> :-O
<jpatrick> Anon: should be
<CaBlGuY> Ummmm  ok, u got the wrong CD then..
<Anon> nope
<Anon> from the site...
<Anon> erm
<h3sp4wn> the desktop cd doesn't have any deb's on it at all does it ?
<CaBlGuY> yea, WRONG CD..
<Anon> kubuntu site
<Anon> meh
<makko> samuli: do you understand what i mean?
<CaBlGuY> Every CD has all the stuff on it
<Anon> it isn't the live version...
<CaBlGuY> OH..
<Anon> it's the full version
<CaBlGuY> Live versions suk..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<Anon> 700mb...
<Anon> it's the full pack
<DeadS0ul> the things people put on youtube
<CaBlGuY> Anon:  if it's the "full pack" why aint it got all the esentials??
<samuli> makko, yeah.. you compiled it yourself but didn't have libvisual-devs?
<Anon> how am I supposed to know?
<h3sp4wn> I didn't think build-essential  was on the default cd's at all
<Anon> :\
<makko> samuli: no, i installed the official one
<CaBlGuY> I'll tell ya..
<makko> samuli: ... which has no libvisual support
<CaBlGuY> Y Because u got the wrong CD's..
<CaBlGuY> that's why..
<samuli> makko, ahh, ok.
<makko> samuli: or at least i can't enable it from amarok... it says no plugin available
<Anon> CaBlGuY...
<samuli> makko, have you tried the amarok1.4 repos?
<Anon> if you gon in kubuntu site there aren't many packages...
<makko> samuli: no!!...? what is that?
<CaBlGuY> If you go into Kubunti, will u be able to do a sudo apt-get update?
<samuli> makko, are you using dapper??
<makko> samuli: yes
<Hobbsee> !amarok1.4
<Anon> only one in several mirrors
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hobbsee
<makko> samuli: dapper kubuntu 06 06
<CaBlGuY> Anon, yes there are sir.. I've been there..
<makko> samuli: the live cd (desktop)
<makko> samuli: final
<samuli> makko, ok. one sec.
<Anon> hmm
<Anon> going too CaBlGuY
<Anon> lemme take a look
<h3sp4wn> Anon: Could you burn the dvd ?
<Anon> yes
<samuli> makko, deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main
* CaBlGuY reminds himself AGAIN why he installed base Ubuntu THEN insalled KDE 3.5   
<h3sp4wn> Anon: I think the dvd has all of main on it
<h3sp4wn> Anon: Which would include gcc etc
<makko> samuli: oh, thank you. this is another repo!
<Anon> ok, I'm there
<Anon> I dled the cd
<Anon> not the torrent
<makko> samuli: but are you sure it includes support for visualisations?
<CaBlGuY> well, im off for a bit..  have fun Anon...  ;)
<makko> samuli: and any idea why the official ubuntu repos don't include visualisations then?
<Anon> thanks CaBlGuY
<Anon> :\
<samuli> makko, I've always thought they do.. never used the visuals myself though.
<makko> samuli: got it
<makko> samuli: thanks
<Anon> even though I download the CD... shouldn't the essentials at least be there?
<Anon> ...
<Anon> they're essentials after all
<samuli> Anon, I don't think they're on any of the cd's
<Anon> nor cd nor dvd u?
<Anon> damn
<samuli> ubuntu-users aren't really supposed to be compiling their own progs, it's doesn't fit the ubuntu ideology.
<samuli> they are on the dvd for sure.
<Anon> olright
<samuli> would be mad if they weren't
<Anon> hoe can you install packages then?
<Anon> .deb files?
<Anon> tgz packs need make
<samuli> anon.. you know you could just get the build-essential debs with windows and move them to ubuntu.
<h3sp4wn> It is not against the ubuntu ideology to compile programs I don't think] 
<samuli> Anon, dpkg -i name.deb
<DeadS0ul> Anon: : leanred to use adept
<Anon> hmm
<Anon> and.. where am I supposed to find essential? (url)
<h3sp4wn> you would have to find out all the dependancies though (remember dpkg-dev which is in build essential depends on alot of other stuff)
<Anon> I can't download the full dvd from torrent...
<Anon> hmm
<Anon> sounds complex
<h3sp4wn> Anon: If you can get the dvd it would be alot easier
<Anon> uh,uh
<Anon> but they ARE there for sure right?
<h3sp4wn> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/release/ubuntu-6.06-dvd-i386.iso
<Anon> I don't wanna download a DVD in a week to find they aren't inside...
<h3sp4wn> If you have a slow connection it is probably not a good idea
<jpatrick> Anon: they are
<Anon> THAKNS for the link
<Anon> OKAY!
<Anon> I'm gonna get it
<Anon> wooo 3,5Gb
<iNiku> hmm, has anyone received any updates in the past few days?
<Anon> in download ...
<Anon> :D
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: yes
<samuli> Anon, why don't you just download the debs and burn them?
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: from security.ubuntu.com
<Anon> well..
<Anon> where?
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: did you get the automatic notification in the system tray?
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: or did you apt-get update manually?
<samuli> if all you need is build-essential packages no idea to download dvd's worth of stuff.
<Anon> samuli.. where?
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: I think
<jpatrick> Anon: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Anon> thanks
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: I'm pretty sure the notifier doesn't work right for me
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: it does pop up after I do a manual apt-get update
<samuli> you need check out the depencies carefully though.
<SkOrPiOn> yeeees!
<iNiku> but it never seems to notice any updates by itself
<Anon> samuli... dependencies?
<h3sp4wn> samuli: The problem is build-essential has dpkg-dev as a dependancy which in turn depends on dpkg (>= 1.13.1), perl5, perl-modules, cpio (>= 2.4.2-2), patch (>= 2.2-1), make, binutils
<Anon> in the project?
<iNiku> anyone else experiencing that?
<SkOrPiOn> h3sp4wn i need this: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.3-base gcc-3.4 module-assistant build-essential debhelper fakeroot dh-make debconf libstdc++5
<SkOrPiOn> ;)
<SkOrPiOn> now works
<Anon> I dunno what you're talking about samuli
<SkOrPiOn> someone from italy?
<Anon> packs like perl etc?
<Anon> yes
<Anon> ciao SkOrPiOn
<samuli> h3sp4wn, that's because build-essential is a meta-package and only contains a list of other packages.
<SkOrPiOn> ciao bello
<SkOrPiOn> ;)
<Anon> :)
<iNiku> anyone know where the adept notifier can be configured?
<SkOrPiOn> faccio schifo con l'inglese ma mi alleno
<SkOrPiOn> :)
<h3sp4wn> samuli: I know why its just it makes it difficult to manually download the debs
<samuli> Anon, download the packages h3sp4wn mentioned.
<Anon> fai bene
<Anon> hmm
<samuli> h3sp4wn: yeah.. but it's still faster than dowloading 3,5GB worth of crap :)
<h3sp4wn> libc6-dev | libc-dev, gcc (>= 4:4.0), g++ (>= 4:4.0), make, dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.5)
<Anon> samuli... what pack?
<Anon> there's a load of text but I can't recognize anything important
<samuli> Anon, those are the packages you need.
<Anon> libc6-dev | libc-dev, gcc (>= 4:4.0), g++ (>= 4:4.0), make, dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.5) <-?
<samuli> Anon, wait a sec.
<Anon> sure
<Anon> I won't move
<DeadS0ul> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIeIWkK0t4s&search=evolution%20of%20dance
<DeadS0ul> has anyone seen that
<DeadS0ul> it's insane!
<Anon> evolution of dance?
<DeadS0ul> yeah =O
<Anon> that is?
<Anon> a game?
<LeeJunFan> What should I use for vector graphics? I just need to make some simple objects that aren't so simple with a standard gfx editor like gimp. :)
<DeadS0ul> no
<samuli> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<DeadS0ul> comedy
<Anon> comedy...
<Anon> a movie...
<Anon> I see
<DeadS0ul> yeap
<DeadS0ul> stand up comedy
<Anon> :)
<DeadS0ul> this guy just does all these dances
<DeadS0ul> it's funky
<samuli> Anon, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15468
<Anon> hmm
<Anon> going
<samuli> Anon, download all the packages in the "following extra packages will be installed along with the build-essential.deb and you should be fine
<grothesk> Hi!
<gnox> does anyone have a clue why IRC works only when i switch port forwarding off on my WGR614v6 router?
<DeadS0ul> gnox identd server
<DeadS0ul> forward port 113 =P
<Anon> I'll look into it samuli
<grothesk> Where may I get kradio for kubuntu-Dapper-i386?
<DeadS0ul> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<DeadS0ul> grothesk: follow that link!
<grothesk> Can't find it in multiverse!
<gnox> wasn't 6667 the irc port?
<DeadS0ul> =\ for...pirate dowloads?
<gnox> why would i want to download pirated software using kubuntu? all the programs i need are free
<Anon> lol
<Anon> yeah...
<grothesk> apt-cache search kradio  delivers nothing.
<DeadS0ul> you added the multiverse repositories to your sources list?
<grothesk> Sure!
<DeadS0ul> and you rand apt-get update?
* havoc tries easyubuntu
<grothesk> Sure!
<gnox> I'd even say Amarok is single handedly responsible for me never wanting to leave kubuntu again ^^
<samuli> good!
<DeadS0ul> hmm crap I don't have it either nwo
<samuli> gnox, it works in gnome too :)
<Anon> how gnome and kde differ? gfx libs?
<Anon> can't they be installed to make them compatible?
<h3sp4wn> gnox: I don't like the v6 WGR614 it only has 1mb flash and 8mb ram - the v3 is ok
<samuli> Anon, kde and gnome apps use totally different libraries.
<h3sp4wn> gnox: I have no chance of debugging why vxworks does that either
<Anon> samuli.. I thought it but they can't be installed to make guis compatible?
<Anon> that's weird
<Anon> well
<samuli> Anon, yeah. it sort of is.. I
<Anon> I guess it'd need lotta work maybe
<samuli> I'm no programmer so I don't know why gnome apps can't use gtk+ in kde and vice versa with qt in gnome.
<Anon> but it could be done likely
<gnox> I even want to keep kubuntu after I made my install FUBAR 12 times in one week
<earHertz> I'm trying (and failing) to apt-get install kedevelop3. what can I do?
<Anon> i see...
<Anon> what about installing kde under ubuntu?
<Anon> shouldn't it work?
<samuli> Anon, easy as stealing pie.
<h3sp4wn> earHertz: sudo aptitude install kde-devel
<gnox> now my kubuntu problems are over
<Anon> see
<h3sp4wn> earHertz: It will install alot of stuff but you will have most of what you need
<Anon> so you have both gnome and kde
<samuli> Anon, I have both kde and gnome on my system.
<Anon> problem solved
<Anon> :)
<samuli> Anon, problem is that gnome applications look crap in kde and vice versa.
<Anon> uh...
<Anon> can't u choose which gui to use?
<Anon> and restart linux or something?
<samuli> of course.
<samuli> I can log out and start session in gnome.
<Anon> better than nothing I guess
<samuli> It's o-kay.
<Anon> :)
<earHertz> h3sp4wn: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "kde-devel"
<ashridah> mm. fortunately kde has a control panel page that lets you set gtk to mimic kde a bit, but it has issues.
<earHertz> I should note I started with ubuntu and installed kde over it, if that makes a difference
<h3sp4wn> earHertz: You need to enable universe
<Hobbsee> !info kde-devel dapper
<h3sp4wn> !universe
<ubotu> kde-devel: (the K Desktop Environment development files and modules), section universe/kde, is extra. Version: 5:45ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<earHertz> In /etc/apt/sources.list?
<h3sp4wn> yes
<h3sp4wn> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<earHertz> did that (in vi)
<stom> hi
<h3sp4wn> earHertz: Well you either did it wrong or haven't run sudo aptitude update or sudo apt-get update
<earHertz> I did not run update
<Anon> samuli... I tryed to look for amarok... I got the url.. http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14/pool-dapper/amarok_1.4.0a-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Anon> is it correct?
<h3sp4wn> That meta-package installs most of what you need (but is probably some stuff you will never use)
<Anon> or is it for gnome?
<Bazzi> Anon, use the repository.
<Anon> hmm?
<Bazzi> dont install the deb manually
<Anon> why?
<earHertz> ok, noe it's installing 102 packages
<Bazzi> because it would be bullshit.
<Anon> ...
<Bazzi> repositories are there for a reason (dependencies etc)
<earHertz> h3sp4wn: hope this works. Thanks
<Anon> so I have to install it from web uh?
<h3sp4wn> earHertz: It may be an overkill but it ensures you have everything you will need
<Bazzi> unless you want to pull the whole thing from the net and install everything manually, yes
<earHertz> h3sp4wn: nom, no, OI prefer overkill
<earHertz> when I installed cygwinn, I installed ALL packages of anything
<earHertz> I wish ubuntu had given me that option
<Anon> I see
<Anon> okey
<h3sp4wn> earHertz: the repos are 13gb - probably more uncompressed
<Anon> <_< >_>
<Anon> well.. I'll try to complete my install
<Anon> thanks guys
<earHertz> h3sp4wn: the whole thing, or just kde-devel?
<Anon> bye samuli, Bazzi and DeadS0ul
<h3sp4wn> earHertz: That is every package in main / restricted / multiverse and universe (no source what is in the binary archives)
<earHertz> well, it's a lot, but i have 20GB in / and another 16 in /home
<Bazzi> wont fit :)
<h3sp4wn> earHertz: you don't need all that
<earHertz> yeah, probabbly
<Bazzi> and there are plenty of (somewhat) conflicting packages
<earHertz> yeah
* CaBlGuY-AwaY thinks Anon will be thourouly confused from this point on..  :p
<earHertz> I just hate having to install crap. want to do it all at once
<h3sp4wn> Best way to learn is when you have some decent documentation and your internet connection is unusable
<earHertz> Ok, now I have  development group in my program launch, but no kdeleop
<Bazzi> earHertz: I created a list of "good" ones for myself while running a play-tool-installation and now after a fresh installation I just pipe that list into apt-get ;)
<h3sp4wn> earHertz: sudo aptitude install kdevelop3
<earHertz> ah, tnhanks
<samuli> why aptitude?
<havoc> aptitude!, that's the app I was trying to remember
<h3sp4wn> samuli: handles dependancies better than apt-get
<samuli> h3sp4wn: dunno about that.. sometimes aptitude tries to uninstall stuff that I need.
<samuli> granted I normally use apt-get so that might confuse aptitude.
<h3sp4wn> samuli: Just mark them correctly then
<h3sp4wn> samuli: If he suddenly decides he wants to develop for gnome instead if he does sudo aptitude purge kde-devel it will remove it all properly
<samuli> h3sp4wn: I know.
<KuLover> Heya.. Does anyone use anything for a file manager other than Konqueror?
<h3sp4wn> KuLover: Bash
<Bazzi> Krusader and Konsole :-)
<earHertz> h3sp4wn: thanks again, man
<KuLover> You like those better?
<Bazzi> depends on what you want to do
<KuLover> Just want to do what Konqueror does, but have the abilility to save view modes and open folders with large ammounts of files without lag.
<rouzic> Is the webcam of the macbook compatible with kubuntu?
<noaXess> does the adept-updater have a gui to configure it?
<dipnlik> hi all. i want to use the alias plugin to control amarok, how can i do that? i tried adding a next alias to execute dcop amarok payer next but when I type /next on the window it does nothing
<dipnlik> (alias is a kopete plugin)
<neoncode> Hey i'm trying to install kubuntu and it won't let me resize some partions on my hard drive, anyone know why?
<samuli> maybe they are of file system that gparted can't resize.
<neoncode> They are ext3
<neoncode> I also have a swap partion on here that it can rezie. is it because that partion is in an extended partion and the others arn't?
<chx> how could I force apt-get to overwrite files? dpkg --force-overwrite works but how could I tell the same to apt-get ?
<h3sp4wn> when xine has crashed i.e refusing to load anything but the boid engine (how is the best way to restart it) I have killed all the amarok processes in ps auxw
<h3sp4wn> void engine sorry
<h3sp4wn> (I can't restart kde because I am the middle of a long compile
<TheHighChild> by chance, would anyone know why a Windows cd cannot boot after installing linux? I've checked the BIOS settings and the linux disk boots fine.
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: I would say its divine intervention
<Paradosso> TheHighChild, windows wants to be the installed on the first partition
<notnet> I started the kubuntu instalation and it stoped at 86% and now on system boot grub is givim me error 15 does qnyonde know how colud I fiz it?
<h3sp4wn> Paradosso: That wouldn't affect whether the cd boots
<Paradosso> h3sp4wn, I missed the question
<TheHighChild> Paradosso: I don't see why the disc wouldn't boot though, or is that simply the case?
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: I agree. I am 100% Tux with a VMware install to support some contracting I do. I am asking on behalf of a friend.
<Paradosso> TheHighChild, as a rule of thumb I wouldn't try to install windows on a machine where linux was previously installed
<Paradosso> TheHighChild, in fact, I wouldn't try to install linux at all :D
<TheHighChild> Paradosso: You mean Windows?
<h3sp4wn> someone must know how to restart xine ?
<h3sp4wn> or remove the remenants when it crashes
<Paradosso> TheHighChild, obviously
<noaXess> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<zack> anybody home???
<TheHighChild> hey zack
<zack> looking for a GURU
<TheHighChild> heh I'm not much of a guru, sorry
<zack> ok i will type to myself
<zack> did upgrade from breezy to dapper
<zack> it crashed
<zack> now it locks up trying to set up pcmcia and it is a desktop
<TheHighChild> It crashed during the update or afterwards?
<zack> want to get it to boot and bypass the pcmcia load
<zack> during the upgrade
<zack> at least 2 files did not download and was using the dapper alternate cd
<zack> so
<zack> i downloaded the dvd
<zack> and using aptitude forced an upgrade
<zack> now won't go past the pcmcia load routine
<zack> using regular or safe mode
<zack> kinda stuck here
<click_> ok here is a question also trying to figure out where to find the python file to exc the program
<zack> any ideas ????
<TheHighChild> one sec zack I am googling, seems it's happened with other users
<zack> thx
<TheHighChild> zack during the startup, when it hangs. Try to ctrl + c out of it and see if it will continue booting
<TheHighChild> zack: If that won't bring your system up. You can try 'dpkg --configure -a'
<zack> ok brb
<TheHighChild> hold on
<TheHighChild> zack: Read this link if you can or print it as a reference https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/pcmcia-cs/+bug/37430
<mneisen> hello, i want to install kubuntu on a reiserfs partition (no flames, please :-D). Is the alternative CD the only way to do it?
<zack> ok the ctrl-c got it moving again, i was at a point where i could not log in
<zack> mneisen --i just installed from desktop on this laptop and reiserfs was not on the list
<TheHighChild> You can do a ctrl + alt + f1 if you cannot log in. That should bring you to a failsafe terminal. Then ctrl + alt + f7 to bring you back
<mneisen> zack: Yes, i know. But it could be that there is some option or the other ... :-D
<TheHighChild> mneisen: I am no pro but I read other talking about it, from my understanding it is not possible
<mneisen> TheHighChild: What exactly is not possible?
<zack> highchild:  got the link up and am reading--thx
<TheHighChild> mneisen: From what I read, it wasn't secure and thus not an option. Honestly, I really don't know for sure though.
<mneisen> TheHighChild: OK, thank you.
<TheHighChild> zack np, please let me know how it works for you.
<zack> will do
<xxenon> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<TheHighChild> zack are you able to access your failsafe terminals?
<mneisen> additional question: how do i install ubuntu/kubuntu on a remote server where i cannot insert a CD/DVD? I only have a rescue system, so I could install debian/gentoo/...
<TheHighChild> mneisen: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<zack> could not do anything, even tried 386 failsafe--all would hang at the pcmcia activation screen--normally use 686smp kernal
<Rede_> anyone know of a .deb for k3b 0.12.15?
<zack> actually that was pcmcia service
<zack> i will go check now and see where i am
<tomaz> hy, anyone here can help a newbie trying to compile some app?
<zack> highchild:  it is going thru a lot of setting up and is on powernowd if that means anything--had been running great on breezy
<zack> but wanted to run dapper lts
<zack> spent 12 hours on dialup getting necessary files to do dist update per kubuntu upgrade breezy to dapper
<tomaz> hey, can someone help me with the error /admin/cvs.sh: line 33: --version: command not found *** AUTOCONF NOT FOUND!.
<Rede_> is there a way to force apt-get to install a package even if it believes that the most up-to-date package is already installed?
<tomaz> but i DO have the autoconf, in version 2.59 =/
<zack> so here i am trying to get it alive again without a complete reload
<Rede_> i installed k3b from src, but there were issues, so i uninstalled it. now i dont have it at all, and can't reinstall via apt
* myriams is away: Away at the moment
<zack> rede: think so try apt-get --help and look for force or -f
<mneisen> additional question: how do i install ubuntu/kubuntu on a remote server where i cannot insert a CD/DVD? I only have a rescue system, so I could install debian/gentoo/...
<CaBlGuY> !kopete
<ubotu> Kopete is the KDE IM, supporting AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo, Jabber, IRC, Gadu-Gadu, Novell GroupWise Messenger, and more. See http://kopete.kde.org
<CaBlGuY> !kopete 0.12
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<mneisen> !ubuntu
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntu is a free GNU/Linux distribution. More at http://www.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<mneisen> !ubuntu
<luh> hi
<mneisen> !kubuntu
<ubotu> it has been said that kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE  ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<TheHighChild> zack you should be able to ctrl+c through the startup as needed. Something else to keep in mind. I've heard that the dist-upgrade removes kubuntu-desktop. That is something you'll need to install before you can log into your GUI
<CaBlGuY> anyone know how I can get the new version of Kopete installed?
<mneisen> !firefox
<luh> someone an idea why i can scan just on the shell via scanimage, but not on the x via xsane?
<Rede_> i installed k3b from src, but there were issues, so i uninstalled it. now i dont have it at all, and can't reinstall via apt. i tried -f flag but there was no luck
<gobbe> Rede_, why are you repeating?
<dr_willis>  can't reinstall via apt - is the operative term here...
<dr_willis> 
<mneisen> gobbe: because noone answers :-D
<dr_willis> give a few more details perhaps
<gobbe> there were answer
<gobbe> :)
<Rede_> not that worked
<Rede_> hence the "i tried the -f flag..."
<gobbe> and then you just asked again
<Rede_> not quite
<gobbe> instead of saying that it did not work
<Rede_> read the last part
<dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> it has been said that apt-get is http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<dr_willis> :P
<CaBlGuY-Gone> linuxmonkey:  holler at me when ya get a chance.   need some help with gettin kopete 0.12.0
<gobbe> Rede_, so what is the thing that you really want, to remove it or install it?-)
<gobbe> installing it?
<Rede_> well, i really want 0.12.15, but that didnt work when i installed from src. so i uninstalled it. now id just like a working k3b
<gobbe> Rede_, how about apt-get install k3b?
<Rede_> yeah it still thinks i have the 0.12.14 installed, tho i dont
<Rede_> so it says its up to date
<mneisen> how do i install ubuntu/kubuntu on a remote server where i cannot insert a CD/DVD? I only have a rescue system, so I could install debian/gentoo/...
<gobbe> Rede_, aah..ok. How did you remove 0.12.15-version ?
<new-clars> I just installed kbubuntu for the 1.time, but what is my root password?
<Rede_> make uninstall
<nico8481> what is the place to put stuff like "fortune" to make the shell run them at start? .bash_profile? .bashrc?
<Blissex> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Unimatrix9> hi there, where is the network setup for kubuntu 6.06?
<Rede_> the new version i installed wouldnt let me burn files > 4GB and cdrdao didn't have root privs
<Blissex> nico8481: depends, '.bash_profile' or equivalent
<nico8481> Blissex: well, doesn't work :p
<gobbe> Rede_, does apt-get say that it's installed? could you provide a screenshot or something
<Blissex> !doesntwork
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Blissex
<TheHighChild> How are we doing zack?
<Unimatrix9> cant find anything to add my eht0 on kubuntu?....do you know?
<Blissex> nico8481: as I said, depends...
<Rede_> shawn@shawn-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install k3b
<nico8481> on what?
<Rede_> Reading package lists... Done
<Rede_> Building dependency tree... Done
<Rede_> k3b is already the newest version.
<Rede_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Rede_> shawn@shawn-desktop:~$ k3b
<Rede_> bash: k3b: command not found
<Rede_> shawn@shawn-desktop:~$
<Rede_> shoot
<Rede_> sorry
<Blissex> nico8481: on how you login and which shell
<mneisen> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<gobbe> Rede_, pastebin.com is a good for that ;-) but...
<nico8481> Blissex: ok found it, it had something to do with the non-loginness of my shell :P
<gobbe> Rede_, if you try apt-get remove k3b
<nico8481> have to use .bashrc with non-login shells
<Rede_> i tried, it wants to uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<Blissex> nico8481: thats quite inappropriate...
<gobbe> Rede_, kubuntu-desktop is just a meta-packet
<nico8481> Blissex: what is?
<gobbe> package
<Rede_> so its not a big deal then?
<Blissex> nico8481: using '.bashrc' to do that.
<gobbe> so removing it doesn't remove anything else
<Rede_> ahh ok thanks man!
<nico8481> # ~/.bashrc: executed by bash(1) for non-login shells
<Blissex> nico8481: if you think you know better, go ahead :-)
<nico8481> Blissex: it's not me who says it :)
<Blissex> nico8481: but it is you who is not thinking it through...
<nico8481> it's just the 1st line of the script
<nico8481> not thinking what? .bash-profile is for login shells, it's written in it too... so it leaves me .bashrc... unless there's a third one that i haven't heared of yet?
<Blissex> nico8481: go ahead :-)
<nico8481> :-/
<mikekarthur> can anyone tell me how to upgrade a Breezy installation to a Dapper one?
<gobbe> mikekarthur, change sources.list's breezy's to dapper, run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade and sit down to wait
<shawn__> ok, now k3b doesn't start at all:
<mneisen> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<shawn__> k3b: error while loading shared libraries: libk3bdevice.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mikekarthur> gobbe: thanks
<Onetrack> Mike, just edit your sources, change entries from breezy to dapper, save it, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<ultm8> hello there folks
<ultm8> does anybody want to help me install wine?
<Onetrack> anyone know which kernel sources to install so i can get parallels working in dapper?
<zack> highchild :     well it locked at powernowd-- so i did the unthinkable--powered off
<dr_willis> parallels ?
<Onetrack> its like vmware
<TheHighChild> zack You weren't able to get into a failsafe terminal?
<gobbe> shawn__, weird. how did you install it?-)
<gobbe> shawn__, it definetly should install all libs also
<zack> highchild:  so i went into recovery and aptitude
<TheHighChild> zack are you able to boot into recovery mode?
<shawn__> sudo apt-get remove k3b/sudo apt-get intall k3b
<zack> had to do a dpkg --reconfigure -a
<zack> so in aptitude now fixing broken --etc
<zack> so will try a normal boot
<james_xx> can anyone tell me what the difference will be between Mepis 6.0 and kubuntu dapper?
<TheHighChild> zack very cool you got that far. Awesome. Remember to check and see if kubuntu-desktop was removed.
<zack> what do i look for in aptitude
<gobbe> shawn__, wery interesting...hmh....
<bdmp__> what do if do if my network interface says HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00?
<dr_willis> james_xx,   ive messed with mepis in the past.. i suggest using  Ubuntu
<Mitja> I'm using breezy and just want to upgrade kde. How do I do that?
<shawn__> tried removing/installing with aptitude, which installed a few other packages, but still no go
<TheHighChild> zack um, I don't know what aptitude is
<zack> the command line version and easier to use program of apt
<james_xx> dr_willis: ubuntu/kubuntu will not work with my video card.... mepis will
<zack> sudo aptitude
<dr_willis> james_xx,  i find that hard to belive.. it may need tobe reconfigured correctly.
<dr_willis> james_xx,  and what video card is this?
<shawn__> very strange :\
<james_xx> dr_willis: i like kubuntu better than mepis, but i lose 3D graphics and power saving mode (as well as screen savers) with kubuntu
<james_xx> dr_willis: it is a crap inetl extreme graphics II
<dr_willis> james_xx,  so you are saying the 3d dosent work? but the basic 2d does?
<Rede_> would be a pain to have to reinstall kubuntu because of this heh
<james_xx> dr_willis: yes
<james_xx> intel*
<dr_willis> james_xx,   check the ubuntu wiki/forums for that card. perhaps just needs a little kick in the head.. or somthing installed.
<TheHighChild> zack type 'aptitude search kubuntu-desktop'
<james_xx> dr_willis: 3D works for a few days, then dies (each time i have installed kubuntu
<zack> ok will try that
<dr_willis> hmm.. file a bug report.. and monitor what changes.. help make it a better disrto.
<james_xx> i have kubuntu on my laptop and have no problems
<gobbe> Rede_, i think that the compiled version removed also more than it should have
<dr_willis> :)
<TheHighChild> zack if there isn't a return on it, you'll need to do 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' or however you install with aptitiude
<dr_willis> this is on a desktop machine you are having the problems?
<Rede_> yeah, that was my thought
<james_xx> dr_willis: yep
<gobbe> Rede_, i could pass you that library if you want
<Rede_> sure, if it would work :)
<dr_willis> james_xx,  :P ive seen gforcemx400's on sale for $15 this weekend. lol.
<gobbe> Rede_, http://gobbe.net/libk3bdevice.so.2
<gobbe> Rede_, place it to /usr/lib
<james_xx> dr_willis: where can you get one for that price? i have a geforce mmx 400 right here... i paid $50 at walmart
<james_xx> geforce mmx 4000*
<dr_willis> james_xx,  frys electronics.. i think that may of been after rebates
<Rede_> i need libk3b too
<dr_willis> Ive been looking for a decent no fan video card.
<james_xx> dr_willis: the thing is, mepis is working with my video card, and i could just return this geforce and get my $50 back
<Rede_> k3b: error while loading shared libraries: libk3b.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zack> highchild
<gobbe> Rede_: http://gobbe.net/libk3b.so.2
<james_xx> KDE itself has some bugs when it comes to power saving mode for monitors
<zack> did the aptitude search kubunt-desktop and it came back with a P in front of it
<zack> i think that is pending
<TheHighChild> zack: yeah
<Rede_> awesome man! thanks a ton!
<Bernier> hi, when I close my computer , everything goes well except for one thing. when it gets to "will now halt", there's the click sound of the computer when it closes but it doesn't. it stays open and get stuck there until I press the power button. Is there something to do so it closes automatically?
<sokuban> Where would I get NASM? apparantly I need it
<Rede_> i really appreciate it
<zack> so i did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it is working on it
<TheHighChild> zack awesome. Hopefully the dpkg -configure -a works everything out. Since it crashed before, it may not have completed the dist-upgrade. Do you know?
<isolationist> thinking of changing distro to kubuntu - love the live cd
<TheHighChild> What distro are you running isolationist
<Bernier> isolationist , do so then.  and when it's installed it's way faster than with the live CD
<isolationist> TheHighChild: using SuSE 10.1 - which has been a big dissapointment over 10.0
<isolationist> Bernier: hopefuly the package management works 100% as well unlike this zen updater thing
<TheHighChild> isolationist: never tried it but I've seen some disappointed users over here
<zack> highchild--after the upgrade there were some dependencies missing and no graphical or network, so that is why i got the dvd
<neil__> hi
<Bernier> lol =P
<sokuban> how do you install NASM with kubuntu? what is its package name?
<TheHighChild> zack ok, are you going to do a dist-upgrade from the DVD?
<zack> yes
<isolationist> hell i am going to install it and see it what happens
<TheHighChild> zack awesome. Well, keep me posted. I wish you the best and feel free to hit me up if you think I can help with anything
<zack> highchild:--ok thanks---was trying to do dpkg -reconfigure xorg and it kept telling me package was not installed-so maybe now life will be good again
<neil__> got a strange problem while dist-upgrading to dapper, seems to being in the kubuntudapperknownproblems, apt-get dist-upgrade fails because of the lvm2 package, saying "dpkg: error processing /var/...lvm2... (--unpack)"
<neil__> (upgrading from breezy)
<neil__> (and on ppc)
<bdmp> I have a network problem. I upgraded to dapper and my network device changed from eth0 to eth1 and now I can not connect to the internet. I have tried a lot of things but I think one of the problems is that the new eth1's HWaddr is 00:00:00:00:00:00. Any suggestions?
<neil__> apt-get remove lvm2 says it also want to remove "lvm2 ubuntu-base ubuntu-standard"
<neil__> is it the/a safe way?
<neil__> bdmp, did you try a plain ifconfig addr/up/route?
<james_xx> i am just wondering if Mepis 6.0 and kubuntu dapper will be aboutthe same thing???
<bdmp> neil__: no
<bdmp> just as a command?
<neil__> hm... are you using dhcp?
<neil__> bdmp, you have eth1 and no eth0?
<dr_willis> james_xx,  last i heard mepis was going to start using the ubuntu repos. so i doubt if there will be much diff.
<bdmp> error fetching interface information:device not found
<bdmp> neil__: I want to but I change it in the settings and it doesn't change when I check with ifconfig
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: kanotix is optimized for speed if you want kde on a not so powerful system
<bdmp> neil__: that las thing was about dhcp. yes I have eth1 and no eth0
<james_xx> dr_willis, so what i am wondering is if there is any point in me re-intslling kubuntu on this desktop.... video card is working and Mepis is going to practically become kubuntu anyways
<new-clars> what is an god app. to use when look television?
<bdmp> mythtv or tv time
<bdmp> I could only get xawtv working thought
<new-clars> ok - but tv-time is not on my pack list
<neil__> strange that lvm2 shit is installed and i cant remove it with apt-get remove...
<bdmp> new-clars: try this
<bdmp> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<bdmp> neil__: any suggestions?
<neil__> you could try "dhcpclient eth1"
<neil__> or check your dmesg to see why you don't have eth0
<neil__> or lspci
<neil__> is there maybe a --force option or something so i can dist-upgrade even if it fails for the lvm2 package ?
<h3sp4wn> If you have changed network cards there is a file in /etc/ which lists the bindings between interfaces and mac addresses
<dr_willis> james_xx,   use what you like - its the linux way. But ubuntu proberly has much better forums/wiki/support.. but with memps taking on the ubuntu repos.. the  info on ubuntu will peroblery work for it as well
<bdmp> Says no such command for dhcpclient eth1
<neil__> dhclient
<bdmp> ok I am a little lost. neil__  is the HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00 a problem?
<DrBair> im looking to archive a bunch of pictures into a giant tarball, whats a good compression program to use for jpegs? Preferably something better than bzip2
<dr_willis> i doubt if the jpegs will compress much at all.
<bdmp> h3sp4wn: so what do I do in that file and what is the file?
<sistema> hello wat install gnome desktop???
<bdmp> neil__: how do I check dmsg?
<DrBair> i know theres like the jpeg2000 format that can compress a lot better than jpeg... so i figure there must be a way to compress them
<neil__> type "dmesg"
<bdmp> sistema: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<h3sp4wn> bdmp: If I knew what the file was called I would have told you - I usually just find it by grepping for the mac address in /etc if I need it
<sistema> thaks
<JohnFlux> Riddell: in kubuntu there are a lot of system users without a description
<JohnFlux> Riddell: would it be possible for you to add a short a description to them?
<bdmp> h3sp4wn: I don't know how to do that either
<JohnFlux> Riddell: I mean in the description field in /etc/passwd
<JohnFlux> Riddell: I show the description to the user in ksysguard
<bdmp> neil__: what am I looking for? should I paste bin this? I gotta transfer it with usb key though cuz I have no network.
<nC4k|AalYa> Quelle est la commande pour sortir du mode console pour passer en mode graphique ?
<Riddell> JohnFlux: that would need to be done in each package
<Riddell> seems like a fair idea though
* Riddell wanders off
<bdmp> ctrl+alt+f2?
<bdmp> nC4k|AalYa:
<nC4k|AalYa> bdmp, en faite, wine a planter, j'ai du appuyer sur reset, il redemare corectement mais il se bloque une fois qu'il a fini de tout charger, alt+F7 ca me ramener sur la page pour me loguer ?
<bdmp> nC4k|AalY sorry, I am not so good at french. alt-f7 will get you out of the last command/
<bdmp> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Bernier> i can speak french
<Bernier> but i'm not sure if i can help
<Bernier> cuz it's my 3rd day on linux
<Bernier> lol
<ultm8> hola
<ultm8> bonjour, czesc hei, privet
<neil__> cool =)
<nC4k|AalYa> bpmp, in fact, wine crash, i have to push reset button, but now when i start, all module load but its write Kubuntu, the graph dont come
<ultm8> can anyone help me with my install of wine?
<Bernier> ncak|aaIya dis le en francais je vais te le traduire
<nC4k|AalYa> en faite, wine a planter, j'ai du appuyer sur reset, il redemare corectement mais il se bloque une fois qu'il a fini de tout charger, alt+F7 ca me ramener sur la page pour me loguer ?
<zack> HIGHCHILD:   YOUR KUNG FU IS GREAT---- I NOW HAVE KUBUNTU DESKTOP AGAIN  did the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it is alive
<cgeo> hi
<ultm8> hi
<Bernier> bdmp: ncak|aaiYa means that wina crashed and he had to press the reset butoton. it's restarting correctly but it get stuck once it finishes to load everything. and it gets him back to the login page
<zack> now with adept i can get my opengl up again and life will be much happier--again thank you very much
<nC4k|AalYa> Bernier, ty
<Bernier> np
<bdmp> not sure honestly
<bdmp> out of my league
<ultm8> are there any genius kubuntu wizards in here who can help with trouble shooting problems etc?
<nC4k|AalYa> ok
<Bernier> ncak|AaIya he doesnt know =/
<Bernier> ultim8 ask and we'll see
<ultm8> well am having a wine crisis
<Bernier> what's wrong
<bdmp> I had a similar problem and I did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<h3sp4wn> wine is not really to do with kubuntu
<ultm8> trying to install it, did the user manual instructions... but when i go to install it with adept says broken
<ultm8> install
<bdmp> then when it finishes it asks you which log in you want to use and i switched from the looping kde one to the gdm gnome one
<ultm8> hold on let me load up adept to get the exact message
<h3sp4wn> ultm8: Have you tried wine from someones repos ?
<bdmp> that cut the kde log in out of the picture and then I just chose kde when I wanted to log in. In essece all it did was change the broken log in screen.
<bdmp> Bernier: do you follow that?
<bdmp> long way around maybe
<ultm8> under adept, i get BREAK (install)
<weedar> Is it common for a 15" CRT to have maximum resolution of 640x480 in Dapper?
<ultm8> the error message says when i click install is There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<ultm8> by the way am using kubuntu dapper amd 64 version
<ultm8> if that helps in anyway?
<Bernier> Ncak|aa|ya: bdmp dis que il a deja eu un probleme comem celui la  et il a fait sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. et quand a fini a lui demande quel login il veut utiliser et il a changer pour gdm gnome.. ca coupe le login de kde et il fait somplement choisir kde quand il veut se logger. en fait, tout ce qu'il a fait c'est de changer l'cran de log-in qui tais briser
<Bernier> anyway i g2g
<Bernier> c ya
<BlankB> weedar: no it is not common.
<weedar> Hm, then I wonder what is causing it..I am certain it could at least support 800x600 earlier..Updating to dapper and newest KDE did not help either :/
<BlankB> weedar: Go to K->Sytem Settings->(admin mode) ->hardware
<BlankB> weedar: have you tried the generics for the monitor? Like 1024x768@60 and 1024x768 @ 70?
<weedar> BlankB: the problem is that I am only able to choos 640x480 and 320x200 in Hardware->Display
<zack> HIGHCHILD;;;;  U THERE
<weedar> although xorg.conf contains references to higher resolutions
<BlankB> weedar: that happened to me on my new flat pannel...but I switched it to generic instead of the Plug and Play and that fixed it. Unfortunately now my monitor does not go to sleep.
<weedar> BlankB: monitor-insomnia would be a better problem than low resolution :)
<weedar> BlankB: how do I set it to generic?
<BlankB> weedar: Go to K->Sytem Settings->(admin mode) ->hardware
<BlankB> weedar: Go to K->Sytem Settings->display ->(admin mode) ->hardware
<BlankB> then configure for the monitor.
<BlankB> generics are up at the top.
<weedar> BlankB: I do not get the option to chooe admin mode that early in System settings, that is an option I usually get from chosing a particulare part,and "Hardware" is not a clickable option, just a group
<BlankB> weedar: are you using dapper?
<weedar> BlankB: yes
<TheHighChild> zack here man, sorry. Had to do some work
<TheHighChild> zack also, if you can send messages to TheHighChild (you can tab complete the name) So that I get themm in red and get a notice
<zack> ok--your kung fu is great
<zack> i have a desktop
<TheHighChild> zack: awesome! Very happy for you man
<TheHighChild> zack: Any troubles on the boot?
<zack> TheHighChild: so i am doing the adept thing to get my opengl
<weedar> BlankB: I upgraded from Breezy, but the resolution issue happend before the upgrade
<zack> TheHighChild: not really--had to do a xorg reconfigure
<zack> that is how i lost openfl
<zack> opengl
<TheHighChild> zack: Are you back to 100% now?
<zack> TheHighChild: thank you very much for your help--your kungfu is great
<BlankB> weedar: the setup interface sounds different that what I see
<TheHighChild> zack: np man, just glad I was able to help. Feel free to hit me up if you ever see me around.
<zack> almost---lost my window icon but will try and figure that out--u know which desktop you are on
<TheHighChild> zack: window icon?
<zack> TheHighChild: am i getting you in red now?
<TheHighChild> zack: yes
<zack> TheHighChild: desktop selection box not showing up on panel
<TheHighChild> zack: I am going to whisper you
<weedar> BlankB: hang on, I can upload a screenshot
<zack> TheHighChild: probably an applet i need to select
<james_xxx> ok this is nuts..... i have had all of these issues with 3D graphics on kubuntu on my desktop... now i have lost 3D graphics on my laptop
<james_xxx> AND, what caused me to lose 3D graphics on my laptop??? i installed the ATI drivers from easyubuntu
<james_xxx> can i undo this?
<TheHighChild> zack: Sorry man, I am not too sure what you mean. Do you mean the login screen doesn't show up?
<zack> TheHighChild: I need to register
<TheHighChild> zack: ok, no worries
<dr_willis> it pays to learn how to install them - without using easyubuntu.
<zack> TheHighChild: the login is ok
<TheHighChild> zack: You mean for multiple desktops? That little thing doesn't show?
<james_xxx> dr_willis: i am finding that out... i think easyubuntu may be why i am having all of these issues
<zack> TheHighChild: near the time you have boxes labled 1 2 3 4 for me to select my desktop--that is mixxing
<zack> missing
<dr_willis> james_xx the isntalling of the ati drivers was about a 3 min job - last i did it. :P
<james_xxx> dr_willis: the thing is whenever i lose the 3D graphics, the ONLY thing i can do to bring them back is reinstall, and this is beginning to suck
<james_xxx> dr_willis: that's all great, but i could not find the drivers in adept, so i used easyubuntu
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<dr_willis> i used the shell and apt-get :P
<TheHighChild> zack: right click on a blank part of the bar where you want the desktops. Select Add Applet. The appler is called 'Desktop Preview and Changer'
<james_xxx> dr_willis: again, that is great, but i don't care what you sued
<james_xxx> used*
<james_xxx> ok, i have an M6-P chip.... i should have stuck with the generic drivers
<weedar> BlankB: http://www.home.no/weedar/snapshot6.png - Here you can see what I'm talking about (in full 640x480 glory)
<zack> TheHighChild: ok will try now--got so wrapped up forgot i was on call and had to forward work to me--duh
<jjesse> good afternoon, i have two hard drives, and the second one is mounted, how do i set it up so it is automatically mounted?
<james_xxx> now that i have lost my 3D graphics, is there ANY way to get them back without re-intsalling????
<james_xxx> re-installing*
<james_xxx> man i hate kubuntu more and more
<BlankB> weedar: ahh...I see.
<BlankB> weedar: your screen is too small to see all the options.
<BlankB> weedar: find someone with the same graphics card as you and copy their xorg.conf ...after they modify it for generic monitor.
<james_xxx> damn it
<BlankB> weedar: what card are you using.
<james_xxx> i would pay for some real support if i could call someone and not have to pay $250
<zack> TheHighChild: did that and got 2--haha
<a1337> hello, any ideas on how can i change refresh rate on kubuntu? it only lets me choice 75 hz, and i want 60 :(
<zack> TheHighChild: but got one removed and am now downloading my nvidia glx driver
<james_xx> kubuntu really sucks
<TheHighChild> zack: awesome! Sounds like you're on your way. I'll be around for another 2 hours so keep me posted on any trouble or questions you might have.
<zack> TheHighChild: ok and thx again
<GullyFoyle> how can i get dapper to recognize my soundcard? sound disappeared when i upgraded.
<james_xx> does anyone know ANYONE out there who i could call or chat with to figure out what the hell is wrong with what i am doing, why i keep losing 3D graphics, and what i can do to get them back without re-installing???
<a1337> any ideas on how can i make my usb micro to work with kubuntu?
<jjesse> jeez dude relax a bit.... maybe no one knows or is busy
<james_xx> this has happened repeatedly on my desktop, and has now happened on my laptop
<TheHighChild> james_xx: You try reconfiguring your xserver?
<jjesse> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver i think
<james_xx> jjesse: i have tried asking people about this in here for weeks, no one knows
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: Pay canocial for 24/7 support
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: I am sure they would be happy to help you for the right fee
<james_xx> h3sp4wn: i would pay them if i didn't have to pay $250
<GullyFoyle> the output from lspci show my sb soundcard but it's not in the system info
<bulltitan> is it safe to install nforce drivers from nvidia site?
<zack> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TheHighChild> james_xx: What card are you using?
<james_xx> TheHighChild: in this comp, which is now running Mepis because it seems to work, i have a crappy intel extreme graphics II.... on my laptop , i have an ATI radeo M6-P
<james_xx> radeon*
<TheHighChild> james_xx: You won't get 3d support for your ATI card
<james_xx> TheHighChild: please do not suggest that the problem is the chips, i now know better than that
<james_xx> TheHighChild: i am sorry, but i had 3D working on it just fine
<TheHighChild> james_xx: What driver?
<james_xx> TheHighChild: the generic driver
<h3sp4wn> less than 9250 ?
<james_xx> h3sp4wn: yes, it is an M6-P
<h3sp4wn> the support for upto radeon 9600XT is pretty highly experimental
<GullyFoyle> hrm lcpci -v shows my nv geForce 6600 and my sblive both on IRQ 3, could that be why i have no sound?
<james_xx> h3sp4wn: this is a 4 year old laptop..... it has no 9600xt
<james_xx> i am sorry all, i am just frustrated with all of this
<h3sp4wn> I don't really know about the laptop cards - But upto r300 has experimental support with x org 7
<jjesse> how do i figure out how to mount another hard drive?
<james_xx> 3D graphics were working fine until i installed the ATI drivers using easyubuntu
<james_xx> on my laptop, that is
<a1337> how can i configure my USB micro? i don't even know if it installed
<Bernier> hi, when I close my computer , everything goes well except for one thing. when it gets to "will now halt", there's the click sound of the computer when it closes but it doesn't. it stays open and get stuck there until I press the power button. Is there something to do so it closes automatically?
<claydoh> ahhh that would be the problem :)
<h3sp4wn> That is the problem then the card is told old for fglrx to work well with it
<jjesse> remove flgrx
<TheHighChild> james_xx: The ATI drivers won't support your card. Uninstall them and try the generic drivers
<james_xx> TheHighChild: that is the whole, thing lol... i don't know how to do that. i have tried
<TheHighChild> james_xx: ok, I will google and see what I can turn up.
<h3sp4wn> That is why easyubuntu is listed as possibly breaking stuff
<claydoh> does easyubuntu have any uninstall seatures?
<james_xx> all i need to do , is UNDO what i did with easyubuntu
<claydoh> features rather
<james_xx> claydoh: not that i saw
<h3sp4wn> It does
<james_xx> it does?
<h3sp4wn> (I think(
* claydoh has never used it
<james_xx> i never saw anything like that on easyubuntu
<h3sp4wn> I haven't
<h3sp4wn> edit /etc/modules (and change fglrx to radeon)
<TheHighChild> james_xx: have you considered changing the driver in your xorg.conf from "fglrx" to "ati"?
<james_xx> ok brb i will go to that comp and try it
<h3sp4wn> and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (and change Driver "fglrx" to Driver "radeon"
<james_xx> TheHighChild: i don't know how to do any of this
<james_xx> i am an idiot lol
<tarmath> hello eveyone. little issue going on with kate opening some binary file types it isnt even associated with when I try to download from konqueror. anyone knows how to fix this annoying behavior?
<TheHighChild> james_xx: I can do a walkthrough with you if you're patient
<james_xx> TheHighChild: sorry i have been worked up
<bulltitan> i have a big problem trying to install nforce drivers for my mobo, appears to be that the only choice in the repos are for nvidia vga cards but i need drivers for my motherboard not vga
<james_xx> TheHighChild: let me come back in on my laptop, brb
<TheHighChild> james_xx: ok
<h3sp4wn> builtitan: they are included in linux-restricted-modules
<bulltitan> and i don't know if it is safe to install the one in nvidia's website
<bulltitan> ho so they are already in
<h3sp4wn> Yes
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: Any reason you suggest "radeon" over "ati" for jjames_xx?
<bulltitan> is there a wat to see if my hdd is working as sata and not ata?
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: Shouldn't make much difference ati should load radeon automatically
<james_xx> TheHighChild: i am sorry, i can't... kubuntu will not come up anymore on my laptop
<TheHighChild> james_xx: What is the problem?
<h3sp4wn> bulltitan: If it is sata it will be seen as /dev/sdX
<bulltitan> :( it is not
<gobbe> james_xx, press ctrl-alt-f1 twice and you will get to console
<bulltitan> it is sda
<h3sp4wn> X meaning any letter from a to z
<tarmath> hehe
<james_xx> TheHighChild: in trying to figure out what was wrong, i clicked on "proprietary driver" in the display configuration UI
<h3sp4wn> bulltitan: It is working as sata
<Bernier> hi, when I close my computer , everything goes well except for one thing. when it gets to "will now halt", there's the click sound of the computer when it closes but it doesn't. it stays open and get stuck there until I press the power button. Is there something to do so it closes automatically?
<h3sp4wn> bulltitan: Wouldn't work as ata
<h3sp4wn> Bernier: Are you using fglrx ?
<james_xx> TheHighChild: it is hopeless for me to even mess with kubuntu anymore.... i alwayslose 3D graphics.... i don't like mepis, but that does not happen on mepis
<bulltitan> ok then i'll leave nvidia's nforce drivers alone then
<TheHighChild> james_xx: It's ok man. It can be fixed
<Bernier> h3sp4wn what's that?
<h3sp4wn> Bernier: Closed source ati drivers
<Bernier> no i have a nvidia card
<james_xx> TheHighChild: i appreciate the voluntary support that is offered in here, but tried for 2 months to straighten this out on my desktop, and nothing ever worked
<a1337> is there any place where i can configure my USB microphone?
<TheHighChild> james_xx: You may want to reconfigure your xserver. You can do that with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' When you do that. Select "ati" as your video driver
<h3sp4wn> Bernier: I don't know then (I had a similar problem with my fglrx which I couldn't fix without upgrading to 2.6.16 and installing the fglrx kernel module from source)
<Bernier> ok
<Bernier> but seriously i think it does that since i've installed my drivers
<TheHighChild> james_xx: I'd hate to see you give up man. But that choice is up to you, however, I'll offer the support I can if you decide to stick it out.
<james_xx> TheHighChild: i have spent weeks trying to sort this out lol
<tarmath> hello eveyone. little issue going on with kate opening some binary file types it isnt even associated with when I try to download from konqueror. anyone knows how to fix this annoying behavior?
<TheHighChild> james_xx: It takes some setting up but once you get it you don't usually have to do much to maintain it.
<TheHighChild> james_xx: If you want to get me a copy of your xorg.conf, I'd be happy to take a look at it.
<james_xx> TheHighChild: most people in here have just insisted that the problem is my video chip.... in fact they have insisted on it, and now i know that isn't true, because it works fine with mepis (i am talking about my desktop here, with an intel video chip)
<TheHighChild> zack: How are things on your end?
<GullyFoyle> do i need to go into the bios to change IRQ for my soundcard?
<TheHighChild> james_xx: Some may have felt that was the case or simply didn't want to hurt their ego by suggesting they didn't know the problem or rather, how to fix it.
<james_xx> TheHighChild: ego has seemed to be a big thing, but that is just people lol. glad i have no ego :-))
<TheHighChild> james_xx: I can't promise to fix anything but I try and help out where I think I might be able to, if not, I don't pipe up.
<TheHighChild> james_xx: at any rate, can you get me a copy of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<caciano> des
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: I am going to hassle kbrooks to get easyubuntu fixed so it won't install fglrx on old cards
<james_xx> TheHighChild: i am not sure,  i can't exactly talk to  you from the laptop anymore, so there would be no cutting and pasting
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: That's be great. Not sure why it wouldn't be considered for a production release
<TheHighChild> james_xx: Why doesn't the laptop startup?
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: Neither do I
<caciano> hola alguien sabe como instalar el amsn para linux
<SubNet> Wei jemand von Euch welche Symbole Konqueror in der Seitenleiste (F9) benutzt, um die Ordner anzuzeigen? Gleiche Frage fr den open-Dialog von KDE, welche Ordner da in der Datei-Liste benutzt werden?
<james_xx> i am wondering if easyubuntu isn't what has screwed things up on my laptop and desktop both
<Trae> not getting any taskbar notifications of events with my gnome applications in KDE
<james_xx> SubNet: es gibt nicht viele in diesem raum die dir auf deutsch gut helfen koennen
<TheHighChild> james_xx: It's a great App, Automatix as well. But people tend not to read about what packages are installed.
<Bazzi> james_xx: easyubuntu was broken for me on dapper
<TheHighChild> james_xx: Not that it's anyone's fault but don't put too much trust into anything you initiate with sudo
<SubNet> james_xx: ich habs wieder erst gemerkt, als ich schon abgeschickt habe - wollte das auch nach kubuntu-de posten :/
<h3sp4wn> trust aptitude and nothing else
<james_xx> SubNet: ach so, lol. ich hoff dass sie dir helfen
<h3sp4wn> (least problems for me)
<TheHighChild> james_xx: Do you get an error with your laptop when you startup?
<SubNet> Does anyone know what icons konqui uses to display the Folders in the Sidebar?
<james_xx> TheHighChild: well, it just does not load seem to be loading up the desktop anymore
<SubNet> Are they from 16x16/filesystems??
<TheHighChild> james_xx: Did you recently do a dist-upgrade?
<gobbe> james_xx, have you tried ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<gobbe> james_xx, i think that your x doesn't want to start now
<james_xx> gobbe: brb , iwkll
<james_xx> I WILL*
<TheHighChild> james_xx: ctrl + alt + f7 to get back to your desktop
<gobbe> try to press them 2 or 3 times to get ensure
<james_xx> TheHighChild: no, this was a fresh install.... everything was fine until i installed the ati drivers from easyubuntu
<james_xx> ok, i did alt+F1 and i am in
<TheHighChild> james_xx: Follow me carefully.
<james_xx> TheHighChild: this will be hard, because i cannot chat with you from the computer
<gobbe> ok, i don't mess up with this anymore, hope you'll get system up and running
<james_xx> that*
<james_xx> TheHighChild: all i have is the command prompt, no desktop environment
<gobbe> you don't need it
<james_xx> ok
<james_xx> gobbe: i need it to chat, and to cut and paste commands lol
<GullyFoyle> why wont dapper recognize my souncard? it worked fine in breezy
<TheHighChild> james, press ctrl + alt + f1 to get to your failssafe terminal. Log in there and type 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup'
<gobbe> james_xx, commands are easy to write without cut&paste :)
<TheHighChild> james_xx: Then type 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'   In there will be a driver section and should have "fglrx" listed as the driver. navigate there with your arrow keys and delete "fglrx" and replace it with "ati" press ctrl + o to save and ctrl + x to quit.
<james_xx> gobbe: not if you have to get the commands from a PC in one room, and go enter them in a PC in another
<james_xx> TheHighChild: ok, brb
<TheHighChild> james_xx: hold on
<GullyFoyle> i do lspci -v and it shows my souncard but it's not available in system settings
<TheHighChild> james_xx: Make sure you received and noted both messages. The first wasn't addressed to you so it'll be amongst the global
<TheHighChild> james_xx: Once you save your xorg.conf, type 'startx' on the command line (maybe 'sudo startx') and see what happens
<linuxmonkey> anyone here use NFS? If so can ya help me
<h3sp4wn> You may have issues due to the fglrx kernel module being in /etc/modules
<h3sp4wn> and hence loaded
<james_xx> TheHighChild: it says that it cannot stat... no such file or directory
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: what do you need to know
<linuxmonkey> h3sp4wn:  well its all setup and working but when I transfer any files its so freaking slow (300KB/s) and I got a 100mbit connection between the 2 computers
<mythicness> I am trying to install kubuntu from live cd, but when I specify it to use my 35GB ext3 partition it says "Invalid mount point"
<GullyFoyle> grrr i'm gonna go back to breezy
<mythicness> (I am triple booting on a macbook pro)
<mythicness> any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: try mounting it using -o nolock
<james_xx> TheHighChild: are you still there?
<linuxmonkey> it mounted in my fstab so were do I put that
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: are you using nfs-kernel-server or the userspace one
<TheHighChild> james_xx: yeah man
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: Do it manually until you know its working properly
<linuxmonkey> h3sp4wn: nfs-kernel-server
<linuxmonkey> h3sp4wn: it works just slow
<james_xx> TheHighChild: it said  that there was no such file or directory
<TheHighChild> james_xx: try this "cd /etc/X11/"
<linuxmonkey> h3sp4wn: nolock is on the client side?
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: yes
<ninHer> hi all
<james_xx> TheHighChild: no such file or directory
<zack> TheHighChild: well got nvidia drivers in--now now opengl screensaver--but i will get those worked out
<TheHighChild> james_xx: That's not right. Are you sure you have the X in X11 capitalized?
<linuxmonkey> h3sp4wn: when I add nolock it gives me permission denied
<james_xx> TheHighChild: ok there was my problem, brb
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: It needs to be run as root or via sudo
<linuxmonkey> i know
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: you need to unmount it first
<zack> TheHighChild: had to wash the cat :)
<linuxmonkey> i did
<TheHighChild> zack: real cat?
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: It does not give permission denied if run as root I know that
<TheHighChild> zack: I am glad that is up and working for you man. Keep me posted if you have any trouble
<linuxmonkey> grrr my home folder is messing up.. just a sec gonna restart
<h3sp4wn> restarting rarely solves anything
<james_xx> TheHighChild: ok, i got cd /etc/X11/ to work
<linuxmonkey> h3sp4wn:  in this case it should fix 1 thing
<zack> TheHighChild: NP
<weedar> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: If the filesystem is damaged just do sudo init 1
<linuxmonkey> my /home is frozen and thats were I mount it under /home/username/server
<TheHighChild> james_xx: Ok, type 'sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf-backup' PLEASE make sure you note the spaces and everything
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: do sudo umount /home
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: add nolock to the options part of fstab
<GullyFoyle>  "/dev/audio: no such device" huh? lspci -v shows my sblive
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: that should make it a bit faster
<james_xx> TheHighChild: ok i entered that
<ubuntu> hy all
<ubuntu> i got a live cd installer problem
<ubuntu> who's a admin or someone who can really help me?
<CILLY-XUGOZ> c'mon people
<TheHighChild> james_xx: Ok, no here comes the fun part. type 'sudo nano xorg.conf' That should open up your xorg.conf in an editor called nano. You can navigate with your arrow keys. In there, go to the driver section and look for 'Driver      "fglrx"' change the "fglrx" to "ati" and press ctrl + o to save and ctrl + x to quit. Then type 'sudo startx'
<samuli> or type sudo sed -e 's/"fglrx"/"ati"/' -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf  :)
<janssen> Hi all. Quick question: are there Dapper packages for Kdevelop, or not? I've read installation guides for kdevelop which refer to the package "kdevelop3", but apt-get tells me that package doesn't exist. Will I need to install from source?
<TheHighChild> janssen: probably need to enable the repos
<TheHighChild> janssen: I am seeing it in my apt-cache
<xanthine> hi, I'm trying to compile Qt 4, but it's missing the header file /usr/include/GL/gl.h, and I can't find that file in any packages (using "apt-file search gl.h") - any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> janssen: Its in universe
<TheHighChild> janssen: looks likes it's under KDE in the Universe
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: FTW
<TheHighChild> james_xx: How are we doing
<janssen> TheHighChild: Sorry, I'm new to ubuntu and don't really understand apt-get, so I'm not sure what you mean. Do I need to change my repository settings in adept?
<TheHighChild> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Mitja> How can I find out which ports are open publicly?
<janssen> TheHighChild: (... or apt-get)
<TheHighChild> janssen: I'd read those links, They're probably explain better than I will
<janssen> sweet, thanks all
<james_xx> TheHighChild: i have the desktop back, but it is huge. i tried to change the display settings, but no success yet
<james_xx> beb
<james_xx> brb*
<TheHighChild> james_xx: The GUI is good. I am glad you've made it back. Congratulations to be honest. Most users would have quit when their GUI didn't start. Nice work james.
<joh6nn> upgraded to dapper last night, and now i can't play mp3s.  anyone have any ideas?
<kronoz> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<joh6nn> yeah.
<ninHer> it is
<joh6nn> i know
<joh6nn> i upgraded
<ninHer> use ogg vorbis instead
* joh6nn gives you the look that deserves
<kronoz> they cna be played fine :p
<joh6nn> kronoz: i didn't say they couldn't, i said it broke after i upgraded
<TheHighChild> joh6nn: What app are you trying to play with?
<Bazzi> joh6nn: you need to pull libxine-extracodecs now
<joh6nn> bazzi: i'll give that a shot, thanks
<kronoz> joh6nn, read that page ubotu linked to, it will tell you how to enable mp3/wma/ram/whatever
<Bazzi> but if you read that wiki page thoroughly
<tarmath> I got an issue going on with kate opening some binary file types it isnt even associated with when I try to download from konqueror, anyone?
* Bazzi gives joh6nn a look
* joh6nn admits he should have looked first
<joh6nn> Bazzi: i'm used to pointing people to that page
<joh6nn> so i thought my question was being misunderstood
<linuxmonkey> h3sp4wn: that didnt fix anything same speeds
<h3sp4wn> samuli: That sed command is not very safe you are better with perl -pi.bak -e 's/fglrx/radeon/i' /etc/X11/xorg.conf or however you make a backup with sed
<joh6nn> Bazzi: Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<james_xxx> TheHighChild: this is me, i am on the laptop, but... everything is GIANT
<Bazzi> joh6nn: multiverse then
<james_xxx> TheHighChild: and it won't let me change the settingd
<james_xxx> settings*
* joh6nn thought he had multiverse enabled...
<CaBlGuY> Howdy....   I'z back..
<Bazzi> joh6nn maybe the upgrade disabled it
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: Not sure read about nfs performance tuning sun has some good docs it in the bigadmin part
<TheHighChild> james_xxx Let me google a bit. Ask the global chat if they're familiar. I'll check the wiki and forums and see what I can turn up.
<linuxmonkey> thanks for the warning CaBlGuY
<CaBlGuY> linuxmonkey:  anytime buddie..   :p
<linuxmonkey> h3sp4wn:  im gonna ask in ubuntu too
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: cross posting is considered inpolite
<CaBlGuY> linuxmonkey:  U know anything about getting the new 0.12.0 version of kopete??
<linuxmonkey> nope CaBlGuY
<CaBlGuY> well s00t, what good r ya??   :p
<CaBlGuY> *sh00t
<CaBlGuY> !building packages
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<andred> CaBlGuY: http://www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/packages/kopete_0.12.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<collins> console switching fails - tty1,5,6 works, tt2-tt4 console garbled linefeeds don't work - any suggestions
<CaBlGuY> thanks andred...
<TheHighChild> james_xxx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto?highlight=%28resolution%29
<TheHighChild> james_xxx Let me know if you have questions
<james_xxx> TheHighChild: i just don't know what to do lol
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: has he changed fglrx to radeon in /etc/modules ?
<james_xxx> TheHighChild: it acts like i am using a 30 inch monitor
<CaBlGuY> :-O   wow!!!   that would b HUGE...
<CaBlGuY> :o)  and nice..
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: That fglrx kernel module being loaded will mess stuff up
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: Either that or easyubuntu doesn't even do that properly
<h3sp4wn> I think I would prefer two high quality 19 inch monitors to a 30 inch one
<james_xxx> CaBlGuY: it's not nice
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: I only had him change the fglrx to ati. I don't know anything about the modules, any chance you can help him a bit with that?
<CaBlGuY> james_xxx, I know but I'm sayin, if you had a 30" monitor, that would be cool..
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: run cat /etc/modules (to see whether fglrx is in there)
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: if it is then run 'sudo perl -pi.bak -e 's/fglrx/radeon/i' /etc/modules' and restart the machine
<joh6nn> Bazzi: thank you, that was it.  kronoz: sorry, i should've read the page.  thanks
<christos_> hello
<TheHighChild> How are we doing james_xxx
<CaBlGuY> thanks again andred... got it all installed.. ;)
<andred> CaBlGuY: np
<christos_> can anybody help me installing knemo and some other stuff????
<gobbe> christos_, sudo apt-get install knemo?
<christos_> damn. i'd tried it yeasterday and it didnt work. libc6 was old or sth
<christos_> but now it's installed. thnx anyway gobbe
<Mitja> Which firewall do you recommend for kubuntu?
<TheHighChild> james_xx: How is it going man?
<james_xxx> TheHighChild: ok, i have the desktop looking normal again... but no 3D graphics at all
<james_xxx> TheHighChild: i try to start planet penguin to test 3D, and it will not even load
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: the line is above sudo perl -pi.bak -e 's/fglrx/radeon/i' /etc/modules (makes a backup of /etc/modules as well)
<TheHighChild> james_xxx: This is the ATI card right?
<james_xxx> TheHighChild: yes
<TheHighChild> Thanks alot h3sp4wn
<TheHighChild> james_xxx: I don't know what to tell you man. I've never heard of 3d working on an ATI card older than a 9200.
<james_xxx> TheHighChild: well, i appreciate the help anyways
<james_xxx> i am just goingto reinstall
<TheHighChild> james_xxx: I have the same problem in my laptop with my 7500
<zenithsN00b> I was wondering if festival could be set up to rival the at&t natural voice technology that costs 200 bucks??
<james_xxx> TheHighChild: 3D was working fine until i installed the ati driver from easyubuntu
<TheHighChild> james_xxx: What driver were you using before?
<james_xxx> TheHighChild: open source
<james_xxx> TheHighChild: the same one , 'ati'
<TheHighChild> james_xxx: and you're positive 3D was working?
<james_xxx> TheHighChild: absolutely positive
<h3sp4wn> The only reason 3d would not be working is because the fglrx kernel module was being loaded from /etc/modules instead of radeon
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: I thought 3d wasn't supported on the old ATI's
<james_xxx> TheHighChild: let me ask this... would planet penguin work without 3D?
<h3sp4wn> It is if you have the kernel module
<h3sp4wn> mesa has accelerated 3d for them
<TheHighChild> james_xxx: I have no idea what planet penguin is. Hold on and I'll check
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: i installed planet penguin just to see if it would work on here... it did until i ran easyubuntu
<GullyFoyle> under kinfocenter it says no soundcard but lspci -v shows my sblive. how do i get dapper to recognize my soundcard?
<h3sp4wn> glxinfo should say direct rendering: Yes (if the kernel module is working properly but I expect fglrx's kernel module is being loaded
<simp> is there any alternative for photoshop in linux?
<h3sp4wn> gimp
<Where|here> Hello. Localhost isn't responding to my pings (it worked yesterday, and I didn't do any changes to my system). Does anyone know what might be the problem?
<simp> ok i'l give it a try h3sp4wn will sudo apt-get install gimp work fine?
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: glxinfo says GLX is missing
<TheHighChild> simp gimp and krita are image manipulators. You should be able to 'sudo apt-get install gimp'
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: run kdesu kate /etc/modules
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: and pastebin the contents of that file
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15483
<GullyFoyle> i'm gonna try mepis. this "upgrade" to dapper has been a joke.
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: You are going to have to use nano again sudo nano /etc/modules
<Gentix> I got problems changing the root passwd. 'sudo passwd' root won't work (using fresh dapperinstall)
<james_xxx> GullyFoyle: i am running mepis on my desktop
<GullyFoyle> hopefully it has better hadware recognition
<iNiku> Gentix: won't work, how?
<h3sp4wn> GullyFoyle: Kanotix is pretty good
<Gentix> iNiku: I simply can't change it
<james_xxx> GullyFoyle: it does
<iNiku> Gentix: do you get an error message?
<Gentix> iNiku: is does absolutely nothing
<h3sp4wn> GullyFoyle: Kanotix hardware detection of kanotix is considered to be second to none
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: ok i entered that
<iNiku> Gentix: um, that makes no sense
<iNiku> Gentix: what exactly are you doing?
<Gentix> iNiku: asif my user acount has no sudo rughts
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: So whats in the file ?
<iNiku> Gentix: if that was the case, you would get an error message
<Gentix> iNiku: 'sudo passwd root'
<GullyFoyle> h3sp4wn: well everything workedfine under breezy but dapper has screwed many things up
<iNiku> Gentix: just 'sudo passwd' will do
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: lp, psmouse, sbp2, sr_mod
<TheHighChild> Gentix, the first password request after the command will be your sudo password, the second will be the root password
<Gentix> iNiku: it askes for a password as it always does for a sudo action wich is a simple enter
<Gentix> iNiku: and then nothing
<Gentix> iNiku: the same goes for a 'sudo apt-get update'
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: add radeon to the bottom of it then do control X and yes
<Gentix> TheHighChild: I know after giving the simple enter it does nothing
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: ok i did that, should i reboot?
<iNiku> Gentix: do a 'sudo id'
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: Not yet I have just thought of something
<iNiku> Gentix: at the password prompt, enter your user password
<james_xxx> ok
<TheHighChild> Gentix: By 'does nothing' it doesn't give an error?
<Gentix> iNiku: sudo id?
<iNiku> Gentix: yes
<Gentix> TheHighChild: precise
<iNiku> Gentix: can you pastebin what exactly happens when you do that?
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: run sudo aptitude purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<Gentix> iNiku: it simply gives no feedback at all
<TheHighChild> Gentix, no error is good. If you type a command and there is no output, it means that the command worked fine.
<iNiku> TheHighChild: not really, if the command is supposed to output something
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: Then reboot after saying yes (libGL and some other things are replaced when fglrx is installed that should put them back)
<iNiku> Gentix: okay, what does id say?
<Gentix> TheHighChild: it does nothing! No hd activety no updating no paswd changes
<TheHighChild> Gentix: Type 'su' and see what happens
<Gentix> ..
<Gentix> nevermind
<Gentix> Thanx for all the help
<benkong2> whoa! here how can this be??
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: i'll be back in a sec
<iNiku> Gentix: so what was it? :D
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: has it being removed ?
<iNiku> I'm curious
<Gentix> I had it with this thing
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: i.e you ran the aptitude command and pressed yes ?
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: yes, i think so
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: ok it should be ok then
<james_xxx> brb
<iNiku> Gentix: ah, I thought you figured it out
<Gentix> iNiku: the problem is still there. I'm just not going to fix it
<Gentix> iNiku: I'll just do it the right way.. REMOVE IT
<iNiku> well, whatever...
<nocloud> does anybody know how i can run an executable file?
<TheHighChild> Ugh. I hate trying to help people and have them just quit. ARGH!
<nocloud> i downloaded an executable file and i have no clue how to run it
<benkong2> how can my server be passing out ip addresses like 169.254.191.238 subnet of 255.255.0.0 with a default gw of 10.0.0.1??? and its working I am on the box now
<iNiku> TheHighChild: yeah, pretty frustrating. oh well.
<iNiku> TheHighChild: the way I see it, if they do that they didn't deserve the help in the first place
<TheHighChild> iNiku: I'm not even 1337. I just try to help when I can. I'll put the time in but I expect anyone who's asking to do the same.
<iNiku> nocloud: what exactly did you download?
<iNiku> nocloud: how do you know it's executable?
<nocloud> vnc viewer enterprise edition
<nocloud> konqueror says its an executable file
<iNiku> nocloud: well, then you can probably double-click on it in konqueror
<nocloud> when i double click on it, it asks me what i want to open it with.....
<TheHighChild> Well guys, I'm off work for the evening. Take care. and james_xx Good luck man. I hope it all works out well. Congrats on sticking it out.
<iNiku> nocloud: what's the file called?
<iNiku> I don't know why konqueror says it's executable but linux software usually isn't distributed as executables
<benkong2> anyone??
<nocloud> anyone?
<benkong2> how can my server be passing out ip addresses like 169.254.191.238 subnet of 255.255.0.0 with a default gw of 10.0.0.1??? and its working I am on the box now
<benkong2> I know it sounds crazy but its what I have
<iNiku> benkong2: windows internet connection sharing?
<iNiku> or something
<mneisen> hello, my adept tells me that the "packaging system database" is locked. What can I do?
<benkong2> no I have a gentoo box as a server and dnsmasq passes out ip addresses
<iNiku> mneisen: make sure you don't have another package manager running at the same time
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: planet penguin, which i have been using to test this, still will not load, so i am assuming the 3D thing is still non-functional
<benkong2> iNiku: actually syslog says it gave the box 10.0.0.100 as an ip address
<mneisen> iNiku: I do not have any other package manager running, I rebooted.
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: what does glxinfo say ?
<iNiku> benkong2: okay...
<iNiku> benkong2: windows client?
<james_xxx> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<talljon84> Hey all-  I insalled Dapper on my laptop and it is consistantly using 40%+ CPU usage. It's taking a toll on battery time. I'm not sure how to tell if any given program is doing this. Suggestions?
<benkong2> iNiku: no this is a kubuntu fresh install
<iNiku> mneisen: then there might be a lock file left behind if a package manager died or you rebooted uncleanly while it was running
<iNiku> benkong2: okay, so where did you see the 169 address?
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<benkong2> iNiku: in a terminal when I do an ifconfig and on knemo
<benkong2> talljon84: in a terminal try top
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: do i sudo nano that?
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: You can do
<mneisen> iNiku: What shall I do? I already did "rm /var/lib/dpgk/lock".
<talljon84> benkong2: I did that and it shows CPUs at 40% but the highest program in the list is 5%... and those listed done't add up to the total amount.
<iNiku> benkong2: um, so ifconfig shows you have an 169 ip address but your dhcp server claims it gave out 10.0.0.100?
<iNiku> blah.
<slow-motion> hallo
<talljon84> iNiku: is it at 169.254 address or something else?
<iNiku> talljon84: 169.254 apparently
<iNiku> mneisen: if that doesn't help, then I have no idea... sorry
<benkong2> sorry my konversation crashed
<mneisen> iNiku: thanks anyways.
<talljon84> iNiku: 169.254.*.* are self-assigned. DHCP servers don't give those addresses out. A client assigns itself one of those when no DHCP server response was received.
<benkong2> iNiku: I missed your last comment
<iNiku> talljon84: I know that, except I've never seen a linux system do that, only windows
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: how do i copy all of that? there is no place i can select 'select all'
<mneisen> iNiku: One more question: what package managers are there, i.e., how do I find them using ps or something similar.
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: the ouput of dpkg-divert --list (may also be useful) as may the output of cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<iNiku> mneisen: um... synaptic, adept, aptitude, apt-get, dpkg
<benkong2> I agree also however this one is either telling me the wrong thing from ifconfig and knemo
<resmo> hi
<talljon84> iNiku: Neither have I... but doesn't mean that someone didn't build support for it into Dapper.
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: i think i could save everyone some time by re-installing.
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: the bit we are interested in is Section "Module"
<iNiku> talljon84: my dapper box doesn't do it (thank god)
<talljon84> haha
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: and everything under that until EndSection
<iNiku> benkong2: what is knemo?
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: it will not let me copy all of that
<benkong2> its a KDE app that monitors network connections...sits in the tray
<iNiku> benkong2: ah. well, I would trust ifconfig.
<benkong2> iNiku: yes I agree problem is ifconfig says the same thing
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: If just the bits inbetween Section "Module" and EndSection is more than a screenful then there is a very big problem
<iNiku> benkong2: okay, pastebin ifconfig -a and netstat -nrv
<benkong2> iNiku: ok doing that now
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: i would say 3 screens full
<james_xxx> at least
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: just between those two lines
<iNiku> benkong2: what do you use for configuring your network? /etc/network/interfaces and ifup/down? manual ifconfig? some k thingy?
<benkong2> is there something wrong with pastebin? i get this "Query failure: Table 'pastebin.pastebin' doesn't exist"
<benkong2> I use /etc/network/interfaces/
<iNiku> um... which pastebin?
<benkong2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<benkong2> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/
<benkong2> sorry the second one
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15486
<iNiku> yeah, that seems to be broken
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: i am retarted lol
<benkong2> ok I got one hold on please
<james_xxx> kubuntu pastebin is not working
<iNiku> benkong2: use the ubuntu-nl.org one
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: I have backported wpasupplicant from sid (compiled against madwifi-ng not madwifi-old) do you have madwif-ng in your kernel modules under madwifi-ng /lib/modules/xxx/madwifi-ng (how can it be forced to be loaded ?)
<earHertz> how do I invoke ksambaplugin (I want to share some directories)
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: add load "glx" to the bottom of that section
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: then run this command 'sudo perl -pi.bak -e 's/ati/radeon/i' /etc/X11/xorg.conf' then reboot
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: hmm, yeah, I do... so dapper comes with both madwifi-old and madwifi-ng, then?
<eliram> i need help regarding wine emulator
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: looks like the -ng modules are called new_whatnot
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: Looks like it but wpa_supplicant is built against madwifi-old
<benkong2> ok here's the info. I sent a screen shot just so you'd know I am for real. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15487
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: -Dwext should do the trick, though?
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: I know that but network manager doesn't seem to like it
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: brb
<MikeMcA> I have a new installation of kubuntu on my laptop.  My wireless is working fine except that every time I reboot I have to either set the wep key via iwconfig or go into Wireless Assistant, both of which require me to enter a password manually.  I'd like the wireless to just automatically connect on boot - is there a way to set that up?  Thanks
<iNiku> benkong2: okay, it works because you have a network route for 10.0.0.0 on eth0
<benkong2> hmmmm.... I wonder where I did that?
<iNiku> benkong2: I have no idea why you're getting an IP like that, though
<Bazzi> MikeMcA: I had that problem before, playing with network settings in network manager helped, i.e. reloading it a few times
<iNiku> benkong2: can you try an ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0
<benkong2> sure
<iNiku> and see what the DHCP client outputs
<iNiku> pastebin that
<eliram> why cant i see wine emulator in the kde menu???
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: ahh, right
<Bazzi> eliram, it isn't installed into the meni
<Bazzi> menu*
<eliram> i installed it throu the packege manager
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: so have you tried the dapper -ng modules?
<MikeMcA> Bazzi: interesting.  I've had to reinstall a couple times because I kept screwing things up and I feel like on an earlier install it did work correctly, so maybe "jiggling the handle" will take care of it.
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: or was that what you were asking about?
<eliram> how can i run it then?
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: I don't know how to force them to be loaded (I presume you have to blacklist the old ones somehow)
<Bazzi> MikeMcA: I have networking problems on 3 of 4 installs. reloading that damn entwork manager resolved all of the problems... weird thing but whatever.
<MikeMcA> Bazzi by network mgr do you mean System Settings -> Network Settings, or the Wireless Assistant
<talljon84> With LinEAK installed, it doesn't appear to really accomplish anything. kmix is installed but KMIX_MUTE doesn't work for example. A second package KLineakConfig is nice but there are no "Perform Special Action" to select from. Anyone have experience with this that can help?
<Bazzi> the former
<MikeMcA> Bazzi, great, thanks.  I'll poke at it some more
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: yeah, that's a good question
<benkong2> iNiku: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15488 this is really funny it says bound to 10.0.0.100 which should be correct
<eliram> Bazzi how can i run wine afther installation
<eliram> ?
<Bazzi> eliram: run winecfg once, and then wine yourprogram.exe
<eliram> thanks i will try
<benkong2> iNiku: however an ifconfig still gives the 169.254.10.56
<Bazzi> eliram: but use the wine repository to get 0.9.14 and dont use the dapper 0.9.9
<benkong2> but......I am still using it right now as I type
<Bazzi> eliram: if you are familiar with sources.list add "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main" to it
<eliram> ok thank a lot
<iNiku> benkong2: that's pretty strange :)
<james_xx> h3sp4wn: it didn't work... i am going to reinstall kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: Don't use easyubuntu
<benkong2> iNiku:  yes I know
<james_xx> h3sp4wn: i won't. i do have another question for you, though
<benkong2> this is a fresh install on an amd64 box
<james_xx> h3sp4wn: i bought a geforce mmx 4000 for the desktop computer.... how do i install it?
<benkong2> this is a dual boot box but that should not have an effect on the card address
<james_xx> h3sp4wn: will kubuntu auto-detect it?
<TheHighChild> james_xx: How are you doing man? h3sp4wn You really barrel man. I can only hope to find you when I problems ;)
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: You will need the nvidia modules to have accelerated 3d
<halibut> I had a folder full of pdf files with previews, but a few pdf files didn't have previews because they were over 5MB, so I went to configure konq -> Previews and meta data -> Maximum filesize for preview,  and increased it to 10MB,  now all of my previews have gone :(
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: I don't know anything about mepis - is it an mx 4000 ?
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: I have never heard of that
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: you will need either nvidia or nvidia-legacy depending on which chipset it is based on
<james_xx> h3sp4wn: yes, it is an mx 4000
<james_xx> h3sp4wn: part of the reason i got this card was to put kubuntu back on this machine
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: I would try following the nvidia howto (to install the normal drivers) if that doesn't work try nvidia legacy
<iNiku> benkong2: that's the kind of address a windows box will use if it cannot get an address from DHCP
<iNiku> kind of an "autoconfigure address"
<james_xx> h3sp4wn: so i need to install kubuntu first... then install nvidia drivers.... then install the card.... then hope it works?
<iNiku> but I've never seen it on linux before.
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: I think that card is based upon geforce 4 mx which is a higher clocked geforce 2 so I am not too sure which to go for
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: Install the card first
<james_xx> ok
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: When you install kubuntu it will use nv which is the open source nvidia driver
<james_xx> ok great
<tuxcicles> anyone but me having problems with the new proprietary ati fglrx driver, I had to install the old one because it doesn't work
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: then you will need to switch to the closed source one to have accelerated 3d
<h3sp4wn> tuxicles: which one is that ?
<james_xx> TheHighChild|Gam  and h3sp4wn, i have appreciated the help. i am not sure why i keep losing 3D graphics, but anyways
<tuxcicles> h3sp4wn: the new one that is in dapper and at the ati site - i am using the breezy fglrx now
<james_xx> h3sp4wn: can i install nvidia and nvidia leagcy both?? or just one or the other??
<TheHighChild|Gam> james_xx: np man. I am not super leet but I'd be happy to help you anytime I can. You kick-arse for sticking it out brother
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: You only need one
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: They conflict with each other
<james_xx> h3sp4wn: but being i don't know which one....
<james_xx> ok that is what i wanted to know
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: try the normal one if that doesn't work try legacy
<james_xx> h3sp4wn: i just bought this card at walmart yesterday.... so should i go with nvidia first?
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: You could try looking at nvidia.com for the specific lists of cards
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: That are supported by each driver
<james_xx> ok, thanks again guys
<pekuja> does anyone know how I could modify a CD image? I'd basically want to import an ISO image or a CD to K3B, change some files and then burn it onto another CD.
<pekuja> it's a bootable CD so I can't just copy the files over because I'd lose the boot image
<linuxmonkey> h3sp4wn: the read speed from the NFS is great its just the upload
<kalle> need help installing a printer
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: was that the case before also ?
<linuxmonkey> probably i never tried copying from it. ftp upload is fast, just NFS and I have no clue why
<collins> try again. Kubuntu 6.06 user (onboard since Flight 5 of Dapper). I'm getting garbled consoles when using CTL-ALT-FN to switch. 100% up to date on maintenance.
<kalle> i'm new with ubuntu
<linuxmonkey> h3sp4wn:  gonna try async to see if it does a diff
<tiglionabbit> hello
<kalle> please help me
<tiglionabbit> When I try to play certain games, I get this problem: http://rafb.net/paste/results/dregYL54.html
<dani> please someone help...i have universe and multiverse installed but i can-t install libxine/extracodecs, whay?
<tiglionabbit> oops forget that that user is root.  I just tried that once in case it was a problem with my user account :[
<dani> installed/ enabled
<oklinux> what is the easiest way to install java ?
<tiglionabbit> oklinux: read up on RestrictedFormats
<tiglionabbit> or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<kalle> i need help installing a samsung CLP-500, i have a JetDirct 170x
<tiglionabbit> dani: you mean libxine-extracodecs ?
<tiglionabbit> dani: how are you trying to install it and what is happening?
<dani> if i do apt-get install it tells me that it cant find the package but i-vd just installed thru adept, strange
<tiglionabbit> dani: you're probably spelling it wrong
<linuxmonkey> h3sp4wn: async gives me 40MB/s but then throttles to 12MB/s freezes and then back up
<dani> u-r right, becouse i-m doing an instalation for someone with a romanian key map and i-m italian
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, i have more questions
<james_xx> lol
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, i plugged that geforce mx 4000 card in... plugged the monitor into that card.... turned on the computer, and the monitor did not work
<h3sp4wn> did you take the old one out
<linuxmonkey> Can someone check out http://pastebin.ca/63881 <---its what I get in /var/log/syslog when I first mount a NFS partition.
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, it is an integrated video card
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: If you run portmap on your local machine also you should get better performance
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: There will be a bios setting which allows you to set which graphics card is initialised first
<linuxmonkey> h3sp4wn: how do I do that?
* ayabara draws a deep breath and gets ready to replace xp with kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: sudo aptitude install portmap
* myriams_away is back.
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, do i need to unplug the geforce card and reboot, and go into bios?
<tiglionabbit> ayabara: don't replace, dual boot
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: It shouldn't do
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: Just plug the monitor into the other card
<kalle> were can i find information aboute installing networkprinter in ubuntu??
<james_xx> ok
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: Which one is initialised first will be in a setting somewhere
<ayabara> tiglionabbit: had dual boot before, considering to go all the way this time. why not?
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: Or you can disable the onboard one which may be easiest
<tiglionabbit> er, I dunno, but I always find a reason to use windows.  Usually a dumb little game, or photoshop
<h3sp4wn> ayabara: May as well - consider a seperate partition for /home if you have a big disk
<ayabara> h3sp4wn: laptop with 100gb disk, but the data I need to keep are on a separate partition
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, how ould i disable the onboard?
<ayabara> tiglionabbit: don't play games, and my girl's got a laptop running xp :-). Last thing that held me in windows was picasa
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: Read the motherboard manual or look on the award or ami websites
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: It depends on what bios you have
<h3sp4wn> ayabara: Can you not just temporarily copy the data to your girls laptop (it would make things alot easier for you)
<tiglionabbit> ayabara: ah.  And they've made a linux build of that now, huh
<h3sp4wn> Its written in java (hence why its so slow)
<ayabara> h3sp4wn: I don't see any problems at all :-). I will replace xp on a 15gb partition. My data is safely stored on another 85gb partition, and I have an external drive where I can put those data when I convert to ext2/ext3. had two reasons for visiting you guys now. 1. I wonder if I should use ext2 or ext3. 2. I needed to gather some courage...
<h3sp4wn> ex3
<h3sp4wn> ext3
<ayabara> ok. journaling is a good thing then :-)
<h3sp4wn> yes
<iNiku> hmm. anyone gotten mozplugger to successfully swallow acroread?
<h3sp4wn> Its insignificant the performance hit that you take because of journaling
<kalle> were can i find information aboute installing networkprinter in ubuntu??
<ayabara> ok. don't know too much about it, but I will take your word :-)
<h3sp4wn> ayabara: It saves you having to do fsck most of the time
<james_xx> man, everything is about bios upgrades... lol
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: What make of bios do you have ?
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: award / ami / phoenix or something else
<james_xx> it says BIOS version A01
<h3sp4wn> Ask whoever made the computer sounds like a branded pc
<ayabara> btw, is it a problem to have both gnome and kde desktops installed at the same time (I think I mean kubuntu and ubuntu), so I can switch if I want to try ubuntu too?
<h3sp4wn> No
<Bazzi> ayabara: it will bloat your system
<linuxmonkey> h3sp4wn: i heard that async isnt safe to use with nfs but the speeds are incredible when its turned on
<Bazzi> other than that, no
<ayabara> Bazzi: I was afraid of that...
<Bazzi> well once you have decided what you like most, stick with it
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: its because it only completes the writes when it can bothered
<ayabara> installed ubuntu a couple of times, but the first thing I did was to dl a lot of kde apps I use at work and like (konsole, krusader, konqueror). figured I should try kubuntu this time
<linuxmonkey> h3sp4wn:  so whats it means if the server went down that file would be corrupt?
<ayabara> hmm. just realize I'm pretty much sitting here talking about myself...
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: The file would quite easily get corrupt anyway
* ayabara will shut up now
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: nfs uses udp by default
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: using tcp may make it more reliable
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, this computer is a dell dimension, i just bought it 6 weeks ago
<linuxmonkey> is there something else I can use to mount a folder on the server to this pc
<tominglis> hi is this the right place to come to ask for help for kubuntu 6.06?
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: That ge-force is probably a worse card thatn what is already onboard
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, lol i bought it becasue i was told to by people in here
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: What card is onboard ?
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, intel extreme graphics 11
<linuxmonkey> h3sp4wn: should I maybe use ftp for the upload and just use the nfs for read only (stream audio from it)
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, with linux there is always something wrong with any hardware
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: Silicon Graphics sell linux stuff which works pretty well (But it is vastly overpriced)
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: Does the board not have a pci express graphics slot ?
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, hardware configuration with linux will probably always suck and be limited, but i still like linux
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, no, it does not
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: I don't think linux hardware configuration is at all bad these days
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, it has improved, but it isn't great
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: ubuntu did everything right you can't blame ubuntu for easyubuntu breaking it
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, easyubuntu is not what was messing with the graphics card on this machine, that was my laptop
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: I am talking about your general experience with linux hardware detection
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, with only pci slots on this board, i am limited in what video card i can install
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: Those intel cards have opensource drivers
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: written by intel
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, that could be, but any question i have asked in here, the response generally is about hardware not being well supported, my intel extreme graphics 11 being a point in case
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, i agree.... people have insisted in here that the inetl card is the problem, and i know that isn't true
<james_xx> intel*
<h3sp4wn> It may not be configured properly but I would expect support for it to improve soon
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, what is your opinion, should i take the nvidia card back out?
<h3sp4wn> I wouldn't like to be running a pci video card at all really - I would expect the intel extreme graphics to perform better
<h3sp4wn> (thats what the new macbooks have)
<nipra> Hi there is a something weird with installer http://nipra.be/bug_or_what/
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, so far mepis has worked well with this card, and maybe staying with mepis is the answer. i bought this card hoping it would allow me to switch back to kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: Do you have accelerated 3d in mepis ?
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, yes
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: You could copy xorg.conf from mepis and try running that on kubuntu
<james_xx> hmmm
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: So the kubuntu live cd definately doesn't have accelerated 3d ?
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, i think i just needed to learn a lot more about linux before i ever started messing with it
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, no no no
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, the 3D graphics DO work with kubuntu ... at first
<h3sp4wn> I can't see how it can be changed
<h3sp4wn> File a bug about it if it happens again
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, but after i configure everything the first few days , the 3D graphics quit working... no matter what most people in this room have said, there is a software conflict somewhere
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, the thing is , it happened on my desktop with an intel card, and it happened on my laptop with an ATI card
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: The laptop is entirely down to easyubuntu
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, and i have spoken with others in here who have had these issues
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, i think that is true.....
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: Ask dell how to get it so you can use the nvidia card if you want to use it
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, but i am not sure that is the case with my desktop... what is worse is that it leads to a reinstall because the damage cannot be undone (by me at least)
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, i guess i will, although you are suggesting that changing the card is somewhat pointless
<h3sp4wn> The card is very old
<h3sp4wn> (with it being pci)
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, i bought this desktop SOLELY for the purpose of learning about linux, so it is no loss... i just want to figure this stuff out lol
<travis|linux> anyone know how to install xchat in kubuntu ?
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: Nothing is pointless if you learn stuff from it
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, i figured that this card was old, and maybe it is, but there were 2 cards being sold at the local walmart , and they were both PCI..... and, even though this desktop is brand new , PCI is the only option. there are no AGP or PCI-E cards
<james_xx> h3sp4wn, no, and this is definitely a learning experience :-D
<h3sp4wn> james_xx: You could try just keeping it in and running two screens
<james_xx> hmmm
<james_xx> that could be neat
<h3sp4wn> It is complicated though there are no automatic tools that would do that for you I don't think
<chavo> travis|linux, sudo apt-get install xchat
<travis|linux> chavo: E: Couldn't find package xchat  -- the error I get
<crimsun_> travis|linux: xchat is in universe.
<chavo> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<travis|linux> ahhh.. thank you
<chavo> travis|linux, you have to enable the universe repo
<travis|linux> see that now :)
<travis|linux> thanks
<chavo> travis|linux, xchat-gnome is now the default
<travis|linux> I want the regular xchat
<Lunar_Raven> o.o question: where is the settings for popup blocking in konqeuror
<chavo> travis|linux, you running kde?
<Armagguedes> en taru adun
<Armagguedes> how can i tell if a problem i have is kubuntu or kde related?
<travis|linux> chavo: yes.. running kde
<travis|linux> chavo: I just got xchat installed
<travis|linux> I was have been using mandriva for about 2 yrs
<travis|linux> this is the first distro I have tried other than mandriva
<chavo> travis|linux, I was just wondering if you had tried konversation
<kronoz> is nvidia-glx available for 64bit?
<kronoz> and64
<kronoz> *amd64
<travis|linux> chavo: yea.. I'm using that now.. its alright
<apokryphos> kronoz: of course, yes.
<slow-motion> n8
<kronoz> where..
<apokryphos> kronoz: what? In the same place of course
<kronoz> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<kronoz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15490
<apokryphos> kronoz: you don't have restricted enabled
<apokryphos> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Armagguedes> does anyone here have a problem with the keyboard? for some reason (and i don't know what's causing this, ie, cant really replicate it) after a while of uptime my keyboard ceases to respond. i have to reboot via mouse>k menu>logout>reboot
<Blissex> Armagguedes: unplug it and plug it in. Plenty of keyboards are buggy and need to be reset sometimes.
<Armagguedes> Blissex laptop
<Armagguedes> the plug is welded =)
<Blissex> Armagguedes: bad news :-).
<Armagguedes> when this happens, openoffice writer is open, but then again, it is open most of the time
<Blissex> Armagguedes: however thanks a lot for the copious context provided... Our telepathic advisors unfortunately are all busy on other lines, wait until they call you back.
<halibut> I had a folder full of pdf files with previews, but a few pdf files didn't have previews because they were over 5MB, so I went to configure konq -> Previews and meta data -> Maximum filesize for preview,  and increased it to 10MB,  now all of my previews have gone :(
<Blissex> Armagguedes: as there can be dozens of potential causes, like you running some odd driver (e.g. NVIDIA/ATI), program bugs, bugs in the laptop chipset, etc.
<Blissex> Armagguedes: check the 'dmesg' or kernel log for kernel problems...
<kronoz> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kronoz> thanks apokryphos
<Slappy> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<sdolnack> anyone run wine?
<sdolnack> i'm wondering if it's better to install the latest version, or to build a CVS myself
<transgaming> hi
<sdolnack> hi
<transgaming> may anyone tell me why i can't install any deb file in my ubuntu system, always something is missing
<sdolnack> what are you trying to install
<transgaming> i'll try to install xmms
<transgaming> try to install kppp
<Armagguedes> damna
<Armagguedes> is this correct: sudo chmod 757 /opt/
<sdolnack> what happens when you try to install it
<transgaming> but always it's need some other file
<sdolnack> how are you installing
<sdolnack> through adept/synaptic, or command line?
<transgaming> double click on the file
<sdolnack> ahh
<transgaming> :O
<sdolnack> to install things in Linux, you generally downlaod the program from a repository
<claydoh> transgaming: use adept to search and install xmms, it will installl all the missing bits
<sdolnack> via a packet manager (Adept for Kubuntu and Synaptic for Ubuntu)
<sdolnack> yeah--what claydoh said
<claydoh> heh
<sdolnack> claydoh-ever used a wine alpha build?
<kronoz> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<claydoh> not in a while
<claydoh> I do toy with whatever is the current release atm
<sdolnack> i'm wond'ring whether wine'll work better if i use the current stable release or the dev releas
<transgaming> and i can't run alien
<sdolnack> what's alien?
<transgaming> i mean to program alien
<transgaming> :)
<claydoh> aliien converts rpm to deb
<transgaming> yes
<sdolnack> we have a program like that??
<transgaming> what program?
<sdolnack> how's it work
<sdolnack> alien
<claydoh> ya, but it is hit or miss on if it works
<sdolnack> ahh nv
<sdolnack> m
<claydoh> sdolnack: well as the latest version of wine was out this past week, any cvs version will be pretty close to that for a bit
#kubuntu 2006-06-11
<claydoh> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<claydoh> !adept
<ubotu> methinks adept is a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
* claydoh got the order bass-ackwards
<sdolnack> what's the best way to get torrents on linux?  wine+utorrent, or azureus?
<claydoh> ktorrent for me
<sdolnack> ehh
<sdolnack> ktorrent seems slow and i do'nt get a lot of connections
<claydoh> tho many like azureus multitude of extra features
<Bernier> sdolnak what distro r u using
<kronoz> is their any docs on installing flash/w32codecs inside a chroot?
<sdolnack> kubuntu dapper
<claydoh> http://ktorrent.pwsp.net/index.php?page=downloads
<claydoh> the breezy deb works fine in dapper
<claydoh> the 2.0 beta1
<james_xxx> what is the best way to get the latest firefox?
<sdolnack> Swiftfox!!!!
<claydoh> sudo apt-get update :)
<sdolnack> it's optimized for specific processors, compiled from the firefox source
<sdolnack> use it instead!! :-D
<claydoh> ya, swiftfox is a little faster :)
<navegante> use the update feature inside firefox
<claydoh> but the latest official FF was just released in apt, with security patches etc
<james_xxx> sdolnack: i dont think there is a swiftfox for my system, but i'll have to check
<claydoh> that you will have to find and download, its not in the repositories
<james_xxx> automatix has swiftfox
<claydoh> but it is sooo easy to install yourself :)
* claydoh will refrain from commenting on automatix
* claydoh feed the dogs, 5 hungry pooches
<sdolnack> james_xxx: just go to getswiftfox.com
<sdolnack> what is automatix?
<sdolnack> i i keep hearing all these things about it not working
<sdolnack> james_xxx: http://www.getswiftfox.com/releases.htm
<transgaming> where can i find programs and utilitys in .sh files
<Bernier> hi, when I close my computer , everything goes well except for one thing. when it gets to "will now halt", there's the click sound of the computer when it closes but it doesn't. it stays open and get stuck there until I press the power button. Is there something to do so it closes automatically?
<sdolnack> transgaming: what do you mean find programs in .sh files?
<sdolnack> to install programs, you'll want to use Adept
<transgaming> not .deb or rpm
<Bernier> the source you mean
<transgaming> program like crossoveroffice
<sdolnack> why not use openoffice :-)
<Bernier> right
<transgaming> i'll use it
<slicslak> can anyone recomend a cli mp3 player?  something with a nice text gui.
<Bernier> cli?
<slicslak> command line interface
<sdolnack> transgaiming: have you tried openoffice yet?  it is a very suitable msoffice replacement.  I use it in Xp too
<Bernier> lol sorry
<slicslak> i can't believe i just had to define that word in a linux channell....
<Bernier> i'm a bit tired
<slicslak> :-p\
<Bernier> and it's also my 3rd day on linux :P
<transgaming> i mean that crossoveroffice is so is to install just write in a terminal << sh filename>> and it's done
<transgaming> i can't install deb files
<transgaming> :(
<sdolnack> yeah--it's a bit different from windows
<slicslak> transgaming, what exactly are you looking fore?
<claydoh> 95 % of what you will find is available in adept, once you edit repositories
<claydoh> no need to download separate files
<h3sp4wn> some stuff is not in adept that is useful though or the versions are too old
<claydoh> as for crossover office (a commercial for-pay program) you need to set the .sh file to be executable by right-clicking on the file, choose "proerties" and check the approprriate box
<claydoh> then you should be able to just double-click the file
<claydoh> yes, but 95% is
<apotekDK> Good evening everyone :)
<claydoh> and Ubuntu's repos are about as up to date as I have seen, and they seem to have a decent line between cutting-edge-up-to-date and usable-stable-tested
<transgaming> now i've just downloaded alien, it is tar file, how can i install it
<Snake> Okay now.
<apotekDK> Uhm.. I have a question regarding wireless networking.. im trying to install it but cant seem to get it working :P
<claydoh> transgaming: install it from adept
<claydoh> the tar fil;e is the source and has to be compiled and installed
<h3sp4wn> Does anyone know where to get pine from in the repos (I know it cannot be distributed except as source but should it not be in the deb-src repos somewhere ?)
<transgaming> how can i compiled and then to install
<claydoh> you don't need to
<claydoh> it wouls take a *lot* of other packages to be installed foirst
<rafel> hola
<claydoh> first enable extra repositories
<apotekDK> Can anyone throw me a link to some documentation on ubuntu/kubuntu ? :) Cant seem to find much on ubuntu.org except some general docs.. isnt there a complete install guide?
<claydoh> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<mythicness> Can anyone see any problems with this lilo.conf file= http://www.mirc.net/paste/?718
<mythicness> It just errors with a crap load of 9A 9A 9A 9A's when I try boot
<claydoh> then fetch updates in adept, and then search for alien
<kwwii> ouch
<claydoh> sorry, did I poke ya?
<kwwii> no but I feel sorry for mythicness
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> erm, :-(
* claydoh looks
<kronoz> what is the equivalent (sp?) of hoary's /usr/share/fonts in dapper?
<kronoz> i'm trying to follow this, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<D4m4ge> hi
<sdolnack> hi
<D4m4ge> i have a problem :/
<sdolnack> what problem do you have?
<D4m4ge> i cant edit my xorg.conf with kate using sudo
<apotekDK> Can anyone throw me a link to some documentation on ubuntu/kubuntu ? :) Cant seem to find much on ubuntu.org except some general docs.. isnt there a complete install guide/update guide/etc.. :D
<sdolnack> what happens when you try to
<D4m4ge> ui can open it without sudo
<sdolnack> try kdesu
<sdolnack> instead of sudo
<D4m4ge> ahhh
<D4m4ge> ok lol
<kwwii> or sudo -s for something a bit more long term
<sdolnack> long term?
<D4m4ge> ok thanx, seems to work
<D4m4ge> sorry 'bout that
<D4m4ge> fisrt time on kubuntu
<sdolnack> glad i could help
<D4m4ge> lets try now ;)
<apotekDK> Was wondering.. are there any speciel linux drivers for ibm laptops?
<trip> yeah
<trip> If you go into adept and search for ibm
<trip> or sudo apt-cache search ibm in terminal
<apotekDK> Mkay! :)
<apotekDK> noting that down
<apotekDK> Im all new too *unix ... (can see im not the only one)
<apotekDK> *to *unix too*
<apotekDK> :P
<apotekDK> What about the docs on kubuntu trip?
<trip> hm
<trip> gimme a second
<apotekDK> sweet
<trip> The ibm addons might be under a non-standard respository
<apotekDK> how do you choose that?
<trip> It's your /etc/apt.sources file
<apotekDK> is there a shortcut to open the terminal?
<trip> I thinkpad addons are used so linux can communicate with thinkpad buttons and thinkpad lights
<trip> My dapper install is very 'customized'
<trip> i don't remember the original layout
<trip> if you goto K menu and run you can just run xterm
<trip> If you'd like I can upload my sources.list for you
<apotekDK> Right! when i browse i constantly hit the "back" key on my t42 and konquorer just goes to my home webpage :P
<apotekDK> Im not really sure what your saying trip :) uhm..
<trip> The sources.list file is what apt uses to find packages for your OS
<apotekDK> xterm the same as the terminal.. just in another layout?
<apotekDK> I enable some universe and some other source in adept
<trip> yeah its just an x app that opens up a command line
<trip> apotekDK, you running dapper?
<apotekDK> yup
<trip> k
<apotekDK> :)
<trip> i'll upload mine
<apotekDK> where to?
<trip> I'll give you a link in a second
<apotekDK> great
<apotekDK> the universe/multi something arent good enough?
<trip> There are *alot* of others
<trip> hehe
<trip> I use the more common ones though
<apotekDK> mkay :)
<apotekDK> was wondering trip..  Can one enable SSH and let some other with root access fastly fix some of my issues?
<TheHighChild> How is everthing coming along james_xx?
<imagery> after I added some hard drives, grub gives error 17 instead of booting. I booted up the kubuntu liveCD and ran grub-install /dev/sdb (that is the HD with kubuntu on it). no change, so I booted up the liveCD again and mounted sdb1 (I only have one partition), chrooted in and ran grub-install /dev/sdb. This gives me "not found or not a block device". fdisk -l returns "cannot open /proc/partitions"
<pekuja> is there a way to restore my bootloader (grub) from the live cd?
<imagery> pekuja: normally by the way I tried to
<imagery> (afaik)
<TheHighChild> pekuja you can do 'sudo grub-install /dev/hdax' replace hdax with the desired partiton
<imagery> btw, this is a nforce4 board on the nvidiaraid chipset
<D4m4ge> can the ubuntu sources.list be used for kubuntu?
<pekuja> TheHighChild, the boot partition? does that install it to the MBR?
<TheHighChild> D4m4ge: yeah, everything is the same except the windowing system.
<D4m4ge> ok thx ;)
<NthDegree> D4m4ge yes the sources.list can be
<NthDegree> oops
<NthDegree> :$
* NthDegree must really learn to read - i chat to people who have left too :$
<TheHighChild> pekuja: TO be honest, you;ll want to talk to someone else. I am not so expert with partitons and would hate to lead you astray.
<TheHighChild> pekuja: Hold on, I'
<TheHighChild> ll google some stuff
<imagery> strictly running grub-install /dev/sdb returns "could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device". I forgot to add that
<pekuja> TheHighChild, that's ok, I'm looking at the forums now and found a thread that looks good
<TheHighChild> imagery if you are putting the bootloader on a second HD, you'll want to change the BIOS to boot from that disk first. It usually boots to the first harddisk
<D4m4ge> kubuntu dapper is nice ;)
<D4m4ge> i dont have the bugs i had with the previous version
<D4m4ge> but like all recent linux systems it is optimized for 1280x1024 resolutions at least
<apotekDK> I have nothing but bugs.. Or ehm.. Im just stupid :P
<D4m4ge> feeling narrow in 1024x768
<imagery> TheHighChild: my BIOS lets me pick which HD to boot from
<oklinux> can any one help me on installing java ?
<TheHighChild> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<imagery> so that is not the issue here
<flo> does anyone have a hint on how can i get a trust usb tablet to work corectly on my dapper?
<oklinux> why kubuntu does not have java already install ?
<h3sp4wn> grub needs to be installed to hd0 (if it is the first disk in the drive i.e hda doesn't exist
<Hawkwind> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<Hawkwind> oklinux: ^^^
<Hawkwind> Read that and install java
<apotekDK> trip? :)
<oklinux> hey are you lost Hawkwind ?
<Hawkwind> oklinux: Nope, not at all
<oklinux> I did all the line on that web page but no java
<Chicken_Fire> hi folks
<Chicken_Fire> How do I change the download timeout in for adept? do I have to change it for apt-get? how?
<TheHighChild> oklinux: Kubuntu/Ubuntu are completely open-source. If you want proprietary apps, you gotta get em yyourself
<apotekDK> trip could you upload the sources list?
<apotekDK> apt-get cant find any packages...
<apotekDK> :S
<serenity> hi all
<TheHighChild> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<imagery> TheHighChild: I just recalled grub uses hdN instead of hdX/sdX. I tried changing from hd1 to hd2 in menu.lst. hopefully that was it
<serenity> which os games are really good?
<imagery> or not. maybe I should play with some other numbers there
<apotekDK> can i just copy those sources to adept? (and are they then availible in apt-get?)
<sdolnack> jeeeez I need more grim fandango-esque games
<neoncode> does anyone know what a moc preprocessor is?
<neoncode> I'm trying to build firefox Bon Echo Alpha 3 and the confiure script says I don't have one.
<neoncode> anyone?
<sdolnack> no clue
<sdolnack> sorry
<Chicken__Fire> aarg, I have to press ok for the java licences to install java 1.5, but the adept installer hides it ;((((
<Blissex> neoncode: 'apt-cache search moc' might help :-)
<james_xxx> i am trying to configure frostwire to use an external usb hardrive for its shared folder, how do i do that? i still do not understand the linux file system
<neoncode> there is a moc package but that's a media player...
<D4m4ge> question : qhy does apt-cache search does not propose me a smp 686 linux-image?
<D4m4ge> why*
<kelly_roach> I believe apt-cache search only queries the local package cache
<apotekDK> how do you install gnome instead og KDE?
<kelly_roach> try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.
<D4m4ge> can i update the cache db?
<apotekDK> cant find the file.. i havent added new repos
<kelly_roach> D4m4ge: apt-get update should help in that regard, but I'm not too familiar with APT (normally use Synaptic.)
<D4m4ge> ok thx
<[nige] > hi all
<kelly_roach> look in /etc/apt/sources.list; should be a list of disabled (commented out) repos.
<D4m4ge> my sources.list mustnot be good
<D4m4ge> oh my english is so ba, sorry :x
<D4m4ge> bad*
<D4m4ge> i used a friend's sources.list
<kelly_roach> There is an online tool to automatically generate a sources.list file. I'll have a look around real quick.
<kelly_roach> brb
<D4m4ge> http://www.racoon97.be/sources.list
<D4m4ge> thx a lot kelly_roach
<D4m4ge> I prefer to say i am not from belgium
<kelly_roach> Here's the URL: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<D4m4ge> people could be scared :D
<D4m4ge> thanks
<apotekDK> warum doch? :P
<kelly_roach> (It's in the Netherlands)
<james_xxx> i am trying to configure frostwire to use an external usb hardrive for its shared folder, how do i do that?
<james_xxx> i am very scared of people from belgium.....
<larrywells> Is there a help site for Kubuntu, I saw a great one for Ubuntu
<larrywells> Want to look to find the system requirements
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: i am back to liking kubuntu again... i just hope i don't mess it up again
<apotekDK> heh
<apotekDK> im afraid ive already done so..
<james_xxx> apotekDK: i have done it over and over
<apotekDK> Not too much docs for kubuntu/ubuntu compared to debian ie..
<h3sp4wn> jamesxxx: Is acceleration working ?
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: yep... on my laptop
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: i think if i stay away from easyubuntu i will be ok
<h3sp4wn> So do I
<james_xxx> i used atomatix instead... no problems
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: on the laptop ?
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: yes
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: i still have mepis on my desktop, i guess i will leave it that way
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: Hopefully that didn't install fglrx ?
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: NO
<james_xxx> lol
<AngryElf> hey all, i'm looking for the package that contains IRkick
<AngryElf> any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> Its easier to understand automatix
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: i don't think automatix has the ATI drivers
<james_xxx> but easyubuntu does
<h3sp4wn> I am glad - I will recommend people use automatix
<apotekDK> isnt there a complete install guide for kubuntu?
<tuxcicles> apotekDK: what do you need to know
<h3sp4wn> ApotekDK: Fancy writing one ?
<tuxcicles> ubuntu and kubuntu or from the same source
<apotekDK> everything lol :D
<tuxcicles> check this out http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: well, despite how upset i was, i do want to thank you for your patience
<james_xxx> you were a big help
<apotekDK> h3sp4wn:  i dont reckon i could make a usable guide ;)
<james_xxx> and this kind of thing is actually teaching me a lot
<james_xxx> apotekDK: i thought you were german, but you use words like 'reckon' which makes me wonder....
<james_xxx> or does DK = denmark?
<apotekDK> hehe
<tuxcicles> apotekDK: check out wiki.kubuntu.org
<apotekDK> Denmark yes.. regarding "reckon" i got that from a australian friend :P..
<james_xxx> lol
<apotekDK> im on to it tuxcicles
<apotekDK> Aber ich spreche doch auch ein bisschen deutsch :P
<james_xxx> apotekDK: ich spreche auch ein wenig deutsch, habe aber selten die gelegenheit mein deutsch zu gebrauchen
<NthDegree> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<apotekDK> :D
<apotekDK> Sorry..
<apotekDK> !dk
<ubotu> Ubuntu diskussion paa dansk kan foeres i #ubuntu-dk
<james_xxx> sorry, i didn't mean to offend anyone, the room was slow
<apotekDK> its frustating when you cant get common things as wireless networking, sound etc. to work :S
<james_xxx> i am trying to configure frostwire to use an external usb hardrive for its shared folder, how do i do that?
<apotekDK> :)
<tuxcicles> apotekDK: is it sound, or is it that you dont have codecs to play sound?  What type of network setup do you have?
<apotekDK> Sound.. cant play mp3 files.. Dont think theres any driver loaded for the soundcard
<apotekDK> regarding the network? What type? :D wireless? :)
<tuxcicles> you need to install restricted codecs for gstreamer, good bad ugly mad...
<tuxcicles> depending on version of kubuntu, akode-mpeg
<apotekDK> dapper..
<apotekDK> God im lost :D
<tuxcicles> I dunno, I would check out the documentation first http://www.kubuntu.org/documentation.php
<sdolnack> anyone try to compile the winex cvs?
<l091548> howdy all
<sdolnack> howdy
<james_xxx> sdolnack: i installed swiftfox... i like it.
<sdolnack> see! :-D
<sdolnack> glad you do
<james_xxx> it's awesome
<gemidjy> what is the official KDE theme Kubuntu Dapper Drake uses?
<tuxcicles> the gay bubble theme
<gemidjy> o.0
<gemidjy> what a lame answer
<gemidjy> sooo not funny
<Hawkwind> gemidjy: Look in kcontrol under Look & Feel and it should tell you
<gemidjy> I dont use Kubuntu
<gemidjy> just was interested in its default theme
<gemidjy> wow, I can't believe
<gemidjy> tsk tsk
<hupp3l> is there a program in kubuntu to add "widgets"?
<Jack_Sparrow> I read in here earlier that you can get a more stable install by installing Ubuntu then installing KDE
* aseigo raises an eyebrow
<apotekDK> ive experienced several program crasches and programs not answering with the dapper install :S
<aseigo> Jack_Sparrow: i can't see how that would be, and it certainly doesn't mimic my experience.
<aseigo> hupp3l: superkaramba?
<james_xxx> aseigo: what Jack_Sparrow was saying has been said a lot in here the last week or so
<aseigo> really .. interesting.
<james_xxx> hmm, i installed gaim, but i don't see it on any menus
<james_xxx> how can i start gaim from the command line?
* aseigo would be interested in knowing what the "install ubuntu then kde" idea is based on.
<aseigo> james_xxx: as 'gaim'
<aseigo> james_xxx: or just do alt-f2 or select "run command" from the kmenu and do it from there
<aseigo> james_xxx: it should show up in the kmenu however. it may take a few seconds for the sys cache to catch up with the installation
<james_xxx> i installed it but apparently it didn't work
* aseigo suggests kopete anyways
<aseigo> james_xxx: that would explain why it's not in the menu then ;) are you sure it's installed?
<james_xxx> thanks, i'll use kopete
<james_xxx> aseigo, i tried to install it with automatix, but for some reason it isn't doing it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Install what?
<aseigo> gaim
<aseigo> james_xxx: why don't you just use adept?
<Kyral> automatix == junk *runs*
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, what's wrong with the version in the repos?
<james_xxx> aseigo: because you can get the newer version on automatix
<Kyral> GAIM 2?
<Kyral> You do realize its still development quality?
<james_xxx> Kyral: yes
<Kyral> and thats why its not in the repos
<Kyral> You can compile it from scratch, but until the GAIM devs declare it stable then it won't be in the repos
<Kyral> I do hope you understand why
<james_xxx> Kyral: i use it on another comp, and have no problems,,,, and i think it's 2, something something beta that you are referring to....
<CheeseBurgerMan> 2.0.0 Beta 3
<james_xxx> ok
<Kyral> The latest I have is GAIM 1.5.0
* aseigo looks at his kopete and shrugs
<james_xxx> i had it on this computer...... but have reinstalled, i would like it back
<Kyral> james_xxx: download the tarball and compile it :D
<james_xxx> Kyral: i am a linux dummie
<james_xxx> lol
<Kyral> james_xxx: compiling ain't hard
<james_xxx> as you have already guessed
<Kyral> and its fun :D
<Kyral> C'mon! Learn some things! Be more than you can be lol
<Kyral> Plus some configure scripts are funny
<james_xxx> Kyral: i plan to.... i bought a computer about 6 weeks ago just to experiment with linux on.... now i have linux on all 3 computers, but i'm so new still, that it ain't funny
<Kyral> "Checking for vast quantities of ale in fride.....not found. Suggest you remedy this situation"
<james_xxx> Kyral: speaking of ale, i need to buy some beer within the next hour, or i won't have any tomorrow
<Kyral> james_xxx: I had a configure script output that once during my Slackware days :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<james_xxx> man i can't believe it's 9:00 pm , i have been messing with kubuntu and mepis all freaking day lol
<apotekDK> its 02:55 here :S
<CheeseBurgerMan> james_xxx: And that's a problem? :)
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: Here is 2am
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: where are you at?
<Kyral> [H[2J
<Kyral> Arch Linux 0.7.2 (Gimmick)    (\n) (\l)
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: england
<james_xxx> ahh
<neoncode> is it possible to have compiled versions of firefox 1.5 and Bon Echo installed at the same time?
<james_xxx> is there any reason not to have more than one unix/linux distro on a single OC?
<james_xxx> PC*
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not really.
<linuxmonkey> james_xxx:  testing purposes is the only thing i can think of
<james_xxx> i would really like to experiment with a few other distros, and with freeBSD
<james_xxx> would grub automatically see the other OS's?
<CheeseBurgerMan> No, but the other distros should install grub, and in the setup process it should detect the other OS's.
<james_xxx> ok
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: Read the freebsd handbook
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: Cover to cover every single bit of it - it will teach you alot about unix
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: Very well written and easy to understand
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: thank you, i will look for that
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: It is prominently displayed on the freebsd site
<apotekDK> BSD and Linux dist. are a bit far from eathother?
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: i have read that freeBSD wants to give linux a run for its money in the near future
<apotekDK> what does that mean?
<james_xxx> well, they are wanting freeBSD to catch up, and maybe pass up linux
<james_xxx> in its usability, capabilities, etc
<james_xxx> i dunno
<apotekDK> freeBSD are way further than linux?
<james_xxx> apotekDK: i suppose it depends what you are doing... i was meaning for desktop use
<apotekDK> everyone i know who are working professionally with servers all use *BSD... but thats maybe only fur the serverside
<james_xxx> in the home
<apotekDK> then your true i guess
<apotekDK> :)
<james_xxx> right
<h3sp4wn> I have only used debian based stuff for 6 months or something
<apotekDK> But anyway, im not qualified to even discuss this :P
<h3sp4wn> used bsd before that soley
<apotekDK> soley?
<h3sp4wn> on desktop and servers
<Healot> BSD-based OSes is good, if you fluent in it
<apotekDK> you mean if you know how to use it properly?
<Healot> yes
<Healot> well, in much of everything
<apotekDK> mkay.. i thought so, i dont reckon *BSD is good for beginners :S?
<Healot> even Windows Servers, virtually any OS
<Healot> define "beginners" :)
<apotekDK> Me
<apotekDK> :P
<h3sp4wn> I think BSD is great for beginners if you read the handbook and don't move on until you understand it
<h3sp4wn> and read all of it
<apotekDK> Sounds true.. :)
<Healot> many BSD-based OS designers/developers are trying to make their OS very secure at install
<Healot> like OpenBSD for example
<h3sp4wn> Thats quite different to freebsd
<h3sp4wn> for a desktop
<apotekDK> Its just.. compared to windows there are SO many problems your going to encounter.. which has happened to me everytime i forced myself to install either Linux or *BSD :)
<Healot> even GNU/Linux... with SELinux around, even ubuntu can be as secure as possible
<h3sp4wn> Trusted Solaris is the most secure os I have seen
<Healot> but I know many people hate SELinux for some reasons :0
<apotekDK> I've spend hours finding a solution to a probably easy problem.. and when i advancet i quickly got stuck with a new problem :..:P
<h3sp4wn> You have to really understand what you are doing
<h3sp4wn> to use selinux
<Healot> yeah Understand
<Healot> that's the keyword many "beginners" forget
<apotekDK> Thats probably where im stalling ;)
<apotekDK> "rtfm" :D
<h3sp4wn> But not understanding something like selinux does not mean its crap
<h3sp4wn> sounds like just people who don't know how it works properly (I don't but want to find out soon to install it on an openwrt router
<Healot> if you understood the fundamental of OS architecture and SEcurity features
<ahmed_> What's the command to reconfigure Xserver?
<Healot> you can survive even with Windows
<Healot> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ahmed_> I switched video cards and X isn't starting anymore for me :(
<apotekDK> security isnt important to me lol.. i just need goddamn functionality lol
<ahmed_> Thanks Healot
<apotekDK> is FreeBSD overall as easy to learn how to use compared to Linux dists.?
<Healot> apotekDK: that's where everything went wrong :)
<Healot> apotekDK: I would say yes
<BioVorE> apotekDK: www.freebsd.org and look at the handbook..
<apotekDK> Hmm
<Healot> except on disk partitioning and administrative part :)
<apotekDK> What about installing, configuring and setting up the system?
<BioVorE> Freebsd is an different approach to unix.. some say it better.. others say it worse..
<BioVorE> apotekDK: read the handbook.. its fairly well layed out..
<Healot> FreeBSD people have done tremendous things in the past and present time, i would say
<apotekDK> I might.. :) It seems to me that Debian and FreeBSD stands out from all the rest, regarding docs, help and the community  itself
<Healot> especially documentation
<apotekDK> my thoughts excactly
<Healot> th HCL for example, even Ubuntu missed this one... :)
<apotekDK> i was surprised to see there wasnt even a real install guide to ubuntu/kubuntu on their website
<Healot> true... sorry to say, it's true
<Healot> but it's available on the CD though
<apotekDK> thats really a big minus :)
<apotekDK> Especially when their target group really seems to be linux-beginners
<ahmed_> Woo!
<ahmed_> X starts!
<Healot> apotekDK: I would agree on that...
<apotekDK> How new are these dist?
<Healot> ubuntu?
<Healot> start from 4.10 2004-10
<apotekDK> if thats the oldest one?
<tehuti> how do you initiate suspend & hibernate in kde for dapper?
<apotekDK> okay
<tehuti> no option in the logout dialog
<Healot> apotekDK: the oldest is Slackware, one of the originals
<apotekDK> of all linux dists ?
<Healot> yeah... because you can find all the packages in Slackware,  they say
<apotekDK> :)
<tehuti> I can't figure out how to get suspend-hibernate started in KDE (ubuntu 6.06), is there an option in the logout dialog in Kubuntu 6.06?
<michelleindeed> hello. I am an idiot when it comes to some things, and I can't figure out how to get my wma's to play in amaroK. I know I shouldn't even have them, but c'est la vie, and I do, and I want to listen to them. Help?
<Healot> tehuti: I can't figure that out either... but I think there is way to configure kdm using kdm.conf or something
<Healot> michelleindeed: Windows MEdia audio eh?
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<apotekDK> michelleindeed: you probably havent loaded the drivers for your soundcard
<apotekDK> like me
<Healot> hope that helps.. well the wiki isn't limited to mp3...
<apotekDK> i dunno how to :)
<tehuti> everyone writes it works "right out of the box" but they don't say how to get it started. hotkeys don't work at all in KDE for ubuntu, even as Fn + F12 works in Gnome.
<zblach__> i've a built in camera, but kcontrol has some problems with it. what can I do?
<Healot> Fn keys?
<michelleindeed> I already saw that wiki last night, and maybe I'm blonde, but it didn't help me.
<zblach__> Healot: function keys: F1-12
<apotekDK> Healot:  Fn.. on laptops
<tehuti> function key yeah
<Healot> zblach__: there is Fn key, on laptops
<apotekDK> :)
<Healot> not the usual F keys
<Healot> !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<michelleindeed> Healot: yes, I know, windows. However, I was running Windows until about ten days ago. I'm such a newb.
<Healot> michelleindeed: follow that one instead
<apotekDK> i also have 2 keys above the left-right-up-down keys which in windows are used to browse forward/back.. but in kubuntu they are just weird :)
<tuxcicles> michelleindeed: w32codecs for wma files i think
<tehuti> no one here runs a laptop and uses suspend-to-ram?
<zblach__> apotekDK: same
<apotekDK> Love my IBM laptop though
<zblach__> apotekDK: notsame
<apotekDK> :)
<michelleindeed> tuxcicles: i thought the w32codecs were for video files only?
<apotekDK> IBM t42.. not the newest model.. but i love it anyway :)
<Healot> Windows Media Files, michelleindeed
<Healot> that includes MS MPEG-4 (audio and video)
<michelleindeed> I ought to just get mp3s of all of the stupid things.
<Healot> michelleindeed: for mp3
<tuxcicles> wma's, arent they video files too?
<apotekDK> Ive never tried writing on another laptop which has a keyboard compareable to the one IBM laptops got
<apotekDK> zblach__:
<apotekDK> :)
<Healot> just install "libxine-extracodecs" (you must enabled the "universe" repository first)
<tehuti> apotekDK, what do you do to get suspend-to-ram?
<tehuti> in KDe
<visik7> http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=32339 <- anyone had any doubt about this  ? :)
<Healot> there is a command "hibernate" or you can use "pmi action suspend"
<apotekDK> Dont ask me anything tehuti.. im a newbie in all ways
<michelleindeed> Healot:  that's already installed.
<michelleindeed> I made sure of that last night
<Healot> ok... to suspend to ram --?> you try this one "pmi action suspend"
<Healot> if you ACPI support hibernate -> "pmi action hibernate"
<michelleindeed> so are w32codecs; i'm so lost. blarg.
<Healot> prepend with "sudo"
<Healot> michelleindeed: are you trying to play files with amarok right?
<apotekDK> Uhm Healot do you know if theres a speciel FreeBSD desktop version?
<michelleindeed> Healot: yes
<Healot> apotekDK: PCBSD for you
<tehuti> so you have to use the command line?
<apotekDK> you know the difference from 6.1 and PCBSD?
<Healot> michelleindeed: if you did install the packages we've told you, you should configure the output of amarok
<mrfishhat> any idea how to install a hd-5500 tv tuner
<tehuti> with Breezy, my hotkeys worked "out of the box"
<tehuti> in Gnome there are GUI buttons
<michelleindeed> i just installed gstreamer for MS windows codecs, too
<balld> Healot: Excuse me for interrupting, but I don't see anything named libxine-extracodecs..and I have universe enabled...
<Healot> you know wat I'm in Windows XP right know
<balld> Any ideas?
<Healot> balld: post me your /etc/apt/sources.list
<rebecca_> does anyonw know where I can get drivers for an Airlink wireless PCMCIA card?
<Healot> post it to pastebin.com
<balld> ok
<Healot> and tell the address...
<balld> brb
<Healot> btw, did you do the upgrade
<balld> I think so, I'm fairly new to Kubuntu
<Healot> I see a lot of problems with upgrades
<linux_> How do i display fps wit glxgears>??
<Healot> which I actually didn;t do :-
<michelleindeed> I did mine two days ago
<Healot> I need to feed my stomach and soul first, back in 20 minutes or so...
<havoc> hello
<havoc> ok, potentially stupid question, but WTF does ubuntu's dhcpd want a subnet declaration for the *WAN* iface in dhcpd.conf?
<psychiccyberfrea> hey I'm having a problem with my wireless card
<havoc> or can someone point me to some docs on *ubuntu's* idea of connection sharing?
<mrfishhat> What does "make[2] : *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop." mean?
<Kyral> mrfishhat: in?
<psychiccyberfrea> ah yeah I tried to do that too havoc
<mrfishhat> Kyral: im trying to "make" some drivers
<Kyral> mrfishhat: which ones
<psychiccyberfrea> appearantly they don't like to use multiple networks
<havoc> requireing a subnet declation on the wan iface is insane
<mrfishhat> Kyral: the ones for my hd-5500 tv tuner card
<michelleindeed> yay, i did it
<Kyral> mrfishhat: use the readme?
<mrfishhat> Kyral: there isnt one
<Kyral> mrfishhat: sorry I cannot help more but...I don't know those drivers
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah can anyone get on my wireless problem?
<apotekDK> Healot: On *BSD-dk (the local bsd chan) they say: (translated) "If you cant comprehend ubuntu, you shouldnt probably throw yourself out in the free bsd.."
<psychiccyberfrea> hello?
<havoc> psychiccyberfrea: be patient
<Kyral> psychiccyberfrea: its Saturday night, all the people with lives are out partying :P
<psychiccyberfrea> lol
<michelleindeed> Kyral: i resent that remark ;P
<psychiccyberfrea> so who has a prob I could fix
<havoc> not those of us with wives working 3rd shift :(
<Kyral> michelleindeed: Hey it hit me too :P
<psychiccyberfrea> I feel so lucky I still go to school lol
<havoc> apparently no one here does MASQ w/ ubuntu
<havoc> I'ave already got shorewall setup
<havoc> and both ifaces
<michelleindeed> i decided not to go to the bar because i wanted to get this thing working. wow.
<michelleindeed> i'm getting old.
<havoc> dhcpd.conf is not cooperating though
<psychiccyberfrea> I just updated it works great
<psychiccyberfrea> the one thing that stopped working is ndiswrapper
<psychiccyberfrea> but worth the 5 hours of waiting
<bigachattack> hello, any care to answer a quick question for me about kubuntu?
<sdolnack> absolutely
<psychiccyberfrea> shoot
<bigachattack> i just installed the rss-glx package for the really slick screensvares
<psychiccyberfrea> and
<apotekDK> Healot: ? :)
<bigachattack> only 3 of the screenssavers have bin for KDE, how do i add them?
<psychiccyberfrea> put them into the screensaver folder?
<psychiccyberfrea> lemmie check what that is quick
<erofee> hi all
<sdolnack> hello erofee
<erofee> does anyone here use apollon?
<erofee> or any other file sharing program?
<sdolnack> I use DC++
<erofee> how does it perform?
<erofee> Is it any good?
<sdolnack> well what are you trying to acoomplish exactly
<sdolnack> what kind of files do you want to get?
<sdolnack> bittorrent always seems to be the best bet; I use dc++ mainly for live concert recordings.
<psychiccyberfrea> cant find it for you its probably somewhere in the KDE folders
<erofee> mainly movies and music, sometimes pdf files.
<balld> Can someone tell me if I'm using pastebin correctly...it always says there is an error..just paste text, add name, and click send, right?
<erofee> i have a lot of trouble playing wmv files which is what i find a lot of on bittorrent
<word> all legal videos of course ;p
<bigachattack> For instance, there is a /usr/lib/xscreensaver/euphoria and /usr/bin/keuphoria.kss for GNOME and KDE respectively,  but there is only /usr/lib/xscreensaver/hyperspace and not KDE package
<erofee> of course
<bigachattack> I mean no KDE binary
<sdolnack> haha
<erofee> i just love to download other people home videos
<erofee> :)
<sdolnack> haha
<sdolnack> use bittorrent
<Hobbsee> bigachattack: really?  what else have you found there?
* Hobbsee was looking into those screensavers before
<erofee> but i can't play wmv's
<erofee> i am using xine with the mplayer essentials pack installed
<bigachattack> Hobbsee: the rss-glx screensavers?
<erofee> but i still can't play them
<Hobbsee> bigachattack: yes
<Hobbsee> bigachattack: you need kscreensaver-xsavers to run them, i know that much...
<Hobbsee> but if there's a better way to do it, then i'd like to know about it...
<psychiccyberfrea> erofee: you can with the gstreamer plugins unless that won't work for you
<bigachattack> Hobbsee: I just found that
<Hobbsee> bigachattack: :)
<bigachattack> Hobbsee: It looks like there are a few that come standard with KDE
<erofee> i had a few problems with gstreamer plugins so i switched to xine
<Hobbsee> bigachattack: yeah, there are - they're not the gl ones though
<erofee> what is a goog front-end for gstreamer?
<bigachattack> Hobbsee: I know if you make then from source they compile for xscreensaver
<psychiccyberfrea> you don't really need one i've just used the K sound system panel
<havoc> Hobbsee: heyya
<byen> hey guys, I just apt-get installed kubuntu-desktop and for some reason my numlock turns on and i cant shut it off..can someone help me
<Hobbsee> hey havoc
<havoc> ok, I'll ask again, now that more people are here...
<eduardo> can anyone tell me how do i add the kubuntu dvd to apt sources?
<havoc> can someone point me to some docs on ubuntu's idea of connection sharing?
<byen> i cant use the laptop keyboard at all as the numluck wont shut off
<havoc> oe explain why dhcpd what's a subnet declaration for the wan iface?
<havoc> s/oe/or/
<psychiccyberfrea> with dapper you just go to synaptic then go to settings > repositories then hit "add CD" and you should be able to
<eduardo> thanks
<psychiccyberfrea> no prob
<psychiccyberfrea> anyone able to help me with my wireless problem I mentioned before?
<psychiccyberfrea> after I upgraded to dapper ndiswrapper died on me
<psychiccyberfrea> I did ndiswrapper -m too still doesn't work
<Hobbsee> psychiccyberfrea: define "died on me"
<psychiccyberfrea> it works, but the indicator lights don't turn on and I don't have a connection
<psychiccyberfrea> it sees the card but it's not working
<Hobbsee> psychiccyberfrea: try sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper && sudo depmod -a && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<psychiccyberfrea> k I gotta go I'll try that thanks
<Hobbsee> then add ndiswrapper to the end of /etc/modules
<Hobbsee> on a new line
<havoc> so no one does "connection sharing"?
* Hobbsee does not.
<havoc> it's not like I'm new to this
* Hobbsee has a router
<havoc> but requiring a subnet declaration on a dynamic iface makes no sense at all
<michelleindeed> havoc: connection sharing?
<havoc> michelleindeed: MASQ
<michelleindeed> havoc: nevermind, forget i asked. i'll be asking questions on the answers.
<havoc> masqurading
<havoc> NAT?
<havoc> I have a box w/ 2 NICs, one connected to my cable modem, one to the LAN
<havoc> dhcpd running on the LAN
<havoc> except it's behaving strangely
<sdolnack> i feel like how's that Cube game?
<bigachattack> Hobbsee:  which rss-glx screensavers can you use under KDE,  I do not get them all listed?
<Hobbsee> bigachattack: er, all of them, i think...
* Hobbsee is afk for a bit
<bigachattack> does anyone use the rss-glx package?
<sdolnack> what are soem of the best games for linux?
<havoc> yay, adept crashed and left apt locked
<havoc> wonderful
<dark_light> sdolnack: well, enemy territory? the mana world?
<Healot> define "best games"...
<Kadran> sdolnack: search for loki games
<balld> (rolls eyes) about time you're back Healot
<balld> j/k
<balld> :)
<tuxcicles> the scorched earth games kinda cool
<balld> I can't seem to past to pastebin.com
<dark_light> i like tux racer and armagetron.. hahahah
<apotekDK> how do you get that?
<Healot> balld: it seems down...
<Kadran> sdolnack: you can also see www.transgaming.com
<tuxcicles> scorched earth?  I think they call it scorched3d
<balld> Any other way I can post you my /etc/apt/sources.list?
<balld> Also, can you tell me how to "register" I tried to send my list to you that way, but it said I had to register or something...
<Healot> balld: mmkay private me, paste lines without comments only
<Healot> ergister?
<balld> yep, said I had to register...I'll try again
<Healot> for pastebin?
<Kadran> balld: /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<GullyFoyle> how do i get dapper to recognizr my soundcard? everything worked fine and then i "upgraded" to dapper.
<balld> no, for private message on here(sorry for not clarifying
<Healot> oh for this IRC service
<Kadran> balld: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<GullyFoyle> oh, also i used to dual boot winxp, but since i "upgraded" windows doesn't show up in the grub menu
<Kadran> GullyFoyle: try 'update-grub'
<tuxcicles> i think im staying with breezy until i find a reason to move up
<Kadran> tuxcicles: dapper kde353 is faster
<tuxcicles> ive got kde352 in breezy, next
<apotekDK> anyone has link for a good source.list?
<GullyFoyle> hrm, also since i "upgraded", i'm given a grub menu of several kernels, but the latest doesn't work. 2.6.10 works, and 2.6.9 works, but the others dont
<Kadran> apotekDK: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<GullyFoyle> i am truly sorry that i "upgraded" to dapper
<Kadran> apotekDK: sorry http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<apotekDK> thanks!
<Kadran> apotekDK: i have mixed up :)
<Kadran> np
<GullyFoyle> i've been using various linux distros since 1999 and i thought kubuntu was the bomb until i "upgraded" to dapper. now it's shot and i'm considering alternatives like mepis and kanotix.
<tuxcicles> i couldn't get fglrx or ati proprietary drivers to work when I went to dapper, because of a bug in the new drivers, probably because my mobo asus has nvidiae chipset, but the old one in breezy works
<Kadran> GullyFoyle: I LOVE DAPPER
<apotekDK> im drunk..
<Healot> I love Panda
<Kadran> i am Kadran, pleased to meet you
<tuxcicles> Healot, isn't that against the law?
<apotekDK> i dont get that gpg thing
<Kadran> apotekDK: what about gpg
<tuxcicles> linux distros sure have stupid names
<apotekDK> hmm im trying.. 2sec
<tuxcicles> you mean pgp
<Healot> what law, tuxcicles?
<GullyFoyle> breezy worked quite well and i was so psyched that i did the "upgrade" to dapper and now there are so many problems i wish there were an easy way to downgrade to breezy
<tuxcicles> beastiality, aw never mind
<michelleindeed> tuxcicles: i got it ;)
<GullyFoyle> if i could go back a coupla days and tell myself not to dist-uopgrade i would
<RawSewage> tj9991, did you have any problem getting mp3 working.  You need to install libxine-extracodecs
<tuxcicles> GullyFoyle: i feel your pain, i hope they get some solutions or workarounds
<GullyFoyle> i thought they took extra time to make dapper work but i was sorely wrong
<GullyFoyle> the upgrade is busted
<RawSewage> why
<tuxcicles> i hope it's beta still, sure runs like beta-alpha
<maltron> gullyfoyle, I've heard that "upgrading" is usually not as good as installing from scratch
<apotekDK> :)
<maltron> maybe you could try nuking your system and starting again?
<RawSewage> what problem are you having
<apotekDK> Nn... im off !
<Healot> unless you know what you're doing
<GullyFoyle> i don't have sound? very simple on most distros, busted when i upgraded to dapper.
<michelleindeed> My boyfriend fixed my sound pretty easily when i upgraded.
<RawSewage> what kind of sound
<tuxcicles> i don't have gl!!! was fine before dapper.
<tj9991> Qill your nickname gets more and more dumb every time I see it
<ashridah> hm. don't suppose there's a repo someplace i can track to get bleeding edge kernels, is there? i kinda need a recent 2.6.17-rcblah release to stop one of my network cards from locking up under load
<GullyFoyle> and i'm usually a linux fiend/fanboy. dapper has left a bad taste in my mouth. i'm gonna have to install from scratch,back up everything, etc...
<neoncode> How do I change the defualt sound device. I have onboard sound and a soundcard. Somehow it has set the onboard sound as defualt...
<michelleindeed> my wave input was just muted by default, which was my sound didn't work
<michelleindeed> i think
* ashridah would rather not lose all the fancy ubuntuisms in the kernel
<Kadran> GullyFoyle: that is too painfull :(
<maltron> can anyone tell me why synaptic sometimes just won't run?
<tuxcicles> neoncode: it is probably on dsp1 and your onboard is taking up dsp or dsp0, it can be changed in grub.
<GullyFoyle> you're lucky it has any sound at all, i've tried onboard and a soundcard and it can't seem to recognize either one. I had grat sound under breezy.
<michelleindeed> my fiancee is a gentoo guy. he can fix anything.
<Healot> I can fix anything that have not been fixed :)
<michelleindeed> heh
<neoncode> I know it can be done. I just recently wiped my settings on pourpose for a fresh start and I carn't rember how I did this before..
<tuxcicles> i have onboard sound and usb headphones, and the headphones goto dsp1.  the only things i can find that play on dsp1 is mmx and mplayer.
<Kadran> michelleindeed: did you gave him tux in the valantine?
<scarn> are they ever going to fix the UTC clock thing in k/ubuntu?
<RawSewage> what UTC clock thing
<GullyFoyle> lspci -v shows my soundcard but /dev/audio has : no device found
<GullyFoyle> wtf?
<RawSewage> should I install an anti-virus program on Kubuntu
<GullyFoyle> i still have my breezy cd, maybe i'll reinstall
<scarn> where it sets your clock 5 hours ahead in other OS' when dual booting. its the only distro i know that causes this
<bdmp> My mac address is all 00000's help.
<tuxcicles> RawSewage: why?
<RawSewage> I dont know.  Can viruses attack Linux
<tuxcicles> No, not any I know about
<maltron> gullyfoyle i seem to remember that problem in debian sarge.  I can't remember how to fix it but given that sarge is now a year or so old maybe there's a fix known to the debian community
<RawSewage> how long have you been using Linux
<scarn> no need for av. unless you use alot of windows files in linux
<maltron> just a guess though
<RawSewage> ok, let me get this straight...  Linux doesnt need any anti-virus programs, yet Windows is still the OS of choice, correct
<tuxcicles> me?, about 2o years, yea, thats it, 30 years
<scarn> lol
<_ryan> http://pastebin.ca/64062
<_ryan> Having some SSH port forwarding troubles.
<tuxcicles> windows is not known for it's security
<_ryan> can anyone help?
<GullyFoyle> i'm gonna go talk to some mepis people and see what's goin on. 7 years of linux i can't give up cuz dapper reamed my installation. I had mand/rake/riva for a while bit the debian way is better. mebbe another debian-based distro has more goin on.
<tuxcicles> thats why you need all the anti this and anti that.
<RawSewage> Is the only reason viruses dont attack Linux because most people use Windows
<RawSewage> so they write viruses for Windows and not Linux
<maltron> not the only reason rawsewage
<michelleindeed> RawSewage: windows has all the viruses because it is the OS of choice
<maltron> but a reason
<RawSewage> but if everyone started using Linux, would they be able to write viruses for Linux
<Kadran> RawSewage: if one day a virus that could be more intelegent to hack your mind and get the root password to attak *nix i think microsoft will be history then
<michelleindeed> d'oh. didn't hit send after i typed.
<maltron> windows also has had a poor security model
<Hobbsee> RawSewage: not really.  you cant run an executable by double clicking on it
<neoncode> w00t, Bon Echo
<Hobbsee> and most people wont run a random shell script as root
<RawSewage> yes you can
<RawSewage> with Wine
<_ryan> hehe
<Hobbsee> well, yeah, with wine...
<RawSewage> everyone uses Wine
<_ryan> a virus could sniff your kbd
<Hobbsee> most people dont run wine as root either, do they?
<_ryan> for your account
* Hobbsee doesnt run wine
<michelleindeed> i don't use wine, either.
<_ryan> then catch it when you enter your root pwd
* Kadran wine is drunk, vmware is the best
<tuxcicles> keylogger=spyware
<_ryan> yes
<tuxcicles> usually associated with active x
<_ryan> but it can grab the root pwd
<_ryan> and even a user account can open network connecctions
<bdmp> No one has any idea why my mac address would be 00:00:00:00:00:00 after a dapper upgrade?
<Lunar_Raven> does anyone have any experience getting compiz working on kubuntu, or can direct me to a good howto?
<Lunar_Raven> :P
<Hobbsee> there's not a lot you can do to prevent user decisions, unfortunately.
<Hobbsee> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<_ryan> oh
* Lunar_Raven looks at that link
<Lunar_Raven> lol
<neoncode> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey neoncode
<tuxcicles> _ryan: maybe in windows
<maltron> anyone know what this means:
<maltron> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<maltron>   Major opcode:  145
<maltron>   Minor opcode:  3
<maltron>   Resource id:  0x0
<maltron> Failed to open device
<maltron> it happens when I start gvim
<_ryan> does kubuntu have a source that contains illegal in the US SW, like libdvdcss, and the propriatary windows codecs for mplayer, al-la PLF?
<michelleindeed> maltron: it means something didn't work correctly.
<maltron> thanks michelle, but what?
<michelleindeed> beats me.
<maltron> um, right.
<tuxcicles> _ryan: yes
<_ryan> tuxcicles: can you point me in the right direction?
<Hobbsee> !tell _ryan about restricted
<tuxcicles> i think you can find info at wiki.kubuntu.org, and check this out for sources http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<michelleindeed> IvanTheVikin1: hello
<_ryan> Hobbsee: Thank you
<IvanTheVikin1> Giah brb.
<Lunar_Raven> ok i've almost figured out XGL on kubuntu, but i dont quite understand this step
<Lunar_Raven> UPDATE - you will need to select the default session in kdm to make it obey your .Xsession
<Lunar_Raven> anyone know what that means?
<neoncode> Where does the repo version of firefox install to?
<Lunar_Raven>  /usr/bin
<Lunar_Raven> is where firefox goes
<Lunar_Raven> atleast the executable
<maltron> lunar: i guess it means that when you get the kdm login screen, go to select session and choose "default" - that's my best guess
<neoncode> Lunar_Raven: the syslink the the executible rather? Where do the acutal files go?
<maltron> neoncode, type "whereis firefox" or "which firefox"
<Lunar_Raven> well, a search may be more helpful
<Lunar_Raven> the libs are here /usr/lib/firefox/
<michelleindeed> TheViking: hello
<Lunar_Raven> brb
<TheViking> hello michelle
<_ryan> yo
<_ryan> an anyone help me with my ssh troubles?
<_ryan> it is refusing to bind a port when even when I'm root
<Ranma2264> Hi to all
<Ranma2264> Does anyone knows if there is a way to see unmounted cdrom icon on kde desktop using hal backend??
<Healot> pumount >> Ranma2264
<Healot> oh... you can just add the device icon...
<Ranma2264> yes i know the thing is that is checked to show unmounted cdrom or dvd in desktop behavior
<Ranma2264> but it does not work
<Healot> define "does not work"
<Ranma2264> the icons does not show in desktop
<Hobbsee> hehe - i could have sworn i said that earlie r:P
<Healot> Ranma2264: thus, add a Device icon on the desktop
<Healot> I don't know why KDE in ubuntu doesn't do that automatically (adding the device icon) like REdhat/Fedora does
<Healot> but, you can add the Device icon manually... though
<Ranma2264> yes i know but the device is only showed when u mount it
<Healot> argh...
<chavo> Ranma2264, is there a disk in the drive?
<chavo> it will only show icon when there's a disk
<chavo> and then it mounts it when you click on it
<Ranma2264> Yes i know im wondering if there is a way to show the unmounted device icon
<chavo> Ranma2264, it works for me
<Ranma2264> damn
<Healot> just add the Device icon, so you can mount/umount it and it shows the mount status...
<chavo> he probably doesn't want the icon all the time though
<Healot> well, that is handled by HAL...
<Healot> so like it or not, either see the icons all the time, or see it when it's mounted
<l33t_n00b> Hi, does anyone know how to change the time from military into normal US time
<chavo> Healot, I don't get an icon until I put a disk in
<Healot> yes
<Healot> I know that
<chavo> it's still not mounted though
<Healot> but if you like to manage it manually, you can add the Device icon of that partition/drive
<chavo> true
<Healot> by default the icon only available when you mount that volume...
<Healot> and it disappear after the volume is umounted
<edgardito> I need help !!
<chavo> well I get the dialog asking what I want to do when I put the disk in
<Healot> of course
<l33t_n00b>  Hi, does anyone know how to change the time from military into normal US time
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Healot> by clicking the device icon of unmounted volume, the default action is trying to mount the volume
<chavo> l33t_n00b, right click the clock and select Date and Time Format
<Healot> elite noob :)
<l33t_n00b> Healot: thanks for getting that :)
<DaSkreech> Hello all
<l33t_n00b> chavo: what next?
<chavo> go to Time and Dates tab
<chavo> then change the Time format -> here's mine pH:MM AM PM
<chavo> pH is what gives you the 12 hour format
<Ranma2264> thanks to all for the help brb!
<Healot> btw way, just select the time formate which displays the AM/PM
<Healot> heh
<chavo> this is changing your Locale setting so you have to restart kicker for it to take effect
<chavo> to resart kicker do this -> dcop kicker kicer restart
<chavo> man I can't type
<chavo> dcop kicker kicker restart
<Healot> kicker
<l33t_n00b> ok thanks chavo and Healot
<michelleindeed> heh
<l33t_n00b> it worked
<l33t_n00b> sorry i am new to linux
<chavo> that's why were here
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Aint dat D truth?
<l33t_n00b> i'm excited for KDE 4
<l33t_n00b> i can't wait for some eye candy
<chavo> well it's going to be awhile for that
<mitja> It says "/etc/sudoers mode is 0777, should be 0440" How do I fix this?
<Healot> free community support :)
<l33t_n00b> chavo: i heard it will be released some time in october 1006
<l33t_n00b> 2006
<chavo> mitja, sudo chmod /etc/sudoers 0440
<DaSkreech> l33t_n00b: Relax just don't hold your breath :)
<DaSkreech> 1006!!
<Healot> btw for files just the 3 octal needed
<chavo> mitja, then find out why your sudoers is 0777
* DaSkreech faints
<mitja> chavo: thanks
<l33t_n00b> well im happy at least that the kubuntu community is very helpful
<l33t_n00b> i came from redhat
<l33t_n00b> they're all grumpy
<DaSkreech> :)
<chavo> I don't think we'll see anything from kde4 until 2007
<unix_infidel> anyone here having problems with kubuntu and ncurses based interfaces with aterm?
<chavo> by then 3.x will be a very stable system
<mitja> chavo: I also have setgid: Operation not permitted. I can't do anything involving sudo unless I reboot into maintenance mode again. Can I solve this without rebooting?
<DaSkreech> chavo: There is a alpha this year
<l33t_n00b> chavo: so if KDE 4 comes out next year, its better to wait until the bugs are fixed first before you do dist-upgrade
<chavo> mitja, why is your sudoers file modified?
<mitja> chavo: I don't know
<chavo> l33t_n00b, I like to stay on the cutting edge anyway
<chavo> mitja, can you read it?
<l33t_n00b> ok i wonder what kubuntu 6.10 will include
<mitja> chavo: yes, but that would require to quit irssi, cause I have only one tty
<chavo> l33t_n00b, the basics of KDE4 will be there, so people can get a head start on porting apps ,etc
<DaSkreech> chavo: That's done already :)
<DaSkreech> Porting Au commence!
<chavo> DaSkreech, I mean the kdelibs, etc will be apt-gettable
<l33t_n00b> ok cool thanks
<Hobbsee> l33t_n00b: kde3.5.4, maybe some tests of kde4, a few other interesting things...
<DaSkreech> chavo: I think you may be able to svn them now
<DaSkreech> so that means that they are deb build away from apt-get
<chavo> DaSkreech, yes you can
<DaSkreech> :-D
<chavo> I wonder why mitja's sudoers has been tampered with
<maltron> why does my mouse wheel change windows when i'm on the title bar of a window?  It's supposed to shade them but instead it starts cycling through windows.  This ins't supposed to happen and there's no mention of it in the kde preferences!
<maltron> anyone else found this?
<l33t_n00b> i think the people are hesitating on migrating to linux is the lack of multimedia...i know it took me a while to find the info online and actually learning CLI
<chavo> maltron, it depends on the window decoration, some of them don't respect your settings
<maltron> ah, thanks chavo
<maltron> i'll try changing it
<DaSkreech> l33t_n00b: Thats the point of freespire I think
<Healot> Common Language Infrastructure?
<chavo> older windecos made before that preference was put in mostly
<l33t_n00b> command line interface
<havoc> ack, no make?
<DaSkreech> Healot: Command Line interface
<maltron> chovo, thanks - that fixed it
<l33t_n00b> isn't MEPIS including all these codecs DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Not sure
<Healot> I know, I love CLI so much, there is only one abbrevation for it
<maltron> i think some of the prepackaged linuxes, like novell desktop and so on, have the codecs installed - but you're paying for them and they're not redistributable like ubuntu, debian, opensuse etc
<maltron> i guess freespire is different because you don't pay for it, but it would also, presumably, not be redistributable if you include those extra codecs and things
<l33t_n00b> malton: is that because of the DMCA laws
<maltron> no, I think it's just licencing
<Desh> If I install gnome or Xfce, etc, will it mess up my default programs or add extra programs? I just want gnome to use the apps I have..
<maltron> simply because some proprietary drivers and codecs have licenses that stipulate that you can download them for free but you can't redistribute them
<l33t_n00b> so basically having a repository is considered redistributing
<lnxKDE> someone knows what skype phone is compatible with linux?
<maltron> desh, I installed kubuntu desktop and xubuntu desktop and now whichever desktop i'm in, pretty much all the apps arevisible
<maltron> so i guess the answer is "yes", it will
<DaSkreech> Desh: I think you can but don't install gome-desktop
<Desh> Ok, good. Thanks.
<maltron> l33t: i think the answer is yes, but I'm not 100%
<l33t_n00b> i know that there is easyubuntu to take care of these issues, but it does not make sense to me why running a script is different from say running the command to download it from the repository
<Steven_M> hi all
<Hobbsee> l33t_n00b: because it's annoying and painful, pretty much
<DaSkreech> l33t_n00b: I think it's because the user started it
<Steven_M> How do you uninstall flash-nonfree
<DaSkreech> It's like they went to the web site and got it themselves
<l33t_n00b> DaSKreech: i see
<Healot> apt-get remove <> or use adept to find that package list...
<DaSkreech> but "we" didn't hand it over to them without them knowing about it
<neoncode> where are sound settings stored?
<maltron> l33t: partly I think it's because the script may not be 100% legal, as well as whet the others said
<maltron> ;-)
<maltron> well, not so much the script, as what it gets
<maltron> depends where you live though
<l33t_n00b> maltron: yeah and I heard that playing a encryped DVD is illegal also in the US
<Healot> in Mexico too :)
<DaSkreech> haha :)
<maltron> l33t_n00b: i think so, yeah.  I think that's the DMCA bit you mentioned at work
<l33t_n00b> ha
<Healot> l33t_n00b: playing encrypted DVD is legal
<DaSkreech> as long as you buy a player codec
<l33t_n00b> Healot: you sure?
<Healot> decrypting the DVD content is illegal, however
<neoncode> is libdvdcss legal in the UK?
<Healot> DVD content is encrypted so people can only watch it a timed-release on designated areas
<Healot> damn Hollywood!
<bdmp> Dapper upgrade causes Tvtuner to not work. Read all about it http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1123435#post1123435
<maltron> healot: that's not hte encryption, that's the region encoding.  The encryption is for copy protection.  At least I think it is!
<Healot> yes... both comes together
<l33t_n00b> but to play encrypted DVD's you have to install libdvdcss which is illegal
<chavo> bdmp, TV rots your brain :)
<bdmp> not when you are watching it for study
<bdmp> Japanese :)
<Healot> encryption with the regional encoding... CSS is weak btw...
<chavo> -)
<l33t_n00b> ok
<Healot> for personal use, I guess it's neither legal or illegal, it's considered fair use
<Healot> for commercial, if you make even a penny with it, it is illegal
<l33t_n00b> yeah i figured that...thanks Healot
<maltron> healot: not in the US, I don't think.  The dmca says that you're not even allowed to break a drm, even if you don't end up using that knowledge to watch the media
<maltron> i.e. just trying to crack it is illegal
<Healot> but don't involve me if DMCA come to your house :)
<maltron> helping someone else crack it is illegal
<maltron> and distributing knowledge of how to crack it is illegal
<l33t_n00b> but then you can't watch the DVDs
<maltron> ridiculous really, but that's the dmca for you
<l33t_n00b> this is really irritating
<maltron> yes, yes it is!
<l33t_n00b> so this is really why linux is crippled in multimedia support
<DaSkreech> maltron: Actually formulating a plan to organize a discussion on how to analyze the encryption to see if it's crackable is illeagal
<DaSkreech> And can get you 50 years in prison
<DaSkreech> in the US
<DaSkreech> Yup
<maltron> dskreech - you are joking, right?
<DaSkreech> maltron: I wish I was
<l33t_n00b> ha everything you do is illegal now
<maltron> so much for the 1st amendment
<Healot> goto Canada :)
<DaSkreech> Or fair use
<maltron> well I'm in australia, but we did sign a free trade agreement...
<DaSkreech> Healot: Canada has a similar law in the courts
<l33t_n00b> yeah i heard that in Canada file sharing is legit
<Healot> i mean if you wanna smoke pot legally
<maltron> hey are we off topic yet?
<l33t_n00b> pretty close
<DaSkreech> Yup
<DaSkreech> Waaaaaay off base
<maltron> lol
<DaSkreech> So about that digikam
<DaSkreech> Why isn't it inthe default install?
<Healot> popularity-contest i guess
<maltron> anyone know why I can't type a c with a cedilla using the us_intl keymap?
<maltron> and why synaptic sometimes just refuses to run?
<Healot> hey does "ubuntu run popularity contest like Debian does?
<DaSkreech> Healot: I forgot about that
<DaSkreech> Healot: Yeah
<neoncode> how do i change the audio device from 0 to 1(or something?)
<_ryan> How do i disable apt's GPG check?
<Hobbsee> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<kkathman> evenin Hobbsee ::)
<kkathman> hehe
<Hobbsee> hey kkathman
<DaSkreech> HobNob! :)
<maltron> hmm, looks like I'm back to dselect
* Hobbsee smacks DaSkreech 
<_ryan> or add a key to apt
<neoncode> DaSkreech:  HobNob?
<DaSkreech> neoncode: It's a biscuit :)
<neoncode> yay for HobNob!
* DaSkreech loves HobNob
* DaSkreech loves Hobbsee too 
<DaSkreech> It's ferpect!
<kkathman> lol
* neoncode aggres with DaSkreech 
<kkathman> I think everyone loves the hobbster
<kkathman> but she doesnt respect us :(
<kkathman> DaSkreech: but thats ok right?
<DaSkreech> Yeah .. what a ban button does to people :(
<Hobbsee> hmm?
<Hobbsee> why dont i respect you guys?  what gives you that idea?
<kkathman> DaSkreech:  yah.. absolute power corrupts absolutely so they say :)
<maltron> why doesn't gcc apear to be there, despite the fact that the packages are installed
<DaSkreech> maltron: Whats the error?
<tuxcicles> neoncode: somthing to do with grubs menu.lst and device = /dev/dsp1, i think, at least in breezy
<maltron> daskreech: bash: gcc: command not found
<neoncode> kkathman: probobly not a good idea to the persion with said ban button courrupt then eh?
<maltron> whereis returns  gcc: /usr/lib/gcc
<maltron> but there's no executable
<DaSkreech> ah
<kkathman> neoncode:  ahh yeah... yer probably right...best to keep quiet and not say nothing
<DaSkreech> did you install b-e?
<kkathman> neoncode:  oh yeah thats what Ive been doin :)
<kkathman> hehe
<DaSkreech> Ah Leave Hobbsee alone :) She's a goodun
<kkathman> well.. what I was told do do, more like it :)
<chavo> maltron, just gcc libs are installed by default
<maltron> hmm, no
<maltron> ok
<maltron> i've got the base packages though
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee fingers the ban button lovingly..
<maltron> I guess I assumed that would include the compiler too
<chavo> maltron, like Hobbsee said, install build-essential
<DaSkreech> Hey Hobbsee if I wrote the dictator on an idea of mine do you think that he'd write back?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: huh?
* kkathman goes to his corner and shuts up...I know that look
<DaSkreech> ubotu: tell maltron about b-e
<maltron> hmm, can't install build-essential either - is that a packages?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: the dictator being sabdfl, or another one?
<Hobbsee> !info build-essential dapper
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (dapper), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<DaSkreech> Yeah that dictator. We have another one?
<Hobbsee> maltron: yes it is
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: he might, i dont know...
<kkathman> DaSkreech:  im personna non gratta anyway :) hehe
<DaSkreech> ok I have two ideas one being the POS :)
<DaSkreech> the other is much more ubuntizable
<DaSkreech> (copyrights that word)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: what is it?
<neoncode> DaSkreech: Why copyright, when you can copyleft?
<neoncode> =D
<DaSkreech> Umm. Kind of a open source GIS gatherer
<neoncode> Gis?
<Hobbsee> what's it do?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: You know GIS?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: no
<maltron> sorted with gcc, thanks guys.
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Ok let me take it to offtopic
<DaSkreech> or you mind a pm?
<kkathman> sorry misspelled that... persona non grata
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: OT's good, if neoncode wants to hear as well
<neoncode> that i do
* DaSkreech looks at the glowing code
<dersteer|linux> anyone care to recommend the best way to convert from mandriva to kubuntu.  I'm wondering if I could just rename my /home folder then copy the stuff back over to my user account after the install.. is there anything I'm going to have to watch for?
<dersteer|linux> I plan to just format the / partition but leave the /home
<dersteer|linux> will this method work?
* havoc works on getting zoneminder built
<chavo> dersteer|linux, yes it should work fine
<tuxcicles> dersteer|linux: thats what i do
<chavo> dersteer|linux, I came from Mandrake to ubuntu and did that, I've had the same /home for years
<dersteer|linux> chavo: did you actually rename the /home/username to start with?
<dersteer|linux> should I worry about the mandriva settings messing up ubuntu?
<chavo> dersteer|linux, I gzipped up my /etc also
<tuxcicles> dersteer|linux: you might want to delete your .files and .directories though, they will probably cause problems
<chavo> dersteer|linux, no but I didn't make myself the first user to make sure the uid and gid matched
<dersteer|linux> I've been pretty impressed so far.. just as easy as mandriva
<dersteer|linux> :)
<tuxcicles> dersteer|linux: you can always chown your home files if they need new permissions
<dersteer|linux> chown -R /home/username  ???
<Mitja> Anyone has any clue how to fix "setgid: Operation not permitted" problem?
<tuxcicles> chown -hR i think
<dersteer|linux> Mitja: did you do it as root?
<dersteer|linux> sudo command
<Mitja> I get "sudo: must be setuid root" when I try just using sudo
<Mitja> Can't sudo at all
<Mitja> unless I'm in maintenance mode
<tuxcicles> wow, cant say ive seen that one before
<tuxcicles> dersteer|linux: chown -hR user directory/
<dersteer|linux> thanks tuxcicles:)
<dersteer|linux> kinda scared to do it... getting nerve up :p
<tuxcicles> dersteer|linux: try it , you will like it
<dersteer|linux> I've been sitting here running thru my head every single thing I use.. trying them out on this junk hard drive
<neoncode> Does anyone know what file the sound settings are in?
<Hobart> Any idea why xfonts-konsole package is in Hoary but not Dapper?
<DaSkreech> kmix?
<crimsun_> Hobart: (probably because its files were subsumed into a standard package, but don't quote me on that)
<tuxcicles> neoncode: type 'alsa' in konqueror, lots of places
<neoncode> tuxcicles: Thanks
<tuxcicles> neoncode: a list of modules are in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<crimsun_> neoncode: what do you need wrt "sound settings"?
<neoncode> crimsun_: huh?
<crimsun_> neoncode: what are you asking about for "sound settings"?
<tuxcicles> neoncode try 'lspci | grep audio
<farous> anyone know what my choke my network in kubuntu. i had ubuntu installed and after installing kubuntu all of a sudden my network is way slower?
<neoncode> I get "0000:02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)" Yea, that's my soundcard. but sound isn't working. At all
<crimsun_> neoncode: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/modules && amixer''
<tuxcicles> neoncode: do you have an onboard sound controller also?
<neoncode> tuxcicles: yea but it's disabled in BIOS
<neoncode> http://pastebin.ca/64114 <-- ugly pastebin but the kubuntu one just screamed at me when I opened it.
<neoncode> well not litraly my sound isn't working rember...
<tuxcicles> well, sometimes linux kernel doesn't care about bios settings because it runs everything in software mode, is that the only thing that shows up when you lspci?
<crimsun_> neoncode: I presume you're attempting to use the audigy, not the tv card?
<neoncode> crimsun_: Yea
<neoncode> tuxcicles: yup it is, only thing
<crimsun_> neoncode: amixer set 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<neoncode> crimsun_: Ya don't think i've tried that?
<neoncode> no luck
<crimsun_> neoncode: (I have no idea what you've tried)
<neoncode> crimsun_: good point
<neoncode> ok...
<crimsun_> neoncode: 'Sigmatel Surround Phase Inversion Playback ' needs to be muted
<neoncode> crimsun_: No luck...
<crimsun_> neoncode: mute '3D Control - Switch' and 'IEC958 Optical Raw'
<neoncode> still nothing
<crimsun_> pastebin ``lspci -nv''
<neoncode> http://pastebin.ca/64119
<crimsun_> looks like an Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350] 
<neoncode> AH!
<neoncode> jesus... loud...
<crimsun_> neoncode: did it work out of the box?
<crimsun_> (it should have)
<crimsun_> (meaning it should have been audible when you installed Kubuntu)
<neoncode> I think I got it to work... I had the wrong device set from my previous attempts to get it to work. and I carn't rember...oh well it seems to work now...
<neoncode> and thank you crimsun_!!!
<crimsun_> err...
<crimsun_> heh, so it was an ~/.asoundrc* issue?
<Rainier> hello
<crimsun_> or did you use hw:1 instead of hw:0 accidentally?
<neoncode> I have no clue... I was messing in the kcontrol sound thing
<Rainier> are you supposed to be able to install gnome in kubuntu without problems?
<Rainier> cause im getting a lot of errors using gnome
<crimsun_> Rainier: yes, but you need to move ~/.gtkrc-2.0 out of the way.
<Rainier> ah thanxs
<Rainier> maybe thats it
<crimsun_> (then log out and back into GNOME)
<neoncode> anyway... i'm praticly about to collapse and it's 6:34 AM and i have to get up at 1PM... g'night people. and thanks crimsun_!!!!!!!!!
<Rainier> just rename it i guess?
<crimsun_> Rainier: sure, that'll suffice
<Rainier> ok thanks a lot
<Rainier> bye
<[LiFE] > I am new to ubuntu, and this is my first try
* neoncode fumbles for his PC's power button
<[LiFE] > actually, this is my first try with linux... period.
<DaSkreech> Welcome
<[LiFE] > thanx, everything seems to work fine except for my screen resolution
<Rainier> and one more question
<Rainier> theres no problem running kde programs like kaffeine and amarok in gnome?
<Healot> no
<chavo> I'm working on a soultion to that problem right now , the gtk-qt engine thing
<tuxcicles> [LiFE] : awe sheat, there is always something, hardware please
<[LiFE] > I am using ASUS A8N-VM CSM which uses geforce 6150 with a wide screen tv 1366x768, how do I fix the resolution?
<Rainier> ok great
<[LiFE] > tuxcicles: was just typing it sir
<[LiFE] > in the device manager, I don't see any display drivers installed, could that be it?
<tuxcicles> wow, sounds like a great mobo
<[LiFE] > it's evil tuxcicles, the audio chip doesn't work well with most distros, so far only ubuntu works
<[LiFE] > tuxcicles:  any ideas?
<tuxcicles> [LiFE] : nvidia audio?, bridge?
<[LiFE] > tuxcicles: my audio works now.. :) my resolution on the screen is 1024x768, I want to set it to 1366x768
<tuxcicles> [LiFE] : currently I am not using my onboard video nvidia on mine, have you tried manually editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<maltron> life: do you have an lcd monitor?
<[LiFE] > maltron: tv
<[LiFE] > tuxcicles: will I see nvidia video drivers in device manager?
<[LiFE] > tuxcicles: if I don't see it, does it mean my video drivers are not installed
<tuxcicles> no nv in xorg.conf, or nvidia?
<vskye> blank /etc/inetd.conf -- ?
<[LiFE] > xorg.conf huh? let me check... if I know how
<[LiFE] > where would the xorg.conf be?
<tuxcicles> [LiFE] :  /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Healot> ooo /etc/X11
<[LiFE] > generic video card
<[LiFE] > under 'Section "Screen"' it says generic video card, generic monitor
<[LiFE] > so I guess I have to install a vid card driver.
<vskye> blank /etc/inetd.conf -- ? Wht... anyone
<stn> who use kubuntu breezy
<rob> *
<rob> dapper is the latest though
<stn> ok
<stn> but i use breezy
<rob> can't upgrade?
<stn> you know if kde 3.5.3 is for breezy
<rob> no, 3.5.2 is in Dapper though
<stn> yes but tonigh i cant
<stn> i have install kde 3.5.2
<stn> but have errors
<[LiFE] > weird, if I do a "lspci" it shows VGA Compatible controller: nVidia C51 PCI-E
<[LiFE] > tuxcicles:  does that mean I have to install the nvidia drivers?
<tuxcicles> i haven't used nvidia proprietary drivers yet, so I wouldn't know howto go about doing it, but look into the wiki howto
<[LiFE] > brb... trying
<[LiFE] > weeee
<DaSkreech> Shut up!
* DaSkreech snickers. Ahh that was a funny ad
<tuxcicles> I am using an old asus mobo, and a newer ati card, that I cant get going in dapper, (drag), but it works great with breezy for some reason.  sucks.
<lowtech> wow, usually older boards are 5V and newer cards are 3.3V
<unix_infidel> anyone here had any problems with aterm and ncurses stuff with the new dapper release?
<[LiFE] > hmm...
<[LiFE] > screwed something up
<[LiFE] > brb
<tuxcicles> not that old :P
<lowtech> :)
<unix_infidel> i've gotten garbled output from anything to the system ncurses stuff to mc and i still cant google my way through it.
<unix_infidel> anyone with some insight?
<tuxcicles> is dapper still in test mode?  I hope?
<unix_infidel> nope...stable.
<tuxcicles> that figures :P
<Ranma2264> hi to all (again)
<lowtech> and again, heh
<Ranma2264> is there any way to disable hal only for cdrom?
<Ranma2264> ha
<tuxcicles> Ranma2264: hey, hows it hanging?
<Ranma2264> im going nutz with this
<Ranma2264> really nutz
<lowtech> what problem is it creating?
<Ranma2264> the only thing i want is to have unmounted cdrom icon on desktop
<Healot> add the Device Icon then
<Healot> i wish i can kick my head like Wee-man does
<tuxcicles> Ranma2264: your cdrom isn't autoloading is it
<tuxcicles> you want it to mount automatically?  right?
<KuLover> Is there a way to have Konqueror save view modes?
<Ranma2264> what i want is the oposite
<Ranma2264> i want not to use hal on cdroms
<KuLover> Or is there a better file manager?
<tuxcicles> KuLover: bookmarks? maybe?
<lowtech> KuLover: you mean for file management view, and another for web view?
<KuLover> I mean view modes as in Detaild view, list view, icon view..
<KuLover> Know what I mean?
<Healot> Ranma2264: then you can just uninstall HAL...
<tuxcicles> there is a little friggin icon up in there you can click which changes your view, is that what you mean?
<Ranma2264> Healot: I know but i do want to use hal on the other media
<Ranma2264> Healot: I know i'm insane you can say it ;-)
<lowtech> KuLover: i thought once you set a mode it defaulted to that from then on
<Healot> Ranma2264: you can assgin yourself not to use HAL
<Healot> just open the user manager
<KuLover> lowtech, doe sit do that for you? Is doesnt do that for me
<Healot> or you can edit the groups/passwd file...
<lowtech> why not just create an icon for that device and right click on it to choose mount/umount ?
<newuserak> what does it mean if when i plug in a pcmcia wifi card, it says localhost kernel: [4297040.848000]  mrv8k: probe of 0000:07:00.0                failed with error -2?
<KuLover> Its really annoying to have to change it every time.
<lowtech> KuLover: i don't use kde, just remember it used to work that way. sorry.
<newuserak> it knows the driver for my marvell chipset card, but somehow fails
<tuxcicles> Ranma2264: type blacklist in konqeror, do you see one for your cdrom?
<tuxcicles> maybe under hotplug.blacklist
<lowtech> KuLover: maybe try viewing the directory you want it to open to, set the view, then save the view profile under settings?
<lowtech> KuLover: just a shot in the dark
<KuLover> Il try that lowtech, thanks
<Ranma2264> no i dont
<tuxcicles> maybe add it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist if it's a module
<CaptainMorgan> last I checked, I had the codecs... haven't logged in linux for about a week... but now Amarok is flying through songs... not playing a single one..
<CaptainMorgan> any suggestions?
<lowtech> KuLover: any luck?
<KuLover> lowtech coolness.. works good
<lowtech> KuLover: kewl, good to know.
<KuLover> the only problem is that it only accepts one default view, not more than one for different folders
<KuLover> oh well.
<KuLover> DO you knwo of a different file manager?
<Healot> try a 3D file manage
<lowtech> not really, i use eterm. heh
<Healot> tdfsb or something
<Healot> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/games/tdfsb
<tuxcicles> CaptainMorgan: gstreamer good, bad, mad, glad, dirty, ...
<Healot> ugly
<CaptainMorgan> what?
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> CaptainMorgan: What engine are you using in amarok?
<CaptainMorgan> 1.3.9 KDE(3.5.2)
<DaSkreech> Umm
<DaSkreech> Look in the preferences under engine
<CaptainMorgan> thanks.. didn't have the libxine-codecs... playing now..
<DaSkreech> ok
<Healot> libxine-extracodecs some to the rescue yay!
<Healot> anyway why the developers decides to separate xine plugins?
<crimsun_> licensing and maintenance issues.
<Healot> oh
<Healot> I nearly compile xine on the first day :)
<Healot> but since the wiki enlightened my about extracodecs nah
<crimsun_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-December/013663.html  is the rationale.
<themadscotsman> hey this ubuntu is great....it works right out of the box...and me being a newbie it was real easy to configure
<Healot> realy, many beginners don't think so
<Healot> but maybe they don't read the wiki or ask :)
<themadscotsman> you don't ask...you don't learn...and i read the forums so i knew what i had to do to get this running the way i wanted
<DaSkreech> Helps to be scottish
<DaSkreech> or maybe it was mad
<DaSkreech> I forget which
<Healot> yeah, maybe you did, but others don't :-
<themadscotsman> aye that it does....:)
<themadscotsman> the tenacious scotsman...hangs on until he final graps the concepts...;)
<Healot> Tenacious...
<themadscotsman> or is that just plain being stubborn and hard headed....lol
<themadscotsman> well with this Automatix it makes installing software a breeze...as in breezy 5.10....lol
<[LiFE] > tuxcicles: weird.. I install nvidia, but in xorg.conf it tells me ATi
<fatejudger> I can't seem to mount this ext3 drive so that users have permission to write to it
<fatejudger> only root seems to be able to do that
<fatejudger> any options I have to add to the fstab to make this possible?
<themadscotsman> use sudo passwd and creat root
<themadscotsman> that should be sudo passwd root
<tuxcicles>  [LiFE]  bwahahha, you don't have ati
<[LiFE] > I know
<[LiFE] > Device		"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] "
<[LiFE] > see
<themadscotsman> nVidia rocks...better driver support for linux
<tuxcicles> :S
<[LiFE] > Driver		"nvidia"
<[LiFE] > but the next line
<[LiFE] > lol
<DaSkreech> themadscotsman: http://www.phoronix.com/redblog/
<tuxcicles> [LiFE] : try some gl screensaver n see if it works, maybe a reboot is in order
<themadscotsman> DaSkreech: nvidia still has better linux driver support and i have using nvidiaa for years
<tuxcicles> but the on-board ones, i don't know if linux can pull those through
<themadscotsman> i can't see...is that captain braille....lol
<DaSkreech> themadscotsman: Thats a test to see how bad the driver support is :) He's using only ati and Linux for 50 days to see what comes of it
<captainbraille> lol
<[LiFE] > tuxcicles: I already rebooted... trying to manually install drivers instead
<captainbraille> Daredevil was my second favorite superhero growing up
<themadscotsman> well i tried kanotix...and this a lot more user-friendly...easier to set-up
<tuxcicles> [LiFE] : is it GL'ing like Ma Gellen?
<themadscotsman> well DaSkreech good luck to the bloke
<DaSkreech> lol
<DaSkreech> Thank goodness he was called daredevil and not captainbraille
<DaSkreech>  :)
<[LiFE] > trying
<captainbraille> I removed a few items from my K menu that were in the Wine group, and now when I install anything on my computer it won't show up in my K menu, anyone know how to fix that?
<themadscotsman> my favorite superhero growing up was Captain Haggis....lol
<themadscotsman> is that dapper worth a try or should i stick with breezy
<tuxcicles> [LiFE] : good luck with that, Dapper is a somnamabitch, I can't get the ATI proprietary to work with it, breezy works great though
<[LiFE] > what do u mean by GL'ing like Ma Gellen
<Healot> [LiFE] : what ever that mean
<[LiFE] > well, GL Screensaver works
<Healot> ya
<[LiFE] > Healot: tuxcicles ask me whether my screen saver ins gling like ma gellen, so I have no idea
<themadscotsman> wats wrong with dapper???
<Healot> when you enabled 3D acceleration for your graphics adapter
<tuxcicles> [LiFE] : that's a good sign, do you have any special tv out on that mobo?
<Healot> [LiFE] : neither do I
<[LiFE] > Healot: I have nvidia geforce 6150 onboard video
<[LiFE] > Healot: using 6.06 right now, just installed the nvidia drivers
<[LiFE] > but in xorg.conf it says ATi
<[LiFE] > lol
<themadscotsman> well then wat you doing installing ATI video drivers mate
<[LiFE] > I didn't, it just tells me I have, but driver 'nvidia'
<Healot> [LiFE] : just change that ati driver to "nv" or "nvidia"
<tuxcicles> you never heard of gelling like magellen, wtf ever
<[LiFE] > lol
<themadscotsman> thats a yank thing tuxcicles
<tuxcicles> nvidia, probably
<[LiFE] > http://pastebin.ca/64140
<[LiFE] > look there
<[LiFE] > :)
<[LiFE] > and no, I didn't do anything funny
<themadscotsman> use your favorite text editor and do....sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit video driver to nvidia or nv
<[LiFE] > it is nvidia, the description just says ATiu
<tuxcicles> ati, bwahahaa, it is just a comment type field, i dunno why it says ati though, pretty funny
<themadscotsman> bloody hell...lol
<themadscotsman> have you Automatix installed
<Healot> [LiFE] : you previously changed graphics adapter?
<[LiFE] > and this is from installing the nvidia-glx from the repository
<[LiFE] > no, new install, just finished installing ubuntu like 1/2 hr ago
<tuxcicles> two major compeditors ati and nvidia, make up your mind :P
<themadscotsman> install Automatix 6.1.8....it will install Nvidia drivers for you
<[LiFE] > automatix? ehh.. where how what?
<[LiFE] > themadscotsman: this is my first time using linux
<ruben> hallo
<themadscotsman> google Automatix....go to home page...or...www.getautomatix.com
<tuxcicles> there is automatix for dapper?
<ruben> yes
<ruben> i did it yesterday
<[LiFE] > I also want to install a monitor driver that allows 1366x768@60Hz
<themadscotsman> LiFE make sure if you install you use the breezy if you are in breezy and dapper if you are in dapper
<[LiFE] > dapper
<ruben> this is my 2e day kubuntu
<[LiFE] > I just download 6.06 today, so it should be dapper
<resmo> hehe
<ruben> yes 6.06 is dapper
<ruben> sorry for my englisch
<[LiFE] > how do I do this automatix thing?
<themadscotsman> lIFE just click link i typed and read....lol
<[LiFE] > doh
<themadscotsman> LiFE even...sorry
<resmo> cat /etc/debian_version ...
<[LiFE] > too busy looking everywhere. ;)
<resmo> lol
<themadscotsman> www.getautomatix.com....it explains it all...its easy to set up....even a hard headed scotsman could do it....lol
<ruben> you can read a lot about automatix:
<tuxcicles> is there a nvidia control panel?
<ruben> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295&highlight=automatix+stickyhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295&highlight=automatix+sticky
<ruben> Does somebady now how i can see the weather on my desktop ?
<themadscotsman> not that i have noticed...it just installs the Nvidia drivers in a snap...no muss or fuss
<themadscotsman> kweather
<Healot> ruben: kweather
<ruben> oke
<Healot> Kapplet kweather
<tuxcicles> kweather, does it show celcius only?
<themadscotsman> no it configs F to
<Healot> configurable
<themadscotsman> aye
<DaSkreech> Night
<themadscotsman> night DaSkreech
<tuxcicles> but does the one for kde look bad?, kinda sucky? i liked the one in gnome
<ruben> i just install kweather but how i can find/open it
<Healot> define "bad look"
<Healot> I just change the freaking theme
<tuxcicles> kinda big n narley
<tuxcicles> i dunno, i havent tried it yet.
<ruben> i cant find kweather in the menu
<[LiFE] > okay, just installed automatix
<[LiFE] > whatever that does
<[LiFE] > it's doing something funny
<chavo> ruben, ir's a panel applet
<chavo> it's even
<themadscotsman> go into start...go to systems and click on automatix
<[LiFE] > rebooting
<[LiFE] > brb
<ruben> and how mist i open that (sorry i am new)
<ruben> must*
<chavo> ruben, right click the panle and do Add Applet to Panel
<tuxcicles> ok, i installed kweather, friggen celcius
<mitja> Does anyone know how do I run an iso image from term? It's a distro installation image.
<[LiFE] > hmm
<[LiFE] > automatix did the same thing
<[LiFE] > still ATi card description running nvidia drivers
<[LiFE] > lol
<chavo> mitja, run an iso?
<Healot> mitja: you can mount it, not run it
<themadscotsman> well mate that freaky
<[LiFE] > meh.. as long as it works
<Healot> mount -t iso9660 -o lo <filename> <mount point>
<mitja> Healot: yeah, have it mounted already now I would like to run the installation
<[LiFE] > it can call it Ma'Daddy for all I care
<[LiFE] > now any magically thingie that will allow me to run at 1366x768 resolution?
<tuxcicles> [LiFE] : still ati, bwahaha, remind me not to get another asus mobo
<ruben> he cant find a station
<chavo> mitja, you can't really run it, you can boot it with vmware or qemu
<mitja> chavo: what about grub?
<[LiFE] > tuxcicles: nvidia drivers are closed source, maybe they playing around
<chavo> mitja, ???
<[LiFE] > isn't that where the driver description suppose to come from?
<chavo> mitja, waht exactly are you trying to do?
<[LiFE] > Healot: anything to suggest for my resolution issue?
<tuxcicles> [LiFE] : maybe there is a nvidiaconfig file you need to run to rewrite your xorg.conf?  also do you have a nvidia contol panel?
<ruben> how i cant easy update kweather now it version 2.1
<Healot> [LiFE] : if you monitor support 16:9 or other anamorphic resolution, yes
<[LiFE] > don't think so.. :(
<Healot> then the monitor can't
<[LiFE] > sorry, as in don't think so for nvidiaconfig file
<Healot> but, [LiFE] , you know whay, you can do a virtual screen instead
<[LiFE] > and yes, my monitor/tv is 16:9
<[LiFE] > i can what?
<[LiFE] > this is my first day using ubuntu and linux
<[LiFE] > what is a virtual screen
<tuxcicles> kweather looks big n shitty, plus it's celcius r whatever, any superkaramba weather? in english?
<chavo> tuxcicles, liquid weather
<[LiFE] > one last question before I go to bed, what is the real difference between x64 and i386? is there any benefits if I run x64?
<chavo> you can get it with the get new stuff button
<tuxcicles> chavo: i'll checkit
<chavo> tuxcicles, I'm using gkrellm for system stats and weather, etc
<chavo> I don't really like the idea of widgets
<[LiFE] > hmmm
<[LiFE] > do I get lesser apts and more problems if I use x64?
<sdolnack> LIFE:
<sdolnack> what processor do you have
<[LiFE] > athlon64 3500+
<sdolnack> if you have a 64 bit processor
<sdolnack> ok
<chavo> [LiFE] , as far as I know there are a few problems with x64 but not a lot
<sdolnack> are you talking abotu kernels?
<tuxcicles> is there a k gkrellm type thing still in kde, and does it do stuff like weather?
<tuxcicles> there used to be one, back in the ol days
<[LiFE] > sdolnack: when I downloaded ubuntu, there were 2, i386 and amd64
<[LiFE] > I have both
<[LiFE] > but I installed i386 assuming there might be more programs for 32bit than 64bit
<chavo> tuxcicles, it works in KDE and there's a weather plugin too
<[LiFE] > the maing reason why I am using ubuntu is because I wanna use mythtv
<[LiFE] > and to learn how to use linux
<[LiFE] > :)
<chavo> yeah gkrellm is old, I remember using it way back when. even made some themes for it.
<tuxcicles> im thinking of kasbar, yea, i think thats it
<chavo> oh kasbar yeah you can still get that, right click the panel and add new panel -> kasbar
<vinboy> h
<vinboy> hi
<[LiFE] > I have a funny feeling the only thing I am gonna do with linux is probably play nibbles.. :\
<vinboy> can I use debian package under kubuntu?
<chavo> vinboy, you can, but shouldn't
<ninHer> hi all
<[LiFE] > anyways, nite everyone, I will go figure this out tomorrow nite instead...
<[LiFE] > thanks everyone
<vinboy> chavo: ok thanks
<chavo> vinboy, what package is it?
<vinboy> chavo: just asking
<chavo> ok
<joe_> Hello.. I have a question. :)
<vinboy> chavo: kubuntu package r abit slow :(
<vinboy> chavo: i wan kopete 0.12
<chavo> vinboy, there's a kubuntu package for that somewhere
<joe_> When I install Xubuntu, Kubuntu or Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper.. I always get a Grub error saying that it cannot locate the partition /dev/hde, which is what it had just previously installed to via the live cd, any thoughts?
<chavo> vinboy, hold on I'm looking thru my log to find the package
<Healot> done banishing robots?
<chavo> vinboy, http://www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/packages/kopete_0.12.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<vinboy> chavo: thanks chavo
<vinboy> why don't they put it in the repo?
<chavo> vinboy, stability
<chavo> only security fixes, iy might make it into backports though
<ruben> are there alternatives for kweather, he can't find a station
<vinboy> ic
<vinboy> hmmmmm
<chavo> ruben, superkaramba
<vinboy> we should put up a third-party repos for bleeding-edge stuff
<chavo> vinboy, there are some
<joe_> Is anyone interested in commenting...?
<chavo> such as the kde3.5.3, amarok 1.4 and koffice1.5 repos on kubuntu.org
<vinboy> yea i have those
<eddye> HI ALL! :)
<chavo> joe_, no idea sorry
<chavo> HI!
<Healot> comment on whut?
<eddye> can anyone please tell me how do i see what kubuntu am i using?
<joe_> Thank you, chavo.
<kkathman> hey chavo..wassup?
<eddye> root@eddye-desktop:/home/eddye# fgl_glxgears
<eddye> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<eddye> Xlib: No protocol specified
<eddye> Error: couldn't open display (null)
<eddye> anyone knows this problem ? :D
<chavo> hi kkathman
<kkathman> chavo on some of my websites, I get a message to download the latest Flash Player, but on others I dont. Now, I downloaded the latest from Flash, moved the .so file to overwrite the previous one, but I still get  the message on some pages.  Im using Opera, so I wonder if it picked up the new one.
<suppaman> I saw kubuntu dapper release
<rigonatti> hi all !
<suppaman> it's wonderful!
<chavo> kkathman, the latest flash for linux is 7 and a some sites require 8
<kkathman> ahh maybe thats it...Im just getting the v7 and its not available yet.
<tuxcicles> it's probably refering to shockwave, which doesn't work in linux, unless you do wine
<rigonatti> someone If ubuntu or kubuntu writes in NTFS File System ?
<Healot> well, windows firefox binaries+WINE+Flash 8 could work
<kkathman> seems like I remember thats what I installed..and that was from the Macromedia website
<ninHer> besides, kubuntu dapper amd64 needs extra configuration
<ninHer> no flash app. from the begining
<kkathman> Healot:  I'll just wait till MM releases a v8 plugin
<kkathman> its not that critical...more of a curiousity actually
<rigonatti> someone If ubuntu or kubuntu write in NTFS File System ?
<Healot> they will, but don't expect they release such soon
<tuxcicles> flash or shockwave, shockwave doesn't work
<Healot> rigonatti: no, readonly NTFS support
<Healot> but with 3rd party application+driver, you can write partially safe, rigonatti
<ninHer> i didn't say you can not run flash app on kubuntu dapper amd64
<Healot> you can, with a few tweaks
<rigonatti> Healot: what do you mean with partially safe ?
<ninHer> and  gnash
<ninHer> to avoid proprietary software
<Healot> rigonatti: it might be safe or not, which it may destroy the NTFS security descriptor
<chavo> they aren't going to release flash8 for linux
<ninHer> off topic: any of you are going to : http://fsfeurope.org/projects/gplv3/europe-gplv3-conference.es.html
<ninHer> i will
<chavo> next release is 9 and will be a couple of months behind the windows release
<Healot> GPLv3 conference, too geeky :)
<ninHer> yep ;-)
<Healot> no, too lawful :)
<ninHer> i'm a member of FSF
<Healot> Law/legal terms that I can't apprehend
<ninHer> it is about, mainly, gplv3
<Healot> but being in a group makes you less "free" right?
<ninHer> mmm, not sure Healot
<ninHer> being in a group makes you stronger
<Healot> I support FSF, but joining it makes me feel unfree :-
<ninHer> why don't you try to work-collaborate with them/us ?
<Healot> MY company does professional support for ubuntu here...
<ninHer> ok, that's great Healot
<Healot> sometimes I personally went to FSF/OSI conferences, if they happen to come by our place
<Healot> i went to RMS talk, last year
<ninHer> me too; 2 years ago near my home
<ninHer> spain
<Healot> but no official relationship... just supporting from behind the wall
<Healot> i guess...
<ninHer> well, anyway is support; lovely
<Healot> but you know what, people are interested in FSF/FOSS... they just need more information
<RawSewage> how do you train Bogofilter
<ninHer> you're right Healot; i am concerned about that issue and my main purpose is translator
<ninHer> spreading the word
<suppaman> bye
<gan|y|med> hallo
<martinjh99> Morning.  Anyone have any pointers to changing refresh rates in X?
<RawSewage> yes
<azathoth> how can i install a different widget style?
<RawSewage> I forgot how I did it though
<gan|y|med> martinjh99: look into xorg.conf
<eddye> When i type fglrxinfo it says that i didn't install the ati driver... but as farr as i know i installed it yesterday
<eddye> anyone please help me :)
<eddye> eddye@eddye-desktop:~$ fglrxinfo
<eddye> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<eddye> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<eddye> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<eddye> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<gan|y|med> eddye: did you install ati's package or the kubuntu version?
<eddye> kubuntu version
<eddye> i think :S
<gan|y|med> eddye: try the ati version (installer!). worked for me out of the box. the problem with the debian packages is not the driver, it is some stupid linking probs.
<gan|y|med> if you wanna go with the ubuntu version: do lsmod | grep flgrx first to see if the module is loaded. if it is, it's probably the links
<eddye> ok
<eddye> i'll try
<CaptainMorgan> upon clicking, Add/Remove Programs attempts to load but never opens...
<CaptainMorgan> any suggestions?
<CaptainMorgan> ok... that was a short stint.. now it opens, but asks for root.. process interference?
<gan|y|med> this is normal
<gan|y|med> sadly
<gan|y|med> maybe somebody could induce a petition for fixing this problem. it has kept on spoiling my mood since breezy
<ruben> hallo
<JanMartin> hi
<ruben> I have a question, why some programs don't start at the first time ?
<_ryan> hey
<ruben> hi
<_ryan> how do you mount an ntfs partiton so a user has access to it?
<_ryan> I tried the uid and umask option, but the permissions seem to be wrong.
<ruben> i dont' know
<nico8481> loo
<nico8481> lo
<m4t7e0> hello
<m4t7e0> there are any italian?
<tuxcicles> _ryan: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt
<m4t7e0> i have the problem with the driver of grafical interface.. (i have ati x1600 mobile and Kubuntu Dapper
<ruben> What is the fastest p2p client for mp3's
<ruben> on kubuntu
<tuxcicles> ruben: who knows, there are so many of em
<melkart> do i understand correctly that, before shutting down, all modules are being unloaded from the kernel?
<ruben> @tuxcicles Witch do you use ?
<m4t7e0> ..
<m4t7e0> anyone can help me?
<ruben> i am a linux noob :p
<tuxcicles> i kinda like ktorrent, usually newsgroups are the best way to go, klibido is excellent binary grabber
<tuxcicles> ati ey, are you using ati proprietary drivers, fglrx?
<m4t7e0> now
<m4t7e0> no
<m4t7e0> i have vesa driver
<farous> m4t7e0: can you state your prob
<CaptainMorgan> how do I edit symbolic links/menu buttons, icons? I have DrScheme installed to /usr/bin and I would like to link to it as under menu/Development it is not there yet
<apu> hey all
<apu> how can i set the global character encoding in kde?
<m4t7e0> if i install the ati driver the xserver give me an error..
<tuxcicles> i don't know if that card is supported under fglrx check here and maybe this will help http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_newer_8.23.7_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper
<farous> m4t7e0: is your card supported what card do you have. fglrx is hmm worst you can use why not use the free ones you have 3-d accel with that
<m4t7e0> now i test this..
<m4t7e0> tnx
<farous> tuxcicles: does not work
<farous> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<m4t7e0> but because during the installation i have selected the italian language and after installation the language is englis?
<tuxcicles> well, i guess use the free ones then just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and change to ati
<gan|y|med> farous: why is fglrx the worst you can use?
<farous> because i use it and it is like hmm how can i put it trash
<gan|y|med> i don't know about x11r7, but in r6 the open source drivers are absolutely unsuitable
<farous> property drivers when they become opensource perhaps they will be better
<tuxcicles> he thinks there the worst because they are proprietary, but they are the only ones that will give me gl
<piui> how can I transfer my gnupg keys from one computer to another?
<farous> tuxcicles: i do nto think i use them and they give a hell of problems
<apu> how can i set the global character encoding in kde?
<farous> tuxcicles: and there is a howto on setting xgl with open source drivers
<tuxcicles> they work ok for me in breezy, i would like to use xgl though if it would work, where do i find the howto on that?
<gan|y|med> farous: i am using them too and they work very well, especially the installation has become a easy as it could (and believe me, i am not in favour of proprietary drivers as well)
<farous> help.ubuntu.com
<farous> let me check the page
<farous> gan|y|med: you do not have the frequent lockups good
<tuxcicles> gan|y|med: are you using xgl too?
<gan|y|med> what do u mean? too slow?
<apu> how can i set the global character encoding in kde?
<gan|y|med> no, not stable enough. but i'll try when i have time. it is not suitable for a production system right now
<farous> but gan|y|med yah the installtion much easier they did good job on that. compiling from source or installing from repos are both the same quality now
<farous> gan|y|med: no lockup means the pc hangs and only way is hard shutdown holding down the power button for 5 min
<MikeMcA> hi.  what's the kbd shortcut to switch between desktops in kubuntu?  thx
<farous> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<gan|y|med> you mean when you logout. there is a fix for that...
<farous> ah there is the wiki page and i can not seem to find the howto one
<tuxcicles> i would like to use dapper, but last time I tried fglrx in dapper, no dice.
<farous> setting the gdm.conf you mean
<Locke355> i added the universe and multiverse repositories to adept, but even after fetching updates.. i still can't find "msttcorefonts".. any idea what i am doing wrong?
<mindspin> I'd like to upgrade, but I have some non standard resources in my sources. lst (plf, kde 3.5.2 riddels package) any known risks ?
<farous> they are in multiverse
<gan|y|med> just download the ati installer... works flawlessly. you only have to change your kdmrc (one line) and then it works
<farous> gan|y|med: not all cards are created equal ;)
<MikeMcA> on suse, ctrl-tab switches between desktops.  on my new kubuntu install that doesn't work.  can someone please shoot me the key sequence to switch desktops on kubuntu? thx again.
<gan|y|med> farous: or kdmrc. but it works. i admit, could be faster. i haven't checked out the x11r7 ati drivers though
<Locke355> farous: in adept.. i added the line with "dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse".. anything else i need to do?
<farous> Locke355: you need dapper universe multiverse. It is not in the backport repos
<maltron> can anyone help me out as to why .bash_profile is only called when I log in remotely or via a text login?  If I log in graphically (gnome or kde) it's never read, and my path is never updated
<farous> never heared about the x11r7 though might check it out when get the time
<maltron> i had this problem on debian too, and I suspect it's the same with all distros
<Locke355> farous: do i have to add the multiverse list manually? i dont see it listed
<farous> yes
<Locke355> do i just copy the universe line and change the component from universe to multiverse?
<Locke355> (sorry first time on ubuntu and dealing with apt)
<farous> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Locke355> thanks
<farous> Locke355: but you can do what you said and easy way also is easysource
<farous> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gan|y|med> MikeMcA: why don't you try ctrl + F1 F2... that's not exactly the same but it works
<gan|y|med> have to go
<gan|y|med> cu#
<MikeMcA> thx
<MikeMcA> but *should* ctrl-tab work on kubuntu?  maybe the kbd on my laptop is the prob
<Locke355> farous: worked. thank you :)
<farous> ur w:)
<farous> maltron: do you mean when you open a terminal
<farous> maltron: i know for terminals by default .bashrc is the one that is called you can set bash_profile but i do not know how
<Skaman_> hi guys
<maltron> farous: yeah.  My understanding is that .bash_profile is supposed to be called when you first log in, and .bashrc is called for every new shell, but that's in the old days - it doesn't seem to work that way anymore, yet I still want my .bash_profile environment variables and so on
<Skaman_> anyone has a 100% working mx510 miouse?
<Locke355> farous: any chance if you know if KDE needs to be restarted to see the fonts?
<Locke355> or do i need to add them manually to KDE ?
<farous> Locke355: have no idea
<Locke355> k :)
<chavo> Locke355, you don't need to restart
<chavo> Locke355, where did you put the fonts?
<Locke355> just grabbed them with adept
<chavo> ok
<chavo> yeah they should be available immediately
<Locke355> a document said run 'fc-cache'.. did that
<Locke355> weird.. cause .. for example.. i want to change the font in konsole. i go to select font.. and it only lists the original 7 fonts
<chavo> Locke355, you can only use monospace fonts
<Locke355> ahh. any other font packs with a nicer 8 point font? the courier 10 is pretty crappy at that size
<mth`MAW_> http://www.designerinaction.de/fonts/show.php?art=pixelfonts
<farous> did you try the bitsreamversa they are installed by default
<mth`MAW_> Locke355: take a look there
<Locke355> ya i'm using bitstream now
<Locke355> loadin
<chavo> yeah I like bitstream
<chavo> consolas is a nice new font but it's from the evil empire :)
<Locke355> ya.. bitstream vera san mono is the best at 8 i have found os far
<farous> i have no trouble dealing with the devil ;)
<chavo> If you have the vista beta just copy the fonts into ~/.fonts
<chavo> consolas is actually pretty nice
<farous> nice thanx chavo
<Locke355> mth`MAW_: if  i download one of these.. what directory should i put it in?
<chavo> yeah you can put any ttf in ~/.fonts
<Locke355> that makes them only for the current user tho, no?
<mth`MAW_> ~/.fonts
<chavo> Locke355, yes /usr/share/fonts for system or use the font installer in system settings
<Locke355> thanks :)
<mth`MAW_> then restart your application to scan the directory
<Locke355> sorry for all the retarded questions.. been a hwile since i used linux outside of a console
<chavo> oh that's what were here for :)
<farous> chavo: turned out you can just download them from the evilempire website :)
<virnik> hi there, got problem with K3B SVN compilation on Kubuntu Breezy: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 4.1) (library qt) not found.
<virnik> can somebody help?
<chavo> farous, all the new fonts?
<farous> i only checked  consolas
<DeadS0ul> virnik: uh, don't us ehtat one, that one is waaaaaaaaaaay too new
<chavo> virnik, do a sudo apt-get build-dep k3b, that'll install all the libs you need to build it
<virnik> chavo: but not for SVN version
<chavo> virnik, oh no
<virnik> E: Build-dependencies for k3b could not be satisfied
<chavo> that's probably not going to build for you
<virnik> have you got some good sources?
<chavo> svn trunk for KDE is a mess
<apathy```> anyone have a solution to getting error 8254 timer not connect to IP_APIC during installation?
<chavo> if you're not developer it's really useless
<Locke355> being new to KDE aswell.. question just cause i think the effect is cool. the kicker tooltip has this nice wave made of circles animation. are there any other variants of that animation i can set ?
<chavo> Locke355, no
<chavo> virnik, why are you trying to build that?
<ArmedGeek> apathy```: wild guess:  add acpi=off and/or nolapic to your boot options
<apathy```> is that in bios?
<farous> ah won't install perhaps needs vista as you said
<virnik> chavo: cos binary version cant be installed due to dependency
<NthDegree_> nothing needs vista :|
<virnik> chavo: and cos my old one, which i have uninstalled, gotta problem with k3bsetup
<ArmedGeek> apathy```: google for linux bootoptions
<farous> NthDegree_: its a font nothing about kubuntu little bit of side track :)
<chavo> virnik, you checked out svn trunk, that's the kde4 branch it's not going to build
<chavo> you wan to get the 3.5 branch
<NthDegree_> oh farous, thought someone was talking about windows again :|
<NthDegree_> brb restart
<virnik> chavo: doing it now
<virnik> chavo: thx
<alberto_165> ciao a tutti
<alberto_165> i have a problem with codec installation in kubuntu
<apathy```> ArmedGeek: once i select install it gives me no options to enter commands
<apathy```> is there another option somewhere
<alberto_85> wich pach i will installad for codec video and audio?
<alberto_85> pack
<travis|linux> anyone know if gam-server is required?
<travis|linux> can I get rid of it
<travis|linux> it seems to be chewing up processor for no reason
<uniq> it'
<uniq> s needed.
<uniq> all KDE depends on it as of now. In the next release it will probably be left out.
<travis|linux> is it normal for it to chew up 16.5% of the processor almost all the time?
<uniq> it
<ultm8> please can anyone help me, wine crisis cannot install wine to save life please help me!
<uniq> argh..
<uniq> it can use alot of cpu-time sometimes, yes.
<ultm8> uniq are you a kubuntu kde pro?
<uniq> ultm8: depends what the problem is.
<ultm8> wine m8 wine is the problem just trying to install it
<ultm8> i follow the kubuntu instructions but cannot find it in respositories
<ultm8> i add the respositories still cannot find it
<uniq> did you enable the universe repositories?
<ultm8> probably not
<ultm8> how can i do this?
<ultm8> :D
<uniq> go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto#head-3af7264a0e97edbc5bf039e5bdb971f46c43269a and follow the instructions.
<uniq> I have to go now, good luck.
<ultm8> cheers buddy thx
<travis|linux> thanks for the help uniq
<travis|linux> oohhh.. I found out what did it
<travis|linux> the system setting program
<travis|linux> that is what caused the gam-server to go nuts
<paines> hi
<alberto_85> hi
<alberto_85> guarda che qua tengono la cazzimma non rispondono a niente
<paines> i am facing a problem with kopete and desktop icons. when I do a right click on an icon on the desktop to change some properties, kopete and the icons system are hanging, until I kill kopete. very strange
<fek> moin
<flo-_> hy all. i need some help , iesterday all workt fine with the internet conection but today when i go in sitem settings and tri to change somethin with the network config. i get ip adress gateway nn valid or something like that, mi conection is up and running becouse now im ussing a live knoopix, on hd there is a dapper, please help and excuse my english
<NthDegree_> flo-_ i'm thinking you may have a DHCP problem or you need to tell it the IP of your gateway/router
<flo-_> NthDegree_: mi net conection is up and running becouse i'm usingit from a live cd
<NthDegree_> yes but on dapper you have no net connection right?
<flo-_> yesterday it all workt fine...could it be something related to firewall
<flo-_> ?
<NthDegree_> i doubt it
<NthDegree_> unless you went messing around with iptables
<kasim> hi, my dapper (alternate) CD installs fails badly not able to detect my IDE-disk on my new Asus K8N4-E board. any hints?
<steveire> I'm trying to figure out why in firefox I can't open or open containing folder from the downloads box
<NthDegree_> steveire it's just something that is the way it is, probably a gitch in it's source
<NthDegree_> some versions do work for me and others don't when it comes to things like that
<steveire> any way I can make it use Konqueror somehow?
<virnik> heh, now i am compiling monkey audio k3b plugin, but i got ../../../strip_fPIC.sh: line 15: exec: -f: invalid option
<virnik> exec: usage: exec [-cl]  [-a name]  file [redirection ...] 
<virnik> make[4] : *** [Assembly.lo]  Error 1
<virnik> whats wrong?
* jeroenvrp angry
<jeroenvrp> my keyboard just stops working once in a while
<jeroenvrp> when I login as another user or relogin myself, it works agaimn
<jeroenvrp> what can be the problem!!!!?
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: is there a bug already for that?  i'm not sure why it happens, but it happens here too
<jeroenvrp> HobHi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya
<jeroenvrp> oh great, I'm not the only one
<jeroenvrp> thats good to hear
<jeroenvrp> but also not good to hear
<jeroenvrp> Hobbsee: maybe its a kde 3.5.3 problem
<jeroenvrp> how do I go back easily to kde 3.5.2
* Hobbsee recalls it happening with 3.5.2 as well, i think
<_gary> I can't edit the 'Play DVD with Kaffeine entry on the KDE control module, so that it playsDVd;s with VLC.  Can anyone help?
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you have libdvdcss installed?
<_gary> yes
<augustin> hello, i got a problem with my external hard drive since dapper
<_gary> I can play dvds normally but I want kde to launch vlc when i insert a dvd into the dvd drive
<augustin> it doesnt auto mount at booting automatically anymore
<_gary> at mo it launches kafeine which won't playanything
<mitja> Does --prefix=path work with autogen.sh?
<augustin> kafeine sucks
<chavo> mitja, it should
<mitja> chavo: thanks
<_gary> augustin: tell me about it
<mitja> chavo: you're busy today, aren't you :)
<augustin> i will show you the lign in /etc/fstab
<chavo> I've been up all night
<augustin> basically, when i plug it after the boot it is mounted, but it is not recognised when i plug it before booting
<augustin> here is the lign, it is a fat32 hard drive plugged in usb2:
<augustin> options of mounting are
<augustin> utf8,umask=0,uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,rw,user
<augustin> any idea?
<kikodelmar> buenas
<TheHighChild> 'morning all
<jpatrick> TheHighChild: morning
<jpatrick> kikodelmar: #kubuntu-es :)
<halibut> I installed ubuntu, then got kubuntu-desktop, a lot of the programs (Firefox) are pretty ugly, am I using the ubuntu versions under kubuntu or something?
<TheHighChild> halibut: What windowing system are you using currenly? You may want to consider a theme for Firefox, I suggest iFox
<halibut> TheHighChild, KDE
<halibut> but it looked fine under gnome
<halibut> now under KDE firefox looks like a windows 95 program
<chavo> halibut, go to Sytem Settings - Appearance - Gtk styles and fonts
<TheHighChild> halibut: Without a screenshot, I don't know what you're talking about. I can say that the default theme for Firefox is extremely ugly though
<chavo> then set it to Use my KDE style in GTK applications
<halibut> chavo, already done
<halibut> I just wondered if the Firefox from the ubuntu repos was built differently than the one from kubuntu
<chavo> no it's the same thing
<jpatrick> haider: nope
<haider> jpatrick: what nope? :)
<chavo> halibut, did you restart firefox since you did that
<halibut> chavo, yup
<chavo> halibut, try this stop firefox, then run it from konsole
<Hobbsee> halibut: want to give us a screenshot of what you see?
<halibut> chavo, nothing written to conlose
<halibut> cosole
<halibut> console ack
<chavo> halibut, but no difference in firefox?
<halibut> chavo, firefox looks the same
<halibut> I think it is just the black horizontal lines that make it look like windows 95
<chavo> halibut, try another gtk app like gedit. does it look the same?
<halibut> chavo, yes
<byen> can anyone tell me if installing themes etc is easy in kubuntu
<Hobbsee> byen: in system settings, appearances - depends what the theme is for, as to which module you want
<byen> hey Hobbsee damn you are everywhere
<Hobbsee> byen: hehe - not that many places, really...
<superdump> hello
<byen> is it as simple as drag and drop.. ive used ubu for over a year but never kde
<superdump> my hard drives are pretty toasty because of the heat and i'm running kubuntu dapper on a shuttle sn25p (nforce 4 ultra chipset)
<superdump> i'm trying to get lm-sensors working to see if i can affect the case fan speeds (i can in windoze)
<superdump> running sensors-detect tells me that there are no i2c devices, but the kernel modules are loaded
<superdump> has anyone got this working?
<lukasz22> hi
<visik7> superdump: dapper sensors-detect is bugged (or not well configured)
<superdump> ok
<visik7> superdump: you need to modprobe your modules by hand
<visik7> than sensors works
<superdump> the i2c modules are loaded though...
<superdump> $ lsmod | grep i2c
<superdump> i2c_acpi_ec             5440  1 acpi_sbs
<superdump> i2c_nforce2             7360  0
<superdump> i2c_core               23168  3 i2c_acpi_ec,nvidia,i2c_nforce2
<visik7> I have 3 modules necessary for sensors to work: i2c-sis96x adm1021 and eeprom
<superdump> what is adm1021?
<visik7> a driver in for the hw monitor
* mth`MAW_ Ist mal weg: Away at the moment
<Hobbsee> mth`MAW_: please kill that away message.
* superdump tries to find which hardware monitoring chip his motherboard has
<Bassetts> how can i view files as root in terminal??
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: or should we just kill him..
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: that works too
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: He's too away to notice
<bernier> hi, when i close my computer , it all goes well until it gets to "will now halt". there's the click sound of my comp closing but it doesnt. it simply stays there. O know it has something to do with the nvidia drivers because it's since that day it does that. anyone know how i can fix it?
<Bassetts> do i have to enable su?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jpatrick> Bassetts: no
<jpatrick> Bassetts: sudo -i
<TheHighChild> Bassetts: what do you mean? you can do a sudo ls but I don't know if there is a point
<jpatrick> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: howzat?  :P
<Bassetts> i want to be able to view all files in terminal basically
<Bassetts> like /home/jason/.icons
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: blowed
<TheHighChild> Bassetts: 'ls' isn't what you want? try 'ls ~/.icons'
<jpatrick> Bassetts: ls -a
<Bassetts> ok, just so i know what is ls?? =)
<chavo> Bassetts, ls -a
<jpatrick> Bassetts: ls = list
<Bassetts> thanks, what does the -a variable do?? list all?
<jpatrick> Yes...
<TheHighChild> Bassetts: There are a lot of options for 'ls' try 'ls -a' and 'ls -l' (a for all, l for in list format) To read more, you can type 'man ls' and read the man pages. Press 'q' to quit the man pages
<henrique> alguem fala portugus BR?
<jpatrick> see man:/ls in konqueror for details
<Bassetts> thanks =) i just like to know what a command does, instead of just using it blindly
<TheHighChild> Bassetts: man pages = manual. Most commands should have man pages with details and options for commands. Some man pages are sorely lacking though
<Bassetts> ok =)
<Bassetts> thankyou
<TheHighChild> enjoy ;)
<henrique> alguem fala portugus BR?
<kronoz> does dapper have any problems using reiserfs?
<LeeJunFan> Bassetts: some commands also have info [command] , and/or have docs in /usr/share/doc/[AppName] 
<Hobbsee> !po
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> darn
<jpatrick> !pr
<ubotu> jpatrick: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<TheHighChild> kronoz: From everything I've heard, you cannot install on reiser
<jpatrick> !cheese
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jpatrick
<kronoz> TheHighChild: why not?
<LeeJunFan> TheHighChild: from everything I've heard you wouldn't want to :p
<bernier> hi, when i close my computer , it all goes well until it gets to "will now halt". there's the click sound of my comp closing but it doesnt. it simply stays there. O know it has something to do with the nvidia drivers because it's since that day it does that. anyone know how i can fix it?
<henrique> Who knows to install the "QUANTA"?
<TheHighChild> kronoz: I have no experience with it, but I've read in this channel a few times that it wasn't supported because of security issues
<TheHighChild> henrique: sudo apt-get install quanta
<redfoxx> message to the kubuntu.org webmaster: there is a mistake in the faq page: the link to the 'InstallingKde' shoulb point to WIKI.kununtu.org instead of www.kubuntu.org.
<henrique> Does not function!
<jpatrick> redfoxx: ok got it
* Hobbsee checks
<redfoxx> jpatrick: thanks
<mitja> How do I order dpkt to install to specific destination?
<superdump> visik7: i found the mkdev.sh script here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780 and it appears to be working now
<mitja> *dpkg
<visik7> god
<visik7> good
<henrique> TheHighChild: The package is unavailable!
<jpatrick> henrique: enable all the repos?
<TheHighChild> henrique: I have it in my repos, just not sure which one. I am looking
<Healot> jpatrick: I sense that he adds "multiverse" and "universe" on "dapper-backports"
<Healot> many people who use adept got these lately
<henrique> TheHighChild: some
<jpatrick> apt-cache policy quanta
<TheHighChild> jpatrick: nice man, didn't know about that.
<Bassetts> where can i get a new usplash? or how do i make one
<henrique> TheHighChild: Obtain!  It obliged by the help!
<TheHighChild> henrique: You got it? Awesome, thank jpatrick
<nuxmedia> hi
<nuxmedia> is anyboy awake?
* jpatrick crawls out from under desk
* nuxmedia need some help
<jpatrick> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: what were you doing under the desk?
<nuxmedia> yeap i know, my problem is, i have a NTFS partition in my harddrive, is possible to alow ubuntu linux to writte on it?
<TheHighChild> nuxmedia: Yes but it's only experimental
<Hobbsee> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<TheHighChild> nice
<nuxmedia> i have mounted it... but i can't writte on it
<TheHighChild> nuxmedia: The module to write to NTFS is still in development and unsupported. Writing is very slow from my understanding.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: looking for loose change to buy [[Black_Holes_And_Revelations] ] 
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<jpatrick> not that I've already got it :|
<RadiantFire> lookos exciting
<mezz> hey. I have a problem. Sometimes when I shutdown Kubuntu KDE seems to go away OK, but after that the screen goes blank and the system hangs. So I'm forced to use the reset button, and then when I reboot I have to do fsck, and then I always an (apparently) random collection of settings files. like my KDE appearance, Amarok settings, Kmail settings and stuff like that. This was happening every shutdown with the dapper beta, but wi
<mezz> how I can work out what is going wrong?
<Mongey> how do i  move a folder from the desktop
<Mongey> drag and drop wont work
<mezz> mongey, what are you trying to move? is it just a normal folder?
<Mongey> a script for amarok
<Mongey> well a folder to the scripts folder
<mezz> is it a link to the scripts folder? it should just drag and drop with konqueror
<brendan_> hi folks, I did a kubuntu-desktop install using synaptic on ubuntu to convert to kde. All the KDE apps are installed but the computer still runs Gnome as the desktop on boot. The link on the kubuntu.org FAQ page to "InstallingKDE" is broken 404. Any thoughts?
<mezz> mongey, you could try the command line command mv to move it and see if it gives any error messages
<Mongey> whats the command ?
<mezz> mv
<mezz> if you type mv --help that will tell you how to use it
<mezz> or man mv
<mezz> brendan_: do you have a log in screen or does it log in automatically all the way to your gnome desktop?
<brendan_> mezz - There was new login screen -  blue KDE
<Mongey> got it
<Mongey> with sudo
<Mongey> it said permission dinied
<mezz> Mongey and sudo works? cool :)
<Mongey> ye
<mezz> brendan_ run systemsettings (either with the console or Alt+F2)
<mezz> brendan_ then at the bottom there is a log in manager, you should be able to change the default desktop there
<Bassetts> anyone know how to make a usplash
<brendan_> mezz, thanks, I'm looking at login manager - i must be blind as i can't see a "default desktop" option - where is it?
<mezz> brendan_ yeah, sorry, I just assumed there would be one, but I can't see it either :S
<chavo> brendan_, just choose Session type - KDE
<chavo> it will remember it for the next login
<brendan_> chavo, where?
<chavo> brendan_, on the login screen
<brendan_> chavo, thanks, will try now
<brendan_> chavo - that's it. The login type defaults to (Previous) which of course was Gnome. Someone needs to fix the broken link in the FAQ. Thanks again
<grasso> hy
<grasso> I have a problem with the installation of kubuntu
<grasso> the installation can't go over the contatting mirror  step
<grasso> my internet connection is all right, but it seems that couldn't connect the mirrors servers
<grasso> anyone can help me, please
<grasso> ?
<grasso> ciao
<weedar> During install I run into the "manual partition"-issue - is there no workaround?
<grasso> ciao
<helter> grasso, how are you installing ? with dvd?
<grasso> with cd
<helter> do you have a proxy?
<grasso> no
<helter> Anyway, when I installed mine I skipped that step and then once I finished my installation I updated my system with apt-get upgrade
<helter> so you can just skip it, and when your system is installed configure your internet connection, and then try again. If it still doesnt work it shouldn't be hard to find where the problem is.
<grasso> that's grait, how can i do to skip it
<grasso> ?
<helter> I can't remember, but there's a way definetely. I didn't even have my internet connection set up before I finished installation.
<helter> Just click on next
<helter> or look for something like that.
<grasso> no prompt about the chance of skip this step
<helter> are you installing graphically? I mean using the gui?
<grasso> yes
<helter> are you installing dapper 6.06?
<grasso> yes
<helter> wait
<grasso> yes, thanks
<rigonatti> hi all !
<rigonatti> is the captive the best options to write in NTFS files
<alejandro_> hi
<alejandro_> whe I do $ dmesg | grep 'AGP aperture'
<alejandro_> i get '[4294687.072000]  agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000'
<alejandro_> but my graphic card has 256mb, does that means that it's working only with 128MB?
<h3sp4wn> Aperture is them maximum amount of main memory that the graphics card can use
<h3sp4wn> (Its not relevant because going to main memory is so slow)
<alejandro_> so it's ok?
<rigonatti> can anyone give me a hand?
<rigonatti> PM801EI1-371501
<rigonatti> ops
<rigonatti> is the captive the best options to write in NTFS files
<Hobbsee> probably
<havoc> rigonatti: I *think* it may be the most *reliable* option, if you really need to write to NTFS, but I don't know if it's the best
<alejandro_> h3sp4wn: it's ok then that the agp aperture is only 128?
<rigonatti> havoc: I dont really want use FAT32 coz...its a waste of space and cluster. ...an slow too.
<h3sp4wn> alejando: I have told you what it is, I will leave you to decided whether or not it is "ok"
<havoc> rigonatti: I'm going to be trying captive too, I just haven't gotten to it yet
<rigonatti> havoc: someone said that will not workt in kubuntu
<havoc> rigonatti: I googled for ubuntu+captive and found lots of stuff
<havoc> rigonatti: kubuntu is just ubuntu+kde
<havoc> rather than gnome
<rigonatti> havoc: "but on ubuntu it kept freezing well until now.."
<rigonatti> Captive ntfs is a great program that lets you read and write to ntfs(windows) partitons, but on ubuntu it kept freezing well until now...
<havoc> ah
<LeeJunFan> ubuntu wiki says captive doesn't work with ubuntu. But I think that may just be the init portion of it. I was able to get it to work on mine with a kernel I built, not sure about ubuntu kern.
<havoc> rigonatti: you see this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10175
<rigonatti> btw...should be a slowly solutions
<weedar> I have a partition with ext3 and vfat partitions, if I choose it during install will the installer re-partition it or use it as is (just format the ext3 one) ?
<rigonatti> so..... the realley best for dual boot solution is :  NTFS to Windows System and FAT 32 to all others files..then i can use in windows or Linux ..right ?
<burepe2> I got crazy networking problems. Can someone hold my hand and walk me through it. Here are details, kinda http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194056
<rigonatti> so..... the really best for dual boot solution is :  NTFS to Windows System and FAT 32 to all others files..then i can use in windows or Linux ..right ?
<havoc> rigonatti: unfortunately, that's probably it
<havoc> rigonatti: for "best" solution, at least the most reliable
<neoncode> crimsun_: ah crap.... my sound won't work again....
<grasso> hi
<rigonatti> hey .....if i install kubuntu ...can I change latter to Gnome ?
<Hobbsee> rigonatti: yes, install ubuntu-desktop
<rigonatti> Hobbsee: isnt a hard work if i change my mind between Gnome and KDE
<rigonatti> I mean...i never used Ubuntu ..so its my firsdt try ...if i Dont like ...can back to KDE withou a reinstall ?
<chavo> rigonatti, you just logout of one abd login to the other
<SuDo|PaSSwD> #ubuntu-dapper
<neoncode> what's the command to restart the sound system?
<iNiku> neoncode: um, no such thing, really... what are you trying to do?
<neoncode> iNiku: Get my sound to work. It just won't work at all. yet I got it working last night before I went to bed. and now after a reboot it won't work again. It makes no sence
<iNiku> neoncode: no sound at all, from any application?
<iNiku> what about the KDE system sounds?
<neoncode> iNiku: Nothing. Absolutly nothing. I did try cating a sound file to /dev/audio1 and I got a load of static. So I know the sound card is working....
<iNiku> and what did you do last night to get it working?
<neoncode> iNiku: I don't actualy rember... it was 6:30 AM at the time and I just changed every option I could find untill it worked...
<iNiku> even now cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp produces noise?
<iNiku> (no idea what /dev/audio1 might be...)
<neoncode> lemme check the urandom
<iNiku> or actually, I know /dev/audio1 is not what you want to use
<neoncode>  /dev/dsp: no such device
<jpatrick> iNiku: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp sounds like rain drops
<iNiku> neoncode: okay, how about aplay /dev/urandom then?
<neoncode> I ran it against /dev/dsp1 and I got a permision deinged error... Hold on#
<iNiku> jpatrick: rain drops?
<iNiku> jpatrick: definitely does not here... just white noise
<neoncode> aplay: main:544: audio open error: No such file or directory
<LjL> well, more like a storm
<jpatrick> iNiku: sort of thaat
<neoncode> when I cat urandom to /dev/audio1 I get the static...
<iNiku> neoncode: okay, cat /proc/asound/cards
<weedar> So nobody has a fix to the manual partition issue during install?
<neoncode> http://pastebin.ca/64317
<neoncode> 0 is my onborad sound... I dunno how to change the default sound device though....
<iNiku> jpatrick: white noise is what it is, basically :)
<iNiku> neoncode: ah, so which one do you want to use?
<neoncode> I thought urandom was just... random...
<neoncode> iNiku: The soundcard.
<neoncode> onbord sound = yuck
<iNiku> neoncode: you should be able to set the default in .asoundrc
<iNiku> neoncode: see this page: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/asoundrc.php
<iNiku> and the section "the default plugin" in there
<neoncode> iNiku: Thanks
<iNiku> only in your case, it will be "card 1"
<iNiku> or you can set the PCM device in alsa apps as "hw:1,0" or something like that
<iNiku> actually, "hw:1"
<neoncode> WOOO! It works!! I have sound!!!! yay!!!!!!
* neoncode hugs iNiku xD
<slow-motion> hallo
<TheHighChild> slow-motion: hello
<slow-motion> hi TheHighChild
<s1> Hi! I'm completeley new to KDE and installed kubuntu-desktop from GNOME
<s1> my ALT-Tab doesn't work when I try to switch windows
<s1> is this normal KDE behaviour?
<luksan> s1: no
<s1> figures
<s1> ^^
<s1> there aren't any quicklinks besides the menu-button either
<TheHighChild> s1: It's changed in the Dapper upgrade, you can change it back
<TheHighChild> s1: System Settings > regional & accessibility > Keyboard shortcuts
<TheHighChild> s1: Actually, the atl+ tab should work, my ctrl + tab was disabled though on both dapper machines
<eddye> anyone here?
<squilla> yo
<eddye> eddye@eddye-desktop:~/Desktop/boson-all-0.12/code$ make install CMakeLists.txt
<eddye> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<eddye> eddye@eddye-desktop:~/Desktop/boson-all-0.12/code$
<eddye> can you tell me what to do here?
<eddye> im a new user so i don't really understand :S
<squilla> sorry to ask - why you compiling from source - it's in the repo's if you're on dapper
<nico8481> where do i define the cut&paste keyboards shortcuts? in the klipper properties?
<squilla> eddye:but to possibly answer: first type "./configure" then type "make", then type "sudo make install"
<squilla> eddye: without the ""s
<Adam_eM> hi there
<eddye> the problem is when i type configure
<eddye> it says that "flax" is missing
<s1> TheHighChild: thanks!
<s1> it was set to alt-f11
<TheHighChild> s1: np
<squilla> eddye: do me a favour - open adept or synaptic and search for boson
<nico8481> ok, found where
<squilla> nico: well done
<Adam_eM> i cannot install kubuntu (6.06 rc). When it comes to initializing system services, kde splash disappears and i have blue blank screen with a mouse pointer only. I cannot write in terminal when i do ctrl+alt+Fxx
<s1> Can I make a shortcut for konqueror in file manager mode?
<bluesceada> hi
<bluesceada> what special stuff does the kubuntu dvd include?
<bluesceada> why would i prefer it to the cd?
<chavo> bluesceada, it has all of main on it
<bluesceada> that means?
<Adam_eM> is it possible to run kubuntu installer from other distro ?
<bluesceada> good for people with a slow connection?
<bluesceada> i download it for a guy i know
<bluesceada> he tried ubuntu but now would like to also test kde .. (he didnt have linux before..)
<squilla> Adam: read /var/log/Xorg.0.log say - look for lines with (EE) in them
<chavo> yes it could be useful for that
<bluesceada> kubuntu should be as easy to configure grafically, right?
<nico8481> any idea why shift+del doesn't work as a "cut" keyboard shortcut? when i use it, whatever i've selected disappears but it's lost forever (shift+ins pastes older content)... ctrl-x/ctrl-v works perfectly, though
<bluesceada> okay .. thansk
<bluesceada> i download the whole dvd then
<chavo> it will install kde by default, but it has a lot of other stuff on it
<bluesceada> hm he already has ubuntu
<bluesceada> so how can he easily jump over to kubunut
<bluesceada> without loosing data...
<Adam_eM> squilla i cannot look at any logfile since i cannot write in terminal when i switch to it
<bluesceada> and he should still be able to login gnome if he wants
<chavo> what version is he running?
<bluesceada> the last ubuntu shipit cd...
<bluesceada> 5.10 i think
<squilla> Adam: erm ... can you boot in rescue mode?
<neoncode> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<chavo> bluesceada, yeah he can use the dvd to upgrade and the after that he can install kde
<bluesceada> hm
* neoncode pats ubotu on the head
<bluesceada> kubuntu 6.06 dvd to upgrade his ubuntu 5.10 ?
<Adam_eM> squilla do you mean safe graphical mode ? It's the only option i may chose, but it doesn't work as well
<steveire> is there a DE available through apt that is smaller than xfce?
<squilla> Adam: if it lets you read the log files it'll do nicely
<chavo> steveire, you can try fluxbox
<bluesceada> steveire: maybe enlightenment
<bluesceada> fluxbox i just a wm
<chavo> fluxbox has more than just wm
<TheHighChild> anyone know of trouble playing cd's with Dapper?
<bluesceada> hm .. i didnt try fluxbox for a long time
<chavo> it has a menu and a toolbar
<bluesceada> hm ok ..
<nico8481> anyone has shift+delete / shift+insert working normally ? does shift+insert pastes what has been cut via shift+delete ?
<Adam_eM> squilla unfortunately i can't type anything at terminal. Is there a possibility to launch kubuntu installer from other linux distro already installed ?
<bluesceada> nico8481: isnt it ctrl and not shift?
<nico8481> bluesceada: both are defined: ctrl-x/ctrl-v and shift-delete/shift-insert
<bluesceada> oh ok
<squilla> Adam: when you reboot is there not an option to boot in recovery/repair/rescue mode?
<steveire> I've already installed ubuntu again on a new partition as a server install. I wan't to be able to look at 127.0.0.1 through a browser. If i get fluxbox, will I be able to run that and install firefox or something?
<nico8481> bluesceada: does it work on your comp ?
<bluesceada> hm i try. . one mom
<Adam_eM> squilla i have to check that out... wait a second
<bluesceada> but i use gentoo here btw^^
<nico8481> heh :)
<bluesceada> nico8481: yeh it does work
<nico8481> damn
<nico8481> here it pastes something else :(
<bluesceada> hm
<bluesceada> which app
<nico8481> what i cut through shift-delete seems to be sent to some blackhole
<nico8481> all of them
<bluesceada> hm
<squilla> steve:fluxbox is very capable - it has launchers for most apps, including firefox
<bluesceada> launchers??
<nico8481> bluesceada: what do you mean?
<bluesceada> wasnt for you
<nico8481> oops ok ^^;
<squilla> blue: launcher=menu item to click and "launch" program
<bluesceada> ah ..
<bluesceada> you can just edit that menu
<bluesceada> ~/.fluxbox/menu or something like that
<squilla> blue: yes - another reason why it's so appreciated
<squilla> steve: do you not have lynx or links installed?
<steveire> no. what are they?
<squilla> steve:or w3m?
<steveire> buh?
<Chousuke> they're text-mode browsers
<squilla> steve: console based browsers - very sexy
<squilla> steve: no X required
<nico8481> no eyes neither :)
<steveire> so they don't show images and the likes then
<steveire> I think I have w3m actually
<squilla> steve: yes - faster
<squilla> steve: give it a go
<h3sp4wn> elinks is the best I think (not bothered about images)
<h3sp4wn> lynx is irritating because of cookies on alot of sites
<steveire> I've opened a terminal, and w3m http://www.google.com
<squilla> steve: useless for pr0n of course :-D
<steveire> how do I go to a different address now?
<steveire> arr, nopr0n
<squilla> steve:good
<steveire> The reason I want a window manager is so that I can install things on the server and then look at them at 127.0.0.1
<steveire> I will need images
<steveire> this does look interesting thouh
<squilla> steve:man w3m - but obviously you need firefox or some such - install fluxbox or icewm
<h3sp4wn> steveire: You can use squid to what you want - fully adding certain sites to the cache
<steveire> are you sure, reading its page on wikipedia, I either don't get it or don't agree
<burepe2> Anyone know how I can find out the chip set on my network card
<burepe2> ?
<henry_> LeeJunFan: Is that you?
<squilla> burepe2: "lspci | less"
<LeeJunFan> Probably :)
<LeeJunFan> henry_: this actually henry or steve?
<henry_> LeeJunFan: Steve
<LeeJunFan> henry_: just getting ready to leave though.
<henry_> LeeJunFan: I have  up & runnin on henry's puter.... except Kaffeine will not play sound
<ruben> Hello
<steveire> now I'm confused. In fact, I think steve and variants are the most common name on the internet
<LeeJunFan> henry_: upgraded to dapper or still breezy?
<_Adam_eM_> squilla: i havent got any safe mode launch option
<henry_> LeeJunFan: Dapper
<steveire> That's a bit off topic. I'm going to try fluxbox in a bit
<ruben> Does somebody know what's the standard login and pass of CUPS (printing) ???
<_Adam_eM_> just "safe graphics mode" but it does the same anyways
<henry_> LeeJunFan: if you're leaving maybe someone else will help
<squilla> Adam: eep! - do you have a live disk? - you cannot type anything at all right - can you select "single user mode"?
<LeeJunFan> henry_: won't play any sound? Try settings->player engine->kaffeine (not gstreamer).
<bernier> hi, when i close my computer , it all goes well until it gets to "will now halt". there's the click sound of my comp closing but it doesnt. it simply stays there. O know it has something to do with the nvidia drivers because it's since that day it does that. anyone know how i can fix it?
<LeeJunFan> henry_: it may still be trying to use gstreamer since that was the default in breezy but dapper uses xine.
<_Adam_eM_> squilla i havent got such option in boot menu
<ubuntu> hi all
<squilla> Adam - I'm sorry I can't help
<ubuntu> having a problem with the partitin manager in kubuntu while trying to go from a running LiveCD toan install. Is this a good place to get help?
<LeeJunFan> henry_: also - if it is using xine remember mp3's won't play untill libxine-extracodecs is installed.
<bernier> what is the konsole command to remove a file or folder?
<lunitik> rm (-r)
<henry_> LeeJunFan: ok how do I install that?
<_Adam_eM_> bernier rm
<bernier> thanks
<lunitik> bernier: the -r is required to remove folders
<bernier> and to remove a directory?
<bernier> ha thanks ;)
<LeeJunFan> henry_: first you have to enable the multiverse and universe repositories.
<ruben> Does somebody know what's the standard login and pass of CUPS (printing) ???
<LeeJunFan> ubotu: tell henry_ about repos
<squilla> ruben:? - is it not your own password? what are you up to?
<steveire> I'm confused. Is there a difference between a window manager and a desktop environment? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Free_desktop_environments http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Free_window_managers
<squilla> steveire: yes but it's blurry you can swim in it
<LeeJunFan> steveire: technically, a window manager draws decorations around your windows and controls movement, resizing, etc...
<steveire> I thought I'd have to install a DE like KDE (but smaller), and you recommend a window manager.
<LeeJunFan> steveire: a window manager by itself doesn't give you much to work with.
<TheHighChild> steveire: Window manager is the base (i.e KDE, GNOME). Desktop enviros are the windowin system plus this accompanying packages. (i.e kate for kde. nautilus for Gnome)
<Marrs> a window manager is part of a desktop environment
<squilla> steve: oh ye of little faith ... :-)
<steveire> :), no just want to know exactly what I'm doing. cheers
<ruben> no
<ruben> it don't work
<squilla> steveire: just teasing
<ruben> i can't login with my root logins
<steveire> I'm pretty sure I get you now. I may be talking to you through fluxbox in a few mins...
<squilla> ruben: what are you trying to do? You on kubuntu/ubuntu? there's no root logon - use "sudo <your password>"
<squilla> steveire: cool
<ruben> kubuntu
<ruben> i want add my printer
<steveire> once i aptitude install it, will it load automatically when I boot? will I have to run fluxbox or something to start it?
<LeeJunFan> ruben: you can log in as root to cups if you set a root password on your system, but you also need to add user cupsys to group shadow
<LeeJunFan> owell, gotta run - later.
<ruben> i have a root passwoord
<squilla> steveire: it will install X-server etc.
<ruben> is it the linux root password ?
<steveire> so, automatic?
<LeeJunFan> ruben: add cupsys to group shadow
<ruben> ? how must i do that ?
<squilla> steveire: if no graphical login manager loads then login at the console and type "startx"
<LeeJunFan> ruben: man gpasswd
<LeeJunFan> ruben: sudo gpasswd -a cupsys shadow
<steveire> grand. later...
<ruben> user add to group shadow .
<ruben> and now ?
<wrede> How do I get easyubuntu to work. I can't accept the java licencse
<ruben> user cupsys
<ruben> ?
<henry_> LeeJunFan: Ok I've enabled those... now get update???
<LeeJunFan> henry_: update repos, then install libxine-extracodecs
<LeeJunFan> henry_: gotta run, taking kids out fishing. ttyl.
<henry_> LeeJunFan:should I use apt-get update?
<LeeJunFan> henry_: you can do it from adept fine.
<henry_> LeeJunFan: Have fun fishing.... catch lots
<blackflag> Hello all
<Cayou> Hello guys, I have a Prescott CPU, which in MS Windows shows up as two CPUs. I can only see one in Kubuntu.. any ideas?
<Bazzi> Cayou: is the smp kernel active?
<blackflag> I want to change hdds from one machine to another
<blackflag> what is the bst way to do it?
<Cayou> Bazzi: ehm... how do I find out?
<Bazzi> uname -a or uname -r in the console
<Bazzi> if you find a "smp" in there everything is alrighty
<blackflag> I just take the hadd from machine one and put it into machine 2
<Cayou> Bazzi: no smp...
<Bazzi> mmmh
<blackflag> when I boot now I get the grub error 18
<Cayou> I get this: Linux steve-desktop 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<blackflag> Is there a way to change the hardware?
<Bazzi> it is questionable anyways whether or not hyperthreading works well.
<Bazzi> so I wouldn't be sad over it not working
<Cayou> ok
<dr_willis> blackflag,  ive done that befor,, with very few problems.. but you may need to reconfigure the video cards
<kbrooks> OK
<Bazzi> OK?
<lamppa> Hi! I just installed kubuntu when my ubuntu broke.. And I noticed that I cant install synaptic from some crappy kde packet program?
<kosh> kde packet program?
<h3sp4wn> packet is german for package I think
<kosh> also you are far more likely to get help if you don't call stuff crappy
<lamppa> Adept?
<drbreen> hello i have a problem with cups
<kosh> ah adept is a package manager
<lamppa> Yea it is..
<drbreen> i did a dist-upgrade and now i cannot print no more
<drbreen> can some1 help me ?
<kosh> hmm I have synaptic and adept installed they don't conflict with each other
<lunitik> lamppa: does it tell why you can't install it?
<steveire> I installed fluxbox, but when I typed startx, I got unknown command
<lamppa> But its basic rep dont got synaptic and its recruited packages?
<kosh> lamppa: can you just do sudo apt-get install synaptic
<lunitik> lamppa: not to mention, why would you want synaptic in a KDE environment? its crappy enough when using a GTK DE
* lunitik bitches some more about apt-get sucking
<lamppa> I have just used to it ^
<lunitik> there is a reason aptitude is installed by default
<steveire> I've just realised that I could probably have used irssi to come in here...
* kosh kicks lunitik for also calling stuff crappy
<lunitik> kosh: umm... it is
* drbreen has a problem with cups on dapper: i did a dist-upgrade form breezy a few days ago and now i can not install an usb printer. can someone help me please, i do not know what to do...
<lunitik> drbreen: CUPS is broken on Dapper... go bitch at the devs
<kosh> steveire: sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core
<lamppa> Umm I got some error messages but they are in finnish....
<lunitik> kosh: aptitude!
<dr_willis> drbreen,  cups has some issues sadly. im not sure what to tell ya.. i got mine going by nstalling several of the foomatic printer drivers and using the webinterface
<kosh> drbreen: sorry I have no idea on that I have not used a printer in years
<lunitik> lamppa: you know finnish right? translate for us
<drbreen> is there a workaround ?
<kosh> lunitik: why do you like aptitude over just typing that command?
<steveire> ok, I'll do that so. Failing that, might there be anything else?
<dr_willis> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2072   some info on CUPS
<lamppa> Yes I know but there is lots of it xD
<steveire> i like aptitude too
<drbreen> can i use the GNOME counterpart for example... ?
<lunitik> kosh: its more intelligent... aptitude is like apt-get-ng
<kosh> steveire: there could probably be many other things but that is a very good start but I don't like to guess about what else could be wrong without knowing the answer to that question
<lamppa> It complains that some of needed packets cant be installed for some reason xD
<kosh> give the exact error message is useful
<kosh> without that there is no way to help
<steveire> ok.
<lunitik> lamppa: aptitude will attempt to correct conflicts etc... might be more enlightening
<exhale> whats the diff between apt-get and aptitute?
<lunitik> kosh: the exact error message is in finnish... you know finnish?
<dr_willis> when in doubt use apitutude its smarter. :P
<lamppa> Yea right?
<kosh> apt-get does exactly what you tell it and only the minimum necessary to do what you told it
<lunitik> exhale: aptitude is more intelligent... more conflict resolution smarts... just better in general
<kosh> that is why I like it
<exhale> so i should use aptitute instead?
<lamppa> It says that those depencies cant be installed...
<steveire> and if you want to uninstall things, aptitude will get rid of things you don't need anymore
<kosh> lunitik: well maybe he could translate it to english, but an unknown error has occurred is darn close to useful for debugging
<lunitik> exhale: I'd advise yes... apt-get is about 10 year old technology.
<steveire> laters (hopefully)
<lamppa> It says that those depencies cant be installed...
<Chousuke> lamppa: you can run a program with LC_ALL=C <command here> to get English error messages temporarily.
<Chousuke> like LC_ALL=C apt-get update
<lamppa> kk thx
<drbreen> dr_willis: that sounds bad. is there any chance i can install the printer another way ?
<Cholito> let's hope WoW won't give any troubles while installing hehe
<lamppa> Reading package lists... Done
<dr_willis> drbreen,  not sure.. the more i google obn cups and ubuntu/dapper the more people having probmes i find
<lamppa> Building dependency tree... Done
<lamppa> Correcting dependencies... failed.
<lamppa> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lamppa>   libc6: Depends: tzdata but it is not installable
<lamppa>   libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.3.6-15 is installed
<lamppa>   synaptic: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.0) but 1:4.0.3-1ubuntu5 is installed
<lamppa>             Depends: libglade2-0 (>= 1:2.5.1) but it is not installable
<lamppa>             Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0) but it is not installable
<lamppa>             Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.12.1) but it is not installable
<lamppa>             Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.0) but 4.0.3-1ubuntu5 is installed
<lamppa>             Depends: libvte4 (>= 1:0.11.11) but it is not installable
<lamppa> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<lamppa> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<defrysk> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<lamppa> Here you go.
<lunitik> lamppa: aptitude install tzdata .... why does it say it can't install?
<lunitik> lamppa: is this supposed to be an edgy install?
<lamppa> Unable to resolve dependencies!  Giving up...
<DrNickRiviera> i seem to get an error message everytime i use ark to extract something
<lunitik> lamppa: add dapper back, edgy hasn't seen many big merges yet, and thus is mostly useless
<DrNickRiviera> but all the files are extracted fine as far as i can tell
<DrNickRiviera> am using dapper at the moment and had the same problem with the dapper beta
<DrNickRiviera> anyone got an idea what might be causing this?
<lunitik> DrNickRiviera: what does the error message say?
<lamppa> Lunitik what?
<DrNickRiviera> the log lists a lot of the files and says that they can't be found in the archive
<lunitik> lamppa: gcc 4.1 afaik is an edgy thing...
<h3sp4wn> lamppa: Are you trying to run ubuntu edgy eft ?
<lamppa> edgy?
<lamppa> Nah
<lamppa> Dapper
<lunitik> gcc in dapper is 4.0.x
<h3sp4wn> check /etc/apt/sources.list check that it definately says dapper not edgy
<lunitik> although libc in edgy is 2.4... so idgi
<lamppa> In sources.list everyting is dapper dapper...
<DrNickRiviera> yeah, it's definitely extracting the files fine, just giving me this annoying error message
<drbreen> dr_willis: are there other packages i can use instead oder can i just use gnome-cups-manager ?
<lunitik> cups is b0rked in dapper
<dr_willis> drbreen,  i know of 3 ways to add printers to cups.. the web interface, the gnome interface, and kdes interface..
<dr_willis> oh and the command line interface..,
<drbreen> dr_willis: if i use t3h gnome interface, can i print then ?
<lamppa> I might found solution... :)
<dr_willis> the interfaces all do the EXACT same thing., :P
<dr_willis> use any of them . they just configure the cups system
<lamppa> My reps maybe messed xD
<lamppa> ya right xD
<steveire> hu
<steveire> hi
<drbreen> dr_willis: and can i print then from kde apps ? or is that somehow b0rk3d too ?
<steveire> eh, I'm using irssi at the moment because I can't really get fluxbox working properly
<dr_willis> once ya get the printers configured in any of the tools.. it should work for the system
<lamppa> What was command to remove synaptic?
<h3sp4wn> sudo aptitude purge synaptic
<steveire> When I right click on the desktop, a menu appears, and when I select any app, nothing happens but the menu disappears
<dr_willis> steveire,  you may want to start fluxbox with 'startx' and by editing the .xinitrc, that way you can see any error messages. (or there may be some in your home dir allready in some log files)
<uniq> steveire: error messages would be in ~/.xsession-errors
<exhale> does anyone here us an nforce4 motherboard?
<lamppa> How I can get broken synaptic removed?
<steveire> cat .xsession-errors returns a lot
<lamppa> It just complains that commit would break packages?
<steveire> clicking in fluxbox works to change theme and tings like that. It just won't start any apps
<lamppa> How I can get broken synaptic removed?
<lamppa> It just complains that commit would break packages?
<lamppa> I cant install anyting with adept manager :/
<lamppa> I maybe just install this crap again..
* drbreen wonders if there are any packages that "repair" cups
<james_xxx> steveire: are you trying to use fluxbox with ubuntu?
<steveire> yes
<james_xxx> steveire: but after you install it, it won't let you load programs?
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders when cups is delcared broken
<steveire> I made a new partition, did a server install, and I am now trying to get a very lightweight window manager (I think)
<steveire> that's right james_xxx
<steveire> have you encountered this before?
<james_xxx> steveire: is there a reason you would not just use xubuntu?
<james_xxx> steveire: no, but i have thought about doing what you are doing
<steveire> All I want on this partition is a LAMP system that I can open a browser on and access localhost
<steveire> xubuntu-desktop would be overkill i think, but I may consider trying to install xfce or something if I can't make this work
<steveire> I'll install icewm actually, and see if that helps
<Kadran> hi i have problem with mid files, it tells me 'Could not open /dev/sequencer' any help?
<Pussycat> hi guys
<bernier> hi, when i close my computer , it all goes well until it gets to "will now halt". there's the click sound of my comp closing but it doesnt. it simply stays there. O know it has something to do with the nvidia drivers because it's since that day it does that. anyone know how i can fix it?
<Pussycat> can somebody tell me if its possible to install kubuntu via ssh?
<uniq> pussycat: like getting the files from sftp or moving from another linux system to debian without physical access to the computer?
<Pussycat> no like the guy inserts the alternate install cd, and I log myself in to this system and install it to that pc
<uniq> might be possible, don't know.
<Pussycat> hmm, ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> Pussycat, the debian installer supports it - sort of. i'm not sure if you can get ubuntu's instller to though
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser:  :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey kkathman :)
<kkathman> howdy :)
<Pussycat> ok, thank yu guys
<Kamping_Kaiser> np Pussycat
<Pussycat> I will test it (maybe)
<Pussycat> cya
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman, yeh, at work early am after setting stuff up. i just dont want to get off my but now :)
<tomH3> i want to stop some startup program, how can i stop?
<tomH3> im new to kubuntu.
<steveire> I'm having the same issue with icewm. I'll reboot and see what happens
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser:  I see.. yah Im doing some backups here, getting ready to re-install my other linux box to get a clean start
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: well not my "other" linux box, but the other installation on this same linux box :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. backups... just finished puting them back into place
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<steveire> Maybe I have to configure X somehow?
<kkathman> I have alot of music/graphics/videos for my webwork, and its a pain to move :)
<rigonatti> can anyone help me with a dual boot ?
<serenity> hi all
<kkathman> rigonatti:  what do you want to dual boot?
<Snake> Can anyone help me with kopete
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman, this was all data from a multi user system, getting moved around and back again, after counting time for mapping UIDs to real (existing) users new ids it took a while
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser:  I can imagine it would :)
<serenity> has anyone updated firefox in the last 2-3 days? Since this update ff gets really crapy. Who else?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<kkathman> Snake:  what possible help could you need? hheh
<Snake> I try to have a jabber confrence, and when I hit send, it closes the window
<rigonatti> kkathman
<Snake> then it pops back up when someone else in the confrence sends a message
<kkathman> Snake: could just be the normal thing with kopete...its buggy
<kkathman> its always been buggy
<rigonatti> I have a Windows XP instalation works fine ...
<Snake> Heh
<Snake> Id prefer no to resort to gaim
<Snake> not*
<Snake> but i will till I get an answer :)
<kkathman> Snake:  yah well
<kkathman> Snake:  are you on 11 or 12
<rigonatti> so .. i put the kubuntu install.... create the partitions ...format...set to / ...then restart the pc...
<Snake> kkathman: 12
<rigonatti> but...the system dont show me a option to dual boot...just go directly to Windows
<Dasnipa`> rigonatti, did you change your boot flag to your linux drive?
<Dasnipa`> that is where the bootloader would be installed
<Snake> kkathman: you were right
<Snake> its a buggy
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> imagine my surprise
<maz3r> hi people, I would like to know if those who managed the setup the xgl server could link me to a good howto setting up xgl on kubuntu dapper; i have already tried a few tutorials, but none have worked for the moment, i keep getting kde to freeze on a blue screen when opening a new session; here is one of the Howto i've followed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=845077 ; i've looked at the syslog and the kdm.log and could only find li
<maz3r> ttle errors concerning the keyboard or the fonts.
<Snake> :)
<maz3r> any help would be appreciated :)
<TheHighChild> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<kkathman> Snake:  That app has maybe been one of the poorest quality applications in the kde family traditionally
<rigonatti> Dasnipa...what do u mean ?
<Snake> Heh
<maz3r> well thx TheHighChild i'll log there
<kkathman> Its why most everyone uses something else (usu Gaim)
<TheHighChild> hope it helps maz3r
<Trae> anyone know why I don't get an event hint with gaim under KDE like I do on GNOME?
<rigonatti> can anyone help me with a dual boot ?
<TheHighChild> kkathman: I use Gaim because I hate the icons in Kopete
<TheHighChild> rigonatti: What are you trying to do?
<rigonatti> TheHighChild:  I have a Windows XP instalation works fine ...
<rigonatti> TheHighChild:  so .. i put the kubuntu install.... create the partitions ...format...set to / ...then restart the pc...
<rigonatti> TheHighChild: but...the system dont show me a option to dual boot...just go directly to Windows
<Bazzi> rigonatti: multiple harddisks?
<kkathman> TheHighChild:  Sounds as if no grub was written
<TheHighChild> rigonatti: have you installed Kubuntu or just used the Live boot?
<kkathman> otherwise Windows wouldnt have the MBR
<rigonatti> yeah...but the Windows and Linux are in the same SATA drive...but diferent partitions
<rigonatti> TheHighChild:  the 6.06 Install CD runs a Live Session with a Desktop Icon: Isntall...
<rigonatti> then u click and start a fresh instalation
<TheHighChild> rigonatti: Yeah and have you gone through the install?
<rigonatti> Yep!
<rigonatti> ?
<TheHighChild> rigonatti: One sec, I am googling. Not sure off hand
<rigonatti> ok
<rigonatti> txs TheHIghChild
<rigonatti> just a blink:  In the Breeze version ..the install prompt a GRUB Loader options that show the others OS system ...then works fine.
<psychiccyberfrea> hey can anyone help me with a wireless problem
<TheHighChild> rigonatti: Sorry man. i am not too sure what your problem could be. You can always try reinstalling grub
<rigonatti> TheHighChild: I had...for 3 times.
<TheHighChild> rigonatti: You could use the live boot cd and do 'grub-install /dev/hdxx' '/dev/hdxx' being the partition you want to install it on
<rigonatti> Dasnipa told me to set the boot flag
<TheHighChild> rigonatti: I'd keep asking around here. There are a lot of real smart people (sorry i am not one of them) or I suggest posting on ubuntuforums.org
<psychiccyberfrea> hey can anyone help me with a wireless problem
<shredder81> I am kind of new to linux, I just downloaded sane-backends-1.0.17, How do I install it??
<rigonatti> dont worry TheHighChild !! Txs for the help
<TheHighChild> rigonatti: np man, good luck!
<Snake> shredder81: where did you download from?
<shredder81> http://www.sane-project.org
<Snake> shredder81: you dont need to go to website to get programs, there is a program called adept with nearly 20,000 programs that you can install right off that.
<Snake> shredder81: see Kmenu -> System --> adept
<Snake> if I remeber right
<kkathman> well some programs arent in the repos tho Snake
<kkathman> like Opera
<Snake> kkathman: nope, but sane is
<kkathman> and some people want recent versions too :)
<Snake> kkathman: go ahead and help this guy out with sources then, I got to run
<Snake> Gonna play putput
<Snake> :D
<kkathman> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Snake> kkathman: I ment building :P
<steveire> if anyone was following, I installed xfce and thunar from aptitude, so it is now working. I think maybe if I installed thunar before, I could have had icewm or fluxbox working...
<psychiccyberfrea> hey ndiswrapper stopped working for me after I upgraded to dapper what should I do?
<noel> hi! does kopete 0.12 will be in dapper-backport?
<rlj> i am about to install a fresh kubuntu (+gnome packages as well i think) system on an amd64 laptop. are there many packages not functioning for amd64 still or other problems with the arch, or are the benefits of running native 64bit too small for it to be wise to install a amd64 kubuntu (and not the x86)?
<rigonatti> hi all...
<psychiccyberfrea> hey ndiswrapper stopped working for me after I upgraded to dapper what should I do?
<rigonatti> Its a good thing install  the Breezy then update to dapper ?
<psychiccyberfrea> it's reccomended that you do a clean install of dapper it takes less time ;)
<rigonatti> psychiccy...... should be ...but the Dapper isntall...dont make a dual boot naturally like Breezy
<psychiccyberfrea> once you get breezy packages on there you have to dump those and fetch the new ones off the internet
<psychiccyberfrea> it does it with the package manager easy but it still takes about 5 hours
<psychiccyberfrea> (with high speed DSL)
<rigonatti> i think that its my only option since Dapper dont make a Dual Boot like Breezy
<Rainier> hello everyone
<Rainier> time for a question?
<rigonatti> so.... what i need to do ? just install and then change my source.list to dapper ?
<Rainier> i got a problem with some 3d games
<Rainier> resolution doesn't change back to normal
<h3sp4wn> psychicvyberfrea: Are you using broadcom wireless (if so look at the bcm43xx page in the wiki)
<neoXite> hi, is there a trick to getting a microphone to work in dapper?
<neoXite> i am an alsa noob by i checked and nothing seems muted
<psychiccyberfrea> I'm having a problem with ndiswrapper after I upgraded to dapper what should I do?
<DjDarkman> hy what is tha path to qt?
<DjDarkman> i nedd to compile something
<lunitik> psychiccyberfrea: umm... fix it?
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah how?
<lunitik> DjDarkman: you need to install libqt3-mt-dev
<Univers> please help me - just instaled Ubuntu 6.06 on my Toshiba laptop and is asking me for user pass login - but i didn't set any during install
<DjDarkman> yes but then what will be the path to qt?
<lunitik> psychiccyberfrea: you have to reinstall the driver if you upgraded ndiswrapper
<psychiccyberfrea> it appears when I do ndiswrapper -l though
<lunitik> Univers: how you manage to install without setting a username and password?
<psychiccyberfrea> sounds like a bad disk unibers
<lunitik> psychiccyberfrea: obviously its not working though......
<Univers> the install process didn't ask me 2 set any
<psychiccyberfrea> it sees the device but the hardware is not working
<psychiccyberfrea> weird
<DjDarkman> Univers: i need to specify the path to qt when compileing a program ,what should i write there ,btw i already have the qt dev files
<Univers> and now i have the login screen with no user and no pass to input
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah univers try shipit if you have a bad CD
<lunitik> DjDarkman: dpkg -L libqt3-mt-dev
<DjDarkman> thanks lunitik
<Univers> damn ...is was new ...ufff
<Univers> thx anyway
<psychiccyberfrea> lunitik: can you help me?
<TheHighChild> psych: Have you checked the forums?
<henry_> Can anyone help?  I have no sound from Kaffiene!
<h3sp4wn> henry_: enable multiverse and install libxine-extracodecs (it can be done from adept)
<henry_> h3sp4wn: I've done that
<sikor_sxe> when i use klaptop to do suspend to ram my ndiswrapper driven wlan card sometimes won't work after wake up anymore
<psych> yeah somebody had a similar prob but they didn't reply
<sikor_sxe> i think i remember there was a way to make certain modules unload before suspend and load again after wakeup
<sikor_sxe> but i don't remember where those modules could be entered
<psych> TheHighChild: yeah somebody had a similar prob but they didn't reply
<SalsaDoom> Hi fellas. I'm using 6.06, and I'm have a spot of trouble /w my digital camera. It is auto detected, and gphoto2 can use it.. but konqueror just says "Bad parameters" when I click on it
<SalsaDoom> having, rather.
<sdolnack> how do i listen to WMA samples on amazon
<Midspeed> hi everyone, i have a question, does anybody know of any video recording program that works with webcams???
<Kadran> sdolnack: use kmplayer
<Kadran> sdolnack: and install windows codecs
<sdolnack> kmplayer or mplayer?
<Kadran> both are the same
<noel> Hi guys, when does the kopete 0.12 will be available on dapper-backport? :)
<Kadran> but make sure that you installed the codecs
<Midspeed> hi everyone, i have a question, does anybody know of any video recording program that works with webcams???
<sdolnack> so what should i install in adept?
<sdolnack> mplayer or kmplayer?
<Kadran> noel: no
<Kadran> sdolnack: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<sdolnack> and then what are the mplayer-686 dummy packages?
<Kadran> noel: i have done it from the source code
<sdolnack> so what is the diff between installing kmplayer and installing mplayer
<sdolnack> and installing mplayer-686
<Kadran> sdolnack: that means it is a pakage used just to make install for other pakages but it don't have any thing it self
<noel> I tried to install the kopete from the source package, but I encounter problems on dependencies, I post it on ubuntuforums, (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194477)
<Kadran> kmplayer is a front end for mplayer
<Kadran> noel: i have used kompile and it was preety easy
<noel> i tried kompile is application?
<noel> i should installed it? will try that 1.
<noel> :D
<Kadran> good luck
<noel> thanks
<noel> do i have to remove my older kopete (0.11.3)?
<Kadran> no
<noel> thanks :D
<Kadran> sdolnack: 'sudo apt-get install kmplayer-konq-plugins w32codecs'
<Kadran> noel: you are welcome
<Kadran> sdolnack: this comand should solve it all
<noel> :)
<andrzejsz> hi, i've just started fighting with kubuntu 6. Has anybody any idea why suspend-to-ram on HP-Compaq nx9105 is unidirectional (i mean - it goes to sleep very nice, but it doesn't want to get up)...
<Kadran> noel: if you hate the complie ... you can use kopete 0.12 beta1 they are the same
<Kadran> noel: and they have a kubuntu pakage for it
<noel> hmm i know this is not the right channel to ask... but I would like to get a comment from you guys. I am currently wanting to learn how to program applications which language is better C/C++ or Python?
<noel> oh okay!  thanks Kadran...
<bluesceada> noel: "better" in what term
<bluesceada> ah ..
<bluesceada> python is scripting, slower, not suitable for all terms
<noel> bluesceada: better in term of power
<bluesceada> easier
<noel> corss platform
<bluesceada> noel: of course c/c++
<bluesceada> ah cross platform..
<bluesceada> then it's python
<andrzejsz> i would suggest starting with ANSI C :)
<Kadran> noel: try to learn qt programming with c++
<noel> okay thanks guys... :)
<Kadran> np
<noel> I just bought a book of C Programing by Larry Ullman and Marc Liyanage (peachpit press)
<noel> and just done printing the Dive into python :)
<Kadran> i never bought a programming book :)
<andrzejsz> which of this books is heavier? :)
<noel> whoa! how'd you learn programming?
<ColonelPanic001> Hello.
<noel> I am having a hard time reading on monitor
<Kadran> they are all exist in softcopy from the internet
<noel> okay :)
<noel> so you'd suggest to go with C/C++? :) compared to other one? (in your opinion)
<Kadran> you print what you like and delete the other
<noel> hahaha i printed the whole book hehehe i took me 1 1/2 to finish it.
<andrzejsz> IMHO C is better to start - as many language's grammar is based on it.
<Kronoz> C++ even better :p
<andrzejsz> i'm purist
<andrzejsz> :)
<Kronoz> then you have an extension + base
<Kronoz> andrzejsz, ah but kde is in c++
<h3sp4wn> I think it is best to start with assembler (but not on x86 - 68000 or arm or mips)
<ColonelPanic001> In the Kubuntu FAQ page, there's a link about installing Kubuntu on an existing Ubuntu install, but it's a 404. Is this information elsewhere on the site?
<andrzejsz> kronoz: ok. you won.
<andrzejsz> :)
<Kadran> did any one tried C#
<Kronoz> ColonelPanic001, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<noel> kool guys :)
<Kronoz> c# is microsoft doctrine of c i believe
<noel> my friend told me to start with C then C++
<andrzejsz> c# is microsoft vision of java.
<andrzejsz> they took java and f**d some things...
<asimon> A good language to start programming with is Scheme, just because of the fantastic book from Abelson and Sussman, this book does a great job teaching you the fundamentals of programming
<noel> he is a java programmer..
<ColonelPanic001> Kronoz: I did that, and KDM is used now and all that, but the desktop still comes up as Gnome. Not sure if I was missing something.
<Kronoz> ColonelPanic001, on the kdm screen go to sessions > kde
<Kronoz> er, menu > session > kde even
<ColonelPanic001> Wow, I'm an idiot. I should know that.
<ColonelPanic001> heh
<ColonelPanic001> I'm a Ubuntu noob, but I've used debian for a few years. heh
<ColonelPanic001> Thanks, though. The help is appreciated
<Kronoz> np
<noel> guys, this is the book I bought this afternoon.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0321287630/103-9658259-2931041?v=glance&n=283155
<ColonelPanic001> Still getting used to this crazy "no root login" stuff. Weeeeird
<noel> i just dont know if I can get something or learn from the book
<andrzejsz> noel: just try :D
<noel> yup :)
<andrzejsz> "ANSI C: Just do it"
<Kadran> noel: any book is good to start then you will ship on your own
<Kronoz> noel, linux programming by example by kurt wall
<Kronoz> noel, and cplusplus.com
<Kronoz> ColonelPanic001, yeah that me a while too
<noel> guys, thank you so much for all you suggestion, Im sure this will be a big help for me as a starter. I really appreciated it a lot :)
<andrzejsz> "we can only show you the door"
<andrzejsz> (c) by matrix
<andrzejsz> :D
<noel> nothing more than that? hehe just kidding :L)
<andrzejsz> ok. choose your pill ;)
<Kronoz> noel, all you need is perseverence, which is why i fail at it :p
<Kadran> yeah blue or red
<h3sp4wn> Learning matrix algebra properly helped my programs to work alot for effectively (It was a library for a mapping program)
<noel> maybe i fail too!
<noel> hmmmm.
<Kadran> noel: you can do many things with c++ for example you can use octave lib to do tuff math
<noel> thats cool!
<asimon> h3sp4wn: Good mathematical foundations are always good ;-) Another good book in this regard is Concrete Mathematics from Graham/Knuth/Patashnik.
<noel> great!
<Kronoz> cool stuff to learn is perl/python/ruby
<noel> guys, I need to go  :) need to sleep now. its 3:00am already hehe
<asimon> Kronoz: Python and Ruby definitely yes, but Perl?
<andrzejsz> sure... perl... but i think you have to got some knowledge about programming _before_ starting learing Perl
<iNiku> perl is great for many things
<h3sp4wn> asimon: perl is great it avoids too much needless typing
<Kronoz> perl is great for irc bots :)
<andrzejsz> i do perl for living ...
<andrzejsz>  :D
<iNiku> perl is great for sysadmin stuff, too
<ColonelPanic001> <3 perl
<ColonelPanic001> I'm a web developer, we develop in perl
<ColonelPanic001> Perl makes even learning to program fun
<asimon> h3sp4wn: A good editor does the same ;-)
<ColonelPanic001> whereas for me, it was frustrating
<andrzejsz> yep. and it makes bugtracking a hell
<noel> bye
<andrzejsz> bye
<kalle> I need help installing my printer. it's a samsung CLP-500 connected to a JetDirect
<Rainier> does anyone know why kubuntu doesnt return to normal resolution after playing 3d games?
<iNiku> debugging write-only perl code is hell
<iNiku> but you don't have to write it like that :)
<Jaquel> Anyone know how to get the zip drive icon off the desktop?
<andrzejsz> yes, i don't have to write it like that
<andrzejsz> but tell that to some people i work with...
<andrzejsz> :D
<Jaquel> No "Remove" or "Delete" options
<Rainier> yeah even i know that :-)
<Rainier> Jaquel: Right-click on the destop
<Rainier> Jaquel: and select...properties i think
<Rainier> not sure since my kubuntu is in spanish
<h3sp4wn> andrzejsz: What do you know about microperl ?
<asimon> Jaquel: Right-click with the mouse on the desktop => configure desktop => Behavior => Device Icons, choose what devices should have a icon and which not.
<asimon> microperl? Sounds like the worst of two worlds ;-)
<andrzejsz> isn't this even-minimized version of miniperl?
<h3sp4wn> Yes but I can't find any docs about what it does and doesn't include (trying to port some modules to work on it)
<iNiku> microperl is what you can use on embeddeed devices, right?
<h3sp4wn> yes
<iNiku> -e
<Jaquel> Thanks for the help Rainier and asimon!
<brandon_> if i write a bash script that includes some commands that require root privileges, is there a way to supply the password automatically?
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: I was looking into getting it running on my router but there's just not enough space
<Rainier> no problem
<iNiku> so I had to settle to awk
<iNiku> which is very _awk_ward
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: What router ?
<weedar> Has anyone had any success getting Canon i850 printer working under Dapper?
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: a buffalo running dd-wrt
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: with openwrt there probably would be space, but I can't be bothered
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: dd-wrt makes a real mess of nvram
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: how's that?
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: Creating loads of variables in it
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: well, that doesn't hurt if you only run dd-wrt...
<iNiku> and you can always reset it, anyway :)
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: Reset is not safe on some models
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: Then it can be bricked
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: yeah, at least the openwrt docs say that
<Jaquel> brandon: have you tried running the script with sudo?
<weedar> Has anyone had any success getting Canon i850 printer working under Dapper?
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: dd-wrt is much less of a pain to set up, though
<bernier> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: depending on what you want to do, of course. openwrt is way more flexible if you want to depart from the standard feature set...
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: Openwrt is not that hard to setup - the latest dd-wrt uses alot of openwrt anyway
<SalsaDoom> Hi fellas. I'm having a problem with my digital camera. It is detected by gtkam and works perfectly, but camera:// just error instantly with "bad parameters". Anyone know how to fix this?
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: not that hard probably, but it still requires a lot more reading and manual configuration, whereas in dd-wrt pretty much everything can be done through the web gui
<bernier> hi, when i close my computer , it all goes well until it gets to "will now halt". there's the click sound of my comp closing but it doesnt. it simply stays there. O know it has something to do with the nvidia drivers because it's since that day it does that. anyone know how i can fix it?
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: All the networking stuff can be done from the webif of openwrt
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: it's not like I don't know how to configure things on the command line but for something like that, I just can't be bothered
<SalsaDoom> bernier: I'd look at your AGP settings... AGP is buggy buggy. See if its using the kernels agp driver or nvidia's
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: I enjoy the comforts of a sensible user interface sometimes... that's why I switched to ubuntu, too :P
<bernier> salsadoom how?
<SalsaDoom> bernier: I forget :D
<bernier> lol
<SalsaDoom> its like... /proc/drivers/agp or something like that
<SalsaDoom> I think you could just goto proc and do: "find | grep -i nvidia" and find the right place.. a couple of little text files and one of them says which agp driver its using
<SalsaDoom> Its been a long time since I've had to debug something like that so my memory is foggy
<SalsaDoom> Anyway, someone here probably has a digital camera, anyone have one that WORKS?
<rigonatti> can someone help me with GRUB ?
<SalsaDoom> with kamera:// i should say. gtkam works for me, but stupid kamera:/ grabs the device. I could deal with that but this is my moms computer, so..
<rigonatti> can someone help me with GRUB ?
<SalsaDoom> Yeah, you just friggan asked
<SalsaDoom> did you think it scrolled away in a second mabye?
<SalsaDoom> Mabye people here have like 5 lines of text viewable at once?
<ColonelPanic001> I do.
<ColonelPanic001> o.o
<jpatrick> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<s1> In Konqueror, how do I get the bookmark folders like in firefox? bookmark toolbar something?
<bernier> !sevea's
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bernier
<Kronoz> s1, settings > config toolbars > check bookmark toolbar i think
<ports> hey
<Kronoz> hi
<rigonatti> can someone help me with GRUB ?
<jpatrick> rigonatti: depends what the problem is
<chx> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Google+Talk+support  is this what I am supposed to see? I doubt....
<rigonatti> jpatrick: wel.. im trying to install kubuntu breezy ... kubuntu dapper ...and ubuntu dapper ...but
<rigonatti> got the same error
<rigonatti>  I have a SATA drive ....and a IDE Drive..
<rigonatti>  trying to use SATA Drive with 2 partitions ...1 for linux...1 for windows...
<rigonatti>  windows works fine ..
<rigonatti>  then i install Linux ...but when reboot ...dont show me the dual boot..
<ports> jpatrick is there a workaround for upgrading from breezy to dapper and losing kde?
<kjimmy> ports: why would u lose kde by upgrading?
<ports> kjimmy it removes kde.
<kjimmy> mine didnt...
<defrysk> ports, try installing kubuntu-desktop to resolve the debs
<ports> when did you upgrade ?
<dappity_doo_dawg> last week
<defrysk> ports, and check if you have your repos correctly set up
<xenblend> yea
<xenblend> make sure uve got "dapper main restricted universe multiverse" and "dapper-updates etc"
<defrysk> make sure to use ubuntu-repos only
<Rainier> so anyone have any idea why kubuntu doesn't return to normal resolution after ending 3d games?
<kbrooks> has anyone here tried easyubuntu (installation of java and flash)? what happened?
<kbrooks> OK
<sdolnack> I'i know kmplayer is a frontend for mplayer, but...
<sdolnack> is mplayer liek command line or someting?  What will be diff if i install kmplayer from Adept vs. mplayer
<RogueJediX> sdolnack: Like you said, mplayer is commandline, while KMPlayer is the GUI for mplayer
<sdolnack> ohh ok
<ubuntu_> can somebody help me with grub
<sdolnack> so shall i install them both?
<sdolnack> ubuntu_: i might be able to
<kbrooks> sdolnack: no...
<RogueJediX> sdolnack: Yes, KMplayer needs mplayer to work
<kbrooks> sdolnack: install kmplayer
<sdolnack> also what's the mplayer-686 package?  Is that mplayer optimized for 86?
<ubuntu_> well basically i get Error 17 when booting after installing kubuntu
<kbrooks> RogueJediX: there is no such thing as dep hell in kubuntu
<ubuntu_> i got a mix of ide and sata drives
<ubuntu_> and my device.map file is empty
<RogueJediX> kbrooks: Eh?
<PyroMithrandir> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Stage2-errors <-- ubuntu_
<kbrooks> RogueJediX: kmplayer might depend on mplayer
<jpatrick> RogueJediX: kmplayer does not need mplayer
<PyroMithrandir> well, you should definitely get something into your device.map, ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> how do i find the right partition?
<RogueJediX> kbrooks: Oh, that. But it needs some sort of backend
<PyroMithrandir> there is a wiki page on it, I believe, ubuntu_
<PyroMithrandir> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<ubuntu_> a lot of the troubleshooting sites say to use a floppy
<ubuntu_> except i dont have a floppy drive
<sdolnack> so install KMplayer.  Got it.  So I can't really make any use of mplayer-686 transitional dummy pkg?
<PyroMithrandir> ubuntu_ you could also use a livecd
<ubuntu_> that's what i am using now
<PyroMithrandir> ubuntu_, check out the troubleshooting section of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ubuntu_> when i do the find command it says file not sound
<ubuntu_> found
<ubuntu_> hmm
<ubuntu_> ok. in that last link, how are the steps really different for overwriting and not overwriting windows
<ubuntu_> one of them writes the boot loader in MBR
<ubuntu_> and the other one doesnt. how does it boot in the second cause if it's not in MBR
<s1> my trashcan is missing from the desktop, is there any way to recreate it?
<ubuntu_> i'll reboot and see if this helps
<s1> or is it supposed to be in the toolbar?
<garyke> can anyone tell me how to install sun's java in Konsole?
<gobbe> apt-get install?
<gobbe> sun-java5-jdk if jdk, or sun-java5-jre if you want jre
<frank__> garyke: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<fatejudger> probably best to install jre instead of just the bin package
<garyke> I get a "E: Couldn't find package sun-jave5-bin"
<fatejudger> garyke: it's in universe
<fatejudger> garyke: and you ought to install jre
<PyroMithrandir> fore one thing it isn't "jave"
<fatejudger> garyke: not the bin one
<PyroMithrandir> for* ;)
<garyke> i'll learn how to spell one day, sorry
<garyke> feel stupid now
<garyke> thanks gobbe, fatejudger and PyroMithrandir :)
<Fillado> how do you get the correct java to come up when you do "java --version" ?
<PyroMithrandir> no problem, garyke, we all feel stupid sometimes :)
<sdolnack> how's the root shell work?
<fatejudger> Fillado: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<PyroMithrandir> sdolnack, root is disabled by default in ubuntu, but you can get one just as good by using sudo -i
<Fillado> cheers fatejudger :D
<sdolnack> so the Konsole root terminal--it's basically "broken"?
<sdolnack> root shell, not terminal
<PyroMithrandir> oh, that
<PyroMithrandir> um, I don't know, does it not work for you?
<PyroMithrandir> I actually have the root account enabled on my box, so it works fine for me
<garyke> right, thanks you so much folks, i'm off :)
<sdolnack> i hear that's really risky
<sdolnack> well i'm sure you knwo what you're doing, but i'd most certainly break something ;-P
<PyroMithrandir> sdolnack, the main risk is that it makes it easier to crack into my box
<PyroMithrandir> the cracker could try the account name "root" because a lot of linux boxes have it
<PyroMithrandir> other than that, well, I know what I'm doing, so it's not too risky :)
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> grub is still not working
<rigonatti> hi there !!
<ubuntu_> anybody have the asus motherboards where you can change the order of the disks in bios?
<ubuntu_> what does that actually do
<rigonatti> Im in a Kubuntu Breezy Fresh Install ...with Adpt Updater complete ...how can I upgrade to Dapper ?
<ubuntu_> i just changed them around and in my livecd they stayed the same
<PyroMithrandir> ubuntu_, you might want to try this: http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-index.php
<PyroMithrandir> I'm about to try that link out myself, actually, because my grub is broken too ;)
<PyroMithrandir> or at least the copy of grub on my MBR is
<gobbe> rigonatti, change breezy words to dapper in sources.list, run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<rigonatti> got it !!
<PyroMithrandir> I can still get at my kubuntu install by telling my bios to boot to my hdb where I have another copy of grub installed, and then edit the entry a bit to get it to boot up :)
<rigonatti> btw..... can i Change to Gnome ? just to see how works ?
<l_r> hello
<PyroMithrandir> rigonatti, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rigonatti> txs Pyro ...
<PyroMithrandir> that'll give you an installation of gnome and a bunch of gnome programs
<l_r> is there a package containing a flash player?
<rigonatti> Txs gobbe
<l_r> or do i have to install the flash player 7 manually?
<thoreauputic> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<John-Z> Hrm.
<thoreauputic> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: (Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), Packaged size: 16 kB, Installed size: 136 kB
<rigonatti> I though i found a Bug ...does anyone use (or have know how) SATA + PATA drivers ?
<John-Z> What do you all recommend I use for a theme manager.. the built in one? If so, where is the best place to get new themes using the theme manager?
<thoreauputic> !themes
<tehuti> does anyone use suspend-hibernate on their laptop?
<gobbe> me
<thoreauputic> http://kdelook.org
<ports> yeah
<tehuti> how do you activate it?
<tehuti> in Breezy my Fn keys worked
<tehuti> I get the buttons in the gnome logout dialog, they work, but no hotkeys
<gobbe> tehuti, try to check /etc/acpi, there is hibernatebtn.sh
<gobbe> tehuti, easy way to try fix that is to copy original to safeplaces and then copy hibernate.sh to hibernatebtn.sh
<tehuti> thanks gobbe I'll try that
<gobbe> tehuti, i had few problems with my secondary laptop and that fixed it, on my thinkpad everything works
<tehuti> have you noticed gnome freezing on the thinkpad?
<gobbe> i don't use gnome
<tehuti> gobbe, overwrite hibernatebtn.sh with hibernate.sh? or add the text from hibernatebtn.sh to hibernate.sh
<gobbe> tehuti: overwrite hibernatebtn.sh with hibernate.sh or add text from hibernate.sh to hibernatebtn.sh
<gobbe> tehuti, ofcourse you can try does it help if you just run hibernate.sh
<unix_infidel> For some reason i always have to remove and plugin my usbmouse everytime i start the x server for some reason.
<simo_> hello peeps
<unix_infidel> any ideas on why, i've checked and all usb related modules are loaded up before i issue startx
<tehuti> gobbe, I copied hibernate.sh to hibernatebtn.sh and Fn + F4 doesn't suspend
<tehuti> restarted acpi
<gobbe> tehuti, try hibernate
<gobbe> ofcourse if you do changes to hibernatebtn suspend button doesn't get fixed ;)
<bobesponja> can I resize my ntfs partition with kubuntu installer? if yes can I do it with the live installer or  do I need to download the alternate iso?
<apokryphos> bobesponja: you can do it with the live installer
<tehuti> gobbe, hibernate worked
<gobbe> i don't use about suspend because i don't use it :)
<tehuti> ah
<s1> is anyone connecting successfully with an iPod from amarok?
<unix_infidel> anyone here having problems with the new fluxbox upgrade from breezy to dapper and startup problems??
<unix_infidel> i got my ncurses problem fixed btw :P
<tehuti> gobbe thank you sir I'm halfway there now
<apokryphos> s1: yes, but only on the latest version
<tehuti> anyone get Fn + F4 to suspend?
<Snake> Anyone that can help  on any tech related topic! http://alpha.qunu.com/ sign up!
<s1> apokryphos: aha, I'm running 1.3.9 or something
<apokryphos> !latestamarok
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, apokryphos
<s1> apokryphos: aha, I'm running 1.3.9 or something
<apokryphos> !findvalues amarok
<ubotu> apokryphos: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<apokryphos> !listvalues amarok
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'amarok' by value (4 shown): players ;; amarok ;; amarok 1.3.7 ;; latest amarok #DEL#.
<apokryphos> bah :)
<apokryphos> ubotu: latest amarok
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, apokryphos
<apokryphos> oh, deleted. Hm.
<tehuti> gobbe, I'm going to try the same thing with sleep.sh and sleepbtn.sh
<apokryphos> s1: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<apokryphos> ubotu: latest amarok is <reply> the latest version of Amarok is 1.4; To install see: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<gobbe> tehuti, ok. i'll hope that it will help
<s1> apokryphos: alright, I added the amaroks site's debsource
<apokryphos> s1: so upgrade
<rigonatti> can anyone help me to upgrade my breezy to dapper =.?
<s1> did, installed and all
<s1> but the 1.3.9 still starts
<steveire> what is that apt command to get rid of downloaded/installed deb files?
<steveire> apt-cache clean or something
<apokryphos> steveire: sudo apt-get clean
<apokryphos> s1: did you apt-get update first?
<s1> apokryphos: the upgrades were held back
<s1> yes
<apokryphos> s1: and follow the other instructions on that page?
<rigonatti> can anyone help me to upgrade my breezy to dapper =.?
<apokryphos> rigonatti: /msg ubotu faq
<s1> running
<steveire> thanks. How else can I trim the fat from my system, so to speak
<visik7> rigonatti: replace breezy with dapper in the sources.list apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<rigonatti> visik7 you mean in Adept Gui Interface ?
<visik7> rigonatti: never used adept
<visik7> btw should be ok
<apokryphos> visik7: no, there's more to it than that
<apokryphos> visik7: you can break systems by simply recommending that; please don't do it.
<visik7> apokryphos: doesn't work ?
<rigonatti> what dosent work ??
<apokryphos> visik7: see the FAQ
<rigonatti> Adept ?
<rigonatti> apokryphos.... I solved that SATA problem... =(
<apokryphos> cool
<rigonatti> but ....Should be a Bug when using SATA + PATA drivers
<rigonatti> ok...look ...i got to ADept,... Manager respositories ...and changed breezy to Dapper in all options
<rigonatti> is that right ?
<apokryphos> rigonatti: no, it's not enough, and you can bork your system by simply doing that. Please read the FAQ on how to upgrade.
<sdolnack> 'm trying to configure kconsole to be transparent
<sdolnack> and i go to settings and save but it's not changing anything
<sdolnack> do i have to reboot?
<apokryphos> sdolnack: you want the background to be transparent?
<sdolnack> yes
<sdolnack> dark transparent
<sdolnack> translucent really, not invisible
<apokryphos> sdolnack: setting -> schema -> transparent?
<sdolnack> yeah i did
<sdolnack> and i click Apply and OK
<sdolnack> and it doesn't seem to do anythign
<apokryphos> there shouldn't be an Apply/Ok
<apokryphos> it's a menu option
<sdolnack> there is though--why woudln't there be an apply/ok?
<sdolnack> it brings up a configure box
<thelostbyte_> help.. i just added skim panel applet and i dont see my kicker now ?
<apokryphos> sdolnack: go to the exact place I mentioned.
<sdolnack> oh nevermind
<sdolnack> yes
<sdolnack> i goot it
<Gistybit> hm what are the kubuntu repository urls?.. i can't seem to find it anywhere
<sdolnack> but it's silly--it's not really transparent, it just shows the background
<sdolnack> whuddup wit dat?
<nik> hello
<apokryphos> Gistybit: the main ones? They're the same as ubuntu
<apokryphos> sdolnack: fake transparency, yes.
<apokryphos> KDE apps aren't made to use real transparency or Xgl etc stuff yet
<Gistybit> apokryphos: oh ok.. i just read that amarok 1.4 was in the kubuntu repository.. but only 1.3.9 i slisted.. multiverse added tho
<rigonatti> apokryphos..... the ubuntu faq dont use Kubuntu as example ...
<rigonatti> use ubuntu with synaptics
<nik> I removed some packages I didn't need...evms for example - but there is still a evms script in /etc/init.d ... how come?
<crimsun_> Gistybit: 1.4.0a is on kubuntu.org
<apokryphos> Gistybit: for extra things like amarok 1.4 they will be in other repositories
<apokryphos> Gistybit: /msg ubotu latest amarok
<apokryphos> rigonatti: go to the DapperUpgrades page it links to
<apokryphos> it tells you what Kubuntu users should do
<Gistybit> apokryphos: crimsun_: thx
<apokryphos> nik: you didn't purge it. To remove all config files as well you have to purge
<Rainier> hello
<nik> apokryphos: I used: sudo aptitude --purge remove <foo>
<sdolnack> so in other words xgl is going to be real handy once it's actually usable on a normal system
<EvilIdler> Is an init.d script considered a config file by dpkg?
<apokryphos> nik: sudo aptitude purge <package>
<apokryphos> nik: or sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<nik> ops ;)
<nik> thx
<apokryphos> sdolnack: indeed
<apokryphos> sdolnack: and, also, when kde takes full advantage of the possibilities it offers
<sdolnack> yeah.  It didn't seem to work well when i tried it
<apokryphos> depends almost entirely on your card, atm
<sdolnack> i've got an ati radeon x300 (128mb), a gig of ram, and a 1.6ghz pentium M.  Will that run it?
<sdolnack> did i misconfig it?
<sdolnack> it's just that when i opened an xgl session everything was so SLOW! like scrolling text in kde moved at like 3 fps
<sdolnack> 'twas ridiculous
<apokryphos> ideally NVidias work best with it, but a lot of people use it with ATIs and it works ok with many Intel cards too
<apokryphos> sdolnack: yes, I hear the ATI driver isn't very well supported for it
<sdolnack> ahh
<apokryphos> NVidia, Intel, then ATI
<sdolnack> drat
* Snake steps in to see if anyone needs help
<sdolnack> i could use some help w/ amarok snake
<sdolnack> do you know how I could make the progress bar wider?  it's too tiny
<sdolnack> or to move it to the top
<Rainier> could anyone help me please?
<s1> how do you ignore joins, quitsa nd parts in konversation?
<sdolnack> would i need to delve into the source code to modify that?
<Rainier> i get this strange message when i install/remove packages
<apokryphos> sdolnack: not without coding :P
<sdolnack> sheeit
<Rainier> after installing xfce
<Snake> sdolnack: all I could think is to recompie with a diffrent coding..
<GazzaK> does anyone have xgl working in kubuntu?
<apokryphos> Rainier: what is it?
<sdolnack> that sux0rs
<Snake> sdolnack: theres no in program settings
<Snake> yea
<apokryphos> GazzaK: yes
<sdolnack> haha GazzaK i've been asking that for liek a week
<sdolnack> and wow this is the first iv'e gotten a "yes", let alone 2
<Rainier> apokryphos: i installed xfce and now everytime i install/remove packages i get this message several times
<Rainier> apokryphos: ** (process:14922): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<GazzaK> I tried today, and succeeded...... in breaking my install :p
<sdolnack> it didn't work for me.  I backtracked and just removed everythign i'd installed in adept
<apokryphos> Rainier: curious. Is that all it says?
<jonathan_> Hey, anybody here tried Vista yet?
<Snake> s1: settings, configure, Chat Window, hide join/part/nick events
<Snake> jonathan_: I did
<apokryphos> jonathan_: it proved to be impossible to install on about 3 of my systems
<jonathan_> What did you think?
<Snake> To unstable atm
<GazzaK> jonathan_, I got the iso, but then broke my machine, and forgot to copy it to my NAS box :p
<tehuti> ok my Fn + F4 hotkey will wake my sleeping ThinkPad but won't put it to sleep
<jonathan_> I got it on this one, I dont like it
<Rainier> apokryphos: nop it does install and remove, with all the messages that implies, but that appears many times in between only with different process numbers each time
<jonathan_> It is a HUGE resorce hog
<crimsun_> tehuti: does ``sudo pmi action suspend''? work?
<sdolnack> why would you DUMP Kubuntu for vista?  :-P
<apokryphos> Rainier: try asking in #ubuntu
<GazzaK> but if you have those resources, is it nice?
<Rainier> ok thanx
<sdolnack> what practical purpose does vista serve at this point though
<Snake> jonathan_: mine was way to unstable, explorer kept crashing on me and my 2.8 ghz was idling at 60%
<jonathan_> I wouldn't
<sdolnack> i mean compatability must be awful at this point
<apokryphos> sdolnack: you have to try it out to hate it properly :P
<sdolnack> lol
<Snake> sdolnack: its not that bad, but it is definatly hatealbe
<Snake> able*
<sdolnack> who said i hated it properly?
<Snake> Their 3d mode doesnt even anti-alaise
<Snake> its sad
<Snake> and I cant spell ;)
<apokryphos> sdolnack: just talking about my own purpose for trying it ;-)
<sdolnack> MS is sad
<sdolnack> hahahah
<sdolnack> check it off your "things to hate" list :-P
<tehuti> crimsun_, yeah that worked
<jonathan_> I have a amd athlon 2800 and 512mb of ram and a nvidia mx4000, so it's decent. And Vista was so slooowww on it
<Snake> My purpose was to get a jump on n00bs so that id be able to trouble shoot them, but I think its like XP enough for me to pull it off without it :)
<Snake> jonathan_: atleast a gig man.
<Snake> of RAM
<sdolnack> but serously though
<sdolnack> 've only had kubuntu for  week and already i haaaaate booting in windows
<sdolnack> coz it's so damn slow compared to Kubuntu
<sdolnack> aqnd i'm not even running initng
<jonathan_> Vista had to increase my vertual memory
<Snake> rofl
<sdolnack> i would but i can't seem to enabmle my wireless card with it...
<Snake> XGL + Ubuntu = Love
<tehuti> how can I link "pmi action suspend" to Fn + F4?
<sdolnack> XGL + sdolnack = o.O
<jonathan_> what is xgl?
<sdolnack> pretty grafx
<sdolnack> and a rotating 3d-cube desktop!!
<Snake> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<sdolnack> so each desktop is one face and it like spins
<apokryphos> jonathan_: new xserver architecture layered on top of opengl
<sdolnack> ok yeah that tinyurl thing def wasn't there when i tried a week ago
<sdolnack> haha
<jonathan_> I'll check that out
<Snake> lol
<Snake> sdolnack: believe it or not we update ubotu
<Snake> :P
<Snake> This isnt debian
<jonathan_> Anyway, I think M$ really svrewed up with Vista
<jonathan_> screwed
<sdolnack> # It appears that you might need a 9800 or better ATI right now.
<sdolnack> # It appears there may be problems with Mobility users (laptops)
<Snake> jonathan_: give them time to clean it up, no way would they release it in its current stae
<sdolnack> # It appears that you might need a 9800 or better ATI right now.
<sdolnack> # It appears there may be problems with Mobility users (laptops)
<sdolnack> ack i ddi that twice
<sdolnack> but yeah, last time i checked it said it worked well w/ (my) x300
<sdolnack> gahh
<Snake> Dappper Flight 5 was more stable than their beta 2
<Snake> thats really bad
<sdolnack> LOL
<sdolnack> are there any drawbax to using dapper over breezy?
<Snake> not that ive found
<sdolnack> or hoary
<sdolnack> or whatever was the latest before dapper
<Snake> Dapper is faster, easier, and sleeker
<EvilIdler> Newer, too
<Snake> With more hardware support too
<sdolnack> and it's one three three sevener
<kwwii> and prettier
<Snake> kwwii: no need to say that, its in the name ;)
<Snake> (Dapper)
<sdolnack> it's more dap than hoary was :-P
<sdolnack> it's dappER
<Snake> its a well dressed duck :P (or dragon)
<Snake> i prefer dragon
<EvilIdler> The only drawback is that there is no Z or X in the name. Marketing likes that sort of thing..
<Snake> Xubuntu?
<EvilIdler> Ducks are easier to catch.
<GazzaK> Snake, wow, thanks, just reading that howto
<kwwii> night all
<Snake> GazzaK: dont thank me, thank ubotu (!botsnack)
<sdolnack> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<GazzaK> i'll bookmark that and try that soon
<sdolnack> awww!! that was so cute
<sdolnack> !botsnack
<Snake> lol
<sdolnack> oh now he's all cranky
<Snake> !botsnack
<GazzaK> whats the botsnack?
<Snake> GazzaK: just thanking the bot
<GazzaK> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks gazzak :)
<Snake> :)
<sdolnack> it makes the soulless piece of code println a colon and a right parens
<GazzaK> does it log it?
<Snake> It logs everything
<GazzaK> hehe
<sdolnack> but does it increment how many botsnax it has or something
<Bassetts> can anyone here help
<Snake> Bassetts: with?
<Bassetts> i need to make a html file in terminal
<Snake> Bassetts: use vi
<Bassetts> and i need it to put in some html for me, without opening nano or vi or anything
<sdolnack> why not use kwrite and save as  html
<sdolnack> oh
<Snake> hmm
<Bassetts> like $ make filename.html html to go into file
<Snake> No idea :(
<Bassetts> ok =(
<Snake> Bassetts: try this
<Bassetts> thanks anyway, atleast you replied =) =P
<Bassetts> ok
<Snake> Bassetts: "echo html you want >> filename.html"
<Bassetts> nice one
<Snake> I dunno if that will suit your needs, but its something
<sdolnack> wha'ts the point of vim? it doesn't even highlight code! :-P
<Bassetts> it works perfect
<sdolnack> lightweight shmightweight
<GazzaK> anyways, thanks and good night
<Bassetts> cheers Snake
<Snake> Yep
<Snake> night GazzaK
<Snake> sdolnack: then you dont have it configured right :P you can get diffrent profiles and stuff, its quite amazing what vim can do
<Snake> just requires a lot of tweaking
<sdolnack> what are the ups? as opposed to like kate or kwrite
<sdolnack> or gedit
<sdolnack> or what have you
<John-Z> What's the best terminal application for Kubuntu?
<Snake> Just preferabilty
<John-Z> or for linux for that matter?
<Snake> I personally like kate
<Snake> John-Z: imo?? top
<John-Z> Top?
<John-Z> As in the unix command top.
<Snake> type top in a terminal
<sdolnack> what dont' you like about konsole?
<John-Z> No no no.
<Snake> nonono?
<John-Z> Im not aksing your favorite unix command.
<John-Z> Actual terminal, like konsole
<Snake> OHHH
<Snake> ROFL
<John-Z> yeah..
<John-Z> I was like "top?" wtf?
<Snake> I like gnomes terminal, not sure what its called
<John-Z> I'd like to customize konsole so that it is bordless and transparent..
<John-Z> havent found a way to do that yet.
<EvilIdler> I prefer Xterm. No frills, no surprises :)
<Snake> Gnome terminal supports links, tabs, and everything else konsole does + more
<sdolnack> you can't do transparency can you yet?
<sdolnack> we were just discussing this 15 min ago :-P
<Snake> Not true trans
<John-Z> nope.
<Snake> Not without XGL
<John-Z> Its weird.
<sdolnack> i want real transparency, not the background
<sdolnack> i wanna see the windows below it
<Snake> yea, you need XGL for real
<John-Z> indeed..
<visik7> oh composit should be enought
<Snake> alt + shift + mouse scroll in XGL = pwnage
<visik7> to get transparency in konsole
<sdolnack> OMG snake stop you're killing me!!
<sdolnack> composit?
<Snake> sdolnack: ?
<Snake> to much math?
<sdolnack> i'm jealous!!
<Snake> :P
<visik7> maybe component
<visik7> can't remember the name
<RawSewage> my Konsole is fullscreen, borderless, and transparent
<RawSewage> you dont need anything extra
<nico8481> anyone uses skim?
<RawSewage> why do you think Konsole cant be transparent?
<ColonelPanic001> Does kubuntu have an app to edit partitons, such as the one used on install?
<visik7> I don't use konsole anymore since I've discover yakuake
<ColonelPanic001> <3 aterm
<Snake> yakuake ROCKS
<Snake> I love yakuake
<RawSewage> Yakuake doesnt have the shortcuts I need
<RawSewage> Like allowing me to configure ctrl+v for paste, etc
<Snake> RawSewage... intresting name
<RawSewage> with Konsole, I just press F12, and there it is, full screen , borderless, transparent
<sheldonc> this is offtopic, but im looking for an external HD enclosure that doubles as a NAS... any suggestions?
<Snake> hehe
<RawSewage> Yakuake would load faster, obviously
<RawSewage> since its already running
<haider> ColonelPanic001: apt-get install qtparted
<ColonelPanic001> haider: thank you :)
<Snake> God I wish they had winamp for linux
<sdolnack> what is yakuake?
<Snake> sdolnack: ever played quake?
<ColonelPanic001> Snake: xmms or amarak isn't meeting what you need?
<luksan> Snake: it's called XMMS
<Snake> XMMS is NOTHING like winamp any more
<luksan> it's exactly like Winamp
<EvilIdler> Why would anyone want Winamp? It's a resource hog!
<sheldonc> Snake: what winamp feature are you looking for
<Snake> XMMS plays music, amarok is great, but I ke the winamp layout
<funkja> is there an easy way to upgrade my version of GTK?
<haider> luksan: no Winamp is better that XMMS buuut amarok is better than Winamp
<luksan> amaroK ;-)
<ColonelPanic001> Personally, I recently discovered amarak, and I think it's friggin great
<Snake> sdolnack: just the layout :) but amarok takes care of the rest
<ColonelPanic001> so far, at least
<ColonelPanic001> :)
<Snake> Amarok rocks too
<haider> sorry :)
<luksan> that's pretty much what everyone says
<Rainier> only thing i miss in xmms is to play videos
<sdolnack> Snake: never did do pc gaming much; never did quake
<luksan> but there could be some improvements made to amaroK, esp. when it comes to the podcast area
<EvilIdler> Amarok keeps crashing on me while updating a network share
<sheldonc> Snake: the winamp interface is garbage :) but i like the plugins available for it
<sdolnack> Snake: although i'm downloa--I mean, uh, purchasing System Shock 2 as we speak
<sdolnack> or type.  whatever
<Snake> sdolnack: ah, well yakuake is a drop down terminal that scrolls in for the top the screen when called
<Snake> its nice
<Snake> from the top**
<Snake> sdolnack: SS2 is a GREAT game
<ColonelPanic001> damnit, qtparted is crashing when reading this NTFS-formatted drive
<Snake> ColonelPanic001: try gparted?
<sdolnack> Snake--i hear! I'm very very excited
<ColonelPanic001> I jsut want to delete the NTFS partition and reformat it all with ext3 or whatnot
<Snake> Gparted seems more stable to me
<sdolnack> VERY exccited
<ColonelPanic001> I'll try it, Snake, thanks
<sdolnack> it's supposed to be like an action/fps/rpg
<luksan> ColonelPanic001: you mean reiserfs
<sdolnack> AND it runs near-flawlessly in wine from what i've read
<sdolnack> i just wish American McGee's alice would too
<Snake> WOW wie runs it!?
<ColonelPanic001> luksan: just for you, sure. I'll format it with reiser. :P
<sdolnack> ss2? it's supposed to
<Snake> It wont even run in XP
<Snake> lol
<Snake> or ME iirc
<ColonelPanic001> gparted seems to be okay. thanks!
<luksan> ColonelPanic001: just don't use Reiser4
<sdolnack> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=2270
<EvilIdler> Snake: I've had SS2 running in XP
<Snake> Then again dune 2000 doesnt run on windows XP either, wine loves it
<sdolnack> damn--looks like someone just tried it today and it's broken
<Snake> EvilIdler: but i herd its a biatch
<sdolnack> you knoiw what pwns all? Grim freakin Fandango
<ColonelPanic001> luksan: ha, I was just about to ask. Why, out of curiosity? I've run resier, but not reiser4 before
<ColonelPanic001> and I don't do anything fancy with it anyway, I just use it
<EvilIdler> Snake: Never had any problems, but I always keep a nocd handy before I even buy a game :)
<Snake> EvilIdler: odd... everyone else in the world needed a XP compt exe
<Snake> :P
<Snake> brb
<ColonelPanic001> luksan: actually, would you mind if I PMed you? Just to keep the channel a bit less crowded.
<EvilIdler> Snake: I haven't been using this new-fangled patching nonsense ;)
<luksan> ColonelPanic001: i heard reiser4 was unstable
<Pupeno> Hello.
<luksan> ColonelPanic001: but other than that i don't know anything about it
<Pupeno> I can't get php to work. Whenever I try to access a php files it just downloads it. Apache doesn't interpret it.
<sdolnack> Pupeno: hello
<ColonelPanic001> ah. Good enough
<Pupeno> I've installed libapache2-mod-php5, enabled the module, checked the mime types. Apache shows PHP 5 in the signature.
<Pupeno> any ideas ?
<ColonelPanic001> Pupeno: I would have suggested checking the mime types... :\
<ColonelPanic001> heh
<Pupeno> ColonelPanic001: done.
<ColonelPanic001> this is in ubuntu, right? Stupid question probably, but just checking...
<bobesponja> Pupeno: did you try with firefox?
<Pupeno> ColonelPanic001: yes, Ubuntu.
<ColonelPanic001> I had this problem with gentoo before, but I'm afraid I can't remember the solution I found to work.
<sdolnack> do most ppl have a gui for vim, or do they run it in the terminal?
<Pupeno> bobesponja: I've tried Epiphany, shouldn't be too diferent.
<ColonelPanic001> sdolnack: depsnds on what I'm doing. For most stuff, I use gvim. For quick config file editing and whatnot, just plain vim
<bobesponja> Pupeno: did you restarted apache?
<Pupeno> outch... firefox works.
<Pupeno> bobesponja: several times.
<sdolnack> ahh
<sdolnack> what you like about gvim over kate or kwrite?
<bobesponja> Pupeno: then you need to check konqueror file type assoc
<sdolnack> wow--that was really friggin fast, opening a file in vim
<sdolnack> imma use this from now on instead of kwrite
<ColonelPanic001> vim is spiffy :D
<Pupeno> bobesponja: I wasn't using konqueror, I was using epiphany.
<Pupeno> thanks anyway.
<sdolnack> no it's not.  VIM is about as unspiffy as you can get
<sdolnack> but it's fast
<Snake> lol
<ColonelPanic001> I like vim.
<ColonelPanic001> We must fight to the death.
<ColonelPanic001> :P
<Snake> sdolnack: as I said, vim is good if you know how to use it/how to configure it
<GullyFoyle> anyone know how i can get dapper to recognize my soundcard?  it stopped working when i "upgraded" to dapper
<bobesponja> Pupeno: ok then the problem was with epiphany obviously :)
<sdolnack> now someone needs to make a vi mod called vigor
<sdolnack> and we're set
<ColonelPanic001> sdolnack: I don't think any browser should ever be able to get php source, though. I'd still expect a server-side problem somehow
<sdolnack> ColonelPanic001: what do you mean?
<Snake> Woah woah woah.... what browser can boost PHP source?
<EvilIdler> Yeah, if you're fed PHP source, it's a server config problem
<ColonelPanic001> exactly
<sdolnack> i'm konfused
<ColonelPanic001> The server should be execting it before the browser ever sees it
<Snake> If your GIVIN PHP source, the server isnt running PHP
<ColonelPanic001> Apache shouldn't ever send it.
<ColonelPanic001> either PHP isn't running, or there's some config problem
<Snake> yea
<bobesponja> did you actually try to download the PHP and check if it showed the sourced? maybe it only show the generated HTML or a blank file
<Snake> Brb I gotta read this article
<l_r> i do not remember where i can access the multimedia configuration dialog box (to choose the backend between xine, totem, etc...). any idea?
<sdolnack> so now that i've gotten from pushing the power button to using apps to like 60 seconds w/ kubuntu..... how do i do that w/ xp too? :-P
<sdolnack> dont' you all LOVE how XP's desktop comes up and you can move the mouse, but you still can't open or run programs for like 30 seconds?
<Snake> sdolnack: KDE 3.5.3 is like that, it makes me sad :(
<Snake> sdolnack: you can see your desktop, but its still "loading"
<EvilIdler> sdolnack: Signs of a system in active use ;)
<Snake> but 5.3 is fast as a hell
<RogueJediX> sdolnack: Popup speech bubbles. You forgot those. My personal favourite peeve
<luksan> 5.3
<Snake> as a hell... that sounds like a bad translaton
<Snake> :P
<sdolnack> kde 3.5.3 is like that and 3.5.2 is not?
<luksan> i haven't had a chance to get that one yet ;-)
<Snake> sdolnack: correct
<sdolnack> wtf would they do that for
<sdolnack> that's one of the things i looooove about linux!!
<sdolnack> let's all complain so they'll remove this
<Snake> same
<Snake> I think theres a setting somewhere, i hear, but I cant find it
<l_r> where can i choose the backend multimedia playback from within the kde dialog boxes?
<sdolnack> how fast is 5.3? i mean i just installed linux a week ago
<Snake> Very fast
<sdolnack> i doubt i've installed that much software that it'd run noticeably faster
<Snake> Very very fast.
<Snake> sdolnack: heres my comp
<Snake> Sysinfo for 'dapper': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: PentiumIII(Coppermine) at 647 MHz (1295 bogomips), , RAM: 497/503MB, 110 proc's, 3.5d up
<Snake> and I noticed a HUGE speed boost
<raven301> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<sdolnack> can vmware be used to run win on linux?
<raven301> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Snake> yes
<sdolnack> Snake: is there a sysinfo command?
<Snake> ubotu: tell raven301 about message the bot
<sdolnack> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Snake> sdolnack: whatcha mean?
<Snake> sdolnack: to display what I just did?
<sdolnack> can i type something in terminal that'll spit that info out in a neat little package?
<sdolnack> yeah
<sdolnack> to display what you just did
<sdolnack> how's vmware work running windows on linux?  compared to wine?
<Snake> sdolnack: thats a script in konversation, but you can get the same results using things like "top" and "uname -a"
<sdolnack> Sysinfo for 'Yggdrasil': Linux 2.6.15-23-686 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)Mprocessor1.60GHz at 798 MHz (1597 bogomips), , RAM: 762/1010MB, 124 proc's, 1.1d up
<sdolnack> oh wow!!
<ColonelPanic001> hehe
<Snake> :)
<ColonelPanic001> I just discovered that today, too
<TMS\> hi, utf8 is all nice and all that, but how do I go about changing to 8859-15?
<sdolnack> 3.5.2... i'm in the stoneage
<sdolnack> haha
<Snake> Uptime: 3 days, 5 hours and 53 minutes
<Snake> rofl
<l_r> where can i find the dialog box to choose the multimedia backend? i remember i saw one somewhere, but i cannot find it anymore in the various kde menus
<sdolnack> how does my system look everyone??!!
<sdolnack> how ridiculous is it that i have a gig of ram and a 1.6ghz processor
<sdolnack> can you say "wasted potential"?
<Snake> sdolnack: about a year old
<Snake> :-P
<sdolnack> a year to the month, i believe
<Snake> damn im good
<sdolnack> well I'M running the 686 kernel so HA!
<John-Z> does yakuake do true transparency?
<sdolnack> nothing does
<sdolnack> without xgl
<sdolnack> apparentl
<sdolnack> y
<raven301> Snake: Did I do something wrong?
<John-Z> what is xgl?
<samuli> TMS\: do you mean in irc or in general?
<Snake> ubotu: tell John-Z about XGL
<Snake> John-Z: check ur msgs
<sdolnack> cna anyone do ubotu commands?
<sdolnack> or just you
<samuli> everyone
<RogueJediX> ubotu: tell me about xgl
<Snake> Anyone
<Ademan> anyone here use svn with kdevelop?
<Snake> sdolnack: im just a regular user like you :) :P
<TMS\> samuli: in general
<sdolnack> w00t
<sdolnack> ubotu: tell RogueJediX about XGL
<Snake> ....
<Snake> sdolnack: dont abuse it
<RogueJediX> sdolnack: Thanks, but I got it already
<sdolnack> i know haha
<sdolnack> 'twill be abused not
<sdolnack> god i love this linux thing
<Snake> oo time to help someone on qunu with ubuntu
<Snake> brb
<sdolnack> so would you recommend, uh, "upgrading" to 5.3?
<Snake> sdolnack: are you on dapper?
<Stage> The success of a operating system like Linux depends much on the community.
<Stage> I've made bad experience with Linux-Community today... :-(
<Ademan> sdolnack: what does he want? he should wait for AIGLX imho
<Stage> Maybe because I've asked the german Linux-Users?
<Ademan> Stage: what happened?
<crimsun_> Stage: the community is comprised of "people", so of course you may have great and awful experiences.
<Stage> Some people just told me a big piece of shit.
<sdolnack> Snake: i am on dapper
<sdolnack> Ademan: waht does who want?
<Snake> sdolnack: then read this
<Ademan> sdolnack: RogueJediX
<Snake> ubotu: tell sdolnack about kde3.5.3
<RogueJediX> Yeah, Ademan?
<Ademan> Stage: are you having a problem?
<ColonelPanic001> btw, thanks for all the help guys. I'm pretty impressed by the ease of use in Kubuntu.
<sdolnack> kde3.5.3 is, like, totally, to upgrade to KDE3.5.3
<John-Z> snake, thanks. Im installing xgl now.
<sdolnack> that makes no sense
<Ademan> RogueJediX: I was wondering what your question about XGL was
<sdolnack> John-Z: what vid card you have?
<John-Z> Does anyone have a ATI driver config I can use for my XGL setup.
<Stage> I had a problem but at the moment everything seems to be working.
<John-Z> ati
<sdolnack> Ademan: he wondered what it was
<RogueJediX> Ademan: Nothing, just taking a look, is all
<TMS\> samuli?
<sdolnack> John-Z:  i think you have to use fglrx
<John-Z> Yep.
<samuli> TMS\: sorry, dude I don't know how to.
<raven301> What do you do with this error http://pastebin.com/703399 when you run apt-get update ??
<John-Z> I installed it.
<Stage> Instead of using my Laptop for routing into Wireless LAN, I've plugged a cable between router and desktop.
<Ademan> RogueJediX: oh, i'd reccomend against just just fyi
<John-Z> But I need to edit my xorg.. the wiki didnt include an ATI secion, just nvidia
<sdolnack> RogueJediX: me too, at the moment; give it a few months and then come back.  i'ts not very stable atm
<RogueJediX> Ademan: Yeah, I've heard it's a bit unstable at the moment
<samuli> TMS\: probably a single command in terminal is all you need to do, search google :)
<sdolnack> hahaha took the words right outta my fingers
<Ademan> RogueJediX: well not only that, AIGLX looks far more promising, a lot of the community has a lot of big problems with XGL
<Stage> I need the connection first to do a full update and then install the drivers for my USB-WLAN-Dongle on desktop.
<RogueJediX> Yeah, I read my RSS feeds. I'm l33t :P
<RogueJediX> Ademan: What's the difference between it and xgl?
<Stage> So my first idea was to use the laptop for routing and doing it without plugging a cable between desktop and router.
<samuli> raven301: you need to get the keys for those repositories
<Ademan> RogueJediX: the fundamental approach they take to achieving those special compositioning effects
<ColonelPanic001> RogueJediX: kan u teach m3 2 reed rss so I kan b |337? :P
<samuli> raven301: might be easier just to chance your repositories to something that won't need the keys.
<raven301> samuli: I used http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sdolnack> Sysinfo for 'Yggdrasil': Linux 2.6.15-23-686 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)Mprocessor1.60GHz at 798 MHz (1597 bogomips), , RAM: 822/1010MB, 127 proc's, 1.1d up
<samuli> raven301: do it again and use country near to you.
<TMS\> samuli: yes, Ive searched for like 30 minutes now
<raven301> samuli: I did
<raven301> that
<RogueJediX> ColonelPanic001: N0 w4y, d00d. Th3n th3r3'd b3 2 1337s. W3 w00ldn't be 1337, w3'd b3 2674
<TMS\> its not like I didnt do that before coming in here
<ColonelPanic001> I can't even read that :(
<ColonelPanic001> lol
<Ademan> RogueJediX: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/RenderingProject/aiglx   and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIGLX
<samuli> TMS\: right, sorry dude :)
<RogueJediX> Ademan: Thanks
<RogueJediX> ColonelPanic001: Good. Because it took me like a minute to type it :)
<Ademan> RogueJediX: no problem, AIGLX is even less mature than XGL, but i think its way more promising
<samuli> TMS\: something I came up with quick googling: charset="ISO-8859-15"
<sdolnack> what's the name of the kde 3.5.3 pkg?
<ports> grr
<sdolnack> i can't find it on adept
* sdolnack is embarassed
<Snake> sdolnack: just do what the page says, you dont need to know the name
<RogueJediX> sdolnack: I think you have to add an extra repository for it
<ports> there was a guide to installing ndiswrapper and a broadcom card for Breezy on the Ubuntuforums.org website.. anyone remember it?
<Snake> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> well, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Snake> :)
<Bassetts> whats the teminal equivlent of IPCONFIG /RENEW
<Snake> ifconfig
<Snake> actually
<Snake> sudo dhclient
<TMS\> samuli: doesnt work
<Bassetts> ok
<Stage> sudo /etc/initr.d/./networking restart does a complete reinitialization of all network interfaces, right?
<exhale> does anyone have some tip on getting a scratched cd-rw to work?
<Bassetts> Snake, is it possible to change my modems ip
<samuli> sdnolnack, you need to add kde 3.5.3 dapper repository to your sources.list and then update.
<sdolnack> ohhhh duh i'm so out o fit today
<Snake> Bassetts: sudo ifconfig <device name here> <ip here>
<sdolnack> Snake: do you recommend upgrading?
<sdolnack> Snake: you personally?
<Stage> exhale: try another drive or put it in the freezer for some minutes.
<Bassetts> Snake: e.g the equiv of this: http://forums.ntlhell.co.uk/index.php?s=&showtopic=43330&view=findpost&p=185458
<exhale> hmm freezer eye..
<xenblend> hey can anyone tell me why, on dapper, the mouse pointer turns into a large white square??
<exhale> Stage, should i put it in the freezer before or *after* i wrote to it?
<samuli> sdolnack: check the instructions on www.kde.org.. To me it was worth upgrading.
<Stage> before you want to read from it.
<Snake> sdolnack: I would, but remeber those on the cutting edge should expect to bleed, I offer no guarentees of a clean upgrade
<exhale> k.. thx
<xenblend> hey can anyone tell me why, on dapper, the mouse pointer turns into a large white square??
<ports> grr
<samuli> sdolnack: kde 3.5.3 is a bit faster and is mainly a bug fix release so it should be ok.
<xst> After I upgraded to dapper my firefox keeps crashing all the time. That is, it stalls. Anyone else having this problem?
<exhale> how come 3.5.3 hasnt been added to the official repos?
<Bassetts> Snake is there commands like that in terminal?
<sdolnack> iunno
<sdolnack> xst: use swiftfox
<sdolnack> you'll thank me for it ;-)
<exhale> what the heck if that lol
<Snake> Bassetts: one second
<Bassetts> ipconfig/release and
<Bassetts> renew
<samuli> exhale, probably because dapper development team didn't have time to thoroughly test it.
<Snake> exhale: we dont update anything until the next release, we lock down the repos after release
<exhale> well, he has no reason to run it unless he's running an amd cpu
<exhale> Snake, :(
<Snake> exhale: then were sure that the release is stable
<Snake> exhale: you can still upgrade yourself though if you want
<Snake> !+kde3.5.3
<ubotu> somebody said kde3.5.3 was to upgrade to KDE3.5.3, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<samuli> Snake, that's not quite true.. backports will have updated programs and I'm sure kde will find it's way there.
<exhale> Snake, let me suggest that you  let firefox in by default on next release :)
<Snake> samuli: tru.dat
<samuli> exhale, Why would anyone want that? :D
<samuli> exhale, it's slow and unstable in kde.
<Snake> exhale: actually I believe we DID allow firefox 1.5.4 into the repos
<exhale> well... why would anyone want to use the #2 most populair webbrowser? :D
<Stage> I would find it good if the linux-wlan-ng-driver package would be in default.
<exhale> Snake, its in the repos but not installed
<Snake> Bassetts: im not really sure. :( sorry
<sdolnack> Snake: i put the source in the sources list, and now it says there are 82 pkgs upgradeable; do I just upgrade them to upgrade to 3.5.3?
<Snake> exhale: its not part of the Kubuntu-desktop
<Bassetts> ok Snake
<flo> question about the whole package idea... let's say i want to install banshee on my system i do apt-get install banshee. it will automatically select some more pack. for it to work...
<samuli> sdolnack: yeah.
<exhale> yea but other kde distros include it
<Snake> exhale: its technically part of gnome, so it is around with ubuntu
<flo> that's great so far...
<samuli> sdolnack: might as well do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to be on the safe side.
<flo> but now what if i want to remove banshee ? i do apt-get remove banshee but it will only remove banshee not the pack. that came with it..
<xenblend> have multiple desktops been taken out in kde dapper?
<Snake> sdolnack: update them all
<sdolnack> safe side? what's unsafe about adept?
<thoreauputic> flo: deborphan and debfoster are your friends :)
#kubuntu 2007-06-04
<__Chris> I have a machine that had Ubuntu and XP on it.  I had to reload XP, and now I don't get the GRUB menu?  Do I have to reload Ubuntu, or is there another easier fix?  Thanks
<__Chris> Anyone here?
<benjamin> on my computer its very slow, not useable, and the plugins dont work .. .
<mantan> _chris, what were the XP installation settings?
<BluesKaj> __Chris, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<__Chris> Mantan - What do you mean?  It was on its own partition
<mantan> well you might have wiped all the partitions
<mantan> XP isn't exactly versatile with partitions
<__Chris> Mantan - I don't think so, there were two UNKNOWNS when I did it.
<greg_g> dr_willis: ok, I got that working (required an actual restart of the computer) thanks
<jzilla> or you might have wiped your MBR with the reinstall of xp
<ubuntu_> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU3.20GHz at 3199 MHz (6399 bogomips), , RAM: 492/503MB, 125 proc's, 55.33min up
<mantan> My copy forces me to wipe the whole drive
<mantan> although it can leave space
<greg_g> dr_willis: wonder if you can help me with something else related.  How does one change the screen resolution of kdm/gdm.  My resolution is set correctly in both gnome and kde, but when I boot or restart X, the login screen is set to a larger size and text is thus blury
<mantan> in anycase alexey: I'm having problems trying to get my alsa driver
<BluesKaj> __Chris, another suggestion ..if possible DL and burn Supergrub cd , or my fav which has a lot of options. Ultimate Boot Disc
<greg_g> dr_willis: did you leave?
<__Chris> Okay!  Thanks everyone!
<mantan> in anycase I'm having problems trying to get my alsa driver
<greg_g> well, if he is, could someone else look at my question above concerning resolution and gdm/kdm?
<trakinas> back
<Allysan> blechhh
<ubuntu_> os[Linux 2.6.20-15-generic - Debian 4.0 - Ubuntu DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu ( http://www.ubuntu.com )]  | up[59 minutes]  | cpu[Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz SMP (2 processors), 3199.893 MHz (12803.8 bogomips)]  |  | chipset[Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)]  | mem[497.15/503.17 MB (98.8%)]  | video[ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 ND [Radeon 9700 Pro]  at 1792x1344 (32 bits)]  | opengl[Mesa DRI R300 20060815
<ubuntu_> AGP 1x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL powered by Tungsten Graphics, Inc. with driver 1.3 Mesa 6.5.2]  | xchat[Version: Client is not XChat!]  | [sysinfo-dg 1.1-DocTrax_1.46] 
<BluesKaj> !paste | ubuntu_,
<ubotu> ubuntu_,: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<trakinas> yo: any sucess?
<trakinas> does anyone knows about including another linux system into grub?
<kal> hi
<BluesKaj> trakinas, if grub sees the partition and  /boot/grub/menu.lst is not hiding the menu (hiddenmenu ) , yes .
<icf7> trakinas: Have a look in /etc/grub/menu.lst . Search for "95/98/NT/2000" , below is an example for other Linux systems
<BluesKaj> for some reason the grubmenu becomes hidden when grub is reinstalled after a windows install
<BluesKaj> altho grub will automatically boot into kubuntu, after grub has been reinstalled
<icf7> uncommenting hiddenmenu does not work?
<BluesKaj> icf7, yes it does
<BluesKaj> I had to do it , but it's a bug that I had to discover for myself
<BluesKaj> didn't have that prob in edgy
<BluesKaj> why would grub hide the menu by default ...i fail to understand the reasoning there
<DocTrax___> the file /etc/lsb-release is not well formatted
<trakinas> icf7: thanks!! :] 
<DocTrax___> it should contain one line like "Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty" or only 7.04
<jordo23_> How do I install Gnome under Kubuntu without installing the meta packages that will switch it over to Ubuntu..??
<dr_willis> you can always set the splash and other things back
<dr_willis> thats all it really does is set the splash screen and gdm. and it asks about gdm.
<asa> This is ___Chris, thanks guys!  I got it back!  Woo Hoo!
<Dutchy> I was wondering if anyone could tell me in which package knotify resides? I installed amarok under gnome and i told a knotify window in amarok to do something and now everything i get a message box, amarok hangs
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, gnome-desktop-environment ... or will that take over ?
<jzilla> 32bit or 64bit
<dr_willis> jzilla:  i see no need for most people - to use 64bit
<dr_willis> BluesKaj:  i always install ubuntu , then kubuntu-desktop then xubuntu-desktop :)
<BluesKaj> personally I went with 32 bit due to hardware recognition probs in 64
<BluesKaj> xubuntu-desktop ?
<ubuntu_> hello
<dr_willis> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<dr_willis> Howdy
<ubuntu_> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> ahh yes , Xfce ...tried that once ...for a short time :)
<trakinas> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu_> i french and i whant to intal mosila
<BluesKaj> trakinas, is your pc autobooting into kubuntu now ?
<ubuntu_> how ?
<BluesKaj> !fr | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubuntu_> thanks
<BluesKaj> np
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, I saw someone talking about it the other day. Some program, Kolor something. Anyone?
<K-Ryan> The equivalent of Paint for Linux
<BluesKaj> KolourPaint
<K-Ryan> Ah
<dr_willis> I miss good old DeluxePaint
<dr_willis> :)
<K-Ryan> Oh it had the u, that's why it didn't work.
<trakinas> K-Ryan: there is also tuxpaint
<BluesKaj> it's in the kde pkg , K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> I don't have it though BluesKaj
* K-Ryan shrugs
<trakinas> K-Ryan: yes! britsh english.... coloUr
<trakinas> =P
<BluesKaj> just do the apt-get install
<K-Ryan> I am BluesKaj
<K-Ryan> trakinas: =P
<pirateking_> hello?
<K-Ryan> Hi pirateking_
<trakinas> moin!
<BluesKaj> we spell it -our here in canada
<K-Ryan> The "u" is just fancy talk =P
<pirateking_> this is Aramis Booker piratekings brother
<BluesKaj> it's the original spelling
<nick_> Hi Guys, just wondering if anyone can help. I'm a linux newbie trying to conect my toshiba external HD, but although it is recognised, I can't access it and it doesn't appear under storage media. It is unmounted. Any ideas welcome!
<K-Ryan> The modern spelling is color, so stuff with the "u" is fancy, to me.
<BluesKaj> zeee for zed...that's dutch/german...not english
<K-Ryan> Anyways...
<BluesKaj> hehe ....
<K-Ryan> nick_: While I myself am not 100% with mounting there are plenty of people here who can help you with that so stick around.
<nick_> thx very much
<K-Ryan> Sorry =P
<nick_> no worries mate
<K-Ryan> Actually...
<K-Ryan> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<BluesKaj> yeah nick_, we need the heavy hitters in here for that one ...not an uncommon problem so somebody will know
<K-Ryan> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<K-Ryan> Try that link
<nick_> thanks guys!
<BluesKaj> not good for external drive probs K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> Well it isn't a problem
<K-Ryan> He just needs to mount it
<K-Ryan> It's worth checking, no?
<BluesKaj> it is til he  mounts it :)
<fdoving> nick_: is guess it's ntfs?
<K-Ryan> My external was fat32
<BluesKaj> well, some ppl were confused by it
<Grant> uh
<nick_> hang on i'll try to check...I'm out of my depth already so please hold on
<K-Ryan> What's up Grant?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Grant> I reformatted my HD with linux to FAT32, but it's still NTFS
<Grant> Windows says it's FAT32 as well
<Grant> but fdisk -l lists it as NTFS
<fdoving> Grant: that's only the partition type.
<Grant> well than what's up with Windows?
<fdoving> Grant: well, the filesystem can be fat32, even if the partition type i set to be ntfs.
<fdoving> so windows might be right.
<Grant> I reset the partion too...
<Grant> using cfdisk or something
<bordy240> what do I need to DL to get DVDs to work with kaffeine? I forgot
<nick_> ok guys, sorry I have no idea whether it is ntfs or FAT 32. I think it's prob. best if I get my mate to take a look at it for me, as there is little doubt that I'll screw something major up and lose data or somthing..
<Dragnslcr> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<K-Ryan> For a 16 year old, I'm having too much fun with Tux Paint
<Grant> how am I supposed to mount the hard drive in linux if I can't set it to FAT32?
<K-Ryan> You can mount an NTFS
<K-Ryan> You can even read/write it although writing is not recommended if I'm correct.
<Grant> it's not listed as NTFS even though it is
<Grant> or was
<Grant> it says "SFS"
<K-Ryan> SFS?
<Grant> yea.... doesn't exist
<Grant> must be some kind of bug
<K-Ryan> You're going to want someone more experienced to help with that =P
<Grant> ugh
<trakinas> K-Ryan: hahahah! dude! When i worked at a school, we had classes for young kids (4 years old) and we used to use it with them... one day someone was talking to me while there wasnt any class and i was playing with it (to learn how to deal with it)..i most spent 1 hour... and said "just a sec!" a dozen times.
<Grant> I should have formatted it with linux first, not windows
<K-Ryan> You can still get rid of the partition and make a new one
<trakinas> Grant: if you pretend using it on both system, format it with Fat32.
<K-Ryan> trakinas: The stamps are amusing me
<Grant> trakinas: it is FAT32
<trakinas> K-Ryan: yes!! I made a comic with them! ut i completly forgot to send it to me. on the other day i made a visit to this school and there wasnt any files of mine there anymore. =(
<trakinas> Grant: bizarre...
<Grant> yep :P
<K-Ryan> Alright well I've got dinner
<K-Ryan> Be back later
<trakinas> Grant: my mate had problems on *windows* with a fat32 partition. he lost a lot of files cause xp was saying it wasnt well formated (but it was...).
<trakinas> me too.
<trakinas> hehe
<trakinas> brb
* trakinas is idle from now on
<Grant> trakinas: well windows says it's formatted fine
<Trixsey> I installed Ubuntu, and migrated from Gnome to KDE... Am I using Kubuntu right now or is it still Ubuntu? ^^
<Grant> linux says otherwise though
<Riddell> Trixsey: it depends on how you define Kubuntu.  it's not terribly important either way
<Soul> hi is anybody there plz ?
<dr_willis> Soul: Hmm>?
<Soul> hi dr_willis
<Soul> you speak english ore german =
<Soul> ?
<dr_willis> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<icf7> Soul: This is the English channel, just ask a question. (Der deutsche Kanal ist #kubuntu-de)
<Soul> thx
<Minataku> dr_willis: Could you tell me exactly what model Mac that is? I wanna look up the data. :3
<dr_willis> Minataku:  Hmm.. macse  i think. let me go look.
<dr_willis> Macintosh SE model 5010 - 1 mb ram - it says on theback
<dr_willis> cant pastwe the url i found on it
<dr_willis> lowendmac.com/compact/se.shtml
<dr_willis> there we go
<BigMac> Anyway to show off those markers that show tabs in kate?
<manolo> ciao a tutti!!!
<Minataku> dr_willis: Coo, thanks
<Minataku> (Sorry, was racing again X3 )
<Narada> i'm getting this: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory; any idea?
<manolo> hi
<Minataku> !it | manolo
<ubotu> manolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Minataku> :3
<manolo> grazie mille
<Minataku> manolo: You're very welcome. :)
<Minataku> dr_willis: Eh... scrap the SE, just send me the external HDD. :3
<Minataku> Save me some shipping cost by leaving out a rather unusable Mac
<Minataku> My Mac Classic is far more capable than the SE with 4x the RAM
<Minataku> I'll probably argue with myself over leaving it, though
<Minataku> Well, dr_willis, can you verify if that has 1.44MB drives? Was it made in or after 1989?
<Minataku> No, nvm
<Minataku> It's got 800KB ones
<dr_willis> 800k
<dr_willis> se just looks cool.
<dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> Well, keep it for now
<Minataku> I'll continue thinking up to the last minute XD
<dr_willis> Additionally the SE had a special PDS slot that allowed for expansion cards, such as accelerators, to be installed.
<Minataku> Yeah
<Minataku> Good luck ever finding one, of course
<dr_willis> http://myoldmac.net/webse-e-flash.htm
<dr_willis> macse emulator in flash! :)
<Minataku> dr_willis: Haha
<Narada> how do you get real player support in firefox in ubuntu
<BigMac> Hey, anyone here know how to get rid of the tab markers in KATE?
<hydh> http://85.214.20.228:8000/listen.pls
<dr_willis> Minataku:  ya need to make a MacSE theme for KDE. :)
<jordo23_> If I have a file that won't empty from my trash, how do I delete this from a command line? Does the trash map to a specific directory?
<dr_willis> .Trash
<dr_willis> i think
<Toyd> freenode staffers trying to limit our freedom come to  #macosx-gay  and support us please
<K-Ryan> o.O
<Dragnslcr> Huh?
<Minataku> dr_willis: Heehee
<Minataku> Toyd: Go troll someplace else
<Toyd> lol
<Dragnslcr> Come now, he might not be a troll
<Dragnslcr> He might just be on crack
<Minataku> Eh, trolling is trolling no matter why it's being done
<K-Ryan> Don't bother going there, what was going on is over.
<K-Ryan> I checked =P
<Minataku> Be it drug-induced, lost a bet or just an ass
<K-Ryan> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !trolling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trolling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Wow
<Minataku> !gotohell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gotohell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Aw
<Minataku> X3
<K-Ryan> !tuxpaint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuxpaint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> I could of sworn ubotu had entries for all the packages or something.
<Dragnslcr> !info tuxpaint
<ubotu> tuxpaint: A paint program for young children. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.16-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 135 kB, installed size 368 kB
<K-Ryan> Ah
<K-Ryan> Changed it a little I see =)
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dragnslcr> I dunno, I haven't been here all that long
<K-Ryan> I have =P
<Dragnslcr> I'm still a poor little newbie
<K-Ryan> It's okay, we all were at one time or another
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, but it's harder when you've been using Linux for servers for 7 years
<K-Ryan> Hmm?
<trakinas> hey guys... I have my gentoo on my other partition and i really didnt understand how to add it on grub
<K-Ryan> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<K-Ryan> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<K-Ryan> Try the second link
<trakinas> i already read those
<dr_willis> edit the menu.lst and put inthe proper 'stanza'
<K-Ryan> Oh
<K-Ryan> Google =P
<K-Ryan> Until you get an answer in here anyway
<trakinas> hehe! okay
<Minataku> Auto racing protip: Do not attempt to pass someone by going through their vehicle
<Minataku> Through some lapse in proper thinking, I draft to go for a pass, next thing I know I've clobbered the rear end of the poor sod in front of me
<dr_willis> isent that bumpdrafting
<K-Ryan> Heheh, gaming
<Minataku> dr_willis: Not when you smash the hell out of both cars
<Minataku> XD
<dr_willis> thats called "enterainment'
<dr_willis> Entertainment
<Minataku> I got hit with CR7500 in repairs XD
<dr_willis> "A normal day of the wifes driving"
<Minataku> Haha
<strabes> is there a way to make firefox integrate better with KDE? Mainly file dialogs, etc
<isthisnickvalid_> Anyone here with experience about LT martian driver?
* trakinas needs a decent gf card. he cant even run n64 emulator :/ 
<trakinas> http://www.flickr.com/photos/violetah/160419788/
<RawSewage> strabes, whats wrong with them
<MinceR> that bag is hideous
<trakinas> oooooooooops
<trakinas> wrong window
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> sure it was.............
<trakinas> MinceR: hahah
<trakinas> it is a gift to a female friend of mine
<MinceR> :)
<trakinas> i have to pay more attention in which window the mouse is focoused...
<K-Ryan> trakinas: Shopping for new stuff eh? =)
<K-Ryan> What's your old one look like =P
<isthisnickvalid_> How can I make my modem driver start in an automatic way and then make a permanent link to /dev/modem ?
<trakinas> K-Ryan: it was pantern pattern... ;] 
<trakinas> jk
<K-Ryan> =P
<trakinas> is a gift for a friend. she like polkadot things.
<K-Ryan> Yeah...
<K-Ryan> I was playing around with Tux Paint some more
<K-Ryan> I like the "magic" stuff
<trakinas> K-Ryan: hahahahaah!
<K-Ryan> I did some crude anti-aliasing
<jontec>  k3b doesn't appear to take into account the fact that only 2 hours of playback are available for my video DVD. It only sees that its capacity is 4.3GB and sees my video filesizes (not length)
<K-Ryan> block+blur
<trakinas> K-Ryan: yep! you can make cool stuffs with TuxPaint
<trakinas> I suggest a TuxPaint contest.
<RawSewage> how would I unrar 100 rars in a folder, each to their own folder
<RawSewage> with command line
<trakinas> an Official #kubuntu tuxpaint contexst
<trakinas> *contest
<trakinas> RawSewage: you can use shell script;
<trakinas> or "unrar d *.rar"
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> I'll try that. ty
<trakinas> if this is the line for unrar in its folder.
<trakinas> np! :] 
<RawSewage> there is no d command
<trakinas> RawSewage: unrar --help
<RawSewage> trakinas, I'd already tried it if d meant directory name
<trakinas> RawSewage: try x.
<RawSewage> trakinas, ok, but youre probably right.  I'll need to do shell scripting, which I have no clue how to do
<K-Ryan> shell scripting would just make the command into something you open
<K-Ryan> you would still type the command to unrar each individual folder
<K-Ryan> except it would be one action
<trakinas> RawSewage: try unrar x *.rar
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> no
<trakinas> RawSewage: really?
<trakinas> let me test here
<RawSewage> the command to extra a rar to a directory is  unrar e -ad name.rar
<RawSewage> trakinas, I'll try again
<RawSewage> no
<azzco> Hi does anyone know the program kalgebra, or how to get help with it?
<trakinas> i have only 1 rar here.. heheheh
<RawSewage> oh well
<RawSewage> I thought there would be an easy command I didnt know about
<RawSewage> I guess not
<trakinas> RawSewage: i really never needed to unrar more then 1 file per time.
<RawSewage> ok
<trakinas> unrar x *.rar should work, on my concept
<dr_willis> some of the arvhiver tools take wildcards internally for example
<dr_willis> unzip "*.zip" will work.. but unzip *.zip wont
<K-Ryan> Hey if I were to take a Kubuntu LiveCD to my school
<home_> can n e 1 tell me how to install a java runtime download
<dr_willis> or was it single quotes.
<dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<K-Ryan> And pop it in one of their computers, would I have trouble downloading from the repos?
<azzco> K-Ryan: Don't think so
<K-Ryan> With all the proxy nonsense
<dr_willis> home_:  use the package manager to isntall it. sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<K-Ryan> "This site is blocked, that site is blocked"
<K-Ryan> We're talking highschool, not a college campus
<Dragnslcr> I think the DVD has a lot of the repository files
<K-Ryan> CD, not DVD
<RawSewage> trakinas, I found this:   for x in *.rar; do mkdir "${x%.rar}" && cd "${x%.rar}" && unrar x "../$x" && cd ..; done     I'll see if that works
<trakinas> home_: install via apt-get
<dr_willis> dvd has a lot of deb's thats not installed by default also I think
<K-Ryan> It's the CD though...
<obiwan_> well done
<RawSewage> trakinas, ok that worked
<trakinas> K-Ryan: well... some people on my college put they computer running a proxy server and connects on it through foxproxy.
<trakinas> RawSewage: :] ] 
<K-Ryan> My school has the get-around-your-proxy sites blocked
<trakinas> K-Ryan: you mean... "no way you can use foxproxy, smart boy!"
<LjL> azzco: i've used it once or twice, what's the problem with it?
<trakinas> my college has every proxy possible blocked. in fact, anything called proxy.
<K-Ryan> What?
<trakinas> i have to ask a friend to download foxproxy to me and send it to my email, so i could install it.
<trakinas> ok. it didnt work..
<trakinas> K-Ryan: what what?
<K-Ryan> Never mind
<azzco> LjL: I'm trying to us a Sin^(-1) function
<K-Ryan> To change a decimal to an angle?
* trakinas feels dumb! =(
<dr_willis> Time for TheOnionRouter. :)
<K-Ryan> I'd help you out but my Ti-84 isn't handy
<azzco> K-Ryan: Yeah
<LjL> azzco: you mean arcsin?
<K-Ryan> LjL: It's not taught that way anymore
<K-Ryan> Since there's a calculator function for it
<azzco> OH... guess so.
<K-Ryan> I'm pretty sure that's what arcsin is
<dr_willis> !arcsine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arcsine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<azzco> Okay I'll try and see if it matches my TI-83
<K-Ryan> I never learned that
<LjL> K-Ryan: uhm, actually i personally think sin^-1 is a terrible notation, since sin^(exponent) is also used for actual exponents. anyway, kalgebra uses it.
<LjL> azzco: anyway, the function is arcsin(n)
<K-Ryan> Yeah I know what you mean
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arctangent
<azzco> Thanks :)
<K-Ryan> But with the "scientifc calculator required" it's just known that way
* K-Ryan shrugs.
<LjL> azzco: while you're at it, give the package qalculate-kde a try.
<trakinas> anyone? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/118276
<LjL> K-Ryan: depends on place school etc. here i can't use any sort of calculator at my maths exam, for starters. besides, when you read out the function name, what would you call it? sin-minus-one?
<K-Ryan> Well because you need to press the 2nd button then sin button
<azzco> Lol We say "second sin"
<K-Ryan> It's called "2nd-sin"
<K-Ryan> Yeah
<LjL> scary
<azzco> hehe
<azzco> Well arcsin definitly helped a bit I think that I made a typo but it looks quite like the graph on my calc :)
<trakinas> I was never able to use cientific calculators or any tool able to calculate trigonometric functions in ay sort of test.
<K-Ryan> You were given the chart?
<dr_willis> LjL:  that wiki page discusses that ^-1 causes confuseion.
* dr_willis gets out his sliderule
<RawSewage> how do I make a shell command that renames 800 folders to the name found on the first line of info.txt, which is in each folder
<trakinas> K-Ryan: yep. but only for the more akward ones.
<dr_willis> RawSewage:  i think a perl script may be the route to go.
<RawSewage> can php do it
<dr_willis> php probelry can
<RawSewage> ok ty
<dr_willis> asn could perl, rexx, python
<RawSewage> damn
<RawSewage> I only know php
<RawSewage> do I have PERL already
<dr_willis> never used php. Iimagine any of the scripting languages can do it fairly easially however.
<RawSewage> and PYTHON
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> I'll check php.net
<dr_willis> I am old-skool - i tend to write scripts that generate scripts. :)
<trakinas> i would go for python... =P
<dr_willis> since ages ago we dident have the power today
<trakinas> dr_willis: plz, dont tell me you are one of those folks who KNOWS assemble!
<LjL> RawSewage: for folder in *; if [ -d "$folder" ] ; then mv "$folder" $(tail -1 "${folder}/info.txt"); fi; done
<RawSewage> LjL, oh thx
<LjL> try it on a test dir first.
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> syntax error near unexpected token `if'
<LjL> RawSewage: for folder in *; do if [ -d "$folder" ] ; then mv "$folder" $(tail -1 "${folder}/info.txt"); fi; done
<LjL> oh also
<LjL> you said *first* line of info.txt. that takes the last line.
<LjL> RawSewage: for folder in *; do if [ -d "$folder" ] ; then mv "$folder" $(head -1 "${folder}/info.txt"); fi; done
<RawSewage> ok
<yatin> hello i have a question about knetworkmanager
<yatin> when i startup, knetwork manager starts up, but it does not automatically connect to my wired connection
<yatin> i'm not sure how to make it automatically connect
<Minataku> ASM is easy
<Minataku> I know it for PIC16
<trakinas> yatin: adsl? router?
<Minataku> And once you know ASM for one core, you know it for them all
<yatin> trakinas: i ahve a wireless router and a cable modem but my computer is connected by a wired connection
<trakinas> i know only a few things of python and php... a FEW.
<RawSewage> LjL, mv: target `Saga\r' is not a directory    getting closer though.  it didnt make any directors, and it's cutting off names that have spaces
<trakinas> yatin: hmmm... if it was dsl, i could help, but never used cable modem. so, i cant help you. :/
<yatin> trakinas: what did you do for your dsl router
<LjL> RawSewage: for folder in *; do if [ -d "$folder" ] ; then mv "$folder" "$(head -1 "${folder}/info.txt")"; fi; done
<yatin> trakinas: i thik this is a knetworkmanager issue b/c my computer autoconnected just fine when i was in kubuntu 6.10
<trakinas> yatin: just configured the correct broadcast, ip and gateway for my pc. nothing else.
<RawSewage> LjL, cool . that worked.  thanks \
<trakinas> yatin: can you remember how it was configured?
<ahmed>  guys,, is there is a way to be able to have a video background in ubunty ?
<Kr4t05> Is there any good CD backup tool besides K3b?
<yatin> trakinas: oh i think my problem is a little different, i can connect, but it doesn't autoconnect on startup.
<Kr4t05> One that makes ISO images relatively well?
<yatin> trakinas: as in i can click on the knetworkmanager icon and choose "wired network"
<trakinas> Kr4t05: mkisofs
<yatin> trakinas: and it'll connect just fine
<ahmed>  guys,, is there is a way to be able to have a video background in ubuntU ?
<yatin> trakinas: i want it to do that automatically
<yatin> trakinas: were you having the same problem?
<trakinas> yatin: nops!
<Kr4t05> trakinas: Is that gnome or KDE?
<trakinas> Kr4t05: command line! :x
<Kr4t05> Eh...
<trakinas> yatin: maybe you just have to add it to your boot time.
<just-this-time> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<trakinas> Kr4t05: it is really easy to use it anyway.
<yatin> trakinas: any ideas how to do that?
<trakinas> !mkisofs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkisofs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trakinas> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<trakinas> yatin: I know on gentoo... let me think about kubuntu.
<trakinas> Kr4t05: http://www.linuxcommand.org/man_pages/mkisofs8.html
<Minataku> A commandline on one distro is the same as another
<Minataku> Unless the two tools are insanely different
<Minataku> Which they usually aren't
<Minataku> In the case of mkisofs, what works on Gentoo will also work fine on Kubuntu
<trakinas> Minataku: i was talking about adding network to the boot..
<Minataku> Oh
<Minataku> Sorry >.<
<trakinas> Minataku: np! :P
<ahmed> guys how to have video || animated background in ubuntu .... also how to have a panel on the desktop like this one of mac osx ??
<trakinas> yatin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193930
<trakinas> it maybe helps you
<trakinas> ahmed: for the painel, if you arent using beryl, you can try adesklet.
<trakinas> you install it and them the correspondent desklet for the painel.
<ahmed> i use beryl but it has no panel thingie
<trakinas> ahmed: never used it.
<trakinas> ahmed: http://adesklets.sourceforge.net/ here you can get the desklets. adesklet can be installed through apt-get or your favorite package manager.
<khaije1> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<linija2> NEED HELP: Installed kde-base. CDrom/USB mounts fine but no icon or "safely remove / eject" options. Which package is missing?
<trakinas> !desklets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desklets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trakinas> !desklet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desklet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trakinas> !screenlets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenlets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Hey, I keep forgetting, what's the difference between kdesu and sudo?
<trakinas> linija2: you mean, when you left click there's no "umount" option?
<trakinas> K-Ryan: kdesu is udes for UI apps.
<linija2> right
<trakinas> *GUI
<linija2> or in konqueror... no "eject" option
<trakinas> linija2: strange... oO
<trakinas> you know you still can umount in the cmd line, dont you?
<linija2> yes... but I installed just base system...
<linija2> trying to keep small and install only what I need
<trakinas> linija2: smart boy!
<trakinas> but if it auto-mount, it should auto-umount.
<linija2> Iknow "umount"... can I "eject" in command line
<trakinas> linija2: sure! "eject device"
<linija2> let me try
<linija2> it says "unable to open /dev/hdc
<linija2> YESSSSSSSSSSS.... TRAKINAS IS DA MAN
<K-Ryan> trakinas: sudo = terminal stuff?
<linija2> thnk u trakinas
<trakinas> K-Ryan: text based actions
<K-Ryan> Yeah that's what I thought
<Dragnslcr> Anyone know how to setup a printer so that a VMWare guest can access it as a network printer?
<K-Ryan> The other day someone told me they sudo opened an app though
<K-Ryan> No matter
<trakinas> K-Ryan: is juts not recommended...
<K-Ryan> Oh
<K-Ryan> That makes sense =)
<RawSewage> there is a difference, but I forgot what it was
<RawSewage> oh yeah
<RawSewage> with kdesu, you dont get that error message
<phishinphree> how would one go about turning off mDNS in kubuntu?  Its causing ~5 second network delays on my machine
<RawSewage> are you on Feisty
<phishinphree> 7.0<whatever>
<RawSewage> thats Feisty
<phishinphree> the names get to me with a new one twice a year and all
<Grant> how do I completely erase and reformat/partition a hard drive on linux? everytime I try the file system doesn't change
<phishinphree> but yeah, im on feisty
<RawSewage> I dont know
<phishinphree> !mdns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trakinas> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phishinphree> worth a shot
<Minataku> Grant: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=<device> bs=512
<Minataku> WARNING
<RawSewage> I thought you meant web pages take 5 seconds to load
<RawSewage> that sounded like IPV6
<Minataku> That WILL destroy ALL DATA on the device
<RawSewage> but thats not what youre talking about
<phishinphree> already disabled ipv6
<Grant> yea I know
<Minataku> Grant: Just a disclaimer
<Grant> kk
<phishinphree> its only incomming connections.  i've got a nice packet dump showing the problem
<Minataku> Let it run and it should finish with an error "No space left on device"
<trakinas> oh boy... kubuntu hates my dvd device. =(
<Minataku> That's normal and what should happen
<Minataku> It means dd hit the end of the drive and it's completely erased (insecure erase method "zerofill")
<Grant> so <device> would be /dev/sda1 in my case
<Grant> right?
<Minataku> That would erase only the first partition
<Grant> oh
<Grant> ugh
<Minataku> Do you want to erase just one partition or the entire drive?
<Grant> whole thing
<Minataku> For the entire drive, use /dev/sda
<RawSewage> phishinphree, theres no need to disable IPV6 in Feisty, btw
<Grant> ok
<RawSewage> phishinphree, not with a fresh install
<phishinphree> when i connect to apache, my server does a reverse mDNS lookup for the ip address I connect from.  it tries 3 times, gets no response then serves up the page.. 5 seconds after it wasted time
<dr_willis> dont make a typo :)
<Minataku> Yeah, be careful
<phishinphree> RawSewage: its good, im not needing it anyway.  it was worth a try but i've narrowed the problem down from there
<trakinas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/118276
<phishinphree> its amazing how quickly you can find things out when you start grabbing packets
<Grant> then can I use cfdisk to repartition and format the drive?
<RawSewage> phishinphree, maybe some info here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=21428323
<rkitecsure> does the Fiesty installer install GRUB to the partition mounted as /boot when you do manual partitioning?
<BluesKaj> RawSewage, i disabled ipv6 and pages render a lot faster now
<trakinas> rkitecsure: guess so.
<dr_willis> Grant:  you proberly could of done that befor the dd/zeroing. unles the drive was really messed up
<RawSewage> BluesKaj, in Feisty?
<Grant> dr_willis: it was messed up to linux, although windows read it fine
<RawSewage> BluesKaj, I had to disable IPV6 in all versions except Feisty
<dr_willis> Grant:  odd..
<just-this-time> on mythTV what is "lirc-supported remote control to use with this frontend."
<Grant> wow this is going to take a while...
<BluesKaj> yes RawSewage , feisty
<rkitecsure> I'm getting a GRUB hard disk error when trying to dual boot from windows bootloader.
<dr_willis> just-this-time:  i got a Hauppage PVTr150 with a remote
<Grant> 320GB
<trakinas> OUCH
<trakinas> i have only 80
<trakinas> #(
<Grant> I have another 200GB
<dr_willis> I just added a 500gbHD on my fileserver
<Grant> and another 80
<Grant> and another 40...
<Grant> do they sell terabyte drives yet?
<dr_willis> Grant:  not seen any in stores yet
<Grant> ahh
<dr_willis> 750's are in stores now
<Grant> yea I saw those
<dr_willis> but the 500gb's are getting in the $100 range
<Grant> not that I need one...
<dr_willis> hard to beat that price/gb ratio
<Grant> yea
<dr_willis> 750's were like 2x the price/ratio
<K-Ryan> 2x the 500gb price?
<dr_willis> they were over 2x the price.
<dr_willis> like $283 or somting
<K-Ryan> Get two of the 500gbs then. More space for less $$$
<dr_willis> so the $/gb was much higher.
<trakinas> i need just more 80 for now... Im not a bittorrent sicko, nor have a file server... so one more 80 gb drive and i could install more distros and windows (since i will need it next semester.. flash and delph... #| )
<dr_willis> the 500;s were on sale this weekend :) i spent $$ on othe rthings also.
<dr_willis> 500 will double my total storage i got onsite for now. :)
<dr_willis> well - almost. :P
<just-this-time> wow exactly
<K-Ryan> My friend has more than two terrabytes worth of space in his house
<xeon> hi there. does anyone knows if ati radeon x550 supports beryl?
<just-this-time> wonderful also hauppauge PVR 150
<dr_willis> i had 1.25tb. now i got antoehr 500gb./
<dr_willis> but i am out of controler cards/spaces to put the smaller hd's :)
<just-this-time> dr_willis how much time have the TV card?
<dr_willis> like i need a 50gb hd any more
<trakinas> xeon: probably, if you can get a driver.
<dr_willis> just-this-time:  Huh?
<K-Ryan> xeon: Ati cards don't work 100% with linux but you should be able to run it.
<just-this-time> huhh?
<K-Ryan> How well, I'm not sure, sorry
<trakinas> i desperatly need a job... i need a gf card, a matrox card and a new hd.
<Grant> I need a new CPU
<xeon> trakinas, K-Ryan: i installed the drivers and every time i did it broke my X server
<Grant> I'm usually loyal to AMD, but it seems Intel is in the lead at the moment
<K-Ryan> Oh, then there's your answer =P
<trakinas> :/
<dr_willis> Amd Nipping at the Heels of Intel  - is good for us. :)
<trakinas> xeon: tried the open modules?
<dr_willis> and visa versa
<Grant> yea
<xeon> trakinas: where can i find them?
<trakinas> xeon: i dont know... one sec
<xeon> trakinas: thanks
<rkitecsure> anyone know what a proper .bin file looks like when trying to dual boot?
<BluesKaj> ZEDNet claims Intel is a yr ahead of AMD in CPU development
<dr_willis> bin file and dual booting? Hmm..
<rkitecsure> yeah.. doing dd if= of= bs count
<rkitecsure> just not sure if it's actually getting the correct information into the .bin file
<dr_willis> rkitecsure:  you mean the format of the Output file you are dding to?
<doctorow> Hey there! I'm trying to uninstall or otherwise nuke Slow Keys. When I hold down the Shift Key for too long, it invokes a buggy dialog asking me if I want to turn on Slow Keys. The dialog is hidden behind a couple windows, not visible in the alt-tab list, and has to be manually located and closed before the keyboard comes back.
<phishinphree> Thanks for the help guys.  Found out if you enable the WINS server in samba, you end up doing a reverse mDNS lookup for every client that connects to your machine.  since my provider doesn't support multicast, it takes 6 seconds to time out.
<doctorow> I understand that the Slow Keys dialog is a known bug, but I don't need Slow Keys at all so I'm wondering if I can just uninstall whatever package it comes in
<rkitecsure> dr_willis: no, just that the file is containing all the information needed to get loaded into linux from bootloader
<trakinas> doctorow: there's an option in kde configuration. just cant recall where.
<dr_willis> rkitecsure:  you mean the MBR?
<doctorow> Trankinas, if that's the option to disable slow keys, it's not the solution. That just turns off slow keys, but if you hold down the shift key for 8s, it *still* invokes the broken dialog asking if you want Slow Keys turned on
<trakinas> here ir just beep.
<doctorow> Trankinas, I habitually hold down the shift key when I'm thinking of how to start a sentence, with my fingers over the keyboard, then start typing
<rkitecsure> dr_willis: not sure really.  I think the MBR is ok since it will boot into XP fine.  I'm just trying to get bootloader to allow me to boot into the linux install.
<K-Ryan> I think I disabled it or something because that dialog isn't popping up when I hold/repetedly tap shift
<trakinas> doctorow: me too... heehehehe
<dr_willis> rkitecsure:  grub is the program./tool that puts the boot menu on the MBR.  if  you are not seeing the grub menu, you normally use grub-install to reinstall it. If the menu is wrong. you edit grubs menu.lst
<doctorow> K-Ryan, How?
<K-Ryan> doctorow: Not sure, but I figured I'd let you know that it can either be turned off or uninstalled because I did one of them =P
<rkitecsure> dr_willis: I purposely am not installing GRUB on the MBR so I can use windows bootloader as my boot menu
<trakinas> dr_willis: 20secs and nothing. :P
<BluesKaj> rkitecsure, check your  /boot/grub/menu.lst and edit by commenting (#) the hiddemenu line
<dr_willis> rkitecsure:  hmm...  from my experience windows boot loader is well trash :)
<BluesKaj> then your menu will show up at boot
<dr_willis> grub is a much more flexaible tool and easier to work with.
<rkitecsure> I tried using grub.  I ended up having to wipe my xp drive because it wouldn't install right with the fiesty installer.
<dr_willis> you normally install windows first, then linux.
<trakinas> windows is defenetly "i dont play with no one else! x( "
<dr_willis> installing windows afterwards normally whipes out grub.
<trakinas> defenetely. did i spelled it okay?
<dr_willis> of course i find it best to keep wndows and linux each on their own hard drives
<trakinas> definetely...
<Grant> *definately
<Rictoo> cat /kernel > /dev/audio
<Rictoo> What would that do?
<Grant> eh
<trakinas> definitely
<Grant> heh
<rkitecsure> linux has it's own hdd.  It's on an external drive
<Grant> w/e
<trakinas> http://www.d-e-f-i-n-i-t-e-l-y.com/
<rkitecsure> xp is on the internal drive
<rkitecsure> I have a 100mb partition on the internal drive for the kernels
<Rictoo> cat /kernel > /dev/audio
<Rictoo> What would that do? :\
<trakinas> cat shows a content of a file
<Rictoo> I know that
<Rictoo> but putting it throught he speakers
<Rictoo> what would it sound like>
<Rictoo> try it :D
<BluesKaj> yes installing windows wipes the grub menu , but after reinstalling grub , the menu is hidden  by default for some strange reason
<trakinas> hahaaha
<trakinas> Rictoo: i wont
<Rictoo> lool
<Rictoo> 205550 <     Evil_> :(){ :|:& };:
<Rictoo> What would that do?
<dr_willis> BluesKaj:  i wonder if its hidden by default normally on the fist install?
<Grant> ugh, wiping a HD takes so long...
<trakinas> dr_willis: mine was
<Grant> *an
<dr_willis> i always edit the menu.lst on the first boot and change things anyway
<trakinas> Grant: i really confused too with a and an...
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, good question
<Grant> heh
<trakinas> I think Im leaving now.
<trakinas> cheers all
<Grant> bye
<gwolf> #list
<greg_g> why, if I have kdm as my DM, when I switch to another user it loads gnome??
<dr_willis> use the login manager to select another session for that user
<greg_g> ahhh
<jordo23_> How do you install Gnome under Kubuntu without installing the metapackages that will turn your system into Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> jordo23_:  they dont really turn your system into ubuntu.
<dr_willis> theyjust change some default gfx and a few other things.
<dr_willis> You could fire upthe package manager and start searching/clicking/installing
<startswithz> how do I connect to the internet from terminal?
<jordo23_> dr_willis: I have tried once before and it turned the boot screen into Ubuntu's and stuff.....
<dr_willis> startswithz:  you want to clarify that question
<startswithz> sure
<dr_willis> jordo23_:  the boot screen is just a image file it sets to by default. thats not really doing much of anything.
<dr_willis> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<dr_willis> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<startswithz> I cannot get internet access from the terminal (my X11 is broken
<jordo23_> dr_willis: I know the underlying system is the same, but can I install Gnome without this happening??
<dr_willis> startswithz:  you mean you cant start networking? cant ping? links or lynx are text based browsers
<dr_willis> jordo23_:  easier to just change the splashscreen back. or disable it totally Like i do. I hate that silly eye csndy
<startswithz> I mean apt-get, lynx all of them aren't connecting
<startswithz> my other computers are all working fine
<dr_willis> startswithz:  see if you can ping the other pc's
<startswithz> connect: Network is unreachable
<dr_willis> this is a wired network?
<startswithz> yeah
<dr_willis> what does ifconfig show about your ip#?
<startswithz> 127.0.0.1
<dr_willis> no eth0 eh?
<pagan0ne> does anyone know how i could force a process to run on the 2nd processor in my dual processor setup, i am running a smp kernel
<startswithz> which is wrong, my home netwrok is 172.*.*.*
<dr_willis> 127.0.0.1 is localhost
<startswithz> oh yeah
<startswithz> ok, maybe you can help me with the bigger problem.  I fucked my xorg.conf file up
<dr_willis> check for backups :)
<startswithz> I did
<klobster> any one bored enough to answer some GPL questions?
<coreymon77> is anyone here good at mirc scripting?
<dr_willis> heh.. bet ya do manul backups in the future dont ya. :)
<klobster> ^^ version 3
<dr_willis> mIRC?  hehheh..
<startswithz> yeah
<Minataku> coreymon77: Why would anyone here?
<Minataku> :P
<startswithz> and when I get this fixed I am definately going to put my home folder on a different partition
<coreymon77> just wondering
* dr_willis scoffs at what is mirc.
<coreymon77> because i had a script that i need help with
<startswithz> but as I didn't do that just reinstalling is not an option
<Minataku> coreymon77: Not trying to be mean, it's just kind of a goofy question around here
<Minataku> :3
<coreymon77> i know
<coreymon77> but hey
<coreymon77> im in the channel
<coreymon77> might as well ask
<dr_willis> mIRC scripting is such a mix-match-system :) its a insult to real scripting languages!
<pagan0ne> startswithz: you could always burn your home folder to a cd and copy it back
<coreymon77> that may be
<coreymon77> but still
<coreymon77> dr_willis: are you any good with it?
<startswithz> the burner isn't working (not even for Knoppix).  I have obviously angered the penguin god
<dr_willis> I wouldent touch mIRC if.. well.. ever :) not since i found xchat for windows.
<pagan0ne> startswithz: got a spair hdd? lol
<coreymon77> dr_willis: im not asking you to do that, imjust asking if you are any good at mirc scripting
<dr_willis> coreymon77:  should of asked like 5 yrs ago. :)
<startswithz> not big enough for my home folder
<coreymon77> dr_willis: in other words, not anymore?
<dr_willis> yeppers
<startswithz> It's all a moot point.  I am dead in about 20 minutes when my girlfriend gets home and sees the computer broken
<dr_willis> tell her it was a computer virus from her games
<pagan0ne> startswithz: you hoased xorg.config ?
<klobster> coreymon77: http://www.google.com/search?q=mirc+scripting
<startswithz> pagan0ne: yeah pretty much
<startswithz> is there a way to fix it?
<pagan0ne> startswithz: how did you manage that?
<Minataku> startswithz: Pull a Homestar and tape a drawing of a message box to the screen that says "Everything is fine, nothing is ruined"
<dr_willis> dpkg-reconfigure whatver-that-thng-is-for-x
<pagan0ne> startswithz: hehe im sure there is but im no expert, i could give some advice to help though
<startswithz> dr_willis: do what with dpkg?
<pagan0ne> startswithz: i think he means sompthing like dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<pagan0ne> but my advice would be
<startswithz> but what's the command?
<dr_willis>  startswithz  reconfigure X with it. :) but i forget the name
<dr_willis> !fixrex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixrex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pagan0ne> first (are you running nvidia or ati drivers)
<Minataku> Mmmm... Suzuka Circuit
<klobster> no one wants to talk GPLv3, huh?
<Minataku> One of my favorites
<dr_willis> klobster:  whats to discuss. :)
<startswithz> Nvidia
<dr_willis> nvidia has a X org generation tool
<pagan0ne> klobster: think noone wants a war
<BluesKaj> do you mean 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<dr_willis> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
<pagan0ne> startswithz: what i would do is boot off the kubuntu live cd, copy the preconfigured xorg.conf file to my harddrive
<startswithz> BluesKaj: is that what it is?
<BluesKaj> yes
<klobster> dr_willis pagan0ne: I was just curious about a few things that I am confused about.  Maybe I should take it to offtopic
<pagan0ne> startswithz: and then download and install envy....
<startswithz> pagan0ne: can't download my internet is broked
<intelikey> klobster idea on your post in the pastebin yesterday.       sudo chown -R `whoami` ~        if that didn't fix it.  rm -r ~/.kde*      i know it's a little drastic but beets a reload all to peaces.
<pagan0ne> startswithz: thats what id do anyway
<klobster> intelikey: I'll give it a try.  any idea what would have caused it?
<intelikey> probably running konq via sudo
<intelikey> it's notorious for hosing perms that way.
<startswithz> BlueKaj: it seems to be working
<startswithz> should I use kernel frambuffer device interface?
<klobster> I am pretty sure he never did that (untill I instructed him to)
<intelikey> klobster may be a bug.   </shrugs>
<BluesKaj> startswithz, you have to make choices
<dr_willis> startswithz:  i always disable the framebuffer
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, why
<BluesKaj> ?
<dr_willis> i have issues with the framebuffer on the console on some of my machines
<BluesKaj> what's the downside issues?
<dr_willis> depends on what part of the framebuffer you ar refering to.
<dr_willis> Most cases peoplke dont even use the console-framebuffer any more
<pagan0ne> anyone know how to force a process to execute on a spefic core on a dual processor rig?
<intelikey> dr_willis i thought everyone that uses "default" *buntu used the frame buffer    *** think usplash ***
<BluesKaj> i have very vague idea what the frame buffer does anyway :)
<dr_willis> intelikey:  i disable that :)
<intelikey> me too
<intelikey> that's why i said "default"  :)
<dr_willis> on some of my mahcines if i alt-ctrl-F1 bacj and forth - the Frabebuffer really messes up the console
<intelikey> yep.   i second the camotion
<intelikey> that's why i don't use a gui much  tho
<intelikey> pagan0ne i kinda wish i did know.    that would mean i had a dual core to test it on.
<jontec_> anyone used DeVeDe (Video DVD burning)? I'm a kubuntu user, but its a gnome app... O_o the people in #ubuntu and #gnome aren't helping...
<dr_willis> I was thinking if the kernel was set to use them - all apps used them. Well i do recall they needed to be compiled with threads support? I forget. I got no dulecore eithers
<pagan0ne> intelikey: lol i just got my dual core amd 64 up and running, and i want to put qemu on the 2nd core
<startswithz> ok I tried reconfiguring the xorg but it still does not work
<startswithz> it says "no screens found"
<dr_willis> startswithz:  could boot the livecd and copy its xorg.conf over.
<BluesKaj> jontec_, I used it for a while til I discovered Tovid ...devede now just gathers dust
<startswithz> Ill give that a try
<jontec_> BluesKaj: is it better? I like a lot of the things that DeVeDe does...
<pagan0ne> startswithz: hey hold on
<pagan0ne> startswithz: have you heard of envy?
<startswithz> I can't download envy
<startswithz> my internet is broke
<startswithz> I'm on my laptop right now
<pagan0ne> oh... thats bad...
<startswithz> yeah
<BluesKaj> jontec_, it jus a matter of stability to me ...can't say whether deved is as buggy anymore as it was in dapper ( the Last time i used it )
<startswithz> the linux gods are conspiring against me
<startswithz> all because I wanted to play WoW
<startswithz> :(
<intelikey> internet is broke,  gui is broke,   what did you do ?
<pagan0ne> startswithz: yeah boot off live cd, copy the xorg.conf file off the cd and that should get u to boot with normal nv drivers
<startswithz> intelikey: I tried to install nvidia-xgl
<pagan0ne> startswithz: did the x break when you tried to switch to the nvidia binary drivers?
<jontec_> BluesKaj: where can I get tovid? I don't see it in Adept
<startswithz> that broke it
<pagan0ne> startswithz: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<startswithz> from the console the internet won't work
<startswithz> I don't know why
<pagan0ne> find the line that says
* intelikey <hushes and backs away>   ooooh   </hushes and backs away>
<BluesKaj> pagan0ne,can't find the drivers in sys/settings /monitor/hardware ?
<titanix88> BluesKaj : hey :)
<titanix88> hendaus: r u here?
<BluesKaj> hi titanix88
<pagan0ne> startswithz: the line that says Driver "nvidia" change it to Driver "nv"
<startswithz> hahahahahahahahaha! dpkg-reconfigure fixed it!
<pagan0ne> BluesKaj: huh?
<startswithz> wait damn
<startswithz> I'm so fucking stupid it was the live cd
<BluesKaj> oh pagan0ne , admin mode
<intelikey> startswithz mmm restored it to a working state.   fixed may be premature.   i'll bet you half of nothing that it's using nv and not nvidia driver now.
<titanix88> startswithz : hehehe...:)
<pagan0ne> BluesKaj: im lost asto what your talking about, he's stuck @ a console, and couldnt get x working
<BluesKaj> or the vesa
<startswithz> intelikey sometimes I hate linux
<startswithz> windows never made me feel this stupid
<scififan> hey everyone
<intelikey> BluesKaj yeah when he said live   i would have said  vesa   but i had already typed it.
<titanix88> startswithz : using nvidia?
<BluesKaj> oh sorry pagan0ne... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg...it might work
<scififan> startswithz... means you're learning something, that's all
<pagan0ne> BluesKaj: he tried that
<BluesKaj> startx ?
<pagan0ne> BluesKaj: i think he got it working
<scififan> people that choose to learn linux or freebsd or anything new despite the trials become better people of they stick with it...
<titanix88> anyone know any CLI irc client? that might come handy in case of crashes.
<intelikey> startswithz i stand under you.    but you know, it's odd windows doesn't make you "feel" stupid, it just expects you to be; where as linux doesn't expect you to be stupid and....
<BluesKaj> titanix88, irssi
<intelikey> know what i mean ?
<titanix88> BluesKaj : pagan0ne using nvidia?
<jontec_> BluesKaj: where can I get tovid, it's not in Adept... T_T I just went to the wiki, but I'm on dial-up so it's taking a while to find
<pagan0ne> im running a dual nvidia 8800's with binary drivers
<titanix88> pagan0ne: then why r u trying to switch to nv ;?
<dr_willis> titanix88:  using IRSSI right now :)
<netdaemon> does anyone rip cds with k3b?
<BluesKaj> jontec_, http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page
<scififan> putting windows on your computer is like hanging up a Picasso painting in the bathroom
<pagan0ne> titanix88: im not, i was trying to get startswithz to switch to try to get his X running again
<dr_willis> scififan:  i got a 'Dogs Playing Poker' in my bathroom
<Minataku> There's just walls in our bathrooms
<scififan> i haven't seen one of those in years
<scififan> dogs smoking cigars and all...
<BluesKaj> well gents ...tired now ...sacktime for me ..take care all
<intelikey> i like the "dogs shooting pool"
<jontec_> gah... I don't know where I'm going to get 4 more GB... looks like tovid is proposing 20GB... so I think I should just go with DeVeDe... T_T
<startswithz> ok I am trying the copy the xorg.conf from live cd idea
<intelikey> startswithz you could copy it to your user home and use startx
<startswithz> I just copied it to where it is supposed to be
<intelikey> that preserves /etc   and lets you play with the config without sudo
<intelikey> t'was just a thought
<jontec_> lol... if I blew out my whole home folder, I could only get 3.3GB
<startswithz> intelikey I may mess with that in the future
<startswithz> once I get my system unretarded
<scififan> that means removing windows
<intelikey> jontec_ that's about 3.2g more than me...
<startswithz> it appears to have worked
<startswithz> for real this time
<startswithz> oh wait now it doesn't recognize my keyboard or mouse
<scififan> ya'll think configuring linux can be a pain, try freebsd, despite hardware being supported...
<intelikey> scififan i dont think that ^
<scififan> depends on what you're trying to do
<netdaemon> what do the different paranoia levels mean in k3b?
<intelikey> i think it would be a pain to setup grub on this system.
<netdaemon> i have 0, 1, 2, and 3: no explanation of what either of them does
<startswithz> ok how do I fix my mouse?
<scififan> setup grub? grub is installed with kubuntu
<scififan> you mean for dual booting?
<intelikey> netdaemon try reading the online help in the menu
<netdaemon> intelikey: i have =\
<intelikey> scififan grub can't boot this system.    no partition.
<scififan> prior windows machine?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> non-default install.
<netdaemon> i must be looking in the wrong sections
<intelikey> non-default everything actually.
<scififan> what do you mean non-default?
<intelikey> netdaemon i'm sorry.  i don't have k3b installed so i can't look it up for you.   i do "think" i remember seeing it in the docs though.
<netdaemon> intelikey: i'll keep looking then =) thanks
<intelikey> scififan i mean there isn't another one like it anywhere in the world.
<scififan> try installing freebsd
<scififan> openbsd actually might be better. in my experience, it handles obscure hardware pretty well
<netdaemon> freebsd == fun
<intelikey> scififan send me a cd.    dialup and net installs don't jive
<scififan> true
<intelikey> i will admit i can't get the nvidia drivers to work for my card.   but i was told that it's because my card is not supported.
<scififan> intellikey...have a friend dl and burn openbsd and try it. i think you'll be pleasantly surprised
<intelikey> scififan i may try that...    next time i reload.      still running dapper right now so it will be a few more years yet.
<scififan> dapper? dude... what are you still running dapper for?
<intelikey> LTS
<intelikey> dude !
<netdaemon> fiesty is much better
<netdaemon> =)
<netdaemon> i hated (k)(x)ubuntu up until it...
<intelikey> not what i've seen of it.   that is the part i would be using.
<titanix88> scififan it's now 6.06.03
<scififan> i still don't understand why ppl don't keep up with new releases... bit crazy to me
<intelikey> and i'm as content in slackware 4  as the latest *buntu beta     a console is a console.    "except the things that they broke in fiesty,  that would hack me off"
<netdaemon> scififan: i can understand why a business dosnt
<scififan> that's different
<wasi> hi there
<scififan> i'm talking about home use computers
<netdaemon> for home use, i don't see a reason to not use the latest, other than brokeness...
<scififan> altho, if i ran a business, i would upgrade the desktops every 6 months... easy to do, actually
<intelikey> i can't understand why people replace a working system for one with bugs...    gues that makes us equally ignorant...
<titanix88> scififan thats bcoz i tried edgy and realized how crappy it was
<scififan> use a jumpstart server and just push it out once you know the hardware works with test machines
<scififan> edgy was crappy... i switched linux distros until feisty came out
<intelikey> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
* dthacker hugs ubotu
<scififan> if you want stability, switch to freebsd... :)
<intelikey> why i have stable  heh
<intelikey> but you are right.  ubuntu is not a "stability" oriented distro   it's an eye candy distro
<scififan> the only reason im not running freebsd on this laptop is because the wi-fi card is crap under bsd...
<scififan> bsd refuses to buy into the comnmercial binary blob device drivers
<scififan> that linux has bought into, esp. ubuntu
<klobster> s/bought into/didn't fight to keep it out/
* dthacker likes edgy server edition, been very nice and stable
<titanix88> scififan that's really a stronghold position( go bsd!)
<scififan> i don't understand why more of you that crave stability don't go str8 debian or bsd
<netdaemon> i like bsd but it sucks with my hardware
<scififan> eye candy, use ubuntu, stability... no way
<netdaemon> i like debian but the default kernel is to damned old for my laptop
<intelikey> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<dthacker> which is why my "this has to bleeping work or I'm dead" laptop runs Kubuntu 6.04 LTS
<titanix88> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<intelikey> dthacker 6.6
<intelikey> they posponed the release, remember ?
<scififan> if i was running a small company, i would run kubuntu/ubuntu on the desktops and bsd in the server room
<scififan> good combo
<titanix88> intelikey it's actually 6.06
<intelikey> 6 and 06  are the same month.
<dthacker> intelikey: no, my memory is shot ;)
<dthacker> but it's LTS
<intelikey> indeed
<scififan> if i see another elvis presley gospel CD collection on sale on tv, i'm gonna puke
* intelikey hands scififan a bucket.  "use this"
<scififan> ty
* dthacker feels the same way about the Yankee's scoring runs
<scififan> i want to see new geico caveman commericals
* intelikey hasn't seen a "tv" in ages
<klobster> intelikey: they are flat now.
<intelikey> really?   like monitors ?
<intelikey> :)
<netdaemon> yes
<netdaemon> they call it,, HDTV
<dthacker> intelikey: yep, and some of them come with 3d glasses
<kotsos> how install beryl in kubuntu?
<kotsos> help me.......
<netdaemon> a computer monitor with AV inputs and a coax input
<klobster> scififan: I hear there is a pilot for a geico caveman sitcom (BTW I was pronouncing your name sisiphan in my head untill I typed your name)
<intelikey> netdaemon yeah   but why don't they just say "short screen"  ???
<scififan> lol
<scififan> i saw that sitcom ad, too... looking forward to it
<intelikey> kotsos there is a channel specially for that.
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<netdaemon> intelikey: they have widescreen now too =\
<scififan> if cavemen were actually real and still alive today, i have no doubt desperate linux geeks would date the caveman ladies
<intelikey> <netdaemon> intelikey: they have widescreen now too =\ <<<<   you call it wide.   i still say it's just "short"
<netdaemon> lol
<scififan> getting caught in your mother's basement with a girl that has a face like a hatful of a**holes
<kotsos> thanx
<kotsos> bye
<intelikey> scififan how many times did you take your medication today ?
<scififan> funny
<scififan> i just call it as i see it
<scififan> just saw a commercial for CHIPS season 1 DVD
<intelikey> that's what i'm afraid of....  just answer the question
<deemo> Hello all, I have a Kubuntu dapper system here, and for some reason, no outbound internet connection will work. i can access apache and other internet ports from other computers so it works fine as a server, but firefox, apt-get, etc dont work from it locally. what could be wrong?
<intelikey> :)
<scififan> anyone in here old enought to remember the original show?
<luckyone> what tool would I use to format my 4GB SD card?
<scififan> what format is it currently in?
<klobster> dd?
<luckyone> scififan: not formatted I don't think
<scififan> it has to be formatted somehow or else it cannot hold data
<luckyone> scififan: I tried to format it with my Nikon D50 and it messed it up... dmesg recognizes it still, I just need to format it
<luckyone> scififan: it has no data
<intelikey> deemo did you install a firewall configurator ?     iptables may be blocking outbound       do you have a listing in  /etc/resolv.conf ?   may not have a dns server setup
<scififan> use the camera again... take the offer for wiping the card completely... my fuji camera offers this
<luckyone> scififan: post format error with the camera, I read that some Nikon D50's can use but can't format that large of a card
<scififan> what year is the camera?
<luckyone> scififan: My camera cannot format a 4GB card
* dthacker admits that he not only remembers C.H.I.P.S but older shows as well.
<deemo> intelikey, i dont beleive that i installed a firewall. ill look at that file
<scififan> dthacker, me as well
<scififan> i recall adam 12 as well
<intelikey> scififan may sound pedantic and nit picky  but a disk/device doesn't have to have a file system (be formated) to hold data.   it makes retrieval much easier though.
<scififan> i watched the after school specials back in the 70s
<glen_r> When I plug in a usb stick it gets mounted as /media/usbdisk or /media/usbdisk-1  -- Is there a way to force a certain mount point all the time using the UUID?
<dthacker> dragnet?, Emergency?
<scififan> seen em
<scififan> i watched gilligans island when it was making new episodes
<dthacker> hehe, yep.
<bipolar> Me, my wife, and my nephews play World of Warcraft. My wifes pc is an old POS P42.2Ghz 2/ 512MB of kinda buggy ram, Running Wow in wine. We took it over to my nephews to play together. He's got a athlon 64 4200+ w/ 2GB of ram and an Nvidia SLI setup running XP. My wifes PC loaded WoW screens faster then his and it pissed him off. He's been trying for a couple of weeks to figure out what was wrong. The only bottleneck he had left was old hard drives (ide) so
<bipolar> he bought a 10k RPM Sata drive. It didn't help. Tonight we loaded kubuntu and wine on a spare 20GB partition . It Cut his screen loading time better then in half.
<bipolar> I thought you guys would enjoy that story :)
<scififan> cool
<scififan> better living through linux
<netdaemon> yep
* dthacker hums another one bites the dust and rips CD's
<netdaemon> cept wine dosn't run to well in 64 bit ;)
<scififan> queen.... yuck
<intelikey> bipolar sounds like an anti-M$ add   and while i enjoy such    what's the point of posting it here ?
<bipolar> netdaemon: true
<scififan> turns up Siberian Khatru by Yes
<scififan> Roundabout next...
<bipolar> netdaemon: true. loaded the 32bit version.
<bipolar> netdaemon: it's hard enough to get someone to try linux without messing with the hardships of 64bit :)
<bipolar> intelikey: becouse it involves a new kubuntu user and it's true.
<netdaemon> bipolar: i hardly find it hardship
<scififan> all of my coworkers hate linux.... apple too.... my manager hates anything not MS
<netdaemon> no more flash adds for me =D
<netdaemon> ads*
<bipolar> netdaemon: hehe
<netdaemon> i find that if they are to ignorant to write a 64 bit port, they aren't worth my time
<klobster> 6 MB/s to transfer a folder from one partition to the other (same disk).  seems slow, no?
<scififan> i live and work in a small town, so i have to put up with windows at work
<netdaemon> all code should be portable
<bipolar> klobster: er..yeah
<scififan> no real IT options here
<bipolar> klobster: depends on the hardware I guess
<intelikey> klobster depends on the disk and interface.    dmesg  will tell you more about that.
<scififan> anyone here use only konq as their browser / no other browser?
<klobster> it's an  WD sata(1) 250gb
<bipolar> klobster: you've got an issue then. that should be faster then that.
<bipolar> scififan: I use konq mostly, but i do have FF installed for the rare time I need it.
<Minataku> Well, same-drive transfers one would technically expect to take twice as long
<Minataku> As a one-to-another transfer
<Minataku> Since in the one-to-another, you can read off one and write to the other simultaneously
<scififan> debating trying another browser, but i don't like firefox or mozilla.
<bipolar> I just coppied a few gigs of data on a 10k rpm sata drive and it hovered around 35MB/s
<intelikey> same cable exception ^
<intelikey> scififan dillo
<scififan> i lived with dillo for a while under openbsd for those site that konq emebedded couldnt handle
<scififan> dillo is way too basic...
<netdaemon> no css
<bipolar> scififan: give konq a try
<bipolar> scififan: I like it. it's quite fast too
<klobster> minataku: I didn't think that would apply, as it is just a platter transfer, ergo no cable bottleneck?
<scififan> i use konq as my only browser
<Minataku> klobster: The heads can only be in one place at one time
<scififan> looking to try something new
<Rocky_> newbie here. what is the equivalent to the windows media player and where can i get it?
<bipolar> klobster: copys like that have to go though ram, I think
<Minataku> Rocky_: VLC or mplayer, and from the repositories
<scififan> opera, flock, dillo, FF, seamonkey, tried em all
<Minataku> scififan: Write your own
<Rocky_> ok thanks
<Minataku> Rocky_: np
<netdaemon> konqueror is my fav now
<netdaemon> was a firefox person
<klobster> still, should be faster than a sd card transfer
<scififan> i'm not a hacker... the only code i can write is bash scripts
<intelikey> elinks  links2 -g
<bipolar> klobster: maybe :)
<Minataku> Can't stand Konq for one, and don't use KDE for two
<Minataku> I use Firefox on everything, even if I'm not technically supposed to, like on lab computers
<intelikey> i find a lot of people in here that don't use kde.   what is up with that ?
<scififan> konq is better than anything else i've tried to date
<netdaemon> Minataku: what do you use then?
<bipolar> Minataku: er... you're in the kubuntu channel and you don't use KDE? kinda strange... you must have a reason. :)
<scififan> i'm just getting bored with konq is all... maybe i should just tweak it some more and get anothe skin
<Minataku> bipolar: I like to help
<intelikey> bipolar me too
<Minataku> As for what I use, Gentoo w/ Fluxbox
<bipolar> hmmm ok
<Minataku> Though I'm planning on finding a new WM
<ubuntu_> hi
* dthacker uses blackbox at work,
<dthacker> very quick
<Minataku> Gotta find something nice and light and with the same functionality
* intelikey uses the kernel as a WM
<ubuntu_> someone else speak spanish
<Minataku> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<scififan> blackbox is nice... used it for awhile
<scififan> fluxbox is nicer, tho
<scififan> even tho it's based on bb
<intelikey> flux is just a fork of black
<Minataku> intelikey: Doesn't mean it can't be nicer
<intelikey> doesn't mean it is either
<scififan> if enlightenment ever gets their act together, i'll download e17
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<dr_willis> scififan:  they been tryign to do that for years...
<Minataku> I don't like big, heavyweight WMs
<dr_willis> well night all
<scififan> nothing more elegant than enlightenment
<dr_willis> when it works. :)
<Minataku> It needs to do what it needs to do and stay out of the way the rest of the time
<scififan> willis... unfortunately... they need to finish it or forget it
* netdaemon just craved more integration
<dr_willis> ive had so many issues withit in the past.. i dont even want to try it any more
<Minataku> Which is 99.999% of it
<ubuntu_> no se como cambiar de canales soy nuevo usando kubuntu
<Minataku> !es | ubuntu_
<dr_willis> they almost finish it - then they start over.
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> night all
<Minataku> Night
<klobster> night, doc!
<dthacker> cya doc
<scififan> bush's baked beans commercial... just let the dog sell the secret recipe already
<netdaemon> haha
<intelikey> or shoot the dog
<scififan> that's mean
<intelikey> yeah yeah i know save the whales and abort the babies....  lets don't go there ok.
<scififan> i'm politically incorrect with one exception... animal cruelty...
<ubuntu_> klobster
<netdaemon> bah
<klobster> ubuntu_
<netdaemon> i can't find any docs on what those paranoia levels mean =(
<scififan> i'm all for harpooning whales in proper numbers, however
<netdaemon> whats in the backend of it ripping?
<scififan> just make sure there are no fat girls on the beach when the whale hunts start
<dthacker> netdaemon: what version,  I just brought up my fiesty and I can look
<ubuntu_> estoy buscando a klobster
<netdaemon> dthacker: fiesty
<dthacker> I have 1.0 using KDE 3.5.6.  Same for you?
<netdaemon> yep
<Minataku> ubuntu_: This channel is English only, and you have already been directed to channels which provide support in Spanish.
<ubuntu_> ok
<Minataku> Sorry, but that's the channel rules
<dthacker> netdaemon: where do you see the paranoia options at?
<netdaemon> dthacker, its when you go to rip a cd
<netdaemon> when it asks for the options, go to the advanced tab
<klobster> ubuntu_ se es yo
<intelikey> netdaemon prolly "cdparanoia"
<dthacker> rip a CD? or burn a CD?
<netdaemon> rip a CD
* dthacker tends to agree with intelikey
<intelikey> !info cdparanoia
<ubotu> cdparanoia: audio extraction tool for sampling CDs. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10+debian~pre0-4build1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 116 kB
<netdaemon> i saw nothing of paranoia levels in the man page for it =\
<netdaemon> i saw an option to strip paranoia completely, sans cdda2wav, and to strip extra paranoia
<sjck> Hi, what is on the Kubuntu DVDs? :)
<scififan> data...
<scififan> anyone have any good jokes?
<klobster> sjck: my coffee cup, sorry
<sjck> Haha :/
<ubuntu_> klobster pasate al #kubunt-es por favor
<klobster> scififan: so there are these two muffins in the oven and one of them looks at the other and says "man is it hot in here..."
<klobster> And the other muffin turns to him and says "OH MY GOD A TALKING MUFFIN!!!"
<scififan> lol
<scififan> i was reading some "yo momma" snaps earlier...some of them are ribsplitting funny
<intelikey> what's the differance between a duck?
<intelikey> one leg is both the same.
<ubuntu_> klobster this a english channel so please go to #kubuntu-es to talk without troubles
<scififan> funny one i read earlier... yo momma is so ugly, her shadow quit
<ubuntu_> I need help
<jack-> what could i do if my sound is broken, in kubuntu-feisty?
<intelikey> change modules ?
<jack-> no matter what i select as arts output, alsa/oss/esd/whatever, there's no output
<intelikey> !sound | jack-
<ubotu> jack-: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<scififan> is the mixer muted?
<jack-> and gui apps like noatun, juk or so play a track at a speed of like 10000x, without anything audible..
<jack-> no
<jack-> worked already, i just have no idea which package update broke stuff
<scififan> i hate when this happens
<jack-> same here ;)
<scififan> indeed
<scififan> if i more money, i'd just buy an apple and be done with it
<jack-> heh
<jack-> i got a g4 mac, but i happen to like ubuntu a lot
<jack-> since the tree size is more than 10x of what we have in fink-macosx
<scififan> ubuntu is nice, but so is all of your computer working
<jack-> true :p
<scififan> would love to buy a macbook, but my wallet says no way
<jack-> those macbook pro's are great, indeed
<raylu> does anyone know how to do string/number conversion in C?
<jack-> a bit expensive maybe
<scififan> raylu, this is likely not the room for C hacking
<jack-> oh well, i'll reboot and hope that classical windoze way does anything
<jack-> brb
<intelikey> raylu  no si    ! C   know see
<scififan> lol
<scififan> i C said the blind man
<raylu> =\ not even close to hacking. i'm a C newbie :(
<intelikey> oh well then you can help him
<intelikey> blind man  ^
<scififan> i don't know C.... joking only
<scififan> bash scripts, yes, system languages, no
<scififan> brb... i require nicotine
<intelikey> you know bash ?    maybe you can tell me what this does then   ":(){ :|:& }; :"
* intelikey goes and hids.
<intelikey> hides
<scififan> WTF is that obfuscated crap... looks like a perl nightmare, not shell
<intelikey> it's totally shell
<raylu> looks tasty.
<n8k99> its not something you really want to run- unless you feel the need to reboot
<intelikey> a bomb shell
<intelikey> or bash bomb  if you will
<n8k99> logic bomb
<klobster> !C
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scififan> i don't mess with nothing like that
<klobster> !ada
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ada - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> yeah if you have ulimit -n set to any sane amount it's nothing.  but if unlimited  don't play with it.
<scififan> !dating girls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dating girls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scififan> lol
<hendaus> somebody help please!
<n8k99> klobster you'll actually get much better results from the googlemonster for those topics
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<n8k99> or wikipedia
<klobster> I wanted it from ubotu :(
<scififan> obotu is asleep at the wheel
<Tm_T> hendaus: and your problem is?
<klobster> I love ubotu, but sadly
<klobster> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<intelikey> hendaus i thought you had been here long enough to know to just ask    not beg for help.
<Tm_T> scififan: klobster:thisis support channel, for general chatters (and fooling around) use #kubuntu-offtopic thank you
<rpgsimmaster> P'raps someone can help me - I'm currently having a problem with Adept...
<hendaus> Tm_T:  thanx, i have download this -> jre-6u1-linux-i586-rpm.bin, and then i want to install it,what shell i do?
<rpgsimmaster> it tells me the adept database is in use (e.g. by apt-get, adept, aptitude)
<Tm_T> hendaus: you want download and install it, why?
<hendaus> intelikey: yes but i have download jre-6u1-linux-i586-rpm.bin, but i dont know how to install it
<rpgsimmaster> but my process table shows none of those running
<klobster> rpgsimmaster look for dpkg
<Tm_T> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> hendaus there is a deb  in the repos isn't there ?
<Tm_T> hmm,!java
<Tm_T> gah
* Tm_T hides
<hendaus> Tm_T:  coz i open a website and to see anfy picture, it says click to install plugin
<rpgsimmaster> No dpkg
<Tm_T> big shame on me now
<hendaus> intelikey:  i have alien
<intelikey> !find jre-6
<Tm_T> !java | hendaus
<ubotu> Package/file jre-6 does not exist in feisty
<ubotu> hendaus: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<raylu> rpgsimmaster, try "ps aux | grep a"
<intelikey> i guess there's not a deb of 6 yet.   thought that there was....
<raylu> that'll catch anything that starts with a :D
<hendaus> Tm_T:  i install sun java from adept
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | rpgsimmaster
<ubotu> rpgsimmaster: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<rpgsimmaster> Thanks, ubotu
* netdaemon tries out konquerors built in java
<netdaemon> hrm...
<intelikey> Tm_T you could have went ahead and kicked me so it wouldn't be a wasted +o   :)
<scififan> gents, time to call it a night... ya'll have fun
<dthacker> see ya sff
<klobster> night
<scififan> l8r all
<hendaus> Tm_T:  i try this on konsole -> bash ./jre-6u1-linux-i586-rpm.bin , then i got this message -> error: cannot open Packages index using db3 - No such file or directory (2),error: cannot open Packages database in /var/lib/rpm
<rpgsimmaster> Thanks for your help, guys - it seems your solution worked, ubotu
<eljefe> well done ubotu ;)
<eljefe> !conscience thought
<intelikey> hendaus but it's an rpm  not a .deb    please go and look for a .deb so we don't have to spend 7 hours getting your computer working when you force that install and it breaks theings
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<hendaus> intelikey:  i have alien, how can i convert to .deb?
<thirdy> Wat's the easy way to drag your windows to the other desktop?
<klobster> hendaus: JAve jre 6 is in the reposoitories
<thirdy> Like in Xfce
<eljefe> hendaus: why not install the java that Kubuntu provides?
<thoreauputic> hendaus: don't do that - use the java package from the multiverse repo
<hendaus> eljefe:  i installed it, and it doesnot make any sense
<intelikey> hendaus yes i know you do...  but there is a .deb  so why use alian when you don't have too
<hendaus> sence
<thoreauputic> hendaus: follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<eljefe> hendaus: go to KMenu > System > Adept, and search for java, and install the Sun Java JRE package... i cannot imagine that there is a newer package with any real improvements that are already being used on the web....
<intelikey> thoreauputic and does he need to do that update-alternatives to activate it ?
<hendaus> intelikey:  i am  using firefox mozilla browser
<thoreauputic> intelikey: I did
<eljefe> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<intelikey> ok that's probably what he missed.
<thoreauputic> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<intelikey> hendaus run that command and see if your java works
<hendaus> thoreauputic:  ok there r three alternatives, which one i choose
<thoreauputic> hendaus: choose the sun java alternative
<thoreauputic> hendaus: something like /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<hendaus> thoreauputic:  Using `/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java' to provide `java'
<thoreauputic> hendaus: should work
<hendaus> thoreauputic:  after that what should i do
<fulat2k> is there a way to save ssh sessions in konsole similar to how it's done in putty?
<thoreauputic> hendaus: that's it
<hendaus> thanx let me try
<thoreauputic> hendaus: restart firefox and test it - see if it appears in about:plugins ( type that in the URL bar)
<thoreauputic> hendaus: you might also want to set it in open office
<xlinux__> anyone here have a gforce 7600?
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xlinux__> well ok.. but if noone has this card, its not going to do any good asking the question...
<xlinux__> what framerates with glxgears are you nvidia geforce 7600 users getting?
<hendaus> thoreauputic:  i got click here to download plugin another time
<thoreauputic> hendaus: do you see sun java in "aout:plugins"  ?
<thoreauputic> umm about:plugins
<hendaus> thoreauputic:  where is that in about plugins?
<eljefe> xlinux__: i have that card, how do i test it?
<intelikey> hendaus you navigate to that url      about:plugins
<hendaus> intelikey:  no
<xlinux__> hendaus.. well I just gave glxgears a shot and its telling me 5300fps, which seems quite low..
<hendaus> thoreauputic:  there is one call java runtime environment
<thoreauputic> hendaus: you should see that java plugins are enabled
<thoreauputic> hendaus: yes, that would be it
<eljefe> anyone know how to run glxgears?  I get this: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".  Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<hendaus> thoreauputic:  it says its not available
<thoreauputic> hendaus: *sigh* have you restarted Firefox ?
<hendaus> yes
<eljefe> xlinux__: i want to try glxgears, how do i get it to run?
<xlinux__> eljefe.. do you have nvidia drivers installed?
<thoreauputic> hendaus: well, it should work assuming you installed it using apt or aptitude
<intelikey> eljefe only time i messed with it,   i just opened a konsole and typed glxgears
<eljefe> xlinux__: yes i do, but it won't go
<xlinux__> you typed:
<thoreauputic> eljefe: try  glxgears -printfps
<hendaus> thoreauputic:  i try restarting firefox several times and doesnot work :((
<xlinux__> glxgears
<eljefe> hendaus: in Firefox, go to Edit > Preferences, Settings tab; do you have [X]  Java all checkmarked?
<xlinux__> and it didnt do anything?
<eljefe> xlinux__: gave this error:
<hendaus> wait
<eljefe> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".  Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<thoreauputic> hendaus: then try purging the java package and reinstalling it , then doing the update-alternatives command again - I can't think why it isn't working
<xlinux__> which drivers are you running?
<eljefe> thoreauputic: that gave the same output as glxgears --help
<intelikey> i just noticed that i don't even have glxgears
<hendaus> eljefe:  yes eneble java, and javascript
<hendaus> thoreauputic: ok let me try
<eljefe> xlinux__: nvidia... but not the 'new' package
<thoreauputic> eljefe: well, just "glxgears" works fine here
<eljefe> hmm
<klobster> hendaus: swiftfox, or firefox?
<xlinux__> that should be fine.. I dont know if the repo drivers have glxgears.. I had to use the drivers from nvidias website
<intelikey> yeah did here the one time i ran it.   i don't even know why the command is not there now....
<thoreauputic> eljefe: what does  "  glxinfo | grep direct  " say?
<eljefe> i have a Modules section entry in my xorg.conf named 'glx' (lowercase), should i try changing that to uppercase?
<thoreauputic> no
<eljefe> k
<thoreauputic> eljefe: answer my previous question please
<xlinux__> intelikey, you used the downloaded drivers?
<eljefe> thoreauputic: lots of 'Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". ' but basically the same as above
<hendaus> thoreauputic:  but i forgot to told u that yesterday i make install bash ./jre-6u1-linux-i586.bin  <-- how can i uninstall it from kubuntu
<thoreauputic> eljefe: it should say "direct rendering yes"
<intelikey> xlinux__ drivers ?     what are you on about ?    my nvidia card is not supported.
<eljefe> how do i check my driver from TCL ?
<thoreauputic> hendaus: ah,,, you have confused the system
<xlinux__> eljefe.. does anything 3d work for you?
<ubuntu__> hi
<Jack3> how do i use ssl in konversation
<hendaus> thoreauputic:  maybe :(, can u help me how to uninstall it from kubuntu
<eljefe> hendaus: aah HA!  that's totally it, thoreauputic is right
<xlinux__> intelikeyL huh? im on a 7600, what do you have?
<kalorin> wow
<kalorin> anyone seen a pdf document that kubuntu wouldn't open?
<eljefe> xlinux__: what to test?  i don't have g-earth installed and i don't think anything else really matters..
<kalorin> really strange
<intelikey> xlinux__ riva128 agp
<thoreauputic> hendaus: you will have to painfully track down the files it installed, I think
<eljefe> kalorin: i've seen one that Adobe wouldn't but KPDF would...
<hendaus> thoreauputic:
<hendaus> i dont know
<kalorin> eljefe: yeah
<kalorin> this is really odd, last years tax return it can't seem to get an idea of what to do with
<thoreauputic> hendaus: sorry - but installing from rpm is just not supported really
<ubuntu__> hi
<eljefe> what is a 3d application that i can test?
<kalorin> it's clearly a pdf
<eljefe> other thank glxgears ;)
<ubuntu__> who can help me
<kalorin> I can vi it and see at the top that it's saying it's some .pdf varient
<intelikey> xlinux__ and it seems that riva128 is only supported as pci    best i can gather.
<xlinux__> hmm... im not sure.. I use nexuiz and beryl to verify my 3d
<hendaus> thoreauputic:  but i forgot to told u that yesterday i make install bash ./jre-6u1-linux-i586.bin  <-- how can i uninstall it from kubuntu, this is not rpm?
<eljefe> ubuntu__: what is it? just ask away!
<xlinux__> intelikey.. have you contacted nvidia?
<eljefe> xlinux__: lol i don't have that running
<xlinux__> theyre bound to have a driver
<intelikey> xlinux__ why should it   the card is old   all they want to do is sell new hardware.
<ubuntu__> which samba os suitable for my kubuntu
<ubuntu__> which samba is suitable for my kubuntu
<thoreauputic> hendaus: ah sorry - same deal, you will have to find the files it installed - try  " sudo updatedb && locate java | less " as a start
<intelikey> xlinux__ why should it  /  why should i
<sivaji> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<xlinux__> hmm.. I would think they would have some provisions.. they have drivers for the geforce 2 etc... these are cards far older than yours
<eljefe> hmmm apparently i DOJNJ'T have any 3d or OpenGL running; i think ithis is tied with recent updates and my DVD's DMS getting turned off... anyone know why this would be?
<Jack3> how do i use ssl in konversation
<hendaus> thoreauputic:  i type this: hendaus@hendaus:~$ sudo updatedb && locate java | less " as a start
<ubuntu__> thanks
<hendaus> and i got this: >
<xlinux__> well eljefe.. If you have a 7600, I can help you get the downloaded drivers installed...
<intelikey> <xlinux__> theyre bound to have a driver  <<<  if it was a "BIG" deal, i'd persue it...          and are sure that gforce2 predates y2k ?
<thoreauputic> hendaus: no quotes - just  type   sudo updatedb && locate java | less
<eljefe> I had them installed, thanks!!  i am going to reboot, see if these updates will take a bit better (or not!)   :( uptime: 5days 6hrs 21min
<thoreauputic> hmmm bye bye hendaus
<eljefe> lol
<eljefe> brb peops
<xlinux__> well, im almost positive the geforce2 has far less than 128mb... I remember one of the Geforce cards Ive seen had 64MB dedicated.. yours is 64mb ded/ 64mb shared right?
<intelikey> xlinux__ i think mine has 16m vidio ram...   where did you get 128m ?
<hendaus> back
<xlinux__> haha riva 128
<hendaus> thoreauputic:  sorry i got dc, so how could i uninstall the jave that i gave u
<sivaji> is there any way switch from i368 os to amd
<xlinux__> that card may be a little too old.. its bs they dont support it though.. I bet my card wont be supported in a few years
<thoreauputic> hendaus: AS I said, try to locate the files and then remove them - you have made a mess I'm afraid
<thoreauputic> hendaus:  sudo updatedb && locate java | less   is just a fairly easy way to see everyhting related to java - it will take a while and have a lot of output
<sivaji> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<thoreauputic> sivaji: gentoo is also a file manager
<thoreauputic> !info gentoo
<ubotu> gentoo: a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.55-1.1 (feisty), package size 764 kB, installed size 2432 kB
<Jack3> wtf
<Jack3> How do i use ssl in konversation
<intelikey> VGA compatible controller: NVidia / SGS Thomson (Joint Venture) Riva128       so is that thing supposed to have 128m vidio ram ?    if so i do need a driver cause the scroll back buffer is small enough to fit in 4m     and i want the full scroll back ability.
<kalorin> hey, new ati drivers are out!
* kalorin ponders the pain vs the potential benefits
<kalorin> not at 1am
<sivaji> thoreauputic i got amd machine but my os is i386 based is there any way to switch to amd based os
<intelikey> anyone know ?
<intelikey> sivaji you can run an amd kernel.   search the package database.
<DaSkreech> I do!!
<thoreauputic> sivaji: umm - amd is just a chip manufacturer - do you mean amd64 ?
<sivaji> yes
<intelikey> in that case it's a reinstall
<thoreauputic> sivaji: there is an amd64 version of (k)ubuntu
<hendaus> thoreauputic: ok after showing the files , what should i do, please help me coz i dont like to make any confusing
<intelikey> but i don't know if you want to.
<xlinux__> ubotu, you forgot PCLinuxOS
<thoreauputic> hendaus: you will have to try to figure out which files are from your earlier install and remove them - I can't really help with that
<intelikey> !bot | xlinux__
<binks_> !ubutu
<ubotu> xlinux__: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubutu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eljefe> well... for some reason the driver had been changed to 'nv' so i changed that, and the reboot seemed to fix my DVD's dma issue.... not sure why but i'm back up
<sivaji>    thoreauputic      yes i know now i want to switch to that without reinstalling
<xlinux__> hey thats fine hes a bot
<thoreauputic> sivaji: you can't
<xlinux__> hes still left out PCLinuxOS
<eljefe> xlinux__: so now that i have glxgears running, how do i see the frame rate?  i have a 5200 :(
<thoreauputic> sivaji: it's a whole architectural change for the operating system
<hendaus> thoreauputic: ok what is command to to remove from javas from konsole?
<intelikey> eljefe man glxgears
<binks_> eljefe: glxgears --printfps i think
<eljefe> lol ok
<hendaus> thoreauputic:  sorry to remove javas from konsole
<ubuntu__> how to reinstall  kubuntu without format??
<xlinux__> open glxgears in a terminal and see what output in the terminal is
<thoreauputic> hendaus: .... umm, not one command - you have to find and remove all the stuff
<sivaji> thoreauputic do u this is it better to install amd64 version of (k)ubuntu
<xlinux__> what do you guys think about PCLOS?
<thoreauputic> sivaji: most people who want easy multimedia support use the i386 version on amd64
<intelikey> --iacknowledgethatthisisnotabeanchmark    or some such....
<hendaus> thoreauputic:  this one for example? /var/lib/dpkg/info/libhsqldb-java.postinst
<eljefe> xlinux__: i look to be about 850fps, what were you getting?
<binks_> hmm they changed lxgears no fps
<thoreauputic> sivaji: unless you *need* 64 bit it probably isn't worth it
<thoreauputic> hendaus: umm, no
<binks_> xlinux__: what cmd you use
<xlinux__> eljefe: im getting 5300, but im on a 7600
<eljefe> it skyrockets if i hide the glxgears window though!
<xlinux__> binks: glxgears      in a terminal
<ubuntu__> how to reinstall  kubuntu without format??(i mean repairing)
<thoreauputic> hendaus: sorry but I can't really help you - you have installed two conflicting things and that is why it is broken, I'm afraid
<eljefe> glxgears -info btw
<hendaus> thoreauputic:  so if i found different from dpkgs what should i type to remove one by one?
<binks_>  on mesa drivers is there a fiesty ati driver out yet
<thoreauputic> hendaus: you would normally just use the " rm " command - but it is risky since you don't really know what to do :)
<binks_> 5700 fps ^^
<binks_> typo sorry 2700 fps on my 9600 mesa driver
<hendaus> thoreauputic:  but i want anyone help me with that, and let done these problems :(
<thoreauputic> hendaus: your earlier java install has probably installed various files in the wrong places
<thoreauputic> hendaus: I don't have a magic wand, sorry :)
<DaSkreech> sivaji: What are you trying to do?
<sivaji> DaSkreech what do u  want
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: What are you trying to fix?
<hendaus> thoreauputic:  anyway thanx for your help
<ubuntu__> how to defrag KUBUNTU?????
<DaSkreech> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<thoreauputic> hendaus: no problem - good luck
<intelikey> ubuntu__ ?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu__: you don't need to - and please don't shout
<thoreauputic> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DaSkreech> sivaji: nothing I saw you asking something about a reinstall
<ubuntu__> yes
<ubuntu__> how to repair without format
<intelikey> hendaus you can try reinstalling the java package from the repos and see if it will fix your mess....     apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install <package-name-here>
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: repair what?
<thoreauputic> hendaus: you could try   sudo apt-get -f install
<DaSkreech> What's broken?
<sivaji>    DaSkreech        ya ubuntu__ asked something i want to know whether it is possible or not
<intelikey> that should over write the thing an "maybe" repair it...   wont hurt anything.
<ubuntu__> all kubuntu
<DaSkreech> sivaji: what was it?
<intelikey> hendaus do as root of course.  ^  sudo
<ubuntu__> my kubuntu very slow
<ubuntu__> then my windows
<sivaji> DaSkreech "how to reinstall  kubuntu without format??(i mean repairing)"
<DaSkreech> repair what?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: How slow? How fast is your computer?
<ubuntu__> the all system to keep kubuntu runnung fast
<sivaji> ubuntu__ check whether u hava swap partition
<ubuntu__> the all system to keep kubuntu running fast
<ubuntu__> i have that
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: How big is it?
<ubuntu__> 500
<thoreauputic> ubuntu__: you are not making a lot of sense here - what is your first language?
<DaSkreech> how much RAM do you have?
<ubuntu__> english
<bacongrease> hi all -- ubuntu 7.07 GNOME desktop recognizes my 2ndary harddrive (NTFS partition)
<ubuntu__> 512
<intelikey> may i enquire as to the nature of that line of questioning ?     are you thinking that he has a memory leak and it's into swap causing the slow down ?
<bacongrease> login into KDE, i cant see it
<ubuntu__> how?
<intelikey> !ntfs | bacongrease
<ubotu> bacongrease: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<sivaji> ubuntu__ u know something called kb mb gb
<ubuntu__> yes
<ubuntu__> 512 mb
<intelikey> if it's ram and it's 512   i doubt that the m is needed....
<DaSkreech> intelikey: No just want to know if he has like 200 megs of RAM
<DaSkreech> lots of folks have that Double your RAM thing
<intelikey> been a long time sense 512k  and will be a while before 512g
<ubuntu__> ok
<thoreauputic> I have 512 MBRAM and 512 MB swap, and it works fine...
<sivaji> ubuntu__ linux can run in 4mb ram u got 512mb ram more that enough
<EtherBunny> this probably won't help much.. but try "sudo prelink --all"?
<intelikey> i have one box with 64m ram and no swap and it works fine.   another with 256M and no swap and it works fine.
<ubuntu__> how to keep fast running into my kubuntu
<bacongrease> intelikey - the weblink talks about using gnome browser to verify the mounting is correct and etc etc, but under gnome i am already able to see and access the drive (only in kde i cannot see it)
<thoreauputic> sivaji: if you can get Ubuntu to run in 4 M RAM I would be impressed and surprised :)
<intelikey> bacongrease konqueror   media://     not there ?
<DaSkreech> sivaji: yes But Kubuntu cannot
<sivaji> thoreauputic i said linux
<kuma>  hi, im not sure if this is the right channel to do this question, but i try to ping a site and i get all the packages lost, but if i access it throug browser works fine, any idea what's hapenning?
<thoreauputic> sivaji: ah so I see - I read the nickas part of the line, sorry :)
<bacongrease> intelikey -- for media i see CDROM and Floppy, no IDE1.  (however, ide1 is seen in KInfoCenter)
<DaSkreech> bacongrease: where would you like the drive to appear?
<bacongrease> daskreech  /media is fine   (the disk is actually named media, and it contains my mp3s =) )
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> as well as whole heap of stuff more
<DaSkreech> bacongrease: have you installed MP3 support for KDE?
<bacongrease> a small heap
<ubuntu__> i want to fix my kubuntu  to running very well before this
<thoreauputic> !docs | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<bacongrease> well, thats interesting, because amarok says i have no mp3 support, yet XMMS will play mp3 songs fine (under either gnome or kde)
<bacongrease> and i have used the package manaegr to installed all the packages amarok told me is necessary to support mp3
<ubuntu__> thanks
<thoreauputic> bacongrease: right - different methods - you need libxine-extracodecs  for amarok I think
<thoreauputic> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, transitional package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 68 kB
<intelikey> DaSkreech comming or going ?
<bacongrease> bad thunderstorms in houston..knocked out power for a second and computer acting funny as a whole...will reboot
<DaSkreech> intelikey: comming for a bit
<intelikey> k just checking.
<intelikey> anyone know how to clear this " dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES  "   so it's not regestered anymore ?
<intelikey> i mean i use LC_ALL=C   i hardly need to reinstall those local* files...
<thoreauputic> intelikey: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales perhaps? Or localegen ? Just a couple of guesses...
<intelikey> ah crap.  never mind   it's in the .list  files for all the packages
<kalorin> ok that's whacked
<kalorin> my tax return .pdf wouldn't open in kpdf, but opens fine on the windows vmware with adobe
<kalorin> ah well, bed time now
<thoreauputic> intelikey: practically everything in the known universe uses LC_MESSAGES it seems ;)
* kalorin waves
<intelikey> thoreauputic yeah that what i was just looking at.    and dpkg -S    is scanning the .list files  i think,,,  so i'd have to   sed  them to remove that... not worth it.
<intelikey> i probably broke dpkg again....    doesn't matter i'm backed up.
<DaSkreech> dang
<intelikey> i also have a memory leak/bug
* intelikey slips a firecracker under DaSkreech 's shoe and lights it.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: where is it from?
<intelikey> DaSkreech kernel i think
<intelikey> DaSkreech and i'm running the latest security/update  form the lts release
<xlinux__> whats the network/ server for PCLOS.. im curious about it
<DaSkreech> intelikey: viva la LTS!
* intelikey types with the mouse    gpm    to the rescue.
<DaSkreech> xlinux__: check http://distrowatch.com
<tahsin> intelikey: why cant ppl see my display pictue on kopete ?
<intelikey> beets me.
<DaSkreech> tahsin: Which protocol ?
<thoreauputic> tahsin: they are not wearing their glasses ?
<intelikey> kopete is like an aim/msn thing ?    i never touch the stuff...
<tahsin> DaSkreech: msn
<EtherBunny> you could try kmess instead of kopete
<xlinux__> hmmm no irc info...
<DaSkreech> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96+dfsg1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2488 kB, installed size 9108 kB
<intelikey> who told me that was gtk  the other day ?
<intelikey> says writen in tcl
<DaSkreech> An idiot impressing other idiots
<tahsin> DaSkreech: what do i do now ?
<aubade> Yeah, Tcl/Tk.
<DaSkreech> tahsin: what other protocols do you use other than MSN?
<tahsin> DaSkreech: none only MSN
<DaSkreech> tahsin: install amsn and use that
<DaSkreech> it only cares about the MSN protocol so it's likely to be more in sync with the changes on the MSN server
<tahsin> DaSkreech: so you mean they wont be able to see my display pic if i use kopete ?
<DaSkreech> They change the server like every two weeks. it's really annoying trying to keep up
<tahsin> DaSkreech: okay ill try amsn
<intelikey> they have too    crackers like DaSkreech keep crashing them....
<tahsin> DaSkreech: and is there a yahoo messenger with voice for linux ?
<intelikey> oh sorry :)
<DaSkreech> tahsin: they probably will be able to but you may be doing something slightly wrong (as I recall some protocols have specific settings) or it may happen suddenly on the next update
<Andrew``> how do I find out what versionof Xorg i have
<DaSkreech> tahsin: but since you only care about MSN Amsn is probably more your cup of tea
<tahsin> DaSkreech: i have tried aMsn but didnt like the interface
<DaSkreech> tahsin: Yeah kopete :0
<tahsin> DaSkreech: you mean i can make pc to phone calls using yahoo frm kopote
<DaSkreech> Andrew``: try something like X --version
<intelikey> Xorg -version
<DaSkreech> tahsin: hmm never tried that.. not sure
<tahsin> DaSkreech: did you try Kmess ? is it good ?
<DaSkreech> tahsin: Never heard of it
<DaSkreech> !info kmess
* DaSkreech taps foot
<ubotu> kmess: Instant messenger to use MSN on KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1067 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<tahsin> DaSkreech: is it good ?
<DaSkreech> tahsin: I stay as far away from MSN as I can
<tahsin> DaSkreech: lol why ?
<DaSkreech> tahsin: Never used it :) ask in #kde
<tahsin> DaSkreech: why :s
<tahsin> DaSkreech: dont u have frnds who use msn ?
<dogatemycomputer> hey.. is there a gui config utility somewhere that allows you to edit xorg.conf directly?  I don't need it but it was something I was curious about for a newbie..
<DaSkreech> tahsin: hated the protocol hate the implementation nearly every person I know on it is either an idiot or blathers on for hours about nothing and wastes my time
<tahsin> lol
<DaSkreech> tahsin: Nearly all of them do :-)
<livingdaylightg> Hi Guys!
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer sure   any text editor
<livingdaylightg> running Kubuntu with VMware here
<tahsin> DaSkreech: then how do you chat with them ?
<DaSkreech> dogatemycomputer: kinda
<DaSkreech> It's brilliant! I don't :)
<tahsin> lol
<livingdaylightg> Can someone tell me how i upgrade the repos so i have all proprieatary multimedia codecs?
<tahsin> DaSkreech: does amsn have the now playing plug-in ?
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf       kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf       etc etc etc
<livingdaylightg> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<DaSkreech> tahsin: No clue
<tahsin> DaSkreech: okay
<DaSkreech> tahsin: last time I used amsn it was less than two months old
<tahsin> So not too msn fans here i see
<DaSkreech> tahsin: probably are I'm just not one of them
<tahsin> too many*
<tahsin> i c
<intelikey> tahsin not too many M$ fan's piriod in here.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: MS isn't MSN
<tahsin> lol
<DaSkreech> related :)
<livingdaylightg> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<tahsin> DaSkreech: whats new on fiesty ? im using 6.10
<DaSkreech> Umm
<dogatemycomputer> i'm not referring to a text editor.. i'm talking about a gui that an average idiot could use with some pulldowns and such..
<intelikey> DaSkreech did i misread you ?   did you say msn is not M$ related ?
<DaSkreech> I forget :)
<DaSkreech> intelikey: No I said they are just related
<intelikey> k
<tahsin> let me try amsn and kmess
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer but.
<tahsin> where are you guys from ?
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer but,  i am and avarage idiot...
<intelikey> ah!
<DaSkreech> tahsin: the internet :)
<tahsin> DaSkreech: lol i mean in real life
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer i think there is something in the kmenu about display  but i've never seen it.
<thoreauputic> tahsin: real life is ust a psychological crutch
<dogatemycomputer> nevermind.. sorry for asking..  science knows I couldn't expect a more intelligent answer.
<DaSkreech> tahsin: My name is Tomas a Anderson I work for a respectable software company and I take out my elderly neighbour's garbage
<DaSkreech> dogatemycomputer: no it didn't
<tahsin> DaSkreech: :s
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer and when you say "edit xorg.conf directly"   what are we supposed to think ?
<DaSkreech> tahsin: bah. you are no fun :-P
<tahsin> DaSkreech: lol
<tahsin> DaSkreech: cant seem to find the now plaing plugin in AMSN
<DaSkreech> tahsin: write it :)
<tahsin> DaSkreech: lol....that would mean im going backwards
<tahsin> backwards with linux
<DaSkreech> how come?
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: i'm referring to a gui that allows an idiot to edit xorg.conf in a confined manner so they can't do something to damage it.  When I say "gui".. that doesn't mean a "text editor" .. and the very fact that the responses were so short sighted to assume an idiot could edit them in a text editor.. that gives me the inclination that nobody bothered to even consider the question
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: honestly.. its the normal response I would expect from linux users.. and the alienating attitude that keeps average people from adopting linux to start with.
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: tell me.. would you expect your windows-using grandmother to just fire up kate, somehow figuring out how to get it to launch as root, then subsequently manage to edit the file without damaging anything while at the same time, for example, being able to fix a resolution or refresh problem?
<intelikey> that was fun.
<thoreauputic> dogatemycomputer: well, I believe there are projects hapenning to improve such matters
<intelikey> now dogatemycomputer i'll answer your question.     "yes"
<intelikey> happy ?
<dogatemycomputer> thoreauputic: I didn't ask "is there a project underway that would provide a gui to edit xorg.conf for the average idiot?"... no..  that's not the question asked..
<thoreauputic> dogatemycomputer:  *shrug*
<dogatemycomputer> thoreauputic: the question I asked is weather there is a gui available to directly edit the xorg.conf that the average idiot could use?
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer i answered your "origenal" question.    "yes"
<fdoving> dogatemycomputer: kate, nano, kwrite, there are lots.
<dogatemycomputer> nevermind guys..  its hopeless
<intelikey> fdoving "directly edit the xorg.conf"   doesn't mean "directly edit the xorg.conf"   we are not reinturpreting his words propperly.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: What's it called?
<fdoving> intelikey: editing is something one does with an editor.
<DaSkreech> fdoving: he means indirectly edit the xorg.conf
<fdoving> DaSkreech: like editing a copy?
<intelikey> DaSkreech i don't know.  it's in the kmenu.   the pointy clicky thingy for changing the screen size...
<DaSkreech> fdoving: that doesn't mean the correct answer is now ssh -> screen -> nano
<DaSkreech> dogatemycomputer: what do they want to change
<DaSkreech> ?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: that would allow you to edit the resolution?
<fdoving> dogatemycomputer: are you looking for something like system settings -> Monitor & Display ?
<intelikey> fdoving no.  you have to edit that file with a pointy clicky thingy.      we are just too stupid to understand that.
<yeniklasor> dogatemycomputer : You can change this from control panel --> Root can log in like an user account. Then you will have all root... And you can do anything like windows
<fdoving> DaSkreech: yes, krandrtray allows you to change the resolution.
<intelikey> fdoving yes you named it.   ^   :)
<DaSkreech> ah neat
<DaSkreech> I'll try and find it tomorrow
<intelikey> but i fell that hardly qulifies as  "directly edit the xorg.conf"
<intelikey> feel
<livingdaylightg> In Add/Remove programs i've tried to add the restricted format... it asks me for kubuntu cd.... Can i not get the program to point directly to repositories? In Ubuntu i did not have to insert a cd...
<dogatemycomputer> fdoving: I checked "monitor and display" but you can't edit, for example, refresh rates..
<binks_> ok is there a way to delete from my 250 gb hdd without it going into my recycle bin as its on a 20gb drive and i am deleteing a large set of files
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer if you want to "edit" use an editor.
<yeniklasor> dogatemycomputer : Do what I sait ;)
* intelikey slips a firecracker under dogatemycomputer 's shoe and lights it.
<livingdaylightg> can someone please take pity on me?
<aubade> @pity livingdaylightg
<livingdaylightg> :(
<aubade> Oooh, the bot's slow tonight.
<fdoving> dogatemycomputer: unless the monitor is not attached when you start X, you don't need to edit the refreshrates. they are autoprobed by the ddc and edid-things.
<dogatemycomputer> yeniklasor: yeah.. sure.. "grandmom.. just fire up kate, load it as root and edit the file.. but be careful.. don't change something or X won't load anymore and you'll have to send me the laptop if you want it fixed"..
<intelikey> i would but your nick wont tab complete. "livingdaylightg"
<thoreauputic> dogatemycomputer:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  :)
<intelikey> you can edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the cdrom line.
<fdoving> livingdaylight: if you close down add/remove programs, and start kmenu->system->adept manager, then go to Adept->Manage Repositories you can select that.
<dogatemycomputer> fdoving: if they were always autoprobed correctly then why would the option be listed in xorg.conf at all?  the problem is that, historically, that's not always true.
<thoreauputic> dogatemycomputer: but Grandma won't like that either I guess :)
<livingdaylightg> intelikey: i am in VMware so everything is a little different and new here for me
<fdoving> dogatemycomputer: well, nowdays X doesn't really need a config anymore.
<livingdaylightg> intelikey: i'm trying to set my kubuntu up in vmware
<intelikey> livingdaylightg fdoving gave you a "gui" way.  i mentioned a terminal way.   take your pick.
<thoreauputic> dogatemycomputer: what exactly is the point of this? Feel free to submit a wish-list bug...
<yeniklasor> dogatemycomputer : What are you meaning of that? Grandmo you can use windows and I will formatting your laptop every month :)
<dogatemycomputer> honestly.. the reason i'm asking is because I think there should be a utility out there that looks at xorg.conf, populates the gui fields and allows "acceptable" pulldown options for every line including the ability to comment stuff out or enable it.. and it should be able to save the changes and confirm the entries are valid then test them for accuracy and revert if something doesn't work.. (failsave script)..
<livingdaylightg> intelikey: i missed the links...
<thoreauputic> dogatemycomputer: submit a wishlist bug on launchpad...
<smithw> dogatemycomputer: I couldn't agree more.
<livingdaylightg> why wont my name autocomplete?
<DaSkreech> livingdaylightg: take out the cdrom from your sources.list
<smithw> If python-kde wasn't so underdocumented, I'd even do that myself.
<intelikey> <fdoving> livingdaylight: if you close down add/remove programs, and start kmenu->system->adept manager, then go to Adept->Manage Repositories you can select that. <<<>>> <intelikey> you can edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the cdrom line.
<dogatemycomputer> okay.. now.. if there is such a utility then i'm not inclined to recreate the wheel and I assume (probably incorrectly based on the attitude of some holier than thou responses) that if such a utility exists then someone would point me in the right direction.
<DaSkreech> binks_: use shift
<dogatemycomputer> If such a utility doesn't exist then i'm interested in writing such a utility as my first journey into C++ in the next few months..
<intelikey> <livingdaylightg> why wont my name autocomplete? <<< because livingdaylight: beat you to it.
<thoreauputic> dogatemycomputer: when did you first notice your attitude problem ?
<binks_> DaSkreech: i dont understand
<livingdaylightg> intelikey: actually i am livingdaylight
<fdoving> dogatemycomputer: there exists utilities similar to your descrtiption, but they are not GUI ones, they are ncurses ones, because you usually need it when X doesn't work well.
<livingdaylightg> but i got the damn g there at the end(misstake)
<intelikey> livingdaylightg anyway  you did see the two answers above ?     they are the same answer just two ways to get there.
<dogatemycomputer> fdoving: I don't disagree but that's the problem.. we would need a utility that allows basic editing then testing to confirm it works.. and if Xorg fails to restart then restore the default (or origional) xorg.conf and restart X again.  It would be very similar to Windows except I think you should be permitted more granular control without having to enter the command line interface.
<binks_> dogatemycomputer: how you learning c++ a book or online im interested as i want to learn
<fdoving> dogatemycomputer: then you would need a backened service running, checking that X org failed, then revert and restart.
<DaSkreech> binks_: you are deleting in the GUI?
<DaSkreech> binks_: and you don't want it in the Trash ?
<fdoving> dogatemycomputer: or you could test the settings in a new X session on another display.
<thoreauputic> dogatemycomputer: there has been discussion on the -dev mailing list about a sane fallback if X config fails on install
<livingdaylightg> intelikey: yes, i've unticked the cd rom in the Manage Repositories dialog
<binks_> deleting and yes not in trash
<binks_> i just used sudo rm -r path and its worked
<DaSkreech> binks_: hold down shift when you are deleting itt
<dogatemycomputer> binks_: i'm going to take a fundemental courses later this year.. and i'm pairing that with Sam's Teach Yourself series.  Their books are very detailed and don't assume previous knowledge which is why I like them.
<DaSkreech> It won't go to trash
<binks_> DaSkreech: cheers
<smithw> why doesn't xorg allow changing resolution etc. dynamically, without restarting itself, in the first place?
<DaSkreech> dogatemycomputer: there seems to be a whole bunch of assumptions
<fdoving> smithw: it does. google xrandr.
<_4strO> smithw: in fact it does
<dogatemycomputer> thoreauputic: well.. alot of the discussions i've seen center around correcting the problem after it fails (and this is usually done during the intiial configuration from the cli.. i'm more interested in giving users the ability to edit the configuration in a more transparent mode without actually making them edit the file itself)..
<livingdaylightg> Guys, are we preferring Synaptic? is it still standard to be changing adept to synaptic as a first thing to do in Kubuntu?
<livingdaylightg> someone got the command to change nick?
<thoreauputic> dogatemycomputer: yes, I gathered - sounds like a good project then
<_4strO> livingdaylightg: il like console and apt-get
<intelikey> livingdaylightg /nick newnick
<fdoving> livingdaylight: /nick newnick
<dogatemycomputer> thoreauputic: I don't necessarily want to correct the reason for the failure.. i'm just interested in testing the change itself then restoring the config if the launch fails..
<DaSkreech> dogatemycomputer: how do you "test it"
<fdoving> DaSkreech: start a new X on another display?
<livingdaylight> fdoving, lol, i see... i still have X-chat open in Ubuntu
<fdoving> DaSkreech: with a "do you see this and accept the configuration?" box.
<livingdaylight> _4strO, you're such a pro
<dogatemycomputer> DaSkreech: as I said...  i'm just looking for a more powerful alternative than "screen & monitor" in KDE..
<smithw> fdoving, _4strO: then why all the trouble with setting resolutions, having to edit xorg.conf and restarting the x-server? or xrandr only allow you to change to the resolution previously configured on xorg.conf?
<DaSkreech> fdoving: with a pause button :)
<fdoving> smithw: it allows you to edit configured or proped resolutions.
<livingdaylight> is there a general consensus on Adept vs Synaptic?
<oscar> speak spanish
<fdoving> livingdaylight: adept is getting better.
<dogatemycomputer> DaSkreech: well.. can't you start X, then tell the script, for example, to watch the PID and see if it closes within a certain number of seconds?  I don't know enough yet to know how i'm going to approach it.
<fdoving> livingdaylight: not than synaptic, but better than it's previous self.
<livingdaylight> In past versions people pretty much changed to Synaptic first thing after fresh install.. but i wondered if in Feisty that is no longer the case
<dogatemycomputer> DaSkreech: as I said.. learning C++ is the goal.. but I would like a practical project to learn on.. and I don't wanna doo something that's already done.
<DaSkreech> dogatemycomputer: there are loads of non fatal thigns that can happen
<livingdaylight> fdoving, well that answers it for me then... only the best for me please
<DaSkreech> livingdaylight: I like adept better :)
<fdoving> livingdaylight, then i'd suggest aptitude. :)
<DaSkreech> livingdaylightg: Whats the problem you have with adept?
<thoreauputic> dogatemycomputer: there are huge numbers of potential options in the xorg.conf file though - tracking all of them would be quite a feat I'm guessing
<livingdaylightg> DaSkreech: sigh...  controversy
<dogatemycomputer> DaSkreech: well..  figure it this way.. if I can give you a gui with some pulldowns and options..  then wouldn't that be easier than trying to decypher a complete xorg.conf?  the gui could set it up in sections, give you valid choices in the pulldown, allow you to comment/uncomment text without having to know how its done in the background..  I think that's a good start.  Its better than depending on KDE to do it with their limited 
<DaSkreech> dogatemycomputer: what are valid choices ?
<intelikey> aptitude as a command line tool  is ok.   aptitude as an ncurses app is *supply adjitives to suit self*
<fdoving> dogatemycomputer: like thoreauputic says, and options have different names from driver to driver. etc.
<livingdaylightg> DaSkreech: well, i'm in a fresh install of Kubuntu Feisty, so i don't know hence i ask...but in past versions Adept just wsan't as good, am i wrong? I thought everyone agreed on that
<dogatemycomputer> DaSkreech: well..  how about different resolutions, refresh rates, frequencies..
<yeniklasor> When I using windows, and changing screen resolutions, I choosed what is can't displayed by my monitor. Than guess what happened, anything :) After every reboot I couldn't change anything because I had no display! But in linux I can change it with x conf. Guess what windows sucks...
<fdoving> dogatemycomputer: you can do that with xrandrtray already.
<fdoving> dogatemycomputer: change on the fly while running X.
<DaSkreech> livingdaylightg: yeah it's been dolled up a bit
<dogatemycomputer> fdoving: well.. i'm going to go check that app out..  and hence the question..  I wanted to know if i'm recreating the wheel.
<DaSkreech> dogatemycomputer: :-)
<livingdaylight> I am the real livingdaylight
<fdoving> dogatemycomputer: it's not an editor, it's more like the nvidia and ati tray icons, where you can change the resolitions etc.
<DaSkreech> yeniklasor: yup
<livingdaylight> i was running Xchat over in Ubuntu and Konversation in Kubuntu VMware
<service> wazaap
<_4strO> livingdaylight: honestly i dont pass much time on adept or synaptic so nevermind, both let me install a package easyly so ...
<dogatemycomputer> fdoving: well.. if it'll do the same thing then that's fine.  I've just looked at several xorg.conf's and they are really scary to newbies.  I wanted to give them a way of looking at xorg.conf while providing some guidance and explanation on what each line/option does.. while allowing them to still see the file.
<intelikey> service
<DaSkreech> livingdaylight: Hear what. Play with Adept for two weeks until it does something to piss you off then install synaptic. then detail what it did wrong in a bug
<fdoving> dogatemycomputer: sounds like a good idea to me. :)
<livingdaylight> _4strO: sometimes i just find gui's easier...
<dogatemycomputer> fdoving: I don't wanna necessarily hide xorg.conf but I think if we can show them without forcing them to take in the whole file unattended..  then I think that would help with the educational process.  It would also stop the user from entering, for example, a horizontal frequency of "5" or a refresh rate of "12"..  make sense?
<fdoving> dogatemycomputer: yep, go for it.
<DaSkreech> dogatemycomputer: It's hella better. If anyone is really scared by xorg.conf then they probably would be freaked out by choosing a refresh rate as well
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech: ok, that's a deal... after all i'm running Kubuntu in VMware to test it and have a Kubuntu experience not Ubuntu .. so you're on
<fdoving> dogatemycomputer: i can recommend qt4+kde4 as an API. it's very nice.
<intelikey> ah but come on  5.0  by 12  is so much fun
<thoreauputic> dogatemycomputer: you might want to look at what dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does - not an X gui, but designed to do what I think you mean
<DaSkreech> livingdaylight: leave me a message on memoserv if you don't see me on I wanna know what the people want :)
<dogatemycomputer> DaSkreech: well.. see.. and I think if we could say, "here are your choices (pulldown) and here are the suggested options .. and here is what it does.. ".. and when you save it..  then it should respond, "everything looks good" or "your frequency is set to 10.. are you sure you want to do that?  its low."
<DaSkreech> dogatemycomputer: I guess. if you could do something that educated someone to getting them to understand the overall file
<DaSkreech> might want to run a bunch of stuff past seele
<dogatemycomputer> thoreauputic: well..  the problem is that it hides xorg.conf.  I don't want to hide it.  I want to educate on what it looks like and "see what stuff you can do" without forcing them to do it.   Its for intermediate users who don't need everything hidden but don't want control over everything.  Keep in mind many are too advanced (and sometimes too intelligent) to understand or remember what its like for someone's who beyhond a newbie
<intelikey> educate them to never touch a key board and you'll have....
<intelikey> M$
<dsmith> talking about surface?
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: well.. that's kinda the point.  Windows hides everything.  I don't want to hide it.  I want to show with education and some error checking.
<thoreauputic> dogatemycomputer: yes, I understand what you are aiming at - sounds good - I was just suggesting that the dpkg-reconfigure tool might give you some ideas
<dsmith> Linux is compatible with windows, windows is only compatible with windows
* intelikey wonders what happened to my 90 year old grandmother that just came from windows   described eariler....
<thoreauputic> intelikey: she's running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ;p
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: well..  I would like to, for example, be able to walk my grandmother through editing the file over the phone using pulldowns and such .. for example.. if she got a new monitor that isn't automatically configured properly.
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer i like the concept you have "evolved it into"   just seems like macro evolution from what it started
<dsmith> i swear I installed a HP 1022 printer last week in Fiesty, looked online for a driver, found it and installed it quicker then the windows driver.. I was amazed...
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: maybe she wants the refresh rate turned up or she wants a different resolution.. I can say.. "hey.. launch this app.. now ..  look for this.. now.. click on that pulldown and select 1280x1024.. now select 75 from that pulldown.. okay.. now.. click SAVE.."
<fdoving> dsmith: linuxprinting.org is amazing. i did the same yesterday for a cheap lexmark laser.
<dsmith> yep, lp,org is awesome
<kiwiturnAUS> does anyone know how to install nero linux ???
<DaSkreech> dsmith: I'm surprised you had to install a driver
<thoreauputic> intelikey: your 90 year old grandmother learnt her computing on a PDP-11 and all this point and click stuff scares her ;-)
<dsmith> lexmark 600 or dell 720 is easy
<DaSkreech> !nero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nero - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4strO> kiwiturnAUS: sudo apt-get install k3b :p
<smithw> intelikey: I know I'm stepping on treacherous ground here, but... I don't think it's really a bad thing to never have to touch a keyboard. I think some people work better if they are at a command prompt, some if they have a GUI and some if they have both (my case). I think, since free software is mostly about freedom of choice, it shouldn't bound you to do some things that should be usual (e.g., making your video card work) on a console.
<DaSkreech> kiwiturnAUS: Why do you want nero?
<intelikey> thoreauputic hehhe
<dsmith> DaScreech: so was I
<kiwiturnAUS> why dont i ?
<DaSkreech> kiwiturnAUS: no why do you?
<smithw> I mean, if someone really doesn't like touching on a console, are they obligated to stick with proprietary software?
<dsmith> k3b
<DaSkreech> kiwiturnAUS: k3b is a lot nicer
<DaSkreech> alt+space -> k3b -> enter
<intelikey> smithw "it shouldn't bound you to do some things that should be usual" ???
<smithw> DaSkreech: don't you mean alt+f2?
<kiwiturnAUS> can u make basic dvd menus ?
<_4strO> DaSkreech: is a katapult user :p
<DaSkreech> smithw: No alt+space
<intelikey> smithw no alt+space
<intelikey> ooops late.
<DaSkreech> kiwiturnAUS: I've heard lots of rumours you can :)
<dogatemycomputer> smithw: well.. that was why I had that little blow-up earlier is because I see alot of people ask questions that are really noob questions that seem obvious to many of us.. but really.. its not to someone trying to use linux.  I think power comes in numbers so if we can get more people to use linux then maybe we can get companies like Adobe to opensource Flash, convert Shockwave or get companies to write decent linux drivers so we d
<smithw> intelikey: I think my phrase got cropped: ... things that should be usual (e.g., making your video card work) on a console.
<kiwiturnAUS> ok ill give it a go
<dsmith> hmmmm katapult
<DaSkreech> sexy :)
<dsmith> after plaing with virtual box
<kiwiturnAUS> whats the terminal promt?
<dsmith> vmware officually sux
<dogatemycomputer> smithw: part of getting people to convert is not scaring them away!
<intelikey> smithw ok.
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer message turncated.
<intelikey> write decent linux drivers so we d
<thoreauputic> dogatemycomputer: if pre-installed linux ever really gets a foothold, a lot of config issues will be less important
<intelikey> and that really is becomming offtopic    i hope we don't miss someone asking for help.
<dogatemycomputer> thoreauputic: You are correct.  Unfort in alot of cases what came first.. the chicken or the egg?
<thoreauputic> i.e. most people's machines will Just Work (tm)
<intelikey> the chicken
<smithw> dogatemycomputer: I don't have so much high expectations like Adobe opensourcing Flash, but... I agree with you, sometimes it's easy to forget how a newbie thinks.
<thoreauputic> dogatemycomputer: shades of Gullivers Travels, Big Endians and Little Endians ( Swift )
<smithw> on the other hand, you can't expect someone to sit on a computer and do whatever they feel like without learning how to use it first. I always think of a comparison with cars: you don't get to drive until you get your driver's licence...
<thoreauputic> smithw: I recently took time off from IRC because I was aware that I was losing patience, giving the same answers over and over...
<intelikey> smithw if life were that simple.....
<thoreauputic> smithw: It's hard to help people on IRC without using CLI commands - it's a text medium after all
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: I know I was probably truncated earlier.. I'm just rambling on because i'm a bit frustrated about, for example, my companies refusal to understand that linux is the future.
<_4strO> dogatemycomputer: it's because you talk to them about ubuntu and not about cannonical
<dogatemycomputer> _4strO: what do you mean?  *curious look*
<intelikey> thoreauputic i second that.   i tried to help a guy get his mouse to do something for an hour one time and finally said "copy and paste this into a konsole"  and it was fixed in one command....
<thoreauputic> intelikey: exactly
<intelikey> it's just so much easier to fix a remote problem with    sudo blah blah blah      done.
<smithw> thoreauputic, intelikey: you're both right, life isn't that simple and irc is text medium. But I think it should be built-in on Kubuntu (as an example, it could be really any distro) some tools that do the job for you...
<_4strO> dogatemycomputer: when i propose linux for entreprise they always say, what are my garentee if something wrong
<thoreauputic> _4strO: paid support from Canonical
<intelikey> smithw so write them.
<xlinux__> why does everyone say kubuntu is so limited?
<_4strO> thoreauputic: that's what i said ;)
<thoreauputic> xlinux__: who says that?
<intelikey> smithw i do not C   /me ! si     i don't  see    you know.
<smithw> One example: I'm on a recently installed Kubuntu. I did 3 "major configurations" on it: getting my video driver to be accepted, connecting to a wifi network and installing beryl. The first two I could only accomplish on the terminal, just beryl went kind of flawlessly.
<DaSkreech> thoreauputic: hang out in #kubuntu-devel and help make things better :)
<thoreauputic> DaSkreech: I'm not a developer though :)
<xlinux__> dang near any person with another distro.. they talk about how limited and boring kubuntu/ubuntu is.. I dont see it.. seems like a lot of stuff to tinker with
<thoreauputic> DaSkreech: I mostly help on mailing lists and IRC
<dogatemycomputer> thoreauputic: I agree with you.  i'm not either but these kinds of issues and internal frustration are pushing me to become one ;)
<thoreauputic> xlinux__: distro wars - it's all Linux, and it can do all the same stuff
<smithw> intelikey: as I stated earlier, if python-kde weren't so underdocumented (I refuse to try to learn C++ for Nth time), I'd have written some tools myself...
<intelikey> smithw well  two of those three i personally don't even think of as "needed"   so the wifi issue is the only real argument there.
<intelikey> smithw hehhe  ok.  :)
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: that's exactly the closed minded attitude that becomes the problem rather than the solution.
<xlinux__> thoreauputic.. yeah, well maybe with the exception of sabayon/gentoo, but source installs are just as manageable on Kubuntu
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer i never claimed to have an open mind.
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: you have summarily decided that those issues are non-issues because they don't matter to you.
<DaSkreech> thoreauputic: Good enough :-)
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: oh.. i'm sorry.. I thought you were here to help.. my mistake.
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer no because beryl is "officially" not supported and beta.
<dogatemycomputer> this is ONLY a support channel.
<thoreauputic> xlinux__: gentoo people tend to assume their way is the only way to compile I notice :) They rarely know about apt-get build-dep , apt-get source , apt-get -b etc etc
<kraut> moin
<smithw> intelikey: in fact, beryl is the less needed of them, exactly the one who was easier to configure. about video driver, I really can't work on a 1024x768 screen, it affects my productivity. I need space on my screen... And although you may say it's just me, I guess a lot of people don't feel comfortable with a screen too big / too small.
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer yes.  "this is ONLY a support channel"
<intelikey> smithw but propritary drivers are not really an open source issue
<dogatemycomputer> smithw: well.. although some of us would rather see you unproductive.. i'm sorry to hear about your trouble..
<DaSkreech> dogatemycomputer: some things we can only barely support
<xlinux__> thoreauputic- I agree.. cant deny there usage flags are nice.. but thats counting pennies on reasonable hardware... so much compiling time wasted if you have a decent system
<dogatemycomputer> DaSkreech: I didn't comment on the supportability of the package but instead the attitude that "because it doesn't affect me then it must not be important"
<thoreauputic> xlinux__: I always wonder if all that effort is worth a 1 % improvement ;)
<thoreauputic> .. if that
<intelikey> i understand the problem there.   my nvidia card is not supported.   but as with so many others    i don't "need" the 3d crap  and i can get 1200 rez out of it with the free driver.
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: I use opensource drivers but again.. that doesn'
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: doesn't mean we should summarily decide what's a problem for someone.. and what's not..
<thoreauputic> dogatemycomputer: I think there might be a certain amount of tongue-in-cheek in intelikey 's answers :) Just a guess...
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: or what deserves support.. and does not..
<smithw> intelikey: as much as like the open source philosophy, it's not like linux is going to be the leader OS in the world if it doesn't work with hardware companies that won't open their drivers.
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer ok.  live by your standard.    make my vidio card do all it can do.    put up or shutup.
<thoreauputic> dogatemycomputer: don't take it all so *seriously*, dude! :-)
<xlinux__> thoreauputic: yeah.. they spend all this time on maintenance and bragging about there setup- do they ever get to USE it? I mean, choice of distros is nice, but I like how K/ubuntu is so transparent and quietly effecient
<gaojian> 
<dogatemycomputer> now that i've stirred the pot.. gotta get up in a few hours for work.. ;)
<gaojian> 
<dogatemycomputer> carry on gentlemen :)
<_4strO> !ch | gaojian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> smithw ok i think right there is the main differance in philosophies      i don't care if "linux is going to be the leader OS in the world"  or not.   i like linux  i use linux exclusively  but i'm not trying to make it popular.   and that differance in "goal" if you will is the major differance.
<DaSkreech> !chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<DaSkreech> gaojian: ^^^
<thoreauputic> _4strO: ch is Switzerland, BTW :)
<_4strO> yes
<DaSkreech> http://lifehacker.com/software/lifehacker-top-10/top-10-ubuntu-applications-265052.php
<SilentDis> hello :)
<DaSkreech> hi
<thoreauputic> _4strO: ah, you are in .fr so you know it stands for "Cantons Helvetiques" I guess :)
* DinK[UK]  is away: Gone away for now.
<_4strO> DaSkreech: none of this application are ubuntu apps !
<SilentDis> I'm going to do a fresh install of 7.04, wiping out my 6.10 install.  /home is on a seperate partition, everything is backed up already.  Is there anything in /home/user i should nuke to make this go a bit smoother?
<_4strO> yep thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> :)
<smithw> intelikey: I get your point. I, on the other, like Linux, but I don't use it exclusively (my main computer is a Mac, I just can't stand Windows). But I'd really like to see open source alternatives become more popular, and see people stop thinking sticking with proprietary software is their only choice (which, for some point-and-click users, really is).
<DaSkreech> smithw: open source apps are slow starters
<smithw> DaSkreech: agreed. they are like wine, they get better when they get old :)
<intelikey> smithw linux didn't thrive for over a decade by trying to win the OS race.   and i'm not about changing it.  it's always been about freedom open source and choices.   not about becoming something that everybody likes/wants/has to have/needs   just about an alternative to that money/power/monopoly hungry other.    </offtopic>
<dogatemycomputer> smithw: you should read this: http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/vista_cost.html
<xlinux__> for some reason, when I open apps, a icon appears in the taskbar with the hourglass, and it sits there "opening" even after the application is open...
<dogatemycomputer> smithw: if Microsoft has its way.. it will force hardware vendors to build content protection directly into their hardware which would basically prevent anything but Windows from running on most graphics cards..
<_4strO> [09:06]  <smithw> DaSkreech: agreed. they are like wine, they get better when they get old :) <-- depend of the wine :p
<dogatemycomputer> smithw: if linux doesn't become dominant then it could possible, if they choose their battles carefully.. they could turn every PC into a TV that won't boot unless its windows..
<xlinux__> like when I clicked on DaSkreech's link, a firefox icon popped up and stayed there for 30 secs, even though the link open in my already open firefox window
<DaSkreech> SilentDis: Do you have any problems with the current install?
<smithw> intelikey: dogatemycomputer just gave a better argument for improving linux that I could ever think about so quickly!
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer only the "idiot" buying the box can control that.  not the software writer.
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: well.. and right now.. the idiots are buying windows.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: huh?
<SilentDis> DaSkreech: It was a 'sidegrade' from Ubuntu > Kubuntu.  I'd like to clear out unused stuff anyway.  I can't download alt CD, as I live in the boonies with only dialup available.  my ShipIt CD arrived today.
<_4strO> dogatemycomputer: the counter strike player too :p
<smithw> _4strO: good point about the wine :p
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: so if you like linux so much then I would start making your fight.. their fight..  or.. of course.. we could just do what Microsoft wants.
<xlinux__> theyre not idiots.. theyre ignorant because society WANTS them that way
<DaSkreech> SilentDis: well ...
<DaSkreech> SilentDis: what's more important a clean machine or keeping your settings?
<_4strO> i hate ATI !!!
<intelikey> or we could do like FOSS has always done.
* dogatemycomputer is worried and scared
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: what's that?
<DaSkreech> dogatemycomputer: They can't do that by the way
<DaSkreech> EU would eat them
<intelikey> but you dragged me right back into that.   i said  </offtopic>
<smithw> dogatemycomputer: unless it's windows or a mac... as much I like the innovative thinking of people at cupertino and their technical skills (they managed to build a bsd in which most users will never touch the console!), I despise their closed way of doing things.
<dogatemycomputer> DaSkreech: hahahahahaha.. they can't do what?  are you really serious?
<SilentDis> DaSkreech: I wouldn't mind keeping SOME of my settings, such as the Amarok DB (90gb music collection takes damn long to index lol), bookmarks, etc.  if they cause conflicts though, i'll happly thrash 'em and recreate 'em as a per-need basis
<DaSkreech> dogatemycomputer: #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech: Adept has improved. One issue i remember now from way back when is that there wasn't a drop down terminal to see what was going on....this meant that installing things like flash and java were impossible coz one didn't have a dialog to tick the agreements and click forward... I see that is now remedied
<dogatemycomputer> DaSkreech: omg.. I can't believe I just read that.  You really believe NVidia and Ati couldn't write hardware that detects weather or not windows is running and scale accordingly?
<dogatemycomputer> write=build
<DaSkreech> SilentDis: nothing will confilct. Do you know where your settings are kept?
<dogatemycomputer> DaSkreech: that ATI and NVidia would walk away from profit sharing of that magnitude?  their shareholders would DEMAND it..
<DaSkreech> dogatemycomputer: no not really
<SilentDis> DaSkreech: for the most part.  /home/<user>/.kde and other . folders if memory serves
<dogatemycomputer> DaSkreech: they could just produce hardware that acts funny under linux..  crashes occasionally.. really unstable.. does certain checks at the hardware level that it shouldn't..
<thoreauputic> dogatemycomputer: while this has been interesting, I really think DaSkreech has a point - #kubuntu-offtopic woould be more appropriate
<DaSkreech> SilentDis: right. ok .. what I would do is move my ~/. folders to somewhere else
<intelikey> computers are not nessacary
<DaSkreech> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dogatemycomputer> DaSkreech: there is ALOT they could do and Microsoft has enough financial motivation to make sure it happens.. and i'm not inclined to simply assume they couldn't.
<SilentDis> DaSkreech: just rename it?  /home is on a seperate part already ;)
<DaSkreech> dogatemycomputer: very offtopic now :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<GC1292912> Guys how come I can only install ubuntu in safe graphics mode and then when I start w/o cd it goes to a black screen and doesnt load anything, not unless I boot up in a recovery mode, and then manually start gdm, however I wont have internet there or anything to update the drivers any can help?
<thoreauputic> OK --- > offtopic is thataway
<llutz> hi
<DaSkreech> SilentDis: yes just rename it. When you reinstall a new one will be created. You can copy the things you want back like amarok and kopete
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<SilentDis> DaSkreech: kk, good idea on that.  thanks :)
<DaSkreech> SilentDis: Anything else will be fresh
<DaSkreech> SilentDis: wait like a month before deleting the backup
<_4strO> GC1292912: ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<intelikey> GC1292912 have you reconfigured your xserver ?
<SilentDis> DaSkreech: kk, no troubles there.  /home has PLEANTY of disk space lol
<DaSkreech> SilentDis: Yeah that's what peopel always say :) You'll need space at some point :0
<GC1292912> intelikey: I tried the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg added resolutions but still doesnt work :/
<DaSkreech> dogatemycomputer: not joining us?
<st> somebody help me please with epson stylus c62
<GC1292912> intelikey: only in recovery mode
<SilentDis> DaSkreech: well... wait, how do i check disk space?  *goes to mount /dev/hdb3 while waiting for response*
<DaSkreech> df -h
<livingdaylight> why does apt-get not find alsa-aoss?
<DaSkreech>  for how much is left
<SilentDis> DaSkreech: ty :)
<dogatemycomputer> DaSkreech: no.. i'm heading to bed.. thanks though..
<intelikey> GC1292912 boot up in safe mode and run    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg       and set the vidio driver accordingly
<dogatemycomputer> DaSkreech: I appreciate the offer though.
<DaSkreech> dogatemycomputer: ok :)
<_4strO> SilentDis: konqueror media:/ and simply roll over each disks
<thoreauputic> dogatemycomputer: sleep well :)
<GC1292912>  intelikey thats what I did, set it to NV and still no dice
<SilentDis> _4strO: thanks :)
<DaSkreech> I really need to learn gui ways of doing simple things
<livingdaylight> also xine-extracodecs didn't install
<dogatemycomputer> thoreauputic: you also..
<intelikey> GC1292912 you may want to visit monitorworld.com  and find your vsync hrefresh rates...
<DaSkreech> livingdaylight: Hmm?
<st> how do i set up my epson stylus c62 printer
<DaSkreech> !printer
<GC1292912> intelikey: thanks, any specific configurations Ineed for a 24" lcd?
<thoreauputic> livingdaylight: libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<thoreauputic> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, transitional package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 68 kB
<livingdaylight> throeauputic thanks
<thoreauputic> livingdaylight: no worries :)
<intelikey> GC1292912 probably but i'm not familear with lcd   maybe monitorworld.com  has answers.
* thoreauputic goes shopping
<OptimusRex> Hi all. My adept keeps saying that another process may be running or some apt-get and that I have to close that other process before I can run adept updates. How do I find out whether there is another process running and how do I kill it?
<GC1292912> intelikey: thank you
<tahsin> upgraded Kopete to the one that is part of KDE 3.5. Leaving the rest of KDE as 3.4.
<tahsin> how do i upgraded Kopete to the one that is part of KDE 3.5. Leaving the rest of KDE as 3.4.
<DaSkreech> !adept crash fix | OptimusRex
<ubotu> OptimusRex: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<DaSkreech> tahsin: You have KDE 3.4 ?
<livingdaylight> thoreauputic: do you know about alsa-aoss?
<tahsin> DaSkreech: i dont knw how do i check that?
<tahsin> DaSkreech: i wana upgrade my kopete
<SilentDis> DaSkreech: ok, there wasn't enough space lol.  had a mass of old DVD backup vobs in there, glad I checked rofl
<DaSkreech> tahsin: what version do you have ?
<DaSkreech> tahsin: help -> about kopete
<DaSkreech> tahsin: help -> about KDE as well :)
<tahsin> DaSkreech: 0.12.3 using KDE 3.5.5
<DaSkreech> SilentDis: See? ;-)
<OptimusRex> Ubotu. It has gone into setting up firefox and then returned to the prompt. Is that what has been locking my adept? The incomplete setup?
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech: Adepts now haveing a drop down terminal means one can now install java using Adept
<DaSkreech> You'll always forget
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech: do you know about alsa-aoss?
<tahsin> DaSkreech: can i upgrade it further ?
<DaSkreech> livingdaylight: can't say I have
<SilentDis> DaSkreech: it's always something.  doesn't help that it's 2:21am and i'm tired while doing this.  wanna get 'er done so it can update while i sleep lol
<DaSkreech> tahsin: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<lowell> hi there people
<lowell> my first time to install linux based os
<SilentDis> lowell: welcome to a real os! :D
<lowell> hi silentdis
<lowell> im using kubuntu
<DaSkreech> lowell: Welcome to Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Do you have any questions?
<lowell> thanks people for welcoming me
<smithw> lowell: Welcome to the open source world!
<SilentDis> lowell: take the software, please! :D
<SilentDis> lowell: not enough?  ok, take more software!  and give it to your friends, too! :D
<lowell> yes i do have a question. how can i see my network. we have a domain here in the office
<DaSkreech> !ad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> dang :)
<lowell> yes ive been talking to my friend to install linux based on there notebook nd pc :-)
<thor_> any lvm2 experts in the house ?
<DaSkreech> ack 3:00
<DaSkreech> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<SilentDis> lowell: you're looking for info about samba setup, most likely.  it's a windows network, correct?
<DaSkreech> samba does domains?
<lowell> i think i already have samba
<DaSkreech> Hmm dnd't know that
<_4strO> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> In any case
<DaSkreech> It's 3:00 g'night!
<SilentDis> g'night DaSkreech
<lowell> but then again how can i know if i have samba?
<xlinux__> now tbird is freezing...
<_4strO> lowell: how can i know if i have samba? running ?
<SilentDis> lowell: easy way to be sure, at a prompt, type 'sudo aptitude install samba' (no quotes).  should install everything that it needs, if anything is missing, and just reinstall if it's already there (no harm done)
<_4strO> SilentDis: i dont think it will reinstall it ...
<lowell> ok hold on. il try that.
<_4strO> SilentDis: just saying samba is already there
<magi> hello everyone. I need some help
<SilentDis> _4strO: usual default behavior for aptitude is to reinstall the package I thought.  I could be wrong though.
<SilentDis> !help | magi
<ubotu> magi: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<thor_> anything more specivic to mountig a previos lvm2 volume
<SilentDis> magi: sorry, wrong help info.  just ask your question, it's why we're here :)
<_4strO> SilentDis: ok, i dont know too about aptitute, i use apt-get
<magi> well, I made a mistake while installing the kubuntu 7.04
<lowell> upon typing sudo at terminal , i got this mesage command not found
<SilentDis> _4strO: it's apt-get on steroids with a little better dependancy handling is all :)
<magi> I chosen the wrong keyboard
<intelikey> <_4strO> SilentDis: i dont think it will reinstall it ... <<< not without a switch   it wont.
<magi> and now I cannot type some of the characters.
<magi> how can I rechoose the keyboard map?
<magi> thanks!
<SilentDis> magi: at a prompt, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  it'll give you the choice to change it :)
<magi> well, I hope I can modify it in the console, too.
<magi> i just cannot type the quota " in the console
<intelikey> reconfiguring beloc*  ?
<SilentDis> magi: it's all arrow keys after you get the command in :).  no quotes in that command, just the words between them, i shoulda been more specific, sorry
<_4strO> magi: the graphic way : K / system settings / language and region
<lowell> guys how can i joined our windows network. im using kubuntu now
<intelikey> magi what locale do you need ?
<magi> well, thanks for your help. but i don't think it works. actually, in VIM i cannot type the character '"'
<intelikey> magi what locale do you need ?
<magi> the locale is en_US, but the keyboard is not
<_4strO> lowell: konqueror smb:/
<intelikey> magi ok i think you can change that with   let me find it....
<magi> i hope i can see the keyboard mapping procedure at the beginning of installation again...
<_4strO> magi: the graphic way : K / system settings / language and region
<intelikey> magi   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow console-data      i think.
<lowell> anybody here can help me regarding how can i joined windows networking, im using kubuntu now
<intelikey> _4strO that wont affect a console tho
<magi> intelikey: yes i want to affect the console also.
<magi> i just chosen the wrong keyboard map
<smithw> lowell: by joining the netowork, you mean acessing other computer's files or sharing your own?
<intelikey> magi   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow console-data      << i think.
<intelikey> try it and see.
<magi> intelikey: yes i am trying...
<lowell> yes thats rigth smithw, im here in the office, and i just installed kubuntu
<smithw> lowell: but which do you want to do, or both?
<lowell> where using a domain here
<lowell> smith i just want to see our domain here in the office
<magi> intelikey: well, will it affect immediately or delayed?
<smithw> lowell: like _4strO said, open Konqueror and time smb:/ on the address bar
<smithw> *time = type
<intelikey> magi that i don't know.   you may have to logout and back in   may only affect on boot  cause the script is in /etc/rcS.d/     i only messed with that one time    been  a while
<xlinux__> Any ideas on why Thunderbird freezes every few minutes?
<lowell> yes smithw and _4astro, you guys are great . i already see our domain here in the office
<intelikey> xlinux__ momentary or solid freeze ?
<SilentDis> xlinux__: hard freeze, as in have to kill the app, or just locks, then works again after a few moments?
<magi> intelikey: okay, I will reboot the system and see if it works. thanks a lot!
<intelikey> magi wait
<magi> intelikey yes?
<xlinux__> hard freeze.. it wont even come up from the taskbar.. just the title bar and an empty window
<intelikey> magi i'm about to leave and don't want you thinking i ran off.  if that doesn't work thoreauputic or fdoving might be able to finish helping you with it.
<xlinux__> it just started happening- its been working fine for a few weeks now
<magi> intelikey okay, thanks a lot!
<intelikey> i think it will but not sure.
<intelikey> good luck.
<SilentDis> xlinux__: did you recently perform an update?  i know firefox had one recently, i don't use TB, so i'm not sure if it did too.
<lowell> hey guys i have another question. we have files on our network and i want to access it.
<smithw> what is the default behavior for samba's users in kubuntu? does it share users and passwords with the system or do I have to create specific users for it?
<xlinux__> just aptitude update and upgrade.. but im running Thunderbird 2 which isnt in the repos... I had to install it from source
<intelikey> xlinux__   ipv6 possably ?     probably not.
<intelikey> any way i have to go.
<xlinux__> lpv6
<xlinux__> ?
<intelikey> gooday and good luck to your penguin
<xlinux__> to yours as well
<SilentDis> xlinux__: hmm... bad compile?  did it ever work?  did you use binaries?  did you install a self-downloaded .deb or hand compiled?
<lowell> in our windows we have password to access some files. i already use our username and password but still i cant access it
<xlinux__> hand compiled source package.. worked fine for about 2 weeks.. just started happening yesterday
<SilentDis> lowell: it's been so long since i've had need to use ubuntu in a corp. network environment (job field change out of the computer industry).  I run all ubuntu at home personally, so I just am not sure. have you checked ubotu's help topics?
<SilentDis> !samba | lowell
<ubotu> lowell: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<xlinux__> what was intelikey saying?
<lowell> ok il check those links. thanks
<SilentDis> xlinux__: when you hand compiled, did you 'install' to ~ or into /usr/share/thunderbird?
<xlinux__> crap.. I went sudo make etc... I didnt specify where it should go... hes a genius.
<xlinux__> wheres the default place it would install to?
<SilentDis> xlinux__: ahhh.  i was thinking probably along the same lines... a recent security patch for an older version got written into it.  when hand compiling, i always go for ~ as it's destination on a debian system, just to be safe for that very reason.  I'm betting it installed to /usr/share/thunderbird or the like, and got mucked.
<xlinux__> is tbird scattered all over the filesystem or just in that location? I dont know how im going to remove it now... should have check installed.. dangit
<SilentDis> xlinux__: it's settings are probably just fine (they should be stored in ~/.mozilla or ~/.thunderbird).  if you recompile as user into your ~, and run it from there, you should be right as rain
<xlinux__> SilentDis: hmm.. let me give that a shot
<xlinux__> sad part is.. Id rather use Kmail.. i never could get outbound for Gmail to work
<SilentDis> kk, kubuntu install is pulling package lists now.  on dialup, that's painful, with chat open, it's downright stupid.  take care all :)
<xlinux__> you to...
<sercik> hi! it is possible to instll a package from hard disk and automatically satisty dependencies??
<epimeth> http://www.merchantos.com/makebeta/tools/spyjax/
<epimeth> ack!!!
<epimeth> wrong paste
<epimeth> still, an interesting link
<epimeth> so... does the new office work in wine... or any office for that matter?
<epimeth> anybody home???
<gc1981>   guys when I was installing ubuntu the only way to do it was in safe graphics mode, now when I try boot I alwahys just get to the black screen, I reconfigured xorg.conf put proper horiz and vsync rates (through dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)  and still it doesnt work,    I can though boot up in recovery mode, and manually load gdm and it works fine on 1920x1200    please advise (sysinfo: geforce 8800 and 24" widescreen samsung lcd)
<sercik> i receive a /usr/bin/esd not found how can i know in which package is that file??
<crimsun> esound.
<crimsun> (or in my case, pulseaudio-esound-compat)
<sercik> Hi crimsun!
<sercik> i'm not able to use compiz under feisty!
<sercik> it starts but have no windows decorations
<mike> install linux mint then sudo apt-get install kde
<g1981c> guys I have an integrated SAS/SCSI adaptec controller in my mobo and I want to use my scsi hdd as a system drive, anyone can help to tell me what to do (right now its disabled in bios otherwise it wouldnt install ubuntu)
<epimeth> kvm only loads its own images, right?  how would I load a windows partition I already have into linux?
<epimeth> does vmware does it?
<chakie_work> hi folks! can anyone enlighten a noob where to start looking for the settings used for when new media is found on a feisty system? i'd like to activate my own application when a certain usb-storage disk is detected (own camera management application)
<chakie_work> the "System Settings" doesn't seem to be it, nor "Control Center"
<chakie_work> are there any other "settings centers" i should be aware of?
<llutz> chakie_work: maybe in the udev-rules
<chakie_work> llutz: ok
<chakie_work> llutz: edgy always prompted me for what to do when it found something and that was ok. feisty just opens konqueror and that's not what i want
<llutz> chakie_work: hmmm. feisty asks here too. strange
<chakie_work> llutz: so perhaps i've clicked in a "don't ask me" on edgy
<chakie_work> and now i'd like to find the location where that is configurable...
<epimeth> kvm only loads its own images, right?  how would I load a windows partition I already have into linux?
<epimeth> does vmware does it?
<chakie_work> and /etc/udev/rules.d/ isn't a friendly place at all
<MaTiAz> epimeth: Isn't it listed in /media/?
<llutz> chakie_work: hehe, nope.
<llutz> chakie_work: i also think, it's not the right place for your problem
<chakie_work> llutz: perhaps it's related to HAL after all?
<chakie_work> these gnome technologies are all the same
<llutz> chakie_work: sry don't know. other idea: "kdesu kcontrol" -> connected -devices -> memory-media (? german version here)
<chakie_work> llutz: ok, so you have it in kcontrol?
<epimeth> MaTiAz: wha?
<llutz> chakie_work: not directly, but there's a list of actions according to different media-types. maybe that's the place to change something (only a guess)
<epimeth> MaTiAz: I don't want the data, I want the o/s :-)
<chakie_work> llutz: could be. i'll try to find something
<llutz> good luck
<MaTiAz> epimeth: Oh, sorry :)
<epimeth> MaTiAz: we decided to go with office2k7.. so now I can't open any of the docs I get sent from the office without it!
<epimeth> bah
<chakie_work> llutz: there has to be a way to change it, as there was this nice dialog in the past :)
<epimeth> stupid wine
<chakie_work> llutz: thanks for the help
<MaTiAz> :|
<epimeth> so how would I load a windows I've already installed into linux?
<chakie_work> llutz: ah, Perihpherals -> Storage Media
<llutz> chakie_work: ah that are the english names.... ([x]  note down)
<chakie_work> llutz: exactly the place i was looking for
<chakie_work> normally "Peripherals" has been a place where nothing really ever changes...
<Andrew``> ok is it possible to find out if libc header files have been installed after an online update?
<luca> ciao a tutti mi serve aiuto!!!!!
<luca> i need help
<NiceGuyUK> !it | luca
<ubotu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<luca> hi guys i have a problem
<luca> can someone help me?
<NiceGuyUK> ask the question, and see what happens
<llutz> !ask|luca
<ubotu> luca: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<luca> i would like to write in japanese
<luca> but
<luca> i've followed some guides on internet
<luca> writing in the shell
<luca> but now i have some programs like firefox and adept installer
<luca> all in japaneseLOL
<luca> and i don't know what i have to do to put them back in italian
<luca> can someone help me?
<tahsin> can anyone help me with kopete here
<luca> please
<_4str1> !ask | luca
<ubotu> luca: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<luca> i said
<tahsin> others cant see my display picture while i use msn kopote
<luca> read
<luca> up
<_4str1> cant wasn't here ...
<luca> i would like to write in japanese
<luca> i've followed some guides on internet
<luca> writing in the shell
<luca> but now i have some programs like firefox and adept installer
<tahsin> _4str1: why cant anyone see my msn display picture while i use kopete ?
<luca> and i don't know what i have to do to put them back in italian
<luca> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<luca> i've explained my problem
<_4str1> tahsin: dont know
<tahsin> :s
<luca> how can i write in japanese?
<luca> ciao
<luca> guys please help me
<tahsin> luca whats wrong?
<_4str1> luca i think you can try with : K / system settings / region and language
<_4str1> then add japanese
<_4str1> but i'm absollutely not sure about that
<luca> i did it
<luca> but i still can't
<luca> write
<luca> and now
<luca> i've firefox in japanese
<yeniklasor> <tahsin> From kopete preferences use "export a image" then select a image
<luca> and also other programs
<_4str1> luca: it's because you change the local values
<luca> yep
<luca> can i put them back to italian?
<tahsin> yeniklasor: cant find preference
<_4str1> luca: in a console type : locale -a
<luca> ok
<_4str1> luca: and then locale IT_...
<yeniklasor> tahsin click at the bottom your msn adress then select preferences
<luca> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<luca> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<luca> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<luca> it says this
<tahsin> yeniklasor: ooooo
<tahsin> yeniklasor: i get it thanks a lot
<yeniklasor> tahsin I mean click msn butterfly :D
<yeniklasor> OK you are welcome
<yeniklasor> tahsin are you Arabian
<tahsin> yeniklasor: nope
<tahsin> yeniklasor: though my name is i guess
<tahsin> yeniklasor: are you ?
<elev_> imagini
<yeniklasor> yes
<yeniklasor> tahsin yes
<tahsin> yeniklasor: cool
<tahsin> yeniklasor: i'm bangladeshi-american
<yeniklasor> tahsin is Arabian-Turkish name as I know :)
<tahsin> yeniklasor: so are you from KSA ?
<tahsin> yeniklasor: yup
<luca> 4str1:it says cannot set..........
<yeniklasor> i m Turkish
<tahsin> yeniklasor: cool
<tahsin> yeniklasor: so you know anyone by my name ?
<yeniklasor> sure lots of
<tahsin> yeniklasor: lol
<tahsin> yeniklasor: hey can i have xmms plug-in for kopete ?
<luca> can someone help me to change the local language?
<yeniklasor> xmms is not working with amsn and kopete
<tahsin> yeniklasor: ohk
<luca> can someone help me to change the local language?
<yeniklasor> I suggest you to install amaroK
<yeniklasor> amaroK is great
<tahsin> yeniklasor: yeah i already have amarok
<tahsin> yeniklasor: yeah its gr8
<yeniklasor> yeah
<gc1981>  hey guys I can insall ubuntu i386 with safe graphics loaded (otherwise it wouldnt install) however x64 cd wont install at all eventhough I have a dual cpu x64 system, any ideas?
<tahsin> luca: i have no idea
<luca> :(
<tahsin> yeniklasor: where do i get a complete skin for amarok ?
<luca> <_4str1> luca: in a console type : locale -a
<luca> but it doesn't work
<Fri13> tahsin: what you mean by complete skin?
<tahsin> yeniklasor: i mean whenever i install amarok themes only half portion changes :s
<yeniklasor> luca : sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<luca> i try
<Fri13> tahsin: you mean those sidebar styles or icon themes?
<tahsin> sidebad styles
<luca> ok then?
<yeniklasor> I didn't install any skin on amaroK :)
<yeniklasor> find there "en"
<Fri13> tahsin: there is button on amarok settings what allows you download styles from kde-look.org
<yeniklasor> then change
<luca> ok i'll find ita
<luca> cuz i'm italian:)
<yeniklasor> yes Rocky
<tahsin> yeniklasor fri13 : i installed a black theme and only the left portion of amarok got dark and the rest was as default
<luca> XD
<Fri13> tahsin: you wanted it to go whole amarok? (not just left bar and playlist)
<Fri13> what was it name?
<tahsin> Fri13: whole amarok
<tahsin> Fri13: kore
<tahsin> Fri13: got it from kde-look.org
<luca> i can't find it
<Fri13> tahsin: amarok use KDE color theme, you need to apply that kore color-theme for whole KDE then.
<tahsin> Fri13: cant i just have that for amarok ?
<Fri13> there is no way to apply color style for one application as style.
<epimeth> how would I load an image of windows I already installed into linux?  kvm seems to only use its own images... would vmware work?
<yeniklasor> regional language settings, you can find it under system. luca
<Fri13> tahsin: like, you can use other style for one application by starting it from commandline: 'amarok --style plastik' but color style you cannot apply like that :-/
<tahsin> Fri13: aah i c
<luca> i put select system language
<tahsin> Fri13: can you name i good dark colour scheme?
<luca> but it doesn't change
<luca> anyway
<yeniklasor> after restart it will be your native language if you select
<luca> ok
<luca> anyway
<luca> i want to write in japanese
<luca> can you know how?
<tahsin> Fri13: when i click on the k-kicker a menu of list of applications pops out right
<Fri13> tahsin: you might want to search "kore" from kde-look.org.
<tahsin> Fri13: the default one looks ugly so how do i change it
<yeniklasor> add Japanese keyboard :)
<tahsin> Fri13: without KBFX
<luca> yes yes
<luca> but it doen't work
<Fri13> tahsin: so you want change kmenu how it acts? (not color or style)
<luca> i expected that it would work like windows
<Fri13> tahsin: or do you mean onlyt that button?
<luca> but it doesn't
<tahsin> Fri13: no i can change the button but i wana change the way it looks not the way it acts
<tahsin> Fri13: wana change its colour and style
<Fri13> tahsin: kmenu is tied to KDE style too.
<Fri13> And it gets it color from style or from color-style.
<tahsin> Fri13: so thats not changeable
<tahsin> Fri13: i cant find a colour scheme names kore but there are others like window decoration blah blah
<Fri13> tahsin: it's just follows your kde styles and themes. Separeted it cannot be changed so much.
<tahsin> Fri13: ah i get it
<tahsin> Fri13: i cant find kore colour scheme :(
<Fri13> tahsin: there is one package what include color style too.
<tahsin> Fri13: whats it called?
<Fri13> tahsin: dont know, i have used it once.
<tahsin> Fri13: is it theme/style ?
<tahsin> Fri13: and how do i get beryl emerald working ?
<Fri13> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kore?content=54701
<Fri13> tahsin: that you should ask someone else. I dont even use kubuntu. And it was bretty hard to get it working on it.
<tahsin> Fri13: okay no prob
<tahsin> Fri13: can you take a look at this http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kore+for+Domino?content=55704
<tahsin> Fri13: try downloading kore domino config
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<gc1981> guys I installed nvidia restricted drivers and it doesnt boot into gdm anymore, I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   selected proper driver as well input the correct horiz and vsync ranges, and it says NVIDIA under driver not NV ... help?
<epimeth> gc1981: just change nvidia to nv :-)
<younes> hi all
<younes> plz I wanna a folder from kubuntu
<younes> I wanna share a folder
<younes> somebody is here?
<faidillinger> yes
<faidillinger> what's happening ?
<frojnd> hello there
<faidillinger> hello
<frojnd> I have problem with VLC player. Music is faster than the video
<frojnd> where can I repair this?
<frojnd> I mean it's not the .avi file couser everything works fine with kaffeine. And vlc player all the sudden start this insanity..
<frojnd> any ideas how to solve this problem?
<younes> somebody can help me to share a folder in order to be access from windows
<faidillinger> younes, check your private messages
<RawSewage> younes, ok
<RawSewage> younes,  sudo apt-get install samba
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> I mean oh
<RawSewage> faidillinger is already helping
<faidillinger> ;)
<faidillinger> but it seems he didnt check out his messages
<faidillinger> np
<frojnd> HOW can I "completely" remove package?
<lunixman> what makes KDE unique from other desktop interfaces?
<younes> " sudo apt-get install samba  " RawSewage thanks from the command
<younes> download is started
<RawSewage> ok
<sivaji> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<younes> yeah samba
<younes> now, installation is finished
<RawSewage> hm
<RawSewage> Feisty makes Samba easy, I just noticed
<younes> share is enable now
<RawSewage> I'd go to Settings - Sharing
<RawSewage> Admin mode
<younes> ok
<RawSewage> I dont have Samba , so I cant do it but
<RawSewage> You want it so you can add folders in that bottom box
<RawSewage> Shared Folders box
<sivaji> RawSewage  what this samba will do
<younes> so i have tow options
<younes> simple and advaced sharing
<RawSewage> lets you share a folder on your computer with a Windows computer on the network
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> which option turns the bottom box white
<RawSewage> Advanced?
<younes> ok i share it
<RawSewage> ok
<younes> so now i can acces
<RawSewage> try it
<sivaji> younes what u r going to share
<younes> a folder
<RawSewage> usually it's easier just to share a folder on Windows
<RawSewage> and you can drag and drop to that
<RawSewage> you dont even need Samba installed for that
<younes> in advanced mode we have " used smba for windows" and " use NFS for linux/UNix "
<RawSewage> just use Samba
<RawSewage> and add the folder you want to share there
<younes> so now the sharing is enable
<RawSewage> does your folder have a little icon on it now
<younes> sharing succesful
<RawSewage> ok
<younes> thanks a lot
<sivaji> RawSewage samba is just like ktorrent or different
<younes> i have a icon
<younes> u mean client
<RawSewage> samba is just for sharing folders between computers on your private network
<younes> ?
<RawSewage> on the folder youre sharing, it puts an extra little icon on it
<RawSewage> showing it's shared
<RawSewage> like a plug
<younes> yeah a extra icon
<younes> i have it
<younes> :d
<younes> thanks a lot
<RawSewage> did you test it
<younes> yeah i test it
<younes> but command i user and password
<younes> in windows xp
<RawSewage> no
<RawSewage> so right click the folder in Linux
<younes> this the problem
<RawSewage> and set premissions
<younes> how can i resolve it
<younes> ok
<younes> how can i access without
<younes> user
<DIva> ORHEI
<RawSewage> right click the folder  --  Properties
<RawSewage> Permissions
<younes> rwx
<younes> so
<RawSewage> I think set it so Others can read and write to it
<younes> ok i will test it soon
<younes> nice job
<younes> thanks man
<younes> :d
<RawSewage> ok
<Andrew``> Ok I dont know what I did.. but now I cant get into Kubuntu....
<Andrew``> Fatal Error..... No Screens Found
<Andrew``> anyone help me with this?
<sivaji> when u get this before booting or after that
<Andrew``> well I am trying to install nvidia drivers.. and went into recovery mode
<sivaji> now recovery mode is working or not
<Andrew``> brb
<JuJuBee> Morning.
<sivaji>  JuJuBee good evening
<JuJuBee> Sorry, good evinging too... :)
<JuJuBee> Gotta get out of this mindset that the world is here... where I live.. ;)
<JuJuBee> I need help.  I have a workstation that uses NIS for logins.  I can see all of the accounts in my login list, but none of them can log in.  They all get login failed.
<JuJuBee> What can I check/reinstall to fix this?
<JuJuBee> It was working prior to an update last week.
<sivaji> JuJuBee #ubuntu
<flake> why is it sometimes when I close out of terminal and try to launch something like synaptic, it times out and i have to launch it again?
<flake> the icon animates but it never opens and I have to re-launch it
<akrus> hello everyone
<akrus> i'm experiencing a problem
<Jucato> flake: I heard that it's a problem with the kdesu program. there is some work being done in trying to solve that
<akrus> with DBus and other apps :)
<flake> ok ty
<akrus> 'Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session'
<akrus> while starting bmpx or kopete from kde4 :)
<akrus> but dbus is installed x_X
<akrus> dbus-launch = not found
<The_Un-Named> does anyone know a good file manager for kubuntu, not konqueor?
<sivaji> The_Un-Named "apt-cache seach file manager '
<akrus> The_Un-Named: dolphin
<akrus> The_Un-Named: or krusader
<akrus> :)
<akrus> using both of them
<The_Un-Named> thanks sivaji, I'll try it, akrus, I just saw dolphin on google
<akrus> Dolphin to be default in KDE4
<akrus> Krusader is like Total Commander for Windows. Using it while fish'ing and sftp'ing :)
<akrus> could someone try to start 'dbus-launch' from konsole? :)
<The_Un-Named> I tried it but some stuff came up, something about session ID
<akrus> ok
<akrus> nvm
<akrus> mine returns not installed
<akrus> so recompiling it
<akrus> likely broken package for Gutsy
<akrus> woot working now
<The_Un-Named> ooh dolphin is pretty good :) thanks
<sivaji_> hi
<abushpepa> hi
<shane_> hi
<sampe> hey guys.... I'm having strange sound with my mplayer after feisty fawn upgrade... anybody else?
<sivaji_> sampe  u may not have required decoder
<sivaji_> sampe
<sampe> decoder?
<sivaji_> sampe add  plugins
<sivaji_> sampe "apt-cache search mplayer" it will show u list of plugins and their uses install what ever u need
<sampe> sivaji... ok.... thx, i'll try
<sivaji_> sampe also check kmenu->multimedia->kmix
<hendaus> somebody help please!
<dwidmann> !ask | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sivaji_> !ask hendaus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask hendaus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> how would I load an image of windows I already installed into linux?  kvm seems to only use its own images... would vmware work?
<hendaus> dwidmann:  thanx, but i have installed sun java , and i want to reinstall it
<The_Un-Named> yes I would imagine so, epimeth
<epimeth> The_Un-Named: I'm looking for a "yes it will" not "I image so" :-)
<hendaus> dwidmann: sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install <package-name-here> <-- what should replace <package...>
<epimeth> I'll give it a shot tho...
<dwidmann> epimeth: I think vmware has an option to use a partition, I think to do so *instead* of an image.  So that might be an option.
<The_Un-Named> I can't give you a definite yes because my vmware won't start up but I really think it would
<epimeth> lol
<hendaus> sivaji_:  thanx what should be this to reinstall sun java -> sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install <package-name-here>
<epimeth> vmware workstation?
<dwidmann> hendaus: sun-java6-bin  and sun-java6-jre
<epimeth> arg... paid license?!?
<sivaji_> !java | hendaus
<epimeth> garr
<ubotu> hendaus: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<dwidmann> epimeth: a problem?
<sivaji_> hendaus http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<hendaus> dmbkiwi: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hendaus> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dwidmann> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<sivaji_> hendaus some other process is holding dpkg
<dwidmann> even if it isn't involving adept, that should still kill whatevers using it
<sivaji_> hendaus use sudo
<eeos> hi everybody
<hendaus> sivaji_:  i have installed a java from other site, maybe it makes confuse
<eeos> is there an application available to connect to remote xserver on anothere machine? I am working on a remote machine through ssh, and I would like to run kate on some configuration files, but all I get is kate: cannot connect to X server
<hendaus> sivaji_: i installed this one -> jre-6u1-linux-i586.bin, how could i remove all
<sivaji_> all means
<hendaus> sivaji_:  i want remove all then install from the begining from package
<sivaji_> hendaus kmenu->system->adept manager
<hendaus> sivaji_:  i mean i installed this file from a website -> jre-6u1-linux-i586.bin, and i make it bash ./jre-6u1-linux-i586.bin, so it installed, now i want to remove it
<sivaji_>  hendaus     i dont know may i know y r removing that
<hendaus> sivaji_:  coz i want to reinatll sun java
<sivaji_> hendaus i installed sun java yet i had problem later i install jre from java.com it become alright
<sivaji_> hendaus have u configure jre
<hendaus> sivaji_:  no
<hendaus> sivaji_:  how
<sivaji_> hendaus go to java.com u need to link u r browser in jre it is given clearly there
<sivaji_> hendaus go to java.com u need to link u r browser and jre it is given clearly there
<hendaus> sivaji_:  ok i open java.com now what can i do
<hendaus> sivaji_:  http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=java.com:80 <-- i got the file from here
* eeos is away: "foooooooooooood"
<hendaus> sivaji_:  jre-6u1-linux-i586.bin <-- this one
<hendaus> sivaji_ where r u/
<jon__> can anyone tell me how good kdevelop is?
<c1|freaky> u need to find that out yourself
<jon__> ?
<hendaus> dwidmann:  can u help me please!
<c1|freaky> jon__: well ... "how good" is relative ... it has its advantages over other IDEs but other IDEs have advantages over KDevelop
<c1|freaky> but its fun writing code using it ;D
<jon__> well, I'm looking for a general one, multiple lang pref c, c++ and java
<jon__> lol
<c1|freaky> yea, KDevelop can do that
<_Shade_> hi
<jon__> k
<_Shade_> what can i do to gain access to a remote desktop on my kubuntu machine from a windows computer?
<jon__> c1|freaky: what about visual c++?
<sivaji__> hendaus u got the instruction or not
<c1|freaky> Visual C++ ... no idea ... i have nothing to do with GUI stuff yet.
<hendaus> sivaji__:  i am here -> http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=java.com:80
<sivaji__> click instruction
<sivaji__> hendaus
<sivaji__> hendaus
<hendaus> sivaji_ ok i click instructon jre-6u1-linux-i586.bin
<sivaji__> find how to configure for u r browser
<sivaji__> which browser u have
<hendaus> sivaji__:  firefox
<hendaus> sivaji__:  help me please coz maybe i make confuse another time
<sivaji__> ok
<sivaji__> switch to super user enter su at terminal
<hendaus> sivaji__:  ok
<hendaus> sivaji__:  su or sudo su-
<sivaji__> su
<hendaus> sivaji__:  ok
<hendaus> sivaji__:  hendaus@hendaus:~$
<sivaji__> no u should get root@@hendaus:~#
<hendaus> sivaji__:  so i have make sudo su-
<sivaji__> goto session newroot shell in terminal and paste what u see
<sivaji__> fast
<hendaus> root@hendaus:/home/hendaus#
<sivaji__> fine
<wiatrpilk> hello everyone :] 
<c1|freaky> hello :)
<hendaus> sivaji__:  ok
<sivaji__> hendaus u link browser and jre
<hendaus> sivaji__:  i dont know
<sivaji__> cd  /usr/java
<hendaus> sivaji__:  -su: cd: /usr/java: No such file or directory
<sivaji__> just  cd  /usr/java
<sivaji__> just  "cd  /usr/java " without quotes
<hendaus> sivaji__:  -su: cd: /usr/java: No such file or directory
<hendaus> why -su showing and i am typing it
<hendaus> why -su showing and i am not typing it
<sivaji__> u paste what u get
<hendaus> yes
<sivaji__> u paste like
<sivaji__> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ cd /usr/java
<sivaji__> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:/usr/java$
<runi> Hello there
<sivaji__> are u there are not
<hendaus>  sivaji__ no not like this
<sivaji__> ple paste what u see there
<sivaji__> just 2 line
<hendaus> root@hendaus:~# cd  /usr/java
<hendaus> -su: cd: /usr/java: No such file or directory
<sivaji__> ok goto that dir and make a dir java i will tell u how to do
<sivaji__> cd /usr
<hendaus> ok then
<sivaji__> then mkdir java
<hendaus> ok
<sivaji__> now u try cd ./java
<sivaji__> paste what u see
<tdn> Does Kile have spell checker? I cannot find where to enable it.
<hendaus> root@hendaus:/usr/java#
<jon__> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sivaji__> make u r downloaded file setup
<sivaji__> sorry make u r downloaded file executable
<hendaus> sivaji__:  how
<hendaus> sivaji__:  jre-6u1-linux-i586.bin
<sivaji__> ya right click ->properties ->permission->executable
<sivaji__> ok
<hendaus> ok
<hendaus> ok
<hendaus> and then
<sivaji__> now enter the path where u gave  jre-6u1-linux-i586.bin
<sivaji__> now enter the path where u have  jre-6u1-linux-i586.bin
<hendaus> enter the path where
<sivaji__> eg "/home/sivaji/package/jre.bin" in terminal
<hendaus> ./home/hendaus/jre-6u1-linux-i586.bin
<sivaji__> have u done that
<hendaus> yes
<sivaji__> it will start installation
<hendaus> and now
<sivaji__> it will start installation
<sivaji__> paste what u see in terminal
<sivaji__> hendaus r u there
<sivaji__> hendaus
<hendaus> Do you agree to the above license terms? [yes or no
<sivaji__> yes
<hendaus> Done
<hendaus> root@hendaus:/usr/java#
<sivaji__> type ls
<hendaus> jre1.6.0_01
<sivaji__> ok u need to enable and configure if u dont do this i will not work
<hendaus> sivaji__:  ok
<sivaji__> go to /usr/lib
<hendaus> how cd /usb/lib
<sivaji__> yes
<hendaus> -su: cd: /usb/lib: No such file or directory
<hendaus> sivaji__:  energy gone here, my battery switch off after  minutes,please can u send for me the instructions what can i do on my email
<hendaus> thanx
<sivaji__> hendaus  http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#enable
<sivaji__> are u there
<hendaus> yes
<hendaus> u got my private message?
<sivaji__> hey i said /usr not usb
<sivaji__> no
<hendaus> root@hendaus:/usr/lib#
<sivaji__> hendaus sivaji_2009@yahoo.com
<hendaus> sorry
<sivaji__> ok
<hendaus> ok thanx
<sivaji__> just must enable otherwise it wont work
<arthur_kalm> hi everyone, I'm using an nVidia 6600 GT PCI-E with dual monitors. I set it up using nvidia-settings and frequently the second monitor just stops working (turns off). I usually have to restart X in order to get the second monitor working again. This usually happens when I lock and then unlock my computer.
<arthur_kalm> here is my xorg.conf: http://paste.plone.org/14956
<TheCreationist> I just installed Feisty on a friend's computer (after MUCH trouble).  But I'm having trouble getting the wireless connection working.  KNetworkManager finds the card and network just fine, but it won't connect.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Balaams_Miracle> TheCreationist: Have you tried ubuntuforums.org yet? Often the solution to certain problems are already posted there
<TheCreationist> Balaams_Miracle: I'm searching them now.  Problem is I don't have easy access to my friend's computer right now ... I'm at my own house since she, obviously, has no internet :)
<Balaams_Miracle> TheCreationist: I sort of expected you'd say something like that :-)))
<tomg> hi all, anyone help me with an X problem?
<tomg> Mesa 6.5.2 implementation error: i915_program_error: Exceeded max nr indirect texture lookups
<tomg> Please report at bugzilla.freedesktop.org
<TheCreationist> Balaams_Miracle: A lot of the solutions require downloading packages... which can't be done until the internet works.  I know that when I did a command-line only install, the network worked flawlessly.
<tomg> then my game crashes
* n8k99 trying to get webcam to work in kopete
<n8k99> webcam works- kopete doesn'
<n8k99> t
<Balaams_Miracle> TheCreationist: You may want to check to see if these packages aren't present on the CD... I usually do that by starting a live CD in a virtual machine with the virtual network disabled and see what shows up in Synaptic
<Balaams_Miracle> Though you may want to use Aptitude :-)
<[GuS] > Hi
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> why are highly experimental kernel options in a stable release like "USB SUSPEND"?
* rouzic est ausente: Ausente por ahora.
<DexterF> this one won't work with my hub
<DexterF> !dvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DexterF> !mpeg2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpeg2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> DexterF: because they wanted to.
<thomax_> hi
<DexterF> are any developers here anyway or this a pure user channel?
<TheCreationist> I just installed Feisty on a friend's computer, but cannot get her wireless connection working.  It recognizes the card just fine (RaLink RT2500) and lists available networks, but will not connect to them.  Any ideas?
<DexterF> another thing, just wanted to watch some DVB via kaffeine, but it won't work, says...
<DexterF> no plugin for /home/dexter/.kaxtv1.ts
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<thomax_> I used to have this applet in mu Panel which had my CPU clock in it, and the temp, now I forgot how it was named adn I can't find it anymore, does any of you accidentaly know the name of this aplet?
<DexterF> then lots of stuff aobut xine and XviD decoders (which is funny since DVB is MPEG2-TS)
<thomax_> anyone?
<DexterF> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thomax_> DexterF: use vlc, it always works
<thomax_> and much more settings you can play with
<Balaams_Miracle> thomax_: You are not speking of the CPU Frequency Scaling monitor, are you?
<DexterF> thomax_: can vlc timeshift? no it cant
<thomax_> could be
<thomax_> DexterF: timeshift?
<DexterF> thomax_: can vlc record streams? or time recordings?
<DexterF> can it do dvb at all?
<thomax_> I guess so
<thomax_> Balaams_Miracle: I'm talking about a kde applet
<dfeser> hi there!
<dfeser> i have some problems with openoffice under feisty
<thomax_> and the problem is?
* gnomefreak tries to guess. OO.o crashes when using writer?
<dfeser> all the menus and so on have just strange symbols...there is no text
<dfeser> semms as if there is a font missing?!
<gnomefreak> dfeser: screenshot?
<gnomefreak> dfeser: what OO.o theme are you using
<frodo> do some1 have any tip fot installing skype?
<dfeser> deafult...
<Balaams_Miracle> thomax_: This applet you were talking about. Was it one that kame with Kubuntu or did you install it afterwards?
<dfeser> this error: (process:7981): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: gtype.c:2242: initialization assertion failed, use IA__g_type_init() prior to this function
<dfeser> and this one: (process:7981): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_screen_get_font_options: assertion `GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed
<thomax_> Balaams_Miracle: thats the problem, I don't remember. it had no images on it it just said Temp: X C, CPU0: XXX GHz, CPU1: XXX GHz, underneath eachother
<demolitio> I don't know If i've joined the right channel, but i'm experiencing a very annoying issue,,, I just clean installed kubuntu 7.04, and everything was working pefectly. I booted into my windows install, then came back to it later, and now I don't have any sound. kmix is configured properly, all sliders are at max.... just no sound.
<DexterF> ok: how do I install wmx and xvid and css and such? the bot points me at ubuntu instructions, unuseful here.
<DexterF> wmv that is
<gnomefreak> !sound | demolitio
<ubotu> demolitio: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<thomax_> DexterF: w32codecs?
<icecruncher> what does it mean when i get an error like "cant find X libraries" while configuring? any ideas how to solve?
<thomax_> Balaams_Miracle: 3 nice lines of usefull information ^^
<thomax_> icecruncher: install xorg development packages
<icecruncher> thomax_: therir name being?
<Balaams_Miracle> thomax_: So the applet itself didn't have an image either? It just displayed that text in the panel?
<thomax_> Balaams_Miracle: jup
<DexterF> thomax_: well everyone told me that with 7.04 installing restiricted packs like graphics frivers, codecs and such was such a breeze, and I know how to find them in Adept, but after all I wanted to do it as easy as possible for once.
<Balaams_Miracle> thomax_: Good, now i know what to look for :-)
<gnomefreak> demolitio: read the link and follow the instructions. im not a sound devel (thank goodness)
<thomax_> Balaams_Miracle:  and I could configure it wheter it would show a line or not,
<icecruncher> thomax_: nmn, thks
<thomax_> icecruncher: xorg-dev, xserver-xorg-dev
<icecruncher> thomax_: just found myself lol, thks
<thomax_> aight
<thomax_> np
<dfeser> can noone help me?
<icecruncher> dfeser: with?
<Balaams_Miracle> thomax_: Well, it is some kind of system monitor (not telling you anything new, i'm sure). Have you tried finding it in SuperKaramba?
<dfeser> openoffice problems
<DexterF> dfeser: where did you get those OOo packs? official kub mirror?
<dfeser> yes of course
<DexterF> sound like a font or locales issue.
<DexterF> screenie would help
<thomax_> Balaams_Miracle: it's no superkarama I think, it was in my panel, and if i'm correct, superkaramba is on your desktop
<DexterF> ksnapshot, then put on ... photobucket or imageshack
<dfeser> but where should I upload it?
<thomax_> Balaams_Miracle: I'll install it anyway and have a look, but it looked quite kde integrated
<DexterF> (if those are still free. haven't used them for a while)
<thomax_> Balaams_Miracle: with the configuration option and all
<thomax_> DexterF: still free ^^
<Balaams_Miracle> thomax_: Okay, then i'll continue looking for other stuff that i hope will be what you are looking for
<thomax_> Balaams_Miracle: thanx m8
<thomax_> Balaams_Miracle: check #thomax
<DexterF> thomax_: um, ok, I don't even see w32codecs in adept. all repos enabled.
<thomax_> DexterF: 1 sec
<DexterF> uh huh
<demolitio> Ubotu: already checked to see if the sound system was enabled. my soundcard was detected (SB Audigy 2 ZS), and I've tried anything under "debugging sound problems"  (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems). again the sound was working fine after I initially tested it, and I havent added anything to the install. Sound is working perfectly in my windows install, I just don't know what happened to make this
<demolitio> happen. am I to assume this is a bug?
<demolitio> whoopsier.
<demolitio> didn't relize he was a bot. oh my.
<dfeser> Dexterf here ist the screenshot http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z110/Layer_8/Bildschirmphoto1.jpg
<bastid_raZor> isn't win32codecs outdated an mainly unused anymore?
<DexterF> dfeser: most likely font issue. did you mess with fonts, X config or so?
<dfeser> don't know...but every other programm works fine
<DexterF> first entry should be "Datei", I guess. if it was a n utf/locales thing, there would be more chars/symbols.
<DexterF> odd. don't really know what to do.
<soon> Hi folks ... I have a standard 7.04 setup with Thunderbird. I've messed around a little with the location of the Mail folder, but its working fine - EXCEPT any filter rule that I create is deleted when Thunderbird is shutdown ...
<DexterF> you could strace the call and grep for open calls on ttf and see if there's something weird.
<soon> any ideas why?
<dfeser> solved: i had choosen a different font type for kde...
<DexterF> tadaa
<BluesKaj> soon, if you've moved the default location of the mail folder , perhaps that's the problem
<brucey> is this chat thing global???
<DexterF> dfeser: which one? (curios)
<brucey> kubuntu
<soon> BluesKaj ... I did move it ... but I've moved it back again
<DexterF> brucey: what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> brucey, g;obal?
<BluesKaj> soon ,,have you reloggeed in since ?
<brucey> i mean like theres so many people to talk to on here
<soon> relogged?
<BluesKaj> yes
<soon> what do you mean - what is relogged?
<DexterF> brucey: yes, you can log into the freenode servers from everywhere on the globe.
<brucey> can i talk to one person???
<DexterF> brucey: you're new to irc, huh?
<BluesKaj> brucey , just ask your question
<brucey> yes lol
<BluesKaj> hehe DexterF
<soon> you can even talk to yourself :-)
<dfeser> dexterf forgot it...sorry
<brucey> oh?
* Balaams_Miracle tries talking to himself, but gets no reply...
<brucey> any chicks on here lol
<BluesKaj> another IM er discovers the benefits of IRC
<Daisuke_Ido> whoa.  this is a help channel for kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> NOT a singles' bar.
* soon talks to himself and gets into an argument
<DexterF> dfeser: nvm. in general I recommend go with DejaVu if possible, they're doing quite a job there. not for everyones taste perhaps
<Balaams_Miracle> brucey: Don't be silly, baby chickens can't type!
<brucey> oh?
<soon> BluesKaj - what is relogging in TB?
<BluesKaj> brucey, very international here
<brucey> i ment girls lol
<DexterF> brucey: uh... :)  this isn't really the place to dig chicks, pretty much like selling playboys in an amish community :D
<mikelima> Hi all, a quick question...
<brucey> no u dont understand
<Balaams_Miracle> brucey: all the girls that used to be here were chased away by people who were only interested in dating them
<soon> DexterF : What is this (say out loud to your self ):  clip clop clip clop clip clop clip clop clip clop clip clop  BANG BANG clip clop clip clop clip clop  ???
<BluesKaj> go back to your spalsh scrn , soon ... ctrl+alt+backspace
<mikelima> I need a separate reload button in konqueror. How do I get it?
<mikelima> (back)?
<Daisuke_Ido> amish drive-by :P
<DexterF> brucey: out of curiosity, how did you get here?
<Daisuke_Ido> DexterF: don't underestimate the amish.  they throw the best parties...  and sometimes you get to see some ankle!
<mikelima> And how do I get back my Go and Windows menu also...
<soon> Daisuke_Ido : youre right :-)
<DexterF> soon: umm. cowboy shot off his horse...?
<soon> BluesKaj ... its a persistent problem despite reboot
<Daisuke_Ido> soon: i live in amish country :)
<soon> DexterF : Its an amish drive-by shooting
<DexterF> :D
<BluesKaj> old joke
<soon> Daisuke_Ido ... that means youre typing on a Commodore 64 ??
<soon> made of wood ...
<Daisuke_Ido> i didn't say i'm amish, just that i live in the same area as amish :P
<soon> OK
<Balaams_Miracle> soon: Don't knock the ol' C64, i used tochat on IRC myself using a C64, an RS232 interface and a 2400 baud modem!
<soon> Whats the difference between a lightbulb and a pregnant woman?
<soon> (I wouldnt knock the C64 ... my first 'puter ever)
<Daisuke_Ido> !offtopic | Everyone
<ubotu> Everyone: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Daisuke_Ido> (myself included in that)
<DexterF> i smell a nazi bot
<Daisuke_Ido> :P
* soon decides to go off-topic in the kitchen
<BluesKaj> soon , live dangerously, ..tell us
<BluesKaj> :)
<DexterF> ey, why didn't anybody tell me about medibuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> no one ever told me either, but it would have been really useful :F
<Daisuke_Ido> :D
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<BluesKaj> that's whay :)
<BluesKaj> why
<mikelima> Well... so nobody can help me restoring default KDE menus for Konqueror?
<[4K^Javax] > seeking php/mysql website coder for project /q
<BluesKaj> restore , what happened to them?
<mikelima> BluesKaj: I want the vanilla kde behaviour for konqueror.
<BluesKaj> err vanilla , pls explain ?
<mikelima> The merged reload/stop breaks the only trick with which I can access the stupid login page of my firm site.
<mikelima> without kubuntu customization.
<mikelima> With a stop button, a reload button, a Go menu and a Windows menu.
<icecruncher> what are kde dev headers? any names?
<mikelima> Oh, and the View menu, where Reload and Stop would normally reside...
<Daisuke_Ido> jfgi
<BluesKaj> dunno ...I normally just go with default
<Daisuke_Ido> http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/Information/KonquerorProfiles
<mikelima> Daisuke_Ido: Thankyou very much!
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<icecruncher> anyone? what are kde headers (used for development)
<eagles0513875> !apt-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> ! apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<eagles0513875> ! apt-fix
<icecruncher> !adeptfix | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Jucato> !info kdelibs4-dev
<ubotu> kdelibs4-dev: development files for the KDE core libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu14 (feisty), package size 1315 kB, installed size 7472 kB
<Jucato> icecruncher: ^^^^
<eagles0513875> ty ice been a while since ive been  a while since ive been on her
<icecruncher> lol
<eagles0513875> *here
<thomax_> anyone seen this applet?
<thomax_> http://dope.digital-lobotomy.com/img/applet_wanted.jpg
<eagles0513875> how do i check which version of kubuntu im using either the x86 or x64
<thomax_> eagles0513875: uname -a
<thomax_> Linux linuxbox 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:17:24 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<thomax_> for example
<eagles0513875> ty btw thomax
<DJServers> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<thomax_> anyone seen this applet?
<thomax_> http://dope.digital-lobotomy.com/img/applet_wanted.jpg
<TheCreationist> What can I do to determine why a USB device doesn't show up in Ubuntu when I plug it in?
<icecruncher> night all
<dr_willis> TheCreationist:  what is the usb devce?
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: It's an iRiver mp3 player.
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: The mp3 player itself says it is connected via USB, but I can't find it anywhere in my Ubuntu filesystem.
<dr_willis> TheCreationist:  it may show up as usb hard drive. plug it in and check 'sudo dmesg' output in a terminal - also check media:/ (or was it media:
<dr_willis> media:\
<dr_willis> It may have a usb-mode - i got a few usb devices that have to be set to usb-drive mode to be seen properly
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: I've checked /media/
<eagles0513875> also could be that its not mounted
<dr_willis> not /media  media:/
<eagles0513875> could it be that its also not mounted doc
<dr_willis> eagles0513875:  right and if thats the case /media wont show it but media:/ MIGHT (or should)
<TheCreationist> eagles0513875: I'm pretty sure it isn't mounted... not sure how to figure it out.
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: What is media:/?  Never seen that before.
<dr_willis> media:/
<dr_willis> is KDE filesystem browser. Its sort of not used by default because nobn kde apps get confused by it
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: Okay, but I don't know how to check that.
<dr_willis> TheCreationist:  enter the address in Konqueror
<dr_willis> its a konqueror/kde feature
<TheCreationist> ohhh gotcha
<DJServers> ehm... someone now xampp here?
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: Okay, only my three HD partitions show up there.
<dr_willis> 'storage media' goes to /media/ i think ages ago it used to go to media:/
<DJServers> someone nows how to start xampp ??
<dr_willis> if the auto-mounting stuff sees it it should shiow there. if not - back to checking dmesg
<dr_willis> You can often mount/unmount things with the icons in media:/ but not /media/
* DJServers does someone nows how to start xampp hosting program www.apache-frends/xampp
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: Okay, dmesg shows some entries of USB device being connected and disconnected.
<dr_willis> TheCreationist:  its possible theres some tweak needed for that device.   note that you really just need the lsat few lines of dmesg. since its a history/log file. remove device. check dmesg, plug it in.. chedk dmesg again
<eagles0513875> doc couldnt he do sudo /media/usb and what ever the number is
<eagles0513875> does this site still work with feisty
<eagles0513875> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<eagles0513875> so i can get my open gl to work
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: Okay.
<dr_willis> eagles0513875:  trying to get an ati card going? there are the oficial fiesty/ati wiki pages
<eagles0513875> TheCreationist: r u trying to mount a flash drive
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eagles0513875> i know how to install the binary
<TheCreationist> eagles0513875: It's an mp3 player.
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: usb 5-1.4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
<superdump> is it known that kubuntu (and ubuntu i think) feisty does not install in parallels desktop in OS X?
<eagles0513875> humm what kinda of mp3 player
<TheCreationist> eagles0513875: An iRiver iFP-895
<eagles0513875> go to their website and see if its linux compatible and if so do they ahve a driver for it
<TheCreationist> eagles0513875: They don't have native drivers.
<dr_willis> if it is a normal usb drive. then it should show up as a usb hard drive.
<eagles0513875> humm then its probably not linux compatible
<eagles0513875> its an mp3 player doc
<dr_willis> eagles0513875:  yes.. and i have several that ya plyug in and they show up as a USB hard drive..
<dr_willis> same as a thumbdrive, or other memory stick
<eagles0513875> could it be that its just not compatible with linux
<TheCreationist> eagles0513875: I know that others have been able to get it working in Ubuntu (by searching the forums)... but it seemed to "just work" for them.
<eagles0513875> lol it will take time
<dr_willis> its more likelyy that theres bug in the auto-detection or the thing has some sort ofusb mode
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: Yeah, my other player shows up as a USB drive.
<eagles0513875> when was the last time u updated ur distro
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: I've never used this player before so let me check real quick if there's a setting to be changed for USB mode.
<eagles0513875> also updating pkgs might help too
<TheCreationist> eagles0513875: It's a fully updated Edgy
<dr_willis> TheCreationist:  if its not showing up as any kind of 'sda#' in dmesg. then for some reasn the system isent seeing it.
<dr_willis> TheCreationist:  ya could try 'sudo fdisk -l' also to see if its seen
<eagles0513875> ok interesting
<dr_willis> My PSP and GP2x both have a usb-mode they need to be in for filetransfers
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: Okay, I don't see that it has any settings for USB mode.
<eagles0513875> wait
<eagles0513875> is it turned on
<eagles0513875> some times for it to be recognized it has to be turned on
<dr_willis> try a different usb port on the pc also.
<eagles0513875> and that too
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: Doesn't show up in fdisk either.
<jthomas> anyone else get the renaming of hard drives in their /etc/fstab file?  My swap wouldn't turn on this morning due to the drives all being renamed SDA instead of HDA... what a pain!  I guess its related to the update to the newest kernel...
<eagles0513875> if its like the psp u most likely have to turn it on before ur computer recognizes it
<dr_willis> jthomas:  withj the use of the UUID labels in the fstab - it shouldent of been an issue
<TheCreationist> eagles0513875: It's on... it says "USB Connected"
<jthomas> dr_willis: it wasn't for the root and hgome partitions, but swap was...
<eagles0513875> ok
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: Okay, tried a couple different USB ports... still nothing.
<dr_willis> jthomas:  the ata 'system' is slowly being rewritten and the use of sd## is partof the change.
<eagles0513875> doc would anything show up in the fstab
<jthomas> dr_willis: p.s. i HATE the disk UUID junk...
<jthomas> dr_willis: not that I blame you... ;)
<dr_willis> jthomas:  i always edit the fstab to use the drive Label I set with tune2fs :)
<eagles0513875> !tune2fs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tune2fs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis>   man tune2fs :)
<jthomas> dr_willis: i'll have to look ino that... what does it tune?  and does the tuning improve performance?
<jthomas> ok
<eagles0513875> doc would his usb device show up in the fstab
<dr_willis> it sets all sorts of fs state
<eagles0513875> kool
<TheCreationist> eagles0513875: I checked my fstab... wasn't there.
<dr_willis> eagles0513875:  not really. If the systems isent seeing it and not givng it a sd## then it wont matter whats in fstab
<eagles0513875> does the device work in windows
<dr_willis> does 'sudo fdisk -l' show any devices that look like it?
<TheCreationist> eagles0513875: I have no idea... just bought it.
<TheCreationist> eagles0513875: But the person I bought it from used it in Windows, so I would assume so ;)
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: fdisk only shows 4 partitions... all for my hard drive.
<dr_willis> so some how the system isent seeing it at all..
<jthomas> fstab doesn't 'do' hot-plugged devices
<jthomas> plug the USB in, wait a moment, and type (at konsole) 'dmesg'
<dr_willis> TheCreationist:  some usb gizmos ive seen have to be plugged in and on, WHEN the system boots. Not seen that in ages.. but its possible.
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: Hmm... that wouldn't be fun lol
<dr_willis> TheCreationist:  yep. was a bit of issue with somthing i had ages ago
<dr_willis> but it was an old problem.
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: Well, we know the system sees enough of it to at least know a device was plugged in.
<xorl> hey any of you have issues with KDE where you try to lock screen (ctrl+alt+l) and the box just logs you out?
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: Otherwise, dmesg wouldn't say so, would it?
<DexterF> how do I change the order of sound cards? I'd like my SoundBlaster as dev 0, nForce onboard as dev 1
<dr_willis> TheCreationist:  dmesg isent seeing it as a usb device/drive and not giving it a /dev/sd## entry. so its only partially seeing it.
<TheCreationist> [17255593.808000]  usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11
<TheCreationist> [17255593.940000]  usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<TheCreationist> That's what it sees (sorry for the double post)
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: That doesn't tell us anything important?
<xeemeex> Hello
<xeemeex> I have really a strange problem with my distro
<xeemeex> can someone help me?
<eagles0513875> whats wrong xeemeex
<TheCreationist> !ask | xeemeex
<ubotu> xeemeex: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xeemeex> ok
<Slack_Rulz> Hello Everybody, greetings from Chile
<xeemeex> I don't know why when I use aMule, often my computer freezees
<eagles0513875> lol amule suxs dude
<eagles0513875> use azureus lol a bit torrent
<eagles0513875> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<jthomas> eagles0513875: may be true but that wasn't his question
<xeemeex> I use azureus too
<Slack_Rulz> I am migrating a computer lab from a basic school and I choose Kubuntu to make the migration
<jthomas> Slack_Rulz: nice!!  how many machines?
<Slack_Rulz> 24
<jthomas> how old are they?
<dr_willis> TheCreationist:  it may be some module for it isent loaded. but if other devices work. Not sure what that module may be
<TheCreationist> eagles0513875: I prefer Frostwire, myself ;)
<xeemeex> azureus is surely faster
<eagles0513875> lol what u trying to use amule for
<jthomas> Slack_Rulz: working out well?
<dr_willis> frostwire isent a bittorrent client - last i looked.
<Slack_Rulz> well, amd64
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: So what would your suggestion be for me right now?
<jthomas> !spelling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spelling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xeemeex> to download...
<Slack_Rulz> and work well
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: KTorrent is what I use for BitTorrent.
<jthomas> wow those are new machines, eh Slack_Rulz?!?
<Slack_Rulz> except for a truble instaling apache
<xorl> So this lock screen issue is caused by xgl :/
<dr_willis> TheCreationist:  try it on a windows box. Be SURE the thing works.. check several Linux live cd's see if it works with them. if so see what modules they are loading.
<Slack_Rulz> yeah
<dr_willis> TheCreationist:  also try the "reboot with it plugged in" trick
<xeemeex> because sometimes I don't find torrents about what I'm searching for
<xeemeex> (excuse for my English)
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: Okay, I'm not sure how to check what modules it's loading.  Would that be noted in dmesg?
<Slack_Rulz> I'm (obviously) slackware user, but I choose Kubuntu because is moree easy
<dr_willis> lsmod command shows loaded modules
<Slack_Rulz> for the kids
<xeemeex> so sometimes I would prefer to download something with amule
<dr_willis> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: Okay... just checked that right now out of curiosity.  It is loading ehci_hcd... which is what dmesg reported for the mp3 player.
<xeemeex> I have kubuntu feisty on a athlon 64 laptop, what can it be?
<dr_willis> could try ' sudo modprobe ohci_hcd '.also. but thats just a shot in the dark
<Slack_Rulz> But when I tried to install Apache I obtained this error: dpkg: error al procesar apache (--configure)
<LjL> i think remember i could search in Konqueror using engine keywords in the search box, like "google:test". now this doesn't work anymore, it just searches for "google:test" using the selected engine; it only works if i type it in the *location* bar. do i remember wrong, or was this changed recently?
<Slack_Rulz> the subprocess post--installation script return an error code (1)
<Slack_Rulz> What may be wrong?
<xeemeex> someone has got some answer for me? (except using azureus)
<Slack_Rulz> (and please excuse my tarzan-like english)
<yurimxpxman> what package do I need to compile pidgin with SSL support?
<xeemeex> (my english is worse)
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: Alright, I'm going to try rebooting and see if that makes a difference.
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: Thanks for your help.
<Daisuke_Ido> xeemeex: other than the fact that the entire edonkey/emule setup is a badly cobbled together piece of #!@*...  i don't know why things would lock up.
<twilightning> hello
<twilightning> i have some problems with my kubuntu setup
<xeemeex> ok, never heard about a similar question, don't you?
<twilightning> wait
<twilightning> i came in just to say I have the problem and I wish to find a solution so here it is:
<Cavallek> hi. I connect throught smb protocl to my other machine. In konqueror I can see folders but this folders are not shown in left (tree) menu. IS possible to show this folders in left (tree) menu ?
<twilightning> I installed today ubuntu and then I downloaded kubuntu-desktop
<eagles0513875> ok
<dr_willis> Cavallek:  you mean using smb:\ in konqueror ?
<twilightning> I want to use kubuntu as my primary desktop
<Cavallek> dr_willis, yes
<eagles0513875> lol download the iso and reinstall is my easy solution unless u have one doc
<twilightning> just a moment
<eagles0513875> ok
<dr_willis> Cavallek:  dependong on what you are doing - it may be beter to use 'smb4k' to mount the remopte shares
<Cavallek> humm didnt know for that
<xeemeex> I have another question for you...
<dr_willis> Cavallek:  or the FUSE system to mount them as a dir on a per user basis
<twilightning> I want my webcam to work but as soon it initializes it freezes
<twilightning> in vlc for test purposes /dev/video0
<Cavallek> I also hate this because when I dl something from the net I cant save it on smb:/....
<dr_willis> Cavallek:  the smb: system dosent work like a normal folder.
<Cavallek> dr_willis, I want to do with it like in windows where you can mount it as disk and you just click on it and thats it
<dr_willis> using smb4k would mount the share to a dir. where ya can treat it as any othe rfolder.
<dr_willis> or the Fuse tools..
<xeemeex> why does my laptop is often unable to awake from suspend status?
<twilightning> plus... I cannot mount my external hard disk (NTFS) from KDE, with GNOME is ok
<Cavallek> great
<Cavallek> will try it
<twilightning> what should i do?
<dr_willis> twilightning:  look in media:/ in konqueror  not /media/   *in the address bar) ya proberly can mount it from media:/
<twilightning> I see thank you
<dr_willis> media:/ - is similer but different from /media/  -  media:/  can confuse non-kde apps
<twilightning> in the "storage media" button i can see the other internal partition I have all in NTFS
<dr_willis> i always put media:/ in my bookmarks in konwueror
<dr_willis> twilightning:  thats going to /media/ NOT  media:/
<twilightning> yes i know
<RytmenPinnen> Hi, I'm having problems login in as root
<dr_willis> its possible you may need to just edit the fstab to properly mount the drives
<dr_willis> RytmenPinnen:  best to use sudo to do root tasks.  as needed
<RytmenPinnen> I _know_ im writing the password correct but its still denying me
<twilightning> NTFS configuration editor should have already mounted and writeable
<RytmenPinnen> ok
<dr_willis> RytmenPinnen:  where/what are ya trying to login to exactly? KDM/GDM disable root logging into X
<dr_willis> twilightning:  right it 'should' of done that..
<dr_willis> twilightning:  but if some ntfs drives are working and others are not. Id guess a issue in the /etc/fstab file
<eagles0513875> twlight ull have to download ntfs-3g which u then go into fstab and chage where it says ntfs to ntfs-3g umount it then mount it again
<twilightning> ok, one more logout to KDE (now in GNOME) to see
<eagles0513875> lol
<twilightning> i have already corrected fstab
<RytmenPinnen> im trying to install enemit territory, first the install asked for the pass but when I didnt get it to work i tried to simply installing as root but I cant get password working
<RytmenPinnen> I dont have caps pressed btw
<twilightning> */etc/fstab
<dr_willis> You can have 2 desktops going - one with gnome one with kde - if you really wanted to
<dr_willis> then alt-ctrl-F7 and alt-ctrl-F8 to switch btween them
<dr_willis> RytmenPinnen:  intstall stuff like that to the users home dir. Not system wide. much easier.
<RytmenPinnen> ok
<twilightning> eagles0513875: OK, then why is it ok in GNOME (read/write)
<twilightning> its already ntfs-3g
<dr_willis> twilightning:  try the mount command and see what options the device is mounted with
<RytmenPinnen> that's odd, works now, but im 100% positive I wrote the pass right and I didnt have caps on..........
<twilightning> ok
<twilightning> i am logging out
<dr_willis> why are you logging out?
<dr_willis> theres a option to login a 2nd time under a different desktop.
<eagles0513875> i dunno twilight thats interesting i honestly prefer kde ovr gnome
<dr_willis> Im guessing the thing is geting automounted and owned by root. not the user
<eagles0513875> im thinking that too doc
<dr_willis> but no one listens to me :)
<neo_> i'm trying to install cedega, but for some reason it keeps telling me: E: Package cedega has no installation candidate, can anyone help me?
<dr_willis> how are you tryin to install it exactly?
<Contrast> Greets, everyone...
<neo_> sudo apt-get install cedega
<twilightning> hello again
<twilightning> KDE now
<dr_willis> neo_:  its correct. I dont think cedega is in the repositories.. so it cant find it.
<bastid_raZor> are you also chaning Kdm and Gdm?
<dr_willis> !find cedega
<ubotu> Package/file cedega does not exist in feisty
<twilightning> KDM is runnung
<bastid_raZor> g
<neo_> i had it on here b4, and i had to take it off b4 i could reinstall wine
<dr_willis> neo_:  did you download the cedega packages from the cedega homepage?
<neo_> no, i can't figure out where to download it from on there paige
<twilightning> as i can see my external hard disk is present in media:/
<neo_> page*
<twilightning> but when i press the "mount" button i get an error:
<twilightning> hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<dr_willis> twilightning:  if it got mounted in gnome - it may still be mounted.  (try sudo mount  from a shell and see if its mounted)
<twilightning> ok
<neo_> they want me to subscribe, and i don't have money to pay for a subscription
<twilightning> no its not mounted
<Contrast> I did a new installation of Kubuntu on its own partition, and I'm trying to get rid of it. I tried just deleting the partition from the Disk & Filesystems shell in KControl, but nothing happens when I click "Delete." Can anyone tell me the easiest way to set my partitions back to the way they were before I did the seperate install?
<dr_willis> Contrast:  what was it 'befor' ? You  may have to use the 'fdisk' command to delete the partitions from the shell Not the gui stuff.
<dr_willis> twilightning:  as the user you could try 'mount /media/Whateverthatdeviceiscalled' and see if you can mount it.
<twilightning> look: http://pastebin.ca/536999 it should get mounted in /media/My Book
<Contrast> dr_willis: It was just a normal setup - one partition for the OS and everything, and another for swap, no free space.
<twilightning> ok
<Kgeorge> #kubuntu-es
<dr_willis> Contrast:  for what os? windows? linux?  gparted live cd - is a darn handy tool for most HD  changes
<Contrast> dr_willis: They're both the same OS. I was trying out the idea of having all of the rock-solid stable versions of software on one partition, and all the bleeding-edge buggy stuff on the other. I've decided it's not worth the trouble of rebooting whenever I want to switch. :-\
<Contrast> Sounds stupid, I guess. Just wanted to try it out though. Heh
<dr_willis> Contrast:  proberly best to boot a live cd with gparted on it. and delete the partition ya dont want. then expand the existing partition you want to keep
<dr_willis> of course I keep my /home in its own partition :) ya could do that  now if ya wanted I guess
<dr_willis> You will alwo need to correct teh fstab file if it mounts the other partitions
<twilightning> damn i am editing now manually fstab...
<naseem> After every fresh kubuntu installation, when i connect to Internet using my gprs connection, konqueror cannot get connected unless Cache disabled in Html setting. Is that a bug or security setting ?
<Contrast> dr_willis: /etc/fstab, I'm assuming?
<dr_willis> thats the fstab file.. correct
<dr_willis> I findit faster to manuyally edit the fstab then find where the gui tools are for it :)
<giedek> hi
<Contrast> dr_willis: Will I also have to fix GRUB's menu.lst so it doesn't ask me what partition I want to boot into, or should it fix itself once it sees there's only one OS installed now?
<Contrast> now=once the partitions are set back to how I want them. :)
<dr_willis> Contrast:  you will have to fix it. update-grub or grub-install MIGHT fix it.. but not sure
<thomax> Is there a way to stop your hard drives spinning, when they are not used?
<Contrast> Cool. Thanks a lot. Peace.
<thomax> or slow them down
<twilightning> at last...
<twilightning> it is ok but its awful i had to edit the fstab manually
<dr_willis> thomax:  ive noticed mine do that automaticially
<dr_willis> awful? egads!
<dr_willis> given the time ya took trying eveyrthing else. heh..
<thomax> mine don't
<dr_willis> thomax:  this a laptop?
<thomax> maibe a bios setting
<thomax> nop
<thomax> pc
<thomax> tower
<dr_willis> could be. may be apci setting. On my mythtv box all the hds spin down  after about an hr.
<dr_willis> of course if they are in use.. it dont.
<thomax> :)
<dr_willis> some times when i ssh to the box - ihave to wait for the drives to spin up
<thomax> is there a gui frontend for apci?
<dr_willis> i doubt it. :)
<dr_willis> may be some powermanager tools out there to tweak those settings
<Cavallek> dr_willis, is possible to mount smb shares with non root user ? So I can use smb share as regular user ?
<thomax> I'll chack the man out
<dr_willis> Cavallek:  with smb4k or the FUSE tools YES.
<dr_willis> I like smb4k
<Cavallek> Im using smb4k
<dr_willis> did you 'suid' the proper binarie/commands like the erroe messaes are telling you to? :)
<swhalen> Hello, I need help with the rename command
* dr_willis jumps ahead.
<dr_willis> swhalen:  thats one command i cant rember using in my 10yrs of Linux/Unix skills..
<Cavallek> dr_willis, I have run smb4k as root. And I mounted my smb share but now dunno how to use it as regular user
<swhalen> i want to rename .swf files to .SWF
<dr_willis> Cavallek:  you DONT run 2mb4k as root. ya run it as a user.
<dr_willis> unmount those shares. run it as a user. and try again
<dr_willis> well ya can run it as root. :) but you dont want to.
<dr_willis> as you discovered
<Cavallek> dr_willis, smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<dr_willis> Bingo. :) thats the message i was refering to earlier
<Cavallek> :)
<dr_willis> sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/smbmnt
<dr_willis> that could be considered a 'security' issue -
<BluesKaj> Cavallek, in the terminal :
<BluesKaj> sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbmnt sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbumount
<dr_willis> ya also have to suid the proper unmonting command
<dr_willis> i always get that one wrong. So i let smb4k tell me the right one. :)
<dr_willis> theres way too many smb* commands
<Cavallek> wiiii
<Cavallek> works :)
<Cavallek> thanks to all ;)
<dr_willis> of coruse it works! :)
<dr_willis> this is Linux!
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, the one above isn't real secure but it's ok in a home network behind a router
<dr_willis> Id like it if  the smb4k package asked to set the suid bits.. but thats proberly not a good idea.
<dr_willis> save me 2 min. :)
<Cavallek> :))))
<dr_willis> amd save me 100x that explainign it to peopl ein here
<BluesKaj> hope he isn't in an office setting
<dr_willis> :)
<thomax> Is there a way to stop your hard drives spinning, when they are not used? or slow them down?
<Cavallek> so now I must run smb4k every time I login ? Or this is mounted forever ?
<BluesKaj> Cavallek, that setup is for a homenetwork ...understood ?
<dr_willis> thomax:  hdparm may let ya set the spindown time also.
<Cavallek> BluesKaj, yes
<dr_willis> Cavallek:  its a user level front end to browsing/monting the network shares.
<dr_willis> Cavallek:  users dont do perment changes :) ya cn set smb4k to start/restore mounts I think however.
<dr_willis> but those are just for that user.
<BluesKaj> Cavallek, stoe those cmnds in a text fileso, when you update kde or your distro you have them handy
<Cavallek> nice :)
<dr_willis> submit a feature request to the smb4k guys to ask to set the suid bits heh..
<dr_willis> or have a dialog to ask/do it.
<dr_willis> Not sure how actively updated smb4k is any more
<dr_willis> theres also knomba, gnomba, and some others that do similer tasks
<Cavallek> 2.5.07 was last release of smb4k
<BluesKaj> komba is ok
<|lostbyte|> Where could i find debug info at firefox run ?
<|lostbyte|> !komba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about komba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|lostbyte|> Anyone ?
<BluesKaj> once smb4k is setup , it's faster when connecting an old slower pc like we have here
<usagi__> Hello. I'm having a little x server difficulty. I was wondering, if I use a script to start XGL, do I have to make a script for ecery user on the system? I ask because XGL loads fine on first acct, but crashes the others.
<BluesKaj> !komba2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about komba2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ahmed> hello.. guys can any one help me .. i have installed beryl and xgl now i want to make a new session for xgl plzz help.. ati radeon vga card
<ahmed> hello.. guys can any one help me .. i have installed beryl and xgl now i want to make a new session for xgl plzz help.. ati radeon vga card
<epimeth> smb4k?
<dr_willis> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dr_willis> !info smb4k
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1build1 (feisty), package size 1762 kB, installed size 3756 kB
<epimeth> hey dr_willis :-)
<ahmed> hello.. guys can any one help me .. i have installed beryl and xgl now i want to make a new session for xgl plzz help.. ati radeon vga card
<epimeth> so whats wrong with dolphin for browsing smb shares?
<epimeth> its pretty tho....
<dr_willis> smb4k actually can MOUNT the shares. not just browse them
<dr_willis> differet tools for difrferent needs
<dr_willis> well off to take the wife to the Hospital.. byee
<epimeth> ahhh... mounting... that *is* useful... can I just get the driver and mount it myself through fstab?
<epimeth> arg... he left
<JuJuBee> I'm having trouble with kdm/gdm.  I am not being asked for a password on login and therefore cannot log in.  How do I fix this?  I can get to recovery mode and startx to launch kde.
<BluesKaj> have to turn off autologin somehow, but i forget the command :(
<JuJuBee> Where is it located?  I don't ever remember turning it on.  If I go to userconfig, it is not on for any users...
<chris_> hi guys i gotta a noob problem 4 you
<usagi__> Hello. I'm having a little x server difficulty. I was wondering, if I use a script to start XGL, do I have to make a script for ecery user on the system? I ask because XGL loads fine on first acct, but crashes the others. I think it is because XGL calls gnome, but session is KDE.
<chris_> how do i make a compil lol
<DaSkreech> JuJuBee: It would be under login
<usagi__> Any fix for this script problem? IE Any way to load XGL before user select?
<DaSkreech> JuJuBee: that controls who auto logins
<JuJuBee> kcontrol ?
<Rictoo> How would i see what processor I have with shell?
<Rictoo> in-
<chris_> how do i do a "make all"
<usagi__> join #gentoo
<usagi__> oops
<Rictoo> How would i see what processor I have? (in shell)
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, kdm at the prompt
<chris_> i got a problem
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: currently in recovery mode (root) and at prompt if I type login, it prompts me for username.  I enter one and it tells me login failed.  Never asks for password.
<DaSkreech> Kcontrol -> System adminstration -> Login manager -> Convenience
<JuJuBee> DaSkreech : not turned on there.
<JuJuBee> I checked.
<redoo> hello everybody
<JuJuBee> The login screen is not filling in the username.  It is blank, bu there is no password field.
<JuJuBee> Is there a way to do a re-install to fix broken packages/programs?
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee,are you trying in recovery mode?
<sivaji> JuJuBee i got this same problem when i installed "kubuntu-desktop" ( apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ) it became alright
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj : yes
<JuJuBee> I wonder if something is wrong with pam?
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, try to install kdm
<JuJuBee> I have, several times...
<JuJuBee> should I try removing kdm and gdm and reinstalling kdm?
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, i guess it's worth a try
<ahmed> guys just installed beryl and xgl, all fine now except 1 thing,, emerald theme manger when applied i see no border for windows plz help
<JuJuBee> OK, I did that and now I get a password field, but when I tab to it and type, nothing shows up not even *'s
<JuJuBee> my password does not work either.
<Defilo> hi
<BluesKaj> damm!
<Defilo> is Kubuntu 7.04 worth to give it a try or should I stick to 6.06 ?
<JuJuBee> How do I do a complete re-install of pam?  is it possible that pam is causing the problem?
<ahmed> [20:20]  <ahmed> guys just installed beryl and xgl, all fine now except 1 thing,, emerald theme manger when applied i see no border for windows plz help] 
<BluesKaj> Defilo, what kind of graphics card are you running ?
<BluesKaj> whatis pam?
<JuJuBee> Doesn't that have to do with authentication?
<sivaji2009> BluesKaj  Pluggable Authentication Module
<JuJuBee> sivaji2009 : i installed kubuntu-desktop and still not able to log in.
<JuJuBee> Tells me there was a critcal error with kdm, check the log files...
<sivaji2009> JuJuBee u r not able to login with u r usual id and password right
<makiman> Saludos
<JuJuBee> sivaji2006 : correct.
<JuJuBee> I just went to recovery to check the kdm.log and it has errors about x11 fonts  and /dev/input/wacom
<sivaji2009> have  u tried recovery mode
<JuJuBee> to do what?
<JuJuBee> Im in recovery mode.
<JuJuBee> Only way I can log into machine.
<sivaji2009> sorry i dont know try #ubuntu and  #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu_> hi
<c1|freaky> hi
<ubuntu_> can anyone help me with my ati card?
<BluesKaj> ok ubuntu_, which ati card ?
<eguzki> alguno sabe algo de kiosk?
<eguzki> o alguna
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, are you at a TTY ?
<JuJuBee> Right now, recovery mode at cli...
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj : any suggestions ?
<felipe______> ol
<BluesKaj> so you have a  desktop , JuJuBee ?
<JuJuBee> I do if I startx from recovery...
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, open system settings/login manager/convenience tab ...see if the autologin is turned on
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj : It is not...
<BluesKaj> ok, that's eliminated
<Tired_> Hi.  I'm having trouble with my mouse. When I right-click it brings up the appropriate context menu for where the mouse was an instant before, as well as the currently appropriate context menu, which comes up underneath the wrong one.
<Tired_> The improperly summoned menu won't go away unless you pick something.
<thefirstdude> Tired_
<thefirstdude> try Awake_?
<JuJuBee> Is there a way to completely reinstall PAM?
<Tired_> I thought it was a Firefox problem, but it's doing it on the desktop also.
<Tired_> Naah, I've jhad this nick for years.
<epimeth> Tired_: have you tried restarting X?
<Tired_> restarted X, restarted the computer...it's been doing this for a while
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, dunno ..I guess we just have to wait for the heavy-hitters to get back from lunch & dinner :)
<epimeth> or for the next patch of Xorg....
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> oh... that ws for JuJuBee
<epimeth> heh
<JuJuBee> Well, I will bring the box home with me tonight.  Maybe reinstall everything from scratch and make backups along the way...
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, you can sudo ?
<JuJuBee> Thanks epimeth :
<JuJuBee> yes, but currently can only log in as root anyway...
<Tired_> I did change mice recently, is it possible the new mouse could (somehow) have some vestiges of the old mouse left on the system, somehow?  New mouse works fine on my other box.
<BluesKaj> Tired_, you could reconfig xorg ...it's abit heavy handed but ...
<Tired_> reconfig it in what way?
<epimeth> all right... this time I'm really leaving!
<BluesKaj> Tired_,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tired_> what am I looking to change in there?
<BluesKaj> the mouse settings
<Tired_> ...
<BluesKaj> yoiu could also try in sys/settings first
<Tired_> from what to what?  i don't know what the problem is
<Tired_> somehow I doubt xorg.conf has an entry for WeirdMouseProblems = 1
<BluesKaj> I would experiment in sys settings first ...get as much info about yer mouse as possible and try to find a matchup
<Tired_> I think I am fundamentally misunderstanding your advice.  How does a USB mouse differ from any other USB mouse?
<Tired_> On the computer side
<Tired_> They all send the same standard signals to the computer through the USB port, right?
<BluesKaj> have you looked in system settings/keyboard & mouse ?
<Tired_> I'm there now
<DaSkreech> Whats up?
<DaSkreech> I can't execute files
<Tired_> I can make it left or right-handed, change the pointer accel, but it says nothing about click timing or sensitivity.
<BluesKaj> Tired_, has mouse probs
<Tired_> are your files chmodded to executable?
<BluesKaj> well, then you need to change xorg to open the optins to you
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> I think it's just files in /usr/bin
<Tired_> your user has exec poermissions still?
<DaSkreech> i would guess so :)
<Tired_> never hurts to double check
<DaSkreech> Ok they all either segfault or  I just can't execute
<DaSkreech> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 6820 2007-03-07 21:42 /usr/bin/free
<DaSkreech> trying to open gwenview gives me a KDEinit cannot open gwenview
<DaSkreech>  from the command line it just segfaults
<JuJuBee> Well, I just tried something.  I set my autologin for my admin account on to 5s delay and rebooted.  It logged in fine...
<Tired_> brb...restarting X
<smile> hi
<smile> anyone uses VNC here ?
<MPS> smile: sometimes, but just as client. vnc server runs on a windows machine
<smile> MPS: i just want try Krdc
<MPS> smile: i also use it. it works :)
<smile> MPS: can u help me ?
<MPS> smile: what's the problem?
<smile> MPS: could u give me ur IP adress for a while ?
<MPS> nice try
<smile> MPS: i u dont mind come in a private session
<MPS> i don't have a running windows here at the moment.
<smile> MPS: ok
<smile> MPS: i try 127.0.0.1 but no way ?
<MPS> u want to connect to your own machine?
<Tired_> Hmm.  reconfigging X didn't fix my mouse issue, but Beryl works now
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know where I could find the source code to the trash kicker applet specifically?
<smile> MPS: ya
<Tired_> apparently, I had been using nv rather than nvidia
<MPS> and it doesn't work?
<MPS> smile: which error?
<smile> MPS: adress not found !!
<MPS> smile: smile: you tried 127.0.0.1:0 ?
<smile> MPS: no server working ?
<MPS> smile: what do you mean with no server working?
<smile> MPS: that's what vnc tells !
<Rictoo> Is there any software where i can have two computers with Linux and Windows
<Rictoo> and share one mouse and keyboard?
<Rictoo> I don'tmean Synergy
<Rictoo> since it can't drag and drop files :D
<Rictoo> Are there any that can drag and drop files, too?
<fsgaston> Does anybody know what plugins I need to install to get Mozilla to play Quicktime and Windows streaming media?
<Tired_> Rictoo: x2vnc?
<Rictoo> Tired_: Lemme look at it <3
<Tired_> I dunno if it can drag and drop files or not...seems to me that'd be tough cross-platform
<MPS> smile: do you have an server running?
<MPS> smile: *a running server*
<BluesKaj> mozilla-mplayer-plugin , fsgaston
<smile> i must run the cleint and the server at once ?
<smile> Rictoo: u mean VMware
<MPS> smile: yes, if you want to connect to your local machine. but i don't see any sense in it.
<Tired_> VMware won't do that
<Rictoo> smile: I said two seperate physical computers
<fsgaston> BluesKaj -- I couldn't find it in Apt-get
<MPS> smile: vnc is a piece of software to administrate a remote pc.
<smile> Rictoo: what u mean exactly ?
<Rictoo> Like Parallels can do with mac/windows
<Rictoo> but it doesn't support Linux
<Rictoo> :(
<smile> MPS: ok ..thx :-)
<Tired_> I have a setup like that, one windows PC and one Linux.  The only way I can easily transfer files is with a mounted smb share
<MPS> smile: i think, he will do the same like you but not on the same machine
<BluesKaj> mozilla-mplayer fsgaston
<smile> Rictoo: u mean controlling a computer from another ?
<fsgaston> BluesKaj - alreday installed, do I need someting special for .wmv or Quicktime?
<fsgaston> BluesKaj - In suse I need to install additional plugins?
<BluesKaj> fsgaston, xine-engine
<BluesKaj> xine-plugin
<BluesKaj> it's better at windows media
<Tired_> oh great.  seems I have a virus.  :/
<BluesKaj> this is kubuntu , not suse...go to #suse if you want help with it
<BluesKaj> virus Tired_ ?
<Tired_> the flu
<BluesKaj> running windows on VMware maybe?
<shentey> hi! has anybody an idea why kdevelop-3.4.1 is missing in the update repositories for kde-3.5.7?
<drblood> does n e one know how to access kubuntus default firewall t.t
<drblood> ?
<shentey> AFAIK new versions of kdevelop and KDE are released together
<Tired_> So, I'm upgrading processors this week (celeron D to c2d)...how much of my existing install can I salvage?
<Tired_> will the bins be compatble,m or just the config files?
<Tired_> i don't wanna waste a lot of time trying to fix my mouse if I have to reinstall anyways when the new chip arrives
<jrick> why in the world is the default Kubuntu color scheme not saved?
<jrick> everytime i upgrade my kde version, i lose my colorscheme
<jrick> it's so annoying
<|lostbyte|> Any idea why firefox is taking a load lot of processing when losding a simple page ??
<sivaji2009> |lostbyte| becasue data are encrypted/decrypted
<|lostbyte|> sivaji2009, How to make sure its that and not some firefox bug ??
<dxdt> Something super bad happened with my computer and I'm wondering if anyone can help me fsck my drive via the Live cd I'm currently typing in.  THe machine hard crashed and after reboot, grub wouldn't even load!
<sivaji2009> |lostbyte| start running firefox from konsole
<dxdt> anyone know how to fsck a drive from the Livecd?
<|lostbyte|> sivaji2009, ok
<|lostbyte|> sivaji2009, nothing there..
<|lostbyte|> the browser did open though.
<sivaji2009> |lostbyte| it means nothing is wrong
<masterk> Hey guys, where can I get interface addons for kde?
<|lostbyte|> sivaji2009, i am getting, the jerky effect when scrolling or loading a page, which never used to happen before. and i got 300 free on my memory.
<sivaji2009> |lostbyte| dunno
<|lostbyte|> k :(
<|lostbyte|> !kde-look
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-look - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|lostbyte|> !kdelook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdelook - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kartibok> Hi all......is there a quick way to bring up a task manager (like M$ WIndows) Ctrl+Alt+Del when your system freezes or do you just do a switch off/on
<jrick> Kartibok: <ctrl><esc>
<masterk> ok so I should lookup kde-look?
<Nuked> hi Im using kubuntu feisty x86_64 and firefox keeps core dumping
<|lostbyte|> karl-heinz, or ctrl + alt + esc and click the app you want to kill.
<|lostbyte|> masterk, there is a site by that name.
<masterk> yup found it
<Nuked> vlc also refuses to start citing an error that it cannot open libvlc.so.0
<|lostbyte|> with all kde eyecandy stuff.
<masterk> how do I install themes and addons?
<|lostbyte|> k
<|lostbyte|> masterk, the instructions are most probably under each download.
<DaSkreech> dxdt: run fsk on the dev file
<masterk> ok
<Nuked> anyone possibly have any clues as to why that keeps happening
<ahmed> guys any one know how to install dri drivers in ubuntu ??
<Kartibok> jrick: Many thanks
<jrick> no problem
<ahmed> guys any one know how to install dri drivers in ubuntu ??
<ahmed> guys any one know how to install dri drivers in ubuntu ??
<DaSkreech> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<|lostbyte|> Nuked, maybe you got to install libvlc0
<Nuked> is that an actual package?
<|lostbyte|> ahmed, depending on your video card.
<Nuked> |lostbyte|: it says its the newest version
<|lostbyte|> Nuked, huh, yes
<ahmed>  mobility radeon x1800
<masterk> how do I make konquerer windows transparent? I wnt the background of the windows to be transparent
<|lostbyte|> Nuked, what command do you use to get that ?
<DaSkreech> can someone help witha KDEinit error?
<Nuked> vlc
<ahmed> |lostbyte|??
<Nuked> |lostbyte|: and now the vlc is core-dumping
<DaSkreech> !-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 6820 2007-03-07 21:42 /usr/bin/free
<|lostbyte|> !radeon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<|lostbyte|> ahmed, ^^
<Kartibok> Hi again - just lost my taskbar and had to restart x because of the wonder kill tool Ctrl+ALt+Esc, is there a way to get it back if you kill it?
<ahmed> guys in beryl whenever , i switch to beryl window decorator ( emerald ) the borders of the windows disappears plz help  lostbyte any idea //>>
<Nuked> ahmed:  try #ubuntu-effects
<DaSkreech> Kartibok: run kicker
<BluesKaj> |lostbyte|, try this tutorial if yer on feisty ; http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<jrick> Kartibok: press <alt><space> to bring up katapult, and type konsole.  Then you can run kicker from the terminal
<|lostbyte|> BluesKaj, lol.. its not me asking.
<BluesKaj> ok |lostbyte| ..misread again ..sorry
<Nuked> so can someone help with my firefox and vlc core dumping issues
<Nuked> ?
<Kartibok> jrick: DaSkreech: Many thanks they are fantastic answers
<BluesKaj> don't use the vlc FF plugin , it's buggy
<BluesKaj> Nuked
<Admiral_Chicago> mplayer plugin is the one to use
<Nuked> so I remove that plugin?
<BluesKaj> actually it's iffy in feisty too ..the one thatseems stable is the xine-plugin
<Nuked> BluesKaj: its not installed
<Nuked> but im still getting core dumps
<BluesKaj> yer missing some codecs then
<|lostbyte|> brb
<masterk> I'm a real noobishly noob noob... what do I download and do for this theme? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kore?content=54701
<BluesKaj> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Nuked> I have codecs installed BluesKaj
<Nuked> and in my case its w64codecs
<chx> hi. is there a non-Java torrent client where i can set up per torrent speed limits? The problem with ktorrent is that if I set an aggregate limit that usually will let one torrent to run...
<BluesKaj> well, if yer gonna run windows media you need w32codecs
<DaSkreech> masterk: the download is on the site and there is a readme inside that you can follow step by step
<Nuked> BluesKaj: im on 64 bit
<masterk> which do I download though?
<masterk> there are multiple
<BluesKaj> no matter , wm doesn't care
<BluesKaj> w32media codecs will run on 64bit pcs
<Nuked> BluesKaj: thats not remotely my problem the programs do not start at all
<BluesKaj> nm ... not gonna bang my head against a wall
<Nuked> ? BluesKaj I had everything working fine, and windows media was not a problem.. the programs just stopped working
<Nuked> I dont know why
<Nuked> would a backtrace help or something
<BluesKaj> Nuked, have you upgraded anything lately ?
<Nuked> not as far as I know
<Nuked> the apps worked fine last night
<Nuked> BluesKaj: im completely lost
<BluesKaj> installed any new apps ?
<Nuked> psi
<Nuked> thats about it
<BluesKaj> what's psi ?
<krzysztof> som jacy polacy
<Nuked> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<krzysztof> wiem
<krzysztof> ale ja nie potrzebuje pomocy
<Nuked> BluesKaj: psi is for jabber
<Nuked> krzysztof:  I dont speak polish
<BluesKaj> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<Nuked> BluesKaj: its definitely polish
<DaSkreech> !info psi
<ubotu> psi: Jabber client using Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2060 kB, installed size 5532 kB
<DJServers> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<monfis> jest jai polski kana
<BluesKaj> ok Nuked this guy is just fooling around
<Nuked> his whois is polish
<BluesKaj> monfis, /join #ubuntu-pl
<Nuked> blueskaj what should I do
<BluesKaj> I would try a codec reinstall ...but don't try them ...reboot first
<Nuked> ok ill try that
<Nuked> ill be back
<OhMyAudi> Are there any differences (beyond appearance) when installing kubuntu vs just the kde-core with ubuntu?
<tsb> What is the best (free) way currently to run xp on kubuntu? I've read a bit about vmware, zen, gemu.. still a bit unsure what to pick
<Daisuke_Ido> tsb: the easiest way is not to
<Daisuke_Ido> the entire point of moving to kubuntu is breaking reliance on microsoft's products
<tsb> Daisuke_Ido: Is that supposed to be clever? funny?
<Daisuke_Ido> neither, it's supposed to be true.
<apetrescu> tsb, if you can afford it, VMWare is a very polished product.
<Daisuke_Ido> and i succeeded in that
<apetrescu> Xen is more oriented to the server-market if I recall correctly.
<tsb> Daisuke_Ido: that is fine in utopia-land, it is not when you need certain applications which only work in windows in a work situation
<Daisuke_Ido> and if you MUST use that os, use VMWare Server, as it is free
<Kartibok> tsb: I have VMWare Workstation (for Windows) and it is excellent
<Daisuke_Ido> tsb: if you rely on windows applications for work, then use windows
<apetrescu> And I've had limited success with qemu. I did get it running, and it is decent, but not too easy to get set up in the first place.
<Daisuke_Ido> or attempt to run them under wine
<apetrescu> Daisuke_Ido: He is free to use whatever he wants.
<tsb> Daisuke_Ido: and I have been in linux land for years, thank you.
<Daisuke_Ido> all i'm saying is virtual machines are a poor solution
<apetrescu> Daisuke_Ido: They're actually not.
<tsb> Daisuke_Ido: wtf is this? if you have nothing better to do than spew this adolecent propaganda then don't bother answering me
<Daisuke_Ido> but hey, ape's right
<apetrescu> There's a reason these companies make millions.
<Daisuke_Ido> you're free to use whatever you choose
<Kartibok> I have Windows and my wife will never change so its up to me to learn it , and to do that I have gone with Kubuntu and use it all the time and get advice as and when required
<Daisuke_Ido> philosophy aside
<tsb> thank ou apetrescu, I'll have a go at qemu, if it doesn't work out I'll use vmware.
<apetrescu> tsb, good plan :)
<Kartibok> However I will use windows as I have apps that are paid for that would take me too long to relearn!
<Daisuke_Ido> i'd recommend vmware server as i mentioned, qemu as a backup...
<fdoving> tsb: there is also virtualbox.org
<BluesKaj> tsb, if you must VMware is the best from all reports ....qemu is clunky at best ...the others i dunno
<DJServers> where can i see how much space is left on my hard disc?
<animal> ciao
<Daisuke_Ido> DJServers: df
<fdoving> DJServers: rightclick->properties on any file.
<Daisuke_Ido> that too
<tsb> BluesKaj: ah okay, I'll just use vmware then
<animal> i have  a problem whith my audio
<DJServers> wahts df ?
<animal> i do not speak english very well
<fdoving> DJServers: a console command.
<tsb> DJServers: it tells you what is mounted where, and capacity statistics.
<DJServers> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> spacwe and percentage used, space available, etc
<animal> there is one people that help me
<animal> thank you
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm the wrong person to ask about audio problems, sorry :\
<BluesKaj> animal, what is your native language ?
<animal> thank you daisuke
<animal> my language is italian
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<animal> how can go to #ubuntu-it
<animal> ciao
<Daisuke_Ido> animal: /join #ubuntu-it
<animal> ciao
<LjL> !it
<Voyage_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Lucent doenst works for me. can you tell why? i have modules in synaptic or adept. but it says no ltmodem module found. and 10-local.rules says at boot that its invalid.
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<KB3IEN> looking to get vlans recognised in the GUI of Feisty, any FAQs ?
<masterk> when downloading the things for my theme it has something for theme manager, what is this?
<hairy918> grr  - yo all, just upgraded to 7.04 from efty, and now video & sound don't work -anybody have any ideas?
<isthisnickvalid_> Hi people
<hairy918> Video is nvidia geforce 4 mx 4000, sound is nvidia nforce3 ac97 - can get video working w/ nv, not with nvidia-glx
<isthisnickvalid_> how can I make videos and visualizations work integrated with beryl? because when I move a window or use amarok it dosen't work well
<hairy918> System beeps  & stuff work, but media players don't
<isthisnickvalid_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<josep> hi
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...
<m_tadeu> i'm having problems with the sound board...it says "NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG" all over the place
<m_tadeu> does anyone one know what is this?
<masterkk> !kth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<masterkk> what do I do with a kth file?
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> What's the real packagename for KDE?
<TheCreationist> Could someone tell me how to install MP3 support in Amarok within Feisty? Amarok crashes every time it attempts to install the support automatically.
<TheCreationist> x_link: Try kde-core
<masterkk> !instal kde theme
<x_link> TheCreationist: I have KDE installed, but I want to find out something. So I need to know the real packagename.
<x_link> But is it called kde-core?
<masterkk> how do I install kde theme files from command prompt?
<dwidmann> x_link: There are many, but most of the essentials are part of kde-base
<TheCreationist> x_link: I believe so.  What are you trying to find out?
<x_link> Just when KDE 3.5.6 will be in Debian Testing.
<dwidmann> wait, kdebase, not kde-base
<x_link> yeah kdebase
<x_link> Right
<masterkk> someone help me plz
<josep> exit
<Lynoure> masterkk: with what?
<dwidmann> masterkk: probably depends on the theme
<josep> bye
<Lynoure> masterkk: follow the instructions in the theme package, if in doubt.
<masterkk> its a kth file and when I click it on the taskbar is has the thinking icon next to "install kde theme" then it disapears and nothing happens
<masterkk> theres no instructions
<Lynoure> masterkk: then check the site where you got it.
<M_A_K> I am reinstalling my OS,  however, I spent some time creating a neat kmenu... Can I back it up and use it for the new installation?
<TheCreationist> Is there a native LInux app to rip from DVD to iPod ?
<TheCreationist> The searches I've done only show a confusing CLI program.
<dwidmann> M_A_K: it's somewhere in your ~/.kde folder, where exactly I'm not sure, but you can keep that whole folder if you wish
<fdoving> M_A_K: ~/.kde/share/applnk
<M_A_K> fdoving : thanks.
<RytmenPinnen> is there a way to check what program is using my audio
<RytmenPinnen> getting no sound on a video
<sercik> !menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<michael> ugh this is pissing me off
<sercik> the installation of package menu don't work anymore??
<michael> 3 inches on my kde taskbar are just blank space
<RytmenPinnen> hmm, it appears it was ktorrent..
<Lynoure> michael: you can shorten it?
<Lynoure> michael: or do you mean 7,5cm of the height?
<michael> length
<Lynoure> then just shorten it or fill it more :)
<Lynoure> both are fun.
<michael> you know how when there are less things, the icons group to the right
<michael> and there is more space for programs in the middle
<michael> lemme take a screen cap
<michael> Lynoure: http://img391.imageshack.us/img391/2086/wtfzk8.jpg
<michael> omfg, the screen cap screwd up
<michael> but you can see what i mean
<michael> see to the right how its all empty
<michael> WTF it didnt do that before
<Lynoure> michael: you can move icons
<michael> oh there we go
<michael> thanks
<Lynoure> michael: your capture actually shows just your irc status bar and some fragment of your panel
<michael> i know
<michael> thats why i said it scred up
<Lynoure> michael: it happens. moving icons around helped?
<michael> yes
<michael> thx
<kiersie> were can i find a gpg file for kubuntu.org get?
<vecina>  I installed libglut and freeglut, libqt3 and the devs, but g++ says these .so files cant be found. whats up? :/
<ahmed> hi, i am looking for a little help here please, i've kubuntu latestversion installed and the arabic fonts and texts are installed and working well in all applications but one: the kaffine and other media players displays the arabic subtitles in a wrong way; the don't connect the characters well although i've selected an arabic font and encoding any help here?
<RawSewage> how does it look in vlc
<ahmed> i tried vlc the characters appear correct for each individual character, but the ar not connected
<ahmed> for example :     this is correct
<ahmed> i got    this wrong
<ahmed> in arabic the character may take different shapes according to its perceding and trailing character
<ahmed> this is the problem
<brener> oi
<brener> ol
<RawSewage> maybe try using this font  http://www.lightworker.com/Download/Fonts/ARIALUNI.TTF
<ahmed> i'll try it
<ahmed> but if it was a font problem shouldn't this affect all the other apps
<ahmed> why it just appear in displaying subtiltes
<andre> i break together
<RawSewage> I dont know.  you know how to change the subtitle fonts in vlc, right
<ahmed> yes
<RawSewage> ok, try that font first then
<andre> can anyone tell me how to edit xorg.conf with vi? everytime i want to rem a line with # the cursor jumps to next section
<RawSewage> I cant figure out command line text editing either
<fdoving> andre: delete a line?
<fdoving> andre: esc-dd
<dwidmann> andre: press 'i' for insert, then you can edit normally
<llutz> andre: press "i" (insert mode) before
<andre> i've pressed i, i want to keep the lines. try esc-dd ... was
<ahmed>  RawSewage : thanks for help i'll test the font then :)
<RawSewage> ok
<ahmed> bye
<RawSewage> bye
<sercik> Hi it i spossible to create .desktop files from /usr/share/menu entry??
<sercik> someone can help me?
<andre> when i press i and use the arrow keys i get D for left, A for up...
<ceannfeachd> Hi. I've just migrated to Kubuntu 7.04 from Debian Etch... but the default setting to suspend after so many minutes is starting to annoy me... where can I go to disable it?
<dwidmann> andre: does it say "-- INSERT --" near the bottom left corner of the screen, or something else (or nothing)?
<fdoving> andre: what about jk for up/down and hl for right left?
<andre> nothing
<dwidmann> andre, if that isn't there, then it's not in insert mode
<andre> it's not there
<dwidmann> andre: does it show up when you press the insert key?
<andre> do i really just have to press i? :i? ~i? esc-i?
<andre> i've started with sudo vi xorg.conf ...that should do it first
<andre> insert-key doesnt too
<dwidmann> andre: odd
<andre> odd?
<andre> sorry...just came from windows :) i need to configure xorg to change my mice-settings
<andre> mouse
<dogatemycomputer> andre: I use mcedit which I like better than vi ..  have you tried it?
<Jack3> ! vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Jack3> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<dogatemycomputer> andre: if you can get to the command line then "sudo apt-get install mc".. then "sudo mcedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf".. its a bit more friendly than vi
<dwidmann> andre: yeah, odd indeed, take a look at this screenshot .... http://images@xnowherex.net/random/vim.png
<dwidmann> andre: yeah, odd indeed, take a look at this screenshot .... http://images.xnowherex.net/random/vim.png
<dwidmann> there we go
<xRaich[o] 2x> can somebody tell me where i can get the localisation files for kdevelop?
<andre> i've worked with vi yet and i know the insert mode... thx dwidmann...but i still can't get into it
<dwidmann> andre, well, ubuntu doesn't even give a full vim (which really ticks me off), the first thing I do with every installation is this: apt-get remove vim-tiny && apt-get install vim
<dogatemycomputer> dwidmann: why would they do that?
<andre> yeah! mcedit looks like edit.exe ;) i like...erm...know that
<dogatemycomputer> andre: yeah.. I think Microsoft stole it.
<dogatemycomputer> andre: although I used midnight commander when it used to be a dos app.. back in the 80s.. so i found it very useful in linux..
<dogatemycomputer> andre: do you remember Q Edit?
<DexterF> hi agian
<DexterF> something whack here happened: Kubuntu assimilates settings from another distro. is that possible or am going nuts?
<andre> q-edit? q-edit...heard of that before...can hardly remember
<dogatemycomputer> andre: my girlfriend says i'm showing my age and i should be quiet now.. (she's 22)
<Cecoknopfler> i have a problem with ubuntu
<DexterF> I got Slackware on this box here, too, dual boot now, got Kicker set in this and that way, and now I have an external window list here, too. I never set it in Kubuntu.
<dogatemycomputer> Cecoknopfler: what's the problem?
<Cecoknopfler> how can i boot from cd and try it ???????
<Cecoknopfler> i have already the cd of ubuntu
<sercik> someone have problems with kde menu that lacks many applications??
<dwidmann> DexterF: so long as the settings are stored in the same place, if the apps are ethe same it should be able to use them
<dogatemycomputer> Cecoknopfler: did you already burn the ISO?  or did you get one in the mail?
<Cecoknopfler> yes
<sercik> i have found a solutions!
<sad> hello, i just installed beryl and i get "Checking for XComposite extension               : failed" message what i need to do?
<Cecoknopfler> i have downloaded it from ubuntu url
<sercik> if someone is interested...............
<DexterF> dwidmann: that's just the point, the two dists have entire partitions of their own.
<dogatemycomputer> Cecoknopfler: okay.. cool.. what kind of machine are you using?  what manufacturer?
<andre> back in the 80s...sigh
<Cecoknopfler> pentium
<dwidmann> maybe kubuntu was just smarter Dexterf :
<dwidmann> :P
<DexterF> sad: hack up xorg.conf and insert a section for composite
<Cecoknopfler> intel celeron
<Cecoknopfler> 700 mhz
<andre> wow...i can use my mouse in mc! great
<Cecoknopfler> old :)
<DexterF> google for composite enable xorg.conf
<dogatemycomputer> Cecoknopfler: nah.. I was asking if its a Dell, Toshiba, etc..?  or did you home build it?
<sad> DexterF: is need to be 0 or 1?
<Cecoknopfler> no no is a olivetti or something else
<imagine> DexterF: it's simple to add composite within xorg.conf, why don't you just tell him..
<dogatemycomputer> andre: glad I could help :)
<Cecoknopfler> shark
<Cecoknopfler> shark yes
<DexterF> sad: uh... "true" I think
<imagine> sad: enable
<imagine> DexterF: Enable
<imagine> oh yeah
<imagine> true
<andre> and there we are...installed vim and it works! thx dwidmann
<imagine> DexterF: you're right True is the right onw
<DexterF> ah, we're all right
<DexterF> xorg.conf accepts various syntax iirc
<Cecoknopfler> i have tried to order the boots in bios
<dogatemycomputer> Cecoknopfler: well.. in that case i'm not sure but during the boot process there should be a key you can press to choose what boot device you want to use.. and it should prompt you from a menu.  Just put the CD in the drive and select the CD from the menu then follow the prompts.
<DexterF> 0/1, true/false etc
<DexterF> still this assimiliation thing scares me...
<Cecoknopfler> i have 3 cd roms
<Cecoknopfler> 2 internal & 1 external
<dogatemycomputer> Cecoknopfler: for example.. on my machine it says, "PRESS F12 FOR BOOT MENU"..
<Cecoknopfler> how can i find them in bios ??
<dogatemycomputer> Cecoknopfler: lol..  oh dude..  I have no idea then..
<Cecoknopfler> yes yes mine is "del"
<dogatemycomputer> Cecoknopfler: well.. doesn't DEL take you to the BIOS?
<Cecoknopfler> i have tried
<Cecoknopfler> yes
<sad> i am making it 1, if it means true??
<dogatemycomputer> Cecoknopfler: well.. there should be a eperate key for the boot device menu..
<Cecoknopfler> in the bios i can order the boot
<Cecoknopfler> i have tried to put cdrom as 1st
<dogatemycomputer> Cecoknopfler: if not then set the CD rom drive as the first boot device then shutdown the machine.  when you press the power button look for the first CD drive that lights up.  Shutdown again, put the CD into that CD drive then boot the machine.
<Cecoknopfler> it gave me 3 boot order
<Cecoknopfler> a ok :):)
<sad> DexterF: i made composite "1" , is it ok now?
<Cecoknopfler> but as cdrom i think it should have autorun to work or not ?
<dogatemycomputer> Cecoknopfler: its trial and error. If you have another machine to test the Cd in then try booting it in another machine to make sure its not a corrupt CD..
<dogatemycomputer> Cecoknopfler: yeah..  it does.. if the bios is decent then it should recognize its a bootable CD and launch kubuntu..
<Cecoknopfler> wait, only a thing
<dogatemycomputer> yes?
<DexterF> sad: I guess. not sure if 0/1 need/can have ""
<DexterF> sad: ati or nvidia?
<sad> ati
<Cecoknopfler> i have copied downloaded cd from ubuntu site after unpacking it
<DexterF> hm, wait
<DexterF> sad: need a couple of settings more, moment
<Cecoknopfler> on cd there are all files and folders
<Cecoknopfler> and not a .iso file
<sad> DexterF: ok im waiting
<dogatemycomputer> Cecoknopfler: that's right.. that's what it should be..
<Cecoknopfler> a ok :)
<Cecoknopfler> i have also a external cdrom
<DexterF> sad:  http://pastebin.ca/537931
<Cecoknopfler> but don't know how to boot with it
<dogatemycomputer> Cecoknopfler: if the Cd contained one large ISO then it wouldn't boot hte ISO.  It has to contain the files and folders in a decompressed format on the CD.  It sounds like you are almost finished.. just figure out which CD you need to boot the CD..
<Cecoknopfler> in bios it gives me only 1 choise as cdrom
<DexterF> add those, too, and set GARTSize to whatever agp aperture is in your BIOS. unless you have an PCIe card, that GART is only for AGP
<dogatemycomputer> Cecoknopfler: then trial and error until you find the right CDRom drive.
<Cecoknopfler> ok :):)
<dogatemycomputer> Cecoknopfler: good luck!  come back if nothing works..
<Cecoknopfler> thanks very much !!!
<Cecoknopfler> :)
<sad> DexterF: adding to which section??
<DexterF> sad: ah: to the Device section
<dogatemycomputer> wow.. 3 cdrom drives..
<sad> DexterF: ok thx i will try
<DexterF> good luck
<dogatemycomputer> what would you do with 3 CDRom drives on a 700mhz machine..
<PCG> Hey
<sad> DexterF: now i get Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" :(
<DexterF> sad: what ati card, what driver?
<DexterF> sad: and check xorg.conf if the driver is ati or radeon, I had to set radeon manually
<sad> ati 9600, fglrx
<sad> DexterF: ok i am trying now
<DexterF> fglrx, aha. you're screwed. no fglrx and beryl. fglrx doesn't allow composite anyway.
<sad> DexterF: damn, but i did "restrictedDeviceManeger" thing
<DexterF> sad: doesn't mean anything to me.
<DexterF> what kubuntu version are you on? the radeon xserver in 7.04 has limitied 3D support. beryl works here.
<DexterF> (x800xt agp)
<ifrog> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DexterF> ifrog: what?
<sad> DexterF: 2.16.10
<ifrog> DexterF, well, Something offtopic...
<ifrog> anyways i am there.
<DexterF> ifrog: absolutely not. getting beryl working on kubuntu
<DexterF> that has some *very* distro specific tripwires
<ifrog> DexterF, HUH ?
<DexterF> well, I sure didn't need fumble manually in Slackware. ok, I had to, but not about the proper xserver
#kubuntu 2007-06-05
<DexterF> kub sets "ati" for radeon for reasons beyond be, and no, that's not the same as "radeon"
<sad> ifrog: where i need to write this problems about beryl? DexterF just wanted to help
<DexterF> that's one thing
<nosrednaekim> DexterF: yes it is the same thing.
<DexterF> sad: 2.16.10 rather sounds like a kernel or gnome version. i meant the Kubuntu version
<DexterF> nosrednaekim: no it ain't
<ifrog> sad, could you tell me again what the problem was ?
<hendaus> can i use yahoo messenger on kubuntu?
<ifrog> i was not here.
<sercik> somone is good with data recovery??
<sercik> i have killed one partition :(
<DexterF> sercik: define "killed"
<sercik> i have done shift+del on harddisk on desktop
<sad> ifrog: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" i got this message
<nosrednaekim> DexterF: ati automatically selects radeon.. ati also inclues the r128 driver.. its kinda a meta package
<sercik> i tought that was a shortcut!
<hendaus> helpers!!!! can i use yahoo messenger on kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> hendaus: yeppers
<_4strO> hendaus: yes with gaim or pidgin or kopette
<sercik> i have canceled immediatly, but know when i mount partion it appears empty
<DexterF> nosrednaekim: not here at least. no 3D with ati, set it to radeon manually, tadaa.
<_4strO> not sure about kopette
<hendaus> nosrednaekim:  yepper?
<sad> ifrog: beryl not working....
<ifrog> sad, which card ?
<sercik> DexterF: is not possible that i have completely deleted partition is few swconds!
<hendaus> _4strO:  which one is better/
<sercik> i have canceled immediatly
<DexterF> nosrednaekim: even if they symlink to the same file doesn't mean noone in the startup process makes "if" choices from evaluating the call
<_4strO> i like pidgin
<nosrednaekim> sercik: ummm... was that your root partiton?
<nosrednaekim> hendaus: yes.
<sercik> no
<nosrednaekim> kopete does work.
<nosrednaekim> with yahoo
<sercik> was a ntfs partition
<DexterF> sercik: you pressed shift+del in *what*
<sercik> yes! shift+del
<nosrednaekim> DexterF:  thats very interesting.
<sercik> but i have canceled immediattly
<NickPresta> hendaus: I prefer Pidgin (Gaim), although with the 3.5.7 update, Kopete is more usable now (and faster). Try both and see which you like
<sad> DexterF: Feisty Favn
<nosrednaekim> sercik: how much data did you lose?
<sercik> 20 Giga!
<sercik> but repeat is not possible that in few second linux have deleted 20 giga
<nosrednaekim> sercik: wait.. it deleted all 20 gigabytes in 1 second?
<sercik> i have done shift +del and then after few seonds 2-3 i have presse enter
<DexterF> sad: that would be 7.04. I have rather decent results here with Xorg's own radeon module. with a little driconf tweaking even Google Earth works. I guess it stops at games tho
<sercik> to cancel
<_4strO> sercik: it is, you have just delete some octet in the partition table
<sercik> i'm sure that i have not deleted
<sercik> in just 2-3 seconds
<sad> DexterF: yeah i just downloaded 2 days ago
<sercik> for now i have done  sudo dd if=/dev/hda6 of=/media/G/hda6.img
<DexterF> sercik: if you lost ntfs data, probably only the Master File Table was overwritten. unmount, don't touch the partition, get a clean system and Stellar Phoenix, I got very good results with that one, but it's payware and need windows.
<DexterF> (now *that's* offtopic)
<sercik> "/dev/hda6 is the partition that i have deleted
<nosrednaekim> sercik: no experience with recovering ntfs partition data... you might want to look in trash though?
<DexterF> sercik: if you by accident deleted a partiton table entry gpart might help
<sercik> i don't think i have deleted partition table
<sercik> i have only pressed shift+del on partition icon on desktop
<sercik> i don't understand why some icons appears randomly on my desktop
<DexterF> sercik: did you fire up a konsole and see if you can read the disk from there? maybe was really only an icon...
<_4strO> sercik: lol ok
<sercik> DexterF: i have done
<sercik> it
<sercik> and appears empty
<momo> hzllo
<DexterF> tough luck. then it's Phoenix. that is, that's why I would do
<hendaus> helpers!! why kopete and amsn doesnot have microphone?
<sercik> is very strange i have 5 partition mounted but noone appears on desktop
<sercik> except /dev/hda6 tha i have deleted :((
<NickPresta> @sercik: check your /media folder.
<sercik> amsn have microphone
<momo> it's the first time i use ubuntu can anyone help me ?
<nosrednaekim> hendaus: you mean voice capability?
<hendaus> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> momo: sure.. whats the problem?
<nosrednaekim> hendaus: yahoo has a voice service?
<NickPresta> @momo: Ask your question. What do you need help with?
<momo> well i tried to install it and i deleted wondows
<hendaus> nosrednaekim:  on kopete?
<nosrednaekim> momo: ok... well, some would say you are better off now..
<momo> i'm searchin to play avi & mp3 files
<momo> lol
<momo> but i dont know where i can find codecs
<nosrednaekim> momo: install libxine-extracodecs
<nosrednaekim> momo: do you know how to install software in Adept?
<sercik> if you start amarok and try to play an mp3 it will install codecs for you
<momo> whats Adept ?
<sercik> _4strO: is not comics is dramatic :(
<DexterF> momo: google for "mediabuntu" and read up. enlightenment will dawn.
<sercik> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<NickPresta> @momo: Search here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty for commonly asked questions and their solutions (most of which apply to Kubuntu)
<sercik> but in feisty multimedia is not already installed??
<DexterF> momo: package manager. unless you're really on Ubuntu, not Kubuntu. then you're in the wrong channel anyway
<momo> no i'm usin Ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> momo: Adept is the one stop shop for pretty much anything you need to install
<nosrednaekim> momo: in that case, its called synaptic
<hatta> how can I make konqueror always use "detailed list view"?
<nosrednaekim> hatta: switch to detailed list view, and then "save view profile" under "settings"
<hatta> thanks
<momo> another question
<hatta> how do I get it to display . and ..?
<minty_> hey can any1 help me with beryl please?
<DexterF> hatta: I think that's not implemented. If you ever figure, lemme know, I'm really missing ..
<momo> can i play widows games ? like age of empires ?
<hendaus> helpers i need someone help me with installing java?
<RawSewage> www.winehq.com
<minty_> momoo use a program called wine
<DexterF> momo: unlikely. google for "cedega", if you happen to have an NV video card.
<DexterF> if you are on ATi, no go
<minty_> Dexter u any good with beryl?
<RawSewage> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<DexterF> minty_: well.... depends
<momo> thanx
<momo> i'll try
<DexterF> minty_: I got it working :P
<minty_> help me start it lol
<minty_> thats good enuff help
<minty_> lol
<minty_> it just came with some huge meeage in konsole mentioned summin bout glx
<DexterF> http://pastebin.ca/537931
<hendaus> any helper can help with java installation, thanx
<nzk> My computer is running very slowly.
<nzk> Like no media will play in real time
<minty_> nvidia-kernel-source - NVIDIA binary kernel module source
<nzk> Load average at 3 or 4 constantly
<minty_> DEX DO I WANT THAT 1?
<nzk> What can I do?
<minty_> soz bout caps
<DexterF> add those to the device section, write a composite section (google), install beryl and beryl-manager, that's about it
<DexterF> minty_: dont yell at me
<minty_> :(
<nzk> minty_, From the 4 seconds I've been here, you sound no older than 11.
<DexterF> nzk: disks on DMA?
<nzk> DexterF, ?
<NickPresta> @hendaus: http://tinyurl.com/2kn8dw Use that wiki.
<DexterF> nzk: well, *should* the machine play media alright?
<nzk> Yes
<nzk> This time last year it was playing better than Windows
<nosrednaekim> nzk: whats the top program in "alt+esc"
<nzk> with every concurrent reformat it gets slower and slower
<hendaus> NickPresta: i have the intructions but i need someone help me with it
<NickPresta> @hendaus: What exactly do you need help with then?
<nzk> nosrednaekim, I looked at top, it gave no help. Theres nothing out of the ordinary
<DexterF> nzk: check sudo hdparm /dev/hda (or /dev/sda or whatever your main disk is)
<nzk> And?
<DexterF> see if DMA is on
<hendaus> NickPresta:  come here--> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#enable
<clayg> if you just got a new laptop what dist would you feel comfortable installing? is fiesty stable enough to give it a whirl? Last time I used it, dapper was better than edgy even though edgy was "stable" at the time
<nosrednaekim> clayg: fiesty should be fine
<minty_>             HOW OLD ARE YOU NZK?
<NickPresta> @hendaus: You don't need to download the JRE from Java.com and such. You can use your package manager. Do you have any specific reason for using Sun's version over the version in the repo?
<DexterF> nzk:  using_dma    =  1 (on) is the line. if not, well, no clue how to do it on kub.... somewhere in /etc/init.d I guess
<minty_> sorry about caps
<nosrednaekim> clayg: what laptop model?
<minty_> n so what if i am
<nzk> DexterF, it has that line
<nzk> minty_, old enough not to have a finger glued to the Caps Lock.
<hendaus> NickPresta:  mozilla firefox if i open a site it says click to install plugin, and then i got to this site
<DexterF> nzk: hm. more hard disks than those?
<DexterF> *this
<nzk> only one
<clayg> hp dv6000t, only reason I asked if when I was using it alot as main os dapper "worked better" than edgy, even though edgy was "Stable" at the time.  you were just better off using dapper
<minty_> my password is in caps lol
<clayg> wondering if there is a dist not as new that is better, it wasn't a huge difference i think it came down to one thing not working vanilla and i said "fk it" and went back to dapper
<nosrednaekim> clayg: I just read a report about a guy getting that working perfectly.. everythin
<hendaus> NickPresta:  i mean then i got to the plugins site
<clayg> on fiesty?
<clayg> awsome
<nosrednaekim> clayg: dappers too old not.
<nosrednaekim> *now
<NickPresta> @hendaus: You use your package manager (Adept) to install plugins and such. You don't need to download them from anywhere.
<clayg> yeah but at the time it was the best for me, but could never get wow to work on it
<nzk> minty_, your constant use of "AOL speak" also gives you away
<DexterF> nzk: anyway, check top and who draws the most juice, I gotta run for now
<nzk> Firefox
<nzk> not even 30%
<hendaus> NickPresta:  i installed from adept sun java 5 , and 2 p;ugins
<clayg> how hard is it to get wow working and running nicely now?
<SilentDis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> clayg: http://www.venturecake.com/?p=1
* dasnipa says howdy
<NickPresta> @hendaus: Then what do you need help with?
<hendaus> NickPresta:  i got to the plugin java website, and i gave u the instruction site
<nosrednaekim> clayg: about as easy as installing windows..;)
<hendaus> NickPresta:  i need to continue with me, coz on terminal i am now done at: root@hendaus:/usr/lib#
<minty_> AOL speak?
<NickPresta> @hendaus: I'm aware that you gave me the instructions to installing the JRE from Sun's website. I'm telling you that you don't need to do that - you can use the repo's version unless you have a specific reason not to.
<minty_> i.e short hand
<nzk> minty_, yes, AOL speak, 'Text Speak', whatever you youngsters call it
<minty_> youngster?>?? how old ru
<MinceR> young whippersnappers ;)
<minty_> haha
<ramamadhu> haha
<nosrednaekim> lol
<hendaus> NickPresta:  did u read the instruction
<nosrednaekim> wippersnapper speak
<SilentDis> hello.  how do I get to the "Restricted Devices Manager" in Kubuntu 7.04?  trying to get my nvidia card setup.
<nosrednaekim> ^^
<clayg> shweety nosrednaekim
<ramamadhu> hey guys anyone know about sound problem in ubuntu7.04
<nosrednaekim> SilentDis: co into adept and install restricted manager
<NickPresta> @hendaus: To install the mozilla plugin, use your package manager
<ramamadhu> hey guys anyone know about sound problem in ubuntu7.04
<nosrednaekim> ramamadhu: whats your hardware?
<minty_> dester http://pastebin.ca/538059
<minty_> look at that
<ramamadhu> its an p3
<SilentDis> nosrednaekim: thanks :)
<clayg> er sweet rather, and thanks for the link, this isn't the same model but i'd bet dollars to donuts the same stuff is used inside for the most part with the exception of cpu which isn't anything special that i have, i.e. souldn t be a problem, this studio looks kinda cool, i wanna make a video of me destroying people, and thrashing epic mbos
<ramamadhu> is that what u r asking?
<hendaus> NickPresta:  cd <Mozilla installation directory>/plugins <-- u see this for mozilla plugins
<nosrednaekim> clayg: oh you got a AMD one?
<hendaus> NickPresta:  i install from packages and doesnot work
<nosrednaekim> ramamadhu: wow.. a a sound problem on a P3 MB?
<clayg> no i mean i have the 6000 which is larger but im sure it will be very compat
<NickPresta> What does not work specifically. There are many, many users who have successfully installed the java plugin for mozilla from the repo. What problems are you having?
<SilentDis> nosrednaekim: i'm in adept right now, did a search for "restricted manager" (no quotes) and came up blank.  any idea on the package name?
<clayg> or the same "group" of things are included in a sort of "this is what hp uses for the insides" crap
<nosrednaekim> clayg: oh..lol
<clayg> but if you are asking my class,  it's a mage
<ramamadhu> i dint get you, can you please explain.thanks
<clayg> frot specced with enough points in arcane for imp cs
<nosrednaekim> SilentDis: restricted--manager maybe?
<nosrednaekim> one dash.. sorry
<nosrednaekim> ramamadhu: have you ever heard sound?
* dasnipa yawns to life
<SilentDis> nosrednaekim: no worries, i'm used to using aptitude from a prompt anyway, adept doesn't ever seem to find what i'm looking for lol
<nosrednaekim> lol
<hendaus> NickPresta:  r u there
<ramamadhu> yes, i have a problem in capture and recording as wellas in skype.but otherwise sound is good.thanks
<NickPresta> @hendaus: I'm here - how did the package from the repo "not work"?
<nosrednaekim> ramamadhu: ah.. ok. skype. so its really your line in or mic that you are having problems with?
<hendaus> NickPresta: i dont know, but why u dont help me by the site
<ramamadhu> yeh, itested my mic with windows its fine.
<ramamadhu> so problem in linux
<nosrednaekim> ramamadhu: did you mess around with all the kmix settings?
<ramamadhu> yep did all those.
<ramamadhu> mess
<ramamadhu> but negative
<BluesKaj> alsamixer too ?
<ramamadhu> what to do now?
<phil101> how do i turn on 3d desktop
<nosrednaekim> phil101: did you get all the packages?
<phil101> i dont know what i should be looking for
<momo> where do i put tis command : # apt-get install  ??
<ramamadhu> i have searched in google too but no result
<phil101> apt-get install what?
<momo> wine
<phil101> i have wine install
<momo> how can i install it ?
<nosrednaekim> momo: on the command line.
<phil101> i mean somethin like beryl
<nosrednaekim> momo: did you get libxine-extracodecs
<nosrednaekim> phil101: did you install beryl?
<momo> i got codecs , my MP3 files & AVI work
<phil101> let me try
<ramamadhu> are u thr
<momo> but i don't know if these are libxine-extracodec or not
<nosrednaekim> momo: ok.
<nosrednaekim> momo: you can also install wine from synaptic
<momo> what's synaptic ?
<nosrednaekim> momo: thats the package manager. It graphically installs software
<BluesKaj> adept too
<nosrednaekim> run the command "sudo synaptic" in the command line
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj:  hes actually on ubuntu
<momo> how to run the command line ?
<momo> i use french language
<nosrednaekim> momo: I don't remember where it in ubuntu.
<nosrednaekim> momo: you could go to the french channel
<momo> how ?
<momo> i dont see channels
<dasnipa> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<momo> !fr
* dasnipa wins
<momo> thanx
<nosrednaekim>  type this into where you would normally type messages in to send to us "ubuntu-fr"
<nosrednaekim> sorry make that "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<momo> all right
<momo> thank you , i'm in the french channel
<nosrednaekim> momo: of they can't answer your questions  come back ehre
<momo> ok
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<Qb_Master> .
<Darkkish> Hello? I just glued my foot to my moniter, can anyone help me?
<crimsun> amputate.
<crimsun> next question?
<Qb_Master> rotfl
<Qb_Master> haha okay I'll explain the situation a bit :)
<intelikey> <Minataku> It could also have been just some freak error <<<< that's one is the thing i have always stuck with.   still believe it is.  but don't believe that it would have happened with ext2 in place of ext3     i can't say i have a good reason for that just that two in a month is way to high of odds for the million to one approach.   and if things aren't working you "change something"    i did,  ext3 to ext2    no more e
<Qb_Master> I just reinstalled Kubuntu (had 6.06, reinstalled fresh to 7.04)
<Qb_Master> on 7.04 I can't get my belkin wireless NIC to work
<hitmanWilly> Darkkish: sorry, that's a hardware issue :P
<Qb_Master> it shows up in the pci listing
<Minataku> intelikey: Heh
<Minataku> Fair enough XD
<Qb_Master> but not in the network listing
<Minataku> But like I said, sorry for being a bit of an ass ;3
<Qb_Master> the only thing that shows up there is the wired ethernet which isn't what I'm using
<Minataku> Qb_Master: Perhaps it's not properly supported?
<Qb_Master> (it's a Belkin F5D5000, on M$ it uses rtl8180.sys, a RealTek driver)
<Minataku> It could show up in lspci and be completely unusable
<Qb_Master> it worked fine in 6.06
<Minataku> Hm
<intelikey> :)   and like i said don't worry about it.    i don't...
<Qb_Master> I read a loooot of people have been having wireless nic problems in 7.04 on some forum
<Minataku> incorrect: Heehee
<dark|slyde> im new to everything that has to do with kubuntu or any other nix distro. i wanted to know where i can find information on accessing my external hdd (usb) on kubuntu. just installed it an hour ago
<dwidmann> Qb_Master: worst comes to worst, you could just install the 6.06 kernel and see if it wants to work then
<Minataku> Qb_Master: Perhaps there's an open bug, I'm not sure
<Minataku> dark|slyde: Plug it in.
<dark|slyde> how do i access the files?
<terrestre> check the folder
<Minataku> If you're using KDE, it should have put an icon on the desktop
<terrestre> qq dice /media
<Qb_Master> well is there maybe a generic wireless driver that would work?
<intelikey> oh am i lagging again....   crap.
<Minataku> Double-click it (or whatever action you specified for it to use)
<Qb_Master> (other than ndiswrapper)
<dark|slyde> ok, ill try that
<Minataku> Qb_Master: What did it work with in 6.XX?
<Minataku> Did it need ndiswrapper there?
<intelikey> ok back in a while.
<Small_Mac> k since there's most likely no kubuntu-ubuntu channel, i'll ask here: which should i use, kubuntu or ubuntu, narrowing down question: which runs faster for everyday task (with beryl running) i stuck with kubuntu on my last install, but it seemed slow
<Qb_Master> it worked right "out of the box"
<Minataku> Small_Mac: Dangerous question. Not answering.
<hitmanWilly> Qb_Master: wireless cards are still do different from each other for a generic driver to work
<Small_Mac> and i had the impression that kde is slower than gnome.. is that true
<Qb_Master> hmm
<Minataku> Small_Mac: Also too dangerous.
<Minataku> Use what you like
<Small_Mac> ...
<Minataku> You can always have both on one system
<Minataku> Test out both and settle with the one you think is best
<Small_Mac> but i just want one linux =( is it because stubborn people might join in the discussino and start nonsense
<Minataku> It is one Linux
<Qb_Master> Small_Mac: do you like macs or windows better?
<Qb_Master> lol
<Small_Mac> windows
<Minataku> You can have multiple DE/WMs on one Linux installation
<Qb_Master> then Kubuntu
<Qb_Master> Ubuntu is more like mac in terms of the look/feel
<Minataku> On my walkabout laptop I have about 10 installed
<Minataku> Despite using one
<Small_Mac> thx Qb_Master, yeah see that was much more insightful, but ur concerns are understable as well i guess =)
<Qb_Master> :)
<Small_Mac> understandable*
<darkslyde> it told me new media, but nothing happened when i selected open in new window
<Minataku> Small_Mac: Such questions tend to cause wars
<Minataku> With groupies for either side attacking the other
<Qb_Master> yeah I'm considering going back to 6.06
<Small_Mac> yeah those people prolly got no life to start with
<Minataku> Qb_Master: There's no doubt a way to fix it
<Minataku> Small_Mac: Now, now
<Small_Mac> i'm neutral still...just saying
<Minataku> Some people are passionate about things
<Qb_Master> yah
<Minataku> Just because someone feels it's right to stand up for their favorite doesn't mean they have no life
<Qb_Master> if I could connect here while I was on it, I maybe could get some help with it lol
<dwidmann> Minataku: but in such a biased channel, that war would be pretty one sided ;)
<Small_Mac> Minataku i'm all for standing up for their favorite, but it seems that the masses are just following blindly and taking a side to pretend like they know anythig
<Minataku> Qb_Master: I'm wondering if someone who built the kernel didn't drop the ball and leave out some important drivers
<darkslyde> after i plugged the usb hdd, it told me about it, but nothing happened when i selected open in new window and clicked ok
<Minataku> Small_Mac: You'd have to be pretty stupid to not know if you like one thing over another because of personal preference
<Small_Mac> anyway, is the question: what's the difference between kde and gnome safer? if so, how are they different, maybe i'll just ! the terms
<Small_Mac> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Small_Mac> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Small_Mac> wow that was informative hehe
<Minataku> The bot is kinda stupid
<Qb_Master> hmm
<Qb_Master> Minataku: that's possible
<Minataku> It's functionality and informative capabilities are slowly declining
<dthacker> the bot is politically correct
<Small_Mac> !dance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dance - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Not that it's information bank was all too useful in the first place
<Qb_Master> I'm not 100% noobish when it comes to linux but I don't know much about installing drivers yet lol
<Qb_Master> always found it complicated to do
<Minataku> dthacker: There's a difference between political correctness and completely useless
<Small_Mac> amen lol
<Small_Mac> i can't believe i said amen
<Small_Mac> but that's what came to mind
<Minataku> Qb_Master: I'm wondering if the module is there and not just inserted or what
<dwidmann> Qb_Master: you probably find it complicated to do because it is complicated to do. Such is often the case :O
<Qb_Master> hehe
<terrestre> how i can know my ubuntu release? i forget the command
<Qb_Master> so how do I go about diagnosing how to do this then?
<Small_Mac> uname -r
<Qb_Master> or do I just wait?
<Minataku> Qb_Master: Check inside /lib/modules/<kernelversion>/drivers/
<Minataku> For a realtek-looking one
<Small_Mac> terrestre uname -r
<dthacker> maybe there is, but I'm not here to argue, I'm here to learn
<terrestre> thats the kernel version
<Minataku> Scratch
<Small_Mac> o
<hitmanWilly> or just lsmod | grep realtek
<Small_Mac> nvm then that was the only one i know
<Minataku> Qb_Master: Check inside /lib/modules/<kernelversion>/kernel/net/
<terrestre> but the ubuntu release
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Won't work
<DaSkreech> Small_Mac: You can turn off pretty stuff for KDE to make it run faster i guess
<Minataku> We're looking for a present but uninserted module
<hitmanWilly> oh yeah, that's just loaded ones, heh....
<Qb_Master> k
<Qb_Master> well
<Qb_Master> I'll have to get as much instruction as possible, then reboot
<Minataku> Slow down
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: heck, if you wanted to, you could even use something like fluxbox as your kde wm :)
<Minataku> Qb_Master: Go look in /lib/modules/<kernelversion>/kernel/net/
<Qb_Master> I'm currently in Xp - this comp is dualbooted
<Minataku> Oh
<Small_Mac> DaSkreech cool, could u give me a quick example of what to turn off, if u can easily recall, just for reference
<Darkkish> >_> Doh
<Minataku> In that case
<Small_Mac> what's wm btw
<Minataku> Someone with 7.0whatever help me here
<Minataku> Look in there for realtek drivers >.<
<Small_Mac> minataku said something about multiple wm in one linux, was kinda lost so i let that go earlier =)
<Minataku> I use Gentoo and compile my kernels to have only what they need and very few modules for things I don't use often
<DaSkreech> Small_Mac: bunch anti-aliasing stuff etc
<Minataku> So I don't know what's in there
<DaSkreech>  Small_Mac if I knew the specs on your machine it would be easier to decide
<Minataku> WM is Window Manager
<darkslyde> i really cant find my external dd
<darkslyde> hdd
<Minataku> darkslyde: Open a terminal and check in /media
<dwidmann> Small_Mac: run a program called kpersonalizer
<dwidmann> It has lots of options regarding it
<Minataku> I'm wondering if KDE goofed and decided not to bother with it
<darkslyde> okkkkk
<hitmanWilly> darkslyde: try sudo fdisk -l in a console and look for something like the external hdd
<Minataku> Or even better, let's see if they were automounted
<Minataku> No, no, no
<Minataku> Type "mount"
<Minataku> And pastebin it
<darkslyde> it says /dev/sda1
<Qb_Master> okay well
<darkslyde> ntfs
<Qb_Master> I'm going to go try that
<Minataku> darkslyde: That sounds like it
<Minataku> Paste the whole line for me
<Qb_Master> I guess I could cnxn here from the other computer
<Minataku> Right here
<Qb_Master> but it's in the other room
<Minataku> Just that one
<Qb_Master> so I'll have to do a lot of walking :P
<Darkkish> lol
<Small_Mac> DaSkreech ah srry, accidentally went afk, my specs are 1gb ram 3ghz cpu 120gb harddrive
<Minataku> Qb_Master: Well, look in there for realtek drivers
<Qb_Master> okay
<Qb_Master> should I also do a search?
<Minataku> And do "sudo modprobe nameofdriver"
<Minataku> Leave off the .ko
<darkslyde> Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<darkslyde> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<darkslyde> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<darkslyde>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<darkslyde> /dev/sda1               1       30401   244196001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Qb_Master> k
<Minataku> All the files in there will have .ko on the end
<Small_Mac> DaSkreech i guess i'm really asking for whether there is a gui for turning features on or off in kde (kubuntu feisty)
<darkslyde> i cant even get into it
<DaSkreech> kpersonalizer
<Minataku> darkslyde: No, I wanted the output of "mount"
<Qb_Master> U gotta write this down lol
<Minataku> Forget about fdisk
<Small_Mac> DaSkreech cool thx alot
<darkslyde> its not on mount
<Small_Mac> hmm not sure where to ask this: right after i press enter on login screen, there's a quick flash of screen before things resume normal, i think that might be bad for my monitor, is there some way to fix this, (similar problem, during shut down, the screen flashes and i see concentrated green grid lines as if i can see the inside of the computer, freaky lol) anyway i can fix that
<Minataku> Then it's not mounted
<DaSkreech> Small_Mac: sure. If you want to know anything else just ask here :)
<darkslyde> i see
<Small_Mac> cool =)
<DaSkreech> Small_Mac: It's loading the resolution that your user has saved
<Minataku> darkslyde: Try this. "sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1"
<DaSkreech> Small_Mac: no big deal. Do you have an LCD ?
<Small_Mac> DaSkreech ic, yeah it's a laptop
<Minataku> Tell me what it says, if it went okay it should say nothing
<Qb_Master> *I
<Qb_Master> not you
<Qb_Master> lol
<Small_Mac> i think i get the same thing in windows during game start up
<Minataku> Keep in mind this will probably only give you read-only access to it, but we're trying to get this figured out
<DaSkreech> Small_Mac: yup same concept
<Minataku> Small_Mac: Ignore it.
<Minataku> It's nothing
<darkslyde> nothing
<darkslyde> so i guess it went ok
<Minataku> Just VRAM garbage as it switches resolutions
<Minataku> darkslyde: Type "ls /mnt/sda1"
<Minataku> You should see the familiar Windows cruft
<darkslyde> permission denied
<Minataku> Haha, damn
<darkslyde> did sudo and it worked
<Minataku> Okay, so there's nothing wrong with the system or drives or anything
<Noldoaran> Would someone be willing to help me with a KDE control panel problem??
<Minataku> What you probably want now is this
<Minataku> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Minataku> Oh, and "sudo umount /dev/sda1"
<Small_Mac> DaSkreech is thee someway to make the resolution transition a little smoother? like telling it to not find out what user has saved, but just use a default, would that help, it's a minor annoyance, so i'm not that hung up on finding a solution
<Tired_> Hi.  I'm having a weird thing with Samba.  When I move a file to a mounted Samba share, the operation completes, but it gives me this error about insufficient permissions.
<Minataku> Our testing is complete, you can unmount it and do it the perscribed way now
<darkslyde> thanks
<Minataku> No problem
<Minataku> Do the umount before looking at !ntfs ;3
<Qb_Master> okay
<darkslyde> i did the umount
<Qb_Master> I'm going now
<darkslyde> thanks
<Qb_Master> I'll be back in a few min's
<Minataku> darkslyde: No problem
<Qb_Master> thanks :)
<Minataku> Now that we know it works you can do what I should have told you to do in the first place but was too tired to remember XD
<darkslyde> im installing kubuntu on my latop as well.. trying to switch over
<Minataku> Which is the info at !ntfs
<darkslyde> heh
<Minataku> darkslyde: Good! Let me guess, one look at the Vista Windows offered you and that was it ;3
<Minataku> *"Vista"
<Minataku> Since it's a bad pun
<Minataku> XD
<Tired_> How would I have insufficient permission to do something, if it finishes successfully?
<Minataku> Tired_: That's like when something errors but forgets to set errno
<Small_Mac> is feisty the first kubuntu distribution that can works well with ntfs?
<Minataku> In which case you get the infamous "Error: No error"
<Minataku> XD
<Small_Mac> like recognize it and convert it
<darkslyde> got vista on my other pc
<yknott> Tired_: i usually get that too through konqueror
<Minataku> Small_Mac: The kernel is still touchy on NTFS write ops
<darkslyde> but wanted to learn something new
<Minataku> Read is fine
<Small_Mac> o, but it works
<Small_Mac> ?
<Minataku> Small_Mac: Works, but not safely
<Small_Mac> ic
<Minataku> That's what things like ntfs-3g is for
<darkslyde> and vista wont run on my laptop so ubuntu was the way to go
<Small_Mac> hmm cool
<Minataku> Which has much safer write capability
<Tired_> yknott -> Do you know how to make it go away?  I want to move thousands of files, and I'd rather not have to click Ok for every one...
<Minataku> Still not perfect
<Minataku> But then Windows likes to fudge all over NTFS too
<darkslyde> true
<Minataku> Speaking of fudge... nevermind, I gotta go, probably will go to sleep after so night, all
<Minataku> XD
<Small_Mac> so i have a laptop all of which is used for windows xp, what should i do to get kubuntu on their without erasing any existing windows files? i searched google b4, a little confused with parition, used boot magic cuz it came with partition magic, then took 3 hours deleting that crap cuz it made one of my drives invisible =(
<dwidmann> Tired_: is it actually moving them, or giving you permission denied messages? If the latter, ctr+c it and set the permissions and such and then re-run the move
<yknott> Tired_: most of the time i see that when i make too many connections to the samba (windows) share or when i browse the admin shares (partition letter $)
<Tired_> It completes the move, deletes the original file, then says "Could not change permissions for /mnt/sharename/filename"
<yknott> Minataku: that may be, but i would rather win2000 ran atop of ntfs than fat16 or fat32
<NotFaint> Hello all.
<Tired_> The operation completes perfectly, except for the error
<darkslyde> that makes no sense
<Tired_> Heck, if I could tell it "I don't give a fig about that error", I'd be Ok.
<darkslyde> same here
<dwidmann> tired_: something I noticed before, when transferring files over a network with samba, it actually seems a lot faster to tar all of the files first, then send over the tarball
<NotFaint> Let's say I added a repository for some non-free software that is on it, and apt found all kinds of updates, but some of those updates broke things. Let's say I have no idea what exactly broke what, though, and I want to get rid of everything I got from that repository, like maybe removing all those packages and getting them to reinstall. How do I go about that without knowing exactly what I need to remove?
<Tired_> That would require a lot more disk space...I need to move files for that reason  :/
<pingveno> I'm having trouble getting aiff files to work in Amarok. It says that there is "No suitable dmux plugin." I dug through its dependencies and found that ffmpeg outputs "Error while parsing header" on aiff files.
<darkslyde> my ultimate goal is to run lmce
<dwidmann> Tired_: how about tar --remove-files, that way it removes them after it adds them to the tarball
<Tired_> I don't think I'd trust that.
<Tired_> Besides, the error is on the receiving end
<Qb_Master> k there's no files related to realtek or belkin in those folders
<Qb_Master> (i'm on another computer now, so I can just walk back and forth)
<Qb_Master> what now?
<darkslyde> Qb_Master: are u looking for a belkin wireless 700f?
<Qb_Master> I think so
<darkslyde> i have the same one.. from walmart
<Qb_Master> I have a belkin wireless F5D5000
<darkslyde> wont let me support it
<Qb_Master> ya 6.06 supported it
<Qb_Master> 7.04 doesn't seem to have a driver for it
<darkslyde> feisty got u?
<Qb_Master> yah
<darkslyde> im kinda scared for my laptop
<Qb_Master> so I'm here trying to find out how to get one or get it to work with what I have already lol
<darkslyde> lol
<darkslyde> roll back to eft?
<Qb_Master> thought about it but I want to use fiesty
<Qb_Master> maybe if I can get the driver (whatever one that was) from 6.06...
<darkslyde> im using feisty so i can get lmce 1.1b2
<darkslyde> true that
<Qb_Master> Darkkish: pm?
<darkslyde> compatibility issues with 7.04 maybe no more driver?
<Qb_Master> ya I couldn't locate the driver
<Darkkish> i can't pm
<Darkkish> i lost my password.
<Qb_Master> lol can you receive notices?
* Tired_ ponders how much he hates private messaging in public help channels, cuz he can't learn stuff by listening in.
<Darkkish> Tired_ it's nothing important :p
<Darkkish> it's nopt any linux tips or anything
<Qb_Master> did you receive my notice just now?
<Tired_> Darn.  ;)
<Darkkish> yeah did you get mine?
<Qb_Master> no
<Qb_Master> lol
<Darkkish> damnit.
<Qb_Master> k 1 min
<goban> hi i did sudo apt-get install spe, but i get this: You need to install at least wxPython v2.5.4.1 to run SPE.Get it from http://www.wxpython.org
<Darkkish> I need to recover my password
<Qb_Master> I'll meebo
<Tired_> Aargh!
<Tired_> This is so frustrating...like being beaten to death with feathers.
<Qb_Master> Minataku: you there?
<dwidmann> Tired_: I wonder if the using the --force option would suppress the errors or not
<Tired_> --force option?
<dwidmann> for mv, yes
<Hobbsee> what kind of errors?
<Tired_> That sounds like a console options...not sure how I'd do that for drag and drop in Konq
<_Shade_> hi there
<dwidmann> Tired_: erm, you've got a point there
<Tired_> I'm sure there's a way, but I bet it involves editing the source for KDE, which is way beyond me
<_Shade_> how can i connect to a remote desktop on my kubuntu machine using a windows computer?
<dwidmann> Tired_: could be worth doing it in the console though, if it means not being beaten to death with error popups or the like
<Qb_Master> so anybody else have any ideas?
<Qb_Master> why I can't get a Belkin F5D5000 Wireless Nic to work in Kubuntu 7.04, when it works fine in 6.06?
<Qb_Master> (works fine as in right out of the box)
<tahsin> how do i install x11 mouse themses ?
<Qb_Master> hm, well I guess I'll just have to use a forum
<Qb_Master> :( means I can't use Linux tonight
<dwidmann> tahsin: there's some directory or another that you put them in, but I forget which one it is, why not try installing them through the kcontrol module for cursors?
<dwidmann> Qb_Master: why not try installing dapper's kernel in feisty?
<tahsin> dwidmann: i cant locate cursor on kcontrol
<dwidmann> tahsin, come to think of it, it might be under peripherals -> mouse
<dwidmann> yup, it is
<tahsin> dwidmann: yup found it let me try
<Jucato> tahsin: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse
<Jucato> Cursor Theme tab
<tahsin> found it !
<Qb_Master> dapper's kernel?
<Qb_Master> oh
<Qb_Master> yeah umm how?
<Qb_Master> lol
<Darkkish> wouldn't that be the same as rolling back?
<Qb_Master> can I have both running at the same time?
<dwidmann> Darkkish: no, seperate image names, they can be installed in parallel
<dwidmann> Qb_Master: you can have them both installed, but you can only run one kernel at a time (if you disclude things like vmware)
<Qb_Master> so then one kernel would be truly 7.04, the other would be 6.06 with internet?
<Qb_Master> *networking
<Minataku> Sorry, I have to head to sleep now, I have class tomorrow morning and it's late
<Qb_Master> aww :(
<Minataku> Qb_Master: I'm out of ideas anyway, though, sorry that didn't work
<Qb_Master> was hoping you could help me find a driver lol
<Qb_Master> k well
<Qb_Master> thanks for helping
<Small_Mac> right now i have kubuntu installed on a logical drive, if i boot into windows and reformat that drive cuz i wanna get rid of kubuntu edgy, would i still be able to start windosw normally, because right now, due to precesnce of kubuntu, there's the black screen that allows me to choose which os to boot into
<dwidmann> Qb_Master: youc an find the debs here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/
<Minataku> You could compile your own Feisty kernel too
<Qb_Master> lol hmm
<Minataku> Which would be a far better idea
<Qb_Master> wow, we're talking pretty complicated though now
<Minataku> Not really
<dwidmann> Minataku: it would also be far more complicated and far more work
<Qb_Master> I don't have the slightest clue how to do that
<Qb_Master> actually, either
<Qb_Master> lo
<dwidmann> also leaves a lot more room for things to go wrong
<Small_Mac> how do i uninstall kubuntu
<Minataku> Qb_Master: You could also track down the ass that screwed up and beat him/her up
<Qb_Master> haha
<dwidmann> Minataku: now we're talking :D
<Minataku> Heehee
<Qb_Master> yaa!!
<Qb_Master> lmao\
<Qb_Master> well I'm hoping that maybe they'll update it on the site :P
<Qb_Master> who can I actually talk to about that if I believe it's an actual glitch?
<Minataku> File a bug if one doesn't already exist
<Qb_Master> where at?
<dwidmann> http://launchpad.net
<Minataku> I'd say groups of missing drivers is a pretty bad bug
<Qb_Master> haha yah
<Minataku> Especially ones for fairly common chipsets
<Qb_Master> yeah this card can be bought at walmart from what I heard
<Qb_Master> so it should have support
<Qb_Master> lol
<Minataku> Especially since it HAD support
<Minataku> Really just sounds to me like some boob dropped the ball
<Qb_Master> lmao
<Minataku> No offense if that boob happens to be in here, of course
<startswithz> I need help with partitioning on my install
<Small_Mac> can i fix mbr without windows cd?
<Qb_Master> lmao
<duck_> does anyone know a good web development program i can use with Kubuntu?
<Minataku> Anyway, I gotta go, I have to wake up at 6AM and it's currently 2AM XD
<Minataku> Good luck with your problem, Qb_Master
<Minataku> Night, all
<startswithz> I am trying to set up Kubuntu 7.04  and I'd like to have my root system at sda1 and my home folder at sda3.  how should I set that up?
<dwidmann> night Minataku, same time here so I'd best go to sleep too
<Qb_Master> thanks :)
<Qb_Master> nite
<Qb_Master> okay thanks as well dwidmann :)
<Qb_Master> nite
<dwidmann> throw my whole routine off if I stay up this late as it is ... seeing as I have to be up at 3am on Fri-Sun
<Qb_Master> I need sleep too - school tmrw
<dwidmann> later
<Qb_Master> l8r
<duck_> does anyone know a good web development program i can use with Kubuntu?
<Qb_Master> I'ma post the bug then go to bed I suppose
<dwidmann> duck_: quanta+
<dwidmann> for the whole deal install the "kdewebdev" package
<startswithz> I just installed kubuntu and I cannot get it to boot
<startswithz> if I put the live cd in and go to boot from harddrive it works
<startswithz> but if not I can't get past grub
<darkslyde> whats the command to see the list of processes?
<Tired_> top ?
<darkslyde> how bout to kill a process?
<darkslyde> :D im kinda new to the whole linux thing
<startswithz> to kill a process it's "kill"
<startswithz> if I'm not mistaken
<darkslyde> kill [pid]  ?
<startswithz> I think so
<startswithz> check the man
<darkslyde> thanks
<Tired_> get htop...it's nicer in the console
<startswithz> I just reinstalled Kubuntu and I am getting "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition Press any key to continue...
<Jack3> how do i know if my cpu is big or little endian
<crimsun> Jack3: what CPU is it?
<Jack3> ah nvm
<Jack3> intel=little
<crimsun> well, _most_ Intels are by default LE.
<Small_Mac> hm how do i uninstall kubuntu so that window can still boot correctly
<Qb_Master> grr
<Small_Mac> my laptop came with no window cd
<Qb_Master> launchpad is offline
<Qb_Master> I can't post a bug
<Qb_Master> lol that's messed up
<crimsun> it's the weekly Tuesday maintenance window
<Qb_Master> oh okay lol
<crimsun> just try again in an hour
<Qb_Master> it came back up lol
<Tired_> It knew you wanted on.
<Tired_> ;)
<Qb_Master> haha ya
<Tired_> how's that for service?  brought it back up just for you
<Tired_> ;)
<Qb_Master> yep lmao
<dogatemycomputer> duck_: I use Bluefish but i'm told NVU is great too.
<startswithz> can someone help me manually set up the partition table from the install menu for kubuntu 7.04?
<Qb_Master> k nite guys :)
<Qb_Master> thanks for helping
<Admiral_Chicago> startswithz: waht do you need...
<Admiral_Chicago> i mean specifically.
<startswithz> I want to set it up so that my home folder is on a different partition
<startswithz> root at sda1 and /home at sda3 with swap at sda5
<startswithz> I tried it on my own but messed something up.  grub says the partition is unbootable
<Admiral_Chicago> startswithz: in KDE, you can just lik to your home folder in system settins
<Admiral_Chicago> do you want to use your settings from another partition ?
<startswithz> what do you mean?
<Admiral_Chicago> i guess my question is, what do you hope to accomplish my using the home dir of another partition
<startswithz> well, in the event that I mess my system up again I would be able to reformat the sda1 partition without having to worry about losing all my files as they would be safely secured in the sda3
<Tired_> having /home on another parition is handy so your users don't eat up all your system space, too
<Admiral_Chicago> startswithz: just save your files on the mounted partion by edition your settings in System Settings
<Admiral_Chicago> iirc, its under "about me"
<startswithz> right but I need to get the system installed...
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see..
<Admiral_Chicago> i think
* Admiral_Chicago afk for a while
<Tired_> startswithz: can you use a partitioning program froma live cd, like GParted, to set up your partitions, and then point everything to the right place when the install is finished?
<startswithz> ok
<Tired_> not the most elegant way, but it should work
<startswithz> ok, wait I think I might have had a problem.  I had two harddrives set to master
<startswithz> could that be what was messing grub up?
<Tired_> if they were conflicting in the master/slave, the bios won't see them
<Tired_> grub wouldn't even start
<Tired_> i'm coming in halfway though...whats the problem?
<startswithz> hmmm
<startswithz> wait what if my old version of grub is on the sda and the new one is on hda
<startswithz> if I try to boot from sda it will all be fucked right?
<Tired_> grub shouldn't mess anything up, just from running it (I think)
<Tired_> installing it can, but running it should be safe
<Tired_> i'm told an old version of grub should be ablke to load new versions of kubuntu
<startswithz> ok what is grub loader error 15?
<Tired_> let me ask my buddy Google
<Small_Mac> how much disk space does kubuntu itself take, just for reference
<startswithz> about 2 gigs
<startswithz> I set the partition for 4 so it would have plenty of room
<Tired_> Error 15 is a mismatch between the kernel file name you've told grub to look for and the actual file name of the kernel image.
<manuel_> Hey hi
<Tired_> You need to change the filename to the right one.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone
<startswithz> ok how do I edit grub?
<manuel_> Someone nows how can i get a good resolution?
<manuel_> this is my first time with the kubunto
<MilhousePunkRock> startswithz: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<manuel_> kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> manuel_: Resolution as in desktop/screen resolution?
<startswithz> manuel if you have an nvidia card install the drivers and the interface for it
<startswithz> you can set the resolution to whatever at that point.
<Tired_> startswithz: there's a way to do it from the grub menu, but I don't recall how.
<MilhousePunkRock> startswithz: That can be done with KControl too
<manuel_> Yeap it's an Nvidia... ok i will try it... Thank you
<MilhousePunkRock> startswithz: What are you trying to do with grub?
<startswithz> milhousepunkrock its been my experience that the nvidia drivers give more resolution options
<MilhousePunkRock> startswithz: Well, could be, don't use Kubuntu on the machine with the GeForce card...
<startswithz> manuel_ automatix has an installer for the nvidia stuff along with a lot of other stuff
<MilhousePunkRock> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<MilhousePunkRock> So much about automatix
<Tired_> automatix didn't work for me, but the tutorial on the Beryl website for ubuntu did
<startswithz> really?
<startswithz> I knew automatix was too good to be true
<kraut> moin
<Tired_> this is why I need to get VMWare working...i could just open up a VM and I could figure out how to edit the grub conf from there, but now I'd have to reboot to do it
<startswithz> a bit off topic but why is it that starburst and skittles commercials seem to be obsessed with outweirding each other?
<Tired_> aren't they the same candy company?
<Tired_> maybe its part of their 'platform experience'
<Small_Mac> startswithz thx for pointing out the size of kubuntu, srry i was afk for a bit
<startswithz> ok, so if I were to set up my partitions so that sda1 mounts as / and sda3 mounts as /home would that work? do I need to set a partition to be /boot?
<Tired_> to be honest, I don't know much about the kubuntu partitioner in the install.  I'm used to having to set it all up myself
<Tired_> and I did use a separate /boot partition
<Tired_> but that's just me
<startswithz> ok so the boot partition needs to be at the beginning right?
<Tired_> I had it there on mine.  I dunno if it needs to be there
<Tired_> i don't think it needs to, but it will make setting up grub easier
<startswithz> the installer calls hda the master drive
<startswithz> but I am trying to install to sda
<startswithz> hmmm
<startswithz> should i set hda to a slave via the jumpers?
<startswithz> could that be effecting it?
<Tired_> that shouldn't matter.  id the drive is showing, you don't need to change jumpers
<Tired_> that's only for the motherboards benefit
<Tired_> the OS doesn't care where the jumpers are, as long as the motherboard can see the drive
<Tired_> but, I bet that's the problem...grub probably thinks your kernel is on hda
<Tired_> so you need to tell it to look on sda
<startswithz> ok
<startswithz> how do I do that?
<Tired_> hang on, I'll see what I can find for ya  :)
<Tired_> http://orgs.man.ac.uk/documentation/grub/grub_12.html#SEC37
<startswithz> I removed the jumper and I am going to just reinstall.  I hadn't spent any time on the system yet
<Tired_> if thats what you want, but I gotta say, thats sorta extreme
<Tired_> and a reinstall may not help you if you're not entirely sure what caused the problem
<Tired_> you might do it again by accident
<Tired_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<startswithz> hd0? what does that mean?
<startswithz> should that be sd0?
<Tired_> no, that's in grub-ese
<intelikey> Kernel requires old lsmod, but couldn't run lsmod.modutils: No such file or directory
<Tired_> how many drives do you have?
<startswithz> two
<startswithz> one sata
<startswithz> one parallel
<startswithz> err ide
<startswithz> the ide has windows on it
<Tired_> ok, change the hd0 to hd1
<Tired_> leave the comma and after part
<startswithz> why hd1?
<Tired_> grub counts your drives...it sees your IDE as drive 0 and your other as drive 1
<startswithz> really?
<Tired_> yep
<startswithz> so ide come before sata?
<Tired_> i think it starts counting with the drive GRUB is on
<startswithz> so hd1 will be my sata drive, and hd0 is my ide drive.  I'm sorry but I don't understand the logic.  can you explain?
<Tired_> grub is installed on /hda.  grub supports all kinds of different drive types, so it has to use its own way of distinguishing.
<Tired_> so it counts, starting with the drive it's installed on
<intelikey> the count order is according to  the bios order.   0x80 is hd0   0x81 is hd1 ...
<startswithz> wait but I am about to install from scratch
<Tired_> counts in format (hdx,y) where x is the drive and y is the partition
<intelikey> the count order is according to  the bios order.   0x80 is hd0   0x81 is hd1 ...
<Tired_> ?  I thought we were rescuing an install
<startswithz> like I said I hadn't done anything to it yet so I am just going to reinstall
<Tired_> thank you, intelikey...i'm far from an expert
<Tired_> oh, well, then pretty much everything I've told you will be no help, since you intend to blow it away
<startswithz> sorry
<Tired_> i thought we were trying to fix it
<intelikey> thus if you reorder disks in the bios you will trip grub up severly    ^
<startswithz> ok how do I figure out the disk order in bios?
<Tired_> you can reorder disks in the bios?
<intelikey> what ever boots is  0x80
<intelikey> next one is  0x81
<Tired_> oh, i see, changing the boot order
<intelikey> tired can on most bios'
<intelikey> yep.
<jean> hi guys
<intelikey> that's the "second" reason i don't like nor use grub
<jean> need to install new dictionaries in OOo
<Tired_> and the first?
<jean> the wizard doesn't work
<intelikey> it can't boot anything that bios can't read
<startswithz> ok so it calls the hda "1st slave" and the sda "3rd master"
<jean> i have downloaded some dicos
<startswithz> in bios
<jean> where should i copy the files?
<intelikey> startswithz then the hda is 0x80  (hd0)
<startswithz> ok, and if I am installing linux to the sda drive I should assign grub to hd1?
<Tired_> i'm sorry jean, I don't know OO.o at all...maybe someone else does
<Tired_> startswithz: are you planning to dual boot?
<intelikey> jean  probably /var/lib/something.  but i caution you that playing around in /var  and  /lib     are both dangerous
<jean> thx anyway Tired_
<startswithz> yeah.  I'd like to be able to play WoW
<jean> thx as well intelikey
<Tired_> windows will probably have trouble booting if grub is on a different drive.  i don't think you can have two boot loaders
* intelikey has seven
<Tired_> and, yet again, I defer to someone who knows better
<Tired_> :)
<startswithz> ok so I should put grub on (hd0) and point the bios at hd0?
<intelikey> startswithz where ever you point bios to boot that's where you will want a boot loader that can boot what ever you want to boot.      i know that's a little vague    but most installers are going to over write it anyway.
<Admiral_Chicago> any idea why firefox steals focus from akregator when i open the complete story link in firefox
<intelikey> startswithz if you are installing *buntu  then the installer will attempt to install grub file in /boot of the installation and an MBR on disk 0x80
<Admiral_Chicago> firefox -remote "openURL(%u,new-tab)" is my option
<Tired_> is Firefox set to take focus when a new tab is opened?
<Admiral_Chicago> Tired_: doesn't do it for my other programs..
<intelikey> files ^
<Admiral_Chicago> Tired_: ah crap it was my configuration...
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago yes.  cause you have it set too...  :)
<Tired_> ;)  We won't tell anyone.
<[ifroog] > Morning, Human Beings.
<Admiral_Chicago> bbiab
<intelikey> [ifroog] 
<Tired_> ugh!  I thought Linux was supposed to protect me from viruses, but I still got the flu
<[ifroog] > :)..
<[ifroog] > Tired_, Well, Its still working on that.
<intelikey> Tired_ no.  it's not the flu.   that's just a windows hangover.
<Jucato> Tired_: apparently, your body ain't running Linux. time for an upgrade :)
<Tired_> I'd hate to think of where I need to put the install CD.
<Jucato> :D
<[ifroog] > lol
<Jucato> Tired_: or USB stick :P
<[ifroog] > Or the lan wire. :P
<[ifroog] > So will kde 4 be realeased with gutsy Gibbon ?
<Jucato> no
<Tired_> but, hey, at least a sick day isn't a total loss.  i learned how to network my door bell, so I can answer the door from anywhere in the world
<Admiral_Chicago> hmmm lag...
<[ifroog] > Darn..
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: nope wasn't my configurations.
<intelikey> really, the next release is a monkey ?
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago still doing it ?
<Jucato> [ifroog] : KDE 4 is "scheduled" to be released on the same month as Gutsy. so that would definitely be no
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: yea.
<[ifroog] > lol
<Jucato> intelikey: yep
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: i'll check it out tomorrow, i need to eat
<intelikey> all new meaning to the old "monkey C monkey..."
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago bon apitite'
<Jucato> monkey C monkey do...while; ?
<Admiral_Chicago> is there a program i can run like top to see whats using my bandwidth?
<[ifroog] > JohanSalim, ok
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see the problem..its firefox...
<intelikey> Jucato not in #kubuntu     it's   "monkey C monkey get confused, ask stupid questions"
<Jucato> monkey C monkey goes bye bye...
<intelikey> computi-us say 'word is four letter word'
<Tired_> oddly, so is 'four'
<intelikey> think M$ word
<Tired_> but people are eating...
<intelikey> :)
<[ifroog] > h
<[ifroog] > ha
* intelikey slips a firecracker under #kubuntu's shoe and lights it.
* [ifroog]  calls for backup..
* Jucato wonders how intelikey found #kubuntu's shoe... or whether #kubuntu is even wearing it
<intelikey> you know that's a script.
<intelikey> i didn't like the fish thing.  so i wrote my own.
<[ifroog] > what fish thing ?
<Tired_> slapping with a trout, I'd guess
<AutoMatriX> fish belong in the water ;)
<intelikey> yeah
<Tired_> i thought that was an mirc thing
<AutoMatriX> Does somebody know if (k)ubuntu can be dualboot installed with Mandriva ? if yes, how ?
<Tired_> is there a 'does not need advanced CS degree to set up' DNS server package in the repos?
<[ifroog] > Authority, simply tell the mandriva installer where to fing kubuntu..
<[ifroog] > find*
<intelikey> AutoMatriX absolutly
<intelikey> any boot loader for linux
<AutoMatriX> nice intelikey ;) and do you have the time to give me some explanations ?
<intelikey> AutoMatriX a second entry in grub   a kernel line in lilo.conf ....   what loader you want ?
<AutoMatriX> grub is on it, I think but grub will do ....
<[ifroog] > Authority, choose grub, and copy the lines on the present kubuntu boot lines in the grub to it.
<AutoMatriX> I'll find my way out, thank you so much ;)
<intelikey> AutoMatriX do you want to bounce to another boot loader or do you want to load the kernel from the *buntu /boot  dir ?
<intelikey> and by another  i mean the one mandriva already has   could be same flavor
<AutoMatriX> intelikey: I'll check that out, now that I know it is possible, it should not be to hard to find som docs about it ;)
<[ifroog] > AutoMatriX, yes, its possible.
<[ifroog] > argh, miss read ..
<AutoMatriX> tx folks, googling around will not do me any harm :D
<Tired_> youll figure it out easy
<Tired_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<AutoMatriX> actually I do like that 'sonar' screensaver from ubuntu
<intelikey> the second link there  ^
<intelikey> mount /dev/hdc2 /media/
<intelikey> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<intelikey> i can't seem to see any reason that wont mount....   it's ext fs
<intelikey> both ext2/3 are inserted   ide-disk is inserted....  what did i miss ?
<intelikey> the device node and mountpoint are ok....
<intelikey> ?
<Tired_> did you try specifying the fs type?
<AutoMatriX> this link could have save me a lot of time, and it will in the future, thanks folks
<intelikey> well no...
<intelikey> Tired_ do you think it will help ?
<Tired_> lol, i dunno
<intelikey> :)   well it's a missing module  but i don't know which one.
<intelikey> for your benifit    mount /dev/hdc2 -t ext2 /media/
<intelikey> mount: /dev/hdc2 is not a valid block device
<Tired_> i think the cough medicine is starting to make me a bit loopy, so I should go lay down.  thanks for the help and chat  :)
<[ifroog] > Tired_, Take care.
<intelikey> oh! wait.   are the device nodes the same for 2.6 and 2.4 kernels ?
<intelikey> well i just confirmed that the devicenodes are the same for 2.4 & 2.6   .....  i'm at a loss.
<noiesmo> !kompmgr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kompmgr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noiesmo> is kompmgr part of kde 3.5.7?
<Jucato> noiesmo: yes (again)
<makuseru> how can i exreact a .7z?
<Jucato> !info 7zip | makuseru
<ubotu> makuseru: Package 7zip does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> bah.
<makuseru> what package do i need?
<makuseru> nvm Jucato
<makuseru> found it
<Jucato> ok :)
<makuseru> have you noticed Cosmo___?
<makuseru> earlier the people (me, coz_ and crdlb) in #beryl were wondering about him, hes been signing on and off repeadly for hours now
<epimeth> goood morning people!
<epimeth> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Boje> moin
<makuseru> hwo can i find out my processor speed from a terminal?
<Jucato> makuseru: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<makuseru> thanks Jucato
<Small_Mac> what program in windows can i use to burn kubuntu onto a blank cd, thx
<trym> Small_Mac: infrarecorder
<Jucato> Small_Mac: Nero, or the built in burner (Roxio I think)
<trym> http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net/
<trym> its open source
<trym> and free
<trym> just as good as nero and roxio
<epimeth> Jucato: kftpgrabber or kasablanca?
<Jucato> konqueror :D
<Jucato> my FTP needs are not too complicated
<epimeth> I was dolphining, but there is something wrong with it...
<epimeth> I figured it was just a slow ass-connection to the states... turns out its both that *and* the fact that dolphin and konqueror aren't actually built to be ftp clients
<Jucato> most KDE ftp clients would probably just be reusing the ftp:/ or sftp:/ kioslaves... *shrugs*
<helppc> witam
<helppc> mam problem nie chodzi mi kubuntu
<helppc> :)
<helppc> a jestem z kubuntu
<icf7> Jucato: sftp:// ? Do you mean ftps? And what's wrong with these kioslaves?
<helppc> fuck
<Jucato> icf7: no. I mean sftp:/ and there's nothing wrong with them
<Jucato> helppc: English please
<helppc> ok
<helppc> you have a problem
<Jucato> what language is that, btw?
<helppc> polish
<Jucato> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jtmoney> hey guys, just installed the openssh-server package. where do i edit which hosts are restricted from connecting? i can ssh in from the localhost, but not another computer on the LAN
<nuu> is sshd listening on all interfaces ?
<jtmoney> nuu: i'd assume so, as i get a login/password prompt but receive "Access denied" when i try to login
<nuu> using which user ?
<jtmoney> not root
<jtmoney> wait, i found something on google
<jtmoney> i think i can figure it out
<nuu> make sure you don't have any AllowUsers in your sshd config
<nuu> or it may restrict remote logon
<jtmoney> alright, got it working
<epimeth> icf7: nothing is wrong with the slaves, they just aren't the quickest snails in the race
<jtmoney> was using the wrong login :-X
<nuu> aha k ;)
<jtmoney> embarrassing haha
<nuu> i've seen worse :)
<epimeth> Jucato: I get the feeling that kftpgrabber doesn't use them... it seems to be written from scratch.  its just a gut feeling, I haven't actually checked
<jtmoney> nuu: heh
<jtmoney> later guys
<djdarkman__> is there a tool that can draw geometrical bodies from equations?
<puppetmaster> hello everyone
<puppetmaster> I want a download manager that shutdown pc after finished
<sercik> it is possible to download  a package without installing?
<sercik> Hi puppetmaster the most famous downloader is nt
<sercik> try it!
<epimeth> djdarkman__: mathematica (wolfram.com) is available for linux, but thats a heavy duty (not to mention expensive) program.  its the only one I know
<Jucato> sercik: sudo apt-get -d <package> (not sure if it requires sudo)
<sercik> Hi jucato!
<epimeth> Jucato: where do packages download to and are they deleted once they are intsalled?
<Jucato> hi
<sercik> but it wants to remove a pakege
<puppetmaster> how can i find it?
<sercik> i'd like to download without dependincies check
<Jucato> epimeth: /var/cache/apt/archives which is regularly cleaned depending on some config. you can manually do it with "sudo apt-get clean"
<puppetmaster> I can't Empty my garbage bin
<epimeth> Jucato: thats just it... it hit me recently that I should probably be saving the debs just in case I need to reinstall my system
<Jucato> sercik: not sure why it's trying to check dependencies. anyway, you can just head over to packages.ubuntu.com and search for yourself
<puppetmaster> Anyone help please
<epimeth> Jucato: so I *don't* want to clean them
<Jucato> epimeth: apt really saves the .deb's. but the cache is cleaned after a month I think
<sercik> ok jucato! thanks!
<epimeth> all right... lets back them up :-)
<eagles0513875> morning everyone
<eagles0513875> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eagles0513875> j/w what bit rates does one get with flac
<eagles0513875> cuz ive seen with wma losless bitrates between 400kbps and 1 mbps
<eagles0513875> anyone able to answer my question
* epimeth is off to lunch!
<eagles0513875> !w32 codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eagles0513875> !w32extracodecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32extracodecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RawSewage> how do you get the default Ubuntu wallpaper
<eagles0513875> what are some common internet streaming protocols cuz in amarok when i try to play a stream i either dont have the right plug in or its says something bout demux what does that mean
<M_A_K> eagles0513875 ; #amarok
<kotsos> how intall beryl in kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> go to #beryl channel
<eagles0513875> they will help ya there with installation and any other questions u have about it
<kotsos> ok
<eagles0513875> M_A_K: i know bout amarok but in amarok i am either getting no sutible plugin or no demux plug in what does that stuff mean
<makuseru> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<M_A_K> Never heard of demux
<Difilo> hi!
<eagles0513875> make
<eagles0513875> makuseru:
<DJServers> hi all
<eagles0513875> u trying to enable open gl
<DJServers> can you help me i have downloaded phpfusion but what chmod sould i do/
<DJServers> ??
<Difilo> does it make any difference if I use the "LIVE-CD" for installing or the "Alternate CD" ?   Some time ago,  someone recommended using the Alternate CD without giving me an idea why not using the Live CD.   If the Live CD boots,  can I use it then?   Or will there be any difference in the installed system then?
<makuseru> eagles0513875: no, i just needed that link
<makuseru> Difilo: alternate is usually if you dont have enough ram to do a live cd, or if you jsut want term install
<Difilo> so if I have enough RAM,  I can use the LiveCD as good as the alternate one?
<makuseru> ya
<eagles0513875> oh ok cuz i have a wiki that will show u how to enable fglrx
<eagles0513875> on the newer ati binary drivers
<makuseru> eagles0513875: wasnt for me, my radeon is too old for fglrx
<Difilo> makuseru, thank you
<DJServers> What chmod sould i do on phpfusion it cant write the file's now with one ?
<eagles0513875> lucky u
<eagles0513875> too me ages to find a wiki or someone who knew how to get it to work
<_4strO> eagles0513875: what is your problem ?
<eagles0513875> i was having trouble getting my open gl to work with a radeon xpress 200m but i was lucky enough to find someone who knew of a wiki on how to get it to work and i just use that
<_4strO> ok
<_4strO> eagles0513875: i have a radeon X600 mobility and it just works fine :)
<makuseru> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> _4strO: did u have to make any modifications to the xorg config file
<eagles0513875> _4strO: this is the link i used to get mine to work
<eagles0513875> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<DJServers> !phpfusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpfusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4strO> eagles0513875: i change several things on xorg.conf
<eagles0513875> did u have to do alot of stuff that i did in the wiki
<_4strO> eagles0513875: no
<_4strO> i'm using the free driver
<DJServers> what is the cdmod permission for writing ?
<eagles0513875> interesting i used the one in the repositories
<eagles0513875> even if i downloaded the one from ati's site
<eagles0513875> i still have to hack it like that though
<DJServers> what is the cdmod write permisson ?
<_4strO> eagles0513875: i'm currently googling
<Goliath23> DJServers: what do you mean? "chmod -R g+rw directory" gives the all files under <directory> group wrote access
<Goliath23> so if the file has a guid that you're a member of, then you can write the file
<DJServers> well
<DJServers> look
<Goliath23> DJServers: chmod ugo+rw gives read/write access to users, group and others
<epimeth> how do I quit katapult without killing the process?
<DJServers> i have donwloaded phpfusion and when i want to install it it says chmod the phpfusion map for writing
<Goliath23> epimeth: esc?
<epimeth> quit, not close
<Goliath23> don't know. removing it from autostart and restarting kde maybe?
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> Goliath23... you are *really* missing the point here :-)
<tahsin> can anyone name any cool plug-in for amarOk ? ?
<DJServers> but what is the chmod for writing like chmod 777 or something?
<epimeth> Goliath23: alt+space (open katapult) then ctrl+c opens a context menu... thanks anyway :-)
<Goliath23> DJServers: if "phpfusion map" refers to a directory you should probably make that writable for the user that runs apache. or a group that user belongs to. to find out what user is used to run apacha, do "ps aux |grep apache" and check the first column
<Goliath23> epimeth: ahh! :)
<epimeth> speaking of apache... why do I have 7 instances running???
<DJServers> !ps aux |grrp apache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps aux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> Goliath23: nice little trick, eh?
<Goliath23> epimeth: thats configurable.
<eagles0513875> any one ever use boinc on here before
<epimeth> Goliath23: what? ctrl+c or apache?
<epimeth> eagles0513875: I have, but in windows... why?
<Goliath23> epimeth: apache
<epimeth> Goliath23: where do I configure that and do I want to?
<DJServers> !chmod 777
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chmod 777 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJServers> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<epimeth> DJServers: sorry, what is your chmod problem?
<epimeth> DJServers: 777 is world read/write/executable
<eagles0513875> for some reason on here it wont connect to the local host
<epimeth> DJServers: except for some rare instances, you do NOT want to do that
<epimeth> eagles0513875: did you put in a username and password for the host?
<Goliath23> epimeth: its in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf my default is minimum of 5 spare servers and maximum of 10
<eagles0513875> its the local host im trying to connect to aka this machine im on atm
<epimeth> Goliath23: is this in case one goes down?
<epimeth> eagles0513875: you have a boinc server running on your local machine?
<eagles0513875> not a server
<eagles0513875> all i want to do is to be able to attach the projects im a part of to it so that i can contribute some processing power if u know what i mean
<Goliath23> DJServers: chmod 777 is equivalent to chmod ugo+rwx (7 in binary is 111 the the 1's represent the read/write/executable flags. the first number applies to user, second to group and third to others)
<Goliath23> epimeth: no, its more to make sure that there is always an idle fork around that can immediately accept a request. like preloading konqueror instances
<epimeth> Goliath23: gotcha... and how do I check if I have prefork or worker MPM installed/running?
<tahsin> Goliath23: how do i get the menu bar back on my amarok ?
<tahsin> Goliath23: i checked hide menu bar and now cant bring it back
<epimeth> eagles0513875: so you have to put in the info for that project into the configuration somewhere... you can't connect to localhost if localhost isn't running a server
<tahsin> Goliath23: nah got it back again :)
<Goliath23> tahsin: in almost all kde programs you can activate a hidden menubar with ctrl+m maybe that works for amarok, too
<Goliath23> kk
<Goliath23> epimeth: check your /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<eagles0513875> then in windows y does it work and in linux it does
<Goliath23> I'd just leave it with the default settings
<eagles0513875> even before i attach it to a project in windows it automatically connects to the local host
<epimeth> eagles0513875: hrm... dunno mate.  I don't have it installed here or otherwise I'd help you out more.  check their help online, I remember it was useful enough to set mine up
<eagles0513875> ok ty anyway im in the boinc irc chat channel seeking help there too
<_4strO> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<epimeth> _4strO! what up!
<tahsin> _4str0: how do i install modebar on amarok ?
<_4strO> tahsin: dont know what it is
<_4strO> epimeth: :p
<tahsin> _4str0: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Moodbar#Screenshots
<tahsin> moodbar**
<Small_Mac> hey this is my boot grub menu.lst, can someone tell me what i need to change to boot window by default?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24201/
<_4strO> Small_Mac: the order
<Small_Mac> _4strO as in just pull the window one up?
<Emess> hi, i tried to install feisty on a clean box and had so many errors i had to turn back to edgy, however i still have a problem with acpi and mounting on boot from the live cd, and when teh desktop finally loads it doesnt recognise any harddrives to install to
<_4strO> Small_Mac: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24205/
<Emess> error codes are "ACPI: Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x2" and after swap is said to be ok "mount: function not implemented" any ideas?
<tahsin> Can any one names some cool games for linux ?
<Emess> neverwinter nights, quake, and that robot game that comes in the gnome games package
<Small_Mac> _4strO thx so much
<tahsin> _4str0: where can i get more visualizations for amaroK ? ?
<binks_work> _4strO
<binks_work> you mean templates
<binks_work> themes
<binks_work> tahsin : http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=55
<binks_work> tahsin is that what you wanted
<eagles0513875> epimeth: i fixed the problem
<Emess> no ideas?
<epimeth> eagles0513875: oh yea?  what was the problem?
<eagles0513875> didnt install the core client lol
<JuJuBee> What is the preferred method for upgrading from 6.06 to 7.04?  gksu "update-manager -c" tells me my system is up to date.
<eagles0513875> juju open konsole and type this
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eagles0513875> that will upgrade all the pkgs that have updated from edgy to feisty
<RawSewage> also have to change the repos
<nosrednaekim> that automatically changes the repos
<eagles0513875> that too
<JuJuBee> Isn't there a method that does teh repos as well as the upgrade?
<eagles0513875> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<RawSewage> it does?
<RawSewage> I dont think it used to
<nosrednaekim> RawSewage: I believe it does....how else can it get the packages?
<eagles0513875> u have to manually add the feisty repos
<RawSewage> you have to change all the edgy to feisty in the repost
<eagles0513875> i have a useful link give me a min to get
<RawSewage> just replace all edgy with fesity
<eagles0513875> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<eagles0513875> that site generates the code and all ull have to do after u have upgraded is run that site again and just add the feisty repos and delete the edgy ones
<JuJuBee> I want to make sure I remove any "bad" repos that are not supported so my system gets better :)
<eagles0513875> that is a trust worth site cuz u can choose the repos u want
<RawSewage> just open  /etc/X11/xorg.conf with  kdesu kwrite
<RawSewage> and Replace all Edgy with feisty
<nosrednaekim> xorg?
<RawSewage> oops
<RawSewage> NO
<RawSewage> sorry
<nosrednaekim> lol
<RawSewage> not xorg.conf lol
<RawSewage> where is the sources.list
<eagles0513875> bbl lunch time
<nosrednaekim> /etc/apt/sources.list I think
<BluesKaj> copy the generated list ...then select all in the existing sources list and delete, then paste the new list in and save , then sudo apt-get update .
<JuJuBee> eagles : that site will generate a sources.list for my current version?  or do I select the new version I wish to use to generate sources?
<eagles0513875> select the version u want sources for
<eagles0513875> meaning edgy
<JuJuBee> K
<eagles0513875> *feisty lol
<RawSewage> kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<RawSewage> ctrl+r
<RawSewage> Replace all edgy with feisty
<JuJuBee> Are backports bad?
<JuJuBee> What about the upstream wine?  I use wine.
<RawSewage> are you listening
<RawSewage> kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<RawSewage> ctrl+r
<RawSewage> Replace all edgy with feisty
<RawSewage> then save, close
<eagles0513875> bbl
<RawSewage> do sudo apt-get update
<RawSewage> do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eagles0513875> then after doing that
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> bbl
<mark_> hi everyone, when will the next lts version be released?
<eagles0513875> its just been released
<eagles0513875> the latest version is feisty
<eagles0513875> the next one after this wont be for a while
<mark_> you mean feisty is an lts release? like dapper?
<JuJuBee> RawSewage : I wish to start with a clean sources.list... I am not sure which ones I should remove...
<RawSewage> JuJuBee, ok, then use that site
<mark_> i don't want to upgrade my ubuntu anymore, so i want a release that would last a long time before i upgrade again...
<JuJuBee> What about backports and the upstream wine?  Bad or not?
<BluesKaj> yes, mark, feisty is an offical release
<RawSewage> I dont know anything about backports or upstream wine
<computer> what's the standard kubuntu wireless tool in edgy, in feisty that same tool seem to have not been included by default, i want to add it back
<mark_> oh, ok...
<pawitp> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BluesKaj> err official
<pawitp> can I just create asound.conf?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: thats ok.. we're all used to reading typos ;)
<nosrednaekim> pawitp: yeah.. but do you know what to put in it?
<pawitp> nosrednaekim: Messing with pulseaudio
<nosrednaekim> pawitp: no idea what that is. never have messed with asound.conf either..
<pawitp> works anyway :P
<nosrednaekim> but hey... just remember what you did!
<BluesKaj> yea nosrednaekim , but I'm old and i have to be more careful :)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: ah... you have a reputation of sorts?
<BluesKaj> no just a fact, nosrednaekim...I tend to make mistakes
<nosrednaekim> true... and if you make a mistake while coding...
* nosrednaekim shudders
<BluesKaj> <---not a coder ...no worries there :)
<BluesKaj> I'm retired and I spend waaaay too much time on this pc ...but today the weather is awful , so i have an excuse to stay inside :)
<binks_work> BluesKaj the wheater here is great and im stuck inside not fair i say
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: yeah... the weather is terrible here too... unfortunately I have school:-P
<binks_work> opps another typo and im starting to learn c++ thats gonna be fun
<nosrednaekim> binks_work: pssh... you'd never notice a typo in C++.
<jgarcia> hello
<BluesKaj> binks, we all have to make a living , fortunately my working for a company days, are done ...working on earnng some extra income from home.
<binks_work> thats what scares me may go for this instead   http://scratch.mit.edu/about
<binks_work> gonna get my 7 year old into this
<binks_work> i have coded vb fo a while so c++ just the next step
<BluesKaj> binks_work, does scratch run in Wine ?
<BluesKaj> I'm thinking of the grandchildren...I have 2 , 7yrold grandkids
<Emess> mmm i have 2 idea drives in this box, but cant mount either of them from the live cd, on trying to i get a message that there is nothing at /dev/hda :S
<nosrednaekim> http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/16963 <<--this is pathetic...
<binks_work> shoot i asumed it was nix as its free i will look at it
<binks_work> Emess try /dev/sda
<binks_work> BluesKaj http://scratch.mit.edu/forums/viewtopic.php?id=305
<binks_work> biab off to lunch
<Emess> alreayd tried, didnt work either
<neonlinux> hey all... trying out opera.. and i was wondering if any one knows how to make it cycle tabs like firefox. sort of on close got to next tab?
<n8k99> neonlinux: you might want to ask in #opera
<BluesKaj> i tried it neonlinux , but my enthusiasm lasted about a day ,til it started to get buggy
<neonlinux> i have... i think theyre all soing more important things.. and with so many users in here.. i was kinda hoping someone else might have wanted and figured out the same thing
<BluesKaj> nice embedded irc client tho
<nosrednaekim> hey..... is there one of those for firefox?
<n8k99> i used it for five minutes, long enough to see that its far behind konqueror in my list of favorites
<neonlinux> BluesKaj: yeah, im liking its speed.. a few things i miss from firefox (extensions mainly).. but im hoping to overcome it enough to give it a fair go
<n8k99> nosrednaekim: yes that's the chatzilla extension
<nosrednaekim> n8k99: oh cool.. I'll have to go get it.
<neonlinux> guess ill just keep hitting google
<neonlinux> thanks anyway guys :)
<BluesKaj> the email setup is like old netscape was only less flexible
<neonlinux> BluesKaj: havent tried email yet
<BluesKaj> I think Opers has definite positives but it's still got some odd priorities , like assuming you want an icon panel with the email tree
<neonlinux> BluesKaj: and the tab order.. lol... for me.. it just feels odd
<n8k99> doesnt like how keyshort cuts do not follow global settings
<BluesKaj> yeah, we're all used to FF cuz it's more (I reluctant use this overused word) "intuitive" :)
* n8k99 is more used to konqueror
<neonlinux> hmmm.... just realised i dont have a flashblock extension
<n8k99> because its tied to the alt+f2 functions
<neonlinux> n8k99: havent really tried konqueror for browsing... i love its file explorer though... best ive used
<neonlinux> aside from the humble terminal of course lol
<BluesKaj> I'm beginning to appreciate Konq more and more ...at first i thot it was too half - hearted and behind the times
<neonlinux> BluesKaj: u mean for web or files?
<n8k99> neonlinux: i love hitting alt+f2 > typing a web address and letting konqi open up onto that page
<BluesKaj> konq never crashes in html or other web apps ...if the plugin isn't installed , it just doesn't work
<sercik_> it is possible to mount a folder and not a partition??
<neonlinux> hmmm.. me thinks ill have to try konqueror after wacking opera about
<Emess> any more ideas about that mounting issue binks_work?
<BluesKaj> konq does render some sites better than FF ...ones that only IE can do...which is becoming more rare but still happens occasionally
<Emess> exact error is "Unable to open /dev/hda"
<nosrednaekim> Emess: are you running it as sudo or root?
<neonlinux> Emess: if the drive is a harddrive try putting hda1 in
<neonlinux> (or hda5 if its an extended partition)
<Emess> yes
<Emess> no partitions
<neonlinux> Emess: are there any partitions on the drive?
<Emess> mount: unable to find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mstab
<Emess> afaik its a single partition
<Emess> not 100% sure tho
<ardchoille> !uid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neonlinux> ok... so the drive your trying to mount.. is it on the 1st channel and set as master?
<Emess> yes
<llutz> Emess: "sudo fdisk -l" or "cat /proc/partitions" helps
<neonlinux> is it sata?
<Emess> no, ide
<ardchoille> Then it should be /dev/hda
<neonlinux> ok... fat32?
<Emess> yeah, its an ex win98 hdd
<Emess> yeah theres an hda1,2 and 5 on it
<neonlinux> ok.. make a new folder in the media directory
<neonlinux> sudo mkdir /media/x
<neonlinux> then do
<neonlinux> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/x
<Emess> ok that actually worked
<neonlinux> you can make more directories and mount the others.. for example...
<neonlinux> sudo mkdir /media/y
<Emess> so i need to format that entire drive into a single partition and then split it for boot, swap and the regular linux partition to isntall
<neonlinux> sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/y
<Emess> i need it in a single partition, the whole lol
<Emess> fdisk?
<ardchoille> Emess: With the partition layout that is currently there, it sounds like Ubuntu was installed on it, because Ubuntu does hda1,2 and 5 by default.
<neonlinux> ok.. you'll need to unmount the drives u just mounted... and either use the installer to partition the drive, or install qtparted and partition it that way
<Emess> it had win98 on it, and kubuntu was attempted to install but failed when no drives were munted for it to isntall to
<Emess> see when i use the isntaller it detects no drives at all
<Emess> so it cant install
<neonlinux> Emess: ok... that one i dont understand
<_zjn_> hey guy
<ardchoille> Well, it sounds like formatting the partitions isn't going to work if the installer can't detect the drives to begin with.
<neonlinux> Emess: unmount the partitions and install qtparted... check and partition the drive with that
<Emess> doing that now
<obvio171> does anyone know of a pure UPnP client for Kubuntu?
<neonlinux> Emess: hopefully it could just be a bad partition table issue
<obvio171> there's the plugin in ktorrent, but i'd like to redirect arbitrary ports for arbitrary programs
<Emess> could be, when i boot the live cd it says mount: function not implemented, as well as an acpi error
<neonlinux> ok.. try the install with the boot options noapic and nolapic
<neonlinux> Emess: i thing they're the options. it could be noapci nolapci
<Emess> ok, qtparted found it this time, hda2 is extended and has hda5 in it
<neonlinux> Emess: ok.. making sure that that is the correct drive you want to use.. the easiest way is probably to delete the existing partitions and leave it a blank drive
<dJFrankie> when i insert a disc in my drive and it doesn't auto where can i find the dics map?
<Emess> ok, going to try and merge with qt parted
<Emess> uyeah thats what i thought
<neonlinux> let the installer make the new partitions u need
<dJFrankie> Where can i see the map of my cdplayers?
<neonlinux> dJFrankie: u mean it doesnt autostart on disc insert?
<dJFrankie> yeah
<neonlinux> ok.. what sort of disc is it?
<dJFrankie> its an DVD in my dvdplayer
<leo> hello
<neonlinux> in a terminal try sudo mount /dev/dvd /media/cdrom
<dJFrankie> ok wait a sec
<neonlinux> if that doesnt work try sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<neonlinux> and if that doesnt dry the device name (might be scd0) so try sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom
<neonlinux> *try
<acemo> how do i make the configure network devices go faster at startup? it takes more as a minute to do this step :/ (maybe disable the configurating of em at startup since knetworkmanager will automaticly configure em correctly)
<dJFrankie> the /dev/scd0 doesnt exsist
<neonlinux> dJFrankie: what is your device usually called when you insert a cd?
<dJFrankie> ehm...
<neonlinux> acemo: that depends on the network setup... are u using dhcp or static
<dJFrankie> i dont realy now that :p never look at it :P where can i find that /
<dJFrankie> ?
<neonlinux> dJFrankie: ok.. when you insert a cd and it tries to auto mount it.. it usually pops up saying automounting /dev/somethingorother
<acemo> neonlinux: im using dhcp
<dJFrankie> sould i try a normal cd and look where its going ?
<fengzi> ??
<fengzi> ?
<neonlinux> ok.. the reason its taking so long on startup is its its trying to aquire an address and cant find one (or takes a long time to find one)... try using a static and see what happens
<neonlinux> dJFrankie: yep.. that could tell you what its device name is
<BluesKaj> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<neonlinux> dJFrankie: i think there is a way to list drives on your system and what theyre called.. but i have no idea of the command
<neonlinux> im just a hack really :)
<acemo> neonlinux: i cant try static.. the dhcp server from school wont like that...
<dJFrankie> neonlinux:  do you now where to and how to mount a  .iso file /
<dJFrankie> then i dont need the cd
<dJFrankie> we have a novell server at school
<acemo> neonlinux: if i have the wireless switch off when booting and turn it on before logging in to kde, it will work alot faster
<llutz> dJFrankie: sudo mount -o loop /path/to.iso /mnt
<neonlinux> dJFrankie: mount -t iso9660 /path/to/isofile.iso /media/cdrom -0 loop
<dJFrankie> with sudo ?
<llutz> dJFrankie: yes, sudo ...
<neonlinux> acemo: hmmm.. using mine at school.. it gets an address pretty quick... one suggestion might be to disable networking on boot and enable the service once booted
<neonlinux> acemo: are we talking copper or wifi?
<acemo> neonlinux: wifi
<neonlinux> llutz: thanks... i always get some of my commands a bit mixed.. :)
<neonlinux> acemo: has the access point got encryption?
<neonlinux> that could hold it up.. cause after getting an address it then authenticates onto the network
<acemo> neonlinux: the one at school doesnt, but the one at home has
<neonlinux> acemo: does the one at home go faster or slower than at school?
<neonlinux> how close are you to the access point in either situation
<dJFrankie> it says that from this part: /media/cdrom -0 loop   the option -0 wrong is
<acemo> neonlinux: no diffrence.. the problem is that when i boot up (with the bar going from left to right) it just waits with configuring the network interfaces a minute and it goes further
<llutz> dJFrankie: o(oh) not 0(zero)
<acemo> neonlinux: after that, i login and knetworkmanager automaticly finds and connects to the network
<neonlinux> acemo: i have to be careful with wireless at the school... ive found 2 things.. our library is a natural faradeh (not sure of the spelling) cage.. it kills wifi signals.. and ive found that if machines are in close proximity the signal degrades alot (and causes our winxp boxes to bsod)
<dJFrankie> is it o in place of 0
<dJFrankie> thx
<neonlinux> dJFrankie: sorry... i got mixed up with another command :(
<dJFrankie> sudo mount -t iso9660 /home/serverpc1/desktop/bestanden/Windows Server 2003 SP2.iso /media/cdrom -0 loop  is that good
<neonlinux> acemo: best option might be to disable it on boot and let it be started once you have booted
<llutz> dJFrankie: sudo mount -o loop /path/to.iso /media/cdrom0
<acemo> neonlinux: the wireless aint really the problem.. the problem is that when booting it tries to configure the network but i dont want it to do this, since knetwork manager automaticly does it
<acemo> neonlinux: how would i disable it on boot?
<neonlinux> dJFrankie: use llutz's command
<dJFrankie> so: sudo mount -o loop /home/serverpc1/desktop/bestanden/Windows Server 2003 SP2.iso /media/cdrom0
<llutz> dJFrankie: spaces are evil:      sudo mount -o loop "/home/serverpc1/desktop/bestanden/Windows Server 2003 SP2.iso"  /media/cdrom0
<neonlinux> acemo: in the system settings in the network config it should have a box thats got an X in it for enable on boot
<dJFrankie> ok done
<acemo> neonlinux: changed that.. gave me an error about the default gateway being incorrect, but it seem to changed... let me reboot to see if it worked =)
<neonlinux> acemo: fingers crossed :)
<neonlinux> brb.. coffee calls
<renzaassirat> hi
<renzaassirat> how to speed my internet
<renzaassirat> it is very slow in kubuntu than windows
<olesea> hi
<DJServers> back
<manwithaface> I have several issues regarding KDE at the moment. Firstly, I tried to log in, and when I entered my correct password, the screen blacked and gave me the kdm log on screen again. I installed gdm to get around this, and when I tried to log in through gdm, it came up "Could not start ksmserver. Check your installation.
<neonlinux> manwithaface: either (from my lack of understanding) your kde part is stuffed (worst case) or your user profile has issues.. what did you do before it started doing this?
<manwithaface> Ah new error: I just tried loging in again and it came up home directory out of disk space
<neonlinux> that could do it
<manwithaface> I just downloaded 700 megs worth of torrenty goodness
<DJServers> ...
<DJServers> can you heare me?
<DJServers> !tes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neonlinux> DJServers: ni.. but i can see u type lol
<manwithaface> i'll try to make some space and see what happens
<neonlinux> cool.. mv stuff to other place
<renzaassirat> how to speed my internet
<renzaassirat> it is very slow in kubuntu than windows
<neonlinux> renzaassirat: that can depend on whats running on your machine.. or on your network if you have one
<manwithaface> i just ordered a 500 GB hdd, i was hoping I could hold out till it gets here, looks like I wont
<neonlinux> bummer
<manwithaface> o well
<renzaassirat> i think my internet is slow
<renzaassirat> how to solve this problem
<neonlinux> manwithaface: so have u been able to move stuff to log on?
<DJFrankie> omg
<DJFrankie> my damn internet
<DJFrankie> wtf is my provider doing ;p
<manwithaface> neolinux: working on it
<DJFrankie> it fals out all the time
<manwithaface> i have nearly 9 gigs of useless stuff
<neonlinux> renzaassirat: are u sure it isnt your provider or another machine on ur network.. there shouldnt be any reason for kubuntu to be slower than windows (ive always found it faster) :)
<epimeth> manwithaface: you could always move some stuff to /var or something
<manwithaface> how do i change the default from gdm back to kdm?
<epimeth> manwithaface: or the old fasioned *ghasp* burning of stuff
<neonlinux> manwithaface: sudo nano /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<manwithaface> thanks
<neonlinux> i think you can just change the gdm to kdm
<manwithaface> ok, so /usr/sbin/kdm?
<neonlinux> yep
<Ace2016> manwithaface: what are you doing?
<neonlinux> manwithaface: and if you dont want to use kdm or gdm to log into your machine just delete the entire line and save it as an empty file
<manwithaface> what benifit is that?
<manwithaface> wouldn
<manwithaface> wouldn't that just dump me into a command line
<neonlinux> manwithaface: i prefer logging into the command line, and just typing startx from there
<manwithaface> ah
<neonlinux> means x doesnt run constantly.. so if i screw up drivers or something (or x crashes) its not as big a deal ;)
<neonlinux> i have an ati card.. running feisty... until i installed the glx from apt i couldnt use gui at all
<epimeth> neonlinux: wait, what?  why would it matter where you initially logged onto if x crashes?
<manwithaface> kdm must live somewhere other than /usr/sbin
<epimeth> manwithaface: *cough*/usr/bin/*cough*
<manwithaface> nice
<neonlinux> epimeth: dunno y it matters... its just that ive found when running x to log me in i have more gui related problesms (one of which, when loging out.. it gives me a black screen and just sits there)
<DJFrankie> neonlinux: you now how to unmount ?
<manwithaface> DJFrankie: umount
<DJFrankie> umount
<neonlinux> DJFrankie: depends on what your trying to do.. i know a bit.. but im not the best sauce (bbq s much nicer lol)
<DJFrankie> well i have mounted a iso file but how to take it away from /media/cdrom0
<neonlinux> sudo umount /path/to/iso.iso
<neonlinux> i think thats it
<manwithaface> what did you use to mount the iso?
<DJFrankie> sudo mount -o loop path/to/isofile.iso
<DJFrankie> and
<DJFrankie> on the end
<DJFrankie> ehm../media/cdrom0
<renzaassirat> i cannot install kubuntu
<manwithaface> then neolinux's way should work, i have done that before
<neonlinux> dont forget the "marks" to avoid the space in filename issues
<renzaassirat> after loading  from boot
<neonlinux> renzaassirat: i thought u had it installed?
<manwithaface> neolinux: after booting with space on the dirve, it just gave me a Konsole
<DJFrankie> but do i need to umount /media/cdrom0 or to the map where the iso file stands?
<manwithaface> with no Kwin or anything
<neonlinux> umount /iso.file
<DJFrankie> the path to the iso file where it normaly stands
<neonlinux> manwithaface: try creating a new user... that way u can tell if its part of your profile
<manwithaface> i got in using GDM fine, but KDM screwed me
<neonlinux> ok.. tell me the command u used to mount it
<neonlinux> could be something wrong with kdm.. maybe try re-installing it..
* rouzic est ausente: Ausente por ahora.
<manwithaface> what is the command?
<neonlinux> manwithaface: must admit though... the problem is a bit beyond my knowledge.. im just thinking of what it could be
<manwithaface> thanks anyway
<manwithaface> it doesn't go through the login splash
<manwithaface> just dumps me in a terminal
<neonlinux> manwithaface: sorry.. meant i needed the mount command from DJFrankie
<neonlinux> manwithaface: i think it could be your user profile... or some files in /tmp
<neonlinux> the way to test would be to reboot.. make a new user.. and log in as the new user
<neonlinux> if that works its something in your home folder
<neonlinux> if that doesnt work it could be kdm needing re-installing
<manwithaface> what is the apt-get to reinstalll
<manwithaface> ?
<neonlinux> it sounds like something has happened to your .kde configuration files
<manwithaface> but i loaded my user through gdm just fine
<manwithaface> its like kdm doesn't set up KDE
<manwithaface> it doesn't splash, it just pops up a Konsole
<neonlinux> manwithaface: ok.. sounds like kdm.... in synaptic you can right click on the app and click re-install... not sure from commandline though
<DJFrankie> whats the mount command again? :P i forgot it already :P
<neonlinux> sudo mount -o loop "/home/serverpc1/desktop/bestanden/Windows Server 2003 SP2.iso"  /media/cdrom0
<neonlinux> so to unmount type sudo umount "/home/serverpc1/desktop/bestanden/Windows Server 2003 SP2.iso"
<manwithaface> apt-get --reinstall install kdm
<manwithaface> if anyone cares
<neonlinux> manwithaface: is that how to do it?
<DJFrankie> i get an error
<DJFrankie> it says
<DJFrankie> need a systemfilesort or something dont now how to say in english
<manwithaface> yeah
<neonlinux> manwithaface: cool.. learnt something new :)
<neonlinux> i didnt know that
<manwithaface> i didn't know you could either
<neonlinux> DJFrankie: file system error?
<DJFrankie> yeah
<DJFrankie> i thinlk
<neonlinux> type sudo umount -t iso9660"/home/serverpc1/desktop/bestanden/Windows Server 2003 SP2.iso"
<neonlinux> DJFrankie: make sure ur not in the directory
<DJFrankie> i am not
<neonlinux> DJFrankie: rebooting also works :)
<DJFrankie> o its done now thx
<DJFrankie> that version whas bugged like hell :P
<DJFrankie> now downloading another
<neonlinux> DJFrankie: its not a bug... its a feature
<marrk> hey, my kubuntu uses mesa for opengl support
<DJFrankie> i now wnat to try this one:P Windows_Vista_Ultimate_x86_OEM.iso
<marrk> can i change that?
<neonlinux> manwithaface: did it work?
<marrk> i've got an nvidia geforce fx 5600
<marrk> but a game doesn't run on it
<neonlinux> marrk: have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<manwithaface> no
<marrk> and glxinfo crashes
<marrk> neonlinux: i've installed them thru adept
<marrk> didn't download on nvidia.com tho
<marrk> would that be better?
<tatters> How can I make KDE menu scoll through it's lists rather the expand them?
<neonlinux> marrk: and youve changed your xorg.conf file?
<manwithaface> is there a 'stopx' command?
<marrk> zomg no :(
<neonlinux> manwithaface: ctrl+alt+backspace
<manwithaface> ok
<neonlinux> marrk: ok.. make a copy of your current x.org file cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/yourusername/
<neonlinux> then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for a line that says device "nv"... change nv to nvidia
<neonlinux> save it and exit
<manwithaface> kdm not liking me
<neonlinux> and reboot
<neonlinux> manwithaface: im not sure what else to do... other than create a new user and see if the same thing happens
<manwithaface> i can't find this error anywhere on google
<neonlinux> manwithaface: its either kdm... a config file... or kdm cant write the files it needs to write to /tmp
<neonlinux> manwithaface: a config file in your user profile
<neonlinux> sorry... thats the best i can do
<manwithaface> reinstalled kdm
<manwithaface> hmm
<manwithaface> ok, i'll just do gdm
<manwithaface> it won't bother me that much, just a little ugly
<neonlinux> manwithaface: sorry.. wish i could help more... maybe a reboot.. although i imagin youve already tried that
<DJF> omg damn internet
<neonlinux> ok.. i gtg.. need much sleep... work later today
<neonlinux> night all
<DJServers> back again
<DJServers> damn internet
<radioaktivstorm> I have a question for you all. why do some of the dialog boxes under kubuntu end up being hundreds of pixels wider than the screen, and how does one fix said issue? (1280 x 800)
<jtmoney> i have a radeon 300m... which would be better for quality/battery/life/etc. the "ati" driver or "fglrx" driver?
<Solifugus> My brother claims to have installed the game "glest" through apt-get install, but I don't see it in regular, universe, or multiverse... where else might it be?
<kalorin`> !at
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about at - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalorin`> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jtmoney> kalorin`: thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> !info glest
<ubotu> Package glest does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<Daisuke_Ido> i think it was there in edgy, perhaps
<jtmoney> !search frozen
<ubotu> Found: frozenbubble2, love
<Dr_willis> love?
<Dr_willis> !info love
<ubotu> Package love does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<horza> hi
<Dr_willis> howdy
<ubuntu_> hi
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> Isn't there any Kubuntu that you install right away?
<x_link> No Live CD --> Install
<ubuntu_> i had some problems when i tried to install the mp3 support is that an known issue?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  with the autopmated system? theres been some issues with that i recall.
<Dr_willis> installing the packages with the package manager should work however.
<ubuntu_> with the live dvd
<x_link> /wc/wc
<x_link> opps
<Dr_willis> no idea on the live cd. I dont mess with it - other then to install the disrto
<asfak> i like everything about *ubuntu except dull black and white bootloader. How do i change that ?
<Dr_willis> edit the grubs menu.lst to make it look like ya want
<CaBlGuY> we got google earth on the repos??
<CaBlGuY> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<CaBlGuY> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<asfak> add deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free to your repo
<CaBlGuY> ok, I've installed the new repo..  and I'm still not finding goole earth..  :/
<CaBlGuY> anyone alive that can help??
<lab> ciao a tutti
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY,..hangon I'll find the repos for you
<CaBlGuY> roger that..
<llutz> CaBlGuY: add "deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty non-free" to your sources.list
<CaBlGuY> k gimme a sec..
<CaBlGuY> ummm  what was the command to open the sources list agian..
<CaBlGuY> been a while since I've messed with it..
<llutz> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<epimeth> google earth is in a medibuntu repo?  cool
<tyyy> hi all
<epimeth> hi tyyy
<tyyy> need help with kubuntu, my machine is freezing sometimes actually regulary but i dont know why
<tyyy> hi
<sivaji> tyyy do u swap patition
<tyyy> no i use the entire disk
<epimeth> tyyy: do you *have* a swap partition? :-p
<epimeth> tyyy: then you should resize the partition and create a swap
<tyyy> you think thats why?
<tyyy> how do i do that>
<tyyy> ?
<epimeth> how much ram do you have?
<tyyy> 512mb
<Emess> mmm when i restarted x the res dropped to 640x480 at 60Hz and i cant change it back, what part of xorg.conf is it to fix that?
<sivaji> tyyy only three commands
<CaBlGuY> Ummmm  ok.,.  that didn't work..  I need to open it and be able to save it to the file..
<CaBlGuY> what is that nano thing??  never used that b4..?
<tyyy> ok im willing to do it
<tyyy> just how please?
<thebosch-NL> iemand NL ??
<epimeth> CaBlGuY: sudo runs as root, nano is a text editor
<Emess> CaBlGuY: its a text editor, like pico
<epimeth> CaBlGuY: but 10^2 times smaller
<CaBlGuY> Hmm  never used that to open my sources list b4..  just had like sudo etc/whatever..
<epimeth> ohmygod... I can't believe I just said that
<Emess> same here
<BluesKaj> yup llutz has it , CaBlGuY meditbuntu
<thebosch-NL> iemand die kan helpen met een ATI kaart
<epimeth> CaBlGuY: sudo just runs as root... you have to specify a program, too :-)
<tyyy> so can you help me with that swap thingy
<epimeth> !de | thebosch-NL
<ubotu> thebosch-NL: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<CaBlGuY> epimeth,  yea..  kinda know what sudo is.. ;)
<CaBlGuY> just need to remember how to open gedit so I can save my sources list..
<epimeth> gedit?
<sivaji> tyyy sudo swapon /home/swapfile
<epimeth> blasphemer!
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<raylu> if i've built something from source and used make install on it, how would i remove it?
<CaBlGuY> wait..   or is it..  fstab..
<CaBlGuY> like I said..  been a while..
<sivaji> tyyy mkswap /home/swapfile
<epimeth> CaBlGuY: alt+f2 kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<sivaji> echo "/home/swapfile     none swap 0 0 " >> /etc/fstab
<epimeth> CaBlGuY: or in ubuntu, whatever opens the run dialog and then gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<CaBlGuY> there.. lemme try that one..
<epimeth> CaBlGuY: fstab are your mountpoints.  "fs" (filesystem) "tab" (tab delimited file... like inittab :-))
<CaBlGuY> ok that last one worked...  the gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  :)
<epimeth> not that I *really* have anything agaist you being here... but why are you here if you are using ubuntu?
<sivaji> tyyy last command show me what u output u get for this "swapon -s"
<raylu> livecd?
<BluesKaj> ok ,yer on gnome, CaBlGuY kdesu kate is for KDE
<raylu> if i've built something from source and used make install on it, how would i remove it?
<epimeth> BluesKaj: I told him that already :-p
<sivaji> tyyy are u there ?
<epimeth> raylu: rm :-)
<BluesKaj> ok epimeth :)
<raylu> rm what? the files it installed?
<Jucato> raylu: "make uninstall"
<raylu> never defined in the makefil
<CaBlGuY> alllrighty..   now lets try the apt-get install googleearth./..  :p
<epimeth> BluesKaj: you just don't trust me!
* epimeth cries in the corner
<Jucato> raylu: in the same directory where you ran "make install"
<BluesKaj> hehe
<raylu> though it is comprehensive and has make packages for a billion systems
<epimeth> CaBlGuY: sudo apt-get update
<raylu> make uninstall doesn't work
<CaBlGuY> ummm  yea..  forgot that part..  :p
<Jucato> raylu: you can only run "make uninstall" in the same directory where you ran "make install". that is, in the directory where the Makefile is
<epimeth> CaBlGuY: and don't forget, its sudo apt-get install Googleearth
<raylu> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<BluesKaj> google earth is also available on the google site if you want to compile it
<llutz> ^^ if uninstall is defined
<yutdr> hi all
<llutz> raylu: that's why you never should use "make install" :)
<raylu> T.T
<raylu> but it was a lib that another program needed
<raylu> how else would it be recognized
<yutdr> is there a log file in kubuntu which has information about the last system crash(freeze)
<CaBlGuY> roger that epimeth   ;)
<llutz> raylu: use at least checkinstall to build a .deb
<CaBlGuY> ok, I keep getting broken packeges error..
<CaBlGuY> Ummmm  this one..  -->  2.4-1ubuntu12.3    whatever that is
<yutdr> is there a log file in kubuntu which has information about the last system crash(freeze)
<raylu> m. that doesn't sound important :P
<epimeth> sudo apt-get autoclean maybe?
<raylu> what are you trying to do to that package?
<raylu> autoclean for who?
<CaBlGuY> nope..
<epimeth> CaBlGuY, but that was before I saw what package it is
<CaBlGuY> ok wait..
<epimeth> CaBlGuY: try reinstalling it maybe?
<CaBlGuY> woould be sudo apt-get install libc6    yes?
<yutdr> hallo?
<epimeth> CaBlGuY: that sounds like a good place for libc6 to hide in... google the package tho
<BluesKaj> aha dependencies , CaBlGuY
<raylu> what's CaBlGuY doing to the package?
<Goaxer> Hi, i cant boot kubuntu 7.04 on my hp dv6129 laptop, im new on linux, who can help?
<epimeth> raylu: he's getting a broken packages error
<raylu> ...
<BluesKaj> are you using adept or apt , CaBlGuY?
<raylu> but...what is he doing...to...the...package...
<CaBlGuY> BluesKaj,  command line
<raylu> broken package errors don't just popup in the terminal
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, did you add the repos to your sources list?
<CaBlGuY> yes'm...
<raylu> why would repos matter if he has a broken package...
<BluesKaj> ok do yo have synaptic installed
<Pupeno_> How do I find the version of a kubuntu only having the file system (not running it)?
<Goaxer> I tried tu use acpi=off but it didnt help
<BluesKaj> ?
<CaBlGuY> yes BluesKaj ..
<CaBlGuY> try it then??
<raylu> Goaxer, error message?
<BluesKaj> use synaptic
<CaBlGuY> ok..  gimme a sec..
<Goaxer> yes
<raylu> goa
<raylu> Goaxer, what is the error message =\
<Jucato> Pupeno_: cat /etc/issue
<llutz> Pupeno_: mount it, check /mnt/etc/lsb_release
<Goaxer> something about hardware, i dont know
<Jucato> llutz: you mean lsb-release, right
<llutz> Jucato: i meant, sry
<llutz> Pupeno_: mount it, check /mnt/etc/lsb-release
<Goaxer> in past acpi=helped
<Goaxer> but now i need to use linux, and acpi=off didn't help :/
<Pupeno_> thanks.
<CaBlGuY> says libc6 has unresolved dependencies...
<Goaxer> writes can't load kernel image or something like this
<llutz> Jucato: lsb_release (app) reads lsb-release(file).... stupid :(
<CaBlGuY> this was in the error box...   "googleearth:
<CaBlGuY>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.5-0ubuntu1) but 2.4-1ubuntu12.3 is to be installed"
<BluesKaj> cabok in the terminal  'sudo aptitude install googleearth'
<CaBlGuY> then it won't let me install google earth
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, in the terminal  'sudo aptitude install googleearth'
<Goaxer> Help somebody, tomorrow test for me about linux in college
<CaBlGuY> k..  gimme a sec...
<Goaxer> writes can't load kernel image or something like this
<BluesKaj> ok
<Goaxer> whats wrong?
<CaBlGuY> ok BluesKaj  now what???
<Emess_> ok, X has completely died, is there a way to get the file off the installation cd to fix the config? teh box has no internet connection yet
<Goaxer> oh shit i forgot to type "live" before acpi=off :D
<Scunizi> I occationally run the KDE desktop on my ubuntu gnome install.  I like kontact and I've set organizer up to use Evo's calendar data.  But korganizer screws up all the item of appointments. Is there a solution to this?
<PhinnFort> Scunizi: don't use Evolution?
<Scunizi> *times of appointments.
<PhinnFort> Scunizi: or ask in #kde
<CaBlGuY> Emess,   you could try a fresh "re-install"...
<Jucato> actually, #kontact for KDE-PIM stuf
<tyyy> shit froze again
<tyyy> is there any log file available?
<Scunizi> PhinnFort,  gee thanks.. I thought someone here in ubuntu land might be able to help with a kubuntu / ubuntu issue.. Not so?
<tyyy> where i can track down the couse of my system crash?
<pingveno> I'm having trouble getting aiff files to work in Amarok. It says that there is "No suitable dmux plugin." I dug through its dependencies and found that ffmpeg outputs "Error while parsing header" on aiff files.
<Scunizi> Thanks Jucato..
<CaBlGuY> Scunizi,   you could just un-install the KDE but leave or re-install Kontact once you get back into Gnome..
<pingveno> any ideas on where the problem is?
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, did it install ?
<CaBlGuY> BluesKaj,  I think  it did but, it's not on my menu...
<tyyy> is there any kernel related irc channel more like for troubleshooting?
<_Bud> tyyy,Have you replaced CR2032 battery on motherboard?
<tyyy> ?
<tyyy> i dont have any
<tyyy> at least i think so
<BluesKaj> relogin CaBlGuY
<tyyy> im having a vgn-u70p handheld device from sony
<CaBlGuY> close my session and come back on?
<Jucato> tyyy: #ubuntu-kernel
<_Bud> what kind of machine do you have?
<CaBlGuY> BluesKaj, ?
<CaBlGuY> close my session and come back on?
<tyyy> thx
<CaBlGuY> ok, I'm taken that's what ya meant so, brb
<tyyy> anybody alse an idea what is cousing my crash?
<Contrast83> Greets, everyone... Does anyone know how to get rid of EVERYTHING associated with a program when you uninstall it in the package manager? I've already "completely removed" them, and I'm still finding .desktop files, configuration files and folders, etc., scattered throughout my system.
<CaBlGuY> K, BluesKaj    still not on my menu...  feel like I'm missin somethin..   :/
<tyyy> ok please help i want to try and see if it is the swap partition like somebody mentioned before, and would like to create a swap partition please help
<marko_> hey
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, googleearth in the terminal
<CaBlGuY> K..
<marko_> i wanna know what this command do cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep MH
<marko_> :D
<marko_> does anyone know ?
<tyyy> it will delete your cpu physically
<llutz> lol
<dasnipa> it looks in the cpuinfo file and searches it for 'MH'
<CaBlGuY> BluesKaj,  command not found..
<CaBlGuY> marko_,  I bet u can tell us.. :p
<dasnipa> marko_: it looks in the cpuinfo file and searches it for 'MH'
<llutz> marko_: reads tact-frequency  in MHz from cpuinfo
<marko_> i don't know so I'm asking cause a friend told me i should do it but he is so... a little evil
<marko_> so i can't trust him
<marko_> properly:DD
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<dasnipa> marko_: it wont do anything bad
<marko_> ok:D
<CaBlGuY> marko_,  run it..  it's fine
<dasnipa> marko_: besides to screw up that file it would have to be run as sudo
<tyyy> oh yes it will, it will delete your cpu physically
<marko_> tyyy, stfu dude
<marko_> thanks guys:D
<dasnipa> something like sudo echo ' ' > /proc/cpuinfo
<marko_> I'm going now c'ya:)
<CaBlGuY> LMAO  @ tyyy
<CaBlGuY> :-|
<CaBlGuY> dam kidz..
<dasnipa> indeed
<tyyy> marko dont take it so serious be bit more frankly
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, search for it in konqueror
<CaBlGuY> K..  BluesKaj  gimma  SEC..
<tyyy> ok now somebody help me with sudo rm -r /
<tyyy> lol
<tyyy> ok back to serious
<tyyy> ok please help i want to try and see if it is the swap partition like somebody mentioned before, and would like to create a swap partition please help
<CaBlGuY> K BluesKaj   not there..
<D_Cent> hi
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, the only thing left is to go to the google site and download the tar file
<D_Cent> i have a problem with my sidewinder force feedback pro joystick. i cannot configure it. /dev/input/js0 or /dev/js0 doesn't exist and if i create it, i get this message: "no such device"
<monfis> jak sie nazywa polski czat
<CaBlGuY> BluesKaj,  ok but, why didn't it put it on my menu when I installed it??
<D_Cent> i've tried out so much tutorials, but nothing helped
<CaBlGuY> and is it something to do with that libc6 file?
<BluesKaj> it didn't install , otherwise konqueror would have found it
* buz is confused, on a totally new feisty install, i get hda4
<buz> instead of sda4???
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, it didn't install , otherwise konqueror would have found it
<CaBlGuY> ok..  so, I should try to re-install that libc6 file then..  yes??
<D_Cent> i've loaded the following kernel-modules: sidewinder, joydev, joydump, analog, gameport, emu10k1-gp, evdev and iforce
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, gimme a min
<CaBlGuY> BluesKaj,  K..
<asfak_> can i have my image on bootloader ? any helpful links ?
<tyyy> can somebody help with swap?
<CaBlGuY> BluesKaj,  I'm re-installing that file..  see what happens..
<BluesKaj> ok CaBlGuY , good
<llutz> tyyy: do you have free space on hdd?
<tyyy> is there any other irc channel where i can get help with system troubleshooting and kernel crash system crash etc...?
<khadija> please is there any way to install samba without connection
<khadija> ?
<tyyy> ah lutz thx, yes i think so
<llutz> tyyy: if so, just create a new partition, set the type to swap
<Emess_> awesome, xi is fixed now
<tyyy> with what can i do that?
<llutz> tyyy: sudo cfdisk /dev/your.disk
<Emess> iv got a windows box that connects to teh internet with wifi, and i want kubuntu to use that wifi connection over a cat5 cable, any way to do that without samba?
<BluesKaj> ok CaBlGuY , http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html ...dl the .bin file
<llutz> tyyy: but why a partition? swap-files work fine
<Emess> kinda need the internet on it
<tyyy> somebody told me
<tyyy> that that could e the couse for my crash
<khadija>  please is there any way to install samba without connection like download a package
<CaBlGuY> Grrrrr  this is gettin under my skin now...
<llutz> tyyy: swap-partition has advantages only if you use more than one linux-installation on your pc so they can share it
<tyyy> but actually im doubting to
<llutz> tyyy: swap causes crashs? i doubt too
<tyyy> i dont have more then kubunto on my thingy
<CaBlGuY> BluesKaj,  what do I do with the .bin file once I get it?
<tyyy> kubuntu
<tyyy> is there any log i can check?
<llutz> tyyy: /var/log/syslog, /var/log/messages
<tyyy> i checked that but it seems like hrmm
<tyyy> prolly i just dont get it
<khadija> please is there any way to install samba without connection
<tyyy> if i paste it somewhere
<epimeth> khadija: without connection to internet?
<tyyy> could you see if there is something bothereing or cousing it?
<llutz> tyyy: i doubt that too, sry :)
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, right click on it , make executable if necessary... then cd to the file in the terminal and type ./  in front of the file name ...i'tll bring up an install wizard
<tyyy> its just freezing sometimes after a while
<tyyy> and i dont know why
<tyyy> i cant do anything else then reset
<llutz> tyyy: thermal trouble?
* epimeth calls the pun police
<epimeth> _4strO: Success?
<tyyy> if it was then i couldnt restart again and let the machine run for about the same time again or longer as much as i understand theremal problems
<CaBlGuY> BluesKaj,  change the .bin to .exe? or no?
<llutz> tyyy: bad memory (RAM)
<tyyy> i checked the ram 3 times
<epimeth> CaBlGuY: .exe is a windows executable, .bin is (usually) a linux one
<llutz> tyyy: memtest for longer 48h
<tyyy> well thats what i did
<ben_> how many sticks do you hav?
<_4strO> epimeth: success for what ?
<CaBlGuY> thanks epimeth  for clearin that up..   *eye roll*
<tyyy> but it passed
<CaBlGuY> :p
<llutz> tyyy: hmmm, no idea then.
<tyyy> hrmm sledge hammer?
<tyyy> lol
<ben_> tyy: how many sticks do you have?
<llutz> tyyy: ati or nvidia-drivers?
<tyyy> intel
<llutz> tyyy: should work fine too
<epimeth> _4strO: <a href="/forex-trade.html">
<epimeth> ack?!?
<ben_> tyyy: how many sticks of ram do you have?
<tyyy> just one
<ben_> oh
<ben_> b/c i
<epimeth> _4strO: why isn't the "copy" working????
<ben_> b/c i've tested 2 sticks of ram dual channel together and got no erros and then done them individually and found errors
<epimeth> _4strO: chanserv said "_4str
<epimeth> _4strO: O has left the server. (Success).
<ben_> i'm trying to compile madwifi from the source code but i get errors
<ben_> http://nopaste.ch/a15376450597c65.html
<_4strO> i dont know what you're talking about
<_4strO> it was just a ghost connection :p
<CaBlGuY> BluesKaj, should the command be sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin  ???
<epimeth> CaBlGuY: in that case... change that to "no. under no circumstances should you change it to .exe" :-p
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, yes
<CaBlGuY> so it would be sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin    if so, it's saying command not found.,..
<BluesKaj> don't change it to exe ...just make sure it's executable in properties
<tyyy> can the couse adept be?
<BluesKaj> ok CaBlGuY, you have to install build-essential
<epimeth> CaBlGuY: oohhh... lol... misunderstood your question... yea, you have to chmod a+x GoogleEarthLinux.bin in order to make it executable
<CaBlGuY> *sigh*...  okey dokey...  gimme a sec.  :p
<CaBlGuY> epimeth,  b THERE   that's what I was lookin for..
<CaBlGuY> Ummmm ok.,.,   that didn't work..  :/
<CaBlGuY> dam..  I it wasn't this hard to install on my desktop...
<marrk> dma_timer_expiry dma status == 0x61 rings a bell with someone?
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, have you installed build-essential ?
<CaBlGuY> Ummm   no sir..  :p
<CaBlGuY> gimme a sec..
<arkygeek> hi all
<marrk> i have huge boot times
<marrk> and i get the same error a lot of times in my logs
* BluesKaj wonders if CaBlGuY has kubuntu-desktop
<marrk> 06/05/2007 06:14:25 PM	marrk-desktop	kernel	[   24.826407]   hda:<4>hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x61
<arkygeek> i am running sidux, a debian sid based distro - can i change my repos and switch it to ubuntu?
<arkygeek> with a d-u i mean?
* CaBlGuY wonders if I have to answer that..  :p
<jean-benoit> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
* epimeth wonders about the sort of people they have moding at bash.org
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<CaBlGuY> ok..
* CaBlGuY installed build-essential
<DJFrankie> hey when i try to install windows server 2003 sp2 on my server it says: you will need to return to setup in order to install windows choosing dynamic update during setupid will possibly remedy this error what to do now?
<llutz> DJFrankie: join win-channel and aks there
<llutz> aks
<llutz> ask
<DJFrankie> win channel
<DJFrankie> is that from ubuntu too?
<DJFrankie> !win
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJFrankie> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<CaBlGuY> DJFrankie,  here...
<llutz> DJFrankie: win = windows = microsoft = wrong place here to ask
<CaBlGuY> #windows
<CaBlGuY> jin that
<CaBlGuY> *join
<epimeth> !equivalents
<DJFrankie> o i am there
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<DJFrankie> thx
<CaBlGuY> word
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, try the bin file now
<CaBlGuY> BluesKaj,  roger that...   doin the chmod right?
<BluesKaj> never use it
<msemtd_> um, quick question: is it safe to remove the lvm2 package on feisty?
<tyyy> well ok something different, did anybody try japanese input system with openoffice?
<tyyy> or yet better any body got it running?
<CaBlGuY> so far so good BluesKaj    ;)
<epimeth> CaBlGuY: what about meeeee! BluesKaj *always* gets the thanks!
<epimeth> not my fault I'm at work and only catch half the problems
* epimeth sniffles
<CaBlGuY> heeh...   ok ok..  thanks epimeth  for umm  helpin out..
<CaBlGuY> there.. :D
<BluesKaj> epimeth, wait...it ain't over yet :)
<CaBlGuY> yea..  see..
<epimeth> yay!
<CaBlGuY> ok, it's running but I think I may need to update my openGL or DL an olpenGL driver..
<epimeth> CaBlGuY: that I can't help you with :-p
<CaBlGuY> see..   I bet BluesKaj  can..  so :p
<BluesKaj> what graphics card CaBlGuY?
<CaBlGuY> BluesKaj, ummm  lemme take a look..   I'm usin a laptop by the way..   Toshiba somethin or another..
<CaBlGuY> ok, whats the command to see what Vid card ya got??
<nixternal> lspci
<nixternal> lspci |grep VGA
<nixternal> that will give you exactly what you are looking for
<khadija> hi all
<CaBlGuY> ok BluesKaj    I got a Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/XP....
<khadija>  please is there any way to install samba without connection
<khadija> "sudo apt-get install samba"
<khadija> this command oblige the user to connect to the internet
<c1|freaky> is there thunderbird 2.0 for kubuntu?
<JuJuBee> Trying to upgrade from dapper to feisty... Cant get past metacity error... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/metacity-common_1%3a2.18.2-0ubuntu1.1_all.deb (--unpack):
<JuJuBee> What to do?
<khadija> somebody is there????
<khadija> i have a archive but i coudn't install it?
<llutz> khadija: sudo dpkg -i archive.deb
<CaBlGuY> yea, that's the only way I would know to install khadija
<llutz> khadija: but it will fail if you don't have all dependend packages too
<JuJuBee> Any suggestions for my error on metacity?
<llutz> JuJuBee: download again
<JuJuBee> Shoudl I remove it from the archives and do the dist-upgrade again?
<llutz> JuJuBee: try just do reinstall this package
<JuJuBee> llutz : error... E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<JuJuBee> I tried teh apt-get -f install and it failed as well...
<llutz> JuJuBee: broken package maybe?
<JuJuBee> I guess.  What do I do about it?
<JuJuBee> should I apt-get remove metacity and try to continue?
<khadija> I test the command but the system gives me thismessage
<khadija> Des erreurs ont t rencontres pendant l'excution:
<khadija>  samb
<khadija> how resolve it
<khadija> how can i resolve it
<khadija> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<khadija> i need help
<khadija> how can i install samba
<khadija> i want to share folder in windows
<CaBlGuY> so, BluesKaj  any help on updating the drivers??
<trpr> khadija: sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<trpr> khadija: then you can mount your windows shares with the smbmount command.. ie sudo smbmount //somecomputer/someshare /some/local/directory
<ubuntu_> hello
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, try the google-linux search for the drivers http://www.google.com/linux
<ubuntu_> how do i enable r/w on ntfs drives ?
<BluesKaj> bbl
<JuJuBee> Can someone give me a hand with dist-upgrade... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24270/  metacity problem... dapper -> feisty
<sercik> ubuntu_ you need to install ntfs-config
<jujimufu> I have downloaded gnome-bluetooth, bluez, gammu and wammu, and I have set up gammurc to have a pin, namely 5432. But when I run wammu and it detects my phone, on my phone I am asked whether I want a connection with the computer. I say yes, and it asks for a password. I put the password I have pre-arranged, but it says "connection failed". Any ideas?
<sercik> and then you can use it to enable rw
<ubuntu_> oh, ok
<ubuntu_> know anything about persistant livecd ?
<khadija>  <trpr>  the problem is that the second computer dosn't have connection
<khadija> to net
<khadija> i download it a package
<khadija> how can i install it?
<trpr> khadija: second computer is the linux computer? if you dled a .deb you can install it w/ dpkg -i <file>
<trpr> but i'm not entirely clear on what the problem is
<marrk> hmmm
<khadija> yeah in the second i have kubuntu also
<marrk> can anyone help with : hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x61
<llutz> khadija: samba installed on the second pc?
<khadija> no isn't installed
<khadija> i want to configure it
<hyper__ch> any economist here?
<ubuntu_> what are the main differences between ubuntu 6.04 and fawn ? (any reason why not to use the earlier version ?
<llutz> khadija: try "sudo aptitude download samba" on your pc with internet. after aptitude is finished, copy the downloaded files to the second pc and install them with dpkg -i
<Emess> hey, iv got a windows box with wifi and i need to share that connection with kubuntu over lan, anyway to do that? kubuntu currently has no internet connection
<marrk> I have long boottimes with this error message: hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x61
<marrk> anyone knows something about it?
<ubuntu_> know anything about persistant livecd ?
<ubuntu_> what are the main differences between ubuntu 6.04 and fawn ? (any reason why not to use the earlier version ?
<ubuntu_> ?
<ubuntu_> am i lagging ?
<khadija> [17:18]  <llutz> khadija: samba installed on the second pc?
<khadija> [17:18]  <khadija> no isn't installed
<khadija> [17:18]  <khadija> i want to configure it
<khadija> [17:19]  <khadija> but i don't have connection
<khadija> [17:20]  <khadija> dpkg -i <file>.deb but dos'nt work
<trpr> ubuntu_: i think one is the long term support release (6.06 or something). and no, i don't think there is any reason not to use the earlier version
<llutz> khadija: how do you want to configure it, if it isn't installed?
<Emess> ubuntu_: use dapper if you want, feisty is just newer and prettier
<trpr> i am confused how you plan on using it w/out network between the two pcs? maybe i am confused and its just internet the second pc is missing, not network
<khadija> how can I install it
<trpr> ubuntu_: *repeats* i think one is the long term support release (6.06 or something). and no, i don't think there is any reason not to use the earlier version
<darryl> Any of your guys got  PPTP working with Kubuntu?
<SilentDis> hello :)
<SilentDis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<khadija> <trpr> so how can i install it?
<trpr> khadija: get the samba package and the smbfs package and any other dependencies they need. transfer them to the pc without internet somehow and install them with 'sudo dpkg <filename> ...
<JuJuBee> Can someone please help me?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24270/  I can't get past this error in dist-upgrade.
<ubuntu_> ?
<Dr_willis> Hmmm
<trpr> khadija: if the second pc had interent this wouldn't be such a pain. you could just apt-get the packages and be ready to go
<trpr> speaking of which, they are probably on the cd
<SilentDis> aargh, stupid question, i'd like to have Konversation pass URL clicks to my already open instance of Konqueror, rather than open a new one.  where is the setting?
<khadija> ok i get and i will transfert it with usb
<khadija> i will dwonload the deb package
<jujimufu> I have downloaded gnome-bluetooth, bluez, gammu and wammu, and I have set up gammurc to have a pin, namely 5432. But when I run wammu and it detects my phone, on my phone I am asked whether I want a connection with the computer. I say yes, and it asks for a password. I put the password I have pre-arranged, but it says "connection failed". Any ideas?
<SilentDis> jujimufu: I don't have much experience with wammu, might be best to check out that project's official help channels...
<SilentDis> !wammu | jujimufu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wammu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darryl> Any of your guys got  PPTP working with Kubuntu? I almost have it working, but I get the "Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP" - anyone here know how to work around that?
<jujimufu> SilentDis: I don't see any channels... bah...
<SilentDis> jujimufu: phone db for wammu: http://cihar.com/gammu/phonedb -- wiki http://www.gammu.org/wiki/index.php?title=Gammu:Wammu
<jujimufu> !gammu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gammu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jujimufu> SilentDis: thanks
<SilentDis> jujimufu: nt.  sorry i couldn't be more help
<eeos> how do you update kdevelop to 3.4.1? I cannot find the repository!
<jujimufu> SilentDis: no worries.
<darryl> Any of your guys got  PPTP working with Ubuntu? I almost have it working, but I get the "Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP" - anyone here know how to work around that?
<eeos> they do not appear to be anywhere on the website.
<ks_> halo
<nosrednaekim> 'lo
<der_messias> hi
<SilentDis> eeos: looks like current for kdevelop for Kubuntu 7.04 is 3.4.0 branch.  are you looking for gutsy dev stuff by chance? (#ubuntu+1)
<eeos> SilentDis: nope, they released 3.4.1 few days ago with kubuntu 704 packages, but cannot find their repository anymore
<SilentDis> eeos: http://www.kdevelop.org/index.html?filename=3.4/download.html - the download page for the kdevelop project might help
<SilentDis> eeos: yep, looks like they have repos listed there
<eeos> SilentDis: it is an outright mess there
<eeos> SilentDis: looking at it trying to make sense of the field
<sercik> someone can help me to pair a bluetooth device?
<jujimufu> sercik: what phone do you have and what applications are you using?
<SilentDis> eeos: in the Binaries section of that page, just under the first table, is where it lists the repos
<eeos> SilentDis: it looks they have releaed the binaries for 610
<sercik> i have a k700i ericsson
<eeos> SilentDis: but not for 704
<sercik> and for now i haven't installed applications
<eeos> SilentDis: and they are in the kde 356 repository
<sercik> i have bluettoth icon on systray
<eeos> SilentDis: instead of 357
<eeos> SilentDis: :(
<SilentDis> eeos: sounds like rather than using the tool, it might be better to offer some of your time to help clean up their website.  LOL
<eeos> SilentDis: well, you cannot get involved i all open source project on the planet, can you?
<SilentDis> eeos: no, you surely can't lol
<Haffe> Hmmm.
<eeos> SilentDis: so I have to content myself with all I am doing :P
<jordo23> Is it possible to run Konversation minimized at startup?
<Haffe> I have a programing question. I have read 'Structure and interpretation of Computer Programs 3/e' what would be the next book to read in progresion?
<SilentDis> jordo23: having it startup isn't too hard, add a symlink to /usr/bin/konversation in ~/.kde/Autostart.  as for getting it to start in the tray and only in the tray, i'm not so sure...
<eeos> have a nice evening everybody!
<epimeth> Haffe: depending on the language, a Bruce Eckel book
* eeos is away: Gone away for now.
<nosrednaekim> SilentDis: I think thats a command line option
<epimeth> Haffe: www.mindview.net
<jordo23> SilentDis: Yeah....that's what I am shooting for.....why is this never added to Konversation or an option in the config?  It is with most other KDE GUI programs...
<SilentDis> jordo23: how about starting it, closing it's main window, then saving session in KDE?
<epimeth> SilentDis: thats what we call a "workaround"
<jordo23> SilentDis: Doesn't work.....when logon happens it maximizes...
<epimeth> ohhh... keeping it closed... gotcha
<jordo23> ya
<SilentDis> epimeth: agreed on that comment :P
<SilentDis> jordo23: darnit!  lol
<epimeth> SilentDis: I'm good with workarounds... seems like half of what Ido is a workaround... god I hate it when "time is of the essence"
<Mich> hi
<SilentDis> Mich: not yet...  *snicker*
<SilentDis> Mich: oh, the greeting, not my current state.  sorry.  hi!
<epimeth> wow... http://bash.org/?73148
* epimeth is worried about SilentDis's passive aggressive tendancies
<SilentDis> eh?
<eagles0513875> what will allow me to decode wma files
* epimeth points out that all stoners are constantly passive aggressive
<epimeth> !wma | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> epimeth, what's with the contradictory psychobabble :)
<epimeth> BluesKaj: I'm a stoner myself :-p
<maarch> hi
<epimeth> BluesKaj: but don't tell anyone
<epimeth> maarch: hello
<maarch> i need some help with mount an external ntfs hard drive in linux kubuntu
<maarch> the device is recognized and i am able to mount it manually
<maarch> how can i do to be able to mount it by double clickin the popup that appears when it is plugged in?
<SilentDis> maarch: a usb drive i assume?
<maarch> yes it is
<BluesKaj> epimeth, nothing wrong with a lil toke now & then  ;> )
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> Just installed Kubuntu 6.10 on my machine
<maarch> hi x_link
<x_link> 7.04 cd didn't work =/
* epimeth starts jamming to sublime - smoke two joints
<x_link> That was  my last cd.
<x_link> Anyway
<x_link> I have been using Debian otherwise
<jujimufu> x_link: well, what about re-burning the ISO?
<x_link> jujimufu: It's not a CD-rw =/
<x_link>  /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<jujimufu> x_link: oh, and you don't have any other CD's?
<x_link> When I did that in Debian then X got killed and I came to CLI
<x_link> But in Kubuntu that doesn't happen?
<x_link> jujimufu: No =/
<jujimufu> x_link: you can upgrade to feisty by doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, I think. You can check the ubuntu forums for more details.
<x_link> I want to install the nvidia driver, so how do I kill X and come to CLI?
<maarch> go into tty1
<jujimufu> x_link: ctrl+alt+f2?
<x_link> jujimufu: Okej.
<SilentDis> x_link: after killing kdm, drop to tty1 (ctrl-alt-f1)
<maarch> killall x
<x_link> hmm
<SilentDis> x_link: or, f2, all the way to f6 in fact hehe :)
<eXistenz> when in kubuntu console I get ^[[D instead of moving left, when pressing the left arrow key, what might cause this?
<epimeth> x_link: or you can just ctl_alt_f1/2/3/4/5 and not have to close x
<epimeth> get back to x by alt_f7
<minty> hi any one good with beryl
<SilentDis> eXistenz: <ot>I saw the movie you're named after.  that was a trip.  :D</ot>
<x_link> epimeth: You kill X to install the nvidia driver
<epimeth> x_link: that would be correct
<epimeth> best to not kill, but nicely shut down tho
<jujimufu> guys, what repos do you have to add to sources.list in order to install beryl? I have it installed already, I don't need to install it, I just want to know because I have forgotten.
<jujimufu> And I don't know which ones are official and which ones are not, in sources.list
<SilentDis> jujimufu: kubuntu 7.04?
<epimeth> x_link:  so log off, ctrl+alt into a cli, then sudo /etc/init/kdm stop
<epimeth> x_link: then you should be able to install the drivers
<x_link> epimeth: okej
<epimeth> x_link: remember to back up your xorg.conf first!
<epimeth> I hope he saw that...
<llp78> jujimufu: mmunity maintained (Universe) and Non-free (Multiverse) boxes.
<pfein> in kmail, is there a way to delete from local folders & bypass the trash?
<epimeth> shift+del
<epimeth> I guess
<jujimufu> llp78: thanks
<ubuntu_> list
<pfein> epimeth: huh
<epimeth> pfein: instead of just deleting, press shift while you're doing it... that should permanently delete instead of sending to trash
<pfein> epimeth: yup, so it did.
<goban> whyso@whyso-desktop:~/_spe$ speYou need to install at least wxPython v2.5.4.1 to run SPE. python-wxgtk2.8 is already the newest version. help???
<pfein> was just surprised I couldn't find it on the menus ;-) makes sense tho - like konq.
<pfein> thx
<BluesKaj> !tuxfamily
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuxfamily - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Small_Mac> could someone tell me how to get rid of/uninstall the 2.6.20-15 kernel that shows at boot screen so i only have the -16 version left, i could just edit grub menu file, but i wanted to get rid of it, especially since i don't know how big a file the old kernel is
<BluesKaj> !edit-grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edit-grub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<llp78> Small_Mac: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=459901
<Small_Mac> thx BluesKaj and llp78
<BluesKaj> llp78, http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/16701
<bridget_> i have a problem loading the live cd. It says no errors yet when it gets to setting up networks it just stops. any ideas why?
<BluesKaj> err Small_Mac http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/16701
<Small_Mac> thx again BluesKaj =)
<llp78> BluesKaj: when you edit grub you dont actually remove the kernel, but rather hide it from grub - he asked about removing it
<BluesKaj> Small_Mac, hhmm, don't think that page is gonna help you'
<llp78> this page will http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=459901
<BluesKaj> llp78, yeah it's dangerous removing kernels :)
<BluesKaj> even old ones
<llp78> not if you follow the guide
<Small_Mac> ic, how big is each kernel anyway
<llp78> i would just leave it - can see it taken up much room anyway
<Small_Mac> cuz i don't mind letting it sit there and just edit it outta the grub
<Small_Mac> cool, is there a rough number for the size?
<llp78> cant see it **
<llp78> 50mb
<Small_Mac> ya
<Small_Mac> cool i'll just leave it in peace
<Small_Mac> hopefully that'll leave me in peace in return har har
<Small_Mac> and thx to both u guys again =)
<BluesKaj> Small_Mac, llp78 one can edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst but that's dangerous too
<Small_Mac> BluesKaj ya but i messed with the grub yesterday and i did ok, so i think i'm more encouraged to do that today lol
<llp78> yep - i had grub issues
<Small_Mac> BluesKaj right now i'm thinking of just commenting out the old kernel lines with #
<rui> hi guys
<BluesKaj> I was able to restore hidden grub menu using it tho just commented the hiddenmenu line out
<rui> I have one big issue i can't install java
<llp78> lost vista when installed kubuntu - took about to weeks to get it duel booting - dont know why though havent used vista sinice
<Small_Mac> hehe
<BluesKaj> yes , Small_Mac , commenting out is agood idea
<Small_Mac> cool, alrights, i'll go try that out
<llp78> take a backup first
<Small_Mac> ya
<Small_Mac> good point =)
<Small_Mac> woulda forgot lol
<Cavallek> what should I use for antivir
<bridget_> i have a problem loading the live cd. It says no errors yet when it gets to setting up networks it just stops. any ideas why?
<llp78> bridget_: what type of network do you have ?
<bridget_> lip78: Wireless and Wired, just not plugged in during install.
<Small_Mac> is there someway to create an icon on the panel bar that links to a folder? (trying to have a squeaky clean desktop)
<Admiral_Chicago> Cavallek: no need. you have linux
<Admiral_Chicago> Cavallek: if you feel paranoid, check out this link
<Admiral_Chicago> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<bridget_> lip78: My wireless is a dell 1390 :)
<Cavallek> Admiral_Chicago, yeah. But my friend told me that he has send to one friend an email for which one he didnt know. And it said to me that it was virus ... Dunno I will try this
<llp78> bridget_: its ot to be the wireless, but sorry i havent a clue
<trpr> Cavallek: linux doesn't need any virus. if some company is trying to sell it to you, its not worth the purchase
<bridget_> lip78: Okay. Thanks.
<trpr> antivrisu that is
<Small_Mac> my wireless works flawlessly with feisty, it's like the connection is stronger now
<trpr> bah. *curses fingers*
<Small_Mac> so glad i upgraded lol
<bridget_> Dell 1390 the BEST wireless card for.........................nothing.... hehehe
<Small_Mac> trpr we don't need virus protection is that only because there's significantly less existing viruses written for linux, or that linux somehow jus kill virus, (ya newbie question)
<llp78> bridget_: your wireless card is not supported - check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=459901
<trpr> Small_Mac: linux is just a hostile environment. ive read there are 'proof of concept' linux viruses, but none of them are really practical or a threat.
<Small_Mac> trpr cool thx
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> can anyone point me to a filesharing howto for linux, i want to share files between a virtual machine (XP in Virtualbox) and the host(feisty)
<minty> any1 good with beryl?
<iarwain_> hiya, can anyone help me with a mass-renaming? i have files called something_01 something_02 something_10 etc. I'd like to name them like this: something_001 something_002 etc. How do i do this?
<BluesKaj> !beryl | minty
<ubotu> minty: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Ace2016> minty: i use beryl
<Ace2016> iarwain_: use krename, in the repos
<iarwain_> Ace2016: i'll give that a shot, thanks!
<trpr> ooh. neat. i was going to suggest some bash scripting but this looks much easier
<iarwain_> trpr: well, i like bash scripting, care to tell me? =)
<hendaus> hiya all
<Ace2016> gi
<Ace2016> Hi
<iarwain_> Ace2016: i am not that good with GUI's.. Can you please help me a bit? (or give konsole commands? :D )
<Ace2016> iarwain_: konsole command for what?
<trpr> iarwain_: err, well you could do it with a for loop that browses over every item in the current directory. for I in *, etc. then for each item you could formulate a new name and then mv the file.. lots of little details which is why i would just use krename
<iarwain_> trpr: ah, seems a bit too complicated then :)
<iarwain_> Ace2016: nvm, trpr answered that question ;D
<Ace2016> iarwain_: oh, sorry, i'm not that good with the command line, which is why i found lots of gui apps to do most things
<Small_Mac>  is there someway to create an icon on the panel bar that links to a folder? (trying to have a squeaky clean desktop)
<Ace2016> Can someone help me setup a samba share?  i've installed it and edited the config file as show,  then what do i do??? how do i start samba??? http://www.go2linux.org/node/98
<epimeth> \quit quit
<trpr> Ace2016: try sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<iarwain_> Ace2016: you start samba with 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart' restarting if samba is already started, so it reloads your smb.conf
<iarwain_> Ace2016: you don't happen to know how to make 2 digits 3 digits? like file01.jpg => file001.jpg? with krename though =)
<trpr> Ace2016: also, after editing your smb.conf file, run 'testparm' to double check the syntax is correct
<Solifugus> Where can I specify a program to start up automatically after boot?
<llp78> Solifugus, system services
<dominik_> hello world
<jetsaredim> how do I switch from blackdown java to sun java?
<Ace2016> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<jetsaredim> Ace2016: how do I switch the firefox plugin?
<simi> hey i am new with kubuntu and i cant get no sound
<Carnage59> hello
<simi> can someone help me
<dominik_> I was wondering if anyone could help me, I have a Kubuntu 6.06 LTS installed, but it has stopped getting updates.
<Small_Mac> simi: hmm ur on feisty? i think i had that on edgy b4, forgot how i did it, but with feisty everything's fine
<Carnage59> # Un shoot-them-up en 3D filaire. Superbe !
<Carnage59> # vegastrike : Simulation de c
<Ace2016> iarwain_: use krename's gui wizard for new users, add the files to the list, next, tell it to rename the input files and to create an undo script, then go to Name: pick custom from the dropdown, give it the part that stays the same, e.g, archive_part, then in suffix: pick number, then change the number of digits, and leave the starting number to zero, that'll do it, it'll make archive_part001.zip (if zip was the original
<Ace2016> extension)
<dominik_> when I use the apt-get command, it says its trying to connect to remote server,  but nothing happens
<simi> small mac: feisty?
<Ace2016> dominik_: sure there are updates? what are you looking for?
<MaTiAz> How do I get rid of Katapult? It's annoying when it pops up when I accidentally press alt and space :|
<dominik_> Ace2016: it stopped updating about 4 months ago
<Ace2016> dominik_: maybe there aren't any updated packages
<Ace2016> trpr: now that samba has been started how do i connect to it from windows?
<dominik_> normally, there used to be icon at the system try to indicate updates and security updates...that doesn't come up anymore
<simi> small mac: what is feisty
<Ace2016> Kubuntu 7.04, codenamed Feisty Fawn
<trpr>  Ace2016: from windows? search for computers or network neighborhood. it will show up like its just another windows machine
<Ace2016> ok thanks
<trpr> Ace2016: there is some more work involved to get pw based login working, but the security level 'share' should work at this point without any more config
<dominik_> I think there must be a problem somewhere, I even installed Kubuntu on another machine, and I can't get updates for that too
<simi> Do anyone know, how i set my sound on kubuntu 6.06?
<payam> no
<Ace2016> simi: set volume? try kmix
<simi> not the volume, the soundcard itself
<iarwain_> Ace2016: got a problem, they still won't line-up correctly, something_10 still comes before something_2 .. that's what i'm trying to correct xD
<simi> there s a red cross over the speaker
<dominik_> thanks guys, nothing is working for me. I will have to go back to Windows
<Ace2016> iarwain_: select something_0 > something_9 then convert them to something_000 to something_010 then do 11 to 99, and your done
<iarwain_> Ace2016: will try, thanks!
<jacques> hi
<Ace2016> hi
<trpr> dominik_: heh. try sudo apt-get update
<jacques> How can I type this symbol in console
<trpr> dominik_: all your sources update correctly?
<Ace2016> jacques: copy and paste?
<Pensacola> is there a way to make kubuntu print in reverse order, last page first
<Pensacola> by default?
<jacques> ~/.kde
<jacques> I can not find it
<simi> help
<jacques> the first one
<simi> heeeeeelp?
<dominik_> I've tried sudo apt-get update it times out
<Ace2016> jacques: thats the same as /home/username/.kde
<Ace2016> jacques: ~ on my keyboard is next to enter above #
<jacques> yes but i want to make autostart beryl
<BluesKaj> dominik_, not all repos are available 24hrs/day
<jacques> I am using an english us keyboard
<trpr> dominik_: ok. you said you have another kubuntu installation? look at /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure each line (source) is the same
<dominik_> they are the same...
<simi> forget about the sound
<rafael> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<trpr> dominik_: and apt-get update hangs? does it recover eventually?
<jacques> ok I found it
<jacques> thank you
<rafael> :)
<simi> another problem:how can i format a harddisk
<dominik_> the second one is a new installation, it hangs too
<dominik_> when it times out, it will return to the prompt
<rafael> alguem ai do brasil ?
<trpr> dominik_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ .. paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file so i can take a look
<simi> spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<dominik_> ok
<llutz> !de|simi
<ubotu> simi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dominik_> wait...
<BluesKaj> !de | simi
<weswh-> when i upgraded to fiesty i lost my trash can - how do i get there?
<usagi__> hi i have live cd issues. when gdm loads all i see is a white screen.
<trpr> dominik_: this is a pretty dumb question, but both pcs have internet access? that is the only thing i can think of if the sources.list file contains valid respositories
<trpr> dominik_: but from the sounds of it, the repos in that file can't be reached.. apt-get update hangs, etc.
<dominik_> here is the link of the paste bin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24293/
<binks_> BluesKaj: did you look at squeak i just got home from work
<Ace2016> is it just me or does dominik_ only have one repo enabled?
<trpr> Ace2016: i think the addresses are invalid now, and some program commented them out
<dominik_> Ace2016: that is the default I have on the old installation and I got updates before it stopped updating
<usagi__> looks like only one rest are commented
<Ace2016> trpr: well i can go to the urls
<petr> gn
<Ace2016> hm
<trpr> i am just working off of the comment in the file itself. # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<usagi__> hmmmm
<BluesKaj> yes binks , you mean scratch i hope ... I emailed the link to my kids
<Ace2016> could have been any installer, i'd try uncommenting them and reloading, might work, might not
* stevec_ finally has internet again!!!!
<Emess> iv got a windows box with wifi and i need to share that connection with kubuntu over lan, anyway to do that? kubuntu currently has no internet connection
<BluesKaj> stevec_, congrats
<stevec_> BluesKaj: thanks! amazing how much you miss it!
* usagi__ cheers for stevec_
* stevec_ thinks a fortnight with internet at home is far too long!
<athlon64_> whitch is the kernel module confiration at Kubuntu?
<trpr> dominik_: try what Ace2016 suggested. uncomment (remove the preceding #) the entries.. might also try adding ... deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
<trpr> dominik_: test changes to the file w/ sudo apt-get update
<Ace2016> athlon64_: lsmod shows loaded modules, sudo morprobe nvidia, will load nvidia, sudo rmmod nvidia will unload it, nvidia was used as an example since its the only module i know
<binks_> BluesKaj: need to get in bath then im gonna try installing it see what its like i may also look into building a small robot with them and using linux embedded
<dominik_> ok
<BluesKaj> cool binks_ :)
<lgl> galera boa noite
<LjL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<binks_> ill let you no how i get on
<lgl> qual sua duvida amigo?
<LjL> !pt | lgl
<ubotu> lgl: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<dominik_> trpr: how do I test changes to the file w/ sudo apt-get update?
<lgl> algum brasileiro na area?
<trpr> dominik_: it shouldn
<trpr> dominik_: it shouldn't hang anymore
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<trpr> dominik_: or at least, it should update the sources we played with
* mode/#kubuntu [+b lgl!*@*!#ubuntu-br]  by LjL
* lgl was kicked off #kubuntu by LjL (Escribe /join #ubuntu-br)
* mode/#kubuntu [-b lgl!*@*!#ubuntu-br]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<dominik_> trpr: sorry, I still don't understand how to test changes to the file w/ sudo apt-get update
<trpr> dominik_:' sudo apt-get update' attempts to read the file and update the sources.. it will either succeed or fail
<LjL> dominik_: and i don't understand what the question means
<trpr> dominik_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<dominik_> trpr: everytime I run that command, it says its trying to connect to the remote server, and after a while, it says it can not be reached and that it has timed off
<trpr> dominik_: meaning the contents of that file are no good OR you have no internet connection OR some firewall is blocking you
<trpr> probably a few more ORs to boot
<dominik_> but I can browse the web, and am talking to you guys from the same computer
<trpr> that makes me think the sources listed in that file are no good
<dominik_> ...there's internet connection on the computer
<trpr> dominik_: see that url i posted. there is an example sources.list file right there that looks pretty valid
<dominik_> trpr: ok, will try it now
<anthony__> is the interface in kubuntu vector based?
<isaac_> hola
<isaac_> hi
<MinceR> i've got a notebook and the display turns black after a few minutes of inactivity (it doesn't turn off -- the backlight is still on). i've turned off the screensaver and display/power saving
<BluesKaj> anthony__, geez I hope so :)
<MinceR> there's no other screensaver running and i've turned off power saving with xset
<anthony__> BluesKay: lol excuse my ignorance im a linux newbie and started off with gnome..
<MinceR> yet it still blanks -- how can i stop this?
<anthony__> and im thinking of switching to kubuntu..
<BluesKaj> anthony__, just kidding of course ...i have no idea what that means :)
<athlon64_> Im trying to exec alsaconf command but i get the error:bash: alsaconf: command not found
<anthony__> BluesKay: i mean like.. a bitmap vs a pdf.. zooming does not distort the quality.
<trpr> anthony__: i don't think so. from what i am reading, it is planned. konqueror has a svg plugin but i don't think the entire interface is vector graphics
<BluesKaj> anthony__, kubuntu can do most graphics stuff including bleeding edge , but not all games will run on it from the reports what i've seen
<Small_Mac> is there some easy way to add icons for applications to the desktop
<trpr> ie you can set your background to a vector graphic but i don't think the widgets themselves are using them
<trpr> i dunno. hopefully someone will correct me ;)
<BluesKaj> Small_Mac, in thr k-menu right click on the app you want ..and a dialog box will give the options
<binks_> trpr: http://linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/5757/1/
<Small_Mac> BluesKaj thx alot
<Small_Mac> BluesKaj is there some way to put the desktop icons in the kicker?
<BluesKaj> ??
<trpr> binks_: i think the question was if the interface used svg, not if it was possible to create/edit them. does qt currently use vector graphics? what about qt4?
<njt88> hi fellas
<njt88> so, I have an external  hdd that is formatted ntfs and i cant make the mofo mount#
<Small_Mac> BluesKaj as in somehow make an icon in the k panel bar that links to say a folder that's currently on desktop, cuz i'd like no folder icon on desktop anyway =)
<BluesKaj> k-menu=kicker Small_Mac
<njt88> i have iuntsalled the ntfs configuration tool, but it still wont cooperate
<Small_Mac> BluesKaj ah i meant the panel bar then, srry for the confusion
<BluesKaj> yes the same way one puts an app on the desktop, there's a panel option too
<binks_> trpr: yes i think it does >> http://www.digitalfanatics.org/qt4/articles/rc1.html
<binks_> qt4 is the main reason im starting to learn c++
<Small_Mac> BluesKaj cool thx
<trpr> binks_: ah. neat. thanks for the articles.
<binks_> njt88: what error you gettin
<dominik_> bye guys...am fed up
<Small_Mac> BluesKaj is there something similar for the folders that i create?
<dominik_> i think I will stick with Windows
<trpr> dominik_: thats your choice. sorry we couldn't fix your sources.list problem
<BluesKaj> too bad dominik_ ...sorry to hear that :(
<dominik_> trpr: thanks for your help
<trpr> dominik_: np. i hope you give it another try sometime ;)
<dominik_> I guess Linux is not for me
<binks_> dominik_: dont give up so easy
<dominik_> am just starring at the computer and can't make it work :(
<dasnipa> dominik_: setup time takes the longest... but once you get everything working then you are golden
<njt88> binks_thx for responding dude... if i try to manually mount it with sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/external   it shoows up as a folder  and if i try to go into it i get You do not have enough permissions to read file:///media/external
<binks_> dominik_: that feeling is adictive i love it whats your problem
<BluesKaj> yes Small_Mac , just like any other app , one can copy and paste to create a shortcut
<dominik_> ..it feels very fustrating not to be able to install all the software I wanted to install and run
<binks_> njt88: you need to get rid of the mount point first
<BluesKaj> what software are referring to , dominik_ ?
<binks_> dominik_: what you installing
<binks_> dominik_: | repos
<njt88> binks_  ok man.. so umount it?
<binks_> njt88: yes
<njt88> done
<trpr> binks_: i think his sources.list is borked. apt-get update hangs forever. the file he posted to pastebin had mostly commented out sources w/ comments saying they couldn't be validated
<njt88> binks_ then?
<dominik_> I have been using windows over the years, and wanted to try out Linux by installing LAMP and do a small project with it, but..nope, it can't get any updates
<binks_> dominik_: | !repos
<BluesKaj> well , one can always delete the sourceslist and generate a new one that works
<binks_> njt88: have you ot ntfs config tool installed
<dominik_> binks_: it can not connect to update centers to download updates
<binks_> dominik_: are you on dapper edgy of fiesty
<Small_Mac> BluesKaj hmm, ok, a little confused =) but, so if i have a desktop folder right now, could i add a link to that folder onto the k panel bar, this is only a minor thing, don't worry about it if i'm being too confusing =)
<dominik_> I can't download apache
<binks_> dominik_: are you on a nat
<binks_> ie internal lan
<dominik_> am on Kubuntu 6.06 LTS
<njt88> binks_  i do
<BluesKaj> dunno Small_Mac , lemme try that ..hang on
<dominik_> yes, I have a router
<binks_> njt88: now run it it should pick up your ntfs drive
<Small_Mac> BluesKaj thx alot
<njt88> binks_ the top option of enable write support for internal device is greyed out and the enable write supprt for external device IS checked
<binks_> dominik_: the prob i think is you need to add the default gate to a config file gis a sec i will try to remeber which one
<binks_> njt88: thats right
<dominik_> ..but it used to work before, but it stopped a few months back, I tried installing Linux on another machine yesterday, it still can't get updates or download programs
<njt88> ok due... but then it wont auto mount#
<binks_> njt88: ust a sec ill redo mine seee what happens
<njt88> binks_ cool thx
<BluesKaj> Small_Mac, just drag the folder into the panel and choose "add as file manager url"
<binks_> njt88: did you go into kmenu sys settings advance discs and delete the ref to you ntfs drive
<Small_Mac> BluesKaj omg wow, thx soo much, been looking for this for awhile, thx again =)
<BluesKaj> hey np Small_Mac ...glad to help :)
<Small_Mac> =)
<njt88> binks_   ummm (???)
<binks_> njt88: kmenu> system settings > advance tab> disk nd filesystem
<njt88> binks_  ok dude  ... i am there, and am in the modify settings part... what now? :P
<binks_> go into admin mode
<njt88> binks_  yup
<binks_> lower right
<njt88> binks_ yup
<binks_> njt88: ok is your ntfs drive listed and does it have a mount point
<njt88> it is listed.  it does not appear to havbe a mount point
<binks_> dominik_: not forgot you but ill deal with this first
<JuJuBee_> Im using tar to backup my home dir to an external (FAT32) HD.  I need to split the tar, don't I (greater than 3GB data)?
<binks_> hmm but still in ntfs-config you dont get the top option
<JuJuBee_> What switch does that?
<binks_> JuJuBee_: fat is 4gb
<llutz> JuJuBee_: split splits
<njt88> binks_   right
<binks_> well have you rebooted last shot im afraid
<binks_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<JuJuBee_> Thought Fat was 2GB.
<binks_> you have got fuse installed
<njt88> binks_   i just enabled it  one sec dude
<binks_> sorry fat32 is 4 gb
<mark_> if I'm running kubuntu 64 is it a fair assumption that packages I install from apt-get are also 64bit (where applicable)?
<JuJuBee_> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<fdoving> mark_: yes, all packages are 64bit in a 64bit install. usually.
<BluesKaj> !Feisty-64bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feisty-64bit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lars__> kennt jemand nen Dreamcast emulator fr Linux (sry wenn die Frage dumm war [binn Linux noob] 
<fdoving> !de | lars__
<mark_> fdoving: thank you
<ubotu> lars__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mark_> I'm actually running a dual-boot configuration in order to compare Vista 64 (blah) and Kubuntu 64.  I just want to be sure I'm comparing "apples to apples"
<binks_> dominik_: do you want to try my fiesty sources list
<BluesKaj> it's not possible linux and windows ain't apple vs apples ..it's apples & oranges
<fdoving> or apples vs. motorbikes :)
<BluesKaj> or gawd forbis even macOSX
<JuJuBee_> binks_ : my home dir is over 11GB...
<binks_> BluesKaj: more like apples and sour grapes lol
<JuJuBee_> Just checked...
<mark_> BluesKaj: as much as I can compare two different OS that both leverage 64bit architechure
<binks_> JuJuBee_: nice so you need to split then ive not done it
<BluesKaj> hehe binks_
<mag_> Hello could you help me eith wine please !
<binks_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<BluesKaj> leverage , interesting description for OS's
<mark_> BluesKaj: I would not, for instance, install Vista 64 and compare it to Kubuntu 32, nor visa versa.  I'm a linux convert, don't get me wrong.  I just want a system in my office I can point to and say "see, this is how you compare these two platforms"
<binks_> mark_: i see what your doin its nice to to see them running and the differences
<BluesKaj> hmmm mark , ok , but the use of thew word apples is unfortunate for those who are mac lovers :)
<njt88> binks_  ok, it is now mounted,  but not with writepermissions even though it is checked off in the advanced part
<JuJuBee_> binks_ : found this...# tar -cjvp . | split -b 1024m - /mnt/backup/backup.tar.bz2.
<mark_> binks_: and I like to think in fairness since they are the same architechure and the same hardware, the differences in performance ought to be obviously software related.  I'm eager to install Beryl so I can compare it to Aero.. though to be honest I don't think Aero will run on this box without another 1/2gig of RAM
<JuJuBee_> Just what I needed...
<binks_> njt88: sudo chmod -r 777 /mnt/point
<BluesKaj> njt88, binks_ ..may i interject here , perhaps a ntfs-config install might help
<njt88> binks_  sorted dude.   you're a star
<njt88> BluesKaj: thats what i did
<njt88> thx guys!!!!
<binks_> BluesKaj: its not playing
<njt88> you are all a credit to foss!!!
* njt88 thanks everyone and heads off into the sunset :P
<binks_> dominik_: read this thred  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435985&highlight=repos+dns
<BluesKaj> binks_ , not playing ?
<binks_> BluesKaj: ntfs-config woulnt work i had to do it old way too
<binks_> its a bit buggy if you already mounted drive b4
<BluesKaj> oh ok
<BluesKaj> it's just that i have my windows partition mounted and read & writeable but it's always mounted /enabled and i'd like it to mount when I want access
<BluesKaj> binks_ only when I want access
<usagi__> my kubuntu64 install stopped at 85% the disk is fine it just stopped. Any ideas?
<PhinnFort> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<PhinnFort> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<binks_> PhinnFort: install ntfs-config
<PhinnFort> binks_: didn't do me much good
<PhinnFort> I
<PhinnFort> 'm trying to access an external drive
<binks_> whats happening
<PhinnFort> but when I'm trying to access it, hald won't accept my UID (1000)
<PhinnFort> or so Dolphin tells me
<binks_> !uid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> and the ntfs-3g package, doesn't seem to have ntfs3g-mount
<binks_> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<binks_> i dont have an exsternal drive sorry
<PhinnFort> found it, it just wasn't executable by my user
<binks_> :) another happy customer
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> well, not yet
<PhinnFort> but now I have the tools, at least
<PhinnFort> argh... the disk wasn't ejected cleanly
<njt88> binks_    thx dude.  totally 100% sorted.  even after a full reboot.  :D:D:D
<njt88> ltr!!!
<PhinnFort> ah... it's moving files now...
<PhinnFort> what a good feeling
<PhinnFort> awfully slow, though
<binks_> slow better than no :0
<PhinnFort> I guess;)
<PhinnFort> it actually isn't that slow either, it's just that "mv" doesn't show a progress bar or anything
<mark_> quick; what's the CLI web browser called?
<PhinnFort> markl
<PhinnFort> mark_: links
<PhinnFort> Beer load [  \                  ]  12%
<PhinnFort> Beer load [  \                  ]  13%
<PhinnFort> sorry:P
<mark_> Phthanks
<mark_> PhinnFort: thanks
<PhinnFort> yw
<PhinnFort> darn those with similar nicknames
<binks_> PhinnFort: looool
<PhinnFort> :P
<angasule> which MSN clients can check who has you blocked? I think gaim can do it? can kopete? how?
<PhinnFort> angasule: none, afaik
<PhinnFort> angasule: not anymore, at least
<angasule> PhinnFort: bummer
<PhinnFort> angasule: they changed something in how you blocked people, and now it doesn't work anymore
<angasule> oh? they finally fixed it so it's serverside only?
<PhinnFort> something like that
<angasule> ah, good, I guess
<binks_> kopete s by far my fav
<PhinnFort> same here;)
<angasule> yeah, kopete is the best, but I had to check for that and I remembered gaim doing it
<PhinnFort> <3 Kopete <3 all the way
<christian__> Hallo
<PhinnFort> hallo
<PhinnFort> !hi | christian__
<ubotu> christian__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Small_Mac> is there some way to configure the universal sidebar so that its full length does not extend to the bottom of the screen, and so that i can shrink it and have it align in the middle on the left side
<binks_> nn all
<Small_Mac> is there someway to configure the kubuntu universal sidebar to shrink its panel length?
<rodrigo> ola
<rodrigo> alguien que hable ezpanol
<rodrigo> _
<angasule> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rodrigo> okey
<MinceR> bye
<Small_Mac> is there someway to configure the kubuntu universal sidebar to shrink its panel length?
<jujimufu> I have downloaded gnome-bluetooth, bluez, gammu and wammu, and I have set up gammurc to have a pin, namely 5432. But when I run wammu and it detects my phone, on my phone I am asked whether I want a connection with the computer. I say yes, and it asks for a password. I put the password I have pre-arranged, but it says "connection failed". Any ideas?
<Yorokobi> Does Konqueror have an scp hook (similar to smb:///) ?
<trpr> Yorokobi: i think its fish://
<Yorokobi> trpr, yup. Thanks.
<ferox> does anyone know how to enable/disable kde system tray?
<GrahamA> Remove it?
<see-g> ferox: my guess: right-click on a free area of the kicker, -> remove from panel -> applet -> system tray
<GrahamA> Yeah.
<see-g> (sometimes you have to go into the "panel menu" first)
<GrahamA> Also you can't do it when panels are locked.
<vlt|home> Hello. Does anyone know what file format ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/konq_history is? -- Doesn't really look very XML ;-)
<see-g> ...and does anyone here know how to read a Palm Pilot-database on my comp?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
* ActionParsnip waves
<freddi> moin hab mal ne kurze frage wei jemand wie man so ein java sachen startet ubuntu
<see-g> (I just got a database with some texts I'd need to read but don't have a Palm Pilot to read it on)
<see-g> freddi: you've hit the english-speaking kubuntuchannel ;) try #kubuntu-de
<see-g> freddi: versuch's mal mit java <dein Programm>?
<freddi> ok thank you man
<ActionParsnip> does anyone use mail-notification
<ActionParsnip> or can suggest an alternative?
<ferox> see-g: are u able to do that?
<GrahamA> ActionParsnip: Apparently not.
<ActionParsnip> GrahamA: oh well
<ActionParsnip> I just want email so that when i minimise it it doesnt sits out of the way like Outllok does
<ActionParsnip> Outlook
<ActionParsnip> so i get continual email notifications
<ferox> see-g: i'm a stupid newbie
<ferox> i did it
<NotFaint> Hey, I know how there's stuff like lspci and whatever else; does anybody know of a command I can use to get serial numbers of hard drives?
<see-g> ferox: congratulations :)
<ferox> i founded my systray :)
<NotFaint> Er not serials but models, you know -- WD800BBQLOL etc
<see-g> NotFaint: maybe hdparm -i (your device) is what you are looking for
<see-g> you'll probably have to sudo it
<NotFaint> see-g: I'll give it a shot, thanks.
<NotFaint> see-g: hah, weird, that just gave me the parameter list, but in that list is exactly what I typed
<NotFaint> oh duh heh gotta have device
<gdiebel> NotFaint: sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda (substitute device)
<see-g> sudo hdparm -i /dev/hda would be a basic thing ;)
<NotFaint> yeah, got it, running slow today
<NotFaint> found what I wanted exactly, thanks all
<NotFaint> back to work I go :P
<see-g> another way to find that information would be 1) take a screwdriver b) open your computer's case c) pull out the hdd you're looking for d) read the label e) put it back together
<Small_Mac> how configurable is the kde universal sidebar, can i shrink its length?
<see-g> goodness me, I'm stupid to stick to having such a list in 1 2 3 4 5 or a b c d e...
<see-g> add a "too" to that line
<jthomas> Small_Mac: sure; right click it, configure.  Pick the sidebar from the drop-down at the top, and configure away...
<jthomas> Small_Mac: maybe not!  this is the first i've used it, so i just assumed so.  My mistake.
<Small_Mac> jthomas o yeah np at all thx for the suggestions, i first used it today too =)
<jthomas> i just added a new Panel to auto-hide on the left and only hold the QuickLauncher and only be as big as the number of apps requires.  Kinda like the OSX launcher thing, but no zooming :(  but its better since it hides, and it update as i use software.  Very awesome, i am really into it.  Why isn't KDE/Kubuntu set up with a bit more zazz like thse types of things?
<jthomas> the default Kubuntu is very boring, and too many people are afraid of computers to really try to change much.  They get stuck with boring forever!
<ActionParsnip> jthomas: KUbuntu has a very clean look
<ActionParsnip> jthomas: I like it
<jthomas> ActionParsnip: the purple and grey?  i don't... but i guess thats part of why linux rocks, so much to choose from and customize...
<ActionParsnip> jthomas: I have KDE blue, the ultramarine theme for eryl
<ActionParsnip> *Beryl
<jthomas> ActionParsnip: so you change it too.  meaning the default bores you.
<ActionParsnip> jthomas: but yes it is very customisable
<ActionParsnip> jthomas: some folk prefer very basic Windows Managers to increase speed
<jthomas> ActionParsnip: of course it is, but why not try to distinguish it a bit from all the other KDEs out there?
<jthomas> ActionParsnip: i get that, but they wouldn't use KDE then
<ActionParsnip> jthomas: I just check my mail and browse the web a little, I dont hover on my PC loads. I use KUbuntu cos its easy to use and I dont have to worry about all these Windows viri
<jthomas> i just think that too many KDEs look similar.  If Kubuntu wants to stand out, a bit more visual bling would be good.
<illriginal> Anyone know of a P2P program (Not Torrent) that is for videos only or has videos to download?
<jthomas> DemocracyPlayer
<ActionParsnip> jthomas: If you want a sweet wallpaper for free hit http://www.vladstudio.com
<jthomas> illriginal: Democracy player, just renamed Miro
<ActionParsnip> its got some straight banging pics
<jthomas> ActionParsnip: I'll check it, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> jthomas: do you use email-notification
<illriginal> jthomas, is that a player? Or a client that I can use to download videos?
<jthomas> illriginal: both
<illriginal> so i should use sdo apt-get install Miro?
<illriginal> sudo*
<jthomas> illriginal: it does RSS feeds, torrents, Google Video stuff, downloads, playes, saves, updates.... its awesome
<illriginal> nice
<jthomas> illriginal: i don' think it is named Miro in the repos yet, that just happened today.  Use Adept to look for Democracy, or check Google for the website
<jthomas> ActionParsnip: i use Gajim for chatting with Google Gmail, and it tells me if i have emails
<jthomas> ActionParsnip: but generally, not really.  i always have emails :)
<ActionParsnip> fair point :)
<ActionParsnip> hmm idea
<ActionParsnip> jthomas: thanks man :)
<jthomas> ActionParsnip: yep!
<sercik> ActionParsnip: what do you think about my desktop? Is kubuntu!! http://img64.imageshack.us/my.php?image=schermata1yh9.png
<ActionParsnip> sercik: just checking, my connection is slow today for some weird reason
<sercik> no problem i'm happy that you check it!
<ActionParsnip> sercik: looks nicee man'
<sercik> thank you!
<sercik> i have been inspired by linuxmint!
#kubuntu 2007-06-06
<MaTiAz> sercik: That looks really cool!
<sercik> a nice distribution based on edgy! but now i don't use it anymore because i prefer the original!
<sercik> thanks :)
<sercik> i'm happy!
<ActionParsnip> sec i'll make one of mine
<sercik> Sure!
<MaTiAz> Heh, mine's simple and ugly: http://img365.imageshack.us/img365/4016/snapshot3bb1.jpg
<MaTiAz> I never bother organizing my desktop to make it look good, as I'll always clutter it in a few days :)
<sercik> mmmm i see utorrent!
<sercik> i love that program
<MaTiAz> Yeah, good thing it works via wine :)
<sercik> i have done a good thing to my home!
<sercik> i have a server / gateway running mldonkey and i use it to download everythink
<sercik> i coonect to it throught sanco gui!
<sercik> good night people! here is 00:21 AM
<MaTiAz> 1:21AM here :) Night.
<BluesKaj> I don't see the necessity to run utorrent in Wine when ktorrent is actually as good or better
<ActionParsnip> back
<MaTiAz> BluesKaj: Well, each to their own :)
* BluesKaj shrugs ,yeah MaTiAz , but I still don't get it ;)
<BluesKaj> brand loyalty i guess
<darryl> any of you guys used VPN from Kubuntu to connect to office?
* BluesKaj no longer needs to worry about the office/lab
<darryl> I am trying to figure out how to VPN
<darryl> been searching all day to no avail
<ActionParsnip> sercik: http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b27/shadoweater/snapshot1.png
<BluesKaj> !google-linux | darryl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google-linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darryl> BluesKaj: I been doing that all day - I wouldnt come here asking as a first resort
<BluesKaj> darryl, maybe searching here will make a diff : http://www.google.com/linux
<BluesKaj> odd that VPN for linux isn't in the search databases
<darryl> I need to find someone how has done this successfully
<BluesKaj> darryl SSH ?
<darryl> no VPN
<darryl> I need to establish a VPN tunnel
<darryl> not SSH
<crimsun> I use OpenVPN.
<crimsun> it's in the universe repository.
<darryl> the Office is a M$ PPTP connection
<ActionParsnip> darryl: do you wanna create a vpn connection from your system or to it?
<darryl> ActionParsnip: yes :)
<darryl> I have downloaded pptpconfig and associated app's but I cant get it to make the tunnel
<ActionParsnip> darryl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91249
<ActionParsnip> tried that
<illriginal> Can someone help me add Java plug in from my java plugin folder to my mozilla-firefox plugin folder, please!
<BluesKaj> darryl http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7881
<darryl> ActionParsnip: I have been doing this: http://quozl.linux.org.au/pptp/pptpconfig/0-README.phtml
<zblach> i need some way to share a folder between vmware any myself. any ideas?
<darryl> ActionParsnip: I already tried the link you sent me this morning.... no luck
<ActionParsnip> darryl: what happens when you follow it
<zblach> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<darryl> ActionParsnip:  It starts to do the tunnel.... I am authenticated.... then I get an error.... One sec I will copy the error:
<ActionParsnip> cool
<darryl> ActionParsnip:  I get: Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP, then the tunnel freezes up and does nothing else
<ActionParsnip> add the mac address yourself
<darryl> ActionParsnip: that message to me?
<ActionParsnip> its probably hanging cos its not connecting
<darryl> I have no way to know the macid
<ActionParsnip> darryl: all my messages are to you, i'll do the name thingy
<darryl> only the IP of the VPN server
<Minataku> It's not a MAC address
<Minataku> You need the IP of the proxy ARP
<Minataku> Which may very well be the IP of the VPN server
<darryl> Minataku: how do I add that?  I do know what it is....
<Minataku> I have no idea
<ActionParsnip> Minataku: Isnt ethernet address == mac address
<Minataku> I don't even know if I'm right
<Minataku> Sorry
<darryl> Minataku: yes it is the IP of the VPN server - I just dont know how to make the route to it
<darryl> that error message I pasted seems like it has no route or something
<Minataku> My SPARCstation 10 needs a new nameplate ;o;
<darryl> ActionParsnip: any idea how to get around this error?
<ActionParsnip> darryl: you might have to specify the MAC address of the target
<ActionParsnip> darryl: just a hunch but not sure
<zgmf-x20a> hey can someone help me with a quick thing.  i used to know how to do this but forgot.  how do you set the view mode permanently again?
<sercik> ActionParsnip: not bad seems mandrake!
<sercik> good night!
<zgmf-x20a> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> sercik: Later dude
<LordEpsilon> ...
<w33rdo> hi
<w33rdo> iptables?
<w33rdo> port forwarding?
<njt88> Sorry to bother you guys. I'm a newbie trying to understand how this beast works and even the most simple things seem really hard right now. I want to know about the properties of my hard drive - particularly the amount of free memory. HOw can I do this. Thanks in advance
<Minataku> njt88: df -h
<Minataku> And it's not a bother
<Minataku> It's why we're all here
<njt88> thanks that 's really kind, but what does df -h mean?
<njt88> I told you I'm a newbie! :)
<Minataku> Type it into a terminal
<Minataku> You'll see :3
<njt88> ok, I think I understand.
<savetheWorld> http://direct2dell.com/one2one/archive/2007/06/05/17450.aspx  << dell restores extended warranty on ubuntu systems
<w33rdo> iptables?
<konam> hi ya all
<konam> i'm having problems with k3b
<w33rdo> port fowrding?
<konam> when im burning something it minimized window appears in every desktop areas flashing, i don't know how to disable this
<Admiral_Chicago> savetheWorld: great link.
<savetheWorld> :)
<njt88> minataku: thanks very much indeed -  I got it. Need to start learning these codes methinks ^_^
<Minataku> njt88: There are tutorials all over the net plus, if you know the command, "man <command>" should bring up a manual page
<Minataku> Try it with df if you wish :3
<njt88> minataku: thanks dude I'll check that out!
<nosrednaekim> anyone want a wattmeter for their laptop?
<Minataku> np
<ritalin> y0
<ritalin> how do i turn ssh on?
<K-Ryan> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Skyblast> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<ritalin> Skyblast: danke
<K-Ryan> Hey guys I'm trying to use Java with Konqueror, it's not working but it is installed. Know what the cause might be?
<K-Ryan> Pssst
<njt88> can anyone help? I'm trying to ascertain how much free space I have on my hard drive, so that I can transfer some data. When I command df -h in the terminal it says I have used 133 gb out of 142, with 1.1gb remaining
<Skyblast> Maybe that's 1.1% free it means?
<K-Ryan> you can always open the directory where the drive is located and right click > properties
<njt88> but when I right click properties of my data files in my home files it only reads 72gb. Which is right and what is causing the discrepancy?
<max_> already tried baobab?
<mp_> hi i need to know if the nvidia-common package is the real nvidia driver (accel and all). can anyone help me?
<max_> oh, it's Kubuntu, sorry
<K-Ryan> mp_: You need something else
<K-Ryan> !nvidia | mp_
<ubotu> mp_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K-Ryan> The driver is listed in there
<K-Ryan> I don't know it off hand
<mp_> ty ubotu
<Minataku> njt88: You have more files that just what's in your ~
<Minataku> The whole system has it's files
<max_> if you have a better video card than Geforce 4 install nvidia-glx-new instead of nvidia-glx
<Minataku> Plus there's also 5% of total space set aside that only root can use
<K-Ryan> mp_: ubotu is the information bot, not a real person =P
<afk> Hello i've got an issue with Wireless on kubuntu feisty with the onboard intel prowireless ABG card my upload speeds are nearly 3mbit yet the downloads never even reach 5-7 but on windows or wired i get 24mbit down i've read forms for days and gotten nowhere any input?
<w33rdo> guys I've got Iptables broken
<w33rdo> FATAL: Error inserting ip_tables
<w33rdo> this is a brand new Ubuntu 7 installation
<njt88> thanks, so the total is likely to be 133gb out of 142 i.e. It's more or less full, right?
<w33rdo> my bad I wasn't using SUDO, LOL
<afk> hmm anyone?
<Raschko> has ne 1 here been able to stream wma through konqueror?
<Raschko> guessin thats a nope
<K-Ryan> Raschko: Don't give up, the chat is rather quiet right now.
<JuJuBee_> I booted from cd.  Can I remount my local HD rw?
<JuJuBee_> Live cd
<njt88> minataku: thanks again mate for the info. You da man!
<JuJuBee_> I just figured out I have a ton of crap in ~/.local/share/Trash and I should remove it before backing up...
<afk> it would seem this project needs to rethink its coding i had this Same problem on egdy and complained miltipule times and everytime i do no one ever has any input it maybe time to think about switching distros soon at this rate i doubt it will ever be atended too
<K-Ryan> afk: What's the problem?
<afk> [19:41]  <afk> Hello i've got an issue with Wireless on kubuntu feisty with the onboard intel prowireless ABG card my upload speeds are nearly 3mbit yet the downloads never even reach 5-7 but on windows or wired i get 24mbit down i've read forms for days and gotten nowhere any input?
<brunatos> hie
<K-Ryan> Hmm, don't know but it doesn't sound like a distro thing.
<afk> it would seem odd on windows or if i wire it i get the speeds fine
<K-Ryan> Hmm, that is odd.
<afk> ya thats what stumped me when i built the driver on freebsd i had no issues but both with edgy and this feisty i get this issue
<hgarcia> anyone know any good websites on how to get wifi working
<nosrednaekim> hgarcia: !wireless
<nosrednaekim> !wireless | hgarcia
<brunatos> i got a litle problem with the wifi (USB adaptator MA101) on Kubuntu (2.6.17.11) i dunno how to make it visible
<ubotu> hgarcia: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hgarcia> I have kubunu fiesty loaded on my laptop and all I need now is to get the wifi to work on it
<nosrednaekim> hgarcia: what wireless chip do you have?
<hgarcia> broadcom
<nosrednaekim> brunatos: what type of chipset is it?
<nosrednaekim> hgarcia: you probably have to use Ndiswrapper.
<brunatos> 802.11
<hgarcia> I have installed ndiswrapper but still it will not work
<nosrednaekim> brunatos: no... what chipset does it use? attheros, broacom, ralink?
<brunatos> so i can scan with it
<nosrednaekim> hgarcia: this maybe stupid.. but do you have the wireless switch on?
<brunatos> oups i dunno, i look
<hgarcia> yeah I do
<hgarcia> I had it working once before on a older version of kubuntu but I can't get it to go this time
<nosrednaekim> hgarcia: hmm... you followed a tutorial for ndiswrapper?
<hgarcia> yeah
<nosrednaekim> hgarcia: hmmm I don't know.
<hgarcia>  ndiswrapper -v
<hgarcia> utils Error: no version specified!
<hgarcia> driver version:        1.38
<hgarcia> vermagic:       2.6.20-16-generic SMP mod_unload 586
<hgarcia> does that mean anything?
<nosrednaekim> hgarcia: you didn't install ndiswrapper-utils
<hgarcia> do I need to?
<nosrednaekim> hgarcia: yep.
<hgarcia> ok, thanks
<hgarcia> bbl
<brunatos> nosrednaekim MA101 is an ATMEL chipset
<nosrednaekim> brunatos: ok.. just a sec.
<brunatos> k
<nosrednaekim> brunatos: you need to install "atmel-firmware"
<brunatos> <nosrednaekim> k i installed it
<nosrednaekim> brunatos: unplugg your wireless thing, waid a minute, and plug it back in.
<nosrednaekim> *wait
<brunatos> but i'm a newbe in the wireless network
<brunatos> ok
<brunatos> it's for connecting my wii on the network by routing by my ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> brunatos: so you want it to act like an access point?
<brunatos> (Xcuse if i don't speak very well but i'm french and my english is'nt very good)
<nosrednaekim> no problem.. your english is fine.
<brunatos> i dunno really (thx) but persons sys me to configure on ad-hoc
<brunatos_> when i reconnect the usb adaptator i got a neww gateway that i must del for acces to net
<computer> where could i get a copy of standard kubuntu sources.list?
<nosrednaekim> brunatos_: oh ok.. adhoc will work I guess
<nosrednaekim> brunatos_: ok.. it gives you a new device?
<nosrednaekim> like wlan0?
<brunatos_> yes
<brunatos_> iwconfig work fine
<JuJuBee_> computer : http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<brunatos_> "sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc"
<brunatos_> and my connection must to be  visible if i scan ???
<brunatos_> (i've try a scan with psp (must be the same) but it give nothing
<nosrednaekim> brunatos_: I have never ever done ad-hoc, so I really can't hepl any more. sorry
<brunatos_> c'est deja pas mal  ;)
<nosrednaekim> I give you a bad grade?
<nosrednaekim> is that what it said?
<brunatos_> just a question power manangement it's for the radio max ??
<brunatos_> no it's mean :
<nosrednaekim> brunatos_: yeah... I think so.
<brunatos_> it is already not badly
<brunatos_> it's an expression
<amedeo_> hi to all
<Small_Mac> used echo command and made a change to bashrc file so command line console starts not in the default folder, but in one of my choosing, problem now: when i open a folder and then do open console in this folder, it doesn't do so, instead console is opened with other folder as default, if someone could help solve problem, thx alot =)
<bcasanov> hi all
<amedeo_> excuse me, is here someone can help me ?
<nosrednaekim> amedeo_: yeah.. ask away
<nosrednaekim> Small_Mac: just curious... why do you want it to start in another directory?
<amedeo_> I'd like set automount of cd on kubuntu, kubuntu is working on wmware 6 workstation 6 ..
<nosrednaekim> amedeo_: it should automatically mount it.
<Small_Mac> nossrednaekim as with all such "why" questions, just because i felt like it lol, i don't know.. why would i want to start in the default directory, same question really, not sure how to answer
<amedeo_> with first installation yes.. after i've updated to kde 357 and it didn't work anymore
<nosrednaekim> Small_Mac: ok.. lol.. I was just winder if maybe there was a better way of doing it.
<nosrednaekim> amedeo_: if you are only accessing the command line from kde... you could add an option to the konsole startup instead of editing your bashrc
<nosrednaekim> sorry... I mean Small_Mac
<nosrednaekim> amedeo_: hmm.. I don't know. not having 3.5.7 myself.
<jordo23> How do you save your session settings without logging off? Is there a way?
<amedeo_> but can you say me how to set automount using terminal commands ?
<Small_Mac> nosrednaekim ic, shoulda done that
<nosrednaekim> amedeo_: no.. I don't know.
<nosrednaekim> amedeo_: ask later maybe someone else will be around to help.
<amedeo_> I tried do edit /etc/fstab ma it doesn't work ..
<JuJuBee_> I got a zinger of a ? ....  I tried to upgrade from dapper to feisty all at once this morning.  I have just finished backing up everything on my computer that I hold sacred.  Before I flatten and start over, is there a way for me to recover?  maybe go to edgy first  then to feisty?  I cannot boot my current (very broken) os at the moment...
<amedeo_> someone can help me  ?
<nosrednaekim> JuJuBee_: yeah.. go to edgy first.
<JuJuBee_> How at this point?
<dwidmann> jujubee: not sure if there's a way to recover or not, I do have a plan you can use that might allow you to recover though
<will__> ubuntustudio-graphics has an outdated version of blender, do you know where it installed it so I can drop newer binaries over it?
<JuJuBee_> dwidmann : format and install :)
<dwidmann> JuJuBee_: no, that's not what I was thinking
<JuJuBee_> Good, what then?
<luca> hi everyone
<JuJuBee_> dwidmann ?
<luca> I need to modify the fstab file so that one partition is mounted as r/w from anyone
<luca> what lines should I add to the file?
<epimeth> luca: that depends.... what is the current line?
<dwidmann> JuJuBee_: boot live, mount the partition and chroot into it, then run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<luca> dwidmann: /dev/sda5   /media/Data   vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0
<dwidmann> luca: hmm, not sure, I haven't done that in a while, let me take a look at the manpage and see if I can come up with something
<JuJuBee_> dwidmann : not familiar with chroot syntax...
<luca> dwidmann: ok thanks :)
<dwidmann> JuJuBee_: well, chroot = change root, so you'll want to use the mountpoint as the argument - ex: "chroot /media/sdc5"
<dwidmann> luca: how does it behave with the umaks set to 777?
<luca> dwidmann: let me modify it - a simple umount and then mount should be able to do the trick, right?
<dwidmann> luca: yup
<JuJuBee_> dwidmann : ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ chroot /dev/sda1
<JuJuBee_> chroot: cannot change root directory to /dev/sda1: Not a directory
<epimeth> luca: try the fourth column as "rw,user,iocharset=utf8,umask=000"
<JuJuBee_> I can mount /dev/sda1
<dwidmann> JuJuBee_: like I said, it takes a directory as an argument
<maynards-girl> hi. i just installed kubuntu 7.04 and I went to install firefox but the installer crahsed.  now I't won't let me use the add/remove progrmas- it says it's being used already.  I rebooted and logged out several times and I still can add/remove programs. what do I do?
<luca> I am not able to umount
<luca> something strange going on - rebooting
<JuJuBee_> dwidmann : i mounted /dev/sda1 on /media/oldHD
<luca> see ya in a sec
<dwidmann> luca: okay
<epimeth> luca: and if that doesn't work try it with what I just did and a umask of 777
<dwidmann> JuJuBee_: then "sudo chroot /media/oldHD"
<JuJuBee_> Forgot the sudo...
<epimeth> dwidmann: who still uses fat32???
<dwidmann> JuJuBee_: oops, guess I should have mentioned that, then again, it probably would have thrown a pretty obvious message
<JuJuBee_> Evil_DuDe: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<dwidmann> epimeth: people looking for compatibility between windows and linux
<epimeth> and whats wrong with ntfs-3g?
* dwidmann shrugs
<dwidmann> epimeth: beats me. At any rate, fat32 writing in linux is older and more stable.
<JuJuBee_> Weird, where did the vil_DuDe come from?  I pasted the erro from the apt-get...
<BluesKaj> dam , lost my windows mbr after updating the linux kernel ... I have the grub menu.lst open for editing but i don't know what i should add for booting windows
<dwidmann> JuJuBee_: have you tried running "apt-get -f install" like it suggested?
<JuJuBee_> Yes, No go.  Same errors I was getting earilier...
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: not a problem.. lemme get my entry for windows
<epimeth> dwidmann: true... and uncomfortable tho I am using alpha software (or is ntfs-3g beta at this point?), I nor anyone I know has ever had a problem with it...
<BluesKaj> cool, nosrednaekim
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: might be something in the examples
<JuJuBee_> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/metacity-common_1%3a2.18.2-0ubuntu1.1_all.deb (--unpack):
<JuJuBee_> and more about metacity...
<nosrednaekim> ok > BluesKaj
<dwidmann> epimeth: last I checked it was beta, but it may even be marked stable by now
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: what..how to I PM?
<BluesKaj> yeah i looked them dwidmann , but they don't seem to apply
<bobesponja> hey
<bobesponja>  is there a way to start an application in a specific language?
<dwidmann> JuJuBee_: tryh deleting that file, mayhap its corrupt
<epimeth> dwidmann: it does seem to be reguarded as stable.  I always warn people about "using it at your own risk" but i don't see anyone else giving that warning
<JuJuBee_> I did that earlier and let it re-fetch it and same thing...
<dwidmann> bobesponja: may be able to do it from konsole. If so, it'd probably involve something like exporting a variable before starting the program
<JuJuBee_> Think I've had enough messin round, time to just flatten the system and reinstall...
<bobesponja> dwidmann: yep, that's what I was thinking, but I have no idea which varialbe it is
<Nuked> I have a problem... both kdm and gdm are freezing up on me when I try to login.. after a series of reboots, I am able to log in. I am using feisty x86_64
<dwidmann> epimeth: it seems it has had a stable release
<dwidmann> bobesponja: perhaps the LANG variable
<epimeth> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<JuJuBee_> I have 80GB laptop.  Figured I'd do /, /home, and swap... Suggestions on size?
<JuJuBee_> 1GB ram
<epimeth> !info ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.328-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Nuked> BluesKaj, I never got to thank you the other day, so thanks
<dwidmann> bobesponja: mine is defaulting to LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<BluesKaj> np  Nuked :)
<shachaf> Is there a good alternative to NetowrkManager that supports WPA and can list visible networks? I'm using nm-applet at the moment, and was considering switching to knetworkmanager, but both are GUI based. Is there nothing console-based?
<Nuked> you wouldnt happen to have another solution under your hat for this problem would you?
<luca> ok the 777 trick did not function :)
<bobesponja> dwidmann: indeed, that's it, thanx a lot :-)
<shachaf> I want either different front-end or a new system, as long as it works well (which includes being controllable from the console).
<dwidmann> bobesponja: my spectacular intuition strikes yet again :D
<luca> dwidmann: the trick did not do it :) other ideas?
<nosrednaekim> Nuked: did you mess around with your xorg.... install any new driverss?
<ritalin> you wanna put your feet on my rug dont ya?
<epimeth> shachaf: yea... /etc/network/interfaces :-)
<epimeth> shachaf: where you from?
<Nuked> nosrednaekim, a while ago I tried to get xgl to work
<dwidmann> luca: how about setting the uid and gid?
<epimeth> luca: you ignoring me on purpose? :-p
<epimeth> luca: try the fourth column as "rw,user,iocharset=utf8,umask=000"
<dwidmann> for a full list of options, you can run "man mount" and scroll down the part about "fat options"
<epimeth> luca: and if that doesn't work try it with what I just did and a umask of 777
<luca> epimeth: I had to reboot twice :)
<shachaf> epimeth: That neither lists networks nor works with WPA. :-)
<epimeth> luca: why?  what was wrong?
<Nuked> nosrednaekim, it also prevents me from logging out of my account sometimes, and I have to power off
<dwidmann> epimeth: well, the umask=777 apparently didn't work, that's what I suggested
<nosrednaekim> Nuked: that probably didn't do it if its been awhile.
<shachaf> epimeth: I see you recognized my name. :-)
<luca> nothing still a fresh installation, had to disable coupla things :)
<nosrednaekim> Nuked: I assume you updated kdm?
<Nuked> 3.5.7
<epimeth> dwidmann: you didn't tell luca to add rw and user
<Nuked> but I experienced the same problems with gdm
<dwidmann> epimeth: nope, guess I didn't
<epimeth> shachaf: oh.. wpa... :-p
<Nuked> and I switched to kdm thinking it would help
<epimeth> shachaf: and that doesn't answer the "where you from" question!
<luca> epimeth: it did not do it :(
<epimeth> luca: with rw and user?
<epimeth> luca: hrm... do you need it to be all or is just you good enough?
<shachaf> epimeth: .il
<epimeth> shachaf: sof sof od israeli... meatsben oti she #ubunti-il tamid reik
<epimeth> shachaf: yesh sipur meachorei hashem o ze stam?
<luca> epimeth: it is my primary data partition, I need user r/w access :(
<epimeth> luca: but again, is it just you're user or all users?
<ritalin> who is mike jones is here!
<epimeth> erm.. s/you're/your
<luca> epimeth: my user I guess would be good enough
* epimeth wonders what ritalin is on about
<ritalin> holla at yo boy
<maynards-girl> hi. i just installed kubuntu 7.04 and I went to install firefox but the installer crahsed.  now I't won't let me use the add/remove progrmas- it says it's being used already.  I rebooted and logged out several times and I still can add/remove programs. what do I do?
<luca> try on the console a 'dpkg --configure -a'
<luca> without the '
<JuJuBee_> I just can't catch a break....  Running installer for kubuntu... Prepare disk space... How do you want to partition the disk?  No choices, just a blank page... Can only press cancel...
<epimeth> luca: you don't sound too sure about the "good enough"... but if it *is* enough, add uid=<your user id> to the 4th column as well, and you should be good
<epimeth> JuJuBee_: ouch... have you tried the non-gui installer?
<JuJuBee_> no
<shachaf> epimeth: Sorry, I got disconnected (again).
<luca> ok now I will try it thanks
<JuJuBee_> never used it
<epimeth> JuJuBee_: then may I suggest downloading the alternate install disk and giving it a shot?
<shachaf> epimeth: Not especially, that I know of.
<JuJuBee_> Would using kopete have anything to do with it?
<Small_Mac> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<JuJuBee_> Im on machine I wish to install on...
<epimeth> shachaf: ah... ani ha'iti "betzevet shachaf" rov mehasherut sheli, az chashavti sheulai gam ata :-)
<Small_Mac> k trying to run the script pasted at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24348/, that file came with a make file and that's it, when i tried to build it, it complains bascially can't find the header files, where would these header files be in kubuntu feisty, i did a search on root folder, none of the header files came up
<epimeth> Small_Mac: apt-get install build-essential ?
<shachaf> epimeth: No, it's just my name. :-)
<epimeth> shachaf: sababa
<Nuked> so no one has any clues?
<Small_Mac> epimeth hmm will definitely try that
<epimeth> Nuked: sorry? what was the problem?
<Nuked> kdm/gdm keep freezing upon login
<Nuked> and prevents me from logging out
<epimeth> Nuked: sorry mate, beyond my scope atm
<Small_Mac> epimeth thx very much, couldn't believe i forgot to install build-essential when i reinstalled kubuntu, thx
<epimeth> lol @ Small_Mac
<epimeth> happens to all of us...
<Small_Mac> yup =)
<epimeth> hrm... that reminds me... did *I* install it?
<epimeth> oh yea.. I did... compiled sound drivers a few weeks ago ^.^
<maynards-girl> luca, thanks! I tried that but it didn't work, so I rebooted and then it worked. thanks !
<shachaf> epimeth: So no idea regarding NetworkManager?
<epimeth> but now on kernel update sound disapeared again... pisses me off that this is a Known Issue and nobody is doing anything about it... damn realtek/intel hda sound card!
<shachaf> epimeth: (The truth is that knetworkmanager was only an excuse to go to a less busy channel than #ubuntu, so my messages wouldn't get lost in the noise...)
<epimeth> shachaf: sorry mate... I use knetworkmanager with no problems... now and then it won't start on boot, but a quick kill and alt+space knetwo<enter> fixes that right up :-)
<Sean_> ^:ADCC SEND C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<Sean_> wtf?
<epimeth> who the hell is peer and why does he keep reseting connections?!?
<epimeth> :-D
<shachaf> epimeth: I'm trying to stay away from GUI programs as much as possible.
<klobster> epimeth: hda sound issues?
<shachaf> epimeth: Especially since I switched to xmonad -- keeping trayer running in the background all the time is very annoying.
<epimeth> shachaf: I hear you, but afaik there isn't yet a cli tool for WPA
<klobster> shachaf: what is the issue?
<epimeth> shachaf: but I don't know much about wireless besides my own issues
<klobster> btw: evening everyone
<epimeth> shachaf: so that isn't saying much....
<epimeth> klobster: evening?  its 4:20am!
<Nuked> thats odd that you are having issues with realtek and intel hda
<Nuked> I have both and I have never had a problem
<shachaf> klobster: I want a front-end or alternative to NetworkManager that would work with WPA and WEP, would display the list of networks, and would work from the console.
<epimeth> Nuked: ?!?!?  that just pisses me off! what card?
<Nuked> 8197 or something like that
<Nuked> its integrated into the motherboard
<Nuked> both of which work flawlessly on my other feisty computer
<epimeth> Nuked: mine's ALC862 chipset onboard
<Nuked> yeah If I remember correctly thats the soundcard
<shachaf> epimeth: There is wpa_supplicant and friends.
<shachaf> epimeth: I could figure out how to use them, I guess.
<epimeth> shachaf: good luck ^.^
<epimeth> shachaf: always fun learning the "real" way to do things
<brian__> anyone here been able to stream wma through konqueror?
<epimeth> Nuked: and you're having no problems???
<klobster> shachaf: hmm let me take a look
<shachaf> epimeth: I wonder how difficult it would be to write a console interface to NetworkManager.
<epimeth> https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=2725 <-- my sound issue, Nuked
<shachaf> epimeth: That's the problem with all these fancy modern tools... You write the CLI program FIRST, then the GUI, not the other way around.
<epimeth> shachaf: "difficult" being a relative term :-)
<Nuked> epimeth not a single problem
<Nuked> and I have had that computer for a while now
<epimeth> shachaf: I find most are like that unless they really are built for QT or GTK on purpose... IE dolphin, gftpgrabber, kwallet, etc etc
<Small_Mac> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<epimeth> Small_Mac: you *just* asked ubotu about pastebin... if you're not careful he won't help you anymore :-)
<shachaf> epimeth: I don't know dolphin and gftpgrabber, but isn't kwallet a password manager?
<epimeth> shachaf: yup... for gui apps :-)
<shachaf> epimeth: There's no reason not to split it into "libwallet", "wallet", and "kwallet".
<Small_Mac> epimeth sort of same question as b4, i installed build-essential and when i did the make command, the error message is in the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24349/ could u take a peek at it hehe
<Small_Mac> epimeth ya i'll scroll up next time
<epimeth> shachaf: dolphin is "the" kde file manager, gftpgrabber is "the" kde ftp client
<shachaf> epimeth: "gftpgrabber" is a KDE program?
<shachaf> epimeth: That's odd.
<shachaf> epimeth: (I thought konqueror was "the" KDE file manager?)
<epimeth> shachaf: did I write g?  whups... kftpgrabber
<epimeth> and I did it a few times!?!?  damn...
<epimeth> konqueror is the kde everything... big, bulky, and ugly
<strabes> konqueror is the kde file manager for kde 3
<epimeth> KDE4 is switching to dolphin as default for file manager
<luca> dwidmann: evrything solved, even if the file is still the same :-/ I uninstalled and rerun the Automatix script which modified the fstab in the first place and now everything is fine...
<shachaf> epimeth: Well, OK.
<strabes> dolphin will be it in kde 4
<strabes> i don't like dolphin
<shachaf> epimeth: kftpgrabber is fine... Because there's also an FTP protocol and an "ftp" CLI program.
<epimeth> strabes: I use dolphin in kde3... just cuz its not installed by default doesn't mean you have to commit yourself to a monstrosity (imo)
<luca> epimeth: I hope however that dolphin will have the same power konqueror has about file management
<klobster> shachaf is wpa_cli or wpa_supplicant what you are looking for? (also try wpa_<TAB> for other related tools)
<shachaf> epimeth: And a curses frontend, and a GTK frontend, and anything else you can thing of.
<shachaf> klobster: Yes, I saw those before.
<luca> epimeth: the ideal would be something as clear as dolphin and as powerful as krusader :)
<shachaf> klobster: How well do they work?
<epimeth> luca: the only thing its lacking right now is program specific context menus... I can't right click to unpackage something
<shachaf> klobster: Are they an all-around solution (list networks, etc.)?
<epimeth> luca: how'd the uid thing work?  mounting okay now?
<luca> epimeth: wrong, it still misses the integrated konsole...and sync would be a plus
<luca> epimeth: now it's smooth
<BluesKaj> ok grub is fixed
<strabes> epimeth: I know; i tried out dolphin awhile back but ended up sticking with dolphin. Once you enable all of the options that are hidden by default in kubuntu it's much better
<strabes> epimeth: sticking with konqueror*
<epimeth> luca: hrm... integrated konsole?  what do you mean?
<luca> I do not understand what went awry before - now root is still the owner, but everybody has r/w/exec access
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: did it work?
<luca> epimeth: open your old konqueror and press F8 :)
<luca> in a folder obviously :)
<epimeth> ooohhhh... pretty
<BluesKaj> yup , thx muchly nosrednaekim :)
<epimeth> and useful!
<klobster> shachaf yeah, I believe they will do all you are asking, but check the man pages for running them; I think you need to start one of them before using the others...
<epimeth> I'm sure they'll have that by the time kde4 comes along, tho
<luca> pretty? It's something so vital I cannot use anything else but konqueror for file management now :D and yeah they should
<klobster> shachaf: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wpa_supplicant#WPA_CLI
<epimeth> luca: so just rw,user did the trick? or did you need 777 as well?
<luca> it's in the dolphin roadmap
<luca> epimeth: nothing of the sort, which is wickedly strange
<BluesKaj> I'm curious nosrednaekim ...what's the basis or meaning (if there is one) of yer nick ?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: good.
<luca> I rerun the automatix script, fstab looks exactly as it did before I came here, but now I have r/w/exec access
<epimeth> luca: you mean what you had originally was enough?  that doesn't sound right...
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: read it backwrds
<luca> I guess there was an error in the .hal-mtab-lock file
<shachaf> klobster: Thanks, I'll look into it.
<BluesKaj> Doh! :)
<luca> epimeth: as I said, it is wickedly strange, but I assume there was some error in that unreadable-unless-you-are-in-rescue-mode file
<luca> now it seems fine
<epimeth> luca: meh... don't you love it how "reconfigure" fixes so many problems :-)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: the PClinusOS guys got it right away...maybe they are smarter...
<shachaf> luca: Wait, automatix chmods fstab 777? I heard it was bad, but I didn't think it was THAT bad.
<BluesKaj> geezus , I shudda spotted that ...my mother's maiden name :)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: oh really? cool.
<shachaf> luca: (/me is probably misunderstanding everything, I didn't read your earlier messages.)
<BluesKaj> I'm old and a bit slow , mike
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: "smarter" or just "are used to thinking in convoluted ways"? :-p
<nosrednaekim> lol... good point
<BluesKaj> yeah , i'm pretty linear and conventional
<klobster> epimeth: did you ask about this in #alsa?
<luca> shachaf: no, it is 000
<luca> not 777
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: I guess they are kinda "backwards"
<shachaf> luca: Automatix chmods fstab 000?
<nosrednaekim> :-P
<luca> shachaf: and it is not bad - it's wonderful, as I personally hate having to configure such things by hand :D
<BluesKaj> PClinux won't install on my pc AMD64
<shachaf> luca: Mine is 644.
<luca> shachaf: no wait it does not do chmod on the fstab
<epimeth> klobster: nah... I wrote a few messages on the link I posted earlier... I'm not in a rush really.  I'd rather wait for a proper solution and not muck around with patches
<luca> the line regarding the partition has =000
<luca> the fstab is still with right permissions
<luca> epimeth: yeah in any case I love how reconfiguring solves many things :D
<Jack3> anyone here use OpenDNS?
<shachaf> luca: I heard it apt-gets from unverified repositories with --force-all and modifies your sources.list without asking.
<shachaf> Jack3: I do, sometimes.
<Jack3> are yo using it right now
<Jack3> because my irc works but i cant load webpaegs
<epimeth> oh noes! my X won't run cuz I installed the wrong video drivers!  "reconfigure X!" thank you reconman!
<luca> shachaf: dunno if it uses --force, does not seem the case here
<Jack3> maybe you could get me the ip for googles page so i can see if i can load it
<shachaf> Jack3: No, let me switch.
<luca> in any case the repository is not hidden
<klobster> epimeth: well, either way, check out these scripts wishie wrote: http://www.wishie.net/alsa/index.php?task=scripts
<luca> repoS
<shachaf> Jack3: DNS seems to work with OpenDNS for me.
<Jack3> shit
<shachaf> Jack3: Which address are you resolving?
<klobster> epimeth: the alsa-info is brilliant
<Jack3> google
<Jack3> can you tell me googles ip
<klobster> ping google.com
<luca> shachaf: it adds the archive.ubuntu.com and archive.canonical.com repos - they are not s$$t :D
<shachaf> Jack3: I have 64.233.167.99
<Jack3> hmm not workin either
<shachaf> Jack3: And IRC does work?
<nosrednaekim> Jack3: 64.233.167.147
<shachaf> Jack3: What about other IPs?
<klobster> anyone know how/if i can grep the CD label out of an ISO file?
<shachaf> Jack3: 128.36.229.215 should also work.
<klobster> 64.233.187.99
<epimeth> Small_Mac: sorry I was neglecting you... seems like you're missing the X header files?  I really don't know...
<shachaf> Everyone has a different IP for Google, but it doesn't matter, they should all work for Jack3.
<epimeth> Small_Mac: maybe you need to install the xorg dev package....
<shachaf> Small_Mac: Xlib.h is in libx11-dev.
<epimeth> ahh.. I see the israeli seagull has his uses
<shachaf> epimeth: dpkg -S Xlib.h :-)
<BluesKaj> klobster, if you install acetoneiso ,you may be able to collect info from it's image browser option
<epimeth> there is definitely something to be said about dpkg and its brothers... I soooo don't miss the days when knowledge of how to compile was a requirement
<shachaf> epimeth: It's not?
<shachaf> epimeth: It is for me.
<epimeth> klobster: cheers for the link... I'll bookmark and take a look later
* shachaf would not get along at all without his compilers close at hand.
<BluesKaj> compiling is neat ...sometimes a hit and miss tho depending on the config and make file setup
<shachaf> epimeth: How would I configure dwm/xmonad, after all? :-)
<klobster> epimeth: yup.  I've been very impressed with the ops in #alsa
<epimeth> shachaf: why? what have you *had* to compile recently
<Small_Mac> epimeth that did the trick, the xorg-dev package, i just installed it after googling and came back realizing u already told me to do the same =)
<shachaf> epimeth: Well, xmonad is one.
<epimeth> Small_Mac: lol.. nice
<nosrednaekim> gentoo?lol.
<shachaf> epimeth: I compile pretty much all Haskell programs except for ghc and darcs.
<klobster> BluesKaj: I was hoping for a less robust solution.  is that a repo package?
<luca> uhm one thing
<epimeth> shachaf: whats that?
<epimeth> erm... those?
<shachaf> epimeth: Which, xmonad?
<Small_Mac> shachaf thanks, i looked that up too, i installed it as well just to be safe and so i have to read less possible convoluting error messages =)
<shachaf> epimeth: A window manager.
<luca> do you know how to compile a linux kernel with support for a nvidia card and ipw3945 driver?
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, I'm afraid gentoo is still kinda daunting for the likes of me  :)
<epimeth> shachaf: I have to say I'm perfectly happy with kdm/kde... don't even feel a slight pull to try new ones out atm.  maybe next year....
<nosrednaekim> yep... me too..tho my brother swears by it.
<RawSewage> if I want to op all, whats the Konversation command.   /op *   doesnt work
<BluesKaj> yes klobster
<epimeth> shachaf: az eifo ata gar?  ani vechaver sheli m'yerushalaiim choshvim sheulai igia hazman lehatchil leshavek at kubuntu ktsat ba'aretz.
<nosrednaekim> what is op?
<shachaf> epimeth: Oops, I'll be back in a bit (dinner).
<epimeth> shachaf: ata meunyan leshachnea anashim lehagiya le #ubuntu-il?
<luca> well thanks for the help everybody
<luca> gotta leave :)
<RawSewage> nosrednaekim, channel operator
<epimeth> luca: any time :-)
<luca> see ya 'round :)
<shachaf> epimeth: That should give you a hint about my time zone. :-)
<epimeth> shachaf: yea... gmt-5/6?
<nosrednaekim> shachaf: west coast of the US?
<epimeth> shachaf: come home!
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: no, he's israeli... dinner is at earliest 9pm :-
<epimeth> :-)
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: lol.
<ejortegau> anybody around with a deep understanding of CSS?
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: that wasn't a joke... :-)
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: no? wow...
<epimeth> ejortegau: how deep are we talking here?
<dwidmann> ejortegau: CSS as in Cascading stylesheets or the Content scrambling sysem?
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: well, half so anyway... 8pm or so
<dwidmann> or some other CSS?
<ejortegau> epimeth: well, don't really know, maybe not much... i don't really know much about it. this is my question: is there any reason why firefox wont display a bg image defined on my css file for a <td> but it will display it if i define the style="background-image..." inliine?
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: my knowledge is below "C" level....deep enough?
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<ejortegau> dwidmann: stylesheets
<ejortegau> hahahha
<epimeth> ejortegau: hrm... that's a good question
<ejortegau> yeah... i've been fighting with this for the las 45 minutes or so...
<epimeth> ejortegau: you wanna paste the relevant pages?
<ejortegau> sure, gimme a sec
<ejortegau> linkto them or what do you need?
<husrev> hi
<epimeth> !paste | ejortegau
<ubotu> ejortegau: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosrednaekim> hi.
<epimeth> husrev: yarg matey
<husrev> after installing kubuntu-desktop on ubutu feisty, vmware server gives error
<ejortegau> epimeth: http://unification.phys.uregina.ca:3080/atlasregina/index.php
<nosrednaekim> husrev: and what is the error?
* Minataku yawns and waits around for Dr_willis
<ejortegau> let me know when you see it, then i'll remove the inline declaration so you see the problem...
<wayl8> join #asle
<husrev> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<husrev> Xlib: No protocol specified
<husrev> any idea?
<nosrednaekim> husrev: how are you running vmware? are you using "sudo"?
<Minataku> wayl8: Once is a mistake, twice is getting suspicious
<husrev> typing su following by password
<Minataku> Please don't spam
<husrev> after that typng vmware
<nosrednaekim> husrev: ok... you have to do "kdesu vmware"
<nosrednaekim> don't log into su first
<Minataku> If you're using VMWare server, run it as a regular user
<epimeth> ejortegau: goferit
<husrev> ok it runs
<Minataku> Only perform maintenance and setup as root
<husrev> thank you
<husrev> i c
<ejortegau> epimeth: sorry?
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: I had problems running as regular user.
<silveira> anyone is using democracy player well in kubuntu?
<epimeth> ejortegau: go for it
<husrev> sudo and kdesu gives temporary (for only one command) root right, yeah?
<ejortegau> done
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: It should be launched by root
<ejortegau> big black square on top right cornet
<ejortegau> corner
<Minataku> As in, the server component started
<BluesKaj> ejortegau, is just promoting his school, out on the lone prairies of saskatchewan :)
<nosrednaekim> husrev: yeah.
<husrev> thank you again
<Minataku> After that, you should run VMs as a regular user
<nosrednaekim> husrev: but sudo won't work with graphical apps.
<ejortegau> BluesKaj: lol
<Minataku> Of course Kubuntu may pull some silly crap that I'm not aware of
<BluesKaj> <---near sudbury ontario here , ejortegau :)
<epimeth> ejortegau: well first of all, you *really* have to start using divs for layout... this table crap is pase', slow, inefficiant, ugly, and well.. just plain unacceptable.  but that's just my professional opinion ^.^  I'm looking at the css file now
<Minataku> sudo CAN work with graphical applications, but most of the time the DISPLAY var isn't set so it fails
<Minataku> There's a way to do it, I believe, but I don't know it
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: true... but thats the purpose of kdesu;)
<ejortegau> epimeth: lol
<Dragnslcr> Minataku- yeah, kdesu is what you'd need
<ejortegau> epimeth: sorry, i suck at designing, so i took a free template and modded it a little bit
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: Nah, kdesu is just a lame workaround to an easily rectified problem
<Minataku> Laziness is no excuse to write an entirely separate application
<ejortegau> epimeth: don't worry, found  the solution
<Minataku> Especially when simply using su is enough to solve it as well
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: it does cool kde stuff too..... especially when you don't have sudo installed (gentoo, suse)
<epimeth> ejortegau: url(../images/topbar1bg.jpg)
<ejortegau> yep
<Minataku> I use Gentoo and I don't use KDE
<ejortegau> that was it
<ejortegau> i don't quite understand why, but that's the way it is, so...
<epimeth> ejortegau: url() is relative to the directory the css file is in
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: well..w/e
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm just in a bit of a sour mood
<BluesKaj> is gentoo debian based ?
<Minataku> BluesKaj: No
<Minataku> Hell no
<Minataku> It's a separate distro entirely
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: its source based
<nosrednaekim> its really almost BSD based
<BluesKaj> ok, but i hear it's hell to install
<epimeth> and do me a favor... change <td class="top" .... > to <td id="toptd" ..... > and td.top { css stuff } to td#toptd { css stuff }.   that is *definitely* not a class for tds :-)
<Minataku> BluesKaj: If you don't follow the handbook
<epimeth> ejortegau: ^
<dwidmann> time consuming too, that's the main barrier keeping me from grabbing it
<Minataku> Or don't know ANYTHING about your computer
<BluesKaj> nomenclature is more than just arcane
<Minataku> On a modern computer, Gentoo's initial install will take about 10 hours
<Minataku> Run it when you're not around and you have no argument
<epimeth> question thats been bugging me for a little while... where did inttab go?
<dwidmann> define "modern computer"
<Dragnslcr> Gentoo is for people that need very fine control over everything in the system
<Minataku> dwidmann: Built during or after 2004
<BluesKaj> 10hrs?
<nosrednaekim> heh... open office takes 5 hours to compile..
<Minataku> BluesKaj: It's probably less
<dwidmann> Oh good, then I guess mine's modern
<ejortegau> epimeth: i think i'll just leave it inline, considering i'm not going to reuse it, but anyway, it's good to know why it wasn't working
<nosrednaekim> kde probably almost that
<Minataku> I'm basing it off of Piyoko's time when I reinstalled, she clocked 14hrs
<Dragnslcr> Gentoo may very well be the exact opposite purpose of Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> sounds beyond my scope , Minataku
<dwidmann> KDE takes only about 2 hours to compile
<epimeth> ejortegau: good luck :-)
<dwidmann> for me anyway
<dwidmann> IIRC
<Jucato> !upstart | epimeth
<ubotu> epimeth: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jordo23> Does KDE have a utility to convert .CHM files to something readable?
<nosrednaekim> dwidmann: oh..ok
<Jucato> epimeth: that's where inittab went
<epimeth> wow... Jucato is alive!
<epimeth> :-p
<epimeth> cheers mate
<nosrednaekim> COOL!
<Jucato> !info kchmviewer | jordo23
<ubotu> jordo23: kchmviewer: CHM viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 210 kB, installed size 640 kB
<Minataku> dwidmann: So with a very recent system you could probably have it from zero to base in maybe 6hrs
<dwidmann> Minataku: guess I could figure on 7 or so then
<jordo23> Jucato: Hey Jucato....thanks
<Minataku> If you have a dual core, reduce by maybe 40%
<Jucato> (depends on what you consider "base". you can have a CLI base in Gentoo in less than an hour depending if you have downloaded stage3 already... but anyway offtopic)
<dwidmann> 4 hours? No way
<Minataku> You WILL screw up your first kernel compile, almost guaranteed
<Minataku> But once you get the hang of it, you'll never screw one up again
<BluesKaj> hehe
<dwidmann> Minataku: I've compiled a few kernels before, some of which I did screw up
<ejortegau> epimeth: good! finally passed html 4.01 transitional :)
<Minataku> dwidmann: It used to take me two or three tries
<Minataku> Now I can do it 50 times perfect each one
<intelikey> most likely cause  ?
<intelikey> insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.27/kernel/drivers/sound/soundcore.o: insmod sound-slot-0 failed
<dwidmann> Minataku: any trick to that?
<Minataku> Plus it's great not needing an initrd/initramfs
<Minataku> dwidmann: Once you have a proper configuration, when you grab new sources and go to configure them, it reads the current kernel's config and sets that
<epimeth> ejortegau: and strict?
<epimeth> ejortegau: :-p
<Minataku> Then all you have to do is look around for new or interesting things/features
<Minataku> And configure to taste
<epimeth> ejortegau: I find strict makes cross-browser compatibilty much much easier
<Minataku> If you mess up you can always try again
<dwidmann> Minataku: and also hope I don't find bugs
<Minataku> dwidmann: If anything, you'd be better off finding bugs in a kernel you compiled
<Minataku> Since you can help the kernel team trace it
<Minataku> I've done that, BTW
<Minataku> My laptop was affected by a rather nasty ACPI bug
<nosrednaekim> speaking of laptops... anyone want a wattmeter for one?
<intelikey> insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.27/kernel/drivers/sound/soundcore.o: insmod sound-slot-0 failed      nobody have clue-by-four ?
<dwidmann> Minataku: true, though when you find bugs it does suck in the meantime
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: whowhatnow?
<FireHazard17> Minataku: what happened?
<Minataku> intelikey: A dependent module, sound-slot-0 failed to be inserted
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: first of all why the 2.4 kernel?
<Minataku> intelikey: Check dmesg to see if there's any more info as to why
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: a wattmeter... to tell you how many watts your laptop is taking while running off of batteryies
<Minataku> dwidmann: Eh... I lost platform-specific ACPI support for a month or two
<Minataku> No biggie
<nosrednaekim> can help you power manage
<intelikey> dmesg is blank on that
<Minataku> FireHazard17: My model of laptop had a memory leak when the ACPI subsystem was polled for info
<intelikey> nosrednaekim why not
<Minataku> I was running fnfxd for platform-specific support
<Minataku> This polls ACPI maybe every 10 seconds
<FireHazard17> Minataku: eww that sucks
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: because there are WAY more recent kernels... but lol... never mind..
<Minataku> Yeah, you could see where that went
<Minataku> I helped them trace and fix it
<Minataku> It's long gone now
<Minataku> 2.4 is still active
<FireHazard17> Minataku: cool
<nosrednaekim> its up at .34 now though right?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim why would i "want" a more recent kernel ?    2.4 is years newer than any hardware it will be running here....  ?
<Minataku> It's a fairly good choice for systems with space restrictions
<ejortegau> hm, now that you speack about acpi... someone told me that hibernation would not work on my laptop unless a sort of "switched off" the second processor... any ideas how to do that?
<Minataku> FireHazard17: Indeed
<Minataku> 2.4 kernels are smaller than 2.6
<Minataku> And most 2.6 drivers and such are backported
<intelikey> indeed
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: ok. never mind.. I was under the impression that the newer the kernel the better
<Minataku> That said, I won't use a 2.4 unless I absolutely need something supertiny
<intelikey> nosrednaekim ok.
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: yea? go try vista :-p
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: sorry.
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: haha... I was talking linux. but I see the point and defer.
<epimeth> hmmm.. I wonder if the 2.4 kernel will locate *any* of this lappy's harware...
<intelikey> so now with all the sound drivers as module why would i get that error ?
<intelikey> insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.27/kernel/drivers/sound/soundcore.o: insmod sound-slot-0 failed
<epimeth> speaking of which.... anybody know anything about biometric security for linux?  specifically fingerprint readers?
<nosrednaekim> is insmod the 2.4 equivalent of modprobe?
<intelikey> is it a "wrong" config arg   in module.conf  or something ?
<Minataku> intelikey: Try to modprobe "sound-slot-0"
<Minataku> Then check dmesg
<Minataku> I'm hoping that the default log level on Kubuntu isn't set to some stupidly quiet level
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: no don't worry... it'll tell you if it errors out
<Minataku> Yeah, but we need to know WHY
<Minataku> This is Linux, not Windows
<Minataku> Knowing that it failed isn't enough
<intelikey> again dmesg is blank on that     didn't change.  but the modprobe command burped out lots of   "/drivers/sound/soundcore.o: unresolved symbol ..."
<intelikey> so it's a version mismatch   right ?
<Minataku> intelikey: Bingo
<Minataku> Did you self-compile this?
<intelikey> yes
<Minataku> What's the current kernel you're running?
<Minataku> Did you remember to "make modules-install"?
<intelikey> well it's 2.4.27   but there is no subversion
<intelikey> Minataku hehhe  /ver is useless   lol
<Minataku> intelikey: Recompile, and make sure you follow all the compilation directions
<Minataku> I don't know the commands for a 2.4
<Minataku> I know them for a 2.6
<Minataku> make all
<Minataku> Er
<Minataku> "make all; make modules-install; make install"
<Minataku> 2.4 may require more, check "make help"
<intelikey> Minataku yeah i'm rebuilding already.   it's  make config ;make dep ;make modules ; make  ;make install
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> I'd make the kernel first
<Minataku> Before the modules
<Nuked> sorry that I am repeating myself, but my gdm/kdm keep freezing, and when it allows me to login, after some time when I decide to log off the computer just hangs
<Minataku> Though in a 2.6 it's done at the same time with "make all"
<intelikey> not the order that the README says.
<Minataku> intelikey: Ah, okay then
<Minataku> Is there no "make modules-install" for a 2.4?
<intelikey> yes   but make install  does the kernel and modules
<Minataku> For a 2.6 you have to explicitly install the modules
<BluesKaj> is the a list of modules that make up the base kernel ?
<BluesKaj> there
<intelikey> BluesKaj only the things that you "compile in"  what ever part is built as "modules" is just that.  modules.
<Nuked> no clues at all?
<intelikey> Nuked using kdm or gdm ?
<Nuked> kdm at the moment
<intelikey> Nuked and do you have remote login via ?dm enabled ?
<Nuked> but the same problem occurs with both
<Nuked> I dont think so
<Nuked> how do I check
<BluesKaj> ok , of what then does the kernel actually consist ?
<ejortegau> thanks for your help guys
<intelikey> BluesKaj i'm not really qualified to answer that.   but for the sake of an answer think of it like this.   there "kernel" is the program that runs everything else  and that program has to control how every other process acts/interacts/and responds.
<intelikey> Nuked i think there is a section in kcontrol that can check kdm on that point.
<Nuked> ill look into it
<BluesKaj> ok intelikey , thanks ...makes sense
<intelikey> Nuked you may also have log files that can help find the problem.  look in /var/log/  for anything with ?dm  or xorg  in it.
<Minataku> The kernel is the core operational piece of the system
<Minataku> It also contains the drivers necessary to interact with pieces of hardware present
<intelikey> yep very little is done that doesn't pass through the kernel
<Minataku> These drivers can either be compiled into the kernel, or compiled as modules to be inserted into the kernel when needed
<intelikey> also "and i like this" you can configure the build process to include or exclude almost anything that the kernel is capable of.
<Minataku> The Linux kernel is of a modular monolithic design, the kernel exists as one large inpedendent program with the option of insertable modules to expand functionality as required
<Minataku> Correct
<Minataku> To the point where parts like initrd/initramfs are not needed
<intelikey> even the abality to insert/remove modules is a compile time option.
<BluesKaj> sounds like a definition alright , Minataku :)
<JuJuBee_> Just finished installing kubuntu feisty for the second time.  The first time no bootable HD after reboot.  Before I reboot, how do I check to see if my HD is bootable?
<Nuked> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Minataku> The typical binary kernel is compiled with only what cannot be included as a module
<Minataku> Everything that CAN be included as a module is
<intelikey> JuJuBee_ good question.
<Minataku> The critical modules are usually placed in the initrd/initramfs so they're available to be used on boot for critical pieces such as video and storage control
<JuJuBee_> I thought so, got an answer?
<Nuked> intelikey,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24353/
<Nuked> thats one of them
<Minataku> If those aren't present for some reason, you get an panic on boot attempt
<intelikey> JuJuBee_ actually.  no.
<intelikey> anyone able to answer JuJuBee_   ???
<Minataku> JuJuBee_: Make sure you've installed GRUB
<JuJuBee_> How do  I check?
<Minataku> Have you typed "grub-install" at any time?
<hitmanWilly> there's always cfdisk to see if the boot flag is enabled
<JuJuBee_> Thought I saw something about it installing on hd0.
<JuJuBee_> Nope, using gui install.
<Minataku> JuJuBee_: Then it should be fine
<JuJuBee_> Should have been fine the first time then...
<Minataku> If it fails to boot you can always boot the installed system from a LiveCD with GRUB
<Minataku> Then fix it from there manually
<JuJuBee_> Use the boot from hd option?
<Minataku> Yes
<intelikey> Nuked lots of errors there but just scanning through i don't notice anything that would naturally affect kdm in an adverse mannor...
<JuJuBee_> K.  I'll check.  bbs
<Nuked> intelikey, what should I do?
<Minataku> Ah... the Sun OpenBoot PROM Monitor... with classy CG6 logo and pretty OBP font
<intelikey> <hitmanWilly> there's always cfdisk to see if the boot flag is enabled <<< yes that would be one of many things needed for a disk to be bootable,,, or would it?   does grub care whether a partition is set bootable ?
<Minataku> GRUB doesn't care, AFAIK
<hitmanWilly> i thought it did
<Minataku> Since GRUB is booted from the MBR
<hitmanWilly> or am i thinking lilo again?
<intelikey> definite not lilo
<intelikey> lilo doesn't even care if it has partitions
<hayden> Kubuntu is awesome.
<hayden> It just is.
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, you're right if its on the MBR it shouldn't need it...
* hitmanWilly must be smoking crack tonight
<intelikey> yeah i marval at it too hayden   (maybe not for the same reasons...)
<Minataku> Heehee
<hayden> Well I switched from Fedora and everything was just so much easier.
<hayden> Wireless configuration, samba shares, software installation/updates, everything.
<Minataku> Eh... laziness factor...
<hayden> Well easier doesn't mean less capable.
<intelikey> i really don't know of a good test to see if bios will boot a disk      without rebooting.
<Minataku> No offense, it just sounds like the typical Windows user, "F*ck doing it myself, I want it done for me"
<hayden> Well
<hayden> Before Fedora I used Windows.
<hayden> There's nothing wrong with a level of simplicity.
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: spoken like a true gentoo user :P
<intelikey> indeed
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: And what's wrong with that? XD
<hayden> As long as the simplicity doesn't limit you.
<hitmanWilly> nothing, as you know im one as well XD
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Yep :D
<intelikey> hayden i agree.  nothing wrong with a level of automation also.   even though i disable most automatic crap as soon as i install...
<Minataku> I much better like a distro where I _HAVE TO_ compile my own kernel over one where I'm discouraged at many steps from ever thinking about it
<hayden> The only thing I really haven't figured out to do is have synced accounts across a samba network.
<Minataku> Heehee, sorry guys, I'll calm down now XD
<intelikey> Nuked you do know that all those "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169"  are non-error errors  don't you ?   that is to say the ubuntu team made it do that on purpose and they don't consider that an error.
<hayden> Anyone attempted/done that...?
<BluesKaj> I'm as lazy as the next guy but i like OSS cuz it only takes work not cash to get apps to do things for you .
<JuJuBee_> I'm back, no bootable HD... again...
<Minataku> Just in a bit of an argumentative mood for some reason
<JuJuBee_> invalid boot sector iirc..
<Minataku> JuJuBee_: Hrm
<Nuked> intelikey I didnt know that
<intelikey> JuJuBee_ sounds like you need a /boot  partition at the begining of the disk.
<Nuked> but it still does not explain why my system is reacting the way it is
<JuJuBee_> I have a /boot, but not separate part.
<jewie> herro
<intelikey> Nuked yes.  they setup the xorg.conf to try to activate "wacom" devices   and if you don't have one  then you get error messages but not really anything wrong.
<intelikey> Nuked and no it doesn't explain that.
<jewie> what is best app to use for installing multimedia apps and codecs
<JuJuBee_> I Think this happened lat time I installed.  I ended up using all 1 part and letting ubuntu set it up... couldnt have /, /home and swap, but I want it...
<hayden> jewie: Adept...?
<Minataku> JuJuBee_: You should have three
<Nuked> To be honest intelikey im really lost as to why the heck my system just responds the way it does
<jewie> how do i find the w32 codecs?
<Minataku> /boot swap /
<Minataku> In that order
<JuJuBee_> no /boot when I df
<intelikey> JuJuBee_ the reason for a /boot partition of less than 2g is because some bios' are not able to read the fs of a large disk/partition too big.    that may not be your problem.  but it could be, seeing that grub relies entirely on bios for reading the fs to load the kernel
<JuJuBee_> Hmmm, could I have one of those recovery partitions that is interfering?
<JuJuBee_> How would I check.
<hayden> Anyone tried wireless N yet?
<intelikey> JuJuBee_ yes you could.   cat /proc/partitions
<fabiosarts> hi
<hayden> hi
<intelikey> hi
<JuJuBee_> Nope, only the 3 I set up...
<JuJuBee_> sda1 is /
<JuJuBee_> sda2 is /home
<JuJuBee_> sda 3 swap
<jewie> which would you recommend medibuntu or automatix?
<fabiosarts> i have an problem with apt-get
<intelikey> size of sda1 ?
<JuJuBee_> 58597056
<intelikey> jewie !automatix
<intelikey> !automatix
<intelikey> !medibuntu
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<intelikey> where's  the bot ?
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<jewie> so where should i get the w32codecs from
<jsubl2> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Minataku> Hey, could someone ban Lulu? That nick collision crap is getting really annoying... Jucato, you still there?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<JuJuBee_> I don't get it... I just installed earlier onto a 160GB using 90GB / part first...
<jewie> what i should compile them?
<intelikey> JuJuBee_ but the bios may be different ?
<Minataku> Jucato: Just ban the nickname
<Minataku> So if they finally get a clue and use a different one they can still come back
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@p549FC849.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Jucato
<JuJuBee_> Yes, it is, so what can I do?  Should I use a small /boot first then the / and /home and swap?
<Jucato> er...
<Minataku> Or just do that, either way is fine
<Minataku> XD
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@p549FC849.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Jucato
<hayden> Heheh...
* Jucato double checks...
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@p549FC849.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Jucato
<Jucato> there
<dewey> lol
<JuJuBee_> How big does /boot need to be?
<Minataku> Nice work, Jucato
<Minataku> JuJuBee_: Make it 128MB
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: flexing your muscles eh?
<JuJuBee_> K, here goes....again.
<Minataku> Jucato: Or not so good work
<Minataku> >.<
<Jucato> need some exercise once in a while...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Minataku> Heehee
<JuJuBee_> Thanks.
<intelikey> JuJuBee_ i would try that. yes.   make first partition /boot size less than 2g  1g is plenty for /boot  even 500m would be large enough.   then your /  which shouldn't need more than 10g if you have a seperate /home
<Minataku> I guess Freenode's IRCd is a bit retarded
<JuJuBee_> Really, 10G ?  I like installing stuff... I use vmware as well.
<Minataku> Jucato: [23:05:20]  * Lulu (n=lulu@84.159.200.73) has joined #kubuntu
<Minataku> That's the IP address
<JuJuBee_> my vm was 15G for winblows
<hayden> Is there any open-source version of VMWare that's just as good?
<Minataku> hayden: QEMU is close
* mode/#kubuntu [+b Lulu!*@*]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<hayden> Can it run programs like Macromedia Flash decently well...?
<Minataku> Fairly easy to set up via CLI, nice and simple if you remember the switches you need
<intelikey> JuJuBee_ yes really 10 is more than almost anyone has installed as a system   now /home will house all your "personal" stuff  dvd.images and such....
<Minataku> hayden: Are you on x86?
<hayden> Yes.
<JuJuBee_> Should I save my vm's in /home then?
<Minataku> If you are just grab !flash-nonfree
<intelikey> yes
<JuJuBee_> OK then.  Here I go...
<JuJuBee_> TTYL
<JuJuBee_> Thanks again...
<intelikey> JuJuBee_ one advantage in that (which should be obvious) is that if you upgrade and something goes wrong or for any other reason deside to reload the system  you don't loose anything in /home   you loose everything in /
<intelikey> too late.
<hayden> Heh..
<Minataku> Bah, I hate doing that
<Minataku> Most of my important things are just on different drives
<Minataku> Portioning out /home from / is a pain in the ass
<hayden> My home folder is stuffed full of crap I don't need/use.
<intelikey> yeah  i don't use partitins    (one disk has an exception to that, also has windows 95 for the kids)
<hayden> 95 :P
<intelikey> it plays their games
<crazy_bus> I've got a flv and a .srt subtitle file.  How do I put these together for youtube?
<Minataku> SPARCstation 10 (1 X 390Z50), Keyboard Present
<crazy_bus> Is there a program in kubuntu to do so?
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> I love my collection
<hayden> What's the best POP mail program in you guys' opinions?
<intelikey> fetchmail/sendmail ?
<innernaut> I have two wifi cards in this machine, each are receiving an ip via dhcp... anyone know how I could bridge the cards so that I distribute the bandwidth between both?
<BluesKaj> i dl'd vmware , but when highligted , for some reason it began installing under wine , so i aborted ...anyone heard of this ?
<hayden> Something with a GUI...
<hayden> :P
<hayden> I use thunderbird currently, but I'm wondering if there are any better alternatives.
<hayden> BluesKaj: Did you download the EXE? :P
<intelikey> hayden there is fetchmail-fe  i think...
<intelikey> !info fetchmailconf
<ubotu> fetchmailconf: fetchmail configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.3.6-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 61 kB, installed size 204 kB
<intelikey> that's a gui
<BluesKaj> I've tried a few but i always return to T-Bird
<intelikey> hayden are you talking about just a client ?
<BluesKaj> it was a tarfile, hayden
<hayden> intelikey: Yes.
<BluesKaj> er ,rar file
<intelikey> email clients   hehhe not what i was talking about  sorry.
<intelikey> !email
<hayden> K, that's what I began thinking when I saw sendmail.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !kmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hayden> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hayden> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<innernaut> brb
<Jucato> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<hayden> Whoops...
<hayden> Sorry ubotu :P
<intelikey> :)
<BluesKaj> ooo ubotu ...u look so good when angry
<_4strO> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<_4strO> :p
<BluesKaj> _4strO, bah
<intelikey> ok i have built another kernel...  "take 984,362 ... and action !"
<intelikey> time to test.
<ubuntu_> evening all i've got a slight (hoping) problem with my install of kubuntu, i was running the 32bit version installed to my disk just fine and decided to go with 64bit instead as my system is 64bit capable i installed just fine and it instructed me to reboot to use the new system or i could keep using the livecd. now i have grub throwing first a 15 error and 2nd a 17 error any ideas?
<Qb_Master> Hey again guys
<Minataku> ubuntu_: I trust you've looked up these errors
<ubuntu_> i have and cant seem to make anything useful from them
<Qb_Master> okay so I reinstalled Kubuntu (had 6.06 Dapper Drake, am now on 7.04, Fiesty)
<BluesKaj> error 17 is = grub missing
<Qb_Master> and I can't get my wireless NIC to be recognized
<Qb_Master> I currently have my router sitting on the floor and am plugged into it with a wire
<BluesKaj> it happened to me
<Qb_Master> (barely makes it)
<ubuntu_> how can grub be missing if grub is throwing the error?
<Qb_Master> so that I could connect to the internet
<ubuntu_> Qb_Master: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<hayden> Qb_Master: Have you tried ndiswrapper?
<mkquist> BluesKaj - have u tried to reinstall grub?
<hayden> Ugh, you beat me :P
<Qb_Master> ubuntu_: I can't seem to get it to install
<BluesKaj> yes , I used the supregrub disk
<Qb_Master> a site told me to try
<Qb_Master> apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<BluesKaj> err supergrub
<Qb_Master> and it didn't work
<Minataku> ubuntu_: GRUB has two parts
<ubuntu_> can i install it via this livecd?
<Qb_Master> (yes I tried it with sudo)
<mkquist> BluesKaj: was it working before?
<Qb_Master> also
<ubuntu_> Qb_Master: im not up to date on ndiswrapper im still a noob :D
<Minataku> The loader chunk which resides in the MBR, which is a very small space
<Qb_Master> I'm getting this error
<hayden> Qb_Master: Did you try installing it using the Adept Package Manager?
<Qb_Master> er
<Qb_Master> nvm about the error
<Minataku> And the functional section which resides on either / or /boot
<Qb_Master> hayden: it didn't show up in the adept manager
<hayden> Ah
<hayden> Well
<ubuntu_> Minataku: how can i go about fixing this, i used the Kubuntu automated install
<Minataku> If the second part is missing while the first part is present, the first part will report that GRUB is missing
<Qb_Master> ooh hey I may have just got it
<hayden> Qb_Master: So what did it do when you tried it with apt-get?
<Qb_Master> lol h/o
<Minataku> ubuntu_: Boot the LiveCD to a shell, reinstall GRUB
<hayden> Qb_Master: OK :D
<ubuntu_> i'll bet it has something to do with my choosing reiserfs this time around..
<Qb_Master> well
<Qb_Master> I did an update through the adept manager
<Qb_Master> then tried the command again
<Qb_Master> and it seemed to work
<ubuntu_> Minataku: i have no idea how to reinstall GRUB i always used LILO in the past
<hayden> Cool
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, has the grub problem , but I was able to rescue grub with some help from pll here, if you are dual booting like me . If you are just wanting to boot linux the supergrub disk is the answer
<Qb_Master> so maybe the package that was missing has been delivered :)
<Minataku> ubuntu_: grub-install
<hayden> Hah
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj: yeah im needing to dual boot unfortunately
<Minataku> There should be a manual page for it
<Qb_Master> however
<Qb_Master> still no wlan0
<ubuntu_> i did sudo grub-install (hd0) is that correct?
<hayden> Yeah
<Qb_Master> just the eth0
<hayden> You've still got to configure ndiswrapper
<Qb_Master> k
<hayden> Qb_Master: Do you have the driver disc for your card...?
<Qb_Master> nope
<Minataku> ubuntu_: I can't tell you, but it sounds proper
<Qb_Master> dunno where it is
<hayden> OK
<Qb_Master> lol
<ubuntu_> crap :(
<Qb_Master> and their site doesn't give drivers - they say that Linux comes with it in the kernel
<hayden> Qb_Master: You're going to have to find the windows drivers on the net somewhere... I believe you need the INF file.
<ubuntu_> Qb_Master:  a mounted doze partition with the driver available on it some where?
<Qb_Master> so they don't even provide a download link
<hayden> Oh
<Qb_Master> ahh yeah okay
<Qb_Master> I can get the windows drivers, 1 min :)
<hayden> OK
<ubuntu_> i think linux is back to trying to kill me :)
<BluesKaj> ubuntu , my work around was to edit the  /boot/grub/menu.lst by adding the windows boot parameters into it., but I had to install grub on linux first
<Qb_Master> (as soon as my wireless internet stops dropping packets ;P)
<ubuntu_> i get this error
<hayden> Heh
<ubuntu_> buntu@ubuntu:~$ grub-install (hd0)
<ubuntu_> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `hd0'
<Qb_Master> okay I have a Netrtlx.inf
<Qb_Master> with 3 other files as well
<hayden> Alright
<hayden> OK
<hayden> Cool
<hayden> So
<BluesKaj> ubuntu are you on live cd or HDD install right now ?
<hayden> Open up a konsole window.
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj: live
<Qb_Master> k
<hayden> Qb_Master: Now cd into the directory where the inf file is
<Qb_Master> alrighty
<hayden> Now
<hayden> Run
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: try dropping the () around hd0
<hayden> ndiswrapper -i INFFILE
<ubuntu_> ok
<hayden> Where INFFILE would be replaced by the name of the INF file
<BluesKaj> no brackets , ubuntu_
<hayden> Oh, and don't forget sudo
<hayden> sudo ndiswrapper -i INFFILE
<ubuntu_> hitmanWilly: no go
<ubuntu_> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<ubuntu_> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Qb_Master> driver netrtlf is already installed
<Qb_Master> ???
<hayden> Oh
<hayden> Hah
<hayden> OK
<hayden> So
<Qb_Master> it's lying
<Qb_Master> lol
<hayden> Well
<hayden> Try this:
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: ok, hold on...
<hayden> sudo ndiswrapper -m
<ubuntu_> Qb_Master: have you prayed to tux and linus yet?
<Qb_Master> lol
<Qb_Master> okay
<Qb_Master> adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper ...
<Qb_Master> oOo
<hayden> Qb_Master: Now
<Qb_Master> that sounds promising
<hayden> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<BluesKaj> well , it's late ...sacktime for me ...take care all , happy linuxing :)
<hayden> BluesKaj: Bye bye.
<Qb_Master> k done
<ubuntu_> later BluesKaj thanks
<Qb_Master> no output
<hayden> OK
<hayden> ...
<erhan> when you install something with apt-get, sometimes it asks you a bunch of questions in text based dialogs. when adept installs something that requires such dialogs, I get X errorw failed to open device. I remember having such a problem in synaptic, i installed a gnome-perl library and it started showing gtk dialogs for that. how can I fix this in adept?
<Qb_Master> (didn't say anything)
<hayden> try...
<hayden> sudo ndiswrapper -l
<hayden> (that's an L)
<hayden> :p
<Qb_Master> lolk
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: try it with the actual linux name ie /dev/<whatever>
<Qb_Master> that sounds less promising
<Qb_Master> netrtlf : invalid driver!
<ubuntu_> hd0 would be... /dev/sda/ right?
<ubuntu_> as im using SATA
<hayden> Qb_Master: Shazbot...
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: yes
<hayden> Well
<jewie> i have amd k7 cpu. Should I just keep the generic kernel image?
<Qb_Master> still no wlan0 showing up in the network listing
<hayden> Either you've got the wrong driver...
<hayden> Or I guess ndiswrapper isn't recognizing it...
<erhan> nobody else realized this before? it always the case in a fresh kubuntu install
<Qb_Master> I got the Windows Xp driver from realtek's driver list
<ubuntu_> hitmanWilly: not found or not a block device
<hayden> I'm not too experienced beyond this point, so...
<hayden> :P
<Qb_Master> lol
<Qb_Master> hm well
<Qb_Master> I'm sure now it's something simple
<ubuntu_> Qb_Master: just on the off chance you MIGHT know, do you know what chip your wireless card uses?
<Qb_Master> yeah
<Qb_Master> realtek rtl8180.sys is the windows driver
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: ok, sudo fdisk -l and pastebin the output please
<Qb_Master> don't know the specific name
<Qb_Master> the card itself is a Belkin F5D5000
<hayden> Qb_Master: I smell a Google Quest :P
<hitmanWilly> !pastebin | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu_> may god help you sir.
<Qb_Master> haha I've been googling for 2 days
<Qb_Master> that's why I'm here now :P
<ubuntu_> i had an F5D7000 it was the devil
<hayden> I did that with my first wi-fi card, too :P
<jtt> Qb_Master,  lspci -vvv will show driver needed
<Qb_Master> w v? or vvv?
<Qb_Master> lol
<Qb_Master> (or v w?)
<jtt> Qb_Master, v v v  3 v's   -vvv
<Minataku> Multiple "v"s means more verbosity
<Qb_Master> lolk
<Qb_Master> ah
<Qb_Master> *sifts through to find realtek*
<Minataku> You'll want to do "lspci -vvv | less"
<eljefe> does anyone know how to make both [Alt]  keys function the same?  Currently my right [Alt]  doesn't do what i want it to
<Minataku> Since it's gonna be a lot
<hitmanWilly> or | grep realtek
<Qb_Master> lolk
<ubuntu_> hitmanWilly: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24357/
<Minataku> eljefe: They're not supposed to be the same
<Minataku> One's "Alt" one's "Meta"
<eljefe> Minataku: I know, but I don't see any benefit as it is
<eljefe> Minataku: can you clarify 'meta's role?
<Qb_Master> Minataku: good tip :)
<Minataku> I'm sure you can remap them, but that's a real Windows thing to do
<Minataku> eljefe: It's a separate modifier
<Qb_Master> okay
<eljefe> lol dude i've been in kde for 4 years, and i still don't get its role...
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: ok, that's weird, it should be installing....
<Minataku> There's Shift, Ctrl, Alt, Meta and Super, IINM
<hayden> Alright people, I'ma go.
<hayden> G'night.
<Qb_Master> 00:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b MA
<Qb_Master> C (rev 20)
<ubuntu_> hitmanWilly:  thats what im not understanding myself
<Qb_Master>         Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b MAC
<Qb_Master>         Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Step
<Qb_Master> ping- SERR+ FastB2B-
<eljefe> Minataku: IIMN ?
<eljefe> \IINM
<Minataku> If I'm Not Mistaken
<ubuntu_> i just fear i've fubared my entire pc doze nix and all
<Qb_Master>         Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort
<Qb_Master> - <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<Qb_Master>         Latency: 64 (8000ns min, 16000ns max), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes
<eljefe> ah
<Minataku> TBH, I dunno what Meta is for either
<Qb_Master>        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5
<Qb_Master>         Region 0: I/O ports at d400 [size=256] 
<Qb_Master>         Region 1: Memory at febffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256] 
<Qb_Master>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<Qb_Master> (k sorry about the flood)
* ubuntu_ pokes Qb_Master in the eye with pastebin
<Qb_Master> that's the output for the card I believe
<eljefe> ok so, i get the role of Super, sorta - it opens the KMenu (except my keybd doesn't have that key); what does Meta do?
<Qb_Master> lol sorry
<Minataku> Super is the key with the Windows logo
<Minataku> Menu is the key with the Menu icon
<eljefe> Minataku: that's what I am saying, if its not useful, I'd rather remap Meta to Alt so I can page back in a browser with one hand
<Qb_Master> so yeah
<ubuntu_> Minataku: what happens if i dremeled the doze logo off?
<Qb_Master> what does that tell me now?
<Minataku> ubuntu_: You get 50 worthless points
<intelikey> well, i think i don't like building kernels.
<Qb_Master> and why is access denied to view the capabilities?
<abe> hi people
<ubuntu_> what if i laser engraved a likeness of linux and tux dancing on the key instead?
<Minataku> ubuntu_: Then you're just weird
<Minataku> X3
<ubuntu_> :D
<Qb_Master> wait
<Qb_Master> this one line:
<Qb_Master> Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b MAC
<eljefe> Minataku: I just picked up this sweet old OmniKey Plus by Northgate, its an old, heavy keyboard that makes the most satisfying 'click clack' when  I type
<Qb_Master> MAC?
<ubuntu_> Media Access Controller?
<Minataku> Qb_Master: I forget what it stands for
<Minataku> Yeah, that's it
<intelikey> i din't say i don't like the idea.  just that my machine is too slow for that.   takes to long.
<Qb_Master> ooh okay lol
<Minataku> eljefe: Cool
<eljefe> ubuntu_: if you make replacement keys for sale to replace Win keys, I'd buy one  or two :)
<Qb_Master> okay, so I see the card
<Qb_Master> er
<Qb_Master> it sees the physical card
<Qb_Master> but it's not doing anything
<ubuntu_> they come in pairs as most dozeboards have a set
<Minataku> Qb_Master: Aren't you concerned about a USB wireless card?
<Qb_Master> lol lemme try an ifconfig
<Qb_Master> no, it's PCI
<Minataku> Not a PCI 10BaseT card?
<Minataku> Ah
<ubuntu_> Qb_Master: for wireless its iwconfig
<Qb_Master> k
<Minataku> Yeah, but he's missing the card entirely, I think
<Minataku> That is, no driver
<eljefe> Minataku: it is cool!  but i don't have a majority of the 'new' keys, such as Menu or Super/Win. And I dislike the right-[Alt] ... and i wanna remap it.  Seems pretty Linuxy for me to do, I think :)
<ubuntu_> thats strange as im running a cousin of the chip he is the 8187L and mine works out of the box
<Qb_Master> (lol noob question: how do I get out of the lspci output?)
<ubuntu_> ctrl+c
<Minataku> No
<Minataku> You're in less you type "q"
<ubuntu_> oh right
<Minataku> For Quit
<Qb_Master> ahh k
<Qb_Master> lol
<Minataku> :P
<ubuntu_> </noob>
<Qb_Master> I knew that, but forgot lmao
<jtt> Qb_Master, looks like the driver for 8180L does not ship with 7.04
<Qb_Master> found it out the other day
<ubuntu_> thats herecy!
<Qb_Master> jtt: ya but it shipped with 6.06 so that's strange :P
<Ace2016> http://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=linuxoffice2007lh1.png  :D
<intelikey> man but i do like a 2.4 kernel much better than the 2.6 on this box   cut my initial ram usage in half.  form  14m to 8    well almost half.
<Minataku> Like I said, I think someone dropped the ball
<Qb_Master> yah - well I posted the bug report
<ubuntu_> dropped the ball?
<jtt> Qb_Master, probably an oversight
<Qb_Master> now I'm just trying to get around that problem
<Qb_Master> lol
<Minataku> What jtt said
<ubuntu_> you know it kind of sucks that i can only boot my pc with this livecd now :D
<eljefe> ubuntu_ dropped the ball = made a mistake
<Qb_Master> iwconfig returns
<ubuntu_> ah..
<Qb_Master> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Qb_Master> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<jtt> Qb_Master, you have 6.06  /lib/modules still around somewhere
<Qb_Master> ifconfig returns info about those cards
<Qb_Master> jtt no
<Qb_Master> I reinstalled
<Minataku> jtt: Won't work anyway, version mismatch
<Qb_Master> not upgraded lol
<Minataku> Qb_Master: You may have to recompile a kernel
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: maybe try the --no-floppy option?
<Minataku> If there's no way to get the extra drivers
<ubuntu_> what would that do?
<Minataku> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Minataku> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jtt> Qb_Master, have you looked in the archives for  8180 driver
<Minataku> !modules
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<Minataku> Bah
<Minataku> Check that first one
<intelikey> but the bug in mc still affects it.   !!! KRAP !!!
* Minataku shrugs
<Minataku> Maybe there will be something useful there
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: it has to do with how grub install reads the drive.
<Minataku> Knowing the wiki, probably not
<Qb_Master> um I think I looked but didn't know where to go lol
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: iirc
<Minataku> !realtek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> so sudo grub-install hd0 --no-floppy?
<Minataku> Eh
<intelikey> it looks like i'll stop using mc until it's fixed (probably never)
<Minataku> intelikey: What's wrong now?
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: swap the hd0 and --no-floppy flag
<intelikey> memory leak.
<Qb_Master> well how come I'm the only one who's been in here complaining about 7.04 not having wireless drivers?
<Qb_Master> lol
<ubuntu_> sudo grub-install --no-floppy hd0 then?
<Minataku> Qb_Master: Because you're the only one with a chipset that the idiot forgot to include
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: so grub-install --no-floppy hd0
<Qb_Master> ah okay haha
<Minataku> No offense to said idiot, but doublecheck next time
<intelikey> Minataku trying to save file with only group perms   it can't save but eats about 35m ram "unrecoverable" on each attempt.
<ubuntu_> i feel like an idiot :)
<Minataku> intelikey: Eep.
<terrestre> i lost my swap
<Qb_Master> well what would I have to go through to compile my own kernel? (and would it make other programs incompatible?)
<intelikey> file size 125 bites.
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: or you may just have to install it by hand
<Minataku> terrestre: Open up the computer and find it, should be on the bottom
<Minataku> j/k
<ubuntu_> hitmanWilly: still no go
<Qb_Master> like, I wouldn't mind having the same kernel as now, plus the wireless driver
<Qb_Master> lol
<ubuntu_> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: ok, grub --no-floppy and i'll walk you through the setup
<ubuntu_> hitmanWilly: i have one more idea i'll brb ok?
<intelikey> Qb_Master to roll your own kernel   get the source   unpack it  read the README   run a few commands.
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: i suspect its because linux isn't the ,0 partition
<ubuntu_> and pray
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: ok
<Qb_Master> k
<ubuntu_> hitmanWilly: i suspect something myself im about to test the theory
<Qb_Master> well if worst comes to worst I will do that
<Minataku> Don't worry, you'll have the original kernel to fall back on if you mess up the new one
<Qb_Master> but first off, don't I have to figure out how to get the driver to work?
<Qb_Master> lol
<Qb_Master> can't just package a new kernel without the driver working lol then it'd be a waste of time
* intelikey goes to rm 8 tons of kernel source and one apt-got kernel...
<Qb_Master> (mind you I've never rolled a kernel in my life :P)
* hitmanWilly rolls his own all the time
<terrestre> i lost my swap after a freezing or something like that
<Qb_Master> lol
<intelikey> Qb_Master it's not hard.  just take your time and read through the online help as you go
<bob> Greets, everyone...
<hitmanWilly> but not on ubuntu, its a pita
<Qb_Master> still
<intelikey> bob
<Qb_Master> I need to get the driver working first, right?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: ?
<hitmanWilly> oh,
<intelikey> hitmanWilly nothing.  bob drops in says hello and leaves before anyont responds
<bob> Can someone give me some help with mounting an NTFS partition so that someone other than root can access it?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: oh, i usually ignore the join/quit msgs
<jebuskrist> gentlemens :)
<jebuskrist> hitmanWilly: it was as i suspected
<intelikey> !ntfs | bob
<ubotu> bob: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jebuskrist> its ubuntu_ by the way
<hitmanWilly> jebuskrist: i figured that out :P
<hitmanWilly> jebuskrist: what was it, btw?
<bob> Thanks, intelikey
<jebuskrist> it installed grub on sdb instead of sda this time around
<Qb_Master> wait a minute...
<jebuskrist> so by selected sdb as my boot device in my BIOS boot menu everything worked fine
<Qb_Master> sudo ndiswrapper -l
<_4strO> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Qb_Master> returns netrtlf : invalid driver!
<Qb_Master> does that mean
<hitmanWilly> jebuskrist: lol, the one bios has set up as boot first, right?
<Qb_Master> it just needs a file that is in the wrong place?
<Qb_Master> (like a .sys or .cat file? lol)
<bob> intelikey: Do you mind if I tell you what I've already done so you can tell me if I'll need to take some extra steps?
<hitmanWilly> jebuskrist: ive pulled that trick before myself :)
<Qb_Master> or does ndiswrapper only use the .inf?
<intelikey> jebuskrist ummm hmmm   the scsi emulation used by the installcd tricked out the order   i.e. grub didn't know what bios called the first disk....      that's one thing that scsi emulation does mess up.
<jebuskrist> hitmanWilly: well i HAVE sda set as my default 1st boot device and hadnt changed anything except for going to 64bit kubuntu from 32bit so i dont know why it didnt install to sda like the 32bit did
<usagi__> hello
<intelikey> bob shoot.
<jebuskrist> so how to i go about removing the broken grub on my other disk :D
<jebuskrist> to=do
<intelikey> jebuskrist install a boot loader there.    "over write the MBR"
<jebuskrist> i was afraid of that
<jewie> sorry to bug 1 more question. I installed mplayer with synaptic.  Where does it look for codecs?  I dont know where to put them.
<Qb_Master> aha!
<intelikey> jebuskrist you can install M$/s MBR if you like.
<Qb_Master> sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/qbmaster/ndis51_663/Netrtlx.inf ----- returned 'installing netrtlx ...'!
<Qb_Master> that may have worked hehe
<Qb_Master> lemme check
<Qb_Master> hmm
<intelikey> and it may not have  ?
<bob> intelikey: First, I installed the Read/Write to NTFS app. in Automatix2. That only mounted the system restore partition and a hidden partition, not my main Windows drive. So I went into the Disk & Filesystems shell of KControl, created a folder called "windows-drive" under /media, gave it that as a mount point and enabled it...
<redshadowhero> Okay, does anyone know how to make a window "float," or otherwise stay on top of all the other windows?
<jebuskrist> intelikey: i liked how i had it before it would boot from sda which IS the first disk and i could selected kubuntu or doze now i have to hit the boot selection key and choose sdb to choose kubuntu or doze
<intelikey> !Automatix | bob
<ubotu> bob: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jebuskrist> redshadowhero: right click choose always on top?
<redshadowhero> oh, wow...
<jebuskrist> err advanced>keep above others
<Qb_Master> intelikey: well it installed the driver
<redshadowhero> ah, there it is.
<redshadowhero> Thanks.
<jebuskrist> np
<jebuskrist> intelikey: i take it automatix isnt well liked?
<intelikey> jebuskrist you can install grub there also.   or lilo   or <pick a boot loader>
<bob> Umm... I know what Automatix is, but thanks. :)
<intelikey> jebuskrist not here. no.
<jebuskrist> i like it quite a bit but didnt know it could break systems @_@
<jebuskrist> intelikey: im a noob thats far too advanced a thing for me :)
<intelikey> bob it was the part about we don't support it that i wanted you to see.
<Qb_Master> <noob>how do I remove a directory?</noob>
<Qb_Master> (with terminal)
<jebuskrist> rmdir i think?
<jebuskrist> or is that dos?
<bob> Ohh ok. Well, I'm 99.9% sure the problem I'm having has nothing to do with Automatix
<Qb_Master> k
<redshadowhero> rmdir
<redshadowhero> or you can use rm
<jewie> does anyone know where I need to place the essential codec pack for mplayer?
<redshadowhero> but there are some flags
<Qb_Master> rm didn't work that's why I was asking lol
<jebuskrist> Qb_Master: i'd suggest waiting for confirmation from others before doing anything i say im still shaky at *nix
<usagi__> how does one add a font to kde without going through control panel?
<Qb_Master> k well I'm just removing an empty directory
<redshadowhero> well, rm would work
<stumpleit> hi in ubuntu using KDE how can I access the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<jebuskrist> Qb_Master: last time i tried that on OSX i wiped out my entire disk @_@
<Qb_Master> k so ndiswrapper -l reports 'netrtlx: driver installed'
<Qb_Master> ifconfig still shows no wireless card though
<Qb_Master> something I need to do first?
<terrestre>  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/66637 someone, with this problem? any idea?
<jebuskrist> one sec Qb_Master
<intelikey> !fonts > usagi__
<stumpleit> hi in ubuntu using KDE how can I access the Restricted Drivers Manager?
* Minataku yawns
<Minataku> Decided to play with my SPARCstation 10 a bit
<jebuskrist> Minataku: i'll bet mines bigger than yours :D
<bob> I had to do kdesu konqueror to even be able to open the folder I mounted the Windows partition in. Tried "sudo chown -R bob:bob /media/windows-drive" and "sudo chmod -R a+rw /media/windows-drive". After doing "ls -l /media/windows-drive" it looks like neither of those commands actually did anything
<usagi__> intelikey: Thanks
<Minataku> Need to fix my Ultra 2 but it's near the bottom of the stack
<jebuskrist> i have a beastly old SPARCServer 630MP
<Minataku> jebuskrist: Sweet
<jebuskrist> it needs a home :(
<Minataku> Really now?
<jebuskrist> else my dads gonna trash it
<Minataku> I'll take it
<jebuskrist> you pay shipping :D
<Qb_Master> - /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper contains the line "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper"
<bob> stumpleit: "sudo /usr/bin/restricted-manager" and if it's not already there, then "sudo apt-get install restricted-manager" and try again.
<Minataku> Heehee, I hope I can
<Minataku> No guarantees yet, now
<Qb_Master> I bet I just have to reload the network config somehow lol
<jebuskrist> even comes with a 13-14" monitor, keyboard and mouse :-O
<Minataku> I've got a monitor
<jebuskrist> Minataku: last time i got a quote to ship it via freight it was about $500
<Minataku> jebuskrist: WHAT?!
<Minataku> Was that the cheapest?!
<jebuskrist> UPS/USPS/FEDEX wanted around 1,500
<Minataku> Lemme look up the 630
<jebuskrist> its around 200lbs :)
<intelikey> bob ok.  you can't chmod or chown a M$ file system.  there is no permissions bit.  the permissions you see are a vertual perms set fs-wide by mount    the args   uid= gid= fmask= dmask= and umask=  affect that vertual permissons
<Minataku> jebuskrist: Well... what's it got in it
<Minataku> I may ask you to salvage it for me instead
<Minataku> Just give me lighter pieces
<Qb_Master> (where does Kubuntu look for its network interfaces?)
<Minataku> Let's take this to PM
<intelikey> bob  for a working example do;   sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /mountpoint
<jebuskrist> im not registered
<stumpleit> hi in ubuntu using KDE how can I access the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<Minataku> jebuskrist: I have that turned off anyway
<nbcb> hi how do i find out if i'm using debian or ubuntu in the terminal?
<intelikey> and you will see that everything is not set 777  on that fs.
<klobster> how do I make firefox NOT open pdf's?  they always hang :(
<nbcb> uname -r gives me 2.6.19
<intelikey> bob for all the details   man mount    look at the section about fs specific settings
<nbcb> does it mean i'm on debian, or ubuntu?
<terrestre> lsb_release -a
<terrestre> nbcb:  lsb_release -a
<bob> intelikey: Thanks
<intelikey> np
<Qb_Master> ???
<bob> This is weird. This is the third dual-boot setup I've done, and I didn't have this problem on either of the other ones
<nbcb> terrestre: it doesn't have this command lsb_release..
<bob> Actually, fourth*
<stumpleit> can anyone tell me how I can enable enable ATI accelerated graphics driver under KDE?
<intelikey> bob the others probably setup the /etc/fstab with options in there for that purpose.
<bob> stumpleit: Did you see my reply a minute ago?
<nbcb> any alternate ways to find out what linux is running?
<stumpleit> bob: no missed it sorry
<bob> intelikey: Sorry, but umm... Huh? :-D
<terrestre> locate ubuntu
<intelikey> bob the other installs you mentioned.   all the same installer ?    all the same disk/fs layout ?
<Qb_Master> - /etc/network/interfaces
<Qb_Master> is that the spot?
<bob> Yeah
<bob> Well
<intelikey> that's what i thought.
<bob> I think the partitions may have been arranged differently for Windoze
<Qb_Master> hmm...
<hitmanWilly> ok, back later all
<stumpleit> why doesnt my system have "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager?
<jebuskrist> Qb_Master: you still working on it
<bob> stumpleit: Run "sudo /usr/bin/restricted-manager"
<jebuskrist> stumpleit: you're on Kubuntu not Ubuntu and most documentation is for Ubuntu which uses Gnome and has a few things KDE doesnt
<elementrus86> hello
<bob> stumpleit: If it's not there, do "sudo apt-get install restricted manager" and try again
<elementrus86> how can I install something with apt-get and install all of the dependencies as well
<stumpleit> bob: ya i do that but it errors for some reason hrmm
<intelikey> the installer is just a hit and miss attempt at setting up a system and giving a usable configuration.     if it hits you go off praising the os.  if it misses...   it's really hard to anticipate every possable configuration/hardware/setup need.   and installers are only as good as the writer + user    so...
<bob> I read somewhere that Kubuntu has Restricted Manager installed by default, but there's just no shortcut
<bob> errors?
<nbcb> locate ubuntu? where is it
<Qb_Master> shmm
<Qb_Master> *hmm
<Qb_Master> I think I'm going to try a restart
<jebuskrist> Qb_Master: fixed it yet?
<Qb_Master> jebuskrist: maybe so
<Qb_Master> the driver's installed and all
<Qb_Master> but I think maybe it needs to reload
<stumpleit> bob: ya it says your hardware does not need any restricted drivers and then it exits, nand in the conosle i get errors like modinfo: could not find module fglrx
<Qb_Master> and since I dnt know how to do that manually
<Qb_Master> I think I'll just reboot
<Qb_Master> lol
<jebuskrist> couldnt hurt :D
<Qb_Master> haha yeah
<Qb_Master> I should log this chat tho 1st so I can refer back to it...
<jebuskrist> unless you blow up grub like i did :D
<Qb_Master> lol
<Qb_Master> er hmm
<Qb_Master> maybe I can't log it...
<Qb_Master> oh wait
<Qb_Master> it does it for me
<Qb_Master> lol
<Qb_Master> k be back in a few minutes
<Qb_Master> thanks for the tons of support you guys have given thus far :D
<jebuskrist> k
<bob> intelikey: Do the numbers in that command you gave me (sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /media/windows-drive/) correlate to *nix style permissions numbers?
<elementrus86> if i wanted to install firefox, how would I install firefox and all the dependencies it requires
<jebuskrist> sudo apt-get install firefox
<elementrus86> i get dependency errors
<usagi__> can mac fonts work in kde?
<jebuskrist> strange
<intelikey> bob yes   mask numbers   i.e.  7 - <number>
<elementrus86> or maybe my root password is wrong or something
<Darkkish> how is Qb's wifi doing so far/
<elementrus86> i dont remember the kubuntu installer asking me for a root password
<Darkkish> it always has o__o
<jebuskrist> elementrus86: if you havent changed your root password it would be your user password
<jebuskrist> wb Qb_Master
<Qb_Master> I's is back :)
<Darkkish> Qb_Master how's yoru wifi doing?
<Qb_Master> thanks
<jebuskrist> np
<Qb_Master> umm well better than before Darkkish
<Qb_Master> lol
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> working yet?
<Minataku> :O
<Qb_Master> lemme see
<Qb_Master> :P
<bob> Damned ATI
<Darkkish> are you running 7.04?
<Minataku> I'M IN THE TOP 100
<Minataku> HOLY CRAP
<jebuskrist> top 100 for what?
<Qb_Master> no not yet
<Qb_Master> still not in the list :(
<jebuskrist> Qb_Master: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<jewie> how come I rebooted kubuntu and now the only resolution I have is 640x480
<Minataku> I'm in the top 100 scores of this one track in this one event on Forza Motorsport 2 :O
<elementrus86> im also planning to update from edgy to feisty
<Darkkish> Para que?
<Minataku> Specifically, 59
<elementrus86> how would i do that? and would all of my apps and configs stay?
<Minataku> Of at least 3900
<Qb_Master> okies
<Darkkish> Oh man, i want Forza 2
<Darkkish> but first i want a 360 :p
<jebuskrist> xbox 360?
<Minataku> Yeah
<Qb_Master> Darkkish: I got ndiswrapper, and the wireless driver installed
<Minataku> Darkkish: Heh
<jebuskrist> my 360 looks lonely
<Qb_Master> the wlan0 isn't showing up still though
<jebuskrist> next to my wii
<Minataku> Yeah, having a 360 would help ;3
<jebuskrist> i want the elite just cause its black
<elementrus86> dang, this is way more active than the fedora irc channel lol
<elementrus86> how would i update from edgy to feisty? and would all of my apps and configs stay?
<jebuskrist> elementrus86: one sec
<Qb_Master> Darkkish: did you figure out your password yet? lol
<jebuskrist> elementrus86: i think you'd do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Minataku> Haha, that's sweet, it's got my setup and the replay on the server
<Darkkish> Qb_Master with ndis it might show up as eth0
<jewie> 640x480 is a terrible resolution
<Darkkish> lol
<jebuskrist> all your apps should stay as for your configs i cant guarantee
<Qb_Master> Darkkish: I'm on eth0 now
<Darkkish> oh :p
<Qb_Master> aka: my router is on the floor
<Darkkish> eth1 then?
<Qb_Master> and I have 2 50 ft wires cnxn'ed to it
<Qb_Master> lol no eth0 is the only one in the list
<Darkkish> jewie xorg.conf?
<Qb_Master> other then lo (loopback)
<Darkkish> lol
<jewie> yeah i checked it all that was in there is 640 resolution, i changed it and nothing happened
<Qb_Master> lemme get this here gui interface for ndiswrapper
<Qb_Master> I'm tired of the terminal
<Qb_Master> lol
<elementrus86> thx for the help
<jebuskrist> np
<Minataku> Sorry, I was just shocked to see that XD
<jebuskrist> i cant play online with my 360 or anything for that matter
<Darkkish> wow did anyone know there is a domain suffix .im
<Qb_Master> o.O;
<Qb_Master> I have a settings tab now
<Qb_Master> in my K menu
<Qb_Master> with one option
<Darkkish> lol
<Qb_Master> 'Windows Wireless Drivers'
<Qb_Master> lol
<Darkkish> niice
<Qb_Master> but it does nothing when I click on it
<Darkkish> oh.
<Darkkish> not niice.
<Qb_Master> :/
<Qb_Master> yah
<jebuskrist> i think its trying to kill YOU now
<Minataku> Heh, my 1969 Nissan Fairlady Z432R
<Minataku> Downloadable to the world
<Darkkish> I am going to boot to linux
<Darkkish> brb
<Minataku> Well, a replay featuring it, anyway
<jebuskrist> Minataku: you'd never beat my 1969 dodge charger :D
<jewie> the same thing happened on my laptop w/ nvidia gfx
<jewie> after a reboot, all i get is 640 resolution. i didnt upgrade anything
<jebuskrist> unless i had to turn a corner...
<Minataku> jebuskrist: Why no online play?
<Minataku> XBL Silver is free
<jebuskrist> Minataku: shatellite
<Qb_Master> oh that's the ndisgtk
<intelikey> my first car was a 63 ford fairlane 500
<Qb_Master> wonder why it isn't coming up though...
<Qb_Master> odd
<Minataku> jebuskrist: Ah
<Minataku> Yeah, that'll mess ya up
<jebuskrist> i could run my packets back and forth faster :D
<jebuskrist> a 1500ms minimum ping doesnt do wonders for your game play
<jebuskrist> right now im running a whole 1s lag time
<Qb_Master> lol all well
<Qb_Master> I'll continue with the terminal
<Minataku> Heh
<Qb_Master> since it's finally coinciding with me
<Qb_Master> (a little)
<Qb_Master> ah hey Minataku
<Minataku> These other guys have, like, modern Zs
<Qb_Master> okay I got the driver installed
<Minataku> I'm 59th with one from 1969
<Minataku> XD
<Qb_Master> (with ndiswrapper)
<jebuskrist> :D
<Qb_Master> the wlan0 still won't show up though
<jebuskrist> think you'd beat a 69 dodge charger with that?
<Qb_Master> anything you can think of for me to try?
<Minataku> jebuskrist: I dunno
<Minataku> I know there's at least one old Charger in the game
<Qb_Master> wb Darkkish
<Minataku> Dunno if it's a '69
<jebuskrist> i'll almost guarantee you would in cornering lol
<Darkkish> kback
<Darkkish> thx Qb_Master
<Darkkish> doing mathomework too
<Minataku> jebuskrist: That's where I tend to excel over the AI
<Qb_Master> lol I should be
<Darkkish> but now i'm distracted by beryl
<jebuskrist> mmm beryl
<Darkkish> lol <3
<Minataku> jebuskrist: And I was 59th even with a goofup I made
<Qb_Master> Darkkish: did you figure out your irc pass/
<Qb_Master> lol
<Darkkish> no
<Minataku> Where I went off the track for a second or two
<Darkkish> i need someone to reset it.
<Darkkish> >_>
<Qb_Master> you should re-register
<Darkkish> how?
<Qb_Master> as like Darkkish2
<Qb_Master> lol or something
<Darkkish> No D:
<Darkkish> I AM THE DARKKISH.
<Darkkish> lol
<jebuskrist> nice Minataku
<Qb_Master> lol
<jebuskrist> now whats a darkkish?
<redshadowhero> okay, another question...
<Qb_Master> hmm
<Qb_Master> grr
<Qb_Master> what am I forgetting to do?
<redshadowhero> when a process isn't responding, is there a "ctrl+alt+del"-type combonation in kubuntu?
<Qb_Master> lol I know it's like one thing
<Qb_Master> one simple thing
<Qb_Master> and it'll work
<Qb_Master> the driver's there
<redshadowhero> I'm asking this for a friend of mine who isn't comfortable with command line
<Qb_Master> the alias is in
<Qb_Master> (alias wlan0 ndiswrapper)
<Qb_Master> but wlan0 still is absent
<dogatemycomputer> redshadowhero: there is a task manager.. is that what you're asking?  I think its CTRL-ESC?
<redshadowhero> oh...
<jebuskrist> Minataku: its a 1969 Dodge Charger RT/SE
<Qb_Master> ...
<Qb_Master> help?
<redshadowhero> he just said its at the shutdown screen...
<Qb_Master> lol
<redshadowhero> so, there wouldn't be a task manager for THAT, then.
<jebuskrist> Qb_Master: did you try my link?
<Qb_Master> yeah
<jebuskrist> no go?
<Qb_Master> ooh wait I missed the bottom part
<Qb_Master> lmao
<dogatemycomputer> redshadowhero: i remapped my default keys to CTRL-ALT-T .. so the defaults are no longer there..
<Qb_Master> lemme try the depmod -a
<Darkkish> jebuskrist: it's an adjective, it came from my original name Darkkish_Box, but that's too long for alot of things
<intelikey> why does bash math act differently with different kernels ?
<jebuskrist> ah...
<jebuskrist> mine comes from the fact that i looked like a deranged version of jesus all in black
<jebuskrist> so my buddies started calling me jebus krist because i can be an asshole at times unlike the forgiving jesus christ
<redshadowhero> dogatemycomputer: yes, ctrl+esc does work for me
<redshadowhero> dogatemycomputer: but I'll stick with command line for all my process-killing woes
<Qb_Master> jebuskrist: ndiswrapper -l returns 'netrtlf : driver installed' ---- the site says it should return 'driver present, hardware present'
<Qb_Master> is that a bad thing?
<jebuskrist> no idea im a noob :(
<Qb_Master> lol oh
<Qb_Master> k
<jebuskrist> thats the limit of my knowledge sorry
<Qb_Master> k's
<Qb_Master> well um
<jebuskrist> as blasphemous as this may sound you might try #gentoo over on freenode
<Qb_Master>  sudo ifdown wlan0 returns 'ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured'
<jebuskrist> those guys could install and compile their way out of hell if need be
<Qb_Master> haha
<jebuskrist> @_o
<jebuskrist> see what iwconfig gives you
<Qb_Master> lo and eth0 still
<jebuskrist> blast
<Minataku> Sorry, was racing X3
<Qb_Master> lol: sudo apt-get heaven prayer universe
<jebuskrist> no idea :(
<Qb_Master> :P
<jebuskrist> good idea :D
<Qb_Master> rotfl
<jebuskrist> mm racing
<Darkkish> A cool game that i found
<Darkkish> that i had to have is called Toca Race driver 3
<Darkkish> and it has like billions of different cars, but it's for windows, and idk how it would do on wine or cedega.
<jebuskrist> none of that can beat mario kart :D
<Minataku> Haha
<Qb_Master> mario kart rules
<Qb_Master> especially when you know how to hex edit it ;D
<jebuskrist> name one other racing game that lets you shoot a red turtle up princess peach's backside?
<Qb_Master> hehe I have my hacked mario kart
<Qb_Master> that's fun to play online :D
<Minataku> Heh
<Qb_Master> hmm
<Qb_Master> okay, it may sound noobish after all I've been going through
<Qb_Master> but
<Qb_Master> anybody know how to configure a network interface?
<_4strO> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> i just visited #bash        chanserv is set to autoop level 0    you join you are op
<bob_> intelikey: Sorry to keep bugging you. Just one more question: Is there anything I can do in KControl's Disk & Filesystems section so that the main Windows partition will be readable and writable by all users upon startup?
<elementrus86> if I wanted to learn to program for linux, what would be the best language to learn?
* intelikey thought about /kick *
<Minataku> C, C++ or Python
<Qb_Master> lol I wish I understood C++
<Qb_Master> I prolly would if I weren't learning originally in the VisualC++ environment :P
<intelikey> bob_ i'm not sure about kcontrol   but you can add  dmask=000,fmask=111  in /etc/fstab   for that mount.    that's the results you want.
<Darkkish> lol probably qb
<jebuskrist> my programming skills stop at qbasic level and bad qb at that
<Jucato> elementrus86: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=39 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333867
<Qb_Master> lol I learned qbasic when I was in 3rd grade
<Qb_Master> ended up programming a DOS-based mp3 player
<Qb_Master> in it
<Qb_Master> lol
<Qb_Master> however, with Windows XP it stopped working
<intelikey> qbasic didn't exist when i was in third grade
<Qb_Master> because Xp switched over methods of playing sound
<bob_> intelikey: Just add that at the end of the line that /dev/hda1 (the windows partition) is on?
<Qb_Master> haha I made a basic internet connection thing in Qbasic too :)
<elementrus86> i think I'll go with Python
<bob_> Sorry, never touched fstab before. :-\
<Qb_Master> did it by retrieveing the output manually from winsock.dll
<intelikey> bob not end     options section     like this;  /dev/hda1 /mountpoint defaults,dmask=000,fmask=111 0 0
<jebuskrist> i feel like an old man :D
<Qb_Master> that was a fun time :)
<jebuskrist> when i was tooling around with qbasic we didnt have internet :D
<intelikey> ooops.
<Qb_Master> well at least a fun project
<Qb_Master> haha yeah
<intelikey> bob not end     options section     like this;  /dev/hda1 /mountpoint ntfs-3g defaults,dmask=000,fmask=111 0 0
<jebuskrist> we had... BBS'!!!
<Qb_Master> prolly didn't have mp3 either :P
<Qb_Master> (not to mention WAV)
<jebuskrist> nope :D
<Qb_Master> hehe
<intelikey> sorry i forgot the fstype the first time bob
<Qb_Master> oh man I'm so close
<jebuskrist> it could be im older than you or i was poor as #%!#@$ and couldnt afford anything back then :D
<Qb_Master> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<Qb_Master> well 3rd grade for me was 8 years ago
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Qb_Master> so
<Qb_Master> ya
<intelikey> bob note: you should probably install and use ntfs-3g
<jebuskrist> 3rd grade for me was...
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jebuskrist> long long ago
<Qb_Master> heh
<jebuskrist> im probably damn near old enough to be a few peoples parents in here
<bob_> intelikey: Should I do that before making this change to fstab?
<Qb_Master> um, anybody know a way to open Kate as root without having to go to the terminal and type 'sudo kate'?
<jebuskrist> makes me feel like a luser :D
<intelikey> bob before or after    read the ubotu post  ^
<jebuskrist> Qb_Master:  kdesu kate
<jebuskrist> after pressing alt+f2
<Qb_Master> thanks :)
<jebuskrist> np
<jebuskrist> i think i had alot more patience back in the dos days than i do now because i learned dos and computers by banging around as i am in linux now but i get irritated more easily with it now lol
<proxie> Any chance anyone could help me mount a hard drive real quick?
* jebuskrist fetches his cane and pipe
<jebuskrist> proxie: perhaps
<intelikey> bob_ changes in fstab  affect new mounts only.   i.e. you can edit it all day but until the mount command is called for a fs listed in fstab nothing changes.     to test fstab,  close anything accessing the fs and   sudo umount /mountpoint ;sudo mount /mountpoint
<proxie> It's a simple hard drive ... although it has WIndows data on it (in NTFS format)
<proxie> I just know next to nothing about how to go about getting it mounted.
<intelikey> bob_ also the example i gave will mount automatically at boot time.
<jebuskrist> proxie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<proxie> I installed "NTFS-config" from the adept manager, but when I click on it to start the application ... nothing comes up
<jebuskrist> i know its not supported here but i used automatix to get mine working
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g | proxie
<ubotu> proxie: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jebuskrist> intelikey: i already linked em...
<bob_> intelikey: That's what I want to do. ntfs-3g isn't necessary for that, right?
<intelikey> bob_ writing to ntfs....   yeah kinda.
<bob_> intelikey: Because I didn't need it on any of the previous dual boot setups, although as stated, there are some slight differences.
<intelikey> bob_ and you didn't break windows ?
<proxie> intelikey: what is the "!ntfs-3g" ... is that a command?
<Qb_Master> ya jebuskrist they won't help me there
<intelikey> proxie bot call.  ubotu answered  ^
<brianw> jebuskrist: please do not refer people to #gentoo.
<proxie> AH, got ya
<Qb_Master> they "support strictly gentoo"
<jebuskrist> brianw: sorry :(
<brianw> jebuskrist: no worries
<bob_> Nope
<jebuskrist> well thats not a very friendly thing they always helped me out
<brianw> Qb_Master: what is the problem?
<Qb_Master> well I had to install my own wireless driver using ndiswrapper
<Qb_Master> it says the driver's installed now
<Qb_Master> but
<brianw> eww
<Qb_Master> wlan0 is still not showing up
<Qb_Master> (ya I know I had no choice)
<intelikey> bob_ if you like "russian rulet"  don't use ntfs-3g
<brianw> iwconfig wlan0
<Qb_Master> no such device
<Qb_Master> it shows up in an lspci though
<bob_> intelikey: Ok, thanks. I'll have to fix that on my friends' systems, I guess.
<brianw> Qb_Master: is ndiswrapper loaded? lsmod | grep ndis
<Qb_Master> ndiswrapper           185820  0
<Qb_Master> usbcore               134280  4 ndiswrapper,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<Qb_Master> appears so
<Qb_Master> I think that means it's loaded
<brianw> Qb_Master: aye
<brianw> Qb_Master: iwconfig
<jebuskrist> anyone here running 64bit Kubuntu?
<brianw> Qb_Master: any ifaces showing wireless extentions?
<jack-> question: i solved the doesnt-even-boot-up thing, was just the fact that nvidia dropped support for old chips like my laptop-ge4..nv works, without opengl/glx though
<Qb_Master> lo - no wireless extensions && eth0 - no wireless extensions
<jack-> but now i have the same thing with the sound
<Qb_Master> (I'm on eth0 atm, which is wired)
<Darkkish> I want to configure my 5 button mouse
<jack-> does anyone know which update could have killed my sound?
<crimsun> jack-: too vague.  What does /proc/asound/cards show?
<jebuskrist> jack have you made sure its not muted?
<jebuskrist> and the correct card is selected
<jack-> yup
<Qb_Master> brianw: nope
<jebuskrist> i have my onboard sound disabled via bios yet linux still picks it up so i have to select the audigy2
<Qb_Master> no ifaces showing wireless extensions :(
<Darkkish> where is the xorg again?
<jack-> crimsun: jack# cat  /proc/asound/cards
<jack->  0 [I82801DBICH4   ] : ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4
<jack->                       Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with ALC202 at 0xd0000c00, irq 10
<bob_> jack-: Did you try nvidia-glx-legacy?
<jebuskrist> xorg.cong?
<jebuskrist> orr xorg.conf
<intelikey> jebuskrist yeah linus doesn't care much for bios
<jack-> bob_ yes, works but glx still doesnt show up
<jack-> back to nv for now :x
<bob_> Ouch
<brianw> Qb_Master: ndiswrapper -l
<jack-> seems like i need some odd driver revision inbetween
<crimsun> jack-: now pastebin `amixer`  (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
<jebuskrist> Darkkish: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Qb_Master> netrtlx : driver installed
<Qb_Master> ^
<Darkkish> jebuskrist tthanks
<jebuskrist> np
<intelikey> i have an "unsupported" nvidia card too
<jebuskrist> i have a supported 7900GT PCI-E card
<jebuskrist> which is almost 100% useless in linux :D
<_4strO> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Qb_Master> haha jebuskrist I know that -- I have the 7950GT PCI-E
<Qb_Master> :P
<jebuskrist> a fine card that is :D
<Qb_Master> doesn't get much use here in Linux
<Qb_Master> ooh yeah :)
<brianw> Qb_Master: rmmod ndiswrapper && modprobe ndiswrapper && dmesg|tail -n10
<jebuskrist> i only keep window around for games
<jebuskrist> windows^
<jack-> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24362/
<jack-> looks ok to me :x
<brianw> Qb_Master: then paste the tail of dmesg
<Qb_Master> here?
<crimsun> jack-: amixer set 'External Amplifier' mute
<jebuskrist> i suppose i'll back all my stuff up tomorrow format and reinstall both OS' :(
<brianw> Qb_Master: no, to a pastebin
<Darkkish> why do i always get errors when i open a file using kate?
<Qb_Master> lolk
<Qb_Master> 1 moment - gotta get my pizza lol
<jebuskrist> Darkkish: what error?
<jebuskrist> oh and are you running it as root?
<jack-> crimsun: done, gave me some crackling in the speakers
<Darkkish> jebuskrist: device error
<jebuskrist> @_o
<Darkkish> Failed to open device
<Darkkish> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<crimsun> jack-: aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<jebuskrist> that stumps me
<jebuskrist> but im a noob its not hard to do
* intelikey slips a firecracker under Qb_Master's shoe and lights it.
* intelikey steals Qb_Master's pizza in the confussion
* jebuskrist puts his fish bat to the back of intelikey's knee and takes the pizza
<intelikey> hmmmm some days ya just can't win.
<jack-> crimsun: nothing audible ;x problem is: gui apps like noatun dont just play silently, they seem to play 100x faster too
* jebuskrist passes out slices to intelikey and Qb_Master
<Darkkish> how do i configure my 5 button mouse?
<jebuskrist> oh and some ice to both :D
<Qb_Master> :P
<jack-> time position bar gets through a 80minutes techno set in less than 5 seconds
<Qb_Master> okay I'm goin to pastebin now
<jebuskrist> no idea Darkkish
<Qb_Master> lmao :P
<jebuskrist> thats probably 5 seconds too long then :(
<intelikey> !mouse | Darkkish
<ubotu> Darkkish: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<jebuskrist> just kidding :D
<jack-> crimsun: doesnt even matter which backend i configure my arts to use (alsa, oss, esd)
<jebuskrist> lol serial mouse :D
<Darkkish> thanks intelikey...
<Qb_Master> http://paste.uni.cc/16124
<Qb_Master> br
<Qb_Master> er
<Qb_Master> brianw: there ya go :)
<jebuskrist> i think the thing i like most about linux is that i can sit on a fresh un-updated install and not get slammed by 300000000 viruses in a span of 5 minutes
<intelikey> jack- try alsa  it's a little cleaner...
<brianw> Qb_Master: still no wlan0 in iwconfig ?
<jack-> intelikey: i know, thanks, but that doesnt give me my sound back ;p
<Qb_Master> nope :(
<brianw> Qb_Master: is it a usb wifi card?
<Qb_Master> no, PCI
<brianw> Qb_Master: wierd
<brianw> Qb_Master: get a real card, an atheros based one :)
<Qb_Master> haha well here's the thing
<Qb_Master> it works in Windows, and on Dapper Drake
<Qb_Master> (Kubuntu 6.06)
<jack-> anyone else seen that sound problem after updating kde to 3.5.7?
<intelikey> jack- i must defer to crimsun on sound issues.   he's the man.
<Qb_Master> but not in 7.04
<brianw> I would still get a native card if it is pci
<Qb_Master> atheros?
<jebuskrist> brianw: im not sure if this has any bearing on Qb_Master's situation but i had a Belkin F5D7000 he has the F5D5000 with the RTL8180L chipset mine i believe had the RTL8187L chipset and i couldnt get *nix or doze to use realtek's modules nor drivers
<jebuskrist> the ONLY thing that used and recognized the card in windows was Belkin's own drivers
<Qb_Master> lol I have indeed had a lot of problems with this card
<jebuskrist> Qb_Master: i've learned to stay away from Belkin's gear
<Qb_Master> *installing it anyways
<Qb_Master> hm, you're not the 1st to tell me that lol
<Qb_Master> 2nd person in 2 days that told me belkin is bad...
<brianw> Qb_Master: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156168
<jebuskrist> i bought the F5D7000 because it used the linux supported chip or so i thought until nothing but their own windows drivers picked it up and used it then it kept dropping ever minute or two
* Qb_Master hopes it's cheaper than $10
<brianw> Qb_Master: I use that in my router
<Qb_Master> k
<intelikey> Qb_Master belkin = eval     count now at 3.
<Qb_Master> haha
<Qb_Master> well I like my belkin router
<jebuskrist> Qb_Master: sell it to some unsuspecting windows loving noob @_@
<Qb_Master> never had any problems with it
<brianw> Qb_Master: also this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156165
<Qb_Master> amazing seeing as it fell off a truck
<Qb_Master> :P
<jebuskrist> fell off a truck P
<jebuskrist> :P
<Qb_Master> haha ya I might do that
<Qb_Master> it did lmao
<brianw> Qb_Master: I am just saying that I use that to act as an AP in my linux router
<Qb_Master> wound up at a warehouse
<brianw> Qb_Master: it works well
<Qb_Master> that my brother worked next to
<Qb_Master> k
<Qb_Master> grr I hate wireless internet
<jebuskrist> Qb_Master: i was a thug in my old days which is how i got to where i am now so i know what fell off the back of a truck is :P
<Qb_Master> haha sweet
<jebuskrist> disclaimer: dont take that as an endorsement for being a thug hood gangster gangsta or so on
<Qb_Master> if you guys can avoid it -- do not get wireless internet :P
<brianw> Qb_Master: I have used both of those cards, and they use the atheros chipset which has a native driver: madwifi
<Qb_Master> i c
<elementrus86> hey again
<elementrus86> lol
<elementrus86> how can I get my iPod to show up when I plug it in
<Qb_Master> I just don't have $38.28 right now :(
<brianw> Qb_Master: no need to muck about w/ ndiswrapper...
<jebuskrist> im using on "onboard" USB card using the RTL8187L chip straight out of the box no problems
<elementrus86> nothings happening when I plug it in
<brianw> Qb_Master: the other is 25 bucks
<Qb_Master> hell, I barely have 10
<jebuskrist> elementrus86: can you put it in mass storage mode so it shows up like a hard drive?
<brianw> Qb_Master: cut some lawns
<elementrus86> umm havent tried that
<jebuskrist> or ask me for tips on thuggery, just kidding
<Qb_Master> I would, but everybody here is rich and has riding lawn mowers :P
<Qb_Master> (except me)
<Qb_Master> get this one
<jebuskrist> Qb_Master: so sabotage the mowers and start yourself a nice lil repair business :D
<brianw> Qb_Master: ask for donations, say you are going to Washington DC for a summer trip. heh
<Qb_Master> haha jebuskrist
<Qb_Master> get this: I'm in a tiny spot of "the middle of nowhere"
<Qb_Master> literally, tiny
<intelikey> !rockbox | elementrus86
<ubotu> elementrus86: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Qb_Master> 45 feet to my left
<Qb_Master> there is DSL and Cable coverage
<Qb_Master> about 300 yards to my right
<Qb_Master> there is DSL and Cable coverage
<Qb_Master> but on this hill there are 2 houses
<jebuskrist> Qb_Master: out of curiousity where are you located :D
<Qb_Master> one of them being mine
<Qb_Master> haha Washington
<jebuskrist> you sound like you might be my neighbor!
<elementrus86> how do you turn your ipod into disk mode
<jebuskrist> no idea
<elementrus86> what buttons you press? i forgot
<jebuskrist> i dont own one
<Qb_Master> are you in Washington? lol
<jebuskrist> nah..
<Qb_Master> :P
<jebuskrist> im in gods waiting room
<Qb_Master> lol
<jebuskrist> err florida
<intelikey> !enter | Qb_Master & jebuskrist
<ubotu> Qb_Master & jebuskrist: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jebuskrist> sorry intelikey :( i failed english
<stumpleit> I installed ubuntu on my macbook pro but I am having trouble getting my ATI rad 1600 working can anyone send me a link?
<Qb_Master> oh okay I'm sorry - old habit. On my old channel that was the only way to keep one's attention :P
<intelikey> !ati | stumpleit
<ubotu> stumpleit: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stumpleit> thanks
<Qb_Master> intelikey: is that your bot?
<intelikey> Qb_Master no.
<Qb_Master> lolk
<jebuskrist> same here Qb_Master im not used the the structured environment of *nix channels, im used to the chans where you have a half dozen kids pretending to be female with the other half that have no gender confusion issues trying to get n00ds out of the gender confused 35 year olds :D
<Qb_Master> haha
<Qb_Master> well we had slightly better standards than that :P
<jebuskrist> yeah after i became op we did too :D
<Qb_Master> I ran a large scripting channel on a small IRC
<jebuskrist> i was part of a large scene hacking channel for game consoles
<jebuskrist> along with the website and other related aspects
<Qb_Master> lots of people talking about code, which required more than one line per explanation most of the time :P
<Qb_Master> sweet
<jebuskrist> ah for the days of the dreamcast....
<Qb_Master> haha I got a friend who's on a ps3 hacking team
<jebuskrist> nice, im thinking if we just want to chat we should probably join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Qb_Master> hey brianw
<bob_> Raising Skinny Elephants Is Ultimately Becoming tedious
<Qb_Master> if I were to fetch the Kubuntu 6.06 driver and put it into 7.04
<jack-> and i still need my sound back :x
<Qb_Master> could I use it to run the card? Since the card worked in 6.06
<jebuskrist> it wouldnt work due to version mismatches i believe
<jack-> crimsun: afk? ;x
<Rictoo> Guys, if i installed a program with apt-get, but I want to isntall the latest version of this app (which the repos don't have), can I compile from source? Will this update the old version I got with apt-get?
<intelikey> bob_  :)    ok pastebin your fstab     (assuming that's still the issue)
<Rictoo> Aka will copiling from source update the old app from apt-get?
<Rictoo> Or do I need to apt-get remove first?
<sthompson> Howdy all. I believe I have found a bug in KDE but I'm not sure if its just plain KDE in general or Kubuntu
<bob_> Rictoo: I think you're best off uninstalling from apt
<Rictoo> ok
<jack-> Rictoo: dont apt-get remove
<bob_> Then compiling
<Rictoo> thanks
<Rictoo> jack-: ?
<Qb_Master> heh okay then
<Qb_Master> I'll take that response as a "no"
<Qb_Master> :P
<Rictoo> compiling from source will update an app from a package?
<jebuskrist> yeah thats the simple answer :D
<Rictoo> that I isntalled eariler?
<jack-> of course
<sthompson> I've noticed that when I copy an open office writer or open office spreadsheet the desktop the icon becomes transparent
<Qb_Master> actually it's the more complex and expensive answer
<Rictoo> REALLY?
<Rictoo> :O
<crimsun> jack-: unload the sound drivers, erase the state file, reload snd-intel8x0
<Rictoo> Are you absolutely sure?
<Rictoo> like ABSOLUTELY? :\
<Qb_Master> that resonse means I have to fork out $40 that I don't have for a new wireless card
<intelikey> Rictoo you can compile and make a .deb   then the package manager will handle the update just fine.
<Qb_Master> or just not use the internet on Linux any longer
<Rictoo> intelikey: How do I make a deb?
<sthompson> Can someone here test that for me?
<jebuskrist> Qb_Master: question: what do you NEED in 7.04?
<jack-> crimsun: sweet, thanks, and how do i unload the sound drivers and where's the state file?
<Qb_Master> nothing. I was told to update...
<Darkkish> Qb_you could for out the $12 for a 40ft Cat5 cable :D
<Darkkish> that would solve alot of problems
<Rictoo> intelikey: How do I compile to a deb?
<Qb_Master> Darkkish lol yes I could - and prolly should
<jebuskrist> well if you dont absolutely need 7.04 i'd just go back to 6.06
<Minataku> I better head off to sleep
<Minataku> Night, all
<stumpleit> the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto arent working for me and aticonfig --inital is seg faulting can anyone help me?
<jebuskrist> later Minataku
<Minataku> Sorry for being a bit irritating earlier X3
<jack-> [../../../src/audio_oss.c:188]  error: Can't open default sound device!
<jack-> audio: No such file or directory
<Darkkish> Qb_Master:  thats what i did.
<intelikey> Rictoo i think there is an apt way to do that.    i'm not porficient in that field.    i just know i've seen it discussed in here.
<jack-> mpg123's answer
<jebuskrist> Qb_Master: sell the card to some unsuspecting windows noob and buy a cable :D
<jebuskrist> irritating?
<Qb_Master> haha I think I will
<Minataku> jebuskrist: Before you were here
<Minataku> ;3
<Minataku> Heehee
<bob_> intelikey: Well, I think I've reached an acceptable solution with the Windows partition. Regardless of which route I go, I'm not going to be able to set it up so that only a certain user can read/write from an NTFS drive, unless that one user is root, correct? (Sorry for the stilted wording, I can exert some effort and rephrase if necessary :-D )
<Qb_Master> actually no I'll keep the card
<Minataku> Sorry, night all X3
<jebuskrist> ah :D you were cool with me
<jebuskrist> nite
<Qb_Master> I'll keep it so I can pick up on other peeps's wireless networks
<Qb_Master> :P
<intelikey> bob_ negitive.
<sthompson> If someone can check the icon (bug) for me I'd appreciate it
<jebuskrist> Qb_Master: i wouldnt do that :P
<jebuskrist> too many people are getting busted for such these days
<shachaf> bob_: They have RW for NTFS nowadays?
<Qb_Master> that's not illegal if their network is unencrypted :P
<shachaf> bob_: That shows how out of date I am.
<Admiral_Chicago> shachaf: its stable
<intelikey> bob_ uid=<users-uid>,dmask=022,fmask=133
<Admiral_Chicago> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/write-support-for-ntfs
<jebuskrist> true but you'll have to prove that in court :D
<jebuskrist> and i assure you court isnt fun :D
<Darkkish> Qb_Master:  yes it is
<shachaf> Admiral_Chicago: That's impressive.
<intelikey> bob_ then when it's mounted the "uid" will own everything on the fs.  and have full access.    like i said   man mount   and read up on  'file system specific' options
<Qb_Master> why is it?
<shachaf> Admiral_Chicago: Doesn't Vista have a new NTFS or something like that?
<Qb_Master> lol I don't know for sure that it is or isn't
<jebuskrist> vista is the devil
<Darkkish> Qb_Master:  this guy was using a free coffee shop wifi and the po-po arrested him on the account that the coffee shop owner didn't know he was using it (though the coffee shop owner didn't knwo that was the law either)
<Admiral_Chicago> shachaf: i don't follow vista, it is a PITA imho
<Qb_Master> jebuskrist: agreed
<Darkkish> just goes to show how corrupt some police can be Qb_Master (on account that the owner didn't care)
<Qb_Master> lol
<Qb_Master> I'd take my laptop and run
<jebuskrist> Darkkish: im not sure if its illegal exactly but its your burden to prove you didnt commit a criminal act and that costs money and time
<Qb_Master> all ya gotta go is make sure you're not giving out personal info and that your computer's MAC address has been altered :P
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<jebuskrist> its more hassle than its worth
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jebuskrist> i assume you want us to take it to #kubuntu-offtopic?
<bob_> intelikey: Ok, so just change this line: "/dev/hda1 /media/windows_partition auto users,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0" to this: "/dev/hda1 /media/windows_partition auto users,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid,uid=bob,dmask=022,fmask=133 0 0"?
<intelikey> bob_   in a konsole  type;  man mount     hit /   and type;   uid=value and gid=value      hit enter.
<Qb_Master> jebuskrist: that's true
<bob_> intelikey: Ok, will do.
<Qb_Master> :/ lol
<bob_> Thanks a lot for sticking with me through all that. You've been a huge help
<jebuskrist> Darkkish, Qb_Master if we want to debate such thing we should probably take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<intelikey> bob_  not  uid=bob  but uid=####    echo $UID  as bob to see  ####
<Qb_Master> I'm there
<Darkkish> Qb_Master:  not if they walk up to you and bust you
<bob_> ohh, duh. I knew that earlier. heh
<Darkkish> who do i talk to about recovering a lost password?
<shachaf> bob_: I think uid= won't accept a username.
<shachaf> bob_: You'll have to give it a user id ("id -u").
<intelikey> shachaf  ^^^  echo $UID
<Qb_Master> Darkkish:
<Qb_Master> er
<Qb_Master> Darkkish: we're in #kubunti-offtopic
<Qb_Master> grr
<Qb_Master> lmao you know
<shachaf> intelikey: Is yours any better?
<bob_> shachaf: Thanks
<shachaf> intelikey: Mine is shell-independent.
<intelikey> shachaf no just saying i already gave him that info.
<_4strO> yahouuuu one more kubuntu in the nature :)
<shachaf> intelikey: Oh, oops.
<intelikey> set works too
<shachaf> intelikey: Sorry, I didn't see your message.
<intelikey> don't worry about it.   as long as we don't overload the user i approve of alternate ideas
<_4strO> a friend ask me to reinstall his windows, i put a kubuntu too :)
<intelikey> often mention other ways of doing   'blah'  myself
<shachaf> intelikey: No, they're equally good.
<shachaf> intelikey: But mine is more equally good than yours. :-)
<intelikey> lol
<jebuskrist> Darkkish: i had the same problem with my nick being stolen and they told me to just wait till and if it expire then jump on it and reclaim it
<intelikey> more equal....  i'll have to remember that... :)
* shachaf doesn't remember where he first heard that.
<intelikey> hmmmm   2=2_8  but  2=10_2 is more equal     right ?
<intelikey> ok i'm going to "reboot" to recover the half of my memory that MC=Midnight Commander   trashed and cant release...        i hate bugs!
<shachaf> intelikey: No, wait.
<intelikey> waiting
<shachaf> intelikey: Why can't you just kill it?
<intelikey> it's not running.  it's a memory leak.
<shachaf> intelikey: Where's the memory?
<Darkkish> jebuskrist: yeah but i've been waiting forever.
<shachaf> intelikey: It doesn't make sense for it to keep on leaking after mc is dead.
<intelikey> it ate up 100M  trying to save 125bite file that it only had group permission on.
<intelikey> doesn't affect ide   only scsi disks
<intelikey> real scsi,  not emulated    afik
<intelikey> it's not still leaking.   it ate the ram  and the kernel thinks it's in use.
<shachaf> intelikey: Is this really a kernel bug?
<intelikey> nope
<jebuskrist> Darkkish: 30 days or more?
<intelikey> not unless it affect 2.4 and 2.6 kernels
<intelikey> and mc can't save files with only group permissions     it should but it can't insted it eats tons of ram trying.
* shachaf is confused now. What causes the memory to stay leaked after mc is killed if it's not the kernel that's doing it?
<Darkkish> jebuskrist: it's been 32 weeks...
<jebuskrist> wtf..
<jebuskrist> i have no idea then Darkkish unless someone stole your pass and is logging in to keep it active
<intelikey> shachaf i have no idea really.     just know i've tested it with 5 different kernels now,  all the same   it's hard to immagine a kernel bug spanning 2.4.12 --- 2.6.15
<shachaf> intelikey: I don't see why that would happen.
<shachaf> intelikey: Are you sure it was really killed?
<intelikey> shachaf do i have dumb ass writen on my fore head or something ?
<shachaf> intelikey: Sorry, just making sure.
<shachaf> intelikey: This doesn't make sense.
<siva> when i install any any packages from source, the error "configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.". how can i resolve it
<shachaf> intelikey: Can I reproduce this?
<intelikey> shachaf what's more it eats about 35m per attempt to save the same file   until you run out of ram and OOMK takes over.
<shachaf> intelikey: I have mc installed.
<intelikey> shachaf if you have an scsi hd maybe
<shachaf> intelikey: Oh.
<shachaf> intelikey: You think it's a hardware problem?
<intelikey> i can't reproduce it on ide disks on the same box
<shachaf> intelikey: It doesn't happen with IDE?
<shachaf> intelikey: Hmm.
<intelikey> nope.
<intelikey> get this.   it doesn't happen when i use the same app in the same system and save to an ide disk   it doesn't happen if i have user permission  and it doesn't happen if i dont have any permission  only if i  try to save to scsi disk and have only group permission.
<shachaf> intelikey: That's... Strange.
<shachaf> intelikey: Why do you use mc anyway?
* shachaf hardly ever runs that program.
<Darkkish> crap i almost had my mouse working
<intelikey> and seeing that my primary usage is on scsi disk and normally only group perms... it's really annoying
<Darkkish> then it stopped suddenly.
<Darkkish> what the hell >_>
<intelikey> shachaf i hardly ever run a gui
<Darkkish> is there some sort of mouse configuring gui?
<intelikey> Darkkish kcontrol  ?
<shachaf> intelikey: (1) Why not? (2) What's wrong with the command line?
<Darkkish> intelikey: what?
<shachaf> intelikey: I run X all the time, and never use a graphical file browser.
<intelikey> shachaf you probably never used mc much...   if it didn't have this bug i'd still be singing it's praises...    it's not just a file browser.    it's my primary editor as well.
* intelikey doesn't like vi*
<Darkkish> grrr
<Darkkish> i cant figure out this damn mouse thing
<shachaf> intelikey: Its editor is practically edit.com.
<siva> when i install any any packages from source, the error "configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.". how can i resolve it
<shachaf> intelikey: Even if you don't like vi (which I do)/want to learn vi, there are better alternatives.
<intelikey> shachaf no. it's not edit.com    has some common look and feel but not a lot.
<intelikey> does tons of things that vim also does   but with a feel that i much prefer.
<Admiral_Chicago> siva: you need build-essential
<Admiral_Chicago> siva: you need build-essentials *
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry spelled it wrong
<intelikey> anyway.  that's about enough of my offtopicness.   anything else you want to ask before i go shachaf ?
<Admiral_Chicago> siva: are you sure its not in the repos though
<siva> how can i do this?
<shachaf> intelikey: Nothing urgent, I'll see you when you get back.
<siva> ya.. i am sure
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago no s
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: i'll remember that
<Admiral_Chicago> siva: install that package
<^RiaN^> someone here have base64 encoder
<^RiaN^> what linux tool that encoding base64
<siva> i have installed gcc. but, i couldn't compile a basic c program. how can i reinstall gcc?
<yknott> siva: what is the command you are using?
<Jucato> siva: install the "build-essential" package. gcc alone might not be enough
<siva> gcc siva.c
<siva> ok. i will do
<klobster> when a cd or flash disk is automounted how does it know where to mount to?
<siva> thanks admiral and jucato
<intelikey> that's the way i like to see memory used.                    -/+ buffers/cache:         11        238
<intelikey> playing audio files talking on irc editing scripts...  and only 11 m used.
<Admiral_Chicago> siva: did it work?
<Jucato> (most probably it did :D)
<Jucato> or hopefully...
<siva> i am installing "build-essential" using apt-get. i hope this will work.thanks
<jebuskrist> intelikey: thats what i like about linux :D
<intelikey> jebuskrist one of many.    er  eplurabus unium
<Ashex> anyone every had the issue of Xorg randomly restarting?
<jebuskrist> english :)
<pagan0ne> could someone help me to configure my new bluetooth usb dongle under 7.04?
<pagan0ne> could someone help me to configure my new bluetooth usb dongle under 7.04?
<intelikey> would someone pastebin the output of   "cat /proc/meminfo"   i need to see what a 2.6 kernel does, please
<Darkkish> damnit
<Darkkish> i still havn't gotten this mouse figured out.
<intelikey> Darkkish all my mice have only two buts   i can't do any more than point you at the wiki       which i did...
<Darkkish> well
<Darkkish> i managed to bind my mouse wheel to the exact thign i want the other buttons to do
<intelikey> heh
<pagan0ne> intelikey: http://pastebin.ca/543833
<jebuskrist> Darkkish: you ever get the feeling linux is trying to kill you
<pagan0ne> jebuskrist: no, but it killed my dog once....
<Darkkish> From old age, yes.
<intelikey> thank you pagan0ne
<pagan0ne> intelikey: np
<pagan0ne> intelikey: had to show off some anyway, 4GB of DDR2 aint cheep :D
<shachaf> intelikey: I'm curious -- why do you not run X?
<Qb_Master> k well thanks for your help guys
<Qb_Master> I'ma go do other crap now lol
<jebuskrist> later :D
<Qb_Master> :D
<jebuskrist> pagan0ne: 4gb is pretty cheap :D
<jebuskrist> only about $200
<shachaf> intelikey: Is it to save resources?
<Darkkish> Qb_Master:  what are you up to?
<pagan0ne_reheati> jebuskrist: not the good stuff, its a tad bit more than that, but still i feel special now :D
<Qb_Master> about to watch TV and study
<jebuskrist> pagan0ne_reheati: are we talking OCZ ballistix etc?
<ardchoille> shachaf: Actually, if you have the right apps, xorg isn't needed. You can surf the web, process email, chat, im, create/edit documents all without x.
<Qb_Master> and Darkkish why the hell didn't you join the damn channel?
<Qb_Master> I told you about it 10 times
<Qb_Master> lol
<shachaf> ardchoille: Sure, I was just curious.
<Qb_Master> you missed good conversation
<jebuskrist> calm down Qb_Master :P
<Qb_Master> lol I'm calm :)
* shachaf runs X, but tries not to let it get in the way.
* jebuskrist puts the shovel down, i'll bet you are :D
<Qb_Master> haha
<shachaf> ardchoille: With my WM, my urxvts are almost ttys.
<Darkkish> Qb_Master:  which one?
<jebuskrist> Darkkish: #kubuntu-offtopic
<Darkkish> Qb_Master:  and when did you tell me?
<intelikey> <shachaf> intelikey: Is it to save resources? <<< sorry was busy.    yes in part.  i just kinda grew out of the pointy clicky thingy     idk why.
<Qb_Master> umm when they told us to go there b/c we were talking about the legality of cnxn'ing to wireless networks
<Qb_Master> so I joined and told you to join
<Darkkish> well i was trying to configure this damn mouse
<Qb_Master> then he told you to join
<Darkkish> i know exactally what the problem is
<Qb_Master> then I reminded you to join
<ardchoille> shachaf: Yeah. and I run screen+irssi+elinks+mutt+mc+$others and sometimes go weeks without xorg even running.
<Qb_Master> then I noticed you to join
<Darkkish> i just don't know what to do about it.
<Qb_Master> then I told you again to join
<Qb_Master> then I told you just now that you didn't join
<jebuskrist> he was busy Qb_Master :)
<Qb_Master> lol
<pagan0ne_reheati> jebuskrist: ocz
<jebuskrist> pagan0ne_reheati: that stuff isnt cheap :D
<Qb_Master> anyways I g2g
<shachaf> ardchoille: I use xmonad (http://xmonad.org/).
<shachaf> ardchoille: Very minimal WM.
<jordo23> Is there a way to save your KDE session without logging out and back in?
<jebuskrist> Darkkish: whats the problem with your mouse maybe i can help you fix it?
<shachaf> intelikey: It doesn't have any of the "pointy-clicky thingy".
<intelikey> shachaf i don't do anything that requires a GUI really   i have a few vidios, not many, but i can watch them in the console...
<intelikey> shachaf ?
<ardchoille> jordo23: What's the point, the session will be saved when you log out and you will eventually ahve to log out anyway.
<pagan0ne> jebuskrist: yeah you got that right
<jordo23> ardchoille: Sometimes I have to restart X and it doesn't save....
<shachaf> intelikey: With the framebuffer?
<ardchoille> jordo23: Even if you save your session now, you can't "use" it until you log in, which means you had to log out and then the session will get saed anyway.
<jebuskrist> pagan0ne: i had some corsair twinx total was about $600 in ram :D
<intelikey> or svgalibs   either   i prefer svgalib and vlc
<Darkkish> jebuskrist: my mouse buttons that should be bound to 6 and 7 are bound to 2 and 3
<intelikey> shachaf ^
<ardchoille> jordo23: Oh, ok. Well, you might want to find out why you're having to do that as it isn't normal.
<jordo23> ardchoille: Not when X crashes from Cedega and stuff and has to be restarted...
<Darkkish> (Aka I have 2 mouse2 buttons, and 2 mouse3 buttons
<shachaf> intelikey: Why the "?"?
<jebuskrist> hmm
<ardchoille> lol @ cedega
<jebuskrist> and xorg.conf isnt working for you?
<intelikey> <shachaf> intelikey: It doesn't have any of the "pointy-clicky thingy".  <<<<  i don't follow ???
<pagan0ne> jebuskrist: this is a match set of 4 1GB ddr2 800 OCZ sticks :p anyway back on topic, you know anything about bluetooth in linux?
<jordo23> ardchoille: I laugh at it too sometimes :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<shachaf> intelikey: Sorry, I was referring to my messages to ardchoille.
<shachaf> intelikey: I meant xmonad (http://xmonad.org/), the WM.
<jordo23> ardchoille: you know what I mean though....sometimes X just freezes from that stuff...
<Darkkish> jebuskrist: idk how to BIND keys in the xorg
<jebuskrist> i'll stop drooling now :D
<jebuskrist> Darkkish: its been so long i forgot how sorry :(
<intelikey> shachaf that didn't seem to attach to anything, so i asked    ?       now i see.
<jebuskrist> pagan0ne: sorry no, i dont own one bluetooth device
<pagan0ne> jebuskrist: i do asof 4 hrs ago lol
<ardchoille> jordo23: I have never had x freeze on me. But, then again, I do't use anything outside the official repos.
<jebuskrist> lol..
<jordo23> ardchoille: Ya...I see....I try new stuff a lot...
<ardchoille> jordo23: Perhaps "you're" the reason x is freezing? Just my opinion, though.
<shachaf> intelikey: I know of at least one previous tty/framebuffer user who switched to X+xmonad
<pagan0ne> hes not running beryl is he? lol
<jebuskrist> beryl was stable for me :D
<jebuskrist> so was automatix
<jebuskrist> THEN i decided i HAD to have 64bit kubuntu..
<ardchoille> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jebuskrist> and i blew everything to hell and back
<pagan0ne> automatix workes great for me, but i get alot of artifacts left onscreen from right click menus
<pagan0ne> in beryl
<intelikey> shachaf i may qualify as a "non-conformist"   don't really know...     i don't use partitions on my hd's    don't use a gui,  write my own  sysvinit system...    use linux exclusively and don't like vim or emacs....     the list is long actually....
<jebuskrist> odd
<jebuskrist> intelikey: you scare me :P
<intelikey> lol
<shachaf> intelikey: What do you mean, no partitions?
<shachaf> intelikey: You install directly to /dev/hda (or sda)?
<intelikey> what part of "no partitions"   do you not understand ?
<intelikey> shachaf yes
<shachaf> intelikey: Why?
<intelikey> why not   :)
<ardchoille> lol
<jebuskrist> hes scary :P
<ardchoille> intelikey: I like the way you think
<shachaf> intelikey: And why your own sysvinit system?
<jebuskrist> i'd kill someone to be able to run osx on my box natively legally :D
<pagan0ne> i bet intelikey also doesnt beleave in backups....
<shachaf> intelikey: I mean, no partitions I could understand, sort of.
<jebuskrist> whats a backup?
<intelikey> shachaf i got tired of rewriting all the sysv scripts...
<shachaf> intelikey: But that's a lot more work.
<ardchoille> shachaf: Perhaps intelikey has learned enough to have total control over the entire system.
<jebuskrist> hes just that hardcore i guess
<intelikey> but it's a one off   not an every update/install thing.
<jebuskrist> that deserves a level of respect all its own
<pagan0ne> ardchoille: intelikey is PART of the system
<ardchoille> shachaf: A lot of work? pfft, that's what scripts are for.
<pagan0ne> its developed its own consioncesness
<ardchoille> lol
<jebuskrist> lol
<intelikey> pagan0ne i do run as init some times...
<pagan0ne> rofl
<jebuskrist> thats possible?
<intelikey> yes
<jebuskrist> i hope you dont take offense to this but, you sir are insane in a good sort of way :D
<shachaf> intelikey: I noticed your /quit message, by the way. Are you from .il?
<intelikey> in fact i can login as  any account that has a shell   sys bin disk  you name it.
<shachaf> intelikey: I noticed you were running IRC as root, also.
<intelikey> shachaf from.   no    they call me a "half breed"
<intelikey> shachaf no  not root.   :)
<intelikey> look again.
<pagan0ne> as init
<jebuskrist> shachaf: i dont think i'd mess with intelikey anyway lol
<elementrus86> hey
<intelikey> did i mention that the whole system is  "nosuid,nosgid"
<jebuskrist> he can probably remote into your box and cause your cd-rom tray to eject so violently as to shoot out of its casing and then collide with your forehead causing a horrible concussion
<shachaf> intelikey: Your ircname is root.
<intelikey> shachaf yes it is.
<intelikey> but i'm not root.  just trust me.
<elementrus86> my ipod only shows up on my system if i boot with it plugged in
<jebuskrist> intelikey: you didnt happen to hand solder all your components did you?
<Sebboh> Question: how can limit the number of concurrent connections to the same server in the kio FTP thing?  (The server doesn't accept more than one connection, so I get failures when I try to edit a document with kate, etc.) I'm using KDE 3.5.7.
<pagan0ne> jebuskrist: i didnt know software could solder....
<intelikey> jebuskrist not all.
<jebuskrist> lol :)
<intelikey> jebuskrist i do have 8 drives in this box
<elementrus86> anyone know what the problem could be
<jebuskrist> pagan0ne: hes THAT powerful
<elementrus86> my ipod only shows up on my system if i boot with it plugged in
<maelcum> Sebboh: probably not at all...
<elementrus86> had same prob in fedora too
<jebuskrist> elementrus86: not exactly but im guessing its a mounting issue something having to do with fstab/mtab but im a noob so thats as much as i can help
<jebuskrist> intelikey: whats your processing power?
<intelikey> shachaf also all accounts are locked on this box    so i login without a passwd    lol
<intelikey> jebuskrist low low low    this one is amd 350  i also run a p1 100 a lot.
<jebuskrist> dont do alot of compiling?
<intelikey> no.  built a few kernels that's about all    well and wine and a few other things.
<jebuskrist> cool
<jebuskrist> what do you think about the pentium pro? think it would make a decent *nix box?
<intelikey> sure
* maelcum remembers building kernels on a 486. took five to eight hours :)
<intelikey> maelcum yep.
<jebuskrist> its a ppro 200mhz 128mb ram and 1mb cache onboard the processor
<jebuskrist> im going to assume that a gui is just about out of the question
<pagan0ne> gah intelikey must be in my system, a power wire going to my fan just broke loose of its zip tie, and started "buzzing" upaganst another fan!
<pagan0ne> jebuskrist: not really, fluxbox or some other lightweight wm wouldnt be TOO bad
<jebuskrist> pagan0ne: yeah i left the command line days behind long ago i just dont have the patience anymore
<intelikey> pagan0ne lol
<Rictoo> "configure: error: SDL_mixer required"
<Rictoo> I've tried everything :(
<intelikey> shachaf firewalled in ?
<intelikey> ah nm.
<intelikey> that's set to start in runlevel 9  :)
<pagan0ne> am i doing sompthing wrong or is it normal for a 2GHz system running commandline only to take sevral HOURS to bzip a 600Mb file?
<jebuskrist> that doesnt sound right
<shachaf> pagan0ne: Are you running with -9?
<pagan0ne> well i havent really done much bzipping lately, but no it doesnt
<shachaf> intelikey: There's something wrong with your clock.
<pagan0ne> shachaf: no just tar -jcf file file
<intelikey> i don't think   ???
<shachaf> intelikey: The timestamps are 1941.
<intelikey> oh the year /timestamp  lol   that's intentional
<pagan0ne> exit
<shachaf> intelikey: Why?
<pagan0ne> err, wrong keyboard
<intelikey> now murat does seem to be ircing as root
<murat> right
<intelikey> shachaf if it's messed with,  most people don't reset timestamps.
<pagan0ne> anyone here setup a bluetooth usb dongle yet?
<Sebboh> Where is the KDE version of the "registry"?
<jebuskrist> im gonna head out for the night
<shachaf> intelikey: Oh, that makes sense.
<pagan0ne> Sebboh: there isnt one really
<jebuskrist> thanks for the help all i'll likely be back
<Sebboh> Where can I modify internal settings of KDE?  I need to change how KIO uses FTP...
<pagan0ne> Sebboh: thats beyond my expirence, but im sure its in some .conf file somewhere
<intelikey> shachaf yes  it always is.       unless speciffically set it's a "do nothing"
<shachaf> intelikey: Oh, but you can, e.g., alias it to "eval"?
<intelikey> shachaf you can set it yes
<kraut> moin
<premier_> Hi, ubuntu is mounting my windows partition as read only
<premier_> its really getting annoying... how do I fix it
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g | premier_
<ubotu> premier_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<premier_> intelikey: yes, I have that installed
<premier_> I have it all installed
<intelikey> premier_ also note if it's permissions you need a mask.
<premier_> intelikey: mask?
<intelikey> umask=000
<intelikey> dmask=000,famsk=111
<premier_> I can't get permisions to write even as root
<intelikey> no there's not permissions bit on the fs.   you have to use a mask.   man mount.
<intelikey> short example: sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /media/hda1        (assuming hda1,  set that accordingly.)
<premier_> > /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<intelikey> premier_ yes that should be ro  it's set   "ro"    duh
<premier_> intelikey:
<intelikey> it's also not using ntfs-3g  i think.
<premier_> intelikey: I don't know how fstab is formatted
<premier_> oh, so what should the line be?
<intelikey> premier_ see the    ro,user     the   ro,  means mount it read only
<intelikey> that's for safty so you don't break windows and loose your files,   again please see the link from ubotu
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<intelikey> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<shachaf> intelikey: Is there any REAL excuse for my computer to take >60 seconds from power on to login?
<intelikey> shachaf no.
<shachaf> intelikey: I didn't think so. :-)
<shachaf> intelikey: How long does it take you to boot up?
<intelikey> even with the 15000 ms timeout for scsi reset i post in about 25 seconds.
<intelikey> add about 7 for X if you login there
<intelikey> if you have a network issue that it requires xx time for config  then that may delay boot time.
<shachaf> intelikey: I use a wireless network normally.
<shachaf> intelikey: Which is annoying -- it's one of the things that seem to work mainly in the GUI.
<shachaf> intelikey: But it's post-login, anyway.
<shachaf> intelikey: Maybe I'll start with a clean slate sometime.
<intelikey> shachaf you probably haven't optimized your kernel (initramfs.img) ?
<shachaf> intelikey: No. I thought those days were long behind me. :-)
<premier_> intelikey: okay, so i ran the script mentioned on the page and it still doesn't mount
<shachaf> intelikey: I've been considering switching away from Ubuntu to something else.
<intelikey> shachaf using a generic initramfs.img  it loads lots of modules you don't use.  thus if you   lsmod and use that for a list then set initramfs to use only the list   it saves boot seconds.
<shachaf> intelikey: That might be a good idea.
<shachaf> Has anyone here used NixOS?
<intelikey> premier_ what does your fstab say now ?
<shachaf> I guess this is the wrong channel to ask.
<premier_> > /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<intelikey> ok now add the masks back.
<epimeth> this insomnia is gonna kill me... and I'm blaming you guys for giving me something to do when I should be asleep
<intelikey> premier_ what you had for masks should be good   fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<intelikey> add that with the defaults you have now.
<we3za> hi mate
<we3za> would anyone help me with my installation problem please
<intelikey> epimeth go to bed and shut up.
<we3za> the system told me that i havn't create root system directory
<intelikey> don't blame me with your insomnia now   :)    i tried.
<intelikey> we3za eeeek   can't mount /
<dregorth> epimeth: insomnia sucks doesn't it? :)
<intelikey> shachaf oh and i don't use swap and users don't live in /home  and root don't live in /root   hehhe  just to round off the list of non-conformities
<premier_> intelikey: can you help me deal with a related annoyance?  I'm only getting 10-20 MB/s or less on a usb port, and the transfer takes up 100% cpu
<intelikey> we3za from the live CD you can rebuild the initramfs.img and it "might"  boot.
<shachaf> intelikey: And you run (k?)ubuntu? Why?
<intelikey> premier_ probably can't.  usb is another weekness of mine.
<intelikey> shachaf well actually,  don't tell anyone but kde isn't installed either.
<dregorth> i didn't see that ;P
<intelikey> shachaf can you help premier_ with USB issue ?
<Sephnroth> hi, what are the other kernals on the ubuntu alt install cd?  trying to install kubuntu on my new laptop.  duringbase install it fails.  i went into a shell to look at syslog and it failed to fetch a file from the cd (bad cd?) and the installer says failed to install linux-generic.  but when i continue it provides what appears tobe alternitives i could chose
<Sephnroth> like linux-generic with a version number, but doesnt say what they are?
<shachaf> intelikey: Why don't you run something nicer like Plan 9, given your minimal usage of software? :-)
<premier_> Sephnroth: why not reburn the cd, or check the m5sum?
<epimeth> intelikey: whadaya mean go to bed??? I just got to *work*
<intelikey> generic would x86 with smp support Sephnroth
<epimeth> when I said hello 5 hours ago is when I should have been in bed :-)
<hasan> hi guys
<hasan> i ve got a question
<intelikey> epimeth just trying to help with the sleep issue...     or actually prevent you from accusing me of keeping you up.
<hasan> im trying to install my webcam over kubuntu but without success
<hasan> can anybody help me?
<Sephnroth> problem is i have a really really really naff collection of cds and no way to get more atm so its pot luck if they work - was hoping i could get away with picking a different kernal but nvm :(
<hasan> olivetti 350 K is my webcam
<intelikey> !webcam | hasan maybe this will help
<ubotu> hasan maybe this will help: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Sephnroth> its a intel centrino 2duo lappy so i could use my better 64bit/amd install cd which i trust, but i had problems with 64bit lately
<intelikey> Sephnroth the generic should work well on that.
<Sephnroth> though thinking about it i think all my destop issues with 64bit were all xineorama related.. not really an issue on a 1 screen lappy >>;
<intelikey> there ya go.
<intelikey> "1 screen"   heh    "single faced"
<Sephnroth> oh great, now after aborting theinstallation and rebooting lappy "error loading operating system" goodbye my xp install, ty kubuntu alt cd :(
<hasan> anybody has any idea where i can find drivers
<Sephnroth> dunno how it managed that, new one on me XD
<hasan> This is xawtv-3.95.dfsg.1, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.20-16-server)
<hasan> can't open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<hasan> v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway
<hasan> v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<hasan> v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<hasan> v4l: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<hasan> no video grabber device available
<hasan> probably i dont install webcam right
<hasan> ?
<secret> can someone please help me too connect too the home modern via a wifi (cisco) built into my laptop?
<intelikey> hasan needs a module inserted i think
<secret> I want to my home network? anyone?
<secret> connect
<Sephnroth> how much hastle is it to install just grub from an install cd (alt install cd)?  cuz i could install kubuntu first  and xp after, xp overwrites the mbr killing grub which is why i always do xp first
<intelikey> secret windows network ?
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Sephnroth> but if i can restore grub easy enough then i'll do kubuntu now meaning i wont have to wait for an xp cd off my mate again
<secret> no, this is kubuntu
<secret> intelikey
<intelikey> !grub | Sephnroth
<ubotu> Sephnroth: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sephnroth> ty
<intelikey> secret your home network is a linux network ?
<secret> the moderm is harwired too my PC which has ubuntu on it, and I have an IBM laptop with kubuntu which id like too connect via wifi built in
<secret> I have a cable internet wifi moderm
<faidillinger> can someone please tell me which driver is the best for an ati 9250: FGLRX, ATI or RADEON ???
<secret> I also have a computer in the study room connected too the network which has windows on it
<secret> help please
<sercik> i have changed wallpaper but it appears only after kde load is complete!
<sercik> secret: you need to install samba e sambaclient
<secret> woah, how do i do that?
<secret> so sudo apt-get install samba e sambaclient?
<sercik> i don't rememeber if name is sambalient
<sercik> lauche synaptic and search for samba
<secret> it's aironet cisco wifi card built into my laptop
<secret> IBM T40 thinkpad
<secret> ok
<sercik> you want to to a lan between windows and linux right?
<intelikey> apt-cache search samba
<secret> no, i have a pc with ubuntu which is hardwired too the moderm and I want too connect my laptop, with kubuntu, too the network
<secret> via wifi
<sercik> so ypu want to trasform your pc in a gateway!
<secret> I just want to connect mmy laptop to the network
<secret> i want internet via ifi
<sercik> secret: you are too simplicistic
<secret> wifi
<yknott> faidillinger: any
<sercik> where is the wifi?? installed on the pc connected via cable?
<yknott> faidillinger: ati/radeon if you want ubuntu community supported, fglrx if you want proprietory 3d accel
<secret> No, the wifi card is in my laptop
<sercik> you have a modem/router or a modem?
<secret> wifi moderm
<secret> modem
<sercik> and to what the wifi card connect... to the air??
<sercik> your modem have wifi?
<epimeth> intelikey: yea, well... if I were a girl you wouldn't be saying that ;-)
<secret> yes
<sercik> FIRST: so is not a modem but a router!
<sercik> wired and wireless!
<sercik> is not important that there are already one pc wired connected!
<secret> eh, the cable comes out off the wall and plugs into the wifi router, moderm whatever it is friend
<secret> idk
<secret> routor moderm
<yknott> faidillinger: you can use the "ati" driver in xorg.conf, it will pick radeon for your device if need be
<sercik> your wifi card is recognized in linux laptop?
<intelikey> epimeth how do you know?    i might be to old to be a dirty old man
<secret> yes I see the symbol light on the laptop
<secret> how do i check?
<sercik> open a konsole and type ifconfig
<secret> ok
<sercik> and see if thereis wlan0 or something
<faidillinger> yknott: does it means i dont have to indicate radeon in my xorg.conf ??
<yknott> may be easier to type iwconfig?
<yknott> faidillinger: no, you can use "ati"
<faidillinger> yknott: thank you
<intelikey> shachaf you want to test a script for me ?    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37115    make sure it works with your system
<secret> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:09:6B:93:42:1F
<secret>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<secret>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<secret>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<secret>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<secret> sorry
<sercik> yknott: i dont't know that command but you are right!!
<secret> sorry
<faidillinger> Has any of you guys tried compiz ? is it worth it ?
<sercik> tipe iwconfig!
<yknott> faidillinger: worth what?
<faidillinger> yknott: worth the try ?
<yknott> faidillinger: :) yes but you want to try what? what willl you be looking to get out of it?
<secret> what am I looking at though?
<sercik> thanks to yknott: type iwconfig
<secret> <-- new too linux
<Sephnroth> will i get a noticiable performance increase for using 64bit ver of kubuntu on a core2duo oris it just not worth the fuss?
<sercik> secret simpy type iwconfig and then press enter
<yknott> secret: with iwconfig   you will either see eth0 or eth1 or wlan0 or some other showing details like you just pasted (well ones that relate to wireless properties, like AP, rate, so on)
<faidillinger> yknott: well, actually, it is said to free some cpu use, and make the gpu work more . im looking forward to free the cpu/gpu use balance
<secret> yeah i see them
<yknott> secret: otherwise you will see only several lines displaying "no wireless extensions"
<secret> wifi0
<secret> and then lots of info
<yknott> faidillinger: i have not had it working on mine yet but just as well go for it, if you are up for it,
<sercik> you can go under system setting and search for network and you can configure
<secret> ok let me look
<faidillinger> yknott: yep. think i will give it a try
<mikkael> is it possible to see what exactly is the swap used for at the moment ?
<intelikey> Sephnroth probably not worth the fuss on a lappy   but if you are any good at helping developers   you could run it for that reason...
<yknott> mikkael: what do you mean? to see which drive partition it is?
<yknott> mikkael: or how much of the swap is being used?
<mikkael> i was running kubuntu without swap flawlessly, now i enabled it again, and there are sitting 33 mb in my swap, im curious what that is
<Sephnroth> i'd quite like a stable dev platform XD  half my reason for lappy  is so that when its a nice day but im being forced to work that i can at least do it in my garden :)  thats the reason for the small XP partition too, some of my work requires real windows testing
<mikkael> what the content of the swap is? like which allpication is using it, and for what
<Sephnroth> i'll go 32bit, simply cuz i have the 32bit image downloaded
<secret> I've tried this before and had difficulties connecting
<Sephnroth> and theonly 64bit cd i have is edgy
<secret> I entered wep keys and everything
<Sephnroth> i'd rather go streight to fiesty
<sercik> edgy is the best kubunty version!
<Sephnroth> whats wrong with fiesty?
<mikkael> sercik: why not feisty ?
<sercik> i stay better with edgy!
<mikkael> im running kde 3.5.7 on feisty and its the best linux experience ive ever had
<secret> hexidecimal keytype?
<yknott> secret: were you able to disable wep first, connect, verify that you could, then attempt with wep?
<yknott> mikkael: i do not know how to do that
<mikkael> yknott: no prob
<sercik> for me edgy works better! i experimented problems with feisty
<yknott> experienced
<yknott> sercik: such as?
<sercik> for example beryl don't work
<secret> when i first installed kubuntu i disabled the wifi and hard wired
<secret> i cant remember where i disabled it
<sercik> for example driver installed from envy don't work
<secret> are the drivers pre installed for aironet cisco wifi cards
<sercik> for example in synaptic i didn't see check boxes!
<sercik> edgy is more stable! and there are fex differences with feist
<yknott> gotcha, well sticking with what works ;)
<sercik> nvidia-glx deoends from kernel 386 and not generic
<secret> ill be back people, i appreciate the help by the way serkit and yknott
* yknott waves
<mikkael> thats your experience, for me feisty is faster
<mikkael> and same stability
<sercik> mikkael: feisty what have more than edgy!
<sercik> ?
<nodesert_> i still have  old kernels in my system how can i remove them
<epimeth> intelikey: say it aint so! now I have nothing to look forward to in my old age :-(
<mikkael> i especially realized it after my girlfriend did a upgrade from ubuntu edgy to feisty (she did it alone :) ) on a very slow comp
<dregorth> kudos to her
<dregorth> :)
<sercik> mikkael: i think tha feisty could be better but sure not faster
<mikkael> sercik: in general you will have new versions of the most packages, that means a lot of bug fixes, most improvements are "under the hood" you will not see them
<sercik> ok!
<mikkael> well @ my girlfriends computer its faster (pentium III with 512 mb ram)
<sercik> your girlfriens is lucky!
<mikkael> i dont think its luck: upgrades often bring better speed
<sercik> vista is not faster than xp that is not faster than win2000
<dregorth> not when it comes to windows for the most part ;P
<mikkael> thats windoze, dont compare that
<mikkael> xp boots faster than 2k (was my experience at least)
<yknott> mikkael's assertion could still be correct; perhaps win2000-> xp is not an upgrade
<yknott> some of the computer work i have done lately has been for customers with windows 2000 and i have been surprised at how responsive it seems (when compared to xp, for example)
<yknott> perhaps it is a hm side?grade or downgrade ;)
<mikkael> i dont think releases like dapper, edgy, feisty are comparable to 98, 2000, xp, vista
<dregorth> true
<yknott> the upgrade in there was from the 9x kernel to the nt kernel; that about covers it ;)
<mikkael> its a half-year cycle, compared to a several years one, and on a side note, MS forces users to buy up2date hardware
<yknott> mikkael: yeah it is sad; anyone who asks me these days for comp advice, i have to tell them that for the most part anything they see in the store will be fast enough - most of the time the comp will be waiting on the user, spend more for more ram and a bigger screen, and less on the fastest processor... o and that the slowest thing in the computer will probably be windows
<sercik> mikkael: i run win2k under virtualbox in linux and is faster than winxo installed on my hd :)
<yknott> even on systems with 2GB RAM, windows XP still likes to use 770 MB swap before even touching 1GB of that RAM
<sercik> this is linux influence!
<mikkael> someone wrote in a blog: it took 6 seconds to trash a 23 kb file @ vista
<yknott> sercik: i have noticed that too and i think it has to do in large part with the better disk caching of linux than nt
<dregorth> mikkael: heh i read that earlier tonight
<mikkael> allright, i got to prepare myself for university, see you later guys
* yknott waves
<intelikey> anyone else care to test   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37117   for me.   needs tested on a 2.6 and 2.2 kernels if anyone is running such
<sercik> why don't you test yourself?
<Sephnroth> is it a silly idea to have one big 54gig root and a 2.4gig swap?   or should i make like a 10gig root and a 40gig home?
<sercik> 40 gig home seems too big
<intelikey> sercik have.  now why don't you ?
<Tm_T> depends
<yknott> Sephnroth: i think it is easier to make one swap and one big ext3 partition for the masses, than divide the space more appropriately
<sercik> do you need that i try?
<Sephnroth> if ij ust have a big / partition then home willb e stored on root yes?
<sercik> Sephnroth: sure
<sercik> '/home is under /
<yknott> if the comp has only one disk < 10GB, i leave that setting; otherwise at least one swap, one home, one root
<Sephnroth> sounds fine to me
<Sephnroth> why does home need tobe seperate?  i can understand swap
<Sephnroth> i always have a seperate swap
<Sephnroth> but what does seperating home do for you?
<arunkale> I need to tell a friend how to install nvidia drivers on his computer.. he's using feisty fawn. where is the 'restricted devices' thing located in Kubuntu?
<yknott> Sephnroth: having separate /home and / makes it much easier to merely format / to install a new os
<Sephnroth> ahh pants tothat :0
<Sephnroth> :)
<grul> and it makes / less fragmented
<yknott> not that you will need to do it so often but
<grul> faster! harder!
<sercik> the script give errors
<yknott> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37118
<arunkale> yknott: how do you do it then
<yknott> arunkale: adept manager
<arunkale> where in adept manager?>
<yknott> kmenu/system ?
<yknott> command adept_manager
<yknott> arunkale: any luck?
<arunkale> will try, thanks
<arunkale> :)
<AnyKey> How can I make the mount command so its up and mounted on the booting of the system?
<sercik> AnyKey: add a line to /etc/fstab
<AnyKey> sweet.. thanks. :)
<Chani> aha, the topic answered my quuestion :)
<yknott> thanks for saying hi nonetheless
<brendonjt> hi there all how do i get the update notifer to run under my user (i was the first user created)
<nodesert_> is anyone know how can i remove old kernels from my system
<yknott> nodesert_: you can remove the packages to those old kernels
<Jucato> nodesert_: just remove it like a regular package/program. from Adept Manager or apt-get
<nodesert_> thanks
<claret> hello??
<l0phtaax> ...
<ardchoille> Hi claret
<claret> hello
<claret> gtg
<^RiaN^> hiii everyone
<^RiaN^> can someone helpme
<arun> um.. my friend does not see the 'ubuntu restricted extras' in the add/remove section
<arun> he's running feisty fawn
<arun> what could be the reason?
<Lynoure> arun: no commercial repo line in sources.list
<Lynoure> arun: if you have feisty too, copy it from your own?
<arun> Lynoure: alright, thanks
<arun> Lynoure: you mean proprietary drivers
<giuseppe> guys is there someone that can help me to install oxygen icons or give me a package please? I've just downloaded the svn version but there are not lots of icons like rubbish. help please?
<Chani> ok, https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems is kinda useless
<Chani> there *can't* be no problems
<^RiaN^> when i install my new hardware, kubuntu don't want to start
<^RiaN^> what should i do
<Chani> whta hardware?
<^RiaN^> vga driver
<Chani> drivers are not hardware
<^RiaN^> upss
<^RiaN^> vga hardware i mean
<Jucato> giuseppe: the latest versions of the oxygen icons cannot be used on KDE 3.5.x
<AnyKey> Howdy... okay, I dont think I had any luck with the command "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /etc/fstab /media/backup" ... currently looking at the /media there IS a backup but its just a folder that shows a plug comming out of it.  Is there something I am missing in the command?
<Chani> ^RiaN^: I have no idea what you mean.
<Jezz_X> <Jucato> giuseppe: the latest versions of the oxygen icons cannot be used on KDE 3.5.x   <--- hrmm I got the ones from kde 4 and hey work fine
<smile> hi
<Jucato> Jezz_X: you probably got the last working version for KDE 3, which has not been updated for a long time. and which are also under a license that doesn't allow redistribution (so you don't see them around)
<Chani> anyone here know of a list of problems upgrading from edgy to feisty?
<Jezz_X> ahhh OK
<smile> is here any spanish ?
<ardchoille> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Lynoure> arun: I cannot remember the exact name of the repository, not on my ubuntu now. Canonical Proprietery or something.
<ardchoille> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Lynoure> !sourcematic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcematic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lynoure> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ardchoille> !source-o-matic
<Jezz_X> I got them after I installe kde 4 from the kubuntu website instructions :)
<Lynoure> arun: try with source-o-matic if you are not sure.
<arun> Lynoure: it fixed the problem, he didn't have the proprietary repos enabled
<Jezz_X> then removed kde because it was not working :)
<Jucato> Jezz_X: yes. and the KDE 4 apps are the ones using those, not the KDE 3 apps
<ardchoille> Lynoure: I think that page will give the Canonical repo
<nbcb> help
<ardchoille> Jucato: KDE4 is out?!?
<arun> Lynoure: my friend can't use one of his external hard drives that is ntfs formatted
<nbcb> how do u ls with sorted by filesizes
<Jucato> kde 4 alpha
<ardchoille> Ah
<Jezz_X> nah I did a fresh install as well and kept the folder from icons :\  but yeah if you say so
<nbcb> my / is filled up 4.4gb !!
<AnyKey> Okay... before I try the command again to mount /dev/hdb1 to /media/backup... How do I type it to mount it so its always mounted when Kubuntu starts?
<Jezz_X> not here to start fights
<Jezz_X> they are nice icons but I like crystal as well
<nbcb> my / is filled up... where shd i look into
<ardchoille> nbcb: try: ls -S
<AnyKey> hummm... any other forum names on this server that can help with mount command?
<Jucato> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Jucato> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Jucato> AnyKey: ^^^
<nbcb> how did my / filled up
<arun> my friend can't use one of his external hard drives that is ntfs formatted on his feisty fawn
<AnyKey> thank you Jucato. :)
<Jucato> nbcb: try "sudo apt-get clean" to clear the downloaded packages that have already been installed
<ardchoille> nbcb: You might have a look in /var/log  and  /var/cache/apt
<Jucato> AnyKey: you can also try using the disk mounter in System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Disks & Filesystems
<AnyKey> oh really.  Nice.  thank you again a bunch! :)
<Chani> arun: linux drivers for ntfs are very limited. I don't know what approach feisty takess to ntfs
<nik0> hello!
<Chani> arun: the only real solution for writing files is to reformat as fat32 instead of ntfs
<arun> the same friend doesnt get any results when he searches for 'msttcorefonts' in adept
<nik0> what can we do with the 'shell'?
<nbcb> omg my log is so big
<arun> ok he got it now
<nbcb> how do i ls directories only?
<nik0> someone?
<ardchoille> nbcb: ls -d
<ardchoille> nbcb: man ls
<nik0> erf !
<nbcb> when will the syslog and messages be gzipped???
<nbcb> is it on a cron job or something?
<nbcb> can i manually ask the system to gz all my logs? its like 2gb
<nbcb> main culprit is mysql
<Chani> I'm really suspicious about the lack of upgrade problems reported
<Chani> I mean, I expect things to break a lot on a dist-upgrade. it's kinda weird to think that it might mostly just work
<arun> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> wrong blood line ?    did not ishroel say that shiloh would decend from juda ?
<intelikey> that's what happens if you don't hit the tab key first.... sorry.
<ardchoille> nbcb: You might be interested in /etc/logrotate.conf
<grul> God is Not Unix
<arun> hahahaha
<darkbowser> salut
<lupul> hi there
<lupul> does anone know a good firewall?
<lupul> something like guarddog but better
<lupul> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jackie> hello all. quick question.
<jackie> right now i'm running kubuntu kde, while installing gnome-desktop.
<jackie> i was using gnome, and the only problem i was having was that i would be connected wirelessly, but when i closed my laptop, it would hibernate, and when it woke back up, i would not be able to connect to any networks.
<jackie> i was using gnome, and the only problem i was having was that i would be connected wirelessly, but when i closed my laptop, it would hibernate, and when it woke back up, i would not be able to connect to any networks.
<jackie> by the way, i'm using a dell 1501 laptop, amd turion 64, kubuntu x64 7.04
<jackie> if that helps.
<me_> hi all
<dfeser> hi there! having problems under feisty with samba...smb.conf loses the workgroup= entry each time I reboot...
<dfeser> can someone help me?
<Chani> lupul: firewalls aren't really that necessary on linux if you're not running any kind of server, imho
<me_> please can anyone tell me how to join dalnet ?
<me_> any answer ?
<intelikey> /server irc.dalnet.net
<pag> intelikey, isn't it irc.dal.net  ?
<lupul> i know Chani but i was called from my internet provider and told me to reinstall my windows because i have viruses that flood the network
<lupul> so i thought that if i have linux...  and i'm flooding the network then i need a firewall
<me_> thanks
<dfeser> no answer about my samba question?
<mike__> lupul: no need for a firewall but one can be installed if needed
<Chani> lupul: lol. I wonder what made them think that...
<Lynoure> arun: I was gone. Anyway, that is another matter. Did the repository problem get sorted?
<Lynoure> oh, went.
<dognews> hi, how can I have syntaxhighlight in a textarea in konqueror (browser mode)?
<lupul> don't know
<mike__> use firefox hehe
<lupul> ok so in the end any firewall recommended? not iptables please cause i'm still a newbee
<dognews> mike__: is there a plugin for sntaxhighlight?
<ardchoille> !firewall | lupul
<ubotu> lupul: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mike__> http://www.ariadne.ac.uk/issue42/lauke/
<mike__> dognews:  ^^^
<lupul> i know. i tryed guarddog but doesn't work properly
<mike__> lupul: shorewall?
<lupul> everytime i restart my cpu i have to configure it again
<lupul> thanks
<lupul> trying it now
<mike__> ok
<dognews> mike__: but it doesn't show editable syntax highlight directly in my textarea
<mike__> oh
<eagles0513875> i just learned something new this am
<eagles0513875> this is for everyones info
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i thought wma losless had really good encoding which it does it ranges from 400 kbps - 1mbps but now i just reencoded all my music from wma losless to flac and flac has even better bit rates ranging from 850kbps - 1mbps
<chuen> Hi all. I have a basic question about 'command line syntax'
<chuen> If I want to go to a directory I have created whose name has spaces in it, how do I express that without getting an error?
<chuen> For example: 'My Music' as a directory name.
<jorik808> chuen: you need to "escape" the space, like so: My\ Music
<Jucato> chuen: you can either type: cd "My Music"
<Chani> chuen: tab completion can do some of that for you too
<Jucato> chuen: or type My[Tab]  (press Tab to autocomplete)
<chuen> Wow! That was comprehensive. Thanks all.
<sercik> please help me: http://pastebin.ca/544194
<sercik> api mismatch with xorg i can't start X anymore
<epimeth> !marble
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about marble - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> !info marble
<ubotu> marble: generic geographical map widget. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-2 (feisty), package size 153 kB, installed size 456 kB
<admin___> hallo
<sivaji> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<sivaji>  !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<epimeth> am I the only one hopping up and down in his seat waiting for october?
<Lynoure> epimeth: What's then?
<Jucato> epimeth: yes, you're the only one :P
<sercik> please i need help: i can't start X anymore   http://pastebin.ca/544194
<Lynoure> Summers are rather nice, no eagerness for autumn yet.
<jack-> sercik: tough luck
<jack-> which nvidia card?
<epimeth> c'mon guys!  gutsy and kde4's release dates totally coincide! october madness!!!
<sivaji> sercik try #ubuntu
<Jucato> they coincide. but they won't be released under in the same ISO :)
<sercik> hi jack!
<sercik> i don't know pc is not mine
<sercik> i'm helping via chat a friend!
<waterox> hi room
<jorik808> hi
<waterox> seems slow
<jorik808> tis true
<waterox> Ill try back
<waterox> later
<hroch> helou
<secret> Another process is running the adept package database? please help!! I'm trying to open add and remove programs but I cant??????
<secret> no terminals are open
<secret> update is not on
<secret> i mean, isnt runnn
<jukuli> ctrl+esc and see if it's running but not showing on the screen
<jukuli> if it is, kill it
<secret> woah wtf?
<jukuli> :D ctrl+esc opens the task manager thing and there you can see if the adept is running on the background or something
<secret> xorg?
<secret> ksys gaurd?
<jukuli> there you can also close it
<secret> only running ^
<secret> adept is there
<secret> ut not running
<secret> but
<secret> not
<secret> running
<secret> :D
<secret> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<jukuli> if adept is on the list,try selecting it and pressing kill
<secret> thats what the message states
<secret> ok then
<jukuli> i hope it helped, i have to go now..afk
<secret> peace friend
<Jucato> !adeptfix | secret
<ubotu> secret: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<secret> thank you, i try this
<main2> hmmm, i installed kubuntu 64bit on my system, it worked with the 2.6.15 kernel fine...
<main2> after using adept (After the first run) it broke already
<main2> the 2.6.20 kernel, just hangs -> half way........
<main2> this really sucks / screwed up my day :P
<main2> a lost hour..
<secret> thanks jucato, that worked!
<foo25> Hey guys, any idea why I would get "The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly" when booting live CD?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> I used to mount NFS shares with submount. is submount not available on 7.04 or is there a better way?
<DexterF> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<logixoul> hi. Rosegarden says my kernel timer resolution is too low (250hz). How do I fix this?
<foo25> Can I install without having to boot live CD?
<foo25> I keep getting protocol errors
<foo25> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<foo25> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<marrk> hda: DMA timeout error
<marrk> can anyone help with that?
<marrk> hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21
<marrk> i get those error messages on boot
<marrk> and it takes really long
<Darkrift> damn
<Darkrift> didnt think this chan would be this large
<DexterF> kubuntu keeps cloning settings from my old slackware installation on another partiton. how does it do that?
<largo24> marrk, is that on a notebook?
<marrk> largo24: it's on my desktop
<marrk> fresh new kubuntu install
<largo24> marrk, hmm. this laptop bug has a similar error msg:
<largo24> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/12483
<marrk> ye largo24, i've found it somewhere more
<marrk> but it's all different things i believe
<marrk> i'm looking if my IDE controllers are properly configured
<marrk> but i'm all new to linux, so it's going really really slow :)
<marrk> hmmm
<marrk> looks different to me tbh
<marrk> but ye, my computer hangs like 4 or 5 times on boot with a hda timeout
<marrk> 30 seconds per timeout
<marrk> so that's already 2 minutes doing nothing on boot
<Dr_willis> thayt is odd.
<marrk> i thought it was ye
<Dr_willis> laptop machine?
<marrk> nopz
<marrk> pretty old amd system
<marrk> asrock k7vm2, athlon 2000+ and 2 pretty old 40 gig HD's
<marrk> maybe one of the HD's is broken, i don't know
<marrk> but everything works
<marrk> except for the timeouts on boot
<faidillinger> has anyone got any idea on how to make compiz start along with kde at boot ??
<marrk> hmmm
<marrk> hang isn't the proper word
<marrk> freeze is tho
<DexterF> faidillinger: point konq to ~/.kde/Autostart and drag the icon from K-Menu, say "symlink"
<largo24> marrk, are the hdds set master/slave correctly? can you disconnect one of them?
<marrk> i'll disconnect the slave ye
<marrk> bbiab then
<faidillinger> DexterF: Thank you very much
<faidillinger> DexterF: i guess thats the equivalent for the startup menu in windows
<DexterF> faidillinger: sort of
<marrk> largo24: same thing
<marrk> [   21.919574]   hda:<4>hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21
<marrk> [   51.875495]  hda: DMA timeout error
<marrk> [   51.875505]  hda: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }
<marrk> [   51.875511]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<pedr1> Hi!
<pedr1> how are you?
<pedr1> Recently I had a little problem with nvidia
<pedr1> I installed the driver from the official page and the X starts without problems
<DexterF> marrk: that happen to be an IBM DTLA disk?
<pedr1> but when I reboot X doesn't start, I don't know why
<pedr1> I use Kubuntu feisty
<marrk> DexterF: Maxtor drive
<DexterF> marrk: even worse. DiamondMax 9 series?
<marrk> could be
<DexterF> emitting strange noise on spinup?
<marrk> only know the type number
<marrk> haven't noticed them
<marrk> so i think no
<DexterF> 40wire or 80wire ribbon cable? rounded? longer than 45cm?
<marrk> 80 wire
<marrk> no longer than 45
<marrk> first plug (?)
<DexterF> another device on the ribbon?
<marrk> ye
<marrk> not now tho
<marrk> i decoupled my samsung disk
<marrk> uncoupled
<marrk> whatever...
<marrk> it's now all by itself
<marrk> but i don't have any other problems i think
<marrk> so i think it's not the HD
<marrk> but not sure tbh
<marrk> any HD diagnosis tools in linux?
<DexterF> man hdparm. there's some self test options
<DexterF> otoh AsRock is the cheapest sh!t one can get, I wouldn't rule out a faulty board
<Dr_willis> messages look to me like a sign of drive going dead.
<marrk> hmmm
<marrk> maybe it's time for an update then
<marrk> upgrade*
<Dr_willis> i got a 500gb drive for $120 the other day. :)
<faidillinger> what command should i enter in about:config to associate firefox and ktorrent ??
<faidillinger> or how can i make firefox open a torrent with ktorent
<marrk> this one was free, so i wasn't that picky
<marrk> should've been i guess
<DexterF> faidillinger: i think there even is an FF extension for that. google.
<faidillinger> DexterF: thx , i'll google a little bit
<Dr_willis> I thouhg i just told firefox to open torrent files with ktorrent and that was it..
<Dr_willis> but i normally save all my.torrent files to a dir. So  not 100% sure on that
<largo24> marrk, can you put the 2nd drive (samsung?) as primary and install kubu on that? see if you get same errors
<marrk> i'
<marrk> ve got a winxp install on it
<marrk> with loads of data
<Dr_willis> given the age of the drives.. I suggest backing it up also. :)
<largo24> ok, nevermind that idea
<marrk> nah
<marrk> i'll drop by a computer store this afternoon
<marrk> buy a proper HD
<marrk> but then again
<marrk> where the hell can i get a non s-ata HD?
<llutz> "no backup" means "data unimportant" means waste of diskspace ;)
<marrk> nah, the important data is backed up
<Dr_willis> i see ide drives all over the place. :) the sata was on sale this weekend here.
<largo24> marrk, newegg. you can get a 40-70 gb for $40 US or less
<marrk> i'm dutch ;)
<Dr_willis> seen ide drives up to 500gb in size. :) for like $100-120 us.
<llutz> marrk: cross the border, here in germany you'll get ide :)
<marrk> maybe i'll just wait
<marrk> and buy a new system
<largo24> marrk, you can also dl seatools and run a diagnostics on that questionable hd
<marrk> now that's an idea
<largo24> http://www.seagate.com/support/seatools/SeaToolsDOS.iso
<marrk> how/where
<marrk> ?
<largo24> burn to cd then boot off cd
<marrk> great
<marrk> can i easily boot to cd in linux?
<marrk> burn cd?
<marrk> wth...
<marrk> maybe i'm too tired to be trying to work with kubuntu
<largo24> kubu comes w/ k3b doesn't it?
<nosrednaekim> largo24: yep
<nosrednaekim> haha.... konversation is awesome...
* nosrednaekim is listening to Be My Escape (acoustic) by Relient K on Apathetic EP [Amarok] 
<highlandcairn> how do i use a usb to serial cable to connect to a headless pc
* epimeth wishes his sound was working...
<ritalin> robbed a jewlry store and told them make me a grill
<marrk> haha
<marrk> i'm gonna try it with a diskette
<tine> lo #kubuntu
<tine> exit #kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> I think you need a /...tine
<tine> quit
<tine> quit #kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> its "/quit'
<marrk`laptop> thikn i just may have to buy a new system
<marrk`laptop> should do that anyways tbh
<Dr_willis> given how cheap pc;s are getting.
<Dr_willis> Its amazing the stuff ya can get these days for just a few hundred $$
<MaTiAz> Heh, Yakuake is pretty cool :)
<marrk`laptop> ye true
<sito_> hellow!
<sito_> anywhere use the programa kdenlive?
<Daisuke_Ido> sito_: what is it?
<Daisuke_Ido> and yes, yakuake is awesome. i don't think i've messed with konsole since installing it.
<sito_> this program is same of window media maker
<sito_> http://kdenlive.org/index.php
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<Daisuke_Ido> i haven't tried it, but i think i may have to
<sito_> A program similar exists to the window media maker?
<sito_> cinelerra is difficult
<sito_> i like a program simply
<marrk`laptop> whoa
<marrk`laptop> drive overtemp largo24...
<marrk`laptop> think i found the problem
<largo24> marrk, was that with seatools
<KomiaPoika> hi
<marrk`laptop> ye
<KomiaPoika> i screwed up my system trying to dist-upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04, and now my system is stuck: when trying to apt-get -f install, i repeatedly get on the error: package has no field-python version
<nosrednaekim> apt-get f install what?
<marrk`laptop> ye, let's throw away this disk then
<marrk`laptop> or at least, don't run an OS on it ;)
<marrk`laptop> or anything else valuable
<largo24> marrk, does the drive feel hot to the touch? i would be curious to see if you get that error if you let the hd cool off for a few hours
<marrk`laptop> it's powered up now
<marrk`laptop> let's not touch it
<hollandlucas> good afternoon!
<MaTiAz> http://www.engadget.com/2007/06/05/asus-new-eee-pc-701-joins-the-laptop-lite-fray-with-a-bang/
<hollandlucas> Will Gutsy include KDE4?
<MaTiAz> I wonder how good Kubuntu would be on that :) Maybe Xubuntu would be better though
<secret> can some please help me out with a problem?
<secret> I get this message each time I try and add a program via add and remove: There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<nosrednaekim> hollandlucas: not by default, no
<hollandlucas> oh what a shame!
<marrk`laptop> largo24, feels warm
<marrk`laptop> not hot tho
<hollandlucas> Gutsy will be released earlier than KDE 4, right?
<nosrednaekim> hollandlucas: probabl
<hollandlucas> I'm really excited about KDE4
<Dr_willis> I dont think kde4 has a firm release date yet.
<hollandlucas> October 23
<nosrednaekim> its like october 26... and its as firm as any other relase schedule
<hollandlucas> that's what it says in the wikipedia article on KDE
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. w/e
<secret> lol
<secret> can you help me?
<secret> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. ?
<Balaams_Miracle> And since Gutsy is scheduled for early october, there is no chance that Gutsy will have KDE4
<ubuntu__> Hola soy nuevo
<nosrednaekim> secret: try starting up adept-manager.
<secret> Maybe this was a bad install
<nosrednaekim> which gives a bit more detailed info
<ubuntu__> alguien habla espaol?
<lucky_lucas> does anyone know if it's possible to use both flash and gnash on konqueror/firefox to test, report bug and report working sites
<secret> yes ok
<secret> it is open
<secret> opps adept installer
<secret> is open
<nosrednaekim> try installing what ever you were going to install with that..
<secret> ok, also, do you know where the temporary internet files are with konquer?
<secret> no about:cache?
<secret> anyone there? dam connection...
<nosrednaekim> secret: did that work?
<secret> i will try
<secret> no
<nosrednaekim> I don't use konqueror for filebrowsing, but I would suppose its somewhere in .kde
<secret> it gives same message: There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<nosrednaekim> secret: what is the error?
<nosrednaekim> what are you trying to install?
<secret> firefox
<Daisuke_Ido> secret: apt-get -f install?
<secret> anything, ssame message
<secret> come on?
<secret> what for everything?
<secret> ok i try
<nosrednaekim> maybe you can't access your mirror.
<secret> ok where is that?
<secret> you mean the server?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.
<secret> hmmz
<secret> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<secret> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nosrednaekim> close adept.
<secret> when I try sudo apt-get -f install
<nosrednaekim> and any other package manager.
<secret> my bad
<secret> ok it installed java
<secret> hmmz
<secret> what's going on eh?
<nosrednaekim> you mean... it worked?
<secret> I mean, i can't see firefox
<secret> it installed java though
<secret> sudo apt-get -f install
<nosrednaekim> can't see firfox where
<secret> in internet, k menu
<nosrednaekim> oh.... so what happens if you say "sudo apt-get install firefox" does it print an error?
<secret> I will try
<secret> it seems to be installing
<secret> Installed
<secret> so what's going on with adept?
<secret> thanks btw
<nosrednaekim> hmm interesting.
<nosrednaekim> I'm not sure... try installing something else.. maybe it just had problems with that package.
<nosrednaekim> and thats also why its always good to have a command line around
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<secret> ok then
<secret> new too linux:D
<secret> all im getting now is the adept manager wont load, it gives me an hour glass and thats it
<secret> disapears
<nosrednaekim> hmm......
<secret> Ill try add and remove
<nosrednaekim> ok... I have to go good luck.
<secret> ok, well I have a big error now
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<secret> ok then thax again
<nosrednaekim> ask BluesKajif you have any problems secret
<nosrednaekim> hi BluesKaj BTW.
<BluesKaj> hey nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> and bye...
<nosrednaekim> lol
<secret> k
<BluesKaj> work nosrednaekim ?
<secret> blueskaj im having problems with adept
<secret> can you help?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: school... i'm in highschool
<DexterF> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<BluesKaj> ok , secret describe your prob
<Daisuke_Ido> !apt-get-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-get-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> !apt-get fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-get fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !adept fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<secret> ok now it's working wtf?
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, if you are in HS ...yer attitude is quite mature :)
<secret> ill assume it fixed itself
<sercik> how can i configure konqyeror to open .ram files??
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: thank you!
<nosrednaekim> and bye
<secret> thanks nos
<BluesKaj> ok  cya
<BluesKaj> secret, were installing something before it fixed itself ?
<eagles0513875> how do i start the jack audio server daemon
<secret> no it give me an error mesage each time I tryed too install or remove:
<secret> [23:39]  <-- os2mac has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
<secret> [23:40]  --> jthomas has joined this channel (n=eljefe@64.122.144.186).
<secret> [23:40]  --> mallize has joined this channel (n=clemenml@A171118.N1.Vanderbilt.Edu).
<secret> [23:40]  <secret> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<secret> [23:40]  <secret> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<secret> [23:41]  <nosrednaekim> close adept.
<secret> [23:41]  <-- incorrect has left this server (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)).
<secret> [23:41]  <secret> when I try sudo apt-get -f i
<secret> Oh my! zsorry
<faidillinger> compiz is off the hook
<KomiaPoika> lol
<eagles0513875> is secret a bot
<secret> no
<eagles0513875> lol
<KomiaPoika> Rumour has it secret is a bot.
<benjamin_hr> :P
<secret> excuse me?
<secret> I no bot :D
<KomiaPoika> secret: What help do you need?
<eagles0513875> fyi u might wanna use pastebin.ca secret so that way u dont get kicked for spamming the channel
<eagles0513875> anyone know how to start the jack daemon
<sercik> how can i configure konqyeror to open .ram files??
<secret> I was having problems using adept but it ok now ok?
<benjamin_hr> if he "pastebin's" copied chat from here, and post the link, i would be more disappointed if i click on it
<secret> thanks guys
<BluesKaj> secret, so you did the cmnd 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a' and it was fixed , right ?
<secret> I did that yes
<secret> no wait
<secret> I did this
<KomiaPoika> benjamin_hr: lmao
<secret> yes i did what it says
<BluesKaj> ok fine, just making sure it wasn't a diff prob
<secret> and now it's fixed
<secret> ty
<eagles0513875> blue how do i start the jack daemon
<eagles0513875> so i can use jack rack
<eagles0513875> what im tryign to say is how do i get the jack server up
<benjamin_hr> sounds like a naughty question
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, sorry dunno, never had much luck with jack ...to me it's clunky and convoluted
<eagles0513875> lol
<BluesKaj> alsa
<eagles0513875> anyone know how to start the jack server
<BluesKaj> man jack in the konsole eagles0513875
<ArtMoonik> test ?
<ardchoille> Passed
<eagles0513875> ok BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> there must be a ' how to use jack' page somewhere
<benjamin_hr> there must be, there are so many "how to jack" -pages out there
<eagles0513875> lol i dunno
<highlandcairn> need a little help. how do i use my usb/serial connector to login to a different pc
<Dr_willis> highlandcairn,  going serial to serial? ya could use a terminal program and a shell on the serial line. for just a terminal. Or could setup 'slip' but its been Years since ive done either.
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, try this:
<BluesKaj> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8781
<eagles0513875> ty blue ill try it
<eagles0513875> i hate ati
<ardchoille> You're not alone.
<highlandcairn> Dr_willis, similiar for me. only thing i've ever used was telnet/ssh
<eagles0513875> lol took me ages before i was able to get my open gl to work lol ardchoille
<Dr_willis> ive had dumb-serial terminals hooked up befor. :)
<Dr_willis> 9600 Baud :)
<BluesKaj> here's a hint for searching for linux stuff on google , separates alotta windows crap from a search,  http://www.google.com/linux
<highlandcairn> now that's going back a bit :)
<zhangkai> After running about 40 hours,My machine begin slowly.
<kaizad> hi people
<kaizad> this is kaizad & i am new 2 ubuntu ie. linux platform !
<kaizad> can someone tell me how do u register for irc ! ! !
<kaizad> ?
<kaizad> ?
<kaizad> plzzzzzz...
<Dr_willis> kaizad,  - /msg nickserv help
<Dr_willis> kaizad,  and read the bots info and check the freenode website
<kaizad> thanx man ! ;)
<kaizad> REGISTER
<kaizad> REGISTER kaizad
<kaizad> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> o merciful god in heaven, why hath thou cursed your servant with this friggin chucklehead?
<Daisuke_Ido> kaizad: read harder
<kaizad> waaaa dude
<kaizad> plzzzz
<kaizad> i am new dude :D
<kaizad> srry ! ;)
<BluesKaj> in the server page not the the chat, kaizad
<kaizad> now what is server page ?
<Dr_willis> and you '/msg nickserv thecommand touse'
<kaizad> i know i might b annoying but plz help ! !
<Dr_willis> read the priv message from the nickserv bot.
<BluesKaj> where it says freenode ,,the textbox
<kaizad> where?
<Dr_willis> time to explore your irc client. :)
<BluesKaj> what irc client are you using?
<Daisuke_Ido> it probably says "Ubuntu IRC"
<kaizad> konversation
<kaizad> konversation
<kaizad> konversation
<kaizad> is it right ?
<Daisuke_Ido> that's a client, yes :)
<kaizad> oh
<Daisuke_Ido> over on the left there should be a tree view
<kaizad> so is it diff from other clients available?
<kaizad> no nothin here
<Dr_willis> in linux - theres always 12+ programs to do somthing.
<Daisuke_Ido> like:
<Daisuke_Ido> Ubuntu IRC
<Daisuke_Ido> \- #kubuntu
<kaizad> ya kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> what's above that?
<kaizad> nothin !
<kaizad> hey dude ! can i hav a cam chat where i can show u  my screen or something  ! ?
<Dr_willis> if you did a /msg nickserv help
<Dr_willis> the bot 'should' of replied in its own private window
<kaizad> [19:54]  [Notice]  -NickServ- NickServ allows you to "register" a nickname and
<kaizad> [19:54]  [Notice]  -NickServ- prevent others from using it. The following
<kaizad> [19:54]  [Notice]  -NickServ- commands allow for registration and maintenance of
<kaizad> [19:54]  [Notice]  -NickServ- nicknames; to use them, type /msg NickServ <command>.
<Balaams_Miracle> kaizad: Press the "Print screen" key and upload it to a picture host or something...
<kaizad> [19:54]  [Notice]  -NickServ- For more information on a specific command, type
<kaizad> [19:54]  [Notice]  -NickServ- /msg NickServ help <command>.
<kaizad> [19:54]  [Notice]  -NickServ-
<kaizad> [19:54]  [Notice]  -NickServ-     REGISTER   Register a nickname
<Dr_willis> thats a private message from the bot..
<kaizad> [19:54]  [Notice]  -NickServ-     DROP       Cancel the registration of a nickname
<kaizad> [19:54]  [Notice]  -NickServ-     IDENTIFY   Identify yourself with your password
<kaizad> [19:54]  [Notice]  -NickServ-     ACCESS     Modify the list of authorized addresses
<Dr_willis> you dont need to paste it here.. READ it. :)
<kaizad> [19:54]  [Notice]  -NickServ-     SET        Set various options for your nickname
<kaizad> [19:54]  [Notice]  -NickServ-     LIST       Display list of nicks matching a pattern
<Balaams_Miracle> kaizad: or use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<kaizad> [19:54]  [Notice]  -NickServ-     RECOVER    Kill another user who has taken your nick
<Dr_willis> theres never a need to paste stuff like that. here.
<kaizad> [19:54]  [Notice]  -NickServ-     RELEASE    Regain custody of your nick after RECOVER
<kaizad> [19:54]  [Notice]  -NickServ-     GHOST      Kill a ghosted nickname
<kaizad> [19:54]  [Notice]  -NickServ-     INFO       Get information for a nickname
<kaizad> [19:54]  [Notice]  -NickServ-     LINK       Link your nickname to another
<kaizad> [19:54]  [Notice]  -NickServ-     UNLINK     UnLink your nickname
<kaizad> [19:54]  <Dr_willis> the bot 'should' of replied in its own private window
<kaizad> is it this ?
<Dr_willis> you msg'd a bot named 'nickserv' ya got a notice back from someone called 'nickserv' :) Logically - thats the reply.
<Balaams_Miracle> kaizad: Do not flood the chatroom. For one thing, it is reason to be kicked. Second, there are better ways
<kaizad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24429/
<kaizad> oh SORRY PEOPLE ! ~ ~ ~
<kaizad> so what next ?
<Dr_willis> read what the bot said? :)
<Balaams_Miracle> Go to the server page and type /msg NickServ help register
<Dr_willis>  /msg NickServ help  <command>  then it gave a list of the commands.
<Dr_willis> the server PAGE is documentation.
<Dr_willis> not where you put commands to the bot
<kaizad> oh
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_willis
<kaizad> ok ok ok
<Dr_willis> ie: ------>    /msg NickServ help  register
<kaizad> ya ya got it !
<kaizad> :D
<Minataku> How is your wife doing?
<kaizad> thanx BRO !
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  driving me crazy.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Haha
<Minataku> That's her job, after all
<Minataku> XD
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  they want to put her ont he Liver Transplant List. but she dont want to.
<Minataku> Yipe
<mourlos> how the hell can i install my usb modem?:/
<sercik> listen radio with kubuntu???
<Dr_willis> she has a 'genetic' disorder that makes cysts form on her liver. Not life threating. but can eventually cause livercancer. so they got to keep an eye on ie.
<Dr_willis> Some days she cant get out of bed due to the pain.. other days shes ready to take on the world.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Double yipe
* Minataku nods
<Dr_willis> so i never know how much work i got to do around the house - if she aint feeling up to it.
<Minataku> I'd imagine with said disorder even a new liver would cause issue
<Minataku> But then I'm an engineer, not a doctor
<Dr_willis> its like 'cystic fibrosis' only not in the lungs. but in her liver.
<BluesKaj> secik yes, use amarok /[playlists/radio streams
<Minataku> Aieeee.
<BluesKaj> err sercik
<Dr_willis> ive been cleaning up the basement also. :)  figureing what to ship out first.
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> It'd probably be best to stick it all in one box
<Minataku> Find anything else down there I might like?
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, hmm feel like doing my basement ? :)
<Dr_willis> then it will all rattle around. I got about 20lbs of amiga floppy disks i found. :)
<mourlos> how the hell can i install my usb modem?:/
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Haha
<Minataku> mourlos: Plug it in
<Minataku> You'll probably need ndiswrapper after that
<mourlos> not working
<Minataku> USB NIC/MAC/Modems suck like that
<Dr_willis> she had me crawling under the house allready today. (got me up at 8 am!) to run tv/cat5 cable for her re-aranged bedroom
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Dr_willis: 1.44MB floppies can be repurposed
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  880K was the amiga standard
<Minataku> Though if there's awesome stuff on them that's good too
<Minataku> I know
<Dr_willis> or was they.. i forget.
<Minataku> I have a Mac that can probably write that kind of disc
<Dr_willis> I think they came out with a 1.4mb drive
<Minataku> Two Macs, no less
<Minataku> And as for an HDD, they're IDE
<Minataku> Which is awesome
<Dr_willis> The mac and amiga used similer drives. but not sure how well they  can do it.
<beth_19_uk> hi
<Minataku> I believe they both used the same writing style
<Dr_willis> too new of an ide drive may not work either. AMiga needs a small laptop sized drive.
<Minataku> There were two, IIRC
<Minataku> I've got plenty of those, too
<Minataku> 3.5", 2.5", a couple of each
<Dr_willis> Redundant Array of Old Disks
<Minataku> When I get a busted or pointless machine, I salvage the parts
<Minataku> So I've got plenty of little bits and pieces all over
<sercik> thanks BluesKaj
<sercik> i need to register on last.fm
<sercik> ??
<Minataku> But yeah, find any other cool systems down there?
<Dr_willis> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<xorl> I got a minor issue, my wireless internet keeps posting "ath0: link becomes ready" right after words a few seconds later "atho: link is not ready"
<xorl> and the lights on the card just blink back and forth (pcmcia)
<Dr_willis> kaizad,  ya may want to read those !irc urls' the bot just gave.
<BluesKaj> dunno, i don't bother with last.fm
<Dr_willis> welli gotta go get this insulation off me. :) darn wife. waking me at 8am!
<Riddell> ** gutsy desktop CDs neeing tested **
<BluesKaj> sercik, just choose the playlist/radiostreams ..not last.fm
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Heehee
<sercik> i have not radiostreams in amarok
<DexterF> how do I change the gtk2 app font in kub?
<unmyth> my vpnc- connection is allways dying in feisty after a few seconds .. in edgy it worked
<Amarilis> sercik, Playlist>Add streams...
<sercik> ah
<xorl> damn wireless!
<unmyth> somebody having similiar experiences with vpnc
<sercik> but i need to know internet address!
<Amarilis> or u can listen online radios using a .pls file
<sercik> i tought some programs that have presets for most important radio
<sercik> not online radio but real radio
<Amarilis> there are real radio stations that streams online
<DexterF> what automounter can you recommend other than autofs? I'd like submoutn but that's not in any repository
<skript> does feisty use ntfs-3g by default for mounting partitions as 'rw' ?
<soopafai> i want to play poker on bwin.com but it needs java. i know i can install sun-java but it requires that i agree on their license and use terms.
<soopafai> i wanted to know if there was a completely free alternative
<Dr_willis> the free alternatives may not work properly
<soopafai> i see
<soopafai> then im going for sun-java
<soopafai> thx Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> be sure to get the version 6
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Dr_willis>  sun-java6-jre
<soopafai> k
<NecroAd> Hey, I'm having trouble installing pidgin -- someone give me a hand?
<blekos> anybody using banshee?
<nosrednaekim> soopafai: don't worry.. java was just GPLed.
<Dr_willis> but sun still has that idiotic EULA thing so far. :)
<soopafai> nosrednaekim: oh really, it still has that eula agree on the terms stuff
<NecroAd> "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" I get this error when I type "./configure" when I'm trying to install pidgin. It does a few things then stops at that.
<Dr_willis> you did install build-essential ?
<Dr_willis> its the core of the C compiler stuff.
<Dr_willis> and you willproberly need a lot of other dev files/libs as well
<NecroAd> aha, I didn't see anything about that in the install file.
<NecroAd> Thanks for that, I'll give it a shot
<Dr_willis> They assume you got a compiuler installed. :)
<NecroAd> ooooh.
<Dr_willis> !info pidgen
<ubotu> Package pidgen does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Dr_willis> suprised its not in seveas
<NecroAd> spelt it wrong, I think?
<Dr_willis> !\pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<nosrednaekim> !pidgeon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidgeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> there ya go..
<nosrednaekim> its on getdeb.org
<NecroAd> aha
<NecroAd> danke
<Minataku> Dr_willis: wb
<hollandlucas> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
* Minataku rolls eyes
<Minataku> Why they can't add it is beyond me
<Dr_willis> its how they 'do' things. with their release cycle
<Dr_willis> For good or bad. :)
<Minataku> Mostly bad
<Dr_willis> like the updated firefox fiasco a year or so ago.
<Minataku> Anyway, did you find any more interesting crap in your basement?
<Dr_willis> why even bother with a 6 mo release cycle  becomes the bigger question
<Dr_willis> Not yet. :) looking for some box's at the moment
<Minataku> Coo
<Dr_willis> i got one for the scsi drive  making sure i can find its scsi cable also.. and any othe rbits
<Minataku> Sweet
<Lattyware> Is there any way to choose onto which virtual desktop a program will be launched?
<Lattyware> As in, if starting from a terminal
<Dr_willis> Lattyware,  i was thinking the kde window manager rembered that..
<Minataku> Lattyware: Be on that one when you launch it
<Dr_willis> OR theres a kstart ? or somt similer tool that can set that
<Minataku> If you're not, just move it afterwards
<Dr_willis> it can set a lot of things
<nosrednaekim> Lattyware: yes... you can make kwin remember that. for specific typed of programs
<Dr_willis> kstart -->
<Dr_willis> Utility to launch applications with special window properties
<Dr_willis> such as iconified, maximized, a certain virtual desktop, a special decoration
<Dr_willis> and so on.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> Hm... I think it's time to give ULTRA2 a real name... but that'll take a while
<Minataku> I fixed it, BTW, the CPU modules weren't seated correctly
<Lattyware> Basically, what I want to do is auto-start uTorrent under wine, and as wine doesn't play nice with the system tray, I use a seperate virtual desktop
<Lattyware> and moving it every boot is annoying.
<Minataku> Lattyware: Use a native BT client
<Jucato> Lattyware: right-click on the window title bar -> Advanced -> Special window settings ?
<Jucato> ah different case... wine...
<Lattyware> Minataku: That's not a solution for me. Mainly because all other clients suck.
<Dr_willis> Lattyware,  i found it best to use utorrent+wine on its own 'vnc' desktop - :) and a minimal window manager
<Dr_willis> that way it staied running in the background all the time. and i could logout
<Minataku> Whatever. Terminating support feed.
<jthomas_> Lattyware: kTorrent is the opposite of suck!!
<Dr_willis> ive had other issues with wine/utorrent.exe
<Minataku> BitTornado is an excellent client
<Lattyware> No. It has no good DHT support.
<Minataku> Done in Python and native as well
<jthomas_> KTorrent doest too have DHT
<Dr_willis> i recall seeing ktorrent/dht - Not that i am sure what that means. :)
<Lattyware> It has it, but it cannot connect to Azureus or uTorrent - so that rules our 99% of DHT peers.
<Lattyware> *out
<jthomas_> ok so use Azureus
<Lattyware> And BitTornado has no multiple clients.
<Dr_willis> another nonstandard standard? :)
<jthomas_> aren't they all
<Lattyware> I get slower speeds with Azureus, and it uses up to much memory, and it often crashes, and often won't start.
<nosrednaekim> tell me it isn't so...
<Minataku> DHT is probably some retarded crap
<Lattyware> *multiple torrents
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  i was thinking that was what i'd read about it also. :) but i dident want to say too much
<jthomas_> DHT finds peers without tracker services, its really nice actually
<Dr_willis> the PrivateTracker sites i recall HATE dht
<Minataku> It sounds like a bad idea
<Dr_willis> but the priv tracker site i used to use .. stopped.
<Lattyware> yeah, In some cases, it is the difference between a torrent with a seed and one you can't download.
<Minataku> What, it randomly looks for people? That sounds annoying
<jthomas_> Lattyware: file a bug report for KTorrent to improve their DHT, or with uTorrent to make a Linux client.
<Minataku> Isn't utorrent making one?
<Minataku> Coulda sworn I heard that
<jthomas_> Minataku: no, it finds torrents that you already share and then connects those that you *could* be sharing
<Minataku> jthomas_: Hm... yeah, that sounds like something that could get you banned from a lot of places
<Lattyware> jthomas_: They already know about it, just won't fix it for some reason.
<Lattyware> It basically finds extra peers.
<Lattyware> It can be extremely useful.
<Minataku> Right, and like Dr_willis said, I'm sure it'll get you suspended from a number of places
<jthomas_> Minataku: i think its souds useful; the places that 'hate' it are thse that share files they shouldn't
<Minataku> As if anyone uses bittorrent for 100% legal purposes
<Lattyware> And uTorrent say they won't make a linux one. In fact, uTorrent was recently bought by BitTorrent, so it may change.
<Minataku> That is, always for legal purposes
<jthomas_> when my DHT is turned on in KTorrent, it SUPER increases the number of IP connections going through my router
<Lattyware> It'll get you suspended from private trackers who don't want people who aren't on that tracker.
<Minataku> Right, which is why it seems better to not have it at all
<Lattyware> But I don't use sites with that restriction. I have better sources for torrents.
<Lattyware> Why use a site like that? It limits your peers servly.
<Minataku> Sometimes those are the only sources
<Minataku> Though I'm interested in yours
<Minataku> Care to PM me a listing?
<Minataku> I can never find any useful sites, mostly all complete crap or search sites with torrents that have been dead for years
<Lattyware> Depends, what do you download?
<Minataku> Lattyware: Let's just leave it at "anything"
<Lattyware> Then I'm probably of not much use, I download a very small set of files
<Lattyware> well, comparatively.
<Minataku> I collect abandonware OSes, for one
<Minataku> Purely for research purposes only, of course
<Lattyware> To name it, I use BitTorrent for two main things, Legal Stuff, and the questionably legal (but morally correct) download of unlicensed anime
* Minataku nods
<DexterF> does the "commercial" repo still exist?
<Minataku> No copyright violation if there's no copyright in said country
<Minataku> Technically
<DexterF> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<DexterF> hmm. dapper. not feisty?
<Lattyware> DexterF: I think that's outdated to the time of Dappers releast
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: my favorite abandonware OS is Vista.
<Lattyware> *release
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: Haha
<Lattyware> I remember seeing that in Feisty.
<Lattyware> I'm pretty sure, anywayl
<Minataku> I prefer old Unixes
<Lattyware> and lol @ nosrednaekim
<Lattyware> Allthough that was in Ubuntu, not Kubuntu
* nosrednaekim bows and goes back to lurking mode
<Balaams_Miracle> ubotu:, DexterF: see http://deb.opera.com/ for official Opera repos
<Tehnik> How to make KDE remember keyboard layout independently  for each application? For example, when I'm  writing a letter in Russian in a mail editor and talking in English in IRC channel at the same time  I have to switch languages every time I switch between editor and IRC client
<nosrednaekim> Tehnik: I don;t think you can do that.
<Lattyware> Tehnik: You could assign it to Ctrl+K or something
<Lattyware> It's the next best thing.
<kaizad> what abt babes out here?
<Tehnik> GNOME supports this feature. Why KDE developers can't implement it?
<nosrednaekim> my dear Red comrade
<sivaji> is there any way to protect a file with password
<c1|freaky> is there thunderbird2.0 for kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. youcould do a chortcut
<nosrednaekim> *shortcut
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@122.167.129.168]  by Hobbsee
* kaizad was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (you've proved you're a troll. bye now.)
<nosrednaekim> sivaji: yes... when you say "save" there should be a radio button for save with passwd
<DexterF> kaffeine complains "cant bind to info socket" on startup - what do I have to make of this?
<sivaji> nosrednaekim : i want to protect audio file
<DexterF> Balaams_Miracle: no feisty repos yet. well, ok.
<nosrednaekim> google it.
<Minataku> Don't tell me Ubuntu is turning into Debian with explicitly following those damn FSGs
<Minataku> Not that I think Opera should be used at all anyway
<Balaams_Miracle> DexterF: I am an Opera user myself and the official Opera repos are very reliable. For feisty, i use the Sarge repo
<DexterF> Balaams_Miracle: i see, thanks
<sivaji> nosrednaekim i got it gpg
<sivaji> nosrednaekim do u know anything about that
<nosrednaekim> sivaji: nope
<nosrednaekim> other than its unbreakable
<ni^> hey maybe someone can help me with fglrx compilation issue? i can't compile it with kernel 2.6.20-16-generic. I have such error: cat: /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build/include/linux/version-*.h: No such file or directory . I tried both ATI and ubuntu package fglrx-kernel-source :/
<nosrednaekim> ni^ you need the linux kernel headers
<nosrednaekim> and why are you compiling it? there is a good verion in the repositories.
<ni^> nosrednaekim: got them also... :/
<ni^> nosrednaekim: but i have radeon 9100 and i think it's not supported by this reps
<nosrednaekim> 9100.. isn't that integrated?
<ni^> nah normal agp card
<nosrednaekim> hmm ok.
<nosrednaekim> yeah... well I have to go...are you following a tutorial?
<ni^> but i read and seems this one is not supported by default package, so the method was to compile it from ati sources but it's hell... files with wrong chmods etc.. :/
<ni^> nosrednaekim: maybe u have any better tutorial, i'm loosing hope with this crap
<magicbronson> i just installed kubuntu-desktop after a fresh ubuntu 7.04 install. when i rebooted it still loaded gnome instead of kde. i'm not seeing a .xinitrc in my home directory. anyone know how this works?
<GrahamA> magicbronson: There's a context menu where you can select KDE, I think it's the Ubuntu logo, next to the login box.
<GrahamA> You need to ask on #ubuntu this is #kubuntu
<sivaji2009> magicbronson u must select when u enter password
<magicbronson> thanks guys
<sivaji2009> magicbronson u must select which desktop u need gnome or kde when u enter password
<sivaji2009> magicbronson press alt+ctrl+backspace and select kde
<ni^> i also tried this method with module-assistant same problem "Build of the package fglrx-kernel-source failed! How do you wish to proceed?" in compile log: /usr/src/modules/fglrx/firegl_public.c:89:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory    + plenty of errors lower
<sivaji2009> is it possible to apply password for a file
<Dr_willis> sivaji2009,  with the various 'fuse' tools you could sort of do that I imagine.
<ni^> sivaji2009: u can use encfs http://www.debuntu.org/2006/06/04/62-how-to-use-encrypted-directories-with-encfs-and-fuse
<service> hi there. ia have an dell optiplex gx 1 and there is no way i can find an audio driver. can anyone help me please?
<service> how to configure the generic driver for intel 810 ac 97?
<Dr_willis> hmm. That should be supported Id think. Intel 810 has beeb around for ages.
<magicbronson> before i installed i was able to go up to 1600x1200 but now the highest i get is 1024x768. anyone know what's going on?
<magicbronson> (was running gentoo)
<Dr_willis> magical_trevsky,   diferent xorg modelines perhaps. You have installed the proper drivers for your video card?
<service> well Dr_willis it is not supported. when i give lspci i don't even see the sound card
<marco> hi
<service> ! dell optiplex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell optiplex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<service> ! dell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> service,  from what i just googled. that machine could come with several different sound cards.
<Dr_willis> if lspci isent even showing it.. thats.. odd. Id almost say check bios to see if its disabled.
<service> it's enabled. on windows worked perfectly. but on linux.... nothing
<Dr_willis> id say try a few linux live cd's see if they see it.
<Dr_willis> I have had issues ages ago.. with a few sound cards. If i booted to windows. then 'rebooted/softbooted' to linux - the card would not get initilized properly.
<Dr_willis> if i Powered Up straight to Linux . it would get seen right.
<service> i have only linux
<Dr_willis> took me a while to discover why sound woruld work some time on that box.
<Dr_willis> the fact that lspci isent showing it - is very very strange. Id print out your lspci output. then try an other live cd - Like Knoppix - and compare its lspci output.
<Dr_willis> If ya get lucky and find a live cd that sound works with. check the modules that are getting loaded. (lsmod)
<service> pff.....   i have to put the cdrom again and then die here while it starts
<service> i found on some forum that i have to reconfigure the kernel with intel 810 ac 097 driver
<service> but that's all it sayd
<Dr_willis> On-board Crystal Soundcard cs4236  - is what some sites say. is on that machine..
<Dr_willis> so im getting conflicting info on google. Guess it depends on which specific machine dell made that month/year.
<service> i hate these things
<Dr_willis> from url --< Added snd-cs4236 to the bottom of /etc/modules
<Dr_willis> try a 'sudo modprobe  snd-cs4236'
<Dr_willis> and check dmesg output for any info about sound cards /snd
<Kozzi> hello
<Dr_willis> aha! this site says that is an ISA soundcard. Not pci
<Kozzi> can someone help me to get the scrolling using synaptics touch pad to work
<Minataku> Back
<service> mine is onboard
<Kozzi> Feisty
<Dr_willis> http://coffeebear.net/archives/2005/11/16/alsa-crystal-4237b-revisited/
<Minataku> CS4236? That seems familiar
<Dr_willis> the fact that its onboard dosent mean its NOT an isa or PCI card. :)
<Dr_willis> the mb has to see it as somthing heh.
<Dr_willis> its just built in.
<service> aha
<service> new thing learned thanks
<Dr_willis> but since it is an isa card - that puts it in a whole new ballpark.
<Dr_willis> pnp-with isa devices - is.. well.. often flakey
<Dr_willis> lots of the info i am finding - is rather.. old.
<Minataku> One of the XBLA games is solitare with single-player... and multiplayer modes
<Minataku> How the hell does that work?
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  i got the macse drive in a box.. putting in other stuff. and NOW i cant even move int he garrage..
<sivaji2009> how to install  a kernel module "modprobe fuse"
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Heehee
<Dr_willis> i gotta take books to the used bookstore
<Dr_willis> sivaji2009,  sudo modprobe fuse
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Leave the Mac SE itself
<Kozzi> Problem: Scrolling using touch pad doesn't work ( Feisty 7.04)
<Dr_willis> sivaji2009,  put it in that modules autoloading file if ya want. :)
<Minataku> I made my decision, it'll be far cheaper for me on shipping without it
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  it wont fit. :) i tossed in an Old Calculator. :)
<Minataku> Ooooooh
<service> thanks for links and advices
<Minataku> I like old calculators :D
<Dr_willis> found a nice Laptop Box that was big enoyuhg. I gotta grab a few more obx's
<service> time to burn brains now
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  you should of NOT said that. :)
<Minataku> Haha
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  i grabbed a lot for $1 each at a rummage sale.
<Minataku> I said it and meant it
<Minataku> If you don't want 'em, toss 'em in
<Minataku> I especially love ones with red LED displays :D
<Dr_willis> if ya can  get one of them working (all the rechargeable batteries are dead) and send it back - that would be cool. heh
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Rechargeable? Argh! XD
<Dr_willis> yep..  several old HPs in here. and a Ti with some magnetit strip reader
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  yep. thats the problem.
<Minataku> Sweet
<Dr_willis> they are just AA batteries in a plastic case.
<Minataku> I'm sure I could at least hack together regular batteries
<Dr_willis> 'high tech' for the time.. :)
<Minataku> But yeah, throw those in too
<Minataku> Ah, kinda like my NEC PC-8201A
<Dr_willis> i cant even get to them. i got to get rid of these paperback books i got all over.
<Kozzi> how to restart xserver without rebooting the pc ?
<Dr_willis> i allready gave away my sliderule to a guy at work. heh
<sivaji2009> Dr_willis how to do that
<Dr_willis> Kozzi,  alt-ctrl-backspa ce
<llutz> Kozzi: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart or ctrl-alt-baclspace
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Heh, take care of the books then, because those calculators will be so awesome :D
<Dr_willis> willis@kubuntu:~$ cat /etc/modules
<Dr_willis> # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<Kozzi> thnx Dr_willis and llutz
<Minataku> When you get to them, take down the models, I'd like to look them up :3
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  ok :) gotta go get lunch and the BOokstore is right next to KFC's :)
<jwallingford> anybody here using kubuntu 64bit?
<Dr_willis> heh - well i am off - bbl
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Kickass :3
<Minataku> Have fun at lunch ^^
<Minataku> jwallingford: Only Solaris 8 64bit
<Minataku> Which probably doesn't help you any
<Dr_willis> i know i got 5+ calculatotrs.. but can only find the 1.
<Dr_willis> lunhc time
<Minataku> Later
<jwallingford> i cant figure out how to get the flash plugin for Firefox to work. I was just trying to see if anybody has been able to with 64bit
<jhutchins> Is qparted on the live CD?
<basse> Riddell: got the package? everything ok?
<Kozzi> man still not working
<nosrednaekim> jwallingford: use nspluginwrapper
<Kozzi> anyone here got their Synaptics TouchPad scrolling to work ?
<jwallingford> nosrednaekim: Adept isnt finding it... should I just download it from freshmeat or something?
<Minataku> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Minataku> Kozzi ^^^^
<Kozzi> I missed one line from that link
<Kozzi> sigh.. now . brb
<faidillinger> has any of you guys ever managed to play counterstrike under kubuntu ?
<Kozzi> yay Horizonal works now, thnx Minataku
<nosrednaekim> jwallingford: yeah... just get it from sourceforge
<jwallingford> does adept work with .rpms?
<DexterF> faidillinger: ati? no go. nv? cedega
<Sephnroth> well, i have these cds that are so poor quality its pretty much guranteed that they are broken somewhere on them.  started installing kubuntu and indeed it broke at one point.  i took advantage of the fact that the kubuntu installer gives u an option to resume from a certain point
<DexterF> jwallingford: no, and thats good
<Sephnroth> and swapped cds to a different one figuring it cant be broke in same place, and it worked :D
<pan> hello
<Sephnroth> but just realised that i accidently put in an ubuntu cd instead of kubuntu XD  and now grub says "ubuntu" on its list but loads kubuntu and goodness knows what else i messed XD
<Sephnroth> not a problem, just a "lol"
<faidillinger> DexterF: yes i got an ati9250 with 3d acceleration + cedega
<nosrednaekim> jwallingford: not really
<Minataku> Kozzi: No problem
<jwallingford> nosrednaekim: ok i am here: http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/en/projects/nspluginwrapper#documentation
<DexterF> faidillinger: how did you get 3d acc on an 9250?
<jwallingford> nosrednaekim: what should i be downloading the tar.bz source file?
<faidillinger> DexterF: well, the open source driver does 3d acceleration
<nosrednaekim> jwallingford: I think so... but its odd that its not in the  repositories
<faidillinger> on some old cards includind mine (9250 = rv280 )
<Kozzi> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DexterF> faidillinger: anyway, ati and cedega don't mix. a few apps work, but that's it. yes, r300 does some basic 3D, but not all functions are implemented yet, so CS probably won't do.
<DexterF> to be sure ask ajax on #xorg
<faidillinger> DexterF: fine, i will still give it a try. i'll tell you if it works or not
<faidillinger> DexterF: btw, compiz is definetely  off the hook, i managed to get it working
<jwallingford> nosrednaekim: is it in yours?
<DexterF> faidillinger: yes, let me know about CS. compiz/beryl was a fight, I take?
<nosrednaekim> jwallingford: it was in edgy I think.... but no its not in mine
<DexterF> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DexterF> Kozzi: see? ;)
<Kozzi> test
<Kozzi> !wifi
<faidillinger> DexterF: yep it was a fight, until after some googling i found that tutorial that told me which options sould and souldnt be on in my xorg.conf
<faidillinger> +h
<faidillinger> should
<DexterF> yup. they should put some patches in the beryl package that automatically add those and check for others
<faidillinger> yep
<DexterF> um, any coders around..? tried to compile subfs kernel module and get lotse of errors I don't knwo what to make of
<Kozzi> lol no idea what I just did, but I think I got my Wifi to work with WEp :D
<MaTiAz> Hey, how do I change the default boot option in Grub?
<jwallingford> has anybody else installed the flash plugin on a 64bit kubuntu?
<llutz> MaTiAz: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, "default" entry
<Kozzi> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<DexterF> Kozzi: wep is insecure, fyi. I'g go wpa if I can
<timmay> !g4u
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g4u - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timmay> anyone familiar with g4u?
<MaTiAz> llutz: There doesn't seem to be a default entry
<llutz> MaTiAz: "default=0" should be there
<llutz> MaTiAz: if not, add an default entry, with the number of your choice (coutn starts with 0)
<llutz> count
<squid0> Hi! as per this bug ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/firestarter/+bug/42759 ), firestarter doesn't seem to be starting on system boot. there's a proposed fix there, but I'm having trouble finding the firestarter configuration file... anyone done this?
<OlliK> aziz
<jwallingford> ok i have thunderbird 1.5 installed. I have downloaded thunderbrid 2 from mozilla and want to install it. Do I just un-tar the downloaded v.2 file into the directory thunderbird is currently installed to?
<JuJuBee> I have a HD I wish to clone to 6 other drives that are identical in side and model/manufacturer...  Is dd the best way?
<Dr_willis> 100% identical? DD can do that.
<JuJuBee> Is it best way and is it easy?
<Dr_willis> theres some optiosn to dd that may make it a little faster. but ive not messed with it much
<JuJuBee> K, I'll check around...
<Dr_willis> ya could also use mondo/mindi to arvhive the original, then restore it back to the other 6 (if ya had several pc's ya could od this really fast)
<yeti_> JuJuBee: it's the easiest way. but triple-check every dd-command you enter
<yeti_> JuJuBee: dd will write anythong anywhere if you tell it to :)
<JuJuBee> I just want to clone drive 1 to drive 2...
<yeti_> then do so :) "dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb" <- quick and dirty. read man dd for further info before doing it
<MaTiAz> Some people abbreviate DD as "destroy data" :)
<JuJuBee> Looks easy enough.  Can I do this from live cd?
<Dr_willis> yes, ya can.
<JuJuBee> good.  Thanks.
<Dr_willis> then ya going to power off swap disks, power up.. clone #2 and so on?
<JuJuBee> Yep.
<Dr_willis> installing Kubuntu on 6 pc's ?
<Minataku> wb, Dr_willis
<JuJuBee> Yes, my classroom.
<aziz> OlliK: yes?
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  I now have.. a clear table in the garrage. :)
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  are the machines identical?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Cool
<OlliK> aziz ?
<Minataku> If you can find those calculators, I'd totally love that
<Minataku> I love showing off old calculators :D
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  if they are networked. You could install to one. and then setup the mondo/mindi stuff to clone to the otehr 5 but then ya got to change their hostnames
<aziz> you mentioned my name before
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  you sicko!
<Minataku> Really, I love showing off all of my collection, so, yeah
<JuJuBee> Yes, with one exception... on is missing a second wireless nic.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Haha
<JuJuBee> Otherwise identical.
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  real men use wires! :)
<sparrw> is there a web browser that will let me request a domain from a particular IP?
<JuJuBee> Don't have poles and the wires are a hazard lying on the floor...
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  thers also some way i recall to make a ubuntu installer disk that just installs with a standard set of options (like for an OEM install)
<Minataku> 500ft wireless wire $2000
<JuJuBee> Nice, I'll take 2
<Dr_willis> flight line and propwash included
<Minataku> Heehee
<DarkED> hey all, is there a guide to install the nvidia drivers in kubuntu 7.04? i know ubuntu 7.04 has the option in admin panel, but with kde, we have to do it manually... so, any guides? :0
<JuJuBee> What about wireless electricity?  I heare it's coming ;)
<Minataku> Comes with a free can of elbow grease, too
<JuJuBee> Just make sure to duck...
<Dr_willis> DarkED,  could install synaptic and then use the ubnuntu guide. :)
<Dr_willis> or fire up adept and search/install for the packages. I guess. I did this 3 mo ago.. so cant rember how i did it.
<Dr_willis> ive done it so many times.. its an automated reflex. heh
<yeti_> DarkED: kde menu -> add/remove programs -> system -> nvidia binary x.org driver
<OlliK> aziz: ?
<DarkED> yeti_: thank yo
<DarkED> you*
<DarkED> Dr_willis: same to you :)
<Dr_willis> yeti_,  thats TOO simple! it cant be that easy! :)
<Dr_willis> what next! will it auto-take-my-dog-out-for-a-walk!
<OlliK> aziz
<Dr_willis> whats sad is the legal-issues that keep ubuntu from auto-doing some of this stuff.
<DarkED> sorry guys, i'm helping a newbie set up kubuntu and the 'hard' way doesnt work here
<Minataku> Dr_willis: I love the sound of those HPs, and that TI with the card reader has me REALLY interested
<DarkED> he needs the easiest ways possible
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  heh. let me see what # it has on it
<Minataku> Coo
<Dr_willis> ti Programable 58C
<Dr_willis> with a Magnetie strip reader. and some mag strips/library chip for it
<Dr_willis> programable 58C master Library (even has the original recipet) :)
<JuJuBee> Should I check/verify the source drive first?
<Minataku> Awesome! :D
<Minataku> Dr_willis: You rule :3
<JuJuBee> if so, how?  Never did under linux.  Just fsck?
<Dr_willis> cost me  $1 at a rummage sale. :)
<Minataku> Heehee, nice
<Dr_willis> not sure what color the #'s are - no power
<tyyy> ned help
<Minataku> Probably red
<Dr_willis> no charger either. :(
<Minataku> I'll figure something out
<Dr_willis> yea they went this 'lets put in specilized rechargable batteries' and use our own charger..  route.
<Minataku> Typical
<Dr_willis> when you can SEE they are using 3 AA rechargeables
<tyyy> my system is freezing
<Minataku> Got those HPs handy to read off the models or are those missing?
<Dr_willis> that cost  ya like $6 now a days
<Minataku> Dr_willis: I'll probably just hack in a way to use regular AAs
<Dr_willis> they are in a box somewhere. not sure where.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Ah
<Minataku> Well, take your time
<Dr_willis> either basement or the garrage. :)
<Minataku> I'm getting it for the cost of shipping so I can't really demand speed, right? XD
<tyyy> my system is freezing
<Minataku> tyyy: If you're in the northern hemisphere, just stick it outside
<whiles> hello everybody
<Minataku> So long as you're not TOO north
<Minataku> *rimshot*
<tyyy> tryed already but doesnt hep
<Minataku> Sorry, I kinda need a nap... inadequate power to provide valid support >.<
<whiles> anyone remember the name of the X program that intercepts all the events (mouse, keyboard) and writes them in the shell?
<whiles> something like evt, a 3-character name
<Minataku> Oh, uh
<tyyy> at whiles "cat /dev/input/..."
<Minataku> xev
<whiles> no, i am talking about a program, an X program
<Minataku> Yeah, xev
<Minataku> Type it
<whiles> yes!
<whiles> thank you very much
<Minataku> No problem
<Minataku> I needed it a while ago to get the X keynames
<Minataku> Somehow I remembered it
<Minataku> XD
<OlliK> aziz
<trakinas> hey guys
<yeniklasor> is there any application for my "C" programs get auto compile and lanch. Like Dev-C++ ? I don't want use shell everytime :(
<trakinas> I was installing flumotion and when dpkg was configuring it I made one choice wrongly. click to go back, crashed. ran dpkg-reconfigure -a  flumotion and it is re-configuring the entirely system...
<JuJuBee> How do I check a disck (before cloning) if booted from live cd?  I wish to perform a windows like chkdsk.. or something to verify the drive is good to clone.
<trakinas> yeniklasor: ajunta.
<yeniklasor> I will take a look now
<trakinas> yeniklasor: but it is a bigger than Dev-C++
<yeniklasor> for linux?
<trakinas> JuJuBee: can't help. never cloned a drive before. never...
<trakinas> yeniklasor: sure! :] ] 
<yeniklasor> adept couldn't find it
<trakinas> or it is anjuta... i kind of have dislexia..
<trakinas> try anjuta.
<yeniklasor> anjuta yep
<trakinas> oh gosh... why i did dpkg-reconfigure -a?? heehe i thought it was going to configure only flumotion
<Admiral_Chicago> trakinas: i've done that before, don't feel bad
<polypusher> hey
<trakinas> Admiral_Chicago: haha. Im just afraid of screwing up things here.
<trakinas> polypusher: hello there
<yeti_> JuJuBee: /sbin/badblocks maybe?
<polypusher> when i run ubuntu studio i get an failure in X server
<polypusher> is X server the GUI?
<Admiral_Chicago> trakinas: just go with default options
<trakinas> polypusher: which one?
<polypusher> trakinas: do you mean which version?
<trakinas> no. the X server is, like says the name, the graphic servers which will able you to run a GUI.
<trakinas> polypusher: which error.
<trakinas> when booting the live cd? while installing?? give us more information. :P
<polypusher> o ok, sorry
<trakinas> have you run any other live-cd previously? runs kubuntu okay??
<yeniklasor> <trakinas> Anjuta is only compiling my C program. How can I get it launch?
<polypusher> ive installed it on my laptop (intel 945IGP graphics), 8GB /root partition. all i get is that an error occured and i get  a blue background with lots of funny white text characters. this is before the GUI shows up
<polypusher> but i can continue to login via the CLI
<trakinas> yeniklasor: anjuta should put an icon on your dev menu.
<trakinas> polypusher: hmmm... that with the live-cd?
<polypusher> nope, thats with an ISO i downloaded and installed
<trakinas> polypusher: okay...
<yeniklasor> Build/compile and make   this is not working
<rene>   Help !!whatever resolution wallpaper I download it will not be sharp
<trakinas> polypusher: it does not output any msg? only does not load the gui? that does not help.. :/ Bad bad xserver! :P
<trakinas> rene: that is really bizarre...
<polypusher> i can go and produce the error again and right down the error message, if it gives any?
<rene> Yeah whatever I do its fuzzy
<trakinas> yeniklasor: to be faire, i never used anjuta that much. :/
<coreymon77> hi guys
<trakinas> rene: I dont use wallpapers, so i cannot help
<trakinas> coreymon77: hey there
<trakinas> polypusher: sure!! :] 
<coreymon77> how can i set konversation to wait a few seconds (so that i get cloaked) before autjoining channels?
<polypusher> ok, be back soon
<polypusher> before i go, can i enable the GUI manually?
<trakinas> k!
<trakinas> polypusher: sure!
<polypusher> how do i do that? ill see what happens
<trakinas> coreymon77: configuration -> configure Konversation
<trakinas> polypusher: I kind of forgot the command... one second
<polypusher> ok sure :)
<GrahamA> Does anybody know if ubuntu studio works with KDE?
<GrahamA> kubuntu
<trakinas> GrahamA: sure! you just have to install kde
<Admiral_Chicago> GrahamA: it runs on GNOME
<coreymon77> trakinas: i dont think its there
<Admiral_Chicago> GrahamA: but you can install studio and KDE side by side
<trakinas> but, imho, Gnome is better for ubuntu studio
<trakinas> coreymon77: no clue then. =P
<trakinas> polypusher: it should be xf86cfg --textmode, but no cmd like this one here. :P
<trakinas> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<polypusher> cheers man :)
<GrahamA> Admiral_Chicago: I just saw a post about it, it looks very interesting.
<GrahamA> I might consider giving gnome another go.
<trakinas> polypusher: you are welcome! i will try to find out smth in ubuntu... while i do this, try to reproduce the error.
<matthew1429> hi guys, just switching over from ubuntu to kubuntu... ubuntu had something called medibuntu that installed everything for me as far as codecs, is there an equivalent here?
<trakinas> GrahamA: i really like gnome.
<GrahamA> matthew1429: Yeah, medibuntu :P
<matthew1429> hehe
<trakinas> :P
<GrahamA> It's not ubuntu specific, I use it for extra codecs for my Kubuntu install.
* matthew1429 is obviously noob
<matthew1429> hehe
<matthew1429> yeah, i switched to kde
<matthew1429> because I wanted to try something that would be easier to share through samba
<matthew1429> had all kinds of issues with what I'm presuming to be a lack of gnome implementation
<GrahamA> Although it's as slow as a grannie on depressants so I don't use it regually, I disaple it for updates.
<matthew1429> grahamA do i just add the repos to sources through adept?
<GrahamA> Yep, it should say on their site.
<matthew1429> these commands probably wouldnt work in kde would that?
<matthew1429> sudo su -c 'echo deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<matthew1429>                 wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<matthew1429> 
<matthew1429> it appears to be ubuntu specific... ill toy around
<GrahamA> Yes they would.
<trakinas> matthew1429: sure!!!
<GrahamA> Apt-get comes with kubuntu
<matthew1429> okay
<matthew1429> great
<coreymon77> matthew1429: commands are commands
<trakinas> command line is distro independent.
<matthew1429> i didn't know if sudo was gnome specific
<matthew1429> agian, noob
<coreymon77> matthew1429: kubuntu is exactly the same as ubuntu, its just using jde instead of gnome
<trakinas> and *ubuntu are all debian based, which means, aptt for the win!
<trakinas> *apt
<matthew1429> have only had experience with diffs with suse and ubuntu until about 10 mins ago
<GrahamA> sudo is the command line version on all *buntu
<coreymon77> matthew1429: other than one using kde and one using gnome, they are exactly the same
<trakinas> matthew1429: sudo is a program. you can remove it if you wish. lol
<matthew1429> :)
<coreymon77> matthew1429: dont though
<matthew1429> hehe, i wont
<matthew1429> im not that gullible
<trakinas> matthew1429: the only differences are the kde specific apps/commands. like the one to use sudo with gui, i guess is kdsudo or smth close to it
<matthew1429> ahh
<coreymon77> matthew1429: the only difference between the *buntus are what desktop environment they use
<matthew1429> vis a vis gksudo
* trakinas isnt that fan of sudo. 
<coreymon77> matthew1429: exactly
<coreymon77> matthew1429: you see, you already are getting the hang of it
<anjos> hi
<coreymon77> anjos: hi
<anjos> tem alguem do brasil ai??
<trakinas> anjos: eu
<anjos> td bem?
<coreymon77> !br| anjos
<ubotu> anjos: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<OP> no pero t entiendo ermano
<trakinas> mas somente ingles aqui.
<OP> no brezilia pero de colombia
<coreymon77> i think
<anjos> como?
<trakinas> anjos: tudo certo. entra no ubuntu-br
<anjos> como eu fao isso?
<trakinas> OP: ola hermanito!
<OP> :D
<coreymon77> englsih!
<trakinas> anjos: /j #ubuntu-br
<anjos>  q eu sou iniciante
<trakinas> anjos: okay. agora nao mais te responderei em portugues.
<nosrednaekim> quiza #ubuntu-es
<anjos> em
<anjos> eu acho q to la
<coreymon77> people, this is an english channel
<OP> lol
<nosrednaekim> yeah I know....I hate it when this hapens
<trakinas> coreymon77: I know.
<coreymon77> trakinas: talk in a pm
<coreymon77> trakinas: talk to the eprson in a pm if you want to speak another language
<faidillinger> i cannot stand the portuguese language, i dont know why
<OP> JOIN #kubuntu-es
<nosrednaekim> wanna explain in porteguese how to register you nick? lol
<trakinas> coreymon77: i know. i was telling him to NOT SPEAK PORTUGUESE. hehe
<coreymon77> why?
<trakinas> faidillinger: where are you from?
<trakinas> I can stand the french.
<trakinas> *cant
<faidillinger> trakinas: Paris, France
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: what would you need that for
* nosrednaekim hopes he doesn't say brazil .. cause then he has problems
<trakinas> faidillinger: freaking coincidence!
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: to be able to provate message
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: you are identified
<nosrednaekim> I know....
<nosrednaekim> never mind
<trakinas> coreymon77: cause he cant talk portuguese here? or were you talking with faidillinger
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: and besides, if you frequent a support channel such as this, like i do, i just set myself to unfiltered
<faidillinger> being objective, there are much more reasons to be proud of being french than being portuguese
<coreymon77> unreged nicks can pm me
<trakinas> faidillinger: i wont go through this...
<trpr> take it to offtopic :p
<faidillinger> trakinas: you're right.... no need to go into this
<faidillinger> sorry
<trakinas> trotek: no need to go into this
<trakinas> faidillinger: no problem! :] 
* nosrednaekim is listening to Faking My Own Suicide by Relient K on V Score And Seven Years Ago [Amarok] 
<nosrednaekim> oops...
<nosrednaekim> sorry
<faidillinger> ...
<SunStealth> Hey guys, got a question, how do I setup kopete to open my mailbox with firefox?
<trakinas> SunStealth: in gmail?
<SunStealth> In kopete
<trakinas> SunStealth: your mail box...
<faidillinger> SunStealth: you set firefox as your defalut browser
<SunStealth> In kopete?
<polypusher> hey
<trakinas> SunStealth: yep
<polypusher> no luck, didnt work
<trakinas> polypusher: hello again
<trakinas> hmm.. but got the msg?
<polypusher> this is what the error said: Fatal server error, caught signal 11, server aborting
<polypusher> could it be becuase im only using an 8MB swap space...just until ican back my windows up and remove it
<trakinas> polypusher: i doubt it.
<polypusher> ah ok
<polypusher> my laptop native resolution is 1280x800, i heard there was an issue with intel chips and widescreens, do you think that could affect it?
<trakinas> polypusher: it can be a broken Xorg install. you could try updating it or re-installing.
<trakinas> polypusher: i really dont know... let's look for it on google! hehe
<franco> hi people
<trakinas> franco: hello
<polypusher> ill try reinstalling, ill skip the packages for now, but when i want to the packages i.e. blender is it a case of double clicking some package file?
<franco> I have to configure my wi-fi usb adapter... but it doesn't work. I tried with ndiswrapper, but it gave me an "invalid driver" answer. Now, I'mnot even able to remove that driver. I have an "unappropriate ioctl for device" answer
<franco> any idea?
<abattoir> franco: what card is it? which chipset?
<trakinas> polypusher: you can reinstall *only* xorg. ;] 
<trakinas> polypusher: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<trakinas> ops
<trakinas> wrong likn
<trakinas> polypusher: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg352424.html
<franco> abattoir, it's a usb adapter. Atlantis A02-UP-W54
<polypusher> cheers, ill try that :)
<thomax> hi y'all
<trakinas> thomax:
<trakinas> hi
* trakinas is getting bored with dpkg-reconfigure
<thomax> anyone an idea whats best for the life extent of your hdd's, keem em spinning, or spindown after x time of inactivity?
<thomax> spindow is something like shutdown, but it doesn't realy shuts down, it just stops spinning
<polypusher> sorry, i read through that but i dont know how to install Xorg. this is only my second time installing linux :S
<thomax> polypusher: sudo apt-get install xorg
<polypusher> ah ok cheers, and thats it all. or do i need to do anything else?
* trakinas thinks he trashed his xorg-conf... 
<matthew1429> okay, there are a bunch of unmet dependencies in medibuntu when trying to install various codecs
<matthew1429> does anyone else recommend automatix or easyubuntu?
<trakinas> polypusher: hey
<matthew1429> i hear bad things about them
<matthew1429> atleast on the ubuntu side of things
<trakinas> polypusher: just dpkg-reconfigure x11-server-xorg or smth like this
<polypusher> o ok cheers
<trakinas> cheers
<trakinas> matthew1429: i dont like nothing that is too much automatic
<matthew1429> trakinas: how did you get mp3 support working then?  medibuntu isnt' working via command-line as I added the repos and there are "unmet dependencies" of which I try to locate but it puts me in a circle?
<abattoir> franco: can't seem to find which chipset it uses. Can you try 'lsusb' in a terminal and pastebin the output?
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<thomax> matthew1429: amarok has a mp3support package
<trakinas> matthew1429: gstreamer
<DexterF> !smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<abattoir> franco: are you sure there are not opensource drivers available for it? ndiswrapper is the only way?
<matthew1429> yeah, it seems to lockup when I try to do it through the gui
<matthew1429> gstreamer
<matthew1429> okay
<thomax> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thomax> !mp3 | matthew1429
<ubotu> matthew1429: please see above
<matthew1429> I did
<matthew1429> thx
<thomax> okay
<polypusher> ok, its telling me that it wasnt updated, reinstalled or anything becuase its already upto date
<polypusher> and the the second command didnt work
<trakinas> geez... i think Ive "trashed" my install with one dpkg-reconfigure... ://
<acemo> does anyone know a program for designing houses that runs on linux and windows?
<polypusher> acemo, you could try blender
<acemo> polypusher: tnx
<trakinas> polypusher: hmmm...
<xjkx> I installed tightvncserver and i am using ultravnc as client to run it from windows, everything is ok but.....the keyboard isnt configured ! wtf? if i run it locally the keyboard is ok, if remotely its not
<thomax> acemo: use vmware and run autocad?
<polypusher> i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure x11 and its saying it isnt installed
<trakinas> polypusher: maybe x11 isnt the exactly name. one sec
<polypusher> ah ok cheers
<acemo> thomax: would autocad be more easy to learn as blender?
<thomax> dunno, it's quite pro
<polypusher> ive  never used autocad, but im guessing blender might be a bit easier
<polypusher> depends what previous experience youve had though
<acemo> thomax: mm i dun really need a pro application, just a friend of me wants to do some basic house architecturing
<trakinas> polypusher: but blender is a 3d tool, not a CAD tool...
<trakinas> polypusher:  xserver-xorg-video-intel --  X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<polypusher> thanks trakinas :)
<matthew1429> do you guys use a vpn/vnc setup?
<franco> abattoir: as far as I know, there aren't
<matthew1429> i've heard alot of good things about hamachi
<matthew1429> for vpn
<thomax> matthew1429: why?
<matthew1429> i guess vnc is a toss up
<thomax> matthew1429: sudo apt-get install realvnc
<thomax> !realvnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realvnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thomax> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<trakinas> polypusher: xserver-xorg
<trakinas> that's the name for the package to xorg.
<polypusher> ah ok, ill try that
<Solifugus> How can I set change screen resolution?  I just installed nvidia driver, but the System Settings->Monitor & Display only shows 1024x768... should be closer to 1600x1024
<polypusher> its asking for X server driver
<trakinas> polypusher: you could try: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<trakinas> or apt-get intall that-one-with-intel-i-showed-you
<polypusher> i think this is the right thing, its asking for the VGA driver. but it only goes upto i810
<chris_> help needed
<chris_> :)
<chris_> how do i make firefox default browser
<chris_> dumb eh?
<acemo> K -> system settings -> default applications -> browser
<chris_> allright
<polypusher>  i could try VGA, but im guessing i i will only get 640x480 etc
<chris_> run in terminal?
<chris_> what is it?
<matthew1429> Amarok is better than anything I've run across
<matthew1429> :)
<chris_> amarok is cool
<trakinas> polypusher: phone 1sec
<polypusher> no probz
<dthacker-lt> hi, is there a way to see what the live CD thinks my video card is?
<Solifugus> Where can I change my runlevel?
<trakinas> dthacker-lt: lspci | grep vga
<trakinas> chris_: i hate amarol
<trakinas> *amrok. :x
<chris_> as long as im here do you know drivers for labtec
<abattoir> Solifugus: init <no.>
<trakinas> polypusher: look for intal on the list
<chris_> trakinas ok anyone has its player
<chris_> on wondows my preffered one was winamp
<dthacker-lt> trakinas: no output from that command
<chris_> a lot of people dont like it too
<trakinas> chris_: go for audacious
<abattoir> chris_: then try xmms
<abattoir> chris_: it's a winamp clone
<chris_> i already got xmms its cool
<polypusher> its asking for keyboard variant, im configuring xserver. for laptop would it be 105?
<trakinas> dthacker-lt: lspci only then
<chris_> but amarok displays lyrics :D
<trakinas> polypusher: count! xD
<Solifugus> abattoir: so if i just want to not be in X, so I can run Xorg -configure (to determine what my video resolutions are)--what runlevel shoudl that be, 1?
<trakinas> polypusher: jk... 105 usually has "win key"
<chris_> does audacious play lyrics too? does it manage ipod too?
<abattoir> Solifugus: what are you trying to do exactly?
<trakinas> chris_: lyrics i think you can install external plugin. not sure abut ipod, though
<came> quit
<came> close
<came> quit
<came> q
<hilltop> hello, just wondering who esr (Raymond) works for?
<came> -q
<trakinas> came: /quit
<Solifugus> abattoir: find out what my highest resolution is so i can put in in xorg.conf
<hilltop> looks like came is gone  :)
<abattoir> hilltop: a bit offtopic, but http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Raymond might help
<trakinas> Solifugus: how much inchees does yout monitor has?
<hilltop> Thanks, I couldn't remember his whole name.  :/
<abattoir> Solifugus: which card? which driver are you using?
<chris_> eric s raymond is god
<Solifugus> abattoir: because, even after installing nvidia drivers, kubuntu is showing 1024x768 as the highest.. It's a laptop that supports somewhere are 1600x1024
<Solifugus> abattoir: a recend nvidia card
<trakinas> Solifugus: just do "sudo nano /etc/xorg.conf" and then control+w
<trakinas> type: 1024x768
<abattoir> Solifugus: oh, ok, backup your old /etc/X11/xorg.conf and run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<DexterF> just installed xine.ui, kaffeine works fine but xine is all garbled. how come?
<abattoir> Solifugus: choose the correct driver, and then see if you get the resolution you want
<chris_> how do i compil a driver
<trakinas> it will look for it on the file. then, add that resolution you want in front of 1024. of course, in the freq it supports. ;] 
<abattoir> chris_: a driver for what?
<chris_> webcam
<Solifugus> abattoir: ok.. i will try that.. (I backed up xorg.conf prior to installing nvidia drivers, cause i noticed it doesn't automatically and screwed me that last time i tried this)
<chris_> i got problems wiyth labtec webcam
<trakinas> abattoir: is much easier to him only add his res on the file and saving it
<jakub__> hello i always forget to take out my CD when shutting down my PC but then when i start it again it doesnt mount the CD and it is impossible to open the drive ... how can i find out how to fix it i tried to do: ................/$: sudo mount /dev/UNITNAME /cdrom                      ... but the unit name is a mystery for me ... can anybody help?
<abattoir> trakinas: but we don't know which driver he is using... do we?
<trakinas> abattoir: oh! my mistake
<trakinas> :] 
<trakinas> jakub__: 1st: mount (only)
<abattoir> trakinas: he could ofcourse add the driver to the file too ;)
<trakinas> to list which devices are mounted. then, after seeing where your cdrom is located, sudo umount /where/it/is
<trakinas> abattoir: yep! :] 
<Kobalts> Anyone know how to fix this error? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=466190  It has to do with corruption of database for update-desktop-database I think ?
<ardchoille> jakub__: Open a terminal and type: blkid
<sivaji> what will happen if i kill init process
<jakub__> I cant recognize which one is supposed to be the cdrom drive
<ardchoille> jakub__: Perhaps: cat /etc/fstab  ?
<trakinas> oh, gosh! :/
<jakub__> nothing like this in there
<trakinas> i ran through a dpkg-reconfigure -a flumotion (my mistake...) to get an  AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'Interface'
<trakinas> :/
<wrede> Do we have any krusader cracks here? I have a problem that is driving me insane
<trpr> jakub__: try this. ls -l /dev/cdrom
<trpr> jakub__: where does it point?
<trakinas> sivaji: why will you want to kill it?
<Solifugus> abattoir: the problem is, this thing is asking me what resolution... I want it to tell me..
<trakinas> wrede: which one?
<jakub__> hda
<trpr> bizarre. i thought that usually designated main harddrive
<trakinas> Solifugus: you choose.
<abattoir> Solifugus: you don't see anything higher than 1024x768 ?
<jakub__> but no HDA is in the mount list
<trakinas> if you know how much yu can reach with your monitor, you choose te topest one.
<abattoir> Solifugus: or rather the resolution that you want?
<Solifugus> abattoir: sure.. all the way up to 1920x1440
<abattoir> Solifugus: then choose what you want :)
<jakub__> my Hard drives are all sda
<Solifugus> I want the max I can get
<trakinas> Solifugus: so, pick up those you know it supports. ;] 
<ardchoille> jakub__: Are you on the livecd?
<jakub__> nope
<trpr> jakub__: same. i am pretty sure thats a sata thing
<jakub__> i have installed from livecd but its on disk
<wrede> trakinas: haha. Well I want to select directories with the keyboard so that I can copy them etc. I select them using the spacebar, but this causes the size of the directory to also be calculated which slows everything down. I just want to select the damn directory
<jakub__> i suppose
<trpr> just my cdrom is scd0. all my drives show up as some s* device
<trakinas> wrede: well... if i understand what you want... just control+click it and copy...?
<jakub__> last time i tried to du sudo mount /dev/hda /cdrom but it wrote something about no permission to write to DISK and than it collapsed
<polypusher> its still not working, guess it must be an issue with my chipset :(
<jakub__> *do
<trakinas> jakub__: thats correct
<wrede> trakinas: No I want to use the keyboard and not the mouse. Just using the keyboard is quicker
<jakub__> but it doesnt work
<trakinas> is t smth like this?
<franco> hi again, people
<franco> ehr, sorry for the question, but: I have a folder named "Windows 2000". How can I indicate it via shell? just like, "cd Windows 2000"
<polypusher> right, now im getting in the xserver error. driver cant support depth 24
<polypusher> and (0) screens found
<trpr> franco: cd "Windows 2000" or use a \ in front of each space. cd Windows\ 2000
<abattoir> franco: 'cd Windows\ 2000'
<trakinas> polypusher: one sec
<polypusher> ok sure
<abattoir> franco: or just type Windows and hit <tab>
<franco> thanks
<jakub__> hey only now it works
<abattoir> franco: (assuming you don't have any other folder beginning with Windows)
<jakub__> sry for disturbing you
<trakinas> jakub__: mount: device block /dev/scd0 is write protected ; monting read-only
<trakinas> jakub__: np
<trakinas> polypusher: okay!
<N9NU> does anyone know if I need a special driver for grub to install to by HD0, which is RAID 0 Running Vista (sata drives)
<N9NU> My linux drive is # 4 out of 4
<trakinas> polypusher: do you know how mcuh deph does your screen supports
<polypusher> it supports 32 in windows
<N9NU> nvidia mobo
<polypusher> ah, i should have choose 16 :(
<trakinas> polypusher: try using dpeth of 32.
<polypusher> it only goes upto 24 on the options
<trakinas> polypusher: hehe! dont worry... is juts that xorg does not likes you.
<trakinas> polypusher: did you install that intel package i told you?
<karel> Hi friends. I am just lurking. Greetings fron South Africa!
<trakinas> polypusher: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<polypusher> trakinas, nope. il do that now :)
<polypusher> soz
<trakinas> karel: greetings!
<trakinas> polypusher: np!
<dthacker-lt> hello karel!
<trakinas> (are you booting and rebooting from your laptop?)
* dthacker-lt is converting work PC from SuSE to Kubuntu. Yay!
<polypusher> nope, using another pc to type this
<trpr> at some point i used a utility to fix problems with my intel i915, allowing me to use the highest (native resolution) which didn't appear before. anyone happen to know what name that utility goes by, or if its even still required?
<trakinas> polypusher: awesome! =D
<polypusher> i got to go soon :*(. ill quickly try this
<dthacker-lt> ah installation is done.  now it's time for video pain.
<trakinas> trpr: i think there's a topic on the bot.
<trakinas> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trakinas> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<trakinas> dthacker-lt: long time i dont go through video pain my self. yay
<trakinas> *myself
<trakinas> polypusher: me too. in 30 minutes
<dthacker-lt> trakinas: I have dual monitors, once I get those up, life will be good.
<trakinas> dthacker-lt: \o/
<polypusher> im typing xserver-xorg-vdeo-intel
<trpr> ah. yeah. thanks :)
<polypusher> but its saying no command found
<trakinas> polypusher: apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<polypusher> ah ok, i feel daft :( lol
<trakinas> of course, with sudo in front of it
<trakinas> polypusher: np! ;] 
<trakinas> my mistake too
<polypusher> E: package xserver-xorg-video-intel has not installation candidate?
<edgy> Hi, in konqueror there is an option of "prompt as needed" on the proxy authentication settings but the other option on which to set the login info is always disabled, why?
<trakinas> hmmmmmm... one sec
<polypusher> i need disc right?
<polypusher> CD
<trakinas> polypusher: no... strange.
<trakinas> are you connect into net with your laptop?
<polypusher> hmm, maybe i could try with i9xx?
<dthacker-lt> ok, when PC starts, both monitors display same image, when X starts, right one starts flashing funny colors, card is seen as NV18GL.
<dthacker-lt> What do I check first?
<trakinas> polypusher: no no! here it found the package.
<polypusher> so you think i should reinstall?
<trakinas> dthacker-lt: no idea! never worked with dual screen. =(
<trakinas> polypusher: no. if it cant find, it is not cached...
<trakinas> polypusher: if you have internet connection on you laptop, try "apt-cache search xserver-xorg-video-intel" without the quotes.
<trakinas> if not, try with the cd on your drive. ;] 
<polypusher> it says package is not avaible but is referred to by another package
<polypusher> :S
<spence> does kubuntu include an applet that monitors the cpu/hd/video temperature on notebooks?
<trakinas> polypusher: i forgot what that means. ha!
<trakinas> spence: not that i know, but you can add adesklets and get laptops monitors here: http://adesklets.sourceforge.net
<rdw200169> can you guys help me with something?
<trpr> spence: superkaramba might have something like that
<trpr> spence: at least it offers a ton of system monitors. not sure they are monitoring what you want
<spence> trpr, trakinas: thanks for the info, i'll take a look
<dthacker-lt> !xwindows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwindows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dthacker-lt> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<trakinas> spence: i prefer adesklet, since it is light weight
<polypusher> still doesnt work with CD in drive
<trakinas> rdw200169: dont ask to ask
<trakinas> polypusher: you need updating your package tree... one sec
<polypusher> o ok cheers.
<trakinas> polypusher: apt-get update...
<kheremet> Hi, could you help me with apt-get? I can't install anything apt-get update works well, but install does not work, I always get a message "E: Cannot find the package"
<trakinas> kheremet: are you sure about the package name?
<kheremet> hmm, I'll check....
<trakinas> rdw200169: just ask...
<trakinas> kheremet: apt-cache search anythinghere
<polypusher>  it looks like every package says could not resolve
<trakinas> polypusher: hmmm.. so, not updating the packs list, eh?? with internet connection?
<rdw200169> have any of you heard of this: Unexpected end of data, some information may be lost.
<rdw200169> as is related to HTTP traffic
<rdw200169> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=89435
<polypusher> my laptop isnt connected, it couldnt connect to my router, probably the wifi chip drivers
<trakinas> polypusher: ah! try apt-cdrom install ...
<polypusher> ah ok :D
<polypusher> E: invalid operation install
<polypusher> :S
<trakinas> polypusher: heehehe. i was guessing
<polypusher> ah ok lol. hmm is there anyway to point the installer to the source?
<trakinas> you mean, the source not the deb? you could also download the deb from ubuntu site and install it manually.
<trakinas> i mean, if you can get internet connection with the router
<kheremet> trakinas, I think I have the right package name, I'm trying to download Aldrin tracker --> http://trac.zeitherrschaft.org/aldrin/wiki/AldrinDownloads
<polypusher> hm i could do. maybe an reiunstall would be easier
<trakinas> kheremet: i cant find it on my tree...
<trakinas> kheremet: you ahve to add their local repository
<trakinas> polypusher: well... it could do, but if it has the intel driver...
<kheremet> trakinas, i have added this one deb http://deb.zeitherrschaft.org/feisty binary/
<trakinas> polypusher: if you dont mind trying reintasling...
<trakinas> kheremet: what about the source?
<trakinas> ops
<trakinas> my mistake... :P
<kheremet> hmm, source?
<foo25> Hey, can you get a non gui installtion for Kubuntu like Ubuntu, because I can't boot the live CD properly on my laptop =S
<trakinas> kheremet: there's no source for feisty faw. never mind...
<trakinas> kheremet: and apt-get update? ran it?
<polypusher> ill do that, see what happens. maybe it was something i done during install. i know ubuntu live CD didnt work on my laptopo either though :S
<trakinas> hehe! i never used or tryed ubuntu studio, so I dont know.
<dthacker-lt> How do I activate the Detect Monitor button on the Choose monitor dialog?
<trakinas> in any case, download the deb and install it manually.
<tdn> It takes very long to establish SSH connections on my LAN. I have the output from "ssh -vvv host" here: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/P596.html. Why does this happen? What can I do to fix it?
<foo25> Anyone got any ideas?
<jermain> if i want to mount a device how do i identify the device?
<polypusher> trakinas, deb? is that like a package for ubuntu.
<dthacker-lt> tdn: could be DNS.  do a traceroute and see how well it resolves your target
<foo25> WOW! The Kubuntu live CD randomly worked after about 20 trys! =D
<tdn> dthacker-lt, I am on my own small LAN. I do not use DNS.
<dawall_> jermain: thedevice would be listed under /dev
<tdn> dthacker-lt, is it waiting for DNS in the output on that paste?
<trakinas> polypusher: is like a package for any debian based distro
<trakinas> polypusher: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/x11/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<jermain> ah ty dawall
<dthacker-lt> tdn: didn't see the paste.  can you ping the other box?
<tdn> dthacker-lt, yes.
<polypusher> could u have the link again plz. IE crashed :(
<dwidmann> foo25: 25 tries? ouch
<trakinas> polypusher: ie?????????
<dawall_> jermain: if it's a harddrive you need to partition it first and set a filesystem to it
<kheremet> trakinas, the address is in apt-get update list
<trakinas> polypusher: go firefox
<trakinas> =P
<polypusher> yea, im on windows. its not my comp
<tdn> dthacker-lt, also, I do not use DNS. I just use ssh tdn@10.0.0.30.
<trakinas> polypusher: i install firefox whatever is my pc or not. :x
<trakinas> polypusher: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/x11/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<trakinas> you probably already have the deps.
<DexterF> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<DexterF> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DexterF> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<trakinas> kheremet: well, if you alread did apt-get update, it should work
<dthacker-lt> tdn: then its probably not DNS, sorry
<polypusher> lol FF is way better :)
<DexterF> hm. how do I change gtk2 themes in kubuntu?
<polypusher> ok im installing again, see what happens
<dthacker-lt> How do I enable the Detect Monitor button on the Choose Monitor Dialog
<trakinas> right!
<kheremet> trakinas, I'm a newbie, but I think I have done everything as I'm supposed to
<trakinas> kheremet: remember. the package name is aldrin only. all in lowcase
<kheremet> yep
<trakinas> kheremet: in anycase, try apt-get update again.
<polypusher> trakinas, do i need to have this driver on CD first?
<trakinas> then: apt-cache search aldrin
<trakinas> polypusher: no way! ;] 
<trakinas> polypusher: i mean, it should come with. but you can install whenever you need/want
* trakinas is going to brush his teeth
<polypusher> ah ok :)
<oslo> hi
<polypusher> hey
<jermain> dawall_: i'm looking for my external hdd
<polypusher> for the partition setup, im using a /root and swap. should i be using media thing aswell?
<dawall_> jermain: is it a regular IDE drive??
<jermain> i know it is probably sda1, but i need a way to find out
<jermain> its just on the usb
<joe__> my USB external shows up as /dev/sda
<dawall_> jermain: ok, then I'm not quite sure how to find it. I'a quite new at this, but I try...  =)
<oslo> on a ftp server, WITH Konqueror: i can create Files&Folders, i can Modify Files&Folders, i can erase folders BUT i CAN'T erase Files ! with another client like kasablanca all is fine ( exept that there another probleme, with casablanca u can't cut & paste, only copy & paste )
<jermain> dawall_ live and learn my friend ^^
<dawall_> I do
<oslo> could someone think he could help ?
<oslo> *does
<jermain> nul131:where did you find out your ext. hdd was sda?
<trakinas> polypusher: no need for it, but i advice using one /mohe partition
<trakinas> *home
<dawall_> jermain: I'm trying to get a Wireless USB adapter to work myself but I don't know how...  Maybe anyone here has got some tips?
<chris_> how to delete a directpry?
<polypusher> ah ok. im repaartiomomg the drive
<jermain> dawall_: looks like we're in the same boat then
<trakinas> chris_: rm -rf /name/of/it
<jermain> :p
<dawall_> hehe =)
<trakinas> becareful! it wont ask for confirmation
<jermain> i'll let you know if i find out
<nul131> It automounted the first time, but I think that's pretty standard for USB mass storage driver. I'll bet you can find a line in your logs when you insert the device.
<oslo> chris_> rm -dr yourdirectory ?
<chris_> oki
<chris_> :)
<oslo> chris_> u could have try rm --help or man rm :p
<dawall_> man in front of any command is the best way to learn all about it
<chris_> it worked thanx
<chris_> ;)
<jwallingford> ok i am trying to untar a file to the /opt directory. im in konsole. i have typed "sudo tar -xf tarfile.tar.gz /opt
<jwallingford> is that not correct?
<trakinas> jwallingford: im pretty sure it is
<trakinas> jwallingford: any case, tar --help
<jwallingford> im getting an error
<jwallingford> that is what --help told me to do :)
<jwallingford> the error is /opt not found in archive
<trakinas> jwallingford: which error?
<nul131> "tar zxf tarfile.tar.gz" to unzip it as it untars
<jwallingford> tar zxf or tar -zxf?
<nul131> actually either works I think
<nul131> tar is old enough that its command line options are quite cryptic and inconsistent
<jwallingford> ok i get same error with zxf
<jwallingford> i am doing this from the desktop... do i need to do "sudo tar -zxf tarfile.tar.gz ../opt
<jwallingford> or something like that?
<trakinas> jwallingford: does opt dir exists?
<jwallingford> yes
<nul131> don't put the destination. just cd to the directory where you want to extract
<nul131> if you want to give a destination you have to use the "-C" option
<jwallingford> so "sudo tar zxf -c tarfile.tar.gz /opt
<nul131> "sudo tar zxf tarfile.tar.gz -C /opt" I think
<jwallingford> nul131: ok when i do that i get "You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' option"
<nul131> Then just do "cd /opt ; sudo tar zxf tarfile.tar.gz"
<oslo> jwallingford> try  zxcf
<nul131> x = extract, c = create, can't use both in one command line
<oslo> nul131> oop
<nul131> if you're just in the directory you want to extract to you don't have to specify the destination
<jwallingford> im not in the directory i want to extract to
<trakinas> jwallingford: one sec
<jwallingford> ok i just moved the file to the /opt dir and that works
<jwallingford> :)
<jwallingford> makes things easier
<nul131> yeah, usually in that situation I do "cd /destination/folder ; sudo tar vzxf /path/to/tarfile.tar.gz" that way the tarball can be in any directory, just give the full path
<jwallingford> how do you make it so that when you untar it will overwrite any files that are already in that directory under the same name?
<nul131> it will always do that by default
<jwallingford> i am trying to upgrade thunderbird from v 1.5 to v 2 :)
<compilerwriter> I would think that would be in the f  flag jwallingford
<jwallingford> f flag?
<nul131> compilerwriter: no, it isn't.
<jwallingford> ok when i do the tar -zxf i get this error
<jwallingford> tar: thunderbird/components/xpcom_threads.xpt: Cannot open: File exists
<jwallingford> tar: Skipping to next header
<nul131> f is the option that tells tar to use a file instead of the tape device...
<compilerwriter> vzxf are flags to the tar command jwallingford
<nul131> yeah, in that case v = verbose z = gzip x = extract f = file i/o (instead of tape)
<trakinas> polypusher: any success?
<compilerwriter> ah the f is a flag for fielname and not force nul131
<polypusher> trakinas, im off now. thanks for the help :)
<nul131> yeah, because by default tar tries to mess with your tape device, you pretty much need f for every tar command unless you're messing with tapes
<polypusher> trakinas, nah not yet. i got an error install base system, but ill try ubuntu and see what happens
<polypusher> laters man, take care
<compilerwriter> Gawd tar is old.
<trakinas> polypusher: you are welcome! okay! anyways... we are here to help. hehe
<nul131> I wish there was a good way to get rid of cruft like tar without breaking everything
<polypusher> lol good, ill probably be back :P
<polypusher> cya
<trakinas> cheers
* compilerwriter hits his own forhead.
<compilerwriter> tar=Tape ARchive
<compilerwriter> doh
<nul131> Yeah, isn't it about time to move on from all the old backwards UNIX garbage?
* compilerwriter has often wondered what they were thinking when they named the finger utility.  I mean the command "finger <user>" can seem so taudry.
<trakinas> compilerwriter: i have a shirt where it says: unix is sexy
<nul131> My favorite example of that is tabs in makefiles... Supposedly the creator realized it was a bad idea almost right away, but didn't want to change it because he already had 10 users and didn't want to break their makefiles...
<compilerwriter> then nul131 we have the more utility, which was useful for what it was intended to do; but then some smartass had to come along and write less.
<trakinas> compilerwriter: it says: http://a967.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/01524/66/96/1524936966_l.png
<compilerwriter> trakinas I see a black shirt but nothing on the thing.
<trakinas> compilerwriter: you cant read what is write on?
<trakinas> it in green... oO
<compilerwriter> nope.
<trakinas> anyways, it says: unzip; strip; touch; grep \ finger; mount; fsck; \ more; yes; umount; sleep;
<compilerwriter> null131 aren't there better things than make theses days.
<compilerwriter> Where did you get that tshirt trakinas.  I need to get one of my own.  Think I will wear it to Sunday School.
<trakinas> compilerwriter: in a local webstore. there are other variants.
<compilerwriter> send the link over.
<trakinas> compilerwriter: the webpage is out of service right now...
<trakinas> but is is a brazilian store. hehe
<trakinas> *it
<Daisuke_Ido> http://www.tuxman.de/product_info.php/language/en/products_id/78/product/T-Shirt-Linux-is-sexy-
<Daisuke_Ido> a little more in-depth, i suppose, with wine and make clean
<Mark_Shuttlewort> hello
<weswh-work> can anyone offer any advice on setting up x264 encoded video to play smoothely? Kaffeine seems to have an impossible time with the file (choppy, green artifacts, sound problems), mplayer goes smoothely for maybe 20 seconds, and then starts having buffer errors. I am on Fesity, a 2500+ AMD, ATA100 HD, 1.5ram, 128mb geforce 6200. I *think* the system should be able to handle it...
* dthacker-lt reinstalls after borking nvidia install, (sigh)
<hatta> :o
<hatta> why on earth would you need to reinstall because of that?
<Mark_Shuttlewort> is nalioth  here
<dthacker-lt> hatta: To eliminate my foolishness as a cause for the next set of problems
<trakinas> Daisuke_Ido: one of the variants. =P
<hatta> I just don't see how you could screw it up that badly
<Daisuke_Ido> here? yes.  active?  not to my knowledge, at least not right now
<ubuntu_> HI
<dthacker-lt> hatta: I'm not sure which driver to install, can't get the system settings to auto-detect, and can't get my second monitor to work. But it *is* a beautiful day outside...
<Daisuke_Ido> drop back to nv if you're not sure
<yknott> dthacker-lt: nv should work
<Daisuke_Ido> and i don't think it supports multi-monitor
<dthacker-lt> Daisuke_Ido: nv definitely did not work
<Daisuke_Ido> then something is seriously wrong.
<dthacker-lt> second monitor just flashed pretty colors
<Daisuke_Ido> like i said
<hatta> I don't know how reinstalling is going to fix any of that
<Daisuke_Ido> it doesn't support multi-monitor
<Daisuke_Ido> get one working first
<hatta> try using the nvidia installer before reinstalling
<dthacker-lt> one works fine
<Daisuke_Ido> then worry about the second.
<ubuntu_> does anyone know how i can get my wireless working on KUbuntu??? PLEASE HELP
<Daisuke_Ido> i think twinview is the thing you should be looking into
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu_: you're gonna have to be a teensy bit more specific than that
<hatta> this isn't windows where reinstalling is the first and last step in troubleshooting
<dthacker-lt> Ok, my greek chorus.  I have a fresh install right now.  What is the *first* thing I should do to get the second monitor working
<Daisuke_Ido> hatta: half right
<ubuntu_> cisco aironet wifi card
<Daisuke_Ido> hatta: it *is* the LAST step :)
<hatta> heh
<hatta> fair enough
<Daisuke_Ido> that should never have to be taken...  usually
<ubuntu_> can't seem to get ndiswrapper 1.44 installed
<ubuntu_> corrrecctly
<Daisuke_Ido> what was your vid card?
<hatta> I did have to reinstall recently because of a broken grub
<Daisuke_Ido> the 6200?
<hatta> oh how I tried
<dthacker-lt> Daisuke_Ido: NV Quadro 4
<hatta> there was much wailing and gnashing of teeth
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu.. does the one installed by default not work?
<ubuntu_> nope
<ubuntu_> i had  the same problem with suse10.2
<ubuntu_> the only distro that works out of  the  box for me was Mandriva2007
<Daisuke_Ido> dthacker-lt: start by installing nvidia-glx
<dthacker-lt> ok apt-getting.  back shortly
<ubuntu_> suse 10.2 detects the wifi card but  FOR THE LOVE OF GOD i could not get it to connect to  the  accesss poinnt
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: hmm... well then I doubt 1.44 is going to help.
<dthacker-lt> I'm not sure how much influent dieties have on wireless access points
<ubuntu_> thanks nos....
<nosrednaekim> sometimes it seems like voodoo....
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: whats your chipset?
<ubuntu_> will research somemore or reinstall Mandriva.. the problem with mandriva is.... i can't  geet hamachi instaalled
<ubuntu_> not sure off the top of my head
<nosrednaekim> ok
<ubuntu_> peace everyone
<nosrednaekim> yup
<Mark_Shuttlewort> is nalioth  here
<dthacker-lt> there's this list of users on the side of your client....
<trakinas> Mark_Shuttlewort: yep
<gabrydoc3> ola
<Daisuke_Ido> again, here but not currently active
<trakinas> nalioth. Mark_Shuttlewort wants to talk with you
<trakinas> gabrydoc3: ol!
<DaSkreech> trakinas: what about the shuttling of warts?
<dthacker-lt> Daisuke_Ido: ok, nvidia-glx is in.  going to tutorial
<trakinas> DaSkreech: ??
<canas_> we
<canas_> mi leggi pd
<gabrydoc3> scoppiato
<trakinas> canas_: ciao!
<canas_> ciao trakina
<canas_> abbiamo un newbie
<canas_> di nome gabrydoc3
<Daisuke_Ido> dthacker-lt: good luck :)
<canas_> aiutatelo pls
<canas_> :D
<Daisuke_Ido> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<trakinas> canas_: you cant speak italian here, sorry. pvt
<canas_> ok
* trakinas is leaving
<Daisuke_Ido> trakinas: take care
<trakinas> bye! ciao! tchau! hasta la vista!
<trakinas> Daisuke_Ido: thanks! you too
<binvij> hi
<binvij> need help with configuring pppoe in kubunt
<binvij> can anyone please help me
<dthacker-lt> Daisuke_Ido: do I still need to run the install, or has apt done the install for me?
<stefan_> romania
<stefan_> pe aici
<Daisuke_Ido> the install is done
<dthacker-lt> ok, on to config then
<permanewb> hello. how can I clear a kde session from outside of kde, e.g. gnome is my current desktop, I want to clear the kde session then switch to kde desktop.
<yknott> permanewb: what do you mean by clearing the session
<permanewb> logging in from kdm, something is saved in my session that causes the machine to shutdown. I want to remove all of the saved applications from the session so I can log in with kde
<ctroyer> im trying to install moodbar for amarok.....i have installed fftw3....but when running ./configure, i get this error...checking for fftw3f >= 3.0... configure: error: you need the Fastest Fourier Transform in the West installed !
<yknott> permanewb: i do not know where the session data is stored; perhaps someone else can help
<crimsun> ctroyer: so install fftw3-dev
<ctroyer> k...i'll try that
<ctroyer> crimsun...thx that did the trick.....
<doug> Question, is there any easy way to also load the Gnome desktop and libraries that go along with itk, so that you can start x in Gnome instead of KDE if desired?
<yknott> doug: yes
<yknott> doug: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop   (or xubuntu-desktop for that matter)
<yknott> doug: then pick 'gnome' from the login manager
<doug> thank you ynott
<dthacker-lt> Daisuke_Ido: Brilliant!  Twinview is up. Thanks!
* genii sips a coffee
* dthacker-lt has a sip of his coffee too
<Daisuke_Ido> dthacker-lt: congratulatoins :)
<Daisuke_Ido> and i just discovered i have two 10gb hard drives sitting here
<permanewb> I think I don't have anything precious to save. I'll try deleting the .kde directory
<permanewb> or mv to save.kde I mean
<permanewb> thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> and an older 600mhz pc...  and a spare well-supported wireless card...  may be building me a myth front-end :D
<Daisuke_Ido> it will be ugly, but effective
<NetersLandreau> what is the trick to getting fiesty to recognize the intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG card?
* dthacker-lt saw a myth presentation at his LUG last night. I want to build a server and two front ends
<spider> jeste ktos z polski
<spider> ??
<Daisuke_Ido> !pl | spider
<ubotu> spider: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Daisuke_Ido> dthacker-lt: actually, i'm thinking i might not need myth...  i'm not looking for tv tuning or real pvr functionality, all i want to do is watch movies and tv series i have in here out in the living room
<Daisuke_Ido> there's bound to be a better way to achieve just that
<Daisuke_Ido> but myth's just so nice...  i'm torn
<dthacker-lt> yes myth is nice.  The LUG was using mythdora for setup.   I'd probably do an ubuntu setup for fun
<Daisuke_Ido> mythbuntu and knoppmyth are both supposed to be easy to set up (both are debian based, for one)
<dthacker-lt> yah, debian based has me spoiled.
<Daisuke_Ido> actually the only thing about it that has me spoiled is apt
<Daisuke_Ido> if i had to deal with rpms again...  that's what drove me away from linux for five years.
* dthacker-lt shudders. rpms.....
<Daisuke_Ido> should bust out the old machine...  it has xubuntu installed already
<Daisuke_Ido> but i'm thinking it will need more ram than its measly 192mb if it's going to be decoding video :\
<dthacker-lt> Daisuke_Ido: thanks again and good luck on the myth box.  Time to put the desk together and finish configuring.  Good Day!
<tdn> What type of SSH keys do you recommend me using?
<imagine> tdn: tsa?
<tdn> imagine, tsa? Never heard of it. The man page for ssh-keygen does not mention id.
<tdn> imagine, /id/it/
<colkhis> I am booting from kubuntu livecd, it's trying to load broadband wiriless card driver and failes. can I make it to ignore this error?
<greg_g> colkhis: probably, I don't know how though ;)
<colkhis> it is going on forever
<dwidmann> colkhis: if you know what driver it tries to load you could try blacklisting it
<ejortegau> hi guys
<dwidmann> hiya
<ejortegau> just installed ubuntu server... two things going wrong so far: 1) does not load network card module; i have to do it by hand. 2) since this also happened during install.. it failed configuring network for dhcp. how do i configure it now?
<ejortegau> ( i think that was just one thing)
<colkhis> dwidmann: the error message is " [ ]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed"
<dwidmann> colkhis: if you can, open up the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist with either "kdesu kate" or "sudo nano", or can't you get that far?
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: put it in /etc/modprobe.d/arch/i386
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: I think thats what you do...
<ejortegau> nosrednaekim: will stay there after packages being updated?
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: If it does what I think it does.. then yes
<dwidmann> blacklisting is permanent, or until you remove it from the blacklist file and reboot anyway
<ejortegau> nosrednaekim: and any clues on how i configure the network now? second time i install ubuntu, and i didn't expect the server version NOT to have X
<colkhis> dwidmann: I can not get that far. when it happens I don't have working kubuntu yet
<dwidmann> colkhis: can you get in on the livecd without issue?
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: if its wired... then just run "sudo dhclient eth0"
<ejortegau> yeah, it's wired... that will get it working this time... i need it to work after reboot without having to run that again
<ejortegau> i guess the question is... where does ubuntu store it's network configuration?
<ejortegau> and another one, how do i install x11? :-P
<jthomas_> ejortegau: /etc/network/interfaces
<ejortegau> thanks
<jthomas_> ejortegau: add this: auto eth0 (next line) iface eth0 inet dhcp
<jthomas_> ejortegau: X11 is the graphics that KDE etc, do you have KDE or Gnome or XFCE running?
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: well.. if you just want minimalistic x...  get xubuntu-desktop
<colkhis> dwimann: I boot from cd, then choose safe graphic mode, it gives me messages about setting kymap preparing driversmounting filesystem, etc ...
<ejortegau> i installed ubuntu server... startx: command not found
<colkhis> then I get a prompt for short time
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: if you want kde, get "kubuntu-desktop
<jthomas_> ejortegau: sudo apt-get install kde-base
<colkhis> than screen blanks and it starts loading bcm43xx
<dwidmann> colkhis: let me check something, there should be a way around th is
<ejortegau> do u recommend kde, gnome or xfce?
<dwidmann> ejortegau: it's a rather biased channel to be asking that question ;)
<ejortegau> can't find package kde-base
<ejortegau> oh
<ejortegau> yeah
<ejortegau> kubuntu
<ejortegau> :D
<dwidmann> ejortegau: how about kdebase, without the
<dwidmann> *-
<ejortegau> yep, that worked...
<ejortegau> that should install de X11 dependences as well, right?
<dwidmann> ejortegau: no, I don't think so
<jthomas_> or ejortegau if you want a very minimal setup, read this: http://tuxoblog.blogspot.com/2007/06/ubuntu-light.html
<dwidmann> ejortegau: you'll want to have "xorg" and "xserver-xorg" both installed also
<jthomas_> ejortegau: i reccommend reading that link but install kde-base instead of ubuntu-base
<colkhis> dwidmann: can I do something like: bcm43xx=no_probe?
<ejortegau> will do, thanks
<dwidmann> colkhis: that's what I'll be checking
<dwidmann> colkhis: Hmm, now's a time I really wish I would have taken the time to re-setup vmware-server
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: just get kubuntu-desktop
<jthomas_> ejortegau: as you can see, everyone knows what is best but its always different!  thats part of what makes Free Software a democracy
<nosrednaekim> haha....but i AM RIGHT! lol
<jthomas_> and so am I!
<ejortegau> hahaha... yeah, i'm not that new to linux... just to ubuntu. i used to use slackware.
* nosrednaekim thinks its quite democratic to murder your opposers
<SeanTater> For every packet sent or received, I get two.. Whether someone else pings me or I ping someone else. What is causing this?
* jthomas_ thinks that was a bit scary of nosrednaekim to say...
<jwallingford> how do i install a .rpm in kubuntu?
<maelcum> jwallingford: not?
<SeanTater> jwallingford: you can convert it, but a deb is better
<maelcum> jwallingford: alien can convert package formats iirc
<jthomas_> jwallingford: its not recommended... you could try converting it to a .deb with alien but... i would look for a native .deb for kubuntu...
<jwallingford> i have been trying like hell to get thunderbird 2.0 to install for the last 2 days and cant find a way to do it. i thought maybe i could just use a .rpm file of 2.0
<SeanTater> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<jthomas_> SeanTater: it looks like your network card is also sending to itself maybe?
<SeanTater> !adept > jwallingford
<SeanTater> jwallingford: You want apt. It installs all that for you
<nosrednaekim> jwallingford: hmm... I think I know where to get that
<jthomas_> jwallingford: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/05/18/manually-install-thunderbird-2-ubuntu-704/
<jthomas_> thats for 7.04 and its from source i think
<maelcum> jwallingford: a quick google search finds at least two apt repositories with thunderbird 2.0 for feisty
<SeanTater> jthomas_: any way i can verify or change that if it is?
<magicbronson> anybody know offhand where the emacs keybindings throughout kde setting is in kcontrol?
<ejortegau> any idea way it does not detect my NIC and modprobes the module?
<jthomas_> SeanTater: not really... not off the top of my head at least...  are you sure its happening?  what are you using to verify?
<jthomas_> sorry SeanTater i gotta go.
<SeanTater> jthomas_: ping (it reports duplicates)
<jthomas_> hmm
<jthomas_> what are you pinging?
<SeanTater> jthomas_: another computer, router, everything in my network
<jthomas_> what if you ping out of the network?  ping www.google.com
<jthomas_> SeanTater: is it a default setup or have you played with it?
<|nethens|> hello
<jthomas_> SeanTater: played = changed the networking
<SeanTater> jthomas_: no duplicates
<SeanTater> jthomas_: now I have to goo see ya
<jthomas_> hmm so something in your network...
<jthomas_> lol ok!
<nethenson> does anyone have the  "kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso" and is willing to make a little .par for me?
<colkhis> dwidmann: I was able to edit the blacklist file. how do I make changes effective?
<Powerking> is there anyway I can move my initial parition over about....ohh 1GB so I can fit the /boot dir in there?
<nosrednaekim> nethenson: whats a .par?
<dwidmann> colkhis: were you doing it live, or editing a local file somehow? at any rate, to make the change effective, on a regular installation, just reboot.
<ejortegau> how do u configure ur X?
<nosrednaekim> Powerking: actually I think the contents of /boot are stored on your MBR
<colkhis> dwidmann: I am doing it live
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: what do you mean...
<dwidmann> ejortegau: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ejortegau> nosrednaekim: no they are not
<nethenson> nosrednaekim: http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/utils/parchive (Use PAR files to reconstruct missing parts of multi-part archives)
<ejortegau> dwidmann: thanks
<nosrednaekim> no? ok...my bad.
<nosrednaekim> isn't some of it stored in the MBR? like menu.lst.
<dwidmann> colkhis: Umm, if it's running okay, and not screwing up, why not run the install? You'll need to edit the blacklist file for the final install as well though
<Powerking> Ive had the same problem im having now before, the only problem is I cant reformat the drive like I could last time (dont want to have to reinstall windows)
<dwidmann> colkhis: wouldn't this solution leave you without internet though? granted, it'll at least let you ignore the error later assuming it worked correctly
<Powerking> the solution before was to put a 1GB partition at the front of the drive, and then it would work, however, I cant move the windows partition....
<colkhis> dwidmann: it is having few problems
<colkhis> I can not start X
<dwidmann> colkhis: what problems/
<colkhis> two errors
<colkhis> VESA(0): No matching modes
<nosrednaekim> jwallingford: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/05/18/manually-install-thunderbird-2-ubuntu-704/
<colkhis> Screen(s) found, but none have usable configuration
<Powerking> ok, well I know how im going to fix it, insert my windows disk and have it repair the MBR
<colkhis> thats the errors I am getting after startx
<dwidmann> colkhis: what video card do you have/
<colkhis> dwidmann: I have intel850. xorg.conf says: "Driver "vesa"" for some reason
<dwidmann> colkhis: perhaps running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and changing it to something umm, intelish would work
<colkhis> dwidmann: thanks. I'll try
<Darkkish> so like
<Darkkish> I effed up xorg.conf
<ejortegau> firewall configuration is done by hand or is there any kind of wrapper script or application?
<Darkkish> and then... i went and fixed it in recovery mode
<Darkkish> and now EVERYTHING in ubuntu has been reset...
<Darkkish> why
<Darkkish> ?
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: everything? like what?
<Darkkish> Kicker is out of order, Konversation lost all of it's settings
<Darkkish> Beryl wont' start
<colkhis> dwidmann: it worked
<dwidmann> colkhis: good to hear
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: hmm thats weird... what commands did run while in recovery mode?
<Darkkish> nosrednaekim: i actually did it in windows... o__o
<Darkkish> >_> I bet i effed up a permission or something.
<n00b_london> hey, what's the command to update from 6.06 to 6.10 for ubuntu?
<Darkkish> nosrednaekim: should xorg be checked as executable?
#kubuntu 2007-06-07
<nosrednaekim> n00b_london: update-manager
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: you did what?
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: xorg.conf? no.
<Darkkish> okay hmm
<dwidmann> n00b_london: way I would do it would be to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list, changing all instances of dapper to edgy, then to run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Darkkish> you know what
<Darkkish> it seems that i'm logged in as root
<Darkkish> i know what's wrong :D
<n00b_london> riight, thanks - someone had told me that before and I'd forgotten
<Darkkish> i did "startx" in recovery mode lol
<nosrednaekim> haha
<Darkkish> no wonder.
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: lol
<Darkkish> haha phew
<n00b_london> is there any way to make a 'batch' file that would do that for me?
<ejortegau> how do u keep up 2 date?
<dwidmann> Darkkish: even if in recovery mode, you could "su username" before running startx
<nosrednaekim> dwidmann: isn't there some automatic tool for that?
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: AFAIK there wasn't one available until the Edgy -> Feisty upgrade
<dwidmann> (in other words, there is now, but the packages for it are for Edgy)
<nosrednaekim> dwidmann: oh ok..
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: up to date with what?
<ejortegau> package updates against exploits and stuff like that
<ejortegau> on dekstop ubuntu adept or synaptic do that for you... what about on server?
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: oh.... apt-get will do it for you.
<ejortegau> nosrednaekim: apt-get update or how does it work?
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: I don't know. I've never done it from the command line
<Dragnslcr> Either apt-get update or apt-get upgrade
<ejortegau> it seems to be doing *something*... i guess it works :)
<Dragnslcr> update fetches new package lists, upgrade installs new versions
<nosrednaekim> its  apt-get update (updates your package lists) followed by apt-get upgrade(upgrades the packages themselves
<nosrednaekim> yeah... what Dragnslcr
<nosrednaekim> said
<ejortegau> ok, thanks
<ejortegau> if i change, say, my httpd.conf or my postgresql.conf, and then one day i upgrade those packages bc of some exploit or something, will hte update overwrite my configurations?
<Dragnslcr> It shouldn't
<Darkkish> fixed
<Darkkish> :)
<Darkkish> i'm silly
<Dragnslcr> Which has the downside of not adding any new required options
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: it will ask you... and show you a diff
<Dragnslcr> Oh
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: hehe
<Dragnslcr> I was wondering if it even attempted a merge of any kind
<Darkkish> but now i'm having another problem >_<
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: get out of recovery mode for 1
<Darkkish> i am
<ejortegau> doesn't sound fun, but yeah, i guess that's the best approach
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: oh.. ok
<ReMiiRuru> What (in general) is kept in /proc folder?
<Darkkish> nosrednaekim: my portable harddrive won't boot
<Darkkish> er
<nethenson> ReMiiRuru: it is a "virtual folder" (like /dev), it contains system information
<nosrednaekim> ReMiiRuru: statistcs about your hardware. its mostly being moved to /sys though
<Darkkish> it freezes ubuntu during boot
<Darkkish> until i unplug it
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: your hard driver has ubuntu installed on it?
<Darkkish> something about a USB error and changing the port or something
<Darkkish> nosrednaekim: no
<Darkkish> it's just a portable hard drive
<ReMiiRuru> Wow, my hardware statistics take up 1.5GB.
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: oh.. ok.
<Darkkish> it works fine when i plug it in after it's booted, but i have to unplug it every time i boot (this is a new problem)
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: is that and inconvenience?
<nosrednaekim> *n
<nosrednaekim> *an.. phew
<Darkkish> yeah it is
<nethenson> ReMiiRuru: as i said, it is virtual.. in fact no space is ocupied :)
<ReMiiRuru> nethenson: Oh, I see.
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: might want to go over to #linux for that.
<colkhis> dwidmann: I have one question. I am too lazy to make backups. If I install kubuntu (I have a sepparate partition already), what are the chances that something goes wrong and I lose data on other partitions?
<nosrednaekim> colkhis: its not exactly likely.. but something bad could hapen
<jwallingford> nosrednaekim: how do i follow the instructions for the desktop entry... is that konsole commands?
<dwidmann> colkhis: not too likely, but not impossible either
<nosrednaekim> jwallingford: oh from that tutorial? let me see..
<colkhis> ok, not likely is good enough for me. :)
<colkhis> thanks
<eljefe> colkhis: i've done a lot of installs and never lost anything.  It is possible, but if you know to install to the correct partition, you should be reasonably safe
<colkhis> eljefe: yes, I have a blank partition, with no data on it.
<nosrednaekim> jwallingford: open a file in your /homedirectory/Desktop called "thunderbird.desktop" and paste that into it.
<dwidmann> I've ran into major data loss before. Mostly due to incompetence. I now never, ever recommend people resize partitions, especially not XFS partitions, and especially not with qtparted.
<eljefe> colkhis: and you know its 'linux name' (e.g. /dev/hda2) ?
<jwallingford> nosrednaekim: you mean create a file called thunderbird.desktop?
<colkhis> kubuntu live cd will not try to automatically repartition my entire drive, right?
<colkhis> eljefe: yes I know its name
<ReMiiRuru> Wow, logs sure take up a lot of space on linux...
<nosrednaekim> jwallingford: yes... with that text stuff in it....the stuff in the quotes
<jwallingford> nosrednaekim: ok what do i create on the desktop? link to application?
<angasule> is there a password length limit for user accounts? or any apps that cause trouble if using >8?
<nosrednaekim> well yeah... that would work. but don't paste the text there. you have to enter each field by itself
<nosrednaekim> angasule: I don't think so
<Darkkish> brb hopefully
<Darkkish> restarting x
<Darkkish> hopefully.
<ReMiiRuru> Can I somehow set up how long does linux keeps logs or how big can syslog kern.log be? I mean, almost 1GB for each of them is too much for my hard drive...
<jwallingford> nosrednaekim: ok i think i got it. but when i click on the link it just acts like its loading for a while then goes away and nothing happens
<jwallingford> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jwallingford> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<waterox> Hi room
<angasule> cool, thanks
<nosrednaekim> hello
<chuck> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuck> !masquerading
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about masquerading - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuck> !ipmasq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipmasq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> jwallingford: ok... just try running this from the command line "/usr/local/bin/thunderbird"
<waterox> is this the help service ?
<nosrednaekim> waterox: yep
<waterox> thanks
<nosrednaekim> I haven't done anything yet ;)
<waterox> :)
<jwallingford> nosrednaekim: /opt/thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh: 424: /opt/thunderbird/thunderbird-bin: not found
<jwallingford> i have 64bit if that matters
<chuck> anyone know a decent tutorial for setting up ip masquerading on ubuntu edgy eft?
<waterox> Ubuntu has really added some nice features since last I had looked
<waterox> sry chuck
<nosrednaekim> jwallingford: haha... yeah... it definately does
<nosrednaekim> waterox: yeah.. it has
<Lynn_1024> I'm a convert from windows... is there a way to make something like a batch file on linux?
<nosrednaekim> Lynn_1024: a batch file?
<Lynn_1024> yes... is that possible?
<jwallingford> nosrednaekim: so i cant have thunderbird 2?
<HymnToLife> nosrednaekim, windows equivalent of shell scripts, IIRC
<Dragnslcr> Lynn_1024- yes, it's called shell scripting
<Dragnslcr> Lynn_1024- simple things aren't very difficult
<nosrednaekim> jwallingford: you are going to have to look around.
<HymnToLife> jwallingford, 'course you can, just get it fro mozilla.com
<nosrednaekim> for a .deb
<HymnToLife> you just can't install it The Ubuntu Way (TM)
<waterox> later room :)
<nosrednaekim> Lynn_1024: oh yeah...a bash script... they are easy.
<Lynn_1024> so what do I need to do to make something like sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<minty_> hey any1 good with beryl?
<weswh-work> what's a decent app to monitor CPU load?
<Dragnslcr> #!/bin/bash
<Dragnslcr> apt-get dist-upgrade
<weswh-work> cpu/swap/memory...basic kinda thing would be nice.
<Lynn_1024> sorry
<jwallingford> i have been looking and everything i try gives me that same error. I had thunderbird 2 on an old system and backed up my .thunderbird file so that i could use it in ubuntu. can i still use the .thunderbird file if i install v1.5? i think i tried it and got errors when i loaded thunderbird.. is there anything i would have to change in the old .thunderbird file to help this?
<Dragnslcr> I assume that's not what you actually want to do, though
<Lynn_1024> I forgot to finish that sentence
<Lynn_1024> I want to make it automated
<HymnToLife> cron is your friend ;)
<Darkkish> ugh
<Darkkish> so now i had to reconfigure my Xorg
<Darkkish> and i set it to 1280x1024
<Dragnslcr> You don't actually mean apt-get dist-upgrade, right?
<Lynn_1024> explanation... I'm working on a friend's computer, bringing it from 6.06 to 7.04, which will take about 5 hours
<nosrednaekim> Lynn_1024: like eveyr couple minutes or every time you log in?
<Darkkish> but it only goes up to 1024x768 >_>
<Lynn_1024> no no.... just once
<ReMiiRuru> I have big problem. When I try to start some of kde aplications from console using sudo, i.e. "sudo kate" some of them won't start, but they start if I don't use sudo. There's an error I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24494/
<Dragnslcr> dist-upgrade is definitely not something you have to do as a cron job
<minty_> any1 good with the workign of beryl?
<Lynn_1024> lol
<HymnToLife> !kdesu | ReMiiRuru
<ubotu> ReMiiRuru: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<nosrednaekim> minty_: go to #ubuntu-effects
<ReMiiRuru> Oh...
<HymnToLife> ReMiiRuru, basucally, use kdesu kate instead of sudo kate
<Lynn_1024> so how does one make a shell script?
<ReMiiRuru> Yeah, I understood. Thanks.
<Dragnslcr> Lynn_1024- it's just a text file
<Lynn_1024> ok
<Lynn_1024> saved as...
<Dragnslcr> Lynn_1024- you put #!/bin/bash on the first line
<Dragnslcr> Well, technically you can use any interpreter you want, but if you're running shell commands, #!/bin/bash is what you want
<Lynn_1024> ok
<Dragnslcr> Basically, #!/path/to/something means "run this file through /path/to/something"
<Lynn_1024> do I need to save it as anything special, like a batch file is saved as a .bat in windows?
<nosrednaekim> then you put in the shell commands that you want to run. you can also for for and if statements
<Dragnslcr> Nope, it just has to be executable
<nosrednaekim> Lynn_1024: nope.
<Lynn_1024> ...
<Dragnslcr> Unix doesn't use file extensions for anything
<nosrednaekim> Lynn_1024: you execute it with ./<program name>
<Lynn_1024> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Lynn_1024> ok, I'm a little lost on that... I'm still a bit of a n00b myself
<Dragnslcr> On which part?
<Lynn_1024> execute with ./<programname>
<Dragnslcr> In a shell
<khirr> someone of u have installed amsn 0.97
<Dragnslcr> You should be able to just run it from Konqueror as well
<Lynn_1024> so when it comes up with the "Open With" option, I just say konqueror or something?
<Dragnslcr> Hm
<nosrednaekim> no... tell it to open it with "bash"
<Darkkish> how do i reconfigure my graphics card drivers?
<nosrednaekim> thats not how it should be tho..
<Darkkish> just use reinstall in adept
<Dragnslcr> Or Open With... and select "Run In Terminal"
<Darkkish> ??
<mahdi> anybody try KDE4 Alpha 1?
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: do you have some kind of proprietary ones?
<Lynn_1024> well, if you do that, don't you also have to select a program?
<Darkkish> nosrednaekim: i had to reconfigure xorg
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, guess that wouldn't work
<Dragnslcr> You might have to actually open Konsole and run it from there
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: do you have the nvidia or ATI drivers is what i'm asking
<Lynn_1024> hmm
<Darkkish> nosrednaekim: nvidia, i said that
<Lynn_1024> my friend doesn't know the first thing about terminal... I want to make this as easy as possible for her
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: ah.. ok.
<Lynn_1024> it's going to take about 5 hours to upgrade from dapper to edgy
<Dragnslcr> Lynn_1024- I would think that Adept can do a dist-upgrade
<Dragnslcr> Though Dapper may have an old version
<Darkkish> nosrednaekim: so should i just reinstall nvidia-glx-new in adept?
<Lynn_1024> well, I've already changed all the references to dapper over to edgy in sources.list
<Dragnslcr> Honestly, dist-upgrade isn't a very trivial thing anyway
<Lynn_1024> and done the sudo apt-get updates
<Dragnslcr> I would think just telling her to open Konsole and type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" should be pretty easy to follow
<Lynn_1024> lol
<jzilla> does anybody have exp. with installing a 32bit firefox in a 64bit enviroment?
<Dragnslcr> I've only installed Kubuntu right from a current CD, so I don't know a whole lot about doing a dist-upgrade
<Dragnslcr> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Tommy1000> kann hier jemand deutsch
<Dragnslcr> That page might have some helpful tips too
<Dragnslcr> jzilla- does the version of Firefox from the repository not work for you?
<Alarm> hello. i just noticed that i cant view files AND directories on other partitions that are written with greek characters. how can this be fixed ?
<jzilla> Dragnslcr: if i use the repo, it installs 64bit ff.
<Dragnslcr> And the problem with that is what?
<jzilla> flash support
<Dragnslcr> Don't think it would matter
<Darkrift> Question
<ReMiiRuru> Umm, I just ran completely out of space on my drive that mounts to / and now all applications almost don't work(or just don't)... And I didn't create any new files on /, data usage on partition just grew with time. Probably some logs, cache and stuff... So, how can I clean things up?
<Darkrift> i tried kubuntu on my older dell laptop and things went very smooth
<Darkrift> so i tried it on my newer compaq v6210us laptop
<Darkrift> and nothing went smooth
<Darkrift> ive gotten most things to work, but my wifi is super slow
<Daisuke_Ido> Alarm: i assume you have the greek language pack installed?
<Darkrift> ive followed 5 or so different tut's on the ubuntu forums and still no luck
<ejortegau> hey, i need php to have freetype support, any ideas besides recompiling?
<Darkrift> anyone know what i could do?
<Alarm> nop, i didnt do it as i was afraid not this to change the whole language on my system. i sitll want my system to be in english
<Daisuke_Ido> nope, you can keep the default language as english
<Darkrift> id like to get rid of vista for good, but i cant untill i have internet working fully on kubuntu
<Alarm> Daisuke_Ido,  what does that language pack include ?
<Daisuke_Ido> let me look real quick
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift: no idea. what chipset it is?
<Darkrift> broadcomm 34xx i think
<ejortegau> crap, please tell me i don't need to recompile...
<Darkrift> there are many threads about it on the forums
<Tommy1000> can somebody speak german
<Darkrift> sound worked perfectly (forums said idhave a hell of a time getting sound working)
<Darkrift> video too..... tons of ppl had probs with video, but it works great for me
<Darkrift> but wifi is 10k
<Dragnslcr> ejortegau- did you compile PHP from source?
<ejortegau> nope... i installed from ubuntu... but it does not have freetype support
<Dragnslcr> Darkrift- Broadcom is notoriously horrible in Linux
<Darkrift> so i hear
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift: are you using ndiswrapper
<Darkrift> but.... vista is notoriously horrible period :S
<Darkrift> no, tried
<Darkrift> wouldnt install properly
<SeanTater> Why do I get duplicate packets when I ping specific computers on my local network?
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift: ah.. ok
<Daisuke_Ido> This metapackage depends on all packages that provide native language support for applications in Ubuntu (like spell checkers, dictionaries, OpenOffice and Mozilla locale packages, etc.).
<Darkrift> the only method i got working was the fwcutter method
<nosrednaekim> i'm not familiar with it
<xime> hi, I want know if is possible run xgl/beryl in kde
<Darkrift> extracts firmware from a windows driver
<nosrednaekim> xime: yep
<nosrednaekim> it is
<Darkrift> yes xime
<Darkrift> it works awesome
<Dragnslcr> ejortegau- do you have libfreetype6 and libfreetype6-dev installed?
<xime> anywone has a link, because I find only for gnome/ubuntu
<Darkrift> erm
<Darkrift> install it from apt-get
<Darkrift> thats how i did it
<nosrednaekim> xime: it shoudl be the same
<Darkrift> apt-get install beryl
<xime> without beryl repositories?
<ejortegau> dev thing not... installing it right now
<Darkrift> ooh
<Darkrift> think i added them somehow
<nosrednaekim> xime: if you are on fiesty, yeah
<xime> yes I am
<Darkrift> been a few weeks
<Darkrift> but i know it was fast and easy
<nosrednaekim> did you follow the toturial suggested by !beryl?
<nosrednaekim> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ejortegau> Dragnslcr: installed it
* Darkrift reboots out of vista
<xime> no :s
<Darkrift> brb in a few
<nosrednaekim> xime: follow the tutorial at beryl-project
<nosrednaekim> bye
<xime> ok, I try now, maybe come back later... thanks!
<nosrednaekim> NP
<ejortegau> ok, plan b... anyone here using captcha images with a php website?
<ubuntu_> Help
<ubuntu_> nalioth:
<ubuntu_> nalioth:
<nalioth> ubuntu_: yes?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: whats the problem?
<Alarm> Daisuke_Ido,  fixed it. just needed to mount my ntfs with iso and unicode
<Darkrift> uck
<Darkrift> konversation is ucky
<nosrednaekim> I like it...
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha
<ubuntu_> hi i wanted to know how to install firefox on kubuntu
<nalioth> !tell ubuntu_ about firefox
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu_: sudo apt-get install firefox
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: "sudo apt-get install firefox
<ubuntu_> thanks
<ubuntu_> hello
<nosrednaekim> hello
<[VK] > hi
<[VK] > I have installed UBuntu
<[VK] > I have installed Kubuntu over the Wubi installer
<[VK] > and it detects my Wlan card but I cant make a connection with my router
<[VK] > it finds my router (30) but it abourts while connecting
<xime> kubuntu has a program to handle restricted software like ubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> xime: no
<Darkrift> anyone know if there is some auto installers for wifi (found there are some for video cards)?
<ejortegau> thanks for your help guys
<ejortegau> g2g
<proxie> I'm new so forgive me if this is an obvious question ... is it possible to run "Deskbar" in kUbuntu?
<doobeh> Hey, I've got a IMB t60p, and when I try and run Kubuntu 7.04 it seems to load everything okay, but it just sits at a blinking prompt when the GUI should pop up
<doobeh> is there any way to see what the problem might be?
<backpro> hello
<Daisuke_Ido> well i think it's safe to say that X is the problem
<doobeh> I mean, specific problems
<backpro> i wanna install php in kubuntu !!
<doobeh> Is there a way to see error messages from X?
<backpro> how ?
<Darkrift> question, my kubuntu seems to not have ndiswrapper installed, but everything is telling me ubuntu does... am i right to assume that this is one of thier differences?
<mneisen> backpro: sudo apt-get install php5
<ace_suares> doobeh: did you try alt-ctrl-f1 ?
<doobeh> yeah, ace, just a standard prompt, no errors listed there
<eljefe> Darkrift: not sure; Kubuntu gets the shaft tho
<ace_suares> backpro: something along the lines of apt-get install php might worrk
<Darkrift> ok
<ace_suares> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Darkrift> kinda what i wanted to hear
<eljefe> has anyone had issues with opening k9copy lately?
<ace_suares> xime: kubuntu = ubuntu + kde
<Darkrift> so in adept, i found teh ndiswrapper source
<eljefe> Darkrift: install it tho, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Darkrift> will that auto compile or will i have to search for it and compile it?
<xime> ace_suares yes
<Darkrift> i tried that
<Darkrift> darkrift@HP:/usr/src$ sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<ace_suares> doobeh: log in to the box, then find /var/log/Zorg.0.log
<eljefe> Darkrift: not sure!   look into restricted-package-manager or something... i bet that would use ndiswrapper and therefor install it as needed...
<Darkrift> Reading package lists... Done
<Darkrift> Building dependency tree
<Darkrift> Reading state information... Done
<Darkrift> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<ace_suares> sorry not Zorg ! Aaagh ! I mean Xorg.0.log
<xime> I get this error when start beryl-manager from console beryl-manager:6953: CRITICAL **: can't execute beryl-xgl: Success
<Darkrift> i even tried with the full package name
<Darkrift> same error
<eljefe> do you have all of your repositories enabled?
<doobeh> thanks ace, I'll give it a go :)
<eljefe> does anyone have issues opening k9copy?
<Darkrift> so im using adept (which finds it, but the source)
<Daisuke_Ido> ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Darkrift> i have all of them enabled
<Darkrift> i can find the utils, but that needs the module first it says
* doobeh senses he's going to be doing a lot of rebooting :)
<eljefe> hmm odd, not sure...  i guess check forums?  !ndiswrapper
<eljefe> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eljefe> try that
<Darkrift> i cant even install firefox with this crappy 10k speed :(
<eljefe> utils might be alright tho, are you sure its the source?
<ace_suares> xime: sorry maybe I missed your question or it was already answered. Else please repeat question.
<eljefe> that might be just fine
<Darkrift> its called
<eljefe> Darkrift: ouch, didn't realize that...
<Darkrift> ndiswrapper-source
<eljefe> ah
* xime I get this error when start beryl-manager from console beryl-manager:6953: CRITICAL **: can't execute beryl-xgl: Success
<Darkrift> source for the ndiswrapper linux kernal module
<ace_suares> Darkrift: try links or lynx (text-only browser)
<Darkrift> then there is ndiswrapper-common (scripts for ndiswrapper)
<ace_suares> xime: don't know nothing about beryl sorry.
<Darkrift> and ndiswrapper-utils
<Darkrift> so it seems the -source is the only one that might work
<xime> ace_suares I already type it :)
<Darkrift> my qeustion is
<Darkrift> i installed the source
<Darkrift> but im guessing it didnt auto compile
<Darkrift> so where would i find it to compile it
* xime think, damn I haved to keep ubuntu
<Darkrift> whats wrong xime?
<Darkrift> berly worked great in kubuntu on my other laptop
<ace_suares> xime: ubuntu + kde = kubuntu, so beryl should work, like in ubuntu, yes? But I don't know enough so better keep my mth sht.
<Darkrift> it does work
<xime> yes I belive but I am doing the same I did in Ubunutu but I get these error I post
<eljefe> Darkrift: let me go take a look for you on  a faster connection...
<eljefe> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eljefe> brb
<Darkrift> k
<cole> hi
<cole> hi
<eljefe> hi
<louram02> hi
<tikal26> hello, I am having problems intalling from source
<cole> i whent to install kubuntu its all laggy and the installer wont start?
<louram02> speak in portuguese
<tikal26> I get the following error
<tikal26> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<tikal26> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<cole> eu fui instalar o kubuntu seu toda lento e o instalador no comear
<eljefe> hi Darkrift can you check if you have it already? eljefe@eljefe-desktop: lsmod |grep -i ndis
<Daisuke_Ido> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<cole> i went to install kubuntu its all slow and the installer wont start
<Daisuke_Ido> !en louram02
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about en louram02 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> !en | louram02
<ubotu> louram02: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<eljefe> cole: is it a slow machine?
<Darkrift> i get nothing eljefe
<cole> no
<eljefe> Darkrift: was this a standard install of Kubuntu 7.04?
<Darkrift> yes
<cole> ya
<eljefe> Darkrift: hmmm, i have it, and the same install... one moment
<Darkrift> ive done lots of playing around, but i dont believe ive uninstalled it
<eljefe> sure
<Darkrift> i know i installed the utils (gui) and it didnt work
<Darkrift> the gui worked, but it was bringing up lots of errors about missing files and scripts
<eljefe> sure
<eljefe> momento
<cole> so how do i fix this problrm
<eljefe> cole: go to a terminal and type 'top' [enter]  and let us know the memory and the CPU %
<cole> um that be hard because im on this computer
<eljefe> are you on the computer to which you wish to install kubuntu?  or another?
<cole> 224mb of ram 1.ghz
<cole> ku
<xime> now work, beryl must be 2.0 form ubuntu.beryl-project and not universe repositores
<cole> 1.8
<Darkrift> got it working xime?
<eljefe> cole and Darkrift - i gotta go for a bit, back in 10 or something...
<Darkrift> ok
<xime> yes, now I have to make it start when xgl start
<Darkrift> yeah, that part was a pain
<cole> AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3200! 1.80 GHZ 224 MB of RAM
<xime> why?
<Darkrift> dont remember
<Darkrift> mine didnt want to autorun
<Darkrift> kept having to change things
<Darkrift> finally got it working
<cole> AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3200+ 1.80 GHZ 224 MB of RAM
<cole> good right?
<Darkrift> cole:  he is away for a few minutes
<Darkrift> but that seems good enough
<cole> kk
<Darkrift> mines just barely faster
<Darkrift> and it runs fast
<Darkrift> and my other laptop is slower and still runs it
<Darkrift> but the ram is a little low
<cole> know whare i cna get vary cheep ram?
<Darkrift> no idea
<Daisuke_Ido> what kind of ram?
<cole> um
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm guessing 333 or 266?
<Daisuke_Ido> ddr sdram
<cole> i got it written down here somewhare
<Darkrift> has to be ddr
<Darkrift> with a sempron
<cole> k
<Darkrift> 266 most liekely
<Daisuke_Ido> Darkrift: right
<Daisuke_Ido> 266, 333 at the VERY most
<Daisuke_Ido> no way it'll do 400
<Daisuke_Ido> or at least no way it'll take advantage of it
<Darkrift> yeah
<Darkrift> but
<Daisuke_Ido> and that's my problem with ram prices
<cole> maunal says i can put max of 4gb of ram in it
<Darkrift> if you dont trash teh one you have
<Darkrift> you need to match the speed
<Darkrift> so whatever you have you need to stick with unless youjjust replace it all
<cole> speed 2800
<Daisuke_Ido> right now, ddr2 is dirt cheap, and ddr is through the roof, comparatively
<cole> wat the dif?
<Daisuke_Ido> speed and architecture
<cole> 1.80ghtz
<cole> amd
<cole> x86
<Daisuke_Ido> nope
<Daisuke_Ido> x86_64
<Daisuke_Ido> but yeah
<cole> not a 64bit porcessor
<Darkrift> mines 64
<Darkrift> but someone said just to use x86
<Darkrift> i thought linux could handle a 64bit os and 32bit programs
<Darkrift> but guesss not
<Daisuke_Ido> Darkrift: for the most part it can, some things won't work properly, and 64 bit OS is overkill for now
<Daisuke_Ido> cole: a socket a then
<cole> so how do i fix the problem
<cole> install wont start and slow
<Darkrift> installing linux-headers so i can compile the stupid ndis
<Darkrift> overkill how?
<Daisuke_Ido> Darkrift: you won't notice a real increase in performance with less than 4gb ram (at least that's how i understand it)
<Daisuke_Ido> now...  cole.  is this a prebuilt system?
<cole> um yes
<cole> i bought at walmart
<Daisuke_Ido> brand and model?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm guessing HP or compaq
<Darkrift> 50s lag :(
<Darkrift> ouch
<Darkrift> emachine or compaq
<Darkrift> or hp
<Darkrift> proprietary out the ass
<Darkrift> gonna have fun like me and my laptop :S
<cole> compaq
<oslo> on a ftp server, WITH Konqueror: i can create Files&Folders, i can Modify Files&Folders, i can erase folders BUT i CAN'T erase Files ! with another client like kasablanca all is fine ( exept that there another probleme, with casablanca u can't cut & paste, only copy & paste )
<oslo> any help ?
<Darkrift> anyone with a decent connection speed able to find me a link to dl ndiswrapper-1.2-rc1
<mahdi> oslo: sounds like permissions issue, this a local server or remote?
<Darkrift> surfing is to slow to be usefull with a 10k connection :(
<Darkrift> i have a tutorial that says to use that version
<Darkrift> but cant find it
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift: that tutorial it will work with any version
<Darkrift> ok
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift: ouch that is slow....is that the limitation of your wireless?
<Darkrift> ok, tried 1.46
<Darkrift> and now im just getting hundreds of errors when compiling
<Darkrift> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/darkrift/ndiswrapper-1.46/utils'
<Darkrift> gcc -g -Wall -I../driver -o loadndisdriver loadndisdriver.c
<Darkrift> loadndisdriver.c:15:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
<Darkrift> loadndisdriver.c:16:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<Darkrift> and it goes on for a while
<Darkrift> lots of missing files, inporper functions etc
<nosrednaekim> you don't need to compile the ustils... just the kernel driver
<Darkrift> i know
<Darkrift> ndiswrapper-1.46/
<nosrednaekim> *utils
<Darkrift> thats what i compuled
<Darkrift> u = i
<Darkrift> or tried
<Darkrift> following the tutorial but with a different version
<Darkrift> sudo tar xvzf ndiswrapper-1.2-rc1
<Darkrift> cd /usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.2-rc1/
<Darkrift> sudo make
<Darkrift> sudo make install
<Darkrift> got the errors on make
<nosrednaekim> oh.. ok.
<Darkrift> missing libs?
<nosrednaekim> so you said "make"
<nosrednaekim> ?
* Darkrift is semi new at this
<Darkrift> yeah
<Darkrift> sudo make
<nosrednaekim> are you root?
<oslo> mahdi> its a local ftp server one
<Darkrift> actually, yes
<Darkrift> lol
<Darkrift> forgot about that
<nosrednaekim> ah.. right
<nosrednaekim> so what.... you didn't run with sudo?
<Darkrift> i did
<nosrednaekim> oh ok
<Darkrift> i just tried it without and got permission denied
<mahdi> oslo: what program is being used to run the server?
<Darkrift> first time i typed sudo make
<nosrednaekim> ok
<oslo> mahdi> don't know
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift: question. if you cd'ed to usr/src/ndiswrapper.... why does it say that it was entering home/darkrift/ndiswrapper-1.46/utils?
<Darkrift> because i unpacked it in the wrong place
<cole> back
<Darkrift> does it need to be in usr/src?
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift: no it doesn't.. ok
<Darkrift> k
<mahdi> oslo: well i'm out of ideas, sorry i'm a little busy
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift: did you get "build-essential"?
<Darkrift> prob not
<Darkrift> no idea what it is
<oslo> my provider: free.fr give me a modem & a multimedia box, the two are self connected by wifi, when i'm connected to the modem i must reach the multimedia hard drive box by FTP hd1.freebox.fr which is the multimedia box name's domain
<cole> so fixing this problem wohuld require>?
<Darkrift> installing it now nosrednaekim
<Darkrift> gonna take 10 mins to dl
<Darkrift> so imma run to the store and get some dr pepper :)
<Darkrift> brb abnd thx for helping :)
<Daisuke_Ido> is there a quick way to get the make and model of a motherboard?
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: lshw?
<nosrednaekim> thats all I can think of
<coteyr> hey hows eveyone doing I am thinkin of migrating from fc6 to kubuntu. I have done so on my laptop and I like it.The only 2 things that worry me are vpn access (i have multipul ways though mspptp is the only "supported" one) and ease of server admin. So far I have to say the later is not a big concern
<Daisuke_Ido> never heard of it, let's give it a spin!
<coteyr> is there anyone here willing to help out with some vpn access issues
<nosrednaekim> I don't even know what vpn is..
<coteyr> I have followed this "http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91249.html"
* Minataku yawns
<Minataku> Virtual Private Network
<coteyr> and this "http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91249.html"
<coteyr> there about the same
<Minataku> It's a LAN except established over a WAN
<coteyr> i have done everything including restarting (the laptop and the service)
<Darkrift> virtual private networking
<Darkrift> but thats all i know about it
<Darkrift> lol
<coteyr> but when I click on the network manager systray thingy (sorry) and go to configure VPN nothing happens
<coteyr> no windows no dialogs no nothing
<Darkrift> vpn tunnels use the internet to make a private "lan like" connection to the host
<coteyr> i have also tried kvpnc
<nosrednaekim> ah ok
* nosrednaekim thought that was a fast trip to the store for Darkrift
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: that didn't tell me, but it did give me enough to go on to figure it out on the manufacturer's site
<coteyr> and i can't get that to work ether though the problems I have with that could be a few dirrent things
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: ok.. good
<Daisuke_Ido> wanted to make sure i didn't just blow $115 on an sata2 drive if it's not supported
<Minataku> I just explained that, Darkrift
<Daisuke_Ido> these are usually the kinds of things i would look for FIRST, but i was in a hurry
<Daisuke_Ido> Minataku: finally got around to ordering a replacement drive.  i'd say replacing a 160 with a 500 is acceptable.
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: Sounds reasonable
<Minataku> That's 340MB extra
* Minataku waits
<Daisuke_Ido> not really, but hey
<Daisuke_Ido> i still have issues with how it's measured in real space and marketspeak
<Daisuke_Ido> and that's gb :P
<Daisuke_Ido> can't believe i missed that :\
<cole>   
<Daisuke_Ido> GB, too
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: Heehee
<Daisuke_Ido> whoa, fancy
<Minataku> cole: English only here, sorry
<Minataku> Nice display, though
<Daisuke_Ido> agreed
<Sloik> cole: Pretty cool looking. :P
<Minataku> Probably supposed to be reading that right to left, no?
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<Aresilek> Hello
<nosrednaekim> I think it should be <eloc> then ;)
<cole> lol
<Aresilek> I'm trying to get my dvd to play with vlc from the autorun menu
<Sloik> nosrednaekim: That's what I was about to say.
<Daisuke_Ido> no, that's the nick he's using, it just looks like "cole" to us
<Aresilek> but it comes up with an error...
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: Haha
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: lol
<Minataku> LRO
<Minataku> Left-to-Right Override ;3
<cole> 
<Daisuke_Ido> kanji
<Daisuke_Ido> which are actually very well represented
<nosrednaekim> i'm not aure but I think that says "Vista sucks..."
<Minataku> 
<cole> 
<BluesKaj> !jp | cole
<ubotu> cole:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<Minataku> I beat ya to it, cole
<Daisuke_Ido> little cyrillic there...
<cole> lol
<cole> at least i ment somthing
<Minataku> Heehee
<Daisuke_Ido> show me !kung and i'll be impressed.
<cole> YUChZhEgtsEYuShfSbilmee  what u put
<Minataku> Yeah, mine was frantic clicking
<BluesKaj> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<BluesKaj> !ma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cole> > Please go to # ubuntu-ru for assistance in Russian
<cole> btw it was english
<cole> i sied english
<cole> ^^
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Yeah, all I know is English
<Minataku> So... yeah XD
<BluesKaj> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Minataku> Cool
<cole> inglese
<cole> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !sw
<Sloik> What's the best web browser in you guys' opinions?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cole> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> !il
<ubotu>         :
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> Oooh, a bug
<Daisuke_Ido> !kr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> what's mandarin and cantonese ?
<elementrus86> hello
<Minataku> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Er
<cole> !great
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about great - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> hey BluesKaj
<Minataku> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<cole> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cole> !sa
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<elementrus86> my ipod only shows up on my system if I boot with it plugged in
<BluesKaj> hi nosrednaekim
<elementrus86> no other way
<cole> !la
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about la - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cole> !cl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> elementrus86: Problem solved then
<elementrus86> lol no
<cole> !el
<Minataku> Heehee
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<nosrednaekim> stop spamming the channel !!!
<Sloik> cole: Could you stop, please?
<elementrus86> i cant reboot every time i need my ipod
<Minataku> Yeah, stop now
<nosrednaekim> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Minataku> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Minataku> !butt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about butt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Oooh
<Minataku> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<Sloik> Could you stop with the bot, please?
<Minataku> Haha
<elementrus86> dude wtf
<elementrus86> stop that
<elementrus86> lol
<BluesKaj> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Alarm> hello, i got a question, when installing a package. for example amarok, it installs other packages also (ruby for example as a dependency). when removing it again. it removes only the amarok , leaving the rest that was installed (ruby in that case) back. is there a way when i want to remove amarok  (or any other package) to remove also the packages that where installed with it ?
<cole> C()l_llcl y()l_l 57()p w17h 73h |3()7, p13453?
<elementrus86> lol does kubuntu 6.10 live cd come with a firewall?
<Daisuke_Ido> Alarm: install and remove with amarok
<Daisuke_Ido> OI
<Daisuke_Ido> Alarm: install and remove with aptitude
<TroubledGuy> ACTION needs help. He's is an absolute newbie to Linux and Ubuntu; had his XP computer crashed and won't boot (blue scree of death). He hasn't backed up information in 8 months, and when tries to re-install Windows it says that it can't install in the existing partition; which means i need to format my hard drive. When I load kUbuntu and try to click on my hard drive it gives me the error can't find /dev/hda1 in etc/fstab or /etc/mtab -
<Daisuke_Ido> mention amarok in the message :\
<Minataku> TroubledGuy: Too long
<Daisuke_Ido> sounds like a not-so-pleasant hard drive problem
<Alarm> Daisuke_Ido,  aptitute i a command or gui application
<TroubledGuy> I feel screwed
<BluesKaj> Alarm, try using aptitude to remove pkges , it also removes uneeded dependencies
<Daisuke_Ido> Alarm: a command
<cole> Try th1s l33t tr4nsl4t0r.
<cole> Typ3 1n h3r3, 4nd s33 th3 w0rds tr4nsl4t3 t0 l33t.
<Minataku> Sorry, assisting people is tough work... gotta screw around every so often, ya know?
<Daisuke_Ido> also a curses based console app, but that's neither here nor there
<Daisuke_Ido> no.  no leet. it's evil.
<Sloik> [19:37]  *** ubuntu__ is now known as TroubledGuy.
<Minataku> cole: It's broken
<Minataku> It's missing a few
<cole> what
<Minataku> Like l to 1 and t to 7
<TroubledGuy> I've been trying to fix it for the past 3 hours. no luck.
<Alarm> so everything that is installed now with apt-get , aptitute cant remove the uneeded dependencies ?
<cole> 7 7|-|1$ 337 74|\|$470.
<cole> 7p3 1|\| |-|33, 4|\| $33 7|-|3 \/\/0$ 74|\|$473 70 337.
<cole> better?
<Sloik> Dude, cole, stop the spamming.
<Minataku> That's just garbage
<Minataku> :P
<cole> 100%leet
<Daisuke_Ido> TroubledGuy: if it can't find hda1, look for sda1
<Minataku> Nah, that's trash :P
<Daisuke_Ido> 100% childish
<cole> lol
<cole> back to topic
<cole> install wont stop and its sloooow
<cole> start
<cole> **
<TroubledGuy> Daisuke_ido: I wish I could. All I know is how to double click on the hard drive that shows in the home screen. It does recognize the volume's name, though, so I think it is the one I want
<nzk> will doubling my ram from 512mb to 1gb make any difference in my linux performance?
<Minataku> nzk: Yes
<Darkkish> so like
<Minataku> Maybe not as much of an increase as you'd see in Windows, which sucks
<BluesKaj> Minataku, will aptitude remove the unneeded dependencies if installed by apt ...i fail to understand why it wouldn't but I'm still learning too.
<Darkkish> on my computer,
<Darkkish> x won't start
<Darkkish> I have no idea why, it was working fine earlier
<Darkrift> ty mucho
<Minataku> BluesKaj: I have no idea. It may, but then certain deps may be used by other packages which would make removing them a Bad Idea TM.
<Sloik> Darkkish: Doing anything with video drivers or xorg.conf later?
<nzk> Minataku, for me ubuntu was faster than windows but when one of my ram  sticks shorted
<Sloik> earlier*
<Darkrift> build-essential seems to have helped
* TroubledGuy waits patiently
<Minataku> Darkrift: Yeah, Ubuntu thinks you should never be compiling anything, so it gives you nothing to let you do it
<Darkrift> ndis built
<Darkkish> Sloik, I guess i made some odd change to my NVidia drivers
<BluesKaj> yes Minataku , that why i used the word "unneeded"
<Darkrift> lol
<Minataku> You have to explicitly get it all yourself
<Darkkish> but idk what it was >_>
<Sloik> Darkkish: That's the problem... I'
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Either way, I have no idea, because I use Portage
<Sloik> m assuming
<weswh-work> I am looking to build a screaming fast Kubuntu workstation - what's my best bet processor wise? Is much software taking advantage of dual core offerings like a Core 2 Duo? (which is 32 bit, i believe?)
<Sloik> Darkkish: What did you change?
<Minataku> weswh-work: UltraSPARC-III
<Darkkish> I don't remember
<weswh-work> ideally I'd get something 64bit Dual Core - just don't want to get something that the software doesn't support well.
<BluesKaj> hehe, ok Minataku , what is portage ?
<Darkkish> it was a command someone gave me, to fix beryl
<Minataku> Or UltraSPARC-T1
<Minataku> BluesKaj: I'm a Gentoo user
<weswh-work> Minataku: those run AMD?
<Sloik> Hmm... Well I can't really help you from there... I'm no expert on Linux myself. :P
<Minataku> weswh-work: No, those are SPARC chips
<Sloik> Sorry
<Minataku> I'm half-messing with you
<weswh-work> ah...interesting. ok :)
<Minataku> As for me, I love Intel if it has to be a PC
<Minataku> As for 64bit in a PC... useless
<weswh-work> fair enough
<Minataku> Stick with 32, or get a 64 and run a 32 OS
<BluesKaj> Gentoo user hanging out with Kubuntu ppl ....life must be lonely in gentooland :)
<weswh-work> is much in Ubuntu taking advantage of dual core?
<Minataku> Nah, I just like to help
<Minataku> weswh-work: Considering it's the kernel that takes advantage of such, anything using the Linux kernel will
<Minataku> And yes, dual core is the way to go
<TroubledGuy> would someone terribly mind helping me mount my windows-crashed c: drive? I'm panicking here. I can explain all the details in private.
<weswh-work> I built a freebsd server earlier this year with a 3000 series Dual Core Xeon. I'd be tempted to go that road again.
<weswh-work> cool..good to know.
<weswh-work> so the kernel, not the individual applications, take control of distributing the CPU load?
<Minataku> The kernel runs the whole show
<Minataku> But individual apps can be set up to multithread
<Minataku> Whether or not the binary packages that are provided do this or not, who knows
<Minataku> Personally, I'd go with Gentoo
<Minataku> Especially on a brand-new system
<Minataku> Plus you seem to know what you're doing
<Minataku> So I'd honestly have to completely disapprove of Kubuntu for your uses
<weswh-work> heh, I don't know...it's so low maintenance.
<Darkrift> damn
<Darkrift> so i got ndiswrapper installed
<Darkrift> but it doesnt like my drivers :(
<Sloik> TroubledGuy: Is the drive NTFS?
<OhMyAudi> How do I get the system to shut down when I hit the power button, instead of bringing up the log off dialog???
<Darkrift> couldn't find SourceDisksFiles section - continuing anyway...
<Darkrift> couldn't get manufacturer section - installation may be incomplete
<Darkrift> i get those 2 errors with any driver i pick
<weswh-work> when I get on this machine, I want my dual displays, play movies, music, web development, open office etc. Not sure what else I would need. I went to FreeBSD for our server at the office because it was so stripped down and made server maintenance easy for me
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift: what does it say?
<Darkrift> couldn't find SourceDisksFiles section - continuing anyway...
<Darkrift> couldn't get manufacturer section - installation may be incomplete
<nosrednaekim> oh never mind
<weswh-work> but my only experience with Gentoo was about 3 years ago, and it was a pain :P Of course I know a bit more than I did then.
<Darkrift> sudo make
<Darkrift> sudo make install
<Darkrift> cd /the dir where your windows networkdrivers are/
<Darkrift> sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5 (or other driver name if you have another card)
<Darkrift> sudo ndiswrapper -l (making sure the driver is installed)
<Darkrift> thats teh tutorial im following
<Darkrift> make worked
<Darkrift> make install worked
<Minataku> weswh-work: It's also no doubt improved as well
<weswh-work> all I remember is typing emerge and waiting 2 days. hehe
<Darkrift> but installing drivers isnt
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Yeah, on a shiny new system, you'd wait maybe 7 hours
<Minataku> If even that
<weswh-work> so you think it makes a good workstation OS?
<Minataku> I use it as such
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift: wait... you have to specify an inf file
<Sloik> Darkrift: Are you typing in the name of the INF file?
<Darkrift> no
<Darkrift> cause the folder it tells me to go to has no inf files
<weswh-work> what advantage does it have over Kubuntu - if the idea is to get a functional KDE environment going
<Sloik> That's a problem.
<Darkrift> the tut says go to c:\windows\system32\drivers
<Darkrift> and the file in that folder is bcmwl6.sys
<Darkrift> no inf exist int hat folder :s
<Darkrift> so i was confused
<Sloik> Darkrift: You need to download the windows drivers for your wireless card...
<Darkrift> i do have the driver install folder
<Darkrift> that has an inf
<Darkrift> and that one says invalid too
<Sloik> I don't know what that tutorial is telling you to do...
<Sloik> Oh
<Minataku> weswh-work: Everything is compiled to your specific system and specifications
<Minataku> Instead of to some crusty 486 sitting in the Canonical offices :P
<Sloik> So you typed in the exact name of the INF and it still threw an error?
<Darkrift> lemme try again
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift: you have to put .inf at the end you know
<weswh-work> Minataku: yeah, that is true. I guess I see your point there esp. with regard to dual core procs etc.
<wuhao> somebody here?
<nosrednaekim> wuhao: we never sleep
<nosrednaekim> wuhao: there is always someone here
<Minataku> Except on Wednesdays
<Minataku> Which is today
<Sloik> Minataku: Hah
<Minataku> So this is all prerecorded
<Minataku> Please leave a message at the beep.
<Daisuke_Ido> is there a better audio editor than audacity?
<Darkrift> darkrift@HP:/media/sda1/sp34488$ sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl6.inf
<Darkrift> driver bcmwl6 is already installed
<Darkrift> darkrift@HP:/media/sda1/sp34488$
<Darkrift> odd
<wuhao> somebody can speak Chinese?
<Minataku> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Daisuke_Ido> because audacity is starting to irk me
<Darkrift> i think i need to remove the fauled ones
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: No
<wuhao> hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> all i need is good spectral analysis
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift: no... its ok... try modprobing ndiswrapper
<Darkrift> ooooh
<wuhao> my poor English!
<Sloik> ndiswrapper -r INF
<Darkrift> seems to have worked after removing
<Minataku> wuhao: Seems pretty good to me
<Sloik> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Darkrift> darkrift@HP:/media/sda1/sp34488$ sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl6.inf
<Darkrift> driver bcmwl6 is already installed
<Darkrift> darkrift@HP:/media/sda1/sp34488$ sudo ndiswrapper -r bcmwl6
<Darkrift> darkrift@HP:/media/sda1/sp34488$ sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl6.inf
<Darkrift> installing bcmwl6 ...
<Darkrift> darkrift@HP:/media/sda1/sp34488$
<Minataku> Darkrift: Stop that
<Sloik> Darkrift: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Daisuke_Ido> wuhao: your ESL is better than most native speakers'
<wuhao> thx
<Darkrift> got nothing Sloik
<wuhao> very much!
<Sloik> It's not supposed to output anything....
<Sloik> Your wireless card should start working though.
<wuhao> I am a new fisher of Kubuntu!
<Darkrift> then it worked! lol
<Darkrift> lemme try my speed i guess
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift: looks good...  modprobe it, and remove your bcm module
<Sloik> try sudo ndiswrapper -l
<Darkrift> ooooh
<Darkrift> how do i remove my old driver?
<Darkrift> its using an alternate driver
<Darkrift> bcm43xx
<Darkrift> somethign about blacklisting it?
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift: a reboot is best, after blacklisting your braodcom driver
<Minataku> This is Linux
<Minataku> You don't reboot
<Darkrift> lol
<Minataku> If it works, it works, leave it
<Minataku> You're fine
<Darkrift> its not working
<Minataku>  21:01:36 up 87 days, 16:27,  6 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Darkrift> cause my old driver is loaded
<Darkrift> how do i blacklist?
<Darkrift> im still fairly new here
<Minataku> Darkrift: You used that "sudo ndiswrapper -r" command
<Minataku> Try that again
<weswh-work> Minataku: speaking of Sparc chips though - some people told me a while back that if I thought FreeBSD was a big improvement over Linux in terms of server use - that I would feel the same way going from FreeBSD to Solaris. any thoughts?
<nosrednaekim> I have to go... Minataku'll take care of you
<Minataku> Perhaps not in the loving, nurtring sense as much as the baseball bat sense
<Minataku> j/k
<Minataku> weswh-work: Solaris only on SPARC chips
<Minataku> That's my personal policy
<Darkrift> the -r command remvoes drives rom ndiswrapper right?
<Darkrift> illcheck the man pages
<Minataku> Darkrift: I guess so. Did it do that before?
<Sloik> Darkrift: I'm pretty sure.
<Darkrift> yes, i removed all the rest
<Minataku> It was part of the stuff you pasted into here
<Minataku> lol
<Darkrift> but the broadcom drivers arent part of ndiswrapper
<Minataku> That's where I got the -r idea XD
<Darkrift> they were installed during the kubuntu install
<dwidmann> Minataku: why such a policy?
<Darkrift> it said i need to blacklist them
<Minataku> dwidmann: Use the OS for the chip
<Minataku> IRIX for SGI-MIPS
<Minataku> Solaris for SPARC
<Sloik> Yeah
<Sloik> Also
<Minataku> Linux for x86
<Sloik> do sudo ndiswrapper -m
<dwidmann> _64 :)
<Minataku> dwidmann: x86_64 should be booted only in x86 mode
<Minataku> x86_64 is useless
<Darkrift> module configuration already contains alias directive
<Minataku> All it provides is trouble
<dwidmann> useless? how so?
<dwidmann> what trouble?
<Sloik> Darkrift: Oh, cool.
<Minataku> Various sets of complications
<Sloik> Darkrift: Well I'm not sure about blacklisting...
<dwidmann> Liiiiiiiike?
<Minataku> Regarding incompatibilities and such
<Darkrift> ill google it
<Darkrift> thx for help guys
<Darkrift> afk 3
<Minataku> dwidmann: For example, no Flash with 64
<Sloik> Darkrift: No problem
<dwidmann> Minataku: easily worked around
<Minataku> How so?
<dwidmann> nspluginwrapper
<Daisuke_Ido> there shouldn't have to be a ton of workarounds though :\
<Minataku> Still, multicore is where the future is
<Daisuke_Ido> adobe's just stubborn (and/or lazy)
<Darkrift> sudo echo blacklist bcm43xx >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Minataku> Not 64 bit
<Darkrift> seems thats how you do it :)(
<dwidmann> Minataku: multi-core 64-bit :)
<Minataku> dwidmann: Only if booted in 32bit mode
<Daisuke_Ido> rezound looks like it might be what i'm looking for
<Sloik> Darkrift: Cool
<Daisuke_Ido> and 64 bit will be useful eventually
<Minataku> 64bit has absolutely no true advantage for any common-enough application
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: besides, there aren't A TON of work-arounds
<dwidmann> only a handful really
<Darkrift> now it wants a reboot
<Darkrift> brb in afew
<Sloik> Darkrift: Alrighty.
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: I'm sure Microsoft will retard that, given how Win64 is a total piece of shot
<Darkrift> how can i reboot linux without going all the way back to grub?
<Darkrift> anyone know?
<Daisuke_Ido> Minataku: no doubt
<dwidmann> Minataku: no kidding, I tried installing that once. Just to see how it would behave. Worthless POS is the only term I could find for it.
<Minataku> Darkrift: It's a reboot
<Darkrift> ok
<Minataku> You have to restart the entire system :P
<dwidmann> 64-bit linux is for the most part pretty solid though
<raymond> i have what is a really dumb question concerning BASH scripting
<raymond> how do i take output save it to a file in a certain format and have it append new information to the file
<dwidmann> raymond, feel free to ask it.
<raymond> ?
<dwidmann> example: ls $HOME > newfile
<dwidmann> followup of example: ls /home >> newfile
<dwidmann> formatting it could be considerably trickier
<Minataku> Have the output already be in proper format
<Minataku> Then use >> to append to an existing file
<raymond> i have to save first and last name to the file. they are set a variables ($FNAME and $LNAME) but they have to be last name first then first name
<Minataku> This sounds like an assignment
<raymond> it is
<Minataku> We don't help people cheat
<raymond> i  missed tthe class and the book doesnt explain
<raymond> it doesnt explain how to format the text in the file
<raymond> i know how to actually create the file
<raymond> just the formatting part
<Minataku> I'd format it before putting it in the file
<Minataku> Trying to do it afterwards would be stupid
<dwidmann> indeed, doing it afterwards would probably involve moving it to a new file in the process
<Minataku> Unless you created an intermediary output file, formatted what's in there then appended it's contents
<raymond> well the instructions don't specify order so i'll just have the user input them properly and then append it to the file. then i'll just ask my instructor how i could have done it if the order was backwards. probably could write an if/elif statement but that seems to complicated for this assignment
<Minataku> Good luck with it either way :3
<raymond> thank you
<Minataku> np
<dwidmann> Personally I wouldn't do it in bash ... I'd probably do it in perl or python ... but that'd defeat the purpose of the assignment
<Minataku> Sorry for accusing you of trying to cheat at first XD
<raymond> thats no problem i'm sure people try to do it that way
<raymond> i want to learn and unfortunatly my text doesnt always cover what my instructor does
<Minataku> me nods
* Minataku nods
<Minataku> >.<
<Aresilek> why isn't this vlc playing the dvds from autorun??? :-S
<dwidmann> raymond: google does though :)
<raymond> that was going to be my next stop
<raymond> there probably is a stupid simple way to do it,and probably says so in this book and i'm just not reading it correctly. overthinking it
<Aresilek> why is it that vlc will play fine in i enter "wxvlc -f dvd:///dev/scd0" into the terminal. but if I add it to autorun it doesn't work?
<dwidmann> Aresilek: not sure, I've been having the same problem
<Aresilek> :-O
<Aresilek> dwidmann: it's really weird isn't
<raymond> i'm retarded. all i need to do is echo the variables for the names in the proper porder and output it to a file (echo $LNAME $FNAME >> names.txt)
<Aresilek> dwidmann: obviously autorun does some different than the terminal run
<raymond> see overthinking the problem
<dwidmann> Aresilek: I'm having the same problem, except with DVDs that is, but the same problem none-the-less
<zarilion> Hey. How do i unmount a harddrive in terminal ?
<Aresilek> dwidmann: my problem is with dvds too, i should have mentions that :-S
<dwidmann> raymond, see the results of that first, it depends on the contents of the variables, are there more than one in the variables?
<Minataku> zarilion: "sudo umount <device or mount point>"
<raymond> well the whole script asks for your first and last name. then using read i store the first and last name in a variable ($FNAME for the first and $LNAME for the last name)
<dwidmann> Aresilek: yeah, it's weird, because it doens't have the same problem with kaffeine
<zarilion> Minataku: Thank you :)
<Minataku> zarilion: np
<dwidmann> raymond: ah, so I was overthinking the problem
<raymond> so was i
<raymond> knew it had to be something simple. he wouldnt have us doing anything too complicated
<raymond> thanks for your help though
<Darkrift411> ok
<Darkrift411> that killed my wifi
<Darkrift411> so im back to vista :(
<Darkrift411> i get claustrophobic with no internet access
<Darkkish_Box> well
<Darkkish_Box> linux problem sare gone
<Darkkish_Box> kinda bored.
<Darkrift411> fix mine
<Darkrift411> lol
<dwidmann> Darkrift411: perhaps you'd have better luck with a different wifi card?
<Darkrift411> well
<Darkrift411> this is a laptop
<Darkrift411> so short of $30
<Darkrift411> thats not easy to do
<Darkkish_Box> Darkrift411: try a USB wif card..
<Darkkish_Box> on second thought
<Darkkish_Box> i don't recommend that
<Darkrift411> i need ot find out how to fix what i just did
<Darkrift411> so at least i have slow internet
<Darkrift411> lol
<Darkrift411> i made a text file with the ndis errors on bootup
<Darkrift411> but its on teh linux partition
<Darkrift411> and i dont know how to get it in vista :(
<Darkkish_Box> uh
<Darkkish_Box> hold that thought
<dwidmann> Darkrift411: in all probablility you can't get to it in vista
<Darkkish_Box> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Darkrift411> figured
<Darkkish_Box> try that
<Darkrift411> maybe unblacklisting the old driver would work
<Darkrift411> problem is
<Darkrift411> i cant get to teh web pages that told me what i was doing now
<Darkrift411> lol
<jtt> Darkkish, use a live cd to xfer it to vista
<Darkkish_Box> hmm?
<sthompson> Can someone check a possible KDE bug? I'm not sure if this is a Kubuntu issue or a KDE issue
<sthompson> Copy an OpenOffice document to the desktop and see if it becomes transparent
<zarilion> Im having some problems with the NTFS Configuration tool, i mounted my other HDD in a new place just now but cant read it from my user, only root, when i try to change permissions it wont let me. Even in root. When i try to use NFTS config tool it just tells me that it cant do anything with the drive since its mounted somewhere else now :(
<apol> sthompson: I tried it some time ago, it happens
<sthompson> KDE or Kubuntu
<apol> kde
<jtt> sthompson, i also have had that problem
<apol> but you can send it to launchpad as well
<sthompson> I filed a bug report today and I didn't see any other bugs that matched. THANKS
<jtt> sthompson, kde or Kub  anyones guess
<sthompson> Well, if it happens on another distro then i'd say it's a KDE bug. Trying to determine if it's Kubuntu specific
<nepsmthng> does anybody has any idea about installing durpal on ubuntu
<nepsmthng> ?
<Darkrift411> damnit
<Darkrift411> im pissed
<Darkrift411> if i go back to kubuntu to try to fix it, im on my own with no internet
<Darkrift411> if i stay here where i have help, i cant try anything
<Aresilek> How is a program run differently in autorun, than in the shell?
<sthompson> I'll check the launchpad. Thanks!
<Darkrift411> i wish someone had created a package to install that would rix it
<Darkrift411> rix = fix
<nepsmthng> which wifi card do u have?
<sthompson> see ya.
<Darkrift411> its the broadcom
<Darkrift411> forgot model
<RawSewage> whats the command line to clear a playlist in Amarok
<zarilion> anyone know why i cant change permissions for a HDD ?
<nepsmthng> that always sucks
<nepsmthng> i had a trouble once
<Aresilek> How do I get it so kubuntu runs a command in the shell whenever a dvd is inserted?
<Darkrift411> i cant find the model of the chipset
<Darkkish> what is the best multi-im client?
<zarilion> i like kopete
<Darkkish> ew
<Darkkish> i don't :(
<nepsmthng>  ru using 7.04/
<zarilion> try gaim.. or what ever its called these days
<Dragnslcr> Repository still has Gaim 2.0beta
<zarilion> ok
<Darkkish> how can i update my repo for the newest gaim and the newest Thunderbird
<zarilion> check the web page of pedgin or what its called. not in deb yet, someone needs to make a .deb package of it first i guess
<Darkrift411> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/prodinfoCategory?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3340118&lang=en# <---- thats the laptop i have, but i cant find the wireless chipset model anywhere
<Dragnslcr> If they aren't in the repository, there's nothing you can do to change that
<Dragnslcr> Well, short of taking over as the maintainer
<Dragnslcr> You can install them manually if you really want to
<Darkkish> pidgin looks nice
<Dragnslcr> It's pretty good
<Darkkish> Dragnslcr: i hate installing things manually
<Darkkish> i have no idea how to do it properly
<Dragnslcr> Couple things it does better than Kopete, but Gaim's been around a lot longer
<Dragnslcr> I would guess that within a year or two Kopete will be as good as Pidgin, if not better
* Minataku yawns
<Minataku> Yeah, you have to get the debs from them and such
<Minataku> Because Ubuntu handles the repositories in a rather stupid manner
<Darkrift411> damnit
<Darkrift411> this sucks
<Aresilek> How do I get it so kubuntu runs a command in the shell whenever a dvd is inserted?
<Minataku> You know what else sucks? Vacuum cleaners.
<Darkrift411> and space!
<Darkrift411> space sucks hard
<sthompson>  oops
<Darkkish> http://shortbrain.org/vinc-files/debs/im/pidgin_2.0.0-1_i386.deb
<Darkkish> k now that i dl'd the deb
<Darkkish> what do i do?
<Darkrift411> another thing that bothers me, when i download the drivers from compaq, i get bcmwl6, but all the tutorials say use bcmwl5
<Darkrift411> :S :(
<Darkkish> wq
<Darkkish> ew*
<Darkkish> compaq >_>
<Aresilek> How do I get it so kubuntu runs a command in the shell whenever a dvd is inserted?
<Darkkish> what do i do with a deb file?
<Darkrift411> omfg dude
<Darkkish> oh
<Darkkish> nvm
<Darkkish> neat
<Darkkish> dude I'm new, don't be an ass lol
<Darkrift411> apparently nobody here knows
<Darkrift411> dont keep asking the same thing every 15 lines
<Darkrift411> either wait for a response or word it differently
<Darkrift411> not you Darkkish, im new too
<Darkrift411> lol
<Darkrift411> talking about the guy wanting autorun
<Darkkish> oh
<Darkkish> okay
<Darkkish> i thought you were going a little nuts on me there :p
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkrift411> i hate repeating questions like that
<Darkkish> hmm
<Darkkish> so there is no trick to installing a deb right? Just right click, install deb?
<eljefe> cole and Darkrift -sorry guys i got hung up, cannot work right now
<Darkrift411> not a problem eljefe
<eljefe> yes :)
<eljefe> ok bye
<Darkrift411> others have been helpfull
<Darkrift411> ty
<eljefe> cool
<Darkkish> i can't find it using katapault or my menu
<jtt> dpkg -i  filename.deb  installs  .deb pkg
<Darkkish> dpg: error
<jason_> has anyone used Envy to install nvidia/ati drivers before?
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: hey... did everything work with your wireles?
<Darkkish> nosrednaekim: that was Qb_Master's wireless and my current assumption is no not yet
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> nosrednaekim: I'm getting dpkg errors
<nosrednaekim> qb_master's?
<ray_> hello
<nosrednaekim> hello
<coffeefoam> <nosrednaekim>  where are you from
<Darkkish> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Aresilek> How do I get it so kubuntu runs a command in the shell whenever a dvd is inserted?
<nosrednaekim> coffeefoam: umm why?
<Darkkish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24527/ i get this when trying to do dpkg
<Darkrift411> ok, back to kubuntu to try some more crap
<Darkrift411> afk a bit
<coffeefoam> what is umm mean?
<coffeefoam> sorry i can't understant what you said, nosrednaekim.
<nosrednaekim> coffeefoam: why do you want to know?
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: you are trying to overwrite a file owned by GAIM I beleive... do you have GAIM installed?
<Darkkish> um yeah.
<Darkkish> should I uninstall it?
<coffeefoam> I am curious about you. If you don't tell with me , it dosen't matter. sorry
<nosrednaekim> coffeefoam: ok.. i'm in the USA.
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: yeah.
<coffeefoam> kubuntu is very clearly, I like it.
<nosrednaekim> coffeefoam: just wondering.
<Darkkish> nosrednaekim: still getting the error.
<coffeefoam> nosrednaekim i'm in the China
<Darkkish> um
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: look around for a "nm"
<coffeefoam>  do you work with ubuntu, nosrednaekim?
<nosrednaekim> coffeefoam: not really.
<Darkkish> nosrednaekim: how am i supposed to use dpkg?
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: "sudo dpkg -i <package  file>
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: I think there is a way to force though.
<Darkkish> oh.
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> i'm stupid
<nosrednaekim> i'm looking for where nm comes from.
<coffeefoam> you can "man dpkg", read this document for you
<Darkkish> no i know what my problem is
<Darkkish> thanks
<Darkkish> wait nope
<Darkkish> i was wrong
<coffeefoam> nosrednaekim, "no really" what thats mean?
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: where did you get this pidgin deb from?
<Darkkish> uh
<Darkkish> some website >_>
<Darkkish> i right clicked and tried installing
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: yeah.....what website?
<Darkkish> just in the menu
<Darkkish> idk if that worked or not
<nosrednaekim> coffeefoam: i'm not.
<Darkkish> nope it didn't
<Darkkish> okay
<Darkkish> http://www.letshaveadream.com/2007/05/16/pidgin-deb-package/
<coffeefoam> nosrednaekim, do you like perl?
<darkrift> when all else fails
<darkrift> go wired, go wired
<darkrift> its your birfday
<Darkkish2> right on :p
<darkrift> anyone here really good with ndiswrapper?
<darkrift> im still having a hell of a time
<Darkkish2> not at all
<Darkkish2> but
<Darkkish2> there is a gui  utility for it
<mike_> Beryl runs nice in Kubuntu
<darkrift> when i do ndiswrapper -l (list)
<Darkkish2> idk if it works
<darkrift> i get this
<darkrift> bcmwl6 : driver installed
<darkrift>         device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<Darkkish2> dude
<Darkkish2> use bwlcutter
<Darkkish2> or w/e it's called bcmcutter or something
<Darkkish2> it works way better
<darkrift> im guessing that means there is a second driver already loaded causing probs
<darkrift> fwcutter
<darkrift> and i tried it
<tuly> tt
<darkrift> my internet was limted to 10k
<Darkkish2> worked for me >_> after quiet a hard time
<Darkkish2> oh
<darkrift> and im on a 10mb connection
<darkrift> with 54mb wifi :S
<darkrift> bottleneck was definatly the drivers
<Darkkish2> your internet isn't that fast
<Darkkish2> lol
<darkrift> yes it is
<Darkkish2> orly?
<Darkkish2> have you ever downloaded something at >10mb/s
<nosrednaekim> darkrift: did you blacklist your bcm module?
<Darkkish> nosrednaekim: http://www.letshaveadream.com/2007/05/16/pidgin-deb-package/ that is the website
<nosrednaekim> darkrift: run this "lsmod | grep bcm"
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: well as you can see... this is his first debian package.
<Darkkish> what? lol
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: not very professional.. I wouldn't use it/
<Darkkish> oh
<Darkkish> yeah okay
<nosrednaekim> look around some more.. I saw one around somewhere.
<Darkkish2> i found a repo
<Darkkish2> should i try that?
<darkrift_> damnit
<darkrift_> friggen lag
<darkrift_> go for it
<darkrift_> you only live once
<Aresilek> dwidmann: if your still here I got it to work
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: where?
<coffeefoam> join
<Darkkish> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437239
<Darkkish> i don't know how to add the key thing
<dwidmann> Aresilek: ooooh, do tell
<Aresilek> the command i used was: wxvlc -f dvd:///dev/scd0 %u
<dwidmann> Darkkish: download the key, then "sudo apt-key add FILE"
<Aresilek> dwidmann:  the command i used was: wxvlc -f dvd:///dev/scd0 %u
<dwidmann> Aresilek: ah, so adding %u to the end made it work
<Aresilek> yup :-)
<dwidmann> Aresilek: thanks for the discovery, I owe you one :)
<Aresilek> dwidmann: i think vlc just ignores the extra arguments :-P
<dwidmann> Aresilek: hmm, might
<Aresilek> dwidmann: nah, u don't owe me anything :-)
<darkrift_> oh shit
<darkrift_> i just ran adept to upgrade all the upgradeable stuff
<darkrift_> and all of the suden i get a warning
<darkrift_> "Power manager" Your battery has been removed!
<darkrift_> power remaining 0%
* darkrift_ is running off battery, so i guess its a faulty error :S
<faidillinger> re
<darkrift_> ok
<darkrift_> so im still nowhere :(
<darkrift_> and now my battery isnt detected :)(0
<crackhead_25> question: how do i test my printer to see if it's working in its current setup on kubuntu? it was working yesterday, but now when i click print, it seems to send the signal, but the printer doesn't respond or print..
<crackhead_25> anyone know why that might be, as well?
<crackhead_25> was there a recent cups update or something which might have messed things up?
<crackhead_25> how could i roll back any changes of the last week in cups or something?
<darkrift_> ok
<darkrift_> who here knows how to completely remove a device
<darkrift_> and all its drivers
<Darkkish2> hey i like pidgen
<darkrift_> i wanna start all over with my wifi care
<darkrift_> card*
<stumpleit> I am having big problems getting my ATI radeon 1600 that is in my macbook pro to work, could someone maybe send me a link or some advice?
<jontec> dark_rift_: there should be a command with ndiswrapper to uninstall the module...
<jontec> dark_rift_: I installed my card with the ndiswrapper tarballs from the official site... (I try not to use the ones with ubuntu, though they could work fine)
<darkrift_> im talking more then just ndiswrapper
<darkrift_> i have fwcutter
<jontec> darkrift_: well, yeah, but this is a first step
<jontec> darkrift_: I have no idea what fwcutter is
<darkrift_> it takes the firmware from windows drivers
<darkrift_> it was on a few tuts
<stumpleit> I am having big problems getting my ATI radeon 1600 that is in my macbook pro to work, could someone maybe send me a link or some advice?
<jontec> hmm... I've never used it (obviously)... I think that you have to remove the kernel modules that were created for your card... but I can talk in that depth
<jontec> if no one else can help you here ask it in #ubuntu
<jontec> 'should be more people watching
<stumpleit> no one is answering there either lol
<intelikey> what when where ?
<jontec> T_T where is everyone!?! lol.
<jontec> yay!, that guy can probably help
<jontec> (intellikey)
<jontec> minus one 'l'
<intelikey> who how why ?
<jontec> intelikey:  <stumpleit> I am having big problems getting my ATI radeon 1600 that is in my macbook pro to work, could someone maybe send me a link or some advice?
<ace_suares> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jontec> intelikey:  <darkrift_> who here knows how to completely remove a device
<intelikey> 'dares a link ^
<crackhead_25> question: anyone know if there was a recent cups update??
<intelikey> darkrift_ remove a device ?     you can use modprobe -r to remove some modules...  you can power off and take the hardware out of the case      what do you mean "remove a device" ?
<Darkkish2> pidgen keeps like dying when i click.
<crackhead_25> question: anyone know how to roll back a recent adept update of cups which might have messed up my printing abilities??
<intelikey> crackhead_25 grep cups /var/log/dpkg*     should tell if there was an update
<intelikey> crackhead_25 you "wal-mart" to a recent version by installing the specific version...
<intelikey> errr   'roll back'
<stumpleit> okay i have another wierd problem when i start X my mouse moves all over the place by itself how can I fix that?
<compilerwriter> intelikey that was not fair.
<Dr_willis> it jumps around - then settles down?
<intelikey> that sounds like a driver/configuration issue on the mouse.
<intelikey> compilerwriter ?
<stumpleit> Dr_willis not its not settling down
<compilerwriter> Wal-Mart for roll-back.  What if crackhead had just finished a bowl?  He would have had no chance at figuring it out.
<Dr_willis> stumpleit,  i would have to guess that your device entry for the mouse in xorg.conf is incorrect then.
<intelikey> compilerwriter that's why i left the clue-by-four lying there.
<intelikey> figured it beet a troot
<intelikey> compilerwriter but if you're saying "don't play"  then just say "don't play" and i'll stop.
<billytwowilly> anybody wanna update the packages for gretl? They're pretty stale..
<gellioth> #el-bar-del-plug
<compilerwriter> no I am not saying don't play, but that one was a bit esoteric
<gellioth> #kubuntu-es
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> hehhe
* compilerwriter poors intelikey a glass of Glenaphroag 
<compilerwriter> cheers intelikey
<compilerwriter> night all
<intelikey> cheers      hehhe
<Darkkish> how do i switch between desktops with key commands?
<intelikey> is it ctrl+rrow key  ?
<intelikey> i think my a is dirty.
<intelikey> i have a dirty a     or a week pinky...
<Darkkish> not working for me
<intelikey> darkkish    well run khotkeys and see what it's set to
<Darkkish> guess it crashed
<Darkkish> ugh
<White_Lightning> Ok, so knetworkmanager is being a bitch. It won't list any wireless networks (I know that I'm connected, I'll get to that) and it won't let me change the manual stuff. By deleting the ESSID (for the millionth time) it finally connected to one of the local wireless networks here and I was able to log on. The problem is that A. I can't select the network I want B. It's not listing the networks that are in the building (and there are several) C. it
<White_Lightning> won't let me change settings the way it should and D. it's picking networks on it's own. Any ideas?
<White_Lightning> Ok, so knetworkmanager is being a bitch. It won't list any wireless networks (I know that I'm connected, I'll get to that) and it won't let me change the manual stuff. By deleting the ESSID (for the millionth time) it finally connected to one of the local wireless networks here and I was able to log on. The problem is that A. I can't select the network I want B. It's not listing the networks that are in the building (and there are several) C. it
<White_Lightning> won't let me change settings the way it should and D. it's picking networks on it's own. Any ideas?
<intelikey> !wifi | steve   best i can do is point you at this.
<ubotu> steve   best i can do is point you at this.: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> and don't repete
<savetheWorld> its becoming sentient!  Destroy it now before it becomes self aware!
<tzbishop> how can i install mplayerplug-in on firefox32 (ubuntu 64 amd)??
<White_Lightning> didn't mean to repeat I was copying it for the other chan
<darkrift> odd
<darkrift> i installed beryl
<intelikey> just a thought but have you tried switching channels and hitting the up arrow   in place of copy and paste ?
<darkrift> but its not loading :s
<darkrift> i can change settings and themes, but noithing happens
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<darkrift> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> well, one test would be to run something like >>> echo "$(:(){ :& ; };y)" <<< and see if it did.   it probably wont though...    and >>> grep -ie OOM /boot/config-`uname -r` <<< would much safer.
<intelikey> oooops  sorry channel.
<Tm_T> intelikey: :p
<intelikey> yeah too many things going on at one time...
* intelikey renices /me
<darkrift> anyone able to help me install teh nvidia driver ?
<intelikey> :(){ echo "$@" ; }
<intelikey> crap
<intelikey> darkrift did you look at the wiki ?
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<darkrift> ill mess around with it
<darkrift> worst comes to worst, i reinstall :)
* darkrift isnt scurrd
<intelikey> oh not for a vidio driver....
<intelikey> reinstall for that is so... "window'ish"
<darkrift> yeah... i wouldnt be able to fix it without help
<intelikey> worst case  you reload xorg
<darkrift> i couldnt know how to do that without step by step
<darkrift> and without x working
<darkrift> ...
<darkrift> i installed it with adept package mgr
<darkrift> says its installed
<darkrift> do i need a reboot now?
<darkrift> i installed nvidia-glx
<intelikey> without X working you use irssi  or  BitchX and come in here for help  :)
<darkrift> hrmmmm
<darkrift> thanx
<darkrift> thats good to knmow :)
<darkrift> if it crashes
<darkrift> how do i get to commadn line?
<intelikey> ah you run a glxconfig -enable   or something    and then reboot  ?
<intelikey> i'm not real sure.    i failed that class.  my card is not supported
<intelikey> a command line    konsole
<intelikey> !konsole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konsole - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darkrift> if x doesnt load though?
<darkrift> how do i boot to console without x
<intelikey> if x doesn't load you will be in a "console"    you don't "get a command line" you login.
<darkrift> i c
<darkrift> cool
<darkrift> here goes
<darkrift> wish me luck
<darkrift> lol
<darkrift> cmd not found
<darkrift> lol
<intelikey> to view the console/s now.   ctrl+alt+f1  or f2 or f3...6   alt+f7  to get back to your GUI
<darkrift> i should have RTFM
<darkrift> o enable the driver, run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<intelikey> that's it.
<intelikey> i had part of it right  :)
<darkrift> next q, how do you restart x without rebooting?
<darkrift> i know theres a way!
<darkrift> lol
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+backspace
<intelikey> hmmm should i have told him that was the express elevator ???
<darkrift> ugggg
<darkrift> my res is foooked
<darkrift> but it worked
<darkrift> i can see a difference  (not for the good soo far)
<intelikey> repost    ^^^ > hmmm should i have told him that was the express elevator ???
<darkrift> crap
<darkrift> now i lost my widescreen res
<darkrift> everything looks slightly blurry now too
<haiyah> hi i need help on rebuilding array on adaptec raid controller.. i got 5 harddisks of 500gb, but its in degraded mode.. i'm on linux but it just won't rebuild by itself
<haiyah>  even bought new harddisk and replace the one that is greyed out but it jus won't rebuild or no options to choose
<haiyah> i'm on ubuntu is there anything i can do
<dwidmann> intelikey: hehe, express elivator
<darkrift> oh crap
<darkrift> i ran beryl
<darkrift> it ran without white screen of death
<darkrift> but now my windows dont have title bars!
* darkrift hides from his laptop
<haiyah> what's ctrl-alt-esc ? how do i make the taskbar list out like in windows ctrl-alt-del ?
<jriachi> hello
<dwidmann> haiyah: ctrl + alt + escape = xkill, you get the skull and crossbones cursor and any app that you click dies.
<dwidmann> haiyah: to get the process list, press ctrl + escape (without alt)
<StErGi0s> hello.i have a theme *.kth how do i install it?
<intelikey> haiyah khotkeys can change those things if you want.
<intelikey> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<intelikey> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<jriachi> can you recommend me a good irc client?  i am using kvirc, but it has some bugs :S
<stdin> konversation
<stdin> it rocks
<intelikey> depends on your definition of "good"
<intelikey> i think bx is good
<jriachi> mmm.. gui and allowing connections to diferent servers
<ses1959_> question about cost to install power supply  I just wanted to know what it might cost to install a power supply labor?  I have the parts
<intelikey> ok Xbx  :)
<stdin> jriachi: konversation will do that
<jriachi__> i am testing konversation
<dwidmann> ses1959_: someone could charge whatever they wanted really, but it shouldn't be too much. Sure you don't wnat to do it yourself? It'd be relatively easy
<intelikey> ses1959_ i normally get about $10 us  for that.
<jriachi> yes, you are testing konversation, jriachi__
<stdin> talking to yourself? :p
<ses1959_> ok thank you i checked one place and it cost 159.00 plus parts for them
<jriachi__> :p
<intelikey> first sign of geekism stdin
<ses1959_> way over then
<jriachi__> i think i like konversation
* stdin always talks to himself 
<ses1959_> i work on the side and have beening trying to get a good cost table put together for repairs
<jriachi__> (i am not a geek!)
<jriachi> (yes, you are!)
<intelikey> second sign  talks too self about self...
* stdin is a geek!
* dwidmann never thought of himself as a geek, but it turns out he is one anyway
<stdin> a (not so sober) geek, so support is directed to intelikey
<intelikey> G thanks.
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> kvirc is no longer maintained anyway
<Liasno> can anyone help me when i start beryl-manager and try to switch to the beryl desktop i get the error checking for xcomposite exnteion : failed, how can I fix this I have a ATI Mobility Radeon X1600
<jriachi__> hmmm.. in konversation can i enter in "conference mode", i.e. not seeing the joins/parts/nick changes (or seeing them in a splited window)?
<intelikey> isn't there a fork?  something like  kirc ?
<stdin> not sure, I just know that kvirc is dead now
<stdin> besides konversation is much better
<darkrift> well
<jriachi__> hmmm... 4 months without changes in the SVN
<jriachi__> i found the option of no joins/parts/nick... no splited window.. but that is ok :)
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know how to get firefox working in vnc....i'm running kubuntu feisty
<intelikey> jriachi i think jriachi__  is talking to you again....
<jriachi__> :)
<darkrift> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dwidmann> secleinteer: hmm, I seem to have no trouble running apps in VNC via the programs krfb and krdc ...
<MilhousePunkRock> hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> I am desperately trying to enable mouse gestures for konqueror
<intelikey> in gshadow  " scanner:!:: "   what does "!"  do ?
<stdin> not a clue
<jriachi__> disables the login
<intelikey> seems to be options of "!,*,x"  and i don't see what ! does...
<intelikey> jriachi__ ?   groups don't login do they ?
<jriachi__> i think you can login into a group, but i dont know how
<jriachi__> man gpasswd
<intelikey> so the passwd is only used to join the group  hmmm learn something ever month.
<mikes1> i have the "cude" enabled in beryl,How can I add beryl pic to black sides of the cube?
<intelikey> used to be every day....   wonder what happened...
<MilhousePunkRock> mikes1: --> #beryl
<intelikey> or #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> affects
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> e
<Tm_T> intelikey: here, have some coffee
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> ty
<MilhousePunkRock> So what about my Konqueror mouse gestures now?
<MilhousePunkRock> Nevermind, I clicked "reset" instead of "apply" in system settings..
<eljefe> does anyone know how i can test/check my hardware
<eljefe> like a cron job or even just a program right now, or a /proc/* or /dev/* think i can cat?
<eljefe> other than dmesg
<intelikey> eljefe lshw  ?
<intelikey> eljefe not sure what you want.....  ?
<eljefe> will that give me current errors/issues?
<intelikey> no.
<intelikey> what do you want to test ?
<eljefe> i want to know if my computer has a problem since it sounds like a squeek is coming out
<intelikey> please don't say "the computer"
<eljefe> lol
<intelikey> :)
<darkrift> ok
<darkrift> as soon as i ran beryl again, they dissapeared
<crackhead_25> question: anyone know how to setup kubuntu to allow remote desktop sharing, i.e. my laptop connecting from another state to my desktop to see what's on the desktop?
<darkrift> erm, wrong chan
<eljefe> ok my computer has been making a lot of noise lately, so something is bad.  last night, my powersupply died, and i replaced it.  now i think the same sound is still present, so i want to see if some motherboard sensor notices anything.
<intelikey> crackhead_25 ssh vnc freenx
<darkrift> prob a cpu fan or your hd
<darkrift> 2 main things taht make noise in there
<intelikey> eljefe yeah fans.
<darkrift> dying fan can kill your cpu
<eljefe> :( thats what i want to test, if there are such tests...
<darkrift> check that fast
<darkrift> cause a dying fan can kill a psu too
<intelikey> fan is #1
<darkrift> open it and run it while its open
<darkrift> listen for the sound
<darkrift> pinpoint it
<hendaus_> sivaji: wb
<intelikey> and one can "touch the rotating fan and see if it quickly recovers it's speed or is slow and noisy"
<darkrift> be carefull though
<darkrift> fans these days can get quite mean
<darkrift> lol
<sivaji> hendaus_  what
<eljefe> i have tried, i cannot pinpoint it.  my back fan is noisy tho lately, but that seems to be a diferent noise
<hendaus_> sivaji:  please i need you urgent
<hendaus_> sivaji:  i am waiting you till to finish the java installation
<dwidmann> eljefe: try intelikeys test of touching the fan(s)
<eljefe> i did
<eljefe> spinning away
<intelikey> at any rate eljefe there are two types of rotating hardware.  fan and drive   fan is in open air (obviously) and normally the first to go.  some drives like a cdrom can spin in 1x mode and give some sounds  but not be at the point of failure yet.
<eljefe> intelikey: good point on the two types of rotating...
<eljefe> makes sense thats what i hear
<dwidmann> Thing about the hard drive failing is you could probably catch errors regarding the hard drives in dmesg
<eljefe> ok well, i believe the cpu fan to be ok, if for no other reason than i hope and one of the back case fans seems noisy otherwise.
<intelikey> insert cd and access it "causing it to spin up"  see if the sound changes.
<eljefe> ok..
<eljefe> anyone try the new SymphonyOS or the new MepisLite ?
<eljefe> ok no the sound didn't change
<eljefe> but sine i opened the case it seems to have diminished a lot
<eljefe> \since
<sivaji> hendaus_ i am playing chess here
<eljefe> sivaji: what do you need?
<hendaus_> sivaji:  please help me coz here is midnight and i have to done java coz i want to opena website support javas
<eljefe> what is a 'ISO-13346 "UDF"' filesystem, and wwhy doe this Vista RC2 disk have it and we don't???
<sivaji> hendaus_ ok i will come
<dwidmann> eljefe: UDF is the filesystem most DVDs use
<eljefe> i know but konqueror cannot open this?
<hendaus_> sivaji:  thanx
<dwidmann> eljefe: maybe it's not mounted properly
<eljefe> daaang
<intelikey> eljefe ok.  you can use a "stethiscope" on the hd to see if the sound is from there. if you don't have one use a straw...  or small rubber tubbing. but don't bust your ear drum in ignorance... :)
<eljefe> mmm maybe, but it autoopened with konqueror/hal
<sivaji> eljefe what do u need ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: you around
<eljefe> sivaji: nothing, sorry, thanks!
<dwidmann> eljefe: I've had lots of trouble with that in the past though
<dwidmann> eljefe: try mounting it manually first
<eljefe> k
<EtherBunny> uh.. not sure if anyone else has come across this, but for some reason mysqld starts when I come out of hibernation even though it wasn't running before.
<EtherBunny> anyone know where I would look to disable that?
<eljefe> same; a readme.txt file continging this:
<eljefe> This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system
<eljefe> that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification.
<eljefe> whatever, i just found it from work, it may not even function
<eljefe> don't much care
<intelikey> eljefe one other thing that just came to mind, concerning the deminishing of the sound.   make sure that no wire/cable can touch a fan.  that could cause a very light whine
<eljefe> ok i gotta go to bed
<eljefe> intelikey: yeah i looked for that last night, but thanks mate, good tips!
<intelikey> k
<hendaus_> sivaji2009:  did u got my message?
<eljefe> g'nite all
<intelikey> gday
<sivaji2009> come to yahoo ple
<sivaji2009> hendaus_
<hendaus_> sivaji2009:  maybe i have to register to talk with you
<hendaus_> ok
<sivaji2009> hendaus_ that day u came
<intelikey> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<hendaus_> sivaji2009:  ok
<dwidmann> night folks
<intelikey> gooday dwidmann
<hendaus_> sivaji2009:  i am on yahoo also
<EtherBunny> does anyone know why my mysqld starts when I come out of hibernation even though it was off before?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: slightly
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: if you're busy i can bother you at some other point
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: ok. maybe later if you're still awake. or you can just leave me a PM and I'll reply later
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: just let me know when you are free
<Jucato> oki dokie
<pulaski> hello
<modjo> hello
<modjo> ummmm i need some help
<pulaski> modjo: I run kubuntu feisty fawn and sometimes my sound does not work.
<pulaski> I have a SB Live! sound card and a microphone that works but none of my applications that provide sound do.
<modjo> i need help too
<pulaski> how do you need help? modjo
<modjo> because i dont know how drivers are installed on kubuntu
<pulaski> I can try ...hehe
<modjo> i mean, i dont even know how repositories work
<modjo> or what they used for
<pulaski> All I know is that as far as drivers go they are all there automatically
<modjo> i know, im a total noob (for now) but i dont know how to find a FAQ page
<modjo> then how can i test my wireless card?
<modjo> is the only thing so far  that doesnt work
<pulaski> as far as repositoryies go do this at the command line:
<pulaski> sudo apt-get update
<modjo> what do u use repositories for?
<pulaski> to get software and to update
<modjo> oww
<pulaski> when was the last time you updated?
<modjo> so, thats not for hardware
<modjo> mmm i havent update
<modjo> i just intalled kubuntu
<modjo> like 20 min ago
<Jucato> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jucato> modjo: ^^^^
<pulaski> from a disk?
<modjo> yes :D
<Jucato> pulaski: you don't need to go to the command line to use the repositories. that's what apps like Adept Manager or Add/Remove Programs are for :)
<modjo> im leaerning really fast
<pulaski> yes jucat you're right, there are many ways to use the repositories
<Jucato> modjo: basically, a repository is an online database/repository of apps, packages, etc., that have been compiled for and tested to work on a particular Linux distribution. in this case, Ubuntu
<amigosh> hi
<pulaski> try it modjo
<amigosh> helloooooooooooooo
<modjo> ok, so if i need to install a new driver is it supposed to happen automatically or by the use of repositories?
<pulaski> hi amigosh
<EtherBunny> does anybody now where I would go to disable mysql from starting when I resume from hibernate?
<amigosh> eh speak spanish
<amigosh> or inglish
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<modjo> yo hablo espa;ol
<modjo> hey creo que eso es facil :D
<agent32424> hi
<pulaski> modjo, your install should have recognized all hardware and provided appropriate drivers
<amigosh> ?????? que es facil
<amigosh> modjo
<pulaski> if you think you need a driver fire up adept
<pulaski> and search for one.
<modjo> pense que seria facil si hubiese gnete despeirta en el canal en epsa;ol
<modjo> pero nooooo
<Jucato> !es | amigosh
<jaydee> ei
<modjo> ok ok ok wait
<agent32424> agent22 hi!
<amigosh> porque que buscas o solo quieres platicar
<ubotu> amigosh: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<modjo> no
<flake> EtherBunny -you try Settings/System Admin/System Services  ?
<jaydee> psssssssttttttttttt
<modjo> amosh estoy buscando como probar mi tarjeta wireless
<pulaski> Jucato, have you experienced problems with sound using feist fawn?
<jaydee> no habla english???
<Jucato> pulaski: nope
<modjo> yes we do
<jaydee> hi der
<jaydee> wer u from
<pulaski> jucato: thanks anyway.
<amigosh> pues usa wiriless assitant
<jaydee> wer r u guys from
<modjo> donde estan esos assistants?
<EtherBunny> my mysqld is turned off in system services and it's not set to start on boot either
<Jucato> jaydee: this isn't a social chat room
<jaydee> grrrrrrrhhhhhhhhh
<agent32424> i'm from istanbul you?
<Jucato> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jaydee> i know
<Jucato> hm.. bot is slow...
<amigosh> en aplicaciones y te vas a la seccion de internet
<pulaski> modjo, I suggest you fire up adept anyway and click the update tab then apply the updates.
<modjo> its gonna take too long
<modjo> :(
<pulaski> modjo, a new install from disk is likely to need updating.
<amigosh> o como dice pulaski actualiza
<jaydee> jucato
<pulaski> with broadband it doesn't
<modjo> yes pulask and amigosh im updating
<jaydee> i hav a question
<Jucato> EtherBunny: I'm not sure, but I thought hibernate saves the state of your computer, including programs that were running before you hibernate. so if it's running before you hibernate, it would be run when you return
<amigosh> pero primeramente que version tienes
<amigosh> para saber mejor que repositorio nesesitas
<jaydee> reg about my pc
<EtherBunny> It's weird, this only happens with mysqld
<jaydee> help
<modjo> mmmm no se
<modjo> soy completisimamente nuevo en esto
<EtherBunny> I'm not sure where the resume scripts are..
<pulaski> amigosh ?
<amigosh> ok ok ok
<amigosh> what pulaski
<amigosh> ????
<monday> hus dat agent32424
<modjo> solo me gustaria tener la tarjeta wireless bien isntalada para empeszar a buscr mas agusto la demas informacion
<jussi01au> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<monday> hus dat agent32424
<flake> Ether - wildly guessing here, but could you have a server running that is linked to it
<monday> hus dat agent32424
<pulaski> o como dice pulaski actualiza.. in engles por favor...
<modjo> ok amigosh i think were being warned
<monday> hus dat agent32424
<modjo> maybe next time they're gonna kick us
<amigosh> ok in inglish
<Jucato> amigosh: English please
<amigosh> ok ok ok
<modjo> jajaja
<Jucato> (sorry lagging)
<modjo> ok let this finish updateing
<EtherBunny> flake: going through my processes and not seeing anything that would use mysql
<EtherBunny> also, mysqld does not start when I reboot, only if I come out of hibernate.
<flake> Ether - you have it as off on boot-up ?
<EtherBunny> yep
<rodrigo> quien sabe del canal en espaol de ubuntu
<rodrigo> ?
<Jucato> !es | rodrigo
<ubotu> rodrigo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hendaus_> sivaji2009:  where r u
<hendaus_> sivaji2009:  gnight dude
<hendaus_> goodnight all
<sivaji2009> hendaus_ ok
<hendaus_> sivaji2009:  talk to u later :))
<sivaji2009> ok
<makuseru> hi, im trying to install a package, and it says it depends on another package, so i install the other package and it says it depends on the package i first tried to install, so its just going in one big circle, how can i install either packages?
<intelikey> apt-get install -f
<makuseru> i did
<makuseru> i kinda figured it out, i got one package
<makuseru> but the other says its the newest, but the program im tryin to install says it requires somthing newer
<makuseru> !libxml2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxml2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivaji2009> use aptitude
<intelikey> !info libxml2
<ubotu> libxml2: GNOME XML library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.dfsg-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 742 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<intelikey> !info bash
<ubotu> bash: The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 3.2-0ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 806 kB, installed size 1916 kB
<makuseru> intelikey: it says "desmume depends on libxml2 (2.6.28): however: Version of libxml2 on system is 2.6.27.dfsg-1ubuntu3."
<intelikey> makuseru then i guess you'll have to look for the source and build it.     personally if it requires newer than the repos have i don't mess with it.
<intelikey> !find desmume
<ubotu> Found: desmume
<intelikey> !info desmume
<ubotu> desmume: Nintendo DS emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 305 kB, installed size 956 kB
<intelikey> makuseru why not use that one ?
<makuseru> never heard of it
<intelikey> <makuseru> intelikey: it says "desmume depends on libxml2 <<<<<
<makuseru> i mean i didnt know there was one in the repos
<intelikey> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<intelikey> that's not the message i wanted.
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<intelikey>                   ^
<makuseru> i got it now
<v0taguz> sudoman: o.O?
<Chani> is there a list of apt mirroirs somewhere? I want to switch to one that's a bit closer
<Chani> aha
<intelikey> Chani maybe on the site ?   ubuntu.com  ?
<intelikey> Chani what is "closer" ?
<Chani> intelikey: I found it on the ubuntu wiki
<Chani> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<intelikey> k
<modjo__> hello
<modjo__> sme again
<modjo> asd
<modjo> hello
<modjo> i got a question
<lazaruslupine> hey anyone know howto get Bluefish working w/ FTP in kubuntu? I've had it working before.
<lazaruslupine> in other WM's
<lazaruslupine> does gnome-volume-manager need to be running?
<jack-> lazaruslupine: you're likely to need the whole gnome-vfs stuff as well
<jack-> lazaruslupine: but i'd recommend to switch and get used to quanta instead
<jack-> its as nice as bluefish, and a true kde thing
<secret> Hey guys, i have 256kbs cable internet, but i am downloading a torrent at 45kbs? can someone help me setup ktorrent?
<jack-> you cant expect maxspeed from torrents
<jack-> seems like nobody told you the basics
<secret> ok so 45kbs is normal?
<jack-> yeah, actually pretty good
<secret> thanks for your help
<jack-> np
<Chani> um.
<Chani> attempting dist-upgrade, and..
<Chani> The following packages will be automatically REMOVED: apt-index-watcher libgd2-noxpm libvolumeid0 xserver-xorg-driver-all
<Chani> is it a bad thing that it wants to remove that?
<Chani> hmm, looks klike it could be ok
<c1|freaky> uwe@loopy2:~$ apt-cache search apt-index
<c1|freaky> uwe@loopy2:~$
<c1|freaky> the 2 libs will probably be upgraded
<intelikey> Chani i don't see anything that it would hurt
<Chani> yeah
<Chani> 1219 packages upgraded, 132 newly installed, 4 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Chani> ohboy
<Chani> where are .debs downloaded to? I got a bunch via sneakernet so that I don't have to spend forever downloading
<Jucato>  /var/cache/apt/archive/
<Chani> somewhre in /var iirc...
<Chani> ah
<jack-> no clue about apt? ;)
<Chani> thanks
<jack-> its ../archives btw
<intelikey>  /var/cache/apt/archives
<jack-> but he's right
<Chani> jack-: apt has to download things.
<Jucato> forgot an 's'...
<intelikey> sorry Jucato i'm lagging just a bit
<Jucato> I'm the one who forgot the 's'
<Chani> ohboy
<Chani> sudo: unable to execute /bin/cp: Argument list too long
<Chani> time to learn abotu xargs
<intelikey> yeah i hate those list limits...   mv and cp do that a lot for me.
<jack-> xargs owns
<jack-> you can even tell it how many chars/args on one line
<jack-> once you get used to it, you dont run into insufficient limits anymore at all
<intelikey> jack- hmmm yeah.  while and for loops work too
<jack-> sure :)
<jack-> but xargs is one of the tools i love most
<jack-> hehe
* intelikey probably uses cut the most
<jack-> np to smack a lot of sophisticated jobs into a pretty short bash line
<intelikey> seems to be in every other line i write.
<jack-> if you know how to use cut and xargs :)
<jack-> cut rules
<intelikey> dpkg -l | grep '^ii' | cut -d' ' -f3 > installed
<jack-> yup, simple task
<sparr> does kubuntu include a single-threaded gui ftp client?
<Jucato> Konqueror?
<Chani> single-threaded?
<Jucato> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<jack-> dpkg -L $@ |xargs file |fgrep 'Mach-O' |cut -f1 -d: |xargs otool -L 2> /dev/null |egrep -v ':$' |sort -u |sed  -e 's,[[:space:] ] +,,' \
<jack-> -e 's, .*,,'|xargs dpkg -S 2>/dev/null|cut -f1 -d:|sort -u|fgrep -vx "`tr ' ' '\n' <<<$*`"|xargs|sed -e 's; ;, ;g'
<jack-> intelikey: check this
<sparr> Jucato: sadly, no
<jack-> one of my most useful ones, and its just one line :)
<sparr> Chani: does everything in one ftp connection, instead of opening multiple
<jack-> kbear ist there too
<jack-> and iglooftp
<jack-> so many
<Jucato> I think kbear has been dropped
<sparr> wouldnt be so bad if konqueror didnt abort a long operation as soon as the server denied an extra connection
<jack-> sparr: want my 2 cents concerning "best ftp client ever"?
<jack-> use lftp inside konsole
<sparr> meh, ill just use ftp if i want command line
<jack-> or if you want fxp through a gui, use kasablanca
<jack-> lftp rocks :)
<jack-> really
<jack-> best client ever done, imo
<Chani> urgh. with all these disconnects it'll take forever for apt to get everything
<baudthief> I keep getting this when doing an apt-get update
<baudthief> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<baudthief> any ideas?
<Chani> baudthief: try downloading and unzipping it yourself, see what happens
<baudthief> Chani: appears to work, i've switched back to the australia mirror and it seems to work now
<dem4b> Hi, could someone recomend a program for trimming an audio file?
<Chani> I use sox, but it's sure as hell not userfriendly
<dem4b> Chani: are you aware of any alternatives?
<MilhousePunkRock> dem4b: What about audacity?
<dem4b> MilhousePunkRock: I'll try that one
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> how can i restart X, forcing a reread of xorg.conf, without rebooting?
<MaTiAz> KomiaPoika: Ctrl+alt+backspace
<Jucato> KomiaPoika: log out first, then what MaTiAz said
<KomiaPoika> okay, but why can't kubuntu 7.04 display on my laptop at 1280x800, like kubuntu 6.04 could? i just copied over my old xorg.conf. and after restarting, i don't get the normal 1280x800 display...
<KomiaPoika> 6.06*
<SilentDis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KomiaPoika> ok i found: 915resolution
<jussi01au> could someone give me the command to empty the trash from the command line?
<secret> anyone here too help?
<intelikey> maybe
<secret> would you know how I can get rid of the  toolbar on my firefox browser, it's a search toolbar thing
<secret> ?
<secret> I have the address bar, then next too it is a tool bar
<secret> you know?
<intelikey> no.    look in the pull down menu   if it's not there   i have no clue.
<secret> search bar i mean
<intelikey> i don't use ff    don't like it.
<secret> what do you use?
<intelikey> ff is however the default on ubuntu  so   you can ask in #ubuntu  if you want.
<secret> curious :D...
<intelikey> elinks
<secret> kubuntu
<secret> ok thanks
<intelikey> np.
<pag> jussi01au, something like rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/  maybe?
<intelikey> sudo that and it might work
<jussi01au> pag: thanks
<kraut> moin
<intelikey> kraut
<kraut> intelikey
<zerocool> HI
<intelikey> zerocool
<zerocool> Y?
<intelikey> anybody like bash scripts ?
<KomiaPoika> i  do
<KomiaPoika> scripts rock my world
<Jucato> I guess people in #bash (or is it ##bash ?)love those
<intelikey> #bash
<KomiaPoika> yes
<KomiaPoika> boy these guys are good
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37146   tell me what's wrong with that one
<KomiaPoika> if you ask nicely they help you out writing scripts worth two hours a consultant would charge
<intelikey> hehe yeah i started to try to learn perl,  went to  #perl and ask one simple Q  and got the  "pay us and we'll help, else get lost" spill     so i stuck with bash
<eagles0513875> how do i setup a mysql server
<intelikey> same kind of floks seem to hang in #debian too
<kumamoto> anyone use kate for developing apps
<intelikey> kumamoto i would think that most would use  kdevelop  or vim    seems to be the norm.
<intelikey> eagles0513875 i can point you at the infonode the bot has but that's all i can do there
<Jucato> although you'd be surprise at how many kde devs actually just use kate | emacs | vim :)
<Jucato> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ardchoille> kate rocks!
<ardchoille> I use it for everything
<intelikey> Jucato yes   vim   very common
<Jucato> I use kate for almost everything except what I don't use a text editor for :)
<kumamoto> I was just wondering if kate has the capabilities of editing a file while still on a remote server using say 'Open Url' sort of thing
<Jucato> kumamoto: um.. yes... using sftp:/ fish:/, etc
<Jucato> it's possible, not through the app, but through KDE"s kioslaves
<ardchoille> kumamoto: I use kate to edit files which are on my web hosts server, so I know it can do remote file editing via drag & drop.
<ewa> hello
<intelikey> that would be using  konqueror not kate    right ?
<Jucato> drag from konqi to kate? *shrugs*
<ardchoille> Ah, yes, intelikey.. I ftp to the location and then d&d files to kate
<kumamoto> don't know I haven't seen any sftp or fish protocol on my kate maybe I will have to install some modules for that right?
<Jucato> intelikey: yep, drag and drop :)
<Jucato> kumamoto: no
<Jucato> those protocols are available for all KDE apps
<Jucato> you just type it in the location bar of the File dialog
<ardchoille> kumamoto: just type the ftp address into konqueror file manager, then drag & drop the files into kate
<Jucato> kumamoto: or you can do ardchoille's way, which is easier
<ardchoille> I found that out by accident, actually.
<eagles0513875> that will work inteliey
<eagles0513875> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kumamoto> so going drag and drop both ways before and after editing
<Jucato> it does sound logical though... can't say why I haven't thought about it...
<Jucato> kumamoto: er no...
<ardchoille> kumamoto: Actually, you can just save the file in kate and it's taken care of.
<kumamoto> ok I guess I will play around with it some more and see if I can it to work the way I want it to work.
<Jucato> kumamoto: kioslaves, particularly sftp:/, ftp:/, fish:/ ,etc. allow you to access remote files as if they were local files.
<ardchoille> drag the file into kate, edit as needed, click File->Save ( in kate) and th file is saved on the remote server.
<intelikey> do you have to d&d or can you just click edit ?
<kumamoto> I know I have kioslaves installed but I will double check
<Jucato> well, depends on the file. if it's an .html file, it doesn't open in kate :)
<kumamoto> what no html in kate not good
<intelikey> can if you right click and select
<Jucato> kumamoto: I was replying to intelikey. not to you
<eagles0513875> !kioslaves
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kioslaves - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> intelikey: You can click edit too, yes
<Jucato> http://osdir.com/Article2159.phtml <--- short article about kioslaves
<intelikey> ardchoille KOLD !  :)
<kumamoto> sorry Jucato didn't mean to butt in
<intelikey> cold would be a little cooler than cool wouldn't  ?
<ardchoille> Jucato: Ah, thanks for that url
<ardchoille> intelikey: lol, sure :)
<Jucato> it's an old one though
<Jucato> other kioslaves to look into would be man:/, info:/, help:/ and apt:/ (only on Kubuntu) and sysinfo:/ (formerly only on suse)
<mattsqz> dear god, ubuntu has come a long way since version 5 ;)
<Jucato> with a 6-month release schedule? I'd be surprised if it didn't :)
<intelikey> would you believe it's possable to use  for Q in /dir/* ;do sleep 3 ;pastebin.script $Q ;done   the server doesn't se it as spam....   ?
<ardchoille> Jucato: Actually, I have installed a few service menus for konqueror, so I have some cool options in the "Actions" context menu and I have edited the file associations to add kate to the list of apps to open .html files. So, opening html files in kate from a remote server is easy.
<Jucato> ardchoille: I was saying that simple left-click on an .html file wouldn't open it in kate, at least not by default
<ardchoille> If anyone is interested in more service menu options:  http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=287
<Jucato> of course you can always mod, but that's not the default anyway
<ardchoille> Jucato: Af, true
<ardchoille> *Ah
<intelikey> Jucato right.  default action would be view in current window
<mike_> Greets, everyone...
<Jucato> :)
<MartyMcFly> is it possible to have gizmo or skype open while listening to music?
<mike_> Is there anything in my home folder that could possibly be hardware-dependent? I'm thinking of copying it from one machine to another, just wondering if this could cause any problems.
<MartyMcFly> I keep getting errors about audio devices not being available when I open gizmo or skype while listening to music
<Jucato> current window/tab *and* as a web page (using khtml), not an embedded katepart
<intelikey> mike_ no but it's all $UID dependant.
<intelikey> mike_ that is "if the UID is not the same on both systems you won't own it. if permissions are preserved....
<intelikey> thus you'll need to 'own your home' on that system"
<mike_> Ok... Am I best off copying over the network, as I presume copying from a CD wouldn't preserve read/write permissions?
<intelikey> mike depends on how you do that.  and as to network -vs- cd   depends on which you prefer.     you mentioned "a CD" so i'll assume it would fit there.   tar -czf backup-home.gtz ~/    <<< would preserve all permissions whether you use network or cd to move it.
<intelikey> Jucato who's the windy'ist now days ?    i've blabbered a lot in here     did i win ?
<KomiaPoika> what package do i need to install to let firefox access web video streams?
<Jucato> intelikey: wasn't really counting :)
<intelikey> Jucato talking about that page you pointed at the other day with the stats...
<mike_> intelikey: Thanks a LOT! That command will save me from a ton of grief in the future. Never thought of doing that, as obvious as it should've been.
* intelikey was thinking if he saw his nick as most talkative in the channel it might be insentive to leave now...
<intelikey> mike_ heh  yeah  it's the "should be obvious" ones that we always miss...    "if it was a snake it would bite you"  kind of thing....
<Jucato> intelikey: someone just showed me that page that day and completely forgot about it afterwards
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> Jucato and you show'd me and i did the same.
<intelikey> math script    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37247    just a front end for bc really.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37247   example:   math '(12^3 + 88) / 2'
<intelikey> (12^3 + 88) / 2 = 908
<intelikey> well i'm gone fellas     have a great big one today and a better one tomarrow.      and peace be with ya.
<mike_> KomiaPoika: I personally use "flashplugin-nonfree" from Trevino's repository, although I'm sure there are other, more "official" ways to get it.
<mike_> KomiaPoika: http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/index.html
<faidillinger> re
<mike_> KomiaPoika: Oh, streaming video. Err, umm... You would actually want "mozilla-mplayer", which I believe is also in Trevino's repository.
<Jucato> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31+main-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 477 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<Jucato> is in our own repositories
<KomiaPoika> mike_: yes, that fixed it, thanks
<mike_> No problem
<mike_> Sorry for the mix-up, Jucato. Been so long since I was only using the official reposositories. :-)
<mikkael> how do i remove a package with all its dependencies ? i installed ubuntustudio-desktop, and now i want to remove it and everything that got installed by this meta
<ardchoille> mikkael: sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove package
<mikkael> i did remove ubuntustudio-desktop, but if i do a apt-get auroremove it does remove npthing more :/
<KomiaPoika> how can i install vmware server
<ardchoille> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<KomiaPoika> workstation6 is not free :(
<nahema> hi enybudy know how to install a usb modem huawei smartax mt882?
<leotr> hi all! i installed oooqs package but it hangs my computer and there are many soffice.bin processes run...  how can i preload openoffice to make it launching faster?
<ilijavk> !help adept add CD-Rom as repositori
<ilijavk> !help adept
<ilijavk> !help adept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help adept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ilijavk> how to add cd-rom as to repositori list
<ilijavk> how to add cd-rom as to repositori list adept-menage repository ??
<ilijavk> Help please
<ilijavk> Kubuntu 6.06 how to add cd-rom to repository list: adept->menage_repository ??
<sivaji> ilijavk try #ubuntu
<sivaji> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<ilijavk> sivaji thanks
<sivaji> i cant play any online games because most of the games are shockwave based ple help me
<Jucato> ilijavk: try "sudo apt-cdrom add /media/cdrom" or /media/cdrom0 or /media/cdrom1, wherever the CD is mounted
<sivaji> i cant install shockwave ple help me
<Jucato> sivaji: try to install "flashplugin-nonfree"
<sivaji> Jucato ok
<miguel_> Hi
<sivaji> Jucato flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<Jucato> sivaji: ah ok... no idea anymore. try the link that the bot gave
<miguel_> Alquien puede ayudarme?
<ilijavk> <Jucato> ilijavk: try "sudo apt-cdrom add /media/cdrom" THANKS it works
<miguel_> Tengo un problema con virtual box no puedo restarurar la ventana despues de hacer un fullscreen
<^RiaN^> ilijavk: how to format a flash disk
<miguel_> anyone from spain?
<Jucato> !es | miguel_
<ubotu> miguel_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<^RiaN^> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<miguel_> ok, thanks
<ubuntu__> Hello can anybody hear me?
<sivaji> ubuntu__ ya
<Chani> why can't apt do merging of config files like gentoo's etc-update? anyone know hte name of the tool that does such merging?
<ubuntu__> um, I'm using live cd
<Jucato> Chani: afaik, apt automatically overwrites system config files. although it doesn't touch user config files
<^RiaN^> anybody here know how to format a removable drive
<Chani> Jucato: no, not if you've modified them.
<ubuntu__> And I i have the 32bit cd, it works fine, but I think my computer is 64-bit, and when i run 64-bit it doesn't display any graphics. Is there a way to be sure wheter computer is 32 or 64 bit?
<Chani> Jucato: I've got a modified config file, I want some stuff from my version and some from the new version and I see no good reason why I should have to save a copy of my old one and combine them manually.
<sivaji>  ubuntu__     uanme  -p
<ubuntu__> should i write "uanme -p" in terminal?
<Jucato> Chani: not an expert on apt, I'm afraid. you could try poking in #debian if you're brave enough :)
<sivaji> ubuntu__ yes
<ubuntu__> how do i start terminal in kubuntu (i only used ubuntu :p)
<sivaji>  alt+f2  then type konsole
<ubuntu__> found it :)
<Chani> Jucato: I'd rather try #gentoo first :)
<ubuntu__> uanme command not found :?
<Chani> uname
<Jucato> lol
<Chani> typo
<Jucato> good luck :)
<ubuntu__> it just says "unknown" ...
<sivaji> ubuntu__ sorry
<ubuntu__> should i use "sudo" first?
<sivaji>    ubuntu__  leave it i too got same output for that commnad  no
<ubuntu__> ok, but is my system 32bit if 32bit Live cd works fine?
<ubuntu__> since there is a bumpersticker on my computer saying "AMD 64 LIVE!"
<sivaji> ubuntu__ 64bit pc can support both 32bit and 64bit kubuntu
<ubuntu__> sivaji - oh....
<pepe__> anyone can give me an advice?
<pepe__> how to improve battery management!
<sivaji> ubuntu__ installing 32bit os in 64bit computer provides better performance for multimedia
<ubuntu__> interestin... what is the downside?
<ubuntu__> Can QTparted create NTFS drives, or can GParted? or has evil MS copyrighted does?
<Chani> #gentoo wins
<Chani> linux can barely read NTFS. the drivers for kinda-sorta writing bits of things are not considered stable
<Chani> ubuntu__: basically, don't use NTFS. it must be nasty if people still ahven't figured out how to read it
<Chani> er. s/read/write
<ubuntu__> Chanie - ntfs write and read is stable, check ntfs-3g
<sivaji> Chani ya u can read and write
<Chani> really?
<ubuntu__> yes
<Chani> guess I haven't paid attention for a few years
<ubuntu__> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Chani> so if it's stable, why's it not being used by default?
<Chani> pepe__: are you using an intel processor?
<ubuntu__> hmmm... I'm not sure if it is legal for the Open source community to create them, since maybe M$ have copyrighted them or something (just guess)
<faidillinger> ntfs sucks
<ubuntu__> yea, that too
<faidillinger> ;)
<Chani> ubuntu__: patents
<sivaji> is there any way to access ext2 partition in windows
<faidillinger> yes
<sivaji> faidillinger how?
<sercik_> hi smb4k has inseterd eroor in my sudoers file, and now i can't use sudo anymore! i'm not good in sudoers syntax someone can send me a sudoers file?
<faidillinger> by installing the ext2 driver
<ubuntu__> what about ext3?
<Jucato> yes
<ubuntu__> how?
<faidillinger> sivaji: visit www.fs-driver.org/
<sercik_> jucato Hi!
<Jucato> hi!
<sercik_> can you send me your soduers?
<faidillinger> ubuntu_ : i think you can even mount an ext3 partition in windows, since it should be readable as an ext2
<sercik_> sudoers
<sercik_> Jucato: or i can send mine and you can correct errors?
<poseidon> hello
<elbing> with jackd in realtime mode, I need lowlatency kernel or there is another way?
<Jucato> sercik_: sudoers file? hold on
<sercik_> i can't read it!
<sercik_> yes please!
<Jucato> sercik_: what do you mean?
<faidillinger> u need to be root sercik_ to read it
<sercik_> smb4k have damadeg my sudoers file
<sercik_> and now i can't anymore become root
<sercik_> because of a syntax error
<sercik_> but i'm not good with syntax :)
<pepe__> Chani: yep, using centrino one!
<faidillinger> sercik, you probably cant sudo anymore, or even su, but i doubt you cannot login as root anymore.
<ubuntu__> so, can vista use that read ext3 drivers 2?
<Jucato> sercik_: not even through booting to Recovery Mode in GRUB?
<sercik_> if someone can send me sudoers file.. i start with failsafe and overwrite
<sivaji>  how to format a pen drive in kubuntu
<Chani> pepe__: google for a program called powertop
<pepe__> thx!
<ubuntu__> sivaji - open drive? a mounted drive? unmount it first :p
<elbing> ubuntu_: you can try "XP compatibility mode"
<Jucato> sercik_: http://rafb.net/p/njfGXU83.html
<sercik_> jucato i need to correct errors in sudoers file!
<sercik_> ah ok!
<Chani> sivaji: what exactly do you mean by format?
<elbing> but life is too complicated with vista
<sercik_> thank you now i will restart and correct error! thank you jucato!
<Jucato> sercik_: good luck
<Jucato> sercik_: remember to use visudo to edit /etc/sudoers
<sivaji> Chani formatting means erasing the files and folder ,defining partition
<Jucato> eek too late
<Chani> sivaji: for editing partitions I use cfdisk. for creating the filesystems on new partitions, it depends on what type you want (fat, ext3, etc)
<tahsin> can anyone teach me how to get beryl ?
<Chani> sivaji: for a usb disk, you probably want fat32.. I can't remember the name of the tool for formatting that. probably starts with mk and ends with fs
<makuseru> whats the command to run an executable in the terminal?
<Jucato> !beryl | tahsin
<ubotu> tahsin: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> makuseru: what kind of executable?
<makuseru> it just says executable
<Dragnslcr> makuseru- usually by just typing the name
<Jucato> (well, that depends on where the executable is, what kind it is, etc)
<Dragnslcr> If you're in the same directory, you probably need to use ./name
<makuseru> its not an installed program though, its somthing i just downloaded
<Dragnslcr> That doesn't change how you run executables
<sercik> solced!!
<Jucato> usually, as Dragnslcr said, you use ./executable_name
<sercik> solved! thanks!
<Jucato> sercik: kool
<sercik> was simple
<sercik> it is possible to put my backgrounds on kdm login?
<sercik> kdm login uses the original backgrounf of kubuntu!
<sercik> where are located? kdm themes??
<sercik> i can create myself
<makuseru> sercik: what is your native language?
<sivaji> what is the command to list all partition
<sercik> italian!
<sercik> my english is very bad??
<elbing> not really, mine is worse :p
<sercik> makuseru: ??
<elbing> (spain)
<makuseru> sercik: no its not bad, i was just curious
<sercik> and yours?
<makuseru> america
<makuseru> i could just tell english wasnt your native language
<sercik> i have found the folder myself!
<makuseru> !zlib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zlib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sercik> hey!
<sivaji> sercik press alt+f2 and type kcontrol
<sercik> no no i want to create myself
<sercik> because i want to put my wallpapers
<makuseru> google how to make KDM themes
<Chani> I've got an annoying minor problem with my dist-upgrade
<Chani>   linux-386: Depends: linux-image-386 (= 2.6.20.15.14) but 2.6.20.16.28.1 is installed.
<Chani> also,  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-386 depends on linux-image-2.6.20-15-386; however: Package linux-image-2.6.20-15-386 is not configured yet.
<Chani> but that might be because I messed up grub
<Chani> I don't want kubuntu handing grub stuff anyways
<JuJuBee> anybody know which file stores the mac address of network adapters ?
<ubuntu__> if i run live cd, can i get fdisk workinng on Kubuntu?
<JuJuBee> After dd, I need to fix .
<Chani> JuJuBee: no, I usualy read them from ifconfig
<ubuntu__> "Adept Manager" is synaptic but for Kubuntu right?
<Chani> ubuntu__: yeah
<JuJuBee> my adapters are incorrect, ra2 & ra3 instead of ra0 and ra1...
<Chani> um, I dunno if the livecd includes fdisk
<nosrednaekim> Chani: install linux-resicted-modules -2.6.20.16
<JuJuBee> I just did a dd and I think the mac address is stored in a file somewhere..
<KomiaPoika> is the howto at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120091 applicable to 7.04?
<Chani> I've always used a knoppix livecd for partitioning
<JuJuBee> I seem to recall an issue like this last year, but cant rememver how I fixed it.
<Chani> nosrednaekim: iirc that's one of the ones that fails because of similar errors
<nosrednaekim> Chani: thats odd...
<nosrednaekim> is everything working correctly?
<sivaji> !drm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivaji> JuJuBee  u r system is alright ?
<JuJuBee> Reinstalled everything.  Now I am cloning the HD for the other 6 workstations...
<Chani> nosrednaekim: http://pastebin.ca/547441
<Chani> I wouldn't know if it's working, I haven't copied anything into the real boot partition yet
<JuJuBee> I need to change the wireless adapters somehow.... They are set wrong (due to cloning I think.)  I think the MAC address is stored in a file somewhere.
<Chani> kubuntu gets its own little sandbox because I don't like the way it does grub
<nosrednaekim> wait... are you in chroot?
<Chani> no
<Chani> but my proper /boot is unmounted
<nosrednaekim> its because It can't see your grub.
<sc0tch> Is it me or is the wireless configuration and the default network managers in Kubuntu 7.04 still totally lacking. No WPA as far as I can tell. (tried both the installed knetwork manager and wireless assistant).
<Chani> yes. I don't want kubuntu touching my MBR
<Chani> but I don't know of a nice way of telling it to leave it alone
<Chani> so I just kinda broke it :)
<nosrednaekim> sc0tch: knetwork manager can  do WPA
<Chani> maybe if I replaced the grub command with something that doesn't do anything
<nosrednaekim> Chani: well.. it ain't borke..
<nosrednaekim> Chani: lol.. now that  might mess things up..
<nosrednaekim> why don't you like kubuntu's grub? what does it do different?
<Chani> it changed a ton of things when I upgraded to edgy
<Chani> put in some UUID stuff that broke hibernation
<Chani> I think there was something else, but I've forgotten now
<Chani> basically I want gentoo to be in charge of grub. I trust it more
<sc0tch> nosrednaekim: hmm, could it be adpatoer/driver issue, have knetwork running with dlinkG122 USB g adaptor, only lists WEP as encryption option, (also signal stregnth is only one bar being 5 feet for AP.) (Wireless assistant at least shows 5 starts for strength, and Windows works normally with excellent signal strength)
<nosrednaekim> sc0tch: ah...are you using ndiswrapper
<Chani> heh. as to the unmet dependencies, I ran it a few more times. got everything but the kernel sorted out, then it wanted to downgrade one thing, then it decided to remove the other and re-upgrade
<ubuntu__> can someone help me install kubuntu? im on live cd
<nosrednaekim> Chani: gotcha..... umm... lets see... everytime you mess with the grub, chroot into gentoo and redo the grub install there.
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: sure
<ubuntu__> ok, the thing is, im in partition managin part, i made a root disk, how do i create a switch-disk?
<Chani> haha
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: do you have windows on this computer?
<Chani> nosrednaekim: that's be silly.
<ubuntu__> I have windows vista in this computer too
<nosrednaekim> Chani: I know...
<Chani> nosrednaekim: I'm going to hack it so it doesn't run hte update-grub script instead] 
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: a switch disk?
<ubuntu__> I dont know english name :p, its the one that they recommend to be at lest 256 MB
<Chani> yay! it's blissfully ignorant :)
<ubuntu__> so, which location should that disk be?
<ubuntu__> i siad that main drive is "/", but how do i do the other one?
<sc0tch> nosrednaekim: does not appear to be, dmesg reports using a (generic) rt25 usb driver. I'm going to compile and install the serialmonkey drivers I use on another distro and try those.
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> can anyone think of a reason why ~/.bash_aliases isn't parsed here in konsole?
<sc0tch> DexterF, it's commented out in .bashrc
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu
<ubuntu__> yes?
<JuJuBee> I  need to report a bug with NIS in kubuntu, where/how do I do that?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: ah yeah... swap.
<ubuntu__> oh right
<ubuntu__> where should i say it lies?
<nosrednaekim> make a new partition at the end of your disk.
<ubuntu__> why the end?
<ubuntu__> ok ive done apartition
<ubuntu__>  what now?
<nosrednaekim> now assign it to swap.
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: it really can be anywhere
<ubuntu__> how do i asign to swap?
<ubuntu__> is it "/tmp"
<ubuntu__> ?
<yaman> hi guys any one knows how can i increase the wifi range by changing options ?
<Hirvinen> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<White_Lightning> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<White_Lightning> check there yaman
<yaman> White_Lightning: thanx
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: no.... its called "swap" it doesn't have a partiton name
<gianluca> ciao a tutti
<ubuntu__> it says destination has to start with "/"
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: hmmmm... when you made the new partition... it said what to format the partiton as. make it swap.
<Chani> hmm. I guess it's time for me to reboot and see what breaks
<ubuntu__> oh.....
<ubuntu__> thanks!
<nosrednaekim> Chani: lol
<laz_> hellooooooooooooo
<nosrednaekim> laz_: helo
<Jucato> so many o's....
<lu> por ahi anda todoesverso?
<_4strO> !es | lu
<ubotu> lu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lu> thaks...
<_4strO> ;)
<lu> sorry... thanks
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: yeah.. and then he just disappears
<nosrednaekim> >_>
<Jucato> :)
* nosrednaekim goes back to learning pyqt4
<lu> anydoby knows the channel of Argentine?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<lu> I seeking todoesverso? How I find him?
<nosrednaekim> lu: is that a special language?
<nosrednaekim> Morn'
<lu> hahahah, I'm not good in English?
<nosrednaekim> lu: do you have a registered mickname?
<nosrednaekim> *nickname
<lu> thanks!
<lu> *nickname todoesverso
<lu> ups!
<nosrednaekim> lu: are you registered?
<lu> mmmhhh
<lu> i think... i'm a super newbie... ja
<ubuntu__> its installed now :), thanks all who did help me, and thanks all other in (K)Ubuntu community :)
<lu> what must i do?
<lu> i'm just installed kubuntu studio... my fist experience in linux
<lu> is that ok?
<lu> what follows?
<nosrednaekim> lu: restart? into linux..
<lu> restart? you mean shut down and login in linux?
<jtmoney> anyone know why i'm getting this bug? look at the text for the openoffice shortcut -- http://jtmoney.biatches.org/bug.jpg
<BluesKaj> oilchange ..bbl
<backpro> hhelo guys !!
<backpro> hello
<nosrednaekim> backpro: hi
<backpro> i have problem with apache server/ :S
<backpro> when i go to konsole
<backpro> and type apachectl status
<backpro> i find
<backpro>                                    Not Found
<backpro>    The requested URL /server-status was not found on this server.
<backpro> what to do plz !!
<jtmoney> no one? :(
<nosrednaekim> backpro: go to #apache
<nosrednaekim> jtmoney: the shadow?
<korobase> Any english studying software in LINUX?
<jtmoney> nosrednaekim: yes
<arash> guys, I'm formerly known as "ubuntu__" I've installed now
<sivaji> korobase apt-cache search education
<arash> Why can't I increase my screen to 1920*1200, I know that Vista cna do it :-/
<Daisuke_Ido> you just need to reconfigure xorg
<nosrednaekim> arash: ok cool... you in your actual linux install?
<nosrednaekim> arash: you need the proprietary drivers.
<jtmoney> nosrednaekim: any idea what causes that shadow thing?
<arash> I can't do it in "systemoptions"
<Daisuke_Ido> and saying "vista can do it" is like saying "my cousin with downs syndrome can do it"  it may be true, but it certainly isn't elegant.
<jtmoney> Daisuke_Ido: hah
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm going back to bed now :)
<jtmoney> vista is absolute garbage... any to think i paid to upgrade my free professional version to ultimate
<nosrednaekim> arash: do you have an nvidia card or an ATI one?
<arash> I dont know :(
<arash> Can I find out somehow?
<glauco1> hi
<sercik> would be good to execute a command as root without using the konsole
<glauco1> I need some help
<glauco1> I ave deleted some files on my kubuntu
<sercik> for example right: mouse button --> execuste as root
<sercik> for example right: mouse button --> execute as root
<glauco1> but no free space it's make?
<gentoofan23> arash: Do "sudo lspci" and look for nvidia/ati
<glauco1> what i must do?
<jtmoney> or, lspci | grep nvidia
<jtmoney> glauco1: which files?
<glauco1> a tar
<arash> almost every line says "nvidia"
<jtmoney> so there you go
<jtmoney> you're lucky, btw
<gentoofan23> Well, look for "Graphics" and if it says "nvidia" on that line you are ok.
<jtmoney> i have ati and it's pretty crappy
<jtmoney> the driver support that is
<gentoofan23> jtmoney: He might have an ATI and anvidia motherboard
<Breetai> Kde broke, you have to hold a key down for a LONG time to get a keypress, the repeat rate seems fine after that. Anyone have any ideas?
<glauco1> ?
<arash> I dont find graphics line
<nosrednaekim> arash: what is your native language?
<arash> Swedish on my ubuntu, though i learned Persian first
<glauco1> boy i have delete a tar file with "canc"
<glauco1> but the space on hard disk is the same
<nosrednaekim> arash: if you are more comfortable with either of those languages... you might want to go to their channels.
<glauco1> the trash is empty
<arash> nosrednaekim, lol, I'm sure noone is activ their
<glauco1> nobody can help me?
<gentoofan23> arash: Could you post your output from "lspci" on pastebin?
<nosrednaekim> arash: true
<arash> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<glauco1> ??
<arash> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24573/
<arash> glauco1, are you using ntfs-3g?
<glauco1> yes
<gentoofan23> arash: You have nvidia
<gentoofan23> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0193 (rev a2)
<arash> go to the folder where all the first stage files lies, press ctrl+h, go to .trash~username, they lies there
<glauco1> ok wait
<arash> gentoofan23 , so, any chanche I can make my screen be showing 1920*1200?
<gentoofan23> arash: Possibly, you need to install the nvidia drivers
<gentoofan23> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gentoofan23> arash: ^^
<arash> glauco1 - did it work?
<glauco1> arash- no
<arash> hmm
<arash> the thing is, it is hidden, in nautilus it is ctrl+h, try to find some way to see hidden files in KDE explorer
<glauco1> i have konqueror
<glauco1> ctrl+h don't have any effects
<glauco1> i have make a search of file that i have delete
<glauco1> but it isnt
<JuJuBee> what is the command line for downloading linux headers?
<yRoR> Hi, any idea how do we set the java environement  variable JAVA_HOME ??
<arash> glauco1  I'm not used to KDE, but you havce to make it show hidden files somehow
<arash> I think it might be ctrl+f
<glauco1> i try
<JuJuBee> glauco1 go to view menu "show hidden files"
<Jucato> JuJuBee: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-(whatever version you need)
<JuJuBee> how do I use uname -3
<JuJuBee> -r
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<JuJuBee> Thanks...
<Jucato> or better yet, just install linux-headers-generic
<JuJuBee> Thought I needed my version #
<arash> glauco1 , got it working?
<glauco1> i'm tryng
<glauco1> i'm not very fast
<glauco1> in wich folder i must press ctrl+h
<glauco1> ?
<arash> it shouldnt be hard really, go to where you have mounted your ntfs drive, press view and take show hidden files.
<arash> You should not press ctrl+h
<arash> i was mistaken
<glauco1> ok
* rouzic_ est ausente: Ausente por ahora.
<arash> glauco1 , got it working :)?
<glauco1> i still not found the hidden file
<glauco1> it's incredible...I know
<arash> its name is .trash~something I think
<arash> the "show hidden files" is checked right?
<glauco1> yes
<arash> ok, in which folder are you now?
<glauco1> in /home/
<arash> where lied the file that you deleted?
<glauco1> in /home/lib/dccrecv
<arash> hmmm...
<arash> I always thoought you hade deleted something from /media/hdx/blabla/, thn then hidden folder should be in /media/hdx/
<arash> but in this case I'm as confused
<glauco1>  aaaaaaah
<glauco1> no :)
<arash> but your root is a ntfs?
<glauco1> yes
<glauco1> maybe the problem is that I use conqueror?
<glauco1> konqueror
<arash> hmm, that might be it, perhaps the hidden folder .trash lies in "/" ,but I don't know
<arash> Nah, it's pretty unlikely it's  konqueror fault
<KomiaPoika> whats openoffice package name for ubuntu? apt-get install openoffice.org only installs a 27kb archive!
<glauco1> i've also searched the /.trash folder, but nothing
<arash> komiapoika , why can u use "add/remove" programs?
<KomiaPoika> arash: where?
<KomiaPoika> oh, kde menu
<alesan> hi what is the preferred way to install vmware?
<arash> koomiapoika , i think it lies in "office" in the GNU
<glauco1> arash
<arash> yes?
<glauco1> i now view the hidden files
<glauco1> where is the .trash directory?
<arash> I don't know, I've only had the same issue for a mounted ntfs, not a root ntfs...
<arash> GUI*******
<arash> lol
<glauco1> ok
<arash> bye...
<glauco1> bye
<glauco1> tanks
<jakub_> hi all, please help: I cannot logn - my X says: cannot write to /tmp
<jakub_> I tried aptitude autoclean which saved some 7MB on /
<Chani> goddamnit, is guidance-power-manager undead or something? it just. won't. die!
<_Ahti> exit
<Jucato> Chani: how won't it die?
<Chani> I had finally gotten rid of it last week in edgy, and the dist upgrade brought it back
<Chani> also, my clock vanished, and now that I've briought it back the settings are all gone
<Chani> at least it doesn't go zombie when I quit it now
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> Chani: check /usr/share/autostart if the .desktop file is still there
<KomiaPoika> is openoffice broken on kubuntu 7.04??
<Chani> yeah, I re-killed the .desktop file
<Chani> now I need to find my old clock rc file in the backup
<Jucato> ~/.kde/share/config/ ?
<Jucato> clock_panelapplet*
<glauco1> arash
<glauco1> !
<glauco1> i've solved
<glauco1> the directory is /home/lib/.local/share/Trash
<Chani> Jucato: there are too many files in the config folder, that's the problem
<Jucato> too many files with the same starting name? clock_panelapplet
<Chani> no.. no file like that at all
<Chani> :(
<drrngrvy> hi all
<drrngrvy> my wired internet connection (through a Netgear wireless router) seems to be VERY dodgy after the upgrade from ubuntu 6.10 -> 7.04
<drrngrvy> is knetworkmanager known to be unstable?
<selim> selam gobeller
<KomiaPoika> can anyone install openoffice in kubuntu 7.04 using apt-get or aptitude ??
<Kozzi> hello
<Kozzi> How come everytime I right click( notebook) Konqueror goes back to previous folder ?
<Kozzi> is there a way to fix it ?
<Jucato> Kozzi: try to check this setting: Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Web Behavior -> Right-click goes back in history
<Kozzi> now it crashed :8
<Kozzi> it works now :), thnx again Jucato
<KomiaPoika> can anyone install openoffice in kubuntu 7.04
<Jucato> KomiaPoika: it should be installed by default
<dazjorz> Hi
<KomiaPoika> Jucato: all is installed by default is a link to the website...
<Jucato> huh?
<JuJuBee> I can't seem to get vmserver installed on feisty.  Cant get past the building vmmon error.  Even using the any-any patch.
<dazjorz> I installed Ubuntu (not kubuntu) and I just installed the 'kde' package and all of the dependencies, so I (think I) effectively changed the system to kubuntu - but it still starts gdm, not kdm. How do I change this?
<dazjorz> I remember it had something to do with reconfiguring x-window-system, but that package wasn't even installed...
<ahurst> dazjorz - have you installed kubuntu-desktop?
<dazjorz> ahurst: Oh, no, I didn't, doing that now
<bipolar> dazjorz: you need to installl kubuntu-desktop, iirc
<ahurst> :)
<Jucato> well yes and no...
<KomiaPoika> Jucato: /usr/bin/openoffice.org opens a konqueror to www.openoffice.org
<Jucato> KomiaPoika: that's trange
<Jucato> strange
<KomiaPoika> i'm trying manual install described at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398074
<dazjorz> Uhh
<dazjorz> Looks like de.archive.ubuntu.com is quite slow, I'd like to use netselect-apt to choose the fastest server, but it downloads the list of Debian mirrors
<dazjorz> is there a similar mirrors_full file for Ubuntu / Kubuntu ?
<jhutchins> dazjorz: As far as I know there is no mechanism to select a specifc server.
<dazjorz> jhutchins: There's netselect, but I need a mirrors list like Debians'
<jhutchins> dazjorz: It automatically cycles through the list until it hits a server that replies.
<jhutchins> dazjorz: If you're in console mode, you may be able to hit Ctrl-C and prod it to try the next server.
<ahurst> eurm, if you go to Software Sources in Administartion ( I think) you can change the server in there
<ahurst> I think
<Kefkachu> Heya, Jucato, what's up
<Kefkachu> Oh, damn disconnection
<Kefkachu> brb
<dazjorz> jhutchins: Is there a mirrors list formatted like Debians' mirrors_full ?
<Minataku> Nvm
<Jucato> heh :)
<jhutchins> dazjorz: Dunno, I don't run debian.
<Minataku> I forgot, I have my alternate registered here
<dazjorz> jhutchins: Just to make sure, I know what netselect is and does and you don't need to tell me what ctrl+c does.
<dazjorz> jhutchins: Heh, if it wasn't a (k)ubuntu question, I wouldn't ask it here, now would I ?
<jhutchins> dazjorz: Well, guess you don't need my help then.  Bye!
<dazjorz> jhutchins: :)
<dazjorz> jhutchins: it wasn't meant bad
<dazjorz> jhutchins: It was just to make sure you know my level, so we can talk accordingly
<dazjorz> jhutchins: Do you know netselect-apt?
<dazjorz> jhutchins: I was pleased to know the Ubuntu repositories have the netselect-apt package too, but not so pleased when I saw it did *exactly* the same as in Debian: download the *debian* mirrors list while I want to have the Ubuntu mirrors list
<dazjorz> jhutchins: do you know of any Ubuntu mirrors list?
<Kozzi> How can I create a shortcut of HDDs to Desktop ?
<KomiaPoika> if that procedure to install openoffice doesn't, work, then kubuntu 7.04 is the windows vista of linux
<dazjorz> Kozzi: I think they are created automatically if you mount a volume
<Dr_willis> i always want to remove openoffice. :)
<ahurst> dazjorz - if you go to "Software Sources" -> "Download from:" -> "Other..." there's a list in there
<dazjorz> KomiaPoika: I'm sorry? The CPU, memory and disk space hogger of Linux?
<Kozzi> dazjorz:  no here isn't :( , only in media directory
<dazjorz> ahurst: Thanks, I'll take a look
<Kozzi> *there
<dazjorz> Kozzi: Oh, I always mount volumes in media
<Kozzi> dazjorz: yeah I just want a shortcut of them on the desktop
<dazjorz> Kozzi: I'll take a look for you
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_willis, what's new on this... thursday
<Dr_willis> getting ready to leave.. so i will be BUSY all day now. :)
<Dr_willis> run run run.. all i do.
<ahurst> Kozzi - if you go to Right click the desktop "Create new" -> "Link to Device" there's all sorts of things you can link to in there
<Kozzi> ahurst: I tried it , but it will try to remount the HDD
<Kozzi> and fail
<dazjorz> ahurst: Oh, great, looks like that program has a builtin netselect-like program
<dazjorz> ahurst++ # thanks a lot
<Dr_willis> bbl
<ahurst> :)
<mart81> anyone here in use of a draytek vigor?
<dazjorz> mart81: I think I used to have one
<dazjorz> Draytek Vigor 2500
<mart81> i want to make sure i'll buy a router which works with feisty. (currently my speedtouch 716g is problematic)
<dazjorz> heh
<dazjorz> mart81: most routers don't care what OS you use on your network :)
<dazjorz> mart81: as long as it's an ethernet router, it'll configure itself
<KomiaPoika> dazjorz: no, the openoffice.org breaker
<KomiaPoika> dazjorz: but it works almost to the end, the howto at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398074
<dazjorz> mart81: then you just connect your computer to the ethernet router and it'll be allright - all popular OSes have ethernet support
<KomiaPoika> you just need to load openoffice using /opt/openoffice.org2.2/program/swriter
<mart81> dazjorz: myeah, i know, but in the summer i want to internet from the garden...
<mart81> think i'll buy a 2200VG
<dazjorz> mart81: Oh, you want a wireless one
<dazjorz> mart81: well, then you probably want to get a wireless card that has support for linux, the wireless router has the same story as the ethernet router: it won't care what OS you use, as long as the OS has networking support
<mart81> dazjorz: well, that might already be a problem, seeing i own a laptop (dell xps m1710)
<dazjorz> mart81: I currently use a netgear wireless device, it works great, almost all distro's have madwifi drivers in the kernel (madwifi is the driver for atheros chipsets)
<dazjorz> mart81: Well, any router is fine as long as (and this is important) it uses ethernet or wireless to connect to it, and *NOT* usb
<mart81> and that card is working fine on winxp but not so fine under linux
<dazjorz> usb is the mother of all evil
<dazjorz> well, for routers, at least
<dazjorz> for other devices like mass storage, it's great, but not for modems or routers
<mart81> mine is an intell card i think
<dazjorz> mart81: as long as your wireless card works, you won't have any trouble with an ethernet or wireless router, at least nothing OS-related
<dazjorz> mart81: most intel wireless cards work right out of the box, as far as I know
<mart81> dazjorz: that is what i am wondering about, because it actually could connect before i reinstalled kubuntu (only not that statble)
<mart81> lemme try again this boot
<mart81> nope, does not work
<dazjorz> mart81: what does not work?
* dazjorz thinks he might add this channel to the autojoin list
<mart81> well, connecting stays IDLE at 28% i think, it should go to 58% (i think) for knowing it can connect
<dazjorz> I'm not really that experienced with KDE's network manager, haven't used KDE for a while now
<dazjorz> does this channel have the same strict rules as #ubuntu ?
<mart81> myeah, but the weird part is that i actually can connect to my neighbours wifi without encryption. So there almost must be something wrong with encrypting seeing it worked in the past. Anyway, thanks for the help.
<mart81> dazjorz: dunno, might
<dazjorz> might what?
<dazjorz> mart81: you probably want to configure wpa-supplicant
<dazjorz> I added my network information to /etc/network/interfaces
<dazjorz> under the interface:
<dazjorz> address ...
<dazjorz> netmask ...
<dazjorz> gateway ...
<dazjorz> wpa-driver madwifi
<dazjorz> wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<dazjorz> It then automatically configures wpa_supplicant, which is the program that will connect you to your network
<dazjorz> I can't say if this is the good way for KDE's network manager too, but it works fine here, KDE probably won't disconnect it all, etcetera.
<dazjorz> Hopefully.
<mart81>  /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf does not exist here
<dazjorz> mart81: no, there are no wpa supplicant config files by default
<dazjorz> I'm not sure if the package is installed by default
<dazjorz> $ sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<ubuntu__> affter upgrading to feisty (without errors) i can no longer boot/restart
<dazjorz> that'll install WPA_Supplicant, then you can check WPA Supplicant's manual on how to configure it :)
<dazjorz> I see some more wireless packages too, that you might check out: kwlan, wpagui, xsupplicant
<ubuntu__> how to find out whats the problem
<dazjorz> ubuntu__: please elaborate
<dazjorz> ubuntu__: people come to irc channels and say "help, my computer does not work, what do i do"
<dazjorz> ubuntu__: how does it not boot? any error? is there anything? anything special about your computer? any other information you found?
<ubuntu__> dazjory, be sure i read through the upgrade man and did exactly what it expects me to do. as i said, no error during the upgrade.
<dazjorz> anything during the boot?
<ubuntu__> it seems like files are missing, e.g. the boot output wonders where rules/xorg.conf are
<dazjorz> I see
<dazjorz> can you get a shell?
<ubuntu__> during boot, no.
<dazjorz> do you have a livecd ?
<ubuntu__> with the livecd i am online. one minute, please, and i will mount the hdd
<dazjorz> maybe you can boot a livecd, then mount the partitions and check if the files are still there, if there are any logs in /var/log that might help you (on the root or /var partition, of course)
<dazjorz> okay
<dazjorz> I've got to go for a moment, I'll be right back
<mart81> thanks all
<mart81> l/part
<ubuntu__> ok, now chroot or what do we need_
<dazjorz> back
<dazjorz> ubuntu__: you don't need to chroot, if you can mount the partition(s) your files are on, you can check them out without chrooting
<dazjorz> just prepend /mount/point before the path, I guess you know the drill :)
<dazjorz> s/prepend (.+) before/prepend $1 to/; # ?
<ubuntu__> cd /mnt/... is ok, too, i guess...
<dazjorz> yes, of course :)
<daan> hi
<daan> i have a small problem
<ubuntu__> (k)ubuntu uses /etc/fstab like other distris, doesnt it
<daan> i cant connect to several wireless networks
<dazjorz> what the
<Jucato> ubuntu__: yes
<dazjorz> since when do all these games like ktron come with kde? :/
<dazjorz> ubuntu__: Yes, every Linux distribution uses /etc/fstab
<ubuntu__> so i wonder, why in the fstab the hda1 line is commented out
<dazjorz> if you could paste /etc/fstab to a pastebin of your choice (e.g. http://paster.dazjorz.com/ )
<dazjorz> ubuntu__: is there a line like UUID=64f753f8-9fab-43d2-a30a-b65f174baf69 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1 ?
<Jucato> !uuid | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dazjorz> Whoa, I didn't know that.
* dazjorz checks too
<The_Machine> i performed the command:  sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1test and it mounted correctly.  HOwever, I cannot access this drive as a normal user.  (Gives me permission denied).  How can i make it so i can mount this (which requires root access) so i can access it with a general user account?
<ubuntu__> the uuid is inserted  http://nopaste.info/627de69859.html
<Jucato> ubuntu__: Ubuntu uses UID instead of block device references. the UUID below the commented /dev/hdx line in /etc/fstab is the UUID for that partition
* dazjorz is one of the old-time /dev/[hs] d\w\d users
<Minataku> Same here, dazjorz
<Minataku> Not a fan of the UUID model at all
<Jucato> you don't have to be. you can just as easily use what you want
<ubuntu__> ok, then this is not wrong. the uuid is the same like hda1 has in blkid
<dazjorz> But I understand why it's interesting to switch, though
<Jucato> it's not like Ubuntu invented UUID....
<dazjorz> some volumes sometimes are /dev/sda1 and sometimes /dev/hda1, here
<Minataku> Jucato: Yes, but AFAIK they're the only ones to use it by default
<dazjorz> what the hell
<dazjorz> The system is going down for halt NOW! - I didn't tell it to halt.
<Jucato> Minataku: for now. remember the reason why they switched
<dazjorz> My laptop just switched to console and told me it would shutdown.
<Jucato> it might be a default in the future for the kernel
<Minataku> Jucato: Ew
<Minataku> That can so easily screw things up
<Jucato> might be... doesn't mean it will
<Minataku> Too much potential for disaster, IMO
<Jucato> Ubuntu's not the only one making these kind of changes
<Jucato> Fedora 7 recently switched, but in a different way
<Jucato> they switched from hdx to sdx
* dazjorz thought sdx was SCSI hdx
<Minataku> Which is ultrastupid, considering hdx is for ATAPI devices, and sdx is for SCSI devices
<Jucato> Minataku: tell that to the kernel devs then
<dazjorz> Oh, so I was right about that.
<Minataku> Or devices interacting via SCSI emulation
<Minataku> Such as USB and SATA
<ubuntu__> where where does the system expect the directory rules with the xorg.conf inside
<ubuntu__> i found it
<Minataku> Jucato: That doesn't sound right at all, such a severe core change would NOT happen in a stable kernel series
<Minataku> Maybe in a 2.7, but massive changes like that would never happen in an X.<even>
<Jucato> I think what's happening upstream (kernel) is that the code used for libsata is being used for libata, hence the transitions
<Minataku> Jucato: That would still critically break EVERYTHING
* Jucato shrugs
<Minataku> Especially systems using PATA devices
<Minataku> If that change was made, my fstab would be invalid
<ubuntu__> do both drapper and feisty use kdm
<Minataku> I'd be up crap creek
<Jucato> UUID hasn't broken for anything for me
<Minataku> I mean hdx->sdx
<Jucato> ubuntu__: KDE uses KDM. Kubuntu has always used it
<ubuntu__> ok, my broken system tries to open etc/X11/xkb/rules -> /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules which fails. it does not exist on the hdd
<Minataku> Link it
<Minataku> Make a link from whichever doesn't exist to whichever does
<oem> auch welche hier die deutsch knnen denn mene englisch ist nicht gerade das beste
<oem> ???
<Minataku> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Minataku> :)
<oem> oh danke
<Minataku> np
<ubuntu__> oem. gibts keinen dt. chann
<ubuntu__> ah, doch
<ubuntu__> what may be a reason for the /usr/share/X11/xkb directory missing
<ijk> I'm installing kubuntu 7.04; trying to create a 430GB partition on my SATA disk, but for some reason the installer just does a 39GB partition instead. ext3. any idea why and how to fix?
<missmolotov> afternoon
<nosrednaekim> hello
<nosrednaekim> ijk: is the disk empty?
<kristian> hey there: i want to start automatically "beryl --force-aiglx"...so i created a link in .kde/Autostart...but how i add the parameters "--force-aiglx"?
<dazjorz> kristian: can't you make a shell script out of it
<dazjorz> ?
<ijk> no it's not; I've used the 30GB (sda1) for windows 64bit
<dazjorz> echo "beryl --force-aiglx" >~/.kde/Autostart
<dazjorz> or so
<nosrednaekim> dazjorz: edit the .desktop file that you created
<dazjorz> Just a hint, I've got to go now, bye
<dazjorz> nosrednaekim: ?
<nosrednaekim> dazjorz: sorry...wrong nick.
<dazjorz> right ;)
* dazjorz bbl &
<missmolotov> i'm having a bit of 7.04 trouble as well, has nay one had much experience of install kubuntu on dell machines?
<nosrednaekim> kristian: edit the .desktop file you created.
<nosrednaekim> missmolotov: they are no different from any other. go on.
<bipolar> missmolotov: I've got it on  a 600m laptop.
<nosrednaekim> kristian: and on the executable, add "--force-aiglx"
<nosrednaekim> bipolar: hey..my freind has the same one.. do you have the ATI card?
<ketzerei> Um, is the installation for the fglrx driver for ubuntu the same as Kubuntu?
<missmolotov> been using this excat version of kubuntu on this one, but on the dell machine it will either freeze completely after about half an hour, or it seems to crash a lot if you open adept, but not all of the time
<nosrednaekim> ketzerei: no.. because kubuntu doesn't have restricted-manager (yet)
<missmolotov> it's an intel chipset, I haven't had any experience of that either, so i'm kind of at a loss...
<ketzerei> K, well, im trying to install the manager.... is that a problem?
<bipolar> nosrednaekim: yes, unfortunetly
<bipolar> nosrednaekim: I'm using the open source ati drivers, which work well enough
<ketzerei> Will trying to install the manager on kubuntu mess kubuntu up?
<ketzerei> ello?
<nosrednaekim> bipolar: hmm x wouldn't work right off the livecd on his (and I didn't have alot of time to play around)
<bipolar> nosrednaekim: really? strange. for me it was a 'just works' install. wifi and all just worked
<nosrednaekim> ketzerei: no.. you can install it.
<ketzerei> ok....Will it mess kubuntu up at all?
<bipolar> nosrednaekim: maybe it's an issue with the livecd. I might have used the alt install.
<nosrednaekim> bipolar: then again.. he configured it with a broadcom (which doen' help)
<nosrednaekim> ketzerei: nope..thats how I did it
<nosrednaekim> bipolar: ok.
<bipolar> nosrednaekim: ohh! intel here.
<ketzerei> ok then......
<ijk> is my problem (the one with not being able to create large partitions with ext3) a known issue or is my hardware just seriously wicked? I couldn't find anything about it by the power of google..
<bipolar> that might be an issue.
<nosrednaekim> bipolar: not for x though I wouldn't think
<bipolar> nosrednaekim: no, thats got nothing to do with X
<magicbronson> anyone know how to get Tab to change keyboard focus to different buttons etc?
<BluesKaj> ijk, what partition editor are you using ?
<ijk> I'm using the graphical installer, so - the one included in the installer.
<ijk> (the live cd -> install)
<nosrednaekim> ijk: maybe try using qtparted before using the installer
<ijk> will try that, thanks so far :] 
<Xdebian> alguem brasileiro ae??
<BluesKaj> actually GParted is more stable and effective ..it's also a live cd ...it'will do what you need in most situations
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: but is it on the installer disc?
<BluesKaj> no , you have to DL and burn it to a separate disk
<missmolotov> is there anything windows kind of common that would freeze kubuntu, anything really obvious i should be checking after i've tested all hardware?  like stray processes, or files that need updating?
<nosrednaekim> I thought the livcd on;y had qtparted
<nosrednaekim> missmolotov: I've had wireless do it.
<missmolotov> thanks, i'll check that's all disbale, since i don't have any wireless hardware
<BluesKaj> yeah nosrednaekim , it does but it's not really very reliable from most reports
<jacques> hi there
<BluesKaj> ijk, what are you trying to do ?
<polopolo> Hello all
<ketzerei> Can you get xubuntu for Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: ah ok.
<ketzerei> the desktop I mean
<jacques> is there any mirror for gutsy?
<jacques> I want to download it
<ubuntu__> here i am again... sorry. but my system does not like to boot yet
<nosrednaekim> ketzerei: yep, do "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<polopolo> How can I install kubuntu on my computer?
<ketzerei> SWEET!
<ubuntu__> it stops after it works with /etc/rc.load
<nosrednaekim> jacques: might want to wait a little for gutsy.
<ijk> BluesKaj: gparted isn't included on my livecd for some reason
<nosrednaekim> ijk: its a separate liveCD
<ijk> oh
<ketzerei> I had qtparted on my Live cd
<jacques> for tribe1 i mean
<polopolo>  How can I install kubuntu on my computer?
<ketzerei> Whats gutsy?
<BluesKaj> no ijk , it's not , but you can try qtparted if you wish, however if it doesn't do what you need then DL and brun GParted to a separate disc ...it'll be handy in future , believe me.
<nosrednaekim> jacques: go over to #kubuntu-devel for info on gutsy testing
<nosrednaekim> polopolo: do you have the liveCD?
<magicbronson> anyone know how to get Tab to change keyboard focus to different buttons etc? seems not to out of the box
<polopolo> yes
<nosrednaekim> magicbronson: thats odd.. it does for me
<ijk> okay I just misunderstood then :)
<nosrednaekim> polopolo: did you boot the liveCD yet?
<polopolo> ketzerei: gutsy is the upcomming version of ubuntu
<polopolo> yes
<ketzerei> OH!
<ketzerei> thanks
<polopolo> I now on the live cd
<magicbronson> nosrednaekim: just installed from ubuntu 7.04 live cd and then kubuntu-desktop
<ketzerei> Oh by the way Xubuntu/Kubuntu/Ubuntu Kicks @$$$
<magicbronson> also, selected something with the mouse doesn't copy it to the x clipboard
<polopolo> but when I want to install, it does not want
<nosrednaekim> magicbronson: in kde.. there is klipper
<polopolo> I should see the error, wait
<magicbronson> nosrednaekim: i see the "separate clipboard and selection" option is selected by default
<magicbronson> nosrednaekim: what's that mean?
<yaman> how can i enter a folder that contain spaces like Microsoft ActiveSync "cd Microsoft????
<magicbronson> nosrednaekim: if i select something is there some other shortcut to paste it instead of Ctrl+C
<ketzerei> Yaman: I believe you use _. am I right?
<magicbronson> nosrednaekim: the behavior of choosing "synchronize..." instead is what i'm used to... is there a reason they changed this?
<missmolotov> nope, no wireless enabled, wasn't that :/
<yaman> ketzerei: mmmm  nop didn't work!! :(
<pag> yaman, either cd "/path/to/Microsoft ActiveSync"  or cd /path/to/Microsoft\ ActiveSync
<polopolo> I get the next error:
<ketzerei> yaman: well, it works for me.
<ketzerei> hmmm.
<nosrednaekim> magicbronson: I don't know
<yaman> or wait ?? i didn't try the "." ???
<nosrednaekim> missmolotov: do you have wireless in your computer?
<ketzerei> yaman: No . that was an accident
<polopolo> No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu.
<polopolo> What must I do?
<missmolotov> no, I don't have wirelss in my computer, so i guess that would have been a bit odd :)
<nosrednaekim> polopolo: you need to make a partiton for linux
<nosrednaekim> missmolotov: ah..ok.
<polopolo> I already ahve
<ketzerei> PoloPolo: Did you check the box and set it?
<nosrednaekim> polopolo: you need to set its mount point to "/"
<missmolotov> is there an easy way of checking what graphics driver you are using?
<ijk> BluesKaj, nosrednaekim : worked like a charm with qtparted; thanks :)
<polopolo> The partition maker in the installer does not work good
<nosrednaekim> missmolotov: yeah, "glxinfo"
<polopolo> so I potitioning with qtparted
<polopolo> two EXT3 partitions
<nosrednaekim> missmolotov: well... actually that might not tell you
<yaman> mmm then it didn't work ? the * works but i can't use the * to access all folders else i am getting this |bash: cd:  Microsoft ActiveSync : No such file or directory
<polopolo> and a swap
<nosrednaekim> polopolo: ok.
<Banditz> kubuntu > ubuntu :D
<yaman> and this Microsoft_ActiveSync : No such file or directory
<polopolo> nobody knows how to fix?
<BluesKaj> ijk, good to hear, still recommend GParted as a Partition Editor for future use tho... safe and effective
<ketzerei> polopolo: Listen, if you're having that much trouble, re-download the .iso and re-burn it.
<nosrednaekim> polopolo: I forget what the fiesty installer looks like..
<ketzerei> That worked for me.
<nosrednaekim> ketzerei: its not a problem with that.. he's not setting the mount point correctly
<ketzerei> Oh!
<yaman> pag : you were ryt thats it the " worked thanx
<polopolo> you mean I have to go to shipit again?????!?!?!?!?!?
<missmolotov> polopolo; it easist if you have 2 etx3 partitions, and then one swap parition, with no mount point
<salaah> i need help configuring my video card, i installed the latest drivers, what do  i do now?
<ketzerei> Well then, I cant help you.
<yaman> ketzerei : thank you too
<missmolotov> *ext3
<ketzerei> yaman: Np
<salaah> mines an nvidia 6600gt btw
<pag> yaman, np.
<nosrednaekim> salaah: which drivers did you install.. what video card?
<nosrednaekim> !nvidia | salaah
<ubotu> salaah: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<polopolo> I gonna reset the computer and check the md5.
<ketzerei> Ok, when I install the driver (ati), do I use the Edgy instructions?
<salaah> nosrednaekim: i did sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<polopolo> ty all
<nosrednaekim> polopolo: ok
<nosrednaekim> ketzerei: if you are using edgy, yes.
<nosrednaekim> ketzerei: if you are using fiesty. no ;)
<ketzerei> I think I have edgy, if I don't, what do I do?
<nosrednaekim> ketzerei: first lets check which you have... do "uname -a"
<salaah> why doesnt sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg work?
<nosrednaekim> and paste it
<nosrednaekim> salaah: its xserver-org
<nosrednaekim> *xserver-xorg
<salaah> oh yeah...heheh
<ketzerei> Linux ketzerei-desktop 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<salaah> thanks
<nosrednaekim> ketzerei: thats fiesty
<ketzerei> ok then....
<nosrednaekim> ketzerei: so did you get "restricted-manager"?
<ketzerei> ....
<ketzerei> ?
<missmolotov> nosrednaekim: tried glxinfo, don't really get it to be honest, don't think the driver i have is working anyway, guess i should try installing it manually
<nosrednaekim> missmolotov: what type of video card do you have?
<ketzerei> restricted-manager?
<missmolotov> an ATI 9500
<missmolotov> unfortuntly, it's a work machine, all mine are nvidia :D hence my confusion
<nosrednaekim> ketzerei: restricted-manager helps you install proprietary drivers
<ketzerei> Yes, i sudo apt-get it.
<ketzerei> What do I do now?
<nosrednaekim> missmolotov: ah ok. did you install the fglrx driver?
<ketzerei> Not familiar with kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> ketzerei: thats ok... run "kdesu restricted-manager"
<ketzerei> ok, ill try
<falves> hello
<anthony_> hi, how do I install the latest nvidia drivers in kubuntu 7.10?
<falves> how to create an account invites under linux
<nosrednaekim> anthony_: the hard way.
<missmolotov> yeah, i went to the ubuntu guide, and tried it the 'ubuntu way', which didn't seem to do anything, then realised it wasn't working when i went to install beryl, removed beryl again, which i guess means I should be trying to install the driver manually next?
<nosrednaekim> falves: account invites? kubuntu isn't gmail.
<nosrednaekim> lol
<anthony_> any how-to link?
<nosrednaekim> missmolotov: yeah
<anthony_> will envy work?
<nosrednaekim> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anthony_> 10q :)
<ketzerei> nosrednaikim: I think it works!!!! Thank you!
<missmolotov> thanks, i'll give that a bash then
<nosrednaekim> ketzerei: you installed the driver in there?
<ketzerei> W00t! Unreal Tournament time!
<ketzerei> yes
<missmolotov> no envy won't work on my machine, it installed okay, but when i open it, it never loads, just dissappears
<anthony_> okay 10x
<nosrednaekim> ketzerei: you have to restart your xserver.
<ketzerei> It lives! It lives!
<ketzerei> Its working now!
<ketzerei> :D
<nosrednaekim> ketzerei: what does glxgears give you?
<ketzerei> sudo lsmod and guess what! its there!
<ketzerei> glxgears works
<ketzerei> well
<nosrednaekim> what framerate?
<ketzerei> like 560 something
<ketzerei> :D
<Minataku> Heh
<ketzerei> kdesu is so weird for me. Im so used to gksudo XD
<nosrednaekim> ketzerei: ok... is when it is running fullscreen?
<Minataku> Try glxgears with no GL
<ketzerei> It works. I've done the same thing in ubuntu too.
<ketzerei> Well, brb. Gotta reboot for something else.
<nosrednaekim> ok. cool
<_Ahti> How can i get to the kthememanager?????
<_Ahti> its not there :@
<Jucato> !changethemes | _Ahti
<ubotu> _Ahti: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Jucato> last link ^^^
<sercik> someone knows hot to eliminate the effects when the mouse stay on minimized windows icon in taskbar?
<sercik> a sort of big label with a transitional effect
<ketzerei> YAY! IT WORKS!
<ketzerei> Hey nos, you still there?
<nosrednaekim> ketzerei: congrats.
<doobeh> I seem to be having issues getting my resolution up to 1680x1050-- I've set the monitor to be 1680x1050 at 60hz from the generic menus, but the resolution slider doesn't have a point for that resolution
<ketzerei> Thanks. I'm not used to kde so it weird. I still like gnome better. :D
<doobeh> It just jumps up to 1920xetc
<nosrednaekim> ketzerei: to each his own
<doobeh> Anyone know of a good guide for correcting resolutions?
<ketzerei> Well, see ya when I mess everything up again :D
<ketzerei> bye
<doobeh> I tried adding modelines in to the xorg file, but again, it didn't seem to make any difference
<Dodger73> yello
<duryodhan> hey ... I am trying to switch from Windows to Kubuntu (I am a advanced Slack user, but am at Aunt's place and I don't want her to go thru the pain of Slackware) ...  This place has a broadband thru PPP over ethernet. Are there any specific problems or stuff I should know about it?
<duryodhan> Also the ethernet is thru Realtek 8139 which is notorious to work with in Slack ... is there any problems in Kubuntu too ?
<Jucato> PPPoE? not much. there's no GUI to configure it though. just use "pppoeconf"
<duryodhan> ok thanks ...
<duryodhan> abt the RealTek 8139 ?
<Jucato> not sure :)
<duryodhan> I guess google is my friend ... :)
<polopolo> Hello all
<duryodhan> btw, I want to rant a little ...
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> :)
<duryodhan> who the hell came up with the stupid idea of not allowing users to use su ???
* duryodhan will brb
<Jucato> !sudo | duryodhan
<ubotu> duryodhan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<polopolo> !offtopic | duryodhan
<ubotu> duryodhan: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<polopolo> :P
<Dodger73> anyone with an ati card that got fglrx to work here? ;)
<BluesKaj> wow the offtopic police are getting relly picky ...not as if it's real busy in here atm
<Minataku> ATI cards don't work.
<Minataku> Period. >.>
<Minataku> Ooooh, lunchtime
<Dodger73> it seems to, except for dri :P
<BluesKaj> Dodger73, yes I have ...and what is your definition of "work" ?
<Dodger73> well
<Dodger73> fglrxinfo gives me this:
<Dodger73> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<Dodger73> Major opcode of failed request:  143 (XFree86-DRI)
<lucky_lucas> anyone is eclipse here ? I wonder how I can interface it the launchpad with eclipse
<Dodger73> this is using the driver from the ati web site
<BluesKaj> ok, Dodger73 , which ati card ?
<Dodger73> it's a 512MB x1900xtx
<BluesKaj> Dodger73, http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<Dodger73> i looked at that, but the patch in it is for a different driver version - should i run the older driver?
<Dodger73> oh and one thing i noticed is this
<Dodger73> (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<Dodger73> compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0
<BluesKaj> Dodger73, go with the the driver on theat page ...it's older but it's modded and patched to work on feisty
<Dodger73> from the x.org log - is this correct? i'm running feisty with xorg 7.2
<Dodger73> ah... ok, cool
<Dodger73> i'll give that a try :)
<Dodger73> thanks BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> one hint Dodger73
<duryodhan> I know sudo ...
<Dodger73> yes?
<BluesKaj> you don't have to use the tutor's xorg file like he suggests , just make sure the drivers are fglrx
<duryodhan> anyways are you all available in the chat channel too ?
<BluesKaj> of course
<duryodhan> then we will waste bandwith over there ....
<Dodger73> yeah... i'll probably just try the one aticonfig writes and see what happens
<BluesKaj> Dodger73, there are a couple of tweaks to add if you plan on feeding fglrx with a tvtuner
<Dodger73> i don't think i'll need the tv tuner... just getting glx and dri to work will do :)
<BluesKaj> right, and then google earth will run as well :)
<josnier> this site is very good
<no0b> Is there a favorites option within amarok too save the radio stations too bookmarks?
<no0b> HEY LOOK @@@@^
<no0b> ebay lolz
<Dodger73> alright.... all done, lets's see if this works
<Dodger73> bb
<venik212> Is there anything like Google Desktop Search or Windows Desktop Search in Linux?  The LOCATE command misses things quite often
<missmolotov> when you lspci -v and your looking at graphics cards, if you've got a dual monitor card, is that why it shows up as having a VGA controller and a Display Controller?
<yaman> hi please need help , i did an update to my system and when i rebooted the grub lost the winxp (in the multiboot screen) and in the first screen (on testing hardware) my computer freez but when i login in the recovery login i can enter normaly after i use the exit command to login to the gnom "how can i get back my old menu.lst  ??
<dazjorz> try running "update-grub"
<dazjorz> or grub-update, can't remember which
<ketzerei> update-grub
<venik212> update-grub
<ketzerei> go to the ubuntu forums. There's like 8 topics on Grub.
<ketzerei> They're very helpful when you FUBAR grub.
<yaman> i did but no xp boot lines added
<ketzerei> Just go to the forums. Youll figure it out.
<yaman> kkkk
<bipolar> yaman: thats becaouse bill gates says you're not alowed to run it any more
<ketzerei> XD
<Dodger73> ok, now dri is working but it seems the GLX lib is the wrong one
<bipolar> yaman: with all this ubuntu trechery and all
<yaman> bipolar: lol i don't think i am ready to use the linux :P
<bipolar> yaman: sure you are. you just don't know it yet.
<ketzerei> oh you'll get it
<Dodger73> BluesKaj: dri works, but i'm getting mesa as the GL provider
<bipolar> yaman: let me pastebin my grub line for XP
<ketzerei> Hell its taken me 5 months to figure out how to get ut2004 to run
<ketzerei> XD
<missmolotov> yaman: you can use windows recovery console to edit the master boot record and fix grub
<missmolotov> if i'm getting your meaning
<yaman> bipolar : hahahah you still have gates in your computer :P
<yaman> gatcha
<bipolar> yaman: http://pastebin.ca/548054
<bipolar> yaman: that root(0,0) line might be diffrent for you
<yaman> missmolotov : i ll try this step if bipolar pastebin doesn't work
<yaman> bipolar: thanx  my friend
<missmolotov> k, i'm off home anyway, just a thought :)
<bipolar> missmolotov: yaman: the windows recovery console will trample grub, iirc
<missmolotov> it will, but at least you can dual boot again then, it it's totally fuct
<bipolar> yaman: the first 0 is the hard drive number, the second one is the partion number. the numbers start with 0
<bipolar> yaman: so /dev/hda1 is (0,0)
<ketzerei> yes
<bipolar> hda2 is (0,1) and so fourth
<yaman> bipolar: the ubuntu boot is on root		(hd0,7)  ??? this mean the windows is not on the same hd ?? ryt ?
<ketzerei> if I remember correctly, there's a grub command that finds you MBR
<bipolar> yaman: how many hard drives does the pc have?
<yaman> 2 ntfs 1e xt2
<yaman> 1 swap
<ketzerei> My comp had 4. I fried 3
<ketzerei> XD
<deminemi> if you only have one hard drive it is on the same hard drive, but probably in a different place
<deminemi> different partition
<bipolar> yaman: in a console, run 'cat /proc/partitions' and paste it into http://pastebin.ca
<bipolar> yaman: then paste the link here, so I can look at it.
<yaman> this one
<yaman> 3     8    6771366 hda8
<yaman> sorry
<bipolar> yaman: thats your windows partition?
<yaman>   3     1   19591236 hda1
<yaman> hda1
<bipolar> hda1 is windows?
<yaman> i know its 19GB
<yaman> yeah
<bipolar> ok. (0,0) it is then
<bipolar> my pastebin should work as is
<yaman> root            (hd1,0) ??
<yaman> mm then its should be root            (hd0,0)
<bipolar> yaman: if hda1 is windows, my pastebin should work as it is with no modifications
<venik212> Does anyone know how to transfer files in Jabbdr (GoogleTalk) using Kopete?
<bipolar> just add it to the end of the menu.lst file
<ketzerei> Nope
<ketzerei> Dang does xubuntu take a long time to install....
<ketzerei> ugh
<yaman> kkkk lets make a restart just one min brb \
<bipolar> yaman: good luck
<ketzerei> Well....Im bored
<venik212> Ket--Help me, then!
<venik212> Does anyone know how to transfer files in Jabbdr (GoogleTalk) using Kopete?
<ketzerei> I dont use Kopete. sorry
<venik212> Is there anything like Google Desktop Search or Windows Desktop Search in Linux?  The LOCATE command misses things quite often
<ketzerei> Ummm, like I said. I don't know. Sorry.
<Daisuke_Ido> !beagle | venik212
<ubotu> venik212: Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<bipolar> venik212: as far as I know, kopete does not yet have the ability to transfer files with jabber accounts
<ketzerei> YAY, its done
<yaman> worked !!! xp back !
<yaman> :)
<Minataku> That's a good thing?
<gdiebel> if there is data that you need to get off the cursed beast until being rid of it forever
<yaman> just for the grub looder :P
<yaman> thanx for hellping :)
<bipolar> yaman: cool.
<bipolar> yaman: now try to use it as little as possible :)
<yaman> bipolar: thanx it's all because of you
<yaman> bipolar : came back to the irc to tell you thanx but i forgot the nick name :) \
<bipolar> haha
<yaman> byee
<bipolar> bye
<yurimxpxman> is there any way to stop my bluetooth LED from blinking? I tried stopping the service, but that doesn't do it
<Minataku> yurimxpxman: Open it up, replace with resistor
<Minataku> Or just put a piece of tape over it
<Minataku> Or disconnect it
<bipolar> A little dab of black paint
<yurimxpxman> my friend said it didn't do that in Windows
<bipolar> yurimxpxman: find out what the blinking means.
<Minataku> As if Windows is really what dictates proper form and procedure :P
<Minataku> If anything, if something works in Windows, that's only more proof that it's WRONG
<yurimxpxman> Minataku: well, it's really annoying, because it never stops blinking - ever.
<bipolar> yurimxpxman: the blinking may mean the radio is powered up, but initiilized, or maybe it's scanning for devices
<Minataku> yurimxpxman: Just stick a piece of tape over it
<Minataku> If it's working fine in Linux and just blinking, give it the 'ol "Check Engine Light" repair
<bipolar> yurimxpxman: really need to know what it's trying to do before we can figure out how to stop it.
<yurimxpxman> Minataku: I tried that, but it's so bright it shines through
<Minataku> yurimxpxman: Electrical tape
<Minataku> Not gonna shine through that
<bipolar> yurimxpxman: ele... yeah, what Minataku said
<yurimxpxman> bipolar: any idea how to find out what it's trying to do?
<Minataku> The main question is: Does it work just fine?
<yurimxpxman> no, it wasn't working when I tried it
<bipolar> yurimxpxman: you said you had a windows friend that knows something about it. maybe he knows what it's doing while blinking
<Minataku> If it does, either tape over it or snip the LED
<ketzerei> What do you need to run gnome programs on xfce?
<yurimxpxman> but I don't use bluetooth myself, so I don't care whether it works or not
<Minataku> Then just tape over it
<Dr_willis> ketzerei,  they should run fine. always have for me. No extras needed
<bipolar> ketzerei: just use apt to install them and the dependancys will automatily be installed
<Minataku> Or short across the leads
<ks1> Hi I was wondering if Kubuntu has all of the clutter like a kde built from source not customized? (K this K that, that you do not need)
<Minataku> Dr_willis: :D
<ketzerei> Oh.........Sweet. Thanks
<yurimxpxman> bipolar: I got this laptop from my friend who used to dual boot Windows and Ubuntu. He said it only blinked in Linux
<Minataku> No wonder he gave it to you
<Dr_willis> one mans clutter is another mans  nessicary feature.
<Minataku> It's a blue one, too, isn't it?
<yurimxpxman> yeah
<bipolar> yurimxpxman: and he never used the bluetooth?
<bipolar> Minataku: haha
* Minataku nods
<Dr_willis> kubuntu's kde is a liuttle more trimmed down then the vanilla kde. but not by much
<yurimxpxman> bipolar: he used bluetooth in Windows, but I don't use it myself, so all I want is to stop the light
<ks1> Dr_willis, I am looking for a better answer than that. okay, thank you for your second reply :)
<Minataku> Seriously, though, tape over it or remove the LED, replace with a resistor maybe 100 ohms
<Minataku> If even
<bipolar> yurimxpxman: the quickest way is always going to be the electrical tape. :)
<Minataku> LEDs are more or less resistanceless, at least as far as current draw is concerned
<bipolar> yurimxpxman: otherwise, check the systems logs to see if anything is going on
<yurimxpxman> it'd be nice to find the source of the problem though, which is, evidently, the driver
<Minataku> Which is why the current limiting resistor is necessary
<Minataku> Otherwise it puts all the current it can supply into the LED and you've suddenly got an SED instead
<ks1> Dr_willis, I know KDE is planning on slimming down things, the cluttered menu is one thing that keeps me from using it. (I know i can hide all of the *.desktop files by adding an entry)
<Minataku> You can probably just leave it open, as well
<yurimxpxman> ks1: you could always edit the menu manually, like I do
<ks1> yurimxpxman, that is what i am talking about. I edit through the *.desktop files though.
<bipolar> yurimxpxman: K> system> KSystemLog
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Back from wherever you had to go, I assume it's same to assume?
<Minataku> XD
<Dr_willis> almosyt. :)
<yurimxpxman> bipolar: I don't see anything in there about bluetooth :(
<Minataku> Heehee
<bipolar> yurimxpxman: unfortunetly, my laptop here does not have bluetooth at all.
<bipolar> yurimxpxman: just try searching for 'blue'
<yurimxpxman> bipolar: I'll trade ya! :D
<Minataku> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Minataku> Try that
<yurimxpxman> ok
<Dr_willis> ks1,  a cluttered Start/K menu - is the least of the clutter thats becomming common on  most OS's these days :)
<Minataku> Setting it up to working should suffice as well as disabling
<ks1> Dr_willis, true, but the other is "unseen" to many. Though it can be felt with older systems.
<ketzerei> Can anyone recommend any good games?
<Dr_willis> ketzerei,  depends on what you like. :)
<bipolar> bbiab... rebooting into gutsy
<ketzerei> Anything.
<Dr_willis> Frozenbubble :) a MUST play
<ketzerei> Fps, rpg, doesnt matter
<yurimxpxman> When I restart the bluetooth service, it says "Failed to connect to the SDP server."
<Dr_willis> then come back 8 hrs later. heh heh
<ketzerei> puzzles are fun too
<Dr_willis> Theres that UrbanTerror game out for ya Fragging Needs.
<Dr_willis> and Tremulus
<Dr_willis> I think i spelt that right
<Minataku> I've been playing Forza Motorsport 2
<ketzerei> Frozenbubble, Urbanterror, tremulous, Nexiuz, played them
<Minataku> But then I'm a console gamer, not a PC gamer
<ketzerei> anything else?
<ks1> ketzerei, enemy territory if you like the quake3 engine
<Dr_willis> google for that Linux Game Tome Site.
<ketzerei> Ive played wesnoth, ut2004, americas army, armagetron (old and new),... anything else?
<Minataku> There's plenty of Flash games out there
<Minataku> With Flash Player 9 they actually work right
<ketzerei> ET is ok
<ketzerei> Linux game tome?
<Minataku> Not like Macromedia and their crappy Fl Pl 7
<Dr_willis> thats the name of the site
<ketzerei> Macro is now adobe
<Minataku> I know
<ketzerei> Ok, ill google it.
<ketzerei> Thanks!
<Minataku> Adobe gave us a working Fl Pl
<Minataku> Macromedia didn't give a sh!t
<rolnxyz_> telnet crawl.akrasiac.org
<Minataku> rolnxyz_: This is XChat, not xterm
<Minataku> ;3
<Minataku> Or whatever you may be using
<rolnxyz_> you were talking about crappy flash games
<rolnxyz_> try that out
<rolnxyz_> THAT is the game
<Minataku> rolnxyz_: Please keep your negative opinions to yourself
<Minataku> Plenty of Flash games are excellent
<Dr_willis> and plenty are not. :) heh
<Dr_willis> Mediocrity in Abundance! :)
<Minataku> Flash isn't so much an animation package as it is a programming language
<Dr_willis> We all know that game went down hill after  Elf Bowling!
<Dr_willis> games went down hill.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Manage to find those calculators or too busy?
<Minataku> I fell asleep early last night
<venik212> While using Kopete, I am trying to get File Traaansfer to work with GoogleTalk, but I am getting a Kopete Error
<Dr_willis> aint seen them yet.
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Nuts D:
<Minataku> Well, like I said, no rush ^^
<venik212> I know tehre were bugs in this part of it, but had hoped they were fixed by now
<Minataku> I've seen accidental double letters, but triple? That's new. XD
<Minataku> Sorry, not trying to be mean, I just think it's kinda funny X3
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  ya so far my day has been.. get up.. go to store to get some hose, and parts to fix the wifes pool and bird cage.. she calles me inthe store.. "come look at this used car"  so that takes an hr+ more.. Then come home 'why dont you go grill out!"
<Dr_willis> so now its timne to get ready for work
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Heh
<Dr_willis> But at least i did  grill somne Pork Chops! :)
<Minataku> Stay strong X3
<Minataku> Sounds tasty :3
<Dr_willis> and of course now SHES gone.. so it will all be cold by the time she actually eats it.,
<Minataku> #.#
<JuJuBee> Does frostwire run well on ubuntu?
<eaglehawk> hello everybody
<eaglehawk> can anybody tell me if kernel 2.6.20 available for edgy
<Dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Dr_willis> runs fine for me
<Dr_willis> be sure to use the officla sun java.
<no0b> Hey guys, how do we open .rar files with linux?
<Dr_willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<no0b> !info unrar-free
<Jucato> no0b: install unrar or unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Jucato> both are "free as in beer"
<no0b> thank you friend
<bipolar> no0b: 'sudo apt-get install rar unrar'
<bipolar> no0b: ark will use them automaticly
<no0b> +)
<no0b> Also, which is the best torrent application?
<no0b> I am using bittorrent but it seems really slow.
<no0b> like, 10.5MB's is taking 4 hours
<bipolar> no0b: I use ktorrent
<no0b> ok
<no0b> I try this ktorrent
<bipolar> no0b: make sure you have ports forwarded
<no0b> where is this option in bittorrent?
<bipolar> no0b: ktorrent is in stalled by default in kubuntu
<bipolar> no0b: you can check the config to see what ports it's using, but forwarding the ports requres you to do it manualy on your firewall/router.
<bipolar> thats the same for all bt clients
<no0b> Do I have a firewall?
<no0b> You mean my router getaway?
<no0b> I can set them there, but I cant find the bittorrent options?
<no0b> Where's the bittorrent .exe?
<no0b> Or, deb
<no0b> like in program files
<bipolar> no0b: it's not an .exe. .exe's are windows programs
<bipolar> no0b: use the K menu in the bottom left corner.
<no0b> It's not there
<bipolar> K > Internet > Ktorrent (bittorrent client)
<no0b> Under internet
<bipolar> it's not?
<bipolar> ok.
<no0b> no
<bipolar> open up a console
<no0b> ok
<bipolar> run 'sudo apt-get install ktorrent'
<bipolar> it will ask you for your password, then download and install it.
<no0b> what's downloading my torrent at the moment?
<bipolar> heh, I don't know. I'm not at your desktop :)
<bipolar> you are running Kubuntu, right?
<no0b> yes, with bittorrent
<no0b> idk
<no0b> wtf?
<no0b> ok Ill run sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<Daskreech> no0b: it's already installed if you installed kubuntu-desktop
<no0b> I remember removing it
<bipolar> I need a way to get an outgoing vnc conection
<bipolar> no0b: ahh. thats why it's not there.
<no0b> via add and remove programs
<Daskreech> no0b: ktorrent?
<no0b> but whats bittorrent?
<no0b> Ktorrent is now installed via sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<bipolar> no0b: the 'bittorrent' command is a command line program
<no0b> ok
<bipolar> I doubt you want to use that every day
<Daskreech> no0b: it's a file transfer protocol that's p2p and open source
<no0b> yeah like demonoid?
<no0b> man Im glad i got that ktorrent back
<no0b> I was wondering how the torrent would come down on my computer.
<no0b> but now it willl be fine
<Daskreech> no0b: Umm not quite that is a site that uses bittorrent :) but sure the two of them work together
<no0b> thanks guys
<no0b> X)
<ZanQdo> hi
<ZanQdo> is it a good idea to mount a server in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> ya may want to clarify that question.
<ZanQdo> yes sorry
<no0b> guys, when I try to remove Bit Torrent via synaptic package manager it trys and removes the ubuntu desktop aswell?
<ZanQdo> I want kubuntu on the server
<no0b> Now that I have ktorrent, I no longer want bit torrent
<ZanQdo> just tu acces the hard drives
<ZanQdo> and simple stuff like that
<Dr_willis> no0b,  thats because its part of the meta-pacakcge.., dont worry about removing bittorrent
<ZanQdo> and if it can read write ntfs then better!
<no0b> I dont want it on my computet though?
<Dr_willis> I set up my Ubuntu box to share the users home dirs over Samba all the time.
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Dr_willis> no0b,  it dosent matter at all.
<no0b> ok then so dont remove it?
<Dr_willis> no0b,  may as well leave it. You gain little by removing it.
<ZanQdo> thanks
<no0b> ok then
<no0b> thank you
<mohaghna111> hiya all
<Dr_willis> darn - about time for me to go to work. :(
* [Selfsearcher]  is away: on
<tbleek> can someone help me getting sound with flash (firefox) working on amd64?
<BigGamer95> salut
<malik__> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<no0b> man Im having problems setting the ktorrent too default program for downloading torrents, the torrents automatically download with bittorrent.
<no0b> How do I change this?
<Fahuadai> Is there a perference for ATI over nVidia regarding drivers?  I'm thinking about what card to get for my new machine. Going for SLI/Crossfire PCI-E cards.  Geforce7 series or something simular with ATI
<no0b> about 2 hours too download 5 MB's @ 128kbs?
<no0b> bit torrent is garbage
<greg_g> no0b: right click on the .torrent file, click on the wrench icon next to the file type, there is a list of applications and preference order
<greg_g> no0b: don't use it if you think it is garbage
<BluesKaj> no0b, the client doesn't determine the speed unless the setup is problematic ...the sources determine the DL speeds
<bipolar> no0b: either your ports are not forwarded correctly, or there are no seaders
<bipolar> my guess is the latter
<bipolar> Fahuadai: Nvidia. ATI's drivers are crap on linux
<Kano_kubuntu> well you can use ati cards too..
<Kano_kubuntu> just tested my fglrx install script on gutsy test 1
<Fahuadai> thanks bipolar.  Is there support for SLI with nvidia on kubuntu?
<bipolar> Fahuadai: yes
<bipolar> Fahuadai: it's just an option in the config file
<toniglandyl> hi
<Fahuadai> Ok cool.
<bipolar> Fahuadai: until you enable it, you might get some weirdness like booting on one video prot, and X showing up on another. :)
<Kano_kubuntu> Fahuadai: do you use ati right now?
<bipolar> I've been burned by ati drivers so many times it's not funny. I can never recomenend them and will never buy one ever again.
<_4strO> ;)
<Fahuadai> I've always used nvidia
<Fahuadai> but still quite new to linux
<toniglandyl> excuse me, but how can I make beryl load on startup ?
<Fahuadai> I've always used AMD cpu's, and with AMD perchasing ATI not that long ago I was thikning about giving them a try
<bipolar> toniglandyl: put the beryl manager in your startup folder :D
<Kano_kubuntu> bipolar: recommend not, but they work with a single script...
<no0b> oi I have no choice but too use it aye
<Kano_kubuntu> Host/Kernel/OS  "ubuntu" running Linux 2.6.22-6-generic i686 [ Ubuntu gutsy (development branch) ] 
<Kano_kubuntu> CPU Info        AMD Athlon XP 2800+ clocked at [ 2088.150 MHz ] 
<Kano_kubuntu> Videocard       ATI Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro]   X.Org 1.3.0  [ 1280x1024 @75hz ] 
<Kano_kubuntu> Processes 101 | Uptime 17min | Memory 175.6/1011.4MB | HDD Size 80GB (0%used) | GLX Renderer RADEON 9800 PRO | GLX Version 2.0.6473 (8.37.6) | Client Konversation 1.0.1 | Infobash v2.65
<Kano_kubuntu> binary driver just installed
<Kano_kubuntu> live cd still
<toniglandyl> bipolar, where is that folder ?
<Jucato> !paste | Kano_kubuntu
<ubotu> Kano_kubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Kano_kubuntu> not the ubunut method, the kanotix one ;)
<Kano_kubuntu> bye
<bipolar> toniglandyl: It was half a joke, but I think that kde will start things in the "Autostart" folder in your home directory. maybe it's .Autostart or something like that. I don't use it.
<toniglandyl> oh ok. sorry, i'm totally new to all this :p
<bipolar> toniglandyl: found it
<bipolar> toniglandyl: it's ~/.kde/Autostart
<Jucato> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<bipolar> lol
<bipolar> yeah, that.
<no0b> thx guys
<toniglandyl> thanks
<ZanQdo> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition
<ZanQdo> this sounds cool ^
<DarkED> hey all
<DarkED> how do i change the color of my desktop icons?
<DarkED> er, fonts
<DarkED> sorry
<DarkED> they are black right now but i want to use a dark wallpaper so i need them white
<mzanfardino> I work in an environement where the only printer is a shared resource on served by a windows xp box.  I've shared the printer and now want to attach to it.  I'm running kubuntu fiesty with cups installed, but I'm having some difficulties.  any suggests for a how-to?
<stevec_> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sparrw> [how]  can I make konqueror open .htm files as web pages from http:// sources, but in an editor from other sources?
<VampBoi> My Kubuntu isn't giving power to my NIC it sees the NIC but no power to it.  Nic is a Tulip 3
<user_> hello
<sparrw> VampBoi: NICs get power straight from the pci bus, has nothing to do with the OS.  if the link lights dont work then its a hardware problem
<OlliK> aziz
<VampBoi> then why does it work fine in Knoppix?
<VampBoi> and windows :S
<hester> have locked adept database due to error in sources.list file. any ideas how to fix
<ejortegau> hey
<ejortegau> ssup
<BluesKaj> hester, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> close adept first
<DexterF> hi
<ejortegau> question: i'm trying to deny access to a directory in apache2. i created a .htaccess on that dir, with directives deny from all and order deny, allow. still, users can get in. is there anything else i should do
<bipolar> Can someone out there please ping dev.longbros.com and tell me what it resoves to?
<DexterF> got a lil trouble running the korgac module and having it stay. shouldn't it be in kicker applets?
<ZanQdo> whats the diference betwen Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008 and Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2011
<DexterF> ZanQdo: *that's* the difference. 3yr vs 5yr support
<bipolar> ZanQdo: the 6.06 release is a long term support one.
<ejortegau> 216.164.162.140
<horstmachine> hi
<ZanQdo> suport?
<ZanQdo> what suport?
<bipolar> ejortegau: thank you. something is fubard in my dns settings
<ejortegau> bipolar: np
<jhutchins_lt> sparrw: The link lights don't come on unless the drivers are successfully loaded.
<DexterF> ZanQdo: like security updates, patches etc
<ZanQdo> mmm
<ejortegau> ZanQdo: support like free security updates via adept/apt-get/synaptic/whatever u like
<ZanQdo> so they will stop the services for that version after a given number of years
<sparrw> jhutchins: false.  link lights work even when the PC is turned off.  PCI trickle power is plenty, and every NIC that honors the PCI standard will use it
<sparrw> jhutchins_lt: ^^
<ZanQdo> I dont get it...
<hester> BluesKaj, have done that, does not work. any other ideas
<jhutchins_lt> sparrw: You may have one that works like that, but of the thousands of NIC's I've seen, most don't.  It's one of the ways you can tell if NIC is working.
<BluesKaj> hester , is adept frozen ?
<sparrw> jhutchins_lt: so most of your computers can't wake on lan?
<ZanQdo> they are both free right?
<ejortegau> ZanQdo: yes
<ZanQdo> then why should I download ?
<ZanQdo> I mean
<ZanQdo> who
<jhutchins_lt> sparrw: Not just my own, I've been a network engineer.  And no, most don't use wake-on-lan.
<ZanQdo> he need to sleep I guess, loosing my english
<hester> BluesKaj, no it gives a error saying the database is locked and I should use atp-setup or apt-get update in terminal which I hvae done. same result
<ZanQdo> oh 7.04 is the new version with ntfs suport
<ZanQdo> will get that one
<Jucato> !adeptfix | hester
<ubotu> hester: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Fahuadai> also check your process list, see if the apt process is still running. i've killed it and unlocked the DB before
<jhutchins_lt> Fahuadai: That's what the fuser command is supposed to do, see who owns the lockfile.
<jhutchins_lt> !apt-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins_lt> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<sparrw> jhutchins_lt: i didnt ask about use.  if what you say is true then most would not be capable of wake on lan.
<jhutchins_lt> sparrw: Probably.  Never been an issue for the places I worked.
<BluesKaj> ok hester , do you have any special repos for apps not available in the default sources list...I know it's usind a sledge to hammer a tack but if the prob persists maybe you should just replace the sources.list
<sparrw> i dont think ive seen a non-HP computer without WoL in a decade
<hester> ubuto, have done. does not work, still locked. weird
<Fahuadai> Oh yeah.... Thats a cool and useful cmd.
<Cavallek> is possible to rollback after upgrade ? :)
<Fahuadai> Thank
<jhutchins_lt> sparrw: I suspect you haven't seen many computers then.  Relatively.
<VampBoi> so anyone have any ideas?
<Fahuadai> Hester, ubuto is an AI bot.... he's kinda clever though. ;)
<Fahuadai> !feed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DexterF> !korgac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about korgac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DexterF> damn
<Fahuadai> ah... forgotten how to feed him hehehe
<sparrw> jhutchins: considering my line of work, i would call your suspicion suspect  :)
<sparrw> jhutchins_lt: ^^ (and your ghost is annoying)
<DexterF> korgac won't show up here in the systray, no clue why. pointers?
<sparrw> as is mine, im sure  :)
<hester> BluesKaj, I deleted the broken sources.list file and replaced it with the old one, but the system somewhere registrers the old fault and does not read the update
<jhutchins_lt> sparrw: I think I've seen one PCI NIC with a WOL connection - but the motherboard didn't have a corresponding connector.
<jhutchins_lt> I have a box full of carbus/pcmcia cards, all without WOL.
<sparrw> very odd
<BluesKaj> hester, have you deleted the data in the sources.list completely ?
<Cavallek> Im getting white screen. How I can get to console ?
<jhutchins_lt> If I connect this laptop to my switch, it won't light unless I load the drivers for the onboard nic.
<sparrw> all 3 that ive got handy, 2 pci and 1 pcix, have WoL
<sparrw> guess we shop different places
<hester> BlueKaj, no, should I do tha?
<Cavallek> Im getting white screen. How I can get to console ?
<kim_> I got banned for saying you bastard onse... Is that right?
* rouzic_ausente ha vuelto.
<BluesKaj> hester yes , I've done it ...just open sources lista s root ..edit/select all , delete ,then replace with the text from sourc-o-matic : http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<don> hello
<hester> BluesKaj, Thanks will try.
<jose__> hi
* away[Selfsearche is away: off
<venik212> I heard that you can send files using GAIM (Yahoo protocol), but it seems not to work.
<venik212> Can anyone help?
<jhutchins_lt> venik212: Sorry, don't use gaim.
* away[Selfsearche is away: Pero ora assente.
<jhutchins_lt> venik212: A lot of systems are firewalled so that those file transfers and things like DCC won't work.
<venik212> I tried it in Kopete, and no go there as well
* away[Selfsearche is away: Pero ora assente.
* away[Selfsearche is away: Pero ora assente.
<jack-> ;x
<jack-> someone tell this noob about annoyment
* away[Selfsearche is back.
<PriceChild> !away > [Selfsearcher] 
<PriceChild> !noob | jack-
<ubotu> jack-: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<jack-> :)
<Fahuadai> jfgi? never heard that one before....
<Fahuadai> ahh... *has googled jfgi and was amused*
<BluesKaj> just f***ing google it
<DexterF> "noob" is not welcome *here*? :D
<BluesKaj> bah
<Gobsheene> Hi folks
<Gobsheene> Does anyone know of a fairly good video editing prog for Kubuntu?
<xman> Hello World :)
<Gobsheene> and where I can get it?
<jhutchins_lt> Gobsheene: avidemux, cinelerra (sp?)
<BluesKaj> avidemux
<Gobsheene> Will those let me edit mp4's?
<jhutchins_lt> !info avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-0.0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 3270 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<Gobsheene> and indeed mpgs
<jhutchins_lt> !info cinelerra
<ubotu> Package cinelerra does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<xman> Can i ask something here or should i ask somebody in particular ?
<jhutchins_lt> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bruno> hola
<Gobsheene> guys cheers for the help !!! :P
<xman> Who is broken: me or my computer ?
<bruno> mi primera ves
<bruno> nadie habla espaol?
<Gobsheene> lol @ Xman, whats up man?
<jhutchins_lt> !es | bruno
<ubotu> bruno: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> xman, you expect an answer ? :)
<xman> Here it comes !
<bruno> gracias
<xman> My PC is not "actually doing something"
<Gobsheene> speaking as an admin in windows for a living,,, 99% of the time its the user! lol
<Gobsheene> x ok.... start at the start
<Gobsheene> the machine is powered off
<xman> It just eats my cpu with god knows what ...
<xman> No, i'm powered off :)
<Gobsheene> it powers up yeah?
<BluesKaj> the suspense is killing me ....  :)
<Gobsheene> lol the sarcasim is rife :P
<xman> Can you imagine that copying a file eats 100% CPU ?
<xman> I copy something from a to b
<xman> BOOM
<xman> 100%
<jhutchins_lt> xman: Try using top to see what's using it.
<xman> Nothing
<xman> 1-2 apps up to 12-15%
<xman> I can't get Linux to be "FAST" on this PC
<xman> I'm trying since 6-7 years but no way ...
<xman> Back and forth, back and forth ...
<Gobsheene> what spec is the pc?
<xman> Get this: cpu 1.1GHz duron, yeah, old fart
<xman> 256Mb main mem
<xman> 200Gb 8Mb cache Seagate 7200.8
<xman> 600+ swap
<Gobsheene> hmmm
<Gobsheene> much better than mine anyhow...
<Gobsheene> have you tried a reinstalation using the minimumsetting?
<BluesKaj> wow , big drive small mem
<xman> Now what really boggles me is that XP on this config runs like greased
<Gobsheene> someof the other guys might help you more
* Fahuadai wants an X2 machine
<Gobsheene> well my machine is a P3 600mhz 288mb Ram 12GB hdd...
<Gobsheene> and Kubuntu runs Very well (Y)
<Fahuadai> gobsheene: awww. cutie!
<xman> I've used distros from like 2k onwards and i know some *nux stuff
<Gobsheene> lol yes its my old old old oooooooooooooooold laptop
<Fahuadai> this an amd sempron 3000+ 512MB
<xman> But this machine is really getting to me ...
<Gobsheene> buy a new machine :>
<Fahuadai> xman: tried other distros?
<Fahuadai> gentoo/slack/suse etc?
<xman> Imagine, i get to copy to my USB stick at about 40K-200someK with 100% cpu
<xman> cursor allmost stuck
<xman> wtf ?
<Gobsheene> xman... i've had problems trying to run on a Celeron processor in the past
<xman> all distros, same distros ..
<Gobsheene> is this just happening on USB??????????
<xman> i've ran 'nux since 2.2
<gdiebel> xman: what does top tell you?
<Fahuadai> he said any file copy eats cpu
<xman> Get this
<xman> K3B writes CD/DVD at 4-8Mb/sec with 1% CPU
<BluesKaj> xman, there is something defintely amiss with your install..Kubuntu should run fine on that machine
<xman> but a lame copy of a random file - BOOM
<xman> It's my machine
<xman> I feel it in my bones
<xman> But how do i find out what ?
* [Selfsearcher]  is away: tv
<xman> How do i make it work ?
<Fahuadai> have any file corruptions or data loss?
<xman> Nope !
<xman> Check this out
<Fahuadai> Got spare hardware to test individual parts with?
<xman> Mobo: Abit KT7A
<xman> A known problemmaker since back in the days ...
<xman> I don't have spare parts
<xman> I can't really afford a new PC right now ...
<Fahuadai> was going to suggest seeing if you had same problem with a different hdd.
<xman> I had 3 HDDs since and same prob ...
<gdiebel> xman: try posting your "lspci -v" and "lsusb -v"
<xman> where ?
<xman> here ?
<gdiebel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<drarem> i'm no expert, but what prob was that xman
<jhutchins_lt> xman: What are you using to copy the file? cp?
* buz cant get nvidia drivers to work after reinstall
<xman> lspci -v
<xman> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133]  (rev 03)
<xman>         Subsystem: ABIT Computer Corp. KT7/KT7-RAID/KT7A/KT7A-RAID Mainboard
<xman>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 8
<xman>         Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M] 
<gdiebel> xman: refer to line about pastebin above
<xman> yeah, i guess i'm blind
<xman> sorry people, really
<xman> i do have baad eyes tho
<jhutchins_lt> xman: So get yer screen out of 2040x1186 mode.
<xman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24616/
<xman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24616/ ?
<xman> 2040*1186 ?
<xman> huh ?
<xman> 1152*864 @ 85 here
<jhutchins> xman: And you wonder why you can't read the text.
<eaglehawk> hello everybody
<jhutchins> xman: jk.
<xman> HP P1230
<xman> 21"
<jhutchins> xman: Seriously, what are you using to copy files?
<eaglehawk> anybody who can helpme with blocked port 80
<jhutchins> xman: No wonder you can't afford spare hardware.
<xman> kde/gnome/mc/cp whatever
<xman> same result ...
<xman> hey, second-hand unit
<jhutchins> xman: Seriously, cp goes to 100%?  What if you run it in pure console mode without X running?
<Fahuadai> anyone recommend a graphical system monitor tool, which shows cpu temp/cpu load/ mem useage?
<xman> i bought it some 2-3 years ago for $190
<jhutchins> Fahuadai: gkrellm
<xman> jhutchins, same thing
<jhutchins> xman: RAM?
<xman> krells, i like krells
<eaglehawk> anybody who can helpme with blocked port 80
<jhutchins> eaglehawk: Help you how?
<xman> 2x128Mb SDram 133
<DarkED> hey all, what's the package name for flash9 in the repos?
<DarkED> flashplugin-nonfree?
<jhutchins> xman: You may want to run memcheck overnight on 'em.
<eaglehawk> well i am able to use xchat to talk in irc but cannot browse
<xman> WHY ?
<jhutchins> xman: Find a lightweight CD to test alternate systems with it.
<xman> LIKE ?
<DarkED> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<jhutchins> xman: 'cause if cp is havig the same problem it's likely to be a hardware issue.
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<xman> I know it's a hardware issue
<jhutchins> xman: It's possible there's something wrong with the chipset drivers.
<xman> You think ?
<jhutchins> xman: Memcheck would be easy to do.
<xman> i'd ssay the hardware
<xman> i did memcheck from the boot CD
<jhutchins> It's worth trying things like tomsrtbt or knoppix, see if things are different.
<xman> with fedora too
<jhutchins> xman: Right, it checked ok?
<xman> Install or live, no change
<jhutchins> xman: Are the disks in good shape, fsck ok?
<xman> is it some IRQ conflict ?
<xman> Yup, disks OK
<jhutchins> xman: Probably not IRQ.
<jhutchins> xman: Do you have a seperate controller?
<xman> I did some "tests" with even ext2 as a FS to see if faster, guess what: NO
<eaglehawk> <jhutchins> well i am able to use xchat to talk in irc but cannot browse as I get TIMEOUT server respond...I think it is because port 80 is blocked on my side...is there a way to redirect the browser to anyother port so i can browse the web
<BluesKaj> Dark ' flash player'
<xman> As my mobo saw only upto 127Gb i bought an ITE8212
<ubuntu__> hello, Is there a way in  Kubuntu to safely remove a printer?
<xman> But i had the same issue previously
<xman> So what's with my mobo ?
<jhutchins> xman: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2000/06/29/hdparm.html or http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_hdparm_to_improve_IDE_device_performance might be helpful.
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about itinerant motherboards
<xman> EIDE mode 5 now and ever
<xman> not some dma problem
<gdiebel> xman: also try "sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda" where sda is your hard drive and paste it
<jhutchins> eaglehawk: There are proxy servers running on alternate ports that you can use, that's about the only way around it.
<jhutchins> eaglehawk: Consider that if port 80 is blocked and you subvert the blocking, you may get into some serious trouble.
<eaglehawk> <jhutchins> will codeen network proxies do the trick
<ubuntu__> How do you safely remove a printer with Kubuntu?
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: Unplug it, pick it up, carry it off.
<xman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24619/
<Gobsheene> ... my Adpet Manager has descided that something else is using the adept service :(
<Gobsheene> but as far as I can see... notthing is
<xman> Maybe some bios settings ?
<Gobsheene> *using the packaging system database
<jhutchins> !aptfix | Gobsheene
<ubotu> Gobsheene: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<gdiebel> xman: also in regards to your concern about slow copy to usb stick, that fits since your usb is only 1.1
<Gobsheene> Ahhhh would a database lock cause this program then?
<Gobsheene> (Y) Excelent i'll try that
<jhutchins> Gobsheene: Yes.
<xman> Yeah, OK, 1.1
<xman> but 100% CPU
<xman> and it goes for another minute or so after the copy has finished ?
<xman> Call me crazy and feed me prozac
<gdiebel> xman start copying something and paste your 'ps aux'
<Gobsheene> Jhutchins... that seems to have done sometihng alright lol
<BluesKaj> dunno if this relavent, but the HDD is 7200 rpm on a mobo that was designed 5400 rpm hdd
<Gobsheene> Blue... chances are that that HDD may only run at a max of 5400 in that case :)
<Gobsheene> I may be wrong though
<jhutchins> Gobsheene: Unlikely.
<jhutchins> Gobsheene: Speed is up to the drive, not the controller.
<BluesKaj> wouldn't ti still tax some CPU resources
<BluesKaj> it
<xman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24621/
<xman> using krusader
<jhutchins> It's a point though that if the drive is flooding the controller it could cause a slowdown.
<Gobsheene> hutchins... ah, every day is a schoolday!
<BluesKaj> sort of bottleneck in the stream
<Gobsheene> jhutchins, would that command you gave me kick off any of the updates that had been scheduled before/while the Adept DB was locked?
<gdiebel> xman: not sure if you tried this yet: 'sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/sda'
<jhutchins> xman: It's possible that you could play around with hdparm and find something that helps, but you might also look into getting an IDE controller card, see what that does.
<xman> What thruotput do you guys get on copy and with what cpu burnrate ?
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i upgrade to 7.10 alfa  ?
<jhutchins> Gobsheene: No, it just removes the lockfile.
<xman> HDD using ide  mode 5 AKA DMA100 for real.
<Gobsheene> ok, its just running certain things :)
<Gobsheene> ksysguard
<xman> I allready have a good IDE cntrlr and the problem shows with/without it
<jhutchins> xman: It's possible that there is a setting that is not what you think the optimum should be, but actually works better.
<BluesKaj> Gobsheene, now do yer sudo apt-get update ...you should be ok
<Gobsheene> thanks blue :)
<xman> jhutchins: Which one ?
<jhutchins> xman: So onboard, offboard, you've tried both.
<xman> YUP
<jhutchins> xman: You'll have to experiment.
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i install gutsy alpha ?
<payam> hi
<xman> Yeah, 6 years of it
<payam> I wana inslatt my Camera on Kubuntu
<xman> I'm tired
<payam> How should i do that?
<xman> And i have other things to do with the $ than buy a new machine ...
* away[Selfsearche is back.
<jhutchins> I can copy large video files around without any problems on a 1.8GHz AMD that's... Oh, that's right, replaced last year.
<jhutchins> I had bad capacitors on my K7M.
<xman> At how many Mb/ssec and cpu usage ?
<jhutchins> Same CPU though.
<BluesKaj> !gutsygibbon | pvandewyngaerde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gutsygibbon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> xman: Too fast to check.
<xman> Damn !
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu 7.10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu 7.10 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xman> 1.2 Gb took rouhly 1Hr
<jhutchins> xman: Is this only drive-to-drive or is it samedrive too?
<xman> Drive2drive, drive/samedrive - same
<jhutchins> xman: Shoot, I can do 1.2G over my lan faster than that.
<xman> I did esperiment
<xman> i can't get past 4Mb/sec at 100% cpu
<drarem> for developing gui apps, is the general consensus to use kdevelop / Qt ?
<xman> and XP did it at 35-45Mb/sec
<jhutchins> xman: Check your cables too.
<xman> Can you feel my wrath ?
<xman> I did replace'em
<jhutchins> replace != check
<xman> HUH ?
<BluesKaj> pvandewyngaerde, http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<pvandewyngaerde> BluesKaj: can't i just upgrade ?
<payam> Do you know how i can instala a webcam to my kubuntu?
<xman> same hardware: XP-max45Mb/sec@max40%cpu      "nux-4Mb/sec@100%cpu
<gdiebel> xman: is your kernel giving errors? paste 'tail -n100 /var/log/messages
<payam> Do you know how i can instala a webcam to my kubuntu?
* [Selfsearcher]  is away: grillo
<Gobsheene> jhutchins, sorry to bug you again man, but that command is still running...
<payam> Do you know how i can instala a webcam to my kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> payam, plug it in and see what happens
<xman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24624/
<payam> nothing happens
<BluesKaj> then look for the drivers and install them
<xman> The nice thing about "nux is thet with/without net it's just as smooth (unlike XP)
<xman> Trouble for me, smooth as an 386
<xman> Any kernel, hw guru around ?
<xman> I asked same question on forums since ages
<xman> All i've got was dodged answers
<xman> Like: you are sure you use DMA ?
<xman> Yeah, well, like since 10 yrs ago ...
<xman> But how do you explain this ?
<eean> is it possible to remove Amarok without removing kubuntu-desktop?
<eean> (I'm installing Amarok from source)
<xman> 4-8 Mb/sec@2-5% cpu on burning2disk ?
<gdiebel> xman: don't mean to impose, but if you have been dealing with these issues for up to 10 years, perhaps you should consider a new box, one can be found for around 200 dollars
<jhutchins> xman: cp 832MB file:
<jhutchins> 0.04user 6.24system 0:46.21elapsed 13PU (0avgtext+0avgdata 0maxresident)k
<jhutchins> 0inputs+0outputs (4major+230minor)pagefaults 0swaps
<xman> I haven't used linux all the time for this long
<BluesKaj> payam, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410792
<xman> just playing with it
<xman> just lately switched 100%
<morla> Hi there. Does someone here have a Canon PIXMA IP 3300 printer?
<gdiebel> xman: is there anything unusual with: 'cat /var/log/messages|grep sda' ?
<xman> so the problem was not stringent
<jhutchins> xman: You could probably get a newer MB for that chip pretty cheap.
<Gobsheene> Guys.... my adpet problem is fixed!!!
<Gobsheene> thanks soo much!!
<Gobsheene> adept**
<xman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24626/
<morla> I bought it today, it doesnt print. The LED signalls some warning, but I dont know what it means. The manual can only be read in windows and OSX
<xman> It's not worth it to upgrade. I better buy a new PC
<Siggimund> Hi there - when some body got the time . Just swicthed to kde instead of gnome. Auto mounting ntfs (ro) drives are they disabled in krusader as aposed to Gnome/ubuntu?
<xman> Just that for the moment (next months, like 6) my $ is channeled elsewhere
<xman> You know, like life ...
<BluesKaj> morla, did you try to run the printer wizard in system settings/printers ?
<morla> BluesKaj: yep, of course :) I made it use Gutenprint's IP4000 driver, linuxprinting sais it works.
<morla> BluesKaj: it seems there is an other problem, it doesnt suck in paper. instead i get a flashing red light
<acemo> kopete often doesnt lets me see or send webcam, also file transfers are getting killed half way often, anyone knows what could cause this?
<BluesKaj> ok morla , i had to ask...try unplugging the printer power cord after turning it off , then on again ...it just might need a reset.
<sourcemaker> hi at all
<BluesKaj> the try the testprint again
<jhutchins> xman: Seriously, $10/$20 on ebay.  I'm gettin' 133MB/sec.
<payam> hi to alla NOT at all
<morla> BluesKaj: hm I'll try that. Do you own a PIXMA class printer? Do you know what the button on the front does?
<sourcemaker> are you using KDE 3.5.6 or 3.5.7?
<acemo> sourcemaker: 3.5.6
<BluesKaj> morla, no but i've gone thru a few printers in my time and they all  usually act the same way
<xman> jhutchins: EBAY? No such thing here, but for $25-30 i could get such mobo ...
<xman> But what would be the point ?
<xman> To get another "junk" PC around ?
<morla> BluesKaj: ok. It's just that some thing are a mistery to me, but without windows I cannot read the manual!
<BluesKaj> morla , press it and see what happens
<morla> BluesKaj: nothing.. I believe it could be the "suck-paper-in" button, but nothing happenes.. Maybe there is something wrong with the paper tray
<sourcemaker> How can I download youtube videos? I have tried a mozilla plugin, but it is not working very well ???
<xman> I planned on getting meself a brand new A64X2@4600+@2Gb RAM but it'' have to wait ...
<acemo> kopete often doesnt lets me see or send webcam, also file transfers are getting killed half way often, anyone knows what could cause this? havent tried file transfers.. but amsn works perfectly with cam (besides the fact auto coloring aint working)
<xman> Untill then, i'll have to develop some patience, patience, patience
<acemo> xman: maybe the amd quad core are out by that time, could be nice to keep an eye on that.. would be a waste buying A64X2@4600+ a week before the quad cores come out
<jhutchins> xman: Get a different MB, if that solves your problem sell the problem MB.
<xman> Yeah, well, i'll allready wait like 6 months so ...
<tarzeau> sledge: who are the morons ruining debian?
<jhutchins> xman: Worth your time to triple your speed.
<acemo> xman: i dont mean wait 2-3 months for it..
<acemo> xman: just when u got the money.. check for any news/rumors about when there supposed to get released and then decide if its worth the waiting
<jhutchins> I guess I got a pretty good price on this kw7, they're not cheap.
<xman> jhutchins: I would rather burn the darn thing than even giving it for free
<BluesKaj> tarzeau,  know it all snobs with no time for probs ...the std response there is read the manpages ..I went thru it too :)
<xman> I do not give defective stuff
<xman> acemo: a 4600+ is allmost $200 here NOW
<jhutchins> xman: Not having good linux drivers != defective.  Useless maybe.
<null_kuhl> guys i have just installed linuxant driver loader for wlan driver on linux,, everything isfine and after loading my wlan windows drivers i have this msgs  Kernel module ipw3945 overridden by netw39x5. where ipw is the linux driver and netw39x5 is the windows one , how to fix this ? plz helpppp
<xman> Yeah, well, it broke 2 HDDs untill now ...
<xman> 1 Quantum Fireball 8G that worked fine on a previous K6-2 board
<xman> And Another 20Gb Fireball 7K2 RPM later
<null_kuhl> guys hello
<xman> Such is life ....
<jhutchins> xman: Fix it or quitcherbitchin.
<xman> Besides getting a new one ?
<xman> How ?
<acemo> kopete often doesnt lets me see or send webcam, also file transfers are getting killed half way often, anyone knows what could cause this? havent tried file transfers.. but amsn works perfectly with cam
<xman> That's why i'm here
<rolnxyz_> acemo: and kopete doesn't send emoticons
<xman> Maybe someone knows something on how to workaround or something about this issue
<acemo> rolnxyz_: kopete sends emoticons perfectly here
<rolnxyz_> what
<rolnxyz_> must be a new feature
<rolnxyz_> yep May 25 2007
<rolnxyz_> finaly, I don't know what took so long
<acemo> rolnxyz_: i mean emoticons work.. dun know bout custom icons.. but why im writing my problem is because cam and file transfers used to work perfectly
<Kobalts> I got a Segmentation fault (core dumped) ... anyone know where the core file is saved to?
<payam> What shoul i do for  install a webcam on mu kubuntu?
<ubuntu__> espaoles ak?
<ardchoille> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubuntu__> gracias
<acemo> kopete often doesnt lets me see or send webcam, also file transfers are getting killed half way often, anyone knows what could cause this, and how to fix it?
<deminemi> does anyone know of any good mailing lists or forums for comedi/RTAI ?
<jrick> Is anyone familiar with using Mailody (www.mailody.net)?  I have a problem with it and SMTP and would like some help.
<jrick> www.mailody.net
<jrick> I have an email account on Runbox, but i cannot get SMTP to send any mails with it at all.
<monfis> som tu jacy polacy
<null_kuhl> guys i have just installed linuxant driver loader for wlan driver on linux,, everything isfine and after loading my wlan windows drivers i have this msgs  Kernel module ipw3945 overridden by netw39x5. where ipw is the linux driver and netw39x5 is the windows one , how to fix this ? plz helpppp
<jrick> It works in KMail, but I don't like kmail's imap support.
<null_kuhl> any ideA ??
<monfis> polakw gdzie znajde
<acemo> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<monfis> dzienki
* away[Selfsearche is back.
<NecroAd> Trying to install a program called "sauerbraten" -- and when I type ./sauerbraten_unix like it tells me to do in the konsole, I get this error: "./bin_unix/linux_client: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<NecroAd> Any help..?
<bbeck_> I was wondering if anyone knew how to save the text position for the toolbar in kate.  I can set it, but when I reenter the program the defaults are set.
<khaije1> !nwn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nwn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khaije1> NecroAd: i'm not sure what the issue is w/ that but i'm having trouble running a game also
<deminemi> necro, my guess is that you don't have that library image, you should probably google around, or look at documentation
<deminemi> see where you can get it
<acemo> khaije1: neverwinternights? it runs on wine quite well here..
<NecroAd> Reet, I'll look it up
<deminemi> <3 google
<NecroAd> Haha, indeed
<khaije1> acemo: i've never needed to do that before though, not only that but i use amd64 so i'm not even sure that wine is an option for me
<zug_> salut tout le monde
<zug_> besoin d'aide !
<acemo> khaije1: idk then.. sowwy
<khaije1> i would play all the time, and i'm not really sure what changed frankly
<khaije1> do you play acemo?
<acemo> used to.. but i never really understood the dice stuff.. (1d6 for attack, i always thinking that was a bug in my pirated version..), ill prolly start playing again if i can get the original cd sometime..
<khaije1> thats just one dice with six sides
<khaije1> so up to 6, and as low as 1, 3d4 would mean as low as 3 and as high as 12
<acemo> khaije1: yeah.. i know now since a mate of me showed me a users book from D&D3.5 but it was quite confusing for me back then ^^
<khaije1> then you can figure the avg's
<khaije1> ah yes indeed :-)
<acemo> dont got much time for playing games lately tho..
<acemo> i got the crazy idea to create my own game few weeks ago.. spending all my free time in it so far.. managed to get a little chat client so far ^^
<leiar> A programme I want to install demands libc6 >=2.4-1, my version of libc6 is 1.4. How do I meet these demands?
<khaije1> acemo: oh cool, what genre?
<NecroAd> Oh dear, I got my sauerbraten game to work... with 2 fps : S
<acemo> khaije1: thinking of a mmorpg.. probably 45% view (diagonal from top)
<acemo> khaije1: probably mideival times or such.. i love the dungeons and dragons style stuff.. too bad its lisenced tho..
<deminemi> nice :)
<acemo> the game will be totaly platform independent, using Java and OpenGL.. thinking of using QT for Java.. think its worth it?
<maddops770> Afternoon
<acemo> afternoon maddops
<alan_saskatoon> hi
<] {ittisa] {> exit
<] {ittisa] {> newbie
<] {ittisa] {> hello all
<Solifugus> I installed the KDE4 packages from Adept and rebooted but everything looks the same.. What am I missing?
<jhutchins> Solifugus: It'll crash, wait for it.
<deminemi> lol
<acemo> solifugus: you need to add kde4 as a possible session first
<Solifugus> jhutchins: Thus why I installed it in a VM
<deminemi> do the boot-up options tell which gui to load?
<Solifugus> acemo: how can i do that?
<acemo> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php see here for instructions
<acemo> it crashes for me tho
<ahmed>  rmmod -v ipw3945
<ahmed> ERROR: Module ipw3945 does not exist in /proc/modules
<ahmed> guys pls help
<Solifugus> acemo: thanks
<maddops770> how many rookies and how many seasoned vets of kubuntu are there here?
<maddops770> Rookie
<alan_saskatoon> does anyone know about Kate templates?
<deminemi> how do you categorize rookie and seasoned vet ?
<maddops770> rookie brand new to less than a month.
<acemo> Solifugus: let me know if it works for you
<maddops770> In linux.  Vets are linux users for long time.
<deminemi> i'm right around a month, to linux in general, so i will say rookie :)
<keith_> is there a ready to install G++ language to be used with Zope/Plone
<alan_saskatoon> linuxbomb: Vet (1997) Kubuntu (rookie)
<maddops770> I like kubuntu much better than ubuntu, considering that kubuntu actually runs on my box.
<ahmed> rmmod ipw3945 ,  ERROR: Module ipw3945 does not exist in /proc/modules GUYS PLZZ HELPPP
<maddops770> ahmed what are you trying to install?
<deminemi> rmmod = remove module ?
<ahmed> ndiswrapper..
<ahmed> i installed it
<ahmed> but now i can modeprobe it
<maddops770> ah.  Then it would mean that ipw3945 wouldn't be in that directory.
<ahmed> cause the old driver (restricted one )
<maddops770> Right?
<ahmed> isstill theere
<ahmed> though i disabled it from restriced driver manager
<ahmed> yea
<ahmed> soo wat now
<deminemi> sudo rm =D
<maddops770> So I've got a question to anyone who might know.  I've tried KMplayer, Mplayer, Kaffiene and none of them seem to like my DVDs.  Any ideas?
<keith_> I am looking for a Umbuto G++ that could be installed wtih Adept
<maddops770> Nothing in Adept Manager?
<keith_> nope
<acemo> maddops770: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<maddops770> I see 9 compilers in *MY* Adept manager.
<keith_> are they G++
<maddops770> Gotcha.  Special flavor.
<keith_> or I guess it is also called GNC c++
<maddops770> Thanks Acemo!
<maddops770> Then I see 4 of them.
<keith_> are they list under Developement
<acemo> maddops770: youre welcome, since youre quite a bit new to kubuntu, might be an idea to bookmark ubuntuguide.org, its a great resource for how to install alot of stuff
<jhutchins> !find g++
<ubotu> Found: abiword-gnome, abiword-plugins, abiword-plugins-gnome, akode-dbg, akregator (and 7073 others)
<jhutchins> !info g++
<ubotu> g++: The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<keith_> ok am trying now
<jhutchins> keith_: I'm thinking you'll want build_essentials or something though.
<keith_> wow where did you find that, i did that search you suggested and got nothing
<intelikey> did find / -exec touch '{}' \;   and got many thousand errors   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37264
<keith_> I am trying to install Zope/Plone and says   it needs G++ installed
<intelikey> !build_essential
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build_essential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nahemoth> hi guys I am trying to change something
<nahemoth> <Action shortcut="Down" name="volume_decrease" />
<nahemoth> in this line
<nahemoth> instead of Down
<maddops770> hmmm.  Guess I don't have debhelper for fakeroot
<nahemoth> I wanna make it "scroll down"
<nahemoth> but dunno what to write
<nahemoth> you have any idea?
<acemo> License Pricing (per developer)
<acemo> One Platform	 1420
<acemo> Two Platforms	 2130
<acemo> Three Platforms	 2840
<acemo> ok..bad idea to even think about using Qt for my game :|
<maddops770> !fakeroot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeroot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keith_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<keith_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | keith
<ubotu> keith: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<katyb> hello
<keith_> hahah I guess you need to have atleast half a brain, I still had it open searching for the program
<jhutchins> intelikey: That's at least three today.
<intelikey> jhutchins ?
<intelikey> jhutchins an update gone soure ?
<jhutchins> Nah, I think that's pretty par for the course.
<intelikey> jhutchins three what then ?   i'm not sure i fillow
<intelikey> follow even
<jhutchins> Three invocations of adeptfix.  (Though this one was an open program.)
<saber_> hi
<intelikey> oh yeah.  it's very "par for the course" indeed.
<saber_> i need some arabic fonts
<saber_> no one seems to answer me
<jhutchins> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<keith_> hey really thank you for the help, Zope/Plone are installing great now
<saber_> i have a serious problem with my mp3
<saber_> i can play the english files but the arabic file names can't be displayed
<saber_> any ideas
<intelikey> i'm still getting insmod errors from that command.......
<lwizardl> hi
<intelikey> saber__  xfonts-intl-arabic - International fonts for X -- Arabic
<intelikey> that installed  ?
<monfis> zbanowali mnie
<saber__> i don't know this is the first time i install kubuntu
<intelikey> you might try installing it and see.  it may not help but it can't hurt.
<intelikey> !info xfonts-intl-arabic
<ubotu> xfonts-intl-arabic: International fonts for X -- Arabic. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-6ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 88 kB
<saber__> plz tell me how to get and install it
<intelikey> package manager
<saber__> k i will try now thanx
<intelikey> devfs_register(cub): could not append to parent, err: -17
<intelikey> devfs_register(cub): could not append to parent, err: -17
<intelikey> devfs_register(cub): could not append to parent, err: -17
<intelikey> devfs_register(cub): could not append to parent, err: -17
<intelikey> devfs_register(cub): could not append to parent, err: -17
<intelikey> devfs_register(cub): could not append to parent, err: -17
<intelikey> devfs_register(cub): could not append to parent, err: -17
<intelikey> devfs_register(cub): could not append to parent, err: -17
<intelikey> devfs_register(cub): could not append to parent, err: -17
<intelikey> devfs_register(cub): could not append to parent, err: -17
<StErGi0s> hello, how can i play .avi ?
<rodrigo> hello
<rodrigo> hellou?
<rodrigo> hola
<rodrigo> bonjour?
<rodrigo> any one is there?
<StErGi0s> yeah
<StErGi0s> but i doubt i could help
<rodrigo> Im a newby in kunbunt
<StErGi0s> newbie here
<rodrigo> kubuntu
<StErGi0s> me too..
<rodrigo> I need help!!!!!!!!!!1
<rodrigo> lol
<StErGi0s> lol
<rodrigo> I feel like a poor naked child
<rodrigo> with this kubuntu stuff
<StErGi0s> what is it aboutr?
<jhutchins_lt> rodrigo: Post the details of your problem, and if someone who knows something about it sees them, they may reply.
<rodrigo> thanks
<rodrigo> Jhutchis
<rodrigo> well
<rodrigo> let start for the beginning
<rodrigo> Im not a programmer
<rodrigo> Im an digital artist
<saber__> eazy gys go and install vlc
<rodrigo> but I didn't wanted to have piraty in my pc
<saber__> vlc player will do it for you
<rodrigo> so I changed to linux
<rodrigo> I have heard that is the best OS out there
<rodrigo> One friend install kubuntu for me
<saber__> from add/remove progs   in multimedia find vlc player and install it
<rodrigo> I have check out the software for kubuntu
<rodrigo> but
<rodrigo> and here it goes the bad things
<rodrigo> the kaffiene player doesnt' worl
<rodrigo> work
<saber__> how
<rodrigo> the gimp
<rodrigo> is very different from photoshop
<saber__> ya
<StErGi0s> saber__: it wonrt play avi though i think it needs some codecs
<adaptr> rodrigo did you come to complain ?
<rodrigo> no
<saber__> i use vlc player to play avi movies
<rodrigo> I came here for help
<saber__> it works fine for me
<StErGi0s> without any codecs?
<_4strO> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<silver2> hi
<saber__> and i use it also to play mp3 songs
<jhutchins_lt> rodrigo: I haven't been able to get kaffeine to work for years.
<jhutchins_lt> rodrigo: I use kmplayer
<saber__> yes noooooooooooooooo codecs
<silver2> i have pppoe problem
<saber__> the vlc installs the codecs
<saber__> try it and let me know
<silver2> ppoe problem after reboot comupter doenst connect to internet
<rodrigo> kmplayer?
<jhutchins_lt> rodrigo: There is a variant on the gimp called gimpshop that has a more photoshop like interface.
<StErGi0s> i already tried it
<jhutchins_lt> rodrigo: Adobe would sue it it were too much like theirs.
<StErGi0s> and doesnt work :(
<rodrigo> ok
<saber__> check ur dns setting
<rodrigo> I downloaded
<rodrigo> gimpshop
<_4strO> <saber__> the vlc installs the codecs <-- nop, vlc dont install any codec
<rodrigo> and kmplayer
<jhutchins_lt> rodrigo: kmplayer has limited functionality.
<rodrigo> but kmplayer
<jhutchins_lt> !plf
<ubotu> The Penguin Liberation Front is dedicated to distributing software that cannot be included in Linux distributions for various reasons - See http://plf.zarb.org/ (not yet fully functioning) - See also !Medibuntu and !Seveas
<silver2> saber__:  dns settings are restored after reboot
<jhutchins_lt> !enter | rodrigo
<ubotu> rodrigo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rodrigo> ok sorry
<rodrigo> so can any one help me withs this technical problems
<rodrigo> ??
<jhutchins_lt> rodrigo: Add the plf repository, install mplayer, remove kmplayer, review the media stuff that scrolled off above.
<_4strO> rodrigo: what's your problem ?
<rodrigo> add the what?
<jhutchins_lt> rodrigo: Read the excellent on-line guides for using gimp.
<jhutchins_lt> http://plf.zarb.org
<silver2> join #gimp
<_4strO> rodrigo: to read AVI files with kaffeine you need libxine1-ffmpeg
<rodrigo> ok let me check  that
<rodrigo> and how do I install all of that
<jhutchins_lt> !easysources | rodrigo
<ubotu> rodrigo: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<silver2> is here anybody using kubuntu on pppoe?
<silver2> no router
<zach_> Greets, everyone...
<jhutchins_lt> rodrigo:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<zach_> Can someone help me find out how to find the name of the name of the kernel module for my wi-fi card? I'm using a guide for ndiswrapper that only tells how to do so using GNOME's GUI tools. :-\
<rodrigo> hey thanks for the help
<rodrigo> try to be passient
<jhutchins_lt> rodrigo: linux is a great graphics platform, the trouble is that there's so much to learn up front.
<rodrigo> Im a newby here and more interested in digital media production than programming
<Billiard> hey my kaffiene wont start when i run it from the kmenu and when i run it from console i get "QLayout "unnamed" added to QWidget "unnamed", which already has a layout" then it starts
<rodrigo> ok
<rodrigo> that's the panflet so you are new in linux
<rodrigo> lol
<rodrigo> thanks Im gonna read it
<_4strO> Billiard: right click on the icon ion your menu
<zach_> Billiard: Did you check the command for Kaffeine's entry in KMenuEdit?
<Billiard> yea and when i run that command it works in konsole also
<Billiard> kaffeine -d
<Billiard> %   U
<Billiard> together
<zach_> hmm
<_4strO> Billiard: kaffeine
<zach_> Well, that error message seems to be normal.
<_4strO> that's all
<Billiard> k
<_4strO> oups
<zach_> I just got the same one on two computers. :-)
<_4strO> Billiard: kaffeine
<_4strO> Billiard: kaffeine %U
<_4strO> :p
<Billiard> k
<_4strO> the chat didn't want to print the %
<Billiard> k
<Billiard> now it works
<Billiard> ty
<_4strO> ;)
<zach_> NP
<zach_> So does anyone know how to find the name of the kernel module for a wi-fi card?
<_4strO> zach_: apt-cache search yourcard ?
<judgen> im impressed with kubuntu, alot faster than 5.10
<jhutchins_lt> rodrigo: ImageMagick is an amazing set of graphic manipulation/generation tools that works entirely from the command line.
<_4strO> zach_: or apt-cache search keyword
<jhutchins_lt> rodrigo: Most recent animated feature films were produced in linux.
<_4strO> blender powaaa
<jhutchins_lt> zach_: Depends on the card.
<adaptr> zach_ modprobe -l | less, and take a good read :)
<jhutchins_lt> !wifi | zach_
<ubotu> zach_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zach_> _4strO: Thanks, but I need to know the name for what I would put in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<rodrigo> ahhhhh
<rodrigo> you have to paste code
<zach_> Thanks, jhutchins_lt
<rodrigo> to use linux always?
<rodrigo> where is the all good fashion setup.exe
<zach_> Linux isn't Windows, rodrigo. ;-)
<rodrigo> now you tell me
<judgen> rodrigo:  haha
<rodrigo> I just want to see my dvd
<Billiard> i think thats why linux isnt so popular, you have to use commands or get a package that is different for each version
<rodrigo> and make gnom looks like photoshop
<zach_> There are different ways of doing things, and more often than not, it doesn't involve "pasting code", although that way can be quicker and easier in many instances.
<adaptr> rodrigo gimp already looks so much like photoflop it's not even funny
<rodrigo> mmm
<rodrigo> nope
<rodrigo> sorry I don't agree
<rodrigo> look if some one help me with gimp
<rodrigo> I'll do you a cartoon totally free
<rodrigo> cost
<rodrigo> I pay your talent with mine!
<_4strO> :p
<Billiard> u need help with gimp?
<rodrigo> yep
<rodrigo> and also I tried to send a personal message here
<Billiard> what do you need help doin
<rodrigo> but I couldn't
<rodrigo> I must register I belive
<rodrigo> istall gimpshop
<rodrigo> install gimpshop in order that the gimp looks like photoshooop
<rodrigo> I'll make a great cartoon of you Billiard
<rodrigo> in my brand new gimpshop
<rodrigo> totally free
<rodrigo> send it by e-mail
<Billiard> ill have to look up gimpshop cause i never used it but i heard of it
<rodrigo> ok no problem
<rodrigo> any help is good recivied
<rodrigo> guys can any one tell me how to register to this irc?
<avalon_>  I'm having a problem with my DVD Burner. Everytime I try to burn ISOs, I get the error  WRITE@LBA=730h failed with SK=3h/ASC=0Ch/ACQ=00h]  and it ejects. What gives?
<StErGi0s> /nickserv register pass
<StErGi0s> i think
<crdlb> rodrigo, you can't register that nick
<crdlb> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<rodrigo> wich one rodrigo?
<crdlb> yes
<crdlb> because it's in use
<rodrigo> ok no problem
<rodrigo> I have a problem with line codes
<rodrigo> I just paste teh line code or I have to go to a menu?
<rodrigo> the
<mzanfardino> I looking for a desktop search tool that works similar to google desktop for windows.  Specifically i have need to search large directories trees for files by keywords on an smb share.  any suggestions?
<zach_> Didn't Google make Desktop Search for Linux, or was it just GoogleEarth and Picasa?
<mzanfardino> s/I/I'm
<elrodro> yipii
<elrodro> hey am rodrigo
<ubuntu__> how to find and select the kernel i want to have installed by apt-get? anyway 2.6.20-16 has forgotten my ati-drivers
<elrodro> the newby linuxer
<elrodro> I change my nick
<elrodro> great advance
<jhutchins_lt> mzanfardino: beagle/kerry
<elrodro> so what you say billiard
<mzanfardino> jhutchins_lt: thanks.  Just found it in apt-cache search... heh
<elrodro> we have a deal?
<Billiard> elrodro im lookin up an easy install method for gimpshop
<jriachi> hello
<jriachi> when i press my "email key" in my multimedia keyboard, a kmail composition windows opens... where can i configure this?
#kubuntu 2007-06-08
<elrodro> thanks billiard
<see-g> hi there :)
<saber__> hi see-g
<saber__> !info xfonts-intl-arabic
<ubotu> xfonts-intl-arabic: International fonts for X -- Arabic. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-6ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 88 kB
<snooper> i have a problem - after installing feisty on an extern disc, the istallation doesn't come to a good end
<saber__> how?
<snooper> now, after rebooting the system i get the messages grub loading, please wait ...
<snooper> error 21
<snooper> and i cound#t start windows from the internal disk
<jack-> question: can i lock a certain package/version for apt? so that apt-get upgrade doesnt touch that one ever?
<jriachi> jack-: i guess you can do it via    man apt_preferences
<misha> jack-: ya sure, I used to do that kind of thing through synaptic
<jack-> jriachi, misha: ok thx
<pagan0ne> hey, anyone here have any expirence getting a logitech MX5000 bluetooth keyboard working?
<jack-> you know, nvidia removed support for older chips in their new closed driver
<jack-> so apt-get upgrade gave me hell
<jriachi> (for the log: the  "mail multimedia key", seems to be hardcoded in the kmilo program)
<zach_> Locking a package in Synaptic won't keep it from being upgraded via "apt-get upgrade"
<zach_> You have to pin the package in /etc/apt/preferences
<elrodro> ok guys
<elrodro> billiard try to do his best
<zach_> jack-: Get that? :-)
<elrodro> but it didn't work
<elrodro> who wants to have a totally free cartoon if he/or she helps me to install gimpshop
<jack-> great
<jack-> zach_: thx
<zach_> NP
<elrodro> and make my kaffeine player works
<jack-> !lart nvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart nvidia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elrodro> I know this is childplay for must of you
<misha> elrodro: you sure you want gimpshop?
<jack-> ubotu: you suck.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you suck. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jack-> ;)
<elrodro> yep
<elrodro> Im used to use photoshop
<zach_> elrodro: You don't have to bribe people to get help in here. ;-)
<jack-> a blootbot without lart...shrug
<zach_> It's kind of unbecoming.
<misha> elrodro: and you know that it only looks like photoshop if you're in winblows
<elrodro> is not brabe
<elrodro> is helping each others with our talent
<elrodro> :)
<misha> otherwise it's just gimp with rearranged menus
<elrodro> yep
<elrodro> that works for me
<misha> fine
<misha> 2secs and I'll found how I did it
<elrodro> winblows?
<misha> elrodro: yes that horrble nonfree OS, are you familiar with alien (the app that is)?
<elrodro> winblows= windows but it blow because it doesn't work?
<elrodro> lol
<elrodro> I get it
<zach_> I found a nice little Konqueror service menu for Alien last night. I can look it up real quick if you want, misha
<Billiard> elrodro check out the pm
<misha> elrodro: http://linux.suramya.com/tutorials/Install_GIMPShop/
<misha> that should do you, sorry no pm
<misha> zach_: it's ok thanks
<zach_> NP
<zach_> Does anyone know how to find the module name for my wireless card? I'm going by an ndiswrapper guide that only explains how to do so using the GNOME settings tool. :-\
<RadiantFire> zach_: what do you mean by module name?
<RadiantFire> zach_: the module is ndiswrapper
<zach_> RadiantFire: What I need to put in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist so that the built-in kernel module for my card (which doesn't work) won't load, so that I can use the Windoze driver
<RadiantFire> zach_: ahh... what type of card is it
<zach_> Atheros AR5005G. I read it worked for some people out of the box, while others had to go the ndiswrapper route.
<misha> madwifi isn't it?
<pagan0ne> anyone here have any luck getting a bluetooth keyboard running?
<zach_> Umm... Haven't tried madwifi. I found a listing for it on the ndiswrapper page that said it will work under it, so I'm trying that first.
<misha> elrodro: http://www.plasticbugs.com/blogimg/gimpshop_2.2.11-1_i386.deb in case you are still trying
<RadiantFire> zach_: try adding ath_pci as the module
<RadiantFire> that might work
<zach_> RadiantFire: Worst case scenario, it just won't work, but it won't mess anything else up, right?
<RadiantFire> zach_: yeah, nothing will braek, you can still modprobe the modules manually anyway
<RadiantFire> zach_: wait, hang on
<RadiantFire> zach_: you should have to remove a module to get ndiswrapper to bind to the device
<RadiantFire> zach_: does lsmod say you have ath_pci loaded?
<zach_> Yeah
<RadiantFire> zach_: then thats probably it, does it have any dependencies listed
<RadiantFire> zach_: I discovered the hardway, that if a blacklisted module is required by an other module, it gets loaded anyway
<zach_> Under the "Used by" column?
<mzanfardino> ok, anyone have any suggests for a problem I'm having with flash?  Specifically I've installed kubuntu x86_64 and am running firefox with gnash and klash installed, but my flash does not appear to render correctly... usually a blank space where the flash item should be...
<nosrednaekim> mzanfardino: I've had good results with nspluginwrapper and the proprietary flash
<zach_> ath_pci has "0" under the "Used by" column
<RadiantFire> zach_: okie dokie, this is good I think
<mzanfardino> nosrednaekim: I'm unfamiliar with nspluginwrapper.
<pagan0ne> mzanfardino: nspluginwrapper works pretty well, and i know people here dont like it, but i know automatix has "swiftfox" which is a repacked firefox with flash plugins installed that works on amd64
<zach_> There are, however, several other modules that have ath_pci listed in their "Used by" section, wlan being one of them. Could that cause any problems?
<mzanfardino> pagan0ne: I tent to steer aware from automatix.
<mzanfardino> pagan0ne: is that the only way to get it?
<nosrednaekim> zach_: yeah.. you have to rmmod those to
<nosrednaekim> mzanfardino: yeah.. go get nspluginwrapper.
<pagan0ne> mzanfardino: its the only way i found "swiftfox" you could try to google it, i came accrost it by accident just playing with automatix, although automatix is a hack.... it does basically the same thing nspluginwrapper would do
<mzanfardino> nosrednaekim: searching web for it now
<zach_> nosrednaekim: Sorry, but I have no idea what that means?
<nosrednaekim> pagan0ne: except nspluginwrapper has never broken anyone's upgrade
<nosrednaekim> zach_: you have to get rid of those modules as well
<Ace2016> hi all
<zach_> nosrednaekim: So blacklist all of them too?
<pagan0ne> nosrednaekim: i agree with that, hence i said automatix was a hack
<pagan0ne> http://getswiftfox.com/  is the swiftfox url
<pagan0ne> so i take it noone here has tried to get a bluetooth keyboard working under kubuntu?
<zach_> nosrednaekim: Or just remove "ath_pci" from their "Used by" columns?
<nosrednaekim> zach_: no.. they are dependencies of ath_pci. so you can just blacklist ath_pci
<elrodro> hey thanks for the webpage
<zach_> Ok... Thanks
<nosrednaekim> zach_: what are you editing?
<elrodro> hey guys
<elrodro> when some one
<zach_>  "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<elrodro> how do I make the letters go red
<elrodro> if I want to call the atention of someone?
<mzanfardino> swiftfox is the shit!
<nosrednaekim> zach_: ah.. ok
<mzanfardino> and I mean that is a good way! :)
<zach_> elrodro: A message shows up red to whoever's name it contains
<pagan0ne> elrodro: just type the persons name first
<nosrednaekim> elrodro: put someones name in the message
<Chucky> Hello, I've a problem. I tried installing Kubuntu but the motherboard(P4C800-E-DELUXE) beeps every second and I can see this message on the screen before Kubuntu starts: EDAC MC0: UE page 0x18dd..  I booted with windows to ask you what to do, before installing Kubuntu. The beep must stop, but ECC must stay one. No, my RAM is absolutely okey, no errors.
<elrodro> ok
<elrodro> misha do you see your name in red?
<elrodro> it must be first?
<Chucky> I hope somebody can help me
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: any idea what EDAC is?
<Chucky> yes
<elrodro> misha: are you still there?
<zach_> Thanks again for the help RadiantFire, nosrednaekim. Good luck, everyone. I'm out
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: what is it?
<elrodro> mmm
<Chucky> Error Detection   and  Correction
<Chucky> short ECC function of my motherboard
<elrodro> ok
<elrodro> so any one can help me with my dvd problem?
<Chucky> Kubuntu thinks my   ram has errors. But that's definately wrong. I've tested it
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: do you have plug and play OS enabled? or any OS specific settings?
<elrodro> this appears on the messae
<Chucky> yes pnp os is enabled in bios
<elrodro> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (/dev/dvd
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: oh it does?
<elrodro> The source can't be read.
<elrodro> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (/dev/dvd)
<nosrednaekim> elrodro: I assume you actually have a disc in the drive.
<Chucky> yes, Kubuntu starts and I want to install it, but that beep really makes me mad, so I ask you what to do before continueing installation
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: can you turn off the beep in the BIOS?
<Chucky> no
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: turn off POST..
<pagan0ne> Chucky: when you burnt the disc, did you verify data after write, or did you just try to reboot and install?
<Chucky> I verified it, really
<Chucky> even if I could turn off beep, it would not stop the error, just a symptom
<pagan0ne> Chucky: ok, ive had that problem before, and it turned out i had a dvd burner going bad, because it always fauled verification
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: P4 you say? are you sure its not overheating?
<elrodro> so I stay the same
<Chucky> CPU: 50C Motherboard: 30C that's ok
<misha> elrodro: sorry I'm here, what is it?>
<nosrednaekim> elrodro: what program are you using for DVD?
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: but thats not in Linux. does it start beeping IMMEDIATELY on boot.. or only after awhile?
<pagan0ne> anyone here have any luck getting a bluetooth keyboard running?
<nosrednaekim> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Chucky> after a while.. I mean it is  really  linux.. Linux keeps sending those EDAC Error messages
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: could be temps...
<pagan0ne> ubotu: its not setting up bluetooth thats the problem, its getting the keyboard to pair
<Chucky> I had windows up and running for over 12hours now
<nosrednaekim> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Chucky> I've enough of it ;)
<Chucky> hehe
<misha> elrodro: I can't reply to your private messages cos I'm not registered on freenode
<pagan0ne> nosrednaekim: lol i missed that, anyway its getting the keyboard to pair to the computer i cant manage to do, i can get other devices to pair
<adaptr> Chucky EDAC errors being.. what ?
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: yeah. But Llinux might have frequency scaling problems with p4's... i've seen it b4 on my brother's computer
<Chucky> EDAC Errors means that it thinks that my ram is bad. OK, I'll install an other cooler. But if it is not the temps?
<Chucky> And I'm sure it is not the temps.. CPU is 45-50 never over it..
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: you can check the temps in LInux.
<Chucky> But I have not linux :(
<nosrednaekim> although its not exactly easy
<Chucky> I wanted to install it, but the beep made me sick. So I'm just trying to find some help to "remove" the beeps
<elrodro> any expert
<elrodro> on dvd problems
<Minataku> EDAC - Error Detection And Correction
<elrodro> with kubuntu?
<Minataku> Chucky: As for removing the beeps, look inside the case for a speaker, trace the wires to the mainboard and pull out the connector
<nosrednaekim> elrodro: what program are you using?
<Minataku> That's temporary
<elrodro> kaffeine
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: some motherboards have inbuilt speakers for the bios
<Chucky> yes But I don`t want to remove the beeps just the reason for the beeps, you know
<Minataku> The proper solution is to fix the RAM or whatever hardware is causing the errors
<Minataku> Run a program called Memtest86
<elrodro> and kmp player
<Chucky> The Hardware is 100% OK
<Chucky> I`ve tested over 3days with memtest with and without ECC
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: hmmm... go over to #linux.
<Minataku> Chucky: If there are EDAC errors, the hardware is NOT okay
<Minataku> Period.
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: Right, right, SMT piezo buzzers
<Minataku> Which are decidedly harder to temporarily disable
<Chucky> I've read about some other people having the same motherboard, it seems linux IS having problems with it's ECC
<Minataku> Which would indicate a poorly designed or built mainboard
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: annoying little things/... but nothing a soldering iron can't fix.
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: Indeed, indeed
<Minataku> As long as it's through-hole
<Minataku> If it's actually SMT then you're boned
<Minataku> Since you'd need a reflow station
<Minataku> Chucky: Build your own kernel, disable EDAC when configuring
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: go over to #linux and complain to those gurus.
<Minataku> Problem solved
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: ehh..... you can just BURN it off... :)
<Minataku> That's the only solution I can offer until EDAC is modified to work for this board either by fix or by blacklist
<Minataku> I've had a similar kind of kernel issue, though mine had an external workaround (I disabled the feature in the kernel anyway)
<pagan0ne> Minataku: but that creates a chicken and egg syndrom, how can he boot linux to compile a kernel w/o EDAC support, to beable to boot linux?
<Minataku> pagan0ne: Compile a kernel on another system
<Minataku> One that doesn't have these dumbass EDAC issues
<Minataku> I just returned from dinner
<nosrednaekim> pagan0ne: you can disable EDAC... its not system-stopping
<Minataku> I missed that he was unable to boot Linux
<Minataku> Have you tried the alternate install CD?
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: no.. he can boot and potential install from what i've heard
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> Like I said, I missed all that
<Minataku> But yeah, you'll need to compile a custom kernel without EDAC support either way
<pagan0ne> Minataku: that would work for some of us geeks, assuming we had 2 boxen, and could then manage to roll the compiled kernel back into the distro
<Minataku> Heh
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. NP...just clearing things up
<Chucky> I'm able to boot Linux But I don't want to live with beeps!
<Minataku> Chucky: That's why you have to compile a kernel without EDAC
<pagan0ne> Chucky: oo, then compile w/o EDAC support... lol
<pagan0ne> what they said
<Chucky> is there not switch? /noedac? I'm a windows user sorry..
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: and thats why you just disable EDAC since its obviously not a problem with your hardware
<Minataku> I'll look
<Minataku> See if there's a boot option perhaps
<nosrednaekim> there's a boot option for anything else. ;)
<pagan0ne> my boots have a strap or velcro option.....
<Minataku> There might not be a boot option but there seems to be a sysfs option
<Chucky> I don't know linux very good, I absolutely don't know howto compile a kernel, that's just too complex for me
<nosrednaekim> there is only ONE satisfying way to boot a computer
<Minataku> Chucky: The sysfs way would be a hacky fix, you'd have to do it every boot
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: Don't even insinuate
<pagan0ne> with a shotgun?
<Minataku> I'll have your systems confiscated for abuse
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: heh.... yeah. well that is sort of a "sink or swim" thing
<Chucky> hope I can get it installed,   before windows is the last option
<elrodro> nosrednaekim
<elrodro> I can't chat with you
<elrodro> in the private sesion
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: hehe....actually it doesn't ork too well on my laptop
<nosrednaekim> elrodro: yeah?
<Minataku> Crap, I don't have EDAC in my kernel
<elrodro> yep
<nosrednaekim> elrodro: thats odd..
<elrodro> yep
<elrodro> haha
<elrodro> well it didn't wokr
<elrodro> work
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: I might... whats the command?
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: The unregistered user restriction is on by default
<Minataku> Not off
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: Check /sys/devices/system/ for edac/
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: I'm registered
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: will do
<elrodro> I believe
<elrodro> Im too
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: elrodro probably isn't
<elrodro> well
<elrodro> well any way
<Minataku> Oh, f*ck these dumbass services
<elrodro> i try to fix that for mor than 2 hour
<elrodro> s
<Minataku> "Unknown command [status] "
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: yeah.. I don't have it either
<Minataku> What the hell kind of leaky-ass ship is this
<elrodro> hahaha
* Minataku kicks Freenode
<Chucky> The LINUX GOD TOLD ME THIS: "Chucky: You're not alone! http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/5/28/126"
<elrodro> I thin linux
<elrodro> it's too technical for me
<Minataku> elrodro: You're NOT registered, or not identified
<elrodro> and how I do that?
<Minataku> I fell back on checking via /whois
<nosrednaekim> elrodro: are you sure your dvd drive is working?
<Chucky> But that's the exact same message I've read before..I asked you for help
<Minataku> elrodro: /msg nickserv help register
<elrodro> is not working
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: EDAC is fairly new
<elrodro> well
<Minataku> I think if a system doesn't have it, it's never enabled
<elrodro> I go to eat something
<Chucky> not on windows..
<elrodro> I tried I really tried
<Chucky> and redhat
<elrodro> see you later guys
<Minataku> Later
<Chucky> as I know....
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: Chucky: there you go... blacklist EDAC
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: after installing
<Minataku> Ah, yes, Kubuntu has a blacklisting feature
<Chucky> what's that`? howto?
<Chucky> never had installed kubuntu, sorry
<Minataku> You'll just have to put up with the beeping during installation
<Chucky> I'm a totally  new fish in tis aquarium..
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: no... that page didn;t say that. but it says thats an option.
<nosrednaekim> or at least alludes to it
<Minataku> Grab a Sansa or some other non-Apple MP3 player and listen to some tunes while you install
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: yeah.. just install it.. and then we can get rid of the sounds the very next boot.
<Minataku> I say non-Apple because Microsoft Jr. doesn't need more money
<Chucky> I've a Meizu it  better than any other mp3 player ;)
<Ace2016> hi all
<Chucky> this is the only wisdom I can give you, 10 of 10 point for  meizu.com tthat 8GB thingy is wow
<ejortegau> hey.
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: actually you can rmmod the EDAC module while installing
<Chucky> rmmod?
<nosrednaekim> hi Ace2016
<Minataku> ReMove MODule
<Ace2016> hi
<Chucky> remove?
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: yeah... it remeove the module making the beeps and error messages
<pagan0ne> Chucky: rmmod meand remove the edac module while its running
<RadiantFire> you can also use /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to prevent the module from ever being loaded
<Ace2016> anyone know how to get rdesktop to output sound to alsa? it says  /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Minataku> Figure out what's blocking /dev/dsp
<ejortegau> say i want to move contents of /usr from the partition mounted under / to a separate partition. Of course i can change the fstab and put /dev/sdaX   /usr, but i see that kubuntu uses some UID==WEIRDNUMBERSHERE... how should i proceed?
<nosrednaekim> RadiantFire: yeah but  not off the liveCD
<Minataku> Probably something stupid like artsd
<Minataku> Or whatever sound interim crap KDE uses
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: I don't think you need the UUID..
<Chucky> OK, I put the cd in, and see the install screen. then I hit enter? or F6?? because maybe there's a noedac switch like the rmmod thingy
<Minataku> Chucky: Boot as normal
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: just hit enter...rmmod comes later
<RadiantFire> nosrednaekim: this is true.... missed the fact it was live cd
<ejortegau> nosrednaekim: where does this UUID come from?
<RadiantFire> ejortegau: UUID comes from the program vol_id
<Chucky> It's really sad.
<RadiantFire> ejortegau: you can get them by doing things likfve vol_id /dev/hda
<alfredo> buenas noches
<nosrednaekim> !es | alfredo
<ubotu> alfredo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<alfredo> no solo saludos
<Chucky> ok I  can't talk to you while installing, so what do I have to do?
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: oh yeah you can...
<Chucky> *
<jriachi> hello
<Chucky> ?
<ejortegau> so i should just get this vol_id from the new partition, change fstab so that UUID==whatever is mounted under /usr, move stuff and that's it?
<RadiantFire> Ace2016: try using artswrapper rdesktop
<pagan0ne> Chucky: reboot, kubuntu will bring up a desktop, goto the kde menu, internet, konversation, and logon here
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: kubuntu has an IRC client that you can use while installing
<Chucky> okey. I really need some ear-protector which protects my ears from linux sound, lol
<ejortegau> guys?
<zach_> RadiantFire and nosrednaekim - Thanks a LOT!! I finally got wi-fi working. :-D
<Ace2016> RadiantFire: well i'm running windows xp in virtualbox and using rdesktop to get just windows apps to appear on my linux desktop, but i realised i can use rdesktop -rsound:remote to do it since remote is still this computer since its a virtual machine
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: you can rmmod!
<nosrednaekim> zach_: cool!
* Ace2016 loves winamp
<nosrednaekim> Ace2016: amarok is far better... not to start any flame wars or anything
<RadiantFire> mmm... exciting
<DexterF> can somebody confirm: upper left corner as trigger for beryl's "scale" doesn't work
<RadiantFire> zach_: that is good :-)
<RadiantFire> yeah, amarok does r0x0riz3
<zach_> One tiny little thing though. KNetworkManager isn't listing the wireless device. It's right there in KControl and it's working properly. Any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> DexterF: I think its upper right?
<DexterF> I changed it, annoyed me there
<RadiantFire> zach_: what does your /etc/network/interfaces file say?
<nosrednaekim> zach_: Knetworkmanager is crap.
<zach_> Ace2016: Have you tried Amarok?
<Chucky> Dude I've never heard of ubuntu before. I got told it's   THE supreme OS, and I've seen it and believe that. So rmmod doesn't tell me anything
<DexterF> it only works when no window is full size
<RadiantFire> nosrednaekim: don't say that, its not
<RadiantFire> its dead useful on laptops
<nosrednaekim> RadiantFire: not on mine...
<Ace2016> nosrednaekim: yea its better with the media library and stuff but winamp has this dsp plugin which i always use when i run linux so since i have seamless rdesktop i see no reason not to run winamp
<DexterF> Chucky: removes kernel modules. think "driver"
<RadiantFire> nosrednaekim: ever heard the story of the wolf and the grapes
<RadiantFire> nosrednaekim: I love it
<zach_> RadiantFire: What part of it should I be looking at?
<nosrednaekim> RadiantFire: actually I think the grapes are good..
<Ace2016> but when i'm not running winamp i use juk instead of amarok
<nosrednaekim> RadiantFire: so no.. i'm not ze wolf
<RadiantFire> zach_: does it have anything that isn't auto?
<RadiantFire> zach_: generally, the only thing that should be in that file is auto lo \ iface lo inet loopback
<RadiantFire> other entries can interfere with network manager
<nosrednaekim> RadiantFire: also... if you have atheros... make sure you have both a wlan0 and an ath0
<Chucky> okey I reboot now. Do I need to know something before, because of to the edac isse?
<nosrednaekim> sorry.. zach_
<RadiantFire> nosrednaekim: I don't have atheros
<nosrednaekim> Chucky: nope
<Chucky> k cu
<zach_> RadiantFire: "iface ath0 inet dhcp" but "auto ath0" is right under that.
<nosrednaekim> RadiantFire: yeah... wrong nick.. sorry
<RadiantFire> zach_: you might try commenting that out, comments are '#' at the beginning of the line
<RadiantFire> zach_: after that, you may have to restart either network-manager or your computer
<RadiantFire> sometimes /etc/init.d/networking restart is sufficient
<zach_> RadiantFire: Would you mind taking a look at the file if I pastebin it? Sorry, I'm just afraid I'm gonna mess something up after all that work.
<nosrednaekim> RadiantFire: in order for devices to work with netweorkmanager they can't be in /etc/netwrok/interfaces?
<RadiantFire> nosrednaekim: it used to be that way
<RadiantFire> Idon't know if it still is, but its something to check
<RadiantFire> I know they cannotb e static configs, but sometimes dynamic configs mess it up too
<RadiantFire> zach_: sure
<nosrednaekim> RadiantFire: interesting... maybe thats why it wasn't working for me.
<nosrednaekim> RadiantFire: something to try at least.
<RadiantFire> that fixed it for me back when networkmanager first hit the repos
<RadiantFire> I think in breezy or dapper
<RadiantFire> can't remember which
<zach_> RadiantFire: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24651/ Thanks
<pagan0ne> i cant beleave im going to install vista to get my keyboard to work....
<nosrednaekim> pagan0ne: yeah well... did you do some googleing?
<RadiantFire> zach_: out of curiousity, why do you have manual configs for your loopback iface?
<RadiantFire> then again, it doesn't really matter
<pagan0ne> nosrednaekim: yes and my keyboard is supposed to be suppoeted, but it doesnt work, so i googled for help, and all the help i got doesnt work for me
<RadiantFire> zach_: commenting out everything under netmask 255.... won't hurt anything, and you can always put it back later. I have a hunch that might help though
<pagan0ne> nosrednaekim: theres even custom utilities made for my keyboard under linux, but they assume the keyboard is already functioning
<zach_> RadiantFire: Not sure. I haven't touched that file manually. Just followed this tutorial - http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/NdisWrapper_The_Ultimate_Guide/
<RadiantFire> zach_: well, that might help, I'm gonna eat dinner, brb in 15
<nosrednaekim> pagan0ne: oh.. ok... well try #linux... they may be a little more knoledgeable over there
<dad> Hello. desktop effects= compiz?
<nosrednaekim> dad: are you in ubuntu or kubunut?
<zach_> RadiantFire: Thanks, I'll try that. Peace
<pagan0ne> nosrednaekim: thanks
<dad> nosrednaekim: The one with Gnome.
<nosrednaekim> dad: go over to #ubuntu for that
<dad> thanks
<Bearcat> hey all
<nosrednaekim> hi.
<Bearcat> i'm going  a bit nuts here. I'm trying to upgrade a kubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 (and then to 7.04) using the CD (internet is not an option). Following these instructions (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades?highlight=%28upgrade%29) i get a bunch of errors.  First off i didn't have gksu installed which the script seemed to need. So i installed that and am told Failed to open device
<Bearcat> can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk.   I really don't want to install gnome just to do an update.
<nosrednaekim> Bearcat: do you have the alternate installer?
<nosrednaekim> Cd.
<Bearcat> nosrednaekim: yup
<nosrednaekim> Bearcat: are you upgrading off of that?
<Bearcat> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> i mean... booting it?
<Bearcat> i am entering gksu "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<Bearcat> nosrednaekim: nossddff
<nosrednaekim> eh?what?
<Bearcat> no, i've mounted it in /media/cdrom and am trying to run the cdromupgrade script
<nosrednaekim> Bearcat: you can't do that I don't think..
<Bearcat> nosrednaekim: look over the page i just linked
<nosrednaekim> I am.. my internet is REALLY slow though.
<Bearcat> nosrednaekim: my friends internet is slow too, hence why i am doing it over the cdrom :)
<nosrednaekim> lol
<Minataku> CR28305 to Driver Lv38
<Sanne> Bearcat: those instructions seem to be a bit Ubuntu specific and might not be applicable exactly to Kubuntu.
<nosrednaekim> Bearcat: wait.. do you have the kubunt installer or ubuntu?
<Minataku> If they involve GNOME or the Ubuntu install system, they're useless for Kubuntu
<Bearcat> nosrednaekim: i downloaded the kubuno alternate disk.
<Bearcat> yeah i know, but kubuntu specific instructions are not to be found
<nosrednaekim> Bearcat: then I don't think it has this option.
<elrodro> hi
<Minataku> Hm
<elrodro> look
<nosrednaekim> Bearcat: do it by mooting off the cd.
<elrodro> I saw
<nosrednaekim> *booting
<nosrednaekim> elrodro: yeah?
<Minataku> My troll sensors are going off
<elrodro> something that may help me to use the dvd
<Bearcat> nosrednaekim alright, i will
<zach_> Hey nosrednaekim - That suggestion from RadiantFire on getting KNetworkManager to work by editing /etc/network/interfaces worked for me, in case you wanted to try it.
<Minataku> Not from anyone talking
<zach_> nosrednaekim: Had to reboot for it to take effect though.
<nosrednaekim> zach_: yeah I definately will.. thank you.
<zach_> Np
<nosrednaekim> actually already did..just awaiting a reboot
<Bearcat> thanks folks, I'll give that a shot
<Sanne> Bearcat: wait, I'm looking for instructions for you I remember to have seen
<nosrednaekim> elrodro: what?
<Bearcat> Sanne: thank you
<elrodro> ok
* nosrednaekim kicks back... loves IRC.
<elrodro> http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<elrodro> maybe I don't have installed that plug ins
<elrodro> how do I install them?
<nosrednaekim> elrodro: just a second
<elrodro> thanks
* BluesKaj discovered IRC before IMs ...always been partial to it :)
<Nuked> nosrednaekim: no one loves IRC
<nosrednaekim> no?
<elrodro> i was blocked due to spam problems
<Nuked> nosrednaekim: I was being sarcastic
<elrodro> for private messages
<elrodro> If I change my nickname will I be able again to private
<elrodro> message
<elrodro> s?
<elrodro> how do I change mi nickname?
<Nuked> "/nick enterthenickyouwant
<nosrednaekim> elrodro: there aren't any plugins on that page.
<elrodro> Im gonna vry
<elrodro> now
<elrodro> cry
<elrodro> that says in the kaffeine web page
<elrodro> you may need some plug ins
<elrodro> that are in that mplayer
<elrodro> project
<nosrednaekim> elrodro: to play dvds? yeah.. you need libdvdcss.
<Nuked> ooooh elrodro you mean w32codecs?
<nosrednaekim> elrodro: do you have that?
<elrodro> don't have any damn clue man
<elrodro> I just change linux because
<elrodro> a friend told me it was better than windows
<Nuked> well don't despair
<nosrednaekim> elrodro: get your friend over to help you ;)
<elrodro> hahaha
<nosrednaekim> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Sanne> Bearcat: ok, you can do it manually. I have found a page that explains some steps, but not all will be useful for you, since you don't want to upgrade over the web. shall we do this together? First, go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual
<elrodro> he just chicken out
<Nuked> nosrednaekim: thats not what he is looking for
<RadiantFire> !info libxine-ffmpeg
<Nuked> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Package libxine-ffmpeg does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<zach_> There are too many Linux evangelists who tell people why they should switch without explaining that it won't be a quick and easy transition.
<nosrednaekim> zach_: or who aren't willing to help
<RadiantFire> !info libxine1-ffmpeg
<elrodro> yeah
<elrodro> thasts for sure
<zach_> That too
<ubotu> libxine1-ffmpeg: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1534 kB, installed size 3692 kB
<RadiantFire> elrodro: try installing that package
<RadiantFire> zach_: did your stuff work out?
<elrodro> how do I instal il
<elrodro> it
<zach_> RadiantFire: Beautifully. Thanks.
<RadiantFire> elrodro: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<elrodro> Im using kubunt
<Sanne> Bearcat: still here?
<RadiantFire> elrodro: graphical way or terminal way, there fastest way is to simply open kmenu->system->konsole and type sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<RadiantFire> elrodro: the graphical way would be to search for it using Adept Manager
<RadiantFire> which is also in system
<elrodro> thanks radianfire
<elrodro> Im downloading it
<RadiantFire> cool beans
<elrodro> from the konsole
<elrodro> now I will try to change my nickname due
<elrodro> this thing say I spam
<elrodro> how I do that again?
<zach_> Is it just me, or are the package management programs for KDE not nearly as good as the GNOME ones?
* nosrednaekim is partial to synaptic
<elrodro> how do I change my nickname?
<thefirstdude>  /nick newname
<Bearcat> Sanne: i'm back
<RadiantFire> zach_: the package management programs for gnome were started way before those for kde, its different with some other distros
<Sanne> Bearcat: did you see my last message with the instructions page?
<zach_> Oh i see
* Bearcat scolls up
<RadiantFire> zach_: for instance, I believe that the kde frontend to gentoo's emerge is vastly superior to the gnome one
<RadiantFire> although its been a while since I've looked
<Billiard> hey guys my pcm volume in mixer will jump down on its own once in awile
<Bearcat> Sanne: ok. i'm there. Thanks for the help so far.
<elrodro1> ok
<zach_> Oh ok
<Sanne> Bearcat: cool. Don't do anything without me :)
<elrodro1> [19:12]  [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<Bearcat> Sanne: may i scratch an itch? :P
<elrodro1> so how  i do register?
<elrodro1> well nevermind that
<elrodro1> by now
<elrodro1> radianfire
<Sanne> Bearcat: It might be beneficial if we do this in #ubuntu-classroom, it's much quieter. What do you say?
<zach_> Well, I'm getting off here. Peace out, everyone
<elrodro1> radianfire: I have just downloaded it
<Sanne> Bearcat: and yes, you may scratch ;)
<elrodro1> now what I must do?
* Bearcat scratches
<kakarotto> plz need help to install my ati 9250, for the acceleration 3d
<kakarotto> anyone??
<kakarotto> no one?
<kakarotto> nobody can help me?
<BluesKaj> kakarotto, http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<kakarotto> yeah?
<BluesKaj> yup
<kakarotto> ok let see
<BluesKaj> worked for my ati card
<kakarotto> mmm i'm new onn this
<kakarotto> aaaa
<kakarotto> mmm i saw this page
<kakarotto> but , i dont know how do it
<elrodro1> ok friends
<elrodro1> Im downloading
<elrodro1> some package  i believed will wokr
<kakarotto> in the step 6
<kakarotto> dosn't work
<BluesKaj> errors?
<kakarotto> mmm
<kakarotto> first: i use kubuntu 7.04
<rodrigo_> hi
<BluesKaj> remember , you have to reboot after entering the commands
<kakarotto> i don't know if is work
<rodrigo_> does any of you can help installing
<rodrigo_> gimpshop?
<kakarotto> in all of the steps?
<BluesKaj> no kakarotto after step13
<kakarotto> mmm
<kakarotto> ok i'll try it
<kakarotto> im on step 3 now
<pagan0ne> if someone had to guess how long it would take to bzip a 600Mb directory on a 2Ghz system with a decent ammount of ram, using ARK what would a good guess be?
<kakarotto> mmm some 13 minutes?
<pagan0ne> kakarotto: ok so its deffinaly botched sompthing, im going on 45 mins
<kakarotto> :O
<pagan0ne> kakarotto: jeeze what could have went wrong, im trying to make a backup copy of the home directory, i have a copy of it, and it wont bzip or gzip!
<dad> !restictedformats
<dad> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<michelpt_> ni everybody
<michelpt_> can someone help me, i am newbie in kubuntu. I do ping 192.168.1.1 (my router) and I have 100% packages lost , but network is working!
<sledge> michelpt: try 192.168.2.1 :)
<Ace2016> michelpt_: so you can access the internet and stuff?
<DaveTheAve> I know this is off-topic but what happens if I spend more money then whats in my paypal account? Does it automaticly withdraw it from my bank account?
<Ace2016> run ifconfig, and look at the ip address of eth0
<michelpt_> now I am talking with you but if I do ping of my router I have 100% packages lost :)  my eth0 has static IP 192.168.1.3 and router has 192.168.1.1
<DaveTheAve> Anyone know the answer to my question?
<michelpt_> smth wrong :))
<BluesKaj> DaveTheAve, ask paypal
<michelpt__> --- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---   0 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 9002ms   <--- It was 10 seconds ago :))
* nosrednaekim waits for the next flood of newbies
<masterk> hey guys, I was asked by an employer if I knew how to image computers, I know a lot but I've never actually imaged a computer before. can you guys tell me what it is and how it is done?
<nosrednaekim> masterk: its simple.
<BluesKaj> image the the HDD ?
<nosrednaekim> BRB
<ejortegau> hey guys. i guess i'm pretty screwed if i want to run opera on kubuntu amd64, right?
<jtt> ejortegau, anybody has a right to his/her choices
<BluesKaj> ejortegau, have you tried it ?
<ejortegau> well, i downloaded opera for ubuntu 7.04, apt refuses to install saying it's for another platform...
<ejortegau> though i think i found a way... let me check
<ejortegau> ok, workarounds involve installing 32bit wrappers and s/w... i'd rather stay w/o opera
<darkrift> damnit
<darkrift> cant find the wallpaper i really want
<ejortegau> any of you guys running opera?
<ejortegau> i need you to tell me if a website looks ok or not with it
<ejortegau> please
<jtt> cant help you with opera
<ejortegau> maybe i should try #opera, if that exists :D
<Ace2016> i'm running opera
<Bearcat> alright folks i need heeeelp
<nosrednaekim> Bearcat: thats what we are here for
<Bearcat> Sanne has been helping me update via cd in the classroom channe;
<RawSewage__> whats the command to clear a playlist in Amariok
<Bearcat> he's about to post a pastebin link 'cause i can't
<slop> how do i format an sd card?
<nosrednaekim> RawSewage__: command? do you mean shortcut?
<RawSewage__> nosrednaekim, command line command
<RawSewage__> I changed it so when I click a file, it start playing it in Amarok, rather than queuing
<RawSewage__> but I want it to clear the playlist too
<Bearcat> here's what i'm seeing: Bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24659/
<darkrift> Does anyone know where to get that windows bliss wallpaper where its stormy and the sun comming thru the clouds makes the windows logo on teh grass (or the penguin version of it?)
<nosrednaekim> RawSewage__: that requires dcop
<Ace2016> deviant art?
<darkrift> i know it was very high rated on some sites, so maybe someone here has seen it
<RawSewage__> nosrednaekim, oh, ok. thx
<ejortegau> hey guys, please open this url with both konqueror and firefox and tell me if you see any difference on the browser buttons below the left navigation panel
<ejortegau> http://142.3.164.99/
<ejortegau> guys?
<illriginal> Hey what's up guys, I have a problem! For some reason I get an error when I attempt to delete folders from my Recycling Bin. Can anyone help?
<nosrednaekim> loading it up,...
<nosrednaekim> illriginal: and what is the error?
<illriginal> nosrednaekim: "/home/illri...t-winconfig" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder.
<nosrednaekim> illriginal: you delete that why you were root.. so you can't delete it now ( I thing...
<nosrednaekim> *think
<illriginal> These folders that I'm tryin to delete have already been installed, and were just sittin on my desktop. Now it won't let me delete them permanently.
<illriginal> ok.. how do I go into root
<illriginal> in order to delete them permanently.
<nosrednaekim> yep there is a difference ejortegau
<nosrednaekim> oh wait... no there isn't
<illriginal> huh?
<ejortegau> nosrednaekim: so, konq shows all the buttons?
<nosrednaekim> "kdesu konqueror" and navigate to .trash
<ejortegau> mi konq over here refuses to show the firefox xbutton :S
<nosrednaekim> It seems to
<nosrednaekim> lol... yeah.. I didn't se that.
<illriginal> im on ubuntu. would I use su?
<nosrednaekim> mine shows a konqueror button
<ejortegau> cr*p
<ejortegau> there should be firefox, opera and konq buttons
<nosrednaekim> illriginal: ubuntu? go to the #ubuntu channel
<illriginal> they're too busy to help.
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: but interetsingly..firefox doens't show the konqueror button lol
<nosrednaekim> illriginal: ah ok... then do "gksu nautilus"
<nosrednaekim> illriginal: I believe it!
<Darkkish> firefox sure does crash on me alot
<nosrednaekim> Darkkish: really? not for me...
<ejortegau> nosrednaekim: your are kidding me. here firefox shows all of them
<ejortegau> hmmm
<ejortegau> this is weird
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: I don't think I am..lemme try loading it again
<Darkkish> nosrednaekim: yep, i was entering a password and bam. just dissapeared.
<illriginal> perfect!
<illriginal> thanks nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: ah! you are correct.. I see it now... man I'm a bad tester
<ejortegau> hahah, np, thanks anyway
<ejortegau> konq shows the firefox button?
<nosrednaekim> illriginal: you got rid of it?
* Minataku yawns
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: no... I don't think it does... maybe i'll try again though ;)
<ejortegau> thanks, sorry to bother
<kane> Does anyone know how to get kaffeine to play RM files correctly? I've gotten it to play, but no sound
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: its ok... no I only see opera an konqueror
<ejortegau> yeah, i'd commented it...
<ejortegau> hmm
<ejortegau> wait
<ejortegau> could you please testa again?
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: yep!
<ejortegau> 3 buttons, right? ff, konq and opera?
<nosrednaekim> I have dial up... it takes a while
<nosrednaekim> sorry to say this... but two icons...
<Darkkish> garrr
<RawSewage> nosrednaekim, ok you were right.  the final command i s    dcop amarok playlist clearPlaylist && amarok -sp %U
<nosrednaekim> RawSewage: ok.. cool
<ejortegau> nosrednaekim: which two?
<nosrednaekim> opera and *drumroll* konquror
<ejortegau> hmmm... strange thing...
<ejortegau> ok, i'll keep checking what's wrong
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: lol... try setting konqueror to act like firefox.
<darkrift> question...
<darkrift> ark wont open a rar file
<darkrift> what do i need to add to it
<ejortegau> nosrednaekim: done...had to copy tha image to my webserver instead of using it from spreadfirefox... don't really know why. try it, please
<nosrednaekim> I am...
* nosrednaekim rolls drum
* nosrednaekim keeps rolling
* nosrednaekim likes playing drums
* nosrednaekim decides to keep rolling...
<ejortegau> hahahah
* darkrift pads the drum to muffle the sound
* nosrednaekim crashes cymbal
<nosrednaekim> I see three buttons!
<ejortegau> good
<ejortegau> thanks
<ejortegau> i think i'll try to find a safari button now
<nosrednaekim> maybe its cause I told my browser to act like firfox?
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<ejortegau> where did you tell it to do that?
<nosrednaekim> settings->browser identification
<nosrednaekim> no... it works when I use plain jane konqueror. good job.
<klobster_> java works in konq, but in swiftfox is a nogo?
<ejortegau> nosrednaekim: that browser id thing only tells it how to announce itself, but  the engine is always khtml... it will behave as konqueror no matter what you change the user agent to
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: yeah I know. But sometimes that affects how sites tell your browser how to render
<ejortegau> nosrednaekim: trust me, my site is not that smart :D
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nosrednaekim> nice site BTW
<shadowhywind> does anyone know what needs to be added to the openssh config file to listen to connections using the hostname?
<Darkkish> how do i make my tasklist be on two lines instead of one
<Darkkish> The system tray i mean
<redfive> ok
<Darkkish> what?
<redfive> how do you mount a windows share and make it map every time you reboot?
<redfive> whats the syntax for fstab?
<crimsun> documented in fstab(5), or `man 5 fstab`
<hitmanWilly> redfive: under type smbfs
<hitmanWilly> redfive: other than that its the same as for nfs iirc
<intelikey> who can guess at what is causing this ? http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37282
<Darkkish> how to i make the system tray smaller?
<crimsun> intelikey: do you have modutils installed?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: corrupted drive?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: as in very heavily corrupted
<intelikey> crimsun don't seem to no.
<crimsun> 2.4 requires modutils.  It can't use module-init-tools, which is 2.6-only.
<intelikey> hitmanWilly heh   drive is flawless.
<intelikey> crimsun and   i would need that why ?
<intelikey>  i can modprobe any module i want
<crimsun> intelikey: well, do you have kernel modules?
<intelikey> yes
<crimsun> oh, is this feisty or gutsy?
<intelikey> no dapper.
<crimsun> interesting.
<crimsun> module-init-tools deprecated 2.4 support a while ago.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: oh, stupid question, but you're not trying to mount a ext2 partition as ext3 are you?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly  the "stupid" initrd.img may be trying to, yes.
<intelikey> crimsun i spoke in error, sorry.   modutils is already the newest version.
<intelikey> so yes it's installed.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: hmmm, that's why i hate rd images
<intelikey> hitmanWilly yes.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: you should be able to rc-update it...iirc
<crimsun> you could remove ksymoops, too.
<intelikey> rc-update ?  </blinks>
<crimsun> it's definitely not installed by default on Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> modutils-init-tools for the latest kernel kernel
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: man it :)
<BluesKaj> err kernel:)
<crimsun> he means update-rc.d(8), BTW.
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i can rm -r /etc/rc*   wont affect this system any
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: back it up and give it a shot...the kernel should have built in support for ext3
<hitmanWilly> err, ext2 or whatever
<intelikey> hitmanWilly the kernel does not have builtin ext anything one default ubuntu kernels.
<intelikey> one/on/
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: how the fsck does it boot a drive then? i thought it had to be native to boot from it?
<intelikey> but this is non-default...  so the 2.4 might have ext?fs support...
<intelikey> hitmanWilly the initrd.img
<hitmanWilly> there we go again...
<hitmanWilly> anyway, you may have to wipe the img and regen one
<darkrift> http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dualdesk12winlikeqm2.jpg <---- need that wallpaper! lol
<darkrift> be cool if someone could do that witrh the kubuntu logo
<hitmanWilly> darkrift: then either wget it or "save image as" it and play with it via gimp :P
<intelikey> so crimsun any chance that rebuilding the initrd will help that ?
<darkrift> that one is small
<darkrift> i want the orig
<intelikey> i can't really see how it could   the root fs will still be unwritabe while it's using the rd.
<darkrift> i had it on my other laptop, but cant find it now
<darkrift> and other laptop is dead :(
<c1|freaky> Tribe 1 is out ^^
<Darkkish> how do i make my system tray 2 lines tall?
<intelikey> right click configure
<Darkkish> tried that
<Darkkish> it's not a choice
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: nah, no option for it there
<Darkkish> but i swear it's usually on 2 lines.
<hitmanWilly> Darkkish: maybe a panel setting somewhere
<Darkkish> hitmanWilly: is your's on two lines?
<darkrift> mine is
<darkrift> by default
<Darkkish> darkrift by default is the size set to "normal" or "large"?
<ejortegau> large will do it
<Darkkish> but i don't want it set to large :-/
<intelikey> shachaf
<shachaf> intelikey: I tested your memory usage script, it seems to work.
<shachaf> intelikey: (Sorry for the late response.)
<shachaf> intelikey: But it seems easier just to run "htop".
<intelikey> yeah htop is easier to type than mem
<Darkkish> man i feel like playing with photoshop :-/
<shachaf> intelikey: About as easy.
<shachaf> intelikey: It also gives more information. :-)
<intelikey> exactly.
<shachaf> intelikey: So why did you write your script?
<intelikey> and if all you want to see is the ram usage you don't want to see "more information"
<shachaf> intelikey: Hmm.
<shachaf> intelikey: But htop gives you a nice visual indicator.
* hitmanWilly usually just uses conky
<intelikey> anyone can   cat /proc/meminfo
<shachaf> intelikey: And also shows swap (I know that doesn't apply to you).
<intelikey> anyone can   cat /proc/meminfo
<intelikey> shachaf ok.  i'll confess and not hide it from you.  i didn't have a reason.  it was totally on a "whim" that i wrote it.    now you've found me out....
<intelikey> :)
<shachaf> intelikey: I do that too sometimes. :-)
<shachaf> intelikey: I was just curious.
<intelikey> well now in a little more somber and honest moment, so many people in here have said things like   "why is linux using all my memory"   i kinda wanted to be able to say "run this and tell me how much ram it's actually using.    but i know that that is a futile cause anyway,  but it's kinda the motivation behind writing it.
<intelikey>  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37283  <<< what we were discussing, in case anyone was curious.
<intelikey> i've rebuilt the initrd with MODULES=dep and hoping that it drops ext3, and that maybe it won't try to log oops's before it is mounted rw ...
<intelikey> nope.   changed the errors around a bit but didn't help really.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37284
<logan> Can you reroute the line-in / mic-in to be additional audio channels like in windows?
<intelikey> i did gain 3m of ram by rebuilding the initrd.img     that's a good thing.
<intelikey> logan probably can.  i wouldn't know how to.
<Ashex> bah, this is retarded
<Ashex> how can the volume already contain errors if I just created it?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: hmmm, normally iwould say recompile with built-in drivers, but ubuntu makes that more af a pita than it already is...
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: and then just wipe the rd img altogether...
<arun> how do i install the quicktime plugin for firefox?
<hitmanWilly> arun: mplayer should handle quicktime
<intelikey> hitmanWilly normally i would agree.  i deleted all my kernel source in one of those moments of frustration....   dailup doesn't like grabbing kernel tarballs....
<intelikey> in this particular i think "ignoring the errors" is the best course.
<intelikey> back in a few.
<Ashex> hmm, looks like i figured out why it throws an error
<Ashex> Hard drive is about to fail
<Darkkish> D:
<Ashex> Eh, no worries
<Ashex> I just partitioned to hold my disk images
<Ashex> so, I don't have much on it and I should hopefully be able to move it to another drive
<Ashex> If I'm lucky it's under warranty ;)
<Darkkish> jgrrr
<Darkkish> firefox isn't giving me input
<Darkkish> nothing i type shows up[
<Darkkish> (i could restart, but i don't really want to..)
<Darkkish> guess i have to
<Dekkard> is kooldock buggy, or is it me?
<intelikey> are you buggy ?
<Dekkard> sometimes
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> what's a good timming app ?
<intelikey> maybe i'll just script something.   to see how many seconds a month i have a web browser open.
<Dekkard> something to do with touch?
<intelikey> probably not in this case.   probably something to do with date +"%s"
<jarn> Eh.
<jarn> Apparently I somehow saved a file in DOS format (whatever that means); is there anyway to get it back?
<klobster> should I uninstall the java 5 and jre2 v1.4 now that I have java 6?
<intelikey> jarn        tr -d '\r'
<jarn> intelikey: I ended up just copying the text out and creating a new file. Not elegant, but it worked. Thanks, though. :)
<intelikey> jarn np.  there is even an app made for that.   dos2unix unix2dos
<intelikey> but tr works
<jarn> intelikey: Thanks. :)
<Darkkish> er
<Darkkish> how do i re-add the system tray to the kpanel menu?
<Jucato> Darkkish: right-click on the panel -> Add Applet to Panel -> System Tray
<Darkkish> Jucato: it's not in the list o__o
<Darkkish> oh wait nvm
<Darkkish> it magically re appeared
<Darkkish> everything in my system tray is gone though
<Darkkish> urgh
<Darkkish> time to restartx
<Jucato> er?
<Jucato> (he could have just restarted kicker...)
<Sloik> Yo
<Jucato> Darkkish: next time, you can just restart kicker (the panel) with this command: dcop kicker kicker restart
<Darkkish> i managed to crash x somehow or something
<Darkkish> it went into the whatcha call it
<Darkkish> and i tried to do startx
<Darkkish> and it said it was already running, but i couldn't figure out how to get back to it
<shinobi> ctrl-alt-F7
<shinobi> suddenly occured to me to switch to a 64bit version at last. What are the principle 32bit apps that I will loose (unless i have chroot)
<shinobi> any wisdom from the oracle?
<Dr_willis> theres flash issues i belive. and some emulators
<Dr_willis> not sure if java is still problematic or not
<gajolo> how do you connect to another irc channel? Is that the right word for it?
<shinobi> gajolo in konversation file>join channel>#kde (or whatever)
<crimsun> "join"
<shinobi> so no flash no skype, possibly no java?
<shinobi> sounds like chroot is still a must huh
<gajolo> ty, but I think what I meant was how o you join another server?
<shinobi> gajolo file>quick connect... enter details
<Sloik> So... anyone have anything interesting to say?
<Darkkish> k so
<Darkkish> i set beryl to run in xgl
<Darkkish> idk why
<Darkkish> just to see what would happen
<Darkkish> and now i can't set it back to auto (it freezes up when i start it)
<Hobbsee> Darkkish: try #ubuntu-effects
<antiroach> is there an easy way to upgrade dapper to fiesty fawn? i tried replacing the sources file and doing a apt-get upgrade but that didnt seem to work right
<Hobbsee> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Hobbsee> antiroach: you need to dist-upgrade to edgy, then to feisty
<antiroach> ah
<klobster> is there a prog similar to kate that is more lightweight? (handles multiple files, code freindly)
<Hobbsee> klobster: kwrite?
<antiroach> Hobbsee is there an easy way to upgrade from dapper to edgy then? that url doesnt give any 'easy' way.
<Hobbsee> antiroach: you need to run a dist-upgrade for that, ie changing your sources list to edgy first
<Aresilek> what's the command to start vnc?
<Hobbsee> antiroach: the dist-upgrader for kubuntu was only written for edgy--> feisty
<antiroach> Hobbsee ahh
<antiroach> ok i see. im changing all dapper references to edgy
<Hobbsee> yep
<klobster> kwrite wont support multiple files in one window
<antiroach> hm when i do that and do a apt-get upgrade it lists a LOT of files that are going to be kept back. is that ok ?
<Sloik> Anyone have any success installing the FGLRX drivers?
<Hobbsee> antiroach: so you need to use a dist-upgrade, not just an upgrade
<antiroach> Hobbsee hmm ok
<antiroach> that worked better
<antiroach> 1097 upgraded, 172 newly installed, 64 to remove and 40 not upgraded.
<antiroach> Need to get 958MB/959MB of archives.
<antiroach> this is going to be fun. thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<dewey> hmmm anyone testing 7.10 yet?
<michael_> are there any programs that letme give voice commands
<michael_> like if i say "start konsole" it starts konsole
<michael_> or something like that
<michael_> whats the command to restart xorg?
<michael_> ! xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<michael_> neverminnd :)
<michael_> if i restart xorg will my open konsole restart?
<michael_> its downloading something
<hangthedj> michael_: control+alt+backspace restarts xorg
<michael_> yeh but will it restart my konsole window?
<antiroach> yes
<michael_> damn it
<antiroach> why do you want to restart xorg
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  Does anyone use Qemu here?
<michael_> becuase its using 700mb ram
<michael_> lol
<dewey> hmmm got kde 3.5.7 installed on 7.04 :)
<michael_> and its goin real slow
<antiroach> oh hah
<antiroach> if youre dling using wget you can use -c to resume the download later
<michael_> nah its grabbing svn
<antiroach> oh ok. that shouldnt take long
<michael_> yeh
<antiroach> Hobbsee will i have to reboot after upgrading to edgy in order to upgrade to fiesty  ?
* Minataku yawns
<michael_> ! xvoice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvoice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<michael_> ! cvoicecontrol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cvoicecontrol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<michael_> ! kvoicecontrol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvoicecontrol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<antiroach> hey Hobbsee are you still around?
<pc21> /connect us.undernet.net
<flowingfire> Hi!  I'm trying to follow a set of instructions for Ubuntu, but I'm not sure how to implement them in Kubuntu.  It says "Go to System->Preferences->Sessions and click the Startup Programs tab."  Then it instructs me to add a complex command line... How do I do this in Kubuntu?
<flowingfire> hmm.... maybe i'll check the ubuntu room
<Jucato> !autostart | flowingfire
<ubotu> flowingfire: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<flowingfire> jucato: How do you add a specific command line?
<Jucato> flowingfire: in ~/.kde/Autostart/, right-click -> Create New -> Link to Application. fill up the fields with the command you want
<flowingfire> Ok thx. :)  Kewl.
<dogatemycomputer> i'm configuring my machine to use wake-on-lan.  wake-on-lan will not work unless the machine hibernates.  If it goes into standby then it never comes back and if I turn it off then wol-on-lan stops working.
<dogatemycomputer> Q1: Is there a workaround for this available?  I've already enabled WOL in the BIOS (obv otherwise it wouldn't work with hibernation) and I already configured WOL via ethertool.  Am I missing a change that would allow me to shutdown the machine rather than hibernate it?
<StErGi0s> hello how can i disable the effects when minimising a window?
<dogatemycomputer> Q2: Are there any pitfalls with hibernation that I should be aware of?  (ie: are there any reported problems such as corrupting disks or screwing up some programs that I should be aware of?  I know if it were that problematic then they would disable the feature completely but I figured I would ask)..
<dogatemycomputer> Thanks for anyone who may be willing to respond.
<jwallingford> ok for a while i was trying to get thunderbird v2.0 to install and could never do it. I gave up and now want to install the thunderbird v1.5 that comes in adept. I can install and uninstall it just fine but when i go to run the program it just loads and loads and loads and then the bouncing icon of it loading dissapears and nothing else happens... anybody know what I could have messed up? or maybe how to fix this?
<chipbuddy> so i'm using gthumb to find duplicate pictures, but do i really have to do all these clicks to get rid of all the duplicates? is there a faster way to trash all these duplicates?
<hangthedj> jwallingford: run the command in konsole and see what the output is.
<jwallingford> I get this: /opt/thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh: 424: /opt/thunderbird/thunderbird-bin: not found
<sivaji> my system cant detect floopy , what is the reason for that
<sivaji> but same driver can detect the same floopy in windows
<crimsun> is floppy.ko loaded?
<sivaji> crimsun i dont know what is that
<crimsun> it's the "Linux driver".  lsmod|grep ^floppy
<sivaji> crimsun it cant detect dvd also
<sivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ lsmod|grep ^floppy
<sivaji> floppy                 62148  0
<sivaji> crimsun what does it means
<crimsun> it means it's loaded.  Now does `dmesg|grep fd0` reveal anything?
<sivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ dmesg|grep fd0
<sivaji> [17179569.184000]  mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)
<sivaji> [17179592.220000]  Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
<crimsun> ok good.  And now is /dev/fd0 mounted?
<sivaji> crimsun ya it works now am i suppose to mount manually every time
<sivaji> crimsun
<crimsun> no idea if it's supposed to be automounted by whatever policy Kubuntu uses.
<sivaji> crimsun same way my system cant detect dvd it means i am suppose to mount that correct
<nessia> hello...i am nessia
<Admiral_Chicago> hello...i am not nessia :)
<nessia> whats new admiral
<nessia> i am new to ubuntu chat
<Admiral_Chicago> nessia: not too much, trying to help support users.
<nessia> i cannot get java to work on ubuntu 6
<nessia> grrrrr
<Admiral_Chicago> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Admiral_Chicago> jave you tried those links?
<Admiral_Chicago> nessia: ^^ do those work?
<Admiral_Chicago> work/help
<sivaji> hendaus : hi
<nessia> i am on ubuntu 6.06
<sivaji> nessia www.java.com
<nessia> why do computer heads have insomnia????? ;(
<Admiral_Chicago> nessia: depends on the time zone, plus we aren't all at our computer...
<nessia> my interest is sentient computers
<yknott> nessia: the lights
<nessia> lights?
<yknott> sure
<nessia> what about the lights.....what context
<yknott> following the cues by the sun or
<sivaji>  how to enable automount for floppy drive
<Admiral_Chicago> sivaji: you have to add it in your fstab file
<Admiral_Chicago> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<nessia> well,,,,,,maybe i will try to get some zzzzzzz's
<yknott> nessia: turn off the lights ;)
<crimsun> interesting, another NC user.
<sivaji> ]  -ChanServ- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
<sivaji> [11:32]  --> poopotootti has joined this channel (n=poopotoo@a84-231-22-241.elisa-laajakaista.fi).
<sivaji> [11:33]  --> DJServers has joined this channel (n=serverpc@53573447.cable.casema.nl).
<sivaji> [11:33]  <nessia> why do computer heads have insomnia????? ;(
<sivaji> [11:34]  <Admiral_Chicago> nessia: depends on the time zone, plus we aren't all at our computer...
<sivaji> [11:34]  <nessia> my interest is sentient computers
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> sivaji: why the past?
<Hobbsee> er, paste
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<fdoving> hi hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hiya :)
<nixternal_> oi
<fdoving> yo nix.
<jussi01> morning peoples
<Admiral_Chicago> More importantly, my highlight script didn't work...
<kellydor> wow...hey all
<kellydor> someone just type a bunch of periods to let me know that i'm really connected? :P
<kellydor> that'll work too. thank you
<sivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ cp d bootfile
<sivaji> cp: omitting directory `d'
<sivaji> y i cant copy files of one dir to other dir
<fdoving> sivaji: use cp -r to copy recursively
<kraut> moin
<sivaji> still i cant copy one file
<sivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ cp -r d bootfile
<sivaji> cp: reading `d/vmlinuz': Input/output error
<Admiral_Chicago> sivaji: d is a directory?
<sivaji> ya d is dir where i have floppy mounted i want to have backup of that i contain boot files
<AstroGirl> I'm using hpodder to download podcasts - I tried to set it up as a cron-job to run at night (when download limit is good), but it doesn't appear to work at all. Hpodder works when ran in a terminal manually though.
<sivaji> Admiral_Chicago :
<Admiral_Chicago> sivaji: d/
<jwallingford_> i am copying files from a samba share to my desktop and it keeps asking me for my password over and over again... is there a way to stop this?
<Admiral_Chicago> sivaji: did it work?
<sivaji> Admiral_Chicago no something wrong with that file so i didnt try any more
<Admiral_Chicago> sivaji: you need a / at the end of a folder. tab will complete the name (with some limitations)
<ubuntu__> slt
<ubuntu__> sa va
<ubuntu__> ya qq
<ubuntu__> de rancais
<ubuntu__> ouou
<maxsandy57> ouou
<maxsandy57> hello
<maxsandy57> salu lucas
<maxsandy57> hello luckylucas
<maxsandy57> ello
<AstroGirl> Can anyone tell me what is wrong with this crontab line? It doesn't appear to work correctly at all:  45 23 * * 1,2,3,4,5	/usr/bin/hpodder
<sercik> a space between 5 and / ??
<no0b> Can someone please help me connect my laptop too my home network?
<no0b> Please? I've been trying for days
<MidMark> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<no0b> I asked it
<StErGi0s> no0b: ubotu is a bot
<no0b> oh ok :rofl:
<no0b> ANychance you can help me connect my laptop (with 7.04) too my home network?
<no0b> My laptop has wifi
<no0b> and moderm has wifi
<pCarsten> I'm having trouble with https and IMAPS. Anyone who can give me a hint where to look?
<no0b> there's nobody here pCarsten
<pCarsten> patience...
<no0b> oh ok friend
<no0b> your patience" got you no where
<Evil_Monkey> I'm trying to remember the name of the program that you type a key and it gives you the "code" of the key
<llutz> xev
<Evil_Monkey> thanks
<Evil_Monkey> hmmm, confirms that my computer isn't see my windows key
<Evil_Monkey> okay actually it is
<Evil_Monkey> weird
<Evil_Monkey> because when I try to set up global shortcuts, it doesn't seem to see the windows key
<llutz> Evil_Monkey: assign a symbol to the keycode
<llutz> Evil_Monkey:with xmodmap
<Evil_Monkey> thanks
<Evil_Monkey> just seemed really weird since Kubuntu did so many things nicely out of the box like the multimedia keys in Amarok
<Evil_Monkey> but the Windows key.....
<llutz> Evil_Monkey: they should have been recognized too... try to fix it, good luck
<jack-> its intentional
<jack-> installing linux included a hidden "NEVER PRESS THIS KEY AGAIN" note
<Evil_Monkey> I was actually pleasantly surprised
<llutz> lol
<jack-> ;p
<Evil_Monkey> it was a new Dell laptop (not preinstalled with Ubuntu
<jack-> preinstalled is for weenies
<blackflag> !syslog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syslog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Evil_Monkey> I've been runnning Kubuntu on my desktop but it was still a nice present when so many things worked out of the box after installing
<jack-> man, i got like 10 keys on this panasonic laptop that are 100% useless with kubuntu
<blackflag> !syslog-ng
<jack-> so what :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syslog-ng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Evil_Monkey> jack-: I couldn't get preinstalled Dell if I wanted, living in New Zealand :-)
<jack-> you dont want a preinstalled one, anyway
<jack-> ubuntu with all the extra repos supports like everything that can emit a .wav fart
<llutz> "preinstalled ubuntu" means no forced win, thats ok.
<dreik> does anybody know how make Fn key working on compaq n620?
<dreik> or maybe just change brightness of display while i work from battery..sometimes it's rather usefull
<eagles0513875> is there a zip pkg that uzipz rar files
<SilentDis> hello
<Jucato> !info unrar | eagles0513875
<SilentDis> how do I get the UUID of a disk?
<ubotu> eagles0513875: unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<SilentDis> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<SilentDis> bit of an odd one here.  I have a Ximeta netdisk.  I have it's driver properly setup, and a proper entry in /etc/fstab.  I can mount/umount it from a prompt, as a user, without trouble.  I'd like to 'hook' it into the control stuff for KDE, so i can access it via media:/ in konqueror and the like.  any ideas?
<red> it's cool, just found the answer, need to install postgres-dev
<juan278> is there any support for segfs in fiesty, or do i need to compile
<rothchild> hi all, can anyone offer me any tips on if and how I can set up my laptop as a 'LAMP' sandbox to try out some .php based software I want to play with (i.e this : http://xrms.sourceforge.net/pagebuilder.php?s1=18 )
<ardchoille> !lamp | rothchild Have a look at this:
<ubotu> rothchild Have a look at this:: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rothchild> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<rothchild> has anyone used www.zendurl.com I've been trying to use it for this xrms experiement but I can't seem to rename the mysql database so xrms won't run
<scorp123> Hi all ...
<scorp123> Question: When I install 1 system ... how can I carry over the list of packages I installed there to a second system (so it installs the same packages as on the 1st system) ??
<ardchoille> scorp123: I believe it's: "dpkg --get-selections > file.txt" to get a list of installed packages and "dpkg --set-selections < file.txt" to install the packages in that list.
<Jucato> hm..... :/
<ardchoille> Jucato: Is that no correct?
<scorp123> ardchoille: in the "man" page it says that this will only mark the packages as "selected" but not really download them ...
<Jucato> no I was wondering about something else...
<scorp123> ardchoille: Is there a way to feed this list to an automatic executed "apt-get install" somehow?
<ardchoille> Jucato: Can you comment on my above advice to scorp123 when you have a chance?
<Jucato> ardchoille: looks ok to me. I'm not really familiar with it.
<ardchoille> Ok
<ardchoille> scorp123: Well, it worked for me and I learned it from some other folks in this channel.
<scorp123> ardchoille: and this part "dpkg --set-selections < file.txt" will trigger the downloads?
<scorp123> ardchoille: or would I need to execute something more?
<ardchoille> scorp123: Not sure how to do it with apt-get
<scorp123> ardchoille: how did you do it? via "dselect" ?
<ardchoille> scorp123: What I do to clone a system is use partimage to make an archive of the current partition, then use partimage on the new system to install that image on the new hard drive. That way I have an exact clone.
<scorp123> ardchoille: yes, we thought of that but that's overkill here ...
* Jucato scratches his head in utter confusion... what's going on?!?! :(
<ardchoille> No need to download anything and it takes about 10 minutes on a 4Gb drive
<ardchoille> < scorp123> Question: When I install 1 system ... how can I carry over the list of packages I installed there to a second system (so it installs the same packages as on the 1st system) ??
<ardchoille> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<ardchoille> scorp123: There's some info for ya ^^
* Jucato sighs...
<ardchoille> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Help_adept> hi all
<scorp123> ubotu: aaaaah :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aaaaah :-) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<scorp123> oh ... talking to a bot :-) LOL
<ardchoille> hehe
<Jucato> can anyone think of an instance where internet would be working on the command line (HTTP, Apt, chat) but not in KDE?
<Help_adept> does anyone know how to run adept manager in root/sudo mode?
<Jucato> Help_adept: kdesu adept_manager
<Help_adept> from terminal?
<ardchoille> yes
<Jucato> or from Alt+F2
<Help_adept> cool shot
<Jucato> Help_adept: actually that's the default action if you launch it from K Menu -> System -> Adept Manager
<Help_adept> yeah i luanched it through that but i didnt have admin rights
<ardchoille> Help_adept: Well, if you don't have admin rights, then kdesu isn't going to be much help.
<scorp123> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<scorp123> ... ah, OK ... same thing ... :)
<scorp123> Thanks for your help folks :-)
<ardchoille> scorp123: You might have a look at this if you haven't already: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<ardchoille> Jucato: Hmm.. never seen that.. weird. But, I can tell you that many folks have found the internet laggy lately, since the AT&T problem.
<Jucato> oh....
<Jucato> well anyway... at least I can still go online in CLI... just sucks that irssi isn't installed by default...
<ardchoille> I totally agree
<Jucato> oh btw... I'm not affected by any AT&T problem...
<ardchoille> irssi is one of the first things I install on any new system.
<Jucato> and I'd be damned surprised if I were :)
<ardchoille> Jucato: You're not? You're quite lucky, then
<Jucato> well, considering that I'm halfway around the globe? :D
<ardchoille> Ah, yeah
* Jucato just waits to be able to install irssi, then will be surfing/chatting through bluetooth dialup :)
<ardchoille> o.O
<ardchoille> Nice
<Jucato> yeah. I can't believe it actually worked! lol :)
<scorp123> Jucato: are you running "nscd" (Name Server Cache Daemon) ?
<KChucky> Hello
<KChucky> I was here yesterdayy
<Jucato> scorp123: hm... not sure.. gonna check
<scorp123> Jucato: can you do a "ps -efH" and check if you see "nscd" somewhere?
<scorp123> Jucato: I had a case where "nscd" was hanging.
<Jucato> nope
<KChucky> I was the one having EDAC (ECC) error on linux
<Jucato> well... I'll just hope and pray :)
<KChucky> Is there still no BUGFIX for LINUX??
<KChucky> I have KUBUNTU 7,10 and the EDAC problem is NOT fixed
<scorp123> KChucky: no idea what you are talking about.
<KChucky> ECC you know  that?
<Jucato> hahah 12 minutes to install irssi :)
<scorp123> KChucky: and besides (K)Ubuntu 7.10 is regarded as being *ALPHA* software, so errors are bound to happen :-)
<KChucky> Yes I know! I tried it with Kubuntuu 7.04 but it had issues with ECC enabled RAM
<KChucky> so I tried 7.10 but it has also issues
<KChucky> LINUX CAN'T  HANDLE ECC???
<ardchoille> KChucky: 7.10 is bound to have issues, it's quite alpha
<KChucky> I'm  talking about 7.04
<KChucky> 7.10 had just the same issues
<Help_adept> ardchoille i am using kubuntu on my laptop, i installed it... why would i not have admin rights?
<ardchoille> Help_adept: Can you use sudo/kdesu successfully?
<Help_adept> yes
<cody> does 7.10 come out with KDE 4.0 ?
<ardchoille> Then you have admin rights
<Help_adept> i type sudo ............
<Jucato> cody: no
<Help_adept> then it asks me for password which i enter
<ardchoille> Help_adept: That's correct
<KChucky> I don't know,   it is just installing
<Jucato> Help_adept: you do have admin rights. when you run Adept Manager from the menu, a box will popup asking for your password
<KChucky> I'm currently installing kubuntu 7.10
<ardchoille> Help_adept: We work as "normal user", never as root. Then, when we need to perform admin tasks, we use sudo.. which asks for our password.
<cody> i had the same problem, that happens when you leave the CD in your device after installing the system ...
<Help_adept> ok but if i access adept manager from the aplications menu it says i dont have rights...
<KChucky> CAN SOMEBODY tell me howto rmmod the edac "feature" of linux which makes my comp beepp every second
<ardchoille> cody: When you reboot, it will ask you to remove the cd before rebooting
<Help_adept> so does that mean the only way i can use it is if i access via alt+f2?
<ardchoille> Help_adept: Do this: ALT+F2  type in kmenuedit  and then see if the command entry for that menu item has "kdesu" in front of it. If it doesn't, add it.
<Jucato> Help_adept: hm... that's strange. that is definitely not normal
<Jucato> (ardchoille: he could also right-click on the menu entry or on the K menu icon :) )
<KChucky> Hey please  help install is about 94% now...
<ardchoille> Jucato: Ah, yes, forgot about that.
<KChucky> need to  remove edac because it is useless on linux only it is too buggy
<ardchoille> !edac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> What is edac?
<KChucky> same ass ECC
<KChucky> same as
<KChucky> ^
<KChucky> Error Correction Code
<KChucky> feature of good motherboards
<ardchoille> Ah
<KChucky> but it makes a hell lotta beeps if I run linux
<KChucky> It tell me the ram is bad
<KChucky> But I know it is NOOT
<KChucky> made memtest,  ram is ok
<KChucky> the cd is also ok and the temp of my comp is ok also
<KChucky> no idea?
<KChucky> :(
<nahemoth> how can I install vmware on kubuntu?
<HymnToLife> !vmware | nahemoth
<ubotu> nahemoth: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<nahemoth> when I try to install vmware package I get the warning "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. "
<nahemoth> why? what should I do?
<_4strO> yop yop
<drkns> hello
<drkns> i am trying to install this kde theme manager package
<nahemoth> drkns then
<drkns> but when i go to system settings , apperance, kde theme manager it says this will require root access and i should click on administrator button
<drkns> but there is no admin button
<drkns> k i will try several times
<drkns> one more problem is that i am trying to use this printer connected to a windows machine and it is being shared but when i try to search it it wont come up and says access denied
<drkns> it has been 7 times since i tried but still no administrator button
<drkns> nahe alt f2 worked thx
<drkns> ok here is another challenege
<drkns> i am trying to install kubuntu on my home pc
<drkns> i have 4 drives
<drkns> one 60gb ata133 drive
<drkns> one 500gb partitioned to 150, 150, 100, 100 gb pieces
<drkns> i am installing on to 100 gb partition but everytime it finishes installation
<drkns> it says 500 gb drive is not the proper boot device
<drkns> i set the 500gb drive as my first drive on bios
<drkns> is it not possible to install kubuntu on partitioned drive ???
<drkns> is it possible that hd(0) is not the right boot drive for me?
<_StefanS_> drkns: it is possible, how many drives do you have?
<drkns> i have 4 drives
<drkns> one 80 gb ata 133
<drkns> one 500gb sata II
<drkns> and two 80 gb sata drives on raid 0
<drkns> 500gb drive is seperated in to 4 partitions of 150, 150, 100 and 100 gb
<ardchoille> drkns: Which drive id you install the bootloader on? That drive has to be to drive set to boot in bios.
<drkns> i set 500gb drive as boot
<ardchoille> Which drive/patition is the bootloader on?
<drkns> when i select advanced while instal it says boot loader will be put on hd(0) but i do not know which drive is that
<ardchoille> If you try booting from drive A but the booloader is on drive B, drive A won't boot.
<drkns> i know
<ardchoille> hd(0) is the master drive
<athlon64_> i set up my 7.1 speakers and the now the woofer is pumpin full volume!
<drkns> i think the master drive is 80 gb ata 133 not the 500gb sata II
<drkns> himm
<drkns> now how am i going to know that 500 gb is hd(?) what
<drkns> trial and error i guess
<drkns> this 4 partition on 500gb drive
<drkns> are they going to be seen as seperate drives?
<drkns> lets say hd(2) hd(3) etc
<drkns> ?
<drkns> or 500 gb drive will be seen as hd(2) all together as one drive?
<_4strO> drkns: in a console type : sudo fdisk -l
<drkns> thx
<dfeser> hi!
<dfeser> some kernel-guys here?
<drkns> ok now what is theme manager for kubuntu?
<drkns> where is it?
<nosrednaekim> drkns: start "kcontrol"
<athlon64_> i set up my 7.1 speakers and the now the woofer is pumpin full volume! Can anyone help?
<nosrednaekim> athlon64_: mess around with the kcontrol settings
<nosrednaekim> sorry... *kmix
<drkns> nosred thx
<nosrednaekim> drkns: no problem
<_StefanS_> dfeser: you should probably try ubuntu-devel, and ben collins (bcollins I think)
<mohan> hi. can anyone tell me how to install packages in kubuntu fiesty
<nosrednaekim> yeah, use adept.
<Jucato> mohan: start up Add/Remove Programs or Adept Manager.
<Jucato> look for the package you want, and mark it for installation
<mohan> thanks.
<mohan> but i want to install software not listed in those
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: heh... I probabaly wasn't specific enough..
<Jucato> mohan: that depends on where/how you get that software and in what format. but are you sure it's not in our repositories?
<Jucato> (which holds about 20,000 packages)
<mohan> i checked the adept installer. but its not showing a list of packages for edutainment and games
<nosrednaekim> mohan: use adept-manager
<mohan> is there a way to add new repos to  adept installer
<nosrednaekim> mohan: yes, there is.
<nosrednaekim> I believe its in settings-> repositories
<Jucato> Adept menu -> Manage Repositories
<Jucato> mohan: what particular app are you looking for? there are tons of edutainment apps and games in the repositories
<mohan> some gnome apps: gedit,
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> well gedit is definitely in the repositories. but I wouldn't call it an edutainment app or a game... (and Kate kicks it's @$$ anyway :P)
<nosrednaekim> yeah... kate is far better
<mohan> i don't see "Adept menu -> Manage Repositories" but only "Adept menu -> Quit"
<Jucato> <nosrednaekim> mohan: use adept-manager <----
<nosrednaekim> mohan: what version do you have?
<mohan> kubuntu 7.04
<Jucato> nosrednaekim, mohan: there's no Manage Repositories in Adept Installer (Add/Remove Programs)
<Jucato> only on Adept Manager
<mohan> where is that placed in kmenu?
<Jucato> K Menu -> Stystem ->
<nosrednaekim> System
<Jucato> heh
<ActionParsnip> hi all
* ActionParsnip waves
<mohan> oh. thank u. jucato. i found that.
<Jucato> why would you want to install gedit anyway? :D
<mohan> thanks nos.
<mohan> i used to write programs with gedit previously
<Jucato> have you tried kate?
<ActionParsnip> hi all, I've been messing with my colours and got myself in a bit of a state
<ActionParsnip> all my dialogue boxes, in the main bit of the window is black
<ActionParsnip> as is the text
<ActionParsnip> can anyone advise how i can change this cos i cant find the bit to change it
<mohan> kate also looks good for my programs, jucat
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: System Settings -> Appearance -> Colors?
<Jucato> mohan: it has an embedded terminal at the bottom too :)
<ActionParsnip> Jucato: yeah i found that bit but none of the colour items seem to describe the window body
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: Window Text?
<ActionParsnip> Jucato: like progres windows
<ActionParsnip> Jucato: eg in DeVeDe main window, the text for the options is not readable as the background is black as well as the text
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: yes. I'm telling you that the "Window Text" from the dropdown list in the Colors dialog box
<ActionParsnip> Jucato: i'll check it out man, cheers
<ActionParsnip> is there a default config file i can rename to be recreated?
<mohan> is there any alternative to gimp in kde apps
<firdaus> somebody pls help me.. i dont know how to install software using kubuntu
<Jucato> krita
<Jucato> although it's not a direct alternative
<ActionParsnip> firdaus: sudo apt-get install <program name>
<Jucato> firdaus: or use Add/Remove Programs or Adept Manager (from K Menu -> System Settings)
<firdaus> yup
<firdaus> i already found the adept manager
<firdaus> then how??
<Jucato> search for the package you want to install. right-click on it and Request Install.
<firdaus> i already download guitar pro software on the net
<Jucato> er...
<firdaus> but it cannot be install
<ActionParsnip> firdaus: you will have to install wine or cedega or crossover office
<ActionParsnip> if they are win32 programs
<firdaus> the file is zip file
<ActionParsnip> then you need to unzip  it to a folder
<firdaus> then i download the winrar to install it
<ActionParsnip> winrar is a windows app
<Jucato> firdaus: is it a program for Windows or Linux?
<firdaus> how to unzip??
<ActionParsnip> you need to use archiver
<Jucato> firdaus: Ark to unzip
<ActionParsnip> menu -> utilitie -> ark
<firdaus> oppss.. the file is rar
<Jucato> firdaus: if it's a program that's meant for Windows, you can't use it on Linux directly
<Jucato> firdaus: install the "unrar" package then you can use Ark to open rar files
<firdaus> ooo...
<firdaus> one more thing
<firdaus> my OS cannot support mp3
<ardchoille> firdaus: Are you looking for guitar software?
<firdaus> yes
<Jucato> firdaus: just install "libxine-extracodecs" and you can play them
<ardchoille> firdaus: Why not install something from the repos?
<firdaus> what is repos??
<ardchoille> firdaus: You should always check the repos before installing software outside the repos. Chances are the software you want might be in the repos
<ardchoille> !repos | firdaus
<ubotu> firdaus: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ardchoille> firdaus: I see that "apt-cache search guitar" has several guitar apps in the repos
<Jucato> !info kguitar
<ubotu> kguitar: an efficient and easy-to-use environment for a guitarist. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 452 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<firdaus> owh.. thanx..
<firdaus> one more thing.. my pc cannot play mp3
<firdaus> i open some mp file using amarok
<firdaus> but it cant
<Jucato>  <Jucato> firdaus: just install "libxine-extracodecs" and you can play them
<ardchoille> !mp3 | firdaus
<ubotu> firdaus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> doesn't Amarok ask you if you want to install mp3 support?
<firdaus> no
<Dr_willis> i thought some kde media player did that for video. Not seen it do it for audio/,mp3
<don> I cannot seem to get Kubuntu to mount a USB flash drive....
<don> or even see it...
<darkrift> anyoen know how i check how much ram my video card shows it has (i think its being read wrong)
<darkrift> with beryl running, i get lots of black boxes instead of windows and menues
<Dr_willis> darkrift,  whats your video card ?
<darkrift> nvidia mobile 6150
<pawitp> Another blackbox problem
<darkrift> got latest drivers
<darkrift> some ppl helped me with that
<pawitp> 6150
<darkrift> 6100 series
<pawitp> The same card with the other person who got this
<pawitp> I got one integrated on my mobo
<darkrift> heh
<Delicates> my keyboard stopped working inside KDE. It works in KDM, but stops working once logged in. Any ideas?
<darkrift> mines a lappy
<pawitp> darkrift: Set in your bios somewhere that gives the card your ram
<darkrift> well, vista ssaw 128mb and i havent changed anything
<darkrift> so linux should also
<pawitp> Integrated board uses system ram
<Dr_willis> Delicates,  make a new user - see if it works with them. If so. it may be a setting issue in .kde
<pawitp> darkrift: It's actually a problem of how many ram is given to the GFX
<pawitp> darkrift: And not how many an OS sees it
<darkrift> how do i view how much video ram linux thinks i have?
<xst> I have created a new user account on my kubuntu box and has copied the .mozilla/ dir to the homedir of the new account. But firefox seems not to read it: E.g. my bookmarks are not transferred. What to do?
<Delicates> what do you know, it was because slow keys were enabled in Accessibility
<Delicates> have to hold down the key for several seconds for a character to appear
<robert__> hello all
<crazy_bus> I've can't find a file on my hd.  And I'm having trouble finding it in kde search.  Is there an easy way to find it?
<Dr_willis> crazy_bus,  theres always the 'find' and 'locate' commands from the shell
<Dr_willis> !beagle
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<Dr_willis> or beagle
<xst> I have made a clean kubuntu install (Feisty). Is there any easy way of getting most of the usual extra stuff (acroread, flashplayer, etc)?
<Dr_willis> a lot of that stuff is in the severas repos I belive
<Dr_willis> ~severas
<Dr_willis> !severas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about severas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<BluesKaj> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Dr_willis> I recall flash  and video card drivers being rather simple to install
<Dr_willis> no idea on acroread :) i dont mess withit much
<Dr_willis> !acroread
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !find acroread
<ubotu> File acroread found in apparmor-profiles, gworkspace-apps-wrappers, zsh, zsh-beta
<Dr_willis> odd
<Kozzi> suddenly I can't play any sound in Kubuntu
<Kozzi> and it only works after rebooting the whole pc
<Dr_willis> Kozzi,  i saw a few yrs back a system - If i booted to windows then soft-rebooted to linux. Sound would not work. If i was powered off and went straight to linux it would.
<Dr_willis> but thats not your case is it?
<bonbonthejon> i have that same problem dr_willis
<llp78> Can someone tell me if its possible to change the screen were we type the password to login ? how do I change that?
<bonbonthejon> llp78: its called kdm, there is a module for kcontrol you can install
<Dr_willis> llp78,  Hmm. kdm uses the default res set in the xorg.conf, you could set the default lower I guess. and let each user tweak their own res setting
<Dr_willis> Not sure if kdm can have a lower one set. Let me see
<Lynoure> llp78: yes, it is. kdm themes.
<bonbonthejon> llp78: search in adept
<Lynoure> llp78: oh, you asked about resolution...
<llp78> ok thanks all for your help
<Kozzi> Dr_willis: last night I put Kubuntu into Hibernation and now I turned it back on
<Kozzi> that's when sound stopped to work
<Lynoure> never mind my answer then, I thought you wanted to change how it looks in general
<Dr_willis> !find kdm
<ubotu> Found: kde-kdm-themes, kdmtheme, kdm
<Kozzi> right now Amarok is playing but there is no sound :(
<Dr_willis> hmm I can see where to set larger fonts. but not chagne the res.
<Dr_willis> So the problem is "No Sound after comming out of Hibernation Mode"
<bonbonthejon> I think there have been other reports of that, I get most of the launchpad bug reports
<Kozzi> actually somtimes after leaving pc on for awhile too
<Ryiel> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<burepe> I have a harddrive mounted with the live cd and I deleted alot of stuff but no space is freeing up. Where is it all going?
<BluesKaj> burepe, are trying free up space on a partition ?
<sivaji> hendaus_ : hi
<llp78> Ive installed kdm theme manager - but too make changes "click the admin button" - but there is NO admin button can anyone help?
<bonbonthejon> llp78: you can hit alt-f2, then run kdesu kcontrol
<hendaus_> sivaji:  :) hi too
<hendaus_> sivaji:  i am on yahoo :)
<burepe> BluesKaj, the update messed my system. I have to get the stuff I need off it so I am trying to delete what I don't need, save the rest and reinstall. I found the files is .trash-root. I moved them to a folder I made /move. How do I delete the whole folder permanately from the command line? I tried rm -d but it didnt work
<sivaji> hendaus_ saw my message just now i  left yahoo
<sivaji> hendaus_ i will come there
<hendaus_> sivaji: ok
<BluesKaj> burepe, what kind of update did you do?
<burepe> fiesty
* Minataku yawns
<Minataku> burepe: Do you use VMs a lot?
<Minataku> Files can be allocated to a particular size but take up no space
<burepe> what is a vm?
<Minataku> Empty portions inside the file are counted as free
<Minataku> burepe: Nevermind
<kubuntu> burepe> sudo rm -r [folder name] 
<burepe> thanks
<markiii> hello, i have got a new grahics card (still nvidia) now i dont get the nvidia drivers to work with it, what do you suggest i do_
<markiii> ?
<markiii> can i remove the xorg.conf and reinstall the nvidia-glx package_
<BluesKaj> not remove markiii, reconfigure X
<don> I have a problem with USB flash drive... Kubuntu 7.04 doesn't see it...
<Minataku> don: Is there a light on it? Is it lighting up?
<markiii> good i will try...
<don> yes, it lights up when inserted
<don> I read up on it on the message areas, updated KDE, all that
<don> yes, I am new to Linux
<Minataku> don: Hm
<Minataku> Well, the hardware is okay
<don> yes, hm...
<kubuntu> First Stop for (K)Ubuntu Help > http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<Balaams_Miracle> Don, are you using an USB hub?
<don> One odd thing... I restarted with a Ubuntu Live CD. it at least saw the Memorex Drive.. although it didn't mount it. it did show in media window
<don> No, plugged into front port on the case, tried rear ports also, same thing
<don> i don't have a powered hub
<Balaams_Miracle> Hm, okay. Then that's not it. The reason i asked is because yesterday i bought me an external (USB) harddisk and it wasn't detected by 'buntu until i connected it directly instead of to my (unpowered) USB hub
<kubuntu> don> try reformatting flash drive with windoze and try again
<Balaams_Miracle> ...So i figured that perhaps other people with roughly similar problems could be experiencing the same thing
<don> so, the format is not a issue?   windows/ext3?
<don> an issue...
<kubuntu> No make it fat 32
<kubuntu> both can read it then
<don> OK,  I can try that...   it's a U3 drive, does the U3 stuff matter?
<JohnFlux_> actually ext3 is a good choice if you only want to read it from your own windows
<don> their site said U3 doesn't run on Linux so it acts like a regulat USB flash drive
<JohnFlux_> there are very good windows ext3 drivers you can install trivially
<JohnFlux_> hmm no point for a small usb flash drive though
<JohnFlux_> but for disks it's worth it
<Balaams_Miracle> ext2explorer still works in Windows though
<kubuntu> Fat32 works fine for both
<don> OK, I'll try that... thanks a lot.....
<ctuser> hi folks.
<ctuser> i need to restrict this machine to be allowed access to only one website only
<ctuser> is this possible?
<Balaams_Miracle> I would imagine that installing a firewall and blocking all sites except one could work. Did you try that?
<ctuser> i could do
<kubuntu> ctuser> Can be done with a router/Firewall or by turning your machine into a Kiosk if its meant to showcase your online store or website
<ctuser> what firewall would you recommend?
<ctuser> kubuntu: thats exactly what its for
<ctuser> all i need is the users to have access to a web browser and a single domain
<kubuntu> Search Google for [Linux Kiosk] 
<Balaams_Miracle> I use Firestarter myself. But you may want to try other packes as well to see which suits you best.
<Balaams_Miracle> packes=packages
<Balaams_Miracle> But kubuntu's suggestion may even be better, although i have no experience with kiosk mode stuff things....
<JohnFlux_> ctuser: or learn iptables.
<kubuntu> ctuser> Even Easier - Google: [Firefox in kiosk mode]  for browser controlled access
<wers> How do I make KNetworkManager be in automatic configuration mode again?
<fdoving> wers: remove all other configurations, for example the device in questions section in /etc/network/interfaces, might be a GUI way to do it too.. though.
<mike_> I have problems with my network shares (on Windows via samba). Seems to be related with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/102011/ as I upgraded from Edgy to Feisty
<wers> thanks, fdoving, I'll try it
<mike_> my Edgy config is identical to Feisty on the other machine, but when trying to mount it just times out after some minutes
<mike_> will try to uninstall/install the samba package again. someone else with same experiences ?
<ubunturos> anyone using Firefox 1.5.0.11 on 6.06?
<BluesKaj> mike_,how many pcs on the network ?
<Dr_willis> mike_,  i doubt if Uninstalling/reinstalling will do any good.
<wers> what's the best substitute for KNetworkManager? It doesn't work with my hardware
<mike_> 2 laptops (as clients: one Edgy, one Feisty). And the Win2000 server (and a Linux webserver)
<Dr_willis> thats windows thinking. :)
<Minataku> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<ubunturos> anyone using Firefox 1.5.0.11 on 6.06?
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+question/5436
<Dr_willis> seems to have the procedure to fix samba
<Dr_willis> but i dont see how its doing it.
<mike_> I will try to dive into that, thanks
<BluesKaj> mike_, first of all are you trying to connect to the windows or edgypc when it times out ?
<mike_> the edgy and feisty laptops are clients
<Minataku> Hey, Dr_willis, I added 7 more screens to http://s95018220.onlinehome.us/random/auximages/ :3
<mike_> my shares are on a Win2000 server machine
<Dr_willis> mike_,  try the smb4k packatge to browse the shares.
<Dr_willis> if the ubuntu box's are clients. Ive not see the samba upgrade issue affect them that way. Just as servers
<Minataku> My suggestion, if possible, is to trash the Windows server
<Daisuke_Ido> not always a possibility for a home user, but yeah, a dapper server would make life easier
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  that your OS9 theme? :)
<mike_> I'm in the proces of investigating a reinstall of the W2000 server to Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> or was that os1 :)
<Minataku> Dr_willis: That's A/UX 3.1.1, remember? :D
<Minataku> 04-10 are the most recent additions
<Minataku> From after I replaced the PRAM battery
<markii> is there a problem with geforce 8 cards?
<plb_> anyone play videos from this site in konq http://stage6.divx.com?
<plb_> works in firefox
<olivier> ya personne?
<olivier> merde c de l'anglais
<Minataku> !fr | olivier
<olivier> j'me casse
<ubotu> olivier: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<olivier> merci
<Minataku> No problem
<plb_> parla vous francais =P
<plb_> or something like that
<mike_> i reinstalled samba-common package. dmesg is giving me: smbfs: mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported
<plb_> I remember something from french class =)
<Minataku> O.o
<Minataku> That looks wrong?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: You busy as usual today?
<xst> How do I get my microphone to record? Currently I can hear myself just fine, but it is not recording (skype doesn't receive any sound)
<Dr_willis> yep at least i dident have to DRIVE 4 hrs to go look at this car..
<Dr_willis> getting ready to have a huge storm here also. I gotta go pay a few bills.
<Dr_willis> befor it hits
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Heh
<Minataku> I'll bother ya some other time, then XD
<sivaji> !nrg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nrg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bonbonthejon> where are you at, Dr_willis
<ubuntu__> $grub
<ubuntu__> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_willis> Indiana. winds are kicking up. I beeter run now..
<Dr_willis> take care.
<Dr_willis> Batten down the Hatches! a nor-easter is comming!
<bonbonthejon> Dr_willis: how far from Cincinnati?
<bonbonthejon> I want to know how long before we get it :)
<morten> how do I install
<morten> Opera?
<bonbonthejon> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Dr_willis> bobstro,  proberly 100+ miles. Im 49 mi North of Indianapolis
<Dr_willis> bbl
<bonbonthejon> aye, cya later
<Jucato> hm.... freshly installed Feisty on a laptop, touchpad doesn't work "nicely" out of the box.. :(
<Minataku> Later
<Minataku> Stay safe out there
<Darth_Homey> hello peeps
<mike_> smb4k installed
<mike_> I see the domain name of the server and the server, but when connecting it says:
<mike_> Could not connect to server
<mike_> the account was disabled
<bonbonthejon> mike_: what os is the server?
<mike_> NT_STATUS_ACCOUNT_DISABLED
<mike_> Win2000 Server edition
<mike_> i set up the smbpassword file
<bonbonthejon> mike_: on the ubuntu, look for making the default user be guest with no password
<mike_> under menu option network i found the authentication
<mike_> filled it in and voila !
<bonbonthejon> mike_: guest worked?
<mike_> i see the shares, but no read write
<mike_> I have the credentials in a smbpasswd file but mounting the share with fstab doesnt work
<bonbonthejon> the guest trick is something I found when trying to set up a printer shared over samba on KDE
<bonbonthejon> mike_: can you mount it by typing in the credentials
<mike_> now i get: smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<bonbonthejon> do you have smbfs installed
<bonbonthejon> and you need to mount with sudo
<mike_> yes i do it with sudo
<wers> has anyone successfuly synced a pocket pc  with Kubuntu Feisty?
<mike_> smbfs is installed
<mike_> hmmm, will try some more later :: have to leave ...
<greg_g> where are cores dumped to in kubuntu?
<greg_g> $ firefox
<greg_g> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Daisuke_Ido> darn dirty bad uptime
<Daisuke_Ido> finally need to shut down
<jhutchins_lt> greg_g: usually it's the current working directory, but the system may be set not to dump.
<Jucato> Tm_T: ping when you're a bit free later
<greg_g> hrm, because I ran that command from my home dir and I can't find anything there
<greg_g> and I need to figure out what is going on
<greg_g> because not being able to run Firefox and other random programs is not acceptable
<jhutchins_lt> greg_g: you are experienced at reading core dumps?
<greg_g> not much, but it would also be good to supply to someone who is
<greg_g> because, otherwise, I only have those 2 lines to give them when I say "Firefox won't load"
* Jucato hasn't asked any support question for months... kinda shy to ask one now... :/
<jhutchins_lt> greg_g: To be honest, it's unlikely to be helpful.
<Jucato> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<jhutchins_lt> greg_g: Is this firefox installed from apt, or from the mozilla installer?
<greg_g> apt
<greg_g> and another program is doing the same thing
<jhutchins_lt> greg_g: kubuntu install or ubuntu upgrade?
<greg_g> kubuntu installed on top of ubuntu fiesty
<greg_g> VLC player is doing the same thing
<jhutchins_lt> greg_g: Anything else?
<greg_g> EasyTag
<greg_g> pretty much everything I am trying to load right now
<greg_g> K3b loads
<jhutchins_lt> greg_g: Pretty much all non-kde apps, I'd guess.
<greg_g> it is looking like it
<SlimeyPete> gtk problem, mebbe?
<jhutchins_lt> Ja.
<greg_g> how can I figure out what is going on?
<SlimeyPete> is there a wxvlc package for Ubutu? 'cos I don't think that uses gtk?
<SlimeyPete> unless I'm mistaken about what wxwindows is
<greg_g> I don't want to install another player, I want to make my programs work again
<greg_g> they used to work
<SlimeyPete> greg_g: yeah, but if wxvlc works then that'd confirm that it's a gtk issue
* greg_g looks in adept
<Jucato> SlimeyPete: vlc uses wxWidgets. but wxWidgets ues GTK's appearance on Linux
<Jucato> (wx uses Windows' appearance on Windows)
<SlimeyPete> greg_g: oh wait, it wouldn't, sorry. wx uses gtk
<Jucato> but greg_g's problems do make me think it might be a gtk problem...
<jhutchins_lt> greg_g: you installed kubuntu-desktop, right?  Or just kde?
<greg_g> kubuntu-desktop
<greg_g> is there a history of installed apps from apt listed by time/date??
<OlliK> aziz_
<jhutchins_lt> greg_g: Try sudo apt-get -f install
<Jucato> greg_g: /var/log/dpkg.log and similar
<greg_g> jhutchins_lt: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jhutchins_lt> Oh well, worth a shot.
<jhutchins_lt> greg_g: The only thing I know for certain that will fix it would be to do a clean reinstall of kubuntu.
<mjtunes> ello
<jhutchins_lt> greg_g: Does everything run ok in gnome?
<greg_g> jhutchins_lt: haven't tried
<greg_g> I'll be back
<sparr> can anyone recommend an ftp client that can upload an entire directory structure and NOT bail out on the first error?  i need it to reconnect on disconnects, and only use a single connection.
<greg_g> things seem to be working in gnome
<greg_g> of course though, the problem only manifested itself in kde after a while
<greg_g> anyone still around?
<mallize> anyone know of a decent visio viewer for linux?
<MegaVolt> hi, im having a problem updating kubuntu
<MegaVolt> http://rafb.net/p/yPHnrd34.html
<MegaVolt> dpkg seems to think the vmlinuz image should be on the boot partition but it isnt ...
<MegaVolt> so it wont update the kernel
* rouzic est ausente: Ausente por ahora.
<JuJuBee> I have a laptop with ATI Mobility 960 video, do I have to install teh drivers for ATI to use the external monitor (mirror)?
<greg_g> jhutchins_lt: are you still around?
<soopafai> JuJuBee: sudo apt-get install fglrx ( thats the proprietary ati graphics driver )
<JuJuBee> The built in features under Monitors & Display doesnt work then?
<JuJuBee> Extrapan: Couldn't find package fglrx
<ardchoille> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ardchoille> !info fglrx
<ubotu> Package fglrx does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jhutchins_lt> greg_g: Yo.
<jhutchins_lt> greg_g: So I don't know what to tell you, obviously some of the gnome-gtk/kde compatibility stuff is b0rked.  I had a similar problem with Mandriva that just eventually worked it's way out in the course of upgrades.  I switched from xchat to konversation, which I like better, and just didn't use the problem apps, found better ones.
<jhutchins_lt> greg_g: I'm sure you could expend a lot of time and effort trying to get the right stuff reinstalled or reconfigured.
<JuJuBee> Where is the Restricted Drivers Manager in kde?
<Jucato> nowhere
<Jucato> there's none yet for Kubuntu
<JuJuBee> So how do I install ati drivers in kubuntu?  go to ATI and get them?
<Jucato> um... no...
<jhutchins_lt> !ati | JuJuBee
<ubotu> JuJuBee: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> the restricted manager doesn't even get it from ATI. it just installs the one in the repos
<MegaVolt> JuJuBee: use apt-get / aptitude
<JuJuBee> According to that article I am supposed to open... "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager" which is a gnome menu.
<JuJuBee> Or should I follow the Edgy directions.
<Jucato> JuJuBee: yes. because it's only available in Ubuntu now. on Kubuntu, you just install the necessary packages. that's all
<Jucato> yes.
<JuJuBee> OK.
<MegaVolt> JuJuBee: read the console based part of the howto
<JuJuBee> K
<Sigh> Hey ppl!! Having some problems getting my microphone to work.. can anyone help? My internet is broken (global) .. but I have a local source on my apt-list.. so i can get packages..
<The_Machine> how do i configure samba shares and users on Kubuntu?
<dino_> help... non riesco a scaricare synaptic...
<dino_> cosa posso fare
<dino_> ?
<icecruncher> !it | dino_
<ubotu> dino_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dino_> thanks!!!!
<icecruncher> np
<icecruncher> The_Machine: sorry, no idea
<DexterF> hi. need help. kaffeine won't produce sound anymore. xine is fne.
<DexterF> default card is set, mixer levels are alright. clueless.
<Sigh> what sound device is kaffeine using though? OSS / alsa?
<DexterF> should be alsa
<Sigh> Hmm.. not sure..
<Sigh> ask in #alsa (i'm trying to get in there too)
<DexterF> this sucks ass
<DexterF> well everything was working for 4 days now the system is acting weird
<icecruncher> What's the devie name for the eternet card? (called eth0) I need to find it somewhere....(/dev/)?
<voicu> hi, can someone please tell me how can i disable automounting in kde?
<voicu> it screws up when i work with cds with non-kde applications
<voicu> there is a setting i disabled that says it does just that but i still get that dialog about what i want to do about a new medium
<voicu> and i don't like it, it reminds me of windows
<mpmc> Can anyone help me, I'm trying to set up my Hauppauge USB2 TV Stick  & I can't figure out how..
<ubuntu_> No
<ubuntu_> buy a brain :)
<mpmc> >.<
<icecruncher> lol
<mpmc> Seriously not funny.
<ubuntu_> so how do i install vista on linux?
<icecruncher> mpmc: sorry
<ubuntu__> ubuntu_:with great regret
<BluesKaj> with VMWare
<ubuntu_> oh ok
<ubuntu_> !uboto brain mpmc
<BluesKaj> or some other virtual OS client
<ubuntu_> xen?
<BluesKaj> qemu, virtual box
<ubuntu_> can i run osx on qemu also?
<BluesKaj> never had much luck with them myself ...always a bug some where in my experience , so I just dualboot
<ubuntu_> oh ok
<ubuntu_> i was thinking about getting a mac for osx but i heard osx has no beryl
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_:  go ggogle it and find out ...these are elementary questions that you can find there
<icecruncher> though I heard that it was pretty much impossible to dualboot with vista, something with their boot loader
<icecruncher> not 100% sure though
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj:  i know but the reason why i dont go to google is that if i use google i can get virri
<JuJuBee> Jucato : I only have 640x480 when I select clone for second screen.  Also only have refresh rate of 60 now... Used to have up to 85
<ubuntu_> and besides google isnt the only webcrawler
<ubuntu_> its very dangerous to apply this fiction of one source for all information
<icecruncher> :)
<BluesKaj> well whatever search engine suits yer needs ... some ppl are here to ask about kubuntu not mac or windows
<ubuntu_> google isnt safe to use
<ubuntu_> they collect data on people
<ubuntu_> and sell it to make adds or even worse to the gov.
<JuJuBee> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<icecruncher> ubuntu_: sure
<nik0_> yes but is there another collect data like google?
<BluesKaj> !offtopic | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj:  you told me to google
<bch> kubuntu is easy to virtualize windows with VMware.
<nik0_> ok thx ubotu
<ubuntu_> as if google is the word for all search
<BluesKaj> yeah so do it
<ubuntu_> its not!!!
<BluesKaj> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<nixternal_> BluesKaj: ?
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: ?
<icecruncher> calm down everyone!
<ubuntu__> Ha ha :)
<BluesKaj> nixternal_ this ubuntu__ guy wants to argue about google, takingh up time a nd space here
<nixternal_> if you are going to argue Google, please take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<nik0_> i come here to ask how i can install a device on kubuntu hum an easy question for us
<icecruncher> BluesKaj is right though, this is a support channel
<nixternal_> BluesKaj: I seen that, thanks!
<JuJuBee> What's the bot command  for screen res issues?
<nixternal_> DaSkreech: you jerk!
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> :)
<icecruncher> haha
<gnomefreak> !fixres > JuJuBee  (check your pm)
<ubuntu_> i joined offtopic
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj:
<DaSkreech> nixternal_: wasn't me!!
<nixternal_> !offtopic > DaSkreech
<nik0_> is there a kinf of panel devices?
<nik0_> kind!
<JuJuBee> Thanks gnomefreak...
<DaSkreech> nixternal: it was the other ubuntu_
<gnomefreak> JuJuBee: yw
<ubuntu_> so back to kubuntu
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> hahahaha
* BluesKaj takes a break
<ubuntu_> dont ban me
<nik0_> :(
* nixternal takes 2 breaks
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Good looking out :-P
<ubuntu_> please
<nixternal> ubuntu_: then stay on topic please. thank you
<gnomefreak> ubunturos < that one?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  a great many of us in here use  Kubuntu
<tracy_> hi all
<nik0_> take your time ;)
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: We aren't we are just asking you to take this disucssion ot #kubuntu-offtopic
<tracy_> can anyone download and compile this for me: http://www.rasterman.com/files/render_bench.tar.gz
<tracy_> i'm on ISDN and imlib2-dev gets MB of dependancies
<nik0_> snifff ! )`
<tracy_> also dist-upgradig...
<ubuntu_> DaSkreech: i already joined offtopic i am here for the ontopic
<ubuntu_> you are a bit slow
<ubuntu_> its like that movie office space with the memo
<ubuntu_> and 5 or 6 supervisors
<nik0_> ok i repeat me hihih just want to know a command or a direction to add a device like the wireless card i do some experiences like usual
<icecruncher> tracy_: what is it?
<Delicates> when I plug in a USB HD, KDE detects it and asks what to do with it, selecting "Open" doesn't do anything. udevd is running, hald is running. Any ideas on what's wrong?
<Dr_willis> is this a NTFS formated HD?
<nik0_> toc toc toc!
<Delicates> Storage Media applet does not react either, I don't even get an icon
<Delicates> Dr_willis: yes
<tracy_> icecruncher: an X benchmark
<Dr_willis> its proberly getting mounted with the wrong permissions, so only root can access it.
<Dr_willis> also check 'media:/' not /media in konqueror.
<Dr_willis> check the 'mount' command also - to verify its mounted
<Delicates> Dr_willis: it doesn't get mounted at all
<ubuntu_> how do i uninstall kde i want to try gnome?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  theres no need to Uninstall it. Install the ubuntu-desktop package and try gnome, then stiwch to kde/gnome on the login screen as needed
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: You do know you can have both?
<ubuntu_> oh ok
<ubuntu_> no i didnt know that
<Delicates> Dr_willis: hrmmmm, it's in there, but when I try to open it it tells me hal-storage refuses my uid
<nik0_> ah i have k info center
<nik0_> but i can't change in thios window
<Dr_willis> Delicates,  i'd just unmount it. then  mount it manually with the proper options. :) Unless of course you are going to access this a lot.
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<JuJuBee> aticonfig --initial=dual-head is used for using the external rgb connector, correct?  I project my screen to a smartboard...
<The_Machine> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Delicates> Dr_willis: well I want to set it up for my parents so it all works automagically
<nik0_> nice tool
<Dr_willis> if its to always be installed.. edit the fstab file and make it mount where ya want it to.
<deminemi> does anyone know of a good c editor?
<deminemi> vi is a bit hard on the eyes after a while
<Delicates> Dr_willis: it is a removable USB HD, and I guess I could give it a mount point, but would that turn it into actual fixed HD?
<deminemi> usb Hds should get auto-mounted by ubuntu
<Delicates> deminemi: well this one doesn't
<Dr_willis> it IS gettting mounted - if the mount command says it is. Its just mounting with permissions thats not letting the user access it
<Ace2016> HI all
<Dr_willis> where does mount say its mounted to?
<nik0_> arf
<Delicates> Dr_willis: it's not reported as mounted by mount
<Dr_willis> Delicates,  try unplug/repluging in the drive in that case
<Ace2016> anyone know a command that'll take a screenshot and put it in the current dir, e.g first time its run it creates 0001.png the second time it will be 0002.png and so on
<deminemi> google for it, there is a posting on the redhat site about how to post
<Dr_willis> check 'dmesg' output also after replugging it.
<nik0_> oh oh i see some stars now! lol
<Delicates> Dr_willis: tried doesn't help
<Dr_willis> Delicates,  def check dmesg output then. For some reason ubuntu's not seening it.,
<Delicates> Dr_willis: dmesg is fine
<deminemi> the other thing is make sure it isn't encrypted
<Delicates> Dr_willis: I see it in media:/
<dave__> hey
<deminemi> i encrypted my external and it wasn't recognized
<Delicates> Dr_willis: I just can't access it
<Dr_willis> Delicates,  click on it  then see if it automounts? try rightclick?
<Dr_willis> what device is dmesg showing it as? sda?
<Delicates> Dr_willis: gives me message: hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<Delicates> yep sda
<Dr_willis> try 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' and see what the system thinks is on the drive.
<Dr_willis> Someone in here the other day had a ntfs drive that was showion up with the 'sfs' filesystem
<Dr_willis> not 'ntfs' like it should of.
<Delicates> /dev/sda1   *           1       60801   488384001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Dr_willis> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r -o umask=0222
<Dr_willis> SHOULD mount it where users can access it.
<Dr_willis> wellwith a sudo at the front. :)
<Dr_willis> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume_automatically
<DaSkreech> deminemi: kdevelop
<nik0_> what can i do with .sys and .inf in linux?
<Delicates> well mounting it manually defeats the whole point of the excercise
<DaSkreech> Ace2016: have you tried Printscreen?
<Dr_willis> Delicates,    not if you need it now.
<dave__> Ubuntu is DANGEROUS....well, not really. Basically being a computer engineer in the microsoft field and getting more and more drawn to how amazing Linux is, is kinda dangerous to my future career path! Linux kicks ass on one hand and on the other - MS is where the work is... choices choices.
<nik0_> lol dave
<Dr_willis> Delicates,  sounds more and more like a hal issue. i got no idea on debugging hal.
<deminemi> thanks skreech
<nik0_> your futur career is what?
<Delicates> dave__: you want work? go Solaris :oD
<Dr_willis> uid 1000 i though was the first user you added also. You got more then 1 user on the system?
<dave__> MCSA hopefully.
<nik0_> in dave we trust! :p
<dave__> i love linux but its kinda hard trying to learn both considering underneath they are both different.
<Delicates> Dr_willis, nah just 1
<nik0_> one is maybe faster
<Ace2016> DaSkreech: i tried it up to 0021 and i realised how many i need to take, its going to take too long unless i use a command, and attach it to a shortcut key
<Dr_willis> Delicates,  not sure why its not working then.
<Dr_willis> of course all my usb drives are ext3 filesystems :0
<Delicates> speaking of fstab, what's with "UUID" stuff in it?
<Dr_willis> thats the new mounting method to insure that drives always get mounted to the proper place
<DaSkreech> dave__: Do MS at work and run Linux at home .. and at your friends house .. and relatives ... expeect the in-laws. Muwahahahaha
<Dr_willis> each filesystem has its own UUID # and some other info.
<nik0_> arf looking for knowledge
<Dr_willis> $ ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<dave__> hehe
<nik0_> ah!
<greg_g> jhutchins_lt: thanks (sorry, was away from the computer)
<Delicates> funky
<Delicates> probably would screw you up on re-format though
<dave__> thats kinda what i have now. a 2k3 domain ctrl'r, with 3 xp vm's joined to it and my own xp machine. + this pc with kunbuntu on just for fun.
<Dr_willis> Delicates,  you can also mount based on label, or other id info.
<nik0_> for fun or for study system?
<dave__> linux seems so smart and tidy + feature packed. its perfect. MS seriously need to pull their thumb out. the vista release was a joke. Beryl just laughed at it watching the vidds on youtube.
<nik0_> market welcome to the marketland but here is not very the subject
<dave__> the ms box's for study purpose. since work is all ms, but the main servers are netware. linux for fun.
<nik0_> since work is all ms?
<dave__> yeah. all pc's at work run xp with novell client's ( for the netware servers ) so, thats where my knowledge needs to be dedicated towards/
<nik0_> ok
<dave__> hence the MS track.
<dave__> :)
<dave__> brb
<jacques> does someone already installed gutsy?
<icecruncher> not me lol
* Hobbsee has
<jacques> do you think it is safe to dist-upgrade? I will like to get a try
<icecruncher> Hobbsee: I know you're gonna tell me to read the changelog, but can you give basic changes?
<icecruncher> lol
* Minataku yawns
<Delicates> Dr_willis, found an interesting bit: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_D-BUS,_HAL,_KDE_media:/#Mount_NTFS-formatted_media_as_user
<Minataku> wb, Dr_willis
<Hobbsee> icecruncher: yeah, read the changelog for that.  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/tribe-1/
<Hobbsee> icecruncher: sorry, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Tribe1/Kubuntu
<Minataku> Gutsy Gibbon... I'm hoping someone was on drugs when they decided on that
<nik0_> register is born with net
<Dr_willis> I still like Farting Fawn
<Minataku> Haha
<Minataku> Gassy Giraffe
<jacques> yeah by i need someone who did it to know if it is safe to do
<Dr_willis> i do think they need to retire the cute name/releae catagories
<Dr_willis> and have a version # thats somthing OTHER then the release date
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Find those calculators or no time (I'm sure it was no time >.< )
<icecruncher> jacques: I should think so...
<greg_g> jhutchins_lt: question for ya, why do you think firefox is one of the afflicted applications?
<icecruncher> Hobbsee: thnks btw
<Hobbsee> no problem
<Minataku> Dr_willis: PM okay?
<icecruncher> jacques: on the site (last link from Hobbsee) read this "NOTE: This is an alpah version..."
<Dr_willis> i got 2 min till i leave for work
<greg_g> question for ya guys: if I added the kubuntu fiesty kde 3.5.7 repo, but I think that might be causing me problems, how can I down-grade the apps that were upgraded with that repo?
<Dr_willis>  plus the power may go out on me at any time. it allready has 4x today :)
<Dr_willis> traffic lights are out i hear from the wife. she just got in
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Dr_willis: I
<Minataku> 'll talk with you later/tomorrow then XD
<Dr_willis> yea - i think i got both days off this weekend. (i hope)
<Minataku> Heehee
<Dr_willis> i better leave early for work. Take care
<excitatory> If one wanted to have a fully bootable linux distro on an external hard drive, where one could take it from computer to computer and boot into their custom environment, what info or projects should I look into?
<Level15> hey. any nice KDE image editors? something like gimp, but kde-aware?
<fdoving> Level15: krita
<Level15> thanks
<nik0_> arf
<nik0_> i'm supposed to be register !
<nik0_> dave?
<ardchoille> I like kommando.. very nice :)
<ardchoille> !kommando
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kommando - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !info kommando
<ubotu> kommando: a kde wheel-menu to quickly pick menu items with the mouse. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 118 kB, installed size 464 kB
<dave__> is there a commaing in linux to map in a network drive similar to mapping a drive in windows - eg, \\host\folder
<Level15> dave__: mount -t nfs
<Level15> or mount -t smbfs
<dave__> excellent thanks :oD
<Level15> hey, any image manipulation gurus around?
<Level15> dave__: np
<dave__> so wait a sec, which relates to what? i mean server/drive or folder
<fdoving> dave__: you can use smb4k for that. that is a package name.
<Level15> dave__: what do you want to access? a windows shared folder? or a unix "shared folder" (meaning NFS server)?
<dave__> i was using something under the gnome desktop but i switched to kubuntu cus it looks nicer. But what i used under gnome isnt under the kde environment
<dave__> its a driver that sits on my server running server 2003
<Level15> you want to access a windows shared folder? try smb://server/share on konqueror
<dave__> i want the shortcuts to them on here basicaly.
<dave__> ok that looks familar, looks like the same one XBMC uses.
<Level15> or mount -t smbfs -o user=username,password=pass //server/share /my/mount/directory
<dave__> brilliant
<Level15> ( I think that's the syntax)
<dave__> plenty of answers... i like it :o)
<dave__> ill give it a shot anyway :)
<Level15> how do i mirror an image under krita?
<nik0_> there is no staffers? sniff :)'
<ardchoille> stats p
<fdoving> nik0_: what do you mean, staffers?
<nik0_> yep i see
<ardchoille> :(
<nik0_> :
<nik0_> )
<dave__> staffers?
<dave__> are they a breed of dog?
<nik0_> a kind of person who could be registrer me :p
<ardchoille> freenode staffers
<dave__> oops
<dave__> sry
<nik0_> yes ardchoille
<fdoving> Level15: layer -> flip X or Y axis.
<Level15> fdoving: thanks
<nik0_> i know now why spammers or spam exist
* Level15 sucks at image manipulation
<dave__> c yas later
<jriachi> hello
<nik0_> cya :)
<jriachi> in my kubuntu desktop, can i use several panels and configure their properties independently? (e.g.  i want a thin panel, another a bit bigger and with another background color,...)
<jhutchins_lt> jriachi: Not as far as I know.
<fdoving> jriachi: yes, in the configure panel dialog, you get this "Settings for:" and a dropdown menu where you can select the panels. "Main Panel" is the main one.. etc.
<ardchoille> jriachi: Yes, once the panels are in place, you can configure them via the panel/taskbar config in kcontrol
<jriachi> thanks, fdoving, ardchoille.. i didn't see the drop down menu :)
<Siggimund> Hey there
<Siggimund> Can nybody help me with a mounting question ?
<lithaborn> can someone help with my wusb54gr usb wireless adaptor? i'm using kubuntu 7.4, but it doesn't show up as a network device
<Siggimund>  /nybody/anybody/
* rouzic_ausente ha vuelto.
<starhawk> hi I am tring to install the new java 6.0 and am not sure how to do it I am new to this any help will be helpful
<Level15> Siggimund: shoot
<Siggimund> Level15: Is it possible ot have the smae functionality in kubuntu as in ubuntu with auto mounting a nfts ro drive ?
* rouzic est ausente: Ausente por ahora.
<Siggimund>  /smae/same/
<Level15> Siggimund: should be... ubuntu and kubuntu are supposed to be the same, except for the desktop environment
<Siggimund> Level15: well I "upgraded" from ubuntu studio feista to kubuntu feista maybe something got lost in the upgrade
<sanelson> hello - I have machine with centos on it, on an LVM filesystem; qtparted won't resize it - I think I need lvmreduce, but this isn't on the cd, and I can't find a package that provides it.
<Level15> Siggimund: i wouldn't really know...
<sanelson> what can I do?
<bee2643> how do i install 3.5.7 of KDE
<Siggimund> Level15: Thx anyway :) - In ubunto (Gnome) when I click on a ntfs drive I get a password konfirm. Kubuntu(kde) just comes up with an error
<lithaborn> hi, need help getting 7.04 to see my wusb54gr usb lan card. i looked thru google and i guess it should work but the card isn't showing as a net device.
<Level15> Siggimund: that's... strange. my ntfs drives are mounted when i boot up the system, no passwords asked... ever
<Siggimund> Level15: Hmm, maybe It's the Ubuntu Studio -> Kubuntu that has gone wrong.. Do your /etc/fstab have any mention of thos drives. Mine don't ?
<Level15> yes, they are there...
<Level15> yours don't?
<Level15> hm
<Level15> then just add them :D
<Siggimund> Level15:  Nope. Are they readonly (the ntfs drives ) ?
<Siggimund> Level15: Yes, would you hint me to what to write to get them readonly ?
<Level15> sure
<Level15> just add ro on options y think
<Level15> Siggimund: do you want to mount by UUID or by device name?
<Siggimund> Level15:  whats the difference (pro /con)
<Level15> Siggimund: if you ever move your drives so that /dev/hda becomes /dev/hdb, and you use device names, you should change your fstab. if you use uuid, you won't have to
<Level15> but involves getting some information first
<Siggimund> Level15: Ahh - well the UUID must be the best choice
<ardchoille> blkid
<ardchoille> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<x_> does K3B allow you to edit iso's or just make/burn them
<ardchoille> x_: You can't "edit" an iso, it's a finalised file system. You can, however, mount them, copy the contents to another dir, then make changes and make a new iso.
<Level15> Siggimund: ok, get the uuid: as root, run: vol_id /dev/myntfspartition"
<Level15> forget that extra "
<starhawk> hi I am tring to get the new version of java installed any help with this
<ardchoille> Level15: Isn't it easier to just run "blkid" in a term?
<Level15> ardchoille: i don't know what that is :D
<ardchoille> Level15: Open a term and type  blkid
<Level15> oh, that's neat
<ardchoille> :)
<x_> ardchoille.  so say i have an iso file and forgot to put a folder in it, i can mount the iso drag in the folder and make an new image ?
<ardchoille> !uuid > Level15
<Level15> ardchoille: sorry?
<ardchoille> x_: You can mount the iso, copy the contents of the iso to a new dir, drag in the forgotten folder and then make a new iso.
<ardchoille> Level15: The bot should have sent you a pm with some info
<x_> thx
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<Siggimund> Level15:  ardchoille: with blkid - well my ntfs drives just prints /dev/sda1: TYPE="ntfs", My linux drives gives UUID ?
<Level15> ardchoille: oh, yeah, it did
<Level15> ardchoille: thx :)
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<Level15> Siggimund: hmmm,  you are right, same here... let me check
<ardchoille> Siggimund: There's more info about uuid here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<Siggimund> ardchoille: I'll go check - bbim
<Level15> Siggimund: did you use blkid or vol_id?
<Level15> ardchoille: i think blkid does not show uuid for ntfs :(
<ardchoille> Level15: :(
<Siggimund> Level15:  blkid - Iwas about to try vol_id
<ardchoille> I've never used ntfs, so I can't say.
<Level15> Siggimund: use that, i think blkid is not showing it
<starhawk>  hi I am tring to get the new version of java installed any help with this
<ardchoille> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<starhawk> thank you
<Siggimund> Level15:  yeah - as root I got a 16 hexdigit number
<Level15> ok. you need something like UUID=whaeveryougot on the first field of your fstab
<Siggimund> Level15:  mkay
<Level15> next is mount point, so you choose
<Panda200x> :/ dumb question, where is the login script?
<Siggimund> Level15:  goit - like the other uuid's in fstab: fs mountpoint type options ...: so : uuid=XXXX /mnt/disk1 ntfs ro ... ?
<shadowhywind> does anyone have any ideas why i when i ping, i only get responses when i use an ip and not the hostname?
<Level15> i think that should do it
<adaptr> shadowhywind because your dns is not configured correctly - or at all ?
<ardchoille> shadowhywind: dns issues?
<shadowhywind> i would i check all that out?
<Siggimund> Level15:  Now I just wonder if this wont confuse Gnome ( I login to both) but anyway if this succed I wont need to anymore :)
<gdiebel> !konversation | gdiebel
<Level15> Siggimund: i think gnome was asking for root passwd to mount that... so if it's already mounted, there should be no problem
<Siggimund> Level15:  Yeah youre right
<shadowhywind> ok heres a question, i am not sure i have the right term. when you have user@compName   what is the correct term for compName hostname or domain name?
<faidillinger> i got a problem with azureus on kubuntu, it wont launch azureus anymore
<faidillinger> i get the azureus splash screen, but it quits right after
<Siggimund> Level15:  what options in fstab do you have something like "nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0" just found this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<doneill> shadowhywind: hostname
<doneill> shadowhywind: domain would x.com/net/org/etc
<doneill> shadowhywind: foo.bar.com would be a 'host', where 'foo' is a hostname and 'bar.com' is a domain name
<Level15> let me check
<Level15> defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46
<adaptr> doneill except, of course, that foo.bar.com is also a domainname, and bar.com can also be a hostname :)
<Level15> don't know what's that gid doing over there
<doneill> adaptr: no, it can be a 'host', but not a hostname.
<shadowhywind> doneill ok thanks. so i did have the right term. Can anyone help me figure out why my dns is screwed up?
<adaptr> Level15 that chowns the mount to the indicated group, so's you can actually access it if you belongs to that group
<doneill> foo.bar.com may only be a domain name if it is parent to other hosts, such as boo.foo.bar.com
<lithaborn> foo is a subdomain of bar.com
<adaptr> doneill that's not so, read the RFC :)
<Level15> yeah i know... i mean, i have no idea how it got to my fstab
<doneill> shadowhywind: what's in /etc/resolv.conf
<doneill> adaptr: i'm going by dictionary here
<adaptr> EVERY hostname is, by definition, a domain as well
<shadowhywind> nameserver 192.168.2.1
<doneill> hmm
<doneill> i think i will look that up, actually
<adaptr> that's why they call it a fully qualified *domain* name...
<Siggimund> What would be the most secure fstab lines but still read access to most of the ntfs ?
<doneill> yep, that makes sense
<doneill> so a hostname is a FQDN, i'm very wrong
<doneill> my apologies :)
<shadowhywind> so is my /etc/resolv.conf right?
<darkrift> question
<darkrift> when i set a picture as backround
<darkrift> how come it only goes to one side of my beryl cube
<darkrift> is that a kde or a beryl issue
<Panda200x> where is the login script? i need to set something for a toolchain.
<Siggimund> Level15: Ahh gid Group ID - so if I leave Out which IDs can have access will it default to root ?
<Boje> feierNabend
<xst> I use knetworkmanager in order to connect to a wireless network. But each time I have to reenter the passphrase for the network. How can I make it remember it from session to session?
<Siggimund> Boje: feireaben to you to have a nice weekend
<jhutchins_lt> darkrift: Obviously you can set different backgrounds for each face of the cube.
<marek_> hi
<marek_> anyone know where Konversation save the settings?
<Level15> Siggimund: i think it will
<Level15> marek_: not sure, but i guess .kde/share/apps/konversation
<dave__> hey can i install Beryl via add/remove programs or do i need to use adept?
<Siggimund> Level15:  okay,  so suid=MyID will probably give me readonly access I guess ?
<Siggimund> Level15: Just reading it in "man mount"
<Level15> i think you might want uid instead of suid... though i have nevere really played with that
<Level15> Siggimund: for the time being, you might just want to see if after a reboot it is automagically mounted :D
<excitatory> dave__: um.. they are one in the same.
<Siggimund> Level15: Ahh theres different options for different FS
<Siggimund> Level15:  :) yeah learning by doing
<Level15> i did play with umask once...
<dave__> lol k ( still figuring stuff out )
<dave__> thanks
<dave__> doing it now. im eager to try it out
<excitatory> dave__: one sec.. you should follow the official guide.
<excitatory> dave__: first, the irc channel #ubuntu-effects is a great resource
<excitatory> dave__: and second, what video card do you have?  dapper or feisty?
<Siggimund> Level15: I'll Try it out and see if my laptop explodes :P. And thx for all the help :D cya later
<dave__> errm its an 82945g express family. so a basic one. i was kinds just takin a stab in the dark see if it'll run it. it runs command and conquer zero hour at 1024x768 on high.
<dave__> gonna run it now so if i suddenly disapear you know why
<excitatory> dave__: yea, well there WAS a great tutorial on installation, but some ass deleted the wiki for the time being.
<RytmenPinnen> is it possible to downgrade apps with adept?
<dave__> ok thanks anyway. err its "kind of" workin...just hace completely lost my minize, maximize and close buttons!
<RytmenPinnen> I've installed wine .38 and but for some folks(including me) steam is broken in 38
<nbcb> how to configure my side mouse buttons in kubuntu? i'm using diamondback razor mouse
<dave__> have to brb and reboot
<kushal06062007> hello
<kushal06062007> what problem if any does kubuntu 7.04 have with Intel motherboard D845GLLY ?
<kushal06062007> Kushal has entered the room.
<nbcb> how to configure my side mouse buttons in kubuntu? i'm using diamondback razor mouse
<jhutchins_lt> kushal06062007: The server automatically announces when you join a channel.  There's a hardware compatibility list on the ubuntu web site.
<kushal06062007> ok
<jhutchins_lt> Most of the hardware issues for current hardware are minor though, things like sound or video.
<dave__> wow... how good is that. i rebooted and it started all my programs back up....on its own!
<NiceGuyUK> Saved sessions are cool, yes ;)
<dave__> what a rube!
<shadowhywind> lol! i just fixed my hostname issue... i installed samba...
<jermain> i need help :( My bar is gone, the one with the applications
<jermain> i cant get it back
<ardchoille> jermain: You mean the panel at the bottom?
<jermain> yes
<to6eto> hi all
<nosrednaekim> hello
<WebAppMonkey> I'm looking to switch from OpenSuSe because of Novell's conduct. How does Kubuntu stack up?
<ardchoille> jermain: ALT+F2, type in: dcop kicker default start   and see if that starts it again
<WebAppMonkey> I like the use of the apt-get over RPMs already, but do things like beryl, xgl, etc easily install?
<nosrednaekim> WebAppMonkey: pretty good... I switch myself (but b4 novell)
<nosrednaekim> WebAppMonkey: really couldn;t be much easier
<jermain> no changes, ill try again, maybe i made a typo
<WebAppMonkey> Good Good, I used slackware for a good two years.. and not having to compile your own X server to get 3d compositing is nice ;)
<ardchoille> WebAppMonkey: I have an 8 year old neice using kubuntu all by herself, can't get much easier than that.
<nosrednaekim> jermain: your panel crashed?
<WebAppMonkey> Does the default install come with GCC, etc?
<nosrednaekim> WebAppMonkey: haha
<jermain> ardchoille: no change
<nosrednaekim> WebAppMonkey: no, but "spt-get build-essential" will get it
<nosrednaekim> *apt
<ardchoille> jermain: Well, if it comes down to it, you can ctrl+alt+backspace to kill x and try logging in again.
<jermain> k
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: jermain: what is the problem?
<WebAppMonkey> nosrednaekim: Well, slightly disapointing it isn't default, but good enough. Another question: Does Kubuntu stick to using KDE's control panels to configure hardware etc? Or is it mostly proprietary?
<ardchoille> WebAppMonkey: sudo apt-get install build-essential   <-- will install the stuff needed to compile.
<ardchoille> WebAppMonkey: But, I have been using *buntu since warty and I've never had to compile anything, the repos are huge.
<nosrednaekim> WebAppMonkey: again. they have their own thing called kde-guidance, which is not as good as SUs'es yet
<WebAppMonkey> ardchoille: I just like to do it sometimes for fun, things like bleeding-edge KDE4
<nosrednaekim> but you CAN use the default Kcontrol as well
<WebAppMonkey> Yeah, I just really dislike SuSe's use of Yast instead of just improving KControl
<ardchoille> WebAppMonkey: Well, *buntu will allow you to do that :)
<nosrednaekim> WebAppMonkey: kubuntu has all the Alphas of KDE4 they day they are released
<WebAppMonkey> nosrednaekim: That's not as fun though! And not *optimized* (as though it makes a difference)
<jermain> restarting didn't help,..
<nosrednaekim> WebAppMonkey: heh... yeah. well.. there are instuctions for building KDE4 for kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> jermain: what is the problem?
<jermain> nosrednaekim: i lost my panel
<jermain> i had it at the top of my screen
<jermain> when i went to it
<jermain> it flashed on the bottom
<nosrednaekim> jermain: go into kcontrol, go to configure panel.. mess around with thesettings and hit apply
<jermain> then dissappeared
<jermain> k
<llp78> in konqueror i prefer to see the file in "detailed file view" - but when i close konqueror and re-open it - konqueror has reset itself to icons - any ideas?
<WebAppMonkey> llp78: Konq has setting profiles saved for a few different cases
<nosrednaekim> llp78: set konqueror to detailed file view and then go to "settings-> save view profile
<ardchoille> llp78: Set konq up the way you want it, then click Settings -> Save View Profile..
<WebAppMonkey> llp78: Click Settin... Yeah, like ard...
<nosrednaekim> llp78: you'd be surprised how often that is asked
<llp78> omg thanks for all the help ill try it - overwhelmed with help here :)
<jermain> Ardchoille & nosrednaekim: I got it back. Thank you guys!
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<llp78> nosrednaekim, ardchoille, ardchoille, WebAppMonkey, thanks all for your help - all sorted now (Y)
<nosrednaekim> jermain: its anoying when that happens.. hasn't happened to me in fiesty yet though
* nosrednaekim pats his dual toolbars.
<nosrednaekim> llp78: good.
<jermain> ^^ i guess me being the first makes me a pioneer haha
<jermain> well, faith in ubuntu = ++1
<nosrednaekim> jermain: yeah like the kind of pioneer who was the first to be shot by indians..
<jermain> haha you're not seeing the silverline behind the cloud here ;)
<jermain> Well, time for further tinkering with stuff i know nothing about. Thanks again and goodnight people
<RytmenPinnen> helo, how do I downgrade apps with adept?
<nosrednaekim> jermain: heh... you mean the silver bullet in the cloud of gunsmoke?
<RytmenPinnen> steam is broken with wine version .38
<mzanfardino> is anyone familiar with the SnagIt utility and is there a similar utility available for linux?
<nosrednaekim> RytmenPinnen: hmm interesting question.... I'm not sure that you can.
<nosrednaekim> mzanfardino: what does this app do?
<RytmenPinnen> ah, k
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: do you know?
<mzanfardino> it's a screen capture utility that permits selection of regions and such, including out-of-bounds such as scrolling screens, etc.
<nosrednaekim> ksnapshot doesn't work?
<RytmenPinnen> nosrednaekim you sure? cause peeps in winehq says you can :P
<RytmenPinnen> didnt remember where tho...
<dave__> hey, ive only used irc chat a couple of times. how'd i get more channels?
<mzanfardino> nosrednaekim: wasn't aware of this tool.  I will check it out
<nosrednaekim> RytmenPinnen: hey./... if you can find it I would be interesting in knowing how
<RytmenPinnen> k, im checking with the ubuntu peeps
<nosrednaekim> mzanfardino: just press printscreen.lol
<nosrednaekim> dave__: where do you want to go?
<mzanfardino> nosrednaekim: ah, ok, no, well, that might not work so well.  I have pages of documentation that I might like to capture that extend beyond a single screen...
<dave__> i dunno i was just kinda hoping to browse
<nosrednaekim> what do you want to know?
<dave__> errm, the universe the inside of a black hole...
<dave__> oh the chat!
<dave__> nothing really, just wanna explorer a irc a bit
<nosrednaekim> dave__: hmmm I don't know how do get the channel list.
<dave__> k np
<dave__> ill google it :o)
<nosrednaekim> dave__: good idea... wish more people around here would do that.... ;)
<WebAppMonkey> Ok, /list was a bad idea with kopete apparently.
<WebAppMonkey> Bceause Kopete is really really mad at me
<dave__> lol
<nosrednaekim> WebAppMonkey: heh.... the list server is down says konversation
<dave__> techie... its a regular thing
<dave__> :o)
<WebAppMonkey> Time to file a bug report it seems
<nosrednaekim> yeah..... google and man are you freinds.
<dave__> strictly a windows touble shooter. just playin around with linux for a bit of wide spread knowledge.
<dave__> hehe, uh huh.
<nosrednaekim> WebAppMonkey: what happened? maybe I can reproduce it
<WebAppMonkey> dave__: Be careful, you'll get so used to having a responsive capable OS you'll not want to go back
<dave__> its kinda looking that way already
<dave__> i dont wanna use my xp machine
<WebAppMonkey> nosrednaekim: I /list 'ed, it worked fine and I closed it. I did it again and closed it right away, then Kopete consumed one of my cores 100% until I quit it
<nosrednaekim> linux knowledge can never hurt you (except to make you frustrated at the woefully inadequate windows shell
<dave__> but... since i work with xp allllll day troubleshooting i have little choice.
<dave__> yep
<dave__> its wrong mate. and this...all this is FREE!!!
<WebAppMonkey> dave__: Install linux on every machine with problems, they might fire you (or you'll lose your clients)... But at least you'll have done a few people a favor.
<dave__> LOL
<ardchoille> lol
<mahdi> got a problem trying to use fluxbox, how do i terminate the current window manager?
<nosrednaekim> WebAppMonkey: sounds like  bug.... search and see if tehre is already one though
<WebAppMonkey> mahdi: You can ctrl+alt+backspace, but that'll kill your whole Xserver
<nosrednaekim> mahdi: you mean like KDE?
<WebAppMonkey> nosrednaekim: Yeah, I'm going to work on reproducing it later
<dave__> im aiming for my mcsa. thats where the money is. thats the prob, microsoft have industries by the b*lls its to big of a thing to migrate to linux but, more and more companies are looking in to it. so here i am.
<shachaf> mahdi: Do you want to keep the rest of KDE running?
<mahdi> ctrl+alt+backspace kills the xserver but automatically restarts it, so thats not particularly helpful.
<mahdi> don't really care if the rest of it is running, preferrably not though
<shachaf> mahdi: In that case, it should be an option when you log in.
* shachaf uses gdm, so he doesn't quite know how KDM handles that.
<[ifroog] > Hi friends..
<WebAppMonkey> mahdi: ctl+a... pressed at a fast enough interval generally falls back to a shell ;)
<mahdi> shachaf: i usually use auto-login so it hadn't occured to me to try that, i'll be right back i suppose
<nosrednaekim> it handles it exactly the same way
* nosrednaekim doesn't want to give KDE bashers and fuel
<shachaf> nosrednaekim: Was I bashing KDE?
<mahdi> WebAppMonkey: and c+a+b enough times will do that as well ;)
<shachaf> nosrednaekim: I just didn't know the names of the buttons, etc.
<nosrednaekim> shachaf: no...
<WebAppMonkey> mahdi: Yeah, I tried to abbreviate the keypresses there
<nosrednaekim> shachaf: yeh I know... didn't mean to criticize you or anything
<mahdi> WebAppMonkey: it all makes sense now......
* nosrednaekim goes to read the manual for aircrack-ng
<WebAppMonkey> Now if someone could tell me why my rails database is being such a * I would be happier.
<shachaf> WebAppMonkey: What is your Rails database doing?
<nosrednaekim> WebAppMonkey: cause thats the way Ruby is.... use Python ;)
<WebAppMonkey> shachaf: It seems there are some orphaned child objects, but their parent still exists... they just refuse to admit it
<sybux> hi all
<shachaf> WebAppMonkey: Well... I haven't used Rails since way pre-1.0, so I don't really know.
<nosrednaekim> hello sybux
<sybux> I've got a very stupid question. I'm running putty in X11 forwarding mode. I'd like to display a picture but I don't know which program to use !
<WebAppMonkey> textbook.section.chapter.unit returns a nil object when it exists! GRRR
<shachaf> WebAppMonkey: Maybe #rubyonrails will help you, though.
<mahdi> holy crap is fluxbox fast
<WebAppMonkey> shachaf: Yeah, I'm sure it is just me being stupid somewhere
* nosrednaekim discovers that shift delete in konqueror actually deletes the file as opposed to send it to trash
<shachaf> mahdi: Compared to KDE, yes. :-)
<nazgjunk> hey, sometimes my system does something rather odd. For some reason whenever my cursor is supposed to changed to the pointing-hand thing i can't see it anymore - i'm on kde btw.
<nazgjunk> all #ubuntu could give me was "eww kde"
<nosrednaekim> mahdi: yep... if you want something with a little more meat, use XFCE.
<nazgjunk> it takes a reboot to fix it right now as i have no idea why it happens
<shachaf> mahdi: Or use something with a little less meat, like xmonad. :-)
<nazgjunk> it's not always though, just sometimes i have the problem
<WebAppMonkey> nazgjunk: ... That is odd.. What video drivers are you using? possibly?
<nosrednaekim> nazgjunk: hehe... well thats what you hear on here if you mention GN***
<nazgjunk> nosrednaekim, cute, that's my usual response
<nazgjunk> eh, *cool
<nazgjunk> WebAppMonkey, no idea :/ where would i quickly check that?
<nazgjunk> even though i can't imahine how my video drivers could be the problem
<mahdi> have to play with this a while before i start with even more stuff
<WebAppMonkey> nazgjunk: I'll assume then you aren't using the proprietary Nvidia or ATI drivers?
<nazgjunk> not that i know of, so probably no
<WebAppMonkey> nazgjunk: I'm grasping at straws.. I've never encountered anything like that
<nazgjunk> it's very odd :/
<shachaf> mahdi: By the way, have you considered Openbox?
<WebAppMonkey> nazgjunk: I know Nvidia alpha-shading on the cursor can cause problems sometimes..
<shachaf> mahdi: I hear a new version came out recently, but I don't know that much about the *boxes.
<nazgjunk> it's kind of annoying how i can't see my cursor in 90% of the amarok window
<WebAppMonkey> nazgjunk: That would be...
<WebAppMonkey> nazgjunk: Have you tried changing the cursor your are using in Kcontrol?
<nazgjunk> i'll try and mess with it some more then
<nazgjunk> i think i have
* nazgjunk tries again
<nosrednaekim> nazgjunk: does the normal cursor reappear hen you move off the link?
<nazgjunk> yes
<nosrednaekim> nazgjunk: does just logging out help?
<nazgjunk> sometimes, yes
<nazgjunk> but not always
<nazgjunk> which makes it even stranger
<WebAppMonkey> nazgjunk: That says to me kernel/driver issues
<nosrednaekim> nazgjunk: sounds like a KDE problem then.
<nazgjunk> heh
<sybux> I've got a very stupid question. I'm running putty in X11 forwarding mode. I'd like to display a picture but I don't know which program to use !
<nosrednaekim> WebAppMonkey: logging out does not restart the xserver.
<WebAppMonkey> nazgjunk: If it comes back after closing your X-server though... and through multiple KDE boots... that's weird
<WebAppMonkey> nosrednaekim: Ah, true
<WebAppMonkey> sybux: kview
<nazgjunk> brb
<sybux> WebAppMonkey: ty
<WebAppMonkey> sybux: Didn't your mother ever tell you not to look at other people's pron?
<nosrednaekim> didn't your mom ever not to do it PERIOS?
<nosrednaekim> *PERIOD
<sybux> WebAppMonkey: can you plz go outsite ?
<WebAppMonkey> no
<sybux> :(
<sybux> WebAppMonkey: btw, do you know another program because I dont' want to install the all kde packages on my server
<WebAppMonkey> sybux: gwenview is one, xview is pretty global, but hard to use
<WebAppMonkey> sybux: Well, usage for xview is "xview [image] " But you can't do any modifications or zooming with a GUI
<jhutchins_lt> WebAppMonkey: Imagemagick will display the picture.
<sybux> WebAppMonkey: it doesn't matter it's just to see webcam capture
<nosrednaekim> sybux: you COULD install photoshop. ;)
<sybux> nosrednaekim: you could also go OUT !
<WebAppMonkey> jhutchins_lt: I couldn't remember how to spell it and I don't have an executable on my system :)
<jhutchins_lt> sybux: imagemagick
<nosrednaekim> sybux: hehe
<ahmed> any one tried kvm ??hello
<nosrednaekim> ahmed: I did... but it doesn't work
<nosrednaekim> for me.
<ahmed> doesnt work ?
<ahmed> u mean u couldnt install xp or wat
<nosrednaekim> ahmed: I couldn't boot a CD. or a image
<sybux> and do you know a good deamon to capture webcam picture ? I've tryed camgrab but it take only half of the picture :(
<ubuntu__> ./j plasma
<darkrift> damnit
<darkrift> my settings are all screwed up now
<jhutchins_lt> darkrift: Your mother's listening.
<darkrift> lol
<darkrift> and?
<AmyRose> If I use the KDE time/date setting control module and tell it to use NTP, will it keep adjusting the clock or do I have to install a separate NTP daemon for that?
<nosrednaekim> she doesn't like it when you say things like that...
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: I think the NTP daemon is already installed
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: No, it's not.
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: They said on Launchpad that it won't be included by default for security reasons
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose:it is on mine...
<Tired_> Hi.  I just got a new monitor, and I can't make it display at the right resolution.  I followed the steps in the FAQ linked in the topic to no avail.  The only resolution in my xorf.conf is 1680x1050 (the native res of the monitor), but it will only give me 1024x768 in actuality.  How can I fix this?
<crowbar> IS there a way to hange the font color on the desktop of icons?  They are white and black and make it hard to see.
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: ah.. maybe that was in edgy.
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: I'm just trying to find out if I need one or not.
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: I did a clean Feisty install and don't have it.
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: I know I *can* install it. My question is if I need it.
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: ah. just set the KDE date/time thing to use NTP and see what happens.
<AmyRose> maybe I'll try changing the clock and see if it changes back
<Tired_> here is my xorg.conf:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24762/
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: yeah... al
<Tired_> What am I doing wrong?
<ubuntu__> Hey... with 2gb ram on a desktop machine, how large should my swap partition be?
<nosrednaekim> I'd say 512 - 1GB
<stingray> hmm?
<WebAppMonkey> I'd say 1GB as well, that is what I run
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu if you went that overboard with RAM... I figure you have a large drive..lol
<WebAppMonkey> 2GB isn't overboard you insensitive clod!
<nosrednaekim> Tired_: does the manual say anything about reccomended refresh rates?
<stingray> nah
<stingray> 2gb is nessecary these days to be honest
<stingray> but uhm
<nosrednaekim> WebAppMonkey: in soviet russia it rams YOU..
<stingray> thought the rule was something like 1xRAM or 2xRAM for swap?
<govert> hello
<Tired_> nosrednaekim: No, not that I can see, just sync values
<HaSH> but if you have enough ram your computer shouldnt even touch the swap
<govert> i'm an irc newbie and i need some help woth kubuntu
<WebAppMonkey> Yeah, but if you want to have vista allow you to try it, 2GB is strongly recommended
<HaSH> i got 2 gigs...and ive never seen my computer hit swap
<nosrednaekim> HaSH: yeah thats what I was thinking
<stingray> HaSH: i plan on using every single mb of my ram
<llp78> ive got 1.5 and never seen it swap eiter
<stingray> hmm
<stingray> okay
<nosrednaekim> HaSH: I have 1 GB... almost never touches swap, and I have 2GB of it just in case
<HaSH> i rarely see my use go over 1 gig
<Tired_> I have 512MB of RAM, and Kubuntu decided to install without a swap at all, and I have no trouble, so swap can't be that important.
<stingray> Btw, is NTFS writing still experimental? (kubuntu 6.06)
<nosrednaekim> Tired_: ah.. did you put those values in the Xorg?
<govert> anyone knows where to get some support on irc?
<Tired_> nosrednaekim: Yes.
<nosrednaekim> stingray: oh yah..
<HaSH> stingray, yes
<stingray> thought so
<stingray> =/
<HaSH> stingray, pl sa its "stable"......no
<HaSH> *ppl say
<llp78> govert: support on irc huh
<HaSH> ive nuked a few ntfs partions
<WebAppMonkey> Tired_: Don't open a 200MB jpeg in GIMP... linux doesn't like it when you run out of RAM + Swap :)
<Jack3> does kubuntu come with port 21 open?
<HaSH> WebAppMonkey, lol who has 200mb jpegs
<WebAppMonkey> Tired_: In fact, it pretty much gives up and kills itself
<Jack3> i cant seem to connect to an ftp
<HaSH> Jack3, ubuntu ships with 0 ports open
<Tired_> govert: This is the place to be, but you don't need to ask if you can ask here, just ask your question.
<WebAppMonkey> HaSH: Blue Marble does, and when you are mapping using those textures, it eats you.
<llp78> Jack3 no there is no ftp server by default
<govert> well, i need some help woth kubuntu. is this the right place to ask?
<WebAppMonkey> govert: Yea
<nosrednaekim> Tired_: hmm... since its a LCD... make that VertRefresh a little broader, like 20-80
<Jack3> i dont have an ftp server
<llp78> govert: sure is... ask away
<Jack3> im just using an ftp client
<govert> oki
<nosrednaekim> govert: sure is.. just ask
<Tired_> nosrednaekim: That won't break my monitor, since it's not the value the manuf specified?
<llp78> Jack3 an ftp client to connect to a server right -
<HaSH> Jack3, nothing would be blocking outgoing port 21
<Jack3> oh
<Jack3> hmmmmm
<darkrift> heh
<Jack3> ive triedlike 7clients
<govert> problem: konqueror reports "could not connect to host"
<nosrednaekim> Tired_: no... its an LCD.. you can't break them.
<HaSH> Jack3, not unless ya installed a firewall
<darkrift> its odd having leaves falling all over my desktop
<Jack3> and i dont think so
<HaSH> Jack3, i like gftp
<Jack3> ill try it but i duno
<nosrednaekim> Tired_: the idea is that it finds a value it likes out of that range
<darkrift> be cool if they fell behind the icons though
<HaSH> for a gui ftp client
<WebAppMonkey> govert: Are you using IRC on the same computer running linux? (IE, the internet works but Konqueror doesn't?)
<govert> anyone mhas any idea whet could be wrong?
<Tired_> How is it that it allows 1024x768, when I told it in xorg.conf that the only permissible res was 1680x1050?
<nosrednaekim> Tired_: it falls back on other res's anyway..
<govert> WebAppMonkey. that is correct
<Tired_> Oh.  Ok, brb after I try that
<WebAppMonkey> govert: Press alt+f2 and type konsole, run it
<nosrednaekim> Tired_: ok.
<govert> if it helps, i just unbstalled my smartlink dial-up modem
<govert> done
<WebAppMonkey> govert: Now type `ping www.google.com`
<govert> i can ping
<nosrednaekim> govert: sounds like a DNS problem.
<WebAppMonkey> govert: Hmm
<govert> i can also do sudo apt-get update
<nosrednaekim> or not..
<llp78> no dns issue if he can ping google
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. didn't see that.
<nosrednaekim> I had konqueror do that to me once...
<nosrednaekim> govert: try installing firefox.
<govert> i agree, but all other applications seem to be able to look up the url's
<WebAppMonkey> govert: Are you using Knetworkmanager? It'll be on the bottom of your screen, a little icon showing networks
<govert> fyi, ppp0 does NOT shot up in the network dettings
<Tired_> No joy  :(
<govert> i will install firefox after i have updated
<nosrednaekim> Tired_: hmmm... did you search google yet?
<llp78> in konqueror settings - proxy - is it set to connect to the net directly ?
<Tired_> What would I be looking for?  I've never done this before...
<govert> hmm. it does not want to start
<nosrednaekim> Tired_:  you just search for your monitors model name and then linux, etc
<llp78> govert: your not connecting via a proxy are you?
<govert> maybe i didn't install my modem the correct way...
<Tired_> Oh, yeah, I did search that.  Got over ten pages of reviews.
<llp78> in konqueror settings
<nosrednaekim> Tired_: lol...
<govert> don't think so. it's bell dial-up
<llp78> seems as though your connection is working fine its just konqueror giving you troubles
<govert> brb
<Tired_> Is it possible the limitation is in my video card?  It's only a GeForce FX 5200...
<nosrednaekim> llp78: I had that happen to me once in a Beta of fiesty.
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: Well, my clock just corrected itself without a separate NTP daemon running
<llp78> nosrednaekim: did firefox work in your situation ?
<govert> ] back
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: thought so... see.. I think the daemon is actually the NTP server.
<nosrednaekim> llp78: yes. I think it did.
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: Actually no.
<nosrednaekim> Tired_: searching some linux forums..
<Tired_> :/  I can't find anything relevant, Googling "Monitor-name" + Linux, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xorg, or xorg.conf
<Tired_> :)  Thanks a lot for your help
<nosrednaekim> Tired_: yeah... did you try the Nvidia set-up utilities?
<Tired_> ... I don't know what that is
<Tired_> I set it up with nano
<ardchoille> Tired_: kdesu nvidia-settings
<Tired_> Oh!
<Tired_> Oh.
<Tired_> That gives me up to 1280x960...still not the native res
<ardchoille> Tired_: Did you config xorg using: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ?
<ardchoille> And then restart X ?
<Tired_> Yes, a few times, always restarting X afterwards
<ardchoille> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Tired_> Tried that link first off
<nosrednaekim> Tired_: sure your graphics card can handle that res?
<Tired_> No, I'm not.  It's a GefORCE fx 5200
<Tired_> 128MB
<Tired_> using dvi
<Tired_> On my old CRT, it did 1600x1200, but that was over VGA
<nosrednaekim> Tired_: if it has DVi then I suppose it can handle it.
<Tired_> Well, this kinda sucks.  A $300 monitor can't be made to do a better res than my old $100 CRT
<nosrednaekim> Tired_: 1280X960 is at least widescreen...
<nosrednaekim> Tired_: yeah.
<Tired_> But Windows has no trouble with it
<zipper|> ? hlep
<zipper|> ? help
<zipper|> ?commands
<zipper|> hmm?
<Tired_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zipper|> ah, thanks
<Tired_> ;)
<Tired_> Oh well.  I have to re-install the OS anyways today, cuz I'm changing hard drives and CPUs.  Guess I'll have to go back to windows  :(
<Tired_> Thanks anyways
<darkrift> lol
<govert> i'm back
<govert> i have a problem. konqueror cannot connect to the web, but both apt-get and irc works.
<zipper|> Anyone knows whether cedega or wine is better at running world of warcraft?
<nosrednaekim> Tired_: your welcome.... for nothing...
<govert> knetworkmanager does not find my ppp0 dial-up connection
<nosrednaekim> I didn't do anything
<nosrednaekim> govert: ok.. did you get firefox?
<nosrednaekim> cedega is always better from what I hear
<govert> nope :-) we had a thunderstorm that turned off the power
<nosrednaekim> govert: but you can talk to us anyway.. right?
<govert> right
<zipper|> !linux-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> govert: oh I hate that.
<govert> installing firefox will take about 40 minutes with my bandwidth :-(
<nosrednaekim> govert: are you getting firefox?
<nosrednaekim> govert: haha... true
<WebAppMonkey> govert: Ok, lets make sure your proxy is set right on Konqueror. Do you have a proxy?
<Jabapyth> I am running kubuntu, but I installed gnome-office and restarted, and now I have the gnome desktop! how do I get kde back?
* nosrednaekim looks for a more lightweight browser
<govert> yep. eta 34 mins
<llp78> zipper|: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<govert> don't think i have a proxy
<zipper|> llp78: cheers
<govert> firafox runs without any proxy configurations on windows, same dialup connection
<nosrednaekim> govert: get dillo... that'll be enough to check.
<nosrednaekim> Jabapyth: so it pops up with GDM?
<WebAppMonkey> govert: Setting -> Configure Konqueror || Look on the left and scroll down to Proxy || Select Connect to the Internet Directly and press Apply
<Jabapyth> ya
<govert> k. dillo it is...
<govert> couldnt find package dillo
<govert> <- repos?
<nosrednaekim> Jabapyth: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<Jabapyth> thanks!
<nosrednaekim> and select kdm
<nosrednaekim> govert: hmm.... try lynx.
<zipper|> oh oh, btw... Feisty is stable now right?
<zipper|> or well, released
<nosrednaekim> govert: command line based... but it'll tell tell us enough
<nosrednaekim> Jabapyth: when you get back into KDM.. you WILL have to select KDE as your default sessiona again.
<nosrednaekim> zipper|: hehe.. yeah it is
<govert> WebApp...: thanks but does not help
<mzanfardino> zipper|: I run WoW via wine and it's working quite nicely.
<zipper|> nosrednaekim: ah okay
<excitatory> has anyone else been dealing with random hard freezes / lock ups  .. usually when left idle for more than 15 minutes or more?
<zipper|> mzanfardino: tried comparing performance with windows? (to give me a rough idea of what to expect)
<Jabapyth> nosrednaekim: then do I restart?
<Jabapyth> nosrednaekim: how do I select iot
<govert> lynx ets 2 mins
<govert> (eta)
<nosrednaekim> govert: did you try getting lynx?
<nosrednaekim> govert: or if it doesn't have that."links"
<nosrednaekim> Jabapyth: ctrl+alt+ bkspace will so it.
<nosrednaekim> govert: ok.
<mzanfardino> zipper|: I have windows xp and kubuntu on the same hardware.  when I run WoW under windows the performance is somewhat better than under linux and wow, but not so much so that I play under windows.  I still prefer linux, so I put up with the minor performance hit.
<mzanfardino> s/wow/sine
<mzanfardino> s/sine/wine
<Jabapyth> nosrednaekim: i just did ctrl-alt-backspace, logged in, and Im stin in GDM
<weedar> My laptop-monitor just died :(
<seniortaco> hay anyone know how to setup ubuntu for dual screens?
<nosrednaekim> Jabapyth: wait... when you hit that was the login screen grown or blue?
<Jabapyth> nosrednaekim: blue.. but its been blue the whole time
<nosrednaekim> weedar: died? did you just mess around with your xorg settings?
<nosrednaekim> Jabapyth: oh..lol
<Jabapyth> nosrednaekim: what?
<nosrednaekim> GDM and KDM are the login managers. I thought you were having problems with them
<Jabapyth> nosrednaekim: no...its the desktop
<weedar> nosrednaekim: no, I was just surfing the web and it went black. Tried rebooting, but still nothing, I've connected my LCD to the laptop atm
<nosrednaekim> ok.. when you go into the login screen, click on the sessions button and select KDE
<Jabapyth> nosrednaekim: ok
<zipper-> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nosrednaekim> weedar: does the monitor display stuuf during boot?
<nosrednaekim> or in the BIOS?
<weedar> nosrednaekim: nothing, ever. My only hope is that it might have set itself to only send video through the VGA-connector and that there is a way to switch it back to using the "internal" monitor
<nosrednaekim> weedar: sounds like a hardware problem.
<weedar> argh
<nosrednaekim> weedar: yeah...
<govert> another power surge...
<weedar> nosrednaekim: I Might as well get a new laptop then..
<nosrednaekim> weedar: try pulling that battery out for a couple minutes and then put it back in
<Jabapyth> nosrednaekim: thank you so much!@ its back
<nosrednaekim> govert: you're in like illinois? big storms..
<nosrednaekim> Jabapyth: yep..NP
<weedar> nosrednaekim: I'm willing to try it, but why would that work?
<lars__> nabend
<govert> canada, ontario, burl;ington. small storm :-)
<nosrednaekim> weedar: BIOS can get messed up... IDK.. that fixed a problem I had with my touchpad
<nosrednaekim> govert: ah..ok
<nosrednaekim> its coming this way pretty fast
<weedar> nosrednaekim: ok, thanks for the tip, it's worth a shot :)
<nosrednaekim> weedar: yep..... now if you want suggestion for a new laptop...
<nosrednaekim> a dell ubuntu one would be nice...
<govert> i can confirm that lynx can connect to www.google.com
<weedar> nosrednaekim: I've seen those :) I assume they're 100% compatible when it comes to hardware
<nosrednaekim> weedar: but not wnough OOMPH for ya?
<weedar> nosrednaekim: This one is a fujitsu and the wlan-card has built-in wpa-support which I think is pretty rare
<nosrednaekim> govert: ok..so get firefox.
<nosrednaekim> weedar: wow.. thats weird.
<weedar> nosrednaekim: I mostly use my laptop to surf the web or use remote connection to my computer at work =)
<govert> but ... i like konqueror... :-(
<nosrednaekim> weedar: hey.. don't through the computer way..laptops make good servers.
<govert> and i want knetworkmanager to recognize ppp0
<nosrednaekim> *throw
<nosrednaekim> govert: heh... I hate it... firefox is faster.
<nosrednaekim> at least on dial up for me
<weedar> nosrednaekim: actually a good idea, my desktop machines are so noisy I can't really use them as servers (no door to the bedroom, they're in the living room)
<govert> well, actually, i agree, and this one is for my mother in-law. however. i WOULD like to find the problem, not just a workaround\
<weedar> people are still on dialup?
<nosrednaekim> weedar: yeah.. when cable costs 60 bucks a month.. you bet
<govert> my mother in lw is...
<nosrednaekim> weedar: yeah.
<nosrednaekim> weedar: put a nice new 120GB drive in it for $100 and you got a great server
<govert> so.. any idea why KDE doesn't find my slamr dial-up modem?
<nosrednaekim> govert: it works tho... right?
<govert> depends on what you mean with "it" :-)
<nosrednaekim> govert: you can connect...
<govert> knwtworkmanager doesn't see my ppp0 connection
<govert> i can connect
<nosrednaekim> govert: i'm not sure that KNM can even do dial up.. thought that was kppp's job
<govert> i have a Smartmodem, installed according to the instructions from linmodems.com, probably NOT the proper KUBUNTU way...
<govert> KNM?
<jarn> What is the ~/.local/share/desktop-directories folder?
<govert> oh.. knetworkmanager
<nosrednaekim> knetworkmanager
<yurimxpxman> I'm trying to install Iceweasel with the i386 Debian package, but it says the dependancy libhunspell-1.1-0 is not satisfiable, although apt-get says I have this package. Any ideas?
<seniortaco> reinstall perhapse
<govert> nosred, any forther ideas?
<Sanne> yurimxpxman: it can happen that Debian packages aren't binary compatible.
<yurimxpxman> Sanne: thanks. I'm going to try the source code now :)
<Sanne> yurimxpxman: that's a better way for sure :)
<nosrednaekim> govert: for what?
<govert> why KDE is unaware of my ppp0 connection
<nosrednaekim> govert: does kppp see it?
<nosrednaekim> govert: how are connecting?
<nosrednaekim> *are you
<govert> i connect with kppp, so that os OK
<nosrednaekim> govert: yeah.. don't worry about knetworkmanager then.
<govert> no i won't but i still worry about konqueror
<nosrednaekim> are you DLing Firefox?
<govert> yep eta 30 min
<nosrednaekim> govert: hmm yeah...that is weird...might want to try asking on kubuntu-devel, or see if there is a bug open for that.
<seniortaco> does cedega have conflicts with ubuntu? cause im trying to use it to install steam and nothing happens wen i try and mount cds or run the installers or anything
<govert> i'll try kubuntu-devel. where do thay hang out?
<nosrednaekim> #kubuntu-devel
<nosrednaekim> but made sure you make it clear that you have a BUG not just a problem
<yurimxpxman> I'm trying to compile Iceweasel now, but it says "configure: error: --enable-application=APP is required"
<seniortaco> i guess ill try reinstalling then
<nosrednaekim> seniortaco: noo.... don't.
<nosrednaekim> seniortaco: do you have kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Sanne> yurimxpxman: seems like configure wants to have a option set. try "./configure --help" to see the available options.
<nosrednaekim> govert: hehe see... I told you they were good.
<Sanne> yurimxpxman: and read any readmes you may find in the source directory :)
<seniortaco> i started with ubuntu and i just finished installing kde so i dont know lol
<hikaricore> or the INSTALL file usually tells you what to do
<hikaricore> if it exists
<seniortaco> im currently running kde so id assume my question would go with kubuntu
<BluesKaj> iceweasel ...FF with a conscience ?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: some say clones don't have conciences.
<hikaricore> starwars proves that
<hikaricore> :P
<seniortaco> lol
<BluesKaj> something to do with non free plugins ...bah !
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: no.. even sillier.. the Firefox ICON isn't GPLed.
<hikaricore> didn't that all start with them reaming debian about it?
<Sanne> well, both sides have a right of their opinion, and both sides mean well, they just differ in priorities. I don't think anything was silly.
<BluesKaj> I'm not well versed on the Open Source community and licensing of non commercial apps and utilties , so i just go on my merry way in ignorance of the nuances involved
<Sanne> BluesKaj: heh :) here's a nice view of our sabdfl on this issue, if you're interested: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/79
<govert> nosred. problem solved: need to quit knetworkmanager, since it tells parts of KDE that there is no connection
<BluesKaj> in other words as long as it works......
<keith> Where can I get the most recent Python-ldap files for Fiesty and installable with Adept
<Sanne> keith: there's a package python-ldap, might be what you need?
<keith> test
<keith> I am trying to authenticate with active directory for a program call Plone using Zope
<zipper> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* hikaricore fears ubotu.
<seniortaco> lol
<WillJitsu> I have WinXP installed on a 250GB HD.  I want to dual-boot XP and kubuntu.  What software should I use to create a partition for kubuntu and what steps should I follow to make sure they dual-boot together properly?
<zipper> WillJitsu: well, you could use partition magic for windows.
<zipper> WillJitsu: that way you wouldn't loose the data you have on your existing partitions. If its a fresh HDD, then the ubuntu/kubuntu installer has a partitioning tool
<hikaricore> what's wrong with gparted?
<seniortaco> anyone know anything about cedega?
<Buy-Bye> gparted is Great!
<SlimeyPete> seniortaco: yeah. Some people like it but personally I could never get anything to run properly.
<hikaricore> i know just that someone is suggesting that they use partition magic..
<hikaricore> lol
<SlimeyPete> my Cedega
<SlimeyPete> subscription just ran out
<hikaricore> screw cedega
<hikaricore> :P
<seniortaco> k heres my next question
<seniortaco> anyone know anything better then cedega
<seniortaco> lol
<acemo> wine
<seniortaco> i thought wine was a precursor to cedega
<hikaricore> if you need to access and install applications easier in wine there's a new tool called winedoors
<seniortaco> :o
<hikaricore> cedega is a hackfilled @#$@%@ stepchild of wine/winex
<Buy-Bye> I read a review in Linux Format that rated Wine and Cedega about equal - so why pay!
<seniortaco> well for anyone that knows cedega ... how do u get it to run .msi files cause all the installers are .msi files and it says it cant open
<acemo> seniortaco: wine and cedega seperated.. wine beats cedega on all games i tried so far
<SlimeyPete> seniortaco: cedega supposedly concentrates on direct3d/directsnd whereas wine tries to cover the entire windows API
<seniortaco> ibet
<SlimeyPete> win's about as good though, in my experience
<hikaricore> I found an msi extractor that ran under wine once, that might be a place to start.
<seniortaco> well then wine it is
<seniortaco> lol
<hikaricore> can't remember where/what it was for the life of me
<seniortaco> all though id rather have a beer :D
<hikaricore> I think there might also be a command line tool for extracting msi
<xst> After installing feisty, ssh has become incredibly slow to connect to IPs on the LAN. It takes forever before I get prompted for a password. Any ideas to a solution?
<hikaricore> like the one that exists for cabs
<acemo> wine is doing alot on the direct3d lately too
<zipper> zzz.... upgrading to feisty
<zipper> need better internet connection
#kubuntu 2007-06-09
<zipper> freshly installed kubuntu 6.06, doing an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade is giving me these errors: http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=37009. Anyone know whats wrong?
<zipper> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hikaricore> is it causing continuous errors in apt?
<zipper> hikaricore: yeah
<seniortaco> wine
<hikaricore> hmm... you could try reinstalling the language packs
<seniortaco> woops
<hikaricore> rofl
<seniortaco> lol
<hikaricore> That's odd though, did you check the forums to see if anyone had a similar problem in an upgrade?
<zipper> hikaricore: not yet...
<seniortaco> aww wine cant run msi files
<elcuco> hi, i see a new kernel update. whats new on that update?
<hikaricore> I know there's a prog yuo can run in wine to run msi
<hikaricore> lemmie search around a bit :P
<hikaricore> *you
<seniortaco> :D
<sercik> hi friends!
<sercik> i have a hard question!
<sercik> for linux guru
<sercik> someone wants try??
<imagine> !ask @ secleinteer
<imagine> tss
<imagine> ~ask @ sercik
<sercik> i have a pc with linux installed and i want that it download giles for me
<imagine> bugger this, sercik:don't ask to ask..
<seniortaco> yay i got it to work
<hikaricore> seniortaco: woot
<sercik> i use putty to connect to pc but when i close putty the command stops tp work
<hikaricore> seniortaco: sorry i'm slow :P
<khaije1> seniortaco: are you a mr taco, or a junior taco that made the grade....?
<sercik> also if i give in background with &
<imagine> sercik: download files? and what is putty?
<khaije1> or both...?
<sercik> for guru only!
<seniortaco> um.. no lol
<rodrigo> hello guys
<imagine> sercik: you're question doesn't make sense, you send a command to execute on your linux box and... ?
<rodrigo> does any one can tell me how do I register on here?
<zipper> imagine: i mostly use putty as ssh client, but it also supports other stuff
<sercik> imagine is complicated
<sercik> i need to download files with linux box
<imagine> zipper: oh ssh client! well now we are getting somewhere
<hikaricore> wget?
<hikaricore> lol
<sercik> but i have no monitor and no keyboard
<rodrigo> hellou?
<hikaricore> install openssh on it
<sercik> tha pc is my gateway
<hikaricore> then ssh to it
<imagine> sercik: stop saying is for guru and it's complicated, it's irritating
<sercik> i have done
<sercik> putty is a windows ssh client
<rodrigo> hello
<rodrigo> hola?
<sercik> but if i close putty the download stops
<hikaricore> ok so where are you trying to install files from?
<hikaricore> well yea
<sercik> i need to shutdown windows pc
<imagine> sercik: of course it does.. you logout of your account..
<sercik> and let linux download
<zipper> imagine: what are you trying to do?
<sercik> is not a simple problem infact
<hikaricore> follow the download command with an "&" symbol and it should keep running
<sercik> no
<sercik> i have tried
<seniortaco> anddddd steam fails to install on me thnx steam for being so awsome
<imagine> zipper: I'm not trying to do anything, I'm trying to explain SSH to sercik
<sercik> if i close it stops
<zipper> imagine: oh okay. Nevermind me then
<imagine> :D
<imagine> sercik: well.. why do you want to download the file from the server?
<sercik> is a difficult problem but i think should be a solution!
<sercik> yes!
<zipper> sercik: you can do it with "screen"
<imagine> why is an open question..
<sercik> screen?
<zipper> it lets a "screen session" run, even after you've logged off
<sercik> what is?
<rodrigo> \nick rodro
<HymnToLife> Amen to that !
<zipper> sercik: its a program
<rodrigo> how do I change my nick?
<hikaricore> seniortaco: there are some steam howtos, have to looked at any?
<HymnToLife> screen is the greatest invention of mankind since canned beer :p
<sercik> zipper i understood this :)
<hikaricore> seniortaco: I'm not really familiar with steam or I'd help more >.<
<sercik> could you point me to a giude?
<rodrigo> does kubuntu let you remote assistance?
<sercik> or give me some starts?
<imagine> rodrigo: yes
<HymnToLife> sercik, screen yourCommand
<rodrigo> thanks imagine how?
<sercik> simply
<zipper> sercik: i mostly use screen for having irssi running on my server. Find it better than using a bouncer.
<HymnToLife> sercik, then Ctrl+A, Ctrl+D
<imagine> rodrigo: well there's many ways, ssh is one...
<sercik> so for example
<HymnToLife> will get you back to your prompt but the command will keep running
<rodrigo> ssh?
<rodrigo> imagine
<sercik> screen wget url ?
<HymnToLife> sercik, yep
<sercik> and then ctrl A cnd CTRL D
<rodrigo> I spent all the day of yesterday trying to make my dvd softwares works
<zipper> sercik: it's really simple. To create a new screen: "screen -DR name-of-screen-here"
<rodrigo> and I coudn't imagine
<sercik> i will try! if works i love you 1
<sercik> 1!
<imagine> rodrigo: hmm, SSH is a tunneling app that let you transfer data over an encrypter tunnel. you can set your Xserver to connect to a remote computer though a SSH server
<HymnToLife> sercik, exactly, and then if you want to get back in the screen, to see if all is going well, you just do      screen -R
<sercik> ah interesting
<zipper> sercik: you can then detach from the screen (still running) with CTRL+A and then ctrl+d
<sercik> but simply i can do a ps -ax | grep whet
<rodrigo> imagine and how do i do that?
<hikaricore> imagine: krfb might be easier for him :)
<zipper> sercik: to resume a screen again, type "screen -r name-of-screen-here"
<sercik> wait
<sercik> wait
<imagine> hikaricore: maybe:) ahaha running kubuntu part time only !
<rodrigo> imagine: there are only two things that I want to do
<imagine> anyway I got more shit to do!
<sercik> i'm confused
<zipper> sercik: oh?
<rodrigo> imagine: to run my dvd and to install gimpshop
<hikaricore> imagine:  it's like gnome's vnc but for kde and it works better
<rodrigo> imagine: no one could help me yesterday with that
<imagine> oh.. never used it..
<sercik> first problem: linux don't have screen command
<imagine> rodrigo: well.. gimpshop, can't you run it with cygwin?
<sercik> apt-get found it ok!
<HymnToLife> sercik, apt-get instal screen :)
<imagine> ...
<sercik> is not ubuntu!!
<zipper> sercik: "apt-get install screen"
<rodrigo> imagine: cygwin?
<hikaricore> sercik: ??
<zipper> sercik: sorry, "sudo apt-get install screen"
<sercik> zipper i'm not stupid i know this!
<zipper> =/
<zipper> sorry
<zipper> what distro?
<sercik> don't worry :)
<rodrigo> imagine: let's put it this way I have just one week with linux
<sercik> i have kubuntu on my desktop
<imagine> rodrigo: nvm what I said, I really need to get going, if you want answer, ask easy to understand question..
<sercik> in my server i have clarkconnect
<zipper> clarkconnect?
<HymnToLife> what's that ?
<imagine> ahahhahahahahha
<hikaricore> pulling this out of thin air i imagine
<imagine> clarkconnect..
<rodrigo> imagine: sorry
<sercik> search fot ir
<sercik> clarkconnect is the best linux router distribution
<sercik> i think.........
<rodrigo> rodrigo: maybe the best thing is just don't use linux
<imagine> I would trust an distro called clarkconnect only when the computer would be powered off
<rodrigo> rodrigo: too technical for me
* imagine is out
<sercik> rodrigo i con't understand
<sercik> clarkconnect exists
<imagine> rodrigo: take your time, if you want answers go to #kde as well.. they will help you with krfb
<sercik> is based on centos
<sercik> and is the best router/gateway distribution i know
<HymnToLife> Wikipedia tells me it also uses apt
<sercik> it can be installed on HD!
<francesco_> scusate ci sta un canale italiano?
<HymnToLife> so try apt-get install screen
<francesco_> are there a italian channel?
<HymnToLife> !it | francesco_
<zipper> sercik: what kind of package system does it use? Ports? RPM?
<ubotu> francesco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sercik> i have also installed mldonkey on it and all my famili use it to download from emule
<hikaricore> eww emule
<zipper> sercik: ah... then just install screen on it as well?
<seniortaco> lol
<sercik> and connect remote with sancho
<hikaricore> wth is sansho
<sercik> sancho is a gui for mldonkey core
<hikaricore> ah gotya
<jarn> I don't suppose there's a log of things I've typed into the terminal anywhere, is there?
<hikaricore> some exist in .bash_history
<sercik> hikaricore the core run on gateway and i search and send download from client with sancho
<zipper> jarn: there is. in "~/.bash_history
<hikaricore> but it depends on what terminal you've used
<zipper> jarn: sorry, "~/.bash_history"
<sercik> it tells screen wget http://afs.caspur.it/afs/italia/project/mirrors/suse/install/10.2/iso/openSUSE-10.2-GM-DVD-i386.iso
<sercik> [detached] 
<zipper> sercik: good
<sercik> now! can i close??
<zipper> sercik: you can.
<HymnToLife> that's pretty much the point :p
<zipper> sercik: you might want to consider making sure that you can re-attach before though
<sercik> now if i want to restore session?
<hikaricore> I'm so glad I have a input/vga switcher so I don't have to deal with sshing in to my server.  ^_^
<HymnToLife> sercik, screen -R
<zipper> sercik: "screen -r NameOfTheScreen"
<sercik> WOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWww
<jarn> zipper: Thanks!
<sercik> wonderful!
<zipper> sercik: you can also see a list of available screens with "screen -l"
<HymnToLife> zipper, less keystrokes, I win :p
<sercik> ok i will read man screen
<zipper> HymnToLife: =/
<sercik> zipper thank you very very nuch!!!!!
<zipper> np
<sercik> you are great!
<zipper> lol
<zipper> =)
<sercik> i love this channel
<sercik> is full of fantastic people
<Minataku> Just in time for the truth
<chrislynch> i would like to repartition my drive with qtparted, it says the drive is busy though.  What can I do to fix this?
* Minataku kicks back
<seniortaco> u think im fantastic .. i feel honored
<Minataku> chrislynch: Stop using it
<sercik> finally i can shutdown my pc and let my server download
<Minataku> If it's busy it most likely has mounted filesystems
<zipper> hikaricore: i'm sorry, i'm not registers. Forgotten my account info =/
<seniortaco> just wondering anyone here using vmware to run ubuntu?
<zipper> hikaricore: registered*
<sercik> i have a strange problem with kubuntu i can't ping my gateway and i can't connect to it via ssh anymore however i receive internet connection and i can browwse web and use konversation for example!
<seniortaco> ?
<Minataku> Bah
<zipper> sercik: you sure you didnt accidently stopped the ssh service?
<Minataku> The services package here fudging sucks
<sercik> no zipper
<chrislynch> minataku: yes, it is.  I want to create a new partition so that I can instal another OS onto my drive
<sercik> fo sure i have reinstalled gatewaay
<saber_> my pc didn't shut down or restart
<Minataku> chrislynch: Sorry. Can't partition a drive that's in use
<sercik> but from windows works good and from kubuntu don't
<saber_> any help?
<sercik> i can't ping
<hikaricore> chrislynch: your best bet would probably be to boot from a live cd and partition it that way
<sercik> but i recieve internet!
<sercik> i don't believe this strange problem!
<Minataku> sercik: If it works, don't break it
<hikaricore> chrislynch: if it's your main partion you won't be able to do anything while it's mounted, for your own safety.
<sercik> i need to reinstall kubuntu
<chrislynch> hikaricore: that was my next option i was going to try, thanks.
<Hail_Spacecake> I can't get kwifimanager to load a preset configuration on startup
<Hail_Spacecake> the program loads, but it doesn't load the configuration
<Minataku> s/main/root/
<sercik> Minataku sorry!
<seniortaco> serick: im gunna have to say communism might be the cause of your mysterious problem
<Hail_Spacecake> and I have to go into the configuration editor as root every single time
<Minataku> sercik: Heehee, it's okay
<Hail_Spacecake> so how do I fix that?
<hikaricore> rofl
<sercik> seniortaco :)
<seniortaco> lol
<hikaricore> fix communism?
<hikaricore> lol
<sercik> ias a veru nisterious problem
<hikaricore> sorry
<Minataku> sercik: It's probably just some bizarre routing issue, as long as the internet still works I wouldn't worry about it
<seniortaco> i does make some sense though u can get on the net but communism is forbidding u from pinging
<sercik> Minataku i need also to connect to router not only navigate
<sercik> to send command for example
<zipper> lol seniortaco
<seniortaco> so do sudo apt-get install democracy and ur set
<sercik> i have a beautiful kubuntu i had configured always and now i need to reinstall :(
<sercik> sorry not always but all
<hikaricore> i think you're just trying to do everything too fast to be honest
<hikaricore> You're trying to make everything work without wholey understanding any of it
<hikaricore> I think you're head might explode
<sercik> hikaricore i understand but my problem is very strange!
<hikaricore> *your
<sercik> i'm on a network that works but i can't ping pc
<hikaricore> does your router block pings?
<sercik> also if i mount a samba shared i see directory but the file are unusable!
<Minataku> seniortaco: As for you, if you don't have serious assistance, stop
<hikaricore> like maybe a builtin firewall?
<sercik> hikaricore my rouer is a linux pc
<zipper> hikaricore: blocking inside the LAN? Sounds wierd....
<sercik> and it worked until two days ago
<tdn> How do I add my SSH key to ssh-agent each time I log in to KDE? So I don't have to write "ssh-add" the first time I want to use SSH in each session.
<sercik> but windows works only kubuntu don't
<sercik> can i reset network configuration on kubuntu?
<zipper> sercik: well... You just started downloading a huge file right? Perhaps the packages are getting lost in congestion control or something
<keith> is it a complicated task to authunicate with active directory
<hikaricore> i hope that your "router" system has a static ip
<zipper> !help
<sercik> zipper router works good
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sercik> i'm sure because now i'm on windows
<tdn> knetworkmanager stopped showing available wireless networks. How do I get it to do that? How do I even debug this?
<sercik> and i can ping it i can coonect to it via ssh and i cam mount samba shares
<sercik> in kubuntu until three days ago no problem
<sercik> now full of problem :)
<Arwen> will I have to recompile kernel modules after a minor kernel update? like 2.6.20-16.28 -> 2.6.20-16.29?
<sercik> from kubuntu i can't ping i can't connect via ssh
<crimsun> it's a good idea to, but no, you shouldn't have to.
<Arwen> ok
<crimsun> (to Arwen)
<sercik> i can only browse internet
<sercik> hi crimsun!
<oslo__> hi
* Arwen cries - sudo apt-get build-dep vlc doesn't work
<oslo__> do u know any ssl chat programs ?
<hikaricore> sercik: i think your problems as a whole are too much for anyone to handle.  you need to stick to one basic issue and try and fix that, instead of everything at once.
<main2> can i configure kubuntu in such way that when i press the powerbutton of my desktop, that it goes into suspend mode
<Arwen> oslo__, err... XChat, Konversation, etc
<main2> instead of powerdown!?
<main2> i cant find the power options :/
<oslo__> Arwen> iin fact i'd like to do chat with PGP keys
<sercik> hikaricore i know!
<nosrednaekim> main2: yes you can... lemme remember where I saw that...
<sercik> thanks a lot to all
<sercik> i go to bed
<Arwen> oslo__, um, then you need to connect to an SSL-enabled server
<Arwen> most clients support it
<saber_> where is power opition in kubuntu
<zipper> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<oslo__> Arwen> could i host it ?
<Arwen> I guess..
<oslo__> do u have any links for me ?
<oslo__> any program name, any tutorials ?
<saber_> my hard disk refuse to mount
<saber_> any help?
<drblood_> hm
<hikaricore> what type of file system?
<saber_> fat32
<saber_> i have 250gb sata hd
<nosrednaekim> main2: hmm.. can't find it...
<saber_> on partion mounted and the rest refused
<drblood_> i cant believe its true that there are roads left in both of the shoes if the sun mistakes you then i hope it takes me too
<hikaricore> mounting with "-t fat"?
<main2> nosrednaekim, crap :D, but thanks for looking :)
<saber_> explain plz
<nosrednaekim> main2: there still mgith be.. google it
<nosrednaekim> *might
<hikaricore> mount /dev/hd? /media/place -t fat
<hikaricore> if it's not seeing the partition type you'll need to tell it
<nosrednaekim> hikaricore: its sata....
<saber_> i tried no result the same refuse
<saber_> i mounted one fat 32 partion while the others refuse     why?
<hikaricore> what's the actual command you're using?
<hikaricore> and what's the /dev location of the device
<drblood_> DEATH CAB 4 CUTIE ROOLS
<drblood_> SOUL MEETS BODY!
<saber_> look here is the message
<saber_> hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<nosrednaekim> ummm... how do we kick someone?
<hikaricore> are you running mount with sudo?
<saber_> no
<hikaricore> nosrednaekim: should we though?  i kinda laughed
<nosrednaekim> lol...
<saber_> from the media storage right clik
<hikaricore> saber_: you have to run mount with "sudo"
<hikaricore> is it asking for a password when you do that?
<saber_> when i mount noooooooooooo
<saber_> i am new plz tell me how
<hikaricore> ok
<hikaricore> first off, open a terminal
<hikaricore> so you can actually see what's happening
<saber_> how plz
<saber_> how to open terminal
<hikaricore> alt+f2 then type konsole
<hikaricore> i think that's the kde term
<hikaricore> lol
<Arwen> damn it, medibuntu is broken again..
<hikaricore> Arwen: ouch
<saber_> ok
<saber_> then
<Arwen> hikaricore, yeh.... they're not hosting development headers anymore...
<hikaricore> now in the terminal you type:  sudo mount /dev/sd?? /locationyouwantitmounted -t fat32
<hikaricore> replace text accordingly :)
<hikaricore> ?? = the location of the device
<hikaricore> err
<hikaricore> "-t fat"
<hikaricore> sorry
<Minataku> vfat
<hikaricore> chit
<hikaricore> >.<
<Minataku> And put the options before the device
<hikaricore> that's what I get for never using anything besides ext3
<hikaricore> I never have to pass filesystem typed :P
<hikaricore> *types
<Minataku> I do every so often
<Minataku> Filesystem options, too
<hikaricore> I think I last mounted a fat device like a year ago
<Arwen> oh wait, my sources.list was just broken :-\
<Minataku> Actually, for FAT, type isn't needed
<Minataku> It should be autodetected
<main2> http://i8.tinypic.com/5xo5c0j.jpg
<hikaricore> Eh it started by him saying it wasn't mounting
<hikaricore> so I just went form there
<main2> PARIS back to jail ! haha pwned :D > http://i8.tinypic.com/5xo5c0j.jpg
<Minataku> It's typically only for bizarro crap or when something goofs and it can't tell
<Minataku> hikaricore: Ah.
<Minataku> main2: Off topic but great to hear
<Arwen> lol... for Paris, the death penalty is highly appropriate :-\
<hikaricore> rofl
<hikaricore> she must not have been able to find enough smack in her home to keep her flipped out during her house arrest
<hikaricore> sorry I couldn't help it
<hikaricore> why does this remind me of the old netspits on dalnet?
<main2> from 23days she now goes for the full 45 ;D
<hikaricore> imagine that many people disconnecting at once
<saber_> thanx hi
<hikaricore> did you get it figured out?
<greg_g> what is the kde partition manager?
<hikaricore> if you need that drive to always be mounted you'll need to add a line for it in fstab
<saber_> i managed to mount 3 partitions but still have 2 more who completely refuse
<hikaricore> greg_g: sudo apt-get install qtparted
<greg_g> hikaricore: thanks
<Arwen> ^^ - remember not to partition active drives
<hikaricore> saber_: are you sure they're fat and not ntfs?
<saber_> i am sure they are fat32
<hikaricore> hmm... that's odd
<hikaricore> I'm not really sure other than to tell you maybe open up gparted or something and see if you're typing the correct devices
<hikaricore> err
<hikaricore> qtparted
* hikaricore still uses gparted in kde and has enough gnome libs in use at any time to kill a horse.
<hikaricore> ^_^
* Arwen uses GNOME but has enough KDE libs installed to kill a donkey..
<tetrimino> hello every Kubuntu users :D
<BluesKaj> hikaricore, nothing wrong with gnome libs as long as they work in KDE :)
<hikaricore> tetrimino: hello there
* hikaricore giggles at Arwen.
<tetrimino> just started using Kubuntu yesterday
* Arwen counter-giggles at hikaricore 
<hikaricore> How's it workin out for ya?
<tetrimino> so im not really a linux geek yet :D
<tetrimino> hope it will come
<tetrimino> fine :D
* hikaricore wtfbbqpwns Arwen.
<hikaricore> good to hear
* Arwen cringes..... system will be unusable for 20 minutes while VLC is compiling
<hikaricore> I'm a kubuntu convert since I got tired of gnome failing at existance.
<Arwen> I dunno, I never liked KDE's look n' feel and was never motivated enough to fix it
<hikaricore> hehe I just made my kde desktop look just like my gnome desktop, without the whole nautilus bugging out thing
<hikaricore> nautilus and gnome-screensaver were really my only pet peeves
<Arwen> yeah, I hate gnome-screensaver
<Arwen> nautilus has a tendency to leak memory/cpu time too, but it was a solid file manager
<hikaricore> thumbnailing kills it alot
<hikaricore> The scripts need to have builtin timeouts
<hikaricore> But they don't and they just keep running when they fail
<Arwen> yeah, I didn't like the fact that you couldn't tell it to not cache thumbnails
<Arwen> and caching failed thumbnails - no no
<jrick> I have a problem with Mailody.  I can not connect it to my Runbox acount using SMTP, and so I can't use it to send any messages. Can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> got tired of having fiddle with spyware cleaners , antivirus apps, paying for stuff that is free on linux and worrying about all the other windows insecurities
<Arwen> BluesKaj, err, I run Windows too... without any of that cruft you mention
<hikaricore> I even converted my girl to kubuntu ^_^  now I only have to fix ventrilo instead of the whole comp.
* Arwen likes "espeak"
<saber_> is there a programme i can use to mount my hd
<randrade> hi
<tetrimino> you know what i like the most about Kubuntu?
<tetrimino> Adept Manager
<Arwen> #kubuntu-offtopic please, we're digressing too much
<antiroach> how can i install acrobat reader on fiesty fawn? \
* Arwen hates adept, lol
<Arwen> antiroach, apt-get install acroread
<hikaricore> saber_: Your best bet is to add entries in the the /etc/fstab file to mount them automaticlly.
<BluesKaj> yes Arwen, as do i out of necessity to keep abreast of things in windows that my neebie kids rely on me for
<tetrimino> i love it :D but then again, im used to winxp Do'H
<saber_> how and what to add?
<Arwen> damn, I forgot to install a custom libmatroska-dev version before beginning compile...
<Arwen> *swears*
<antiroach> E: Couldn't find package acroread
<Arwen> !repositories | antiroach
<ubotu> antiroach: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
* hikaricore doesn't see Arwen in offtopic.
<hikaricore> :P
<Arwen> hikaricore, I have my personal channel for offtopic :-)
<hikaricore> saber_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<hikaricore> that might help explain fstab for ya
<tetrimino> anyone of you using Kopete?
<BluesKaj> newbie daughter actually ...she just got a divorce from a control freak husband and has finally been able to learn about computing and the internet
<saber_> thanx i will see and come back thankx dude
<tetrimino> i could really use a cheese burger D:
<jrick> does anyone here use Mailody as their email client (let's get a hand's up)
* Arwen uses thunderbird..
<BluesKaj> tetrimino, I used kopete for a while just out of curiosity. It's ok but i still prefer konversation
<tetrimino> okay, but my "problem" is that i dont know how to change my display picture :D
<BluesKaj> the opera browser has a nice embedded irc client ...works well
<BluesKaj> IMers ...really into visuals
<Minataku> Sweet... broke 3000 Gamerscore
<Minataku> 3005, specifically
<hikaricore> in what?
<Minataku> Overall
<Arwen> f***, ATI support in Linux is soo bad..
<hikaricore> They promised to fix it
<hikaricore> I even posted a link to an article about it on UGA
<hikaricore> :)
* hikaricore cheers AMD.
<Arwen> yeah, I'll believe it when I see results..
<Arwen> AMD is dieing, didn't you see their second quarter losses?
<Hench> I'm having some trouble installing Kubuntu; anyone willing to help? :)
<hikaricore> What seems to be the trouble?
<Arwen> !ask | Hench
<ubotu> Hench: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hikaricore> Arwen: money is evil and I don't pay attention to company money
<Arwen> profit/loss is usually a good indicator of how good the company's doing
<Hench> I intend to dual-boot XP on my Dell Inspiron 1505, but when I boot from the Kubuntu CD and select install it just sits there on a blank screen
<Hench> perpetually
<Arwen> which is usually reflective of their product
<Arwen> Hench, have you used the md5sum option to check it for errors?
<Hench> Yep
<Hench> no errors
<Arwen> hmm... how far does it get before it hangs?
<Hench> The Kubuntu logo shows up, and the bouncy status bar displays...bounces for a while, then the screen goes black
<Hench> the screen's still on, just...black
<Hench> and nothing happens
<Arwen> Hench, hmm... did you try the safe graphics option?
<hikaricore> there's an option to start in safe graphical mode
<Hench> Then the CD stops spinning
<hikaricore> lol
<Hench> ah...no, hadn't tried that
<Arwen> Hench, if you tell us what video card you have, that might help
<Hench> Just so I don't waste my time, I've got an ATI Mobility Radeon x1400 in this laptop; is that compatible?
<Arwen> X1xxx series? probably not
<Arwen> not even by the 2d driver
<Hench> :\
<Hench> So should I even bother?
<Arwen> Hench, well, you can install the proprietary driver later
<hikaricore> Ironicly this reflects our ATI discussion.
<Arwen> after setting it up in safe mode
<hikaricore> >.<
<Hench> Arwen: from where?
<Arwen> Hench, we'll get to that later..
<Hench> Heh
<Hench> Alright, I'll try the safe graphics option
<tetrimino> is it possible to install a windows version of q3a on Kubuntu?
<Hench> Thanks
<dad> Hello. What is the network package for Kubuntu?
<Arwen> Hench, don't thank us till you've tried it :-)
<ollie_> hi people
<Arwen> yay, compile finally finished
<Arwen> now I can use my system..
<ollie_> since upgrading to feisty from edgy, ive had problems with my screensaver being very very slow
<Arwen> ollie_, do you use fglrx?
<ollie_> erm,
<ollie_> not to my knowledge
<ollie_> since i dont know what it is
<Arwen> the ati proprietary driver?
<ollie_> nope, nvidia here
<Arwen> hmm.... do you have direct rendering? just a thought
<hikaricore> did you reinstall the binary driver?
<hikaricore> glxinfo | grep rendering
<ollie_> i use their proprietary driver
<ollie_> oh does it need re-installing manually?
<hikaricore> usually it does ^_^
<ollie_> :D
<hikaricore> Personally I recommend using Envy.  But that's jsut me.
<hikaricore> my typing is so dyslexic
<ollie_> i'll just reinstall the binary quickly
<ollie_> thanks guys
<Arwen> hikaricore, ick, no scripts please... they fail hard
<BluesKaj> Envy doesn't work for ATI on fesity ...dunno about nvidia
<hikaricore> it works for nvidia
<Arwen> I dislike those "easy" scripts, they tend to fail... and b0rk stuff when they fail :-\
<Arwen> easier to do things manually
<BluesKaj> ok so half of it works
<hikaricore> eh scripts are one thing, but al pulled off something good wiht envy
<hikaricore> I've very anti automatix/easyubuntu
<BluesKaj> actually Arwen ,envy works great for both ATI and nVidia on edgy
<hikaricore> You try explaining to someone how to install nvidia drivers over the phone sometime.
<hikaricore> and Envy will be your best frined
<hikaricore> ....
* hikaricore smacks I
<Arwen> he's "L" lol
<BluesKaj> don't think Alberts Milone has tried to reconfig envy for ATI on feisty, hence the the "unstable " label.
<hikaricore> it looks like an I
<hikaricore> :P
<BluesKaj> err Alberto
<hikaricore> 1600x1200 res for the lose
<Arwen> 1600x1200 pwns, lol
<Arwen> if the text is too small, just increase your DPI :-)
<hikaricore> yea but I can't tell the difference between an l and and I
<Arwen> just bump up your font size? :-)
<hikaricore> that defeats the purpose
<Arwen> and those are hard to distinguish with some fonts :-\
<hikaricore> 1600x1200 res with size 32 fonts
<Arwen> hikaricore, I guess... food time... be back in 10
<hikaricore> no thanks
<crimsun> like, say, Red Hat's Liberation font
<hikaricore> I love liberation fonts
<crimsun> no distinction between a capital Oh ('O') and a zero ('0')
<hikaricore> I have them on every system l own :)
<crimsun> I hope that's resolved when they release the fully hinted version.
<crimsun> because right, it sucks to use Liberation
* hikaricore falls asleep.
<Arwen> lol
<Arwen> RRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR
<Hench> Alas and alack, still didn't work
<hikaricore> agggghhhhhah
<hikaricore> sorry Arwen scared me
<Arwen> lol
<hikaricore> Your best bet would probably be the minimal cd, and I don't know if it would even be worth it.
<Hench> that makes me sad
<hikaricore> even if you got *ubuntu installed you might not be able to use a gui
<hikaricore> :/
<Hench> :\
<Arwen> well, he could use the VESA driver
<hikaricore> that makes me a sad panda
<Arwen> :-)
<Hench> .....
<seniortaco> loler
<Arwen> it works ok at 800x600, lol
<hikaricore> he could also perfom chemical castration on his eyes
<hikaricore> but I don't think that would be wise either
<Hench> XD
<hikaricore> >.<
<seniortaco> id opt for that 1
<Hench> Too bad I don't have another computer to try it on
<hikaricore> vesa driver means no 3d ect
<Arwen> the funny icon in the tray says I should reboot... but man, that'd be so boring
<Arwen> hikaricore, it's a temporary solution....
<hikaricore> and it will kill your uptime
<seniortaco> and down time
<seniortaco> wait
<seniortaco> ya reverse that defently will up ur down time
<hikaricore> 19:54:35 up 46 days, 3 min,  3 users,  load average: 0.15, 0.03, 0.01
<hikaricore> hehehe
<Hench> Heh, this CD comes with memtest on it
<Hench> cool
<seniortaco> lol
<Hench> XD
<Hench> 46 days? Damn
<seniortaco> lol i havent shut down this computer in a few months
<hikaricore> I still havn't rebooted for the latest kernel fix
<hikaricore> which will fix all my drives being labeled sda
<hikaricore> seniortaco: nice
<seniortaco> sda?... sad drives anonomys?
<Hench> hehe, sad drives
<hikaricore> lol
<hikaricore> yes sad drives
<seniortaco> only thing i can think of that sda could mean
<hikaricore> I can't enable dma on my cdrom/dvd drives
<hikaricore> because of a kernel bug that labels all my /dev/hd* as /dev/sd
<seniortaco> thats a mean bug
<Hench> hahaha
<seniortaco> have u tried raid ? killed all the bugs in this room
<hikaricore> ha ha ha
<hikaricore> omg you said raid like meaning it as a pun
<hikaricore> i get it
<hikaricore> :P
<seniortaco> loler
<seniortaco> im using windows.. how bout that for a bug
<hikaricore> O.o
<seniortaco> lol
<hikaricore> that's more like a worm than a bug
<seniortaco> this is running on a virtual machine
<Hench> Well, now i need to reload all those files I moved to my external :(
<seniortaco> lol
<Hench> And that took so long to do, too
<seniortaco> i solved my compatibility issues by running linux inside of windows
<seniortaco> as crazy as it sounds it workd nicely
<Hench> I can only imagine
<seniortaco> lol
<Hench> 'cuz, ya know, my video card doesn't work with it XD
<seniortaco> i got dual screens so one is always linux and the other side is windows
<hikaricore> So you're running a very nice secure OS, inside of satan's baby?
<hikaricore> hehe
<seniortaco> kinda kool sliding my mouse between os's makes me feel powerful.... or something
<seniortaco> lol
<seniortaco> uve got that rite
<seniortaco> should be vice versa but windows got me first so
<Hench> LOL
<buhuai> hello
<seniortaco> its funny though cause ppl will ask me wat os im using and ill be like depends on wat mode im in
<seniortaco> mood*
<tetrimino> is there anykind of photoshop alternative for linux?
<Hench> Well, I'm gonna go and move back over 30 gigs of data from my external
<seniortaco> gimp
<tetrimino> thanks
<seniortaco> :D
<hikaricore> There are howtos on configuring gimp to be more like PS if you need it.
<seniortaco> only answer i can own!
<seniortaco> answer* lol
<hikaricore> There's also a cmyk plugin in existance
<hikaricore> But I've never used it.
<seniortaco> cmyk?
<shadowhywind> oh i so screwed up! i have completely lost any ability to use sudo.. everytime i try to use sudo nothing happens.. can someone help?
<seniortaco> u know if u take out the k and put an a and re arrange the letters u get... ymca
<hikaricore> seniortaco:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cmyk
<seniortaco> ohhhh
<hikaricore> shadowhywind: I can try, not sure if I'll be of much use.
<tetrimino> btw any of you using XMMS as mp3 player?
<hikaricore> shadowhywind: do you have any other info except nothing happens?
<seniortaco> i dont know wat u guys use but winamp ftw
<shadowhywind> the last thing i did was try to add a user to the root group
* hikaricore smacks seniortaco
<seniortaco> lol
<shadowhywind> hikaricore that was the last thing i did before sudo stopped working
<seniortaco>  its awsome i dont know y u would want to smack me
<tetrimino> yeah winamp for the win, but you can't get winamp for linux? or cant you?
<seniortaco> dont think so but.. i got linux on one screen and windows on the other so i got no problems there
<seniortaco> :D
<buhuai> kde
<hikaricore> audacious is pretty nice for a winamp replacement
<seniortaco> lol
<hikaricore> it can even use winamp 2 skins
<seniortaco> u cant replace winamp
<seniortaco> wait wat?!
<seniortaco> lol
<Minataku> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<Minataku> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<buhuai> jp 
<seniortaco> bj?
<Minataku> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Minataku> Er
<Minataku> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<hikaricore> seniortaco: that's enough
<Minataku> Someone wanna get seniortaco outta here?
<nixternal> Minataku: ?
<Minataku> We've had enough of his trolling idiocy
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<seniortaco> just ask and i shall leave lol
<nixternal> seniortaco: stay on topic or take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Minataku> Thanks, nixternal
<nixternal> no, thank you Minataku
<Minataku> np ^^
<hikaricore> The response to our nonenglish friend was just too much :/
<dewey> good day mates
* Minataku nods
* hikaricore waves
<dewey> okay I have kubuntu on hdb and now it will not boot
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<dewey> grub stops at stage 5
<tetrimino> lol kubuntu is very confusing
<dewey> can I fix that with live cd?
<Minataku> GRUB only has 2 stages
<hikaricore> O.o
<Minataku> Well, 3 if you count 1.5
<tetrimino> i just downloaded Python, but i cant exstract it? wtf
<dewey> well, can I still fix it?
<Minataku> Possibly
<hikaricore> tetrimino: what file format?
<Minataku> Not sure what's wrong to help you, though
<tetrimino> .TGZ
<Minataku> GZipped TAR archive
<tetrimino> okidoki
<Minataku> Extract with "tar xfz blah.tgz"
<hikaricore> tar -xpvf filename
<Minataku> hikaricore's won't work
<Minataku> Use mine
<dewey> hmmm maybe mbr on that hd is messed up?
<tetrimino> again adept manager is very handy ;D
<hikaricore> eh, always works for me, sorry
<Minataku> hikaricore: It's gzipped
<Minataku> It has to be filtered through that first
<hikaricore> ohh
<hikaricore> nevermind
<Minataku> Otherwise tar will just spit out an error
<jujimufu> hey guys, I am on kubuntu ffawn, and every time I try to pair my cellphone to my pc via bluetooth, when I enter the passcode on my cellphone I get a "Connection Failed" message on both devices, instead of getting a window on the PC asking me to type the password I just typed on my cellphone. Any ideas?
<Sanne> tetrimino: why did you download python? You should have it already installed.
<tetrimino> well maybe i have.. but i havent got the hang of Kubuntu yet
<tetrimino> downloaded it yesterday
<tetrimino> normally im a windows guy.. >_<
<tetrimino> btw it said that i have gzip installed ?
<Minataku> Kubuntu doesn't come with gzip? If that's true, I'm gonna have to reevaluate my stance on recommending it again.
<Minataku> !bluetooth | jujimufu
<ubotu> jujimufu: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Minataku> !info gzip
<ubotu> gzip: The GNU compression utility. In component main, is required. Version 1.3.9-2 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Minataku> !info tar
<ubotu> tar: GNU tar. In component main, is required. Version 1.16-2 (feisty), package size 313 kB, installed size 1928 kB
* Minataku nods
<Sanne> tetrimino: python is installed by default. Generally, it's better to first check if a program is available in the ubuntu repositories. Let me give you a link you might want to go over regarding software management.
<Minataku> Just checking
<Dragnslcr> Minataku- gzip is installed by default
<Minataku> Yeah
<Minataku> Dragnslcr: You never know what kind of stupid crap they might pull next, though
<jujimufu> Minataku: thanks
<Minataku> jujimufu: np
<Sanne> tetrimino: this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<Minataku> !info python
<Dragnslcr> True, but gzip is a pretty common utility
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.1-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 137 kB, installed size 600 kB
<tetrimino> thanks
<Minataku> It's not "required", simply "important"
<Minataku> Whatever that means exactly :P
<tetrimino> im gonna study then :D
<tetrimino> see ya some other time
<tetrimino> im sure that ill be back :D
<nosrednaekim> see ya
<Minataku> Sorry, the repository/package management style of *buntu (and Debian) irks me
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: Gentoo's just better eh?
* Minataku nods
<anthony_> Can anyone tell me where I can find the system requirements for kubuntu?
<Minataku> anthony_: On the side of the box
<Minataku> j/k
<Minataku> !requirements
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirements - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> anthony_: I'd say its about 1Ghz, and about 384MB of RAM
<Minataku> Bah
<Minataku> Idiot bot
<anthony_>  a little higher than ubuntu, then.
<Minataku> Nah, same
<Minataku> KDE is decidedly less horrific than GNOME
<Minataku> So probably a bit less, actually
<nosrednaekim> KDE is a bit harder on RAM from what i've seen
<Sanne> tetrimino: have fun :)
<Minataku> Easier on the eyes and nerves, though
<hikaricore> But you don't have to deal with nautilus and gnome-screensaver..
<hikaricore> hehe
<nosrednaekim> haha... true
<anthony_> Minataku, is KDE decidedly less horrific than kfce?
<Minataku> Never used xfce
<anthony_> my bad xfce
<nosrednaekim> to use XFCE you'd have to be a masochist
<Minataku> I use Fluxbox
<jujimufu> I am having problems with bluetooth. I followed the official ubuntu guide, but I still get an error when pairing my cellphone to the pc.
<anthony_> or have an old slow machine.
<jujimufu> Any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> unless you have lacking hardware
<Minataku> I don't want a huge DM nor any sort of heavy WM
* nosrednaekim thinks Minataku is a super masochist
<Minataku> I like my window manager to manage windows... that's about it
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: yeah.. In know.. but don't you miss klipper? I couldn't live without it
<Minataku> No
<nosrednaekim> *I
<Minataku> I never used it, AFAICR
<Minataku> pp pool?
<Minataku> That sounds gross
<Minataku> XD
<anthony_> I just installed xubuntu on an old machine, and I've never used any linux distribution before, so I have no comparision point, but this is definitely lacking in some things.
<nosrednaekim> if you ever used KDE.. you ued kilpper
<Minataku> [20:24:51]  * prxq_ (n=prxq@Ya2ec.y.pppool.de) has joined #kubuntu <<<
<nosrednaekim> what?
<Minataku> Refresh me on what Klipper is, then
<nosrednaekim> anthony_: like what?
<hikaricore> clipboard manager
<hikaricore> just like glipper
<hikaricore> :P
<Minataku> Nope, never used it
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: its a clipboard which can store multiple cuts...
<hikaricore> so you can copy something from one window then paste it even after you close that window
<Minataku> X already has similar functionality
<nosrednaekim> I must say that klipper makes more english sense than glipper
<Minataku> Why would I need an extra program to do that?
<nosrednaekim> and save cuts...
<hikaricore> anthony_: xubuntu is built for lower end machines, that's why it's lacking
<hajhouse> i have a problem with the Printers panel of the KDE System Settings: when i try to add a new printer (using the menu button) the System Settings program becomes unresponsive (i.e., it hangs)
<hikaricore> Minataku: because gnome has no builtin clipboard support
<anthony_> I understood that. Maybe I'll upgrade one of my other machines to kubuntu sometime.
<Minataku> That's the point, X11 has builtin pastebuffers
<Minataku> Two, no less
<chuck__> !dvdrip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdrip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuck__> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nosrednaekim> hajhouse: for how long? it scans for printers and that takes a while
<hikaricore> Minataku: but it fails if you close a window that doesn't support those buffers
<chuck__> !k9copy
<hikaricore> Minataku: IE firefox
<chuck__> blah
* nosrednaekim thinks Minataku is a total masochist
<hajhouse> nosrednaekim: ten minutes or more. eventually a dialog pops up telling me that the program is unresponsive and offering to forcibly terminate it
<nosrednaekim> Internet explorer? don't even say the word! you'll get me viruses by just saying the accursed phrase
<nosrednaekim> hajhouse: ah ok.
<nosrednaekim> hajhouse: did you log into admin mode on the bottom of that screen?
<chuck__> !mencoder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuck__> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<hikaricore> IE = Example
<Minataku> "IE" is best pronounced as a word, and by dragging out the "E" while running away and flailing your arms about
<hajhouse> nosrednaekim: no
<Minataku> ;3
<Minataku> IEEEEEEEEEEEE! *run*
<hajhouse> nosrednaekim: trying that
<Minataku> XD
<chuck__> anyone know what repository mencoder is?
<chuck__> is in8?
<Minataku> !info mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 3473 kB, installed size 8732 kB
<Minataku> !info transcode
<ubotu> transcode: Utility to encode raw video/audio streams. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0.2-0.8ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 2379 kB, installed size 5496 kB
<chuck__> ohhhhh
<Minataku> There's also that, too
<chuck__> Minataku: I need mencoder to install k9copy apparently..... thanks
<nosrednaekim> hikaricore: yea yeah... I know...
<Minataku> chuck__: np
<chuck__> this doesn't make much sense to me. I think I have multiverse enabled, but there's no installation candidate for mencoder. http://pastebin.ca/551917
<chuck__> i have my sources.list in there, and i definitely ran an apt-get update
<hajhouse> nosrednaekim: i do not understand how the administrator mode works. i clicked the 'administrator mode' button, and the printer configuration window was replaced with a window that had no controls, only what looks like a blank text box and some help text on administrator mode
<nosrednaekim> hajhouse: hmm
<hajhouse> nosrednaekim: the distribution is feisty, and the printing system is cups
<nosrednaekim> hajhouse: it doesn't promt you for your password?
<hajhouse> nosrednaekim: no
<nosrednaekim> hajhouse: hmm..
<hikaricore> I've had kcontrol bug out like that on some systems
<hajhouse> nosrednaekim: i think i've found the problem. sudo does not work because it is not suit root
<hikaricore> Never figured out why though
<hajhouse> nosrednaekim: suid i mean
<nosrednaekim> hajhouse: ah ok.
<hajhouse> nosrednaekim: how to fix that is a problem though. :(
<nosrednaekim> hajhouse: sudo doesn't work PERIOD?
<hajhouse> nosrednaekim: correct :(
<Voyage_> is mircrosft sued for using the name vista ?
<hikaricore> that case is going to fall out of the courts
<nosrednaekim> hajhouse: are you in the sudo group?
<hikaricore> no doubt
<Voyage_> is mircrosft sued for using the name vista ?
<imagine> why would they?
<imagine> and why would we care?
<hikaricore> it was on slashdot
<hikaricore> lol
<nosrednaekim> if its on slashdot.... GEEK OUT!
<Voyage_> i saw it today
<Voyage_> i saw the news [#LinuxChat News]  - Microsoft sued over Windows Vista name - A French television presenter has sued Microsoft for "violation of intellectual property". Philippe Gildas accused the software publisher of illegally using the trademark "Vista".
<nosrednaekim> its just patent trolling....
<Voyage_> hmm
<pchilds> Is there a utility for kubuntu that can encrypt individual directaries ?
<hajhouse> nosrednaekim: i'm attempting to boot in single-user mode now
<imagine> yes and everyone sues everyone nowadays, ..you shouldn't use the word Vista anymore unless you have a letter from little Bill that says you can or you'll get sued as well
<Voyage_> :)
* imagine has that letter
<hikaricore> Yea but i copyrighted that letter.
<hikaricore> So blam
<imagine> vista, vista, vista, vista, vista, vista, vista, vista, vista, vista, vista
<imagine> viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssstttttttttttttttttttttttttttttaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pchilds> haha Vista some more. lol
<imagine> hahaha
<buhuai> cao! use vista ?meiyou juewu
<hajhouse> nosrednaekim: i was *not* in the sudo group.
<imagine> buhuai: the hell?
<jujimufu> When I first installed kubuntu, I had managed to pair my cellphone and my pc just fine. But now, I've installed some apps such as gammu, gnome-bluetooth, wammu, bluez-utils and some others (which I don't remember), and although I can see each another, I can't pair them because the code given to the phone says it's wrong (although I am not asked for a code on the PC like I used to be asked when I first installed kubuntu)
<jujimufu> any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> hajhouse: then put yourself in it...
<hajhouse> nosrednaekim: i did. trying the original issue again...
<shadowhywind> is there a way to add a user to the root group?
<HyperCity> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tetrimino> can anyone help me install quake 3?
<tetrimino> i really don't understand how im supposed to do it
<hajhouse> nosrednaekim: a dialog appears that says 'su returned an error'
<hajhouse> nosrednaekim: yet oddly enough adding a printer seems to work now...the wizard starts. sudo had wrong permissions (not suid root) which i fixed
<nosrednaekim> hajhouse: ok.. cool
<kiosk> Anyone good with kmyfirewall?
<antiroach> does anyone know how to remove the 'popouts' that happen when you launch an application in feisty fawn
<nosrednaekim> antiroach: popouts?
<nosrednaekim> whats apps?
<jzilla> whats the commnd to install a .deb -- is it sudo dkpg -i package.deb ?
<antiroach> when i click on any apps in the tray (like firefox) for example for a split second i see a much bigger version of the firefox icon 'pop' out at me
<coreymon77> antiroach: and so?
<coreymon77> antiroach: is that really that big of a deal?
<antiroach> and thats annoying as fuck
<antiroach> :P
<antiroach> i hate all the special effects and stuff in KDE. i disabled all of them
<elbing> hi, a friend of mine without idea about english (:P) has an error with apt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24693/
<elbing> any idea?
<hajhouse> where can you find the list of remebered file associationd and edit it?
<antiroach> hajhouse configure -> konqueror -> file associations
<coreymon77> elbing: what language does you friend speak?
<elbing> spanish
<elbing> we are in #kubuntu-es
<coreymon77> there is a spanish channel
<coreymon77> antiroach: okay, so just disable it all, that should take care of it
<elbing> but nobody (between presents) knows about that glib error
<jujimufu> !obexserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obexserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jujimufu> !search obex
<ubotu> Found:
<elbing> google tells about bug reports and somthing about dektop-utils, but didn't work
<antiroach> coreymon77 there are several places to dispable the special effects. i have not been able to find how/where to disable that 'popout' crap
<hajhouse> antiroach: thanks
<jujimufu> how do I search for a package named obexserver?
<antiroach> jujimufu apt-cache search <name>
<jujimufu> antiroach: what I mean is, I know there is a package named obexserver, because I've seen guides on the internet which say "do apt-get install obexserver", but I can't find it when I do "sudo aptitude search obex".
<antiroach> oh
<antiroach> you probably have to figure out which repository it can be found in. add the repository to sources.list and do apt-get update
<coreymon77> antiroach: my guess is its in the panel options
<antiroach> yeah i looked. i cant find it
<antiroach> jujimufu do a apt-cache search obex
<antiroach> and see if any of those things in there resemble what you want
<antiroach> maybe
<antiroach> libopenobex1 - OBEX protocol library
<antiroach> libopenobex1-dev - OBEX protocol library - development files
<coreymon77> antiroach: enable mouseover effects?
<spruleme> i'm trying to install these drivers http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/build.html , i've tried all the kernel source dirs i can find and this won't let me install to the kernel, whats the path to the kernel with kubuntu?
<antiroach> coreymon77 thats disabled
<antiroach> coreymon77 this behavior also happens when im browsing stuff in konqueror
<antiroach> like when i switch folders and stuff
<coreymon77> antiroach: have you looked throughout the appearance settings?
<antiroach> yep
<antiroach> it has to exist cuz i bet it would drive too many people insane if there was no way to change it heh
<coreymon77> antiroach: not really, most people dont care
<antiroach> um ok
<antiroach> still doesnt help me heh
<coreymon77> antiroach: try this
<antiroach> it didnt do this in edgy nor dapper
<coreymon77> antiroach: settings-keyboard and mouse-mouse-visual feedback on activation
<antiroach> wow
<antiroach> i love you
<antiroach> i would have never even thought to look there.
<coreymon77> antiroach: neiter would i
<coreymon77> antiroach: but i figured that it was worth a shot
<antiroach> and i dont even see how that description means that
<antiroach> but thanks anyways!
<antiroach> err. but anyways thanks!
<coreymon77> antiroach: was that it?
<antiroach> yep
<coreymon77> antiroach: oh
<antiroach> hence the <antiroach> wow
<antiroach> <antiroach> i love you
<antiroach> :)
<coreymon77> oka
<coreymon77> y
<intelikey> why can't you use exclamation point in dubble quoted statements without escaping it ?
<coreymon77> intelikey: what do you mean?
<intelikey> example   : "test !"     or  echo "no !"
<coreymon77> intelikey:  becuse maybe then it doesnt recognize the statement?
<coreymon77> intelikey: i dunno, jsut guessing
<antiroach> cuz ! is a bash shell command
<coreymon77> or that
<crimsun> ! is significant as a builtin to many shells
<intelikey> echo "ERROR: $i returned an error !"
<antiroach> just escape it. problem solved :)
<coreymon77> ya
<coreymon77> sometimes things are the way they are and you jsut have to live with them
<intelikey> coreymon77 not on my box  :)
<intelikey> this is linux.  i'll recompile bash if i have too...  :)
<crimsun> most modern shells have builtins for !, so contextually it's not a literal ! unless escaped.  If you want ! to always work as a literal, you need a pure POSIX sh with no extensions
<crimsun> for instance, dash does this on a Debian-based install
<crimsun> (and Ubuntu by extension)
<intelikey> crimsun hmmm ok.   thanks.
<wers> what's the best app to replace KNetworkManager?
<intelikey> that makes sense in more places than just " ! "    i may look into using dash exclusively  for scripting
<CyberHaw1> hi.. how to login as root in kubuntu
<intelikey> sudo -i
<CyberHaw1> yeah i want to login to kde
<intelikey> no can do without changing some things
<CyberHaw1> how to do that, how to allow GDM permissions
<intelikey> CyberHaw1 edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<intelikey> CyberHaw1 i suppose you have set a root password ?    and let me caution that some things won't work for root.
<CyberHaw1> thanks but the issue is that i have a usb drive
<CyberHaw1> each time i plug it in
<CyberHaw1> i need to su root and then load it maually
<antiroach> you can sudo -s
<intelikey> much easier to write a script and set sudoers to allow it without passwd
<CyberHaw1> hmm...
<antiroach> allow your user to mount
<antiroach> and you should be fine
<CyberHaw1> is their some permission that i can give to the user
<intelikey> must be a thousand ways to clober a cammel, but some of them will get you spitted on...
<antiroach> lol
<CyberHaw1> i don't see a mount group to add
<intelikey> it would be usb  or  disks
<CyberHaw1> i tried disk it does not do any thing
* intelikey wonders >>>  ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/bin/mount * ,/bin/umount *   <<<< why isn't that line in sudoers by default ?
<Arwen> um, because it's insecure?
<intelikey> and yes i can think of several reasons it's unsafe,  almost as   %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<CyberHaw1> time to go bye, thanks for the help intelikey
<CyberHaw1> bye
<intelikey> Arwen it's only unsafe if a malicious user gets ahold of it...  :)
<SillyZ> thinking about moving up the food chain a bit to kubuntu from ubuntu, any specific advantages im going to gain in Kubuntu other than KDE ?
<Arwen> SillyZ, no
<intelikey> better support ?
<intelikey> :)
<SillyZ> hopefully intelikey
<Arwen> in fact, you lose all those custom config tools that are written for Ubuntu
<SillyZ> well a lil better support for the loss of some scripts I think is well worth it
<SillyZ> #ubuntu is bout a nightmare
<intelikey> yeah it really is.   i needs an overflow  and limit set at about 500
<Arwen> ye..
* Arwen cringes at some badly encoded video..
<SillyZ> anyone running on a Dell E-1705 by chance?
<SillyZ> got a philips dvdr/rw drive, can burn but its like the disc is blank after burning
<intelikey> burner not set in dummy mode is it ?
<intelikey> dummy mode does every thing except turn the lazor on.
<intelikey> burner/burning app
<SillyZ> nope
<SillyZ> made sure of that
<antiroach> did you try ejecting and putting the disc back in
<antiroach> after burning
<intelikey> did you look closely at the disk to see if it was burned or no ?
<intelikey> well on cdr
<SillyZ> yup
<SillyZ> cdr's are fine, its only dvd's thats the problem
<SillyZ> and yes, im making sure its set to dvd-5 not dvd-9
<intelikey> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<SillyZ> playing is fine
<SillyZ> burning is the problem
<intelikey> yeah i thought there as a link there about burning
<intelikey> the infonodes don't last long....
<antiroach> what prog do you use to burn
<SillyZ> k ill check it out
<SillyZ> gnomebaker atm
<antiroach> oh. i use k3b :)
<SillyZ> Im still in ubuntu, but I have Kubuntnu downloading now
<antiroach> cool
<timmay> anyone know of a way I can view IE specific webpages in kubuntu?
<intelikey> tell your browser to ident itself as ie ?
<timmay> how?
<intelikey> in the settings  from the dropdown menu
<intelikey> it's kinda browser specific
<intelikey> and i don't use ff
<timmay> ok
<intelikey> doesn't look like very many of the "real help" here right now so you're stuck with us second class citicens
<intelikey> errr crimsun excepted
<intelikey> Daskreech live cd today ?
<WillJitsu> I'm trying to install kubuntu on a HD that already has WinXP. I resize the WinXP partition using Partition Magic and I have 38GB of unallocated space.  When I boot from the kubuntu CD, it loads up, and I hit enter for Install.  It goes through the motions, then gets an error about unable to authenticate the user then xwindows pops up.  Says something about a critical error, I hit OK, then I have a login/pass prompt.  Any ideas what
<Daskreech> intelikey: Every day
<intelikey> WillJitsu bad disk
<SillyZ> did ya md5sum that iso image ya downloaded ?
<SillyZ> sounds like a bad disc
<WillJitsu> hmm...  what's a good md5 checker?
<SillyZ> uhm md5sum filename
<WillJitsu> for windows
<Arwen> WillJitsu, um....
<SillyZ> md5sum-Win32
<Arwen> when you boot the CD, there's an option "check for errors"
<Arwen> and yeah, for Windows, you want "md5sum.exe"
<SillyZ> ya thats it, md5sum.exe
<WillJitsu> 1ad3c003dbcbe27b3265da23b886d047 *kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<WillJitsu> what do i check that against?
<Arwen> WillJitsu, WRONG. you check the files on the CD you burned
<Daskreech> Arwen: What?
<Daskreech> Arwen: he's right
<Arwen> "md5sum -c <drive/mount point>/md5sums.txt"
<Daskreech> Arwen: :-P
<Arwen> Daskreech, no, because checking your ISO file doesn't determine whether or not you misburned it
<Arwen> only if you downloaded a bad file
<Daskreech> Arwen: lets take it one step at a time :)
<WillJitsu> Arwen: well shouldn't I start with whether I downloaded a good file?
<intelikey> anyone know where documentation for dash would be ?
<Daskreech> WillJitsu: What's the name of the ISO fil?
<Daskreech> intelikey: /dev/null ?
<intelikey> Daskreech seems to be   yeah
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: I just pasted it.  kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Arwen> WillJitsu, eh... whatever
<Arwen> intelikey, um, /usr/share/doc/dash ?
<Daskreech> WillJitsu: http://bw.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/MD5SUMS
<Daskreech> man -k
<Daskreech> WillJitsu:  that should help.
<intelikey> Arwen and you have this dir ?
<Arwen> yea
<WillJitsu> well it looks like i downloaded a good file
<intelikey> Arwen mmmm well i don't.   dapper must not have had that yet
<Arwen> dash is part of bash (hint hint)
<jwallingford> ok i have the files from .thunderbird directory that i backed up from a suse distro. I am now on kubuntu and have firefox 1.5. Is there a way to use the backed up email, accounts, and contacts from the v2 dir? I tried this before by just deleating what is in the .mozilla-thunderbird direcotry and putting in the backed up files from the .thunderbird directory. When I did this I could see my mail and accounts however I was
<Daskreech> WillJitsu: when that checks out :) boot up and the first meu will give you an option to check the CD run that and when it fails reburn the Cd try a slower speed maybe or a new brand of CD-r
<jwallingford> getting some odd error which i cant remember off of the top of my head
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: will do. thanks again :)
<Arwen> jwallingford, in english please,,,
<intelikey> Arwen no.  dash not part of bash  i.e. bash docs have a lot that doesn't apply in dash
<Daskreech> jwallingford: you have Tbird 2.0 ?
<Arwen> intelikey, eh, my /usr/share/doc/dash/copyright says it is
<Daskreech> Arwen: a subset of bash doesn't mean part of
<Daskreech> I would guess
<Arwen> hmm
<jwallingford> sorry no i have tbird 1.5 right now. I had tbird 2.0 before
<jwallingford> by .thunderbird directory i have backed up on a dvd is from tbird 2 and im trying to get all of my files back onto tbird 1.5
<Daskreech> Arwen: ha ha that looks like reuse of code. I'll try find out and let you know
<Arwen> jwallingford, copy the actual mail and accounts parts. Don't copy the mail.
<Arwen> Don't copy the extensions*
<Arwen> or the config
<Daskreech> jwallingford: Right You can find a Tbird 2.0 deb and install it
<jwallingford> i have kubuntu 64bit and have been very unsuccessful in getting tbird 2.0 to install :)
<intelikey> crap search on tldp.org   "your search for 'dash' does not match any documentation"
<jwallingford> i wish i could have tbird 2
* intelikey want's a POSIX shell !
* intelikey want's a POSIX shell !
<intelikey> ah  ^  with docs.
<Daskreech> intelikey: I thought the point of dash was that it is posix
<intelikey> catch the last line  there ^
<Daskreech> :-)
* intelikey want's a POSIX shell !  " with docs "
<intelikey> i'd kinda like to have a real sh  if you know what i mean.
<Daskreech> jwallingford: check getdeb.net
<ahmed> guys any way to have a vedio background in ubuntu as in vista ?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<ahmed> ??
<Ace2016> anyone know an app that can send stuf into the tray?
<Ace2016> ahmed: you mean play a video as the wallpaper?
<ahmed> yea
<maddops770> Anyone here using a higher end NVIDIA Card?
<ahmed> Ace2016: ??
<Ace2016> maddops770: define higher end?
<maddops770> 8800GT 320MB
<Daskreech> ahmed: I think that you can do that with any video
<Daskreech> ahmed: With a little command line fu :)
<SillyZ> Nvidia GO-7800 here
<SillyZ> what ya wanna know maddops770 ?
<jwallingford> Daskreech: thunderbird isnt on the getdeb.net site
<Daskreech> jwallingford: Hmm
<jwallingford> http://pastebin.ca/552035  this link will show you the files i have backed up from tbrid 2
<ahmed> Daskreech:  give an example for command line fu
<Ace2016> ahmed: is this what your after?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=350089
<jwallingford> and here is what i have in my .mozilla-thunderbird 1.5 dir
<jwallingford> what do I do with the extra folders?
<jwallingford> do they have anything i need in them?
<ahmed> its a screen saver
<ahmed> well i wana to place a .avi or .wmv or so video as a background
<Daskreech> jwallingford: http://www.computechgroup.com/?p=358
<jwallingford> Daskreech: should i remove firefox 1.5 before I do this?
<Ace2016> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kwrap?content=54046&PHPSESSID=4d59bc04877a951068726973cba5aad7
<Daskreech> jwallingford: are you on Kubuntu?
<Ace2016> ahmed: try that
<jwallingford> yes
<jwallingford> 64bit
<Daskreech> jwallingford: don't think it makes a difference. It might break ubuntu but Kubuntu doesn't have a huge gtk reliance
<ahmed> Ace2016:  thx, dun have kde though
<jwallingford> Daskreech: i dont know. I tried installing tbird 2 before and had a lot of issues.
<jwallingford> but i guess i can try this one
<Ace2016> ;|
<ahmed> Ace2016:  i extracted it and ended with a kmdr file ,, wats that ?
<Ace2016> its for kommander
<Daskreech> jwallingford: Why do you have FF 1.5?
<Daskreech> Feisty comes with 2
<jwallingford> Daskreech: because that is all that is available with
<jwallingford> Daskreech: it does?
<intelikey> yeah why do you have ff ?
<intelikey> oh that wasn't the question was it...
<jwallingford> you mean tb not ff
<jwallingford> whats wrong with ff and tb?
<intelikey> i'm just raz'n ya
<Daskreech> jwallingford: You asked if you shoudl get rid of Firefox 1.5
<jwallingford> and why is it that when i goto adept it doesnt have tb 2 available?
<Daskreech> Feisty comes with FF2
<jwallingford> oh i ment tbird
<Ace2016> xwinwrap -ni -o 0.6 -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- mplayer -wid WID -quiet -loop 0 /home/plun/Desktop/DreamScene/aurora8x6.wmv    yea that seems to be it for running stuff
<Daskreech> jwallingford: Oh then .. sure I think
<jwallingford> i have ff2 i need tb2 :)
<Daskreech> remove dont' purge
<jwallingford> Daskreech: ok i followed dir on http://www.computechgroup.com/?p=358 and when i type thunderbird into konsole i get: bash: thunderbird: command not found
<jwallingford> i followed dir exactly "copy, paste"
<agent> Is there a way to disable sorting of files and folders in Konqueror?
<intelikey> agent sort by dir order ?
<agent> intelikey: Yes and no. Not only by dir, but by file. I would like to not have any sorting done. My goal is to have Konqueror act like the Desktop where unless it is told to otherwise, it does not sort any files or folders and saves their positioning.
<intelikey> agent dir order is "unsorted"  lists in the order they were created
<Ace2016> intelikey: i think he wants the positions of icons saved
<intelikey> you mean un-alined ?
<intelikey> don't know about that...
<agent> Ace2016: That is what I would like.
<agent> intelikey: Yes, un-aligned. Like on the KDE desktop.
<Daskreech> agent: try Gnome
<Ace2016> someone in #kde might know but i don't  think its possible
<intelikey> don't know anything about it agent   never tried.
<Daskreech> Gnome has a spatial desktop
<agent> Daskreech: No thank you. :)
<Daskreech> sounds like you used to use Mac
<agent> Ace2016: Yeah, I do not think it is possible either.
<Daskreech> agent: ask in #kde :-)
<intelikey> agent you could use nautilus for that    wouldn't have to be all of gnome.
<jwallingford> Daskreech: ok how do I undo what was done from http://www.computechgroup.com/?p=358
<jwallingford> its not working
<agent> Daskreech: No. I just wanted to play around with neat file navigation ideas. Sort of like lowfat.
<Daskreech> jwallingford: remove the folder from /opt
<Ace2016> jwallingford: what do you mean its not working do you get an error?
<jwallingford> yes
<Daskreech> agent: install lowfat :-P :)
<jwallingford> Daskreech: bash: thunderbird: command not found
<maddops770> Does anyone hav any experience installing the AMD64 driver for Nvidia for the higher end cards 100.xx.xx
<agent> intelikey: But Konqueror is much more powerful: split windows, embedding, built in 'quicky' terminal, etc.. I was just trying to see if I could expand it further with minimal coding. ;) And yes, I can install lowfat (and have), but that's not the point. If I wanted lowfat I wouldn't have bothered trying to do something somewhat similar in Konqueror. I was hoping it may be easy to add a compositing file preview or something of tha
<agent> No big deal though.
<Daskreech> jwallingford: is it in your path?
<intelikey> agent jucato would be a good one to discuss that with.  unfortunately he's absent without leave
<agent> intelikey: Is jucato a KDE developer?
<Lam_> where does KDE Menu Editor save its entry files? one of my entries refuses to save so i'm going to edit it manually
<jwallingford> Daskreech: its not in /opt
<Daskreech> jwallingford: where did you extract it to?
<intelikey> agent developer yes.  kde specific no.
<jwallingford> I just copied and past the code from that site. I thought it installed it :)
<Daskreech> agent: you should really be trying hit up dolphin :)
<Daskreech> jwallingford: ha ha can you do history | tail 20  then pastebin it?
<intelikey> :)
<jwallingford> haha wow im dumb. forgot to extract
<jwallingford> Daskreech: ok this is the error i get and have been getting when i try to launch thunderbird: /opt/thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh: 424: /opt/thunderbird/thunderbird-bin: not found
<Daskreech> or copy and paste eh? :-)
<agent> Daskreech: Why? Dolphin is a "simplified" file manager. Konqueror is the more "advanced" file manager. Seems like Konqueror is the best bet for such things. Not to mention that it already has more functionality than any other file manager on KDE or GNOME which would make things easier.
<Daskreech> agent: they share code in any case so anything in one will find it's way into he other but dolphin is considered more experimental so I'd advise hitting up devs in #kde4-devel with the idea
<mike_> i have no maximize/minimize buttons in beryl?
<Daskreech> jwallingford: I'm not sure waht you have done so .. I'd say figure out where you extracted it
<jwallingford> i did figure it out its in /opt
<agent> Daskreech: Thank you for the tips!
<Daskreech> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Daskreech> jwallingford: in thunderbird ?
<jwallingford> i extracted all files to /opt/thunderbird
<Daskreech> agent: sure. Hope you get it into testing. I'd hate it but it's bound to attract some Fruits :)
<Daskreech> jwallingford: cool find thunderbird-bin under that
<jwallingford> but when i run thunderbird in konsole i get: /opt/thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh: 424: /opt/thunderbird/thunderbird-bin: not found
<jwallingford> ok
<jwallingford> Daskreech: Ok I see thunderbird-bin
<Daskreech> jwallingford: what is the path to it?
<jwallingford>  opt/thunderbird/thunderbird-bin
<intelikey> ~/opt ?
<Daskreech> jwallingford: opt or /opt ?
<jwallingford>  /opt sorry
<jwallingford> the only thing i see on google about this is written in german or something
<Daskreech> the link I gave you was in English :)
<Daskreech> jwallingford: there is a /opt/thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh I guess ?
<jwallingford> Daskreech: I know. That is how I installed tbird 2... i followed those dir's exactly and now i am getting this error. the only pages on google i could find about this error were in german
<Daskreech> what are you doing to run thunderbird?
<Daskreech> Just typing thunderbird ?
<jwallingford> yes
<jwallingford> should i try and run mozilla-installer-bin? thats in the thunderbird dir
<Daskreech> jwallingford: What happens if you just run thunderbird-bin directly
<Daskreech> hi mike_
<Corpis> does kubuntu have makeinstall?
<Daskreech> !b-e | Corpis
<ubotu> Corpis: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jwallingford> what do i need to do to run thunderbird-bin? if i just type in thunderbird-bin in konsold i get bash: thunderbird-bin: command not found
<Daskreech> jwallingford: use the full path
<jwallingford> i am in the thunderbird dir
<jwallingford> bash: /opt/thunderbird/thunderbird-bin: No such file or directory
<Daskreech> jwallingford: I thought you said there was one there?
<jwallingford> there is :)
<jwallingford> http://rafb.net/p/mjQ80H21.html
<jwallingford> those are all of the files in the /opt/thunderbird dir
<jwallingford>  ls -l
<zach__> Greets, everyone...
<jwallingford> hello
<jwallingford> zach__:
<Daskreech> jwallingford: did you rerun the last three lines from the article after you extracted the tarball?
<zach__> I'm switching the family desktop at my aunt's over to Kubuntu, and I want all the users to have the same settings. Would it be safe to just log into each account and copy the contents of the home folder for the one I already set up into that user's home folder? (Sorry for the stilted wording, not sure how else to put it.)
<jwallingford> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=it&u=http://www.trogu.it/2007/04/25/installare-thunderbird-2-su-ubuntu-704/&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3D/opt/thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh:%2B424:%2B/opt/thunderbird/thunderbird-bin:%2Bnot%2Bfound%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:en-US:official%26hs%3DXiB
<zach__> e.g., Set up everything the way I want it for Zach's account, log into Connor's account, and copy everything from /home/zach/ into /home/connor - Would that cause problems?
<Daskreech> zach__: set the settings that you want in /etc/skel before you start making users
<Daskreech> zach__: all new users get the settings from /etc/skel
<jwallingford> Daskreech: yes i did
<zach__> Daskreech: Not sure if I follow you. So should I just do "sudo cp -R /home/zach/* /etc/skel" and then set up the accounts?
<Daskreech> jwallingford: what do you get if you do a cd /opt/thunderbird ; ./thunderbird
<Daskreech> zach__: do you plan to have an account for you?
<lostchild> Hello! Does anyone have any experience with ISPConfig?
<zach__> Umm... I've already set mostly everything up for Zach
<zach__> But that account's already in place, if that's what you're asking (it's the one that was used during installation)
<jwallingford> ./run-mozilla.sh: 424: ./thunderbird-bin: not found
<lostchild> I could use a hand with a login problem I've run in to, can anyone help?
<Daskreech> zach__: Right. That account is setup the way you want all others to be setup ?
<zach__> Daskreech: Right.
<intelikey> lostchild say it
<lostchild> Thank you!
<Daskreech> zach__: cp -R ~zach/* ~zach/.* /etc/skel
<lostchild> I recently installed ISPConfig, got it and all it's services running. Then I decided I would remove the username prefix.
<intelikey> ????   ~zach  is the name ?
<Daskreech> zach__: though you may want a backup of the default /etc/skel first
<Daskreech> intelikey: that's the impression I got
<zach__> Daskreech: Will do. Thanks a lot, that's a huge help.
<lostchild> So naturally I had to delete the username and recreate it, with that done, I can no longer login at the shell with that user
<Daskreech> zach__: I would say make a backup of /etc/skel first. If you make a huge error somewhere you can always restore that
<jwallingford> Daskreech: give up on me?
<intelikey> zach__ just a note.   ~zach != ~/zach
<lostchild> The machine simply kicks me back to the login prompt. Ubuntu 7.04 Server
<zach__> intelikey: I know. Thanks. :-)
<zach__> Alright, cool. Thanks again, Daskreech. G'nite.
<ciccio> hello!
<intelikey> lostchild grep <username> /etc/passwd
<lostchild> Hmm one sec
<ciccio> Can yuo speack italian
<intelikey> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Daskreech> jwallingford: you have done something wrong :) not sure what.
<ciccio> tanks
<al_> Hi all, I am using VM_ware and I can not remove vmwaretools from my ubuntu
<Daskreech> jwallingford: can you grep thunderbird-bin /opt/thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh
<lostchild> If it lists /bin/false does that indicate that the user has no home directory or shell associated with it?
<intelikey> that indicates the user has no shell
<Daskreech> lostchild: it means the user will be logged out as soon as they login
<intelikey> you login and it runs /bin/false as your shell
<lostchild> Yes, thank you both!
<jwallingford> Daskreech: I dont know how to grep
<intelikey> you can login without a home.  it will failsafe to /  but you can't login without a shell
<Daskreech> jwallingford:grep thunderbird-bin /opt/thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh
<lostchild> I haven't been very successful at finding user management information for Ubuntu
<al_> Hi all, I am using VM_ware and I can not remove vmwaretools from my ubuntu, I did remove it but keeps sayinI still vave installed, any idea where to start digging?
<Daskreech> lostchild: It's the same as Linux in general.
<intelikey> lostchild man useradd    man usermod    man userdel
<jwallingford> Daskreech: when i do that nothing happens
<lostchild> I thought as much, also I'm still learning Linux, most of my experience is with Unix and M$
<Daskreech> jwallingford: then why...
<jwallingford> Daskreech: http://rafb.net/p/oVMXP433.html
<intelikey> lostchild there is a 'groups & users'  GUI as well in kde
<lostchild> Yes, but gui's require resources I cannot spare, and I like the command line.
<al_> Hi all, I am using VM_ware and I can not remove vmwaretools from my ubuntu, I did remove it but keeps sayinI still vave installed, any idea where to start digging?
<al_> Hi all, I am using VM_ware and I can not remove vmwaretools from my ubuntu, I did remove it but keeps saying I still have installed, any idea where to start digging?
<intelikey> lostchild i stand under you.
<Daskreech> al_: how did you install it?
<lostchild> Thank you that worked! Mostly I needed a sounding board and the users in the #Ubuntu room were not very helpful.
<al_> rpm
<Daskreech> al_: eh?
<al_> rpm converted
<al_> with alien
<rodrigo_> hello
<rodrigo_> does anybody
<Dr_willis> Hmm. vmware tools is a package you install on the OS in the virtual machine isent it?
<intelikey> Mem usage: 33/250 MB (13%)      running audacity in blackbox digitizing casett tape to .ogg audio    as we speak....
<Daskreech> al_: what does which vmware say ?
<rodrigo_> can help me installing cinerela
<lostchild> intelikey: Do you have much experience with email servers?
<rodrigo_> Im a newby in linux
<Dr_willis> there was no need to use the rpm package either I belive they got debs
<Daskreech> !cinelera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cinelera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rodrigo_> I need some to guide me to the process of installation
<Daskreech> rodrigo_: can you join #ubuntustudio ?
<al_> yep, I am using ubuntu on a vmware machine, I installed the vmware tools but did not work so I want to completelly remove it
<rodrigo_> daskreech that's for media?
<intelikey> lostchild no.  sorry.   i did kinda set one up one time with fetchmail and sendmail  but that was just a learing exp.   nothing more.
<lostchild> Or you Daskreech?
<rodrigo_> useres
<Dr_willis> al_,  odd. ive had it work befor for me.
<wsjunior> what's the reason that kubuntu comes with openoffice installed by default instead koffice?
<Dr_willis> al_,  but i did use the debs
<Daskreech> rodrigo_: No they are an Ubuntu derivative who have extensive cinelera experience
<Daskreech> lostchild: sorry?
<rodrigo_> ok thanks daskreech
<rodrigo_> !
<Daskreech> wsjunior: we are moving to a koffice by default
<intelikey> Daskreech he asked about mailserver exp.
<lostchild> No problem, I was just wondering.
<lostchild> brb
<Daskreech> Soon as it catches up some more with Oo.o for compatibilty
<Daskreech> !email
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<al_> ok, let me explain a little more. I had only one rpm so I used alien to conver it to deb... the I installed the deb and failed
<Daskreech> Dumb bot
<Daskreech> al_: vmware is on the servers
<Daskreech> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Dr_willis> al_,  last i looked. I used the vmware 'install vmware tools' feature and it mounted a cd image that had the deb packages.
<wsjunior> Daskreech: U mean .doc support?!
<rodrigo_> also any one can help me to install my Lexmark
<rodrigo_> scanner printer?
<Dr_willis> I dont use alien, so cant help ya with alien-removeable-packages issues. sorry
<Daskreech> al_: and if you add the commercial repos then you get more stuff I think
<Daskreech> wsjunior: I'm not sure I got the feeling it was overall support
<Dr_willis> Daskreech,  hes installing the vmware tools on a ubuntu install inside a vmware session. :) is what i think hes doing.
<Daskreech> wsjunior: for example kexi has much better .mdb support so it's installed by default
<Daskreech> Dr_willis: ah that's out of my scope
<al_> ok, I'll give a try to the links.
<al_> yeap I know I screw it up lol, I just want to fix the mess... thanks for the help ya all
<intelikey> "the only way people should ever run linux is inside a vertual machine in windows"
<al_> yep, that is what i have a windows runing vmware to get rid of windows :-(
<al_> I can not remove windows on this very one machine ... thanks again
<el> hello
<Daskreech> al_: Sorry I couldn't help
<Daskreech> jwallingford: What directory are you in?
<K-Ryan> Has anyone downloaded falconseye?
* Daskreech holds up his hand ... kinda
<K-Ryan> It's a nethack clone with a GI, it lags for some reason though.
<K-Ryan> Any thoughts?
<K-Ryan> And it skips right to Pick a role
<Daskreech> K-Ryan: I grabbed it when it just came out like a year and half ago or something
<K-Ryan> Never mind, it's running smooth now >.>
<K-Ryan> I played the Windows version way back
<K-Ryan> And found it in the repos the other day
<K-Ryan> Usually I'm not into rogue likes just because of the difficulty, but with a GI it's easier
<K-Ryan> Except for DOOM The Rogue-Like
<K-Ryan> That's fun =)
<K-Ryan> Nice and simple...
<K-Ryan> And now it's lagging again -.-
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> may want to do some metrics to see what's being eaten up
<K-Ryan> Hmm?
<Daskreech> K-Ryan: watch the system guard and see if Memory or CPU or Disk spikes when it lags
<K-Ryan> Well the thing is, only the app lags
<K-Ryan> Everything else runs fine
<K-Ryan> Like Konversation while chatting
<K-Ryan> Or Amarok playing music
<K-Ryan> Of course with the except of Konversation I turned it all off
<K-Ryan> But still, *shrug*
<K-Ryan> I think it's the music
<Daskreech> K-Ryan: Yeah LInux is really cool when it comes to stuff lilke that
<K-Ryan> How do I turn it off?
<K-Ryan> As in, what would I tack onto "falconseye" to disable sound, if you know.
<K-Ryan> Can't find an ingame option to turn it off
<Daskreech> K-Ryan: read the man page on it
<K-Ryan> =(
<mattrperry> I have a couple of questions that I'm hoping someone can direct me on...
<K-Ryan> Ask away
<lostchild> Does anyone have any experience with ISPConfig and postfix?
<lostchild> matperry: shoot
<lostchild> mattperry* sorry
<Daskreech> lostchild: if you apt-get postfix it should be good to go as long as you have a proper setup hostname
<mattrperry> can someone point me in the right direction as to how to find out how to make sure that adept update runs at startup when using beryl/kubuntu?
<Daskreech> mattrperry: startup of the computer or on login ?
<mattrperry> login
<jwallingford> Daskreech: /opt/thunderbird
<Daskreech> !autostart | mattrperry
<ubotu> mattrperry: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Daskreech> jwallingford: what does ./thunderbird do ?
<artabrahao>  what is the mc packag name?
<intelikey> mc
<Dr_willis> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<lostchild> Daskreech right, I have it setup. When I removed the prefix from the ISPConfig settings I had to recreate my user. That was what cause my user problems. Now I can't send recieve email to that address. The server returns "Relay access denied", it was working.
<artabrahao> when I type apt-get install mc dont find the package
<Daskreech> artabrahao: you probably don't have universe
<intelikey> konsole: mc    doesn't start it ?
<intelikey> oh apt doesn't find it...   duh.
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jwallingford> Daskreech:  ./run-mozilla.sh: 424: ./thunderbird-bin: not found
<artabrahao> its a fresh install, maybe repositort
<K-Ryan> Daskreech: Homepage has nothing on it =(
<Daskreech> K-Ryan: home page ?
<K-Ryan> Of Falconseye
<Daskreech> jwallingford: and ./run-mozilla.sh
<Daskreech> K-Ryan: look at the man
<lostchild> SIlly question, what's the command to display name server list?
<K-Ryan> What?
<Daskreech> K-Ryan: open konqueror and type man:/falconseye
<mattrperry> ubotu, I am still a little green on all this...is there a list of commands somewhere that I can follow to setup the updater to auto check for updates at login etc?
<K-Ryan> Ah!
<Daskreech> mattrperry: adept_updater does that by default
<K-Ryan> mattrperry: Ubotu is the information bot
<Daskreech> mattrperry: Do you see an orange box with a Exclamation mark in the system tray ?
<mattrperry> no
<intelikey> Daskreech remember "beryl" there
<mattrperry> I used to before I installed beryl
<Daskreech> intelikey: that kills kicker ?
<intelikey> Daskreech idk.
<mattrperry> now that I installed beryl it doesn't come up anymore
<Daskreech> mattrperry: ah that would be a problem :)
<artabrahao> Why in a new installation I cant connectu via putty?
<jwallingford> Daskreech: run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute .
<intelikey> artabrahao kdm not listening.
<Daskreech> jwallingford: and ./thunderbird-bin
<Daskreech> artabrahao: install openssh
<rodrigo> hi there
<Daskreech> mattrperry: in autostart you can run adept_updater if you want a GUI prompt
<intelikey> ssh is a metapackage that will install openssh-server and openssh-client
<rodrigo> kaskreech
<rodrigo> can you tell me how do I get into the root
<rodrigo> in the console?
<rodrigo> Im a newby in Linux
<rodrigo> I want to install a program
<intelikey> sudo -i
* purpleposeidon slaps konqueror up and down the floor for not assigning backspace as a shortcut for going back by default
<intelikey> !root | rodrigo
<ubotu> rodrigo: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Daskreech> rodrigo: you don't need to be root to install a program most of the time
<Daskreech> rodrigo: which program ?
<jwallingford> Daskreech: bash: ./thunderbird-bin: No such file or directory
<Daskreech> purpleposeidon: what's wrong with alt+left ?
<rodrigo> daskreech cinelerra
<intelikey> who edited that infonode ?
<Daskreech> jwallingford: it is there though?
<purpleposeidon> Daskreech: unspoken standards
<intelikey> purpleposeidon khotkeys
<mattrperry> where is autostart?
<Daskreech> rodrigo: right
<purpleposeidon> alt-s h
<purpleposeidon> alt-s hback
<intelikey> !autostart | mattrperry
<ubotu> mattrperry: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<artabrahao> <Daskreech> tks
<Daskreech> mattrperry: did you read what ubotu said?
<Daskreech>  oh :)
<mattrperry> yes but I don't understand it
<rodrigo> daskreech you are the first person who send me understandable info about kubuntu
<ira> can some one tell me why my printer will only print in monochrom after selecting the correct printer in Kubunbtu ?
<ira> I am using cups
<Daskreech> mattrperry: in the Folder ~/.kde/Autostart you can make a link to adept_update
<Daskreech> +r
<Dr_willis> check the printer settings. I noticed that some times they pick odd defaults.
<rodrigo> daskreech: so how can I use sudo for installing the program?
<Daskreech> rodrigo: Hopefully i was the first person to talk to you
<Daskreech> rodrigo: you spoke to #ubuntustudio already ?
<rodrigo> daskreech: not really lol
<rodrigo> yep nobody is out there
<Daskreech> blast
<jwallingford_> sorry Daskreech my wireless was interupted there for a sec.
<Daskreech> how do you have cinelerra ?
<rodrigo> and cause Im just a recent linuxer I don't have too much linux
<rodrigo> culture
<ira> Thank you my printer is selected correctly
<jwallingford_> yes the thunderbird-bin is in the thunderbird dir
<Daskreech> rodrigo: how did you get it? from the website ?
<Daskreech> jwallingford_: It's there though isn't it?
<ira> Dr_willis any other ideas?
<jwallingford_> Daskreech: yes it is
<Daskreech> jwallingford_: That's really wrong
<rodrigo> daskreech: from the website
<Daskreech> jwallingford_: who are you logged in as?
<rodrigo> daskreech I found some installation website
<Daskreech> rodrigo: ok well then type sudo -i
<Daskreech> it will ask for a password. It wants your password
<rodrigo> daskreech: where in the console?
<Daskreech> rodrigo: affter that you can just follow the site
<Daskreech> rodrigo: yes
<rodrigo> daskreech: thanks
<rodrigo> daskreech: Hope it works
<jwallingford_> Daskreech: username is jwallingford
<Daskreech> rodrigo: as do I
<ira> any ohter cups ideas?
<Daskreech> jwallingford_: all the files are owned by root.
<WillJitsu> my installation of kubuntu locked up at 51%.  I had to restart the computer.  I was installing on the same HD that I have windows xp installed.  Now the computer won't boot.  Is there any way to get back into Windows now?
<Daskreech> It shouldn't make a stirstick of difference
<Daskreech> but ...
<jwallingford_> ok so i need to do sudo thunderbird?
<ira> I went to #cups but they werent home
<jwallingford_> same error
<Daskreech> WillJitsu: Yeah You have a windows Cd ?
<intelikey> shoot.  audacity doesn't delete it's temp files when you close them and it just used 100% of my hd
<Babble> newbie question, sorta: should I be worried that the installer dialog in the 7.04 installer isn't giving me a progress bar?
<Daskreech> jwallingford_: no you shouldn't have to
<Babble> (it does seem to be copying/installing)
<intelikey> that means the last 45minutes of recording will have to be redone.
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: yeah I do.  I tried fixmbr and fixboot. neither fixed it
<ira> Babble give it 20 min
<Daskreech> WillJitsu: hmm.
<Babble> ira: thanks :)
<ira> ok no one on the cups problem?
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: please don't tell me I'm screwed :)
<jwallingford_> Daskreech: i dont care if i have to use kmail i just want my old emails, settings, and contacts :)
<rodrigo_> daskreech: it didnt' work: Couldn't find package cinelerra
<Daskreech> WillJitsu: I doubt you are we just need to figure out how much damage has been done
<rodrigo_> daskreech I downloaded the  program and I have it in my pc
<Daskreech> rodrigo_: what did you type
<ira> I think if you get throught the kubuntu install grub will fix it
<rodrigo_> daskreech: http://cvs.cinelerra.org/docs/split_manual_en/cinelerra_cv_manual_en_2.html#SEC18
<rodrigo_> what says in there
<Daskreech> jwallingford_: how soon do you need them?
<rodrigo_> daskreech:  in how to install it in ubuntu
<rodrigo_> with the console
<Daskreech> rodrigo_: you are 64 bit?
<rodrigo_> ah how I miss the windows setups!
<ira> whats the key comment to wite the name for you here?
<rodrigo_> no I think Im 32 bits
<rodrigo_> processor
<Daskreech> rodrigo_: ok and you are in feisty?
<Daskreech> Hi Jucato :)
<rodrigo_> I'm not really shure what is feisty but when I use the add remove programs thing it always says that feisty thing
<Daskreech> agent wanted to talk to you
<jwallingford_> Daskreech: i would like them right now :)
<Daskreech> rodrigo_: ah ok :)
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: I just replied a repair installation and it went through the whole thing, rebooted, and that same boot error is coming up :(
<Daskreech> rodrigo_: can you tell me the name of the cinelera file that you have?
<rodrigo_> sure
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: no idea why I typed "replied"... I meant "ran"
<Jucato> Daskreech: hm?
<ira> Willjitsu can you try reinstalling Kubiuntu
<Daskreech> WillJitsu: You ran a repair install? how did you do that?
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: from the win xp cd
<ira> Daskreech you can do that via the cd
<Daskreech> Jucato: soon talk to you I'm putting out fires :)
<rodrigo_> daskreech: sure is  cinelerra-2.1-src.tar.bz2
<Daskreech> !info cinelerra
<ubotu> Package cinelerra does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<WillJitsu> ira: I can try, but I doubt it's gonna work.  I think it might be a bad cd or something
<Jucato> Daskreech: hm.. ok...
<Daskreech> !find cinelerra
<Jucato> I might not be available for the next hour or so
<ira> the issue is the MBR for Willjitsu
<rodrigo_> daskreech: I feel like in the kinder garden drawing happy suns whit linux
<ubotu> Package/file cinelerra does not exist in feisty
<rodrigo_> daskreech: lol
<Daskreech> rodrigo_: ok just doing some quick checks
<ira> can you get to the command line in xp?
<rodrigo_> daskreech: thanks
<Daskreech> ira: he can't boot is the issue so I would guess no :)
<WillJitsu> ira: only the recovery console from the boot cd
<Daskreech> WillJitsu: you are on the live Cd now?
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: no I'm on a separate winxp computer
<ira> ok from the command line "fixboot"
<WillJitsu> ira: I tried both fixboot and fixmbr
<WillJitsu> ira: neither worked
<Daskreech> WillJitsu: Ok what did they return? no errors?
<ira> i think that works like the old fdisk /MBR
<rodrigo_> daskreech: do you know any chanell related to printers?
<ira> cups
<Daskreech> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<rodrigo_> daskreech; and scaner
<Daskreech> #cups probably
<ira> no one is home in #cups
<intelikey> sane for scanners
<WillJitsu> ira: no errors, says it was written correctly
<ira> there is one more command let me look it up
<rodrigo_> thanks
<WillJitsu> ira: I think you're thinking of FIXMBR.  I tried it too :(
<Daskreech> rodrigo_: what kind of computer do you have? Intel Amd?
<Daskreech> WillJitsu: what error do you get?
<ira> kixmbr is the other command
<ira> sorry fixmbr
<Daskreech> fixboot I think
<ira> at the end of the jibberish say "y"
<rodrigo_> daskreech an amd
<rodrigo_> daskreech sempron
<ira> how do i shortcut a name here?
<ira> then i think your back to reinstall of xp
<ira> sorry linux
<intelikey> WillJitsu could also go ahead and install grub
<ira> pe builder can help you with xp
<ira> I agree grub is the key
<Daskreech> rodrigo_: in the console type sudo echo deb http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/dapper/cinelerra/athlonxp/ ./ >> /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cinelerra
<Daskreech> rodrigo_: wait
<rodrigo_> I believe there is no drivers in linux
<jwallingford_> Daskreech: would that be possiable?
<Daskreech> rodrigo_: in the console type sudo echo 'deb http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/dapper/cinelerra/athlonxp/ ./' >> /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cinelerra
<WillJitsu> ira: I'm loading up the Ultimate Boot CD right now to see if there's something I can use
<WillJitsu> there's a program called mbrfix, but there's several options
<Daskreech> ira: shortcut a name ?
<Daskreech> !tab | ira
<ubotu> ira: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<intelikey> WillJitsu also testdisk  in the live CD
<ira> thanks
<mariano> hi there
<jwallingford_> Daskreech: ok i am going to remove thunderbird from /opt and im going to install thunderbird using adep i guess
<ira> Daskreech: yea!
<mariano> nice to meet you guys
<Daskreech> intelikey: that can look at boot errors?
<ira> WillJitsu: googel the command
<Daskreech> jwallingford_: I'd remove the thunderbid folder and then try reextract it
<intelikey> multiple avanues for the removal of the felion epdurmas
<ira> WillJitsu: google mbrfix
<ira> ok last chance any cups guys?
<jwallingford_> Daskreech: ok
<ira> an some one tell me why my printer will only print in monochrom after selecting the correct printer in Kubunbtu ?
<rodrigo_> daskreech it didnt' work
<Daskreech> ira: #cups is dead?
<Dr_willis> i have fuound the cups web interface to have more options then the kde or gnome cups interfaces
<Daskreech> rodrigo_: what did it say ?
<rodrigo_> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<rodrigo_> rodrigo@rodrigo-desktop:~$
<intelikey> ira no.    but have you tried   browser  127.0.0.1:631   ?
<Daskreech> rodrigo_: the line you put in started with sudo echo ?
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_willis
<intelikey> Daskreech can't sudo the echo    echo 'blah' | sudo tee -a file
<Dr_willis> howdies
<Daskreech> intelikey: ahhh
<ira> intelikey: nice says controlled by printout mode
<intelikey> redirrects and pipes are owned by the console not the user.  the user owns the console and sudo affects the command not the console.
<ira> but what ever i print is B&W
<Daskreech> rodrigo_: in the console type echo 'deb http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/dapper/cinelerra/athlonxp/ ./' | sudo tee -a  /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cinelerra
<Daskreech> intelikey: and echo is a builtin
<Daskreech> which can be overridden ..
<intelikey> Daskreech yes but also a command  file /bin/echo
<Daskreech> intelikey: unlike stupid cd :-P
<jwallingford_> Daskreech: ok followed directions same as before on website and still get same error
<ira> damn cups page is still B&W
<jwallingford_> Daskreech: this is the same error i have been getting, even after reformat and reinstall
<intelikey> well one could /bin/dash cd path   i guess and get something that wasn't built into bash   ???
<rodrigo> daskreech: are you there
<rodrigo> ??
<intelikey> ira sorry.   i really know nothing about printers/cupsys
<Daskreech> jwallingford_: ok .. install tb 1.5 there should be a tb 2 deb by next week
<Daskreech> rodrigo: Noo shhhhhhhh :)
<ira> well i liked the web page
<rodrigo> daskreech
<rodrigo> sorry
<Daskreech> rodrigo: Sup?
<rodrigo> my electricity suplier had gone for a long
<rodrigo> daskreech
<ira> ok thanks all i iwll try #cups maybe they will be home tomorrow
<intelikey> ira that's the default cupsys way to admin cups
<WillJitsu> ira: ok mbrfix.exe is definitely not working.  when I list the partitions, I see my windows partition, plus 2 linux ones.  do you think the problem has to do with it seeing those linux partitions?  i.e. if I deleted them would it fix the windows one?
<Daskreech> yes?
<Daskreech> rodrigo: want the command again ?
<rodrigo> daskreech it didn't work
<rodrigo> please
<ira> WillJitsu: no
<Daskreech> rodrigo_: in the console type echo 'deb http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/dapper/cinelerra/athlonxp/ ./' | sudo tee -a  /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cinelerra
<Dr_willis> WillJitsu,  i doubt that.
<rodrigo> daskreech all at the same time?
<Daskreech> rodrigo: yes
<rodrigo> daskreech: just copy paste?
<ira> WillJitsu: can you try reinsalling Kubuntu?
<WillJitsu> ira: yeah lemme give it a try
<Daskreech> rodrigo: yes from echo to the end
<intelikey> WillJitsu not a chance.  but hey it's worth trying  cause if you reinstall linux it will redo all that anyway....
<rodrigo> daskreech: Ok I'm doing ith
<rodrigo> it
<ira> WillJitsu: I think grub wiill fix that at the end
<Daskreech> WillJitsu: if that computer has net you acn talk to us from there
<jwallingford_> Daskreech: alright thank you
<Daskreech> ira: don't see how :)
<Daskreech> jwallingford_: if you hang out here a few times a week I'll shout at you when it comes out
<ira> becase grub sets up a bootloader for xp
<Daskreech> !info mozilla-thunderbird gutsy
<jwallingford_> Daskreech: alright thank you so much for your help
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Transition package for mozilla-thunderbird rename. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.4~rc1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 57 kB, installed size 104 kB
<intelikey> Daskreech if the problem is MBR related it prolly will if the problem is boot sector of the partition it wont.
<ira> and bypasses the mbr boot
<WillJitsu> ira: yeah grub probably would fix it at the end, but I haven't been able to get that far.  it locked up at 51% last time which is why I'm here :)
<Daskreech> ira: yeah but if Windows can't boot that doesn't make a difference
<Daskreech> jwallingford_: unless you want to be crazy and get the Gutsy package >_<
<intelikey> if the problem is that stupido M$ crap of a system restore partition.....
<rodrigo> daskreech: echo 'deb http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/dapper/cinelerra/athlonxp/ ./' | sudo tee -a  /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cinelerra
<Daskreech> WillJitsu: run the Cd check first to make sure
<ira> Daskreech: my reasoning it that grub will asitane control of the boot secor
<Daskreech> rodrigo: yes
<rodrigo> daskreech: its says that the packages are broken
<artabrahao> what it the command to descopact with tar keepping the directory estructure?
<rodrigo> Oh this linux thing must be only for shaolin monks
<ira> and.. it has worked fo ,e :-)
<intelikey> ooooo   lsb_release
<ira> rodrigo: take the Linux from my hand
<rodrigo> ira; lol
<darwin81> Does anyone know if Ktorrent supports multi-tracker torrents?
<rodrigo> packages sudos roots
<ira> <uses azureus
<rodrigo> I'm just your setup.exe regular guy you know!
<ira> <uses any thing
<Daskreech> rodrigo: I was hoping that wouldn't happen. Cinelerra is a strange duck
<Dr_willis>  Cinelerra IS a strange duck!  i agree
<intelikey> odd duck out !
<ira> Daskreech: I am afrade to pose this but is in in automatix?
<Daskreech> rodrigo: Most packages in Ubuntu are easier than that even
<Minataku> Thunderstorm >.<
<rodrigo> daskreech: never mind you have been very well intended
<Daskreech> ira: it is?
<ira> no but there is a good chance it is
<ira> I dont know
<Daskreech> rodrigo: Is that the main reason that you are using ubuntu ?
<rodrigo> daskreech: is an ethical reason
<rodrigo> I live in mexico
<ira> <will look in automatix
<rodrigo> must  of the Pc' users had pirate software
<Minataku> Viva Revolucion! Viva Linux!
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> !automatix | ira
<ubotu> ira: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<rodrigo> so I migrate to Linux for using freeware
<Minataku> !worksforme | !ira
<ubotu> !ira: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Minataku> Close enough
<Minataku> lol
<rodrigo> but also the license are very expensive
<Minataku> rodrigo: Indeed
<Daskreech> rodrigo: No I meant is cinelerra important to you?
<rodrigo> aaaah
<darwin81> I've never had any problems with Automatix
<intelikey> 11 cheers for FOSS
<Minataku> !worksforme | darwin81
<ubotu> darwin81: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ira> I never mention it
<rodrigo> well it's my second priority
<intelikey> oh sorry   11_2 cheers   :)
<Daskreech> rodrigo: First is not pirating ?
<rodrigo> lol
<rodrigo> well Kind of
<Daskreech> Well congrats :)
<Minataku> Automatix2 has caused far too many problems for far too many people to be considered a valid choice
<rodrigo> Im an graphic designer
<Dr_willis> i agree with Minataku
<ira> < can not look a the unmentionable cant stop adept notifier
<Daskreech> rodrigo: If Cinelerra is important then try ubuntustudio
<Daskreech> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<Daskreech> It comes with Cinelerra as I understand
<intelikey> well   i got all of one concert digitized finnally  only two to go...
<Daskreech> they worked really hard to get it in. As i said it's a strange duck
<ira> <uses protools and sound forge (ducking)
<rodrigo> to be quite honest
<rodrigo> the software that can be downloades
<rodrigo> is not as good as premmiere
<Daskreech> rodrigo: Cinelerra is very good though :)
<ira> audiocity?
<rodrigo> it says so in wikipedia
<rodrigo> that's why I wanted to install it
<Daskreech> they have some license issues as well as strange build practices so .. it's harder than most
<Dr_willis> so it has to be true! :0
<Dr_willis> night all
<ira> rodrigo: audiocity?
<intelikey> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2032 kB, installed size 6016 kB
<rodrigo> my first priority is running my scaner printer
<rodrigo> for scanning my draws
<rodrigo> but if I can't install a program now install a scaner printer
<rodrigo> !!!
* intelikey scanned his draws once, but doesn't want to talk about it....
<ira> <wars dr dentons
<ira> knight all
<intelikey> nite ira
<rodrigo> ira; I also try to install
<rodrigo> ardour
<rodrigo> ira: ardour but it has a problem with the jack thing
<intelikey> man ira went already...
<rodrigo> douh!
<rodrigo> well the only program that had work for my need is the gimp!
<rodrigo> needs}
<david_> heyz
<david_> anyone here know how to install java?
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<david_> i think i have it installed but any java applet, like frostwire just has white
<intelikey> da' bot does
<david_> lolz i guess so
<rodrigo> hey daskreech
<rodrigo> I must go now
<rodrigo> Im begining to think instead I learn this I save money and buy me a Mac
<rodrigo> lol!
<Daskreech> rodrigo: ok hopefully this will get sorted out soon
<intelikey> rodrigo ok. you go now.  you come back soon.  ok
<rodrigo> Daksreech: thanks for your help man take care
<Daskreech> rodrigo: I think that there is an easier way to install cinelerra I'll look
<Daskreech> rodrigo: !!
<intelikey> 11 cheers for Daskreech !
<Daskreech> rodrigo: can you press alt+f2 then type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> you put out all the fires in the channel....
<Daskreech> Well actually 4 of them still aren't out
<intelikey> well you watered them down at least  :)
<intelikey> ok just 10 cheers then.
<Daskreech> Ira still can't print in colour rodrigo still can't scan (though I haven't looked at that) WillJitsu still isn't booting (as far as I know) and jwallingford is Tb less
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> rodrigo: Hello? I found the easier way
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: still working on it :)
<Daskreech> :-)
<intelikey> WillJitsu what os do you have running there ?   is it a linux live cd  ?
<Daskreech> Windows
<WillJitsu> intelikey: I'm on a winxp box right now.  I'm currently installing kubuntu from the live cd
<intelikey> WillJitsu same box ?
<WillJitsu> intelikey: nope
<rodrigo> daskreech: sorry friend I went where the king goes alone
<intelikey> k then the "box in question"  is running a live linux    correct ?
<rodrigo> ok so what I must do?
<Daskreech> rodrigo: can you press alt+f2 then type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<WillJitsu> intelikeyl: yes it is
<intelikey> WillJitsu and you are in the install process ?
<WillJitsu> intelikey: yes
<intelikey> WillJitsu k.   i won't interrupt that.
<rodrigo> daskreech
<rodrigo> I'm in there!
<intelikey> WillJitsu if it hangs again "we hope it doesn't" then buzz me.
<rodrigo> daskreech source list
<Daskreech> rodrigo: ok what does the bottom line say ?
<rodrigo> sorry Im not very good english speaker  bottom means the top
<rodrigo> or the lasst one (down)
<Daskreech> rodrigo: yes
<intelikey> down
<rodrigo> hehe ok
<rodrigo> http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/dapper/cinelerra/athlonxp/ ./
<intelikey> should start with     deb
<Daskreech> rodrigo: change the word dapper there to feisty
<Daskreech> rodrigo: Yes is the first thing deb ?
<rodrigo> ok
<rodrigo> daskreech: done
<rodrigo> now what should I do?
<Daskreech> rodrigo: it starts with the word deb ?
<rodrigo> I also miss my spanish english dictionary
<rodrigo> of encarta
<Daskreech>   deb http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/feisty/cinelerra/athlonxp/ ./
<intelikey> deb http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/feisty/cenelerra/athlonxp/ ./
<Daskreech> That's what it says ?
<rodrigo> the bottom line?
<Daskreech> yes
<rodrigo> yes
<Daskreech> Ok
<Daskreech> save it
<intelikey> all one line      ^
<rodrigo> I change the world
<intelikey> all one line                     ^
<rodrigo> in file
<rodrigo> ?
<rodrigo> menu?
<Daskreech> rodrigo: in the terminal type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cinelerra
<Daskreech> rodrigo: Ctrl+S
<mtv> what is the command to find out the kernel?
<rodrigo> wow
<Daskreech> :-)
<rodrigo> man doing all of this is magic for me
<rodrigo> ok
<intelikey> mtv uname
<intelikey> mtv uname -a
<mtv> yep, just thought of it.  Memory lapse
<mtv> thank you
<intelikey> for all info  -r for release
<Daskreech> rodrigo: there is an easier GUI way but I'll try to avoid that since you are not an english speaker
<joshua__> hi
<rodrigo> yep
<rodrigo> If I have a dictionary it encrase my english skills a lot
<rodrigo> I'll search a dictionary
<rodrigo> in the apt program
<Minataku> Linux Piyoko 2.6.20-Pyocola-i686 #1 PREEMPT Wed Feb 14 22:42:51 EST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Minataku> My uname -a output :D
<intelikey> stardict
<joshua__> i'm having some issues
<rodrigo> nable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<rodrigo> rodrigo@rodrigo-desktop:~$
<rodrigo> hey daskreed
<rodrigo> to be honest
<rodrigo> I'm done with cinellera
<rodrigo> maybe you can help me with another thing more important
<rodrigo> by now
<rodrigo> is about my printer/scanner
<rodrigo> I don't know if it can works in kubuntu
<Minataku> !sane
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sane - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> WTF!?
* Minataku kicks ubotu 
<intelikey> joshua__ don't wait for an invitation to ask...
<Minataku> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<Daskreech> rodrigo: do you have adept or another terminal open installing a program?
<rodrigo> yes adept
<rodrigo> Im downloading blender
<rodrigo> 3d studio
<Daskreech> rodrigo: ah :-)
<rodrigo> yeeah!
<Daskreech> rodrigo: ok
<rodrigo> but honestly
<rodrigo> I'm done with that
<rodrigo> Is more important to me to be able to scan
<Daskreech> when that's done press Fetch Updates and Cinelerra should be there
<joshua__> Anyone know how I can get my dvd to run?
<Daskreech> !scanner | rodrigo
<ubotu> rodrigo: Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<Daskreech> !dvd | joshua__
<ubotu> joshua__: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<intelikey> !dvd | joshua__
<Daskreech> I win :)
<intelikey> quick draw
<joshua__> lol well that works, i got the dvd css2 andd I can't get it to configure right
<intelikey> 11 cheers for quick draw Daskreech
<rodrigo> daskreech you mean that cinellera will appaear
<rodrigo> in the adept installer
<Daskreech> rodrigo: Yes
<rodrigo> because we do all that coding stuff?
<Daskreech> rodrigo: Yes we are telling adept the right server that has cinelerra
<mtv> what command do i use to transfer all the files within a folder, but not the folder itself
<rodrigo> daskreech Oh well, if you want to win your angel wings if you do something
<Daskreech> mtv cp dir/* /new/place
<intelikey> cp path/* new/path/
<rodrigo> like that for every body
<Daskreech> rodrigo: s long as i'm awake and have net
<rodrigo> for newby digital artists all over the word!
<mtv> thank you
<joshua__> i have a version of libdvdcss2 1.2.9 i  believe, when i try yto configure it it states: configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<rodrigo> so where I found if can make my lexmark scanner run?
<rodrigo> with kubuntu?
<Daskreech> !scanner | rodrigo
<ubotu> rodrigo: Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<Daskreech> read those ^^^
<Daskreech> joshua__: did you read the link that ubotu gave to you?
<joshua__> yes, do the seveas packages include libdvdcss2?
<Daskreech> yes
<rodrigo> daskreech does I paste that in the console?
<joshua__> so I just download the package and use adept and install the package and it should work?
<Daskreech> rodrigo: read the second link first :) find your scanner
<rodrigo> ok
<intelikey> www-browser https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<intelikey> you can paste that in ^
<intelikey> www-browser https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<intelikey> or that ^
<intelikey> or both
<intelikey> am i rambling again
<rodrigo> Oh my
<rodrigo> well this is my day
<Jucato> Question: anyone familiar with bluetooth dial up (using GPRS)? I can browse now and connect to IM, but I can't connect to IRC
<rodrigo> what is next a dog shall pee me now?
<rodrigo> Your scanner is not supported in Ubuntu. The most common type of scanner not supported is old parallel port or Lexmark All-in-One printer/scanner/faxes
<rodrigo> Lexmark all in one
<rodrigo> Im gonna get crazy now
<Daskreech> wow
<rodrigo> damn"
<intelikey> yep lexmarks leave out the chips and let the software do the work...
<intelikey> like winmodems
<rodrigo> any one interested in a lexmark all in one?
<intelikey> \!i
<Daskreech> intelikey: geek
<intelikey> 11_2 cheers for geeks  !
<Daskreech> rodrigo: please write a letter to lexmark letting them know that you would like linux support
<rodrigo> daskreech: Ok Im not a programmer but I think that very clear
<rodrigo> I'll put it in my blog
<rodrigo> if any one of you want to practice spanish you are very welcome
<intelikey> rodrigo you can thank M$ for part of that issue.   they encurrage hardware makers to build "for windows only"
<rodrigo> yep
<rodrigo> that's the thing
<rodrigo> where does the competence and antitrust practices are now?
<mtv> when cp kernel header files for vmware, i get ommitting directory for most of the files.  What am i doing wrong?
<Admiral_Chicago> rodrigo: i did the same thing. wrote them a letter, told them i don't want their paper weight
<rodrigo> but does it works?
<Daskreech> joshua__: type in sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<rodrigo> I don't want to get political
<rodrigo> but does corporates cares about that?
<Daskreech> rodrigo: don't then. just let them know that you Own a lexmark and use Linux and would like it to work
<rodrigo> well
<Daskreech> rodrigo: If you don't buy anything they make cause it won't work of course they care :)
<intelikey> and dummies like 'us' buy those things,  that's the real problem.  not the companies.  they want our money; nothing inhearantly wrong with that: but, we don't realize that we shave off our head with such purchaces...
<Jucato> has anyone had touchpad problems on a fresh install of Feisty?
<rodrigo> I will paste it in my blog and send an e-mail
<rodrigo> there is not to many options
<Daskreech> I've had great joy with Feisty and laptops outside of suspend
<rodrigo> for using software in the licensed and corporated word
<Minataku> My Lexmark AIO is a standalone unit
<Daskreech> rodrigo: but your voice will be heard that is something good
<rodrigo> for developing countries
<joshua__> i am using Feisty and have had no problem
<Daskreech> Minataku: Works?
<Minataku> Never tried
<Minataku> But I know all the software for printing is inside it
<Minataku> Since it can be used without a PC
<Jucato> Daskreech: somehow the touchpad's "special" features don't work :(
<Minataku> !synaptics | Jucato
<ubotu> Jucato: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<rodrigo> only (here comes dramatic music) using pirated software
<Daskreech> Jucato: basic stuff works?
<Jucato> Minataku: I konw. I was talking about ootb
<intelikey> Minataku yeah stand-alones are a totally different storry.
<Jucato> Daskreech: very basic. yes. but I can remember the special areas working in Edgy out of the box...
<joshua__> Daskreech: It saysyy command not found
<rodrigo> well thankyou guys any way
<rodrigo> see you later
<Daskreech> rodrigo: Sorry about the lexmark
<Minataku> I did have to self-repair it, though
<joshua__> i  am very new at Linux so don't shoot! lol
<Minataku> Strip it all the way down to the very bottom and glue a small plastic gear back together
<Daskreech> joshua__: one second
<intelikey> maybe people should only buy 'for windows only' hardware,  then when it's stolen the thief can't use free software on it.....     or maybe not... ?
<joshua__> Daskreech: thanks
<Daskreech> Jucato: Do you know which od hte Seveas repos have dvdcss?
<Jucato> nope
<intelikey> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Daskreech> intelikey: Look at the Seveas page
<Daskreech> lots of choices with no break down of what's in them
<intelikey> so add all use for that package and disable all
<intelikey> not a problem.
<Jucato> Daskreech: Seveas Extras. there's actually a breakdown of what's in them
<intelikey> Daskreech i only see one seveas repo on that page   6 "mirrors" of it
<joshua__> should there be more on there?
<intelikey> now you've ran my time up.  i've used a web browser for 1016  today...     see what you did....
<joshua__> i'm sorry? if that is any consolation
<intelikey> 1016 seconds that is.
<Daskreech> joshua__: : in the console type echo 'deb http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/ feisty-seveas extras' | sudo tee -a  /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
* intelikey is ver consoled
<intelikey> very even
<joshua__> umm dimme a min lol
<intelikey> theplayboymansion.net   heh
<Daskreech> Yeah I'm thinking that the nixternal URL is broken
<joshua__> do I type &&  along with the first sudod command
<joshua__> sudo*
<Daskreech> joshua__: yes
<joshua__> k
<Daskreech> from echo to the end is one command
<SillyZ> now this is entertaining.... damn dvd-r is supposed to be able to burn at 16x, but when i check it while its burning its 8.2x
<nixternal> Daskreech: the nixternal URL?
<intelikey> conditionall expressions    com1. && com2. || com3.     run com1  and if it finishes successfully then run com2   followed by if either com1 or com2 failed run com3
<Daskreech> nixternal: sorry imbrandon
<intelikey> prepending the NOT sign (!)  will invert the condition     com1 && ! com2 && com3       runs com1 if successful runs com2 if it fails runs com3
<joshua__> well it said setting up libdvdcss1.2.9, i reckon it worked
<Daskreech> joshua__: Of course it did :)
<joshua__> lol, i got a hell of alot still to learn
<intelikey> major differance in the two examples is that  in example 1  com3 runs if either fail  while in example 2  only if com2 succedes and com2 fails.
<joshua__> i have a good grasp on extracting, and installing from command, but dang
<intelikey> sorry    com1 succedes and com2 fails   ^
<Daskreech> joshua__: want me to explain what you just did?
<intelikey> conversly   com1 ; com2 ; com3     runs com1 2 and 3 unconditionally
<joshua__> well from what i gather, i found the repositoryy at that site found the listing of the package, extracted, installed, and updated the package all from that website?
<joshua__> andi 'm not close at all am i?
<joshua__> lol
<intelikey> yeah not far off.
<ardchoille> intelikey: You should write a little tutorial about that
<intelikey> ardchoille i just did
<intelikey> feel free to take notes
<intelikey> :)
<ardchoille> intelikey: hehe
<intelikey> thought you'd like that
<ardchoille> I'll add that to my wiki
<Daskreech> joshua__: yes you added a server with a list of packages then updated the list of programs you are allowed to install then chose one to install
<joshua__> i thought so
<joshua__> i was wondering which mirror had dit
<intelikey> ardchoille let me add one other thing.       com1 & com2    will run com1 in the background and com2 in the forground at the same time.
<ardchoille> Thank you :)
<intelikey> and do correct my  com2 success com2    typo above  ^
* intelikey still reigns typo king of #kubuntu
<joshua__> heh
<Daskreech> With good reason
<intelikey> i like that title better than the other one they gave me...
<ardchoille> intelikey: lol, you're only the king cuz I don't type much in this chan
<Daskreech> You out talk ubotu :)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> yeah i know.
<joshua__> i know this may be a stupid question: how do you force quit a program?
<intelikey> kill it
<Daskreech> joshua__: what kind of program?
<intelikey> killall it's parrent
<ardchoille> intelikey: There's another tut :)
<joshua__> Daskreech: Kaffeine and Xine are both being retarded
<joshua__> now it's xine
<joshua__> kaffeine closed
<intelikey> fuser -k filename      kill `pidof appname`     killall appname   (be careful that will get them all)
<intelikey> my personal favorite is     sudo kill -9 -1      but it's not for the faint of heart   :)
<intelikey> or the gui user
<ardchoille> What does that do?
<joshua__> bah...
<intelikey> kills everything but the kernel and init
<Daskreech> joshua__: alt+ctrl+Esc
<joshua__> heee hee i like that
<Daskreech> Don't click on your desktop
<joshua__> i noticed one click and the window gone
<intelikey> sudo killall5     is a milder form of that.  it kills most things   but leaves the shell that called it, running.    thus probably wont kill a gui either.
<Daskreech> joshua__: yeah
<joshua__> now the moment of truth tryying to get the dvd to playy
<joshua__> i just unmounted it, now i poppedd it bback in
<intelikey> i really should go,     no i really should have went several hours ago.
<joshua__> i am going to play ddvd with kaffeine
<joshua__> and nothing is happening
<joshua__> kaffeine started to load then it disappeared
<joshua__> let's try xine
<joshua__> nope not working there either
<joshua__> bah
<joshua__> any ideas fellas
<Daskreech> mplayer ?
<joshua__> trying it now
* intelikey would have said vlc
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> !bluray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluray - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SillyZ> q: how do i get the kernel-sources installed, Id like to build a customized kernel
<Daskreech> !hddvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hddvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> info them
<Daskreech> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<SillyZ> Thanks Daskreech
<blekos> hi anybody knows how i can turn on automatic spellcheck in kmail?
<SillyZ> Ive got a dazzle, dvc-100 and the code in the driver has to be changed to recognize the different device id, from 0207 to 021a.... thus the custom kernel, as i have to rebuild the modules
<jeanmass> hi
<joshua__> can't find my dvd to load now
<dewey> hi SillyZ
<jeanmass> i want to listen a web radio, but conqueror and firefox say i need realplayer
<SillyZ> dewey!!
<jeanmass> where can i get the codec?
<SillyZ> how ya been  bro!
<jeanmass> dont want the player...
<jeanmass> just the codec
<dewey> SillyZ: fine and you?
<Daskreech> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jeanmass> thans Daskreech
<SillyZ> dewey, same ol same just grinding along
<SillyZ> man been a looonnngggg time
<dewey> :)
<jeanmass> the new restrictedformats is not as clear as the old one
<dewey> SillyZ: yeap my kubuntu is borked so I am on something else!
<SillyZ> talked to habbe over in sweden a while ago, seems to be doing good for himself
<jeanmass> because it makes you install evrything
<jeanmass> just need real
<dewey> great
<SillyZ> whats up w/ your Kubuntu?
<joshua__> Daskreech: i am getting a fatal error with trying to play the dvd now
<Daskreech> jeanmass: install libxine-extracodecs and see if that gets you sorted
<dewey> grub stops and I think mbr is messed up or partition table borked.
<Daskreech> joshua__: what error?
<jeanmass> already have it
<SillyZ> joshua__, you prolly need the dvd2css codec, go download automatix    (google it) , install it... and should solve all your problems
<joshua__> Daskreech: lol geesh
<dewey> installed something else on other hda and it said it could not read partition table in hdb!
<SillyZ> ouch
<Daskreech> joshua__: ha sorry :) I've never tried to install DVD codecs or i'd tell you the quick way to do it
<Daskreech> jeanmass: there is a real section near the end
<SillyZ> automatix, download, install, codecs, done
<joshua__> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out(-vo) device
<dewey> so soon off to by another hd I think.
<joshua__> Dask: It's kewl, i'm learning and i'd rather learn the hard wayy
<SillyZ> ya its soundin like it be a hockeypuck there dewey
<Daskreech> Hmm I've seen that before. I think that it just needs redirection or something
<SillyZ> hows hawk and the gang? havent been on freenode in forever
<jeanmass> ok thanx
<dewey> hawk seems to be fine
<joshua__> SillyZ, i'll try Automatix
<SillyZ> its all pretty self explanitory over there with automatix
<SillyZ> dewey, did some massive upgrading here in the last few months, dell e-1705, 2gb ram, 17" screen, Nvidia 7800.....
<SillyZ> wine plays world of warcraft like there aint no tommorow
<jeanmass> if libxine-extracodecs is installed, should i be able to read real fileS?
<dewey> lol great
<jeanmass> or shoud i install something else?
<Daskreech> jeanmass: What real files?
<joshua__> lol nice
<SillyZ> automatix has codecs for realmedia
<dewey> SillyZ: looking at getting dell with linux desktop on it soon.
<Daskreech> jeanmass: a few can only be read by the official real player
<SillyZ> Listen to me bro, I used to be an op over on #mandrake once upon a lifetime or three ago
<dewey> SillyZ: yeap
<SillyZ> dont get linux with the dell laptop
<SillyZ> they dropped their complete care program for it
<intelikey> !automatix | SillyZ
<ubotu> SillyZ: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dewey> SillyZ: ok
<jeanmass> i want to listen to this radio http://www.radioclassique.fr
<jeanmass> but i can't
<Daskreech> dewey: tell them you are getting it for Linux though :)
<SillyZ> intelikey, it works ran it here and works fine
<intelikey> !WorksForMe | SillyZ
<ubotu> SillyZ: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<dewey> SillyZ: I have an ibook to run linux
<Daskreech> jeanmass: hmm a radio station. Those are normally crypted somehow
<SillyZ> why do I feel the honoray boot to the head coming?
<SillyZ> rofl
<dewey> Daskreech: yeah kubuntu and mandriva or frugalware.
* dewey hits SillyZ with a trout
* intelikey slips a firecracker under SillyZ 's shoe and lights it.
<joshua__> well hell
* SillyZ smacks intelikey with a large ogre
<Daskreech> jeanmass: I'd probably start with helix player
<Bones> anyone ever have an issue with SD cards?
<joshua__> it says that I have to have python 2.4 and tango-icon-theme
<jeanmass> can you listen when you click "EN DIRECT"?
<SillyZ> encryption of a radio broadcast is prohibited by the FCC, espically if the intended recipient is the general public
<intelikey> SillyZ as long as that is the official *ubuntu stance on that topic   you should at the very least mention it to those you sujest automatix too      thank you.
<SillyZ> Ok it is the official stance of Ubuntu that Automatix is a bad thing, it is in my honest and professional opinion... it flat works.
<SillyZ> there happy now?
<joshua__> so who am i going to get to smack?
<intelikey> sure if you mention that to those you sujest it to in here that's fine.
<joshua__> <------------------starts heading toward SillyZ
<SillyZ> good lord talk about politics
<jeanmass> thanx for the help
<jeanmass> have to go
<jeanmass> cheers
<Daskreech> jeanmass: yes
<SillyZ> ok heres one guys, drives in the laptop are more than likely sata, but their being recognized as scsi , thus cant hdparm em or anything.... suggestions?
<SillyZ> ie : /dev/sda  , /dev/scd0 (dvd-r/w)
<joshua__> bah..... this frustrating
<SillyZ> ide-scsi append in grub maybe?
<intelikey> feisty implimented the use of scsi emulation for all disk drives.   that can be disabled    you will have to do some configuring and rebuild the initramfs.img
<intelikey> i think the latest updates may have disabled that    you can check   i don't run feisty so i can't say for sure.
<Daskreech> joshua__: yeah. vlc is probably the easy bet
<SillyZ> so any decent scsi tools like hdparm then?
<joshua__> Daskreech: ok i'll try that next
<intelikey> for emulated scsi    im reluctant to say
<intelikey> SillyZ check the menu.lst  and make sure that it's not as simple as the ide-scsi switch
<joshua__> consider automatix gone
<intelikey> if i remember correctly tho it is in the initramfs that it's enabled
<SillyZ> nope its not there
<joshua__> well after all that, vlc works
<Daskreech> joshua__: yeah as i said easy way out
<intelikey> didn't i say that half an hour ago
<Daskreech> give up flexibility for workinicity
<intelikey> ok i'm gone.
<joshua__> well it works, but i don't like not having flexibilityy
<Daskreech> But at least you can have  the DVDs work while you try sort out gettign kaffiene to work
<joshua__> yea, did i piss intelikey off or something?
<Daskreech> joshua__: it's like 4:00 am
<joshua__> Dask: 01:31 CST lol..
<joshua__> i thought i made him angry by not taking his advice
<Daskreech> Well it works now and you can bang on the other methods until they work as well
<Daskreech> Man I wish US laws weren't so stupid
<joshua__> why do you say that?
<Daskreech> cause shipping the DVD codec would have Ubuntu labelled as a software terrorist and hauled into court
<joshua__> ahh...that makes sense
<joshua__> boo on them....well i'll keep trying and figure something out, my wife wanted to watch a movie on here, oh the things a man does in the name of marriage
<joshua__> hee hee
<Daskreech> Yeah I figured there was woman behind there
<SillyZ> ok heres one, when using thunderbird, I click on a .torrent, tell it to open in azureus..... azureus opens but does not open the .torrent file
<joshua__> lol, yea, she went to sleep and i'm stubborn
<joshua__> so i had to fix the problem, now that it's fixed i can go to sleep :->
<joshua__> thanks so much for your help Daskreech
<Daskreech> joshua__: Ok Sure. I'll try and give you more reasons to get hugs and kisses in the future
<Daskreech> apt-get install roses :)
<joshua__> LOL
<joshua__> have a good rest of the morning
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: u still around?
<Daskreech> WillJitsu: perhaps
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: k I've been messing with a bunch of stuff, and the last thing I did was boot from the dvd iso.  it boots up to the menu, but no matter what option I choose, it blanks the screen, and a cursor blinks in the top left hand corner and nothing happens from there
<Daskreech> Does the DVD spin up?
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: not after I choose an option
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: at least not that I can tell
<Daskreech> Hmmmmm
<ahmed> xwinwrap,, guys did any one try it ?
<Daskreech> kinda strange. but it boots fine?
<ahmed> xwinwrap,, guys did any one try it ?
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: yeah boots to the menu with no problem and I can choose any selection by using the arrow keys
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: but none of them do anything after I hit enter, just the screen blank and blinking cursor
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: I can hit F6 to get a prompt, but I wouldn't know what to type in there
<Daskreech> WillJitsu: press F6 and move up and down across the menu it shoudl change whats in the f6 terminal
<ahmed> xwinwrap,, guys did any one try it ?
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: yeah it does
<Daskreech> WillJitsu: hmm. then you shouldn't have to put in anything
<Daskreech> WillJitsu: same one you were using to install?
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: well right now I'm using my external dvd-rom instead of my internal cd-rom b/c I'm using the dvd image instead of the cd image I was earlier
<WillJitsu> works fine from the cd-rom, but it's stopping with the dvd-rom
<WillJitsu> but obviously the cd-rom install won't work.  I think it was a possible bad CD
<WillJitsu> that's why I decided to try the DVD
<Daskreech> WillJitsu: always stops at 51?
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: yep
<Daskreech> did you do  a cd test?
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: but like I said I think it's just a bad CD.  unfortunately I don't have any other blank CDs here at the house to burn another one and test it
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: yeah it failed
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: it's a rewritable CD so I tried several burns with different burners. they all were bad
<Daskreech> :-(
<mike_>  rewritable CD's can not be a good choice
<Daskreech> Well can you mount your hard drive?
<WillJitsu> Daskreech: I'm not sure.  where would I mount it from?
<Daskreech> make a directory
<Darkkish> ipodslave doesn't work
<Daskreech> and type sudo mount /dev/sda1 dirname
<Daskreech> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Roey> hi
<Daskreech> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Roey> how do I set Kubuntu /not/ to go into graphical user mode at startup?
<Roey> (Feisty Fawn)
<Darkkish> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Darkkish> is it safe?
<Roey> famous last words
<Roey> heheehh
<Darkkish> lol\
<Roey> Darkkish:  more so than the previous ones certainly
<Daskreech> Roey: don't run KDM
<Roey> captive
<Darkkish> mkay well
<Darkkish> night guys
<Roey> Daskreech:  ok, how do I prevent it from doing that
<Daskreech> Roey: or even easier get an alternate Cd and just install a server :)
<Roey> Daskreech:  see, I edit the runlevel on Debian.
<Darkkish> talk to you on monday i guess, stupid family reunion when i should be doing finals homework
<Roey> Daskreech:  What's the equivalent in UpStart to /etc/inittab ??
<Roey> Daskreech:  I want to start at runlevel 3, not 2.
<Daskreech> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Roey> yes,
<Roey> I've read it.
<Roey> it didn't tell me anything about starting up without X
<Roey> and no one in here tells me, either!  What, is everyone simply complacent here?
<Roey> like.. I can't wait for it to start X up
<Roey> I need access to the command prompt right away
<Daskreech> Roey: Ah
<Daskreech> Roey: did it tell you about starting services?
<Roey> what about starting KDM in the background, on a separate virtual terminal?
<Roey> Daskreech:  no
<Roey> no it did not.
<HyperCity> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Daskreech> Roey: Well a quick nasty fix is to rename your /etc/init.d/kdm file :)
<Jack3> how come aptitude says i can upgrade to linux head 2.6.20-16-lowlatency and generic when my "uname -a" shows linux-2.6.20-16 alreaedy?
<Meglo> join #debian
<Jack3> uhh
<Meglo> wpp[s
<Meglo> woops
<Jack3> forgot a / heh
<Meglo> ya lol
<scales> heloo can somebody help me i need a tutorial how to install nvidia drivers without synaptic
<Kartibok> Hi all....anyone know how I can get the auto update icon that informs you of the available updates that sits on the taskbar? Cheers
<giaso> hi there
<dgupta> scales:if synaptic does the job .. y do you want to install without it?
<Daskreech> !nvidia | scales
<ubotu> scales: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DBO> Jack3, its a minor upgrade
<Jack3> is it worth it?
<DBO> Jack3, do you own a dell or have you been having issues with PCI devices or bluetooth?
<Jack3> no
<DBO> then it has little bearing on you
<Jack3> alright
<DBO> its worth an install, but dont scare yourself into the reboot till you need it
<Jack3> hah yeh
<Jack3> i just like upgrading for tidyness
<scales> dgupta: i dont have a xdsl conection
<scales> dgupta: i need a tutorial how to run a .run package of nvidia-glx
<arunkale> if someone has kubuntu installed and wants to try ubuntu, what are the steps involved?
<dogatemycomputer> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dogatemycomputer> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<arunkale> umm how does one run kubuntu and ubuntu at the same time and switch between them?
<dogatemycomputer> arunkale: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop"
<arunkale> dogatemycomputer: thanks :) and how does one switch between the two?
<dogatemycomputer> arunkale: arunkale http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<dogatemycomputer> arunkale:  you'll be prompted to choose before you login..
<arunkale> everytime? thanks :)
<arunkale> thts wht i wanted to know
<dogatemycomputer> arunkale: you can set it to default to one or the other.. or you can choose to use one or the other a single time..
<arunkale> and will it affects the files or settings
<dogatemycomputer> arunkale: yeah.. its a pretty standard process.. install, logoff, choose the distro you want (there should be a pulldown on the login screen to choose various options) then log back in ..
<arunkale> alright, thanks a lot man
<arunkale> i meant, will it adversely affect the files or settings
<arunkale> as in the xorg.conf or files in the home directory
<arunkale> will they be safe
<dogatemycomputer> arunkale: well.. obviously it will create an additional file structure for the GNome desktop (I think its ~/.gdm or similar).. but the apps themselves?  no.. they store their configuration information in  your home director indepdenent of the windows manager..
<arunkale> ok thanks
<dogatemycomputer> arunkale: the windows manager is completely independent of the X server..
<dogatemycomputer> arunkale: basically.. the way I understand it.. X creates the enviorment for which windows managers can draw on.. so.. it doesn't matter which manager is doing the drawing as long as its X compatible..
<arunkale> alright.. thanks a lot man
<dogatemycomputer> arunkale: (X = the paper and kde/gdm = the paint)
<dogatemycomputer> arunkale: no problem.. have a good night!
<vontux> rooly: pm's blocked....
<vontux> rooly: join #vontux and I'll tell you in there
<vontux> rooly: I'm not registered for pm
<vontux> rooly: join #vontux and I'll tell you in there
<vontux> rooly: did you get my pm? I doubt it, I got a message saying I'm not registered for pm
<adydas> Hey guys, whats the console command to reconfig your desktop, xwindows
<vontux> !xorg.conf | adydas
<ubotu> adydas: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vontux> rooly....
<sivaji> !vontus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vontus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivaji> !vontux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vontux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vontux> sivaji: hello sir
<vontux> sivaji: or madam
<sivaji> sir
<vontux> sivaji: I am a human male from the planet earth who likes tux and german surnames apparently
<sivaji> vontux are u operator
<vontux> sivaji: nope, I just mixed rooly up w/ a kubuntu joined person, he is in #ubuntu so I was trying to talk w/ the wrong person
<vontux> sivaji: are you an operator?
<sivaji> nope
<chris_scummette> !debug firefox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debug firefox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chris_scummette> arf
<sivaji> how to hide a file
<llutz> sivaji: add a leading "." to the filename
<tuxd> Is there a End Program function for Linux?  I'm new.  In Windows you use "Windows Task Manager" to end a faulty program.  Anything like that for Kubuntu?
<llutz> tuxd: kill
<sivaji> llutz no file is being updated by ktorrent can i do that
<Daskreech> tuxd: GUI program?
<llutz> sivaji: then you can't hide it
<tuxd> If there is a GUI program, then yes.  If not, then what code do you write in Terminal?  Again, I'm pretty new
<Daskreech> tuxd: press alt+ctrl+Esc
<tuxd> Thanks!
<llutz> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rjian> hello how can i unmount my Drives?
<rjian> it says refuse..
<SilentDis> hello :)
<SilentDis> I'd like to have KDE perform a mount command upon session login, and an unmount on logout.  how would I do this?  (Kubuntu 7.04)
<dogatemycomputer> SilentDis: you can create a file called ~/.bash_login that will run at login.. and another file called ~/.bash_logout or ~/.bash_logoff..  (I can't remember which) that will execute at logoff
<dogatemycomputer> SilentDis: let me check.. brb
<Daskreech> !autostart | SilentDis
<ubotu> SilentDis: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<SilentDis> dogatemycomputer: will that perform on login to kde or sometime during startup?  the drive isn't available till after it's driver is loaded is the problem (ximeta netdrive)
<dogatemycomputer> SilentDis: that happens the moment you enter your password..
<SilentDis> Daskreech: i tried doing that, created a file with the mount command in ~/.kde/Autostart, and marked it executable.  worked fine from the prompt, problem is it would simply open in kate upon startup
<dogatemycomputer> SilentDis: well.. not exactly THE MOMENT.. but after the password and before your desktop loads..
<SilentDis> dogatemycomputer: that works just fine then
<dogatemycomputer> SilentDis: I use it to launch a few apps, mount some drives, etc..
<dogatemycomputer> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dogatemycomputer> SilentDis: glad I could help..  have a good night!
<ahmed_> xwinwrap,, guys did any one try it ?
<zipper> how do i check which version of kubuntu i'm running?
<zipper> (to see if my upgrade went well
<zipper> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SilentDis> aargh, forgot to ask if I need to set ~/.bash_login as exe or not
<ahmed_> xwinwrap,, guys did any one try it ?
<llutz> zipper: lsb_release -id
<SilentDis> !version | zipper
<ubotu> zipper: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<lenny> Hi! do you know ksirk(risk clone) ? i couldn't install
<ahmed_> , guys did any one try it xwinwrap,??
<zipper> thx
<lenny> any help?
<SilentDis> lenny: did you try to install from source, from repos, from a downloaded .deb?  what error did you get?  use !pastebin if it's big...
<ardchoille> !ksirk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksirk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> !info krisk
<ubotu> Package krisk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jussi01> !info ksirk
<ubotu> Package ksirk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<rjian> !info unmount
<SilentDis> ty jussi01lol
<ubotu> Package unmount does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jussi01> SilentDis: :D
<jussi01> !unmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daskreech> rjian: try umount
<jussi01> gah
<SilentDis> rjian: you're looking for the command 'umount' probably.  to unmount a mounted filesystem
<rjian> im trying to open a the flash drive but i cant open it..
<rjian> it say refuse uid
<SilentDis> rjian: 7.04 should automagically mount it for you, unless it's a weird or broken filesystem
<lenny> I downloaded ksirk-1.8.90.tgz
<djdarkman_> can someone tell me why is it that if I play music in amarok, I don`t hear the sound that a movie player makes?
<SilentDis> lenny: ok, you're installing from source.  could you !pastebin the result of the make?
<rjian> hmm i wander y can't browse my drive it detects alrea right but i cant see the content
<SilentDis> rjian: did you mount it somewhere?  try a 'sudo mount' by itself and see what's mounted where
<llutz> no need for sudo
<lenny> have no idea of what to do
<lenny> ./configure?
<SilentDis> lenny: there should be a README or similar file in there to tell you what to do , after you extract the tgz file
<rjian> SilentDis: heres the result http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24823/
* SilentDis grooves to A-Ha "Take On Me" :D
<SilentDis> rjian: it doesn't appear that your usb drive is mounted.  they usually show up as something like /dev/sda1 or the like.
<rjian> yeah
<lenny> yes i read it
<mrcreativity> can i administer an ubuntu installation on the hard drive after booting from the live cd?
<rjian> SilentDis: when i mount the device it says hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<lenny> but ./configure tells me file doesn't exist
<SilentDis> rjian: it SHOULD be on sda1... if it is... try this whole long command:  sudo mkdir /media/usb && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb -o user
<SilentDis> lenny: *nix systems are CaSe SeNsItIvE.  make sure it's not all uppercase, or with a capitol letter at the beginning :)
<buz> use pmount to mount usb drives
<buz> pmount sda1 for example
<buz> it would then live in /media/sda1
<SilentDis> buz: more info on that please, i've not messed with pmount myself
<SilentDis> !pmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buz> SilentDis: very simply really
<SilentDis> !info pmount
<llutz> pmount (1)           - mount arbitrary hotpluggable devices as normal user
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1build1 (feisty), package size 39 kB, installed size 588 kB
<buz> pmount lastpartofdriveletter
<buz> DON'T use sudo
<SilentDis> ahhh, nice.  *sticks that info bit into memory banks* :)
<buz> will then go to /media/lastpartofdrivepath
<buz> sorry should be pmount lastpartofdrivepath
<buz> i.e. sdb2 or so
<buz> even works with luks encrypted devices
<buz> very neat
<Linux_Galore> wells it official kmail sux
<Linux_Galore> as much as I like kde I cant make myself say kmail is any good
<WillJitsu> finally got kubuntu installed!
<buz> it would be good if they could fix that annoying crash
* buz is looking at a hp notebook, anybody got any comments on those?
<SilentDis> Linux_Galore: what are you trying to do in kmail?  it was a bit quirky when i switched, but i found a LOT to like in it.
<rjian> SilentDis: still canot open
<SilentDis> rjian: did you get any errors out of pmount?
<Linux_Galore> looks like I will have to tell "normal users" to go with either Thunderbird or Evolution
<WillJitsu> what's the best way to install the latest drivers for my nVidia 6800GT in kubuntu?
<buz> thunderbird is a better fit for users yes
<Linux_Galore> SilentDis: Im trying to define how a normal user would do a text hyperlink in kmail
<buz> uhm automatically?
<SilentDis> WillJitsu: build the package from the driver on nvidia's website.  i had nothing but problems myself with any other method lol
<buz> WillJitsu: sudo apt-get install build-essential && sudo sh NVIDIApackage
<buz> that should do it
<buz> must shutdown x first though
<Linux_Galore> buz: well in thundebird you just insert the link after you highlight the text component in your email you would like to become the hyperling, you cant do anything that simple in kmail
<SilentDis> Linux_Galore: i've not had issue with anything like that... are you creating an html mail or something?  if so... I might not be much help, i tend to shy away from html email
<buz> ah i never do that kind of links in mails
<Linux_Galore> hyperlink*
<buz> besides html mail is evil
* SilentDis agrees with buz
<Linux_Galore> SilentDis: at enterprise level its all html
<ardchoille> I love kmail. Though, I don't allow pics or any type of code/markup/scripts in email messages.
<Linux_Galore> buz: spoken like a ludite
<lenny> thanks silentdis
<SilentDis> html mail just does not render well across mail clients, i've found..  let me poke a bit in kmail, see if I can figger how to do it for ya though :)
<buz> html mail causes all sorts of weird issues
<Linux_Galore> SilentDis: I get html email all week at work with no issues
<Linux_Galore> SilentDis: a majority of my clients use a Microsoft solution for email and Thunderbird works fine both ways
<dazjorz> I've got a 120 GB disk and I've got Windows and Linux on it
<dazjorz> currently I've got 15 gb Linux, 1 gb swap, and the rest is for Windows
<ninHer> hasefroch stinks
<dazjorz> I'm going to reinstall, and I'd like to come up with better partition and space dividing when I do
<dazjorz> Does fat32 have permissions on Linux?
<zipper> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SilentDis> Linux_Galore: different uses and all.  I tend to use an IMAP server, and if i'm at home, kmail.  if i'm on the road, i'll ssh in and use mutt or the like.  *shrug*
<buz> dazjorz: fat32 never has them
<dazjorz> if so, I could make something like a 60 GB partition for Windows and 60 GB for Linux, including swap
<WillJitsu> is there a default root password in kubuntu?
<buz> WillJitsu: no, but you can set it with sudo passwd
<dazjorz> buz: isn't there some kind of emulation by the drivers, or so?
<ardchoille> WillJitsu: no
<ardchoille> !sudo | WillJitsu
<buz> dazjorz: not really
<ubotu> WillJitsu: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dazjorz> buz: oh, okay
<buz> fat32 permissions are defined mostly by whom mounted the partition
<ardchoille> buz: Please don't tell people how to enable the root account, it's insecure and not supported.
<Linux_Galore> SilentDis: Ive been rolling Linux out for a while now and I have been using kde as the base desktop but never used kmail until recently, well someone asked me "how to insert a hyperlink into an email with kmail",  Im finding there is now simple way to do this in kmail and Im finding the replies comming from the community the most bazaar and stupid ones Ive heard in ages
<dazjorz> ardchoille: are you mad? people need it for everything
<Linux_Galore> s/now/no/
<buz> insecure? wtf?
<ardchoille> dazjorz: What? I have been using Ubuntu sionce warty and have never had to "enable" the root account.. it just isn't necessary.
<dazjorz> ardchoille: You're using it all the time
<dazjorz> ardchoille: Note that root is always enabled, a system with a disabled root cannot function *at all*
<dazjorz> ardchoille: I'm logged in as root now and then
<buz> oh i have plenty of use cases where you need real root access
<dazjorz> ardchoille: on my server running Debian, I'm logged in as root quite always
<Linux_Galore> SilentDis: the kde guys told me to tell this "normal ex windows user" to type <a href= etc etc, Im thinking wtf are you on crack
<buz> rsync'ing the whole system for one
<ardchoille> buz: If I wanted to break into your computer, I know you have a root account and I can sit here for months brute forcing it. But, I can't brute force a root account if it's disabled and I can't get into your user accounts because I don't know the usernames.
<Amarilis> guys, where i can find inittab file in kubuntu? or is another file that let me to start kubuntu in level 3
<buz> i doubt you can brute force my ssh server
<SilentDis> Linux_Galore: yeah, i'm not finding any good way to do hyperlinks in it's composer.  I'll drop it in the bug tracker for ya as a feature request though.  for now, evolution/thunderbird would be better for a user that 'needs' that functionality.
<dazjorz> ardchoille: Maybe he doesn't have any ssh server running
<crimsun> Amarilis: runlevel 2 is the default.
<dazjorz> or any other server to log in to
<buz> mostly because i usually dont have it running and a hardware firewall on top of that
<zipper> where can i find "System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager" in kubuntu?
<crimsun> Amarilis: on Debian-based systems (Ubuntu being one), runlevels 2-5 are identical by default.
<ardchoille> dazjorz: I think you're a little confused ;)
<zipper> "System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager" is for ubuntu
<Amarilis> oh i see
<dazjorz> ardchoille: I think not
<buz> neither do it
<dazjorz> ardchoille: do you mean logging in physically or remotely?
<buz> i
<SilentDis> zipper: what are you trying to install?  if it's vid drivers...  you'll find a world of headaches going that route.  lol
<buz> besides, on servers i use public key auth anyway
<Linux_Galore> SilentDis: there has been a bug posted about it now for a few years, they refuse to fix it because "we dont like html"
<zipper> SilentDis: the wiki recommends it =/
<SilentDis> zipper: I will see about updating the wiki.  are you doing vid drivers?
<zipper> yes
<buz> truth to be told, kde lacks a sane wysigwyg html control
<buz> so thats why (i think)
<SilentDis> zipper: what kind of vid card, nvidia?
<zipper> SilentDis: but then, how do i get a console login working? ctrl+alt+1/2/3/ect gives me a console alright, but there is no login screen
<don> hi, i'm new to kubuntu and ubuntu in general.  I'm just fed up with windows and want to switch.  I'm very confused though as to what the difference is between kubuntu and ubuntu??  The only diff i see is that all kubuntu apps start with K (which is really silly) and are otherwise in their own little universe of "K" apps.  Is there something I'm missing??  Why is KDE ?
<zipper> yes, nvidia
<zipper> 7900gt
<SilentDis> zipper: it's ctrl-alt-f1, give that a try first.  you can swap back with ctrl-alt-f7
<buz> don: its mostly a matter of taste
<Linux_Galore> yeah, Im getting this feeling that when it comes to HTML kde has a huge hole
<buz> you can try both, on the same machine, from one install
<dazjorz> don: Well, yeah, you're right, it's a bit silly
<zipper> SilentDis: thats what i meant, sorry
<dazjorz> don: Ubuntu is a distribution of Linux based on Debian, and it uses Gnome as a graphical environment
<dazjorz> don: Kubuntu is pretty much the same as Ubuntu, but it uses KDE as an environment
<don> why would i want KDE over Gnome? or vice versa?  Am i missing out on something by picking one or the other?
<dazjorz> don: I found most users coming from Windows like Kubuntu a lot more, since it looks like Windows and it has things looking like control panels, etcetera.
<dazjorz> don: As buz said, it's mostly a matter of taste
<don> KDE does look prettier, but is that all?
<ardchoille> don: Purely personal preference.
<buz> don: you wont miss anything
<dazjorz> don: If you start looking into a lot of communities, there are KDE and gnome flamewars going on all the time
<buz> both can run each others apps but they tend to look kinda weird
<don> ugh...
<zipper> SilentDis: it seems to be cought running in rc.locals... thats why when i close down kdm, i still am not able to log in anywhere
* buz will never understand what there is to flame 
<don> so its just added confusion... lovely..
<buz> no its choice
<WillJitsu> SilentDis: I'm trying to install drivers for the 6800GT... and I was looking at the same wiki that said use System -> Administration ->Restricted Devices MAnager.  what method do you suggest I use?
<SilentDis> don: linux works a little different, as the main parts of the OS are detatched from the user interface for the most part.  a very basic view of it is Kernel > X Windows > Window Manager.  One window manager is KDE, another is Gnome (xfce fluxbox, whole host of others out there too)
<dazjorz> don: KDE applications (most start with 'K') run fine on Gnome
<dazjorz> don: On the other hand, Gnome applications run fine on KDE too
<SilentDis> zipper, WillJitsu: first, install the build essential package: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<ardchoille> kde and gnome are desktop environments, not window managers. the window manager in gnome is metacity and the window manager in kde is kwin.
* dazjorz needs to try xfce once, too)
<dazjorz> ardchoille++ # correct
<SilentDis> zipper, WillJitsu: then, download the driver from nvidia's website: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<zipper> SilentDis: since when did build-essential become nessecary to be able to log in via the console? =S
<don> so what are the pros and cons of each desktop env?  Surly there is more to it than the shiney graphics?  How tightly are the apps integrated with each other in the respective desktops?
<SilentDis> zipper: it's not.  it's used to build the nvidia driver package once you've got it
<dazjorz> zipper: It's not, it is essential to compile packages from source
<don> why did Ubuntu pick Gnome as the default instead of KDE ??  Surely they know something I don't...
<WillJitsu> SilentDis: ok I've got it downloaded
<dazjorz> don: They are integrated just as well, it doesn't matter which environment you use
<zipper> from source? Arent nvidia's drivers still closed?
<dazjorz> don: I don't know why they did, but as we said, it's personal preference, maybe the guy / group that started Ubuntu liked Gnome more.
<zipper> i've got the install script from nvidia, but that doesnt help me much when i'm not able to get into console-only
<don> ok... thanks :)
<dazjorz> don: I suggest you start with KDE, if you come from Windows; you can always switch to Gnome, even during runtime
<don> bizzaaarrr
<SilentDis> don: Gnome, in general, is 'easy to use'.  that's their design goal, and why Ubuntu picked it.  KDE has 'all settings up front' as a general goal, thus the Kubuntu project.  just a different way of doing things for different people is all.  you can actually install both at the same time, should you want to, on your machine.
<SilentDis> zipper: what happens when you ctrl-alt-f1?
<don> i actually started with Gnome (Ubuntu default) and installed KDE afterwards to see what the hype was all about.... so far i like the way KDE looks, but HATE all the cute "K" prefixing
<dazjorz> don: Heh, you're not the only one (personally, I don't mind)
<zipper> SilentDis: it switches to the console (as it should). There is however, nothing there. Just a blinking "_" - definately not the usual login screen you'd expect
<llutz> gnome is ugly and it patronizes user ;)
<dazjorz> don: I don't really know why it started, but I don't mind having six applications running at the same time that all start with 'K'
<ardchoille> don: My opinion is that gnome is made to be quick to use without much configuration options. kde is made to look better and have more flexible config with lots of config options. kde also has better "office"  integration in kontact than gnome does with evolution. But, remember, this is all merely opinion.
<dazjorz> don: Konsole, Kopete, Konversation, Amarok (previously amaroK), Klipper,...
<SilentDis> WillJitsu: after build-essential is installed, and you've got the driver pack from their webpage, use ctrl-alt-f1 to go to a console.  kill kdm (sudo killall kdm works), and run it (sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg1.run, for example).  it should prompt you through the rest from there. :)
<WillJitsu> SilentDis: ok I'll give that a try
<dazjorz> WillJitsu: umm
<dazjorz> WillJitsu: You know that ctrl-alt-F1 gets you out of graphical environment, right?
<dazjorz> WillJitsu: do you know how to go back once it's complete?
<WillJitsu> dazjorz: nope
<zipper> SilentDis: the only way i seem to be able to get into console is at runlevel 1 (rescue mode). But if i try running the nvidia installer from there, it complains about needing runlevel 3
<dazjorz> WillJitsu: When the process is complete, you can either reboot (which is unnecesary but at least it works), or just run 'kdm' to start KDE back up again
<WillJitsu> dazjorz: ok great.  thanks
<SilentDis> WillJitsu: after you're done with that, type sudo kdm start to get back into your graphical interface
<dazjorz> oh
<SilentDis> sorry, it's 4am, dog was bugging me... and i'm tired.  not typing very fast here lol
<dazjorz> Yeah, of course, need to run 'kdm' as root... sudo kdm
<dazjorz> I keep forgetting sudo, doing things as root, for a lot of things
<dazjorz> and I keep adding sudo before apt-get, on the server where I'm always root. -_-
<SilentDis> zipper: hmm... have you tried doing a 'sudo killall kdm' from a konsole to see what hapens?  (it SHOULD drop you to a prompt that way, unless it auto - restarts).  type sudo kdm start to get back to the gui
<dazjorz> "<-- zipper has left this server"
<llutz> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop|start
<zipper> SilentDis: the problem is, if kdm does not start up again, i have no console to type in "kdm start". Tried that already =/
<dazjorz> zipper: you do
<zipper> i dont.
<dazjorz> zipper: press ctrl+alt+F1 to go to tty1
<SilentDis> dazjorz: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/sudo /usr/bin/simon_says *giggle*
<dazjorz> F2 for tty2, etcetera
<dazjorz> haha
<ardchoille> lol
<zipper> dazjorz: sigh... as i explained already, thats my problem. ctrl+alt+f1 gets me to console, but there is no login screen there.
<dazjorz> zipper: Oh, sorry, I didn't see that
<dazjorz> zipper: what *is* there?
<ardchoille> SilentDis: Good one :)
<Panda200x> Where is the Login Script? :p
<zipper> dazjorz: a blinking curser. The log stops right at "Running /etc/rc.local" but that file only contains "exit 0"
<dazjorz> zipper: and could you nopaste the output of "ps -A | grep tty"
<dazjorz> zipper: What's at tty2 ?
<zipper> same
<SilentDis> zipper: ok, that's just weird.  i'm trying to think of what might be causing such a thing, and coming up rather empty.  do you have another 'puter you can ssh into the machine from?  (stupid workaround, but it'll work, lol)
<WillJitsu> SilentDis: ok it appeared to install correctly, but I still can't change my resolution past 1024x768.  what might be limiting it?
<zipper> dazjorz: hang on
<llutz> zipper: init 1 = single, so it's normal
<zipper> SilentDis: ah yeah, i guess i could do that, thanks. Would much rather have a working console though
<zipper> llutz: i cant install nvidia drivers from init 1
<SilentDis> WillJitsu: i've never used the gui to do res changes.  I've always done it through reconfiguring xserver-xorg (old dog, new tricks, etc).  someone else might be better able to help you with that, or I can show you the way I do it (very unnessesary stuff though)
<llutz> zipper: no, but why are you using it then?
<dazjorz> zipper: same? :/
<dazjorz> zipper: that's odd
<dazjorz> zipper: what does ps -A | grep tty give you?
<SilentDis> zipper: lol agreed!  what kind of machine are you using?  home built or a store-bought box?
<ardchoille> WillJitsu: Did you try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<WillJitsu> ardchoille: no what will that do?
<zipper> dazjorz: was trying to find a pastebin..... browser messing up atm it seems. "5897 tty7     00:00:24 Xorg"
<zipper> SilentDis: home built
<ardchoille> WillJitsu: It reconfigures xorg
<dazjorz> zipper: there's http://paster.dazjorz.com/ for one
<WillJitsu> ardchoille: I'm sorry I'm incredibly new to this.  what is xorg?
<dazjorz> zipper: I think the channel pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ardchoille> WillJitsu: I was told it's the proper way to do it
<SilentDis> zipper: your machine isn't even running the extra ttys!
<dazjorz> zipper: if the only output is that tty7 Xorg,... you aren't running putty
<dazjorz> that's very odd.
<ardchoille> WillJitsu: xorg is "X", which is what your desktop/windowmanager run on top of
<dazjorz> errr
<dazjorz> s/putty/getty
<zipper> dazjorz: it's the only output, yes
<WillJitsu> ardchoille: ok so just open up a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<dazjorz> zipper: I'm puzzled as to why it wouldn't open getty on your tty's, but this explains the absense(sp?) of a console
<ardchoille> WillJitsu: Anyway, after you make changes to xorg, you have to restart x for them to take effect. Have you been restarting x after making res changes?
<dazjorz> - bah, there's no spelling bot
<WillJitsu> ardchoille: I haven't made any res changes b/c the option doesn't go past 1024x768
<zipper> Perhaps i should inform you that i just upgraded 6.06 -> feisty. Perhaps that's messed something up?
<WillJitsu> ardchoille: I want to choose 1600x1200
<ardchoille> WillJitsu: Yes, but I usually do it from tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1)
<ardchoille> WillJitsu: open a terminal and do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     that will help you configure x, then you need to restart x with: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<SilentDis> WillJitsu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  you'll have to go through some other x setup stuff (should be all defaults), but you can then put a tick for that res, and choose it as the default, then restart x (ctrl-alt-backspace)
<WillJitsu> SilentDis: ok thanks
<zipper> dazjorz: well.... any idea on how to get it to start up the extra tty's?
<llutz> zipper: what does "runlevel" tell you?
<ardchoille> WillJitsu: Be aware that restarting x will kill kde, which means your irc session will close if you're using xchat or konversation
<zipper> llutz: 3
<SilentDis> zipper: i'm trying to remember where those are set....  but it's late, and I worked 9 hrs today already, gimme a moment lol
<zipper> SilentDis: :) thanks
<dazjorz> zipper: Let me check inittab
<dazjorz> :o
<dazjorz> where did inittab go
<SilentDis> i remember disabling all but tty1 and 2 for myself at one point to shave off a few k of memory use, but i can't for the life of me remember where i did that.  lol
<dazjorz> SilentDis: I think you must've done it in inittab, since that's the file configuring the tty's and runlevels, etcetera
<dazjorz> !inittab
<SilentDis> !console
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about console - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> !consoles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about consoles - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> darn you ubotu!  *shakes fist*
<dazjorz> "I believe /etc/event.d/ replaced /etc/inittab. Ubuntu refers to it as upstart."
<dazjorz> is there any way to add factoids to ubotu?
<SilentDis> dazjorz: yeah.  /msg ubotu !<factoid> is <full info>
<MPS> > hi, anyone an idea how to put my wlan card under feisty in monitor mode so that they will stay in monitormode and doesn't switch back to managed mode?
<SilentDis> dazjorz: it'll get reviewed and added if needed
<jussi01> !botabuse | SilentDis
<ubotu> SilentDis: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<jussi01> :P
* jussi01 tickles SilentDis
<SilentDis> jussi01: lol thanks, we're not abusing it though, we're adding relivent info lmao
<zipper> dazjorz: my /etc/event.d/tty2 contains this: http://paster.dazjorz.com/?p=605
<ardchoille> Adding info to the bot is probably better done in #ubuntu-bots
<MPS> no one an idea?
<don> how do i switch back and forth between kdm and gdm ?  I can switch between desktops no problem, but switching the login window manage, i don't know how.
<SilentDis> ardchoille: i always did it in PMs to ubotu directly, and usually had favorable comments from the mods about the stuff I added.  I will go to #ubuntu-bots from now on though :)
<ardchoille> SilentDis: Oh, in pm is good too. I was just concerned about keeping channel traffic to a minimum as newbies can get lost in the traffic if it scolls too much.
<SilentDis> ardchoille: yep, same here.  I always did /msg ubotu blah blah blah :)
<dazjorz> zipper: your current runlevel is 3, right?
<zipper> dazjorz: it is
<dazjorz> zipper: wait, that can't be right, mine shows something else
<don> how do i switch back and forth between kdm and gdm ?  I can switch between desktops no problem, but switching the login window manage, i don't know how.
<dazjorz> zipper: what happens if you run /sbin/getty 38400 tty2 # in a [ck] onsole ?
<zipper> dazjorz: uhm, it "stalls". Newline, then nothing
<zipper> oh wait
<zipper> after some time it just ends
<SilentDis> zipper: try switching to tty2 then, see what happens
<zipper> dazjorz: http://paster.dazjorz.com/?p=606
<zipper> SilentDis: nothing really.... Just a blinking curser, nothing else
<dazjorz> zipper: # was a comment sign ;)
<dazjorz> zipper: you didn't need to enter it
<zipper> oh
<zipper> :P
<dazjorz> zipper: anyway, what happens if you press ctrl+alt+f2 now?
<dazjorz> ...then ctrl+alt+f7 to go back :/
<zipper> same deal. Still a blinking curser
<dazjorz> oh
<zipper> goes for all the tty's btw, except tty1 which shows some info from when i started up xorg
<dazjorz> ps -A | grep tty
<zipper> still only the tty7
<dazjorz> dang
<SilentDis> as if I didn't smoke enough already... still searching for ya zipper.  lol
<dazjorz> zipper: are you sure the last line of tty2 is "/sbin/getty 38400 tty2exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty2" ?
<zipper> dazjorz: i'm positive
<dazjorz> it looks double
<zipper> let me double-check
<zipper> hang on
<dazjorz> zipper: could you change it into "exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty2", so remove the first /sbin/getty to tty2
<zipper> dazjorz: it is as i pasted it.
<dazjorz> zipper: if this line is formatted the same way in the other ttyX, change it there, too
<dazjorz> then reboot
<dazjorz> or, wait
<dazjorz> once you changed all these lines, run 'init 2'
<zipper> isnt it "telinit 2" ?
<snikker> i've run debsum and i've a lot of "no md5sums for ..." (in files as binutils, at, bzip2, and so on). why this?
<dazjorz> zipper: I don't know what the difference is, but yeah, use telinit
<zipper> dazjorz: omg! it works :)
<dazjorz> great :)
<zipper> hmm... perhaps i should look if this bug has been already filed. Where to do that?
<zipper> thanks for the help btw
<SilentDis> zipper: glad it's working at least... found a wiki page with more info, too: http://www.linode.com/wiki/index.php/Console_login_on_Ubuntu
<cox377> does anyone know a command to restart all usb devices?
<SilentDis> g'night everyone, i need sleep lol
<Kartibok> test
<ardchoille> passed
<Kartibok> ardchoille: ta!
<ardchoille> :)
<jzilla_> im drunk
<jzilla_> im hgoing back to the casono
<jzilla_> qwho's whith me
<jzilla_> LETS GO
<dazjorz> heh
<dazjorz> !pinf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pinf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dazjorz> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<dazjorz> *wow*
<dazjorz> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dazjorz> -___-
<zipper> anyone know where security.ubuntu.com is located? Getting very slow speeds on it
<dazjorz> zipper: security.ubuntu.com has address 82.211.81.138
<dazjorz> 138.81.211.82.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer auckland.ubuntu.com.
<dazjorz> auckland.ubuntu.com :/
<kraut> moin
<Kartibok> Could someone give me an idea how I could uninstall VMPlayer using the command line?
<ardchoille> sudo apt-get remove vmware-player    ?
<DJServers> yo
<Kartibok> ardchoille: Looks like thats it.....cheers
<ardchoille> :)
<ardchoille> Kartibok: You can see if a package is installed with: apt-cache policy packagename
<ardchoille> Or search the repos for a package: apt-cache search packagename
<MrDigimon> is there any free windows game emulators to linux?
<DJServers> can ya still see mee?
<Kartibok> ardchoille: I initially downloaded the package from VMWare, but when I had networking issues I wanted to remove it, but it was not in the add/remove program options
<ardchoille> DJServers: yes
<zipper> When trying to run the NVIDIA installer script, i get an error about it not being able to find the kernel source. What package do i need? Already got build-essentials
<ardchoille> zipper: Why are you using a script when the drivers are in the repos?
<zipper> ardchoille: thought the drivers in the repos were old?
<zipper> or well
<zipper> at least not as new as the binary ones from the nvidia site
<ardchoille> zipper: I'm using the nvidia drivers fro the repos and they work quite well. I don't know what's on the nvidia site.
<zipper> okay
<zipper> do i need to change my xorg.conf manually when using those from the repos?
<ardchoille> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ardchoille> That's what I followed. I installed one package, ran one command, restarted x and voila :)
<zipper> nice, the ones from the repos works fine it seems
<zipper> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Kubuntu> I can't copile the wireless network drivers!
<Kubuntu> How should I copile the beklin drivers?
<Kubuntu> Is it enogh to type make?
<ardchoille> Kubuntu: Don't the drivers come with a README or INSTALL files? Or some kind of docs?
<Kubuntu> yes
<Kubuntu> It says make: *** No rule to make target `config'.  Stop.
<ardchoille> Isn't there some documentation on installing?
<Kubuntu> yes, but when I follow them I get errors
<fildo> can anyone help me witha pcmcia dvb-t card ?
<Kubuntu> No
<DJServers> !format
<DJServers> !format
<DJServers> ...
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<zipper> Is there any way to increase write/read speeds of your harddrives?
<Kubuntu> no
<chuen> Morning all. My system's just done its routine 'Hda1 mounted 30 times' check, and the error * Activating swap [fail]  appeared.
<chuen> This was followed by 'unable to find swap-space' signature.
<chuen> What should I do?
<zipper> any way to increase HDD transfer speed?
<zipper> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sivaji> zipper enable dma
<seu> salut
<zipper> sivaji: any hints on how to do that?
<sivaji> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<sivaji> zipper ok
<Kubuntu> How can I install ndiswrapper??
<sivaji> chuen echo "/swapfilelocation     none swap 0 0 " >> /etc/fstab
<sivaji> chuen tell me what output u get for this command
<Kubuntu> How do I install ndiswrapper?
<chuen> sivaj: permission denied (tried sudo too)
<sivaji> Kubuntu try #ubuntu
<Kubuntu> why?
<Greenery> my kubuntu sometimes wont shutdown properly...any idea what's wrong?
<chuen> sivaji: permission denied
<Kubuntu> Mine either
<mrmonday> anyone know what the password for the kubuntu live CD is?
<zipper> Hmm, after installing kubuntu, i cant boot my legit windows XP cd. What gives? Grub starts before i get the chance to boot the cd
<Kubuntu> nothing?
<Kubuntu> tried bios settings?
<mrmonday> Kubuntu, tried it
<sivaji> chuen "swapon -s" try this
<chuen> sivaji: That was using sudo too.
<zipper> Kubuntu: dont think its bios settings, since i were able to boot it before i installed kubuntu
<chuen> sivaji: OK
<Kubuntu> zipper ok
<chuen> sivaji: OK, it accepted that comand.
<sivaji> chuen what u get
<chuen> sivaji: No output from command - cust back to prompt.
<sivaji> chuen paste u r output
<chuen> sivaji: Oh, shoudl I try the previosu command again.
<sivaji> no that is wrong swapon -s will show u r swap partition information
<Greenery> is it normal for kubuntu not shutting down properly at times?
<chuen> sivaji: No output at all from that.
<Kubuntu> Yes, mine doesn't!
<Greenery> so is it safe to turn it off from the power output? or have to hit the reset button and redo the shutdown?
<chuen> sivaji: any idea what to try next?
<sivaji> chuen sudo  fdisk -l will show all partition check whether u have swap
<Kubuntu> Yes, it is totally safe
<Kubuntu> might break your screencard though
<Greenery> so it is a known problem for kubuntu?
<chuen> sivaji: OIK, one sec.
<Kubuntu> greenery Don't know, but it is a problem for me!
<chuen> sivaji: Disk /dev/sda: 2047 MB, 2047868416 bytes
<chuen> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 248 cylinders
<chuen> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<chuen>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<chuen> /dev/sda1               1          10       80293+   0  Empty
<chuen> /dev/sda2              11         248     1911732    b  W95 FAT32
<sivaji> chuen u r swap partition is not working is it?
<chuen> sivaji: No, it's not!
<chuen> sivaji: But it was until today AFAIK.
<chuen> sivaji: Not sure why the W95 FAT32 is there either.
<sivaji> chuen u have or had  windows
<chuen> sivaji: Yes, I did - thought I got rid af all traces :)
<sivaji> chuen i think u didnt deallocate that partition
<chuen> sivaji: Not sure why swap would suddenly 'disappear'.
<chuen> sivaji: I have had swap until now - is it automatic when I insytall ed Kubuntu?
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to encode a speex in soundkonverter.  However the file decodes to 99% and then stops.  It doesn't encode nor come up with any errors.  The program says I have the right packages installed to perform this operation.  What should I do?
<chuen> sivaji: Oh, ISWYM - deallocate Win partition.
<sivaji> chuen do u have ram more that 1gb it means u dont need swap partition
<zipper> how do i set kubuntu to use firefox as default instead of konquerer?
<chuen> sivaji: No, I have 512mb
<sivaji> chuen "fdisk -l " says u dont have swap partition
<sivaji> chuen u want to create a swap partition now
<chuen> savaji: OK, maybe I was hallucinating! Can I create on - is it easy (and safe) to do so?
<chuen> sivaji: I think I should, yes.
<sivaji> try ksyguard whether u r swap space is being used or not
<sivaji> chuen
<chuen> sivaji: OK, I have that - what should I check for?
<sivaji> can see memory usage at the bottom
<chuen> sivaji: No swap space available ...
<mrmonday> so no one know the password/username?
<ardchoille> mrmonday: There isn't one, when you use sudo it executes the command without need of a password.
<ardchoille> At least it always has for me.
<mrmonday> the thing is, it asks for a password!
<chuen> sivaji: So does that mean there is no swapspace available that can be created?
<chuen> sivaji: Not enough physical disk space?
<ardchoille> mrmonday: I've never seen the livecd do that.
<mrmonday> I can't even get to a point where I can get to a CLI
* mrmonday thinks he may have to download another iso...
<Karti> When I look at my iwconfig it shows my encryption key in clear text - is this right?
<llutz> Karti: if you call it as root, yes
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to use soundKonverter to convert a ogg to a spx file.  However the program was for some reason trying to encode with gogo which is a mp3 encoder.  It would freeze after trying to do this.  So I installed gogo and now it cant read the files.  What should I do?
<Karti> llutz: just realised........many thanks......I win the numpty award as it was a root session!
<gemidjy> this is urgent: when I try to print I get this error: http://pastie.caboo.se/69087
<Karti> gemidjy: have you the correct drivers installed?
<zipper> I have a logitech MX518 mouse, but it doesnt seem like the thumb-buttons work. How to fix?
<gemidjy> Karti: yes I have
<flo> hy i'm new to kubuntu (always used ubuntu) is there any restricted drivers manager in kubuntu? i don't seem to findit
<Karti> and have you printed from it before?
<flo> need them for my nvidia card
<gemidjy> Karti: yes I have
<leszek> helo
<gemidjy> Karti: any way to get Kubuntu's default /etc/cups/cupsd.conf file, it might be the problem ?
<Karti> flo: Visit this site.....did it all for me http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html
<Karti> gemidjy: I have only worked on the networked printers but thought I might be able to help if it was a PLC driver
<gemidjy> Karti: if u can get me the default cupsd.conf file It will be fine
<Karti> gemidjy: is this any good? http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl5_cupsd.conf.htm
<oslo> hi i managed to use back with new kopete versions my pwc webcam. for this i use svn & this patch: http://bugs.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=19393&action=view
<llp78> ive upgraded/installed glade 3 but i can find the build option to build the apps - like in glade 2 - can anyone help
<Black_Monkey> hi, I've just restarted X, and kicker's gone - typing "kicker" on the command line doesn't bring it up - does anyone know how I can start it?
<oslo> kopete 0.12.5 or 0.12.6 with this patch seems now ok for myPhilips Toucam 720k webcam
<llp78> is there no way to build using glade3 - seems a bit strange that it wont let you build, thats the most important function of the app
<ardchoille> llp78: glade is simply a GUI designer. You can, however, use the glade xml file in a python, C++, perl, etc app
<ardchoille> I don't think glade was intended to write full apps
<llp78> ardchoille been using glade v2 to build a project - under file there is a build - which creates the src - but this option is gone in version 3 - or im missing something
<ardchoille> llp78: Ah, ok, I misunderstood you.
<ardchoille> Sorry about that.
<llp78> ardchoille: check there site under apps - glade can build some smooth apps
<llp78> i have a dirty work around - which is design in 3 - save close - open 2, open project build src
<sercik> HI!
<thomax> hi y'all
<thomax> anyone got an idea what tools to use to backup encrypted dvd's?
<sercik> dvdrip
<sercik> i think should work also with encripted
<thomax> doesn't seem to do the trick :(
<sercik> have you already tried^
<sercik> ^
<thomax> I'll give you error 1 sec
<thomax> jup
<sercik> i know that latest dvd are hard to decrypt
<thomax> gonna try k9copy now
<sercik> probably only clonedvd can
<SSJ_GZ> thomax: Have you god libdecss installed?
<SSJ_GZ> *got
<sercik> ahah
<sercik> god libdecss!
<SSJ_GZ> Hehe
<SSJ_GZ> All worship libdecss!
<sercik> i tought was a divene library
<thomax> SSJ_GZ: now that you say it
<thomax> SSJ_GZ: I thought I had, but I cant seem to find it in my repos :(
<thomax> !libdecss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdecss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SSJ_GZ> thomax: Installing that would be a good start, then - I don't know of any rippers that bundle it :)
<thomax> SSJ_GZ: any idea where i can find deb packages
<kblog> how do i get informations about my wlan-card? lspci?
<sercik> of what?
<sercik> ifwconfig
<sercik> or iwconfig
<sercik> i don't remember
<SSJ_GZ> thomax: It can be tricky to find due to legal issues :/
<SSJ_GZ> thomax: Google, or search the ubuntuforums
<thomax> aight
<thomax> thanx for the info
<SSJ_GZ> thomax: np - good luck!
<sercik> but the name is not libdvdcss?
<sercik> or libdecss is abither pacakage?
<sercik> another
<sercik> i need that adept doesn't try to upgrade a package how can i do?
<sercik> i have read apt-pinning but is difficult for me
<steux> hi everybody, am using a live cd of ubuntu and am trying to burn a cd with k3b. the program is saying burning successful but the cd is empty and unusable
<steux> can anybody help
<sercik> try cdrecord
<[4K^Javax] > anyone used the SK Insider "pay by call" signup method? /q
<steux> adept is saying cdrecord installed but i can't find it
<Karti> can you burn CDs with the live edition running from memory? I would have thought you couldn't as it would require access to the HD for data transfer
<sercik> it is possible to brun from live cd
<sercik> i'm sure because my friend have done it
<sercik> and is not a linux guru
<steux> i think i can too but maybe i m not using the right burner
<steux> anyway what is the command line to launch cdrecord please
<sercik> cdrecord
<sercik> read man cdrecord
<Karti> cdrecord
<ardchoille> apt-cache policy cdrecord
<rraajj> Hello! How do I set the default CPU policy on startup? I want it to use performance if it's on AC, and powersave if it's on battery.
<sercik> but you need before to use mkisofs
<zipper> I have an Intel HDA onboard soundcard and a Soundblaster Audigy 4 soundcard. The Intel HDA is set as default, but i want to use my audigy card instead... How to do this?
<sercik> cpu police is under /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0
<sercik> zipper HI!
<sercik> but you can't disable from bios?
<nagyv> hello! could someone help me please? my laptop overheats(?) if powermanager is set to dynamic (or performance). Could this be solved with a compiled kernel? Or any other way?
<rraajj> sercik: Where exactly here? It looks like it contains the some scaling constants...
<sercik> a minute
<zipper> sercik: hey
<steux> thanx sercik and karti
<sercik> zipper: hi my frien!
<sercik> zipper: hi my friend!
<sercik> rraajj: the possibility are ondemand performance
<zipper> =)
<sercik> ondemand will automatically scale when needen
<sercik> or userspace that give the possibility to manual change fid/vid
<sercik> but i haven't tried it
<sercik> rraajj: do you use kubuntu?
<sercik> you can install kpowersave
<rraajj> sercik: Yes.
<sercik> what cpu do you have?
<rraajj> sercik: I have both kpowersave and the default power manager applet.
<sercik> so what is the problem?
<sercik> it doesn't recognize scaling cpu?
<rraajj> It loads dynamic by default, but I want to use it's full performance when it's on AC.
<sercik> ah ok
<rraajj> But it seems to (still) use dynamic even when it's on AC.
<sercik> i understand
<sercik> i think that with powersaved you can't do that
<sercik> there are severla cpufreq client
<sercik> and someone have a configuration much completed
<sercik> do you have athlon or pentium?
<rraajj> sercik: You know what, I have managed to solve this problem using kpowersave when I was still using simplymepis. So frustrating that I completely forgot how I did it! :))
<rraajj> sercik: It's a Turion.
<sercik> you can try powernowd that substitute powersaved
<thomax> SSJ_GZ: libdvdcss2 does the trick ;-)
<sercik> rraajj: http://pastebin.ca/552737
<SSJ_GZ> thomax: Excellent :)
<sercik> this is a piece of man page of powernowd
<rraajj> Hmm...
<thomax> rraajj & sercik I use kpowersave, and it supprots CPU scaling frequency
<sercik> thomax: we know this!
<thomax> sercik: okay ;)
<sercik> but rraajj would that on ac connected his pc go always at maximum
<sercik> rraajj: but you can't change manully the policy ?
<thomax> I can
<sercik> or you could write a script
<rraajj> sercik: I can change it manually.
<vlad> hi there
<nosrednaekim> sercik: is this something to do with guidance powermanager?
<sercik> that read battery meter a write automatically performance in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/scaling_governor
<sercik> nosrednaekim: rraajj would that his cpu will be always at maximun when ac connected
<nosrednaekim> hello vlad
<nosrednaekim> sercik: does he have a laptop?
<sercik> and probably he would to do this automatically
<sercik> i think yes!
<sercik> a normal pc is always ac connectec or not?
<rraajj> nosrednaekim: Yes, I do have a laptop. :)
<vlad> i use kubuntu 7.04, and i use blender from "http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/feisty/cinelerra/i686/".
<atk_> Hi. I recently changed from ubuntu to kubuntu after being a die hard gnome fan for many years. I still have both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop on my computer. Everything is running smoothly except my encryption: everytime I open encrypted email I get a gtk dialog asking for my passphrase. How can I change that to KDE's default?
<vlad> when i use it in windowed mode sometimes my pc freezing at all
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: get kpowersave
<vlad> no mouse moving, no hdd activity..
<sercik> nosrednaekim: but you haven't understood the problem
<vlad> but in fullscreen mode it doesn't freeze
<sercik> rraajj: is there some konsole program that read battery meter?
<sercik> i con't have a la laptop
<nosrednaekim> sercik: oh..... what is it?
<rraajj> nosrednaekim: I have kpowersave. I want it to put my CPU on "performance" scale when it's on AC, and "dynamic" when it's on battery.
<vlad> i just wanted to know how can i track any error messages.. maybe they are generated by blender?
<rraajj> sercik: You're suggesting we write a script, aren't you? :))
<sercik> yes
<sercik> if is there some program that give battery status
<sercik> or ac status
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: isn't there an option for that in kpowersave?
<sercik> but probably someone can help you better than me
<nosrednaekim> sercik: yes you can get it from hal or from /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0
<nosrednaekim> vlad: no clue... ask in #blender
<vlad> sorry :)
<rraajj> nosrednaekim: I don't think so... I remember I did this by editing a configuration file.
<sercik> we can filtrate this output with sed
<sercik> and then add an if condition
<sercik> that launch sudo /etc/init,d/powersaved stop
<nosrednaekim> sercik: not a problem...I already have a script that will do it...
<sercik> we can add this script to cron
<sercik> every ten minutes
<nosrednaekim> sercik: 10? we can make it event driven I think..
<sercik> was an example
<sercik> can you give me the output of /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0
<nosrednaekim> sercik: maybe we should request they add that to guidance-power0manager
<sercik> ?
<nosrednaekim> sercik: sure
<sercik> yes will be better
<sercik> i will tri to do a script
<sercik> rraajj: but you don't think that powernowd coule resolve your problem?
<nosrednaekim> sercik: actually, you want /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/ACAD/state
<sercik> oh better
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: sercik i'm almost certain I saw that option in there
<rraajj> nosrednaekim: Hmm, I think I got it!
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: good.
<sercik> good rraajj you can post the solution
<rraajj> kpowersave changes the scheme (not the policy) to powersave when it's on battery.
<rraajj> And (by default) to performance when it's on AC.
<sercik> sure i can understand what you mean
<rraajj> And then you could customize both schemes to use a certain CPU policy.
<sercik> so this is perfect
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: heh... that works..
<sercik> rraajj: is the best! :)
<rraajj> The default CPU policy in performance is dynamic. I changed it to performance and it seemed to work for me. :)
<sercik> strange nick rraajj
<nosrednaekim> anything is better than writing a script.;)
<rraajj> I have no idea if the settings will be restored once I reboot, though. (like that gtk-engines-qt font problem) :))
<sercik> but why do you want to use more electric power
<sercik> do you think to llose performance using scale?
<sercik> loose
<nosrednaekim> sercik: actually yes you do lose a little doing dynamic
<sercik> yes a little
<rraajj> sercik: There is actually a delay when you use scaling.
<sercik> but 2% of less performanca?
<sercik> but 2% of less performance?
<sercik> 3%
<nosrednaekim> sercik: I can notice it in games
<sercik> so all is good what finh good!
<sercik> so all is good what finish good!
<rraajj> sercik: Lol! Ahahaha.
<sercik> i don't if in english this exists
<sercik> i use it in italian
<nosrednaekim> what exists?
<rraajj> Speaking of the gtk-engines-qt problem, does anyone else here experience problems when configuring the default font and styles used by GTK applications?
<sercik> all is good what finish good
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: nope
<sercik> in italiano is: tutto  bene quello che finisce bene
<rraajj> I can't seem to change them. Once I exit kcontrol, they return back to their default settings.
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: hmm..
<sercik> for me works!
<rraajj> I click "Apply", of course. :)
<sercik> i use human for gtk apps
<wsjunior> hello. i installed ksynaptics here but it seems it doesnt work. when i disable the touchpad it doesnt stop working as it should. does anybody know what could be happening? also, when i log into kde the scroll of the touchpad works, but after some time it stop and i only have it back if i log into kde again :(
<sercik> but this problem afflict feisty and not edgy (for me)
<rraajj> sercik: I actually just want to change GTK fonts, but it always changes back to the default.
<sercik> but do you use feisty?
<rraajj> sercik: Yes, I'm now on Feisty.
<sercik> feisty is full of problems
<sercik> i have switched to edgy
<nosrednaekim> fiesty is working great here
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: BTW,,, yould you like a wattmeter for fiesty?
<sercik> measures power consumption?
<nosrednaekim> sercik: yeah
<nosrednaekim> sercik: only works on laptops though.
<sercik> wille be better a dollars meter
<sercik> or euro
<rraajj> sercik: I'm a SimplyMepis user myself since I got this laptop. I migrated my system to Feisty for the kernel updates.
<mike_> beryl is cool
<rraajj> nosrednaekim: Sure! :)
<sercik> rraajj: i have also ried simplymepis
<Darkrift2> quick q
<sercik> but had a bug with my 7600GT
<Darkrift2> how do i know if ive upgraded the kernel?
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: its a hack to guidance-powermanager
<Darkrift2> i dont remember doing it, but when im in grub
<sercik> now i'm on kubuntu original (edgy)
<Darkrift2> i see 3 options
<sercik> tyoe uname -r
<sercik> and you will see your kernel version
<sercik> Darkrift2: but you are upgrading now?
<Darkrift2> no
<Darkrift2> but i used to see 2 opttions in grub
<sercik> yes
<Darkrift2> kernel blah
<sercik> is for sure
<Darkrift2> and kernel blah-recovery
<sercik> becuase when you install a newer version the older is not uninstalled by default
<rraajj> Darkrift2: Is the memtest and the system rescue entries already included in the 3 entries you're saying?
<nosrednaekim> now there are 4?
<Darkrift2> no
<Darkrift2> now there is xxxxx-16
<Darkrift2> xxxxxxx-16-recovery
<Darkrift2> xxxxxxxx-15
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: http://nosrednaekim.wordpress.com/2007/06/05/making-guidance-power-manager-into-a-wattmeter/
<Darkrift2> and
<Darkrift2> xxxxxxxx-15-recovery
<sercik> Darkrift2: you need to manually uninstall -15
<rraajj> Darkrift2: It might have happened on a dist-upgrade or a simple upgrade. Kernel updates are (I think) regular entities in the repos.
<Darkrift2> i c
<sercik> if you are sure that -16 works good for you
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift2: then yeah.. you updated your kernel
<rraajj> Did you dist-upgrade or upgrade recently?
<Darkrift2> i dont even remember when it happened
<Darkrift2> nope
<Darkrift2> fresh install
<Darkrift2> only thing i did was install linux-headers
<Darkrift2> that seems to be what caused it
<sercik> Darkrift2: don't worry this i snot a problame
<sercik> problem
<Darkrift2> didnt think so
<rraajj> Oh, I see.
<sercik> i have told you that if you want you can remove old kernel version
<Darkrift2> yeah
<Darkrift2> wasnt worried about that
<sercik> go in /boot
<sercik> and do a ls
<Darkrift2> was just wondering how that happens without me noticing it
<sercik> strange!
<rraajj> The linux-headers you installed was probably the newest version in the repos, and it needs the kernel version it points to. That's why it also installed the newest kernel image the headers need.
<sercik> but when you have install headers
<sercik> its dependancy comes new kernel
<sercik> rraajj: exact
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: did you go to that web page?
<sercik> rraajj: speaks english i speak a strange language!
<mike_> fiesty is the best release yet
<sercik> no
<sercik> edgy is better!
<Darkrift2> i love kubuntu
<sercik> i like kubunt! i love my girl!
<sercik> :)
<Darkrift2> after getting mirc running
<rraajj> nosrednaekim: Yes, I'm currently reading it. :)
<Darkrift2> i wont go back to vista
<mike_> fiesty runs beryl etc very well
<sercik> also edgy woth alberto milone drivers
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: if you need any help..shout
<sercik> Darkrift2: the grub menu is inside /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sercik> amd under /boot there are initrd and vmlinux files
<rraajj> I'm still disturbed by the fact that I can't change GTK fonts, though.
<sercik> if you have 2 initrd and two vmlinuz
<sercik> you have 2 kernels installed
<hendaus> hiya all
<hendaus> sivaji2009 Wb
<nosrednaekim> hey hendaus
<sivaji2009> hendaus hi
<rraajj> nosrednaekim: Is there a way to do this in kpowersave? :))
<hendaus> hello friends
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: I don't think kpowersave is written in Python, so unless we have a C++ guru here, no
<sivaji2009> hendaus cant u receive my files which i send just now
<rraajj> nosrednaekim: Yeah, that's what I'm thinking.
<hendaus> sivaji2009 where?
<hendaus> sivaji2009 on irc?
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: you can always get my other script I link to on the bottom of the page.
<sivaji2009> hendaus yes now on irc
<hendaus> sivaji2009 i know but i am not receiving
<sivaji2009> hendaus y cant receive or u dont know how to receive
<hendaus> sivaji2009 wait
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: hmmmdo you have to use kpowersave for powersaved to use its configuration?
<hendaus> sivaji2009 try
<rraajj> nosrednaekim: What do you mean?
<sivaji2009> [DCC]  Offering "dsc00425.jpg" to hendaus for upload...
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: I mean, do you have to keep kpoersave open as a frintend for powersaved. you could use guidance instead.
<Darkrift2> i wish my windows key worked more like it did in windows (shortcuts)
<sivaji2009> hendaus can u receive now
<hendaus> i make dcc ignore off
<sercik> someone can help me how to configure a bridge?
<rraajj> nosrednaekim: Hmm, I'm not sure... They use the same configuration, I presume?
<hendaus> sivaji2009 come one yahoo?
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: I don't know... try closing kpowersave and see if your frequency scaling switching works.
<sivaji2009> hendaus ok
<rraajj> nosrednaekim: Okay, will try.
<RytmenPinnen> what's the command for restarting an app in the konsol?
<Darkrift2> i know some apps accept appname --restart
<nosrednaekim> RytmenPinnen: restarting an app?
<RytmenPinnen> I need to restart the kicker
<sercik> someone can help me to configure a bridge?
<RytmenPinnen> the window tabs has been stuffed to the left edge so there's a ton of space but the tabs are very small
<rraajj> nosrednaekim: I might have closed guidance a while back during the frenzy. How do I restart it?
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: guidance-power-manager in the konsole
<nosrednaekim> RytmenPinnen: in the panel? well, just drag the three little dots on the far left of the taskbar to the left.
<RytmenPinnen> ah, cool thanks! why does the panel behave that way sometimes?
<orbisvicis> anyone know how to make amarok detect both ide drives /dev/hda & /dev/hdb when clicking "play audio cd" ?
<Karti> Darkrift2: Try Alt+Space beats windows button hands down
<Karti> Its called Katapult
<nosrednaekim> RytmenPinnen: you probably accidentally moved somehting
<Karti> only found it after some advice from here
<Darkrift2> what does katapult do?
<Karti> you type the command you want and it highlights the apps
<sercik> is a stupid and unusefu app
<Karti> do the At+space and then type in slowly Konsole
<orbisvicis> is an awesome powerful utility
<nosrednaekim> or you can do calculator
<orbisvicis> especially for laptops
<Karti> sercik: sorry .....I like it!
<rraajj> nosrednaekim: I think they have different configuration files.
<sercik> orbisvicis: what do you tell?
<nosrednaekim> or search for music
<Darkrift2> wow
<orbisvicis> common sense, i sepak of
<orbisvicis> *speak
<Darkrift2> dont hold back the frills here guys
<Darkrift2> lol
<sercik> but seach only inside kde menu
<nosrednaekim> is very interesting and has a lot of potential
* Darkrift2 goes to sleep
<Darkrift2> gn all
<rraajj> nosrednaekim: Lol, this was echoed back by the terminal: "Warning: policy from config file not supported"
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: crap..
<totix800> Anybody here got "Unable to install GRUB in (hd0)" while installing your OS?
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: hmmm
<sivaji2009> !hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: I think we need to add some functionality to guidance...
<orbisvicis> hm sercik that is true
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: you know... I think I can hack it to do what you want.
<rraajj> nosrednaekim: So probably, they use the same config file but was somehow messed up by kpowersave. Or something...
<rraajj> nosrednaekim: Oh really? Wow! That'd be cool!
<sercik> goodbye
<Karti> when I choose links from in here it opens up my Quanta...how can I change its association?
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: yep... PM me..
<rraajj> I always liked how the power manager in Kubuntu progresses every distro upgrade.
<rraajj> Too bad I can't use it properly (pre-Feisty days) in my laptop.
<KubuntuNewbie> Hello
<nosrednaekim> rraajj: it might take a while... but i'll figure out how to do it
<nosrednaekim> hello KubuntuNewbie
<sercik> smbmount nust be installed suid root....... someone can help me?
<gan|y|med> hi
<sercik> i need to mount samba shares as user
<gan|y|med> i have extreme performance problems with opera in kubuntu feisty (opera 9.2). tab switching is VERY slow and uses up to 50 cpu time
<gan|y|med> any experience with that?
<sercik> use firefox
<gan|y|med> pls dont answer if it is not constructive. thank you
<nuu> sercik: sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbmount
<Lynoure> gan|y|med: report Opera company a bug on that, if it bothers you. It's not that easy to troubleshoot, it being closed source (unless they have changed that recently)
<sivaji2009> sercik samba is just like ktorrent or different
<sercik> hi nuu
<nuu> sercik: and if you want to be able to umount too using the same principle, sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbumount too
<nuu> hi sercik.
<sercik> it doesn't work
<nuu> what doesnt work ?
<Lynoure> gan|y|med: or experiment with moving your configuration for it elsewhere
<sercik> libsmb basec programs must NOT be setuid root
<gan|y|med> Lynoure: doesn't work. same effect
<Lynoure> gan|y|med: then it's bug report time.
<sercik> nuu: this is the error
<sercik> libsmb basec programs must NOT be setuid root
<nuu> sercik: which program reports that ?
<sercik> smb4k
<Lynoure> gan|y|med: Opera probably has help email address, or some such.
<orbisvicis> are the cdrom ide drives hda & hdb linked to another /dev/*
<orbisvicis> ?
<gan|y|med> that's the bad thing about closed source... pay time
<sivaji2009> sercik samba is just like ktorrent or different
<gan|y|med> oh wait. they have a free and a premium one. only saw the latter
<gan|y|med> nope. it is just a mail service. argh
<rraajj> Anyone knows where the configuration file for gtk-engines-qt is located?
<sercik> ktorrent and samba are completely different
<xRaich[o] 2x> rraajj: $HOME/.gtk_qt_engine_rc
<rraajj> xRaich[o] 2x: Okay, thanks!
<Chani> I need to start using lvm. I've got my data all backed up, but I'm not sure what I have to do to make my kubuntu ready for lvm...
<Chani> anyone here know much about lvm?
<rraajj> This was thrown by kcontrol when I try saving my gtk-engines-qt configurations: "QFile::writeBlock: File not open"
<Chani> I'm planning to have only /boot outside of the lvm, so my initrd thing will need to be able to do lvm stuff. I'm not sure if that's in there by default, or if it'll magicallly know what to do, or anything
<rraajj> xRaich[o] 2x: Do you know where it saves the font configuration?
<xRaich[o] 2x> rraajj: dunno maybe .gtkrc-2.0-kde
<Lynoure> gan|y|med: you could still maybe try to strace it to see what it does, but that might or might not be useful and chances are you could not do anything about it anyway.
<rraajj> xRaich[o] 2x: w00t, it IS there! Hehehe.
<xRaich[o] 2x> rraajj: happy now? ^^
<rraajj> xRaich[o] 2x: Of course!
<rraajj> Aaaah! At last, Firefox is beautiful again! (lol!)
* xRaich[o] 2x does the happy-dance
<gan|y|med> Lynoure: well, maybe i'll have go and see if the older versions perform better before i pinpoint the prob to opera and waste time writing a bug report
<Lynoure> gan|y|med: I would assume that to take longer than writing the report, but your mileage might vary.
<oleg> 
<anvd23>  <oleg>  ?
<anvd23> hi all
<sivaji2009> !hi | anvd23
<ubotu> anvd23: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ixolit> Hello. I've just installed kubuntu. Why this doesn't work:
<ixolit>  sudo apt-get install xchat
<ixolit> Reading package lists... Done
<ixolit> Building dependency tree
<ixolit> Reading state information... Done
<ixolit> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<Chani> no lvm users here?
<oslo> i'd liek to erase files i have twice or more on my hards drives, how can i do ? wich programs can i use ?
<anvd23> ixolit reinstal
<ixolit> anvd23, ?
<sivaji2009> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chani> ixolit: apt-get update?
<sivaji2009> ixolit u must know correct package name to install it
<sivaji2009> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<judgen> howdy
<Chani> xchat happens to be a valid package name, sivaji2009
<crdlb> ixolit, make sure you have universe enabled
<crdlb> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<sivaji2009> Chani then y apt return error
<ixolit> by default those repositories are enabled ?
<ixolit> apt-get should just work ?
<Chani> ixolit: double-check that it's enabled. and then update
<kain> hello
<kain> i am having wireless issues
<kain> my wireless has worked before but on some networks open and encrypted it stops at 28% configuring device and hangs
<kain> i just tried to setup my network for work which is a shared key
<wers> kain, you're using feisty right?
<kain> feisty?
<kain> kubuntu 7.4
<wers> there really is a problem with feisty's knetworkmanager
<kain> ok
<wers> yup 7.04
<kain> is there an alternative
<wers> so you connect manualla
<wers> manually
<kain> how would i go about that
<Chani> there is? uhoh
<wers> run "wlassistant"
<wers> in the terminal
<wers> then select your router
<kain> please hold installing
<kain> via apt get
<judgen> big problem. ive reinstalled kubuntu now many times. And sometimes when running Xorg everything comes to a screeching halt and the HDD grinds like out of this world.
<kain> thnx brb
<judgen> anyone got an idea?
<korobase> !Adept_crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept_crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<korobase> !Adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<sivaji2009> korobase what happen to u r adept
<judgen> !rss-glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss-glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<judgen> !akregator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akregator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> judgen, how much memory do you have ? and how large is your swap file?
<judgen> BluesKaj: my ram is 2gb and my swapfile? dont you mean swap partition?
<BluesKaj> yeah
<wers> do you know how to run Metisse on Kubuntu?
<korobase> crash for Adept_update
<korobase> !Adept_update crash
<BluesKaj> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<judgen> BluesKaj: 5gb
<BluesKaj> well, swap that large is wasted judgen
<judgen> BluesKaj: automatic partitioning
<judgen> BlueDevil: any idea why my hdd grinds so horribly?
<BluesKaj> anyway , not knowing what errors are , it's difficult to diagnose
<judgen> i get no errors afaik. It just stops the system and grinds the hdd's for a minute or so, then continues as normal
<BluesKaj> judgen, it could be the fan that's grinding
<judgen> no it isnt
<korobase> How to add up the Adept_update's downloading threads?
<judgen> BluesKaj: fanless computer
<wers> using Kubuntu, how do I change my wireless router's SSID and WEP?
<kain_> wers?
<wers> yes?
<kain> it didn't work
<kain> it wouldn't let me connect with the appropriate settings
<kain> shared hex key
<kain> the network shows and everything
<kain> and i have the key
<BluesKaj> judgen, then i have no clue ...maybe one of the 'heavyhitters' can help
<wers> have you closed knetworkmanager?
<kain> yes
<kain> brb
<fisico> ciao a tutti
<Minataku> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Minataku> :)
<fisico> ok
<sivaji> is there anything like stand by as in desktop ruler windows
<kain_> test
<kain> yeah still no wireless :(
<kain> wers what else can i try?
<david_> howdy partners
<david_> does anyone in here know how to select your default audio device?
<david_> in gnome IIRC there's a setting, but i can't find it here except for in KMIX, which just changes it temporarily, after you restart
<david_> programs like amarok dont let you select device either
<kain> i'm having issues connecting to wireless networks
<wers> kain, try to manually connect using system settings or kcontrol
<BluesKaj> david , in the terminal : alsamixer..unmute the ctrls with the letter m
<kain> i got all the drivers and stuff for my broadcom dell 1390 mini and stuff setup i had it connect to an open network once nothing since
<kain> how wers i'm new to linux/kubuntu
<wers> K Menu--> System Settings
<kain> ok
<wers> open network settings
<kain> in
<kain> now?
<wers> press the administrator mode button
<david_> BluesKaj: they're not muted
<david_> it's just on the wrong device, i have 2 sound cards
<wers> then edit "ra0" if it is the label of your wireless lan
<david_> in gnome and windows you can switch but i can't do it on KDE except temporarily
<zipper> I have an Intel HDA onboard soundcard and a Soundblaster Audigy 4 soundcard. The Intel HDA is set as default, but i want to use my audigy card instead... How to do this?
<david_> zipper - my prob EXACTLY
<zipper> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BluesKaj> david_, sy/settings/soundsys/hardware/select the audio device/advanced linux sound architecture/apply
<david_> except i have a catalinia not audigy
<zipper> david_: heh, sorry, havent been following the chat
<david_> BluesKaj: it's set to that already
<zipper> david_: i dont suppose you've found a solution yet?
<BluesKaj> what yer soundcard , david_ ?
<david_> zipper: nope, in progress
<david_> BluesKaj: Envy24, shows up as chaintech, but it doen'st  matter
<kain> wers i got nothing just a big red box
<david_> BluesKaj: i'm just tyring to select between two, i can do it in alsa mixer, but i have to reboot for it to take effect
<david_> and then it will randomly change back to the default
<wers> kain, isn't there a "ra0" interface that you can edit?
<kain> no
<BluesKaj> david_, try this tutorial : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dolby_Digital_Out_(AC3,_SPDIF)
<kain> eth0 and eth1
<david_> BluesKaj: thanks, ill check it out
<wers> ohh... do you know which one is your wlan?
<kain> yes
<kain> eth1
<wers> select it to configure that interface
<kain> they are both greyed out and disabled for some reason
<kain> when i hit admin mode the tabs disappear and i get a red outline on the box
<david_> zipper: i forgot to tell you something
<david_> zipper: i can get my card working, it just requires a reboot, and will randomly switch back to the HDA Intel
<wers> kain, after you hit admin mode, have you entered your root password?
<david_> zipper: right click the speaker icon, click show mixer window
<kain> doesn't ask me to
<david_> zipper: select your card in the top right dropdown box
<david_> also, right click and on sound icon and select master channel, and do the same
<wers> it should.. if you do not enter your password, you cant edit it
<david_> zipper: then reboot and it should be set up temporarily
<david_> zipper: let me know if that works
<wers> after hitting admin mode, see if a window will popup to ask for your password
<kain> ii know it should
* Minataku yawns and waits for Dr_willis
<kain> brb reboot
<wers> !metisse
<ubotu> Metisse is Mandriva's composite window manager. For more information, see http://www.mandriva.com/projects/metisse
<wers> !howto metisse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about howto metisse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luca> hi everyone
<wers> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knetworkmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<luca> important question - if I want to install the NVIDIA binary driver from the site, should I first uninstall the nvidia debian package?
<BluesKaj> !nVidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<luca> thanks
<slow-motion> hallo
<scififan> hey all
<scififan> i just noticed over the last couple of days the HDD in my Toshiba Satellite never stops spinning... is this a really bad sign?
<scififan> audibly, too. i never noticed this before
<scififan> and it
<scififan> is only 6 months old
<^RiaN^> can someone crack this >>>  6d268c42e7fd6993f7531dfe348afaad
<xerosis> scififan: have you tried running top?
<ardchoille> ^RiaN^: I seriously doubt it. What was usded to make it? md5? sha1? blowfish? IDEA?
<XVampireX> Hi, is anyone here using noatun?
<XVampireX> It's only playing ogg vorbis for me
<luca> ok I think I have a BIG problem with Nvidia drivers...
<XVampireX> Good for you :P
<XVampireX> What is it?
<XVampireX> Your X doesn't start?
<luca> I have a Geforce 7300 which should use the nvidia-glx-new drfivers
<XVampireX> and?
<luca> no it does start using the default 9631 drivers
<XVampireX> So what's the problem?
<luca> point is that for example I cannot start Oblivion here on Ubuntu with the old ones
<^RiaN^> ardchoille: i've try md5 but it's doesn't make a word
<XVampireX> you can't have both drivers installed
<luca> yeah but if I try to use the nvidia-glx-new deb package
<luca> using apt
<luca> I cannot start X anymore EVEN IF it is the right driver
<luca> it does not map the PCI right, I think, or so the output made me think
<XVampireX> you need other things too
<luca> what shoudl they be?
<ardchoille> ^RiaN^: It might not be a word. It may be a md5sum.. or a line of gibberish that was md5'd to make a string. To make some of my passwords, I take a string of gibberish, md5sum it, then sha1sum it. I seriously doubt that string will be of any use to you.
<david_> zipper: did you ever fix the sound card paroblem?
<XVampireX> look for dependencies
<XVampireX> like linux-restricted drivers
<luca> well adept says almost everything is installed and suggests nvidia-new-kernel-source and nvidia-settings
<luca> let's see...
<^RiaN^> maybe it's a website
<^RiaN^> ardchoille:  maybe it's a website
<luca> ok now I should *just* configure my xorg.conf file *shudders*
<luca> trying it out...
<XVampireX> luca: try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<luca> XVampireX: already done
<luca> less try it... :)
<david_> does anyone know how to restart the sound system, eg if i changed hardware devices?
<^RiaN^> david: /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<lu-bao> did my question arrive ?
<_4strO> lu-bao: no
<^RiaN^> somebody know what is YACE
<lu-bao> mh :( okay um how to install nvidia proprietary drivers cause i need them for full 3D support
<XVampireX> anyone using noatun?
<Minataku> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<XVampireX> Minataku: you beat me! :P
<david_> ^RiaN^: i'm getting a NO such file or directory on that
<Minataku> Heehee
<^RiaN^> david_:  open a terminal and type that
<david_> ^RiaN^: yep, in a terminal
<Minataku> ENOENT
<XVampireX> !noatun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noatun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<^RiaN^> !yace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dthacker> I trying to use a site that requires a java plugin for FF.  Is that available as Ubuntu package?
<XVampireX> Does anyone here use noatun?
<david_> thanks, im out
<Minataku> I don't, sorry
<Minataku> !info noatun
<ubotu> noatun: media player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 2605 kB, installed size 6616 kB
<^RiaN^> what is noatun
<ardchoille> !java | dthacker
<ubotu> dthacker: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<XVampireX> Yes but it only plays free formats here
<^RiaN^> !devede
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devede - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> XVampireX: Yes, yes, incredibly annoying politics
<dthacker> ardchoille: tnx
<Minataku> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Minataku> Try that
<_4strO> !codec | XVampireX
<ubotu> XVampireX: please see above
<Minataku> Yeah, it's a pain in the ass, blame the popularity and Debian roots
<XVampireX> I have it all installed, amarok works, mplayer works, kaffeine works, etc.... just not noatun
<Minataku> There are other media players
<Minataku> Why use that crap? :P
<ardchoille> lol
<^RiaN^> what software that convert .deb to .rpm
<^RiaN^> is alien can do that
<XVampireX> Well amarok is heavy :P and actually I started using ktorrent and when I do preview, it loads the music in noatun... :P
<ardchoille> ^RiaN^: alien can but it's dangerous
<ardchoille> !alien | ^RiaN^
<ubotu> ^RiaN^: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<^RiaN^> oic
<ardchoille> ^RiaN^: What are you trying to install?
<Minataku> He wants DEB to RPM
<Minataku> Right?
<ardchoille> Oh, missed that bit.
<^RiaN^> i've to os
<lu-bao> how to set resolution at 1280x800 ? cant choose this resolution in settings from kde :( but its my natively resolution for my HD ready notebook screen
<^RiaN^> pclinuxos big daddy and kubuntu
<Minataku> ^RiaN^: Mixing packages from repositories and especially distributions is a VERY BAD IDEA
<^RiaN^> big daddy using rpm
<Minataku> I highly recommend using the repositories available to their corresponding distribution
<Minataku> Mixing packages between distributions WILL cause you serious trouble
<^RiaN^> thank's for the warning
<^RiaN^> :)
<Minataku> No problem
<ardchoille> I watched as someone on Fedora once ignored our advice and installed an rpm which was converted from a deb.. trashed the whole system.
<Minataku> I know this from experience, BTW XD
<Minataku> ardchoille: Mine wasn't that bad
<ardchoille> Minataku: This one replaced system libs
<ardchoille> Which is why it's dangerous
<Minataku> Mine was trying to install an RPM from ??? on SuSE, it had 5 deps, which each had 5 more deps, which had 5 MORE deps
<ardchoille> Ah, dependency hell.
<Minataku> I gave up in a screaming, thrashing fit
<ardchoille> hehe
<Minataku> I use Gentoo now
<ardchoille> Minataku: If you had kept following that, you may have ended up with a completely different distro, lol
<lu-bao> omg gentoo xD happy compiling then :)
<^RiaN^> ever hear opendns
<Minataku> If Portage doesn't have it, which isn't very likely, I can compile it myself without having to work within the packaging system
<Minataku> It's also compiled specifically for my system and specifications
<scififan>  anyone have a clue why my HDD would spin constantly when top shows nothing running besides the normal daemons and a  browser and irc client? this has been happening for a couple of days now.
<Minataku> I don't want part X but I do want part Y, that's what I get.
<Minataku> scififan: The HDD is _supposed_ to spin all the time
<ardchoille> Minataku: I have 300Gb drives.. it's hardly an issue ;)
<Minataku> ardchoille: Not the point
<scififan> minataku... i never used to hear it. now i do. i've notived this only in the last couple of days
<Minataku> If the system is in operating mode (outside of power-saving) the HDDs _should_ be spinning
<^RiaN^> Minataku:  what's software can resize my partition
<ardchoille> !qtparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Minataku> I don't trust partition resizing
<scififan> and the fan starts and stops more often than it used to... strange for a laptop only 6 months old
<Minataku> Especially if NTFS is involved
<scififan> looks like an excure to get a new macbook :)
<Minataku> scififan: Yeah, that'll help. *rolls eyes*
<scififan> joke, dude
<Minataku> Sorry, no love here for Microsoft Jr.
<Minataku> aka Apple
<lu-bao> help
<^RiaN^> Minataku: ever heard YACE
<Minataku> I have not
<scififan> well, at least they don't include MS software out of the box
<lu-bao> System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager     <--- where to find that?
<Minataku> scififan: They include worse
<lu-bao> i dont have english system
<^RiaN^> they say it's an offline server
<ardchoille> Well, I have 300Gb drives, I install lots of stuff, and I've never used more than 10% of any drive. The slowest app I have is OpenOffice and it takes 2 and a half seconds to load. So, I don't see the importance of "having apps optimised" for my system. Never had any problems with Ubuntu or Kubuntu.. it's always been stable and fast.
<Minataku> lu-bao: There are localized channels that speak languages other than English
<^RiaN^> but i don't know where tro dl it
<lu-bao> Minataku german?
<Minataku> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Minataku> Er
<Minataku> No
<Minataku> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Minataku> Sorry
<lu-bao> ah thx :)
<Minataku> That first one is Greek, not German XD
<Minataku> No problem
<lu-bao> i know XD
<Minataku> Retryable brain error
<Minataku> X3
<^RiaN^> is kubuntu have system restore like windows
<scififan> minataku...what' so bad about apple other than closed source?
<Minataku> scififan: Closed hardware
<scififan> well they run well together
<Minataku> The fact that 99% of Darwin is raped FreeBSD code
<scififan> allowed under the bsd license
<Minataku> It's still deplorable
<Minataku> What, they should be praised for ripping off their entire OS?
<Minataku> Maybe we should praise car thieves for stealing cars, too
<ardchoille> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scififan> well, the bsd license encourages this.... look at all the bsds... they all borrow from one another regularly... even ms took from the freebsd network stack
<^RiaN^> !restore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restore - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<^RiaN^> :D
<scififan> !dating girls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dating girls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scififan> lol
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> !anything
<^RiaN^> !id
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Minataku> Damn it!
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> *lightbulb*
<ardchoille> ROFL!!!!!!
<Minataku> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> >:D
<Minataku> I love you, invisible control codes
<Minataku> !
<ardchoille> Kudos to the person(s) who wrote ubotu
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Hrm...
<Minataku> !^H
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about h - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Interesting result
<Minataku> !*
<ardchoille> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Minataku> ardchoille: Oh, shut up, it's not like anything is happening right now
<Minataku> If you're gonna call me names, don't PM me.
<Minataku> You're also ignored, and as if you cared, I'm 22.
<Panda200x> He can't hear you if he's ignored?
<Panda200x> :P
<coreymon77> Panda200x: wrong, he can hear you
<Minataku> Heya, Daisuke_Ido
<coreymon77> Panda200x: he just cant reply
<Panda200x> My old IRC Client didn't do that
<Panda200x> :p
<Buy-Bye> Just curious -> who's not using kubuntu right now?
<Minataku> Me
<Panda200x> :P
<Panda200x> :O You have the same CPU Speed as me
<Buy-Bye> minataku> what are you using? please don't say windoh's
<Minataku> Gentoo
<Buy-Bye> ahhhh
<ardchoille> Whoa, kwin-style-dekorator is cool
<Minataku> [12:26:39]  -Minataku- VERSION xchat 2.6.8 Linux 2.6.20-Pyocola-i686 [i686/2.66GHz] 
<Buy-Bye> does anyone know if skype video can work on kubuntu?
<Panda200x> Why would it not?
<Minataku> Is there a Skype client for Linux with it?
<Minataku> If not, try it in WINE
<salmoran> hola
<Minataku> If still no, then no
<Panda200x> :P
<Minataku> Hi, salmoran
<Panda200x> And make sure your video camera works too.
<Minataku> Or not
<Minataku> They don't need to see you
<Minataku> XD
<Buy-Bye> skype client = yes - but video not officially supported as yet
<coreymon77> officially being the key word
<coreymon77> but since when did linux users really care about official support
<Buy-Bye> exactly
<Buy-Bye> just wondering if anyone else has solved this already
<shao_lo> I have a crash in amarok that is caused by a bug in taglib http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=114469  The amarok guys seem to think this will be broken forever/or until taglib is revved.  Is there anythign that can be done to move this along?
<Buy-Bye> I will try wine though
<coreymon77> Buy-Bye: try the linux client first
<coreymon77> Buy-Bye: native is always better than wine if you can get the same results
<Buy-Bye> i have
<Buy-Bye> but video button missing
<Buy-Bye> it's not the end of the world though
<Buy-Bye> besides I try to stay away from wine and look for real linux solutions if at all possible...
<super34> hi all
<super34> can somebody tell me how to activate the invisible menues in konversation again?
<super34> i mean i deactivated them accidently and i dont have any menues now
<super34> how can i reactivate them now?
<ardchoille> I must be one of those Linux zealots. I'll look for a Linux client.. if I can't find one, I won't use anything. Wine is off-limits, IMHO.
<llutz> super34: ctrl-m
<super34> thx
<super34> ok next thing is
<coreymon77> super34: alt+f3 will give you the menu
<super34> did somebody got japanese input system working with openoffice?
<super34> coreymon i was more looking for ctrl-m like llutz said but thx anyway
<llutz> alt-f3 = kde window-menu
<Buy-Bye> ardchoille: I agree, I don't want to be pulled into the M$ world - It took me long enough to throw off those shackes!
<ardchoille> Buy-Bye: Indeed
<super34> or does anybody know where i can ask about it?
<super34> is there any irc channel where i can ask about japanese input system with openoffice
<super34> maybe an openoffice channel (irc)
<ardchoille> super34: You might go to openoffice.org and see if they list an official irc channel, or maybe join one of their mailing lists.
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !japanese
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<Minataku> <.<
<Minataku> !ime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Bah, this thing is so useless
<Minataku> I know there are Japanese Input Systems for Linux
<Minataku> I just can't recall any of them nor do I know if Kubuntu has any
<proog> when i select "configure" in kopete, the program freezes
<super34> i know it has any
<Minataku> proog: Then don't do that
<Minataku> j/k
<super34> for example anthy
<Minataku> proog: Let it sit for a minute
<super34> just i cant get it working with openoffice
<rohan> in the musicbrainz supplied by kubuntu, it's not possible to look up info for mp3 files - how do i remedy that ?
<Minataku> super34: Ah
<Minataku> super34: There might be a channel for it here
<andersin> does someone in here know how to get mute to work with multimedia keys
<Minataku> Have you tried #openoffice ?
<llutz> andersin: assign the symbol "XF86AudioMute" to that key
<llutz> andersin: use xmodmap
<andersin> liutz: it is already. xev reports it, it just does not mute
<andersin> llutz: it is already. xev reports it, it just does not mute
<super34> thx im asking there nnow
<Minataku> np
<proog> Minataku: kopete still freezes
<Minataku> proog: Launch it from a terminal, then let it freeze again
<Minataku> Check the terminal for any errors after that
<jruppal> my audio is not working, and i have no idea why. I'm new to kubuntu, and i'm running the Mobile Intel 945GM Express Chipset on a toshiba laptop. Does anyone have any ideas?
<rohan> jruppal: have you checked the volume controls ?
<jruppal> lol...yes
<Minataku> All of them?
<rohan> Minataku++
<Minataku> I know on mine the card resets all the mixer values to 0
<jruppal> how many are there? lol
<Minataku> I have to set them back after I reboot
<rohan> jruppal: on my card i need to set surround to maximum, and center and front too
<Minataku> Two important ones
<Minataku> Main and PCM
<rohan> only then it works
<Minataku> At least those are the two on mine
<proog> Minataku: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24869/
<Minataku> proog: Okay, those are useless
<Minataku> I dunno what's wrong.
<andersin> Could it be possible that the XF86AudioMute symbol is caught by something else before it can be processed to mute
<Minataku> Try reinstalling it
<jruppal> both main and PCM are up
<proog> ok
<jruppal> how do i check if ALSA is working properly?
<jarn> Is there a desktop recording program with low enough processor usage that it can be used to record while a game is running?
<Minataku> jruppal: Check there are no stupid KDE things in the way
<jruppal> like what?
<Minataku> artsd, esd, any kinda junk like that
<llutz> jarn: recordmydesktop
<jarn> llutz: I tried recordmydesktop, but things moved too slow.
<proog> Minataku: if i remove kopete, it takes kubuntu-desktop with it
<ardchoille> jarn: The only one I know if is istanbul, not sure how much resources it uses, tho.
<Minataku> Beautiful.
<llutz> jarn:  unfree "wink", but i don't think it will be faster
<Minataku> proog: I dunno what to do for ya now, hang around
<Minataku> Someone else may have an idea
<proog> ok
<ardchoille> proog: kubuntu-desktop is only a met package, it's safe to remove.
<jruppal> Minataku: do you want me to kill those processes or something?
<Minataku> When I come up against dumbass dependencies like that I give up
<jarn> llutz: Thanks, I'll check it out anyway.
<jarn> ardchoille: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<Minataku> jruppal: No, check their settings
<luca> XVampireX done with the drivers :)
<llutz> jarn: wink.com iirc
<luca> however, Oblivion STILL refuses to start
<jruppal> Minataku: where at
<Minataku> Make sure their volume settings are up as well
<Minataku> jruppal: I don't know, I don't use KDE
<jruppal> dammit
<jruppal> ok
<Minataku> There's probably an icon in the tray
<Minataku> Kinda like there was in Windows
<Minataku> That'll probably be whatever stupid audio middleman KDE is using
<coreymon77> Minataku: :O we dont mention that name in this channel
<jruppal> brb
<ardchoille> I hate this keyboard, it prints what I typed instead of what I meant, lol  <sigh>
<XVampireX> luca: What did you do?
<XVampireX> luca: Maybe wine updated didn't work?
<XVampireX> update^
<luca> XVampireX: wine functions quite well...
<madman91> hello all
<jruppal> Minataku: my friend says that KMix should handle all of the audio levels....what else could be causing no sound?
<madman91> I just switched to kubuntu from ubuntu ... now my amarok wont boot up
<luca> in any case I hava also tried to downgrade it to no avail
<aspcic> Hi
<XVampireX> Yeah but maybe the update itself.. had a patch that made it not work
<aspcic> someone can try to connect to my ftp server to see if works?
<luca> uhm I cleared the .wine directory before downgrading or upgrading?
<aspcic> ftp://sercik.homelinux.net:65001
<madman91> where in KDE do I setup auto-launch programs?
<coreymon77> madman91: ~/.kde/Autostart
<jruppal> does anyone else in this channel who uses KDE have any idea why my sound isn't working.....i have a Mobile Intel 945GM Express Chipset and am running fiesty.
<strabes> madman91: just drag entries from the kde menu into ~/.kde/Autostart
<madman91> coreymon77: thanks
<sercik> hi
<sercik> someone can try please ftp://sercik.homelinux.net:65001
<jruppal> sercik: it didn;t work
<sercik> thanks
<jruppal> yup
<sercik> can you telle me error?
<jruppal> one sec
<madman91> is there anyway I can make my main panel beautiful .. if it could be like gnome, but I could still use kde, that would be great
<madman91> can i use gnome-panels in kde?
<madman91> omg i can
<madman91> omfg
<jruppal> sercik:
<jruppal> An error occurred while loading ftp://sercik.homelinux.net:65001/:
<jruppal> Could not connect to host sercik.homelinux.net.
<madman91> how can i close my main panel in kde?
<sercik> ok but do you use a browser?
<jruppal> yeah, konquerer
<madman91> when I choose gnome as my Icon theme it makes everything in kde look like a piece of paper..
<madman91> how can i change that
<jruppal> don't try to use a gmome theme for KDE
<madman91> jruppal: why not?
<jruppal> madman91: because gnome is ugly
<jruppal> madman91: www.kde-look.org
<madman91> jruppal: i like its theme.. i want to use it
<strabes> madman91: you can't use a gnome icon theme in kde because the filenames and locations for the icons are different
<jruppal> madman91: i really can't be of much help. I've never used gnome, and i'm not exactly a linux veteran
<strabes> madman91: maybe you can search on kde-look for "human" kde icons but I don't see why anyone would do that
<madman91> strabes: i see..
<madman91> strabes: so its hopeless.. or atleast too much of a hassle
<strabes> what's wrongwith the default kubuntu feisty look? IMO it's really great
<strabes> i didn't change a thing
<jruppal> i changed to plastik
<madman91> what about gnome panels.. can i use those?
<madman91> ditch kde's main panel
<strabes> you changed from polyester to plastik?
<jruppal> yes
<strabes> madman91: again, why? kde's kicker is so much better than gnome-panel
<madman91> strabes: but its ugly..
<jruppal> no it's not...
<madman91> strabes: my gnome panel was so streamlined
<madman91> so perfect
<strabes> are you kidding?
<jruppal> if you l;ove gnome so much, install it
<madman91> i knew someone would say that
<strabes> everything in KDE is so much more powerful and customizable than in gnome
<jruppal> well, it's true
<madman91> i just want the gnome panel and gnome theme
<madman91> and the rest kde
<dazjorz> ...?
<Minataku> Mixing like that doesn't work
<madman91> why not
<jruppal> because it doesn't.
<dazjorz> madman91: the gnome panel and theme...
<madman91> i am running gnome panel right now.. its a little disfigured but it works
<dazjorz> and the rest kde?
<strabes> i dunno, try installing gnome-panel and then running it i dunno
<dazjorz> madman91: how many rest is there?
<madman91> dazjorz: just kde in general.. i like kde's handling of things
<elbing> is there anyway to toggle fn to wifi in a non toshiba laptop?
<madman91> dazjorz: its kcontrol and so on
<madman91> how it actually has stuff in it.. gnome is a shell
<dazjorz> madman91: well, the problem is, applications that use kdelibs read KDE's settings, not Gnomes' settings
<madman91> ok .. for example.. in my gnome-panel .. the icons were right next to eachother
<madman91> in kicker, the icons are so far apart its ridiculous
<madman91> and they have taken up a "fat" apperance
<jruppal> which icons?
<madman91> launching icons from the kde menu
<jruppal> o_O
<madman91> i went through the kde K thing.. right clicked --> add to panel
<jruppal> what version of kubuntu are you running? bacause mine aren't fat, and they are very close together
<strabes> madman91: just use the quick launcher applet
<strabes> madman91: and then in its options check "preserve space"
<jruppal> or alt-space for katapult
<strabes> conserve space
<jruppal> screw icons :p
<madman91> stupid quick launcher
<main2> can i change 'power settings' on a desktop? (like i have on a laptop.. )
<madman91> wont let me change the size of the icons
<jruppal> **so no one in here has any idea as to why my audio isn't working? All of the levels are up, and as far as i can tell, the ddrivers are installed.
<main2> i would like to use my powerbutton to suspend.. :)
<main2> jruppal, go #ALSA
<jruppal> is there an alsa channel on this server?
<main2> duh, just told you
<madman91> ok
<jruppal> ok
<madman91> quick launcher brings them closer
<madman91> but its still a little fatter than gnome.. no biggy
<madman91> next problemo
<madman91> where can i find a weather applet for kicker?
<strabes> forecastfox...
<madman91> isnt that for firefox
<strabes> yeah
<main2> can i suspend my desktop using my pc's powerbutton some how?
<madman91> i want it in kicker
<madman91> stupid gnome has a weather applet
<madman91> it is kweather
<madman91> in the repos :)
<jruppal> madman91: use gnome...lol
<madman91> jruppal: dont be lame
<Bsims> I can get amarok with xine engine to listen to real streams but once the buffer is gone it stops playing ie it isn't continually downloading it any ideas
<sercik> install realplay for linux
<Bsims> Not the same, I want long term bookmarks and vastly prefer amarok
<madman91> brb g2g i will return
<jruppal> wait
<jruppal> madman91: have you tried right clicking the taskbar and selecting "add applet"?
<Bsims> I have compiled it with helix engine and it works but is unstable
<sercik> mplayer works on realplayer with w32codecs
<sercik> on my pc
<sercik> try kmplayer and use mplayer engine
<Bsims> As does mine, the thing is I have added BBC radio feeds to my collection in amarok, it works but ends after the buffer is empty
<gan|y|med> is there a non-free rep for ubuntu??
<XVampireX> NO
<XVampireX> !freedom
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<defection> what did i just join and how did i do it?
<gan|y|med> even debian has a non-free repo
<_BigMac> Hey can someone tell me how to download these packages: Qt 3.3.x, QtSQL with QSQLITE plugin, CMake >=2.4.3
<main2> _BigMac, use adept
<_BigMac> they are all in adept?
<main2> search for them, and install them
<main2> who knows
<main2> you might need to dload / compile some of them yourself if its not the case
<defection> I'm completely new at Ubuntu, first time outside Windows XP and got Ub. this morning
<main2> but if you wonder how to install them
<main2> ur doing something wrong maybe, you're not trying to install software from the repository trough adept dont you?
<defection> any possibility of getting Trillian on Ubuntu
<_BigMac> main2: None show up
<pag> !compiling | _BigMac
<ubotu> _BigMac: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<NickPresta> @Defection: Check out Pidgin. It is similar to Trillian
<main2> _BigMac, what are you trying to install?
<_BigMac> pag: I already know how to compile...
<_BigMac> main2:Qt 3.3.x, QtSQL with QSQLITE plugin, CMake >=2.4.3
<_BigMac> QT shows but none of which seem right
<pag> _BigMac, you should at least have build-essentials installed. I guess you'll also need libqt-dev or something like that
<main2> _BigDude
<main2> you're not answering my question
<_BigMac> main2: what question?
<main2> those are seperate packages... for what application/program do you want to use those?
<_BigMac> pag: I have build essential
<_BigMac> main2: for kamefu
<_BigMac> main2: and they are seperate, hence the commas
<main2> lmfao..
<main2> dude.. you'll need to compile and install them by hand
<pag> !info kamefu
<main2> you said you already know how to do that
<main2> so what is your remaining question?
<_BigMac> I do, I need the package names
<_BigMac> that is what I am asking
<ubotu> kamefu: KDE All Machine Emulator Frontend for Unix - binary files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 78 kB, installed size 296 kB
<main2> _BigMac, you're talking *******
<main2> if you know how to compile stuff, you know how to grab packages for those "Qt 3.3.x, QtSQL with QSQLITE plugin, CMake >=2.4.3" things you named
<_BigMac> ******?
<main2> exactly ;)
<_BigMac> Did it ever occur to you that their is more then one use for compiling?
<main2> what the hell are you talking about
<_BigMac> I just migrated from windows, but I have compiling C there for years
<pag> _BigMac, enable universe and install kamefu from there. If you still want to compile it for yourself, you should command "sudo apt-get build-dep kamefu" it'll install all depensies you need
<main2> dude, then stfu.. you say that you know how to compile stuff in a linux channel
<main2> now starting ... forget it > i wont respond to you anymore (time wasting)
<pag> !universe | _BigMac
<ubotu> _BigMac: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<_BigMac> pag: thank you
<_BigMac> main2: How about you learn a word before using it
<main2> _BigMac, How about you STFU, and stop talking to me.
<pag> main2, calm down please.
<main2> pag, he's bullshitting me -> wasting my time
<main2> i have no time..
<_BigMac> I have no problem with you kid, you flipped on me because you didn't know the definition of a word
<_BigMac> Are you joking me kid? I just told you I can compile code, I didn't know he was linking me to compiling for linux
<XVampireX> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<main2> hello .. this is #freenode ... opensource .. we're talking Linux here
<main2> not windows.. and now stop talking to me, i dont have time for you
<_BigMac> ....Um, I believe there is several thousand channels on freenode, <100 of which are dedicated to ubuntu
<_BigMac> ok then stop responding simple as that
<Jucato> calm down both of you
<main2> Jucato, there's no need to tell me to calmdown, if people disrespect me
<main2> the should think i will show respect
<_BigMac> Jucato: I disrespected you because you didn't know a word?
<main2> shouldnt
<main2> _BigMac, good luck.
<_BigMac> main2: Ok
<Jucato> _BigMac, main2: I'm telling both of you to stop it. if you don't want to calm down, please take your fight elsewhere.
<Jucato> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<main2> Jucato, no need to go on...
<_BigMac> Jucato: Ok
<main2> Where do i find 'Powermanagement' settings on Kubuntu?
<AgentZer0> sammiches flying everywhere lol
<main2> (im not using a laptop)
<pag> main2, you can configure those settings via kpowersave if I recall correctly..
<main2> adept doesnt know 'kpower..'
<main2> is it part of KDE?
<pag> !info kpowersave
<ubotu> kpowersave: HAL based power management applet for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3271 kB, installed size 5080 kB
<jarn> I created an executable that runs another command, only if I try to run the executable from the Run Command dialog it opens up a shell and runs it in there so I can only run it from the command line. Is there a way to make it so it can be run through Run Command?
<marccollin> hi somebody can take a snapshot of the default gui package manager ?
<main2> thanks pag, show 'not installed' package was marked off
<main2> adept was still open, because i was looking for installed stuff....................
<main2> but i got it now :)
* main2 wonders why kpowersave is not installed by default
<main2> rb
<marccollin> because kpowersave is most usefull when you have a laptop
<zipper> where and how do i install new themes for kde on kubuntu?
<Jucato> !changethemes | zipper
<ubotu> zipper: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<zipper> ah, cheers
<zipper> How do i make mozilla firefox default for handling urls instead of konquerer?
<ubunturos> zipper: open Firefox
<ubunturos> zipper: go to edit-> Preferences
<llutz> zipper: use kcontrol
<ubunturos> zipper: go to System Defaults section
<NickPresta> zipper, In System Settings (in kcontrol), to go Default Section > Web Browser
<ubunturos> zipper:  and check (tick) the Check Now
<NickPresta> Default Applications*
<hunfa> hii everyone
<ubunturos> NickPresta: I can't find anything such as Defa .... in System Settings
<NickPresta> ubunturos, in System Settings, under the Personal heading, there should be "Default Applications"
<ubunturos> NickPresta: in 7.04 ?
<ardchoille> NickPresta: Are you using gnome?
<NickPresta> Yes, in Kubuntu FF
* ubunturos is using 6.06
<NickPresta> and no, ardchoille, I'm using KDE
<hunfa> what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<llutz> hunfa: ubuntu uses gnome
<hunfa> thats all?
<ardchoille> NickPresta: Ah, ok, I see what you're saying. That system settings thing is dumb, it just uses sections that are already in kcontrol.
<zipper> thanks
<ubunturos> hunfa: and most apps on Kubuntu are KDE apps
<hunfa> ok, thanks
<ardchoille> Looks like someone attempted to re-invent the wheel.
<zipper> ubunturos: doing that doesnt seem to work. Nothing happends when i click the "check now" button
<zipper> NickPresta: cant seem to find the place where it is
<ubunturos> zipper: yes, seems to be a bug
<ubunturos> zipper: however, konqueror does provide you an option to open a page in Firefox
<NickPresta> @zipper: This is how I am doing it. In a terminal, type "systemsettings". The System Settings window should appear. Under the Personal heading, there should be an icon that says "Default Applications". Click it. In that section, click on Web Browser
<zipper> NickPresta: ahh, found it. Thanks
<DJServers> yo
<AcE13> I am having troubles with nvidia drivers... I'hv used envy and install nvidia drivers.. it all went good. but when I startx the X crashes telling me that theres no nvidia module...
<AcE13> I'hv edited out xorg.conf to module "nv" to start my X
<AgentZer0> all I'd like to say is THANKS , love my kubuntu fiesty, didn't realize how nice it was on the deb side, hope I never see another rpm! Kubuntu + Beryl + Vmware(headless) + rdesktop = seamless kubuntu/xp ... makes my buddies excuse themselves to go change their Depends!  w00T!
<AcE13> I wanna try beryl :-/
<AgentZer0> AcE13,  you should change "nv" to "nvidia"
<AcE13> AgentZer0: did that... it fails giving me error that module nvidia couldnt load
<AcE13> or failed to load... something like that
<AgentZer0> then logout, alt-ctrl-bkspce to restartX .... should see the nvidia splash screen
<AcE13> AgentZer0: that crashes me to consol
<AcE13> *console
<AcE13> X fails to start giving error about nvidia module
<AgentZer0> hmm
<AcE13> lemme try modprobe
<ph8> hey all - iwas just watching a movie in xine and my sound has started repeating a short loop - a sort of 'jitter/cycle'
<ph8> now whenever i try to play sound anywhere e.g. amarok
<ph8> it does it again
<ph8> is there a way to reset the sound system/drivers?
<SeanTater> I have 2 GB of memory on a 32 bit machine.. But I have never seen even the disk cache go above about a GB. Is it not capable of addressing it or something?
<zach> ph8: System Settings -> Sounds & Multimedia, I *think*
<Jabapyth> does anyone know of a Palm emulator for Linux?
<llutz> SeanTater: if cache is too big, it will slow the system. administering that cache costs cpu.load
<ph8> Zach: -> Sound system  - cheers
<zach> No problem. I never use the default System Settings module anymore. KControl all the way. :-)
<ph8> yeh me 2 most of the time
<zipper> Seems like i managed to mess up the appearence of my clock + firefox when trying out different themes. Any way to get them back to default?
<ph8> is kcontrol newer then? I thought it was legacy but more functional
<zach> The latter, I think
<AcE13> AgentZer0: failed to load module nvidia
<zach> Err, well... Does legacy = deprecated?
<AgentZer0> AcE13, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851 <<< I used that
<ph8> AcE13: Trying to get your nvidia drivers working?
<ph8> zach: hopefully not
<AcE13> ph8: yeah man... with little success
<AcE13> ph8: installed nvidia drivers using envy
<zach> Heh, ok. Still learning some of the lingo.
<vince_> Anybody know a tutorial on upgrading Kubuntu Edgy to Feisty?
<DJServers> !teamspeak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teamspeak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJServers> !TS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SeanTater> llutz: okay
<DJServers> a damn
<ph8> AcE13: Envy worked nicely for me
<ph8> what card?
<Admiral_Chicago> !update
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Admiral_Chicago> vince_: ^^
<DJServers> i have: Kubuntu v7.04
<Admiral_Chicago> AcE13: be aware that just because it works for someone does not mean it will work for anohter
<DJServers> o no
<Admiral_Chicago> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<DJServers> Kubuntu v7.04 desktop i386
<XVampireX> Admiral_Chicago: You know what's funny, people think Windows works for them ;)
<DJServers> lol
<DJServers> good one :P
<AcE13> ph8: gforce 6200... envy seems to have detected it and install went fine
<zipper> XVampireX: heh... dont be a zealot, windows is fine for most people
<XVampireX> zipper: Not as far as I seen ;)
<ph8> i have a suspicion i had to completely clean + uninstall then install a couple of times before i got mine working
<AcE13> ph8: did that
<DJServers> its only fine because you get it whit many pc's so people dont now that there is something better
<AcE13> lol
<zipper> XVampireX: so you havent seen a single gamer? ever?!
<Darkrift2> anyone know about reading adobe protected pdf's in linux?
<Darkrift2> or cracking it so it can be read on anything?
<AgentZer0> hellz, at least if it's broken on the *nix side, you have a chance of fixing it,  not so with windoze
<XVampireX> zipper: Lets go to a different channel, and yes, I've seen, I've seen alot of gamers... and they still are delusional about "works for me"
<AcE13> modprobe nvidia  FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<zipper> XVampireX: linux isn't exactly better for the computer illiterates. It may be great for you and me, but believe it or not, not all people are geeks. Some just want their PC to "work"
<DJServers> someone nows the game: War rock ?
<DJServers> www.warrock.net
<DJServers> ??
<XVampireX> zipper: I didn't know Windows makes things just work... after all the hunting for drivers, after all the crashes, after all the viruses ;)
<zipper> XVampireX: well... windows is better for games than linux, hands down. It may be due to support, but that's not really important for the gamer.
<DJServers> yeah
<zipper> crashes and virus is accepted by the general public, as long as they dont have to do techie stuff
<Darkrift2> the only reason windows is better
<Darkrift2> is support
<AgentZer0> cofcofcof
<DJServers> ...
<zipper> but thats not really important in this discussion
<AcE13> local support by your cousin, he means
<Darkrift2> prob not
<DJServers> is it a discussion ? :P
<AcE13> which usually means a format/reinstallation
<XVampireX> zipper: That's exactly the thing I'm talking about, DELUSIONAL about "works for me"
<zipper> DJServers: random mumblings more or less :P
* AgentZer0 wanders off
<Darkrift2> i take it nobody has a reply to my pdf problem :(
<sybux> I've got some problems with beryl. Shall I post my question here or is there a special chan ?
<XVampireX> sybux: #beryl
<sybux> tyx
<XVampireX> Darkrift2: kpdf should be able to read the protected PDFs
<AcE13> Darkrift2: openoffice?
<zipper> XVampireX: I disagree. They want something they dont have to tinker with every now and then. Something that plays their games, and let them browse the web. Windows is pretty good at that (but sucks when it comes to security, choices, ect).
<Darkrift2> cause i dont wanna buy it if i cant read it
<zipper> so for them... windows "works"
<XVampireX> zipper: Then you don't get the point of Linux
<Darkrift2> so are we sure it will XVampireX?
<XVampireX> Darkrift2: It has an option "ignore drm" or something like that
<XVampireX> if that fails, get the adobe software, it has a linux version.
<Darkrift2> really
<zipper> XVampireX: perhaps not. And perhaps you should stop being a zealot, and realize that there are different OS's for different people.
<Darkrift2> i couldnt find linux ver
<Darkrift2> but i like the ignore drm
<XVampireX> zipper: Uhm, I'm not a zealot, just knowing what I'm saying ;)
<zipper> XVampireX: since you haven't used a single fact, but only expressing your oppinions, yeah, i sure hope you know what you're saying.
<zipper> otherwise i would be tempted to call you a skizo
<XVampireX> When things work on linux, they work out of the box, no need to look for drivers, really. And as for the proprietary drivers (nvidia) you just need two commands, and it works.
<slow-motion> hallo
<XVampireX> zipper: Not my opinion, just facts.
<zipper> XVampireX: What facts?! You're just rambling on and on.
<zipper> XVampireX: why should the random CS gamer switch to linux, when he only uses his PC for CS?
<XVampireX> think for a moment, and you'll see the light.
<zipper> lol
<zipper> you're a waste of time
<XVampireX> Well because I get better latencies with Linux ;)
<zipper> when you get older and more experienced, you'll see its pointless to be a zealot.
<XVampireX> and FPS
<zipper> uhm, no. You dont get better ping with linux.
<XVampireX> yup, I do.
<zipper> =D
<AcE13> XVampireX: hah right! *about the nvidia bit*
<XVampireX> It has been proved
<AcE13> struggling with that right now
<XVampireX> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new and sudo nvidia-xconfig
<XVampireX> what else do you need?
<zipper> if you had any idea about how the internet worked, you would know how wrong you are. Think i'll leave you in your own little disillusioned world. No offence though.
<XVampireX> It works for everyone
<AcE13> XVampireX: X crashes... saying it failed to load nvidia drivers
<AcE13> sorry,,, module
<XVampireX> mismatched modules
<XVampireX> right?
<zipper> XVampireX: yes yes... you're a zealot, we all know. No need to keep telling us.
<AcE13> XVampireX: also tryed envy...
<XVampireX> Of course, and that's exactly the problem
<AcE13> it is?
<Darkrift2> XVampireX, i know ur busy......
<XVampireX> figure out how to uninstall envy and we'll talk
<Darkrift2> but im wanting to buy this ebook
<XVampireX> what ebook?
<Darkrift2> but not wanting to waste money if ur not sure that it will work
<AcE13> XVampireX: consider that done... now what?
<zipper> [20:38]  <XVampireX> It has been proved <- was going to stop, but i would very much like to see the so-called proof
<Darkrift2> the secret
<XVampireX> ignore drm doesn't work?
<Darkrift2> i cant find adobe reader for linux on the site
<Darkrift2> i havent purchased it yet
<XVampireX> !adobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkrift2> are you fairly sure that will work?
<XVampireX> hmm, just a sec
<AcE13> XVampireX: ok gonna try that
<Darkrift2> $15+ for a book i might not be able to read will suck
<XVampireX> !reader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XVampireX> ubotu is silly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is silly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkrift2> also, i was wondering if opening it and using ocr on it to get it into an unrpotected format might work
<XVampireX> http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=10&platform=unix
<XVampireX> and if that doesn't work, ask pinotree he's the maintainer of kpdf
<XVampireX> actually, that link is wrong
<XVampireX> !acrobat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XVampireX> http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html
<XVampireX> try that though
<Darkrift2> u rock d00d
<zipper> XVampireX: sorry to bother you while you're helping people, but if you get the time, i would like to see the proof you have on linux giving lower pings than windows.
<keith> adept say catalog is locked, how  do I unlock it
<XVampireX> Darkrift2: Works?
<Darkrift2> slow ass server, but thanks a lot :)
<Darkrift2> 21k dl :(
<Darkrift2> ill know in 27 minutes
<Darkrift2> lol
<Darkrift2> adobe is getting cheap as hell
<Darkrift2> cant even buy decent servers
<XVampireX> zipper: I was playing with some friends a while ago on starcraft via wine, I had the same pings as the host
<XVampireX> maybe a bit higher
<zipper> XVampireX: couldn't that be caused by other things? Like not playing in prime-time, less congestion control, ect ect?
<XVampireX> I don't care what it was I was enjoying it.
<zipper> XVampireX: ofcourse. Lower pings are always welcome. But that doesnt mean linux lowers your ping (which is highly unlikely)
<keith> is this a debate channel or help
<zipper> keith: both
<keith> sorry bad morning, just need to get adept working again
<XVampireX> zipper: someone invented an ethernet device or something like that with embedded linux
<zipper> keith: you need to stop using dpkg/apt in order to unlock it
<XVampireX> hardocp did a test on it
<XVampireX> and it proved to give better pings
<keith> says some other program is using it and there is nothing else going
<Darkrift2> lol!
<Darkrift2> i used to write reviews for hardocp
<madman91> i cant dock gaim into my system tray in kicker
<madman91> ?!?!
<madman91> and yes, it is enabled as system tray
<XVampireX> Darkrift2: :)
<zipper> XVampireX: Same has been made for windows. You have to understand though, that it doesnt matter what kind of ethernet device/protocol implementation you use. The only thing that matters, is how the servers/gateways you need to go through in order to reach the host, is setup.
<keith> I saw the command yestereday, but it did not apply  to me till today
<zipper> keith: could a prior process that used it, have crashed?
<keith> no was working fine untill I did a update
<zipper> keith: you only use adept for package management?
<keith> yes
<llutz> keith: try sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<zipper> llutz: isnt it better to see if an old adept process is still running? And if it is, kill it?
<AcE13> XVampireX: nvidia seems to be working now... thanks man
<AcE13> I am getting direct rendering!
<madman91> any idea why gaim wont dock into system tray in kicker?
<madman91> when i try kdocker, it says system tray is hiddden, but xchat docks there
<llutz> zipper: if he says "theres nothing other going on" i expect he checked that
<AcE13> and glxgears is running at ~2600fps
<zipper> AcE13: you sure its working? 2600fps doesnt seem like a lot
<Darkrift2> 2600 doesnt seem like a lot?
<AcE13> zipper: whats considered as standard rate?
<zipper> AcE13: it depends on how powerful your box is
<NickPresta> I get ~10000 FPS with glxgears, if it matters.
<AcE13> zipper: nvidia geforce 6200
<Darkrift2> wow
<zipper> i think i get around ~10k fps as well
<Darkrift2> 10,000 frames per second?
<NickPresta> I have a 7900 GS though. I would assume an 8800 would get much more than 10K
<zipper> AcE13: probably about right then... try testing it with a game or something
<AcE13> zipper: well damn.... I'll be happy if I get beryl running...
<llutz> AcE13: "18889 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3777.786 FPS"    7300LE
<AcE13> looking into that right now
<NickPresta> do a UT2004 demo test
<zipper> "70453 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14090.439 FPS"
<AcE13> llutz: 13107 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2621.294 FPS
<llutz> <- don't need more than 25 FPS ;)
<zipper> llutz: Everyone needs more than 25 fps in glxgears :)
<AcE13> thats another way of looking at it...
<AcE13> lol yeah
<llutz> zipper: "mine is long enough"
<AcE13> my old shitty system used to give me 100fps... I think
<zipper> llutz: aw cmon... it's never too long to stroke your epeen a little
<keith_> isn't there a command to unlock the adept
<gan|y|med> since i installed feisty (fresh install) i don't have the font 'times' in ooo, and i cannot find it in the repos. does anybody know how to get it 'back'?
<NickPresta> keith_, I don't understand what you mean. Can you be more specific?
<manuel_> Hola
<Darkrift2> q:
<NickPresta> gan|y|med, install the msttcorefonts package.
<NickPresta> It installs Microsoft TrueType fonts
<Aoshi> hi, I need help
<Aoshi> I want to have write permission in an nfts partition
<gan|y|med> thx
<Aoshi> I tried using root
<ardchoille> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Raevn> Poningru:
<Raevn> Thank You, Thank You, Thank You
<Raevn> Thank You, Thank You, Thank You
<Raevn>                     Thank You !!!!!
<Raevn> FixMBR worked! Had trouble with "device" name last time but figured ot out this time. Loading KUbuntu again.
<Raevn> Riishathra available on request, if that is your custom. <snicker>
<Pensacola> how can I display the ubuntu version in my terminal (Ubuntu 7.04 for example)
<ardchoille> Pensacola: lsb_release -a
<Pensacola> thx
<XVampireX> Darkrift2: http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTIzOSwxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==
<krumelux> in fact, searching for "times" in add/remove programs will display MS Core Fonts as a result ... too simple!
<WillJitsu> I just downloaded Firefox from the website and I have the file in my home directory.  What's the next step to install it?
<llutz> WillJitsu: why?
<WillJitsu> llutz: why what?
<llutz> WillJitsu: why did you download it?
<zach> WillJitsu: Just open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<llutz> WillJitsu: install it from the repos
<NickPresta> WillJitsu, you should be using your package manager to install applications like firefox
<WillJitsu> oh... should everything I ever install be done from there?
<zach> WillJitsu: If it's available from there, yeah
<WillJitsu> how can I look through the repositories to see what's there?
<NickPresta> WillJitsu, unless you have a good reason not to use the package manager, use it.
<zach> WillJitsu: KMenu -> System -> Adept
<ardchoille> WillJitsu: You'll find that the repos are big and you should always search the repos before compiling or installing from outside sources.
<llutz> WillJitsu: apt-cache search, adept
<WillJitsu> ardchoille: would it work the same way if I just installed firefox from the file I downloaded?
<zach> WillJitsu: Yep
<WillJitsu> ok cool
<zach> WillJitsu: And it's a lot easier this way. ;-)
<ardchoille> WillJitsu: Well, you won't get automatic updates and if anything goes wrong, it's harder to get help since you didn't use the repos.
<Dodger73> hi all
<WillJitsu> ardchoille: ok cool.  thanks
<polypusher> Hey
<Dodger73> still having problems with my ati card here. xorg.0.log is telling me "(EE) fglrx(0): GART is not initialized, disabling DRI"
<Dodger73> got a pci-express x1900xtx
<Dodger73> is there a specific module i need to load for gart?
<zach> WillJitsu: You might consider running "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge adept*" from the terminal and then "sudo apt-get install synaptic gnome-app-install update-manager" if you want GNOME's package management programs. I've found them to be much more polished than KDE's.
<polypusher> How do you luanch the graphical interface? when i boot all i get is a command line login
<llp78> polypusher; startx
<polypusher> thankyou :)
<zach> polypusher: You might need to do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver xorg" if that doesn't work. X should be starting automatically if your xorg.conf is set up right.
<ardchoille> polypusher: xorg should start on its own, so if it isn't starting, you need to find out why. from the command line: less ~/.xsession-errors
<WillJitsu> zach: yeah I've got synaptic installed.  is there any reason to remove adept?  or should I keep them both on there?
<ardchoille> WillJitsu: I believe that would be totally up to you
<zach> WillJitsu: If you don't use Adept, you can safely get rid of it. I was pretty timid about that for a while, but doing so hasn't given me any problems.
<WillJitsu> zach: all these commands you're telling me to run... do I just open up Konsole and run them from there?
<zach> WillJitsu: You got it. :-)
<ardchoille> yes
<WillJitsu> nice
<zach> I love how with KDE, everything's so tightly integrated, yet you can still remove any component you want and it won't break the system.
<XVampireX> zach how do you know that?
<james__> .
<james__> ello'
<zach> Well, maybe "any component you want" is an overstatement - I haven't tried removing everything. But the individual components seem to work fine on their own, without the rest of the desktop environment running.
<zach> I was messing around with a custom xsession and was able to put Kicker and/or KDesktop into it and they both worked fine independently.
<polypusher> when i type ~/.xsession-errors i get -bash:/ home/daniel/.xsession-errors: no such file or directory
<maddops770> Question for y'all.  Are there any guides such as: Kubuntu for Windows users? I'm not having much luck and everything i find is for i386 and I'm using 64 bit.
<maddops770> Plus I've managed to crash my Adept Package Manager and have no clue how to fix it.
<ardchoille> zach: I once used kicker in gnome with the window maker window manager
<WillJitsu> I have an nVidia GeForce 6800GT video card.  How do I get the best video driver installed so I can get my resolution up to 1600x1200 intead of the 1024x768 that it's at now?
<XVampireX> nvidia-glx-new
<llp78> polypusher: try  cat .xsession-errors
<polypusher> ok cheers
<james__> hmm.. how do i find other channels lol?
<llp78> from your home directory
<zach> ardchoille: That begs the question: Why use GNOME? :-)
<WillJitsu> XVampireX: get that through the package manager?
<XVampireX> WillJitsu: Yes
<ardchoille> zach: I dropped it a while back in favour of kubuntu
<james__> hmm.. im using some IRc client.. hmm..  not the propper irc thing :/
<polypusher> any commmand i type in says :command not found
<ardchoille> polypusher: Did you happen to end up in busybox?
<polypusher> whats that?
<james__> Konversation
<WillJitsu> XVampireX: ok i just installed that. now what?
<ardchoille> BusyBox is a software application which provides many standard Unix tools, much like the larger (but more capable) GNU Core Utilities. BusyBox is designed to be a small executable for use with Linux, which makes it ideal for special purpose Linux distributions and embedded devices.
<XVampireX> in console: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<mahdi> james__ alt+f2 opens up channel config
<mahdi> er
<XVampireX> then when that's done, ctrl+alt+backspace
<mahdi> crap, forgot the right keycombo
<james__> oki what in channel config now then? lol
<zach> Well, I need to get going. Peace out, everyone.
<NickPresta> bye
<mahdi> james__ just f2, my bad
<mahdi> opens the server list
<james__> there only this ubuntu thing..  nothing else.. lol
<james__> that just brings me here
<XVampireX> what?
<mahdi> james__ you have to add channels yourself
<llutz> james__: press F5
<james__> o.o
<james__> brings me back to my question
<james__> how do i get the channels?
<XVampireX> channels are the names after the repository
<mahdi> are you trying to add random channels or is there a purpose to this search?
<llutz> james__:  F5 shows you the channel-list (long, very long)
<XVampireX> wait
<XVampireX> what are you people talking about, IRC?
<llp78> james__: then search for channels
<james__> lol..
<NickPresta> If you wnt to see channels, type: /list
<james__> hmm  ive got a fast internet connection..  no list loading tho lol.. IRC yes
<james__>  LIST Server load is temporarily too heavy. Please wait a while and try again.
<Matthias2> Hello, I've a problem with Kubuntu and connecting to a wlan network, can someone help me?
<NickPresta> Then wait and try again in a while.
<llp78> Matthias2 have you checked to make sure your wirless adapter is supported ?
<Matthias2> yes, he is installes already an active under wlan0
<Matthias2> the problem is the connecting
<Matthias2> I have a config file that is correctly configed
<Matthias2> but when I want to connect comes: blablabla disconnected --> disconnected
<james__> 3788 channels is alot? lol
<Matthias2> wpa_supplicant is installed, right?
<Matthias2> I mean it's part of kubuntu
<NotFaint> Anybody know why a drive that reads -- at least in the BIOS and is able to at least begin booting windows -- wouldn't show up in /dev/ on a Kubuntu liveCD?
<NotFaint> This is on an old Gateway Pentium III laptop
<NotFaint> so I don't think it's a matter of driver support :P
<llp78> NotFaint: not in /dev/ under 'sda'?
<NotFaint> not sda, not hda
<NotFaint> (it wouldn't be sda anyway, scsi wouldn't be in a laptop I'd think, and this is too old for sata)
<llp78> NotFaint: sorry i havent a clue - :(
<NotFaint> llp78: effort's appreciated :P
<NotFaint> think I'll just tell the guy his hard drive is fucked
<NotFaint> though it might be his motherboard too
<llp78> the new kubuntu uses sda - they have got rid or hda
<NotFaint> *sigh* I hate when people ask me to fucking give estimates
<PriceChild> !ohmy | NotFaint
<ubotu> NotFaint: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<NotFaint> oh, sorry
<zipper> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<NotFaint> llp78: you sure about that? way I understand it is sda is scsi/sata, hda is anything on a pata interface
<llp78> NotFaint: my ide drivew shows as sda
<llp78> ide = hda or pata
<llp78> sda = scsi/sata
<NotFaint> "ide" just means "integrated drive electronics," and the term applies to SATA as well :P
<zipper> I was trying out different KDE themes, but now it seems like i cant get firefox and the date (near the clock on the panel) back to normal/default. Any hints? everything else seems to go back to normal when i switch theme
<NotFaint> yarr, anyway
<llp78> NotFaint: all i know is my ide now shows up as a sda on kubuntu when it should be a hda
<NotFaint> llp78: did you take that recent kernel update from the repository?
<greg_g> sda/hda, they are just labels, doesn't change much
<NotFaint> (was today or yesterday)
<llp78> no update
<NotFaint> greg_g: yeah, it's just some idle banter here
<greg_g> ahh, came in at the middle
<NotFaint> llp78: hmm, because my machine was 7.04 from the beginning and the hd is hda, cd is hdb
<greg_g> I remember reading something on the "why" with the change from hda to sda, but honestly, I forgot it because I didn't care much :)
<NotFaint> well, maybe I'll check my machine again when I get home, anyway
<WillJitsu> what is the proper way to install the Pidgin IM client?  I don't see it in Synaptic.
<llp78> NotFaint: using the original kernel in the new kubuntu.
<Darkrift2> how do you install a tarball?
<Darkrift2> tar -zxvf AdobeReader_enu-7.0.9-1.i386.tar.gz <---- didnt seem to work
<Darkrift2> just extracted it
<Darkrift2> but the readme said that would install it :(
<M4iden_Rul3z> hello!
<llp78> Darkrift2: what files you got after you extracted
<zipper> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Darkrift2> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Darkrift2> !tar.gz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Darkrift2> !install scripot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install scripot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkrift2> !install script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install script - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<azmodhan> hi guys, how do i get virtualbox?
<llp78> Darkrift2: did you download the source ? for this program - is that why its tar.bz ?
<Darkrift2> no
<Darkrift2> its adobe reader
<Darkrift2> it came in that format
<Darkrift2> if i extract it, i get 2 tar files, a readme.html and an install script
<llp78> ok have you tried to run the install script ?
<Darkrift2> tar -zxvf AdobeReader_enu-7.0.9-1.i386.tar.gz will install it
<Darkrift2> the readme says that ^
<Darkrift2> how?
<Darkrift2> i tried clicking on it
<Darkrift2> tried in console too
<llp78> tar -zxvf just extracts the contents
<maddops770> Hi.  I'm new so I need some help.  I got this message error when trying to start Adept Package Manager.  I'm clueless as to what to do next. The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<Darkrift2> yeah
<Darkrift2> thats what i thought
<Darkrift2> wasnt sure if the scirpt would start automatically or not though
<Darkrift2> so how do you run the script?
<llp78> so no use the terminal go to the extracted directory and run the install script
<Darkrift2> darkrift@HP:~/Desktop/AdobeReader$ INSTALL
<Darkrift2> bash: INSTALL: command not found
<Darkrift2> darkrift@HP:~/Desktop/AdobeReader$ 
<llp78> hmm type cat INSTALL
<Darkrift2> i c
<Darkrift2> well
<Darkrift2> i see code
<Darkrift2> its definately a script
<Darkrift2> how do i run it though
<llp78> run the file with a dot and /
<llp78> ./
<Darkrift2> ahhh
<Darkrift2> i c
<llp78> ./filename
<Darkrift2> ty
<llp78> Darkrift2: did it work
<llp78> ?
<Darkrift2> its installing now
<llp78> wicked glad to help
<Raevn> Hi Y'all:
<Raevn> Have Ubuntu CD, want to load Kubuntu with it.
<Raevn> The desktop "Install" icon has a "command" line that reads:
<Raevn> "Ubiquity --desktop %k gtkui"
<Raevn> If I change it to read:
<Raevn> "Ubiquity --desktop %k KDEui"
<Raevn> Will this load the KDE environment?
<Darkrift2> dont think so
<llp78> Raevn you need to download kubuntu
<NickPresta> No, you will have to either download Kubuntu or install ubuntu and then install kubuntu-desktop
<Darkrift2> or else they wouldnt make 2 different cd's
<dazjorz> umm
<Raevn> Drat. Thought I had a shortcut there
<llp78> you can add kde to ubuntu but its messey
<dazjorz> llp78: it's not messy
<dazjorz> llp78: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will make the installation kubuntu
<adz21c> Raevn: once u got ubuntu install just insteall kubuntu-desktop package, that should do it
<llp78> dazjorz: never done it my self - but have read issues
<Raevn> Trouble is the KDE CD wants me to sign in and do one knows the username or password.
<coreymon77> hey guys
<dazjorz> llp78: it works fine here
<dazjorz> Raevn: the KDE CD?
<coreymon77> is it possible to get pidgin as a deb
<coreymon77> or form apt
<dazjorz> Raevn: the username/password is always ubuntu:ubuntu, or for kubuntu maybe kubuntu:kubuntu, as far as I know
<coreymon77> from*
<Raevn> Hate it when that happens...
<llutz> coreymon77: getdeb.net
<Raevn> Yes, the KDE CD "I have" wants me to login
<maddops770> Hi.  I'm new so I need some help.  I got this message error when trying to start Adept Package Manager.  I'm clueless as to what to do next. The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<Raevn> Time to DL another ISO image, eh?
<coreymon77> maddops770: well, do what it says
<fdoving> !adeptfix | maddops770
<ubotu> maddops770: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<coreymon77> maddops770: try using those commands in a terminal window
<chris_> yay :D
<psp_hacker> yo
<maddops770> I get kill process 8902 (y/N)
<fdoving> maddops770: Yes you want to.
<maddops770> And now I'm back to my prompt.
<fdoving> maddops770: then try to restart adept the regular way.
<Raevn> Dazjorz: Time to DL another ISO image, eh?
<maddops770> Fdoving: Nope.  still broken.  I tried adding a repository and may have jacked it up. (Before Crash)
<fdoving> maddops770: ah, probably. you can try kmenu -> run command 'kdesu software-properties-kde'
<fdoving> maddops770: then see if you find any broken repisitories.
<dazjorz> Raevn: I guess so :)
<fdoving> maddops770: also, you can try 'sudo apt-get update' from a konsole to get a more informative error message.
<dazjorz> Raevn: Or just install Ubuntu and install the kubuntu-desktop package
<dazjorz> Raevn: That'll work just as well.
<maddops770> I don't seem to have a kmenu option.
<fdoving> maddops770: Run Command?
<maddops770> sudo apt-get update
<fdoving> maddops770: Kmenu is the K in the lower left corner, the "start" menu.
<maddops770> Gotcha.  I did get the kdesu software properties up.  It looks just the same as it did before Adept said it gave up the ship.  Also Konsole error message was:E: Malformed line 49 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<ardchoille> Speaking of the kmenu, is it possible to change the icon used on the kmenu button?
<fdoving> maddops770: if it doesn't show up in software-properties, under third-party, i'd recommend opening /etc/apt/sources.list in a editor and fix line 49. kmenu -> run command -> 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list' - for example.
<fdoving> ardchoille: yes, you can, but you must replace the kmenu.png icon manually.
<ardchoille> maddops770: Here is a good sources.list: http://imacgregor.com/Personal/SourcesList
<ardchoille> fdoving: Ah, ok, that's no problem. Which .png file is it?
<fdoving> ardchoille: it's your icon-themes kmenu.png
<ardchoille> fdoving: Thank you :)
<Raevn> Dazjorz: Will try the experiment *once* and then do the Ubuntu-->KDE conversion. Not much play time , though.
<Raevn> Also have a Dell Latitude; M233XT; 128mb RAM, 2.2gb HDD, etc. to load XBuntu on. Requires a Server --> XBuntu load out. Wish us luck.
<fdoving> ardchoille: 'find /usr/share/icons/ -name kmenu.png' - one of those, if you haven't installed some user-only icon theme.
<maddops770> You rock man!  Thanks.  The kate tip worked.
<ardchoille> fdoving: Found it :)
<fdoving> maddops770: great :)
<maddops770> Please forgive my stupidity.  I'm a 15 year vet of Windows, and I want to see what Kbuntu can do on some cutting edge hardware.
<maddops770> Yeah, 15 year vet who's only 28.  I've been doing it since I was 13.
<Raevn> No sweat, MadOps, you're in good company
<maddops770> It's kinda like windows 3.1/95 (although prettier).  You have GUI and typed code still.
<Darkrift2> wow
<Darkrift2> i just wasted $15 on an ebook that i cant even fucking open in linux
<Raevn> I remember that conversion. Was supporting MSN at the time. :-&
<llp78> Darkrift2 how come?
<Darkrift2> because it doesnt dl the ebook
<maddops770> Question is:  Why does Linux deem it necessary to have 8 to 10 different ways of getting a package instead of 1)download it and 2) click on it and have it install.  ;D
<Darkrift2> it doewnloads a 1k etd.ebx file
<fdoving> maddops770: you can do that too :)
<timd> is SLI supported in kubuntu?
<maddops770> Using my Adept Package Manager or Synaptic?
<fdoving> maddops770: download it, rightclick on it -> kubuntu menu -> install package.
<timd> !sli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sli - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> maddops770, because GNU+Linux is about choice. I don't want to point and click. I like to type :)
<Raevn> Remember, this is NOT the M$ monarchy. We're more democratic and so we need 15 ways to do everything (Me thinks) LOL
<coreymon77> maddops770: you can use adept or synaptic, you can sue the terminal
<coreymon77> some people just like doing things differently
<maddops770> Timid: what are you using for SLI?
<zipper> maddops770: its all about choices and preferences. Get used to using one of the methods, and if you're happy with it, keep using it. Otherwise you have the option to change it.
<llp78> maddops770: apitude aswell
<ubuntu__> holas
<fdoving> maddops770: but you usually don't want to do that, because using the packages in the repository is always recommended. that way apt will handle dependencies etc.
<timd> 2 x NVIDIA GeForce 6800
<ubuntu__> alguno habla espaol?
<fdoving> !es | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<coreymon77> maddops770: the point is to let everyone do things the way they want to
<ubuntu__> :)
<coreymon77> maddops770: different ways to allow people to do it as simple or as complicated and controlled as they want
<maddops770> Now what's Apt and Apitude?  I can understand that the command codes will get me the packages I seek but I don't understand their function beyond "That's what you type to get it."
<zipper> maddops770: apt is for console, apitude is gui
<zipper> afaik
<maddops770> timid: don't know.
<fdoving> maddops770: also, if you feel you're thrown at the terminal when you ask for help, it's just because it's easier to help with commands, explaining a point-clicking proccedure to fix something is usually harder than the command. :)
<coreymon77> maddops770: apt is always the best way of doing things, ebcause with apt, if there is an unment depeddency, apt will fix it, installing the deb normally will not fix any broken dependencies
<acemo> zipper: adept is gui
<acemo> zipper: aptitude is console
<llp78> apitude is a terminal verion of adept
<maddops770> True.  I get the konsole bit.  And don't mind it.  At least you can paste into it.
<zipper> acemo: ah yeah... my bad. But it does have a menu-system, which apt does not
<fdoving> coreymon77: you can however, install the package namnually and then ask apt to help you fix the broken situation :)
<maddops770> I don't get apitude.  Is that run from "Run Command" under the k-menu?
<coreymon77> yes
<coreymon77> but whats the point in that
<coreymon77> just skip one step and get apt to do it all
<llp78> just type apitude into a terminal window
<fdoving> coreymon77: if the package is in a repository, yes.
<llp78> might need to use sude
<llp78> sudo.. rather
<acemo> anyone knows how to get dual screen on kubuntu?
<fdoving> maddops770: aptitude is a terminal app.
<maddops770> I get sudo: run as admin
<maddops770> same as run as command in Server 2k3 and Vista.
<maddops770> Ok FDoving.  YOu lost me with terminal app?
<llp78> type sudo apitude
<fdoving> maddops770: aptitude is a app designed to be run from the commandline, like the good old microsoft 'edit' the blue one, remember?
<maddops770> can't do it in terminal.
<NickPresta> @acemo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<maddops770> IIp type that where?
<fdoving> maddops770: kmenu -> system -> konsole
<llp78> i cant remember how to spell the damm thing - i never use it
<maddops770> Aptitude ;)
<maddops770> And i did get it to come up.  That's the (Excuse the bad reference) "DOS" version of the Package Managers in the GUI?
<llp78> cool - sorry about that -
<acemo> NickPresta: should those work with the tv out from a laptop too?
<NickPresta> @acemo: I'm not sure. I use TwinView with my two 20" monitors, It works well. I have no tried it with TV out or anything like that.
<fdoving> maddops770: one of them, the one with a "dos" (terminal) interface, there is also 'apt-get' which only takes commandline arguments, no user-inteface except that.
<fdoving> maddops770: aptitude also does commandline arguments, for example 'sudo aptitude install <packagename>'
<llp78> apt-get is good if you know the package name - if you dont then i use adept
<maddops770> "If there is an unmet dependency, apt will fix it."  Meaning: Missing libraries or missing packages will get requested?
<llp78> yep thats right
<jzilla_> correct
<fdoving> llp78: you can use 'apt-cache search <string>'
<NickPresta> if you install a package X that requires package Y, it will install both X and Y
<fdoving> maddops770: correct.
<llp78> fdoving: thanks for that :)
<fdoving> llp78: there is also 'aptitude search <string>' - i find apt-cache faster.
<llp78> i never use aptitude
<llp78> but the ap-get command is handy
<llp78> apt-cache
<maddops770> So for example if I have the new nVidia 64Bit driver that is package (NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2.run) then what do I do from there?  Apt-get NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2.run?
<fdoving> llp78: 'apt-cache madison packagename' and 'apt-cache policy packagename' can also be handy.
<fdoving> maddops770: you don't use that package, you get the archive one.
<fdoving> maddops770: i guess.. i don't have nvidia so i'm not familiar with how that stuff works.
<maddops770> I tried the glx-new and everything, but they don't seem to work with the 8800GT
<maddops770> this one had a requirement of shutting down the Xserver and using sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2.run and then it goes through the motions but something about kernel and something
<maddops770> I can shut down the X server and get it to run.  But not to install.
<ahmed__> guys , does steam work with wine ??
<maddops770> I'd check out maximumpc.com and see about that.
<fdoving> ahmed__: should do, yes. i got counter-strike source to run a few weeks ago.
<maddops770> they said it can be done.
<NickPresta> ahmed__, yes. I've successfully played CS:S through WINE
<ahmed__> well
<ahmed__> the problem is :S
<ahmed__> i installed it and it works fine
<ahmed__> but when connecting
<ahmed__> it hangs a little bit
<ahmed__> then come up sayin check ur internet connection
<ahmed__> though i can run it with cedega,, but iwant to fix this issue with wine cause its killing some other apps too
<maddops770> Funny, I have high end gaming hardware and could care less about playing games.  I just want to be able to see links I'm sent in IM and do stuff on the net.  With a little video editing and listening to my music.
<NickPresta> ahmed__, have you followed the instructions here: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3731
<ahmed__> NickPresta,, only 1 problem internet explorer ,, cant install it in wine
<NickPresta> ahmed__, why not?
<ahmed__> how to install it ?
<NickPresta> ahmed__, try http://patrick.spacesurfer.com/ie_wine_install.html
<NickPresta> ahmed__, really, there are tons of guides on the net. Search google for one that works.
<acemo> NickPresta: got tv to work.. but only as black and white :S
<maddops770> does anybody have a good repository list?  Preferably leaning toward 64bit?  Free - non-free I really don't care as long as I can make use of my hardware.
<NickPresta> maddops770, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<maddops770> Thanks NP!
<maddops770> Do I want the source Repositories box?
<NickPresta> maddops770, Not normally, no.  You don't plan on building anything from source, do you?
<maddops770> Not until I learn how.
<NickPresta> Then I wouldn't bother with them for now.
<maddops770> Cools
<carlos__> i have a quick question...where can i find a dock that wrks fine with ubuntu
<carlos__> whats up everyone
<maddops770> Hey carlos!
<carlos__> hey
<carlos__> how u doing
<carlos__> ?
<maddops770> Not too bad.
<carlos__> same here
<carlos__> i been having a problem finding a dock that wrks.....
<NickPresta> carlos__, perhaps kdocker. It depends on libqt3-mt but that shouldn't be a big deal...
<carlos__> ok ima give that one a try again
<carlos__> do u know a web page that has the steps to it
<xerosis> carlos__: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<carlos__> ubuntu 7.04
<xerosis> carlos__: try avant-window-decorator
<xerosis> carlos__: also this channel is for kubuntu, #ubuntu is for ubuntu
<carlos__> k i had that one but the page i got it from did not explain right how to use it
<carlos__> oh ok my bad
<carlos__> kubuntu is pretty cool i had that to
<carlos__> but then it was not that compatible wit my laptop
<carlos__> i also had a problem with my wireless card on my laptop...it did not recognize it
<carlos__> anyone has a problem wit that to
<carlos__> or is their a way to fix it
<maddops770> Now on the sources list, I did run the generator.  And there are some differences between my list and the generated lists.  Is that important or not?
<OhMyAudi> Hi all
<llp78> generator ?
<maddops770> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<maddops770> Nick Presto gave it to me.
<maddops770> It seems to come up with everything I already have except for the CDROM lines.
<llp78> your using ubuntu
<llp78> ?
<maddops770> kbuntu.
<llp78> hmm thats the wrong link or ive drunk too much tonight
<maddops770> Eh, it's three in the afternoon in the states.
<ReMiiRuru> Can anyone help me with putting together simple shell script? I what to archive(but only zip, rar or 7z) about 100 folders that are in one place, but I want every folder(and it's content) to go to different archive named the same as the original file was, but I want to do it fast, with simple script... I hope it can be simple ;x
<NickPresta> Quick question: Is there any way to view which repository provides which packages?
<maddops770> It matches the repositories I've had in my default list.  So I'm guessin they must be right.
<llp78> maddops770 its nearly 11 here
<OhMyAudi> How can I get a deb package file to install when I double click it?
<maddops770> UK?
<llp78> yea
<SlimeyPete> it's 10pm here in the UK...
<_4strO> 11pm in france
<maddops770> download it, rightclick on it -> kubuntu menu -> install package.
<_4strO> :)
<OhMyAudi> maddops770: I know, but I want a double click solution like the gdeb for gnome?
<maddops770> Got me.  I have gnome but run KDE.
<maddops770> NickPresta:  I don't know.  Unless you edit your source list to include One resource at a time.
<david_> hi @ all
<maddops770> ReMiiRuru, you're not being ignored, I just don't think anyone has the ability to help with your script question.
<darkrift> who knows what the best OCR program is?
<darkrift> !ocr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ocr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GrueTamer> !info ocr
<ubotu> Package ocr does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<GrueTamer> oh, of course that wouldnt work
<tibbar> has anyone here installed kde-devel? I can't install it..
<NickPresta> tibbar, it works fine for me when I simulate the installation...
<tibbar> NickPresta: did you simulate it with apitude?
<NickPresta> tibbar, apt-get
<tibbar> NickPresta: could you tell me how to simulate a installatoin with apt-get?
<Millo> anyone knows how to configure a: "auto-copy selection" on kubuntu feisty?
<NickPresta> tibbar, apt-get -s install kde-devel
<tibbar> thanks
<hunfa> can somebody help me with configuring internet connection?
<NickPresta> hunfa, ask your question - you're likely to get more responses.
<tibbar> NickPresta: my friend is mirroring all the ubuntu packages to my local wifi user group and I'm downloading via his repostory..
<hunfa> i want to create an internet connection through PPPoE
<NickPresta> tibbar, oh. neat.
<tibbar> NickPresta: I still don't think the problem lies there,,,
<hunfa> there is a way to create an internet connection via PPPoE?
<tibbar> "kdebase-dev: Depends: kate (= 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20) but 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.1 is to be installed" this is one of the dependincies but i don't understand why it wouldn't install the despendecies
<zach_> Greets, everyone...
<larson9999> not sure how good a deal this was: emachines 2.2 celeron, 256mb ram, 40gb hd, dvd drive, not sure about video card...$35.
<servidorest> hello, how a i can install mysql, i mean, i want know the components for do it!
<NickPresta> tibbar, which version of KDE are you running?
<larson9999> i don't really need a new pc but i think this is beefy enough i can set it up for a server and be quite happy.
<tibbar> NickPresta: I think most of the apps is 3.5.6
<NickPresta> You may consider upgrading to KDE 3.5.7 to fix your problem.
<tibbar> NickPresta: I've don't know something is wierd I don't know if its just me but i can remeber it used to tell me 3.5.7 but for your computer to install 3.5.7 then you'd have to add the reposty and i never did
<fdoving> tibbar: the .1 indicates it's an update. kdebase-dev and kate comes from the same source package, so unless you've manually downloaded the package and don't have feisty-updates repositories installed it's a strange situation, what if you update kdebase-dev first, then install kate?
<tibbar> NickPresta: do you have 3.5.7 on atm?
<zach_> I used ndiswrapper to get my wireless card working, and now, whenever I turn the computer on, if it doesn't have the same connection as when it shut down (e.g., wireless connection when shut down / wireless connection on boot, wired connection when shut down / wired connection on boot, no connection on shutdown / no connection on boot), it just hangs at the bootsplash screen. Can someone please help me with this?
<NickPresta> tibbar, to install 3.5.7, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php. And yes, I am using KDE 3.5.7 and my Kate and such is version ...20.1
<millo> any know how to configure the "auto-copy selection" in kde??
<tibbar> fdoving: well didn't download it manually
<tibbar> NickPresta: ok
<fdoving> tibbar: then you most certainly have kdebase-dev version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.1 available, and also kate in the same version
<tibbar> fdoving: thanks for the info.
<zach_> My system just hangs at the bootsplash screen if it doesn't have the same network connection it had when it was last shut down. Any ideas?
<llp78> zach_: set
<zach_> llp78: ? I just ran that from a terminal. What now?
<llp78> zach_: sorry set a static IP?
<zach_> llp78: Oh. Well, I set one for the default gateway in the Network Interfaces section of KControl. Should I try deleting that?
<llp78> if you set a static IP already - i dont understand why it hangs..
<zach_> For the Configure Device dialogs for my network interfaces, the TCP/IP Address sections should be set to Automatic, right?
<llp78> depends if your using a router
<zach_> Usually, yes, but maybe not always (it's my cousin's laptop).
<llp78> usually the delay in boot up is beacuse you cannot obtain an IP automaticly
<llp78> if you use DHCP
<zach_> I can't understand why any of this would keep the system from booting though. I AM using ndiswrapper so my wireless card will work, not sure if anything I did when setting that up could be causing this.
<zach_> llp78: Could I try switching to bootp instead of DHCP?
<kize> how can i manage update and softwares mirrors?
<zach_> llp78: Still there?
<corbax> salut
<kize> can i manage from where new programs will be downloaded?
<NickPresta> @kize: what do you mean?
<mike_> kize: save as....?
<kize> my only source for new programs is the dvd of kubuntu
<kize> can i add mirors?
<NickPresta> Have you installed Kubuntu or are you running on the live CD?
<mike_> kize: no internet?
<kize> i installed kubuntu
<shady16> tyryy
<NickPresta> You want to use the Add/Remove Application as well as Adept
<soulrider> !envy
<pyrotix_> kize: if you have internet you can install via adept or add remove programs
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<soulrider> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<kize> but adept can't find mplayer
<kize> can i add mirrors?
#kubuntu 2007-06-10
<soulrider> install libxine-extracodecs
<sstchur> Is there anything besides knetworkmanager that can be used to aid in connecting to wpa secured wireless networks?  All the other GUIs I try, only have options for WEP
<sercik> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<tuxd> Hi.  New to Linux.  Running Fiesty Kubuntu.  Amarok has libraries to play MP3's, plays them from folder on home/user/music, but "Build A Collection" is not working. It recognises iPOD & plays songs from it, but won't move to collection.  Read steps in Amarok "Quick Start Guide", & after going to Collection Browser, clicking on configure, selecting folders, and clicking "OK", nothing happens.  Please help.  Thanks
<tuxd> [14:58]  <tuxd> Also, Amaraok is 1.4.5, KDE 3.5.6
<marko> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-es/attachments/20051202/4abe3cb1/ubuntu_5.11.jpg
<marko> :P
<tuxd> Not sure what engine is, but came standard with Fiesty Kubuntu
<Pensacola> it would be great if the sysinfo:/ thing would be included in the next kubuntu release
<Pensacola> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/KIO+Slave+sysinfo%3A%2B+for+PCLinuxOS+2007?content=59472&PHPSESSID=bcb7bd0596986519bb55bd650c5cc611
<Kr4t05> Is there a quick and easy way to refresh my RAM without rebooting?
<RawSewage> you can restart X
<RawSewage> also, I suggest changing the default Sessions setting
<RawSewage> to Start with Empty Session
<RawSewage> I hate the default.  The default picks up garbage processes over time, and your system gets all slow
<RawSewage> because it keeps loading everything from the past
<Kr4t05> RawSewage: I don't like starting with an empty session though. Having Konversation, Beryl and Amarok start up for me is nice.
<RawSewage> Kr4t05, just add those to your AutoStart folder
<Kr4t05> Oh, yeah...
<RawSewage> an easy way to do that is go to the folder, then drag the app from your Start menu into it and copy
<andres> alguien me puede explicar como hago para configurar un firewall en kubuntu feisty fawn??
<Kr4t05> !es | andres
<ubotu> andres: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hunfa> can someone help me please?
<alexandre> andres_ you should speak in English.. xD
<hunfa> i need more sources for new programs
<hunfa> how do i add new ones?
<sercik> kubuntu search for trevino sources.list
<alexandre> hunfa: you only need to edit.. the sources.list if you talking abou it...
<Tailsfan> What is a good multimedia program that can recognize iPod videos?
<sercik> and you'll find many sources to add
<alexandre> Tailfsfan mplayer,vlc, kaffeine... I think all theese thres does...
<hunfa> how?
<Kr4t05> hunfa: Becareful about adding third-party repositories.
<Tailsfan> I meant straight from teh iPod
<Tailsfan> They're in my iPod from iTunes on Windows
<hunfa> ok
<hunfa> where can i find sources.list?
<Tailsfan> Any Ideas?
<darkrift> anyone know of a good ocr program?
<Kr4t05> !EasySource | hunfa
<ubotu> hunfa: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<darkrift> i have bmp's of an ebook i made and i need run ocr on it
<hunfa> i opened the site
<hunfa> and chose my kubuntu version
<hunfa> then i pressed the "create sources.list"
<hunfa> now what should i do?
<SeanTater> My cursor vaporized and I can't seem to get it back. What should I try?
<darkrift> nobody? :(
<Tailsfan> Hey also, Why does Amarok freeze for whenever it asks for MP3 Support
<jarn> I created an executable that runs another command, only if I try to run the executable from the Run Command dialog it opens up a shell and runs it in there so I can only run it from the command line. Is there a way to make it so it can be run through Run Command?
<shadowhywind> what is the correct line i should add to my fstab to mount a vfat partition with read/write for all users?
<tuxd> Hi. I'm new to Linux. I'm running Feisty Kubuntu, and have current updates for all the programs I am running. I installed everything to get it to play mp3's correctly, and my iPOD is detected & can play songs in Amarock. The problem I am having is in Building A Collection. I know it sounds retarded. Intially I tried to move mp3's from the iPOD (by highlighting one artist, right-clicking, and selecting "Copy files to collection")
<tuxd> and it gave a message saying "You need to configure at least one folder for your collection for organizing your files". I've been reading the "Quick Start Guide" and it says go to Collection Browser (check), then Click the Configure Folders Button located in toolbar (check; the one that looks like a Hammer and Wrench criss-crossing and says "Configure Folders" if you hover your mouse over it), then select which folders you would
<tuxd> like to have your collection made from (check; I created a folder under my user, i.e. home/user/music and have selected this.) Then it says you can check some boxes and then click "OK". (check). Nothing happens after I click "OK". It says there should be an initial scan and it doesn't appear to do one. There are no files showing in the collection browser window. There are some mp3's in the home/user/music folder I loaded manually
<tuxd> via a usb pen drive to the folder so it would have something to grab, but there is nothing for a collection in Amarock. It seems like the Build A Collection feature is just plain not working. Help please. Thanks.
<Tailsfan> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PhinnFort> tuxd was very patient
<Chris_> yeah
<Chris_> I was just about to answer him... after reading all of his messages..
<PhinnFort> probably found out that it worked after he had set up a folder;)
<PhinnFort> *all of his _long_ messages
<Chris_> yeah, or he discovered drag&drop to add music files to the ipod
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> dnd ftw
<Chris_> is anyone here who can help me with kdialog?
<PhinnFort> Chris_: maybe?
<PhinnFort> elaborate, and I might be able to help you
<Chris_> I'm wondering if it's possible to have clickable links in passive popups
<PhinnFort> shadowhywind: look at "man:fstab" or "man:mount" in konqueror
<PhinnFort> Chris_: tried with html messages?
<PhinnFort> Chris_: kdialog --error '<a href=#>lol</a>' seems to work
<Chris_> yes, if I include html links, then they are parsed and shown as links, but nothing happens when you click on them
<PhinnFort> hum
<PhinnFort> Chris_: maybe ask the devs in #kde
<Chris_> okay, thanks!
<PhinnFort> np
<Tailsfan> How do I add MP4 Support>
<PhinnFort> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PhinnFort> ?
<PhinnFort> Tailsfan: I think I have it
<PhinnFort> !info xine-extracodecs
<ubotu> Package xine-extracodecs does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<PhinnFort> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, transitional package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 68 kB
<PhinnFort> Tailsfan: do you have that installed?
<Tailsfan> Not Yet, II need XMMS fo rthat right?
<PhinnFort> Tailsfan: uhm, no?
<Tailsfan> Because I was trying to use AmarroK to play MP4s and MP3s
<PhinnFort> Tailsfan: that package add lots of codecs to xine, which is used by kaffeine, amarok, etc.
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> what html editor do you use in linux???
<PhinnFort> Tailsfan: XINE is a multimedia framework, and Amarok includes a music playing engine that uses XINE to play music files
<PhinnFort> Ace2016: Kate
<PhinnFort> Ace2016: but I've heard much good about Quanta Plus too
<PhinnFort> !info quanta | Ace2016
<ubotu> ace2016: quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2382 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<Ace2016> I'm thinking more about a gui based editor
<PhinnFort> Ace2016: Kate is GUI
<PhinnFort> So is Quanta Plus, I might add
<PhinnFort> if you want WYSIWYG, use OpenOffice Writer or KWord
<PhinnFort> or NVU
<Ace2016> never knew you could use oo to make a website
<PhinnFort> Ace2016: it can export to HTML, afaik
<hitmanWilly> Ace2016, just about any text editor can be used to make a website :P
<PhinnFort> anyways, if you're serious about web design, you should learn HTML
<PhinnFort> it's very easy
<Ace2016> programming is higher on the list of things to learn at the mo
<PhinnFort> html isn't programming imho
<hitmanWilly> ditto
<PhinnFort> :P
<Ace2016> i mean like qt4
<adz21c> html isn't programming, its data
<hitmanWilly> im not even sure if it qualifies as a scripting lang...
<Arwen> god fscking damn it I fscking hate ATI...
<PhinnFort> Arwen: AMEN!
<Ace2016> lol
<OhMyAudi> Hi all.  I have my panel arranged at the bottom of my screen like OSX.  I'm looking for some sort of separator to go inbetween my trash can and the rest of my icons.  Any advice?
<hitmanWilly> lol
<PhinnFort> well, if you want an easy and pretty webpage, use a CMS
<Linux_Galore> Arwen: AMD have promised to make ATi drivers FOSS later this year
<Arwen> OhMyAudi, try the "separator" applet
<PhinnFort> OhMyAudi: can't you just move them aroun
<PhinnFort> d
<Ace2016> OhMyAudi: create an icon and for the icon's image use a separator like image
<Arwen> Linux_Galore, yeah, and I call BS
<Arwen> besides, being F/OSS won't fix the fact that they suck
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: well, it wouldn't be first time someone promised better ATI drivers
<OhMyAudi> Arwen: Where is the separator applet?
<Arwen> OhMyAudi, no idea? :-)
<OhMyAudi> wow
* Arwen uses GNOME
<OhMyAudi> Okay.
<PhinnFort> Arwen: it might allow those sitting on source code supporting next gen ati cards release it
<Linux_Galore> Arwen: we can but wait and see, Im sticking with intel for now, Im waiting for some cheap laptops with i965 chipsets
<PhinnFort> ati is currently blocking it
<AutoMatriX> Hello
<OhMyAudi> Ace2016:  Thanks, I had a similar idea, but was wondering if there were any official solutions.
<Arwen> Linux_Galore, X3500 GMA is where it's at :-)
<OhMyAudi> Thanks all
<PhinnFort> OhMyAudi: why do you need a separator?
<PhinnFort> darn
<PhinnFort> kicker allows you to move stuff freely around
<soulrider> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PhinnFort> !fsckati
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsckati - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> i dont think there is a seperator applet in kicker...
<Linux_Galore> Arwen: yeah, I can see Intel doing some damage to both AMD(ATi) and Nvidia market if they make a half way decent FOSS video chipset
<PhinnFort> hitmanWilly: because you don't need one...
<Arwen> Linux_Galore, hell no. Intel doesn't even compete with NVIDIA and ATI
<Ace2016> PhinnFort: can't control where the taslbar ends, it always goes as far as whatever the next thing is
<PhinnFort> Arwen:
<PhinnFort> Arwen: well, I for one will go with integrated intel graphics on my next laptop
<Linux_Galore> Arwen: actually Intel outsells both added together right now
<Arwen> Linux_Galore, but Intel doesn't *compete* with them
<PhinnFort> Ace2016: is that bad...?
<Arwen> Intel targets the low end market where ATI and NVIDIA sell *competent* video cards.
<PhinnFort> Arwen: they might as well, their drivers are excellent;)
<Ace2016> PhinnFort: yes its annoying
<PhinnFort> I don't need anything more than what the intel cards provides, but then again I'm not a hardcore gamer
<Linux_Galore> Arwen: beginning with the i965 it will, built in shader support and multi channel
<PhinnFort> I would at least be able to play Glest with Intel
* hitmanWilly will stick with nvidia for the time being...
<PhinnFort> (compared to now, where everything is gray)
<Arwen> "hardcore gamer" - I hate that phrase. I've not yet seen any *real* game that will play without at least a midrange video card
<PhinnFort> Arwen: PPRacer?
<Arwen> Linux_Galore, yeah, but it'll be handicapped by the shared memory requirement..
<Arwen> PhinnFort, *real*
<Arwen> I could play that with software rendering
<PhinnFort> Arwen: :D
<PhinnFort> Arwen: well, then I'm not a "real" gamer
<PhinnFort> :P
* PhinnFort was quite good at CS, though
<Arwen> bah, all I play is Nexuiz.... and that doesn't run too well on Intel.
<SlimeyPete> there are lots of real gam which run without a decent card. Anything released before this year, for a start ;)
<Arwen> and Nexuiz is far from state-of-art
<hitmanWilly> Arwen is talking about quake, unreal, etc, i do believe
<Arwen> ^^
<PhinnFort> well, I have Nexuiz installed
<Linux_Galore> Arwen: as long as beryl works Im happy, I prefere consoles for games as they are released earlier than the PC now
<Arwen> Unreal doesn't actually take too much power, has a software engine even
<PhinnFort> mesa?
<Arwen> Linux_Galore, you just can't play an FPS on a console..
<Arwen> PhinnFort, no, internal software renderer
<PhinnFort> agreed
<PhinnFort> ah, ok
<hitmanWilly> but UT04 on a 7900 nvidia card running 64 bit is just AWESOME!!!!
<SlimeyPete> you can generally get mie & keyboards for consoles these days.
<Minataku> Halo fans seem to be pretty happy with console FPSs
<SlimeyPete> and the wiimote is OK for FPS
<Linux_Galore> Arwen: can on the PS3 it supports vector, most PC's cant render vector
<Arwen> Minataku, because they've never played anything else...
<soulrider> !ati > gon
<Arwen> Linux_Galore, *mouse and keyboard*
<Minataku> But then I'm not much for FPSs
<mindslant> so I sudo got beryl in the terminal.  then I typed beryl...then my screen went into a solid color.  Any suggestions on how to get beryl working now that I"ve restarted?
<Linux_Galore> Arwen: you can use a mouse an keypad with both the XBOX and PS3 now
<Arwen> anyway, we're digressing
<Minataku> I'm a racing gamer first and foremost
<OhMyAudi> Hey all I'm debating switching back to windows
<Minataku> TPSs next, maybe
<OhMyAudi> I think I need windows therapy
<PhinnFort> OhMyAudi: oh so exciting
<hitmanWilly> !windows | OhMyAudi
<ubotu> OhMyAudi: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Arwen> Linux_Galore, yeah..... or you could just play FPS games on a PC...
<OhMyAudi> lol
<zipper> SlimeyPete: while yes, you can get mouse+keyboard, they dont work as well as they do on a PC. The pitch is locked, so you cant do "flick" movements.
<mindslant> ohmyaudi, linus himself in an hour long speech at google said he used what worked best.  best is up to you
<Linux_Galore> Arwen: Im sending email on my PS3 heh
<Arwen> bah
<OhMyAudi> Okay okay, I'm feeling more like linux again.  Thanks all
<PhinnFort> Fallout 2 plays just as well on Intel as on my ATi
<Minataku> PS3... the total failure of the bunch
<PhinnFort> XD
* Arwen knows about PS3 linux............ still, FAIL.
<Minataku> Talk about the dumbest choice you could make
<Arwen> PhinnFort, Fallout? lol
<PhinnFort> Arwen: <3 fallout <3
<zipper> sigh, the fanboyism hit this channel too? =(
<PhinnFort> and Fallout 3 is coming soon
<Arwen> speaking of old games, I need to scrounge a copy of starcraft..
<PhinnFort> zipper: since when didn't it contaminate every channel?
<OhMyAudi> Oh i do have a question actually.  if I've tried to install something via a script and the install was unsuccessful, how can I remove the junk (delete what was put into my system prior to install failure)?
<Linux_Galore> I have xfce running on the PS3, it allot faster than I expected
<mindslant> can anyone help me with beryl?
<PhinnFort> !beryl | mindslant
<ubotu> mindslant: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Arwen> OhMyAudi, by examining the script and trying to guess what it did?
<zipper> PS3 is expensive, big, ugly and lacks a lot of things. However, it is THE most powerful thing out there + it can run linux. Thats gotta count for something
<PhinnFort> OhMyAudi: make uninstall, maybe
<Arwen> OhMyAudi, basically, you're fux0r3d
<Minataku> zipper: You'd think that, but it doesn't.
<OhMyAudi> Arwen, what is with you and the answering questions with questions
<Minataku> It's a game console
* PhinnFort wants to buy a whole lot of ps3's and make a cluster
<Arwen> zipper, actually, it's outperformed by modern PCs.
<OhMyAudi> Arwen, are you really alex trabeck?
<Minataku> It shouldn't need to run Linux, really.
<Linux_Galore> PS3 as a Linux render farm is amazing though
<PhinnFort> you tell me
<zipper> Arwen: outperformed, yes. But you still get better FPS on the PS3, due to all the optimazing which you cannot do on a pc.
<Minataku> And the fact that it was designed purely to sell Blu-Ray and not to do ANYTHING ELSE, it's a total piece of crap
<PhinnFort> better mazes?
<Arwen> zipper, LIES. You could just as easily write optimized code for a PC...
<Linux_Galore> add 3 x PS3 + Linux cluster and you have real time vector rendering
<Arwen> anyway, WE'RE DIGRESSING
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: we have real time vector rendering in Qt 4
<PhinnFort> on PC's, I might add;)
<zipper> Arwen: if you knew the exact specifications of the PC, yes, you could. However, you never know such details. PC users have a wide range of different setups.
<PhinnFort> !offtopic | PhinnFort
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: not in full 3D on a PC, it wont have the grunt
<Arwen> zipper, bah
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: I think you're mixing concepts, or I don't grasp them;)
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: why wouldn't a pc be able to display vectors in 3 dimensions (in fullscreen)?
<SlimeyPete> surely polygons are essentially vectors?
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: most people think as vector rendering on a single plane, Im talking pure 3D with a few thousand planes in real time
<PhinnFort> eggzactly
<zipper> Arwen: "bah" or not, its still one of the consoles' greatest features. Not being able to chose hardware that is.
<Arwen> Linux_Galore, that's called a Vector Processing Unit. We have those in PCs too...
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: hum, most games have several hundreds/thousand planes, already
<njt88> is it possible to watch .wmv movies in kaffeine without glitches? I'm a feisty newbie. Cheers in advance!
<Arwen> zipper, lockin is never a feature...
<PhinnFort> njt88: depends on your cpu, i guess
<PhinnFort> njt88: what video card do you have?
<Arwen> njt88, um, yes?
<Arwen> lol
<intelikey> i'm getting an odd script error   can anyone tell me what it's saying  """ script.sh: 14: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting "}")
<Arwen> intelikey, your script is malformed, pastebin it
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: yeah but they dont render the whole lot in vector only set parts
<_4strO> !codecs | njt88
<zipper> Arwen: not locked, just pre-defined. And no, i agree, "feature" was not the right word for it - one of their greatest strenghts then.
<ubotu> njt88: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PhinnFort> intelikey: you forgot to close some brackets?
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: erh... they only render what's on screen
<PhinnFort> anything else would be useless
<Arwen> njt88, you have any problems specifically?
<intelikey> PhinnFort mmm maybe.   but it works as #!/bin/bash  but not as #!/bin/dash
<PhinnFort> blargh... /me no like dash
<intelikey> so it's some bashism that i missed.
<PhinnFort> maybe bash is more forgiving?
<njt88> Arwen: just keeps glitching every 10ish seconds and screen goes green often
<PhinnFort> paste it?
<PhinnFort> njt88: what kind of gfx card do you have?
<Arwen> njt88, huh, that sounds like a decoding problem - are you using w32codecs?
<Minataku> You're completely ignoring the fact that the PS3 was designed solely to sell Sony's latest failure format Blu-Ray, itself an overpriced load of bullcrap designed purely to be DRM'd up the wazoo
<Arwen> PhinnFort, what's his graphics card have to do with this?
<PhinnFort> Arwen: tried playing video with VESA?
<Linux_Galore> Ive learnt one thing in the last few days, kmail is far from enterprise ready until the developers stop thinking html is evil
<Arwen> PhinnFort, lol
<sudoman> join #cedega
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: hum, iloveyou?
<PhinnFort> sudoman: why?
<Arwen> PhinnFort, can't be worse than using VGA fbdev..
<PhinnFort> ;P
<sudoman> jeje :-P
<PhinnFort> sadoman
<njt88> phinnfort: it's a Nvidia nForce4 6600gt
<Minataku> Green, eh?
<PhinnFort> njt88: have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<Linux_Galore> well I want to recommend kmail as a solution to enterprise level users but I cant
<Minataku> njt88: Sounds like decryption errors
<Arwen> PhinnFort, the nv driver supports 2d accel...
<Arwen> so that's not the problem
<Arwen> njt88, oh yeah, is the WMV DRM'ed?
<gon> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PhinnFort> Arwen: motion compensation etc, too?
<Arwen> PhinnFort, yes
<Linux_Galore> kontact is a great rig ruined by kmail
<SlimeyPete> geforce cards do xv in software, anyway
<PhinnFort> Linuxh
<Minataku> It's a DVD, Arwen
<njt88> phinnfort: I believe so. My mate did it for me
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: how so?
<PhinnFort> njt88: ah, ok
<Minataku> But it still sounds like the same thing
<Arwen> Minataku, DVDs aren't encoded with WMV..
<Minataku> Arwen: They're still encrypted
<PhinnFort> DVDCSS
<PhinnFort> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Minataku> It's possible his system isn't keeping up
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: kmail doesnt support many of the most basic html option in the compose mode and the spam filter is too complex
<Arwen> PhinnFort, ....try actually reading what we're saying
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: wtf uses html in enterprise settings?
<Arwen> Minataku, that doesn't explain the green
<Minataku> And every 10 seconds or so runs out of decrypted content and falls back
<Minataku> Just a guess
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: everyone I deal with at a company level right now
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: and the spam is supposed to be filtered out with the companies mail servers
<Arwen> damn, fglrx doesn't support XvMC... oh well
<PhinnFort> *@
<Minataku> It could also be an xv issue, too, as mentioned
<njt88> was running windows until about a month ago and the same .wmv files played well. I am suspecting it's a codec problem
<Minataku> njt88: Oh, they ARE WMVs, sorry
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: exactly what do you miss in the html editing?
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: I agree but not everyone will be using the PC at work some use it at home and have their own email service provider
<Minataku> njt88: They're probably encrypted
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37316   slow response
<Arwen> njt88, ok, so, like I said, did you install the w32codecs package?
<Minataku> DRMv1 or DRMv2
<Arwen> and yeah, are they DRMed?
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: well, then it's not in an enterprise setting, is it?
<Sloik> I have a mobility radeon... the fglrx drivers don't seem to be working with it... what's the problem?
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: for starters "no text hyperlinking"
<intelikey> PhinnFort  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37316
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: also, have you tried to use the wizard?
<Arwen> !notworking | Sloik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notworking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> In which case you need some piece of software and, unfortunately, a working Windows PC
<njt88> Arwen: no, I don't think they're install. Where can I get'em?
<Arwen> !doesn't work | Sloik
<ubotu> Sloik: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Minataku> :P
<Arwen> !medibuntu | njt88
<ubotu> njt88: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<mindslant> howdy.  I got an ati radeon xpress 200m graphics card, how do I install teh driver for it
<Arwen> follow those instructions and then do "apt-get install w32codecs"
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: yes, it doesnt work very well and needs some manual setting up to work 100%
<Linux_Galore> @ spam filter
<Sloik> Well when I installed the fglrx drivers, X server refused to start.
<Minataku> What you should do with encrypted WMVs is delete them angrily and tell whoever/whereever you got them from to go suck on a sewer pipe
<Arwen> Sloik, did it print any errors?
<intelikey> Arwen what bashism did i miss in this  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37316  ?
<PhinnFort> intelikey: the while thingy in brackets?
<Minataku> And not a rainwater sewer
<Sloik> Not that I could see... it really just showed the kubuntu logo.
<PhinnFort> intelikey: also try in #bash
<Minataku> A sanitary sewer
<Minataku> The kind that carries poop
<njt88> Arwwen: ubotu: Phinnfort: thanks I'll try installing that package and see how I get on!
<PhinnFort> njt88: yw
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: it worked perfectly here after running the wizard
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: good example in Thunderbird there is a nice setup for Insert Link. Insert Image etc nothing like that in Kmail
<intelikey> PhinnFort dash can't do { commands ; } ?
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: drag and drop?
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: I still got allot fo spam on an open server
<PhinnFort> intelikey: dunno, I don't use dash;)
<Minataku> intelikey: If it works with bash just run it with bash
<Minataku> That's the point of the #! line
<Arwen> GOD FUCKING DAMN IT
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: the Insert Image dialog allows you to edit some of the image preferences for the image file selected
<Arwen> fglrx killed my system again..
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Arwen
<intelikey> Minataku i'm migrating away from bash thank you.
<ubotu> Arwen: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Minataku> So the script runs with the proper shell no matter which shell it's launched from
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: drag and drop doesnt cut it
<Arwen> PriceChild, yeah yeah...
<Minataku> intelikey: That's a stupid thing to do
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: well, if you get spam into the internal network, you've kind of lost
<Minataku> Explain why
<Arwen> so, who's bash script am I looking at?
<intelikey> Minataku in your openion i'm sure.
<Minataku> Because I can't imagine why the hell anyone would want to do that
<Minataku> Arwen: It's a dash script. He doesn't want to use bash anymore.
<Minataku> For some bizarro reason
<Minataku> Though Bizarro would explain it
<intelikey> because bash has become bloated and is no longer full posix compliant
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: right now I get 1 email per 2,000 odd spam from a filtered account so Im not that fussy, Im just saying the kmail setup is very convoluted compared to thunderbirds
<Minataku> intelikey: Try it with /bin/sh
<Arwen> Minataku, /bin/sh is a symlink to /bin/dash
<Minataku> What!?
<intelikey> Minataku yes
* Minataku kick *buntu
<Minataku> Dumbass distro
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: I haven't tried Thunderbird, but all I know is that i've never met someone who has complained about the lack of HTML editing features in an enterprise setting;)
<Minataku> It's supposed to be a symlink to /bin/bash which runs it in old-style sh compat mode
<PhinnFort> Minataku: /bin/sh is supposed to link to a POSIX compliant shell, which DASH is
<intelikey> exactly
<Minataku> bash in compat mode is also POSIX compliant
<PhinnFort> Minataku: but it's slow
<Arwen> say, in what way is BASH not POSIX-compliant?
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: but there's replacements for KMail too, but I dunno how integrated it is
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: were I work we do allot of marketing and support via email, we embed the external documentation within the text rather than spam the users inbox with attachments
* Minataku rolls eyes
<Minataku> I'm gonna go play videogames
<intelikey> bash in compat mode also accepts all that "bashism" that is breaking scripts.
<PhinnFort> :D
* Minataku walks off
<hikaricore> lol
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: also many companies dont allow attachments
<Arwen> hah
<pagan0ne> anyonw know a good program to convert a .vod bile into a standard mpeg or avi file under kununtu?
<pagan0ne> .vob file, sorry
<Arwen> pagan0ne, no, there are no programs to convert bile
<Arwen> :-P
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: well, all images in mails, even the html document itself, is encoded attachments
<Minataku> pagan0ne: That's a DVD "Video OBject"
<PhinnFort> more or less
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: kmail method of having a 40 character link in the email is dumb
<Minataku> You'll want to rip the DVD instead
<pagan0ne> lol, give me a break, i just bought a new keyboard...
<Arwen> pagan0ne, also, a "standard" *AVI*? Um......
<Minataku> Since the VOB isn't gonna be what you want
<PhinnFort> try K3B
<Minataku> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<hikaricore> Though you can directly play vob in most media players
<pagan0ne> Minataku: i dont have the dvd, its just a couple of vob files
<intelikey> i'd really like to find some good DASH documentation   it's man page is a unix bash leftover
<hikaricore> pirate!
<Minataku> pagan0ne: Then you're probably screwed
<Arwen> pagan0ne, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273635
<hikaricore> rofl
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: I dont send images because all that is already on our servers that the customer can hyperlink to if they wish
<Arwen> you'll end up with a Matroska instead of an AVI, but it'll still be better than having a cruddy VOB lying around
<pagan0ne> hikaricore: well its a doctor who season 1 box set, its not avalable for purchase here in the states, and i need my who fix
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: well, try Mailody;)
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: and file a bug at bugs.kde.org
<Arwen> pagan0ne, alternatively, you could just play the vob directly
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: or ask in #kde, if you're lucky one of the KMail devs are online and now afk
<Minataku> pagan0ne: You're likely to be missing part of it
<Minataku> Like, all the audio
<pagan0ne> yes, but vob files are huge
<Minataku> I don't believe VOBs carry audio
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: the hyperlink bug has been there for ages, the kmail people hate html its even in the manual
<intelikey> PhinnFort you don't know off hand of any dash docs do you ?
<Arwen> Minataku, they do
<pagan0ne> Minataku: if i play the file directly, it has audio etc, it is basicaly a direct rip off the dvd, only not in iso format
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: well, I don't say I disagree with their opinion on it
<Arwen> pagan0ne, did you even read my link?
* Minataku nods
<Minataku> Fair enough
<Minataku> I've been wrong before ;3
<pagan0ne> Arwen: im getting to it, its active in here
<hikaricore> imagine that
<hikaricore> I was wrong once too
<hikaricore> a long time ago
<hikaricore> heh
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: yes but for me it just means you are trying to dictate feature sets based on faulty opinion, you may as well just become Microsoft
<Arwen> hikaricore, don't use enter as punctuation :-)
<Minataku> s/once/many\ times/
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: :D
<Minataku> s/a\ long\ time\ ago/most\ of\ the\ time/
<PhinnFort> intelikey: no, sorry
<Minataku> j/k
<Minataku> XD
<hikaricore> :P
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: basically the #kde guys say put a 40 character link in the email, to me that just very messy
<PhinnFort> tell them that, then
<Minataku> BTW, sorry everyone for getting a bit angry earlier, didn't mean to be fighting anyone X3
<pagan0ne> Arwen: i think your link is what i needed, thanks
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: I did they called me a troll
<PhinnFort> Minataku: what did you do to cool yourself down;)
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: hum, how did you say it?
<Minataku> PhinnFort: Nothing
<PhinnFort> :P
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: they are officially morons now in my books
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: well, did you try mailody?
<Minataku> I cool down after a bit of time
* Arwen considers #ubuntu to be morons, but... let's not go there
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: it only supports imap, though
* PhinnFort considers #gnome to be... well, as he said
* hikaricore giggles at Arwen
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: we use pop and imap
* intelikey considers...
<njt88> Arwen: sorry to bothrer you. Tried d.loading medibuntu and running apt-get install w32 codecs but response was E: couldn't find pakage w32. any ideas?
<Minataku> What about good 'ol sendmail?
<Arwen> njt88, 1 word
<PhinnFort> njt88: no space
<Arwen> "w32codecs"
<Linux_Galore> our email server is exim on a freebsd machine
<intelikey> sendmail is good    fetchmail is...   well it works.
<njt88> Arwen: ok thanks i'll try that
<PhinnFort> pine
<Minataku> Pine and Pico <3
<Linux_Galore> mutt
<hikaricore> pico ftw
<Minataku> And it's F/OSS reimplementation, nano
<intelikey> heh  pico   the symlink to nano
<Minataku> The best f*cking editor ever
<PhinnFort> NANO NANO NANO
<Linux_Galore> makes emacs look almost sane (@ mutt)
<PhinnFort> <3 Nano <3
<Linux_Galore> pffft vim
* Arwen thinks vi and emacs are both way too confusing
<hikaricore> pico sounds more spanish, making it hawter than nano
<pagan0ne> me love NANO
<Minataku> RMS is an alien with 37 fingers... on each hand
<njt88> Arewn: already the newset version. MUst be something else. NEvermind I'll ask my mate and see what he thinks. Thanks for your help, dude ^_^
<intelikey> !editor_war
<hikaricore> ^_^
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about editor_war - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> That's the only way you can use emacs
<PhinnFort> I used to use VIM, for about thirthy seconds, until someone told me about nano
<Dragnslcr> Nano is damn nice
<Linux_Galore> Ive used vim for years so Im biased
<Kr4t05> Gee, I kinda wish Kiba-Dock wouldn't crash every two minutes... >>
<pagan0ne> rofl @ Minataku
<PhinnFort> !nano
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<PhinnFort> <3 KAAAAAAAAAATE!
<Ace2016> yea nano is easy
<Minataku> nano actually edits
* hikaricore notices ubotu left out leafpad.
<Dragnslcr> Keyboard controls should never be 8 keystrokes (vim)
<PhinnFort> edline
<pagan0ne> nano is friendly, easy, useful, and doesnt get in the way
<Dragnslcr> And emacs isn't a text editor, it's an entire operating system
<PhinnFort> amen
<PhinnFort> emacs is a religion
<Minataku> Without doing any dumbass fancy sh*t or requiring the memorization of ##### commands
<pagan0ne> Dragnslcr: emacs is a religon....
<Arwen> hey hey... we're off topic again
<intelikey> i'm sure i dont know all there is to know about vim/emacs  but i haven't found anything that they could do that mc -e  can't
<PhinnFort> everything right there on the screen
<Linux_Galore> I know a few people who live on emacs
<PhinnFort> !ontopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the Kubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #kubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dragnslcr> I wonder if I still have that image...
<hikaricore> emacs = scientology
<pagan0ne> rofl
<hikaricore> pwned!
<intelikey> as an editor only  ^
<hikaricore> lol
<Minataku> Haha
<PhinnFort> emacs is worse than scientology
* PhinnFort runs
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know where I can find a stable package for kiba-dock for Feisty?
* PhinnFort ducks
<PriceChild> The topic for this channel is Kubuntu support. Back on topic please everyone :)
* Arwen just wants a sensible editor that doesn't require cryptic commands just to add text..
<Linux_Galore> I saw one emacs guy who has written a lisp client so he can chat and message on Yahoo
<PhinnFort> rotfl
* pagan0ne takes it over to #kubuntu-offtopic
<PhinnFort> Kr4t05: compile it yourself
<Minataku> Screw the topic :P
<hikaricore>  O.o
<Linux_Galore> anyway I digress
<PhinnFort> weee, updates from the oxygen world
<Arwen> ^^ - understatement of the year
* PhinnFort afk
<Kr4t05> PhinnFort: I tried that... I keeps crashing... I'm no great shakes at compilation.
<Minataku> Anyway, brb
<PhinnFort> thank you pricechild
<Linux_Galore> Im paying with kiba with beryl, talk about eye candy (or is that kandy) overload
<Linux_Galore> playing*
* Arwen never got kiba-dock to work..
* hikaricore ditto
<Dragnslcr> Search Google Images for "text editor learning curves" and take a look at the first one
<hikaricore> It always either didn't work at all, or looked shamefully ugly
<Dragnslcr> Absolutely hilarious
<Linux_Galore> Im on kde 4 alpha1, seems to work for me but needs a fairly good machine
<PhinnFort> rotfl
<hikaricore> Don't know why my intel celeron can't handle it  *sarcasme*
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: do you have the oxygen style and windeco?
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: or did you just get the packages?
<mardi> hi all, my kubuntu feisty has suddenly stopped asking for root password when opening 'kdesu konqueror' and when clicking 'admin mode' in system settings, installing progarms etc. any ideas why?
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: yes, Im trying to decide if I like it or now
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: no I compiled it on Gentoo
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: is resizing flickering?
<PriceChild> mardi, it has a small time which it will remember the password for. About 5 minutes afaik
<pagan0ne> mardi: it likes you :)
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: "we had some serious problems with the new code of the windeco; Thomas is a great hacker about graphics, one of the best I know, but hes still an human, and needs some time to debug the problems that may eventually come up. Especially, theres a nasty bug that right now makes the GUI flashing a bit when resizing"
<Linux_Galore> Philip5: a bit but then again allot of stuff is flickering and not rendering and leaving fragments
<PhinnFort> from Riccardo Iaconelli
<Minataku> PriceChild: wtf?
<Minataku> Don't make ubotu tell me stupid things
<Minataku> lol
<hikaricore> heh
<PriceChild> Minataku, watch your language please :)
<PhinnFort> Minataku: he did that to me too, should we start a club of some sorts?
<mardi> PriceChild, pagan0ne: all i've done so far is login, it hasn't asked for a password since :p
<Linux_Galore> Philip5: think kicker is borked though, keeps crashing
<PriceChild> mardi, odd... I'm not sure sorry if you haven't changed anything.
<Minataku> PriceChild: You gave me "Don't change your nick in a busy channel"
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: kicker is dying
<hikaricore> mardi: you didn't modify your sudoers file recently did you?
<Minataku> Not "Watch your f*cking language"
<Minataku> That * is an "o", BTW
<PhinnFort> oo
<Minataku> Not my fault if you think like that
<Dragnslcr> Shouldn't it be an 's'?
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: there is no love between me and kicker heh
<pagan0ne> not watch your fscking language?
<Arwen> mardi, when's the last time you had to enter your password?
<hikaricore> frack
<PriceChild> Minataku, this is offtopic. please take it to pm with me if you want.
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: seriously, kicker is going away in KDE 4
<Minataku> fsck is FileSystem ChecK
<mardi> hikaricore: maybe, i did enable this user to be part of the sudo group
<mardi> Arwen: only at login, upon boot
<Arwen> hmm
<Minataku> fock is FOr Crap's saKe
<Minataku> I just made that up but w/e
<Minataku> XD
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: actually Ive been told it will still be there until 4.1 because the applet stuff hasnt been finnished
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Minataku
<ubotu> Minataku: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<PhinnFort> hikaricore: we recently had a concert here, and one of the bands decided to cover rage against the machine, but with a certain twist: "frack you, I won't do you what you told me"
<Minataku> PriceChild: Okay, getting tired now
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: Aaron keeps saying it will never be repaired for KDE 4 because it won't be used, though
<Minataku> If you're gonna harass me about being offtopic you have to harass EVERYONE
* PhinnFort bows over
<PhinnFort> *bends
<Minataku> Come on, get to it, chop chop
<Linux_Galore> well Im talking kde issues in 4.0alpha
<Minataku> Didn't think so
<intelikey> ok i've been playing with the functions in that script it seems that it's in the redirrected input of the read command.
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: it's still 3.8, or is it 3.9?
<Minataku> Also, sorry for getting out of hand again
<intelikey> i need to know how dash handles <<<   it's probably not usable  and needs to be  <   ?
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: yeah I know but thats what it being posted as
<Minataku> It's hot in here >.<
<PhinnFort> Minataku: same here, it's flaming, you might say
<hikaricore> ...
<hikaricore> that was terrible
<PhinnFort> heh
<Linux_Galore> <sigh>
<hikaricore> sadly "man dash" just brings up the sh man pages
<hikaricore> >.<
* Linux_Galore doesnt like dash
* PhinnFort neither
<PhinnFort> but I almost understand why the maintainers that be set it as default
<PhinnFort> if it wasn't for bug #1
<Linux_Galore> I have allot of python stuff ans scripts dash totally messes allot of it up
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash
<PhinnFort> set bash back in power
<Linux_Galore> PhinnFort: done that, Im using bash now
<PhinnFort> :D
<PhinnFort> it's a pain to track down dash related bugs
<hikaricore> I remember after upgrading to edgy the first time I could barely use cli because of dash
<hikaricore> everything was fubared
<intelikey> "dash related bugs"   wouldn't that be better defined as non-posix bashism ?
<hikaricore> >.<
<PhinnFort> fun
<PhinnFort> intelikey: well, yeah, but still;)
<intelikey> :)
<Linux_Galore> dash to me is analism gone mad
<PhinnFort> Linux_Galore: aka. debianism?;)
<Linux_Galore> yeah
<Linux_Galore> I was hoping Ubuntu would avoid it
<hikaricore> pfft
<intelikey> here yall go again saying i'm debianic
<PhinnFort> well, when you base something so much on another thing, you're bound to get some of the less fortunate stuff with it
<PhinnFort> debianistic
<PriceChild> PhinnFort, to -offtopic please.
<Linux_Galore> well at least Ubuntu hasnt forked firefox
<intelikey> yet
* Linux_Galore o O ( yet )
<PhinnFort> *cough*ubuntustillcatchinguptodebianjustwaitandsee*cough*
<Linux_Galore> lol
* intelikey slips a firecracker under PhinnFort hehhe's shoe and lights it.
<PhinnFort> sorry, PriceChild, I don't know what just happened
<Linux_Galore> they need to take more Analism vitamins @ Ubuntu dev's
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<PriceChild> Support only people.
* PhinnFort suddenly collapses
<Linux_Galore> that was meant as a joke
<PriceChild> Please stop commenting... move on :)
* PhinnFort is already spamming #kubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#kubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> does kompozer work for anyone else???
<PhinnFort> Ace2016: where?
<hikaricore> Works fine for me.
<mardi> hi, i mistakenly remove the adm and admin groups from my user. now i get "Su returned with an error" when trying to do root things, anyone know how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> what's komposer?
<Ace2016> PhinnFort: what do you mean where?
<Ace2016> hikaricore: mine segfaults
<PhinnFort> Ace2016: what is kompozer/where can I get it?
<Ace2016> its in the reos
<Ace2016> repos*
<hikaricore> Ace2016: Ohh now that I think of it, mine did too.
<PhinnFort> !info kompozer
<ubotu> Package kompozer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<PhinnFort> no;)
<hikaricore> Ace2016: I removed mine and replaced it with a version from getdeb.net
<hikaricore> >.<
<BluesKaj> !kompozer
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<intelikey> mardi you'll have to boot into safe/recovery mode and add the groups or set a root password
<mardi> intelikey: thanks! i'll give that a go :D
<PhinnFort> intelikey: gpasswd -a usernam groupname
<PhinnFort> I mean mardi
<intelikey> mardi actually admin is the one  you need
<PhinnFort> mardi: run gpasswd -a [username]  admin
<intelikey> PhinnFort without root access     possably but not likely
<PhinnFort> intelikey: i meant when she was in recovery
<intelikey> PhinnFort oh.   yeah.   or usermod  and add the group
<mardi> ok, that worked, rebooting now
<willrjmarshall> Dumb question - but how do I see which groups a user belongs to?
<intelikey> groups
<intelikey> or more specificly  groups username    if you don't want to run it on the present user
<willrjmarshall> Hmm. "www" doesn't show :/
<PhinnFort> ok, wtf does Konqueror _always_ open .deb files I download from the 'net in Kate?
<PhinnFort> friggin irritating
<willrjmarshall> PhinnFort: There's a right-click context menu for using it properly
<PhinnFort> willrjmarshall: from webpages?
<willrjmarshall> Oh. Hang on - opens automatically without clicking?
<willrjmarshall> Go change it :p
<mardi> intelikey, PhinnFort: that fixed it, thanks much for the help :)
<PhinnFort> willrjmarshall: if I choose to save as, it tries to deduce the filename from the link, so it's usually download.php
<PhinnFort> mardi: yw;)
<intelikey> not at all mardi
<hikaricore> there's your problem lol
<willrjmarshall> Peh
<PhinnFort> willrjmarshall: I click on the link to download something (from for example kde-apps.org), and then kate pops up
<willrjmarshall> I see
<willrjmarshall> That *would* be a pain
<PhinnFort> it is
<willrjmarshall> I'm fairly sure Konq allows you to configure filemask behaviour
<willrjmarshall> But I wouldn't know how
<intelikey> mime types
<intelikey> in the konq config
* intelikey doesn't even have kde installed......
<nosrednaekim> wow...
<PhinnFort> well, x-debs are associated with Ark
<intelikey> ok i think what you are running into is pretty loop legged.  but the download manager is what is "opening" the file, and not konqueror itself.   check that out maybe.
* PhinnFort is really too tired
<Ace2016> hikaricore: thanks that worked :)
<intelikey> now if i can just figure out a way to get an array of something to work in a dash script where   while read line <here_docs   doesn't work cause it's a 'bash' thang !   .........
<intelikey> seems that every thing i think of to use there turns out to be a 'bash thang'   i obviously spent too much time learning 'bash' and not enough learning the differances
<dave__> hi
<intelikey> dave__
<intelikey> everyone already has a pastebin script ?   this one is posix compliant  :)     http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37319
<PhinnFort> Just what do you think you're doing, Dave? Dave, I really think I'm entitled to an answer to that question.
<intelikey> is he snooping around your box ?
<PhinnFort> HAL: I'm sorry Dave, I'm afraid I can't do that.
<Minataku> Let you do that
<PhinnFort> Dave, this conversation can serve no purpose anymore. Goodbye.
<Minataku> I'm afraid I can't let you do that
<Minataku> I haven't even seen the movie and I know that line :P
<PhinnFort> :P
<hikaricore> I hate when people muck up good quotes
<PhinnFort> well, I'm c&p from wikiquote
<PhinnFort> so I think it's accurate
<hikaricore> that's your problem
<hikaricore> wiki = fail
<PhinnFort> delete .kde?
* BluesKaj waits for HAL to reply 
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj, this conversation can serve no purpose anymore. Goodbye.
<PhinnFort> - HAL
<hikaricore> i think hald is the son of HAL
<hikaricore> heh
* BluesKaj climbs into the airlock .....oops , toolate !
<PhinnFort> I saw your lips moving
<PhinnFort> (or something)
<intelikey> wouldn't that be hal jr  not hald ?
<mindslant> is there a GUI way to add reposotories?
<intelikey> mindslant yes  in adept
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<hikaricore> intelikey: nope, that's what they want you to think
<intelikey> i think that has some info on it.
<mindslant> I feel like an idiot, thx
<intelikey> however i don't even try to keep up with the wiki's
<intelikey> they are about as stable as water
<intelikey> as unmovable as air,  as solid as space;  as permanant as lightening.....
<intelikey> but all things considered, they are pretty good....
<intelikey> :)
<drblood_> how can i turn my sound up higher
<intelikey> alsamixer
<intelikey> adjust  pcm  and master
<intelikey> ?
<pawitp> !maroska
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maroska - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pawitp> !mkv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<drblood_> i was watching an episode of an anime
<drblood_> on a site
<drblood_> then i turned on a song from another site while running it so then the sound got 10x softer
<drblood_> i can barely hear it :'(
<intelikey> some people cry about the strangest things...
<drblood_> i cant watch my anime
<drblood_> >_>
<intelikey> alsamixer
<intelikey> kmix maybe too
<drblood_> .......
<drblood_> wat should i do?
<intelikey> you sould wait for someone else to answer you.
<drblood_> y
<intelikey> next !
<GrueTamer> type alsamixer in the terminal
<drblood_> now wat
<GrueTamer> turn up pcm and master, sometimes master mono helps too, if you have it
<drblood_> how do u turn it up
<GrueTamer> up arrow
<drblood_> im using kubuntu
<GrueTamer> yeah...
<BluesKaj> unmute with the letter M, and make sure the ctrls show 00
<drblood_> i dont see an arrow
<GrueTamer> alsamixer isnt a (k)ubuntu thing
<GrueTamer> no, use the up arrow key
<BluesKaj> the slider title is highlighted in red
<drblood_> i pressed the up arrow king
<drblood_> arrow key*
<drblood_> didnt do n e thin
<GrueTamer> is it already maxed?
<drblood_> no
<intelikey> !info alsamixergui
<drblood_> PCM has 1 green bar
<ubotu> alsamixergui: graphical soundcard mixer for ALSA soundcard driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0rc2-1-9 (feisty), package size 29 kB, installed size 148 kB
<GrueTamer> turn it up
<drblood_> front 1 red
<drblood_> then everything else has nothing at all
<GrueTamer> like, keep hitting the up arrow
<BluesKaj> !alsa
<drblood_> am i supposed to click on something
<GrueTamer> no
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<GrueTamer> have the volume thing that you want to make louder selected and hit the up arrow key repeatedly
<drblood_> do u want me to have the terminal maximized
<GrueTamer> no
<drblood_> wen hitting the up arrow key
<drblood_> hm
<drblood_> i just press the up arrow key
<drblood_> ?
<GrueTamer> keep hitting it, and if it doesnt do anything, try increasing master mono
<GrueTamer> make sure that it doesnt say MM though, if it does, hit the m key
<GrueTamer> one time
<GrueTamer> then raise it
<drblood_> i dont press ctr+up key?
<GrueTamer> no
<drblood_> i dont get it
<GrueTamer> !info alsamixergui
<ubotu> alsamixergui: graphical soundcard mixer for ALSA soundcard driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0rc2-1-9 (feisty), package size 29 kB, installed size 148 kB
<GrueTamer> you might prefer that
<drblood_> i type in alsamixer on the terminal
<drblood_> then press the up arrow key?
<drblood_> thats it?
<GrueTamer> press the up arrow key multiple times to keep increasing the volume
<GrueTamer> hitting it once increases it one level
<drblood_> the level doesnt go up
<GrueTamer> then its maxed
<drblood_> now it does
<GrueTamer> now go to the master mono column, if it exist, by using the right or left arrow key, depending on the direction
<drblood_> i see the problem
<drblood_> u had to select a category thing
<drblood_> :-D
<drblood_> <3
<drblood_> ty
<GrueTamer> did it work?
<drblood_> yes
<drblood_> <3
<GrueTamer> just goes to show what the terminal can do for you
<GrueTamer> and your welcome
<drblood_> thankyou!
<drblood_> sorry im a noob with kubuntu tho :\
<intelikey> drblood_ we all had to start somewhere.
<intelikey> don't worry about it.
<willrjmarshall> Being a noob is fun!
<willrjmarshall> Everything is cool and mysterious
<intelikey> yeah  even after 10 years it's still kinda fun to be a noob       heh !
<willrjmarshall> I've only been using Linux for 6 months, so I still find myself a noob regularly
<intelikey> i've used linux so long now, i'm kinda sick of it.   but all it takes is 30 seconds at a windows box; and i'm all zealotic again....
<intelikey> someone mentioned two days ago "why don't you use plan9..."
<intelikey>   hehhe  i have...
<intelikey> so i just kinda ignored the statement at the time.
<willrjmarshall> intelikey: I've never actually used Windows. How bad is it?
<drblood_> o.o
<intelikey> willrjmarshall if you're a control freek like i am.  totally unbareable !   if you want things to "just work" and never see how or why and you don't read the EULA,  and you don't care about the price, and you don't care if the software lies to you....  i guess it's not too bad.
<intelikey> oh and did i mention you have to live with your consciense knowing the evil practices that M$ has been, and still is involved in....
<intelikey> other than those few minor things,  hey it's great.
<intelikey> but don't get me started.
<intelikey> </rant>
<willrjmarshall> Heh
<willrjmarshall> I've fiddled with XP a few times before - only thing I noticed was that the UI sucks
* willrjmarshall shrugs
<Dragnslcr> XP's interface only sucks if you don't change the color scheme and a lot of the stuff to classic mode
<intelikey> no not only if.  but changing it does help a little
<BluesKaj> ran windows for 7 yrs before switching
<intelikey> i ran win 3.1 95 98 and then found linux    needless to say win ME had gotten bad enough i wasn't going to continue down that digression.
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dragnslcr> I had 3.11, 95 (for a bit), 98, 2k, and XP
<BluesKaj> kubuntu was finally the distro that doesn't have such a steep learning curve that old guys like me can learn to use it.
<Evil_DuDe> i ran windows 95 to xp and got tired of it
<Evil_DuDe> BluesKaj: well, thats very good for you
<intelikey> i still have 95,  kept it for the kids's games.
<Evil_DuDe> heh :)
<Evil_DuDe> is it connected to internet ?
<intelikey> no
<Dragnslcr> I installed Kubuntu on my parents' computer. I doubt they'll keep it for long though
<Evil_DuDe> yeah, good decision :)
<Evil_DuDe> yeah, my friend is also trying to get his mother to use Ubuntu
<intelikey> ar you crazy.  you think i want someone messing up my linux system just cause the kids booted windows....
<RawSewage> does WoW run perfectly in Kubuntu
<Hirvinen> Dragnslcr: Well, my grandmother's happy with hers.
<Dragnslcr> Unfortunately they have two or three programs that only work in Windows
<Dragnslcr> One of them requires IE
<Evil_DuDe> RawSewage: they sai it does, but haven't tested myself
<drblood_> how do u send folders over to someone using Kopete
<RawSewage> Evil_DuDe, ok ty
<BluesKaj> still have XP on a partition for keeping up with stuff ...my daughter finally got a laptop and i walk thru windows apps with her to help her learn.
<intelikey> Evil_DuDe that's simple,   install it and configure it,  then give her the box, and say 'here use this, and call me if you need me'   you wont get called much.
<Evil_DuDe> oh say i mean
<Hirvinen> RawSewage: Yes. In general, you should search Wine's application database to find out if a particular program is working.
<Evil_DuDe> intelikey: yeah :)
<Hirvinen> RawSewage: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Hirvinen> RawSewage: You might have to(or want to) use a version of wine newer than the one supplied with Feisty. See http://winehq.com/ for the repository.
<Dragnslcr> My girlfriend needs a new laptop soon, I might get her another Dell if I can convince her to use Kubuntu
<Hirvinen> RawSewage: Whoops, http://appdb.winehq.com/
<RawSewage> Hirvinen, ok
<intelikey> my mother is 65 and i put linux on her's cause i didn't want to admin a M$ machine...  she called me about three times.   "printer reset"  that's the only issue.
<RawSewage> Hirvinen, yeah, I was reading that now
<intelikey> Evil_DuDe ^
<BluesKaj> cool, intelikey
<Evil_DuDe> cool :)
<BluesKaj> <--almost 64 ...hmmms
<Evil_DuDe> oh wow
<intelikey> i never have exactly figured out why.  but if she cancels a print job after it starts printing.  it hangs cups out to dry...  i can manually reset the printer and all is well,  but it's a drive over there to do that....
<Evil_DuDe> thats pretty impressing, i must say :)
* BluesKaj humms beatles tune ... "when i'm 64" :)
<Evil_DuDe> BluesKaj: haha :D
<Dragnslcr> I left an XP CD for my parents last time I went to try to get some crappy Windows-only stuff working in VMWare
<proxie> anybody use Amarok by any chance?
<Dragnslcr> Their last install got completely hosed by some anti-spam program tech support idiot
<Evil_DuDe> proxie: me
<Hirvinen> My grandmother's over 70. I think the only problem has been with me fucking up her sources.list, which resulted in a system that didn't get to X. I then talked her through setting up an ssh tunnel that allowed me to connect there past her router's NAT on the phone. ;)
<proxie> Evil_DuDe: You know if it's possible to display your collection listing differently?
<Hirvinen> Whoops, sorry about the language.
<BluesKaj> not all old guys sit in front of the tv all day
<Evil_DuDe> proxie: what do you mean,
<proxie> Like when I click on the + it lists all the albums for that artist
<intelikey> BluesKaj i don't own a "tv"  :)
<proxie> I would liek to add in the "year" of the album
<proxie> like*
<Evil_DuDe> ahh yeah sure
<proxie> ahhh crap. I just found it :)
<proxie> "Group By"
<proxie> woohoo
<BluesKaj> yeah , prolly got a 26" monitor that has video feeds from pc and sat dish or cable conn :)
<Evil_DuDe> yeah :D
<Charles_HKG> Where can I find addins for Konquerer that will allow me ot have multiple email accounts and passwords and a decent contact manager like ACT for microshyte?
<intelikey> BluesKaj short screen at that...     but no 17" crt actually.   and a donkey load of 15"er's
<Dragnslcr> Ouch
<Dragnslcr> I had a 19" CRT for years
<Dragnslcr> Upgraded to a 20" LCD last year
<Dragnslcr> I can't do anything less than 1600x1200
<BluesKaj> heh, same here ...use my 17" as a tv some nights, (spare sat receiver)...tv wonder pro and tvtime
<intelikey> best monitor i have ever looked at for more than a minute.  is a 15" svga    so clean clear sharp and yet soft on the eyes.   they don't make them like that anymore.
<intelikey> anymore seems like everything wants to "(lazor) slice your eyes to ribbons"  but looks good doing it.
<BluesKaj> really gotta fiddle with the contrast tho..waaay outta line..total white bloom otherwise
<Dragnslcr> My 20" Samsung is pretty nice
<Dragnslcr> Huge improvement over my old CRT
<intelikey> i wish this crt was about .5 as bright over all.  bright set to 0   contrast set to 40% is to bright still.
<Dragnslcr> Maybe I should try getting Beryl running again
<BluesKaj> lcd must have come a long way over the last few yrd
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, they have
<intelikey> indeed they have.
<intelikey> but still have a ways to go imo.
<BluesKaj> my crt blooms only in the TV mode
<Dragnslcr> I was a bit worried when I was looking to buy one, since they usually didn't handle games well
<Evil_DuDe> I think so too, but i rather buy LCD nowadays
<intelikey> when angle doesn't affect them then they will be good.
<Evil_DuDe> yeah, thats true
<BluesKaj> yup, agreed
* intelikey moves around a lot....
<Dragnslcr> Mine is barely affected by angle
<intelikey> Dragnslcr really ?
<Dragnslcr> I can see the screen pretty well out to 160-170 degrees
<Evil_DuDe> very nice
<intelikey> impressed.
<intelikey> ooops
<BluesKaj> only 10degrees of scrn
<intelikey> >/impressed>
<intelikey> </impressed>
<intelikey> i'll get it wrong in a minute
<Evil_DuDe> i can only turn something like 60 degrees
<Evil_DuDe> then the colors get messed up a little
<Dragnslcr> Of course I'm red-green color blind, so I probably wouldn't notice color distortion anyway
<Evil_DuDe> but this is very old LCD, about two years old i think
<intelikey> yeah that's what i'm used to seeing Evil_DuDe
<BluesKaj> bummer
<intelikey> people don't have new hardware worked on.....
<Evil_DuDe> but i'm thinking of buying a new LCD, something like 20" or 20"
<Evil_DuDe> oh 21"
<intelikey> short screen ?
<BluesKaj> so i guess you look for which light is lit at intersections "the top one being red and the bottom green"
<Evil_DuDe> dunno yet
<intelikey> they call it "wide"  but i know short when i see short....
<Evil_DuDe> yeah :D
<Evil_DuDe> but i don't have very much money right now and i'm about to start my civil service
<intelikey> BluesKaj that's confusing in some towns where they're horizontal ....
<SillyZ> q: theres php-nuke, and there was another one, and ill be damned if i can remember its name its php-something....
<radioaktivstorm> is there a way to change the orientation of kde....by that i mean everything seems to like horizontal scrolling, which i feel is immensely inconvienent
<intelikey> SillyZ  apt-cache search -n php
<BluesKaj> intelikey, never seen that here in Canada
<SillyZ> ya Ive done that intel
<intelikey> BluesKaj it's mostly phased out down here too.
<BluesKaj> I'm tired ...been outside all day ...worn out
<BluesKaj> nite gents & gentilles
<Evil_DuDe> I'm little tired too, haven't slept in 24 hours or so
<Dragnslcr> SillyZ- what are you looking for, a program to give people root access to your box?
<intelikey> heh
<SillyZ> heh no, if i wanted to do that id just post the root password on youtube
<SillyZ> :D
<Evil_DuDe> yeah :D
<Evil_DuDe> cheap and free ftp-server :)
<Dragnslcr> Heh, I think phpnuke would be easier
<SillyZ> I used to run a php based site, it wasnt php-nuke it was the other one, but ill be damned if I can remember the name of it
* intelikey installs all the latest rootkits
<radioaktivstorm> also is there a way to  keep one row of tasks beyond 35px?
<Evil_DuDe> i mean fast and free :D
<Evil_DuDe> damn, i think i should go to bed :D
<Evil_DuDe> writing all kind of nonsense :D
<intelikey> what am i saying
* intelikey builds his own rootkits actually
<Evil_DuDe> onoes
<jacques> does someone know a mirror to download the kubuntu gutsy cdimage?
<intelikey> radioaktivstorm that should be one of the  FAQ's for this channel.... i don't know if it is even listed in the wikis or not.  but i do see lots of folks asking about the size/shape of the tray
<Evil_DuDe> nah, no need for bed i just listen Queen and have some good time :)
<intelikey> i sussposss i kould install kde so i kould answer those kinds of kwestions.
<Evil_DuDe> haha, that reminds me of Mortal Kombat :D
<Evil_DuDe> Kredits and so on :)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> i just kant find enough kurrage to attempt kde again.
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<Kr4t05> Does anyone else have issues with SuperKaramba spazzing when Beryl starts?
<radioaktivstorm> intelikey, thanks! ill poke around some more
<intelikey> oh don't thank me.  all i've done was take up text buffer...
<intelikey> could have jsut as easily said " i don't know "     but i do see lots of folks asking about it in here....
<Dr_willis> *BufferOverflow*
<intelikey> turncates so no biggy
<intelikey> is biggy a word ?
<Kr4t05> intelikey: biggie(
<Kr4t05> **
<Kr4t05> Bleh...
<intelikey> }
<radioaktivstorm> X_X i am finding kde exceedingly hard to mod to fit my needs.
<intelikey> need != want
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> Kr4t05   sp biggie
<intelikey> sorry; aspell could not spell (biggie) correctly!
<intelikey> biggy either...
<Dr_willis> Hmm. Does superkaramba come wth any eye-candy applets by default?  The 'open' dialog is pointing to my home dir. not where any examples would be.
<Kr4t05> Dr_willis: No, it doesn't come with any karamba
<Kr4t05> Dr_willis: kde-look.org is a good place to get some.
<Dr_willis> Kr4t05,  ok. Not seeing any 'example applets for karamba' in the package manager either.
<Dr_willis> just seemed odd some one dident package a few of the better ones to get ya started. :)
<DaSkreech> It's mild mannered
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: better for who? :)
<DaSkreech> As I recall some people are underwhelmed by a  clock
<Dr_willis>   Aha ---->   / usr/share/doc/superkaramba/examples/
<Dr_willis> there is a few examples. :)
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  that Clock in the Sidebar under Vista is my wifes Favoritet Feature.
<Dr_willis> and that litte lightsout game.
<DaSkreech> There is a game?
<DaSkreech> And it's not sudoku? Fascinating
<intelikey> so stuperkaramba is a natural part of kde ?   i didn't know that.
<Dr_willis> Under vista's sidebar theres a Puzzle game (1-15) and a Lights Out game. Shes discovered. :)
<Dr_willis> She wants similer things under KDE for herself.
<Dr_willis> so im tracking them down for her.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: service pack 1?
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  No idea. She has a Cheap Laptop that came with Vista. and shes getting sick of it. so shes going tohbe learning Kubuntu soon.. :)
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: ahh the toucan can be changed to numbers
<DaSkreech> I dont see lights out though
* intelikey wonders why every time he sees  "the following packages will be installed:  'gamin ...' "  he kringes and hits the "N" button....
<DaSkreech> Can you ask the good doctor's Wife where she got the Lights out?
<Dr_willis> Hmm she may of installed that herself.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Common sense?
<Dr_willis> It must of been on the vista games/sidebar page. thats the only place she chould of looked.
<intelikey> DaSkreech well   i think it may be more   "prejudus" than sense....
<Minataku> Dr_willis: :D
<Kr4t05> Wow...
<Dr_willis> somthing else i need to find is a Solitare Game (with simple solitare variants like for kids) with Zoomable cards. She likes to play without her glasses. so she needs BIG cards.
<Kr4t05> Kore is very nice.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: following plasma?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Perhaps pysol
<Minataku> I know it has card set support
<Minataku> Dunno if they can be zoomed
<Dr_willis> she perfers the Kids-type solitare where ya can put a black4 on a black5 and so forth - color dosent matter.
<Minataku> But it's got assloads of Solitare variants
<Dr_willis> Pysol dosetn go big enough. she ends up setting her res to like 800x600 which really screws up everything else.
<Dr_willis> Of course there may be new cardsets for pysol by now
<Minataku> Ah
<DaSkreech> Minataku: have you ever tried to fill an assload?
<Dr_willis> Get a Great High-res monitor for her.. and what does she do.. sets it to 800x600
<DaSkreech> It's not nearly as much as it implies
<Minataku> DaSkreech: It takes an assload of ass to fill an assload
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Heh
<intelikey> well here's enough reason for a dialup user to "NOT" install kde     Need to get 33.8MB/248MB of archives.    the 33M is all updates sense the last time i did that.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: So what were you doing all day today? :3
<Minataku> I was playing videogames and sleeping XD
<intelikey> ok lagging off the irc scope.  gooday and happy penguins to all.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: night
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  looking at USED CARS
<trakinas> hey
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Ouch
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  and shes getting on my nerves
<Minataku> Sounds sucky
<trakinas> anyone good with video edition?
<Minataku> Heh
<Dr_willis> 'i just want a junker car.. for a few months that i can then trade in on the NEW car i want  later'
<Minataku> That's... pretty stupid
<Dr_willis> Welcome to being MARRIED. :)
<Minataku> Haha
<Dr_willis> but it keeps her busy. Otherwise she may be trying to redecorate the house., or somthing else that would be real work for me
<Minataku> Hey, do you think shipping in separate boxes will cost more than putting everything in one or about the same (or less)?
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  id guess about the same. theygo by weight dont they?
<Ashex> anyone know how to restart the kde panels?
<Dr_willis> My Brother gave me another Amiga Monitor today. :0
<Ashex> they're being unresponsive to my clicks
<Dr_willis> They make great little tv's
<Minataku> Dr_willis: I think so
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Do you have any of that ready to send?
<khirr> i have the driver for my webcam, how can i configure it?
<khirr> where is the folfer where it should be?
<jacques> has someone used elisa before?
<DaSkreech> Ashex: kicker
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  i got the Scsi HD in a box thats about 1/2 full. looking for those Calculators to toss in. Found 1 so far
<Dr_willis> found some foam also to pack it with.
<DaSkreech> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Ashex> DaSkreech, kill it?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Coo, what about the four Amigas and the PSU?
<trakinas> Ashex: i dont know. guess you can remove it and start a new one.
<Minataku> Not trying to rush, just trying to defuse my own growing excitement XD
<trakinas> Ashex: no. restarte kicker.
<Dr_willis> I cant find a box the right size for them. VCR box's  got are too small. others are too big..
<trakinas> =P
<DaSkreech> Ashex: well If it's not responding
<Minataku> Ah
<Dr_willis> wanting to  pack them decently well.
<Minataku> Indeed
<khirr> my webcam is vimicro
<Minataku> Who knows what UPS/USPS or whoever's cheapest will do to them
<trakinas> i never saw an amiga... =(
<Dr_willis> plys im finding other 'bits' here and there. The memory expansion units in another box..  a load of the Old atari type joysticks (need those?)
<khirr> i found that one guy made 200+ drivers for this
<Minataku> Yeah, may as well toss in a couple of them
<Minataku> They have some proprietary mouse, ne?
<trakinas> khirr: you probably have to run any webcam program to configure it.
<Minataku> I can probably use a joystick as a pointing device XD
<snowdonkey> Hi.  I'm having problems with Konsole running slowly.  It takes about 10 seconds for the prompt to appear, and another 10 seconds to close once I hit the X.
<Ashex> hmm
<khirr> but, when i use amsn, it doesnt run
<Ashex> DaSkreech, killing it by pid or name doesn't appear to be working
<khirr> to configure, either
<DaSkreech> snowdonkey: try xterm
<vonkrolok> hi guys, got a prob with texlive2007 installation, can somebody help?
<Ashex> nevermind
<trakinas> kde is generaly slow here. im probably going to install e17 or xfce
<Ashex> kill -3 PID worked
<trakinas> vonkrolok: just ask, dont ask to ask.
<snowdonkey> daskreech xterm is also running slowly, similar symptoms.
<vonkrolok> trakinas: it's a bit long, if somebody is willing I'll get to that, but typing and not getting reply is frustrating
<Minataku> kill alone sends SIGTERM, kill -9 sends SIGKILL
<DaSkreech> snowdonkey: That aint' good
<Minataku> Always do alone first, followed by -9
<vonkrolok> trakinas: anyhow, I started the install script sh
<khirr> T_T
<vonkrolok> trakinas: with root priviledges
<Minataku> SIGTERM btw is Signal 15
<vonkrolok> trakinas: but unexplicably I get  this error message
<snowdonkey> daskreech Could it have to do with graphics drivers?  I'm using the latest Nvidia proprietary.
<vonkrolok> trakinas:  Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<trakinas> vonkrolok: hmmmm... where are you trying to install it?
<vonkrolok> trakinas: supposedly with root it should be able to create those dirs, but apparetly it doesn't
<vonkrolok> trakinas: default dirs
<trakinas> strange.
<trakinas> what about tex2007 own faqs?
<vonkrolok> trakinas: doesn't say a thing about it
<vonkrolok> according to them I should type
<vonkrolok> trakinas: sh install-tl.sh and it should go smooth
<vonkrolok> trakinas: not exactly the case apparently
<DaSkreech> snowdonkey: that shouldn't make just the konsoles slow
<Minataku> Dr_willis: By the way, thanks again for donating all your "trash" to me X3
<snowdonkey> daskreech Ok, I was trying to think of what changed since I last installed Dapper.  :-/
<vonkrolok> trakinas: in particular it seems uncapable to access dirs in the texmf-dist main root
<trakinas> hmmmm... what about google?  couldnt find anything?
<excitatory> So does anyone else experience random hard freezes in feisty?  I've been exhaustively searching various forums, mailing lists, and bug reports and are finding piles of users with the very same problem.  It tends to be independent of the video card and if desktop effects are enabled or not.
<DaSkreech> snowdonkey: what do you have in your ~/.bash_logout ?
<vonkrolok> trakinas: been bashing my head on that for about 2 weeks...nothing done
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  heh told the wife to help me pack stuff for ya.. she said 'ya going to pay me?'
<Dr_willis> I wont repeate my reply to her.. :) this is a faimly channel
<snowdonkey> daskreech Here's what my ~/.bash_logout says:
<Minataku> Dr_willis: XD
<snowdonkey> # ~/.bash_logout: executed by bash(1) when login shell exits.
<snowdonkey> # when leaving the console clear the screen to increase privacy
<snowdonkey> if [ "$SHLVL" = 1 ] ; then
<snowdonkey>     [ -x /usr/bin/clear_console ]  && /usr/bin/clear_console -q
<snowdonkey> fi
<DaSkreech> snowdonkey: patsebin it
<DaSkreech> !paste | snowdonkey
<ubotu> snowdonkey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> she does a lot of catalog ordering - and darn it - if i can find any of the 100's of box's shes got to have SOMEWHERE in this house.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Heehee
<snowdonkey> daskreech Ok, I'm new to IRC so gimme a sec to figure out pastebin
<Dr_willis> isent there some pastebin command/cli tool that makes using it a little easier?
<khirr> how is the instrucction? make?
<Dr_willis> ie: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinthisforme
<vonkrolok> trakinas: now even access denied...jee...I'm with root privis
<Dr_willis> would return the pastebin url?
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, would be nice
<Minataku> sudo doesn't provide true root privliges
<snowdonkey> daskreech Well as it is what's above are all the contents of the file anyway.
<trakinas> vonkrolok: where you took it? i have to leave. my wirst is killing me....
<Minataku> There are still some actions which require true root access
<Dr_willis> isent there a 'cls' command to clear the console?
<trakinas> Minataku: like sudo su?
<Minataku> clear
<DaSkreech> snowdonkey: Yeah just letting you know that you should pastebin from here on out
<trakinas> Dr_willis: clear
<Minataku> trakinas: Something like that
<DaSkreech> If it;s longer than one line
<trakinas> Dr_willis: or control+l
<vonkrolok> trakinas: from a console with a sudo su command
<Dr_willis> i recall some 'echo escape-somthing' as a cls alias years ago. :0
<Dr_willis> The serial-terminal days. :0
<snowdonkey> daskreech Ok.  Then I just paste the url?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24932/
<Minataku> Hey, I never knew of Ctrl+L
<DaSkreech> trakinas: like cd into a root owned dir
<DaSkreech> snowdonkey: Yes
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, that's a new one for me too
<trakinas> Minataku: =P
<trakinas> now, i really have to leave. cheers folks!
<Minataku> Have a link to Japanese QVC. You can watch online! http://qvc.jp
<Minataku> XD
<snowdonkey> daskreech Do you see anything out of the ordinary?
<DaSkreech> snowdonkey: no looks good and small as well
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Not counting blank lines and comments mine is even smaller
<Minataku> It's just "clear"
<Minataku> :D
<Dr_willis> I thought ctrl-l was redraw tthe screen.. or "formfeed" :) for printing
<Minataku> Dr_willis: That's really all "clear" does
<Minataku> It pushes everything off the top and reprints the prompt there
<DaSkreech> clear prints like 23 lines I think
<Minataku> ed@Piyoko /ext/D/Unix/Xenix/80386 2.3.4q $ file /usr/bin/clear
<Minataku> /usr/bin/clear: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<Minataku> Heehee, it's just your average executable
<khirr> make
<khirr> make install (ste como root)
<khirr> how should i write this line of code on console?
<Minataku> khirr: "make; sudo make install"
<khirr> make
<khirr> make install (ste como root)
<khirr> uhmm
<khirr> make: command not found
<hitmanWilly> id use the & operator myself, just to ensure make worked
<Minataku> You're missing build tools
<Minataku> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Minataku> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Minataku> >.>
<khirr> but, writeing make isnt enought?
<Minataku> khirr: You need the make program
<Minataku> Along with the compiler, linker and so on
<khirr> makfile?
<hitmanWilly> khirr, did you do ./configure first?
<khirr> no
<vonkrolok> anybody ever tried to install texlive2007 from a DVD?
<Minataku> No, the program /usr/bin/make
<khirr> there isnt that file
<Minataku> !build | khirr
<ubotu> khirr: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Minataku> Read that
<hitmanWilly> hmmmm, usually ./configure is what makes the makefile
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Considering he doesn't even have make, that'll fail
<Minataku> Guaranteed
<khirr> but,in the folder there is one file that say
<khirr> Makefile
<hitmanWilly> he doesn't have make? wow
<Minataku> khirr: You are missing the build tools
<Minataku> Look, you seem to be reading Spanish instructions
<khirr> i'll try it now
<Minataku> !es | khirr
<ubotu> khirr: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Kubuntu doesn't COME with make
<Minataku> Or gcc
<Minataku> Or anything of the sort
<Minataku> You're actively discouraged from ever compiling anything, after all
<Minataku> Why would they give you from the start the tools to do it when they don't want you to? :P
<khirr> ubotu i'm using manriva
<Minataku> Sorry, I just think that's so stupid
<DaSkreech> More like not enough space on the install CD
<khirr> is something diferent?
<hitmanWilly> me too
<Minataku> DaSkreech: No, you're actively discouraged from compiling
<DaSkreech> khirr: do you have make?
<khirr> mak?
<khirr> make?
<Minataku> khirr: If you're using Mandriva, why are you asking for help in #kubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> Minataku: yes.. but it's also because there is no space on the CD
<hitmanWilly> khirr, try man make and see if it returns anything
<Minataku> DaSkreech: Then why isn't it included as part of a network install?
<khirr> cause, i was using of kubutu, are better person, in mandriva chanel, no one wanna hlp
<Minataku> There's no excuse there
<Minataku> khirr: Good point
<khirr> make : command not found
<Minataku> You have to pay for help with Mandriva
* Minataku rolls eyes
<khirr> exactly
<Minataku> Damn Frenchies, giving Linux a bad name
* Dr_willis rattles the donation cup.
<khirr> but, when i instlled kubuntu 7.04, not all ran good
<Minataku> And I thought Americans were greedy
<Dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> Minataku: cause it's using the same package from the Cd?
<Minataku> At least we don't charge you for help with Linux
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Heehee
<khirr> uhmm, my video drivers in kubuntu never run good
<khirr> is mycard integrate is VIA
<Minataku> See, we ask for donations. They demand payment.
<Dr_willis> Thats often the fault of the video card makers and their drivers
<DaSkreech> Minataku: Kubuntu is either south african or Scottish :)
<Dr_willis> not sure how well via is in that area however.
<Minataku> African, but that's just the name
<DaSkreech> khirr: do you have the mandriva Cds?
<khirr> yes
<khirr> dvd
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, check this out http://www.arouse.net/despair-linux/
<Aoshi> I need help!
<khirr> i just want configure my webcam T_T
<Aoshi> I have ntfs-config & ntfs-3g, but I still can't write in my ntfs partition!!!
<DaSkreech> khirr: then install the make RPM
<Jucato> anyone familiar with Bluetooth DUN? kinda need help getting IRC to work
<khirr> exist?
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Heehee
<Minataku> That last one makes no sense to me, though
<Minataku> I like the Caldera one XD
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, its from the warty release...
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, google ubuntu warty naked or something like that :P
<Minataku> Heh
<DaSkreech> Hi Jucato
<snake_> hi
<snowdonkey> daskreech A guy in #ubuntu thinks slow Xterm is just a KDE bug.  :-/  Not sure I buy that...
<DaSkreech> khirr: I don't know but I figure that it musr be on the CD
<khirr> automake
<DaSkreech> snowdonkey: xterm doesn't touch KDE
<khirr> i think it should be
<snake_> i have a problem with my wireless device in kubuntu feisty
<Minataku> khirr: You need whatever passes for the build tools package in Mandriva
<khirr> i'll try with this file
<snowdonkey> daskreech: Alright, 1 myth debunked
<Dr_willis> run a x session with Just a xterm , and see if its slow.. No kde loaded at all.
<snake_> the light is of and i can not connect with wireless
<khirr> is there oooooone tool for drivers for lkubuntu?
<khirr> in esasywy?
<snowdonkey> dr_willis Ok, I'll try that
<hitmanWilly> snake_, what's the card model/brand?
<snake_> even knetworkmanager can not find my wireless. anyone that can help please
<snake_> intel 802.11
<Minataku> Dr_willis: twm
<Minataku> :D
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, intel usually works out of the box...
<snake_> yes it was working but i restarted
<Minataku> Yeah, Intel is on our side
<snake_> and now it doesnt
<snake_> i mean i restarted the pc
<hitmanWilly> module issue probably
<snake_> do i have to reinstall something
<snake_> ??
<khirr> do u know one easyway to configurate a via video card on kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> snake_: Laptop?
<snake_> yes
<hitmanWilly> snake_, try running iwconfig in a konsole and pastebin the out put please
<snake_> ok
<hitmanWilly> !paste | snake_
<DaSkreech> some laptops have a physical kill switch for the Wireless see if you tripped it
<ubotu> snake_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Minataku> brb
<snake_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24935/
<hitmanWilly> snake_, ok, your wireless card is there, its just not connected to anything
<snake_> :S
<snake_> hitmanWilly: so what do i have to do ?
<hitmanWilly> snake_, apparently all the drivers are loaded...
<snowdonkey> daskreech, dr_willis: I got this error printed about 10 times when I logged in without KDE: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24937/
<hitmanWilly> snake_, is wireless enabled in knetwork manager?
<snake_> hitmanWilly: no
<hitmanWilly> snake_, try enabling it
<Dr_willis> snowdonkey,  since its a 1 line error message.. ya COULDof pasted it. :)
<Dr_willis> ata1: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/11/04
<snowdonkey> heh
<Dr_willis> that seems tobe saying to me - that ya got a hard drive issue.
<snake_> no i mean it is enabled but it doesnt show my wireless connection
<snake_> and the light of the wireless device is off
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: not really
<DaSkreech> Well maybe
<hitmanWilly> snake_, do you know the name of the network you are trying to connect to?
<DaSkreech> it doesn't make sense to me and I've never seen it before
<snake_> yes
<hitmanWilly> snake_, ok, try this in konsole:
<hitmanWilly> sudo ifup eth1
<DaSkreech> but it could be feisty pretending that all IDE's are sata/scsi again
<snake_> hitmanWilly: ifup: interface eth1 already configured
<Dr_willis> translated ata error x51/40 to scsi x3/11/04 ?
<snake_> hitmanWilly: i can find it with my kwifimanager and it connects too but i can not navigate
<snowdonkey> daskreech: I'm running Dapper.  After googling for the exact error this page did come up (looks to be HD problem): http://www.romantika.name/v2/2006/06/24/storage-emergency/
<Minataku> Back
<DaSkreech> snowdonkey: well that might be an issue then
<snake_> it connects , the light turs on but i can not navigate and do nothing
<DaSkreech> snake_: do you get an IP
<snake_> i use manual config
<snake_> do i have to make dhcp ??
<DaSkreech> can you ping the gateway?
<hitmanWilly> snake_, yes, most wireless routers are set up for dhcp
<DaSkreech> snake_: no
<snake_> sure
<snake_> i will try
<snake_> to ping my gateway
<Minataku> My router is split Static/Dynamic :3
<snake_> host unreacheable
<Minataku> snake_: Move closer
<Minataku> j/k
<snowdonkey> daskreech: After reading some the guy replaced his motherboard & fixed it...hrm.
<Minataku> That's not what it means
<Minataku> XD
<hitmanWilly> snake_, try "iwlist scanning" in a console
<hitmanWilly> snake_, see if that returns any results
<snake_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24940/
<snowdonkey> daskreech Thanks for your help getting to the bottom of this.  Same dr_willis.  :D
<jarn> Is k3b capable of burning FLAC files?
<DaSkreech> snowdonkey: Sure sorry about the outcome
<DaSkreech> jarn: Why not :)
<jarn> DaSkreech: I would assume it was, but I wasn't sure.
<hitmanWilly> snake_, ok, you should be able to connect then...you may just have to input the ESSID manually
<Dr_willis> jarn,  I think it is.
<snake_> ah ok
<jarn> DaSkreech: I know on my Windows computer I had an unbelievable amount of trouble finding something that could.
<khirr> i just want to configurate my webcam Y_Y
<jarn> Dr_willis: Okay, thanks.
<snake_> hitmanWilly: you mean i have to write it manually
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Remember that the "0x" is all important, it indicates that the following number is base 16
<hitmanWilly> snake_, in knetwork manager select connect to other wireless network, then input the name
<DaSkreech> jarn: Nero can
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Sorry, I get more pedantic when I get bored
<Minataku> XD
<jarn> DaSkreech: Nero costs money though, no?
<snake_> hitmanWilly: that is the problem that i do not have that option in knetwork manager
<DaSkreech> !webcam | khirr
<ubotu> khirr: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  it looked more like a date to me then a #
<hitmanWilly> snake_, right clicking the system tray icon doesn't bring it up?
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> Nah, it was a hex number
<Minataku> But you have a point looking at it again
<Minataku> XD
<snake_> hitmanWilly: when i right click i get manual configuration , options help and quit
<hitmanWilly> snake_, ok, hold on a minute...
<DaSkreech> jarn: most things on Windows do
<jarn> DaSkreech: Indeed. But I was looking for free stuff. Hopefully k3b will meet my needs.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Most of those ATA/SCSI errors are crazy long and barely well-defined
<hitmanWilly> snake_, ok, go into system settings->Network settings
<Minataku> Like "{ DriveReady SeekComplete Error }"
<Minataku> What is that supposed to mean, anyway?
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  heh - isent that one of the reasons for the Ata system rewriteing?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Eh... I don't like how ATA is gonna be sdx now
<Dr_willis> "Answer hazy - ask again later"
<Minataku> That's gonna screw up so many fstabs
<DaSkreech> jarn: well It should run on Windows come KDE4 :)
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  yep.. but thats psrt of the reason they are using UUID stuff now.
<DaSkreech> k3b has only failed one test for me so far
<Minataku> Dr_willis: I don't like that crap, either
<snake_> hitmanWilly: ok i'm there
<hitmanWilly> snake_, does eth1 show up in the box?
<DaSkreech> and I can't afford the money to make it fail my other test :(
<Minataku> Since if there's ever a need to remake the UUID or it's lost somehow
<Minataku> You're also screwed
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  of course i ALMOST installed to the wrong Drive because of the sda/hda conversion. I had sata and ide drives.. lucnly i noticed it was about to install to my windows drive. and stopped it :)
<hitmanWilly> snake_, under network interfaces?
<jarn> DaSkreech: I look forward to that day so much.
<snake_> yes
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Why?
<Minataku> XD
<hitmanWilly> snake_, does it show as enabled?
<jarn> DaSkreech: There is SO much KDE software that I love that I would love to run in Windows.
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  remake the uuid? you can set the uuid as ya want i belive.
<snake_> hitmanWilly: both of them
<snake_> hitmanWilly: eth0 and eth1
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Right, but the second you do your fstab is invalid
<Dr_willis> i tend to set up the fstab to moujnt based on disk LABEL :) More readable
<Minataku> I like setting it up to mount based on device
<hitmanWilly> snake_, ok, you may need to set up manual configuration and have it save the settings then
<Dr_willis> i also like to set the UUID to be stuff like 0000-0000-000001 :)
<Minataku> I like the more traditional ways
<snake_> hitmanWilly: that is what i have done
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Hardly unique ;3
<jarn> DaSkreech: Now if only it worked the other way. There is also SO much Windows software that I love that I would love to run in Linux (I'm looking at you, EAC and mp3tag!).
<Dr_willis> Flexablity vs readablity.
<snake_> hitmanWilly: i have the dns and all the stuff configured
<snake_> all of them
<hitmanWilly> snake_, is it set up for dhcp or static?
<snake_> static
<hitmanWilly> snake_, ok, try changing it to dhcp...see if that helps
<Minataku> Personally, I _hate_ the porting-to-Windows thing
<Minataku> It just gives people less reason to use Linux
<Minataku> It basically screws up any progress we've made
<Minataku> I say screw 'em, they wanna use it, they can switch
<kloplop> A simple question, how do I intall the java run time environment? where It will also work in FireFox or the default browser?
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, the double edged sword of open source :P
<Minataku> Not very nice, but damnit, a step backwards is a bad step
<kloplop> Adept keeps freezing on me for installing J2RE
<Dr_willis> kloplop,  what verison of kubuntu  ya using?
<Minataku> kloplop: You make it sound like it's punishing you
<Minataku> XD
<kloplop> 7.10 I got it to work on 6.10 but I don't remember how
<Dr_willis> there was an old issue where ya had to install it from the console/apt-get with some older kubuntus
<snake_> hitmanWilly: thanx it works but isnt it better with static
<hitmanWilly> snake_, also, is it set to activate on startup?
<hitmanWilly> snake_, not really, at least not for regular desktop/laptop use
<snake_> hitmanWilly: ok thanx
<khirr> is there some wasyway to configure one via integrate card?
<kloplop> what is the code in the consol for installing, like apt -get or whatever? I am just getting into linux.
<hitmanWilly> snake_, also, if the router is set up to use dhcp, you kinda have to on the computer end
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, you should tell the guys over on ##linux that you're using ubotu to answer their questions :P
<Dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  :)
<Dr_willis> half the time i forget and type !iso there.. or similer
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, what's worse is when you try to pipe it to someone in another channel :P
<NickPresta> kloplop, type in "man apt-get" and "man aptitude" for ways of installing via CLI
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Dr_willis> is what i normally use
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Well, whenever you're ready to send something out, ask me for the address to send to
<Minataku> Or get it now, write it down and lose it like I would
<Minataku> XD
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  sure PM it to me. i will save it to a File.
<DaSkreech> pm | echo > File
<Minataku> They need to make that air pocket packing material, but fill it with helium
<Minataku> I wonder if that would work
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Maybe shave a gram or two off the package weight X3
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, plus if the delivery guy was talking with a really high pitched voice, you'd know if he opened it :)
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> If it was UPS it wouldn't matter, it'd still be smashed
<sebastianhooker> whats up yall?
<sebastianhooker> wow, for IRC, no one talks on kubuntu
<Minataku> Way to wait 25 seconds before saying nobody was around
<Minataku> Sorry, that was mean
<Minataku> I just hate when people do that
<sebastianhooker> lol
<sebastianhooker> sorry
* hitmanWilly lurks quietly
<Minataku> At least you didn't quit XD
<sebastianhooker> but seriously, look how many people are here
<sebastianhooker> and not talkng...
<Minataku> Usually they'll come in, wait literally 10 seconds then say "I'll come back when someone is alive"
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> It's just a lull
<sebastianhooker> ah
<sebastianhooker> so how do u guys like ubuntu?
<sebastianhooker> (need a topic)
<hitmanWilly> normally this is one of the busier channels
<sebastianhooker> that's how i thought it would b
<sebastianhooker> e
<sebastianhooker> so i came here XD
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> I don't even use Ubuntu
<sebastianhooker> hahaha
<sebastianhooker> what r u using?
<Minataku> I use Gentoo on modern systems and Debian on legacy systems
<sebastianhooker> windows hahaha
<sebastianhooker> i used to use redhat
<sebastianhooker> anyone been to bash.org?
<Minataku> Many times
<sebastianhooker> .yeah
<sebastianhooker> i came here thinking it would be amazing like that
<sebastianhooker> turns out all we talk about is linux
<sebastianhooker> not girls and quotes, just ubuntu and debian
<sebastianhooker> D:
<DaSkreech> !O-t
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about o-t - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<sebastianhooker> ;-)
<sebastianhooker> lol
* Minataku elbows DaSkreech in the nipple
<sebastianhooker> so, uh, yeah, how old are y'all?
<hitmanWilly> wow, on a linux channel we talk about...linux
<sebastianhooker> why the nipple?
<sebastianhooker> hitmanWilly, who let you talk?
<Minataku> sebastianhooker: I felt the kidney would have been too predictable
<hitmanWilly> the ops apparently...
<sebastianhooker> hm
<DaSkreech> Plus I sold those
<Minataku> Plus I don't want to injure him
<sebastianhooker> well at least now i know y'all are under 20
<Minataku> I'm 22
* Dr_willis runs off to the bank
<sebastianhooker> well shit.
<hitmanWilly> 25
<Minataku> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sebastianhooker> well then
<sebastianhooker> i'm sorry..
<Minataku> s'ok
<sebastianhooker> did you know helicopters are souls of fallen tanks?
<sebastianhooker> (bash.org)
<Minataku> <.<
<Dodger73> yello... anyone know how to get a pci-express ati card to run?
<sebastianhooker> uh
<Dodger73> yeah i know, loaded question
<sebastianhooker> not to run
<Minataku> Dodger73: Add legs
<DaSkreech> plus shinobi for the PS2
<sebastianhooker> i can get the fan to turn on
<hitmanWilly> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> Dodger73: start with mornign jogs and work up from there
<sebastianhooker> hey, uhh, geeky question here
<Minataku> PCIe and ATI... what a bastardy combinatio
<sebastianhooker> can i get WoW on ubuntu?
<Minataku> n
<DaSkreech> !wow | sebastianhooker
<ubotu> sebastianhooker: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Dr_willis> ive herad that WoW can run with Cedega and Wine.
<hitmanWilly> sebastianhooker, yeah, runs pretty well under wine/cedega from what i understand
<sebastianhooker> yeah, but how do i get Wine to install?
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Dr_willis> >hic<
<sebastianhooker> i can't stand "shell commands" i live far from the ocean
<hitmanWilly> sebastianhooker, apt-get install wine
<sebastianhooker> i'll install wine
* Dr_willis gets out his prarie-dog to pummle sebastianhooker  with. 
<sebastianhooker> do you have wow hitman?
<Dr_willis> :)
<sebastianhooker> :D
<sebastianhooker> *gets out his shotgun to shoot a prarie-dog pummler with
<hitmanWilly> sebastianhooker, nope
* Dr_willis conracts monkeypox from the prarie-dog
<DaSkreech> sebastianhooker: get more wine and you won't care (or know) where you are
<sebastianhooker> could anyone link me to a wine download site?
<sebastianhooker> DaSkreech: wine takes too long, hard liquor por favor
<hitmanWilly> sebastianhooker, its in the ubuntu repos, you just need to use the package manager to get it
<sebastianhooker> aight
<sebastianhooker> hey
<sebastianhooker> uhh
<sebastianhooker> password is needed on terminal
<sebastianhooker> for a wine download
<DaSkreech> it's your password
<sebastianhooker> any ideas?
<sebastianhooker> ok
<DaSkreech> the oneyou used to login
<sebastianhooker> it said OK
<DaSkreech> It's lying to you
<DaSkreech> slap it around a bit
<Jucato> anyone familiar with Bluetooth DUN? kinda need help getting IRC to work :(
<Jucato> Tm_T: help!!!!! :(
<CPrgmSwR2> How do I configure apt-get to include all repositories
<NickPresta> CPrgmSwR2, I'm not sure I understand your question. Can you explain a little more, please?
<Minataku> Jucato... ASKING for help instead of rendering it :O
<DaSkreech> Jucato: what DUN?
<DaSkreech>  you are using a cellphone for a modem?
<Minataku> Hath hell frozen over? :O
<Minataku> XD
<jarn> Is there any way to set up shortcuts for things that are not in KMenu?
<DaSkreech> Minataku: I'll remember to laugh at you as well :)
<Jucato> yes I know.. how so unlikely of me :(
<Minataku> Haha
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yes. Dial Up Networking
<NickPresta> jarn, right click on a menu entry and click on "Edit Menu", then add entries.
<Minataku> I'm just playin' and he knows it
<jarn> NickPresta: So, essentially, no.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: is it paired?
<Minataku> We all need help now and again :3
<Jucato> DaSkreech: everything is working *except* IRC :(
<alberto> hey
<alberto> q tal?
<NickPresta> jarn, yes, you can setup "shortcuts". What exactly did you want to accomplish?
<Jucato> just apt-get'ed irssi in fact :)
<CPrgmSwR2> I just got through installing kubuntu form the cd
<alberto> alguien sabe como es el servidor hispaon?
<DaSkreech> !es | alberto
<ubotu> alberto: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<CPrgmSwR2> but there is a lot of packages missing for apt-get
<DaSkreech> !repos | CPrgmSwR2
<ubotu> CPrgmSwR2: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> CPrgmSwR2: you need to enable some of there other repositories
<NickPresta> CPrgmSwR2, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<jarn> NickPresta: I said I want to do it for things that aren't in the menu. You told me that to do it I needed to add it to the menu. Isn't that a no?
<DaSkreech> jarn: what are you asking?
<NickPresta> jarn, yes you can add things which are not currently present in KMenu. You need to manually add them.
<CPrgmSwR2> I can't seem to add repositories
<jarn> NickPresta: But I don't want to add them to the menu. I want to set up shortcuts for things that aren't in the menu and that I don't want to be in the menu.
<sebastianhooker> i'm installing wine all by myself :D
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: What do you mean?
<CPrgmSwR2> I have no option to manage apt-get
<DaSkreech> jarn: yes you can
<NickPresta> jarn: Ah, you should've said you don't want them in the menu (but want something like desktop shortcuts). Yes you can
<CPrgmSwR2> Adept -> Manage Repositories
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: press alt+space -> adept -> Enter
<CPrgmSwR2> I don't have this option in the menu
<Minataku> Jucato: Sorry, you know I'm just playing around, right? :3
<NickPresta> jarn, right click on your desktop and then go to New > Add Link to Application.
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: and close that adept
<Jucato> Minataku: yep :P
<Minataku> k ^^
<Dr_willis> CPrgmSwR2,  did it ask for your sudo password when it started?
<CPrgmSwR2> yes
<jarn> NickPresta: Hrm, I should have been more clear. I meant hotkey shortcuts.
<CPrgmSwR2> thats different
<Minataku> Wouldn't using a cellphone for DUN be insanely expensive?
<jarn> NickPresta: As in pressing a combination of buttons and a program opens. Sorry about that. :/
<sebastianhooker> hey uhh where does wine come up after you install it?
<Jucato> Minataku: not much difference as going to a cyber cafe over here. besides I'm desperate :)
<alberto> hola alguienm dice cual es 3l servidor delcanal corua?
<alberto> por ejempl irc ispano?
<Minataku> Jucato: Heehee
<Jucato> no wireless on this thing (broken), and leaving in a couple of hours
<soulrider> !es  alberto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es  alberto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> !es | alberto
<ubotu> alberto: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<soulrider> jucato, i finally find you here!
<sebastianhooker> So where does wine come up after i install it?
<alberto> suldiers
<Jucato> hi soulrider
<soulrider> i sa win your blog you had some trouble with recursion, i can explain a bit if you want
<alberto> tu lo conoces?
<DaSkreech> !es | alberto
<ubotu> alberto: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Minataku> alberto: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<soulrider> alberto: para espa~nol entra a #kubuntu-es y a #ubuntu-es
<Minataku> JIC he has the bot ignored or something
<NickPresta> jarn, Oh! Yes, you should've been more clear :P In KControl (or System Settings), you should navigate to Accessibility > Input Actions. There you can create custom actions that do tons of stuff
<ShiftedBeef> sebastian, not sure, but you can use wine on something by right clicking on it if it doesn't automatically, and you can also run winecfg if you want to config it.
<Jucato> hmph brb. :)
<Minataku> Bienvenidos a Homestarrunner.com! Conoces a Miguel? Si, somos buenos amigos... <offscreen: "English!>
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Ack, unterminated quotes
<jarn> NickPresta: Yeah, I'm sorry about that.
<DaSkreech> Minataku: ummm No! What?
<rodrigo> hey daskreech
<NickPresta> jarn, no problem. Shortcuts can mean many things so it was bound to be misunderstood by someone, I suppose.
<sebastianhooker> WHY DIDNT WINE INSTALL?
<rodrigo> what's up!
<Minataku> DaSkreech: Heehee, quote from HSR
<soulrider> sebastianhooker: its installed
<Minataku> sebastianhooker: Type "wine" into a console
<CPrgmSwR2> This is fun
<sebastianhooker> ok
<soulrider> just type wine <path to an exe file>
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: hello :)
* Minataku nods
<rodrigo> Daskreech
<Minataku> It's a wrapper system
<DaSkreech> Minataku: Do you have the DNA evidence ?
<Minataku> Not a standalone program
<DaSkreech> rodrigo
<sebastianhooker> ohhh
<rodrigo> <DaSkreech haha
<sebastianhooker> duh
<sebastianhooker> THANKS!
<Minataku> DaSkreech: Didn't you hear? That was solved. :D
<Minataku> sebastianhooker: np
<Minataku> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sebastianhooker> i owe someone
<sebastianhooker> hey minataku, i o u
<Minataku> sebastianhooker: You owe ME.
<rodrigo> Im thinking very serous pasting an esay about linux
<Minataku> The price: Nothing.
<Minataku> Enjoy.
<rodrigo> linux for beginers
<Minataku> ^^
<DaSkreech> Minataku: what> I missed that! When?
<ShiftedBeef> What I said should have worked, but oh well.
<Minataku> DaSkreech: It was a toon
<rodrigo> I studies journalism
<rodrigo> so this may help to Linux community
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: that would be wonderful
<Minataku> They wrapped up the whole "DNA Evidence" thing
<jarn> NickPresta: I was in Keyboard Shortcuts rather than Input Actions, and from Keyboard Shortcuts it appears that you can only set up shortcuts for things in KMenu.
<alberto> alguien m dice cual es el servidor hispano?
<sebastianhooker> oh snap i love you guys
<sebastianhooker> so much
<Minataku> Go to the Toons page
<DaSkreech> Minataku: link@!
<Minataku> alberto: #kubuntu-es
<ShiftedBeef> Awwww. :)
<Minataku> !es | alberto
<ubotu> alberto: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rodrigo> Daskreech: do you feel in the mood of trying to install again cinellera?
<Minataku> !pr | alberto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Er
<Minataku> !br | alberto
<ubotu> alberto: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Minataku> In case he needs Portugeuese
<NickPresta> jarn, Yes, in Keyboard Shortcuts, you can only setup hotkeys for specific things. In Input Actions, you can do it for anything (applications, keyboard functions, etc)
<rodrigo> daskrecch: we make a lot of work yesterday
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: we didn't do it the last time?
<DaSkreech> open adept and install cinelerra
<DaSkreech> I think that should work
<rodrigo> daskreech ok let me try it
<jarn> NickPresta: Hrm, I can't get it to work, though. I did "New Action", set "Action Type" to "Keyboard Shortcut -> Command/URL (simple)", set the Keyboard Shortcut to "Win + E" and set the command to "/usr/bin/konqueror /home/jarn" and clicked "Apple". However, when I press those keys, nothing happens. :(
<rodrigo> daskreech: ok Im in adept manager I'll paste the program name (cinellera)
<DaSkreech> in the search
<Minataku> wb, Jucato
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :-)
<sebastianhooker> alright, next question
<DaSkreech>  I just won the 10 Million dollar lotto for buying MS office
<sebastianhooker> how can i install my graphics card driver?
<ShiftedBeef> Yeah no results here either.
<Minataku> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Minataku> There ya go
<DaSkreech> and the last MS office I bought didn't even have years in the title
<ShiftedBeef> Odd that it isn't installed already.
<rodrigo> Daskreech: sorry firend it doesn't appear on the menu
* DaSkreech dances
<soulrider> DaSkreech: lol
<NickPresta> jarn, I just did what you wanted (control+alt+H brings me to my /home) by selecting the action type of Keyboard Shortcut -> Command/URL (simple) and the action to be "konqueror ~/"
<DaSkreech> ShiftedBeef: what isn't?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: press Fetch updates
<ShiftedBeef> Vid card drivers.
<soulrider> DaSkreech: i didnt know the staandard one costed $400 its friggin insane
<NickPresta> jarn, make sure you Apply the new action before you try it
<ShiftedBeef> Mine are preinstalled.
<soulrider> just for excel word powerpoint and outlook
<sebastianhooker> yeah i think it's nvidia
<Minataku> I use OpenOffice.org
<DaSkreech> ShiftedBeef: they aren't free
<soulrider> its just retarded!
<Minataku> Because it's better and cheaper.
<ShiftedBeef> Ok you lost me.
<rodrigo> daskreech done it and nothing
<DaSkreech> Minataku: I'd love to see you back up the better :0
<jarn> NickPresta: I clicked "Apply". I changed it to "konqueror ~/" and it still doesn't work... I'll try ctrl+alt+h, maybe it doesn
<DaSkreech> unless you are a journalist
<jarn> NickPresta: doesn't like the Windows eky.
<ShiftedBeef> I have full functionality of my vid card.
<DaSkreech> then it should be better
<DaSkreech>  rodrigo can you pastebin the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<NickPresta> jarn, do you have Beryl or Compiz installed?
<jarn> NickPresta: Nope.
<ShiftedBeef> If my vid card drivers aren't free, well I lost functionality of something I suppose.
<jarn> NickPresta: Hrm, and that didn't work either, even when I set it to the same things you had.
<rodrigo> pastebin?? file/ryv/apt/sources .list?
<jarn> NickPresta: Just nothing happens for me. :(
<NickPresta> jarn, okay, because Win+H makes the window expand to full width. Just making sure. Let me switch to KWin and see what happens
<DaSkreech> !paste | rodrigo
<ubotu> rodrigo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rodrigo> daskreech Im just beginning to speak linux
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: and it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<jarn> NickPresta: Okay. Thanks for helping me with this. :)
<rodrigo> daskreech ok let me take a look
<NickPresta> jarn, I just tried it in KWin and Win+H works (brings up Konqueror at ~/).
<NickPresta> jarn, could it be possible that you have this action disabled (on the General tab)?
<jarn> NickPresta: That was the first thing I checked and it's not disabled.
<jarn> NickPresta: That is to say, the Disable box is unchecked.
<rodrigo> ok daskreech I got the pastebin thing but not too much the last thing  /etc/apt/sources.list is a command?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: it's a file
<NickPresta> jarn, where did you create this action? Is it possible that the group you created it in is disabled?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: you can open it in any editor
<jarn> NickPresta: I didn't put it in a group. I also checked the Global settings to make sure everything wasn't disabled there.
<sebastianhooker> brb
<sebastianhooker> gotta restart
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: alt+F2 -> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<rodrigo> so I paste it in the pastebin?
<rodrigo> daskreech wow It open the soruces.list
<rodrigo> do you want me to copy it in pastebin?
<DaSkreech> Yes :)
<Billiard> hey if i install something from source, how would i ever uninstall it?
<rodrigo> all of it?
<NickPresta> jarn, I just put the action outside of a group (no group) and tried it. It still works for me.
<soulrider> Billiard: you gotta make a deb package
<Ryiel> Ubuntu is a great distro. Even the dev snapshout pre alpha release is stable enough as long as you don't try to do something with it :D
<rodrigo> done
<ShiftedBeef> Allright, can anyone point me somewhere where I can get help running wine on 64 bit Kubuntu 7.04?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: yes pleease
<Billiard> soulrider alright
<ShiftedBeef> Sorry WoW on Wine.
<rodrigo> daskreech: done, should I push paste?
<ShiftedBeef> The rest was correct. :)
<Billiard> soulrider what should i use to make a deb
<willy-boy> hello all
<jarn> NickPresta: Hrm... want me to upload screenshots? Maybe I'm missing something obvious.
<rodrigo> daskreech: what should y select in the sintax box?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: yes and paste teh URL that you get here
<jarn> NickPresta: Then I can show you how I have it set up.
<willy-boy> my kubuntu cds has arrived
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: leave that alone
<soulrider> Billiard: install build-essential and checkinstall
<DaSkreech> willy-boy: Yay!
<soulrider> basically you do ./configure
<soulrider> make
<soulrider> and then checkinstall
<soulrider> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<NickPresta> jarn, sure. You may want to whisper me though to send all of them. :)
<ShiftedBeef> Allright, can anyone point me somewhere where I can get help running WoW on Wine on 64 bit Kubuntu 7.04? There, that is the correct question.
<rodrigo> daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24945/
<jarn> NickPresta: Will do.
<willy-boy> hau daskreech
<timd> need some help...
<willy-boy> i'm installed now
<timd> No plugin found to handle this resource (dvd:///dev/hdc)
<willy-boy> installing ...
<rodrigo> daskreech: by the way: you work for kubuntu or this is voluntary or how does this work
<timd> i JUST installed kubuntu FF
<ShiftedBeef> I got the Wine part done. Got Diablo 2 working. Cinch.
<rodrigo> any way is great having help here!
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: We bill you at the end of the month
<rodrigo> ouh"
<rodrigo> !
<jarn> NickPresta: Hrm... I think something more is going on.
<rodrigo> I can pay you with draws"
<sebastianhooker_> miss me?
<rodrigo> !
<sstchur_> how do I install themes in kubuntu?  I can't find the option like there is with a traditional kde install
<rodrigo> Im having a look of blender
<jarn> NickPresta: For some reason the PrtScrn hotkey isn't working either.
<rodrigo> nise program
<DaSkreech> !dvd | timd
<ubotu> timd: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<willy-boy> rodrigo ...  work on ubuntu ?
<rodrigo> but still, I believe the programs in linux are very unfriendly
<jarn> NickPresta: And I didn't set that up and I know it worked earlier today.
<NickPresta> jarn, do you have the hotkey daemon disabled or shut down?
<timd> ty
<jarn> NickPresta: I don't, I checked when I noticed that.
<jarn> NickPresta: Should I try restarting it?
<rodrigo> but you can't get too exigent with free stuf lol
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> Minataku: moment of your time
<Minataku> What's up?
<sebastianhooker_> i love the ubuntu philosophy
<DaSkreech> can You check if you have cinelerra in your packages ?
<Minataku> Sure
<rodrigo> thanks minataku
<rodrigo> don't have the pleasure
<rodrigo> but thanks
<Minataku> Yes
<Dr_willis> $ apt-cache search cinelerra
<Dr_willis> xmovie - a nice video player for uncompressed Quicktime, MPEG streams and more
<jarn> NickPresta: I killed khotkeys and started it up again and PrtScrn still doesn't work.
<Dr_willis> heh odd
<Minataku> media-video/cinelerra-cvs
<Dr_willis> !find  cinelerra
<DaSkreech> Minataku: did you add that yourself?
<ubotu> Package/file cinelerra does not exist in feisty
<Minataku> Labelled as "Unofficial CVS version"
<Minataku> DaSkreech: No
<Minataku> Portage allows for CVS packages :3
<DaSkreech> Minataku: right on gentoo :-P
<jarn> NickPresta: I may just try rebooting when the CD that I'm burning finishes.
<Minataku> It seems to be a snapshotted version, though
<rodrigo> ok  now this is linux talking
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: So no?
<Minataku> Since the version isn't 9999
<jarn> NickPresta: Because I /know/ prtscrn worked earlier today.
<NickPresta> jarn, Hmm. I dont know what to tell you aside from rebooting. Perhaps a google search (something like "hotkeys stopped working ubuntu") will yield some results.
<jarn> NickPresta: Thanks, I'll do that.
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  not in the repos it seems
<Minataku> Typically a download-from-cvs package in Gentoo will have the version "9999"
<jpmaiden> hola tengo una duda co kubuntu
<Minataku> This one has a date, "20070122"
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: can you add this repo deb http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/feisty/cinelerra/athlonxp/ ./
<rodrigo> hola mano
<jpmaiden> haycalguien q hble espaol
<Dr_willis> Cineralla i hear  is a rather Odd   program. ;
<rodrigo> el que habla espaol
<Minataku> !es | jpmaiden
<ubotu> jpmaiden: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: see if it gets added after you add that
<mark_> I'm interested in installing kde 3.5.6 for my edgy installation.  I have the repository entry but I need the key... any takes?
<mark_> ~kde
<mark_> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: very but someone has a repo for it
<Minataku> You could also just compile it from source
<DaSkreech> mark_: where did you get the rep?
<DaSkreech> repo?
<DaSkreech> Minataku: really trying to avoid that
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search cinelerra   cinelerra - An audio/video authoring tool
<Dr_willis> :)
<mark_> DaSkreech: don't recall.. had from an earlier installation and wound up having to reinstall.  Have the repo but not the key
<rodrigo> guys any one of you can tell me how to check the chanels?
<Minataku> DaSkreech: Why?
<rodrigo> hat irc?
<jarn> NickPresta: The first two pages have nothing about it and I would expect the responses to get even less helpful from there, so that would appear to be a no go.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: so it worked?
<rodrigo> here at Irc?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: Check for what?
<sebastianhooker_> wow, WoW is actually not too easy to install
<Dr_willis> installiong now.. 33mb
<sebastianhooker_> it keeps messing up :(
<rodrigo> one guy enter of ubutu es
<rodrigo> it means ubuntu in spanish
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: yes
<Minataku> ubuntu-es
<Minataku> The names stay the same
<rodrigo> is there any wey you can check all the chanels?
<mark_> sebastianhooker_: I disagree... with wine wow is a snap
<Minataku> The distro name doesn't translate between languages
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: type /list
<rodrigo> ok let me try it
<rodrigo> Im right here for the cinellera thing
<rodrigo> and thanks for your support guys
<rodrigo> rodrigo: type /list
<NickPresta> jarn, you're right. You might want to try restarting X before you reboot. If that doesn't work, then reboot. If that still doesnt fix anything, I would file a bug report or wait for someone more knowledgeable to come along and help :P
<Minataku> "/list" alone hasn't quite worked right in my experience for at least a year or two
<CPrgmSwR2> What is also amazing is how fast kubuntu is
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: can you hit fetch updates again and search for lerra
<jarn> NickPresta: Okay, thanks for all your help. :)
<sebastianhooker_> mark_: why do i keep getting errors?
<NickPresta> jarn, no problem. I hope you find a fix.
<DaSkreech> Minataku: Which client
<timd> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading NAV packet.)
<jarn> NickPresta: Me too - I couldn't live without my hotkeys! (/me is a serial optimizer.)
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: We are sorry we are trying to fix that
<mark_> sebastianhooker_: I suppose it was depend upon the errors you are getting as to why.  I've been running WoW with wine since 0.9.23...
<sebastianhooker_> how do i make my font show up red?
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: it'll soon be as fast as vista we promise!
<CPrgmSwR2> Oh Darn
<mark_> DaSkreech: so, no clue where i can find the kde repo key?
<DaSkreech> timd: try installing vlc
<sebastianhooker_> mark_: oh snap! that's a long time! but i'll tell you the error if another show's
<sebastianhooker_> VLC?
<CPrgmSwR2> Mabye I will just have to buy Vista after all
<mark_> sebastianhooker_: ok
<DaSkreech> mark_: did you answer my question ?
<sebastianhooker_> i'm not going to lie, i pirated vista
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: ha ha :)
<rodrigo> in which menu should it appears on the multimedia or in wich one?
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: You can actually tune it to be faster
<jarn> sebastianhooker_: Uh oh! I'm going to tell daddy Gates on you!
<jarn> NickPresta: Okay, I'll restart X now.
<rodrigo> daskreech:  in which menu should it appears on the multimedia or in wich one?
<Minataku> DaSkreech: XChat
<mark_> DaSkreech: if your question was "where did I get the repo?" then yes.  I told you that I had it from an earlier install but did not save the key, and therefore have the path from my saved sources.list but no key
<timd> DaSkreech: it might be easier...i just installed kubuntu like 10 mins ago and haven't use it before so maybe i need to chown the dvdrom?
<timd> not sure though
<sebastianhooker_> jarn: uh oh! i'm going to tell him he's so rich the $300 he coulda had he could shove up his anal sphinkter
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: Hmm?
<NickPresta> jarn, okay, good luck
<CPrgmSwR2> Why did I waste my time with gentoo
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: in adept?
<sebastianhooker_> how do i become a registered user?
<DaSkreech> mark_: look at the kubuntu.org webpage all the instructions (and keys) are there
<DaSkreech> !register | sebastianhooker_
<ubotu> sebastianhooker_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<rodrigo> In adept?
<rodrigo> daskreech: well I'm using adept manager, shall I try with adept installer?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: wait this wasn't in adept? :)
<DaSkreech> no no
<DaSkreech> you searched for lerra ?
<rodrigo> in adept manager nop
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  cinerella worked. Gave some  warning at the start..  but it ran.. well for the 2 min i played withit.
<rodrigo> I mean jes
<rodrigo> yes
<rodrigo> douh!
<DaSkreech> and it's not there?
<rodrigo> I push fetch updates
<rodrigo> let me try it again
<mark_> DaSkreech: I'm sorry, I guess with a simple handle like mine it must be assumed I'm simple minded.  You see, I've been on the kubuntu.org site.  I've searched and found nothing specific to 3.5.6.  This is why I am asking here...
<rodrigo> I'm using the word cinellera
<rodrigo> world
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: I thought so that's why I told you to use lerra :)
<timd> how can i tell which dev is my dvdrom?
<jarn> NickPresta: Wootness! After restarting X both prtscrn and my custom hotkey work!
<jarn> NickPresta: Thanks a lot! :)
<rodrigo> oooooooohhhhhhh
<rodrigo> so just lerra?
<NickPresta> jarn, No problem. Now enjoy your new found hotkey freedom :P
<rodrigo> ok let me try
<yurimxpxman> what functions should I use to read/write files with ncurses? The stdio functions won't work with it.
<timd> Error reading NAV packet
<DaSkreech> timd: normally it's /dev/dvd
<rodrigo> daskreech: rodrigo making  hommer simpsons's douh! here
<rodrigo> a ortographic problem
<rodrigo> I paste the name correctly
<DaSkreech> :-)
<rodrigo> now it works!! :-)
<sebastianhooker_> wow, some kid just asked me if it was gross to wank of to his own sister, what a fuck up
<sebastianhooker_> sorry about that language
<rodrigo> well at least a los of things appear in the package
<rodrigo> block
<DaSkreech> !language | sebastianhooker_
<ubotu> sebastianhooker_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rodrigo> daskreech all says uninstalled
<rodrigo> daskreech what shall I must do now?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: look in your multimedia folder on the menu
<rodrigo> request install?
<jarn> NickPresta: Oh, I will. No doubt about it. >:)
<DaSkreech> yes
<rodrigo> ok now in the multimedia is not there
<rodrigo> but i will install it now!!
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: I thought you had installed it already :)
<DaSkreech> 33 megs though
<timd> this is frustrating
<DaSkreech> timd: You are trying to watch a DVD ?
<timd> yes
<rodrigo> nope
<rodrigo> daskreech
<rodrigo> I'm in that
<rodrigo> hey pal thanks
<rodrigo> for your help
<DaSkreech> timd: try and isntall VLC
<timd> i did
<DaSkreech> that's the pain free way
<rodrigo> If you need a video edition
<DaSkreech> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<timd> i have vlc
<DaSkreech> timd: it doesn't work?
<rodrigo> daskreech I will be happy do it for you
<rodrigo> in my brand new cindelerra
<rodrigo> program
<timd> it flashes like it's going to play and then does nothing
<DaSkreech> rodrigo:  :-)
<rodrigo> and I also have problem with arodur
<rodrigo> another pain in the neck for the new linuxer
<sebastianhooker_> linux is a gift from the gods
<rodrigo> I have ardour installed now
<timd> DaSkreech: it flashes like it's going to play and then does nothing
<rodrigo> but it doesn't work for a Jack thing!
<DaSkreech> timd: hmm i think it has a play DVD choice in the menu
<DaSkreech> try that
<DaSkreech> Anyone got DVDs to work?
<rodrigo> daskreech: I have a doubt
<rodrigo> any linux program work in different distributions?
<rodrigo> I saw cool stuff for gnome
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: that's the idea
<rodrigo> but obviously I have kubuntu
<DaSkreech> and gnome isn't a distrobution
<DaSkreech> it's a desktop
<rodrigo> oooooohhh
<sebastianhooker_> lolol
<rodrigo> well any way it will work with my kubuntu
<rodrigo> ?
<NickPresta> rodrigo, most, if not all, applications can be used on different distributions. For example, XChat on Kubuntu (using KDE) would work on Fedora (using KDE), etc.
<rodrigo> the gnome programs?
<ardchoille> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<DaSkreech> mark_: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<rodrigo> so what's the idea of so many distributions?
<ardchoille> rodrigo: Freedom of choice :)
<rodrigo> ok
<rodrigo> it's like the same guy but with different cloths?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: each Should be focused on something different
<sebastianhooker_> has anyone seen borat?
<rodrigo> mmmm
<rodrigo> wich one is the best for media artist?
<timd> yea it starts to read the DVD then just stops
<sebastianhooker_> is it supposed to b pixalated in the beggining?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: probably either ubuntustudio or ... shoot there was nother one hold on
<analfabeta> hi! i do a update in my kubuntu, but not apear kde 3.5.7... what happining?
<jack-> a) get a dictionary or 2, b) read the topic
<Billiard> sebastianhooker_ no?
<ardchoille> analfabeta: Once a version of kubuntu is released, you won't get new software in the repos. The only updates are bug fixes and security updates. Occasionally, third-party repos will have newer software, but the "official" repos won't.
<intelikey> anyone "think" they know of a way for normal users to mount things without suid ?
<DaSkreech> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<timd> anyone able to watch a DVD?
<DaSkreech> analfabeta: look at kubuntu.org
<intelikey> !dvd | timd
<ubotu> timd: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<rodrigo> daskreech: I push instal but I don't see any info about the uploading
<rodrigo> is this ok?
<rodrigo> how can I check that with adapt manager?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I think that doesn't work. VLC doesn't work
<rodrigo> daskreech and why do you think cinellera doesn't appear in adapt installer?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: the apply changes ?
<S4L2> Hello - I have been having some badass overheating problems with my laptop, what can I do for it without having to sacrifice half of my processing capabilities? And yes, I have a dual fan pad
<khirr> Feisty Online (;)
<Minataku> S4L2: The fan pad may be the issue
<rodrigo> daskreech the status says not installed
<Minataku> Tell me the cooling system of the laptop
<Minataku> Mine here has a large fan on the bottom that sucks air in
<rodrigo> but in requeste says install in green letters
<intelikey> DaSkreech "TCG"  ?
<Minataku> If I use a fan pad, it starves the cooling system for air and the laptop heats up
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: is there a check mark button at the top? click it
<DaSkreech> intelikey: tcg ?
<S4L2> Minataku: mine has a small fan on bottom that sucks air in... my fan pad does go in the right direction, if that's what you're thinking - it blows up, not down
<intelikey> trusted computing group    M$ poison for the pc
<Minataku> S4L2: Turn the pad off and watch the temperature anyway
<intelikey> fritz chips and all that rah
<Minataku> Just to check that it's not still causing an issue
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, apparently, v-chips aren't only for tvs anymore...
<Minataku> Supplemental cooling on modern laptops tends to be an iffy area
<DaSkreech> intelikey: how does that come in?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly they "never were"
<hitmanWilly> yeah...
<Minataku> Usually they're designed to specific, exacting specifications and any help could end up being a hinderance, no matter how well meaning
<khirr> what is the last kernel for kubuntu?
<Minataku> As for the temperature, what exactly does it idle at?
<rodrigo> daskreech:  ok I push aplly changes
<rodrigo> and it's working now
<Minataku> !info kernel
<ubotu> Package kernel does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hitmanWilly> khirr, 2.6.20-16 IIRC
<rodrigo> wow this is great at last!
<khirr> is stable?
<hitmanWilly> khirr, yeah, pretty much...
<DaSkreech> khirr: that's the idea
<Minataku> Your mileage may vary
<khirr> uhmm, what should i put in konsole (i'm noobie :D)
<DaSkreech> uname -a
<S4L2> Minataku: I just toggled it a few times while doing some resource intensive stuff, it certainly appears to be "cooling" it rather than starving it for air
<Minataku> S4L2: Check that the laptop's fan is working
<S4L2> it is
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> What CPU?
<Minataku> I'm guessing Intel Prescott
<S4L2> Sysinfo for 'redphoenix': Linux 2.6.20-16-386 running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)Mprocessor1.73GHz at 1729 MHz (3469 bogomips), , RAM: 947/995MB, 140 proc's, 12.3min up
<Minataku> Definitely not a Prescott
<Minataku> Or is it?
<khirr> 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Minataku> Nope
<Minataku> Prescott is a P4 core, not a PM
<DaSkreech> Timd: What DVD ?
<khirr> is that good?
<Minataku> S4L2: I'd help you more, but I have to run to the bathroom on emergency terms
<Minataku> Sorry >.<
<timd> LOL does that make a differce? :)
<S4L2> lol
<timd> Tenacious D in the pick of destiny
<S4L2> anyone else have any ideas?
<DaSkreech> timd: no clue I've never watched a DVD
<khirr> how can i update my kernel?
<DaSkreech> but I guess one that you made at home would be different from a store bought one
<S4L2> I've been using the Power Manager to cut my processing power in half when it gets hot just short of the point that it would shut down
<hitmanWilly> khirr, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<khirr> thanks :D
<hitmanWilly> khirr, that will update your whole system
<DaSkreech> khirr: Why do you need a new one?
<khirr> if i put somedrivers in my actual kernel, and then i update it, will dun them?
<khirr> uhmm, for drivers?
<timd> Failed to find mountpoint for /dev/hdc     guess new errors mean it's making progress LOL
<sebastianhooker_> khirr: i love noobies hahaha, you'll figure it out
<khirr> T_T
<DaSkreech> timd: A mount point?
<timd> ?
<timd> that's what the error says
<hitmanWilly> khirr, any ones that you installed via kubuntu (ie through apt) will be pulled in as dependencies, any third party ones will have to be reinstalled
<DaSkreech> timd: what is throwing it?
<timd> what?
<khirr> uhmm
<DaSkreech> timd: What told you that error?
<khirr> will i lose all
<timd> image a guy that used nothing but windows from 3.0 and then one day....i dunno, today, decided he wants to try linux....
<timd> <----me
<timd> movie player
<hitmanWilly> khirr, actually, you'll probably be fine
<timd> The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<khirr> uhmm, so, i'll try with my via drivers fisrt
<sebastianhooker_> isn't it great to be able to say, screw windows, i'm using linux!
<khirr> is so hard configure it ;S
<DaSkreech> timd: that's what it says?
<timd> now it does
<DaSkreech> timd: you read !dvd ?
<timd> i'm not seeing that in the adept manager
<timd> yes
<hitmanWilly> khirr, did you download those drivers off the web?
<timd> and downloaded all the stuff
<timd> oh i'm using totem
<khirr> no
<DaSkreech> sebastianhooker_: It's even better when you just say I'm using linux :)
<khirr> there isnt for linux
<sebastianhooker_> DaSkreech: touche!
<DaSkreech> timd: did you try and add seveas's packages ?
<hitmanWilly> khirr, it should be alright, kubuntu is pretty good for that stuff
<timd> what's that? i just did as the instructions told me in !dvd
<sebastianhooker_> DaSkreech: although, the first step to getting a girlfriend is uninstalling linux
<khirr> but, when i install, i feel so slow my card
<khirr> low frames per sescond
<khirr> in mandriva was diferent
<sebastianhooker_> DaSkreech: however, i can pull it off, i still get laid hahaha
<khirr> but i like kubuntu XD
<DaSkreech> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<sebastianhooker_> so what are all the different types of ubuntu?
<S4L2> Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu (or something like that)
<S4L2> yeah, that was right
<sebastianhooker_> whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<sebastianhooker_> and why don't schools use linux? it would make life so much easier
<khirr> kde vs gnome xD
<hitmanWilly> sebastianhooker_, fluxbuntu, ubuntu studio, ubuntu ce, ubuntu se, goglebuntu, etc.
<sebastianhooker_> csills: way to use comcast :D only the best right?
<sebastianhooker_> aren't there over 100 hacking programs on linux alone?
<hitmanWilly> sebastianhooker_, define hacking program
<sebastianhooker_> hitmanWilly: spamming, getting into files, the usual
<DaSkreech> sebastianhooker_: what?
<DaSkreech> Where are you getting this from?
<hitmanWilly> sebastianhooker_, pretty much every one of those 'hacking tools' ie traceroute, ssh, telnet, wireshark, etc, have legitimate primary uses
<hitmanWilly> sebastianhooker_, they just don't place artificial limits on what you can do with them
<sebastianhooker_> hitmanWilly: whats one to get into someone's files? using an IP
<sebastianhooker_> hitmanWilly: there's a guy named ethan i wanna freak out
<hitmanWilly> sebastianhooker_, sorry...not gonna help with that...
<sebastianhooker_> hitmanWilly: aww come on, what will it take?
<DaSkreech> sebastianhooker_: hang around here for 4 or 5 more years and it'll come naturally :)
<DaSkreech> sebastianhooker_: a t lot more than you know now :)
<wolferine> how do you setup sshd initially?
<sebastianhooker_> DaSkreech: u should help me now lol
<wolferine> where are the config files?
<Lynoure> wolferine: for what?
<soulrider> sebastianhooker_: no one here will help you with somethign like that
<soulrider> its unethical
<soulrider> and it does against the code of conduct
<sebastianhooker_> well true
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, probably /etc/conf.d/
<sebastianhooker_> i'm installing world of warcraft, hacking is not my lol
<DaSkreech> !coc | sebastianhooker_
<ubotu> sebastianhooker_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<DaSkreech> wolferine: to do what?
<wolferine> nm
<NicObrain> guten morgen @ll
<DaSkreech> guten
<NicObrain> is hier wer der mir eventuell mit meinen nvidia problem helfen knnte??
<hitmanWilly> !de | NicObrain
<ubotu> NicObrain: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<NicObrain> ok, danke
<greg_g> ok, I have been having this problem lately. After a while of computer uptime (probably 1 day or so) certain apps won't load (in KDE) but after I do a retart of X then they work again.
<sebastianhooker_> hey
<sebastianhooker_> i want to do some SMB sharing through windows
<sebastianhooker_> how do I log onto my linux computer through my windows computer?
<greg_g> Firefox is the main one, and then most of the gnome apps (yes, kubuntu-desktop installed with ubuntu-desktop)
<sebastianhooker_> the dialog screen comes up, but then my username and pass don't work
<khirr> where can i download amsn 0.97 rc1 for kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> greg_g: open them in the console
<DaSkreech> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96+dfsg1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2488 kB, installed size 9108 kB
<DaSkreech> !info amsn gutsy
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96+dfsg1-2build1 (gutsy), package size 2456 kB, installed size 8944 kB
<khirr> someone of u have the 0.97 rc1 in .deb for ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> khirr: Nope ask a search engine :)
<niko> salve a tutti
<niko> hi to all!
<khirr> aer
<khirr> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niko> italian?
<niko> khirr.....
<khirr> ?
<niko> do u use kubuntu?
<khirr> yes
<niko> well
<niko> do u like amsn?
<khirr> yes
<niko> kopete is much better!
<khirr> uhmm
<niko> i believe
<khirr> but, amsn i more complete
<DaSkreech> !it | niko
<ubotu> niko: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<niko> well
<niko> i speak english
<khirr> yo tambien
<niko> but i thank u for the info!!!
<niko> khirr
<DaSkreech> khirr: open konqueror and type gg: amsn 0.97 deb ubuntu
<khirr> dime
<niko> install it from
<niko> rep!
<khirr> okay
<niko> or get it by typing
<rodrigo> hey dask
<niko> apt-get install amsn*
<niko> it must work
<niko> for install
<niko> amsn
<khirr> uhmm i have installed .97 b
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: hey
<khirr> i'd like rc1
<rodrigo> daskreech two news
<rodrigo> one good one bad
<niko> it does work?
<DaSkreech> niko: khirr  wants a newere version than the ones in the repos
<rodrigo> wich one goes first?
<khirr> yes
<niko> ahhhhhhhhhh
<niko> eheheh
<DaSkreech> khirr: then find 0.97rc1 deb
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: bad
<niko> I'm a newbie
<rodrigo> daskreech: lol it doens't open
<khirr> Y_Y
<niko> but happy to help
<niko> ^^
<rodrigo> thdaskreech e good it appears in  hte menu bar
<niko> i'm rigth?
<khirr> asi parece xD
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: open it from the Command line see if it has any errors
<khirr> lo mas importante es ayudar
<niko> giusto! rigth! exacto!
<khirr> the files .package?
<khirr> what is the diference?
<rodrigo> daskreech: lol friend see errrors? I feel like einstein for just download it now
<khirr> how can i install one file.package?
<rodrigo> now to see errors!
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: open a konsole and type cine<tab>
<rodrigo> daskreech
<rodrigo> ok
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: if it doesn't open pastebin the errors :)
<rodrigo> but Im now downloading
<rodrigo> another package
<rodrigo> a pal of the ubuntu es is helping me with ardour
<rodrigo> so we must wait is't it?
<DaSkreech> no you can run a program while installing
<DaSkreech> You can't install while installing :)
<rodrigo> ok
<rodrigo> oooooooooohhhhhhh
<rodrigo> Im starting to think your obi wan and Im anakin
<rodrigo> in the linux world
<rodrigo> well
<rodrigo> I prefer Luke
<niko> daskreech
<rodrigo> don't wont to get neurotic
<niko> may ask u some help?
<rodrigo> and go for the dark side
<khirr> interesting :D
<greg_g> DaSkreech: sorry, was away, when run in a terminal they just tell me segment fault, core dumped
<niko> -.-
<niko> well
<DaSkreech> greg_g: yeesh
<niko> i start open arena,,,, i try online aming!
<DaSkreech> !ask | niko
<ubotu> niko: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<niko> ops
<niko> gaming!
<niko> oh well
<niko> sorry
<greg_g> one person had the idea that maybe there was something wrong with the gtk libraries in kde, or something
<niko> my trouble is
<niko> in the installation of secondlife-install....
<niko> it blocks my apt....
<niko> & my package manager....
<niko> also the updater manager....
<khirr> where can i get tcl?
<Ace2016> hi all
<DaSkreech> greg_g: Hmm i guess you could kick in a reinstall
<niko> i tried "apt-get install -f"
<DaSkreech> Jucato: how goes?
<DaSkreech> niko: how are you installing it?
<niko> but it didn't work!!!
<niko> by pacjage manager
<DaSkreech> It's there?
<DaSkreech> Neat :-)
<niko> it was installling
<rodrigo> daskreech how was the name of the page pastebin
<rodrigo> how I get it?
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<niko> but it report me a trouble....
<rodrigo> thanks ubotu
<DaSkreech> niko: What trouble?
<niko> during the download....
<niko> it can't find the archive...
<rodrigo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24951/
<rodrigo> here you gon daskreech
<rodrigo> go
<DaSkreech> niko: What's the name of the package?
<greg_g> DaSkreech: reinstall? and then figure out what package I install does it? testing that would be tough because it doesn't happen for about a day.  A day per package is not realistic.  Is there something else I can look for
<niko> "secondlife-install"
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: what did you type in?
<niko> i tried also
<niko> apt-get remove....
<Jucato> DaSkreech: still at a loss on what to do... :(
<niko> but didn't do anything....
<niko> it reports the same error....
<DaSkreech> greg_g: I've not had a segmentation core dump before that wasn't hard drive related
<DaSkreech> !info secondlife-install
<ubotu> Package secondlife-install does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> niko: Where did you get it from?
<rodrigo> daskreech the last comnand you told me
<DaSkreech> cine then pressing tab ?
<DaSkreech> !tab | rodrigo
<ubotu> rodrigo: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rodrigo> cine<tab>
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: cine then press the key tab :)
<niko> from package manager
<rodrigo> daskreech: like*.* in windows?
<niko> i filtered....
<niko> DaS
<niko> it doesn't mather
<DaSkreech> *blinks*
<greg_g> DaSkreech: this is a brand new drive
<niko> eheheh
<niko> i've got the dvd version of kubuntu....
<greg_g> DaSkreech: and I am only restarting X, not the computer and it fixes it
<DaSkreech> greg_g: Well the only time I had an app segfault it was the drive it was reading the libs from
<niko> i've only one quest
<rodrigo> you are gonna hate me but which one is the key tab?
<rodrigo> enter?
<rodrigo> or the big one
<rodrigo> for spacing?
<niko> nope
<niko> is
<greg_g> DaSkreech: I have two drives but the external only has media on it, and the internal is brand new
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: It's normally the one above caps lock
<niko> the key on the left
<niko> with to arrows
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: it puts like 4-6 spaces in when you press it
<niko> in opposite direction
<rodrigo> ah ok
<rodrigo> in spanish
<rodrigo> is tabulador
<niko> TAB....
<DaSkreech> greg_g: I'm assuming the libs are on the brand new one
<niko> it's the same abs
<niko> for IT
<niko> SPA
<greg_g> DaSkreech: yeah
<niko> ENG
<DaSkreech> tabulador then :)
<niko> ....
<niko> eheheh
<rodrigo> ok so i do that in the console
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: yes. It should finish the name for you
<rodrigo> ok you teach me linux I'l teach you spanish
<DaSkreech> Deal
<niko> DaS do u suggest me the Cd or DVD version?
<rodrigo> daskreech
<rodrigo> for your girlfriend:
<rodrigo> O como te amo
<DaSkreech> niko: Neither should matter :)
<rodrigo> it mean how I love you
<DaSkreech> Si!
<greg_g> Oh how I love you
<greg_g> right?
<rodrigo> lol
<greg_g> yes!
<rodrigo> yep
<rodrigo> let's make some romance
<rodrigo> later guys
<Jucato> O.o
<DaSkreech> :-)
<rodrigo> not everythins is computer
<rodrigo> s
<niko> but dvd it's better than cd ver?
<niko> or it's almost the same?
<rodrigo> ok let's work
<DaSkreech> Jucato: is there an installable secondlife package ?
<khirr> what the command yto copy one folder?
<khirr> and to delete one folder?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: dunno sorry
<DaSkreech> niko: better if you have terrible download speed
<niko> YEAH!
<niko> i got it
<niko> eheheheh
<DaSkreech> Jucato: niko says that he is installing the package secondlife-install from the DVD
<niko> nope!
<niko> not from dvd
<khirr> ?
<niko> from internet
<niko> from package manager
<niko> adept
<khirr> is del the command to delete one file?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> khirr: rm
<khirr> and, to copy?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: afaik, there's none from the repos
<khirr> copy a folder?
<greg_g> DaSkreech: any other ideas other than the harddrive?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: that's what I thouht
<Admiral_Chicago_> cp
<DaSkreech> greg_g: I'd say something is up with the libs but then they should segfault all the time right?
<rodrigo> ok daskreech here it goes what appear in the console
<rodrigo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24958/
<greg_g> DaSkreech: yeah, you would think
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: you too huh?
<rodrigo> me too?
<mike_> Greets, everyone...
<khirr> T_T
<khirr> i wnt to copy one folder, but i cant
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: greg_g is getting the same error
<DaSkreech> mike_: did you get the URL?
<rodrigo> with cinellera?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: no firefox
<rodrigo> I don't know
<DaSkreech> khirr: you have to cp -r
<mike_> DaSkreech: Sorry, I'm not remembering at the moment...?
<DaSkreech> for KDE 3.5.7
<rodrigo> Im just follinw what you telling me todo
<rodrigo> ja
<greg_g> rodrigo: and other gnome apps, all kde apps seem to work fine
<DaSkreech> did you get that sorted out?
<khirr> done :D
<mike_> DaSkreech: Wrong "mike". :-)
<DaSkreech> mike_: stop mooching the name!
<mike_> Hehe
<rodrigo> you mean you want me to check it out?
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago_: any core dump advice ?
<rodrigo> with fire fox
<rodrigo> the error?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: no that's my job :)
<rodrigo> mmm
<rodrigo> ooooook
<Admiral_Chicago_> with firefox?
<Admiral_Chicago_> core dump for what profram
<rodrigo> Im just a padawan
<rodrigo> here
<rodrigo> not yet a jedi
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago_: cinelerra for rodrigo  and ff for greg_g
<rodrigo> wow
<rodrigo> you are asking for backups?
<DaSkreech> well all gnome apps after the uptime creeps over 24 hours for greg_g
<rodrigo> that's cool man
<Admiral_Chicago_> for greg_g i would suggest filing a bug report on launchpad and linking me to it.
<rodrigo> admiral_chicago thanks for the help
<greg_g> Admiral_Chicago_: ok
<Admiral_Chicago_> not sure, i dont use cinelerra but i would also file a bug report
<Admiral_Chicago_> and link me to them
<rodrigo> mmmmm
<rodrigo> so it's not all my fault
<rodrigo> the program has bugs
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24958/
<rodrigo> Now I feel better
<DaSkreech> strange duck rodrigo  :)
<mike_> I was dual-booting two copies of Kubuntu (had one strictly for stable software and stuff I knew I want installed, one for all the bleeding edge stuff and testing out new stuff). I just deleted the partition for the second installation using QtParted (tried GParted first, which only booted into a busybox terminal), did "sudo update-grub" and now I'm getting error 22 when Grub tries to load.
<rodrigo> daskreech what does it mean? strange  duck
<rodrigo> ?
<rodrigo> some slangs i don't get them
<rodrigo> like in mexican spanish cool)
<rodrigo> cool is chido
<rodrigo> chida ayuda
<rodrigo> cool help+
<Admiral_Chicago_> rodrigo: is that what happens when you try to start is CLI?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: it means that cinelerra doesn't do things that the other ducks in ubuntu do :)
<rodrigo> admiral_chicago: what?
<greg_g> Admiral_Chicago_: that is what I get, only less the info lines
<DaSkreech> like mostly be easy to install and work :)
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago_: yes
<Admiral_Chicago_> ah sorry. okay.
<rodrigo> ooooooooh ok
<rodrigo> very strange duck then
<khirr> where can i get tcl?
<Admiral_Chicago_> what release are you in rodrigo greg_g
<greg_g> Admiral_Chicago_: Fiesty
<rodrigo> what is cli?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: the Konsole
<greg_g> Admiral_Chicago_: but I added the kubuntu kde 3.5.7 repo
<mike_> rodrigo: Command Line Interface
<Admiral_Chicago_> greg_g: run the program and give me all the information in a pastebin
<greg_g> Admiral_Chicago_: I would, but i don't have the errors right now
<greg_g> Admiral_Chicago_: I just restarted X
<rodrigo> ah ok
<greg_g> which fixes it (sorry, I forget to complete my thoghts before hitting enter)
<rodrigo> man Im really getting educated here
<mike_> Can someone help me with Grub's error 22?
<DaSkreech> mike_: the fastest way is to hit the Grub FAQ
<Admiral_Chicago_> mike_: the second partion contained GRUB which you deleted i think
<Admiral_Chicago_> best bet would be to grab SuperGRUB CD or something like that
<rodrigo> daskreech: hey dask, when I will see you again
<Admiral_Chicago_> or reinstall it
<Admiral_Chicago_> rodrigo: he's always here...
<rodrigo> I must leave in about 15 minutes
<greg_g> Admiral_Chicago_: I am going to fill the bug report, (linking to you) with the basic info, then when it happens again I will add more detail
<rodrigo> daskreech
<greg_g> btw, where are the core dumps located?
<Admiral_Chicago_> greg_g: /var/crash
<rodrigo> dude its ok helping people here but you must go party also
<rodrigo> some times
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: yes
<greg_g> Admiral_Chicago_: thanks
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: ok I will in 15 minutes
<DaSkreech> or .. after Futurama
<Admiral_Chicago_> well if you run it in the command line, it would be the whole ourput
<rodrigo> lend me now when you visit mexico
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago_: good info
<mike_> Admiral_Chicago_: Thanks a lot. I'll try that.
<rodrigo> I show you teotihuacan
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: sure
<rodrigo> or something cool
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: ooooh I have a wallet from there
<rodrigo> to edit in yes you got it
<rodrigo> cinelerra
<greg_g> Admiral_Chicago_: ok, I will add the logs for the apps I had crash
<rodrigo> daskreech: where you come from dask?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: the 3rd matrix.
<rodrigo> haha
<khirr> i cant install amsn T_T
<rodrigo> well I'm from wonderland spanish version
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: I'm not too far from you :) I could boat over to you
<DaSkreech> khirr: found a package?
<rodrigo> daskreech so what you think?
<rodrigo> is it installable? cinelerra?
<rodrigo> or what?
<khirr> yep. package
<khirr> but, i hav installed the 0.97b
<rodrigo> boat?
<khirr> but, no one run
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: It's installed We just need to make sure that it's all together
<rodrigo> mmmmmmm
<rodrigo> extrange duck
<rodrigo> it works like a puzzle
<Admiral_Chicago_> greg_g: sounds good, make sure to let me see it
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: Yes
<khirr> where can i get the offical repository list?
<greg_g> will do
<rodrigo> and adimiral is helping you to do that?
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago_: No clue for cinelerra huh?
<rodrigo> well I believe Im not the chosen one
<rodrigo> I don't see green numbers over here
<DaSkreech> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rodrigo> Im more like the kung pow chosen one
<rodrigo> than neo
<rodrigo> hope betty is not here
<khirr> is good or bad use automatix?
<Admiral_Chicago_> khirr: bad
<Admiral_Chicago_> it does a lot of things in non ideal ways and basically forces packages to install
<Admiral_Chicago_> apt-get -f install versus apt-get install
<khirr> someone could help me o install amsn T_T
<rodrigo> oh man I must go
<rodrigo> now
<rodrigo> oh no
<Admiral_Chicago_> and if you use automatix getting help can become a nightmare
<Admiral_Chicago_> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago_> odd...
<rodrigo> I can stay another fifteen minutes
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: Betty
<DaSkreech> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96+dfsg1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2488 kB, installed size 9108 kB
<DaSkreech> !info amsn gutsy
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96+dfsg1-2build1 (gutsy), package size 2456 kB, installed size 8944 kB
<DaSkreech> He's looking for amsn -97 rc1
<rodrigo> ilarious movie
<rodrigo> Im not master pain any more
<rodrigo> call me betty
<rodrigo> hahahha
<khirr> i found the amsn 0.97 rc1.package
<khirr> but, no one msn run T_T
<khirr> 0.96 only
<greg_g> Admiral_Chicago_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/119654
<rodrigo> daskreech: and all of this
<rodrigo> can we make it public so others rodrigos doesn't go trough this?
<mike_> Admiral_Chicago_: I just booted with the SuperGRUB CD and it just goes to a "grub>" prompt, rather than the language selection screen like it's supposed to. Any ideas?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: So going cow milking?
<rodrigo> all this bugs?
<rodrigo> hahahah
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: hopefully
<rodrigo> my tonguy is getting frustratred for not having a descent video editor
<rodrigo> a ya ya ya yaaaaaaaaay
<rodrigo> tonguy
<DaSkreech> :-D
<mike_> Admiral_Chicago_: Sorry, nevermind. I think I found what I need...
<rodrigo> Im starting to use gnome
<rodrigo> its cool
<rodrigo> too
<rodrigo> but the commercial software is more confortable
<rodrigo> like mike Yaguer says
<rodrigo> you can't always get what you waaant
<rodrigo> comfortable
<DaSkreech> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<rodrigo> ok dask
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: going out to party now :0
<DaSkreech> So late
<DaSkreech>  so late
<rodrigo> yep
<rodrigo> but this cinelerra thing
<mike_> Admiral_Chicago_: Are you still around?
<rodrigo> I don't know how much is obssesion
<rodrigo> how much a true need
<rodrigo> one friend of mine
<rodrigo> wants me to produce some videos for futball players
<rodrigo> the custome here is using pirate software
<rodrigo> but I don't want it
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: you can install other ones to play with in the meantime
<greg_g> ok, bed now
<greg_g> goodnight all
<rodrigo> I want to have a clear conscience
<DaSkreech> night
<khirr> i wanna cry Y_Y
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: I support that
<rodrigo> daskreech
<mike_> rodrigo: Have you tried Kino, KDEnlive, and/or LIVES?
<DaSkreech> khirr: where did you get the package
<DaSkreech>  and what is in it?
<khirr> in th official website
<rodrigo> I don't want to hurt the feelings of linux community but the video editors are not that good
<khirr> i have problems with tsl and tcl
<Admiral_Chicago_> hi mike_ sorry I'm here
<DaSkreech> tsl ?
<rodrigo> I tried must of them
<khirr> tls
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: getting better all the time :)
<DaSkreech> !info tls
<mike_> Admiral_Chicago_: No problem, still having some problems...
<rodrigo> but no ones have the level of premmiere
<ubotu> Package tls does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Admiral_Chicago_> whats the issue
<rodrigo> hey that's a beatle song
<khirr> tls11.5
<khirr> tls1.5
<khirr> but, the package say tcl file error
<DaSkreech> !info tcl
<ubotu> Package tcl does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> khirr: check if you have tcl isntalled
<khirr> tcl does no exist in feisty ;S
<khirr> uhmm
<khirr> i have it
<khirr> but, not run
<khirr> Checking for TCL Scripting Language ... failed
<khirr> Could not find 'TCL Scripting Language'. Try using the native package manager for Ubuntu 7.04 (apt-get) to install a package with similar name to 'tcl'.
<rodrigo> hey daskreech so its a lost cause by now?
<niko1983> italian channel?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: Might not be we shall take a look and inform you
<DaSkreech>  rodrigo did you file a bug?
<rodrigo> file a bug?
<rodrigo> you mean upload
<Admiral_Chicago_> !it | niko1983
<ubotu> niko1983: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rodrigo> info
<rodrigo> about the prgram?
<mike_> Admiral_Chicago_: I can't find anything on the SuperGRUB website that helps with this... When I boot from the CD, i just get a "grub>" prompt. I tried running the commands listed here - http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html#How_Make_your_Super_Grub_Floppy_Disk (replacing "fd0" with "cdrom0") - and it says "Error while parsing number"
<mike_> Admiral_Chicago_: Any ideas?
<Admiral_Chicago_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Admiral_Chicago_> try following those intructions. might be easier..
<rodrigo> ok pal
<rodrigo> the thing is that at least it appears in the menu
<Admiral_Chicago_> you can use the liveCd for those mike_
<rodrigo> of multmiedia
<mike_> Admiral_Chicago_: Much appreciated. I'll see what I can do.
<rodrigo> multimedia
<DaSkreech> !bug | rodrigo
<ubotu> rodrigo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<rodrigo> I push it
<mike_> Admiral_Chicago_: The live CD I used to install Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: If you file a bug then you can follow it as we try and solve the problem and we will e-mail you when it's solved
<Admiral_Chicago_> yes
<rodrigo> ooooh
<rodrigo> this aplies also for my lexmark problem?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: yes
<rodrigo> daskreech ohh and just says what happens?
<rodrigo> can I send you mor info to get more  precisse help
<rodrigo> more info
<DaSkreech> but it's unlkely that will get fixed without Lexmark so I still say e-mail them and let them know that you use linux and would like the printer/scanner to work
<rodrigo> whith that things you told me to paste
<rodrigo> ?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: read bugs.ubuntu.com It's pretty easy
<rodrigo> ok dask I must register
<rodrigo> there
<azzco> Hi I'm running pure kubuntu right now, 've got a spare partition which I inted to install winXP on.. how do I get grub to load after installing windows again?
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Admiral_Chicago_> !grub | azzco
<ubotu> azzco: please see above
<azzco> I'll look into it
<azzco> I was afraid I'd have to reinstall kubuntu
<DaSkreech> azzco: no fear
<DaSkreech> Good night all !
<khirr> is more stable feisty or edgy?
<azzco> God night (It's 6 o clock in the monring here though)
<azzco> khirr: if you're looking for stable go for dapper drake
<khirr> uhmmm
<khirr> is better than other two?
<azzco> I haven't had any problems with feisty though ;)
<rodrigo> ok dask
<azzco> It has long time support
<rodrigo> I must leave now
<rodrigo> I will make the report later
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: as must I
<DaSkreech> hope to see you soon
<DaSkreech> ok :)
<rodrigo> the same pal
<rodrigo> enjoy futurama
<khirr> how long time has edgy?
<rodrigo> that one eye chick is hot
<DaSkreech> leeeeeeeeela
<rodrigo> yep
<rodrigo> the day matt groenning draw me
<rodrigo> I would like to be drawn with her
<rodrigo> see you later bro
<rodrigo> take care
<DaSkreech> I'll ask him :)
<rodrigo> and thanks for the help
<azzco> khirr: I think it's kind of over since feisty ;), I'd say either go for feisty or dapper
<azzco> Okay going to install windows now... wish me luck, I'm holding my thumbs for it not exploding
<khirr> uhmm, in edgy i didnt have problem with my camera, but in feisty...doesnt run ;S
<azzco> What kind of camera?
<khirr> i know xD
<khirr> T_T
<khirr> vimicro
<azzco> never heard of but have you googled on it or checked the ubuntu forums?
<azzco> Ok well rebooting time
<firdaus> somebody help me..
<niels_> with what?
<firdaus> if im installing a software by using the adept manager
<firdaus> where the program goes??
<niels_> if it doesnt go anywhere in the menus, trying opening a terminal and enter the command
<mike_> Admiral_Chicago_: I just tried both of those and it's still giving the same error. Thanks for your help so far though.
<mike_> (error 22)
<firdaus> what`s the command??
<Admiral_Chicago_> firdaus: what program?
<niels_> sometimes the same as the package name...
<firdaus> libvorbis
<mark_> I've just installed wireless support for my edgy installation but I need WPA with AES... is this possible?
<rodrigo> #kubuntu_es
<snowdonkey> My Xterm runs slowly.  It takes 10 seconds for the prompt to come up and another 10 for it to close once I hit the X.
<snowdonkey> I found out the reason is for this error message I get when I login without X server: ata1: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/11/04
<snowdonkey> I downloaded smartmontools to check the health of the drive, all the tests pass, so trying to follow a hint on Gentoo forum I'm trying to configure Kernel
<Admiral_Chicago_> mike_: you want to basically mount /boot/grub from your stable partition
<snowdonkey> here's the post, but it's vague on what I do next: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-563363.html?
<Admiral_Chicago_> and get that one to update...
<rodrigo> hey guys
<rodrigo> how can I found some one in Irc?
<Admiral_Chicago_> sorry i'm not of much help now..
* Admiral_Chicago_ goes to bed
<rodrigo> I lost the chanel but I remeber his nickname
<Admiral_Chicago_>  /whois nick
<rodrigo> thanks
<Lynoure> rodrigo: and even /msg nickname hello   if you actually know them.
<mark_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mark_> !WPA
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mike_> Admiral_Chicago_: Sorry, was away. Yeah, that's what I'm trying to do.
* niels_ is not here
<mike_> Admiral_Chicago_: I'm pretty sure I never deleted GRUB to begin with, because I did "sudo update-grub" after deleting the "unstable" partition, and it didn't give any errors. Or does that not really mean anything?
<tyron> hi im new t linux trying to access files in root can anyone help?
<mike_> tyron: What do you mean by accessing files in root?
<tyron> kdesu kwrite /ect/samba/smbusers
<tyron> an i just get errors
<mike_> Getting "Permission denied" when trying to look at certain files?
<tyron> no here
<mike_> tyron: You meant ".../etc/samba...", right?
<mike_> Just making sure the errors aren't because of a typo. :-)
<tyron> haha feeling really stupid now.. that you so much.
<tyron> one other thing after installing apache and  an ftp client how do i acess my www directory?
<mike_> No problem, tyron - Don't feel stupid - I may have just broken my system with some careless repartitioning
<mike_> tyron: Sorry, I know nothing about any of that. :-\
<mike_> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mike_> Admiral_Chicago_: I'm getting nowhere with this. I've tried every tutorial on both of those pages and keep getting "Error 22" when GRUB tries to load.
<bricoh> hello :) i need help. I can't get adept_manager to work, it says its already running, but its not!
<mike_> bricoh: Run "sudo killall adept_manager" from a terminal. If that doesn't work, open KSysGuard, find the process ID of Adept and do "sudo kill -9 <processid#here>"
<bricoh> ill try :) tnx
<mike_> No problem
<mike_> bricoh: You might want to check out GNOME's package management programs. I've never seen them give that problem (used to get it somewhat often with Adept), plus they have a lot more features.
<bricoh> I use kde though
<mike_> bricoh: Me too ;-)
<bricoh> where can i find KSysGuart?
<bricoh> Guard
<mike_> bricoh: K Menu -> System
<bricoh> found it :)
<mike_> Can anyone please help me with GRUB's Error 22? I've already tried several tutorials, and SuperGRUB CD won't boot on my system.
<bricoh> strange, but its not running
<mike_> bricoh: Did you type "adept" into the search box?
<bricoh> yepp
<mike_> Hmm
<mike_> You could log out and log back in, maybe.
<mike_> bricoh: Hang on one sec...
<bricoh> my computer crashed yesterday, in the middle of an update..
<mike_> Ohh, ouch.
<bricoh> there would be a temp file somwhere that is blocking it?
<mike_> bricoh: Try running this command from Konsole: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<bricoh> bricoh@bricoh:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bricoh> dpkg: Kravproblem hindrer oppsettet av limewire-basic:
<bricoh>  limewire-basic krever sun-java5-jre | sun-java6-jre | sun-java5-jdk | sun-java6-jdk. Men:
<bricoh>   Package sun-java5-jre is not installed.
<bricoh>   Package sun-java6-jre is not installed.
<bricoh>   Package sun-java5-jdk is not installed.
<bricoh>   Package sun-java6-jdk is not installed.
<bricoh> dpkg: Feil ved behandling av limewire-basic (--configure):
<bricoh>  kravproblem - setter ikke opp pakken
<bricoh> Det oppsto feil ved behandling av:
<bricoh>  limewire-basic
<mike_> bricoh: Ok ok... :-)
<bricoh> error
<mike_> bricoh: Use the pastebin for long sets of lines like that. ;-)
<mike_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bricoh> okay, sorry :)
<mike_> No problem
<mike_> Umm... Try "sudo apt-get -f install" maybe?
<bricoh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24964/
<bricoh> :P
<bricoh> it is starting to install java ;)
<mike_> Cool
<mike_> Now can you help me fix GRUB? :-P
<mike_> j/k
<bricoh> hehe.. im pretty new at linux, but an extra head could not hurt?
<mike_> I decided I wanted to dual-boot two copies of Kubuntu - one strictly for stable software that I know I want to keep, the other for unstable stuff and programs I'm trying out (the stable partition is the second one I installed). I decided I no longer want the stable partition, so I deleted it. Reboot the system - "GRUB loading... Error 22"
<SilentDis> mike_: was that your primary partition?
<SilentDis> mike_: it sounds very much like you hosed grub's config files.
<bricoh> hmm.. there is a line in the GRUB config file that is trying to list your former stable installation..
<SilentDis> !grub | mike_
<ubotu> mike_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SilentDis> mike_: i'd actually check out the first link there, so you can just reinstall grub :)
<mike_> SilentDis: I already followed every how-to in both of those, no dice. Thanks anyway though.
<SilentDis> mike_: weird, let me look up that error
<mike_> SuperGRUB CD won't even boot on my computer (nor will GParted, what I tried to use instead of QtParted). I think there might be something wrong with my setup in that regard.
<SilentDis> mike_: from what i'm reading, the MBR is hosed.
<mike_> SilentDis: MBR is only for Windoze, right?
<SilentDis> mike_: some background info here at least: http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t405091.html
<SilentDis> mike_: should be, you might have to repartition to get anything back unfortunatly :(
<mike_> SilentDis: Already looked at that page, I think. I stopped after seeing it was for if you had Windows installed (which I don't).
<mike_> SilentDis: Thanks anyway
<mike_> ubotu: Why does the default partitioning tool in Kubuntu suck so bad? :-D
<SilentDis> lol
<SilentDis> mike_: have you tried the supergrubdisk?
<SilentDis> mike_: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<mike_> SilentDis: Yeah, it just booted into a GRUB prompt. I tried the commands it suggested here - http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html - with no luck.
<mike_> I think I'm developing a tumor
<SilentDis> damnit.  it's obvious that the stupid drive's MBR is hosed...  not sure how to repair it if all that hasn't worked other than a destructive repartiton of the whole thing :(
<mike_> SilentDis: There is no MBR.
<SilentDis> mike_: grub still puts something there, where the bios first looks to bootstrap the machine
<mike_> I wasn't dual-booting Windows + Linux, I was dual-booting two copies of Kubuntu
<mike_> GRUB still puts something where?
<SilentDis> mike_: in the first few sectors of the drive.  when bios goes to look on boot media, it looks in specific locations (first couple sectors, as exmaple).  that's what's hosed.
<mike_> Ohh ok
<SilentDis> mike_: the only other thing I can think of, as I said, is a destructive reformat of the whole drive.  someone else might have a better recommendation for rebuilding it though.  sorry :(
<mike_> Well, what I'm considering at this point, as it looks like it's my only option, is to boot the live CD, hopefully use QtParted to move all my stuff to a new partition, then do a clean install on the primary partition. Do you think that might work?
<SilentDis> mike_: yeah, it's a real bad solution in my book, and i KNOW there's a way to fix it (there always is), just don't know what that way is without rebuilding from scratch :(
<mike_> I decided I wanted to dual-boot two copies of Kubuntu - one strictly for stable software that I know I want to keep, the other for unstable stuff and programs I'm trying out (the stable partition is the second one I installed). I decided I no longer want the stable partition, so I deleted it. Reboot the system - "GRUB loading... Error 22"
<mike_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Hobbsee> mike_: means you need to install grub on the *other* partition
<mike_> I've already tried the tutorials on those pages, as well as SuperGRUB CD, which only gave a GRUB prompt - tried the commands found here - http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html#How_Make_your_Super_Grub_Floppy_Disk - and I still get the same error.
<Hobbsee> mike_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf3232f10ddf1b078de064622ccbb25225cdb3c0 didnt work?
<mike_> Right.
<Hobbsee> what did it say?
<Hobbsee> mike_: i've used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-ec3e41291c7a5a7b61d7827299415204067765de a fair bit with no problem
<mike_> It said it was successful
<mike_> I'm gonna try it again just to be *extra* sure, but I'm doubtful it's gonna help.
<tyron> Ok so ive installed apche, mysql and php all working but i get access denied when i try to drag and drop my site into /var/www/ - how am i supposed to access it?
<Hobbsee> which are you using as the root drive in this case?
<Hobbsee> the stable, or the unstable?
<Hobbsee> you'd need to use the unstable /dev/hdax to make it work
* Hobbsee should really check if her feisty actually boots, too.
<mike_> unstable
<mike_> Hobbsee: You're talking about the first guide under the "Using the Ubuntu Alternate/Install CD," right?
<Hobbsee> mike_: yeah, think so.
<Hobbsee> mike_: oh wait - the one underneat that
<mike_> Hobbsee: Oh ok. I somehow missed that one. I'm gonna try it...
<epimeth> gooooog morning
<mike_> G'morning
<Fabian921> hello
<Fabian921> is that the support channel for kubuntu?
<epimeth> Fabian921: you mean is this the support channel?
<Fabian921> yes
<Fabian921> sorry
<epimeth> yes :-)
<mike_> Hobbsee: Would you mind helping me a bit with that tutorial?
<Fabian921> i have a question
<Hobbsee> mike_: if i'm here, sure
<Fabian921> i changed from suse 9.3 to kubutu
<mike_> Hobbsee: On step 4, where it says to mount the appropriate partitions...
<Fabian921> and now i want to get my old desktop- configuration for my new system
<Fabian921> is that possible?
<Fabian921> (kde)
<Hobbsee> mike_: yep?
<Fabian921> and how can i do that?
<Fabian921> where are the configuration- files?
<Fabian921> is there a directory which i can copy?
<mike_> There's no /boot partition listed - Just #1 Primary at /media/sda1, two swaps (one for the partition I deleted, which I'm guessing is the "logical" one, and one for the one I kept, labeled "primary"), then of course there's the free space from having deleted the partition
<mike_> Hobbsee: Should I just ignore that and proceed?
<mike_> Hobbsee: Sorry I'm being so timid, but being confronted with the possibility of losing all my data makes me nervous. :-)
<Hobbsee> mike_: yeah, should be fine.  you only need to mount the ones you use - make sur e/ is there
<Hobbsee> you can add anything else to fstab later anyway
<Kittisak> hello
<Kittisak> help me , how to enable /dev/tcp for bash shell
<mike_> Good morning, Kittisak
<Kittisak> Good morning, mike
<mike_> !tcp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike_> Hmm
<mike_> I don't know anything about it either. :-\
<Kittisak> mike: no problem
<berkes> is there a tool or command in ubuntu to rebuild the fstab entirely?
<mike_> Oh ok, Hobbsee. Thanks
<Kittisak> ubotu : thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<berkes> every update my fstab UUID break. resulting in a swap mount that is not activated. Rebuilding fstab from scratch may be the best option, not?
<thoreauputic> afaik there is no /dev/tcp ...
<thoreauputic> Kittisak: what are you wanting to do, really?
<Kittisak> i want write bash shell open socket
<thoreauputic> Kittisak: but what are you actually doing ? What are you trying to achieve?
<thoreauputic> maybe if we know that we can answer
<Kittisak> thoreauputic : i interesting about bash script , learning
<Kittisak> thoreauputic : export sock="/dev/tcp/$server/$port"
<mike_> Hobbsee: I'm like, 99.9% sure the swap partition labeled #5 is the one I set up on the partition I'm keeping, but it's "logical" and the partition I'm keeping is "primary" - Does that matter?
<fdoving> Kittisak: use ksh or sometihng not bash. it's a bash-on-ubuntu-and-debian issue.
<Kittisak> i knowned about debian disable /dev/tcp
<Hobbsee> mike_: you shouldnt be letting it delete anything but swap regardless.  the logical/primary shouldnt matter, iirc
<Kittisak> may be re complie bash
<fdoving> keep in mind that if you want to make something others can use, you probably don't want to do that.
<Kittisak> fdoving: thanks you everybody
<fdoving> Kittisak: if you want to script in bash, make a ksh wrapper for opening sockets. simple script that takes arguments.
<Kittisak> now use telnet and netcat than /dev/tcp
<Kittisak> fdoving : thanks you very much
<mike_> Hobbsee: Ok. It's resizing the primary partition now......
<thoreauputic> telnet and netcat... sounds kind of insecure to me ( but I don't know what the script does)
<mike_> Complete IRC-newb question: How do you do the little action things? (e.g., "Name * does this)
<Kittisak> thoreauputic: i testing write bash script for irc bot for learning about bash only
<fdoving> mike_: /me thing
<mike_> fdoving: Thanks
<thoreauputic> Kittisak: OK - I don't know enough to help then
* mike_ is eternally indebted to Hobbsee if this works.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i hope it works
<Hobbsee> else i'll have to hide
<mike_> lol
<Kittisak> thoreauputic: bash script, i use telnet and netcat have done, but i want to know another way
<mike_> Nah, you just won't have an indentured servant
<Kittisak> thoreauputic: thanks you very much
<Kittisak> i ever program by Mono C# PHP and another but interest classic script
<mike_> Hobbsee: After making the changes and selecting "Finish partitioning and write changes to disk" it says "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu." Any ideas?
<Hobbsee> mike_: you didnt mount / but tell it not to format it?
<mike_> Umm... Whoops.
* mike_ feels dumb
<Kittisak> thoreauputic: apologize for english language communication
<Kittisak> opening dict hahaha
<thoreauputic> Kittisak: you are doing fine :)
<mike_> Hobbsee: So I'm guessing to mount it, I just change its mount point to / ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Kittisak> this channel talk about kubuntu only ?
<Kittisak> or another ?
<Kittisak> law
<mike_> Kittisak: You might check out #bash
<Kittisak> mike_: thanks you
<mike_> I mean if you're wanting to get help with bash scripting
<mike_> Kittisak: No problem
<Tanay> can some1 help me to get my memory card device to work on kubuntu?
<iarwain_> hiya, anyone know how i can set the temperature when my fans need to start spinning?
<mike_> Kittisak: Also, this - http://www.openaddict.com/documents/abs-guide/index.html - is supposed to be a great guide on scripting.
<mike_> I've had it sitting in my bookmarks for a good while now, keep putting off actually reading it. Hehe
<Kittisak> mike_: thanks very much
<mike_> No problem
<Kittisak> mike_: my bookmarks too.
<Kittisak> :)
<Kittisak> mike_: thanks you for info again
<mike_> Hobbsee: "The grub package failed to install into /target/... yada yada yada..." Am I missing something?
<mike_> Glad to help :-)
<Tanay> hey some1 help me get my memory card drive workin
<Tanay> plssssssssss
<mike_> Tanay, did you already look in /media ?
<Tanay> yep
<Tanay> i did
<Tanay> but it doesnt show the drive at all
<mike_> Maybe look in /dev and see if you can find it in there. If so, "sudo mount /dev/usbdrivesname /where/you/want/to/mount/it"
<mike_> Can't imagine why you'd have to go through all that though
<mike_> Hobbsee: Still with us? :-)
<Kittisak> may me logical name: --> $ lshw
<Kittisak> may be logical name: --> $ lshw
<Kittisak> look at product:
<Tanay> hey mike tried tht
<Tanay> doesnt seem to solve the problem
<Kittisak> Tanay , try to $ lshw   and look for product: and logical name: and mount
<Kittisak> Tanay: kubuntu go to ---> Settings ----> Systems Administration -- select Mount Point Editer
<Kittisak> Tanay: i using KDE 3.5.6 on ubutn edgy 6.10 server
<Tanay> ok
<Tanay> one sec
<Kittisak> Tanay: i using KDE 3.5.6 on ubuntu edgy 6.10 server
<Tanay> ok i am using kubuntu fiesty fawn
<Kittisak> oh
<Kittisak> i never
<Tanay> on a normal pc cant ee the systems administartion!
<mike_> Hobbsee: I'm guessing it shouldn't actually be making progress at the "Select and install software" step?
<Kittisak> mike_ help me , hahaha :) , i never use kubuntu fiesty fawn
<Tanay> yeah mike help
<Kittisak> mike_: for Tanay
<zipper> Anyone managed to get divxplayer working in linux? It says to "try Mplayer for linux support" - but after installing mplayer + mplayer mozilla plugin, it still shows that message. Any hints?
<zipper> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tanay> wat system configuraion are u using krittisak???
<mike_> Tanay: Sorry, what I already suggested is pretty much the limit of my knowledge. I'm still more of a newb than I care to admit. :-\
<Kittisak> Tanay: i too
<mike_> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Tanay> ok Thanks!!!! i am a real newbie to linux! jsut 15 days old
<mike_> zipper: Try following that link, and after following the guide, do "sudo apt-get install w32codecs" from a terminal
<mike_> zipper: You might search in the package manager for divx stuff too, after adding Seveas' repository.
<zipper> mike_: thanks, i'll try. I cant seem to find w32codecs in the repositories even though i have enabled multiverse and universe
<mike_> zipper: You have to add Seveas' repository
<mike_> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<zipper> ah okay
<Kittisak> Tanay: what type of your memory card drive
<mike_> Now that I think about it, I don't think w32codecs includes divx support, could be wrong
<Kittisak> Tanay: or product name
<mike_> But I know I've seen a fair number of divx-related packages in the package manager
<mike_> Never bothered with them though, since I've never had any divx files to play.
<Kittisak> mike_: programmer ?
<mike_> Kittisak: Not yet. :-)
<Kittisak> mike_: where u from ?
<zipper> mike_: i think i can play regular divx files with vlc, but i need to get the web-based divxplayer working
<mike_> I've written a couple of very simple scripts that anybody who sat down and read for a couple hours could do, but that's about it.
<mike_> Kentucky, US. And you?
<Kittisak> Thailand donmaung
<Kittisak> sawasdee krub
<Kittisak> hello
<mike_> zipper: Well, from my understanding of MPlayer, once you get the codec for divx installed, it should play them without a hitch
<mike_> hi
<zipper> mike_: i have mplayer, and now also the w32codecs package. Restarting firefox, but i still cant play the video
<Kittisak> mike_: Kentucky, i like fire chicken
<Kittisak> :)
<mike_> zipper: Search Adept for "divx codec"
<mike_> That's all we're known for. :-P
<Kittisak> zipper: recommend Automatix
<zipper> i dont like automatix =/
<zipper> when it works, its great
<zipper> but if something goes wrong... you're boned
<Kittisak> great for sometime :P
<mike_> Yeah. I've stopped using it.
<mike_> All the experts in here strongly recommend against it
<Kittisak> oh!
<zipper> mike_: i cant seem to find any interresting divx packages
<zipper> not any that would help me play divxplayer sites anyway
<Panda200x> MikeOS? I think I used that once :p
<mike_> zipper: What site are you trying to go to? I'm gonna see if it works on this end
<zipper> mike_: http://stage6.divx.com/user/Greensleeve/video/1251655/Quake-4-Duel---WSVG-2006---Fatal1ty-vs-Toxic---Placebo
<Panda200x> Hey I updated Kubuntu, and when I reboot I can't login because it restarts X :/
<mike_> zipper: It plays here
<benutz0r> have you uptated yout kernel, too? x Panda200x
<benutz0r> *your
<mike_> zipper: Hang on...
<vbgunz> how do I make a disk read only?
<vbgunz> read only to me and all regular users but writable by sudo of course would very useful
<Panda200x> I don't think so
<benutz0r> hmm
<benutz0r> no idea ^^
<nahemoth> is there any restore point like thing in Kubuntu or something like  "get data back" KDE crashed an all my hda5 formated!!
<mike_> zipper: Search in Adept for "divx" and tell me which ones you have installed
<Tanay> hey krittisak sorry i wasnt on my desk
<dazjorz> vbgunz: set the uid and gid of the disk in fstab
<Tanay> i have a sony vaio
<BadRobot> hi there
<dazjorz> vbgunz: I think that'll work
<Tanay> and its ainbuilt memory stick duo por drive
<vbgunz> dazjorz: I'll look into it, thank you
<zipper> mike_: it shows: avidemux, avifile-divx-plugin, divxcomp, drip - none of them installed
<BadRobot> i need some urgent help,i mistakenlydeleted the APT line for on the repositories ,the line what gives the server,web/ftp/mirrors adresses for the updates and package on synaptic,how can i get them back?
<mike_> zipper: Looks like the ones you need are from the Automatix repo's. :-\
<zipper> !source-o-matic BadRobot
<zipper> mike_: awww okay....
<zipper> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<BadRobot> so,should i do a command line with those !source-o-matic
<zipper> mike_: you know where to find automatix?
<mike_> zipper: You could try googling these: "libdivx0-binary.deb" "libdivxdecore0-binary.deb" "libdivxencore0-binary.deb"
<BadRobot> Ubotu,grandmother sends you some greeting please shut it up or keep your hands out the keyboard,if you can't help don't disturb either
<mike_> zipper: www.getautomatix.com - But given ubotu's warning, I'd consider that a last resort
<ben_> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<mike_> zipper: You could also try just installing Automatix, then installing the packages you want via your package manager, then uninstalling Automatix
<BadRobot> so how should get it back?
<llp78> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<zipper> BadRobot: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<zipper> mike_: okay thanks. I remember there being an application just like automatix... forgot the name though. Is automatix the best out there?
<sivaji> i dont want to start "mail transport agent" at boot time ple someone help me
<mike_> zipper: From what I've heard, it's the worst. :-P
<zipper> mike_: yeah, but well, the best of its kind then
<mike_> By "application like it", you mean one that uses scripts to install/remove software that doesn't have available deb packages?
<zipper> yes...
<mike_> It's the only one I'm aware of
<zipper> i'm positive there used to be another one which i used.... oh well, probably not being worked on anymore
<mike_> zipper: If you want, I could just e-mail you the files.
<mike_> the .debs, I mean,
<zipper> mike_: the .deb files? Thanks, but isnt that likely to cause dependency problems?
<mike_> zipper: It shouldn't. Worst case scenario, they just won't get installed (step1: "sudo dpkg -i package1 package2..." if you get errors, then step 2: "sudo apt-get -f install")
<sivaji2009> zipper mike_ ple help me i dont want to start "mail transport agent at boot time" how can i do this
<mike_> Step 2 tries to install the uninstalled dependencies for the packages in step 1, and if they're not available, it just removes the packages in step 1
<zipper> mike_: okay. Well sure, hit me. I'm not registered on this network, so cant send you a query/pm =/
<zipper> sivaji2009: sorry, don't know
<mike_> sivaji2009: Sorry, I only look like I know what I'm doing. I have absolutely no idea.
<mike_> zipper: Same here
<zipper> sivaji2009: my bet is that you want to look inside your /etc/init.d/ directory, but thats only a guess
<mike_> Are you registered on any network?
<zipper> well, quakenet doesnt require you to be registered
<mike_> irc.quakenet.org?
<zipper> i use a danish one... irc.dk.quakenet.eu.org
<zipper> but uhm
<zipper> dont worry too much about it
<zipper> i mean
<sivaji2009> zipper mike_  thank u
<zipper> if i get your .deb files, then what about updating them?
<mike_> zipper: Channel?
<zipper> mike_: lets take #linux-stuffs
<llp78> trying to empty the rubbish bin and getting "access denied to /home/lon/.local/share/files/pp/autom4te.cache/traces1"
<mike_> Hobbsee: Are you around?
<lxuser> Guten Morgen
<BadRobot> thx zipper
<lxuser> Ist hier jemand schon so wach, der mir helfen kann?
<BadRobot> Guten Morgen lxuser Wie geht's dich?
<lxuser> Sei weit noch gut !! Ich habe ein Problem. Seit dem Upgrade von 6.10 auf Kubuntu 7.04
<BadRobot> I ch kann dich helfen ich spreche nichts zo viel deustch
<lxuser> Beim Booten erscheint eine Maske in der ich meine Betriebssysteme aussuchen kann und dann geht es los mit dem booten. Seit dem letzten Kernelupdate jedoch wirdmeine Grub berschrieben statt HD 1,0 steht dort HD 0,0
<thoreauputic> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<_4strO> yop yop
<lxuser> Nun muss ich jedesmal "e" drcken dann noch mal "e" HD 0,0 auf HD 1,0 ndern, entern und dann mit "b" fhrt der Rechner hoch.
<BadRobot> Finally ubotu done something good
<thoreauputic> lxuser: please /join #ubuntu-de or #kubuntu-de
<lxuser> okay thank you ! and bye !
<llp78> ive now removed the files from the rubbish bin using the shell - but now im getting an error everytime i empty the bin - saying the files i removed via the shell do not exist -
<pag> llp78, with what command did you remove them in shell?
<llp78> sudo rm -r
<pag> just a guess, but did you remember to empty both ~/.local/share/Trash/info/ and ~/.local/share/Trash/files/ ?
<llp78> pag: i forgot to empty the /info - problem is sorted thanks for your help
<pag> np :)
<Kittisak> bye
<kraut> moin
<jovans> is there a kernel update soon on feisty the current version  cause problems
<sivaji2009> when boot my system i could see "mounting root file , loading kernel module ,starting sendmail transport agent etc "  i dont want to start sendmail agent how can i do this  i am not using this and it take long time to start
<weedar> I have Vista installed, will Kubuntu be able to split the ntfs-partition?
<pawitp> Not split, shrink
<pawitp> You won't want to split up your windows parition
<weedar> pawitp, I don't? :)
<pawitp> You'll want to shrink the size of your windows partition
<pawitp> And I'm pretty sure ubuntu can do it
<sivaji> hi all
<weedar> Maybe I should just give it a go, this is a new laptop anyway so I don't have much to lose :)
<puppetmaster> hi everyone
<puppetmaster> how can I setup winxp without losing ubuntu?
<pawitp> puppetmaster Hmm I normally resize the ubuntu partition using the livecd, install xp on the empty partition and reconfigure grub
<rraajj> puppetmaster: Install it on a different partition than the one Windows is using. :)
<rraajj> *Windows -- Ubuntu
<weedar> This is actually the first time I've tried Vista, I'm pleased to report that it is utter crap
<puppetmaster> you don't understand?
<sivaji> setup means
<sivaji> puppetmaster
<puppetmaster> I have now winxp and ubuntu
<puppetmaster> but
<puppetmaster> xp is finished
<puppetmaster> so
<puppetmaster> I want to remove xp
<puppetmaster> & not to remove ubuntu
<puppetmaster> but
<puppetmaster> When I do that I'll have only xp
<puppetmaster> Did you understanf me now?
<sivaji> xp finished means
<puppetmaster> means it's currupted
<puppetmaster> it's not working well
<sivaji> use qtparted and remove the partition where u have xp installed
<weedar> just reinstall xp and use a boot-cd later to re-install grub
<sivaji> u want do delete xp partitions now
<puppetmaster> I know that but when I do that I'll have neither ubuntu nor windows
<puppetmaster> how to reinstall grub
<sivaji> weedar how to install grup loader separately
<puppetmaster> I have now ubuuntu 7.04
<sivaji> puppetmaster  u want do delete xp partitions now
<puppetmaster> but firstly I had ubuntu 6,10 and I upgraded
<puppetmaster> Is that a problem?
<puppetmaster> SO
<weedar> Well, if Ubuntu is installed you have grub installed already. If you boot from a ubuntu-cd later you can re-install grub
<puppetmaster> from any version
<puppetmaster> I have the 6.10 live cd
<puppetmaster> but now I have 7.04 installed
<puppetmaster> Could I use 6.10 to setup 7.04?
<puppetmaster> The grub
<weedar> sure
<weedar> this might be helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<puppetmaster> I have a silly question/
<puppetmaster> What do you think about suse 10.2?
<sivaji2009> kubuntu is best forever
<weedar> I haven't used suse in years, I hear good things - but I still think kubuntu is a better distro (or I wouldn't be here ;)
<puppetmaster> you know something guys
<sivaji2009> what
<puppetmaster> I agree with you
<puppetmaster> There was no such support like this in any destrib ever
<puppetmaster> You are great realy
* weedar blushes
<puppetmaster> But
<puppetmaster> Most people prefer windows to linux and I disagree
<puppetmaster> You know Why?
<sivaji2009> puppetmaster because they are not coming forward to learn new thing
<weedar> Because Windows is slow, insecure and buggy?
<puppetmaster> because windows is easier that's what they said
<puppetmaster> yes sure
<puppetmaster> Linux is better in all the ways
<puppetmaster> they don't know it yet
<weedar> As long as your hardware is supported Kubuntu is usually easier to use than Windows
<puppetmaster> Weeder
<puppetmaster> about multimedia
<puppetmaster> I have an issue
<weedar> I setup a computer for my brother and in Windows you had to find the drivers for almost everything, after I installed Kubuntu everything worked out-of-the-box =)
<puppetmaster> I can't play rmvb files
<waylandbill> windows seems easier to people that only have used windows. That's natuarally the case with anything.
<sivaji2009> weedar ple tell me how to install grup loader separately
<weedar> I agree waylandbill
<puppetmaster> I agree too
<weedar> sivaji2009, did you read the link I pasted? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<puppetmaster> they don't have an open mind
<sivaji2009> sorry i didnt see i am chatting with someother person
<puppetmaster> hey guys
<puppetmaster> I have an important question
<waylandbill> I built gtkpod from source (apt-get source) so that I could have m4v transfer support for my Ipod Video. Adept Notifier wants to use the distribution package rather than my package. Can I somehow tell Apt that I want my source built one always?
<puppetmaster>  What do you prefer the most?
<sivaji2009> !ask | puppetmaster
<ubotu> puppetmaster: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<puppetmaster> ok sorry
<puppetmaster> Gnome or KDE
<sivaji2009> kde
<puppetmaster> Some guys say: windows users use kde & mac users use gnome
<llp78> its personal opinion
<puppetmaster> Why did you choose kde
<waylandbill> That question is only important to the user of the system at the time and noone else really.
<puppetmaster> ok guys
<puppetmaster> thanks for the help
<puppetmaster> I have to go>>>>Bye>>>>
<tom__> aanyone played with virtualgl?
<Sk-etch> \
<Graham> Hey, I've got a problem with my monitor, I'm having trouble setting it up. For some reason the top of the monitor is darker than the bottom, it's an LCD samsung syncmaster 172v
<mike_> Good morning, everybody
<sivaji2009> how to check my processor speed
<mike_> Can someone point me in the right direction for enabling my dial-up modem?
<ompaul> !modem | mike_
<ubotu> mike_: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ompaul> sivaji2009, Applications - Accessories - Terminal and in there type>>      less /proc/cpuinfo
<mike_> I installed restricted-manager already, and the driver for it is installed and enabled, but it says it's "not in use"
<llp78> sivaji2009: "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<mike_> ompaul: Thanks
<ompaul> mike_, System Administration Network and click on your modem and say enable device
<llp78> sivaji2009: or "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'model name'"
<sivaji2009> cpu MHz         : 1004.826  but my speed is 2.8Ghz
<ompaul> sivaji2009, so it is cpu scaling you got a few to go :)
<ompaul> sivaji2009, i.e. it is like an F1 car on a tight bend - not running flat out
<llp78> talking of f1 whens it on today
* ompaul high fives thoreauputic 
<llp78> must go n check
<sivaji2009> ompaul thank u
<thoreauputic> hi ompaul :)
<ompaul> sivaji2009, you are welcome
<mike_> ompaul: In KControl, that would be Internet & Network -> Network Settings, right? (Sorry, I don't use the regular System Settings tool and have consequently lost the command for it)
<ompaul> mike_, sorry I did not notice I was in kubuntu ... ;-)
<ompaul> mike_, ya it would be in that region
<mike_> ompaul: No problem :-)
<mike_> ompaul: It's not listed there
* ompaul runs from jono in case me makes me quack like a duck
<mike_> My modem, I mean
<sivaji2009> ompaul  i have grub loader boot file in floppy disk  i think it is better to have a backup but i cant copy one file from floppy disk to hd
<jono> heh
<ompaul> jono, please it is hehe :)
<mike_> modem isn't in /dev either. -_~
<weedar> Anyone feel like recommending how big I should make my linux partition?
<ompaul> mike_, hmm ain't done a modem in a lonnnnng time
<ompaul> all ethernet these days
<mike_> Same here. (Setting up my grandmother's laptop)
<sivaji2009> ompaul i have grub loader boot file in floppy disk  i think it is better to have a backup but i cant copy one file from floppy disk to hd
<ompaul> !grub | sivaji2009
<ubotu> sivaji2009: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ompaul> sivaji2009, that is the best I can do
<ompaul> I have to do a little job here back soon
<mike_> weedar: Depends on how much stuff you want on it. I'd suggest 6GB at the very least
<mike_> weedar: If you plan on installing a lot of games and other programs that take up a lot of memory, maybe somewhere more in the neighborhood of 10GB
<mike_> space*
<birdofprey> hello everybody. I'd like to install kubuntu and dual boot between windows. as I understand there's no way to launch kubuntu from the windows bootloader. The other way arround I'd need to play with my master boot sector. I can't backup all my data right now so... this option is not viable right now. I came up with an idea though. Is there a way to modify GRUB on a rewritable cd so that it boots kubuntu installed on a certain partition ?
<llutz> hi
<drkns> hello hows everyone
<weedar> mike_, in that case I think I'll go for 10GB. I tend to underestimate how much space I need when installing Kubuntu :)
<drkns> neither amarok nor kaffein wants to start it just jumps up and down and nothing
<drkns> they both used to work
<drkns> whats wrong counld someone helppls
<llutz> birdofprey: win-bootloader can boot grub
<mike_> weedar: If you're tight on space, you might consider replacing OpenOffice w/ KOffice. That takes off about a quarter gig.
<rraajj> drkns: Try running them using the command line. There should be something wrong.
<drkns> how should i just write their names?
<rraajj> drkns: You could go paste in one of 'em pastebins the error that the konsole would output.
<rraajj> drkns: Yep, just type kaffeine or amarok.
<rraajj> drkns: Then take note of the console output.
<llutz> birdofprey: install kubuntu, let install grub into root-partition. copy the partition-bootrecord to your win-installation and modify the boot.ini. more info on google or forums
<drkns> well nothing happens
<rraajj> drkns: No output or anything?
<drkns> it just moved to the scond line and nothing very interesting
<drkns> no out put
<drkns> both amarok and kaffein
<drkns> also mplayer as well
<rraajj> drkns: Wow. That's... Weird.
<drkns> thats really weird
<llp78> i take it video output works ok?
<rraajj> drkns: Try removing then reinstalling them, then.
<drkns> but when i remove em it also removes kde
<drkns> and i dont wanna mess with KDE
<rraajj> drkns: You mean kubuntu-desktop?
<birdofprey> llutz from what I've read, ms made sure it's bootloader won't boot grub... copying the partition bootrecor ? how ? wouldn't it be more _secure_ to have grub on cd and the rest of ubuntu on the hdd ?
<drkns> yep
<rraajj> drkns: kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, it's okay to remove it.
<llutz> birdofprey: you can do it that way, but windows versions up to XP can boot it like described too
<weedar> mike_, thanks for the tips
<rraajj> drkns: You could remove kaffeine and amarok, then reinstall them using: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.
<mike_> weedar: No problem
<llutz> birdofprey: no idea what vista does, never had seen/used one
<drkns> i am not an experienced user i once removed it and had to reinstall everything
<birdofprey> i'm not talking about vista, i'm talking about xp, and I read, that the windows bootloader won't properly chainload grub
<drkns> i will try removing amarok lets do it then
<llutz> birdofprey: to copy the bootrecord: let's say your root-partition = /dev/hda5, then: dd if=/dev/hda5 of=/tmp/bootrecord count=1
<drkns> thx
<mike_> weedar: Probably obvious, but installing any GNOME apps is going to take a lot more space than installing the KDE equivalent. Not sure exactly how much space the essential GNOME/GTK libs take up, but I'd image it's quite a bit
<payam> how can i install that Fucking Wine?
<rraajj> payam: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<mike_> sudo apt-get install wine
<sivaji2009> how to find my root partition
<mike_> payam: Run that from a terminal
<payam> Thanks
<weedar> mike_, that I did not know :) I would've thought KDE-apps were more diskspace-hungry
<payam> How can I install a WEbcamera on kubuntu?
<llutz> birdofprey:  you read wrong :) xp does well that way
<birdofprey> llutz, I have only a few hours of linux behind me, and I think it's sda5 in my case. anyhow, sounds too risky
<simon__> how do i mount a usb drive with ntfs file system thyanks
<llutz> birdofprey: it's not that dangerous, but you still have to be carefull
<payam> mike_, How can i install a webcamera on my kubuntu?
<mike_> Maybe on an app-by-app basis, but if you only have KDE installed, installing one single GNOME/GTK app is going to take up a lot of space because it has to have all of those libs
<sivaji2009> simon__ usb drive will be mounted automatically
<mike_> payam: Sorry, I have no experience with webcams. Have you searched the forums?
<payam> Yes
<payam> Im realy tierd av it
<simon__> it does mount but is not shown in any file folder
<sivaji2009> payam try #ubuntu
<payam> I dont understans beacuas im a bigginer
<mike_> payam: You might try googling the brand and model # of your webcam and "ubuntu"
<payam> I just realy tierd . nobody know how to Installa a webcam
<rraajj> payam: I think Kopete has support for a variety of webcams. (at least, I think)
<sivaji2009> payam "/join #ubuntu"
<llutz> birdofprey: do you use floppy disks? then there is a very easy method to boot grub from that (easier than cd-burning)
<payam> I just wana take pictures of myself bot ubuntu
<payam> I dont wana chatt with that by  kopete
<rraajj> payam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras?highlight=%28camera%29%7C%28web%29
<birdofprey> llutz no I don't even have a floppy drive. i'm right now googling the posibility of using boot.ini to load ubuntu...
<payam> rraajj, i saw that list. my cam is
<payam> Logitech
<payam>    QuickCam Pro 4000
<payam> But how can i installa Derive for it
<payam> what should i do to begin use it?
<rraajj> Here is the entry for QuickCam Pro 4000: "Works out of the box on 6.06, 6.10 and 7.04, just need a program like Camorama etc. to use it. "
<birdofprey> llutz, what difference it would make ? floppy, cd... they are both just removable bootable media...
<rraajj> payam: Try installing camorama, then. sudo apt-get install camorama
<mike_> ompaul: Are you still in here?
<llutz> birdofprey: its easier (imho) to bring the bootrecord to floppy than to cd.
<llutz> birdofprey: maybe this helps: http://jaeger.morpheus.net/linux/ntldr.php
<ompaul> mike_, kind of - rather busy trying to make something work
<payam> rraajj, shoul i  download .Deb file or that isnt a matter?
<nbcb> is there a partitioner in kubuntu that is graphical?
<rraajj> payam: camorama is in the repos. You could just issue a "sudo apt-get install camorama" to install it.
<nbcb> harddisk partition
<sivaji2009> nbcb qtparted
<payam> rraajj. I dont undrastan what you mena
<sivaji2009> nbcb "sudo aptitude install qtparted"
<llutz> birdofprey: "sudo dd if=/dev/sda5 of=/dev/fd0 count=1"  and a floppy would be ready. but useless without floppy-drive :(
<payam> Shouk i download it?
<rraajj> payam: Oh, sorry... Go open up a terminal.
<payam> ok
<nbcb> i need to install windows, i've got 2 harddisk.. now i'm on kubuntu.. can i install the windows on the 2nd harddisk?
<rraajj> Then type "sudo apt-get install camorama"
<payam> and?
<hammer> i'm a DJ  cat /dev/input/mouse0  >> /dev/dsp
<main2> after my system comes out of standby, it sometimes goes into standby again (after it fulyl came back to the desktop)
<Chousuke> hammer: :P
<main2> is this a known problem?
<rraajj> If it asks you for a password, just type in your password and press enter.
<sivaji2009> nbcb no i it will replace grub loader u cant linux
<sivaji2009> nbcb no i it will replace grub loader u cant use linux
<payam> I know that
<weedar> main2, I've always had trouble with standby-mode & linux :/
<nbcb> i thought grub is on the first harddisk?
<nbcb> o
<payam> and then?
<main2> weedar, well.. you need to tweak it a bit some times to get it working properly :)
<weedar> hammer: nice =)
<main2> thats why im asking wether there is a remedy to stop it from going into standby twice
<sivaji2009> nbcb grub will be replaced by windows loader
<rraajj> payam: Just say yes (if it prompts you), then enter. Then wait until it is finished.
<payam> rraajj, and then?
<weedar> main2, on my previous laptop the touchpad would stop working, guess I could have fixed it somehow
<sivaji2009> nbcb https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<payam> its finish
<nbcb> can i install grub again using kubuntu live cd?
<main2> yes
<main2> nbcb,
<sivaji2009> nbcb https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<main2> start the livecd
<rraajj> payam: Try running camorama now. If I'm not mistaken, it should be under the "Multimedia" menu.
<mike_> !grub > nbcb
<main2> nbcb, i done it number of times
<mike_> err
<mike_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rraajj> payam: Either there, or under "Graphics".
<nbcb> ./dev/hda4              33G   22G  9.6G  70% /usr <-- can i change this /usr into /dev/hda3 instead?
<llutz> main2: that often happens when suspening on lid-close and the acpi-event isn't recognized correct
<payam> whats the name?
<rraajj> payam: Camorama.
<mike_> nbcb: It walks you through it on one of those
<main2> llutz, im talking about a desktop here.. :)
<llutz> main2: then pressing the power-button is intrepreted as: go to standby :(
<main2> imho every kubu install should have kpowersave installed btw..
<payam> Graphic menu
<llutz> main2: happens with suspend on pwr-btn too
<rraajj> payam: Found it yet?
<payam> yes
<rraajj> payam: Okay, you could try it now. :)
<main2> llutz, i got suspend under my powerbutton yes
<main2> suspend to ram (s3)
<birdofprey> llutz, i need to learn about it first. the main problem is that I understand only about half or less of those comands... i'm running xp now... i'm glad it can be done... i need good documentation before though...
<Panda200x> http://wubuntu.weejewel.net/ < Anyone seen this yet?
<main2> llutz,  seems like a lot of users need to disable 'save vbe state' and 'post video' to get S3 standby working
<main2> this wasnt nessacary on my 64bit feisty install :P, weird huh
<llutz> main2: linux + suspending is a .... neverending story. there's hardware suspending out of the box and other never will (like mine) :(
<main2> but the 'system goes back into standy after if fully resumed' problem was the same
<llutz> main2: for your issue: try not to hold the pwr-btn pressed too long when resuming
<main2> llutz, i feel like im soooo close ;D
<llutz> main2: i felt that close years ago, never reached
<main2> llutz, i just very gently touch it..
<main2> llutz, would be very cool if i can use it.. when i go get a coffee/ stay away for 15min, its more profitable to use standby
<main2> then to turn it on/off
<llutz> main2: sure it is
<main2> support the climate, support S3 standby! ;D
<llutz> support the climate, switch OFF!
<puppetmaster> Hi everyone
<puppetmaster> When I tried to install gstreamer
<main2> llutz, im using up all energy i can atm, because we're running out of oil anyway
<main2> and it gets more expensive by the minute
<main2> :P
<puppetmaster> it gives me this message:Could not find bison
<puppetmaster> Could not find bisonWhat should I do/
<chris__> what is the best FTP client?
<chris__> there areso much around...
<puppetmaster> SO
<main2> vsftp
<main2> o client, sorry
<llutz> chris__: lftp
<chris__> alright
<chris__> thanks
<puppetmaster> Please anyone help
<llutz> chris__: but even konqueror works well with ftp
<chris__> really?
<chris__> mykonqerro refuses to browse the web anyway...
<chris__> lot of people seem to have this problem
<llutz> chris__: with the kio-slaves konqueror does nearly everthing :)
<puppetmaster> SO
<birdofprey> llutz, thank you
<llutz> birdofprey: np, in that  link i gave you, just the last part is usefull for you. but that describes all you need to do
<chris__> filezilla?
<llutz> birdofprey: forget about all that lilo-stuff
<chris__> i used to use this when i was a M$ geek
<llutz> chris__: then go on using it
<birdofprey> llutz, I know, people are working on the next version of grub already... so, soon I could forget about GRUB too..
<llutz> birdofprey: you always will need a type of bootmanager on multi-boot-systems
<birdofprey> llutz, of course I will... what I meant is that's going to be GRUB 2 in the future...
<llutz> birdofprey: but what do you hope grub2 does, grub doesn't?
<hendaus> sivaji2009 wb
<chris__> anyone knows how to completely format the HD's
<chris__> when installing linux it keeps a part in m$ system files...
<birdofprey> well, anything. you said I should forget about lilo. i just added, I know i should, it's old, and ubuntu uses grub anyhow. but grub is starting to show it's age aswell since grub2 is a work in progress already.
<sivaji2009> hendaus hi
<llutz> birdofprey: ah i c. forgetting lilo was in reference to that url.
<hendaus> sivaji2009 hoiw are you
<sivaji2009>  hendaus fine come to yahoo
<ardchoille> Back in a bit, time to image this hard drive :)
<main2> can i use suspension/standby without kpowersave?
<PF-Away> main2: I believe so
<sfire> I believe so also... don't quote me on it though
<main2> lol.. but how do i tell the acpi system that my powerbt should be used for 'suspend to ram' (s3) then?
<optix> hmm - anyone ever seen Kubuntu "misread" a ping result?
<main2> optix, what do you mean?
<PF-Away> main2: that you might have to use kpowersave for
<PF-Away> optix: explain
<PF-Away> dhcp-fallback-wise?
<optix> I have 2 machines - one is an Intel Mac Mini
<optix> and the other one is a Dell laptop running Feisty
<main2> PF-Away, after my system fully resumes from standby -> i can use it, then 2sec later it goes in standby again
<optix> the Mac Mini can reach x destination in 50ms
<PF-Away> funny
<main2> then when i press my power button again, it comes back........ fully
<optix> yet the Kubuntu laptop gets to the same destination in 150ms
<optix> everything is the same (same 4 port router, etc.)
<main2> the /etc/acpi/suspend.d scripts use a lock in /var/lock/
<main2> but kpowersave doesnt seem to do so :/
<optix> I'm wondering what could cause that
<PF-Away> optix: try with different flags on the ping
<PF-Away> -r maybe, to bypass the routing table
<optix> network is unreachable :(
<kain_> any good apache/php packages for kubuntu
<PF-Away> !info apache2 | kain_
<ubotu> kain_: apache2: Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.3-3.2build1 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 84 kB
<kain_> something that looks like xampp on win xp/longhorn for kubuntu
<PF-Away> !info php5 | kain_
<ubotu> kain_: php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.1-0ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<PF-Away> kain_: what do you mean?
<kain_> xampp.org
<kain_> lampp
<PF-Away> kain_: just install what you need
<weedar> you don't need xampp on linux, at least not kubuntu - getting a lamp-setup is easy as pie
<PF-Away> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-lamp-server-setup.html
<kain_> ok well then how do i install on kubuntu 7.4 and start the services and set then up to run on boot i just switched to linux/kubuntu 7.4 from longhorn on a new laptop that ran like shit now it runs seriously 10 times faster with kubuntu
<kain_> i don't need any sql or anything else
<sfire> see the above link
<kain_> but when i switch my server over i will need mail etc for several domains and dns server etc
<sfire> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-lamp-server-setup.html
<PF-Away> kain_: if you want to install a webserver, install "apache2" in Adept
<PF-Away> kain_: it will be configured automatically/should be
<PF-Away> PF-Away: install php5 for php support
<epimeth> PF-Away: don't you need to install apache-mod-libphp5 as well?  (or something like it)
<PF-Away> epimeth: I thought it got installed automagically, but I might be wrong, as I use Lighttpd
<PF-Away> (which I wholeheartedly recommend, btw)
<PF-Away> much smaller footprint, and a breeze to set up
<sfire> apache isn't all *that* hard
<PF-Away> but it's all *that* heavy;)
<PF-Away> I don't care for a full-blown apache install just to do some web-app developing;)
<main2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/119696
<kain_> all i do is web developing
<main2> uhhhh yes, and?
<kain_> i haven't a lot lately because of my other job and my back is fucked and i just switched to kubuntu and still can't get my wifi to connect to open networks in some places
<kain_> trying to get my phone to work with linux as a wi-fi modem
<kain_> i hate windows
<kain_> switching my pda to linux is my last step is completely severing myself from windows
<main2> kain_, looks like you got some serious problems bro
<kain_> it sucks when other people put you in pain for life
<waylandbill> I have a t-shirt that says "I don't do Windows".
<kain_> nice
<waylandbill> I can't say that I particularly hate Windows. Prefer not to use it is probably more accurate.
<main2> waylandbill, same here :)
<PF-Away> I don't like it either, but I have to know it;)
<PF-Away> and that sucks more than enough;)
<ardchoille> waylandbill: I'm happy to say that I hate Windows with a passion. If I can't use Linux on a computer (either installed or livecd), then I won't use that computer :)
<PF-Away> I'm just waiting for the day when Microsoft collapses/implodes, and Windows knowledge will be a thing of the past;)
<ardchoille> Indeed
<masterk> hi, i'm a nooblet... I need help
<PF-Away> and with their frantic patent huffing and puffing, it seems they know it's coming soon;)
<ardchoille> lol @ nooblet
<PF-Away> masterk: ask, and I will answer (or someone else)
<masterk> I need to figure out how to make my computer run faster
<PF-Away> masterk: use Xubuntu
<masterk> I am running a p3 processor
<PF-Away> masterk: or use Arch Linux
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, why so hateful... windows works ok, it's just not real secure ...linux works better when you get it right of course , but i don't understand the ' hate ' thing.
<ardchoille> masterk: You might look into using a light window manager instead of a full desktop.. doing this made my old PII run quite fast. For more window managers, see:  http://xwinman.org
<masterk> I used xubuntu on my old laptop, it did run quite well
<PF-Away> BluesKaj: it's eveel
<wsjunior> does anybody know instructions to configure tv-out for ati cards?
<masterk> yes but I just love kde
<PF-Away> !gatos
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> wsjunior, tv out ?
<wsjunior> i'm using fglrx
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: If M$ knew how to respect people and follow the law, I wouldn't be so hateful ;)
<BluesKaj> what's the tv tuner
<BluesKaj> ?
<wsjunior> yes, i want to configure the svideo
<sfire> ardchoille: they will respect you... if you have a billion or 2 to spend
<masterk> thanks I'll look into the window managers
<ardchoille> lol
<BluesKaj> which tv tuner are you using wsjunior?
<PF-Away> BluesKaj: don't need a tv-tuner for tv out
<wsjunior> to watch movies on tv,, tv out dude, something like twin view for nvidia cards
<PF-Away> (in/out)
<PF-Away> wsjunior: what kind of card do you have?
<wsjunior> ati xpress 200M
<fshero> If Windows were Free/open source, I would support it.
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: http://imacgregor.com/Linux/WhatIsLinux#toc6
<fshero> lol, that'll won't happen for a long time, if ever
<PF-Away> wsjunior: if it isn't set up automagically, you could try to follow this guide: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_TV-Out
<PF-Away> it's for gentoo, but I don't think it's that different
<wsjunior> lets see if it cover ati cards..
<masterk> hi, my friend is like really noob, like me... she has vista on her laptop but vista makes her laptop run slow and she can't install XP on her laptop because there are no XP drivers for her hardware... what should she do? switch to linux or...?
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, i don't need to read that, I already know that linux stuff is free
<PF-Away> masterk: of course;)
<sfire> there are always XP drivers
<sfire> not to discurage you from linux
<PF-Away> masterk: try a LiveCD to see if the hardware is supported
<masterk> I seriously tried to find the xp drivers for the wireless and couldn't find any
<sfire> they exist
<PF-Away> sfire: how so?
<sfire> but you'll have the same problem with linux
<PF-Away> sfire: not so
<waylandbill> I have Xpress 200M. Just follow the Binary how-to.
<sfire> you have to have the windows drivers to get the wireless card to work in linux
<PF-Away> sfire: bullcrap
<PF-Away> masterk: don't listen to sfire
<PF-Away> sfire: there's lots of native drivers for linux
<sfire> thats how mine is... dell inspiron 640m
<masterk> acer 3600 is her laptop
<PF-Away> sfire: if there isn't any native linux drivers, you can use the windows drivers
<masterk> no 3680
<dazjorz> Heh
<PF-Away> masterk: as I said, try a live c
<PF-Away> d
<wsjunior> waylandbill: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_TV-Out#ATI-proprietary-drivers
<wsjunior> waylandbill: thanks :)
<dazjorz> Are the Canonical people planning to make a Kedubuntu anytime soon? :P
<masterk> so maybe I should try knoppix or kubuntus live mode?
<wsjunior> dazjorz: don't think so
<PF-Away> masterk: yeah, or plain ubuntu
<PF-Away> masterk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392666
<PF-Away> masterk: is that the same as hers?
<masterk> pf-away: yes but my worry is that shes not as tech savy as I am soshe might give up on linux after a while
<PF-Away> masterk: from what I see, it should work rather perfectly
<sfire> my GF liked it for a while
<PF-Away> masterk: just set it up, and it will run forever (more or less;)
<sfire> until she got took some online college classes
<PF-Away> I set up plain ubuntu (6.06) for a girl here about a year ago, and she's still happily using it
<PF-Away> on a laptop
<masterk> ok do you think I can do it in 2 hours time?
<PF-Away> her ipod, text documents, everything worked just fine
<PF-Away> masterk: yes
<masterk> with downloading time?
<masterk> and install?
<PF-Away> masterk: hmm... more doubtfull
<PF-Away> ;)
<PF-Away> depends on your pipe
<sfire> got FiOS?
<masterk> no, I wish
<masterk> if she did I would sleep on her roof
<sfire> hehehehe
<PF-Away> :P
<sfire> I've got it at home
<binks> afternoon all
<masterk> so how do I burn iso in linux?
<sfire> K3B
<PF-Away> K-Menu -> Multimedia -> K3B
<binks> anyone had problems with amarok not loading i did a reinstall but still the same (fiesty btw)
<PF-Away> no
<binks> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<amin81> hi everyone!
<binks> masterk: | !burning
<amin81> need help, I cannot get online with my comp
<amin81> when using linuz
<amin81> linux
<sfire> amin81: wireless?
<PF-Away> amin81: modem, adsl...?
<masterk> which is edge?
<masterk> number wise?
<amin81> sfire no
<PF-Away> masterk: 6.10?
<binks> amin81: static or dhcp
<amin81> PF-Away: lan connection
<PF-Away> amin81: dhcp?
<amin81> PF-Away: yes
<amin81> PF-Away: or hold on, I think it is static. not sure
<amin81> PF-Away: Rysiek knows about my problem
<masterk> I see downloads for dapper and feisty only
<masterk> no edgy
<PF-Away> [16:04]  [Error]  rysiek: No such nick/channel.
<PF-Away> masterk: why do you want edgy?
<sfire> /whowas rysiek
<amin81> PF-Away: He managed to help me get online but now the internetprovider has changed the router
<PF-Away> [16:04]  [406]  rysiek There was no such nickname
<masterk> because the guide is for edgy
<amin81> PF-Away: so all the numbers have changed such as bcast, inet etc
<PF-Away> amin81: do you know the ip, etc. of the router?
<amin81> PF-Away: I have found some numbers such as inet addre, Bcast, mask and default gateway
<PF-Away> amin81: the ones for the new router settings?
<amin81> PF-Away: yes
<PF-Away> amin81: go to System Settings -> Network Settings, click on administrator button
<amin81> PF-Away: I will give you the old command we wrote in network interfaces
<PF-Away> ah, ok
<amin81> PF-Away: where can I post it`
<PF-Away> !paste | amin81
<ubotu> amin81: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<amin81> PF-Away: thank you
<sp1n> anybody know feisty repository with trix (chat client)?
<amin81> PF-Away: here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24993/
<amin81> PF-Away: I tried to make my own one but it wont let me get online
<amin81> let me post that also
<PF-Away> amin81: is that a script?
<amin81> PF-Away: dont ask me, all I know is that line got me online before :) (sorry, linux noob)
<sfire> I think I see why
<sfire> you use 2 different networks right?
<PF-Away> amin81: why not just use the default tools?
<masterk> how do I create folders via prompt?
<amin81> sfire: no
<amin81> sfire: that line worked before
<sfire> hmmm... then I'm clueless
<PF-Away> masterk: mkdir
<PF-Away> amin81: where did you get what you pasted from?
<amin81> sfire: now the internetprovider has changed the router because the old router was not fast enough
<amin81> sfire: so all the numbers have also changed
<masterk> thanks
<sfire> amin81: your new router is a 192.168.1 network? or 192.168.0 ?
<amin81> sfire: no that is my old router
<amin81> the new numbers are different
<sfire> and I'm asking about the new one
<amin81> 10.11.0.254
<sfire> ahhhh ha
<amin81> i think
<sfire> what make/model router?
<masterk> how do I delete directories via prompt?
<sfire> rm -rf /directory/name/
<amin81> sfire: i dont know as it is not my router
<amin81> sfire: it is the internetprovider's
<PhinnFort> bleh... knetworkmanager
<PhinnFort> amin81: it doesn't use dhcp?
<PhinnFort> amin81: go to system settings -> network settings
<wsjunior> who said got tv-out working on ati xpress 200m?
<amin81> PhinnFort: ok
<amin81> PhinnFort: then?
<PhinnFort> amin81: then click on the administrator button
<PhinnFort> so you get administrator access
<wsjunior> i configured like gentoo wiki said but still didnt got it working :/
<wsjunior> just a blue screen on tv
<amin81> PhinnFort: done
<PhinnFort> amin81: what is eth0 set as?
<PhinnFort> amin81: automatic or static?
<amin81> automatic
<sfire> do you have a eth1 ?
<PhinnFort> amin81: and the router doesn't have dhcp enabled?
<PhinnFort> sfire: his wireless
<amin81> sfire: yes but not using it
<Kozzi> cam some1 help to install this : http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDesktop+transparency+support?content=59864
<Kozzi> ?
<PhinnFort> amin81: what IP-address is currently assigned to eth0?
<sfire> my computer came with 2 ethernet interfaces built onboard... possibly his does too?
<amin81> 10.11.0.245
<amin81> PhinnFort: why do you need that?
<PhinnFort> amin81: to know what subnet it is assigned to
<amin81> PhinnFort: ok
<PhinnFort> amin81: do you know the IP of the router?
<PhinnFort> is it 10.11.0.1?
<hydh> hi i have to compile something and gcc complains that socket.h could not be found? what should i do know?
<amin81> PhinnFort: i dont think so
<PhinnFort> amin81: are you behind that router on your current machine?
<wsjunior> could anybody help me to get tv-out working?
<amin81> PhinnFort: i tried to ping that address without success
<PhinnFort> (the one you are chatting from?)
<amin81> PhinnFort: yes
<PhinnFort> amin81: is it a windows machine?
<amin81> PhinnFort: yes
<PhinnFort> amin81: run "ipconfig /all" in a cmd
<PhinnFort> shell
<binks> anyone no how to debug amarok to check why it fails to start up
<PhinnFort> win+r, type "cmd", hit enter
<PhinnFort> binks: run it from a konsole?
<binks> i did it hangs with no output
<amin81> PhinnFort: what numbers do you need?
<PhinnFort> binks: try running amarokapp
<PhinnFort> amin81: does it say gateway?
<binks> PhinnFort: arr cheers
<amin81> PhinnFort: standard?
<PhinnFort> yeah
<PhinnFort> amin81: also the IP would be nice
<amin81> PhinnFort: yes, 10.11.0.254
<PhinnFort> amin81: on the KUbuntu machine, go to the routes tab and see what's there
<amin81> PhinnFort: 0.0.0.0
<PhinnFort> amin81: replace it with "10.11.0.254"
<PhinnFort> amin81: then hit apply and try to connect to internet
<PhinnFort> konqueror or something
<binks> PhinnFort: this is the error i get but im no hack any ideas http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24994/
<amin81> PhinnFort: i will have to log off for a while, brb
<PhinnFort> amin81: ok
<PhinnFort> binks: it seems to start okay
<binks> i get no amarok at all
<PhinnFort> binks: but I need to go soon (it's getting very hot here, so I need to turn off my computer and go outside, once amin81 has his network working)
<PhinnFort> :D
<PhinnFort> binks: try asking in #kde
<sfire> binks: did it work before?
<binks> PhinnFort: me real real bad its started but in the tray sorry
<PhinnFort> might be more knowledgeable people in there
<binks> PhinnFort: thanks again
<PhinnFort> np
<sfire> binks: when it quit working for me I just deleted its configuration file
<sfire> when it re-created it, it worked fine
<binks> where is the config file sfire
<PhinnFort> binks: .kde/share/apps/amarok
<binks> PhinnFort: cheers
<sfire> /home/username/.kde/share/config
<PhinnFort> or there
<PhinnFort> amarokrc
<binks> i got what you meant :)
* PhinnFort wonders how long a while is
<PhinnFort> meh... too hot
<sfire> he must be in florida also
<sfire> lol
<DexterF> heya
<masterk> how do I open a udf cd?
<DexterF> I just installed baghira to have its sidebar, but I'd like whatever colors/style+settings were default. just can't figure it
<bertholdiz> I need help. When i use the computer its sometimes stopping completley and grinds my hdd to an insane degree.
<masterk> my friend just like burned a cd in vista
<bertholdiz> then after its done with whatever it does, it continues as normal
<masterk> and now I can't open it here in kubuntu
<masterk> it says it can't mount the volume
<bertholdiz> anyone got an idea how to solve my problem?
<DexterF> bertholdiz: read man mount
<MrBougo> hi there
<amin81> rysiek
<MrBougo> i installed the ssh package
<MrBougo> and i was wondering... is there any way to disable the server?
<MrBougo> i guess so
<DexterF> bertholdiz: whoops, wrong address, sorry
<DexterF> thought was you about udf
<amin81> where did my help go? haha
<DexterF> bertholdiz: how long is that grinding action?
<DexterF> seconds? less then a second?
<bertholdiz> 30 seconds or so
<DexterF> how often?
<sfire> possibly fsck?
<bertholdiz> every 15 minuts atleast, even more if i do stuff
<sfire> or indexing?
<bertholdiz> i think its because of my NTFS disk. If i dont have that mounted it becomes an rare occurrance, but when mounted it does it all the time
<sfire> have you tried to un-plug it?
<bertholdiz> sfire: yes
<sfire> thats when it quits doing it?
<bertholdiz> but i want the content =(
<bertholdiz> and my linux disk is only 120gb...
<dcosmin22> This PIZZA symbolizes my COMPLETE EMOTIONAL RECOVERY!!
<sfire> I can't give you any good advice there... I ended up getting a 500 gig external for 95 bucks
<sfire> I put all my stuff on that to cart it between computers
<krzysztof> som tu jacy polacy
<MrBougo> err how can i create an empty file?
<bertholdiz> ok sfire thanks still
<bertholdiz> MrBougo: use the command touch
<MrBougo> okay
<bertholdiz> seems that it does that grinding anyways.. even after removing the disk
<BluesKaj> or create a file on the desktop, by rightclicking and create -whatever
<sfire> bertholdiz: could it be a bad drive?
<bertholdiz> sfire: i dont think it is... its rather new and has worked perfecly til now
<blahblahx> hi
<BluesKaj> bert un-mounting the ntfs share might work
<bertholdiz> sfire:  i formated it recently in ext3 to accomodate the linux partition didautomatic partitioning and have a 5gb swap partition
<dcosmin22> Someone in DAYTON, Ohio is selling USED CARPETS to a SERBO-CROATIAN!!
<bertholdiz> BluesKaj: i dont have an ntfs disk in the computer at all now.
<bertholdiz> BluesKaj: i removed it
<sfire> dcosmin22: that is called recycling
<dcosmin22> Is the EIGHTIES when they had ART DECO and GERALD McBOING-BOING lunch boxes??
<BluesKaj> no ntfs partition?
<blahblahx> if i installed kde core, where is it located?
<Arwen> blahblahx, /usr/share/doc. kde-core is a metapackage.
<jriachi> hello
<BluesKaj> i still think 5gig swap is ridiculously large
<Arwen> BluesKaj, LIES
<bertholdiz> BluesKaj:  i know.. Should i remove it and make a smaller one? Does it matter?
<jriachi> hello
<BluesKaj> not neeeded if you have 2gigs of memory
<Arwen> bertholdiz, hint: your swap should *never* be less than your physical RAM
<Arwen> BluesKaj, oh... lol, then yeah
<sfire> Arwen: never?
<Arwen> sfire, never.
<sfire> oops... I broke that rule
<bertholdiz> I have 2gb ram
<sfire> even with 2 GB?
<Arwen> yes.
<sfire> I set it at 768 mb :(
<Arwen> because of suspend-to-disk
<sfire> so thats why that doesn't work :(
<Arwen> and because swap is used to cache cruft that hangs around in RAM
<Dragnslcr> Of course, if you have 500 GB of disks, a couple GB for swap doesn't matter much anyway
<Arwen> ^^ - but a 500 GB disk isn't too reliable anyway
<sfire> so hot out I can't stand it
<sfire> my laptop is getting so hot I can't touch it
<jriachi> what is the difference between adept and synaptic?
<bertholdiz> jriachi: QT or GTK
<BluesKaj> north ontario is nice this time of yr , sfire
<Dragnslcr> Interface would be about it, I would guess
<sfire> jriachi: one has more letters
<BluesKaj> synaptic can fix broken pkges , adept can't
<sfire> really ??? :o
<BluesKaj> yes
* sfire installs synaptic
<jriachi> whould it be wise to use synaptic in kubuntu?
<bertholdiz> jriachi: sure
<Arwen> jriachi, yes
<Arwen> because synaptic > adept
<xerosis> Jisao: adept and apt-get/aptitude is more than fine
<Mr_Pan> do u know a list of .PAC file for automatic proxy configuration  ?
<sfire> thats what I've been using
<sfire> but there are several things I can't install due to broken packages
<xerosis> sfire: aptitude usually sorts out breakages for me
<jriachi> i am coming from debian, so i still used to apt-get... but i am trying to do things in the "kubuntu way"
<jriachi> :)
<GrueTamer> apt get is ok, theres this apt get removeall thing that evens out apt get and aptitude
<GrueTamer> besides, there is no "kubuntu way"
<Arwen> apt-get is the best way to do things :-)
<GrueTamer> compile from source!
<Arwen> I just call synaptic to search for packages :-\
<Arwen> GrueTamer, "apt-get source -b package" :-0
<Kartibok> Have a great system with Kubuntu......all is fine and dandy but if I leave it for a few hours it just freezes and I need to reboot. Does anyone have any ideas? or are there logs I can view?
<BluesKaj> aptitude is great too, but it has no GUI
<Kartibok> Oops Hi all!
<Arwen> Kartibok, syslog, kern.log, and Xorg.0.log
<GrueTamer> aptitude yay
<sfire> Kartibok: possibly just going to "sleep"
<sfire> Kartibok: have you tried the power button to "wake it up"
<Arwen> aptitude is confuzzling..
<Kartibok> Arwen: I'm assuming that they should give some good pointers?
<Kartibok> sfire:
<Arwen> Kartibok, yeah. Of course, a lot of the time, the cause of lockups isn't logged.
<Kartibok> sfire: No, just tried usingthe keys...as the mouse is fine......
<jriachi> argh, synaptic is not using my "gtk-qk" style :S
<Kartibok> Also can't kill get to kill any processses as I can't get up the apps
<xerosis> jriachi: it's cos it's a root app
<Arwen> jriachi, yeah, you need to set the qt style as root
<BluesKaj> most pplthe default setup is to turn the power off a certain period of time , and you have to configure that in sys/settings/monitor-display/power savings
<jriachi> xerosis: yeah, that makes sense
<Kartibok> All - Many thanks lots of good ideas cheers
<jriachi> fixed style,  (domino style p0wa!!1one)
<Daisuke_Ido> \o/  finally got an sata cable, got the new hard drive in
<sfire> they seriously need to re-consider the price on those sata cables
<Daisuke_Ido> err
<Daisuke_Ido> why?
<sfire> too darn expensive
<Daisuke_Ido> i got a molex to sata power adapter and an sata cable for $5
<Daisuke_Ido> local pc store
<sfire> well thats not too bad
<Daisuke_Ido> some of the cables are expensive though :\
<sfire> get the drive to work?
<Daisuke_Ido> but this suits me just fine.  now i get the joy of moving mount points around
<Daisuke_Ido> oh yeah, effortlessly
<BluesKaj> jriachi, ya wany gnome go to #ubuntu...this is kubuntu (KDE)
<jriachi> BluesKaj: :S ?
<Daisuke_Ido> new drive's going to become the new media storage drive, old media storage is going to become music storage, and the old music drive is going to become extra "whatever" space
<Daisuke_Ido> unmount them all and do some shuffling :D
<Billiard> hey what am i supposed to choose at grub generic or 386?
<BluesKaj> 386
<sfire> my largest drive is always the /home/ mount point
<sfire> I put everything in /home/ for easy backup
<main_> Someone can tell why in Firefox I can't see PDF printer?
<Billiard> BluesKaj ive been using generic, what would that make it do?
<jriachi> main_ i think that pdf printer is a kde-applicaation feature only
<BluesKaj> dunno Billiard , depends on what you have installed, maybe nothing on a new install
<jriachi> but with "print to file", you can print to Postscript, which is more or less similar
<Billiard> BluesKaj, so if ive been installing programs with generic are they gonna be messed up if i use 386?
<BluesKaj> no
<dcosmin> dcosmin22 ce faci?
<dcosmin22> Is the EIGHTIES when they had ART DECO and GERALD McBOING-BOING lunch boxes??
<main_> Thank's jriachi. But in the last version I have cups (with all printers) working in all applications.
<BluesKaj> dcosmin22, give up on thatr , it's off topic and no one cares :)
<dcosmin22> I am a traffic light, and Alan Ginsberg kidnapped my laundry in 1927!
<jriachi> main_ no idea, then, sorry
<dcosmin> dcosmin Go Away
<dcosmin22> Is it FUN to be a MIDGET?
<BluesKaj> !ops | dcosmin
<ubotu> dcosmin: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<bertholdiz> bloody dagnabit. This must stop... why the heck does the hdd grinds so..
<dcosmin22> I have a VISION!  It's a RANCID double-FISHWICH on an ENRICHED BUN!!
<BluesKaj> bertholdiz, was it grinding in windoze ?
<bertholdiz> BluesKaj: nope
<bertholdiz> BluesKaj: an not in BeOS either
<nalioth> dcosmin22: offtopicness should be taken care of in #kubuntu-offtopic
<dcosmin22> This PIZZA symbolizes my COMPLETE EMOTIONAL RECOVERY!!
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@campus.uvt.ro]  by nalioth
<Daisuke_Ido> that was perhaps the strangest thing ever to grace these halls
<sfire> nah
<BluesKaj> bertholdiz, doesn't sound like a healthy HDD :(
<bertholdiz> BluesKaj: how comes it works soo good in BeOS then?
<sfire> not reading the same sector
<bertholdiz> sfire: aah
<nbcb> i've a workable windows in harddisk 1, and i remove the harddisk and installed kubuntu on harddisk 2
<DexterF> Daisuke_Ido: sounds like a bot to me
<BluesKaj> dunno , never used BeOS
<nbcb> now plug harddisk 2 as master, how do i configure grub to boot windows on harddisk 1?
<nbcb> is it possible?
<BluesKaj> put BeOS on partition and see if the HDD grinds then
<DexterF> why does kubuntu never automount my nfs mounts from fstab?
<nbcb> anyone knows?
<jriachi> where was the option "allow to resize maximized windows?"
<sfire> nbcb: man grub
<nbcb> wtf?
<stevec_> wtf??
<nbcb> that's a stupid answer back
<jriachi> (found it: under "moving" in window behaviour)
<Mr_Pan> i need a list of anonymous proxy.  can u help me ?
<sfire> nbcb: you need to modify the grub configuration file then run the grub application to update it
<sercik> Hi!
<Arwen> Mr_Pan, nope
<sercik> i'm sorry to all ubuntu people, because i have installed and used SUSE linux
<Arwen> Mr_Pan, the only truly anonymous proxy is tor (http://tor.eff.org)
<bertholdiz> sercik: nothing to be sad about
<sercik> i will not use it anymore... i promise!
<bertholdiz> sercik:  suse is nice too
<sercik> oh yes!
<Arwen> sercik, lol........... we don't advocate any one linux over another
* Arwen uses Microsoft Windows!
* Arwen ducks
<sercik> Arwen i know but i can assure that i'm sorry
* sfire throws brick
<bertholdiz> sercik:  bad experience?
<sercik> becuase on the first impressions it seems very good but then............
<sercik> it ssems more windows than linux
<sercik> only graphic interface!
<sercik> bleah!
<bertholdiz> sercik:  the major chink in suses armor ir that lack of package management.
<sercik> package management is horrible... i have upgraded and it takes one minute to solve dependencies
<BluesKaj> bertholdiz, no kidding... YAST sucks
<sercik> and then the upgrade process is not visible
<sercik> it seems windows
<bertholdiz> i think im going to install macosx now
<sercik> you can see only an advanced bar
<bertholdiz> hehe
<sercik> macosx on intel?
<bertholdiz> sercik: nope
<bertholdiz> ppc
<sercik> ah!
<sercik> because i have tried on intel
<sercik> but don't have drivers..
<sfire> only works good on a few machines (so I've heard)
<bertholdiz> too bad, though if it hadnt been for the stupid grinding i would have been satisified with linux.
<sercik> without any doubt macosx is a good operating system but linux is bet
<sfire> bertholdiz: you need to look into the grinding
<sercik> best
<sfire> if you care about your data that is
<sfire> I can tell you it didn't grind for me when I had a NTFS drive mounted
<BluesKaj> bertholdiz, there's gotta be something wrong with the HDD
<sercik> and then i have asked for little help on suse irc and they have told me i'm stupid and i need to use ubuntu :(
<bertholdiz> BluesKaj:  i think there is something wrong with the swapping
<GrueTamer> sercik: those guys are dumb
<bertholdiz> it only grinds when ram gets full
<sfire> bertholdiz: then that would be your smaller drive
<sfire> not the NTFS one
<jriachi> I have an idea for a bug-fixing contest, for the 7.10... the participants record a 30secs video (with istanbul, recordmydesktop, webcam in front of screen...) tring to show their 'favorite' bugs. then there is a votation. the winning video(s) gets their bugs fixed with high priority and win a t-shirt.
<sercik> we ubuntu users make a promise to don't use SUSE
<sercik> i promise and you?
<bertholdiz> yes
<sercik> any other?
<GrueTamer> id make that promise, but im hardly an ubuntu user, its just my backup/stable OS that i run
<GrueTamer> if im gonna break things, i need something thatll work :)
<BluesKaj> bertholdiz, then don't do the auto partition , do it manually and make yer  swap the same size as the memory
<bertholdiz> BluesKaj: good advice.
<amin81> hello everyone
* GrueTamer promises not to use suse anyway :P
<bertholdiz> btw is it possible to run linux with a swapfile instead of a partition?
<optix> Does anyone know of any good WiFi apps for Kubuntu that allow selection from available networks, rather than manually inputting the SSID?
<llutz> bertholdiz: sure it is
<amin81> I cannot connect to the internet using kubuntu, anyone knows why?
<sercik> someone of you that know me a little: do you think i'm a bad guy?
<optix> much like the Wireless Network in Winblowz.
<sfire> optix: yes... knetworkmanager
<sercik> thaat i break balls and other?
<GrueTamer> lol, windblowz
<GrueTamer> winblowz*
<optix> sfire, it doesn't want to do that though
<optix> it will only accept the inputted SSID.
<amin81> sfire: did you see where the phin guy went?
<sercik> because on suse hi think that i'm not a good people he have told me many bad words stupid idiot and some son of a bitch have also told about my mother and my sister
<sfire> amin81: he had to go... it was getting too hot
<amin81> sfire: hmm
<rraajj> optix: wlassistant
<sfire> amin81: basically he was just going to tell you how to configure your network connection with a static IP
<amin81> sfire: ok, thanx
<amin81> sfire: yeah, I was back after ten minutes but he had already left
<sercik> sudo ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.1
<sercik> or any other ip you want
<bertholdiz> tine for a reboot
<rraajj> optix: Though I haven't made it work using wpa_supplicant, though. It can detect WPA-enabled networks, but can't make it connect to them.
<rraajj> Woops, double "though". I must be really sleepy by now.
<sfire> amin81: copy all info except your IP address from windows... then pick a IP address that is unique on your network (you can try adding just 1 to your windows IP
<sfire> amin81: all the other info.. DNS... Gateway, Etc should all be the same as in windows
<amin81> ok, thanx
<optix> rraajj, maybe you can help me in that department as well (WPA)
<amin81> sfire: i will have to disconnect again, brb
<sercik> amin81you can add info to /etc/networks/interfaces manually os use network configuration
<rraajj> optix: What seems to be the problem?
<optix> I can't seem to get my WiFi to logon to a WPA network
<optix> I've had to turn off encryption in order to get it to connect
<sfire> optix I may know why
<optix> since there's also a Mac in the house that can't use WEP
<sfire> I have to tell it the WEP key is hex to connect
<pyrotix> how do I find what version of Kubuntu I'm running?
<sfire> if I use any other option it won't accept the WEP
<optix> hmm - so how do I find out/make the hex password?
<sfire> pyrotix: uname -a
<rraajj> optix: Hmm, where do you configure your network connection?
<optix> I used KWifiManager
<pyrotix> sfire: isn't that kernel ver?
<sfire> optix: it could already be hex... is your WEP key only 0-9 A-F ?
<optix> sfire, yes
<optix> it's a rather simple password - actually.
<sfire> then its a hex wep key
<sfire> for some reason it made a difference on mine
<optix> so no different then a usual pass?/
<sfire> I spent hours trying to get it to connect
<sfire> on mine I had to tell knetworkmanager that it was a hex key in a drop down box
<stevec_> how do you create deb packages, I want kovpn but it isn't available so thought I might create a packge for it
<frojnd> This user is not reachable at the moment. Please make sure you are connected and using a protocol that supports offline sending, or wait until this user comes online.  HOW CAN I make this work than when I click someone when I am invisible (in kopete - msn protocol) I can chat with him/her/it ??
<sfire> stevec_: I don't think there is a simple one line response to that... I've seen instructions online though
<sfire> optix: try using knetworkmanager and if it can't find the router try typing in the SSID and the put in the WEP key as hex and see if it works
<sfire> you could have your router setup to not broadcast the SSID?
<rraajj> optix: Hmm, let's see... I used to get my card to connect to a WPA-enabled network using wpa_supplicant back in Mepis, but I had to downgrade it to WEP for my DS.
<Arwen> !packaging | stevec_
<ubotu> stevec_: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<rraajj> I think Ubuntu (gnome) has default support for WPA using it's standard wireless network manager.
<rraajj> I'm not really sure about it when it comes to Feisty.
<amin81> sfire: i forgot to tell you
<amin81> sfire: when I do ping -c 3 www.google.com | grep transmitted
<rraajj> optix: Try installing wpasupplicant first.
* rraajj tries to do the same.
<amin81> sfire: 3 packages are delivered with a 0% loss
<rraajj> Hmm, I think it is already installed in the default installation.
<sfire> amin81: then its working
<sfire> amin81: congrats
<amin81> sfire: but i cannot get online
<amin81> sfire: I havnt tried to installing the static yet
<sfire> amin81: if you get 0% loss then its working fine
<amin81> sfire: yes but when I do ping www.google.com
<amin81> sfire: then it does not work
<sfire> what does the last line say when you stop it
<sfire> 'ctrl + c'
<llutz> amin81: try: ping 209.85.135.147
<rraajj> optix: Try installing wlassistant. I heard from KDE-apps that it has WPA support now.
<rraajj> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=21832&forumpage=18&PHPSESSID=f09c9d5686697f6afa2af68525730353
<amin81> llutz: ok
<amin81> brb
<phpcode> my gcc goes not work. it is installed. help?
<rraajj> phpcode: What do you mean it doesn't work?
<Minataku> You probably have only GCC and not build-essential
<Minataku> Or whatever the heck it's called
<Arwen> yeah, build-essential
<Minataku> Thx, Arwen X3
<Arwen> also, you'll probably need the dev headers if whatever you're compiling has dependencies
<phpcode> rraajj: i tryed to install eggdrop and i got this error: checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no ...
<Minataku> O.o
<amin81> llutz: 0% packet loss
<Arwen> phpcode, link to eggdrop? I'll take a look at it
<sylvestre> hi all
<amin81> llutz: what does it mean?
<sylvestre> gow are you?
<amin81> hi sylvestre
<sylvestre> *how are you
<amin81> not bad, how are you?
<rraajj> phpcode: You could try following their (Minataku and Arwen) advice, install build-essential.
<amin81> llutz: still there?
<llutz> amin81: so you've got reply on ping? means you need to setup your dns
<phpcode> Arwen: ftp.eggheads.org/pub/eggdrop/source/1.6/eggdrop1.6.18.tar.bz2
<amin81> lluts: ok
<sylvestre> fine thanks you
<stevec_> Arwen: thanks for the links!
<Arwen> phpcode, I can't connect to server....
<Sanne> phpcode: eggdrop is available as an ubuntu package, btw
<phpcode> Arwen: www.egghelp.org/files.htm
<Arwen> phpcode, what Sanne said, you can "apt-get install eggdrop"
<phpcode> Sanne: i know, but i want to have it installed on my Desktop :-P
<Arwen> .......
<Arwen> so "apt-get install eggdrop"
<Sanne> phpcode: ok, just thought I'd mention it :)
<Arwen> if you want to build your own eggdrop, you need the "cdbs", "tcl8.4-dev", "zlib1g-dev", and "build-essential" packages
<phpcode> rraajj, Arwen, Sanne: thanks for the help.  i dont know what i did but it solved the problem :-)
<Arwen> lol
<Sanne> phpcode: you're welcome :)
<rraajj> phpcode: Lol! Linux has "automagical" powers! :))
<Sanne> hahaha
<rraajj> (I really forgot where I got that word from...)
<phpcode> hehe.. :-P
<amin81> llutz: back!
<amin81> llutz: it didnt work out :(
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi, kubuntu is sooo niced and polished
<amin81> llutz: r u there?
<llutz> amin81: yep
<amin81> does anyone know rysiek in here?
<amin81> llutz: i'll have to figure out what to do. thanks for your help anyway!
<llutz> amin81: do you use dhcp or static ips?
<amin81> llutz: dhcp
<amin81> llutz: i will explain everything from the beginning for you
<llutz> amin81: so dns should be set right automatically...
<amin81> llutz: yes, but it doesnt...it does under windows but not under linux
<amin81> llutz: when I installed linux on my new computer (3 weeks back) i had the same problem
<amin81> llutz: i had to add a script in interfaces (which rysiek helped me out with)
<weedar> is there a simple way to test my webcam? I'm not sure if the driver is installed or not
<amin81> llutz: now the internet provider has changed the router that provides the building i live in with internet
<amin81> llutz: so all the numbers have changed
<rraajj> weedar: Install camorama. :)
<amin81> llutz: i tried to replace the old numbers in the script with the new numbers but it still isnt working
<rraajj> (not sure if that's counted as "simple", though)
<amin81> llutz: i also deleted the script and tried to install the numbers manually with no success
<amin81> llutz: and now I am here
<llutz> amin81: what numbers? if dhcp is used, all addresses should be given by the server
<amin81> the broadcast number, the undernet mask, the default gateway and the inet address
<llutz> amin81: what is your network-device (ethX, wlanX)?
<amin81> llutz: eth0
<amin81> llutz: let me show you the script
<llutz> amin81: try in a console "sudo dhclient eth0"
<amin81> llutz: i tried it
<amin81> llutz: what do you need to know from it?
<llutz> amin81: can you paste the script to pastebin, plz
<llutz> !paste|amin81
<ubotu> amin81: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<amin81> llutz: yes
<Ace2016> Hi all
<weedar> rraajj: thanks for the tip ;)
<llutz> amin81: the dhclient-command hasn't any effect?
<NickPresta> weedar, check this link out: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete%20Webcam%20Support&comzone=show
<Ace2016> i made this howto on how to run seamless rdp to windows xp using virtualbox
<Ace2016> http://ace2016.65gb.com/index.html   check it out
<amin81> llutz: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25004/
<stevec_> Ace2016: that naff
<amin81> llutz: yes, it does
<amin81> it says something with dhcpdiscover
<rraajj> weedar: No problem. :)
<amin81> llutz: dhcpdiscover on eth0 something
<anthony_> Hi, I am trying to run add/remove but its telling me another process is using adept.. but i am doing this soon after startup so there shouldnt be any other programs..
<weedar> NickPresta: I assumed Kopete needed me to start a chat with someone who had a cam to work
<llutz> amin81: seems that the default-route (gateway) isn't set right when doing a dhcp-request (that's what the script fixes)
<llutz> amin81: the dhcp-server seems to be crappy...
<jhutchins_lt> !aptfix | anthony_
<ubotu> anthony_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<amin81> llutz: hmm, ok
<amin81> llutz: what should I do then?
<anthony_> 10q ubotu
<anthony_> oops 10q jhutchins_Lt
<llutz> amin81: hm, try using static ips
<amin81> llutz:i just did, it is still not working
<llutz> amin81: whats the addressrange of your local network?
<llutz> amin81: whats the ip of the dhcp-server?
<amin81> llutz: hmm, have no clue...
<anthony_> 10x working now
<amin81> llutz: dhcp-server has 10.11.0.254
<BluesKaj> shouldn'the pc behind the router have a default staic IP , it's just dynamic on the internet side ?
<amin81> range is probably 200-250...i am guessing
<BluesKaj> static IP
<llutz> BluesKaj: dhcp is usefull in localnets too
<llutz> if it works...
<BluesKaj> yeah , but I'm just thinking of a home network setup
<llutz> amin81: so thats the address of the new router?
<anthony_> another thing.. the backup text files show in the desktop.. is there a way to hide all the backup stuff ?
<amin81> llutz: yes, the old one had 192.168.0.1 or something
<llutz> amin81: mom
<amin81> llutz: haha, what??
<llutz> amin81: sry, mom=german abreviation for "wait a moment" ;)
<amin81> llutz: oh, :D
<llutz> amin81: try to change the script this way: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25007/
<amin81> llutz: ok
<amin81> llutz: that is exactly what i did before
<ardchoille> How do I restart my sound?
<llutz> amin81: and no success?
<amin81> llutz: without any success...that is why I am here
<llutz> amin81: hmmm
<optix> rraajj, I got it to work with knetmanager :)
<optix> rraajj, there's only one problem
<amin81> llutz: yes, hehe
* optix is now at WPA :)
<rraajj> optix: w00t! That's good. :)
<sebastianhooker_> hey i have a question
<optix> rraajj, one issue though - my wifi is dropping packets.
<rraajj> But... Isn't knetworkmanager a bit hard to use? (I mean, if you frequently change networks, anyway)
<optix> rraajj, not at all
<sebastianhooker_> how do I log onto my ubuntu shared folders from a windows computer? what is the username and password i need, my regular one won't work
<optix> just a dropdown menu :)
<llutz> amin81: maybe you can try this, just 3 commands to test: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25009/
<rraajj> optix: Oh, okay. :)
<rraajj> optix: What card are you using?
<optix> it's an integrated Broadcom
<amin81> llutz: the funny thing is, when I ping -c 3 www.google.com then 0% package loss
<optix> came with my Dell.
<llutz> amin81: that means, your network works
<llutz> amin81: and dns too
<rraajj> Ah, the dreaded Broadcom chipsets.
<optix> rraajj, yep.
<DexterF> how to I make 7.04 mount nfs at boot time? entries in fstab are fine
<rraajj> optix: What did you do to make it work? I used ndiswrapper on mine.
<optix> rraajj, I had it working perfectly earlier
<optix> just with no encryption.
<amin81> llutz: hmm
<optix> rraajj, there's a broadcom driver on the ubuntu forums
<optix> somewhere.
<timd> can anyone help me be able to watch DVD's...and i did !dvd already
<rraajj> optix: Hmm. I'm not sure, it's probably with Feisty's build of wpasupplicant. You said you had it working perfectly without encryption, right?
<llutz> amin81: can you open www.linux.com in firefox/konqueror
<amin81> no, I cannot open any sites
<rraajj> timd: Try Kaffeine or VLC, works great.
<amin81> llutz: let i'll be right back
<llutz> amin81: that#s real odd
<amin81> yes
<optix> rraajj, yeah - what happens is that there's major latency between the wifi card and router and subsequently beyond
<amin81> llutz: let me try, i will be back in 5 mins
<timd> i tried and get errors
<timd> rraajj: i tried and get errors
<optix> i.e. on my stock Intel Mac
<optix> I can ping domain x
<optix> at ~ 50ms
<optix> whereas Kubuntu pings it at ~ 150
<optix> and ifconfig is showing dropped packets
<NickPresta> timd, what sems to be your problem? Have you followed: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability (forget totem-xine and do gstreamer0.8-dvd)
<timd> is that the same as
<rraajj> optix: Sorry, I can't help any further... I haven't used WPA since I bought myself a DS Lite. :P
<timd> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<timd> oh ok i'll try that Nick
<magicmike> I extracted a folder onto my desktop. I am in terminal and it lists my starting directory as magicmike@magicmike-desktop:~$ How do I navigate to my desktop folder which is named my files?
<rraajj> optix: But it's good you got your card working under a WPA-enabled network, at least.
<optix> rraajj, yeah :)
<optix> question is - will my Mac laptop work now? ;)
<llutz> magicmike: cd ~/Desktop/myfiles
<rraajj> Why? Macs can't handle WPA?
<optix> rraajj, no - I don't think it'll take kindly to the netconfig change.
<NickPresta> magicmike, http://www.ss64.com/bash/ You're looking for things like cd, ls, mv, cp and such for simple tasks.
<optix> so might have to reconfig that too.
<stevec_> magicmike: google is your friend, use it
<timd> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<stevec_> timd: that won;t take long then
<rraajj> optix: Doesn't it have one of those AirPort config thingys?
<rraajj> <-- hardly has any experience with Macs. :P
<optix> rraajj, yes - it does, just means I need to go reconfigure it is all
<optix> :)
<rraajj> optix: Oh, okay. :)
<timd> how do i get the OB thing?
<timd> sorry i just installed kubuntu yesterday so getting used to it
<optix> but question is - why am I dropping all these packets? :(
<NickPresta> timd: You might want to try the Add/Remove Programs application and search for DVD.
<magicmike> That command gives me "No such file or directory". As far as google ing it, I have been on many different begginner sites and haven't grasped it. I thought if I came in here someone could simplify the matter. But excuse me if I'm too dumb to figure it out.
<magicmike> Thanks NickPresta.
<sfire> magicmike: what are you trying to do?
<timd> NickPresta: I have 4 different DVD players and they all won't let me play a DVD...it has to be packages or lib i'm missing, but don't know which one
<amin81> llutz: hey
<amin81> llutz: ok, this is what i did
<firdaus> my pc cannot access java site.. wut should i do??
<magicmike> Trying to learn how to navigate directories. I had to download flash player and save it to a directory. Now I want to navigate to it to install.
<NickPresta> magicmike, in your home directory (~), do `ls`. That will bring up a listing of the directory. Then, figure out the name of the folder and type `cd NAME`
<sfire> magicmike: you want to use the 'cd' command
<amin81> llutz: i changed the network settings to automatic
<amin81> llutz: then I wrote ping www.google.com in konsole
<timd> The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<optix> hmm - anyone have any suggestions for seeing where/why I'm dropping all of these packets?
<amin81> 0% package loss
<sfire> magicmike: example 'cd /home/yourname/'
<firdaus> my pc cannot access java site.. wut should i do??
<firdaus> somebody help me
<sfire> magicmike: then type 'ls'
<amin81> llutz: 0% package loss. So I opened firefox and wrote www.hotmail.com
<amin81> llutz: it says: connecting to www.hotmail.com but it just keeps on thinking
<magicmike> Is that minus the '
<timd> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<timd> how do i get that?
<sfire> magicmike: yes
<NickPresta> magicmike, yes, you do not include the quotes.
<amin81> llutz: then I opened konversation and tried to connect to the ubuntu server. It says: server found, connecting...
<firdaus> somebody help me
<amin81> llutz: but nothing is happening
<sfire> firdaus: install java ?
<amin81> llutz: did you get the info?
<llutz> amin81: very strange, if you hadn't said that win works i would say the router is broken.
<NickPresta> amin81, the only other thing I can suggest is using `traceroute` and finding where you get stuck...
<rraajj> optix: kwlan is nice, just tried it here.
<rraajj> I think it's a fork of wpagui for KDE.
<amin81> NickPresta: traceroute?
<sfire> amin81: did you change the configuration in your browser... are you trying to use a proxy?
<magicmike> I know how to use the ls command. I have a problem navigating from there.
<firdaus> but my pc cannot run the adept manager n add remove prog
<llutz> amin81: sudo aptitude install traceroute    and then "traceroute www.hotmail.com"
<NickPresta> amin81, yeah. Something like: traceroute google.com. it will print out the route that packets take. Perhaps they're being dropped somewhere
<amin81> sfire: the browser settings is not the problem as I cannot connect with any other program either
<amin81> ok, let me try... brb
<amin81> llutz: I wont be able to download the program though
<amin81> llutz: as the comp cannot connect
<llutz> amin81: ups, right....
<sfire> llutz: are you at a college?
<llutz> sfire: nope
<sfire> oops... amin81 are you at a college
<sfire> lol
<amin81> sfire: no
<llutz> anyone at a college? ;)) tell it sfire
<sfire> no no... it was ment for amin81 I just typed your name by mistake
<amin81> sfire: why?
<sfire> lol
<sfire> you claim you can ping google.com fine right?
<amin81> sfire: yes
<amin81> but no programs on the comp can connect
<CPrgmSwR2> OMG amarok is amazing
<optix> rraajj, I think that my packets dropping issue is related to issues upstream
<sfire> CPrgmSwR2: yes it is
<CPrgmSwR2> The visuallize thing actually appears to really respond to the music
<CPrgmSwR2> In winamp it always seemed off beat
<sfire> amin81: the only thing I can possibly think of that could cause it is if it is configured to use some kind of proxy by mistake
<jzilla> have you toy'd with the collection aspect of the program yet?
<slow-motion> hallo
<amin81> sfire: no, it is not using proxy
<amin81> sfire: let me doublecheck though
<sfire> make sure its set to connect to the internet directly
<amin81> sfire: it is set to connect directly
<Daisuke_Ido> turns out switching mountpoints is easier than i thought (with kcontrol)
<amin81> someone please help me, dont want to use winblows!
<jzilla> what's up
<jzilla> net problems?
<amin81> llutz: are oyu still on the problem or did you give up?
<DexterF> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<llutz> amin81: actually i don't have any nearly intelligent idea :(
<amin81> llutz: ok
<amin81> llutz: thanks alot for your help though
<sfire> I have a suggestion
<sfire> but its some work
<llutz> amin81: i fear i wasn't very helpfull
<sfire> seeing the guy before had you change some configuration settings manually you may want to consider re-installing (keeping your home partition) and seeing if ti works
<magicmike> Thanks guys. I still don't know how to navigate in terminal but so what.
<sfire> without knowing what he did it would be hard for me to tell you what to do ... now with a default install I could help.. but most likely it would just work
<amin81> llutz: we didnt solve the problem but you put your time and effort to it
<sfire> amin81: ^^
<amin81> sfire: how so I keep my home?
<amin81> sfire: "how DO I" I mean. :)
<sfire> depending on how you partitioned your hard drive you should have a /home/ partition
<sfire> (i do believe that is the default)
<sfire> just don't let it format it during the install
<amin81> sfire: yes, I have one /home
<sfire> but tell it to format the others
<amin81> sfire: alright
<sfire> my guess is that it'll work right out of the box
<amin81> sfire: i will try
<sfire> I think he had you change some configuration file you can't remember now and thats really causing the issue
<llutz> sfire: re-installation shouldn't be the solution of a problem but unfortunately it may help :(
<amin81> sfire: no, all I changed was the interface
<sfire> its not the optimal solution of course.. but it works when you don't know what has been done to the configuration files
<sfire> and just to return everything to stock
<llutz> amin81: one more: please paste output of "ifconfig eth0" "route -n" "cat /etc/resolv.conf" to pastebin
<amin81> everyone who helped me: thanks alot for your help!
<llutz> sfire: i see what you mean, but it "scratches my pride"
<enzo_> Hello all. Any recommendations for a PCMCIA Ethernet Card to use with Kubuntu?
<enzo_> Edgy Eft if that matters
<optix> any ideas why my wireless would be dropping packets? :(
<llutz> optix: weak link, powersaving enabled?
<enzo_> optix: Anything in the way?
<sfire> optix: type this 'iwconfig'
<optix> llutz, the router is not 2 feet
<optix> sfire, done
<sfire> optix: what is the signal and noise levels?
<optix> Signal level=-48 dBm  Noise level=-71 dBm
<sfire> did you try another channel?
<DexterF> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<optix> no - let me go change that
<optix> I just have it set on auto.
<sfire> thats generally not good
<chris__> help
<chris__> how can i comp a file
<sfire> compare?
<chris__> compil lo
<llutz> chris__: cmp file1 file2
<chris__> i just got 1 file
<enzo_> Does it matter what I choose for my laptop's Ethernet Card? (PCMCIA = PC Card)
<llutz> chris__: gcc -o outfile infile
<chris__> ok but where's the infile lol
<darksoul> ermm hi all
<jason___> hi
<darksoul> can someone pls help me on Kubuntu?
<sfire> enzo_: most everything is fairly well supported
<Daisuke_Ido> having some issues in qtparted
<Daisuke_Ido> got rid of /dev/hdb5 (deleted the partition) and committed the change
<darksoul> i am a new user and i cannot use the adept_updater
<enzo_> sfire: Is there anything in particular that I should see/read prior to purchasing for my laptop?
<darksoul> cause it needs the passwords
<darksoul> password*
<Daisuke_Ido> darksoul: use your apssword
<Daisuke_Ido> password*
<darksoul> Daisuke i did
<darksoul> it is not accepted :S
<sfire> enzo_: see PM
<Daisuke_Ido> is there another user on that machine?
<darksoul> nope
<darksoul> i just installed them
<Daisuke_Ido> are you sure you typed your password correctly
<enzo_> What PM?
<NickPresta> darksoul, the password should be the password you use to login and such. If it isn't accepted, you more-than-likely typed it wrong.
<enzo_> sfire: What PM?
<Daisuke_Ido> because adept (And all programs that require root access) use your password as default, not a root password
<darksoul> brb changed my password
<darksoul> reloging
<NickPresta> enzo_, I believe PM stands for private message/whisper.
<Daisuke_Ido> anyway...  i can't make any changes to that drive now, and i can't figure out why...
<enzo_> NickPresta: I meant "What PM? I didn't receive one"
<NickPresta> enzo_, oh sorry. I misread your question. It's very early :P
<darksoul> ok it worked now
<sfire> hmm... must be I can't send PMs for some reason
<enzo_> NickPresta: It's ok. I deal with online chats at work... I know about misunderstandings
<Daisuke_Ido> sfire: register your nick
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Tm_T> long time no abc
<Daisuke_Ido> hey Tm_T
<yurimxpxman> what can I use to convert mpeg2 to ogg theora?
<Daisuke_Ido> make my parted work :P
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: use axe, large one
<Tm_T> that make them parted
<Daisuke_Ido> qtparted, that is
<sivaji> Daisuke_Ido all the menus and buttons remain inactive in  my qtparted
<llutz> yurimxpxman: vls, transcode, ffmpeg2theora
<Daisuke_Ido> to summarize: deleted 10gb partition.  committed changes.  cannot make any more changes to the drive.  don't know why.
<chris__> maybe someone can help me burning cdi image files
<Daisuke_Ido> swap space is on that drive
<Daisuke_Ido> chris__: you can't, directly
<Daisuke_Ido> acetoneiso
<yurimxpxman> llutz: ffmpeg2theora is great! Thanks :-)
* FSHero is good
<jriachi> I have made a icon for my music folder... :) http://nethen.org/misc/kde_bluefolder_music.png
<timd> can anyone in here watch a DVD on their comp?
<DemonSamurai> ermm anyone available atm? still need some help with things
<FSHero> oops, sorry for typing garbage.
<jhutchins> Does the k3b on the live CD not burn DVD's for some reason?
<xerosis> DemonSamurai: what's up?
<chris__> i downloaded acetone iso but all i got is a deb file
<chris__> what to do ith it?
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, use GParted , it's much better than qtparted...very  stable live cd
<NickPresta> jhutchins, I've burnt many DVDs with K3B. What seems to be your problem?
<BluesKaj> chris__, right click on the deb file and choose actions , there you will see the install option
<xerosis> timd: I can, have you added the dvd codec?
<chris__> ok BluesKaj
<timd> nope, could you help me with that?
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: if you were a girl i'd kiss you
<Daisuke_Ido> but you're not, so you're just going to have to cope with a manly pat on the back
<jhutchins> Where'd he go?
<timd> xerosis: nope, could you help me with that?
<jhutchins> I burn DVD's all the time from a HD install, but the live CD doesn't detect the DVD drive as writable.
<chris__> and now its installed right?
<Kartibok> timd: Have a look at this page...it should set you right. Helped me watch dvds and the like...http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html
<xerosis> timd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Kartibok> xerosis: sorry for butting in
<BluesKaj> hehe chris__, and i'm ugly too :)
<xerosis> Kartibok: no problem :)
<chris__> cant install it it says it lacks some packages :(
<BluesKaj> chris__, http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=44805&forumpage=8&PHPSESSID=39b81e126c7faebe4141619dc4223dee
<chris__> sanx
<chris__> ok and now?
<chris__> how can i install this?
<chris__> make all?
<BluesKaj> chris__, right click on the deb file , choose "Kubuntu Package Menu"
<chris__> but i didnt isntall the fuseisios files!
<chris__> no matter?
<nullkuhl> guys , how to install xgl + beryl on ati in fiesty ? (if u have a link 4 a guide pls write it) cause the one on beryl site is deleted...
<snowdonkey> Hi, I want to compile a new kernel but I don't know at which step I'm supposed to enable SATA support.
<snowdonkey> I'm using the guide here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<nullkuhl> guys , how to install xgl + beryl on ati in fiesty ? (if u have a link 4 a guide pls write it) cause the one on beryl site is deleted...
<chris__> where do i extract the fuseisos files?
<epocolis> help
<epocolis> i just installed fiesty
<epocolis> i am using apt-get install
<epocolis> but the connection times out each time
<epocolis> anybody there
<xerosis> epocolis: sounds like a dodgy internet connection...
<epocolis> i connect to the internet okay otherwise
<epocolis> wget works fine
<epocolis> its just the update tools
<hd> Hi
<hd> Bye
<epocolis> apt, update-manager
<epocolis> etc
<xerosis> epocolis: what server are you getting a from? a country one or the main server?
<Admiral_Chicago> what command can i run to print which shell i am using
<llutz> Admiral_Chicago: echo $SHELL
<timd> how can I set my USB headset to be my audio source for everything
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks llutz
<epocolis> xerosis, let me check
<tafsen__> Hi
<epocolis> <xerosis> USA server
<timd> anyone?
<xerosis> epocolis: could try changing it to the main server?
<epocolis> ok
<epocolis> xerosis : will try that now
<snowdonkey> How do I enable SATA support when I'm compiling a new kernel?
<BluesKaj> timd, you mean you want all the sources to link to your headset ?
<keith> I install Kumbutu and did a update and now adept won't allow me to add/remove programs
<timd> right like my output and input all going through the USB headset
<timd> trying to watch a movie and i'm not getting any audio
<epocolis> kieth: maybe apt-manager is still running
<epocolis> check your processes
<keith> nope checked that already
<xerosis> keith: is it the database lock thing?
<xerosis> adept borks it sometimes
<keith> I yes
<xerosis> keith: i think you run 'apt-get -f install' to fix it
<xerosis> keith: but it might not be that
<chris__> noxw that i got acetoneiso, what should i do with cdi files?
<timd> maybe an easier way would be, how do i disable the onboard sound device? it seems to want to go to that instead of my headset
<sfire> keith: if the database is locked and no other copies are running you need to remove the lock file
<epocolis> xerosis: changing the source server didnt work
<keith> how do I do that
<xerosis> epocolis: :(
<epocolis>  xerosis : thats not good
<BluesKaj> timd in Kmix, make sure capture is on and make sure the source switch IEC958 playback is set to PCM
<sfire> keith: delete the lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<chris__> ???
<keith> what is the command to unlock the file
<timd> BluesKaj: you're speaking greek :)
<sfire> keith: 'rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<hvralpha> keith, run sudo dpkg --configure -a in terminal and see if iit works
<leonardo> bla
<epocolis> xerosis: i am going to post it on the ubuntu forum
<BluesKaj> Kmix is the mixer that in the little speaker in the panel
<BluesKaj> timd, Kmix is the mixer that in the little speaker in the panel
<timd> right...
<BluesKaj> timd in Kmix, make sure capture is on and make sure the source switch IEC958 playback is set to PCM
<hd> Who know a hacker chanell ???
<chris__> what is $path?
<nullkuhl> guys i have just installed xgl and made a new session for it, am in this session now, first its kinda slow , also 3d support is off : Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".direct rendering: No ... plz help
<sfire> keith: oops... the command would be 'sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock'  ... the sudo will probably be required to do it
<jzilla> im 30 seconds from formating back to a 32bit enviroment, somebody stop me
* sfire pushes jzilla
<sfire> 64bit blows
<timd> BluesKaj: that's all selected, still no audio
<BluesKaj> then in the terminal type,  "alsamixer" , unmute the source ctrls that you need by using the arrow keys to highlight the cntrls ,and the letterM to mute or unmute the source cntrls
<BluesKaj> Mute=MM , unmuted=00
<timd> sorry in what terminal?
<timd> i'm very new to linux
<timd> and kubuntu
<BluesKaj> alsamixer
<timd> where is that?
<chris__>  :fffffffffff
<chris__> help!
<BluesKaj> the Konsole , in the K-menu
<sfire> timd: goto start ----- > system ----> Konsole
<hvralpha> terminal ius under system
<chris__> how do i install somr tar gz files
<GrueTamer> chris__: you need to extract it first, and probably compile it
<chris__> compile it xhere lol
<chris__> where
<sfire> chris__: 'gzip -d filename'   then  'tar -xf filename'
<timd> still nothing :(
<timd> i unmuted everything
* Minataku yawns
<sfire> timd: does your card have a digital output?
<timd> i am trying to use a USB headset
<sfire> ahhh.. nevermind
<chris__> thats all?
<chris__> and its compiled?
<chris__> nice
<sfire> no
<jzilla> at this point, you've just unpacked it
<sfire> thats decompressed and untared
<chris__> ok
<chris__> and now?
<chris__> lol
<sfire> ./configure, make, make install    usually
<BluesKaj> well timd , try this tutorial, you can get your linux feet wet on this ...it's relatively straightforward and it should solve your problem : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dolby_Digital_Out_(AC3,_SPDIF)
<sfire> those are seperate commands.... './configure' 'make' 'sudo make install'
<llutz> try to avoid "make install", use at least checkinstall to build .debs
<DemonSamurai> anyone using wine?
<coreymon77> DemonSamurai: depends for what
<BluesKaj> for some things yes , DemonSamurai
<coreymon77> DemonSamurai: for somethings, yes
<coreymon77> DemonSamurai: why?
<chris__> ARGH
<hd> bye
<DemonSamurai> ermm i am on Kubuntu amd64 and i cannot download/install it
<coreymon77> DemonSamurai: apt?
<DJServers> yo
<coreymon77> DemonSamurai: did you try using apt?
<Dragnslcr> DemonSamurai- I think you have to add Wine's repository to your sources list
<DemonSamurai> yes
<DemonSamurai> i did
<DemonSamurai> but it sais it is not available or something
<coreymon77> DemonSamurai: you sure you used the amd64 version, not the x86 one?
<coreymon77> DemonSamurai: you have to add the repo
<DemonSamurai> kubuntu 7.4 amd64
<hvralpha> Did anybody install skype on amd64 succesfully?
<chris__> and how do i comp a dir then?
<sfire> chris__: see my above instructions
<chris__> i tried but nothing
<sfire> what did you get when you typed './configure'  ??
<sfire> errors?
<chris__> is up to date
<chris__> means its ok?
<sfire> how about after the 'make' command?
<chris__> thats this
<chris__> "cdirip is up to date"
<sfire> are you sure it didn't just install it?
<sfire> try the command for it and see if its working
<chris__> nope
<chris__> nothing
<sfire> hard to say if you didn't get errors.. have to ask someone with more skills than me
<chris__> ok
<hvralpha> bye
<ardchoille> chris__: Which app are you compiling?
<CPrgmSwR2> How do I install a .deb file through command line
<BluesKaj> ./
<llutz> CPrgmSwR2: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<chris__> cdirip
<Tm_T> sudp dpkg -i /path/package.deb
<ardchoille> CPrgmSwR2: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<coreymon77> CPrgmSwR2: are you sure you cant use apt instead
<coreymon77> CPrgmSwR2: because installing with a deb wont fix broken dependencies
<chris__> a tool to rip cdi images as linux dont seem to burn them
<sercik> Hi to all!
<BluesKaj> hi Tm_T
<BluesKaj> sercik
<Tm_T> howdy (:
<sercik> telleme BluesKaj
<sercik> which program creates cdi images?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<BluesKaj> acetoneiso
<chris__> discjuggler
<chris__> sercik ^
<sercik> non famous program
<sercik> yes chris__
<chris__> nope but its excellent to burn
<Minataku> Linux doesn't burn CDIs, you have to split them apart and burn them multisession
<Minataku> I've had to do it for Dreamcast games
<sercik> interesting!
<BluesKaj> couldn't get acetoniso to work chris__ ?
<sercik> Minataku exists a good emultor for pc?
<Minataku> sercik: Not yet
<chris__> its DC games i want to burn actually :p
<Minataku> I have a real DC
<Minataku> chris__: I figured as much
<sercik> ok
<timd> usb audio still isn't working :/
<chris__> acetoneiso cant seem to load cdi images
<BluesKaj> ok
<chris__> but its said that it could
<chris__> i juste didnt understood totally lol
<sercik> i have a big problem sith network on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> never tied those image files
<BluesKaj> tried
<Minataku> chris__: You know what
<Minataku> Take my copy
<sercik> my lan connection don't work after sone time
<Minataku> I have a static-compiled one, it seems
<BluesKaj> cdi images..what are they ?
<chris__> ??? minattaku
<chris__> your copy of
<sercik> i use kubuntu from some days but in the last days network don't work properly
<Minataku> chris__: Try this on for size >> http://s95018220.onlinehome.us/noaccess/cdirip.static
<BluesKaj> cd iso's ?
<chris__> what do i do with thids?
<Minataku> chris__: Run it
<chris__> just laucnh it?
<chris__> ok ;)
<Minataku> Yeah
<Minataku> Tell me if it works
<Minataku> It is specific to Piyoko (my system here) but it's statically linked
<Minataku> So there shouldn't be any library issues
<chris__> i just doublicliked it
<chris__> nothing
<sercik> chris__ you are using linux not windows
<chris__> lol
<sercik> execute it on a konsole
<mc__> chris__: start it from the console,so that we can see evenutal error messages
<Minataku> Yeah
<chris__> command not found
<sercik> and probavly he need to make it executale or not
<sercik> ??
<Minataku> You need "./cdirip"
<snowdonkey> Hi, how do I enable SATA support when compiling a new kernel?  I'm following "Master Kernel" directions but they don't say how: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<sercik> chris__ go in directory you have downloaded
<sercik> then do ls -l
<Minataku> And yes, you may have to "chmod o+x cdirip.static"
<chris__> yep
<sercik> to see if it is executable
<Minataku> Then "./cdirip.static"
<sercik> then if is do ./cdirip.static
<sercik> sometimes when you download a file it lost executable flag
<Minataku> It's an older version, 0.5a, current is 0.6.2
<BluesKaj> you can make most files executable in prperties
<sercik> BluesKaj we are using linux not windows :)
<sercik> the power of linux is the commandline
<Minataku> Plus it's a CLI app
* Tm_T slaps sercik 
<Minataku> No GUI to it at all
<sercik> slaps??
<Tm_T> yup
<sercik> what do you mean?
<lupul> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sercik> claps?
<chris__> nothing
<chris__> :(
<Tm_T> you don't know slap?
<BluesKaj> sercik, itworks
<sercik> no sorry
<Minataku> chris__: Any errors?
<Tm_T> sercik: sort of hitting but open hand
<chris__> chris@chris-desktop:~$ ./cdrip.static
<chris__> bash: ./cdrip.static: No such file or directory
<Minataku> cdirip
<sercik> Tm_T is not a good thing
<akaAKAaka> * does anybody know if exist an opensource program that is able to talk with slype users???
<Minataku> cdirip.static
<sercik> i understood it
<Tm_T> I'm not good
<Minataku> You spelled it wrong
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> You should be fine provided you have at least a Pentium 4
<Tm_T> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Minataku> Since that's what it's compiled for
<akaAKAaka> *sorry, SKYPE i mean, not slype :-)
<Tm_T> akaAKAaka: so no
<Minataku> If not I'll make you a 386 version
<chris__> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<chris__> my god
<sercik> but was a friendly slap i hope!
<chris__> im tired i guess
<Minataku> chris__: Heehee
<Tm_T> sercik: it was, very
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<chris__> as i used paste everything i did was wrong
<Minataku> Heh
<sercik> for example to slap someone on the back....
<Minataku> chmod o+x cdirip.static
<Minataku> ./cdirip.static
<sercik> i'm readinf mi dictionary
<Minataku> That's what you need
<chris__> it says "enter the name of the cdi image
<Minataku> chris__: DING DING DING
<Minataku> It works
<sercik> chris__ enter
<chris__> ok
<sercik> you can move the images in the same dir
<Minataku> Now, there's also a specific way to burn the discs
<sercik> so you only need do ./image,cdi
<Minataku> I forgot where I stuck those damn directions
<Minataku> sercik: It doesn't work like that
<sercik> sotty Minataku
<Minataku> He has to have the CDI in that directory then type it's name
<Minataku> When the program asks for it, that is
<sercik> i have told the same
<sercik> so he don't need to write path
<sercik> but only name of image
<Minataku> Ah
<jovans> why are the restriced modules 2.6.20-16-29 and the image 2.6.20-16-28?
<Minataku> Right, but the ./ isn't needed for the program
<Minataku> Sorry, slight misunderstanding
<sercik> no problem
<sercik> noone knows of a strange problem with network on kubuntu?
<sercik> i loose my network connection
<stevec_> tighten it
<sercik> he works at the beginning but then no me
<sercik> he works at the beginning but then no more
<Tm_T> jovans: feisty-security/main linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic 2.6.20-16.29
<Tm_T> says mine
<sercik> Tm_T you are the master of channel?
<jovans> but the restricted was not updated
<Minataku> chris__: Lemme give you a statically linked copy of 0.6.2
<chris__> alright
<chris__> :)
<Tm_T> jovans: and?
<Tm_T> sercik: what?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Tm_T> no I'm not
<sercik> you have the @
<jovans> the nvidia installer don't work because to blacklist the nv module in restricted modules don't work (/etc/default/restricted-modules-common
<Minataku> http://s95018220.onlinehome.us/noaccess/cdirip.static << Same place, same name, just replace the old file with this one
<jovans> it is not the same version as the image or the headers
<Minataku> Then test it, tell me if it still works XD
<Tm_T> sercik: no I don't have
<Minataku> chris__: This one's gonna work differently, you'll see the syntax when you test-run it with no arguments
<Minataku> As for options, no clue what options there are, I'll give you the site I got it from
<chris__> ok
<Minataku> http://cdirip.cjb.net/ << Here ya go
<Minataku> So did it work?
<akaAKAaka> which opensource program is the most used as an anternative to SKYPE ?
<chris__> lol wait a minute im gonne try to find again the commands
<chris__> upper
<chris__> lol
<stevec_> akaAKAaka: why can't you use skype?
<akaAKAaka> because is not opensource
<Minataku> chris__: No need, I'll give them to ya
<stevec_> akaAKAaka: and?
<chris__> ok
<Minataku> chmod o+x cdirip.static
<Minataku> ./cdirip.static
<chris__> it dont work anymore lol
<akaAKAaka> and i use linux in order to boicot the closed source strategy
<Minataku> The "./" is used to run programs located in the directory that you're currently in
<akaAKAaka> so :)
<Minataku> chris__: Heehee, one sec
<chris__> root@chris-desktop:/home/chris# chmod o+x cdirip.static
<Minataku> Okay, what about running it?
<Minataku> Did it say something?
<chris__> Usage: cdirip image.cdi [dest_path]  [options] 
<chris__> root@chris-desktop:/home/chris#
<akaAKAaka> does anyone know what is the most used alternative to skype?
<stevec_> akaAKAaka: don't know of any, i'd just use skypre
<stevec_> skype even
<akaAKAaka> ok, thx stevec_
<Minataku> chris__: Oh, it does work
<Minataku> Okay
<chris__> :)
<Minataku> chris__: Enjoy
<Minataku> Oh, BTW
<chris__> and now all i got to do is to do this
<Minataku> If you want to be able to run it from anywhere
<Minataku> Type "sudo cp cdirip.static /usr/bin"
<chris__> root@chris-desktop:/home/chris# cdirip SOA_CD1_ECH.cdi
<chris__> bash: cdirip: command not found
<chris__> WTF
<chris__> lol
<Minataku> You can also rename it to just cdirip if you wish
<Minataku> chris__: All you have is the binary, it's not installed
<Minataku> Here, type this
<Minataku> sudo cp cdirip.static /usr/bin/cdirip
<Minataku> THEN try that same command ;3
<Minataku> You should get a couple segments and a cuesheet
<Minataku> Like, three .iso pieces and a .cue
<chris__> Unsupported image version
<chris__> ARGH
<Minataku> >.<
<ubuntu_> hey guys.
<chris__> LOL
<ubuntu_> im in a bitta trouble
<ubuntu_> care to help?
<ubuntu_> or are you guys busy?
<chris__> if i can yes
<chris__> nope
<ubuntu_> kk
<coreymon77> guys
<chris__> my image is bad i cant do anything i guess
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: hello
<coreymon77> isnt qtparted able to resize ntfs partitions without formatting?
<Minataku> chris__: I've done all I can do, sorry XD
<ubuntu_> hi all
<chris__> yes
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: nope... the busy people are over at #ubuntu
<stevec_> new clothes mights help
<chris__> :(
<Minataku> The last version of cdirip is from 2002
<stevec_> change yer hair style anarl
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: not if its Vista's
<BluesKaj> chris__, altho i haven't worked with any ,, the new Acetoneiso2 appears to be able to merge split image files
<ubuntu_> okay, so im in teh live cd right now
<ubuntu_> my kubuntu install is wonky
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Doesn't matter, this old-ass version of cdirip can't handle newer CDI images |O
<chris__> yes i downloaded it too
<Minataku> Kinda looks like Geordi
<BluesKaj> Minataku, bummer :(
<chris__> im gonna see if it works too
<ubuntu_> in an attempt to get chinese on my computer, i followed the kde instructions at http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<ubuntu_> and now im dead
<Minataku> BluesKaj: He's got "installed" a statically-compiled cdirip from my machine here :D
<BluesKaj> !cn | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ubuntu_> no
<Minataku> The install process being a simple copy operation to /usr/bin
<ubuntu_> i know english
<Minataku> :3
<ubuntu_> i just wanted chinese input
<Minataku> Which is technically all install is
<ubuntu_> but i went to said website
<ubuntu_> and did
<ubuntu_> sudo aptitude install uim anthy scim-gtk2-immodule scim-uim scim-chinese scim-hangul scim-tables-zh
<ubuntu_> afterwards, i did a sudo aptitude remove uim anthy scim-gtk2-immodule scim-uim scim-chinese scim-hangul scim-tables-zh
<chris__> lol
<chris__> and then?
<ubuntu_> and now whenever i start kde
<ubuntu_> kate opens
<ubuntu_> with ~/.kde/Autostart/startscim
<Minataku> Easy
<BluesKaj> what file is kate opening ?
<Minataku> rm ~/.kde/Autostart/startscim
<BluesKaj> ok
<ubuntu_> hmm
<ubuntu_> rm?
<ubuntu_> whats that command
<Minataku> ReMove
<ubuntu_> okay
<ubuntu_> so the thing is, i need to mount my partition
<BluesKaj> hehe
<ubuntu_> inside the live cd
<ubuntu_> cuz konsole hates me in teh kde environment
<ubuntu_> i installed
<Minataku> Looks like whoever made the package didn't do a cleanup properly
<Minataku> ubuntu_: No need
<Minataku> Use a VT
<ubuntu_> vt?
<Minataku> When it boots into the installed system, hit Ctrl+Alt+F1
<coreymon77> everyone
<Minataku> Login there and type the command
<coreymon77> how do you resize ntfs partitions without reformatting
<ubuntu_> hm
<coreymon77> i though qtparted could do it
<Minataku> Then hit Alt+F7 then Ctrl+Alt+BkSp
<ubuntu_> will that also solve my other issues?
<ardchoille> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Minataku> ubuntu_: What other issues?
<ubuntu_> everything on teh computer is slow-like
<chris__> haha partitions
<akaAKAaka> hi to all!!!
<Minataku> It might
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: are you trying to resize a vista partiton?
<ubuntu_> if i terminate kate
<Minataku> But one problem at a time
<ubuntu_> it'll keep giving me a error windoow
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: no, xp
<Minataku> First, do that and remove that file
<ubuntu_> okay
<sito> what is the difference of kernel i386 and generic?
<Minataku> Then restart X11
<ubuntu_> reboot into kde?
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: hmmm well it can then. what makes you think it can't?
<ubuntu_> or can i do it from the live cd, seeing as how i already in it
<akaAKAaka> how to install java runtime edition in my kubuntu??? i typed "java" in adept_manager but there isn't so much.. should i add another repo???
<Minataku> ubuntu_: You can, but you have to mount the filesystem
<AFaith> hello kubuntu users :P
<ubuntu_> hmmm
<ubuntu_> okay
<ubuntu_> i'll get back to you
<Minataku> k
<ubuntu_> from inside kubuntu
<chris__> java
<chris__> is good for phones
<chris__> no for vcomputers
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: its not
<sito> what is the difference of kernel i386 and generic?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: the option is grayed out
<akaAKAaka> how to install java runtime edition in my kubuntu??? i typed "java" in adept_manager but there isn't so much.. should i add another repo???
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: are you running it as root?
<nosrednaekim> AFaith: hello.!
<coreymon77> yup
<AFaith> i've just installed open arena on my feisty box
<Minataku> chris__: That cdirip binary is probably the most optimized bin you have; It's compiled for a Pentium 4 with MMX, SSE and SSE2 with optimization level 3
<chris__> feisty box?
<Minataku> XD
<nosrednaekim> hmm.
<chris__> lol
<BluesKaj> akaAKAaka, go to youtube
<Minataku> I believe most stock *buntu bins are compiled -O0 and for a 386 :3
<AFaith> hello there nosrednaekim! i've almost forgot to say hello :P
<AFaith> hello BluesKaj! my old mate from Kubuntu channel :P
<BluesKaj> err sorry akaAKAaka java.com
<akaAKAaka> ah ok :) thanks
<akaAKAaka> and what about updates?
<akaAKAaka> should i update manually???
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Let me guess "Go to YouTube and forget you were ever here asking about Java"
<Minataku> XD
<BluesKaj> hi AFaith , I'm still here
<BluesKaj> was thinking flash Minataku
<Minataku> Heehee
<AFaith> i see ... how it's going ? everything ok ? how's your life :P ?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: nvm, fixed it
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: what was the problem?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: needed ntfsprogs
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: ok..
<BluesKaj> good on all fronts here AFaith ...how are you doing ?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: i would have thought that apt would install that along with qtparted
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: but i guess it didnt
<AFaith> i'm very glad to hear that BluesKaj! i'm not doing so well, but what a hell, i'm alive and thats the most important thing, isnt't it ? :)) and my feisty box is running, so... that compensates all other minor problems if i can name them like this
<akaAKAaka> i don't want to loose the security side of the autoupate for java.. any ideas?
<BluesKaj> akaAKAaka, this is linux ...don't think you should worry
<nullkuhl> i have beryl runnin on xgl in feisty with ati card,,, its workin so fine with the core downgrade to version 2.0 ,,, but i have no direct rendering in this session Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display "localhost:1.0". direct rendering:
<cox377> does anyone know a command that will restart all usb devices?
<ubuntu_> hey guys
<ubuntu_> this is my windoze lappy
<ubuntu_> i need to know the command to enter command line again
<akaAKAaka> ok i solved the problem
<akaAKAaka> $ sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<ubuntu_> where it asks for username and passwd
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+F1
<nullkuhl> i have beryl runnin on xgl in feisty with ati card,,, its workin so fine with the core downgrade to version 2.0 ,,, but i have no direct rendering in this session Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display "localhost:1.0". direct rendering:
<Minataku> ubuntu_: Enter the username and password of you
<Minataku> rm ~/.kde/Autostart/startscim
<aroo> I have my wifi card working perfectly with ndiswrapper, but I have to set it all up each time at boot, is there anyway to get it to work on boot?
<naeo> can someone help me with my xorg.conf? I installed kubuntu with VGA. But now i have switched to HDMI. I've set up kdm to autologin(But it does not login). I'm using the nvidia binarydriver, and the module is running.. I've run nvidia-xconfig. I also set up things with nvidia-settings(I set resolution to AUTO). Still.. nothing displayed on the TV... And its only connected with the HDMI cable..
<Minataku> Then hit Ctrl+Alt+F7 to switch back to X11 and hit Ctrl+Alt+BkSp to restart it
<naeo> http://pastebin.ca/556731
<BluesKaj> nullkuhl, this tutorial may conflict with xgl , but the modded and patched fglrx driver should run beryl http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty...but I dunno fore sure :
<ubuntu_> file does not exist...
<Scabdates> howdy
<Minataku> ubuntu_: Oi
<Minataku> What files DO exist in there?
<ubuntu_> whoops
<ubuntu_> i thought it was scimstart
<ubuntu_> its startscim
<Scabdates> Can anybody help me with my WiFi problems in Kubuntu?
<Minataku> Oi
<ubuntu_> thank god for the dir command
<Minataku> XD
<ubuntu_> now ctrl alt backspace?
<Minataku> ubuntu_: Ctrl+Alt+F7 first
<Minataku> Then login to KDE
<ubuntu_> kk
<Minataku> It _should_ be fixed now
<lupul> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<akaAKAaka> if i have access with "ssh -X" to my second pc, how can i see what's going on in its :0 DISPLAY ?
<Minataku> akaAKAaka: Doesn't work like that
<ubuntu_> the kde wallet service - kde daemon isnt responding
<Scabdates> ?
<Minataku> ubuntu_: Can you just click past that?
<ubuntu_> i need it to access wireless wep key
<Minataku> @.@
<akaAKAaka> Minataku: is it possible to do what i said ?
<ubuntu_> okay
<Minataku> akaAKAaka: Quite possibly, however I don't know how
<Scabdates> Does NDISwrapper come with Kubuntu default?
<ubuntu_> now i can see the text
<payam> Is that true that "The Lord of the Rings"has been made by Linux?
<Minataku> I think VNC can do it
<ubuntu_> but i cant type my passwd
<ubuntu_> in
<akaAKAaka> okay.. i'll read around...
<ubuntu_> the keyboard wont respond in the kwallet window
<Minataku> ubuntu_: Ugh... those input things must have goofed something up
<akaAKAaka> killall -9 kwalletmanager
<ubuntu_> hmm
<payam> Is that true that "The Lord of the Rings"has been made by Linux?
<Minataku> ubuntu_: Hang around, I'm stumped at this point
<Minataku> payam: I don't know
<Minataku> Try Google
<ubuntu_> keyboard works everywhere else
<Minataku> ubuntu_: Hrm
<Minataku> So it's NOT messed up
<Minataku> ubuntu_: Type it in and hit enter
<Minataku> Maybe it's just not echoing
<andres_> i need help with my TV card
<ubuntu_> days like this make me hate ubuntu
<ubuntu_> and wish for the days when i dual booted
<ubuntu_> but enough of that
<ubuntu_> urgh
<ubuntu_> any ideas?
<Minataku> None, sorry, can't imagine why it wouldn't work in just kwallet
<ubuntu_> ugh
<ubuntu_> HEY IT WORKS
<ubuntu_> srry for the caps
<Minataku> Cool :D
<amin81> rysiek|pl: Hey! whats up?
<ubuntu_> and now it doesnt
<ubuntu_> i entered like 5 char
<ubuntu_> of my 10 char password
<Minataku> O.o
<ubuntu_> and the KDE Crash Handler is coming up again and again
<ubuntu_> from me terminating Kate
<amin81> sc0
<Minataku> ubuntu_: Yeah, you broke something bad >.<
<frano486> ciao a tutti
<ubuntu_> damn
<ubuntu_> anything i can do to fix it?
<Minataku> I can't think of anything, stick around, though
<Minataku> I'm sure someone will come along who can
<Minataku> !it | frano486
<ubotu> frano486: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Minataku> :3
<ubuntu_> dang
<frano486> ubotu: sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Scabdates> :((
<Minataku> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
* Minataku throws ubotu out a window
<Minataku> Piece of crap
<Minataku> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Minataku> There ya, go, Scabdates
* ubuntu_ cries in misery
<myky> all: testing anyone beryl in notebook grafics card ati xpress 200 if yes plaese help me
<Scabdates> it seems like its detecting my card, but it's just not connecting to the internet, and when i try to fix the DNS, IP, and subnet info it tells me the gateway is invalid and won't let me enable it
<Minataku> ubuntu_: Just hang around, I'm sure someone can help you out
<ubuntu_> sure
<ubuntu_> im talking to someone else
<ubuntu_> also
<ubuntu_> on aim
<Minataku> Ah, cool
<rysiek|pl> amin81: oh, hey, just hacking around; how about you? :)
<Minataku> Scabdates: Set the gateway to that of the router
<Minataku> *the IP of the router
<zipper> myky: from what i know, you cannot use AIGLX on the 200 series
<Scabdates> that's what i did
<ankit> hello
<Scabdates> i just took my windows settings
<Minataku> Scabdates: Hrm
<zipper> myky: which makes everything easier
<soulrider_> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ankit> <B> i need help guys </B>
<myky> zipper: i use fglrx
<Minataku> Scabdates: DHCP on the router?
<Minataku> Or static?
<ankit> help me with nerolinux
<Scabdates> 192.168.1.1
<Scabdates> static
<BlueDevil> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<zipper> myky: as your driver, yes. But you want to use beryl right? Then AIGLX is the easiest way to go... i gave up when i found out that it cannot be used on that model. It is possible however, just more bothersome. Try asking in #ubuntu-effects for more info
<Minataku> Hm
<BlueDevil> !virtualbox!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualbox! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<BlueDevil> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Minataku> Just checking
<Scabdates> don't know what could be the problem :(
<Minataku> Scabdates: Me either
<Scabdates> :9
<Scabdates> :(
<myky> zipper: thank's very much
<gon> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<zipper> myky: np
<ankit> can anybody help me with NeroLinux
<ankit> can anybody help me with NeroLinux
<llutz> ankit: ask ahead, you paid for support
<DonMCN> Hey guys, I was in the process of uninstalling Kubuntu from my system, and I did so by going into the Windows CD, fixing the MBR (sucessfully), and then I went into Windows, and went into the Disk Manager and I deleted the 2 partitions made my Kubuntu, but now I just have a 8.5GB unallocated space thing, and I cant get it to add itself to my 1 and only partition.
<ankit> i have installed nerolinux 3 but i have entered the key wrong
<Scabdates> Minataku: No ideas?
<aroo> Is it possible to remove the Kubuntu boot splash?
<ankit> can i get .deb file of lower version
<jhutchins_lt> So howcome I can't seem to mount an NTFS partition as user readable?  Defaults to root only (I know it's supposed to be ro).
<aroo> ro is read only
<BluesKaj> DonMCN, reformat the old kubuntu partition to ntfs then you should be able to expand
<Minataku> Scabdates: Not one, sorry >.<
<DonMCN> The old kubuntu partitions are deleted
<DonMCN> and now the only thing listed in Computer Management is C: 20GB NTFS and Unallocated Space 8.54GB
<Lucious> can anyone tell me how to setup a new KDM them from inside KDE?
<BluesKaj> check the options DonMCN, it should be feasable ...I
<yknott> ankit: www.nero.com
<BluesKaj> d use GParted Live cd Partition editor
<ankit> yaaa but i want lowe version
<BluesKaj> discmanager may not be able to do it
<DonMCN> yeah I dont have a blank CD lol
<jhutchins_lt> Why would anybody run nero if they didn't have to?
<Minataku> I had never heard of that Virtualbox
<jhutchins_lt> ankit: What's wrong with k3b?
<Minataku> I'ma emerge it then mess with it
<Minataku> I'll let BluesKaj take over
<Minataku> XD
<ankit> oh wht's that
<DonMCN> can I just use the partition manager in the Kubuntu Live CD?
<ankit> i have not tried that
<nullkuhl>  i have beryl runnin on xgl in feisty with ati card,,, its workin so fine with the core downgrade to version 2.0 ,,, but i have no direct rendering in this session Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display "localhost:1.0". direct rendering: No
<sebastianhooker_> nero has the best name, nero burning rom, who wouldn't want to run something like that?
<BluesKaj> well if you must run windows jhutchins, nero's the one utiility that I've found that works
<jhutchins_lt> DonMCN: As far as I know, diskmanager won't grow a partition.  You can create a new NTFS partition and join it to the old one, but I wouldn't recommend it.  User patimage to grow the FS instead.
<ankit> where is k3b...lol
<yknott> multimedia
<ankit> ok
<ankit> thanks
<yknott> or alt+f2  then k3b
<jhutchins_lt> Nero on linux.  Shudder.
<ankit> hey guys one more thing
<blekos> anybody knows how to turn on spellcheck in kmail?
<ankit> i have installed ubuntu and i have also installed Kubuntu Kde on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> nerolinux, jhutchins_lt :)
<jhutchins_lt> The horror.
<Lucious> how do i install the applet that allows me to configure KDM and use themes?
<ankit> so i have created a DVD in ubuntu ...but that DVD cannot be played on DVD player..but the data can be seen on computer
<jhutchins_lt> !themes | Lucious
<ubotu> Lucious: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Lucious> jhutchins: that didn't work :P
<binks> jhutchins_lt: i agree nerolinux why *binks shudders too
<jhutchins_lt> ankit: The only program I've found that will build a video DVD is tovid.
<yknott> ankit: you need to complete the "dvd video" profile; not just data dvd
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, between, tovid, k9copy and K3b ...I think I have most of the media stuff covered :)
<ankit> hmm....i knew but donot know how to do thaat
<binks> ankit: what have you created it using ie tools
<jhutchins_lt> tovid is a very nice set of wrapper scripts.
<Minataku> !info file
<yknott> ankit: which program had you used? k3b just click the video dvd icon
<ubotu> file: Determines file type using "magic" numbers. In component main, is standard. Version 4.19-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 120 kB
<BluesKaj> tovid rocks!
<Minataku> Oh, dear
<binks> BluesKaj: avidimux kmediafactory k3b << the best way
<jhutchins_lt> Since it's just scripts, it's cool to run the SVN version too.
<binks> tovid is great but still the gui is pants
<pauljw> blekos: go to create a new message and under options is automatic spellcheck.
<BluesKaj> I don't use the tovid GUI
<ankit> in k3b ...there is not burn video DVD
<jhutchins_lt> I often use the gui's (there are two) to experiment, then use the command they generate to actually make the DVD.
<ankit> there is Data dvd and DVD iso
<binks> cl is ok unless you need 15 episodes on one disc it gets a little hairy
<ankit> where's video DVD i am not able to find it
<sebastianhooker_> is there a uTorrent for linux?
<yknott> ankit: which k3b do you have?
<yknott> sebastianhooker_: no but you can use it through wine
<BluesKaj> the cmnds are generated in the cli as well, jhutchins_lt
<ankit> i am newbie to linux...so bare with me guys....lol
<blekos> cant i have this as default for every msg?
<Minataku> Mmmm... soon I shall have Virtualbox, compiled specifically for my system with super optimizations MWAHAHAHAHA
<binks> ankit: file newproject
<ankit> k3b 3.5.2
<Minataku> Compiling things is a perfect excuse to take a nap
<Minataku> Y'all don't have that luxury
<Minataku> XD
<binks> the choose video dvd
<ankit> i got it...thanks binks
<binks> :)
<yknott> ;D
<Minataku> Heehee, sorry, getting bored X3
<ankit> wow this chat is helpful....i tried on yahoo rooms for help..:(
<binks> Minataku: you buildin gentoo or summat
<BluesKaj> vitualbox..what you gonna run in it?
<Minataku> binks: I use Gentoo, yeah
<binks> BluesKaj: i have looked at squeak today for kids programming its in the repos looks cool
<Minataku> BluesKaj: I'll grab some kinda PC thing outta my OS collection here
<Minataku> See if it's any better than VMWare
<Minataku> So far, I'd have to rate them like this
<BluesKaj> cool binks
<ankit> hey guys one more Q........any one have given IZo-007 exa,...oracle 9i SQL certification
<pauljw> i didn't like it as much as vmware server, Minataku.
<binks> ankit: your asking for pirate stuff are you
<Minataku> Bochs, <EMPTY SLOT>, <EMPTY SLOT>, <EMPTY SLOT>, <EMPTY SLOT>, <EMPTY SLOT>, QEMU+KQEMU, QEMU, VMWare
<Minataku> We'll see where VBox ends up
<Minataku> As is obvious, I hate Bochs
<binks> Minataku: i just hate manchester united
<Minataku> Only sports I like is motorsports
<Minataku> Minus NASCAR
<Minataku> Which is just boring
<ankit> no
<binks> f1 is soooo boring
<Minataku> Not a fan of IRL either
<Minataku> I need road courses
<nosrednaekim> hello, the titlebars of gtk windows keep disappearing while in Beryl.
<Minataku> Otherwise it's like watching golf
<nosrednaekim> but all qt windows are ok
<ankit> binks: it's certification exam
<binks> world rally is great
<Minataku> binks: He's asking for cheats
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Rally is great, yeah
<binks> well thats what i thought
<nosrednaekim> the windows go up into the right hand corner and stick there with not title bars, they do have window borders..
<binks> Minataku: i work for BMW in the uk so i get around fast cars alot
<Minataku> binks: Cool
<ankit> u guys like ubuntu or kubuntu ????????
<Minataku> I like Gentoo
<jzilla> its personal pref.
<jzilla> either gnome or kde
<binks> ankit: i like both
<ankit> yeaaa
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: then why do you hang out here ( not that I don't like you or anything... just wonderin)
<Minataku> Eh... GNOME is crap
<Billiard> hey guys when i use checkinstall it fails to install the deb and has this error...  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/crtbegin.o', which is also in package gcc-4.1
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: I like to help
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: yeah... and kubuntu users are easier to help
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: Heehee, not really
<Minataku> If it's Kubuntu-specific I really can't help all that much
<ankit> i found KDE little similar to windows
<ankit> .....lol
<Minataku> I've realized that for simple apps, I can compile them for people
<binks> just imagine the gentoo irc room 4 days between replies coz of compiling
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: lol
<Minataku> They'll be a little large because I have to do them statically, though
<zipper> binks: but think of the performance gains! At least 0.1% !
<binks> ankit: fact is windows is like kde
<sebastianhooker_> is there any links that will help me set up SMB sharing?
<Minataku> binks: Uh, I'm compiling something as we speak
<binks> zipper: looool
<ankit> oh...hahaaa
<Minataku> So that's neither funny nor accurate.
<StErGi0s> hello.My sound card was working fine but now i have no sound anyone can help?
<zipper> Minataku: not accurate, but funny none the less :)
<binks> Minataku: touchy touchy
<Minataku> No, not funny at all.
<binks> hands up who laughed
<Minataku> If you're gonna be like that you're welcome to leave this channel
<zipper> Minataku: So you define whats funny or not? Either way, it made me giggle :)
<sebastianhooker_> StErGi0s: restart your computer
<Minataku> sebastianhooker_: NO
<jzilla> i have /home on my second hd, is it possible to format to a 32bit enviroment without formating /home as well?
<Billiard> sebastianhooker_ i can help u with smb
<Minataku> That's Windows thinking
<binks> Minataku: are you french
<StErGi0s> sebastianhooker_: i dont think this is the solution
<Minataku> StErGi0s: Check that nothing has reset the mixer controls
<Minataku> binks: No
<StErGi0s> Minataku: how can i do that? sorry in new to linux :S
<Minataku> StErGi0s: I believe Kubuntu has alsamixer
<Minataku> !info alsamixer
<ubotu> Package alsamixer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<sebastianhooker_> Billiard: why do i get the invalid perameters error?
<Minataku> Ah, screw you, ya stupid bot
<Minataku> !alsamixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binks> lol
<Minataku> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Billiard> sebastianhooker_ were u messing with the smb config file?
<Minataku> Yeah, arts, that makes things work better... NOT
<nosrednaekim> StErGi0s: use kmis and turn all channels and turn up the volume on all channels
<Minataku> But follow those directions there
<Billiard> sebastianhooker_: go on private chat
<sebastianhooker_> StErGi0s: is your computer plugged in?
<Minataku> Chances are arts blew up or something stupid like that
<sebastianhooker_> Billiard: i am
<ankit> hey guys from where can i find old version s/w
<nosrednaekim> StErGi0s: sorry... kmix
<gon> !epson
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epson - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> sebastianhooker_:  Billiard you have to be registed to privately chat
<Billiard> i am
<StErGi0s> ok let me have a look
<Billiard> also registered
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm not one to take jerky jokes about my distro of choice sitting down
<sebastianhooker_> Billiard: message me first
<sebastianhooker_> Billiard: you are not getting my messages i don't think
<Minataku> If you're gonna pick on a distro, pick on Mandriva and it's pay-for-support system
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: oh man I hate that... you can't even get a madwifi package!
<Billiard> sebastianhooker_ did u do ur password or w/e
<Minataku> Imagine, you walk in here and I ask you for your credit card number
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Or your "support contract ID"
<sebastianhooker_> Billiard: how?
<Billiard> oops
<ankit> .
<binks> Minataku: it was only a jokeget over it
<amin81> rysiek|pl: are you back??
<binks> im outa here later all
<Minataku> Of course I'd ask you in French, too, since a French distro, gotta be in French, sitting at your "ordinateur" because they're too snooty to use the word "computer"
<Billiard> guys how do i type him how to indentify his password
<Minataku> Sorry >.<
<Billiard> without doing the command
<nosrednaekim> then I'd say "adeiu Mandriva"
<Minataku> I need a nap, blame that
<Minataku> XD
<yknott> Minataku: well i can see valid reasons for that
<yknott> Billiard: press ctrl+enter
<modjo> ummm
<BluesKaj> that's why mandriva is called an enterprise OS
<Billiard> /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<myky> zipper: can i ask you how was that  channel?
<Billiard> yknott ty
<jzilla> I've installed 64bit Kubuntu to /hda1 - with /home on hdb1 - I wish to reformat to a 32 bit environment. Can I do so without formating /home?
* yknott bows
<modjo> hi, i have some troubles with kaffeine and no one in the kaffeine channel seems to be alive
<yknott> jzilla: yes
<rysiek|pl> amin81: I'm here all the time, why?
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Except it's not. It's a home OS. They just make you pay for any kind of support whatsoever.
<myky> zipper: can i ask you how was that  channel?
<yknott> modjo: mix it with a healthy dose of alcohol 120%, that should be sufficient
<yknott> modjo: ;)
<BluesKaj> i still remember mandrake
<jzilla> yknott: While installing, just remount /home in the same place? That wont upset anything?
<yknott> jzilla: correct
<jzilla> thanks
<modjo> mmmm didnt work either
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Same distro, same deal
<jzilla> bbl!
<modjo> :(
<Billiard> sebastianhooker_: did u see that /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<Minataku> Mandrake was the one that started with the pay support
<modjo> i have some trobules it wont play a different region dvds even after the libdvdcss2 plugin
<ankit> Bye everybody thanks for helping me....
<Minataku> Then they changed their name
<modjo> any ideas>/
<modjo> ?
<zipper> myky: sorry, #ubuntu-effects
<modjo> it just crashes
<nosrednaekim> modjo: in order to play a different regions DVD, you have to take a plane trip there.... didn't you know that>
<BluesKaj> yeah, well i have no intentions of trying it anyway
<nosrednaekim> :-D
<Minataku> modjo: Launch it in Konsole, read the errors when it crashes
<Minataku> Either that or use a different player
<modjo> can you tell me how to launch it from console?
<Minataku> modjo: Open Konsole, type "kaffiene"
<nosrednaekim> modjo: pop up a konsole and type "kaffeine"
<yknott> modjo: alt+f2; click options/run in terminal window; command: kaffeine
<modjo> i got this
<Minataku> I like A/UX, type command, Pretzel+K, ogle commando window
<Minataku> XD
<modjo> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dragnslcr> Ogle commando window?
<Dragnslcr> I don't think I want to know
<Minataku> http://s95018220.onlinehome.us/random/auximages/Picture_10.png
<BluesKaj> he could check thr k-menu/multimedia
<Minataku> It's part of A/UX
<Minataku> modjo: That's bogus
<Minataku> Ignore it
<modjo> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Minataku> Get it to where it crashes
<modjo> i meant
<modjo> Failed to open device
<Minataku> Yeah, it's bogus, ignore it
<nosrednaekim> modjo: skip all that.. its normal
<modjo>   Major opcode:  145
<modjo> resource id?
<nosrednaekim> yeah yeah.... pastebin it..
<Minataku> modjo: Just try to use the program like you normally would
<modjo> major code? minor code?
<Minataku> Let it crash
<Minataku> THEN tell us what it says
<modjo> ok lemme do that
<Minataku> Ignore the X error crap :3
<modjo> QLayout "unnamed" added to QWidget "unnamed", which already has a layout
<Minataku> Dragnslcr: On that screencap, feel free to chop off the filename for more screenshots
<firecrotch> Hi, does anyone know of a program for printing barcodes that can include the press of the <enter> key?  KBarcode can't do this, apparently
<Minataku> And poke around all you want, too
<Minataku> That's my site, you're allowed
<Minataku> XD
<nosrednaekim> modjo: I get that too... I just gave up on kaffeine.... I use codeine now
<Minataku> Yeah, try something different
<Minataku> Kaffiene seems like a piece of crap
<modjo> nosrednaekim:when do you get that?
<nosrednaekim> modjo:get what?
<modjo> when does it crashes for you
<modjo> ?
<modjo> lemme try codeine
<modjo> does any one know a shortcut keys to open de start menu?
<BluesKaj> there's a patch built into the new kaffeine .. it's broken on feisty after the upgrade from edgy , just totally remove it and reinstall ....
* BluesKaj ducks 
<modjo> it came wit my feisty
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: already tried that... and besides, I didn't upgrade
<BluesKaj> cuz ya gotta reinstall kubuntu-desktop as well
<mauricio> hello, can anybody help me with my NVIDIA propietary drivers?
<mauricio> i got a geforce 6200 LE
<BluesKaj> uninstalling Kaffeine drags kubunru desktop with it
<nosrednaekim> mauricio: sure.... install " restricted-manager"
<mauricio> i did it, nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> mauricio: and then run "sudo resctricted-manager"
<mauricio> and it does'nt work well
<BluesKaj> well for those interested , that's how i fixed Kaffeine :)
<mauricio> i did that too nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> mauricio: and you installed the nvidia drivers from there too?
<mauricio> nosrednaekim: does'nt work
<nosrednaekim> mauricio: ah.. ok
<nosrednaekim> whats that command guys for setting up nvidia?
<modjo> ummm everybody
<zipper> mauricio: there is a great guide on the ubuntu wiki
<modjo> codeine sucks too
<modjo> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<modjo> or maybe i suck at it
<BluesKaj> anyway time to BBQ .... BBL
<mauricio> zipper: nosrednaekim, i'm trying automatix now
<modjo> afeter playing the dvd with codeine or kaffeine it crashes
<zipper> mauricio: i cannot recommend automatix
<modjo> the crash handler tellm e signal 11 SIGSEVG
<zipper> mauricio: its great when it works... but if something goes wrong, its impossible to debug/troubleshoot
<modjo> anyone can gumme any idea?
<mauricio> zipper: ubuntu wiki works for kubuntu too?
<zipper> modjo: i use VLC for all my video needs. I believe it can also handle dvd's.
<zipper> mauricio: for most subjects, yes.
<modjo> i dont think its my dvd player
<modjo> i think its somethign ith the plugins
<mauricio> zipper: then i'll try
<mauricio> now
<Noob> hello
<modjo> hello noob
<zipper> mauricio: since kubuntu and ubuntu is generally identical, apart from kubuntu using KDE and ubuntu using gnome/sawfish
<zipper> are*
<zipper> mauricio: if you have a nvidia card, its pretty easy.
<Noob> i'm having problems dual booting xp and kubuntu and need some help
<helene> Greets, everyone...
<zipper> welcome
<modjo> in which order you installed them?
<Noob> xp
<sebastianhooker_> Noob: uninstall windows
<firecrotch> welcome, helene
<Noob> kubuntu
<mauricio> zipper: for now, i did try a lot of ways, everyone fails
<Noob> same hdd  split partitions
<modjo> then i am a noob to because that should do the trick
<helene> Can someone tell me the name of the package for the default powermanagement systray applet? I'm wanting to get rid of it since I'm using kpowersave instead.
<firecrotch> Noob: Are you getting a Grub Error 21?
<sebastianhooker_> Noob: Just uninstall windows
<Noob> no the systems both install fine then when i restert kubuntu i can enter the boot loader but no xp option
<zipper> mauricio: For me... i just installed the nvidia-glx and restricted-modules packages, changed "nv" to "nvidia" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf - and it worked. I would highly recommend you take a look at the wiki first though
<Noob> i need windows for no
<antiroach> is there no longer an add/remove applications thing in kde 3.5.6 (feisty) ?
<firecrotch> sebastianhooker_: Obviously he is dual-booting for a reasom
<Noob> for now
<mauricio> zipper: ok, i will, then i tell u
<mauricio> zipper: thnks!
<Noob> mainly for my ipod and i'm still getting used to linux
<zipper> mauricio: you're welcome
<gentoofan23> helene: You mean guidance?
<llutz> Noob: paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and the file /boot/grub/menu.lst to pastebin
<modjo> does some one know whats a plf source?
<zipper> mauricio: dont feel bad if i dont respond though, should be studying right now.
<llutz> !paste|noob
<ubotu> noob: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cyco> hello
<llutz> modjo: penguin-liberation.front, medibuntu now
<modjo> tns llutz
<mauricio> zipper: the thing is, i lost all my day trying this, this is terrible, this is not good, for no one
<Noob> Usage: fdisk [-l]  [-b SSZ]  [-u]  device
<Noob> E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<Noob>   or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)
<Noob>   or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<Noob>   or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID devices)
<helene> gentoofan23: Umm... Not sure, sorry.
<llutz> Noob: to pastebin!
<gentoofan23> helene: It is the default one, so yes that is the one you probably mean
<llutz> !paste|Noob
<ubotu> Noob: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<helene> gentoofan23: Is it safe to remove that?
<Noob> sorry i didn't read the pastebin thing before i posted
<gentoofan23> Yes.
<zipper> mauricio: funny that.... i recently spend all day getting an ATI card working in windows, while i installed the nvidia drivers in linux in about 5 minutes :)
<helene> Ohh... Nevermind. I just saw it contains several other important things, so I guess not.
<zipper> mauricio: but then again, i would bet i've done it about 100 times by now, so...
<cyco> I got a gtk/gdk error with firefox, do you have that too ?
<mauricio> ok zipper, thnks, i will tell u
<helene> zipper: Were you able to get those divx deb's?
<zipper> mauricio: good luck. You havent tried anything in linux before you've been forced to do a complete re-install cus' you f*cked something up too badly :)
<zipper> helene: mike? And yeah... i was. Still not able to play the video though =/
<zipper> helene: but to be honest, i havent had time to play around with it too much
<helene> zipper: Yeah, still setting up my grandmother's comp. Heh
<helene> zipper: That's weird. You shouldn't really have to play around with it - It was automatic on my end.
<zipper> helene: but didnt you use automatix for it?
<helene> Ohh yeah
<helene> Could be you're missing one of the packages
<helene> But then, maybe not
<zipper> helene: have you set mplayer as default application or something?
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> how do you add a label toa partition
<llutz> coreymon77: ext2/3: e2label
<helene> zipper: System-wide? No, but installing mozilla-mplayer should automatically make it the default for Firefox
<coreymon77> fat32
<coreymon77> llutz: fat32 partition
<zipper> helene: hmm... since i already have that package, i should be set to go
<zipper> helene: sigh, feel like trying my luck with automatix
<llutz> coreymon77: ask in a dos/win-channel :) sry no idea
<gon> !gutenprint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gutenprint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<modjo> my kaffeine says: the source cant be read, maybe you dont have enough rghts for this
<modjo> !kaffeine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffeine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<helene> Does anyone know how to make it so Power Manager doesn't start automatically? I'm trying to make KPowersave the default power management program, or at least just have it start when I log in instead of Power Manager.
<modjo> i thought linux could do anything windows did
<helene> modjo: Who told you that?
<Panda200x> An idiot
<modjo> a linux user
<helene> Yup
<modjo> why is he an idiot?
<Panda200x> Because it can't
<helene> Because he's wrong. ;-)
<modjo> like what?
<Panda200x> Unless he used Wine and thought
<zipper> modjo: like... playing most games.
<modjo> besides games
<zipper> modjo: and do BSOD's for no reason
<helene> lol
<Panda200x> I use linux and I know linux can't do everything windows can do
<Panda200x> I never got a BSOD :D
<Panda200x> And I'm not lying :P
<StErGi0s> well kmix is on at all channels but still no sound :(
<helene> But then, Windows can't do everything Linux can either, so it goes both ways.
<zipper> Panda200x: couldnt it just be your ignorance? :)
<Panda200x> Nope
<helene> Just depends on what you value more.
<Panda200x> I just never upgrade
<Panda200x> my hardware etc
<Panda200x> unless you count vista
<helene> So no one here knows how to change the default power manager?
<modjo> i just wanted to play different region dvd....
<modjo> :(
<Panda200x> I've had a RSOD <3
<zipper> red screen... ?
<Panda200x> It's a boot error
<zipper> i usually get the always-cool kernel panicks
<modjo> all i do is whine at my irc client with a dvd
<zipper> when removing ram blocks while the pc is running and stuff like that
<Panda200x> :P
<Panda200x> I can't do anything now :/
<cyco>  I got a gtk/gdk error with firefox under feisty, do you have that too ?
<Panda200x> I hate upgrading
<modjo> can any tell me how can i open the all aplications menu with my keyboard?
<helene> modjo: Alt+F1
<modjo> yesss
<modjo> thats what i was looking for, tnx helene!
<helene> modjo: No problem
<Kartibok> modjo: or my favorite - Alt + Space
<modjo> katapult rocks but i was looking for f1 option
<Kartibok> and type in what you want
<Kartibok> ;)
<Panda200x> I never use katapult
<helene> If Katapult didn't look like shit when Beryl's running, I would be all over it
<modjo> my katapult looks good under beryl
<Panda200x> If only I could run Beryl
<Panda200x> xD
<modjo> but my beryl looks glitchy
<helene> What kind of cards do you two have?
<helene> video cards*
<Panda200x> I have a crappy intel-based one
<modjo> the "glassy windows effect" doesnt look  good
<modjo> intel based on my satellite
<helene> Panda200x: i810 ?
<Panda200x> i850 i think, I acutqally have no clue
<Panda200x> :P
<Panda200x> Any way I can find out in Konsole?
<modjo> panda i think you CAN run beryl
<Panda200x> :O
<Panda200x> I thought I couldn't
<Panda200x> xD
<Kartibok> helene: Just tried it with beryl, it looks fine.....so I must admint I always loose my superkarumba stuff
<modjo> i am, with may laptop video card
<jhutchins> Panda200x: lspci
<helene> Panda200x: Oh ok. Well, I *believe* that if it's Intel, if it's gonna work at all, it'll pretty much be OotB.
<Panda200x> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<modjo> helene: OotB?
<Panda200x> Whatever that is
<Panda200x> xD
<helene> out of the box
<timd> how can i mount my second HDD?
<helene> Panda200x: It's an 865
<modjo> just install beryl and try it out
<timd> it's a sata and kubu is on an IDE if it matters
<Panda200x> So it can or can't?
<Panda200x> :P
<modjo> try it, lets figure it out
<jzilla> man - that was sooo easy, im impressed
<Panda200x> I wish I could but Adept (Upgrading) is too busy * Stopping Bluetooth serivces...
<Panda200x> xD
<helene> Kartibok: Weird. Whenever I tried it, the background, which is supposed to be transparent, is just all jumbled lines
<helene> Panda200x: Not sure. I know for sure it doesn't work with i810's... They have a card-compatibility list somewhere on the wiki, I think.
<Panda200x> I can't access anything atm
<Panda200x> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<Panda200x>  klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.
<Panda200x> Updating xD
<nullkuhl> i have beryl runnin on xgl in feisty with ati card,,, its workin so fine with the core downgrade to version 2.0 ,,, but i have no direct rendering in this session Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display "localhost:1.0". direct rendering: No ..... PLZ HELPPPPPPPPPPP
<helene> Ohh
<adaptr> yes... Panda200x restart your session
<adaptr> it's b0rked
<Panda200x> it's still updating
<modjo> whats cgl?
<helene> nullkuhl: Xgl doesn't use direct rendering
<Kartibok> helene: Some systems must just be different. I don't know enough about it yet......but do miss my karumba, so most of the time I just have th enormal manager unless I show it off to the wife, who looks at me like I'm a geek...lol
<modjo> whats xgl?
<Panda200x>  * Stopping Bluetooth services...  < 3 minutes now
<coreymon77> guys
<Lucious> How can I make my kde taskbar look more like an OS X one ?
<coreymon77> how do i get a root terminal command to run on startup
<Panda200x> Skin it?
<Panda200x> :P
<Panda200x> sudo bash > password > save as default?
<helene> modjo: X11 is the default application that allows you to use a GUI (graphical user interface - instead of having to just type commands for everything). Since ATI doesn't support Linux very well at all, some people have to run Xgl instead of X11 to get Beryl to work
<Panda200x> nope that's not it
<Panda200x> xD
<helene> Kartibok: You lose your SuperKaramba widgets everytime you start Beryl, as in, they just disappear?
<coreymon77> Panda200x: autmounting isnt working, so i just want it to run the mount command at startup
<modjo> helene: woooooooow, so if i am alredy running beryl with a crappy intel card i DONT need xgl at al, right?
<coreymon77> the command being sudo mount /media/Storage
<helene> modjo: Correct
<modjo> *at all, right?
<coreymon77> and then my password
<Kartibok> The only one I get up all the time is the weather. The others say that they are still there but I can't see them
<Panda200x> yeah
<helene> Xgl is just for ATI, from my understanding
<modjo> :D
<Panda200x> or if you want the Konsole to be root the whole time sudo bash <3
<Panda200x> *of the session
<timd> how do i mount a second hard drive?
<llutz> coreymon77: make an entry in your /etc/fstab
<modjo> how is your hdd connected?
<fdoving> coreymon77: is it a removable device?
<coreymon77> llutz: tried that
<helene> Kartibok: You don't have the widget layer plugin enabled, right? (under the Desktop section in Beryl Settings Manager) (It's not in the official repository's version of Beryl.)
<draik> sfire: Hello
<coreymon77> fdoving: its a hard drive
<fdoving> coreymon77: built-in, not removable?
<llutz> coreymon77: what partition, what mountpoint, what filesystem?
<modjo> internal hdd?
<timd> modjo: yes
<draik> Hello everyone
<modjo> great :D. any partitions so far?
<timd> modjo: kubu is on IDE and want to mount my windows which is sata
<coreymon77> fdoving: this is a pc, all hds are removable
<draik> I just bought a Netgear 10/100Mbits Network Card for my laptop
<helene> Hah, yessss....
<draik> For some strange reason, it's not letting me go online
<fdoving> coreymon77: ok, but not usb connected, right? - you can use /etc/fstab for that.
<coreymon77> fdoving: partition sda5, mountpoint /media/Storage fs=fat32
<helene> Found the package for the default power manager. :D
<Panda200x> Draik do you have the drivers for it?
<jannick> Hello
<coreymon77> fdoving: ive tried
<modjo> but does it has a partition right now?
<coreymon77> fdoving: it doesnt work
<StErGi0s> anyone can help with soundcard problem?i got no sound but it used to work fine before
<draik> Panda200x: How do I get the drivers for it? I'm running Kubuntu Edgy Eft
<fdoving> coreymon77: ok, did you get an error message?
<timd> yes
<Panda200x> Konsole>lspci
<llutz> coreymon77: /dev/sda5 /media/Storage vfat umask=000 0 0
<draik> I have it setup as DHCP, but it's not getting an IP address
<nullkuhl> i have beryl runnin on xgl in feisty with ati card,,, its workin so fine with the core downgrade to version 2.0 ,,, but i have no direct rendering in this session Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display "localhost:1.0". direct rendering: No ..... PLZ HELPPPPPPPPPPP
<modjo> im guessing you need to isntall win fist then kubu
<Panda200x> copy over the device name
<timd> i have
<helene> nullkuhl: It's running correctly, right? You just get that error when you start it?
<coreymon77> fdoving: no, i can mount it, i just cant get it to autmount at boot
<Kartibok> helene: I can't seem to find that tick box
<StErGi0s> Panda200x:  you are talking to me?
<fdoving> coreymon77: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Panda200x> no
<timd> i had XP running on here then installed an IDE HDD and installed kubu
<StErGi0s> oh sorry
<Panda200x> :P
<amin81> rysiek|pl: Hey! Are you there?
<helene> Kartibok: If you just installed Beryl from the official repository, you don't have it. It's only in GIT
<modjo> and you cant see the win hdd in kubu or the other way around?
<Kartibok> helene: Ah...its an official one
<draik> Panda200x: Some strange reason it says "Linksys 21x4x DEC-Tulip Compatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev 11)
<timd> can't see my win hdd in kubu
<Kartibok> I believe!
<draik> Panda200x: That's what I had before
<modjo> how long have you been using kubu?
<timd> 2 days
<jzilla> can somebody remind me where the "restricted drivers" window thing is ( for installing video drivers)
<timd> :)
<modjo> ohhh
<helene> Kartibok: You *might* try unchecking "Place" (I think that's what it's called) under Window Management.
<modjo> ok open konqueror
<draik> Panda200x: Also, Linksys was USB, eth0    Netgear is PCMCIA, eth1
<llutz> coreymon77: what was your (not working) entry?
<timd> ok
<modjo> and then to storage media
<helene> Kartibok: Sometimes that plugin acts up and throws some windows off the screen when Beryl starts.
<timd> ok
<modjo> your hdd inst THERE?
<timd> nope
<draik> !mp3 > jzilla
<draik> !mp3 | jzilla
<ubotu> jzilla: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<modjo> then i dont know :(
<modjo> it SHOULD be there
<timd> lol
<timd> should...yes
<helene> jzilla: You want to install the restricted driver for your video card?
<modjo> you can boot both of them?
<jzilla> helene: yes.
<coreymon77> llutz: already changed it according to that site
<jzilla> and draik, thanks, ill need that step in a min ;o
<timd> my win one doesn't show up in the kernel loader....just 2 copies of Kubu
<Kartibok> helene: That did not work.....however I am happy to switch between as and when....but thanks for the assistance
<draik> Whoopsie, I read it as the audio Restricted Formats, not video driver
<helene> jzilla: Do "sudo apt-get install restricted-manager" from Konsole and then run "restricted-manager"
<jzilla> yep thats it ;o
<jzilla> thanks
<modjo> thats pretty weird, i think there a wiki for migrting to kubuntu regardless of what previous OS you had
<helene> Kartibok: No problem. I'm just puzzling over that. Never had a problem with SuperKaramba under Beryl
<helene> jzilla: No problem
<Kartibok> jzilla: Try this one as well - http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html
<helene> Well, I have to go finish making this laptop grandmother-accessible. Peace out, everyone.
<rysiek|pl> amin81: yes, I am, all the time. I am not reading this channel all the time, though, so if you want to get to me, yoou must ping me
<modjo> g luck helene
<helene> lol Thanks
<helene> later
<Kartibok> helene: I just think that its great that this OS is available with all these add ons for free, and with good support!
<amin81> rysiek|pl: oh, ok!
<nullkuhl>  i have beryl runnin on xgl in feisty with ati card,,, its workin so fine with the core downgrade to version 2.0 ,,, but i have no direct rendering in this session Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display "localhost:1.0". direct rendering: No
<amin81> rysiek|pl: So how are you?
<helene> Kartibok: Indeed. :-)
<Kartibok> helene: Byeeee
<draik> How do I update my lspci? It is still reading my old Linksys USB ethernet adapter, not my new Netgear PCMCIA ethernet Card
<helene> nullkuhl: ATI DOESN'T USE DIRECT RENDERING. ;-)
<modjo> well, peace im outta here
<nullkuhl> and how come on the other gnome seesion with out xgl it works :@
<nullkuhl> helene: ?
<llutz> draik: if it isn't shown in lspci, it isn't recognized at all
<Panda200x|Away> helene is gone
<draik> llutz: How do I get it to be recognized?
<Panda200x> Draik
<Blissex> draik: you cannot ''update'' the output of 'lspci'.
<draik> Panda200x: What do I do to get the drivers for what I need?
<llutz> draik: please paste output of lspci to pastebin
<Panda200x> It might be recognized, my D-Link card is recognized as a TExas Instruments
<coreymon77> draik: whats the card
<llutz> !paste|draik
<ubotu> draik: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<amin81> rysiek|pl: hehe
<Kartibok> how do I use my registered name again?
<Panda200x> ./msg NickServ IDENTIFY ?
<Panda200x> :
<Kartibok> thanks
<draik> coreymon77: Netgear CardBus Notebook Adapter 10/100Mbits    Model: FA511
<rysiek|pl> amin81: now I got ya :)
<draik> llutz: How do I paste in pastebin when it doesn't go online?
<amin81> rysiek|pl: :) SO how have you been?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: I'm fine, thanks; just hacking around with some thing now; how about you? :)
<llutz> draik: no chance to copy output to another pc to paste it?
<Panda200x> Use a sneakernet method? xD
<draik> llutz: Ok....
<amin81> rysiek|pl: not bad, alot of work though
<timd> aaahhhaaa
<coreymon77> draik: im curious, if your card isnt being recognized, how are you talking to us'
<Panda200x> Copy and Save it using Kate and then stick it on a USB Drive?
<timd> i got it
<Panda200x> He obviously has another computer
<jzilla> kubuntu is amazing.
<draik> coreymon77: That is my laptop, this is my desktop
<amin81> rysiek|pl: i am back on my windows computer again...which adds another stressmoment
<jzilla> makes me love my computer again
<rysiek|pl> amin81: yeah, I got thatnow, too. the exams, and so on
<rysiek|pl> amin81: I ment the time and work, not windoze
<rysiek|pl> :)
<amin81> rysiek|pl: got it. :) What are you studying?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: a month or two ago I have finally totally removed windows from my box.
<coreymon77> draik: could you be a little more specific about your network card
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> nvm
<rysiek|pl> amin81: well... Philosophy actually :)
<coreymon77> i didnt see the model part
<Panda200x> Hey does anyone here know if the replacing bluez-utils takes ages on kubuntu?
<Panda200x> for upgrading
<amin81> rysiek|pl: Cool!
<rysiek|pl> amin81: that's a support channel, I think we should take that to some other, like #amin_and_rysiek, shall we? :)
<amin81> rysiek|pl: ok, cool hehe
<markku> How do i enable smp/dual core on kubuntu feisty. KInfoCenter shows cpu cores: 1. I have Athlon 64 X2. Having been seaching forums like 2 weeks for solution.
<coreymon77> draik: oaky, do you knwo the chipset?
<draik> coreymon77: Nope
<draik> llutz, Panda200x coreymon77: http://pastebin.ca/556976
<cyco> thanks for your answers, maybe you need some lessons about being polite though
<llutz> draik: your cardbus-bridge doesn't know that network-controller, try to boot with "pci=assign_busses"
<draik> llutz: How do I do that?
<llutz> draik: edit the grub-menuentry when booting for testing. just add that option
<nullkuhl> guys wats strg and srtg keys ?
<draik> llutz: Where do I add that option? At the top? Under the boot option I usually choose?
<Karti> Could someone give the command to register?
<llutz> draik: in the "kernel" line
<nullkuhl>  guys wats strg and srtg keys ?
<Sanne> nullkuhl: sounds like german for ctrl keys
<letsgo> hay newbie to linux  - running kubuntu - does open office word save as msoft word format as well
<draik> letsgo: Yes
<draik> letsgo: You have to select that option as you save the document
<letsgo> very kool thx draik
<draik> letsgo: NP
<draik> letsgo: Welcome to Kubuntu
<letsgo> wow this linux is great no more windows robot
<letsgo> thx for the welocome - i'm sure i'll be back with more questions - have good day
<draik> letsgo: NP, someone is always here to help
<jzilla> simple question, how do i search for packages in apt-get?
<letsgo> i told you - i'm really warming up to this linux thing it's great - cya
<draik> jzilla: sudo apt-cache search <package name>
<jzilla> <3
<zipper> jzilla: you can also play around with grep..... like 'apt-cache search avi | grep player'
<jzilla> thats sexy too
<jzilla> i knew about that command
<jzilla> never really used it
<jzilla> im only about 2 months in ;o
<jzilla> just moved from suse
<zipper> grep is in suse as well :)
<jzilla> yeah
<zipper> ah
<zipper> misunderstood you
<zipper> sorry
<draik> Panda200x: coreymon77: Still not working with llutz's idea to add "pci=assign_buses"
<zipper> jzilla: i think you'll like (k)ubuntu... thanks to apt, no more dependency problems!
<ubuntu_> salut
<schizm> anyone got the VNC module with XOrg working WITHOUT corrupt graphics?  The server login screen works fine, but once I log in, it
<schizm> it's all corrupt
<draik> Panda200x: coreymon77: It's still my old Linksys in lspci
<coreymon77> id ont know
<schizm> tightvnc from command line works fine, but I'm not interested in a :1 connection, I want a :0 connection
<draik> :(
<zipper> while we're talking about VNC... anyone know of a good way to let windows users login?
<Panda200x> Let them get VNC On Windows?
<Panda200x> :p
<schizm> zipper: that's what im working on
<zipper> tightVNC? openVNC?
<zipper> which is better?
<Panda200x> I use tightVNC
<schizm> simply because I don't have another box up right now, im connecting an XP box to my kubuntu box
<Panda200x> i haven't tired openVNC
<zipper> schizm: found any good guide for doing it?
<schizm> tightvnc works fine, but tightvnc is pretty restrictive, it won't allow :0 connections
<schizm> zipper: various threads on forums, use google
<Dragnslcr> I use x11vnc for :0 connections
<schizm> one guy asked about my problem (corrupt graphics using the realvnc XOrg module) last june but noone answered him
<Dragnslcr> Slightly annoying to get setup, but it seems to work fine for me
<schizm> Dragnslcr: i was considering that, looked like a PITA though
<zipper> well, i dont really need :0 connections
<zipper> so its no biggie
<antiroach> just use the Xorg vnc module
<schizm> anti: I am :)
<schizm> that's the problem
<antiroach> oh lol
<schizm> the login screen is fine...but once i log in....corrupt graphics
<mikedomo> hi everybody
<antiroach> weird
<Dragnslcr> schizm- yeah, you have to go through the options to make sure you get everything right
<zipper> mikedomo: hi doctor nick!
<schizm> im using the "nv" driver ...i suspect that's causing the problem
<zipper> mikedomo: sorry, been watching too much simpsons lately =P
<Panda200x> Does anyone know how long 'Replacing bluez-utils with new version...' takes when upgrading to edgy?
<schizm> cause honestly i don't know what else it could be really
<zipper> schizm: tried using 'nvidia' instead?
<schizm> and i can't seem to get tightvncserver firing properly from xinetd.....but if i fire it off from command line im fine
<schizm> zipper: no, i thought nvidia didnt work, or at least last i tried
<schizm> ill give it a try
<mikedomo> the revolution is now
<zipper> schizm: oh, i have no idea if it works or not
<zipper> schizm: just guessing here
<schizm> aye
<zipper> mikedomo: i call dips on dictator!
<schizm> i guess on login i can ssh in, kick off a tightvnc server by hand. that's not the end of the world...but i just want to know why this VNC module doesn't work
<schizm> it's bugging me
<draik> Panda200x: coreymon77: It uses the ADMtek AN985 chipset
<BlueEagle> First off I'm failing horribly getting my MX5000 bluetooth keyboard working. Secondly many packages are broken on a fresh install of kubuntu 7.04 64-bit according to the updater. For the keyboard I'm attempting to follow a tutorial using bluez-utils but to no avail as bluez-utils isn't installed and is not installable. Any pointers in the right direction would be appreciated.
<mikedomo> ubuntu is the linux distro can change the informatic world
<beata_> Where is it defined that pressing XF86AudioMedia launches amarok? This is not anywhere in my global shortcuts settings.
<schizm> i gotta say RDP sure has come a LONG LONG way since i last played with it
<t-roi> I agree with mikedomo^^
<zipper> mikedomo: i've heard that before....
<t-roi> btw. hi all
<mikedomo> really is
<SlimeyPete> Ubuntu will rule during the year of the Linux desktop.
<draik> Is anyone here using a Netgear PCMCIA Network Card?
<SlimeyPete> Which is confidently expected a year now. Or the year after that.
<zipper> SlimeyPete: which is in 2160?
<SlimeyPete> Tnyears, tops. Well, maybe fifteen.
<BlueEagle> beata_: system settings -> keyboard and mouse -> Keyboard shortcuts -> Command shortcuts -> Amarok
<SlimeyPete> oh fgs what's happened to my keyboard lately
<mikedomo> linux for every one and very easy to use
<beata_> BlueEagle: That setting is set to 'none'.
<zipper> Anyone managed to get all the buttons on a logitech MX518 to work properly? Or anyone know of a guide for it? Tried searching without any luck.... only managed to get thumb buttons working. I want to be able to assign the DPI changing buttons to something else, say keyboard strokes for example.
<CPrgmSwR2> Very strange
<CPrgmSwR2> my entire kde theme changed
<BlueEagle> beata_: Weird. Then I do not know where it's defined. :/
<BlueEagle> beata_: That's where it's supposed to be defined afaik. :)
<zipper> mikedomo: i for one, would sure like to see that. So far though, it just isnt here yet. Linux still isnt for everyone.
<beata_> That was the first place I looked. Then I looked in Amarok's global shortcut settings.. then I grep't .kde/share for it.
<mikedomo> is for everyone the graphical interface more mature and easy use of aplication
<mikedomo> and many people i convenced to use this distro
<mikedomo> free software is the right future of informatic
<t-roi> mikedomo: I thing it will also be comertional software for specialy use
<rodrigo> guys how do I change my nickname?
<mikedomo> yeah we leave together privative and free software
<t-roi> rodrigo:  /nick new_nickname
<rodrigo> thanks t-roi
<mikedomo> not only with privative software
<new_rodro> lol
<new_rodro> new wasn't a command
<new_rodro> ok guys I need some help here
<new_rodro> wich are the commun slang here
<new_rodro> lol= means laughing out loud?
<new_rodro> isn't it?
<new_rodro> I mean I want to join to your community
<new_rodro> so I need to get the proper language
<kjdis> Anyone know much about nvtv that does tv-out with the nv driver?  I can get it to work, as in show on the TV, but I don't understand how to make it permanent.  Is nvtv itself a driver, or is just an app?  If it's an app, is there a way to make it persist?  I'd like to use it instead of the binary nvidia driver if possible
<new_rodro> mmm I see
<helene> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<mikedomo> the las new i watch is aout the posible use of toshiba laptop with linux ubuntu in the same form like dell
<new_rodro> well in view of the succes obtained I rather go to the gimp channel
<new_rodro> see ya
<markku> how do i prevent loading some kernel modules during startup?
<beata_> Huh.
<Sanne> markku: I think you need to blacklist them
<Sanne> !blacklist | markku
<markku> how do i do that?
<ubotu> markku: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<markku> ok thanks
<Sanne> :)
<Tm_T> !fi | markku
<ubotu> markku: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<baghyay> salam
<xerosis> anyone running kubuntu on a macbook?
<main2> xerosis, why would you like to know that? :P
<baghyay> can i find an   sources.list complite for kubuntu fiesty
<main2> hello
<xerosis> main2: going to buy a macbook and want to see if there;s any issues
<main2> baghyay, if you can find a complete sources.list for feitsty?
<draik> Does anyone know how to setup a Netword Card?
<main2> xerosis, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<xerosis> main2: um?
<main2> xerosis, in english then.. um?
<main2> sorry
<main2> i ment baghyay
<main2> the link was ment for him
<main2> xerosis, this one for you :P http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<AFaith> Admiral_Chicago: are you online ?
<baghyay> yes that's what i want
<zipper> xerosis: buying one for that sole purpose? Now thats what i call dedication!
<main2> baghyay, good =)
<xerosis> zipper: yep :p
<main2> baghyay, how old are you?
<baghyay> why  you asking
<main2> just wondering
<baghyay> i have 19
<main2> but no english classes?
<zipper> main2: you know, there are still a lot of places where they dont speak english... at all. I mean, its far from being the mostly used language in the world anyway.
<main2> zipper, well -> i had english classes here in the netherlands since the age of what ? 9
<main2> maybe 10
<baghyay> yeah   that's good
<Sloik> Anyone know how to make Kubuntu auto logout after a certain amount of idle time>?
<zipper> main2: lucky you (and me). But not all people are that fortunate.
<main2> i think that in most countries they teach english next to the national language
<zipper> main2: you may think that, but that doesnt make it true.
<baghyay> in morocco english  is the secend   frgin language
<ubuntu_> hi
<main2> i dont know about these statistics, but it would be stupid not to do so
<Sloik> Anyone, anyone?
<main2> no
<zipper> main2: it would make more sense to teach people spanish or chinese, since more people speak those. But yeah, knowing english it pretty vital when it comes to working with IT.
<main2> zipper, and doing business in general
<main2> between countries
<zipper> ofcourse
<zipper> but lets face it, its only a fraction of the population that actually does that
<main2> zipper, my english is so fluent, english or american people dont even notice that im not from their country
<cr4sh> qtparted crashes, when I try to install kubuntu, console states: "No Implementation: Support for opening ntfs file systems is not implemented yet.", dies anyone know a solution?
<cr4sh> *does
<zipper> main2: and we're all very proud of you.
<main2> zipper, sorry had to itch a bit ;D
<main2> but what i wanned to say is that it gives a big advantage
<main2> i dont know why you pretend like you feel 'attacked'
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<main2> =)
<main2> not being able to communicate properly nation-wide is a bid disadvantage
<main2> i mean international
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<zipper> main2: why do you think i would bother learning english if it didnt had its advantages? I feel "attacked" because you sound pretty arrogant.
<draik> How do you install *.c and *.h files?
<Tm_T> main2: as I tried to point out, that's offtopic, soo...
<zipper> have
<Tm_T> draik: what you mean?
<zipper> draik: you probably need to compile them first.
<zipper> draik: .c and .h files are probably the source-code
<main2> zipper, why arrogant.. no reason to say that -> you dont get the point i guess.
<Tm_T> main2: krhm
<zipper> main2: cus' you feel the need to explain to us how good you are at english, and why everyone should be like you.
<Tm_T> zipper: same to you, cut that chatter when here's someone needing support
<main2> zipper, you can make up things, but that wont earn you anything..
<Tm_T> draik: what exactly you're trying to get?
<draik> zipper: I'm trying to get my new Netgear FA511 Network Card working, but lspci isn't reading the card. The lights are on, but nobody is home.
<main2> draik, i think your cardbus is 'down'
<main2> the lights are on because it gets power..
<draik> main2: How do I get it "up" then?
<zipper> Tm_T: oh, and that makes me arrogant? I'm helping all i can, believe me. I'm no guru though, my knowledge is limited. That makes me ignorant, not arrogant. You see the difference?
<main2> draik, what cardbus?
<fdoving> Sloik: you must edit a config file. kdesktoprc, in the [ScreenSaver]  section, Add AutoLogout=true \n AutoLogoutTimeout=600 (that's seconds) and \n means new line. you might also want to add [$i]  at the end of the [ScreenSaver]  line, if this is a global config file. to lock the setting.
<zipper> draik: sorry, i have no experience with that particular card.
<draik> Thanks anyway zipper
<Tm_T> zipper: arrogant? I'm not saying that, all I say is reduce chatter when here's support issues going
<Sloik> fdoving: Thanks! Where is this file located...?
<draik> main2: What port do you mean?
<main2> zipper, the suggestive way you're talking to people is said... get a life -> back on topic
<main2> sad
<fdoving> Sloik: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kdesktoprc is the kubuntu-default one.
<Sloik> Cool, thanks much!
<main2> the cardbus, can you post you lspci on www.pastbin.ca ?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<fdoving> Sloik: the section isn't there, you should create it. keep in mind, if you add the [$i]  you lock all changes, ie.- users cant change screensaver.
<darksoul> anyone uses wine here?
<zipper> main2: I'm making up things? Get a life? Heh, says the person who wants to brag on a linux irc channel.... Anyway, yes, lets get back to topic
<draik> main2: http://pastebin.ca/556976
<draik> I pasted earlier
<AFaith> hello there ... i've got a question
<main2> zipper: i refuse to comment, im done with you.
<AFaith> i've seen erlier
<Sloik> fdoving: Cool.
<AFaith> that someone brought in disscution
<AFaith> something about .c & .h files
<main2> draik, 00:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420
<darksoul> ermmm anyone can help me about wine plx?
<main2> you dont see any dmesg events when inserting the pcmcia cards right?
<Tm_T> !wine | darksoul
<AFaith> can you provide me a hello.world application code in C and teach me how to compile it ?
<gon> !es
<main2> AFaith, #C #C++
<zipper> darksoul: state your question, instead of asking to ask.
<ubotu> darksoul: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cr4sh> qtparted crashes, when I try to install kubuntu(x64), shell states: "No Implementation: Support for opening ntfs file systems is not implemented yet.", what do I have to do?
<draik> main2: How would I know? I don't see anything when I start up, other than kdewallet for my Kopete passwords
<AFaith> main2: do you wanna chat in private ? to let the channel for the users that really need urgent help ?
<zipper> AFaith: void main(){printf("Hello world");}
<main2> AFaith, ^^
<zipper> AFaith: you may want to double-check that
<darksoul> ok how can i make the directory c:\windows\system32\program.exe visible to wine?
<Sloik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<main2> draik, can you open a console, then type: dmesg
<fdoving> AFaith: http://rafb.net/p/qh4YtQ90.html for example. 'gcc -o hello hello.c' if you put that contents into hello.c
<draik> main2: I did, nothing
<main2> <enter> ............ after inserting the card and check if it works?
<Tm_T> !ntfs | darksoul
<ubotu> darksoul: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<main2> AFaith, i recommend you to learn C++ right away, instead of C first
<AFaith> fdoving: big thanks...
<Sloik> fdoving: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25030/ That's what it should look like?
<main2> there is no need to, (like bjarne says as well)
<draik> main2: whoa! Now I get something
<Sloik> At least at the end of the file
<AFaith> main2: i don't wanna learn c or c++ .. i'm just curios about how can i compile a .c or .h file :P
<draik> main2: What am I looking for in the list?
<draik> Pastebin?
<main2> gcc main.c -o output.bin
<darksoul> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<zipper> main2: i dont believe Bjarne is right, learning C first forces you to learn good practices and lets you know a little more about whats going on under the hood.
<Tm_T> zipper: nah
<main2> zipper, its ambigeous
<Tm_T> and that's slipping to offtopic too =)
<main2> i mean, learning the same thing in 2 different ways ............ < ok too offtopic
<Tm_T> yeah (:
<zipper> Tm_T: just a personal oppinion, i know a lot of people will disagree with me. In the end, i dont think it matters too much which you learn first. Sorry for going offtopic again =/
<main2> OO FTW, is my only comment remaining :P
<main2> OOP
<fdoving> Sloik: http://rafb.net/p/0eP9Rk14.html something like that, might want a screensaver too, might not be needed, try.
<draik> main2: What is dmesg anyway?
<zipper> C and C++ is far from being "the same thing"
<main2> its the output of your system boot, and the output of loaded kernel modules
<Tm_T> plop
<Tm_T> oh hi fdoving
<fdoving> hi tm_t.
<draik> main2: Do you need me to do anything with it? Do I need to look for anything?
<Sloik> fdoving: OK, cool. So these properties can still be changed by individual users for themselves?
<main2> draik, since most likely a so 'kernel module' is loaded for your bay / card bus
<main2> draik, can you type: dmesg > ~/Desktop/dmesg.txt
<fdoving> Sloik: if you don't add the [$i]  for the section, yes.
<Sloik> OK, thanks much!
<main2> in a console, and then after doing so you find a textfile on your desktop .. open it> and pastbin it please ( www.pastebin.ca )
<AFaith> fdoving: now ... i've created hello.c ... how do i make it ?
<fdoving> Sloik: hope it works for you :)
<Sloik> fdoving: Thanks :D
<fdoving> AFaith: 'gcc -o hello hello.c'
<zipper> AFaith: i believe main2 already told you
<draik> main2: Not a problem. One moment please. Thanks for your help
<fdoving> AFaith: from the commandline. in the directory where hello.c is saved.
<AFaith> thanks zipper! maybe i've missed his reply
<AFaith> big  thanks fdoving!
<zipper> AFaith: wasnt trying to be a jackass, was only telling you cus' it seemed like you missed it.
<main2> draik, what is the laptop model/type?
<AFaith> no problem zipper!
<draik> main2: HP Pavilion N5150
<AFaith> fdoving: it doest work ...it's telling me that in function main there are a couple of problems
<draik> main2: http://pastebin.ca/557194
<zipper> AFaith: can you paste the code somewhere?
<zipper> AFaith: and include the errors
<AFaith> gimme a sec
<fdoving> AFaith: works for me.
<CPrgmSwR2> what package is htsearch in
<zipper> fdoving: time to show off the good old !works-for-me? :)
<jarn> I see an Advanced Text Editor in Kate, but is there a basic text editor? I just want something that will open a text file quickly.
<main2> draik, ok brother
<main2> i got the solution for you, be happy that you're talking to me ;)
<zipper> jarn: doesnt kate open a text file pretty fast already?
<fdoving> zipper: yep.
<AFaith> fdoving: http://rafb.net/p/dt6gpE42.html here is the code & the output of the console
<Karti> jarn: what about vim ?
<zipper> jarn: i guess you could always go the console way, using vim/emacs/nano/whatever
<jarn> zipper: Well, it opens it quick, but Kate doesn't open quick.
<draik> main2: SWEET.. I was thinking "Wait until the 3rd sunday of the 13th month during the full moon in the mid afternoon of a halestorm..."
<jarn> Well, the text file I'm looking at is about 800 megabytes, so that might be a little hard to manage in a console.
<main2> draik, what version of kubu are you running
<main2> not the latest arent you?
<zipper> main2: i bet he is... too bad not everyone gets that privilege =/
<jarn> I'm looking for something like mousepad, but mousepad is a gnome app.
<draik> main2: Edgy Eft
<draik> 6.10
<main2> Dragnslcr, you need to boot with the following kernel option: pci=assign=busses
<main2> if you dont do this, the yenta cardbus wont work
<main2> i had the same cardbus in a laptop, which i had one day........
<draik> Yenta? I'ts a Netgear
<zipper> jarn: it think you'll find it hard to manage in a GUI. You're already experiencing slow performance of kate right?
<AFaith> zipper , fdoving nothing ?
<jarn> zipper: Well, I realize anything is going to open a huge text file slow. What I'm talking about is that Kate opens itself slow.
<main2> draik, your cardbus (the thing you slide the card in) is a yenta
<main2> the pcmcia-adapter for wireless you got is a netgeat =)
<draik> main2: Oh. Sorry, no more stupid remarks from me.
<fdoving> AFaith: what does it complain about?
<zipper> AFaith: you seem to have missed placing a main() ?
<draik> main2: So what do I need to do?
<main2> Tm_T, is there !someoption to explain a person how to use a kernel param?
<AFaith> zipper: edit that code and paste it there :P please
<zipper> AFaith: hang on
<AFaith> oh ... you're my hero :P
<Tm_T> !ubotu | main2
<ubotu> main2: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zipper> AFaith: oh, nevermind, you already have a main. My bad, i'm very tired.
<Tm_T> zipper: you should sleep then :)
<draik> main2: What am I needing to do?
<fdoving> AFaith: you cut'n pasted. don't do that. write it.
<jarn> Is there a way to split a text file up into multiple smaller ones?
<main2> how do i explain draik to use this "pci=assign=busses" kernel parameter?
<AFaith> zipper: me too ... i think i'm going to skip this and go to bed :P
<zipper> Tm_T: i should study for tomorrow to be honest
<AFaith> fdoving: why ? do you think thats the problem ?
<zipper> AFaith: wait a sec
<fdoving> jarn: have a look at 'man split'
<fdoving> AFaith: yes.
<draik> main2: I already did... but I did "pci=assign_busses"
<jarn> fdoving: Thanks. :)
<main2> draik, where did you do > pci=assign-busses?
<fdoving> AFaith: it basically says there are invalid characters.
<draik> main2: On the kernel line. I just added pci=assign_busses
<AFaith> ok then... let's try it :P gimme a sec
<main2> draik, sh1t.. i copy pasted pci=assign=busses from a faq i wrote earlier
<zipper> AFaith: http://rafb.net/p/e9czM413.html
<draik> main2: menu.lst file, on the Kernel line of the option I use
<zipper> AFaith: here you go
<main2> need o fix that then.... its ok draik
<main2> you know what to do :D
<jarn> fdoving: Wow, this file I'm messing with is so big I exhausted the output file suffixes. :P
<draik> main2: No I don't. I entered that in the kernel line, restarted and still nothing
<draik> main2: I'm not online with my laptop
<main2> ok, draik gimme one sec
<Graham> Sup people!
<main2> i think its pci=assign-busses
<main2> not with an underscore
<main2> definitly not with a double equal-sign
<zipper> AFaith: if it doesnt work for you.... you haven't copy/pasted it correctly
<jarn> Is there a way to check how many lines are in a file?
<main2> draik, it indeed is "pci=assign-busses"
<fdoving> jarn: wc
<main2> and nothing else
<fdoving> jarn: man wc
<jarn> fdoving: Thanks.
<main2> use it, and it'll work
<draik> main2: do it's a "dash" not an "underscore"?
<main2> yes
<draik> main2: Here goes nothing
<main2>  pci=assign-busses pci=assign-busses pci=assign-busses pci=assign-busses  pci=assign-busses pci=assign-busses pci=assign-busses pci=assign-busses  pci=assign-busses pci=assign-busses pci=assign-busses pci=assign-busses  pci=assign-busses pci=assign-busses pci=assign-busses pci=assign-busses  pci=assign-busses pci=assign-busses pci=assign-busses pci=assign-busses
<main2> like this :P
<main2> you added it in your menu.lst right?
<darksoul> how do i install gksudo?
<draik> main2: Yes, but not that many times :P
<zipper> darksoul: apt-get install gksudo? But i believe KDE has something similar to gksudo....
#kubuntu 2008-06-02
<root> ok gracias
<millak> I was trying to get the webcam on my laptop to work
<theFATMAN> for some reason my menus are fully transparent and sub menus are overlapping the parent menus....how do I fix this?
<root> todos son unos mialditos cabrones esepto los que hablan español los que no me chingo a su mama
<nixternal> root: it is really a bad idea to be logged in as root and on irc as root
<nixternal> root: #kubuntu-es
<nixternal> I can read a little bit of spanish :)
<nixternal> I do live in Chicago
<shaffy> does anyone know of a program that downloads webpages for offline viewing later?
<theFATMAN> for some reason my menus are fully transparent and sub menus are overlapping the parent menus....how do I fix this?
<HollowPoint> are you using compiz?
<HollowPoint> or just been playing around in system preferences?
<theFATMAN> HollowPoint: compiz-fusion
<HollowPoint> have you got the configuration editor installed?
<theFATMAN> HollowPoint: i have went from compiz to kwin, and it does the same regardless
<HollowPoint> ok then it is in your system preferences
<theFATMAN> HollowPoint: where?
<HollowPoint> go to K Menu > System Settings > Appearance > Style
<theFATMAN> k, brb
<theFATMAN> it's a little hard to do now, lol
<theFATMAN> ok, there, is it the effects tab?
<theFATMAN> i see it
<theFATMAN> HollowPoint: whats the 'rubberband' effect?
<Gibby69> Anyone know how to resize the sign in screen at boot up
<millak> I foolishly installed some unfinished drivers for my webcam and now things don't work so well... how can I uninstall them?
<ubuntu_> Hey, I just installed Kubuntu Hardy, and it looks like grub installed on the wrong hard drive.. How do I fix this?
<harolddong> do you mean that you get an error 22 when you try to boot?
<ubuntu_> No, I just boot up to exactly the same grub menu that was there before I installed.
<ubuntu_> And all the data on the other hard drive disappeared..
<shaffy> does anyone know of a program that downloads webpages for offline viewing?
<Jucato> shaffy: Konqueror for KDE 3 has one. If konq-plugins is installed (it should be by default), you should have a Tools -> Archive Web Page entry
<Jucato> (oh KDE 4 has one too, but I haven't tested it)
<azzco> Does anyone have any idea why my mouse won't move when I hold down a non-modifier key?
 * azzco feels like he add that he has tried with more than one keyboard
<shaffy> Jucato: thanks.  much appreciated :)
<The_Real_Hollow_> nick HollowPoint
<The_Real_Hollow_> damnit
<joshual> hey folks, anyone running on a preinstalled ubuntu dell 1525 N ?
<BluesKaj> joshual, you might try the #ubuntu chat
<birnisson> hi, does anybody know when amarok 2.0 will be released?
<Odd-rationale> birnisson: when it is ready
<birnisson> Odd-rationale: heh, so no roadmap set?
<HollowPoint> why whats wrong with amarok as it is? lol
<Odd-rationale> birnisson: i dont think amarok 2 has a release date...
<birnisson> Odd-rationale: all right, tnx
<Odd-rationale> np
<birnisson> HollowPoint: nothing really, I just like the bling of 2.0
<HollowPoint> lol fair play
<Odd-rationale> i'm actually beginning to like moc...
<HollowPoint> haven't seen 2.0 yet
<HollowPoint> moc...?
<Odd-rationale> HollowPoint: music on console
<HollowPoint> aaaaaaaaaah
<HollowPoint> yeah I suppose, I like Amarok though, can just shove stuff in the playlist and carry on working
<Odd-rationale> then cool thing with moc is that it daemonizes (similar to mpd). so you could close it, restart X, and the music will still keep playing...
<HollowPoint> true
<HollowPoint> I don't restart X often though
<HollowPoint> would be cool to use during a Gentoo build I suppose
<tinin> How do I disable compiz effects from starting with each kde session?
<HollowPoint> open up a console, type kwin --replace & then reboot
<mm_> hola
<tinin> yeah
<tinin> but I will need o do this each time
<mm_> donde puedo ir a un chat en español ????
<tinin> mm_ #kubuntu_es
<HollowPoint> nah it should remember the window manager you were using when you exited
<tinin> perdon
<tinin> mm_ #kubuntu-es
<mm_> este programa como se congihuraria ....
<tinin> entra ahi
<mm_> que bueno , gracias
<LolKitteh_> I'm trying to configure the wifi on Kub 8.04 desktop. Network settings in system settings seems totally buggered, what's best way to configure wifi with WEP auth please? any link to doc will do :-)
<Jucato> LolKitteh_: K Menu -> Internet -> KNetworkManager. if it's running already, it should have an icon in the system tray. right-click (or click) to configure
<mmmiiikkkeee> ﻿I am having trouble setting up Kdevelop.  What is the best channel to ask for help with that in?
<Jucato> mmmiiikkkeee: #kdevelop
<LolKitteh_> thank you Jucato - I tried that but nothing is launched
<mmmiiikkkeee> Jucato: ok thanks
<LolKitteh_> If I run knetworkmanager from the command line, same thing
<edsonw> Brasil
<edsonw> é nóis na fita
<LolKitteh_> no error, no nothing, nothing happens
<edsonw> hehe
<LolKitteh_> Used KDE3 by the way
<Jucato> !br | edsonw
<nubotu> edsonw: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Jucato> LolKitteh_: press Ctrl+Esc and see if it's already running
<LolKitteh_> yep it is, should I kill it?
<HollowPoint> can you not see the icon in the bottom right hand corner (System tray)
<LolKitteh_> ah ok I saw the icon in the
<LolKitteh_> right corner
<LolKitteh_> says 'no active device'
<HollowPoint> right click on that you should see an option in one of the menus to activate wireless?
<LolKitteh_> ok, one sec, righit clicked it
<LolKitteh_> yes, thanks HollowPoint I'll get back to you in a sec, I;m seeing the light now ;-)
<HollowPoint> :D
<LolKitteh_> HollowPoint, Jucato thanks, wifi now working :-)
<HollowPoint> well done mate
<LolKitteh_> sorry. yeah, haven't used Linux for a while, things have changed ;-)
<HollowPoint> I know that feeling, I left it for a couple of years and during that time became a Senior Windows Engineer, when I came back things were very different lol
<LolKitteh_> ha ha - yeah, I got lazy cause had to use windows...
<HollowPoint> well I became a Senior Windows Engineer which meant I spent pretty much 95% of my time in Windows Desktops and Servers trying to fix problems, when I came back to Linux I was a bit lost. Now I'm back using Linux Exclusively at home and thinking about changing careers to Linux Engineer instead
<tefloncj> Having a problem with knetworkmanager (pretty certain that others have had this - but I can't think of the google search terms for this).   We  can hook in through manual connections ... can hook up a wired connection through manual configuration.  The problem is, we can NOT auto-detect local wireless networks and hook in to them.  I think that the configuration got messed up, but I'm not sure how/what was done (the laptop owner do
<mabarahona> buenas
<NickPresta> !es | mabarahona
<nubotu> mabarahona: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<saint__> yes banana's for all!
<mmmiiikkkeee> Jucato: And if no-one responds to my question in #kdevelop where should I ask?
<TZM> tefloncj: Have you ever had wireless working on that computer? And is it Hardy or a previous version?
<brad_> hey I'm trying to help my friend get his computer set up, and when I tried it out the wireless worked
<brad_> but now he can't get it to connect
<brad_> and ifconfig shows wlan0, but when he does ifup -v wlan0 it says it is ignoring unknown device and nothing else
<Jucato> mmmiiikkkeee: um.. wait?
<Jucato> mmmiiikkkeee: but what problem are you having?
<mmmiiikkkeee> ﻿I am trying to get  KDevelop to do automatic code completion.  I Have the check box checked under the C++ support tab in project settings, but it does not seem to do what I had expected.  Nothing is automatic, but if i press CTRL+SPACE I get completion to work.  I have been following the guide at http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Set_up_KDE_4_for_development   to set up kdevelop. This is the only problem I have had 
<tefloncj> TZM - This laptop is running gutsy.  Wireless did work in the past
<TZM> brad_; How about "sudo ifup wlan0"?
<Jucato> mmmiiikkkeee: um.. I guess you'll really have to wait for an answer there. or ask if someone's using kdevelop in here
<TZM> tefloncj: OK well please give more details/clues--when did it break? What were the circumstances? (e.g upgrades, etc)
<tefloncj> hang on - must ask the laptop owner
<brad_> oops I mean sudo ifup says ignoring device, sudo ifdown says device not configured (which I know is what it generally says if you've already done ifdown)
<mmmiiikkkeee> Jucato: ok thanks for your help though
<TZM> brad_: After doing the sudo ifdown wlan0, did you then try the "sudo ifup wlan0"? Sometimes I have to "ifdown" before I can "ifup" even though it might seem I'm disconnected to begin with.
<brad_> tzm: I had him down both and ifup only says it is an unknown device, yet on ifconfig it shows wlan0 as being there...on network interfaces in kinfo it does not show wlan0 and only shows lo
<TZM> brad_: OK instead do "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" and then "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<tefloncj> TZM: About a month ago, the machine owner was trying to hook in to a network.  Network owners couldn't tell him what encryption the wireless net was set for.   He went into knetwork manager's manual configuration settings to try and crowbar the settings in to place to hook in to said network.  After that point, auto-detection of wireless points did not work.  He can still hook in to wired points through manual connection.  Can not 
<TZM> tefloncj: Can he do a "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" and pick up any wifi APs?
<tefloncj> stand by ... trying that
<HollowPoint> what does the /etc/network/interfaces file look like?
<TZM> tefloncj: Make sure he replaces "wlan0" with his wireless interface...\
<tefloncj> iwlist does detect local networks (whythehelldidn't *I* try that??)
<tefloncj> and /etc/network/interfaces ... for the interface in question ... iface eth1 inet dhcp
<tefloncj> which matches the others
<TZM> HollowPoint: That /etc/network/interfaces file is only necessary for ifup/ifdown. You don't have to have your interface configured in it to use networking successfully.
<HollowPoint> yes but the knetwork manager will NOT auto find wifi networks if there is anything in that file other than lo
<tefloncj> hollowpoint -- interfaces has entries for eth0, eth1, and wlan0 --all set for DHCP
<brad_> TCM: that said device restarting, but on ifup it still says unknown dvice
<HollowPoint> I have two seperate interfaces files which I have to swap between on my notebook, one for normal operation with just lo named which allows knetwork manager to search for wifi networks
<HollowPoint> and one that has all my interfaces including some Taps and a bridge named for virtualbox networking, basically if I have anything other than lo named in the interfaces file knetworkmanager will not find wifi networks in the GUI
<tefloncj> hollowpoint -- am trying your suggestion - just backed up interfaces
<TZM> HollowPoint: Actually that's not true--my wlan0 is in interfaces and I can use knetworkmanager fine. But I know what you are talking about--I've read that and been told that, just that my experience proves different.
<HollowPoint> you'll pretty much need to stop networking (NOT RESTART) then create a /etc/network/interfaces file with just lo in it, then start networking and you should find it'll allow you to find wifi networks
<HollowPoint> which version are you using TZM?
<HollowPoint> of Kubuntu I mean?
<TZM> HollowPoint: Hardy.
<HollowPoint> same as me then, I haven't tried it since I moved to Hardy because it refused to work in Gutsy
<HollowPoint> I know they've updated knetworkmanager so maybe it works better in Hardy?
<TZM> brad_: Well you can't use ifup/ifdown unless your wireless interface is in /etc/network/interfaces.
<HollowPoint> you can because Kubuntu automatically creates the interface on boot depending on what hardware it finds, it won't however automatically (Neccessarily) write it to interfaces
<TZM> HollowPoint: I don't know--I've never resolved whether having an NIC listed in interfaces interferes with knetworkmanager, because like I said, for me it doesn't, but I've heard of some people who have that problem.
<HollowPoint> might be that you have exceptionally functional hardware/drivers that allow you to do that
<HollowPoint> I'm only spitballing here I don't know that for sure
<TZM> HollowPoint: Yes, could be Linux voodoo that I'm unaware of. I don't pretend to be an expert on networking in Linux, but I've learned alot in my quest to keep my networking actually working. :)
<HollowPoint> one thing I have experienced previously was if I set an interface in the interfaces file to dhcp I could edit it in KNetworkManager but the changes would have no effect, whereas if I set it to manual KNetworkManager worked fine, all except my wireless that is which won't work at all if I name it in interfaces
<hellhound> when i am given a browse for file option i notice alot of cool links on the left hand side such as download, pictures videos and templates.... is there a way to change the link to these shortcuts to point to a different location?
<teflonc1> HollowPoint -- Thanks!  Worked!
<TZM> HollowPoint: I think you may have hit the nail on the head--I forgot mention my wlan0 is configured for a static IP right now, so maybe that's why it exists peacefully in the interfaces file without interfering with knetworkmanager.
<HollowPoint> Yeah I know what you mean, I'm an I.T. engineer by trade but I work with Windows machines mostly, I do get some Linux/Unix servers if I'm lucky but lately my job has moved more towards Cisco networking than anything else, has given me a great understanding of the problems between guis and configuration files
<HollowPoint> no problem teflonc
<HollowPoint> quite possible TZM
<TZM> HollowPoint: I really wish there was some definitive documentation somewhere that made stuff like this clear. Have you ever seen it clearly explained anywhere?
<HollowPoint> no I haven't, I learnt the hard way (As we all do with Linux) by trying to configure Host networking in Virtualbox
<TZM> brad_: Where are you at right now? Is it still not working?
<HollowPoint> <teflonc1> HollowPoint -- Thanks!  Worked!
<HollowPoint> then he left lol
<TZM> HollowPoint: Not teflonc1, the other guy brad_. :)
<HollowPoint> ah ok
<HollowPoint> two with the same problem?
<TZM> HollowPoint: Similar I think.
<brad_> TZM: on the phone with my friend
<navetz> can someone please tell me how to restart my keyboard without restarting x
<Dr_willis> navetz,  usb? if so unplug it. wait a few sec plug ig back in..
<Dr_willis> not sure why you need to restart a keyboard however....
<TZM> HollowPoint: So what do think is the best way to "ifup/ifdown" a wireless card configured in knetworkmanager, given that it won't be in the interfaces file? I know of one way that works for me, but I'm not sure if it is the "official" method.
<HollowPoint> lol no idea what the official method is but in Hardy I try not to use the command line for wireless, I tend to use Knetworkmanager instead
<navetz> Dr_willis; it is on my laptop , and vmware stole my ctrl and shift keuys
<navetz> keys
<HollowPoint> I usually do "ifconfig wlan0 up"
<HollowPoint> if all I want to do is bring it up after it's been configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<Dr_willis> navetz,  thats weird.. I dont know of any way to reset it then.  Perhaps restarting vmware, and entering/leaving a virtual machine will  set them back.
<HollowPoint> if I'm using knetworkmanager I just use the enable interface button
<TZM> HollowPoint: for some reason "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" is not enough for my NIC; I have to then do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" to get it working again..
<navetz> Dr_willis; i have tried, it only seems to fix when i log out and log back in.
<brad_> TZM: I had him add wlan0 to /etc/network/interfaces and now ifup works, but it isn't finding any networks even with iwlist wlan0 scan, despite the fact that a windows computer sitting next to it shows a strong connection
<hellhound> when i am given a browse for file option i notice alot of cool links on the left hand side such as download, pictures videos and templates.... is there a way to change the link to these shortcuts to point to a different location?
<HollowPoint> well technically speaking you should really do it in the following sequence
<HollowPoint> ifconfig wlan0 down
<HollowPoint> nano /etc/network/interfaces
<HollowPoint> ifconfig wlan0 up
<HollowPoint> the /etc/init.d/networking restart command is a little vague and shouldn't really be used
<HollowPoint> whoops left a bit out lol
<HollowPoint> ifconfig wlan0 down
<TZM> brad_: did he do "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"? It's important to run it as root or it just returns the last cached results.
<HollowPoint> ./etc/init.d/networking stop
<HollowPoint> nano /etc/network/interfaces
<HollowPoint> ./etc/init.d/networking start
<HollowPoint> ifconfig wlan0 up
<brad_> TZM: yeah he ran it as root...and it doesnt show it on the general list of networks
<HollowPoint> the restart command has several flaws, much better (Although annoying) to stop networking, make changes, then start networking again
<charlie5> hi guys ... after a fresh install of hardy,  i used the restricted drivers panel icon to install nvidia drivers, and on reboot X wouldn't start ... should i try to install nvidia drivers via adept ?
<TZM> HollowPoint: Isn't it enough to just do the /etc/init.d/networking stop, and then /etc/init.d/networking start then? why nano the interfaces file?
<HollowPoint> well was just giving an example of what I do when I'm editing anything in networking
<HollowPoint> if you're not changing something in the interfaces file you don't need to open it
<TZM> HollowPoint: What are you changing then in interfaces?
<HollowPoint> I thought you meant the best way to start the interface after making a change in the interfaces file
<HollowPoint> all depends, if I'm using my laptop and I've gone to a customers site I might be removing a static IP address, changing the interface to DHCP or manual, I might be changing back to my blank interfaces file which only has the lo interface detailed etc
<HollowPoint> half my time lately gets spent using Putty in Serial mode to console into a router or firewall and then having to test the connectivity of it, sometimes those firewalls/routers have dhcp, sometimes they don't etc, you never know
<TZM> HollowPoint: OK, I actually didn't mean that. I just meant if the NIC is not in interfaces (which it can't if you want to use DHCP and knetworkmanager I believe), how would you stop/restart wlan0 from the CLI?
<HollowPoint> ifconfig wlan0 down > ifconfig wlan0 up most likely, as long as it wasn't detailed in interfaces, I hadn't changed anything in interfaces etc
<HollowPoint> but like I said I wouldn't do it in CLI if I was using knetworkmanager
<__killerfox__> Is there any known bug with the latest QT library and Kopete?
<HollowPoint> I'd use the enable interface button in knetworkmanager
<TZM> HollowPoint: That's what I read, but like I mentioned, I have to do the additional /etc/init.d/networking restart to actually get mine going.
<HollowPoint> __killerfox__ don't use kopete ?
<__killerfox__> so there is a bug?
<HollowPoint> lol no I just said don't use it
<HollowPoint> are you using it for MSN or something else?
<HollowPoint> yeah I know what you mean TZM
<HollowPoint> it's something that used to annoy me regularly
<__killerfox__> I'm using it for MSN, AOL, IRC & Gtalk
<HollowPoint> when knetworkmanager wasn't upto the job etc back in the days of Feisty
<HollowPoint> for MSN use aMSN, much better program, there are others out there for AOL, and GTalk and as for IRC just use Konversation instead
<HollowPoint> I'm not a fan of Kopete
<TZM> brad_: Can you give any more details of what changed or might have caused your friend's wireless to stop working? (installs, upgrades, etc)
<__killerfox__> mhhhh I see
<HollowPoint> aMSN is in the repos and Konversation should be pre-installed if you're on Kubuntu
<brad_> TZM: Kubuntu was installed for the first time, no changes have been made since it worked for me when I tested it after install
<HollowPoint> when you tested it after install the wifi worked?
<TZM> brad_: So your friend doesn't know what changed or what he might have changed to cause it to all of the sudden not work?
<charlie5> so, could the resticted drivers setup in kubu be buggy for nvidia ?
<hellhound> does anyone know how to change the locations for some of the preloaded links on the "Quick Access Panel" of the "Save and Open dialog windows"?
<brad_> TZM: it never worked for him, when he first booted it up it briefly showed a connection and wouldnt go past 28% then failed to connect, nothing has made the network show again
<Grower> всем привет!
<Grower> ктонибуть может помочь с xamp ом ?
<mr--t> !ru
<nubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Grower> проблемка в след,пытаюсь заинсталить пхп скрипт а мне пишет в ответ http://paste.org.ru/?uxj8ah
<TZM> brad_: You have me confused--you say it worked fine for you after the install, but that it never worked for him?
<brad_> TZM: thats what I don't understand, when I installed it at my house it connected and worked fine, I gave him the computer, and it has not worked, he does not know anything about computers and has not changed anything
<brad_> TZM: but I only connected very briefly and know wireless often acts screwy
<TZM> brad_: What did you do to get it working? ndiswrapper? madwifi? bcm43xx? b43?
<TZM> brad_: ...Or did it work "out-of-the-box"?
<brad_> TZM: it worked out of the box
<mr--t> did you test it or just see the icon?
<TZM> brad_: Like you said before, it may be that it seemed like it was working fine but really wasn't.
<HollowPoint> did you actually manager to transfer a file or bring up an internet page or anything or just saw it connect and assumed it worked/
<HollowPoint> ?
<theFATMAN> ok, an image popped up from a website, filled the whole screen, how do i close it?
<brad_> TZM: I have no more ideas and am giving up, thank you for the help though
<TZM> brad__: No problem, too bad you two couldn't get it working.
<HollowPoint> FATMAN bring up a console, type sudo top, look for firefox/konquerer whatever browser you were using and find it's PID, then while in top press k it will prompt for a PID, type in the PID of the program and presto, program closed, don't do this for everything but for a web browser should be fine
<theFATMAN> HollowPoint: is there another option?
<NickPresta> theFATMAN, is there any data in your browser which you don't want to loose right now?
<theFATMAN> NickPresta: the browser is closed, mate
<TZM> theFATMAN: Just do "sudo xkill" and click your pointer on the window you want to kill.
<NickPresta> ah.
<theFATMAN> damn image is still up
<theFATMAN> pop up
<NickPresta> then clearly the image is not from the browser if you closed it and all associated windows
<Jucato> theFATMAN: press Ctrl+Alt+Esc and click on the image
<theFATMAN> Jucato: trying now
<theFATMAN> Jucato: didn't work, m8
<theFATMAN> TZM: will that harm anything?
<typedestereo> is progress quest in any of kubuntu's repositories?
<TZM> theFATMAN: It will kill whatever window you click it on...
<Jucato> theFATMAN, TZM:xkill = Ctrl+Alt+Esc in KDE
<theFATMAN> ohhhh, cuz neither worked
<theFATMAN> that desktop is disabled until i can close it
<TZM> theFATMAN: How about a good old-fashioned reboot?
<theFATMAN> TZM: aye, but i was trying to avoid that, lol
<Dr_willis> reformat!
<Dr_willis> :)
<theFATMAN> trying to learn a new trick=)
<HollowPoint> did top not work?
<theFATMAN> HollowPoint: naw mate
<HollowPoint> interesting
<TZM> Dr_willis: No that's too wimpy--bring out the crowbar and jackhammer! :)
<HollowPoint> well you could always just kill X
<theFATMAN> HollowPoint: naw tried it
<theFATMAN> lol
<HollowPoint> all that will do (Providing your system is stable that is) is close EVERYTHING and put you back to the login screen
<HollowPoint> you tried killing X?
<theFATMAN> yep
<HollowPoint> as in Alt Ctrl Backspace
<HollowPoint> and then logged back in and it's still there?
<Jucato> theFATMAN: how did you try to kill X?
<theFATMAN> HollowPoint: wait a minute...i thought you meant ctrl+alt+esc
<HollowPoint> no mate
<theFATMAN> .........
<TZM> If he's just going to log out and back in... why not just reboot and be done with the whole matter?
<HollowPoint> alt ctrl backspace will kill X (Ungracefully) and restart the X server
<theFATMAN> TZM: aye, i'll be back
<HollowPoint> takes less time than a reboot
<TZM> HollowPoint: True, but with all his X killing and such I personally would take the extra minute to reboot just to know my system is clean. :)
<HollowPoint> lol I tend to restart X, then load up top and make sure I've got nothing I don't want running
<mr--t> might still not beclean
<Jucato> TZM: what if he's running something beneath X that needs to be kept running even if he has no GUI? (though unlikely, just "what if")
<TZM> Jucato: Well if he really knew he was running something in the background that he didn't want to lose, then yes I agree with you... But I'd be willing to bet money that's not the case here. :)
<Jucato> it also kills uptime... :P
<HollowPoint> to be fair restarting X that way isn't recommended by most
<HollowPoint> but I do recommend it if it's a standard enough stable enough system it'll be fine usually
<Jucato> HollowPoint: at this point, there is no other way
<Jucato> in his case I mean
<HollowPoint> there is, log out lol
<HollowPoint> but to do that you have to move the mouse and everything
<HollowPoint> lol
<Ashex> how does one change the default file manager?
<Jucato> and your panel visible
<HollowPoint> you want to change it from dolphin?
<Jucato> HollowPoint: actually in KDE, Ctrl+Alt+Del would bring up the logout prompt
<Jucato> I just forgot about it
<HollowPoint> not in mine it doesn't :D
<HollowPoint> oh sorry
<HollowPoint> ctrl alt del does yeah
 * Jucato kicks HollowPoint in the Point
<HollowPoint> ctrl alt backspace just exits super quick :D
<NickPresta> You should logout first before you just kill x. You could lose data if you don't.
<Jucato> Ctrl+Alt+Bksp kills X. totally and without consideration. :)
<Ashex> !defaults
<HollowPoint> you could lose data yes
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defaults, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<HollowPoint> if you had anything open to lose data
<Jucato> !d3lphin | Ashex
<HollowPoint> if not though, happy days
<nubotu> Ashex: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
 * TZM wonders why we are going on and on about this when poor old theFATMAN is rebooting anyway...
<HollowPoint> lol
<Jucato> TZM: coz we're probably trying to discuss how best to help others in the future
<HollowPoint> Ashex why would you want to change from Dolphin?
<HollowPoint> It kicks ass
<Jucato> HollowPoint: D3lphin sucks :)
<Jucato> Dolphin rocks
<HollowPoint> WAY better than Konquerer
<Ashex> HollowPoint, no expanadable file tree sidebar
<HollowPoint> ah yes D3lphin does lol
<NickPresta> D3lphin does indeed suck. Apologies to whoever is responsible for that
<Ashex> split view makes the right sidebar take a third of the window
<HollowPoint> Ashex I'm pretty sure you can sort that
<Tann> yeah, that getts annoying
<Ashex> HollowPoint, I haven't found anything to fix those two issues
<Jucato> Ashex: you are talking about Dolphin in KDE 3 right?
<Ashex> those are the two reasons I'm going back to Knoqueror
<Ashex> yep
<Jucato> (not KDE 4 Dolphin)
<Ashex> KDE4 Dolphin has the file tree
<Ashex> but the split view issue still exists
<HollowPoint> hmmmmmmm
<Jucato> yep. there's no way around that then
<Jucato> except to keep on using Konqueror :)
<Ashex> yep
<Jucato> or use KDE 4's Dolphin
<Jucato> ...
<Tann> kde4 still isn't quite the best though
<HollowPoint> see I never liked Konquerer as a file manager
<Ashex> I'll give kde4 another try when 4.1 is out
<mr--t> what about krusader
<theFATMAN> ok, turns out a theme i had just installed screwed everything up. i removed it, now its straight
<Jucato> Tann: we're talking about a single KDE 4 app, not the whole thing
<HollowPoint> which theme? So we can all avoid it
<typedestereo> is progress quest in any of kubuntu's repositories?
<Ashex> I did pre-RC testing and what-not with KDE4 and it was still buggy as hell when it was released
<NickPresta> typedestereo, progress quest?
<theFATMAN> HollowPoint: it's real nice looking, but it's 'Liquid_Splash'
<HollowPoint> The one thing I HATE about KDE4 is the desktop icons
<Jucato> typedestereo: what is that?
<Tann> Ashex: and plasma still needs a bit of developement
<Jucato> HollowPoint: hm?
<HollowPoint> too vista-esque
<typedestereo> http://progressquest.com
<Ashex> Tann, yeah. Had it crash quite a bit when I was playing with it
<HollowPoint> everything is a widget
<typedestereo> mock mmo style game
<Ashex> my biggest peave was not being able to move the widgets around on the taskbar
<Jucato> HollowPoint: you do know that KDE, GNOME, and OS X had widgets waaay before Vista?
<typedestereo> basically idlerpg without irc
<HollowPoint> I found you have to open them in the right order lol
<Jucato> and Plasma was just bulding on that
<Ashex> if you needed to move one, you had to remove them all up to the spot you wanted it at, then add them all back
<Jucato> typedestereo: try searching in packages.ubuntu.com
<NickPresta> typedestereo, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/games/pq
<Jucato> Ashex: that's still in the TODO list
<HollowPoint> Jucato yeah I know but KDE4 has introduced the widget desktop icon, I just want a desktop icon, I don't care about it being a widget lol
<theFATMAN> anyone know a vendor that would make a 'linu' super key replacement?
<Ashex> Jucato, yeah, I read through it awhile
<Ashex> I'm just voicing a few of the nuances :p
<Ashex> awhile back*
<theFATMAN> *linux
<Jucato> HollowPoint: then don't. it will be turned into a desktop "containment" for that reason
<Jucato> soon. not yet now. but soon
<typedestereo> allright, thanks
<HollowPoint> huh?
<HollowPoint> lol
<Jucato> HollowPoint: what it basically means is that the widget will become a desktop.
<Jucato> your "old style desktop", so to speak
<WillMc> can someone tell me why kmail is not starting in kununtu unless I start it in a termal window?
<HollowPoint> believe me I'm not against new stuff and I'm not one of these guys who harks back to Gnome being an innovation in desktops and why can't it go back to being like that lol, I just don't want adjustable features on an icon lol I want it to be an icon, nothing more
<navetz> hey guys my super key stoped working, I accidently changd my keyboard layout andI don't know how to fix it.
<Jucato> WillMc: Alt+F2, "kmail" doesn't work?
<navetz> can someone help
<HollowPoint> WillMc use Evolution instead, kick ass mail client
<Ashex> Wee, konqueror as default
<HollowPoint> lol
<WillMc> I don't have it in my menu when I loaded the system]
<Jucato> oh course it comes with other features you might not want/need :)
<Ashex> kinda miss having the available disk space int he status bar
<Ashex> in the*
<Jucato> WillMc: it isn't in the menu by default. it launches when you run Kontact
<Tann> navetz: can you go to kcontol and go to regional. Then to keyboard Layout
<calcmandan> is the bot not online?
<Jucato> calcmandan: apparently
<typedestereo> hm
<NickPresta> calcmandan, nubotu
<typedestereo> what's the kde equivalent of 'deb'?
<NickPresta> !bot
<nubotu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<WillMc> what is kontact
<Jucato> WillMc: KDE PIM. it "houses" kmail, korganizer, kaddressbook, etc
<NickPresta> typedestereo, that doesn't make sense. a deb package is for dpkg/apt based systems. Are you trying to install that deb?
<calcmandan> ok nubotu
<Jucato> !info kontact | WillMc
<nubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theFATMAN> what the sod is the 'kicker'?
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> theFATMAN: KDE panel
<NickPresta> Jucato, it doesn't do redirection, info, or search, AFAIK
<calcmandan> will it be the case for now or is it temporary?
<typedestereo> yes, I got an error message saying 'command not found'
<typedestereo> er
<Jucato> !info kicker | Jucato
<NickPresta> its temp. I would ask stdin. It is his, I think.
<typedestereo> wait a second
<typedestereo> *blink*
<nubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jucato> ok
<Jucato> it doesn't :)
<theFATMAN> !kicker
<navetz> Tann: is there a default keyboard layout, I don't know which one I use to have?
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicker, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> theFATMAN: Kicker is the KDE Panel
<theFATMAN> !thanks dude
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks dude, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<theFATMAN> lol
<typedestereo> it says I need to add a line beginning with deb into a certain file...how do I do that?
<Jucato> (as in "kick off" or "kick start" something
<theFATMAN> just thought it'd be funny, sorry
<HollowPoint> can we get rid of the bot lol
<Tann> navetz: I believe you can deselect "Enable Keyboard Layouts" Or is that what you have already?
<navetz> Tann: ah ok I see thanks.
<NickPresta> typedestereo, open up Adept and in the menu, there is a Manage Repositories section. Add the third party repository that way.
<theFATMAN> is kde-look.org the only site that has themes? can someone recommend a good one?
<Jucato> theFATMAN: kde-look is the only site that "collects" themes... there might be others scattered around the net
<HollowPoint> kde-look best one I've found but I decided not to actually use themes and instead I just mod things like splash screens and login screens seperately
<theFATMAN> Jucato: problem is they're short on dark themes, lol
<HollowPoint> you could always just use KDE4
<HollowPoint> it's not all that bad really
<theFATMAN> ive heard its not as stable as it could be
<WillMc> how do you upgrade to KDE4?
<Jucato> it's stable.. at least the one that will become 4.1...
<mr--t> yea but its pretty when it crashes
<Jucato> WillMc: #kubuntu-kde4 for instructions
<Jucato> (doesn't crash much here except for Plasma...)
<theFATMAN> lol
<Jucato> besides, KDE 4's color scheme is actually light. not dark
<Jucato> only Plasma's theme (which is separate) is dark
<Devourer> How do I emulate EOF in Konsole?
<mr--t> just kidding , only a couple of minor oops
<WillMc> Thanks
<Jucato> Devourer: you mean in a keypress?
<NickPresta> Devourer, control+D
<NickPresta> in bash anyways. I don't know about other shells
<Devourer> NickPresta, thanks.
<Mr_Pan> hi i've problem with compiz .   compiz function right but after reboot no function ..... any ideas   ^
<HollowPoint> which version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Mr_Pan> HollowPoint, hardy
<HollowPoint> in console type compiz --replace &
<HollowPoint> then reboot
<HollowPoint> should load up again at login
<HollowPoint> as you, not as root I might add
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> HollowPoint, i know ...... xgl not present ......
<Mr_Pan> nvidia driver is broken i must reintall it
<HollowPoint> ah ok
<HollowPoint> lol missed him
<navetz> hey guys, can somebody help me fix my windows key?
<HollowPoint> whats wrong with it?
<navetz> it doesn't work
<HollowPoint> lmfao
<navetz> is there a way I can test if its being sent
<HollowPoint> a little more description would be nice
<HollowPoint> what are you trying to do with it?
<Mr_Pan> HollowPoint, itt's ok  now
<HollowPoint> lol cool
<navetz> I have amarok set to switch songs when I press win + alt + n
<HollowPoint> are you running compiz?"
<navetz> so I want to get the windows key working again.
<Agent_bob> navetz i have "music" set to switch songs when i press ^c
<typedestereo> hm
<typedestereo> adept isn't opening
<navetz> Agent_bob: humm thats not a bad ide
<HollowPoint> I'd suggest using a different key combination instead
<navetz> HollowPoint: I usually run compiz but right now I am not
<NickPresta> navetz, if you're unsure that the super key is doing anything or being detected, you could use `xev` and see that it is being recognized (and its keycode)
<HollowPoint> ctrl c isn't the best combination to use
<navetz> NickPresta: ok ill try it
<HollowPoint> it's the cancel operation key combination for a lot of things so that could get confusing
<Agent_bob> HollowPoint it's natural in the console tho.  nothing needs to be changed... :)
<typedestereo> ...yeah, aptitude isn't launching
<typedestereo> with this error message:
<typedestereo> "The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem."
<HollowPoint> lol true I suppose
<typedestereo> (neither command helps)
<navetz> NickPresta: I don't think its working.
<NickPresta> typedestereo, run 'sudo apt-get update' in the Konsole then
<Agent_bob> HollowPoint and "music" being a script i wrote for a console media player...
<HollowPoint> nice one
<typedestereo> with this error message for attempting apt-get update: "E: Type 'http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list"
<typedestereo> (a mirror I tried to add to my repository)
<navetz> NickPresta: I am pretty sure its not set up, the output when I hit the super(windows) key is different then every other key.
<Agent_bob> pasting file /usr/local/bin/music
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d680af4eb
<NickPresta> typedestereo, all lines in your sources.list must be prefixed with 'deb', 'deb-src' and a couple others that let apt know that they are repositories. Post your sources.list to a pastebin
<HollowPoint> typedestereo you'll need to remove the line from your /etc/apt/sources.list file before it will open again
<typedestereo> what's the command for this?
<navetz> this is what happens when I type the windows key in xev:
<navetz> KeymapNotify event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x0,
<navetz>     keys:  0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<navetz>            0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<NickPresta> typedestereo, kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Agent_bob> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<navetz> any ideas?
<HollowPoint> nano /etc/apt/sources.list, use the arrow keys to get to the line you entered and remove it, then save the file and open apt and add the repo through the GUI
<Agent_bob> ooops NickPresta beet me.
<NickPresta> ;)
<HollowPoint> and me
<HollowPoint> :(
<HollowPoint> I'm a failure :(
<NickPresta> if it makes you feel better, i already had that types out before he asked how to do it
<NickPresta> s/types/typed/
<HollowPoint> lol
<Agent_bob> HollowPoint yeah.  your's is not even su'd
<HollowPoint> yeah I forget it, I'm always in su in konsole
<HollowPoint> I use Yakuake, so when I login to KDE I bring down Yakuake, issue the su command, then put yakuake to sleep until I need it, that way when I need to do anything in console I just press F11 to bring yakuake down and I don't have to faff around remembering Sudo lol
<HollowPoint> can be annoying when I have to fix compiz or emerald and need to NOT be su though but that's rarer than I need to edit a file as root
<Agent_bob> console != konsole      ;/
<Jucato> Agent_bob: I think he generally meant "do anything in a console/command line" :)
<HollowPoint> indeed Konsole, even in Yakuake is still Konsole but I think of it as the CLi generally lol
<HollowPoint> Jucato - You are obviously deep in my subconscious lol
<Agent_bob> <<< pet peeve      console is that thing in ctrl+alt+f1   not that cute little window thingy that emulates a "console/terminal"
<HollowPoint> lol I spend most of my time looking at the inside of Cisco Routers and Firewalls in "a console session" so is all the same to me
<Jucato> Agent_bob: a real console would include the hardware though, wouldn't it? ;)
<Agent_bob> ok!   "linux console"      picky picky....  :)))
<HollowPoint> lol
<prince_jammys> linux konsole
<Agent_bob> yeah you are right though.
<Agent_bob> that would be a "kde konsole"
<typedestereo> ...hm
<Agent_bob> but what evah
<typedestereo> I've added the mirror
<HollowPoint> wat eva!
<HollowPoint> lol
<typedestereo> I know the mirror has a certain file
<typedestereo> aptitude doesn't recognise it
<HollowPoint> what file are you trying to get?
<typedestereo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/pq/download
<typedestereo> pq_6.2-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<Agent_bob> HollowPoint maybe he is "hunt" for it....    (hint hint)
<typedestereo> from mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu
<typedestereo> I'm entering 'sudo aptitude install pq_6.2-0ubuntu2_all.deb'
<typedestereo> entered in the sources list as 'deb http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<typedestereo> deb-src http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu dapper main restricted'
<Agent_bob> typedestereo name too long.  try     sudo aptitude install pq"
<Agent_bob> s/"//
<typedestereo> no luck
<NickPresta> typedestereo, after you download that deb file, do this: sudo dpkg -i THEDEBFILE.deb
<typedestereo> and in the name of semantics, you're missing a definite article and an apostrophe too :P
<HollowPoint> have you tried googling the file, downloading it and then opening it locally with debian package manager instead?
<typedestereo> hm
<Agent_bob> apostrophe ?
<typedestereo> I haven't
<HollowPoint> I would suggest that
<NickPresta> typedestereo, after you download that deb file, do this: sudo dpkg -i THEDEBFILE.deb
<HollowPoint> you don't even need to do that if you're in Hardy
<root> cc
<root> Siguiente paso  ve 1  es 2 2874 0 rev 1
<root>  ¿No tienes Tarjeta? ¡No hay problema!
<root> ¡Tienes Acceso Discreto Telefónico!
<root>  
<root> Con tu acceso con Tarjeta tendrás 27 sitios bonus gratis!
<HollowPoint> just click on it, it'll open with debian package installer, may ask for your password but then it'll do it's thing
<NickPresta> HollowPoint, you can use the gui frontend to install the deb. I prefer the text way :)
<HollowPoint> yeah but just trying to help someone else who may not be all that familiar with console/konsole and therefore may be easier for them to use the GUI :D
<HollowPoint> I used to use Gentoo purely on the principle that I liked doing everything manually (The hard way basically) but then I saw the light and realised I'd have much more free time if I just did it the quick and easy way
 * Agent_bob wonders why it's considered easier to use a gui than follow a simple command line ...
<navetz> guys is it possible to dpkg -reconfigre your keyboard somehow?
<mr--t> the ubuntu page for that program reccomends not installing manually
<HollowPoint> because by default it's easier to point and click than it is to type things into konsole lol
<typedestereo> yeah, I installed the file but for some reason terminal isn't recognising it
<mr--t> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/pq/download
<HollowPoint> I still do most of my stuff (The stuff that matters that is) in CLi but for installing a package I'd normally just use the GUI
<HollowPoint> installing with the debian installer isn't a manual install
<Agent_bob> navetz dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow    used to allow for redefining the keyboard for X   but as to the console (which you probably didn't mean) it's another package.    and, i don't think the reconfig works in hardy  ;/
<HollowPoint> unzipping all the files to their appropriate places and editing config files is a manual install
<HollowPoint> or if you want to get really nitty gritty then compiling from source
<HollowPoint> using the debian installer is just like using apt-get install *program* you just already have the package locally instead of downloading it from a repo
<mr--t> ok they reccomend using aptitude
<navetz> Agent_bob: damn I am using hardy, should I do the reconfigure -plow ?
<HollowPoint> debian package installer IS aptitude lmao
<Agent_bob> HollowPoint not entirely.   dpkg doesn't auto-get the deps
<HollowPoint> the package installer does though
<Agent_bob> navetz you can try it.   i'm not using hardy so can't say for sure
<HollowPoint> if you download a .deb file, install it with the debian package installer (Which IS aptitude basically) then it will tell you deps are needed and then download and install them
<Agent_bob> if you use dpkg   it will tell you that deps are needed....   ;/
<Agent_bob> lets hear it for "dselect"
<HollowPoint> <Agent_bob> HollowPoint not entirely.   dpkg doesn't auto-get the deps
<HollowPoint> <Agent_bob> if you use dpkg   it will tell you that deps are needed....   ;/
<HollowPoint> either make up your mind or be more specific cos to me that says two opposite things lol
<Agent_bob> HollowPoint correct.    both are true.   read carefully.
<HollowPoint> are you meaning that dpkg will tell you it needs them but won't auto-get them?
<Agent_bob> auto-get != tell about.
<HollowPoint> rofl
<HollowPoint> I give up
<HollowPoint> lol
<HollowPoint> anyway ........ what colour would the sky be if blue didn't exist?
<Agent_bob> <HollowPoint> are you meaning that dpkg will tell you it needs them but won't auto-get them? <<<   you win  :)
<prince_jammys> brown
<typedestereo> undefined
<HollowPoint> lol
<HollowPoint> I think it would be pink
<prince_jammys> that's what i meant by brown
<typedestereo> just find the exact color composition of the sky at a given location
<typedestereo> and remove blue
<HollowPoint> lol in a computerised sky yes
<HollowPoint> not in chemically created sky however
<typedestereo> I work in ideals :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> !ot | HollowPoint
<nubotu> HollowPoint: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<HollowPoint> lol nice world you work in
<Agent_bob> what colour would the sky be without computers ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> and to answer your question, it would still be blue, we would just have a different name for the colour we now call "blue"
<HollowPoint> lmfao
<HollowPoint> nice answer
<HollowPoint> that would probably be the answer if the question came from an IQ test
<prince_jammys> i think the word would be 'unblue'
<Agent_bob> o.O (sky-colour)SOD !
<HollowPoint> it's like , if a man speaks in the woods but no woman is there to tell him he's wrong would he still make any sound?
<prince_jammys> who knows
<navetz> I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow and I reconfigured my keyboard but my windows key still doesn't work, any ideas?
<HollowPoint> change the sequence for next song lol
<Agent_bob> oh. get your misquotes streight.   "if a man spoke in the woods, and there was no woman there to hear it; would he still be wrong?"
<HollowPoint> I prefer mine
<typedestereo> hum
<HollowPoint> ?
<Agent_bob> navetz you do know that xorg has to be restarted before that change takes affect?
<Agent_bob> i suspect you do...
<typedestereo> so I downloaded this file for a program I want to install, and it was opened by kate
<typedestereo> which program should I open it with to initiate the installation?
<HollowPoint> whats the file extension?
<typedestereo> .deb
<navetz> Agent_bob: yes I restarted xorg
<Agent_bob> typedestereo what are you installing ?
<HollowPoint> you in Gutsy as opposed to Hardy?
<Agent_bob> typedestereo you did check the repos
<HollowPoint> if so right click it and tell it to open in the debian installer
<typedestereo> I'm actually using hardy
<HollowPoint> strange
<typedestereo> ...er, my mistake
<typedestereo> feisty fawn
<Agent_bob> typedestereo you mean you tried to dl and it opened in kate rather than dl'ing ?
<Agent_bob> oh!
<typedestereo> yes
<Agent_bob> never mind
<Agent_bob> is feisty still supported ?
<HollowPoint> right click and open it in GDebi installer
<Agent_bob> HollowPoint he'll have to dl it first.
<HollowPoint> and if you tell me you've got a mac mouse I'm going to hunt you down and kill you
<typedestereo> logitech, thanks~
<HollowPoint> he already has I think, or did you tell it to open from download?
<Agent_bob> second time.   "read carefully"
<typedestereo> I have it downloaded, I need the application with which to actually install it
<HollowPoint> lmfao
<HollowPoint> @ Agent_bob that is sorry
<HollowPoint> like I said typedstereo, right click and open with GDebi installer
<charlie5> mm, envy also fails to install nvidia driver :/
<HollowPoint> what nvidia card do you have charlie5?
<navetz> hey guys, I just found out I have ktouch installed
<navetz> could that be messing with my keyboard config?
<charlie5> hi navetz ...  it's a geforce 7600 gs
<HollowPoint> tell me what ktouch is and I'll tell you the answer
<typedestereo> oh, stuff is happening
<Agent_bob> HollowPoint well that's not what he said.   but yeah/
<charlie5> oops, i mean HollowPoint, sorry
<HollowPoint> lol I know
<typedestereo> ...I need to set up wine?
<typedestereo> damn.
<navetz> charlie5: what?
<HollowPoint> wtf you need to setup wine for this program?
<HollowPoint> yet it's a .deb?
<charlie5> navetz: sorry, misread nick
<typedestereo> evidently
<HollowPoint> whats the program supposed to do?
<navetz> charlie5: ah ok
<HollowPoint> charlie5 what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<typedestereo> a desktop version of idlerpg
<charlie5> hardy
<charlie5> it's a fresh install
<typedestereo> installing wine as we speak
<HollowPoint> hmmmmmmmm
<HollowPoint> can't remember how I installed mine in Hardy
<HollowPoint> in Gutsy was an installer in System Settings
<charlie5> i'm trying the old nvidia-glx, but now i get an adept packaging system error :/
 * charlie5 is not having much luck to day ;)
 * Agent_bob still wishes his nvidia card was supported.
<charlie5> i guess, i can try installing the drivers from NV's site ?
<HollowPoint> well I'm in Hardy and I have a 7600GT and I have nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-kernel-common installed and mine works fine
<HollowPoint> use konsole and do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-kernel-common
<Agent_bob> !worksforme
<HollowPoint> think thats how I did it
<nubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<charlie5> mm, well, i'll try it again and maybe get some more detailed error info ... thaks HollowPoint
<charlie5> <thanks>
<HollowPoint> k
<HollowPoint> thats very usefull Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> at times.
<Agent_bob> :)
<HollowPoint> working as an IT engineer I tend to follow the philosophy of "If you hear elephants it's probably elephants and not iguanas"
<HollowPoint> also meaning that if something works on one system it'll probably work on a "similar" system, it might not but thats a risk you take by asking advice of people who are not on an identical system
<Agent_bob> having "been there, done that"  in combat situations, if you hear elephants comming.   it may be mice...
<HollowPoint> yeah but you wouldn't assume it, stand up and get trampled on
<HollowPoint> by combat situations I guess you mean you're a soldier of some kind?
<NickPresta> He is a secret agent ;)
<HollowPoint> not very secret by all accounts
<Agent_bob> secret ?  what secret ?
<typedestereo> how do I configure wine?
<Agent_bob> nobody  told me.
<NickPresta> typedestereo, winecfg
<m0nkfish> hi
<HollowPoint> lo
<m0nkfish> i am having a few problems with my wireless connection (surprise surprise)
<HollowPoint> such as?
<typedestereo> allright, I installed wine but to run an install on a program I'm still getting a message telling me I need to install wine...
<m0nkfish> well. i have been trying to follow various guides on getting windows wireless cards to work on ubuntu using ndiswrapper
<typedestereo> the exact message being "dependancy is not satisfiable: wine"
<m0nkfish> but even though i've installed the (i think) correct driver with ndiswrapper, it still can't detect the hardware
<Agent_bob> typedestereo you are calling it as     wine /path/to/installer.exe
<Agent_bob> ?
<Agent_bob> oh   sorry i'm slow.
<HollowPoint> ok, well let's start by saying most common wireless cards are supported by the latest versions of Kubuntu/Ubuntu have you definately ruled out that Kubuntu cannot install it on it's own?
<Agent_bob> typedestereo humm    that message is from what command ?
<HollowPoint> typedstereo a .deb program that requires wine to be installed is probably not worth the hassle to get it installed
<typedestereo> it's from trying to use dgebi
<typedestereo> *gdebi to install the program
<m0nkfish> its a realtek 8187b that (according to the wiki) needs to use ndiswrapper
<Agent_bob> typedestereo try in konsole;    sudo dpkg -i package-name.deb    and see what it says
<HollowPoint> problem is you're on Feisty so obviously the GDebi program just isn't as up to date as it is on Gutsy and Hardy so it's not dragging in the deps, as Agent_Bob said before
<Agent_bob> or     sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package-name.deb
<HollowPoint> right and you've been following the wiki but it still won't install?
<m0nkfish> yeah
<HollowPoint> hmmmmmm
<m0nkfish> the page is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsRealTek
<HollowPoint> what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<charlie5> hi again ... well, 'mystery' solved .. i needed Option "NoPowerConnectorCheck" in my xorg.conf, just like the erro messages told me to do
 * charlie5 's face a little redder than usual
<HollowPoint> lol nicely fixed charlie5
<Agent_bob> chin up charlie5,  we all do that from time to time
<charlie5> heh ... thanks HollowPoint ... and cheers for the help
<HollowPoint> speak for yourself
 * HollowPoint is perfect
<HollowPoint> lol
<m0nkfish> im running hardy
<Agent_bob> i just did.   and you just lied  :)
<HollowPoint> is it a new card then m0nkfish
<m0nkfish> well, new with the laptop
<HollowPoint> artistic license Agent_bob ;)
<Agent_bob> ;/
<HollowPoint> so it's a new laptop you're installing ubuntu on?
<frybye> hi - in Thunderbird it is opening (e.g.) jpg- attachments with the wrong browser when I click on them.. in the settings there are no file assosiations listed at all - that area of settings is blank.. any ideas..?
<m0nkfish> yes
<frybye> in global standard the setting is correct = firefox...
<HollowPoint> frybye go to Kmenu > System Settings > Default Applications and set it there
<m0nkfish> everything else works fine
<m0nkfish> i'm dual-booting with vista
<frybye> Hollow - see above...
<HollowPoint> yup got ya
<HollowPoint> ok, I would have removed Vista rather than dual boot but ok
<m0nkfish> :p
<frybye> seems to be a specifically thunderbird problem.. otherwise firefox is being used...?
<HollowPoint> I'm assuming there is a button to turn the wireless hardware on?
<m0nkfish> yes and it is on :)
<HollowPoint> damn
<frybye> there is for sure a config file someplace or??#
<m0nkfish> lol
<m0nkfish> iwconfig doesn't detect wlan0
 * Agent_bob reconciles with HollowPoint for one word "<HollowPoint> ok, I would have removed Vista rather than dual boot but ok"
<HollowPoint> if you open a konsole and type lspci can you see the wireless card in th elist?
<charlie5> sooo ... would anyone have tried kubu with xen ?
<m0nkfish> no it's in lsusb
<HollowPoint> it's an external usb wireless device?
<HollowPoint> not built into the laptop?
<m0nkfish> it's internal usb
<frybye> so my problem in short-version: how to configure thunderbird when the built-in gui settings are not working??
<HollowPoint> ah was just wondering that lol
<HollowPoint> ok so is it in lsusb?
<m0nkfish> yup
<m0nkfish> Bus 006 Device 003: ID 0bda:8197 Realtek Semiconductor Corp
<HollowPoint> ok
<HollowPoint> link me to the wiki please?
<Agent_bob> new lappy has built-in usb devices  ;/     sad state of affairs this is becomming
<NekosolTeraDyne> !wifi
<nubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<m0nkfish> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsRealTek
<m0nkfish> that page has detail on my specific driver
<m0nkfish>  /card
<HollowPoint> Agent_bob some of the new HP Servers have internal USB Backup Tape Drives ffs!
<mr--t> frybye the thunderbird app will default to your kde settings see above to set defaults
<Agent_bob> oh an actual sting ?   or plugged streight into the board ?
<HollowPoint> nah the motherboard has a usb port on it lol
<HollowPoint> exactly the same usb port you would see on the outside of the case
<HollowPoint> in the middle of the motherboard
<m0nkfish> lo
<m0nkfish> l
<HollowPoint> with a picture of a cartoon dog underneath it
<HollowPoint> your card isn't in that link mate
<HollowPoint> yours is an 8197
<m0nkfish> shall i try the generic one
<m0nkfish> i swear my computer told me it was 8187b
<HollowPoint> is your laptop a toshiba?
<m0nkfish> i mean thats the driver im using in vista
<HollowPoint> You're not trying to use the Vista driver with NDiswrapper are you?
<m0nkfish> the win98 driver
<HollowPoint> hmmmmmmmmm
<HollowPoint> I'd be more inclined to use a Windows XP driver to work with Ndiswrapper, back in the days of Win98 wireless wasn't exactly established
<se7en> is kubuntu not compatible with normal linux
<HollowPoint> Win XP SP1 doesn't even support wireless properly lol
<HollowPoint> what makes you say that se7en?
<se7en> i can't scp anything from debian to kubuntu
<frybye> HollowPoint: using a usb-wlan-stick attached to a port -inside- the pc case is not a good idea at all - the radio signals will be 95% screened by the metal case around them (If i have understood you correctly?)
<se7en> i get 0kb files thats all
<Agent_bob> se7en heh.   try as root.
<Agent_bob> sounds like you don't have perms to read
<frybye> you can buy a little lead/adapter- thing to extend the usb-port to a small plate at the back of the pc - or a longer usb lead and just run that out the back of the pc and place the usb-wland-stick someplace higher on your desk or similar..
<se7en> i can ssh in the kubuntu box Agent_bob
<mr--t> monkfish http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792092
<se7en> just scp doesn't work
<m0nkfish> oof thanks mrt
<m0nkfish> that is exactly my setup (hardy and toshiba realtek)
<Agent_bob> se7en haven't changed my mind one byte
<Agent_bob> se7en still sounds like you don't have read permission on the source files
<HollowPoint> frybye, I was referring to a backup Tape Device in new HP Servers not wireless usb adapters but yeah your point is none the less true lol
<se7en> well debian root scp --> kubuntu doesn't work
<HollowPoint> yeah you probably don't have the rights in kubuntu to actually place the file there
<se7en> ssh to kubuntu sudo scp from debian to kubuntu doesn't work as well
<HollowPoint> ie the place you are trying to save the file, you don't have rights to
<HollowPoint> make sure you're logged into the console as root, THEN ssh to the Debian box and do the SCP, you might have better luck
<mr--t> monkfish google is a wonderfull thing lol
<mr--t> nite all
<HollowPoint> nite mate
<Agent_bob> se7en you do know that $USER on one box/system  may not = $USER on another.  i.e. permissions issue.  be root on both.    scp root@source.ip:file root@dest.ip:/path
<Agent_bob> root is almost always $UID = 0
<Agent_bob> and at any rate almost always the super user
<HollowPoint> Kubuntu does have an annoying feature sometimes where if you try to write a file to an area you don't have permission to write to it just writes a zero file
<se7en> Agent_bob: nop doesn't do it ... works to other debian boxes so ... only kubunutu makes problems ...
<Agent_bob> it shouldn't even make an empty inode HollowPoint
<Agent_bob> key word "should"
<Agent_bob> se7en interesting.  what version ?
<se7en> 8.04 Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> too new for me to test.  but file a bug.
<se7en> Agent_bob: samba has the same problem i can copy out but not in ... just checked that ... ???
<HollowPoint> I've done scp from kubuntu to kubuntu previously
<HollowPoint> on Hardy I mean
<Agent_bob> i'd say it's a bug   but not sure where.
<HollowPoint> well I'm assuming you heard about the problem with RSA keys in all Debian based systems?
<HollowPoint> and I'm not talking about recent ones either, I'm talking about 2 years ago apparently
<EvolElm0> afternoon all
<HollowPoint> some dev "accidentally" removed something from the randomizer that's used to create ssl certs and rsa keys, means it's possible for someone to brute force into a system quickly
<Agent_bob> se7en as per the origenal question.   *buntu is not actually "linux" per'se   linux is the kernel and at the kernel level one "GNU/Linux" distrobution differs very little from another.   that's not to say that ubuntu didn't/doesn't mess with the kernel too.    only saying that the problem is more likely in the GNU user land apps/configs than in the kernel.
<jsilverman2> hello
<Agent_bob> HollowPoint yeah i only heard bits and peaces on that.   know any quick test to see if a system is affected ?
<jsilverman2> strigi links from konqueror shell firefox which complains that it has no protocol handler for strigi:
<jsilverman2> how do i fix this?
<jsilverman2> i want strigi: to shell konqueror
<HollowPoint> ALL Debian systems are affected, only way I know of at present to fix it is uninstall ssh and re-install it by compiling it from scratch and as for ssl certs I haven't looked into fixing that as I don't have any.
<m0nkfish> ok im getting somewhere :D
<Agent_bob> HollowPoint "all" is a broad range.   i'm still using dapper...
<HollowPoint> yeah you might just about be safe then, I know it happened about 2 years ago and no one knew about it until now, Dapper could be a close call, google the problem "debian based ssl issues" and see if Dapper was affected or not
<Agent_bob> HollowPoint i know a guy using potato
<Agent_bob> k
<HollowPoint> see I was interested to know if Gentoo was affected or not, as it was originally Debian based, it seems when they changed to be Fedora Core based (A year or two ago I think) they also inherited the ssl stuff instead of carrying over debians
<HollowPoint> well done m0nkfish
<HollowPoint> how far are you getting?\
<m0nkfish> well wlan0 now shows my card
<HollowPoint> nice one
<EvolElm0> this is going to be interesting.. currently attempting to get WOW working.. :S
<HollowPoint> slightly more detailed question then, what ISN'T working? lol
<m0nkfish> network manager still isn't giving me a list of wireless networks
<HollowPoint> EvolElm0 I wouldn't even try without crossover, just not worth the hassle for the results you'll get
<m0nkfish> could you do me a favour please and scroll up to find mr--t's link from earlier
<m0nkfish> i lost the url
<HollowPoint> what does your /etc/network/interfaces file look like
<HollowPoint> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792092
<m0nkfish> er... can i paste 6 lines..?
<m0nkfish> thanks
<HollowPoint> just tell me whats in it
<HollowPoint> does it detail eth0 or wlan0 at all?.
<Odd-rationale> m0nkfish: > 3 should be in the pastebin... :)
<EvolElm0> HollowPoint: go for a dual boot instead?
<HollowPoint> nah, get crossover
<EvolElm0> *googles*
<m0nkfish> 'auto wlan0'
<HollowPoint> I don't use WoW myself but I've heard it's hard to install unless you have crossover installed and doesn't give the results people wanted
<m0nkfish> 'iface wlan0 inet dhcp'
<HollowPoint> ok save a copy of the file as /etc/network/interfaces.old
<HollowPoint> and edit the file by removing everything about wlan0, and save it as /etc/network/interfaces
<HollowPoint> before you do that though
<HollowPoint> you'll need to stop networking
<HollowPoint> so /etc/init.d/networking stop
<HollowPoint> then edit the files
<HollowPoint> then /etc/init.d/networking start
<m0nkfish> ok thanks :)
<HollowPoint> then check knetworkmanager
<EvolElm0> oh.. crossover = $40USD?
<Agent_bob> HollowPoint between September 2006 and May 13th, 2008 may be affected.  << post dapper   :)
 * Agent_bob goes to kick heck out of his ssh door now just to see if brute force gets in....
<m0nkfish> right
<m0nkfish> i removed the wlan0 stuff
<m0nkfish> and it shows up wireless networks :D
<HollowPoint> cool for you Agent_bob
<m0nkfish> but i think the problem is WEP compatibility now
<HollowPoint> WEP works fine, you might have a problem with WPA though
<HollowPoint> yeah EvolElm0 it costs $40 USD but it's cheaper than Windows and it works well with alot of programs, I use it for MS Office for those occassions where I ABSOLUTELY HAVE to use MS Office
<EvolElm0> fair enough.. ill put a bit more research in to it.. probably see how it runs with wine first..
<HollowPoint> cool
<HollowPoint> I run Star Trek Elite Force II on Wine perfectly
<HollowPoint> I had to install it on a windows box first (God bless Virtualbox so I don't actually have to run windows) and then copy the installation over to wine
<HollowPoint> then made a couple of changes in regedit using Wine and it works lovelly
<EvolElm0> dont really wanna slice up one of the TB drives to half windows/nix
<HollowPoint> like I said
<HollowPoint> Virtualbox matey
<HollowPoint> it's in the repos
<tuxwulf> HollowPoint: ST Elite Force is a heavy game?
<m0nkfish> ok gonna try out my WEP network
<Agent_bob> anyway to get "dpmi" in wine ?
<HollowPoint> reasonably heavy tuxwulf year
<HollowPoint> it's an FPS game
<HollowPoint> ok m0nkfish
<HollowPoint> dpmi?
<Agent_bob> dos protected mode interface
<Agent_bob> interface ?
<Agent_bob> not sure about the last word
<m0nkfish> yeah still having problems connecting :(
<tuxwulf> HollowPoint:  Cool...  Must try such things.. switch is easily made...
<m0nkfish> the networks show up fine
<Agent_bob> the older model "command prompt"
<m0nkfish> and i can actually 'connect' to mine
<m0nkfish> but can't load web pages or make irc connections etc
<Agent_bob> need to find the source to the C64 "red storm rising" and port it to linux ;/
<HollowPoint> you should probably try rebooting the PC with the cable unplugged mate, mess about with it for ten minutes to see if you can sort it using knetworkmanager, then come back and tell us, if you can't get it working reboot again with the cable plugged in
<m0nkfish> will do
<m0nkfish> ta
<HollowPoint> it is possible to do it without rebooting but it's the quickest easiest way for me to get you to do it lol
<HollowPoint> I play Paperboy on linux
<HollowPoint> ported from C64 to Windows and play it in Wine :D
 * Agent_bob </knods?
<Agent_bob> >
<HollowPoint> god I'm a geek
<tuxwulf> HollowPoint: ... go with the feeling, it's a good thing...
<Agent_bob> i have rsr ported to dos  but it doesn't work in qemu + win9x   nor normal wine
<aobo> Hi
<Agent_bob> it runs in qemu  but the timming is normalx40k
<aobo> Can i please get some help with scp command?
<aobo> im trying to download a file from remote server to my computer
<HollowPoint> what help do you need?
<HollowPoint> you using Hardy?
<aobo> no...
<aobo> just normal scp
<HollowPoint> no as in Kubuntu Hardy Heron?
<aobo> scp yourname@yourserver:desktop/assi3
<aobo> doesnt work
<aobo> well i m not sure...
<aobo> never heard of it
<Agent_bob> aobo scp user@ip.address:/path/to/file dest-user@dest-ip.address:/path/to/dest
<HollowPoint> you are in Linux?
<aobo> yeah
<HollowPoint> what version of Linux?
<HollowPoint> are you wireless monkfish?
<aobo> kubuntu
<monkfish> its...
<aobo> no.
<monkfish> its working...
<HollowPoint> lmfao
<monkfish> i dont understand how lol
<HollowPoint> nice one monkfish
<HollowPoint> I telepathically made it work
<monkfish> im on WPA
<aobo> agent bob. i tried that
<HollowPoint> aobo when did you install kubuntu?
<aobo> ssh: aobo-desktop: Name or service not known
<aobo> lost connection
<monkfish> thanks for all your help HollowPoint
<aobo> a while ago.
<HollowPoint> np monk
<Agent_bob> aobo you may be experancing the latest *buntu bug.
<aobo> argh!!!!!!!!
<HollowPoint> so you're not able to ssh to the machine you're trying to copy from?
<aobo> nope
<HollowPoint> that could be the start of the problem lol
<aobo> this assignment is due in like a few hours and i left the files at school
<aobo> :S
<Boohbah> aobo: aobo-desktop is NOT an IP address
<aobo> oh
<Agent_bob> aobo you have to be able to ssh in to use scp
<Boohbah> aobo: unless you have DNS or hosts setup it will not resolve
<aobo> i did ssh in
<aobo> i can look at al the files
<HollowPoint> Anyone else confused now?
<aobo> lol
<Agent_bob> aobo use the same address for scp that you did for ssh
<aobo> i did...
<EvolElm0> what programming tools do we all use?
<HollowPoint> do you have a VPN to the school?
<monkfish> kate :)
<Boohbah> EvolElm0: the ones for the task at hand
<aobo> :S i have no idea
<HollowPoint> nano :D
<Agent_bob> aobo if ssh works and scp only makes empty files   it's a known bug i think.
<aobo> all im trying to do is download a few files from school to my computer. i have established the connection
<frogonwheels> vim
<Boohbah> vim
<Boohbah> gcc
<aobo> upload works though
<aobo> i can upload files
<Boohbah> gdb
<frogonwheels> I use vim on windoze with delphi :)
<HollowPoint> you can scp TO the machine but not from?
<aobo> if that means uploading to school server but not download ... then yes
<Agent_bob> aobo open konqueror and use     fish://source-ip.address:/         < translate the address of course
<aobo> ahhh
<Boohbah> aobo: have you thought about firewalls? they could be filtering port 22
<aobo> :S all these technical stuff lol
<Boohbah> aobo: what did you expect? you're using linux
<Agent_bob> fish in konq is sweet
<aobo> fish doesnt work
<Boohbah> aobo: you fail
<Agent_bob> if you can ssh in you should be able to fish in
<aobo> or... i can just try figure out whats wrong with my assignment
<aobo> then upload it ...
<aobo> stupid java
<aobo> :(
<aobo> code looks fine
<aobo> but nothing come out
<Agent_bob> or maybe    fish://user@address    i think that works too
<aobo> nope.
<Agent_bob> aobo heh.  wait.    you can ssh in, and look at the code ?   you have it locally then  just do     ssh user@address cat file > file
<Agent_bob> the redirrect will be local because it's the terminal that is being redirrected not the remote shell
<aobo> @_@
<Agent_bob> ;/
<aobo> hmm
<aobo> tell me how to open a java file in kate?
<aobo> :S
<aobo> i have files there and i need to look at them
<aobo> kate *.java?
<Agent_bob> yep
<HollowPoint> nano Roxorz
<Agent_bob> but kdevelop would probobably be better
<aobo> partch:~/Desktop/assi3> kate Cell.java
<aobo> kate: cannot connect to X server
<aobo> :S
<Agent_bob> aobo heh   get it local   like i said.
<Agent_bob> exit the ssh shell   and run  the same ssh command but add     cat /path/to/file.java > file.java      to the end of it,  and open with anything you want.
<HollowPoint> so lemme get this straight, you're using linux at home, you're using linux at school, you know how to ssh and scp and you're writing something in Java using a text editor, yet you're asking us for help?
<EvolElm0> test
<EvolElm0> i can see!
<HollowPoint> you can?
<aobo> yes...
<HollowPoint> wickid
<HollowPoint> what were you testing?
<aobo> come on its Uni
<aobo> i barely pulled the java out of my butt
<EvolElm0> new res and new refrest rate.. heh
<EvolElm0> but i lost my 2nd moniter..
<HollowPoint> aaaaaaaaaaah
<HollowPoint> lol
<HollowPoint> what are you using to configure the monitors and res?
<HollowPoint> randr?
<EvolElm0> twinview
<HollowPoint> cool, same as me
<aobo> ssh u4526644@partch.anu.edu.au cat Desktop/assi3/Cell.java > Cell.java
<aobo> okay thats what i typed in
<HollowPoint> have to use randr on my laptop cos it doesn't have an nvidia card :(
<aobo> asked for pwd and i entered it and nothing happened
<Agent_bob> aobo good.  now open the file you just copied to your $PWD
<HollowPoint> when you edited the new res did you edit xorg.conf directly or did you use the gui in Kubuntu?\
<aobo> there is no file.
<aobo> Cell.java is no where to be seen on my computer... where would it be?
<Agent_bob> $PWD
<Agent_bob> echo $PWD    will expand that for you
<aobo> im really lost...
<EvolElm0> used the gui.. saved it..
<frybye> Hi - whats the best app to use to put an image of the system onto a neighbouring pc??
<aobo> what does cat do again?
<HollowPoint> there's your mistake, DON'T use the gui
<frybye> to use for recovery if necessary...? (assuming that on then boots with a live cd to restore?)
<Agent_bob> aobo   man cat      in short same as dos "type"
<EvolElm0> HollowPoint: really?
<HollowPoint> frybye there's a program called shadow protect but it's not open source or free
<funcrush> kwin doesn't start at boot after I updated. How can I fix?
<HollowPoint> yeah GUI will F**K your xorg.conf
<HollowPoint> it's broked!
<EvolElm0> ah rite
<Odd-rationale> dd might work in a hitch...
<frybye> HollowPoint: and something that is open source/free??
<HollowPoint> I used something the other day and can't rightly remember what it was now, basically ghosted an entire drive image into a file
<HollowPoint> google linux file recovery
<Agent_bob> frybye dd is a linux standard for that purpose
<frybye> HollowPoint: using the kubuntu-live cd to restore?
<HollowPoint> yeah think it was dd
<EvolElm0> HollowPoint: same deal if ur using ubuntu?
<frybye> ok.. tks.. I will go look...
<Agent_bob> frybye tar is what i would reccomend tho
<aobo> im gonna kill myself
<aobo> :(
<HollowPoint> as far as I know EvolElm0 yeah
<Odd-rationale> frybye: there was something along those line in this issue of the fullcirclemagazine: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2008/04/24/one-year-of-full-circle/
<frybye> Agent_bob: something not too complicated to use..
<HollowPoint> right I'm off out to the shop for a bit, back later
<EvolElm0> so how do i edit that file? never done it before
<HollowPoint_AwY> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HollowPoint_AwY> but I would google it
<HollowPoint_AwY> google "twinview dual monitors xorg.conf"
<HollowPoint_AwY> takes some playing with but there are plenty of tutorials out there
<EvolElm0> cool thx
<Agent_bob> frybye tar     like this maybe.       from the remote machine,     ssh root@ip.address tar  -lczf - / > backup-ipaddress.tar.gz                simple enough for me.  </shrugs>
<Agent_bob> one could even pipe that back into tar and have it extract locally....             | tar -xf - -C /ipaddress/storage/root/dir
<axel> Hello! After unsuccessfully trying the 3D-effects in Hardy the [Alt]+[Tab]-behaviour changed. Before the test of the effects a little window was displayed in the center of the screen providing information about the window which would open if the [Alt]-key was released. Now, after the test, holding [Alt] and pressing [tab] windows get the active status. How to get the old behavior back?
<Agent_bob> axel delete the home config that changed.   but i can't tell you which one that was, only that it's probably in ~/.kde*/share/<somewhere>
<Agent_bob> find ~/.kde*        -amin n
<Agent_bob>               File was last accessed n minutes ago.
<Agent_bob> find ~/.kde* -amin 20       if it was within 20 minutes you did the testing...
<axel> Agent_bob: Thanks. The Problem is that the test took place some hours ago and I have worked in the meantime.
<frybye> Odd-rationale: the method using partimage in the magazine is rather complex for a newbie - I have acronis live image here but it seems to take forever to resolve the local network and -see- the other pc - any tips on fixing that??
<Agent_bob> so use        -cmin n
<Agent_bob>               File's status was last changed n minutes ago.
<frybye> agent bob - what you are suggesting if perhaps simple for a person with some degree of background linux knowledge- which i am only just starting on...
<Agent_bob> no  -amin would still be better    but you know that 600 minutes = 10 hours
<frybye> perhaps someone knows a trick to get acronis to resolve the netwsork a bit faster...?
<frybye> is sometimes seems to take either -forever- or fails completly...
<krapper> hi. After changing the graphics card in the Display Settings, kubuntu fails to boot. I can get into recovery mode. How can I fix this?
<Agent_bob> frybye ok.  sorry for any confusion.
<Odd-rationale> frybye: i never used acronis. sorry...
<axel> Agent_bob: Nothing worked.
<frybye> Odd-rationale: when it works it is fine..(is also just a spec. linux system of course..)
<frogonwheels> krapper: assuming by 'fails to boot'  you mean kdm doesn't start up?
<krapper> frogonwheels: yup
<frybye> ok - I will try again with acronis - the other stuff here is beyond me a bit for the moment...
<frogonwheels> krapper:   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frogonwheels> possibly will reset.
<frogonwheels> I've found that the graphics card display settings editor is worse than useless.
<krapper> frogonwheels: are you sure that will work? my version of kubuntu is pretty old.
<krapper> the version before Feisty Fawn, i think
<frogonwheels> krapper:  that will go through the promts and set up a default xorg.conf
<Agent_bob> axel ?    as in ?    find didn't find a file ?    deleting the file didn't change anything ? (restart of kde required "ctrl+alt+backspace")    all of the above ???
<frogonwheels> that's been round since b4 ubuntu
<krapper> frogonwheels: oh, ok. Thanks a million!
<axel> find /home/axel/.kde* -amin 1200
<axel> find: /home/axel/.kde/share/apps/kvpnc: Permission denied
 * krapper hugs frogonwheels and gets back to the stuff
<axel> Agent_bob: I performed also a restart since testing
<axel> Agent_bob: I did not even find a file.
<Agent_bob> axel ummm  did you by any chance "install" things and test ?
<navetz> hey can anyone here please help me get my windows key working agiain. I messed up something with my keyboard settings and now the key is not working, please help
<axel> Agent_bob: I had to install the Compiz-engine.
<Agent_bob> axel ok.   i'm not sure what that package "might have" removed or over writen.   you better ask in the compiz channel seeing that the change was not in your home dir.
<axel> Agent_bob: K-Menue > System > Desktop Effects
<Agent_bob> !compiz
<nubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<axel> Agent_bob: then I clicked on the button install.
<Agent_bob>                   ^
<Agent_bob> out of my scope.
<arcl> holding ALT, using the mouse to move the window.
<axel> Agent_bob, nubotu: Thanks.
<Agent_bob> sorry axel, thought you only had a config issue.   have to hand you off to a dev on that one.
<Agent_bob> welcome
<Agent_bob> arcl and ?
<Agent_bob> ifconfig -a   yelds an  sit0   what is that interface ?
<Agent_bob> !wifi
<nubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Agent_bob> atheros    hard / easy to get working ?
<axel> Agent_bob: There was one single checkbox to activate.
<Agent_bob> axel ah where ?
<axel> Agent_bob: System Settings > Window Behaviour > Window "features" > the first one in "navigation"
<Agent_bob> cool.
 * Agent_bob notes
<axel> Agent_bob: I saw this earlier but I did not think that this checkbox would have that effect.
<axel> Agent_bob: Thanks again for your help.
<Agent_bob> welcome.
<millak> hey, I'm having trouble compiling kxdocker
<millak> says "configure: error: C compiler canot create executables"
<Agent_bob> install "build-essential"
<Agent_bob> !b-e
<nubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<millak> Oh right, thank you
<Agent_bob> welcome.
<millak> hm, another problem, but I'll take a look at that help file first .)
 * Agent_bob wonders where millak's other eye is o.O
<millak> No, couldn't find help from that file for this: now it says "Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<millak> What are "X includes" anyways?
<Snowman108> I just upgraded and I used to be able to use xcall now it seems to be gone...anyone know whats up?
<Snowman108> Listen also
<Agent_bob> probably a package named xorg-dev   or some such.   apt-cache search "X includes"   might know.   sudo apt-get install <packagename>   should grab it .
<Agent_bob> @ millak   ^
<Agent_bob> millak general rule of thumb when compiling,   "headers/includes/..." normally means some -dev package
<Agent_bob> Snowman108 not a kloo here.
<millak> right... so when it doesn't find Qt headers that means that I need a qt-dev package of some sort
<Snowman108> this sucks... looks like I may have to go back to 7.4
<Agent_bob> millak yep
<Daisuke_Ido> Snowman108: what's xcall
<Agent_bob> !info xcall
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info xcall, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> the wiki says atheros works oob ?   how far back can one expect that to hold true ???  dapper even ?
<Snowman108> it is used whith node to call another node or packet station  (amature radio)
<Freethinker_AU> I read I can install Kubuntu Hardy Heron as an application through Windows, then uninstall if I don't like the program. Can Kubuntu Hardy Heron still be uninstalled if I installed it to a separate hard drive?
<Snowman108> Listen would listen on all the ports to moitor all the traffic
<Agent_bob> !wubi
<nubotu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Agent_bob> Freethinker_AU ^
<Daisuke_Ido> Agent_bob: depends on how long madwifi's been included
<Agent_bob> Freethinker_AU short answer is "yes"
<HollowPoint> you can install Hardy Heron along side Windows anyway as a dualboot system and grub automatically configures to boot Windows as well, removing it is also possible but you have to do a fix mbr in windows setup after removing the Linux Partitions
<Freethinker_AU> Ty Agent_bob I am very grateful for your answer
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Ido ?    madwifi ?    is that a package ?
<Daisuke_Ido> HollowPoint: and that's why there's wubi - a lot of people don't feel comfortable taking what they perceive to be that large of a risk with their pc
<Freethinker_AU> Ty HollowPoint
<Daisuke_Ido> !madwifi
<nubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Agent_bob> ;/
<Agent_bob> !info madwifi
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info madwifi, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<tuxwulf> HollowPoint: YOU seem quite knowledgable in Kubuntu eh... With Heron, how come I can install from alt CD but after install and restart, screen stays dark? Or rather, what can I do about it to make it work?
<HollowPoint> why do you want to install from the alt cd?
<Agent_bob> tuxwulf i know that wasn't addressed to me.  but that sounds like a kernel framebuffer & xorg module conflict     simple answer is stop using boot splash and make sure xorg is configured correctly.   or.   use vesa as the xorg driver.
<HollowPoint> or install from the standard installer cd and then edit your installation once it's installed
<Agent_bob> HollowPoint because it's a commong issue that many can not get the gui up in the live CD
<HollowPoint> unless there's a specific reason for installing from the alt cd
<HollowPoint> that seems odd, any idea which graphics chipset that problem is with?
<Agent_bob> ati mostely
<HollowPoint> surprise
<HollowPoint> NOT!
<Agent_bob> sometimes a "noacpi" at boot of the live CD will work around it.
<Freethinker_AU> Ty all for your help
<HollowPoint> never had a problem with the live cd tbh on ati, intel or nvidia chipsets but I haven't used every single model of each chipset obviously
<Agent_bob> but a lappy with acpi permanantly disabled is not reasonable.
<HollowPoint> didn't realise was such a common problem
<tuxwulf> Agent_bob: HollowPoint > Correct, the live CD does not start up, screen stays blank. ATI chipset.
<Agent_bob> i've seen it many times.    and up close and personal too
<HollowPoint> hmmmmmm
<HollowPoint> do you even get the kubuntu boot screen where you have an option of installing in different methods?
<tuxwulf> So I downloaded the alt CD, install works ok, no errors, just afterwards, screen stays blank.
<Agent_bob> HollowPoint yes   and the splash works up to start of xorg   then  black screen of *buntu
<tuxwulf> I therefore am forced to use text installer, andf that goes well. But .. I can not really remember well if the installer ever asks me to configure x-settigns myself
<tuxwulf> I suppose I have to start the installer with some options
<Agent_bob> HollowPoint and you can't switch back to a console   the vidio chip is in some wierd mode that leaves you in the dark until hard reset.
<HollowPoint> ok well while the splash screen is running you should be able to press alt ctrl f1 and get into a console session, at which point you can re-configure X
<Agent_bob> HollowPoint not enough time   when xorg starts, it's lights out.
<HollowPoint> nah WHILE the splash screen is running
<Agent_bob> there is no console durring that....
<Agent_bob> try it.   the live CD is not quite like the installed system
<HollowPoint> yeah there is, the splash screen is just hiding the text which in some other linux installations would be showing you what was being loaded, just wait till it gets about 3/4 of the way through and hit ctrl alt f1
<Agent_bob> or do you mean the "grub" shell ?
<HollowPoint> neither
<Agent_bob> you can't configure xorg from there...
<tuxwulf> Spalsh screen... like when that cylon light is running to and fro?
<HollowPoint> I mean after install
<HollowPoint> ie you install from the alt cd
<HollowPoint> then reboot
<HollowPoint> then during Kubuntu splash screen where the progress bar is going accross at about 3/4 you should be able to get into console
<Agent_bob> right.   i'm with that.    and like i said.   stop using splash so the vidio doesn't go into fb mode will usually fix it.
<tuxwulf> WHoa... not one but two knowledgables here...
<tuxwulf> thanks!
<tuxwulf> I will try and let you know.. may not be this evening though
<Agent_bob> i simply boot with vga=normal nosplash     and violah   but that doesn't word with all hw.
<Agent_bob> tuxwulf there are details on the web about this issue too.  you can check with google about it too.
<Agent_bob> s/word/work/     i don't know why the d and k get so confused on my kbd
<Agent_bob> and h and n do that too
<Agent_bob> i'm not lysdexic.  really i'm not.
<HollowPoint> nah mate its your keyboard
<HollowPoint> mine does it from time to time too
<HollowPoint> like it tries to teach me a lesson when I'm pissed and stuff
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> ^5
<millak> huu, I got kxdocker compiled! But I don't see a way to configure it...
<HollowPoint> no idea, never used it sorry
<millak> oh dear
<Agent_bob> would madwifi be in the restricted area ?
<millak> I'm also open to recommendations on a different program that does roughly the same thing...
<HollowPoint> what does it do?
<Agent_bob> what kind of crippled bot is this nubotu anyway ?     !info doesn't work
<bazhang_> not til monday
<HollowPoint> lmao
<Agent_bob> it is monday !
<bazhang_> db being brought online from crashed server
<just-this-time> \o
<just-this-time> Failed to startup volume : No such file or directory
<just-this-time> Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<Agent_bob> well not in some far west tz maybe...
<just-this-time> any cnance to repair an ntfs of vista from within kubuntu?
<just-this-time> vista repari itself failed
<just-this-time> also trying to backup broken vista install
<HollowPoint> I'm in NZ it's nearly Tuesday for me
<Agent_bob> just-this-time can you boot to the recovery console ?     run chkdsk like it says
<just-this-time> Agent_bob: ty
<simula> is there any way to get the system clock on AM/PM time rather than military 24 hour time?  (KDE 4 remix - kubuntu 8.04)
<Agent_bob> just-this-time also there is a windows channel here    #windows   you might get help there
<Agent_bob> simula right click it and configure ?
<just-this-time> well now it is vista issue sorry, visat does some tries to repair which apparently failed, this kubuntu here is on same sda drive on neosmart boot
<Agent_bob> i think it's in the lang& section
<simula> agent_bob... there is no such option in the dialog provided :/
<simula> kde 4 and all
<just-this-time> yep Agent_bob ##WINDOWS will check
<HollowPoint> just-this-time you can run chkdsk from inside windows in the cli, no need for recovery console, just go into cmd and run chkdsk /? it'll tell you how to force the drive to unmount before the check runs and then you'll have to reboot, it'll do the check as it boots.
<Agent_bob> simula ah kde4  that's out of my scope too.   and there is a channel for that
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<just-this-time> HollowPoint: ty vista not booting , trying endlessly to repair
<nubotu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<simula> thank you sir
<HollowPoint> ah ok
<just-this-time> while kubunut alive and well , ha
<HollowPoint> in that case just do as Agent_bob said
<HollowPoint> boot to recovery console using windows disk
<HollowPoint> preferrably Win XP disk tbh
<HollowPoint> then while in recovery console run chkdsk
<just-this-time> ah burn a windows recovery boot?
<HollowPoint> nooooooooooooooo
<HollowPoint> windows install disk
<HollowPoint> watch the bottom of the screen as it loads files and it'll ask you to press a button to enter recovery console
 * Agent_bob points at ##windows again and taps fingure nails on desk...
<just-this-time> dont make me laugh HollowPoint tis vista, they sold so called oem having only an on partition recovery which overwrites vista partition
<just-this-time> Agent_bob: NP
<just-this-time> was with HollowPoint
<HollowPoint> if not once it's booted to the installer you'll have an option to repair an existing windows installation
<just-this-time> seee?
<HollowPoint> lol I'm a Senior Windows Engineer
<just-this-time> bye for now
<HollowPoint> see ya
<Agent_bob> </click...click...click>
<HollowPoint> what does that mean?
<jussi01> !ot
<nubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
 * HollowPoint demands to know what </click...click...click> means
 * Agent_bob points at ##windows again and taps fingure nails on desk...
<HollowPoint> lmao
<HollowPoint> he's gone
<Agent_bob> closing html tag </*>   or xml or what ever.
<HollowPoint> ah ok
<HollowPoint> theFATMAN is back!
<tuxwulf> !dolphin |tuxwulf
<Agent_bob> you senior developers types....   i sware.        :)
<HollowPoint> nah not a dev
<HollowPoint> am an I.T. engineer mate
<theFATMAN> HollowPoint: lol, how are ya, mate?
<HollowPoint> I work with Windows, Linux, Cisco etc fixing things that break and setting up new systems/networks
 * jussi01 points at #kubuntu-offtopic 
<HollowPoint> not bad theFATMAN yourself?
<theFATMAN> nice, i'm studying for a lowly A+ now
<theFATMAN> i'm good
 * HollowPoint asks jussi01 why he pointed at a channel I don't want to go to
<theFATMAN> looking forward to being a regular old pc tech 1 day
<HollowPoint> you won't stay as one for long mate
<jussi01> HollowPoint: Please keep this channel free for support discussion - #kubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<HollowPoint> support discussion like I've been doing for about 6 hours you mean? ok will do
<just-this-time> try not to burnout ;-)
<theFATMAN> so, got a question (again, wow) i have went from ubuntu to kubuntu and went pure kde, my login screen is still ubuntu, how do i change that?
<HollowPoint> install kdm
<just-this-time> also
<just-this-time> !alternatives
<nubotu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<theFATMAN> mutha! i knew it, i thought that, but in ubuntu channel i was told it wasnt necessary
<HollowPoint> I won't burn out just-this-time I've got today off as a holiday for the queens birthday or anniversary or something, so thought I'd log in here and try to be of use
<Agent_bob> theFATMAN umm maybe kubuntu-artwork package too ?
<theFATMAN> .............
<HollowPoint> yeah
<HollowPoint> although technically not needed
<theFATMAN> checking.........
<HollowPoint> has your splash changed?
<theFATMAN> yep i have it, and yeah the splash has changed
<HollowPoint> cool
<Agent_bob> k just checking.
<HollowPoint> well install kdm and that should do it I think with Hardy
<HollowPoint> should work in Gutsy too
<just-this-time> wish me luck with that vista rubbish, thought I couled reach mount, backup from kubuntu
<HollowPoint> previous versions/older versions of xorg would require you to change your login manager in the config file
<HollowPoint> just-this-time
<Agent_bob> gdm doesn't depend on gnome though.     errr does it ?
<HollowPoint> I have a tip for you
<theFATMAN> but not the login, ok, for sure, yeah i'm using hardy, ummm...how do i just do a custom login screen? i mean install it
<HollowPoint> no it doesn't Agent_bob
<just-this-time> btw what imaging softwareto take broken vista volume to a file
<HollowPoint> just-this-time you want my tip?
<HollowPoint> install kdm and then kdm-theme
<just-this-time> depends
<HollowPoint> when kdm-theme doesn't work come back and ask me how to get your new login screen to work :D
<just-this-time> on tip
<HollowPoint> remove vista and just run Linux :D
<HollowPoint> you'll have LESS headaches
<just-this-time> I kenew it
<HollowPoint> anyone spot the pun there?
<theFATMAN> ahhhh......lol, dude, i will be on here, and i agree with Hollow....vista blows
<tuxwulf> Pun?
<HollowPoint> or punn
<HollowPoint> don't know how you spell it
<just-this-time> tis a customers PC i will send him to you , HollowPoint yo convince him to use ubunut and send him to do some reading like we all do ;-)
<HollowPoint> using linux you lol
<HollowPoint> meh lol
<HollowPoint> using linux you will have LESS headaches
<tuxwulf> ubunut... like peanut, walnut, coconut?
<HollowPoint> no one get it:/
<HollowPoint> ?
<tuxwulf> HollowPoint:  ... I admit... I missed it... what's your pun?
<HollowPoint> my boss doesn't like me using Kubuntu so he calls it Kubutno
<just-this-time> xp has sp3 and that makes vista still useless
<theFATMAN> i have kdm installed, what would the cmd be?
<theFATMAN> to reconfigure
<HollowPoint> well try rebooting, see if kdm is your login screen or not
<just-this-time> your boss will end up firing you :-
<jussi01> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<HollowPoint> nah I hope not
<Agent_bob> theFATMAN just remove gdm now.
<HollowPoint> that'll work too but shouldn't really need to
<tuxwulf> Now I still do not get the pun...
<Agent_bob> kdm will take over
<theFATMAN> jussi01: thanks and Agent_bob: i dont like your tone.....lol
<tuxwulf> a darn I been in thSEA too long...
<just-this-time> gonna use old and tried , attaching bad partition as asecond drive to a good XP only cure I can think of
<just-this-time> bye
 * Agent_bob wonders what tone clear text carries...
<tuxwulf> b flat
<Agent_bob> maybe c flat
<HollowPoint> tuxwulf if you wanted to temporarily export the output of a command to a text file what command would you use?
<tuxwulf> Orrather, b VERY flat
<Agent_bob> :)
<tuxwulf> Hollow > tee
<Makuseru> are there any way to set functions for multimedia buttons on keyboards?
<Agent_bob> |
<HollowPoint> yes you would use | but you know full well what I mean bob lol
<Agent_bob> !hotkeys
<tuxwulf> Yes the | comes before tee
<nubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Makuseru> Agent_bob: thank you
<Agent_bob> welcome
<HollowPoint> let's say you were gunna perform an ls command and you know the contents of the folder is huge so you want it to a text file, which command would you use?
<tuxwulf> I do not really see a whole lot of differences between Fawn and Heron...
<HollowPoint> after the |
<HollowPoint> there are a lot of differences tbh between the two, knetworkmanager is vastly improved
<tuxwulf> HollowPoint: ...I'll stop messing with yyou... Yes, pipe to a text file, then use less on it...
<HollowPoint> :D
<Agent_bob> pipe to less
<tuxwulf> knetworkmanager sure could use a few imporovements, that's true
<tuxwulf> Yes, could pipe directly to less, I suppose.. I usually  just type twice though...
<tuxwulf> .. and I immediately agree, my typing needs improvement for sure...
<tuxwulf> So with linux you have less headaches...
<tuxwulf> windows | less headaches
<tuxwulf> Mmm..
 * HollowPoint shakes his head in dismay
<Agent_bob> echo "$(<file))" | while read x ;do read p ;done
<HollowPoint> oh stop scripting
<Agent_bob> kind of a more bypass
<HollowPoint> meh
<HollowPoint> what time is it where you are anyway? You've been here nearly as long as me
<Agent_bob> oh 06:25 zulu
<HollowPoint> zulu?
<Agent_bob> same time it is where you are   lol
<HollowPoint> you're in NZ as well?
<tuxwulf> New Zulu
<HollowPoint> lol
<Agent_bob> no it's 06:25 zulu no mater what time zone you are in ...     missed another one....;/
<HollowPoint> well it actually is 06:25pm here right now lol
<tzd> I need to install Java SDK (think that's the correct edition if i want to use if for programming with Netbeans?) and noticed Sun Java is available via repos. Can i just install it via synaptic or will i have to do it in another way please??
<Agent_bob> that wouldn't normally have the leading 0  and the trailing pm   either 18:25  or  6:25pm
<Agent_bob> tzd yes synaptic
<HollowPoint> 06:25pm is perfectly acceptable as you still need two digits on the left side of the :
<Agent_bob> for what ?
<HollowPoint> for 10, 11 and 12
<tzd> Agent_bob: oh nice, thanks! Last time i installed it was on gutsy and i did it manually or something.... can't remember that well but via the repos is a lot easier :) Thanks again!
<Agent_bob> HollowPoint that's a little like saying you have to have a thousand digits for any number because some number has that many digits...    check the time formats in kcontrol  (kde3)     hH:MM p      uses the tens digit if needed    but anyway.    i know you are right.    for your locale/work/thought   so    </shrugs>
 * HollowPoint agrees he is right :D
<HollowPoint> gone quiet in here in the last 20 minutes
<Agent_bob> how does this "madwifi" thing supposed to work ?   i have /lib/modules/`uname -r`/madwifi/ath_pci.ko   but i can't seem to modprobe it...
<millak> uh, how do I remove a program I installed by compiling it?
<Agent_bob> there is no "madwifi" command...   ?
<Agent_bob> millak sudo make uninstall    in the build dir ?
<Agent_bob> and hope
<millak> yeah, that's the one I was looking for, thanks!
<Agent_bob> ah shoot it's time to go to work.    see you fellows when you aren't expecting it...
<eagles05> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bkbilly> hi
<eagles05> hi
<EvolElm0> om nom nom.. pork roast for dinner tonight :D
<eagles05> !offtopic | EvolElm0
<ubottu> EvolElm0: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<zorglu_> q. i would like to change the desktop shortcut. the one to switch the virtual desktop in particular. where should i look ?
<zorglu_> sorry wrong channel
<MidgetSpy> Hey guys, how can I simply clear all information off a hard drive? It was used in a freebsd software raid configuration formatted with gpt, and if I try to use parted it just crashes. fdisk claims it can't deal with gpt partitions... I just want to clear the drive and reformat it with ext3
<llutz> MidgetSpy: a complete HDD or a partition?
<eagles0513875> MidgetSpy: you want to use the whole drive
<MidgetSpy> I want to erase everything from the drive and start it from scratch
<llutz> MidgetSpy: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX count=1     where X your drive is(a,b,c,d...), should clean the mbr+partition-table
<olskolirc> anyone still up
<eagles0513875> MidgetSpy: you on the live cd atm
<jussi01> olskolirc: its 11 am so, yes, of course
<olskolirc> I have a simple question I know you guys know the answer
<olskolirc> oh its 4 am here
<eagles0513875> 10am ovr here
<jussi01> olskolirc: ask!
<eagles0513875> lol
<olskolirc> i can't load kdm themes
<olskolirc> even as administrater
<olskolirc> wow eagles0513875 where are you?
<eagles0513875> central europe
<eagles0513875> !offtopic | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<olskolirc> I don't have an offtopic do I?
<olskolirc> kdm themes?
<olskolirc> login themes.  I can't load them
<zorglu_> olskolirc: find another alias and counter attack :)
<eagles0513875> click on the blue link above to join that channel
<zorglu_> let me think :)
<zorglu_> !coc | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<zorglu_> this one is a good counter attack :)
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> what did i do wrong:(
<zorglu_> see it works :)
<olskolirc> you was mean to me
<olskolirc> and didn't help :-(
<eagles0513875> thought jussi01 was helping but ill help you
<eagles0513875> olskolirc:are you on a live cd at the moment
 * jussi01 is a bit busy here, sorry
<olskolirc> lol no
<olskolirc> I have Gutsy installed to hard drive
<llutz> olskolirc: you have installed package kdmtheme?
<olskolirc> yes llutz :-)
<eagles0513875> olskolirc: i apologize for being mean not to mention i dont know the resolution to ur problem:(
<eagles0513875> olskolirc: my apologies
<olskolirc> I can't load my themes in kdetheme
<olskolirc> np eagles0513875
<olskolirc> I had this problem before but I don't remember how I resolved it
<llutz> olskolirc: set USETHEME=true in /etc/default/kdm.d/20_kubuntu_default_settings
<HollowPoint> just loads default ugly theme?
<HollowPoint> what he said
<olskolirc> thanks
<olskolirc> ok llutz its already set
<olskolirc> that wasn't it
<HollowPoint> have you set the theme as well?
<olskolirc> everything is already on true
<HollowPoint> no I mean have you actually set the theme?
<HollowPoint> in the same file
<HollowPoint> just below the option USETHEME is an option to set the actual theme it's going to use
<olskolirc> kdmthemes won't let me load any
<olskolirc> it doesn't show up
<HollowPoint> kdmtheme is broken
<olskolirc> ohhh i see
<HollowPoint> the only reason to install it is to have the files there to edit them manually
<olskolirc> I might just go with gdm
<HollowPoint> nah kdm loads better
<olskolirc> looks better too
<eagles0513875> does compiz work on kde 3.5
<HollowPoint> yes
<fable> hi to all
<eagles0513875> hey
<eagles0513875> interesting im missing something in my install to where i can setup the desktop effects
<fable> i have one big problem! my tray-bar in KDE doesn't work, at startup is empty (no volume, no klipper etc), and when I start Amule or Konversation it doesn't create that icon in the tray bar!
<fable> helpme
<eagles0513875> HollowPoint: what am i missing in my compiz installation i am having issues modifying the settings like the cube settings and what not
<eagles0513875> HollowPoint: found it nm
<eagles0513875> missing the simple ccsm
<mathieu_> salut, quelqu'un parle français ici
<eagles0513875> !fr | mathieu_
<ubottu> mathieu_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<mathieu_> ubottu: bien gentil mais kubuntu-fr n'existe pas
<ubottu> mathieu_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mathieu_> eagles0513875: : bien gentil mais kubuntu-fr n'existe pas
<eagles0513875> mathieu_: do you speak english because i have no idea what u said
<eagles0513875> *you
<FSHero> Hello all, I want to install Windows XP, then Kubuntu Hardy, then Fedora 9 onto my computer.
<eagles0513875> FSHero: you sure u have enough hard drive space
<FSHero> Reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254400 post #3, it suggests that the author installed Dapper and "chainloads" Edgy.
<FSHero> eagles0513875: of course! ;)
<eagles0513875> lol
<FSHero> So, does that mean that a GRUB menu appears when he boots, which lists Dapper and Edgy, then when he selects Edgy, it just starts booting edgy?
<eagles0513875> FSHero: i have no idea i have never done a triple boot before
<eagles0513875> i have done duel with xp and kubuntu no problem
<FSHero> Or does it pass into another menu, which lists all his Edgy kernels? (The computer will read menu.lst from his Edgy partition?)
<eagles0513875> dunno
<FSHero> eagles0513875: that is good... I am doing that atm too.
<FSHero> The thing I am worried about is: if I install all these distros and they need to add a new kernel to the /boot/grub/menu.lst, will they interfere with each other?
<eagles0513875> FSHero: why not just install xp hardy and fedora9 and install hardy and fedora after xp so when installing xp leave alot of free space for the 2 the swap partition
<eagles0513875> FSHero: nope i have done it with xp and kubuntu no problem
<eagles0513875> im not sure though if anyone has encountered any bugs but i have not
<fable>  i have one big problem! my tray-bar in KDE doesn't work, at startup is empty (no volume, no klipper etc), and when I start Amule or Konversation it doesn't create that icon in the tray bar!
<FSHero> eagles0513875: I did plan to install XP first. but I don't know in which order I should do K8.04 and F9, and whether or not to manually manage my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eagles0513875> !patience | fable
<ubottu> fable: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eagles0513875> FSHero: i dont recommend manually managing grub unless u have experience in kernels
<fable> eagles0513875: sorry
<eagles0513875> FSHero: what will happen once u have xp install then install hardy grub will ovr write the ntbootloader windows needs
<eagles0513875> as long as grub is present you will have no issues booting into windows or linux
<eagles0513875> regardless of installing 8.04 first or f9 you shouldnt have any issues
<eagles0513875> FSHero: with f9 though you kinda playing with fire
<eagles0513875> since the stuff on there is all bleeding edge stuff
<ActionParsnip> lo all
<ActionParsnip> lo eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> hey ActionParsnip have i said something wrong
<FSHero> eagles0513875: ok, thanks. I don't think I should be splitting so many hairs over this. I shall just install XP then Hardy, then F9. I have a big summer holiday in which to sort out any problems!
<FSHero> eagles0513875: Is "bleeding edge" a bad thing?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: no, man. just saying hi o/
<eagles0513875> FSHero: if u want bugs thats what ur goign to get with f9
<eagles0513875> * you your
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: lol
<ActionParsnip> what's f9?
<eagles0513875> fable: go ahead and ask ur question action might be able to help ya
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: fedora core 9
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: oh, ok cheers
<FSHero> eagles0513875: I heard that Fedora is quite a good distro, though? I did want to try many distros in my summer holiday...!
 * ActionParsnip grumbles redhat bloatware
<ActionParsnip> FSHero: give it a go, you might like it
<eagles0513875> FSHero: kubuntu is the best
<ActionParsnip> im a fluxbuntu convert :)
<fable> eagleagle i have one big problem! my tray-bar in KDE doesn't work, at startup is empty (no volume, no klipper etc), and when I start Amule or Konversation it doesn't create that icon in the tray bar!
<eagles0513875> FSHero: kubuntu is light weight u can run machines on a longer cycle before getting a new machine
<FSHero> fable: are you running compiz?
<ActionParsnip> fable: did you remove the application catcher from the bar?
<FSHero> fable: I mean compiz-fusion?
<fable> ya
<eagles0513875> speaking of compiz fusion im having issues getting the cube working
<fable> ActionParsnip: what is the application catcher?
<ActionParsnip> fable: when you minimise a program it goes to the bottom bar, their is an applet you must have to show them
<fable> i'm running compiz, but is still running from one mounth without problem
<fable> the problem is on the traybar, at the startup it don't create neither the volume icon, the icon of the sound
<ActionParsnip> fable: when you minimise programs do they vanish? Is that your issue?
<tomas1986> hey all im trying to copy files from /tomas/documents/ttd/ to /usr/share/games/openttd/data/ but i cant
<ActionParsnip> tomas1986: use sudo cp
<fable> ActionParsnip: one problem is that
<ActionParsnip> tomas1986: sweet game too bro
<tomas1986> ok how do i do that
<FSHero> eagles0513875: cool! I just think that some apps (especially Firefox and Thunderbird, which I use frequently) have poor KDE integration -- especially the file save/load boxes
<ActionParsnip> fable: check the reply from dhruv_1884 in this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169255
<ActionParsnip> tomas1986: in konsole
<eagles0513875> FSHero: i have firefox3 no problems on kde
<eagles0513875> FSHero: depending on what repos u have u can get pretty bleeding edge with kubuntu
<tomas1986> ok so how do i copy
<ActionParsnip> tomas1986: sudo cp /path/to/source /path/to/destination
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i cant get the cube to work with compiz fusion
<cr4ftyb0n35> Does Kubuntu Hardy come with Compiz by default?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> has to be installed
<ActionParsnip> tomas1986: or, you could give your user access to the folder and copy it using nautillus / dolphin / yourmum
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: no idea man, i dont use it
<FSHero> fable: I find that on Kubuntu, when I start Compiz fusion, Adept updater comes out of the 'system tray'. Maybe you are having a similar problem?
<eagles0513875> bah
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | cr4ftyb0n35
<ubottu> cr4ftyb0n35: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<FSHero> While I am here... has anyone running GTK/GNOME applications in Kubuntu (KDE) encountered some weird behaviour in the File - Open dialogue boxes?
<ActionParsnip> tomas1986: basically you dont have write access to that folder but you will as root
<tomas1986> ok i tryed that and umm it did not work
<tomas1986> how do i access root
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: couldnt he change chown to what hes logged into
<ActionParsnip> tomas1986: you could run kdesu konqueror to run the file browser as root
<ActionParsnip> tomas1986: or whatever you use
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: indeed :)
<tomas1986> i use Ubuntu the normal one lol
<tomas1986> sorry if i make this hard
<ActionParsnip> tomas1986: in your file browser hit help -> about ..
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: lol sry im busting out the knowledge i have been learning in part one of my jr lvl cert from lpi
<cr4ftyb0n35> I like few things in Compiz. can anyone tell me if the following are natively supported in KDE? 1)I have "Show/Hide Desktop" when I move my mouse off to a corner. 2) Expose. 3) transparent terminals. I know konsole can be made transparent. But is it true transparency or is it just, oh look your wallpaper in the background?
<FSHero> I find that when I type /media/sda5/Documents and Settings... etc (accessing some files on my Windows partition), it just abruptly fills in the "path" box automatically, so that when I am typing at speed, I end up typing garbage.
<tomas1986> ok it Nautilus 2.22.2
<fable> sorry, my Konversation crash!
<cr4ftyb0n35> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> tomas1986: kdesu nautilus
<FSHero> This is unlike the behaviour in KDE or Windows XP, where you must press the 'right-arrow' to 'auto-complete'.
<tomas1986> ok
<ActionParsnip> tomas1986: that will run nautilus as root, copy your files then close asap
<tomas1986> ok
<eagles05> ActionParsnip: im back
<eagles05> ActionParsnip: busting out what i learned in my lpi 101 course lol
<ActionParsnip> eagles05: yeah i got halfway throught that
<tomas1986> ActionParsnip thanks
<eagles05> im going all the way
<AV1611> Greeting to all! Konqueror crashes, it does that quite a lot....Both 32 & 64, both laptop and Desktop WS.
<eagles05> part 1 and 2 for jr level then advanced lvl 201 202 then 301 302
<AV1611> It never become better even after the last system upgrade.
<tomas1986> have a good one and thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> eagles05: i can probably do it, just costs money I dont currently have :(
<ActionParsnip> tomas1986: you got it?
<tomas1986> im going to have fun now
<cr4ftyb0n35> Can I hide all windows in KDE by moving my mouse to an assigned corner?
<ActionParsnip> tomas1986: dude, that is a sweet game :)
<eagles05> ActionParsnip: im spoiled lol
<tomas1986> yea i had the windows version
<eagles05> ActionParsnip: what game
<tomas1986> hey if i need help can i ask you
<ActionParsnip> eagles05: transport tycoon
<tomas1986> and how do you private messagw
<eagles05> me wanty lol
<fable> ActionParsnip: no, it isnt my problem, i have the taskbar in the bottom panel, the icon of Amsn works, but the all other doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> tomas1986: just ask in the room and one of us wll probably reply
<ActionParsnip> !ask | tomas1986
<tomas1986> down load the game from torrentz.com
<tomas1986> ok cool thanks
<tomas1986> !ask | ActionParsnip thanks
<ActionParsnip> np tomas1986
<eagles05> lol
<cr4ftyb0n35> tomas1986: Try out OpenTTD
<tomas1986> thats what im p;laying
<eagles05> !compiz
<stdin> ubottu: ping
<tomas1986> see ya all
<ubottu> tomas1986: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> i love that game and the music is kicking
<ubottu> ActionParsnip thanks: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<stdin> ...
<ubottu> pong
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<eagles05> ping pong sing a song
<eagles05> woot installing openttd
<ActionParsnip> eagles05: did you play it forst time round?
<eagles05> ActionParsnip: no lol
<eagles05> stdin: can you help me with a compiz issue i got
<stdin> eagles05: I don't use compiz
<eagles05> ok
<eagles05> any compiz users in here
<HollowPoint> yup
<stdin> there's bound to be a few in #compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip> its a transportation of people / goods to supplier to demander. OpenTTD allows you to play it if you have the library files (much like doom3 installer needs the Doom3 files)
<eagles05> gotcha
<cr4ftyb0n35> Sid Meier and Chris Sawyer rock
<cr4ftyb0n35> Pity they didn't write more for linux. Would have been great.
<ActionParsnip> cr4ftyb0n35: without a doubt
<cr4ftyb0n35> Alpha Centauri.
<cr4ftyb0n35> Sim Tower. Such great games
<fable> ActionParsnip: sorry, do you have another idea? :)
<eagles05> i love all the sim games
<eagles05> and all teh civilization games
<ActionParsnip> haha Alpha was ace on LAN against CPU. You could rig elections EASILY
<eagles05> sid meier's civilization back in the day
<ActionParsnip> fable: can you do us a screenshot ?
<fable> for the games i love Diablo
<cr4ftyb0n35> I love Black and White.
<fable> ya, where can i paste it?
<ActionParsnip> eagles05: when games were good eh
<cr4ftyb0n35> There's a few things if they ever ported to linux, that I'll never use Windows for
<cr4ftyb0n35> ActionParsnip: I'd go further back for REALLY great games
<ActionParsnip> cr4ftyb0n35: i got bnw2. doesnt run in Linux but its an ok game
<eagles05> ActionParsnip: i have all the civs from the first to the 4th
<ActionParsnip> cr4ftyb0n35: sid and al's incredible toon machine
<cr4ftyb0n35> ActionParsnip: Stuff like Prince of Persia, Alley Cat...old ass games that rock
<cr4ftyb0n35> ActionParsnip: Wanted to write a customizable web version of Where In The World Is Carmen Sandiego
<cr4ftyb0n35> thank the powers that be for stuff like DosBox
<ActionParsnip> dosbox is awesome
<cr4ftyb0n35> anyone play moagg? That's an AWESOME game
<eagles05> yep
<eagles05> !offtopic | all
<ubottu> all: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<eagles05> lol
<cr4ftyb0n35> lol :)
<ActionParsnip> i used my windows 3.11 floppys to install it on dosbox, made me laugh so hard
<eagles05> lol
<eagles05> y
<ActionParsnip> fun
<eagles05> i love the old nibbles and gorilla game on 3.1
<cr4ftyb0n35> 3.11 Dos 5 were probably the best things MS released.
<cr4ftyb0n35> most great games were for DOs 5/Dos 6.
<eagles0513875> winblows *underlines it like no other*
<ActionParsnip> i call it winslows
<cr4ftyb0n35> windoze
<ActionParsnip> or win-bsod
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i have vista on my other laptop
 * frogonwheels shudders.
<eagles0513875> kubuntu doesnt work right on it since the comp is not that old
<eagles0513875> have 64bit vista on there
<ActionParsnip> oh dear, that was ona box of mine a month (to give it a fair test). Hated it
<eagles0513875> and its still slow like a mofo
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> since at some pt in time i have to reinstall windows im goign to try kubuntu before installing windos
<millak> umm, what do I have to type in a macro to get it echo me back the parameter the macro was started with?
<millak> i.e. typing "./macro foo" would echo "foo"
<frogonwheels> millak: !? what language?  you mean shell?
<millak> yes, shell
<millak> bash .)
<frogonwheels> echo $0
<frogonwheels> s/macro/shell script/
<millak> right, thank you :]
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: id recommed fluxbuntu, its way lighter but you'll need to apt-get a lot. Makes it more customised
<frogonwheels> $1
<frogonwheels> I mean
<millak> hmm, okay
<frogonwheels> $0 is the program
<ActionParsnip> millak: dont forget the bash script top line
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: lol
<ActionParsnip> millak: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-10.html
<ActionParsnip> millak: should get you started
<noiesmo> I can boot into ubuntu but not xp I am getting grub error 23 parsing number >  here's my entry in menu.1st http://paste.ubuntu.com/16365/ and here's output from fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/16364/
<llutz> noiesmo: (hd1,0)  not (sd1,0) grub always calls it hdX
<millak> oh yes, thanks... I just needed this one line to test something for now, but I will definately look into things when I have more time
<ActionParsnip> noiesmo: change (sd1,0) to (sdb1,0) as far as I can tell
<llutz> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> its an educated guess. I dont really play with grub configs
<ActionParsnip> llutz: shine a light dude..:)
<llutz> grub uses (hdX,Y) notation which is not related to /dev/sdX or /dev/hdX)
<flaccid> how do you send notes to registered users on freenode?
<eagles0513875> flaccid: u use compiz
<eagles0513875> *you
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: you mean like a PM?
<flaccid> nah like a note to go in inbox
<mattycoze> hey everyone; i was wondering if it's advised to Disable IPv6 to tune/speed up kubuntu?
<flaccid> like noteop/noteserv
<ActionParsnip> no idea that was achievable
<flaccid> hmm maybe its not
<noiesmo> llutz, i have tried this if the /dev/sdb1 = (hd1,0) and a few others from the grub edit line at boot if the sdb1 drive is only connected to system the xp boots fine and if I select the drive from bios boot menu
<ActionParsnip> im not that knowledgable dude, ask an op
<flaccid> ActionParsnip, do you get anything when you /msg noteserv ?
<llutz> noiesmo: you'll need to map your hdds in grub for windows i guess. Win always prefers to be on 1st hdd in system (hd0,X)
<ActionParsnip> noiesmo: heres some site i found: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grubconf-for-windows-vista-or-xp-dual-boot/
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: just that command on its own..nothing
<noiesmo> llutz, yes I know it does and when it was installed it was the only drive in the system i thinks i know what i want to try next cheers
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: flaccid u guys wanna know something kool a friend of mine r working on
<millak> uuh... what would I need to write in a .desktop file to get it to start konsole and run something in that konsole session?
<eagles0513875> brb
<ActionParsnip> millak: just make a bash script and put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<millak> hm that would only run when I start kde, right?
<millak> I was trying to do a script that I could bind to an icon and which would show me the name of the file I drag into it
<llutz> millak: exec='konsole -e cmd'
<fable> ActionParsnip: ok,i resolved the trouble, i try to disaable compiz, reboot, and then enable compiz and rebbot, now the traybar is ok, thank you either
<ActionParsnip> fable: cool, lotsa issues caused by compiz dude
<ActionParsnip> imho its not worth it
<lavryc> hi
<HollowPoint> compiz doesn't cause that many problems
<ActionParsnip> im using luxbuntu to make my system as slick as possible, I dont like eyecandy so much
<fable> HollowPoint: the trouble was that, when i disable compiz, the traybar appeared instantanely, then i re-enable comppiz, and all it was ok
<ActionParsnip> *fluxbuntu
<fable> HollowPoint: it is the first time that compiz doesn't work, it always work perfectly
<thisisprateek> konquror BUG: I am unable to return to Original Konqueror after messing its toolbars. Is there any way out!
<HollowPoint> tray bar appeared?
<thisisprateek> There is no Address Bar anything
<ActionParsnip> thisisprateek:  do you mean reset it to standard layout?
<HollowPoint> do you mean it DISSAPEARED?
<thisisprateek> ActionParsnip: yup
<HollowPoint> open up a console and type emerald --replace &
<thisisprateek> HollowPoint: no..i just messed it, for fun and now i see only File, Tools, Menu bar and nothing else
<ActionParsnip> thisisprateek: http://server01.de-schepper.net:8080/wordpress/2006/11/03/reset-konqueror-profile-in-kubuntu/
<HollowPoint> ah right you may have done a rollup, if you double click the title bar it should roll back down
<thisisprateek> ActionParsnip: thnx, also i am UNABLE to browse my SSI files in Konqurer, they are "browsable" as HTML in Internet Explorer, but when i click a link, both konquror and Mozzila ask me to download it, after downloading they dont waor!
<thisisprateek> work'
<fable> HollowPoint: the problem was that my traybar disappeared with compiz at startup, i try to replace original windows decorator, and the traybar appear, then i restart compiz and the traybar works correctly
<HollowPoint> what do you mean by traybar?
<fable> HollowPoint: for me traybar is where there are the tray icon, right?
<HollowPoint> oh ok
<HollowPoint> system tray
<HollowPoint> that stops working in compiz?
<HollowPoint> but then works if you restart compiz?
<fable> ya
<fable> ya
<fable> but only one time, i hope
<fable> :)
<HollowPoint> now thats a weird problem, I'd suggest uninstalling compiz and re-installing it but I doubt it'll fix the problem
<HollowPoint> maybe the compiz forum would be a better place to seek help with that, might be a known bug
<fable> no no no.. now it's ok,
<HollowPoint> ah ok
<HollowPoint> cool
<HollowPoint> good
<HollowPoint> excellent
<HollowPoint> smithers
<fable> i'm a mad that i try to reinstall compiz ;)
<HollowPoint> lol
<fable> smithers? simpson??
<HollowPoint> I like Compiz but I only really use it for the rotating desktop cube and the emerald effects, not too fussed about anything else
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: why not just use the keyboard shortcuts to flip between in kwin
<simon__> good morning
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: uses less resources
<fable> ya, the cube is fantastic, yesterday I install a beautyfull skydome
<HollowPoint> I have plenty of resources to waste lol I just like the cube
<simon__> how can I "move" / install the kubuntu-grub to the /boot partition instead of the mbr?
<ActionParsnip> i had it all once, got sick of it. here's my old desktop http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgFJmSp9VQg
<ActionParsnip> makes me sick
<HollowPoint> yeah I had all the effects running once myself
<HollowPoint> things exploding and burning when I closed them etc
<HollowPoint> got bored with it all
<HollowPoint> now I just like the cube because it gives me alot of perspective of what I have open
<eagles05> im back
<eagles05> HollowPoint: i cant get it to work its upsetting me
<HollowPoint> can't get what to work mate?
<eagles05> the number of desktops in ccsm is stuck at 1
<eagles05> compiz cube
<HollowPoint> so in the compiz config editor you can't set the number of horizontal or vertical desktops?
<HollowPoint> they are stuck at 1
<HollowPoint> ?
<eagles05> for my comp they r
<llutz> simon__: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Installation-under-UNIX      but use "setup (hdX,Y)" to write it to your partition
<HollowPoint> what graphics card do you have?
<eagles05> ati radeon xpress 200m
<eagles05> i have gotten it to work prior to having to reinstall
<eagles05> i have direct rendering saying yes
<HollowPoint> did you previously have it working in an earlier version of compiz?
<eagles05> it was working for me on the rc
<eagles05> that i was installing with
<HollowPoint> rc of compiz?
<eagles05> no of hardy
<HollowPoint> oh right
<HollowPoint> hmmmmmmm
<eagles05> lol
<fable> eagles05: where do you set the number of desktops?
<HollowPoint> that's definately strange, might be something changed in the way Hardy uses the graphics drivers
<eagles05> fable: under general
<HollowPoint> ATi drivers have never been great for Linux
<eagles05> fable: in ccsm
<frybye> Hi - anybody know a flight-sim that works well in hardy??
<eagles05> HollowPoint: i am having no problems with direct rendering just with compiz now
<fable> eagles05: number of desktops = 1
<eagles05> fable: ya can u change it
<eagles05> *you
<fable> eagles05: no, you must type horizontal virtual size = 4
<HollowPoint> you could always do what I do, have one desktop but change the virtual horizontal and vertical sizes
<fable> to have the cube
<HollowPoint> I have 6 horizontal and 6 vertical with one desktop
<eagles05> interesting tried changing that and i cant get the cube working lol
<fable> eagles05: i always set this
<HollowPoint> you have both desktop cube and rotate cube enabled?
<fable> eagles05: does the cube work now?
<eagles05> now i cannot turn the cube
<eagles05> HollowPoint: ya i do
<eagles05> just cannot turn the cube when i hit ctrl + alt + mouse button1
<eagles05> what back end r u guys using
<eagles05> *are you
<fable> in the panel, do u have 4 desktops?
<eagles05> no just 2
<eagles05> default kubuntu numbebr of desktops
<HollowPoint> try alt ctrl and the left arrow
<eagles05> nothing
<eagles0513875> this is really upsetting me
<HollowPoint> I set my desktops to one through both system settings and in compiz, only want one desktop just have 5 virtuals on the cube
<fable> set 1 desktops in eveery setting
<eagles0513875> HollowPoint: what backend u using
<fable> then horizontal virtual desktop size = 4
<HollowPoint> backend to what?
<eagles0513875> compiz
<HollowPoint> not sure what you mean mate, just using compiz-fusion, nothing special
<eagles0513875> im going to remove and reinstall
<HollowPoint> ok
<fable> eagles0513875: no
<eagles0513875> fable: im purging and reinstalling
<fable> eagles0513875: ok
<thisisprateek> how to install Firefox on Kubuntu
<thisisprateek> how to install Firefox on Kubuntu
<thisisprateek> how to install Firefox on Kubuntu
<fable> thisisprateek: sudo apt-get install firefox
<thisisprateek> thnx
<SlimeyPete> thisisprateek: use Adept (in the K menu), or do "sudo apt-get install firefox" in a terminal
<HollowPoint> open the Install/Remove software program from the K Menu and then search for firefox
<thisisprateek> apt or aptitude
<fable> apt
<thisisprateek> eoor
<thisisprateek> error
<eagles0513875> HollowPoint: is emerald a must
<thisisprateek> firefox has no installation candidates
<SlimeyPete> try "mozilla-firefox"
<llutz> firefox-2/3
<SlimeyPete> ah, yes
<HollowPoint> emerald isn't a MUST but it's one of the only reasons I use compiz
<frybye> is there likely soon to be a package for f-fox 3 rc1??
<HollowPoint> firefox 3 is released
<eagles0513875> its beta still
<HollowPoint> so no not likely to release an rc1
<HollowPoint> I've got the full version installed on my machine lol
<fable> eagles0513875: but the other effects of compiz works correctly
<fable> ?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> still no cube
<eagles0513875> i think i must have borked my sys somewhere
<fable> ok, the problem is not cube, but all compiz?
<eagles0513875> whats the difference between compiz and fusion
<eagles0513875> HollowPoint: any ideas after reinstaling y its not working
 * eagles0513875 pulls out hard cd
<eagles0513875> fable:
<theFATMAN> can the effects with compiz be used under Dekorator?
<fable> ya
<eagles0513875> fable: u think i should reinsatall
<HollowPoint> no idea tbh eagles
<HollowPoint> you should be able to set the number of vertical and horizontal desktops, then set the button sequence that activates the cube and then use the button sequence
<eagles0513875> ok
<victor__> hola
<eagles0513875> !es | victor__
<ubottu> victor__: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<theFATMAN> HollowPont: and the effects such as fire paint, water, etc.?
<fable> eagles0513875: you must enable compiz windows manager
<lo0lo> animations theFATMAN
<eagles0513875> fable: where do i do that
<theFATMAN> lo0lo: sweet
<HollowPoint> indeed
<fable> eagles0513875: i don't understand if compiz works, but not the cube no, or all compiz doesn't work
<HollowPoint> you'll get tired of the fire and water effects quickly
<eagles0513875> cube no
<fable> eagles0513875: other effect of compiz?
<eagles0513875> ?
<theFATMAN> HollowPont: yeah, i just use 'em to persuade windows users to come over from the dark side
<HollowPoint> lol
<theFATMAN> HollowPont: and it works
<eagles0513875> im going to do an entier kubuntu reinstall
<HollowPoint> ouch eagles
<HollowPoint> if you're going to do that you may as well grab the latest iso image and burn a new cd
<lo0lo> eagles0513875: that is normaly not nessesary in linux
<fable> eagles0513875: have you installa fusion-icon?
<eagles0513875> no
<theFATMAN> HollowPoint: after switching to kdm, my machine is running a lot better
<HollowPoint> yeah thought it would :S
<eagles0513875> fable: is that a must
<theFATMAN> hella stable
<HollowPoint> :D*
<fable> eagles0513875: install fusion-icon
<theFATMAN> (.)(.)
<theFATMAN> jugs
<HollowPoint> what's fusion-icon gunna do?
<theFATMAN> lol
<HollowPoint> he can get into the configuration menus
<fable> HollowPoint: it's one manager to enable window manager
<HollowPoint> he just can't change anything inside it
<eagles0513875> i used the kde one
<thisisprateek> i installed firefox..but how to open it
<HollowPoint> the kde one?
<fable> eagles0513875: kde is not compiz
<HollowPoint> K Menu > Internet > Firefox
<eagles0513875> under system there is desktop settings
<HollowPoint> ooooooooooooooook
<lo0lo> thisisprateek: is that a real question?
<thisisprateek> lo0lo: yes..i cant find it
<HollowPoint> right open adept package manager and type in compiz
<fable> eagles0513875: try to install fusion-icon
<thisisprateek> lo0lo; not a joke
<thisisprateek> its untracable
<lo0lo> alt+F2 --> firefox
<thisisprateek> Failure
<eagles0513875> fable: now what
<eagles0513875> my window manager is kwin
<thisisprateek> how how how
<thisisprateek> suar
<fable> eagles0513875: if you have kwin enables, now compiz isn' runnig
<HollowPoint> install compizconfig-settings-manager eagles
<eagles0513875> fable: its just the cube
<fable> eagles0513875: you must change in compiz, instead kwin
<eagles0513875> i have ccsm installed already
<HollowPoint> and check that compiz-core and compiz-kde are both installed
<eagles0513875> HollowPoint: they both installed
<eagles0513875> let me change my window manager its goign to boot me outa here so ill brb
<HollowPoint> ok in that case open a console and type compiz --replace & and tell me what happens
<eagles0513875> saying xgl isnt present
<fable> eagles0513875: ok, there are two window manager : kwin and compiz, if you would have the cube you should use COMPIZ
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> let me change it
<fable> eagles0513875: olè
<fable> opsssss, where do he go
<HollowPoint> not sure, think he's trying to change his window manager the hard way
<fable> hard?
<HollowPoint> yeah as in changing configuration files instead of just opening a console and typing compiz --replace &
<HollowPoint> he's using a startup script I tihnk
<HollowPoint> think*
<eagles0513875> im back it still isnt working
<HollowPoint> ok open a console
<HollowPoint> type compiz --replace &
<fable> eagles0513875: what do u do?
<copilas13> Hello.
<lo0lo> eagles0513875: please paste that in the konsole compiz --replace && emerald --replace and paste the output in a pastbin
<eagles0513875> fable: change from kwin to compiz
<HollowPoint> how did you do it eagles?
<eagles0513875> fusion icon
<lo0lo> we can
<copilas13> I have a trouble after installing kubuntu, Kde wont start, EE No Devices Found, video card it's an agp via onboard
<lo0lo> we can't help you if we dont see the error eagles0513875
<fable> eagles0513875: now compiz is enable?
<eagles0513875> lo0lo:
<eagles0513875> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<eagles0513875> Found laptop using ati driver.
<eagles0513875> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/kwin
<eagles0513875> fable: its working but cube isnt working
<HollowPoint> it's not working eagles
<HollowPoint> you need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<HollowPoint> xgl isn't running properly
<eagles0513875> for the love of god lol
<eagles0513875> HollowPoint: what do i need to edirt
<copilas13> guys, i have a trouble after installing kubuntu, Kde wont start, EE No Devices Found, video card it's an agp via onboard, anyone can help ?
<HollowPoint> not sure because it's ATi but it's definately a problem wit XGL
<lo0lo> copilas13: lspci | grep -i vga
<sklirokarydi> ﻿copilas13 are you greek?
<fable> Checking for Xgl: not present. me too, but compiz works correctly
<eagles0513875> HollowPoint: i used the Hardware manager and it got the driver in the repo
<eagles0513875> its somethign stupid something else something small and simple is missing
<lo0lo> eagles0513875: emerald is installed?
<copilas13> sklirokarydi: no
<HollowPoint> hmmmmmm, not sure why yours works fable but that distinctly said it was falling back to Kwin because it couldn't find xgl
<eagles0513875> lo0lo: is that a must
<sklirokarydi> ok
<HollowPoint> emerald isn't a must no
<HollowPoint> you can run Compiz without emerald
<HollowPoint> right watching Dr Who
<lo0lo> well  aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/kwin means that it cant find a windows manager ...
<copilas13> lo0lo: VGA compatibile controller: VIA tehnologies, INC Unichrome PRO IGP
<eagles0513875> anyone know how the ati crud works on here
<eagles0513875> forget it im doing a total reinstall
<odinsbane> How is kde4 going now?
<odinsbane> Is it better than 3 yet?
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<rysiek|pl> guys, I am trying to use ElectricSheep as screensaver in hardy, using compiz
<rysiek|pl> thing is, the screensaver window is translucent, and when it's translucent - Electric Sheep does not render. I get a translucent blue plane, that's all
<rysiek|pl> is there a way to make compiz make the screensaver window 100% opaque? I have tried turning off all the plugins that might make this window translucent, to no avail
<rysiek|pl> any hints?
<eagles0513875> hocan any one help me with ati issues and compiz
<eagles0513875> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<eagles0513875> where is the sources list found lol
<eagles0513875> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<eagles0513875> anyone around in here
<rysiek|pl> eagles0513875: what's the problem
<eagles0513875> just tryingto remember where the repos listis ket lol and im drawying a blank
<rysiek|pl> eagles0513875: 1. please put some effort into typing, it's not fun to decipher loads of typos
<rysiek|pl> eagles0513875: 2. leave "lol" at home ;)
<eagles0513875> rysiek|pl: sry ok
<eagles0513875> found it
<rysiek|pl> eagles0513875: /etc/apt/sources.list -> this is the repo sources file on your system
<eagles0513875> ok ty
<rysiek|pl> eagles0513875: unless you want to find how such a file should look like in Kubuntu
<rysiek|pl> ah, ok :)
<ian_> lo..
<ian_> just wondering if kubuntu is going to use pulseaudio ?
<ian_> I am using 8.04 64bit
<rysiek|pl> ian_: you can install it and use it - alng with padevchooser
<ian_> I have a 9815 acer laptop and it has 3 speakers but it appears that only the base speaker setup ?
<ian_> cool cheers
<rysiek|pl> ian_: although for me PA is a bit too moody still; it's a killer at parties, though ;)
<ian_> k cheers :)
<ian_> thanks.
<harolddong> http://www.notmart.org/images/plasmakde41.png what plasma theme is that?
<harolddong> it doesn't seem to be any of the ones in the 4.devel packages but its the default in all the 4.1 photos
<Schorfi> http://www.notmart.org/index.php/Graphics/4.1_times_more_Prettyness
<harolddong> yeah so my question is that going to be the default plasma theme in 4.1 or not?
<harolddong> cause the 4.devel packages are just using the older default theme
<harolddong> 4.80
<steve555> Hello everyone.
<Tirion> Hello everyone!
<thierry_> hello
<steve555> Hi Thierry.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. is www.tigerdirect.com/ down for anyone else?
<thierry_> is there someone with dell lattitude d830 with kubuntu 8.04... i've some 3d Desktop effects problems
<steve555> Are you trying to use Compiz?
<crs> re
<thierry_> yes, nvidia proprietary drivers, when i activate 3D desktop, i've poor effect (no floating windows, no cube)
<thierry_> direct rendering ok
<Dr_willis> You are using kde3 ? not kde4...?
<thierry_> kde 3.5.9
<Tirion> Can someone explain me how to install fglrx driver on Kubuntu 8.04. I've already used Envy, but driver  do not work correctly. The X-server freeze every 20 minutes and I have to reboot my computer by reset key.
<alan> vb n
<steve555> thierry,which version of the nvidia-drivers are you using?
<thierry_> 169.12
<thierry_> nvidia-glx-new
<steve555> the latest nvidia-drivers are now 173.14.05 now from the nvidia website.
<thierry_> u think i must try it in place of th deb package
<thierry_> manualy or with envyng
<steve555> Maybe,I think the topic about compiz is has been talked about widely in the kubuntu forums.I personally think you'll have to set certain things using nvidia-xconfig.
<Dr_willis> ive never had to twiddle with much to get compiz going .. :) 8800gtsxxx card here
<thierry_> thanks
<steve555> did you find what you were looking for?
<bandit_> не кто не подскажет как включить микрофон? в kmix уже все перебрал, при его включении там микрофон как-бы работает, голос слышен в динамиках, но собеседник его не слышет, и при включении идут сильные помехи в динамики. P.S. все стоит на ноуте
<RurouniJones> !ru | bandit_
<ubottu> bandit_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bandit_> thanks
<algyz> !sound | bandit_
<ubottu> bandit_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<PolitikerNEU> Hi everyone - does anybody know how to sync kde4 kontact with evolution without having the one-hour-off-bug (which should be fixed in KDE4 according to bugs.kde.org) (maybe adjusing something with the timezone/daylight-saving-time?)
<algyz> I don't have any sound on kdetv 0.8.9. There's sound on xawtv and tvtime. When I'm starting from terminal: http://www.paste.lt/paste/74e66ce7fd57338d9c8e0b7c225127df  (first part). Distro is 8.04
<algyz> terminal: http://www.paste.lt/paste/74e66ce7fd57338d9c8e0b7c225127df  (first part).
<dru__> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<STEVE555> Hi every one.
<eagles0513875> hey
<eagles0513875> !ask | STEVE555
<ubottu> STEVE555: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<eagles0513875> whoops :p sry
<to> español
<to> sp
<algyz> !es | to
<ubottu> to: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<reese> is glx supported, with the "nv" driver? i'm using nv, and it doesn't load the glx module, in xorg.conf
<flaccid> reese, doesn't seem so. Does not support 3D acceleration at all. Xgl will not work well with software emulation, refrain from using this combination. from http://en.opensuse.org/Xgl_Troubleshooting
<flaccid> then xgl != glx but i think you can't do either
<STEVE555> I wasn't asking a question at that time,I was just saying hello.My first qusetion is this: I have a package called icedtea-gcjwebplugin(version 1.0-0ubuntu6 that is waiting to be upgraded.I have installed it previously,but it upset Adept-Manager,I couldn't get any more updates.After looking at Launch Pad.I followed the instructions to downgrade it to version 5.I wish to know if that package is going to be updated to
<STEVE555> version 7,or if the package is goign to be fixed soon.
<Pici> STEVE555: Whats wrong with it?
<reese> flaccid: i tried using nvidia instead of nv, but it doesn't load usplash. but if I boot from the recovery mode, nvidia works, along with glx
<flaccid> reese, best to check logs and work the problem out. obviously this is not normal. your best performance will be with nvidia driver and the things you mentioned don't occurr normally thus why need to check logs
<STEVE555> I've just tried to install it,Adept has come up with the following message:There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<reese> flaccid: which logs, in particularly, do I have to check?
<flaccid> reese, /var/log/Xorg.0.log after started X/kdm
<jaakkome> uh, how do I destroy a link I made with ln?
<Pici> jaakkome: delete it?
<benedito> not speak ingles
<eagles0513875> !es | benedito
<ubottu> benedito: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<eagles0513875> benedito: que lingua tu hablas
<eagles0513875> http://linuxformat.co.uk/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=690&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0 bs bs cough cough choke
<benedito> brasileiro
<jaakkome> heh, doh, thanks :]
<eagles0513875> no problem
<flaccid> reese, somebody in xorg chan has confirmed no 3d stuff at all with nv driver
<eagles0513875> benedito: portugese u looking for
<Mr_Pan> !brasileiro|benedito
<ubottu> Factoid brasileiro not found
<Mr_Pan> !brasil|benedito
<ubottu> Factoid brasil not found
<Pici> !br | benedito
<ubottu> benedito: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Mr_Pan> thanks Pici :d
<eagles0513875> Pici: ty
<benedito> brasileiro
<algyz> !br | benedito
<ubottu> benedito: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<algyz> oobs
<reese> flaccid: thank you.. i'll check those logs. the problem is that, with nvidia, it tried to load usplash with not supported resolutions. but usplash is is set to my default resolution, so I have no clue
<The_ManU_212> hi
<flaccid> reese, shouldn't have anything to do with usplash
<flaccid> reese, goto restricted/hardware drivers and enable nvidia then reboot. if the X server doesn't start press ctrl+alt+f1 and login then tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see why it didn't start
<flaccid> you can also stop kdm by sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop then you could startx manually for testing if you wanted
<The_ManU_212> where are all config files of compiz located, cause i wanted to reset the settings of "windowanimations"
<reese> flaccid, where do I find restricted/hardware? in 7.10 it was in system settings, but isn't there anymore
<flaccid> reese, easiest way is to install the package restricted-manager-kde then run it with restricted-manager-kde iirc
<flaccid> reese, it should be in system settings | advanced but iirc
<astromme> Hello. Anyone have any idea when kde 4.1 snapshots (read: beta) are coming to kubuntu?
<The_ManU_212> astromme: beacause kde 4 isnt stable under ubuntu but many want to have new featrues so terhe is a version not supported by canancial with kde 4 to test new features
<PolitikerNEU> AFIK not before the next version - but kdesvn-build is working most times
<Dragonath> hi, where can I change the size of the icons on the taskbar?
<algyz> Dragonath:  look into control centre
<Dragonath> ok
<astromme> @The_ManU_212 erm? All I mean is "provided as is" snapshots like neon for amarok
<The_ManU_212> astromme: oh sry, hm dont know
<astromme> From http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2008/06/it-didnt-get-any-better.html:
<astromme> "Neon KDE nightly packages for Kubuntu are building right now (i.e. heading fast towards publishing)"
<astromme> That was yesterday. So I guess I have my answer.
<Dragonath> erm, algyz, what do you mean by control centre? if I go into system settings I don't really see a place where I could specifically change the size of the systray icons (which is what I really meant by taskbar icons before)
<nox_> i have some accuracy problems with my mouse! I guess it happend when I changed my monitor from 4:3 to 16:9 any ideas?
<reese> flaccid: do I have to restart after installing restricted-manager-kde? it says it's provided by jockey-kde, which I installed
<flaccid> no restart after installing it. restart after you have run it and selected nvidia restricted driver and it says reboot required
<reese> sorry for the dumb question, but how do I run it? restricted-manager-kde doesn't work
<STEVE555> Here's an update on my problem,I've just clicked update on Adept-Manager and everything seems fine now,thank you everyone that tried to help me.
<reese> flaccid, up (I reckon you didn't see the message)
<flaccid> sorry which message
<reese> flaccid, how do I run restricted-manager-kde?
<flaccid> <flaccid> reese, easiest way is to install the package restricted-manager-kde then run it with restricted-manager-kde iirc
<reese> running 'restricted-manager-kde iirc' in the command-line? sorry, but don't know what iirc is
<TZM> Dragonath: In KDE System Settings click the "Appearance" icon and then go to "Icons"....
<Dragonath> TZM: ok, but changing size there (where I can) doesn't seem to have any effect
<TZM> Dragonath: Under the "Icons", click the "Advanced" tab... I think that is what you want.
<Dragonath> TZM: I am there, but what should I change in order to reduce the size of the systray icons?
<TZM> Dragonath: My mistake, I didn't realize it was the system tray icons you wanted to change. I'm not sure how to do that, I would ask in #kde if you haven't all ready.
<Dragonath> TZM: alright, thanks
<BluesKaj> howdy
<eagles0513875> howdy yall
<eagles0513875> lol
 * genii hands BluesKaj a large coffee
<eagles0513875> i need one
<BluesKaj> hi genii , thanks :)
<eagles0513875> i finish work at 5 have linux cert till 9
 * genii puts on another pot
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, linux certification for ?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: linux
<eagles0513875> what else
<eagles0513875> from linux professional institute
<BluesKaj> ok , now I understand
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: wish i could admin a server lol
<BluesKaj> lol?
<BluesKaj> I'm sure you'll learn , eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> what i dont have a server to admin
<BluesKaj> I'm thinking of installing a home network server, but I need to learn more about it
<santiago-ve> eagles0513875: you have a linux box... running (K)ubuntu... you can easily turn it into a nice server
<eagles0513875> lol true
<eagles0513875> lol
<DreadKnight> how can i build-dep for a package using aptitude?
<helpy> i want to install kubuntu on puppy linux
<helpy> any help please
<DreadKnight> helpy: you mean kde? the desktop enviroment, not the distro?
<helpy> yes
<helpy> isn't kubuntu a distro ?
<ubunturos> helpy: Kubuntu *is* a distro. KDE is a desktop environment
<DreadKnight> helpy: yes, but your question is rather absurd then
<santiago-ve> helpy: kubuntu its a variant of ubuntu... so yes, kubuntu _IS_ a distro
<helpy> i am really sorry but i am switching from windows and its giving me nightmares
<helpy> what imeant to ask is that i am booting puppy linux of live cd and i want to install kubuntu instead of linux puppy in this system
<DreadKnight> helpy: you want to get rid of puppy linux and have kubuntu or just get kde? :-)
<genii> So you want to replace puppy linux with kubuntu?
<helpy> err!! there is a difference between KDE and kubuntu ?
<helpy> yes genii
<DreadKnight> helpy: get a kubuntu cd
<DreadKnight> helpy: kde is the set of application (desktop enviroment) that you actually get to see and use
<Pici> !kde | helpy
<ubottu> helpy: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<helpy> i do have a iso on my system dreadknight
<DreadKnight> helpy: burn it up...
<helpy> thats the problem, my torrent showed that my iso has been downloaded 100 but i did md5 and it said it doesnt match
<helpy> so now i am downloading new one
<DreadKnight> helpy: check if it's 8.04 hardy and if it's right for your arhitecture
<helpy> i was just wondering if there is a command line in puppy linux that could automatically download kubuntu and install it ?
<DreadKnight> helpy: you could buy a cd or order one for free :-)
<helpy> it should be fine. i am using ati radeon x1400. laptop is dell insprion 6400
<helpy> and wait a week to ship dreadknight ?
<DreadKnight> helpy: when you buy you get it fast; the freeone takes even more to ship..
<genii> helpy: You can use debbootstrap but it's not for the faint
<helpy> whats that genii ?
<helpy> DreadKnight i can't afford it.
<helpy> and i dont have credit card anyways
<DreadKnight> will be cool to have kubuntu/ubuntu on a usb stick soon xD
<genii> helpy: It's an ultra minimal install, which then you can set to install over internet
<helpy> great. how do i use it genii ?
<giacomo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<genii> helpy: There is a site here which shows how with encryption for a 7.04 (feisty) install. But you can modify the instructions to ignore the encryption install, change feisty to hardy, and partition manually instead of how he does it. http://www.cs278.org/blog/ubuntu-configuration/feisty-debootstrap-encrypted-install/
<helpy> ok let me see genii
<genii> helpy: Not for the faint of heart to try :)
<helpy> nope, i dont think its gonna work genii
<helpy> plus thats now what  want
<genii> helpy: Just download a Kubuntu cd image then
<helpy> ok
<sigma_1234> nixternal: still having trouble with the packages?
<to> hola
<santiago-ve> to: SUP
<santiago-ve> sup*
<to> hola
<to> alguien habla español
<to> ??
<santiago-ve> to: if you want to talk in spanish... ytou can try #kubuntu-es
<santiago-ve> to: entra en #kubuntu-es
<sid> hi
<Tophat> how do i add my machine to a windows network?
<Tophat> *i meant domain
<jhutchins_wk> !samba | Tophat
<ubottu> Tophat: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<genii> I'm thinking there may need to be a !smbclient since install of samba makes the machine a server and not a client, which is already builtin
<weswh-> i have a 9600 GT graphics card. have been waiting for the nvidia drivers to come out, which they have now...I have Envy, but it doesn't support the driver i need and supposedly doesn't recognize the card
<weswh-> is there a way to get Envy updated with this new driver...or, what's my best situation?
<genii> Envy is not a part of Ubuntu/Kubuntu and and not officially supported. You might want to try manual driver install
<genii> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<weswh-> when i go into the Hardware Drivers manager...there are no drivers there. I have installed restricted and such
<weswh-> but, I see no way to download the nvidia driver, and get it integrated with the management tool
<genii> weswh-: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<genii> weswh-: http://www.adamspotton.com/node/1      may also be of use
<BluesKaj> that damn Envy , should be hacked and broken so i tdoesn't get a chance to break ppl's systems
<genii> BluesKaj: Maybe it needs to be a part of *buntu instead :)
<sigma_1234> how do i uninstall kde 4.0.3?
<genii> sigma_1234: Ubuntu does not have some "rollback" feauture
<genii> *feature
<sigma_1234> rats i want 4.1 beta 1 but i know its going to conflict
<BluesKaj> well genii , that's not a bad idea. Then it could be fixed to 'buntu specs
<joe_mid> Hmm my kde4 panel is gone... how do i restart it ?
<nosrednaekim> joe_mid: try this " killall plasma && rm .kde4/share/config/plasma* && plasma"
<joe_mid> thanks! That worked :)
<jussi01> joe_mid: fyi: kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<thisisprateek> while installing SecondLife DEB, due to power failure, it was suddenly stopped. Now i am unable to install any package..i get a error
<thisisprateek> while installing SecondLife DEB, due to power failure, it was suddenly stopped. Now i am unable to install any package..i get a error
<thisisprateek> while installing SecondLife DEB, due to power failure, it was suddenly stopped. Now i am unable to install any package..i get a error
<thisisprateek> oops
<nosrednaekim> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tzd> who handles the repo versions? I was wondering if it's possible to suggest a "fix" for the Firefox3 packet?
<alexey> hi) whho can help me ithh 8 04
<Daisuke_Ido> !ask | alexey
<ubottu> alexey: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<alexey> ok sorry
<alexey> When i try to make a new file in home dir i see an error msg about rights
<genii> alexey: The user owns all from  /home/theirname             but they do not own just /home
<alexey> ill try
 * genii sips his coffee
<alexey> hm( i have n acess to my folder /home/myname(
<alexey> maybe some bug in rights
<Jeshh> hi.. need support on Ubunto installation!
<alexey> what kind)
<Jeshh> i tried to Install Ubuntu.. Inserted the Installation CD and after sometimes i see the screen all scrambled.. 2 mouse icons.. overlapping images..
<genii> alexey: You are on command line?
<chev_chelios> Jeshh: what type of graphic card?
<Jeshh> its a Via Chipset Mother board (Onboard Graphic)
<genii> Gah likely some unichrome
<alexey> genii: i try rbc in my foler -> create text file
<Jeshh> honestly.. i don't know
<chev_chelios> Jeshh: try changing screen resolution
<Jeshh> how do i do?
<chev_chelios> what was linux command for changing screen resolution?
<chev_chelios> Jeshh: just a moment
<Jeshh> okay chev_chelios
<genii> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg                <-- only resolution
<Jeshh> uh oh! where do i use this command
<genii> alexey: Lets us say your user name is fred. And his home folder is  /home/fred     so then: sudo chown -R fred:fred /home/fred
<genii> Jeshh: do ctrl-alt-f1  to gain console. Then that command. Then:   sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<chev_chelios> Jeshh: ctrl+alt and + or -
<alexey> genii: i need "udo"
<genii> alexey: In the /home/fred/Desktop             directory, this is what appears on your gui desktop.   In just /home/fred  you own the things but do not see them on the desktop of the window manager
<Jeshh> okay
<genii> alexey: You need a folder called "udo" to get made?
<alexey> to install udo
<chev_chelios> Jeshh: did it work>?
<genii> alexey: Do you have some website describing this appliction of udo?
<Jeshh> no chev_chelios.. it still the same
<chev_chelios> Jeshh: i am sorry, i cannot think of anything else...
<Jeshh> still looks unreadable
<Jeshh> its like 2 screens overlapping with horizontal dashes moving diagonally
<theFATMAN> is there a guide lline or how to for editing color scheme files?
<genii> !info udo
<ubottu> udo (source: udo): universal document - text processing utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (hardy), package size 173 kB, installed size 520 kB
<genii> Hmm
<theFATMAN> is there a guide line or how to/tutorial  for editing color scheme files?
<jaroslav> ahoj
<jaroslav> nemá zvás náhodou čeaštinu na kubuntu 7.4?
<theFATMAN> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Daisuke_Laptop> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Daisuke_Laptop> still not quite there...
<theFATMAN> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Daisuke_Laptop> nope, back into romance languages there :\
<theFATMAN> is there a how to/tutorial  for editing color scheme files?
<theFATMAN> !color scheme
<ubottu> Factoid color scheme not found
<theFATMAN> !ktsc
<ubottu> Factoid ktsc not found
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah-ha!
<Daisuke_Laptop> !cz | jaroslav
<ubottu> jaroslav: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<theFATMAN> ha ha ha
<genii> Daisuke_Laptop: I figured you'd find the right country code eventually ;)
<theFATMAN> !kcsrc
<ubottu> Factoid kcsrc not found
<theFATMAN> dammit
<theFATMAN> !KDE color theme
<ubottu> Factoid kde color theme not found
<genii> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
 * genii desists
<TZM>  /msg ubottu kderc
<Daisuke_Laptop> genii: just a matter of tracking the language - some are really obvious...  i don't get that many from cz
<theFATMAN> is there a how to/tutorial  for editing color scheme files? anyone know where to look, it's like a mystery
<genii> Daisuke_Laptop: I usually try a whois on their url/IP to see what country of origin is
<theFATMAN> genii: test my proxy; what country am i in?
<theFATMAN> lol
<hilfe> abend@all
<Daisuke_Laptop> genii: that would have been cheating
<hilfe> habe mal ne frage
<hilfe> english chat or german?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !de | hilfe
<ubottu> hilfe: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<theFATMAN> english
<hilfe> thx
<d> hello
<coredumped> k, am using Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 3.5.9 not 4.0. Problem is Kaffeine and .rm (real media/realplayer files)...
<coredumped> Kaffeine don't play em... misses cook.so then automatically opens a codec installer
<coredumped> ... which says "package already installed"
<coredumped> I install VLC and play through there, all works
<coredumped> If this isn't the place to ask, >>>where is<<< ??
<theFATMAN> coredumped: whats up?
<coredumped> Kaffeine issue RE .rm files
<coredumped> that's whatsup :)
<theFATMAN> coredumped: have you enabled the restricted repositories?
<theFATMAN> then the codecs?
<coredumped> will check, 1 moment please...
<theFATMAN> no p
<coredumped> Yep, restriced is enabled
<coredumped> in fact, main, universe, restricted and multiverse all enabled
<theFATMAN> coredumped: did you install the codecs?
<coredumped> It came with VLC when I installed that, but Kaffeine still doesn't realise...
<coredumped> is there a specific Kaffeine plugin package that I should look for?
<millak> hm, is there a way to make knetworkmanager just store the wep-passcode somewhere without kwallet?
<theFATMAN> wait, so you have the codecs installed, but its still not playing?
<millak> I'd like it to connect at startup without it stopping to ask for the password to open the wallet
<theFATMAN> the one file, or anything?
<theFATMAN> ! knetworkmanager
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<millak> dial-ups still exist?
<theFATMAN> lol
<timboy> ssh stopped working on my my main computer... when I try to connect it says connection refused...
<coredumped> theFATMAN >> I have the codecs installed insofaras VLC plays .rm, didn't choose an option to install via Kaffeine, it tried itself but doesn't get there
<kenneth_> hi i updated from kde 3 -> 4 on 8.04.. but for some reason still all old kde3 programs are in the menu's.. any way to remove em all by once?
<kenneth_> (not sure if this would better first in the kde4 chan)
<theFATMAN> coredumped: sudo apt-get remove kaffeine      then        sudo apt-get install kaffeine
<theFATMAN> then update
<coredumped> I'll give it a look
<coredumped> theFATMAN: should I enable either or both of pre-released or unsupported updates in Adept Manager ?
<theFATMAN> enable them all
<theFATMAN> i did
<theFATMAN> i can play anything
<theFATMAN> x264 looks crisp
<coredumped> Fair enough. Thanks.
<theFATMAN> cheers
<ScorpKing-Laptop> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Jeshh> need help in Ubuntu installation.. !
<ScorpKing-Laptop> Jeshh: explain your problem so someone can help
<ScorpKing-Laptop> theFATMAN: you having problems with codecs?
<Jeshh> i'm a novice.. got 80GB hdd.. how do i partition this hdd? (id prefer to have 3 partitions, first 20GB balance 2 partitions with 30 gb each
<theFATMAN> me, no
<theFATMAN> i can play anything
<ScorpKing-Laptop> ah ok. me too
<theFATMAN> is there a how to/tutorial  for editing color scheme files? anyone know where to look, it's like a mystery
<TZM> Jeshh: When you do the Ubuntu installation from the LiveCD, it will give you the option to partition your HD.
<theFATMAN> Jeshh: what OS are you using now/
<ScorpKing-Laptop> Jeshh: i use 10GB for / ,1GB for swap and the rest for /home
<Jeshh> its a blank HDD
<theFATMAN> Jeshh: then use the partitioner on the Live CD, mate
<Jeshh> what would u advice me to do ScorpKing-Laptop..
<ScorpKing-Laptop> theFATMAN: just use kcontrol for changing colors ;)
<Jeshh> i don't understand the concept theFATMAN.. i'm a novice
<theFATMAN> Jeshh: it'll walk you thru it
<theFATMAN> step by step
<ScorpKing-Laptop> Jeshh: depends what you want to do. will only ubuntu be installed on that disk?
<Jeshh> i'd like to have Ubuntu and later on add windows XP
<theFATMAN> ScorpKing-Laptop: yeah, but I need to make a custom theme
<theFATMAN> Jeshh: when you partition, make one for XP, just don't allocate it
<Jeshh> hmm ok
<theFATMAN> Jeshh: when you run the Live CD install, you'll see
<theFATMAN> ScorpKing-Laptop:I need to make a custom theme, do you know how to edit kcsrc files?
<Jeshh> ok theFATMAN.. i'll have a look at it
<ScorpKing-Laptop> theFATMAN: not sure, i'll see if i can find something. brb
<theFATMAN> ScorpKing-Laptop: sweet thanks, i can't find diddly on kubuntu's site or kde's
<theFATMAN> Jeshh:no p
<RurouniJones> Jeshh: Easier to install windows first then install kubuntu after.
<RurouniJones> Becaise Kubuntu detects your windows installation and accomodates it. Windows will wipe out the bootloader for your linux install and you have to put it back in.
<theFATMAN> yep
<Jeshh> oh okay RurouniJones... Its a Test PC.. i'll put Ubuntu first.. learn how to work and then i'll format again and reload xp and then Ubuntu
<Jeshh> and since i've already started the formatting on Ubuntu.. don't wanna go stop it
<RurouniJones> In that case when the time comes try messing around with manual partitioning rather than letting Kubuntu do the guided - use whole disk thing
<RurouniJones> since you won't be able to use that options when you have windows already installed
<Jeshh> seems good idea RurouniJones :)
 * RurouniJones is wise
 * Jeshh smiles
<RurouniJones> Also lazy which helps
 * ScorpKing-Laptop thinks it's always better to keep /home seperate..
<Jeshh> i got a small doubt.. earlier when i tried to boot using Live CD my graphics were all messed up.. i chose the Safe method without graphics then only its proper
<Jeshh> do i need to worry whether my Onboard Graphics card is supported or not!?
<RurouniJones> What is it?
<RurouniJones> Linux is pretty goot with Graphics cards nowadays
<theFATMAN> Jeshh: you may need the restricted drivers
<Jeshh> oh ok
<theFATMAN> which is no p, really unless it's obscure, lol =)
<ScorpKing-Laptop> theFATMAN: /usr/share/apps/kdisplay/color-schemes/ is where the system wide schemes are kept. open one of them and take a look. it's pretty straight forward
<timboy> can someone please help me troubleshoot my ssh woes? something else seems to be hogging port 22...
<ScorpKing-Laptop> what is the command to lock session from konsole?
<theFATMAN> ScorpKing-Laptop: yeah I have em up now, but I need the guide...i only know hex value
<ScorpKing-Laptop> theFATMAN: do you have gimp installed?
<theFATMAN> ScorpKing-Laptop: yeah
<theFATMAN> ScorpKing-Laptop: ................
<ScorpKing-Laptop> ok open it and choose a color. it will show you the rgb values
<theFATMAN> ScorpKing-Laptop: it cant be that easy, lol
<ScorpKing-Laptop> theFATMAN: hehe.. it is ;)
<theFATMAN> ScorpKing-Laptop: oh, lol
<marcreichelt> hi there
<theFATMAN> ScorpKing-Laptop: dude, i have spent almost an hour working on this
<theFATMAN> lol
<marcreichelt> I've activated Compiz and now I deactivated it because it has some failures
<ScorpKing-Laptop> theFATMAN: simple problems have simple soluions :P
<marcreichelt> now the Alt-Tab dialog is missing - how can I get it back again?
<ScorpKing-Laptop> solutions*
<theFATMAN> ScorpKing-Laptop: dude: !@$#%@&!
<theFATMAN> lol
<josef> Hello guys. I am new to linux and i need some help with somehting. what is the command to lock the sesion in ubuntu
<theFATMAN> josef: distro?
<master3000> hi@all
<ScorpKing-Laptop> theFATMAN: he uses 8.04
<master3000> german?
<RurouniJones> !de | master3000
<ubottu> master3000: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<theFATMAN> josef: kubuntu?
<theFATMAN> josef: these guys got ya, peace
<josef> theFATMAN: Sorry i am Ubuntu
<josef> theFATMAN:Using Ubuntu
<ScorpKing-Laptop> josef: no. i installed kubuntu 8.04 for you :P
<josef> theFATMAN: ok it seems i am using kubuntu 8.04
<Jeshh> now i got the ubuntu Installed.. restarted the pc.. i see only my CD rom Icon on the screen.. is something wrong in the installation?
<ScorpKing-Laptop> josef: haha. i'll see what i can find. do you still use kbluelock for locking the screen?
<ScorpKing-Laptop> Jeshh: no that's normal
<Jeshh> how do i start working on it? i don't see anything when i remove the CD of the cd drive.
<ScorpKing-Laptop> Jeshh: go to the kmenu. it's where you'll find the start menu on xp
<fatherdaly> hey does anyone know of a good usenet binary downloader in KDE, is klibido any good?
<Jeshh> how do i go to kmenu?
<ScorpKing-Laptop> Jeshh: a good start is Help in the kmenu. it will show you how most things work. if you get stuck just ask
<RurouniJones> josef: Click on the K icon bottom left
<ScorpKing-Laptop> Jeshh: it's in the bottom lefthand corner
<RurouniJones> there should be a "Lock session" button near the bottom of the resulting menu
<josef> ScorpKing-Laptop: No i found another Program called BlueProximity, but using the commands they give i can only lock the screen with xscreesaver but it won't unlock with the command they give it so i want to try and use the defualt sesion locking but i need the command for that
<ScorpKing-Laptop> josef: ah right. i'll look around
<josef> RurouniJones: ok done that
<RurouniJones> well, clicking on the "Lock session" button will...lock the session
<josef> ScorpKing-Laptop: thanks
<Jeshh> i don't see any kmenu.. all i see is a wallpaper
<josef> RurouniJones: Yes i does, but i need a command i can type into console that will do the same thing
<RurouniJones> jeshh, there a panel at the bottom of the screen?
<RurouniJones> like the windows system bar
<Jeshh> no nothing at the bottom RurouniJones..
<RurouniJones> do you know if you got the kde3 or kd4 version?
<marcreichelt> hi there
<ScorpKing-Laptop> Jeshh: press <ctrl>+<f1>
<RurouniJones> josef: what about "dcop kdesktop KScreensaverIface lock"....taken from a page found by google
<RurouniJones> or kdesktop_lock --help for a possible command
<josef> RurouniJones: lol... thanks a lot, i will read that manual quickly
<marcreichelt> I activated and finally deactivated compiz, and now my Alt+Tab dialog does not appear. However the active window changes, but the dialog does not appear. Can somebody help me with this problem?
<Jeshh> ctrl + f1 nothing happened
<Jeshh> i've downloaded Ubuntu 8.04 i386
<ScorpKing-Laptop> Jeshh: do you see a bar at the bottom of the screen?
<RurouniJones> ah, Ubuntu.
<Jeshh> i don't see any bar ScorpKing-Laptop
<RurouniJones> This is the Kubuntu channel. slight difference in window managers. I haven't used the Ubuntu one.
<ScorpKing-Laptop> Jeshh: you need a graphics driver
<Jeshh> omg.. am exxtremely sorry RurouniJones
<RurouniJones> no problems, some people here might still be able to help
<RurouniJones> but you might try asking in #ubuntu as well.
<ScorpKing-Laptop> Jeshh: press <alt>+<f2> and type in kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jeshh> okay let me try that ScorpKing-Laptop
<ScorpKing-Laptop> Jeshh: no wait
<Jeshh> ok i'll wait
<ScorpKing-Laptop> Jeshh: press <alt>+<f2> and type in gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ScorpKing-Laptop> :D that's for gnome
<RurouniJones> (gnome is the ubuntu window manager, KDE is the kubuntu one)
<Jeshh> i pressed alt + f2
<Jeshh> nothing comes up
<RurouniJones> just out of curiosity have you tried moving your mouse to the very top and bottom of the window and see if it scrolls?
<ScorpKing-Laptop> Jeshh: ugh.. is this on another box?
<Jeshh> let me try that RurouniJones.. give me a minute
<karl> would 32 bit kubuntu recognize all 4gb of my ram?
<marcreichelt> anybody?
<timboy> karl, no
<karl> darn
<ScorpKing-Laptop> RurouniJones: he needs to add " Driver "vesa" " to xorg.conf from tty1. it looks like he has the openchrome card
<karl> is 64 bit stable?
<timboy> you can recompile your kernel to use 32-bit with the ability to use more memorty
<genii> karl: -generic does not see it, -server kernel of i386 can however.
<karl> oh, i can recompile the kernel
<karl> that isn't so bad
<RurouniJones> 64bit ubuntu is stable.
<RurouniJones> There are a few apps that won't run on it though
<jorge_> buenas
<RurouniJones> ScorpKing-Laptop:
<RurouniJones> Riiiight.
<RurouniJones> what about an alt+f7 console window? Does that work in ubuntu?
<Dragonath> I enabled restricted drivers, now tvtime doesn't work - http://paste.ubuntu.com/16450/
<RurouniJones> Jeshh: Try pressing CTRL+ALT+F1
<Dragonath> is there a binary driver I should install for my ATI radeon9600 pro?
<Jeshh> ok lemme try that RurouniJones
<RurouniJones> See if that drops you into a command line prompt
<Vermux> how do I c info about a user, for example his group name?
<Jeshh> yes it got me to the command prompt RurouniJones
<RurouniJones> ok, login with your normal username and password
<USMarine> Vermux c?
<Jeshh> ok
<Vermux> USMarine: see
<RurouniJones> _root: Assuming you are running as root then it is inadvisable to do so, especially if you are running programs like IRC :)
<trappist> Vermux: id username
<Vermux> I want to see information about user
<Vermux> trappist: thanks!
<Jeshh> did that RurouniJones.. its now waiting for the next command
<USMarine> Vermux groups <username>
<RurouniJones> Jeshh: When you are logged in do "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<RurouniJones> without hte quotes of course
<Jeshh> ok let me try taht
<ScorpKing-Laptop> RurouniJones: will that work from tty1?
<RurouniJones> aaah wait
<ScorpKing-Laptop> lol
<RurouniJones> good point
<Jeshh> ?
<RurouniJones> what command line editors are installed in ubuntu?
<ScorpKing-Laptop> Jeshh: sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<USMarine> RurouniJones nano
<RurouniJones> nano!
<USMarine> no, nano, not nano!
<RurouniJones> Use nano, don't make the poor boy suffer through VIM :p
<genii> hehe
<Dragonath> I enabled restricted drivers, now tvtime doesn't work (ati radeon 9600 pro) - error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16450/
<RurouniJones> Jeshh: When you are logged in do "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<karl> use joe
<Vermux> trappist: it shows 3 things. what's the difference between gid and groups?
<karl> :
<karl> )
<trappist> virnik: gid is your primary group.  you can be a member of other groups too.
<ScorpKing-Laptop> RurouniJones: hehe.. ok take over. supper is ready. 'Driver "vesa"' needs to go below 'Identifier      "Configured Video Device"'. ;)
<Jeshh> RurouniJones.. it opened something like a Text Editor i guess
<RurouniJones> Right ScorpKing-Laptop :)
<davy> 
<RurouniJones> Jeshh: Was that iwth the nano or vim command?
<Jeshh> nano
<RurouniJones> excellent
<Vermux> trappist: ok, so there r 2 default groups whena creating user name: gID and groups?
<RurouniJones> ok, use the arrow keys to scroll down and find the 'Identifier      "Configured Video Device" text
<Jeshh> okay
<Jeshh> was that to me RurouniJones?
<RurouniJones> yes
<Jeshh> i don't find anything like that
<Jeshh> its like an empty Text editor window
<Vermux> trappist: so by default the gid and group are set to the same name and number I see
<trappist> Vermux: when you create a user, by default a group also gets created just for that user.  every user has a primary group, and every group has a Group ID (GID).  in the output of `id`, what it calls gid is your primary group.  then it lists any other groups you're in.
<RurouniJones> erm, ok hit CTRL+x
<Jeshh> okay
<RurouniJones> that should take you back to the command line
<Jeshh> yes am back onto the command line
<RurouniJones> ok, type ls /etc/X11/
<RurouniJones> you should get a directory listing
<Jeshh> ok
<RurouniJones> check that there is xorg.conf
<Jeshh> ok
<steveire> Hi, I want to be able to share photos with my friends (windows users). What do I need to use? nfs? samba? ftp?
<USMarine> samba
<steveire> It can be as crude as you like
<USMarine> ftp would also work, but samba is easier
<steveire> USMarine: Have you done it?
<RurouniJones> temporarily or permanently?
<Jeshh> uh oh
<steveire> RurouniJones: Temporarily
<USMarine> steveire yes
<steveire> What about webdav?
<Jeshh> RurouniJones: it says "ls: cannot access /etc/x11/ No such file or directory"
<Vermux> trappist: ok thanks. so it give twice the group name if a user is in one group only
<USMarine> broken permissions
<USMarine> or X not installed
<RurouniJones> ok Jeshh: Try sudo ls /etc/X11/
<Jeshh> ok
<RurouniJones> steveire: For very quick and dirty you can use the kpf applet
<steveire> USMarine: OK, can you give me a quick run through of what I need to do? install samba, then what? Do I need to set something up on the windows machines?
<RurouniJones> it will setup an extremelly basic webserver that you can point to a directory.
<trappist> Vermux: well it lists the primary group, then all groups, so your primary group will generally be listed twice
<steveire> RurouniJones: That wouldn't allow the windows users to upload, only download
<USMarine> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jeshh> its the same error RurouniJones
<RurouniJones> Ah, didn't realise it had to be both ways
<USMarine> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<RurouniJones> ok Jeshh. It looks like...er, I am not sure :)
<steveire> samba looks heavyweight for what I want to do.
<Jeshh> no problem mate.. u tried ur best :) thanks
<Vermux> trappist: I c, thanks for clarifying
<RurouniJones> My advice, download the kubuntu DVD and try again ;)
<Jeshh> okay i'll do that RurouniJones :) thanks mate
<RurouniJones> at least we know KDE here <G>
<Jeshh> see ya bye
<steveire> USMarine: It looks like there's a lot to it. I don't want to mount things permanently. can that make it simpler?
<RurouniJones> steveire: You want the windows users to be able to transfer files to your machine right?
<USMarine> from*
<steveire> RurouniJones: And the other way.
<steveire> Or, yes, just transfer to and retrieve from.
<steveire> Any config that will allow us to easily share the photos without resorting to usb keys.
<RurouniJones> Get them to turn on windows sharing and you have to do everything from your end
<RurouniJones> they won't be able to push
<steveire> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba <<< This says I don't need to install samba if I don't want to install a server. Maybe I don't. Can a windows computer be the server?
<steveire> RurouniJones: Does that way require smbfs, or what will I need?
<genii> steveire: Yes. Ubuntu/Kubuntu has already the client built in (smbclient).
<RurouniJones> you can use konqueror and smb://hostname
<RurouniJones> or smb://ip_address
<steveire> genii: OK, I'll try it out. Thanks for the help
<steveire> I'll try it now with a windows machine I have handy here.
<genii> Actully there seems to be some issue with the smb:/ syntax on Dolphin and Konq, but in smb4k it works
<genii> I've seen this weirdness a few times now
<wittyfiend> hi
<steveire> genii: Eh? It's not going to work?
<wittyfiend> where can i find in kubuntu the files containing icons?
<genii> steveire: If you find that smb://address       does not work in Dolphin or Konqueror, then install smb4k
<steveire> genii: Then is it smb4k://ip?
<genii> steveire: No, smb4k is an application. Install it from Adept or from apt-get
<wittyfiend> where can i find in kubuntu the files containing icons? Where is the icon's folder?
<genii> steveire: It's a standalone samba browser for kde
<steveire> Thanks guys. smb:// seems to work fine. Is there some way I can allow the same sharing from my laptop for the windows machines?
<genii> steveire: For the sharing from linux to windows, you will require install of samba.
<steveire> Ok, thanks. I'll look into that another time so.
<coax> Hey, i'm having a problem remove a package (there is an error in the post-remove script). Is there a way to get arround that? eg tell the system that the package is not installed thoug it really is.
<genii> Use force
<trappist> coax: I generally edit the post remove script and either try to fix the problem or comment out the offending line(s), and submit a patch if appropriate
<Icelab> good night
<coax> trappist: where is these scripts located_
<Icelab> somebody knows why the linguage package don't work in firefox 3 beta 5?
<trappist> coax: /var/lib/dpkg/info/packagename.postrm
<sgraham> could be..its...ummmmBETA?
<genii> sgraham: Officially RC1 now
<Makuseru> How can i find out wheather an mp3 uses ID3v or ID3v2 tags?
<coax> Icelab: many plugins doesnt work with ff3-
<Icelab> but it's a plug in???
<coax> Icelab: FF have changed a lot of things!
<Pici> Icelab: What package are you installing for the language pack?
<sgraham> I was only guess
<sgraham> ing
<Icelab> somethings like a local package
<sgraham> besides....that is still...not stable..release candidate...but what do i know
<Icelab> in kde works in ooo work, bat don't work in firefox anf gimp
<sgraham> it should probbaly work..
<genii> mozilla-firefox-locale-<countrycode>   is normally what you want
<Pici> 2 letter country code
<genii> Pici: Yes
<Icelab> genij i have do it
<genii> Although some showing from apt-cache search seem to have toe countrycode twice also
<Icelab> but it do not translate the menu'
<genii> toe->then
<genii> bah
<maduser> how do i change that blue backround everytime i log in?
<coax> Icelab: what lang is it? could be that those packages havent been translated
<maduser> not the kdm or splash screen this seems to be under it
<Icelab> italian
<Icelab> i have download the base pakage the firefox paclkage the support package and kde pakage with adept
<frybye> hi - how do I navigate to the cdrom drive in a terminal window???
<frybye> I hve forgoten the unix command to change drives...its been a while..
<cleaton> cd
<coax> frybye: cd /media
<ScorpKing-Laptop> frybye: cd /media/cdrom0 most likely
<coax> Icelab: i dont really understand why the lang is wrong, what is your $LANG and $LC_ALL?
<frybye> ScorpKing-Laptop: thanx pal..
<ScorpKing-Laptop> you're welcome :)
<Icelab> italian
<ZeroGravity> Hi!
<Dragonath> I enabled restricted drivers, now tvtime doesn't work (ati radeon 9600 pro) - error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16450/
<steve555> Hi there everyone.
<ScorpKing-Laptop> hiya steve555
<coax> Icelab: thats not right, should be something like it_IT.UTF-8
<Icelab> sorry coax but i don't understand the "$"
<steve555> Hi ScorpKing-Laptop.
<Icelab> i don't know
<coax> try opening konsole
<Icelab> ok i've do it
<coax> and type "env | grep LANG" (without the ")
<steve555> The $ sign usually means that you're in user mode.
<frybye> how to install a deb package in the terminal window..?
<Pici> frybye: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<ScorpKing-Laptop> frybye: use apt-get or aptitude
<lup0> anyone know how to reset the desktop wallpaper setting? I have set the wallpaper through konqueror->actions->Set as background. But now the wallpaper configuration in configure desktop doesn't do anything.
<coax> frybye: aptitude install <pkg>
<ScorpKing-Laptop> frybye: sudo aptitude install <packagename
<Pici> ScorpKing-Laptop, coax: those wont help if you have a .deb
<Icelab> LANG=it_IT_UTF-8
<steve555> The wallpaper can be changed in system settings.
<ScorpKing-Laptop> Pici: installing deb's wit dpkg isn't always the best thing to do
<coax> Icelab: ok.. i have absolutely no idear what is can be that is wrong! sorry...
<Icelab> ok
<Icelab> it is a good idea unistall and reistall firefox 3?
<steve555> Why would you want to do that?
<Icelab> i don't know
<Icelab> it is a try
<coax> steve555: to get the italian local to work...
<Icelab> yes
<ZeroGravity> i've the same problem firefox 3 isn't in italian
<Dragonath> I enabled restricted drivers, now tvtime doesn't work (ati radeon 9600 pro) - error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16450/ <-- I really would like to watch telly, what's wrong? :)
<steve555> Ah I see,sorry,I thought the question was about changing the wallpaper in Konqueror.
<coax> steve555: now that would have been wierd!
<Icelab> zerogravity non ci sei riuscito?
<ZeroGravity> no
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Icelab> sorry
<ZeroGravity> sorry
<frybye> the script i have now found with the app cd I have says that the locale is not correct..how can I change it??
<frybye> or check it and if necess change it..
<steve555> No worries,would installing the local lanquage (i.e Italian) would be using Adept-Manager?
<ScorpKing-Laptop> Dragonath: i haven't seen that one yet. have you tried the forums?
<frybye> ah ha - it does not appareently say that it is not set but that it is not config with de_DE iso-8859-1 and en_GB iso-8859-1
<frybye> how do I do that config??
<Dragonath> ScorpKing-Laptop: nope, but this sounds like a good idea, I will
<Dragonath> ScorpKing-Laptop: it's just that on 7.10 it worked with the restricted drivers
<frybye> ScorpKing-Laptop: I need to activate the both iso***
<Dragonath> although there was a huge fuss with installing them
<ScorpKing-Laptop> Dragonath: maybe someone there had the same problem ;)
<ScorpKing-Laptop> frybye: look in kcontrol
<frybye> you mean in the menus the gui.. or as a command in the terminal   kcontrol???
<frybye> sorry I just dont have much background knowledge...
<frybye> newbie...
<Dragonath> ScorpKing-Laptop: thanks, I'll try looking there
<coax> frybye: edit /etc/locale.get and use dpkg-reconfigure locales
<coax> frybye: "dpkg-reconfigure locales" as root in terminal
<frybye> when I do edit /etc/locale.get in the terminal it says I do not have write permisssion
<frybye> do I have to put sudo in front of it...?
<coax> yes
<frybye> tks..
<ScorpKing-Laptop> nite guys. have fun
<frybye> now it says
<frybye> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/locale.get" -- using "application/*"
<frybye> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<Cannoli> hiya
<Cannoli> is there any software in kubuntu that can resize a ntfs partition without deleting the contents?
<frybye> coax: what is this about..
<Icelab> coax i solve the problem installing the gnome package as is zerogravity said me
<Dragonath> there's no known way of installing the newest ATI drivers on 8.04?
<nosrednaekim> Dragonath: envy
<frybye> the - the no edit mailcap rules etc???
<NickPresta> Cannoli, when dealing with partitions, you should always backup sensitive data, regardless of filesystem
<NickPresta> Cannoli, check out gparted (or qtparted)
<Icelab> otherways thanks for all
<genii> Dragonath: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<coax> Icelab: nice, gracie!
<Cannoli> this drive is just useless stuff, id prefer it not to get deleted but if it does, it wont be that bad
<coax> frybye: type nano instead og edit
<steve555> frybe, try run command,then kdesu knqueror and navigate to the file you're after.then open the file using kate.See if that works.
<steve555> Sorry,konqueror
<notebook> german?
<coax> frybye: or use "kdesu kate /etc/locales.gen"
<coax> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Cannoli> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<frybye> the command sudo nano /etc/locale.get produces a new file by this name...??
<frybye> nothing in there apparently..
<Cannoli> would edubuntu be good for young kids, say around the age of 3?
<frybye> hang on I will look and see if at different location..
<coax> frybye: my spelling were wrong! it\s /etc/locales.gen
<frybye> there seems to be no such file  ah ha .. ok thanks..
<coax> Cannoli: better than any thing else i think!
<Icelab> how can i change the color of the messages??
<frybye> coax also no such file for locales.gen
<Cannoli> haha coax, i hear that. my baby bro (3 y/o) loves pcs but has no clue wht to do so he just smashes keys and stuff and ends up deleting my desktop icons XD
<steve555> Icelab,which messenger are you using?
<coax> frybye: sorry, no s in there either...
<Icelab> konversation
<coax> Cannoli: http://gcompris.net/
<steve555> Icelab,it's in settings,configure konversation,colours.
<coax> Cannoli: i think you have the ability to lock the "user" inside this program...
<Icelab> ok
<nainef> hey is it possible to replace or remove dolfin?
<nosrednaekim> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<nainef> thank you!
<frybye> coax - the file    locale.gen cannot be found...
<coax> frybye: sure? i has to be there!!! on my system > -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 18 2008-06-02 18:43 /etc/locale.gen
<frybye> coax: hmmm... i seem to remember some of this stuff in a xserv.conf or similar???
<nainef> wow you guys know everything
<nainef> nice
 * nainef high fives the channel
<coax> frybye: that most likely has notting to do with locales in that sence!
<coax> frybye: if it really isnt there then just create it!
<nosrednaekim> nainef: the bot does at least :P
<frybye> I am using dolphin to look at etc and even with "show hidden files" therre is nothing with locale*anything...?
<nainef> lol
<frybye> so what needs to go into it...?
<Haza> Evening folks. Im having real trouble installing flash player for firefox :(
<frybye> something with the de_DE and uk_UK but what format??
<steve555> Hi Haza,is it Falsh Player 10?
<trappist> frybye: maybe /etc/environment is where you want to be looking
<Haza> 9 i think mate
<coax> frybye: it contains only one line! mine is currently "en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8" the first is the default local and the all other locals to generate.
<nosrednaekim> Haza: how are you going about it?
<Haza> Well...
<steve555> Are you using Adept to install it?
<frybye> trappist - there is no etc/environment???
<frybye> emacs esound event - not environment
<Haza> I installed firefox via Adept. then went about looking for the flash plugin. ive tried to install it via the Adept (lots of different versions of flash there)
<Haza> and manually via the website
<Haza> download the .rpm
<Haza> try to copy the .so to the plugins dir
<nosrednaekim> Haza: are you running 64bit?
<coax> frybye: what system are you on? kubuntu 8.04??
<Haza> I think i probably have 5 different versions of flash installed now :D
<frybye> coax: does it make any difference that I am on x64? kubuntu 8.04 yeah...
<Haza> Im not riunning 64bit no
<nosrednaekim> ok
<frybye> coax: I am running 64bit...
<ubuntu> join #ravenna
<steve555> I think you mainly need the flahplyer non-free,and maybe flash-mozilla-plugin.
<coax> frybye: i don\t think that oughta make any difference!
<frybye> coax: I will creat a file with the probably right content and see what happens..
<Haza> steve555: Can i assume that if i have installed all sorts of version that it may cause conflicts?
<Haza> *versions
<Haza> steve555: It might also be worth mentioning that flash doesn't work in Konqueror..
<steve555> Perhaps,I'm not an expert,but that could be a possibility.
<alexey> how to install skype on kubuntu 8 04
<coax> frybye: you should just add iso8859-1 at the end.. that should work!
<siofwolves> Haza, download the .tar.gz for Linux from http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<cleaton> alexej: i think skype has packages on their site?
<Haza> steve555: I appreciate your help mate. Im no pro when it comes to *nix and im a little disheartened
<Haza> siofwolves: I have that .rpm
<siofwolves> then follow the instructions here http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/productinfo/instructions/#
<frybye> too late.. lets try with just the stuff similar too you... do I have to reboot...?
<Haza> i think it prompted me for the mozilla directory
<Haza> mine (as far as i know) is /usr/lib/mozilla correct?
<frybye> coax: so now reboot or???
<Haza> But i just get a responce along the lines of "choose a valid directory" which is nuts! :)
<coax> nope... you should run "dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<coax> as root!
<steve555> Haza,I think you need to point it to the directory where the plugins folder of your latest firefox,(I can't remember the exact location,but I have fallen into that trap befroe).
<coax> frybye: does it work_
<siofwolves> Haza, not sure what your's will be you could try /usr/lib/firefox
<frybye> says all uptodate...
<Haza> steve555: Thats right. the plugins dir is /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Haza> iirc
<frybye> and now i try the script again.. hang on...
<Haza> Two seconds lads. let me check
<frybye> remind me of the command to go to the cdrom in the term ??
<nosrednaekim>   ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins is also a valid plugin DIR
<frybye> ok i have it..
<Haza> libflash-mozplugin.so  libswfdecmozilla.so
<Haza> those are the two files i have in my /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins directory
<Haza> Im just a little confused why it should be so hard to get these plugins working :)
<siofwolves> Haza, try /usr/lib/firefox
<Haza> I don't remember having a problem on Ubuntu
<Haza> siofwolves: I will give it a try
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu uses the same sytem as kubuntu for firefox plugins
<coax> frybye: is it orking_
<siofwolves> alexey, did you get to install skype?
<frybye> coax: still complaining that i dont have the iso stuff in there.. hang on
<coax> frybye: but did you add it to the file?
<frybye> the dpkg-reconfig etc etc.. only shows utf-8's for all the languages and not the isos i put in there.. that file just dosent get read..
<frybye> it is not the right file there was nver such a file to be found and someplce else all the langauges are found by the reconfig but not in there..
<frybye> it says i have to activate the locals de_DE ISO etc etc and I have put that in a locale.gen file but it does nothing...
<frybye> coax.. you know the annoying thing...to be quite honest.. this is just a local phone book cd - and there is also an *.exe on it.. and 60cm to my left is a windows pc.. but I did not wanna be beaten by this...
<frybye> coax - at some stage i need to get smart and say.. ok I will stick the hing in the other pc and it will install itself.. sad but true..
<coax> frybye: dont you have like the yellowpages or something? any way... it's wierd!
<coax> frybye: i dont know what else to do...
<frybye> the yellow pages cd is only avail for windows.. the white pages is almost installed now on windows..
<frybye> nobody uses paper phone books here since 10 years or so .. awefull for the environment and slow slow to use..
<coax> frybye: you dont have them online?? and have you tryed in install the windows edition with 'wine'
<frybye> why install a windows edition with wine where there is a linux version ...?
<frybye> and yes there is an online service but it is not so comprehensive - fast or good .. dosent always find stuff so well...
<coax> frybye: most of the time a simple windows app will work better under wine than its badly made windows version... have had the same problem with a worldmap program...
<frybye> still the job is done - it is working on the other pc now.. shame in a way that I have to admit it but much less bother...
<coax> ups... its baldy mad linux counterpart...
<coax> hmm...
 * coax be back in a jiffi...
<shd_> Hola
<alexey> how can my friend on win xp look at my monitor) like remote administrator in win
<shd_> hello everyone
<trappist> alexey: you'd have to use VNC for that
<adz21c> alexey: never tried it but krfb claims to be such an app i believe
<steve555> Hi shd_
<shd_> team viewer
<trappist> it works, but it's a lot slower than the windows RDP thing
<shd_> hi steve555
<alexey> s i cant)
<alexey> thx
<shd_> alexey, do you try team viewer
<alexey> no
<shd_> that's a really good app
<alexey> adept?
<shd_> no
<alexey> wine?
<shd_> the name is team viewer
<steve555> alexey,do you know your I.P address?
<shd_> you have to use wine
<alexey> yes)
<alexey> of course i know)
<shd_> team viewer is a program for windows
<shd_> lol
<steve555> Sorry,I was just wondering.
<alexey> ok) never heared before)
<alexey> ill try
<shd_> ok
<shd_> goof luck
<shd_> good*
<alexey> first day in ku env)
<alexey> so ill try to start it up in wine)
<JuJuBee> I feel like an idiot.  How do I copy the contents of /etc/skel into /home/test?
<JuJuBee> I tried sudo cp -R /etc/skel/* /home/test, but all I get is MailDir  and none of the hidden files
<steve555> It's the same experience for me,(using I.R.C)I have heard about it,but never tried it ubtil now.
<alexey> ))
<shd_> i am new here
<shd_> im from uruguay
<shd_> lol
<alexey> steve555: what ver of wine i need)
<steve555> I'm from Birmingham U.K
<alexey> bec the istallation doenst started)
<valentin_> hola shd!
<shd_> oh really?...greate
<valentin_> dede uruguay??
<shd_> the country, uruguay
<shd_> next to argentina
<valentin_> si si yo tambien!
<shd_> and brazil
<shd_> anda?
<shd_> d mas
<valentin_> jaja
<valentin_> que bueno
<valentin_> todo bien?
<shd_> jajaja...si
<shd_> bien
<shd_> y vos?
<valentin_> tranqui
<valentin_> estoy en españa
<shd_> pero sos d uru?
<valentin_> vos en montevideo?
<valentin_> si claro
<shd_> no, de la ciudad de la costa
<valentin_> opaaa
<shd_> a 40min de montevideo
<shd_> jejeje
<valentin_> me contaron que hace frio estos dias
<valentin_> si si
<shd_> paaa
<steve555> Wine should be in the repo's(I don't know which repo,but it should be easy to find in Adept).
<shd_> si mal
<valentin_> yo conozco por ahi
<trappist> fellas, this is an English-only channel
<valentin_> yo iba  aparque del plata
<valentin_> conoces?
<shd_> tengo los pies congelados
<trappist> take it to #kubuntu-es, please
<shd_> por privado hablamos mejor
<valentin_> ok
<trappist> shd_: please take it to #kubuntu-es, or syre, privado hablamos
<trappist> *sure
<shd_> trappist, ok sorry
<trappist> np, thanks
<shd_> ok
<JuJuBee> annybody on my cp question...
<JuJuBee> How do I copy everything in /etc/skel/ to /home/test/?  I tried cp -R /etc/skel/* /home/test/ but did not get the hidden files.
<trappist> JuJuBee: the * wildcard won't catch hidden files
<JuJuBee> So how then?
<trappist> JuJuBee: the purpose of /etc/skel is to *automatically* be copied to a new user's home directory.  if it's not already there, and it's a new user with no data, I'd just destroy the user and rerun adduser
<crs> JuJuBee: do it once again: cp -R /etc/skel/.* /home/test/
<crs> trappist: it is easier to just copy files than redoing user. ;-)
<trappist> I would use /etc/skel/.??*, so you don't catch . and ..
<crs> trappist: you dont need to copy . and .. ;-)
<crs> Hehe. ;-)
<crs> trappist: they dont really exist. ;-)
<trappist> crs: I know, but /etc/skel/.* will catch those
<trappist> crs: ls -ld ~/.* | head
<crs> It is just symbol for current dir (.) and one up dir (..)
<trappist> crs: yes.  I know.  which is why you don't want to copy them.  but the shell wildcard doesn't know that.  so you use .??* so they won't be included.
<crs> trappist: so?
<crs> trappist: you _can't_ copy them even if wildcard catch it :)
<crs> p . ../
<crs> cp: omitting directory `.'
<crs> u, 'c' is gone ;p
<crs> trappist: dont worry about that, you cant copy that. it's not exists ;-)
<JuJuBee> crs, that gives me everyting in /etc
<crs> JuJuBee: what? ;-)
<JuJuBee> sudo cp -R /etc/skel/.* /home/test/  gives me everyting in /etc not just /etc/skel
<crs> JuJuBee: impossible
<JuJuBee> I beg to differ
<crs> ls /etc/skel/.*
<crs> /etc/skel/.bash_logout  /etc/skel/.bashrc  /etc/skel/.profile
<JuJuBee> I am viewing as we speak
<JuJuBee> I get the entire contents of /etc when i do that
<genii> Thats because it recurses to .. since it also begins with a dot
<trappist> JuJuBee: try /etc/skel/.??*
<JuJuBee> better
<crs> trappist: what is the difference?
<trappist> crs: .??* doesn't catch ..
<crs> trappist: it does not here.
<crs> .* i mean
<crs> which shell are you using?
<JuJuBee> bash
<crs> ooh, i see
<crs> in bash I have got the same
<crs> sorry
<JuJuBee> np
<crs> zsh here, smartest i think :)
<JuJuBee> thanks for the assistance
<JuJuBee> im used to bash
<trappist> *cough* toldyaso *cough*
<crs> JuJuBee: sorry for giving you wrong informations, it did works on my box.
<JuJuBee> Yippppeeeee, that's what I want
<JuJuBee> Thanks to both of you.
<icqnumber> i have installed on my ubuntu box kubuntu-desktop, and it has changed my splash screen at start up (ununtu logo with a loading bar) to kubuntu, how can i set up which spalsh screen i want to see?
<crs> icqnumber: you are looking for usplash confiuguration...
<icqnumber> crs: looks so
<icqnumber> crs: uspalsh or ksplash, where is that seted up? in gconf file?
<crs> icqnumber: I dont know anything about gconf, sorry. ;/
<icqnumber> crs: tell me more about usplash then
<crs> icqnumber: do: apt-file show usplash and see what to look for
<icqnumber> crs: link to a howto ot something
<JuJuBee> BTW, any ideas why I am not able to shut down properly?  When I click on the Turn-OFF->Shutdown, it seems to hang.  I left it for over 30 minutes and it never shut down. Today I did sudo shutdown now from CLI and got the ksplash with progress bar as if it were stuck on 90% during Start UP rather than Shut down.
<JuJuBee> Stayed there...
<crs> icqnumber: /usr/sbin/update-usplash-theme?
<JuJuBee> I seem to have to power off manually (I know, very bad, but won't shut down any other way).
<crs> icqnumber: check this one out: /usr/share/doc/usplash/README
<JuJuBee> Only started this behavior about a week ago.
<steve555> JuJuBee,that sounds like something is hogging the system,(I don't know what it would be).
<JuJuBee> steve555 : could it be powerd not starting?
<[4K^Javax]> how can I disable vsync on an intel gfx chip?
<scrote> everytime i open a dir with dolphin/konqueror.  the window crashes when i drag and drop a file.  why must linux vex me so ?\
<linxa> ho
<linxa> hi
<linxa> do you know if exist lvm on ubuntu?
<linxa> hi???
<nosrednaekim> yes... you can do lvm on ubuntu
<scrote> everytime i open a dir with dolphin/konqueror.  the window crashes when i drag and drop a file.  why must linux vex me so ?
<linxa> ok, but, if i use apt-get install lvm, i can't found nothing
<Dragnslcr> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<linxa> ok, let me try
<[4K^Javax]> how can I disable vsync on an intel gfx chip?
<linxa> do you know where can i found source list for kubuntu, the last version
<Dragnslcr> linxa- you mean the apt sources.list?
<linxa> yes...
<ubuntuissweet> test can people see this?
<Pici> See what?
<ubuntuissweet> yeap- it works (see text)
<tahir> hiya
<tahir> how can i change whts listed in my boot screen?
<dwidmann_laptop> !sources | linxa
<ubottu> linxa: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<dwidmann_laptop> tahir: that's controlled by the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<tahir> ah ty
<tahir> is tehre a way i can make xp first on the list without moving around text in the menu.lst
<tahir> actually
<tahir> nevermind
<tahir> i got it
<tahir> haha
<tahir> !partition
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<tahir> !gparted
<ubottu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<tahir> i love linux
<tahir> XD
<philsf> is there any hotkey to mark a thread as read in kmail?
<dwidmann_laptop> philsf: you might be able to make one, look for something like mark as read in kmails shortcut configuration window
<crs> philsf: i dont have one set up by default, but you can do it by yourself. Do you know how?
<dwidmann_laptop> tahir: no, not really, you'll have to move the text around I think
<crs> dwidmann_laptop: there is a possition like that. I have just found it.
<tahir> dwidmann_laptop: yep thts wht i did
<crs> philsf: Kmail --> Settings --> Configure Shortcuts --> type 'mark' in search box --> set upa ashortcut you want
<tahir> dwidmann_laptop: do you know any way i can change the size of a ntfs partition without loosing the files?
<dwidmann_laptop> tahir: I think gparted can do that
<dwidmann_laptop> tahir: I'd back up the files anyway though, if I were you.
<philsf> dwidmann_laptop: I found the shortcut config, but it's indeed unused by default
<philsf> crs: ^^ :)
<philsf> thanks
<crs> philsf: yes, change it :)
<philsf> crs: thanks :)
<tahir> !mtab
<ubottu> Factoid mtab not found
<tahir> where would mtab be located?
<genii> You should not mess with mtab unless you have some situation where you have forcibly unmounted something and system still reports it as munted
<genii> *mounted
<gkffjcs> I'm trying to bind a directory to another using the /etc/rc.local script. When I run the command sudo mount --rbind /olddir /new/dir it works fine, but when I put it in the shell script, I get an error saying permission denied.
<genii> mtab is dynamically remade every time you mount/umount something. It's located in /etc
<tahir> oh i see
<RoshanK> anyone here?
<ubuntuissweet> yea
<BluesKaj> no
<RoshanK> i know this is the kubuntu channel
<RoshanK> but i have ubuntu gursy installed with nome
<RoshanK> but was wondering if i could install kde as well
<BluesKaj> yup
<RoshanK> and switch at login window (i think something about session)
<genii> Yes. Install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> yup
<Simonft1> kubuntu just crashed and now i cannot log in with graphical. nothing shows uo on ctrl alt f7.
<RoshanK> so would that affect my ubuntu install in anyway (such as disable gnome or be unable to  run programs such as compiz
<RoshanK> ?
<RoshanK> sorry
<BluesKaj> Simonft1, backto the tty and startx
<Simonft1> BluesKaj: i am
<bdizzle> hello
<Simonft1> hi
<BluesKaj> what error , Simonft1 ?
<dru> how can i get a specific net setting to stick in the system....madwifi seems to have this tendancy to remove itself
<bdizzle> so the Ubuntu forums are down right now, so I'm hoping someone on here will be able to help
<Simonft1> BluesKaj: no error, just a flashing underline
<BluesKaj> no startx errors?
<Simonft1> BluesKaj: if i run startx i get errors.
<navetz> how can I check the speed of my internet connection through the command line?
<bdizzle> on Kubuntu 8.04, my sound works until the screensaver is used. Then it doesn't work again until after I reboot computer. I've even tried resetting alsa via command line, and that hasn't worked
<BluesKaj> ok , if there aren't too many (under 4 lines) post them here
<dru> i just have to navigate to the mad* folder and re :make && make install the modprobe it and you know the rest of the regmarole
<RoshanK> or use pastebin?
<dru> bdizzel terminal: alsamixer?
<BluesKaj> if you access the net, Simonft1 .yes
<Simonft1> BluesKaj: there are over 4 lines, hold on, im trying something else
<Simonft1> BluesKaj: nevermind, i fixed it myself
<BluesKaj> cool
<bdizzle> oh wow, there is a graphical interface in command line
<Simonft1> BluesKaj: i ran sudo dkpg --reconfigure -a
<BluesKaj> ahhh
<bdizzle> um, alsa mixer says that the master, headphone, and PCM are all at max
<bdizzle> well, second thought, here is what it reads
<BluesKaj> bdizzle, don't max them, 71% is plenty
<bdizzle> Master: 81, Headphone: 70<>70, PCM: 80<>80, Front: 81<>81
<bdizzle> on my laptop speakers, it barely works unless they are maxed. Dont' have that problem on the windows side
<dru> bdizzel ....just try unmuting your channels ...surroud esp
<bdizzle> dru, they are unmuted
<Daisuke_Ido> bdizzle: as i told you before, see what's using snd_hda_intel, kill that, and do 'sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_intel && sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<bdizzle> I tried, remember?
<dru> bdizzle: hmmmm
<BluesKaj> dru, yeah make sure the ctrls say 00 in the box and not "M"
<bdizzle> I'll close out any potential sound things I can find
<Daisuke_Ido> including kmix
<bdizzle> is there a way to track what is using snd_hda_intel?
<bdizzle> amarok, internet, and kmix are all closed
<Daisuke_Ido> lsmod
<BluesKaj> bdizzle, check kmix , make sure the right switches and inputs are enabled
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: he needs to remove and reload the module, this happens constantly on my laptop
<[4K^Javax]> how can I disable vsync on an intel gfx chip?
<bdizzle> how though?
<Daisuke_Ido> but also needs to make sure everything *using* the module is shut down before that can be done
<bdizzle> I can't determine which program is supposedly still using the module
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, really, ...any idea why ?
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: not sure
<bdizzle> all of the usual sources (kmix, amarok, firefox) are all closed
<Daisuke_Ido> artsd
<Daisuke_Ido> amarok, amarokapp, firefox-bin
<bdizzle> artsd might have been it, what is that program?
<bdizzle> also, I'm not sure if this is a security feature or a bug, but when I boot into Kubuntu, it only loads the Kubuntu partition. It won't mount the other drives unless I enter in my password
<gkffjcs> is there an easy to read the contents of a text file into a script?
<gkffjcs> sort of like a config file?
<ubuntuissweet> any of yall have expierence with fixing ATI radeon X1300 cards and compatability issues? so far, im finding some useful stuff about fixing them- but its either general- or a different version
<philsf> pkill puse
<philsf> (oops, wrong window)
 * nainef hates it when he does that :)
<BluesKaj> gkffjcs, I have done with a text file conf.dist and copied the text to a teat file and named it as a *.conf file, and it worked
<BluesKaj> gkffjcs, copied to a text file
<reese> I'm having problems with the nvidia driver. I have nvidia-glx-installed, but it doesn't accept 'nvidia' as a driver, only 'nv'.
<RoshanK> is KDE 4 stable enough right now for me to be able to isntall in ubuntu and run it with gnome as well?
<gkffjcs> sorry, I'm missing something. I have a script that I am writing, I would like to have a second text file with configuration data, which is read by the script, how do I do that?
<reese> the funny thing is that if I start KDE with nv, than edit xorg.conf and set the driver to 'nvidia' then log out and restart X, nvidia works just fine
<Dragnslcr> gkffjcs- depends entirely on the language you're working with. In any case, this probably isn't the right channel to be asking in
<Dragnslcr> RoshanK- installing KDE4 shouldn't affect Gnome at all
<gkffjcs> yeay, your probably right, is there a place I can go for bash help?
<gkffjcs> yeah*
<RoshanK> Dragnslcr: would u recommend what this guy is telling me to do or do you recommend something else http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-kde-40-stable-in-ubuntu-gutsy.html
<Dragnslcr> gkffjcs- #bash maybe
<kdavid> hello
<gkffjcs> thanks Dragnslcr
<ubuntuissweet> 1) how to tell if i have the 32 bit or 64 bit version?
<Dragnslcr> RoshanK- looks about right if you have 7.10. KDE4 is in the main repositories in 8.04
<Dragnslcr> ubuntuissweet- uname -a in Konsole should tell you
<RoshanK> Dragnslcr: thank you
<kdavid> I have a canoscan 8400f scanner and Kubuntu 8.04 are they compatable so far I have never been able to hook up my scanner.. It is fairly new
<ubuntuissweet> danka drgnslicer
<ubuntuissweet> (thanks)
<kdavid> basically it is a cano scanner
<kdavid> canon
<kdavid> everyone sleeping?
<ubuntuissweet> so far exiting posts on ati are useful info, but not helping with my particular card- X1300. has anyone ever dealt with this card that can link sites to me or trouble shoot with me?
<ubuntuissweet> *existing
#kubuntu 2008-06-03
<theFATMAN> my system tray has ....disappeared(not visible in the panel), how in the world do I get it back?
<genii> theFATMAN: kde3 or kde4?
<theFATMAN> genii: kde3
<theFATMAN> genii: i have looked all thru the system, i cant find a way to add it
<ArcticNekoTeraDy> !ghost > ArcticNekoTeraDy
<dwidmann_laptop> theFATMAN: run the command "kicker"
<theFATMAN> dwidmann_laptop: thanks
<theFATMAN> dwidmann_laptop: nada
<theFATMAN> dwidmann_laptop: didn't work, mate
<dru> whats the command to disuse the mouse and jeyboard in vbox?
<dru> *keyboard
<themonotone> kde 4.1 looks like its going to rock my socks
<theFATMAN> my system tray has ....disappeared(not visible in the panel), how in the world do I get it back?
<Lynet> theFATMAN: Right-click panel, select add to panel, add Notification Area.
<theFATMAN> Lynet: trying now
<theFATMAN> applet or application?
<Lynet> Oh, wait. That's for ubuntu not kubuntu, didn't notice the k in the channel name.
<Lynet> It is fairly similar in kubuntu, but I don't remember the exact name of the tray.
<Lynet> Speaking of which, 4.0.80 packages ready yet?
<Dragnslcr> Lynet- possibly tomorrow
<dsaasd> oooh crap
<dsaasd> im in a huge connundrum
<dsaasd> i just uninstalled linux but grub was still installed and now i cant load windows
<dsaasd> can anyone help me please?
<Lynet> dsaasd: You need to clean the master boot record.
<dsaasd> yea ive been reading up on that but to do that i need to be in windows and use the command fdisk /MBR
<Lynet> or a not completely stone-age dos boot floppy.
<dsaasd> where can i aquire one of those :S
<theFATMAN> Lynet: srry m8, the wife needed me, I don't see notification area anywhere
<Lynet> dsaasd: FreeDOS' fdisk should be able to do it.
<theFATMAN> Lynet: srry m8, the wife needed me, I don't see notification area anywhere
<dsaasd> ahh kk
<dsaasd> thank you
<dsaasd> i will try it now
<dsaasd> but first to find a floppy
<dsaasd> XD
<Lynet> theFATMAN: I'm in ubuntu/gnome right now, don't remember the exact name of the systray in kubuntu.
<Lynet> theFATMAN: But it should be in there somewhere. :)
<theFATMAN> ok......lol
<theFATMAN> u know this is the kubuntu channel, right?...lol
<Lynet> theFATMAN: I noticed that *after* my first answer to you. ;-p
<theFATMAN> ha ha ha
<jparishy> Does anyone know what dri2proto is, or where the package is that i can get?
<jparishy> i found it nevermind.
<dru> help
<dru> im running out of disk space and dont want to move my partitions for extra space to be made ....what is a "excess"file clean up utility
<dru> can anyone point me to such an application please
<pushax> hi all.  how do I add cdrom device points in the /dev directory.  for some reason I don't have any on my laptop
<`jAguAr> how do i configure kde4 to start up properly... right now, all it shows is a blue splash screen, not even a kmenu or any icons :(
<dru> pushax ....are you trying to do a network boot ?
<prince_jammys> !info kdirstat | dru: maybe this:
<ubottu> dru: maybe this:: kdirstat (source: kdirstat): graphical disk usage display with cleanup facilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.4-4 (hardy), package size 268 kB, installed size 876 kB
<pushax> dru: nope I want my cdrom working
<pushax> dru: already got os installed.  just no cdrom.
<`jAguAr> pushax, then just edit ur /etc/fstab file ;)
<pushax> dru: for some reason in /dev I have no /dev/scd1
<pushax> `jAguAr: how do I had the /dev points.  I already know about fstab
<theFATMAN> pushax: corrupt install maybe?
<dru> pushax see that wasnt clear....where did your /dev points go more specificly what did you do to cause the system faliure...most wanted information....has your cd rom ever worked with the current set up
<dru> prince_jammys thanks man
<dru> thats just waht i needed
<dru> pushax ....sdc1 dosnt mean cdrom usualy
<dru> it may very well be in your case but it could be hiding under a new /name
<`jAguAr> how do i configure kde4 to start up properly... right now, all it shows is a blue splash screen, not even a kmenu or any icons :(
<pushax> dru: I think it disapeared when kernel upgraded or 64bit mode was used
<dru> pushax ...it runs correctly via boot *livecd?
<dru> same kernel?
<tuxwulf> How to prepare a USB harddrive? It is now unpartitioned.
<pushax> dru: it's running perfect bar no cdrom.  I installed in past no problems and it was working.  then one day I noticed it gone
<pushax> in /dev I have no cdrom points
<dru> hmmm
<dru> waht about media .... or mnt
<pushax> ubuntu formums are  down so I cna't search for solutions
<pushax> the cdrom works in dos mode
<dru> if theres nothing in the cdrom it probly leaves it out as a *dead device
<prince_jammys> pushax: google shows some forum threads that might be relevant, but ubuntuforums.org is down for maintenance at the moment
<pushax> dru: it wont mount as there is no device to attch it to
<dru> have you tryed the auto mounter?
<pushax> prince_jammys:  and dru.  I might try later when the forums are up.  thanks for the advice
<bascule> tuxwulf: how did you unpartition it? Use the same tool to repartition it :)
<prince_jammys> pushax: look at the google 'cached' version
<bascule> or if it is brand new, well I like cfdisk
<tuxwulf> bascule: It's a new disk
<dru> pushax : sudo bash diskmounter
<bascule> OK, well try sudo cfdisk /dev/<name>
<bascule> tuxwulf: ^
<bascule> ok, that will maybe do to
<dru>  just give him gparted
<dru> :D
<bascule> yeah, I can't think of a KDE disc tool you know
<bascule> but I just love cfdisk
<pushax> dru: didn't work for some reason.  I may not have diskmounter installed
<dru> youll need to wget it
<dru> lemme see
<dru> wget http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter
<dru> sudo bash diskmounter
<dru> then :rm diskmounter
<bascule> tuxwulf: try gparted, it is nice enough as a GUI tool
<tuxwulf> bascule: Thanks
 * bascule has never used gparted
<dru> it will do your entire fstab fro you and ....all your media will have their mount pionts ...and "stuff"
<dru> :P
<jparishy_> I'm back :D Does anyone know why I don't have the glxint.h header file? I have all of the packages installed
<tuxwulf> bascule: Works like a charm!
<tuxwulf> Thanks!
<tuxwulf> & dru
<theFATMAN> my system tray has ....disappeared(not visible in the panel), how in the world do I get it back?
<bascule> tuxwulf: welcome enjoy it, p.s. If you want FAT32 file system, mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/<whatever>
<bascule> maybe gparted allows that, I dunno
<deamon3> how can i install my CANON PIXMA ip 1000
<mrksbrd> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<mrksbrd> has anyone attempted to install itunes using wine?
<bascule> it is suckage extreme -5 from useability perspectivr
<bascule> it just seizes and stuff, forget it, sorry :(
<bascule> I go tit installed fine, it just doesn't run in any way at all really
<theFATMAN> mrksbrd: hey there is an itunes clone in adept
<bascule> if it is for an iPod, try amarok, it is pretty good
<theFATMAN> i luv amarok
<mrksbrd> does it have capability to upload to ipod w/o any other software or special installs?
<bascule> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bascule> try that
<rick_> hello, i used to be able to do reset an ide device using 'hdparm -w device'. after a recent upgrade, the drives become /dev/sd* and hdparm does not handle those. sdparm does not seem to have a similar function. does anyone know how I can send a lowlevel reset command in the hardy? thanks
<mrksbrd> k...i'll check that out....ty
<bascule> np
<theFATMAN> my system tray has ....disappeared(not visible in the panel), how in the world do I get it back?
<bascule> remove and re-add, right-click configure panel remove from panel - system tray -- ad it back
<theFATMAN> its not in the menu
<bascule> rick_: hdparm -w no go on SATA, hmmm .. well hdparm -y spins my spare down, but why are you -w'ing it anyway?
<bascule> r-click icon - panel menu -remove from panel - system try, if not there goto add to panel, and do that ..... OR killall kicker -> alt+f2 kicker
<theFATMAN> how do i change the system from metric?
<theFATMAN> my local is new york, but still metric
<ordodk> seems my linuxmce installation of lirc doesn't have mceusb2 built in (lircd --driver=help doesn't list it) - is there a way to "re-apt-get" it to do it?
<rick_> bascule: its a cf card reader and it does not support hotplugging. the machine is for creating cf images. so after making one image, i would like to eject and put another card in. before i could umount, -w it and mount the device again straight away. otherwise i'd have to reboot
<theFATMAN> fixed the panel
<rick_> bascule, btw it's a cf card reader connected via ide
<bascule> rick_: arrgh, can you rmmod and modprobe the driver?
<bascule> could also go for the DANGEROUS! /etc/init.d/udev restart
<jparishy_> anyone here use a macbook with kubuntu/ubuntu?
<bascule> or force-reload, well ther are a few to try anyway
<rick_> bascule: i'm not actually sure which driver except the libata and others, i have other ide drives connected also
<theFATMAN> anyone know how to configure the system tray manually?
<bascule> yeah, that is it, I ould not go for that
<bascule> rmmod sata driver is almost certainly fatal
<simula> i know fstab mounts partitions during startup... is there a config file that can mount a partition on an sd card when it is plugged into a running kubuntu system?
<simula> besides just a manual sudo mount?
<bascule> hald *should* do that
<rick_> bascule: reloading udev is a bit drastic i think. I just tried and it seems to work, except it hangs for a while (a minute or two)
<simula> thanks bascule, i'm looking into hal
<bascule> ah, well it is a pretty extreme problem, actually swithching cards should be easy, but then again if it is IDE and not USB, things are odd
<bascule> simula: sure
<simula> bascule... the thing is that i want the sd card's partition's UUID to auto-mount it to a specified mount directory (here's hoping hal will do it :)
<rick_> bascule, yeh i wouldve used usb ones but this is for our robots and those were already bought...
<bascule> it should, I know little about hal actually
<rick_> i shouldn't have upgraded :(
<bascule> rick_: OK, it is an unusual problem
<bascule> try a custom kernel, get a straight tarball form kernel.org nd go from there
<rick_> bascule: the device is still the same ide, how come all of a sudden they all changed to scsi?
<bascule> I don't know why :)
<bascule> bye! bed time
<rick_> bascule: okay, i was hoping i didn't have to do that though. anyway it's not super crucial, i can wait a few minutes in between images. thanks for your help!
<bascule> welcome, maybe think of some other way later, but I am tired :)
<bascule> o/
<rick_> bascule, thanks i'll try other wzays. good night
<domux_> hi everyone
<USMarine> hi french
<theFATMAN> how do i change the system from metric?
<USMarine> metric rocks
<USMarine> you gotta change your locale i believe
<avihayb> I second that
<theFATMAN> USMarine: whats up, my local is in new york, but its still metric
<BluesKaj> even the US gallon is wrong
<theFATMAN> ok guys, i just am not familiar with metric
<USMarine> locale not local
<USMarine> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<BluesKaj> original gallon is 4.54L (Imperial) ..US = 3.78L
<theFATMAN> you know what i mean
<theFATMAN> !off topic
<ubottu> Factoid off topic not found
<theFATMAN> lol
<USMarine> owned
<BluesKaj> why change ...the rest of the earth is metric
<USMarine> uk should also change from driving on the right
<USMarine> so americans are not behind on everything
<domux_> im not french finnally a lil bit
<theFATMAN> ok, this is the kubuntu SUPPORT channel, not the express your opinion channel
<USMarine> is your locale correct?
<theFATMAN> yep
<USMarine> where is metric system used?
<domux_> yep
<theFATMAN> .................
<BluesKaj> uk drives on the right ?...err , better not drive there USMarine
<USMarine> could be app specifi
<Walzmyn> Why if I mouse over an .xml file do I get a warning that something
<Walzmyn> 's gone wrong with Armork?
<USMarine> armork?
 * Walzmyn grumbles about the 'enter' key getting in the way
<Walzmyn> Amarok
<theFATMAN> watch out guys, USMarine is the spelling police
<Walzmyn> sorry
<theFATMAN> lol
<Walzmyn> So anyway, why does just mousing over a file give me an error?
<USMarine> nice post i've just read
<USMarine> [quote]
<USMarine> I'm anti-imperial and would normally say get rid of all imperial support but since this is Linux we are talking about I realize I have to let it stay in the spirit of freedom to customize your system.
<USMarine> Note: I live in USA and I want my computer to use the metric system so please no US Americans saying this is a conspiracy against USA.
<USMarine> [/quote]
<theFATMAN> counter-productive
<USMarine> but this is related to coutry choice
<USMarine> country*
<theFATMAN> not relevant to the question
<Walzmyn> I support the metric system every inch of the way.
<USMarine> i mean the metric usage is related to the country choice
<Walzmyn> why are we discussing the metric system?
<theFATMAN> i am not against the metric system, my question is: how do I switch on my system? i dont want to use metric, lol
<Walzmyn> where are we talking about theFATMAN ? dates and such?
<theFATMAN> Walzym: everything
<USMarine> currency
<m_tadeu> hi everyone....
<theFATMAN> i dont understand wy, it went to metric after the kernel update
<Walzmyn> where do you live, theFATMAN ?
<Walzmyn> hello m_tadeu
<USMarine> tried reconfiguring the locale?
<theFATMAN> and i can't sort out how to fix it
<m_tadeu> when an application crashes, shouldn't apport be lunched
<theFATMAN> NY
<m_tadeu> I mean, instead of the standard kde crash handler
<Walzmyn> theFATMAN, Kmenu>>system settings  >> Regional & Language
<jparishy> Once I install xserver-xorg-video-intel, how do enable the drivers? I am in the newest release, i think
<USMarine> jparishy system settings
<theFATMAN> locale is set to NY, but still metric, not Imperial
<Walzmyn> jparishy, try Kmenu >> system >>hardware drivers manager
<jparishy> I did, and it doesn't show up in there for some reason.
<joe__> ?
<Walzmyn> theFATMAN, just change it manually to imperial
<theFATMAN> Walzmyn, i am trying, bro, but how?
<USMarine> theFATMAN look under /etc/environment
<Walzmyn> theFATMAN, i've got a drop down menu under the "other tab" that lets me pick metirc or imperial
<Dragnslcr> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Country/Region -> Other
<theFATMAN> sweeet, thank you sirs, and i am embarrassed that i didnt see it. i didnt think to look under 'other', lol...i was looking for measurment, etc.
<USMarine> ...
<theFATMAN> .....
<mneptok> ..   ... .--. . .- -.-   -- --- .-. ... .
<theFATMAN> (.)(.)
<theFATMAN> now she wants her beads, lol
<BluesKaj> ["Y"]
<theFATMAN> ha ha ha
<USMarine> | .
<USMarine> . |
<USMarine> just playing pong...
<theFATMAN> lol
<jparishy> Well, that wen't well :|
<jparishy> Had to use my backup xorg.conf
<jparishy> So any other suggestions?
<genii> jparishy: Please recap your situation
<jparishy> I'm trying to get direct rendering enabled on my macbook which runs kubuntu
<genii> So you've tried for instance DRI settings in xorg?
<jparishy> :|
<jparishy> I haven't, though if anyone else wants to help
<DJG9282> Don't know if anyone can help me. I'm new to Linux and i used the Live CD today to see if i had any hardware issues. I found out i did and it was the wireless network not working...it couldn't find my card...is there anyway to get this working through the Live CD or must i install the whole package.
<mneptok> DJG9282: what wireless chipset?
<DJG9282> Its an Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945
<mr--t> http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/ linux driver here
<Agent_bob> why would aumix only have two settings ?     on everything except this lappy it has 6 or more  ;/
<Agent_bob> there is only main and igain ?
<Agent_bob> no pcm no mic no nothing
<Unknown> mneptok: sorry, this is DJG9282, typical windows froze so i didn't get any of your responses
<larry> Can someone please help a newbe to irc? I see a lot of names in the right panel but only see 2 or 3 messages being posted. Is there something else I should be doing to see all posts?
<Agent_bob> larry no.
<mr--t> http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/ linux driver here DJG9282
<STSX> larry: It's just that not alot of people are posting--you're not missing anything. :)
<larry> Agent bob thanks
<Agent_bob> larry if you want to see a lot of chatter /join #ubuntu   it's always busy.
<larry> STSX thanks
<Unknown> ok i am guessing that there is no way to get the chipset to work on a live CD that i must install it first
<mneptok> DJG9282: ensure the any hardware switch is turned on
<Unknown> ok when i say newbie i mean newbie...where is the hardware switch located
<mr--t> uasually on laptops you use the funtion key in combo with a key that has a little antenna symbol on it
<mr--t> the functions a typically a different color  blue matbe
<mr--t> <maybe>
<Unknown> hmm have to look at that...i just got a newer computer today....so i'm still learning the thing...i just upgraded from a pentium 366 so i was really in the dark ages
<Agent_bob> and it say [fn]
<mr--t> thanks bob
<nosrednaekim> Unknown: lol
<Agent_bob> Unknown i'd like to upgrade to your old hardware....
<Unknown> Agent_bob: oh yeah...your stuck in the ice age huh? haha
<Agent_bob> p1 100mmx with 610m hdd
<larry> Is this a proper place to ask for help with a problem?
<mr--t> yes
<Unknown> whoo hoo there i go...
<Agent_bob> larry probably.  but it does depend if  it's kubuntu related or not.
<larry> ok, thanks...can someone tell me how to set up different backgounds on different "deskktops" in kubuntu?
<Agent_bob> although we do often answer some very generic linux questions and even a winderz Q or two
<Agent_bob> right click the desktop    configure
<Unknown> ok so what i really wanted to do is play with the live CD for a while before i installed it...that way i don't look like an idiot in front of my wife...does it matter when i turn this hardware switch on when i am logged into the Live CD? or it doesn't matter? and with the website you gave me...i can also just burn it to a CD and install it through there i am assuming?
<Agent_bob> lol @ Unknown
<mr--t> I thought whoo hoo ment success
<Unknown> yeah my wife isn't too thrilled that i just got a new computer and completly want to wipe of VISTA
<Unknown> of-off
<Agent_bob> i liked the "idiot in front of..."  part
<mr--t> you dont have to wipe it you can dual boot
<bdog> how do you make compiz the default?
<Agent_bob> Unknown so buy her one and....   sorry i'm not supposed to give advice here.
<nosrednaekim> bdog: use the desktop effects application
 * Agent_bob retracts statement
<larry> Agent bob...when I do that, and select a background, it applies that background to both (I'm only using 2 desktops)  desktops. I would like to have diferent background for each, it that is possible.
<bdog> it isn't starting?
<Unknown> i read up on the dual boot thing and i was reading that Vista has some type of recovery thing at the end of the partition that could cause problems
<Agent_bob> larry kde3 or kde4 ?
<Unknown> unless you ahve a more realiable source i can read up on?
<Unknown> ahve=have
<nosrednaekim> Unknown: Linux has figured that out (used to be a problem)
<Unknown> so 8.04 should figure it out automatically?
<mr--t> unknown it doesn't take long for the free community to fix problems
<larry> Agen bob...hmmm.....let me see if I can figure out which I am using....
<Unknown> that maybe true...but whos going to fix my problem if i couldn't even get to the free community :)
<Agent_bob> kmenu help about kde
<mr--t> good point lol
<fatherTheresa1> dick!
<fatherTheresa1> YOUR A DICK
<bdog> i need /usr/bin/compiz --replace to load automatically
<Agent_bob> !ops | fatherTheresa1 needs help.
<ubottu> fatherTheresa1 needs help.: Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<nalioth> fatherTheresa1: let us be civil
<bazhang_> fatherTheresa1, no language like that here please
<Jucato> turtle...
<larry> Agen bob.....kde 3.5.9....
<nixternal> rabbit
<Agent_bob> Jucato while you are here.
<Jucato> uh oh...
<Unknown> any of you know of a walk thru i can read up on to do a dual boot to VISTA and kubuntu...
<Jucato> that's why I hate to show that I'm here :)
<Jucato> Agent_bob: how may I be of service?
<Agent_bob> Jucato would you tell larry where the setting is for background for vertual desktop two ?
<Jucato> larry: right-click on the desktop -> Configure Desktop. there should be a drop down list at the top where you get to choose "All Desktops" or Desktop 1, Desktop 2, etc
<Agent_bob> Jucato thank you.
<Agent_bob> i knew it was in there somewhere but i don't even have kde on this system so couldn't pin point it.
<larry> jucato: when I do that, it only gives me "All Desktops" or nothing.....doesn't show Desktop 1 or Desktop 2, etc.
<Jucato> larry: when you click on the arrow beside "All Desktops", doesn't a list appear?
<Agent_bob> <larry> Agen bob.....kde 3.5.9....  <<< Jucato  fyi
<Jucato> Agent_bob: yeah. because KDE 4 doesn't allow you to do that yet :)
<Agent_bob> yes that's why i had him confirm what version.
<Agent_bob> heh    the "<Jucato> turtle... <nixternal> rabbit" thing just soked in    :)))
<larry> jucato: when I click on the arrow, it only shows "All Desktops" and a "blank" space in the drop-down....no Desktop 1 or Desktop 2 selections..
<mr--t> hey guys how do you do the little "asides" like mr--t face is red  or mr--t kicks himself?
<Jucato> larry: are you using compiz?
<Jucato> mr--t: /me <action>
 * Jucato like this
<mr--t> yes
<Jucato> right, you type /me <then the message you want to appear>
<Agent_bob> /me something...
 * Agent_bob something
<mr--t> me/ didn't realize it was that easy
 * Jucato is guessing larry might be using compiz, and KDE is set to have only 1 virtual deskto so as not to conflict with compiz's viewports
<Agent_bob> /me != me/
<Jucato> mr--t: you have to put the / before the "me"
 * mr--t yeah im red faced
<DJG9282> Don't know if you saw my question before...do any of you know of a walk thru for dual booting hardy heron and windows VISTA so that i don't mess anything up...especially since this would be my first time installing linux ever!
<Jucato> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<Jucato> hm... not that one
<Agent_bob> DJG9282 do you have the recovery dvd for vesta ?
<Jucato> !dualboot | DJG9282
<ubottu> DJG9282: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<DJG9282> nope
<DJG9282> isn't that great?
<Jucato> I think there's Vista instructions somewhere there
<genii> Interesting. No more directing ppl to their local psychiatrist in the factoid
<Agent_bob> DJG9282 yeah.   ;/
<Agent_bob> genii  blame stdin...
<DJG9282> can you see why i am a little bit nervous
<larry> jucato: can i find out if I am using compiz by looking in the "Add/Remove Programs" list?
 * generick is scratching head and wondering why java plugins will not work in his browser.
<genii> Agent_bob: I'll remember to mention it to him :)
<Jucato> larry: did you enable Desktop effects?
<generick> hello all, seems to be busy in here
<Agent_bob> DJG9282 i'm not the guy you want to ask that Q.   but seeing that you did.   "no. why not just do a cat /dev/zero > /dev/hdd and install linux the right way..."   would be my answer
 * Agent_bob is a windows hater from way back
<Jucato> generick: what package did you install to get java plugins? what browser? and 32 or 64-bit system?
<mr--t> djg9282 a little fear is healthy
<DJG9282> yeah especially when you have absolutly no clue what you are doing
<mr--t> thats how you learn
<generick> juncato: java 6.0 and 32.
<Jucato> generick: that's "jucato" :P
<Jucato> generick: you installed sun-java6-plugin?
<Agent_bob> DJG9282 yeah that's why i said don't get me started on that one...     you'll have no windows... if i have my way!
<DJG9282> well the reason why i don't want to do a fresh install is because i'm afraid i wouldn't get all my hardware to work properly...thats the one thing holding me back because the Live CD wouldnt recognize hardware
<Jucato> if the Live CD is showing some hardware problems, there's a very good chance that an installed system would have problesm too
<generick> jucato: yes, i used adept, instead of command line
<Jucato> of course it can probably be fixed later on
<DJG9282> Agent_bob: i actually want it that way...but want to be smart before i do something
<mr--t> don't wait that long
<mr--t> lol
<Jucato> generick: hm.. strange that it doesn't work....
<Agent_bob> DJG9282 also see Jucato's two posts above ^
<DJG9282> Jucato: yeah looking at those right now
<larry> jucato: I go to System > Desktop Effects and it opens a screen titled "Compiz Desktop Effects". There is a bullet beside "Extra Effects". Should the bullet be beside one of the other selections?
<DJG9282> opps
<DJG9282> sorry
<DJG9282> that was meant for agent bob
<Jucato> larry: no no. I was asking if you enabled Desktop Effects
<larry> jucato: probably not, since I don't know where I should do that.
<Jucato> larry: if yes, then that is why you don't have Desktop 1, 2 , etc. in the background configuration window
<Jucato> hm.. ok..
<Jucato> larry: how many virtual desktops do you have?
<larry> where would I check to see if Desktop Effects is enabled?
<Jucato> <larry> jucato: I go to System > Desktop Effects and it opens a screen titled "Compiz Desktop Effects".
<Jucato> you already said it
<larry> There are 2 virtual desktops showing
<generick> jucato: sorry, works in konqueror, but not in firefox.. i am happy in konqueror..
<Jucato> generick: hehe that's even weirder. but you're sure you installed the  suan-java6-plugin package?
<mr--t> not the one from the java site i hope
<generick> Jucato: yes, i will do a apt-get on it just to be sure though
<ylhaoran> 有人在吗
<mr--t> !ch
<ubottu> Factoid ch not found
<Agent_bob> !compiz | larry you might ask in the channel listed here.
<ubottu> larry you might ask in the channel listed here.: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jucato> !cn | ylhaoran
<ubottu> ylhaoran: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Jucato> mr--t: for reference, chinese is cn
<mr--t> thanks  i took a shot
<Jucato> mr--t: !chinese might also work :)
<Agent_bob> larry  /join #compiz-fusion    and ask them   they might be avle to tell you how to tell if compiz is running or not.   that will at the very least help us help you.     some times it's hard to help someone that can't answer a question.
<mr--t>  (Y)
<Agent_bob> larry that's not a slander against you,  we all had to learn,  it's just a statement of fact.
<generick> apt say 'sun-java6-plugin is already the newest version'
<mr--t> if its not installed system wide it might not work in ff
<larry> Agent bob: I believe I stated earlier that "compiz" is installed. No "slander" taken. I understand what you are saying. Thanks for your suggestions.
<DJG9282> Ok i think i'll probably look into dual booting. If i run into problems with the the wireless...think any one of you could walk me through the installation process...i just read the intel instructions for it...man am i confused!
<Agent_bob> ok.  but  installed != running
<Agent_bob> DJG9282 i'm sure someone can.   it happens here all the time
<DJG9282> :) thanks guys have a good night or morning...whichever it is where you are
<generick> sorry for the off topic... is there a good channel for talking about apps, I am new to the linux world and want some pointers on perfered apps for email and what-not...
<Jabop> Hey all. I've installed lsh-server on my local box. When I try to scp from a remote box INTO my local with root, it's saying password is incorrect. I know for CERTAIN that the password is correct. What gives?
<mr--t> DJG9282 the good news is there are linux drivers on intels website
<DJG9282> oh thanks Mr--T i'll have to look at that...then you can direct me on how to install those :P
<Jabop> with root=as root, forgive
<Agent_bob> generick ##linux ##linuxhelp and #kubuntu-offtopic are all willing to facilitate discussions about linux apps
 * Agent_bob note to self,   that would look better if spelled correctly
<Agent_bob> !root | Jabop
<ubottu> Jabop: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Agent_bob> Jabop did you set a root password ?
<DJG9282> Mr--T: just one thought came to my mind though...if intel supports linux drivers why would it not be supported ona  live CD i would think they would include that during the install?
<Jabop> Agent_bob: yes
<Agent_bob> Jabop is the server set to deny root login ?
<Jabop> The problem still exists, however, I found a way around it. I just chowned the folders that I need to write to, scp'd and chowned again.
<mr--t> I don't know but I googled your chip set and it took me to the drivers
<Jabop> Agent_bob: That is what I am unsure about. the lsh-server is on my local box and I just installed it cause I'm not too familiar with Kubuntu, please forgive
<mr--t> they may be new or on your system already undetected
<Agent_bob> Jabop i'm not familear with lsh-server   openssh-server would be my choice there.
<Jabop> Agent_bob: Fair enough. Once I get these files transfered I may give that a shot.
<DJG9282> ok thanks :)
<Agent_bob> Jabop beware though there may be a bug in the hardy version of sshd    check the launchpad
<mr--t> np
<Agent_bob> !bug | larry
<ubottu> larry: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Agent_bob> larry i have been seeing people complaining about hardy (typically upgraded to)  having problems with scp   and the issue seems to be either in sshd or the kernel.  i'm not a developer so i can't say for sure.  there should be bug reports and hopefully a patch by now.
 * mr--t mr--t wonders what an in/wish is
<Agent_bob> exact complaint  "scp only creates empty files"
<Agent_bob> final thought on that,   if it's kernel side it could affect scp over any protocal i guess
<Agent_bob> !bug scp
<mr--t> bots asleep!!
<ylhaoran> ??
<genii> ubottu wake up!
<ubottu> Factoid wake up! not found
<genii> Nah just comatose
<mr--t>  /me laughs himself silly
<mr--t>  / me laughs himself silly
<mr--t> / mr--t wonders how he lost the recipe
 * mr--t whats wrong with me?
 * mr--t the list wouldn't fit in pastbin
 * Surfer37 Visit http://www.FakeMagazineCover.com (upload pic make mag) - http://www.SillyWebcam.com (play with webcam online) - http://www.Is-A-Jerk.com (insulter/anon email) - http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com (fun) - http://www.BodySwitcher.com (put your face on funny body) - http://www.MedChecker.com (health) - http://www.Canuckster.com (Canada eh) - http://www.Nerdful.com (geeks)
<mr--t> That guy leaves his spam link every nite
<mr--t> agent_bob is there anyway to block that spammer?
 * mr--t was just wondering
<pteague> anybody here know much about mdadm for software raid?
<genii> mr--t: It's always from a different location so difficult to block him without accidentally blocking valid users
<mr--t> I just don't like misuse of the channel
<mr--t> Is he alsways surfer 37
<genii> mr--t: No, the name varies as well.
<pteague> http://pastebin.com/m715d8c43 :(
<mr--t> thanks
<genii> Always plugging the same sites though
 * mr--t would like to kick spammers
<frybye> hi - can somebody please remind me of some common key-combinations - like to kill an active window or call up the process manager etc..?
<Odd-rationale> frybye:  try ctrl+esc
<genii> Or even ctrl-alt-esc
<frybye> thanx..
<frybye> is there one for shutting a window (without using the process manager..?)
<frybye> something with F4 or..?
<genii> frybye: ctrl-alt-esc   then place X on offensive window and click
<frybye> and when the whole pc freezes over.. how to interrupt/shut down fairly safely..?
<frybye> ctrl-alt-delete or??
<frybye> but only once or...?
<genii> frybye: First see if a console can be attained, by ctrl-alt-f1 .... if so then you can kill some processes in CLI
<genii> If you get all 3 lights on keyboard blinking together thats a kernel panic, no option then but to hard power-off
<frybye> explain a bit pse.. (not a lota background linux knowl. here-) if I get the console open then what do i need to do to see/kill processes..
<frybye> - put differently - what is cli - and how to use..?
<genii> frybye: The usual thing is to use top or ps to see whats running or using most resources. ps reports a pid (number assigned to process). You kill it by sudo kill pid#
<genii> frybye: CLI= command line interface
<frybye> so in the cli - just enter    ps    ? or??
<genii> frybye: ps ax       or so will give you a list of all processes for instance. You may want to pipe output to more. eg:        ps ax|more
<genii> Since the list is long, usually
 * mr--t wonders what happened to top
<frybye> right.. my wireless mouse is acting up - i think I need to re-boot - (was just running flight gear - and it seems to have screwed the memory-management or simiklar... hang on a bit .. i will be back (in less than 2000 years!)
<genii> mr--t: It's still around and working :)
<ylhaoran_> how
<genii> frybye: top tells you whats sucking cpu or ram
<frybye> re...
 * mr--t thinks she missed that last reply during reboot
<frybye> so - sorry - tell me that ps something - more command again ..?
<frybye> the box was hardly useable for a bit before reboot - had no choice..
<frybye> ah ha - I see it is up above in shaded text - super..
<frybye> heavens! whata lota processes...
<frybye> this pc is on amphetimines.. heheh
<mr--t> did you pipe the output?
<frybye> mr--t: yeah - it worked fine.. i just meant it seemed to be a lot in total after scrolling..
<frybye> (short ot query - are all you folks here in Europe or?)
 * mr--t thinks tsr's will somday rule the world
<frybye> tsr's ???
<mr--t> not me
<frybye> mr--t: whereabouts.. west coast usa?
<mr--t> treminate stay resident programs ,no upstate NY
<frybye> mr--t oh jeez - cant sleep/shiftworker.. eh can we go to k-offtopic?
<mr--t>  /me wonders how
<frybye> ok back on topic...
<frybye> how you mean wonders how?
<mr--t> I only started chatting a week ago ,never been off topic
<frybye> so is there a way of killing off all the unnecessary processes autom. - is that what tsr is all about??
<frybye> ma--t at the top of this dialoge there is a header including a link to open the #kubuntu-offtopic channel..
<mr--t> ok
<frybye> otherwise you can use a command here    /j #kubuntu-offtopic    <----ok?
<mr--t> ...
<frybye> just clicking on the (blue?) channel name with open it too...
<AxMstrLP> stupid noob question (couldn't find the answer on the forums) -- how to i set to dolphin to use double clicks rather than single clicks?
<krawek> control panel -> devices -> mouse
<AxMstrLP> wow.  not the first place I would have looked.  thanks!
<echoes> @ nixternal.  worse news.
<sgraham> i cant believe this is this difficult
<sgraham> i still cant use the kdm login manager im beating my head against the wall
<echoes> rebooted & got this: The following installation problem was detected while trying to start KDE: No write access to '/home/echoes/.ICEAuthority'. KDE is unable to start.
<sgraham> it literally crashes everytime at the sessions starting display page..takes me right back to kdm
<sgraham> gdm works fine
<echoes> all i could do was click ok. after that i got a little window that says: Could not start ksmserver. Check your installation.
<echoes> i'm using a kubuntu 8.04/kde4 live disc right now.
<echoes> nixternal?
<endafy> how do I get KSplashX?
<ubuntu_>  what type of file system should i use for linux backup drive
<ubuntu_> ext2?
<echoes> ext3
<endafy> XFS
<ubuntu_> which one?
<endafy> XFS is fast
<echoes> most common & thus most recommended would be ext3
<ubuntu_> ok, thx
<endafy> uses ext4
<ubuntu_> should i make it primary?
<endafy> yes
<endafy> always
<ubuntu_> gotcha
<endafy> secondary partitions aren't used that often anymore
<endafy> how do I get KSplashX?
<endafy> in 3.5.9
<SteamMachine> Heya all
<echoes> @ nixternal. you back yet?
<sgraham> ya that kubuntu desktop. didnt work..not only that but it wants to install dolphin..and i hate that thing
<sgraham> something to do with when kdm hands it over to the user..it changes the resolution..
<sgraham> why it does not do the same damn thing with gdm makes no sence to me
<sgraham> and it is the only thing that is bothering me...its...like shitty
<acetoline> hi, I keep getting an error in kde programs 'could not find mime type application/octet-stream'
<acetoline> it started happening after I fiddling around with some settings
<rm-r_C> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=118485   already used google today?
<sportman> if i wanted to dual boot do i have to install windows first?
<rm-r_C> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<console_jockey> I'm sure this is a silly question, but what software can I use to view the input from my webcam?  I've just found and installed a M318B which I can see with lsusb but I haven't a clue how to verify it's working...
<ubunturos> sportman: always install Windows first, since only Linux distros know that 'Windows' exists. MS-Windows often ignores the fact that Linux exists
<acetoline> sportman: I have dual-booted two machines succesfully and in both of them I installed windows first
<ubunturos> s / Linux / Linux distros
<sportman> acetoline: i have done it a million times
<sportman> i just dont want to install windows first
<sportman> cause im lazy
<acetoline> I think it should be possible to do it both ways, if you can work the hardware succesfully.
<sportman> just never done it without windows first
<sportman> wanted to know if it was possible, but i just read up some on it
<sportman> and i think i can do it
<ubunturos> sportman: if you do so, afaik, you'll just have to re-install grub.
<rm-r_C> acetoline: it has nothing to do with the hardware ... but with grub ... the boot leader will get deleted if you install xp after linux, that is no problem you can install it again ... it is easyer to install first xp then linux but both ways work
<Sakui> how do I update my computer packages?
<rm-r_C> apt-get update
<acetoline> anyone have any ideas about my problem?
<Sakui> sakui@pixies:~$ sudo apt=get update
<Sakui> [sudo] password for sakui:
<Sakui> sudo: update: command not found
<Sakui> er...
<arayami> it's sudo apt-get update
<rm-r_C> sudo apt-get update
<arayami> not =
<Sakui> i just saw that
<Sakui> font is a little small I guess
<rm-r_C> Sakui: that will update the data base to upgrade your system (install the newer packages) do sudo apt-get upgrade
<rm-r_C> always update the data base first than install new packages or upgrade your system ...
<rm-r_C> !apt | Sakui
<ubottu> Sakui: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Sakui> dang, 97 updates :P
<jon_> i just installed hardy and it has 2,6,24 generic. how can i get a real time kernel?
<jon_> is the real time kernel in the metapackage?
<rm-r_C> !rt
<ubottu> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/Gutsy
<jon_> oh
<jon_> is it now
<jon_> i suppose that takes care of that, since they must have updated ubuntu studio since i last installed it
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> and good morning :)
<jon_> thanks rm-r_c
<Sakui> i hope someone fixed my KDE issue that I had with all of these updates
<noaXess> i have installed firefox-2 and the mozilla-firefox-locale-de-de but firefox-2 still in english.. any idea?
<sportman> do any of you guys use linux only
<sportman> or do all of you use windows a little
<jon_> im still working on my wireless card sportman
<jon_> thats the only thing holding me back
<rm-r_C> i have no windows installed here use xp for games only at home sportman
<acetoline> sportman: I only use windows for interfacing with my mobile phone's PC suite
<Sakui> my stupid mp3 player requires wincrap
<acetoline> if Nokia made a linux version, I'd format the xp partition :p
<sportman> acetoline:  like for me m issue is work
<noaXess> sportman: is only use win as a virtual guest.. with virtualbox.. just for teaching
<sportman> acetoline:  for work im working with only windows computers and they have me test stuff out
<sportman> like i need to research some windows project management software
<sportman> so i need to use windows some
<sportman> sadly
<mjponce> o/
<rm-r_C> well virtualBox is ok for that ...
<sportman> yea
<sportman> i suppose so
<noaXess> sportman: pms for windows .. use http://ganttproject.biz/
<arayami> does anyone have any problems with virtualbox where when you change from the virtual machine to the desktop it crashes X?
<noaXess> arayami: no prob.. i use it on diffrent machines
<acetoline> don't be too sad, sportman. All of us have to deal with windows a bit in our lives, whether we like it or not :p
<Sakui> goosh.org is pretty cool unix-like shell for your web browser
<arayami> =/ it's probably cause I'm using fglrx drivers then
<mjponce> gnuutils and cygwin helps if you use xp
<acetoline> rm-r_C: bah, slow internet connection, I only just managed to open that link.
<acetoline> It solves the problem, thanks!
<sportman> thanks for the link noaXess , basically its for an interior design firm, we need a way to maintain a clients list, then orgnize the clients by difernt things, a. the consultant incharge of a client, b. type of client, c. location
<sportman> et
<sportman> etc
<sportman> i mean im looking at maybe making a custom access database but i dunno
<noaXess> sportman: check ganttproject... if it fits your use.. then :) no need to make a new one
<mjponce> access ?
<mjponce> really ?
<sportman> lol
<sportman> mjponce: thats what they wanted
<sportman> but im researching other things
<sportman> this gant project looks nice
<mjponce> =((
<noaXess> and works on win and linux ;)
<sportman> and mac
<noaXess> it generates xml, pdf, html,....
<sportman> im testing it on my mac right now
<noaXess> any a idea, why my firefox-2 won't take my de-de language locale?
<noaXess> i got it..
<noaXess> i needed to delete .mozilla in my home dir..
<noaXess> it's a fresh install.. no prob to delete the .mozilla folder
<Sakui> is there a reason why the Xorg server isn't restarting when I logout?
<rm-r_C> to restart your x server ctrl+backspace Sakui
<flaccid> rm-r_C, thats not how you restart the X server
<flaccid> Sakui, most likely a bug
<navetz_> how do you recursively remove?
<navetz_> does rm -R work?
<navetz_> if so, its not workign for me lol
<Sakui> rm -rf [whatever]
<Sakui> but not rm-rf / or you'll regret it :P
<flaccid> yes -R or -r and not -f which is force
<navetz_> haha
<flaccid> navetz_, use the -v switch as well and advise the error
<rm-r_C> flaccid: it's not? i thought that is the shortcut for /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<mjponce> rm -rf / its a hallowen theme
<Sakui> ^^
<flaccid> not at all. ctrl+alt+backspc (you left out the alt) hard kills X.
<Sakui> flaccid: i hate doing ctrl+alt+backspace.
<flaccid> yeah its last resort if X hangs
<Sakui> when I logout, it just hangs.
<Sakui> every time.
<flaccid> Sakui, yeah like i said its most likely a bug
<flaccid> !bugs | Sakui
<ubottu> Sakui: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<flaccid> which driver Sakui ?
<rm-r_C> ups yes no alt :( what's the different flaccid between kill x and /etc/init.d/kdm restart flaccid
<Sakui> nvidia not nv
<flaccid> rm-r_C, the shortcut does kill signal. and /etc/init.d/kdm sends a graceful signal and restarts kdm
<flaccid> Sakui, i believe there is a bug most likely still outstanding. i had a similar one with fglrx
<rm-r_C> ok thanks flaccid i guess soft is better
<Sakui> with xorg or nvidia drivers?
<flaccid> rm-r_C, well neither if you want to logout. for that you select logout :)
<flaccid> Sakui, this is with restricted drivers nvidia and fglrx
<Sakui> k
<flaccid> can also relate to the order of which it calls things to die
<flaccid> Sakui, you should be able to find the bug(s) by searching launchpad
<Sakui> ok
<Sakui> i just hope kde-window-decorator is more stable.
<flaccid> well it should be in normal operation. i have nvidia here as well
<Sakui> I love kubuntu except the xorg and kde-window-decorator bug.
<flaccid> Sakui, can i have a link to that bug?
<Sakui> umm, i think it's compiz-effects or something....someone said that they didn't give a rats butt about k
<Sakui> de
<noaXess> i have a notebook with kubuntun 8.04 for children and want a tool to block some function, internet activities and so on.. any idea? or is kfirewall a choice?
<flaccid> Sakui, there are fixes for that. its on the wiki and other sources. its not a bug.
<flaccid> Sakui, which release are you on?
<Sakui> 8.04
<flaccid> !effects | saku
<ubottu> saku: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<flaccid> ooops wrong person but yeah
<flaccid> hmm where is the factoid im after
<flaccid> Sakui, kmenu --> System --> Desktop Effects or..
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion | Sakui
<ubottu> Sakui: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<flaccid> the above link details the requirements for the window decorations to work properly on kubuntu/kde/compiz-fusion/nvidia etc.
<Sakui> okie
<Sakui> I have windows cause no 64-bit flash
<Sakui> :/
<flaccid> yep thats one of the annoying ones
<Sakui> does kubuntu 8.04 support dual core?
<flaccid> yep
<flaccid> Sakui, this is pretty good article too: http://www.300penguins.org/?p=9
<Sakui> flaccid: i'm looking at it :)
<sportman> any of you guys get  Intel 3945abg
<sportman> working?
<Sakui> nope
<sportman> have you tried it Sakui
<sportman> what program should i use to connect to wifi
<sportman> i dont see anything installed
<sportman> for wifi
<Sakui> damn kde-window-decorator crashed
<sportman> thats a bummer Sakui
<sportman> Sakui: what program should i get
<sportman> kwifi
<sportman> or something?
<Sakui> i have no window manager now ;P
<sportman> ouch
<sportman> how did that happen
<sportman> lol
<Sakui> sportman: I dunno
<sportman> im kinda sad
<sportman> my version of kubuntu
<sportman> is performing quite poorly
<sportman> graphics are like choppy ish
<sportman> even though i am running the restricted driver
<sportman> for my nvidia
<sportman> alright reboot time
<sportman> wish me luck
<sportman> ideally wifi will work
<sportman> when i reboot
<sportman> back
<sportman> wireless i think works
<sportman> :-p
<bascule> !ebter
<ubottu> Factoid ebter not found
<bascule> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bascule> morning
<Sakui> is there a system tray replacement for kde 3?
<sportman_> anyone use any of the intel pro wireless cards in linux
<bascule> Sakui: like a fancy zoomy mac thing?
<emilsedgh_> Sakui: sorry!?
<Sakui> bascule: I guess make the icons smaller
<Sakui> and 2 rows
<bascule> 2 rows, no, smaller is done by adjusting the size of the panel
<bascule> right-click -> panel menu -> configure panel
<Sakui> bascule: that's for the taskbar not system tray
<bascule> you can have multiple panels as well though, you could have an auto-hiding one on the sideof th screen for example, I used to have my application icons there, but I find alt+F2 works so well I rarely find the need for icons at all now
<bascule> oh the system tray specifically, well that should auto adjust to 2 rows (mine does)
<bascule> I assumed you meant panel in general,sorry :)
<Sakui> s'ok :)
 * sportman_ cries
<sportman_> fucken wireless
<bascule> I am pretty sure it just needs th epanel to be a certain height for it to go to 2 rows
<bascule> sportman_: language please :)
<Sakui> I just hate that big arrow that it hides the icons.
<sportman_> sorry bascule
<bascule> Sakui: turn that off
<sportman_> bascule:  i ot the wireless light to turn on, but kwifi does nothing and i cant connect
<bascule> Sakui: in appearance -> hiding  uncheck the boxes
<Sakui> bas: how do I hide it?
<bascule> show  left panel <blah>
<Sakui> brb -restarting x
<srrouter1> Will running KDE on a Ubuntu server being used as a router have any negative effects? Its on 2gb ram with a 3.2ghz.
<bascule> no
<sportman_> any isight drivers available yet?
<sportman_> wrong window
<Sakui> so far so good
<srrouter1> I cant remember if I asked already or not. Will running KDE on an Ubuntu Server meant for routing have any negative effect? It's running with 2gb of ram and a 3.2ghz processor.
<djaqua> so you mean you are running kubuntu?
<srrouter1> Well I installed from the ubuntu server ISO but installed the kubuntu-desktop package with x-windows-core
<srrouter1> so yeah, kubuntu
<djaqua> in my own opion, i believe kde is a faster desktop and better organized
<srrouter1> yeah I wasnt a big fan of Gnome, I use that for my personal computer.
<fulat2k> srrouter1: imo, it'll just use a little more ram.  just make sure you don't open any unwanted ports (rdesktop).
<srrouter1> good call.
<djaqua> there is such this gnome vs kde thing going on...........
<srrouter1> KDE... mmm
<djaqua> i'm currently using kubuntu kde4 remix with kde4 4.1 beta 1 installed and i'm very happy
<djaqua> can't wait till final release
<theFATMAN> where is kommando in the menu? I can't locate it
<theFATMAN> and it is installed
<rm-r_C> alt+F2 ---> whatever theFATMAN
<djaqua> theFATMAN: what version?
<theFATMAN> kde 3
<theFATMAN> kommando=unknown
<rm-r_C> !info komando
<ubottu> Package komando does not exist in hardy
<rm-r_C> !info komander
<ubottu> Package komander does not exist in hardy
<theFATMAN> rm-r_C:when i did run, it tried to pull up a website that didnt exist
<eagles0513875> morning
<theFATMAN> rm-r_C: hey, it is available and installed, I just don't know where to find it
<srrouter1> I don't know what I would do with out my "Menu of  important system places".. I would be lost.
<theFATMAN> lol
<rm-r_C> the apt is called komando? theFATMAN
<theFATMAN> rm-r_C: kommando
<rm-r_C> !info kommando
<ubottu> kommando (source: kommando): a kde wheel-menu to quickly pick menu items with the mouse. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 116 kB, installed size 460 kB
<rm-r_C> and alt+f2 ---> kommando doesn't do anything theFATMAN
<theFATMAN> that doesnt help
<theFATMAN> nope
<rm-r_C> open a konsole and start it from there to see if there is an error theFATMAN
<theFATMAN> k
<ds187> guten morgen
<rm-r_C> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bascule> easy tiger :)
<ds187> rm-r_C: i know.......it was just the wrong channel for my morning greetings :-)
<farhad_hf> hi all
<Sakui> how can you use a linux computer to connect to a windows computer via remote desktop?
<farhad_hf> i have a problem with kubuntu hardy. in logout menu the only choice is logout (power off , restart  , etc are not there). when i log out kdm does not start for loging in again, once i reconfigured kdm by this command : dpkg-reconfigure kdm     but the problem didnt solve, can anybody help me?
<wthf> Sakui: i use rdesktop ...
<wthf> !info rdesktop
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-3+cvs20071006 (hardy), package size 125 kB, installed size 452 kB
<Sakui> wthf: what software does the windows  computer need if it has Windows XP Pro?
<wthf> all you have to do is allow remote desktop connections on xp Sakui
<wthf> rdesktop ip.from.xp.computer should be enough ... but read the rdesktop --help for more options Sakui
<eagles0513875> firefox 3 is borked
<Sakui> k
<eagles0513875> firefox is borked can anyone help me
<Sakui> for 100 dollars, I can :P
<seagan> depends on what a borked firefox is i guess
<eagles0513875> this is firefox3
<wthf> We are the Borg. Lower your firewall and surrender your box. We will add your biological and technological
<wthf> distinctiveness to our own. Your culture will adapt to service us. Resistance is futile.
<eagles0513875> lol offtopic
<seagan> lmao
<wthf> oh borked not borged :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> it starts loading then randomly quits
<eagles0513875> this is the first time im seeing this in 3
<wthf> eagles0513875: try killall firefox-bin and start it again ...
<eagles0513875> says no process killed
<wthf> ok just a guess ...
<wthf> theFATMAN: http://www.linux.com/feature/124329 Kommando usable in GNOME or Xfce
<theFATMAN> turns out it's kde only and the default is ctrl+alt+h
<theFATMAN> wthf:what's weird, is it isn't listed in the menus
<theFATMAN> lol
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm using ff3b5 and the applications list is empty under preferences.  all downloaded files i open from ff now opens with ktorrent.  any idea how i can fix this?
<Jucato> theFATMAN: iirc, you have to start Kommando from System Settings -> Advanced -> Service Manager
<theFATMAN> Jucato, it was already installed for me, bro, i just looked up the default on the web and...poof there it was,lol
<Jucato> theFATMAN: um... I was telling how to run it. the last version isn't run by "kommando" in the command line or any menu entry
<Sakui> wthf: thanks for the rdesktop help
 * Jucato thought that was what you were asking about
<theFATMAN> Jucato, yeah, thats what through me off, it said it wasnt there, but it was installed
<eritrea_> I have the kubuntu 8.04 a p4c800-E motherboard and a pentium 4 chip.......my computer keeps freezing
<frybye_> can some kind soul remind me of the gohsting command to reclaim my nick please??
<Jucato> frybye_: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<frybye_> tks Jucato..
<eagles0513875> Jucato: firefox3 borked for me
<frybye> ah damn it..
<Jucato> eagles0513875: I saw. I don't know how to help
<eagles0513875> it was working fine last night lol
<FisherPrice> Greetings
<frybye> eagles - I will be happy when there is a package for the f-fox3 rc or the final comes along..
<FisherPrice> Who knows all about samba here?
<frybye> v3b5 makes a mess of my-yahoo.de some of the time for example..
<FisherPrice> I have a samba question
<Haza1> Morning folks!
<frybye> morning Haza1
<eagles0513875> morning
<frybye> FisherPrice:  shoot - the suspense is killing me...
<steve555> Morning eagles0513875
<frybye> FisherPrice: not that I have a clue about samba but .. there you go...
<eagles0513875> steve555: morning
<Haza1> So folks. I need to setup the Java_HOME variable for my system (all users). Where might i find the bash file i want to edit on Kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> !ask | FisherPrice
<ubottu> FisherPrice: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<eagles0513875> now my konsole isnt working
<eagles0513875> i borked my system
<eagles0513875> brb goign to reboot actually
<frybye> eagles0513875: - and if you really must you have an image - right?
<eagles0513875> ?
<frybye> if your system really is screwed - then the sencible answer is often (not always..) to recover with an image of the system particion or..?
<Haza1> How does /etc/bash.bashrc sound?
<eagles0513875> this is a testing/dev machine so i dont mind reinstalling
<frybye> eagles0513875: as you like..
<steve555> I've just encountered a problem using Adept-Manager,I've just clicked on the Fetch Updates button and I have three updates ready to install.So I went to Adept-Updater and It downloaded the packages for me.The trouble is when it went to install them for me,it came up with the message something like"There was a problem installing updates".so I tried sudo aptitude safe upgrade,but it came up with this error:update-alternati
<steve555> ves: unable to make /usr/lib/midbrowser/plugins/libjavaplugin.so.dpkg-tmp a symlink to /etc/alternatives/midbrowser-javaplugin.so: No such file or directory.
<patrick_> hi
<steve555> Hi patrick
<patrick_> na wie gehts
<eagles0513875> i fixed the problems i was having
<patrick_> hi
<patrick_> kann mir ma einer helfen bitte
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<patrick_> was ist das vür ein pogram ich bin neu hier
<wthf> !de | patrick_
<ubottu> patrick_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<frybye> Patrick - sehe pm von mich bitte/please see pm from me explaining how to change channel..
<frybye> wie kann ich ein /list machen der nur # mit "mehr als xx usern und weniger als yy usern" machen - habe es nur vergessen ...???
<ActionParsnip> !de | fysaen
<ubottu> fysaen: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ActionParsnip> !de | frybye
<ubottu> frybye: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<frybye> sorry.. i had trouble swtiching langauges..
<frybye> which command is right for getting a /list of the channels with "more than xx users and less than yy users??"
<ActionParsnip> frybye: no idea, I just check the channel listing
<frybye> sorry - I am trying to help patrick in a pm and -he- needs German - forgot to swich when I came back here..
<frybye> a full /list can cause a crash cos too long or..
<frybye> ok I see now there is a feature in the "conversation" gui,...
<frybye> thanks..
<ActionParsnip> np man
<frybye> is it quiet here today...!!?
<SlimeyPete> so far, yes
<SlimeyPete> but it's... what... 1:45/4:45am in the U.S. and most Brits are at work
<SlimeyPete> so not unexpected ;)
<theFATMAN> best way to kill a run away process in konsole?
<wthf> man kill theFATMAN
<frybye> so being at work keeps one out of irc.. hmmm thats new.. heheh
<frybye> ok ok it depends a bit I gues...
<frybye> for instance when one is on a job-experiance scheme - 20% doing it support in a govt. school and 80% killing time .. then... ;)
<frybye> not sure what it is called in English - basically a way of making it "look as if" they have less unemployed...
<frybye> anyhow - this is all  a bit OT
<squid0> hi. I'm having issues with knetworkmanager :( It stays connected to my home wifi LAN while I'm logged in, but when I lock the screen for more than a few minutes, when I come back it's been disconnected, and is asking for my kwallet password. What's the story??
<frybye> wthf in consol     ps ad|more - and then kill with the pid number or..? <did I get that right??>
<frybye> squid - looks like you are putting the pc into hibernation or similar...
<squid0> frybye: sounds right, but I don't think that's happening....
<wthf> frybye: ps aux | grep <for what ever program> yes or use top and press k to kill
<frybye> wthf - i am lost.. dont have the background knowedlge to deal with a lota stuff...
<frybye> what is top and how to use and so on???
<wthf> frybye: all of us didn't ... use google, man and <application> --help, and irc to learn more
<frybye> to list the processes the ps ad or ??
<wthf> frybye: konsole --> top
<frybye> oh that is cool - I gues I start slowly remembering unix stuff from way back too - like man <app> to get the docs...
<wthf> all the application have a man page and a --help file
<frybye> cant try anything right now - cos I am on a windows pc at work.. (work in the broadest of definitions-)
<frybye> what do the letters - top - standfor in this cast - terminal something something??
<frybye> and when you say konsole - this is the = as control panel or terminal window or ..?
<frybye> lag?
<wthf> !konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<FisherPrice> I don't have a lot of time, but since upgrading to hardy heron my samba daemon won't load up. When i do a "sudo /etc/init.d/samba start" then "ps -A |grep smb" there's no process. Does anyone know how to fix that... I've googled it and there's nothing. I've also checked the smb.conf with "sudo testparm -s /etc/samba/smb.conf" and everything comes back OK
<FisherPrice> sorry about that before, i was called away abruptly
<FisherPrice> and I have to disappear again for about 1hr
<sigma_1234> whats the command to reconfigure xorg?
<eagles05> xorg -recofigure i think
<darx> hello folks, how can i install kde 4.1 beta?
<darx> anybody home?
<Xbehave> !hotkeys
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<apparle> Is the installation procedure diffrent for desktop and Alternate CD
<apparle> dth
<apparle> d
<apparle> fgh
<apparle> c
<apparle> f
<apparle> sorry
<apparle_> I have forgotten the password for my nick?
<apparle_> sdf
<apparle_> as
<Rioting_pacifist> apparle yes it uses the debian installer instead of a GUI installer
<apparle_> But is there any diffrence in the partitioning
<Rioting_pacifist> im not sure ive only used the debain version, does the liveCD allow LVM & encryption, if so then they are the same afaik
<apparle_> I mean to say, is there any difrence in the installation wizard
<Rioting_pacifist> yes they use completly different tools
<apparle_> Is there any howto for installation using alternate CD, I have only used Live Cd
<Rioting_pacifist> not sure its all pretty much self explanitory, depends what you want to do
<ActionParsnip> apparle_: yeah its all pretty much there
<Rioting_pacifist> a default install is fairly simple, the installer just walks you through everything, only if your wanting to use encryption would you need a guide and even then its fairly easy to follow
<apparle_> I am able to ghost a registerd username without any password
<apparle_> Rioting_pacifist: I want to partition the drives manually
<Rioting_pacifist> yeah thats fine, you can do it on liveCD too
<ActionParsnip> apparle i believe you need password
<apparle_> ActionParsnip: you try killing apparle without a password
<FisherPrice> I don't have a lot of time, but since upgrading to hardy heron my samba daemon won't load up. When i do a "sudo /etc/init.d/samba start" then "ps -A |grep smb" there's no process. Does anyone know how to fix that... I've googled it and there's nothing. I've also checked the smb.conf with "sudo testparm -s /etc/samba/smb.conf" and everything comes back OK
<ActionParsnip> FisherPrice: remove it then reinstall it
<apparle_> Rioting_pacifist: I know how to do that with a live CD, but is there any diffrence in the method for alternate Cd
<Rioting_pacifist> the interface is different but not really
<apparle_> anyone can send a screen shot
<ActionParsnip> apparle_: with alternative i believe you can install a minimal system then apt-get what you need
<Rioting_pacifist> by default you install the same system
<Rioting_pacifist> apple_ no the debian installer doesnt run in X so i dont know how to get a screenshot
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: got a camera?
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<apparle_> ActionParsnip: Tried ghosting apparle
<FisherPrice> ActionParsnip: Do you mean to purge it?
<ActionParsnip> ive no idea what that is
<FisherPrice> is in completely remove it
<ActionParsnip> FisherPrice: no as that will remove settings. just remove it
<apparle> How to update form gutsy to hardy remix
<eagles05> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eagles05> apparle:
<eagles05> dont think u can upgrade right to remix
<eagles05> i know u can upgrade to hardy with 3.5 then install 4 then remove 3.5
<apparle> that's not fair
<apparle> RAM requirement for running remix(KDE4) smoothly
<eagles05> apparle: not sure bout ram requirement
<eagles05> apparle: ur better off doing a clean install
<eagles05> *youre
<eagles05> i have run into problems in the past not sure bout the new upgrade method
<apparle> I am going for clean install for hardy remix, is 447MB RAM enough to run system smoothly
<eagles05> apparle: if u look on the website even for 3.5 u need a min of 320
<eagles05> apparle: fyi the swap partition should be double the amountof ram u have
<apparle> Anyone who is using KDE4 please tell me their RAM
<clau30> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<FisherPrice> ActionParsnip: thanks
<apparle> Anyone using hardy remix
<Dr_willis> Wife picked me up a switch at a sale.. it says its a 'fast' switch.. is that 100 speed? or 1000?
<Dr_willis> apparle,  ive used kde4 a little bit. :)  the more  i use kde4.. the more i want to go back to gnome.. :P
<apparle> why do you say so??
<Dr_willis> Lets see... parts of kde4 constantly crashing... never sure what part.. but parts..  the 'improved' menu seems to take me 2x as long to find anything..  and i dont really gain anything by using kde4.. at this time. :) and yes i know it will get better.
<Dr_willis> but for now - i am using JWM + rox filer :)
<apparle> Dr_willis: I have 512MB Ram do you think KDE4 will run smoothly
<flaccid> apparle: it will run fine. kde4 can run faster than kde3
<Dr_willis_> No idea apparle. Even my laptops have 2+gb ram here. :)
<flaccid> !installatin | apparle
<ubottu> Factoid installatin not found
<flaccid> !installation
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<flaccid> !requirements | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<flaccid> thats the one
<eagles05> flaccid: yo
<flaccid> howdy
<Dr_willis_> Hmmm...  http://goosh.org/       thats.. interesting. :)
<mortalpendrive> hello
<Dr_willis_> whats up..
<millak> How can I connect to different wlans without using knetworkmanager / kwallet?
<millak> some applets have trouble at startup because they have to wait for me to open the wallet and I get annoying error messages
<millak> or, can I set kwallet to be open at startup?
<Dr_willis_> I thouhgt it had that feature
<millak> not straight at it's config window at least
<millak> but I'll google it a bit, see if there are more options in a config file or something
<jonathan_> hello!
<Dr_willis_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<goliate> hi
<goliate> ;;
<goliate> ;
<goliate> ;
<goliate> ;
<goliate> ;
<goliate> linux
<jonathan_> since i am using compiz with my kubuntu 8.04 the system crashs often... sometimes directly after booting, sometimes after i opened some programs and other times just while doing nothing ^^... I don't think a acten i made is the reason for this crashes. What happens: The keybord and mouse is dead (no shortcuts work) and the desctop freezes: Only the last shown image befor the crash (including the unmovable mouse) is shown. the only
<jonathan_> oportunity i have is to restart the system with the reset-button on my pc.
<goliate> kkk
<jonathan_> does anyone know what causes the problem?
<jonathan_> oh and all the other time compiz works VERY nice without problems :)
<Dr_willis_> so if compiz is disabled - it never locks up?
<jonathan_> no
<Dr_willis_> no it never locks up? or No it does lockup. :)
<sterna> my compiz is very stable, but my bzflag client segfaults regularly when running under compiz :)
<jonathan_> it never locks up ;)
<jonathan_> bzflag?
<sterna> alt-f2 gg:bzflag
<Dr_willis_> I would have to say that points to either a compiz issue, or a video card driver+compiz issue. or perhaps a video card overheating issue..
<Rioting_pacifist> is it better to install generic or linux-amd64-k8   on an AMD64 turion ?
<jonathan_> hm i've never heard of this gam
<jonathan_> e
<Dr_willis_> Drive around in tanks blowing people away. :)
<Dr_willis_> !info bzflag
<ubottu> bzflag (source: bzflag): a 3D first person tank battle game. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.10.20071115ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 10226 kB, installed size 13660 kB
<jonathan_> hm ok ^^ i had a lot of problems with the installing of my ati driver ^^ i think fucking ati card is the problem again... i will NEVER BUY A SHIT ATI CARD AGAIN ^^ sorry...
<jonathan_> i gonna eat somethin ^^
<goliate> hahah
<Dr_willis_> ATI. :)  its only just now under hardy - i was able to get compiz working with my ati x200m
<sterna> ATI's at least getting better
<sterna> they're slowly releasing specs to their chipsets
<Dr_willis_> well -  thats debateable... :)   ive not seen where their new specs have helped much yet.
<Rioting_pacifist> jonathan_: im on ati to so it might just be ati but generally compiz has problems with DRI so 3d games dont run too well, try togelling DR for the game
<sterna> the free driver is getting much better
<Dr_willis_> I think nvidia and ati both need slapped untill they allow  the disrto makers to include the drivers with no legal hassles.. :()
<sterna> not fglrx though
<sterna> but they're not really committed, everything is going forward much slower than we'd like
<Rioting_pacifist> Stalmanists will kill me for this but ATI releasing there spec means little compaired to Nvidia providing useable drivers
<sterna> not really
<sterna> nvidia doesn't even work with xorg 1.5
<sterna> which is a real problem for fedora 9
<Rioting_pacifist> really, well i only used ubuntu at home but nvidia never gave any problems
<apple_> hello everyone!
<Rioting_pacifist> but i got stuck with an ATI in this laptop and well things arnt so good
<Dr_willis_> Im noticeing more  laptops with Intel and Nvidia chips at the stores.
<Rioting_pacifist> i needed a replacement to my intel laptop fast and just took this one, its not great the CD drive can fall out i think thats crashes X for me a couple of times without me having a clue whats happend
<apple_> to change a new one.
<apple_> it's the best way.
<reese> when I try to build apps, it can't find the X inclued. so which packages do I have to install?
<reese> X includes*
<Pici> reese: xorg-dev iirc
<Pici> !xincludes
<ubottu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following package: xorg-dev
<Dr_willis_> !find xorg-dev
<ubottu> Found: libglu1-xorg-dev, xorg-dev, xserver-xorg-dev
<Pici> xorg-dev is a metapackage
<reese> thanks. what's this "iirc"?
<Pici> reese: if I recall correctly
<Dr_willis_>  if I recall correctly ... iirc is....  if I recall correctly
<reese> oh, ok :)
<reese> another issue: I've installed restricted-manager-kde through jockey-common. but in 8.04 I can't find it anymore in System Settings/Advanced. how do I run it?
<Dr_willis_> I just run     jockey-gtk  or   jockey-kde
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Dr_willis_> They changed the name of it in the menus i think.
<reese> thank you again
<felix_e> riddell: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/upgrade2.png referenced from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu is dead
<jonathan_> and how can i toggle dr for 3d-games?
<jonathan_> or dri
<Riddell> felix_e: hrm
<Riddell> I don't think I have a copy of that
<felix_e> probably not the best idea to link to an image from a "tmp" folder from the official docs :)
<Rioting_pacifist> !acerhk
<ubottu> Factoid acerhk not found
<Haza1> Hey there again folks. How might i go about create (windows like) shortcuts to .sh files for execution?
<Haza1> I want to create two shortcuts for apache tomcat, startup and shutdown :)
<jawee> on KDE, just take and drag the sh file to somewhere else like your desktop
<jawee> when yuo let go, slect Link here from the option list
<Haza1> Oh really
<jawee> I believe that should work
<erythrocyte> anyone here ever tried adobe's flash 10 plugin on opera? was wondering if it works
<Dr_willis_> given how flakey flash can be... I aint even going to LOOK at flash 10 for a long time
<erythrocyte> Dr_willis: i hear ya :)
<erythrocyte> hey can kooka do multipage pdfs? was wondering if there's a howto anywhere to do it
<Tophat> morning.
<apple_> install linux
<Tophat> im having an issue with my kubuntu installation, i updated to kde4 and now i can't find any of my programs that im installing (I.E. firefox) not in the applications menu anywhere
<apple_> i want to install linux from hdd,but it get into emergency shell.who can tell me how to get init to the normal modle!
<sredna> hi
<sredna> broken ¤%#¤&%/%&
<erythrocyte> hello? is there a way to create a multipage pdf on kooka anyone?
<frybye> after reading a man document in the terminal window - how do I exit it and return to a prompt?
<frybye> erythrocyte: I was reading man kooka .. did you try kooka --help-all   ??
<Pennycook> frybye: q
<frybye> control q or..?
<Pennycook> Just q.
<frybye> tks penny..
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<erythrocyte> frybe: lemme try that and get back
<frybye> erythrocyte: what format does it normally produce..??
<erythrocyte> frybye: unfortunately neither the manual nor the man page has anything
<erythrocyte> that command didn't provide any relevant info
<frybye> I had never heard of the programme - am a newbie in some respects...
<Rioting_pacifist> !acer
<ubottu> Factoid acer not found
<frybye> perhaps someone else .. did you ask google???
<erythrocyte> frybye: well, normally when you scan an image it lists out a host of options png, postscript, etc....everything except pdf
<frybye> pdf is one of the last options one can find mostly.. they have to liscence some code from adobe or...?
<erythrocyte> frybye: yes i did...and the only pdf related stuff i came across was that apparently kde progs use a pdf printer...
<frybye> a converter will be the way I guess...
<erythrocyte> the thing is to output a pdf, you need to goto File>Print and then select the pdf printer
<erythrocyte> but i don't know what to do for it to combine all my scanned images
<erythrocyte> i just switched to xsane out of the frustration
<sredna> is it known that 32bit firefox with 32bit java is broken on 64bit systems?
<Rioting_pacifist> sredna: its not, well it wasnt when i was on gutsy
<sredna> Rioting_pacifist: since today i can not use my web bank, which is my sole reason for having ff at all :-(
<Rioting_pacifist> does it completly not work?
<frybye> sredna - there are ways of installing ff3 on 64x system - a sys-eng did it here for me...
<sredna> frybye: so what?
<frybye> not sure if the java is 32bit .. (i am a relative newbie..)
<sredna> Rioting_pacifist: something else does, not my bank
<frybye> so what - you were saying that it dosent work or..?
 * sredna would prefer konqueror having secure java support
<sredna> frybye: why would i want ff3?
<frybye> the same reason as a few million other users I guess..
<frybye> <--- is not looking for an argument this afternoon - at 32°C it is just too hot for that...
<Rioting_pacifist> how do you no its java and not your bank
<Rioting_pacifist> *know
<sredna> ff generally sucks at rendering webpages, compared to khtml or webkit :-)
<sredna> even to ie8
<frybye> had very little trouble with ff3 b5 but as you wish...
<sredna> my bank simply makes the sucker freeze :(
<erythrocyte> sredna: doesn't konq have a security manager for java?
<frybye> I am going to fly around a bit to relax - bye folks - run flight gear... whooosh....
<Rioting_pacifist> cba with this but generally that's not true ff renders more pages fine, sure it doesnt have the same fonts as webkit ect but each to thier own
<theFATMAN_> how do you make the windows translucent? the actual windows, not just the border
<Rioting_pacifist> theFATMAN_ is this with compiz or just kde
<theFATMAN_> kde+compiz-fusion+emerald
<Rioting_pacifist> alt + scroll
<theFATMAN_> lol, its always somethin simple.....is there a way to keep the borders the same?
<Rioting_pacifist> i dont think so, maybe emerald has an option somewhere but i doubt it compiz isnt as option friendly as beryl was
<theFATMAN_> i'll look, recreating the theme from the kid in die hard 4
<theFATMAN_> his desktop
<BluesKaj> !compiz | theFATMAN
<ubottu> theFATMAN: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<theFATMAN_> BluesKaj: too little too late homie, i know the biz, thanx tho
<BluesKaj> theFATMAN I should have quoted this : further help in #compiz-fusion
<simi> how i change in the file manager (delphin) to open folders and fies using double click not single click?
<jawee> simi: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/disable-single-click-opening-of-files-in-kde/
<simi> jawee: thx
<hadack> hello
<hadack> i need
<hadack> help
<jawee> simi: You're welcome :)
<hadack> about kubuntu
<goliate> welcom
<goliate> ok
<nosrednaekim> hadack: ask... on one line
 * genii hands nosrednaekim a coffee
<JuJuBee> In the process of trying to tweak my ATI dual head setup, I am afraid I hosed it completely.  I have, what appears to be a dual head setup up to the login screen.  Mouse moves across the desktop between 2 monitors.  Right after I press login, it reverts to cloning.  Can someone assist?
<Sakui> hi
<jawee> hello
<Sakui> sup?
<JuJuBee> Can someone assist with an ATI dual head issue?
<genii> JuJuBee: If kdm is ok, settings in your xorg.conf must be overriding. Perhaps put the relatively empty one back in that is the default one.
<JuJuBee> genii : I have tried to go back, still not working.
<JuJuBee> I have dual up to login screen, but soon as I login, goes to clone
<JuJuBee> genii : do I need the ATI drivers from ATI or with the ubuntu ones do?
<JuJuBee> I would like to start fresh if possible
<genii> JuJuBee: Usually the packaged ones are fine.
<JuJuBee> How do I get back to them>?  I have installed the AIT ones already
<JuJuBee> I made a copy of my xorg.conf right after the last fresh install of 7.04
<genii> JuJuBee: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx
<genii> Will put ati
<rav> Hello. I just installed Smb4k on Kubuntu, and using the same config options as a Fedora 8 box connected to the network, I can't connect with mine. What could be the problem?
<hadack> sqlut
<hadack> salut
<jawee> ?
<hadack> des nouvelles sur Ubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<pim> !fr
<jhutchins_wk> Hah.
<ArkanToa> oki
<genii> Apologies on lag. Work needed me
<avihayb> I'm heaving some trouble with an LG burner. has anyone heard anything about that?
<jawee> expound. I have an LG burner with no problems.
<rav> are there compatibility issues between different versions of Smb4k? Another box with v.0.8.6 can connect, but I can't with v.0.9.3
<avihayb> the damn thing won't let me mount some disks, while others, it would mount but only partialy read them
<avihayb> some files (few) read fine, while others produce IO errors...
<genii> rav: Is the kubuntu box network settings manually configured or is it on dhcp or so?
<rav> genii: the kubuntu is on a wireless network, using dhcp. the other is on a cable
<BiteyBite> !sticky keys
<ubottu> Factoid sticky keys not found
<avihayb> entering some folders on them causes some programs to lock, the drive to lock, and the only way to shutdown the system that seems to work is via the shutdown command, only the shutdown process won't end because it's always buisy with trying to read logical block 176....
<genii> rav: And they are on compatible range?
<rav> genii: yes. I can get into each of the machines apache pages from the other. but the Kubuntu smb network browser shows nothing
<BiteyBite> my numlock button is behaving opposite to what it shud..any idea how to fix it
<BiteyBite> ?
<John_S> If I'm trying to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy through the update manager, is there a way to stop it and resume later? Or do I have to lose what I've all ready downloaded and start over?
<genii> rav: Does it work if you switch to wired on that same box?
<nosrednaekim> it wshould save what you have downloaded so far
<BiteyBite> my numlock button is behaving opposite to what it shud..any idea how to fix it?
<BiteyBite> or can some one tell me from where i get access to sticky keys option?
<rav> genii: I just used smb://  on Konqueror and it worked. It might be a problem of the Smb4k user interface
<genii> rav: Google is spitting back lots of results indicating Knetworkmanager and smb4k don't play nice together
<errpast> BiteyBite, xen and xmodmap will help you know what your keys are mapped to
<genii> rav: Also old but perhaps relevent http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=220912    maybe check properties of these files
<rav> genii: I tried to browse through Dolphin, and I got a message saying that it can't find any workgroups, maybe because an active firewall
<Haza1> How come when i move to another desktop i can still see my open windows in other desktops in the taskbar?
<Haza1> Is there a setting i can change?
<genii> rav: Did you install some firewal like Firestarter or Watchdog?
<BiteyBite> errpast: when i turn off numlock i can type numerics from number pad n if i turn it on it doesnt type anything from there.any idea what might be cusing it?
<rav> genii: i don't know much about iptables, so I use Kmyfirewall with the default config. From what I can gather, the problem is that I can't see the workgroup. I can go into the machines if I type their address directly
<BiteyBite> how do i deactivate all sticky keys?
<nosrednaekim> system settings somewhere :P
<genii> rav: I'm thinking this is likely the issue then. Perhaps read up on the iptables and make a rule allowing internal LAN ips trusted access to each other
<helpy> i am running kubuntu in virtual box and it is not detecting usb and superdrive
<helpy> any ideas ? i have set virtual box options but it still won't work
<Odd-rationale> helpy: try asking in #vbox
<helpy> i want to burn kubuntu image on usb to dvd to install kubuntu
<helpy> its a kubuntu question
<nosrednaekim> no... its a Vbox questions
<Agent_bob> helpy it's a vbox Q
<Odd-rationale> helpy: you want to burn the kubuntu iso to dvd?
<helpy> lets talk about a kubuntu question now. i have installed compiz but i am not seeing any effects in kubuntu
<helpy> yes Odd-rationale
<helpy> my windows vista has some problems detecting the super drive
<Agent_bob> helpy that's not a kubuntu Q either
<Agent_bob> !compiz | helpy
<ubottu> helpy: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<helpy> Agent_bob if you dont want to help, dont speak.
<Odd-rationale> helpy: well, if you have the iso, you can burn it to a dvd. be sure to burn the image of the iso, not the iso itself.
<Odd-rationale> helpy: what version of kubuntu?
<helpy> ubottu there is an option in kubuntu under desktop effects
<helpy> you can install compiz and run the effects
<nosrednaekim> helpy: if you are running kubuntu instaide Vbox, no you can't get effects
<helpy> 8.04
<helpy> why not ?
<nosrednaekim> no 3d acceleration
<Agent_bob> helpy i'm trying to help you.   it seems that the first problem you are having is in determining where to look for help...
<helpy> :s
<helpy> i wanted to install as main system on my laptop but k3b isn't detecting my super drive
<helpy> so i can't burn iso on dvd and boot from it
<Odd-rationale> helpy: dont burn the iso from the virtual machine...
<Odd-rationale> download the iso on your main system and burn it from there...
<helpy> thats the problem. vista is giving me nightmares
<helpy> it won't burn images on dvd for some weird reason
<steve555> Hi everyone
<helpy> i hate MS
<helpy> i burned image from linux puppy and it worked fine
<genii> Perhaps you have a cdrom image
<Odd-rationale> helpy: try using this for vista? http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<Pici> helpy: fyi, ubottu is a bot.
<helpy> i have 3 of them Odd-rationale
<helpy> isorecorder, magic iso and active burner
<Odd-rationale> helpy: how did you burn the puppy linux image...
<helpy> on a friends laptop
<Agent_bob> heh
<Haza1> This might be a silly question but how do i create a link to a .sh file to execute. Its pretty annoying having to open up a terminal, navigate to the .sh location and run the ./myApp.sh
<helpy> and i am waiting for him to come and do it again for kubuntu image
<Odd-rationale> helpy: well, you could always order a kubuntu cd for free...
<Odd-rationale> i gtg now bye!
<helpy> yea and wait for a week
<Agent_bob> Haza1 ln -s source.sh dest.link
<Agent_bob> Haza1 right click drag and drop ?
<Agent_bob> vanella right click creat new shortcut
<Agent_bob> err link
<Agent_bob> Haza1 in short, symbolic links can have any name, be eitherr relative or exact in path, and point at anything.
<rav> genii: I changed the iptables to accept smb. Now I can see the workgroup in Konqueror and Dolphin, but Smb4k still doesn't work. Thanks for the help.
<Haza1> Agent_bob: Cheers for the info. :)
<genii> rav: np. Hope it gets sorted out.
<Agent_bob> Haza1 and man ln   for all the fun details.   welcome.
<genii> Agent_bob: I'm wondering why he doesn't just specify the path of the .sh file when running it
<Haza1> Yeah, i think the problem is something else.. I can even run this app unless i do it though a terminal
<Haza1> permissions maybe?
<Agent_bob> genii yeah that was the first thing that came to my mind too,  but he was specific in his Q so i was somewhat specific in what i addressed.
<Agent_bob> Haza1 chmod can change permissions  and chown can change ownership
<Haza1> yeah, my user owns the file(s)
<Haza1> and to test
<Haza1> i dod chmod 777 -R /folder
<Agent_bob> ls -l can list it's owner and perms
<Haza1> *did
<Agent_bob> well 777 is world read/write/exec  so it's not a perms/owner issue.
<Agent_bob> i would sujest not leaving it 777 tho.  that's a security hole.
<Haza1> Hehehe, damn right Agent_bob :)
<Agent_bob> 755 maybe
<Agent_bob> Haza1 this is a shell script ?    does the first line look something like   #!/bin/sh       ?
<haryono> any one can help me a new kubuntu user?
 * Agent_bob points out that linux has traditionally not used file name (extentions) to determine what to do with them.
<Agent_bob> but that some gui junk does use filenames and mime types
<Agent_bob> as
<nosrednaekim> haryono: whats the problem?
<Haza1> Agent_bob: I will just check
<haryono> any one can help me pls
<ubunturos> !ask | haryono
<ubottu> haryono: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
 * Agent_bob quickly renames all his executables to *.txt
<Haza1> Agent_bob: Its just firering up Java with a load of arguments
<haryono> ubunturos..how to make my KOntact and webcam active?
<Agent_bob> Haza1 try adding the header    #!/bin/bash      see if it helps.
<ubunturos> haryono: I don't quite understand what you mean by activating Kontact.
<haryono> theres program called Kontact in Kubuntu..for Personal Inforfmation Manager..it is lost
<ubunturos> haryono: lost from the menu? (and for the webcam, you need to find, its compatibility)
<ubunturos> !webcam | haryono:
<ubottu> haryono:: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Haza1> Agent_bob: Hmm, no change there mate. Don't worry yourself over it though mate. I have a feeling the app is toasted anyway =/
<haryono> Yes exactly thats my problem to get the Kontact back and the webcam run
<haryono> My webcam driveris Zc0301 is it compatible for Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> haryono: press "alt+f2" and run "kontact"
<haryono> nosred..thanks i try
<ubunturos> haryono: see the link provided by ubottu, to know if your webcam is compatible
<Agent_bob> Haza1 here's a simple test scritp.  you can use it to see what your gui is doing when you click a script.  it may not be opening a terminal but running them in the background.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d411250e4
<haryono> nosred..what should i type on the dialog box for ...run?
<Agent_bob> just a thought ^
<Haza1> Agent_bob: Not a bad idea at all
<Haza1> To be honest even when i run the application via a terminal i het some lovely java exceptions! :D
<Haza1> *het/get
<JuJuBee> Anybody know how to reinstall libGL.so? it seems to be missing...
<haryono> NOSRED..I HAVE PRESS ALT N F2 ..IT ASKED ME TO FILL THE DIALOG BOX.....WHAT IS IT TO FILL IT?
<steve555> JuJuBee,which graphics drivers are you using?
<genii> JuJuBee: No, it's the ATI is looking for it when the actual file is libGL.so.1
<khaije1> hey anyone recommend a company for personal vps hosting?
<genii> haryono: kontact
<nosrednaekim> haryono: put kontact in there
<JuJuBee> When I try to run Amarok, I get error... amarokapp: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<haryono> GENII..I HAD TYPE kONTACT N IT SAID CAN NOT RUN
<JuJuBee> It does exist in /usr/lib/xorg
<Agent_bob> kONTACT <<< no caps
<nosrednaekim> JuJuBee: did you manually install the ati drivers?
<Agent_bob> haryono everthing in linux is case sensitive    even irc  please don't shout
<JuJuBee> Yes...
<genii> just kontact              not Kontact or so
<JuJuBee> do I need a link somewhere?
<nosrednaekim> JuJuBee: did you do it by generating the debs?
<JuJuBee> I have /usr/lib/libGL.so  and /usr/lib/xorg/libGL.so.1
<JuJuBee> Yes
<haryono> Agent Bob....i had type kONTACT in the dialog box after i press alt n f2 but it didnt run
<nosrednaekim> ah ha.... uninstall those debs and isntall it with just the ./installer.run ... for some reason the debs don't put the GL libs in the right place
<genii> Agent_bob: Ever get the feeling there's a communication breakdown? ;)
<Agent_bob> haryono that's because   kontact != kONTACT
<Agent_bob> genii all the time.
<Agent_bob> genii bable still at work
<haryono> Agent Bob i did exactly like u said..but it didnt ru
<rEdrUm76> hi all
<JuJuBee> nosrednaekim : It took me forever to get the dual head setup working, I don't want to screw it up now... is there another way?
<steve555> Hi rEdrUm76
<Agent_bob> haryono open a terminal and type into it      kontact        then show us both the command you typed and the following lines     use pastebin please.
<Agent_bob> !paste | haryono
<ubottu> haryono: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<haryono> Agent Bob..what is terminal..?
 * Agent_bob head desk
<genii> JuJuBee: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/xorg/libGL.so.1 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<ubunturos> haryono: press Alt+F2 and type 'konsole'
<haryono> Agent Bob head desk..?
<JuJuBee> genii : no go.
<Agent_bob> haryono a terminal is more specifically a terminal emulator program  which gives you a common linux shell within the running GUI    wikipidia might be your friend.
<JuJuBee> Amarok still complains it is missing.
<genii> haryono: After you put the word               kontact               in the alt-f2 window, and you clicked the Run button on bottom right, what exact message did it say?
<nosrednaekim> JuJuBee: find where those debs put the libGL
<haryono> genii..it said itc ouldnt run
<haryono> ubunturos i had type konsole and it appear black dialog box..said haryono-desktop....what next?
<Agent_bob>    ^  that's a terminal.
<ubunturos> haryono: type 'kontact' (all in small cases) and report what it says
 * genii makes more coffee and slides Agent_bob some Advils
<haryono> ubunturos next?
<Agent_bob> genii ty.
<genii> Agent_bob: np
<nosrednaekim> haryono: you have to hit enter fter typeing that.
 * Agent_bob passes the advil on to nosrednaekim  "here you'll need this"
<genii> hehe
<haryono> nosred it said kontact : command not found..next..?
 * nosrednaekim says no-thanks.... and removes the source of his headache :P
<Agent_bob> haryono ok.   in the same terminal type this;  sudo apt-get install --reinstall kontact
<nosrednaekim> haryono: ok, now run from the konsole window "sudo apt-get install kontact"
<genii> Agent_bob: Beat me to it!
<genii> nosrednaekim: You too
<Agent_bob> better use --reinstall switch.
<Agent_bob> it may be installed but broken.
<haryono> nosred i did
 * nosrednaekim gives genii some coffee.... "letting you do stupid things faster for hundreds of years"
<nosrednaekim> haryono: and?
 * genii sips
<haryono> next...?
<nosrednaekim> haryono: what did it say/do?
<JuJuBee> Ah,had to create a link to libGL.so.1.2 for libGL.so and libGL.so.1
<JuJuBee> Thank god for backups...
<genii> JuJuBee: I remember it was something along those lines
<Agent_bob> haryono run    kontact    again.
<sgraham> jesus h christ on a popcycle stick
<sgraham> finally figured it out
<haryono> nosred i had type sudo apt get install -reinstall kontact....next?
<genii> enter key
<ubunturos> he means, press the enter key haro
<ubunturos> he means, press the enter key haryono,
<nosrednaekim> haryono: hit the enter key of course...
<ads_> hi i hate to have to ask this question but samba isnt working. both client and server are ubuntu, i can view shares on the server but im asked for a username and password. i created the password on the server using "smbpasswd -a myusername" and added a password ; however this password wont let me in?!!!   any help pls..
<Agent_bob> haryono run    kontact    again.   see if the message changes.   or if kontact now runs
<haryono> Agent Bob..it said..Command line option is not known...next...?
<Agent_bob> then you added to much
<Agent_bob> haryono only this one word in the terminal;   kontact
<haryono> I follow nosred
<Agent_bob> ok.   he's all yours.
<haryono> kontact
<nosrednaekim> Agent_bob: I could use some tylenol as well
<Agent_bob> ;/
<haryono> I type kontact n said Command not found
<nosrednaekim> haryono: ok, back with that "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kontact" command type it in and hit enter
<nosrednaekim> without the " marks of course
<ads_> samba help  anyone?   why do passwords mismatch after setting with "smbpasswd -a username"
<nosrednaekim> ads_: caps lock?
<ads_> nope  sorry wish it was that simple nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> XD
<ads_> i set the password correctly the mismatch is on the server
<breixo> adios
<haryono> nosred i did ...it said reinstall is not known
<nosrednaekim> ah ok
<ads_> i.e  "smbpasswd -a my username"   followed by setting password    does not translate to the correct password on the server
<ads_> any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> then just do "sudo apt-get install kontact"
<nosrednaekim> ads_: sorry, never did samba.
<ads_> thanks anyway nosrednaekim
<haryono> nosred i did ..n said...Package kontact has no installation candidate...next..?
<Agent_bob> bologna   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d77db324e
<Agent_bob> sounds like kde4  and another tail chasing exracise
<NullNam1> ﻿HELP! I needed to reinstall SAMBA on ubuntu 8.04, so I deslected SAMBA from "marked packages" in synaptic( the dozen or so services that are easily installed by checking and clicking apply)    I then noticed that /etc/samba still existed, so I removed the directory and all sub directories with "rm -r'   Now when I try to reinstall SAMBA, I get an error that states it can't find the samba config file.   THANks!
<Agent_bob> haryono are you running kde4 on hardy ?
<haryono> my problem of loosing kontact because I remove ..can add back ...?
<haryono> Agent Bob i run Kubuntu
<Agent_bob> NullNam1 you are surposed to use -P --purge   not rm  to take care of configs.
<ubunturos> haryono: which version of Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> haryono: ok, then run this "sudo apt-get update"
<haryono> ubunturos how may i know?
<ubunturos> haryono: in that same terminal, type 'lsb_release -a' (without quotes)
<haryono> nosred..command not found ...next?
<NullNam1> Agent_Bob, yea I think I did that first.....but then used rm -r....I know now...anything I can do?
<nosrednaekim> haryono: did you remove the quotes?
<ubunturos> haryono: are you sure, you are typing without the quotes?
<haryono> ubunturos  i follow u
<haryono> ubunturos sure
<Agent_bob> NullNam1 ok.  lets see if we can sort it out.    open konsole and run; sudo -i
<ubunturos> haryono: ok. so what did lsb_release -a return?
<diversant> harigunda from russian!!!
<haryono> it said..ubuntu 7.10  gutsy
<diversant> what you say, mf?
<diversant> hello from russian m a f i a
<ads_> NullNam1: any ideas why  using "smbpasswd -a myusername" followed by a password                   when i log into the share it cant validate with what i specified in the       "smbpasswd -a"???
<NullNam1> ok one sec
<ubunturos> haryono: ok. Press "Alt+F2" and type "kontact"
<haryono> ubunturos ok
<haryono> it said could not run specified command
<ubunturos> haryono: ok, so type, 'konsole' (in that same run box)
<NullNam1> ads: Sorry don't know...Having SAMBA issues myself...new to this protocol...I like SSH much better, but don't have that choice
<NullNam1> Agent-Bob...I'm ready
<NullNam1> thanks
<Agent_bob> NullNam1 now; dpkg --configure -a      #if it errors pastebin the errors.
<haryono> ubunturos..u mean after kontact...konsole..?
<nosrednaekim> ubunturos: we already went through this
<ubunturos> nosrednaekim: ah, so, he doesn't have it installed
<ubunturos> nosrednaekim: a install / re-install was also tried?
<nosrednaekim> ubunturos: yeah... and I think his package lists aren't complete... kontact wasn't available
<haryono> ubunturos..where should i type that..?
<NullNam1> Agent_Bob: Please hold for a pastebin
<ubunturos> haryono: wait for a min.
<ads_> NullNam1:  no doubt  .. i only use ssh and x forwarding but i need samba for filesharing   i.e a media server for my win user flatmates!!!!    **sigh :(
<haryono> nosred..it was available in my list ..but i removed from add/ removed program unintended
<NullNam1> http://pastebin.com/m75c60991
<Agent_bob> NullNam1 k.  sec.
<ubunturos> haryono: Press "ALT+F2" and type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list (you'll see a text editor open up)
<haryono> ubunturos ok
<NullNam1> ads: That's why I'm using SAMBA as well.  It is great for my roommates...they don't have to type in passwords......try a windows program called SCP...It's a graphical file transfer program that uses ssh.
<Agent_bob> NullNam1 type; mv /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d.back ;ln -s /bin/true /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d ;dpkg --configure -a
<haryono> ubunturos..no command suplied
<ads_> can any1 tell me why setting a samba user details with   "smbpasswd -a myusername"  (and setting the corresponding password on the server) is not the correct login details for the share???
<Agent_bob> NullNam1 you can copy paste that into the konsole ^
<ubunturos> haryono: no command? I didn't understand that. Did it return an error?
<NullNam1> sure one moment Agent_Bob
<haryono> ubunturos when i type that in the dialog box..or u meant in the terminal?
<nosrednaekim> ubunturos: you have to enclose the command in quotes I think...
<NullNam1> it set up 3 services with NO errors
<nosrednaekim> haryono: it will work better from the terminal
<ubunturos> nosrednaekim: no need to enclose them in quotes, afair
<nosrednaekim> in the run command dialog, I think you do need to
<NullNam1> Agent_Bob:  Should it be working now? No errors is good, right?
<Agent_bob> NullNam1 ok we need to undo the hack so;  rm /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d ;mv /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d.back /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d
<ubunturos> nosrednaekim: no, I just tried it out. Doesn't require quotes
<nosrednaekim> hmm ok
<ubunturos> haryono: where did you type it out?
<Agent_bob> NullNam1 yes no error means no error.   but it's probably not running yet.
<haryono> nosred ok i try.l.it was typed after i press alt n f2 dialog box
<NullNam1> Agent_Bob:okay, Iran the rm command.
<ubunturos> haryono: ok. DId you get a prompt to input a password?
<Agent_bob> NullNam1 the full line    both rm and mv ?
<haryono> i type in dialog box after i press alt n f2
<NullNam1> yes
<ubunturos> haryono: ok, did you get a input box asking for passowrd?
<haryono> ubunturos ..no prompt like that
<ubunturos> haryono: :-/ ...
<Agent_bob> NullNam1 ffr the simicolon is a command seperator in the shell    blah1 ;blah2    runs blah1 and when it ends it runs blah2.   just so you know.
<nado> hey
<NullNam1> Agent_Bob:   I actually have bash scripting experience, so luckily you don't have to hold my hand.  Thanks for  being specific though.
<nosrednaekim> hello nado
<Agent_bob> NullNam1 ok; /etc/init.d/smb* start
<nado> does anybody know how to remove a label from a track in amarok?
<haryono> ubunturos..cant i get the add/ removed program list back for kontact..?
<Agent_bob> NullNam1 k   we get a lot in there that have no clue,  i wasn't trying to be condesending
<ubunturos> haryono: in the K Menu, do you see "Add/Remove Programs"
<ads_> apologies for the re-posting   but incase someone may help:      using "smbpasswd -a myusername"  is not the correct information for the login details   any reason why this is?????
<haryono> ubunturos that was the problem started
<ubunturos> haryono: huh? I
<haryono> ubunturos..i removed kontact from add/ removed list unintende..
<NullNam1> Agent_Bob:  I understand, I was just letting you know as well...I appreciate the help.  It's not being found. -bash: /etc/init.d/smb*: No such file or directory
<ubunturos> haryono: ok, so start "Add/Remove Programs" again, and search for kontact
<Agent_bob> ads_ if you fail to get help on that here  you can ask in  #ubuntu   or  ##linux
<haryono> ubunturos ok i try
<Agent_bob> NullNam1 hmmm check the dir see if there is a samba   something in there and run it with option start
<Agent_bob> NullNam1 i don't use samba so i don't know what they called the startup script.
<helpy> wheres that guy who told me about wuber ?
<Agent_bob> NullNam1 tab complete it
<helpy> awesome!!!! its just fabulous. i am on kubuntu :D
<haryono> ubunturos ..add/ removed program has klik n now view adept installer...next...?
<ads_> thanks Agent_bob  ill try linux
<jon_> is there any way to get 3rd gen ipod nanos to work with hardy?
<venik> how do I install printers in 8.04?  THe System settings in kde4 does not have the PRINTERS option that KDE3 had
<Agent_bob> ads_ welcome
<nosrednaekim> jon_: those the squarish ones with the large screens?
<ubunturos> haryono: Click the Office section on the left panel
<NullNam1> Agent_Bob:  It's called 'samba" ...I'll try starting it.
<jon_> yes, with the metallic back, flat black on the front
<nosrednaekim> helpy: yep.. WUBI rocks
<Agent_bob> NullNam1 ok.  if it errors we'll have to check a few things.
<haryono> ubunturos how to get the kontact back in the adept installer box..?after i klik to add/ removed program?
<ubunturos> haryono: Click the Office section on the left panel
<haryono> ok
<nosrednaekim> jon_: apparently they had some sort of encryption on them,... which was later broken.. I think the later versions of amarok will work with it
<jon_> nosrednaekim its the one where they changed up the firmware
<jon_> oh fantastic
<nosrednaekim> meaning.. 1.4.9
<NullNam1> Agent_Bob...it Started the dameon and says [fail] with no verbosity.
<haryono> ubunturos..next?
<nosrednaekim> bbl
<ubunturos> haryono: on the right, do you see Kontact?
<NullNam1> *Starting Samba daemons  [fail]
<Haza1> Hey folks. What is the easiest way to get the JDK 1.6 ?
<Agent_bob> NullNam1 ok try a force-reload   or force-restart   on it.
<helpy> i wonder why no one told me about wuber first
<haryono> no...
<Haza1> Agent_bob: It looks like that was why my java app wasn't working at least :)
<ubunturos> haryono: (Application (Office)) Column?
<helpy> i have been screwing up for 2 days
<helpy> i didnt sleep for 36 hours
<helpy> :s
<helpy> can someone help me with compiz now ?
<haryono> ubunturos ..no  even in the shade
<ubunturos> haryono: ok, can you see a text-box above? (Search: box?)
<Agent_bob> helpy better to help you to the bed.    you can play with the computer after you sleep.
<ubunturos> haryono: type Kontact there
<helpy> huh ?
<haryono> ubunturos..ok i try
<steve555> helpy,what is the problem with compiz?
<helpy> how do i install that ?
<julius> Ho hies
<helpy> desktop effects install ?
<NullNam1> Agent_Bob: It gets an Ok for stopping Samba...but a '[fail]' for starting Samba.
<Agent_bob> helpy kmenu > desk... > ins...
<haryono> ubunturos .ok it appear..next?
<haryono> next ?
<ubunturos> haryono: just a min
<helpy> k menu ?
<Agent_bob> NullNam1 ok check the configs now.    "the ones you removed"
<helpy> i am usinig 8.04
<helpy> can't see menu and then desktop
<ubunturos> haryono: can you see a checkbox beside the name?
<Agent_bob> NullNam1 that they were replaced with default ones.
<steve555> helpy,the k symbol in the bottom-left corner of the desktop.
<haryono> ubunturos yes..but cant be checked  no response
<haryono> ?
<ubunturos> haryono: sure?
<NullNam1> Agent_Bob: I remember it being  /etc/samba .. I'm not seeing anything similar in /etc
<haryono> ubunturos..theres information about kontact on the rightest box
<haryono> ?
<helpy> yea and there is no desktop menu in it steve
<jon_> nosrednaekim if the encryption was broken, do you think ipod linux will soon be available for the 3rd gen nano?
<steve555> helpy ?
<ubunturos> haryono: but you can click the check-box?
<helpy> what ?
<NullNam1> Agent_Bob:  I have to go. GOShdarnit!! Thanks for your help! nullname@sonic.net ....I'll come back later
<haryono> ubunturos..to make the kontact works should i check it in the check box?
<ubunturos> haryono: to install kontact, you have to click the check box and then
<haryono> i klik to check box ..but no check sign appear
<haryono> like...x sign
<ubunturos> haryono: no 'x' sign will be seen.  A "right tick" will be seen. (if it is called so)
<steve555> the desktop menu is the categories that are displayed when you click on the k symbol(utilities,system,ect)
<ubunturos> haryono: if you have clicked the check box, did you see a button called "Apply Changes" on right hand (below) side
<helpy> do you recommend upgrading packages in kubuntu ?
<helpy> i see a red warning sign in bottom right with time
<haryono> ubunturos is it because.....on the show box said unsupported and in the proprietary box ..were check sign x..appear?
<ubunturos> haryono: no, don't worry about them for the moment.
<ubunturos> haryono: if you have clicked the check box of kontact, do you see a  button "Apply Changes" on right hand side (below)
<haryono> no said like it
<steve555> For Hardy heron I would say yes,but if you want to be extra careful,I would suggest opening konsole,and running: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade.
<helpy> ahh
<helpy> steve btw we still aren't done with compiz
<ubunturos> haryono: what? you couldn't see?
<helpy> i can't see a desktop menu in kmenu
<haryono> ubunturos ..in the info box said kontact is opart of KDE pim application..so..?
<rav> hello. I'm trying to configure iptables to allow SMB traffic, but I can't get it to work. I created a rule to accept udp connections on the SMB port, but when I run the firewall, I lose the SMB connection
<ubunturos> haryono: ok, click OK button
<steve555> helpy, what do you see on the desktop?
<haryono> ubunturos i couldnt see "Apply Chnages" button
<ubunturos> haryono: just a min
<helpy> on desktop or in kmenu ?
<steve555> I would ask if you can see both.
<ubunturos> haryono: could you see any "Next" button, on right hand side?
<helpy> i see internet, graphics, multimedia
<helpy> etc
<haryono> ubunturos should i klik http://kontact.kde.org..? to find it?????????????
<ubunturos> haryono: no
<haryono> no next button
<ubunturos> haryono: hmm, your results are confusing. I can't really solve the problem, I guess.
<ubunturos> haryono: do you have a Linux User group in your area?
<haryono> ubunturos ..thanks any way
<ubunturos> haryono: do you have a Linux User group in your area?
<haryono> just know linux last week
<steve555> helpy,do you see system>desktop effects?
<ubunturos> haryono: who did you ask for Linux?
<helpy> yep steve
<steve555> and also the compiz-fusion icon?
<ubunturos> haryono: your friend?
<helpy> yep
<steve555> What happens when you select them?
<ubunturos> haryono: where are you located?
<helpy> gives me an option to install package
<helpy> when i click it, it says another package is working at the moment
<helpy> btw i am upgrading packages in adept
<haryono> ubunturos..i want to replace from microsoft windows
<steve555> Can I ask which drivers are you using?
<haryono> Jakarta, indonesia, south east asia..
<helpy> thats what happened when i tried to run skype tar.gz after downloadng it
<helpy> i think you can't run multiple packages in ku
<ubunturos> haryono: hmm, let me find if there are Linux User groups there. (I hope, there are)
<haryono> ok  waiting
<genii> rav: Looks like there might be some useful info for you here (although redhat-centric) http://troy.jdmz.net/samba/fw/
<steve555> Ohno! I would watch out for icedtea-gcjwebplugin,I am having trouble installing that package! I usaully have to use synaptic to downgrade it.
<ubunturos> haryono: see the following link - (See Jakarta) http://www.linux.org/groups/indonesia.html
<haryono> ubunturos..another thing..my webcam...how to run it in kubuntu?
<haryono> ubunturos..where can i find link ..jakarta?
<ubunturos> haryono: http://www.linux.org/groups/1530_Jakarta_LUG.html (direct link)
<haryono> fcan i just klik that from you?
<ubunturos> haryono: yes
<haryono> ok it run now
<ubunturos> haryono: the group has a Yahoo! Group for emails. Join that group. Post your question with details (may be in your native language)
<ubunturos> haryono: you could possibly ask, someone to guide you remotely through his computer
<ubunturos> s / guide / operate and repair
<haryono> ok ..i got that link were in singapore ..away from me
<frybye> Hi - I installed cheese (webcam ca
<helpy> my knoqueror isn't working the way it should
<helpy> great frybye
<frybye> e e webcame capture - yesterday but it only seems to be party installed.. how to fix?
<ubunturos> haryono: http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/jakarta_lug/ (click on the Join this Group) button
<frybye> helpy - i like you humour..
<frybye> i had just hit the enter - key by mistake.. heheh
<haryono> Ubunturos ok i try thanks
<helpy> my humor ?
<frybye> helpy: yup...
<ubunturos> haryono: you are welcome. Sorry, couldn't do much about your problem. If I did have physical access to your computer, I probably would have solved the problem
<helpy> heh sorry maybe its usual for me, but i didnt say anything funny :D
<frybye> so tell me how to repair or re-install a package pse..??
<llutz> frybye: sudo aptitude reinstall package
<helpy> whats that kde wallet ?
<steve555> helpy,it's basically a kde program that sores your passwords or other personal info inside it.
<helpy> oh ok.
<helpy> can i cancel adept updater and resume it later without losing already downloaded packages ?
<helpy> i want to install firefox and skpe
<helpy> :(
<helpy> why isnt there a pause option in linux :s
<steve555> Yeah I think you can do,if it hasn't already downloaded and installed the packages for you.
<frybye> with cheese I can see the vid from the webcam and the button start/stop recording is there.. but see no results from recording... nowhere does a file show up or ???
<helpy> hmm ok
<frybye> llutz I re-installed it with snaptic...
<frybye> is cheese only part of what one needs???
<frybye> it seems to display the video output from the webcam but no files show up when done recording???
<llutz> http://www.gnome.org/projects/cheese/
<frybye> helpy:  if you move up the backlog of text here it stays put at that point..
<rav> genii: i've been following the tutorials online, but none seem to work. when I run the firewall, smb disappears
<frybye> i wil have a look llutz.. thanks..
<llutz> frybye: http://live.gnome.org/Cheese/FAQ#head-3b2c372f1433feaac3059b4abe06ce3cd6bde13d
<helpy> oh ok
<genii> rav: A lot of firewalls have a rule to drop traffic if it seems to be coming from in the network (to prevent spoofing) Maybe look for some rule of this nature
<genii> rav: I'm not that fluent with iptables or I'd assist more
<helpy> how do you install firefox from tar.gz ?
<SlimeyPete> why do you want to do that, helpy
<SlimeyPete> ?
<nosrednaekim> you... don't
<SlimeyPete> it's always best to use Add/Remove Programs or Adept to install stuff if possible.
<rav> genii: there is one rule for that, i'll try it
<steve555> Helpy,you can install the latest firefox using adept,look for firefox 3
<genii> Also enable hardy-proposed repository if you want RC1
<steve555> I'm not sure about the source code version,I'm sure it is a massive file.
<helpy> ohok
<helpy> my mic is not working
<helpy> :(
<rav> genii: disabling the anti-spoof rule didn't fix the problem. some other rule is dropping the packets before getting to the rules in the tutorials
<ulilicht> hi@ll
<ulilicht> hat jemand lust mir zu helfen, hab kubuntu hardy 64 auf nmeinem notebook installiert, aber nach einer verscuhten treiber-nachinstallation bootet dieses nicht mehr ('/sbin/Modprobe' Abnormal exit)
<llutz> !de | ulilicht
<ubottu> ulilicht: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<helpy> what is the kill comand ?
<helpy> i want to kill skype
<pag> helpy, killall skype
<steve555> Hi ulilicht
<helpy> oh ok
<ulilicht> hi steve! i'm sorry, i didnt note that i landed in the english channel
<helpy> not working pag
<helpy> says another instance of skype may be working
<pag> helpy, if you have window of skype, you could command 'xkill' and then juch click on the window..
<helpy> thats the problem
<helpy> i ca'nt see skype open
<helpy> but it still says another instance may be running
<llutz> helpy: sudo killall -9 skype
<helpy> ok hang on
<steve555> can you swimlol!(I'm sorry I just couldn't resist it with the way the sentence came out) :D
<helpy> where do you right commands btw ? right click run command ?
<ulilicht> but steve, do you want to help me? i've installed kubuntu hardy 64 on my notebook (acer 5920) and wanted to install the wlan-driver per ndiswrapper, but now my machiene says while booting: '/sbin/Modprobe' Abnormal exit
<nosrednaekim> ulilicht: you need the 64 bit windows driver...
<steve555> I'm sorry,I can't help you with that one.
<ulilicht> yeah, i downloaded it and configured ndiswrapper,but now my machiene does not want to boot any more
<SlimeyPete> helpy: in a terminal (the default terminal is called Konsole and is in the K Menu)
<SlimeyPete> under "System" I think (I'm not in Kubuntu at the moment)
<helpy> ok hang on
<helpy> ok compiz installed
<helpy> how do i check that ?
<nosrednaekim> ulilicht: are you sure its the 64 bit driver? and is it the XP driver?
<genii> rav: If you pastebin result of: sudo iptables -L                  I'll take a peek
<sgraham> fixed my damn problem damnit
<ulilicht> yeah, both, xp64. but maybe i klicked the false line. but do you have an idea how i can get my notebook to boot again?
<sgraham> guy here at work helpd
<steve555> helpy.open konsole and type in compiz and then return.
<helpy> ok
<nosrednaekim> ulilicht: yeah... try booting recovery mode
<nosrednaekim> helpy: compiz --replace
<helpy> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<helpy> Found laptop using ati driver.
<helpy> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/kwi
<rav> genii: http://pastebin.com/d2e65e320
<genii> rav: Reading
<steve555> Helpy,you might have to install either the amd-fglrx or the propriety driver using adept(amd-fglrx from their website.
<nosrednaekim> xorg-driver-fglrx in the repositories
<ulilicht> hm, nosrednaekim, that also does not work, it stops at "input: SynPs/2 Synaptics touchpad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input9
<nosrednaekim> ulilicht: boot a liveCD and chroot in
<ulilicht> a few lines above that "udevd-event: run_program: 'sbin/modprobe/' abnormal exit is written...
<ulilicht> ok
<Eruaran> hullo kubuntites
<nosrednaekim> ulilicht: and remove ndiswrapper
<nosrednaekim> hey Eruaran
<minhaaj_> sorry my system got stuck
<minhaaj_> what did you say i have to download in order to run compiz ?
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj_: xorg-driver-fglrx
<ulilicht> hm, now i was waiting for a few minutes and now the boot-procedure goes on, actually it stops at "loading manual drivers"
<minhaaj_> how do i get it ?
<ulilicht> perhaps i try to wait a few minutes again
<rav> i installed compiz, and it stopped my KDE system sounds, because it doesn't use Kwin. I prefer the sounds to the bouncy windows, so I uninstalled compiz
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj_: ints in the repositories... or use jockey-kde
<nosrednaekim> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<minhaaj_> nosrednaekim can you explain it
<minhaaj_> i dont understand
<minhaaj_> i have to write jockey-kde in konsole ?
<nosrednaekim> look at the above link
<ulilicht> hm., ok now i'm in the recovery menu and tried to remove ndiswrapper, but now it says "not using locking for read only lock file ..." and "unable to write to /var/cache/apt"
<nosrednaekim> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<grendal_prime> you got something else looking at the your aptcache
<ulilicht> hm, ubottu, it still says "read only file system"
<ulilicht> i think it just didn't load any driver
<nosrednaekim> read only FS? doesn't sound good
<nosrednaekim> ulilicht: do the liveCD/chroot thing
<minhaaj_> instructions are for gutsy
<minhaaj_> i am using hardy
<minhaaj_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj_: ah.. sorry
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj_: then yes, run "kdesudo jockey-kde" from the konsole
<minhaaj_> ok hang on
<helpy> its downloading something
<helpy> but its stuck at 80%
<helpy> ok done
<helpy> says system needs to be restarted
<nosrednaekim> you enabled the ati driver?
<helpy> yep
<helpy> i am done ?
<nosrednaekim> ok.. reboot then
<helpy> ok
<rav> genii: found something that might help?
<minhaaj> ok restart done
<minhaaj> now how to check ?
<genii> rav: Sorry for lag. Work needed me. I have the page open and looking at it however. Most of the chains seem to be in the DROP sequence which I think is the issue.
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: try "compiz --replace" again
<minhaaj> wow effects have changed somewhat
<minhaaj> i can see a card on bottom right too
<nosrednaekim> works now?
<minhaaj> to an extent
<minhaaj> whoa yeah it is
<minhaaj> tell me some keys to test compiz
<minhaaj> except ctrl+alt +left/right
<genii> rav: As I recall also, ipchains works on a first-match-wins
<minhaaj> what is the short key for cube effect ?
<rav> genii: thanks
<nosrednaekim> alt+scroll
<minhaaj> i am on laptop
<minhaaj> how do i scroll ?
<nosrednaekim> your track pad doesn't have a scroll area on the right side?
<minhaaj> nope
<nosrednaekim> ah..too bad
<minhaaj> its a synaptics mousepad
<minhaaj> wait let me attach ps2 mouse
<raidteck> hello
<nosrednaekim> you can do ctrl+alt+left mouse button+drag mouse
<nosrednaekim> hey raidteck
<raidteck> hi nosrednaekim
<genii> rav: The chain LOCAL_LANS does not seem to belong to some policy (ACCEPT DENY or so on)
<minhaaj> oh god, no all windows have gone in background
<minhaaj> how to undo it ?
<minhaaj> no its just irc window
<minhaaj> i can see it BEHIND desktop
<Eruaran> rofl
<nosrednaekim> IDK what you did :)
<Eruaran> the joys of compiz
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nosrednaekim> maybe you scrolled and turned it transparent?
<minhaaj> omg
<minhaaj> yea its transparent
<nosrednaekim> scroll the other way :P
<minhaaj> how can i undo that
<minhaaj> alt + scroll ?
<Sakui> is there a way to use remote desktop if a windows computer wanted to talk to a linux computer?
<minhaaj> oh ok
<minhaaj> got it
<minhaaj> :D
<minhaaj> lol compiz is awesome
<Eruaran> I'm just gonna sit back and wait for KDE 4.1 with the new and wobblier kwin
<minhaaj> but i still am not getting cube effect
<Eruaran> Its only a few weeks
<nosrednaekim> Eruaran: its NOW!
<Eruaran> nosrednaekim: yes but its still beta
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: install the compizconfig-settings-manager and turn it on
<nosrednaekim> Eruaran: its stable..
<Eruaran> nosrednaekim: dont encourage me, its late enough here already
<nosrednaekim> but the apps aren't :P
<minhaaj> how do i turn it on ?
<Eruaran> hah !
<Sakui> Eruaran: haha
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: turn on rotate cube and desktop cube in ccsm
<genii> rav: I think you might have to find some ipchains specialist for this :)
<minhaaj> how do i do that ?
<minhaaj> i mean how to install ccsm ?
<nosrednaekim> compizconfig-settings-manager in adept or apt
<steve555> minhaaj,go to k-menu>advanced desktop settings>general>desktop size tab,then slide the horizontal virtual size to 4.I hope that helps.
<minhaaj> ok hang on
<rav> genii: thanks for your help. I'll try to figure it out
<minhaaj> there is no advanced desktop settings in kmenu
<nosrednaekim> its called ccsm.... just put that in a konsole or rundialog
<steve555> Sorry I forgot the next step on the kmenu,go to settings and then advanced desktop settings.
<minhaaj> write ccsm in konsole ?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<minhaaj> ok hang on
<nosrednaekim> if you already installed it
<minhaaj> The program 'ccsm' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<minhaaj> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<minhaaj> bash: ccsm: command not found
<nosrednaekim> exactly...
<genii> rav: Perhaps useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190542
<nosrednaekim> run that command
<minhaaj> ok
<minhaaj> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<minhaaj> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Eruaran> ah that old chestnut
<nosrednaekim> you have adept running... or something liek that
<tim1> ﻿minhaaj:  close all windows
<tim1> ﻿minhaaj: reboot
<minhaaj> yep i am updating adept
<Eruaran> puffy_kittens: your nick is cool, I have decided it is now nick of the week
<Eruaran> bbl
<minhaaj> thats strange i can hear sound and watch video
<minhaaj> but my mic is not working in skype
<minhaaj> :s
<nosrednaekim> same happened to me
<minhaaj> what did you do ?
<rickest> in a terminal run: alsamixer    is your mic muted
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: I gave up
<nosrednaekim> I don't really use it
<minhaaj> dont think so
<minhaaj> how do i check ?
<minhaaj> ok master, pcm, iec958, capture
<minhaaj> what doi have to check ?
<nosrednaekim> I don't know.. it varies
<pim> How do I install java support
<pim> ?
<steve555> I think you'll have to open alsamixer in konsole,when it fires up,use the arrow keys to select mic.
<minhaaj> there is no mic
<minhaaj> pim you dont have to
<minhaaj> openoffice.org uses java and kubuntu already has it
<pim> minhaaj I want to use a java plugin with firefox
<pim> how do I install it
<pim> I can't get it to work via the repositories
<steve555> You can use the up/down arrow keys to slide the volume on it,it should be there,use the left/right keys to move to the left or right to select it.
<Sakui> from CLI, how do I search for a certain package that is installed?
<genii> Sakui: package manager to report about the package: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<minhaaj> ok steve
<minhaaj> but there is no mic on it steve
<minhaaj> all it says is master,pcm, capture and iec958
<reese> hi! when I enable the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver in jockey-kde, the output in konsole is: "WARNING: /sys/module/nvidia_new/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind nvidia_new driver". so when I restart, the acceleration is disabled again
<frojnd> How can  I check where would pure-ftpd be ?
<minhaaj> have you updated all packages in ku frojnd ?
<steve555> Hmmm,minhaaj,do you see elongated white boxes in konsole below the soundcard text?
<minhaaj> yea
<nosrednaekim> reese: report that as a bug please
<minhaaj> and then green and then red
<minhaaj> PCM is is pc mic right ?
<nosrednaekim> no
<terrestre> analog sound?
<minhaaj> what ?
<minhaaj> Card: HDA Intel                                                              │
<minhaaj> │ Chip: SigmaTel STAC9200                                                      │
<steve555> Another way to try is to left-click on the speaker icon near the clock on the right hand side,then left-click on the mixer button.
<reese> nosrednaekim: on kde.bugs.org?
<minhaaj> │ View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                │
<minhaaj> │ Item: Master [dB gain=0.00, 0.00]                                            │
<minhaaj> │                                                                              │
<minhaaj> │           ┌──┐             ┌──┐                              ┌──┐            │
<nosrednaekim> reese: no... thats a ubuntu app
<minhaaj> │           │▒▒│             │▒▒│                              │▒▒│            │
<minhaaj> │           │▒▒│             │▒▒│                              │▒▒│            │
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<minhaaj> │           │▒▒│             │▒▒│                              │▒▒│            │
<minhaaj> │           │▒▒│             │▒▒│                              │▒▒│            │
<nosrednaekim> !flood > minhaaj
<minhaaj> │           │▒▒│             │▒▒│                              │▒▒│            │
<minhaaj> │           │▒▒│             │▒▒│                              │▒▒│            │
<minhaaj> │           │▒▒│             │▒▒│                              │▒▒│            │
<minhaaj> │           │▒▒│             │▒▒│                              │▒▒│            │
<minhaaj> │           │▒▒│             │▒▒│                              │▒▒│            │
<minhaaj> │           │▒▒│             │▒▒│                              │▒▒│            │
<minhaaj> │           │▒▒│             │▒▒│                              │▒▒│            │
<minhaaj> │           ├──┤             └──┘             ┌──┐             └──┘            │
<minhaaj> │           │OO│                              │OO│                             │
<minhaaj> │           └──┘                              └──┘                             │
<minhaaj> │         100<>100         100<>100                          100<>100          │
<minhaaj> │        < Master >          PCM             IEC958          Capture
<minhaaj> thats it.
<minhaaj> how does that work ?
<minhaaj> pastebin ?
<minhaaj> oh great got it
<minhaaj> sorry
<nosrednaekim> reese: report it on launchpad
<nosrednaekim> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
 * mr--t wonders what an in/wish is
<nosrednaekim> read that a couple more times...
<reese> anyway, I've seen that I only have a sys/module/nvidia, and it looks for /sys/module/nvidia_new.. isn't there a way to solve this?
 * mr--t scratches his head
 * sportman hates his intel wireless
<sportman> its a pos
<sportman> lol
<nosrednaekim> reese: did you try installing the nvidia drivers in any other way?
<kendrick> hello
<nosrednaekim> ey kendrick
<reese> nosrednaekim, i've installed nvidia-glx-new
<nosrednaekim> ok.. good.
<kendrick> i've got a quick question about trackpads
<kendrick> i just got a new Dell that came with Ubuntu, and put kde-desktop on it, since I prefer KDE over gnome :)
<nosrednaekim> ok
<kendrick> in Gnome, there was a 'click to tap' option that i could disable.
<kendrick> err, rather, tap to click :)
<kendrick> i disabled that in Gnome, but in KDE it still happens, and i see no option for disabling it.
<kendrick> someone in #kde suggested i try ksynaptics, but i see no such package
<nosrednaekim> !info qsynaptics
<ubottu> Package qsynaptics does not exist in hardy
<nosrednaekim> !info qsynaptic
<ubottu> Package qsynaptic does not exist in hardy
<pim> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<rami> Is there any way to record sound from the screen without using a microphone?'
<kendrick> ah, i see gsynaptics
<nosrednaekim> kendrick: gsynaptics I guess
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<genii> qtsynaptic ?
<MetaMorfoziS> kendrick > if you wait a bit, i can help you with touchpad
<MetaMorfoziS> (gsynaptic sucks, ksynaptics rip)
<kendrick> MetaMorfoziS: i need to go to lunch but will be back in a bit :)
<MetaMorfoziS> Okay
<kendrick> feel free to /msg me :)
<MetaMorfoziS> So i also need help:) I have installed kubuntu hardy (alternate) to my pendrive
<kendrick> thx
<jhutchins_wk> !find ksynaptics
<ubottu> Package/file ksynaptics does not exist in hardy
<MetaMorfoziS> using encrypted lvm
<MetaMorfoziS> jhutchins_wk > as i said: ksynaptics rip
<jhutchins_wk> !find ksynaptic
<MetaMorfoziS> the guy stopped to develop that
<ubottu> Package/file ksynaptic does not exist in hardy
<jhutchins_wk> MetaMorfoziS: Just checkin'.
<MetaMorfoziS> so, after that
<MetaMorfoziS> i get this: http://webjegyzet.hu/p/DSC00105.JPG
<MetaMorfoziS> Can anybody tell me, what does this means?
<MetaMorfoziS> And how can i resolve the problem?
<jhutchins_wk> MetaMorfoziS: what were you following for the install?
<MetaMorfoziS> nothing
<MetaMorfoziS> i just grabbed and writed an alternate cd
<MetaMorfoziS> i have dsiconnected my hdds (to get only pendrive in the machine)
<MetaMorfoziS> and i ran the alternate install
<jhutchins_wk> You might find something at pendrivelinux.com
<MetaMorfoziS> nobody says about full encrypted ubuntu:/
<MetaMorfoziS> just plain ubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> and thats work
<MetaMorfoziS> if i just install (use entire disk)
<MetaMorfoziS> thats fine
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i debug this?
<MetaMorfoziS> and it isn't asked me for the passwd
<pim> How do I install java?
<SlimeyPete> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<pim> What do I need exactly?
<pim> I just want the firefox plugin
<mr--t> It doesn't install well if you are trying to use javas installer
 * kendrick finds some trackpad-related sutff to add to xorg.conf
<mr--t> the installer looks for an older file than is in ff v3
<pim> I have firefox 2
<mr--t> oh
<tim____> hi, I'm having a strange issue, thought I'd try here.
<tim____> Applications dont seem to be able to open listening sockets
<tim____> does ubuntu ship with a firewall that would block that?
<bascule> permissions on /tmp ? Is it only K apps or all apps?
<tim____> bascule: me?
<bascule> those sre unix domain sockets, firewall should not touch them, assuming 127.0.01 is allowed
<bascule> tim____: yes
<tim____> bascule: internal sockets seem to be setting up fine
<tim____> but not external ones on eth0
<bascule> often need to be root
<bascule> but then again, it depends on the socket type
<tim____> I'll try as route, see if it works
<tim____> route?
<tim____> root
<bascule> I am not sure actually, network sockets are not something I am good with
<bascule> yes, root
<bascule> as in sudo
<tim____> *no I just wondered why I'd spelled it like that
<bascule> phoetic typos are quite common :)
<bascule> and we are talking about networks so doubly excusable
<pim> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<kendrick> ok my baby needs food
 * kendrick serves up some cheese
<kendrick> thx for the help folks
<tim____> ok, it works as route
<MetaMorfoziS> So any idea about my problem? (kubuntu hardy enc. lvm on a pendrive. During boot i get this: http://webjegyzet.hu/p/DSC00105.JPG)
<tim____> *root
<pim> how can I tap into the multiverse repository?
<tim____> but er, I dont want to run a server as root, what permissions do I have to give a user so it will work?
<Cidel> can I use kubuntu with alongside windows without formatting my drivers?
<tim____> yep
<pim> Yes
<pim> Wubi
<Cidel> ok, thx
<trappist> !multiverse | pim
<ubottu> pim: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Cidel> so I extract the iso file with my daemon tools and then use wubi to install it
<mr--t> pim see also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JavaInstallatio
<mr--t> sorry i cut the n off the link
<mr--t> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JavaInstallation
<pim> thanks
<pim> I think I've installed it.
<pim> Do I configure it now?
<tim____> anyone know about letting programs that arnt root be servers?
<trappist> tim____: you only have to be root to bind to port 1024 or lower
<tim____> :)
<tim____> tnkstnks
<tim____> *groans and goes to change ALL THE PORTS on a big chain of routers
<to> asdfa
<to> da
<to> das
<to> da
<to> f
<to> asfa
<to> hola
<ScorpKing-Laptop> to: don't do that please
<ScorpKing-Laptop> anyone here use qtstalker?
<Sakui> to is using root :P
<Pici> !es | to
<ubottu> to: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<GillesMMM> hello on 8.04  my boot sequence hang after this message : driver 'sr' needs updating, please use bus-type methods ...
<GillesMMM> what do I need to do ?
<ScorpKing-Laptop> GillesMMM: if someone doesn't awnser here google it or look on the ubuntu forums
<minhaaj> i cant play .rm file in kaffeine
<minhaaj> what do you guys use as a player ?
<minhaaj> any universal player like vlc ?
<KRF> !codecs | minhaaj
<ubottu> minhaaj: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ScorpKing-Laptop> minhaaj: do you have w32codecs installed?
<minhaaj> how do i do that ?
<ScorpKing-Laptop> read those links
<minhaaj> ok
<minhaaj> its for ubuntu
<minhaaj> i want for kubunutu
<ScorpKing-Laptop> minhaaj: it will work in kubuntu
<ScorpKing-Laptop> minhaaj: i think you need kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jhutchins_wk> minhaaj: Remember that kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde instead of gnome.
<minhaaj> ok but how do i get that ?
<minhaaj> ahh ok
<minhaaj> isnt there a command line installation ?
<KRF> minhaaj, read that links, they explain everything
<ScorpKing-Laptop> minhaaj: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<KRF> those*
<ScorpKing-Laptop> and yes, rtfm
<minhaaj> ok great. thanks
<dek> since yesterday's update, when I type special spanish characters (accents) I get gibberish in most programs. Any idea how to fix it?
<ads_> hi.. when i play files avi files with kaffiene via a samba server (accross a network) . kaffiene attempts to install codecs even though kaffiene plays avis natively on both the client and server machine.. and consequently the codecs are found so an error occurs... any ideas?
<ads_> vlc fixed it..   dont see why kaffiene falls over playing divx files over a network
<minhaaj> vlc can play .rm too ?
<minhaaj> i have to use seperate players kaffeine and amarok for audio and video
<Shir0v> someone from brazil? alguem do brasil ou que fale legal portugues ?
<emilsedgh_> !br | Shir0v
<ubottu> Shir0v: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dek> since yesterday's update, when I type special spanish characters (accents) I get gibberish (squares) in most programs. Any idea how to fix it? (I use KDE 3.5.9)
<Rioting_pacifist> my acer hotkeys are not being recognised in X,
<minhaaj> rioting did you go through keyboard config at start ?
<to> hi
<to> !!
<to> holas
<to> hola
<to> halguien habla español
<guilhermeblanco> sí
<guilhermeblanco> to: pero el mejor lugar es en el canal de kubuntu en español
<guilhermeblanco> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<guilhermeblanco> !es | to
<ubottu> to: please see above
<kiba> is kde4.1 available for kubuntu?
<kiba> I guess not
<steve555> Well not yet anyway.
<Pennycook> kiba: Yes and no.  There are 4.1 packages in development and they can be installed, but they're a bit broken in places.
<kiba> ok
<minhaaj> my firefox is not working
<minhaaj> any idea
<minhaaj> ?
<minhaaj> i downlaoded tar.gz for website
<minhaaj> when i unzip and open firefox, it would open in text editor
<pteague> ok, this isn't fun...  i get 9.92% into burning a 8gb data dvd (just the iso) & get an error message about files must not be changed while genisoimage runs...  afaik i'm not modifying any of them
<mike_> Hi
<mlee> have you tried to install firefox from the repos?
<mike_> we have a problem with  audio on kubuntu in macbook
<mike_> please help me:)
<minhaaj> you mean packages of adept ?
<rexnubulr> does kubuntu work with hardware the same way that the mainstream ubuntu 8.04 does?
<genii> minhaaj: You are saying you got firefox in tar.gz or that tht firefox that came with kubuntu opens tar.gz in a text editor?
<rexnubulr> I want to try KDE because there are a few apps I want to try etc.
<minhaaj> kubuntu and ubuntu are same. its just the gnome and kde thats diff
<rexnubulr> minhaaj: thats it?
<minhaaj> the one i downloaded genii
<pteague> yep
<minhaaj> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<rexnubulr> so when KDE 4.1 comes out I can easily get it as an update?
<pteague> with ubuntu all you need to do is install the kde apps
<minhaaj> read that rexnubulr
<pteague> you can even use kde apps under ubuntu
<mlee> if you install firefox from adept, you shouldn't have any problems
<genii> minhaaj: The firefox.tar.gz you downloaded? Or some other tar.gz
<minhaaj> i have installed all updates from adept
<minhaaj> just have to restart it
<rexnubulr> well I am going to reinstall anyways, I am switch video cards and adding an HVR-1600 which uses the CX18 module etc.
<minhaaj> just downloading codecs respositories atm
<minhaaj> waiting for it
 * genii is experiencing another communication breakdown it seems
<rexnubulr> and when I try to run synaptic and other admin apps they just hang there.
<minhaaj> firefox genii
<rexnubulr> and I don't know how to fix them them from hanging, unless I run them in root and sometimes gksu even hangs :(
<rexnubulr> I am not so good at this yet.
<genii> minhaaj: Why aren't you just installing the firefox 3.0 RC1 which is with Kubuntu?
<rexnubulr> ok I have another question then, which I have always had about kde and gnome
<rexnubulr> say I decide one day to work in gnome and update some documents etc
<minhaaj> how do i do that genii ?
<rexnubulr> are they stored in the same home folder and locations that kde would store?
<rexnubulr> besides the hidden folders
<genii> minhaaj: Add the repository of hardy-proposed to the sources.list file. Then do sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<minhaaj> upgrade ?
<rexnubulr> if I can add KDE to a regular ubuntu install why would I want to use kubuntu in the first place?
<minhaaj> i have upgraded and installed all 76 packages
<minhaaj> i just have to restart. i am waiting for my codecs respositroy to download in konsole
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<rexnubulr> I should get vmwareserver and mess with both and totally mess them up learning how they all work together :)
<genii> minhaaj: In the sources.list you require a line like so:   deb http://debian.yorku.ca/ubuntu/ hardy-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<ActionParsnip> my sound is mega garbled on an nforce chipset mcp51 rev a2
<helpy> umm not sure i understand it
<ActionParsnip> how can i resolve this please, doesnt matter what i use with sound (aply, mplayer, xmms, flash websites)
<helpy> you mean i have to change sources.list file ?
<rexnubulr> ActionParsnip: I have a problem with the MCP network interface :) the nforce one
<rexnubulr> won't even work, I had to install an SMC card.
<ActionParsnip> rexnubulr: im on 64bit fluxbuntu, works ok under 32bit, guess it doesnt like 64bitness
<genii> helpy: Yes.
<helpy> i can't play .rm in amarok too
<helpy> is there a universal player like vlc and mplayer in ku ?
<ActionParsnip> rexnubulr: is there a way to uninstall alsa?
<mlee> helpy: you can run vlc in kubuntu with no problems.
<helpy> just have to change file assosciatons ?
<helpy> in windows i could play ANY file in vlc and mplayer
<helpy> no frustrations about codecs
<helpy> but in KUb its diff :(
<helpy> k gotta reboot.
<ActionParsnip> helpy: not without full codecs
<mlee> helpy: if you install the package called "kubuntu-restricted-formats" you should be able to play most anything with the default players
<helpy> i have just installed it:)
<rexnubulr> ActionParsnip: not sure but you could try a different sound system.
<rexnubulr> ActionParsnip: I believe people have resolved the nforce MCP issues with Ubuntu, I was just too lazy to resolve them myself.
<ActionParsnip> rexnubulr: i'm gonna uninstall a shedload of alsa stuff then reinstall it
<rexnubulr> ActionParsnip: also are you familiar with /etc/init.d/ stuff?
<rexnubulr> restarting systems?
<ActionParsnip> rexnubulr: no sudo apt-get removing :)
<ActionParsnip> then installing
<rexnubulr> ActionParsnip: no for example, /etc/init.d/Networking restart would restart  your network.
<rexnubulr> ActionParsnip: so do you get any sound of any kind?
<ubuntu> qualcuno mi legge???
<dwidmann_laptop> rexnubulr: not with a capitol N it won't :P
<ActionParsnip> rexnubulr: garbled noises
<ActionParsnip> like modem noises once its connected
<rexnubulr> oh my mistake yes, you are right
<minhaaj> omg
<minhaaj> its installing codecs again and again for kaffeine
<rexnubulr> dwidmann_laptop:  blah blah :) I know bash is very touchy
<minhaaj> i have alot of windows on my desktop
<minhaaj> how do  kill process ?
<rexnubulr> I actually prefer the case sensitive stuff.
<rexnubulr> ActionParsnip: modem noises? Which motherboard do you have?
<rexnubulr> I love compiz and pressing ctarl, alt and left mouse :). Watch the cube fly.
<minhaaj> heyyyyyyyy
<rexnubulr> Where is the anykey! I can't find the anykey!
<minhaaj> rexn help me configure compiz
<ActionParsnip> rexnubulr: its a barebone asus pundit ah1-p2
<minhaaj> i have ccsm installed now
<minhaaj> what to do now ?
<rexnubulr> ActionParsnip: have you done searches on google to resolve these issues/
<rexnubulr> ?
<ActionParsnip> P1-AH2 sorry
<minhaaj> i can only use limited effects like Alt+scroll
<minhaaj> and ctrl+alt+left/right
<rexnubulr> minhaaj: you have emerald installed?
<dwidmann_laptop> rexnubulr: it's on the corner of the round room
<minhaaj> dunno how do i check that ?
<rexnubulr> dwidmann_laptop: are you referring to the anykey?
<dwidmann_laptop> rexnubulr: yes.
<rexnubulr> minhaaj: synaptic etc.
<rexnubulr> minhaaj:  the compiz fusion icon also allows you to control all the functions of compiz
<minhaaj> how do i do that ?
<rexnubulr> you also need the compiz config menu
<minhaaj> i have downloaded ccsm but i dont know how to use that
<minhaaj> i think its installed
<minhaaj> how do i check that ?
<Dragonath> why can't my amarok play ogg files?
<rexnubulr> by default compiz will do some things
<minhaaj> yea and its doing those somethings
<rexnubulr> I need text to speech for this.
<minhaaj> i get effects when windows shut down
<dwidmann_laptop> Dragonath: it should ....... try deleting your ~/.xine folder and trying again?
<rexnubulr> minhaaj:  ok so the 3d drivers are enabled
<rexnubulr> good
<minhaaj> or i press scroll + alt
<minhaaj> yes
<rexnubulr> have you tried pressing ctrl alt and the left mouse button while the mouse cursor is over the desktop and not a window?
<Dragonath> dwidmann_laptop: ok, thanks, I will try this
<ActionParsnip> rexnubulr: nViidia Corporation MCP51 Hi Definition Audio (rev a2)
<minhaaj> yea
<rexnubulr> mine is the MCP61 and has issues with networking
<rexnubulr> minhaaj:  does it move around?
<minhaaj> nothing happens
<minhaaj> nope
<rexnubulr> ok one moment
<Freddy2> hi
<minhaaj> i can use alt+ctrl+left/right to switch windows
<Freddy2> which packet do i need to provide zip/rar integration into konqueror?
<minhaaj> and i can press alt+scroll to get transparent effect
<rexnubulr> ActionParsnip:  one moment
<Dragonath> oh and how do I downgrade into the ati restricted drivers in the ubuntu repository if I have already installed the newest binary drivers?
<Freddy2> it seems i broke kde somehow when trying to install graphics driver
<Dragonath> and amarok still can't play ogg files
<minhaaj> amarok is pathetic
<ubuntu> who italian??
<Dragonath> well it's worked for me so far
<trappist> !it | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rexnubulr>  these are all the things required for compiz sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-plugins compiz-extra compiz-extra-plugins compiz-extra-gnome gnome-compiz-manager
<Dragonath> how do I downgrade into the ati restricted drivers in the ubuntu repository if I have already installed the newest binary drivers (which don't work correctly)?
<minhaaj> ok let me see
<rexnubulr> minhaaj: try running this command from the prompt  compiz-settings
<minhaaj> this is single command ?
<RiotingPacifist> i found a diff to make something compile over at wiki.gentoo but how do i use a .diff ?
<rexnubulr> ActionParsnip:  found something for you
<rexnubulr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting?action=show&redirect=DebuggingSoundProblems
<rexnubulr> ActionParsnip: I would try what you mentioned earlier. Removing alsa altogether
<RiotingPacifist> rexnubulr: are you sure compiz-extra-gnome and gnome-compiz-manager are needed for KDE ?
<minhaaj> did you get the error i got ?
<minhaaj> i paste it here
<rexnubulr> ActionParsnip: oh wait you are using kde, DUH kubuntu ok one second sorry sir
<lailai> hi zusammen
<ActionParsnip> rexnubulr: fluxbox
<rexnubulr> sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-plugins compiz-extra compiz-extra-plugins compiz-kde
<rexnubulr> ActionParsnip: fluxbox eh?
<ActionParsnip> oh yeah man, way faster than kde
<rexnubulr> ActionParsnip:  of course
<lailai> hallo kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei kubuntu die kdm auflösung ändern kann?
<rexnubulr> ok lets sort one person out at a time here
<jcfp> !de | lailai
<ubottu> lailai: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<RiotingPacifist> ignore what i said then i just assumed, being in #kubuntu and all :P
<lailai> danke
<ActionParsnip> rexnubulr: i'll sort it man
<x_link> Hi!
<x_link> I just upgraded to Hardy and I have a small problem.
<rexnubulr> ActionParsnip:  ok
<x_link> When I wanted to download a torrent-file in Gutsy Ktorrent came up as an option, but it doesn't do that in Hardy.
<x_link> Can somebody please help me with this?
<minhaaj> i have done something to my kub
<minhaaj> i can't see bottom panel
<minhaaj> :s
<minhaaj> any idea ? i tried to copy by ctrl+c
<KRF> minhaaj, go to systemsettings -> desktop
<minhaaj> desktop effects ?
<minhaaj> i can't see anything in bottom panel
<minhaaj> :(
<x_link> Anybody?
<castaway> link /usr/bin/kontact ./kontact
<castaway> what is the problem whit this command?
<minhaaj> huh ?
<KRF> castaway, it's `ln`
<x_link> Baah
<castaway> oh
<castaway> thx
<castaway> :)
<castaway> wtf? ln /usr/bin/kontact kontact??????????
<Daisuke_Ido> one question mark will suffice, this isn't aol
<ActionParsnip> how can I find out what package contains a particular so.2 file
<ActionParsnip> ??
<minhaaj> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<minhaaj> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jason__> How do I view windows HLP files?
<genii> jason__: kchmviewer    for instance
<deamon3> hey i can install compiz fusion manager in kubuntu
<jason__> genii: I have that, this is a .hlp file   not a .chm    I tested as well and kchmviewer can't open it
<jason__> all I found was
<jason__> jason@Ward:~$ sudo apt-cache search hlp viewer
<jason__> helpdeco - decompiler for windows help (WinHelp) files
<Daisuke_Ido> http://www.help-explorer.com/downloads.php
<Daisuke_Ido> not an ideal solution
<Daisuke_Ido> but a solution nonetheless
<Bruter> Hi for greek ubuntu chanel???
<Daisuke_Ido> !gr | Bruter
<ubottu> Bruter: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Bruter> OK thss
<Bruter> thxx
<Vermux> who can help with samba?
<minhaaj_> i can't get to install firefox with kub
<minhaaj_> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Bruter> any greek in this chanel?
<nosrednaekim> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<MetaMorfoziS> sure, but why not the def bro in kubuntu:(
<ForsakenSoul> hey does someone know where I can find gobby 4.6 for gusty ?
<Daisuke_Ido> if we knew what gobby was
<Daisuke_Ido> !gobby
<ubottu> Factoid gobby not found
<Daisuke_Ido> !info gobby
<ubottu> gobby (source: gobby): collaborative text editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.6-3 (hardy), package size 482 kB, installed size 1704 kB
<Daisuke_Ido> enable gutsy-backports
<ForsakenSoul> how ?
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't remember with adept :)
<ForsakenSoul> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> there should be some sort of "manage repositories" in there
<nosrednaekim> adept->manage repositories
<ForsakenSoul> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> there ya go :D
<ForsakenSoul> and then ?
<gon_> !escputil
<ubottu> Factoid escputil not found
<gon_> !path
<ubottu> Factoid path not found
<gon_> !inkjet
<ubottu> Factoid inkjet not found
<Daisuke_Ido> go to updates and enable backports?
<Daisuke_Ido> !botabuse | gon_
<ubottu> gon_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ForsakenSoul> Daisuke_Ido ... no backports ...
<Daisuke_Ido> let me look
<ForsakenSoul> I'm using gusty ... want to download the package used in hardy
<Daisuke_Ido> that's what backports is for
<Daisuke_Ido> unsupported updates
<ForsakenSoul> because the package in gusty it 4.5 ... don't have time to update the whole system because too much things too set up
<ForsakenSoul> ohh op unsupported updates ... why didn't you said so :d
<Daisuke_Ido> i wasn't sure what adept called it
<ForsakenSoul> :D
<ForsakenSoul> ok
<ForsakenSoul> thank you
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<Daisuke_Ido> did that have what you were looking for?
<ForsakenSoul> Daisuke_Ido .. if I update Kubuntu to hardy
<ForsakenSoul> would I have problems with programs like rails, merb
<ForsakenSoul> etc
<gon_> !gutenprint
<ubottu> Factoid gutenprint not found
<minhaaj_> i can't play online songs
<ForsakenSoul> I'm more concerned about merb, sqlite3 rubygems and gedit
<Daisuke_Ido> ForsakenSoul: i use none of thsoe, so i do not know
<helpy> windows media player plug in isnt working
<ForsakenSoul> ok thank you
<Daisuke_Ido> helpy: could be because this isn't windows.
<helpy> so that means you can't see content that is supposed to work in windows ?
<helpy> there is no wmp plug in in kub ?
<Daisuke_Ido> you can use the mplayer browser plugin, or the vlc browser plugin
<jason__> Hi, how do I make kate search all the files that i have open for a word? I tried the search function but it doesn't have a find in files option
<Daisuke_Ido> those will take the place of the functionality that the wmp plugin is supposed to provide
<helpy> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<helpy> thx
<Daisuke_Ido> look in your package manager for vlc - there should be a firefox/browser plugin there :)
<helpy> yea found it Daisuke_Ido
<uwe> hello there, I have a short question...
<Daisuke_Ido> excellent
<Daisuke_Ido> !ask | uwe
<ubottu> uwe: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<uwe> I know I just don't wanna be rude, that's why I'm starting like that... so...
<jason__> Hi, how do I make kate search all the files that i have open for a word? I tried the search function but it doesn't have a find in files option
<USMarine> jason__ http://www.google.com/search?q=kate+search+all+files&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<to> español
<to> algien abla español
<Daisuke_Ido> !es | to
<ubottu> to: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<uwe> my gimp has the wrong language, how do I change that?
<USMarine> unistall the language package
<uwe> if I uninstall and install it again
<uwe> it won't start the download process and install the same package
<uwe> I changed the language in the system configuarions to the right language
<uwe> but still
<uwe> how do I force adept to download the package again?
<uwe> I think that would solve the problem
<nosrednaekim> uwe: clear the cache
<helpy> i am loving my kubuntu experience
<helpy> you won't know how much windows sucks until you use linux
<helpy> :)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<USMarine> lol
<uwe> well indeed I'm a big linux fan since I started knoppix at the first time lol
<helpy> is there a way to back up kubuntu configs ?
<USMarine> i use both
<darkosoul> ciao gente
<helpy> i started with linux puppy.
<USMarine> yes
<uwe> anyway, how do I clear the cache?
<helpy> but thats because i couldnt get my kubuntu running
<USMarine> cp /etc/* -R backupFolder
<emilsedgh> uwe: remove the downloaded files from /var/cache/apt/archives
<uwe> thank you!
<helpy> what does that command do ?
<nosrednaekim> uwe: that command was not for you
<uwe> which command?
<helpy> is there a way i can back up my whole kubuntu on a dvd and get it running when i boot from dvd ?
<uwe> ah I know
<uwe> I got another problem
<uwe> I tried to remove these files but no chance
<USMarine> helpy no
<uwe> I believe I can only remove them as root?
<helpy> why not ?
<USMarine> sudo apt-get clear
<helpy> isn't there a norton ghost like software in linux ?
<USMarine> dd works
<USMarine> you can tar the root
<nosrednaekim> uwe: "sudo apt-get clean"
<USMarine> but it won't boot from a dvd as a lice cd
<nosrednaekim> helpy: what configuration files
<USMarine> i think it's clear not clean
<uwe> oki I'm gonna try
<helpy> i mean the changes i have made nos ?
<uwe> yah clear doesn't exist XD
<helpy> my personal settings, installed softwares and all ?
<nosrednaekim> helpy: ah.. you can't back that up
<helpy> so what can i back up ?
<uwe> super it worked! I have to write down this command lol
<USMarine> you can backup of course
<helpy> somebody told me that your data is more safe in linux then windows
<USMarine> more safe=safer
<helpy> what kind of back up is that if your config isn't safe ?
<USMarine> backup / using dd
<helpy> dd ?
<nosrednaekim> helpy: well, you can back up your /home which will save everything except your installed programs
<USMarine> YEAH! 12 to go
<USMarine> helpy your programs are under /usr
<Daisuke_Ido> think before you install, and you'll keep everything safe
<prodigy> is there a way to speed up kde in kubuntu? i do not like it, because it is slower, it os not as optimised as my other distro kde:( and i prefer kubuntu over that one;(
<helpy> suppose my kubuntu gets crashed, and i install new one. will data on my hard disk be safe ?
<Daisuke_Ido> i can't bear to see anyone stick /home on the same partition as /
<helpy> prodigy are you using compiz ?
<prodigy> helpy: no if it on that partition
<uwe> aw it's still english, after uninstall, fresh downloading and installation
<prodigy> helpy: no
<continentaltest> ﻿NEED HELP W/ KFTPGRABBER --- tried to enter "zeroconf://local/_http._tcp/MyLocalNetworkedComputerName" and it fails by responding "The file or folder zeroconf://local/_http._tcp/HP-8655c does not exist." ----> have setup avahi, zeronconf, KFTPGrabber and kicker-based kpf serving a directory.  I noticed that KFTPGrabber only enables the various FTP protocols in the setup/config screen. cannot enter any other protocols ,,,
<helpy> hhehe then why do you say you can back up data ?
<helpy> what does it it back if that doesnt back up and configuration both ?
<Daisuke_Ido> you can back up your data, YOUR data.  it backs up YOUR configs from YOUR home directory, yes.
<anethum_a> after hibernating my laptop, i have to type 'sudo modprobe -r -v ohci_hcd && sudo modprobe -v ohci_hcd' to get USB devices working again ; is there any way i can automate this?
<prodigy> nothing else. clean install formats partition helpy
<helpy> Daisuke_Ido:  how ?
<prodigy> helpy: keep is one of the programs
<helpy> huh ?
<Daisuke_Ido> yes, you'll have to reinstall your software, but if you've backed up your home directory (that's where the configs are), the software will use that configuration/
<Daisuke_Ido> google it
<prodigy> helpy: or you can manually burn your /home
<helpy> great
<helpy> how do i back up home directory ?
<prodigy> helpy: Daisuke_Ido but if config files are bad, you will do nothing by reinstalling
<USMarine> if you mount /home in another partition, 99% of the problems are gone with an OS crash
<helpy> yea so i am backing up configs file when i think my config is ok
<helpy> seems ok.
<Daisuke_Ido> then if you don't want to back up your config files, don't complain because they aren't magically there when you reinstall
 * Daisuke_Ido headdesks
<helpy> you can also create multiple configs right ? or you have to upgrade the older config if youwant to make new ?
<USMarine> helpy cd /home/helpy && tar backup.tar .
<USMarine> helpy cd /home/helpy && tar cvf backup.tar .
<helpy> its a command for konsole US ?
<prodigy> helpy: than simply create another partition, and move your /home to it. i am not sure about multiple configs.
<prodigy> USMarine: your kung fu is good...
<prodigy> helpy: yes. prefferably as root.
<USMarine> prodigy O_o
<helpy> i still dont understand
<helpy> :s
<prodigy> USMarine: o.0
<prodigy> helpy: :) type that command in console as root
<USMarine> not as root ffs
<helpy> as root ?
<helpy> i have to logoff ?
<prodigy> helpy: it wil make a tar.gz file with all
<USMarine> no!
<prodigy> helpy: no, sudo it
<helpy> umm sudo it ?
 * helpy confused
<nosrednaekim> GUYS! STOP!
<prodigy> ok?
<nosrednaekim> you are getting too complicated
<prodigy> sudo cd /home/helpy && tar backup.tar etc
<prodigy> nosrednaekim: you know better way, let us learn it, please
<nosrednaekim> helpy: all of your personal data is stored under "/home"
<helpy> ok
<nosrednaekim> helpy: except the programs you have installed
<nosrednaekim> its rather like "docuements and settings" is separated from "programs" in windows
<helpy> ok so ?
<USMarine> i have programs in my home....
<nosrednaekim> if you want to keep this personal information separate from from your installation, you put /home on a separate partitions
<prodigy> USMarine: what kind?
<nosrednaekim> helpy: you can still do that if you want.
<doswel> bonsoir  french ?
<nosrednaekim> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<doswel> ok
<USMarine> helpy http://www.freeos.com/articles/3102/
<USMarine> prodigy games
<nosrednaekim> helpy: you can also do like USMarine and prodigy are saying and zip up your home directory and put it somewhere
<prodigy> you can back em up also
<helpy> ok
<prodigy> helpy: if you can burn a disc in k3b or nero, burn all in /home
<USMarine> helpy have a read on that article when you can
<helpy> so i zip up all contents of home directory and burn it on some storage device, install new kub and extract zip in home ?
<USMarine> kub?
<helpy> kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> helpy: correct!
 * helpy bows
<USMarine> why do you need a new kubuntu?
<helpy> thanks to all
<helpy> if my kubuntu crashes ?
<helpy> or i mess up while trying new things ?
<nosrednaekim> right... that will save your data
<USMarine> in that case yes
<USMarine> but when that hapens, place /home in adifferent partition than /
<nosrednaekim> and if it ever crashes... you canalways grab the info off of it from a liveCD... Linux rarely corrupts the whole disc to the point that you can't get your data
<helpy> i'll burn all /home
<helpy> btw what player do you guys use ?
<helpy> i can't get a universal player for my kubuntu
<USMarine> amarok
<helpy> in windows i used vlc and mp classic and it would player everything
<USMarine> and kaffeine
<helpy> amarok sucks bigtime
<helpy> and kaffeine too
<helpy> it won't play rm, video, ogg
<nosrednaekim> amarok and dragonplayer
<helpy> amarok needs codecs
<prodigy> helpy: kaffeine and vlc
<USMarine> amarok is not a video player
<nosrednaekim> you can use VLC in linux
<helpy> i never had to download anything for vlc
<helpy> i can't download vlc
<prodigy> vlc kicks ass
<helpy> :(
<nosrednaekim> helpy: its in the repositories
<prodigy> helpy: Y?
<helpy> dunno
<helpy> it won't work
<helpy> i downloaded tar.gz from website
<helpy> and it won't work
<nosrednaekim> helpy: heh....look for vlc in adept :)
<prodigy> helpy: you'll need many other thing to make your own from tar.gz, dl it from repo
<helpy> ok found it
<helpy> downloading
<nosrednaekim> always always look there first :)
<helpy> yea just read a tutorial :)
<prodigy> anyone knows how can i speed up my kde?
<helpy> prodigy: are you using compiz ?
<prodigy> no i am not helpy
<Odd-rationale> prodigy: kde is not famous for its speed...
<prodigy> Odd-rationale: sidux and arch have speed in kde...
<helpy> my kde is ok
<helpy> sometimes it gets stuck
<Odd-rationale> prodigy: that is an arch thing not kde ;)
<Odd-rationale> arch+kdemod is quite fast!
<helpy> is there a process manager to kill processes in kde ?
<USMarine> kguard
<prodigy> helpy: ksysguard
<helpy> oh ok great
<nosrednaekim> helpy: ctrl+esc
<helpy> like puppy linux i have to set up fire fall in kub too ?
<nosrednaekim> firewall?
<nosrednaekim> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<helpy> awesome
<helpy> vlc is working great
<PIRAT> do you know who have free bnc or free shell for me ?
<redd0t> does anybody know of a way to get kopete to organize all contacts alphabetically regardless of status.
<MetaMorfoziS> is that the same if i install ubuntu server and kubuntu-desktop on it?
<MetaMorfoziS> as a kubuntu install?
<nosrednaekim> MetaMorfoziS: pretty close
<MetaMorfoziS> but in hardware support?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... same
<MetaMorfoziS> what is the difference?
<Odd-rationale> MetaMorfoziS: i think the server iso has the server kernel
<nosrednaekim> oh... thats true... it might
<Odd-rationale> you can get a cli from the alternative cd. just press f4 to get options in the boot screen
<Odd-rationale> if you wanted the generic kernel...
<MetaMorfoziS> so i can make a kubuntu from that...
<Odd-rationale> you can install kubuntu-desktop on either the server or generic kernel
<MetaMorfoziS> i just asks because the kubuntu's alternate install's encrypted lvm setup isn't makes a bootable medium
<redd0t> i want to switch to kopete, but im still so used to pidgin
<MetaMorfoziS> so i thought i try that with a server install
<MetaMorfoziS> and build up...
<MetaMorfoziS> what's the best, install ubuntu(!) and remove all gnome **** or install ubuntu server?
<Odd-rationale> probably the latter
<helpy> what did you say, if i copy all my /home and paste it in a new kub installation, i would have all my installations and configs right ?
<MetaMorfoziS> helpy > no
<Odd-rationale> helpy: pretty much...
<MetaMorfoziS> /etc is also needed
<MetaMorfoziS> for xorg, apache etc that you has
<MetaMorfoziS> so back up /etc too.
<Odd-rationale> oh yeah, that is true...
<MetaMorfoziS> but don't copy back it without thinking
<MetaMorfoziS> just what you need
<helpy> wheres etc ?
<Odd-rationale> helpy: in /
<MetaMorfoziS> /etc
<MetaMorfoziS> the same where /home found:)
<helpy> ok its in root
<helpy> ok one more prob
<helpy> its not detecting my super drive
<MetaMorfoziS> what is super drive?
<MetaMorfoziS> helpy > and in other hands, i recommend you to backup your /etc like this: sudo tar -cvvf etc080604.tar /etc
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo because not every file available for normal users, tar to save the file's permissions too
<helpy> cd/dvd reader+writer
<MetaMorfoziS> plug it off
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<MetaMorfoziS> press some enter
<MetaMorfoziS> plug it in
<MetaMorfoziS> and check what it dumps
<MetaMorfoziS> and google:/
<helpy> not working meta
<helpy> tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive
<helpy> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<MetaMorfoziS> it works
<MetaMorfoziS> i think you has a typo
<MetaMorfoziS> or copyed wrong piece:)
<helpy> lets copy paste :)
<MetaMorfoziS> "sudo tar -cvvf etc080604.tar /etc"
<MetaMorfoziS> wothout ":D
<helpy> ok done
<helpy> now what ?
<helpy> i want to burn whole back up to dvd
<MetaMorfoziS> GOTO 00:42(+-your gmt)
<helpy> huh ?
<MetaMorfoziS> do what i said above^^ plug off, syslog enter plug in google
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> but before
<MetaMorfoziS> what cd writer did you uses?
<helpy> i dont understand
<MetaMorfoziS> k3b?
<helpy> yep
<MetaMorfoziS> and it isn't detects?
<MetaMorfoziS> weird:/
<prodigy> anyone know how to fix subtitle problem in kaffeine? it freezes the video for half a second every time subtitle appears..
<MetaMorfoziS> helpy > sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<helpy> whats that ?
<MetaMorfoziS> this dumps your systems messages
<MetaMorfoziS> near everything
<helpy> done
<MetaMorfoziS> plug offf your writer, press some enter to get some space
<MetaMorfoziS> and pug in
<helpy> shall i reinsert dvd ?
<MetaMorfoziS> grr
<prodigy> i use kaffeine with xine engine, intel graphic 915GM, everything but this works fine.
<MetaMorfoziS> if isn't dvd in the rom, where you know that it isn't works?
<MetaMorfoziS> check k3b
<weswh-> does anyone know if there are early builds of EnvyNG that contain the newest drivers - before waiting for that to make its way into the stable repository?
<MetaMorfoziS> is that prints your rom's type?
<helpy> it won't detect dvd
<helpy> because when i insert usb, i get a msg that storage device has been plugged
<helpy> but it doesnt alert me when i insert dvd
<MetaMorfoziS> so the problem is not with the writer:/
<helpy> so ?
<MetaMorfoziS> http://webjegyzet.hu/p/k3b.png
<MetaMorfoziS> check this area of k3b
<MetaMorfoziS> the bold text is your rom, the text under it is the type of medium
<MetaMorfoziS> what you have here, with inserted in dvd?
<helpy> an image of puppy linux i guess
<MetaMorfoziS> Did you see your rom's type? Did you see anything else than "no medium present"?
<helpy> where do i find my rom on dolphin ?
<MetaMorfoziS> type media:/
<MetaMorfoziS> to somewhere:D
 * MetaMorfoziS hates dolphin but psst:)
<prodigy> anyone know how to fix subtitle problem in kaffeine? it freezes the video for half a second every time subtitle appears..
<helpy> no it has found dvd
<helpy> what should i use instead of dolphin ?
<MetaMorfoziS> not should
<MetaMorfoziS> but you can use a lot of other programs
<MetaMorfoziS> such as krusader
<MetaMorfoziS> that's like totalcommander
<helpy> wow it has detected
<helpy> hmm what do you use ?
<MetaMorfoziS> or konqueror for image browsing, if you asks me.
<MetaMorfoziS> http://krusader.org/
<helpy> seems like its working
<MetaMorfoziS> hardy has the latest in the repos
<helpy> hey are you using, google toolbar in ff ?
<helpy> i can't seem to download it
<helpy> ahh ok
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<helpy> okies
<MetaMorfoziS> i uses google search
<MetaMorfoziS> the thing at topright
<MetaMorfoziS> no,
<helpy> are you using compiz ?
<helpy> i can't get that cube spin
<MetaMorfoziS> i uses that for ranslating
<MetaMorfoziS> for google i just type what i need into the urlbar
<helpy> oh where are you from ?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm not using compiz
<helpy> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> and i'm from Hugnary:)
<helpy> great.
<prodigy> helpy: does it move from let to right?
<helpy> lets do some serous work
<helpy> yep
<prodigy> helpy: i use compiz//
<helpy> i want to burn the back up on dvd
<prodigy> helpy: goto compiz settings
<helpy> how do i do that meta ?
<helpy> complete back up
<helpy> ok hang on
<MetaMorfoziS> ff+google?
<darrick> what programs(linux) can play flv?
<helpy> compok i am there
<helpy> vlc darrick
<prodigy> darrick: kaffeine, vlc
<MetaMorfoziS> darrick > near anything
<helpy> yep meta
<MetaMorfoziS> don1t forget mplayer:)
<helpy> prodigy:  now what
<MetaMorfoziS> (that's developed by hungarians;)
<helpy> mplayer isnt as good as vlc
<helpy> lol
<helpy> as them to refine it
<MetaMorfoziS> in itself it's true
<helpy> prodigy help me find cube effect
<prodigy> helpy: there is a setting called cube desktop or something like that and it is not checked.
<darrick> k thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> but with smplayer i think it's the coolest ever:) (it's just mine opinion)
<prodigy> check it, it will uncheck that other effect
<helpy> no its checked
<helpy> and no its not unchecking all others
<prodigy> helpy: can you find it?
<helpy> i have expo, viewport switcher, rotate cube and widget layer checked too
<helpy> yep
<helpy> its under desktop
<prodigy> helpy: well.. let me reboot into kubuntu, I'll be here in two minutes...
<prodigy> ok
<prodigy> ?
<helpy> k
<ecker> how do i update my menu.lst file to show my new kernel image its still show my old one?
<MetaMorfoziS> The firefox google thing is easy, about:config filter for "keyword.URL", and set it to a well parameterized google search link. (100 results on a page, your languages etc)... And then just press ctrl-l and you can type your query. If it isn't looks like an url, then ff forwards that to google. For example, if you want to find inside of a site, you can by: "site:example.com foobar" you need "foobar site:example.com" because ff thinks that you
<MetaMorfoziS> want something with "site" protocol...
#kubuntu 2008-06-04
<helpy> MetaMorfoziS: i want to add google toolbar so that i can one click loginto my gmail
<MetaMorfoziS> I don't think that you want google toolbar...
<prodigy> i am back helpy
<MetaMorfoziS> i hate "toolbars" :/
<MetaMorfoziS> you can add a simple bookmark to your bookmark toolbar
<helpy> wb
<helpy> open ccsm
<MetaMorfoziS> (that's firefox's built-in toolbar)
<MetaMorfoziS> and then you just click on it:)
<MetaMorfoziS> to get to google.
<MetaMorfoziS> gmail*
<helpy> i dont get it
 * MetaMorfoziS screenshots.
<prodigy> helpy: in settings manager of comiz enable rotate cube, it works for me
<helpy> ok hang on
<helpy> its under desktop ?
<prodigy> helpy: yes it is
<MetaMorfoziS> http://webjegyzet.hu/p/bt.png
<helpy> ok hang on
<th_shdw> hi
<MetaMorfoziS> the second line is the bookmarks toolbar view -> toolbars -> bookmark toolbar
<MetaMorfoziS> ok:)
<helpy> well its rotating but not as a cube
<helpy> its just window rotate
<frojnd> Does anyone here uses pure-ftpd ? I've checked network and from network isn't anything wrong. Problem is one or more files of config dir. When I try to login from another computer that's what I get: http://pastebin.com/m219cc861 Anyone who uses pure-ftpd welcome and don't feel afraid to reply my q. :) Thanx in advance
<th_shdw> can I boot off an usb?}?
<prodigy> you will have to put 4 desktops in general settings
<prodigy> not two plus two, just 4
<MetaMorfoziS> th_shdw > yes, i'm doing that now:)
<helpy> huh ?
<MetaMorfoziS> and messing with encryption:)
<th_shdw> can Iinstall off a usb?
<Mr_Pan> how to start kmix on boot   ?
<MetaMorfoziS> Mr_Pan > link it to your .kde/Autostart
<prodigy> helpy: on settings manager, click general
<darrick> hello again... is there a way other than wine to run flash (adobe flash to make games)
<th_shdw> MetaMorfoziS: how u doing it?
<helpy> MetaMorfoziS: i dont get it. i want google TOOLBAR
<prodigy> helpy: on desktop size tab, put 4 horizontal desktops
<helpy> yea i am in general prodigy
<prodigy> helpy: and one vertical.
<th_shdw> MetaMorfoziS: u unpacked the iso in the usb stick?
<MetaMorfoziS> helpy > i just telled you an alternative. i don't trust in google toolbar, thats all.
<MetaMorfoziS> th_shdw > i bought a 8gb pendrive:)
<helpy> oh ok
<MetaMorfoziS> And just installed it to that
<prodigy> helpy: does it work? it works for me.
<helpy> can you screen shot prodigy?
<MetaMorfoziS> boot up an installer cd, select you rpendrive and install
<MetaMorfoziS> even alterante or desktop can doo that
<prodigy> helpy: yep. just a moment...
<MetaMorfoziS> the problem starts at when you want encrypted lvm (that you may want, because other way it will be unsecure)
<th_shdw> MetaMorfoziS: MetaMorfoziS do I have to uspack the iso??
<helpy> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> th_shdw > how big your thumbdrive?
<MetaMorfoziS> is*
<helpy> i dont get my mic working in skype MetaMorfoziS
<helpy> any idea ?
<th_shdw> MetaMorfoziS: 4GB
<th_shdw> the cd is 700MB-
<MetaMorfoziS> helpy > play with skype's settings
<MetaMorfoziS> th_shdw > and 2.4 when it's extracted
<MetaMorfoziS> so 4gb is well
<MetaMorfoziS> just get any install cd
<MetaMorfoziS> and boot that up, with your pendrive plugged in
<MetaMorfoziS> that's all, the installer detect that as a drive
<prodigy> helpy: uploading...
<MetaMorfoziS> you can select it...
<helpy> ok prodi
<helpy> MetaMorfoziS: its an older version and adept repository doesnt have latest one
<prodigy> helpy: http://img260.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot3tf1.png
<MetaMorfoziS> then get skype from skype.com
<th_shdw> MetaMorfoziS: I will try now, thanks
<helpy> thats where i got that from MetaMorfoziS
<MetaMorfoziS> np
<prodigy> helpy: does it work?
<helpy> thats not what my ccsm look like prodigy
<helpy> wait
<MetaMorfoziS> then what about adept? why you tell that to me?
<prodigy> ccsm?
<prodigy> i thought you need cube effect:)
<MetaMorfoziS> i think finish with prodigy, then discuss about it:) Because we get messy a bit
<helpy> wow
<helpy> great
<helpy> got it prodigy
<helpy> how do you zoom in and zoom out desktop ?
<helpy> i am very fast in multitasking MetaMorfoziS dont worry
<helpy> :)
<prodigy> winkey plus nubers 1 2 3
<MetaMorfoziS> but not exact what you say:)
<helpy> ok hang on
<MetaMorfoziS> i don't get where adept cames to our scope:)
<helpy> great prodigy
<helpy> do you know all these effects ?
<helpy> http://img260.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot3tf1.png
<helpy> err wait
<prodigy> letgs see..
<helpy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMnlIUazids
<Odd-rationale> does anyone know how kde4 kwin compositing compares to compiz-fusion in terms of speed and memory/cpu usage?
<USMarine> anyone from south dakota?
<Daisuke_Ido> that depends, are you going to try to influence my vote?
<prodigy> helpy: that is my screenshot:)
<USMarine> just wanted to know if the polls closed already?
<helpy> no the link after that prodigy
<tinin> politicians suck
<prodigy> helpy: that video is a very advanced compiz setup, i never made it that far, but read some forums, and you could make it...:)
<prodigy> helpy: cool, awesome, neet, grat... wow
<MetaMorfoziS> helpy > and don't forget there are #compiz
<MetaMorfoziS> and other rooms, specified for compiz:)
<helpy> oh thanks MetaMorfoziS
<tinin> #compiz-fusion
<helpy> awesome. hail linux
<helpy> :)
<prodigy> compiz-fusion is the coolest thing that came out of linux world.
<prodigy> hail!
<helpy> yea it beats vista by far
<MetaMorfoziS> prodigy > i think linux has a lot of better stuff imho
<tinin> Adobe Flash suck with compiz-fusion enabled :S
<Daisuke_Ido> oh yes, go bloat and cruft
<prodigy> it blasts vista aero to smithereens, vista alredy sucked hard, but hardy made it look lame, too!!!
<MetaMorfoziS> flash sucks everywhere...
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<prodigy> xd
<prodigy> MetaMorfoziS: liek what?
<Daisuke_Ido> compiz is nice for showing off a "hey, look at me, i'm cool!" desktop, but completely and utterly useless when it comes to actually working on a pc
<darrick> is there a way other than wine to run flash (adobe flash to make games)
<MetaMorfoziS> like it's unavailable for 64bit
<prodigy> i like my linux to look kool
<MetaMorfoziS> like ff crashes 99% caused by flash
<Daisuke_Ido> *cool
<prodigy> Daisuke_Ido: i can proove you wrong, mate
<MetaMorfoziS> like it eats up your cpu (at least mine)
<tinin> a nice trick is to zoom in the small flash embeded videos with compiz, instead of using them at fullscreen
<prodigy> MetaMorfoziS: you are r8! flash sux hard:)
<Daisuke_Ido> prodigy: how does compiz improve productivity
<helpy> but you can't watch youtube without it
<prodigy> Daisuke_Ido: i use compiz to ease up my work with viewports.
<MetaMorfoziS> thats true:)
<Daisuke_Ido> viewports
<helpy> Daisuke_Ido: its more navigable
<Daisuke_Ido> you are aware that virtual desktops aren't new, right?
<Odd-rationale> i like compiz tab windows feature... although fluxbox already had that...
<MetaMorfoziS> But adobe stated that they do the development paralell with other versions now
<helpy> just do tilt windows and see whats in back ground
<MetaMorfoziS> so new versions came out at the same time in the future
<Daisuke_Ido> compiz offers nothing every distro doesn't already have
<darrick> can you get virtual desktops free
<MetaMorfoziS> so they become good:)
<darrick> even if its a trial?
<prodigy> Daisuke_Ido: as many viewports as you like, just a keyboard shortcut away., and it looks kool too., plus seeing the content of widow while win+tab or alt+tab...
<Daisuke_Ido> darrick: what?
<MetaMorfoziS> i mean, flash player
<prodigy> etc etc
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> prodigy: "cool" - we try to use big boy language here
<Rioting_pacifist> tinin: the result of that varies, on gutsy with ATI it sucked on hardy still with ATI its good :s
<darrick> im not sure...
<Rioting_pacifist> better than kwin fullscreen
<MetaMorfoziS> Daisuke_Ido > no, i try to use english here... i has some difficulity as you can see:D
<prodigy> Daisuke_Ido: what is wrong in some koolness in your computer using?
<Daisuke_Ido> "cool"
<tinin> Flash 10b, has 3d aceleration, but only if compiz is not running
<prodigy> it looks crispy, and helps me speed up my work. that is why i use it. p.s. i say kool, because i like KDE ;)
<tinin> blame on adobe
<prodigy> and hate gnome
<Daisuke_Ido> so otherwise you would have said "gool"?  you make no sense
<prodigy> no, man, i say kool, konsole, etc. what do you have against me ssaying kool?!
<Qster> how do you use viewports?
<prodigy> Qster: use them for what?
<MetaMorfoziS> http://www.theonion.com/content/video/new_wearable_feedbags_let
<MetaMorfoziS> omg
<Qster> i dunno was just wondering what they are really
<prodigy> Qster: they are a part of compiz, replacing virtual desktops
<Daisuke_Ido> Qster: fancy name for "virtual desktop"
<Daisuke_Ido> compiz has its place, and i won't deny anyone their shiny
<prodigy> Daisuke_Ido: are you a no X user?
<Qster> how do i use it tho?
<Qster> it says its enabled
<prodigy> Daisuke_Ido: i bet you prefer typing a comand rather that clicking on an icon...
<Daisuke_Ido> prodigy: i use X, i just prefer not to use compiz
<minhaaj> compiz is awesome
<darrick> ok why wont some programs open, they just go to loading aplication and then dissapear
<prodigy> Daisuke_Ido: ok.
<Daisuke_Ido> prodigy: and would that be an issue?  if i did prefer to use a command line?
<minhaaj> i have seen windows vista users stop blinking watching what compiz can do
<minhaaj> but true, linux isnt about eye candy
<minhaaj> its more than that ?
<Qster> you cant run gui programs from a command line tho
<prodigy> Daisuke_Ido: not at all, i just know some ppl that hate X and everything about it, compiz too.
<Daisuke_Ido> Qster: BS - open a terminal and type konqueror
<minhaaj> how do i install this theme ?
<minhaaj> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis?content=77150
<prodigy> minhaaj: hard work...
<minhaaj> why ?
<MetaMorfoziS> minhaaj > i think it has a readme
<prodigy> minhaaj: just a second...
<Qster> says unable to access x server
<minhaaj> ok lemme see
<MetaMorfoziS> but that isn't hard
<prodigy> minhaaj: yes, it has a readme, it is pretty too much work to build it, but it looks breathtaking...
<MetaMorfoziS> hmm, it's nice
<MetaMorfoziS> i try to install that
<helpy> i am downloading it
<prodigy> actually, it is a windows blinds theme, ported to  kde.
<helpy> its in .tar.gz
<Daisuke_Ido> Qster: if you're in a pure text environment (say, a TTY) then no, you won't be able to run gui programs, because there's not a gui
<helpy> i just have to unzip it ?
<prodigy> the coolest theme i found so far.
<Daisuke_Ido> but that's not what you said
<MetaMorfoziS> hmm helpy i think you need cp -r .kde .kdeBackup
<MetaMorfoziS> and me too
<helpy> thats a konsole command ?
<MetaMorfoziS> for the case if we mess up :D
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<prodigy> helpy: no. unzip it, install window sdecoration, colours, icons i think etc
<Firefishe> hello hello
<Firefishe> :)
<helpy> not working MetaMorfoziS
<prodigy> you have to install every separatething manually. but it looks so nice...:) ahhh
<prodigy> hello Firefishe
<helpy> how do install window sdecoration ?
<Firefishe> hi prodigy
<prodigy> window decoration.
<helpy> how ?
<prodigy> sorry, a typo
<Qster> well i thought thats what you mean Daisuke_Ido
<prodigy> helpy: you have to build it in konsole.
<helpy> what command ?
<Qster> how do i use the viewport switcher? it says to initiate its button2?
<Qster> im using cube tho is that the same thing?
<prodigy> i think the standard ./configure && make && make install
<helpy> is this the command ?
<slinker> checkinstall might be better easier to uninstall if needed
<prodigy> helpy: azenis theme has a nice readme file that exxplains what you have to do in order to install it.
<Qster> i did have a question about 32bit vs 64bit if you guys knew... i currently have 3gigs of ram would i see any increase in 64bit?
<helpy> ok lets see
<prodigy> i have to restart to update my kernel. see ya in a minute or so...
<th_shdw> linux pwnz
<prodigy> linux l33t hax0rz
<MetaMorfoziS> helpy > there are a HowTo.pdf
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<MetaMorfoziS> can you read in swedish?
<helpy> yea got it
<helpy> lol no but i can figure out
<th_shdw> MetaMorfoziS: how to boot off usb using the alternative?
<MetaMorfoziS> What you don't understand?
<MetaMorfoziS> I said it 3 times to you
<helpy> whats kicker ?
<MetaMorfoziS> just get a kubuntu alternate install. burn it. plug in your pendrive (And maybe plug down your other hdds to prevent problems and grub errors). boot the cd
<MetaMorfoziS> thats all.
<MetaMorfoziS> your bios need to setup correctly to boot from usb
<MetaMorfoziS> i can't help in that
<MetaMorfoziS> helpy > kicker is the panels
<MetaMorfoziS> thats light grey by default
<MetaMorfoziS> with time, systray taskbar...
<helpy> yea got it
<helpy> ok i am lost
<helpy> any ideas ?
<helpy> can't get theme to work
<helpy> :s
<MetaMorfoziS> grrroar
<helpy> ?
<holla> is there a good audio progam on kubuntu-or even ubuntu- where I can loop and audio file?
<MetaMorfoziS> amarok?
<helpy> did you try audacity ?
<MetaMorfoziS> audacity is a sound editor program
<NickPresta> You might try rosegarden
<holla> no, actually.  I tried with what cam in Gutsy.  I will try those and see how they work. Thank you!
<Rioting_pacifist> ive done something horrible to my keyboard settings, how can i restore them to defaults
<NickPresta> Rioting_pacifist, what have you done?
<Rioting_pacifist> not entirely sure i was playing around all day to get acer hotkeys to work, but i got them worknig another way, now my right control doesnt work in X but is shown as being down by the keyboard status applet
<helpy> i dont get it. i can't install this theme
<helpy> :S
<NickPresta> Rioting_pacifist, you can go into System Settings > Keyboard and change it back to US Default or what ever it was before
<Rioting_pacifist> i have, its wierd ctrl + click is picked up but not ctrl + a
<Rioting_pacifist> well my system just got an flgrx update so im going to reboot and hope this stupid keyboard thing automagically goes away :s
<helpy> do i have to restart to get the theme working ?
<Rioting_pacifist> nope, infact ignore my panic alogether it was compiz wierdness, stupid decorations working means i never know if im in compiz lol
<NickPresta> helpy, you have to restart X, I believe. Close any applications, log out, and then select "Restart X" from the login menu. Then log back in.
<ard_> hello, can anybody help me install epsxe?
<ubuntu> Alguien aqui habla español?
<coreymon77> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<th_shdw> deos the usb need to be bootable or something??
<Treefire> Howdy guys. I'm still learning about getting leopard and kubuntu to communicate, and eh, it's not going so well. How do I get both leopard and kubuntu to be able to play music from a music partition?
<Treefire> Leopard keeps wanting to not read it because it isn't a mac filing system, but of course when I reformat it into a mac filing system linux doesn't even know it exists
<NickPresta> Treefire, you can mount the partition and have Amarok play the folder like it would any other folder. I'm not sure about Leopard. I would consult their support options
<Treefire> Ah
<Treefire> Okay
<NickPresta> !mount | Treefire
<ubottu> Treefire: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Treefire> So it's a leopard fault, not an ubuntu fault
<Treefire> That's kinda cool
<NickPresta> What file system is the partition?
<Treefire> Uh... whatever standard mac osx filing system there is... I forget the name of it, kds+ or something
<Treefire> I'm a recent convert to anything unixbased
<Treefire> and i wasn't very technologically literate beforehand for that matter
<NickPresta> apparently, Leopard is using ZFS
<Treefire> No manual entry for mkfs
<Treefire> ...?
<Treefire> Did I break it?
<Treefire> Wait, kubuntu can just plain old mount my music partition?
<Treefire> Rofl, wow
<Treefire> So I have no need to change its filing system
<Treefire> I can just keep it the way it is, so mac osx is happy
<NickPresta> Treefire, if you can view the partition (/dev/sda1 or what ever) then you're good
<Treefire> and still be able to play from it in kubunku
<Treefire> Wow, that's cool guys
<Treefire> Thanks :D
<NickPresta> I do something similar. I have all my music/videos on a 500GB USB hard drive (that is formatted to NTFS)
<Treefire> I was thinking a different format that both OSes could read would work
<Treefire> but the only thing I know anything about is fat16 and 32
<Treefire> and i don't really want to make a fat16 partition on my hd
<Firefishe> Can kubuntu read/write to NTFS yet?
<Odd-rationale> Firefishe: yes it can
<NickPresta> GNU+Linux can read/write to FAT file systems, can read NTFS native and with a bit of help, write to NTFS. Any of those are fine
<NickPresta> !ntfs-3g | Firefishe
<ubottu> Firefishe: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Firefishe> thanks NickPresta
<Treefire> So uh
<Treefire> another thing
<Treefire> What do I need to do to get kubuntu to recognize my wireless card?
<NickPresta> Start at the wireless docs
<NickPresta> !wireless | Treefire
<ubottu> Treefire: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Treefire> ah, thanks. I had browsed the forums and all I found were people who had already done the basic steps that i don't know about, and those steps didn't work
<Treefire> lol
<Firefishe> Treefire: If you have a Broadcom 4306, I may be able to be of service....barely ;) hee
<Treefire> I do :)
<Firefishe> *sigh*
<Firefishe> lol
 * mr--t wonders is that the real bot back
<Firefishe> Treefire..okay if I /query ya?
<Treefire> Uh, sure. I'm not quite sure what that does
<Firefishe> also known as a private message, as in:   /query Firefishe
<Firefishe> ;)
<Firefishe> try it
<Treefire> oh
<Treefire> lol durr
<egosintrick> check
<Treefire> Oh, btw, guys. Any way I can mount my kubuntu home directory in mac osx? Or is that a question better asked of #macosx?
<Pici> Treefire: Probably better for that channel
<NickPresta> Treefire, I'm sure there is some way for OSX to mount an ext3 file system
<NickPresta> You should ask in the respective channel though. Most of us here don't have a Mac
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> i has the same problem as he: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3774748#post3774748
<MetaMorfoziS> is there anybody who has any idea how to solve this?
<th_shdw> the usd booting didn,t work
<th_shdw> MetaMorfoziS: didn't work
<frybye> Hi - with hardy, despite the default browser set as firefox - OpenOffice Impress -links open konquerer  - where/how to change to firefox??
<MetaMorfoziS> the booting works
<th_shdw> MetaMorfoziS: no
<MetaMorfoziS> as you can see here: http://webjegyzet.hu/p/DSC00106.jpg
<MetaMorfoziS> but the encryption drives me mad
<th_shdw> is not doing it here
<MetaMorfoziS> so, anybody has done this problem?:)
<MetaMorfoziS> th_shdw > did you get grub error?
<MetaMorfoziS> if you aren't disconnected your other hdds before the installation
<MetaMorfoziS> then your grub will be broken on the pendrive
<MetaMorfoziS> replace the hd(1,0) or what to hd(0,0) in menu.ls
<MetaMorfoziS> t
<MetaMorfoziS> as described here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/a-much-easier-way-to-install-ubuntu-on-a-usb-device-stick-or-hd.html
<freethinker>  hi!can anybody help me put rosegarden dislpaying sound? i have installed,and also sox,and sndfile
<freethinker> can anybody help me?
<nosrednaekim> fraid not...
<nosrednaekim> ask in #ubuntu-studio
<freethinker> thanks !!
 * mr--t wonders why frybye isn't in off topic
<Firefishe> Treefire?
<BunnyRevolution> with kubuntu, is there a way to do an install with encryption and still preserve some of the drive partitions?
<th_shdw> MetaMorfoziS: that's NOT what I am trying to do. I want to boot the LiveCD off the USB and from the USB install it on the IDE harddrive
<MetaMorfoziS> oooh
<th_shdw> I guess I didn't explain myself very clearly
<MetaMorfoziS> amybe you need: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<nosrednaekim> th_shdw: lookup a tutorial for installing ubuntu on the eeepc
<nosrednaekim> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<th_shdw> thanks
<th_shdw> what's a usb look like for grub?
<nosrednaekim> IDK
<th_shdw> @_@
<freethinker> nobody anwser me on #ubuntustudio
<th_shdw> w00t that mean?
<freethinker> or ##linuxaudio
<nosrednaekim> I don't know
<MetaMorfoziS> If i boot up the livecd, and i upgrade a package
<BunnyRevolution> i have two partitions i want to keep.  i've booted with the kubuntu alternate disk, and would have like to chose encryption for particular partitions, but save others from encryption.  is there a way to do this?
<MetaMorfoziS> then it isntalls that to the hdd?
<MetaMorfoziS> if i click on install?
<MetaMorfoziS> Or it installst still the old version?
<MetaMorfoziS> what does interpid means?
<MetaMorfoziS> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/195464/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195464 in cryptsetup "cryptsetup fails to find encrypted volume on a USB storage device (dup-of: 164044)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 164044 in cryptsetup "Gutsy: cryptsetup fails for encrypted rootfs on slow devices (USB)" [Low,Fix released]
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i get a package from that?
<nosrednaekim> MetaMorfoziS: Intrepid if the next release
<nosrednaekim> *is
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, and how can i get a package from interpid's repo?
<nosrednaekim> and you have to chroot into your install if you are on a liveCD to make any changes to it
<MetaMorfoziS> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/cryptsetup
<MetaMorfoziS> yeah!
<MetaMorfoziS> nosrednaekim > thats just chroot /mnt not?
<MetaMorfoziS> is that enough?
<nosrednaekim> MetaMorfoziS: with a sudo, yes... if your install is mounted ot /mnt
<MetaMorfoziS> I have an installed version of kubuntu on my pendrive
<MetaMorfoziS> cool
 * MetaMorfoziS hopes that a long story gets near it's end:D
<MetaMorfoziS> not a userfriendly thing is the encrypted lvm stuff
<MetaMorfoziS> i think i will write a howto if i get it...
<minhaaj> how do i install widget for time and cpu usage in kubu ?
<freethinker> now something hapenn starnge, here on konversation, an user named Luisa in channel Luisa said to me to go to an site said this :" Hi!  I found best mp3 site! http://muslander.com/?lymahairwlyi"
<nosrednaekim> freethinker: ignore it
<freethinker> ok, thanks !!
<Treefire> Who was that guy I was just talking to?
<nosrednaekim> he's gone apparently
<nosrednaekim> freethinker: there are spammers on here like anywhere else
<MetaMorfoziS> anyone on hardy upgraded to th enew kernel?
<MetaMorfoziS> i have gone my cdrom...
<some_dude> I think I do
<MetaMorfoziS> and? has you cdrom detected?
<some_dude> I don't really know
<MetaMorfoziS> put in a cd
<MetaMorfoziS> or startup k3b
<MetaMorfoziS> that's puts an error in the front of you if not founds any cdrom
<some_dude> it shows both of my cdroms
<MetaMorfoziS> you are on that kernel?
<some_dude> 2.6.24.17
<MetaMorfoziS> then no
<MetaMorfoziS> reboot
<MetaMorfoziS> and check:)
<MetaMorfoziS> 18 is the latest on hardy at me:)
<some_dude> not if my cd roms are going to disapear
<MetaMorfoziS> just try out
<MetaMorfoziS> then go back to 17
<MetaMorfoziS> i do that too
<MetaMorfoziS> just i need to install that again because i removed
<MetaMorfoziS> 24-18
<MetaMorfoziS> 24-18
<some_dude> I cant reboot now, I'm running other xservers against this machine, and if I reboot they all go down
<MetaMorfoziS> ops sry
<MetaMorfoziS> wrong window
<MetaMorfoziS> oks
<some_dude> when everyone logs off I'll reboot
<MetaMorfoziS> i hav eno linux-ubuntu-modules-2.4.24-18
<MetaMorfoziS> canbe that this is the problem
<MetaMorfoziS> it gets a try:)
<some_dude> I would think the ide drivers would be in the kernel
<MetaMorfoziS> at ubuntu... who knows...
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<minhaaj> what do you use for msn MetaMorfoziS?
<MetaMorfoziS> nothing because i hate msn
<MetaMorfoziS> anyways i was used msn
<MetaMorfoziS> * kopete
<MetaMorfoziS> reboot
<MachinTrucChose> Hi. Can someone tell me why adding a new language using the Regional setting' "Install New Language" option installs Thunderbird?
<MachinTrucChose> I don't see how the two are related
<nosrednaekim> odd
<MetaMorfoziS> the problem is pebkac...
<MetaMorfoziS> i messed up something
<MetaMorfoziS> i has no crom at all 17/18 not matters
<minhaaj> MetaMorfoziS: i have lost my taskbar widget. can you help me get it back ?
<minhaaj> i can't see time, battery, wallet and speakers in bottom right
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> rightclick on panel
<MetaMorfoziS> add applets
<MetaMorfoziS> ;)
<minhaaj> oh that was easy
<MetaMorfoziS> ;)
<deitarion> Is libao not working a known issue in Kubuntu Hardy? My brother's ZSNES audio gets silently discarded somewhere between ZSNES and ALSA unless I use the SDL output driver for libao.
<deitarion> My first impulse is to blame it on Ubuntu apparently using PulseAudio and Kubuntu apparently not.
<theFATMAN> ok, my flash just stopped working for some reason, any suggestions?
<robotgeek> theFATMAN: stopped working, as in no video at all?
<theFATMAN> robotgeek: not even flash ads
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i undo in nano?
<theFATMAN> everything else on my system is tops
<robotgeek> theFATMAN: normally, that would be a good thing :)
<robotgeek> theFATMAN: which flash were you using. adobe/gnash?
<theFATMAN> robotgeek, yeah no kidding! but when you're on youtube it's a bitch
<theFATMAN> robotgeek, you know, I think both are installed to be honest
<theFATMAN> lol
<robotgeek> theFATMAN: how about removing one?
<theFATMAN> hmmm...is there a way to update flash itself?
<theFATMAN> in cli
<robotgeek> theFATMAN: what do you mean, update? dont you have the latest version already?
<theFATMAN> robotgeek, yeah, but i thought maybe it would work the kink out
<sakui> hi hi ^^
<tinin>  I found this to translate krecipes http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/trunk-kde4/po/krecipes.po/
<tinin> what I'm supssed to do?
<tinin>  Is there a web interface to translate there?
<tinin> I'd like to translate it into spanish, what could I do?
<Sakui> hey wthf
<andyho623> hello all! can someone try and help me fix my broke ass system? LOL! I upgraded to Hardy and keep getting a seg fault
<andyho623> I already tried fsck as someone suggested on the forums and it shows as clean
<andyho623> trying rescue with the disc now.. fingers crossed...
<andyho623> uuuggghhh this is so flippin retarded
<Sakui> in kubuntu: how do I remove all packages except the packages when I first installed it?
<andyho623> sakui: you mean just getting back to the default settings?
<Sakui> yes and the packages.
<andyho623> Sakui: I don't know the command off the top of my head, but I know it's possible since I had to do it before.. sorry right now I'm trying to rescue my system before I kick it across the room or I'd look real quick!
<Sakui> haha
<Sakui> what's your issue?
<andyho623> I upgraded to Hardy and now I got segmentation fault issues.. tried fsck and it comes back clean.. checked my hard drive, no errors.. I know its something retarded, I just cant figure it out!
<andyho623> I've tried rescue with the live cd and alt cd and no such luck :(
<|Toad> i need some quick help in VLC.  i go to the transcode wizard and i want to cut a few seconds out of a wav file, so i tell it to transcode, and partial extract from 0:03:59 to 0:04:05, but it still does the whole file.  can anyone help me?
<idef> is there anyway to just hide the mouse pointer, I want to use it as a display machine, and not have the mouse pointer show up, as there are no input devices for my machine
<Sakui> buggy hardware or bad device drivers?
<andyho623> If I had to guess it's my stupid nvidia card again, it's been a pain since I started using Ubuntu with edgy.. but usually I just change out the drivers and all is good.. I was just dumb and did the upgrade through synaptic rather than cd... duh....
<andyho623> right now I get... cd:33: can't cd to /var/cache/pppconfig
<andyho623> segmentation fault
<andyho623> init: rc2 main process (5097) killed by segv signal
<andyho623> I can kill x and login to a terminal though
<andyho623> though it does give me -bash: /dev/null: permission denied
<Sakui> if you kill X, it will respawn itself.
<andyho623> sometimes.. LOL! depends on which kernel I boot into
<nikke> Hey when i start kde it "hangs" can't open any programs, it opens but nothing happens..
<nikke> i got an crashreport before i restarted x it was the panel
<nikke> so now im in a terminal
<nikke> :(
<andyho623> YEEEEEAAAAAA!!!!!! well at least everything is still showing in my home folder!!!
<nikke> where can i found kde errorlogs?
<cylux> Does kubuntu use kdm by default?
<haryono> i still cant run my webcam
<haryono> any one can fix it?
<flaccid> !webcam | haryono
<ubottu> haryono: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<flaccid> haryono: did you check support above and in google?
<nikke> hey i think my x is the problem?
<nikke> xfce doesnt work either...
<nikke> where can i see x log?
<Remo-Con> if you don't want noobs
<flaccid> nikke: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jd_> can anyone here help with a problem i have with grub or tell me somewhere where i can get help
<flaccid> !grub | jd_
<Remo-Con> it's there..
<ubottu> jd_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<deamon3> Recomendations --------------Freebsd or opensolaris ?¿
<Remo-Con> being british and all >_>
<flaccid> deamon3: freebsd unless you have solaris/sparc hardware
<deamon3> BSD entonces
<rabiddachshund> I'm trying to enable dual monitors but kcontrol keeps crashing
<sakui> how do I manually change the resolution?
<Remo-Con> bring3: sudo: gparted: command not found
<flaccid> sakui: /etc/X11/xorg.conf or dynamically with xrandr
<sakui> flaccid: can I change it in text mode?
<flaccid> what is text mode?
<sakui> the command line
<flaccid> yep
<haryono> any one use kubuntu here?
<haryono> yes i need some help
<sakui> don't we all
<djdarkman> hey whats up with the strange kernel update?
<Remo-Con> typo
<djdarkman> you mean this kernel is a mistake?
<djdarkman> os all of this update?
<Shiver23> i need a new IM client.. Konversation SUCKS!  any sugestions??
<Shiver23> i liked the one that came with ubuntu 8
<ubunturos> Shiver23: Konversation is not a IM client. It is an IRC client
<Remo-Con> im talking about harry potter
<ubunturos> Shiver23: Kopete and GAIM are good ones, Shiver23
 * flaccid is back from crash
<Shiver23> yeah... ok thanks
<Shiver23> bye bye
<djdarkman> Shi
<djdarkman> Shiver23: don`t flame an irc client because you don`t like it, write a better one, or take the source and fork it
<flaccid> i'll bbs/
<djdarkman> what`s with this update?
<clayton> How do I have gtk match qt in KDE4?
<Remo-Con> kimba's!!!
<yacc> Any idea what package contains the DOM tree viewer plugin?
<flaccid> plugin for?
<yacc> konqueror?
<yacc> googling around for it, it seems to have been part of kdeaddons 3.5.2 ;(
<flaccid> !info kdeaddons | yacc
<ubottu> yacc: kdeaddons (source: kdeaddons): add-on plugins and applets provided with KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 20 kB, installed size 72 kB
<yacc> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/k/kdeaddons/kdeaddons_3.5.2-0ubuntu4/knewsticker-scripts.copyright
<yacc> flaccid, yeah, but it's not there in kdeaddons/konq-plugins nowadays it seems.
<flaccid> i will have a look
<yacc> thx
<flaccid> doesn't look like its in any of these: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=konq+plugin
<yacc> flaccid :(
<yacc> flaccid, it seemed like the best shot at extracting the URL of embbeded objects in konq (adblocking).
<flaccid> !privoxy | yacc
<ubottu> Factoid privoxy not found
<flaccid> !info privoxy
<ubottu> privoxy (source: privoxy): Privacy enhancing HTTP Proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.8-1 (hardy), package size 1304 kB, installed size 2912 kB
<yacc> Ok, it's there in konq-plugins alright, now I wonder how to use it.
<yacc> flaccid, I know about privoxy. Still nothing like the user friendlyness of Adblock+
<flaccid> install it i gues it should come up in menu
<yacc> flaccid, found it, you need to enable it explicitly in Extensions ;)
<flaccid> ah rightio coolio
<vlt> Hello. How can I tell kdm to use only as much pixels as X is currently displaying? When I the mouse pointer now reaches the edge of the visible 1280x1024 area the content "scrolls", it seems to be at least 1600x1***. Any idea?
<moj0rising> hi, there.
<alexandre> hi room
<alexandre> bonjour
<alexandre> salam alikoum
<alexandre> shalom
<sterna> huomenta.
<xperience> mm
<lat> Can ubuntu packages not be used with Kubuntu? I'm having problems with the Synaptic Package Manager  locking up when trying to install what turns out to be a package with the Gnome front end.
<theFATMAN> what is the easiest way to delete a file in cli?
<clayton> All my sound works fine, except for in amarok. It's randomly putting all output through my second soundcard, even though my default is the first soundcard. how can i fix this?
<clayton> theFATMAN: rm <file>
<theFATMAN> clayton, thought so
<theFATMAN> man, i love the cli
<theFATMAN> 8)
<clayton> All my sound works fine, except for in amarok. It's randomly putting all output through my second soundcard, even though my default is the first soundcard. how can i fix this?
<flaccid> clayton: might be able to config it in amarok config | engines and use alsa
<clayton> flaccid: Ah ok.
<ct529> I am looking for rugged palmtops. Any clue?
<minhaaj> my kubuntu keeps getting stuck
<minhaaj> any idea ?
<sakura> how do I enable nvidia drivers?
<flaccid> !nvidia | sakura
<ubottu> sakura: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Remo-Con> bored
<flaccid> ubottu: restricted/hardware drivers
<ubottu> flaccid: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flaccid> oops
<flaccid> that was sakura
<minhaaj> lol
<eritrea_> my kubuntu freezes when i have compiz fusion enabled
<helpy> dont play too many effects eritera
<flaccid> eritrea_: kubuntu version, kde version please
<eritrea_> 8.04 kde 3
<eritrea_> i have  a pentuim 4 prossisor
<rrichie> hi all
<rrichie> no release date for kubuntu kde4.1 beta 1 packages ?
<emmanuep> salut a tous
<emmanuep> J'ais un problème de boot sur ecran noir
<emmanuep> sur un DELL XPS 1730 sous kubuntu hardy
<emmanuep> équipé d'une nvidia GeForce M 8700
<Daisuke_Ido> !fr | emmanuep
<ubottu> emmanuep: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<emmanuep> ok
<FSHero> HI... could anyone tell me which nvidia-glx package I should use for a Geforce 6700?
<Daisuke_Ido> nvidia-glx-new
<FSHero> Daisuke_Ido: Thanks!
<level1> hi, I have the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website and somehow I managed to install nvidia-glx... now apt is complaining about conflicts and refuses to do anything.  Is there a way to have apt pretend that the driver is not installed without it having to change anything on disk?
<Daisuke_Ido> level1: no
<flaccid> fix it up properly
<FSHero> By the way, isn't it a bad idea for the package maintainers to call it nvidia-glx-new? because what about when NVIDIA releases the next set of drivers? They should have numbered it.
<helpy> i can't see toolbar on my browser and other apps
<helpy> i have done somethng with appearance
<helpy> it won't show toolbar
<helpy> :s
<flaccid> FSHero: that wont give it contextual difference
<level1> flaccid: fixing it properly means not fixing what aint broke!
<flaccid> level1: that doesn't make sense
<Daisuke_Ido> level1: if it's not working, it's broke, that's what broke means
<level1> flaccid: the only thing that doesn't work on my system is apt... I don't see why I have to fsck up my driver set up to get apt working when its just apt being obstinate
<FSHero> flaccid: What do you mean?
<flaccid> level1: i don't know what that has to do with it. there is file conflicts here. pretty basic. its either manual or from package, not a combination
<flaccid> !doesntwork | level1
<ubottu> level1: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<flaccid> we can't help if you are vague
<helpy> how do i get my appearnce back ???
<level1> flaccid: there are no file conflicts.  Its just apt won't do anything because it thinks there are problems, but there is none
<Daisuke_Ido> level1: it's you not doing it right - if you had installed through apt in the first place, this wouldn't be happening.
<flaccid> level1: don't see how you can conclude that. all this talk and you can't show us the apt error. what did you expect?
<flaccid> last time i saw apt lie was um.. never
<level1> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so' with \   different file `/usr/lib/nvidia/libwfb.so.xserver-xorg-core', not allowed
<helpy> is my question to hard to answer ?
<Daisuke_Ido> level1: try this: sudo dpkg -r nvidia-glx
<Daisuke_Ido> helpy: if you were making any sense, it would be easier to help you
<flaccid> level1: can you pastebin the whole thing including the command you did
<helpy> whats so hard Daisuke_?
<helpy> i can't see toolbar on top of my windows
<helpy> its just gone
<helpy> i can't close any window through top toolbar
<Daisuke_Ido> helpy: are you using compiz?
<maggo> helpy: did you activate "osx like toolbar"?
<flaccid> !enter | helpy
<ubottu> helpy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<helpy> hah ?
<Daisuke_Ido> helpy: for having a nick like that, you're not helping us to help you.
<helpy> i did something with appearance maggo
<Daisuke_Ido> you did "something"
<helpy> Daisuke_Ido: if you could focus on question than sarcasm that'd be great help
<helpy> yep i did Daisuke_Ido. just wanna undo
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry, i can't help you until you can be a little more specific
<helpy> in system settings > appearance
<Daisuke_Ido> so go to system settings > appearance
<helpy> what do you need Daisuke_Ido?
<Daisuke_Ido> and change it back
<helpy> i have. it doesnt work
 * Daisuke_Ido facepalms
<Jucato> helpy: what toolbar is missing?
 * Jucato is guessing it's not a toolbar at all
<maggo> did you press "Strg+M"?
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: his titlebars are missing.  he changed "something" and isn't disclosing what that something is
<helpy> the top toolbar
<helpy> well dont you see on top right a x sign to close the window ?
<helpy> and to maximize it or minimize it ?
<Jucato> if it's the one with the window title and minimize, maximize, close buttons
<Jucato> that's not a toolbar
<helpy> i am not having those signs
<helpy> yep that Jucato
<Jucato> that's your window border.
<helpy> oh ok sorry :(
<Jucato> chances are you can't move windows either
<helpy> yep i cant
<Jucato> are you using compiz-fusion (desktop effects)?
<helpy> yep, and it doesnt have anything to do with it
<Jucato> of course it does
<helpy> it was working fine with it before i tampered with appearance
<HollowPoint> lmfao
<Jucato> why do you think it wouldn't?
<helpy> but it doesnt!
<Jucato> Compiz fusion is a window manager, it's the one responsible for drawing those window borders
<maggo> helpy: your window manager crashed!
<Jucato> if window borders are gone, then there's something wrong with the window manager
<Jucato> so it does have something to do with compiz
<helpy> yea and it was working before i changed settings in appearance
<helpy> ok lets see
<Jucato> yea but it's still compiz that is not working.
<helpy> compiz is working
<Jucato> try asking in #compiz-fusion what to do
<Remo-Con> and votes should be weighted according to test scores
<Jucato> I'm guessing, as maggo said, compiz crashed
<flaccid> helpy: so this only occurs with compiz on?
<maggo> helpy: that happens sometimes when changing the window dekoration
<helpy> it has NOTHING to do with compiz
<HollowPoint> helpy open a console and type emerald --replace &
<flaccid> helpy: how would you know?
<helpy> because compiz was working fine with borders before i screwed up with apearance in system settings
<Jucato> helpy: how are you sure compiz is working *right now*!?"!?
<flaccid> helpy: that doesn't conclude anything at all. that is merely an assumption. so what you can do is do this kwin --replace and see if you get them back.
<maggo> do you use kwin or ermerald as window-dekorator?
<flaccid> helpy: you might also want to see the wiki on compiz fusion which details loss of window decs
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion | helpy
<ubottu> helpy: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
 * Jucato sighs...
<Jucato> you guys can have this
<flaccid> np
<helpy> ok you guys dont understand
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: if you hadn't noticed, i gave up already
<Daisuke_Ido> helpy: pay attention - he knows more about this than you do
<flaccid> helpy: we do.
<flaccid> helpy: pastebin ps aux | grep kwin; ps aux | grep compiz please
<Daisuke_Ido> you're the kind of person that p***es off tech support.  there are steps that need to be gone through to determine the problem - 99% of the time, the user is WRONG
<Jucato> helpy: no. *you* don't understand. *It has something to do with compiz*!! whether you changed something in system settings that caused it not to work properly is irrelevant. it is compiz that isn't working properly.
<helpy> Daisuke_Ido:  yea but thats not good enough.
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not good enough?
<helpy> compiz is still good.
<helpy> i can use effects
<Daisuke_Ido> fine, figure it out yourself.  don't come here for help and then whine when you get it
<helpy> and short keyes
<Jucato> sure. but where are your borders?
<helpy> that was nice Daisuke_Ido
<maggo> helpy: changing the window-dekoration may result in a crash of emerald/kde-window-dekorator
<Jucato> that's part of copmiz too
<helpy> thats something i need to figure out Jucato
<flaccid> this is all free and its not good enough :)
<helpy> how to undo it maggo ?
<helpy> hehe yea flaccid and theres nothing wrong with that.
 * Jucato has pointed to #compiz-fusion
<helpy> ppl like Daisuke_Ido so to miss the humor
<flaccid> yes there is.
<Daisuke_Ido> what humour?
<maggo> helper: restart the window-dekorator
<flaccid> and helpy im still waiting for your co-operation to help you ie. pastebin request
<helpy> how maggo?
<Daisuke_Ido> you're making my iq drop every second
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't find that humorous
<helpy> flaccid: i told you what i could
 * Daisuke_Ido needs sleep
<HollowPoint> making your iq drop?
<HollowPoint> now thats one SERIOUSLY bad user
<flaccid> helpy: we can't help you if you don't diagnose with us.
<Daisuke_Ido> HollowPoint: haven't been following, have you?
<flaccid> helpy: [18:20] <flaccid> helpy: pastebin ps aux | grep kwin; ps aux | grep compiz please
<helpy> what do i have to do flaccid ? you keep poiintng me to compiz
<flaccid> helpy: no i don't. please read above.
<helpy> pastebin aux ? i dont get it
<yinung_> jesus or i should say buddha ...
<HollowPoint> I had someone tell me today that her new laptop was broken because the only resolution that looked sharp was the highest but with that resolution the fonts were too small, she insisted she deserved a refund, and this is a corporate client, not retail lol
<flaccid> !pastebin | helpy
<ubottu> helpy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<helpy> why are you telling me that ?
<HollowPoint> and yeah I've been following Daisuke_Ido
<helpy> i know pastebin
<Daisuke_Ido> helpy: then do what he's asking
<flaccid> helpy: run the command in konsole and pastebin it
<maggo> helpy : execute "emerald --replace &" or "kde-window-decorator --replace"
<HollowPoint> helpy did you type emerald --replace & into a konsole window?
<flaccid> helpy: if you know it then do it.
<helpy> oh ok
<helpy> hang on
<HollowPoint> counts
<HollowPoint> 5
<HollowPoint> 4
<HollowPoint> 3
<HollowPoint> 2
<HollowPoint> 1
<HollowPoint> it's back!
<flaccid> !enter | HollowPoint
<ubottu> HollowPoint: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jucato> um HollowPoint please don't do that again
<flaccid> thats bloody annoying
<HollowPoint> why do you guys end up finding that annoying? Do you have really loud sound on or something? it's a couple of lines from the same person. They won't jump out and kill you ya know.
<yinung_> i am so helples please help me
<helpy> oh thanks
<nainef> hey guys... where does one find info on 2.6.24-18-generic
<helpy> its back :)
<Daisuke_Ido> -_-
<helpy> great work maggo
<Daisuke_Ido> it was a compiz issue
<Daisuke_Ido> as you were told about a dozen times
<helpy> but not created through compiz
<Daisuke_Ido> next time, help us help you
<Daisuke_Ido> yes created through compiz
<helpy> Daisuke_Ido:  work on your attitude or learn from flaccid and maggo
<flaccid> its back, for now.
<flaccid> helpy: stfu and show respect.
<maggo> helpy: try using fusion-icon
<Jucato> ...
<helpy> how do i do that maggo ?
<HollowPoint> sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<Jucato> HollowPoint: it's annoying to be reading something only to see it go up numerous times because of senseless flooding
<yinung_> i can't google please help
<helpy> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<helpy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<flaccid> !adeptfix | helpy
<ubottu> helpy: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<helpy> and btw its gone again
<helpy> :s
<maggo> helpy: close adept if it's open
<HollowPoint> lol you're obviously easily annoyed, if it was 10 lines or so yeah, and yeah yeah I know more than 3 lines should be in pastebin yada yada yada but it was a joke and you got annoyed because I used more than one line. Doesn't that seem the slightest bit petty to you? lol
<Jucato> helpy: if you have Adept Manager or Add/Remove Programs running, close it
<flaccid> helpy: i expected that.
<helpy> ok done flaccid
<Jucato> HollowPoint: no
<lgucomtech> i can't update using sudo apt-get update, i think there's a problem on my proxy settings..
<flaccid> helpy: which is why i didn't suggest just replaceing the window decs
<helpy> still no windows borders
<helpy> :s
<HollowPoint> lol do my job for a day and you'll have a little more patience and not be quite so easily annoyed, if I let something that small anger me every day I'd be dead from a heart attack by now
<HollowPoint> anyway must stop the idle chat, it's a support room after all
<yinung_> i can't help i cant read
<flaccid> helpy: there won't be any until you listen to us :)
<helpy> ok now what flaccid ?
<maggo> helpy: with fusion-icon you can restart compiz, change window-dekorator and so on with a right click on the symbol in the systray
<flaccid> helpy: i'm still waiting for my first request from you
<Jucato> HollowPoint: this *is* my job (not that I get paid) and there are channel rules which say "don't flood". and yes it is idle chat
<maggo> helpy: before you have to start fusion-icon :-)
<helpy> and thats is flaccid ?
<flaccid> helpy: i've repeated it at least 2 times already
 * Daisuke_Ido weeps
<flaccid> you might want to scroll back
<helpy> :s ok
<lgucomtech> it wont works, update failed
<lgucomtech> cant update using sudo apt-get
<flaccid> !doesntwork | lgucomtech
<ubottu> lgucomtech: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<flaccid> errors are required to know what the um error is
<helpy> done
<helpy> fusion icon installed
<yinung_> the one who can read is lucky and gets fast helpy
<flaccid> helpy: that wasn't my request :)
<helpy> who said that ?
<flaccid> yeah reading, listening and co-operation usually is required to fix your problem :)
<helpy> you all are flooding the channel
<helpy> i can't concentrate :(
<flaccid> lol
<helpy> i have closed adpet manager
<helpy> if that was your request
<flaccid> helpy: konversation has a scroll so you can scroll back
 * helpy scroll backs and tries to read from the deluge
<flaccid> helpy: here is the request for the 3rd and last time: [18:20] <flaccid> helpy: pastebin ps aux | grep kwin; ps aux | grep compiz please
<lgucomtech> thanks dude..
<lgucomtech> everythings fine..
<helpy> i have to write it in console ?
<flaccid> if you can't do it then what you are expecting is magic to fix your problem, which doesn't actually exist :)
<helpy> with please in the end ?
<flaccid> helpy: command is this: ps aux | grep kwin; ps aux | grep compiz
<helpy> ok
<helpy> done
<flaccid> now you paste the link to the pastebin here so we can check it out
<helpy> done
<lgucomtech> one more questions.. can i installed my Starcraft Brood War on Ubuntu/Kubuntu? any plugins?
<flaccid> i don't see a link helpy
<helpy> ahhh
<helpy> how do i get that ?
<flaccid> you copy it from your browser window and paste it here.  however you did say [18:23] <helpy> i know pastebin
<HollowPoint> you in Aus flaccid?
<helpy> bash: pastebin: command not found
<helpy> minhaaj   5942  0.0  0.0   1696   368 ?        S    12:27   0:00 kwrapper ksmserver --windowmanager /usr/bin/compiz
<helpy> minhaaj   5944  0.0  0.8  27276  8444 ?        S    12:27   0:00 ksmserver [kdeinit] --windowmanager /usr/bin/compiz
<helpy> minhaaj   6071  0.0  0.0   1772   536 ?        S    12:27   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/compiz --sm-client-id 10e9d7756e000121253545500000060100000
<helpy> minhaaj   6131  1.5  2.5  41092 26644 ?        S    12:27   1:02 /usr/bin/compiz.real --ignore-desktop-hints --replace --indirect-rendering --sm-client-id 10e9d7756e000121253545500000060100000 core ccp
<helpy> minhaaj  11138  0.0  0.0   3008   772 pts/1    S+   13:36   0:00 grep compiz
<flaccid> hehe. we were right from the start 1) you are a troller 2) you are ignorant and 3) the problem is compiz as its running atm!
<helpy> you want me to shut down compiz at all ?
<flaccid> users who come for help then claim they know what the problem is and isn't always amuses me :)
<helpy> :(
<flaccid> helpy: yes that was the second thing i asked you to do lol
<nainef> is there a way to check for package updates from the command line?
<helpy> ok how do i undo that ?
<HollowPoint> nainef sudo apt-get update
<maggo> <- spinning around on his chair :-)
<helpy> how do i shut down compiz ?
<nainef> ok thank you
<flaccid> helpy: [18:18] <flaccid> helpy: that doesn't conclude anything at all. that is merely an assumption. so what you can do is do this kwin --replace and see if you get them back.
<flaccid> helpy: also don't repeat.
<helpy> yea got em all
<helpy> :)
 * helpy hugglifies flaccid
<flaccid> right so now helpy have you learnt any lessons today?
<helpy> yep, but trust me i was also flooded with all of you
<helpy> i kinda flipped out
<helpy> :(
<flaccid> there is always the scroll and logs
<HollowPoint> you were flooded with 4 people telling you to do the same thing at one point and you refused so I see flaccids point\
<flaccid> so no need to worry, just take your time reading people's messages. like i just demonstrated if you had of done that with the first 2 things i asked, you would not of gone through any of that..
<flaccid> helpy: now if you decide to run compiz again. keep in mind the problem is with that if it doesn't give you window decorations. also if you read the wiki link which i also showed you earlier it will tell you how to make sure you get window decorations in compiz-fusion on kde..
<HollowPoint> flaccid he's gone mate
<flaccid> yeah, i did it for logging purposes
<HollowPoint> lol ok
<flaccid> and anyone else interested in reading my vent
<HollowPoint> are you in Aussie flaccid?
<flaccid> yep in sydney mate
<HollowPoint> ah right
<HollowPoint> noticed earlier when you pasted something your time stamp was exactly 2 hours behind mine
<minhaaj> sorry had to reboot
<minhaaj> got your point flaccid thanks :)
<flaccid> no worries helpy
<flaccid> i'll just pm you my last response as it tells you why it occured in the first place etc.
<helpy> i have just switched from windows
<helpy> 2 days ago
<helpy> and i have fallen in love with kubuntu
<flaccid> excellent
<HollowPoint> we all do eventually :D
<yinung_> someone know how to open .esp vector graphic files ... inkscape doesn't
<helpy> yea its ages ahead of vista
<helpy> my last OS that i have come to hate more than anything
<kuil> hi all.. any java users/developers here using (k)ubuntu hardy?.. I seem to have a lot of crashes while running java programs.. (netbeans, maven compilation, etc)....
<nainef> isn't openjdk still a  werk in progress?
<kuil> nainef: I think it is yes...
<kuil> some parts are still not finished
<nainef> is the normal jdk from sun still an option?
<Pennycook> Yes it is.  I found OpenJDK to be rubbish, threw compilation errors for perfectly valid Java.
<kuil> nainef: why would'nt it be? I have installed jdk6.0 here... (by hand though)
<Pennycook> kuil: I've been having problems with NetBeans and menubars, but everything else seems to be fine.
<kuil> hmm.. .. netbeans just 'dissapears' on me
<Pennycook> Did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<kuil> Pennycook: yes
<nainef> that package is always the first one I install
<Pennycook> kuil: OpenJDK is installed as a part of kubuntu-restricted-extras; even though you've got JDK6 installed there might be a few problems with conflicting jdk's and whatnot.
<kuil> ah..
 * nainef smacks head......
<nainef> The idea behind openjdk is a great one but it still needs a lot of work
<kuil> hopefully that's the problem...
<Pennycook> kuil: Run java -version.
<kuil> nainef: I agree
<kuil> Pennycook: that returned my 'manually' installed jdk version
<kuil> java version "1.6.0_0
<kuil> 6
<kuil> but openjdk is far from perfect as I understood :(
<kuil> hopefully this will work.. wait and see .. thx!
<Pennycook> Yeah, I can only recommend getting rid of OpenJDK
<flaccid> sun java is the only 1 i end up trusting and even then i get the odd exception on stable apps which is very annoying (v6)
<minhaaj> is there a way to get google toolbar working with firefox in kubuntu ?
<kuil> flaccid: 'the odd exception' ?
<flaccid> yeah java exception
<kuil> flaccid: where java just crashes?
<flaccid> no um i guess you don't know what an exception is in computing
<flaccid> kuil: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exception_handling
<kuil> flaccid: I do know java (and exception handling).. just don't understand your problem with jdk6 (in coparison with jdk 5?)
<HollowPoint> minhaaj what do you want the toolbar for exactly?
<HollowPoint> there is a search bar in the top right of firefox in Kubuntu and it searches google directly
<flaccid> kuil: it was throwing exceptions  on some routines that it shouldn't. i compared it to java5 and other platforms.
<flaccid> java5 and other platforms did the same .java fine
<kuil> flaccid: ah..
<kuil> we have skipped java5 here.. moved from 1.4 to 6
<flaccid> which makes you throw something out the window or at least want to
<kuil> I understand
<flaccid> well on the desktop im thinking stuff java now and simply build for different archs/platforms. days are different now
<kuil> flaccid: it's hard to move an existing application to a different platform though
<flaccid> yep. i wonder if someone has thought about making some sort of java to c++ interpreter/wrapper
<ocs> Hi. there's something wich conflicts with the serial port. In fact, when i ifdown eth0, the serial port goes sensibly faster.. but NOT as faster as i expect. so, the serial port conflicts with something else... how can i check that ? thnk
<JackWinter> i just set up a virtual desktop with webcams of places around the world which i love.  at the moment i have them in several konqueror windows, but was wondering if there was a better application for the purpose, especially one where i could set the update frequence, since many cams stop streaming the jpeg after a while
<ircleuser> hi
<ircleuser> anyone know if ftp can upload a file in the background?
<ircleuser> hi
<mooper> why is the copy and paste so utterly usless on kubuntu
<mooper> ??
<JackWinter> mooper: what's useless about it ?
<mooper> Actually I fixed it. I was trying to copy something from Adobe reader to an email in thunderbird and it wouldnt go into clipper. I  cleared the clipbead history and it worked
<mooper> JackWinter, so its not that usless, merely annoying
<JackWinter> mooper: ok, my self i didn't really have any probs with it sofar ;)
<Haza1> Morning folks!
<steve555> Morining Hazal
<Haza1> I gotta say... im LOVING kubuntu! :D
<steve555> did you manage to get compiz to work?
<Haza1> steve555: Me?
<steve555> Yeah
<Haza1> steve555: Heheh, i din't realise i way trying. I think you may have me mixed up :)
<HollowPoint> tis evening for me
<HollowPoint> but morning
<steve555> Yeah I think I have,I'm sorry
<Haza1> steve555: No problems mate!
<steve555> I'm glad you like kubuntu anyway.
<HollowPoint> just switched from Windows?
<needhelp> hi, is there a command line to ftp upload a file over? just like rsync file server://location/ -avP ?
<steve555> I haven't personally,I'm still dual-booting with Windows XP Professional.
<HollowPoint> ah right
<Haza1> I have just switched from windows on my laptop
<Haza1> the machine i use on a daily basis
<HollowPoint> needhelp are you trying to ftp a file to an ftp server you have a username and password for?
<Haza1> my server is Ubuntu
<Haza1> but i can avoid doing much on the server so i didn't really learn much
<Haza1> Now that i have no choice but to use *nix im finding it really really good
<needhelp> HollowPoint: yes
<HollowPoint> my home machine is Kubuntu, my work laptop was Kubuntu until my boss made me put Windows back on because he doesn't understand Linux and I have several servers on this home machine in the form of VMs
<HollowPoint> needhelp have you tried download filezilla from the repos?
<Haza1> HollowPoint: There is not much turning back here. I removed my "factory reset" windows partition :D
<HollowPoint> lol so did I on my Work Laptop, just re-installed Windows from scratch when I needed to, factory reset partitions are usually crap anyway, HP by any chance?
<needhelp> HollowPoint: I have filezilla..but is there a command line which do the job?
<blivori> How do I autologin an account
<Haza1> HollowPoint: IBM. and i have to say... the factory reset on this lappy was REALLY good too
<HollowPoint> lol
<Haza1> press a button wait a while, windows is back with all drivers ect working
<Haza1> although this lappy cost me £2500 about 2 years ago
<HollowPoint> needhelp it should just be ftp /path/to/file ser.ver.add.ress username password
<HollowPoint> if you need more pointers just type man ftp in the command line, that will give you the manual page
<steve555> is it an anonymous login?
<HollowPoint> steve555 no he has a username and password for it
<HollowPoint> Haza1 sounds like a nice laptop mate
<Haza1> Its still running pretty well. I think the resolution had something to do with the price
<HollowPoint> needhelp type ftp ser.ver.add.ress and press enter in console, it should give you a username prompt
<HollowPoint> from there is relatively easy if it's a linux box that the ftp server is running on
<HollowPoint> needhelp did it work?
<steve555> I think you might need samba as a "go-between" between linux and windows.I'm pretty sure you need something that will bridge between the two different platforms.That is my guess anyway.
<HollowPoint> huh?
<Haza1> This might be a silly question. but is there an easy way to define ODBC conncetions to MS ACCESS .mdb files in Kubuntu?
<HollowPoint> define ODBC connections for what reason? From what program?
<Haza1> I need to define a ODBC connection to use with my ETL tool
<flaccid> !odbc | Haza1
<ubottu> Factoid odbc not found
<flaccid> Haza1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ODBC
<flaccid> google is handy :)
<Haza1> heheh, Cheers!
<Haza1> Back soon
<_Angelus_> E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<_Angelus_> how can i fix this?
<flaccid> !info mdbtools
<ubottu> mdbtools (source: mdbtools): JET / MS Access database (MDB) tools. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.99.0.6pre1.0.20051109-4 (hardy), package size 52 kB, installed size 184 kB
<yinung_> sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/ _Angelus_
<_Angelus_> thanks bro
<frybye> hi all - lag??
<ubunturos> !hi |  frybye, ;)
<ubottu> frybye, ;): Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<frybye> quiet!
<frybye> nothing much happening or lag?
<FSHero> hi
<FSHero> I have a question, if you are willing to answer! :)
<ubunturos> !who | FSHero
<ubottu> FSHero: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<FSHero> Right sorry! I want to move my kubuntu installation to another partition. (I didn't plan my installation as well as I should have...)
<FSHero> I was reading: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=354095
<FSHero> Could I just confirm: should I run kdesudo konqueror and then literally _copy_ the contents of / to the partition I want the Kubuntu to be on?
<flaccid> FSHero: yeah if its not in use ie. use livecd. you also have to make sure you copy all the files (hidden files included)
<flaccid> actually i can't be 100% sure but
<FSHero> flaccid: can I use Knoppix 5.3.?
<FSHero> flaccid: * Knoppix 5.3.1
<flaccid> not sure if that will retain unix perm ids correctly but i guess it should. i would usually tar
<flaccid> FSHero: yeah
<flaccid> id probaby google a bit more and ask in #ubuntu and #linux . could be something im missing
<FSHero> flaccid: ok thx
<FSHero> flaccid: I shall do so later
<vlt> Hello. How can I set the umask kmail uses when saving attachments to the file system?
<cryingtux> hello
<cryingtux> i have installed kubuntu now, should i add the multimedia repos now or do i need to get all the upgrades first?
<ActionParsnip> cryingtux: either way is fine, I always update and upgrade new installs
<bazhang> cryingtux, your choice; kubuntu-restricted-extras is what you want though
<ActionParsnip> but thats personal preference
<cryingtux> yes and somebody gave me a link for adding win32 codecs
<ActionParsnip> !win32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<cryingtux> bazhang: once i have set my system, can i make a custom remaste of it??
<bazhang> !uck | cryingtux
<ubottu> cryingtux: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<cryingtux> *remaster
<cryingtux> bazhang: is uck there in repo? or do i have to manually install it?
<bazhang> apt-cache search uck cryingtux
<cryingtux> thanks
<True> hi guys
<True> i ve got a question
<True> any native speaker from North America ?
<True> what does "Wortsel Grinder Mark 4" mean ?
<True> i cant even find it in google
<chalcedony> True: sounds like a brand name
<chalcedony> i read and understand English .. was born here
<True> Only the other day, for example, I ran into an old Wortsel Grinder Mark 4
<True> (with the filigreed flanges and reverberating notchet tattles). I didn’t have
<True> a clue what to do with it, so you can only imagine how foolish I felt.
<True> this is the context
<bazhang> this is offtopic True
<True> i cant find even the word "notchet" in dictionary
<True> i know this is off topic but just question
<chalcedony> True: wonder what notchet tattles relate to.. some type of machinery .. a mechanical forum might look
<True> one
<bazhang> True, not for here
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> notchet is like a little indented hole, like on a fife
<haryono> any one can help?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | haryono
<ubottu> haryono: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<steve555> what's the problem haryono?
<haryono> Action I want to know how to run webcam in kubuntu, how to make my YM online in Kubuntu and how ti make my kontact appear in kubuntu
<steve555> is YM Yahoo Messenger?
<haryono> steve Yes
<steve555> I can answer that one,you need to install the program called pidgin via adept.
<Dr_willis> !im
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<haryono> It was connect to YM but only the contact list appear no online contact  appear signed
<haryono> ubottu i had open http://kopete.kde.org...what next..?
<ubottu> haryono: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_willis> I would say read the docs :)
<Dr_willis> that site is the  the homepage for the Kopete IM client. It can tell you what features it has.
<steve555> Ah you need to launch pidgin,select the buddies drop-down list,then,show,then make sure the offline buddies is ticked.
<Dr_willis> pidgin is also a popylar IM client. that may do what you want. I dont use either one.
<Dragnslcr> Kopete supports webcam in YIM
<steve555> I wan't sure if kopete did.I think I did try it once,but didn't have much success with it.It was sometime ago since I last tried it.
<Pennycook> Pidgin doesn't have webcam.
<suze> !pate
<ubottu> Factoid pate not found
<suze> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<True> hi guys
<True> i was banned from perl channel a year ago
<True> im still banned :)
<True> what do i need to do ?
<Dr_willis> msg the channel ops i guess
<True> i have gone to military service i ve completed it and im back still banned :)
<True> so funny
<Dr_willis> could just be a wide ban thats including your isp/mask
<bandit_> systemsettings Than it is a command Differs from kcontrol ?
<yakuzi> guys, i've a problem concerning the 24-18 kernel. after a booted, i saw some updates to do so i did them, one of them was (again) a new kernel (i'v installed this laptop with the 24-16, updates shortly ago to 24-17 and now it gave me an update to 24-18)
<_Angelus_> Warning!!  Unsupported GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected. Use GNU Parted.
<_Angelus_> what can i do to fix this?
<yakuzi> last time i got a message the update could break something and that it stopped or something, this time, the same...but now the new kernel doesn't appear in grub (dual boot pc by the way)
<hw> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Dr_willis> run the gparted tool like it suggests?
<hw> !fix
<ubottu> Factoid fix not found
<hw> !fix_lock
<ubottu> Factoid fix_lock not found
<hw> Hmm, how do I fix "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)" errors?
<_Angelus_> Dr_willis: ... the thing is, it only suggests that, and nothing more
<yakuzi> if i look on my /boot i see that i've only 2.1 MB free, that or all 3 kernels all files are there execept for the 24-18 there's a gzip file missing
<Pennycook> !apt-fix | hw
<ubottu> hw: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<yakuzi> is there a safe way to clean up or getthe new kernel working?
<haryono> Dragnstcr My kopete cant perform YM Webcam why?
<hw> Pennycook: Thx!
<Dr_willis> _Angelus_,  have  you actually ran the tool yet? Ive seen it 'suggest a fix' when it finds bad setups.
<hw> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<_Angelus_> Dr_willis:  i just want a way to change the disk from GPT to MBR
<prinzubuntuuu> hi
<prinzubuntuuu> can anyone help me with the installation of my wacom graphic tablet?
<Dr_willis> _Angelus_,  ive never heard of 'gpt' befor.
<_Angelus_> Dr_willis: not used on normal pcs, usually used on maca
<_Angelus_> *macs
<bandit_> !kcontrol
<ubottu> Factoid kcontrol not found
<bandit_> !systemsettings
<ubottu> Factoid systemsettings not found
<hw> !thx
<ubottu> Factoid thx not found
<hw> Ok, thx to ubottu
<yakuzi> !kernel update
<ubottu> Factoid kernel update not found
<yakuzi> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<drmarwat> hello
<drmarwat> can i have kubuntu 8.04 repositories list here please?
<Dr_willis> _Angelus_,  i would imagine you will have to delete the partitions,  or perhaps dd it to zero it out. then repartition
<drmarwat> i wanna change the repos to some faster mirrors
<haryono> any one can fix my problem?
<KR-data> when I open some applications such as eclipse, it tells me that I use an unknown locale, what can I do about that?
<haryono> any one caaaan fix my problem
<KR-data> haryono, I didn't see your question (entered after you asked)
<haryono> dta my question is how to open webcam in kopte YM?
<Pennycook> haryono: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=kopete%20webcam%20support&comzone=show
<KR-data> haryono, sorry, can't help you there :(
<haryono> Penny cook t5hanks i try
<hw> Does anyone what eclipse version is used in hardy? Gutsy still uses 3.2.2 even when eclipse 3.3 is out
<nosrednaekim> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<hw> Is anywhere documented why eclipse 3.3.x is not used?
<KR-data> hw, why don't you just download it as a tar unpack it in a folder and execute it from there?
<haryono> nosred can i ask you now?
<hw> KR-data: Cause eclipse provided by ubuntu and when I'll do the next upgrade (as I did today) I'll be sure that my system is fine
<KR-data> hw, I've never experienced trouble with eclipse installed that way, but when installed via the package manager I had a lot of trouble with the update manager in eclipse
<hw> KR-data: You just need to use the correct JVM then eclipse is no problem at all
<KR-data> hw, well it might have change, but there was some things I couldn't install because of permission issues with the update manager
<hw> KR-data: Not on my site =)
<KR-data> hw, hehe ok :) well I just decided to decompress it in a folder local to my user, problem solved ;)
<mooper> the toggle keys have stopped working on my kubuntu install. has anyone encountered this before
<mooper> could this be slow keys/
<drmarwat> ! uck
<ubottu> UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<mooper> if so, how do i disable cos i cant use capitals
<Pennycook> Given that Netbeans is free and Open Source, why is there no package for Netbeans 6 in the repos?
<_Angelus_> Dr_willis: how can i do that?
<mooper> it is very annoying, show key seems to be doing the business.... i cant for the life of me work out what is going on
<_Angelus_> Dr_willis_:  how can i do that?
<hdevalence> When I try to launch mplayer from the command line, it says AO: [pulse] cannot connect to server: connection refused. And I don't get any sound running speaker-test either.
<Dr_Willis_WithAL> Lovely How My ISP is acting this week.
<hdevalence> is there a way to reboot the sound system
<Dr_Willis_WithAL> hdevalence,  set mplayer to use some other audio system. not Pulse
<Dr_Willis_WithAL> set it to ALSA
<mooper> where do i controll my keyboard settings/
<hdevalence> So I set mplayer to use alsa and get no error but no sound
<mooper> as in system, properties, keyboard
<nosrednaekim> hdevalence: set it to alsa in systemsettings->sound
<hdevalence> hmm
<Dr_willis> My lovely ISP..  every so often it just goes berzerk and lags me to death. :(
<xt828_> i dunno how often people refer to comcast as 'lovely'
<xt828_> so, every time i insert my USB stick it mounts itself again, but never removes the previous mounting, leaving me with atm 5 different mounts of which only one is correct
<xt828_> how do i refresh it and remove the spurious mounts?
<nosrednaekim> xt828_: thats a known bug... look for it on launchpad
<nosrednaekim> my freind had that problem
<xt828_> oh, okay
<xt828_> will rebooting remove the extras?
<nosrednaekim> I don't think so IIRC
<xt828_> how annoying
<nosrednaekim> indeed
<xt828_> is there a walkthrough that you know of on how to install windows onto a system that has linux without buggarising the bootloader thingy?
<xt828_> all the dualboot walkthroughs seem to be install windows then linux
<nosrednaekim> xt828: what you do is install windows, then boot a liveCD and reinstll grub
<nosrednaekim> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xt828> ah, sweet
<maltedik^live> hi. what the hell is wrong with ubuntu 8.04? hda became sda and sda sdb! i'm scared!!!
<nosrednaekim> maltedik^live: thats normal
<maltedik^live> so hdx is dead?
<maltedik^live> and its save to install on sdb if i want to install on my one and only s-ata-drive?
<Dr_willis> !libata | maltedik^live
<ubottu> Factoid libata not found
<Dr_willis> maltedik^live,  thats due to changes in the way the IDE drives are handled. Many disrtos are doing it that way also.
<maltedik^live> Dr_willis: so this new nomenclature is done by libata. ok. im reliefed
<Dr_willis> maltedik^live,   teeres a factoid on  the topic but i forget what it is.
<Dr_willis> maltedik^live,  something like that.
<Dr_willis> maltedik^live,  just done accidently format sda that USED to be your ide drive.. like i did once
<voonte> what's the recommended way in kubuntu to install a package that's not yet in the repo? i need strigi v0.5.9 instead of v0.5.7
<maltedik^live> that happens when everything works too nicely and you stop reading the hardcore-news
<maltedik^live> ;)
<nosrednaekim> voonte: first, try to find a deb in a PPA/getdeb , if you can't find it there, go compile it :)
<maltedik^live> voonte: you might aswell compile it directly as debian-package. if you just do it for yourself, its not hard at all
<teh-mole> hey all
<maltedik^live> Dr_willis: yeah. i think ill do a backup first :D
<voonte> ok, i saw that the intrepid repository had the version I needed, but how do I take just strigi without getting all the other upgrades?
<maltedik^live> maybe pull the package and install it with dpkg?
<voonte> maltedik^live, i'll try that thanks
<maltedik^live> dpkg -i package-blalanaldfda.deb
<hdevalence> I set the KDE sound system to ALSA and  even rebooted the computer but it still doesn't work, with or without running X
<voonte> i suppose I could get it through packages.ubuntu.com but then I have to manually get all files I need. can't I just tell aptitude somehow to use the intrepid repository for the strigi packages?
<thompa> hi all, problem with dvd drive noise here on a toshib. satellite notebook
<thompa> if i put in data dvd no problem, dvd movie makes drive run like a truck
<farhad_hf> hi
<farhad_hf> my dvdwriter is powered off i think... it does not eject even with eject -m . i had this problem once before. i restarted and it solved. but how can i solve it for ever? (kubuntu hardy)
<farhad_hf> and sorry for my poor english!
<thompa> farhad_hf: can you just unmount it
<gianluca> gy guys this error : no 80 conductor cable installed can be give by alimentation?
<gianluca> this comes out after ceck of ram
<thompa> farhad_hf: im having dvd drive problems, runs too loud with movies
<farhad_hf> thompa: i unmounted it and ejected it about 15mins ago. but it does not eject now.
<thompa> farhad_hf: did you try another dvd application to run it?
<thompa> see if its same in all dvd apps
<teh-mole> you sure your dvds arnt just dirty?
<farhad_hf> i can not eject it to insert a disk!
<teh-mole> lol oh yeh
<teh-mole> :S
<x_link> Hi!
<x_link> I just installed xmms2
<x_link> Cause there is no xmms in hardy.
<x_link> But when I right-click on a mp3-file and choose Open With I can't see xmms2
<x_link> Why is that?
<thompa> farhad_hf: what application is running dvd?
<farhad_hf> it is turned off i think.
<farhad_hf> thompa: hm?
<thompa> farhad_hf: sudo eject
<x_link> Anybody=?
<farhad_hf> thompa: tnx. it ejected
<thompa> farhad_hf: what opens it when you put it in?
<thompa> farhad_hf: there is some way to check what is locking it up with tail command, not too sure
<x_link> So nobody can help me?
<thompa> can anyone help me? my dvd drive sounds way too loud when playing
<genii> x_link: Please restate your issue, I've only just arrived
<x_link> Alright.
<x_link> I just installed xmms2 in hardy, cause there is no xmms.
<x_link> But I can't right-click on my files and choose to Open With xmms2
<x_link> Why is that?
<thompa> x_link: type in the command
<x_link> thompa: Type in the command? How do you mean?
<thompa> x_link: does xmms work in terminal?
<KR-data> is there a way to log all files a program comes into contact with?
<thompa> x_link: accessories: terminal   try first xmms2
<thompa> see if it even comes up
<x_link> Ahha okey
<maggo> KR-data: lsof -p PID
<maggo> KR-data: or strace -p pid -e trace=open,read,write,close
<KR-data> maggo, but won't that just return what files it uses at the moment?
<karolina> Hi all:)
<thompa> x_link: there should be something like right click open with . then type command xmms2
<x_link> thompa:
<x_link> sedde@sedde:~$ xmms2
<x_link> xmms2: error while loading shared libraries: libxmmsclient.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<KR-data> maggo, strace, sounds like something for my problem (I hope)
<x_link> I can't even find xmms2
<x_link> But isn't there any other mp3-player?
<thompa> x_link: there are lots
<x_link> Somebody told me to install a program last time I was here, but I don't remember the name of the player.
<x_link> Starts with "a"
<farhad_hf> thompa: i dont know how. but i think you can solve it by using hdparm
<x_link> audio-something.
<thompa> x_link: amarok
<x_link> thompa: No, not that.
<x_link> audioci-something I believe.
<thompa> farhad_hf: thanks, in think thats what i was looking for
<thompa> x_link: audacity
<x_link> thompa: Exactly =)
<x_link> thompa: Are you happy with Hardy?
<thompa> x_link: well in add remove programs are many players, install mp3 support or kubuntu restricted first
<thompa> x_link: im using rythmbox to play mp3s
<x_link> Hurmm...  audacity didn't look like this the last time.
<x_link> The one I tried looks just like xmms
<x_link> Maybe it was something else thenm.
<thompa> x_link: not audacity
<thompa> x_link: are you trying to listen to music? or do you want to edit sound
<thompa> x_link: audacious
<thompa> x_link: i think yuo are looking for audacious
<thompa> x_link: its winamp style
<x_link> thompa: Yes audacious
<genii> audacity ?
<thompa> audacity is sound editor and also records sound card
<genii> Ah
<thompa> x_link: sudo apt-get install audacious
<Haza1> Hey folks. Another question... How comw ehen i plug in an external usb (500gb) HD i cannot find it on my system. Should i not get a nice popup to "explore" the new USB storage device?
<x_link> thompa: Already did that =)
<x_link> I use aptitude.
<x_link> thompa: Thanks alot!
<thompa> x_link: do you have mp3 support installed?
<x_link> thompa: libk3b
<thompa> x_link: ok no problem,   i got dvd nois problem here
<x_link> thompa: Alright =/
<x_link> I hope it will work out for you =)
<x_link> I just HATE that I can't use ksensors anymore =/
<x_link> Not with my new CPU =/
<x_link> It worked just fine with my Intel Dual-Core E2200, with that CPU I could see my CPU-temp in ksensors
<souheil> hello people
<thompa> x_link: i got a new laptop and vista is awful, ubuntu makes me feel like i at least own this machine
<x_link> thompa: When I installed lm-sensors I just had to modprobe it87 and modprobe coretemp.
<souheil> i don't think so
<x_link> But with my new CPU I can't run modprobe coretemp.
<souheil> vista is so ###########
<thompa> x_link: you dont need to do that
<x_link> thompa: When I installed lm-sensors it stod that I had to put in it87 and coretemp and the end.
<x_link> But with this new E8400 it only says that I have to do modprobe it87, not coretemp.
<arne-rm> Hi there. My problem is: I want to delete a file. Sounds simple? As root I issued "rm file_id.diz", result: "rm: cannot remove `file_id.diz': Operation not permitted"
<arne-rm> These are the mount options:
<x_link> The thing is that I NEED coretemp for ksensors to be able to show my CPU-temp.
<souheil> does anyone know where can i find a good tuto for linux konsole
<arne-rm>  /dev/sda2 on /mnt/m type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<arne-rm> tried getfacl
<x_link> thompa: But that has nothing to do with Kubuntu, but still it's annoying.
<souheil> d
<arne-rm>  getfacl file_id.diz
<arne-rm> # file: file_id.diz; # owner: 500; # group: arnie;user::rw-;group::r--;other::r--
<souheil>  behi
<thompa> x_link: there is computertemp apet i use, but its gnome
<llutz> arne-rm: lsattr file_id.diz
<arne-rm> -----a-A--Z-E--tT- file_id.diz
<x_link> thompa: Shame =/
<x_link> thompa: You know anything else for KDE except for ksensors/lm-sensors?
<llutz> arne-rm: sudo chattr -a file_id.diz
<thompa> x_link: go into synaptics or whatever search computer temp
<x_link> Okey
<x_link> aptitude search computer-temp maybe=)
<arne-rm> yup, worked. Thanks :-)
<thompa> x_link: gdesklets should work
<llutz> np
<x_link> Okey, I will install it.
 * arne-rm is off reading the chattr manpage
<flaccid> go immutables :)
<x_link> thompa: I found computertemp, but it's for gnome.
<thompa> x_link: what about ksysguard?
<thompa> x_link: its installed already, just add the new worksheet
<x_link> I will try it.
<arne-rm> Only question remaining, how did that flag get there. Maybe some problem with the windows-ext2fsd...
<x_link> thompa: It doesn't show any temps.
<USMarine> when the bios doesn't recognize an hard drive as bootable, grub must be reinstalled?
<flaccid> USMarine: thats not going to help
<llutz> arne-rm: possible driver issue
<flaccid> it needs to read and bios and they are very separate
<USMarine> ok
<USMarine> i can mount the /boot using a livecd
<flaccid> if it doesn't read in bios, something wrong with hard disk, connection or bios
<USMarine> the kernels are there
<USMarine> grub also
<thompa> x_link: in ksysguard should be hardware sensors
<USMarine> i don' know what's wrong
<flaccid> USwhats the actual problem
<thompa> x_link: im in gnome so cant check
<BiteyBite> how do i make real player default player to play diff media files in my FF3 beta 5 on kubuntu 8.04 kde3?
<USMarine> flaccid the bios detects the disk, but still asks for a bootable device
<flaccid> BiteyBite: ask in #ubuntu or #firefox as its a non-kde app
<x_link> thompa: There is something called sensors, but it doesn't show anything.
<flaccid> USMarine: you said it didn't recognize it
<x_link> thompa: gdesklets is 280MB =)
<flaccid> !grubfix | USMarine
<ubottu> Factoid grubfix not found
<flaccid> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<USMarine> (14:51:59) (USMarine) when the bios doesn't recognize an hard drive as bootable, grub must be reinstalled?
<flaccid> USMarine: reinstall grub yeah
<flaccid> and then you go on to say it does detect it :)
<thompa> x_link: you got lm-sensors installed right?
<USMarine> thought so
<x_link> thompa: Yes.
<flaccid> what it means is that the mbr is missing on the disk and it needs grub or another mbr like windows mbr for example, so install grub via livecd ^
<x_link> thompa: But I need coretemp for it to work.
<farhad_hf> is there any application like ypops (in windows) to revert yahoo! webmail with a mail client like kmail?
<farhad_hf> is there any application like ypops (in windows) to revert yahoo! webmail with a mail client like kmail?
<flaccid> !fetchyahoo | farhad_hf
<ubottu> Factoid fetchyahoo not found
<flaccid> !info fetchyahoo | farhad_hf
<ubottu> farhad_hf: fetchyahoo (source: fetchyahoo): Retrieve mail from Yahoo!'s webmail service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.11.2-1 (hardy), package size 41 kB, installed size 192 kB
<flaccid> farhad_hf: there is also also a linux versin of ypops: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=52835&package_id=61134 . google is handy :)
<farhad_hf> flaccid: it didnt work about 6mounts age when i tried too use
<flaccid> why didn't it work?
<farhad_hf> i dont remember! i'll check it now again
<flaccid> the date on this current release is (2006-08-01 09:56) which would be quite different to the 6months old version whatever it is
<USMarine> flaccid grub was seemed to be the problem
<USMarine> system is now bootinh
<flaccid> USMarine: according to your error grub was not installed nor any mbr
<flaccid> yeah sweet
<flaccid> problem was no mbr :)
<USMarine> weired
<USMarine> cause i didn't change anything
<USMarine> except leaving the pc off for some days
<flaccid> dang
<USMarine> how's the weather in australia?
<flaccid> rainy and shiz, not ideal
<USMarine> oh :|
<Votaguz> Anybody has tested amarok2 ?
<flaccid> yep
<USMarine> 110 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<USMarine> Need to get 117MB of archives.
<USMarine> that much? :S
<flaccid> not compared to 100GB
<Votaguz> flaccid: i have added this repository deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main but i can't find amarok2 package
<flaccid> its only much if you dont have the space :)
<USMarine> who the hell has 100gb of installed software? :S
<flaccid> Votaguz: its in amarok-nightly - google amarok nightly neon
<flaccid> i have had it before. i was demonstrating relativeness :)
<farhad_hf> flaccid: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory . but in repositories the only version is 0.9.8 and it is installed
<flaccid> farhad_hf: what is asking for that?
<farhad_hf> flaccid: ./ypops
<flaccid> farhad_hf: well you have to satisfy it or you could symlink to the new version and hopefully no issues
<flaccid> ie. it might be  libssl.so.0.9.7 > libssl.so.0.9.8
<farhad_hf> flaccid: how?
<flaccid> farhad_hf: using ln -s
<farhad_hf> flaccid: ok. tnx
<flaccid> eg. sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7
<Votaguz> flaccid: Thx Installing :)
<flaccid> np
<farhad_hf> flaccid: i found it : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/free-pop3-and-smtp-access-to-yahoo-mail-using-ypops-in-ubuntu.html
<farhad_hf> flaccid: i think it is a better way!
<farhad_hf> flaccid: but thanks alot
<flaccid> farhad_hf: well you found a repos which means you ended up searching, so cool
<flaccid> i've never used it or any yahoo stuff :)
<farhad_hf> flaccid: :(( but : W: Failed to fetch http://tskariah.000webhost.com/ubuntu/dists/ubuntu/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  302 Moved Temporarily
<grendal_prime> hey i removed gnome from this machine now..for some reason it totally messed ut the taskbar of my kubuntu ...I seem to have been able to recreate the things i need with the acception of the...area where docable apps goes?
<flaccid> farhad_hf: the repos no longer exists.
<nosrednaekim> grendal_prime: system tray?
<grendal_prime> whats the name of the app that handles docable apps on the kick
<grendal_prime> hmm
<grendal_prime> ahhh there it is thank you
<Jerenmye> hi, anyone of you ever noticed ugly font rendering of latex pdfs in kpdf in ubunut? (I tried in openSUSE and it was ok...)
<BiteyBite> how do i change konqueror back to its default settings?
<adz21c> delete the config file i guess
<PolitikerNEU> which should be: rm ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc
<adz21c> yea, make sure konqs not open while u do it, it might resave when u next close or something annoying like that lol
<setuid_w00t> Will the nvidia-glx-new packages be updated to the latest versions provided by nvidia before the next release of kubuntu?
<amigrave> I know desktop effects are not official supported, but anyone could tell me which package I should install/use in order to change compiz settings under kubuntu ?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i monitor disk usage?
<MetaMorfoziS> i mean that currentyl how it operates (bandwith/etc)
<USMarine> amigrave compizconfig-settings-manager
<adz21c> MetaMorfoziS: ksysguard can produce lil graphs for stuff like that, as long u wanna see up to moment data not record the info
<MetaMorfoziS> and from cli?
<adz21c> MetaMorfoziS: dunno what does it for cli, ksysguard is gui app
<amigrave> USMarine: thanks
<amigrave> qu
<_nix_> wha?
<yogi> aloo...ada orang indonesia...?
<_nix_> hi! I was updating from clicking on adept notifier, however, I think I closed the window that was showing the download progress (bad habits from amarok) but the lights are still blinking. anyway to bring back that window? coz clicking on the system tray icon brings up the adept updater again..
<_nix_> which complains that another process is using the database etc.
<flaccid> !adeptfix | _nix_
<ubottu> _nix_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<_nix_> that worked! thanks.. I think I'm more comfortable with apt-get update/upgrade route.
<_nix_> hehe imho gui still sucks
<dru> !lm_sensor
<ubottu> Factoid lm_sensor not found
<nosrednaekim> !sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<dru>  thanks nosrednaekim
<genii> yogi: I do not accept PM.
<Vermux> I tried to edit a file in Konsole but it ssays that it is in use. However, I dont have any other session of Konsole on the screen. any idea?
<minhaaj> why does konversaton, firefox and skype start up when i boot kubuntu ?
<minhaaj> how do i take them out of start up ?
<genii> Vermux: That would likely mean the file you are trying to edit is being used by some other application.
<Vermux> genii: I try to edit smb.conf
<Vermux> genii: if anything is using it, it was konsole from yesterday, but today I didnt c any session open. I started konsole
<genii> Vermux: sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop; sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf; sudo testparm;sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<adz21c> helpy: did u ever log off with them still running? cos it could be the session restoring or something like that
<helpy> yep
<helpy> how do i fix that ?
<helpy> i want clean boot, no programs on start up
<alesan> since an update last night, bluetooth has ceased to work
<adz21c> helpy: u need to go to session management, u on kde3 or 4?
<alesan> it seems the system does not see the bluetooth device anymore
<helpy> hardy heron
<adz21c> helpy: yea but is it kde3 or kde4, they are both in hardy
<adz21c> not that i know if it makes a different
<adz21c> difference
<helpy> and my tabs are stacked over one and another in bottom panel
<helpy> how can i spread them horizontally ?
<adz21c> helpy: for session issue, go to System settings, then the advanced tab, select session manager, and start with an empty session, then apply
<Vermux> genii: Im getting the same message again with a process number
<helpy> you've reached the limit of maximum number of sessions possible ???
<helpy> whats that ?
<genii> Vermux: Please say exact error
<genii> helpy: That means you need to close a bunch of those windows you have open of Konsole or such
<Vermux> genii: I afraid that the laptop didnt shut down properly
<helpy> i have no windows open
<helpy> just konversation and firefox
<helpy> i do have google, msn and skype running
<helpy> but why should that matter ? in kubuntu you can't multitask ?
<genii> helpy: Do alt-tab to open each window you may have opened. See how many there may be. Close the ones which are not important
<helpy> i told you. there are just two windows
<helpy> Konversation and firefox
<Vermux> genii: http://pastebin.com/mc3f1017
<genii> helpy: Especially in kde4 there may not be a system tray associated with your open applications. eg: they do not show on your bar
<helpy> i dont have system tray
<helpy> do have
<helpy> but why is there a limit on processes?
<helpy> this sux :s
<genii> Vermux: Are you using SWAT ?
<Vermux> genii: I think that the laptop was out of batteries so it didnt shut down properly while smb.conf was opened with Vim
<Vermux> genii: no
<genii> helpy: ..
<genii> bah impatience
<minhaaj> i couldnt do anything genii
<minhaaj> i had no option
<genii> Vermux: Well, you could rm it. Perhaps copy it out someplace for examination later.
<dru> nosrednaekim: how would i go about installing for a dual core
<dru> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<nosrednaekim> dru: the installation is exactly the same
<Vermux> genii: whatis rm it?
<genii> helpy: What application is saying "session limit" ?   You may have too many concurrent logins someplace online for instance, not to the local box
<genii> Vermux: rm=remove
<helpy> huhh ?
<genii> Vermux: I would suggest also if there was a hard shutdown... to boot to Recovery Mode kernel and to run the fsck on your drive.
<helpy> i couldnt launch any applicaton
<helpy> konsole, system settings, process manager
<helpy> nothing
<nosrednaekim> helpy: woah... what have oyu been doing?
<genii> helpy: Some IRC places for instance will tell you "session limit" also some cookie-based email places if you have too many logins happenng there. Etc
<helpy> dunno
<nosrednaekim> helpy: what do you have open?
<helpy> i dont know but my kubuntu hangs if i do robust work
<helpy> like playing music, surfing, IMs, torrents
<helpy> its strange
<Vermux> genii: delete the file? I tried to kill the process ID but it didnt kill anything
<helpy> other than that, i love kubuntu
<Vermux> genii: oo, so u suggest to remove the swap file
<genii> nosrednaekim: My first thought is he's on kde4 and removed one of the systray widgets or something, causing every time konsole opens to make a new instance resulting in overflow since to tray shows any app running. But I could be way off.
<genii> Vermux: Yes.
<Richard> is www.debian-administration.org down?
<helpy> how do i check which kde i am using ?
<montel_> u loook
<montel_> in
<montel_> ur as
<montel_> ass*
 * helpy is stunned
<helpy> i am sorry ?
<nosrednaekim> helpy: ignore him
<pim> I think you're using 3.5.9
 * helpy blinks
<pim> If you've got the latest version
<helpy> is there a command line to update it ?
<Vermux> genii: but where do I find this swp file?
<nosrednaekim> helpy: try dragging your panel to the top of the screen
<helpy> like sudo apt-get install something ?
<redd0t> helpy: it should be in the help program under about KDE
<nosrednaekim> helpy: nope... just a sec, we'll firgure this out.
<helpy> yep it works nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> helpy: ok, you an move it back if you want... you are running 3.5.9
<julian> hello
<helpy> its good ?
<julian> i haqve a problem.
<nosrednaekim> helpy: kinda :P
<nosrednaekim> helpy: ok, can you start system settings->advanced->sessions and select start new session on login?
<helpy> i have :)
<theFATMAN> i am trying to run an ip trace, but i'm getting nowhere, any suggestions?
<julian> i want to join german irc servers from a german browser game , but i can not join them because of the network?can somebody help me pls :)
<genii> Vermux: eg:        sudo rm /etc/samba/.smb.conf.swp
<theFATMAN> when running an ip trace, it keeps telling me i need the inet prefix
<julian> can someone help me pls?
<Steve_Wilkos> shes good
<Richard> is www.debian-administration.org down?
<helpy> how do i upgrade to kde 4 ?
<Steve_Wilkos> charbucks: graphics cards fan dying?
<nosrednaekim> helpy: log out and log back in then... (or did you do that too?)
<helpy> do i have to ?
<nosrednaekim> helpy: yes :)
<helpy> ok
<Noni|da> hello?can someone help me, i want to join on german servers , but i am a linux nooby :(
<nosrednaekim> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Noni|da> thx ^^
<Vermux> genii: this is wiered, is it a hidden file?
<genii> helpy: If you're having problems with kde3 I doubt you'll experience less aggravation with kde4
<minhaaj> ok great.
<genii> Vermux: Yes anything beginning with a . is hidden
<Vermux> genii: and waht is the dot
<minhaaj> clean session this time
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: working?
<Treefire> So uh, I'm running kubuntu on a macbook pro. I don't understand why people are having trouble with it, I love it, it works perfectly with almost no tech skill necessary, just have to partition your disk correctly and omg it just works
<Treefire> However
<Steve_Wilkos> monkeybox: xdpyinfo
<minhaaj> yep
<Treefire> I can't figure out how to disable trackpad tapping as a clikc
<Treefire> click
<minhaaj> but still tabs are stacking each other
<Steve_Wilkos> does any one have problems using cedega with 8.04?
<minhaaj> i want them horizontally aligned like in windows
<Treefire> is there a program I can install to give me more control over mouse configuration?
<Treefire> Or a config file I can edit myself?
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj:  in what application?
<Vermux> genii: why the os created that file? because of hard shutdown? or because I was in a middle of editing the file?
<minhaaj> no no you dont get it
<minhaaj> in my kubuntu when i open up windows, it stacks over each other
<Steve_Wilkos> adamt: don't insult users of this channel
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: oh... in the taskbar?
<minhaaj> yep
<Treefire> Anyone?
<nosrednaekim> helpy: you can resize your panel, make it just a bit thinner and they CAN"T stack :P
<genii> Vermux: Both. The editor made the hidden file when it opened the one you were editing. Then it stayed when the power went off
<Steve_Wilkos> nope.
<helpy> yea but my icons are big
<helpy> big enough for two vertical tabs
<helpy> and i can't even get the themes for kubuntu ?
<helpy> dont know how to install :(
<Vermux> genii: and what was the purpose of that swp file? backup?
<nosrednaekim> helpy: if you shrink the panel... the icons will shrink :)
<genii> helpy: Rightclick on bar. Choose "Configure Panel" Reduce "Size" from 48 pixels to 32 or so. This will force them across
<genii> Vermux: Yes, in case a revert was needed.
<helpy> ok hangon
<helpy> great
<Vermux> genii: so if I opened that file it would have the same content as the edited file+ new stuff that havane been saved yet?
<helpy> worked :)
<helpy> and my facebook shows up without graphics in ff
<helpy> firefox
<helpy> any ideas ?
<nosrednaekim> graphics?
<helpy> no images
<emilsedgh> Firefox == Fx, not FF
<helpy> shall i upload a screen shot ?
<nosrednaekim> did you adblock them?
<helpy> nope
<helpy> it won't just load
<nosrednaekim> please do
<helpy> ok hang on
<Daisuke_Laptop> emilsedgh: is it that important a distinction?  i've never heard firefox abbreviated Fx, only FF
<genii> Vermux: If you opened that file it would contain whatever was in the file at the time you originally opened it
<Steve_Wilkos> when you right-click it should say something like
<emilsedgh> Daisuke_Ido: according to wikipedia, devs prefer Fx, and i think its really important to respect what they want
<Vermux> genii: so what's the purpose of it?
<Steve_Wilkos> im going through a playlist
<helpy> http://www.dumparump.com/view.php?id=ptCqUve
<helpy> see no buttons and graphics
<nosrednaekim> uhh please.... not a porn site
<nosrednaekim> thanks
<helpy> thats not
<Daisuke_Laptop> emilsedgh: you make a good point then :)
<sakura> lol
<helpy> its just where i have uploaded image
<nosrednaekim> helpy: use imagebin.ca
<maltedik> PAIN. sdb is the new sda, BUT NOT IN GRUB. consistency ftw :/
<helpy> ok
<helpy> :s
<maltedik> thx f lisnin
<maltedik> ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> !coc | helpy
<ubottu> helpy: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<genii> Vermux: <sigh> eg: you open a.txt  .a.txt.swp is made.  You change and save. The changed file is a.txt    then a file called something like a.txt~ is made by copying .a.txt.swp to that. So a backup is there.
<helpy> http://imagebin.ca/view/FneikUW.html
<Daisuke_Laptop> imagebin, imageshack, imagevenue, but not a porn host.  a lot of people here are at work when they help, and you could potentially have cost them their job :)
<Steve_Wilkos> yatas: because you need a credit... oh, are you asking if other kinds of credit cards work?
<Daisuke_Laptop> by the by, that's CSS not being used
<Daisuke_Laptop> weird thing to see
<jonaskoelker> hi all.  Could someone help me get scim/skim/anthy working, so I can type japanese in my xterm?
<genii> AFK, getting lunch
<jonaskoelker> (and, preferably, kiten)
<julian> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<minhaaj> computer crash
<minhaaj> my kubuntu is so unstable
<Vermux> genii: so if the backup file is mad only after I save the file, it is not backing up unsaved changes
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: <_<
<minhaaj> or is it firefox3b5 ?
<nosrednaekim> It could be firefox...
<nosrednaekim> try using firefox 2
<jonaskoelker> ... those lunatic backup files ;)
<nosrednaekim> you can get it with "sudo apt-get install firefox-2"
<minhaaj> i think i have it hangon
<minhaaj> ok good
<minhaaj> there are alot of extensions and toolbars that i can't use with ff3b5
<minhaaj> wow even facebook is fine in ff2
<minhaaj> thanks nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> hopefully thats stabler as well
<minhaaj> why dont i get options under tools in ff ?
<Steve_Wilkos> hmm, not many good linux options there really
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: I think its edit->preferences
<minhaaj> ok hang on
<minhaaj> great
<minhaaj> i hope kubuntu will be stable now
<minhaaj> nosrednaekim:  can you help me set themes ?
<minhaaj> i have been trying earlier today
<minhaaj> couldnt get it to work
<nosrednaekim> in kde?
<Steve_Wilkos> so, instead of calling sig_handled, can i just delete the in the sig_child handler?
<minhaaj> yep
<minhaaj> btw which is the program to crop a picture?
<jonaskoelker> minhaaj: I think you can use krita...
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: gimp and digikam can both do it
<minhaaj> ok
<minhaaj> kirta ?
<jonaskoelker> krita
<minhaaj> whats that ?
<Steve_Wilkos> leonnananana
<jonaskoelker> an image editing program
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: alt+f2->kcontrol->appearance&themes0->theme manger
<jonaskoelker> minhaaj: sudo aptitude install krita; krita & # :)
<minhaaj> whats that ?
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: thats the theme installer :)
<minhaaj> ok hang on
<jonaskoelker> gaah
<jonaskoelker> community support my foot...
<Treefire> speaking of themes, is there like, an apt-get install themespackof20000 themes?
<nosrednaekim> jonaskoelker: maybe ask in the japanese channel?
<Treefire> or do i have to go find a bunch online, individually untar them all etc
<OrthodoX> hello to all
<minhaaj> omg help
<minhaaj> my settins are gone
<nosrednaekim> Treefire: there are some in the repositories
<minhaaj> i was trying to change themes
<jonaskoelker> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<minhaaj> and no windows borders and graphics are gone
<Treefire> Do I have to name them by name, nosrednaekim?
<nosrednaekim> Treefire: ?
<Haza1> Hey there folks. What is a good (and not too complex to use) Java IDE?
<Treefire> Uh
<Treefire> Installing them
<Treefire> oh, you mean
<nosrednaekim> Haza1: eclipse
<Steve_Wilkos> genii: so what's the purpose of it?
<Treefire> manually go there
<Treefire> lol
<minhaaj> what doi do ?
<Haza1> nosrednaekim: Okay. I use Eclipse as it is for other things already :)
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: that would be a compiz crash
<minhaaj> kwin --replace ?
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: do "alt+f2" kwin --replace
<nosrednaekim> yep :)
<minhaaj> ok
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: don't change themes while running compiz...it can crasht eh window decorator
<minhaaj> oh ok
<Vermux> what is a printcap file and where is it located?
<minhaaj> but still i dont get my old them
<nosrednaekim> sorry, forgot to tell you that
<Steve_Wilkos> fahadsadah: echo
<minhaaj> and hey its back to that
<minhaaj> i still cant get to my old settings
<minhaaj> :s
<Steve_Wilkos> at least slart recognises that someone made a bummer with the kernels :p
<minhaaj> how do i get my default kubuntu theme back ?
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: thats what happens when you mess around with themes  :|
<minhaaj> themes dont work with compiz ?
<minhaaj> how do get to default ?
<Steve_Wilkos> i think that was 8
<justin_> i'm running compizfusion with emerald and around all of my windows It is adding these grey lines.  I assume it is supposed to be artistic, but it sucks.  What do I do?
<Steve_Wilkos> central exams
<nosrednaekim> justin_: turn off shadows
<minhaaj> what do i do ?
<Steve_Wilkos> 13 att is not a lot for naughty nature
<justin_> turn off shadows in emerald?
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: themes do work with compiz... and once you change theme, you can't change back unless you had saved it
<nosrednaekim> justin_: yes, I think you can do that
<minhaaj> what is that supposed to mean ?
<frojnd> Would anyone know how can I make a name for a new media label ? with growisofs: growisofs -dvd-compat -speed=2 -Z /dev/dvd -R -J -pad /muska/   where in this command could I use a flag for naming dvd ? Now its just DVD
<minhaaj> kubuntu came with that theme
<Steve_Wilkos> i needed a random screename
<minhaaj> did i have to save default theme too ?
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: yeah... since its not an offical theme of KDE
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: oh well, go download a theme you like and use that instead :)
<minhaaj> yea but i have to have xfce to use themes ?
<minhaaj> or this one would work fine ?
<nosrednaekim> not if its an xfce theme
<nosrednaekim> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<nosrednaekim> go to kde-look.org
<minhaaj> yea there are xfce themes out there
<minhaaj> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<minhaaj> would that work with kde theme manager ?
<minhaaj> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis?content=77150
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: it should, yes :)
<minhaaj> ok hang on
<minhaaj> its in .tar.gz
<minhaaj> its ok ?
<nosrednaekim> yep, thats fine
<minhaaj> i simply go to kde install new theme and navigate to tar.gz ?
<Steve_Wilkos> how do i change konqueror back to its default settings?
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: yep
<minhaaj> get rid of it Steve_Wilkos use firefox
<snoris> hi ..
<snoris> got a question
<snoris> amarok /kubuntu
<minhaaj> its not detecting the tar.gz file nosrednaekim
<Tesla|Home> snoris: proceed :-)
<minhaaj> snoris:  please ask
<snoris> Its hard to explain.. but i'll try :)  ..   The track information text at the bottom of the window isn't displaying properly
<snoris> its showing <B> song title by <b> artists
<Tesla|Home> i have this problem all the time :-)
<Tesla|Home> not the same tho
<snoris> See it used to happen.. but then it cleared itself up
<snoris> and now its back
<minhaaj> what player do you use?
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: ok, untar the tar.gz with ark
<snoris> amarok 1.4.7  kde 3.5.8
<minhaaj> ok then ?
<Treefire> So i'm trying to install flashplayer to firefox, but when terminal asks for the install location of firefox... well, i'm not very adept with CLI. Anyone give me a hand?
<Treefire> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<Treefire> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): opt/firefox3.0
<Treefire> WARNING: /home/gofg/Desktop/install_flash_player_9_linux/opt/firefox3.0 is not a directory.
<minhaaj> dpme
<snoris>  i set mine to /usr/bin   -- not sure if that was the right thing to do but it worked
<minhaaj> done
<Treefire> what do I have to do to get out of install_flash_player_9_linux?
<snoris> control-c
<Treefire> really?
<Treefire> starting up the install told me that would simply abort the install
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: now try going into that folder and see if there is a .kth file
<minhaaj> ok
<minhaaj> navigate to that ?
<minhaaj> it has alot of things splash, karamba
<minhaaj> can you plz download it ?
<nosrednaekim> mmhm, sure
<minhaaj> thanks
<minhaaj> it has a how to file
<minhaaj> but its in swedish
<minhaaj> atleast the important things
<minhaaj> i can't figure out
<nosrednaekim> lol
<minhaaj> have you downloaded it nosrednaekim ?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... but lol, can't find the actualy color scheme, etc
<minhaaj> :s
<minhaaj> are you using firefox 2 ?
<minhaaj> i am getting an error when i install an addonor theme
<minhaaj> it won't work
<nosrednaekim> no... I use konqueror
<chef_> Hi, Im trying out KDE4 from the kubuntu repository. and Konqueror highlights some text in red I write in textboxes ... and I cant see any pattern in it, and dont know why it does this. Could anyone please enlighten me on this one ?
<minhaaj> oh my god, it doesnt have back and forward arrows too
<nosrednaekim> chef_: its spelled wrong :)
<minhaaj> can you get me some theme nosrednaekim ?
<minhaaj> i want to get rid of this :s
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: why don't you make one yourself? there are some nice color schemes, widget styles etc
<nosrednaekim> tweak to your hearts content :)
<minhaaj> oh too fast for me
<minhaaj> :)
<minhaaj> plus i am not a designer
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: ah... this way you can make it look exactly the way you want it...
<chef_> so how can I actually use the corretion ? It doestn give me any alternatives to my typos
<minhaaj> ok :)
<minhaaj> how do i do that ?
<minhaaj> do i have to shut down compiz first ?
<nosrednaekim> chef_: right click doesn't work?
<chef_> no
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: yeah.. that might be a good idea
<chef_> i tried testt
<nosrednaekim> chef_: then I don't know
<chef_> kk thx anyway
<minhaaj> how do i do that nosrednaekim ?
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: alt+f2, kwin --replace
<minhaaj> no i mean design my own theme
<nosrednaekim> oh, right, go into systemsettings->appearance and start changing stuff
<minhaaj> oh ok. hope i dont screw up again
<nosrednaekim> you can't screw this up :P
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> i have installed flashplugin-nonfree but firefox 3 beta 5 can't play flash videos, why?
<KomiaPoika> huh nvm
<nosrednaekim> blech... firefox 3... I don't use that...
<minhaaj> whoa got back my settings :)
<minhaaj> use ff2
<minhaaj> i was using ff3b5 about 10 mins ago :)
<elkin> i have the same problem
<chrismir> What is wrong with ff3?
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: heh :)
<nosrednaekim> chrismir: not enough plugin support
<RurouniJones> Speaking of FF3, can anyone view this page without it crashing? http://github.com/madrobby/scriptaculous/wikis/draggable
<chrismir> ah, problem of every new major release :)
<marcus_> Yup.
<josef> hi guys. where can i find a list of dcop commands? i need the one to unlock the screen after locking it with blueproximity
<marcus_> I think a lot of people disliked that about KDE 4 as well.
<minhaaj> now thats cool. got all my settings back nosrednaekim
<minhaaj> where are you from nosrednaekim ?
<marcus_> Have you tried the man-pages? I can't think of anywhere else.
<elkin> in google are these commands
<chrismir> marcus_: That is why I installed 3.x on my new computer. I've tried 4, but I can't use it for my daily work
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: NJ, USA
<elkin> $xman+dcop
<josef> hmm.. ok. ty
<minhaaj> oh ok
<nosrednaekim> josef: try running "kdcop"
<chrismir> RurouniJones: I've loaded that page in konq and ff3. No crash here
<josef> nosrednaekim: awesome. thats the one i was looking for :D
<alexey> how to restart x server
<chrismir> crtrl - alt - backspace
<nosrednaekim> alexey: ctrl+alt + bckspace, but make sure you closed any important docs... etc
<RurouniJones> thanks chrismir
<minhaaj> howcome firefox doesnt have a back button ?
<minhaaj> or its just ff 2 ?
<marcus_> Erm...
<marcus_> It does?
<minhaaj> its not even letting me use addons
<marcus_> Oh.
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: you may have to add the button bcak
<marcus_> If you had Firefox 3, you may have to delete the configuration folder...
<minhaaj> about:config ?
<minhaaj> and now its stuck ?
<marcus_> I'm not sure which file does it, but deleting ~/.mozilla/firefox works.
<minhaaj> :s
<minhaaj> what is that ?
<marcus_> It's a folder...
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: nah.... right click on the toolbar and select customize
<nosrednaekim> marcus_: thats erases bookmarks too
<chrismir> can't you just use 'View - toolbar - customize" to add the back button?
<marcus_> I know, but I can't remember exactly which file stops you using plugins...
<minhaaj> wth, i am sick of these you have reached the limit of process
<minhaaj> what the hell is that ?
<chrismir> hmm, at first I was pleasantly purprised that konqueror automatically loaded flash, but already had several crashes with it :/
<chrismir> surprised*
<JackWinter> i just set up a virtual desktop with webcams of places around the world which i love.  at the moment i have them in several konqueror windows, but was wondering if there was a better application for the purpose, especially one where i could set the update frequence, since many cams stop streaming the jpeg after a while
<JackWinter> maybe some kind of viewer where is could place the different jpg side by side ?
<alexey> Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'(( when try separate x screen mode
<JackWinter> ah, to answer my own question, it might be smart to write a webpage and place the different streams on it ;)
<andyho623> hello y'all who may be in the room
<nosrednaekim> hey
<nosrednaekim> !dolphin | minhaaj
<ubottu> minhaaj: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<muskogeerabbit> How do I get Kmail to envoke Forefox, instead of Konqueror, for URLs in emails?
<KRF> muskogeerabbit, run kcontrol -> errmm.. i dont know
<KRF> standard programs or something
<emilsedgh> muskogeerabbit: System Settings->Default Applications
<muskogeerabbit> Thanks.
<KRF> um, sounds more reasonable, yes
<pim> Anyone knows why Amarok could read data from a NTFS partition and now can't anymore?
<Sammy_Food_Run> minhaaj: that would be a compiz crash
<deyknow> what is the best way to install firefox on kubuntu
<deyknow> ?
<Sammy_Food_Run> free yet everyone i met has jacked up grills
<PolitikerNEU> sudo apt-get install firefox
<deyknow> right, on the command line
<PolitikerNEU> sure
<duane> hi I got the update icon today and then when i did restart says new restricted drivers in use ??
<Sammy_Food_Run> we have a 4vs1 map which gives like 5k per battle!!
<mauro> alain: LOST?
<andyho623> uuuggh!!! why won't rescue work?!?!
<Sammy_Food_Run> chocolol
<andyho623> damn it's time for a smoke before I kick this machine
<pim> Smoking is bad for your health.
<matias> hi
<engineer> smoking kills you
<pim> How do I manually mount a harddrive?
<engineer> hi finish
<engineer> sudo mount /dev/sda1 partition/
<engineer> sda1 should be the partition you want to mount
<pim> sda1 = the harddisk you mean?
<engineer> sda1 should be the partition you want to mount
<engineer> don't rephrase me
<pim> how do I find out which partitions I can mount?
<engineer> /dev/sd +tab
<engineer> or hd if it's ide
<engineer> sd for sata
<pim> It doesn't give me any results
<Sammy_Food_Run> found: quake2-data, quake3-data
<Firefishe> Does anyone here use VirtualBox in Kubuntu 7.04 for WinXP virtualization?
<engineer> pim put mount before
<Sammy_Food_Run> then sub sig_child };
<engineer> Firefishe vmware
<Firefishe> I'm already in #vbox, so this is an ancillary question...and it's dead there right now ;)
<pim> engineer it still doesn't work.
<nikke> is there a way so i can burn .iso images in terminal?
<Firefishe> engineer: I'm evaluating it.
<engineer> nikke yes
<nikke> engineer: how?
<Sammy_Food_Run> linuxkrn, hmm it seems to be giving it in 129x126... how can i convert that to a single number (ie, 96dpi)
<engineer> pim try mount /dev/hd
<pim> engineer that also doesn't work
<Sammy_Food_Run> i had 3 exams this afternoon
<engineer> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<pim> engineer hm it should have found sda5
<engineer> nikke i don't know which command it is
<engineer> but i've done it before
<tdn> How do I upgrade to 8.04 when I do not have X? Can I do this entirely from console?
<tdn> Is there any way to change from Ubuntu to Ubuntu Server?
<Sammy_Food_Run> ﻿basically, my grub file went bad around the same time that i lost my cd rom. so i had to reinstall using a stick drive. now none of my usb drives will automount.
<nosrednaekim> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<nosrednaekim> tdn: yes, there are CLI instructions
<tdn> nosrednaekim, ok.
<No0b> hey
<Sakui> bai
<No0b> i need help with hotmail
<No0b> i forgot my password
<Sakui> goto #wincrap :P
 * Sakui doesn't do hotmail.
<dru>  hey guys ...is there a sort of interactive tool to build ... segments of a .theme file....i have a bunch of code ....but the placement is mathematicly "tough"....anyone have an idea?
<tdn> nosrednaekim, I cannot seem to find CLI instructions anywhere.
<Sammy_Food_Run> it displeases
<nosrednaekim> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tdn> nosrednaekim, yes. This is where I am looking. There is nothing on CLI instructions.
<dru> man man
<dru> tdn
<dru> terminal man man
<Sammy_Food_Run> was
<dru> or man help
<dru> or man "application"
<Sammy_Food_Run> arthurarchnix: he doesnt know, because hes responding to some other channel
<tdn> dru, ?
<dru> (application refers to the program you would like to know more about from the cli
<dru> )
<dru> tdn
<dru> what are you trying to do
<tdn> dru, please read in the buffer above. This is about upgrading from CLI. I know man pages, thank you.
<Sammy_Food_Run> you're probably better off timid/modest but as you're sring you may be less picky
<dru> apt-get install dist-upgrade ...after you have edited apt/source/list* to contain the hardy repository....if you dox installed then it should go pretty smothlynt have
<dru> *dont have x
<nosrednaekim> tdn: follow "network upgrade for ubuntuservers"
<steve555> to edit the sources file,try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dru> change all *gutsy to *hardy ....pretty simple actually
<dru> :P
<tdn> nosrednaekim, ok. I thought of that one, but it would be nice if it said something like "command line only upgrade". There is nothing on the page that indicates that this procedure will be CLI only.
<dru> then :apt-get dist-upgrade....do your normal updates after that and cross your fingers so nothing goes wrong
<tdn> nosrednaekim, also, this is not a Ubuntu Server. This is regular Ubuntu, installed on a server. I would like to change it to Ubuntu Server. How do I do this. I am aware that the difference might only be some packages that are installed/removed, but I would still like to know how to do it then.
<Sammy_Food_Run> mre was i right or not dammit
<dru> tdn....dude server is just a live minimal edition without the fancy gui ...its exsactly the same as a full cd
<dru> with the alternative cd you can also install a "non X" system .....but certain packages like ssh mysql or other server software are not set up by default
<dru> server edition contains server software .... and yes as usual non gui ...:D
<nosrednaekim> tdn: the difference is really just the kernel
<tdn> nosrednaekim, thank you.
<tdn> nosrednaekim, for the info on the kernel.
<tdn> nosrednaekim, but I still would like some instructions on how to change to it.
<tdn> nosrednaekim, if this is possible.
<nosrednaekim> tdn: just install the server kernel
<tdn> nosrednaekim, how do I remove everything Ubuntu Desktop related?
<dru> rtfm
<nosrednaekim> I don't know really....
<tdn> dru, please, if you have nothing constructive to contribute, then just stay out of this.
<dru> tdn : your asking us to walk you thru in stalling a system ....here ill help you
<dru> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition
<dru> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/switch-ubuntu-server-to-use-internet-repositories-instead-of-cdrom/
<dru> i think that second one is the one your looking for
<dru> this may also be of use to you http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/can-one-switch-gui-onoff-in-ubuntu-server-6.06-want-to-learn-server-but...-576783/
<tdn> dru, I'll look through it. Thanks.
<_Soul> anyone triedthe kde4 version of konqueror?
<_Soul> i've noticed the search-field is gone :
<_Soul> any way to get it back
<nosrednaekim> _Soul: not that I know of
<_Soul> hmm, ok :\
<nosrednaekim> do you just use it for google?
<_Soul> yeah
<nosrednaekim> entering "google: search term" in the main bar works :)
<_Soul> oh, ok :)
<_Soul> thanks
<zmj|Blokhmen> ok, so I can't remove kio-umountwrapper and it's messing up my package manager.
<giorgio> hi
<engineer> hey
<_Soul> hi
<zmj|Blokhmen> I can't remove the kio-umountwrapper, anyone know how to help?
<_Soul> how to remove kde3 after installing kde4?:P
<minhaaj> kde4 is cool _Soul ?
<nosrednaekim> _Soul: I'd keep it around if I were you
<_Soul> but now i have double up of every application
<_Soul> brb
<nosrednaekim> _Soul: edit them out of the menu
<minhaaj> can't you upgrade kde3 ?
<gottabeandrew> i just installed 8.04 of kubuntu with kde3. on desktop effects, i have it set to custom. i also have "advanced desktop effects settings" installed but when i change the settings on compizconfig (e.g. wobbly windows), the effects don't happen. why not?
<engineer> with compiz?
<gottabeandrew> what do you mean?
<minhaaj> what effect do you want gottabeandrew ?
<gottabeandrew> ok, compiz stuff i have installed:
<gottabeandrew> advanced desktop effects settings (ccsm)
<gottabeandrew> desktop effects
<engineer> some effects don't work if wobbly is enabled
<gottabeandrew> none of the effects work, i want them all work
<engineer> make sure none is blocking that
<gottabeandrew> they're not
<gottabeandrew> none of the effects work
<minhaaj> did you change appearance of your desktop ?
<minhaaj> or did you type kwin --replace ?
<gottabeandrew> no
<Carutsu> if i need a package which is not updated in kubuntu but in debian is, may I just install it?
<minhaaj> what is the file ext Carutsu ? .deb ?
<minhaaj> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Carutsu> .deb yes
<minhaaj> read this gottabeandrew
<steve555> gottabeanview,can I ask which drivers are you using?
<minhaaj> Carutsu:  you can install any package with .deb
<gottabeandrew> no, i don't have a clue
<Carutsu> minhaaj: ok, thanks I was worried I might break something
<Carutsu> I'll remove the previous library just in case (it's an update)
<steve555> Can I ask which graphics card you've got?
<gottabeandrew> nvidia geforce go 7400
<engineer> gottabeandrew type compiz --replace
<minhaaj> :)
<gottabeandrew> ok, i typed it. now what
<steve555> hit return
<engineer> now compiz should be taking over enabling the effects
<gottabeandrew> lol, i know, i did that too
<gottabeandrew> ok, i'll give it a go
<gottabeandrew> nope, still not working
<minhaaj> you sure your drivers are installed ?
<minhaaj> you should ask that in #compiz
<gottabeandrew> everything is installed
<minhaaj> no idea. have you checked the effects that you want in ccsm ?
<steve555> I'm assuming you haven't got either the nvidia binary,or the propriety driver from the kubuntu repo's.I would try and install the latter via adept first.
<gottabeandrew> i didn't have to do that with ubuntu
<Carutsu> i cannot install it, the dependencies are not met... it ask for libc6, which I have installed so I guess the problem is that is outdated, I'm afraid I'll get into a dependency hell, is it safe to just add the debian repostory? (for the record I'm trying to download libclucene0.9.20 which i need to compile KDE4.1)
<nosrednaekim> Carutsu: better compile libclucene manually
<gottabeandrew> ﻿ok, no offense but i'm just trying kubuntu out, this is the second chance i gave it and it's pretty rubbish at the minute with various things not working properly. i think what i'm gonna do at this point is give up on it and go back to ubuntu. i like the ability to hide the menubar and make it different lengths at each end. does anybody know if i could do that in ubuntu? then it would be fine.
<gottabeandrew> oh, and can i install that clipboard program in ubuntu? thats good. and the notes program.
<gottabeandrew> knotes and klipper
<nosrednaekim> yeah... there is glipper... and tomboy might work
<gottabeandrew> ook, thats cool
<gottabeandrew> what about changing the taskbar so its not full length?
<minhaaj> have you updated kubuntu's packages steve ?
<minhaaj> err
<minhaaj> gottabeandrew:
<minhaaj> maybe he is missing dependencies
<nosrednaekim> dunno about that
<gottabeandrew> oh, and i like the login screen
<gottabeandrew> and the ability to change that
<gottabeandrew> if i could have that stuff or similar stuff in ubuntu then i'm set
<Carutsu> err, is the update question for me?
<gottabeandrew> right, going now
<gottabeandrew> bawwwy!!
<the-erm> I'm thinking about getting a lap top, I'd like to be able to run kubuntu with it, but I'm not sure if the wireless card in it will work, which is the main reason why I want the laptop.  Is there a site where I can look it up?
<the-erm> It's an acer T2370 if that makes any difference.
<the-erm> I googled it but ... well I figured I'd check in here.
<mneptok> T2370 is an Intel CPU
<mneptok> did Acer really choose the same thing for a model name?
<mneptok> anyway, just get the Kubuntu Live CD, boot off it, and see what works.
<the-erm> oh ok my bad then.
<minhaaj> the-erm:  wireless card works smoothly
<minhaaj> atleast mine did.
<minhaaj> if it can detect your eth0 it can detect wireless too
<the-erm> minhaaj: are you sure ... what kind of laptop did you have.
<minhaaj> dell inspiron 6400 with ati radeon X1400
<the-erm> Every time I've had didn't work quite right.  But that was a usb wireless card.
<minhaaj> compiz works with even ati
<mneptok> minhaaj: that's not true. the wired and wireless chipsets are usually very different.
<minhaaj> you can also make sure it works when you go to buy laptop
<mneptok> the-erm: try a live session.
<minhaaj> mneptok:  dunno, in my network it shows both are enabled
<minhaaj> and i did nothing.
<the-erm> I'm not too sure if they'd like me poping in linux and booting from it.
<minhaaj> kubuntu is the most smooth installation i've ever had of linux
<minhaaj> who ?
<mneptok> minhaaj: because both wired and wireless chipsets have drivers
<the-erm> circuit city.
<minhaaj> dunno mneptok no complaints for me though :)
<minhaaj> you dont have to tell them. test it yourself
<minhaaj> i am sure they have trial periods after sale
<the-erm> Oh you mean after I get home.
<minhaaj> :) you can get another one if that didnt work.
<minhaaj> yep
<minhaaj> most new laptops are compatible with linux
<minhaaj> infact if you want, you can buy dell's new series that ships with ubuntu
<the-erm> Unfortunately I'm not one of these people that returns things.  If I don't want it I don't buy it.
<mneptok> the-erm: you don't have a laptop yet?
<the-erm> If I want it I buy it and live with the decision unless the product is so crappy ...
<minhaaj> unfortunately there is no other way you can test linux on it before you buy it :)
<the-erm> mneptok: I haven't needed one, they are vanity items.
<Pennycook> minhaaj: Unfortunately, whilst its true lots of things "work" with Kubuntu, they don't necessarily work as well as you'd like them to.  And in terms of testing before you buy, you can use Google.
<minhaaj> you can test live cd at shop, no ?
<Ralesk> hi all
<minhaaj> i am not buying anything Pennycook. its the-erm
<mneptok> the-erm: make Intel CPU, grpahics, and wireless a priority. look for the 3945 and 4965 Intel mobile platforms.
<Pennycook> I know, but I was talking to you.
<helpy> i know what you told me :)
<helpy> i have just switched from windows, and kubuntu is like a dream come true.
<Ralesk> using KDE3 at the moment and Hardy -- Kopete kinda refuses to mark my task bar in Kicker (running kwin as window manager)... :/
<helpy> Linux is still pretty complex but its certainly worth learning and your time
<Ralesk> and the notifications are set to mark the taskbar entry
<Ralesk> and other apps don't seem to have this problem.
<chef123> hello i am a newbee to linux and ubuntu where can i get help and support from please
<Carutsu> nosrednaekim: i cannot compile it manually, libclucene depends on libc6 >=2.5 which I'll have to compile too
<Carutsu> @_@
<steve555> Ralesk,for a start,there is :http://ubuntuforums.org/ and the #ubuntu channel on freenode.net
<Carutsu> I think I'll just try Arch I've heard it's harder to set up but easier to manage this kind of cases, oh well
<chef123> i play guitar and have been using the powertab software under a windows os.  is there a linux equivelent i can install
<Ralesk> steve555: why #ubuntu if this is a kubuntu/kde/related issue?
<matsdb> chef123: you can try to run it under winemaybe
<matsdb> wine maybe*
<chef123> what is wine
<Ralesk> ubuntuforums, okay, that's a valid point, I tried launchpad and bugs.kde.org to see if there's been a report yet
<steve555> I thought he was using ubuntu,not kubuntu,so if I had caused offence.
<matsdb> implementation of the win32 api on linux
<chef123> where can i get it and how do i install it
<matsdb> sudo apt-get install wine
<nosrednaekim> Carutsu: yeah... or get Intrepid
<brs> Hi all. I'm trying to chroot into my system from a hardy boot dvd, but all I get from chroot is "Bus error". Google only turns up unanswered questions AFAICS. Can anyone here help?
<Carutsu> nosrednaekim: intrepid? isn't it kind of new?
<nosrednaekim> Carutsu: oh yeah :)
<chef123> thank you for your help
<Carutsu> I'm in Gutsy... I'll have a look if it's in hardy
<nosrednaekim> oh yeah... definately go to hardy
<podr0znik> 'evening all
<Carutsu> weird, packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/allpackages, hangs konqueror and firefox over here! lol
<Ralesk> Carutsu: I had a similar issue when I once tried to browse Fedora's similar page!
<Ralesk> way too big for these browsers :P
<Carutsu> Ralesk: yep, it seems I solved it
<Ralesk> did you use elinks of w3m? :P
<matsdb> lynx is teh shit
<ScorpKing-Laptop> hmm.. how do i use checkinstall again?
<ScorpKing-Laptop> matsdb: then it might not smell to well ;)
<matsdb> hehe
 * ScorpKing-Laptop loves google..
<helpy> i wonder where is my superkaramba i have just installed
<helpy> strigi desktop search is pathetic
<ScorpKing-Laptop> helpy: press alt+f2 nd type in superkaramba
<helpy> ok
<helpy> nothing
<bdog> hello
<wolfspfote> hi there...
<helpy> i can't find superkaramba, where is it gone :(
<nosrednaekim> helpy: there should be a blue icon on your panel
<ScorpKing-Laptop> how do i change ./configure path= ???? i get "changing permissions of `/usr/local/lib/libta_lib.a': No such file or directory"
<jouellette> Has anyone been able to compile Google Gadgets using QT4?
<navetz_> hey can someone help me with dualscreening with xrandr
<jouellette> ScorpKing-Laptop: try ./configure --prefix=/usr
<ScorpKing-Laptop> thanks jouellette :)
<jouellette> ScorpKing-Laptop: did it work?
<ScorpKing-Laptop> one sec
<navetz_> hey can someone help me with dualscreening with xrandr, I have a 22" widescreen "1680 * 1050" and my laptop which is "1200*800", is there a way to set them up to both work at the same time?
<jouellette> navetz_: Patience....
<navetz_> jouellette: sorry just adding more details
<jouellette> navetz_: Did you try krandrtray ?
<nosrednaekim> navetz_: yeah there is a way... but I am by no means an expert at it :P
<minhaaj> sorry i got dc nosrednaekim
<minhaaj> what did you say i can find super karamba ?
<jouellette> navetz_: the Gui might be an easier way to try to get it to work
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: is there a blue button in your system tray?
<navetz_> jouellette: no, I have never been able to get krandrtray to work.
<ScorpKing-Laptop> jouellette: configure didn't spit out any errors. i'll see what happens when i run make install. it will take a while for make to finish running though
<jouellette> navetz_: you might need to setup your display drivers correctly, what video card are you using?
<minhaaj> nope
<minhaaj> only konversation
<navetz_> jouellette: intel i810
<jouellette> navetz_: if you go to your Monitor & Display settings, what's the driver used?
<jouellette> navetz_: actually, are you using kde3 or kde4?
<navetz_> jouellette: kde3 and it says driver: intel
<jouellette> uhmm
<jouellette> navetz_: on a laptop?
<jouellette> of course, and you've played with the CRT/LCD button?
<alexander> hello
<jouellette> did you boot with the monitor pluged in?
<jouellette> alexander: oi!
<navetz_> jouellette: yes laptop, and yes I boot with the monitor plugged in
<alexander> can someone help me fix my video card to work again?
<ScorpKing-Laptop> alexander: only if you explain the problem ;)
<alexander> Hm... thats probably too much work for me. need you to just fix it.
<minhaaj> ScorpKing-Laptop:  how can i find my installed superkaramba on my computer
<minhaaj> i can't find it
<alexander> Just kidding :)
<navetz_> jouellette: thanks for the help, I am gonna give something a try then come back alter
<jouellette> alexander: if it worked before, you can look in /etc/X11/ there should be backups of your older xorg.conf
<ScorpKing-Laptop> minhaaj: run it from konsole and see if it's installed
<minhaaj> how to run it from console ?
<nosrednaekim> just run "superkaramba"
<ScorpKing-Laptop> open konsole and type in superkaramba and press enter
<jouellette> minhaaj: alt-F2 then type supekaramba
<jouellette> * superkaramba
<minhaaj> it doesnt work
<ScorpKing-Laptop> jouellette: i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/16969/ when i run sudo checkinstall
<ScorpKing-Laptop> minhaaj: sudo aptitude install superkaramba
<alexander> Ok. Here is the descriptions: Its a intel card. At first it didnt work when i installed ubuntu (no signal on screen) had to use VESA. Then, i down-clocked my motherboard (its integrated gfx) to original values, and suddenly it worked. I got it working with the intel driver, everything was fine. But then suddenly it didnt work anymore. i dont know if i did anything, i think not, but maybe a system update or something like that. This
<alexander> time the computer wasnt dead with no signal to screen. but the screen now flashes repeatably and says "out of range". when i CTRL ALT F2 it goes into console though. everything works nice in Vista. So my guess is that a system update of the driver fucked up or something, but i dont really know. so now im using ubuntu with VESA driver... boring! help?
<minhaaj> ok
<ScorpKing-Laptop> minhaaj: run that in konsole
<minhaaj> btw i dont get the syntax of linux commands
<minhaaj> i can use sudo apt-get install superkaramba too ?
<Ralesk> yup
<minhaaj> :)
<minhaaj> is there a good book on ubuntu ?
<ScorpKing-Laptop> wtf! alexander
<prodigy> minhaaj: try ubuntu documentation.
<ScorpKing-Laptop> wtf!
<alexander> ScorpKing-Laptop ???
<ScorpKing-Laptop> alexander: do you see the splash screen?
<minhaaj> it isn't very coherent prodigy
<ScorpKing-Laptop> alexander: please watch your language
<minhaaj> its good for specific problems, but it doesnt give starter-to-pro tour of linux
<alexander> ScorpKing-Laptop:  i see the loading bar... until the login should have come. then it starts flashing !
<nosrednaekim> ScorpKing-Laptop: your's ain't all that much better :P
<prodigy> minhaaj: oh. i thing there are some real books, try the amazon.com
 * ScorpKing-Laptop puts nosrednaekim in a box..
<minhaaj> <ScorpKing-Laptop> wtf! <=== right nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> XD
<Ralesk> :D
<minhaaj> i'd go with torrents prodigy.
<minhaaj> :)
<ScorpKing-Laptop> alexander: the resolution settings seems to be out
<alexander> my language?? :P
<Ralesk> so... I guess no one is having any problems with kopete?
<alexander> ScorpKing-Laptop:  yeah... how do i fix fix that? it should be 1920X1600
<minhaaj> nope
<minhaaj> there are alot of messengers if you want to switch Ralesk
<prodigy> minhaaj: i think that is illegal. those books cost, if you download them over torrents, it is illegal
<Ralesk> I don't
<minhaaj> try apt get manager
<Ralesk> pidgin sucks, all the alternatives suck too :/
<ScorpKing-Laptop> alexander: open konsole and run sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.broken then reboot and the file should be created again
<minhaaj> i dont believe in piracy and copyright bs
<minhaaj> :)
<Ralesk> my humble apologies to all the developers, but eh.
<ScorpKing-Laptop> where's the bot today?
<genii> alexander: PErhaps back up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf then run the reconfigure -phigh    choosing some lower resolution for the top setting.
<minhaaj> an average book is say about $50 on amazon
<Ralesk> anyway, kopete refuses to flash my taskbar for new entries today
<prodigy> minhaaj: me neither, but this is not the place of discusing that ;)
<genii> ScorpKing-Laptop: You need the ! before the factoid name :)
<prodigy> only legal things in official support irc
<minhaaj> for some people its half month's expense
<ScorpKing-Laptop> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<minhaaj> for example me :)
<ScorpKing-Laptop> haha
 * ScorpKing-Laptop is blond
<genii> hehe
<minhaaj> :)
<prodigy> minhaaj: i live on 150-200$ a month:)
<genii> alexander: The driver name should likely be either: intel            or: i810
<minhaaj> heh slightly richer than me :)
<alexander> genii:  it used to work with intel
<minhaaj> where you from ?
<alexander> so i guess the resolution is the problem
<prodigy> serbia
<minhaaj> great.
<prodigy> yoU?
<minhaaj> Pakistan
<ScorpKing-Laptop> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<minhaaj> do you see questions around ScorpKing-Laptop ?
<genii> alexander: "out of range" normally can also mean video card is putting out some setting the monitor just physically can't do
<prodigy> i would spend less, but i live in belgrade now, renting a place untill i finnish studies.
<ScorpKing-Laptop> minhaaj: i'm trying to get there ;)
<minhaaj> heh atleast dont stop introductions then
<ScorpKing-Laptop> i'm trying to compile soething but get http://paste.ubuntu.com/16969/ when i run sudo checkinstall
<alexander> yes
<alexander> im using DVI
<minhaaj> nothing wrong with that. ubuntu is humanity, so let humans interact :)
<minhaaj> oh ok prodigy
<minhaaj> i am almost done with my MBA here too.
<ScorpKing-Laptop> something*
<alexander> how can i make the intel graphics driver to output a safe resolution for me? (not using vesa)
<minhaaj> btw i am getting kde4 .. would that effect my kde3 ?
<minhaaj> any problems ?
<prodigy> great, minhaaj ... i am finishing a bachelor degree IT management...
<minhaaj> cool.
<alexander> oh
<minhaaj> I teach and collaborate online too :)
<prodigy> minhaaj: i do not think so, they suppose to be separate.
<alexander> and by the way
<alexander> my graphics does work with VGA
<Carutsu> how can I watch an encrypted DVD with Kaffeine?
<minhaaj> oh ok, how do i uninstall kde3 ?
<prodigy> i think i do to.
<alexander> just not DVI... (but it used to)
<prodigy> Carutsu: use vlc
<Freddy2> hi
<Carutsu> i tried it crashed...
<minhaaj> vlc is awesome
<prodigy> minhaaj: from adept.
<minhaaj> ok
<genii> alexander: I just told you. Back up the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf   first.    Then to run:      sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   and choose some saner resolution. If you want to change also the driver and other stuf omit the -phigh part
<prodigy> Carutsu: if it does not play, install kubuntu restricted extras...
<Freddy2> is there any way to add 32-bit dev packages in a 64 bit system?
<Carutsu> i think it's unrelated
<navetz> hey, where can I go in kde to find the amount of ram my computer is using?
<Carutsu> i stand by this laptop and now it's acting weird...
<nosrednaekim> genii: that doesn't work on hardy
<alexander> genii: it doesnt work for me. i only get keyboard settings etc.. but no graphics...
<alexander> i have the newest ubuntu
<genii> nosrednaekim: No? PErhaps kxgenerator still works then?
 * genii wonders when this change happened
<nosrednaekim> never heard of that...
<nosrednaekim> genii: with hardy and xorg7.3
<alfredo> ciao
<genii> alexander: You could try the gui way, by installing kxgenerator. You can modify xorg settings from it.
<alexander> ok
<alexander> applications --> add/remove ?
<genii> alexander: Yes. Or otherwise by apt-get like:   sudo apt-get install kxgenerator
<alexander> oh sorry
<alexander> im in a wrong channel
<alexander> i have ubuntu, not kubuntu
<genii> I need to leave in order to depart this workplace and arrive at my other workplace on time. I'll be back online in about 40 minutes
<nosrednaekim> alexander: s'ok
<alexander> i tried sudo apt-get install xgenerator -didnt work. kxgenerator worked. but i have gnome so it didnt show up
<tinin> How could I create a mime tipe?
<tinin> I asociated *tbt files (tablatures) to open with wine and a program
<tinin> now they open right, but I always get an error in konqueror saying, "could not find mimetipe application/octet-stream"
<ScorpKing-Laptop> what package has /usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/common/g++.conf ?
<node_> heeeeeeeey
<nosrednaekim> hi node_
<ScorpKing-Laptop> !find qmake
<ubottu> File qmake found in cdbs, kdeartwork-theme-icon, kdeartwork-theme-icon-kde4, kdevelop, kdevelop-data (and 6 others)
<node_> ubuntu is great guys
<node_> i just love it
<node_> any of u guys know where i can find a progy that makes me surf annonyomosly?
<nosrednaekim> ScorpKing-Laptop:
<nosrednaekim> [geebee:michael]~> dpkg -S /usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/common/g++.conf
<nosrednaekim> libqt4-dev: /usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/common/g++.conf
<ScorpKing-Laptop> nosrednaekim: thats handy. thanks
<node_> any of u guys know where i can find a progy that makes me surf annonyomosly?
<ScorpKing-Laptop> nosrednaekim: tis makefile gives me loads of errors - http://paste.ubuntu.com/16978/ maybe installing that will help
<coreymon77> node_: out of curiosity, is there a reason you need to be annonymous?
<dad> hi all is there a program available similar to 'Dragon Dictate'?
<jhutchins_wk> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ScorpKing-Laptop> nosrednaekim: aptitude search libqt4-dev gives me "i A libqt4-dev - Qt 4 development files" what package has qmake?
<nosrednaekim> libqt4-dev I think
<ScorpKing-Laptop> ah yes
<coreymon77> dad: you mean dragon naturally speaking?
<dad> sorry yes
<coreymon77> there are dictation programs probably
<coreymon77> of that one in particular and of that high callibur, no clue
<jhutchins_wk> I think festival is speech synthesys, not recognition...
<ScorpKing-Laptop> jhutchins_wk , nosrednaekim: i've been at this for hours but still get http://paste.ubuntu.com/16982/ when i try to compile qtstalker 0.36
<coreymon77> jhutchins_wk: dragon naturally speaking is dictation, not recognition afaik
<ScorpKing-Laptop> any ideas or pointer?
<neofax> Anyone here using HD-DVD in ubuntu?
<dad> searched adept for dictate and voice but no joy thanx for your response have to trawl through google then
<jhutchins_wk> coreymon77: Same thing.
<jhutchins_wk> dad:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_speech_recognition_software
<jhutchins_wk> Says you can run dragon via wine, and they're working on OS recognition.
<coreymon77> jhutchins_wk: not really, recognition is usually meant for system control with speech programs, dictation is purely for speech to text
<dad> thanx youve given me some where to start
<jhutchins_wk> coreymon77: Recognition is the first step - where you put the recognised text is a second layer.
<coreymon77> true
<coreymon77> dad: general rule for finding linux apps, 1. try apt, 2. check google/wikipedia
<dad> thanx coreymon77
<dad> new to this
<coreymon77> dad: another soul salvaged from the dark side :P
<dad> not quite there yet but getting closer each day
<neofax> Anyone using HD-DVD?
<coreymon77> neofax: i thought that was a dead format by now
<neofax> Not when you have movies in that format.  Plus, most movies are cheap now.
<neofax> The ubuntu help wiki says you can get it to work on edgy.  I was thinking it would be included in the kernel by now.
<navetz> does anyone know how to find out what the max virtual resolution you video card will support with xrandr?
<neofax> navetz: xrandr will support what your card is telling it along with the edid of your monitor.  However, you can push it past the edid of your monitor if your monitor does not tell X correctly.
<jhutchins_wk> navetz: When you say virtual resolution, you mean where the desktop is larger than the window, right?
<navetz> jhutchins_wk: yes , I want to use xrandr
<jhutchins_wk> xrandr is a resizing tool.
<neofax> navetz: That didn't answer the question.  I think what jhutchins_wk is asking is the ability to show what your card can handle and everything else offscreen and you can "scroll" to the other portions of the screen.
<jhutchins_wk> Right, that's a virtual desktop or virtual resolution.
<navetz> neofax: oh ok rightm yes I want to know what my maximum virtual resolution is
<jhutchins_wk> For instance, I can have a 1280x1024 desktop and view it with a 640x480 window/resolution.
<neofax> navetz: Theoretically, you can have any virtual resolution, but you may need to scroll a while
<jhutchins_wk> There has to be a limit, probably system RAM though.
<Broadcom> kubuntu keeps freezing randomly. anybody have any idea why?
<neofax> What is happening is X is only drawing what your card can handle until you scroll and it then draws that portion of the screen.
<jhutchins_wk> Essentially the same thing as multiple desktops, just different access method.
<nosrednaekim> Broadcom: maybe your nick has something to do with it?
<Broadcom> nosrednaekim: nope
<neofax> Broadcom: Are you using firefox 3 b5?
<jhutchins_wk> Broadcom: Anything in particular that seems to trigger it?
<Broadcom> neofax: i was for a while, but stoped
<Broadcom> nope
<navetz> jhutchins_wk, neofax: I am trying to set up dual screen monitors, I think that my video card cannot support a max virtual resolution that I am setting, It works for lower resolutions but not for a resolution this high. Also I have plenty of ram, (I just bought it)
<neofax> Have you tried looking in /var/log/messages?
<neofax> navetz: What is the resolution you are trying?
<neofax> navetz: Also, please post your xorg.conf at pastebin.
<jhutchins_wk> ubottu: dual-head | navetz
<ubottu> navetz: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<navetz> neofax: I am trying maximum 1680 x 1850, I am putting my new 22" above my laptop monitor. Also it works when I use a virtual resolution of 1280*1600, but then my new 22" monitor has a ugly resolution. 1 sec to post my xorg
<jhutchins_wk> navetz: USE PASTEBIN!
<Broadcom> neofax: trying that, cant figure out where there startup info starts
<navetz> jhutchins_wk: I will
<navetz> jhutchins_wk: line 94
<navetz> http://pastebin.com/d5000e697
<Broadcom> pastebin.com/m552a6883
<Broadcom> that is right before it crashed
<steve555> Broadcom,I think it could your graphics card,I had a similar problem a few days ago.Previously,I was wondering why both my Kubuntu and Windows was locking up after an hour or so.I solved it by shutting down the system,opening the case,taking out the graphics card,and putting the graphics card back in again.The problem had gone away for me after that.
<Broadcom> steve555: hmm, im not sure how comfortable i am with doing that. were you getting those errors?
<navetz> does anyone know where the logs go when you do xrandr
<engineer> /var/log ?
<neofax> navetz: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<navetz> neofax: ah ok thanks.
<neofax> navetz: I am not that great with xinerama, but by cloning, aren't you essentially making a copy of the laptop screen to the 22" monitor?  Or does it put the screen above the laptop and incorporate it as one smooth screen?
<navetz> neofax: by cloning, I am able to see both screens at the same time when my laptop starts up. Then because of the virtaul line, I can execute the command xrandr --output VGA --above LVDS to make my 22" go ontop of my laptop screen.
<steve555> I wasn't getting any errors as such,as both the dessktops(kubuntu and windows)just totally froze on me.I couldn'nt move the mouse or input the keyboard,I couldn't even do a alt+ctrl+del.I had to either press the reset switch several times,or do a complete hard shutdown with the power switch and wait a few minutes.
<navetz> neofax: it works for a virtual line of 1280 * 1600, but the my 22" uses a resolution of 1280*800
<Broadcom> http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=705267&page=4 look at spaetz's comment any idea what i should do?
<neofax> navetz: That is what I thought.  I think the problem is the 1680 lines of horizontal resolution.  It may be a xinerama thing.  I will check google.
<navetz> neofax: hum ok, do you think that may be to big?
<neofax> Broadcom: That is the fix if you are running a imac
<Broadcom> neofax: im on a Powerbook, But i dont get the fix
<navetz> neofax: humm: Virtual screen is limited to 2048x2048 for intel,
<greendingbat> navetz: there is a way to fix that
<navetz> greendingbat: how?
<greendingbat> navetz: all virtual machine emulators use a virtual tool kit thing
<greendingbat> it makes sure that the res of the VM matches that of the host
<greendingbat> what emulator are you using?
<navetz> greendingbat: humm ok. I am using xrandr
<greendingbat> k, well, go to the menu, usually under the virtual machine tab
<greendingbat> look for something that says install virtal tools or something like that
<greendingbat> it installs in the guest OS
<greendingbat> a VM emulator i found that works really well is VMware server
<navetz> greendingbat: I think we may be misunderstanding eachother
<greendingbat> it's free and you can get it here
<greendingbat> www.vmware.com
<jhutchins_wk> xrandr is not a virtual machine!  It's a video control utility!
<navetz> greendingbat: this is not for a virtual machine, it is for my desktop to be able to dualscreen.
<jhutchins_wk> X Rotate and Resize!
<jhutchins_wk> !info xrandr
<ubottu> Package xrandr does not exist in hardy
<greendingbat> ohhhh
<greendingbat> i see
<jhutchins_wk> !find xrandr
<ubottu> Found: libxrandr-dev, libxrandr2, libxrandr2-dbg
<navetz> :) thanks though.
<greendingbat> no prob
<greendingbat> im running kubuntu in a VM
<greendingbat> didn't want to have to reformat the comp to install
<navetz> I have to restart X, brb
<greendingbat> what does xrandr do?
<greendingbat> and why does it not exist in the latest ver of Kubuntu?
<greendingbat> !find mozilla
<navetz> humm ok I lied I think
<navetz> I use to have my old crt monitor plugged in a dualscreening
<ubottu> Found: libmono-mozilla0.1-cil, liferea, mozilla-devscripts, mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail, totem-mozilla (and 87 others)
<navetz> I just got my new 22" and i plugged it in and dualscreened without restarting X and it worked.
<navetz> I cannot get it to work again
<navetz> and I cannot get it to go 1680 1050 resoltuion
<greendingbat> ohhhh
<greendingbat> trying to dual-screen w/ linux?
<greendingbat> interesting
<greendingbat> i was not aware that kubuntu supported dualscreen
<navetz> greendingbat: it is getting better.
<greendingbat> on second thought, i guess it could, just would need some extra software
<navetz> i am going to restart my computer now, brb
<neofax> navetz: OK, check out these two sites:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4003194&postcount=584  and http://fvwm.lair.be/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2060&view=previous
<navetz> neofax: alright thanks
<neofax> These basically say you will need to add the horizontal and vertical res and set your virtual to that.
<navetz> neofax: oh I see, I don't have a mode for "1680*1050" makes sense. Brb 1 min
<neofax> However, here is where things get strange.  You can use a MegedFb setting and have the laptop run at its optimal res and the 22" at its so you wouldn't need to scroll anything, it would just fit.
<BCM43> where do i file a bug for a ppc on kubuntu?
<neofax> navetz: What are the optimal res's for the laptop and the 22"
<Daisuke_Ido> BCM43: you pretty much don't
<neofax> BCM43: Launchpad
<Daisuke_Ido> PPC is no longer supported
<BCM43> ok, thanks
<navetz> neofax: man thanks a lot, ill brb in  min, also the optimal rez for the laptop is 1280*800 and for 22" is 1680*1050
<Daisuke_Ido> if you're using 6.06, then you can use launchpad
<neofax> navetz: So, your virtual res should be set at min 3760x1850
<BCM43> oh, ok, im on 8.04
<BCM43> i guess im up the river without support
<nwtechguy> hello all...i've installed KDE4 on ubuntu 8.04 on my tablet. my apt/sources.list has all the ubuntu sources, no kubuntu sources...are there kubuntu-specific sources?
<Odd-rationale> ntno
<nosrednaekim> nwtechguy: nope
<neofax> navetz: Sorry, I mean 1280x1850
<Odd-rationale> nwtechguy: no, they use the same repos
<nwtechguy> thanks
<navetz> neofax: I think you mean 1680 * 1850
<prodigy> there is in adept i686 optimised libgl1-mesa-swx11. should i install that one?
<Daisuke_Ido> 1280x1850?
<prodigy> instead of normal?
<connor> hello everyone
<connor> #conky
<Daisuke_Ido> is that even a real resolution?
<connor> what?
<connor> whats the question
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, i see now
<connor> i may be able to be of assistance
<neofax> navetz: Yes, that is what I meant.
<Daisuke_Ido> virtual, spanning
<Daisuke_Ido> nevermind :D
<navetz> connor: I am trying to dualscreen on my 22" acer and my laptop with xrandr and a virtual line in my xorg.
<connor> oh ok
<connor> hmm
<prodigy> i use intel i915 gpu and have libgl1 dri and glx installed. should i install i686 optimised swx11?
<connor> whats the problem
<prodigy> i want to speed up my kde.
<connor> how slow is it
<prodigy> not too much.
<navetz> connor: It is not working, but I think we might have a solution so I am gonna restart x and come back.
<connor> hm
<connor> wait
<connor> do you have aim?
<navetz> no I don't
<navetz> brb
<connor> ok
<navetz> humm that did not work :(
<connor> sucks
<connor> i cant switch desktops
<navetz> ahh i managed to turn on my laptop screen though.
<navetz> But the resolution is messed up :S
<connor> how could you not turn on your laptop screen
<connor> well
<navetz> I used xrandr --output LVDS --auto
<connor> if my resolution ever gets messed up, there is an auto adjust button my monitor that fits the screen perfectly in resolution
<navetz> connor: but I am trying to dualscreen
<connor> i was just saying :V
<connor> if i had ubuntu on my dad's laptop
<connor> i would totally help you
<connor> ubuntu on a 52 inch lcd tv
<connor> that would be SWEET
<navetz> connor: yup
<connor> hmm
<connor> i may be able to help
<connor> idunno yet
<connor> what exactly is happening?
<minhaaj> how to get adept notifier
<connor> minhaaj: whats the problem
<minhaaj> i get adept notifier
<minhaaj> window in taskbar
<connor> you want it?
<connor> explain what is happening
<minhaaj> it is a notifier i dont want
<minhaaj> it appears, a green bulb comes up
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: and?
<minhaaj> i want to get rid of i
<minhaaj> it
<Daisuke_Ido> you want to get rid of notifications that there may be important updates you need to install?
<Daisuke_Ido> bright
<minhaaj> no no
<minhaaj> you dont get it. its a bug
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not doing this again
<minhaaj> :s
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: wait... it appears as a window in the corner of your screen?
<Pici> Its a bug?
<minhaaj> yea its not a program
<minhaaj> it doesnt open up
<minhaaj> i have to kill it everytime
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: thats a compiz bug
<minhaaj> again ?
<nosrednaekim> compiz causes a ton of bugs :P
<navetz> I got it working!!!!!
<minhaaj> why do ppl use compiz :s
<navetz> hazza!!!
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: cause its pretty :P
<minhaaj> hehe
<minhaaj> can't it run normally without screwing up like george bush
<axel> apropos compiz: which packages are installed by the Kubuntu Desktop-Effects-Dialogue (K-Menue > System Settings > Desktop Effects)?
<axel> I want to remove them.
<navetz> haha ! I now have dualscreen with my 22" and compiz spinning cubes and everything awesome
<navetz> man thanks for all the help guys.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> axel: justa  sec, let me check
<connor> nie
<connor> wait
<axel> nosrednaekim: OK. Thanks!
<connor> spinning desktop cube on dual monitors? O_O
<nosrednaekim> axel: compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<nosrednaekim> axel: and their dependencies
<axel> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<axel>   libcompizconfig0 libdecoration0 linux-headers-2.6.24-17-generic libx11-xcb1
<axel>   compiz-plugins compizconfig-backend-kconfig compiz-core
<axel>   linux-headers-2.6.24-17
<axel> nosrednaekim: The linux-headers cause a strange feeling.
<nosrednaekim> probably an old version
<_eMaX_> apparently I got a new kernel today and now linux doesn't start up as it thinks my root partition is xfs while it is ext3. anyone knows where to change that?
<axel> nosrednaekim: A look in the /boot/grub/menu.lst showed that the kernel 2.6.24-17-generic is used.
<nosrednaekim> yeah... but what version?
<nosrednaekim> _eMaX_: 0.o
<axel> nosrednaekim: how to figure this out?
<_eMaX_> nosrednaekim: that's what I thought :)
<nosrednaekim> axel: do "uname -a"
<axel> nosrednaekim: Linux schlepptop 2.6.24-17-generic #1 SMP Thu May 1 14:31:33 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<nosrednaekim> oh! heh
<nosrednaekim> don't remove it then :)
<axel> nosrednaekim: well, it's suggested. Strange.
<nosrednaekim> well, headers aren't required
<axel> nosrednaekim: I thought the headers-packages were some "meta-packages" for the kernel.
<ign0ramus> hey all. this weekend, i will *finally* get to install kubuntu on my parents' computer.  not having done a fresh install in a long time, what packages should i install out of the box?
<axel> nosrednaekim: Semms, that I was wrong.
<nosrednaekim> ign0ramus: I'd suggest firefox and kubuntu-restricted-extras
<axel> ign0ramus: Risky. Did you prepare your parents for that step?
<ign0ramus> axel: not risky at all.  all they do is email and internet
<axel> ig0
<ign0ramus> firefox, restricted-extras, build-essential... what else?
<szakulec> I'd install Yakuake- it's very easy to get to, and if for some strange reason you need them to type in a command, it's easy to say "Press F12"
#kubuntu 2008-06-05
<ign0ramus> szakulec: i usually put a terminal icon on the desktop, but that works too ;)
<axel> ign0ramus: I thought so, too: E-Mails, Surfing, a very little bit of writing texts.
<szakulec> maybe set-up Amarok?
<Daisuke_Ido> definitely install openssh and ddclient (and set them up with a dyndns account) if you want to easily do tech support from home
<ign0ramus> szakulec: they don't even use it to listen to music, but i think i'll do that, for my own purposes ;)
<axel> ign0ramus: Now I get to hear that the system is sooo complcated. (as some Dialogues are a little bit different from the ones in Windows.
<ign0ramus> daisuke_ido: i've never ssh'd before...
<Daisuke_Ido> ign0ramus: a lot easier than you'd think
<ign0ramus> Daisuke_Ido: i'll check for a tutorial.  good idea!
<szakulec> it's very easy, although you need to know a few things up front about it
<ign0ramus> fyi, i am keeping a 40gb windows partition (that will be first in grub boot order)
<Daisuke_Ido> my in-laws are using ubuntu now and would completely lose it if they had to go back to windows
<ign0ramus> Daisuke_Ido: i was about to lose it, too: always with the A/V, Spyware and Firewall issues... ugh
<Blake_Tst> i just got ubuntu and was wondering can anyone help me with installing programs and waht not
<szakulec> ign0ramus: it's usually a text-console login only, there's no sound, and you've got one terminal to work with.  Also, don't run anything with &
<ign0ramus> now that they finally got a broadband connection (finally!), i won't mind working on their computer
<Daisuke_Ido> that's actually why they agreed to switch.  they had a complete crash, and compaq never gave them restore media, and the restore partition wouldn't boot.
<nosrednaekim> Blake_Tst: what would you like to install?
<Blake_Tst> Teamspeak
<axel> Blake_Tst: What do you want to install?
<nosrednaekim> !info teamspeak
<ubottu> Package teamspeak does not exist in hardy
<Daisuke_Ido> teamspeak is a windows app
<Daisuke_Ido> this isn't windows
<nosrednaekim> thats what I thought <_<
<Daisuke_Ido> you could try wine, but no promises and no guarantees
<Blake_Tst> thought there was a dl linx
<genii> There is a teamspeak addon for pidgin
<Daisuke_Ido> genii: really...  nice
<Daisuke_Ido> there ya go :)
<Blake_Tst> genii how would i get that
<Blake_Tst> i know nothing about computers
<Blake_Tst> but anything is better thne vista imo
<ign0ramus> there's a teamspeak tutorial here (YMMV): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak
<Blake_Tst> ok thanks
<axel> Blake_Tst: I found some packages in the Ubuntu-repositories: teamspeak-client and teamspeak-server.
<szakulec> if you're not strictly dependent on TeamSpeak itself, and just need that style of chat client, I'm hearing good things about Mumble
<Blake_Tst> well i need teampseak its self to connect to there servers i belive
<eldowan> I've just started to use the current hardy kde4 build, and was am having a slight problem. When I set the panel to the tiny setting, the digital clock applet is too large to see correctly. Is there a way to change this?
<engineer> firefox 3 rc2 released
<Blake_Tst> gonna try the guide thing
<Blake_Tst> this is so much diffrent then windows o.o
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... this is certainly the hard way to install things too
<Blake_Tst> its worht it i think
<ign0ramus> blake_tst: why not keep a windows partition for using windows apps, instead of forcing them to work in Linux?
<Blake_Tst> well i first went from vista
<Blake_Tst> to xp
<ign0ramus> good choice ;)
<Blake_Tst> adn laptop wouldnt run it
<Blake_Tst> so had to use ubuntu as last resort
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: what model?
<Blake_Tst> and it turned out to be alot better
<Blake_Tst> acer aspire 5520-5334
<nosrednaekim> usually its far easier to install things in ubuntu :)
<ign0ramus> ubuntu is great, but i still need windows for certain things
<Blake_Tst> not the best but ya
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: i have almost the same model... xp probably didn't work because of the SATA drive
<Blake_Tst> ya i have no clue what that is but my computer would shut off randomly
<Blake_Tst> like i had no control
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: you can change the settings in BIOS to emulate IDE, or you can install the SATA driver
<Blake_Tst> not going to bother messing with the BIOS was told if you mess somthing up things turn out bad and i know nothing about computers
<Blake_Tst> suprised i could get ubuntu myself
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: im not trying to disuade you from ubuntu, its great, but you can also run xp if you wish to run windows apps
<Blake_Tst> i know i know just saying for me to do all that im better off just using ubuntu
<Blake_Tst> don't want to mess with stuff i don't know how to fix if i break it lol
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: for the most part, you are, but you will learn to live without certain things (at least for now, anyway) ;)
<Blake_Tst> lol oh boy :x
<ign0ramus> for example, your webcam won't work on any flash-based sites (stickam, live.yahoo), etc
<ign0ramus> not yet, anyway
<Blake_Tst> i have another question i see all these things on youtube its like a 3d cube that you zoom out and cna move it around to go from your desktop to like firefox or to bittorrent
<ign0ramus> compiz fusion
<ign0ramus> google it
<Pici> !compiz | Blake_Tst
<ubottu> Blake_Tst: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Blake_Tst> alright thanks
<Blake_Tst> this is oging to get alot of getting use to o.o
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst:
<Blake_Tst> yes?
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: in a few months, you'll be a pro (or at least intermediate)
<Blake_Tst> ya i know
<ign0ramus> its just like learning anything else
<Blake_Tst> its like if i went from windows to mac its just the switch is hte hard part
<Blake_Tst> i plan on getting a macpro depending on how muhc i make this summer
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: once you learn, it's painful to go back!
<Blake_Tst> want to partion it with ubuntu
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: why do you want to overpay for hardware? ;)
<Blake_Tst> i heard macs were better what else could i get
<Blake_Tst> i also don't liek vista at all
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: with linux, almost any hardware configuration!
<Blake_Tst> hmm
<Blake_Tst> what would be a good laptop to get at a good price
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: macs use pretty much the same hardware (including Intel processors) all other computers use
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: you're using one!  what's wrong with it?
<Blake_Tst> nothing realy just was looking to sell mine to a friend who isnt so well on money and buy myself a new one
<Blake_Tst> oh boy
<Blake_Tst> what the hell just happend lol
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: Macs are cool-looking and trendy, but not really any better than any other configuration you could get for cheaper
<ign0ramus> ? huh
<Blake_Tst> my computer speakers r just like beating for no reason
<Blake_Tst> i think i mihgt have to restart
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: just restart x
<Blake_Tst> i am
<Blake_Tst> brb guys
<ign0ramus> anywho, what else am i missing for a fresh install of kubuntu? firefox, restricted-extras, build-essential, gstreamer codecs, flash plugin... what else?
<ign0ramus> just stuff for basic usability for my parents
<taafis> is there any way to get an "Interactive PHP-shell" in the terminal sessions menu?
<taafis> actually just a terminal that starts with php -a
<ign0ramus> taafis: you just want to run php scripts from terminal? what are you trying to do?
<taafis> to test some stuff, debug etc
<ign0ramus> taafis: so you just want to run php scripts, yes?
<taafis> no, not php-scripts
<taafis> i've got lamp installed
<taafis> but running the php-cli stuff
<ign0ramus> you have php4-cli installed?
<taafis> after you've installed php5-cli you can type "php -a" to get an interactive php shell
<genii> just php -a     should work
<taafis> i know
<taafis> but would be cool to have an option like the Python Interpreter shell
<ign0ramus> oh... that, i have no idea
<genii> taafis: You could make a new user with the default shell of php
<taafis> what do you mean?
<Tstantonfsu> alright i'm back
<szakulec> is there a kde 4 meta-package that installs most or all of kde4?
<genii> taafis: In the same way you have for instance /bin/sh     for the default shell of a user
<iLoveVista> hello, ure o/s is gey.
<taafis> ah, yeah.. i found it in the options in Konsole.. thanks :)
<ign0ramus> TROLL DETECTED.
<iLoveVista> u kant spell
<Blake_Tst> Open a terminal and cd to the directory where you saved the install file
<iLoveVista> im confused.
<Blake_Tst> whats that mean o.o
<iLoveVista> why is linux so ghey?
<iLoveVista> vista makes linux look like the asshole of a deseased grandma
<iLoveVista> *deceased!
<iLoveVista> hello fags, suck my left nut
<Brian88> hi all.
<iLoveVista> hi cunt
<genii> !ops | iLoveVista
<ubottu> iLoveVista: Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<Brian88> I want to install Kubuntu dual boot with my Vista
<ign0ramus> brian88: what version? its very easy
<Jucato> turtle again...
 * stdin waves to Jucato 
<Brian88> 8.04 the new one
 * Jucato /ignores stdin
<Jucato> :D
<Brian88> this is using konversation in kubuntu
<Jucato> hi stdin
<Brian88> my problem is,
<Brian88> my hdd is 80 gb
<stdin> :)
<Blake_Tst> it says cd to the directory where you saved the install file  whats that mean o.o
<ign0ramus> Brian88: and...
<Brian88> 25GB for XP (sorry, I wrong, mine is XP not Vista)
<Brian88> and the rest of the disk for data
<ign0ramus> Brian88: ok, no problems
<Brian88> how to resize the data partition
<Brian88> so I can put this on the resized partition
<Brian88> Data 55GB > 40GB and 10GB for Kubuntu
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: cd means "change directory" in  a terminal, if you type: " cd /home " you will be in your home directory
<Brian88> If I work with datas I will put it in the data partition.
<Brian88> so how to resize
<ign0ramus> Brian88: do "data" and "xp" already have partitions?
<Brian88> yes
<Brian88> | <-- XP 25GB --> | <-------------- DATA 55GB -----------------> |
<Brian88> already filled with data
<Brian88> and I want to change it :
<genii> ign0ramus: No, you'll be one level above your home directory
<ign0ramus> genii: yeah, you caught me ;)
<genii> heh
<Brian88> | <-- XP 25GB --> | <-------------- DATA 45GB ---------------> | <-Kubuntu 10GB -> |
<ign0ramus> Brian88: just use the installer to "shrin" the Data portion
<ign0ramus> *shrink
<ign0ramus> if xp and data are NTFS, i would recommend running a defrag first
<genii> Blake_Tst: In a konsole if you do: cd ~/             that puts you in /home/yourname             if from there you: cd Desktop             then you are in the folder where the things you see on your desktop are
<Blake_Tst> ok
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: windows actually does the same thing if you open up cmd (command shell)
<ign0ramus> its just a command-line way of navigating through your files
<Blake_Tst> and i get to that i put in the code im suppose to to install teamspeak
<tinin> If I use a theme with wine, it runs much more slow. Is this a common problem?
<Blake_Tst> comes up with somthing saying i have to put my password in
<Blake_Tst> i do
<Blake_Tst> and says incorrect -.-
<Blake_Tst> 3 times >.>
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: i'm guessing you're putting in the wrong password (obvious?)
<Blake_Tst> one second i will try again lol
<flaccid_> check this out: http://www.quickcamteam.net/ <-- logitech trying to look like they support *nix
<ign0ramus> oooh! there's a kernel upgrade?
<Brian88> @ign0ramus : there are : "Guided - use entire disk - SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) - 82.0GB ATA MAxtor 6L080L0". "Guided, use the largest continous free space", "Manual", no option to shrink.
<ign0ramus> Brian88: in your case, "manual"
<mneptok> Brian88: run the Partition Editor from the System>Admin menu
<Blake_Tst> ign0ramus
<ign0ramus> mneptok: i think he's using the install disc
<Blake_Tst> is it ok if i copy and paste what its saying to u though a privtie message
<mneptok> ign0ramus: gparted should be included on the live cd
<Blake_Tst> so that it dosnt flood
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: use pastebin
<ign0ramus> genii: you win again
<genii> I'll go drink some coffee...  ;)
<ign0ramus> get me some, too!
<Blake_Tst> alright i did it lol
<Brian88> oh. Thanks ignoramus :))
<Brian88> @ignoramus: should I use this? In the webpage it says easy to install & uninstall : http://news.softpedia.com/news/Debian-Ubuntu-Windows-Installer-45804.shtml
<Brian88> @ignoramus: should I use this? In the webpage it says easy to install & uninstall : http://news.softpedia.com/news/Debian-Ubuntu-Windows-Installer-45804.shtml
<genii> hehe
<genii> !wubi
<Blake_Tst> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17024/
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Blake_Tst> do i give u that o.o
<ign0ramus> Brian88: you don't need it; the Hardy install disc comes with a great installer
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: you are not in the right directory.  where did you download your tar.bz2 package to?  (home folder, desktop, etc)
<Blake_Tst> desktop
<Brian88> @ignoramus : the wubi one? If I install Kubuntu via Wubi, can I uninstall it later?
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: you can just click it and Ark will open it
<ign0ramus> Brian88:
<ign0ramus> Brian88: yes
<Blake_Tst> ok thanks
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: extract to desktop then
<Blake_Tst> the folders on the desktop now
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: for future reference, you can use " cd /home/user/blake/Desktop " when you want to navigate to your desktop
<Blake_Tst> ok thanks
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: what are you installing again?
<Blake_Tst> teamspeak
<Blake_Tst> teampspeak client
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: ok, so open that folder- is there a file called "README" or "INSTALL"?
<Brian88> okay, thanks all... great answer. I'll go to my XP and install Kubuntu from there. Bye...
<Blake_Tst> readme setup.data setup.sh
<ign0ramus> Brian88: take care!
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: usually the readme or install file will give you instructions on how to compile (install) the program
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: make sure you have " build-essential " installed
<Blake_Tst> oh boy how do i know if thats installed
<Blake_Tst> applications>add remove programs?
<ign0ramus> in terminal, type: " sudo apt-get install build-essential "
<Blake_Tst> k thnks
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: most apps can be found in Add/Remove or in Adept, but if you already know the package name, "apt-get" install is quicker ;)
<Blake_Tst> alright
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: ok, now, what are the compiling instructions in the teamspeak folder?
<Blake_Tst> one last question do you know if i changed my OS on my laptop if it would kill my waranty
<Blake_Tst> cuz i went from vista to xp to ubuntu
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: it shouldn't... you can always change back if it's a problem ;)
<jean-philippe> Hi
<Blake_Tst> see thats the problem i can't lol
<jean-philippe> How want to play openarena ?
<jean-philippe> who*
<ign0ramus> no thanks, jean-philippe
<Blake_Tst> how would i reinstall vista if i don't have the software o.o
<Blake_Tst> ll
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: you don't have the install disc?
<trading22> hi
<Blake_Tst> well ya i had it but my parents love throwing things away
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: well, you still have the product key (it's on the bottom of your laptop)
<nosrednaekim> haha... not good
<Blake_Tst> think acer would mail me a nwe cd lol?
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: but you definitely *should not* download another copy of Vista and simply re-use your product key
<luis__> hello everyone
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: that would be wrong (although very simple)
<luis__> need help
<Blake_Tst> lol
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: good. you understand.  i say no more ;)
<luis__> When I boot up, I see GRUB displaying more than one kubuntu
<ign0ramus> luis__: that's because you have more than one kernel installed
<ign0ramus> its not harmful or bad in any way
<ign0ramus> you can uninstall one if you don't need or want it
<luis__> very well, but my real question is why I have more than one kernel, perhaps I should mention that this started to happen since I added a hard disk
<Blake_Tst> ign0ramus
<Blake_Tst> i installed teamspeak client
<Blake_Tst> is there a way to get a icon on my bar so i cna just click it
<luis__> I can't figure out what happens, from time to time another kernel apears
<Blake_Tst> to start it up
<ign0ramus> luis__: open " /boot/grub/grub.conf " and use pastebin and post contents
<luis__> right away
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: of course.  you have to know where the executable file is (I'd guess in /usr/bin)
<Blake_Tst> blah -.-
<luis__> sorry , there's no grub.conf file
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: open up konqueror or dolphin, and see if there's a teamspeak executable in /usr/bin
<ign0ramus> luis__: open up /boot/grub and look for a file called "grub.conf"
<Blake_Tst> and how do i open konqueror or dolphin lmao
<Blake_Tst> i just got ubuntu not even a hour ago
<Blake_Tst> sorry for being a little slow
<ign0ramus> konqueror: kmenu (start menu) > internet > konqueror
<Blake_Tst> all i have is applications places and system on my bar
<luis__> I'm at that directory
<luis__> but I can't see that file
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: ok, type "konqueror" in a terminal
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: wait... are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu???
<Blake_Tst> ubuntu o.o
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: you are in the Kubuntu channel, which is Ubuntu, but with the KDE Desktop
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: it's a little different... you don't have konqueror
<ign0ramus> open Nautilus instead
<Blake_Tst> blah
<Blake_Tst> is there a ubuntu channel lol
<ign0ramus> yep.  same thing, just "join #ubuntu"
<ign0ramus> i can still help
<Blake_Tst> can you help me make the icon lol
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: yeah, no problem.
<Blake_Tst> alright :)
<luis__> perhaps I could paste the list of files in /boot/grub
<ign0ramus> luis__: yes, that would be good
<IxnayOnTheHombre> amarok is not updating my collection... i have the folder set up and when i say update collection or rescan collection it doesnt add the new music i have in there
<bdog> why does x keep crashing?
<luis__> default        installed-version  minix_stage1_5     xfs_stage1_5
<luis__> device.map     jfs_stage1_5       reiserfs_stage1_5
<luis__> e2fs_stage1_5  menu.lst           stage1
<luis__> fat_stage1_5   menu.lst~          stage2
<ign0ramus> luis__: in pastebin!
<ign0ramus> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<luis__> sorry, I'm too much a newbie
<Blake_Tst> alright ign now what do i do now o.o
<j0hnny_> hello
<ign0ramus> ixnay: make sure you have "scan folders recursively" checked in amarok
<IxnayOnTheHombre> i do
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: did you go to /usr/bin?
<j0hnny_> i need some basic help if possible
<j0hnny_> anyone
<ign0ramus> ixnay: try copying your music to a different folder, and see if amarok will scan it then
<Blake_Tst> i put that in the terminal right? /usr/bin
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: no, you want to go there in Nautilus (like Windows Explorer)
<j0hnny_> trying to get a driver for my wireless card in my laptop
<ign0ramus> j0hnny_: what wireless card?
<Blake_Tst> how do i get to nautilus
<j0hnny_> not sure brand new on this kubuntu
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: i think its under "Applications"
<nosrednaekim> !wireless | j0hnny_
<ubottu> j0hnny_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Blake_Tst> nothing o.o
<ign0ramus> does anyone know where Nautilus is located in Ubuntu???
<j0hnny_> thank you
<nosrednaekim> nope.... try #ubuntu for that :P
<Blake_Tst> ign im geussing its better off if i go to #ubuntu instead?
<ign0ramus> i know, mike, but i'm trying to help Blake_Tst put an icon on his desktop
<nosrednaekim> well, its alot different in GNOME
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: you can, but you'll have to explain all over again ;)
<Blake_Tst> great -.-
<Blake_Tst> ign save me :x
<Blake_Tst> <3
<ign0ramus> Blake_Tst: I'm not real familiar with gnome. sorry dude.
<Blake_Tst> blah its fine thanks for all the help
<ign0ramus> np.  once you get used to ubuntu, install kde, and come back to hang out ;)
<Blake_Tst> alright bye thanks again
<luis__> perhaps someone could tell me why every once in a while another kernel apears in my GRUB
<ign0ramus> luis__: please post grub.conf in pastebin
<ign0ramus> i have tried to help you twice now
<luis__> sorry, I could't see that file
<ign0ramus> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<luis__> that file does not show up in that directory
<luis__> I have pasted the result of ls
<ign0ramus> luis__: what files are in /boot/grub???
<luis__> I pasted that in pastebin
<luis__> how do I do to show that to you?
<ign0ramus> you have to post the url of that pastebin so i know what to look at
<j0hnny_> how can i tell if the wireless card is even reading it is built into the latop
<ign0ramus> j0hnny_: use the livecd to test.
<j0hnny_> so go back into windows
<luis__> ok ok
<luis__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17033/
<j0hnny_> i have the system dual boot
<ign0ramus> j0hnny_: you're in kubuntu right now?
<ign0ramus> luis__: ok, pastebin contents of " menu.lst "
<flaccid_> anyone who wants to help improve Logitech webcam support please make a comment and 'yes' to poll: see http://forums.quickcamteam.net/showthread.php?tid=324
<luis__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17040/
<desmond> flaccid
<desmond> i use kopete
<desmond> kde4
<desmond> and my logitech webcam
<desmond> works perfect
<ign0ramus> logitech cams for the most part, work very well in kubuntu
<ign0ramus> luis__: ok, this is very simple
<Daisuke_Ido> desmond: just because they tend to work well doesn't mean that they can't benefit from improvement
<ign0ramus> luis__: you have three kernels installed.  do you want to get rid of any of them?
<desmond> ok
<desmond> but what improvement could there be?
<luis__> yes, but also I'd like to know why they have apeared?
<ign0ramus> Daisuke_Ido: you're right- who doesn't want improvement? :)
<desmond> haha
<Daisuke_Ido> desmond: well, not all logitech cams work
<Daisuke_Ido> so there's an area that can be improved!
<ign0ramus> luis__: anytime you upgrade, the newest kernel will be installed
<desmond> ok
<ign0ramus> luis__: there was just a new kernel update today
<luis__> oh, so  when I runned adept to perform some upgrade... that made apear the new kernel
<ign0ramus> luis__: that's probably why 2.6.24-18-generic just appeared in your GRUB
<Daisuke_Ido> well, i should probably boot into the new kernel and hope that it didn't break nvidia as a couple people have said
<luis__> :) should I erase the older kernels?
<ign0ramus> luis__: that's up to you... does everything work properly using the newest version?
<luis__> as far as I can tell... yes
<ign0ramus> see Daisuke_Ido's comment ^
<luis__> :) I did, but my nvidia seems to be working fine
<Daisuke_Ido> i would always make sure to keep one kernel back just in case
<ign0ramus> luis__: removing the old ones is as simple as opening Adept, searching for " linux-image " , and removing the older versions
<ign0ramus> Daisuke_Ido: that
<ign0ramus> 's always a good plan
<luis__> well then , I understand that that will not use too much space from my hadr drive
<ign0ramus> (damn apostrophe key)
<ign0ramus> luis__: space is not an issue with kernels.  they are small
<Daisuke_Ido> yep...  they're not big, they aren't going to eat up all of your hard drive space, there's no harm in keeping one or even a couple back
<luis__> :) yes, that's what I meant to say, above all I was curious why those kernels apeared
<ign0ramus> luis__: you can keep the kernel, but remove them from the start up screen so you don't see them, all while still havng them just in case
<luis__> ok how do I do that?
<ign0ramus> luis__: just remove the entry from your menu.lst file
<luis__> alrigh, just that simple?
<luis__> very well
<ign0ramus> make sure that line 15 says "default 0"
<luis__> thank you very much :)
<ign0ramus> which yours already does
<luis__> why?
<ign0ramus> so that GRUB will load the first entry in your menu.lst
<luis__> ahhh I see
<ign0ramus> if you have a higher number (like 8), but you only have 2 entries, that's a problem
<flaccid_> or you can just put savedefault on the one you want as default
<ign0ramus> flaccid_: also true. you can also use a chainloader, but just keeping the first one set as default is simple enough for this task ;)
<luis__> that's to chose the default booting option right?
<ign0ramus> luis__: yup.  you can change it to whatever you want. just remember that 0 is first, then 1, 2, so on
<ign0ramus> luis__: i used to have Windows boot by default, until i was comfortable with kubuntu
<luis__> I see
<ign0ramus> luis__: now its last on my list ;)
<flaccid_> ign0ramus, yes sir!
 * ign0ramus raises a drink to flaccid_
<luis__> hehe, so , I can just coment using a " # " the extra kernels in the file menu.lst  and they won't be displayed among the options any more right?
<ign0ramus> luis__:
<ign0ramus> yes
<flaccid_> ty.. too much coffee already
<ign0ramus> not enough scotch here ;)
<luis__> thank you very much
<luis__> nor enough fernet here hehehe
<ign0ramus> luis__: no problem.  how do you think i learned?
<flaccid_> mmmm scotch
<ign0ramus> on the rocks. little water. and a lemon twist.  perfect for a warm night :)
<luis__> :) thanks I'll go ang get a lager now
<ign0ramus> luis__: you from PA?
<flaccid_> just on the rocks thanks:)
<ign0ramus> we're getting off-topic, but we just accomplished something, so we can celebrate, right?
<Daisuke_Ido> that's twice that's happened now
<Daisuke_Ido> update, reboot, no dns
<ign0ramus> Daisuke_Ido: wireless?
<Daisuke_Ido> nope
<Daisuke_Ido> wired, static ip
<ign0ramus> Daisuke_Ido: because of the new kernel?
<Daisuke_Ido> most likely
<Daisuke_Ido> that's about the only time i reboot
<ign0ramus> Daisuke_Ido: :)
<ign0ramus> ifconfig?
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, and xfce's panel decided not to show up, but that was easy enough to fix
<Daisuke_Ido> ign0ramus: got it working :P
<ign0ramus> haha
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm here, aren't i?
<ign0ramus> Daisuke_Ido: you use Xubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> i do
<Daisuke_Ido> (and kubuntu, and ubuntu)
<ign0ramus> Daisuke_Ido: could be on another computer... (i've had to do that many times) :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm desktop agnostic :)
<ign0ramus> Daisuke_Ido: a wealth of knowledge, you are.
<ign0ramus> haha
<ign0ramus> Daisuke_Ido: so no preference?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<j0hnny> ok man now that i am not on kubuntu maybe i can figure this out
<nosrednaekim> hey BluesKaj
<j0hnny> u said before something about livecd
<Daisuke_Ido> ign0ramus: i've grown to prefer xfce because it's lightweight
<BluesKaj> hi nosrednaekim, Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> greetings BluesKaj
<ign0ramus> j0hnny: yeah... boot with livecd, run linux (dont install), and see if you're wireless works.
<ign0ramus> *your wireless (that drives me nuts)
<ign0ramus> Daisuke_Ido: i'm going to give it a try on an old eMachines that was donated to me
<Daisuke_Ido> ign0ramus: depending on the specs, it should be a good fit
<ign0ramus> Daisuke_Ido: it will provide all the music in my basement (party area)
<Daisuke_Ido> i have a 633 that it just screamed on
<j0hnny> is that on the i86 and the 64bit one
<ign0ramus> Daisuke_Ido: pentium 4, 512mb, 80gb ide HDD
<Daisuke_Ido> oh yeah, xubuntu would be fine there :)
<ign0ramus> Daisuke_Ido: whoa, my old stuff isn't *that* old! ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> plus it's a P4, so your basement will stay warm
<ign0ramus> Daisuke_Ido: funny cause its true
<BluesKaj> got a deal on a fax/printer , so I'm trying to network it. I should have known that it would be buggy ...Lexmark
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<ign0ramus> j0hnny: i86 (unless you have a 64bit)
<j0hnny> i have the 64 bit its a turion64
<ign0ramus> blueskaj: that's why they're always a "deal"
<BluesKaj> hehe, no kidding
<ign0ramus> j0hnny: you can use 64bit then, but i think there's better support for i86... am i right guys?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: i say that because i also have one.  that i use for windows.
<j0hnny> ok ill try that and be back
<j0hnny> hopefully
<Daisuke_Ido> x86 is more supported, and the better option unless you have 4+gb ram
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: really never felt like tweaking with it... plus i just use my work's printers and paper ;)
<ign0ramus> j0hnny: there you go... use 32bit
<j0hnny> k thanx
<nosrednaekim> j0hnny: use i386
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, i'm gonna set up wifeys old HP printer on this box so it's no biggie
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: I think you'll have better luck with the HP
<BluesKaj> she needs the fax facility on her windows pc
<luis__> PA? I'm from Rosario Argentina
<ign0ramus> luis__: well, drink one for me, Luis!
<luis__> :D thank you, sure I will
<luis__> where's PA anyway?
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, we were using the HP as a network printer without probs before ...I just thought I'd try to network the Lexmark for the fun of it .
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: fun? you like install Slax too, don't you? ;0
<BluesKaj> after hearing all the horror stories about the the incompatibility with linux
<BluesKaj> I ran slackware for a while , is that the same
<BluesKaj> ?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: yeah.  so you are a sadist!
<BluesKaj> nooo
<ign0ramus> you ran Slackware.  You tinker with Lexmark on linux for fun.  That is a sadist, my friend!
<billyd> Or masochist
<ign0ramus> billyd: i think you're correct.  i always get them mixed up.  but you get the idea.
<ign0ramus> ok friends, i'm off to get more scotch.  have a great night
<elec> what realistic benefits am i gaining by moving from kde to gnome or even something like fluxbox? are there significant performance differences?
<nosrednaekim> elec: none from moving to gnome
<nosrednaekim> but to fluxbox, yes, very noticable depending on your hardware
<engineer> elec yes
<engineer> loss in productivity
<elec> hehe
<elec> i ask because im running kde on an hp2133, which runs very hot during periods of high cpu utilization and if changing my wm will clearly limit the heat i'll do it..
<engineer> try cleaning the fans with a hoover
<engineer> still, kde4 is nicer on cpu
<the-erm> Ya opening the case ... blowing it out.
<elec> kde4 really failed for me, nothing seemed stable and everything that i wanted to customize was a pain
<the-erm> I tried kde4, and ... somethings just didn't work quite right.
<engineer> kde3 then
<nosrednaekim> elec: oh..how is that little computer?
<nosrednaekim> elec: yeah. I definately try xubuntu on it
<elec> ya, the hp2133 is known to run hot, its probably cause they stuffed the shitty via c7m into it
<Daisuke_Ido> elec: welcome to kde4
<Daisuke_Ido> elec: things should improve greatly with the release of 4.1
<elec> i guess i could try xubuntu, just wish there was a site that compared performance between different window managers
<flaccid_> elec: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_Window_System_desktop_environments
<Daisuke_Ido> elec: kde and gnome are about even as far as resources used.  xfce is lightweight and quick, and from there you're getting into the niche WMs
<brian88> I installed Kubuntu from Windows, can I uninstall it if I don't like it?
<nosrednaekim> brian88: using WUBI? yes
<elec> fuck, flaccid_ awesome link! thanks
<flaccid_> np
<flaccid_> !language | elec
<ubottu> elec: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<brian88> @nosrednaekim : Yes, Wubi, that one which appears when I put the Cd into my DVD drive.
<brian88> btw, I cannot install anything with Adept, Adept says that the database is locked, I don't have any running Adept or APT...
<Tw|sT> I'm not sure if it's available on their site, but LNX magazine recently did a review and comparison of several light weight WMs
<BluesKaj> brian88, do you have synaptic installed?
<Tw|sT> unfortunately, LNX is a UK magazine, and while I can get it here in the USA, it's like $17 per issue, or $249 for 2 years
<compilerwriter> Ladies and gents I need some clues as to where to begin.  I, after the latest round of updates, now have my windows session getting stuck in the screensaver mode somehow.  Where does one begin to troubleshoot?
<brian88> how to fix?
<nosrednaekim> !aptfix | brian88
<ubottu> brian88: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Tw|sT> Now, I would say that that's totally outrageous, but it comes with a double sided DVD with all the current major distros in each issue, so it's kinda worthy.
<flaccid_> can anyone here ask someone in ##mac who i see to get unbanned. im banned for some reason
<compilerwriter> nosrednaekim Where does one begin to debug an apparent screensaver freeze?
<brian88> @ubottu : thanks.. adept is working for me now, thanks
<BluesKaj> flaccid , you need lawyers guns & money :)
<nosrednaekim> compilerwriter: try just putting in the password even though you see no box
<compilerwriter> flaccid they may find your handle objectionable.
<Tw|sT> I was gonna say that
<Tw|sT> ;)
<compilerwriter> I will try that the next time nosrednaekim
<flaccid_> BluesKaj, i do heh
<flaccid_> my handle is soft..
<compilerwriter> nosrednaekim my mouse was still working but I could not bring up a menu or kicker or anything.  Does that still fit in with your password theory?
<mr--t> maybe too soft for a mac site
<flaccid_> well i make flaccidware..
<compilerwriter> flaccid_  you make limpware?
<flaccid_> limp != flaccid
<Tw|sT> lol
<flaccid_> i think i got banned there because i was too intelligient for them
<nosrednaekim> compilerwriter: compilerwriteryes, it does
<Tw|sT> what'd you say to them?
<flaccid_> dunno. it was a long long time ago. in that channel is so rarely people that know past the mac and its desktop..
 * Tw|sT has several Mac users at work that love to get Irate with tech support.  
<Tw|sT> oh, that would explain it
<Tw|sT> :)
<Tw|sT> and I imagine most of them still use the default 'TCSH' shell
<flaccid_> well their OS is on unix now and they don't get a lot of stuff. it can be worse than windows because they are so used to the GUI and doing nothing else yet the OS does have a lot of caveats
<flaccid_> most of them don't use any shell
<Tw|sT> first time I touched a newer Mac, I switched the default shell to bash
<flaccid_> you go in there for something requiring shell you never get help
 * Tw|sT hated TCSH
<flaccid_> the shell is not important its the userland that is
<Tw|sT> ah
<billyd> When I was just out the School of Allied Health Sciences, I knew a fellow who got involved with a company training Mac users.  Said they were deceptively complex
<Tw|sT> sounds to me like eventually, they'll wish they'd l;earned it
<Tw|sT> The Macs?  or the users?
<theFATMAN> kubuntu needs to make a commercial like the mac and pc ones, but it would be complete ownage
<Tw|sT> cause really, your right, either way
<Tw|sT> search Youtube for Linux
<Tw|sT> there are a series of Linux commercials, and they take from the Mac commercials, but they're put out by SuSE/Novell
<Tw|sT> the chic in the commercials is kinda nice lookin' too
<theFATMAN> lol, but have they been shown on national television
<Tw|sT> Not sure...
<billyd> I haven't seen them yet
<Tw|sT> I know that IBM put out several Linux commercials that aired here in the US
<theFATMAN> i missed em somehow
<Tw|sT> I think all of those are on youtube
<Tw|sT> including the IBM commercials for Linux
<Tw|sT> also
<theFATMAN> coolio
<Tw|sT> they have a few really sweet vids of the compiz 3d desktop combined with a touch screen
<Tw|sT> it's killer watchin' the person in the vid using their fingertips to rotate the 3D cube desktop
<theFATMAN> yeah, those and the dual screen are what converted me to linux
<Tw|sT> right
<Tw|sT> :)
<theFATMAN> 8)
<Tw|sT> I'd used linux since 1997, but since compiz, I've been moving it more to the desktop
<charlie5> hi folks
<theFATMAN> right on
<charlie5>  any advice on a good linux package to do a complete system backup/restore easily ?
<Tw|sT> mostly, I'd used linux servers in combination with Win32 AD & Exchange
<charlie5>  or a way to make an install cd from an existing kubu OS (so the install duplicates the existing OS) ?
<theFATMAN> i know a guy who used linux to run his firewall, no monitor
<Tw|sT> speaking of backup software, does anyone know of an OSS alternative to Acronis?
<theFATMAN> charlie5, you mean a backup or full on installation?
<Tw|sT> we use Acronis at my work to back up our Linux systems ( as well as Backup Exec ), but they're both commercialware
<theFATMAN> char,
<charlie5> theFATMAN: i have to install from feisty, and then upgrade to gustsy, then to hardy (since my cd won;t seem to handle the newer iso ?!)
<Tw|sT> sounds like it's time for a new $80 DVDRW
<Tw|sT> ;)
<theFATMAN> charlie5, that doesnt make sense, bro
<charlie5> so i wonder if i can 'save' the nice fresh hardy upgrade, so if i have to re-install again, i won;t have to the the f0g0h upgrade cycle
<Tw|sT> I had a similar issue on a recent install of Hardy, and once I replaced the drive, it was all good
<JDStone> is there a how to on enabling and customizing compiz?
<theFATMAN> charlie5, just back up your home folder and do a frsh install, m8
<charlie5> theFATMAN: i know, but every cd i've burnt with gutsy or hardy, give some sort of squashfs error :/
<theFATMAN> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<thompa> i want koffice4 , how do i install the koffice workspace for 4
<theFATMAN> charlie5, do a usb flash install
<theFATMAN> then check yo stuff for errors, lol
<charlie5> heh, thanks ... but, no flash here ;)
<theFATMAN> charlie5, hmmm
<Tw|sT> speaking of which, does anyone know of a good very-small-formfactor motherboard that works good with a Compact Flash drives?  I've been wanting to play around with DD-WRT on an x86
<theFATMAN> !squashfs
<ubottu> Factoid squashfs not found
<theFATMAN> doh
<thompa> is there same koffice work space for kde4?
<Tw|sT> I did manage to find a CF-to-SATA adapter, so I might go with that, but I need a really good motherboard that will not generate a lot of heat, but will run as an embedded platform indefinitely
<theFATMAN> check newegg
<Tw|sT> I'd like to find one thats about the size of a Thin-Client PC too, so I could start building Kubuntu based Mini PCs that will hook to HDTVs
<Tw|sT> right on, good suggestion
<Tw|sT> I'll check em out.
<theFATMAN> 8.)
<theFATMAN> 8o)
<Daisuke_Ido> Tw|sT: pick up a dozen Eeeboxes or so
<theFATMAN> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> have you seen them?  they're beautiful
<Tw|sT> not yet, but I'll run a search on that now
<charlie5> hok, it seems i can copy the system files to a spare partition, and restore by copying them back ... not pretty, but if it works, it'll do me :) ... cheers theFATMAN, thanks for the assist
<Tw|sT> oh wow!  I like that!
<Tw|sT> that's perfect, infact
<Tw|sT> hery
<Tw|sT> err
<Tw|sT> charlie5:
<Tw|sT> make sure to Tarboall the directories, so that it doesn't kill the permissions
<Tw|sT> that's the one sure-fire way to preserve them all
<Daisuke_Ido> http://www.p2pnet.net/story/16047
<Daisuke_Ido> that model right there, the black one, is exactly what i need - and they're retailing at $299 for the highest-spec'd machine
<charlie5> thanks Tw|sT ... i was going to   cp -fpr   does that not work in all cases ?
<theFATMAN> peace...i'll check you guys l8ter
<Tw|sT> charlie5 : cp -fpr?  do you have a URL with info on that?
<Tw|sT> btw, I really like the looks of that Asus Ebox.  Very nice!  :)
<Tw|sT> looks like it releases this fall.  For only $300 a pop, I may very well pick up several of those.  Once customized a bit, I bet they'd make for a really nice cluster platform... just might have to add a 2nd NIC.
<charlie5> Tw|sT: you can get docs with    man cp
<Tw|sT> ah
<Tw|sT> ok
<Tw|sT> you meant the unix command...
<charlie5> (it's a built-in bash copmmand, i think)
<Tw|sT> sorry
<Tw|sT> umm...
<charlie5> heh, np
<Tw|sT> well...
<Tw|sT> I imagine it would work
<charlie5> as i said, not pretty :)
<charlie5> but simple enuff for me
<Tw|sT> though, I can't remember where I read it... it's been years ago now, but they basically recommended using tar instead so that this way it would preserve all permissions as well as store the backup in a compacted state.
<Tw|sT> I use that to backup my websites & databases
<flaccid_> rsync and tar are shiz :)
<Tw|sT> and, it's pretty simple to do that way
<Tw|sT> yup
<Tw|sT> :)
<flaccid_> i mean they are the shiz!
<Tw|sT> yeah, they really are!
<Tw|sT> now, personally, I use Samba to connect my linux boxes over to my win2K3 based file server, so I forego the steps of working with rsync, but that's easily just as effective if not more so, if you have an all *nix network.
<flaccid_> thats not quite the intention of rsync and yeah you don't rsync with non unix
<Tw|sT> Now, if I had a tape backup system, I'd probably go a totally different way
<Tw|sT> right
<andyho623> ok this might sound totally retarded, but can someone point me in the direction of moving junk from my home folder to a usb drive through the terminal?
<Tw|sT> it's available out there now, but the implementation of rsync for Win32 that I saw, looked very flaky
<flaccid_> well actually you can, so i'll correct myself. the author of rsync is also an author of samba :)
<flaccid_> Tw|sT, yeah tar is tape archive :) rsync for syncing fs/files between systems (and on high latency)
<Tw|sT> right.  you can combine that with Amanda Tape Backup
<Tw|sT> I think
<Tw|sT> or is that what Amanda uses natively?
<Tw|sT> I've never used Amanda myself, since at my work where we have production linux systems, we use Backup Exec for unix to back up those servers to a 80TB HP EVA-SAN.
<flaccid_> not sure about amanda
<Tw|sT> based on the age of Amanda, it probably does use tar
<Tw|sT> it was around back when I first started using Linux in the late 90s
<Tw|sT> I think it used to be packaged with RH6 and up
<Tw|sT> it's funny how things work out though... I started with Debian, went to RH, then Mandrake, then back to RH, then Fedora, then back to Debian, and now I use Kubuntu mostly (which is a Debian variant).  To me, Kubuntu/Ubuntu are a testimony to how developed Linux has become.
<Tw|sT> especially the 64bit build
<Tw|sT> I use Gutzy x64 on my chat server, and it's rock solid.
<Tw|sT> and fast too!
<coreymon77> WWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
<coreymon77> netsplit!
<willluongo> Hello I am having problems installing Codeblocks 8.02 on Kubuntu hardy. I can't get the deb to install the packages. Any suggestions?
<NickPresta> willluongo, what problems do you encounter when installing the deb file?
<willluongo> Well, it brings up the package installer, but then when I click install package, it just restarts the package installer
<NickPresta> willluongo, open up a Konsole (Alt + F2, type in konsole)
<willluongo> ok
<NickPresta> and install the package like this: "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb" without the quotes. Obviously replace /path/to/file.deb with the actual file
<willluongo> Ok I'll try it
<NickPresta> If there is an error, it should produce output and we need to see it. You can pastebin it.
<NickPresta> !pastebin | willluongo
<ubottu> willluongo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<PhoenixGI> Hello
<willluongo> NickPresto: That got it, thank you so much!
<flaccid-> logitech just removed my post on their forum to write drivers for their webcams that don't have drivers
<NickPresta> willluongo, congratulations! :)
<NickPresta> hi, PhoenixGI
<NickPresta> flaccid-, they sound like Creative almost.
<flaccid-> they are full of it like most companies. going open source for these companies means looking like you support it with no investment of dev or support
<NickPresta> its a shame too. in the future, these companies either need to put out or find new customers
<flaccid-> well its a shame because the company the webcam company that supports linux properly and promotes it will get a lot of sales
<moshe> have you tried philips webcams? or logitech? I get good resulte in kopete with both
<flaccid-> the thing is NickPresta this dude from logitech claimed that the uvc driver works perfectly!
<flaccid-> moshe, yes i have. and a lot of the cams in logitech, creative etc. are philips. but the range of different cam devices is much larger..
<moshe> that is true. I use a logitech quikcam and a generic phillips with excellent results. other cams work to lesser degrees but you are correct. The company that releases their code to open source first will stand to make a killing
<flaccid-> well have a look at http://www.quickcamteam.net/hcl/linux/logitech-webcams
<flaccid-> he claims the uvc driver works perfectly on these models, it doesnt and google can verify that
<moshe> I still think it is hit and miss between models for now.logitech still has a ways to go
<flaccid-> he also says that non-uvc models are irrelevant now. yet that is heaps of models. forcing people to buy a new webcam..
<NickPresta> flaccid-, sounds like Vista syndrome
<flaccid-> moshe, i was just speaking to head of engineering team at logitech..
<moshe> again, correct but remember the webcam issue is alot like the video board issue for now
<Jucato> ---> #kubuntu-offtopic
<flaccid-> its many things and very frustrating. the raising popularity of linux means most companies getting into it are doing it wrong and still dont' care about it or put in resources
<flaccid-> fair enough Jucato . its quite ontopic because a lot of people use logitech webcams on kubuntu or at least try to :)
<moshe> hopefully, that will change soon. With dell and several others throwing their hats in the ring for linux, it's only a matter of time
<Jucato> flaccid-: close. but you're already talking about the company rather than how to get it work in Kubuntu
<flaccid-> im talking about the problems why it doesn't work on kubuntu
<moshe> Jucato, I am not a very good programmer at the present but I am willing to help in any way I can. I want to see seamless functionality with linux and the hardware vendors but until that time comes, I am happy to have this OS to work with
<shadowbox> hey folks
<NickPresta> hi shadowbox
<shadowbox> I need your ideas
<PhoenixGI> Hello Shadowbox
<PhoenixGI> Go with the greenish one
<shadowbox> and suggestions maybe both
<shadowbox> ok will do
<shadowbox> :o)
<PhoenixGI> hehe
<PhoenixGI> Course I have no idea what your talking about, soooooo... might not be the best idea or suggestion
<shadowbox> I am starting a web site that advertizes kubuntu as the Windows alternative
<desmond> put links to DRM and badvista
<desmond> example
<desmond> blog.nixternal.com
<shadowbox> I 'have' to sell windoze as well, BUT I want to push Kubuntu louder than I am
<desmond> ?
<desmond> what do you mean
<desmond> i "have:
<desmond> no you dont
<shadowbox> www.bytemecomputers.net
<desmond> that your site?
<shadowbox> I have a store front as well, but my display PC's have Kubuntu
<shadowbox> yeah
<shadowbox> it just went up
<desmond> that clear acrylic blue illiminated keybored
<desmond> is pimp
<shadowbox> and I am putting new stuff on it as fast as I can
<shadowbox> lol aint it though?
<desmond> it is
<desmond> how many you have?
<desmond> like 1?
<shadowbox> I am typing on the clear one now (but not the illuminated one)
<PhoenixGI> Hmmm speaking of windows, and Kubuntu play .wmv files... what would I need to install (yes showing my new to linux self here)
<desmond> ok
<coreymon77> !wmv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coreymon77> look there
<PhoenixGI> Thanks coreymon77
<shadowbox> I am putting a kubuntu media PC on display as well
<desmond> if your selling kubuntu
<shadowbox> with a 32" visio HD TV
<desmond> or pushing it or waht ever
<desmond> for the blue keybored
<PhoenixGI> Ouch... that's all that I have to do...  *sigh* should have googled first
<shadowbox> with Myth TV
<desmond> you dont have linux as compatable with it
<coreymon77> PhoenixGI: yup, linux isnt as hard as people make it out to be
<shadowbox> desmond: what do you mean?
<Daisuke_Ido> desmond: sure he does
<desmond> look at the details
<Daisuke_Ido> "or above"
<Daisuke_Ido> :D
<desmond> haha
<desmond> true
<desmond> but non linux people arent going to notice that
<coreymon77> PhoenixGI: tip to find something out for linux
<PhoenixGI> hehe coreymon77 takes some getting used to though... was fighting with nVidia Drivers most of the day.
<desmond> put a ! infront of what you want
<desmond> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<coreymon77> PhoenixGI: 1. apt-cache search it 2. google/wikipedia are your friends
<shadowbox> desmond: check out the clear speakers in the sound section
<PhoenixGI> looking up Apt-cache now
<shadowbox> see it?
<desmond> hold on
<shadowbox> k
<coreymon77> !apt | PhoenixGI
<ubottu> PhoenixGI: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Giskard_Reventlo> Hi. Do the kubuntu kernels have inotify enabled/Installed by default?
<coreymon77> PhoenixGI: apt-cache search [keyword] in terminal searches for apt packages for that keyword
<coreymon77> PhoenixGI: sudo apt-get install [package name] installs them
<PhoenixGI> Sorry, was busy reading, and taking notes
<coreymon77> PhoenixGI: you can also use adept if you rather it graphical
<coreymon77> PhoenixGI: although personally, i like command line apt much better
<coreymon77> adept can crash, and then things mess up
<PhoenixGI> coreymon77 yeah, ran accross that one today also
<desmond> haha
<coreymon77> that why i prefer cli apt
<coreymon77> less to crash
<PhoenixGI> Have also come to realize, that remix should come with a warning "Not for the new" but then again, I do have it up and running and seems pretty stable
<PhoenixGI> Coreymon77 some dpkg command, that I forgot to jot down so I better go look for it again, saved me when Adept died half way though the updates it grabed today
<coreymon77> PhoenixGI: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a  you talking this command?
<PhoenixGI> ahh, here it is dpkg--configure -a
<PhoenixGI> yeah
<coreymon77> learn your way around command line apt
<coreymon77> you'll be much better off
<coreymon77> PhoenixGI: and if remix did have a warning, its wouldnt be "not for the new"
<coreymon77> PhoenixGI: it would be more like "noobs stay away!"
<coreymon77> :P
<PhoenixGI> Coreymon77 hehe yeah that was my origianal statment, but I got yelled at on some other IRC channel one day for calling myself a noob in such a derogitory way
<boaz> My KDE4 8.04 AMD64 system locked up, and I had to reboot. Now when I start the system I get an error message: "Malformed URL system:/"  Is there any way to fix this?
<PhoenixGI> coreymon77 since I didn't know if it was a "banned" word here I re-worded it
<coreymon77> PhoenixGI: those are the politically correct channels
<coreymon77> PhoenixGI: you can call yourself a noob as much as you want
<PhoenixGI> coreymon77 cool, truth may hurt sometimes... but its still the truth :)
<coreymon77> yup
<coreymon77> and the truth is
<coreymon77> everyone, including me, once started out as a noob
<coreymon77> as a little scared noobert affraid to ask for help
<coreymon77> and now look at me, im the one giving the help
<coreymon77> youll learn
<coreymon77> just dont be affraid to ask for help
<coreymon77> PhoenixGI: okay?
<PhoenixGI> coreymon77 I do try to look things up first usally, just so you know.  Just the whole wmv thing was me being tired of google after the whole Adept lockup -  wouldn't let me install anything new incident.  Good practice though
<coreymon77> dont be affraid to ask for help
<coreymon77> thats all
<coreymon77> but check out apt and google first
<PhoenixGI> coreymon77 cool thing... sorry if I'm a little slow responding, reading up on Keep.  A good backup program is probably a good idea for me
<navetz> does scp work over ftp?
<navetz> how can I do something like scp over ftp, is it possible?
<PhoenixGI> SFTP
<PhoenixGI> Technical something different then SCP but it's Secure FTP
<navetz> PhoenixGI: my remote server only has ftp
<PhoenixGI> navetz Not much you can do then
<navetz> PhoenixGI: :(
<syazdani> Hi! I'm trying to install a parallel printer, and I'm very confused.
<flaccid-> upgrade the server
<flaccid-> or replace it :)
<PhoenixGI> hehe yeah there's always that choice :)
<syazdani> Hi! I'm trying to install a parallel printer, and I'm very confused. In the print wizard, the local printers are grayed out.
<navetz> haha, I don't wanna pay more for hosting.
<flaccid-> my nas supports only ftp and samba + the http web gui: no secure protocol, quite pathetic - linksys nas200
<flaccid-> navetz, oh you shouldn't have to pay more. a good host provides sftp
<flaccid->  navetz_, oh you shouldn't have to pay more. a good host provides sftp
<navetz_> godaddy doesn't provide sftp, but they are pretty good for the price.
<syazdani> Hi! I'm trying to install a parallel printer, and I'm very confused. In the print wizard, the local printers are grayed out. (appologies if you are getting this twice)
<flaccid-> godaddy is not a good host and for the same price you should be able to find sftp
<flaccid-> syazdani, don't repeat
<syazdani> flaccid, alright, so the previous one made it through. :) sorry, I got a message about registering, and I wasn't sure if my first (and second) msges made it through.
<syazdani> sorry about that though.
<flaccid-> np. syazdani http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=kubuntu+print+wizard+greyed+out&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<coreymon77> PhoenixGI: hp printer?
<PhoenixGI> coreymon77 ??
<coreymon77> oh, whoops, wrog person
<coreymon77> syazdani: hp printer?
<syazdani> coreymon77: no, it's a canon.
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> that makes it harder
<coreymon77> !canon
<ubottu> Factoid canon not found
<coreymon77> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<PhoenixGI> Ahh, ok, no problem... lol funny thing is, that is next on my list to get set up.  I was looking for the mind reading interface with KDE
<syazdani> coreymon77: I can't install any printers using kubuntu's printer wizard
<coreymon77> PhoenixGI: do you have an hp printer
<coreymon77> ?
<flaccid-> syazdani, how did you go checking those links?
<PhoenixGI> Coreymon77 actually yes, was about to click on system -> hp printer toolbox
<syazdani> flaccid: I'm installing gnome's printer wizard now, becuase the instructions there are from gnome system.
<flaccid-> syazdani, you might also want to try running it under kdesudo
<coreymon77> PhoenixGI: yuppers
<coreymon77> PhoenixGI: thats the best way
<flaccid-> syazdani, no need
<syazdani> hmm, wait, I don't understand.
<syazdani> if you go to kde's printer wizard, do you actually have the option of adding a local printer?
<syazdani> because I don't.
<syazdani> That seems independant of the type of the printer.
<flaccid-> syazdani, sorry which kde version and what model canon printer?
<shaffy> can anyone point me in the right direction for setting up a dual-monitor system on my kde3 8.04 kubuntu box?
<coreymon77> PhoenixGI: hp printers are a piece of cake
<syazdani> I guess it is kde 3.5.8
<syazdani> again, even if I had a nice hp printer, the kde printer wizard doesn't even give me a chance to add a local printer.
<flaccid-> syazdani, one sec, looks like this could be any issue
<flaccid-> any=a
<coreymon77> syazdani: hp printers have their own setup utility
<flaccid-> problem is kde here
<coreymon77> syazdani: what canon printer are we talking here?
<coreymon77> syazdani: model?
<syazdani> It is an lbp-465. The support should be non-existent to be honest.
<syazdani> but I was trying to give it a try.
<flaccid-> syazdani, ok run kdesudo system-config-printer-kde
<flaccid-> syazdani, does seem to a known problem. Riddell suggested that as per https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2008-March/026220.html
<coreymon77> syazdani: yup, nonexistant, sorry
<syazdani> right, I just installed that program.
<flaccid-> syazdani, give it a shot?
<coreymon77> PhoenixGI: everything working fine for you?
<PhoenixGI> coreymon77 printing test page now
<syazdani> hmm, although the program system-config-printer-gnome is not in the repository,
<syazdani> I installed system-config-printer instead,
<coreymon77> PhoenixGI: told you hp was easy
<flaccid-> syazdani, you should use system-config-printer-kde . but hey any of this is fine :)
<PhoenixGI> Coreymon77 ROFL, It even tells me what the part number for the ink cartridge is..
<syazdani> flaccid: that doesn't exist in my repository either.
<shaffy> can anyone point me in the right direction for setting up a dual-monitor system on my kde3 8.04 kubuntu box?
<flaccid-> !info system-config-printer-gnome
<ubottu> system-config-printer-gnome (source: system-config-printer): Printer configuration GUI. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.81+svn1976-0ubuntu9 (hardy), package size 101 kB, installed size 956 kB
<coreymon77> PhoenixGI: yup
<coreymon77> PhoenixGI: it also whipes your @$$ for you ;):P
<flaccid-> syazdani, it does
<coreymon77> lol
<PhoenixGI> coreymon77 lol :)
<flaccid-> shaffy, dual is not easy yet because of vendors, most people can't help or willing to spend time. try google
<shaffy> flaccid:  can you explain/detail the issue with the vendors?
<flaccid-> !info system-config-printer-kde | syazdani
<ubottu> syazdani: system-config-printer-kde (source: system-config-printer-kde): Printer Status Applet. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09 (hardy), package size 55 kB, installed size 320 kB
<flaccid-> shaffy, lack of dual support in xrandr 1.2 mainly
<flaccid-> syazdani, should already be on the system. run the command like i initially advised..
<syazdani> output of "sudo aptitude install system-config-printer-kde": Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "system-config-printer-kde"
<shaffy> flaccid-:
<shaffy> what is xrandr?
<flaccid-> syazdani, i never asked you to install it. run it. its there already...
<flaccid-> shaffy, google is quick and handy :)
<flaccid-> well randr - http://www.x.org/wiki/Projects/XRandR
<syazdani> flaccid: you want me to run system-config-printer-kde?
<flaccid-> thats what i said initially yes
<syazdani> I get command not found. :(
<flaccid-> <flaccid-> syazdani, ok run kdesudo system-config-printer-kde
<flaccid-> what does which system-config-printer-kde return?
<syazdani> output of sudo.... : sudo: system-config-printer-kde: command not found
<syazdani> I tried with kdesudo, and I got a dialog saying command not found.
<syazdani> I am running gutsy.
<syazdani> for the record.
<shaffy> flaccid-: thanks :)  too bad it's so difficult to get it working.
<flaccid-> syazdani, ok its not in gutsy so use one of the other ones
<flaccid-> shaffy, not much difficulty here. wouldn't be difficult if there was a manual for kubuntu :)
<syazdani> alright. I'll upgrade to the new version. I will try it again tomorrow.
<syazdani> thanks flaccid, and coreymon77
<coreymon77> no problemo
<flaccid-> syazdani, you aint got any of those? should i check?
<syazdani> flaccid: what do you mean?
<flaccid-> you have no system-config-printer* programs at all?
<syazdani> those commands? No. I only have system-config-printer, which I installed just now.
<syazdani> That one seems like the interface you get from the web.
<shaffy> flaccid-: so you are saying it is easy to set up dual monitors on kubuntu, or no?
<flaccid-> yep you are right. the gnome and kde didn't come till after gutsy. see how you go with it and/or do the upgrade. fyi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=system-config-printer
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> time to go to bed now
<flaccid-> shaffy, it can be but usually not. it also depends on the driver you are using. if you use vesa or intel its pretty good but the restricted stuff is not straight forward, however in theory it should be.
<coreymon77> exam tomorrow
<PhoenixGI> Night Coreymon77, thanks for the help
<flaccid-> ok time for lunch
<flaccid-> i gtg
<syazdani> good luck coreymon. Thanks again.
<coreymon77> no problemo
<syazdani> have fun.
<syazdani> bed time for me too.
<coreymon77> lol, thanks
<flaccid-> cyas
<maxime> yo
<frybye> how to suppress the join and leave messages??? an irc command or...?
 * mr--t says hi to frybye
<frybye> hi mr--t - hows things?
<mr--t> great and you
<frybye> you know if there is an irc command to suppress the join/leave- channel messages...? I am fine...
<mr--t> i'm still a chat noob so er no
<mr--t> what client do you use
<frybye> just early in the morning my coffee mug keeps mysteriously evaporating... I hardly get back from the kitchen with a new coffee and it seems to be empty again..
<frybye> konversation...
<mr--t> I tried that last night ...didn't like it
<mr--t> frybye:   don't know if you can do that in konversation but i see setting to do that in kopete
<mr--t> might not be a good idea though you might end up talkin to someone who left
<Jucato> frybye: Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Behavior -> Chat Window -> Hide Join/Part/Nick events
<Jucato> take note that you will also not see if the person you're talking to changed nicks
<mr--t> Jucato: do you know how to put a space between the lines?
<Jucato> mr--t: between what lines?
<mr--t> the lines of text
<Jucato> in konvi?
<mr--t> yes
 * mr--t found it hard to read without a space between lines
<greendingbat> oh
<greendingbat> you want to change the spacing?
<Jucato> mr--t: ah that? no I don't know
<greendingbat> mr--t: i think it would be under settings
<mr--t> i looked but didn't find a way to do it
 * mr--t though it would be in setting too
<Jucato> tried changing the font sizes?
<mr--t> did that
<maitredesloups> hello
<mr--t> made it a little better
<mr--t> i just wanted a space between each line for easier reading
<greendingbat> mr--t: you could try a different IRC client
 * Jucato is not sure what IRC client does that though
<ubunturos> hey Jucato
<greendingbat> mr--t: like mIRC
<mr--t> yes i'm using kopete now but more fits on the screen with konvi
<Jucato> there is no IRC in kopete for kde4 btw
<greendingbat> mr--t: kopete is a messenger, konvi is an IRC client
<maitredesloups> Hello everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mr--t> sorry but this is kopete
<greendingbat> mr--t: really?
<Jucato> greendingbat: in KDE 3, Kopete has IRC support
<greendingbat> how does that work?
<Jucato> but not in KDE 4 (yet)
<mr--t> yes
<Jucato> greendingbat: very wierdly :)
<Jucato> weirdly*
<greendingbat> ah, i must be using KDE 4
<greendingbat> yeah, that is wierd
<greendingbat> it's like a regression
<mr--t> i'm using a hybid of 3 and 4
<Jucato> no. I meant that their IRC support is sub-optimal imho
<moshe> there is much wierdness here!
<Jucato> as for IRC in Kopete KDE 4, it's probably still being ported
<Jucato> (Kopete 0.50.80 is the one for KDE 4)
<mr--t> i gues because this is the first i saw it's why i like it
<mr--t> i was told that konversation was better
<Jucato> for IRC? yes
<mr--t> but noone could tell me why
<Jucato> it's a dedicated, no nonsense (no fancy stuff) IRC client
<mr--t> i think i like the fancy stuff
<Jucato> it's purpose is to be an IRC client. Kopete is a multi-protocol messenger app. IRC is just an afterthought
<Jucato> mr--t: you like broken themes then :)
<greendingbat> mr--t: the fancy stuff of kopete or konvi?
<mr--t> kopete
<Jucato> (kopete's theming is horribly broken)
 * greendingbat agrees
<mr--t> what do you mean by broken
<greendingbat> but, if IRC was an afterthought, then it must not work as well
<Jucato> mr--t: Kopete themes don't work well. Kopete doesn't work well with the global KDE themes
<mr--t> i like how it prints out on like bar paper and everyone gets thier own header
<mr--t> so far so good for me
<Jucato> fancy theming is the one thing Konversation won't have (design decision, technical considerations, etc.). of course you can still have different colors and all. but...
<mr--t> but after using this it seems all smushed together
 * mr--t wonders if they realize hes still a chat noob
<Jucatwo> it was quite obvious. :)
<Jucatwo> this is me on Kopete :P
<Odd-rationale> konversation is a really good irc client.
<mr--t> friends don't let friends use kopete
<Odd-rationale> but i wanted somthing to use with screen, so i found weechat
<Jucatwo> konversation + miau = <3
<mr--t> Jucatwo:  what
<Odd-rationale> brb, gotta reboot
<Jucatwo> miau is an IRC proxy/bouncer
<Jucatwo> ew... Kopete doesn't even have an auto-join list :P
<mr--t> a what
<Jucatwo> mr--t: auto-join. for example, when you connect to a server (like irc.ubuntu.com), you will automatically enter into some channels you specify
<mr--t> you can do that in kopete
<Jucatwo> where?
<mr--t> iv'e seen it in the settings somwhere
<Jucatwo> mr--t: you can run commands once you're connected, so you can put there /join #kubuntu,#kde,etc etc.
<Jucatwo> but that's hardly a real auto-join feature :)
<Votaguz> How i can turn on AutoComplete on Konsole ? I'm in KDE4
<Jucatwo> Votaguz: press Tab?
<Jucatwo> (try asking in #kubuntu-kde4 if that doesn't work)
<EIPhiGam> Hello everyone, I've got a question if anyone would like to answer! :D
<Votaguz> yes Jucato
<Jucato> !anyone | Electric1etchup
<ubottu> Electric1etchup: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Votaguz> Jucato: i try autocomplete files names on mi system but it's  not  work,
<Jucato> Votaguz: how are you trying to do it?
<EIPhiGam> Well, I booted up from the Kubuntu install CD, and I saw the Kubuntu logo, etc, everything loaded, then it goes blank adn my monitor gives me an "Out of Range" error. I'm guessing the default Resolution doesn't fit my monitor, but I'm not sure how to fix this.
<Jucato> er. sorry Electric1etchup. misdirected factoid
<Jucato> EIPhiGam: have you tried booting into "Safe graphics mode"?
<EIPhiGam> Jucato: I'm not sure how to do that from the CD's boot menu.
<Votaguz> ok look, i want to uncompress a tar file, i type: " tar xzvf e [TAB] " But it's not work
<Jucato> EIPhiGam: there should be a menu entry there in the boot menu
<Jucato> Votaguz: what's the "e" for? and is it a .tar.gz or .tgz file?
<Votaguz> I expect that it show me emailnotify.tar.gz
<Jucato> aaah
<EIPhiGam> Jucato: I see it, F4 for safe graphics mode. I'll see if that helps and let you know, I'm booting on my other PC, so shouldn't take long.
<Jucato> Votaguz: did you put a space after 'e' before pressing tab?
<Votaguz> And i have activated in my bash_bashrc autocompletion
<Votaguz> no Jucato
<Jucato> Votaguz: double check that you are in the correct directory where the tarball is and that it's named exactly emailnotify.tar.gz (or at least starts with an e)
<Votaguz> just after 'e"
<Votaguz> Ok Jucato Thanks
 * mr--t scratches his head
 * Jucato gives mr--t anti-dandruff shampoo
<EIPhiGam> Jucato: Ah ha! I see something now! Now, will I also have to boot into safe graphics mode if I install Kubuntu as well, and will I be able to change the resolution afterwards?
 * mr--t xd
 * EIPhiGam has some Head & Shoulders if mr--t needs it.
<Jucato> EIPhiGam: you can change the resolution afterwards. hopefully the installed Kubuntu would work properly
 * mr--t wants you to fax it to him
<EIPhiGam> Jucato: Can I change the resolution in safe graphics mode?
 * EIPhiGam doesn't have a fax. :(
<Jucato> EIPhiGam: I guess so
 * Jucato has to go though
 * mr--t scratches lower
 * EIPhiGam doesn't have a shampoo for that...
<EIPhiGam> Hmm, this boot-from-CD version doesn't have much I can do.
<EIPhiGam> And its not recognizing my wireless connection :(
 * mr--t wonders if it's a broadcom
<EIPhiGam> Does anyone know if Firefox and/or Pidgin is compatable with Kubuntu?
<mr--t> yes
<EIPhiGam> Hoorah.
<mr--t> someone knows
<EIPhiGam> Now to somehow make my wireless work...
<EIPhiGam> Oh. xD
<fulat2k> EIPhiGam: what do u mean by
<fulat2k> EIPhiGam: compatible?  i'm using it everyday with kubuntu
<EIPhiGam> fulat2k: Well, Kubuntu isn't recognizing my wireless device.
<mr--t> what chipset
<micahcowan> EIPhiGam, anything that runs on Ubuntu can run on Kubuntu, no problem. The difference is in the default selection of packages installed, and really nothing more.
<EIPhiGam> Ah, I see.
<EIPhiGam> I've previously dabbled with Kubuntu, I'm pretty new to Linux, but I want to learn.
<EIPhiGam> ubuntu*
<micahcowan> Installing firefox, pidgin, will involve pulling in the GTK+ framework as well... but there are so many useful KDE and Gnome apps, you'd end up with both GUI frameworks anyway, I think.
<flaccid__> !wireless | EIPhiGam
<ubottu> EIPhiGam: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<moshe> hope it's not broadcom!!!!!
<EIPhiGam> What is Broadcom?
<micahcowan> EIPhiGam, a manufacturer of wireless cards/chipsets.
<moshe> the wireless chipset. most work ok but broadcom chipsets are problematic
<EIPhiGam> Oh, no, it's a Netgear USB device, is that even worse?
<EIPhiGam> Haha
<micahcowan> They tend not to have good support, and you wind up needing to use ndiswrapper (an interface between the Linux kernel, and Windows drivers).
<micahcowan> That's probably better... but I'm guessing.
<flaccid__> netgear can be ok. check the link above
<moshe> yep.netgear,d-link and linksys seem to work ok for me
<EIPhiGam> Oh no, my device isnt supported. :(
<flaccid__> model?
<EIPhiGam> WPN111
<flaccid__> did you google for ubuntu/linux support of that model?
<EIPhiGam> It wasn't on the support page, but I s'pose not everything is, just a sec.
<flaccid__> yeah after checking wiki/forums then go on to google
<flaccid__> solution is here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/getting-netgear-wireless-usb-dongle-wpn111-atheros-chipset-to-work-on-ubuntu-6.06-515914/ looks like an atheros chip and there is info on atheros on the ubuntu wiki as well
<EIPhiGam> Hmm, alright, seems you can get it supported
<EIPhiGam> Does Kubuntu come with the latesnt ndiswrapper?
<flaccid__> yep
<flaccid__> !info ndiswrapper | EIPhiGam
<ubottu> eiphigam: Package ndiswrapper does not exist in hardy
<flaccid__> hmm
<EIPhiGam> I can simply download it right?
<flaccid__> !info ndiswrapper-common
<ubottu> ndiswrapper-common (source: ndiswrapper): Common scripts required to use the utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 92 kB
<flaccid__> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid__> yeah its in the repos as per above
<flaccid__> info at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ndiswrapper
<EIPhiGam> I'm still new to all this, I'm gonig to go ahead and install kubuntu first.
<flaccid__> hmm page not there
<flaccid__> EIPhiGam: the doc is at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper . its straightforward, just install ndiswrapper-common then go on to the howto on that linuxquestions page
<EIPhiGam> Thanks much, installing Kubuntu now
<flaccid__> np
<EIPhiGam> Good grief.
<EIPhiGam> Partman crashed. -sigh-
<EIPhiGam> I can't get a break.
<flaccid__> hmm, is the disk ok?
<flaccid__> as in both disks
<EIPhiGam> Yep, ran XP just fine.
<EIPhiGam> Okay, no error this time, but nothing is happening.
<flaccid__> hmmm. goto ctrl+alt+f1 and see if it has error messages
<EIPhiGam> nope.
<flaccid__> you could try the alternate cd i guess
<EIPhiGam> How do I exit the prompt?
<flaccid__> ctrl+alt+f6 iirc
<flaccid__> actually ctrl+alt+f7
<EIPhiGam> Ah ha here we go!
<EIPhiGam> :D
<EIPhiGam> Let's see, I'm gonig to wipe XP off this disk
<flaccid__> sounds good to me
<EIPhiGam> lol
<flaccid__> could be an issue reading that part or something
<EIPhiGam> All my important files are on my other HD anyhow :D
<flaccid__> cool
<EIPhiGam> I love these PC/Mac commercials
<EIPhiGam> Has anyone seen the comic mocking the commercials? There is a linux character that comes and Mac and PC both beat on him.
<flaccid__> EIPhiGam: you can share in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<EIPhiGam> Sorry, excuse me.
<flaccid__> np
<EIPhiGam> Question: In comparison with say, XP, are Linux-OSes better at maximizing your hardware than Windows
<micahcowan> EIPhiGam, sometimes yes, sometimes no.
<micahcowan> In particular, the situation is made difficult by hardware manufacturers who keep details as closely-guarded secrets, making it difficult to write FOSS that takes full advantage of it.
<EIPhiGam> I see. This computer I'm installing it on is a bit older, Pentium 4, etc, still nice though. I bought my new PC when I thought this other computer was failing, but I was able to save it somehow.
<EIPhiGam> I'm hoping Linux will run better on it than XP was running.
<EIPhiGam> Now hopefully, Kubuntu will run in normal graphics mode without giving me lip!
<EIPhiGam> It will not let me choose a screen resoluution higher than 800x600.
<EIPhiGam> It must have rebooted me into safe graphics mode again...
<EIPhiGam> -sigh-
<EIPhiGam> Now by default, do I have to isntall new drivers for my specific graphics card?
<EIPhiGam> In order to get higher resolutions?
<martinjh99> Morning - Following nixternals blog entry to install kde4.1 beta and when doing apt-get dist-upgrade its not pulling in the KDE4 stuff.
<martinjh99> What do I need to install to pull in KDE4?
<theseinfeld> martinjh99 what version do you have?
<theseinfeld> 8.04?
<theseinfeld> if hardy, just add backports :)
<martinjh99> yup
<martinjh99> Kubuntu obviously ;)
<theseinfeld> :D
<theseinfeld> just add the backports to the sources.list
<martinjh99> I'm wanting the new 4.1.0 Beta packages...
<theseinfeld> 4.1.0
<theseinfeld> hmm
<theseinfeld> i think it is 4.0.4 in the backports
<martinjh99> http://blog.nixternal.com/2008.06.05/hardy-kde-41-beta-1-completed/
<theseinfeld> then, just add that deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main to your sources list
<theseinfeld> and you are set
<martinjh99> I did - Actually apt-get install kde4 seems to be working not the instructions on the blog post!
<theseinfeld> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive
<theseinfeld> it has the list of the packages
<Daisuke_Ido> martinjh99: /join #kubuntu-kde4
<Sakui> http://www.basehead.org/download.php?id=21850 Thunderbird wallpaper.
<EIPhiGam> Hazah!  WPN111 Success!
<flaccid__> nice one
<EIPhiGam> Anyone know how to get Kubuntu to recognize my Monitor can support higher resolutions than 800x600?
<flaccid__> EIPhiGam: you can't increase it in system settings?
<EIPhiGam> Nope.
<EIPhiGam> It has 800x600 as the highest setting
<flaccid__> what video card
<EIPhiGam> Hmm, good question, its and nVidia
<EIPhiGam> I think 6200
<flaccid__> EIPhiGam: goto hardware drivers in system settings and see if you can enable the restricted driver
<EIPhiGam> Okay.
<EIPhiGam> I don't see hardware drivers anywhere
<EIPhiGam> Any idea why I am unable to view hardware sdrivers?
<flaccid__> EIPhiGam: did you find it in system settings? maybe its under restricted drivers depending what version
<flaccid__> is this kde3?
<EIPhiGam> I'm using 8.04, and it was not an option in System Settings
<EIPhiGam> umm, It is whatever came with 8.04
<flaccid__> which iso did you use
<EIPhiGam> iso says KDE4
<EIPhiGam> :)
<flaccid__> rigght. goto alt+f2 and do a kdesudo jockey-kde
<EIPhiGam> I see
<EIPhiGam> nvidia_new enabled but not in use
<flaccid__> um re-enable it and see what happens
<EIPhiGam> so disable the enable again?
<flaccid__> yep if you can
<EIPhiGam> alright
<EIPhiGam> Still says Not in use
<flaccid__> it should do somethig hopefully to set it up
<flaccid__> after that is should say restart required
<flaccid__> it it doesn't, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EIPhiGam> is pastebin a command?
<flaccid__> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<EIPhiGam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17131/
<flaccid__> EIPhiGam: can you pastebin dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia as well?
<EIPhiGam> Sure
<EIPhiGam> Its not very long..
<EIPhiGam> It just added 2 lines in the prompt
<flaccid__> you can paste up to 3 lines here no worries
<EIPhiGam> okay.
<EIPhiGam> ii nvidia-kernel-common                        20051028+lubuntu8
<EIPhiGam> NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<EIPhiGam> That's all it gave me
<flaccid__> its an nvidia 6200?
<flaccid__> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<EIPhiGam> Im pretty sure it is
<emonkey> lspci|grep VGA
<EIPhiGam> ok
<EIPhiGam> yep nVidia Geforce 6200
<EIPhiGam> Thanks emonkey.
<sensae> Hello
<flaccid__> EIPhiGam: can you install these two packages now: nvidia-glx-new and linux-restricted-modules
<EIPhiGam> How do I do that? Can I download them now that I am on the net on that PC?
<flaccid__> yep
<flaccid__> !adept | EIPhiGam
<ubottu> EIPhiGam: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<EIPhiGam> updating packages..
<EIPhiGam> flaccid__: I appreciate the help by the way. :)
<EIPhiGam> Okay, downloading, I think I did it right.
<flaccid__> np
<flaccid__> after its downloaded you should be able to do a sudo nvidia-xconfig or go back to hardware drivers to enable
<EIPhiGam> its taking awhile to download the stuff.
<EIPhiGam> About 60% now
<flaccid__> yeah it would be a bit because its nvidia blob
<EIPhiGam> Goodness....24,000 different thing I could install...?
<flaccid__> yeah and thats just the packages
<zorglu_> EIPhiGam: only 10% of them are infected :)
<flaccid__> hehe
<zorglu_> EIPhiGam: pick carrefully :)
<EIPhiGam> infected? Meaning viruses?
<zorglu_> EIPhiGam: i meant that, bu ti was kidding. there are no virus at all
<EIPhiGam> zorglu_: Better not be pulling my leg. :-P
<zorglu_> EIPhiGam: virus are super rare on linux and nobody ever seen any package with a virus
<zorglu_> EIPhiGam: :)
<EIPhiGam> Okay, reboot required. Lets reboot the system
<flaccid__> oky
<EIPhiGam> I think I'll also install WINE before I reboot.
<EIPhiGam> That's the Windows simulator right?
<flaccid__> EIPhiGam: yeah sudo apt-get install wine && winecfg
<EIPhiGam> rebooting
<souljaslimm> What's good room
<flaccid__> !ot | souljaslimm
<ubottu> souljaslimm: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<EIPhiGam> flaccid__: What do I do once kubuntu has restarted?
<flaccid__> have fun hopefully
<EIPhiGam> Will I be able to go and use my nvidia stuff right away?
<flaccid__> stuff?
<sebatny> kde4
<EIPhiGam> I still cant change my resolution. :(
<flaccid__> EIPhiGam: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf now please
<Rozza> How do i get wine installed
<flaccid__> !wine | Rozza
<ubottu> Rozza: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Rozza> using apt-get..
<Rozza> or something
<flaccid__> Rozza: if you read it will tell
<EIPhiGam> The file has yet to change
<flaccid__> Rozza: sudo apt-get install wine && winecfg
<flaccid__> EIPhiGam: can you show dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia now please
<Rozza> E: Couldn't find package wine
<flaccid__> Rozza: thats why you read the article which advises the repos you need first :)
<Rozza> it doesnt explain anything..
<flaccid__> are you sure?
<Rozza> i cant even find symtic
<Rozza> or however its spelt
<flaccid__> i just checked the link and it explains it in full from about the 10th line down under "Installing Wine"
 * flaccid__ gets out a spoon
<Rozza> i mean the rep
<Rozza> reps
<flaccid__> sorry whats symtic
<flaccid__> do you know how to manage repos?
<Rozza> not really..
<Rozza> im new to kubuntu
<flaccid__> you open adept manager and goto the  menu - manage repositories
<Rozza> i only ever used to use ubuntu..
<flaccid__> !adept | Rozza
<ubottu> Rozza: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<flaccid__> or just follow steps from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine#head-3acca7686806077923c05fa38c442e856ffacc54 for the solution
<EIPhiGam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17134
<Rozza> wtf..
<Rozza> ozza@Computer:~$ sudo apt-get install wineE: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?rozza@Computer:~$
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | Rozza
<ubottu> Factoid fixapt not found
<flaccid__> !adeptfix | Rozza
<ubottu> Rozza: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> i always get that wrong :(
<flaccid__> its one of the ones i get right :)
<Rozza> yay
<Rozza> its downloading
<Rozza> =)
<Rozza> before, i coudent use linux, but today, i got my modem, and it has ethernet port, so i can =D
<flaccid__> sweet as
<Rozza> =)
<Rozza> and wireless
<EIPhiGam> flaccid__: Did you see anything wrong in my nvidia settings?
<flaccid__> its using vesa driver and the restricted driver was not installed
<flaccid__> sorry looking at paste now
<Rozza> now to see if i can run mirc...
<flaccid__> Rozza: ouch :)
<flaccid__> EIPhiGam: driver is installed now it seems did you run sudo nvidia-xconfig after you installed it or try selecting from hardware drivers manager?
<EIPhiGam> I see, how do I change it to use the restricted driver then?
<EIPhiGam> i didnt run the sudo
<EIPhiGam> Should I do that now?
<flaccid__> do that now and then check /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see if "vesa" is changed to "nvidia" , if not we can do manual..
<EIPhiGam> i hate this single click crap!
<EIPhiGam> >_<
<flaccid__> we could of added the monitor resolution to xorg.conf or changed in krandrtray but you dont' get 3d or performance on vesa using nvidia card..
<flaccid__> EIPhiGam: yeah you can disable that
<EIPhiGam> Okay, it ow says using nvidia
<EIPhiGam> And how do I disable that?
<flaccid__> EIPhiGam: disable what and what says using nvidia
<flaccid__> ?
<EIPhiGam> flaccid__: Disable single click opening everything to make it use double click like windows, and the xorg config file now says using nvidia as the driver
<flaccid__> EIPhiGam: um its in system settings somewhere i think trying to remember. #kde should be able to say
<flaccid__> EIPhiGam: well in theory you can now logout to the login screen, from the dopdown select restart X server and it should then restart with nvidia driver
<EIPhiGam> ok, restarting
<EIPhiGam> or rather logging out
<EIPhiGam> AHH!
<EIPhiGam> YES!
<EIPhiGam> nvidia!
<EIPhiGam> Good large resolution!
<EIPhiGam> :D
<flaccid__> sweet as
<Rozza> Thanks
<Rozza> =)
<Rozza> and,
<flaccid__> no worries :)
<Rozza> how do i enable/get vnc serv
<flaccid__> !vnc | Rozza
<ubottu> Rozza: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<EIPhiGam> oi, time to upgrade everything that needs upgrading
<flaccid__> cool
<EIPhiGam> crap.
<Rozza> im getting this error again,
<Rozza> : Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Rozza> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<flaccid__> nixternal: see that fail of nvidia out of box hmm
<flaccid__> !adeptfix | Rozza
<ubottu> Rozza: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Rozza> thx
<Rozza> p
<Rozza> =p*
<flaccid__> apt or dpkg or something is not dying gracefully if you can't see one open
<EIPhiGam> Note to all: Do not try to edit display settings via Kubuntu Display settings thing or your monitor will go out of range for some crazy reason
<flaccid__> EIPhiGam: thats not the same for everyone. it depends on your monitor and vid card and also the driver in use + there are some bugs in the gui program!
<flaccid__> EIPhiGam: goto alt+f2 and run krandrtray and then right click the tray icon. you might like that for res changing
<flaccid__> also xrandr -q will show possible resolutions and rates
<Mrcina> hi
<Mrcina> online?
<flaccid__> howdy
<Mrcina> i have prob.. :S idk how to up connection on cable modem 5100 surfboard
<Mrcina> on kubuntu..
<flaccid__> Mrcina: plug it in and then see what is required by your isp perhaps PPPoE in bridged. or they might route it via dhcp on the firmware auto..
<flaccid__> !pppoe | Mrcina
<ubottu> Mrcina: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Rozza> so uh
<Rozza> how do i start vnc serv...
<flaccid__> rozza: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH#head-9b7a927bae2e58b78e405f569c55487719520ab7
<xmanwe> Mrcina: what country are you living in? :)
<flaccid__> Rozza: x11vnc might be better and easier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/x11vnc and the easiest is the native desktop sharing in kde
<flaccid__> not in hardy x11vnc is in the repos so you only have to install it then run it
<flaccid__> not=note
<flaccid__> i gtg, catchyas later
<eagles0513875> hey
<EIPhiGam> Good grief now my wireless wont work after a simple restart
 * Mrcina slaps xmanwe around a bit with a large trout
<Mrcina> bosnia bro
<Mrcina> :)
<Mrcina> Bosnia and Herzegovina ;)
<EIPhiGam> Thanks for you're help all, bedtime finally.
<Rozza> so uh
<Rozza> i start vnc how?
<Rozza> >_>
<Pennycook> Rozza: To start a vncserver, run "vncserver"
<Rozza> shoudent there be an icon?
<Sakui> how do I change the port for sshd?
<itay> Just installed kubuntu 8.04. I need root password and how to start ssh server
<PhilRod> !root
<eagles0513875> !ssh
<PhilRod> hrm, no bot?
<Sakui> root has no password and locked down
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Sakui> itay: try sudo passwd -u root
<Sakui> i think
<Sakui> then sudo passwd root
<Pennycook> itay: You won't need the root password.
<itay> Yep, Funny thing. No root password.
<itay> However can not su -
<itay> since not in wheel group.
<itay> Thanks.
<Pennycook> itay: Having a root password is a security risk, I'd recommend sticking with sudo.
<Sakui> how do you restart the openssh daemon?
<PhilRod> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart ?
<Sakui> oh
<needhelp> hi anyone can help me with enabling tls/ssl in proftpd?
<PhilRod> Sakui: not sure, but that would be my first guess
<Sakui> needhelp: installing openssl would be my first guess ;)
<Sakui> thanks PhilRod
<itay> Any mechanism to manage services?
<PhilRod> itay: systemsettings->advanced->system services, it seems
<xmanwe> how can i change the size of desktop icons? they're really huge and i cannot find where to change it..
<Pennycook> xmanwe: systemsettings -> Appearance -> Icons -> Advanced.  You can set the size of all your icons there.
<xmanwe> hell.. blindness.
<eagles0513875> lol
<itay> How can I add users?
<eagles0513875> itay: look under system settings
<eagles0513875> there is an add users option
<eagles0513875> there u can specify permissions and what not
<xmanwe> well, and is there any way how to turn off the default kubuntu bootsplash? in case when i want to see only system outputs...
 * EIPhiGam sighs.
<EIPhiGam> So, to whoever is around, I just updated Kubuntu with a lot of updates, and suddenly the internet connection config utility has disapeared from my taskbar.
<Pennycook> EIPhiGam: Have you tried running it again? "knetworkmanager"
<EIPhiGam> Just typed it in, nothing is coming up.
<Pennycook> ps ax | grep knetworkmanager - is there one running?
<EIPhiGam> It says could not find usr/bin/networkmanager
<Pennycook> Does it have a k there?
<EIPhiGam> Where?
<EIPhiGam> When I do the terminal input
<Pennycook> Well you said "usr/bin/networkmanager", but I said to run "knetworkmanager"
<EIPhiGam> I didi/
<EIPhiGam> Sorry, I forgot the k
<Pennycook> Okay, was just checking. I suppose you could try sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager, then
<EIPhiGam> funny, I see knetworkmanager there though
<EIPhiGam> And in the terminal it lists it
<Pennycook> So it's there in ps ax, but you can't run it?  Try "sudo killall knetworkmanager", followed by "/usr/bin/knetworkmanager"
<EIPhiGam> Ahh there we go
<EIPhiGam> Odd that it wasnt showing up on startup anymore
<Pennycook> EIPhiGam: I think if you right click it in the system tray and tell it to quit, you'll be asked if you want it to run on startup.
<EIPhiGam> Yes, thank you, now I have to wait for ndiswrapper to kick in.
<EIPhiGam> It always takes a long time to work for some reason.
<Rozza> What do i use to get into my windows dedicated server?
<Rozza> what program,
<david__> terminal server client
<Rozza> is that installed already or?
<david__> which OS r u using?
<Rozza> kubuntu ?
<david__> K-menu-->internet-->go down to Terminal server client__use correct parameters and passwords to go through.
<Rozza> parameters?
<Rozza> and there is no terminal server client..
<david__> sorry__u have to download it first.
<Rozza> How, Where
<david__> go to K-menu-->system-->adept manager-->and look for the software u require.
<nikos> hello
<david__> going to lunch
<nikos> need some help with compiz:P
<nikos> i installed compiz on ubuntu 8.04 and i have only 3 workspaces
<nikos> how can i have more?
<ylhaoran> ???
<elsinore> hi
<jussi01> hi
<frybye> Hi all... lag?
<eagles0513875> hey
<frybye> whats up eagles0513875 ??
<eagles0513875> nm here at work in eeepc channel trying to figure out how to setup a short cut
<eagles0513875> its totally not kubuntu related
<eagles0513875> frybye: what can i try to help ya with today
<eagles0513875> frybye:
<frybye> havn't dreamed up my problems today yet.. ehehe
<frybye> am doing a knowledge-swap with a linux system engineer later today anyhows.. he gets engl. conversation and me kubuntu instruction/helo...
<frybye> we might be fixing    cheese -
<frybye> e e /help...
<Sakui> is it possible, for a windows computer talks to a linux via remote desktop?
<frybye> i am on a xp machine right no - so no way to try anything much..
<eagles0513875> Sakui: u can with putty and ssh
<frybye> Sakui - perhaps if the remote linux is running a windows rem- application in wine or..?
<eagles0513875> Sakui: u can even load the desktop on a windows machine and its like remote desktop
<frybye> <--- is relatively clueless.. so beware.. heheh
<Sakui> lol
<Pennycook> Sakui: If you install something like TightVNC on the Windows box, you can connect to a Linux vncserver.
<eagles0513875> Pennycook: could also ssh usiing putty and u can even start an x session with putty on teh remote machine
<eagles0513875> *you the
<Sakui> well, I use Teamviewer for windows
<frybye> what would be the name of a linux/kub- appt to allow full accest with a remote destop from one linux to another linux??
<ybit> what's the command to set the default login manager to kdm3?
 * ybit forgets
<eagles0513875> !remote
<ubottu> Factoid remote not found
<frybye> so that a person with ability could fix a wobbely/broken system remotly for instance..
<frybye> ??
<eagles0513875> !remotedesktop
<ubottu> Factoid remotedesktop not found
<Sakui> startkde
<eagles0513875> !remote desktop
<ubottu> Factoid remote desktop not found
<eagles0513875> frybye: seems like it already comes installed
<eagles0513875> what ever it is
<frybye> somebody know the name??
<frybye> (I am on an xp box here at work just now so cant go looking...)
<eagles0513875> frybye: on linux its called krdc
<frybye> eagle.. ok - thanks...
<eagles0513875> no prob
<frybye> c u folks - I am going to walk around a bit to get the knots outa my spine - sitting here too damn long hehhe
<ybit> !kdm
<ubottu> Factoid kdm not found
<ybit> !kdm3
<ubottu> Factoid kdm3 not found
<eagles0513875> !info kdm
<ubottu> kdm (source: kdebase): X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2 (hardy), package size 608 kB, installed size 1572 kB
<ybit> !get rid of kdm4 :P
<ubottu> ybit: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eagles0513875> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<ybit> until 4.1 atleast :)
<ybit> and there's a certain wizard that one can run which allows you to select the effects level, and type of control (unix, kde, mac, windows)
<ybit> anyone know the name of it?
<ybit> kpersonalizer
<Sakui> how can I see what services are loaded?
<ybit> Sakui: ksysguard
<ybit> hmm, i know this has been answered in here once
 * ybit wasn't logging at the time :|
<flaccid__> EIPhiGam: did your wireless get fixed, was that you?
<kamel> hi all, I'm on kubuntu 6.06 and I can't get mp3 files to play
<kamel> my kubuuntu machine has no interne card so I'm looking for a hassle-free offline solution
<flaccid__> kamel: do you have a kubuntu dvd?
<kamel> no it's a cd
<flaccid__> thats why i asked. i don't believe the cd comes with the codec, can someone correct me?
<kamel> what should i do?
<flaccid__> you need the package libxine-extracodecs and/or mpeg321 . so you need the internet to get them..
<flaccid__> unless you have a dvd
<flaccid__> kamel: i will check a livecd. is that what you have a dapper desktop cd?
<kamel> what about other media players?
<kamel> yes
<flaccid__> they all share the one codec which is non free thus not shipped with ubuntu..
<kamel> so i'm out of luck?
<Rozza> Whats the name for c complier
<flaccid__> you on the internet atm, so i don't see the problem unless you don't have any media to copy it onto..
<Rozza> sudo apt-get install c++ ?
<flaccid__> !build | Rozza
<ubottu> Rozza: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Rozza> k
<kamel> the machine i'm on right now only has windows, no apt.
<flaccid__> kamel: this is the kubuntu support channel, not windows. goto ##windows
<acetoline> Rozza: it's gcc, but you need to specify a version
<acetoline> also g++
<flaccid__> Rozza: you probably won't build-essential at the end of the day to cover other things but yeah otherwise depends which c compiler you are talkign about
<Pennycook> kamel: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/allpackages You can download packages from there.
<kamel> can I get the files and somehow transfer them to the kubuntu machine? how?
<flaccid__> Pennycook: the computer does not have networking
<flaccid__> and i don't know why it can't just copy. and now he advises he has windows lol
<flaccid__> oh my apologies. yes download directly and copy to the box in question. sorry
<kamel> oh I get it now
<flaccid__> i will link you to the ones you need?
<kamel> I didn't realize I could just copy the files, I was thikning along the lines of windows
<kamel> thanks
<flaccid__> kamel: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libxine-extracodecs and
<flaccid__> um i think thats it
<Pennycook> kamel: Once you have the .deb packages, you can install them using dpkg.
<kamel> ok, so what packages do I need?
<th_shdw> hi??
<flaccid__> kamel: i just gave you the link! if you are x86 its http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/i386/libxine-extracodecs/download for download
<th_shdw> hi?
<th_shdw> lo??
<kamel> oh thanks
<flaccid__> th_shdw: sup?
<Pennycook> th_shdw: We can see what you're saying.  If you have a question, just ask. :)
<th_shdw> oh! pheww
<kamel> thx for the help flaccid and PennyCook
<th_shdw> na I am fine, thx
<flaccid__> np
<eagles0513875> flaccid__: what up dog
<flaccid__> seems i have a ghot
<flaccid__> +s
<eagles0513875> !ghost
<ubottu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<flaccid__> yeah i know that :) i want to find the process on my box dang
<flaccid__> a netstat -tap should find
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> flaccid__: u try amarok 2 yet
<flaccid__> yep sure have
<eagles0513875> what u think
<eagles0513875> im loving it
<eagles0513875> especially now that u  dont need kde4 libs to run it
<eagles0513875> speaking of i need to get cracking on writing the article
<eagles0513875> on amarok 2
<flaccid__> um its ok but how do you change the appearance?
<eagles0513875> flaccid__: there is a separate thing to configure it
<eagles0513875> either that or it has yet to be implemented
<flaccid__> ah rightio
<florian_> Hi! Is there meanwhile a solution to save the session in kde4 so it get restored when starting?
<flaccid__> florian_: #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 help. session manager in system settings florian_
<florian_> flaccid__: The thing is: in session manager there is no button to save the session :-(
<flaccid__> there is no apply button?
<poy_poy> hi
<poy_poy> can someone help me with a printer problem. i have ubuntu 8.04 and im useing a hp photosmart p1000 but i cant print anything. but if tell it to print a test page it will print that. anyone any ideas to whot is the problem with it.
<florian_> I can change to "restore manually saved session" (or what it's named in english) and then press "Apply", but the session is not stored at anytime. I'm missing the button from kde3 (i think it was in the kde-menu: store session)
<flaccid__> oh you want to store session manual. not sure if that is available yet askin the appropriate chans #kde and #kubuntu-kde4
<florian_> ok, thanks
<poy_poy> if im asking in the wrong place can someone please point me the right way thanks
<Dr_willis> poy_poy,  check the cups logs for a start -  would be a good idea.
<Dr_willis>  - /var/log/SOMTHING :)
<colzani> hi people, my kaffeine dont play dvd with libdvdcss, mplayer works fine, i need help
<colzani> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.5 for DVD access
<colzani> libdvdread: Attempting to use device /dev/sda2 mounted on / for CSS authentication
<colzani> libdvdread: Could not open /dev/sda2 with libdvdcss.
<colzani> libdvdread: Can't open /dev/sda2 for reading
<colzani> libdvdread: Device /dev/sda2 inaccessible, CSS authentic
<Dr_willis> Hmm,. why would a dvd disk be /dev/sda2...
<Dr_willis> It may be /dev/sda
<colzani> sda2 is my /
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: do u have card reader or something
<ziarkaen> yeah, its trying to decode your hdd
<colzani> sda3 /home
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  i have several. :)
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: the sda2 is probably one of the card slots
<colzani> with smplayer, the dvd works fine
<ziarkaen> look in /etc/fstab to determine your optical drive
<colzani> ok
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  not on my laptop. - of course those are built in readers...  :)
<colzani> is /dev/scd0
<Dr_willis> Im guessing that colzani  your program is looking at the wrong device.
<Dr_willis>  scd0  makes more sence.
<colzani> in kaffine looking for /dev/dvd
<colzani> i will change
<Dr_willis>  - /dev/dvd is normally a link to the proper dvd device
<ziarkaen> settings -> xine engine parameters
<ziarkaen> then the media tab
<colzani> same problem
<colzani> same error
<ziarkaen> i believe /dev/dvd is a symlink to the actual device. will look into it.
<colzani> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-06-05 07:38 /dev/dvd -> scd0
<eagles0513875> at least u have permissions to use it
<Dr_willis>  try a ls -k /dev/sdc0
<Dr_willis> oops scd0 :)
<Dr_willis> dang typos..
<Dr_willis> ls -l /dev/scd0
<colzani> brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2008-06-05 07:38 /dev/scd0
<colzani> my user is in a cdrom group
<ziarkaen> It can't hurt to try it as root: "sudo kaffeine"
<colzani> ziarkaen: ok
<colzani> i use kdesu kaffeine, wheb clic in play dvd, itsclose
<colzani> no error message
<ziarkaen> run from command line to catch error messages
<colzani> colzani@colzani-laptop:~$ sudo kaffeine
<colzani> ERROR: Communication problem with kaffeine, it probably crashed.
<colzani> colzani@colzani-laptop:~$
<ziarkaen> use --verbose
<colzani> same message
<ziarkaen> try "killall kaffeine & sudo kaffeine --verbose"
<colzani> kaffeine dont start with sudo
<colzani> only user
<ziarkaen> sorry, use "kdesudo kaffeine --verbose"
 * Dr_willis decides to go to his local ISP office and unplug THEIR machines every 30 sec...
<colzani> its open, but close when i clic on play dvd
<colzani> no error message at terminal
<colzani> my kubuntu installed recent, in saturday, in my new notebook, and updated
<Pici> Why would you want to start kaffeine with sudo?
<colzani> with sudo
<theFATMAN> if i install the linux server image for my system to optimize quadcore performance, that won't affect the xserver or kde, will it?
<colzani> ERROR: Communication problem with kaffeine, it probably crashed.
<flaccid__> you do not run kaffeine with sudo
<ziarkaen> this forum post seems to be useful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801771
<flaccid__> no reason to
<myk_robinson> hey. Does the KDE4 remix now include 4.1, or will that have to be pulled through updates?
<flaccid__> myk_robinson: negative
<Dr_willis> Its the older - as far as i know.
<flaccid__> only beta 1 is in pkgs atm
<myk_robinson> thanks
<eagles0513875> flaccid__: i having a weird issue atm
<eagles0513875> flaccid__: im trying to compile audacity from souce when i do ./configure it dont work  for me get an error
<eagles0513875> says that the c compiler cannot create executables
<Dr_willis> Install the C compiler packages? :)
<eagles0513875> and those pkgs would be
<eagles0513875> i have the gcc already
<flaccid__> !build | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  install 'build-essential' for a start.
<jaakkome> Can anyone recommend an easy way to set up a ftp server?
<flaccid__> build-essential
<eagles0513875> lol
<flaccid__> jaakkome: install openssh-server and use sftp
<Dr_willis> I agree -  down with ftp.. up with sftp
<eagles0513875> down with the world
<eagles0513875> down with the internet and computers lol
<eagles0513875> :p
<Dr_willis> given the quality of my connection this week.... DOWN is the normal state
<flaccid__> haha
<macpaulos> Ello all
<eagles0513875> configure: error: Audacity requires libsndfile to be enabled how on earth do i remedy this
<jaakkome> Okay, I installed openssh-server... how do I set it up :]
<macpaulos> k noob here, 1 hour of using ubunto. trying to get my dvb working and won't let me put something in the /lib/firmware folder....says i'm not the owner....N E 1 know how?
<Dr_willis> macpaulos,  with the proper use of the 'sudo' command to allow root access to system files.
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: any ideas as to my issue with configure: error: Audacity requires libsndfile to be enabled
<Dr_willis> sudo cp WhATEVER whever
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  install the  libsndfile*-dev package.
<macpaulos> aha, thanks Dr_willis, i'll try that
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  and proberly a dozen+ other dev packages.
<eagles0513875> for the love of god u serious
<eagles0513875> just to install audacity from source
<theFATMAN> if i install the linux server image for my system to optimize quadcore performance, that won't affect the xserver or kde, will it?
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  theres a REASON people dont like to use source.
<flaccid__> jaakkome: its set up. you use your username to log in ie. system users
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  depending on the app. There can be quiet a few dev packages needed
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: i need practice for my certification exam
<flaccid__> eagles0513875: why you need source version out of interest?
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  ./configure - read error.. install next dev package... repeate.. :)
<flaccid__> oh
<eagles0513875> flaccid__: practice compiling from source i need to know how for my linux certification exam
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  or theres some apt command that can grab the dev-src for the package and all nddede dev-dependencies.
<flaccid__> eagles0513875: compile kde then :)
<eagles0513875> maybe i will when im not working my behind off
<Dr_willis> practice doing './configure, make, sudo make install'   -) :)
<flaccid__> eagles0513875: yeah but what specifically do you need to know. there is no standard in build in unix
<flaccid__> Dr_willis: hehe yeah
<eagles0513875> just the steps
<eagles0513875> this first exam they say is the hardest out of all of them
<flaccid__> yeah well the closest to a standard is those two steps, don't need to practice them :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<Dr_willis> http://www.monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<eagles0513875> ./configure make make test make install
<eagles0513875> only problem with that link is im on kde lol
<eagles0513875> :p
<Dr_willis> Dosent matter.
<_Angelus_> guys
<eagles0513875> at some point ill try compile kde4.1 from source
<eagles0513875> might do that tonight or tomorrow
<_Angelus_> will something happen if i don't include joliet on a dvd rom?
<da> I lost my kdm theme, anyone know how to get it back?
<da> I really have no clue what I did to botch it up
<macpaulos> i'm trying to copy a file from the desktop to the /lib/firmware folder.....doing something really wrong.plz help
<da> macpaulos: You root?
<Dr_willis> macpaulos,  sudo cp FILENAME /lib/firmware
<macpaulos> sorry da not sure what u mean...been using for 1 hour :S
<macpaulos> tanks dr_willis
<eagles0513875> which package is wxWidgets in
<eagles0513875> im using apt-cache search and there are a ton of em
<Dr_willis> !find wxwidgets
<ubottu> Found: plplot9-driver-wxwidgets
<flaccid__> eagles0513875: try the pakages.ubuntu.com search :)
<da> Oh and can you adjust the theme for like kate as the root users?, so I can tell I am root by the qt theme?
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  try apt-cache search ITEMNAME | grep dev
<flaccid__> file search is on the website
<eagles0513875> lol i need to practice using grep lol
<eagles0513875> keep forgetting bout grep
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  grep pattern   :)
<Dr_willis> da run the kde theme manager tool as root. with kdesu, or similer, and change the theme.. i THINK works..
<eagles0513875> u all thought it was pointless to compile from source
<eagles0513875> givning me gd practice from various aspects of linux
<flaccid__> eagles0513875: im a freebsd person. i would never say that..
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  i never said it was pointless.. theres a reason people dont do it.
<meta> Hi all
<da> Dr_willis: nah cause it changes my normal users theme as well
<meta> what is the name of that script/program that automatically mounts the local harddrives
<meta> in the livecd?
<eagles0513875> you guys saying if i wanted to compile from source that i might as well be using dpkg
<Dr_willis> da Hmm.. ive not tried it in ages.. I used to have a different theme/colors for root. vs ones for the users.. It may bee one can only change colors.
<eagles0513875> and have that headache of having to pull lots of dependencies
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  if you want to compile somthing.. you will need all its dependencies.. no matter how you go about it.
<Dr_willis> So do what you want. :)
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: i need practice not to mention it will give me practice using grep lol
<macpaulos> paul@HP-UBUNTU:~$ sudo cp firmware_v2.tgz /lib/firmware
<macpaulos> cp: cannot stat `firmware_v2.tgz': No such file or directory ....sorry to keep banging on about this minor thing
<Dr_willis> I think more 'reading' of a grep book.. will help with the grep stuff...
<da> I just need something to remind me when I am running something as root
<Dr_willis> macpaulos,  use the proper path to the file.. and it proberly has to be uncompressed also.
<eagles0513875> da: u will need to sudo quite alot so it will eventually stick
<da> macpaulos: cp can't find the file you are trying to cp...  You need the correct path
<Dr_willis> macpaulos,  cp /path/to/whatever/file /lib/firmware
<meta> !automount
<ubottu> Factoid automount not found
<meta> :(
<eagles0513875> !info automount
<ubottu> Package automount does not exist in hardy
<eagles0513875> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Dr_willis> da you can set a root prompt easially.  - You might  be able to set the kde windows in a diffrent colour when they get ran as root.
<eagles0513875> !mount | meta
<ubottu> meta: please see above
<da> Just to edit a text file from time to time, and I have kate open in another window not as root... I edit a file as the normal user by mistake and create double work
<macpaulos> if the file is on my desktop, what would the path be?
<da> Really annoying
<meta> no, thats other what i search
<Pici> macpaulos: ~/Desktop
<eagles0513875> da: that use kdesu
<Dr_willis> macpaulos,  /home/username/Desktop
<da> May just use vim in a shell
<meta> eagles0513875: i need that script/program that automatically mounts the local harddrives
<macpaulos> nice one
<meta> i'm sure that it has no gui, and it's not problem
<eagles0513875> meta: i wish i knew how to script i would write one for ya but im a total noob in regards to scripting
<da> eagles0513875: I 2 windows for kate one that is sudoed and the other that is not...
<Dr_willis> script to mount internal hard drives? or external usb ones?
<Dr_willis> why not just edit the fstab file?
<meta> eagles0513875: sure, but why if it already written?
<meta> Dr_willis: no
<da> I forget which is which and end up editing in the wrong one
<meta> i have installed ubuntu on my pendrive
<da> cause I am in a hurry
<eagles0513875> da: you can use vim but its quite advanced and rather powerful tool
<meta> and i want it to auto mount up every drive that it founds
<eagles0513875> meta: didnt know that it was already written
<flaccid__> meta: /etc/fstab ?
<Dr_willis> vim is worth learning. :)
<da> eagles0513875: yeah VIM is annoying I know
<meta> independent from the hardware
<da> eagles0513875: I have played with it
<eagles0513875> da: im doing my linux cert and i have had to use it lol
<eagles0513875> has a whole chapter dedicated to vim
<flaccid__> !fstab | meta
<meta> no fstab is the solution. please forget that:)
<ubottu> meta: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<meta> no fstab is the solution. please forget that:)
<meta> 2xt*
<meta> :)
<eagles0513875> :)
<da> I am not in school.... I am in Iraq and don't have the resources all you may have lol
<flaccid__> meta: what?
<eagles0513875> da: well i appreciate what u doing for the country
<meta> flaccid__: AUTO
<da> Thanks, but in the meantime I'll google until I puck
<meta> did you know what does it mean?:)
<da> puke
<eagles0513875> da: if u need any commands i am reading my linux exam book and i hav esome commands that i can help ya with if u need
<eagles0513875> da: try this google.com/linux
<da> I just need something noticable and simple to tell me what window I am on
<eagles0513875> for all ur linux comp needs
<eagles0513875> da: u know u have multiple desktops u can click on on the right side
<meta> fstab is also for auto okay. But it depends on a hardware
<meta> but i'm not always on the same. I need that prog that mounts automatically the harddrives in the livecd...
<meta> i just don't know it's name:)
<flaccid__> meta: don't shout. fstab is for auto.
<da> I know I have multiple desktops, btu the fact remains I use the title bar at the bottom
<eagles0513875> da: u want a pop up in the middle of the screen when u change to tell you which desktop you are on
<da> So... I was trying to make it idiot proof for the days I get in a hurry
<eagles0513875> *you
<flaccid__> meta: so what you do is 1. listen 2. add the pendrive to fstab and done.
<eagles0513875> da: i hear what your saying
<meta> flaccid__: so what you do is 1. read 2. help if you can.
<da> Especially the days I am tired
<flaccid__> meta: i just helped you. what do you want me to do exactly?
<meta> read again what i need:)
<meta> and where iam.
<flaccid__> you want a pendrive to automount on boot?
<eagles0513875> meta: u want to auto mount right
<meta> flaccid__: no.
<flaccid__> auto mount every drive found?
<eagles0513875> he wants to automount is hd's
<meta> i have written down a lot of times my problems before. Please read me back
<flaccid__> meta: a script that searches for drives connected and mounts them?
<meta> yeah!
<flaccid__> horray
<da> I just open a shell in kate and cp the file to the correct spot with sudo
<Dr_willis> cant just write a script that has 'mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1'  and so on?
<flaccid__> meta: what was the google search result? kubuntu doesn't have anything like that
<Dr_willis> :)
<meta> flaccid__: one thing is i'm on console now, another (for Dr_willis ) it's already written.
<meta> ubuntu livecd does this if you boot it up
<eagles0513875> meta: google.com/linux searches all linux related pgs
<Dr_willis> meta you want one that 'searches for ' and mounts  all Internal disks.  - to be exact?
<meta> i just thought that soembody knwos it's name (i hoped it's an init script)
<da> I wonder if compiz-fushion will work with a intel 965 card?
<flaccid__> meta: you sure you don't mean it mounts available parts on the local hard disks?
<eagles0513875> flaccid__:
<Dr_willis> I have seen various tools that let the user click to mount drive entries in the fstab.    I thought kde and gnome allready had such a feature once you clicked on a drive in the Places/Computer:  areas.
<eagles0513875> doesnt a normal boot mount all drives automatically
<flaccid__> something that searches for things like pendrives attached is different i think
<flaccid__> um i think the livecd will mount your local parts iirc
<meta> iirc on kublivecd i had /media/hdxy-s
<meta> and in thats my dirves contents
<da> Hmm come to think about it my cdrom drive won't automount like it used to
<meta> hmm, can be easier if i ask it in the devel channel?
<meta> they should know:)
<flaccid__> meta: well i thought you meant other drives like usb etc.
<flaccid__> meta: already asked there
<da> permission denied and in the cdrom group...
<meta> and? Does anybody know the ansver?
<flaccid__> meta: someone there has said that the livecd does not do that
<meta> but i remembers other:(
<flaccid__> meta: you must be referring to hald wich will automount the local media it can
<Dr_willis> live cd does NOT mount the internal drives automatically
<flaccid__> yeah, meta is talkinga about hald
<Dr_willis> at least not the ubuntu live cd's :)
<Dr_willis> but i thought they did mount them when you clicked on their icons
<flaccid__> yeah i've heard of some distros doing it but i've always mounted manual to circumvent a system
<flaccid__> yeah the click etc. would hook up to hald i assume and thats not a script that does it auto on boot as meta wants. meta must think its on boot or something but its user based as per hald on login
<meta> No.
<flaccid__> meta: well there is no script on the livecd that does what you claim.
<flaccid__> i remember myself i have always had to mount manually
<eagles0513875> im becoming grep happy
<meta> flaccid__: have you tried the hardy livecd?
<flaccid__> try awk now eagles0513875 :)
<flaccid__> meta: yeah
<eagles0513875> !info awk
<ubottu> Package awk does not exist in hardy
<meta> I exactly remember that i don't needed it:(
<eagles0513875> flaccid__: i have no idea what the awk programming language is
<meta> hmm i need to boot back to my kubuntu for some googling:(
<flaccid__> meta will if you goto #kubuntu-devel and talk to ScottK he will advise it doesn't do it
<meta> Okay
<flaccid__> eagles0513875: google :) awk rocks
<meta> and maybe he can know another way
<meta> Or does anybody knows another way to do this?
<flaccid__> fstab. the first thing we all said. sure you have to put the /dev/* in there but thats the best practice..
<flaccid__> otherwise you user mount in your kde session with hal
<eagles0513875> flaccid__: one thing at a time im still dicking round with dev dependencies and audacity
<meta> fstab isn't good solution
<flaccid__> meta: and why not?
<meta> because i don't know what i has on different machines
<flaccid__> meta: what do you mean?
<meta> as i said, i'm on a pendrive
<meta> that can be booted up anywhere
<meta> somewhere just one partition on one disk
<eagles0513875> meta: is it quite easy to setup a pen drive with linux
<meta> somewhere 3 disks with 20 partition
<meta> eagles0513875: not that is the question:D
<flaccid__> in that case, there is disks and filesystems in system settings, use hal to automount/mount on click or finally, write a shell script. what else could you need?
<flaccid__> nah the pendrive is his linux desktop
<eagles0513875> meta: im impressed how they got xandros derivative to work on the asus eee pc
<flaccid__> i carry one on my keyring like you meta..
<eagles0513875> on a ssd memory card
<meta> anyways, flaccid__  and Dr_willis  you are won:)
<eagles0513875> im buying one 4gb one for bout 15 euros if not less then that
<flaccid__> eagles0513875: kubuntu runs on that
<meta> i remembered wrong as Scottk said:(
<flaccid__> meta: i am won? is that good?
<eagles0513875> flaccid__: i would rather try it on this machine then spend bout 500 euros for an eee pc
<eagles0513875> 2 laptops is enough for me
<meta> the point of my problems it's not matters
<da> the the eee any good?
<meta> the point of my memory it's aproblemD:
<flaccid__> well its a sub notebook . quite dif ball game/use etc.
<eagles0513875> da: was working on one today i like it great system but the problem is getting the os installed on ssd
<flaccid__> meta: oh well disks and filesystems,hald and fstab should be all you need. so good luck..
<eagles0513875> ssd's r the limitation but performance is great with the distro that it comes with
<eagles0513875> im addicted to x64 kubuntu
<flaccid__> someone is yet to give me a eee. im on an asus w1000na notebook. oh yeah.
<eagles0513875> flaccid__: they rnt that expensive
<eagles0513875> their wikis  r a mess
<eagles0513875> keyboard is way to small hard to type
<eagles0513875> limited on software
<da> lol
<da> but cheap
<eagles0513875> yep
<flaccid__> eagles0513875: yeah but i just need a requirement to get one..
<da> get what ya pay for
<da> i guess
<dru__> sup guys
<eagles0513875> but come on dont get me wrong u can turn any pc in a way into a eee
<Greenery> is it okay if i add the new linux kernel version in my grub list manually?
<eagles0513875> if u have a memory card reader or a usb key
<flaccid__> lol no you cant
<eagles0513875> flaccid__: thought u could if u have the initrd and what not
<flaccid__> um its a sub-notebook. its about portability and costing less than a notebook...
<eagles0513875> *you
<Dr_willis> hard to shave  weight off a pc.
<flaccid__> yeah but thats not the point of the eee pc at all. the sd card is irrelevant to the user
<eagles0513875> would love to use a pen drive to turn my other laptop into a linux box and not having to wry bout messing up windows
<dru__> hummmmmmmm
<dru__> windoze
<dru__> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Pennycook> eagles0513875: Then you can?
<eagles0513875> doc u can shave off weight of a pc lol put linux on a pen drive
<eagles0513875> Pennycook: ?
<flaccid__> eagles0513875: i carry a 4gb one on my keys which is handy for installing linux randomly or desktop required, documents, sysadmin etc.
<Pennycook> eagles0513875: Keep a Linux installation iso on your pendrive, or make an installation pendrive.
<flaccid__> a usb key is just a usb bridged onto an sd card..
<flaccid__> yeah the persistent usb on the wiki is pretty good
<eagles0513875> could it be done to where u just boot off of it and use it like a live cd kinda thing
<Dr_willis> I have Puppylinux on several pendrives.
<flaccid__> eagles0513875: exactly
<flaccid__> !persistent
<ubottu> Factoid persistent not found
<da> I got a runny nose and a headache
<dru__> *dru looses all his work with a live usb installation key
<eagles0513875> i took some extra strength pills
<minhaaj> !wuber
<ubottu> Factoid wuber not found
<flaccid__> eagles0513875: have fun.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<eagles0513875> !wubi | minhaaj
<ubottu> minhaaj: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<da> I read about wuber
<helpy> oh good eagles0513875
<dru__> !repositorys
<ubottu> Factoid repositorys not found
<flaccid__> !repos | dru__
<ubottu> dru__: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<dru__> !repos
<dru__> whoa thanks flaccid
<flaccid__> np
<eagles0513875> flaccid__: is the hizzle for shizzle
<dru__> what about like adding repos from a different distro ....backtrack repos .... just for the source stuff
<flaccid__> hehe
<da> Does anyone have problems with ipods and linux/kubuntu?
<da> I need some music over here
<flaccid__> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<eagles0513875> lol
<dru__> i read something that there are "security tools" repos for instance in the deb "nubuntu"
<dru__> cant find their repos tho
<flaccid__> never heard of that unless you mean something else
<flaccid__> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dru__> network ubuntu
<flaccid__> like that
<Pici> dru__: Its probably just stuff thats in the regular repos, but pre-installed on that variation
<flaccid__> nubuntu repos huh?
<dru__> .....dru digs for his documentations
<dru__> they have no community
<dru__> theres like 2 peeps in their irc room who never make a sound
<flaccid__> like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217954
<Pici> dru__: http://www.nubuntu.org/installed.txt
<da> But way to learn things is to shut up a listen I guess
<da> Read other people's problems
<dru__> ummm yeah flaccid ....just see no one knows
<dru__> :D
<flaccid__> and http://forums.nubuntu.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=10 im just googling
<flaccid__> lol well whats the point and what is this thing meant to be ?
<da> I wonder if kde4 is working well?
<flaccid__> just sounds like a re-distribution attempt
<eagles0513875> man this is a headache
<Pennycook> da: KDE 4.0.3 (the version offered by the KDE 4 remix) is fine and I didn't have any problems with it.  There are a few problems in upgrading to the 4.1 beta, but that's what #kubuntu-kde4 is for.
<dru__> well its a runner up to backtrack ....debian based of course ....but yeah they ....recently were working on getting their repos up since i found a thread with one of the devs asking how to do that
<da> Motrin curess all headaches
<eagles0513875> next thing i wanna try compile from source is apache2
<eagles0513875> or bind9 or sendmail
<dru__> *dru sips his coffee
<eagles0513875> flaccid__:  doc willis is caught in the revolving door
<da> I have a real slow internet connection so I am comtemplating
<flaccid__> dru__: and the point of it is?
<dru__> terminal based hacking tools
<da> Coffee sounds really good right now
<eagles0513875> da: how slow
<flaccid__> to hack what?
<flaccid__> and which tools?
<dru__> you want a list ?
<brian88> hi... is there any good internet download manager & accelerator for Linux...???
<eagles0513875> brb
<flaccid__> sure
<dru__> i made on by hand
<da> It is a crappy insecure wireless network the Iraqis sell at $65 per month
<Pici> http://www.nubuntu.org/installed.txt  <--- That is the list of packages in nubuntu
<da> They think it is top of the line
<brian88> hi... is there any good internet download manager & accelerator for Linux...???
<flaccid__> maybe the better question. what can nubuntu do that ubuntu can't?
<da> Took me forever to use it... My wireless drivers weren't included in a cd install
<eagles0513875> back
<dru__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17196/ thats the backtrack software contents
<da> download the driver source from another computer, and complile a module
<brian88> hi... is there any good internet download manager & accelerator for Linux...???.
<eagles0513875> da: u know how to enable them in restricted hardware manager on desktop
<dru__> nubuntu isnt really anything special ...just it has software...that i cant find in our repos for instacne
<da> brian88: kget works for me
<brian88> @da : is that makes the download fast?
<brian88> @da : like IDM, Download Accelerator Plus etc
<da> eagles0513875: I know... but I needed a patched version of the ath_pci module and it wasn't the default
<flaccid__> dru__: and what is stopping you from installing from them?
<brian88> @da : and can it integrate with Opera
<eagles0513875> da: u have atheros
<da> brian88: oh idonno I use firefox
<da> yeah but it was the AG5006 card
<helpy> how do i add ktorrent into linux firewall ?
<da> I needed to patch some source code and compile a module
<dru__> they are lpm ....mostly according to the bt room remote expliot ...some msi ....either way i would have not the faintest idea of getting their repos (id like to rip the whole thing ) muahahahaha
<helpy> i mean add to exceptions
<da> and this computer had th rt8171 usb card
<da> I pick the wrong stuff sometimes
<flaccid__> dru__: what a wasted conversation
<dru__> heh
<eagles0513875> seems like new fglrx driver update is out
<eagles0513875> im still having some issues
<eagles0513875> with the compiling from source
<Dr_willis> You wanted practice... :)
<dru__> no just see ...backtrack runs fine just you do it all in root so i have this feeling that its kinda very open ....and since its installer is worth diddly ....everything being installed by hand... i now have it running under vbox...where i can get its gslapt.get working and find its repos ....however since slaptget requires an internet connection ...and thats something i cant let it have since backtrack is pretty ilegal here in
<dru__> germany...i have to find a way to cover my action as a harmless kubuntu system
<eagles0513875> dru__: what is backtrack
<dru__> its been rated the worlds number one hacking distro
<dru__> based on slax
<eagles0513875> dru__: lol
<eagles0513875> flaccid__: u aroun
<Dr_willis> wow.. rated by.... err..... whom?
<eagles0513875> *you around
<flaccid__> sup
<Dr_willis> so its slax + a bunch of preinstalled pckages.. :) one could make a Haxorbuntu!
<flaccid__> one could install it on any distro. its linux.
<dru__> now were talking
<eagles0513875> where on earth do i find LIBSAMPLERATE
<brian88> [Important] Adept says that my database is locked... how to fix it?
<Pici> !adeptfix | brian88
<eagles0513875> !fix | brian88
<ubottu> brian88: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ubottu> Factoid fix not found
<eagles0513875> brian88: what pici said
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  its in the repos...
<brian88> @thanks ubottu
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  rember the apt-cache search PATTERN | grep dev
<Dr_willis> libsamplerate0-dev - development files for audio rate conversion (libsamplerate)
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: i instaled it but its  still showing as disapled
<eagles0513875> ive been doing that
<flaccid__> eagles0513875: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/source/libsamplerate
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  no idea on that.
<flaccid__> have fun!
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  you did isntall the library AND the dev package?
<eagles0513875> i still having issue with make
<eagles0513875> just the dev pkgs
<dru__> Haxorbuntu
<dru__> hmmm
<dru__> more like its to learn terminal syntax better ....
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: ya i did
<dru__> with like the shiny carrot dangling at the end of hacking my server
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> hack hack hack dru__
<flaccid__> anyway this is kubuntu support channel #kubuntu-offtopic for offtopic
<dru__> okay
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> this is bs
<dru__> yeah well the more we  get in our distro the better right
<antoine_> Bonjour o/
<eagles0513875> !fr | antoine_
<ubottu> antoine_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<antoine_> Hello =)
<eagles0513875> oh whoops
<eagles0513875> apologies
<flaccid__> eagles0513875: i'd be suprised if this doesn't cover your requirements: sudo apt-get install libsamplerate0 libsamplerate0-dev samplerate-programs
<flaccid__> dru__: #kde-devel for that
<dru__> thanks flaccid
<flaccid__> np
<reese> what problems can I have if the isdnutils don't start?
<eagles0513875> flaccid__: was missing one out of those 3
<flaccid__> i doubt the last one gives you what you need but ok
<eagles0513875> flaccid__: still isnt working
<flaccid__> pastebin the actual output, can't judge it from what you said
<eagles0513875> for the love of god why wont this work
<eagles0513875> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<brian88> where can I download and install kget. in adept it is not listed. how about gnomeget/gwget, which one is faster..???
<eagles0513875> i need to reboot my machine
<da> Is LVM2 worth using?
<da> brian88: I have no clue.. You know wget has a -c option to continue
<da> I erased dolphin now konqueror doesn't work right lol
<da> I thought I wouldn't need it if konqueror is still there
<brian88> @da : where can I download kget???
<da> brian88: let me see if I can find it
<reese> after the upgrade, it won't load the nvidia driver. so if I use the nv driver, start KDE with it, edit xorg.conf to 'nvidia' and restart X, it works
<reese> what could this be?
<da> brian88: Did you update and is your sources.list uptodate?
<flaccid__> !info kget
<ubottu> kget (source: kdenetwork): download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 441 kB, installed size 1192 kB
<da> brian88: apt-cache search kget gives the result
<flaccid__> brian88: enable universe
<brian88> i have enabled all, flaccid__...
<brian88> @da : okay, i'll try it
<da> brian88: then update
<da> brian88: If that doesn't work recheck
<da> brian88: it is there believe me
<flaccid__> brian88: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-cache madison kget <-- whats that say?
<brian88> brian@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install kget
<brian88> Reading package lists... Done
<brian88> Building dependency tree
<brian88> Reading state information... Done
<brian88> E: Couldn't find package kget
<brian88> brian@ubuntu:~$
<brian88> couldnt find
<Pici> !paste | brian88
<ubottu> brian88: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<da> brian88:  you sources.list then...
<da> hardy took 4 hours to download lol
<brian88> @ubottu : sorry for this
<eagles0513875> back guys
<eagles0513875> da what kinda connection u on
<eagles0513875> brian88: ubottu = bot
<brian88> konversation has already remind it :))
<da> A very bad one appearantly
<eagles0513875> lol i love when people start apologizing to the bot
<eagles0513875> da: what exactly though
<da> 54 mps unsecure wireless I am wishing I had a modem
<da> Good thing I didn't want to play with gentoo today...
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> well consider urself luck where i am here in europe 2 mpbs down 256 up 10gb monthly download
<eagles0513875> and during day bandwith is restricted
<eagles0513875> to dl hardy took me bout the same amnt of time
<brian88> @3agles0513875 : sorry i am new in this channel :))
<da> I am glad and proud to be an American...
<da> Everybody is is WEIRD lol
<eagles0513875> and 2ndly takes bout 8 9 hrs to dl 900mb patch for world of warcraft
<eagles0513875> da: i am an american
<eagles0513875> parents r from this end of the pond
<eagles0513875> so i know what its like to be on comcast
<da> AH living abroad
<eagles0513875> brian88: no prob
<eagles0513875> da: have family here and studying for a bsc in computing and information systems
<eagles0513875> and working on linux certification from linux professional institute
<da> ah I am tired of traveling... But in anycase Opera any good?
<eagles0513875> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<da> I miss the era of bootsplash... My consoles could have pictures
<brian88> @flaccid__ and @da and @eagles* and anyone else : http://paste.ubuntu.com/17203/
<flaccid__> brian88: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<eagles0513875> brian88: would help ya out working on some issues of my own
<eagles0513875> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<eagles0513875> ffs thats not what i want
<brian88> @flaccid > okay
<Odd-rationale>  /join #gnome
<Odd-rationale> whoops
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> #gnome
<Odd-rationale> not in a kde channel! ;)
<eagles0513875> lol
<brian88> @flaccid : http://paste.ubuntu.com/17204/
<Dr_willis>  /j #gnomeIsForKids
<eagles0513875> i wanna hack kubuntu like no other
<eagles0513875> make a new distro based of it
 * Dr_willis weeps at the abuse of the term hack.
<eagles0513875> !dependencies
<ubottu> Factoid dependencies not found
<eagles0513875> !info dependencies
<ubottu> Package dependencies does not exist in hardy
<eagles0513875> flaccid: something is messed up
<Pici> eagles0513875: Are you looking for what a certain package depends on?
<eagles0513875> now make is working
<eagles0513875> Pici: dont think i need it
<Dr_willis>  You could read the URL given above about having apt  install the source/dependencies needed to compile somthing.
<flaccid> brian88: can you goto manage repos in adept and disable all of them, apply then go back to manage repos and enable all you need including universe (re-check them and make sure universe is checked) then apply
<eagles0513875> Pici: what does this mean
<brian88> @flaccid : ok
<Pici> eagles0513875: What does what mean?
<eagles0513875> pici make: *** [audacity] Error 2
<eagles0513875> i ran ./configure
<brian88> @flaccid : well done...
<da> arg
<flaccid> thanks
<da> I can't connect to a website with konqueror
<brian88> @flaccid : all works now! thanks! great!
<da> Can download firefox though
<flaccid> sweet as
<brian88> @flaccid : btw, there are Aria, D4X, gwget, kget, which one is faster
<eagles0513875> brian88:
<brian88> sorry, I mean fastest
<eagles0513875> to get someones attention just type their name plus tab to complete it and it will make it red for that person
<eagles0513875> that way they know who ur talking bout
<flaccid> brian88: um not sure. i don't use em. i use hardware for speed not software..
<eagles0513875> Pici:
<eagles0513875> Pici: some things are disabled but i have installed them and they are still showing up as disabled
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17205/
<eagles0513875> flaccid: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17205/
<brian88> flaccid: but which one do you feel can boost download speed? bcoz internet here doesn't have hi-speed. maybe next month I will change ISP...
<Pici> eagles0513875: What does it show in the make errors?
<eagles0513875> yes just one
<flaccid> brian88:  no idea. i don't know how they would boost anyway really. its a debatable topic
<eagles0513875> pici this is the error i get make: *** [audacity] Error 2
<Pici> eagles0513875: Does the INSTALL file say to use a different make method?
<eagles0513875> ?
<nosrednaekim> eagles0513875: there has to be something about that
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  you could try    ' sudo  apt-get build-dep audacity '
<brian88> flaccid: hmm, okay. btw, thanks to the eagles* for the red-text trick :))
<eagles0513875> ok will try that Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  we suggested that some time ago. :)
<flaccid> red text trick?
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: u did probably so many people suggestion stuff lol i over looked it
<eagles0513875> my bad guys
<eagles0513875> me puts build-dep in head
<brian88> flaccid: yes, that one which makes the text red : [20:19] <eagles0513875> to get someones attention just type their name plus tab to complete it and it will make it red for that person
<Dr_willis> <eagles0513875> !source
<Dr_willis> <ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<eagles0513875> brian88: you got it
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: i know how to fetch sources just the dependency issues were my problem
<eagles0513875> if i wanted to deal with all dependencies i would have used dpkg
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  that url gave the    trick to getting all the dependencies FOR a source compile.
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: oh
 * eagles0513875 doh
<brian88> flaccid: how come? kget is 70MB... which one should I choose? aria or d4x? which one is better
<Dr_willis> it scans the src.deb packages.. and grabs the needed packages to compile the thing. :) which is exactly what you are wanting to do.. only you are using the tar.gz  source i giuess
<eagles0513875> well the extracted tar
<flaccid> oh brian88 yeah if its done client side so its konversation that does it if your* nick is messaged in teh chan
<flaccid> brian88: kget is 441 kB you must be talking its deps or something. i have only used kget out of the ones you menntioned
<flaccid> i use opera for http get..
<flaccid> or wget in shell
<brian88> flaccid: I use opera now... do opera has the acceleration feature?
<flaccid> brian88: please explain to me what acceleration here is?
<flaccid> splitting it up and creating more tcp connections on a low bandwidth connection can decrease performance
<flaccid> different if you are on something like isdn which is multiplexed
<eagles0513875> isdn is still around
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> brian88: i suggest comparing them all speed wise!
<da> ]firefox beta lol
<eagles0513875> i likey ff3
<da> I guess we a guinea pigs
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> im loving amarok 2 for sure
<eagles0513875> how big is audacity
<eagles0513875> taking ages to compile
<flaccid> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2886 kB, installed size 8536 kB
<flaccid> about that
<flaccid> compiled
<eagles0513875> lol 8.5 mb
<eagles0513875> this is the make thats taking a while btw
<flaccid> yeah could take ages
<eagles0513875> lol interesting to see it making kde4
<eagles0513875> might get a hold of the latest kernel and compile that from source
<eagles0513875> then again i think im playing with fire
<flaccid> im off
<eagles0513875> flaccid: enjoy whereever ur off too
<eagles0513875> *your
<flaccid> cheers
<eagles0513875> what does make: *** [install-extra-data] Error 1 mean
<eagles0513875> Pici: what does make: *** [install-extra-data] Error 1 mean
<Pici> eagles0513875: I dont know.
<eagles0513875> Pici: i needed to sudo when i ran make install
<Pici> eagles0513875: You usually do.
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  yes. :) thats true. unless you want it installed for a single user.
<eagles0513875> for the ./configure and the make i didnt have to
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  thats also correct. :) theres no need to for that.
<eagles0513875> ok
<Dr_willis> in fact it couldbe considered a security risk to do so
<eagles0513875> just for the make install you need to run it as rot
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: to run all 3 steps as root would be security risk
<_myrtille_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<coreymon77> meeheeeheeeeeee
<coreymon77> hi everybody!
<eagles0513875> now trying my luck with bind now
<eagles0513875> hey coreymon77
<coreymon77> if you wanted to be funny you would have answered hi doctor nick!
<coreymon77> but oh wel
<coreymon77> l
<coreymon77> goodmorning peoples
<_myrtille_> morning
<sergiu> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_myrtille_> i just got the following message and was wondering if i should bother filing a bug report,or if I provoked the error myself
<_myrtille_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17210/
<_myrtille_> i think it's most probably due to the fact, that I hit strg+c in the process...
<_myrtille_> (but i really like the "KABOOM!!!" message :D
<_myrtille_> )
<dystopianray> my nvidia drivers are broken after the latest kernel update, has anyone else experienced this?
<MetaMorfoziS> Oh hai all:)
<MetaMorfoziS> Is that possible, that ext3 eats up 350mb from a 8gb partition?
<da> 5 percent for root
<MetaMorfoziS> thats 409mb, looks correct
<MetaMorfoziS> because it isn't 8gb it has three partitions, two on an lvm
<MetaMorfoziS> so okay...
<MetaMorfoziS> thx:(
<da> I think you can adjust it with tunefs
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, but that means?
<MetaMorfoziS> just the root gets less space?
<MetaMorfoziS> the root user?
<da> MetaMorfoziS: Oh idonno I am not that picky
<MetaMorfoziS> me too so  i think i don't hurt it:)
<MetaMorfoziS> while it not hurts to me:)
<MetaMorfoziS> hit* or wtf.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<eagles0513875> i cant configure apache2 from source
<genii> BluesKaj: Mornin
<eagles0513875> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> eagles0513875: Is there some problem from installing it through the package manager?
<BluesKaj> 'morning genii
<eagles0513875> genii: working on practicing compilling from source for my linux cert exam
<eagles0513875> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17213/
<eagles0513875> already ran apt-get build-dep already
<genii> eagles0513875: Did you do ./configure         ?
<eagles0513875> trying to
<eagles0513875> and the pastbin is the output from it
<eagles0513875> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17213/
<genii> I saw the pastebin url the first time :)
<eagles0513875> sry
<BluesKaj> weird how some apps don't have config files
<eagles0513875> is that what that means
<stdin> eagles0513875: are you compiling somewhere you have permission to write files?
<eagles0513875> yes im in my home folder with a folder called source for programs or something like that
<Pici> Did you extract that? or did root?
<eagles0513875> seems root did
<genii> BluesKaj: The configure is for when it's possible to install on multiple platforms. So it needs to decide where things go, what the compiler is etc. But if you d/l a specific set of sources there is no configure since the makefile is already for that
<eagles0513875> goign to fix
<stdin> eagles0513875: did you get the source from 'sudo apt-get source apache2'? because that would explain it
<BluesKaj> IC , learn something new everyday , genii :)
<eagles0513875> stdin: yes
<stdin> eagles0513875: with that you don't need sudo, I have apt-get aliased to "sudo apt-get", so I just made another alias get-source='apt-get source'
<stdin> saves me making that mistake (which I've done many times)
<eagles0513875> stdin: what i did was sudo tar xvf before now it seems fine
<eagles0513875> actually extracted it badly
<eagles0513875> now im really confused with apt-get dont u normally need sudo
<eagles0513875> its not working
<eagles0513875> stdin: trying apt-get source and i downloaded it but im having issues extracting
<stdin> eagles0513875: does it give any error?
<eagles0513875> doesnt seem to like ./configure
 * genii hands stdin a larger coffee
<eagles0513875> i dont think im extracting something right
<stdin> eagles0513875: when you do "apt-get source apache2" it should download and extract for you
<eagles0513875> doesnt seem like it is for me
<eagles0513875> its not actually
<eagles0513875> hold up
<eagles0513875> nm im an idio
<eagles0513875> t
<eagles0513875> stdin: it did extract but i cant run ./configure
<stdin> what happens when you try?
<eagles0513875> configuring package in srclib/pcre now
<eagles0513875> /bin/bash: /home/jonathan/Source: No such file or directory
<eagles0513875> configure failed for srclib/pcre
<eagles0513875> i ran sudo apt-get build-dep apache2 already
<stdin> what's the ./configure command you put?
<eagles0513875> ./configure
<eagles0513875> stdin: any ideas
<stdin> eagles0513875: try "fakeroot debian/rules clean" then ./configure again
<pim> #include <stdio.h>
<compilerwriter> nosrednaekim It would seem that your password thing worked although it took quite a long time for my machine to be responsive again.  What do you think is going on?
<apn> Здр!
<eagles0513875> stdin: ill brb
<eagles0513875> !ru | apn
<ubottu> apn: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nosrednaekim> compilerwriter: do you have the fglrx driver?
<apn> България!
<stdin> apn: /join #ubuntu-ru
<apn> ok
<pim> I can't seem to find out how to mount a ntfs partition via the command line
<stdin> sudo mount /dev/whatever /place -t ntfs
<pim> what would be a logical thing to put for /place, I mean what is common?
<stdin> where ever you want, as long as it's an empty directory
<pim> hm ok
<stdin> usually people choose something under /media, but it can go anywhere
<pim> like /media/hd
<pim> Ah thanks stdin!
<stdin> :)
<stdin> if you want write support though, change "-t ntfs" to "-t ntfs-3g"
<stdin> *full write support
<pim> Is it essential to state that it is ntfs and that I want to write to it?
<stdin> if you don't say "-t ntfs-3g" it will normally mount as ntfs read-only
<pim> hm okay
<itay> what's with kconf_update? it keeps running and takes all CPU power.
<pim> Should I umount the drive, or the mount point?
<kalorin> pim: mount point
<pim> Hehe thanks ;-)
<kalorin> anyone tried to do the upgrade via adept-manager?
<engineer> yes
<pim> It claims that the device is busy when I whish to umount it
<pim> As far as I know, I'm not accessing the directory
<engineer> force
<pim> it won't listen to -f either :-(
<engineer> close any explorer windows
<pim> engineer I have closed them all
<eagles0513875> stdin: back
<stdin> pim: are you in the directory you're trying to unmount
<theFATMAN> how do i repair broken packages from konsole?
<MetaMorfoziS> dpkg --reconfigure -a
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<itay> Any idea what is the process "kconf_update" ?
<stdin> eagles0513875: did you try "fakeroot debian/rules clean" yet?
<pim> stdin I'm not
<stdin> itay: kconf_update (1)     - KDE Tool for updating user configuration files
<eagles0513875> stdin: this is output http://paste.ubuntu.com/17226/
<theFATMAN> MetaMorfoziS:thanks
<stdin> pim: does "lsof <mountpoint>" show anything ?
<itay> stdin: Any idea why it takes 100% cpu for a long time already?
<pim> stdin no it doesn't
<stdin> eagles0513875: I think it has to do with the directory you're in, it contains spaces and that seems to mess it up
<pim> By the way I mounted it: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media -t ntfs stdin
<stdin> itay: it shouldn't run for too long
<eagles0513875> stdin: i didnt have issues with audacity
<stdin> pim: sudo lsof ... then
<stdin> eagles0513875: some people design their configure systems better than others
<pim> No it still doesn't give results
<eagles0513875> stdin: ?
<stdin> eagles0513875: I mean the apache people didn't account for paths with spaces in it
<stdin> pim: try umount with -fl options
<eagles0513875> stdin: changed it and put _ instead
<MarcoPau> hello there, do we need to compile kvirc 3.4.0 or there's an ubuntu package available?
<eagles0513875> with the _ i still get the error thats in pastebin
<pim> stdin what are -fl options?
<stdin> pim: Force unmount and Lazy unmount
<pim> aha!
<pim> It claims that /media is not mounted
<stdin> pim: /media should not be, the directory under media should
<pim> So to mount I should use sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media ? stdin
<eagles0513875> stdin: fixed it
<stdin> eagles0513875: what was it?
<eagles0513875> stdin: it was the space in the folder name that i had put _ insteads
<pim> Or should I mount it in a subdirectory of /media stdin
<thompa> hi, does anyone know how to purge kde4 completely, since install kde4 after gnome I lost wireless and login graphics
<stdin> pim: don't mount to /media, make a directory under /media
<pim> stdin Oh thanks
<eagles0513875> stdin: thats the last thing i would have thought would break source install
<stdin> thompa: remove kdelibs5 and kdelibs5-data
<thompa> stdin: thanks, do gnome and kde4 work together?
<R2LM> If I use knetworkmanager (0.2.2) to bring down my connections by choosing "switch to offline mode", my wireless connection still stays active and works. Why is that?
<stdin> eagles0513875: some people don't think about the case where people have a space in the path and so don't escape the commands properly
<stdin> thompa: yeah, I don't use gnome but I know people with gnome, kde3 and kde4 installed at the same time
<eagles0513875> stdin: im goign to remember from now on to use _
<thompa> stdin: i want to run koffice workspace in gnome is all, had problems so installed kde4
<thompa> stdin: maybe i need kde3 and kde 4, not just kde4
<pim> stdin When I mount the drive in dolphin it will create a directory by itself: /media/disk
<stdin> thompa: you don't have to install the entire kde desktop for one kde application
<thompa> stdin: i know, but problem was there is no kde4 office workspace
<stdin> pim: that's the automount feature, if that works then it's ok
<stdin> thompa: there is the koffice-kde4 package, but it's a bit old now. should still work
<eagles0513875> stdin: with build-dep do i have to run it as root
<Pici> eagles0513875: Yes.
<stdin> eagles0513875: yeah, build-dep installs the packages so needs root, source just downloads and extracts so doesn't
<eagles0513875> ok ty Pici
<eagles0513875> ok stdin
<pim> How do I find out what devices are mountabale?
<pim> mountable
<stdin> pim: what do you mean?
<pim> Well I have got 3 partitions on which I keep data
<jhutchins_wk> pim: fdisk -l
<o_O> pim: what are their filesystems?
<pim> 2 are ntfs one is standard linux, I think ext3
<o_O> all of them should be mountable
<eagles0513875> pim: in regards to ntfs to mount as rw u need ntfs3g
<eagles0513875> !ntfs3g | pim
<ubottu> pim: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
 * engineer oh shit, the anti-metric guy just got in
<eagles0513875> !language | engineer
<ubottu> engineer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<theFATMAN> my system keeps telling me that my system administartor has disallowed permission? how do i fix this?
 * eagles0513875 is on an installing from source rampage
<pim> It takes a lot of commands to run a song from the command line with amarok
<engineer> pim thats when the mouse comes in
<pim> And KDE I suppose :p
<eagles0513875> !info pliant
<ubottu> Package pliant does not exist in hardy
<eagles0513875> !pliant
<ubottu> Factoid pliant not found
<pim> !fdisk
<ubottu> Factoid fdisk not found
<eagles0513875> !info fdisk | pim
<ubottu> pim: Package fdisk does not exist in hardy
<pim> The command functions dough.
<add\\JKIceman|N> hi there
<sgraham> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<add\\JKIceman|N> I have a little problem here
<MasterBlaster> are there any pointers on how to get ipsec working?  i installed both vpnc and networkmanager-vpnc but knetworkmanager wont offer me to set up an ipsec connection.  what am i doing wrong?
<jo4> Hi, where does the Media Control plugin (for the kde panels) install?
<o_O> mp3 sucks. it's like gif in that it's proprietary and bad quality, except mp3 is actually popular.
<o_O> unlike gir
<o_O> *gif
<eagles0513875> m4a is goign to be new standard
<sgraham> ya...mp3 sucks...
<eagles0513875> mp4
<sgraham> whatever...
<eagles0513875> lol
<add\\JKIceman|N> when i try to login to x i get an error massage saying "The following installation problem was detected while trying to start kde: No write access to '/home/.../.ICEauthority' kde is unable to start"
<sgraham> your oly talking about a media format that has compleatly changed the entire worlds media market
<o_O> sgraham: people only use it because it's popular, and many services use it. Ogg is far superior in terms of quality and flexibility.
<sgraham> i agree
<stdin> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jo4> o_O, why is mp3 so bad?
<sgraham> its lossy
<o_O> jo4: off-topic.
<stdin> take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<add\\JKIceman|N> anyone?
<stdin> add\\JKIceman|N: you haven't asked the question yet
<add\\JKIceman|N> mhh ok how can i fix that?
<stdin> by saying what the problem is
<add\\JKIceman|N> (17:01:35) <add\\JKIceman|N> when i try to login to x i get an error massage saying "The following installation problem was detected while trying to start kde: No write access to '/home/.../.ICEauthority' kde is unable to start"
<theFATMAN> my system keeps telling me that my system administartor has disallowed permission? how do i fix this?
<kalorin> theFATMAN: Uninstall Vista :)
<stdin> add\\JKIceman|N: press Alt-F2 to get to a console and login, then run "sudo chown $(whoami): .ICEauthority"
<stdin> add\\JKIceman|N: then see if you can login
<theFATMAN> anyone have an intelligent solution to this simple problem? because i have tried all i can think of and its not working
<jo4> When i install a kde panel plugin, where does it install?
<david_edmundson> jo4:  you want to know where the installed files went?
<jo4> david_edmundson, yeah, i wanna copy it from a snapshot i got of my old system into the new one
<david_edmundson> jo4:  if you used apt/synaptic to install it. type "dpkg -L packageName" and it lists all files
<jo4> david_edmundson, that's the thing, removed from repos.. that version atleast
<add\\JKIceman|N> works just fine thx stdin
<stdin> :)
<add\\JKIceman|N> could u tell me what i just did ?
<helpy> my ktorrent isn't showing port opened
<stdin> add\\JKIceman|N: changed the owner of the .ICEauthority file to you
<helpy> i have this port open in windows
<helpy> wonder whats wrong in linux
<helpy> welcome prodigy
<pim> Error opening partition device: Resource temporarily unavailable
<pim> Failed to mount '/dev/sda5': Resource temporarily unavailable
<add\\JKIceman|N> i wonder how it changed in the first place
<pim> What does that mean?
<prodigy> thanx helpy, wassup?
<Late-Commer> helloo room
<helpy> is it a removable device add\\JKIceman|N ?
<helpy> nothing prodigy just tryin to fix my ktorrent
<Late-Commer> do we have recover option like in fedora?
<prodigy> what is it with ktorrent?
<helpy> its showing limited connectivity
<deitarion> Anyone got any advice when buying a laptop. (I already plan to bring a Kubuntu LiveCD and test beforehand, but, for example, I'd also like to know if there are any brands you guys recommend or avoid)
<prodigy> where?
<helpy> a program for downloading torrents
<helpy> its in kubuntu ?
<deitarion> s/\./?/
<pim> helpy yes
<helpy> you are on sidax or kubu ?
<Late-Commer> do we have recover option like in fedora?
<helpy> your kubuntu is not detecting the device pim
<helpy> reinsert it
<prodigy> i know what ktor is and that it is in kubuntu... what seams to be the pbroblem?
<theFATMAN> anyone have an intelligent solution to this simple problem? because i have tried all i can think of and its not working
<theFATMAN> my system keeps telling me that my system administartor has disallowed permission? how do i fix this?
<helpy> its showing limited connectivity.
<helpy> port doesnt seem to be open
<pim> helpy it's a harddisk :P
<helpy> where as its open in windows
<theFATMAN> helpy:forward the port
<helpy> how ?
<theFATMAN> in linux
<nosrednaekim> theFATMAN: did you create a new user?
<helpy> you just said its removable media pim
<helpy> scroll up
<theFATMAN> helpy: http://www.portforward.com
<pim> helpy I never said that.
<jo4> I'm trying to figure out where a kde panel plugin is installed on the system. I have a snapshot of my old system and i wanna copy a specific plugin from there to my new system
<helpy> theFATMAN:  i know that. i just dont know how to set it in linux
<helpy> i set it in windows and it worked
<theFATMAN> nosrednaekim: no
<helpy> pim:  i asked you if it was removable device. you said yes
<prodigy> helpy: where doues it say that you have limited conectivity
<nosrednaekim> theFATMAN: so now you can't perform any administrative applications?
<nosrednaekim> *operations
<helpy> a yellow sign in bottom left
<theFATMAN> helpy: use azureus instead, you'll download alot faster
<helpy> bittyrant ?
<helpy> i hear its 70% faster
<cyberbird> that's not truth
<theFATMAN> nosrednaekim: no i cant except for in thekonsole
<MasterBlaster> anyone here have any pointers on setting up an ipsec connection?
<cyberbird> about azureus
<prodigy> helpy: mine says no incoming connections (possibily firewalled) and it works fine, i am downloading with no problems...
<nosrednaekim> theFATMAN: so you can still do sudo?
<theFATMAN> cyberbird: it was for me
<theFATMAN> m8
<prodigy> ktorrent is faster than azureus, i found some test somewhere on the web.
<theFATMAN> nosrednaekim: yeah
<helpy> prodigy: thats what it says in mine.
<helpy> but my usual download speed is 100 kbps
<cyberbird> ok, but here ktorrent has a rock speed :)
<helpy> and its giving me 15 now
<helpy> and seeds and leecher swarm is just fne
<nosrednaekim> theFATMAN: odd... something with kdesudo then
<helpy> cyberbird:  where are you from ?
<pim> helpy yes I did sorry I was confused
<cyberbird> Greece
<helpy> np pim
<theFATMAN> nosrednaekim: hmmm, how do i correct it?
<prodigy> it is not your setting, but seed/leech thing. my dl is 50k, max, but mostly it  goes around 30, because of the sharing. no leechers..
<prodigy> helpy: dl speed depends from leechers/
<helpy> you are on 512 kbps connection prodigy?
<akrus> hello everyone
<prodigy> ype
<prodigy> yes
<prodigy> hello akrus
<akrus> cat i get some help with configuring LIRC under Kubuntu?
<helpy> come on i have like 320 leechers in this torrent
<helpy> i am using 1 mbps
<helpy> but somethings wrong with my config
<nosrednaekim> theFATMAN: not  sure... never run into a problem like this
<helpy> i get 100 kbps on torrents
<helpy> but i dont get it on simple download
<theFATMAN> nosrednaekim: me neither
<prodigy> and they all give you 1<kbs, and the connection overfloaded, maybe
<nosrednaekim> theFATMAN:  :P
<prodigy> i get 50kbs on torrents, when the peers allow it.
<akrus> okay, how to find out device ID for my irda?
<prodigy> when they allow only less, you get less.
<cyberbird> still very slow...
<helpy> ahh
<pim> How can I find out which harddisks are connected to my system?
<helpy> so prolly my leechers are now allowing more bandwidth ?
<jo4> Hi, I'm trying to figure out where the file for a KDE panel applet is put on the system and what files it needs to run
<akrus> pim: mount? o_O
<prodigy> maybe...
<helpy> you set upload rate in settings to set bandwidth sharing ?
<helpy> right ?
<sgraham> !googlearth
<ubottu> Factoid googlearth not found
<sgraham> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<prodigy> yep. you can set limit.
<cyberbird> pim: type in konqueror "media:/"
<akrus> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<david_edmundson> jo4: install a new panel applet - then dpkg -L that package, and see where the files are
<pim> I want to know which ones I can mount, not the ones which are mounted
<david_edmundson> pim: ls /dev/sd*
<david_edmundson> pim:  that's (LS)
<helpy> i am talking to a friend in belgium
<helpy> bandwidth caping sux
<helpy> you have a limit on downloads
<helpy> i can have free downloads all month
<pim> thanks
<prodigy> helpy: it does. your bandwidth is 100k, and if you upload at maximum, your download will take longer, because your connection is floe=aded by searching and resolving packets traffic.
<prodigy> *floaded
<helpy> oh then i guess  i should limit my upload
<prodigy> so, if you limit upload, you will get more download speed.
<helpy> oh gawd i am uploading at 36 kbps
<eagles0513875> lol
<prodigy> yes, and when you finish downloading, unlimit it, so the others can take from you what you took from the others. :)
<cyberbird> prodigy: I thought that more upload means more download...
<prodigy> cyberbird: unfortunately, no.
<helpy> yea naturally :)
<theFATMAN> prodigy is right on the money
<helpy> good download speed has picked up a lil
<prodigy> your bandwidth is floaded bt traffic of the packets informations, and even when you download at say, 20k and upload at 5k, you consume ALL your bandwidth
<cyberbird> the program itself limits download when you limit upload...
<prodigy> BUT, after you download at 100%, unlimit your upload for a few hours, so the others can download from you. that is p2p
<prodigy> it is good to sometimes manually announce to trackers.
<helpy> do i have to restart for changes to take effect?
<prodigy> cyberbird: that is not correct, i always limit upload, and download at full speed.
<prodigy> ity is up to you to unlimit and share when you download, if you like.
<prodigy> helpy: no.
<helpy> seeders 24(177) what does this mean ?
<helpy> 24 active seeders?
<prodigy> helpy: and for more peers, find DHT insettings and check it.
<prodigy> helpy: yes
<cyberbird> there are 177 seeders and you are connected to 24
<helpy> ahh no wonder my speed is pathetic
<prodigy> helpy: you are connected to 24 out of 177
<helpy> what port for DHT ?
<helpy> same as for ktorrent ?
<prodigy> you can "fight" for more, by manually announcing yourself :)
<da> Why doesn't konqueror go to any websites in Hardy?
<prodigy> every is the same (azureus, krottent, bittorent, bla bla etc) ktorrent is the fastest i found
<helpy> da:  download firefox
<zorglu_> helpy: what is the name of your client ?
<helpy> ktorrent
<da> helpy: that didn't help
<da> helpy: point is it should
<helpy> why not ?
<zorglu_> helpy: too bad this is the client i dunno because theimplementor is not on irc
<cyberbird> and ktorrent is a very light program in comparison to azureus...
<helpy> yea but my concern is speed
<zorglu_> if mem and cpu are no issue, you may try azureus
<prodigy> helpy: did you notice that when you downlad with torrents, even if you are not at full speed, you cannot surf the web... that is because all of your bandwidth is consumed by p2p programs. no matter which you use.
<prodigy> ktorrent is fastest i found. azureus is slower.
<helpy> well my browsing is ok even when i am dling at 100 kbps
<cyberbird> and heavier...
<EIPhiGam> Hey all, after installing the latest upgrades to Kubuntu, my knetworkmanager has stopped loading on startup, and when I run it through the run option, I am unable to get it to start my ndiswrapper which is needed to use my USB wireless adapter. Any thoughts?
<helpy> i think seeders aren't uploading
<zorglu_> i will not argue on the download speed
<helpy> let me try some other torrent
<prodigy> helpy: i had 100k, and i could not surf when downloading p2p
<eagles0513875> im goign to try my luck setting up my pen drive with kubuntu on it to test out on my other laptop
<helpy> kubuntu works with almost all machines
<helpy> xubuntu is even faster.
<helpy> though i used puppy linux on slower machines
<eagles0513875> helpy: doesnt work vry well with my other laptop
<zorglu_> :)
<helpy> what specs eagles0513875 ?
<eagles0513875> does this also work with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent hardy
<helpy> why do people watch anime ?
<helpy> :D
<eagles0513875> helpy: its an hp tablet pc amd turion x2 1.9ghz i got it back in december
<helpy> it should eagles0513875
<helpy> configs are cool.
<eagles0513875> lol
<helpy> shouldnt have any problems
<eagles0513875> well i do
<eagles0513875> when installing it takes a really really long time to install and when i boot for the first time i sometimes end up wiht no x desktop
<helpy> what error ?
<eagles0513875> no error
<eagles0513875> just fails to load the desktop
<eagles0513875> x i mean
<helpy> how much ram ?
<helpy> try xvesa
<eagles0513875> 2gb cuz its running vista
<eagles0513875> well im goign ot try run it from a usb
<helpy> 2 gb ?
<eagles0513875> first
<helpy> mine is 1 gb and its dual booting
<eagles0513875> 2gb of ddr2 667 ram
<helpy> with vista
<eagles0513875> i upgraded
<helpy> thats awesome.
<eagles0513875> for 100 dollars more
<helpy> you are making some mistake eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> im not
<helpy> theres nothing wrong with hardware specs
<eagles0513875> could it be hte hardware is just too new for the kernel
<helpy> make a video tutorial and upload it :)
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> of what
<helpy> i dont think so.
<helpy> installaton process
<EIPhiGam> Anyone able to help?
<eagles0513875> !ask | EIPhiGam
<ubottu> EIPhiGam: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cyberbird> eagles0513875: what gpu has your laptop?
<winsome> hello
<eagles0513875> cyberbird: my other laptop has an nvidia go 6150 card and chipset
<cyberbird> and this one?
<EIPhiGam> Hey all, after installing the latest upgrades to Kubuntu, my knetworkmanager has stopped loading on startup, and when I run it through the run option, I am unable to get it to start my ndiswrapper which is needed to use my USB wireless adapter. Any thoughts? (eagles: I had already asked, I was just asking if anyone had seen it. Thanks.)
<eagles0513875> cyberbird: an ati radeon xpress 200m card and ati chipset and its running singlecore 3200+ athlon 64
<eagles0513875> cyberbird: not to mention i got this laptop back in 05 after my graduation from high school
<nosrednaekim> EIPhiGam: how did you install ndiswrapper?
<cyberbird> that's it man... ati gpus, especially newest are not fully supported
<eagles0513875> cyberbird: my newer laptop has an nvidia one in it
<eagles0513875> cyberbird: nvidia go 6150 and nvidia chipset
<eagles0513875> nforce 430 chipset
<cyberbird> yes, but the problem is in your old laptop or not?
<jo4> Uhm, how can i start up the kde panel again? ;D
<eagles0513875> cyberbird: no my new one
<eagles0513875> with the turion and the nvidia
<denis> i need ogame.ba uni15 irc chatttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
<nosrednaekim> jo4: "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<cyberbird> have you installed nvidia drivers?
<jo4> nosrednaekim, ty
<eagles0513875> cyberbird: once i instll x doesnt even load
<helpy> how do add an ntfs partition from vista as kubuntu drive ?
<eagles0513875> !ntfs3g | helpy
<ubottu> helpy: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<helpy> i want to format another 60 gb drive accessible to my kubunt
<eagles0513875> helpy: qtparted
<jo4> nosrednaekim, what if it says "call failed", relog? ;P
<helpy> thx eagles0513875
<cyberbird> that's because x isn't right configured
<eagles0513875> helpy: no problem
<helpy> how do i use qtparted
<ZeroSpin> I'm trying to run firefox-rc2 that I downloaded, but it keeps running the old version. Any idea why?
<denis> do someone know how to get to ogame.ba uni15 irc chat????
<eagles0513875> cyberbird: im only stuck with cli when i boot for the first time
<denis> bk.uni15
<eagles0513875> i would like ot try it off a pen drive first if i can get it to work write on a pen drive then ill consider the possibility of duel booting
<cyberbird> what way you used to install the nvidia drivers?
<eagles0513875> for this laptop i have been using the hardware devices manager
<eagles0513875> aka restricted drivers manager
<helpy> its already accessible
<helpy> d drive
<helpy>  have three drives c,d,e
<helpy> linux is on e but i can also read and write c and d
<helpy> i dont think i need to do anything :)
<cyberbird> type glxinfo | grep rendering
<Sergheymd> hi
<cyberbird> and give me the result
<eagles0513875> cyberbird: i have windows on that machine not linux
<eagles0513875> i stilll need to work on setting up my pendrive
<eagles0513875> with kubuntu and run tests that way
<eagles0513875> and since im a gamer i cannot get rid of windows totally
<eagles0513875> if i can get the pendrive to work then i can use that as the disk when i want to get on linux
<nosrednaekim> jo4: yeah.. relogin
<cyberbird> have you used cedega or at least the latest wine?
<Tex-Twil> hello
<eagles0513875> cyberbird: i have yet to try world of warcraft with this video card and wine
<Tex-Twil> please is it possible to get a version from a shared object. e.g myLib.so ?
<eagles0513875> but when i tried wow and an previous version of wine it turned out my graphics card on here wasnt powerful enough
<cyberbird> damn wow...
<eagles0513875> O_o
<cyberbird> try cedega instead
<nosrednaekim> Tex-Twil: version of the lib?
<eagles0513875> cyberbird: dont have the money for it
<Tex-Twil> yes nosrednaekim
<eagles0513875> cyberbird: i need a way to reboot wine to trick this game that i rebooted the system
<eagles0513875> cyberbird: any idea as to how i do it
<helpy> anybody using dolphin for kde4 ?
<nosrednaekim> Tex-Twil: try "dpkg -S path/to/myLib.so"
<helpy> it sucks
<eagles0513875> lol
<helpy> what is the best file manager ?
<cyberbird> only commercial versions of wine emulate rebooting, or at least this what I found
<nosrednaekim> konqueror or dolphin
<darkadmiral> or mc
<Tex-Twil> nosrednaekim, http://pastebin.com/m5b1bed4c
<helpy> kde3 or 4 ?
<helpy> dolphin in kde4 is awful
<cyberbird> kde 4 is not ready yet for desktop
<cyberbird> many missing features
<eagles0513875> cyberbird: no way to trick it to thinking that
<helpy> yea and too buggy
<cyberbird> try reastart only x, not your pc
<cyberbird> restart*
<Tex-Twil> nosrednaekim, dpkg will not find my library cos it is not installed
<Tex-Twil> nosrednaekim, the "myLib.so" is just a file on my FS
<nosrednaekim> Tex-Twil: not installed by a deb?
<Tex-Twil> yes
<eagles0513875> cyberbird: tried it doesnt work
<nosrednaekim> Tex-Twil: then it will find it
<nosrednaekim> if it was installed by a .deb
<EIPhiGam> Hey all, after installing the latest upgrades to Kubuntu, my knetworkmanager has stopped loading on startup, and when I run it through the run option, I am unable to get it to start my ndiswrapper which is needed to use my USB wireless adapter. Anyone know a possible fix?
<Tex-Twil> it was'nt installed
<jo4> So, i have copied some files because a package isn't in the repos. I'm now trying to install a package that depends on the ones i "installed manually", so my question becomes, how can i trick apt into thinking that the package is installed?
<da> jo4: why do you need to trick it?
<da> It won't install for a reason
<cyberbird> eagles0513875: what version of wine you use?
<nosrednaekim> Tex-Twil: you have to put in the full path to the .so  such as /usr/lib/mylib.so
<jo4> da, it refuses to install a package because it doesn't think the deps are installed
<eagles0513875> what ever was in repos
<eagles0513875> cyberbird: how do i check
<da> do a apt-get -f install first
<eagles0513875> cyberbird: think i got something in winehq chan
<cyberbird> go menu -> wine -> wine configuration -> about
<jo4> will that disable dependancies? how to enable it again if so? ;D
<da> jo4: no it'll try to fix broken or missing deps first
<jo4> da, ok
<eagles0513875> cyberbird: seems like the reboot command is wineboot
<helpy> what programs can wine play from windows ?
<cyberbird> eagles0513875: cool
<helpy> does it run exes ?
<cyberbird> helpy: of cource
<eagles0513875> world of warcraft
<cyberbird> but not all .exes
<Pici> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<da> Ugh running a windows program in linux.....
<da> Kinda defeats the purpose.....
<helpy> awesome
<helpy> just installed an exe
<SilentDis> da: gotta do what ya gotta do.  WoW and Vent both need it :P
<helpy> dude why do i feel like i would never fall out of love with linux ?
<helpy> each day on linux makes me more angry about how windows has wasted 20 years of my life
<Tex-Twil> nosrednaekim, http://pastebin.com/m6cb1e4de
<helpy> :)
<SilentDis> helpy: lol agreed.  been running ubuntu since 6.06, haven't booted windows except maybe once every 6 months to do a quick bios update or the like
<cyberbird> basically, most of us start from usin windows or even older dos
<helpy> yea and its pathetic
<helpy> we should teach linux in schools
<helpy> btw why is wine downloading gecko ?
<SilentDis> i'm workin' on it. :P
<helpy> i am a teacher
<helpy> and i would never teach on windows from now on
<SilentDis> helpy: it uses the gecko rendering engine to do stuff for programs that need web access (normally, they'd be looking for IE)
<helpy> the only problem in my place is that broadband is not very famous
<helpy> and linux is not good wth modems
<helpy> well the program i have does not access web
<cyberbird> that depends helpy
<helpy> on?
<SilentDis> helpy: depends on the modem.  I've used Linux with quite a few different hardware based USR modems and all work great
<cyberbird> serial modems run fine
<helpy> i have connexant
<helpy> and i can't get it to run in linux
<SilentDis> helpy: what's the app?
<eagles0513875> helpy: this a winmodem
<helpy> its a hadith software
<eagles0513875> helpy: is this ethernet
<helpy> yep eagles0513875 most ppl have winmodems
<helpy> ethernet ?
<eagles0513875> not many used now adays
<helpy> there are two types of modems
<eagles0513875> 1
<eagles0513875> winmodems then u have ur highspeed ethernet jacks
<helpy> once is where you have to install driver for them to work
<SilentDis> helpy: you might wanna give a go over in #wine for help with getting something to run, we'll be a bit limited and un-focused most likely here :)
<helpy> other is when you have hardware modem you just plug in the phone line and you go
<helpy> we have both here
<helpy> and both dont work with linux
<eagles0513875> most machins do
<eagles0513875> ethernet should work outa the box
<helpy> i have no idea how to get it running
<helpy> thx SilentDis
<SilentDis> !winmodem | helpy
<ubottu> helpy: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<eagles0513875> helpy: u have something plugged into the ethernet right now
<helpy> i have read it thanks SilentDis.
<helpy> yep broadband
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> type ifconfig
<eagles0513875> what comes up in the list
<eagles0513875> eth#
<SilentDis> helpy: if you're in the boonies, as i am, and looking for a high-speed solution other than satellite, have you looked into EVDO?
<helpy> command not found
<helpy> :)
<eagles0513875> that is ur builtin network card
<eagles0513875> ifconfig
<helpy> we dont have EVDO here
<helpy> though i am dying to get it
<flaccid> hsdpa if available
<eagles0513875> something is borked in ur install cuz i have ifconfig outa the box
<helpy> specially because i have laptop and i keep moving
<cyberbird> where are you from helpy?
<SilentDis> helpy: really?  Alltel has a good portion of the country covered, I was surprized lol
<helpy> are you talking about konsole eagles0513875 ?
<helpy> i on kubuntu
<helpy> pakistan cyberbird
<eagles0513875> helpy: lol yes
<eagles0513875> ifconfig in konsole
<helpy> nope it doesnt work
<eagles0513875> u have a borked install i think somewhere
<helpy> borked ?
<eagles0513875> helpy: with ur winmodem might help ya www.linmodems.org
<eagles0513875> borked = broken
<helpy> oh ok
<flaccid> helpy: what does file /sbin/ifconfig return?
<helpy> hang on flaccid
<SilentDis> bit of an odd one here... I just found that /dev/dvd isn't linked to /dev/hdc normally on my machine, gotta manually create it after a reboot.  Is there a way to fix that?
<helpy> no such file or directory
<eagles0513875> humm
<helpy> btw even after installing gecko, this program isn't working with wine
<flaccid> helpy: and now dpkg -l | grep net-tools
<cyberbird> what program?
<helpy> hadith software
<Pici> Not everything works with wine.
<flaccid> helpy: did you check the winedb for compat?
<helpy> ii  net-tools                                  1.60-19ubuntu1                                     The NET-3 networking toolkit
<helpy> how do i do that flaccid
<cyberbird> !winedb | helpy
<ubottu> Factoid winedb not found
<helpy> haahah
<helpy> next time cyberbird :)
<cyberbird> lol
<eagles0513875> !info windb
<ubottu> Package windb does not exist in hardy
<The_ManU_212> i added the winehq source to my source to upgrade wine, the adept manager also showed winbind to be installed, for what was it installed?
<cyberbird> bad shot
<flaccid> helpy: now do a sudo apt-get install --reinstall net-tools
<helpy> ok
<Pici> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<cyberbird> that's it
<helpy> downloading flaccid
<ubuntu___> haaaaaaay
<helpy> done flaccid
<eagles0513875> :) working on turning my pendrive into ubuntu persistent one
<ubuntu___> speak zou german
<helpy> how do i check windb ?
<ubuntu___> speck you german
<flaccid> help you click on the link above
<flaccid> helpy: now see if you have ifconfig
<helpy> ok hang on
<helpy> i pray my kubuntu doesnt crash, because i have added alot of apps and repos and i dont remember all commands. you people have been great help
<helpy> :D
<helpy> only way to back up kubuntu is to copy home and etc directory ?
<flaccid> !backup | helpy
<nosrednaekim> helpy: /etc won't help really
<ubottu> helpy: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<helpy> whoa
<helpy> let me get done with this ipconfig and i'll see that
<eagles0513875> bah that didnt work
<helpy> bash: commad not found flaccid
<Char> shouldnt kubuntu automatically show smb network shares available for mounting on its desktop?
<flaccid> helpy: and you had no errors on reinstalling net-tools?
<flaccid> Char: i don't believe so
<eagles0513875> ok that didnt work
<helpy> nope
<flaccid> helpy: i don't know what your problem is or what you have done sorry
<EIPhiGam> Hey all, after installing the latest upgrades to Kubuntu, my knetworkmanager has stopped loading on startup, and when I run it through the run option, I am unable to get it to start my ndiswrapper which is needed to use my USB wireless adapter. Any thoughts?
<helpy> how do i install win appdb ?
<helpy> sudo apt-get install winedb ?
<flaccid> helpy: you don't. its a website to check compatibility with apps
<flaccid> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Char> opening a dir on a smb share via smb://mybox/Linux seems to work, and i can create files there.  but how do i get it mounted then?
<helpy> oh the software i was installing wasn't a famous one
<helpy> guess i should remove it
<helpy> how do i uninstall that program? wine menu has no option for uninstalling the software only
<helpy> its one wine install
<helpy> uninstall
<flaccid> Char: add a network folder in remote:/ from konqueror or use smb4k
<helpy> this works for kubuntu too ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<flaccid> yep
<helpy> what do you use flaccid ?
<flaccid> rsync and tar via scripts
<helpy> Rsync is especially good for backing up home directories.
<helpy> how does that back up whole linux ?
<Char> flaccid: remote: doesnt seem to exist
<flaccid> it should in kde3/konq
<flaccid> helpy: you can read about it on google
<flaccid> and the wiki
<helpy> i am using kd3
<helpy> i want to basically back up whole linux, configs, apps, repos, and data in case i crash
<flaccid> sorry helpy was talking to Char
<flaccid> helpy: please read the documentation
<helpy> mostly i back up on dvds
<helpy> umm let me re-read
<Char> flaccid ive looked for it in konqeror but entering "remote:" doesnt see to do anything.  neither is there a directory called "remote".  do you mean "/media"?
<flaccid> Char: when you start konqueror from alt+f2 does it have a network folders link on the landing page?
<eagles0513875> brb
<helpy> is it a good idea to keep logarthmic back up ?
<helpy> in simple back up app ?
<flaccid> sure its a good idea
<helpy> how much space it takes ?
<helpy> alot of back ups might run me out of space
<flaccid> you would have to calculate it
<flaccid> i couldn't say
<helpy> from ?
<flaccid> a calculator if you are not compressing
<helpy> got about 34 gb free on d
<helpy> and 3 gb free on e where kubuntu is installed
<flaccid> Char: run knetattach <-- do you have it
<helpy> windows is C
<helpy> three drives :)
<Char> flaccid: alt+f2 doesnt seem to open konqueror.  but calling it up via the menu it does have a network folders link.  i clicked it and it shows me "mybox", next to "network services", next to "samba shares" and an option to "add a network folder".
<flaccid> yeah thats what im talking Char. have you changed your keyboard shortcuts for "Run Command". alt+f2 is default for running a command thats all..
<Char> flaccid: ok.  i never changed any keyboard shortcuts (wouldn't have known how to).  ok.  so.  i was actually (like helpy) trying to set up a backup and wanted to try sbackup to a smb share but got an error message that the selected destination is not writtable
<Char> and that reminded me that i never ever managed to get a smb share mounted properly either
<helpy> back up on dvd
<flaccid> Char: check mount and the perms on the mount point and below and check the smb/samba server config
<flaccid> sounds like your run command shortcut aint working
<helpy> ok its backing up in /var/backups
<helpy> i should burn the whole directory on dvd ?
<eagles0513875> can anyone explain to me why create a persistent disk using fat 32 can i do it using ext3
<Dragonath> I've a difficult problem - couple of days ago I installed the newest binary drivers for my ATI radeon 9600 pro, but they didn't work properly, so I rolled back to the open source version.. however I would still like to use the restricted drivers that work well.. will enabling restricted drivers overwrite the newest binary ones automatically, or do I have to manually remove them somehow?
<cyberbird> sure you can
<Char> flaccid apparently the std mount point here seems to be /media which is drwxr-xr-x and owned by root.  is that ok?
<Dragonath> cyberbird: was that directed to me?
<eagles0513875> Dragonath: to me
<cyberbird> no, it was for eagles0513875
<Dragonath> ok
<helpy> anyones got myth tv on their distro ?
<cyberbird> eagles0513875: depends which opertaing system use the disk
<cyberbird> but there is a driver to read - write ext3 partitions from linux
<eagles0513875> ?
<grendal_prime> ok i created a shortcut to an executable..put it on my desktop Why cant i change the Icon associated with it?
<cyberbird> for windows I mean
<flaccid> Char: yep mount there
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, in oder to use the default restricted ati drivers the open source ones have to be uninstalled
<grendal_prime> it lets me pick a new one but...it never displays it?
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, you should be able to find an uninstall script in the driver folder
<Dragonath> BluesKaj: but I was using the default restricted drivers already and didn't really uninstall anything
<BluesKaj> ok , sorry , misunderstood
<eagles0513875> cyberbird: if i creat my pendrive as ext3 it wont work on a winblows machine
<cyberbird> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Dragonath> all I want to know is whether I need to remove the unsupported restricted drivers somehow or I should just enable restricted drivers from the module again
<eagles0513875> man this is too confusing
<cyberbird> !google ext3 driver windows
<ubottu> cyberbird: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cyberbird> lol
<eagles0513875> lol
<cyberbird> wait a second
<BluesKaj> yes, remove the unsupported drivers ..I hope you didn't install them before trying the default restricted ones
<Dragonath> BluesKaj: no, but I did mess around with something when I installed the unsupported ones
<sergiu> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<helpy> dont bother codecs.
<helpy> use vlc
<steve555> Can I ask which sort of of drivers are we talking about?
<eagles0513875> u talking to me steve555
<eagles0513875> *you
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, I'd clear the decks of any uneeded drivers and reboot , then run the restricted defaults if that's what you are aiming for.
<cyberbird> eagles0513875: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Char> flaccid - i tried "mount //mybox/shared /media/Linux" where /media/Linux has drwxdr-xdr-x  and is owned by me (not root).  mount asked me for a password, even though the share is accessible without?
<Dragonath> BluesKaj: is there a magic bullet command to do that, or I just need to figure out what I need to delete?
<Char> flaccid - i take that back.
<cyberbird> you can also access ntfs partitions from linux using ntfs-3g
<flaccid> Char: thats not what i suggested. if you have sufficient perms on the client side then the problem is the server. make sure its not authenticating as guest
<meta> Oh, hai
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, you should be able to find an uninstall script in the driver folder
<Dragonath> BluesKaj: alright, thanks, will try that
<pato> Hi, i have problem with sound. Driver is loaded, i used lsmod to view loaded drivers. But i dont hear any sound, on startup system, in any player. How can i solve this problem. Thank u very much.
<Char> flaccid: sorry. im confused.  i created a subdir under /media because /media already contains mount points for other partitions and cdroms.  i didnt see a way to mount via konqueror?  how / where do i make sure that its not authenticating as guest?
<meta> Char: have you tried "media:/"
<meta> i don't know what you doing, just an idea
<flaccid> Char: "Add network folder" like you found..
<desmond> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<flaccid> and you check the server log. you can also use smbclient to check manually
<flaccid> Char: also check mount and see what it says its mounted as..
<desmond> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<steve555> pato,I think to start off would be the speaker icon near the taskbar,and slide the voloume up.
<pato> steve555: thank u, kmix is running, volume is up, but nothing to do. Im lama :D
<steve555> No problem pato,I'm glad it was something as simple as that. :D
<Char> meta: ok. i used add network folder.  that works to access the directory (but doesnt seem to mount it).
<Char> flaccid.  ok. i use mount.  it shows up as //mybox/shared on /media/Linux type cifs (rw,mand)
<flaccid> Char: and how did checking the perms on each side and the samba log go?
<pato> steve555: I think, u didnt understand me. Sorry for my english. I dont hear any sound still. Is there any way, how can i turn sound settings to default?
<Char> flaccid: running the risk of looking stupid.  how do i check the perms on the client side?  the samba side the perms are set to ... (how do i paste a longer text here?)
<steve555> Sorry about that pato,try k-menu>system settings>sound system>hardware tab,and try either autodetect,or Advanced Linux Sound Architecture(ALSA).
<flaccid> Char: you could check the whole tree with ls -lahR /media/Linux
<flaccid> !pastebin | Char
<ubottu> Char: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Char> flaccid: the samba permissions are http://paste.ubuntu.com/17274/
<flaccid> Char: i was talkinga about the unix file perms physically but that will help, but better to paste the whole smb.conf
<flaccid> ie. /raid/shared
<flaccid> those masks don't look sufficient either
<Char> flaccid. ok.  your recommended check with ls seems ok - no errors.  ill repaste the whole smb.conf in a sec
<pato> steve555: and restart xserver or pc?
<flaccid> Char: do you know what octal perms are? because thats what we need to check
<flaccid> Char: who configured the smb.cnf
<_Shade_> please will anyone help me to set up wusb54gc wifi card on kubuntu hardy?
<steve555> I think you can try both,for more speed I would just log-out and login again.If that doesn't work just do a restart.
<flaccid> !wireless _Shade_
<ubottu> flaccid: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Char> flaccid: here is the full smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17276/
<flaccid> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> Char: what generated it?
<pato> steve555: Ok, i try it. Wait a moment please :)
<Char> flaccid: its a thecus nas box
<flaccid> right. well there are a lot of possibilities here and im not sure if i feel like it considering i can't get the perms yet
<flaccid> pastebin ls -lahR on the mountpoint on each side
<meta> No valid fontpath found, says my Xorg.0.log. What i lacks?
<_Shade_> flaccid: i think there are few usfull things out there :(
<flaccid> the smb.conf has a lot of possible issues and looks like it forces guests and the masks don't look right. you might want to check the log on the NAS..
<flaccid> lots of useful things in the world
<flaccid> meta: probably nothing. it tries to add fonts even if they don't exist by default
<meta> but it isn't starts up
<nosrednaekim> meta: is X not working? usually thats not a fatl error
<meta> ^^ yeah
<flaccid> meta: thats not likely the issue
<Char> flaccid: so the issue is with the nas smb configuration?  ok, ill read up and show up back here when ive smartened up...
<flaccid> Char: um thats one possibility
<flaccid> samba is not basic and this is some smb.conf created by a commercial nas..
<meta> woah
<meta> started up:)
<meta> thnx
<pato> steve555: Nothing :( I can volume up and down with my mouse. But still nothing. I try reinstall alsa and kmix..... I know, it is windows benegit :D and for lama like me :D
<desmond> wait
<desmond> can you not hear>
<desmond> ?
<desmond> is that your problem?
<steve555> Pato,can I ask what make and model of your soundcard?
<desmond> if its ratrek
<desmond> i know what to do
<desmond> open alsa
<desmond> and turn on
<desmond> the third choice
<desmond> its like
<desmond> ppa
<desmond> or smothing
<desmond> its cause somthing in alsa is muted
<_Shade_> so again... anyone in knowledge of setting up adhoc connection with wusb54gc card?
<flaccid> !enter | desmond
<ubottu> desmond: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<desmond> im sry
<flaccid> _Shade_: how did you go checking the wireless docs?
<desmond> its reaction
<MasterBlaster> flaccid: sorry, my internet connection dropped for a moment. is there any other way to check the perms except your suggested ls command?
<flaccid> _Shade_: if you had of read it, it has a link t a guide on your exact model: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/LinksysWUSB54GC :)
<MasterBlaster> flaccid. da.n i have to configure this irc client properly.  i now show up as masterblaster whereas i used to be char :-(
<flaccid> MasterBlaster: i dont know what your NAS can do
<pato> steve555: It is creative soundblaster audigy
<pato> steve555:I have onboard sound card too, but it denied in bios.
<steve555> pato:is it an internal pci one?
<pato> Yes, it is internal.
<helpy> how do i install java runtime environment for linux ?
<desmond> @ helpy
<flaccid> !java | helpy
<ubottu> helpy: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<desmond> helpy: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-runtime
<steve555> Pato:hmmmm,you could try kmix>mixer>switches and see if the tone,etc is turned on.
<helpy> thx
<MasterBlaster> flaccid. i have ssh shell access to it, and am happy to try to get it to work (it does seem to be ok if accessed from windows)?
<desmond> it doesnt work for firefox
<desmond> cause firfox stanks
<helpy> i use ff
<helpy> wrong command desmond
<helpy> doesnt work
<pato> desmond: Yes, i dont hear anything. Im looking for it.
<flaccid> MasterBlaster: thats why i suggests ls command also checking logs... the log will tell you who logged in and what the error could possible be. thats what logs are for :)
<flaccid> note log file = /opt/samba/var/log/samba.%m in your config
<gomorrha> hi, I am using my new "better" NIC, it is a usb-stick.
<gomorrha> now I cant disable my other wlan
<gomorrha> wlan0
<gomorrha> it always starts
<nosrednaekim> gomorrha: find out what driver is associated with it and blacklist it
<MasterBlaster> flaccid: there is no log file there.  ill have to get back to you in a bit once i have found why there is no log file there
<MasterBlaster> flaccid.  thanks for your willingness to help!
<q4a> hi all, what package i have to install to get gnome in kubuntu 8.04? i tryed to install package gnome, but i det error: gnome depends from gnome-desktop-environment, but it will not be install
<q4a> can somebody help me?
<flaccid> MasterBlaster: no worries. if you find the log it tells all and if it doesn't  you just up the log level. still allthat i said is what you need to figure out the problem
<flaccid> good luck
<helpy> why do you want to do it q4a ?
<helpy> kde is awesome
<nosrednaekim> q4a: ubuntu-desktop
<flaccid> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<q4a> helpy - orca work only with gnome =(
<flaccid> hmm a link on that factoid would be good
<q4a> <nosrednaekim - i'll try
<helpy> ok, though i dont know whats orca
<helpy> :D
<maxime> salut
<intelikey> anyone know where i might find these three packages http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1bdfacd7 ?
<intelikey> sorry never mind on the other two...  i got them.
<Dragonath> how do I find out what driver the restricted drivers manager is going to enable once I let it?
<gomorrha> I am using the "ipw3945" driver for my intern wireless NIC. So how do I blacklist my NIC?
<flaccid> Dragonath: it says next to the checkbox. i guess you have to know what it corresponds to
<nosrednaekim> gomorrha: put a "blacklist ipw3945" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<pim> How do I get an adress bar in Konqueror?
<adinx> hello! i have a problem with my kubuntu 8.10 system. i tried KDE4 today, didn't like it, and uninstalled it.. now i can't get kdm to start normally.. only works if i type sudo kdm in text mode.. any solution to my problem?
<Dragonath> flaccid: yes, but I'm more interested in the version of the driver
<flaccid> Dragonath: check in adept or dpkg
<flaccid> adinx: you might need to sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<adinx> flaccid: ok i'll try that now
<nosrednaekim> adinx: are you really on 8.10? or 8.04
<steve555> pim: launch konqueror,then settings>toolbars>location toolbar.
<adinx> flaccid: i'm 4 months in the future :).. sorry.. got a bit confused.. i'm running 8.04.. old habit with 7.10
<pim> thanks steve555
<steve555> No problem pim :D
<adinx> flaccid: thanks.. you saved me from having to reinstall the system
<flaccid> no worries. on that note time for some eyeshut ciaoski
<pim> Dolphin tells me: bookmarks couldn't be saved in  /home/pim/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<pim> How can I fix it?
<pim> It says permission denied
<Sakui> brb
<nosrednaekim> pim: remove it with sudo... and don't use sudo to run dolphin or any other graphicall application
<pim> norednaekim remove what?
<nosrednaekim> "sudo rm /home/pim/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml"
<intelikey> pim sudo chown $USER -R $HOME/.kde*    is not a bad idea either
<intelikey> it doesn't erase anything.
<nosrednaekim> hey intelikey :)
<pim> I already removed the file :p
<intelikey> pim but the reason you have that problem to begin with is the use of sudo and gui apps
<nosrednaekim> !kdesudo
<intelikey> !sudo | pim
<pim> Well I don't think I really have used sudo.
<pim> Only to acces my ntfs drives
<intelikey> nosrednaekim
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ubottu> pim: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<pim> Well I can't acces my drives when I don't enter my password every now and then
<trappist> one longstanding itch of mine is that one of the first things I do on a new system is sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list or something, which causes ~/.viminfo to be root-owned, breaking a lot of vim functionality
<adinx> i came back with another problem.. this one is much older.. i can't get any sound when playing .mkv files in kaffeine. it only works on vlc, but i can't seem to put vlc to play .mkvs automatically
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<nosrednaekim> adinx: ok, righclick on a .mkv _>openwith->select VLC and tell it to remember this association
<[Relic]> I am trying to figure out why cups stopped working, but not sure why
<adinx> nosrednaekim: it doesn't remember the association
<[Relic]> I send something to print and cups loads it in the queue and then it disappears after a few seconds w/o printing
<PidorDator> lolololololol
<intelikey> howto kill a single connection ?
<PidorDator> with a pist0l lololol
<jhutchins_wk> intelikey: Depends on what's connected to what.
<intelikey> jhutchins_wk is there no way to just kill a port ?
<PidorDator> use a knief lolololol
<jhutchins_wk> intelikey: What kind of port?
<PidorDator> fags
<PidorDator> lolololololololol
<nosrednaekim> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<pato> steve555: I solve my problem, i can hear my music :) I dont know how :D Thanks for your interest. Have a nice day :)
<intelikey> jhutchins_wk high number   32765
<steve555> I'm glad you managed to sort it out yourself pato:I'm I could help in some way I could. :D
<jhutchins_wk> intelikey: Well, obviously kill whatever is listening on that port, but determining that is the question, isn't it?
<intelikey> indeed
<stdin> use netstat
<intelikey> jhutchins_wk i firewalled the ip in question  so that should park it for now.
<add\\JKIceman|N> need help ... again ...  somehow if i login to kde4 desktop the status bar is not loading and when i start dolphin it does not show anything and at the bottom it says "could not start process cannot talk to klauncher: the name org.kde.klauncher was not provided by .service files." ... any ideas? and btw kde3 works fine
<jhutchins_wk> intelikey: that'll do it.
<jhutchins_wk> netstat -le would give you the inode of the listening process. which you could cross-reference to the path.
<jhutchins_wk> intelikey: Actually, not sure how you'd cross-reference that, there must be a way.
<add\\JKIceman|N> nobody?
<jhutchins_wk> add\\JKIceman|N: If you're going to beta test software you'll need to go to the software's support channel for help.
<intelikey> iyi what is this service ?   tcp        0      0 192.168.0.6:ipp         *:*                     LISTEN  root       8909
<jhutchins_wk> Internet Printing Protocol - possibly cups.
<intelikey> that may have been the crack in the armour  ;/
<intelikey> brb.  i'm gonna stop this non-sense.
<trappist> intelikey: only if the attack came from the local network
<trappist> oh he's gone
<intelikey> all ports closed now.
<add\\JKIceman|N> i was not trying to test any beta stuff
<intelikey> much better.   my cracker is foiled   :)
<butterflyy> hi
<intelikey> take that, dude!   lol
<butterflyy> wats up with ssh in kubuntu??
<jhutchins_wk> add\\JKIceman|N: KDE4
<butterflyy> aint working
<intelikey> butterflyy it's borked   or so i hear.
<trappist> works here
<butterflyy> wow for real??? :(
<intelikey> trappist scp between ubuntu and other *nix's ?
<butterflyy> trappist: how u do that??
<stdin> ssh works form me
<trappist> intelikey: sure
<adinx> where do i find the options for pressing my laptop's on/off button?
<trappist> intelikey: as long as you're not trying to do it with a vulnerable ssh key
<add\\JKIceman|N> mhh i thought it's stable if it it's not i will skip back to kde3 thx
<trappist> butterflyy: just do
<intelikey> trappist there have been several that couldn't get it working correctly.   ssh would login but scp would only make empty files.      hardy only.
<trappist> intelikey: crazy, I ssh and scp a zillion times a day, haven't had a problem
<butterflyy> trappist: do what??
<intelikey> trappist it may be the "key bug" that was causing it.   (ssl)
<stdin> I've used scp several times today too, all works
<dga> i just installed kubuntu on my laptop and my sound was working fine but after i installed the updates and rebooted all i hear is a static noise. any ideas?
<stdin> try running 'ssh-vulnkey' to see if you have a bad key
<butterflyy> how to start ssh??
<stdin> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<intelikey> butterflyy ssh ?   or do you mean   sshd ?
<butterflyy> is not in there
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install ssh
<butterflyy> k
<intelikey> interestingly  the attack was bouncing from "mirrors1.kernel.org"  but that's probably spoofed.
<adinx> nobody knows where i can find the settings for pushing the on/off button?
<shane_> hello im relativly new to linux and im wondering what is a good p2p download to use as i cant get limewire nor frostwire to work in kubuntu
<dga> nicotine
<nosrednaekim> shane_: ktorrent
<intelikey> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<jabba> i just upgraded via aptitude, and xwindows is in failsafe... any ideas why?
<pim_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<shane_> nosrednaekim: is ktorent the fastest there is im geting a blazing 6 kbs
<pim_> !firefox plugin
<ubottu> Factoid firefox plugin not found
<nosrednaekim> jabba: boot recovery mode and run xfix
<jabba> thanks mike
<intelikey> gnome Q   where do you set hotkeys in gnome ?
<butterflyy> how do I find out ,what vesion I have?
<stdin> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
 * intelikey still likes -r for that
<intelikey> for kernel you use uname -r   for ubuntu you use   lsb_release -r   ;/
<butterflyy> hardy
<adinx> how can i make the log out menu appear when i push the on/off button of my laptop?
<adinx> it keeps shutting down every time i press it
<adinx> i ran a sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm and i got this problem.. it's pretty annoying not getting the log off menu
<intelikey> adinx try running kcontrol  and the display manager section ?
<adinx> yeah i got it working
<adinx> had to go in session manager..
<intelikey> interestingly,  showkey doesn't see the power button nor the fn button.
<intelikey> E: Couldn't find package ssh-vulnkey
<intelikey> i guess that's a hardy thang
<adinx> i forgot to thank kubuntu for sending me the official 8.04 cd in 4 weeks.. so.. thanks :)
<intelikey> so dvd playback in dapper   who here knows the secret to getting that working with the copy-protected dvd's ?
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: can't k3b make a clone copy?
<debdani> saludos
<nosrednaekim> oh... playback
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: install libdvdcss2
<nosrednaekim> from medibuntu
<intelikey> nosrednaekim what good would a clone copy be ?
<nosrednaekim> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nosrednaekim> sorry, I read it wrong
<intelikey> nosrednaekim i have libdvd* already
<nosrednaekim> do you have libdvdread?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim i have libdvd* already
<nosrednaekim> :P
<intelikey> i.e. if it starts with "libdvd" i've got it.
<nosrednaekim> what are you trying to play them in?
<intelikey> vlc mainly  but nothing i have tried seems to work.
<intelikey> and i can't find the mplayer package
<intelikey> so kaffine gstreamer(what ever gnome uses) totem and vlc i have tried.
<Pici> intelikey: Have you install kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<intelikey> the non-copy-protected ones work fine.
<intelikey> pici nope.    dapper.
<Pici> ahh
<intelikey> i have the w32codec* libdvd* packages installed though.
 * intelikey wants to yank fritz up by the collar and say a few words...  ;/
<_Shade_> how do i share internet connection with a windows machine?
<intelikey> which is closest to the net ?
<intelikey> i.e. which way are you going there ?   linux > windows > inet    or windows > linux > inet ?
<kunim> hello, i just installed kde 4.1 beta 1 - but i am missing kde4automoc that was supposed to be in kde4libs-bin in the 4.0.x packages. any idea where it went?
<kunim> oh -> #kubuntu-kde4 might be the better place to ask, right? :)
<intelikey> to #kde  or is in  #kde4   ?
<intelikey> and yes. it might.
<minhaaj> wow simple back up almost crashed my computer
<Mojo_risin> hi, i'm getting this apt error:
<Mojo_risin> http://rafb.net/p/ITQrj227.html
<Mojo_risin> any ideas?
<Pennycook_> Mojo_risin: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/konqueror_4%3a3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2_i386.deb
<Mojo_risin> Pennycook_: more errors...
<Pennycook_> More of the same kind?
<Mojo_risin> http://rafb.net/p/i4voUJ83.html
<stdin> Mojo_risin: sudo apt-get -f install
<Mojo_risin> Pennycook_: it seems so
<Mojo_risin> stdin: already tried
<stdin> Mojo_risin: after the --force-overwrite command?
<Mojo_risin> ah no
 * Mojo_risin trying
<Mojo_risin> it seemed to work :)
<Mojo_risin> cool
<Mojo_risin> thanks
<intelikey> until apt-get install -f ;do dpkg --configure -a --force-all ;done      >:]
<Pennycook_> If I'm using prevu to backport a package that already exists in intrepid, is it enough to run "prevu package_name", or do I need to provide a URL?
<Pici> Pennycook_: You may want to try asking in #ubuntu-motu
<intelikey> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Warning lots of breaking software and other good stuff  between now and October!
<jabba> aw, bummer mike left
<jabba> well, i have a weirdness now that kde4 got itself rejiggered -- I have a kde3 settings for screensaver and what seems to be a kde4 settings for screensaver, and they have different modules.
<jabba> how do i reconcile the two of them?
<roob> hello all. im trying to install gnome-desktop-environment ..but its saying i cant
<roob> my sources should be uptodate
<NekosolTeraDyne> roob: is that the package name you're using?
<NekosolTeraDyne> You should be installing "ubuntu-desktop", not "gnome-desktop-environment"
<roob> NekosolTeraDyne, there is no ubuntu-desktop in hardy
<fanel__> hello!No sound in ubuntu 8.04ltsdesktop edition running on a toshiba satellite l30-10x laptop.Anibody could help?
<roob> NekosolTeraDyne, see this :
<roob> Couldn't find package "gnome-desktop".  However, the following
<roob> packages contain "gnome-desktop" in their name:
<roob>   gnome-desktop-environment gnome-desktop-data libgnome-desktop-dev gnome-desktop-sharp2 libgnome-desktop-2
<JoshOvki> roob: to install gnome from kubuntu its   ubuntu-desktop
<NekosolTeraDyne> Yeah. Usually I just reccomend "ubuntu-desktop".
<NickPresta> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-desktop
<deamon3> Ubuntu desktop
<deamon3> lol
<NekosolTeraDyne> ...
<jhutchins_wk> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<fanel__> hello!No sound in ubuntu 8.04ltsdesktop edition running on a toshiba satellite l30-10x laptop.Anibody could help?
<athlon1> Hallo, An easy question. I use OpenOffice. When i open synatic, I see that OpenOffice is not selected and has an icon like the one of ubuntu.  If i select it it asks me to install OpenOffice (when it already is installed). Why is this?
<minhaaj> is someone running MS office in kubunutu ?
<JoshOvki> minhaaj: why do you need MS office?
<jhutchins_wk> minhaaj: I hope not.  Why would you do that?
<jhutchins_wk> Visio's the only component not covered by openoffice.
<roob> JoshOvki, hmm
<roob> well i cant install it ....
<JoshOvki> roob: any errors?
<roob> says its called gnome-desktop-environment
<roob> yes
<Freddy2> hi
<JoshOvki> roob: what errors are you getting?
<roob> Couldn't find package "gnome-desktop".  However, the following
<roob> packages contain "gnome-desktop" in their name:
<roob>   gnome-desktop-environment gnome-desktop-data libgnome-desktop-dev gnome-desktop-sharp2 libgnome-desktop-2
<roob> if i try to install that
<roob> i get :
<JoshOvki> roob: run   sudo apt-cache search ubuntu-desktop   and tell me the reust
<JoshOvki> sp/reust/result
<roob> http://pastebin.com/m2d242754
<NekosolTeraDyne> roob: Don't install "gnome-desktop", install "ubuntu-desktop"
<roob> ohhhhhhhhhh
<roob> gotcha
<JoshOvki> i did say that earlier
<roob> im sorry.
<NekosolTeraDyne> XD No worries.
<roob> my brain was seeing gnome.....
<minhaaj> because .doc files prepared in MS office does not display rightly jhutchins_wk
<roob> also anyone in here use a pptp vpn with ubuntu?
<roob> im having the worst time trying to get it to work
<JoshOvki> minhaaj: thats really odd, because i often move stuff between M$ Word and Open Office
<jhutchins_wk> minhaaj: Hm.  It's been getting a lot better lately, but sometimes people use formatting tricks that don't translate properly - even between different installations of the same Office software!
<roob> man these repos kinda suck lol.....its really slow then slightly faster then really slow.
<JoshOvki> roob: what repo you using?
<roob> us.
<roob> ive used ubuntu off and on since dapper and ive pretty much always had this issue with the slow repo's
<JoshOvki> surrised me they are slow
<NekosolTeraDyne> roob: What kind of connection are you on?
<roob> dsl
<meta> hi all
<meta> how that possible that kde don't reads it's settings in?
<meta> I have kde installed (not kubuntu-desktop)
<meta> and for example my kicker's position is okay but the applets not
<meta> i haev the kicker applets installed....
<JoshOvki> meta: what distro are you using?
<meta> kubuntu
<minhaaj> yea i know openoffice rocks
<meta> but i builded it up from "commandline system" install
<minhaaj> but you sometimes i can't get to open formatting in openoffice
<meta> because i hate that lot of junk that kubuntu installs:/
<minhaaj> i hear you can use office 2003 with wine
<JoshOvki> meta: this is where you realise it isnt all junk ;)
<Freddy2> do you know where to find a good guide for compiling vpnc with openssl support? thx
<meta> i never said that all
<meta> but a big percent...
<minhaaj> awesome. i had a problem sending and receiving files with bluetooth in windows
<minhaaj> even thats easy in linux
<meta> and the nasty is that it's not two big package
<minhaaj> aweeeeeeeeeeesome
<meta> it's 1024 piece of little package
<minhaaj> liunx rooooooooooooooooooooooocks
<meta> so the cleanest thing is if i start from near zero, an installs what i need
<meta> looks i need something more:D
<The_ManU_212> all my locales are german but gimp is english, i use hardy, how does it come?
<meta> The_ManU_212: first look for gimp's german locales
<minhaaj> ask gimp support
<meta> then try start it with:
<meta> oh, gimp is not a kde app sry:D
<meta> but you can try: KDE_LANG=ge gimp
<meta> d
<meta> :D
<meta> de* brr
<minhaaj> why do people want things in their own language ? specially germans ?
<minhaaj> i never used mine on computer
<minhaaj> :D
<The_ManU_212> metaon my edgy isntallation gimp was german default
<The_ManU_212> meta on my edgy isntallation gimp was german default
<sae> sera
<eldowan> I've got kubuntu 8.04 kde4 version in a vmware session. How would I go about adding the soundcard that was installed after kubuntu was installed in the system?
<The_ManU_212> J #gimp
<fanel__> hello!No sound in ubuntu 8.04ltsdesktop edition running on a toshiba satellite l30-10x laptop.Anibody could help?
<minhaaj> is there a way you can view emails in thunderbird as threads as in gmail ?
<Mr_Pan> i can't install konqueror. i have an overwrite error `/usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop',
<Mr_Pan> have u any ideas    ?
<meta> exit
<minhaaj> are you booting off usb ?
<lovely> I just upgraded my comp as well as the distro (Hurray for the Heron) and at firt the sound worked, but then nothing, after the distro upgrade
<tempb0y> anyone install kubuntu on dell poweredge servers?
<lovely> anyone have any ideas? I have goon thru the kmix, turned off and on the sound a few times...
<fanel__> and still no sound...
<fanel__> what's going on with the sound in Ubuntu 8.04 people?
<minhaaj> nothing fanel__
<minhaaj> whats the problem ?
<lovely> so I am not the only muted one?...
<minhaaj> did you check kmixer ?
<naderman> hey everyone, I'm trying to install kubuntu on a laptop with an ATI Radeon X1200 graphics card, the live cd fails to start x, but even the alternate cd keeps hanging with a blue screen after a little while, any idea what might cause this?
<naderman> I've not found anything useful via google, looks like people successfully installed with the alternate cd and then fixed their drivers to be able to start x
<minhaaj> i am using ati radeon x1400
<minhaaj> and it works great
<minhaaj> did you md5 the cd ?
<naderman> yup
<lovely> minhaaj: yes, and turned on and off the sound, and to top it off it was working till the upgrade
<naderman> just running the integrity check again right now actually
<helpy> what did you upgrade from ?
<helpy> naderman:  download the iso and use wubi
<helpy> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<lovely> helpy: gusty
<helpy> no idea. should work fine lovely
<helpy> try doing a clean installation by kubuntu iso and wubi
<Daisuke-Laptop> helpy: if he's trying to do a full install, don't suggest wubi.
<helpy> why Daisuke ?
<naderman> never heard of wubi before :o
<helpy> wubi is awesome naderman
<lovely> helpy: a crumb, anything to check out...?
<helpy> i installed mine via it
<helpy> no cds needed
<Daisuke-Laptop> naderman: do you use windows?
<naderman> there's a windows vista on that laptop, yes
<helpy> nope lovely. i have never heard of kubuntu doing problems on any machines at all
<Daisuke-Laptop> helpy: then you haven't been here long enough.
<helpy> you might want to try xubuntu. its even faster and more kind to older machines
<Daisuke-Laptop> naderman: and are you planning on a full installation of kubuntu on its own partition?
<helpy> yep i haven't been Daisuke-Laptop
<naderman> yes
<Daisuke-Laptop> then you don't want wubi
<Daisuke-Laptop> wubi will install the full os as a file on your windows drive.
<naderman> heh
<helpy> i installed kubuntu full install on my partition with no problems
<helpy> i have dual boot with vista
<helpy> and everything is fine
<Daisuke-Laptop> helpy: not with wubi you didn't.
<helpy> yes i DID
<Daisuke-Laptop> wubi doesn't create partitions, it puts the entire OS in a single file on the windows drive
<helpy> i am not sure about this Daisuke-Laptop but i have dual boot with vista and its working fine
<helpy> my root is E drive
<helpy> and i have access to both c and de
<helpy> d
<Daisuke-Laptop> helpy: i *am* sure about this.
<helpy> ok :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> it works
<Daisuke-Laptop> don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with using wubi
<helpy> i wouldnt know Daisuke-Laptop. you are senior and you are prolly using linux longer than i am
<helpy> i am just saying that it worked for me.
<Daisuke-Laptop> but if you want to actually partition the disk and use part of it dedicated to linux, i can't recommend wubi
<Daisuke-Laptop> but yeah, i definitely believe it worked for you
<Daisuke-Laptop> that's no problem :)
<helpy> can't you use qparted after install ?
<helpy> you can always get drive formatted for linux use later
<Daisuke-Laptop> not with wubi
<sensae> I've got Compiz running on my Kubuntu 8.04 install, and now the System Settings section shows I have 1 virtual desktop, but I have 2. It ignores it. How can I add more virtual desktops?
<Daisuke-Laptop> there's no way (right now) to migrate a wubi install to a full install
<helpy> i didnt try it but i guess you can Daisuke-Laptop
<Daisuke-Laptop> sensae: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Daisuke-Laptop> sensae: in there, go to the general section under desktops, and change your virtual desktops (viewports).  compiz doesn't respect other DEs virtual desktop settings
<helpy> Daisuke-Laptop: can you thread messages in thunderbird like gmail ?
<helpy> i mean put a conversation in one thread ?
<naderman> hmm so what do I do now?
<helpy> naderman:  clean install ?
<helpy> :)
<naderman> ?
<naderman> that's what I'm trying to do ...
<helpy> back your data , get a cup of coffee and install again
<helpy> :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> helpy: not to my knowledge
<naderman> right now nothing is installed
<helpy> hmm. i am also trying to set PGP encryption
<naderman> the install disks fail
<Daisuke-Laptop> that's the most sensible thing i've heard all day.  the coffee will help relax you :)
<helpy> if i encrypt my email, recipients have to have thunderbird to decrypt ?
<Daisuke-Laptop> naderman: the alt cd fails too?
<naderman> had too much coffee already today ;-)
<naderman> yes
<helpy> eheh thanks Daisuke-Laptop
<sensae> Daisuke-Laptop: Thanks
<naderman> the alt cd gets stuck on a blue screen
<ejupin> i have an old dell inspiron 5000, should i use xubuntu or kubuntu?
<helpy> both should work fine
<naderman> the last thing before that is something about detecting HDs, an then a little later it's just stuck on a blue screen
<Daisuke-Laptop> helpy: as long as you sign it with your key and use the recipients' public key to encrypt, they can decrypt it with their key regardless of email client
<Daisuke-Laptop> naderman: are you using raid by any chance?
<naderman> no
<naderman> definately not
<slow-motion> hi
<naderman> I doubt it's related to the harddrives
<naderman> appears to be the next step after that
<Daisuke-Laptop> ejupin: personally, xubuntu
<ejupin> daisuke-laptop: thats what i was thinking, wouldnt be as heavy i think
<Daisuke-Laptop> ejupin: i use it even on modern machines, and they scream :D  plus xubuntu can do window compositing (drop shadows, transparency) without the overhead of compiz.
<naderman> hmm ok looking at what the alternate installer does, it really appears to break before partitioning
<ejupin> daisuke-laptop: thanks, i think im gonna load it up
<Daisuke-Laptop> those are about the only two things i can think of that actually improve productivity when it comes to eye candy
<buckethead> Heya. How can I reboot Hardy and not have it restart everything that was running before the shutdown?
<Daisuke-Laptop> buckethead: make sure they're closed before shutting down
<Daisuke-Laptop> kde restarts everything that was running before by default.
<buckethead> Haha. I think I have something sneaky going on. That was my simple man troubleshooting.
<deamon3> i want install vista Theme in ubuntu ?¿
<HollowPoint> why?
<deamon3> lol
<TameLion> deamon3: I've seen some nice vista-style themes in emerald
<pucko-> why don't firefox recognize common mimetypes? is there some automatic way to make it use the default kde mimetypes?
<buckethead> This is new.. Why does dbus-send want administrative privledges?
<HollowPoint> is it gnome or KDE?
<TameLion> deamon3: Are you using kde or gnome?
<TameLion> hehe
<deamon3> KDE
<HollowPoint> go have a look at kde-look.org
<HollowPoint> www.kde-look.org
<HollowPoint> plenty of themes there
<deamon3> how can i install ?¿
<cyberbird> vista are ugly
<HollowPoint> once you've got the theme it's relatively easy these days
<buckethead> Daisuke-Laptop: I figured out my problem.. 'Thunderbird can't start because it is already running' apparently can also happen when the profile is on an unmounted volume. I'm sure I could've figured it out without bothering you, If I had some idea of what I was doing LOL!
<matija> I need some help with kubuntu. I installed it fresh today and I cant use tab completion in console. Is there anything that I need to install/fix for this ???
<HollowPoint> you can't use tab completion in a bash shell?
<matija> yeah
<buckethead> matija: It works for me, But I always get annoyed at it when I get the caps wrong.
<sensae> I didn't find it in the manpages - how do I make cp recursively copy hidden directories?
<buckethead> Which is 96% of the time.
<HollowPoint> cp -R /the/directory
<sensae> HollowPoint: It ignored them
<HollowPoint> :S
<matija> well I'm really annoyed with this problem coz I use terminal a lot. For example I just wanted to install something with sudo apt-get install and except for sudo it cant autocomplete anything else
<helpy2> matija did you try tab ?
<matija> especially when you dont know the package name and pressing TAB only gets that annoying error sound.
<matija> lol
<helpy2> heh
<helpy2> atleast you should know package name dude
<helpy2> konsole is not YOUR mind.
<matija> yeah but if you dont know the COMPLETE name tab completion comes in handy
<matija> if I cant fix this its back to gnome for good
<matija> and yeah
<helpy2> it completes for me matija
<matija> konsole IS my mind
<helpy2> i am using hardy
<helpy2> lol ofcourse it isnt
<matija> me too
<matija> 8.04
<HollowPoint> well I just tried it in my own bash shell, it seems it doesn't auto complete until you're quite far through the word, for example sudo only autocompletes after getting to sud
<helpy2> you just can't write c and expect matija to convert it into compiz
<helpy2> because alot of packages start with c
<HollowPoint> and apt-get only auto-completes after apt-g
<jabba> any idea how i can get the virtualbox-ose-modules upgraded for the -18 kernel?
<matija> helpy2, your everything except what your nick says
<HollowPoint> open the package manager jabba, the search virtualboxose
<helpy2> lol
<buckethead> So you're saying I should be able to type 'sudo apt' <tab> and it will give me the '-get'? That seems a bit much to handle.
<helpy2> matija:  i accept. i am new
<jabba> HollowPoint: yeah, -16 and -17 are there, but not -18
<helpy2> but it works for me.
<helpy2> i was trying to make this point :)
<HollowPoint> are you sure you're using the -18 kernel?
<matija> HollowPoint, its normal to auto complete after apt-g because there are other commands
<jabba> HollowPoint: you can set the order of your completions
<Mojo_risin> hi. is it possible to install 4.1 right away, in a hardy fresh installation?
<Pennycook_> matija: Have you got any tab completion at all, or is it only affecting sudo?
<naderman> so anyone have any ideas why the alternate install cd could fail to load the partitioning tool?
<matija> Pennycook_, well it completes apt-g when I type just that. When I just sudo apt-g it doesnt. It seems that it completes only first command
<HollowPoint> naderman bad CD or the CD doesn't like your sata/ide hardware
<buckethead> I'm not qualified to speak in this channel. You guys have a good one.
<naderman> the CD is fine
<helpy> ok i have google earth binary downloaded
<matija> Pennycook_, any idea ??
<helpy> how do i install that ?
<HollowPoint> how can you guarantee that?
<naderman> well at least the integrity check succeeded
<matija> or should I go with reinstall
<naderman> and the possibility of it being broken when that succeeds is rather low
<HollowPoint> right, doesn't neccessarily mean it's a good cd, you may have downloaded a cd where the installer has been edited by the devs and they've made a slip up, happened to me once before
<naderman> hmm
<HollowPoint> bad cd doesn't neccessarily mean it's damaged or the data is unsound, could be a buggy release
 * jabba <3 yakuake
<HollowPoint> especially on the alt cd because as I understand it thats permanently experimental because it fixes bugs on the main cd
 * HollowPoint agrees with jabba
<HollowPoint> naderman are you on sata or pata drives?
<Pennycook_> matija: vim .bashrc
<naderman> it's a laptop
<naderman> no idea whatit uses
<HollowPoint> do you know if the drive is sata or pata?
<HollowPoint> ah ok
<naderman> I neither have it here, nor is it mine :D
<matija> Pennycook_, meaning ?
<HollowPoint> ah
<naderman> I'm trying to install ubuntu on it via phone :/
<HollowPoint> well what kind of laptop is it?
<naderman> fujitsu siemens
<HollowPoint> how old?
<matija> fsc is garbage new. imagine when its old
<Pennycook_> matija: Sorry.  Run "vim ~/.bashrc" in the terminal. If the last three lines are commented, uncomment them (remove the # from the beginning of each line), log out and then log back in.
<naderman> relatively new, some opteron cpu and a radeon x1200 graphics card
<naderman> guess I could check for more detailed info on it
<HollowPoint> ok, any idea of the model?
<naderman> I'll ask
<HollowPoint> ok
<matija> Pennycook_, theres nothing in ~/.bashrc
<HollowPoint> did you run it as root matija?
<matija> yeah
<helpy> http://earth.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=44713
<matija> and no
<helpy> its not working
<matija> tried both
<helpy> i can't install binary
<HollowPoint> k
<Pennycook_> matija: Ah, that might explain it then.  Try editing /etc/bash.bashrc instead (that's the global configuration file).
<matija> and as much as I remember there is file bash.bashrc in /etc
<Pennycook_> matija: Yeah, that's right.  ~/.bashrc is supposed to be your own personal one.
<matija> there are bash.bashrc , bash_completion and bash_completion.d
<matija> should I uncomment enable bash completion in interactive shells ?
<naderman> Daisuke-Laptop: However, this can also be accomplished by using LVPM, the Loopmounted Virtual Partition Manager, to transfer the Wubi-generated Ubuntu installation to a dedicated real partition, including a bootable USB keydrive.[1] The advantage of this setup is that users can test the operating system and install the drivers before they install it to a dedicated partition (and avoid booting and functioning risks).
<Pennycook_> matija: Yeah, those three lines.
<matija> tried and not working
<matija> maybe I should kill X and login again ?
<Pennycook_> matija: You may need to log out and log back in. Yeah.
<matija> lemme just try taht
<naderman> HollowPoint: Amilo X is as far as I can get :/
<naderman> well I guess I wasn't right when I thought ubuntu was so easy to install by now that it'd just work :(
<pucko-> what's the app called where I change my desktop resolution in kde? (need to run it from command line)
<matija> Pennycook_, heh dude. works. now lets hope I dont get anymore kde crashes and everything will be fine
<naderman> HollowPoint: ah she did find it: AMILO Pa 2510
<Pennycook_> matija: You might want to see about getting a copy of somebody's ~/.bashrc for the future.  The global one might be overwritten by updates.
<sensae> Okay, what happens to files if they get mounted on top of?
<_Angelus_> anyone tried kde4.1 beta 1?
<matija> is this normal for kubuntu ?? I didnt have those problems with ubuntu
<sensae> I'm trying to move my home folder to an NFS share - I copied all files, including hidden ones to the NFS share, then I mounted it over my home expecting an error - it crashed my entire system.
<HollowPoint> naderman I can't find any specific bug reports on that model but have seen plenty for other fujitsu laptops
<sensae> Somehow it interferes with DCOP and brings the whole system down
<HollowPoint> quite a few reporting pairtitioner not working
<andrea> hello someone can help me whit dial up??
<naderman> HollowPoint: I'm trying wubi now, maybe that'll work
<naderman> doesn't need partitioning
<naderman> and maybe I can get partitioning to work once it's installed
<naderman> thanks for your help though :)
<HollowPoint> no problem, I've heard lots of good things about wubi
<helpy> google earth is splashing on screen
<helpy> its not stable
<helpy> any ideas ?
<chrisinajar> so i just installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop..... how do i make it run?
<NickPresta> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<helpy> google earth isn't working in kde3
<helpy> whole screen is blinking
<helpy> any idea ?
<BluesKaj> helpy, ati graphics
<BluesKaj> ?
<helpy> yes
<helpy> ati radeon x1400
<helpy> screen is flashing all the time
<helpy> its screws up my screen
<helpy> do i have to upgrade ati graphics ?
<avihayb> umm, guys, I just lost my kde panle wuth the kmenu, can you remind me what app to run to get it back?
<helpy> avihayb:  right click and add applications :)
<avihayb> no add aplications in the desktop menu. kwin seems to be runing because I still have my walpaper, and desktop icons
<adz21c> avihayb: which kde is this?
<avihayb> 3.59 or somth
<adz21c> kicker
<avihayb> it disapeard after I ran a progam called spe from the kmenu
<helpy> avihayb:  kwin --replace
<adz21c> i think you should just need to run kicker in the run dialog and that should bring back to panel
<avihayb> thenks a bunch adz21c, worked
<adz21c> np
<avihayb> it's empty, but my hdd  is, oh ok, it's being  populated
<adz21c> lol
<avihayb> :->
<avihayb> would have kwin --replace done the job aswell?
<adz21c> no
<adz21c> thats if window decorations disappear
<avihayb> good to know
<helpy> how hard is that to add applications
<helpy> right click and add whole task bar and clock widget
<PhoenixGI> Hello all, btw
<helpy> hi PhoenixGI
<helpy> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PhoenixGI> LoL looks like your cussing there
<PhoenixGI> Yes, I'll like to buy a vowel for this command
<brian88> hi, in Ubuntu there are "Advanced" level for window animations (I forget how to set it, maybe in Preferences). How to set that in Kubuntu?
<helpy> heh
<helpy> i can't get my google earth to work
<helpy> it is flashing the whole screen
<helpy> :s
<brian88> helpy: what? flashing whole screen? what do you mean?
<brian88> or you can install earth3d from Adept :))
<helpy> google earth
<helpy> its not working properly
<helpy> it crashes the whole screen
<brian88> helpy: okay.. just uninstall and reinstall it, may be it works, or because some dependencies are missing.
<helpy> it tells you if you are missing anything
<sensae> When I mount my NFS share over my home directly, my system crashes. Why?
<deamon3> hey
<deamon3> how can i put a sidebar ?¿
<deamon3> what is this soft ?¿
<minhaaj> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brian88> deamon3: you can try Google Gadgets for Linux, it has a nice sidebar, but see the installation pages first, to see the dependency (it's source, which you downloaded)
<deamon3> KDE
<minhaaj> brian88:  do you know how to use google toolbar with ff ?
<brian88> minhaaj: is's so easy, just install it.
<sensae> Why is my system crashing when I mount my home over NFS?
<bascule> sensae: because you overwrite all sorts of important sockets for X session and kde sessions, all the ~/.kde stuu dissappears too
#kubuntu 2008-06-06
<minhaaj> it doesnt work
<minhaaj> i am using ff2
<minhaaj> doesnt work
<sensae> bascule: All those files exist in my home
<ybit> can someone help, my monitor keeps going blank every minute or so when there isn't any activity and it's annoying when you are trying to read
<sensae> bascule: I mount my home, and then I log in and the whole system locks up
<brian88> minhaaj: if you don't like it but sometimes the toolbar has to be enabled (but you don't want to see it), right click on the toolbar and uncheck Google Toolbar than disabling/uninstalling it
<bascule> sensae: yeah, those sockets are per-machine
<brian88> ybit: is it screensaver or energy saving feature?
<minhaaj> i can't install any addon brian88
<minhaaj> i get an error
<ybit> brian88: energy
<sensae> bascule: Well when are they created if it isn't when I log in?
<bascule> .DCOP_ .ICE .X althose things /tmp/$USER*
<brian88> ybit:  just adjust the feature...
<brian88> ybit: i mean energy saving feature
<sensae> bascule: Would it work if it's mounted before my X session starts?
<bascule> perhaps
<ybit> i just turned it off.. i'll see if that works..
<bascule> ot is a madthing to do though, really
<brian88> ybit: Click K menu > System setings > Monitor & Display > Power Saving. Adjust it there or disable it. I assume you're using Kubuntu 8.04 (KDE 3.5.9)
<ybit> brian88: nope, didn't work
<ybit> i disabled it
<ybit> actually, i'm not sure what version of ubuntu this is...
<ybit> one sec..
<sensae> Okay then, I guess I'll just mount it to /media and then make symlinks
<sensae> How does KDE determine what's listed in media in dolphin?
<ybit> fixed it... but the problem is a bug
<sensae> I mean system:/media
<ybit> it's because my screensaver was set to turn on after 1 minute of no activity, however, my screensaver wasn't set to start automatically
<ybit> iow, my screensaver was turned off but the screen would go blank according to whenever the screensaver was supposed to turn on
<ybit> this is a problem not only in kubuntu, i bet that's what was happening in suse
 * ybit just switched back to kubuntu last night
<BluesKaj> ybit, to check which kubuntu version , lsb_release -a
<ybit> ick, 7.10
<ybit> apt-get upgrade doesn't upgrade to 8.04 it seems :)
<ybit> ..so.. tips?
<brian__> ????????? my ID now brian__ ????? why how to restore it to Brian88
<brian__> ybit: you have downloaded or shipit-requested 8.04 CD/DVD?
<brian__> just insert the CD, i think
<ybit> brian__: /msg nickserv ghost brian88 <password>
<ybit> and then /nick brian88
<ign0ramus> hey all. having trouble installing hardy in a dual-boot config.  the installer doesn't seem to have the option of resizing a partition, only "edit" or "delete"
<naderman> hey, now I've managed to install kubuntu on the amilo pa 2510 but wireless lan doesn't work, it appears to be an integrated chip, the chipset is amd m690v + sb600, anyone know how to get that one working?
<ybit> i used an kde4.0 preview disk to install kubuntu
<naderman> can't find anything at all on that wlan chip in google
<naderman> so I have no idea what it really is
<brian__> ign0ramus: I use the Wubi. It works well.
<sensae> How does system:/media detect and show media?
<ybit> ah, adept manager
<ybit> it's upgrading to 8.04 for me
<greendingbat> hey, does anyone here know how to acsess the python channel?
<greendingbat> it says i need to be identified
<ybit> greendingbat: you have to be identified to nickserv
<greendingbat> how do i do that?
<brian88> ybit: I use the KDE3...
<ybit> "/msg nickserv help"
<greendingbat> thanks
<brian88> ybit: just insert the CD, fire up Adept (if you need, edit software sources & add the CD) and Adept will upgrade it automatically. Untested, though.
<ybit> ... steps will be "/msg nickserv register <password>" "/msg nickserv identify <password>" "/join #python"
<sensae> Anyone?
<ybit> brian88: or just start adept and click 'version upgrade' :)
<brian88> ybit: my friend told me that the CD has to be added in repo list :))
<greendingbat> i just registered my nick, and it confirmed, but now it won't let me id it
<greendingbat> it says it's not a registered nick
<brian88> ybit: I dunno because I install kubuntu hardy from wubi...
<ybit> ah, wubi, that's a neat project
<ign0ramus> has anyone done a fresh install of hardy as well as an install of a previous version?  it seems Ubiquity no longer supports resizing of partitions- what happened?
<ybit> i've an idea for something similar
<ybit> ign0ramus: what type of filesystem are you trying to resize? reiserfs resizing isn't supported very well
<ign0ramus> ybit: ntfs
<PhoenixGI> I did a install of Remix, which resized partitions, so did Ubuntu 8
<ybit> got me there, i'm not so sure about that one
<brian88> ign0ramus: hmm. I have ntfs, and the CD installer cannot resize :)) (CD installer is that one in Live CD - the Install icon, not Wubi)
<ign0ramus> ybit: i've done it a million times in edgy, feisty, and gutsy, and i don't know why there's no option to resize... wtf?  disc checked out- no errors
<PhoenixGI> Oh... didn't know you where talking about NTFS... no, didn't try that
<ign0ramus> brian88: that's weird- all previous versions of ubiquity supported partition resizing.  there should be no need for wubi...
<ybit> ign0ramus: have you tried qtparted?
<ign0ramus> ybit: i only have windows installed on the machine currently
<greendingbat> well, NickServ says im identified, but it still won't let me join #python
<ign0ramus> trying to set up a dual-boot like i've done countless times before (just never with hardy)
<greendingbat> saying i still need to be identified
<ybit> not sure what program to use in windows.. but you could boot into ubuntu and apt-get qtparted and go from there
<brian88> ign0ramus: I used Wubi, so if my Kubuntu installation get worse, I can uninstall it and install the new one. *all my data is stored in shared partition*
<ybit> greendingbat: have you already registered your nick?
<greendingbat> ybit: yeah, i have, and i IDed as it too
<ybit> greendingbat: then you'll need to ask in #freenode what's going on
<ign0ramus> brian88: wubi was never necessary to do any of that before. I'm wondering if there's a different version of the livecd
<greendingbat> ybit: k, thanks
<ybit> np
<brian88> ign0ramus: ok,thanks... or download qtparted (or gparted? which one is right?) live cd and resize etc..
<ign0ramus> brian88: those are linux programs. i have only a windows partition.
<brian88> ign0ramus: It's live CD :))
<shooood> #ubuntu
<ign0ramus> brian88: this is an older box, and does not run the livecd very well.  I wouldn't recommend trying to resize a partition within a livecd (especially with an AMD chip)
<brian88> ign0ramus: what spesification? I've heard a partitioning with diskette based on 1999 Unix-like OS... the name is virtual...(what? I don't remember...)
<brian88> oh
<brian88> ign0ramus: visopsys or visovsis like that
<brian88> ign0ramus: wait wait. I'll do a google and give the link here
<sensae> I've mounted an NFS share on /media/callisto - how do I get it to show up in the media section in dolphin?
<sensae> Nevermind. It's showing up now - it was just being slow
<brian88> oh ignoramus is gone. so the partitioning on the disk is here :http://visopsys.org/files/partlogic/partlogic-0.69-img.zip
<brian88> ign0ramus: http://visopsys.org/files/partlogic/partlogic-0.69-img.zip <<< partitioning on disk
<ign0ramus> brian88: lemm see. thx
<davibrosk> anyone know when kde4.0.5 will be in the repos?
<brian88> ign0ramus: what kind of old box do you have
<Sakui> what's a good CD ripper with id3 tag support?
<ign0ramus> brian88: ok, but that doesn't solve the mystery of why the livecd doesn't allow for resizing...
<brian88> ign0ramus: why
<ign0ramus> brian88: have you installed feisty or gutsy before?
<brian88> ign0ramus: no
<brian88> i install on blank hdd
<ign0ramus> brian88: they had the ubiquity installer that allowed the easy resizing of partitions. for some reason, my hardy livecd does not support that option
<brian88> ign0ramus: 7.10 on blank HDD, 7.04 in VirtualBox
<ign0ramus> brian88: i'm trying to figure out if it was the type of cd i burned, or if thats how things are in 8.04
<ign0ramus> brian88: i can partition in windows with Norton Partition Magic, but there shouldn't be a need for it.
<ign0ramus> i need an "old-schoolers" help thats experienced both ways and knows what i'm talking about
<ign0ramus> the friggin "guided install" doesn't even allow for shrinking of partions- it only offers to overwrite the entire disk.  that doesn't make any sense
<brian88> ign0ramus: is that KDE4 cd or KDE3? I also have old PCs (Pent. I MMX & 80286) but not with Xubuntu (too slow even with win95)
<brian88> ... be right back. okay..
<ign0ramus> there used to be a slider that would allow you to pick the size of the kubuntu partition...
<ign0ramus> does no one know what i'm talking about?
<NickPresta> ign0ramus, if you want to resize, you need to start gparted/qtparted from the LiveCD before you start the install
<NickPresta> the installer doesn't resize anymore, AFAIK
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: see- that's what im talking about! so that's how it is now?
<NickPresta> ign0ramus, I believe so. It was like that in Gutsy, IIRC
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: no, gutsy definitely allowed resizing of partitions using Ubiquity
<NickPresta> I accidentally ended up overwriting my friend's HDD with the installer a few months ago :P
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: :/
<NickPresta> we had all important data backed up though so its okay :)
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: i thought 8.04 was going to offer this great wubi-like installer... and it just sucks.  it doesn't give you any options, other than to overwrite the entire disk
<NickPresta> ign0ramus, I wouldn't know. I haven't used an official 8.04 release LiveCD
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: this is my first time- i've installed feisty and gutsy from cd... otherwise, i've just been uprgading my older machines (a lot easier!)
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: is qtparted included in the livecd? do you have any idea?
<NickPresta> ign0ramus, some partition editing application should be. Either qtparted or gparted
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: lame.
<NickPresta> ign0ramus, how so?
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: because feisty and gutsy had the "guided install" which would let you use a slider to dictate the sizes of partitions, within the installer.  now you have to use a separate app, and then use the installer?
<ign0ramus> NickPresta:
<NickPresta> ign0ramus, perhaps the devs thought it would be best to let the installer install and the partitioner partition. I don't know. *shrug*
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: even the "manual" was pretty simple, and allowed for resizing.
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: yeah, i guess.
<ign0ramus> doesn't make much sense to me. before it was like "do you want to dual boot or reformat?" now, it doesn't give you a choice
<ign0ramus> i'll probably just install gutsy, and dist-upgrade...
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: but thanks for confirming. i'm scratching my head, wondering if there was a different livecd image that i should've downloaded instead
<NickPresta> ign0ramus, is it that big a deal that you need to use one extra step to properly install your system? If you think that installing gutsy and dist-upgrading is easier, be my guest
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: that's how i ended up on hardy on two other machines, and had no breakage
<Rozza> How would i go about connecting to windows dedicated server, Like in remote desktop.
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: i'll check out the qtparted way, just so i don't seem like and old coot :)
<Rozza> anyone?
<NickPresta> ign0ramus, if it makes you feel better, qparted was the application embedded into the installer (or at least function very very similarly) so you should feel right at home
 * mr--t says patience grasshopper
<NickPresta> Rozza, I'm unfamiliar with your question. What do you mean?
<Rozza> Like, In windows, There is remote desktop, And thats how i connected to my windows dedicated server, In kubuntu, How would i connect to it?
<NickPresta> Rozza, I believe there is krdc (KDE Remote Desktop Connection)
<NickPresta> !info krdc
<ubottu> krdc (source: kdenetwork): Remote Desktop Connection for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 504 kB, installed size 976 kB
<Rozza> krdc, ok.
<Rozza> Um
<Rozza> I put the ip in, And the connect button is just blank, Like it wont let me click it
<nosrednaekim> Rozza: you may have to SSH if there is display on the server
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: thanks man.  i'll check it out. I guess i'll never understand why they took out great functionality that was integrated in the installer, but there's other stuff to worry about ;)
<Rozza> Huh?
<nosrednaekim> Rozza: and secondly, you have to have something on the other end to be listening
<nosrednaekim> *is no display
<Rozza> i dont know windows port for it..
<nosrednaekim> Rozza: you need a VNC server for Windows
<Rozza> but, isnt there any way to connect via the remote desktop thing
<PhoenixGI> VNC? thought Winders use RDC
<nosrednaekim> I don;t know...
<nosrednaekim> PhoenixGI: they do? oh... then could you help Rozza get his set up?
<brian88> I'm finnaly back :))
<PhoenixGI> Rozza, Do you know if your sever is even set up for RDC? if not, it won't work at all
<NickPresta> Rozza, what are you trying to do? Share files?
<ign0ramus> nosrednaekim: can you confirm that the hardy installer doesn't allow for resizing partitions?
<Rozza> uh
<Rozza> Im not sure...
<Rozza> Um
<nosrednaekim> ign0ramus: is it a vista partition?
<Rozza> maybe i should go back to windows, =x
<ign0ramus> nosrednaekim: no, xp
<NickPresta> Rozza, what are you trying to do? Share files?
<Rozza> its a windows dedi, i connect to it, and do stuff..
<nosrednaekim> ign0ramus: ok, then you probably need to defrag it
<ign0ramus> nosrednaekim: reallllly...?
<nosrednaekim> ign0ramus: thats the only reason I can think of for it failing
<PhoenixGI> Rozza, right, but you probably have to use some form controll panel to get RDC set up on it
<ign0ramus> nosrednaekim: because right now, the installer is only allowing for a complete format
<nosrednaekim> ign0ramus: did you try "manual"?
<Rozza> What is RDC
<PhoenixGI> Rozza, Remote Desktop Connection
<Rozza> Oh
<Rozza> Yes, I think it is set up for that
<NickPresta> Rozza, http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdenetwork/krdc/using-krdc.html
<ign0ramus> nosrednaekim: yup; allows for "deleting" a partition and "editing".  Editing consists of specifying filesystem type and mount point- no sizing at all.
<brian88> K Menu > Internet > KRDC
<nosrednaekim> ign0ramus: how old is the XP install?
<ign0ramus> nosrednaekim: maybe like 4 years, but i definitely defragged a few weeks ago
<nosrednaekim> ign0ramus: but did you do regular defragging?
<PhoenixGI> Rozza Check on that for sure... my leased server is capable of remote desktop, but I had to set up a few options before it would allow connections
<Rozza> that doesnt look like my KRDC
<nosrednaekim> (4 years is old too)
<brian88> nosrednaekim: I think, if you want to kick XP, move all data in my docs to other partition...
<ign0ramus> nosrednaekim: not since i got a laptop about a year ago ;)
<brian88> nosrednaekim: (my XP is 4 months old :)) )
<nosrednaekim> ign0ramus: then yeah..... defragging only works reliabley if you do it reliably... there is a point of no return at times
<nosrednaekim> ign0ramus: I'd try with qtparted though (its on the liveCD) it might be more forgiving
<Rozza> How do i get my KRDC to look like that....
<ign0ramus> nosrednaekim: trying qtparted right now...
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta: those are kde4 docs :P
<gorgonzola> hi all.
<gorgonzola> i have a quite possibly dum question...
<gorgonzola> does anybody know how to determine which version of fglrx is included in the xorg-driver-fglrx package?
<ign0ramus> nosrednaekim: running " qtparted " in Alt+F2 or terminal does nothing... does it go by another name?
<gorgonzola> or wher it would be proper to ask this?
<nosrednaekim> Rozza: here... this should work better http://docs.kde.org/kde3/en/kdenetwork/krdc/index.html
<nosrednaekim> ign0ramus: it should be somewhere in the menus
<NickPresta> nosrednaekim, ah. thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> ign0ramus: and you have to run it as root anyway
<ign0ramus> nosrednaekim:
<ign0ramus> nosrednaekim: terminal says "qtparted is not currently installed" and i would have to enable the universe repository
<nosrednaekim> ah.... never mind then.
<ign0ramus> nosrednaekim: this seems like a lot of extra bs
<Rozza> when i scan my dedis ip
<Rozza> it doesnt show anything open
<Rozza> =x
<ign0ramus> nosrednaekim: maybe i'll try running a defrag and try installing again
<NickPresta> Rozza, which IP address are you using?
<ign0ramus> thanks for everyone's help
<nosrednaekim> ign0ramus: the only time I have had a problem with resize was with a fragged disc (and vista)
<Rozza> uh, my dedis?
<ign0ramus> nosrednaekim: well, i'll eventually get it figured out, and i'll have a story to tell, too ;)
<NickPresta> Rozza, are you using a local (192.168.1.X) address or not?
<nosrednaekim> XD
<Rozza> no
<Rozza> 72.8.159.30
<NickPresta> Rozza, is it possible to use a local address. It is possible that your router or firewall is blocking outside ports from connection
<Rozza> what do you mean local address ?
<Rozza> like
<Rozza> vnc ?
<NickPresta> Rozza, do you have a router?
<nosrednaekim> Rozza: local address meaning 192.168.1.x
<Rozza> yes
<Rozza> my local addy is 10.1.1.3
<mark_____> I have two empty objects on my KDE4 Desktop with 'This object could not be created' inside them and no panels visible. Anyone know how to fix this?.
<NickPresta> Rozza, what address did your router assign your server computer
<NickPresta> mark_____, #kubuntu-kde4
<Rozza> It says my local ip is 10.1.1.3
<mark_____> sorry thanks NickPresta
<NickPresta> Rozza, then I would try connecting to your server with your local address
<Rozza> What port tho
<NickPresta> Rozza, whichever port your server is listening on. I don't know which you used
<PhoenixGI> Rozza 3389
<PhoenixGI> rozza well that's the default
<Rozza> I just got something.. for my dedis ip, like this. 72.8.159.30:3389
<Rozza> it says Authecating
<PhoenixGI> Rozza, Cool
<Rozza> its not asking me for anything tho
<Rozza> .-.
<Rozza> ...
<Rozza> Connection failed. The server does not accept new connections.
<NickPresta> Rozza, I would say you need to fix your Windows server
<Rozza> I cant, I cant connect
<Rozza> >_>
 * mr--t wonders why the server would have a class a address
<Sneedly> Can someone please help me install a gamecube emulator?
<NickPresta> Sneedly, so you can play pirated games?
<Sneedly> no i own the games
<Sneedly> game cube is shot and i cant find a wii yet
<nosrednaekim> !gamecube
<ubottu> Factoid gamecube not found
<nosrednaekim> Sneedly: google it
<NickPresta> Sneedly, http://www.tuxemu.se.nu/
<NickPresta> Sneedly, you need the dev packages for libsdl and libsdl-image
<alexbobp> I keep finding my key repeat off.  Is there some keyboard combination that causes this?
<Sneedly> NickPresta: I can find them in the package manager
<Sneedly> NickPresta: ?
<brian88> alexbobp: what do you mean? what repeat key???
<NickPresta> Sneedly, the dev packages are in the repos, yep
<alexbobp> brian88: keyboard repeat.  As in, I hold down the spacebar and it only makes one space.
<alexbobp> I can fix it from the control panel, but I should only have to do that once per ever...
<alexbobp> not daily
<nosrednaekim> alexbobp: holding down shift for a long time can do that
<nosrednaekim> alexbobp: deactivate slow keys
<alexbobp> nosrednaekim: slow keys looks like it's off
<Sneedly> NickPresta: debian - all alsa?
<tkon> hi, i've installed kubuntu 8.01 kde4 remix from the alternate cd
<tkon> i chose "encrypted filesystems" on install
<NickPresta> Sneedly, libsdl1.2-dev and libsdl-image1.2-dev
<tkon> it appears this doesn't work, as i see a few errors about volid not found on boot, and it doesn't look like my filesystem is encrypted
<alexbobp> nosrednaekim: is there any chance x11vnc would do this?
<tkon> does the main kde4/8.01 kubuntu support encrypted filesystems on install?
<tkon> i haven't found an answer to this on the faq nor forums
<tkon> maybe i mean 8.04
<PhoenixGI> tkon,  might check on #kubuntu-kde4 granted some of the people from that channel are here also.
<Sneedly> ok now another open question.  Whats the easiest way to burn dvds?
<Sneedly>   I just jumped on the linux boat so I am out of my element.  It seems like im moving at 1/4 speed
<tkon> actually, i think i just found my answer on the announcement, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/8.04-release.php
<tkon> it's only on the alternate
<Sneedly> !nspluginviewer
<ubottu> Factoid nspluginviewer not found
<Shiver2365> QUESTION: Ive pluged ear phones into my sound card and they arent loud at all.. used the mixer to turn it all the way up and still not enuff... is there a progie to boost it more??
<biovore> Shiver2365: you do both Master and PCM ?
<roconnor> How come dolphin opens a file when I single click on it?  Isn't that kinda broken?
<biovore> no
<biovore> I think you can set it to work like windows where you use double click.
<Rozza> How,
<Rozza> =P
<roconnor> biovore: I figured, but I couldn't figure out how after a quick glance
<WindowsKaboom> hey can someone help me with getting a mount changed so my main drive that is 80 gigs can storage my stuff while the slave drive is just for storage
<roconnor> biovore: or how do you highlight a file to see it's preview without single clicking on it.
<alexbobp> Rozza: go to settings, desktop, behavior
<Sneedly> is there a way to make konqueror not have errors over and over
<WindowsKaboom> Sneedly: Update
<roconnor> alexbobp: ah, my desktop is the same
<biovore> I don't see one.. I am thinking of konqueror
<alexbobp> roconnor: did that help?
<WindowsKaboom> is there anyone that can help me mount my slave drive to /home/disk2
<roconnor> alexbobp: nope, none of the settings look like they affect this.
<alexbobp> WindowsKaboom: go to settings, advanced, disk and filesystems
<Rozza> (11:06:28:am) <alexbobp> Rozza: go to settings, desktop, behavior
<Rozza> There is only Desktop Effects
<Sneedly> WindowsKaboom: where is that?
<cylux> Could someone that is running kubuntu in here pastebin the output of '
<cylux> apt-get -v for me?
<cylux> =]
<alexbobp> Rozza, roconnor: Desktop, in look and feel, not window behavior
<alexbobp> Rozza, roconnor: the behavior tab in desktop should have it
<roconnor> Rozza, alexbobp: settings -> keybord & mouse -> mouse -> Icons seems promising
<Rozza> There is only Desktop Effects/?
<alexbobp> cylux: http://pastebin.com/m2e884f8c
<Rozza> ..
<cylux> Thanks =]
<WindowsKaboom> idk right now i have it running gnome bc kde wont give me wpa for my wifi here but the slave drive is /media/disk when i think its also under /dev/sdb1
<cylux> alexbobp: And you're running kubuntu, yes
<cylux> ?
<Rozza> Theres no keyboard & mouse
<alexbobp> roconnor: I don't see Icons in Mouse.  Are you using gnome?
<Sneedly> Anyone know a good guide for twin view
<alexbobp> cylux: yes
<cylux> alexbobp: Thank you so much, friend.
<roconnor> alexbobp: a oops, I'm using KDE.  Does gnome use Dolphin too?
<WindowsKaboom> dont think so
<roconnor> alexbobp: wait, this is #kubuntu. :D
<alexbobp> roconnor: not by default... are you in the kubuntu management thingy?
<WindowsKaboom> there isnt much help in #ubuntu right now
<roconnor> alexbobp: I went to system settings
<alexbobp> roconnor: the second icon in Look & Feel is Desktop, right?
<roconnor> alexbobp: then to keyboard & mouse
<roconnor> alexbobp: and then to mouse
<alexbobp> roconnor: why are you going to keyboard and mouse?  aren't you looking for it to make you double-click icons?
<roconnor> alexbobp: and then in the Icon box there was the setting
<roconnor> alexbobp: I switched it from Single-click to Double-click there
<alexbobp> oh, I see.
<roconnor> alexbobp: and now things works like windows
<roconnor> horray
<alexbobp> oh, you're right, the setting I was looking at was behavior for clicking the taskbar.  I'm sorry
<roconnor> alexbobp: it wasn't a dophin specific thing, no wonder I couldn't find an option.
<alexbobp> right, it's recognized by other programs like konqueror.
<alexbobp> by the way, is dolphin in any way at all better than konq?
<roconnor> alexbobp: I have no option. Dolphin was used by default on whatever version of kubuntu I'm currently using.
<biovore> I don't think it is..
<roconnor> er
<roconnor> I have no opinion
<roconnor> I do have an option :P
<alexbobp> heh, I was about to say...
<MachinTrucChose> Hi. Can someone recommend a video player that will let me advance frame by frame (like Media Player Classic or VirtualDub on Windows) ?
<biovore> mplayer
<biovore> its the priod key
<biovore> or kmplayer (graphics font end)
<MachinTrucChose> OK, I'll try that.
<Sneedly> !homenetwork
<ubottu> Factoid homenetwork not found
<Sneedly> !home network
<ubottu> Factoid home network not found
<Sneedly> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sneedly> !workgroup
<ubottu> Factoid workgroup not found
<biovore> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MachinTrucChose> biovore: you sure kmplayer has the same shortcuts? Period is doing nothing.
<biovore> fairly sure..  Make sure its using mplayer and not xine as the backend
<biovore> else you can run mplayer from the command line
<biovore> I know that works
<MachinTrucChose> that did, yes. Thank you.
<MachinTrucChose> so mplayer, xine, etc, they're different "engines" for video playback?
<biovore> yeah..
<biovore> I like mplayer for most things and xine for dvd playback
<biovore> mplayer also has a helper program call mencoder that can do ripping and transcoding
<MachinTrucChose> which of the two is better/faster?
<biovore> at what?
<MachinTrucChose> decoding videos
<biovore> there about the same
<biovore> I like mplayer better.. Can handle some windows codecs
<biovore> but I think all the common codecs are handled well by both..  There is also VLC, does a good job as well.
<MachinTrucChose> yeah I know about VLC. Good old reliable VLC, but it's more of a "Plan B" sort of player, the interface just blows.
<biovore> VLC will do intressting things like network video streaming and such..
<biovore> yeah..
<biovore> mplayer and xine are just backends
<biovore> so kaffine and tottem are xine front ends
<biovore> smplayer kmplayer gmplayer are mplayer front ends
<biovore> I use Mplayer almost exclusivly here
<MachinTrucChose> well, thanks for the help. I gotta go get started. Cheers.
<nonewmsgs> !symlink
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nonewmsgs> !shortcut
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<solo__> biovore: turned up PCM and Master... still not loud enuff
<nonewmsgs> i want to use joy2key but it wants to use a gamepad in /dev/js0 while kubuntu and ubuntu use /dev/input/js0 kcontrol shows it working perfectly.  i have tried passing /dev/input/js0 as a parameter but it doesn't do much
<brian88> hi all. how to enable window animations in kubuntu
<brian88> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NickPresta> brian88, what do you mean window animations? Like Compiz-fusion?
<NickPresta> sigh
<nonewmsgs> brian88: select the k button then system settings (near the bottom) and then appearance
<NickPresta> He is gone
<NickPresta> :)
<nonewmsgs> realy?
<nonewmsgs> people come and go so quickly
<iCEifer> anyone know how to make the konsole autocomplete using tab like it does outside of kde?
<Sakui> anyone use tapioca?
 * mr--t sees frybye and says hey
<frybye> Hi all - Hi mr--t
<NekosolTeraDyne> hi
<frybye> We installed a canons450 Printer here yesterday evning but now when I try to print something the job lands in the spool but doesent get printed. Strangely enough on re-booting it gets printed before I login while the login window is on the screen - when I am logged in the printer again does not work. Any ideas??
<frybye> mr--t: you got any idea how to go about fixing this printer problem...?
<frybye> In systems|printer in the gui - when clicking on Printer - a window opens with name "local host" with some settings but at the bottom two buttons apply and revert which both cant actually be clicked - they are inactive...?
<FroodooVoodoo> scroll up, aria said something and got banned. o.o
<mr--t> frybye:  no
<frybye> ok pal - np - perhaps somebody else has a clue on fixing this printer thing...?
<nosrednaekim> frybye: wow... thats wierd
<nonewmsgs> i want to use qjoypad but it says it is missing dependency libqt3c102-mt  i have tried to find that library but google's posts are all from breazy badger :/
<mr--t> frybye: maybe you don't have print permissions??
<lobao> olá!
<nosrednaekim> nonewmsgs: try libqt3-mt
<Daisuke_Ido> nonewmsgs: are you installing it from the repos?
<frybye> mr--t: tell me please how to check??
<frybye> I am trying to lean all this stuff but the curve is steep - at least at the start... sorry...
<nonewmsgs> no, none of these are from repos.  the only thing repos have is joy2key and don't even have the frontend
<mr--t> hey i'm still pretty noob myself
<nosrednaekim> later guys....
<frybye> mr--t: I think you might well be right - but how do I check/change the print permissions...??
<mr--t> i just figured that it had something to do with the logon
<nonewmsgs> http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/
<nosrednaekim>  good luck frybye <_<
<FroodooVoodoo> james wheres gabriel?
<frybye> bye nosrednaekim
<nonewmsgs> libqt3-mt is already the newest version
<Daisuke_Ido> nonewmsgs: got a better solution for you :)
<Daisuke_Ido> !info joy2key
<ubottu> joy2key (source: joy2key): Translate joystick movements into equivalent keystrokes. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-7 (hardy), package size 19 kB, installed size 88 kB
<nonewmsgs> Daisuke_Ido: i already have joy2key.  it has limitations like only wanting to work in one window and i can't even find it's config file
<Daisuke_Ido> ouch
<Daisuke_Ido> err...
<Daisuke_Ido> i didn't see you mention that :\
<nonewmsgs> Daisuke_Ido:  thanks for the suggestion thuogh :)
<Zyklon-B> hi guys, I use Kubuntu 8.04, do you also have problem with kdmtheme manager?
<mr--t> frybye in settings ,printer ,access control tab
<marian> buenas
<marian> tengo un problema
<frybye> in the system - printer - a localhost window opens which has two buttons down the bottom that dont work and that is all...
<mr--t> !sp
<ubottu> Factoid sp not found
<mr--t> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<frybye> hang on...
<FroodooVoodoo> posted
<frybye> I have found in system-settings something...
<marian> ok gracias
<mr--t> de nada
<FroodooVoodoo> :'(
<frybye> it says - no user limitations - and under user - it says all users are allowed...
<frybye> printsystem cups...
<mr--t> frybye: maybe its not related to the login but to the reboot
<frybye> mr--t: but this is just at the gui-level heheh
<mr--t> frybye: did you go to settings
<frybye> mr--t: yeah sure..
<frybye> and the settings where like I just said - all users and no restrictions..
<mr--t> did you see an access tab
<frybye> in the gui i mean..
<frybye> that was in system-settings-printer - but under system-printer there is a problem some strange window with "localhost" that is not working apparently...
<mr--t> settings not system right
<frybye> right now i am in settings - systemsettings...
<frybye> but as a normal user just now - should i switch to admin??
<mr--t> settings printing printerconfigurations
<frybye> from the system-admin access to the printer settings I can send a test page - it says sent succesfully and is in the spool but the printer does nothing...
<frybye> yeah that is where i am - as systemadministrator now...
<frybye> and it -seems- to be all ok but nothing actually happens with the printer...
<frybye> stuff goes in the waiting list but then no further...
<mr--t> and then prints when you reboot?
<FroodooVoodoo> helpy: u need to go to session management, u on kde3 or 4?
<frybye> mr-t you know your way around the consul??? yes it prints the stuff in the spool when waiting for me to login...
<FroodooVoodoo> and from cli?
<Ashex> How does one modify the system permissions
<Ashex> e.g remove password prompt from mounting portable device
<frybye> mr-t if you would like to have a run at this problem on the level of the consul - I could give you a ssh session???
<livingxsacrifice> is kde4 really that big of a deal?
<mr--t> nono not me
<frybye> but is first time i have done so would be a bit of a struggel perhaps - the thing was setup yesterday so dosent have to be installed...
<mr--t> you need a big dog
<frybye> ok mr--t good that you are honest about it...
<livingxsacrifice> anyone?
<mr--t> worked ok yesterday?
<mr--t> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<livingxsacrifice> me?
<frybye> well we did not get to test it right at the end of the session with this pal of mine - he is a system engineer and knows his stuff - but we both got real tired and sorta abandoned the session in the end..
<frybye> he was warning me that the printer might not work when he went out the door...
<frybye> I will have to get him to do a ssh session this afternoon... no big deal... heheh
<word> woo it's always nice to start and not have plasma crash >.>
<ads_> hi why is it when im logged in remotely to my server via ssh issuing "shutdown -P now" reboots instead of powers off???
<ads_> also when im using gnome my keyboard is set to uk but the key maps are clearly us..  how can i change this?
<FroodooVoodoo> lol
<FroodooVoodoo> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<_2> i don't seem to be able to play copy protected dvds    (dapper)    the ones without the bad spots work fine though.    ?
<jshewey> having trouble: in a kdm login loop. Logging in takes me to... drumroll... the KDM LOGIN SCREEN! any suggestions?
<_2> jshewey drop to a console  login own your home and try again
<jshewey> I can log in to console just fine.
<jshewey> I can also killall kdm and then run startx and get wm
<bbeck> Hey, I just wanted to thank whomever is in charge of kde 4.1 packaging.  I got an awesome desktop in minutes no fuss no muss.  Thanks.  BTW:  If there's anyone here that hasn't installed it I highly recommend it.
<jshewey> So there is no problem with x itself.
<_2> jshewey so own your home and try it
<_2> there is no problem with X or you wouldn't get to kdm login piriod
<_2> the problem is in your user account.    probably ownership of some file   .xinitrc maybe   maybe an .*Auth* file... anyway   you probably ran konqueror as root via sudo or something.
<_2> it never a bad idea to own your home.    sudo chown $USER $HOME -R
<_2> it's
<_2> jshewey if by some means that doesn't fix it.   try selecting a different session in kdm    even if it's the same (kde) session.  it gives kdm a chance to overwrite your .dmrc ..... he's gone..
<tony_> anyone using 4.1 beta?
<tony_> kde, that is
<_2> probably in the kde4 channel
<_2> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<PhoenixGI> Only at 4.0.4 myself tony
<jshewey> chown -R jshewey /home/jdshewey and chmod -R u+rw /home/jshewey. Still stuck in longin loop
<_2> jshewey if by some means that doesn't fix it.   try selecting a different session in kdm    even if it's the same (kde) session.  it gives kdm a chance to overwrite your .dmrc ..... he's gone..  <<<  i was saying.
<jshewey> brb
<Woxdee> When I install (8.04) on a harddrive with bad blocks (143 of them, according to the scan), will the installer automatically detect and avoid the bad blocks during the filesystem formatting?
<jshewey> That got it. Thanks for your excellent help #2.
<_2> welcome jshewey
<jshewey> minime says hello.
<_2> heh and that's base two not number two     he called me sh*t
<mr--t> Woxdee: it should
<Woxdee> Excellent.
<_2> Woxdee have you considered zero'ing the disk or partition first to see if they are physically bad or just corrupted  ?
<jshewey> Well in that case, minime says 01101000 01100101 01101100 01101100 01101111
<_2> :)
<Woxdee> _2: I zeroed them just before I did the last scan.
<Woxdee> It found 143 before the zero, and 143 after.  Also did two or three write-mode scans with the 'badblocks' command, and as I recall it reported the same number.
<_2> jshewey tell minime 0x68 0x65 0x6C 0x6C 0x6F for me.
<nonewmsgs> is anyone familiar with joy2key
<Woxdee> _2: If the reports are consistent between the different scans and before and after the zero, I've pretty much mapped them out as far as is possible, right?
<_2> Woxdee then they are physical defects i guess.   i have only had one hdd that actually had bad sectors on it...
<Woxdee> Yeah, it's giving smart complaints on every boot and apparently had a rough time before it came to me.
<Woxdee> But it's the only drive I have for that box, so it'll just have to do.
<_2> so i naturally assume that most reports about bad blocks are wrong.     and yes if SMART is griping about it.  it's not good.
<sebr> ech, i have some hal/dbus problem when i plug in the ipod: dbus.error.accessdenied
<jshewey> Woxdee: if smart is complaining, you should take it seriously. Don't put any important data on it and I would also low level format it before using it seriously.
 * _2 remember the good old days when a "low level format" of the hdd would even change the actual size of the disk.   "made a 32m out of a 20m hdd one time....
 * mr--t says peace out
<sebr> actually, turns out i can't mount anything
<Woxdee> oh, hell no.  It's a low-priority "work" (joink around) laptop, just put in a drive so I won't have to run it from liveboot all the time.  As for storing, I really don't plan to depend on it.
<jshewey> Yeah, but it's also a lot harder to damage disks these days too.
<Woxdee> dd-zero = low-level format, ya?
<jshewey> I simply recommend the low level format as I have recoverd a few drives that way.
<_2> sebr can you sudo ?
<Woxdee> I mean, as low as you get without being the factory that made it.
<jshewey> Had a drive I couldn't properly partition once, and that cured what ailed it.
<sebr> _2: yep
<_2> Woxdee no.
<_2> sebr can root then mount  things ?
<sebr> manually, yes
<sebr> i can mount them using pmount also
<sebr> i meant using kde's media manager
<_2> sebr k just gathering info to see if i might be able to help with that.
<Woxdee> _2: How do I do it, then?
<sebr> thanks
<_2> Woxdee it was a bios option.  not in any modern bios that i know of though.    and there were even "DOS" programs that could do it from a floppy boot.
<_2> Woxdee not likely to heppen today.
<Woxdee> ah, yeah, 'swhat I thought.
<Woxdee> People keep calling a zero-write 'low level format' here and there, wasn't sure which was referred to now.
<Woxdee> meh, sometimes I wish they'd start pulling a standard and sell hardware that could to it to modern drives.
<jshewey> Random question, Is it possible to bind a virtual session (xen, vmware, qemu, etc) to a workspace, so that, for instance the left workspace would be linux, and the right one would be windows?
<jshewey> Or must you run in a window?
<_2> no i meant the real "low level format"  but it was only a passing and off topic trip down memory lane
<jshewey> Woxdee: there are two types of formats. One writes 0s to the mft table, while the other one writes 0s to the ENTIRE DRIVE. a low level format writes zeros to the ENTIRE DRIVE
<_2> jshewey ummm in full screen mode qemu maybe  but i'm not much of a GUI user so wouldn't know the exacts on that
<dsmith_> woxdee: spinrite and dareks boot-nuke
<Woxdee> hmm
<_2> jshewey "level format writes zeros to the ENTIRE DRIVE"   not exactly.   it does blank the drive but it also sets the disk parameters
<Woxdee> What difference does it make if I pull that instead of just a dd if=/dev/zero ?
<_2> you don't write the disk parameters with dd you only affect the data storage
<_2> even mbr is data storage
<jshewey> true...
<_2> mbr partition table fats superblocks are all data storage and dd can affect all of that  but you would have to dd to the drive controler to change the media access mode  i.e. change adjust sector size number of cylenders ...
<Woxdee> But as far as stored data and the filesystem goes, a dd zero will do the same, ya?
<_2> low level format literally tells the drive who and what it is.  as well as zeroing the data storage and setting bounderies on the storage area
<tomas1986> hey all what other desktop things are there i know KDE GNOME
<_2> Woxdee yes   something like   dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda  will "blank"  or "zero" the disk.  but all it's low level info is untuched.
<Woxdee> Ya.
<_2> tomas1986 xfce4 icewm blackbox twm fluxbox enlightenment window-maker  and more...
<tomas1986> ok
<tomas1986> where can i get a list of them
<_2> package manager
<_2> search for "desktop environments"
<_2> or "window manager"  too
<_2> !window-managers
<ubottu> Factoid window-managers not found
<_2> bah.
<frybye> hi - I appartently have modules lying around from a third party application - the local phone book cd installatoin went very wrong a couple of days ago.. anybody wanna try help to fix this?
<_2> frybye how did you "install" it ?
<frybye> from a script on the cd...
<_2> no i'll pass.
<_2> look for another script on the cd to remove it.  or a switch in that script to do so.
<frybye> somebody else...??
<frybye> sh .. ok..
<tony_> can someone tell me why my font spacing looks like crap? http://img394.imageshack.us/img394/4239/snapshot1sk8.png
<PhoenixGI> _2 hehe not in the mood to debug someone elses scripts today :)
<_2> tony_ kde4.1 ?
<_2> PhoenixGI not really.
<ieatcereal> i feel lazy running kubuntu after compiling progs from source in slackware....lol
<tony_> _2, no, was just using the KDE4 ksnapshot. on 3.5.9 now
<ieatcereal> this is by far the easiest set up of linux
<_2> ieatcereal pretty much.  yeah.
<tony_> ieatcereal, actually, less compile time equals more productivity
<_2> tony_ umm the mixture of 3.5.9 and 4.1 wouldn't have something to do with it would it ?
<ieatcereal> tony_: i can't deal with not spending hours or weeks on getting my distro perfect.....this twenty minute set up almost pisses me off lol
<ieatcereal> if that makes since to the hard cores
<ieatcereal> but i like it :)
<_2> ieatcereal you speak too soon.   remember that "default is only the first step on the very long road to right"
<tony_> _2, no, i just can't get my fonts to look pleasing to me
<frybye> <_2> where are programmes normally installed when comming from a cd...?
<ieatcereal> now...bash,zsh, or tcsh?
<ieatcereal> :)
<_2> frybye that's the problem  they could be anywhere in /usr/ ~/ and /var/    so "good luck"
<frybye>  in user/share/apps or ..
<_2> frybye and most probably have some files in /etc/ as well.
<tony_> ieatcereal, i understand. seeing a program being born or compiled is a pleasing experience but gets quite old after a while
<ieatcereal> tony_: i agree...just not used to it yet lol especially after running freebsd for a year
<_2> frybye if you look into the script it might reviel a path   if not, if it unpacks an archive the path in the archive is a good clue.
<frybye> ok - w
<frybye> ok _2
<_2> frybye grep '/' /path/to/script.sh
<frybye> what does grep do???
<_2> note: it's just good habit to quote search paterns to protect them from shell expantion.  not really needed on / but just good habit.
<_2> man grep
<frybye> I have the script on the cd iteself just now...
<_2> so mount the cd and grep for / in the script
<frybye> mount????
<_2> man mount
 * _2 hides.
<frybye> jeez... hang on..
<_2> the learning curve is just a little high for frybye today...
<_2> PhoenixGI   ^
<frybye> reading man mount would be good if I had the slightest clue what all the stuff in there was about... please dont underestimate my ignorance of all this linux stuff.. ;(
<frybye> just understanding the terminology would be cool....
<frybye> <_2> do you have a bit of time/nerves..
<_2> frybye just reading the "description" in the man pages is advised.  you can always revisit them to find specific switches when needed.    <<< helps with "understanding the terminology"  reading the descriptions of the commands
<_2> does
<_2> help
<_2> ooops.
<_2> !enter | _2
<PhoenixGI> _2 I can relate, this is like my 5th attempt at a non-windows OS.... hehe got it beat this time, using a seperate computer for this try
<frybye> I wanted to set up a ssh session for somebody to help me with this - but that means I need a user account for them going into the user account managment brings up a faut report about this orphaned module that has to be removed first.. = classical catch 22
<_2> PhoenixGI heh  yeah.  it helps to have linux only on a box   your not tempted to just boot the familear os that way.
<joel_> im using kde with compiz installed, when compiz is enabled, the taskbar is not cleared when i switch workspaces.. how do i correct this?
<frybye> not understanding the descriptions and the words mentioned in the descriptions is what I meant.. never mind...
<frybye> I hope this pal of mine that was here yesterday - who is a system engineer can find time later today..
<PhoenixGI> _2 well plus I don't have to worry about what I doing to the system, I killed windows a few times by improperly mounting the drive in
<frybye> one feels so helpless onself though...
<_2> frybye cli command:   sudo adduser blah     # where blah is the user name.
<PhoenixGI> _2 Not to mention the time I crushed grub in some way or fashion and could get the puter to boot to any OS
<frybye> ah good - so would you like to have a shot at this via a ssh session???
<_2> PhoenixGI heh that too  ;/
<PhoenixGI> Joel_ there's a option ... gerr forgot it now
<PhoenixGI> Joel_ Taskbar settings show only tasks from the current desktop?
<_2> frybye no.  because to do any good there i'd have to have sudoers rights (root access) and that would mean i could own your box. or toast it if i got tired of messing with it...   the temptations are just to high....
<Rozza> How would i go about listening to live streams, like .asx files/.pls files
<_2> !streaming
<ubottu> Factoid streaming not found
<_2> !streams
<ubottu> Factoid streams not found
<PhoenixGI> !restricted formate
<ubottu> PhoenixGI: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rozza> .-.
<PhoenixGI> !restricted formats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_2> ok i'll quit fishing.
<Rozza> no one knows?
<Rozza> =(
<PhoenixGI> Ding got it
<_2> Rozza yes many do.  just not me.
<_2> Rozza ask in #ubuntu if no one in here answers.
<Rozza> anyone wanna help me? >_>
<frybye> <_2> it is asking me to enter a name for the new user.. can use anything or .. john doe for instance..
<Rozza> ok
<frybye> ??
<_2> yep.
<frybye> John Doe
<_2> even things like   user name = name    password = password   will work   but they are very insecure, hackers love people like that.
<joel_> can anyone tell me where do I configure viewports on kubuntu?
<frybye> here it is not about the user name it is for an entery for the -real name of the user...
<frybye> anyhow.. dont matter much if you are not going to ssh....
<_2> frybye yes.  and that can even be blank
<_2> frybye heh someone else might want to own your box, er i mean help you.
<_2> o.O
<frybye> <_2 I understand what you are saying pal ..
<frybye> I will probably better wait for this eng pal o mine to be avail this afternoon...
<_2> that i'm lazy ?
<brewmaster> anybody know anything about hardware?  my sound copped out after installing the nvidia drivers... i have a gigabyte ga-ep35-ds3l mb
<frybye> no - that I need to be carefull about giving root access to *.* folks on the irc...
<Rozza> how do i start totem
<_2> frybye really. in all honesty.  if you don't know a person well enough to trust them to hold your credit cards and id's   then don't let them ssh into your computer either.
<frybye> of course you are right -2
<PhoenixGI> _2 theres some sage advice
<Rozza> nv
<Rozza> nvm
<_2> even non-root access is not a good idea if you have any kind of sensitive data on the entire computer.  even other os's
<frybye> on the other hand the biggest danger for this particular pc is probably the bio-mass above the keyboard right now heheheh
<_2> there is an acronym for that frybye "pebkac"
<frybye> what is the acronym expanded???
<_2> problem exists between keyboard and chair
<PhoenixGI> Probem exists between the keybard and the chair
<frybye> heheh
<PhoenixGI> Dang Not fast enough typer
<_2> you can google it.  it's been around a long time.
<_2> i think it's even on wikipidia
<_2> there is a variation pebcak   same thing just said a little differently.
<PhoenixGI> _2 got to mix it up on occasion so the users don't catch on :)
<_2> PhoenixGI :)
<_2> L  users ?
<PhoenixGI> _2 hehe <whistles inocently>
<_2> PhoenixGI :)
<PhoenixGI> _2 course I can't say to much, I've still have a lot to learn about linux and all that
<_2> i don't know.  i think this compiled nick gives me a bad attitude...
<_2> i normally don't talk like that.
<PhoenixGI> _2 Same here... Oddly enough I'm the office trainer... can't do that job well, if you don't truly care
<Agent_bob> yeah.   never give a sham-poo.   if you're gonna give a poo, give a real poo
<Brian88> hi. I have problem with Restricted Driver for my NVidia Riva TNT2, it makes Kubuntu freeze after 5 minutes of using and finally I disabled it, why and howto fix it
<Agent_bob> Brian88 riva ummm you need the legacy driver for that don't you ?
<Agent_bob> !nv
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Agent_bob> maybe that link might help ^
<Agent_bob> maybe ?
<Brian88> When I open Hardware Drivers Manager there are : [-] Device Driver  |_ NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (legacy cards)
<Agent_bob> my riva is not even supported, so i'm not the one to advise on this.
<Agent_bob> i have riva128  too old for the legacy driver.
<aleboco> hi guys, after the last upgrade, resume doesn't work anymore on my atiX700, i'm using fglrx. thanks for any help
<Agent_bob> heh but as soon as i got this box i saw it had an ati, so i jerked it and put the old nv in it's place  ;/
<Agent_bob> anyone ?                                                                                                                                                                         aleboco and Brian88 need help with vid issues!   and i'm went.
<Sakui> try me.
<Sakui> nevermind i guess ;P
<Invisible_Slack> Does Ubuntu Support Raid installs?
<Rozza> How do i install apache + php + mysql?
<Rozza> using apt-get ?
<flaccid> !lamp | Rozza
<ubottu> Rozza: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Rozza> ty
<Brian88> !lamp | me
<ubottu> me: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Brian88> :))
<Brian88> !kde | Brian88
<flaccid> a big repeat joy
<Invisible_Slack> Does Kubuntu support Raid Install?
<flaccid> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dennis_p> !ssh server
<ubottu> Factoid ssh server not found
<dennis_p> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<flaccid> dennis_p: the pkg you want is openssh-server
<dennis_p> how can i see the nat ip? i don´t need ssh to outside lan.
<flaccid> denism_: what do you mean, that doesn't make sense mate
<dennis_p> how can i see the nat router ip? i don´t need ssh to outside lan.
<flaccid> see?
<flaccid> dennis_p: netstat -r
<Rozza> Guys, When i put e107 on my apache webserver, in firefox, It askes me to download a PHTML file, What do i do so it views the php file in my webbrowser
<flaccid> if you are talking on the client. as in their gateway which does the nat in i assume
<flaccid> Rozza: you probably need to set .phtml in DirectoryIndex
<flaccid> e107, ouch:p
<Rozza> Whats that mean?
<flaccid> whats what mean
<Rozza> (14:59:18:pm) <flaccid> Rozza: you probably need to set .phtml in DirectoryIndex
<Rozza> What do i have to do.?
<Rozza> i dont understand it..
<flaccid> well thats just a guess it could be many things. DirectoryIndex is the file it lookds for in indexes eg. when no file specified  like / or /something/
<flaccid> you should learn Apache
<flaccid> so you can set things up properly. did you read the e107 documentation as well?
<Rozza> I still dont get it
<flaccid> well i guess not everyone can understand everything
<flaccid> i assume you read and followed http://wiki.e107.org/?title=HOWTO:Install_e107 exactly?
<flaccid> Rozza: so you just installed apache and php and mysql. and you can confirm php is working?
<josef> guys i have a qstoin i like to install xcfe how to i write it in apt-get
<flaccid> josef: sudo apt-get install xfce
<flaccid> !xfce | josef
<Rozza> yes,
<ubottu> josef: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<flaccid> oops ^^ xubuntu-desktop is the pkg
<josef> oooh thanx flaccid
<josef> thnx alot
<flaccid> Rozza: i'll install it on my server so i can see what the problem is. the e107 doco doesn't mention directoryindex
<flaccid> np josef
<Rozza> ok, going to try it with my ip now, not localhost
<Rozza> Huh..
<Rozza> well
<flaccid> if you want. check the http headers to see mimetype
<Rozza> I hate my router now
<Rozza> .-.
<Rozza> brb router reboot
<dennis_p> For SSH configuration I was looking for the file /etc/hosts.allow
<Rozza|BNC> well
<Rozza|BNC> back
<flaccid> dennis_p: it should be there. this guy has an ok article on that kind of securing stuff http://www.samlesher.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-704-protect-your-ssh-server/
<dennis_p> thanks i read http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/87
<Rozza|BNC> omg..
<Rozza|BNC> ping..
<flaccid> i gtg restart, but i'll be back in 5 mins
<Rozza5> eh???
<rickey> my adept manger has froozen up
<flaccid> Rozza: be with you in a second
<rickey> what is the command to unfrezes  it
<flaccid> maybe killall adept_manager
<rickey> my adept manager has locked up
<rickey>  i need to unlock  it
<flaccid> yes you just said that :)
<Jucato> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rickey> that command didnt work
<rickey> work
<Jucato> !nvidia > blauzahl-laptop_
<dennis_p> do you want to kill the (front end) manager application with [ctrl]+[alt]+[esc]
<rickey> yes
<rickey> now i am running 7.10
<dennis_p> then click it with the cross that appears :-)
<djdarkman_> hello, after a strange kernel update I switched from the default debian font rendering, to something that looks better to me, how can I do it again?
<minhaaj> updating kernel ?
<minhaaj> :)
<rickey> maybe we got are wires crossed , i was updateing  ,something went wrong with it and it ended wen i tryed to open adept manger back up , it wont open
<djdarkman_> yes minhaaj
<djdarkman_> rickey: yes but I continued the process trough the terminal
<djdarkman_> where it asked me a lot of stuff
<minhaaj> rickey restart ctlr+alt+backspace
<rickey> well what i need to do is to get into adept manger
<minhaaj> what do you want to install ?
<djdarkman_> and btw there was an option to make fonts better for LCDs too
<rickey> but a error comes up and wont open
<minhaaj> sudo apt-get install packagename
<minhaaj> what error ?
<minhaaj> djdarkman_:  i have no idea
<dennis_p> rickey: the you should start konsole and use apt-get
<dennis_p> rickey: then you should start konsole and use apt-get
<dennis_p> o noes somebody pressed ctlr+alt+backspace
<dennis_p> yes, ctlr+alt+backspace doesn help much does it
<rickey> sudo apt-get  didnt work
<holymoo> any wordon 4.1 beta making it to your friendly neighbourhood repo?
<dennis_p> well there are endless thing you can add after apt-get to clean and fix stuff
<rickey> denis how do i just reset it
<flaccid> holymoo: #kubuntu-kde4
<holymoo> danke!
<Jucato> [13:25] <nixternal> Jucato: yakuake is 2.9.3 :)
<Jucato> [13:26] <nixternal> and yakuake has been 2.9.2 since yesterday
<Jucato> flaccid: ^^^^
<rickey> how do you unlock adept mangerwen it say  sommmmething elas is uuseing it
<Jucato> !aptfix | rickey
<ubottu> rickey: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jucato> that one
<dennis_p> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<flaccid> yep thanks Jucato and nixternal its working now, had to reload..
<dennis_p> only one app can use the apt-get database you must close or kill others
<tony_> Adept updater asked if i wanted the new version of grub and gave an option to start a new shell to examine the situation, so that's what i did. But it's right in my Adept update and won't continue? what do i type?
<Brian88> Where can I download vista transformation pack for KUBUNTU
<Brian88> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Brian88> !nopatience
<ubottu> Factoid nopatience not found
<flaccid> Brian88: did you try google search first?
<tony_> anyone? it just got done with a huge update
<Brian88> flaccid: only for GNOME. Google don't give me results for KDE :))
<flaccid> tony_: you could go to konsole and sudo apt-get uprade
<flaccid> Brian88: well i dont know what that pack is and whether its for gnome, kde or ubuntu in general..
<flaccid> looks like for gnome, so not applicable
<tony_> flaccic, someone already told me to type exit. i feel stupid now
<flaccid> oh rightio cool
<Brian88> it says for ubuntu but the link is gnome-look.org : http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2007/12/07/vista-transformation-pack/
<tony_> why does the updater say a new version of menu.list is available instead of just saying grub?
<flaccid> Brian88: its for gnome, see http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Vista+Transformation+Pack+for+GNOME?content=63106
<tony_> is it safe to update and just copy parts of my menu.list to the new one?
<flaccid> ubuntu is gnome
<flaccid> tony_: yep
<Brian88> flaccid: so i do a search in kdelook and no entries found :((
<flaccid> Brian88: exactly. likei've said its for gnome and its for beryl which no longer exists as well
<flaccid> its possible it works with kde as its window manager based, but it uses beryl so its not going to be straight foraward to setup anyway
<Brian88> flaccid: ^$#@(^)(^$((((!)@%^)$#!)#&()^!  nothing exist for KDE - I have to manually put the components...
<jon_> whats the name of the next ubuntu release>
<jon_> ?
<nevets> hey
<nevets> anyone on here
<nevets> ?
<dennis_p> next is 8.10
<Brian88> nevets: yes
<jon_> it starts with an i
<flaccid> Brian88: um yeah. i mean why would you have expections heh
<nevets> whats a good place to download stuff on here
<flaccid> i would give it a try but it usesl beryl which no longer exists
<nevets> sorry im like new tothis
<Brian88> flaccid: if I put the splash screen... can I remove it and change it with the original one?
<flaccid> Brian88: its configured in system settings
<dennis_p> icky inkfish?
<jon_> inquisitive iguana?
<nevets> i need a mp3 downloader on here
<noaXess> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Brian88> flaccid: and how to change the icons
<nevets> how to install programs on this?
<Brian88> flaccid: how to change icons
<flaccid> in what way
<Brian88> I downloaded icons from kde look
<Brian88> flaccid: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Vista-Inspirate?content=31585
<Brian88> that one
<flaccid> Brian88: install it in system settings - appearance | icons
<Brian88> ok
<Jucato> !changethemes | Brian88
<ubottu> Brian88: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<Brian88> thanks
<Brian88> Jucato: thanks
<Rowejobhome> question: how do you get the panel to have a small icon task bar like a quickstart bar
<Rowejobhome> anyone?
<Daisuke_Ido> Rowejobhome: ah, good to see you again
<Daisuke_Ido> right click and add an applet - i don't remember what it's called, it could actually be called quick launcher
<Rowejobhome> lol
<eagles0513875> is anyone else having issues with static ips on an internal network not working right
<Daisuke_Ido> eagles0513875: god yes.
<Daisuke_Ido> every time i reboot i lose my dns
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido: i have my subnet ip and gateway setup right and yet it isnt getting access to internet
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido: what kernel u using
<Rowejobhome> omg thanks daisuke
<Daisuke_Ido> eagles0513875: re-add your dns server where applicable
<Daisuke_Ido> Rowejobhome: you're welcome
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido: would that fix it
<Daisuke_Ido> eagles0513875: 2.6.24-18
<eagles0513875> same
<Daisuke_Ido> eagles0513875: until you reboot again
<eagles0513875> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> and it may stay
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido: trying out getting kubuntu on a usb pen drive
<Daisuke_Ido> i only have problems after kernel updates
<Brian88> how to install Splash Screen
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido: prior to this kernel wasnt having any issues
<eagles0513875> morning Brian88
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido: have you tried out amarok 2
<Daisuke_Ido> eagles0513875: i had it with -17
<Daisuke_Ido> eagles0513875: i have, and i hate it.
<eagles0513875> same here and still have it cuz imwriting an article on it
<Brian88> eagles0513875: Morning? here is afternoon 14.19 :))
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido: whats so bad about it
<eagles0513875> Brian88: here its 920am
<Daisuke_Ido> Brian88: install startupmanager
<Daisuke_Ido> here it's 3:20 am
<Daisuke_Ido> eagles0513875: i'm not going to criticize too harshly as it's still (pre?) alpha
<Brian88> Daisuke_Ido: and eagles0513875: don't bother the time :))
<Daisuke_Ido> but the way it's set up seems..
<Daisuke_Ido> bleh
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the best way to describe it
<Daisuke_Ido> sounds fine
<Daisuke_Ido> and seems to work alright
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido: one funny thing i have noticed though to get it to output any audio to my speakers i need ot install jack
<Brian88> Daisuke_Ido:  install startupmanager using apt-get?
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido: where on the cd is disctree located
<Daisuke_Ido> disctree?  no idea
<eagles0513875> !persistent
<ubottu> Factoid persistent not found
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<eagles0513875> on there i need to copy disctree
<Daisuke_Ido> disctree should be a directory in the root of the livecd filesystem
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido: ill have to look around now it seems like im having permission issues copying to the first partition
<eagles0513875> of my flash drive
<Brian88> Daisuke_Ido: I cannot install startupmanager : http://paste.ubuntu.com/17438/
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido: that explains it root has permissions on it
<eagles0513875> is it possible to change the permissions
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't think so...  can you sudo -s and then copy it
<Daisuke_Ido> Brian88: hardy or gutsy?
<Brian88> Daisuke_Ido: 8.04 kubuntui
<Brian88> kubuntu
<Brian88> Daisuke_Ido: see line 4 until end, ignore line 1-3
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, it's in universe, i'm not sure why you're not getting it
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido: \ is to ignore spaces in a file name
<Daisuke_Ido> you may have to enable the universe repository, reload package info, and try again
<Daisuke_Ido> eagles0513875: correct
<Daisuke_Ido> my music would become my\ music
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido: ok thanks
<eagles0513875> ok ty
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido: i know what happend why it has root for permissions
<Daisuke_Ido> didn't claim ownership of the mount point?
<dennis_p> which player supports sub files? Is there a plugin for kaffeine?
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido: what u mean
<eagles0513875> *you
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido: i used sudo qtparted how can i use qtparted without sudo to format my pendrive
<Daisuke_Ido> eagles0513875: nothing
<Daisuke_Ido> eagles0513875: you can't, but you can chown the mount point for the pendrive
<Daisuke_Ido> chown yourusername:yourgroup /media/pendrivemountpoint
<Daisuke_Ido> i believe that's it, at least
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido: it worked :)
<tony_> could anyone help with mythtv?
<Daisuke_Ido> excellent
<Daisuke_Ido> !mythtv | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<eagles0513875> tony_: if someoen knows how they will help ya just ask if the link above doesnt help ya out
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't know anything about it myself
<tony_> eagles0513875, well, didn't want to intrude since this isn't the mythtv channel and it's fairly empty
<tony_> i need a good guide for hardy heron and a way to reset everything and start over
<ludicus> i need i need
<ludicus> stop you motherfucker
<flaccid> !language | ludicus
<ubottu> ludicus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tony_> ludicus, you need too, why the fuck are you here?
<theseinfeld> !language | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ludicus> Yo mama so dirty she makes mud look clean.
<eagles0513875> tony_: wish i could help ya out havent really messed with mythtv not to mention i dont have a tv tuner in any machine
<eagles0513875> stdin: thanks for getting rid of him
<Brian88> hi. I want to change splash screen, I installed ksplash, but the new splash screen (Vista) and that one found in Kubuntu 7.10 needs Moodin, how to install it? or can I install it from Kubuntu 7.10 cd because the kubuntu splash screen works there
<tony_> eagles0513875, thanks anyhow
<Brian88> ....
<Brian88> hi. I want to change splash screen, I installed ksplash, but the new splash screen (Vista) and that one found in Kubuntu 7.10 needs Moodin, how to install it? or can I install it from Kubuntu 7.10 cd because the kubuntu splash screen works there
<tony_> Brian88, sudo apt-get install moodin, i believe worked for me
<tony_> also, spamming the question doesn't help
<Brian88> tony_: E: Couldn't find package moodin
<eagles0513875> !info moodin
<ubottu> Package moodin does not exist in hardy
<eagles0513875> !moodin
<ubottu> moodin is a ksplash theme engine, enabled by default in Kubuntu Dapper, and you can grab it for Breezy here: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25705
<tony_> Brian88, it's ksplash-engine-moodin
<tony_> or apt-cache search moodin
<eagles0513875> has anyone made a persisten usb pendrive
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido: any ideas as how i should partition it
<Brian88> info in !moodin is SOURCE
<Brian88> not Binary
<eagles0513875> Brian88: lol u dont know how to install from source
<Brian88> eagles0513875: no i am newbie in linux
<eagles0513875> Brian88: you would like my site even though its a work in progress
<eagles0513875> Brian88: http://howtokubuntu.x10hosting.com
<eagles0513875> Brian88: is the source a tar.gz file
<eagles0513875> Brian88: u still alive
<Brian88> eagles0513875: i dunno since the link refers to moodwrod.com
<eagles0513875> *you
<eagles0513875> Brian88: download the source and ill help you install it
<eagles0513875> went on a source installation rampage yesterday
<eagles0513875> so i still have all the steps fresh in my mind
<tony_> Brian88, sudo apt-get install  ksplash-engine-moodin
<Brian88> eagles0513875: see the contents of moodwrod.com : nothing available
<Brian88> wait
<Brian88> tony_: thanls
<eagles0513875> Brian88: try what tony_ said
<Brian88> tony_: thanks
<tony_> Brian88, np, that's how i installed it
<tony_> Brian88, i just assumed  ksplash-engine-moodin was clue enough
<Brian88> tony_: brian88@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install ksplash-engine-moodin >>>> E: Couldn't find package ksplash-engine-moodin
<eagles0513875> what was disctree in feisty what did it contain
<eagles0513875> !info ksplash-engine-moodin
<ubottu> ksplash-engine-moodin (source: ksplash-engine-moodin): fading splash screen engine for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 661 kB, installed size 880 kB
<tony_> Brian88, could be because i have "unsupported updates" checked in adept manager
<Brian88> tony_: what version? mine 8.04
<tony_> Brian88, in Adept Updater, go to "manage repositories", "Updates", and check if you are sure. as stated, they're "unsupported"
<tony_> Brian88, 8.04 here
<eagles0513875> make sure if you're goign to try make a persistent pendrive make sure u have something else to do it lags a machine like no other. im guessing  mines using swap space like no other
<Brian88> tony_: i have enabled it do update but still cannot found
<tony_> eagles0513875, you mean like Ubuntu installed on a pen drive?
<Brian88> tony_: if i insert 7.10 disc can i install it from there
<tony_> Brian88, sudo apt-get update or do it via Adept gui
<Brian88> gui
<tony_> Brian88, no, you don't even need the disc anymore
<eagles0513875> tony_: yep doing that with kubuntu i tried an asus eee pc and its sweet. i think it would be kool if i could start making these pen drives and selling them
<tony_> gui = graphical user interface
<Brian88> tony_: from the gui
<Brian88> tony_: from the Adept app
<tony_> eagles0513875, yeah, i wanted to do that but it's a pain and couldn't get it to work right. i had fedora working and windows 98 but on this pc, being 4 months old, i always ran into trouble
<eagles0513875> ill let u know how it went and if at all possible update the wiki
<tony_> Brian88, yeah
<eagles0513875> tony_: illl keep you posted and ill even post something to my website
<tony_> eagles0513875, post on the site, i'll check it later. it's got potential
<eagles0513875> tony_: if i get it workign ill post it on my site as well as hopefully update the wiki
<tony_> eagles0513875, did you design it yourself?
<eagles0513875> tony_: the howtokubuntu.x10hosting.com site
<tony_> eagles0513875, yeh
<eagles0513875> tony_: used joomla as a template its still has alot of work needing to be done
<eagles0513875> tony_: feel free to signup
<eagles0513875> tony_: once you sign up you will get access to my forum
<tony_> looks neat, didn't know about it but i don't really have any info worth sharing on a site
<eagles0513875> its ok
<eagles0513875> when you do send it my way or post a link on the forum
<JackWinter> i just ran a program that opened fullscreen and changed my desktop resolution.  how can i reset it wo rebooting ?
<flaccid> JackWinter: xrandr --auto
<Brian88> where can i download linux vista theme
<flaccid> doesn't look like there is one Brian88
<yoni> google it Brain88
<Pennycook> Brian88: There's a Vista theme for Compiz, I think you can get it through Emerald.
<JackWinter> flaccid: does not work.  i seem to have a larger desktop than physical resolution at the moment...
<tony_> Brian88, you can resize the KDE panel (kicker) use a black texture on KDElook.org, there's a menu that looks like vista, there's widgets, themes like domino, search for it on kdelook.org
<flaccid> JackWinter: xrandr --mode 1280x1024 for example or use krandrtray
<JackWinter> flaccid: yes it works somewhat but i don't get it reset.  then logout and ./startx ?
<flaccid> logout and restart X from login scren drop down
<flaccid> you can only call startx if kdm is not running
<tony_> Brian88, like this one? this was my setup last year
<tony_> Brian88, http://www.flickr.com/photos/13364012@N03/1690281375/
<Brian88> tony_: like what?
<Brian88> tony_: i'll see it..
<tony_> i don't really care about copying vista but i like a black color scheme
<eagles0513875> no i seem to be upset
<eagles0513875> i cant seem to make persistent using ext3 partitions
<JackWinter> flaccid: thanks, somehow i dont't get the screen res and the desktop res synched at my preffered res...  going to logout now
<eagles0513875> anyone else get a persistent pendrive with hardy
<flaccid> um ok
<flaccid> um yes eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> flaccid: im following the guide but for some reason i cannot install the boot loader onto an ext3 system
<eagles0513875> flaccid: syslinux /dev/sdX1 thats the command i ran
<flaccid> did you run it on teh right device, whats the error
<eagles0513875> flaccid: get this error syslinux: this doesn't look like a valid FAT filesystem
<eagles0513875> flaccid: does the first partition have to be a fat partition
<flaccid> well sdX1 is not for real so hope you did it on the actual device. syslinux uses fat...
<eagles0513875> no i didnt i know better then that
<eagles0513875> then i have to go back and reformat partition 1 with fat 32 or fat 16
<flaccid> well iirc needs to be fat on a usb mass storage so thats the reason for syslinux
<flaccid> eagles0513875: yeah simply follow the guide as it is..
<eagles0513875> flaccid: had to up the first partition from 750mb to 1gb
<eagles0513875> cuz there wasnt enough space
<flaccid> k
<Brian88> tony_: yes. exactly
<eagles0513875> i find it funny linux using fat
<flaccid> its for the boot... the fs doesn't use it for the system
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<Brian88> tony_: exactly like that.. so how do you make it?
<flaccid> ensure use use the same labels eg. casper-rw as thats hard coded
<eagles0513875> flaccid: what is the disctree if u dont mind me asking cuz im a lil confused bout that didnt find it on the hardy cd
<eagles0513875> flaccid: partition one is Casper-rw and partition 2 Kubuntu or other way round
<tony_> Brian88, http://www.opendesktop.org/content/show.php/Domino?content=42804 - install that first
<flaccid> eagles0513875: if you didn't find it ignore it
<eagles0513875> flaccid: ok if i get this to work i think i will update the wiki
<flaccid> cool
<tony_> Brian88, then this - http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kore+for+Domino?content=55704 if you want a darker look
<Brian88> tony_: finished. next step?
<eagles0513875> flaccid: i got an issue im using qtparted to format and its not keeping the labels i give the partitions
<flaccid> relabel em i guess
<eagles0513875> k
<flaccid> i think i jus used fdisk iirc
<flaccid> it will look for casper-rw as thats a builtin so its pretty important
<renato__> hi, what log file can I query for finding out who has successfully /unsuccessfully tried to log in my box?
<tony_> Brian88, the rest you can find here for the kbfx menu - http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=62
<flaccid> renato__: /var/log/messages
<renato__> tx
<flaccid> also auth.log in /var/log
<Brian88> tony_: how to install the domino?
<eagles0513875> flaccid: im having issues changing ownership from root root to jonathan jonathan
<tony_> Brian88, and icons I used - http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/nuoveXT+2?content=62630 that's it. i almost forgot all i used in it since then
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: chown
<flaccid> if you have an issue state what the error/problem is.
<eagles0513875> flaccid: im using sudo chown jonathan:jonathan /media/disk
<tony_> Brian88, might want to install the kde-dev packages. big package but it'll make sure you got what you need to compile it
<flaccid> eagles0513875: i don't see that in the wiki
<flaccid> eagles0513875: is it unmounted?
<eagles0513875> flaccid: im using qtparted to do the partitioning
<eagles0513875> i have to run that as root
<flaccid> i think you need to learn how things are mounted ie. uid= gid= etc.
<Brian88> tony_: E: Couldn't find package kde-dev
<flaccid> its kde-devel
<tony_> Brian88, go in your domino folder via command line, ./configure then ./make then ./make install as root
<tony_> Brian88, flaccid's correct
<eagles0513875> flaccid: back to redoing the partitions using fdisk
<Brian88> tony_: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<flaccid> eagles0513875: yeah i mean you are doing things outside of the guide
<eagles0513875> flaccid: they do mention qtparted in there as well
<flaccid> it doesn't use a gui parted
<eagles0513875> me + fdisk = lots of mistakes lol
<flaccid> if you read he mentioned the no label problem..
<flaccid> eagles0513875: its integral that you know fdisk
<eagles0513875> true especially if im doing certification
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: its not hard
<Brian88> tony_: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<tony_> Brian88, need the kde-devel package. i assume you're lacking a compiler
<Brian88> tony_: if I install C compiler?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: just create a small partition for /swap then a big one for / then a smaller on for /home
<flaccid> you see you create the partitions then you format them. you don't mount until after obviously..
<tony_> just install the kde-devel package, it should cover it. sudo apt-get install kde-devel
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: on a pendrive
<eagles0513875> fdisk -l isnt working for me
<eagles0513875> trying to see what partitions i can work with
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: sudo fdisk -l
<flaccid> eagles0513875: you need root
<eagles0513875> bah compiling stuff from source yesterday has gotten my brain in knots lol as to what needs sudoing and what doesnt lol
<flaccid> well in this case you wouldn't want to give a user access like that as its the layer above filesystems etc. root for modifying disks always
<eagles0513875> got it
<chalcedony> i'm stuck and getting errors, can anyone tell me how to untar gz this: http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/914 ?
<eagles0513875> i want to creat a 1gb partition how do i determine what cylinder it ends at
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: you can configure and compile the code as user, installing will modify system files so needs sudo
<eagles0513875> got it
<eagles0513875> im guessing i have to specify how many mb i want for 1gb
<flaccid> eagles0513875: you use M as a suffix iirc . see man fdisk (it should also give that tip). this sets it as megabytes and not cyls
<eagles0513875> k
<eagles0513875> *ok
<flaccid> lots of google sir
<Brian88> ndeso ,,,,??
<flaccid> chalcedony: tar zxvf /root/libflashplayer.so.tar.gz
<flaccid> chalcedony: please see http://my.opera.com/remcolanting/blog/2008/04/14/opera-and-flash-on-linux
<eagles0513875> with fdisk is there a way i can creat the label for the partition
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: youdo that when you format
<chalcedony> flaccid: ty
<flaccid> no you dont
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i formatted so now i just change the default label
<flaccid> eagles0513875: type m in fdisk
<eagles0513875> i did
<flaccid> eagles0513875: ever heard of google?
<eagles0513875> yes
<flaccid> use it
<flaccid> eagles0513875: see mklabel
<flaccid> which is in parted
<flaccid> if you don't understand labels in fdisk
<flaccid> and here is labels for ext fs http://lissot.net/partition/ext2fs/labels.html
<ActionParsnip> fdisk is great, although I find the MS one a bit simpler
<eagles0513875> i found where the labels r
<flaccid> because windows is simple :)
<eagles0513875> but now im having mounting issues
<flaccid> don't tell us you have issues, we all have them..
<flaccid> tells us the error :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> no error
<eagles0513875> when i went back into fdisk to change the label i borked the partitions lol
<eagles0513875> i need to reformat em
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: is their data on them?
<flaccid> hehe
<ActionParsnip> if there is an OS on them you can just change your fstab
<simi> hi, i f i install kde 4.1 beta and after that i want to remove it is there a command that will remove all that was installed? i know that removing a meta package do not remove the packages thatit had  installed
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: thsi is a pendrive
<eagles0513875> trying to make it persistent
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: yeah...?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> and i keep doign nothing but borking up the partitions evry time
<flaccid> thats why its important to follow the instructions and learn fdisk/partitioning :)
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: just create one for /swap and the other for /. much easier
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: until you learn properly
<eagles0513875> i fixed issues using qtparted
<eagles0513875> no the labels with qtparted r borked
<flaccid> the usb is syslinux/fat no swap iirc
<flaccid> or is there swap can't remember. anyone this is not a normal partitioning scheme
<eagles0513875> i know i have one 1gb fat32 and the other ext2
<eagles0513875> flaccid: there isnt
<eagles0513875> at least i got the partition layout right
<eagles0513875> i just didnt commite the formatting changes
<eagles0513875> or when i hit the w it didnt write the partition table to the pendrive
<flaccid> yeah gotta commit in fdisk
<flaccid> write the partition table
<eagles0513875> using w
<eagles0513875> and i did
<simi> nixternal:   hi, i f i install kde 4.1 beta and after that i want to remove it is there a command that will remove all that was installed? i know that removing a meta package do not remove the packages thatit had  installed
<flaccid> simi: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<simi> i have kde 3.5
<flaccid> its a kde4 question
<flaccid> and use you can do it with autoremove after remove of kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<flaccid> use=yes
<simi> thx
<simi> but when i tryed kubuntu-deskrop in ubuntu i had  to remove any kubuntu program manualy
<flaccid> well thats probably because you didn't use autoremove
<simi> lise sudo apt-get autoremvoe metapackage?
<flaccid> simi: you remove the meta package and then you sudo apt-get autoremove iirc
<simi> flaccid: : i will try that, but are you sure that it wotks for the case the metapackage installs an application not a library?
<flaccid> simi: i can't say im 100% sure. but people have reported that it does so
<eagles0513875> this is proving harder then i thought
<francois__> hi salut
<francois__> des francais ici?
<josef> #xubuntu
<josef> guys i change kde to xubuntu and its was asking gdm or kdm thru the install  wich one is better kdm or gdm
<flaccid> there is no better. but kdm might be more attractive
<flaccid> well thats very arguable
<flaccid> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<engineer> francois__ !fr
<engineer> !fr | francois__
<ubottu> francois__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<engineer> josef kdm
<josef> faccid  i make gdm as my choice after install  the desktop looks like gnome is it possible to gdm change to kdm just to try out
<eagles0513875> now for the moment of truth
<eagles0513875> flaccid: now the moment of truth after this song im going ot reboot and see if i can boot of the pendrive
<chalcedony> eagles0513875: good luck
<eagles0513875> but in all honesty the wiki really needs an update
<engineer> my system needs an update
<eagles0513875> lol
<chalcedony> engineer: enjoy
<eagles0513875> the wiki is about setting up a pen drive with edgy or dapper
<eagles0513875> wtf is up with that
<chalcedony> eagles0513875: what are you wanting to do to the pen drive?
<engineer> old pen drive
<josef> guys how do i change gdm to kdm
<eagles0513875> chalcedony: portable linux
<eagles0513875> chalcedony: lol that way i can use kubuntu and dont have to wry bout intalling it to that particular machine
<chalcedony> k we figured out how to load files to mine with command line
<eagles0513875> chalcedony: you trying to do the same thing
<chalcedony> ah
<engineer> josef sudo aptitude install kdm
<eagles0513875> chalcedony: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#head-9537f8b574a793cf203c0502a6479f4cc0f29fdc
<chalcedony> i could find the log if it would help
<eagles0513875> i used the link above
<josef> aaah ok thanx engineer
<engineer> answer kdm when the question comes up
<chalcedony> eagles0513875: i had help
<engineer> hey gnomefreak, using kde already?
<eagles0513875> be back hopefully on my pendrive
<chalcedony> good luck :)
<chalcedony> atm i'm drowning in how to get opera not to display gray squares where flash should be/
<engineer> fox for the win
<gnomefreak> hi engineer i have been for years
<engineer> cool, you more productive then
<flaccid> chalcedony: i showed you how to fix it :)
<flaccid> chalcedony: [18:56] <flaccid> chalcedony: please see http://my.opera.com/remcolanting/blog/2008/04/14/opera-and-flash-on-linux
<engineer> by the way, i need to add a new HD to my LVM
<chalcedony> flaccid: i did .. but did i already do that or not? and do i need to set a different path or not?
<Mojo_risin> hi. compiz-check gives me this error:
<Mojo_risin> Error: Fglrx driver not properly installed, you are using the Mesa driver
<Mojo_risin> any tips?
<engineer> install the ati drivers
<flaccid> chalcedony: well you need to get it to come up in plugins by specifying the right path..
<flaccid> and if you read the article i posted twice, it explains all this.
<Mojo_risin> engineer: do you the name of the packages?
<flaccid> !lvm | engineer
<ubottu> engineer: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<engineer> Mojo_risin yup
<chalcedony> flaccid:  http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/915
<flaccid> chalcedony: how would i know? i didn't install it. it could be /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so . if thats the one from the repos, it will work with 9.5 if you are using it, otherwise you have to do it manual. read the article ffs
<chalcedony> flaccid: my dyslexia is weird ty
<flaccid> not sure how thats an excuse but ok
<chalcedony> are those the same?   /root/install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so
<chalcedony> /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<chalcedony> i think i just did the root install
<flaccid> if you have dyslexia then i apologise, but you didn't take much time to attempt anything here
<flaccid> once again, how would i know, i didnt' put them there
<chalcedony> flaccid: i can read /writing/ astonishingly well.. but this isn't that
<flaccid> chalcedony: then read the article.
<chalcedony> i *did*
<flaccid> then what did you not understand?
<Mojo_risin> engineer: can you share?
<engineer> share what?
<Mojo_risin> the package names...
<flaccid> you want lvm2 ?
<flaccid> !info lvm2
<ubottu> lvm2 (source: lvm2): The Linux Logical Volume Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.02.26-1ubuntu9 (hardy), package size 317 kB, installed size 896 kB
<engineer> Mojo_risin use synaptic or
<eagles0513875> it didnt work
<eagles0513875> :(
<engineer> Mojo_risin or adept
<Mojo_risin> engineer: i have xorg-driver-fglrx installed
<Mojo_risin> isn't this enough?
<flaccid> !ati | Mojo_risin
<ubottu> Mojo_risin: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<engineer> you gotta be using the fglrx drivers
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: just use hardware drivers manager?
<eagles0513875> chalcedony: didnt work
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: where is that? :)
<eagles0513875> flaccid: it didnt work
<chalcedony> eagles0513875: sorry to hear it
<eagles0513875> chalcedony: its ok
<eagles0513875> ill have to ask my linux cert teacher  if he knows how i can get it to work
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: find it
<chalcedony> eagles0513875: if i get this opera to work i can give you the commands that worked for me
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: what?
<Mojo_risin> the manager says that ATI drivers are in use
<eagles0513875> chalcedony: ty
<flaccid> eagles0513875: if you want opera flash there is a link that tells all
<eagles0513875> Mojo_risin: try glxinfo and near the top if direct rendering says yes then it means the driver is working
<eagles0513875> flaccid: opera?? the browser
<flaccid> eagles0513875: not if its using mesa with another driver :)
<flaccid> eagles0513875: well thats what chalcedony mentioned to you. maybe that was just random
<eagles0513875> flaccid: i just used what used to be called the restricted hardware manager
<eagles0513875> flaccid: whoops my bad
<eagles0513875> chalcedony: opera?? the browser
<chalcedony> eagles0513875: yes
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: eagles0513875: it's using mesa
<eagles0513875> chalcedony: i would like to get a whole distro to boot off of it
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: what does hardware drives say about the driver?
<Mojo_risin> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE)
 * eagles0513875 contemplates installing kde4 from source
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: thats the card not the driver
<eagles0513875> Mojo_risin: i have a radeon xpress 200m pcie
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: how can i see that?
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: kdesudo jockey-kde
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: ah that, it's checked
<Mojo_risin> aka enabled
<Mojo_risin> but i don't have fglrx-control
<Haza> Morning folks How would i go about creating a shotcut to a .sh in my desktop. If i drag the .sh to my desktop and select the "link here" it does create a shortcut but.... when i clic kthe shortcut... nothing happens. Any pointers
<Haza> *click
<eagles0513875> thats how i do it
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: check that Driver "fglrx" is in xorg.conf then goto hardware drivers uncheck restricted, let it do its thing, then recheck it then if it asks for reboot, then reboot otherwise logout, restart x from kdm then login and check. if you still get mesa i'll check your xorg.conf and correct.
<flaccid> Haza: you need to set execute on the file ie. chmod +x
<Mojo_risin> ok flaccid
<Haza> flaccid: I will give it a try
<eagles0513875> flaccid: u think i should install kde4 from source
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: and there is no fglrx-control by default
<flaccid> eagles0513875: only if you do the svn trunk of 4.1
<eagles0513875> k
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: you have to install fglrx-control pkg for that
<Haza> flaccid: The shortcut is set to lrwxrwxrwx (777 i guess)
<Mojo_risin> yep, already installed
<flaccid> Haza: not on the symlink on the script itself
<eagles0513875> going to try get my flash drive working
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: i'll check that but do the other thing i suggested while i do that
<Haza> flaccid: The actual .sh is set to -rwxr-xr-x
<Mojo_risin> ok
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: command is not that anymore, its amdcccle
<Haza> flaccid: Any other idea's mate? :)
<flaccid> Haza: when you call the link in konsole does it run
<xmanwe> hi all. do you have num lock turned on on kde start?
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: it ask for reboot, should i reboot before i check again?
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: nope
<Haza> flaccid: When i execute the .sh directly it runs
<Haza> I haven't tried the shortcut
<Haza> 2 secs
<Haza> 2 mins in fact. im being callde away
<Haza> brb
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: ok, now it's checked and the dialog is closed
<Mojo_risin> (was closed automatically)
<chalcedony> flash doesn't work and Oops! You don't have the recommended Java installed.
<chalcedony> Your Java version is Version 6 Update 2.
<flaccid> oh brother.
<eagles0513875> for the love of god lol
<eagles0513875> this is getting me upset
<eagles0513875> that was weird
<eagles0513875> has anyone made successfully a persistent pendrive
<eagles0513875> using hardy
<chalcedony> eagles0513875: i have the commands from my log if you are still here?
<chalcedony> flaccid: wb
<chalcedony> wb all
<eagles0513875> chalcedony: i am
<eagles0513875> did the server or somethign go down
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: same thing
<Mojo_risin> http://moura.webhop.org/xorg.conf
<chalcedony> dunno it split
<eagles0513875> that sounds like fun
<eagles0513875> when it split i just got in the room
<eagles0513875> lot of people left
<chalcedony> yes
<eagles0513875> i didnt
<eagles0513875> i got on just as it split
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: i assume you have no wacom stuff?
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: does amdcccle say anything wrong?
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: yes it does, and it's not pretty...
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: http://moura.webhop.org/amdcccle.png
<Haza> flaccid: It looks like when i try to run the .sh on my desktop the program does no load because it is looking for certain directory found within the actual program directory in the Desktop folder
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: won't be a second
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: sorry?
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: im preparing a new xorg.conf. what is the current dpkg -l | grep fglrx ?
<flaccid> Haza: but did the link run from konsole ??
<Haza> flaccid: Nope, thats what i tried. ./myProgram.sh
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: http://rafb.net/p/WkYobi35.html
<flaccid> Haza: is myProgram.sh the symbolic link?
<Haza> flaccid: lrwxrwxrwx 1 hazamonzo hazamonzo   73 2008-06-06 10:49 metaeditor.sh -> /home/hazamonzo/applications/pentaho/1.7.0GA/metaDataEditor/metaeditor.sh
<Haza> Looks like it unless im mistaken
<flaccid> i don't see myProgram.sh in there
<flaccid> the link is metaeditor.sh
<flaccid> Haza: backup your xorg.conf and try this one http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17462/
<Haza> Thats right, i was just replacing the name.
<frybye> has anybody already installed kubuntu on a eeePC??
<frybye> -still thinking about getting one...
<eagles0513875> frybye: closes i got to an eee pc was installing audacity for someone who wanted to record using the mic
<eagles0513875> the wiki leaves much to be desired of theirs
<flaccid> Haza: so when you go into the folder where metaeditor.sh the link is, what happens when you do ./metaeditor.sh in console and what does file ./metaeditor.sh say?
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: trying!
<eagles0513875> frybye: commands r fairly similar to kubuntu
<eagles0513875> *are
<frybye> right - but it comes with a restricted linux - and the folks here in berlin all tend to put ubuntu8.04 onto it..
<eagles0513875> lol was able to add some additional xandros repos to it
<eagles0513875> still not alot out there for it
<frybye> probably be wise to do that too to be honest.. hmmm .. see how the finances develop in the comming few days... sniff sniff... hehe
<eagles0513875> frybye: i would ask in the #eeepc channel
<flaccid> eagles0513875: i would like to know if it runs kopete and opera fine. if it does. i would get one
<frybye> oh jeez - whatadoyouknow.. heheh
<eagles0513875> flaccid: i was in there yesterday thats how i know bout it and 2ndly idnt try the messenger to see what xandros has with it
<eagles0513875> flaccid: wrong person
<Haza> When i run the .sh directly in the folder "/home/hazamonzo/applications/pentaho/1.7.0GA/metaDataEditor/metaeditor.sh" its runs fine. When i run the .sh link on the desktop. the program looks for directories contained in the actual .sh directory. but it looks for those directories in the same folder the .sh link is run (/home/hazamonzo/Desktop) and of course the folders are not on the desktop :)
<eagles0513875> frybye: : i was in there yesterday thats how i know bout it and 2ndly idnt try the messenger to see what xandros has with it
<Haza> Hopefully that made sense. and if not... its not a huge problem
 * Mojo_risin logging out
<Haza> I just wanted links on my desktop :D
<flaccid> Haza: if the link is on your desktop, im talking about running it there! also goto properties on the link on desktop and change working dir
<flaccid> Haza: workpath in the application tab of properties
<flaccid> Haza: probably want to change to /home/hazamonzo/applications/pentaho/1.7.0GA/metaDataEditor/
<flaccid> without the / on the end
<simi> is there a way to list in add/remove only the installed programs
<simi> is there a way to list in add/remove only the installed programs? thx
<eagles0513875> simi: in adept manager there is not in add/remove
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: it look like the same :(
<Mojo_risin> weird
<eagles0513875> ahhhhhhhhhh things r borked like now other with this new darn kernel
<Mojo_risin> you saw you removed wacom stuff
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: yeah
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: look? what does glxinfo say?
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: weird, it says that i'm still using the mesa stuff
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: known problem. you might have to remove mesa. there is stuff on google about this
<flaccid> fglrxinfo is mesa?
<Mojo_risin> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: last time i did it uninstalled almost all of my KDE...
<eagles0513875> means the driver isnt installed
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: i can't remember the actual fix
<flaccid> lots on google and forums Mojo_risin
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: thanks :)
<Haza> flaccid: That makes sense. Only problem is i cannot see the working directory setting in the link properties. I only have three tabs: General, Permissions and Preview
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: you might have to do something like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335354
<flaccid> Haza: then add a cd in the .sh script itself
<Haza> flaccid: Ahhh, good thinking!
<flaccid> Haza: i guess it means that the shortcut can't have a workpath but the script can look after that
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: logging out to try
<flaccid> hope he restarts the x server
<eagles0513875> lol
<Haza> flaccid: Genius! I wish i had thought of that myself. :D
<Haza> Ta very much mate :)
<flaccid> np. you kind of usually have to script that or use absolutes from ./ etc. in the script so its portable
<Haza> flaccid: Ive noted that little tip. Thanks again :)
<flaccid> hey np
<flaccid> wb
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: no deal
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: full solution here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problems_with_fglrx#Perpetual_Mesa_GLX_Indirect_on_Debian
<Mojo_risin> oh cool
<Mojo_risin> i was reading that AIGLXshould be off
<ziarkaen> how could i launch a standard KDE programin a specific position, supplied by coordinates), and without a window manager?
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: it happens with either. im on aiglx atm. and i've had this issue on this notebook nearly every install which is about 5 times :)
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: you may also have to run fglrx mod on startup: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-310799.html but try the solution above first
 * flaccid is on 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: i can see that the fix is for 64 bit isn't it?
 * eagles0513875 loves kubuntu x64
<flaccid> i don't think that would matter, thats just the arch its built with
<eagles0513875> flaccid: i dont know whether stuff is like windows but if u ahve 64bit fix wont work on 32
<eagles0513875> and vice cersa or am i wrong
<flaccid> um stuff could be anything
<eagles0513875> like a 64 bit update wont work on 32 it doesnt the same apply for linux
<flaccid> update?
<eagles0513875> windows update
<eagles0513875> s
<flaccid> of course you can update 54bit
<flaccid> or 64 if its available :p
<DarkriftX> thts not what he is saying
<eagles0513875> if youre running 64bit version of windows and installing 64bit versions of updates the 64bit stuff wont work on the 32bit os
<DarkriftX> he is asking if a 32bit update/fix would work on a 64bit platform
<DarkriftX> and vice versa
<DarkriftX> and the answer is no
<eagles0513875> DarkriftX: other way round more like it
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<flaccid> im not sure why you would think 64bit would run on 32 bit
<flaccid> you don't mix and match
<DarkriftX> sounded like he was just making sure
<flaccid> well you can do 32bit compat. but you are talking about updates as well not applications
<eagles0513875> i know it doesnt but i was just wondering if linux did something out of the ordinary
<flaccid> um ok then
<eagles0513875> obviously 64bit apps wont run on 32bit os
<flaccid> yeah. that would be a crazy wrapper but its possible someone is trying to make i dunno. could be impossible
<Mojo_risin> well, the first fix didn't work after a logout, will try to reboot now after adding fglrx to /etc/modules
<flaccid> dang ok
<flaccid> you may need to reboot on this changes anyway Mojo_risin because of libs in memory..
<Mojo_risin> ok
<eagles0513875> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Mojo_risin> still no luck :/
<xt828_> anyone know how to go about setting up a microphone?  i don't really know where to start
<flaccid> xt828_: which application?
<xt828> teamspeak, though i don't know if it works with anything atm
<flaccid> xt828: goto kmix mixer and then goto select channels on the soundcard, do you have mic options?
<xt828> flaccid: in kmix, in the Input tab, i have sliders for mic, line in, phone and aux
<flaccid> make sure mic is not muted and turned on etc. then its a matter of seeing how teamspeak configures
<flaccid> !teamspeak
<ubottu> Teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<xt828> is there a way to check if the microphone is working as far as linux is concerned?
<flaccid> there is but i can't remember a program to do it with..
<xt828> flaccid: in kmix, in the Switches tab, there's a radio button labelled IEC958, and when i click on it, it sounds for a moment like the normal open-mike feedback, but then it goes away immediately
<flaccid> xt828: ah. um try doing it from alsamixer in konsole
<Sakui> hi
<eagles0513875> i think another split is bout to happen
<nosrednaekim> eagles0513875: how would you know about this? you causeing them? :P
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> last one the lag peaked bout 900ms
<engineer> weede
<eagles0513875> its up to 824ms lag right now
<nosrednaekim> not for me...
<engineer> my kubuntu cds arrived today
<nosrednaekim> only 100
<engineer> :D
<nosrednaekim> nice :)
<eagles0513875> engineer: y not dl
<eagles0513875> save the time of waiting
<engineer> who said i didn't
<engineer> it's to "pass on"
<engineer> spread the word
<engineer> having the original ones looks better
<admin__> hi chan!
<word> engineer: i am not spreadable :'(
 * nosrednaekim puts word on a knife and spreads him on his breakfast toast
<engineer> check again
<engineer> i just spreaded you
<word> NoOoOOoOoOoo!
<admin__> i've a little question, howto lunch a non-blocking command in a bash script ?
<word> i have a big question...why does root not see most of my applications >.>
<nosrednaekim> non-blocking?
<engineer> non-blocking?
<engineer> ABS system?
<Daisuke-Laptop> word: i have a bigger question - why are you running as root?
<amoweb> engineer: ;)
<amoweb> nosrednaekim: for instance, my script run a first command ( apache2 ) but it waiting for the end, before run the 2nd commande (mysql...)
<nosrednaekim> oh... thats a  &
<nosrednaekim> at least it is on the Command line ..
<nosrednaekim> I think.
<word> Daisuke-Laptop: good question! however it has a good answer, if i need to edit xorg.conf or souces list etc...i run kdesudo kate...but root doesn't see /usr/bin/kate because it's retarded...
<Daisuke-Laptop> wouldn't it be && to make sure the first command completed successfully?
<Daisuke-Laptop> word: ah, so you're not *actually* running as root - makes much more sense
<Daisuke-Laptop> and i'm not entirely sure why that would be
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke-Laptop: he's trying to run the second before the first has a chance to complete I think....
<word> amoweb: you are talking about a php&mysql question...to run two mysql query's at the same time you'd have to open up different threads...i think...why do you want to run them at the same time?
<word> or is it not php o.O
<ziarkaen> he wants both commands to run simultaneously
<ziarkaen> the apache server and MySQL DB
<engineer> command &
<amoweb> ziarkaen: where must i write & ? before Apache2 ? => &Apache ?
<engineer> & is to run something in background
<ziarkaen> apache2 & mysql
<amoweb> ziarkaen: ok! i trying it
<ziarkaen> amoweb: im not sure the *actual* command to invoke mysql. its been a long time since i used it.
<amoweb> ziarkaen: i'm using apache2 & mysql & mysql-ndb &m ysql-ndb-mgm
<amoweb> it doesn't work... but i think it not cause of the bash
<amoweb> *because of the bash
<frojnd> anyone here? How can I in nano search for a name or expression ?
<Pici> frojnd: ctrl-w
<frojnd> thanxpici
<ziarkaen> the "&" operator wil cause both command to be executed at once, wheras "&&" will execute them one-by-one
<prodigy> is there any way to speedup kubuntu? i have 1gb ram and intel centrino 1.6ghz, intel i915 integrated gpu 128mb ram, and installed compiz, but it runs relatively slowly...
<amoweb> ziarkaen: ok... i'm check for apache setup
<ziarkaen> amoweb: can you run both successfully from the command line? and use phpmyadmin or other to access the DB?
<prodigy> is kubuntu i686 opimized?
<SlimeyPete> yes
<prodigy> and can i speed up kde in kubuntu with compiz on?
<amoweb> ziarkaen: now i can't lunch apache
<frybye> prodigy: better grafic card??
<prodigy> i cannot change it, it is a laptop :(
<amoweb> ziarkaen: apache was started in /etc/init.d
<frybye> prodigy: well at least not with polishing your c-card and calling dell or similar.. ;(
<frybye> oh -- there is a way these days.. external grafic solution...
<amoweb> but i wont it run automaticaly
<frybye> prodigy: but I was partly being -funny- - perhaps you do have a software-type problem that can be resolved..?
<prodigy> i will just uninstall compiz. it is easier... i will use this old box for half a year, and then i'll buy something new that can stand compiz(2gig ram, x2 64bit and some better gpu..) untill then, i will be miserable
<ziarkaen> amoweb: so if apache runs at startup, there is no need to restart it?
<prodigy> no, it runs relatively stable, but SLOW
<prodigy> i have two linux's, sidux and kubuntu, sidux runs far more faster... but it is not so stable, and it has a gazillion updates every day...
<frybye> prodigy:  how old -is- your laptop??
<frybye> ie - which graf. hardware/chip?
<prodigy> 2 years frybye
<ziarkaen> amoweb: are you using the apache2 and mysql-server packages from the official kubuntu repository?
<frybye> hi-end or more budget..?
<amoweb> ziarkaen: i cut apache2 and mysql-server in /bin
<amoweb> ziarkaen: yes
<prodigy> frybye: intel i915 chipset, intel pentium M 16 2mb cache, 1gb ram, 60 gb hdd (5400)
<prodigy> it was high end. Acer TM4061
<amoweb> i setup with http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/lamp
<frybye> I am not sure - but perhaps the chip is not too hot...?
<graniti> hi. I can't hear the audio from my soundcard. it worked since two hours ago... what i have to do?
<frybye> I mean not a lot of grafic capability...
<prodigy> it is old now. i will be patient, and wait for more money and buy new. any suggestions what will be around 500euros but fast and strong? in 6 months time...
<dennis_p> but sidux  installs plain Debian right
<prodigy> linux
<prodigy> dennis_p: sidux installs sid plus some aditions
<amoweb> ziarkaen: i think i leave scripts in init.d :@
<BluesKaj> howdy
<dennis_p> ah yes Debian Sid
<prodigy> it is fast, but not always so stable...
<prodigy> vlc don;t work, etc
<prodigy> kernel is extremly fast, kde also it is as fast as kde-lite, but it is full. the only minus is it is so much console oriented. once you get used to it, it is great.
<prodigy> anyway, any suggestions for a new laptop around 500 euros in 6 months time from now? one that will be linux hardware friendly... amd x2, 2gb ram etc...
<prodigy> ?
<BluesKaj> I kind of liked mepis , due to it's very conservative offering of stable default apps , but I found the repos too restrictive
<prodigy> agree BluesKaj.
<amoweb> ok i can't drop apache in /bin it must be in etc/init.d*
<dennis_p> So you want me to tell you how Acer is going to keep up their Linux support promise in 12 months.
<BluesKaj> ok, dennis_p , tell us :)
<prodigy> ahhh, yes? i like acer.
<Pici> amoweb: You shouldnt have to move any executables around when setting up apache/mysql
<amoweb> Pici: i don't want Apach lunch in system starting ( sorry, i'm not english)
<Pici> amoweb: run: sudo update-rc.d apache2 remove
<prodigy> dennis_p:
<prodigy> ?
<prodigy> acer...
<dennis_p> Acer Aspire will soon not be the only Acer Linux laptop the entire budget series will migrate to Linux and even more acer laptops will
<amoweb> Pici: ok thx
<Pici> amoweb: also...
<Pici> !fr | amoweb :)
<ubottu> amoweb :): Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<_Angelus_> guys
<prodigy> nice... thanx alot dennis_p
<BluesKaj> first I've heard of linux on acer stuff, prolly a version for laptops, like dell did with ubuntu ?
<amoweb> ubottu: :@
<dennis_p> as Acer said plainly that MS is dog slow  and too expensive
<prodigy> i want to bye some asian made asian company laptop. acer, asus, toshiba etc...
<BluesKaj> which linux ?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<prodigy> ubuntu, debian or some like that
<dennis_p> they actually blame MS openly, I guess they want cheaper lincence for there middle price range laptops
<prodigy> i was looking that Acer 5520 series and 5315. they seem nice and pretty new.
<BluesKaj> I suppose we should carry this discussion over to #kubuntu-offtopic
<prodigy> hardwarewise my suggestion is to avoid x3100 intel gpu
<prodigy> let's drop the discussion then...
<dennis_p> yes their is not much we can say about pr promises anyway, youĺl just have to wait 6 months and see if things have become available
<haryono> any one can help me?
<Sakui> no
<Sakui> :P
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<haryono> my kubuntu cant run webcam, audio and video broadcast ..why?
<haryono> nosred i cant run my webcam, audio and video still in my kubuntu..help me pls
<haryono> help me torun my webcam, audio and video plyer in kubuntu pls
 * Tw|sT peeks in, waves, and then staggers off to bed.
<dennis_p> have you found that others could use the same webcam in linux? Search google with the word ¨linux¨ AND your model type to find out.
<came0> Hey I want to output to a random generated file name (or a file name by date) from the terminal... like  '$ls > outputfile66081200.txt'   Can anyone suggest a command I can research that does this?
<dennis_p> came0: #linux
<came0> k thx
<savetheWorld> Hi all - how do I configure the KDE trashbin to stay at zero size? (eg - I want to turn it off, when I delete things I actually want to delete them. :-)  )
<ziarkaen> when deleting from dolphin/konquerer?
<BluesKaj> savetheWorld, is it too much trouble to click on it and empty it
<ziarkaen> or use SHIFT+DELETE
<dr_Willis> Theres also some option to have a 'delete to trash' item in the menus i recall
<coreymon77> savetheWorld: move to trash moves it to trash, the delete option deletes it
<savetheWorld> BluesKaj: yup,. because for 40 years of computer use I've  never had to do that. :-)  Dont want extra steps to think about .  When I delete it i want it gone.
 * BluesKaj shrugs ..what's one more click in this gui world ? :)
 * dr_Willis is reminded of the dozens of people he sees in here a month asking about how to 'undelete' a file...
<savetheWorld> coreymon77: yes i understand that, but some contexts seem to think delete means put it in the trash.  In the past I have always been able to disable that "trash function (even on Windows).  I want to disable it here too.
<savetheWorld> dr_Willis: most people don't come from a background with 30 years of UNIX experience. do they? :-)
<dr_Willis> savetheWorld,  They do where I come from. :)
<savetheWorld> I could understand not being disable it  if I were using "GNOME", but KDE is supposed to be configurable. :_0
 * savetheWorld notes that #kubuntu has fallen prey to IRC disease #6 
<savetheWorld> "We dont know the answer so we will try to tell you to do something else."
<coreymon77> lol
<coreymon77> !google | savetheWorld
<ubottu> savetheWorld: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<The_Compiler> ,seen akallabeth
<The_Compiler> !seen Akallabeth
<ubottu> Factoid seen akallabeth not found
<The_Compiler> is there any bot here?
<coreymon77> yes, but not the normal one
<coreymon77> !ubottu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: will radeon driver work?
<compilerwriter> flaccid did you ever get let back in to ##Mac channel? or do they like it hard?
<coreymon77> im in that channel right now
<compilerwriter> savetheworld:  If I recall correctly you could always just open up a terminal and use the rm command.  Those files are as good as immediately gone.
<savetheWorld> compilerwriter: quite correct, now compare that to just hitting the delete key.   is it the same level of speed, ease and smoothness of integrated operation?
<compilerwriter> savetheworld:  Of course you and I realize they are just marked as usable space for the hard drive and do not really go away until overwritten like about a billion times.
<savetheWorld> yup, having writtin hard disk utilities, I do realize that.  if its a concern to you, use shred -u
<savetheWorld> *written
<savetheWorld> or convert to an encrypted file system
 * BluesKaj wonders if FF3 RC2 is in the 'hardy-proposed main restricted universe multiverse' repos yet ?
<savetheWorld> (I have one partition that is encrypted)
<simi> katapul is not working by default in kubuntu 8.04? i can't make it apear with alt+space
 * compilerwriter wonders if BluesKaj would kindly explain what the hell FF3 is?
<nosrednaekim> firefox 3 :P
<coreymon77> firefox 3
<coreymon77> haha, i win
<nosrednaekim> simi: kde3 or kde4?
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: it says I win here :P
<simi> nosrednaekim: kde 3
<coreymon77> mine says i win
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: in typical elementary school sport coach style "we all win"
<nosrednaekim> simi: try running katapult from alt+f2 and try again
<gemidjy> in Kate, in kubuntu (only in kubuntu) when I set the toolbar to show text under the icons and then restart Kate the settings is forgotten and only icons are shown.
<coreymon77> but we dont
<compilerwriter> Nosrednaekim:  The type the password thing worked once, albeit belatedly.  The second time it happened I couldn't get anything to unfreeze the screensaver.  Where do I start looking?  Or should I just turn of the screen saver and shut off my monitor every time I walk away.  That would certainly be the green solution I suppose.
<nosrednaekim> compilerwriter: do you have an ATI graphics card?
<compilerwriter> nvidia nosrednaekim
<simi> nosrednaekim: is not working, it starts but it do not appear when i press alt+space
<nosrednaekim> compilerwriter: hum, ok. I know what the problem is if it were an ATI
<nosrednaekim> simi: hrm, I have never used katapult so I don't know what to do
<compilerwriter> !katapault
<ubottu> Factoid katapault not found
<nosrednaekim> !katapult
<ubottu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<compilerwriter> !katapult
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, FF3 is here , ( deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-proposed main restricted universe multiverse ) ,just add it to your sources.list , then , sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: yes it will work but not as good. what you end up with?
<flaccid> compilerwriter: seems im unbanned now cheers
<tzd> I'm trying to get fuppes to autostart in kubuntu hardy via init.d but for some reason it won't start at boot. It worked before i reinstalled. Any help please?
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: with mesa!
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: well if it was removed manual then it could be used
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: only problem is the mesa/3d/direct?
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: the problem is that i want to use composite
<Mojo_risin> but i can't
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: thing is, its not disabled in mine..
<Orfeous> got problems with alsa ;)
<Orfeous> and those people in #alsa cant help me :P
<shane_> good morning im trying to figure out if i can lock a folder wear it will need my admin password to open even when im logged on,can this be done
<nosrednaekim> shane_: yes, it can
<nosrednaekim> !chmod
<Orfeous> maybe there are a way to reinstall alsa? or remove it and compile it myself?
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<nosrednaekim> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<savetheWorld> One way to disable the trash function is to re-assign the delete key in konqueror. (see configure shortcuts menu)   Not as satisying as ripping the thing out of the system by its roots like a bad weed, but it will do. :-)
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: in my log i have (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE and no errors on the init of it
<savetheWorld> *satisfying
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: card limitation? why can't you do composite? . did you try composite with aiglx?
<shane_> nosrednaekim: and how would that be
<flaccid> shane_: not really. thats what user accounts and unix perms are for. and that can still be circumvented by mountin from a dif boot. only way securely is encfs
<nosrednaekim> shane_: you can chmod it so that only root can read it. but its not going tobe easy as just entering a password, you will have to run a whole filebrowser as root
<nosrednaekim> (to read it)
<nosrednaekim> but I g2g/.. later
<shane_> ok so i can but its gonna be forever to open it when i need it
<giulia> hello
<giulia> speak italian
<shane_> ok is there any other program i can use that can perform this by placing the file in like a locked briefcase
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: it's disabled in kde 4 desktop effects
<BluesKaj> !it | giulia
<ubottu> giulia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<shane_> ok does anyone have a idea on a program that works like a safe where i can put a file in and lock it so it needs a pass code
<Daviey> shane_: maybe kgpg
<pezo> is there anybody who using ubuntu with flightgear1.0.0?
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: yes but that is because of the mesa.. did you actually check the log about composite... ie. dont disable it in xorg.conf and see the problem in the Xorg.0.log
<shane_> Davok will search it and see if it helps thanks
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: Xorg log looked perfect
<jcfp> shane_: an encrypted loopback filesystem might be an option. Needs a password to be mounted. Don't know if there's any nice gui stuff for that though
<jbebesi> hi
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: yes but what did it say when trying init composite. it would error if it cant do it..
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: let me enable fglrx and try again
<jhutchins_wk> shane_:
<moroving> ÏÐèâåò
<jhutchins_wk> shane_: Theoretically that's the default behavior.  You need a password to log in to your account, which is effectively the "safe" or "locked briefcase" you keep your files in.
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: make sure you don't disable composite
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: ok
<shane_> jhutchins_wk: yes but i leave my system runin in my log full time so im looking for a safe to keep certain files in
<sniper> hi
<jhutchins_wk> shane_: Best to get out of metaphore mode and start thinking computer science then.
<jhutchins_wk> shane_: Are you after a secure location that requires a password to access?
<jhutchins_wk> Do you want the files themselves to be encrypted, requiring a password to view them?
<shane_> jhutchins_wk: yes thats what im after like a locking briefe case where i can access it in my log with password
<flaccid> i dont know of an encrypted brief case application but there is probably some around. i just use encfs
<flaccid> also encrypted fs came in with hardy iirc
<flaccid> in the installer
<shane_> jhutchins_wk: like kde wallet it still asks for a password to open even when im logged in as admin
<shane_> is there any encrypted help in kubuntu derectory
<flaccid> !encfs
<ubottu> Factoid encfs not found
<flaccid> there is on the wiki
<shane_> flaccid: k ill check wiki and see if its what im lookin 4 thanks all
<flaccid> shane_: hey just found what you want, i forgot about this..
<flaccid> shane_ : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<flaccid> ^^ its based on encfs and fuse. but you dont need to do the whole fs iric
<NekosolTeraDyne> Okay. Anyone know how to fix the sound system after Flash in FireFox crashes?
<NekosolTeraDyne> It's taken all sound with it
<flaccid> brb
<NekosolTeraDyne> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<haryono> why cant i eject my cd from cd player?
<tzd> haryono: haev you checked it's not in use?
<zorglu_> !info swapiness
<ubottu> Package swapiness does not exist in hardy
<zorglu_> hmmm boug
<tzd> haryono: usually there is some program using/accessing the cd. That usually stops the user from eject the disc... at least taht's what usually happens when it's me :)
<MarcoPau> hello, since my last upgrade of yesterday I have no more sound. it says there's no mixer. am I supposed to enable the sound system from the panel?
<Duesentrieb_> hi all. i just installed Hardy and started to play around a bit. When pluggin in my usb flash stick, i noticed something strang:
<Duesentrieb_> there doesn't seem to be a (gui) way to unmount it
<Duesentrieb_> is that no longer needed? i'm so used to the screams of OMG unmount first!!!11 that I can't quite believe that :)
<flaccid> Duesentrieb_: irc storage media in konq and right click and safely remove
<flaccid> its still desired
<stdin> same in dolphin
<flaccid> oh yeah sorry dolpin :)
<trixon> Anyone here that got really bad layout in java programs after openjdk/jre update? Or due to some other reason? After an update, everything java looks bad, to large "row spacing"
<Duesentrieb_> flaccid: but the desktop icon and also the icon in the media area on the bar-at-the-bottom thingy no longer offer that action
<Duesentrieb_> they used to.
<flaccid> Duesentrieb_: let me check this is usb pendrive?
<Duesentrieb_> yes
 * flaccid plugs in a random 
<Duesentrieb_> also, konqueror opens media:/sdb1 - there's not even an icon i could right-click to remove safely.
<Duesentrieb_> ah, navigation area, maybe
<Duesentrieb_> nope, don't see "storage media" anywhere.
<flaccid> Duesentrieb_: i goto media:/ in konq or dolphin and i right click the drive in question and both have Safely Remove
<flaccid> shortcut URI is media:/
<Duesentrieb_> nope, it's not there :(
<tzd> *bumbs friendly anyone with init.d skills that might be able to solve my issue*
<flaccid> tzd: just ask
<Duesentrieb_> let me make a screenshot (german ui though)
<tzd> flaccid: heeh i did earlier but i'll ask again then:) "I'm trying to get fuppes to autostart in kubuntu hardy via init.d but for some reason it won't start at boot. It worked before i reinstalled. Any help please?"
<flaccid> Duesentrieb_: and hald is auto mounting no problem?
<flaccid> tzd: if the init.d script is set correctly enable it at startup in services in system settings
<Duesentrieb_> flaccid: yes, mounting works fine
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
<flaccid> stdin: any idea why his 'disappeared' ?
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: and you followed that link about getting rid of mesa? it can't still say mesa if you got rid of it..
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: i followed that and more
<Mojo_risin> and there is no way...
<stdin> Duesentrieb_: try in right clicking the icon in media:/ ?
<Duesentrieb_> stdin: did that. it's not there.
<stdin> Duesentrieb_: how is it mounted?
<tzd> flaccid: hmm i have it set to start on boot and then it's set to "no" under run now... is that correct?
<Duesentrieb_> stdin: automatically. err. what do you want to know?
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: i mean this annoyed me for years but i always managed to get it fixed. should i look for more options?
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: try ##ati !
<stdin> Duesentrieb_: by fstab or by the popup window?
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: i can give you ssh access :)
<Duesentrieb_> stdin: i didn't enter it into fstab. and it does pop open a windows.
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: kind of have a policy to not get user's access but its tempting
<Mojo_risin> ehehe
<Mojo_risin> i guess you would need sudo?
<flaccid> sudo gives all if you give a user account
<Mojo_risin> flaccid: not if it doesn't have admin privileges
<Duesentrieb_> stdin, flaccid: screenshot of context menu in media:/ http://brightbyte.de/page/Image:Usb-mount.png
<Duesentrieb_> german i18n
<Duesentrieb_> but you should be able to tell by the icons or something :P
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: sudo passwd su
<Duesentrieb_> hm... if i just rip it out, should it complain? because it doesn't
<MarcoPau> hello, since my last upgrade of yesterday I have no more sound. it says there's no mixer. am I supposed to enable the sound system from the panel?
<MarcoPau> I've always been using alsa, don't know if that sound system is actually alsa or something kde specific...
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: heh i mean sudo passwd root
<Duesentrieb_> hm... i installed dolphin, and that *does* offer "safely remove" (hidden under "actions"). That's quite a drag though
<Duesentrieb_> why is that missing from the menu i get for the desktop icon, ion the talks bar, and in konqueror?
<Duesentrieb_> all i get as actions ther eis "mail" (makes no sense for an usb driver) and "donwload photos"
<flaccid> Duesentrieb_: whats your konq version?
<flaccid> sorry dolphin
<Duesentrieb_> Qt: 3.3.8b
<Duesentrieb_> KDE: 3.5.9
<Duesentrieb_> Konqueror: 3.5.9
<Duesentrieb_> Dolphin: 0.9.2
<flaccid> i've never seen it under actions
<Duesentrieb_> sooo... what now?
<Duesentrieb_> this is pretty annoying :(
<Duesentrieb_> anything i could check?
<Duesentrieb_> maybe i have installed some obscure package that is interfering?
<Duesentrieb_> (i have quite a bit of stuff installed, though i can't think of anything that would interfere here)
<flaccid> i got no idea. you could ask #kde i guess
<Duesentrieb_> hrm
<stdin> flaccid: you know #kde will just send him back here ;)
<Duesentrieb_> ok. on freenode, on here?
<Duesentrieb_> also...
<Duesentrieb_> now that i have dolphin installed, how do i tell kde to use konqueror as my default file manager?
<compilerwriter> Folks I have an Nvidia video card and for the last few days I am now having some sort of issue with the screensaver that locks up my terminal such that it does not unlock when I come back to my station.  Help I am pulling what is left of my hair out.
<flaccid> stdin: well how do you explain that then? i mean whos fault could it be, we don't know what could cause it?
<Bastu> Hello! I am having some minor problems getting my fstab working correctly with one of my drives. I can mount the drive fine with a simple mount /dev/sdc1 /media/disk. I can then see the drive and with "mount" it says that its mounted and mounted with the ext2 filesystem. Fine! I try to to an automatic mount with fstab with /dev/sdc1 auto defaults 1 1 (tried 0 0 also i also tried with ext2) but then it says that its mounted but i cannot
<Bastu> any ideas?
<flaccid> but i did realise that. im not a dev so i don't know what parts are distro in some cases
<Duesentrieb_> .oO(why did i have a krita icon in the menu if that thing was not installed?)
<stdin> flaccid: I'd guess it'd be something to do with hal, but not sure
<Bastu> nevermind.. seems to work now
<flaccid> stdin: hal controls where it puts the link in the context menu?
<flaccid> hmm anyway :)
<Duesentrieb_> it's mounted like this:
<Duesentrieb_> /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,uhelper=hal,flush,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=lower)
<Duesentrieb_> i don't think it's hal. i think it's a ui problem.
<stdin> flaccid: no, it tells the system that it's removable
<Duesentrieb_> stdin: does nosuid,nodev,noatime,uhelper=hal,flush tell you anything
<Duesentrieb_> ?
<stdin> just that hal mounted it properly
<flaccid> then that flows through no worries
<Duesentrieb_> what exactly does the "flush" bit mean?
<flaccid> i refered to kde because it got in the actions submenu instead of the root of the context menu. i thought kde would control that
<Duesentrieb_> if it flushes automatically, there's no need to unmount..
<Duesentrieb_> yea, will try
<Duesentrieb_> man, lots of trouble with harty. suspend isn't working either.
<flaccid> Duesentrieb_: um if you pull it out phsyically it can't write back
<Duesentrieb_> if i pull it *while* its writing, yea
<stdin> Duesentrieb_: no, the system keeps data in a cache, even when it's finished writing it may not be actually written to the disk
<Duesentrieb_> stdin: well, my guess was that the "flush" flag in the mount entry means that it does NOT do that.
<stdin> it still will, but it will flush the data more often
<flaccid> Duesentrieb_: what about if something is open from the disk and it has a lock on it :)
<stdin> unmounting will force a flush
<flaccid> Duesentrieb_: whats the entry in mount ?
<Duesentrieb_> flaccid: what i posted here a couple of minutes ago
<Duesentrieb_> [17:02] <Duesentrieb_> stdin: does nosuid,nodev,noatime,uhelper=hal,flush tell you anything
<Duesentrieb_> err, no
<Duesentrieb_> [17:01] <Duesentrieb_> /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,uhelper=hal,flush,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=lower)
<flaccid> sorry mate
<Duesentrieb_> np
<flaccid> i don't get most of them when i plug one in. so i guess you need to find out what uhelper and flush do
<flaccid> sorry i do get uhelper=hal
<stdin> Duesentrieb_: open System Settings > Advanced > Service Manager, make sure that all the boxes in the lower pane are checked
<zorglu_>  /join #videolan
<zorglu_> err
<stdin> someone should write and IRC client that pops up a dialog when you put a space before a command :p
<Pici> stdin: <IRClippy> It looks like you're trying to run a command
<stdin> heh
<Duesentrieb_> i'm being ignored on #kde :(
<LinuxApe> anyone know when the latest version of eclipse might make it into the repositories?
<charles__> bh
<charles__> hello
<charles__> every one
<SlimeyPete> LinuxApe: probably october unless it's a minor release
<stdin> Duesentrieb_: you could just unmount the device and rip it out, should be ok. but if your worried you can run "eject /dev/sdb" to "Safely Remove" it
<SlimeyPete> as a rule new versions aren't added after release.
<Duesentrieb_> yes, i can do that.
<Duesentrieb_> but that sucks very much.
<LinuxApe> the eclipse version is 3.2 while 3.3.2 is the most recent with 3.4 right around the corner.
<stdin> Duesentrieb_: I know, it's not exactly a good solution, but I can't figure out what's wrong
<Duesentrieb_> i don't even know where to start looking :(
<Duesentrieb_> anyway, need to fix dinner now
<Duesentrieb_> bbl
<stdin> Duesentrieb_: try reporting it on launchpad, may get some attention
<stdin> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Duesentrieb_> yea, maybe
<Duesentrieb_> hm, it's worth noting that it's show with the right icon (a usb pendrive). to me this indicates kde knows that it's removable
<Duesentrieb_> whatever. will play some more later
<Duesentrieb_> thanks so far
<chrismir> Hmm, 8.04 doesn't show my HP printer anymore, while tring to install it :(
<LinuxApe> how is the printer connected?
<LinuxApe> and trying to install what? the printer or 8.04?
<tony_> could anyone help with mythtv? how do i delete a database in mysql or rename it?
<LinuxApe> tony_: not familiar with mythtv, but maybe you could install a mysql admin tool.  There is one in the repos.
<rpfr> boa tarde
<chrismir> LinuxApe: I have it installed on my server and everything works. I have two workstations (kubuntu 7.10) connected remotelly, which also work. But now, when I try to install in on a third computer with 8.04, my printer does not show up in the driver list . It is printer HP PSC 2355
<stdin> !pt | rpfr
<ubottu> rpfr: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<trappist> man, why do new kernels keep coming out?
<trappist> getting sick of rebooting my servers :/
<araslan> привет
<akthon> buenas me puede ayudar alguien?
<trappist> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<LinuxApe> chrismir: using cups?
<chrismir> LinuxApe: Yep
<haryono> how to fix the crash?
<LinuxApe> chrismir:  are you using the wizard to find the printer?  using ipp://hostname-or-ip:631/printers/PrinterName for the URL?
<Apocalypse_dn> Hello!
<Apocalypse_dn> When we'll can see 4.04 in repos?
<chrismir> LinuxApe: I use the 'add printer wizard' and choose for remote cups server, then anonymous user and then type in my servers name. It _does_ find the printer, so I select it. Then I have to choose the printer. In previous installs, my printer showed up (PSC 2350), but now it aint
<chrismir> LinuxApe: I have installed hpijs and hpoj
<usamahashimi> hello everyone!
<usamahashimi> how can i setup dsl connection in kubuntu?
<Apocalypse_dn> owh
<Apocalypse_dn> i just forget to turn on universe repo
<chrismir> usamahashimi: google says: http://tech-buzz.net/2006/07/26/how-to-access-internet-dsl-using-kubuntu-ubuntu/
<usamahashimi> chrismir: lemme check!
<usamahashimi> chrismir: thanks, is that all? it is so simple, can configure DSL by kppp or by some other GUI tool?
<chrismir> usamahashimi: I have really no idea, just found and passed the url. ;-)
<_CrashMaster_> !dsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<LinuxApe> well, firefox 3.0 beta just sucks up all of my cpu (or most of my dual cores anyway). I've read things about this. Has anyone reverted to 2.x?
<chrismir> !print
<usamahashimi> chrismir: OK, thanks by the way :)
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<_CrashMaster_> ubottu is such a useful little guy
<ubottu> _CrashMaster_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chrismir> lol
<_CrashMaster_> I know you're a bot you silly littl - and here I am still talkig to it.
<Pici> LinuxApe: firefox2 is in the repositories in package firefox-2
<LinuxApe> can I install with firefox-3 or do i need to uninstall that first?  and will going back screw with my personal settings/saves, etc?
<usamahashimi> #kde
<usamahashimi> !dsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<phoenixz> Hi there, I got a machine that has a totally (but totally) messed up KDE.. I want to remove KDE3.5 and KDE4.1 in its entire, and only reinstall KDE4.1 from scratch.. How can I remove ALL components of KDE?
<VitViper> i've got a much more interesting question
<VitViper> i've got an IBM desktop with the Intel Graphics Accelerator 3100. X is using the Vesa driver... and only letting me chose 1280x768 or 1280x800 as my highest resolution (I do NOT have a widescreen display)
<rockprincess> hi everybody! a friend has a problem with kdm. basically he can't log in, when he does kdm reappears....he can log in through tty1 and startx works too. but kdm doesnt seem to work! he has empty'd /tmp as well. any ideas?
<chrismir> LinuxApe: Weird thing is I do see the driver files on the disk. both .pdd and .xml file.
<chrismir> LinuxApe: But it just doesn't show up in the driver list of the wizard, while most others are
<arya> debian is great
<arya> but kde still sucks
<LinuxApe> chrismir:  Sorry, I'm not sure why you can't get farther than this.  Usually, once the printer is detected, it becomes a no-brainer
<LinuxApe> chrismir:  use the cups admin page on the server (localhost:631) to look at the log files.  That may tell you something.
<chrismir> LinuxApe: Yes I know. That is my experience also. That is why I am so confused. I'll try to reinstall the hp packages
<arya> use compiz and you will know
<chrismir> LinuxApe: thx for your time anyway ;-)
<arya> kded crashes everytime
<arya> has anyone tried the new fedora
<flaccid> not sure how you can blame kde straight up
<arya> i have been using kde since kde 1.2
<phoenixz> arya> compiz is not built for kde.. don't blame kde for problems of compiz. besides, compiz is not exactly known for stability yet, its known for  being totally cool..
<phoenixz> arya> in any case, KDE4 will have its own composite effects engine which is bloody hell fast, better than compiz, AND stable..
<phoenixz> arya> still a bit lacking in effects, but thats getting better on a weekly basis ;)
<rockprincess> hi everybody! a friend has a problem with kdm. basically he can't log in, when he does kdm reappears....he can log in through tty1 and startx works too. but kdm doesnt seem to work! he has empty'd /tmp as well. any ideas?
<arya> gnome is much better
<flaccid> just because you've been using it for a longtime doesn't mean that the problem is kde..
<flaccid> if you can create a proof of concept and that would be a large bug at this stage of development
<arya> the dcop server is bad
<arya> arts is bad
<arya> konqueror is just getting worser
<arya> why keep imitating windows
<rickest> why keep having the same tired argument. how about use what you like and try not to care what other people like.
<arya> linux kernel is stable. INHERIT ITS STABILITY
<genii> rockprincess: Those symptoms indicate one of three problems usually. 1) Someone ran some X as root in their home directory, or used some gui applications there with sudo or as root instead of with kdesu or kdesudo.     2) They have tried to do something like specify /home  as their home directory instead of /home/username         3) X settings for desktop are not workable and so result in dump back to kdm
<_Shade_> anyone knows how can i share internet connection between windows and linux?
<genii> !isc
<ubottu> Factoid isc not found
<genii> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<arya> very simple
<arya> use iptables
<_Shade_> i have set up a wireless connection between these two and i have no net access
<arya> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<_Shade_> arya: i would like to but i have no idea how can i do it?
<arya> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<genii> I guess no one reads the factoids any more
<arya> run these two scripts
<arya> as superuser
<arya> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward;iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<_Shade_> arya: just note that there are two network devices on the xp machine - one provides the net access, and the other is for lan only
<arya> assuming ppp0 is your internet connection
<phoenixz> What packages should I remove to completelhy remove KDE3? I want to do an install of KDE so...
<genii> arya: You're also assuming that the ubuntu bos is the one which wants to share internet to the windows one and not the other way around
<_Shade_> arya: windows has the connection so there's nno ppp0 :)
<genii> bos->box
<trappist> _Shade_: http://linuxkungfu.org/files/scripts/ics
<trappist> _Shade_: wait, windows has the connection?
<trappist> _Shade_: just say sudo route add default gw <ip of windows box>
<_CrashMaster_> phoenixz: Probably get a better answer from #kde
<trappist> _CrashMaster_: #kde isn't going to know about ubuntu packages and metapackages
<trappist> phoenixz: you want to remove kde to... install kde?
<arya> and do not forget about DNS
<arya> winproxy is what i use
<_Shade_> still nothing trappist
<trappist> _Shade_: can you ping 64.233.187.99
<arya> it useless to route add default gw <ip of windows box>
<arya> windows must be configured to be a gateway
<trappist> arya: yep, then it has to be the default route
<phoenixz>              trappist> I want to clean it up and reinstall it
<_Shade_> trappist: yes i can ping it... what is it?
<trappist> _Shade_: it's google.  if you can ping it, you just need to fix dns - edit /etc/resolv.conf, and make one or more "nameserver" lines with the dns servers you have set up in windows.
<_Shade_> trappist: i think i have them blank in windows
<_Shade_> or even my isp does that automatically
<TimS> I am trying to kill aMSN but don't know its processes name
<TimS> I cant see it anywhere
<trappist> _Shade_: then you can find it by saying "ipconfig /all" in a command prompt (on the windows box)
<_Shade_> but i have nothing as dns in my connection properties
<arya> 202.123.2.6
<arya> 202.123.2.11
<arya> are DNSs
 * _CrashMaster_ prefers the old mindspring dns servers
<arya> hey anyway I am from rodrigues island far in the indian ocean which belongs to Mauritius
 * mr--t says cool
<arya> and I have a ADSL 128kbps downstream and 64 kbps up
<hoopoe> how to turn off "proposed" updates?  turn off universe?
<rickest> arya: how far from diego garcia?
<trappist> hoopoe: comment out any lines containing hardy-proposed in your sources.list
<genii> No, just comment out repo hardy-proposed
<genii> trappist: Heh
<trappist> I win :)
<hoopoe> ty trappist
<genii> !helpersnack | trappist
<ubottu> trappist: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<arya> just look at east of mauritius and your will see a very small island
<arya> A place where people don't know what is internet
<trappist> or what a default route is for
<trappist> sorry, couldn't resist :)
<arya> where people rear cows and goats for living
<rickest> Ferme?
<_Shade_> thenk you oh great trappist! it worked :)
<_Shade_> just one more thing left
<arya> English Bay
<arya> can anyone tell me how to optimise my ADSL 128 kbps similarly as someone would do with CFOS
<BluesKaj> arya, Port Louis , Mauritius ?
<_Shade_> each time i boot the machine i need to set up my wifi adapter by: firstly loading the rt73 module, then i need to do ifconfig wlan0 up, iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc and finally ifconfig up. How can i make these automatically?
<arya> Port Louis is in Mauritius. English Bay is in Rodrigues Island
<arya> I am teaching CIE's computing 9691 in Rodrigues
<LinuxApe> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<BluesKaj> arya, google earth doesn't show an english bay or Rodrigues Island
<arya> do a search on google.com
<avishek> umm... could anyone help me regarding a query about do-release upgrade?
<genii> BluesKaj: Try Manual Rodriguez Island
<genii> BluesKaj: *Manuel
<BluesKaj> I found a Gambrini Island with Port Mathurin and Ile Rodrigues
<arya> ya thats it
<avishek> could someone please tell me if it is possible to resume an interrupted do-release-upgrade?
<arya> now zoom
<BluesKaj> zoom to ?
<arya> zoom to rodrigues island
<BluesKaj> toute le monde francais ici
<ip7008> bonjour tou le monde
<mr--t> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<alesan> hi, do you know of any tool that can access my "exchage 2007" calendar at work?
<jcastang> alesan: Kontact suite ?
<alesan> jcastang: it does support exchange 2007 calendar? it is great news!
<jcastang> don't know, must check...
<trappist> alesan: we use 2003 here, but I think evolution can talk to 2007 too
<alesan> trappist: well first evolution requires gnome, I may accept to install it, but then I am sure 2007 is not supported, or at least it wasn't until a few months back
<alesan> while 2003 was ok
<phil> hi
<phil> hi
<vitviper> can someone help me out
<vitviper> my Intel graphics accelerator 3100 is stuck using the Vesa driver
<phil> have u inew drivernstall the
<vitviper> the what?
<phil> sorry hav eyou install the new driver
<usuario_> j #oderfliw_cahall
<vitviper> where is it at?
<vitviper> this is my graphics controller as lspci sees it: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<oderfliw> hola
<oderfliw> hello
<phil> hold on w
<vitviper> k
<oderfliw> #kubuntu-es
<mr--t> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Agent_bob> how do ports work?   when you extablish a connection to irc you connect to port 6667 but the local port may be anything   58131 for example.    anyone know enough about that to explain it in few words ?
<trappist> Agent_bob: local port is usually either random or the same as the destination port.  a service must "listen" on a given port to be accessible to the world, and most applications/protocols have a "standard" port that they listen on.  irc is 6667, http is 80, ftp is 21 etc.
<Agent_bob> trappist mmmk.  so the random end is for security by obscurity ?
<phoenixz> Im trying to remove and reinstall KDE3.. what packages do I need to throw away?
<PhilRod> phoenixz: I guess qt - that should take kde (which depends on qt) with it
<phoenixz> PhilRod> bingo, removing some 1.6GB now... ouche! :)
<Agent_bob> !purekde
<ubottu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Agent_bob> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<Agent_bob> sorry, i was out.
<Garepjotr> q.q. do i need to preconfigure partitions for kubuntu or do i need unpartitioned space?
<Agent_bob> Garepjotr either way.
<Agent_bob> Garepjotr ubiquity calls *parted for the partition work   so whether you do or don't pre-configure your drive is not important.
<Garepjotr> ah so i get the option to partition during install
<Agent_bob> what is important, is that you don't have some M$ crap that us using both ends of all avalable space, thus making it impossable to resize anything.
<Agent_bob> Garepjotr yep.
<Garepjotr> nice
<ip7008> hi what is the channel french please ?
<Agent_bob> !fr | ip7008
<ubottu> ip7008: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Garepjotr> i was damn suprised when i saw ubuntu support hardware out of the box that i cant even get to work in XP :P
<Agent_bob> Garepjotr why so ?
<Agent_bob> the reverse is also true,   it shouldn't be a surprise
<Garepjotr> last time i used linux was gentoo.. and not everything would work since i was/am a noob
<Garepjotr> but without even pushing a button it all worked
<Garepjotr> not used to that in linuxx
<Agent_bob> simply meanns that your particular setup is something that the ubuntu team has been working with.
<Garepjotr> i guess
<Agent_bob> if one of them had my nvidia card it would be supported too   ;/
<Garepjotr> if it wasn't for that i'd probably wouldn't try (k)ubuntu..
<Garepjotr> wich card do you have?
<Agent_bob> riva128    it's old.
<Garepjotr> lol
<Agent_bob> but good
<phil> Hi All
<speeddemon24> hi
<Agent_bob> phil
<phil> hi
<speeddemon24> why wont this irc thing let me register with a gmail address
<phil> Im new be gentle
<Agent_bob> speeddemon24 ummm because you aren't holding your mouth right ?
<Agent_bob> !register | speeddemon24
<ubottu> speeddemon24: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<speeddemon24> thanks man
<speeddemon24> did that would not go said invalid email
<Agent_bob> you don't have to show the address but what was the format of the address ?
<speeddemon24> myemail@gmail.com
<speeddemon24> i like to talk about linux but it wont register
<Pici> speeddemon24: Please join and ask in #freenode about the issue, they may have some sort of email restriction
<phil> hi
<speeddemon24> it said {NOTICE} *****@gmail.com is not a valid email address
<speeddemon24> ***** was my email
<Pici> speeddemon24: #freenode is the proper place to ask about this, not #kubuntu
<speeddemon24> sorry
<Agent_bob> format is correct.  so unless the staff has a block on gmail.com   i see no reason for it to not work.
<paralax> Bonjour a tous
<paralax> vous me recevez?
<Agent_bob> !fr | paralax
<ubottu> paralax: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<mamefan> How do I clear the recently run programs from the "Run Command" window (Alt-F2)?
<paralax> ah, all right, I didn't know, it's the first time I use IRC ^
<Agent_bob> !de | paralax if you prefer
<ubottu> paralax if you prefer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<inaety> are there any development ide's writtin in qt4?
<Agent_bob> mamefan not sure where they are stored but you could alt+f2; nothinggoodhere      then in konsole;  grep -HiRe nothinggoodhere $HOME/.kde*    # to find it.  :)
<Agent_bob> or just grep for any command that you have already executed in alt+f2 for that matter
<da> How do I install kde4?
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<speeddemon24> ok im back
<speeddemon24> it works now
<julio__> Hi my name is julio
<speeddemon24> you install kde 4 by installing kubuntu-kde4-desktop then kde4 in apt-get, aptitude or synaptic
<julio__> is there any one
<speeddemon24> yep hi <julio_>
<speeddemon24> hey has anyone tried out kde4.1BETA yet, i have and i like it better than 4.0, more customizing availible
<speeddemon24> hello
<julio__> Helo speeddemon
<julio__> Could any one talk to me
<julio__> please
<PolitikerNEU> Ask your question - maybe someone will answer
<speeddemon24> hey has anyone tried out kde4.1BETA yet, i have and i like it better than 4.0, more customizing availible
<speeddemon24> anyone tried it on kubuntu/ubuntu
<julio__> Yes i have tried
<speeddemon24> your opinions
<speeddemon24> ??????????????
<julio__> It´s good but i tried 7.04
<PolitikerNEU> I tried it using kdesvn-build - yeah, it's better than KDE4 - but I'm just using some KDE4.1 programs, not the whole DE
<trappist> crap, *another* kernel update today, and already *another* new kernel in hardy-proposed.  I don't like it.
<PolitikerNEU> yeah ...
<speeddemon24> kernel updates, oh no i must now check for updates, i hate them i have to reboot all the time after them
<PolitikerNEU> another question: Does anybody know what causes the bug that the enery management (displacing the battery status etc.) does not work in hardy while e. g. kpowersave works great?
<speeddemon24> hmm idk try bugs page @ ubuntu/kubuntu website
<Agent_bob> trappist such is the life of the bleading edge
<speeddemon24> hmm i dont have kernel update just update to amarok nightly
<PolitikerNEU> how is the battery program called in kubuntu? I cannot find its name anywhere
<da> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<trappist> PolitikerNEU: kde-guidance-powermanager?
<PolitikerNEU> ah - thanks
<speeddemon24> it is klaptopdaemon or kpowersave pick one, klaptopdaemon is for laptops but gives u 5 sec before doing stuff
<trappist> PolitikerNEU: or maybe kpowersave
<speeddemon24> klaptopdaemon is the one, rest assurred
<trappist> or what speeddemon24 says
<PolitikerNEU> no, I can start kpowersave manually, it is a different program and works rather fine
<PolitikerNEU> ok
<trappist> PolitikerNEU: fyi, apt-cache search battery
<da> can kde3 coincide with kde4?
<PolitikerNEU> actually I haven't got klaptopdaemon installed
<speeddemon24> kde3 and kde4 are different
<speeddemon24> each installs separete
<speeddemon24> you select your session after installing both and it says KDE (thats kde3) and KDE4
<da> i know they are different
<speeddemon24> <PolitikerNEU> hmm odd it should be installed
<PolitikerNEU> I've installed it
<speeddemon24> <da> then what were you asking, sorry i didnt read your post too well
<PolitikerNEU> but how do I restart the power manager - because kde-guida<Tab> doesn't give me any result
<speeddemon24> ok then  <PolitikerNEU> i dont know, do a gogle on kde battery and youll find answers thats where i found that one for u
<PolitikerNEU> ok, thanks
<hexidigital> Hello everyone.  Any Palm Centro people that can fill me in on if there's decent support for syncronization and such?  (I don't have my Centro yet, ordered it today.)
<speeddemon24> OH you do sudo /etc/init.d/klaptopdaemon restart
<speeddemon24> or sudo /etc/init.d/kpowersave restart
<speeddemon24> u get the idea
<Agent_bob> /usr/lib/kde#   or /usr/share/kde#
<speeddemon24> hexidigital> google it
<hexidigital> speeddemon24:  Hey, thanks for the help.  Why didn't I think of that...
<speeddemon24> not a problem, i like helping people
<speeddemon24> :)
<hexidigital> speeddemon24:  it seems so.  You could've just as easily said nothing.
<speeddemon24> haha not really
<Agent_bob> hexidigital i don't have one either ;/
<speeddemon24> hey <PolitikerNEU> go to kde-forum.org and look around
<PolitikerNEU> ok
<speeddemon24> may find help on KDE battery stuff, i use a PC so i dont know, but my dad uses a laptop so he could help you :P
<speeddemon24> ;)
<rami> Ever since i installed flash player 9 Firefox uses almost all the CPU. Whats wrong?
<PolitikerNEU> :-)
<speeddemon24> hmm, ff2 or 3
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ... http://kde-forum.org doesn't load
<speeddemon24> 3 is still beta in ubuntu
<speeddemon24> 2 is 2.0.0.14 stable
<rami> and it makes my computer lag like counter strike on a windows 98 computer.
<speeddemon24> flash is a resource hog just like that other OS that starts with a w and ends with s, linux users should not say the name
<speeddemon24> i know it does that to me sometimes
<PolitikerNEU> the only systm on which flash is usable is the system which should not be named
<speeddemon24> you make It_That-Must-Not-Be-Named sound like Lord Voldemort in Harry Potter PolitkerNEU :) lol so do i
<speeddemon24> my mom uses that other OS
<speeddemon24> try another flash plugin, like an opensource one see if it is better
<jasmin_> dhq: hi i m back
<speeddemon24> thats for u <rami>
<speeddemon24> hi
<dudz5150> hi, good evening
<Agent_bob> what is a windows 98 computer ?
<jasmin_> dhq: how r u dude
<dhq> jasmin_: hi
<jasmin_> dhq: whasssssssssssup
<dudz5150> can anyone try to help me to install kubuntu 8.04?
<rami> aah, it took some time for me to know that, since i  you was talking to someone else
<speeddemon24> what time zone are u dudz5150 in eastern it is only 312PM
<jasmin_> dudz5150: ya sure
<speeddemon24> oh i can help
<rami> Agent_bob: i dont have a clue.
<speeddemon24> whats you problem
<dudz5150> thanks
<speeddemon24> it depend if i know it or not
<dudz5150> well, everything is runnin`fine
<speeddemon24> k
<speeddemon24> live cd?
<jasmin_> dudz5150: whats the prob
<dudz5150> but in that part that i`ve to create my partitions and that stuff
<dudz5150> the installation doesn`t recognize any partition
<speeddemon24> oh just tell it guided use all
<speeddemon24> oh
<speeddemon24> hmmm
<dudz5150> and I can`t create any new partition
<speeddemon24> what kind of hard drive
<speeddemon24> what kind of hard drive
<dudz5150> i believe that is a sata
<speeddemon24> oh crap sata is a pain for me
<dudz5150> it`s a new computer, i`m installing it for my brother
<dudz5150> yeah
<dudz5150> this sata stuff
<speeddemon24> try the kde-forum.org for help in the installation category or ubuntuforums.com
<dudz5150> i don`t know... i don`t like it very much
<speeddemon24> try the kde-forum.org for help in the installation category or ubuntuforums.com
<dudz5150> humm
<dudz5150> ok
<dudz5150> i`ll try it
<dudz5150> thanks
<speeddemon24> i use regular hard drive so it is relatively easy, i just say use all-guided and it works
<dudz5150> yeah
<Agent_bob> or manually partition it in a console.
<dudz5150> i`ve installed kubuntu and ubuntu in another 3 pcs here in my home
<dudz5150> and always was great
<dudz5150> everything automatic
<dudz5150> :/
<Agent_bob> sudo cfdisk /dev/sda     #sda is only a guess there.   fdisk -l should reveal the exact
<speeddemon24> check this google search it should work
<speeddemon24> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=kubuntu+8.04+sata+drive+live+install&btnG=Google+Search
<dru> guys im editing a php file written in java script....how can i actually view my changes ...id like to be able to "see" what changes are made ...how can i do that ?
<speeddemon24> where is it at? /var/www ?
<dru> its saved to my desktop .... i have already tryed with firefox ...
<chosig> if i seem to have both kde3 and kde4 installed, and want to drop kde3... does that question belong in #kubuntu-kde4?
<dudz5150> thanks
<dudz5150> i`ll tryit
<speeddemon24> oh just do this sudo apt-get remove kde
<dudz5150> and i`ll come back to response
<speeddemon24> or sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<speeddemon24> probably both
<speeddemon24> @ <dru> go to firefox/konquerer and go /home/username/Desktop/page.php
<speeddemon24> should work
<speeddemon24> it may try to dl it though
<dru> thjanks man
<speeddemon24> HOLD ON it wont work most likely
<dru> yeah thats what it does right now
<speeddemon24> oh sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql
<speeddemon24> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart when done
<dru> me?
<speeddemon24> then move file to /var/www or /var/www/html, whichever it should load, it did for me
<speeddemon24> yeah u
<Agent_bob> chosig actually no, this is probably the place for that.
<dru> k
<dru> anks
<dru> thanks
<Agent_bob> chosig although that would not be a simple question.  "how to shed kde3* and keep kde4*?"   not sure i can answer it for you.
<chosig> Agent_bob: ok, thanks...
<chosig> Agent_bob: perhaps if i "just" drop kde from scratch and install the kde4 meta-package
<ubuntu_> Hello... I'm trying to resize my ext3 partition into some free space behind the partition... how can I do this?
<minhaaj> gqparted Lupus-The-Second
<Lupus-The-Second> minhaaj: On... Kubuntu
<speeddemon24> LupusTheSecond unsure about that
<minhaaj> yes you can use gqparted on kubuntu
<Lupus-The-Second> I don't have it
<minhaaj> you can format ntfs drives to ext file systems for the use of linux
<minhaaj> install it
<minhaaj> !gqparted
<ubottu> Factoid gqparted not found
<minhaaj> !qparted
<ubottu> Factoid qparted not found
<minhaaj> hang on
<Lupus-The-Second> Is it in any way different from qtparted?
<SabreWolfy> Question --> Why does Kubuntu Hardy sometimes NOT prompt for a password after resume from hibernate
<Lupus-The-Second> Because I tried that and it doesn't work.
<minhaaj> did you ?
<Agent_bob> chosig maybe something like.   >>>  sudo for q in `dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3 | grep kde | grep -v 4` ;do apt-get remove $q ;done   <<< that should be interactive and i can tell you ahead of time it will yeld some errors after removing the first few packages...
<minhaaj> Lupus-The-Second:  why do you want to have more space anyways ? you can access ntfs partitions and write it by default in kubuntu
<Agent_bob> chosig but if you look at the package lists that it is sujesting to remove before answering yes then it should be safe.
<speeddemon24> hmm good question
<dru> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Agent_bob> i could use expect and refine that somewhat...     may do that in a few days.
<speeddemon24> <SabreWolfy> Question --> Why does Kubuntu Hardy sometimes NOT prompt for a password after resume from hibernate   it does that to me, try googling it
<Lupus-The-Second> minhaaj: Did you by any chance read what i said?
<chosig> Agent_bob: thanks a bunch (i really suck at oneliners :P)
<Lupus-The-Second> I said nothing about ntfs
<SabreWolfy> speeddemon24: googled it many times; not found anything useful
<Lupus-The-Second> I have an ext3 partition... behind it is free space
<Lupus-The-Second> I'd like to merge the two together into a big happy partition-like family
<SabreWolfy> speeddemon24: google on what terms? kubuntu not prompting for password on resume
<minhaaj> i have no idea why you cant do it with qparted
<minhaaj> its very unusual
<minhaaj> sorry i can't be of any help.
<Lupus-The-Second> minhaaj: THis
<Lupus-The-Second> Error: File system has an incompatible feature enabled.
<Lupus-The-Second> qtparted gives me that when it starts
<minhaaj> what feature have you enabled ?
<dru> minhaaj: how bout gparted :sudo gparted
<Lupus-The-Second> I don't know
<minhaaj> try uninstalling and reinstalling gqparted
<chosig> Agent_bob: it throws a syntax error, at grep -v 4` ;do
<dru> or sudo qparted
<minhaaj> dunno dru. i have never used it.
<speeddemon24> repartitioning didnt work for me
<dru> its pretty much the same
<speeddemon24> never has
<dru> but you may be able to do it by giving it root permissions
<Lupus-The-Second> There's no such thing as qparted
<dru> run it as root
<minhaaj> qparted ?
<Lupus-The-Second> You mean like I've been doing?
<speeddemon24> sudo qparted
<dru> i think its more a fanicfied terminal fdisk
<Agent_bob> Lupus-The-Second gparted cd
<dru> qtparted has the gui
<Lupus-The-Second> Agent_bob: What?
<dru> qparted is used in slax dists
<Agent_bob> Lupus-The-Second the live gparted cd can do that.
<dru> !qparted
<ubottu> Factoid qparted not found
<Agent_bob> Lupus-The-Second http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/ <<< that one.
<Lupus-The-Second> Alright
<Lupus-The-Second> Wait...
<Lupus-The-Second> I installed gparted
<Lupus-The-Second> IT MAY WORK
<dru> yeppy
<dru> :D
<Lupus-The-Second> Console isn't chucking errors like it drank 5 litres of cider...
<minhaaj> you didnt have gparted installed ?
<minhaaj> omg !!!
<Lupus-The-Second> minhaaj: You're giving me the urge to slap you, stop it.
<Agent_bob> Lupus-The-Second i may not have all my facts streight about what you are trying to do.  but you can't alter a mounted fs   so if it's your system fs you'll have to use something like the gparted cd .   if it's just storage space then you can use gparted from the installed system.
<Lupus-The-Second> Agent_bob: I'm on a kubuntu, KDE, live CD
<dru> terminal :mount ...to see whats mounted
<PhoenixGI> Hay look it's, Agent_bob
<dru> hey Agent_bob
<dru> *dru waves
<Agent_bob> Lupus-The-Second ok.   but unless they have improved it.   it may not work for that.
<Agent_bob> hey fellas.
<Lupus-The-Second> Oh good it's started
<trappist> no reason it shouldn't - if you're on a live cd, your partitions aren't mounted, or if they are, can be unmounted
<speeddemon24> whoever it was that wanted powersave try this sudo /usr/lib/kde4/bin/systemsettings -caption "%c"  then go to advanced tab
<Lupus-The-Second> it appears to be working... so I'm following the law of computing for when things are working - not going to f*** with it
<speeddemon24> enter in console
<speeddemon24> ah ok
<Lupus-The-Second> /gone
<trappist> Lupus-The-Second: the law of computing is, if it ain't broke, tweak it
<minhaaj> what a jerk! i told him to do gparted
<minhaaj> and he wanted to slap me
<minhaaj> and in the end it worked
<minhaaj> helping ppl is really a thankless job
<trappist> minhaaj: I think he wanted to slap you when you lol'ed him for not having it installed
<Agent_bob> trappist true about the mounting,  but up to dapper the live *buntu cd's seem'd very problematic when streaching partitions backwards.
<dru> *dru gives minhaaj a hug and says thanks
<speeddemon24> no heres my saying for computers, if it dont work, lower your expectations, reboot and pray it works this time
<minhaaj> isnt  it stupid that he didnt install gparted and he said it doesnt work ?
<minhaaj> scroll up
<minhaaj> ooh thanks dru
<minhaaj> :)
<dru> ;)
<trappist> minhaaj: I know, but whaddyagonna do.
<Agent_bob> trappist is that the second or third law of computing,  i always get those two confused   :)))
<minhaaj> i can't stop helping for some bad apples trappist :)
<minhaaj> i love helping if i could
<speeddemon24> quit talking about him like that behind his back, everyone screws up sometimes
<trappist> Agent_bob: I dunno, it's just my personal motto :)
<minhaaj> this is the spirit of linux
<speeddemon24> yep
<Pennycook_> minhaaj: I think before you tell people that they're stupid, you should read a bit more closely.  He was having problems with QTparted, not Gparted.
<trappist> minhaaj: glad to hear it.  irc would be a ghost town if we all let that stuff get to us.
<minhaaj> Pennycook_:  he could actually do a google search ?
<Pennycook_> minhaaj: ...that doesn't even make any sense.
<minhaaj> nvm Pennycook_
<trappist> at any rate it's probably time to stop ripping on the dearly departed.
<trappist> de/parted.  heh.
<speeddemon24> yep i agree
<speeddemon24> hahaha :)
<speeddemon24> nice one trappist
<trappist> :)
<PhoenixGI> Oh gawd, it's the bad pun hour
<trappist> yeah, sorry.
<speeddemon24> pardon
<PhoenixGI> hehe
<minhaaj> I wish one day we teach linux in schools instead of windows
<minhaaj> i hate windows
<minhaaj> :s
<Agent_bob> trappist im/parted some humour to the channel
<speeddemon24> my school uses mac but dont teach us squat unless we ask
<SitUbuntuSit> I'm going to make an OS and name it Doors
<speeddemon24> i hate mac and windows
<dru> i use a mac ...but hate osx
<dru> grrrrrrrrrrr
<trappist> Agent_bob: almost good, but I didn't leave, so /part doesn't really work
<PhoenixGI> Minhaaj, that day has to wait untill I learn it, cant have my kids messing with my PC's in a mannor I don't understand
<minhaaj> lol the only computers we had access to until i was 15 were netcafes
<minhaaj> PhoenixGI: its not far.
<SabreWolfy> speeddemon24: so what was the solution? It prompts for password most times on resume, but not all
<trappist> we had apple ][e's when I was in school
<minhaaj> kids should understand what different open source makes and how to improve it
<aceweb> we had bbc micros
<minhaaj> it starts with early age :)
<PhoenixGI> Trappist All hail the green Screen PC's
<trappist> 64 screamin kilobytes of ram... didn't even NEED a hard drive!
<SitUbuntuSit> We used to go to the town square and use tin cans, strings and an abacus
<trappist> or was it 640
<PhoenixGI> minhaaj if it makes you feel any better, my 10 year old is ticked that I haven't install Kolf (or was it Kgolf) yet
<speeddemon24> i have pretty well VOWED to myself NEVER to use windows again
<trappist> networked via IP-over-avian-carrier
<minhaaj> heh
<minhaaj> you should PhoenixGI
<minhaaj> lure em in :)
<speeddemon24> hey u guys u want to check out my site that pretty well revoles around Linux and other computer stuff?
<Pennycook_> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<speeddemon24> i might give the address later
<trappist> Pennycook_: good call
<minhaaj> i was a windows user 7 days ago
<minhaaj> and now i swear to god i'd never go back.
<minhaaj> btw is anyone using google earth with kubuntu ?
<minhaaj> mine is so unstable. it keeps splashing the screen
<SabreWolfy> speeddemon24: so what was the solution regarding kubuntu resume passwor? It prompts for password most times on resume, but not all
<speeddemon24> wow i switched May 17, my B-Day i got a new computer and put Linux on it i swear it is the best experiance i have ever had with a computer once it is set up, Linux is fun but teaches you somthing
<Agent_bob> i hear that on yahoo [ u == you ] && [ r == are ]     glad it's not that way around here yet   <pet pieve #361>
<speeddemon24> IDK try kde-forum.org look in there
<minhaaj> linux sure has long learning curve but it is hard to configure i must accept
<speeddemon24> i havent found anything
<trappist> Agent_bob: peeve (spelling is one of mine)
<minhaaj> but its worth listening
<speeddemon24> Hey i use g earth
<speeddemon24> it work perfect
<minhaaj> speeddemon24:  what video card ?
<minhaaj> i am using radeon x1400
<speeddemon24> i have nVidia 6200 card though
<speeddemon24> stable as can be
<Agent_bob> trappist heh.  between us they will all have to tighten up...
<minhaaj> any idea whats going wrong with mine ?
<minhaaj> compiz is working fine
<speeddemon24> what kind of card
<minhaaj> means 3D accelerator is installed
<minhaaj> ATI radeon X1400
<speeddemon24> what CPU memory etc
<speeddemon24> K graphics should be fine
<speeddemon24> mine i can see my house with it :)
<minhaaj> i can too, in windows though
<speeddemon24> hmm, openGL mode or not
<minhaaj> its 1.66 dual core dell inspiron 6400
<minhaaj> 1 gb ram
<minhaaj> 120 gb hard disk, super drive, wifi, bluetooth
<speeddemon24> k ram/Processor SHOULD be good, prob a linux problem if it is unstable, try going into the Adept/Synaptic Manager and reinstalling it see if it helps
<pim_> !lines
<ubottu> Factoid lines not found
<pim_> !punctuation
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<speeddemon24> hold on ill be right back
<minhaaj> its not in adept
<minhaaj> you have to dl it from website
<speeddemon24> its in synaptic for me, google-earth package
<speeddemon24> BRB
<pim_> !punctuation
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Agent_bob> ok i'm back now.    who's next ?
<PhoenixGI> Agent_bob Who's next for what?
<Agent_bob> well i come here for a reason,    most of the time  ;/
<Agent_bob> and contrarry it's not for the OT descussion   lol
<speeddemon24> [15:52] <pim_> !punctuation
<speeddemon24> [15:52] <ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<speeddemon24> thats picky.
<PhoenixGI> Agent_bob Oh, right, topic... hmmmm
<speeddemon24> imo that is
<speeddemon24> im back, google earth person, got it reinstalled yey
<pim_> speeddemon24, keep it on topic, and use proper punctuation.
<Agent_bob> speeddemon24 it nessecarry in #ubuntu   not so much here most of the time.
<speeddemon24> yet, not yey
<speeddemon24> oh ok sorry guys i didnt know i thought this was regular chat board.
<speeddemon24> where u didnt use punctuation if u didnt want to.
<minhaaj> where in synaptic manager speeddemon24 ?
<pim_> speeddemon24, maybe you should try #kubuntu-offtopic ;-)
<minhaaj> can't find t
<speeddemon24> why off topic.
<speeddemon24> im on topic, sort of
<speeddemon24> oops, forgot the period .
<Agent_bob> minhaaj it's an gnome app   you can install it and use it in kde   but the default kde app is  adept
<minhaaj> ok got it
<speeddemon24> hmm, do u just have Kubuntu or KDE+Ubuntu?
<minhaaj> it would work seamlessly with kde ?
<speeddemon24> oh ok
<speeddemon24> good
<minhaaj> i have kubuntu
<speeddemon24> sorry ...
<Agent_bob> minhaaj yes
<minhaaj> i dont know if you can use gnome with KDE too ?
<speeddemon24> yep
<minhaaj> is that stable ?
<Agent_bob> minhaaj you can.
<Agent_bob> minhaaj yes
<speeddemon24> sudo apt-get install gnome
<Pennycook_> minhaaj: You don't have to install Gnome to use KDE, Gnome apps just use GTK instead of Qt.
<speeddemon24> i think thats what it is.
<minhaaj> ahh
<minhaaj> ppl dont like gnome
<minhaaj> i have been strongly recommended against using gnome
<minhaaj> :)
<Agent_bob> minhaaj you can mix and match as you like.   i have five desktop environments installed here
<speeddemon24> i do and dont at the same time. latey i have been using kde4 only, i now use 4.1 beta.
<came0> forget about KDE and gnome, use stumpwm!  =)
 * Agent_bob didn't say he used a GUI just that they were installed.
<minhaaj> great
<minhaaj> i can't find google earth under 'internet'
<Pennycook_> minhaaj: Just to make the point clear, Firefox is a GTK app.  Just install an app you want to use and it'll install the necessary packages.  I don't have Gnome installed, but that doesn't stop me from using "Gnome apps"
<minhaaj> where has synaptics installed it ?
<speeddemon24> i like kde4 now, i didnt like it before.
<minhaaj> ahh ok
<minhaaj> kde4 is in development
<minhaaj> its not very stable
<pim_> it is not
<speeddemon24> terminal -> sudo synaptic
<Agent_bob> minhaaj it's fairly stable, but not complete.
<pim_> that's why I'm waiting for 4.1 or 4.2
<Agent_bob> don't use sudo for gui apps speeddemon24
<minhaaj> where is google earth anyways ?
<Agent_bob> !kdesu
<pim_> Agent_bob there are many features that don't work very well
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<speeddemon24> use 4.1beta is good enough for now
<Agent_bob> pim_ it's lacking many things  yes.
<speeddemon24> oh ok i didnt know, but yet i have ubuntu+kde not kubuntu only
<Agent_bob> !gksudo | speeddemon24
<ubottu> speeddemon24: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<minhaaj> btw guys, i still can't locate gearth :)
<PhoenixGI> kdesu id kind of hit and miss in remix
<PhoenixGI> Sometimes you have to specify the patch to the app in question
<speeddemon24> ok in synaptic go to search->google
<speeddemon24> should bring up google earth somewhere
<minhaaj> ook
<Agent_bob> PhoenixGI patch ?
<Agent_bob> !menu
<ubottu> Factoid menu not found
<Agent_bob> ;/
<Agent_bob> alt+f2; kbuildsycoca   # then check your kmenu again.
<minhaaj> nope still very buggy
<speeddemon24> hmmm odd
<Agent_bob> unless you are using kde4 then this is not the right channel.
<minhaaj> when i try to delete it. it says permission to /home is denied
<minhaaj> i am using kde3
<speeddemon24> cant help now sorry
<speeddemon24> idk what to do
<Agent_bob> minhaaj you have used   sudo with a gui app ?
<minhaaj> i am not sure. how do you do that ?
<speeddemon24> this is kubuntu not kde4 so feel free to post unless the rules say otherwise, but this is not #kde4 only or something, am i correct?
<Agent_bob> minhaaj "own your home"    alt+f2; kdesudo chown $USER $HOME -R
<minhaaj> ok hang on
<minhaaj> done
<Agent_bob> any time a user is having permission problems in their ~ they should probably "own their home"
<minhaaj> ok let me see now
<minhaaj> nope access denied
<Agent_bob> show me the full error message
<Agent_bob> !paste | minhaaj
<ubottu> minhaaj: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Garepjotr> i need to make a boot swap and root partition right?
<minhaaj> umm it won't copy
<minhaaj> let me upload screenshot
<speeddemon24> quick question about kde4
<speeddemon24> why does my usb device "flash stick" open in amarok?
<Agent_bob> Garepjotr need ?   none of those are nesseccary,  you must have a root fs    the installer may require you to add a swap space of some sort.    but "need" is questionable
<minhaaj> http://www.dumparump.com/view.php?id=wAV4Yxd
<minhaaj> see its in bottom where you can see access denied
<brohan> is anyone knowledgeable about dcop, I'm trying to make an idiotic script?
<Garepjotr> for some reason i can't add teh last partition.. is teher a limit to 5 partitions on disk?
<francois> bonjour a tous
<brohan> I'm trying to get a script to automatically raise and give focus to my konsole window
<brohan> I'm using 'dcop konsole-`pidof konsole` terminal raise'
<brohan> and I've used window-specific settings to turn focus stealing protection off for konsole
<Agent_bob> Garepjotr the ubiquity standard is to use  a root and swap partitions.     but partitions are not a requirement for a linux os.      and there is a limit in *parted of four primary partitions. yes.
<brohan> but when I run my script, it brings it to the workspace I want.. but it doesn't give it focus
<Agent_bob> minhaaj k  give me a second.
<minhaaj> ok
<speeddemon24> why does my usb device "flash stick" open in amarok?
<minhaaj> check file assosciations
<speeddemon24> where
<minhaaj> i think its in system settings
<minhaaj> hang on
<Garepjotr> so i could just do with 1 partition?
<speeddemon24> i went in there i have no choise there
<minhaaj> system settings > default applications > file assosciations
<speeddemon24> says should open in dolphin but doesnt
<speeddemon24> keep in mind i use kde4 that was kde3 app that i had to run
<minhaaj> thats strange
<minhaaj> you use amarok ?
<minhaaj> because if you dont, you might want to uninstal lit
<dru> !widgets
<ubottu> Factoid widgets not found
<dru> !superkaramba
<ubottu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<dru> !eyecandy
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<speeddemon24> amarok 1.4 (KDE3) and Amarok 2 Alpha Nightly (KDE4)
<gi000> hi, im suffering from a certain problem with kubuntu on my notebook for over a year now
<dru> gi000: whats the problem ?
<gi000> having an external monitor plugged in while booting i don't get both working
<dru> !dualmonitor
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<gi000> the workaround until now is: unplug the monitor, boot the system and plug it in while kubuntu loads
<gi000> thanks
<Agent_bob> minhaaj you might want to read the freenode rules.
<gi000> !Xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<minhaaj> Agent_bob:  ok
<minhaaj> tell me another image hosting and i'll upload there
<Garepjotr> what fs is advised for root?
<Agent_bob> surely one can be found that does not suround your post with thumbnails of others.
<Agent_bob> Garepjotr ext3
<minhaaj> Agent_bob:  for exampple ?
<Agent_bob> Garepjotr ext2 will also work  but you asked for the sujested fs type,     rieserfs xfs and jfs will all work.
<gi000> dru: there's only information about how to configure it. it's running unless i have it plugged in while booting
<gi000> then the external monitor gets the "main" one
<gi000> and everything goes wrong
<dru> gi000: whats the hardware specs
<dru> hows that set up in bios
<dru> personaly i dont have dual monitors
<minhaaj> Agent_bob:  see this http://www.screenshots.cc/show.php/2929_snapshot3.png.html
<dru> i use a headless server
<Agent_bob> bios on my lappy is very useless,  almost nothing can be adjusted.
<dru> but im pretty sure its probly just a configuration erorr
<dru> how is the setting under "monitors" etc ?
<dwidmann> dru, gi000: my laptop behaves the same way
<minhaaj> why ff is not showing images in facebook ?
<dwidmann> I think the way I fixed it, gi000, is to add "display" sections for each monitor to the xorg.conf file, it seems to pick the right one then.
<gi000> dru: an amilo pro (fujitsu)
<Bangladesh> can someone tell me how can make a keyboard shortcut for changing my keyboard layouts?
<gi000> dru, dwidmann: in the bios i can't change anything about that
<gi000> just make enable the enlargement of the text screen
<dru> yeah .... lemme see
<dru> hardware drivers?
<gi000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17693/
<PhoenixGI> oops, forgot I was still logged in
<SabreWolfy> [1] does Kubuntu run sshd by default? No firewalls active; can ping my remote machine but not SSH in
<dwidmann> gi000: let me show you my xorg.conf file, to show you what I mean.
<dru> system settings >> monitor display >> monitors 1 2 .....etc
<Odd-rationale> SabreWolfy: by defaut you only have openssh-client
<PhoenixGI> Agent_bob patch=path
<Odd-rationale> SabreWolfy: you need to install openssh-server on the server machine to ssh in
<inaety> how can i format an usb stick
<gi000> dru, dwidmann: i'm away for 10 min, coming back soon
<dwidmann> hmm, wait, seems to be in there afterall
<Odd-rationale> inaety: try qtparted or gparted
<inaety> Odd-rationale: oh true
<cdpuk> Hi all, anyone know how to get all 10 buttons on an MX518 work (and all sending unique events)?
<SabreWolfy> Odd-rationale: aaaaaaaaah! I've never ssh'd in or out on that machine before, so chances are that sshd is not running?
<SabreWolfy> Odd-rationale: and if I want to ssh INTO a machine then that machine needs openssh-server ?
<Odd-rationale> SabreWolfy: only the client may be. if you have not installed openssh-server. then no one can ssh in
<dru>  are there seriuously issues with the system setting for the whole dual monitor thing? ...it looks like it should work fine to me
<Odd-rationale> SabreWolfy: correct
<inaety> thanks Odd-rationale, that was probably the easiest thing i've ever done
<Odd-rationale> inaety: np, glad to help
<SabreWolfy> Odd-rationale: Any other way I can get onto that box remotely then ?
<Odd-rationale> SabreWolfy: nope. linux is secure...
<dru> SabreWolfy: where is the "box" and do you have acess to its network ?
<SabreWolfy> Odd-rationale: yes, I guess that's the point!
<SabreWolfy> dru: I have physical access to the machine, just not at the moment; I have VPN access to the network on which it sits
<dru> can you remote desktop in ?
<dru> do you have its user name and password?
<SabreWolfy> dru: no idea -- I've installed the packages I need on the machine, but did not realize I needed openssh-server; it's my server -- I have the username and password yes
<Odd-rationale> dru: he would need to setup vnc on the server first. no?
<slow-motion> hi
<SabreWolfy> Odd-rationale: yea if VNC is not there by default, then it's not there; I've only installed the packages I needed
<dru> yeah .... you can try to ssh it : ssh username@ipaddress
<SabreWolfy> dru: connection refused; I've not installed openssh-server
<Odd-rationale> SabreWolfy: vnc is there by default, but you are not there to setup the connection
<dru> hmmm
<Odd-rationale> i think...
<SabreWolfy> aaah
<SabreWolfy> tried to get in to machine this evening, but a door which is always open, was now closed and locked
<dru> no dude....you could try other things... but yeah ....highly unlikly ....
<SabreWolfy> yea -- wait until Monday I think !!
<Odd-rationale> SabreWolfy: break the door
<SabreWolfy> Odd-rationale: believe me, I was tempted; travelled all the way there at night damnit ! :)
<dru> no well he has the user name and passwd
<dru> ....what else runs on the server
<dru> can you nmap please?
<SabreWolfy> dru: it's got whatever is there by default and the packages I've installed, which are all unrelated to this problem I think
<SabreWolfy> I can ping the machine ! :)
<Odd-rationale> SabreWolfy: well, you can have someone do it for you. and change the password after they install openssh-server for you...
<Odd-rationale> someone with physical access
<dru> can you give me the ipaddress
<dru> ?
<SabreWolfy> Odd-rationale: true true; or I could try tomorrow if the door is open
<Odd-rationale> why would he do that?
<gi000> dru, dwidmann: back again
<SabreWolfy> dru: yea WHY would I do that? :) Besides, it's on a VPN
<dru> try this in the terminal :nmap ipaddress
<SabreWolfy> dru: it's not just sitting out on the 'net with it's ass exposed on port 22 :)
<dwidmann> welcome ....gi000, that actually isn't far off what I did to my xorg.conf, though I think I left xinerama off.
<dru> no it would nee something runnign on 22 for it to be "exposed"
<gi000>  it seems to me, that something changes the both of the monitors
<dru> SabreWolfy: if you post a list of what ports are open we may be able to help you with a method to acess an open port
<gi000> and so they don't get the right resolution
<dwidmann> gi000: worst case, you could set the res manually if needed with systemsettings or xrandr
<gi000> dwidmann: that doesn't work without restarting x
<gi000> and the xorg.conf created by the configuration tool was buggy too
<SabreWolfy> dru: working on it
<SabreWolfy> dru: nmap ipaddress   does nothing --- nmap just parks off ---- I need a "-a" ?
 * chull smiles
<dwidmann> gi000: I don't mean to use it to manage the conf, just to set the resolution for one time purposes, it should be able to do that okay, I had res issues too ..... it was trying to use 1680x1050 on my laptop, obviously a bit of a problem.
<rami> Is there any software for visualisation control like Arkaos but for Ubuntu?
<gi000> dru, dwidmann: i tried kubuntu with kde4, but there was no improvement for this
<dwidmann> gi000: if anything, KDE4 is *worse* at handling dualhead
<Griz> X broke. :-(   dpkg-reconfigure  <what package>   to correct this??
<dwidmann> for now anyhow
<dru>  gi000: what dto your settings look like in the monitors display section of system settings?
<SabreWolfy> dru: nope, it seems pretty secure;
<chull> I have gutsy, i was trying to open amarok and got an error:  NTP support is not installed, How do I get Alsamixer back?
<SabreWolfy> dru: what port is "ping" on? other than that port 1720 is open
<dru> yeah .... is there anything running on the server? like a page... or some program acessing the internet? nothing?
<gi000> dru: what do you mean? i see the correct resolutions there at the moment
<dwidmann> gi000: to be honest, I think my xorg.conf was much simpler, perhaps it's the specifics that are the cause of your problem? I specified nothing more than the resolution in the monitor sections. No modelines and fancy stuff like that, and it worked well.
<dru>  SabreWolfy : ping its just an application asking for a responce on "port"
<gi000> dwidmann: i didn't have that much before, i recently switched to 8.04
<dru> kinda like ping pong
<SabreWolfy> dru: what port does it use tho ?
<dru> on your computer?
<gi000> dwidmann: but it took one afternoon for a friend of mine to figure it out how to get both run
<dwidmann> gi000: theoretically, in 8.04, you should be able to run with the xorg.conf missing, rl isn't that nice typically though
<SabreWolfy> dru: what port does ping use I mean ?
<dru> SabreWolfy: ping is sent from your computer to "any and all" ports (on the recieveing computer)  to find out what ports the recieveing computer is using
<dru> pong will return from which ever ports respond on the recieveing computer
<dwidmann> gi000: try going with a minimalistic xorg.conf and seeing what happens
<SabreWolfy> dru: ah ok; well then it only has port 1720 open !
<dru> so the computer pings A* from b* and the A* returns a list to B* with what port A* returned the ping from B*
<dru> did it say what protocoll ning as well ?it is ru
<dru> *did it say what prtocoll it i running ?
<_sourcemaker> can I use kde 4.1b for daily use?
<stdin> you can try
<gi000> dwidmann: another thing i have to mention is that the package 915resolution is needed for the correct resolution to be set up correctly. could this interfere with the the wrong setting i get having connected the other display?
<dwidmann> _sourcemaker: Iwouldn't recommend it
<dwidmann> _sourcemaker: unless your goal  is bug reporting :)
 * stdin will be, but stdin is crazy!
<minhaaj_> lol
<_sourcemaker> ok
<SabreWolfy> dru: port 1720/tcp    open    H.323/Q.931?
<chalcedony> (((((( engineer ))))))
<dru> SabreWolfy: gimme a sec
<dwidmann> gi000: dunno, mayyyyyyybe
<engineer> (((((( chalcedony ))))))
<robotgeek> engineer: please don't play in here
<chalcedony> :)
<chalcedony> robotgeek: ty
<engineer> play'
<engineer> ?
<chalcedony> My husband has gutsy, he was trying to open amarok and got an error:  NTP support is not installed, How do I get Alsamixer back?
<engineer> sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<chalcedony> engineer: some people don't understand friendly greetings
<dru> SabreWolfy:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transmission_Control_Protocol
<chalcedony> ahh
<chalcedony> i had the wrong name i was trying
<chalcedony> ty
<dru> SabreWolfy: i dont think were getting in
<dru> today
<engineer> connection is weak, i'm not playing ffs
<robotgeek> too much time on irc is just adding negativity to me life. sigh
<SabreWolfy> dru: nope! it's fine tho -- at least I know the network there is pretty secure !
 * robotgeek takes up in offtopic
<gi000> dru, dwidmann: i'll try it. thanks
<dru> yeah it will be till you start opening things up and using the server
<dru> :D
<dru> linux is safe ... thats why we use it
<SabreWolfy> where on earth do I change the colours in pidgin ?!
<engineer> pidgin is not a kde app
<dwidmann> gi000: will your video display work with the intel driver, or do you *have* to use i810, afaik the intel driver is supposed to be better
<engineer> dru linux is safe if you're careful
<SabreWolfy> engineer: yeeeeeeees?
<dru> yes engineer is very correct
<dru> *dru puts the spotlight on engineer
<dru> drum rollll
<SabreWolfy> does that mean I can't change the colours ?
<dru> :P
 * SabreWolfy knew he should have used Kopete
<dru> or konversation
<chalcedony> i think his problem may be larger.. his mouse pointer is jerkey and xchat is not moving, I can't minimize xchat or bring up a terminal on his box.
<dru> xchat
<dru> chalcedony: is it a laptop ?
<chalcedony> dru: no desktop
<gi000> dwidmann: i tried both a year ago and the i810 worked instead of the other :)
<gi000> dwidmann: the other is just "intel"?
<SabreWolfy> dru: ooh yes Konversation; what is Kopete hten ?
<dru> SabreWolfy: its a kde app
<dru> :)
<engineer> SabreWolfy kopete is a messenger
<chalcedony> we don't get viruses, right?
<engineer> konversation is an irc client
<SabreWolfy> ah but Kopete does IRC protocol
<engineer> chalcedony you do, but then can't execute if they were made for windows
<engineer> SabreWolfy i think so
<engineer> tias
<chalcedony> engineer: yup..
<engineer> try it and see
<SabreWolfy> anyone using KDE 4.1 Beta 1 ?
<dru> you can even get a virus scanner and scan your linux system ... tho you never need it for you but for files you tranfere and stuff
<incense> SabreWolfy: I'm running 4.1 and loving it!
<chalcedony> so.. he can't find programs that were there before, and it's crashing xchat ..
<dru> incense: hows it working out ?
<SabreWolfy> incense: ok! I tried 4.0 and didn't really like it; 4.1 now comes with the PIM stuff too
<dru>  chalcedony: did you try running them in the terminal ?
<incense> dru: Great so far. I really like the new PIM app. I've had a few plasma krashes, but nothing too big.
<Sakui> 4.0 kept crashing on me.
<dru> yeah same here so im stil on 3.5
<dru> it works
<dru> :P
<dwidmann> gi000: the intel driver was new in 7.10 I think. I'm not sure if it's compatible with the old cards or not, why not try it and see?
<dru> (blush)
<chalcedony> dru: he got the error and called me in, i said ok let's get alsa.. and got the right name for alsa.. but i can't open a terminal
<incense> 4.1 is a big improvment over the 4.0.x releases.
<dru> how bout a tty
<chalcedony> and Xchat is not moving.. won't let me click
<dru> or the ctrl alt f*
<dru> F*
<dru> 1 2
<dru> 3
<dru> 4
<dru> etc
<chalcedony> didnt try that yet
<Sakui> incense: how did you get kde 4.1?
<gi000> dwidmann: i'll give it a try
<chalcedony> let me go see
<SabreWolfy> incense: why would I want KDE 4.x rather than 3.5.9
<chalcedony> praise God for multiple computers .. last time i had a problem 3 more failed
<gi000> in theory i could run one screen with the intel driver and the other with the i810?
<incense> Sakui: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.1beta1.php
<dru> chalcedony: that would give you a termainl interface .. you can se whats wrong and do some configurations ...;;)
<dwidmann> gi000: maybe, I don't know, one way to find out.
<Sakui> incense: did you remove 3.5.9?
<incense> SavreWolfy: Because you like to file bug reports. ;) It's not super stable, but I like the look and feel, and plasma is nice.
<chalcedony> dru: not even control alt backspace.
<SabreWolfy> what is a GUI good for on a server / backup sorta machine ? what can you ONLY do in a GUI ?
<coreymon77> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<coreymon77> bot lag?
<coreymon77> dammit ubotu
<SabreWolfy> incense: ok! I prefer a more stable system I think !! I'll wait for the final 4.1 :)
<incense> Sakui: No, I still have 3.5.9. There are still some apps that depend on 3.5 (knetworkmanager and adept are big ones.
<Sakui> k
<SabreWolfy> dru: how can I get a machine not to book into X ?
<SabreWolfy> dru: boot
<engineer> uninstall the login manager
<incense> SabreWolfy: I don't blame you. So far though, it's been a really nice experience. The devs on #kubuntu-kde4 have been really helpful, and are working on bugs very quickly.
<engineer> or disable it in the rc
<SabreWolfy>  engineer: kdm presumably? can I just apt-get remove it ?!
<engineer> it might remove other stuff
<SabreWolfy> incense: can you make it look less .. gaudy / garish / kitchy / over the top ? I thought it was just TOO much when I installed it (4.0) :)
<dru> SabreWolfy: startx
<SabreWolfy> dru: wut ?
<dru> if you have x installed ... and your terminal prompts......log in and then startx
<slow-motion> n8
<dru> on boot you just want to boot
<dru> so boot ...and log into x after youve booted
<incense> SabreWolfy: There are themes just as in 3.5. I can run the old Plastik theme with the widgets if I want to make it look like KDE 3.
<coreymon77> whats easier, mounting a ntfs partition for read access while running from a livecd, or from a real kubuntu installation?
<dru> live cd
<dru> you can also just use the diskmounter to add the stuff to fstab
<SabreWolfy> dru: I wanna REMOVE GUI from an installation !: )
<dru> !diskmounter
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<dru> SabreWolfy: apt-get remove x
<SabreWolfy> incense: aah ok; and you say 4.1 beta 1 is still a little unstable ?
<SabreWolfy> dru: <gasp> really? eee that sounds scary actually !
<dru> yeah it is
<SabreWolfy> apt-get remove *
<SabreWolfy> hehehehee
<coreymon77> dru: so, diskmounter on the livecd?
<dru> the darkness of the terminal will envelope you like a soft warn blanket
<coreymon77> dru: or on the real install
<dru> coreymon77. the real one
<incense> SabreWolfy: I've had a few crashes, but nothing that has scared me off. 4.1 has a lot more stability then any other KDE 4 release I've used.
<dru> on the live cd your fstab will dissapear after reboot
<Sakui> incense: downloading
<coreymon77> dru: this is an emergency first aid recovery mission
<coreymon77> dru: so, does that really matter?
<dru> that would only be if youd like to temporarily mount the *win partition for some quick editing
<dru> do you need to edit the partition tables?
<dru> if so then use the live cd
<incense> SabreWolfy: Let us know how it goes! #kubuntu-kde4 if you have any problems.
<dru> cause you wont be able to do it from your hard installation
<coreymon77> dru: the hard drive messed, and wont boot, we need to get data from it
<coreymon77> dru: so, livecd/
<coreymon77> ?
<SabreWolfy> incense: oooh your own channel; tell me about the pim apps in 4.1 ....
<dru> its pretty much the same
<dru> i like to do it from my hard installs so that i know where i am and have all my tools at the ready
<incense> yeah, it's pretty much the same, different buttons, and the new theme. I'm a kontact fan though, so I was pretty stoked to use the new release.
<dru> im assuming that the win hard drive is a different hard drive then the one you are currently runing from
<BluesKaj> coreymon77, try Supergrub disk or Ultimate Boot disk if you can
<coreymon77> its not me, its a friend
<dru> muahahahahahah
<dru> yeha okay
<coreymon77> he has both a livecd (given to him by me) and a real install
<BluesKaj> well then your friend :)
<gi000> dru, dwidmann: no chance. i was not able to start x having bootet with the monitor connected
<coreymon77> which should he use
<dru> they are identical
<gi000> dru, dwidmann: the intel driver doesn't work either
<coreymon77> okay then
<dru> gi000: how bout restriced drivers section ?
<minhaaj_> is there a nokia pc suite for linux ?
<gi000> i only put intel instead of i810
<BluesKaj> coreymon77, sounds like he needs to get back to windows , tell him to download and burn Ultimate Bootdisk if possible
<gi000> the xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed on my computer
<coreymon77> he doesnt really, he just wants the data
<dru> oh yeah
<dru> blueskaj thats a good one
<dru> coreymon77: do you need help rescuing the data?
<coreymon77> no, just wanted to know how
<BluesKaj> well, then perhaps restoring grub will do ,and then he can access the ntfs partition from Storage media in system menu
<dru> is anything accessable?
<coreymon77> easiest way taht is
<gi000> dwidmann: there is no other intel driver i suppose
<dru> yeah its probly something simple like the mbr or someth ing
<dwidmann> gi000: just those two
<coreymon77> no, he dropped his lappy :P
<dru> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<dru> ouch
<BluesKaj> super grub disk will restore the mbr
<dru> pain
<dru> ummmm
<dru> take out the drive... nount it on your system and eject the data to an alternative source....format check for bad sectors... you know
<coreymon77> dru: thats what we are doing
<coreymon77> dru: i do know what im doing with linux you know :P just dont use ntfs much
<dru> ....the see if you can reinstall windows on it ....(if it has no bad sectors) if it does use the live parted disk to "mark" them ...and see how that turns out
<coreymon77> dru: first we are getting the data
<dru> okay then ... you dont need to fiddle with fstab for that ... just try mounting it
<dru> to a mont point
<dru> *mount
<gi000> the other thing is that i really would like to switch between the two monitor and the just-lcd mode
<gi000> without having to reboot every time
<dru> gi000: you may hav better luck getting a switch thingy
<gi000> if i know want to connect a beamer, a first have to restart at least x if not the whole system
<gi000> dru: what does that mean?
<dru> an external switch for all the extra plug ins?
<dru> just some fancy hardware gadgetry
<dwidmann> gi000: well, you could just use xrandr --output LCD --off / xrandr --output LCD --auto or similar
<gi000> that wouldn't change the problem i thing. i would have to reboot every time i switch something there :)
<dru> well not if its like plug n play
<dwidmann> You apparently don't know what xrandr does then,l gi000
<SabreWolfy> ARGH always something with Linux machines
 * SabreWolfy rants and raves
<jhutchins_wk> gi000: You don't have to reboot.
<dru> SabreWolfy: isnt it exciting ?????
<SabreWolfy> ctrl-alt-f2 gives me a white screen
<SabreWolfy> not a proper text login screen
<SabreWolfy> why why
<SabreWolfy> dru: NO! :)
<dru> :/
<dru> k
<SabreWolfy> f3 the same
<dru> try with f1
<SabreWolfy> em with f1
<SabreWolfy> same with f1
<dru> sheesh dude what did you remove?
<SabreWolfy> why can't I get a proper terminal login now <<sigh>>
<gi000> i used it once :)
 * SabreWolfy has been very tempted today to return to W*ndows!!
<jhutchins_wk> SabreWolfy: oh, like windows doesn't throw random failures at you.
<dru> *dru slaps  SabreWolfy.....No (slap) no windzoe
<coreymon77> SabreWolfy: whats the matter
<jhutchins_wk> SabreWolfy: what did you change most recently?
<dru> :p
<gi000> dwidmann, jhutchings_wk: it tells me that there is only one screen (because of xinerama i suppose)?
<gi000> ﻿Screen 0: minimum 1280 x 800, current 2560 x 1024, maximum 1280 x 800
<gi000> default connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right) 0mm x 0mm
<gi000>    1280x800       60.0*
<jhutchins_wk> SabreWolfy: Sounds like a framebuffer problem.
<Mojo_risin> 996.600 FPS is a good score?
<SabreWolfy>  jhutchins : <sigh>
<dwidmann> gi000: maybe, I'm not sure
<dru> SabreWolfywerent you doing something like switching to kde 4 ??
<jhutchins_wk> gi000: I hear that you do have to have the second display connected & on when you start X (but not when you boot).
<SabreWolfy> jhutchins dunno what I changed most recently; nothing major that I can think of
<SabreWolfy> dru: not yet and not on this machine! :)
<SabreWolfy> dru: you know anything about kubuntu sometimes not prompting for password on resume from hibernate ?
<jhutchins_wk> SabreWolfy: Do you get any text during boot?  Can you boot to rescue mode and get normal video?
<gi000> ﻿jhutchins_wk: exactly. i have to plug it in when at the grub menu
<jhutchins_wk> This is yet another reason to have the standard SysV runlevels.
<dru> oh ...well if you dissabled it ?....also im not sure ...but if it dosnt prompt for a passwd from hybernate that means it didnt hybernate correctly
<jhutchins_wk> gi000: Ah.  Known side-effect of xorg's auto-configuration.
<SabreWolfy> jhutchins no text during boot; moving kubuntu bar; I've switched to text mode terminals before; very strange !
<dru> yeah i dont like playing with xorg
<jhutchins_wk> SabreWolfy: xterms work?
<jhutchins_wk> konsole, whatever.
<SabreWolfy> jhutchins  yea everything works fine as normal
<dru> yeah can you give a reboot a try SabreWolfy?
<dru> i thin your system may just be having hybernation issues ...
<SabreWolfy> dru: What? Reboot a linux machine? to solve something simple like this?
<dru> yeah
<dru> rebot the kernel
<dru> not x
<SabreWolfy> dru: hibernation in hardy is still messed up I must say; it works MOST of the time but not all the time
<dru> *reboot
<SabreWolfy> dru: how do I reboot just the kernel ?
<dru> yeah i just turn my maccy off
<dru> you have to reboot
<gi000> ﻿﻿﻿﻿jhutchins_wk: it would be perfect connecting a monitor and then enabling it without reboot/restart
<SabreWolfy> dru: you see Windows never ONCE had a problem with hibernate OR with suddenly not prompting for p/word on resume
<jhutchins_wk> SabreWolfy: Well, console level stuff - it's hard to work below console level.  You can ssh in and change things, but...
 * SabreWolfy loves Kubuntu -- just having a frustrating Anti-Linux day today !!
<gi000> but at least i want to avoid having to unplug and plug the cable every time
<jhutchins_wk> SabreWolfy: Are the mingetty's running?
<dwidmann> SabreWolfy: no, it just has other problems instead
<jhutchins_wk> SabreWolfy: Should be 6.
<dru> yeah well there are fixes for it ....i found one a while back ...lemme see hwere it is
<SabreWolfy> jhutchins what the hell is a mingetty  :)
<jhutchins_wk> SabreWolfy: I've been windows-free for more than five years.
<jhutchins_wk> SabreWolfy: The process that creates the console terminals.
<minhaaj_> just because windows doesnt ask password doesnt make it any cooler than linux
<minhaaj_> windows is awwwwwwwwwwwwwful
<minhaaj_> i would never go back to it
<SabreWolfy> jhutchins -- I've been windows free for ... 6 months; didn't even put Windoze into a virtual box this time round -- don't need it ! and if  I do, I wine !!
<dru> SabreWolfy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<speeddemon24> ive been windows free for nearly 3 weeks :)lol
<dru> furthur on down the page lists a fix for the hybernation issues
<SabreWolfy> minhaaj_:    no, it's Kubuntu that simply fails to prompt for a password on resume sometimes; now THAT's quite insecure !!
<SabreWolfy> dru: I don't have a MacBook :)
<dru> yeah but its the  same
<SabreWolfy> dru: ah ok
<dru> its the kernel and not the computer
<minhaaj_> i dont remember once that kubuntu had failed to prompt for password
<dru> minhaaj_: it means it didnt hybernate correctly
<SabreWolfy> damned Pidgin REFUSES to open firefox as default browser, DESPITE me changing the setting yesterday and having rebooted since then AND having checked the FF is the default browser; cut and paste it is then
<dru> on wake up ...no password
<minhaaj_> dont hibernate, just lock the session
<SabreWolfy> dru: and sometimes hibernate does a restart
<dru> yeah but theres a fix for it
<dru> lets do the fix k ?
<dru> can you just reboot for now ? see you in a moment?
<SabreWolfy> dru: what am I looking on that page for ?
<Tonren> I installed the 4.0 flavor of Kubuntu 8.04.  Is there a way to upgrade to 4.1 without building everything from source?
<dwidmann> Tonren: there are PPA packages available, look on kubuntu.org for details
<Tonren> dwidmann: Muchos gracias.
<SabreWolfy> there are packages
<SabreWolfy> kde4 packages
<gi000> ciao
<coreymon77> i have a macbook, if it helps anyone
<dru> wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeehe
<dru> so do i
<dru> :D
<dru> full of dual core goodness
<coreymon77> im actually on it now
<dru> blaack book ???
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> macbook
<coreymon77> and yes, i know what you mean
<chull> dru: i tried to apt-get install alsamixergui .. it's IN the computer.. but won't load by typing $alsamixer
<dru> leave out that dollar sign
<dru> it goes under kmix or something like tha t
<chull> er dru i know how to write a command .. forgot space here
<chull> hmmm
<dru> but if you want the cool termianl version just do a :alasmixer
<dru> *alsamixer in the terminal
<chull> dru,  error alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<dru> do it as root
<dru> hmmmmmmmmm
<crimsun> dru: fresh install of 8.04?
<crimsun> also, what is `lspci -nv|grep -A1 040[13]'?
<crimsun> (you probably need alsa-driver 1.0.17rc1)
<dru> chull: ....your device isnt showing
<chull> dru how do i find out what version of kubuntu he's got on here?
<dru> ....hows are your drivers for it
<chull> and then we can look for drivers
<chull> i don't know what got broken or how
<crimsun> chull: lsb_release -r
<chull> crimsun, ty
<crimsun> chull: what's the issue?
<chull> root@vir:~#  lsb_release -r
<chull> Release:        7.10
<crimsun> that's gutsy
<chull> so he didn't accidentally do an upgrade
<chull> whatever broke.. he had alsa working before
<crimsun> that's not not necessarily true.
<crimsun> lsb-base could have been held back, not upgraded, etc.
<crimsun> chull: so when did alsa "break"?
<chull> crimsun, my husband is a retired computer professional, he had a stroke and is right side paralyzed, can't speak or spell and has trouble undersanding spoken words, .. he can read.
<prodigy> how can i connect my lg phone to kubuntu? it does not have an option to be a usb disk... is there some proggie?
<chull> crimsun, sometime yesterday he says.
<coreymon77> chull: ouch
<coreymon77> chull: that sucks
<chull> coreymon77, ty yes it does
<crimsun> chull: does he recall what occurred immediately (suspend?  resume?) prior to it breaking?
<SabreWolfy> prodigy: does it not appear as a usb stick anywa ?
<chull> crimsun, his description isn't in words.. appears he was typing and doing his usual things and it crashed
<prodigy> SabreWolfy: no it does not have that option, unfortunately. the other LG phone that does, works fine.
<SabreWolfy> prodigy: what do you mean option? if you plug the phone in via usb what happens ?
<prodigy> SabreWolfy: nothing
<SabreWolfy> prodigy: does anything additional appear under /media ?
<crimsun> chull: ok, so we'll walk through some sanity checks first.  Can you/he open a Konsole/Terminal and type the following (and tell me what is returned)?  lspci -nv|grep -A1 040[13]
<prodigy> SabreWolfy: no. it needs a program in windows, it should need a program in linux too.
<SabreWolfy> prodigy: how frustrating; google it :)
<dru>  prodigy: no dude
<chull> crimsun, ok
<dru> it just needs to mount
<SabreWolfy> prodigy: you can check for /dev/sdb1 for example, or something similar
<chull> our son ordered parts for his new computer, the box just got here :)
<SabreWolfy> dru: so why is it not mounting automatically ?
<dru> prodigy: widoze people mak fancy apps to interact with hard ware
<prodigy> SabreWolfy: dru: i have looked for it, it does not appear anywhere.
<chull> dru: root@vir:~# lspci -nv|grep -A1 040[13]
<chull> root@vir:~#
<prodigy> dru: i know that.
<SabreWolfy> prodigy: have you successfully used it is a memory stick under w*ndows ?
<crimsun> chull: ok, how old is this computer?
<prodigy> i found some bitpim app. it was a recomendation, i will look about that...
<dru>  prodigy: whats the make and stuff specks?
<prodigy> SabreWolfy: it has no feature to behave as a memory stick. in wind**s there is a special proggie to manage it. it is LG u880
<prodigy> dru: no usb stick feature. it has a M$ proggie, etc etc. no linux (ifficial) support
<chalcedony> crimsun: not ancient, was our son's .. then mine .. now his
<ubuntu_prinzi> hi
<dru> prodigy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=489399
<ign0ramus> hey all. just installed a fresh hardy on a compaq presario will dell crt monitor... everything is going good... except when opening certain applications, i get these weird lines that show up on the screen like a spider web. wtf?
<chalcedony> and we had upgraded him to my most recent old one.. when the video quit .. that one needs a new mb.. so we bought him an upgrade
<prodigy> dru: dood, thanx alot!
<ubuntu_prinzi> do you know a program with which i can make notices with my graphic-pen ?
<SabreWolfy> ubuntu_prinzi:    it's the world wide web ?
<ubuntu_prinzi> ?
<crimsun> chalcedony: ok, please download http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh and run it using:  bash /path/to/where/you/saved/alsa-info.sh
<SabreWolfy> dru: that post is not very helpful !!
<SabreWolfy> it simply states the problem, as prodigy has already done !
<chalcedony> crimsun: ill probably need more help with that but ill get it and see
<dru>  ahhh yeah im getting to that
<prodigy> dru: never mind, you at least found that i am not alone in my problem:) SabreWolfy: i think i will make it with this bitpim app.
<prodigy> thank you guys
<ubuntu_prinzi> did you know that i di'dnt found a good program (withouth the stinky gimp)
<prodigy> plus, this app is 17mb, it better work...
<dru> prodigy http://www.kmobiletools.org/
<dru> try using it with a tool like above
<SabreWolfy> prodigy: install windows in virtualbox, figure a way to get the usb to work there (which can be a pain) and then mount it in windows and access in linux !
<dru> ill see what else
<prodigy> i will look into that dru: thank you man..
<minhaaj> hey alexander
<minhaaj> :)
<prodigy> SabreWolfy: yeah, right. haha i need not to have that evil on my computer... ;)
<dru> prodigy: most likely theres jsut an interactive tool missing for you ...the data should be acessable via *mount etc
<dru> like a normal usb dev
<prodigy> dru: i hope so...
<dru> its usb right ?
<dru> ....
<dru> chances are since no one responded to that *post ....that its a kinda simple thing but needs some configuration
<ubuntu_prinzi> do you know a program with which i can make notices with my graphic-pen ?
<prodigy> good bye guys
<laserflight> hi
<ign0ramus> has anyone experienced weird lines showing up across the screen after installing hardy?
<dru> !graphic-pen
<ubottu> Factoid graphic-pen not found
<Tonren> ign0ramus: White wiggly lines, with a big chunk at the bottom?
<ign0ramus> tonren: yeah, kinda.  zigzags like a spider web almost
<dru> ubuntu_prinzi: what brand please?
<ign0ramus> never had this problem before, but i've only ever installed on laptops, not a desktop (which uses crt)
<ubuntu_prinzi> dru, wacom
<Tonren> ign0ramus: I've had that problem on-and-off for years.
<dru> model number
<Tonren> ign0ramus: It recently cropped up when I installed 8.04, though
<dru> stuff you know
<ign0ramus> Tonren: so no fix, eh?
<ign0ramus> Tonren: i tried reconfiguring xorg, to no avail
<Tonren> ign0ramus: I have absolutely no idea what could be causing it, nor how to fix it.  :-)  Been that way for years.
<ign0ramus> Tonren: i did notice that my refresh rate is set at 75hz instead of 60, but switching back made my eyes buggy O_o
<Tonren> hahaha
<ign0ramus> Tonren: so you just deal with it?  on the three laptops i've had (two vaios and an acer), never ran into anything like this...
<dru> ubuntu_prinzi: model no ?
<dru> *number
<phoenixz>  Im configuring an NFS on ubuntu but where is the exportfs command???
<ign0ramus> Tonren: do your lines just show up at random and disappear when a window or mouse is moved over them?  that's what i'm getting.  really just annoying is all
<Tonren> ign0ramus: Oh, no.  Mine only show up when I restarrtt o o shud wnX.
<Tonren> Whoa.
<Tonren> ign0ramus: Restart or shut down X.
<ign0ramus> Tonren: too much coffee? ;)
<Tonren> Have I mentioned that synergy has been lagging since I upgraded to 8.04?  :-)
<ign0ramus> Tonren: don't even know what synergy is...
<Tonren> ign0ramus: It lets you control many computers with a single keyboard & mouse, over a LAN.
<dru> ubuntu_prinzi: yeah gimp is it for you
<ign0ramus> Tonren: sweet app; sucks about the lag
<Tonren> ign0ramus: It's platform-agnostic, so you can control a Windows PC, a mac PC and a linux PC all from a single set
<Tonren> ign0ramus: Yeah, it was completely unusable until I found a simple workaround, but it still lags a lot.
<ign0ramus> Tonren: nice.  control is always good.
<franki> Hi, I have a lexmark p6350 printer. I've looked online etc and it says theres no support for it, I'm just wondering does anyone know how to make it work?
<ubuntu_prinzi> dru, gimp sucks
<ubuntu_prinzi> it is not for managing my notices
<ubuntu_prinzi> i want to work with it
<dru> go tell that to the gimp people
<ubuntu_prinzi> not make cool paints
<dru> write your own eyecandy
<ubuntu_prinzi> where can i download it?
<dru> http://www.justinclarke.com/archives/2005/11/ubuntu_linux_on.html thats what i found for you
<dru> sudo apt-get install gimp
<dru> open terminal and write enter the above text
<ign0ramus> ubuntu_prinzi: you can try gimpshop, which is more like PS CS3
<dru> you will be prompted for a passwrd and ....continue with yes when prompted ...then run it and see how it works
<ubuntu_prinzi> that sounds better
<chull> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17731/
<chull> er
<ign0ramus> ubuntu_prinzi: its the same program, just laid out a little more how windows users are used to
<dru> ubuntu_prinzi: this may be helpfull as well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<chull> dru http://paste.ubuntu.com/17731/  what did i do wrong?
<ign0ramus> chull: "run" is not a command
<nagelus> hey, where should I look for info on how to get dvd playback working on kubuntu 64 bit?
<dru> chull: can you :whereis *file
<chull> ign0ramus, somehow i knew that
<chull> hmm i'll try dru
<nagelus> I have libdvdcss2 installed, but it kaffeine doesn't know how to use it
<ign0ramus> chull: cd into the directory you're trying to install from, and most likely you'll need to use "./ " or " sudo sh " .  read the directions
<dru> chull: in that same directory run ls to list all the contents
<dru> wget will have gotting it to that folder
<dru> chull no run ....just: /path/to/file.sh
<ubuntu_prinzi> okay thanks, i will try it
<ubuntu_prinzi> i love gimpshop
<dru> chull: /home/chull/alsa-info.sh
<chull> dru: root@vir:~# whereis alsa-info.sh
<chull> alsa-info:
<chull> root@vir:~#
<dru> chull: /home/chull/alsa-info.sh
<dru> run whatever is after :
<chull> ok looking
<dru> whats up haryono????
<dru> :DD
<dru> kimi nihonjin?
<haryono> how to run webcam, audio and vcd player in kubuntu?
<haryono> cant run up to now
<dru> do you have the correct software installed?
<haryono> what software u mean?
<dru> it depends....cheese would be something to test or run your webcam
<haryono> webcam driver is Zc0301
<haryono> it was work with microsoft windows
<haryono> i chnge my operation system with linux kubuntu and got stuck all
<dru> do you still have any of the windows stuff left?
<haryono> microsoft has erased
<dru> http://blog.myfenris.net/?p=377
<haryono> only linux ubuntu in my pc
<dru> sore wa ii desu yo
<haryono> i had open that website cant run anything from it
<jhutchins_wk> !webcam | haryono
<ubottu> haryono: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<haryono> yes hutchin
<haryono> mine is kubuntu..ist same with kubuntu?
<dru> yes it mostly is
<dru> it just uses a diferent environmnet
<chull> dru: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17734/
<jhutchins_wk> haryono: Yes, ubuntu/kubuntu/xubutu are the same except the desktop.
<dru> chull : exit
<dru> chull: pwd
<chull> okay
<dru> chull you werent the owner
<chull> chull@vir:~$ pwd
<chull> /home/chull
<chull> chull@vir:~$
<ubuntu_prinzi> look what i paintet for you ;) http://img7.myimg.de/yeah43813.jpg
<dru>  chull: then ls ... is the file there?
<dru> thats lower case LS
<dru> srry
<chull> chull@vir:~$ ls alsa-info.sh
<chull> ls: alsa-info.sh: No such file or directory
<chull> chull@vir:~$
<helpy> anyone has installed google earth on their desktop ?
<chull> shoulda downloaded as ~
<helpy> its unstable on mine. flashing the whole screen
<chull> helpy .. hardy?
<dru> chull ~ means "all the directorys before this one" :P
<chull> ok dru shoulda done it not as rootl
<dru> chull: no ...its fine ...jsut alsa mixer is probly configured to run under your user name
<dru> so the file is there
<chull> weird
<chull> no
<dru> just you have to run it under your user name
<helpy> yes chull
<dru> at least thats what  ... -bash: /root/alsa-info.sh: Permission denied : means
<haryono> ok ill try now
<haryono> folks i had open the recomended wesite about the webcam hardware which one is match or link to Zc0301 ?
#kubuntu 2008-06-07
<dru>  http://blog.myfenris.net/?p=377 haryono
<dru> chull: your not giving the full path to the file there
<dru> you are not in root
<dru> chull:???
<dru> you there?
<chull> called son.. he says to fix the new box
<chull> dru you are wonderful
<ejupin> I have an older Dell laptop without built in wifi. What brand wifi pc card seems to work best with Kubuntu?
<dru>  ejupin: have you given madwifi a shot yet?
<ejupin> dru: no, not familiar with it
<dru> ejupin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17744/
<dru> i do that
<dru> and it always works
<ejupin> dru: what is it? it finds drivers?
<dru> its a driver itself
<dru> lemme see
<ejupin> dru: ok but im not at that point yet., im just trying to find what pc cards work best before buying one that we all know wont work out of the box
<dru> http://madwifi.org/
<dru> well it really depends on the chipset
<dru> you can get almost anythg to work in linux
<ejupin> dru: thanks, i know that.. i think you are missing my point
<SabreWolfy> later
<dru> you could also use ndiswrapper for the actual windows driver
<dru> yeah okay
<dru> one sec
<dru> peace out SabreWolfy
<dru> ejupin https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<dru> ejupin as you can see theres a huge list there
<ejupin> dru: thanks much
<alexalex> anyone get bluetooth headset working
<alexalex__123> bluetooth help anyone?
<Dr-Willi> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<alexalex__123> i have my bluetooth up and it finds my device which is a a2dp headset
<dru> *dru is quitting for the day
<alexalex__123> just posts a host error when i try to connect them
<dru> peace out yall
<Tonren> How do I disable the tone on desktop changes in KDE4?
<alexalex__123> mm anyone has a2dp bluetooth profile working?
<alesan> I'd really like to find a tool that lets me edit pdf files. just to add text
<_CrashMaster_> Adobe Acrobat
<engineer> acrobar professional
<engineer> t*
<speeddemon24> hi guys im back :).
<coreymon77> how do you check for bad sectors on a drive, inconsistencies etc on a livecd
<deitarion> My mother just got a new laptop and I don't want to boot into Vista even once but she wants me to save a copy of the base install and recovery partition. What's the recommended way to save a 120GB drive to an image over the network using the LiveCD. Keep in mind that I think I only have about 100GB free on my machine right now.
<deitarion> (I'll need something which compresses what it receives before writing to disk)
<speeddemon24> google it. sorry thats all i know to do about that im clueless.
<deitarion> Ugh. I suppose I could always use netcat to pipe /dev/sda to a bzip archive over the network.
<bdizzle> is there a way to view webcams on Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bdizzle> no no, I'm not the one with a webcam, just to view one via the web
<bdizzle> or via GAIM or IRC
<PhoenixGI> bdizzle probably just need the codec for the video feed that camara sends
<nosrednaekim> oh! yes.... using what protocol?
<bdizzle> GAIM
<nosrednaekim> you can do it with MSN
<nosrednaekim> in kopete
<bdizzle> eh, Pidgen or Konversation
<nosrednaekim> nither can do it
<bdizzle> damn
<bdizzle> but Kopete can under an AIM account?
<nosrednaekim> hmm.... not aim I don't think... only MSN
<Tann> Hello
<nosrednaekim> oh... skype can do it too
<Tann> Is there a way to change default settings of new users? Like set the default wallpaper, kicker background, etc?
<Dr-Willi> Tann,  it comes from /etc/skel when you make their account I belive
<Tann> Dr-Willi: ok. let me se
<bdizzle>  gah, now how do I use Kopete to add in MSN? IT came up and I entered it in under AIM, but I can't figure out how to switch to MSN
<nosrednaekim> bdizzle: you fo configure kopete, delete the account and make a new none
<bdizzle> ok
<Tann> Dr-Willi: That appears to be only the bash defaults.
<bdizzle> ok, thanks
<Tonren> How can I convert a KDE3 .kcsrc fileto a KDE4 color source file?
<Dr-Willi> Tann,  any settings/files in that dir. get copied to the newly made /home/usersname dir. its 'cloned'  -  so if you want  somthing  to be in every new users account. you can copy/make the config files in that dir and it will get cloned to the newly made accounts
<Dr-Willi> now there MAY be some other place that kde looks to grab its 'defaults' when none exist also.. not sure where those are at.
<Tann> Dr-Willi: ok cool. I get what you mean. Thanks
<Mojo_risin> there is some automated process to migrate settings from kde 3 to 4?
<nosrednaekim> Mojo_risin: nope, not yet
<Mojo_risin> nosrednaekim: is it planned? is there any kind of docs available?
<nosrednaekim> Mojo_risin: its planned for intrepid
<Mojo_risin> nosrednaekim:  i'm more interested in apps settings; they differ a lot from 3 to 4?
<nosrednaekim> Mojo_risin: alot of it is transferable, so if you just copy over your .kde to your .kde4, everything should work fairly well
<Mojo_risin> or it should be a matter of copying stuf
<Mojo_risin> nosrednaekim: cool. kdepim included?
<nosrednaekim> only thing I've run into is Kmail smtp accounts not getting transfered, but thats trivial: all my mail is there
<Mojo_risin> did you tryed kopete?
<nosrednaekim> I wasn't using kopete pre-kde4
<Mojo_risin> no?? :)
<nosrednaekim> but a freind upgraded and it worked fine for him
<nosrednaekim> nah... I was a pidgin dude :P
<Mojo_risin> bah :P
<Mojo_risin> nice :) btw, if you see flacity around could you please thank him? he fixed composite on my ati X700 and I would like to thanks him, but i'm going to thailand for the 3 weeks :)
<nosrednaekim> flaccid?
<Mojo_risin> nosrednaekim: that yes :)
<nosrednaekim> yup.... NP
<Mojo_risin> thanks
<haryono> i have open the website remommende and this is i got what is it mean?
<haryono>  now lets start by checking the device detected ..
<haryono> fenris@thinkbuntu:~$ lsusb
<haryono>  Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<haryono>  Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<haryono>  Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0483:2016 SGS Thomson Microelectronics Fingerprint Reader
<haryono>  Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0a5c:2110 Broadcom Corp.
<haryono>  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Jucato> !flood | haryono
<haryono>  Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0ac8:301b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0301 WebCam
<haryono>  Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<haryono>  Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<haryono>  Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<haryono>  Bus 004 Device 002: ID 17ef:1003
<haryono>  Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ubottu> haryono: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<haryono> please tell me how to understand those message above
<haryono> im totally blank on....
<Dr-Willi> whats to understand?  you have a webcam and a fingerprint reader...
<nosrednaekim> and a USB wireless
<haryono> how to play audio/video player in kubuntu ?
<p_quarles> haryono, what have you tried so far?
<Dr-Willi> I just use gmplayer/mplayer/smplayer and the proper codecs
<bever> hello :)
<PhoenixGI> Hello
<RameTux> Hello
<bever> anyone here know anything about installing the fancy desktop cube (XGL) on kubuntu 8.04 hardy heron? im looking for a good howto file because i only just started on kubuntu, used to use suse..
<Dr_Willis> Why do people bend over backwards for a useless bit of eye candy. :)
<Dr_Willis> !cubt
<ubottu> Factoid cubt not found
<Dr_Willis> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<Dr_Willis> bever,  install the compiz stuff. install the ccsm tool. enable 4x1 rows of desktops, enable the cube feature.
<bever> kewl thanks ill go try that now :)
<nohelphere> in xvnc how do you change the settings so it doesn't give all people full control?
<flaccid> Mojo_risin: ping
<Jucato> mr--t: ping
<bever> hmm sccsm doesnt seem to work :S
<mr--t> ping what
<bdizzle> why can I never get configure, make, make install to work?
<Jucato> mr--t: remember your question a few days ago about increasing the space between lines in konversation?
<mr--t> yes
<Dragnslcr> bdizzle- because you're doing it wrong
<Jucato> it will be in the next release (which is very soon)
<bdizzle> figures
<Jucato> mr--t: it will be in the next release (which is very soon)
<mr--t> ok
<Jucato> hehe I thought you'd be happier :P
<mr--t> Jucato: im also reading about a kernel version 2.6.23
<Jucato> next release of Konversation I mean
<mr--t> why are we still using 2.6.22?
 * mr--t thinks he understood what you meant
<coteyr> I need to do something really simple. I want to change some of the sessions in konsole. I want to remve things like midnight commander and such that I have no use for
<Jucato> mr--t: because at the time that Hardy was being prepared, 2.6.22 is probably the latest stable kernel version
<coteyr> But I can't seem to figure out how
<mr--t> ok  but the docs i'm reading are from 2007
<Jucato> wait what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<mr--t> Jucato: my bad i'm running 2.6.24.18
<Woxdee> I'm using apt-build to recompile konqueror for my CPU (apt-build install konqueror) - does this actually build all of kdebase ?
<Jucato> mr--t:  :D
<Jucato> Woxdee: you will have to
<Woxdee> Integrally linked, eh?
<mr--t> Jucato: I'm trying to get rid of some of my old kernel versions but can't seem to
<Woxdee> Just as well, I was going to rebuild KDE later anyway.
<Jucato> mr--t: you just uninstall them like any other package/app in Adept Manager or using apt-get
<mr--t>  i do apt-get remove after listing them and it errors that they are not found
<localadmin> hi all !
<mr--t>  linux-image-2. 2.6.22-14.46
<randomshadowbmg> how come half my sound ports are disabled?
<randomshadowbmg> ﻿i have a sound card on my  motherboard with 6 ports and it has headphones and speakers hooked up on it, i can only use the headphones....
<Jucato> mr--t: perhaps you got the package name/number wrong?
<mr--t> apt-get remove linux-image-2. 2.6.22-14.46
<bever> hmm compiz does not seem te be working :S
 * mr--t knows ther is a sudo before that command
<Jucato> mr--t: it's 2.6.22, not 2.2.6
<mr--t> brb
<mr--t> Jucato: coundn't find package error
<Jucato> mr--t: could you pastebin the output of "aptitude search linux-image-2.6.22"?
<Jucato> !pastebin | mr--t
<ubottu> mr--t: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bever> anyone have any idea why compiz isnt responding to any changes i make.. it actually looks as if its not using compiz :S
<mr--t> Jucato: pasted i think?
<Jucato> mr--t: give the link please
<mr--t> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17783/
<mr--t> sorry
<Jucato> mr--t: ok. then as you see, the package name is linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<Jucato> but what kernel version are you currently using?
<mr--t> ok...
<Jucato> run "uname -r" please
<mr--t> 2.6.24-18-generic
<Jucato> I see. you can remove the 2.6.22-14-generic one. but it's usually recommended to leave one other stable kernel lying around. just in case.
<mr--t> Jucato: see past bin again
<mr--t> paste^
<Ziroday> I accidently hid the main menu bar of kopete, how do I get it hback?
<mr--t> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17784/
<mr--t> Jucato:  ?
<Jucato> mr--t: you can just leave one other stable kernel. so leave the one you're using plus another one that you know is stable
<mr--t> Jucato: thats what i want to do but i can't make any go
<Jucato> you were using a wrong package name earlier.
<mr--t> Jucato: could you show me the correct syntax?
<Jucato> I already did
<Jucato> <Jucato> mr--t: ok. then as you see, the package name is linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<Jucato> mr--t: do not use the output from dpkg -l. the Name field is cut off
<mr--t> oh gotcha that did it
<mr--t> Jucato:  thanks a million I dual boot with this machine and my wife freaks out enough having to go through grub there were getting to be too many choices for her to be comfortable. this should make her happy thanks again
<Jucato> no probs
<PhoenixGI> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<PhoenixGI> Konqueror is a Ftp client?
<jhutchins> PhoenixGI: Yep.
<jhutchins> also wget, curl, lynx...
<compilerwriter> among other things phoenixgl
<PhoenixGI> Oh so it's a FTP client as much as IE is,  not like cuteFTP for windows
<PhoenixGI> err just not like
<PhoenixGI> feature wise
<compilerwriter> Anybody here a superkaramba expert?
<jhutchins> PhoenixGI: emulates file browser mode in FTP, you can drag and drop.
<compilerwriter> #there is no one responding at #superkaramba
<jhutchins> PhoenixGI: Especially if you use split screen.
<jhutchins> PhoenixGI: I don't use it much for ftp, but for scp (fish) I find it very useful.
<jhutchins> PhoenixGI: straight ftp I usually use wget, but I'll use konq to browse a repo or search.
<jhutchins> If I'm doing anything significant I'll use rsync.
<jhutchins> !info superkaramba
<ubottu> superkaramba (source: kdeutils): a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 531 kB, installed size 1420 kB
<jhutchins> Heh.  What a surprise that there's no large body of followers or developers.
<jhutchins> 1info karamba
<PhoenixGI> jhutchins Thanks for the info.
<jhutchins> !info karamba
<ubottu> Package karamba does not exist in hardy
<flaccid> fish != scp :)
<flaccid> and for ftp etc, i recommend Krusader !  :o
<PhoenixGI> Krusader eh
<flaccid> you become addicted..
<PhoenixGI> ??
<ulala> 2.6.25-5.slh.1-sidux-686
<Tonren> I upgraded to KDE 4.1beta, and now my laptop's volume keys don't work.  Anyone know what's up?
<permanewb> I am running ubuntu 7.10. In KDE in System Settings, if I click administrator mode, I am not prompted and nothing changes. Do you know what that could be about?
<mr--t> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<permanewb> mr-t: what do you mean?
<mr--t> asministrator is root
<mr--t> administrator^
<permanewb> mr-t: and?
<mr--t> click the link and read up on it
<permanewb> mr-t: I have. I can run sudo. What does that have to do with administrator mode button in kde?
<mr--t> If you open the program from terminal as root you will be in adminitrator mode
<permanewb> mr-t: okay, how do I open system settings from teh command line?
<mr--t> I have found that sometimes the radio button doesn't work depending on the program and your version
<doctorquincy> i have a question
<doctorquincy> is it true that KDE and GNOME are made with different programming languages
<NickPresta> doctorquincy, Gnome uses mostly C. KDE uses mostly C++, AFAIK
<mr--t> permanewb: what are you trying to set
<doctorquincy> thanks NickPresta
<permanewb> mr--t: my monitor type and refresh rate
<mr--t> When you click on admin do you get a red border and an applet asking for root pswd
<permanewb> mr--t: the red border appears briefly then goes away. I am not prompted
<mr--t> I had the same problem but it went away with my last update
<mr--t> NickPresta:  ant thought?
<mr--t> any^
<NickPresta> mr--t, That used to be a bug with system-settings. I'm not sure if it still is. I would search google/launchpad and see if it is still a problem in hardy
<mr--t> permanewb: what version are you running
<mr--t> my settings work now
<permanewb> mr--t: 7.10. Unfortunately, I can't upgrade at the moment because of time constraints. If that's the answer I'll wait until I can upgrade. Thanks for helping me.
<mr--t> np
<permanewb> I have to restart my window manager. Thanks again.
<mr--t> your welcome
<grendal_prime> hey this may sound stupid..but well.ok im stupid.. I fired up compiz  and now...i dont know how to turn it off
<grendal_prime> ive tried rebooting the machine even and that didnt seem to do it ither.
<NickPresta> grendal_prime, Alt+F2. In that Run box, type: kwin --replace
<grendal_prime> k
<grendal_prime> bitchen thanks
<NickPresta> alternately, to start compiz again: compiz --replace
<grendal_prime> not that i dislike compiz..but i mean lets face it..its a pig on resources
<grendal_prime> and this machine is loaded
<grendal_prime> im going to create a couple of scripts that do that though
<grendal_prime> thanks for the info
<lat> I installed several gnome packages on my KED4 system, but the install complained that libraries were missing. Is there any way I can get those libraries to be installed without having to type them in one by one?
<grendal_prime> ya that compiz --replace doesnt work so well..i get a bizarro desktop with no window manager basically
<grendal_prime> just compiz seems to do the trick (to turn it on anyway.)
<axel> lat: apt should manage this. Perhaps you have to activte some repositories.
<axel> lat: which repositories do you use?
<grendal_prime> and something else  I can only get two desktops with compiz on..wich makes for a crappy 3d cube by the way.
<NickPresta> grendal_prime, when you do compiz --replace, you also have to do `emerald --replace` to get the Emerald decorations
<lat> axel, I don't know. I just use synaptic to download the packages.
<NickPresta> lat, are you saying you're missing dependencies?
<grendal_prime> well i think if i just use "compiz" it does that automatically
<lat> NickPresta, yes, I think so.
<NickPresta> lat, can you do this in a Konsole and paste me the output: sudo apt-get -f install
<NickPresta> !pastebin | lat
<ubottu> lat: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<NickPresta> paste it there
<axel> lat: What's the content of /etc/apt/sources.list? (as ubottu said, please use pastebin and write the URL here).
<lat> Ok, working....
<grendal_prime> its werid when compiz is running i can only have 2 desktops
<grendal_prime> ?
<flaccid> grendal_prime: #compiz-fusion
<NickPresta> grendal_prime, you need to ask in #compiz-fusion
<NickPresta> Compiz treats KDE's virtual desktops strangely, or something similar to that, so its a compiz issue
<flaccid> i remember its an issue of some kind too
<NickPresta> lat, you still there?
<lat> axel, NickPresta, and ubottu, the problem is on a different computer than the one I'm using now. And I have another problem on that computer that is going to have to be fixed first. I did something that messed up the display. It comes up totally black. How can I boot up to the command line so I can fix it?
<NickPresta> lat, when your system boots up, you can pres Control+Alt+F1 (F1 through F6 will work) to get to the console. You can run; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lat> NickPresta, ok thanks. Let me fix that problem, then I'll log back on from that computer.
<axel> lat: perhaps you don't need to reboot, just try the shortcut NickPresta wrote.
<NickPresta> lat, okay. I may not be here when you return (I'm late where I am) so if no one else can help you tonight, just /msg me with your pastebin URL, any additional information and a contact address and I will get back to you ASAP
<NickPresta> although I'm sure there are people available here to help you
<xenos> Hmm...i installed kde4 but there's no panel. Any idea?
<Lynoure> Seems that with the newest kernel knetworkmanager no longer finds the network after the system has come back from hibernation. How can I fix it?
<axel> lat: It might be, that I won'Ät respond for quite a time as my current tasks imply that something has to be done not at the computer.
<lat> axel, NickPresta, and ubottu, I also have some other business to attend to, so I may not be able to get back on for awhile. But you have all encouraged me that my problems are not insolvable. Thanks. Hopefully we will meet again someday soon.
<flaccid> xenos: #kubuntu-kde4
 * mr--t waves to Lynoure
<Lynoure> oh, seems my problem is with the second to newest kernel, so maybe there is hope.
 * mr--t believes there is always hope
<Lynoure> mr--t: I too, but at one point no one knew how to get my hibernation working for a year or so, and hope here would be getting it work a bit sooner than that :)
<mr--t>  :-)
<Roey> hi
<Roey> anyone know what's up with this?  http://rafb.net/p/HTGdwA53.html
<Lynoure> Roey: and it persists over reboots?
<Roey> yes
<Roey> yes it does.
<Lynoure> Roey: what's the volume in question?
<Roey> /dev/sdc1 is an sd card reader with an sd card in it.
<Lynoure> Roey: if you have it in /etc/fstab, you could try commenting it out / removing it from there
<Roey> Lynoure:
<Roey> ok
<seraph> \quit
<Roey> but I get this message as soon as I connect
<Roey> I get it through a pop-up in kde
<Lynoure> Roey: yes, it does not wait. But getting that will not interfere with you editing /etc/fstab, does it?
<avishek> sorry to barge in, but could anyone please tell me if it is possible to resume an interrupted do-release-upgrade?
<Lynoure> Because having a device hal tries to manage there is a very common reason for that symptom.
<Lynoure> avishek: I don't think there is any way guaranteed to work, that's why upgrading with the cd is recommended
<Roey> Lynoure:  ok, one sec lemme look in fstab
<avishek> thank you lynoure. but i get an  MP_BIOS bug with the alternate cd.
<Roey> Lynoure:  so sdc3 is not currently in fstab.  Shall I add it?
<Lynoure> Roey: no.
<Roey> ok
<Lynoure> Roey: and hald is running?
<Roey> yes
<Roey> so, yeah.  This thing just doens't work.
<Roey> Imean, I can mount manually on the command line,
<Roey> but automounting just plain doesn't work.
<Lynoure> Well, it does for many other people, so a bit patience. Though this is getting too deep for my lazy Saturday morning pro-bono
<Roey> ah ok
<Roey> Sorry, I'm cranky because it's 01:52 here and I'm exhausted ;)
<Roey> so how about continuing in the morning once I'mr efreshed?
<avishek> just one more question please, if i may?
<mr--t> avishek: try google for the error message, ther are many hits when i tried
<Lynoure> Roey: someone else probably will. I don't plan to be here very long today.
<Roey> thanks then!
<Roey> have a good night, Lynoure
<Lynoure> Roey: thanks. You have a good morning, too :)
<Roey> :)
<Lynoure> I guess I should reboot to see if kernel change fixed my knetworkmanager annoyance.
<avishek> thank you mr--t. i did do a google, but the answers seemed far too dense for a newbie like me
<mr--t> is ther more to the error
<Roey> Lynoure:  oh?  So you had problems with knetworkmanager? heh ok
<cary_jebus> whenever i start kde i get no panel
<avishek> no mr--t. the problem goes like this: after a lot of nightmares, i managed to get kubuntu 6.06 running on my laptop. it's a toshiba satellite l30 with 256 megs ram.
<gps> cary_jebus, if i would have been at ur place i would have just deleted .kde folder
<cary_jebus> why
<avishek> ...so i couldn't do a live cd install for kubuntu 8.04...
<mr--t> kubuntu needs 384mb
<avishek> so instead i tried the alternate cd approach, but then i get the MP_BIOS bug and a freeze over
<avishek> i know, but i just can't resist kubuntu
<mr--t> just mp-bios or is ther more
<avishek> mr--t: there's nothing more. just hangs after that
<mr--t> no I mean MP_BIOS........
<avishek> no, sorry. message goes something like: cannot proceed: mp-bios bug flagged
<avishek> that's the end of the message
<mr--t> I have another box that i play with and it only has 296mb ram and I tried to install k804 3 different ways with no joy
<avishek> mt--t: i really appreciate your help on this, but i'm resigned to using 6.06 on my laptop; however, i had no problems with my desktop
<avishek> 8.04 runs like a dream on my assembled desktop, even with 256 megs ram
<mr--t> Kubuntu installed only need 256, you need 384 for the live cd
<skircr115> i'm running 8.04 on my laptop, it runs fine...
<avishek> i have another problem with my laptop: no sound. i found the fix on linlap.com but i don't know how to implement. could you help please?
<avishek> it says that i have to recompile the kernel with a particular flag in the ALSA module. (sos)
<avishek> how does one do that?
<skircr115> now i don't know what to do for that, my sound works fine, i'd say go download the driver for your sound card... or look at the sound system settings
<skircr115> it may just need to be configured
<skircr115> #mozilla
<avishek> according to linlap.com, the kernel has to be recompile with a REALTEK flag in the alsa module
<avishek> but that really defeats me
<skircr115> hmm... odd, usually it does that during start up.
<skircr115> idk what else you could try.
<Lynoure> Roey: Network through it just did not work after a recovery from hibernation.
<Roey> ok
<Lynoure> Seems ok now, but I should try if so that I hibernate in mid-traffic
<skircr115> i now feel just as lost as you feel
<Lynoure> But that's for some other day
<avishek> not really much. sound manager in system settings is ghosted out
<avishek> volume manager icon is slashed out
<skircr115> great... i'd try a reinstall then...
<avishek> i've reinstalled thrice
<avishek> twice because of an x-server problem
<skircr115> right click on it... try to enable it somehow....
<skircr115> ah... i see
<Lynoure> Usually reinstall is not really needed
<Lynoure> there is dpkg-reconfigure for a reason :)
<skircr115> i understand that, but in some rare cases it is needed.
<avishek> so, some really smart people have said that recompiling the kernel with a realtek flag fixes the problem...
<avishek> unfortuately, they haven't explained how to do that
<skircr115> yeah, idk how either.
<flaccid> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<avishek> thank you all, will do! really appreciate all your help.
<Tann> Hello
<skircr115> np
<avishek> i must say though, kubuntu has been the most seductive experience with computers
<skircr115> hope it works out.
<mr--t> nite all
<skircr115> nite
<Tann> I was wondering if anyone knew how to set the permissions of a file for a certaing user in the terminal
<avishek> would you beleive it? i live in india, used computers for 10 years; and never heard about linux just because win32 is so prevalent
<flaccid> !permissions | Tann
<ubottu> Tann: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<flaccid> Tann: right click on it and goto properties. if you need root, do kdesudo dolphin for example
<skircr115> yeah? i learned about it about 2 years ago
<Tann> flaccid: like i said, "in the terminal"
<avishek> i learned about it only a month ago. and loved it instantly. just wish i could contribute more meaningfully to this project
<skircr115> a friend told me about it. yeah, i had ubuntu, just updated to new Kubuntu today
<avishek> so i'm considering learning programming, though it seems rather daunting to a simple mind like mine
<Tann> maybe this is a better way to put the question. How do i set the owner of a file/directory in the terminal
<skircr115> nah, i'm sure that it would be pretty simple, i'd like to learn it too
<flaccid> Tann: learn chmod as per link above
<skircr115> it'd be a very good skill to know
<avishek> i hope so. well, i wish you all the best in your efforts
<flaccid> Tann: sudo chmod
<avishek> i found out a nice reference book: c++ programming by Deitel. Prenhall publishers. seems very nice
<skircr115> awesome, ill check it out, night guys
<avishek> good night; thanks again for all your help; hope we meet again.
<skircr115> yeah. np, i'm new at this too... but i've been around computers all 15 years of my life.
<skircr115> p.s. i'm only 15... lol
<djdarkman> I think that desktop effects forces kde4 to use kwin3 how can I change this?
<avishek> wll, i'm most impressed.
<flaccid> djdarkman: #kubuntu-kde4 but i think the kwin4 came in with beta 1..
<arogarth> hello
<skircr115> have a good night y'all.
<arogarth> need help by googleearth
<arogarth> cant connect to googleearth server with my user
<flaccid> !googleearth'
<ubottu> Factoid googleearth' not found
<flaccid> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<arogarth> thx
<flaccid> i'll install it myself arogarth
<arogarth> the problem is, it runs as root
<flaccid> why?
<arogarth> i cant connect to the server from google by normal user and i see nothinggoogleearth as root in it. But it runs, if i start
<arogarth> i have the version 4.3
<flaccid> so thats probably your problem
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> well so much for helping with that
<ajspawn> hello
<ajspawn> anyone from usa
<_TerroR_> hello, I've downloaded the kubuntu dvd recently. When I try to install, the installer seems to be unable to recognize the partitioning on my HDD... any ideas on what this might be?
<_TerroR_> anybody home?)
<mhaz> terror:check the md5 sum on your kubuntu iso, it should recognize any partition
<th_shdw> what's up with 2.6.18 virtualbax modules??
<MyVoice> hi all
<frybye> Hi - there is a system to use a usb-storage stick to supply the root authentification instead of entering the password all the time.. what is this system called and which hardware works for it...?
<th_shdw> they are not in the repositories
<_TerroR_> mhaz: I have, they are identical. Moreover, i dowloaded it as a torrent
<_TerroR_> so i think the files are correct
<frybye> forget it - I just found the info with google - sorry...
<flaccid> frybye: what exactly is the password on?
<frybye> flaccid: for the main pw of the system - the one needed for sudo etc.. I intending getting a usb-stick and installing pamusb and need to know which sticks (manuf etc..?) work for this and which not..?
<flaccid> the sudo password is the user password
<flaccid> im not sure what your problem is here
<flaccid> any stick should work
<frybye> right - but to avoid having to type it in so often one can use pam-usb and I have heard that some hardware works and some not??
<flaccid> probably but you wont know until you try
<flaccid> you can configure /etc/sudoers to have no password on that command possibly
<frybye> ok if any works that is good to hear .. and I guess it is not much data that has to be used for this - can one use the same stick for normal data storage/access - while being used to authenticate??
<frybye> flac
<flaccid> which guid are you following
<frybye> flaccid: i prefer to have a pw in there...
<flaccid> guide
<flaccid> then i don't understand you problem. what is the command you are talking about?
<frybye> It was just a visitor who told me about some hardware not working...
<frybye> it is the user pw - to avoid having to enter the pamusb will authenticate for this..
<frybye> so that with the stick int he usb drive one is authenticated and when not there - need to type in each time etc...
<frybye> and my ? was not so much about the system - more as to which hardware works...
<frybye> no big deal - a usb stick is always usefull even if this or that one did not work for pamusb I geuss..
<frybye> I will install when a more knowedegable pal is visiting.. so as not to risk getting stuck..
<frybye> there are a number of guides on this topic - google finds the stuff fine...
<frybye> just that with google I did not yet find info on which hardware.. perhaps because - like you say pretty much anything works...?
<flaccid> !enter | frybye
<ubottu> frybye: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<frybye> k
<flaccid> yes but what command is prompting you for the password? i usually use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption which i don't think needs that
<flaccid> link me or something. i still don't really know what password it is etc. sorry
<Lynoure> frybye: I'm still not sure if you are looking to unlock disk encryption with a usb stick or something else :)
<flaccid> yeah im a bit lost there
<frybye> Lynoure - no I am talking about the pamusb authenticaton system.. have a look with google - you can see what I mean.. it is a way of authenticating for the use of a pc by use of a usb stick - avoids typing password...
<flaccid> i'll check it out. the FolderEncryption and EasyEncryption howtos on the wiki may be better
<Lynoure> frybye: seems a lot of hassle for something not that useful
<frybye> it could probably be used in respect to disk encription but I am not worried about this - just want to use for the normal login..
<frybye> after the 4th or 5th entering the same login in a session a pal who was here suggested this system - I suppose you could say that it is too much bother - but it is only bother once...
<flaccid> frybye: well i googled and found this straight up which explains how to do what you want: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-17571.html
<frybye> flaccid: the problem was never how to do - it was which hardware cos this visitor said that some sticks work and some not..
<flaccid> and did you try yet frybye?
<frybye> i have written him an email with request for help on this - and will see what he says.. he has apparently already used it..
<frybye> no flaccid cos I wanted to get a stick this morning that -would- work and avoid buyingone that doesnt work...
<flaccid> im really not sure how the pendrive would even matter..
<frybye> will probably do this when the friend is here again - it just means that when the drive is there one dosent have to enter the pw.. entering the pw will still work when the drive not insterted as far as i know..
<frybye> I got the impression somehow that this was a widely used system - perhaps some places it is popular and in other areas not known or used much...?
<flaccid> well you never know till you try. if you can't find reports of it not working on certain devs (i can't find reports) then perhaps your chances are very high
<flaccid> widely used by who then?
<Lynoure> frybye: I'm pretty sure it's not widely used.
<frybye> yeah sounds good.. thanx - locals in the linux scene here in Berlin I guess...
<frybye> but I don't really know if is popular or not - I just thought it was a good idea...
<flaccid> pam is used widely as its pluggable but i don't see everyone running around with pam enabled usb drives..
<frybye> if i get it working today/tomorrow I will report back.. ;)
<frybye> a key practical thing is if the drive is then accessable for normal data storage while being used for this purpose I guess.. but stupid having a 2gig drive with only 3kb or whatever on it being used..
<frybye> e e e bit stupid...
<haku> hi ich bin neu hier und brauch mal hilfe, was bedeutet: "kernelpanic - not syncing: Aiee, killing interupt handler!" beim booten?
<flaccid> !de | haku
<ubottu> haku: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<haku> thx
<da_> kde4 is going to take some getting used to
<da_> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<da_> Does anyone know if I can install the kubuntu-desktop metapackage as well and not screw stuff up?
<flaccid> da_: yes you can
<da_> I may have too
<da_> Kde4 is too new and is messing up my juju
<da_> I need to relearn stuff and I keep on saying it doesn't act the same
<da_> I donno if dolphin was a good idea... Konqueror was good enough for me
<da_> And I can get rid of it without messing things up
<Pennycook> da_: Dolphin isn't just the default in KDE4; it's been the default since Gutsy.
<da_> I know
<da_> pisses me off
<da_> I don't need it lol
<da_> just a personal opinion that's all
<Pennycook> da_: Then just don't use it.  Set Konqueror to the default instead.
<da_> I'll try, but in the meantime if I delete dolphin I loose some functions in konqueror
<Jucato> please put your opinion on hold at least until KDE 4.1. Dolphin is a lot lot nicer there.
<Jucato> (besides, Konqueror is actually using Dolphin for the file management part)
<Jucato> (oh and until KDE 4.1, the Konqueror-Dolphin integration is a bit messy)
<Pennycook> da_: I didn't say to remove Dolphin.  You can just set Konquerer as the default using System Settings > Advanced > File Associations (in KDE 4.1) and I think you can do it in KDE3 using kcontrol.
<da_> Pennycook: Why have stuff on my computer I don't use?
<Jucato> D3lphin (KDE 3) and Dolphin (KDE 4) are 2 completely different things
<da_> Well if I don't need it... Logically I should be able to delete it
<da_> Jucato: I see that
<Jucato> who says you don't *need* it?
<Jucato> like I said, Konqueror uses Dolphin (dolphinpart, embedded dolphin) for the file management view
<da_> In kde3 I don't need dolphin... Konqueror worked before right?  If it ain't broken don't fix it
<Jucato> so remove the curse that is d3lphin
<da_> SO basically they are dependencies of each other now
<Jucato> KDE 3? no
<Jucato> only the way Kubuntu set it up. but KDE 3 never depends on D3lphin
<da_> I'll figure it out later
<da_> I am just telling you what happens
<Jucato> although you seem to be mixing D3lphin and Dolphin... Dolphin is lightyears ahead of D3lphin (that, and development on D3lphin stopped half a year ago)
<da_> I can't press F9 and and get that sidebar once I remove it
 * Jucato hasn't touched d3lphin in ages... can't remember how it works anymore
<da_> I'd use konqueror for all my needs if it would read certain websites correctly
<da_> Hmm
<da_> ah well
<blackplasma> hello
<blackplasma> I am getting this error message when I scroll over html files
<blackplasma> The desktop entry file
<blackplasma> /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<blackplasma> has an invalid menu entry
<blackplasma> addAsPodcast.
<blackplasma> anyone knows how to fix it ??
<flaccid> which kde is this?
<blackplasma> 3
<flaccid> pastebin please
<blackplasma> im sorry I am an IRC noob
<flaccid> np
<blackplasma> btw
<blackplasma> do you mean the one that appears in the message?
<flaccid> yep the /usr/share/apps....desktop
<da_> The konsole in kde4 won't allow transparent background?
<flaccid> da_: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<da_> like I knew
<da_> bye
<flaccid> ciao
<flaccid> its in the topic :)
<blackplasma> flaccid, I am uploading it to my server
<flaccid> fair enough
<blackplasma> ftp://blackplasma.codealife.com/home/blackplasma/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<KRF> blackplasma, its pw protected
<flaccid> blackplasma: is there a reason you put it on an ftp server and not pastebin?
<KRF> !pastebin | blackplasma
<ubottu> blackplasma: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<KRF> if you know the fix please let me know, i'll commit it to amarok branch
<flaccid> also blackplasma how do i replicate this bug, just open exactly?
<JiajiaX2> Is someone running KDE4.1 beta now?
<flaccid> yeah
<avishek> when is the next kubuntu LTS scheduled for release?
<flaccid> don't think there is one scheduled. dapper it is atm
<JiajiaX2> is it stable?
<flaccid> iirc
<flaccid> in theory but its very old. i wouldn't use it myself. do you understand lts? its for commercial support
<avishek> i do.
<flaccid> so because of the transition period, canonical dropped kubuntu lts
<avishek> actually, though dapper is the only version that runs on my laptop
<blackplasma> flaccid, http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1041092
<avishek> but lts is not just commercial - according to johnathan riddell, the lts tag is given "to exceptionally stable releases"
<flaccid> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-December/002066.html
<flaccid> avishek ^
<flaccid> Riddell if you are around, maybe you would like to comment
<flaccid> but in a practical sense, unless you are getting commercial support from canonical then it is merely a tag and we support mainly the current/latest releases here as thats what most users use
<rozzo> hello guys
<rozzo> ihave a question, kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4 is stable?
<flaccid> rozzo: in theory yes, in practice perhaps not
<rozzo> flaccid, you use it?
<flaccid> see what sorry?
<HollowPoint> I'm sure I read in the release schedule the other day that 8.10 was going to be LTS? Maybe I mis-read it
<flaccid> avishek: also of interest http://lwn.net/Articles/263161/
<rozzo> flaccid, you use kde 4 with kubuntu?
<flaccid> different story for kubuntu than ubuntu as kde is in dev period
<flaccid> rozzo: yeah im on 4.1 beta atm
<avishek> thank you flaccid. if you don't mind my asking, are you a kubuntu developer?
<rozzo> but application crash very often ?
<flaccid> avishek: not yet. im kubuntu tester and helper and web dev in day job
<flaccid> +a
<HollowPoint> I did missread it, 8.04 is LTS according to the release schedule :s confuzzled now
<avishek> hollowpoint: ubuntu 8.04 is LTS, not kubuntu
<flaccid> HollowPoint: dapper is current lts atm, nice and old :)
<rozzo> flaccid, application crash very often?
<HollowPoint> hmmmmmmmm, seems strange, it does indeed say ubuntu 8.04 LTS but I'm reviewing the Kubuntu Release schedule not Ubuntus oh well
<flaccid> LTS makes sense in a corporate environment for consistancy but it lacks a lot for the other users
<HollowPoint> ah well onward and upward, I can't wait for 8.10 every release of Kubuntu/Ubuntu impresses me :D
<flaccid> lacks as in Dapper
<rozzo> flaccid, get kubuntu with kde 3.5 or 4?
<rozzo> for home use
<flaccid> rozzo: nah its mainly small things not big crashes
<blackplasma> flaccid
<flaccid> rozzo: its your choice! do both like i do ;)
<KRF> rozzo, 3.5 i suppose
<HollowPoint> we're looking at using 8.04 at the moment for a corporate roll-out, we have many clients that are getting really annoyed with Windows/MS in general and are requesting more open source avenues, of course my first recommendation was Kubuntu :D
<blackplasma> I removed the html/text entry
<rozzo> ok
<rozzo> flaccid, i try kde 4 :D
<rozzo> thanks at all
<rozzo> :D
<avishek> hollowpoint: i'm with you too!
<rozzo> bye bye guys
<flaccid> well if you have the skillset in the IT dept. ie. linux etc. then using a late release is sensible
<flaccid> np cia0
<blackplasma> I have another problem
<blackplasma> my ATI radeon x1600 driver is not installing properly
<HollowPoint> myself and one other engineer are linux competent, we're looking to increase the number of Linux servers we support first of all but we're putting together plans so that we could put forward proposals for Kubuntu Workstations, even in a windows server environment
<flaccid> blackplasma: did you pastebin yet?
<flaccid> blackplasma: why?
<blackplasma> I gave u the link
<blackplasma>  http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1041092
<flaccid> HollowPoint: cool well the kde 3.5.9 is pretty rock solid atm
<flaccid> apologies blackplasma
<blackplasma> I removed the html/text entry
<blackplasma> its okay
<HollowPoint> yeah I agree, that's the one we'd be looking at rolling out in a corporate sense, plus KDE 3.5.9 reflects WinXP in so many ways that it won't be too hard for the End users to adapt
<avishek> flaccid: what is the rationale behind such a relatively fast release schedule
<flaccid> avishek: i couldn't explain the whole possible rationale but it gives good flexiblity. a lot of featues and so forth were yet to be developed and implemented in earlier releases but are in newer ones. ability to upgrade especially because of a bug or limitation is great. if you can't upgrade sometimes it either gets messy or you simply cannot hack it
<flaccid> thats only 1 reason
<flaccid> if you made a corporate policy with software on desktops in your workgroups based on dapper and dapper fulfills it then great. but then when a user has a requirement outside of that and dapper cannot provide..
<HollowPoint> flaccid didn't I hear somewhere that Kubuntu/Ubuntu tends to be more stable on the .04 releases than the .10 releases? ie .04 is tried and tested and .10 is more bleeding edge?
<flaccid> .4 is for april, .10 is for october..
<HollowPoint> nothing more than that?
<flaccid> 8 is for 2008. its a dated versioning scheme
<HollowPoint> fair enough
<flaccid> it basically fakes major and point releases. eg. the longer you wait for another release the later the version will look. what 4 years and you have skipped up to 5 major releases lol
<flaccid> what=wait
<HollowPoint> lol I never wait that long, every six months I upgrade to the latest release :D
<flaccid> that is compared to the normal incremental versioning schemes.
<avishek> flaccid: i'm using both dapper and hardy, but i'm worried that after dapper's lts term completes, will updates be no longer available for it?
<flaccid> yeah it was an example. i mean when its 15.x ,its not really 15 major versions
<avishek> flaccid: or am i just being silly
<HollowPoint> sorry yeah I understood what you meant, should have acknowledged that lol
<flaccid> avishek: probably not, can't say. you can always upgrade to the next LTS or desired release at that stage. i've done dapper to hardy upgrades before which linux sysadmins should be able to handle
<avishek> flaccid: you see, when we invest in hardware, it's for a long, long time - we can't afford to upgrade. but since every new release of kubuntu has higher system requirements, i'm worried that we'll be stuck in a situation where we no longer receive updates...
<flaccid> i dont see the requirements going up much. and it comes down to the desktop environment. kde3 is still going to be around for a while and kde4 probably needs marginally more power
<flaccid> its not a windows situation where vista means upgrading hardware
<flaccid> kde4 can be faster due to qt4's efficiency compared to qt3 as well
<HollowPoint> KDE3 is supported until 2K10 though isn't it?
<avishek> yes, i read that kde4 is 40% than kde3
<HollowPoint> or have I read wrong again? lol
<SSJ_GZ> avishek: Lots of figures like that were floating around in 2005 - I've never really seen any benchmarks, though, so I ignore them.
<da_> kde4 looks good lol
<llutz> how will you compare kde3/4 if most of the kde4-apps are still missing?
<HollowPoint> I didn't really get on with it, didn't like the widgety desktop icons and it reminded me a little too much of Vista **Ducks behind the couch**
<flaccid> llutz: there is a lot of kde4 ports already for a test cross-section
<da_> HollowPoint: why duck behind a couch?
<avishek> i did install kde4; really enjoyed it; but i still prefer kde3 look
<HollowPoint> for saying that KDE could in any way ever remind anyone of Vista
<da_> HollowPoint: It can look like it easy...
<avishek> <shudder> that is sacrilege
<rod_> reminded me of vista
<da_> HollowPoint: so what?
<HollowPoint> I HATE Vista with a passion
<llutz> HollowPoint: but wasn't _that_ kde4s intention? :)
<HollowPoint> I severely hope not
<flaccid> i'd have to buy a new notebook if i used vista. this way i can use kde4 and desktop effects and not have to buy a new one till the hardware dies
<HollowPoint> it was meant to compete with Vista maybe, not look like it
<avishek> what is the future of kubuntu?
<llutz> target missed
<rod_> i was game to give  it a try but i had work to do, so i went back to 3. 4 is not work-ready afaict
<flaccid> im a bit confused. it doesn't look like vista at all. and there was a lot around before vista that one could say vista copied
<da_> HollowPoint: I do too, but linux is behind kde4 all the way
<da_> HollowPoint: And there is no way Vista can be kde4
<da_> HollowPoint: So why worry?
<da_> To me it looks macish
<minhaaj> my thunderbird mail can't find my other partition to add files to attachments
<minhaaj> any idea, could it be root access problem ?
<da_> flaccid: I ain't knocking anyone...  You can make anything look like anything if you want to
<flaccid> well graphic designers have always been designing eye candy and guis. now its on your desktop..
<da_> flaccid: Yep...
<HollowPoint> flaccid, my opinion of Vista is that it's an attempt to copy Linux, UAC = sudo, desktop widgets been around forever in Linux, program switcher etc all copied
<minhaaj> flaccid:  i figured out why my google earth wasn't workng with kde
<rod_> minhaaj, is your other partition mounted? if so, how
<minhaaj> it was compiz
<minhaaj> rod_:   how do i check that ?
<da_> flaccid: I have used fluxbox, twm, and some of the lower end ones
<minhaaj> i shut down compiz and google earth worked great.
<da_> flaccid: I don't have a problem with them...  I just hate Gnome for some reason it doesn't jive with me
<rod_> minhaaj: $mount
<flaccid> minhaaj: yes it doesn't work with compositing
<minhaaj> HollowPoint:  forever ? KDE was started by ubuntu and it was started in 2002
<minhaaj> hang on rod_
<minhaaj> rod_:  what $mount ?
<flaccid> kde was started by ubuntu ? huh
<rod_> just type mount at a terminal
<minhaaj> kubuntu - kde ?
<minhaaj> mount or $mount ?
<rod_> mount, no $
<llutz> flaccid: an ms invented the internet, yes!
<HollowPoint> actually AT&T did that
<HollowPoint> but yeah
<minhaaj> ok hang on let me pastebin
<flaccid> i don't think kde devels would of like to have heard that :) http://www.kde.org/announcements/announcement.php
<avishek> i thought it was ARPA that invented the internet
<minhaaj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17871/
<flaccid> hehe sarcasm
<llutz> avishek: you're right, "internet" was former arpa-net
<minhaaj> what other distro uses kde except ubuntu ?
<flaccid> minhaaj: dozens. check distro watch. opensuse, mandriva etc.
<HollowPoint> da gnome can be wicked, I've got a Debian VM running in my Kubuntu install with Gnome and I've "prettied it up" I know what you mean though, I used to hate Gnome
<minhaaj> oh ok.
<minhaaj> gnome is useless
<minhaaj> if it weren't for kde, windows users would never switch
<HollowPoint> not true but yes KDE does give more reason for the "timid" windows users to be less afraid of switching
<minhaaj> absolutely true.
<flaccid> kde founder: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matthias_Ettrich
<avishek> here's an interesting experience i had:...
<avishek> i used both gnome and kde...
<minhaaj> what loser would like to configure X for ubuntu instead of installing tension free kubuntu
<gabry> s
<flaccid> they share the same configure X program minhaaj :)
<avishek> and i stuck to gnome for a long time because i read that it's written in c, and so it's faster
<HollowPoint> lmfao minhaaj you don't have to configure X for ubuntu, it installs the same way Kubuntu does, just Kubuntu has KDE and Ubuntu has Gnome
<Lord_Drachenblut> I think kde is more feature rich than explorer.exe
<minhaaj> atleast kubuntu doesnt ask for it
<minhaaj> KDE is the 'real' thing.
<flaccid> Lord_Drachenblut: if you havnt yet checkout Krusader :)
<HollowPoint> lmfso I love this guy
<SSJ_GZ> avishek: The difference in speed between C and C++ is basically neglible, and swamped by use of efficient algorithms and intelligent use of caching.
<avishek> but kde was far more responsive on the same configuration than gnome, even though it's written in c++
<Lord_Drachenblut> flaccid: I have tried it in the past didin't like it much then..... i am sticking with dolphin for now
<rod_> ok... "my thunderbird mail can't find my other partition to add files to attachments"
<flaccid> Lord_Drachenblut: interesting. nice feedback..
<avishek> ssj_gz: is kde faster than gnome?
<flaccid> the real comparison here is the gtk to qt but hey we are probably a bit off topic
<usamahashimi> hello everyone
<SSJ_GZ> avishek: That's far too vague a question to have a meaningful answer :)
<usamahashimi> i have mistakenly remove "System Tray", can anyone tell me that how can i add it (again)?
<flaccid> minhaaj: what was your paste for?
<avishek> i'm sorry ssj_gz, let me rephrase that...
<Lord_Drachenblut> flaccid: I first heard of krusader on rfa
<flaccid> minhaaj: did you report the amarok .desktop problem back. i think your fix is right becaue podcasts are xml, there is no html component right?
<flaccid> rfa?
<avishek> for any ubuntu release, the gnome desktop is stated to require less memory than kde, but in my experience kde runs much faster than gnome. that's a;;
<avishek> that's all ... sorry for the typo
<Woxdee> I just spent 2 hours manually creating an ext3 filesystem with the '-c -c' option to make sure it avoided certain bad blocks.  I'm about to do an install and notice the installer demands formatting the partition.  Won't this undo my tedious badblock scan for that partition?
<Lord_Drachenblut> flaccid: radio freak america.... an older internet radio show they did 99 eps and then ended the show
<SSJ_GZ> avishek: Memory comparisons have been done, and GNOME and KDE3 are practically http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html, http://spooky-possum.org/cgi-bin/pyblosxom.cgi/kdevsgnome.htmlequal:
<flaccid> avishek: thats because of deps really. gnome has a big tree of system deps common to other things. kde is more portable with a nice tree :)
<flaccid> Lord_Drachenblut: cool
<SSJ_GZ> avishek: KDE4 uses more in general, though, mainly due to the double-buffering of all Qt4 widgets.
<rod_> Woxdee: yeah, most likely. I've never found a persistent way to mark bad blocks
<usamahashimi> can anyone help me about adding system tray?
<flaccid> kde3, usamahashimi?
<Bever> erhm im having problems getting Compiz to work.. Got the right packages installed (i think) but whatever i change in the settings does not seem to change anything in my interface
<Woxdee> damn it..  Installers used to have 'check for bad blocks during format', why the hell has that been removed?
<usamahashimi> flaccid: yes, 3.5.9
<flaccid> usamahashimi: from memory you right click the kicker panel and goto add applet and then system tray <-- something like that
<flaccid> Woxdee: scanning for badblocks takes a long time compared to a fsck
<flaccid> do badblocks on a 500GB disk and you probably wouldn't get install done that day if its older hardware
<usamahashimi> flaccid: i tried that but the system tray is not given in the list
<avishek> flaccid: amazing, how do you manage to answer so many questions at once? and how fast do you type
<Woxdee> flaccid: I know, I simply don't understand why it's removed as an optional feature.
<rod_> Woxdee, I don't know, I pretend to be a 'linux user' like some peroplek claim to be 'Mac people', but I do remember that ext2 was a lot more resilient
<flaccid> can anyone else help usamahashimi im not on kde3 atm? usamahashimi try #kde as well and specify your kde version
<flaccid> Woxdee: oh, it was in kubuntu installer at some point?
<rod_> s/peroplek/people
<usamahashimi> flaccid: ok, thanks by the way
<flaccid> avishek: waiting for my g/f heh then ill be off :)
<usamahashimi> Can anyone else help me?
<flaccid> np
<Woxdee> flaccid: Dunno, really, I was thinking of my older days with mandrake and slackware, etc.
<flaccid> maybe they took it out as hard disks became quite large
<Bever> can anyone help me getting my compiz to work? :)
<flaccid> didn't want people to go, oh sweet lets do that as well
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion | Bever
<ubottu> Bever: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Bever> thanks :)
<flaccid> avishek: oh i guess 1. i spent a lot of time with kubuntu etc. 2. up to 120wpm but accuracy at 70wpm :)
<Woxdee> Well, assuming that the installer uses mkfs to format the partition, if I do something like 'alias mkfs='mkfs -c -c'' in the commandline and issue the installer command manually from there, would that ensure the installer does it the way I need it?
<flaccid> np
<rod_> ... or is your hard drive needing replacement? just askin'
<Woxdee> or even rename the mkfs binaries and replace them with scripts calling the renamed original binaries with the appropriate commandline arguments.
<flaccid> Woxdee: maybe but i can't remember the ins and outs of the installer. the sensible thing would be to boot into the livecd goto konsole and do your badblocks/scans then click the Install icon and install after that
<avishek> flaccid: nice to know, then there's hope for newbies like me too! :)
<Woxdee> rod_: Strictly speaking, yes, it has bad blocks and I know they're there.  It's just the only drive I have for the machine, and it's not for critical data, so I'm ok with a badblock scan and some crossed fingers.
<flaccid> avishek: totally. you will still see me be a large n00b at times
<rod_> cool, i do that a lot myself :)
<Woxdee> flaccid: Yeah, I just did that and entered the installer after a manual 'mkfs.ext3 -c -c /dev/sda2', but when it came to the formatting I got worried the installer's new formatting would just overwrite the list of bad blocks on the fs that my 'mkfs' had achieved.
<avishek> flaccid: i must be forgetting my manners. but a delayed thanks to you for your help in answering my queries
<flaccid> minhaaj: sorry wat was your pastebin again for , for mount?
<flaccid> Woxdee: ah true. i can't remember how the badblocks are marked myself and if formatting overwrites them. in fat it was definately the case
<flaccid> avishek: np :)
<HollowPoint> are the bad blocks at the start of the disk?
<Woxdee> HollowPoint: Some here and there, it seems most are at the first 15 gigs or so.
<HollowPoint> ouch
<HollowPoint> big drive?
<avishek> does anyone have any experience to share about kubuntu making a real difference?
<HollowPoint> made a real difference to me
<avishek> me too, but i meant on a larger social scale
<HollowPoint> when 7.04 came out I STOPPED using Windows at home
<HollowPoint> except when I absolutely HAVE to use it for work purposes and I happen to be working from home
<avishek> i'm the partner of a small startup firm in india. our starting capital was about $20. if we didn't have kubuntu, we'd never be able to start up our firm
<balazs> a program, whit add to images frames and affects?
<Woxdee> HollowPoint: Ishly, 40 gigs.
<Woxdee> avishek: Good story :)
<HollowPoint> yeah very nice story avishek
<HollowPoint> Woxdee that sucks, was thinking maybe you could just partition the drive so as not to use the sector with the bad blocks but thats not really possible on a 40 gb drive when the first 15gb are fubarred
<avishek> but that's not all; kdeedu has immense potential to bring about social upliftment in india
<HollowPoint> social upliftment?
<avishek> hollowpoint: we introduced kubuntu to a rundown charitable school. the kids loved it
<avishek> the school management loved it: no one could believe so much came for free
<Woxdee> heh
<avishek> most govt schools in india are underfunded and unable to use computers in a meaningful way as an educational tool
<flaccid> KRF: ping. that .desktop amarok thang.. user removed the text/html mimetype which to me makes sense as podcast is xml. anyway that fixed it
<KRF> flaccid, dunno if thats okay, its more a workaround
<flaccid> KRF: i don't use ipod or podcasts so i dont even know what the file is for
<HollowPoint> yeah we had a similar idea for some of the schools over here in NZ avishek
<avishek> hollowpoint: i think kubuntu can make a real difference. care to hear a related story?
<avishek> bill gates started a fund for the children of stigmatised children in my hometown calcutta. however, the managers of the fund had to sign a contract promising that they would only use microsoft products. how unfair is that?
<avishek> when we showed the managers kubuntu, they loved it, admitted that it would be helpful, but could not implement it because of their contract
<level1> hi, I'm having a lot of trouble with konqueror in kde 4.1 beta 1... it starts up, and everything, everything is greyed out.
<Lord_Drachenblut> avishek: I find it funnier that bill gates said he would give millions to aids research but that the researchs had to "share" there findings
<Lord_Drachenblut> I appreicate that it will be shared
<Lord_Drachenblut> but the man who has made his billions based on closing things off to everyone wants people to share now
<guillermo_spain> hi
<guillermo_spain> i've installed KDE4 and icons doesn't work, (they look all as the multimedia icon), any idea?
<flaccid> level1: kde4 help is not here :)
<guillermo_spain> well, they're kubuntu's kde4 packages
<flaccid> guillermo_spain: on kde3? and which pkg?
<guillermo_spain> flaccid no, they're kde4, and they belong to hardy heron
<flaccid> guillermo_spain: kde4 help is in #kubuntu-kde4 channel
<guillermo_spain> ok, thanks
<avishek> to one and all: thank you all, it has been an honour meeting you. but all good things come to an end, so i must bid you farewell. best wishes to all, and most of all, to kubuntu
<flaccid> good luck and take it easy avishek
<valerio> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Krust> Hello
<Krust> Need some help with ubuntu
<HollowPoint> ??
<jasmin_> hi
<HollowPoint> hi
<flaccid> !ask | Krust
<ubottu> Krust: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Krust> Well, my question is : How can I choose Lilo instaed of grub when installing ubunut ?
<flaccid> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<flaccid> !alternate | Krust
<ubottu> Krust: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<flaccid> Krust i believe the alternate cd has the option
<JoshOvki> Krust: if you already have kununtu install with grub instead of reinstalling you could try this http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p4.html#Install_Lilo_from_terminal
<FSHero> Hi all:  I am trying to get my higher screen resolutions back after enabling the nvidia proprietary driver.
<Krust> thannks for your help
<FSHero> When I restart Kubuntu 8.04 i386 into recovery mode and run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", I am not given any options about my monitor resolutions (unlike in 7.04 Feisty, where I was given a list that I could 'check the boxes' of).
<FSHero> How can I get back to this list, so I may add 1024x768 etc. resolutions?
<flaccid> FSHero: did you try changing it in system settings?
<FSHero> flaccid: Yes, it only went up to 640x480
<flaccid> FSHero: thats the max?
<sigma_> whats a linux replacement for ms frontpage? i need something to slice a image so that different parts of it hyperlink to different webpages
<flaccid> !info quanta
<ubottu> quanta (source: kdewebdev): web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2346 kB, installed size 5704 kB
<FSHero> flaccid: System Settings goes up to 640x480. But I know my monitor has a max of 1024x768 -- I am writing this right now  with the nv driver!
<HollowPoint> sigma I like Bluefish, not sure if it'll do what you've just requested but I think it does
<sigma_> flaccid: does that have a gui like frontpage?
<flaccid> FSHero: check xrandr -q for max resolution and try changing with krandrtray. otherwise might have to edit xorg.conf manual
<flaccid> sigma_: yeah. kde is a guid..
<Jucato> !info kimagemapeditor
<ubottu> kimagemapeditor (source: kdewebdev): HTML image map editor for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 312 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<sigma_> HollowPoint: il take a look
<flaccid> bluefish good too but is gtk
<Jucato> Quanta+ isn't fully WYSIWYG though... but it does the job
<Jucato> not yet sure how kimagemapeditor fits into the workflow, but it's there
<HollowPoint> wouldn't say bluefish was fully WYSIWYG either, but then neither is frontpage in my opinion
<flaccid> well there is no complaint wysiwyg on the market anyway...
<FSHero> flaccid: thx. Do I run xrandr -q in recovery mode or is it okay to run it with X already started?
<Jucato> complaint wysiwyg?
<flaccid> FSHero: do it in normal mode
<Jucato> !info kompozer
<ubottu> kompozer (source: kompozer): Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.10-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 8438 kB, installed size 26008 kB
<flaccid> Jucato: yeah valid xhtml/css and semantic
<FSHero> flaccid: ok, I'm going to enable the proprietary driver then run xrandr. Thanks for the help!
<Jucato> flaccid: ah compliant
<flaccid> FSHero: no problem
<flaccid> yeah dreamweaver still has a lot to go but at least they have the DWTF
<Jucato> complaint <-- something you complained about; compliant <-- something that complies with something (a standard or something)
<flaccid> Jucato: i make about 100 typos a day
<flaccid> sorry br0ther
<Jucato> flaccid: no problem... except when a typo produces a totally different meaning :)
<flaccid> quite ironic when i was talking about semantics :)
<flaccid> i gotta cook dinner. catchyas a bit later
<FSHero> flaccid: Hi there, it's me trying to add higher resolutions from earlier!
<FSHero> flaccid: I ran xrandr -q
<FSHero> flaccid: I got these results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17958/
<FSHero> flaccid: also krandrtray doesn't help -- I'm still stuck at 640x480 as I speak.
<FSHero> Okay so http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=810528 says that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not add resolutions starting with Hardy.
<FSHero> Is there another 'newbie-friendly' way I can add 1024x768 to my xorg.conf?
<flaccid> FSHero: correct. and why did krandrtay not work?
<FSHero> Should I use one of those 'modeline' generators from the internet?
<FSHero> flaccid: krandrtray is not working because the only resolution it goes up to is 640x480
<FSHero> Curse these proprietary NVIDIA drivers!
<flaccid> FSHero: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log first please
<flaccid> need to see why it didnt' detect high resolutions in randr but probably wont' need a modeline just specify the resolution manually in xorg.conf. after looking at those two files i see what needs to be done
<FSHero> flaccid: k one sec
<FSHero> flaccid: xorg.conf is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/17961/
<FSHero> flaccid: Xorg.0.log is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/17962/
<FSHero> flaccid: btw, thx for the help... this problem is quite annoying and important to me!
<flaccid> nw
<flaccid> FSHero: its not using the nvidia driver, not device specified. please goto kdesudo jockey-kde and disable the restricted driver then re-check/re-enable it and then check xorg.conf for driver
<flaccid> not=no
<FSHero> flaccid: What do you mean by "not device specified"? Also, if it helps, glxgears works.
<flaccid> there is no device specified in xorg.conf so its not using nvidia restricted driver, thus we re-enable it
<FSHero> Okay, "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)" is unchecked. So I check it, presumably?
<flaccid> yep
<FSHero> flaccid: ok, I did it and closed the driver manager. Do I restart X?
<flaccid> did the driver manager so reboot/restart required?
<soso> salut
<FSHero> flaccid: I haven't restarted my computer. the driver manager didn't say so (I don't think -- I can't remember!)
<flaccid> sorry ask you to reboot FSHero
<flaccid> FSHero: reboot as its kernel dependant otherwise you would have to load the mod etc.
<FSHero> flaccid: ok see you in a minute!
<soso> vous parlez francais
<flaccid> np
<FSHero> flaccid: Aha... I've just been doing Ctrl+backspace to restart X -- lol!
<FSHero> flaccid: okay bye!
<flaccid> thats only if X full crashes :)
<flaccid> wb
<FSHero> flaccid: Hi there, I think it worked!
<flaccid> mad..
<FSHero> flaccid: I have a problem I shall tell you about in a minute -- I'm in a failsafe terminal.
<flaccid> k
<FSHero> flaccid: But I've got 1024x768, and glxgears works!
<flaccid> FSHero: sweet. just fyi thats how you enable it etc. without fuss
<FSHero> flaccid: The reason I'm in a failsafe terminal is: when I try to log in normally (KDE3), I get a blank screen -- and...
<FSHero> flaccid: ... the monitor light which should usually be green is instead yellow - 'standbuy' mode
<flaccid> FSHero: run startkde in the failsafe terminal and see the problem
<FSHero> flaccid: so, to enable in the future, I just use jockey-kde?
<flaccid> FSHero: yep totally
<FSHero> flaccid: I've still got a problem -- but I have to go afk for a while
<FSHero> flaccid: thanks for the help!
<FSHero> flaccid: b back in ~ 45 minutes
<flaccid> ok np. and jocky is Hardware Drivers Manager in the menu
<flaccid> ok im washing up then
<ZmAY> hello, can anyone tell me how to mount mobile telephone over USB
<flaccid> ZmAY: in adept | manage repos | third party
<flaccid> !adept | ZmAY
<ubottu> ZmAY: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<ZmAY> i installed wammu but it doesent find any phone connected
<lorddemos> Привет
<lorddemos> народ помогите мне кто-то.... у меня дрова на NVIDIA рагульно встают... что делать?
<dr_Willis> ~ru
<dr_Willis> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<FSHero> ZmAY: do you still want to mount your mobile phone over usb?
<jussi01> Hrm, does anyone know either where some documentation for the final steps of ndis wrapper setup are, or could tell me how to configure after modprobing ndiswrapper?
<ZmAY> yes
<FSHero> flaccid: I'm back! (guy with the nvidia resolutions problem)
<FSHero> ZmAY: So... when you plug in the mobile phone, nothing automatically comes up saying "open in new window"? Also, what phone do you have?
<ZmAY> nothing comes up, sonny ericsson K530i
<ZmAY> nowi also installed Phone Manager 0.7
<FSHero> ZmAY: Intriguing... I have a Sony Ericsson K750i and it works fine. Okay, assuming that the driver is present...
<FSHero> ZmAY: you should make a directory such as /media/phone :Run from Konsole: "sudo mkdir /media/phone"
<ZmAY> i am using dapper, i am on old PC
<FSHero> ZmAY: then the hard part: identify your phone's device -- let's call it /dev/sdaX for now -- then mount: "sudo mount /dev/sdaX /media/phone"
<FSHero> ZmAY: Okay, sorry mate -- I don't know anything about Dapper -- also, Dapper is quite old!
<ZmAY> we can sttill try:)
<ZmAY> -t
<ZmAY> yes, how to identify phone's device
<FSHero> ZmAY: To figure out what X is, this might help:...
<FSHero> ZmAY: type "cd /dev/disk/by-label" then do "ls -l
<ZmAY> hdb1 -> ../../hdb1
<FSHero> ZmAY: Okay... so if hdb1 is your phone, then its device thingy is /dev/hdb1
<ZmAY> lsusb
<FSHero> so do "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/phone"
<ZmAY> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0fce:e079 Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB
<FSHero> ZmAY: Note, going to the /dev/disk/by-label folder only shows those disks that have a "label" -- e.g. my hard disk's first partition is called BOOT in Windows XP, so it appears here.
<FSHero> ZmAY: for a more comprehensive list, go to /dev/disk/by-id ("cd /dev/disk/by-id") and do "ls -l" again
<ZmAY> dmesg | tail   says [17188274.956000] usb-storage: device found at 9
<crazy_bus> which koffice would people recommend.  koffice or koffice-kde4 ?
<FSHero> ZmAY: for example, I see the following line for my flash disk:
<FSHero> ZmAY:
<FSHero> ZmAY: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2008-06-07 12:34 usb-hantat_Flash_Disk-0:0-part1 -> ../../sde1
<FSHero> ZmAY: have you tried mounting your phone?
<ZmAY> FSHero: how
<FSHero> ZmAY: Sorry, I disconnected. What did you recently say?
<ZmAY> [2008-06-07 14:40] <FSHero> ZmAY: have you tried mounting your phone?
<ZmAY> how?
<ZmAY> Bus 001 Device 009  thats all i know:)
<flaccid> ZmAY: did you search google. also what does dmesg say when you plug it in?
<FSHero> ZmAY: lol, okay! type "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/phone" in Konsole... assuming you made the /media/phone folder earlier, and your phone's device file is /dev/sdb1
<FSHero> ZmAY: wait!
<FSHero> ZmAY: sorry, did you try "ls -l /media/disk/by-id"?
<flaccid> FSHero: hal should prompt if it doesn't there is likely a problem
<FSHero> ZmAY: oops sorry do "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id"
<flaccid> are we sure this phone supports mass usb?
<ZmAY> i tried FSHero yes
<FSHero> flaccid: I don't know how to check if one's phone supports USB mass storage... I kind-of assumed that...!
<ZmAY> ls -l...
<flaccid> i wouldn't assume it. its a commercial product
<flaccid> ZmAY: you might want to check sudo fdisk -l to see if the usb part comes up
<flaccid> i mean device
<ZmAY> it looks not
<BluesKaj> howdy
<nosrednaekim> hey BluesKaj
<nosrednaekim> you're up early :)
<FSHero> flaccid: about my resolutions problem: basically, the last step I did was to check the box in the Restricted Hardware manager (jockey-kde) and restart the computer.
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, 08:47 early ?
<nosrednaekim> flaccid: some Mojo guy said to thank you for fixing his X700
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: wait... you are in EDT?
<flaccid> FSHero: yeah i remember. the restricted manager was never enabled
<BluesKaj> been up since 6:30 AM
<flaccid> nosrednaekim: sweet as cheers!
<FSHero> flaccid: Now, I can log in as my user "fshero" in a failsafe terminal, but if I try to log into KDE 3...
<nosrednaekim> or one timezone over and without dailight savings,.....
<BluesKaj> EDST yes
<FSHero> flaccid: ... I just get a blank screen.
<ZmAY> FSHero: which filesystem type should i specify when mounting
<FSHero> flaccid: I can log in to another user, using KDE4
<rjb> hey, something went foobar on my system with the gui of java applets after one of the recent updates
<flaccid> FSHero: log/output of startkde..
<rjb> the fonts look all funny and widget sizes seem miscalculated
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, what's your TZ ?
<FSHero> ZmAY: If you did what flaccid said (sudo fdisk -l) and it doesn't show you what you wanted, then maybe the device does not appear as a USB mass storage device...
<FSHero> ZmAY: ... and I don't know what to do next! :(
<ZmAY> ok thanks
<FSHero> ZmAY: (btw I don't know what to look out for in the output of "sudo fdisk -l")
<FSHero> ZmAY: Sorry.
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: EDT
<flaccid> ZmAY: see http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php%3Fid%3D208717&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=7&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dubuntu%2Bsony%2Bericsson%2BK530i%2Busb%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26client%3Dopera%26rls%3Den%26hs%3DcFd%26sa%3DG
<flaccid> FSHero: just do my suggestion :)
<FSHero> flaccid: last time I did "startkde" it showed a few messages then went back to the log on screen...
<FSHero> flaccid: ... shall I try again? (Shall I do startkde > temp.txt. to 'pipe' the output to a file?)
<flaccid> FSHero: its not a pipe its a redirect. redirect both stdout and stderr startkde &> /tmp/startkde.log.txt
<FSHero> flaccid: btw in this failsafe session, I have run kwin successfully (I needed to -- my Konversation window was creeping over the edge!)
<FSHero> flaccid: So you want me to run "startkde &> /tmp/startkde.log.txt"?
<flaccid> then pastebin the log
<FSHero> flaccid: okay, coming right up. Thx for helping, once again!
<flaccid> np
<BluesKaj> flaccid, next time try www.tinyurl.com
<flaccid> why BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> prevents long urls
<FSHero> flaccid: Hi... It just dumped me to my login screen again. Pastebin in a minute
<flaccid> BluesKaj: i cbf
<flaccid> is that a rule or something?
<FSHero> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17981/
<Dragnslcr> Besides, a lot of people have trained themselves to ignore tinyurl
<flaccid> i have no interest in tinyurl which is some dudes site. what i do have interest in is sites adopting princples from Tim Berners-Lee's 'Cool URIs dont change' document
<flaccid> FSHero: so did you say kde4 was working?
<FSHero> flaccid: I think so, yes. Do you want me to try logging in as "fshero", session: KDE4?
<flaccid> FSHero: nope. is kde3 and everything installed correctly?
<flaccid> does the same behaviour occur from kdm login of kde3?
<BluesKaj> whether you're interested or not doesn't matter ...it's just courtesy, not filling the chat text with unecessary long urls
<flaccid> BluesKaj: it matters only to me if its explicitly in the rules :)
<FSHero> flaccid: err.. kde3 was working fine before I started messing around with the NVIDIA driver. Also... what do you mean by "kdm login of kde3"?
<flaccid> i do enough spoon feeding here then to spend more time converting the odd url on some dudes site
<flaccid> FSHero: login of kde3 session from the login screen
<flaccid> brb telephone
<ganesh> hai
<ganesh> any one there
<prodigy> what antivirus is best for linux?
<nosrednaekim> hai... wut iz up?
<prodigy> hai
<nosrednaekim> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ganesh> i am unable to adjust my screen resolution in kubuntu 8.04
<prodigy> i konw that linux has no viruses, i was just wondering...
<prodigy> ganesh: what is the problem? what graphic card do you have?
<dr_Willis> the virus tools are for scanning windows systems. :)
<prodigy> xD
<avishek> prodigy: use clamav
<ganesh> nvidia graphics card
<prodigy> i do not use antivirus, i was just wondering... there are now avast and avg for linux...
<ganesh> i installed the restricted drivers
<prodigy> ganesh: you should use nvidia drivers. are they installed?
<prodigy> oh, ok
<ganesh> yes
<flaccid> FSHero: dpkg -l | grep kpersonalizer please
<prodigy> ganesh: what resolution are you on, and what do you want?
<flaccid> ganesh: did you use hardware drivers manager?
<Portablecook> Hey guys, I'm trying to install the packages to allow playback of encrypted DVDs, but apparently neither libdvdcss or libdvdcss2 have an installation candidate.  Is there a new package?
<nosrednaekim> flaccid: the kpersonalizer thing is a common error... not fatal
<flaccid> !info libdvd3
<ubottu> Package libdvd3 does not exist in hardy
<nosrednaekim> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ganesh> but now the highest screen size is 640*480 everything seems bigger i cant change it to 1024*768
<prodigy> ps. if anyone tries to use google earth, it will not run if you have compiz enabled. i figured it out last night...
<avishek> ganesh: i had the same problem
<flaccid> !info libdvdread3
<ubottu> libdvdread3 (source: libdvdread): library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 57 kB, installed size 196 kB
<FSHero> ganesh: lol, I was stuck on the same problem moments ago!
<flaccid> ganesh: try my suggestion
<flaccid> nosrednaekim: is unable to attache non fatal as well? kwin: unable to claim manager selection, another wm running? (try using --replace)
<ganesh> what should i ddo
<prodigy> !chan
<ubottu> Factoid chan not found
<flaccid> [23:07] <flaccid> ganesh: did you use hardware drivers manager?
<ganesh> yes
<Portablecook> nosrednaekim: Thanks.
<prodigy> help please? i want to see all the rooms... !chan or something...
<flaccid> and nvidia-glx-new or whatever is installed and nvidia-kernel-common ganesh?
<flaccid> prodigy: /list
<nosrednaekim> flaccid: he started from within a failsafe, right? and I believe he mentioned loading Kwin
<flaccid> nosrednaekim: oh thats right true
<nosrednaekim> and yeah... thats fatal
<ganesh> i installed the nvidia 6 series
<rjb> ganesh: it might be that your monitor type got detected/set incorrectly, it's happened to me
<flaccid> FSHero: test it without starting kwin first because thats in the startkde script
<flaccid> nosrednaekim: you reckon it dies/hangs up on kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::insertKAccel( kaccel = 0x80e27c0 ): KAccel object already contains an action name "file_quit" ?
<nosrednaekim> thats what it looks lik... but I have no clue what that actually means :P
<ganesh> how could i set the monitor mine is crt  17
<prodigy> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<rjb> ganesh: open up system settings, go to display settings
<flaccid> ganesh: that doesn't answer the question, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flaccid> ganesh: whats the nvidia 6 series mean?
<flaccid> ganesh: if you listen to me you might fix it :)
<rjb> and check out what's set there for a monitor
<FSHero> flaccid: okay I'm running kwin now, so I shall just restart X. give me a minute. (Sorry for the delay, I was reading something in firefox :P)
<ganesh> when i installed restricted drivers it shows thus
<nosrednaekim> flaccid: what I would to is try to start a kde3 session from within kdm, then, when itfails, switch to a tty and copy the .xsession-errors over to another file and pastebin THAT
<avishek> !info
<ubottu> Factoid info not found
<ganesh> ok what should i do my eyes r blowing looking at huge figures help me please
<flaccid> nosrednaekim: ah wicked suggestion
<temoto> Is it normal, that free shows 99% of 2GB mem is used?
<flaccid> i'll paste that to him when he gets back if problem still
<flaccid> temoto: yep
<temoto> flaccid, why?
<rjb> temoto: quote normal if the computer's been working for a while
<flaccid> ganesh: scrollback and read what i said
<flaccid> temoto: because linux manages memory very well, it will use as much ram as it can before swap
<rjb> temoto: you did pay for that ram didn't you, why would you want it to go unused;)
<ganesh> where to paste this  "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<temoto> rjb, i'm scared.
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosrednaekim> temoto: its probably not all being used as ram... most of it is probably cached
<rjb> temoto: do you mean to suggest that you stole it?;)
<temoto> rjb, :)
<temoto> nosrednaekim, yes. 1.2GB out of 2 is cached.
<ganesh> flaccid help me
<nosrednaekim> 800MB is still a bit much, but nothing to get worried about
<nosrednaekim> ganesh: paste it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<temoto> nosrednaekim, cached memory is what?
<FSHero> flaccid: "dpkg -l | grep kpersonalizer" doesn't work. That is the first thing I ran when I started this new failsafe session.
<flaccid> ganesh: i already have
<rjb> temoto: it saves your hard drive from having to work too much
<nosrednaekim> temoto: is commonly accessed data, such as recently opened programs and documents
<flaccid> FSHero: [23:13] <nosrednaekim> flaccid: what I would to is try to start a kde3 session from within kdm, then, when itfails, switch to a tty and copy the .xsession-errors over to another file and pastebin THAT
<temoto> embedded memcached? Nice...
<flaccid> don't run kwin in the failsafe before startkde also the kpersonlizer thing is nothing
<Portablecook> Okay, I've managed to install libdvdcss2, VLC has stopped throwing the "no decryption" error and now says "main playlist: nothing to play".  Is there something else I'm missing?
<flaccid> ganesh: you paste file on the site and then paste the url it gives you back here
<FSHero> flaccid: Okay, I start KDE3 from my login screen, then when the screen goes black, I copy .xsession-errors to (say) temp.txt then pastebin its contents? (Sorry for the questioning-- I just want to make sure I don't do anything wrong!)
<flaccid> FSHero: yep
<FSHero> ok, brb. I'm going to have to stop Konversation.
<avishek> while we're talking about video issues, has anyone had any problems with samsung samtron monitors during the boot phase? on three different assembed machines with samsung monitors, a "sync out of range" appears while k/ubuntu is booting. however, once booting is complete everything is normal
<nosrednaekim> Portablecook: maybe a working DVD? ;P
<Portablecook> nosrednaekim: Okay, interesting problem there; my CD tray won't eject...
<nosrednaekim> Portablecook: quit VLC and any other application that could be using the DVD
<Agent_bob> i don't like the answer i got in #ubuntu so i'll ask in here.  is there any FOSS way to get acpi support working for ati chips ?     me laptop doesn't show temp cpu or battery
<JoshOvki> Portablecook: what happens when you run    eject   from command?
<Portablecook> JoshOvki: There we go.  Thanks.
<nosrednaekim> Agent_bob: if it doesn't work right off.... It'll probably take ALOT of programming to fix it
<Agent_bob> nosrednaekim "right off"  there was no "right off" actually.
<nosrednaekim> Agent_bob: by right off I mean "upon installation"
<Agent_bob> nosrednaekim right,   there was no such thing.
<FSHero> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17994/ is the contents of .xsession-errors. Perhaps my problem is because KDE3 is trying to select a resolution that is not supported by my monitor?
<nosrednaekim> if it BROKE with an update... then thats a bug
<nosrednaekim> Agent_bob: eh?
<Agent_bob> nosrednaekim i installed ubuntu hoary on a box years ago, upgraded to dapper, coppied to other box,  tweekex & coppied to other box,  coppied to lappy...
<nosrednaekim> FSHero: you say you can login using another user?
<avishek> !ubottu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Agent_bob> there was no install per'se
<FSHero> nosrednaekim: I can in KDE4 -- but i haven't tried KDE3 yet
<nosrednaekim> Agent_bob: AH... I see!
<nosrednaekim> Agent_bob: sounds like time for a fresh install :P
<Agent_bob> nosrednaekim heh.  how do you think i get it on an partitionless hdd ;/
<nosrednaekim> Agent_bob: hrm... problem there... but yeah... if you are doing stuff like that, ACPI being broken is par for the course
<nosrednaekim> and I'm not sure how to force it to redetect hardware
<nosrednaekim> probably is a way though
<Agent_bob> ok.   but the question is,   does it require "restricted repos" to get acpi support for acpi on ati crap ?
<nosrednaekim> no
<flaccid> i think it does and i saw some stuff on the net about configuring ati acpi with fglrx
<Agent_bob> good.  i like that answer.
<flaccid> no, ok sweet
<Agent_bob> flaccid not yours his.  heh.
<dru__> hey peeps .....how do i see the actual result of my "clicking this icon" in the terminal
<nosrednaekim> flaccid: if anything... fglrx breaks ACPI :P
<flaccid> haha, my acpi works :)
<flaccid> well i've configure mine to work well, just can't remember what i did but its on the net
<nosrednaekim> dru__: right click on the icon->properties->run in terminal
<nosrednaekim> (I think you can do that)
<dru__> .....yeah i think so too
<dru__> but ...what if the action is for instance in firefox
<flaccid> FSHero: show that to the people in #kde
<Agent_bob> if all you want is to see what the command is.   right click > configure   and look at the command tab
<Agent_bob> oh i'm slow.   that's not for ff
<flaccid> FSHero: also had you tried a reboot yet?
<dru__> woudl that work as far as "building" a widget to run that command?
<flaccid> that would get rid of the sockets in /tmp
<Agent_bob> dru__ i think you can call ff from the konsole and what you click in it might report to the konsole
<nosrednaekim> dru__: instance in firefox?
<dru__> im building a widget  that will run a "site" radio stream
<nosrednaekim> a browser/web widget?
<dru__> the widget should be able to interact directly with the stream
<dru__> desktop
<Agent_bob> dru__ try ^ it and see if it works
<dru__> oay
<dru__> thanks
<dru__> *okay
<nosrednaekim> dru__: like a plasmoid?
<dru__> i really dont know ...i was just tired of having to have this window open to listen to that stream so decided to build an interacting widget for my desktop
<FSHero> flaccid: lol, I was looking in #ubuntu and didn't realise it. You want me to show that pastebin to #kde? (This sounds serious...!)
<nosrednaekim> dru__: ya know... they probably have a shoutcast stream...
<dru__> no they dont
<nosrednaekim> and you can listen to it in amarok
<flaccid> FSHero: yeah but try reboot if you havnt as well to clear /tmp
<dru__> i know them* personaly
<nosrednaekim> dru__: ah..ok
<dru__> but what was this "call ff" Agent_bob
<FSHero> flaccid: okay, I'll reboot once more, and delete the contents of /tmp
<Agent_bob> dru__ run the app from the command line in konsole
<flaccid> FSHero: if you already tested then cool. thing is i don't see how it could get if you havnt started an session. /tmp is cleared on boot
<dru__> i see
<dru__> k
<dru__> thanks
<Agent_bob> dru__ that "should" give it a place to report what it's doing.
<dru__> prompt returns as soon as its open
<dru__> its not a kde app
<dru__> thats why
<Agent_bob> no. that's not why.  but it's probably not very standards compliant, that's why.  many non-kde apps will work just fine that way.
<dru__> i get a good result from konqueror
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<rysiek|pl> need a wee bit o'help with debuggin a keyboard problem
<rysiek|pl> every input device has a special dev file in the /dev tree, right?
<Agent_bob> it has long been common place for linux based gui apps to report to a controlling terminal for debugging purposes
<dru__> Agent_bob: where can i find one of those :D
<MachinTrucChose> Hi. I created a new user called "guest" and did not set any password, but when at the login screen I try to login as "guest" with no password, it says Login Failed. What am I missing here?
<Agent_bob> dru__ you can use; strace appname  # but that's a lot of output on most things.
<Agent_bob> dru__ lol yeah.
<flaccid> strace is handy
<dru__> yeah i need tonns of out put
<dru__> the more the better
<Agent_bob> then use ltrace   :)))
<Agent_bob> s & l for short and long
<dru__> : *ltrace firefox
<rysiek|pl> guys, where in the /dev tree do I look for keyboard devices
<dru__> k
<speeddemon24> <MachinTrucChose> i think your screwed go in under your account set a dummy pw for the acct and postit note it on the computer so guests know what the pw is.
<MachinTrucChose> speeddemon24: you're kidding, right?
<dru__> still :Process 10490 detached
<MachinTrucChose> I'
<speeddemon24> no why
<MachinTrucChose> I guess I'll rename the user "guest-passwordis123"
<rysiek|pl> MachinTrucChose: let it log-in
<rysiek|pl> MachinTrucChose: in KMenu -> System Settings
<speeddemon24> that works too because that is the only way i know of
<FSHero> flaccid: Hi, it is me, FSHero, logged into KDE3 but as a different user.
<Agent_bob> dru__ ah   readlink -f `which firefox`   might help to see where the warper is and look into it to see why it's not reporting to the konsole   :)
<FSHero> flaccid: this is weird!
<rysiek|pl> MachinTrucChose: there is a way of telling "allow that user to log in passwordless"
<speeddemon24> <rysiek|pl> is right, srry my bad
<FSHero> flaccid: before I logged in as this different user, I tried my own with KDE (KDE3) session.
<rysiek|pl> MachinTrucChose: on the Advanced tab
<rysiek|pl> MachinTrucChose: "Login Manager"
<flaccid> FSHero: profile is corrupt somewhere most likely
<rysiek|pl> jeez, who don't people just *check* by themselves in settings? ;)
<FSHero> flaccid: same thing as before occurred: I got a blank screen. Note: I could hear the 'startup chime' through my speakers
<MachinTrucChose> rysiek|pl: ah, I see. Under Login Manager. Thank you. Now I see what Gnome fans complain about for KDE ;)
<FSHero> flaccid: corrupted profile file is what I was thinking too... but what?
<FSHero> *which?
<rysiek|pl> MachinTrucChose: huh?
<FSHero> flaccid: I think I can afford to delete my user profile -- shall I do that through systemsettings?
<MachinTrucChose> rysiek|pl: basically it doesn't make sense from a user interface POV to have that setting NOT where all the other user account-related settings are
<Agent_bob> example;  file $(readlink -f `which firefox`)
<rysiek|pl> MachinTrucChose: it's pretty intuitive, really, while making it impossible to log-into an account unprotected by mistake
<Agent_bob> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox: Bourne shell script text executable
<rysiek|pl> MachinTrucChose: maybe you're right
<flaccid> FSHero: you don't have to delete the whole thing, you can copy your apps config and and so forth
<rysiek|pl> MachinTrucChose: anywhoo, it's there ;)
<MachinTrucChose> thanks again
<flaccid> FSHero: but the thing is what in the your profile to delete..
<FSHero> flaccid: you mean just the content of ~/.kde/share/apps ?
<FSHero> flaccid: * save the contents of ~/.kde/share/apps?
<rysiek|pl> no prob
<rysiek|pl> so guys, *anybody* knows where the keyboard's dev file sits in the /dev/ tree?
<flaccid> FSHero: well assuming that it is ~/.kde/*somewhere* then i would create a new user then copy all the apps config/share into the fresh user that you want to keep, then you could back up the nonworking using ~/.kde and replace it with this one
<flaccid> so you get your app configs but the rest is fresh..
<FSHero> flaccid: I'm glad I can afford to delete my user. But... what if I couldn't? What would I have to do then?
<Agent_bob> rysiek|pl is there a device for kbd ?
<eagles0513875> yay
<eagles0513875> i got it working
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: there is a device for everything, why not for kb
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido: yo
<flaccid> FSHero: if you were an expert then you might be able to spend time and debug, otherwise, do whatever you want. i mean don't expect these things to no occur :)
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido: i got my network issue resolved
<FSHero> flaccid: wow... this nvidia driver could have 'destroyed' my system if this were not a fresh install...!
<flaccid> FSHero: how did you conclude that it was the nvidia driver. why would you make that assumption. for a start your kde profile is written to when you go to logout etc. if it failed there somewhere... there is no indication that it is nvdia at all. installing the driver doesn't do anything to home folders
<FSHero> flaccid: well... I thought that because everything was working fine before I tried the proprietary nvidia drivers, then I got display problems after I installed them, it was the NVIDIA drivers that were responsible.
<flaccid> FSHero: that is probably one of the most common mistakes in diagnosis :)
<FSHero> flaccid: of course, my limited knowledge means that I cannot consider other things that could have gone wrong :P
<eagles0513875> hey all
<FSHero> flaccid: tbh, I had tried the nvidia driver prior to today, but had to return back to the nv 2D-only driver. Also, I have run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" several times before.
<FSHero> flaccid: So 'damage' could have occurred at one of these steps
<flaccid> FSHero: yeah running that program is not going to help if the driver is not installed. thus why it wasn't installed iirc
<ads_> hi   i wrote a script containing "/etc/init.d/kdm restart"   this does not restart kde it simply leaves me with a blank screen.. this will only work from a non x session     why??? and how may i fix this?
<flaccid> the user is the highest probability especially if they have sudo/root :)
<FSHero> flaccid: Or a whole bunch of other stuff that I'm not aware about could have gone wrong ;)
<flaccid> ads_: because you are calling it from within what you are killing
<eagles0513875> lol
<ads_> flaccid:   so is it possible to run a script from an xsession to restart it effectively?
<FSHero> flaccid: What I did on a previous day was: I installed nvidia-glx-new then from System settings --> Display and Monitor I chose the nvidia driver (instead of nv), then restarted X (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace). I got bad resolution (640x480) then by pressing Ctrl+Alt+1 I ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg".
<ads_> flaccid: rather than ctrl alt bkspace   which i cnat emulate in a script
<flaccid> FSHero: yeah. and the restricted stuff can get a bit hectic but you gotta work with it. good thing is that hardware drivers managers does it all for you (in theory)
<FSHero> flaccid: yep... in retrospect, what I did seems to have been messy!
<flaccid> ads_: not that i know of and not sure why you would want to do that. i guess its possible but i dont know about it sorry
<flaccid> FSHero: hmm was that kde3 system settings yeah?
<FSHero> flaccid: kde3 systemsettings, yes. I did it in KDE3 systemsettings
<eagles0513875> is anyone else have issues connecting to other freenode irc servers or any other irce server in konversation
<ads_> flaccid: the original script involves replacing my xorg.conf from a single display to dual display (projector for films!!)  and as such a restart of x is needed!  would be nice to just run a script seeing as i dp this evry night
<ads_> dp*
<ads_> do*
<flaccid> FSHero: i'll check that out
<eagles0513875> ads_: you could also add that as a cron job to have it more automated
<flaccid> ads_: which driver do you use?
<ads_> eagles0513875: no idea what a cronjob is.. i will look up now.  i only do this at night or when im watching films its not a permenant thing
<ads_> flaccid: nvidia
<eagles0513875> ads_: cron job is the linux equivalent of scheduling something in windows
<crazy_bus> I installed the package mythbuntu-desktop, but I want to remove it and everything it installed.  How do I do that without manually finding every program?
<eagles0513875> for instance you can create a cron job that runs sudo apt-get upgrade
<eagles0513875> for instance ever day at 8am
<eagles0513875> !uninstall
<ubottu> Factoid uninstall not found
<eagles0513875> chalcedony: hey
<ads_> eagles0513875: sonds interesting  will check it out..  unlikely what i need , its not evry night without fail ;just when i decide to watch a film
<eagles0513875> ads_: that comes in handy in server environments
<ads_> ** excuse spelling mistakes   appologies**
<FSHero> flaccid: well thanks for all the help. I think I can continue solo now! Also, I just wanted to say that running "xrandr" displays a whole bunch of nice resolutions: 1024x768, 800x600, etc.
<eagles0513875> as well as the occassional household environment
<ads_> eagles0513875: most definitely, will make use of them   thanks.    Still for now do you know how i may restart x from a script inside an x session?
<flaccid> FSHero: ok there was the problem. you installed it manually, thus wasn't installed properly most likely and systemsettings could of failed changing the Device in xorg.conf. its along those lines for sure.
<psyco> is there a command or way to find out my system hardware information? (CPU, ram)
<psyco> etc
<eagles0513875> ads_: im still trying to figure out how to write scripts im working on my linux cert but havent gotten there yet
<eagles0513875> thats part 2 of this cours
<flaccid> easiest to learn are sh and bash
<eagles0513875> flaccid: im rather versed with bash
<flaccid> versed?
<eagles0513875> i now how to get around using bash
<eagles0513875> for my cert we do nothing but cli
<flaccid> it depends what you have to do in shells
<ads_> eagles0513875: its very easy ..  all u will likely need is a "#!/bin/bash"  header  then just simple commands you would run from shell. however control statements are different to the convential programming languages
<Agent_bob> rysiek|pl i dont find any rule to make a keyboard device ?     have you found anything ?
<flaccid> being bsd guy i do csh a lot
<crazy_bus> it's a metapackage, but autoremove will not remove all of the things it installed
<eagles0513875> !aolspeak | ads_
<ubottu> ads_: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<flaccid> crazy_bus: i think autoremove of the deps only works with aptitude.
<flaccid> could be wrong but
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: huh?
<ads_> ^^ excuse me?? i havent used "lol" or "omg"   what was that about??
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: I got it, they sit in /dev/input/
<Agent_bob> rysiek|pl oh wait.  looked in the wrong place.  /sbin/MAKEDEV:          makedev kbd  c 11 0 $cons
<eagles0513875> ads_: the u is not a good think to do in here you will have people griping bout using u r and all that jazz
<crazy_bus> flaccid: but do you have to install with aptitiude.  Because I tried just removing with aptitude and it didn't work
<ads_> aha  oops  yes i should of known.. sorry
<flaccid> i think thats the case
<flaccid> so it records the transaction
<ads_> eagles0513875:  hey its script independant what i need.. i just need a shell command that will restart x within an x session
<Agent_bob> rysiek|pl you can put a keyboard node anywhere you want now.       mknod /path/to/device.name c 11 0     # :)))
<eagles0513875> ads_: its ok im just letting you know
<eagles0513875> ads_: there is ctrl+alt+backspace
<flaccid> i never used aptitude because its more chars to type and apt did the job :)
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: eh... the node is there, thing is, the keyboard (laptop built-in!) doesn't *work*
<flaccid> eagles0513875: thats to hard kill X and thats not what he is after at all
 * Agent_bob personally hates it when device nodes are not in /dev though.
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: it works in windoze, live-cd menu, bios, but not after the kernel starts booting up
<flaccid> ads_: you have auto login enabled do you?
<ads_> eagles0513875: unfortunately i cant enulate ctrl alt backspace as a keyboard command
<ads_> emulate**
<eagles0513875> flaccid: whats the cli command to restart x
<eagles0513875> i kknow to start x from cli its startx
<eagles0513875> ads_: try restartx
<flaccid> lol
<ads_> worth a try brb
<flaccid> maybe a visit to xorg is a good idea
<flaccid> #xorg
<nosrednaekim> actually... you can emulate Ctrl_alt_bckspace somehow
<flaccid> there is no restartx dang
<nosrednaekim> I just forgot how
<flaccid> and lose all the write backs to your documents, configs etc. joy!
<Agent_bob> rysiek|pl hmmm is it on the usb-bus ?
<ads_> eagles0513875: hmm  command not found
<flaccid> that would be good for a virus heh
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: no idea, but doesn't look like it
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: /dev/input/by-path/platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd
<Agent_bob> rysiek|pl kcontrol > priferials   might know
<ninix`> hola
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: I'd prefer the console way right now; Xserver is something that is being set-up right now ()darn ait...)
<rysiek|pl> *ati
<flaccid> ads_: um i just googled and there is lots on the subject, you didnt check there first?
<Agent_bob> rysiek|pl lshw | less
<eagles0513875> ads_: any luck in xorg
<ninix`> anyone noticed that when trying to play some video with Kaffeine....... the X Server crash totally ? (and we come back to kdm)
<rysiek|pl> a sec
<flaccid> ads_: fyi sudo pkill X is th equiv of ctrl+alt+bckspc
<Agent_bob> rysiek|pl umm if the keyboard isn't working how are you going to use cli ?     what did i miss ?   you have another kbd attached ?
<Agent_bob> flaccid not   sudo killall Xorg   ?
<eagles0513875> ads_:  /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<eagles0513875> ads_: that should restart the x server = to the command i gae u before
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: a second usb-keyboard
<Agent_bob> rysiek|pl there is also    lspci     and   lsusb
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: /me's not *that* dumb ;)
<eagles0513875> ads_:
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: yeah, none says anything about keyboards (besides the USB one)
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: ... | grep -i keyb
<ubuntu> I have problem, firefox3 and printing files freezing, i try reinstall all deb packages but dont help
<ads_> eagles0513875: unfortunately "...gdm restart"  will not work within an x session this is why im here.. its what i first tried. it will not restart: simply end the session
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: I'll wait till the updates get installed, reboot and fight on
<flaccid> Agent_bob: dont think so, X is the process above that with the pid/socket
<eagles0513875> ads_: i dunno i think ur best of asking in #xorg
<flaccid> eagles0513875: that doesn't work within the session as we established first
<ads_> eagles0513875: thanks anyway for your time
<ads_> eagles0513875: bye
<flaccid> ads_: the real solution is using runlevels
<flaccid> and solutions for that are on google
<Agent_bob> rysiek|pl well  this is a ps2 kbd and;  echo `lshw ;lspci ;lsusb` | grep -i keyb  # draws a blank here.
<rysiek|pl> darn
<rysiek|pl> same here
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: not counting the capabilities lines that is ;)
<Agent_bob> nothing here.
<ads_> flaccid: really ? ok  thats something i will try then..  i presumed a run level will put me into say text mode but how you are saying it can restart my x session? (and consequently i may run this as a script from my xsession?)
<Agent_bob> tty2 [greg@dell:~] echo `lshw 2>/dev/null ;lspci ;lsusb` | grep -i kbd
<Agent_bob> tty2 [greg@dell:~]
<temoto> How do i know list of installed packages?
<frojnd> Hello there. How can I burn img file, which has video files in it ?
<flaccid> ads_: from what i quickly read you set up the different levels and just switch. but hey its just what i briefly read but people have it going. i have never done this before or thought about it..
<Agent_bob> same with search for keyb
<rysiek|pl> temoto: dpkg -l
<temoto> frojnd, k3b can burn images.
<flaccid> temoto: goto adept or dpkg -l
<eagles0513875> rysiek|pl: beat me to it
 * rysiek|pl puts his hot, steaming fingers into cold water
<rysiek|pl> aahhh...
<rysiek|pl> guess it's time for some tea. anybody?
<Agent_bob> for q in `bpkg -l | grep ^ii | cut -d' ' -f3` ;do echo -e "$q \c" ;done
<msi> ls -l
<ads_> flaccid: ok thanks for the heads up.. im pretty sure setting your run level will leave me in that mode: for e.g run level 3 is text only   and 5 is gui
<temoto> How do i uninstall apache2 but keep phpmyadmin?
<temoto> I refuse to understand this omfg stupid dependency.
<rysiek|pl> temoto: phpmyadmin won't work without apache (or other http server)
<temoto> rysiek|pl, or other
<flaccid> ads_: but you can run things in runlevels ie. scripts to do things like startx i would assume
<msi> quien puede ayudarme pleace
<Agent_bob> temoto just turn apache off
<rysiek|pl> temoto: aptitude install apache- other+
<rysiek|pl> temoto: might work
<Agent_bob> you can have the dep installed but not active you know.
<msi> ayada
<temoto> Agent_bob, am i free to hate apache so much i don't even want it to present on my hdd?
<msi> ayuda
<ads_> flaccid: BRILLIANT   now i see what you mean i will try that   thank you!!
<eagles0513875> !es | msi
<ubottu> msi: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<flaccid> ads_: hey it doesn't look easy but.. heads up on that
<msi> gracias
<Agent_bob> temoto yeah.     dpkg -P apache2      but it will break the other package.
<temoto> Agent_bob, thanks.
<ads_> flaccid: much appreciated!
<flaccid> ads_: actually my friend, im reading a bit more and someone is correcting this concept
<frojnd> What does the simulate do when burnin DVD data or img.. ?
<flaccid> ads_: http://osdir.com/ml/user-groups.linux.cplug.general/2004-01/msg00409.html
<rysiek|pl> frojnd: simulates; it can help you check if the burning will end in success, or it run out of data (buffer underrun)
<Agent_bob> temoto if it's a true hatred for it.     maybe leave it installed and just remove all it's files ?     for q in `cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/apache2.list` ;do rm -i "$q" ;done      # that will remove everything execpt the indicator in the archive list.   i.e. the package manager will see it as installed but nothing will be there.
<ads_> flaccid: excellent will read    thanks again!
<flaccid> ads_: runleves can be used but changing runlevels is not necessarily do it automatically
<Agent_bob> temoto more than one methood whereby the hide is shucked from the felion  :)
<frojnd> rysiek|pl: so If I know img is 3,7gb I don't have to enable simulate..
<frojnd> rysiek|pl: simulate is taking additional time ?
<rysiek|pl> frojnd: yes, it takes; the problem lies not in the size
<rysiek|pl> frojnd: but in the *speed* the data gets fed to the burner
<frojnd> rysiek|pl: ok
<Agent_bob> frojnd tests  but doesn't waste a disk   ^
<temoto> Why is there two utilities for package management: dpkg and apt-get?
<frojnd> rysiek|pl: Agent_bob what about Writing Mode what is DAO and Auto
<flaccid> ads_: the easiest way around it is to set up a cronjob that runs every 5 seconds which calls a script, the script checks a file to see if it has a value in it and if it does, it restarts kdm then resets the file
<rysiek|pl> temoto: sometimes a bike is better than a car
<rysiek|pl> frojnd: Disk At Once, TAO == Track At Once
<rysiek|pl> frojnd: google it, wikipedia will help you on that
<temoto> rysiek|pl, the diff is only in filesize?
<flaccid> and kdm is on auto login of user. oh and the script does an xorg.conf swap first as well
<Agent_bob> temoto misunderstood.       apt/aptitude/synaptic/adept/dselect   are all frontends/backends to dpkg
<rysiek|pl> temoto: nay, you can get by bike to some places a car won't go; but if you do something wrong, you are more probably injured on a bike :)
<Agent_bob> temoto dpkg is the package manager
<Agent_bob> !dpkg
<rysiek|pl> temoto: yeah, actually Agent_bob is right
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<francesco> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rysiek|pl> brb
<temoto> That means on my secondary machine i'm going to run debian as little home server, i will have only dpkg and no apt-get?
<Agent_bob> temoto nope
<Agent_bob> temoto means the same frontends in ubuntu are used in debian
<temoto> Agent_bob, erh same apt-get in debian?
<Agent_bob> temoto ubuntu is(or at least was) based on debian
<Agent_bob> yes
<temoto> Agent_bob, thanks.
<Agent_bob> temoto same aptitude and friends too
<Agent_bob> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<temoto> What does apt, dpkg don't do?
<Agent_bob> that's debian ^ inherited by ubuntu
<flaccid> make sandwiches
<psyco> yummmmm
<Agent_bob> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<psyco> lol!
<temoto> Agent_bob, can apt install .deb files?
<Eruaran> Does anyone have any info on what graphical app might be used for package management in 8.10 ?
<Agent_bob> verbatum,  no.   dpkg does that.   apt manages the downloading from the repos and checking dependancies + fetching them.   then hands the full list of .deb files to dpkg for installation
<temoto> Agent_bob, thanks.
<flaccid> Eruaran: try #ubuntu+1
<Agent_bob> understand what a "frontend" does,   it orgenizes, configures, orders, and then calls it's "backend" command
<temoto> Agent_bob, dpkg doesn't configure?
<flaccid> dpkg is for packages not compiling
<temoto> flaccid, Agent_bob said frontend does configure.
<flaccid> sorry different type of configure
<temoto> yea
<Agent_bob> temoto example of a shell command frontend might be something like this; the command will be echo in this example and the frontend work (also on the command line) will be a grep + sort,  and no this is not intended to be good shell gramour!     example; echo "this is a list of files called by your bashrc file $(grep '. ' ~.bash* | sort -u )"
<flaccid> its this abstaction that makes its a real DE compared to something like windows
<temoto> de?
<flaccid> desktop environment
<Agent_bob> if you run that in a konsole you will see how the commands within the $() gathered info and passed it to the echo command, which of course only spit it out on the screen
<temoto> whoa thanks much
<flaccid> like system is the system, then there is display manager, then window manager, then desktop environment then gui toolkit then gui apps that can then call the system
<Agent_bob> but that's the idea,   apt does some work and then hands it's results to dpkg which manages packages.
<temoto> i wanted to do same thing with echo few times
<flaccid> sorry you guys are talking cli frontend to cli backend
<flaccid> anyway im off to bed godnight
<flaccid> oops or devilnight
<flaccid> cia0
<Agent_bob> lol
<mooper> is there much that doesnt work in the 64 bit kubuntu
<Agent_bob> flaccid shalom .
<mooper> Its 64 bit really worth it?
<ads_> flaccid: night dude
<eagles0513875> mooper: i think it is
<eagles0513875> mooper: goign to be around for a while need to reboot cuz of kernel update
<mooper> eagles0513875: what do you use it for?
<mooper> think so
<Agent_bob> mooper depends on what you want, whether it's worth it or not.     and the number of things that don't work is decreesing all the time.
<eagles0513875> mooper: programming but also for normal use u notice a performance gain ovr 32bit
<eagles0513875> mooper: brb
<mooper> k
<The_ManU_212> when i wnat to create a ext3 partition what is my partition for a type? Linux?
<Agent_bob> that does NOT mean that there is nothing left that doesn't work in k8
<mooper> how about kde4?
<Agent_bob> that i can't answer,   but there is a channel for that.
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jhutchins> mooper: Unless you're doing some heavy computation on very large files you are NOT going to be able to detect any performance improvement going from 32 to 64 bit.
<mooper> jhutchins: well I might
<Agent_bob> most of the "preformance" that windows converts see is vidio card performance, not cpu performance.
<mooper> sometimes to some cfd stuff
<eagles0513875> mooper: im bag
<eagles0513875> *back
<eagles0513875> mooper: once u go 64 cant go back to 32
<eagles0513875> *you
<jhutchins> Sure you can.
<mooper> I think I tried a bit ago and the flash didnt work
<mooper> What about virtualisation stuff
<eagles0513875> mooper: i have been using 64bit since feisty
<jhutchins> That's the kind of thing that's harder to get working, multimedia espeically closed codecs.
<mooper> vmware and so on
<eagles0513875> !virtualbox | mooper
<ubottu> mooper: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Eruaran> I tried out kde 4.1 beta 1 today
<eagles0513875> vmware is still a night mare to get working
<mooper> eagles..x86?
<Agent_bob> mooper yes flash has been a thorn in the side of k8  but, hopefully that is changing
<mooper> I like flash
<adz21c> flash works for me if u use i think its called nspluginwrapper
<mooper> maybe I ould run flash in a virtual machine
<eagles0513875> mooper: flasplugin-nonfree is what i use and it works
<eagles0513875> adz21c: i use the flashplugin-nonfree
<andyho623> Hey everyone!! Does anybody know how to install over kubuntu without messing up your home folder??
<mooper> do you use the kde4 remix?
<andyho623> I mean re-intall kubuntu
<adz21c> eagles0513875: yes, and nspluginwrapper lets u use the 32bit flashnonfree in 64bit apps
<adz21c> eagles0513875: it is what i use to :-)
<eagles0513875> adz21c: is that a dependency in that pkg
<Agent_bob> andyho623 not a simple way from ubiquity unless you can detach your home from your installation root fs
<eagles0513875> cany anyone help me with an irc issue
<adz21c> eagles0513875: i don't know what package nspluginwrapper is even in, it just comes installed by default as far as i know
<eagles0513875> im trying to join irc.x10hosting.com but it wont connect at all for me
<Agent_bob> andyho623 you could archive the home and then unpack it into it's new system     if you have a place to put it.
<eagles0513875> mooper: give the 64bit a shot what u gotta loose
<eagles0513875> *you
<Agent_bob> eagles0513875 check their faq and see if you need to specify a port.   irc defaults to 6667   but they may use something else
<andyho623> Bob: Well here's what happened.. I had upgraded thru synaptic and things got all sorts of jacked up.. pretty much since edgy I've had problems with upgrading, but I also did it thru synaptic (I know, I know DUMB)... so now I'd like to re-install and start fresh, but I don't want to lose the stuff in my home
<eagles0513875> Agent_bob: uses default 6667 port
<andyho623> Yeah I've got more than enough room
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Sounds like you need more info on how you're supposed to connect.  You could tell us what DOES happen, what error you get.
<mooper> eagles0513875: I wus thinking about kde4 remix
<eagles0513875> mooper: kde4 still lacking in some areas
<mooper> cool
<jhutchins> andyho623: You don't do regular backups?
<eagles0513875> jhutchins:
<eagles0513875> [16:58] [Info] Looking for server irc.x10hosting.com:6667...
<eagles0513875> [16:58] [Error] Connection to Server irc.x10hosting.com lost: name lookup has failed. Trying to reconnect.
<andyho623> jhutchins: not recently I haven't.. most the time I'll just move stuff from my box to an external
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Maybe it's because there's no such host as irc.x10hosting.com
<andyho623> But I just have soem stuff I just downloaded and dont wanna lose
<eagles0513875> jhutchins: ya there is was on it yesterday
<jhutchins> andyho623: So back it up.  Backing it up to an external is fine.
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: My DNS says there isn't any such host.
<Agent_bob> andyho623 if you have a few gig for the system you could make the present root into the new home and simply make a new root fs...   just a thought.
<eagles0513875> jhutchins: how did u check with ur dns
<eagles0513875> *
<eagles0513875> *you
<andyho623> jhutchins: yeah that's my next step, but one of my friends told me I should be able to re-install over top of my existing kubuntu without losing my home folder
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: host irc.x10hosting.com - you can also use nslookup, dig, ping...  LOTS of ways to check.
<eagles0513875> ok
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d795a5c80
<andyho623> Bob: Yeah that was what I was thinking, just not sure how to go about it exactly and I tried searching the forums without much luck
<eagles0513875> jhutchins: im using a router and i have the dns setup to point to my router since im using a static ip on the internal network
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: "name lookup has failed" - that's your clue.
<Agent_bob>  whois x10hosting.com   ^
<eagles0513875> webhosting for all of u wondering
<jhutchins> Agent_bob: Ah, but that's not the same as irc.x10hosting.com
<Agent_bob> jhutchins correct,  irc.  would be a rdns sub service ?
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Well, the point is that your lookup failed, and mine from a totally different location failed, so it's a problem with the host or their DNS.
<jhutchins> Agent_bob: No, the irc client needs to look up the ip address of the host.
<eagles0513875> what bout my dns
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: What about it?
<eagles0513875> i have the dns ip set to that of my router
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: So?
<eagles0513875> ok something i think is really messed up with kubuntu networking some where
<eagles0513875> the 2.6.18 kernel is borked like no ther
<eagles0513875> *other
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Why?
<Agent_bob> yeah;  -:- Connecting to port 6667 of server irc.x10hosting.com [refnum 1]
<Agent_bob> -:- Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.x10hosting.com: No such file
<Agent_bob> ok i'm out for a bit.   shalom.
<eagles0513875> jhutchins: at least with a static ip cuz on dynamic dhcp ip i dont get this problem
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: We're trying to tell you it has nothing to do with your system, it's the host, it doesn't exist today.
<eagles0513875> ok interesting cuz i posted on their forum and they r saying its working but anyway
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Obviously you're able to reach the valid hosts for freenet.
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> even undernet.org
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: If people are asking about it in the forum, they have a problem and are just too dumb to know it.
<eagles0513875> its me whos asking
<eagles0513875> lol
<jhutchins> ibid.
<eagles0513875> with posting stuff in the forum keeps people informed
<eagles0513875> bout whats happening with the servers and stuff like this but nobody has posted bout this
<gps>   /leave
<gps> \leave
<gps> sorry :)
<pirata> ola?xd
<andyho623> here's a link to my forum post if someone wants to help me try and figure this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=802165
<nosrednaekim> andyho623: ya know... its odd that it failed on rc-defaults right after starting networkmanager
<nosrednaekim> and I don't think netowrk manager ever said "OK"
<nosrednaekim> oh never mind.. it did :(
<nosrednaekim> andyho623: if you have all your data I would suggest a re-install
<andyho623> nosred: yeah.. and the weird thing now and I haven't posted to the forum lately since it seems like it just takes too dang long.. but I switched over from my nvidia card over to onboard and I haven't had any system crashes.. but still just not booting correctly
<andyho623> oh wait.. yeah I did
<andyho623> LOL
<andyho623> brain is totally being fried over this
<nosrednaekim> andyho623: yep... I suggest a reinstall
<andyho623> nosred: yeah that's what I'm prolly gonna do, but one of my friends told me I should be able to reinstall over top of my existing kubuntu without losing my home folder, but I can't figure that out and my option b is plugging in my external usb drive and just copying home over to it and wiping the box clean
<nosrednaekim> hrm, I think there is a way to do it, but with all those file system errors, I'd back up and format the whole drive
<andyho623> nosred: yeah that's probably the safer way to do it! now I just gotta figure out the command for moving it from home to the usb drive.. hehehe
<nosrednaekim> cp -R /home /usbstick
<AugustoStorm> Hi
<andyho623> nosred: it's just usbstick?!?
<olegro> hi
<nosrednaekim> andyho623: no.... are you in recovery mode or something?
<andyho623> nosred: no.. if I boot up the box it errors out, but I can kill x and log in
<nosrednaekim> ah right... ok. you'll have to plug in your usb drive, run "dmesg" and see what its logical name is (probably sdb1) and then run "sudo mount /dev/logical-name /mnt" then "cp -R /home /mnt"
<nosrednaekim> second command will probably need sudo as well
<andyho623> nosred: THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH!! that's pretty much exactly what I've been searching for!
<nosrednaekim> we'll see if it works :)
<andyho623> heck as long as I can move the stuff and format the drive I'll be a happy camper! been needing a fresh install for a while
<andyho623> bbib
<andyho623> ok... I just noticed something REALLY weird.. since I need to clean off my external before I move the home folder.. I decided just to look around some more.. so I just typed in df -h.... and my /dev/sda1 isn't showing a mount point!??!?
<eagles0513875> jhutchins: i fiex it the server changed
<stefanos> hi everyon
<stefanos> i am using compiz fusion and kde4.0 in kubuntu 8.04 and i get double shadows in kde3 applications's menus... any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> andyho623: whats on there?
<nosrednaekim> stefanos: heh... trun off menu shadows in kcontrol... not sure where in there though
<andyho623> nosred: what do you mean what's on there?? that's my main drive
<nosrednaekim> andyho623: / ? the one which you boot off of? the one which has linux?
<nosrednaekim> andyho623: ah.. all is well, it doesn't show / in df :)
<nosrednaekim> sorry, I lied... it does
<andyho623> that should be the one I'm booting off of..
<nosrednaekim> and it doesn't say "/" as the mount point?
<nosrednaekim> sda1 could always be a windows recovery partition...
<andyho623> nosred: that's all it has is a / shouldn't it have something else like /usr/bin or somethin?
<nosrednaekim> nah.... just / is fine
<nosrednaekim> since it is mounted as /
<andyho623> phew... for a moment I was like wtf?!
<andyho623> any idea why when I fsck I get.... fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=bfcf5100-02eb-4274-b599-725452d15005' ??
<nosrednaekim> nope.... no idea
<nosrednaekim> actually, the UUID might have changed somehow
<nosrednaekim> thats could certainly do it
<nosrednaekim> but I don't know how a UUID could change
<nosrednaekim> ok... I g2g to my graduation :)
<nosrednaekim> laters
<andyho623> nosred: see that's what I thought and that it was loading from sda5 rather than sda1
<andyho623> cool!! congrats nosred!!!
<nosrednaekim> andyho623: good locuk
<jtisme> firefox says i need mplayer to listen to a streaming radio broadcast i have mplayer what gives
<drurew> guys...does anyone know where to start to get a desktop widget to interact with a swf stream ?
<drurew> sheesh
<drurew> sorry i didnt know it was such a conversation
<drurew> ;)
<Timsen> jtisme: do you also install mozilla-mplayer ?
<jtisme> Timsen, no did not do that let me do that also and see what happens
<Timsen> close firefox before you do
<Timsen> check before and afterwards the about:plugins web page function
<xiangtong> hello
<stefanos> what's the command to bring up the kde3 control center?
<Nece228> kcontrol
<stefanos> thanks
<Nece228> You are welcome ;)
<jtisme> Timsen, well it doesnt complain about mplayer but says Loading Content and never plays
<mDemocritus> herro
<prodigy> hi all
<james_> hello
<prodigy> it is so quiet here... whare are all the users???
 * mDemocritus lurks, he lurks
<james_> in #gnome?
<prodigy> NOOOO xD
<drurew>  were all doing home work :D
<Nece228>  kde 4.1 uses qt4.4.0 isnt it?
<mDemocritus> nah... kde just doesn't have problems, so we don't need to clutter up the channel like the gnome-based distros :D
<benklop> i'm having a plasma crash in 4.1 beta1, and they are suggesting in #kde that I upgrade to svn
<benklop> are there any nightly builds available yet?
<benklop> mDemocritus: : sorry to mess up your satement there...
<benklop> but it is amazingly bug-free considering it is beta and kde 4.00 was not...
<mDemocritus> benklop: CURSE YOU :P
<drurew> now now
<drurew> lets be nice
<drurew> ;P
<drurew> >)
<andyho623> I just wanna kick my box across the room a few times...
<athlon1> Can anyone tell me how to add a jre to OpenOffice. I've installed 3 java machines, but it detects none.
<sevensixtwo> the latest update broke my plasma. I only get a white background now
<mooper> I have a silicone image 2port rad conroller in my shuttle system with 2 disks in raid 0. I had to use a driver in vista to get it to work.
<SabreWolfy> Anyone --> Why do I have nvidia-kernel-common installed when I don't have an nvidia card in my machine!?
<benklop> andyho623: if it still works after doing that, kick it at me..
<mooper> The installer is showing t drives
<mooper> two drives
<mooper> Is this software raid?
<sevensixtwo> does kde4 use it's own logs that I can look at?
<mooper> Its a bit weird cos the /dev/sdb drive is showing no partition
<mooper> but I have vista installed on there
<spiniker> my kubuntu log-in is taking to long,is there a way for me to log-in much faster? i have googled already for some solutions but to no avail,help anyone
<SabreWolfy> spiniker: what is it doing during all that time ?
<spiniker> the boot up is fast,its just logging in takes to long,i mean really long..
<spiniker> the circle cursor just turns and turns and turns
<prodigy> spiniker: you must installed something, or saved your session with a lot of preloaded aplications
<SabreWolfy> Anyone --> Why do I have nvidia-kernel-common installed when I don't have an nvidia card in my machine!?
<spiniker> i just had an update,thats all and i restarted.
<gps23> how can i know which fonts is my xterm currently using?
<spiniker> how can i fix it? im getting desperate and even thinking of a clean install
<prodigy> SabreWolfy: i was asking the same question... should we remove it?
<prodigy> spiniker: goto kcontrol and then kde components, and session manager and select start with an empty session, and restart. maybe that will speed it up. but be careful, this will disable most of startup aplications.
<gkffjcs> Hi all, I shared some folders on my desktop via nfs with my laptop. I forgot about my laptop and rebooted my desktop. Now the mounted folders on my laptop are inaccessable, and I cannot unmount the folder, I get device or resource busy.
<SabreWolfy> prodigy: !!! :) Hi! I tried to but the dependencies mean that you have to uninstal a lot of stuff -- like "linux-generic"
<spiniker> how do i do that?i have both kde and gdm
<SabreWolfy> prodigy: I think those drivers are responsible for my white screen when I hit ctrl-alt-f2
<prodigy> SabreWolfy: hehe. in order to uninstall nvidia packages which are not needed, you have to uninstal kernel!? xD hahaha crazy... i know. i tried.
<spiniker> but my default is gdm
<gkffjcs> how do I unmount nfs shares?
<prodigy> SabreWolfy: they might be responsible...
<spiniker> i cant even put my username and password coz it really is to long just to login
<prodigy> spiniker: are you using kde? if so, use ONLY kdm.
<prodigy> if you use gnome, use gdm
<SabreWolfy> prodigy: yea I'm searching around now but I can't find a solution; I read somewhere that something like half of the crashes in Vista are related to nvidia drivers. I don't want them on my machine if I dont have an nvidia card; and I want my text mode console back !!
<spiniker> yes how do i log-in?
<prodigy> lol SabreWolfy
<spiniker> its that process that takes to long..
<prodigy> where are you typing now from spiniker?
<SabreWolfy> prodigy: They are part of the linux-restricted-modules package I think
<spiniker> im using my windows pc
<prodigy> SabreWolfy: yes, but they should not be installed if you do not have nvidia hardware onboeard!! we should talk about this.
<Nece228> im using kubuntu hardy now
<spiniker> right now..il right it down,just tell me what to do..
<Nece228> and listening pink floyd 8]
<prodigy> spiniker: you updated and it now takes to long to log in?
<prodigy> spiniker: did you only updated, or installed a bunch of packages and aplications yourself? or both?
<spiniker> i updated thats all,but its been a while since i updated and i ended up with 118 packages to be updated
<prodigy> SabreWolfy: do you know where can we send a report that sais that ncidia drivers should be installed only if you have the hardware? is launchpad the thing, or bug report or something else?
<prodigy> spiniker: which are you using? KDM or GDM? kde or gnome? you should use kdm with kde and gdm with gnome.
<spiniker> i switch between the two,but i was using gdm when i was updating..
<jhutchins> prodigy: Actually, kdm, gdm, and xdm should all be able to load any of the desktops - xfce, kdm, gnome, e17, etc.
<gps23> how can i know which fonts is my xterm currently using?
<spiniker> so now i cant even log-in..i mean it boots up fast,just logging in takes forever
<prodigy> jhutchins: they are able, but they are made to run like that. kdm runs best with kde, gdm with gnome.
<prodigy> spiniker: which one is your login screen?
<heinkel_111> does anyone know if the HP pavillion dv2819nr will run kubuntu8.04? I am thinkning of buying one: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8782613&type=product&id=1205245968527
<spiniker> gdm,i choose kdm on sessions
<spiniker> it was my default log-in gdm,i was planning to switch it just now
<SabreWolfy> prodigy: yeah it is, but I've never done it before; I'm looking at the packages now; they are part of linux-restricted-modules, which has drivers for a while lot of things; just don't know why we can't remove them without having to remove "linux-generic"; maybe i'ts a bug in the latest version only -- I'm on 2.6.24-18
<prodigy> SabreWolfy: me too. i think it is unneeded dependency. because generic is a meta package, right?
<SabreWolfy> prodigy: correct; have to go now; cheers
<prodigy> spiniker: try changing your display manager if you can. if not, choose some failsafe session to log in.
<spiniker> thats the problem,just trying to put in my username and password is whats taking too long..
<prodigy> spiniker: can you not put in username and passwd, but change a session?
<prodigy> spiniker: If you cannot do that, i am afraid you must reinstall.
<prodigy> got to go, tally ho
<eagles0513875> tally ho pinkerton
<spiniker> well thats what i was rying to say,sorry for the mix up..before the update i could do that.change session and all,but now its the logging in part thats taking to long,ive been waiting for the username and password prompt to appear
<spiniker> and its taking to long
<spiniker> is it a bug?
<andyho623> hey can someone help me figure out how to reinstall over kubuntu without losing my home folder?
<andyho623> I've actually been able to get to the part where it's asking me how I want things partitioned, but I dont wanna screw anything up
<crashhandler> hi
<crashhandler> how to make desktop shortcut for konqueror root mode?
<richard_> i download a firefox2 and try install but, get firefox3
<richard_> how i can instal firefox2
<ibou> hi
<ibou> how to see shared directories from windows on my kubuntu?
<ibou> (i can't see any option like "explore network" on windows
<aluizio> oi
<Spiro> Hi, is anyone using the new kubuntu release with kde 4.0? Is it early to install it or can I upgrade?
<Spiro> upgrade to previous kde 3.5.x?
<Spiro> Hi, is anyone using the new kubuntu release with kde 4.0? Is it early to install it or can I upgrade
<Spiro> to previous kde 3.5.x?
<Spiro> Is anybone in channel?
<gps23> Spiro, i am using same
<gps23> Spiro, though i didnt liked new kde much
<heinkel_111> does anyone know if the HP pavillion dv2819nr will run kubuntu8.04? I am thinkning of buying one...
<gps23> Spiro, so using fluxbox on top of it now
<heinkel_111> it is a small laptop
<Spiro> I see
<Haku_Fawkes> hi
<Spiro> gps23, is it stable at least?
<Spiro> gps23, also is it difficult to install fluxbox?
<gps23> Spiro, it crashed 1-2 times
<Haku_Fawkes> where I can find german support?
<gps23> Spiro, nope, but fluxbox is quite minimal, a bit of learning curve is required
<benklop> how can I generate a proper backtrace for a plasma crash?
<crimsun> fluxbox really isn't that minimal
<damien__> Can anyone tell me where I can find the folder for a game I installed through Synaptic?
<crimsun> e.g., try lwm
<bak1an> hi 2 all )
<Spiro> gps23, could you please give a good reference to start with for installation? ...obviously, with fluxbox now your desktop  and system is faster and more stable, right?
<gps23> crimsun, yes, but i was comparing it to kde4 :)
<ubuntu> hi
<Haku_Fawkes> gibs hier auch n de-kubuntu?
<gps23> Spiro, it has less memory footprint, so yes if u have limited memory, else it won't make much difference, but startup is much faster
<dru__> !DE
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gps23> Spiro, stable yes, i haven't seen fluxbox crash ever
<damien__> Can anyone tell me where I can find the folder for something I installed through Synaptic?
<Spiro> gps23, thanks
<dru__> damien__: JUST RUN THE PROGRAM NAME IN THE TERMIANL
<dru__>  srry
<damien__> I need to edit something in the folder though
<gps23> Spiro, np :)
<claydoh> damien__: you can check out the detsils section  in synaptic to see the list of files
<Haku_Fawkes> thx
<damien__> Ok
<gps23> Spiro, fluxbox's website and its wiki contain everything u will need
<Spiro> cool
<gps23> Spiro, i mean the documentation
<Spiro> yes
<Douglas> can anyone help me   on how to install  kubuntu on ASUS F3s series laptop with a NVIDIA GRAPHIC CARD ???
<gps23> Spiro, i like flubox coz i can assign my own shortcuts to whatever i needm kde and gnome are quite limiting in this
<damien__> Where can I find my games folder? I can't figure out what claydoh meant.
<jonaskoelker> hi all; I installed kubuntu on my laptop; then i (apt-get) installed ubuntu-desktop, and purged a bunch of kde packages, including compizconfig-backend-kconfig.  Now, when running compiz, it doesn't respond to my keyboard; alt-f2 doesn't open "run", alt-drag doesn't move windows, alt-tab doesn't switch, etc.  how can I make compiz work normally?
<nite613_> On Hardy what is the easiest way to get my laptop to freak out with sounds and noises when it's getting too hot? I've found the notifications setup for "KDE System Guard" called "A sensor has exceeded a critical limit", but I can't figure out how to set those limits for any given sensor
<jhutchins> jonaskoelker: If you've purged a bunch of kde packages, you're no longer running kubuntu, and your question is really not relevant here.  I would suggest you ask in #ubuntu or #compiz-fusion
<jonaskoelker> that's what I thought, but some #ubuntu folks said to go here...
<jonaskoelker> oh well, thanks for reading my complainz ;)
<jhutchins> jonaskoelker: They probably don't know what they're talking about.  Just because your base install was kubuntu doesn't mean there's anything to it but the dektop, the rest of all the *buntu's is the same.
<jhutchins> Sorry, stray apostrophy.
<Tonren> I upgraded to KDE 4.1beta, and now my laptop's volume keys don't work.  Anyone know what's up?
<jhutchins> !puregnome | jonaskoelker
<ubottu> jonaskoelker: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<jhutchins> Tonren: Yes, you are beta testing software that's not ready for regular use.  You've found a bug - congratulations.  Please report and doccument it.
<Tonren> jhutchins: Sure thing.  I'll bet there's a ticket out there for it already.
<jhutchins> Tonren: Might well be, might be a work-around too.
<damien__> Okay, I figured out my last problem, but whenever I try to put it in the folder, it says access denied, why?
<damien__> Nevermind, sorry.
<AugustoStorm> Who are u talking to
<biovore> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<nite613_> Any hints on setting a temperature alarm?
<nite613_> I have system guard running, a tray applet that shows my temp (if I look at it), and a system notification config sheet that purports to send me an alarm if "a sensor exceeded a critical value", but how do I set that critical value?
<ign0ramus> hey guys.  can anyone recommend a decent Parental Controls app for kubuntu, preferably with GUI?
<jasmin_> dhq__: hi
<grufti> hi
<NickPresta> ign0ramus, what are you trying to do?
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: basically restrict some sites for my parents computer (both for my little brother and for them too) ;)
<dhq__> jasmin_: hi
<NickPresta> ign0ramus, if you simply want to block websites, you can add entries to the hosts fil
<NickPresta> e
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: yeah, but I'd like something pro-active... that requires adding a certain site each time they come across one that is objectionable.  I need something that refers to a database or keywords
<grufti> is there a way to configure the hotkey for volume control? in its current state, by turning the volume wheel, it goes up at 10% steps, which i dont like
<jasmin_> dhq__: [;)]
<NickPresta> ign0ramus, hmm. I don't know of any off-hand. You could try messing around with Squid Web Proxy and such. It supports regular expressions, mime-types, etc
<grufti> i dont find the option in keyboard shortcuts control module
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: i saw that too.  i'm surprised that there aren't more options (nothing at all in the repositories).  Now that Linux is ready for the Desktop (i say that tongue-in-cheek), you would think there'd be some "family friendly" apps out there...
<ign0ramus> i wonder if a bash script could handle that... :/
<grufti> would be enough for me to know which app is responsible for assigning the keyboard to certain commands
<ign0ramus> grufti: check in /etc/acpi/
<ign0ramus> your keymapping for hotkeys should be located there
<grufti> thanks
<ign0ramus> don't thank me until i've actually helped! :)
<grufti> haha. at least someone answers at all which happens rather seldom for me. so there's someone WILLING to help ;)
<ign0ramus> grufti: i know what you mean sometimes... but there are very few experts around here, and so the blind must lead the blind sometimes!
<dale> hi all
<Eruaran> hi
<dale> can someone help me with, I'm new to ubuntu (less than 24 hours) and I don't have the hang of things.
<coreymon77> sure
<coreymon77> what do you need
<dale> I need to modify the source for bcm43xx.ko (already done), I just want to build and install it without having to build everything else
<coreymon77> wait, less than 24 hours with ubuntu and you are already compiling
<coreymon77> and editing sources?
<coreymon77> wow
<dale> not new to unix just ubuntu
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> lol
<coreymon77> i was thinking that must have been some sort of record :P
<dale> so how do I build just my module or if I have to the entire wireless package
<coreymon77> what care do you have again?
<coreymon77> card*
<dale> wmp300n, I don't need it to work I just need it to be recognized so I can use iwpriv to modify the subsys ID's (a requirement)
<coreymon77> chipset?
<dale> it doesn't matter but it's bcm4321
<dale> you're looking at it like I wanna make it work and that is wrong approach, I just need it to bind so iwpriv will work on it ndiswrapper doesn't do this
<coreymon77> get a better card? :P
<coreymon77> sorry, im not much for the building and compiling sutff
<coreymon77> stuff*
<dale> what does that have to do with what I'm doing?
<dale> then why botther commenting at all.
<dale> anyone know how to build a single module or partial package?
<coreymon77> WWWWWEEEEEEEEE!
<coreymon77> netsplit
<ibou> how to see shared directories from windows on my kubuntu?
<dale> does anyone know how to build part of the ubuntu source without building everything?
<ign0ramus> ibou: the simplest way would just be to open konqueror and navigate to " media:/ "
<ibou> how to see shared directories from another pc with windows (on the same work group) on my kubuntu?
<lumpycow> hello...
<lumpycow> what do you use to format a hard drive partition?
<seraph> hi, is the packages.ubuntu.com down??
<fale> seraph: I think yes
<djg9282> Hi guys...quick question...just downloaded scanmodem.gz to my KDE desktop...can you help me with the walk through in the terminal...i don't know how to get to the desktop directory.
<emilsedgh> scanmodem sucks
<seraph> fale: thanks.... does this mean the adept/synaptic/apt-get update/upgrade process will be affected?? Coz, I was in the middle of an update...
<Admiral_laptop> I'm trying to send the output of fdisk-l to a file...how can I do that?
<Admiral_laptop> like lshw > file.txt
<fale> seraph: nope, they work fine
<Admiral_laptop> wait i got it
<claudio_> ciao
<seraph> fale: thanks again, i guess it depends on the mirror repo being used... us.archive.ubuntu.com is up i guess, right?
<fale> seraph: yes
<jussi01> !repomirror | seraph
<ubottu> seraph: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<fale> claudio_: ciao
<jussi01> hrm
<seraph> thanks fale.
<fale> seraph: yw
<jussi01> seraph: ignore that -its ubuntu specific
<seraph> ubottu: thanks. is that for gnome? is there any anything from cli (i remember, ooat, there was an apt-spy)?
<lumpycow> oh btw... if I am to mount a new partitoin... what should it be mounted as?
<jussi01> !bot | seraph
<ubottu> seraph: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<jussi01> seraph: go to kmenu - adept - manage repositories - choose other from the drop down box and then find best server
<seraph> jussi01: thanks, why didn't I ever try that?
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> seraph: because you didnt know about it :D
<foormea> hi
<jussi01> hi
<engineer> anyone who speaks german here?
<msnbot> hello, I want to setup a shortcut for Keyboard layout changing in Kubuntu. how to do that??
<foormea> i've got 2 problems: first is, i'm trying (in this first step :D) to have qwerty and azerty (french) keyboard layouts. it works. i can switch between layouts with ctrl-alt-K. but the more 'customized' shortcuts (such as alt-shift, both alt keys and other) won't work. is this normal?
<jussi01> !de | engineer
<ubottu> engineer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Admiral_laptop> !de
<engineer> sho said i needed german support?
<engineer> who*
<squid0> hi. what is the kde base directory in kubuntu?
<jussi01> engineer: you asked for someone who speaks german
<engineer> i needed german translation
<msnbot> foormea:  how did you set that shortcut. I want to set a shortcut
<foormea> msnbot: the ctrl-alt-K, i didn't set it. i read somewhere online that it's a KDE default shortcut
<foormea> but well anyway this first problem isn't TOO important since i can switch between layouts with ctrl-alt-K
<foormea> my second question is,
<jussi01> engineer: the most likely place to find a german speaker is in #kubuntu-de
<foormea> i want to be able to input chinese. i added chinese and ticked "enable support for complex characters"
<foormea> logged out, restarted, pulled my hair, but no scim/skim...
<msnbot> foormea: thanks for the shortcut, but I cant revert it.
<msnbot> I can go to bengali layout. But I cant return to English layout
<foormea> msnbot: ctrl-alt-K switches in loop between US and french for me
<msnbot> foormea: I need to set something like you.
<frybye> hi - a friend setup the ssh server here and explained how to allow a helper I trust have access - i know a sys admin in nevade some 25 years and gave him the ip - account name and pw but he was unable to login - what could be the reason - does one have to start the server by hand or ..?
<msnbot> foormea: when I first press it. It changes to bengali. when I do it next time. Its then Ctrl+Alt+ক not Ctrl+Alt+K. so doesnt' work
<frybye> put another way - how can I check if the server is running?
<foormea> msnbot: all i did was, go to system settings, regional and languages, ....
<foormea> haha
<foormea> wellllll :) don't know
<foormea> the so-called xkb switchers don't work on my side
<frybye> short version of same question - how do i check to see if I have a ssh server running here...?
<foormea> ssh 127.0.0.1 ?
<frybye> flaccid: can you give me a tip on this problem...
<foormea> or ssh localhost
<foormea> (same)
<frybye> foormea: with that command in the terminal window..??
<foormea> frybye: yeah
<frybye> foormea: it said ..." ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused.."
<|Dreams|> what program would i use to create an audio dvd?
<frybye> which is what it was telling my friend in nevada also.. apparently..
<foormea> then you probably don't have a ssh running
<foormea> unless it's set up running on another port
<SilentDis> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<frybye> how do i start it foormea??
<foormea> (if i'm not mistaken)
<foormea> frybye: install it with sudo aptitude install openssh-server ; then it'll be set up to launch automatically as a service
<foormea> if not (but it will), start with sudo /etc/init.d/openssh-server start
<frybye> but I would tend to assume that has all been done - the guy who was here is a systems engineer and knows his stuff.. eh perhaps I just need to start it - not to re-install it or..?
<foormea> okay then, just type       aptitude show openssh-server
<foormea> you'll see in the first few lines, state: installed/not installed
<foormea> you could also just try to launch it with the sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<foormea> (yeah it's /etc/init.d/ssh, not openssh-server, my mistake a few lines up)
<sensae> Does anyone know of a VM I can use to get 3D/DirectX support?
<sensae> Or if I can set up a dual boot to be bootable as a VM and natively?
<frybye> foormea: I will put the result of that command in a pastup .. hang on pse..
<foormea> no no no need
<engineer> frybye don't highlight me
<foormea> either it will tell you, OK launched, or already running, or file doesn't exist
<frybye> there is stuff in there about a colision - please have a look at it .. @engineer.. I dont know what you mean..
<foormea> frybye: ok pastebin
<frybye> here is the past if anybody would like to help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18123/
<engineer> frybye ok
<foormea> frybye: openssh is installed
<foormea> frybye: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<foormea> what does it say?
<frybye> so it look like I should install - molly-guard, rssh, ssh-askpass or?
<foormea> frybye: nothing :)
<sensae> How can I boot a native install of XP as a VM, or vice-versa?
<frybye> ok looks like it is running now...
<foormea> sensae: i think i did that once with vmware
<foormea> frybye: ssh localhost
<frybye> same as before - connection refused...
<foormea> ok
<foormea> hold on
<frybye> k
<foormea> frybye: mh. i've got some other stuff to do right now but i see 2 explanations: it's running on a non-standard port (check out your /etc/ssh/sshd_config, check out the Port line)
<sensae> foormea: But you remember doing it?
<foormea> with for example, cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep 22
<foormea> sensae: nah. but perhaps the dude who installed it for you changed some settings
<msnbot> foormea: I have changed Ctrl+Alt+K to Shift+Backspace
<mluser-home> Is there a way to have networkmanager connect to a preferred wireless access point without having to log into my normal user?  I want it to bring up the network right after I power on the laptop
<foormea> sensae: could also come from your machine's firewall? but i've no knowledge for those things
<foormea> msnbot: cool! how??
<sensae> foormea: I think you're getting your conversations mixed up. I was asking about a VM
<foormea> sensae: :D sorry
<foormea> sensae: yeah, vmware. i did it. but what i did was, installed the OS under vmware on a physical partition then boot on it
<foormea> should work the other way round too, problem is the boot loader though
<sensae> foormea: Well I have blank space, I'm trying to set the system up from scratch
<sensae> foormea: How does the bootloader cause issues?
<msnbot> go System settings > keyboard mouse >  kb shortcuts > Global shortcuts tab
<msnbot> foormea:  see above
<msnbot> foormea: now see at the end of list "keyboard" is there
<frybye> hi - whats the default port for openssh???
<foormea> sensae: perhaps if you separate your blank space in 2 partitions, 1 for your new system, 1 for vmware's (or whatever's) bootloader
<mluser-home> frybye: 22
<foormea> then in you ACTUAL bootloader, you add a line for your new system
<foormea> frybye: 22
<foormea> msnbot: let me see
<foormea> msnbot: thx
<frybye> mluser-home: I have a very different one.. so that will have been the problem I guss.. I can just edit the config to change it right..?
<sensae> foormea: I'm following what you want me to do, but not why - my knowledge of VMware's booting process isn't very good
<mluser-home> frybye: Yes.. just change it in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<foormea> msnbot: coolness
<foormea> sensae: vmware is a virtual computer
<foormea> install it and you'll see how it works :)
<foormea> frybye: or just ssh localhost:<your port>
<foormea> or ssh localhost <your port>
<sensae> foormea: Yeah, I've used VMs before. But why would I need two separate partitions?
<foormea> don't remember if you need the :
<foormea> sensae: cause if you use a physical partition, you'll need a boot loader somewhere
<foormea> or you could actually have your boot loader on the partition?
<frybye> hmm with nano it did not let me change the port number???
<foormea> mhhh maybe. honestly i'm not sure. i hope i'm not just talking nonsense
<foormea> frybye: sudo nano blablabla
<frybye> ah ha - the    ssh localhost:<my port> will set the new one right..
<foormea> frybye: not SET but USE
<frybye> ok - not sure of the difference.. but ok hehehe
<sensae> foormea: Are you talking about the bootloader for booting it natively?
<foormea> okay anyway. under kubuntu hardy i just tried compiz, now i don't want compiz anymore but it totally messed up my config, alt-tab doesn't work properly anymore and windows aren't snapping anymore. what to do??
<foormea> sensae: natively and in the VM also
<foormea> sensae: whichever, you'll need a boot loader right?
<frybye> it says name or service not known...
<djg9282> Can anyone help me with installing a package that is suppose to get my Winmodem to work under linux the package is SLMODEMD.gcc4.2.tar.gz and i have it on the desktop, but i don't know how to get the process started??
<frybye> i did ssh localhost:<the numbers>
<foormea> djg9282: sudo dpkg -i <package>
<frybye> do I have to actually type the < and >???
<foormea> frybye: try without :
<foormea> frybye: no
<foormea> ssh localhost:24824
<foormea> or ssh localhost 28425
<djg9282> thanks let me try that
<foormea> frybye: i suggest you read some first step manual in linux/ubuntu :)
<sensae> foormea: I'll just play aroudn with it
<foormea> yeah ok
<foormea> well
<foormea> i better go
<foormea> and try to fix my !@#$%^&*( kde
<frybye> ah well.. connection refused - no matter what I do...
<djg9282> foormea: i get an error message "cannot access archive" that the file does not exist but it is on my desktop and i am in that directory
<foormea> dumb question: you sure you typed it correctly? use completion (with tab)
<djg9282> The command it wants me to do for this package is $ tar zxf SLMODEMD.gcc4.2.tar.gz but that didn't work
<minhaaj> how do i get TOR to work with kubuntu?
<minhaaj> http://www.torproject.org/download-unix.html.en
<_2> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<djg9282> foormea: i went back and it looks like i typed everything right CAPS where it needed to be and smallcase where that needed to be
<foormea> minhaaj: sudo kate /etc/privoxy/config or something, un-# the line that has 9050
<foormea> then configure your browser
<foormea> or use torbutton (ff2) or foxyproxy
<Nece228> hello
<_2> !info tor
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.2.19-2 (hardy), package size 947 kB, installed size 2076 kB
<_2> minhaaj ^
<Nece228> how can i paste favourites from internet explorer to konqueror?
<bak1an> how can i disable notifications like "[22:38] --> Nece228 зайшов на канал (n=simas@89.116.179.73)." in Konversation?
<foormea> i'll be back
<foormea> --
<minhaaj> foor whats taht ?
<_ZeuZ_> Hi, after recompiling the kernel, reinstalling the nvidia privative module will have any effect on other kernel's modules?
<xfiles> qualche italiano
<_ZeuZ_> xfiles, !it
<_ZeuZ_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<_2> <_ZeuZ_> Hi, after recompiling the kernel... < did you build all kernel modules for that kernel ?
<xfiles> ok
<_ZeuZ_> _2: all exept for the privative nVidia driver one
<_ZeuZ_> the Ubuntu's master kernel thread says I have to reinstall it, but I wanted to know if it will have any effect on other kernels I've got installed here
<_ZeuZ_> the Ubuntu's master kernel thread says I have to reinstall it, but I wanted to know if it will have any effect on other kernels I've got installed here
<_2> _ZeuZ_ you just talking about a remix of the same source ?    if so then it wont affect other modules no.
<_ZeuZ_> Holly fuck-a-mole! netsplit!
<NekosolTeraDyne> !language
<_ZeuZ_> _2: No, plain new compilation...
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<_ZeuZ_> ups,sorry NekosolTeraDyne won't happen again
<_2> !language | _ZeuZ_
<ubottu> _ZeuZ_: please see above
<_ZeuZ_> printf "won't happen again :P"\n
<coreymon77> yup
<_2> _ZeuZ_ ok.  trying to catch up here   your Q, will it affect other kernels i have installed?   no.
<_ZeuZ_> So, if I install the new kernel, and I have to install nvidia module from nvidia site, it will not hurt previous kernels right? just repeating to make sure, I've had trobule with regressions so wanted to check that and correct my knowledges...
<_2> _ZeuZ_ sorry it takes so long to answer such slightly vague questions,    and yes that is correct.
<coreymon77> again?
<NekosolTeraDyne> Someone should take that server completely offline.
<_2> _ZeuZ_ each kernel,  unless it uses the same version.sub-version  is a completely seperate os
<_ZeuZ_> slightly vague question? :P bet there are not much *ubuntu users trying to remove modules from the initramfs and working over only what you need for your system to boot up :P
<coreymon77> wow, that was a big one
<_ZeuZ_> well, I had problems previously on Debian when I booted back to previous kernels, I had to reinstall the modules...
<_ZeuZ_> those problems, though, where on gcc bugtrack
<Nece228> lol
<_ZeuZ_> Another netsplit? :O
<_2> _ZeuZ_ that's not the vague part.    the vague part was that you asked if it "would affect other kernel modules"   when addressed you later specified "modules with other kernel builds"   i'm not a mind reader    (usually)
<Nece228> what a spam
<Nece228> cool spam
<Nece228> :D
<Nece228> :DDDDDDDDDD
<nainef> netsplits, are they new?
<_2> no.
<nainef> I' haven't seen one in awhile
<NekosolTeraDyne> nainef: Then you haven't been on freenode in a while
<nainef> hehe
<_2> happens when the black hat boys come to play.
<_ZeuZ_> lol
<nainef> oh noes
<Nece228> Please don't spam here or i will ban you all from here forever! *joke*
<_ZeuZ_> luckily I'm behind 3 routers hehe
<_ZeuZ_> (at the residency)
<nainef> whoa
<_ZeuZ_> not counting router frontier and stuff...
<_2> router is only as safe as it's admin.
<Nece228> Kubuntu rocks!
<Nece228> Kubuntu rocks!
<Nece228> Kubuntu rocks!
<NekosolTeraDyne> ...
<_ZeuZ_> well, it would be hard to tunnel back to my host for them
<_ZeuZ_> either way, we have allowed only 80,443,21,22,23 ports allowed
<Nece228> KDE 3.5 rocks!
<Nece228> KDE 3.5 rocks!
<Nece228> KDE 3.5 rocks!
<coreymon77> will you shut it
<_2> _ZeuZ_ but they would be trying to exploit your irc client anyway.  ;/
<NekosolTeraDyne> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<djg9282> Can anyone help a newbie get this winmodem up and running.... already have the package SLMODEMD unzipped but i don't know how to install the package...i don't understand the "makefile" command or what to do with it
<_ZeuZ_> well, afaik xchat does not have any critical vuln
<_2> !winmodem | djg9282
<ubottu> djg9282: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<coreymon77> djg9282: wow, dialup
<Nece228> ubottu: cool, thanks!
<_ZeuZ_> worst of them are DoS
<ubottu> Factoid cool, thanks! not found
<_2> coreymon77 i'm on dialup.
<coreymon77> djg9282: next thing your gonna say is that dinosaurs still roam the earth :P
<damien__> What's a good C++ compiler with a graphical interface?
<coreymon77> djg9282: lol
<_ZeuZ_> damien__, what do you want a GUI for a Compiler??
<coreymon77> djg9282: btw, ubottu is a bot
<_ZeuZ_> damien__, don't you mean an IDE?
<_2> damien__ graffical interface ?       gcc   but no gui to it.
<damien__> ZeuZ: I need a compiler with a GUI
<toti_> hello
<coreymon77> jeebus!
<_ZeuZ_> damien__, well, if you could tell me why you need a Gui for compiling, I'll search one for you
<_2> damien__ try  kdevelop
<damien__> ZeuZ: I'm not good with command line.
<_ZeuZ_> _2 but that,s an IDE with Compiling tools...
<damien__> Oh
<_2> _ZeuZ_ yeah.  and ?
<_ZeuZ_> damien__, well, as _2  says you can try Kdeveop..
<_ZeuZ_> _2: nothin :P just that he asked for compiler only :P
<coreymon77> ...
<_2> _ZeuZ_ i mean he just told us that he's just looking for a way to point and click and get something built   so  (kdevelop)    or do you have a better idea ?
<_ZeuZ_> hmm, man gcc :)
<_2> that's what i first said.
<_2> :)
<_ZeuZ_> gosh, Core 2 Duo t9XXX really worst it's price now that I see it compiling...
<_2> worst ?
<_2> worth ?
<m00v> haha
<_ZeuZ_> yeah, my bad :P
<_ZeuZ_> pardon my bad english x'D
<_2> hehhe   "really worst it's price"        >:]
<jrl123> I have a question about accessing files on a second partition that also has ubuntu installed. I've mounted it but can't see the / structure. If it's easier, advice on how to just boot into that partition (can't access the files so I don't know what to put for the kernel and initrd) would also work. I just want to grab 2 files and re-format.
<_2> _ZeuZ_ you no will to engrish
<MementoMori> are there kde4.1 packages for gutsy?
<_ZeuZ_> _2: ok now that I did not understand at all xD
<_2> _ZeuZ_ nothing,   just teasing.
<_2> !ot | _2
<MementoMori> jrl123: if you mounted the right partition you have to see your filed
<MementoMori> files
<andyho623> ok guys.. part 2.. so I was just able to re-install over kubuntu.. my home folder was saved.. now showing as /media/disk... so what's the easiest way to copy my old home folder over to my new home??
<MementoMori> jrl123: if you mounted the right partition you have to see your files
<_2> andyho623 do you want to copy it to your new home or mount it as your new home ?
<m00v> andyho623 : cp -r <oldhome> <newhome>
<_2> andyho623 i would sujest mc for copy and editing /etc/fstab for changing the mountpoint
<damien__> How do I compile my project with kdevelop?
<_2> that one really needed punctuating didn't it
<djg9282> Can anyone help me with installing the SLMODEMD package to get my winmodem up and running...i have it already have the SLMoDEMD as an exectuible...now i just need to know how to install it properly
<andyho623> 2: I'd like to copy it just to make sure it doesn't get lost.. I don't need to mount it since it's obviously created it's own partiton
<damien__> I go to build, but the only option is stop and it's not clickable.
<andyho623> but I don't really need 2 copies of everything
<_2> andyho623 i would sujest "mc" for copy; and, editing "/etc/fstab" for changing the mountpoint.
<andyho623> I had some serious upgrading issues... finally getting it back on track!!
<cary_jebus_> hjhow come I cant open my other partition in linux
<cary_jebus_> even after refromating it
<cary_jebus_> its a etx2
<jrl123> MementoMori: it's definitely the right partition. I think it's a result of using the windows insaller and not a boot disk. Instead of bin, boot,... I have mbr files  and a folder called ubuntu
<_2> andyho623 ummm two copies ?     you have your old root fs and /media/somfin ?
<MementoMori> what's inside ubuntu dir?
<_2> s/and/as/   ^   sorry
<jrl123> MementoMori: disks docs install winboot the install exe and some txt files
<cary_jebus_> can someone help me\
<_2> cary_jebus_ because you dont have permission ?
<andyho623> 2: I just re-installed kubuntu.. it partitioned my old home directory to /media/disk... don't quite know why, but whatever.. so now I want to move my music,pics, etc from the old folder to my new home
<MementoMori> jrl123: are you sure you didnt delete the files?
<cary_jebus_> no, im admin
<jrl123> pretty sure. i don't know how that would have happened.
<cary_jebus_> the only user on the computer
<andyho623> just don't wanna lose anything in the process
<_2> andyho623 all you need to do is edit /etc/fstab   and make the mountpoint for that fs as  /home        err you might need to own it too.
<djg9282> anyone here or did we get another network disonnect?
<MementoMori> do you remember the name of the files you are looking for?
<andyho623> 2: ok I just opened fstab and it's not listed in there?
<MementoMori> jrl123: do you remember the name of the files you are looking for?
<cary_jebus_> so what do i do
<andyho623> 2: it is listed under mount though...
<_2> andyho623 example;   mount #this will show you what is munted where;    kdesu kate /etc/fstab  # this will open the file system table in the kate editor;     add a line with the device that is listed as being mounted on /media/disk  like this;  /dev/hdb3 /home auto defaults 0 0    #that is an example only.
<jrl123> Yes. They aren't found
 * cary_jebus_ waits
<_2> andyho623 that late i know.  i typed while you did.
<splash88> who
<MementoMori> jrl123: if you are looking in the right place you have a problem very difficult to resolve here
<MementoMori> jrl123: It seems you (or a software you recently used) deleted the files
<andyho623> 2: LOL np! ok but currently my fs is on /dev/sda6 my old one was /dev/sda1.. with mount it's /dev/sda6 on / type ext3 (rw,realtime,errors=remount -ro) and.. then there's /dev/sda1 on media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<prodigy> i screwed up! i shift deleted documents folder, i need it back! is there a way???
<MementoMori> bye all
<_2> andyho623 the only thing that would differ from my example "/dev/hdb3 /home auto defaults 0 0"  and your actual fstab line is the device "/dev/hdb3"  would be "/dev/sda1"
<_2> andyho623 so " /dev/sda1  /home auto defaults 0 0 "
<prodigy> anyone?
<NickPresta> prodigy, I'm looking, but I can't find anything
<andyho623> 2: but in my fstab file it's not listed at all?!? I've only got sda6 and sda7 which is a swap.. sda1 isn't showing
<prodigy> thank you all...
<_2> andyho623 but run; sudo chown $USER /media/disk/$USER -R   #first because you may have changed UID along the way.
<andyho623> 2: ooooohhhhhhh ok that makes a ton more sense then.. yeah I was having some serious UUID issues
 * _2 wonders what part of "add a line" did andy miss
<jrl123> Thanks for the help. The files weren't critical just time saving
<andyho623> 2: LOL.. yeah I missed the add a line part
<_2> :)    sorry.
<_2> want me to repost ?
<andyho623> And not to sound completely retarded but is $USER my user name then?
<_2> andyho623 yes it's a shell variable that is supposed to always expand to your user name.
<_2> echo " i am $USER and i live in $HOME "
<prodigy> thank you very much, i have to go now, type with you tommorow, bye!
<_2> andyho623 err make that the owner of the shell it is used in.    if you   sudo -i    and then echo the same string you will see entirely different output than if you run    sudo echo " i am $USER and i live in $HOME "   from a normal account.
<eagles0513875> chalcedony: hey
<_2> andyho623 that's because the shell expands the variables before calling the sudo command in the second example above.
<_2> little cli one owe one
<andyho623> 2: ahh ok, makes sense :)
<Nece228> there is problem with youtube and konqueror
<Nece228> when i open youtube in konqueror there is error message:
<Nece228> A script on this page is causing KHTML to freeze. If it continues to run, other applications may become less responsive.
<Nece228> Do you want to abort the script?
<Nece228> what shall i do?
<_2> abort it.
<theFATMAN> whats up everybody, i just installed kubuntu on my little girl's pc, well, I didnt write the password down, dropped to root to reset it, now its not recognizing the username or password, how can i fix this?
<andyho623> HALLELUJAH MY SYSTEM IS FIXED!!!!!!
<_2> bah   kinda a bumpy ride today
<engineer> wtf
<theFATMAN> whats up everybody, i just installed kubuntu on my little girl's pc, well, I didnt write the password down, dropped to root to reset it, now its not recognizing the username or password, how can i fix this?
<andyho623> Now I won't lose my 30G of music!! :-D
<engineer> use the recovery kernel
<engineer> and drop the user and recreate it again
<minhaaj> my wine is not working
<minhaaj> programs start but it shuts down itself
<_2> andyho623 but it's always a good idea to make backups.    nothing can replace redundancy.
<minhaaj> any idea ?
<engineer> well said
<engineer> minhaaj vmware
<theFATMAN> engineer: how do i drop the user?
<minhaaj> why not wine ?
<engineer> userdel fatgirl
<engineer> minhaaj not stable enough
<_2> or deluser    one is sh the other is perl ?
<theFATMAN> engineer: whats your problem?
<engineer> theFATMAN ?
<theFATMAN> fatgirl?
<theFATMAN> whats up with that
<minhaaj> hmm
<minhaaj> vmware hmm
<engineer> i don't know the username you want to delete
<minhaaj> gotta install it in vmware ?
<engineer> minhaaj you gotta run windows in vmware
<engineer> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<minhaaj> yea i know
<Nece228> when i open youtube in konqueror there is error message:
<minhaaj> but why run whole window one i only need a program
<minhaaj> it would take tooooooo much space
 * _2 has windoze installed in a file that i run with qemu
<_2> but it's not the best by any means.
<engineer> minhaaj if wine doesn't do what you want, what other solutions do you have? wine doesn't run every windows program, i suppose you know this
<engineer> space is cheap
<engineer> so is ram
<_2> upgrading is for ...    never mind.
<_2> i was going to say something like   L   users
<minhaaj> yep
<_2> but that might offend someone
<minhaaj> but how do i transfer files between windows in vmware and linux ?
<ahmed> انا مبتدأ  اكو احد يعلمني
<_2> minhaaj a common fs ?    flash drive maybe ?
<engineer> ftp
<minhaaj> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<engineer> samba also works
<_2> ssh/scp
<ahmed> plzz help me to see the move from youtupe
<engineer> what's youtupe?
<_2> tube most likely
<ahmed> www.youtube.com
<engineer> sudo aptitude install flash-nonfree
<NekosolTeraDyne> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<_2> !youtube
<ubottu> Factoid youtube not found
<_2> thought there was a page on that...
<andyho623> 2: quick question for ya.. when I re-installed I had wanted home on it's own partition so that I wouldn't have to worry about it again in case I had any other upgrade issues.. is that what's it's already done in a sense seeing as that I kinda have 2 homes now? one on sda6 and one on sda1?
<_2> woops.  i don't think i want to do parallel backups.  box1 backed to box2 while box2 backed to box1    that might fill both boxen with garbage...
<andyho623> I'm so looking forward to getting my nvidia card working again.. ;-)
<engineer> andyho623 not really
<engineer> or you didn't mount them correctly
<_2> andyho623 yes.    your new home will be on sda1
<djg9282> Can anyone help me load slmodemd...i already copied it to my /usr/sbin directory but i can't seem to get it to install so i can get my winmodem working...any suggestions?
<_2> engineer he just edited the fstab,  not sure he has remounted the new home yet
<engineer> ok, i'm not aware of his problem then
<_ZeuZ_> For an x86_64 kernel, nVidia recomended drivers would be ia64 or amd64/emt64? processor is AMD Turionx2 just for the record...
<engineer> amd64
<andyho623> 2: nah my new home is on sda6.. that's where my main fs is at.. sda1 is the OLD stuff.. and fyi I'm a girl
<andyho623> ;)
<_ZeuZ_> _2 do you concur with engineer about the package I should choose as for installing the nVidia privative drivers for an x86_64 kernel?
<_2> andyho623 that's a personal problem  nothing we can do about that.    :)    but if you added the line "/dev/sda1 /home auto defaults 0 0 "    to your fstab   then yes your home is on sda1  not sda6 where you now are.
<engineer> djg9282 modprobe module_you_wnat
<_2> _ZeuZ_ yep
<ahmed> sudo aptitude install flash-nonfree and no see the move form youtube
<djg9282> so i type into console modprobe slmodemd and that should install it?
<engineer> ahmed restart firefox
<andyho623> 2: cool deal.. that works for me.. off to edit fstab and get this thing back where it needs to be.. bbl
<engineer> djg9282 i hope so
<ahmed> ok
<djg9282> engineer: do i have to be in the /usr/sbin directory? i assume so...i can't figure out how to get out of the home/djg9282 directory
<_2> andyho623 do us both a favour first.    ls -l /media/disk    and pastebin the output
<_2> andyho623 i want to make sure you are not disapointed when you remount it.   and come cursing me.
<_2> !paste | andyho623
<ubottu> andyho623: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<engineer> djg9282 /etc/modules
<djg9282> engineer: sorry your talking to a newbie on linux...so you just lost me haha
<ahmed> plzz help me to see youtube
<ahmed> plzz help me to see youtube
<djg9282> oh
<djg9282> nevermind
<djg9282> it just clicked haha
<djg9282> i think
<ahmed> sudo aptitude install flash-nonfree and no see the move form youtube
<engineer> djg9282 put it inside that folder /etc/modules
<engineer> and load the module then
<djg9282> engineer: ok and then i can just run that command from the konsole and it will notice where it is?
<djg9282> engineer: the instructions intially wanted me to copy it to the usr/sbin ad then i chmod +x the same file
<djg9282> thats where i am stuck now
<engineer> follow those instructions then
<andyho623> LOL ok one sec
<ahmed> ilding tag database... Done
<djg9282> ok i'll have to continue this later...i'll be back if i can't figre this thing out
<andyho623> 2: ok.. slight prob.. right now I'm sitting next to my K box and on the hubbys crap ms machine.. and I've got a ton of stuff showing up when I ls -l /media/disk. so is there something in particular I'm lookin for?
<_2> one folder with your user name
<damien__> Are there any 3D modelers for Kubuntu?
<gkffjcs_2> Are there kde4.1 beta packages for kubuntu yet?
<_2> andyho623 if there are folders like  bin/ sbin/ lib/ proc/   then you need to delete them all but not home/   then inside home/  there should be your user name folder  move it to /media/disk    not all this is within /media/disk   not in /
<damien__> Are there any 3D modelers for Kubuntu?
<_2> andyho623 which do you see ?    folders of user names   or folders of system names like sbin/ var/ and usr/  ?
<andyho623> 2: ok I'm confused.. yes I've got all those listed, and my home is there; which is the old home..
<_2> andyho623 reposting,  if there are folders like  bin/ sbin/ lib/ proc/   then you need to delete them all but not home/   then inside home/  there should be your user name folder  move it to /media/disk    not all this is within /media/disk   not in /
<_2> s/not/note/   ^
<andyho623> 2: so I don't think it really needs moved then?
<andyho623> just the others need deleted?
<dthacker> damien__: yes
<mo_> <damien__> you might have a look at blender
<engineer> damien__ blender
<_2> andyho623 folder named /media/disk/home/$USER   needs to be moved to be   /media/disk/$USER    because when you remount the fs on /home/   what ever is in /media/disk/ now will be in /home then.
<andyho623> 2: alrighty np thx!
<_2> all your data "30g music"  should be in /media/disk/home/$USER before any moves        correct ?
<damien__> Thank you all.
<_2> andyho623    confirm ?
<andyho623> 2: yep it's all there
<_2> ok    sudo mv /media/disk/home/$USER /media/disk
<_2> then for safety sake.    sudo chown $USER -R /media/disk/$USER
<_2> and you are done.   you can reboot to make it affective.
<andyho623> 2: cool thx! :)
<_2> that assumes no errors   ^    of course.
<andyho623> hahaha
<andyho623> for real
<_2> in linux "no error" means "no error"
<fabrizio> ciao a tutti
<_2> i.e.  if it didn't say anything,   that's good.
<andyho623> 2: yeah one reason why I switched over to linux.. it actually listens
<_2> indeed
<_2> but the reason i jswitched was simple    EULA
<_2> i read one.
<andyho623> free is best
<_2> s/j//
<_2> basicly the M$ EULA said this "do you agree to give us all your rights privledges and property from this day forth and forever?"
<_2> of course it's not in those exact words,  but in affect...
<_2> so i said NO!
<andyho623> 2: yeah I know.. it's crap.. M$ can eat it
<andyho623> I'm hgoping to get my other 5 machines over to kubuntu
<andyho623> I just use photoshop way too much and havent had time to mess with gimp
<_2> make one of them ubuntu just to improve the learning curve  :)))
<andyho623> 2: I started with mandriva, then moved to ubuntu
<engineer> i like mandriva
<engineer> but ubuntu has a better package management
<engineer> and i feel more confortable with it than with rpm
<andyho623> engineer: definitely!!
<Walzmyn> I started off my Linux experience with Mandrake - but I like Debian world better
 * _2 started with slackware 5  the non-release release.   then to rh8 mdk9 rh9 mdk10 ubuntu hoary...
<engineer> andyho623 you live in uncle sam's land?
<andyho623> engineer ya unfortunately.. sometimes I think about running away to another country
<engineer> damn, i'm glad americans pulled up their sleves and elected obama
<_2> actually after i figured out how urpmi worked in mdk   i'm not sure i don't still like it better than apt
<andyho623> italy would be pretty sweet
<engineer> i love australia
<andyho623> some of my friends moved to new zealand, they love it
<engineer> what state are you livin in
<Walzmyn> Obama's not been elected yet
<engineer> he's the democratic nominee
<engineer> a big victory so far
<andyho623> I just wanna live somewhere it doesn't snows.. reasons I'm now in Florida as opposed to OH or CO where I've also lived!
<_2> i like america,   just not real fond of it's government for the last say 150 years.        but politics is banned on freenode.
<AngryBacon> I'm trying to run lmms and keeep getting "QFile::readBlock: Null pointer error". Any ideas?
<_2> that's server side policy  ^
<engineer> i'm sure it doesn't rain in texas or arizona
<Walzmyn> I've setup a couple of users other than my primary here - but when I try to log in with them it just jumps back to the login screen - any ideas?
<damien__> Guys Blender froze, how do I close it?
<benklop> who would i talk to about NetworkManager devel questions?
<engineer> damien__ kill -9 blender_pid
<andyho623> engineer: no thx on texas.. unless you're a bush! ;) and arizona just gets waaaaay too hot
<ns8> hey
<damien__> engineer: Thanks
<ns8> kubuntu es
<ns8> como entro
<ns8> espanol
<engineer> !es
<ns8> spanish
<_2> benklop ummm Jucato might be able to help with that
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ns8> como llego
<Walzmyn> damien__, ctrl+esc will get you the manager to kill running processes
<engineer> andyho623 bush should be shot
<Tonren> Hey guys, I updated to KDE 4.1 yesterday, and X stopped responding to keystrokes, except for Ctrl + Alt + F1, which I just used to switch to a terminal to get on IRC.  What can I do to try and diagnose this?
<_2> benklop if not he could at least point you in the right dirrection.
<Walzmyn> engineer, keep the politics out of it
<_2> !ot | engineer & andyho623 sorry.
<ubottu> engineer & andyho623 sorry.: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<_2> and politics is still banned on all freenode channels.   it's server policy guys.   read the http://freenode.com
<Walzmyn> Has anybody else had trouble logging in with non-primary user accounts?
<engineer> nop
<engineer> Walzmyn how did you create them?
<_2> Walzmyn have any error messages ?
<BenPA> has anyone ever used flashrom inside of kunbuntu ... if so how do you flash the bios?
<engineer> _2 freenode,com doesn't exist
<_2> .net  mybad.
<_2> .net  my bad.
<Walzmyn> _2 no error messages, just bounces back to the login screen
<engineer> BenPA usually i flash bios through the bios itself
<ahmed> sudo aptitude install flash-nonfree and no see the move form youtube
<engineer> Walzmyn try creating them using the kusermanager
<Walzmyn> engineer, system settings >> user management
<Walzmyn> engineer, wouldn't that be the same thing?
<BenPA> engineer how do you do that under linux?
<engineer> i don't know
<engineer> but trying won't do any harm
<ahmed> kubuntu
<engineer> BenPA i said i never flashed in linux
<livingxsacrifice> anyone have trouble opening openoffice on ubuntu 8.04?
<BenPA> ahhhh
<engineer> but through the bios it self
<BenPA> I am not that savvy
<Walzmyn> livingxsacrifice, OOo works fine for me
<engineer> OO works fine too
<_2> Walzmyn  for q in /home/* ;do grep "$q" /etc/passwd ;done   # do all your users show up there ?
<engineer> google documents as well ^^
<andyho623> man kde4 is pretty sweet
<livingxsacrifice> Walz Ill click on the icon and gui display opens but the actually program never comes up
<_2> andyho623 but be advised it is still incomplete.
<livingxsacrifice> it used to work
<BenPA> engineer: I am using a program called flashrom but I don't know how to get it to "flash" but it reconizes that something needs flashed
<Walzmyn> _2 not sure I followed that
<_2> Walzmyn it's a konsole shell command to test the paths for the users.   "for q in /home/* ;do grep "$q" /etc/passwd ;done "
<Walzmyn> BenPA, where'd you get the app? I suggest looking there.
<engineer> under system
<BenPA> engineer installed it using apt-get
<livingxsacrifice> when i click the icon the window that says open office and it looks like it is loading but office never opens
<_2> Walzmyn all default login users will be listed there,    if you set some other path for the user's home  then it wont show there.    that's what we are checking for,   does the user have a home to live in.
<engineer> BenPA look in the app manual
<BenPA> I did
<engineer> ive' no idea what app is and i'm sure i've never used it
<Walzmyn> _2 ok, I missed where your command began - all users showed up
<engineer> begins in "
<_2> Walzmyn ok you can do;   ls -l /home     # to make sure that each user owns their own home.
<_2> Walzmyn that will eliminate it being an owhership issue.
<SpeS> hi
<engineer> Walzmyn try checking if every user has writing permissions inside each home folder
<_2> engineer ^
<drurew> guys how can i open a bin file to view its contents
<engineer> 7say ./bin_file
<engineer> ./bin_file
<SpeS> I've upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, and, appart of other issues more or less fixed, now if I enable the nvidia binary drivers, I can't start the X server... is that a known bug or something?
<drurew> The file media:/sdb1/Desktop%20Radio.widget is a binary
<engineer> SpeS i don't think so
<Walzmyn> _2 ok, when i did the /home check, what are the blue names at the end of each line?
<_2> drurew open ?    in an editor ?
<drurew> bin / binary ?
<drurew> yeah
<SpeS> the new Kubuntu 8.04 should work with a nvidia 8600 right?
<engineer> of cours
<_2> Walzmyn the users home dirrectory.   check the ownership of each.   it's listed as the users name also
<SpeS> I still have the 2.6.22-14 kernel, is that the right kernel of the 8.04?
<SpeS> may be that the problem?
<_2> Walzmyn example " drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Dec  7  1941 linux-source-2.6.15 "  <<< root owns that,  and the root group has access to it.
<engineer> SpeS nop
<Walzmyn> _2 well, on each line it's got one user at the begining of the line and a different user in blue at the end of the line - except for the user that's working (this one)
<engineer> 2.6.24-18
<_2> Walzmyn there's your problem.   ownership.
<SpeS> mmm... but apt doesn't say I have to upgrade the kernel (?)
<SpeS> I've done an apt-get update, and apt.-get dist-upgrade few times...
<drurew> engineer: sorry man i didnt quite get that command .....7say ./bin_file ?
<engineer> marine@bodyguard:~$ uname -a
<engineer> Linux bodyguard 2.6.24-18-generic #1 SMP Wed May 28 19:28:38 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<SpeS> everything is updated
<Walzmyn> _2 drwxr-xr-x 2 USER1 USER1 4096 2008-04-16 20:22 USER2
<engineer> drurew the one just below
<SpeS> how can I force the new kernel?
<Walzmyn> _2 with USER2 in  blue
<SpeS> oh yes, I remember now, I told grub not to replace my mennu.lst
<SpeS> so the kernel must be installed...
<_2> Walzmyn try this.  >>>   sudo for q in /home/* ;do chown $(basename "$q") -R "$q" ;done   <<<
<Walzmyn> _2 considering that I've never done anything with these accounts, would the easy thing be to delete the users and their /home and remake them?
<SpeS> can anyone please pase the line of menu.lst to load the new kernel?
<_2> the easy thing would be run my command and try logging in to one of them again.
<engineer> SpeS if the kernel doesn't exist in your /boot you can't force loading it
<_2> @ Walzmyn
<Walzmyn> _2 unexpected token 'do' << when I used yer command
<SpeS> engineer, it is there
<SpeS> only that mu grub menu.lst is not updated
<SpeS> so I'm loading the old kernel of the 7.10
<_2> Walzmyn ok sudo -i   then in that shell run it without the sudo part.   i.e.  for q in /home/* ;do chown $(basename "$q") -R "$q" ;done
<_2> the command seperator ; hosed the sudo string and i don't want to go into how and why () does what it does.
<engineer> SpeS http://rifers.org/paste/show/7449
<Walzmyn> _2 ok, appears to have been successful - what did we just do?
<SpeS> engineer, thanks, I'll adapt that to mine :)
<_2> each /home/dir is now owned by dir
<SpeS> I hope that's the problem with nvidia bin driver...
<_2> Walzmyn you can      ls -l  /home     # and see what it did.
<drurew> ummm im talking about opening a binary file to list and or edit its contents....im attemtping to build a desktop widget that interacts with an swf stream ....i have a sample i will be either editing or re writing ....i need this sample to be able to understand correctly how this application functions
<Walzmyn> _2 i did - i was trying to figure out HOW we did it
<_2> Walzmyn heh.  just check if you can login now.  :)))
<Tonren> Can anyone help me with this keyboard issue...?
<engineer> it's a small shell script for loop
<Walzmyn> _2 what does the 'q' in that line do?
<engineer> that for every user changes permissions
<_2> Walzmyn the q is the variable i chose to use.
<drurew> Tonren: suer whats the issue
<drurew> *sure
<_2> could have been;   for var in /home/* ;do blah with $var ;done
<Walzmyn> _2 oh, it's a variable - I'm not used to shell scripting - php variables have a '$' in front
<Tonren> drurew: I just upgraded to Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 4.1, and my keyboard suddenly stopped responding in X.  I can still Ctrl + Alt + F1 to get to a terminal, but it seems that no other keys work.
<Tonren> The mouse still works fine.
<_2> Walzmyn no it has the $ when you want to expand it.
<engineer> Tonren do you have the keyboard driver in xorg?
<drurew> Tonren : hmmm well how do the settings look in system prefs
<Tonren> engineer: drurew: The keyboard has worked previously with KDE 4.1.  It spontaneously stopped working, though
<_2> but the for loop has to be told what var to use.   for <var_name> in something ;do something with $var_name
<Walzmyn> _2 I see - i'm just ignorant of shell scripting. Ok, gonna logout and in with the other user
<The_Pikos> hi!
<drurew> Tonren: what are you using now
<Walzmyn> _2 thank you
<SpeS> let's reboot :S
<_2> Walzmyn welcome
<SpeS> thanks :)
<SpeS> bye
<Tonren> drurew: I SSH'd into my laptop to take over the screen session that has my IRC in it.  :-)
<drurew> nice Tonren
<slow-motion> hi
<_2> andyho623 did you ever reboot that pinguin to see if all is well ?     (not that a reboot is needed, just that it's a simple way to get there)
<The_Pikos> I've a huge pb... my screen is stuck in 640X480...
<drurew> Tonren: have you recently reconfigured xorg?
<The_Pikos> someone know how to fix it please?
<Tonren> drurew: Nope--I haven't touched it.
<_2> The_Pikos reconfigure the xserver
<Tonren> drurew: I wonder why Ctrl + Alt + F1 still works.
<engineer> The_Pikos sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_2> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Tonren> drurew: I can't seem to find anything in my dmesg or syslog, either.
<drurew> Tonren: as far as i know ...you had to have done something to get the system to behave erraticly ...what did you do last before the system just shut off the keyboard
<The_Pikos> thxs i'll try
<drurew> Tonren: its possible that the configuration files dont post to there
<drurew> *there
<drurew> "there"
<drurew> :D
<Tonren> drurew: I was installing Ruby... that's it.
<_2> The_Pikos if you fail, come on back,   someone will help ya.
<drurew> ruby hmmm lemme see
<dale>  I had to make a modification to the source (bcm43xx_main.c - bcm43xx.ko), when the source has completed building which package will install the file?
<drurew> ruby language?
<drurew> Tonren
<_2> too much like perl
<dale> also, instead of building the entire source is there a way to just build the module in question?
<engineer> java ftw
<Tonren> drurew: Oh, and I was running a wine app
<_2> i'll stick to shell thanks
<Tonren> drurew: Yeah, I was building Ruby 1.8 from source
<engineer> oh god...
<drurew> Tonren yeah
<drurew> ummm let me find a fix
<_2> engineer i wrote a bash script,  want to see it?    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d40723dc7
<engineer> script for?
<engineer> seems big
<_2> ummm well it is about 35 or 40 commands.
<_2> lol
<TSloth> I need help with setting up Xorg in Kubuntu  8.04
<_2> engineer here's one you might like better,  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3344a299
<_2> :)
<engineer> i didn't say i didn't like it
<engineer> though i like to break things down into parts
<engineer> TSloth that's not helpful
<engineer> what's your problem
<engineer> _2 now that's more clear
<drurew> Tonren: yeah it may ha conflicted an installed lib
<Tonren> drurew: RUBY?  really?  i'll be damned
<_2> thought you'd like that
<drurew> well i found some that are available debs
<The_Pikos> it works! just perfect! thanks!
<drurew> i also found that a certain lib is missing to run ruby
<Tonren> drurew: I'm not sure what you mean.
<Tonren> I didn't install from the debs... I built from source
<TSloth> I just installed Kubuntu 8.04 and the Xorg.conf file looks unconfigured.  No resolution settings, no server type (like ati), etc.
<TSloth> is there a way to go through the Xorg configuration script again?
<Tonren> TSloth: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<drurew> Tonren: yeah that may also be it ....if theres a dependancy missing ....and it needs it to function ....and so on
<ninix> hi, how can i turn off the composite manager ? (for having no desktop effects)
<drurew> Tonren http://beans.seartipy.com/2006/07/19/installing-ruby-on-gnulinuxgentoo-kubuntu-fedora-suse-and-ms-windows/
<ActionParsnip> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<level1_> hi, I just used nvidia-settings to enable xinerama... it re-wrote my desktop file so that I can't use compositing: The reason is because XDamage and XComposite are not enabled... What do I need to re-add to my Xorg file to re-enable them?
<drurew> TSloth be really careful witht hat command
<Tonren> drurew: Ruby installed successfully... it's my keyboard that isn't working.
<ActionParsnip> !java64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Walzmyn> _2 all worked well.
<_2> TSloth up until hardy    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow  # would let you choose all settings.
<drurew> Tonren : how bout restarting x?
<_2> Walzmyn good to hear.   welcome.
<Tonren> drurew: worth a shot
<Tonren> interesting... i can't right-click either
<_2> Walzmyn out of curiocity,   did you reinstall with old users in the home fs or something ?
<drurew> Tonren ctrl alt bkspc
<Tonren> drurew: I know--I was just trying to quit some stuff beforehand
<Walzmyn> _2 no, this is a clean resurection from the depths of hell knowns as vista
<drurew> or sudo reboot now :D
<Walzmyn> _2 I was creating an account for my wife
<Tonren> drurew: Well, whatever it was, that fixed it.
<drurew> yeah probly was just X
<TSloth> I tried the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command and it gave me another Xorg.conf which was identical, and had not specific information in it.  I will try it with -plow
<_2> Walzmyn hmmm then you might consider filling a bug on the user manager module.   let the developers know that something went south on you.
<Walzmyn> Out of curiosity, what is /home/lost+found used for?
<Tonren> TSloth: Is your X actually not performing properly?
<drurew> now can someone tell me how to ......open a binary file to edit its contents?
<drurew> (dru hushes down)
<Walzmyn> _2 heh, my next question for you was what did I need to do different next time to prevent this.
<engineer> Walzmyn for programs without any specific task
<_2> Walzmyn any place you find a "lost+found" folder it is the base of a file system  and is used by such things as e2fsck  when they find stray inodes and don't know what else to do with them.    i.e. lost files or dirs.     there is one in   /   and any other dir that has a seperate fs mounted there.
<_2> Walzmyn simple.   use the cli to add users.      sudo adduser username_here
<TSloth> Tonren, X is working but only at 800x600.  I can lower to 640x480 but I want 1024x768
<engineer> oops thats lost+found in startup menu, not /home, my bad
<TSloth> I did the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow and it gave me another identical Xorg.conf with no specific information in it.
<_2> engineer in grub ?
<Walzmyn> _2 cli?
<_2> engineer in grub ?
<engineer> no, in startup menu
<engineer> it used to have lost and found
<_2> hmmm
<Walzmyn> _2 ok, since I've got /home on it's own partition is why there's a lost+found there?
<_2> !cli | Walzmyn
<ubottu> Walzmyn: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<engineer> for programs the system couldn't include inside the other folders
<_2> engineer in what de ?
<_2> Walzmyn correct.
<engineer> de?
<engineer> kde
<_2> desktop environment
<_2> odd i don't recall ever seeing a lost+found in kmenu.   but i'm not a gui kinda guy
<_2> oh it's hiden by default.   i see.
<_2> ok makes sense now.
<Walzmyn> CLI -- I hate TLAs
 * _2 head desks    and says "duh"
<_2> Walzmyn ok i'll turn the tables on you.  what a tla  :)
<Walzmyn> _2 Three letter acronym
<_2> like gui cli kde
<Walzmyn> _2 if you'd said konsole or xterm i'da been with you :)
<shane_> does anyone have an idea on how to hook up dual monitors im running kubuntu 8.04 and a ATI RADEONX1600 pro 256
<Walzmyn> _2 thanks, gotta take the dog out
<_2> Walzmyn but i dont use a terminal emulator for my cli,  i use a real console.
<_2> if i had said "console" you might have done like those people over in that other channel </points at #ubuntu> and misnamed a terminal emulator.     ;/
<Walzmyn> _2 no, i'd followed you with "console" too :) but that's the second time i've been caught but CLI in here, maybe I'll remember it one of these days
<_2> Walzmyn k.
<_2> kde is a tla btw lol
<_2> yeah i don't usually do that either.  but cli is a favorite of mine.
 * Walzmyn laughs
<Walzmyn> well, now, technically is KDE? I know there's arguments about what it stands for or if it stands for anything
<_2> wine is a recursive acronym
<Walzmyn> so is gnu
<_2> yes  kde = the k desktop enviornment
<_2> yes
<deitarion> How do I blacklist certain resolutions? My mother's new laptop displays the login screen at the proper 1280x800 resolution but then something in KDE switches it to 800x600 when you log in. `xrandr -s 0` changes it back, but that's a poor substitute.
<_2> gnu is gnu is not unix
<Walzmyn> emm, ok, i'll buy that. I don't like kool desktop environment
<_2> wine is wine is not an emulator
 * Walzmyn nods
<Walzmyn> deitarion, kde is switching it when you login ?
<deitarion> Walzmyn: Yes.
<mjponce> W(ine) I(s) N(ot) an E(mulator)
<Walzmyn> deitarion, hvae you tried setting the res you want in system settings?
<deitarion> Walzmyn: It only offers 640x480 and 800x600.
<Walzmyn> hmm
<mjponce> W (ine) I (s) N (ot) an E (mulator)
<deitarion> I tried adding a Modes line xorg.conf with just 1280x800, but it seems to be getting ignored. (Which, to me, is the bigger problem)
<shane_> ubottu: how can i run dual monitors
<ubottu> shane_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_2> while you work on that,  how do i get my lappy to boot with something besides text mode 80x25  or bsob
<_2> ?
<Walzmyn> deitarion, i've never got anything on those modelines to work. I think they're just there to fool us
<Walzmyn> !dual monitor | shane_
<ubottu> Factoid dual monitor not found
<deitarion> Walzmyn: Works on my brother's Kubuntu setup and probably would too on my Gentoo one were I not using TwinView's MetaModes line.
<_2> i tried vga=(771,778,781,783,784,785,788,789,791,792,793) all yeld bsob
<Walzmyn> deitarion, well, I believe it's beyond me. Sorry.
<_2> anyone ?
<Walzmyn> shane_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
 * _2 notes that this is the way his questions usually get answered...     (but not always)
<Walzmyn> _2 what was the question?
<_2> it's still on the page ^
<_2>  how do i get my lappy to boot with something besides text mode 80x25  or bsob ?
<_2> i tried vga=(771,778,781,783,784,785,788,789,791,792,793) all yeld bsob
<Walzmyn> oh, t'was hidden in some system messages
<Walzmyn> what kinda laptop?
<_2> sarE one.    tosheba
<Walzmyn> I mean, old hardware or new stuff?
<_2> ati chips
<_2> new by my standards   old by yours
<_2> two years.
<Walzmyn> hehe, well, this one is about a month old
<Walzmyn> but the desktop i graduated from is, err, well, 10 years from origional build and about 4 from last update
<_2> shipped with vesta on it.    "poor thing"
<Walzmyn> yeah, so did this one
<shane_> Walzmyn: yes its and ati radeon 1600 pro 256 and i wish to run dual monitors not a clone
<Walzmyn> i've no idea how to fix that. mine just worked
<Walzmyn> shane_ did you look at that webpage?
<_2> !worksforme | _2
<shane_> ill scroll back and find it i was searchin myself and missed it
<Walzmyn> right, I'm in the same boat with shane_ - I plugged in the second monitor and it just came up
<Walzmyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Walzmyn> t'was still on the clipboard
<_2> @ shane_                            ^
<Walzmyn> aight, i'ma go do something constructive before the Bellmont stakes runs
<Walzmyn> ya'l have fun
<_2> Walzmyn even in calm weather, highlighting helps.
<Walzmyn> _2 good point
<_2> k.  enjoy.
<shane_> ok i read a bit of this site and it gives derections ok if your confterble with linux im a newbie so im not sure hot to get what there askin
<shane_> there saying in the X config file where do i find this
<shane_> terminal or in the harddrive
<andrew__> I'm trying to install gnome-desktop-enviornment in Kubuntu Hardy, however it's failing on a gnome-keyring-manager dependency
<andrew__> When I check the packages, the keyring manager doesn't exist
<dale> can someone tell me how I can find out if bcm43xx is loaded?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> Ive just installed my nvidia drivers and am pulling 1800 fps with glx gears
<ActionParsnip> how can i get a higher res than 640x480 despite changing my xorg.conf to only have 1024x768 as its only resolution
<dale> know one knows how to find out if bcm43xx.ko is loaded?
<ActionParsnip> dale: sudo modprobe <whatever>
<Pici> dale: lsmod perhaps?
<dale> it says nothing when I issue it
<ActionParsnip> dale: then its in
<ActionParsnip> dale: no output == success
<dale> bcm43xx: WARNING: Invalid SPROM checksum (0xA0, expected: 0xFF)
<jmichaelx> is there a basic command that will list all computers connected to a network... wired or wireless?
<engineer> check your arp list
<shane_> Odd-rationale: hey you on today
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<engineer> hi canadian
<MachinTrucChose> ALT+TAB is supposed to cycle through open windows, right?
<engineer> minimized windows also
<heinkel_111> on a   intel core 2 duo t5550 processor, can I use the same AMD64 kubuntu version?
<engineer> heinkel_111 yes
<engineer> and you should
<MachinTrucChose> well, it's not working. I must have done something, but I don't know what. I disabled Compiz (which has its own desktop shortcuts), and restored all Keyboard Shortcuts to defaults, and ALT+TAB does nothing.
<heinkel_111> as i do on my amd64X2 desktop
<heinkel_111> .. engineer: why should?
<engineer> to gain access to 4gb of ram
<engineer> and double the bus bandwidth
<heinkel_111> ah yes..ram is not a big issue as my new laptop only has 2 Gigabytes not 4
<engineer> so far...
<MachinTrucChose> I see it in Keyboard Shortcuts, ALT+TAB is supposed to do "Walk through Windows", but it doesn't. Neither does "Walk through Windows (Reverse)". And yet the other keyboard shortcuts (eg, CTRL+ESC) work.
<engineer> MachinTrucChose and with compiz?
<simbassampa> olá
<simbassampa> Or Hello :)
<heinkel_111> but the other stuff is ok, actually bandwidth is my biggest concern as downloading a new version of the kubuntu dvd takes forev er and a day
<MachinTrucChose> engineer: It doesn't work with Compiz either.
<engineer> MachinTrucChose windows_key+tab
<engineer> try taht
<MachinTrucChose> nothing
<engineer> heinkel_111 request the free cds
<MachinTrucChose> ctrl+tab changes between open tabs...
<Pici> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<heinkel_111> engineer: not necessary, if I can use the one I already have ;-)
<engineer> MachinTrucChose try reinstalling kwin
<MachinTrucChose> how would I do that?
<engineer> sudo aptitude install --reinstall kwin
<engineer> or kwin4 if you use kde4
<MachinTrucChose> ok, I'll try that. Thanks.
<MachinTrucChose> Is it risky? Cause I could also just use Compiz's own shortcuts to switch between apps...
<MachinTrucChose> I know one of its plugins does it
<engineer> you'll be fine
<MachinTrucChose> ok
<engineer> i use compiz myself as well
<MachinTrucChose> do I need to do it from the console? Or can I open a terminal right now (while X is running) and run the reinstaller?
<MachinTrucChose> I meant, do I need to reboot and do it before X runs
<engineer> MachinTrucChose in any konsole
<engineer> then logout and login
<MachinTrucChose> ok
<engineer> ´check if you have this package installed
<MachinTrucChose> be back later, hopefully ;)
<MachinTrucChose> oh?
<engineer> xserver-xorg-input-kbd
<MachinTrucChose> yep, it is. OK, restarting X.
<l3x> which is best driver for intel i915 graphic card? my system uses i810 by default. should i change it?
<l3x> which is best driver for intel i915 graphic card? my system uses i810 by default. should i change it?
<l3x> sorry for double post:(
#kubuntu 2008-06-08
<MachinTrucChose> that didn't do it...must be something else causing a conflict.
<arcanjoebc> do you used the kurumin linux ng????
<engineer> l3x intel
<engineer> MachinTrucChose tried under gnome?
<l3x> engineer: you suggest that i chage it to intel driver, right?
<engineer> yes
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<ActionParsnip> any yakuake users here
<l3x> engineer: than you very much.
<engineer> l3x be sure you know how to revert if it fails
<engineer> ActionParsnip i am
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: yep
<ActionParsnip> is it possible to add custom schemas for colour?
<l3x> engineer: just change it back to i810?
<MachinTrucChose> engineer: nope, don't have Gnome installed.
<engineer> l3x yeah, i was just checking if you're confortable with command line
<l3x> engineer: maybe if that fails, i can reconfigure xorg.conf
<engineer> ActionParsnip right click, settings, schema
<arcanjoebc> some peaple speak portuguese????
<arcanjoebc> some peaple speak portuguese????
<Jucato> !pt | arcanjoebc
<engineer> arcanjoebc yeah, i do
<Jucato> hmm...
<ActionParsnip> engineer: I know that bit, but can I add my own custom ones?
<l3x> !kubuntu-pt
<ubottu> Factoid kubuntu-pt not found
<l3x> !kubuntu-po
<ubottu> Factoid kubuntu-po not found
<l3x> !kubuntu-rs
<ubottu> Factoid kubuntu-rs not found
<l3x> !ubuntu-rs
<ubottu> Factoid ubuntu-rs not found
<Jucato> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> engineer: maybe like one with a pink background with orange text
<Jucato> arcanjoebc: ^^^^^
<ActionParsnip> engineer: as an example
<engineer> ActionParsnip tried creating a custom one with konsole and then checking if it happears on yakuake?
<ActionParsnip> engineer: so set it on konsole then tell yakuake to use those settings?
<engineer> something like that
<tsb> I just created a new account and when I log into it, kwin doesn't start. If I start the run dialoge I can't enter anything so I can't start it manually either. However if I first log into my current user, and then log in to the new user in a new session, kwin starts. Any idea what's going on here?
<engineer> or change and existing one into something of your lijking
<engineer> tsb does the home of the user has the correct permissions set?
<tsb> engineer: yes
<tsb> engineer: everything else seems to be working
<l3x> hey, anyone knows how to remove "Documents Folder" from System Menu (menu of important system places) in kubuntu? it annoyes me...
<tsb> engineer: another thing is that once I am using 2 kde's, one of them will crash & burn within a little while, returning me to kdm
<tsb> (I assumed this was just an unrelated kde/kubuntu-bug though)
<l3x> my kde just died...
<engineer> l3x open remote places and hit back
<l3x> don eit
<l3x> what now?
<engineer> not back, click system
<engineer> and delete the shortcut
<l3x> i am in system
<l3x> engineer: if i try to delete it, it deletes my Documents folder in /home/user/
<engineer> delete the shortcut then
<engineer> plain and simple
<engineer> move the contents elsewhere
<l3x> ok. i'll give it a go.
<l3x> engineer: i deleted it, and it is still there! it now sais "file /home/user/documents does not seem to exist anymore
<l3x> engineer: i tried it before with shift+delete and had to restore my files ( i lost them) from /Documents in my home dir
<engineer> l3x i'm out of ideas yugoslavian
<l3x> it is serbian now, engineer, yugoslavia does not exist anymore :)
<engineer> right...
<engineer> so odd, countries come and go
<l3x> engineer: it happened many years ago. nothing chaged though...
<jrl123> Does anyone know the setting to make ktorrent automatically start a torrent rather than show the window to select which files to download, label, etc?
<engineer> l3x if nothing changed, why is the country gone?
<l3x> engineer: who knows. politics, i do not understand it, and i do not like it. btw. where are you from?
<l3x> anyone else know how to remove documents folder from system:/??
<l3x> engineer: btw, i think that my root account does not have that hideous documents folder...
<minhaaj> my vb is not working
<minhaaj> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<engineer> tried vmware?
<will00> is there a way to set up irkick so that it can control gnome applications (such as totem, and tvtime) ?
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: thats simple to do
<minhaaj> how ?
<minhaaj> oh ok
<minhaaj> hangon let me see
<jo4> i'm trying to get my gtk apps to use qt, but it won't work. i got the gtk-qt-engine package from the repos, but i'm currently running gdm, but that shouldn't affect it i thought.. any thoughts?
<minhaaj> not working nosrednaekim
<minhaaj> still says you need to log off
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj: edit /etc/groups and add your username after "vboxusers
<minhaaj> umm thats konsole command or i should go to dolphin ?
<nosrednaekim> edit the file with kdesudo kate /etc/groups
<minhaaj> there is no 'groups' in my etc
<nosrednaekim> oh... "group".. no s... sorry
<minhaaj> ok its open
<minhaaj> where do i add my name
<minhaaj> i already see my name in alot of places
<sensae> Hello
<engineer> hey californian
<nosrednaekim> minhaaj:  looks for "vboxusers"
<nosrednaekim> *look
<jrl123> Does anyone know how to disable the touchpad tap/click?
<minhaaj> ok its 123 there
<minhaaj> i should write my name there ?
<nosrednaekim> paste the current line here
<helpy> it says i dont have write access
<nosrednaekim> did you open it with kdesudo kate?
<helpy> vboxusers:x:123:
<helpy> nope
<nosrednaekim> do that
<helpy> from etc/group
<engineer> jrl123
<engineer> I have add the following line to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file "InputDevice" section (which has the Identifier "Synaptics" line):
<engineer> Option "MaxTapTime" "0"
<helpy> how do i do that ?
<nosrednaekim> helpy: run, from a command line "kdesudo kate /etc/group"
<helpy> ok hang on
<helpy> ok done
<helpy> now just change 123 with my name ?
<helpy> or the account name ?
<nosrednaekim> no..... put your name after the last colon
<helpy> vboxusers:x:123:
<helpy> vboxusers:x:123:minhaaj  like this ?
<helpy> nope still not accessible
<nosrednaekim> just a sec
<cr0n0s> wenas
<helpy> ok
<kernco>  I can't get KDE 4 to run on my laptop.  I have tried with 4.0 and 4.1 beta.  kdm-kde4 runs fine, and the KDE 4 splash screen appears, but then I kdm restarts.  I never get to the desktop.
<helpy> kernco:  do you have compiz ?
<kernco> helpy: no
<helpy> it should work fine then.
<helpy> did you select kde4 from the login screen ?
<nosrednaekim> helpy: and you logged off?
<helpy> yep
<nosrednaekim> kernco: delete your .kde4
<helpy> nosrednaekim:  you mean after i saved the group file?
<helpy> nope
<x-X-x> can someone help me i recently installed firestarter and i keep getting hits from diff ips
<x-X-x> literally every 30-60 sec
<nosrednaekim> kernco: and if that doesn't work, after trying to start kde4, go to ctrl+alt+f2 log in, copy .xsession-errors to another file, go back to CTrl+alt+f7 log into kde3, and pastebin the file
<nosrednaekim> helpy: log out and back in and you should be cool
<helpy> ok, King's gonna be back in a bit :)
<minhaaj> nosrednaekim:  my friend, let the force be with you !!!
<nosrednaekim> :)
 * helpy bows. thanks master yoda
<kernco> That didn't work.  .xsession-errors at http://pastebin.com/m521c61fd
<nosrednaekim> thanks
<helpy> can you use dial up from windows in virtual box ?
<nosrednaekim> helpy: most likely not
<helpy> why is that ?
<nosrednaekim> not if you don't have it onnected within linux
<helpy> you can't connect dial up in linux
<helpy> modems just dont work
<nosrednaekim> this is sadly true
<helpy> why dont they do something about it ?
<nosrednaekim> kernco: looks like something with Klauncher
<nosrednaekim> helpy: they can't.... its the people who make the win-modem's fault
<helpy> ok
<helpy> nosrednaekim:  can you tell me about permissions in linux
<helpy> i get to type alot of passwords to get root access when opening up apps
<helpy> whys that ?
<nosrednaekim> helpy: if the application modifies any files outisde of your /home... it needs the root password
<helpy> how do i change it to whole hard drive ?
<nosrednaekim> what?
<helpy> access to every partition on my hard disk wthout root password prompt
<Dragnslcr> You don't
<nosrednaekim> helpy: you don't want that
<Dragnslcr> That's why Linux has decent security
<Dragnslcr> You don't normally have access to system files
<prymal> I am very new to linux, could someone please answer 1 basic question for me...
<prymal> is it difficult to run windows applications under linux?
<Pici> prymal: You can run some windows applications using Wine.
<bazhang> !appdb | prymal check here
<ubottu> prymal check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<prymal> many thanks
<prymal> I will investigate now
<bazhang> prymal, you may also consider vm's or dualbooting (for games the second)
<jgranc> quit
<prymal> I am dual booting :)
<prymal> xp and kubuntu
<jonasb> hi all, I have some problems with cmus (ncurses based music player). recently (I think after the Heron update) it doesn't 'render' properly. I only see one vertical line and some characters. any ideas?
<prymal> bazhang: the reason for me installing linux is to learn, so I'm just getting stuck into it.  Thanks for the help!
<bazhang> prymal, you can also try out a bunch of open source stuff for windows at www.opensourcewindows.org
<florian> Hello!
<florian> I accidential erased my partition table ... also I have complete backup of all data I would prefer to recofer data if possible ...
<nosrednaekim> florian: do you remember any of the sizes of your partitions?
<Firefishe> Running 7.04.  How do you enable POSIX shared memory?
<nosrednaekim> Firefishe: don't think you can
<Firefishe> nosrednaekim:  got a graphics card proprietary driver that's going to need it running?
<Firefishe> nix the ?
<Firefishe> typo
<nosrednaekim> Fireuse 8.04
<nosrednaekim> Firefishe:  use 8.04
<florian> nosrednaekim: Yes but I didn't manage to guess the right data ...
<Firefishe> nosrednaekim:  any particular reason?  this laptop is 4 years old
<florian> /dev/sda4           11701       19457    62308102+   5  Erweiterte
<florian> /dev/sda5           19118       19457     2731050   82  Linux Swap / Solaris
<nosrednaekim> Firefishe: to get POSIX shared memory
<florian> If I try to create partitions like that with fdisk they don't match exactly ...
<florian> They are allwas a litle bit larger or smaler ....
<nosrednaekim> you should still be able to get some of the data off
<prymal> thanks for the help guys, steam is now running :)
<florian> nosrednaekim: Thanks for your help ... It seems I now got values that match .... verry well
<florian> But now I need to configure /etc/fstab ... partiton 5 (/home) is now on /dev/sda6 ....
<florian> But fstab uses UUID .....
<nosrednaekim> you can tell it yo not use UUID
<florian> What is the UUID of my partition /dev/sda6 ?
<nosrednaekim> uhhhg... dunno
<nosrednaekim> there is a command to check but I forget it
<nosrednaekim> !UUID
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<nosrednaekim> whoooo :)
<florian> nosrednaekim: Thank You!!
<florian> So I am going down for reboot, hoping to be back again soon ...
<pedalegal> Hi
<prymal> I'm haivng issues with wine running steam... anyone got experience with it?
<nosrednaekim> prymal: people over in #winehq might have more
<Firefishe> nosrednaekim:   Hi, I was just in here a second ago.  Network trubbles ;).  I was curious.  Is there any advantage to upgrading via disk vs. the 'net?   I have the 8.04 disk handy.
<nosrednaekim> Firefishe: the alternate installer?
<Firefishe> nosrednaekim:  Is there any way to safely upgrade using the 8.04 kubuntu disk from canonical?
<Firefishe> nosrednaekim: which one?
<nosrednaekim> Firefishe: I don;t think you could without the alternate installer
<Firefishe> nosrednaekim: what's the alternate installer's name?
<Firefishe> adept?
<nosrednaekim> no.... its the alternate CD
<Firefishe> I wish canonical would use dvd's and not cd's.
<Odd-rationale> Firefishe: i like the cd size. plu cd are cheaper for me.. :)
<Odd-rationale> plus
<Firefishe> Odd-rationale:  I see.  Well, cheapbytes sells cd sets a bit more expensive than dvd's.  Dvd's hold more information, and if you get, say, a 3 dvd set, you don't have to be connected to the 'net to get all the other goodies we gnu/linux folk end up needing--like all those obscure build libraries
<X2683> Is this where i get help with Wubi?
<Odd-rationale> X2683: yes wubi is supported here
<X2683> I'm having a problem trying to install Kubuntu under Wubi.
<X2683> Both of them are v 8.04
<tomas1986> hey can any one tell me how to install epona
<gandhi> anyone that can tell me why stuf like firefox, thunderbird etc is greyed out in Adept? just did install from live CD
<nosrednaekim> gandhi:try pressing the "reload button"
<tomas1986> any one
<gandhi> huh?
<X2683> The problem that i'm having is that when I use Wubi, after I fill in the information like the password and username, when it goes to download, it tries connecting to the server twice and then brings up an error screen that says nothing and closes itself.
<X2683> Can anyone help me with this?
<Odd-rationale> X2683: try downloading the normall kubuntu intsall cd, and put it in the same directlry as the exe
<Odd-rationale> or in the Wubi directory if it exists, i don;t quite remember how it works...
<MachinTrucChose> Hi. Someone in this channel called "engineer" recommended that I reinstall the "kwin" package to fix a keyboard shortcut issue I've been having, and now the login screen is completely different. Additionally, my windows no longer have a title bar (with the minimize, maximize, and close buttons). What can I do to fix this?
<florian> I still have trouble with my partitiontable ... I restored my partitiontable but now parted couldn't read my partition table
<X2683> ok, does it work the same for Ubuntu?
<florian> It allway says that I have partitions out of the disk ..
<florian> (the message is german: Fehler: Partitionen ausserhalb der Platte sind nicht möglich!)
<Odd-rationale> X2683: yes works the same as ubuntu. but you're on the kubuntu channel... ;
<Odd-rationale> :)
<Odd-rationale> X2683: ok i looked it up. put the ubuntu.iso in the same folder as the wubi.exe
<Odd-rationale> http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php
<helpy> thunderbird can't find my other partitions for adding an attachment file.
<helpy> any idea ?
<X2683> i tried the ubuntu channel, nothing comes up
<MachinTrucChose> helpy: where are your partitions mounted?
<X2683> ok, i have them in the same folder, but it still is trying to download off the internet.
<helpy> MachinTrucChose:  sorry ?
<MachinTrucChose> helpy: how do you usually access your other partitions?
<helpy> i could do that before
<helpy> yes i can get it through dolphin
<helpy> but it just isn't there through TB
<MachinTrucChose> ok, what is the exact location Dolphin accesses? "\media\disk1" etc?
<helpy> yep
<helpy> in storage devices
<helpy> media disk 2
<Odd-rationale> X2683: did you downlad the desktop cd?
<MachinTrucChose> so Thunderbird doesn't even display \media\disk2?
<florian> may be that is a problem with my extended partition (sda4)?
<florian> 255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spuren, 19457 Zylinder
<helpy> nope
<Odd-rationale> X2683: to be honest, the best place to ask is on the ubuntuforums's wubi subforum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<florian> "/dev/sda4            5258       19458   114069532+   f  W95 Erw. (LBA)"
<Odd-rationale> i never personally tried wubi myself. i just know from what i read... ;)
<florian> ^^^ 19458
<MachinTrucChose> that's messed up. I use the Windows version only (through Wine), and Thunderbird does show /media/diskx
<ParaGuy> hello
<helpy> its ok. i copy pasted the files in home and thunderbird sent it
<nosrednaekim> hey ParaGuy
<helpy> but i hate linux permissions
<helpy> why can't you read and write anything on any partition without password
<Odd-rationale> helpy: security
<ParaGuy> is anyone familure with getting wifi to work in kubuntu 8.04?
<Odd-rationale> ParaGuy: what card?
<helpy> what am i? IBM ?
<ParaGuy> AR5007EG
<Odd-rationale> ParaGuy: did you google first? ;)
<ParaGuy> yes, and I have tried everything but I am pretty new at this
<helpy> it autodetected my wifi ParaGuy
<Odd-rationale> ParaGuy: who makes it?
<Odd-rationale> the card?
<ParaGuy> Aerthos
<helpy> turn it on and get going
<ParaGuy> the light on the laptop is on
<Odd-rationale> ParaGuy: can you pastebin the output of iwconfig?
<ParaGuy> yes
<Odd-rationale> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SebNaitsabes> probably the same in Kubuntu, but in Ubuntu sound works in BMP and Wine, but it won't in,  VLC and other palyers and Rythombox it won't even play an MP3 anymore.
<Odd-rationale> ParaGuy: are you wired in right now?
<X2683> How do I join the Ubuntu channel?
<ParaGuy> it says lo no wireless extensions
<Odd-rationale> X2683: /join #ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> ParaGuy: that's it?
<ParaGuy> and eth0 no wireless extensions
<Odd-rationale> those to only?
<Odd-rationale> 2
<X2683> i did that but the applet does nothing.
<ParaGuy> yes
<ParaGuy> how do I turn it on/
<Odd-rationale> ParaGuy: are you wired in right now?
<ParaGuy> yes.. I am talking to you on my desktop but I have my laptop hardwired setting beside me
<Odd-rationale> cool. hold on a moment...
<ParaGuy> and I have all day, and a tasty cup of coffee sitting here
<X2683> the applet is acting like channel #ubuntu doesn't exist
<ParaGuy> I'm in Korea by the way.. good morning :)
<nosrednaekim> ParaGuy: try using ndiswrapper on it
 * X2683 doesn't know why the applet wont let him go into the #ubuntu channel.
<nosrednaekim> !ndiswrapper
<ParaGuy> I don't know how to do that
<Odd-rationale> ParaGuy: ok. so first thing to check is try going to kmenu --> system --> restricted drivers. and see if you need any drivers
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ParaGuy> ok.. hold on
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: my quick research seems to suggest madwifi. what do you think?
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: not... madwifi does not have support for that chipset, or the 5006 or 5005
<Odd-rationale> ParaGuy: if you do plan to use ndiswrapper, do you have the windows cd with drivers?
<ParaGuy> I can't find any program under system called restricted drivers
<ParaGuy> I do have the windows driver for 32 bit yes but I am running 64bit kubuntu
<Odd-rationale> ParaGuy: hardware dirvers? ( forget the exact name..)
<ParaGuy> I have a program called hardware viewing
<Odd-rationale> ParaGuy: nevermind. just open konsole and do "kdesudo jockey-kde"
<ParaGuy> ah.. ok
<nosrednaekim> ParaGuy: I can get you the 64 bit drivers if you need them
<ParaGuy> I am showing ATI accelerated graphics driver
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: hmm. do 32bit drivers work with ndis on 64 machines? I have only used 32 bit.
<ParaGuy> atheros hardware access layer (hal)
<ParaGuy> support for atheros 802.11 wireless lan drivers
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: nah.. they crash the machine :P
<Odd-rationale> ParaGuy: check that one...
<ParaGuy> it is checked and it says in use
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: i never had a machine that could run 64bit... ;)
<ParaGuy> all of those are checked and says in use
<nosrednaekim> ParaGuy: Odd-rationale yeah,..... thats normal
<nosrednaekim> but ti still won't work without ndiswrapper
<ParaGuy> should I disable them?
<Odd-rationale> ok. ndiswrapper it is!
<Odd-rationale> ParaGuy: no
<nosrednaekim> yes... disable it
<nosrednaekim> in order to use ndiswrapper... you'll need to
<nosrednaekim> ParaGuy: I need your email so I can send you the driver... you can PM it to me
<Odd-rationale> really? that's seems strange...
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: otherwise ath_pci will block access to the card
<Odd-rationale> well, i need to go... you came just in time, nosrednaekim. saved the day... :)
<ParaGuy> thank you for your help Odd
<Odd-rationale> just don't forget to add ndiswrapper to your /etc/modules file when you're done (echo "ndiswrapper" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules)
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: ndiswrapper -m works better :P
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: didn't work for me...
<Odd-rationale> actually, i would prefer just to open it with vi instead.... ;)
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: only works in conjunction with disabling the athoers driver
<nosrednaekim> ParaGuy: email sent
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: i was settings up an airlink with ndis.
<nosrednaekim> ParaGuy: grab "ndiswrapper-common"
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: aren't those atheros?
<ParaGuy> how do I do that?
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: don't think so...
<nosrednaekim> ParaGuy: "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common"
<ParaGuy> it says it's fetching it
<nosrednaekim> ok
<ParaGuy> it's done
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: to disable the atheros, you would blacklist ath_pci in which file?
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: ok. that's it. thanks!
<Odd-rationale> bye!
<nosrednaekim> or you can do it in /etc/defualts/linux-common something or other
<ParaGuy> Thanks again Odd-rationale
<nosrednaekim> ParaGuy: did you egt my email?
<ParaGuy> yes I did nos
<nosrednaekim> ParaGuy: K, save that somewhere in your home DIR
<ParaGuy> is that for the 64 bit?
<nosrednaekim> OH! I totally forgot about that... duh :P
<nosrednaekim> just a sec lol
<nosrednaekim> there you go...
<nosrednaekim> ParaGuy: ok....where did you save it to? your desktop?
<ParaGuy> yes
<ParaGuy> I have it on my desktop
<nosrednaekim> the new one?
<nosrednaekim> (I just sent another email)
<ParaGuy> yes
<ParaGuy> the one you just sent
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> now run, on the command line "kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" and add the line "blacklist ath_pci" on the bottom
<nosrednaekim> (in the window which will get opened by that command)
<ParaGuy> it asked me for my password and then said command not found
<nosrednaekim> try replaceing kate with kwrite
<ParaGuy> same error message
<nosrednaekim> are you running ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ParaGuy> Im running kubuntu hardy 8.04
<ParaGuy> with kde 4
<nosrednaekim> mmmk, are you taking the quotes out of those commands?
<ParaGuy> yes
<nosrednaekim> so what EXACTLY are you typing in?
<ParaGuy> i typed kdesudo kate/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ParaGuy> then it ask for password
<ParaGuy> I give it password and it says command not found
<ParaGuy> I also tried kwrite in place of kate
<nosrednaekim> put a space between kate and the /
<ParaGuy> ok.. hold on
<ParaGuy> still same error message
<nosrednaekim> try with kwrite and a space :P
<ParaGuy> k
<ParaGuy> same message
<ParaGuy> I am maybe in the wrong directory?
<nosrednaekim> ok.. screw guis :P do "sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<nosrednaekim> and add it that way :P
<ParaGuy> ok
<ParaGuy> that did something
<nosrednaekim> ok, go to the bottom and type in "blacklist ath_pci"
<pastor> hola a todos!
<PhoenixGI> btw kdesu with kde 4 requires the path for the commands
<pastor> que es esto?
<nosrednaekim> then ctrl+o and ctrl+x
<nosrednaekim> PhoenixGI: ahhhhh!
<ParaGuy> ok.. I typed in blacklist ath_pci but it is not doing anything
<pastor> aqui no se habla espanol?
<Jucato> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nosrednaekim> you don't see it appear?
<Jucato> pastor:  ^^^^
<pastor> #ubuntu-es
<ParaGuy> let me log on with my linux box to chat so I can copy and paste for you
<ParaGuy> brb
<nosrednaekim> k
<pastor> Gracias! jeje
<burl> I am back nos, this is paraguy
<ozielhs> helppppppppppp
 * mr--t THINKS ATTACK OF THE STUCK KEYS.....
<LinuxRules_883> Anyone in here know how to use Wubi well?
<SebNaitsabes> Wubi
<SebNaitsabes> what do you want to know with it_
<SebNaitsabes> regarding it
<sensae> How do I control which folder's contents go on my desktop?
<LinuxRules_883> Well here the thing with wubi
<LinuxRules_883> after i put my information in it, it starts to connect to the server, it tries twice and returns with a error that states nothing.
<LinuxRules_883> i looked at my firewall and made sure it wasn't blocking the connection.
<LinuxRules_883> shut off virus scan and it still wont connect.
<LinuxRules_883> put the iso in the same folder as Wubi and it still tries to download it.
<SebNaitsabes> wubi is for newbies
<SebNaitsabes> also think about it
<SebNaitsabes> what if Windows screws up
<SebNaitsabes> big time
<SebNaitsabes> then your  Wubi install of Ubuntu does as well?
<SebNaitsabes> hard disk partitions is the way to go :)
<SebNaitsabes> and yes
<SebNaitsabes> you don't run Wubi
<SebNaitsabes> from inside WIndows itself
<SebNaitsabes> it just takes a part of the Windows partition
<SebNaitsabes> and edits the WIndows boot loader
<LinuxRules_883> the examples show wubi running in windows
<SebNaitsabes> so you can boot Wubi/Ubuntu as well as Windows
<SebNaitsabes> the installer is in WIndows sure
<SebNaitsabes> ,but Wubi/Ubuntu itself is not
<SebNaitsabes> the install of Ubuntu is not in Windows
<LinuxRules_883> i just dont have a cd at the moment, i guess i could do it the other way.
<LinuxRules_883> and just wait until tomorrow to install.
<SebNaitsabes> Wubi is a set up program which  will put  Ubuntu inside a part of your WIndows partition and edit the Windows bootloader so you can boot Ubuntu
<SebNaitsabes> well you don't need a CD
<SebNaitsabes> for an ISO
<LinuxRules_883> how do I boot from an iso without a cd?
<SebNaitsabes> since there is a program you can use instead of burning the contents of the ISO to CD
<PhoenixGI> nosrednaekim.  If your interested the kdesu or kdesudo issues in KDE4 is bug#191264
<SebNaitsabes> however I kept on saying that it's  best to just partition your hard disk really instead of using Wubi
<PhoenixGI> Don't know how to do the fancy ! command to get it to display it
<nosrednaekim> PhoenixGI: yeah.. I remember it now :P
<SebNaitsabes> ,but sure you don't have an Ubuntu CD either at the moment that you have burnt or got from them
<nosrednaekim> bug 191264
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191264 in kdesudo-kde4 "KDE4: sudo removes /usr/lib/kde4/bin from PATH: e.g. "sudo kate" fails" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191264
<minhaaj> why does open office suck that much ?
<minhaaj> i lose all my formatting
<LinuxRules_883> no, my cd is 2,000 miles away
<helpy> thats the only program that reminds me of windows
<SebNaitsabes> have you ever used Ubuntu before?
<LinuxRules_883> yes
<SebNaitsabes> wubi is a nice one to try it sure
<SebNaitsabes> ,but
<PhoenixGI> nosrednaekim ok that was to easy to show... lol
<SebNaitsabes> it's best to have it in partitions
<LinuxRules_883> I used to just do it the partitioning way
<SebNaitsabes> real partitions on your hard disk
<helpy> hey PhoenixGI, did you install kgolf ?
<helpy> ;)
<LinuxRules_883> true, no likelihood for it to mess sup
<nosrednaekim> PhoenixGI: just make sure you have a space between bug and the # sign and that should work too
<SebNaitsabes> after all what if Windows screws up big time,  then Wubi will as well more than likely
<SebNaitsabes> however the program for ISO's that your after is deamontools
<PhoenixGI> helpy yeah got it installed, my 10year old is happy now
<SebNaitsabes> deamontools
<helpy> heeh good.
<helpy> Dads have to succumb
<PhoenixGI> nosrednaekim got it
<LinuxRules_883> ok, i'll look for it.
<helpy> wait, let me check out kgofl too
<helpy> its in adept ? can't find it
<PhoenixGI> helpy didn't say he couldn't use this machine, just didn't want the schools to teach it untill I've learned :) the kde4 version has a bug or 2
<helpy> hey flaccid
<helpy> a bug or 2 ?
<SebNaitsabes> schools teaching LIux
<SebNaitsabes> Linux
<SebNaitsabes> that's cool
<SebNaitsabes> ,but dosant' happen much
<helpy> say you mean 1 or 2k ?
<nosrednaekim> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<helpy> i'll teach linux in school
<helpy> :)
<PhoenixGI> helpy I found it though apt-cache search.... I was told that's how all the COOL linux users found thier software, or something like that
<helpy> heh
<nosrednaekim> helpy: thats cause its "kgolf"
<helpy> thats what i searched for nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> oh :P
<PhoenixGI> it's kolf
<nosrednaekim> suh
<helpy> :)
<PhoenixGI> or kolf-kde4
<nosrednaekim> !info kolf
<ubottu> kolf (source: kdegames): Minigolf game for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 922 kB, installed size 2152 kB
<nosrednaekim> duh >.<
<helpy> there you go. installing
<PhoenixGI> Ha! the newbie learned something :) Goooo Me
<helpy> if i like the game, your ten year old gets a free kiss from me
<helpy> :)
<nosrednaekim> the old hand was skooled.... goo teacher :P
<helpy> i hate openoffice
<helpy> no formatting at all
<helpy> :s
<PhoenixGI> I haven't opened, open office yet
<flaccid_> wasssup helpy
<nosrednaekim> !ndiswrapper | burl
<ubottu> burl: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<helpy> nothing much flaccid_
<helpy> what do you use PhoenixGI ?
<flaccid_> coolio
<flaccid_> openoffice has lots of formatting :)
<PhoenixGI> At the moment..... nothing, haven't done any "work" like that at home
<helpy> ok i just OB'ed the ball in golf
<helpy> nope flaccid_
<helpy> still pretty lousy
<flaccid_> helpy, specificly?
<helpy> table formatting, animations
<helpy> you name it, its missing
<PhoenixGI> helpy yeah, that would be one of the bugs, i've hit the ball though the walls a few times
<helpy> even google docs suck.
<flaccid_> well i've done many tables in Ooo and as for animations im not sure how they fit into an office productivity prodcut
<helpy> hehe i dont think its bug, i am a bad player
<flaccid_> i don't see any bugs here
<helpy> too many of em flaccid_
<flaccid_> bugs with what exactly?
<helpy> there are alot of features in office that you can't use in openoffice
<flaccid_> Ooo ?
<helpy> references, APA, etc
<flaccid_> helpy, well Ooo != MSoffice so why would you expect it
<helpy> Ooo ?
<PhoenixGI> helpy Open Office . org
<flaccid_> so these are not bugs merely what the user wants in the program but is not
<helpy> yea but atleast it should display the files correctly
<helpy> it doesnt
<flaccid_> #Openoffice.org might be happy to advise you alternatives to msoffice features but dont' expect it to be msoffice
<helpy> you make a file in .doc and when you open it in openoffice it loses formatting
<helpy> and its ugly
<flaccid_> helpy, which file type are you talking about?
<helpy> .doc
<flaccid_> helpy, tahts because its a microsoft closed format reverse engineered. no reason why it should render correctly... use the OASIS open document formats instead :)
<sensae> Okay wtf
<nosrednaekim> helpy: Office 2007?
<helpy> in linux ?
<sensae> I just changed my desktop path to /home/sensae/Desktop
<sensae> and now all of / is showing up on my desktop
<flaccid_> on any OS
<helpy> OASIS open documents format, whats that ?
<nosrednaekim> sensae: thats a common problem... search for it on launchpad
<nosrednaekim> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<flaccid_> sensae, i've seen that before, not sure why it happens, try #kde perhaps and !bugs
<helpy> you can run MS 07 on any OS ?
<nosrednaekim> no
<flaccid_> helpy, just like it says. its the ISO standard for docs... you can look it up on google/wikipedia :)
<nosrednaekim> I'm saying... were these docs generated on Office 2007?
<flaccid_> helpy, no i was talkinga bout Ooo
<tico> hello is there a command i can type in konsole in order to go into the system settings?
<flaccid_> generated on any version of msword they are not going to render 100% because microsoft has not released the spec for doc. docx, different story..
<flaccid_> tico, systemsettings
 * helpy confused
<flaccid_> helpy, you should probably researched first :)
<helpy> fine
<tico> heheh ok thanks
<flaccid_> helpy, i'll get you a link mate
<PhoenixGI> How is open office with .docx files?
<PhoenixGI> does it read them well?
<helpy> not at all
<flaccid_> PhoenixGI, um i can't remember tbh
<helpy> you can't open em
<nosrednaekim> I opend some
<helpy> no way!
<helpy> really ?
<nosrednaekim> not too good of compatibility though
<flaccid_> helpy, its new so its probably being developed atm
<helpy> even google docs lose formatting
<flaccid_> still its a good thing they dont' work properly in Ooo otherwise people wouldn't use the open formats as much and accept microsoft which is a bad thing
<flaccid_> helpy, this is what happens when you use a microsoft closed format. dont expect any consistancy.
<PhoenixGI> Suppose I could just open office 2007 on the other PC and make a docx real quick
<helpy> MS is a curse.
<nosrednaekim> PhoenixGI: I'm talkin MS office
<PhoenixGI> err I could just open: MS office 2007
<nosrednaekim> :P
<flaccid_> open document formats are crucial and thus why they were ratified: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDocument
<flaccid_> helpy, so get into the habit of .odt and not .doc and spread the word :)
<sensae> Fixed
<PhoenixGI> nosrednaekim yeah so was I, amazing how importatent punctuation is sometimes
<flaccid_> i do latex for a lot of docs then can export to odt
<nosrednaekim> PhoenixGI: ... haha... oh wow... I'm tired
<nosrednaekim> later guys
<PhoenixGI> Later Nosrednaekim
<Owner> hello. I just installed ubuntu server edition and I'm trying to get my broadcom wireless card working. I see on the ubuntu site there's a new wireless driver (b43). Can I just install the firmware (from the cafuego repository), restart and have working wireless?
<flaccid_> Owner, there should be a guide there that confirms that but thats generally it, which links are you following?
<Owner> flaccid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/b43, a few others from help.ubuntu.com
<flaccid_> Owner, just confirm your entry in lspci please for the card
<Owner> flaccid: 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<flaccid_> i assume thats a 43xx ? that 9 there doesn't mean anything. i guess you confirmed?
<flaccid_> Owner, this is hardy?
<WillMc> Hello all
<Owner> flaccid: yes, this is hardy, yes it's a 43xx. When I've done this before that's what I've used. I don't know what the 9 there means, but it's never made a difference
<WillMc> Has anyone ever tried to install hardy on a SONY VAIO?
<flaccid_> Owner, cool. go for it ! :) i just had a look some people report problems but just let us know if you do
<Owner> flaccid: it worked!
<flaccid_> WillMc, lots have
<Owner> I'm pinging google now and gettign responses :-)
<flaccid_> Owner, sweet yeah from what i have heard the new driver is better and reliable. so hopefully its all fun from here
<flaccid_> Owner, thats heaps better than what people used to have to go through so good news :)
<WillMc> It keeps hanging on me. Do I have to be online to install?
<Owner> flaccid: wonderful. Thanks for your help. I know, I've been on linux with this computer for a couple years; it used to be terrible
<flaccid_> WillMc, don't need online or any network to install. where does it hang? you might need to try the alternate cd possibly, but you sure the disc and the hard disk are fine ?
<Owner> flaccid: one last question for you. I'm going to be compiling kde4 on this computer. I've done it on a regular kubuntu install. Do you know if there are any important things that are in the desktop version and not the server one?
<flaccid_> Owner, hehe i didn't do anything it was all you :) yeah i was happy when intel was all fixed, rock on..
<flaccid_> Owner, not sure why you are mixing server and desktop and putting GUI on desktop?
<WillMc> It hangs when the cusor come on. Instead I get a X
<flaccid_> WillMc, if your disks are fine then give the alternate cd a shot which is a text installer, thats the quickest way to troubleshoot (but do try safe graphics mode from the menu on boot first)
<Owner> flaccid: my computer wasn't happy at all with hardy kde packages. It would freeze up (to the point where my clock would go in 5-10 second increments) every 30 minutes or so. I'm looking for something a little bit more lightweight, so I figured I'd do a basic (server) install and compile kde myself
<flaccid_> i think you made a bad assumption assuming it was the packages
<WillMc> I just installed xp on the hard drive..So I knoiw my drives are good..I do have a nvidia card in it. Maybe that's the problem.
<flaccid_> Owner, if you wanted to build it up from minimal then you should of used the minimal cd first and not the server..
<flaccid_> WillMc, quite possible especially if its new card not in the driver db
<Owner> flaccid: what do you think the problem was? All other versions of kubuntu have run fine. (Minimal = alternate install CD?)
<WillMc> It was too good to be true. I bought the machine at a yard sale for 5 bux
<flaccid_> Owner, the problem could of been thousands of possibilities. would of been better to diagnose it at the time which could of saved doing all of this
<flaccid_> WillMc, ah coolio. well you can always troubleshoot the X problem but since you are installing its going to be easier to just use the alternate text installer
<flaccid_> Owner, oh and minimal cd is not the alternate cd is totally different
<flaccid_> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<PhoenixGI> ok I'm happy, Ooo CAN open a docx and a xlsx files
<WillMc> Ok..I'll try that.
<flaccid_> coolio
<sensae> Okay, um
<flaccid_> WillMc, for you, the alternate cd not the minimal one fyi
<sensae> I installed virtualbox-ose-modules-generic, and it installed for kernel .17. I'm using 18. Do the repos just not have any for .18 yet or what?
<sensae> *-17 and -18
<flaccid_> !info virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose-modules-generic (source: virtualbox-ose-modules): virtualbox-ose module for linux-image-generic. In component universe, is optional. Version 24.0.1 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<PhoenixGI> granted some of the coloring didn't make it over, but still, the styles did, and the layout so just have to tweek a little and done
<flaccid_> sensae, um maybe you just have to reinstall the package for the new kernel
<sensae> flaccid: I don't see a package for the new kernel
<sensae> The latest I see is virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-17-generic
<flaccid_> i will double check, it doesn't look pre compiled to me
<flaccid_> sensae, i think you are right. what is your sudo apt-cache madison virtualbox-ose-modules-generic ?
<sensae> virtualbox-ose-modules-generic | 24.0.1 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy -updates/universe Packages
<vitviper> hey
<vitviper> how do I configure my drives to be mounted at boot time?
<sensae> And one more, same package name, 24 instead of 24.0.1 and just /universe instead of -updates/universe
<flaccid_> sensae, yep see even updates its at least 1 point behind. i think you are spot on..
<flaccid_> vitviper, disks and filesystems in system settings
<sensae> Well damn
<flaccid_> yeah
<vitviper> doesn't work
<sensae> lol so what should I do for now? Just boot into -17?
<vitviper> i have to go into Store from the K panel, and click in a drive... then it prompts me for a password
<vitviper> extremely annoying
<vitviper> especially since my background picture is off on a different drive
<vitviper> lol
<sensae> Oh I hate that. My background picture is on an NFS share, lol
<flaccid_> !doesntwork | vitviper
<ubottu> vitviper: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<flaccid_> sensae, if thats suffice yeah i guess
<vitviper> ubottu: the drives aren't mounted automatically
<ubottu> vitviper: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vitviper> :p
<flaccid_> apologies vitviper i had some lag
<vitviper> ah
 * flaccid_ looks at his overpriced wireless connection
<flaccid_> vitviper, did you even enable them in system settings | disk and filesystems ?
<vitviper> i'll edit the rc.local and put in mount commands if I have to
<vitviper> yeah been in there flaccid
<sensae> Restarting :x
<flaccid_> vitviper, no you use fstab if you do it manul
<flaccid_> !fstab | vitviper
<ubottu> vitviper: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<flaccid_> rc.local is the incorrect place to do it
<vitviper> i know flaccid_, seen that too
<vitviper> i'm not new to linux
<flaccid_> then why would you suggest rc.local ?
<vitviper> just to point out how annoyed I am
<flaccid_> lol
<NickPresta> vitviper, what are you having a problem with?
<flaccid_> vitviper, you could help everyone and report the bug :)
<vitviper> i don't even know if it's a bug
<doorknob60> can someone unbvan my ip from #ubuntu please, my brother spammed in it and got me banned -.-
<vitviper> however my laptop does the same thing
<NickPresta> doorknob60, join #ubuntu-ops
<flaccid_> doorknob60, #ubuntu-ops
<doorknob60> okay thanks
<flaccid_> vitviper, well im pretty sure its meant to be persistant and do fstab. im not on kde atm i'll google
<geniola> hola
<NickPresta> if you're trying to mount something every time at boot, and always want that partition/disk/what ever to be mounted, put it in your fstab
<vitviper> i'm not 100% familiar with all the mount options in /etc/fstab
<NickPresta> !es | geniola
<ubottu> geniola: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<NickPresta> vitviper, `man mount` and `man fstab`
<flaccid_> NickPresta, isn't disks and filesystems a frontend to fstab?
<vitviper> flaccid_: it's supposed to be
<NickPresta> flaccid_, yeah. it should be, however, if you have something very complicated (cifs share) D&F might not work/be too simple. I've never used D&F so I don't know :)
<flaccid_> i don't think this case is complicated
<vitviper> for an automatic mount
<vitviper> what do I add to fstab
<flaccid_> vitviper, ubottu pasted a link. it depends the type of disk, its dev, the perms, the options, the mountpoint etc. so i couldn't tell you straight up..
<flaccid_> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<flaccid_> ^^ the auto mount link above is not a bad summary
<vitviper> yeah they're all ntfs
<vitviper> thanks
<flaccid_> vitviper, ignore the ntfs part. ntfs is just a type, its just under the wrong factoid
<flaccid_> vitviper, a kde user has advised that in disks and filesystems, on each entry there is a mount button and an enable button. mount mounts and enable puts it in fstab. if enable fails to add to fstab please submit a bug :)
<PhoenixGI> Dang, I must be getting tired... I saw that converstation flaccid_ and was think... hmm the nick looks familar
<PhoenixGI> I'm just lerking in to many channels I think
<vitviper> flaccid_: last time I checked it added the fstab, still wasn't mounted tho
<vitviper> ok, i'll let you know how it goes, just updated my fstab
<vitviper> brb
<sensae> So guess what. The -17 kernel doesn't play nice with Compiz and I can't get X to run. It only runs in -18
<crimsun> so try -19 in -proposed
<sensae> How will that help me, when a module doesn't even exist for -18? I'm trying to get Virtualbox to run
<inaety> how do i set CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER to the correct path
<deamon3> i need the backtrack repositories
<vitviper> that's better
<vitviper> now i don't have to mount and reset my background every riggin' boot
<vitviper> lol
<santiago-ve> shesh... first time i go to some event.. and people asks for Kubuntu cds directly... (+20 cds where given :p)
<deamon3> hey
<deamon3> i need the repositories
<sensae> How do I install a proposed package?
<vitviper> i love linux
<vitviper> i'm glad it's finally at a desktop usuable state
<PhoenixGI> santiago-ve: and the problem is?
<vitviper> i just wiped Vista off two machines
<Qster> had a question.. i have 2 folders that i put in trash bin but wont let me empty trash bin.. says i dont have permission
<Qster> but cant restore them either..
<santiago-ve> sensae, open adept, in the adept menu, the second option (Manage repository i think), it will open a pop up window
<flaccid_> vitviper, how you go. i guess its a mount problem then in that case and not the gui frontend
<flaccid_> oh swewet vitviper :)
<santiago-ve> sensae, in the 3rd tab... updates... there you go
<sensae> and then pre-released?
<santiago-ve> PhoenixGI, first time this happens... :p we had to burn many kubuntu cds.. because we ran out of them~
<santiago-ve> that never happens...
 * santiago-ve is happy
<santiago-ve> xD
<santiago-ve> sensae, yes
 * mr--t bids all a good night....
<frybye> Hi - I have just d-loaded the f-foxv3rc2 as a *.bz2 and unpacked it - what is the next thing I need to do to install - I am on a 64bit system..?
<frybye> - I was however really looking for the ff3<final-> which i got automatically on windows.. but could not find the manual download..
<frybye> flaccid: morning pal - you wanna take a look at this perhaps?
<frybye> anybody else got ff3<final> installed???
<NickPresta> frybye, I don't know if its any different for 64bit systems but navigate to the folder you extracted the files to and then run: ./firefox/firefox-bin
<rollo> read the INSTALL or README
<frybye> ok thanks...
<NickPresta> oh sorry. You should run 'firefox', not 'firefox-bin'
<NickPresta> so: ./firefox/firefox
<frybye> yeah i have got it .. I thought that would just be a text about - how too - but was a script and installed the thing...
<frybye> still a little bit disappointed - cos the final got auto-updated on the vista box and here rc2 dosent find any updates..
<frybye> on the windows box there appears to be the ffox3-final installed - but I find no references to it being available yet with google - or at the mozilla.org pages..
<frybye> ah -my mistake.. rc2 calls itself firefox3 in the "about" menu point.. that will be what I have on the windows box also I guess..
<antzikal> ﻿hello everyone. first of all i am starter, next , i have a problem with codecs , i vave kaffeine and mplayer installed and almost every codec library , thought when i try to play a video i hear the sound but i got a static blue frame, anyone can help me?
<antzikal> anyone?
<PhoenixGI> antzikal what type of file is the video?
<flaccid_> frybye, firefox help in #firefox ?
<antzikal> .avi .mpg mostly
<antzikal> no video  can be played
<flaccid_> antzikal, which codec packages are installed and is this all video players?
<antzikal> well i downloaded every library that i found that had to do with videos (not so good i dea i guess) but i hoped that one of these might work
<frybye> flaccid it is resolved - the confusion was just because f-fox3rc2 calls itself "firefox3" in the "about" menu-point... np - tks...
<flaccid_> antzikal, what is every library, what are the pkgs installed?
<flaccid_> fair enough
<frybye> ah - now I understand - the channel f-fox ok... sorry..
<PhoenixGI> hmmm was hoping it was going to be something easy like wmvs so I could point to restircted formats like I knew what I was doing
<flaccid_> firefox aint even qt :p
<antzikal> well, w8 about what u said to the other channel, about the drivers
<flaccid_> huh
<antzikal> o got there. what should  i choose/
 * flaccid_ is confused
<PhoenixGI> I think we're missing half the conversation here flaccid_
<flaccid_> hehe ok. the other flaccid is at home, im at my gf's :)
<frybye> if anybody here like to help installing flash-plugin in firefox3rc2 on a 64bit machine - please come to #firefox?
<flaccid_> flash doesn't work on 64bit. there is some workarounds on the net but they are pretty hectic and its not stable
<flaccid_> give adobe a call :)
<frybye> flaccid: it has been working on ff3b5 up to now - but after moving to ff3rc2 it has fallen over...
<ubuntu> How do I switch to administrator mode?
<frybye> flaccid: my hindi is not good enoug to speak directly with the people who would really be able to support this stuff I gues...
<ubuntu> K
<frybye> ubuntu: put    sudo   in front of the commands...
<frybye> flaccid: should I use the nswrapper...?
<frybye> hmm now I see this should not be used on hardy.. hmmm
<flaccid_> frybye, using sudo != administrator mode
<flaccid_> frybye, i don't even know what nswrapper is.. i use Opera
<flaccid_> so flash 64bit was runnong before?
<flaccid_> they must put the hook in it then
<flaccid_> frybye, how did you go with google search as well?
<flaccid_> ah thats like netscape wrapper. flash is a beast :(
<frybye> in google up till now I hve found infos that relate to older editions of kubuntu... not to hardy...
<flaccid_> im not sure how the version of ubuntu would make a difference, is there a reason why it would?
<frybye> - well that is also not tru it gives a command for using on hardy.. but that just reports that the plugin is already installed..
<flaccid_> lol @ adobe official comment: http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=6b3af6c9&sliceId=2
<frybye> it was working with ff3b5 till i got the ff3rc2 and it dosent work with that...
<frybye> hang on...
<flaccid_> um im not sure what you are going on. don't assume anything until you know why it is not working..
<flaccid_> its like getting a new car, crashing and then blaming the new car :)
<frybye> just the fact that when hitting a www-site needing flash i am offered the plugin - and when doing the install it offers it again and again...
<flaccid_> err i wouldn't expect that thing to work at all
<frybye> if the reason for the crash was that a wheel fell off - ok then i blame the car - even if it is new... heheh
<flaccid_> i've never seen that work
<flaccid_> frybye, but you don't know why yet so can't blame :)
<frybye> flaccid us europeans are perhaps not such scaredy-run-away lillies after all heheh
<frybye> because adobe give a damp cuss about us linux people and the 64bit stuff anyhows.. that is why.. heheh
<flaccid_> oky doky. but i mean have you even installed flash and if so pastebin output of sudo updatedb && sudo locate libflashplayer.so please
<flaccid_> this is the nature of closed commercial software :(
<frybye> ok I will post the paste of that.. give me 5
<frybye> and wether I like closed commercial or not - one has to live with the world the way it is and not the way is should be or..?
<flaccid_> frybye, correct. but the problems of the closed source worlds should not be the open world's problems
<flaccid_> ie. never expect the closed to work with the open
<frybye> - we are back to the is ./. should argument...
<flaccid_> im not arguing just making comments really
<frybye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18252/
<frybye> flaccid - i mean argument in the sence of debate - achedemically...
<flaccid_> yeah sorry classic argument in that case i guess. im just sick of the issues with this sofware type. im also a web standards advocate so im against flash :)
<frybye> flaccid - most of us are forced to have one foot in openand closed -
<flaccid_> no we are not forced. we have to make the decision... nobody is forced to do anything :)
<frybye> flaccid - what one is up against here is not so much open and closed software standards - but fundamental built-in conflicts in the capitalist social-ecconomic system.. we need to discuss that on #politics though...
<flaccid_> um there are many aspects to it
<frybye> so long as a relatively small number of shareholders have an inordinatly large amount of power based on thier capital accrument abilities - then the interests of this small profit-motivated but powerfull group will be in conflict with the mass of folks who dont have capital or much of it..
<flaccid_> thats a garble
<frybye> the business of flash and lack of support for it is on one level an expression of the above..
<frybye> one could just see it as a default in the organisational skills within adobe.. (that would be reassuringing if that was all it is...)
<flaccid_> probably not interested in discussing my philosophy here, i was just voicing the problem. at the end of the day us discussing aint going to change the status quo..
<frybye> true..
<frybye> although the strength of netizen opinion has been demonstrated in s.korea a couple of times.. anyhows..
<frybye> u see the past-up???
<frybye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18252/
<flaccid_> nah, looking now
<frybye> k
<flaccid_> frybye, what command was that?
<flaccid_> frybye, its not the one i requested :(
<frybye> that was sudo updatedb && sudo locate libflashplayer
<frybye> is that "b" on the end of updated**b** right???
<flaccid_> um the one you pasted is like from apt/dpkg. sudo updatedb updates your locate database so im not sure how that came through
<flaccid_> yeah its updatedb
<Janice8954> Hey guys.
<Janice8954> Does anyone know how to setup a server?
<Janice8954> Using a Belkin Router
<flaccid_> what type of server?
<Janice8954> Not really sure. I want it be the place where all my files are kept from Ubustu and I can access them from  other PCs wirelessly
<frybye> flaccid - and that was the wrong command... you requested which one.. i will do again...?
<flaccid_> Janice8954, well a router is not going to set up a file server for you, thats what an OS like ubuntu is for
<flaccid_> !samba | Janice8954
<ubottu> Janice8954: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Janice8954> Windows?
<flaccid_> set up samba and just file share like windows, thats the one thats easiest for you Janice8954
<Janice8954> I don't have windows on any computer
<flaccid_> you don't need windows
<flaccid_> frybye, i don't understand how the command i gave could output that apt/dpkg stuff..
<Janice8954> flaccid can it be installed via Synaptic
<flaccid_> Janice8954, it just means that if a windows or mac pc go on your lan then they can access too if they like
<flaccid_> Janice8954, yes
<Janice8954> easy to setup?
<flaccid_> yep
<Janice8954> Do I have to have it on all machines?
<Janice8954> that run Ubuntu?
<Janice8954> Also, do you know is it possible to Upgrade from Dapper to Hardy without CD?
<Janice8954> Like the same way I went from Vanilla to Ubustu?
<flaccid_> nope
<Janice8954> It's not possible?
<flaccid_> that was the answer to your first question. the second question is: yes
<Janice8954> ohkay.
<Janice8954> have any idea where I can that information to do that/
<Janice8954> The upgrade I mean.
<flaccid_> but if you are doing an upgrade like that its not for new users but rather ones with pkg knowledge
<flaccid_> !upgrade | Janice8954
<ubottu> Janice8954: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<flaccid_> not that we don't support that type of ugprade but i've done it many times. its not easy for new users
<Janice8954> Similar to the Ubustu upgrade?
<Janice8954> Im really not all that new. There is just a lot I don't know that can be done yet.
<Janice8954> There is documentation for almost everything anyway right
<Janice8954> That's how I have been learning Ubuntu for the last 5 years.
<flaccid_> Janice8954, well its the same ubuntu and kubuntu use the same repos.
<flaccid_> i dont know what ubustu is if thats something different
<gkffjcs> how do I forcefully unmount an nfs mount?
<flaccid_> gkffjcs, sudo umoun -l /media/mountpoint
<flaccid_> umount -l
<Janice8954> It's Ubuntu Studio
<flaccid_> ah fair enough Janice8954
<Janice8954> oh on a more serious note.
<Janice8954> When I boot up the machine in question it goes through Grub and the screen goes out.
<gkffjcs> thanks flaccid_
<Janice8954> Like Video goes out.
<Janice8954> But then if i press the power buton it comes back to shut down.
<Janice8954> This just started when i moved the Box to another room
<flaccid_> Janice8954, im not sure your boot issue but pressing power button will turn it off/power down depending what stage of the boot its up to..
<Janice8954> I know.
<flaccid_> Janice8954, so you select the entry in grub, does it get to init
<Janice8954> Theorettically  it boots fine.
<flaccid_> ?
<flaccid_> then i don't see a problem. i must not understand
<Janice8954> I am splaining
<Janice8954> Once it gets past Grub and the status bar. Right before is loads the Login Screen the video goes out. My monitor loses signal
<flaccid_> at what stage in the process? its probably normally as its loading usplash ?
<Janice8954> Right before Usplash
<flaccid_> otherwise i have no idea, could just be the monitor, how long signal goes out for?
<Janice8954> It's not the monitor.
<Janice8954> I unplugged it, plugged it back in etc.
<Janice8954> It loses signal indefinately
<Janice8954> I haven't tried blindly typing the password to see if that works.
<flaccid_> Janice8954, rightio. i guess you could try disabling usplash... your videocard may not like that or framebuffer..
<flaccid_> ie. until it gets a driver in X
<Janice8954> Know anything about how to get ATI working?L
<Janice8954> I have a card that I want to put in, but it acts up in there as well lol
<flaccid_> yeah im an ATI expert as i have to put up with my radeon 9600 :)
<Janice8954> Cool, I have an old Radeon 7000
<flaccid_> still its all on the wiki and you just need hardware drivers manager if you want to use restricted. yeah ive set one of those up before
<Janice8954> I put it in, power up. It loads. It runs through the checklist then I just get a black status bar.
<Janice8954> Even from the LiveCD
<flaccid_> black status bar? usplash?
<Janice8954> blank*
<Janice8954> Yeppers
<Janice8954> You know. The nice Blue Kubuntu deal.
<flaccid_> yeah so goto another tty, login and then check Xorg log why it didn't work. /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<flaccid_> yep
<Janice8954> tty?
<Janice8954> ctl alt bkspc?
<flaccid_> Janice8954, ctrl+alt+f2
<Janice8954> okay
<frybye> what is the command to check what the version of the installed ssh is???
<crimsun> ssh -V
<crimsun> or dpkg -l openssh-client|grep ^ii
<flaccid_> frybye, if its server, the pkg name is openssh-server fyi
<jeevaka> yo room
<Janice8954> flaccid I did different tty? And then I tried to startx
<Janice8954> It says that screen found but no useable configuration
<flaccid_> Janice8954, well thats to be expected because kdm is already running. this is not what i asked. i asked for you to check the log..
<flaccid_> ie. more /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Janice8954> That's how to do that?
<Janice8954> Okay, I have to write down and then go to other room
<flaccid_> ok
<vitviper> now this is annoying
<Janice8954> Damn computer cut 4 of my fingers simultaneously
<vitviper> flaccid_: i got another one fo ryou
<frybye> which command to get the configuration of ssh listed??
<flaccid_> frybye, ssh listed?
<Janice8954> flaccid: no such file
<flaccid_> Janice8954, are you sure ? does ls /var/log | grep -i xorg return anything?
<flaccid_> frybye, please try google and the wiki first. there is lots on configuring openssh server
<frybye> ok flac
<frybye> flaccid: ok - take your point..
<flaccid_> sweet. most of my time here is spent searching the net for people. i wouldnt mind getting paid if thats what i have to do :)
<Janice8954> I got flaccid
<flaccid_> you got me?
<flaccid_> luck you :)
<Janice8954> What exactly am I looking for in the log
<Janice8954> lol
<flaccid_> you can do this to see warnings: grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log and grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors
<flaccid_> you are looking mainly at the end part of the log where it would run into the issue and then die..
<Janice8954> Well I do know its still using the integrated display device
 * rollo admires flaccid_'s patience with unableToGooglePeople
<Janice8954> So I think that's the problem all along
<flaccid_> frybye, did you fix your flash? or did you give me a new pastebin?
<Janice8954> rollo.  I do know how to google. There is just nothing that addresses my particular problem
<flaccid_> Janice8954, lets not assume until we confirm
<Janice8954> Okay,brb
<flaccid_> Janice8954, i wasn't referring to you:)
<rollo> no it was more a global statement
<Janice8954> What do you mean by grab?
<Janice8954> Just run that command as well
<flaccid_> i never said grab. its grep which is the command
<flaccid_> Janice8954, eg command is this: grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Janice8954> Well for warnings it says that Detected stolen Memor doesn't match what the bios reported
<flaccid_> and errors?
<Janice8954> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid_> Janice8954, if you can pastebin the whole log that would be sweet :)
<Janice8954> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18263/
<flaccid_> thanks
<flaccid_> oww i just heart my fingers
<Janice8954> ?
<Janice8954> I just cut the hell out of my fingers
<Janice8954> Right on the tip of one. Pretty deep as well.
<Janice8954> So I have this stupid bandage thats  interfering with my typing lol
<flaccid_> yeah and i just banged mine against a railing and its cold..
<neon2323> http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/1370978/amazing_balance_of_coins.swf   o_O
<neon2323> http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/1370978/amazing_balance_of_coins.swf   o_O
<Janice8954> cold?
<flaccid_> Janice8954, any chance you can pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Janice8954> Its 95 here I think
<flaccid_> !ot | neon2323
<ubottu> neon2323: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flaccid_> Janice8954, im in australia, were use the more censible centigrade :)
<Janice8954> command not found
<Janice8954> ah, so it probably 36 then
<flaccid_> Janice8954, i gave the file, the command is cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<frybye> how do I use the command line to get a printup of man ssh??
<flaccid_> frybye, lots on google if you search for how to print man pages
<frybye> sorry.. i used to know all this stuff years and years back but have forgotten it again...
<Janice8954> Yeah  um there is no way I can pastebin that
<stdin> man ssh | lp -
<stdin> ^ would print the man-page :)
<frybye> flaccid the trouble is with a lota info on google there is the assumption often that one has a lot of background inknowledge..
<flaccid_> i think there is man:/ in konq/dolphin as well
<Janice8954> in fact, I can't even view the whole thing
<flaccid_> frybye, that would be the same as here. it not like that for everything. still what you dont understand there you can get help with here
<frybye> ok stdin thanks... (that was a whole lot quicker than sorting thru 289.000 results in google heheheh
<flaccid_> Janice8954, just let me know what you got for grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Janice8954> lucky for me I know nano
<frybye> hmm now I dont know how to close the man ssh that I have open right now...
<stdin> when you're trying to configure a printer on a server with no X, you learn about the "lp" command
<flaccid_> frybye, man man :) ie. press q
<frybye> tried control - x crontrol - s - ok thanks.. i remember now..
<Janice8954> flaccid: It is still saying that the display device  is the Intel Crap deal
<Janice8954> and the driver is such
<frybye> with man ssh | lp it says no standard target available...?
<Janice8954> but I will run that command as well
<Janice8954> Yeap
<flaccid_> Janice8954, um if you have two video cards its up to you to disable one in bios?
<flaccid_> Janice8954, also the erros from the log mention the monitor being the problem, thus i wouldn't mind seeing all monitor sections in xorg.conf
<Janice8954> And I access BIOS by pressing F whatever during startup?
<flaccid_> Janice8954, depends on bios, could be del or f2
<Janice8954> It's fe
<Janice8954> Okay, brb
<frybye> I have the printer config gui open in system manager mode but cant see how to define a standard printer..
<stdin> frybye: do you have a default printer set? or just use konqueror (man:/ssh)
 * rollo_ wounders what frybye's bill would be if support would cost :)
<frybye> ok I hve it - right click on the printer in there..
<flaccid_> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<frybye> rollo - it does cost - it costs me in the future spending zillions of minutes supporting other newbies or..?
<flaccid_> frybye, run kdesudo system-config-printer-kde
<flaccid_> lol
<frybye> i have got it done i think..hang on...
<stdin> or just use the -d option to lp to provide the name of the printer to use
<rollo_> sorry can't see that at this state frybye
<Janice8954> flaccid it already says that PCI is the Primary Video Adapter
<stdin> ie: "man ssh | lp -d "Local Pinter" -"
<frybye> it has been done...
<frybye> the only thing is that for some days the buffer does not flush so I need to switch the printer on and off again to get it to print any new jobs - but it is working now..
<frybye> hang on..
<frybye> maybe setting it as default printer has fixed that also... heheh
<rollo_>                                                                            fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddfddffdfdfdffddddffjjhj;l
<flaccid_> Janice8954, the problem is i need to see all these files then to work it out. also need to see lscpi if both video cards are detectable. a quick fix possible is to run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the appropriate options ie. it might prompt which video card
<flaccid_> rollo_,  did you just pass out on the keyboard or was that a cat :)
<Janice8954> yeah but I am using two machines
<rollo_> sorry childern on the keyboard
<Janice8954> So I would have to type on that into into pastebin
<flaccid_> Janice8954, try my possible quickfix, if not maybe a usb pendrive can be of use
<Janice8954> It does show both so I will try your fix
<flaccid_> Janice8954, hey also, you select primary in bios so that means its primary but the other one not disabled. might as well use two and configure at least one correctly..
<jshewey> Grrr... Can't seem to find out how to install a simple networked jetdirect printer (hp laserjet 4100)
<tony_> how can I force kftpgrabber to use active mode?
<tony_> any help will be deeply apreciated!
<flaccid_> Janice8954, heh and if you swapped it around in bios, it might swap it around in linux. thats a possible fix as well. anyway give us bell if you need help
<Janice8954> I did all that and it still says no screens found
<tony403> could someone tell me why i can only mount my windows partitions by entering my root password?
<coreymon77> tony403: because mounting is a system wide thing
<coreymon77> tony403: and anything system wide usually requires root
<flaccid_> Janice8954, need to read the log to see why...
<flaccid_> tony403, needs to be users option in fstab for that fs . no user mount by default
<frybye> each time I send a print job to the buffer I have to switch the printer (canon s450) off and back on to get it to print.  Print qual. etc itself is fine..? any ideas..?
<flaccid_> coreymon77, you can user mount anything :)
<tony403> yes, i know. i guess i mean to say why it won't let me because it used to let me before
<tony403> flaccid_, thanks, i'll check it
<flaccid_> tony403, needs an fstab entry with users options
<flaccid_> :)
<gwp> how do I install a .gz file from console?
<Masiosare> tony403: If you are not comfortable with the command line you could install pysdm and configure em from there.
<flaccid_> tony403, i'd just goto system settings - disks and filesystems and enable it there but depends on your requirements
<flaccid_> gwp, you can't install it, but you can extract it with tar
<flaccid_> i mean gzip
<gwp> after extracted how do I install it, whats the command is what I was getting at
<gwp> I have it extracted
<tony403> ok, i was doing the group permissions gui thing
<flaccid_> gwp, i have no idea whats in the archive, so i don't know how you would install it...
<gwp> its just YamiPod
<gwp> thats the filename
<flaccid_> i have no idea what yamipod is or how it is distributed. did you read yamipod doco for install? it may also come with README or INSTALL file..
<coreymon77> gwp: erm, no deb file or apt install?
<gwp> k I am looking at the readme, coreymon77 no
<gwp> How do i copy a file with root privledges?
<flaccid_> !root | gwp
<ubottu> gwp: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<coreymon77> LOL!
<flaccid_> not a great factoid. should get that one changed
<gwp> i know how to use su command or sudo command, but sudo move, or su move doesnt work
<Janice8954> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Ninjara> The 'system-config-printer-applet-kde' python script keeps popping up as a background process every time I login/boot, where is it started from and how do I disable it?
<flaccid_> gwp, no worries. move is actually mv :)
<Ninjara> I'm using 8.04.
<flaccid_> Ninjara, are your sessions turned on?
<Ninjara> I have it set to manually restore saved sessions.
<flaccid_> Ninjara, so it shouldn't be stuck in your session right ?
<Ninjara> No.
<flaccid_> and obviously its not in ~/.kde/Autostart ?
<Ninjara> I'm pretty darn sure I killed it before the last save.  Even more, I've never used that thing to my recollection.
<Ninjara> Nope
<Ninjara> That dir is clean
<Ninjara> I could just rename the binary since I never use it, but that's kinda messy.
<flaccid_> hmm, wonder how its stuck in a session. i guess you could ask in #kde and advise that that binary is stuck in your session
<gwp> YamiPod is a binary and the install readme says to make sure df is install, move the lib file and then double click the binary to run it
<flaccid_> Ninjara, im trying to think what else could call it besides those two and not a global you would have to create quite manually
<gwp> When i do so it trys to use wine to run it and then wine just closes
<flaccid_> gwp, is this a windows application or linux?
<gwp> linux binary
<flaccid_> gwp, goto the folder in konsole then do a ./YamiPod if that doesn't run it you need to chmod +x on it
<Ninjara> I figured it'd have to be in /usr/share/autostart, but nothing there seems remotely connected.
<flaccid_> Ninjara, im starting to think some application is calling it. but im out of ideas sorry mate
<Ninjara> hrm
<Ninjara> I'll try another kill,  save and restart just for the sake of it,.
<gwp> YamiPod:11473): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<gwp> root@george-pc:/home/george/Yam#
<gwp> Thats what I am getting now after chmod +x
<flaccid_> gwp, thats because you are running it as root which is not what you do.
<flaccid_> root is not logged into X so cannot attached to display..
<Janice8954> flaccid, I am working on that log lol
<flaccid_> Janice8954, yeah a bit of a PITA i can understand.. :)
<flaccid_> Janice8954, can you just paste if less than 4 lines here the output of lspci | grep VGA; grep -i BusID /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<gwp> now I get Cannot find libgstreamer | Cannot find libxine | Segmentation fault
<flaccid_> Janice8954, that will show what is what in the bus and what xorg is using..
<flaccid_> gwp, install them :)
<Ninjara> Neh..  Closest I can get is that some 'jockey-kde' thing fires up on login too.
<gwp> what was the command? sudo apt-get install?
<flaccid_> Ninjara, thats the Hardware Drivers Manager. weird behaviour..
<flaccid_> gwp, yeah
<Janice8954> Wait
<Ninjara> hm
<Janice8954> I just went to the end flaccid and I got
<flaccid_> gwp, i would probably recommend libxine1-all-plugins and libgstreamer0.10-0
<Janice8954> (WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:9:0) found
<Janice8954> (EE) No devices detected
<flaccid_> Janice8954, i need the output of my last request
<gwp> k thanks
<flaccid_> np
<Janice8954>  Yeah, it says that no such file or directory for grep
<Janice8954> is that symbol a "|" ?
<gwp> just installed those packages and I am still getting that same error
<Janice8954> and is there a space between the "lspci" and the "|" and the "grep" ?
<flaccid_> Janice8954, lspci | grep VGA; grep -i BusID /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ... its a pipe
<flaccid_> gwp, i don't know what specifically it wants. search on http://packages.ubuntu.com or use sudo apt-cache search libxine for example.
<flaccid_> Janice8954, i think you can do it with or without space
<Janice8954> still no such file or directory for grep
<Janice8954> and again for BusID
<flaccid_> Janice8954, are you running it right ? what does just grep or /bin/grep do ?
<flaccid_> BusID is not a command so you must be putting it in wrong
<Janice8954> there we go
<gwp> none of those xinelib files listed install since they all installed with the initial command you gave me
<gwp> well im just gonna have to find a better i-pod software
<gwp> to use then
<gwp> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<skircr115> hello guys
<flaccid_> gwp, either that or find out what exactly it wants that it aint getting, but something more native to ubuntu would be easier
<gwp> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<dolf> i use amarok for my ipod and it works perfect
<Janice8954> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18279/
<flaccid_> Janice8954, do you see the problem there? i do :) when was the last time you ran xorg reconfigure? i assume before you put this card in or something
<Janice8954> yeah
<Janice8954> I think so
<Janice8954>  lol
<Janice8954> So what's the command?
<skircr115> anyone know where avishek is?
<flaccid_> sorry someone at door asking for charity.
<Janice8954> Heh.
<Janice8954> I hate those people.
<flaccid_> Janice8954, ok so which video card is the system physically using Janice8954 ?
<Janice8954> ATI
<flaccid_> Janice8954, and in xorg.conf what is Driver set to in device section?
<Janice8954> "ati"
<flaccid_> ok cool that should work, optionally can change to "radeon" but leave for now. change BusID              "PCI:02:2:0" in xorg.conf to BusID              "PCI:02:9:0" and then do a sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<flaccid_> just thinking . i guess when you change video cards its best to change driver to vesa before physically changing.. hmm /me thinks
<Janice8954> Okay restarting
<Janice8954> Oh snap YAY!
<Janice8954> You saved me!
<Janice8954> However, I had a trick up my sleeve all along, because you didn't tell me how to edit :p
<Janice8954> So, I just go to synaptic and download Samba?
<flaccid_> hehe yeah and yeah Janice8954 . nice job!
<Janice8954> Thank you soooo much
 * Janice8954 send flaccid an imaginary basket of crackers and vegemite
<flaccid_> my pleasure
<flaccid_> lol you aussie or something Janice8954 ?
<Janice8954> no, just got a couple kangaroos loose in the top paddock
<Janice8954> Yesterday I was up a bloody gum tree trying to find something to eat
<flaccid_> hehe. well get me a kanga steak, medium rare :)
<Janice8954> Heh, you can have it. I don't care for Kangaroo
<Janice8954> It's a bit rangey
<flaccid_> Janice8954, maybe a tad, but i've have fooled many people saying its the best steak they have ever had :)
<Janice8954> lol
<flaccid_> Janice8954, you can also use the restricted ati driver for better performance if you goto Hardware Drivers Manager and enable it and reboot..
<Janice8954> oaky
<Janice8954> I am setting that machine up in the server room
<flaccid_> fair enough
<gaurav> is there a way to impport my kmail and akregator setters from kde-4.0.4 to kde 4.1 pim ?
<gaurav> ah! my bad
<ponkarthik> hi
<janice8951> flaccid. I could sure use some help here again,.
<flaccid_> sure
<janice8951> nvrmind, going to do this one on me own
<eagles0513875> lol
<flaccid_> what is it lol
<janice8951> I think at least. If I run into trouble I will give you a shout eh?
<janice8951> Samba
<flaccid_> janice8951, yah cool. just install the package then goto system settings and configure samba there. that is likely the easiest. samba is a beast to configure but hopefully that will simplify it for you
<janice8951> already have it
<janice8951> already had it actually.
<flaccid_> coolio, is there a problem ?
<janice8951> Yeap, I don't see it in System settings
<flaccid_> janice8951, um should be there probably in advanced
<flaccid_> janice8951, otherwise goto kcontrol and the kcm module should come up there as well
<yeniklasor> I'm using kde 4. My taskmanager has gone. How can I fix it ?
<yeniklasor> stdin
<flaccid_> yeniklasor, #kubuntu-kde4 please
<rollo> there is a taskmanager?
<rollo> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<mattia> lieto giorno
<mattia> a chi posso chiedere per dei problemi di Kde ?
<janice8951> is there a command to find out which Version of Kubuntu I am using?
<bazhang> !it | mattia
<ubottu> mattia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ollor> !it
<ollor> lsb_release -a janice8951
<ollor> at least that is what google tells me :)
<merike_> hello, anyone experiencing green screen flash when resuming from suspend?
<Jabop> I'm trying to restart ssh, and when i do, it tells me that there are no host keys found. however, they *are* in the directories that it's looking in. what could I do to fix this?
<ollor> Jabop: /etc/init.d/ssh restart ,,, restarts ssh
<Jabop> Right, ollor. When I do that, I get...
<Jabop> Could not load host key: /usr/local/etc/ssh_host_rsa_key
<Jabop> Could not load host key: /usr/local/etc/ssh_host_dsa_key
<Jabop> Disabling protocol version 2. Could not load host key
<Jabop> sshd: no hostkeys available -- exiting.
<Jabop> There ARE in fact k eys in /usr/local/etc/whatever_key
<lyhana8> hi, (i already try on #firefox channel without success) i'm looking for a way to rebuild my firefox addons list on firefox2 due to firefox3 incompatibility
<ollor> sounds like bad permission Jabop
<ollor> are you root
<ollor> sudo
<Jabop> I restart ssh using sudo,  yes
<ollor> Jabop: can you ssh into another box?
<Jabop> Yeah
<Jabop> What perms should the files have?
<Jabop> the keys, that is
<ollor> Jabop: have a look here that might help http://justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75900
<Jabop> I had looked at that thread earlier, to no avail
<ollor> let me check mine Jabop
<Jabop> I can ssh into other boxes, I just can't ssh back into my box.
<ollor> mine are in /etc/ssh/ Jabop
<ollor> well that's new i can't use scp into my kubuntu box ... out no problem scp in doesn't work :)
<seria-mau> hi
<seria-mau> someone using the beta1 packages? i have a problem with strigi
<seria-mau> it doesnt start (version 5.10...ppa?)
<seria-mau> complaining about sopranobackend unknown
<janice8951> Does anyone know how to setup a home network? I have a Kubuntu Dapper box that I want use as a server and two other Machines, I have a Belkin Wireless router
<flaccid_> ollor_, did you install the openssh-server its not installed by default
<flaccid_> janice8951, samba
<ollor_> flaccid_: i have ... but i was not the one with the problem :) Jabop was
<Jabop> ollor_ and flaccid: i went ahead and got the openssh source and recompiled/installed, I think it's working properly. Testing out a few things
<lyhana8> hi, (i already try on #firefox channel without success) i'm looking for a way to rebuild my firefox addons list on firefox2 due to firefox3 incompatibility
<flaccid_> weird your question said 'i'
<flaccid_> lol why would you need to compile. its in the package openssh-server
<Jabop> flaccid_, to enable hpn
<flaccid_> lyhana8, can't really do it iirc
<flaccid_> Jabop, ah cool as
<seria-mau> or is this the false channel for kubuntu kde 4.1 beta1 packages?
<ollor_> well i can't scp anything from this sidux box to kubuntu ... every other distro works ...
<ollor_> well i can't scp anything from this sidux box to kubuntu ... every other distro works ... flaccid_
<flaccid_> seria-mau, #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid_> ollor_, oh sorry. whats the error?
<lyhana8> flaccid_: i already do it, but can't remember which file should be remove, i try extension.cache/rdf/ini and nothing change
<ollor_> scp in kubuntu doesn't work flaccid_ ... out no problem in scp starts and leaves a 0kb file ... and than stops ... flaccid_
<flaccid_> lyhana8, i don't know what you are talking about sorry
<flaccid_> ollor_, scp direct from cli and pastebin the output please
<janice8951> flaccid you keep saying that, and I have been at this nonstop[
<janice8951> I can't get it configured
<flaccid_> janice8951, explain why becaue im not a mind reader
<janice8951> because I don't already have a workgroup
<janice8951> I am trying to create one.
<janice8951> None of the guides say how to do that.
<flaccid_> janice8951, as i advised this is configured in the samba module in kcontrol or system settings
<janice8951> In samba they all assume you already have a windows workgroup
<janice8951> there is no samba module or kcontrol
<flaccid_> um not in samba, you mean in the doco
<flaccid_> janice8951, kde4 on hardy?
<flaccid_> sorry kde3
<janice8951> no, dapper
<janice8951> and I don't know which kde
<janice8951> I know it's old and crappy and there is very little anything
<flaccid_> ok np, i will look it up. dapper is very old
<janice8951> Thanks lol
<flaccid_> give me a sec
<janice8951> I guess I should have said that. I tried to a distro upgrade but it told me there weren't any new versions.
<flaccid_> janice8951, yeah because you didn't change the sources. let me just get some dinner and i'll show you what to do on dapper ok?
<flaccid_> be back in 5mins
<ollor_> flaccid_: sorry dist-upgraded the kubuntu box this morning now it works ... :)
<janice8951> Yeah I'm gonna get some as well.
<janice8951> Maybe a Steak ;) ;)
<KR-data> where do I change what disk grub will use as default when generating a new grub.conf?
<ollor_> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Paco_Paco> Hello, i have a question how can i change the look and theme of gtk applications under kubuntu ? I get an ugly greyish default theme now....
<flaccid_> KR-data, it does on the primary boot disk. ie. the mbr on that...
<flaccid_> afaik
<janice8951> I tell ya my finger really hurts
<janice8951> I wish i had some prawns
<janice8951> Alls I have is chicken :(
<KR-data> flaccid, what I mean is to tell it my Linux is on (hd0,0) and not (hd1,0)
<flaccid_> Paco_Paco, install gtk-qt-engine  and that will put a gtk fonts thing in your appearance in system settings
<flaccid_> KR-data, /boot/grub/menu.list as per the above links...
<Paco_Paco> also the themes flaccid?
<KR-data> I don't know why the installer detects disks that's deactivated in the bios
<KR-data> flaccid_, it's easy to change that one, but next time I upgrade grub via aptitude the config will be resete
<KR-data> *reset
<flaccid_> Paco_Paco, um yeah styles and fonts
<Paco_Paco> under system>appearences flaccid?
<flaccid_> KR-data, thats normal and should be fine. you telling me update-grub changes it to an invalid location?
<flaccid_> Paco_Paco, ah yep then gtk styles and fonts
<KR-data> flaccid_, basically yes
<flaccid_> hmm that kind of sounds like a bug
<flaccid_> so you are editing the right menu.list but update-grub puts an incorrect location in on update?
<KR-data> it does, yes, I believe it must have a config file somewhere, where I can change the default location?
<flaccid_> err default location of what exactly?
<flaccid_> janice8951, be with you in a second
<KR-data> my Linux partition, when aptitude is run it'll set it to (hd1,0), though the disk that originally was detected as hd0 isn't even in the computer anymore, but when I installed kubuntu it was only disabled in the bios and the installer somehow detected it anyway
<flaccid_> KR-data, um well grub doesn't use linux logical device names, it uses BIOS names
<flaccid_> ie. bios order
<flaccid_> KR-data, i still don't fully understand but they are the facts
<KR-data> when I ran the grub command it couldn't detect the disk either, so to my logic it must be the installer that detects the disk
<flaccid_> what grub command and what was the error?
<flaccid_> guessing is anti-productive :)
<KR-data> type grub in the terminal :)
<flaccid_> grub console
<ollor_> KR-data: paste us the /boot/grub/menu.lst because i still don't get what the problem is
<flaccid_> KR-data, what are you running in grub console to conclude 'it doesn't detect'?
<KR-data> the disk isn't physically in my computer anymore, but when it was the grub console couldn't see the disk, but the program seemed to generate a menu.lst where the disk was present
<flaccid_> KR-data, i'd say thats because update-grub probably respects unknown entries
<flaccid_> are you telling me KR-data if you remove this grub entry from menu.list to a non-existant disk, the next update-grub will put it back there?
<KR-data> but how can it do that, when the disk isn't present?
<flaccid_> i take that as a yes
<ollor_> is the entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst # groot=(hd0,?) set right
<KR-data> I change it to use (hd0,0) in stead of (hd1,0) and it works, but I want it to use (hd0,0) as default and not as it generates
<KR-data> I'll take a look
<flaccid_> KR-data, im not sure the algorithm for the update script, but i would suggest submitting a bug report
<flaccid_> oh then its not a bug kr-data
<KR-data> groot is commented
<flaccid_> KR-data, you can uncomment and change the groot device...
<KR-data> but I can't see how it detected a disk that's deactivated from the bios or why it should save the presence of the disk even when it's removed
<flaccid_> but from memory that just changes where it looks for the userland files. you can't change bios order...
<flaccid_> disk 0 is disk 0 and disk 1 is disk 1
<janice8951> brb
<flaccid_> KR-data, if you are confident its a bug, then submit one! im still confused on some things here sorry
<ollor_> i recall that in grub # doesn't mean commented ## does ... but i might be wrong
<KR-data> indeed, and grub can use it correctly, but it seems the script that generates the menu.lst want another disk before my drives
<flaccid_>  if update-grub generates any invalid entries, then i'd say thats a bug..
<KR-data> ollor_, hmm, strange, but if it's correct then it isn't commented
<KR-data> where should I submit the bug?
<flaccid_> !bugs | KR-data
<ubottu> KR-data: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<KR-data> thanks
<flaccid_> anyone know if dapper has a samba configuration GUI of any sorts in its repos or out of box ?
<usamahashimi> whenever i start firefox 3 (beta), it starts in offline-mode, how can i disable this offline-mode?
<flaccid_> np.. i mean i've seen this before im pretty sure. i've had the case where it got it wrong and of course on next boot i had to change the entry by one digit... is this like what it is?
<flaccid_> usamahashimi, try #firefox
<ollor_> flaccid_: you have a question *Idon'tBeliveIt* and i have no answer :)
<usamahashimi> flaccid_: i asked there but the channel is dead
<flaccid_> haha but the question was for KR-data  :p
<ollor_> lol
<flaccid_> usamahashimi, how about google perhaps?
<flaccid_> Jucato, you alive mate? need to find out if dapper has a samba gui frontend? it kind of seems like not, but thats hard to believe considering lts hmm
<minhaaj> flaccid_:  how did you become so smart ?
<minhaaj> :)
<flaccid_> um i woudln't say im smart, can be a huge noob. spending too many hours on a computer doesn't make you smart :)
<janice8951> Gosh I could go a couple icy poles right now
<minhaaj> hehe i spent toooooo many hours on computer, the bad thing is that i used windows
<flaccid_> minhaaj, i did the same ...
<minhaaj> you were smarter,  moved onto it ages before i did.
<ollor_> minhaaj: it might be in about:config
<flaccid_> minhaaj, it wasn't that long ago really
<janice8951> Thats mad ent it? I am A+ certified computer tech in the states, but can't configure my linux netowrk
<flaccid_> janice8951, okdy doky
<janice8951> network*
<flaccid_> thats pretty normal janice8951
<flaccid_> !info kdenetwork-filesharing dapper | janice8951
<ubottu> janice8951: kdenetwork-filesharing (source: kdenetwork): network filesharing configuration module for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 619 kB, installed size 2076 kB
<minhaaj> linux is awesome
<ollor_> minhaaj: check for network.online
<flaccid_> hooray i found it..
<minhaaj> it has whetted my appetite to delve into it
<minhaaj> ollor_:  i didnt ask any question :)
<flaccid_> janice8951, install that big boy and hopefully you will get samba admin
<janice8951> I know minhaaj, been running it for 5 years
<ollor_> ups
<flaccid_> janice8951, after thats installed a snap in should appear in kcontrol
<minhaaj> awesome.
<ollor_> usamahashimi: network.online in  about:config
<janice8951> yeah, what am I installing?
<janice8951> lol
<minhaaj> i have been after it for 2 years but just switched to it week ago
<minhaaj> and i am already in love.
<flaccid_> janice8951, see the ubottu msg about
<minhaaj> nobody uses linux in my place
<flaccid_> above
<flaccid_> well im a freebsd user by choice, not linux
<minhaaj> so nobody could teach,  i had to find my own way into it
<janice8951> Have to wait. I am installing gnome
<flaccid_> cool janice8951 well thats all you have to do. then you can configure the workgroup, shares and whatever
<janice8951> cool
<janice8951> thanks
<minhaaj> linux is cooler than freebsd
<minhaaj> more support and friendly GUI
<flaccid_> i taught my IT teacher in high school but i mean windows != computing
<janice8951> Your a life saver. Now I can save all me porn
<minhaaj> heh
<janice8951> Just kidding
<flaccid_> minhaaj, linux is just a kernel not a gui
<minhaaj> i mean linux's GUI
<minhaaj> kde, gnome
<flaccid_> and um beastie is way cooler than tux anyway
<SlimeyPete> erm, bsd has kde and gnome too
<neo_> i think freebsd have kde
<flaccid_> just an fyi linux is slower :)
 * minhaaj blinks
<flaccid_> kde runs hell of a lot faster haha
<minhaaj> let me install freebsd too
<flaccid_> minhaaj, linux doesn't have a gui, its a kernel.
<SlimeyPete> even Solaris has Gnome
<flaccid_> minhaaj, try pc-bsd then
<minhaaj> i know flaccid_ :)
<minhaaj> kde rocks.
<flaccid_> you know now yes
<minhaaj> i DID know.
<minhaaj> you didnt get the point.
<minhaaj> i was talking about more user friendly GUI in ubuntu
<flaccid_> err i dont think so
<flaccid_> what was the point sorry?
<minhaaj> certainly best for windows refugees
<flaccid_> wtf you didn't mention ubuntu. move on
<minhaaj> dont expect windows users to prefer freebsd over ubuntu
<minhaaj> sorry if i didnt
<flaccid_> minhaaj, why would i expect that? this is getting ridiculous...
<minhaaj> ahh nvm
<flaccid_> and besides if kde is running on both they will have no idea what OS its running :)
<minhaaj> right.
<flaccid_> anyway i end up going off topic myself. lets try to keep it to kubuntu support
<minhaaj> :)
<ougs> hello
<ougs> I am having some problems with the live CD-kde4. Is anyone willing to give me a hand?
<ollor> !ask | ougs
<ubottu> ougs: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ougs> roger that
<ougs> problem: kde hangs or blacks out as soon as I start to interact with kde4 (booted from live CD).
<Ayabara> I want to keep all my digikam settings, but build my database (with import of tags and stuff) all over. do I just delete the digikam3.db? (the people in #digikam seem to be all asleep :) )
<ollor> can you still ctrl+alt+F1 and change to cli ougs
<ougs> will try that but i dont thinkso. I DO know that I cannot kill X with  ctrl+alt+backspace
<ollor> !kde4 |ougs
<ubottu> ougs: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid_> ouch. ougs is this for desktop use or to install from livecd ?
<ougs> this i running the desktop directly from the liveCD. I'm testing it before installing it. My laptop has 512MB, and it feels like it would appreciate some more... :)
<ougs> so where can I find a liveCDimage with 4.0.4 on?
<Jimmy1> Can anyone help to install dos 6.22 on virtualbox      ?
<ollor> did you check the md5 befor burning ougs
<flaccid_> ougs, not sure the problem. but you could try the alternate cd for installation
<flaccid_> ougs, don't think it exists
<ougs> nope. no check of md5. i will check the iso right away.
<flaccid_> ougs, if you do want help with kde4, gogo #kubuntu-kde4
<ougs> flaccid, thanks for the tip, but right now i'm trying to test it before installing it before installing
<ollor> you should allways check ... saves a lot of trouble after ougs
<ougs> i'll check md5 and go to #...-kde4. thanx guys!
<ougs> !leave
<ubottu> Factoid leave not found
<flaccid_> ougs, i understand that. these problems are usually because the livecd needs to a pretty generic X config etc. to accompany everyone. the experience on the cd doesn't mean its the same for install..
<ougs> i'm sure you're right flaccid. i just want to get a taste of kde4 to see if it's worth it, but i guess i kould find packages for 07.04 which i have installed at the moment
 * ollor *wispers* to flaccid_ where did the /etc/X11/xorg.conf driver section go in kubuntu
<flaccid_> ollor_ no long required in xorg 7
<Jimmy1> Can anyone help to install dos 6.22 on virtualbox      ?
<flaccid_> ougs, yeah um if you don't have hardy then not much chance to try. still you can run both kde4 and kde4 on the same install
<ollor> so where would i change lets say nvidia to nv or vesa flaccid_
<flaccid_> Jimmy1, if nobody answered then i'd so not likely
<ougs> (kubuntu 0704
<flaccid_> ollor_, xorg.conf as usual or via frontend gui like hardware drivers manager
<flaccid_> it just means that xorg 7 can do some auto detect so a driver directive is not required
<ollor> well that will not be helpfull if x crashes :) (gui)
<flaccid_> what do you mean. it won't use the wrong driver..
<ougs> #leave
<stdin> ougs: to leave the channel it's '/part'
<Jucato> flaccid_: sorry "mate". I was afk. and I don't know the answer to your question.
<flaccid_> Jucato, thanks for getting back. i ended up finding it: kdenetwork-filesharing pkg, for kcontrol
<flaccid_> ksambaplugin has had so many names..
<araizen> hi everyone
<araizen> i'm using kubuntu hardy with kde 4 and when i set konq to use space instead of colon for web shortcuts, it doesn't change the setting
<araizen> does anyone know what the problem is?
<araizen> oh sorry
<slashammett> bonjour, je viens juste d'installer kubuntu sur mon pc, il me s'ignale qu'il y a 77 mise ajour de paquets a faire mais je n'arrive pa a les lancé. c'est normale?
<flaccid_> !fr | slashammett
<ubottu> slashammett: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<serguma> hello
<chanorero> hi
<serguma> anybody there willing to help me with a problem I have :)?
<chanorero> i'm new in linux
<serguma> heheh, I'm quite new too, just know the basics
<chanorero> but, what's your problem?
<serguma> some broken packages
<emilsedgh> !ask | serguma
<ubottu> serguma: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<serguma> when trying to uninstall python-qt4 I'm told that  apport-qt jockey-kde language-selector-qt software-properties-kde system-config-printer-kde are broken, and I think perhaps that's why I can't use some apps that need python-qt4 to be installed, how can I fix these packages (reinstalling didn't work)?
<KhuNNi> what are bot
<flaccid_> serguma, this might help http://www.linux.com/articles/48910
<ougs> are thearound?re any kde4 packages for feisty
<ougs> (i meant:) are there any kde4 packages for feisty around?
<flaccid_> no.
<ougs> :p
<flaccid_> (as i said before)
<serguma> let's see
<ougs> don't really have a spare partition
<stdin> why do you need another partition?
<ougs> oh, to install 8.04 with kde4 on for testing. It's the only way i can test kde4, since the liveCD doesn't work for me
<stdin> why not just upgrade
<ougs> i want to test it before doing somthing irreversible
<stdin> use a virtual machine or maybe a chroot
<flaccid_> like i was saying before. kde3 and kde4 can co-exists fine on same install :)
<pim> ougs you could also wait for wine 4.1 to come out, it probably will this week.
<pim> Hm maybe flaccid_ 's advice is better
<Jucato> pim: this week?
<stdin> pim: beta 1 packages are in the PPA :)
<ougs> virtual machine is a good idea. any suggestions? (i'm running feisty on a laptop without cpu flags for virtualization)
<pim> Jucato it is expected in june.
<Jucato> (unless this week is "the end of July), 4.1 won't be coming out this week)
<flaccid_> wine 4.1? that would be used for what sorry?
<stdin> ougs: any should do, vmware (workstation/player) or virtual-box are good ones
<Jucato> pim: never was. the schedule was for July. 6 months after 4.0
<pim> sorry I was reading about wine and talking about KDE, I meant KDE
<Jucato> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.1_Release_Schedule
<ougs> oh i see wharyou mean flaccid. of course. good idea. thanks
<pim> Jucato ok I messed up the 2 months :P
<mathias__> kde 4 rocks!!!
<flaccid_> cool
<tux4life> can you ask questions about linux inside this irc?
<dr_Willis> tux4life,  sure why not.. :) we are Kubuntu focused in this channel.. but general linux is ok. :)
<dr_Willis> we can always point you to a better channel, or web site for more specific info
<tux4life> thank you
<tux4life> srry, but I got to go now
<SSJ_GZ> That was strange.
<d_mitry> i have two questions. would ntfsundelete work under wine? i'd like to recover a few deleted files. if it will, then what to do if i get `device is busy' when trying to unmount my ntfs partition?
<dr_Willis> device busy = some task/process is still accessing the mounted volume.,
<Jucato> d_mitry: try asking in #winehq about the first question
<dr_Willis> and i thought there were ntfsundelete tools native to linux.
<flaccid_> you can lazy unmount with umount -l if you really need and can't clear the lock
<d_mitry> Jucato: thank you. :)
<d_mitry> dr_Willis: yeah, i figured that. used fuser, but that returned nothing.
<d_mitry> i'll try again.
<d_mitry> uhh... sorry. i had music playing and the music is on the ntfs partition. silly me.
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> I often just logout - to force everything to release :)
<flaccid_> d_mitry, if it can come up in fuser you might need to feed fuser the right switches
<d_mitry> flaccid_: never mind.
<flaccid_> d_mitry, no worries mate. lots on google about it if you decide to revisit
<Jimmy1> hey just trying to fix a problem... i need to find "users and groups" where can i find it ?
<flaccid_> Jimmy1, system settings?
<Jimmy1> thats what i thought but there is no "settings"
<d_mitry> flaccid_: thanks. :)
<flaccid_> np
<flaccid_> d_mitry, hey i think its as simple as fuser -u /dev/sdaX
<flaccid_> and substitue the sdaX for your actual fs device
<Jimmy1> am i missing something here
<Jimmy1> why does it not apear for me ?
<lenka> XlenkaH
<flaccid_> Jimmy1, maybe im wrong? sorry i can't check im on windows somewhere else atm
<Jimmy1> i have "adept, dolphin, Hp manager, Virtual box , bluetooth, Kcron, keep, kinfocenter, konsol, ksysguard, Ksystem log and Kubuntu service data. "
<Jimmy1> thanks for trying flaccid
<flaccid_> Jimmy1, did you look in advanced tab as well hmm
<dr_Willis> Searching menus = one reason  people in IRC chat.. LOVE the command line. :)
<Jimmy1> mabie its not installed ?
<Jimmy1> yeh i been looking everywhere
<Jimmy1> just seems strange that its not there
<flaccid_> Jimmy1, this is kde3 right? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSystemSettingsUsability
<Jimmy1> Kde yeh but i dont know about 3   ?
<flaccid_> Jimmy1, its not in KDE4 yet iirc.
 * Jimmy1 shrugs
<Jimmy1> aahh i got ya
<Jimmy1> hang let me try something
<flaccid_> Jimmy1, in konsole what does systemsettings --version say?
<Jimmy1> Qt: 3.3.7
<Jimmy1> KDE: 3.5.8
<Jimmy1> System Settings: 0.2
<flaccid_> stdin, hey um why can't Jimmy1 see a user management or users and groups icon in his system settings?
<flaccid_> Jimmy1, what kubuntu release is this?
<alain_> bjr
<haryono> any one can help?
<Jimmy1> 7.10
<haryono> help me pls
<stdin> Jimmy1: have you looked in system settings?
<stdin> KMenu -> System Settings
<flaccid_> haryono, just ask y0
<stdin> (not the 'System' or 'Settings' menus)
<Jimmy1> Thats why
<Jimmy1> ....
 * Jimmy1 hangs his head in shame
<haryono> how to shrink panel at botom of my windows screen its cause my windows shrinked/ narrowed
<Jimmy1> thanks guys
<haryono> flacid
<stdin> right-click it -> configure panel ? there should be a size option in there
<haryono> stdin i have saw system seting
<haryono> istdin i saw configure panel
<haryono> stdin then next?
<flaccid_> ok im having some afk
<flaccid_> cyas
<haryono> i klik configure panel.no response
<haryono> what next
<haryono> stdin?
<psyco> Anyone own a creative ZEN?
<psyco> What is a good video conversion program???
<Rozza> in kubuntu, is there a thing in system etc to add users, or do you have to use terminal, and if not how do i add admin permissions too
<psyco> Use the system settings>
<psyco> > user management
<Rozza> there is no user managment?
<Dekans> psyco: look at avidemux
<psyco> Dekans: ok, ty.
<psyco> What version of kubuntu Rozza?
<Rozza> 8.04
<psyco> KDE 3 or 4?
<Rozza> um
<Rozza> i think im upgrading to 3 atm...
<Rozza> down/up
<psyco> what colour is your task bar?
<Rozza> silver
<psyco> Ok thats 3
<Rozza> K
<psyco> so Kmenu> System settings > user management   Doesn't exist?!
<drurew> hey fellow kde peeps ....great to see you ...:D how can i set my swap partition to swapon at boot up ?
<drurew> its off for some reason
<Rozza> um
<Rozza> system and settings are 2 different menus..
<psyco> No System settings its about 5th up, from the botton
<Rozza> Oh
<psyco> :P
<drurew> right now im mounting it per gparted .....but its a pain since yeah id like to use more swap then ram if possible
<drurew> !swapon
<ubottu> Factoid swapon not found
<drurew> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<GerrySly> hey, I was wondering what's the deal with my mythtv setup, I have ran through the mythtv-backend setup and now when I go to the frontend it won't let me click the Watch TV button, it just flickers when I click it
<stdin> GerrySly: you may get more response in #ubuntu-mythtv (or possibly less)
<ttocszed> any1 alive in here?
<engineer> nop
<engineer> all dead
<SSJ_GZ> It's a massacre :(
<drurew> whassss up
<ttocszed> ok i have a slight problem i have an old labtop that crashed during service pack 3 install so i browsed the internet for a small os that us good for this old labtop. and i try to install kubuntu to it but it doesnt detect my hd and i cant make a new partition nor can i reformat it.
<Rozza`Away> [AmSg]I'm now away:bed .-.. Logging:ON Script:ON, I left at 22:49:40, On 08/06/2008
<drurew> ttocszed: you may want to try xubuntu
<drurew> its a super minimal system
<drurew> very light yet has the same functionality as kbuntu
<drurew> as for your hard drives....i dunno what may be the problem other then how do your bios setting s look ?
<ttocszed> hmm
<ttocszed> its not deteching it in bios
<ttocszed> weird
<ttocszed> its an old pentium 3 labtop
<drurew> you may want to try turning the hard drive itself "off" in bios .....
<drurew> alll other boot mediums ....just leave the cdrom on
<RurouniJones> Wait, the BIOS isn't detecting the harddisk?
<ttocszed> yep :(
<engineer> dead Hard driv
<RurouniJones> Can you hear it spin up when you turn the laptop on?
<ttocszed> Internal Hard Disk = 0 GB
<Hyper> Hi, can someone please help me get my wifi to work?
<RurouniJones> Like engineer said, might be a dead HD
<ttocszed> dman the xp
<RurouniJones> might not have been XP.
<RurouniJones> Just an old HDD that died while being used. That is life.
<ttocszed> labtop crashing in the middle of installing sp3
<ttocszed> :(
<Hyper> Can someone please help me get my wifi to work?  It shows Access Point: Not-Associated in iwconfig
<drurew> Hyper: can you see a "card" detected?
<Hyper> where
<drurew> Hyper: there where it says that theres no acess point
<Hyper> no, it does not say anything like that
<Hyper> it shows up in lspci
<psyco> Anyone got iriverter to work??
<drurew> Hyper: have you used it before? do you have drivers and "stuff" installed?
<Hyper> drurew, I am not sure if I need them installed.  This is the first time I attempted to install a GNU/Linux distribution on here
<Hyper> 02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless Lan Controller (rev 03)
<dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<drurew> Hyper: please google "madwifi" and see if you can follow taht ;)
<drurew> *that
<drurew> *dru is looking for a desktop radio widget
<Hyper> drurew, so what do I do with that
<drurew> Hyper: are you familiar with the terminal ?
<Hyper> yes
<drurew> i will paste big something real simple for you to run in it
<andzia> hi all
<andzia> guys, I have an ntfs partition (sda1, primary) and an ext3 partition (sdb, primary) - and swap (sda3, primary, too). now, I want to re-format the ntfs (sda1) as ext3, to create a new ext3 partition (windoze going buh-bye ;) ); can I do it from within running Kubuntu (providing I will un-mount the ntfs partition first), or do I need to do it from under some LiveCD?
<drurew> *PASTEBIN
<andzia> argh, the ext3 is sda2, not sdb
<Hyper> ?
<drurew>  one sec Hyper
<R2LM> If I interrupt the Adept Updater while it is in the middle of downloading a bunch of files (and some of them are completed downloads), will it pick up where it left off the next time I run it, or will it download the same packages again?
<drurew> Hyper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18379/
<Hyper> I am disconnected, I will have to connect via Ethernet
<Hyper> hold on
<Rozza`Away> I installed KDE4 in terminal, it finished, How do i use it
<nosrednaekim> Rozza`Away: log out select KDE4 as the session and log back in
<nosrednaekim> R2LM: it should pick up form where it left
<nosrednaekim> depends on how long before you resume
<nosrednaekim> (even a week is fine though)
<Hyper> drurew, it is compiling
<drurew> *dru is looking for a desktop radio widget
<Hyper> drurew, I am getting a lot of undeclared messages after issuing the make command
<R2LM> nosrednaekim: Thanks, I guess it's picking up where it left off, I just can't tell because I'm doing the Gutsy to Hardy upgrade and there's hundreds of packages to download.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<Rozza> ty for helping me
<Rozza> xD
<lyhana8> hi, i'm meeting issue with my wireless card
<lyhana8> when i try : `sudo ifconfig eth1 up`, i got `SIOCSIFFLAGS: Erreur d'entrée/sortie` (I/O error)
<drurew> Hyper : umm what errors are you getting?
<FoxySigma> Could anyone link me to a manual on installing themes?
<nosrednaekim> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<nosrednaekim> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<lyhana8> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<drurew> kde look site is down
<FoxySigma> Alright, thanks.
<drurew> or is it just me =?
<drurew> :D
<nosrednaekim> lyhana8: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/VALinux-kb/siocsifflags-error.html
<drurew> is kde-look.org really down ?
<lyhana8> nosrednaekim: that's not the good error message, thx anyway
<lyhana8> how can i enable a wireless device using console ?
<lyhana8> helloo~~ ?
<sito> hi all!!
<msnbot> hello, in the terminal of kate, is there any command that will make open a file for me in the current kate session??
<farhad_hf> hey
<farhad_hf> what is the command of restricted drivers on kubuntu hardy? i dont have the icon
<msnbot> found it. just $ kate /path/to/filename :)
<emilsedgh> farhad_hf: System Settings->Advanced
<farhad_hf> nvidia-setting says that i am not using the nvidia driver, but i am using compiz without any problems and the nvidia logo cames up when kdm is starting.
<farhad_hf> emilsedgh: it is not in there too
<farhad_hf> and the glxinfo says : Directrenderin : NO
<farhad_hf> direct rendering : NO
<emilsedgh> farhad_hf: i have no idea :)
<sigma_> How do i mount a .bin iso file? it has a corresponding .cue file
<sigma_> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<beatbreaker> f
<WaltzingAlong> g
<axel> Hello! I'm looking for a software to quickliy draw appealing diagrams (similar to class diagrams) with. Does anybody know such software?
<lyhana8> hi, when i do `$ sudo ifup eth1`, i got :
<lyhana8> Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<lyhana8> anyone can help me
<WaltzingAlong> umbrello
<stdin> lyhana8: knetworkmanager handles the network interfaces, try using that
<drurew> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<lyhana8> i can't get it working
 * flaccid_ will bbs/l
<airmy> 没人啊
<axel> WaltzingAlong: I tried it but it does not really fit. (I need a special link between two "boxes".) Do you have any other suggestions.
<stdin> lyhana8: KMenu -> System Settings -> Network Settings ?
<farhad_hf>  i have problems watching movies on Kubuntu Hardy, most the times a line crosses the screen and the movie is splited into two!! also tried loggin in using a different User, in vain !! the same happen on vlc, mplayer ... as i've tested them all .
<stdin> !cn | airmy
<ubottu> airmy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<airmy> sorry
<WaltzingAlong> axel: do you know of existing software that dose somethingsimilar to what you would like?
<lyhana8> stdin: i'm wordking through a ssh connection
<WaltzingAlong> lyhana8: with x forwarding?
<stdin> you can use X11 forwarding, or just edit /etc/network/interfaces by hand
<axel> WaltzingAlong: umbrello would be such a software but with umbrello I can't draw lines like -----|>------ ("empty" arrow in the middle of the line)
<Rioting_pacifist> hey i had to kill a game when it crashed and its left my desktop at a higher res than my screen, is there a command i can use to sort this out
<lyhana8> WaltzingAlong: what do you mean ?
<stdin> Rioting_pacifist: try switching to a tty and back, so Ctrl-Alt-F2, then Alt-F7
<WaltzingAlong> lyhana8: well if you had x11 forwarding, you could launch the graphical app through the connection, seeing the window in your current xserver    systemsettings &
<WaltzingAlong> lyhana8: or as suggested by stdin just edit /etc/network/interfaces by hand
<lyhana8> how can i do that ? I try to launch apps but get an error
<stdin> lyhana8: "ssy -Y user@server" should enable X forwarding
<lyhana8> thx
<Rioting_pacifist> stdin: didnt work :(
<Rioting_pacifist> ill just go the GUI way and hope i remember to not exit the game while fullscreen again
<stdin> Rioting_pacifist: logging out and back in should solve it if that fails
<stdin> !nickspam > any1234
<Rioting_pacifist> thx
<mrksbrd> having a brain fart.....what is the program called to run windows inf files for wifi cards?
<stdin> ndiswrapper
<mrksbrd> ty
<mrksbrd> stdin....btw good job on the latest release
<stdin> :)
<drurew> waht are the dependancys for the qt tool kit ?
<drurew> apt-get isntall qt-toolkit?
<nainef> what is dbus-launch?
<lyhana8> stdin, WaltzingAlong : i manage to work accross X11, launch kcontrol > Network setting, when i try to log in sudo i'm kick back to default screen
<mrksbrd> also i'm tryingout 64bit version is it backwards compatable to run 32 bit apps?
<stdin> lyhana8: try running "kdesu systemsettings" or "kdesu kcontrol" to start it as root
<stdin> mrksbrd: with the 32bit computability libs, yes
<mrksbrd> what do i have to do to install them?
<stdin> nainef: dbus-launch (1)      - Utility to start a message bus from a shell script
<axel> WaltzingAlong: As far as I know Visio could do that. But my working-os is Linux and I don't want to torture neither me nor an 8-year-old mashine with Windows and Visio. ;)
<nainef> should it exists on the machine?
<drurew> *dru will be back later when the whizzez are online :D
<nainef> because everything I run says it cannot run it
<nainef> and I cannot find it using locate
<stdin> mrksbrd: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk lib32asound2 linux32 (taken from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins)
<stdin> !find dbus-launch
<ubottu> File dbus-launch found in dbus-x11
<stdin> nainef: install dbus-x11
<nainef> ok thank you!
<mrksbrd> ty stdin
<nainef> that werked! woot!
<Rambytes> Hi everybody!
<Colonel_Panic> While trying to install software, I'm gettng this:
<Colonel_Panic> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mrksbrd> stdin....says "ia32-libs-gtk"  & "lib32asound2 linux32" has no installation candidates
<stdin> !aptfix | Colonel_Panic
<ubottu> Colonel_Panic: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Rambytes> I need some help.... i'm a newbie and I don't know why but I cannot update the list of software in adept... (sorry, my english is not very good)
<mrksbrd> ia32-libs did install does that one include everything?
<stdin> mrksbrd: I think so, i'm not on 64bit so can't really check
<mrksbrd> ok....ty
<stdin> lib32asound2 should exist though
<fran> hola
<stdin> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tristan_> Before starting... anybody else getting messaged with spam by R_I_C_K_I_E?
<ataxic> R_I_C_K_I_E  has a lame onjoin prvt msg
<Daisuke_Laptop> apparently only for non-registered nicks...
<ataxic> i'm registered
<Rambytes> I need some help.... i'm a newbie and I don't know why but I cannot update the list of software in adept in Kubuntu... (sorry, my english is not very good)
<ataxic> i mean my nick is with chanserv
<tristan_> Rambytes: Try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Rambytes> tristan_: Ok... and after? (nothing append)
<tristan_> What error do you get?
<tristan_> Run sudo apt-get update
<Rambytes> tristan_: No error.... only nothing! I've type my password and nothing append
<tristan_> appeared ?
<Rambytes> tristan_: HO! The update command give me some MANY error 404!
<tristan_> That will be why
<tristan_> Have you been screwing with /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Rambytes> tristan_: Nope, i'm in a fresh install
<stdin> try running "sudo apt-get update" and try again
<Rambytes> tristan_: can i pm you the result of my list?
<stdin> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tristan_> No
<tristan_> Just paste one line here
<stdin> or just use pastebin
<Rambytes> W: Impossible de récupérer http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<stdin> Rambytes: [16:09]<stdin> try running "sudo apt-get update" and try again
<stdin> is that from that command?
<Rambytes> stdin: Running 3 times, always the same
<tristan_> Rambytes: Contact the people incharge of that repositories
<tristan_> Seems like their problem
<tristan_> Are you able to access google etc?
<Rambytes> tristan_: The wab work no problem there
<Rambytes> the web (sorry)
<nainef> none here
<tristan_> web works... ok go to the Ubuntu wiki and find whoever is incharge of your repositories
<stdin> Rambytes: I'd suggest temporarily switching repos, a list is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors#head-48e05ae20c8e5a38a753c0305e5877080f316308
<tristan_> Because it sounds like ther problem.
<tristan_> And what he does
<tristan_> says
<tristan_> *
<tristan_> Anyhoo
<tristan_> I'm here for something else
<stdin> they are probably in the middle of an update, give it a couple hours
<tristan_> What's a good p2p program that isn't limewire?
<Colonel_Panic> ok that worked
<Rambytes> tristan_: Can you tell me where I change this list?
<flaccid_> !p2p | tristan_
<ubottu> tristan_: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Colonel_Panic> I've installed the program, now how can I add it to my KDE applications menu?
<pim> tristan_ where's isolde?
<stdin> Rambytes: in adept go to the Adept menu and click "Manage Repositories"
<tristan_> Colonel_Panic: Right click and edit
<Colonel_Panic> I can only open it from the command line at the mo
<ataxic> Soulseek for linux?
 * flaccid_ bb
<tristan_> flaccid_: I mean like gnutella based
<ataxic> the windows software is shit
<stdin> !Gnutella
<ubottu> Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<flaccid_> tristan_, limewire clone, ie. frostwire?
<ataxic> !SoulSeek
<ubottu> SoulSeek clients: Nicotine (GTK), Museeq (KDE), Mucous (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<flaccid_> which is gnuttella and looks like frostweire
<ataxic> brillaint
<tristan_> It's for my friend, but I'm a bit concerened that limeiwre is going to screw his PC like a little bitch
<Rambytes> stdin: Ok thks! I've choose another place in the list.... i'ts working!
<Rambytes> Thks all!
<flaccid_> well its just a program run under user perms so it can't screw your pc :)
<tristan_> ¬_¬
<tristan_> I don't mean like that
<tristan_> I mean hog resources and fill the place with general crap
<tristan_> So... without any sentenced beginning with !, what's a fairly clean p2p client that is easy to use?
<flaccid_> tristan_, 'the place' huh ? and yeah its not as bloaty as limewire on windows or whatever but every p2p client will use decent cpu and disk access because of the nature of p2p..
<mrksbrd> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<flaccid_> and p2p is many many protocols. one could say that ktorrent is wonderful. but im not sure if you are looking for bit torrent..
<Colonel_Panic> the menu editor hangs every time I try to save my new menu entries
<Colonel_Panic> it goes gray and becomes unresponsive
<Colonel_Panic> and I can't close it without manually killing the process
<Colonel_Panic> is there some other way to edit the menu, like a file or something I can edit?
<cyryl> dajcie mi kubuntu
<amadeusx> Heya all, Anyone who's good at Bluetooth Audio?
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, there sure is :)
<Colonel_Panic> I've just noticed that Kopete, when it starts, doesn't automatically log me on
<Colonel_Panic> and neither does Ktorrent
<Colonel_Panic> I can't connect with either of these applictaipon
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, there should be an option for kopete with that. and there is no login for ktorrent
<Colonel_Panic> applications
<Colonel_Panic> I know
<Colonel_Panic> there's no loginb
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/How_To_Configure_the_KDE_3_3_Menu_manually_without_KMenuEdit and there are others more specific to ubuntu
<Colonel_Panic> but it doesn't connect me at all
<flaccid_> why would there be
<flaccid_> i guess you don't know how bittorrent works
<Colonel_Panic> WTF is your problem? did you noty read what I just typed?
<Colonel_Panic> I said it DOESN'T CONNECT
<Colonel_Panic> TO THE N ETWORK
<Colonel_Panic> I've been using bittorrent since it first came out
<flaccid_> dont' shout. to what what network?
<Colonel_Panic> to any trackers
<Colonel_Panic> it does not connect
<flaccid_> i also don't care how long you have been using bit torrent..
<flaccid_> !doesntwork | Colonel_Panic
<ubottu> Colonel_Panic: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<andyho623> Colonel: do you have your ports configured correctly??
<Colonel_Panic> though I am seeding numerous torrents, it says there are no seeders
<Colonel_Panic> I'm not firewalled or behind a router
<Colonel_Panic> it was connecting just fine
<Colonel_Panic> like, yesterday
<Colonel_Panic> and Kopete doesn't connec t m,e either
<flaccid_> !enter | Colonel_Panic
<ubottu> Colonel_Panic: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid_> if you are so smart, can you get more information besides, it doesn't work?
<Colonel_Panic> and yhis effing keyboard is a piece of crap that I'm about to hurl out the effing window
<Colonel_Panic> OK
<flaccid_> did you corrupt your install ?
<ForgeAus> configure: error: FreeType development files not found.
<ForgeAus> ???
<ForgeAus> what package has them?
<Colonel_Panic> this is what's happening
<Colonel_Panic> several applications, when I first start them up
<Colonel_Panic> start up as a tiny little window that's all black
<AmadeusX> Colonel_Panic: tried to restart your sesson?
<ForgeAus> !info freetype
<ubottu> Package freetype does not exist in hardy
<Colonel_Panic> with the application's icon logo in the middle
<Colonel_Panic> I'm running Gutsy
<Colonel_Panic> restart my session?
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, can you keep it on one line please
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<Colonel_Panic> so I had several applications set up to run automatically upon login
<flaccid_> um it sounds glitchy and i couldnt have a guess at would it could be
<Colonel_Panic> then yesterday, my Internet went out momentarily because of a storm, so I shut down my PC
<AmadeusX> How long have your computer been uprunning?
<Colonel_Panic> then when I restarted, the applications that I had set up to auto-run on startup have not been working correctly
<vellakd> I'm having a problem.. the computer won't let me log in. Can someone help me?
<Colonel_Panic> my computer had run for maybe 3 weeks to a month prior to that
<SSJ_GZ> Colonel_Panic: "start up as a tiny little window that's all black" - could these be unanchored system tray icons?
<flaccid_> sounds unfortunate. if i were you, i would upgrade to hardy, but thats just me. im not sure how you care going to work out issues like that
<Colonel_Panic> unanchored system tray icons.... that may be it
<Colonel_Panic> because the system tray is almost completely blank
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, iirc thats a known bug
<flaccid_> that kind of bug raises its ears a lot
<Colonel_Panic> is that bug related to Compiz in any way?
<flaccid_> yeah it happens mostly with it
<flaccid_> adept notifier tray icon is the biggest culprit
<Colonel_Panic> if I disable Desktop Effects, will it fix the problem>
<Colonel_Panic> ?
<Colonel_Panic> yeah there's no Adept Notifier icon
<flaccid_> in 98% of cases yes
<vellakd> Whevever I type the password (and I know its correct, considering I'm able to log in from tty1 that way), the screen just flashes and goes back to the login screen.
<flaccid_> from my experiences
<vellakd> I even changed the session to failsafe, and it still fails.
<flaccid_> vellakd, check you /var/log/Xorg.0.log and Xsession and also consider selecting failsafe session and doing startkde manually from that failsafe konsole
<flaccid_> vellakd, Xsession erros
<flaccid_> errors or logs are always needed or you cannot pinpoint most of the time
<Colonel_Panic> would an upgrade to Hardy fix this problem also?
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, in theory yes as that bug was fixed. note that hardy uses its on k desktop effects, but you can still set up/install compiz-fusion
<vellakd> flaccid_: the tail of the log doesn't really show anything other than its capturing mouse input and such. No outright failures.
<flaccid_> vellakd, which log. please check ~/.xsession-errors
<mrksbrd> whats the program name to install .deb packages?.....is it gdeb?.....another brain fart
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, on=own
<vellakd> the one in /var/log; let me check the other one.
<Colonel_Panic> well I'm going to have to do something cuz this is unacceptable
<flaccid_> mrksbrd, adept in gui, dpkg in cli
<Colonel_Panic> how can I launch the Adept Updater?
<mrksbrd> dpkg....thats it...ty
<Colonel_Panic> I mean
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, i agree. and i upgraded because of the same thing
<Colonel_Panic> Adept Notifier
<vellakd> aaaand nothing in xsession-errors
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, adept_notifier
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<flaccid_> vellakd, try a new user login fresh
<vellakd> flaccid_ what exactly do you mean? Create a new user and log in as that?
<flaccid_> vellakd, yes. if the new user works, you at least know its something in the user profile
<flaccid_> vellakd, you might want to check if you can log into any session kind at all as well
<vellakd> flaccid_: I already said I'm able to log in from tty1 on this computer.
<vellakd> flaccid_: and I've already tried all available graphic sessions on this computer.
<flaccid_> vellakd, not from a tty. from the default kdm with a completely fresh new user so 1. its a dif user 2. there is no ~/.kde
<vellakd> flaccid_: just tried that. Not working. I kinda figured it was that, considering tty1-6 was working.
<flaccid_> vellakd, did you know that loggin in from a tty is completely different from loggin in from kdm?
<vellakd> Yes, I quite understand that.
<flaccid_> can't get any actual errors so im out of options
<vellakd> Now, if you don't mind, do you have anything else to try?
<vellakd> Okay.
<vellakd> I'll try elsewhere.
<flaccid_> unfortunately not. no errors you say, no identifiable behaviour. i don't know
<flaccid_> good you do that mr.
<vellakd> I'm not a "Mr.
<flaccid_> thats what i called you
<flaccid_> ok sir
<Colonel_Panic> damn
<vellakd> Okay, you can stop that, too.
<Colonel_Panic> I need to free up 590M of disk space somehow
<flaccid_> vellakd, see ya later sir
<NickPresta> vellakd, how do you expect someone to diagnose a problem without any sort of information?
<vellakd> I'm trying to give information. However, if I knew what was wrong, I woudln't be here, now would I?
<NickPresta> Colonel_Panic, sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<vellakd> xorg seems to be fine, no x-session error
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, you could clear out /var/apt/archives
<flaccid_> i thought you were trying elsewhere vellakd
<vellakd> renaming the prefs files didn't work previously
<greeg> hi
<flaccid_> knowing something is wrong and fixing it is another story :)
<vellakd> I was, but someone else was trying to ask me a question. I thought I was a 'sir'
<greeg> im using a web site, that involves a cd with .wmv clips coresponding to links.  It has a link such that i select the drive letter the cd rom resides.  the problem is the web site only accounts for windows drive letters.
<flaccid_> yes im calling you sir thats for sure
<greeg> is there a way to disguise /dev/scd0 as E: for example ?
<greeg> id rather not install a windows duel boot.
<flaccid_> greeg, not that i know of, its different to windows :(
<greeg> damn.
<flaccid_> greeg, whats the actual problem?
<vellakd> I'm sorry, I was unaware that you were the end-all on #kubuntu and was responsible for all responses here, either.
<flaccid_> im not, i just call you sir because of the way you talk. i want to show you the upmost respect...
<greeg> my problem is that this web site cannot access my cdrom.
<greeg> oh well.  duel boot it is.
<vellakd> And I'm sure you can do that by ceasing to call me that, as previously asked. However, you aren't, so you aren't showing respect. Funny how that works, right?
<flaccid_> greeg, websites cannot access cdroms through the browser, so im not sure what you mean exactly
<mrksbrd> greeg....linux doesn't recognize drive letters like windows
<vellakd> anyway, I need to get this fixed for this user, so I need to get going now.
<flaccid_> vellakd, its freenode = free speech
<greeg> linux sucks.
<flaccid_> vellakd, im showing you respect the way i know it, i have no idea about your culture :)
<flaccid_> sweet, cya vellakd
<avihayb> greeg, can let the website acces any other file on your computer?
<mrksbrd> he left
<bazhang> he quit
<avihayb> ya, saw it too late
<avihayb> the worst thing about it, is that he dosn't understand that it's not that linux sux, but that that website suck by being narrow minded, and suporting only infirior software
<BluesKaj> linux sucks for ppl like him, who need instant gratification and have no patience
<Eruaran> Sounds like the website he wants to use sucks
<flaccid_> its hard to accept that nothing can really be done for those users in practical
<Firefishe> BluesKaj:  no doubt.
<flaccid_> well his website would need a pretty nice ActiveX control to get to the cdrom for a start..
<flaccid_> and activex won't run on linux of course. so he could mean something else/way
<Eruaran> Why would anyone want a website to be able to access their cdrom ? Or any drive on your local system for that matter ?
<Firefishe> My win partition is so bad, I'm considering just saving what I want to DVD archives, nixxing the entire ntfs piece of junk, and installing a second *nix or something.
<flaccid_> Eruaran, because thats what they wanted to do i guess. in the real world there is not much science in IT
<Eruaran> I can understand if you're uploading a nice pic for your profile on kde-look but beyond that...
<Firefishe> Eruaran:  That *s* weird.  Unless it's a photo site of some kind and *maybe* you have to sync to it.  I'd sure wouldn't want something as leaky as ActiveX activating the feature, though.
<Firefishe> *is*
<deamon3> hey
<flaccid_> yeah its actually a good thing that rogue things like activex cannot run on linux
<deamon3> where is the deleted files ?¿
<Firefishe> you got that right, flaccid)
<Firefishe> I'd like a nice ssh wrapper or something to harden that connection
<avihayb> flaccid_:  there is something "we" can do, make linux more user freindly
<flaccid_> deamon3, gone? or maybe in your trash
<Firefishe> avihayb: we are, it's taking time, but we are.
<flaccid_> avihayb, in what way exactly?
<deamon3> lol
<flaccid_> ssh to harden what sorry?
<deamon3> I delete from trash
<Firefishe> flaccid_ :  oops, maybe I meant ssl?
<jussi01> deamon3: gone...
<flaccid_> Firefishe, ssl or tls is client to server and isn't relevent to activex ?
<Firefishe> flaccid_:  ah, I see.
<avihayb> flaccid_: if you don't understand it, it will be hard (for me) explaining it to you with words
<avihayb> but I bet you know what I mean
 * jussi01 suggest the #kubuntu-devel channel for helping make kubuntubetter
<flaccid_> avihayb, to a certain extent. but generalisations never did anyone good especially when you think how more useable something like kubuntu can be
<flaccid_> Firefishe, sorry server to client model. not pushing the other way back heh
<Firefishe> I would like to know where, online, I can learn to code in C++ from an online daily lesson plan, preferably using eclipse or kdevelop?
<avihayb> ok, think how mutch nicer if kubuntu would have a graphical lshw
<avihayb> gtg, cya
<Firefishe> flaccid_:  I see.  I'm learning, but my brain is a little slow today, as well.  I really need to re-learn html, add xml to the mix, and get to learning how to code in general.  I have ADD an it's really difficult for me to sit down without a step-by-step approach, preferably using a common IDE>
<flaccid_> Firefishe, im a web standards developer. don't use an ide. i use only kate. learn web standards ie. semantic and valid markup, css etc. and go forward!
<Firefishe> so just stick with a text editor and be done with it, eh?
<flaccid_> Firefishe, explain to me why you need an IDE :)
<Firefishe> flaccid_:  Can you suggest an online lesson plan for learning web code, from basic to advanced?  On the IDE, I dunoo, it just seems to streamline things, especially when dealing with all that object oriented stuff.  For large projects, it lets you see things graphically; I think visually/intuitively,and can sometimes spot problems with a gui system.
<Firefishe> although I'm quite confortable building software from source, and can read an error output at the command line, and can usually tweak something to build properly.,
<Firefishe> usually ;).  some things are just too obscure
<flaccid_> Firefishe, wrong way of thinking. you need to learn html and css properly not let some program try to do it for you. what you are talking about is more a WYSIWYG program which won't help you at all as there are no valid ones. i deal with enterprise stuff and i use kate :) there is many resources on the web eg. http://cssplay.co.uk
<flaccid_> Firefishe, um html and css are inteprted not compiled languages...
<flaccid_> interpreted
<davor> hi
<Firefishe> flaccid_:  I follow.
<davor> I have a stupid problem that annoys me...
<davor> I have 2 desktops, I would like to switch off the switching between them when the mouse reaches the borders of the Desktop
<davor> I can't find where to turn thst option off
<deamon3> hey i need rescue my undeleted files
<Firefishe> flaccid_:  Intresting site.  So these are all examples of what you can do with css?
<flaccid_> Firefishe, yeah alex is a crazy css guy, pretty good..
<LASNALGAS__> mama guebo
<LASNALGAS__> what is this shit?
<sufi> =-O=-O=-O=-O=-O=-O
<sufi> ola
<flaccid_> its called the internet :)
<sufi> alguien q able en español??????????
<LASNALGAS__> digame
<LASNALGAS__> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sufi> dnd estan las salas en castellano??????????
<Pennycook> !es | sufi
<ubottu> sufi: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<LASNALGAS__> y porke eskribes tu en espaniol
<LASNALGAS__> no deberias de estar aki
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<flaccid_> english only channel padre
<sufi> entonces dnd?????
<p64y> Hello, do anyone know, where i can get a kubuntu cd cover, which i can print on a CD? I already found a Ubuntu Cover, now i am looking for a kubuntu version. http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll137/maxnasciemnto/Ububtu_8_04_Hardy_Heron_Cover_by_Lu.jpg
<LASNALGAS__> i wanna install ubibtu in my PC, but i am no sure
<flaccid_> ah well
<LASNALGAS__> i wanna learn more about ubuntu
<soso> bonjour
<Pennycook> p64y: There's some here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<mooper> I have a 400GB sataII harddrive but it is not mounting properly
<mooper> Even as root I cant add/remove files
<p64y> Pennycook: well, they are not as good as the ubuntu covers, but it's okay. Thank you =)
<flaccid_> mooper, what is the entry in fstab and the entry in mount ?
<kunwon1> On kubuntu gutsy, I have a problem where my keyboard stops working, after KDE has completely finished loading - I test this by pressing numlock repeatedly and watching when the light stops blinking - what might cause this? I've googled and see some people report this problem being caused by skim/scim, would it be bad to remove these and see if it helps?
<compilerwriter> can someone please tell me where the executable for kmymoney is likely to be on my system /etc/bin or something
<Paperout> Ciao a tutti
<tekteen> compilerwriter: open a konsole and type "which kmymoney"
<mooper> flaccid /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,data=ordered)
<mooper> is in mount
<compilerwriter> thanks tekteen
<mooper> flaccid but there is no entry in fstab
<tekteen> np
<flaccid_> mooper, can you pastebin ls -l /media/disk please ?
<flaccid_> mooper, kde/hal automounted?
<mooper> flaccid http://rafb.net/p/bIUEiX42.html - ls -l /media/disk
<mooper> flaccid_ I dont know about kde/hal
<melinda> hi
<mooper> flaccid_ Any Ideas?
<mooper> hi melinda
<flaccid_> looking now
<mooper> ta
<melinda> :)
<flaccid_> mooper, do you know at what point the system mounted the filesystem in question?
<mooper> flaccid. when I plugge in the usb drive
<flaccid_> kde version, mooper ?
<mooper> 3
<flaccid_> ok
<flaccid_> mooper, can you paste dmesg please
<flaccid_> pasebin
<flaccid_> mooper, also did you just plugin the drive and it mounted etc. ?
<mooper> flaccid_: yes thats right
<flaccid_> mooper, ok no problem. the drive is ext3, you just need to change permission on what you need to...
<mooper> flaccid_: dmesg http://rafb.net/p/TVHgXa41.html
<flaccid_> mooper, do you know how to change permissions on files?
<mooper> yeah but the disk is mounting with wierd permissions
<flaccid_> mooper, well its ext3 so it should have permissions on any file..
<flaccid_> but you are right, i would of assumed hal would but users in the option
<mooper> /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,data=ordered)
<flaccid_> mooper, change a file to be owned by you with 740 and then see if you can modify it under user
<flaccid_> if you can, its working properly, if it doesn't then you need uid and gid mount options
<mooper> ok
<flaccid_> so change the perms under sudo/root
<ubuntu> hi
<Fra_kikka> hi
<Fra_kikka> wo speak with me?
<flaccid_> howdy
<dalew> how do I get ndiswrapper to autoload??
<dalew> nvrmnd figured it out
<flaccid_> dalew, /etc/modules ?
<Walzmyn> why if i mouse over an .xml or a .desktop file do I get an error about the file not being a proper amarok podcast file?
<flaccid_> Walzmyn, from memory thats a bug
<Walzmyn> flaccid, how do i squish it? it's anoying as hell
<flaccid_> i think its because text/html is put in the desktop entries
<flaccid_> Walzmyn, um what is the exact error?
<Walzmyn> flaccid, what desktop entries?
<Walzmyn> flaccid, hold, i'll reproduce it.
<Walzmyn> The desktop entry file
<Walzmyn> /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<Walzmyn> has an invalid menu entry
<Walzmyn> addAsPodcast.
<daddy> hello everyone
<Walzmyn> what I wanna know is why it kicks that in just by mousing over a file
<Walzmyn> hi
<flaccid_> Walzmyn, remove text/html from the file opening it with kdesudo /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<flaccid_> oops kdesudo kate /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<flaccid_> Walzmyn, its a but
<flaccid_> bug
<Walzmyn> ok, I see that
<Walzmyn> What is the purpose of this file? why would you want to add something just in a mouseover?
<flaccid_> cool
<nosrednaekim> Walzmyn: thats a menu-option thing
<flaccid_> Walzmyn, it doesn't work like that. i have never used an ipod, but i do know that podcasts are xml so text/html doesn't seem valid. this fix worked with another user.
<Walzmyn> nosrednaekim, menu-option?
<v6lur> aaargh, kde4.1 beta made env variable lang disappear and now all accented characters (äöü etc) are b0rked :(
<nosrednaekim> Walzmyn: WHEN YOU RIGHT CLICK ON IT
<v6lur> how to fix it?
<Walzmyn> nosrednaekim, oh, but I'm not, i'm just mousing over it
<v6lur> at least i *think* it's kde4.1's fault...
<flaccid_> v6lur, kde4 help is in #kubuntu-kde4
<nosrednaekim> Walzmyn: ooops.. sorry caps
<v6lur> ok
<Walzmyn> nosrednaekim, too late, my feelings are hurt now  :(
<Walzmyn> flaccid, text/html didn't fix it, I just removed the whole line. I don't use podcasts anyway
<flaccid_> Walzmyn, oky doke.
<Agent_bob> nosrednaekim you mean you didn't yell on purpose ?      but it fit so well...
<flaccid_> yeah i never used one so not sure the rationale behind that thing
<Walzmyn> thanks for the help guys @ flaccid & nosrednaekim
<flaccid_> np
<Walzmyn> ahh, and I also just got my virtualbox back to running
<flaccid_> cool
<nosrednaekim> Agent_bob: lol
<Walzmyn> flaccid, yeah, i ditched the repository packages and DL'd the not-so-free version from Sun: it works
<Colonel_Panic> OK I jjust finished upgrading
<flaccid_> ouch
<flaccid_> but sweet
<Colonel_Panic> um
<flaccid_> im listening to ebtg
<flaccid_> need to de-stress
<Colonel_Panic> the system tray icons are still appearing on the desktop
<flaccid_> oops wrong chan my bad.
<Colonel_Panic> what's ebtg?
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, with compiz?
<Colonel_Panic> yes
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, sorry man everything but the girl
<Colonel_Panic> I think I need to uninstall compiz or something
<Colonel_Panic> oh ok
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, does it work normal without compiz?
<Colonel_Panic> well I need to disable compiz to check, don't I?
<flaccid_> yeah
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, in konsole kwin --replace
<flaccid_> or use a tray icon or watever you use normally
<Walzmyn> anybody familiar with the KDE4daily virtual images?
<SSJ_GZ> Walzmyn: -> #kde4daily :)
<flaccid_> or #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 related
<Walzmyn> ah, ok
<Colonel_Panic> OK I'm still having the same problem
<Colonel_Panic> if I disable compiz, I get like 16 desktops and my window decorations disappear
<flaccid_> !compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, the above links talks about what is needed. in kubuntu you need to do a couple of things to make sure window decs are retained
<Colonel_Panic> If Hardy has its own desktop effects, I'd rather just uninstall compiz entirely
<Colonel_Panic> it seems to be much more of a liability then a benefit at this point
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, true. just keep in mind the effects are with k not hardy so it doesn't have all that compiz fusion has
<Colonel_Panic> disabling it appears to create a cluster-fuck of other problems
<Agent_bob> hmmm just noticed my mouse wont move up or down.   only left/right   ;/
<Colonel_Panic> eh?
<Colonel_Panic> the effects are with KDE?
<flaccid_> yeah
<Colonel_Panic> what version KDEW is this?
<Colonel_Panic> KDE
<Colonel_Panic> (I need a new keyboard)
<Colonel_Panic> Can I disable Emerald without losing my window decorations?
<flaccid_> actually that may be with kde4 only. if you got system settings | desktop can you select effects options?
<Agent_bob> looks like a reboot to fix it.   back soon
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, yes if you followed the guide and did what is necessary
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, might i suggest #compiz-fusion for better help. i dont use it sorry hard to remember
<Colonel_Panic> I'm not seeing and option for effects in the system settings | desktop
<Nyad> restricted driver manager isn't in advanced tab of system settings, how do i use it
<Colonel_Panic> well there
<Colonel_Panic> there's no answer in the #compix-fusion channel
<flaccid_> Nyad, sudo apt-get install restricted-manager-kde && kdesudo restricted-manager-kde
<flaccid_> be patient i gues
<ForgeAus> its #Compiz-fusion
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, i could be wrong. i thought in the last version of kde3 they added a gui. its kde4 that has the native effects but kde3 should switch to compiz. i could be totally wrong
<Colonel_Panic> ForgeAus: Yeah I misspelled it in here but nobody's responding in #compiz-fusion
<Agent_bob> "huston, we have a problem!"
<Agent_bob> i think the birth certificate has expired on my mouse.
<nosrednaekim> Colonel_Panic: yes, there is syetm->desktop efttects but thats probably not going to help much
<Agent_bob> anyone ever have a mouse "die" on you ?
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: only a laser
<nilpat10> no
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato me either till now.
<MilitantPotato> I've heard of the springs on the ball contacts going out thought.
<Agent_bob> springs ?     heh.   not aplicable
<Agent_bob> that would be a marble mouse you are talking about,   no ?
<nosrednaekim> Agent_bob: yep... twice
<nosrednaekim> both opticals
<nosrednaekim> one was the left button
<nosrednaekim> the other was microsoft crap and the "tail" went
<Agent_bob> the up/down stepper is not functioning on this on.     two button ps2 + wheel       looks like everrything but the up/down movement still works.
<Agent_bob> s/on/one/
<Nyad> when I'm updating with updates that I have been notified of, what's the difference between purging and removing?
<nosrednaekim> purging removes config files IIRC
<flaccid_> Nyad, purging removes global rc/config files that can be left
<nosrednaekim> not config files in /home... but in etc
<Nyad> and removing?
<nosrednaekim> everything but that
<Nyad> everything but the global config files, and I have to manually get rid of the ones in home?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<Agent_bob> Nyad yep.  package manager does not touch ~
 * Agent_bob goes to get another mice
<andyho623> can someone tell me where ya enter in your network settings so I can input my ip and dns?? I looked in Network Settings but the only thing there are proxy settings
<flaccid_> andyho623, kde version?
<andyho623> 4
<nosrednaekim> andyho623: do you have any net access?
<andyho623> nos: nope
<flaccid_> andyho623, kde4 support in #kde4-support as per topic
<flaccid_> andyho623, i mean #kubuntu-kde4
<nosrednaekim> andyho623: http://nosrednaekim.wordpress.com/2008/04/25/static-networking-in-kubuntu-804-kde4/
<andyho623> thx nos!! :)
<Nyad> flaccid_: with this command sudo apt-get install restricted-manager-kde && kdesudo restricted-manager-kde.  isn't it kdesu and not kdesudo?
<MilitantPotato> kdesu is now kdesudo
<flaccid_> Nyad, depends on what version of kubuntu you are on. its always been sudo and not su anyway
<Nyad> oh ok
<Erny> Please, someone help, when I start Kubuntu, KDE doesn't start, only terminal
<nosrednaekim> Erny: click on the session button in KDM and switch to "KDE"
<nosrednaekim> KDM is the login manager
<Erny> there is not KDM running
<nosrednaekim> oh.
<Erny> it doesn't start
<Erny> I see only terminal prompt
<nosrednaekim> Erny: did you do anything recently?
<fran> hola
<Erny> I just set new resoltution but it was fine
<flaccid_> check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Erny> The last line says:
<Erny> Screens found but none have a usable configuration
<fran> spanish channel?
<Colonel_Panic> is there a way to remove cmpiz fusion without ruining my desktop functionality?
<flaccid_> Erny, need to look for the actual error above that
<flaccid_> !en | fran
<ubottu> fran: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<flaccid_> err
<flaccid_> !es | fran
<ubottu> fran: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, totally remove?
<fran> thanks
<flaccid_> just remove the packages
<fran> see you
<Colonel_Panic> can I do that?
<flaccid_> cia0 fran
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic,  yeah
<Colonel_Panic> which packages do I need to remove?
<Erny> flaccid_: it's very long, how do I show it?
<flaccid_> !compiz-fusion | Colonel_Panic
<ubottu> Colonel_Panic: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<flaccid_> !pastebin | Erny
<ubottu> Erny: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Colonel_Panic> I have a feeling Emerald is the root of the trouble, because whenever I replace the desktop with kwin, all my window decs disappear
<MachinTrucChose> !partitioning
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Colonel_Panic> I need to take a break here
<nosrednaekim> Erny: do this "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<MachinTrucChose> !QTParted
<ubottu> Factoid qtparted not found
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, did you read the wiki article about that?
<flaccid_> Erny, or just grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log; grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log for all of the errors an warning
<MachinTrucChose> huh, the qtparted is part of the apt-get list but it gets a 404 when it tries to find it.
<andyho623> yea networking fixed!! thx again nos!!!!!
<Erny> flaccid_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18536/   and http://paste.ubuntu.com/18537/
<flaccid_> thanks
<flaccid_> Erny, your virtual size is too big for your hardware
<Nyad> how do I check how much internet traffic has passed through my pc today and on other days?
<Erny> flaccid_: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ? should I edit that?
<flaccid_> Erny, which is wierd because you asked for 2048 with max 2048 so you could have an incorrect modeline
<flaccid_> Erny, yeah or pastebin for a perusal
<deamon3> i need the BACKTRACK 3 Repositories
<flaccid_> deamon3, can't help here sorry.
<trixon> Hi, I just reinstalled my system and forgot the name of a program I use a lot, it's like krandr for quick res change
<The_ManU_212> http://pastebin.com/m1ad57da4 <-- is my fstab ok?, why are the dvd using udf and why  are they in fstab?
<deamon3> where i will go ?¿
<flaccid_> trixon, krandrtray or xrandr in cli
<flaccid_> deamon3, i ask myself that every day
<flaccid_> The_ManU_212, its set like that to support both udf and iso9660
<Erny> flaccid_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18541/ ....there is also xorg.conf.1  there, might that be a backup
<Erny> hmmm xorg.conf.bak too
<flaccid_> Erny, do you do more than 1 display or you just need 1 ?
<jaakkome> uh, I have a problem with Qparted
<Erny> just 1
<jaakkome> It won't start...
<boggystudios> Does anyone here have a reccomendation for an alternative to ksysguard for monitoring activity on a remote maching?
<flaccid_> Erny, lspci|grep VGA please
<Agent_bob> hmmm now i have a genuine hp mouse plugged into this genuine dell computer  ;/       but it works.
<flaccid_> !doesntwork | jaakkome
<ubottu> jaakkome: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jaakkome> it does not start
<flaccid_> jaakkome, start it from konsole, what does it say for errors etc. ?
<Erny> flaccid_: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
<flaccid_> Erny, what sort of monitor is it and what resolution?
<jm87> hi i m matteo i m very much problem with m i pod
<The_ManU_212> flaccid_ can you tell me if my fstab is fine? http://pastebin.com/m1ad57da4
<Erny> flaccid_: that's a virtual machine and I think it should support any resolution, no?
<jaakkome> hmm, it started from the konsole without problems :O
<trixon> flaccid_, thank you, it was krandrtray!
<flaccid_> The_ManU_212, looks ok to me i guess but i have no idea what you should be enabling a lot is commented. is there a problem?
<flaccid_> np trixon
<jaakkome> so I guess the problem was just with the KDE meny entry
<flaccid_> jaakkome, i guess so or at least possibly
<flaccid_> you could compare the locations
<The_ManU_212> flaccid_ no all the comments re only hints, no "Mount-code"
<flaccid_> Erny, huh you use a virtual machine, what do you mean. if you take out 		Virtual	2048	1536 it may work, if it doesn't take out all modelines and resolutions
<kiran_> hi guys
<The_ManU_212> flaccidwhat about the pass numbers i read  that only root shpuld be set o 1 the others to 2
<flaccid_> The_ManU_212, is there a problem with it?
<flaccid_> do you need what pass is, i mean i don't know your requirements so i coulnd't possibly know what is right The_ManU_212
<flaccid_> need=know
<jm87> after the connection beetween my ipod  and my ubuntu pc , i can t do the  loading of  my music on my i pod with hipo or amarok why ?
<The_ManU_212> flaccid_ i dont know what pass is
<kiran_> which bittorrent client do you guys use? i got azureus but its too buggy and keeps crashing
<flaccid_> The_ManU_212, its fsck basically
<The_ManU_212> flaccid_ the only problem is that i thought exec could be a lack of security so i changed it to noexec, is that right?
<flaccid_> The_ManU_212, no
<flaccid_> unix permissions are used for that
<jm87> i need some advise s
<Agent_bob> wha kind of fs are we playing with ?
<The_ManU_212> flaccid_ a friend told me it would be possible that rootkits can execute with exec
<flaccid_> The_ManU_212, root kits can exec anything if they have um root...
<Agent_bob> wha kind of fs are we playing with ?
<The_ManU_212> flaccid_ so exec makes sense
<Agent_bob> flaccid_ what's he doing ?
<ibou> how to create a wifi network between one windows  pc and one kubuntu pc ?
<flaccid_> no it doesn't make sense
<ibou> i want to chare filews
<ibou> files
<ibou> share
<FoxII> run windows in kubuntu/kubuntu in windows?
<Agent_bob> !samba | ibou
<ubottu> ibou: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<flaccid_> The_ManU_212, its sensible to put noexec on an FS that has no requirement to run binaries. but if you need to run at least 1 binary then its not feasible.
<flaccid_> FoxII, checkout http://andlinux.org
<flaccid_> and wine for the other way around obviously :)
<FoxII> flaccid, thanks :)
<flaccid_> np
<ibou> thanks Agent_bob
<adac>  where can I set the language of the keyboard in kde4_
<NickPresta> adac, ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<Dragnslcr> Anybody else having network problems since any recent updates? For some reason, my connection goes down after about 10 minutes, and I have disable/enable eth0 to get it back
<flaccid_> Dragnslcr, what driver and card are you using on which release?
<Dragnslcr> Onboard NIC
<Dragnslcr> Just started today after I rebooted from a kernel update
<flaccid_> Dragnslcr, so like what is lscpi | grep -i network ?
<FoxI2> If it's any help, To change the keyboard settings, click the kde icon, hover over Computer and system settings will be at the top under Applications.
<Dragnslcr> flaccid_- nothing
<Dragnslcr> KNetwork Manager lists it as an nVidia MCP55
<flaccid_> Dragnslcr, maybe it comes up different. can you see it in lscpi at all ?
<flaccid_> what connectivity is it eg. which bus
<Dragnslcr> 00:08.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)
<Dragnslcr> 00:09.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)
<Dragnslcr> Those are for the two onboard NICs
<crashhandler> what is the run command for songbird?
<flaccid_> Dragnslcr, do you get any output in /var/log/messages or dmesg when it drops off the net ?
<Rambytes> Hi everyone!
<Rambytes> :)
<Dragnslcr> Haven't checked
<flaccid_> howdy
<Rambytes> I know this answer i,m sure already solved, but i'm new so i don't know how to install a new theme in Kubuntu. I've download a theme in kde-look.org (a tar.gz file) and when I try to install the theme, Kubuntu tell me that theme is invalid... So, i download the wrong file or i'm not at the right place in kubuntu to install theme???
<flaccid_> Rambytes, sounds right to me. did you try another theme?
<Agent_bob> The_ManU_212 yes that's one of the known issue.  and hal + automount is still being developed.  so it will improve with a little time.      no.  irc only.
<Dragnslcr> flaccid_- there it goes again. Nothing in /var/log that I can see
<The_ManU_212> Agent_bob: ok, so if my dvd devices work with fstab...never change a runnig system?
<Rambytes> flaccid, No, but i've check something, the theme i've downloaded is for KDE 3.2+ .... what command I can type to know the version of my KDE?
<NickPresta> Rambytes, the theme should work fine.
<Agent_bob> The_ManU_212 i didn't say "never change a runnig system"     in fact my moto is "if it isn't broken, fix it."    :)   but as a general rule.  things you don't mess with,  keep working longer.
<Rambytes> NickPresta: But what can I do to know the version of KDE i have?
<NickPresta> Rambytes, open up a KDE application (Konqueror for example) and go to Help -> About KDE
 * Agent_bob expands "mess with" to include "update/upgrade"
<Rambytes> NickPresta: Ok, I have the 3.5.9
<NickPresta> Rambytes, yeah. That's fine. The theme should work.
<NickPresta> what theme is it for?
<Nece228> visi klausykit simuko!
<crashhandler> what is the run command for songbird?i installed songbird but cant find it on kmenu...
<flaccid__> crashhandler, whast is songbird and where did you get it from?
<Rambytes> NickPresta: Because i'm new in Linux, and it's hard for me to not return in windows, I want to install a XP theme like... like the kde_xp_full-1.3
<crashhandler> http://getsongbird.com/
<Nece228> visi klausykit simuko!
<Erny> Someone please help, I can't choose lower reolution than 1280x1024
<NickPresta> Rambytes, I mean, is it a full KDE theme? Can you give me the link to where you gotit from?
<flaccid__> crashhandler, how did you install it?
<Rambytes> NickPresta: Sure.... wait
<crashhandler> http://phorolinux.com/installing-songbird-03-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<Rambytes> NickPresta: here: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/kde3+xp+style?content=1499
<flaccid__> crashhandler, and did you read the documentation ?
<crashhandler> yeah,but the documentation is too...
<flaccid__> crashhandler, the link you gave me advises: Exec=/opt/Songbird/songbird
<flaccid__> and in gui, To run Songbird 0.3, you can click Applications → Sound & Video → Songbird.
<crashhandler> should i go to that directory?
<flaccid__> crashhandler, no just run the command
<crashhandler> yeah i know but it is not there...
<crashhandler> owh okok
<crashhandler> i try first
<Rambytes> NickPresta: Got it?
<flaccid__> well if its not there then ask them
<NickPresta> Rambytes, yep. Inspecting it now.
<flaccid__> crashhandler, if you followed step 2. under root it should be there otherwise you stuffed up
<Rambytes> NickPresta: ok and after i will ask my second question (harder one)
<NickPresta> Rambytes, wow. That is a fairly comprehensive theme.
<Rambytes> NickPresta: What do you mean (sorry, my english is not very good0
<John_S> When I go into "manual configuation" in knetworkmanager, the only encryption option it gives is WEP, not any variant of WPA. Am I missing something? How do I connect to a network with WPA encryption?
<Rambytes> NickPresta: and where do go in KDE to install a new theme???
<Manabu> my kaffeine entered in an loop when I tried to play an .wmv file
<Agent_bob> The_ManU_212 yes the fstab looks fine to me.  the  line with the vfat fs has "defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=1000"  which i would perfer to contain  "defaults,utf8,fmask=117,dmask=007,gid=1000"    that is only a small failsafe to keep you from accidently executing something that you don't mean too but dubble clicked in place of single clicked maybe.
<Manabu> it opens the codec instaler, but then spits an error saying that the codec is already instaled
<Manabu> I click ok in that error, and it opens the codec instaler again
<NickPresta> Rambytes, its complicated and the instructions are written in Italian. Apparently, you're supposed to unpack the tar.gz and run the 'install-usr.sh' script or the 'install-opt.sh' / 'install-opt-kde3.sh' script. I don't know is this theme will overwrite default files (it looks like it will though) so I would use this theme with care (or find another theme)
<Manabu> an so on..
<Manabu> in VLC the video has no audio...
<Manabu> in windows, all work perfeclty
<Rambytes> NickPresta: and where do go in KDE to install a new theme???
<flaccid__> yeah Rambytes that them is non standard
<SlimeyPete> wmv is never much good under Linux
<Manabu> others videos have audio
<NickPresta> Rambytes, this theme is complicated. You can't install it with the System-Settings area. You need to run the install-*.sh scripts and then it will be in the System-Settings area. At least that is what I understand.
<SpeS> hi, If I have in sources.list: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main ... should I have KDE4.1?? becouse I think I have 4.0.3b, at least that's what apt-cache show kdebase-kde4 says...??
<DJG9282> Hi guys. If i wanted to manually install a different kernal to the kubuntu operating system how would i do that...for instance..i am downloading linux-image-2.6.21.0-22_2.6.21.0-22.i686.deb to my desktop...how could i install this package? do i have to put it to a certain directory before installing it or i could do it right from the desktop?
<SlimeyPete> tends to depend on the version of wmv that it was encoded with
<Manabu> hum, but kaffeine should not enter in an endless loop
<flaccid__> SpeS, help for kde4 is in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid__> !kernel | DJG9282
<ubottu> DJG9282: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<SpeS> ok flaccid__ sorry :)
<Manabu> I think i will try smplayer
<flaccid__> SlimeyPete, if wmv doesn't render correctly then thats pretty much how it is on linux. its a closed microsoft codec
<Rambytes> NickPresta: Ok thanks.... and just to be sure, where I need to go to install a new theme?
<SlimeyPete> flaccid__: yeah, I know.
<SlimeyPete> I avoid it like the plague, personally
<SlimeyPete> but I imagine it's annoying if you have a wmv-enabled camera or video playback device.
<DJG9282> flaccid_: i was instructed by linmodems.org that the modem that i have does not work with the kernal on my system and has only worked on a kernal with a different version
<flaccid__> DJG9282, we dont help with recompiling kernels but you can follow the guides
<DJG9282> ok thanks
<NickPresta> Rambytes, unpack the archive (right click on the tar.gz package and select Extract Here. Then, open up a Konsole and change to the extracted directory (cd kde_xp_full-1.3) then run: chmod +x install-usr.sh && ./install-usr.sh
<Agent_bob> The_ManU_212 no no.  what i mean is, that if your windows system is compromised and someone puts malusious code in a file on the vfat then you boot linux  you might execute something that you didn't know was there.
<flaccid__> Agent_bob, not possible on linux unless its run in wine under root and can do stuff..
<Rambytes> NickPresta: Forget about this theme..... I will not install it
<alucardromero> I was just about to say, how is that possible?
<Rambytes> NickPresta: But just tell me where to go to install a theme from the desktop of kubuntu
<flaccid__> and even then its not going to do much at all if that occurs because its unix filesystem and not windows. it aint going to translate an absolute c:\stuffthisup.exe to /stuffthisup.exe then run under wine. it just doesn't happen... thus why noexec is meaningless most of the time :)
<Rambytes> NickPresta: from the K menu!
<NickPresta> Rambytes, press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol". Then go to Appearance and Themes. There is a Theme Manager section
<Agent_bob> flaccid_ yes possable.  you would need all the convo to see the issue.    question was about executing things stored on vfat
<flaccid__> Agent_bob, yes i helped initially and advised.
<vitviper> this sucks
<flaccid__> you do realise the virus would have to call wine amongst the other things i mentioned in both cases?
<vitviper> for some reason the WoW installer crashes on my PC in Wine
<vitviper> but ran just fine on my laptop
<flaccid__> vitviper, i don't recommend doing the installer method for WoW
<vitviper> ?
<flaccid__> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Daisuke_Laptop> Agent_bob: i got a response on that dd bug
<Rambytes> NickPresta: THKS!!!
<flaccid__> vitviper, from the above link there should be a WoW page. you want to not use the installer method and instead copy or use another method. i've never installed wow under wine succesfully. i copy and edit the *.wtf files
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Laptop yeah ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Agent_bob: yeah, the bug's invalid
<Daisuke_Laptop> Agent_bob: dd if=/dev/scd0 of=~/new.iso conv=noerror
<Daisuke_Laptop> the conv= part is what we both missed
<Daisuke_Laptop> (mainly because it's never mentioned, i don't think
<Daisuke_Laptop> )
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Laptop hmmmm    revisiting the manual now...
<Daisuke_Laptop>  conv=CONVS
<Daisuke_Laptop>               convert the file as per the comma separated symbol list
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah, it's mentioned, i feel like an idiot now :)
<Rambytes> This is my second question: in my laptop, I have a "endless" wheel to control my volume. The problem is I only have 6 positions: 0% - 19% - 41% - 63% - 83% - 100%. What can I do to have "more" position? (example, raise or drop the volume by 5%, not 20%!)
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Laptop i see the problem.  it's a formating issue in the manual page.  there is no step for the list of conv symbols    so they do not appear to be a subset
<Daisuke_Laptop> right
<Agent_bob> so the bug is actually in the man page.  and should be filed there   i guess
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Laptop you are no less an idiot than i on that one.     (not that that will make you feel any better)
<Daisuke_Laptop> Agent_bob: actually it does make me feel better - you've been doing this a lot longer than i have :D
 * Agent_bob wonders how being an idiot longer helps  ? ! * & ?
<jaakkome> I'm still having some trouble with qtparted
<flaccid__> jaakkome, wish i could help. fdisk might be a good option if you have problems
<Rambytes> I've start Konversation one and now, each time I reboot Kubuntu, Konversation start.... where I can go to stop this application to start each time?
<nosrednaekim> Rambytes: systemsettings->advanced->session manager
<jaakkome> fdisk doesn't seem to identify my existing partitions
<Rambytes> nosrednaekim: run a empty session?
<nosrednaekim> Rambytes:  yep
<jaakkome> also, it shows the size to be 100.0 GB, which is too small
<Rambytes> nosrednaekim: brb i will try
<Rambytes> nosrednaekim: Yeah! You're a great!!!
<nosrednaekim> :P
<Rambytes> nosrednaekim: and now, how to start MY application automaticly??
<mary_> ciao
<Rambytes> How can I start automaticly a application when I boot in Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<gdss> hi mary_
<gdss> what are you looking for?
<mary_> sorry this is my firs time in Konvrsation
<mary_> bye
<drurew> can someone  help me with this compilation error please :http://paste.ubuntu.com/18562/
<drurew> i am attempting qt tool kit ....per this how to ...http://www.zetcode.com/articles/qt4/
<drurew> is there perhaps an easyer way to do this then source code...is there no apt-get for the qt toolkit?
<flaccid__> drurew, i'll check it out brb
<zp34> someone know how open flv files whit kdenlive?
<nicolas> tg
<nicolas> Hilter
<BluesKaj> zp34, vlc will open them
<jaakkome> I created a new ext2 partition (finally). How can I switch it's ownership from root to my username?
<flaccid__> drurew, what are your actual requirements qt wise?
<stdin> jaakkome: mount it somewhere and do "sudo chown username: /place/you/mounted/it"
<zp34> yes , but i ned edit them
<drurew> flaccid__:. im trying to build a desktop widget and i came across this tool kit as an option
<flaccid__> jaakkome, uid option in fstab entry
<jaakkome> great, thanks chown was the command I was looking for
<jaakkome> hmmm
<flaccid__> drurew, yes but what version of qt do you need and which files - libs/dev ?
<drurew> flaccid__: i have both ..4.4 & 3.3.....i had hoped for the more up to date but i am not really sure what i need _:D
<flaccid__> drurew, there is your problem. 4.4 is the up to date.
<flaccid__> check what you need exactly before asking :)
<drurew> : ) k sorry man
<flaccid__> np
<drurew> i think ...well this is the problematic compilation error:
<drurew> moc.y: In function ‘int yyparse()’:
<drurew> moc.y:908: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to ‘char*’
<stdin> that's a warning, not an error
<drurew> am i maybe missing a lib ?
<flaccid__> drurew, where does it actually fail
<drurew> perhaps runing the 3.3 may work better?
<drurew> one sec
<zp34> in ubuntu kdenlivecan edit flv files , but un kubuntu no,  ithink ned a plugin for that
<drurew> at make
<drurew> kernel/qt_x11_p.h:69:22: error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<stdin> !xlibs
<ubottu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following package: xorg-dev
<drurew> stdin: wicked sweet dude
<drurew> thanks
<mooper> does kubuntu not like usb2?
<drurew> mooper: it lot ves i
<drurew> *it loves it
<drurew> ;)
<mooper> drurew: kubuntu 7.10?
<drurew> mooper: well sure why shouldnt it
<mooper> ca I have just plugged in a disk and it is very slow :(
<drurew> whats the trouble
<mooper> Im sure its usb 1
<drurew> yeah .... is it like a "smart*" disk ?
<drurew> oh well then theres your prob
<flaccid__> how are you sure?
<mooper> I dunno, its some maxtor 400GB thingy
<mooper> Im not sure
<drurew> maybe the port is a usb 1
<flaccid__> hmm that doesn't sound sure. check dmesg and /var/log/messages for potential problems/errors
<drurew> but the hd is prob usb 2
<flaccid__> hard disks dont use usb
<mooper> the port is DEF usb2
<mooper> its a 1 yr old dell lappy
<flaccid__> mooper, and how did you come to this conclusion?
<drurew> flaccid__: you could do some hard disk acceleration
<mooper> flaccid__: cos the drive access is so slow
<flaccid__> mooper, thats not a conclusion.
<gdss> what's the best tv show? lost?
<flaccid__> drurew, err like what
<flaccid__> !ot | gdss
<ubottu> gdss: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<drurew> wait a sec
<flaccid__> !best > gdsss
<flaccid__> !best > gdsss
<flaccid__> !best > gdss
<mooper> okay, well how do I check what usb version devices are bieing connected as
<flaccid__> why try to accelerate something that is apparently under performing :)
<jaakkome> I want to share my new partition to our local network. Is there a reason why I should use NFS instead of Samba?
<zp34>  someone know how open for edit  flv files whit kdenlive?
<flaccid__> <flaccid__> hmm that doesn't sound sure. check dmesg and /var/log/messages for potential problems/errors
<drurew> yeah thats probly right there flacid
<flaccid__> jaakkome, no.
<FoxII> I'm running kubuntu with no internet (don't ask) where can I find out what I need in terms of packages to play a dvd?
<basy> Is there any way to setup shorcut key for "Duplicate current line" in kate or katepart ? plz?
<mooper> flaccid__: I did allready but could see nothing abvious
<flaccid__> maybe its running fine then
<mooper> but it is so slow
<drurew> !hdparm
<flaccid__> !dvd | FoxII
<ubottu> Factoid hdparm not found
<ubottu> FoxII: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mooper> It is working fine just not as usb2
<drurew> hmmm that must be a gentoo thing only
<flaccid__> mooper, how do you know that usb2 is not working?
<FoxII> cool. Thanks flaccid & ubottu.
<mooper> flaccid__	cos it is working at 12 mb/s not 480 mb/s
<mooper> I have been trying to copy a couple of GB of data to it for what seems like a week
<flaccid__> doesn't conclude that usb 2.0 is not working at all moooper
<drurew> mooper: do other devices function at average speed via the same port?
<mooper> drurew: Im just testing
<flaccid__> im off ciao
<mooper> drurew: actually I have a usb flash disk an I can write data to that at 5.8 MB/s
<drurew> mooper: i have an external hard drive which i would like to tweak to have fast writing read speed....it has an inbuilt function to "stop" speeds at what is called a "smart"setting
<Nyad> I want to install the restricted driver manager. when I type this: sudo apt-get install restricted-manager-kde && kdesudo restricted-manager-kde
<Nyad> it tell me
<Nyad> Package restricted-manager-kde is a virtual package provided by:
<Nyad>   jockey-kde 0.3.3-0ubuntu8
<Nyad> You should explicitly select one to install.
<drurew> another option to test you settings would be to check the speed in an alternative system
<Colonel_Panic> is there anything I can do to fix this compiz system tray bug?
<solo2365> QUESTION!: Ive went to a Java install page and the listings they have for linux are | Linux Self extracting RPM and Linux Self extracting | Kubuntu dosent use the RPM correct ??
<Pennycook> solo2365: Correct.  You can install java6 through Adept, though.
<solo2365> ok thanks
<taozen> una consulta
<drurew> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<eagles0513875> hola para todos
<eagles0513875> hey all
<solo2365> What is the package called for java? when i search i get alot.. can can you PM this answer to me?? im back and forth to another PC in the other room
<speeddemon24> please, if you plan on speaking spanish go to a spanish channel. its hard if you dont speak spanish to understand.
<eagles0513875> speeddemon24: i speak english
<eagles0513875> first language
<solo2365> ok n/m i had to search (Java 6) insted of just (java or java6) to get the correct search responce
<speeddemon24> no i meant those spanish speakers
<eagles0513875> oh
<eagles0513875> lol
<drurew> "ese"
<drurew> right ??
<drurew> dont hit me i dont know what that means :/
<engineer> solo2365 sun-java6-bin
<eagles0513875> drurew: lol
<calcmandan> trying to backup a game cd to an ISO, and k3b is reporting that it can only copy CD-Extra mixed mode CD's.  Is this accurate or am I missing a plugin?
<Nyad> kubuntu keeps trying to install 169.x version of the nvidia drivers, I want the 173.x drivers
<engineer> dependencies
<engineer> mixing repositories
<drurew> Nyad: how new is 173.x
<drurew> it may not be in the reps yet ...how bout compilation ?
<drurew> *source code
<Colonel_Panic> I'm having  a problem with my system tray icons showing up on my desktop instead
<Nyad> drurew: it's proprietary drivers
<matteo_> buona sera a tutti
<Colonel_Panic> Kopete will not log me  on to the IM networks, either
<calcmandan> anyone konw a good cd ripping software that'll do mixed mode ripping? k3b won't work for a particular disc of mine.
<eagles0513875> ciao matteo_
<Colonel_Panic> why it's dong this, I dunno
<eagles0513875> !it | matteo_
<ubottu> matteo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Colonel_Panic> it's been happening since I upgraded
<matteo_> tnks eagles
<eagles0513875> no problem
<Colonel_Panic> how can I log on to the IM networks in Kopete?
<eagles0513875> Colonel_Panic: thats the problem with upgrading you end up running into problems like you got
<eagles0513875> Colonel_Panic: its like pidgin
<Colonel_Panic> I had the system tray icon problem before I upgraded, and people in here told me that upgrading would fix that
<Colonel_Panic> so what should I do?
<Colonel_Panic> uninstall Kopete?
<eagles0513875> Colonel_Panic: thing with upgrading that pkgs from previous version to newer version change or are removed etc
<eagles0513875> Colonel_Panic: purge it reinstall
<Colonel_Panic> and what about this system tray issue?
<eagles0513875> Colonel_Panic: not sure about that
<hakxis> como habro conversacion en español??
<matteo_> my first day with linux....my first day in kubuntu
<eagles0513875> !es | hakxis
<ubottu> hakxis: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<hakxis> gracias
<eagles0513875> de nada
<eagles0513875> night all
<svenb> can someone tell me how to get the nvidia driver to work?
<Nyad> yeah, If I download it off nvidia site can I install it in single user mode?
<svenb> the installation can also be done by adept
<svenb> the correct xorg.conf is the problem
<Nyad> so how do I install it, that restricted driver manager only has the old 169 drivers and not the new 173 series of drivers
<svenb> i dont know about the series
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> i use standby and configured it like in a ubuntu wiki, but it works sometimes, and sometimes not
<The_ManU_212> why?
<hakxis> eagles me puedes ayudar porfavor ?
<SlimeyPete> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<SlimeyPete> !spanish
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<drurew> how can i  edit the .profile file
<drurew> i need to add PATH=/usr/local/qt4/bin:$PATH
<drurew> my brain must not be working today :(
<Paco_Paco> How can i improve font rendering in Kubuntu?
<iCEifer> hello, does kubuntu offer something similar to ubuntu's synpatic package manager? I can't find something like that on the Live CD
<engineer> iCEifer adept
<engineer> Paco_Paco install your graphics card drivers
<heinkel_111> !encryption
<ubottu> Factoid encryption not found
<heinkel_111> bah
<engineer> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<heinkel_111> anyone got some good reading on how to encrypt partitions on harddisks? I've got a new laptop and need to secure it a little
<The_ManU_212> i use standby and configured it like in a ubuntu wiki, but it works sometimes, and sometimes not
<The_ManU_212> why?
<mr--t> heinkel_113: http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/security/
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> I have got some troubles connecting to my fon wifi spot
<doktoreas> knetworkmanager stays always on the "getting ip"
<doktoreas> is there a way for debugging it?
<doktoreas> using wifi with other network works fine
<heinkel_113> mr--t: thank you...i am reading up :)
<Walzmyn> When did debian switch to gnome as the default install?
<mr--t> np
<SlimeyPete> Walzmyn: many years ago I think
 * mr--t thinks it was a wednesday....
<Walzmyn> SlimeyPete, been a long time since I attempted an install, I just made a virtual machine and was supprised to find Ga-Nome
<SlimeyPete> Walzmyn: I first used Debian five years ago and Gnome was default then.
<Walzmyn> And somewhat dissapointed
<Walzmyn> SlimeyPete, hmm. maybe i'm not remembering correctly - it has been at least that long for me as well
<grendal_prime> my spell checker is whack how do i turn it on for all of kde?
<grendal_prime> grrrrr
<grendal_prime> spellchecker
<grendal_prime> !aspell
<grendal_prime> !spellcheck
<ubottu> Factoid aspell not found
<ubottu> Factoid spellcheck not found
<mr--t> grendal_prime: system settings regional and language spell checker
<heinkel_113> mr--t: the nice looking webpage had an old (2004, 2.4 kernel) how-to :(
<mr--t>  :-(
<mr--t> heinkel_113: http://www.linux.com/articles/36596    how bout here
<jussi01> !info aspell | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: aspell (source: aspell): GNU Aspell spell-checker. In component main, is optional. Version 0.60.5-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 90 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<mr--t> jussi01:  ihave that option is settings as listed above
<mr--t> in^
<monkeybritches> Is there a way of getting Konqueror to synch/refresh the tree pane on the left when navigating folders in the right?
<deamon3> http://www.indianz.ch/toolslnxe.html
<The_ManU_212> i use standby and configured it like in a ubuntu wiki, but it works sometimes, and sometimes not
<monkeybritches> Was that in regards to my question about Konqueror?
<monkeybritches> Or maybe a better question is, can anyone recommend a file manager better than Konqueror?
<monkeybritches> Of course that's subjective...
<ece_> Lütfen yardım...
<ece_> türkçe bilen yok mu?
<ece_> TÜRK YOK MU?..........,
<NickPresta> ece_, what language?
<ece_> Turkish
<monkeybritches> !tk
<ubottu> Factoid tk not found
<ece_> ok
<NickPresta> !tr | ece_
<ubottu> ece_: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ece_>  thank yuo...
<ece_> :(
<monkeybritches> Ah...
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know how to unlock a cd drive that got locked while trying to write something to it with k3b?
<Exilant> anyone using kopete with the kopetex plugin working or the crypto plugin working?
<heinkel_113> for all the fanciness of kde 4 i still get teh olde kde3 konversation....
<engineer> heinkel_111 some apps are yet to be ported
<heinkel_111> seems like that :)
<heinkel_111> heinkel_111 = dekstop, heinkel_113 is laptop i am configuring now
<heinkel_111> in case that confused people a little...
<engineer> do you live in colorado?
<heinkel_113> who me?
<jussi01> heinkel_111: you may want to check out quassel
<engineer> yeah
<heinkel_113>  engineer: nope
<jussi01> heinkel_111: http://quassel-irc.org/
 * genii hands out coffees
<heinkel_111> thankses!
<engineer> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<engineer> !universe > solo5639_2
<Colonel_Panic> can somebody please help me with these problems I'm having?
<Colonel_Panic> first of all, Kopete won't connect. I've tried uninstalling it, but it apparently won't uninstall
<genii> Stating the nature of the problem may help in assesing what might be the solution to it
<Colonel_Panic> I have stated the problems I've been having all day
<Colonel_Panic> all day, eve
<mooper> If something is asking fr a password is there any way to provide that password in a bash script
<Colonel_Panic> before I even upgraded to Hardy
<Colonel_Panic> first of all
<Colonel_Panic> my system tray icos appear on the desktop every time I log in
<Colonel_Panic> 2nd, Kopete will not connect to any IM servers
<Exilant> mooper: depends on the program
<genii> Colonel_Panic: kde3 or kde4 ?
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: some guy named gladier reported the same in #kopete
<Exilant> although he's using gentoo
<Colonel_Panic> that's not me
<Colonel_Panic> I'm using Kubuntu
<deamon3> someone here have BACKTRACK ?¿
<Colonel_Panic> I had this problem with the damn system tray and people in here told me that upgrading would fix it
<Colonel_Panic> well guess what?
<Colonel_Panic> Id didn't, and now I have even more problems
<Colonel_Panic> why can I not uninstall Kopete?
<Colonel_Panic> why won't it connect automatically?
<Haza> Evening folks. What tool would you recommend for mounting a .iso?
<Colonel_Panic> is there a way to manually cxonnect it to the networks?
<Exilant> right klick on the network yo want to connect
<Exilant> choose online
<Colonel_Panic> does  nothing
<Exilant> hm, maybe kwallet again?
<nohelphere> do you find ti weird that adept tried ot remove everythign includign itself?
<nohelphere> adept tried to remove EVERYTHIGN it rmeoved itself
<Colonel_Panic> well, Kwallet has been eff'd up since all this crap with the system tray started
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: try it if you specify the password explicitly in kopete
<keaton> Greets, #kubuntu. I'm having a minor issue with Dolphin, it gives me this error every time I close a window: http://pastebin.com/d78124a2
<Colonel_Panic> theres no option to do that
<Colonel_Panic> who do I do that?
<Colonel_Panic> *how*
<nohelphere> all I did wa sinstall ncurses libraries
<keaton> My hard drive isn't full, and it most certainly isn't just saying it once. Other than that, it operates perfectly, I just want the message gone.
<Colonel_Panic> first of all, how do I fix this damn problem with the system tray icons showing up i the desktop?
<nohelphere> i think it remove dphp and al my othe rimportant stuff
#kubuntu 2009-06-01
<ghostsan> hi im a new user to kubuntu
<ghostsan> but are new in general to computer
<ghostsan> i got a few questions
<ghostsan> 1st question if i upgrade to the new 9.04 will it delete the programs i have installed, will i have to download all the programs again?
<Pici> If you use the upgrade functions from within Kubuntu it will upgrade the versions of software that you already have.
<Pici> It would be kind of useless if if deleted everything
<Pici> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ghostsan> thanks
<ghostsan> 2nd questiong, can i save docs on windows from kubuntu??
<ghostsan> i used mandriva a little and it would let me save docs on windows
<ghostsan> would not
<tertitten> anyone know a good and safe way to move a kubuntu installation from one partition to another, update fstab and then update grub ? as I'm asking here http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3104243.msg183233#new
<Pici> You can mount your Windows drives from within Kubuntu, but you probably won't be able to do the same from windows.  Theres a tool you can use on windows to write to the ext2 filesystem type, but I've had iffy experience with it in the past.
<ghostsan> thanks alot Mr. Pici
<MrDarkUser> Anybody know how to disable Tap-to-click on trackpads once and for-all ? This new fdi setup makes it a bit of a pain.  I don't want to set SHMconfig to be on, I just want tap to click to be gone gone gone
<MrDarkUser> I already tried editing the fdi file:  11-x11-synaptics.fdi
<tertitten> MrDarkUser: have you sheck if there's any ui packages for that particular device/driver ?
<tertitten> *checked
<liz2> is there another cd/dvd burning software that I can use other than k3b since mine is not working?
<MrDarkUser> tertitten: there is qsynaptics, but I couldn't get the shmconfig option to be on
<tertitten> to bad
<MrDarkUser> liz2: in my experience k3b has some good diagnostics
<MrDarkUser> liz2:  I'm starting it up to see if I can help
<liz2> MRDarkUser: my pc suffers from many defects and it seems k3b is now one of them
<MrDarkUser> liz2: settings configure k3b, then programs.. it gives green checkmarks if programs are configured correctly
<MrDarkUser> liz2: There is always the commandline... cdrecord and the make iso fs...   another obsitcle is how much stuff is running in the background?  "top" can help you figure out if a program is taking too many resources
<liz2> you mean the cddb configure?
<liz2> I want to make a data disk for my pictures
<liz2> MRDarkUser: nm now I know what u meant :)
<MrDarkUser> liz2: you may also need to select a lower writing speed.
<liz2> everything green except emovie, sox, transcode, vcdxbuild, vcdxminfo, and vcdxrip which were not found
<MrDarkUser> liz2: or your computer has a dirty cd burner ;)
<wizardslovak> whats the command to unrar?
<liz2> I get to the drag and drop menu but when it's time to burn, the cd does not start
<MrDarkUser> wizardslovak:  unrar --help  or man unrar
<MrDarkUser> liz2:  does it work it windows? or any other changes to the computer recently?
<genii> wizardslovak:  If "command not found" install some un-rar app
<genii> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<wizardslovak> ok i got unrar-free
<wizardslovak> can you actually tell me command
<MrDarkUser> wizardslovak: with unrar it's either e or x depending if you want the full path or just the files.  unrar x file.rar
<liz2> MrDarkUser: yes it works in windows, my pc is in peril, only way I got to boot linux was through grub
<genii> wizardslovak: Usually like: unrar-free -x rarfile destination
<liz2> which is why I need to do some backup now
<MrDarkUser> liz2: most people get to linux thru the grand unified boot loader...
<harjot[1]> ok guys how do u unhold held packages in kubuntu apt-get or aptitude etc...
<liz2> no my linux won't boot into login, nothing but black screen, I created supergrubdisk to get into grub and sign in
<harjot[1]> liz2 still online
<liz2> <--- never sleeps lol
<harjot[1]> does anyone no how to unhold packages held by aptitude or apt-get
<MrDarkUser> liz2: so something else is wrong..  sounds like you might have changed the disk order
<MrDarkUser> harjot[1]: unhold?   are you thinking like in gentoo?
<harjot[1]> no when i try to update, it says 151 not upgraded
<liz2> MrDarkUser: you might know xjjk and daskreech and others have tried to help the night b4, it's a rare lost cause
<MrDarkUser> harjot: you can add  backports repositories, and experimental repositories...
<liz2> planning on reinstall
<harjot[1]> this is because the packages are reported as held
<Pici> harjot[1]: How are you trying to upgrade?
<harjot[1]> sudo apt-get upgrade/update
<harjot[1]> or aptitude
<harjot[1]> then press u
<harjot[1]> i need to update else i cant login to KDM
<MrDarkUser> liz2: the tutorial for fixing grub is pretty straight forward...  once you're in with the boot disk, you should be able to repair grub
<Pici> harjot[1]: if ther are new packages that have new dependencies then you'll need to use apt-get dist-upgrade
<harjot[1]> no i dont wont to change to 9.04
<Pici> harjot[1]: dist-upgrade does not upgrade to a new release, its a common misconception
<harjot[1]> it says though there
<Pici> Where?
<harjot[1]> ??????/
<liz2> I've tried repairing grup and it says done, still remains the same
<harjot[1]> when you type sudo apt-get it lists all parameters
<Pici> harjot[1]: It doesn't upgrade to a new release. Trust me. I use it all the time.
<harjot[1]> ok and if it doesn't work il come back [rite now im on crappy windows dual-boot]
<liz2> I just saw that under k3b settings, devices, under writer drives it shows none, maybe that's the prob
<liz2> ok, k3b is not detecting my cdwriter... how can I fix this???
<harjot[1]> ok back
<harjot[1]> helpful
<harjot[1]> command
<harjot[1]> mr dark user
<harjot[1]> are u there?
<harjot[1]> ty for the advice
<Pici> me?
<harjot[1]> yes
<harjot[1]> thanks 4 the help
<Pici> Sure, no problem.
<harjot[1]> still problem thouhg
<harjot[1]> the packages are displayed diffrerently and look as if they r about to be downloaeded
<harjot[1]> then it says failed to dowload
<harjot[1]> blah
<harjot[1]> blah
<harjot[1]> blah]
<harjot[1]> this is becuase thee packages are apparently being ''held'' 4 some reason [i hate the word now]
<harjot[1]> Pici: could u help plz
<harjot[1]> |
<genii> !enter | harjot[1]
<ubottu> harjot[1]: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<harjot[1]> you just wanted to do that i bet lol
<genii> harjot[1]: Hitting Enter after every word or two gets really annoying for people here to read. Especially when it's just the same word like "blah" a few times.
<harjot[1]> thisi knw soz
<harjot[1]> i should rlly put it on line
<harjot[1]> in 1 line i meant
<harjot[1]> Please could comeone tell me how to unhold packages???
<genii> harjot[1]: Use the pastebin website to put the exact messages you're getting from the upgrade attempt. Like what the package names of the held back ones are, etc etc
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<harjot[1]> umm.... i cant this is windows im using [dual-boot]
<harjot[1]> i ned to upgrade cause my keyboard wont work at kdm screen buit wrks at tty
<harjot[1]> i cant list them all there are 151 packages unless i use dist-upgrade!!!
<genii> harjot[1]: There is a command line irc client called irssi which you can use. Also there is package pastebinit which is for text-based pasting
<harjot[1]> oh.. really but how do i copy and paste from tty????????????/
<genii> harjot[1]: When you have pastebinit     it can put the output of a command to the website, and just gives the URL back for you.
<alan> b
<harjot[1]> pastebinit and irssi??? is that what i nede
<genii> harjot[1]: Alternately boot to livecd and return here. Where you can mount the ubuntu disk partition, read some dpkg logs there and pastebin those for us
<harjot[1]> ok so apt-get install pastebinit and apt-get install irssi???
<harjot[1]> which is quicker?????????
<harjot[1]> cause i must sleep soon
<genii> harjot[1]: If you are not comfy at commandline, boot to the livecd and come back here
<harjot[1]> i like commandline
<harjot[1]> will u be here tommrow???
<genii> We're here every day.
<harjot[1]> so u'll be here tommorrow to ask????
<genii> Yes.
<harjot[1]> in that case i'll get some sleep goto school do my homework and come back here in evening
<harjot[1]> ok bye
<harjot[1]> BtW im in primary school up to year 8 [im in year 7!!!]
<harjot[1]> lol
<harjot[1]> bye
<juan> espanich
<juan> q pasa
<genii> !es | juan
<ubottu> juan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sven_> Running stable version of Ubuntu 9.10. trying to install grafix drivers for ATI Raedon 9600. the manual suggests xorg-driver-fglrx, but it isn't working properly still
<liz2> is it normal for lilo.conf to be empty?
<faileas> hmm, dosen't kubuntu use grub by default?
<Kovert> liz2: arent we on grub now
<Serpardum[]> yes
<Serpardum[]> not grub 2 though
<Serpardum[]> lilo is dead I understand
<liz2> not on grub, I opened lilo.conf with kate
<Kovert> li means dead
<Serpardum[]> just because it exists doesn't mean it's being used
<liz2> oh, so I cant do any changes there
<Serpardum[]> my only lili is in: /usr/share/doc/memtest86+/examples/lilo.conf
<Serpardum[]> You can, they'll just be meaningless
<liz2> ok
<liz2> anyone else know how I can enable scsi emulation?
<Serpardum[]> I"m not sure it needs to be emulated?
<Kovert> liz2: what are you trying to do?
<liz2> Kovert: my k3b isn't recognizing my cd drive as writable
<talaman> where are the start/stop/on boot Deamon options for Ubuntu 9.04 kernel 2.6.28-11-generic..  Basically if i do a kill -9 on a Deamon, where can i go to restart it?
<Kovert> liz2: seriously check cables
<liz2> Kovert: what do you mean check cables?
<Kovert> liz2: the cd rom cables are you sure also they are scsi?
<claydoh> talaman: most of the start/stop scripts for daemons are found in /etc/init.d folder
<claydoh> talaman: ie $sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start|stop|restart is for kdm
<talaman> claydoh, are you saying they removed the gui that allowed you to click start or stop?
<liz2> Kovert: I don't know, I didn't install it, it's in the tower
<claydoh> talaman: most of them, though some are in system settings' srvices section
<Kovert> liz2: is the maachine isnt over 5 years old I doube it is scsi
<talaman> wow, that was stupid of them
<talaman> ok, wonder how far back i need to go to get that back
<Kovert> anyone know postgreSQL?
<claydoh> talaman: well, if you kill it in a terminal, why not stop/restart it in a better fashion there :)
<claydoh> talaman: but, yeah, there doesn't seem to be any kde4 based tool for that that I can see
<talaman> bbl
<leatherdruid> Can anyone help me diagnose an fstab cdrom problem?
<tanmay> Hi
<Adola> Hey, Does Kubuntu 9.10 auto install xorg if your card isn't supported by FGLRX?
<contrast> Greets, everyone. Anyone here using the panel spacer plasmoid? Mine doesn't want to stay put - it moves itself everytime I log out and back in.
<liz2> hi everyone I'm back, Is there a way to find out if kubuntu is detecting my cd drive?
<contrast> liz2: Open K3b (Kickoff Menu -> Applications -> Multimedia), or you could pop a CD in and check the device notifier plasmoid on the panel.
<underdog7> does anyone know a good hardware-help channel?
<contrast> underdog7: what exactly are you needing to know?
<underdog7> i'm having some issues with my laptop, and i'm pretty sure its hardware.  i need to trouble shoot.
<underdog7> contrast, do you have hardware experience?
<contrast> some, yes.
<contrast> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<contrast> :)
<liz2> contrast: well when I pop in a cd I noticed that the drive that's opening is the dvd-rom drive, yet I have a cdrw drive and it isn't opening
<liz2> and k3b is not detecting a writable drive
<contrast> is there a disc in there?
<contrast> ahh
<underdog7> sure.  it's irradict, but when i boot my laptop, it freezes -- this happens in any spot:  windows logo bootup, linux start; doesn't matter.  the HD light just goes out and that's it.  then if i actually get into an OS, it will eventualyl freeze -- mouse freeze -- everthing is dead.  windows has recently been telling me that "a USB port is experiencing a power surge."
<liz2> contrast: there's no disc in any of them
<Zorix> probably overheating
<Zorix> try memtest on grub boot loader
<underdog7> Zorix, so how do i go about (physically) repairing that?  new processor?  new fan?
<contrast> liz2: in K3b, go to Settings -> Configure K3b -> Devices. Nothing is coming up under Writer Drives?
<Zorix> does it seem to be moving air out of the vent
<liz2> contrast: nothing
<underdog7> Zorix:  yes, there is a light breeze
<Zorix> could also be hard drive issues
<contrast> liz2: you might try booting a live cd from the drive in question, just to make sure it is in fact working
<contrast> liz2: what brand drive is it?
<contrast> liz2: and how old?
<underdog7> Zorix, how long should i take this through a memtest?
<Zorix> depends on the amount of ram, usually hours
<Zorix> also try booting a live cd as well and see if it freezes during usage there.. could indicate the problems are hard drive related instead
<liz2> contrast: I can't get the cdrw drive to open, all I know it's a hp cd-writer, more than 6-10 yrs old
<underdog7> zorix:  hmm, okay.  thanks.  i have a feeling that it isn't tho -- sometimes, when that error happens, even the HP logo won't even show up when i turn on the laptop -- just black screen -- and i have to wait (keep it shut down) for a while to get the screen to come on during boot
<liz2> between 6-10 yrs^
<Zorix> does it do it while on battery or plugged in or both
<underdog7> both
<contrast> liz2: if it won't even open before kubuntu boots up (i.e., as soon as you power your computer on), it's probably time to replace it. you can get a dvd+-rw drive for ~$40
<Zorix> try running on ac without the battery plugged in then and remove any devices you have plugged in such as usb, firewire, pcmcia, etc
<underdog7> Zorix: i have. still the same.
<contrast> liz2: you could open up your box and make sure all the connections are secure, but barring that, i'd say trying to fix it would be more trouble than it's worth, unless it has some sentimental value. :)
<Zorix> did you go into bios and reload defaults?
<underdog7> no, but i wil now
<underdog7> i think it crashed on memtest -- but just a freeze
<Zorix> its most likely a hardware issue
<Zorix> if it freezes on memtest it could still be something else
<liz2> contrast: you think that would solve the problem? and if I did buy dvdrw where would it be placed, in place of cdrw or replace dvdrom?
<Zorix> does it seem to occur when the machine has been on for a while or does it do it when you first turn it on after being off for hours
<underdog7> yeah, that's the thign -- from what i've been experiencing, it seems like it may be heating -- b/c at first, when first turned on, i can actually get into an OS.  it's lagging so bad -- like i'll barely get to grub now
<Zorix> hmm
<Zorix> i seen bad ram do that too
<Zorix> its easier to swap out ram and eliminate that possibility than others
<underdog7> okay, so what does it seem like it could be:  (1) over-heating, (2) bad ram; is that it, you think?
<Zorix> could be motherboard/processor damage too
<contrast> liz2: i'd replace the drive that isn't working. ;)
<Zorix> the only thing it does eliminate is battery, hard drive, optical drive
<underdog7> Zorix: okay.  thanks.  unfortuntely, it will be difficult to repair since i have no extra hardware. i really appreciated your help.
<Zorix> actually, it still could be the hard drive if there is controller trouble.. remove the hard drive and boot using live cd and see if it still occurs in bios or cd
<liz2> contrast: I think you might be right, I checked in kinfocenter, found my drive names and through terminal, one ejects but not the other
<underdog7> one last thing tho:  if it is overheating, what do i reploace?
<Zorix> it could be freezing when trying to detect the hard drive
<underdog7> just the fan?
<underdog7> hmm, okay, i will do that, too.
<Zorix> it depends, a heatsink could have come loose
<underdog7> (but i must take the HD out tho, right?)
<Zorix> fan might not be working right
<contrast> liz2: bingo.
<Zorix> yea you have to take the hd out
<Zorix> to test that
 * contrast doesn't understand why KInfoCenter isn't installed by default.
<underdog7> okay, thanks zorix.  and for the overheating thing, if it is that, i just replace the fan?  or would i have to replace the processor?
<Zorix> well it may not be an easy part to find
<underdog7> hmm, okay.  thanks zorix.
<liz2> dang...new dvdrw drive it is, and k3b will detect automatically right?
<Zorix> what i do with my old laptop that has overheat issues and i need to run it for a while i get an ice pack and put a tower over it and put the laptop on top of it
<Zorix> it will cool it down.. if that seems to help it could tell you something
<contrast> liz2: it should
<contrast> liz2: have you installed anything like that before?
<contrast> internal, i mean
<liz2> contrast: no :)
<underdog7> zorix, hmm, yeah, thanks.  my roommate might have a fan base for his laptop that i can borrow
<Zorix> good luck
<underdog7> thanks Zorix.  i appreciate the tips.
<Zorix> np
<liz2> I've been told it's like a puzzle, color coded and such
<underdog7> oh, zorix, btw, is there any software that i may be able to run that can help me detect the problem??
<Zorix> i think pc-check is the best tool its just really expensive
<underdog7> do you know if it is on HIren's bootcd?
<contrast> liz2: http://www.wikihow.com/Install-a-CD/DVD-ROM-into-an-IBM/Windows-PC
<Zorix> probably not
<underdog7> okay, thanks zorix.  peace dude!
<Zorix> http://www.eurosoft-uk.com/pc_check.htm
<contrast> liz2: well, not quite color-coded, but still fairly self-explanatory. just remember the cd drive comes out through the *front* of your computer. i didn't know that going in and mistakenly removed my power supply to get the drive out. -_~
<Zorix> good luck
<liz2> contratst: cool, thanks
<contrast> np
<liz2> on another note, anyone know why I'd be having problems transfering files into an sd card?
<Zorix> whats the error
<contrast> Anyone here using the panel spacer plasmoid? Mine doesn't want to stay put - it moves itself everytime I log out and back in.
<Zorix> probably another kde bug
<liz2> sometimes I get error that file doesn't exist and sometimes it copies but disappears
<Zorix> does it work from a shell?
<liz2> Zorix: no, from shell it tells me Omitting: (the file path of the file)
<Zorix> when you use the cp command?
<liz2> Zorix: yep, tres wierd
<Zorix> what file is it omitting
<liz2> Zorix: the file I want to copy/move
<Zorix> is it a specific type of file each time
<Zorix> maybe the file is too large
<Zorix> could be corrupted
<Zorix> sd card could be mounted read only
<liz2> Zorix: the files are quite large, picture folders
<Zorix> do you have enough room to copy
<contrast> liz2: are the filenames fat32 compliant?
<liz2> yes, 6gb in sd card
<Zorix> good point
<Zorix> is the sd card fat32?
<contrast> liz2: that's almost a definite yes unless you've formatted it as something else
<liz2> I don't know that one, the pictures came from the same sd card of the camera
<Zorix> ok
<contrast> liz2: and you're copying the pictures individually, as opposed to an .zip file that contains all of them?
<Zorix> best bet is to copy the output of the cp command to a pastebin and link it here
<liz2> sure thing
<Zorix> one nasty zip file if it hit the fat32 file size limit
<liz2> contrast: I tried copying the folders the pics are in, not a .zip
<Zorix> did you use cp -R
<liz2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/185386/
<liz2> Zorix: no, just cp
<contrast> liz2: whenever you're copying, moving, or removing directories, you have to use the -r (recursive) option.
<liz2> contrast: oh, never knew that
<liz2> I'll try cp -R and let you know
<Zorix> moving you dont need to
<contrast> err, yeah. whoops
<liz2> the copy did work, but I copied to the wrong place!! Aaaahhhh!
<liz2> I don't need -R when moving correct?
<contrast> right
<liz2> what does 'failed to preserve ownership...' in terminal mean?
<contrast> that the destination files won't have the same owner as the ones you're copying. shouldn't matter in this case though
<Zorix> fat32 doesnt have security permissions
<Zorix> yea doesnt matter
<genii> Windows filesystems don't honour/have same file permission system as *nix, etc etc
<liz2> Oh, good, then it worked! :)
<genii> Even if you used -a to preserve permissions you woulda got same thing
<liz2> <-- feels like crying
<contrast> hehe
<genii> May want to do a chown on the new stuff now over to the owner on the ubuntu box which will use them
<contrast> genii: it's just on an sd card for her digital camera
<genii> Hm
<contrast> Anyone here using the panel spacer plasmoid? Mine doesn't want to stay put - it moves itself everytime I log out and back in.
<genii> Ah, ONTO the sd card FROM linux. Yeah then doesn't care
<liz2> :) hurray
<contrast> well, i'm off. g'nite, everyone.
<xjjk> liz2: how's it going?
<ElTimo> i accidentally uninstalled my display manager, and i need to get a wireless connection to reinstall it. i only have a command line system currently
<liz2> xjjk: I thought it was going well.. I was able to login to linux using supergrubdisk and using grub commands
<liz2> xjjk: and was happily cp files to sd card and now find out the pics won't open from them... never ending prob it seems
<xjjk> why won't they open from the SD card?
<ProfOak> xjjk is there an error message?
<liz2> xjjk: when guenview opens it nothing shows
<xjjk> liz2: is there an error message...
<liz2> xjjk: none at all, guenview opens but not the picture
<xjjk> liz2: did you try another viewer?
<xjjk> firefox perhaps?
<ProfOak> Oh woops
<xjjk> has anyone used Linux's RAID10?
<xjjk> I'm about to set it up... wondering if anyone had experiences
<liz2> xjjk: not firefox either
<xjjk> liz2: bleh
<liz2> truly unbelievable I say
<xjjk> liz2: again, I'm wondering whether your hardware is OK... is the disk in your desktop dying?
<xjjk> liz2: type sudo dmesg
<xjjk> see if you see anything related to ata or sata
<xjjk> and anything about resetting or I/O errors
<xp-killer> theres an addon for firefox to download videos from youtube.how do i install it?
<xp-killer> it look like 3 spinning little colour balls spining
<liz2> xjjk: some I/O errors in the end
<xjjk> liz2: yeah.. your disk might be dying..
<xjjk> that's why stuff is not copying properly and you're getting errors
<xjjk> liz2: and why the system stopped booting in the first palce
<liz2> means I will have a dead pc soon :(
<xjjk> liz2: yes
<liz2> it did identify my cdrw has an error, now I know why it wouldn't open
<xjjk> liz2: does your computer use SATA or PATA disks?
<liz2> xjjk: I don't know
<xjjk> liz2: how old is it?
<liz2> xjjk: 6-10yrs I think
<xjjk> liz2: yeah, PATA
<xjjk> liz2: when PATA disks fail, they tend to screw up the operation of other PATA devices
<liz2> xjjk: no hope then, at least the few that uploaded to an online drive seem ok so far
<xjjk> that's good
<Gamarok__> hey guys
<ProfOak> Sup?
<husayn_> i want to use calculator in kubuntu
<husayn_> I havnt seen any calculator yet in Kubuntu.. is there any ? if not which one to download and install
<BigPatice> use kcalc
<liz2> where do you modify kubuntu hardy hibernate and standby options?
<liz2> husayn: there's speedcrunch, should be in utilities
<liz2> g'nite all
<liz2> <--blacks out
<alexshenoy_> does quassel come preinstalled with kubuntu
<tertitten> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-tertitten" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<tertitten> Error: "/tmp/kde-tertitten" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<alexshenoy_> i didnt even notice it was here till right now
<tertitten> how do I restore it back ?
<tertitten> I guess there's a lot of folders with wrong uid ..
<Gamarok__> yes it does with kubuntu 9.04 alexshenoy
<alexshenoy> i just normally use konversation.
<alexshenoy> but i figured id give it a shot
<ProfOak> Does anyone know the site jisho.org ? Because my question applies to it.
<Gamarok__> well konversation is better in my opinion too
<alexshenoy> yeah. i think i will give this a shot for the next day or so and if i dont like it just uninstall it
<alexshenoy> Gamarok_ why did they pick this instead of konversation
<faileas> alexshenoy: i think konversation kde4 is in backports ;)
<alexshenoy> faileas: thanks
 * faileas was using the debian one before it autoupgraded... so i'm not actually sure
<alexshenoy> i had konversation installed. but i tend to use alt-f2 to launch apps so i didnt notice this was installed until today
<hx> ..
<hx> Hi, read me?
<Gamarok__> hi hx
<hx> ..
<tertitten> in kubuntu, if I need to reinstall KDE, i't ubuntu-desktop I'm supposed to reinstall with right ?
<tertitten> *kubuntu-desktop
<zod_> Hi! Is 4.2.3 going to get security, stability updates in the lifetime of Jaunty or should I stick to 4.2.2 ?
<Mamarok> zod_: hi
<zod_> hi
<Mamarok> zod_: it's a bugfix release mainly and will make it to the backports during the Jaunty lifetime
<zod_> good to know, thank you!
<Mamarok> so you can expect security updates too
<zod_> ok. thanks!
<zod_> bye
<Mamarok> bye, yaw :)
<ziroday> are the system requirements for kubuntu similar to ubuntu (including flashy kwin effects?)
<Guest63084> should be same I think...
<Deepthought_> anybody have problems too with nvidia-restricted in Jaunty ?
<vladimirboyd> hello
<Gamarok__> hey vladimirboyd
<dumbkiwi> how can I save a file on a remote file system using the gnome file dialog without having to mount that file system? - like in the kde file dialog using kio slaves.
<theclaw> hi
<theclaw> how to install kcontrol in ubuntu 9.04?
<theclaw> (the one from kde 3)
<yao_ziyuan1> how do i let a modified grub menu.lst take effect without restarting computer?
<Tm_T> yao_ziyuan1: but menu.lst affects only boot, right?
<yao_ziyuan1> i don't know what you say
<Tm_T> grub menu.lst is only read (and "run") at boot
<Gamarok__> Tm_T is right yao-ziyuan1
<Tm_T> yao_ziyuan1: so what has to take effect exactly?
<Tm_T> theclaw: there is none of that anymore, but (in KDE 4.3) systemsettings can be used in the similar mode
<eeos> help! :) Today I connected the SDHC card of the camera to the laptop after upgrading to 9.04. Notmally the files names where all lowercase, now they are uppercase, so my rsync miniscript cannot synchronise the card with the hard disk anymore. How do you solve that? How can you tell my kubuntu to keep seeing the files on the card as lowercase names?
<desu> eeos: hax.
<desu> eeos: you'd have to either move the files or do low-level filesystem editiing if you dont wanna move
<ambossmini> spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<Tm_T> !de | ambossmini
<ubottu> ambossmini: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<desu> and by move i mean, move to a temporary location them move back with tr [a-z] [A-Z] or something
<yao_ziyuan1> Tm_T: my host os grub is on sda1, (hd0,0)/boot/grub. i use vbox to boot opensuse on sda3, which first boots to sda1 for grub
<yao_ziyuan1> nevermind. let me restart computer
<ambossmini> danke
<Deepthought_>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY Deepthought moi
<Tm_T> Deepthought_: fail?
<Tm_T> Deepthought_: as a hint, never do those things in other than server window
<eeos> desu: in what sense "move"?
<desu> eeos: move to a temporary location then move back with proper case
<Deepthought_> Tm_T: I see now, having sort of a problem though logging in with my own nick, keep getting the variety with the _ at the end, even though I mannaged to identify properly at nickserv; so I guess I don' t gettit; where/how  can I tackle this problem ?
<Tm_T> eeos: this script cannot be made to handle uppercase files too?
<Tm_T> Deepthought_: #freenode perhaps
<Deepthought_> Tm_T: of course, that' s it, thanx !
<eeos> Tm_T: I am not terribly good with scripting .... it is just 3 lines, one snychronises the rwl, the other the jpg the third the mov
<Tm_T> that's the easiest way anyway, unless you change your mount options to mount fat as lowercase only (I believe there's method for that too)
<Guest58044> Hello, I'm looking forward to installing the newest release. This would be my first KDE4 experience. Anybody know the system requirements?
<Tm_T> Guest58044: 512 MiB ram and ~4 GiB storage space should be enough
<Guest58044> Tm_T: its an old Pentium 3 machine
<Tm_T> Guest58044: still, if it has at minimum 256 MiB ram it works
<Tm_T> not fast but works
<Guest58044> Thanks. I hope KDE4 isn't as heavy as it looks. :)
<eeos> Tm_T: do you know where to look for it?
<Tm_T> eeos: no, sorry
<Name141> If I was to make a bootable flash drive disk, would I be able to save files, update drivers, security, install programs, so on?  Or do I need to figure out how to install it directly to the flash drive rather than LIVE?
<eeos> how are the memory cards automounted? by what deamon?
<MrDarkUser> eeos: hal?
<eeos> MrDarkUser: where are the automoutn options? I cannot find a configuration file!
<MrDarkUser> I'm surely  not an expert,but neraly everything has to do with fdi files now
<Deepthought> anybody have problems too with nvidia-restricted in Jaunty ?
<Deepthought> I can' t get my nvidia-settings settings to stick in Jaunty (dual monitor), while in ibex no prb; can' t parse xorg.conf or something...
<Tm_T> Deepthought: can you check your /vat/log/Xorg.0.log if it contains any hints?
<Tm_T>  /var even
<Deepthought> Tm_T: No device specified for screen "Default Screen" perhaps ?
<Deepthought> Tm_T: and: No Layout section.
<Deepthought> Tm_T: my xorg.conf seems suspiciously empty anyway, but I kinda got used to that, seems all setting get handled by nvidia driver nowadays without bothering xorg.conf, or not ?
<Tm_T> Deepthought: Xorg and HAL does things magically
<Deepthought> so it seems
<Deepthought> Tm_T: but there' s also a swettings file by nvidia-settings, or no ?
<Tm_T> Deepthought: well, it uses xorg.conf IIRC
<Tm_T> you might need to put things into xorg.conf and if that won't help (as if it gets ignored) you might need to force it to be used
<Deepthought> how ?
<Tm_T> Deepthought: how what?
<Deepthought> how force ?
<Tm_T> Deepthought: I fail to find it now but I know there's a way
<Deepthought> too bad...
<eeos> I cannot understand how to change that .... :(
<eeos> oops, sorry .... I cannot udnerstand how to change the setting for SDHC cards, so that the file names are in lower case
<jolanka> hi all. im using 9.04 and have a thinkpad z61p with a mobility firegl v5200 (Chipset: ATI M56 - Similar to Radeon X1600). im having problems installing the right video driver since i found out that new fglrx drivers no longer support my card, and also new xorg-servers dont support older fglrx drivers
<jolanka> what should i do, please ?
<shadeslayer> jolanka: maybe everything is supported by default drivers??
<shadeslayer> jolanka: did you try enabling desktop effects??
<eeos> I do not understand where the indications for automounting the sdhc cards are storedd
<jolanka> shadeslayer yes everything works fine with default out-of-the box except that mplayer has some strange lines in .avi -s
<perojok> hello, does anybody know where i can get sourses of program "cal"?
<jolanka> and i couldnt think of anything else that this
<shadeslayer> jolanka: try VLC with different settings in video settings
<jolanka> ok
<perojok> yarrr?
<Mamarok> I don't know that application, could you be a bit more specific?
<jolanka> shadeslayer nothing
<jolanka> non of them are good
<Mamarok> !info cal
<ubottu> Package cal does not exist in jaunty
<shadeslayer> !video | jolanka
<ubottu> jolanka: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<shadeslayer> whaaa!!
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: see above :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: what?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: factoid put of date
<shadeslayer> *out
<Mamarok> indeed, that's not exactly new...
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: are you looking after codecs maybe?
<jolanka> ubottu the problem is with the video driver
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: well jolanka is getting lines on her video output...
<Mamarok> jolanka: then is an xorg problem I think, what card do you have?
<Mamarok> oh, ATI...
<Mamarok> jolanka: you need to install the readon driver, wait, I'll get the correct one for you
<Mamarok> jolanka: the package you need is xserver-xorg-video-radeonhg
<eeos> how is it possible that eclipse is still at 3.2.2???
<shadeslayer> hmm i have to terminals one below the other cloning each other in konsole...i pressed ctrl+shift+t..how do i remove the other one??
<Mamarok> jolanka: you need to remove the fglrx driver then, which you can do with jokey-kde and then purge it from your system with sudo apt-get purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<Mamarok> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 126 kB, installed size 420 kB
<jolanka> Mamarok thx
<Mamarok> eeos: I guess you will have to wait for Karmic to get a newer one, maybe earlier in the backports
<jolanka> Mamarok xserver-xorg-video-radeonhg includes the driver itself ?
<Mamarok> jolanka: that is the driver :)
<shadeslayer> seems like i have to quit to get this straight
<jolanka> mamarok all the drivers are installed by default so i dont need to apt-get it but i dont know how to tell xorg which one to use
<jolanka> its not in xorg.conf that i know :]
<shadeslayer> got it finally :D
<waltzingalong> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-11ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 590 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<Mamarok> jolanka: start jokey-kde with Alt+F2
<Mamarok> hm, jockey-kde is more correct
<jolanka> i did
<jolanka> nothind there
<jolanka> its empty
<Mamarok> jolanka: hm, then you need to go the hard way:
<jolanka> No proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<Mamarok> jolanka: are you familiar with the command line?
<jolanka> sure
<Mamarok> oh, then it doesn't use fglrx, right, I guess you are already running the radeonhd then
<jolanka> much more that with crappy dekstops ;]
<Mamarok> jolanka: are you using the desktop effects?
<jolanka> Mamarok the reason i'm thinking abuout this whole video driver issue is that mplayer (and smplayer) have strange bugs in video rendering, and desktop effects crashing from time to time
<jolanka> im using desktop effects but i have to turn them off otherwise the desktop crashes in every 5 minutes
<jolanka> randomly
<Mamarok> jolanka: try running the video in vlc without desktop effects enabled, does this solve the issue?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: tried already :D
<Mamarok> ok
<jolanka> it does but im not only tring to survive without desktop effects :}
<jolanka> im trying to get the correct video driver for my card hoping that the system will get better
<Mamarok> jolanka: I feel with you, have an ATI card myself, I use desktop effects now with xrender instead of OpenGL
<zod_> jolanka: are you Hungarian? just out of curiosity. (Jolánka?)
<Mamarok> which of course also means not all effects, only basic transparency and such
<jolanka> zod i am
<Mamarok> that sounds not hungarian at all :)
<zod_> :)
<shadeslayer> is there a way to get apps in a specific workspace in the taskbar and hiding the ones on other workspaces?
<Mamarok> zod_: but this does not belong here...
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: isn't there an option in the task manager?
<jolanka> mamarok pls tell me how do i find out which xserver-xorg-????? is in use right now
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i cant seem to be able to loacte it
<jolanka> radeon or ati or vesa
<shadeslayer> *locate
<Mamarok> not really, locate only tells you where things are
<shadeslayer> got it
<Mamarok> jolanka: there is a command I never remember, wait, I'll search for it
<jolanka> glxinfo ?
<Mamarok> hm, will have to ask somebody, can't find it right now
<Mamarok> jolanka: try this: grep driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<FloridaGuy> where do i add the public key at...for deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<Mamarok> FloridaGuy: you can either download it with kgpg or on the command line
<Mamarok> FloridaGuy: I can give you the command, just a moment
<FloridaGuy> Mamarok, command line
<Mamarok> FloridaGuy: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 60487016493B3065
<Mamarok> then:
<Mamarok> then: gpg --export --armor 60487016493B3065 | sudo apt-key add -
<FloridaGuy> still telling me no key found
<Mamarok> FloridaGuy: then I gave you the wrong key, just replace the one it asks you for in the comands above
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get update tells you which is missing
<FloridaGuy> i even copyed this to gedit...then imported it....http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<Mamarok> FloridaGuy: what does sudo apt-get update tell you which is missing?
<FloridaGuy> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810CD5
<Mamarok> FloridaGuy: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 7D2C7A23BF810CD5
<FloridaGuy> now i just did upgrade command
<Mamarok> then : gpg --export --armor 7D2C7A23BF810CD5 | sudo apt-key add -
<FloridaGuy> copy it to gedit then add it when done
<Mamarok> FloridaGuy: why gedit? just execute the commands i gave you to add the key :)
<FloridaGuy> saving them...i already started the kde upgrade
<shadeslayer> anyone have kbfx??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: what is kbfx?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: its a launcher/kicker
<Mamarok> hm, can't find it in the repos
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: because its not ;)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: kbfx.net
<Gamarok__> hey shadeslayer how are you man
<shadeslayer> Gamarok__: hey
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: why not run Alt+F2?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yeah...im thinking the same thing after looking at the screenshots
<FloridaGuy> pretty much if im runing ubuntu-desktop with kde installed or kubuntu-desktop with gnome installed...im basicly runing the samething either way right
<Mamarok> FloridaGuy: was this a question?
<Mamarok> ...
<Gamarok__> what can i use to record audio in kubuntu?
<Mamarok> Gamarok__: audacity
<Mamarok> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.7-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1949 kB, installed size 5380 kB
<Gamarok__> ok thanks Mamarok
<n3m0> hi
<n3m0> do you know how to connact a vodafone 810 with wammu
<n3m0> ?
<eagles0513875> how can i determine what microphone i have in my system i tried lusb as well as lspci
<eagles0513875> nothing showed up
<mborgraeve> hello, i need help : my soundblaster live! doesn't work : i can hear the wlecome sound, but when amarok plays mp3s, there is no sound. i verified alsamixer, all are at maximum, and i don't know what i have to do ...
<eagles0513875> mborgraeve: seems like your missing codecs
<eagles0513875> mborgraeve: install kubuntu -restricted-extras
<ahmed> im trying  to install pci modem i used scanModem but  ididnt understand the output could someone help me here
<mborgraeve> no i already played mp3,
<mborgraeve> and amarok plays the musics, the cursor is moving, the time is moving too (excuse me, i'm not english)
<mborgraeve> so i think the problem is that audiopulse or alsa are not working properly
<Mamarok> mborgraeve: pulseaudio doesn't work with the xine backend, for Amarok you better remove it
<mborgraeve> i already tried, and it didn't work...
<ahmed> \i want to install driver for pci modem i need help here please
<Mamarok> mborgraeve: you need to remove pulseaudio, remove the ~/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc, ~/.asound.conf if there is one, then restart kde
<Mamarok> ahmed: which modem do you have?
<ahmed> i used scanModem i got /dev/modem -> ttySL0 in ModemData.txt
<ToreadorVampire> Hey all - Kubuntu Jaunty/KDE 4.2.2 - How would I re-enable the "KDE Dæmon: Running out of disk space warning" dialog/message if I chose "Disable Warning" from the dialog?
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: try sudo dmidecode
<ahmed> Mamarok:i used scanModem i got /dev/modem -> ttySL0 in ModemData.txt
<Mamarok> ahmed: what brand is the modem you have installed? there is a line in the lspci output whixh tells you the brand name and type
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: may i ask what this shows exactly
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: it gives you the whole DMI table
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: there also is a man page...
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok thanks Mamarok
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: it doesnt seem to list my mic
<ahmed> Mamarok: how i send u the output and u choose the info u want
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: the output is very long, and if you have a microphone, then it's in that list
<Mamarok> ahmed: in pastebin please
<eagles0513875> strange cuz i dont seem to be seeing it
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: read through slowly and carefully...
<eagles0513875> ok
<Mamarok> ahmed: type lspci in the command line, select the output and paste it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com, then give me the link to it
<ahmed> Mamarok: i checked it its conexant HSFI cx11252-11
 * ToreadorVampire grumbles that that warning has appeared /yet again/
 * ToreadorVampire scowls at his laptop for keeping bugging him about something he already knows and plans to fix this evening :(
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: emptied the trash already?
<ahmed> Mamarok: i checked it its conexant HSFI cx11252-11
<Mamarok> ahmed: yes, I have seen it, thanks
<Mamarok> ahmed: I am trying to find something on Google...
<ahmed> now how istall the driver i want it just to send and recieve faxes
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> Oh, erm, maybe - but - this evening I am going to extend the partition that Jaunty is installed on - so the problem will be fixed ...
<Mamarok> ahmed: I need to find that driver first, moment
<ToreadorVampire> I am not actively using/saving stuff to that partition anyway - all of my documents/work are going to the relevant places on my KDE 3.5 home folder (on my laptop hard disk) ... the only parts of my home dir that are on this USB flash drive are the 'user profile furniture' like all of the hidden directories (which I don't want to mix with the KDE 3.5 install for fear of contamination)
<pior> hello guys
<Mamarok> ahmed: I have found this thread in the forums that might help you: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7229710
<ToreadorVampire> I just want to disable that "Oh noes!  You're running out of space" for the rest of today, because it keeps appearing and bugging me
<ToreadorVampire> But I'm aware that if I hit "Disable Warning" - I'm probably disabling it forever, and I don't want to do that - after this evening when I extend the partition I would like it to warn me if (in the future) I am running out of space again
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: disable the notifications in the system settings?
<pior> my kde3.5 still refuse to use utf8, even if /etc/default/locale is ok
<bellosani> is there anybody who can explain what open proxy means?
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> Ah, where in the system settings?  I had a look for it, and couldn't find where it was configured from ...
<pior> someone know what to check ?
<ToreadorVampire> bellosani> An open proxy is "a computer that is allowing anyone to bounce [some kind of Internet traffic] off of it" without asking them to authenticate or type in a password etc
<pior> bellosani, where did you get that ?
<ToreadorVampire> bellosani> Basically, it's a really bad security risk, since it allows people to conduct illegal/annoying activities through the open proxy and if someone goes to investigate the problem - it's the open proxy's IP address etc that appear in their logs
<ahmed> Mamarok:ok i'll try it if there is problem i'll back to u
<ToreadorVampire> So basically it allows "antisocial" activity anonymously
<Mamarok> pior: the system langauge settings?
<bellosani> how does one solve a problem like that?
<Mamarok> bellosani: that's definitely not something you should use with Kubuntu
<Mamarok> bellosani: why do you ask?
<pior> Mamarok, yeap
<bellosani> because i try to use knoversation to connect to irc, i get error messages that my hostname cannot be verified
<bellosani> they give me faq links and they all lead to stories about open proxies
<pior> obviously it's simple to switch from english to french for example, but kde use iso encoding then and not utf8
<Mamarok> bellosani: what internet connection do you use? You can not connect to freenode annonimously
<ToreadorVampire> bellosani> Possibly your computer (or another computer on your network) is an open proxy?  If you're at a place of work then that might be one of your business' servers?
<Mamarok> pior: you nned to set the encoding for all languages, including the system language
<pior> Mamarok, the ubuntu way for that is to setup  /etc/default/locale
<pior> but it doesn't work for me
<bellosani> its an internet connection at my place of work
<pior> I use kde3 on Jaunty, maybe smoething is wrong about it ( https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty )
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: is it quite safe to remove pulse audio cuz from what im hearing it seems like pulse is the cause of my problem or will i have issues playing music etc
<Mamarok> pior: why don't you set it in the systemsettings?
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: was this a question?
<bellosani> i got that problem using kubuntu so i switched to ubuntu intrepid and downloaded konversation
<Mamarok> pior: that's probably the problem, Jaunty doesn't support KDE3 anymore
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> I've just had another look in System Settings (notifications section) and I don't find anything about disabling/enabling the "You're running out of disk space" warning
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: ya
<bellosani> i now use a connection from an internet cafe
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: if you only use KDE of course it is save
<eagles0513875> ok then bye by to gnome then for me
<pior> Mamarok, the problem is not that jaunty support it or not, it's kinda supported by one guy
<eagles0513875> thanks Mamarok
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: that makes no sense what you are saying btw...
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: just remove Pulseaudio, purge it, etc, you do not need to load Gnome for that?
<ToreadorVampire> Mmm - I dislike that KDE 3.5 was removed from Jaunty - I have managed to (mostly) wrestle Jaunty's implementation of KDE4 into submission, but - a while ago I was considering switching distros to something that still has recent application software but also supports KDE 3.5
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: that's how it is, no need to ramble about it
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: was just trying out gnome so i just purged that
<pior> ToreadorVampire, look here : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: ...
<pior> it works like a charm
<Mamarok> pior, ToreadorVampire we do no support for it on Jaunty though, just s you know...
<Mamarok> and it's not maintained anymore since quite some time, so...
<ToreadorVampire> pior> Well, atm I'm trying Jaunty - I'm using KDE4 - and I'm slowly finding workarounds/fixes for my issues ...
<ToreadorVampire> I have a perfectly good working install of Kubuntu Hardy on my HDDs
<pior> :)
<ToreadorVampire> The only thing is that some app software I use (monodevelop 2.0) is not available at all in Hardy unless I install from source
<pior> Mamarok, are you working in opensource world  or what ?
<Mamarok> could you please take this discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic?
<ToreadorVampire> Well, that was the last thing I had to say about it - so from my perspective the discussion is over
<pior> ouaou
 * ToreadorVampire shrugs
<Mamarok> pior: behave, there are rules for this channel
<pior> yeap ok
<ToreadorVampire> Anyway - any other hints about where I might find a way to disable that repetitive "You're running out of disk space" warning?  Or - more specifically, re-enable if after I disable it?
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: can't you right click on the notification?
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: you are talking about KDE4, right?
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> Yes, KDE4.2.2/Jaunty - I can see the option (on the dialog) that reads "Disable this Warning" - but I don't want to click that until I know how I can switch that warning back on
<ToreadorVampire> And that's what I can't find
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: I think it's only that warning you are going to disable, not all warnings
<ToreadorVampire> Yeah, exactly - I want to be able to "switch that particular warning, that is warning me about low disk space" back on again later
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: when it says "disable this warning", then it's only that particular one, I don't think it will disable anything else
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> Huh?  Could you rephrase that, because either I don't understand what you're talking about or you didn't read what I just said ... I suspect I'm misunderstanding you ;)
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: you fear it will disable all the warnings, but it will disable only that particular one
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> On that dialog I have 3 options:  "Open a file manager" (I guess to delete stuff), "Ignore this warning", "Disable this warning"
<ToreadorVampire> I fear that if I choose "Disable this warning" then I will never see another "You are running out of disk space" warning again
<Mamarok> triggered by this situation, I don't think this will remain disabled in new sessions
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: you can allways get a basic KDE4 with all warnings enabled back if you remove that config, it's somewhere in your ~/.kde/share/config/
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> Ahh - you mean "The disable this warning" option only disables it for this login session ... where should I look for some confirmation on that?  It's an important-enough warning that I would rather not chance it?
<ToreadorVampire> Coz, that config location has stacks and stacks of files in it :s
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: I don't know exactly where, would have to google that first...
<ToreadorVampire> Ah
<eagles0513875> im honestly outa ideas as to why my mic aint working :( i have tried whats on here http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=342141 to no avail
<mtu> i've built and installed a patched package of dosbox. now the system wants to update the package away all the time. how do i prevent that?
<jussi01> !pinning | mtu
<ubottu> mtu: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ToreadorVampire> ~/.kde/share/config/kdedrc « Apparently the setting gets dropped in there - I can just erase that line out of the file once I want to see the message again
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: yep, that's what I found too
<ToreadorVampire> I'll keep that file open in kate for when I next see the dialog - I'll click "disable" and check that the file gets changed
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: did it work before?
<eagles0513875> nope
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: what mic is it?
<eagles0513875> neither before or after with pulse it seems to record something but its a really high pitched static sound
<Mamarok> that's no necessarily the mic
<ToreadorVampire> It would be nice if the dialog had an additional option to "suppress this warning for XXX" period without actually disabling it (possibly forever, I don't know)
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: file a wish then :)
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: what else could it be
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: that sound I mean, what mic do you have?
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> I think I shall :)
<eagles0513875> its built into my tablet and the commands you seem to have give me earlier havent yielded a manufacturer
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: if dmidecode doesn't find your mic then it's not connected
<eagles0513875> thing is in windows it works just fine
<ToreadorVampire> Will double check with the KDE guys that it really is related to KDE (they sent me here saying 'KDE doesn't have that prompt, it's a distro thing' - now I'm pretty sure that it's a KDE feature)
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: search for microphone or jack in dmidecode with Shift+Ctrl+F
<mtu> jussi01: thank you, for some reason the "hold back" function wouldn't work until i did it from a sudo -s shell. works now. bye!
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: nothing what so ever
<jussi01> mtu: you are most welcome :)
<eagles0513875> jussi01: i learned something new about apt
<sylvain_> Bonjour à tous !
<eagles0513875> !fr | sylvain_
<ubottu> sylvain_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<sylvain_> Hi every one !
<sylvain_> Guess what : I have a problem :)
<sylvain_> I have just installed Kubuntu 9.04 on my computer with a "TV" screen.
<sylvain_> Resolution is screen native : 1360x768
<sylvain_> but the text & co are BIG !
<ziroday> sylvain_: that's normal on a TV monitor, as there is lots of space, but not a very high resolution
<sylvain_> EG : Quassel IRC can not display the channel list, the channel and the nick list....
<sylvain_> The screen is built for a 1360x768 resolution... the graphic card is configured with this resolution
<sylvain_> but the elements are BIG...
<sylvain_> Is KDE only made to be displayed in 1920x 1200 ?
<Mamarok> sylvain_:then your native resolution is not set correctly
<sylvain_> Set where ?
<Mamarok> sylvain_: go to systemsettings -> Display
<sylvain_> oki i go
<sylvain_> 1360x768 @ 50Hz
<sylvain_> normal
<sylvain_> NB : Windows is normally displayed with this screen :/
<Mamarok> sylvain_: try another resolution there and then go back to the native one
<Tm_T> sylvain_: could you pastebin this commands output: xdpyinfo | grep -A 6 screen
<Mamarok> sylvain_: better listen to Tm_T than to me :)
<sylvain_> :)
<sylvain_> I need to install pastebin ?
<Tm_T> sylvain_: no, paste what command outputs into paste.ubuntu.com
<Tm_T> for example
<sylvain_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/185663/
<sylvain_> pitch ?
<Tm_T> that claims that your screen is 161x90 millimeters
<sylvain_> LOL
<Tm_T> which propably isn't right
<sylvain_> 36"
<sylvain_> Nice troublshoot ;)
<sylvain_> How can I force this to the "really" dimensions ?
<sylvain_> "real"
<sylvain_> I never used this command "xdpyinfo"
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<sylvain_> NB : i can't find the xorg autoconfiguration command...
<Tm_T> sylvain_: what's the connection to this screen?
<sylvain_> HDMI
<Tm_T> hmm, no adapters in between?
<sylvain_> ... let me take a look at this )
<sylvain_> :)
<sylvain_> NVidia card with DVI output => Samsund TV screen 32" HDready HDMI  input
<ahmed> i dont know if the driver installed or and dont know what programs i have to install to dialout and what program i need to send faxes and recieve help me this first time to use modem with linux
<ahmed> Mamarok: the chipset was conexant hsfi cx11252-11 but when i checked lspci i found it 02:09.0 Modem: ALi Corporation SmartLink SmartPCI563 56K Modem
<Tm_T> sylvain_: ah, ok, so there's adapter, prolly loses some signals then
<Tm_T> sylvain_: you can try force the DPI in systemsettings
<Mamarok> ahmed: I never used a modem to send faxes, there must be some fax software around in the repos though
<sylvain_> But... there is no problem with Windows, so I guess it is not a cable problem.
<Mamarok> !fax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fax
<Tm_T> sylvain_: I don't remember where so use search (:)
<Tm_T> sylvain_: Windows doesn't use detection, it just use one setting
<sylvain_> oki
<sylvain_> So I try to force DPI in system settings...
<Mamarok> ahmed: I think you need to install hylafax or such
<sylvain_> Where can I do this (DPI) ?
<ahmed> Mamarok: ok how i know if the driver work or not
<Tm_T> sylvain_: 1612.18 < ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fax
<Tm_T> sylvain_: ahg, sorry
<sylvain_> 1612.18 ?? LOL
<Tm_T> sylvain_: I don't remember where so use search (:)
<sylvain_> You need more fingers !
<sylvain_> Search ? what do you mean "search" ?
<Tm_T> sylvain_: there's "find" or similar in systemsettings
<Mamarok> ahmed: did you try a connection with that modem?
<sylvain_> DPI : nothing found
<Tm_T> interesting
<sylvain_> Can I force a XORG autoconfiguration ? I can't find the command... what is its name exactly ?
<sylvain_> NB : I use NVidia drivers, not free nv ones.
<Tm_T> sylvain_: systemsettings -> appearance -> Fonts
<ahmed> Mamarok: how i  connect with modem
<Mamarok> ahmed: I am not really proficient with modems, so maybe someone else can help better
<Mamarok> ahmed: what line do you have?
<Mamarok> phone, ADSL?
<sylvain_> Fonts forced to 96PPP, nothing has changed... :/
<Tm_T> sylvain_: you have to relogin to make it fully affect
<sylvain_> :)
<sylvain_> sys
<sylvain_> PERFECT !!
<sylvain_> You rox
<Tm_T> sylvain_: good it works
<sylvain_> Thank you Tm_T and Mamarok for yout help !
<Mamarok> sylvain_: you are welcome, but I didn't help much :)
<Mamarok> all the praise goes to Tm_T :)
<sylvain_> We have a new Kubuntu user (I use Gentoo)
<sylvain_> BYE
<ahmed> Mamarok:? what u mean what line do i have?
<Nicekiwi9> hi! =) i need some help manually configuring my monitors.. any help?
<sczgilae> hello everybody
<kaddi> hello :)
<sczgilae> do you know how can i lock the panel of my kubuntu 9.04 to all users?
<sczgilae> i have an installation with LDAP configured. Now im configuring the users profile. i want to configure the "K" panel to all users and lock the desktop, but i dont know where is the file to configure that
<sczgilae> anybody?
<genii> sczgilae: You may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<genii> sczgilae: Apologies, perhaps not there for KDE stuff, I caught only the LDAP part at first browsing of your question
<sczgilae> thnks, but is not kubuntu server installation, maybe know there, thanks
<omar_> hola
<Tm_T> aloh
<sczgilae> hola
<genii> omar_: Espanol - /join #ubuntu-es
<toto__> salut !
<toto__> is it an english speaking chan ?
<sczgilae> this channel speak in english
<toto__> -_-
<omar_> spanish
<omar_> hay alguna chica???
<Vinay-Blr> helloo room
<Vinay-Blr> i have a small problem
<omar_> hola
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Vinay-Blr> any help here?
<Tm_T> Vinay-Blr: just tell your issue and the ones who can help, will help
<omar_> hola
<Vinay-Blr> my cable-tv guy
<Vinay-Blr> wanna set the network card speed to 10half mode
<Vinay-Blr> how to do it?
<Vinay-Blr> so i need to know how to it?
<Mamarok> Vinay-Blr: seems nobody here knows, you will have to be patient
<genii> Vinay-Blr: With the app called ethtool you can do that.
<Vinay-Blr> oic it is not installed by default i believe
<Vinay-Blr> anyway genii thanks sir
<sczgilae> by default on Kubuntu 9.04 ethtool its installed
<Vinay-Blr> ic let me check
<jussi01> !u | Vinay-Blr
<ubottu> Vinay-Blr: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<genii> Vinay-Blr: So from commandline you can set for example 10Mb and half duplex for eth0 with something like:  sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 10 duplex half
<Vinay-Blr> thanks sir
<ToreadorVampire> Hmm, is there a way that I can hook into the 'log out' event for kubuntu and have scripts execute?  Reason is that I often mount up a CIFS share via a wifi connection.  If I shut down then network-management widget gets shut down as the GUI part of my session ends (thus my wifi connection is gone).  Then, later in the shutdown process umount is called to unmount that network share.  Umount hangs because (since
<ToreadorVampire>  my wifi is gone) the server is not responding ...
<ToreadorVampire> ... what I'd like to do is have a small "umount my network shares" script fire when I log off from the GUI - so that if I forgot to unmount them manually, umount won't hang later (and prevent the machine from shutting down)
<ghw> ？
<genii> !cn | ghw
<ubottu> ghw: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<BluesKaj> howdy
<teprrr> hello there, can anyone help me with a problem causing ssh-agent not to start on login? I'm using homebuilt kdm+kde, if it matters
<teprrr> and don't have anything depending on packaged libqt installed at all
<mistrynitesh> can anyone tell me how to get the list of languages in skim panel?... I have installed all the languages that i need and enabled them in skim configuration
<roland__> I currently trying kde 4.3 beta with jaunty. I really want to try the mandelbrot wallpaper plugin but it is not installed. Am I missing a package or something?
<JontheEchidna> roland__: oh, I think the packages might have been built withou eigen support, meaning that the mandlebrot wallpaper wasn't built. We'll fix this for the second beta
<roland__> ok, I'll check it out in the next beta
<marvin24> teprrr: ssh-agent is started from: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90x11-common_ssh-agent
<roland__> are the kde 4.3 beta kubuntu packages debug builds? KDE 4.3 feels slower compared to 4.2.x especially the kwin effects
<ToreadorVampire> roland__> I asked a somewhat similar question a week or two ago, wrongly thinking that KDE was being slow ... I ended up discovering that the nvidia driver I was using was buggy and that an upgrade to the latest driver version made things a lot faster and cleared up all of my probs
<zer0o> hi guys, du know what happened to the servers of openarena?
<ToreadorVampire> In my case it wasn't KDE 4.3 beta I was using - I was still using KDE 4.2.2 - but still ... the nvidia driver was slowing my GPU down when I didn't want it to
<JontheEchidna> roland__: nope, debugging symbols are in the separate -dbg packages
<johnflux> ToreadorVampire: what's the easiest tway to upgrade the nvidia driver?
<johnflux> ToreadorVampire: I have the same problem
<blackmoon> hi, i've got a problem with my sata drive under jaunty amd64, sometimes the system crash with this error: "ata1: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1910000 action 0xe frozen" (or 0x1810000 error), can you help me?
<roland__> ToreadorVampire: What is you driver version? I am curruntly with 180.44
<johnflux> roland__: how do you view?
<roland__> glxinfo
<ToreadorVampire> johnflux> Download the updated driver from nvidia (I am now using 185.18.24 ), uninstall the repository version of the driver and then manually install the nvidia driver you downloaded
<teprrr> marvin24, yeah, tried to debug that one earlier. /etc/X11/Xsession.options has "use-ssh-agent"
<ToreadorVampire> ... that's pretty easy since nvidia's driver download is an executable - the hardest part is that you need to shut down your xserver in order to install it (which means log out, then go to a console login)
<johnflux> roland__: I have the same version as you
<ToreadorVampire> But otherwise installing the nvidia driver is a case of "follow the onscreen instructions"
<johnflux> it's strange that 9.04 ubuntu didn't come with updated drivers
<johnflux> and still doesn't have updated drivers
<roland__> I don't like to install it manually this works around how (k)ubuntu works. I'd prefer a ppa
<johnflux> ppa?
<Deepthought> how can i get amarok to sync my mp3 player with podcasts ?
<ToreadorVampire> johnflux> Well, they did - but those drivers went through a long QA process etc etc, and the newer/updated drivers haven't yet gone through that packaging process yet (even though they include important bugfixes over the repos drivers)
<roland__> additional software sources
<johnflux> ToreadorVampire: yeah given how slow this 180.44 version is, its seems it should be in the repos somewhere
<blackmoon> no one?
<ToreadorVampire> Usually I would also recommend using the package manager to install stuff, but in this one case, I absolutely cannot live with the bugs in driver version 180 - especially since it used to completely hang on me approx once per day
<roland__> the default 8.10 version doesn't work with my geforce 9600 at all
<teprrr> marvin24, hmm, yeah, apparently it doesn't start the ssh-agent.. Ill look into it
<genii> blackmoon: Thats a hardware failure of the drive.
<johnflux> ToreadorVampire: hmm, wonder if that explains the strange hangs that I get then
<roland__> really a pity that there are always problems with the graphics drivers
<ToreadorVampire> ftp://download.nvidia.com « nVidia's download server
<ToreadorVampire> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/ « This is where their drivers are kept - you'll want to choose your correct architecture from there
<marvin24> teprrr: try sh -x /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90x11-common_ssh-agent
<roland__> geforce > 8800 and better are known to be buggy with 180.x drivers
<Tm_T> ToreadorVampire: don't forget to mention that Ubuntu cannot support those drivers (;)
<blackmoon> genii: :( it's a six month hard drive...
<blackmoon> genii: but the s.m.a.r.t. say that's all ok...
<johnflux> blackmoon: what's your error?
<ToreadorVampire> And in that list of drivers, the current stable release is 185.18.24 - there is a 185.19 listed there, but ignore it - it's not officially released yet ('twas naughty of their devs to put it on the FTP I hear)
<johnflux> ToreadorVampire: btw, there's a 185.19
<Deepthought> johnflux: aare you having troubles with nvidia-restr.  too in jaunty ?
<blackmoon> johnflux: "ata1: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1910000 action 0xe frozen"
<ToreadorVampire> Wait, I lie - 185.18.14 is the one to get - not 185.18.24 (too many numbers to remember!)
<ToreadorVampire> Yeah, ignore the .19 one - it's not ready for prime time yet
<genii> blackmoon: The SMART system only looks at the platter situation, not it's own electronics. Which is what this error is - I've had 4 or 5 drives begin like this and then just get worse
<Deepthought> johnflux: like not getting nvidia-settings to stick tio next session ?
<johnflux> ToreadorVampire: ah, thanks for telling me
<johnflux> Deepthought: I don't use that - what is nvidia-restr?
<johnflux> Deepthought: I'm just finding it unbearable slow
<Deepthought> I mean the restricted driver; glx
<Deepthought> the one you guys are chatting about
<ToreadorVampire> johnflux and roland__ >  Also, you can get more help in #nvidia - they're a bit slow to respond in there, but they were helpful when I went through this process last week
<johnflux> Deepthought: yeah.  ubuntu comes with 180 which seems to be very slow
<blackmoon> genii: so i must change the drive as soon as possible...
<ToreadorVampire> Oh - yeah - I believe the restricted driver for ubuntu is called nvidia-glx-180
<roland__> ok. maybe I'll try that
<sczgilae> i have an installation with LDAP configured. Now im configuring the users profile. i want to configure the "K" panel to all users and lock the desktop, but i dont know where is the file to configure that
<genii> blackmoon: Yes. But it will still likely not even report any errors of it's own for a while yet. Keep it as cool in the c ase as you can and this will prolong it a bit longer
<johnflux> ToreadorVampire: there are two .run files in ftp.  Do I need both?
<ToreadorVampire> Oh - remember to uninstall that driver if you go for the manual installation - otherwise (say there's an upgrade to it later) that upgrade will break your manually-installed driver ;)
<Deepthought> johnflux: ToreadorVampire, slowness is not my problem, I can' t get nvidia-settings configuration to stick, allways resets in new session (have dual screen, have to reconfigure each session, worked fine in previous kubuntu' s
<blackmoon> genii: ok, thank you :)
<ToreadorVampire> johnflux> No, I honestly don't know the difference between the two - but I picked the larger of the two, assuming it might come with utility programs and whatnot
<Deepthought> ToreadorVampire: would newer driver from nvidia-direct be solution ?  And is it a known issue ?
<sczgilae> i have an installation with LDAP configured. Now im configuring the users profile. i want to configure the "K" panel to all users and lock the desktop, but i dont know where is the file to configure that
<genii> blackmoon: You're welcome
<ToreadorVampire> Deepthought> I don't know about that one - maybe ask in #nvidia
<roland__> Deepthought: the problem is that nvidia-settings needs root privelges to write the xorg.conf
<roland__> I really recommend to make a backup from your currently (more or less) wokring xorg.conf
<ToreadorVampire> I only really know that the 180 driver caused me loads of problems, and after trying to troubleshoot them, I ended up ditching it in favour of 185, and now all of those problems are gone :)
<Deepthought> roland__: I know, use it through terminal with sudo; used to always work, but even when I didn' t save to Xorg.conf the settings would stick through sessions; it appears to bypass xorg.conf altogether
<Deepthought> roland__: however now it won' t even parse xorg.conf, gives error
<ToreadorVampire> Deepthought> Uh oh :s
<roland__> what'
<roland__> s your xorg.0.log?
<ToreadorVampire> Deepthought> Have you tried manually editing your xorg.conf and just making those settings?  I know it's a workaround, but it might help ...
<Deepthought> roland__: most obvious error is it says I have no default screen; xorg.conf is suspiciously empty anyway, but it was in Ibex as well, made no difference, settings would stick even without sudo and xorg.conf
<Deepthought> roland__: ToreadorVampire I tried reconfigure X, but can' t get the right command; everything changed with that xorg-stuff from old x
<ToreadorVampire> Oh :(
<Deepthought> manual editing' s a bit to daunting fer mee
<ToreadorVampire> Ah
<Deepthought> to much things to get wrong
<teprrr> marvin24, looks like for some reason STARTSSH is not set at all..
<ToreadorVampire> Otherwise, I'd suggest (if you have a copy from an old intrepid installation) compare your xorg.conf from intrepid<->jaunty and see if you can determine what's different
<ToreadorVampire> If you compare them then maybe it will be obvious what you need to do
<teprrr> marvin24, SSH_AUTH_SOCK and SSH2_AUTH_SOCK are unset/empty, SSH_AGENT is set correctly. though the if returns false and thus it's not set
<Deepthought> ToreadorVampire: if only...   I could try using the conf from my debian-partition though, have thought about that
<ToreadorVampire> ;)
<marvin24> teprrr: maybe because optionsfile is not set when executing 90x11-common_ssh-agent directly
<ToreadorVampire> Deepthought> Yeah - that's why I installed Jaunty onto a USB stick instead of to my HDDs ... I still have my Hardy installation on my hard disks as a safety net should I hit a problem I can't fix
<Deepthought> ToreadorVampire: Still, I have the impression x.conf has nothing to do with it, since it' s being fased out and glx doesn' t appear to use it anyway (like I said, settings used to stick even without sudo and saving x.conf
<teprrr> marvin24, ah, indeed
<teprrr> marvin24, okay, added definition for it to that file and it goes ok that far
<Deepthought> ToreadorVampire: makes some sense, might try that with next upgrade, ' s good idea, or different partition; this time I had ***' d up my Ibex, so went for fresh jaunty
<ToreadorVampire> Mmm ... well - I
<teprrr> marvin24, will try if that helps after I've finished some ongoing compiling
<ToreadorVampire> 'm using Jaunty 'in anger' from this USB key, and what I did was mount my laptop's hard disks, and then symlink my "work" subdirectories of my home directory into the home directory on my USB key ... that way I have two totally separate home locations, but the work I do is all in the same place
<Deepthought> ToreadorVampire: Think I' ll hop to #nvidia for a while, see if the problem' s familiar.   In beta-stage I read some rumours about new Xorg-glx incompatibility, but I figured it would' ve been solved, maybe not ?
<ToreadorVampire> I have a couple of small issues left to fix, and once I have fixed them, I'll replace the Hardy install on this laptop
<teprrr> btw, which package is responsible for handling /etc/hal/fdi/* ?
<Deepthought> ToreadorVampire: very nice...   Wil try to remember that for next upgrade, would be easy since I have seperate home and leftover space for tryout-partitions on hd, thanx for idea
<ToreadorVampire> np
<teprrr> though humm, now mounting my zen stone works ok.. perhaps policykit is working okay or something :)
<teprrr> just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, perhaps that did it
<teprrr> yup, policykit works, cool :)
<Deepthought> how can i get amarok to sync my mp3 player with podcasts ?
<teprrr> though I'm unable to set it to need authorisation
<marvin24> join #pulseaudio
<marvin24> ups
<Dragnslcr> Anybody else have a problem with the update notifier saying there are 8 updates, even when there aren't any?
<Guest1956> Why is it that when I try to delete something it says "The wastebin has reached its maximum size!
<Guest1956> Cleanup the wastebin manually.
<Guest1956> When ther eis nothing in the "wastebin"
<Guest1956> *there
<ToreadorVampire> Guest1956> Try this:  Load Konqueror » Settings » Configure Konqueror » Wastebin » Try the settings in there
<Guest1956> Coo'
<oDuda> hello !
<Guest1956> Why is it in konqueror if KDE uses dolphin now?
<teprrr> Guest1956, or dolphin -> settings -> trash
<teprrr> you can use konqueror too
<Guest1956> Fair enough
<ToreadorVampire> Guest1956> I believe making those settings from either konq or dolphin will work just fine
<Guest1956> Thank you
<teprrr> yup, they share the settings for trash
<ToreadorVampire> They are two different ways of getting at the same settings - just - I don't like dolphin, so I switched to konq - forgot dolphin was the default :)
<Guest1956> I prefer a dedicated file manager, but that's just me
<Guest1956> Thats got it
<Guest1956> Thank you
<ToreadorVampire> np
<ToreadorVampire> And I use Konq as a dedicated file manager
<ToreadorVampire> I use Firefox for web browsing
<Guest1956> Fair enough
<Guest1956> That's what linux is about, eh? Changing stuff for what you want
<ToreadorVampire> But - when I (briefly) tried dolphin out it's interface seemed too cluttered - loads of panes that I didn't want - maybe I could trim it down to size, but I already knew how how to use konq
<Guest1956> Indeed
<ToreadorVampire> That's what Open Source Software as a whole is about
<teprrr> you can close the panes if you want to
<Guest1956> It is a bit bloated
<oDuda> im having problems with ubuntu 9.04 and intel 865 onboard graphic card... anybody knows something about ?
<DaSkreech> Moar bloat!!!!
<teprrr> I only have places panel active
<ToreadorVampire> teprrr> Yeah - I admit that if I spent some time configuring it, I could make dolphin work like konqueror ... but - in that case ... why not just use konqueror hehe ;)
<DaSkreech> I still want a dragon sidebar in dolphin then I'll be happy
<DaSkreech> ToreadorVampire: You can't. You can make Konqueror act like dolphin
<sczgilae> i have an installation of Kubuntu 9.04 with LDAP configured. Now im configuring the users profile. i want to configure the "K" panel to all users and lock the desktop, but i dont know where is the file to configure that. anoybody knows?
<DaSkreech> Dolphin is a subset of what Konqueror does
<teprrr> ToreadorVampire, well, you can't make it to work like konqueror, for example I doubt konqueror is using breadcrumbed location bar :P
<teprrr> DaSkreech, dragon sidebar? multimedia previews or..?
<ToreadorVampire> teprrr> Indeed, but I dont't want a breadcrumb'd location bar - that's one of the things that annoyed me about dolphin (and WinVista)
<DaSkreech> teprrr: ah good call :) have you see balckTheCat's psts on dolphin inteh brainstorm KDE forum?
<teprrr> DaSkreech, well, konqueror uses dolphin's folderview part to show the files
<teprrr> DaSkreech, nope
<teprrr> ToreadorVampire, well, one can use the normal location bar in dolphin :)
<DaSkreech> teprrr: Yes Konqueror had a multimedia sidebar that I could throw things into and have them play while I browsed around. I can't do that in Dolphin though I wish I could
<ToreadorVampire> I appreciate that I could probably switch that breadcrumb'd location bar off - but - if I disabled/reconfigured all of the bits of dolphin that I don't like, then I would have an identical UI to konqueror ;)
<oDuda> im having problems with ubuntu 9.04 and intel 865 onboard graphic card(performance)... anybody knows something about ?
<teprrr> I don't use dolphin that much either. do most of the file related actions from a console
<Guest1956> Ye, help this guy out
<teprrr> ToreadorVampire, nope. it's still different :P
<Guest1956> I would help oDuda, but I'm linux newbie
<teprrr> but yeah, everyone uses what they like :)
<DaSkreech> oDuda: have you done all updates there were some updates to the Intel driver
<oDuda> thank you Guest1956 !
<teprrr> oDuda, are you using desktop effects? turning them off could speed-up things
<ToreadorVampire> teprrr> Well, if it makes you happier - if I ever get annoyed with Konq's UI then I'll swap to dolphin - but while I'm happy with Konq I will continue using it ;)
<tomil> kkkk
<oDuda> teprrr thanks ! but not, im not using effects :-)
<Guest1956> I think KDE is generally more graphics intensive though oDuda
<teprrr> ToreadorVampire, sure, you not using dolphin won't make any difference for me :)
<Guest1956> As I said, I'm no expert
<ToreadorVampire> Hehe
<oDuda> DaSkreech thank you... i made this download (9.04) at last friday... so that must havent the updates ? (its another doubt)
<teprrr> Guest1956, yeah, qt4 is using ARGBs all around I think
<teprrr> and so does plasma
<Guest1956> Indeed
<Guest1956> oDuda, try a different DE
<DaSkreech> oDuda: No they don't update the CD after release. before release they update it every day
<oDuda> Guest1956 Kubuntu is presenting some problems... i saw that before choose ubuntu (gnome) and not kubuntu :-)
<DaSkreech> oDuda: do you prefer GUI or CLI ?
<ToreadorVampire> btw - Guest1956 - I agree that that "your trash is full, it needs clearing" error messge could do with some work - since it's not very intuitive at the moment
<Guest1956> It suprises me that it says it when it's empty
<oDuda> DaSkreech CLI ? is command shell ?
<DaSkreech> teprrr: http://forum.kde.org/dolphin-ideas-with-mockups-t-28472.html
<Guest1956> Or clains to be empty anyway
<DaSkreech> oDuda: yes
<ToreadorVampire> At least give an option to "open a file manager in the trash directory" or "configure your wastebin" - otherwise the average user is going to have no idea as to how to solve the problem
<oDuda> Guest1956 i use the two way... but i know a little the two... why ?
<oDuda> Guest1956 my main problem is that i dont have broadband where i am installing 9.04 version :-(
<Guest1956> Ah
<Guest1956> What DE are you using now?
<teprrr> DaSkreech, hmm, which part from there?
<oDuda> Guest1956 sorry
<DaSkreech> teprrr: the breadcrumb stuff I guess :) some of it is interesting
<oDuda> DaSkreech i use the two way... but i know a little the two... why ?
<DaSkreech> oDuda: Well I was going to tell you to update the xorg drivers :)
<oDuda> DaSkreech my main problem is that i dont have broadband where i am installing 9.04 version :-(
<oDuda> DaSkreech ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh xorg drivers ?
<teprrr> DaSkreech, yeah, some of those may have been implemented already
<DaSkreech> oDuda: I just saw that. Check how big the xorg drivers are
<DaSkreech> teprrr: They would say DONE beside them if they are
<oDuda> DasKreech isnt too much bigger... huh ?
<teprrr> DaSkreech, and the thread title is [SOLVED]? ;)
<DaSkreech> teprrr: Ha Not sure I'll check what that's about
<oDuda> DaSkreech im impressive by EXT4 filesystem... i liked the new interface at 9.04... but for now im downloading 8.04.2 ... later im sure... ill make a new download (and maybe with the new updates... not ?)
<teprrr> no idea if what suggestions have been implemented from there though
<teprrr> I don't follow dolphin development closely
<DaSkreech> There is a Sub forum with all the ones implemented already
<Guest1956> Just out of interest, how do I change my name from "Guest1956" to something else?
<DaSkreech> Me either I just like the brainstorm forum :)
<genii> Guest1956: /nick newnamehere
<DaSkreech> oDuda: Alright :) Though you can get KDE with 9.04
<DaSkreech> !kde3 | oDuda
<ubottu> oDuda: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<DaSkreech> KDE3 I mean
<oDuda> DasKreech im seeing people saying that Kubuntu have big problems too... its not true ?
<teprrr> I should someday see what that forum offers
<teprrr> to see for some ideas I'd like to work on :P
<genii> Don't go nuts on name-changing though, it's called nick spamming
<TheGrammarFreak> I'm sorry
<TheGrammarFreak> It just kep saying "this na,me is registered
<TheGrammarFreak> II've found one now
<phoenixz> I need to know the *name* of a process that every now and then is changing a file.. How can I monitor that file to get that process name?
<genii> TheGrammarFreak: No worries, just now you know. Yeah, when a name is registered it means someone else has alredy a password for it
<oDuda> ubottu thanks man ! kubuntu does not have problem ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaSkreech> oDuda: Depends on what they mean by big problems. It has problems sure. Some problems may mean a lot to some people
<oDuda> DaSkreech youre right !
<TheGrammarFreak> Most distros have problems though
<DaSkreech> phoenixz: Curses  I can't remeber the name of that command
<DaSkreech> genii: What's the name of the command that allows you to see what is keeping a file open ?
<genii> phoenixz, DaSkreech: lsof   ?
<DaSkreech> tha'ts it
<phoenixz> genii: well, thought of that, but I don't know the exact moment the file is changed.. its a quick open and close so lsof won't do the trick here..
<TheGrammarFreak> Right, my sound card will only play out of the fron socket ATM, anyone got any idea why?
<TheGrammarFreak> *front
<DaSkreech> phoenixz: try the watch command
<phoenixz> DaSkreech: thanks!
<afeijo> hi group
<afeijo> I'm trying to rip a dvd with k3b, but when I pick that option, nothing happens
<TheGrammarFreak> Same
<jason_froebe> afeijo - try handbrake instead - google it :)
<afeijo> jason_froebe: thanks
<afeijo> I forgot again the command to check my linux version :(
<genii> afeijo: lsb_release -a      or   uname -a     usually.
<afeijo> uname! Thanks genii
<genii> afeijo: You're welcome
<DaSkreech> or cat /etc/issue
<afeijo> DaSkreech: issue have just the version, not if its 32 or 64bits
<DaSkreech> You only asked for the version
<rootalkin> romania???
<sczgilae> anybody knows how to lock panels to all users when they login?
<DaSkreech> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<DaSkreech> sczgilae: /etc/skel ?
<afeijo> DaSkreech: indeed, sorry for my poor chose of words
<sczgilae> DaSkreech yes, but where? there is .profile but i have to write a llittle scripts that lock the panels. how lock panels on konsole¿?
<DaSkreech> sczgilae: You mean the plasma panels?
<sczgilae> yes,
<ralmar> Quick guys how do i cancel the "shutdown" command, my pc will shutdown in 2 mins and i need to cancel it thanks
<DaSkreech> sczgilae: The config for a locked plasma panel is in ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*
<Dragnslcr> ralmar- shutdown -c
<DaSkreech> Lock the panels and look there for the locked setting. Put that in /etc/skel/.kde and when a new user logs in for the first time the panels will be locked
<DaSkreech> ralmar: man shutdown helps
<DaSkreech> then type / cancel
<sczgilae> im going to try
<Dragnslcr> Guess we weren't fast enough for him
<sczgilae> DaSkreech are u there?
<DaSkreech> yeah?
<ahmed> I installed efax i want to cofigure it to send and recieve faxes anyone could help me?
<sczgilae> i have copied plasma-appletssrc to plasma-appletssrc.bak
<sczgilae> then
<sczgilae> i lock and unlonck the panel
<sczgilae> and finally i have compared both
<DaSkreech> ok
<sczgilae> the result is strange, something like... geometry=numbers,numbers,numbers
<ahmed> I installed efax i want to cofigure it to send and recieve faxes anyone could help me?
<sczgilae> inmutability=1 and inmutability=2
<DaSkreech> sczgilae: Those last two look promising :)
<pantera69> hi all
<DaSkreech> Hello
<pantera69> hi
<pantera69> someone from romania ??
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: turns out that jaunty doesnt even detect my built in mic. luckily it picks up my quickcam super easily and outa the box too so its all good
<DaSkreech> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<DaSkreech> pantera69: ^^
<pantera69> ??
<pantera69> esti din ro ?
<eagles0513875> !ro | pantera69
<ubottu> pantera69: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<pantera69> thx ubottu
<anonimous_> упырь: и жывотновоцтво
<eagles0513875> anonimous_: what language are you looking for
<anonimous_> missed the channel
<anonimous_> never mind
<DaSkreech> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, is it possible to get the network connection up without requiring to log in?
<DaSkreech> Captain_Haddock: Wifi?
<anonimous_> Captain_Haddock:  sure
<anonimous_> sysv-rc-conf
<_abbenormal> hello guys is there an issue with 9.04 sources.list im getting a lot of errors
<Mamarok> _abbenormal: what errors do you get?
<_abbenormal> hold on setting up a paste bin for it
<_abbenormal> now im nort getting a internet connection on this laptop hold on
<afeijo> call me stupid, I installed email server here, works with smtp and imap. Now I need to enable the POP service, but I dont remember which mail server I installed... lol
<gazra_> Hello
 * DaSkreech shrugs
<DaSkreech> Stupid
<afeijo> a lot
<afeijo> I belive its dovecot
<Captain_Haddock> DaSkreech: yes, this is for a wifi connection via usb wifi adapter
<DaSkreech> Try wicd
<Captain_Haddock> sysv-rc-conf?
<Captain_Haddock> "Automatically connect at boot - no user intervention required, even for encrypted networks"
<Captain_Haddock> looks good
<Captain_Haddock> thanks DaSkreech
<Captain_Haddock> will I need to remove the networkmanager widget?
<DaSkreech> You can if you like
<_abbenormal> Mamarok, sorry i cann eem to get a network connection now with this kubuntu setup not finding under stsytem settings and newworking where i can even select my newtwork card
<_abbenormal> cannt seem
<Mamarok> _abbenormal: networkmanager
<_abbenormal> not there or im not finding it
<_abbenormal> network & connectivity only shows settings and sharing
<Mamarok> _abbenormal: just start networkmanager with Alt+F2
<Mamarok> actually, type Alt+F2, then type networkmanager
<Captain_Haddock> DaSkreech: wicd removes network-manager during installation
<Captain_Haddock> thanks - seems to work well
<DaSkreech> Captain_Haddock: ha ha nice
<_abbenormal> ok no network manager just giving me network
<liz> hello everyone, can someone help on using genisoimage to create a bootable disc?
<Mamarok> _abbenormal: then check wether you have networkmanager or wcid installed
<bkudria> where might i find the latest(ish) kopete trunk - in the kubuntu-experimental ppa, or the kubuntu-ppa/experimental branch?  looks like the latter, but i wanted to check. or maybe it might eb somewhere else?
<Mamarok> bkudria: the latest trunk would be with Neon
<Mamarok> !info neon
<ubottu> Package neon does not exist in jaunty
<Mamarok> hm, let me see...
<bkudria> Mamarok: i dodn't need the very latest, i just want a kopete with the skype plugin
<bkudria> don't*
<Mamarok> bkudria: anyway, trunk *is* available through Neon: https://launchpad.net/~project-neon/+archive/ppa
 * Mamarok checks her Kopete
<bkudria> Mamarok: ok, thanks, i'll check it out
<Mamarok> bkudria: the one in the KDE 4.3 beta has it, don't know about KDE 4.2.2 and 4.2.3
<dondon> my xorg.conf file is basically empty, but i would like to see what settings ubuntu has set by default
<Mamarok> bkudria: but KDE 4.3 beta is tricky to install, so...
<liz> anyone know how to create a bootable iso image w/genisoimage?
<Mamarok> dondon: you can find that in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dondon> thanks
<bkudria> Mamarok: so you suggest i install from trunk?
<Mamarok> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bkudria> Mamarok: difficult to install how?  i'd prefer to install debs
<Mamarok> bkudria: no, not at all, you can install the Neon nightly builds without it changing your basic settings, it installs separately and you run it in a separate session
<Mamarok> liz: sorry, that was not what you were looking for I guess...
<bkudria> Mamarok: eek - i'd want to use it in the same session...
<DaSkreech> Isn't there a KDE 4.3 beat on kubuntu.org ?
<Mamarok> bkudria: I don't know if the other version already include Skype support, will have to check that
<bkudria> Mamarok: you mean the 4.3 beta?
<Mamarok> DaSkreech: yes, but for experienced users only, as there are a lot of dependency issues
<liz> Mamarok: looking at the site and I don't think that's it
<DaSkreech> Ah ok
<Mamarok> bkudria: no, the KDe 4.2.3 version
<bkudria> Mamarok: i have 4.2.3, kopete 0.70.2, without it
<liz> I want to turn a directory into an iso that is bootable, I was following instructions fine until the last one, doesn't seem to work
<Mamarok> liz: there is a graphic tool for that, no?
<Mamarok> ISO master if I'm not mistaken
<liz> Mamarok: is there?
<Mamarok> bkudria: the save way would be Neon
<Mamarok> safe*
<Mamarok> !info isomaster | liz
<ubottu> liz: isomaster (source: isomaster): A graphical CD image editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1 (jaunty), package size 174 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<liz> Mamarok: if I show you the commands can you tell me if they work and if I have to do them one at a time??
<_abbenormal> im reloading this laptop Mamarok
<_abbenormal> ill brb
<Mamarok> liz: there is a blog entry about ISO master too: http://ubuntufriends.wordpress.com/2007/03/31/edit-and-create-your-bootable-iso-image-the-easy-way/
<Mamarok> liz: that seems much easier to use, I guess it's a frontend to genisoimage
<liz> Mamarok: ah ok thanks
<pulaski> hello, I've installed a package using dpkg -i packagename.deb now I want to remove and purge it of all configuration files.  dpkg man says I have to run the prerm script before and the postrm script after dpkg -r -P packagename.deb command.  Where are these prerm and postrm scripts? they don't exist on my box?
<genii> pulaski: If it was from a .deb file, you can see the package afterwards in the normal package manager, uninstall it that way
<Mamarok> pulaski: normally you just do sudo dpkg -r -P packagename, without the *.deb
 * genii makes more coffee
<Mamarok> genii: mid air collision again :)
<genii> Hehe
<pulaski> genii: thanks for responding.  I'm using the cl to do this which I figure is not a normal package manager.
<pulaski> Mamarok: I'll just go ahead and use your suggestion thanks and see what happens.
<pulaski> Mamarok: I just got a usage message telling me to use dselect or aptitude.  I just began running jaunty 9.04/kde4 and it has only the one kpackagekit.  I think kpackagekit is not very suitable.  Unlike hardy I can't use it to see what's installed on my box in order to remove it.
<Jellygoose> evening guys
<Jellygoose> any1 managed to remove the cashew in the top right corner? :<
<pulaski> Mamarok: or genii is there a curses cl aptitude or dselect app in jaunty?
<Captain_Haddock> Jellygoose: right click and "lock widgets"
<Mamarok> pulaski: I like aptitude, works nicely and there is an ncurses interface you can access with the command aptitude
<Mamarok> pulaski: aptitude is installed by default AFAIK
<Jellygoose> Captain_Haddock: doesnt remove the on in the top right corner, only the small one in the taskbar..
<Captain_Haddock> just using apt-get remove won't work?
<Captain_Haddock> Jellygoose: ah
<pulaski> Mamarok: Thanks,  I'l keep exerimenting.
<Mamarok> pulaski: yaw :)
<Jellygoose> I found this http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=91009&forumpage=8 but I can't compile it since I need kdebase-dev installed and something is wrong with apt cause it won't install it.. =|
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: why would you want to remove that?
<Mamarok> the cashew I mean
<Jellygoose> I don't really think it serves any meaning
<Jellygoose> :o
<Jellygoose> atleast not to me
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: did you ever tried clicking on it and add an activity?
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: and you can't remove it, you can just move it somewhere else on the desktop
<Mamarok> it's part of plasma
<Jellygoose> it's supposed to work with that plasmoid i linked though.. just can't compile it :o
<Jellygoose> how do you mean add an activity btw?
<Jellygoose> Mamarok:
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: depends on your KDE 4 version though, but works in 4.2.2
<cjae> is it normal for kpackagekit to never ask for a password? It may have once, but I have unchecked the remember my password and it still never asks for one
<cjae> how can this be secure?
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: click on it and zoom out
<adam> kubuntu sux
<Mamarok> cjae: well, it's not if someone else uses your login on that computer
<Mamarok> adam: behave!
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: yeah, did it..
<adam> windows 7 is much better than kubuntu
<cjae> it posted a bug about it but accidentally called it kpackage not with the kit part
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: you can the add a secon + activity with the + sign
<cjae> adam, not it is not
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: add different widgets, background, etc
<cjae> I am currently running both and window 7 is very slow
<adam> i cant install firefox or flashpalyer
<Mamarok> adam: last warning: read the topic and behave!
<cjae> the only thing I have had to switch for is the ability to add an mp3 to an openoffice impress presentation
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: mhm, i cant find any options other than zoom in and the usual appearance settings (?)
<DaSkreech> adam: how are you installing it?
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: what KDE version do you run?
<cjae> but I have all the restricted extras in
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: 4.2.something
<pulaski> Mamarok: Yes I'm running aptitude, Its been a long time since I've played around with it.  I'd like to find the package I just installed "tagtool_0.12.3-3ubuntu2_i386.deb" What category of installed software should I be looking in?
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: it ws because i had locked widgets
<adam> i just download it from mozilla.com, when i open it, it coming many files
<Jellygoose> it's very slow working in the out-zoomed mode..
<adam> what shal i do?
<jussi01> adam: thats not how you install it
<cjae> it posted a bug about it but accidentally called it kpackage not with the kit part so what I am asking is ... did someone think it was in the distributions best interest to make the software installer only  the gui package installer only need the password once
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: yctuall, the zoom out is only to make the activity settings, you then zoom in again and add the activity bar widget
<jussi01> adam: go to system, kpackagekit, then search for firefox
<adam> ok
<Mamarok> cjae: you selected not to be reminded the password...
<adam> nothing coming
<Mamarok> adam: what is not comming?
<Mamarok> adam: you must be more specific, we do not see your desktop from here...
<adam> i cannot install firefox
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: i can see this being useful if you actually use the desktop for anything.. i prefer an empty desktop with a nice wall though :o still want to get rid of the cashew after all :)
<Mamarok> adam: did you go to systemsettings?
<thenumber> Hi every body :)
<adam> yes
<phh> adam: how have you done ? It comes preinstalled ...
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: as I said, ignore it, it's part of plasma
<adam> i dont know
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: you can't remove it
<Mamarok> phh: I am handling it, thank you :)
<phh> k
<Mamarok> adam: there is an option to add and remove software, are you on it?
<ibou__> what packages do i need to read all divx mp4 mkv dvd (...) on kmplayer?
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=91009&forumpage=8 says I can, just need help installing the kdebase-dev package :)
<ibou__> im on jaunty
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: sudo apt-get install kdebase-dev?
<xjjk> ibou__: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<cjae> Mamarok, ok sorry what was that
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: yeah, not working cause it says it can't find all dependencies
<Mamarok> phh: and firefox is not preinstalled in Kubuntu...
<ibou__> xjjk: i tryed but i cant read mp4
<xjjk> ibou__: what's mp4... Apple?
<cjae> yes
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: again, whyt KDE version do you use?
<ibou__> xjjk: i don't know
<phh> Mamarok: hum, it has always been so ?
<xjjk> ibou__: you need binary codecs for that... look up Mediabuntu
<Mamarok> cjae: did you reafd my last message?
<xjjk> add those repositories, and add the w32codecs (or w64codecs)
<Mamarok> phh: firefox is a gtk app, so no, it never was AFAIK
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: 4.2.2
<cjae> not quite Mamarok left too quickly
<phh> xjjk: you don't need binary codecs for mp4 ...
<ibou__> xjjk ok i try
<xjjk> phh: what's needed?
<ibou__> ?
<phh> xjjk: standard mplayer with ffmpeg is enough
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: that should work though...
<ibou__> phh doesnt work
<phh> but it may need some recent enough version
<Mamarok> adam: are you still here?
<phh> (i mean, no mplayer release, but a svn snapshot)
<Mamarok> cjae: you selected not to be reminded the password...
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: maybe something with my repos ?
<phh> so i guess the solution is to add the repositeries and update packages
<xjjk> phh: well, the stuff in mediabuntu afaik plays mp4 files, and solves ibou__ 's problem
<jussi01> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<phh> xjjk: yes i think so, but i don't think it's the w32codecs which does so
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: if you have the default repos (main, universe, multiverse, and restricted) you have everything needed
<ibou__> xjjk, phh thx
<adam> yes, im here. i found it, but it will not install
<xjjk> phh: I haven't kept up with it a while, but w32codecs provided Quicktime dlls that could be used for mplayer/xine
<xjjk> I'm not usre what other package it'd have moved to
<Mamarok> adam: did you enter firefox in the search bar? No capital letters allowed
<cjae> Mamarok, that would be the first time ever I selected something like that on a distribution, but I am going to say I accidentally hit the no password, bit when I installed kde 4.3 from the ppa repo it gave the opportunity to uncheck it again and yet it still never asks for password
<phh> xjjk: mmm maybe it will works then... but using those dlls is not needed. apple mp4 files are standard H264+AAC un mp4 container
<adam> yes, now it download firefox, tnx
<cjae> Mamarok, sorry that should say kde 4.2.3
<phh> (and supported for a long time by mplayer/ffmpeg)
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ with main restricted universe multiverse should be enough?..
<Mamarok> adam: once you have firefox installed, you need to install the flash package
<Mamarok> adam: search for flashplayer
<adam> ok
<Mamarok> cjae: I think you can remove it in the wallet, did you try open that?
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: this is the error I get:
<Jellygoose> kdebase-dev:
<Jellygoose>  Depends: libkonq5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<cjae> Mamarok, the wallet only asks me for kmail
<Jellygoose>  Depends: kdepimlibs5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Jellygoose> ops, sorry bout that
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: that is strange, try installing kde-devel
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: and use the pastebin next time :)
<DaSkreech> adam: got help?
<Mamarok> cjae: then I think it's somewhere in ~/.kde/share/config/
<Mamarok> cjae: look for kpackagekitrc or similar
<Mamarok> DaSkreech: yes, I did
<adam> no, I think I learn how I can istall software
<Mamarok> adam: yes, you did get help from me :)
<adam> tnx a lot
<Mamarok> adam: yaw :)
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: I get the same error with kde-devel
<DaSkreech> adam: Great :)
<DaSkreech> You can ask anyother question you like here
<DaSkreech> Mamarok: Enabled multiverse ?
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: could you send me your sources.list in paste.ubuntu.com please?
<cjae> Mamarok, ok but I have a system that never asks me for a password whenever I try to install something, why when I report a bug do they tell me, you must have entered you password once before?
<Mamarok> DaSkreech: what?
<Mamarok> cjae: sorry, don't follow you there... you must have entered it and disabled the reminder
<cjae> Mamarok, how do I make the thing that lets you uncheck remember my password
<cjae> respawn
<Mamarok> cjae: just told you :) :
<Mamarok> cjae: then I think it's somewhere in ~/.kde/share/config/
<Mamarok> cjae: look for kpackagekitrc or similar
<cjae> Mamarok, you cant make it happen with the guii
<cjae> -i
<DaSkreech> Mamarok: adam wanted flashplugin So I figured you enabled Multiverse with him
<DaSkreech> assuming that adam is a him
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/185987/  (i'm using mint on this computer but it's based on kubuntu and uses the same repos)
<adam> yes, am i boy:D
<Mamarok> DaSkreech: I still wait for feedback now
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: your sources.list is ok, just don't understand why you can't instal kdebase-dev in KDE 4.2.2
<cjae> Mamarok, I only have kpackagerc and kpackagekit in ~/.kde/share/config
<DaSkreech> Mamarok: from me?
<Mamarok> DaSkreech: no, from adam, and don't worry, I was going to tell him...
<cjae> and neither has something like password remember = true
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: :s maybe I should try the kde room?
<Mamarok> cjae: try removing those, they will be recreated when you start KDE again
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: no, this is distribution related, they will send you back here
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: mhm ok
<cjae> brb
<cthompson_> I am trying to extract a war file to a specific folder(that doesn't exist)??
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: could be something wrong with the packages then...?
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: well, I don't know if it could be mint using different packages for that...
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: for sure it works here on a vanilla Kubuntu
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: hm ok
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: could install kdebase-dev without problem
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: if I remove the mint entries form the list maybe..?
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: kk
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: I don't know, you might consider upgrading to KDE 4.2.3, it's a bugfix release so no risk with that so far
<dps> hi all just installed kubuntu (use to have ubuntu) I cant seem to drag anything to the desktop or copy anything there - how come?
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: aight, ill start with that then
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: and you really shoudl remove mint, it's not supported by us anyway
<Mamarok> should*
<dps> cant right click on desktop and choose create folder or anything - is that normal in kubuntu??
<dps> or is my desktop screwed :-)
<Mamarok> dps: yes, it' doesn't work that way, you can use the folderview widget
<dps> Mamarok: Allright and that means that I cant put downloads there and so on
<cjae> Mamarok, did nt work still just let anything be installed
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: yeah I would install kubuntu from the start if could go back but i've done so much tweaking now I don't know if I want to start from scratch again heh :p
<jussi01> dps: yes you can, just add folderview plasmoid...
<Mamarok> dps: yes, firefox will put downloads to the desktop by default and you will see thoe there then, but I usually change it to the Downloads folder in my home directory
<Mamarok> cjae: hm, that's weird
<DaSkreech> Mamarok: Cute he left right before you said that
<Mamarok> cjae: definitely a bug then
<dps> Mamarok:Ohhh okay just found the folderwiev widget - cool - but how about shortcuts etc
<DaSkreech> dps: swithc your containment ot folderview
<Mamarok> dps: in the menu, just right click on the item it will let you add to the desktop
<dps> Mamarok: sweet
<dps> DaSkreech: thank
<cjae> Mamarok, and what I meant from before is that I posted a bug about it and they say well you put your password in once so its not our fault, you should have to put in your password everytime, I will try to find the bug report and show you
<Mamarok> cjae: I believe you, but in some way they are right, you did enter your password and disabled the reminder, at least once...
<Mamarok> cjae: I wil check on how to add that reminder back, moment
<cjae> Mamarok, I am pretty sure I would never do something like that, I am just asking question with the assumption I did that
<Mamarok> cjae: it does not disable itself for sure
<cjae> Mamarok,  you are using kde 4.2.3 ?
<Mamarok> !mint > Jellygoose
<ubottu> Jellygoose, please see my private message
<Mamarok> cjae: yes, also, give me some time to sort that out :)
<cjae> ok
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: yes I know, thanks.. it's just that I've gotten good advice here before :)
<DaSkreech> Mamarok: Are you using KDE 4.3?
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: ok
<Mamarok> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> of course you are silly question :) How many containments come withit?
<Mamarok> cjae: in systemsettings ->adcancedtab ->policykit authorization
<cjae> Mamarok,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeadmin/+bug/371988
<Mamarok> DaSkreech: whas that a question for me?
<Mamarok> cjae: see my message above
<DaSkreech> Yes m'am
<cjae> yes sorry
<DaSkreech> Is it stil just two?
<Mamarok> DaSkreech: containments?
<Mamarok> DaSkreech: what are containments?
<Mamarok> DaSkreech: ah, you mean desktop activities?
<DaSkreech> Yes :)
<DaSkreech> Sorry
<Mamarok> DaSkreech: I have three activated right now, and can move the activity bar on all three of them in the position I like :)
<cjae> Mamarok, how come I cant select defaults for policykit
<Mamarok> cjae: you have to change the authorisations manually, it's in the org.freedesktop section
<Mamarok> cjae: defaults allways depends on the intial policy given by the admin of the system, so there is no "defaults"
<DaSkreech> Mamarok: Ha ha No I meant types. You can make a Desktop and Folder View type currently Is it still just those two?
<adam> how can i change the username?
<Mamarok> adam: your username you mean?
<adam> yes
<DaSkreech> adam: on the computer or on here?
<cjae> Mamarok, install local file anyone = No and Console = No and Active Console = No
<Mamarok> adam: in kuser, you will need to give your password, be careful with that :)
<Mamarok> cjae: check all the authorisations
<adam> i need change username on pc
<Mamarok> adam: in the menu -> applications -> system -> kuser
<Mamarok> adam: be careful with that, you can break your access if you mistype something
<adam> wow
<DaSkreech> You can break it if you type it right :)
<DaSkreech> NOthing that logging out won't fix
<_abbenormal> Mamarok, why when you install some of the wirless stuff it removes the networkmanger
<Mamarok> _abbenormal: because wicd and noetworkmanager conflict with each other
<Mamarok> and the network manager widget depends on networkmanager
<adam> what now, i click on edit, but it coming nothing
<_abbenormal> ok so is there a way to get it back now that its removed
<Mamarok> adam: try running it from the krunner:
<Mamarok> Alt+F2, then type kuser in that window
<Mamarok> adam: wait, my bad, you have to type kdesudo kuser
<Jellygoose> can anyone tell me the address for the ubuntu experimental repo ?
<Mamarok> adam: then your user is at the bottom of the list, ID is 1000
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<Mamarok> adam: you can only change the Full Name, not the login name though, that is set on installation only
<DaSkreech> adam: You can change that as well if you like
<adam> i see
<Jellygoose> Mamarok: k, thanks
<DaSkreech> adam: You wanted to change your displayed name or the name you use to login?
<Mamarok> adam: I wouldn't, it implies you have to change the directory, etc....
<DaSkreech> Mamarok: Two commands :)
<cjae> Refresh system sources, anyone = no , console = no  active console yes, trust key used for signing packages, anyone = no, console =no, active console = admin auth
<Mamarok> Jellygoose: you need to add the gpgp key then
<Mamarok> cjae: why do you list that here?
<adam> both of them
<cjae> Mamarok, its all admin auth anyway except eula
<DaSkreech> adam: Ah wait three commands
<Mamarok> cjae: well, set what you want to have there, save and logout/login KDE again
<cjae> Mamarok, this computer is not connected directly anyway
<adam> i think, its possible to remove old user, and create new
<adam> in kuser
<adam> on
<Mamarok> adam: wait for DaSkreech to tell you
<adam> ok
<DaSkreech> adam: alt+F2 -> kdesudo kate /etc/passwd
<Mamarok> DaSkreech: I think he should exit kuser first
<DaSkreech> Mamarok: Oh thought that happened already. adam can you close kuser ?
<adam> done
<DaSkreech> At the bottom you should have the user adam
<cross> i got a question
<cross> the top panel is flipped
<cross> the logon is in the middle and the left part is right
<DaSkreech> adam: change every occurence of adam to your newusername (no space)
<cross> how do i make it normal again?
<DaSkreech> cross: the logon ?
<Mamarok> cross: there is no top panel by default...
<ibou__> je peux lire les divx maintenant (kmplayer, jaunty) mais l'image est toute daccadée et je n'ai pas le son
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cross> hmm how to explain ^^
<DaSkreech> adam: What is the new name that you would like to use?
<cross> i got  Ubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> cross: make a screenshot and send it to imagebin.ca?
<DaSkreech> cross: This is Gnome?
<cross> yep
<Mamarok> cross: you use Gnome? Here is for KDE only
<Mamarok> cross: Gnome support is in #ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Well not only but Gnome answers are much faster in #ubuntu
<cross> oh didnt know that
<adam> groznykid
<cross> thanks and bye :-) *wave*
<ibou__> i can read divx now but the the pictures are jerked and i dont have the sound
<Mamarok> DaSkreech: that's why there a re different channels btw, here is for Kubuntu support
<adam> nothing change. must i restart computer or something?
<DaSkreech> adam: groznykid:x:1000:1000:YourName,,,:/home/groznykid:/bin/bash
<DaSkreech> adam: Should look something like that
<DaSkreech> adam: Is that ok ?
<adam> yes, but, its dont work
<DaSkreech> adam: ok Save that then open a console
<robinr> oh dear. The menu bar in konqueror disapperad :( How do I get it back?
<Mamarok> robinr: right click on the tool bar and add it back?
<Mamarok> robinr: you can also toggle it with Ctrl+M
<adam> done
<DaSkreech> type sudo mkdir /home/groznykid && sudo cp /home/adam/* /home/groznykid && sudo chown -R groznykid:gorznykid /home/groznykid
<robinr> Mamarok: Ctrl-M it was
<robinr> thanks
<DaSkreech> adam: after that you should be able to logout and log back in as groznykid
<adam> i have a problem, i cant type passworld  on console
<DaSkreech> adam: Yes you can it doesn't show what you are typing
<DaSkreech> adam: Press and hold backspace for 4 seconds to clear what you were typing and just type your password normally and press enter
<adam> ok
<DaSkreech> Worked?
<adam> lol, i think i forgot my passworld:D
<DaSkreech> adam: That's a problem ;)
<eshat> Does amarok2 support ipod devices?
<DaSkreech> Sure you forgot it?
<adam> computer say: Wrong passworld
<DaSkreech> adam: ok lets try this. alt+F2 -> kdesudo konsole
<adam> it asking for passworld!
<eshat> world ?
<Mamarok> eshat: depends on the model, you should ask on #amarok
<eshat> Mamarok: ok
<DaSkreech> adam: And you don't remember it at all?
<Mamarok> eshat: and be patient :)
<eshat> Mamarok: Wasn't I ?
<Mamarok> eshat: well, if you do net get an answer in 2 minutes and ping back... :)
<adam> i think i change it, when i try to change username
<DaSkreech> adam: Ha ha oh gosh that's funny
<DaSkreech> adam: try this su groznykid
<BlackAura> quick question guys, did a base install of 9.04 on a new machine (one of our company's semi-old dell boxes), and grub is sitting with a flashing cursor
<DaSkreech> use the same password you had before
<DaSkreech> adam: In console
<BlackAura> as far as I can tell, grub can't find the kernel image.....maybe it can't even find the proper hard drive to be honest.  Oddly enough though, the livecd boots perfectly without any issues (both normal, and alternate cds)
<DaSkreech> adam: Did you close kate ?
<adam> yes
<DaSkreech> ok try su groznykid
<DaSkreech> with the same password
<BlackAura> as per some solutions I read about googling the issue, I've tried pci=nomsi and noacpi and noapic as boot parameters, and none of the options have worked (combined or singularly)
<adam> command not found
<DaSkreech> adam: in the konsole it said password not found ?
<Mamarok> BlackAura: the CD doesn't use grub
<BlackAura> Mamarok: ahh, interesting, which bootloader is the livecd using?
<cjae> Mamarok, hi ya nothing worked
<Mamarok> BlackAura: but there is a recovery mode option fora failed installation IIRC on CD startup
<Mamarok> cjae: well, then it's a bug in your version, but good newa, fixed in the later version here on KDE 4.3 beta
<Mamarok> news
<BlackAura> Mamarok: I've dropped into a recovery shell on /dev/sda1 using the alternate livecd, and modified the menu.list file that way....should I install LILO instead and try that, or is there another recommended bootloader?
<adam> i dont know, it say command not found
<Mamarok> BlackAura: arghs, no lilo is worse to install, just use grub, but make sure the kernel is where grub says it is...
<Mamarok> BlackAura: check the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BlackAura> Mamarok: yeah, actually I did a bit more googling and it looks like other people have managed to boot with lilo....hmmmmm  (as per http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-330397.html )
<DaSkreech> adam: ok /bin/su groznykid
 * Mamarok wonders why lilo hasn't been burried under 5 mio tons of solid rock yet
<BlackAura> Mamarok: lol, it used to be the standard for most distros, from what I remember
<DaSkreech> Mamarok: It's cute?
<Mamarok> BlackAura: lilo is extremely complicated FWIW, so grub is really the first choice to go
<Mamarok> BlackAura: I just think the menu.lst doesn't give the correct location for the kernel
<BlackAura> Mamarok: yeah, every time you change an option, you have to reinstall lilo into the MBR, as part of the data there is the config
<BlackAura> Mamarok: quite possible, I did try using /dev/sda1 instead of the uuid's (don't fully understand those....I'm old school), but that didn't fix anything.
<Mamarok> BlackAura: hm, I don't think /dev/sda1 is really used, wasn't it just numbers like 0.1 and such?
 * Mamarok hasn't touched grub in ages
<BlackAura> Mamarok: er, sorry, I'm referring to the kernel line   root=/dev/sda1 instead of the uuid string
<BlackAura> but I don't even think it's getting that far
<Mamarok> BlackAura: the HD address is (hd0,0) AFAIR
<BlackAura> Mamarok: yep......  root(hd0,0)
<Mamarok> BlackAura: what does the bootlog tell you?
<BlackAura> Mamarok: uh....is there a grub boot log....didn't even know that, lol
<adam> i think its better to reinstall the OS
<BlackAura> Mamarok: I mean, it's not even loading the kernel image, so either it can't find the kernel, or it can't find the hard drive, or the partition, or something like that.
<Mamarok> BlackAura: you need to give the /root/vmlinuz.... address in grub
<adam> or change to windows 7
<BlackAura> ...
<Mamarok> adam: stop that!
<BlackAura> tried Windows 7 beta
<BlackAura> on my home computer
<BlackAura> it didn't like my audio card :p
<Mamarok> adam: I warned you before
<BlackAura> this is my work machine though
<Mamarok> BlackAura: that is off topic, please
<adam> hehe, what
<BlackAura> Mamarok: sorry
<Mamarok> adam: I told you to behave, read the IRC guidelines for this channel
<BlackAura> one sec, I'll load into the recovery console again and see what I can find
<Mamarok> adam: type /topic
<DaSkreech> adam: You have a live CD ?
<adam> no, i have a dvd with this OS
<DaSkreech> adam: Fine when you boot it up you get a choice to run the OS live right?
<DaSkreech> instead of installing?
<tuxmania> Hi, really like what you guys has done with jaunty jackalope and KDE4, thanks all
<Mamarok> tuxmania: thank you, nice to hear!
<BlackAura> tuxmania: ditto, I'm loving the latest KDE
<DaSkreech> Soon to be the old KDE
<UKGent> I have just installed KDE4/Jaunty off a DVD which I burned and it is great. I absolutely love it.
<tuxmania> Mamarok: Im a longtime Gnome user thats been converted lately
<Mamarok> tuxmania: glad you like it :)
<DaSkreech> adam: boot up the DVD and when the dekstop comes up login here and shout at me
<Mamarok> BlackAura: nice :)
<tuxmania> Mamarok: the thing that i really like is how easy it is to d/l gadgets, icons, themes and such
<tuxmania> now if i only can ween myself off of my firefox tit ;P
<skafti> hello
<Mamarok> tuxmania: tried firefox-3.5?
<adam> but, first i must install another OS, and after that can i just boot from the cd
<Mamarok> adam: no, you can boot from the DVD normally
<UKGent> I have Xubuntu on my lap-top because of the crap Nvidia Card but the PC is working great with KDE4. Both AMD 64 machines but with limited memory. Tried Gnome but it hated my monitor!
<tuxmania> Mamarok: yes, but i dont like non-native apps that much, especially not when im managing terminal-servers
<DaSkreech> adam: Hmm? You can boot from the DVD without a Hard drive
<DaSkreech> I'm doing it now
<BlackAura> Mamarok: okay, ls of /boot shows vmlinuz-2.6.18-11-generic, and grepping /boot/grub/menu.lst shows the same file (/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic) in the kernel lines
 * DaSkreech waves at you from RAM
<BlackAura> Mamarok: sorry, typo for /boot/vmlinuz, should both say 2.6.28-11
<Mamarok> BlackAura: doesn't look good, you should make a check disk on your hard drive I'd say
<BlackAura> Mamarok: uh....but it's a base install ... I havn't done anything to it yet, lol
<adam> :D, ok, i come back soon
 * tuxmania is getting all tinsy winsy waiting for his new HTC Magic.
<Mamarok> BlackAura: fsdisk /dev/sda1, no potions needed if its ext3
<Mamarok> options*
<UKGent> Mamarok - I used a 'burner' which gives a check sum at the end - before I did that, I kept getting crashes due to bad copying.
<Mamarok> BlackAura: well, there is a filesystem, so you can check from the CD in recovery mode
<BlackAura> Mamarok: did a fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1, no problems :/
<Mamarok> UKGent: what is your question?
<Mamarok> BlackAura: strange, something wrong in the boot sequence I guess, check the boot logs
<UKGent> Mamarok - well I could turn it into a question. Is it good practice to get a check sum when burning a CD or DVD. Based on my experience, it seems to be
<DaSkreech> roo: Don't IRC as Root
<Mamarok> UKGent: yes, this is indeed good practice, as a md4sum tells you if the download went well
<Mamarok> UKGent: the md4sums are available from the same sources as the ISO btw
<Mamarok> nery: you really should not use IRC as root...
<nery> q2uats
<UKGent> Mamarok - Thanks - because I found that the CD's I were using did not give a checksum when using the 'Baraso' Burner but the DVD I used did. This resulted in me successfully installing Kubuntu
<Mamarok> UKGent: brasero you meant?
<UKGent> Mamerok - lol yes sorry. brasero seems to automatically try to generate a checksum at the beginning and end of the burning process.
<Mamarok> UKGent: well, all recent burner should do that with an ISO
<UKGent> Mamerok - Thanks - I was initially trying to use the disks which did not have a checksum confirmed, even though one was generated. It was only when I used the confirmed disk that I managed to instal the OS
<alarm> hello, how can i completely deactivate kdewallet ? every time i try to connect for example on my wireless kdewallet appears, asking me to add passwords
<Mamarok> alarm: there is an option: never use kdewallet
<Mamarok> alarm: but then you will have to type your passwords everytime
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: hi adam
<alarm> yes but what happens now that i already used it once ? and did set a password ?
<ubuntu> hi
<alarm> i type the password anyway all the time on kdewallet.
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Ok do you know pastebin ?
<Mamarok> alarm: kdewallet only pops up the first time you need a password in the current session, you don't need it again in the same session normally
<neversfelde> alarm: afaik, you have to set the wpa/wep password now manually everytime you restart KDE
<bichin> hola
<ubuntu> i dont think
<bichin> soy de Bolivia
<bichin> alguien que hable español
<alarm> yeap thats what i mean. never used kdewallet and never had problems by saving wireless connection keys or anything
<Mamarok> !es | bichin
<ubottu> bichin: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Ok open konqueror and go to paste.ubuntu.com
<alarm> somehow now , my wireless key authorization became dependant of kdewallet
<alarm> neversfelde,  thats what i notice u cant save, i dont understand why
<alarm> i must copy it every time, its annoying
<ubuntu> done
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: open a konsole and type sudo fdisk -l
<Mamarok> alarm: open the wallet and remove the passwords there
<Mamarok> ok, I call it a day, cu folks gn8
<DaSkreech> copy the output into paste.ubuntu.com and submit it
<neversfelde> alarm: use the old knetworkmanager or try a newer version of plasma-widget-networkmanager. I think there is one in proposed
<DaSkreech> it will give you a URL paste that URL here
<ubuntu> why?
<alarm> ok i will do that
<Guest76626> nada bichin
<Guest76626> solo q es el canal
<Guest76626> el problem
<Mamarok> !es | Guest76626
<ubottu> Guest76626: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Oh You can paste just by highlighting the words and then middle clicking on the mouse wheel
<alarm> one more question that i couldnt find . how can i change the way icons are grouped on my taskbar ?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: I want to see what partitions you have so that we can work on the right one
<nery> hola
<alarm> so that the wont be grouped anymore
<nery> hola
<genii> !es | nery
<ubottu> nery: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: it's just an easy way to share information
<DaSkreech> Without you needing to know a whole lot of details
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: let me know if you have any problems
<ubuntu> and what have you found?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: You haven't given me the URL
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: You copied it to the Website ?
<ubuntu> hehe, you give me the url of website, and i paste the info in there
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Right there is a button at the bottom of where you paste the info in. Press that and it will give you a URL
<DaSkreech> paste the URL here
<BlackAura> Mamarok: hey, booted into recovery, installed lilo, ran liloconfig, and everything booted fine.  Looks like it was an issue with grub and the dell hardware I have (the disk controller I guess).  Thanks for you help!
<ubuntu> ok, what was the name of the website
<ubuntu> I`ve forgot
<DaSkreech> paste.ubuntu.oom
<genii> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> .com
<DaSkreech> >_<
 * genii hands DaSkreech more coffee and cookies
<DaSkreech> and less World of Warcraft
<genii> BlackAura: Mamarok has left for the night
<skafti> im using Jaunty Jackalope and neither firefox nor konqueror does not work for exp. listening youtube does anyone know this problem
<BlackAura> genii: thanks!
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/186056/
<skafti> or am i in the wrong place to ask  this question here ?
<DaSkreech> Did I miss anything important?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: ah quick question what else do you have on the hard drive?
<skafti> were is the best place to ask kubuntu problems ?
<DaSkreech> skafti: here
<jussi01> skafti: have you got flash installed?
<skafti> yes i think so from the package manager
<chaos2fu> skafti have u installed by clicking "install flash" for example in firefox..
<skafti> yes i have
<chaos2fu> when u acces youtube.com and click a video it says that u dont have flash installed or javascript turned on?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: You said you would have to install a new OS so you only have Kubuntu on the computer ?
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> thats right
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: ok :-) Can you open Dolphin and look for a little harddrive icon in the left panel then click it?
<ubuntu> done
<neversfelde> skafti: you can watch the vidoes, but no sound?
<skafti> using flash 10.0 r22
<skafti> yes i can see video but dont hear
<neversfelde> skafti: is pulseaudio installed?
<neversfelde> if so, remove it
<chaos2fu> aahh okej...i thought u havent even been able to install the flash"
<skafti> pulseaudio yes i think it is
<neversfelde> remove it and restart
<chaos2fu> neversfelde: is it a common problem with pulseaudio? and what is it?
<neversfelde> chaos2fu: it is mentioned in the release notes somewhere and removing helped me on two machines
<chaos2fu> aahh okej..is it some sort of audi hardware program?
<skafti> theres not an option to remove it
<skafti> the pulse audio
<DaSkreech> ubuntulog: Umm OK
<chaos2fu> synaptic pack manager?
<neversfelde> skafti: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio*
<neversfelde> be careful, if you not know what you re doing paste the output before
<ubuntu> how can i find my port adress?
<neversfelde> chaos2fu: pulseaudio is a soundeserver
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Huh?
<DaSkreech> Which port?
<leinadplus> ?
<ubuntu> ip
<ubuntu> !
<chaos2fu> aahh like xserver is for graphic...thanks for the intel, learning every day...hihi!
<leinadplus> =)
<skafti> havent used terminal before
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: ah your IP
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: click the two plugs with the green check mark on them in the lower right
<chaos2fu> okej skafti do like this..
<skafti> all eyes
<chaos2fu> go into administration> synaptic packager manager or something like that (im running swedish version)
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: You clicked on the hard drive in Dolphin?
<DaSkreech> So you see things like etc and bin and home ?
<ubuntu> yes
<DaSkreech> Ok press F4 and a little terminal should pop up at the bottom
<ubuntu> but it wanst nothing there!
<DaSkreech> type pwd and copy the answer here
<DaSkreech> really? Hmm
<DaSkreech> Do you have two Hard drive icons on the left panel?
<ubuntu> i dont see any hardrive icon there
<skafti> jaunty doesnt have package mangager like hardy but it has add and remove software it think (just installed this yesterday
<skafti> but im running add and remove software now
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Hmm what did you click on over on the left then?
<chaos2fu> yeah sorry, youre on kubuntu?
<chaos2fu> hihi
<skafti> Chaos2fu what are u using
<chaos2fu> ubuntu
<chaos2fu> 9.4
<chaos2fu> 9.04 i meant
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: There is Home Network Root and Trash. Is there anything under that?
<skafti> yes im starting to think i should of have choosen ubuntu instead
<skafti> this is full of bugs
<chaos2fu> mmm i know, i have just this minute reinstalled my other laptop with ubuntu instead of kubuntu...;-)
<DaSkreech> skafti: Kubuntu doesn't ship with Pulse audio so there is no option to remove it
<DaSkreech> unless you installed it
<skafti> no i did not
<DaSkreech> Well then it seems unlikely there will be an option to remove since it shouldn't exist there then
<skafti> just dont understand why i cant hear anything on my browsers use both mozilla and konqueror
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Want a new nick You are probably getting spammed :)
<chaos2fu> but can u hear mp3s and movies?
<ubuntu>  under that is recycle bin and no more else
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Ah ok did you press F4 and get a terminal ?
<skafti> yes i can use audioplayers
<skafti> no prob there
<chaos2fu> ok in add/remove search for this package flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<chaos2fu> u should be able too find it, is it installed?
<DaSkreech> genii: you coffeed up?
<ubuntu> no one, yes a press F4 and gett a console under
<skafti> not installed
<skafti> should i install it ?
<ubuntu> so, what I shal do now
<chaos2fu> ok then install it
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: type ls /dev/sd*
<genii> DaSkreech: Actually no
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: tell me if you see a sdb there
<DaSkreech> sdb1 actually
<ubuntu> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: ah sweet ok type mkdir down
<skafti> The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!
<DaSkreech> then type sudo mount /dev/sda5 down
<skafti> what is this
<ubuntu> Permission denied
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: erk
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: type cd
<skafti> when i installed this package
<DaSkreech> then press up to get back the mkdir command and try it again
<ubuntu> done
<DaSkreech> and up again to get the sudo mount
<chaos2fu> skafti how recently installed is your system?
<skafti> yesterday
<DaSkreech> genii: I'm trying to help ubuntu to sort out the permissions on the system. We were changing his user login name and I told him to save the document too early :*(
<chaos2fu> ok did u update your system first?
<ubuntu> bash: erk: command not found
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: so we need to swap his group file with the correct name and make the login dir for the new user name
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: ha ha Erk wasn't a command.
<DaSkreech> That was me being surprised
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: type cd
<skafti> first thing i did
<genii> DaSkreech: Ah. I'm too fuzzy for that right now, sorry :(
<DaSkreech> when you have done that press up till you get back the mkdir command
<ubuntu> :D so what is a erk?
<chaos2fu> good...now close the add/remove and open it up again..the message u gave me is a common bug that it takes to long to access the database..
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: It's a sound I make when I'm surprised
<ubuntu> ok
 * _nix_ is a FRESH Kubuntu 9.04 installation :D
<DaSkreech> _nix_: grats
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: after you run mkdir down run sudo mount /dev/sda5 down
<DaSkreech> tell me if it gives you any errors
<ubuntu> er det noen norske folk her?
<chaos2fu> good...now close the add/remove and open it up again..the message u gave me is a common bug that it takes to long to access the database..
<shayaknyc> Hi all, been using kubuntu for a while now (migrated from windows xp), and REALLY like it, but I was hoping someone could help me with the visuals...not sure where to really start looking, but, I remember there used to be a setting on the windows display preferences where font size could be set to normal or 96 dpi or something like that
<DaSkreech> genii: Any clue on that language? :)
<shayaknyc> is there a way to make kubuntu look less "cartoonish" or have smaller/more refined edges/icons/visuals?
<genii> !no | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<DaSkreech> shayaknyc: New theme?
<DaSkreech> genii: thanks pal
<genii> DaSkreech: Norse/Norweigan
<skafti> ok doing that
<shayaknyc> DaSkreech: *shrug* i kinda like the default theme, i just want to make it look less "thick" (for lack of a better term)
<shayaknyc> where would i find that?
<skafti> installed
<chaos2fu> good
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: no errors on that command?
<chaos2fu> restart computer, test and come back and report! ;-)
<skafti> ok
<OxDeadC0de> shayaknyc: if nobody has already made a theme that's "less thick", you can copy the default theme and make your own mod, then release it on kde-look.org so others may enjoy it
<ubuntu> tnx a lot, just forget it, i shal install another OS soon
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: I just need you to do that and I can give you a script that should fix everything else
<DaSkreech> Well with one exception that I'll walk you through
<shayaknyc> OxDeadC0de: first, thanks for the kde-look.org tip-off! second, where/how can I make my own mod? i'd love to try....
<OxDeadC0de> shayaknyc: it'd mostly be image editing afaik, I don't know the details but I'm sure the guys in #oxygen would be willing to give theme help (They are in charge of the oxygen theme for KDE)
<shayaknyc> OxDeadC0de: awesome! thank you!
<ubuntu> no thanks
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: ok
<pulaski> hello, has anyone here had problems with the kpackagekit package manager in jaunty?
<_nix_> is there anything to poke around with the firewall?
<genii> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<_nix_> pulaski: I got something on the lines of "backend failed to respond.. you need to fork" while updating
<_nix_> genii: thanks
<genii> _nix_: Welcome
<_nix_> genii: wait, its a command? no default gui tool in here?
<pulaski> _nix_: exactly what I get to when I'm trying to search for a package.
<genii> _nix_: If you read the bot's remark you see it says Guraddog (KDE)
<genii> *Guarddog
<pulaski> _nix_: I imagine it's been reported as a bug, do you think?
<_nix_> pulaski: I just thought my computer is slow. BUT if forking is being suggested I guess it should be reported :)
<OxDeadC0de> pulaski: aptitude search firewall also returns "kmyfirewall - iptables based firewall configuration tool for KDE", and the repo's probably have every major firewall configuration tool out there
<_nix_> genii: I was hoping for something "in-build-by-default" :( thanks anyway.
<_nix_> OxDeadC0de: that would be me
<OxDeadC0de> _nix_ sorry ^^
 * OxDeadC0de drank one to many beers
<_nix_> cheers
<cjae> what do I use that is the equivalent of sound recorder? like where I plug a microphone in and record
 * OxDeadC0de cheers - to ubuntu, fedora, open source software, good linux, and good beer! 0.0
<cjae> in kde 4.2
<OxDeadC0de> cjae out of the box there's audacity
<pulaski> OxDeadC0de: Sorry, I don't understand your suggestion. I was using aptitude a little while ago but I was unable to find the installed package I was looking for.  Its a headache.  I'm looking for an audio tag editor the will do all the usual and change icon tags on ogg mp3 etc files.  Any suggestions?
<cjae> krec under kde 3.5 but it is not for kde 4.2 right
<OxDeadC0de> pulaski sorry that was aimed at the wrong person, but my suggestion there is to try 'aptitude search key-word" then apt-get install package instead (I like non-gui tools)
<OxDeadC0de> oh wait, it's already installed, misread that sorry
<pulaski> OxDeadC0de: Thanks.  I'll try it.
<BluesKaj> cdrecord
<_nix_> quassel is cute
<OxDeadC0de> pulaski: aptitude search '~i' (should) show you a list of all packages installed (The ones automatically installed will show A at the very beginning of the line) (so try aptitude search '~i' | grep some-key-word
<pulaski> OxDeadC0de: Excellent :) you have been very helpful!
#kubuntu 2009-06-02
<skafti> pff finally managed to connect to the internet
<cjae> !krec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krec
<cjae> !info krec
<ubottu> Package krec does not exist in jaunty
<skafti> chaos2fu still there
<pulaski> thanks again, cya
<RProgrammer> When people say "go to System -> Preferences", where do I go, since I have KDE?
<_nix_> RProgrammer: I think KMenu > Computer > System Settings
<skafti> does someone have a sound problem with browsers ?
<RProgrammer> Wow, I tried that, but there's so few preferences I thought I was missing something..
<RProgrammer> Thanks
<_nix_> RProgrammer: there is the Advanced tab.
<RProgrammer> Yeah, the thing I'm looking for still isn't there
<kaddi> what are you looking for?
<RProgrammer> Enable/DIsable Tap
<RProgrammer> *Disable
<skafti> is there no genius who knows how to solve soundproblems with browsers exp. listening to youtube
<RProgrammer> skafti: Maybe it's a flash problem
<skafti> both konqueror and mozzilla
<kaddi> skafti have a look at your kmix settings, I've seen some cases where the sound simply was muted
<RProgrammer> skafti: Try the flash configuration tool, see if it can get access to the speakers
<skafti> looked at the kmix yes
<skafti> were is this flash config tool
<RProgrammer> Search google, it's actually on adobe's website
<RProgrammer> Rather than on your local machine
<_nix_> skafti: right click on the flash applet and click settings.
<kaddi> PProgrammer: you are talking about disabling part of the touchpad? is it a synaptics?
<RProgrammer> Pkaddi: It's a MacBook
<RProgrammer> I looked in xorg.conf, but there's no "InputDevice" section
<_nix_> RProgrammer: synaptics is the name of the touchpad thingy. TMI xD
<kaddi> RProgrammer have a look at this thread: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3101213
<kaddi> RProgrammer also there is a configtool called gsynaptics if your trackpad is from synaptics
<RProgrammer> I thought Synaptics was a company
<RProgrammer> But people use it as a synonym for 'touchpad'; do things like gSynaptics work for non-Synaptics(R) touchpads?
<RProgrammer> Ok, I tried a fix in the forum; is there a way to reload a portion of X, or do I need to reboot to see if it worked?
<_nix_> RProgrammer: try pressing Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to restart X alone
<kaddi> RProgrammer you can kill the X-server without restarting, if you lock out and select it from the drop down menu
<kaddi> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace is deactivated by default in Jaunty if I recall correctly
<RProgrammer> Yeah, that's not working
<RProgrammer> Ok, I've got a couple of things to do anyway, so I'll just reboot
<RProgrammer> Thanks
<_nix_> kaddi: oh darn! how do you reactivate it?
<kaddi> !dontzap|_nix_
<ubottu> _nix_: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<kaddi> although I didn't recall dontzapt nor the other key combination in time for RProgrammer :p
<_nix_> I like the latter method
<kaddi> What I don't like about the latte method is, that all I can find is, that it has a "similar effect" I have no clue what that key combination really does
<_nix_> it zaps everything that might be listening to the keyboard events
<kaddi> so what is the difference? does it kill more processes than ctrl-alt-backspace?
<_nix_> it was essentially designed to kill things like keyloggers
<kaddi> oh, i see :)
<_nix_> So my best guess is anything hooked to /dev/console
<ibou> hi
<_nix_> fuser? anybody?
<kaddi> hi :)
<_nix_> ibou: hi
<ibou> i dont have the sound when  i watch divx on kmplayer, although i have some on dragon player. Im on jaunty. I also dont have the sound on flash plugin. Can someone help me ?
<harjot> genii: hello im back
<harjot> who is actually watching this irc chat now????
<harjot> ppl
<little> harjot: What's up?
<harjot> a problem as usual
<harjot> were u on yeatrday???
<genii> harjot: ops are around, just not always visible.
<little> harjot: Anything I can help with?
<harjot> if u can
<little> harjot: No I wasn't, but go for it. Maybe I can help. (:
<harjot> listen genii u told me to ger irssi and pastebinit
<harjot> but my dpkg doesnt work at ALL it always fails to connect to the server
<harjot> but one tthing
<harjot> i noticed it is also trying to download from the intrepid server?????
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<harjot> ActionParsnip: That was random
<harjot> ok where was i???
<genii> harjot: It looks for intrepid repositories but you are running a different ubuntu version?
<ActionParsnip> harjot: if you come in here enough, you'll see its really not
<harjot> yes [thats really weird its looking for kubuntu 8.10 packages[intrpid]]
<ActionParsnip> harjot:  genii knows what i mean ;)
<harjot> ActionParsnip: So I seee ur basically saying the party hasnt started yet, especillly 4 me
<harjot> ok where was i???
<ActionParsnip> harjot: if you arent using intrepid you will need to update your sources to match your release
<harjot> problem:::::: im not using intrepid
<ActionParsnip> harjot: no, just saying thats how I always enter every time i enter, and i'm fairly regualr
<ActionParsnip> harjot: then you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace all instances of intrepid with the release you are using
<little> harjot: Can you paste the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list into http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<genii> harjot: What does:  lsb_release -a                 tell is the version?
<harjot> look guys im running on windows [the worst os in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1] on my dual boot machine. i can access my etx3 drive from windoze so i can paste dpkg logs etc... but not much else
<harjot> cause my keyboard aint working which is y i must upgrade those packages
<ActionParsnip> harjot: then i would get wan access setup first then worry about update
<harjot> for kubuntu that is
<harjot> i ve got all that
<ActionParsnip> harjot: then you must fix the keyboard first
<harjot> i cant withour updating
<harjot> i can use tty but when in kdm i cant
<little> Will the keyboard work with the Live CD?
<harjot> yes
<genii> harjot: With all that kind of messing around, you might be better off to just actually reinstall. And I do not usually recommend to reinstall
<harjot> problem v2. my wireless will not work with a live cd it requires special driverss
<harjot> the problem with a reinstall is:
<harjot> 1) I don't want to and i cant move my 20GB documents proplerly
<ActionParsnip> harjot: i'd check keyoard settings in systemsettings
<adam> How can I configure wine?  What CLI is it?
<ActionParsnip> harjot: you should ave a backup which you can then restore if you data is important
<ActionParsnip> adam: winecfg
<harjot> TOO MUCH SPACE
<ActionParsnip> harjot: what if your drive fails?
<little> adam: Type winecfg in a terminal window.
<ActionParsnip> harjot: where is your data then?
<harjot> IT LEEFT ME WITH 64 MB on my 120 gb
<adam> Got it :P thanks!
<harjot> on my hard drive
<harjot> my drive wont fail
<ActionParsnip> harjot: not if it fails
<ActionParsnip> harjot: it will eventually, trust me
<harjot> BECAUSE THEN THIS WONDOWS WILL
<little> harjot: That's what we all think. (:
<adam> I can't join #wine...I need help with it thouhg.
<ActionParsnip> harjot: if you come here moaning you lost your data by accident or yor drive fails. I will show no pity
<harjot> errr... its more likely to fail in a pc[windoze] or a computer than in a laptop
<harjot> thats fine [im professiomnal at recovery]
<little> adam: What kind of help do you need with wine?
<ActionParsnip> harjot: hard drives fail like any other device, laptop, desktop or server, all drives fail
<harjot> btw i will backup soon after i fix my problemo
<ActionParsnip> harjot: not if the motor fails and the drive doesnt spin up
<harjot> ok backup discussion over [how do u recover a failed hard drive
<harjot> ]
<little> harjot: Are you able to view the contents of the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<harjot> yes
<ActionParsnip> harjot: i would check in system settings and make sure the correct language is selected
<harjot> it is
<adam> little: Well, it just won't runt he game...I mean, it starts up...But, when I get close to playing, it stops.
<harjot> it is my update problem becuase i updated my xorg but now everything else wibt update
<ActionParsnip> harjot: to recover failed hdd you pay a professional company many hundreds of dolars, or you can pay 40 for a usb hdd and get a good backup
<little> harjot: You can paste them into http://paste.ubuntu.com/ if you can copy them.
<harjot> ok
<little> adam: Which game are you trying to run?
<harjot> so etc/apt/sources..lst????
<ActionParsnip> harjot: what is wrong with your keyboard anyhoo?
<adam> little: Age of Empires II
<harjot> it wont type in kdm
<little> harjot: sources.list <--- it's one of those exceptions that has four letters after the dot
<harjot> ok
<ActionParsnip> little: file extensions in linux dont mean much
<ActionParsnip> harjot: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<harjot> i know but windows throw itself over the mountain
<ActionParsnip> harjot: and edit out interpid and change it for the name of your release
<harjot> err.i cant access my kubuntu
<little> adam: Here's the wine page on that game: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=99
<harjot> well i can but only from tty
<ActionParsnip> harjot: does it boot?
<harjot> yes
<harjot> into tty
<little> ActionParsnip: But they do to Windows users, which is why I mentioned it. (:
<ActionParsnip> harjot: thats fine, use   sudo nano     instead of    kdesudo kate
<ActionParsnip> harjot: you can edit it at cli
<harjot> bUT HJOW DO I COPY???
<harjot> cant use program that is not installed
<little> harjot: How are you accessing Kubuntu from Windows?
<ActionParsnip> harjot: copy what?
<harjot> i can get to my ext3 drive yes
<little> harjot: Using Windows?
<ActionParsnip> harjot: if you edit your sources file you can then upgrade and boot to uuntu
<harjot> its called a 12 year old brain that hasnt malfunctioned
<harjot> yes using windoze
<little> harjot: If you can browse to the /etc/apt/sources.list file, are you able to open it in a text editor and look at it?
<harjot> look if u want to access ur ext3 drive download diskinternals linux drive reader
<harjot> yes i can
<little> harjot: Can you highlight the contents and copy them to the clipboard?
<harjot> yes [which clipboaard?]
<ActionParsnip> harjot: you dont access ext3 drives, you access ext3 partitions ;)
<little> harjot: The Windows clipboard.
<skafti> does any one know how to fix nosound in konq and mozz
<harjot> yes i can copy
<ActionParsnip> skafti: mozz?
<ActionParsnip> !mozz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozz
<ActionParsnip> !info mozz
<ubottu> Package mozz does not exist in jaunty
<skafti> mozilla
<ActionParsnip> skafti: i see, please use full names. abbreviations only confuse
<skafti> spend all day looking in google for this solution
<ActionParsnip> skafti: so do you mean sound in flash?
<skafti> yes
<harjot> dudes how do i paste???
<little> harjot: Once you have it copied to the clipboard, open http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste the contents into the box. When you're finished, press the paste button at the bottom and it will give you a link you can give us.
<ActionParsnip> skafti: you never said that. Let me websearch
<ActionParsnip> skafti: 32bit or 64bit flash
<little> harjot: You can right-click in the box and select paste from the menu.
<ActionParsnip> skafti: can you please provide the output of   uname -a
<ActionParsnip> !paste | harjot
<ubottu> harjot: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<harjot> ok
<harjot> but one thing
<harjot> it is a bit hard t o  read as its from notepad
<little> harjot: That's okay.
<skafti> shokwave flash 10.0 r22 32bit
<harjot> good old patebin reconfigured the look of the file to make it look normal
<little> hehe
<ActionParsnip> skafti: ok let me search
<harjot> guys heres the pastbin
<harjot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/186127/
<harjot> ppls have you read the pastebin>?
<little> harjot: The last line of that file is the problem. It wants to use the intrepid repositories.
<little> harjot: I wouldn't edit the file with Windows, though.
<harjot> so if i rid that all will be well????
<harjot> i know
<harjot> how would i edit it with tty????
<ActionParsnip> harjot: ok so you have hardy installed?
<harjot> yes
<little> harjot: Well, you've got to be able to access the file and edit it. You can do that using the Live CD if your keyboard will work.
<harjot> oooooh... good idea
<harjot> thanks if this works
<harjot> then i will get pastebinit
<harjot> and irssi
<harjot> and backup MY COMPUTER
<little> I'm not sure if the Live CD mounts all partitions on bootup, though. Does anyone know, or will harjot need to do something to access the partition?
<harjot> No, it does
<harjot> ive used live cd  to tryy and fix billions of times
<little> harjot: Good, then you can use kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list to open the file and just remove the very last line that mentions intrepid.
<harjot> thanks for helping
<little> harjot: Also, a good idea would be to copy sources.list somewhere else as a backup just in case before you edit it. (:
<harjot> cant i just use sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list????
<harjot> oh its now on my windows partition
<ActionParsnip> harjot: no, never sudo kate
<little> harjot: sudo is for non-graphical programs. kdesudo is for graphical programs.
<ActionParsnip> harjot: kdesudo kate
<ActionParsnip> harjot: sudo is for cli commands only
<harjot> it doesnt matter sudo works 4 all
<harjot> cause i never use kdesudo to lauch kate
<ActionParsnip> harjot: yes it works but it will damage group iwnerships
<genii> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<little> harjot: There's a page that tells why it isn't a good idea. It can mess up an important system file and make the computer unbootable. (:
 * little nods at genii
<ActionParsnip> and you wont have access to your own files eventually and you will need to chown / chmod
<harjot> ahh.. thanks so much!!!!
<genii> harjot: You should read that last link of the bots to know why not to use sudo for graphical apps
<ActionParsnip> harjot: you can just avoid by using sudo /kdesudo correctly
<harjot> ok tyym bye
<ActionParsnip> i hate the whole sudo <gui app> thing. really annoying :(
<little> harjot: After you edit the sources.list file, run sudo apt-get update
<little> Ack!
<ign0ramus> hey all
<ign0ramus> i've been using mencoder a lot for different tasks, and each command is very long, so I'm wondering if anyone can recommend a good gui/frontend for it for simple conversion tasks?
<little> ignOramus: I use pdmenu for a few long commands: http://kitenet.net/~joey/code/pdmenu/
<little> ignOramus: You'll have to set it up, but once it's set up, it's just point and click to do any command you like, and it's all saved into one text file.
<ign0ramus> little, checking it now.  thanks.
<little> ignOramus: Let me know if you have any trouble with it. I have it set up nicely on my system and can help with the syntax.
<little> ignOramus: I forgot to mention that it's lightning fast. (:
<ign0ramus> little, will do.  it's "zero" in my nick... that's why I'm not getting notified when you type my nick :)
<nightdrever> where and how do i install songbird?
<little> ign0ramus: Sorry about that!
<ign0ramus> nightdrever, www.songbirdnest.com
<ign0ramus> little, np.  don't you use the autocomplete feature?
<little> ign0ramus: OMG, I didn't know it could do that!
<nightdrever> ok i can download it but how do i install it
<nightdrever> so its in my menu etc?
<ign0ramus> nightdrever, you could start with the documentation, but i believe "cd"ing into the directory, "chmod"ing "songbird-bin" to executable, and then issuing "./songbird-bin" should work
<ign0ramus> nightdrever, i haven't tried the latest versions, so it may be different now...
<Ahmuck> hi.  where is the option to change from pulseaudio to alsa in kubuntu 9.04 ?
<harjot> ok guys im back
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, you there?
<harjot> genii: im back
<harjot> little: im back
<harjot> and the other guy who was helping me : im back
<harjot> ActionParsnip: Im back
<harjot> could u guys look at my dpkg logs plz
<ign0ramus> harjot, ActionParsnip isn't here
<harjot> right ty
<harjot> are the other guys all asleep
<harjot> genii: are u there??????
<harjot> little: can u respond plz
<harjot> ok im stuck
<harjot> its always the same people online and the SAME PEOPLE ASLEEP [LOL!!! :P
<harjot> ]
<little> harjot: Sorry, I was in another window.
<harjot> ok thats fine
<harjot> my problem has decreases
<harjot> ed
<harjot> 39 pacxkages  upgradable but being held back
<little> harjot: You left before I could tell you that after you remove the last line in the file, you need to run sudo apt-get update
<harjot> soyes i did
<harjot> i did thatr
<harjot> and then tryed upgrading my opackages
<harjot> nonus workus est
<harjot> it didnt work
<little> harjot: What exact message are you getting? Can you paste the output into pastebin?
<harjot> it just said 39 packes not upgraded
<harjot> i cant
<harjot> how????
<harjot> W:failed to download index files
<little> harjot: Are you typing sudo apt-get update to get the packages?
<harjot> yes
<harjot> and i also tryed sudo apt-get upgrade
<harjot> then i tried aptitiuede
<harjot> i edited the fil with nano [decent prgram!]
<little> harjot: Can you paste the output of sudo apt-get update into a text file and then copy the information from that into pastebin once you're in Windows?
<harjot> where do i get the info from????
<little> harjot: Glad you like it. That one's probably the easiest of the command line editors. (:
<harjot> which file do i paste from???
<little> harjot: When you run the command, it will print some output in the terminal window. You can highlight all of that with the mouse and paste it into a text file.
<little> harjot: I'm not sure if you can do sudo apt-get update > filename.txt
<harjot> problem.. i  cant get past kdm therefore i cant copy and paste
<little> harjot: Maybe somebody here would know whether it will work with that command.
<harjot> ive heard though about dpkg logs
<little> harjot: How about a screenshot?
<harjot> i cant from command line in tty
<little> harjot: Okay, those should work. I'm not familiar with where those are or which ones would have the information.
<harjot> but index failed failed to download try using sudo apt-get update or --fix-missing
<harjot> ok
<harjot> ask
<harjot> genii know
<harjot> s
<little> harjot: Okay, let me see if I can find out where it logs to.
<harjot> is it in /etc??? theres a dpkg folder there but no sign of logfiels
<harjot> little: ive found them
<harjot> little: FOUND THEM!!!!
<little> harjot: Excellent! Can you paste the contents into pastebin?
 * little cheers for harjot
<harjot> ok
<harjot> just finding the right log jjst a sec...
<little> harjot: When you get the error, does it mention specific packages?
<harjot> no all of them being held
<little> harjot: None of your packages updated?
<harjot> nope
<harjot> wont let me install either
<harjot> says dependies arent met
<little> harjot: What worries me is that since you had the intrepid line in your sources.list file, you may have actually gotten some intrepid packages, and those might be the problem now.
<harjot> i hope not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<little> harjot: The output should list off all the files that are being held back. Each one will require a command to fix it. Are you sure it doesn't list them?
<little> harjot: You should see this line in the output of sudo apt-get update:               The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<little> harjot: Then under that line it should list off which packages are the problems. Once you have that list, we might be able to sort this out pretty easily. (:
<little> The magic incantation for each package is: sudo apt-get -f install PACKAGENAME
<harjot> ????'
<little> harjot: And you would replace PACKAGENAME with the name of each package.
<harjot> yes ok
<harjot> problem
<harjot> i tried installing the dependencies
<lucio_> Hi
<harjot> 1 was too far uptodate
<lucio_> im jus tying the koncersation
<harjot> one was not matching corectly with the 1 it needed [wrong version???]
<little> harjot: That sounds to me like you have intrepid packages on your system, since those would be further along than the hardy ones.
<harjot> ouch....
<little> harjot: The -f in that command I gave you will try to fix it.
<harjot> I DONT WANT INTREPID PACKAGES ON MY SYSTEM WAAAAAA........\\
<little> harjot: We can take care of it. It just might be a bit tricky of a surgery. (:
<harjot> -f means force????
<little> harjot: Can you run sudo apt-get update again and see if there is a line that says, "The following packages have unmet dependencies:" and then see if it lists them off?
<lucio_> sorry people, im looking for a client vpm for nortel contivit, i dont find it on google....
<harjot> it does
<harjot> the annoying thing is now i have to boot into kubuntu and then i have to boot back here if it dont work
<little> harjot: Yeah, sorry about that. But at least you CAN do that. (:
<little> harjot: -f means fix.
<harjot> ahh.
<harjot> btw.... do u want the logfilees before i go???
<little> harjot: You can use this instead if you like: sudo apt-get --fix-missing install PACKAGENAME
<little> harjot: Sure. Maybe the information is in there.
<harjot> ok after this i wont becoming until tomrrow i have to goto bed
<little> harjot: I don't want to paste my email into here, but you can get it from the Contact button at the top right of http://littlegirl.hostrator.com in case you need more help tomorrow.
<little> harjot: We can sort this out one way or another.
<harjot> littlegirl???????are u a girl???????????
<little> harjot: Yep, through and through. (:
<harjot> really i didnt expect that!!!!
<little> harjot: We really do exist. (:
<harjot> btw
<harjot> THAT MADE MY LAUGH
<little> harjot: I think there are more and more of us who are geeks nowadays. (:
<harjot> ok i cant get to ur email cause im using windoz
<harjot> unlike my DUMB sister
<harjot> How old are u ????
<little> harjot: It's at the bottom of this page: http://littlegirl.hostrator.com/SiteMap.html
<little> harjot: 47
<little> harjot: So I guess I'm technically a woman rather than a girl, but I've had the handle for years. (:
<harjot> lol im only 12
<little> harjot: You're doing really well with all the technical stuff for a twelve year old. (:
<harjot> ty im learning to code in C
<harjot> ive got so much schoolwork cause im in scholorship set
<harjot> little: ive just goto post u my log noi
<harjot> little: this isnt the proper log but its all i recognize as dpkg-s status
<harjot> little: bye
<little> harjot: Where is it?
<kevDabu09> has anyone had luck disabling "tap" on kubunt 9.04?
<kevDabu09> its driving me crazy.
<omar> hola
<omar> hello
<omar> hola
<Hx> .
<Hx> Hello anybody?
<Hx> ..
<Hrr1963> hello
<Hrr1963> anybody?
<p_quarles> !ask Hrr1963
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask Hrr1963
<p_quarles> oops, sorry
<p_quarles> !ask | Hrr1963
<ubottu> Hrr1963: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hrr1963> rare people lol.. Ok here go my question, my lenovo N500 was able to connect via ethernet or wireless in kubuntu 9.04 (In fresh install , yesterday). Now today im not able to connect in any way. Router N ok, signal ok and ethernet ports ok, since i can connect with other PCs. Any suggestions?
<dennister> having a cups problem: printer did work for months, then published it in error, now can't get it to work again
<Hrr1963> My lenovo N500 was able to connect via ethernet or wireless in kubuntu 9.04 (In fresh install , yesterday). Now today im not able to connect in any way. Router N ok, signal ok and ethernet ports ok, since i can connect with other PCs. Any suggestions?
<dennister> ipp error message is always: Unable to open device "hal:///org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4f9_161_G01234567890_if0_printer_noserial": Permission denied
<dennister> can someone help me with this pls...driving me totally bokers
<Hrr1963> Ok since no answer... and this is kde 4 problem. Simple, any instructions to get rip of kde 4.2.3 and use kde 3?
<Hrr1963> #ubuntu
<user010> hi is anyone available? i need a little help
<p_quarles> user010: just ask
<p_quarles> no one can answer until you do
<user010> hehe i tried to ask a question
<user010> um how do i compile
<user010> i'm trying to run a .i386
<user010> this is my first time with ubuntu
<p_quarles> compile what?
<user010> a .i386 file
<p_quarles> that's not a file type I'm aware of
<Hrr1963> My lenovo N500 was able to connect via ethernet or wireless in kubuntu 9.04 (In fresh install , yesterday). Now today im not able to connect in any way. Router N ok, signal ok and ethernet ports ok, since i can connect with other PCs. Any suggestions? Help?
<user010> you know of urban terror?
<p_quarles> user010: yes; and that's a binary, you don't need to compile it
<p_quarles> s/don't need to/cannot
<user010> it says it needs something to install it with
<p_quarles> user010: well, A) this isn't really a Kubuntu issue; B) that game comes with two binaries, one for people who have the Quake III engine already installed, and one with its own engine
<user010> hmm
<p_quarles> user010: I use the standalone one, ioUrbanTerror.i386, which works fine and is already compiled
<user010> well when i try to run that file is tells me no application suitable for installation of this file is available
<user010> something like that
<p_quarles> user010: 1) make sure it
<p_quarles> 's executable, and 2) try running it from the command line
<user010> i don't know how to do any of this
<user010> this is my first time away from windows
<p_quarles> user010: right click on the file in Dolphin, select "properties," go to the "permissions" tab and make sure "executable" is ticked
<user010> pj pd o set allow?
<user010> ah ok i found that hehe
<p_quarles> one you do that, you should be able to simply click on the file and it will run
<user010> thank you
<p_quarles> I would ensure that compositing is turned off before you run it, though
<p_quarles> kwin's compositing doesn't always mesh with 3D accelerated games
<user010> i don't know how to do that either
<p_quarles> alt-shift-F12 to toggle it
<user010> you know what i think it gave me ubuntu even tho the iso said kubuntu
<user010> it's showing some gnome stuff
<p_quarles> that seems unlikely, but in that case you would turn off "desktop effects" in the system menu
<p_quarles> gnome and kde can exist side by side; the real question for compositing is which window manager is running
<user010> hmm how do i check version?
<trans> hi
<p_quarles> user010: you're using pidgin to access this channel, looks like?
<user010> yes
<user010> so i have ubuntu right?
<Hrr1963> cant believe i have to format the damn kubuntu. I mean, they release a new version and it got WORST, and the same cicle... another and another and another.
<p_quarles> user010: then I'd guess you have Gnome; again, the programs coexist pretty completely
<user010> below about gnome it says about ubuntu
<user010> weird
<tomsdale_> hm
<p_quarles> yeah, anyway you should be able to disable compositing by running metacity --replace; but I'm not really sure, and that's a better question for #ubuntu
<user010> thanks quarles
<administrador> buenas noches
<Hrr1963> buenas noches ...
<administrador> que tal
<user010> weird tho, i downloaded the kubuntu iso from the berkley server, then i ran wubi
<p_quarles> !es | administrador
<ubottu> administrador: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tomsdale_> I can't play .ogg files on wikipedia in firefox. .ogg is a free standart, why doesn't  it play?
<Hrr1963> enojado. y usted?
<user010> and now i have ubuntu? lol
<administrador> no no
<administrador> tenia una pregunta
<administrador> quiza puedas ayudarme
<Hrr1963> aja.
<p_quarles> administrador: ask in #kubuntu-es, or ask in English
<administrador> im sorry
<administrador> there telling me that the channel is in english
<administrador> i am going to a spanish channel
<tomsdale_> do I need a firefox plugin to play .ogg files.
<administrador> now
<trans> i don't know if this is the right place to ask but i just installed kubuntu 9.04 fresh, i had 8.04 previously.  I have a program that reads the serial port but on 9.04 it no longer works.  it worked fine on 8.04, it's very simple using read() and select() on an open descriptor.  I am able to send data correctly using the same program with the same descriptor.  Using stty, the terminal settings appear to all be correct and i can acutally read p
<trans>  fine using cutecom (which i believe uses Qt to read the serial port).
<trans> i can't get why it would work for a Qt program and not good ol' read()
<tomsdale_> Can anyone play .ogg files e.g. in wikipedia directly in their browser.
<p_quarles> tomsdale_: I don't remember specifically, but I would imagine the VLC plugin would do that
<tomsdale_> p_quarles: ah - good call. Let me check the repo. There is no addon at least on mozilla
<p_quarles> tomsdale_: mozilla-plugin-vlc; it's in multiverse
<p_quarles> the totem plugin should work as well
<tomsdale_> p_quarles: is totem not for gnome only?
<p_quarles> it has GTK+ and Gnome depends, if that's what you mean; I ignore purism, myself, but do what you like
<tomsdale_> yes - mozilla-plugin-vlc works, thanks a lot. Although I have no control bars but that's fine so far.
<tomsdale_> in kubuntu the pendant to totem would be dragon player I guess - but dragon player doesn't have browser support.
<david_> yoo
<liz> how do you create a bootable iso image from a made directory??
<colton_> My mouse roller is so freaking fast! How do I slow it down?
<colton_> [And no wiseguy cracks like "don't push as hard." I barely tap it and i'm halfway down a two thousand line document]!
<tomsdale_> colton_: in kubuntu go to system settings. Keyboard and Mouse
<tomsdale_> mouse advanced - Mouse wheel scrolls x lines.
<tomsdale_> You probably have something very high in there. I have 4.
<colton_> I have 1 in there.
<colton_> . . . it's still like crazy fast. It's strange though, because it wasn't like this yesterday, now all of a sudden it's changed. I can't think of anything I did which would have changed it either.
<tomsdale_> did you change enything in the directory /etc/hal/fdi/policy maybe
<colton_> I don't see how I could have . . .
<colton_> no.
<tomsdale_> that's where you would pass customisations to the mouse driver. but in your case if it worked yesterday I don't really know. Is it the same in all applications?
<colton_> Yeah. It's the same in all.
<tomsdale_> hm, I really don't know then. Can you try it with a seperate mouse maybe to see whether it's your hw that plays up?
<colton_> No. But you know what's funny, If I modify the pointer acceleration, the acceleration is modified. But if I modify the scroll speed, (from 12 - 1) (and press apply ) nothing changes.
<aaron_> anyone know the answer to a non-responsive "Leave"/shutdown button in jaunty/KDE 4.2.2?
<Hrr1963> .
<BigPatice> hey anybody know about changing a single sudo command to run without a password
<ricardo__> HELLO
<BigPatice> hello
<ricardo__> i need some help with amarok 2.1 beta 2, and ipod nano 4gb
<BigPatice> what ya wanna do?
<ricardo__> it doesnt recognize it
<ricardo__> hwever its shown on media applet
<BigPatice> have you tried gtkpod? i have had great luck with that and ipods
<ricardo__> not happening with 2.0
<jon__> does gtkpod support ipod touch?
<ricardo__> yeah.. i know i've tried gtkpod, songbird, rythmbox, but none of them works as good as amaroK
<p_quarles> yeah, amarok ipod support is still a work-in-progress
<ricardo__> but this is a kubuntu related bug
<BigPatice> i think so. i use gtkpod to put and take music from the ipod, and i use amarok do play whats on my pc
<ricardo__> it supports ipod on opensuse
<jon__> ah
<BigPatice> for some reason amarok is less quirky on fedora too
<ricardo__> so that is why im asking anywone with the same issue?
<ricardo__> media applet seems useless
<BigPatice> i guess i have the same problem. i just gave up quicker
<ricardo__> 2.0 sucks
<ricardo__> laks of too many features
<BigPatice> well i like amarok for just playing music on my system. it seems better than rythmbox, but i think it is catching up with kde 4
<ricardo__> so there is no solution isnt it?
<BigPatice> i am not sure, still kinda noob
<ricardo__> anyone else?
<ricardo__> :-/
<_nix_> I think I missed BigPatice
<_nix_> I was hungry :/
<Hrr1963> Problem with wireless, driver is Broadcom STA
<Hrr1963> any help?
<Hrr1963> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Hrr1963> #kubuntu-es
<DaskreecH> Hrr1963: you would like #kubuntu-es ?
<yuan> a
<yuan> a
<yuan> a
<yuan> a
<yuan> a
<yuan> a
<yuan> a
<yuan> a
<_nix_> ...
<rosco_y> exit
<Zengol> Good evening everone.
<tim_CVO> hello
<Zengol> Is there a way to add a System-wide pre-gain, and post-gain to the sound in ALSA?
<Hrr1963> Does anyone knows, how to fix the problem of wireless in kubuntu 9.04 for a bcm4312 chipset of a lenovo n500 52U? Have tried many things.
<Hrr1963> had*
<Zengol> Use Proprietary driver's.
<Zengol> Or make yoru own.
<Zengol> I am using the same one.
<Zengol> The prop driver's worked for me, but i am using an Acer Aspire 5570z.
<Hrr1963> thank you
<Zengol> If you have problem's come back.
<Zengol> I am not the best at this.
<Zengol> I am still new myself.
<DasKreecH> Zengol: You used the ndiswrapper?
<Zengol> What is that?
<Zengol> For what?
<Zengol> Audio, or Visual?
<Zengol> Oh, the wi-fi.
<Zengol> Neither.
<Zengol> Not sure what i did really.
<DasKreecH> !ndiswrapper | Hrr1963
<ubottu> Hrr1963: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zengol> I read a guide on the net on how to compile FWcutter to run the BC drover's.
<DasKreecH> grrr
<Zengol> Driver's*
<DasKreecH> Ah FWcutter Yeah that's a way to do it
<Zengol> I am running 8.10 now though.
<Zengol> My VGA chipset is not supported by 9.04
<Zengol> Or atleast run's like crap.
<qwerrrt> hi
<qwerrrt> i m sexy
<jussi01> can anyone point me to some ubuntu specific documentation about the radeon hd driver?
<Zengol> HD, or HDD?
<jussi01> HD
<jussi01> ie. the video driver ;)
<Zengol> Hmm.
<Zengol> I am sorry i did not understand you at first.
<jussi01> :)
<Zengol> What are you having trouble with, or are curious about as in performance?
<jussi01> Im just wanting to check the actual proceedure, is it as simple as uninstall the fglrx, then install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd ?
<DasKreecH> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DasKreecH> Hmm
<jussi01> DasKreecH: nah, no info there...
 * jussi01 has done some legwork, but cant seem to find what he needs
<Zengol> Yeah, in the total case of output you will need to do self customizing to Nvidia OR ATI chipset X setup's.
<Zengol> Never go with the pre-set customization.
<Zengol> It is only for basic support of your OS, you should know that as the base by now atleast.
<Zengol> Same as with Windoze, you would have to make your one Xorg conf To get it to run the way you want it to support your current condition's.
<DasKreecH> jussi01: I guess https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD doesn't help ?
<jussi01> DasKreecH: very helpful, wonder why google doesnt turn that up?
<DasKreecH> Maybe it does Evil?
<jussi01> in fact, thats exactly what I was after....
<jussi01> DasKreecH: *g*
<jussi01> thanks DasKreecH...
<DasKreecH> Sure
<jussi01> cripes... you have to build it?
 * jussi01 is suprised. but meh
<Guest35433> salve a tutti
<Guest35433> qlc può aiutarmi?
<DasKreecH> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<giuseppe__> thank's
<DasKreecH> Grazi
<eeos> hi everybody .... where do you specify the paramenters / options to be used by kubuntu 904 when it automounts a SDHC card (in a card reader)?
<eeos> vfat formatted SDHC card, by the way
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<eeos> hi everybody .... where do you specify the paramenters / options to be used by kubuntu 904 when it automounts a SDHC card (in a card reader)?  vfat formatted SDHC card, by the way
<DasKreecH> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<eeos> DasKreecH: fstab does not have any indications about automounted card readers
<eeos> DasKreecH: ot commands
<DasKreecH> Well if it can be mounted then it can be in fstab
<DasKreecH> and then you can set the options
<DasKreecH> Hal is probably doing the mounting
<eeos> DasKreecH: well, what mechanism does kubuntu 904 use to automount card readers? where are the default options?
<DasKreecH> HAL
<eeos> DasKreecH: and where are HAL's config options? I thought so, and tried to understand, but did not come to anything
<DasKreecH> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<eeos> DasKreecH: so I thought something else must be the case
<DasKreecH> Hal isn't exactly simple
<eeos> DasKreecH: yes, that was where I started from
<eeos> DasKreecH: but did not get anywhere
<DasKreecH> Should be in /etc/hal/fdi/policy
<eeos> DasKreecH: I got a look there, but the file is actually a default empty config file
<eeos> DasKreecH: so there has to be a default policy somewhere for the card reader, but where? could not find any information anywhere
<DasKreecH> eeos: Bleh /usr/share/hal/fdi
<eeos> DasKreecH: bleh?
<DasKreecH> -It's not in /etc/  bleh
<ToreadorVampire> Kubuntu Jaunty LiveCD doesn't come with a partition manager preinstalled?
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: of course there is fdisk
<ActionParsnip> ToreadorVampire: sure it does. it comes with a few, fdisk, parted
 * ToreadorVampire just booted from LiveCD in order to resize his root partition and was shocked that [to use a GUI partition manager] I needed to connected to the internet and download one
<DasKreecH> ToreadorVampire: Yep
<DasKreecH> It's not a rescue CD
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: partitioning is done in recovery mode, when no disks are mounted
<ToreadorVampire> Oh - yeah, could have used a CLI one I guess ... never 'extended a partition' using fdisk before though, hence wanting to use a GUI one
<DasKreecH> UNless of course you turn on recovery when you are walked through the process
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: works basically the same way
<DasKreecH> You can extend a parition with fdisk?
<DasKreecH>  I wouldn't want to try that
<eeos> DasKreecH: :) .... thanks
<DasKreecH> eeos: Sure mate
<Mamarok> DasKreecH: with parted?
<DasKreecH> Oh yeah Parted
<DasKreecH> fdisk errrrm not so sure of
<ToreadorVampire> Hehe - well - KDE Partition Manager made it easy - just dragged the partition to fill up the free space (that I had created by removing the redundant swap partition on that disk)
<DasKreecH> What happened to that?
<ToreadorVampire> DasKreecH> "What happened to that?" « Talking to me?
<DasKreecH> No just musing in general
<DasKreecH>  How come the partition manager doesn't come with KDE
<ToreadorVampire> Mmm
<ToreadorVampire> I mean, I could pick it up, but that meant connecting to the Internet, which (since network-management out-of-the-box doesn't play nicely with my wifi) meant finding an ethernet cable long enough etc
<DasKreecH> hi raphink
<raphink> hi DasKreecH
<DasKreecH> Yeah If your wireless is shot it's easier to keep a version of Kubuntu that works withit or a real recovery Cd
<ActionParsnip> ToreadorVampire: i've never had luck with those things. I always use the interfaces file directly, but thats me
<ToreadorVampire> Mmm, well, I did manage to make network-management work with my wifi, but it took a lot of tinkering
<unimic> any indian>
<BaudThief> lol
<DasKreecH> unimic: Hmm ?
<BaudThief> destroy him!
<unimic> ??
<BaudThief> :\
<DasKreecH> BaudThief: Yyou are a thief you shouldn't be talking :)
<BaudThief> foiled ;(
<DasKreecH> unimic: What language for indian ?
<faileas> lol
<faileas> ya, thats a valid question
 * faileas speaks, but not types tamil:P
<Guest10910> yes
<starenka> hi, any workaround for kaffein - screensaver problem? (getting screensaver while watching movies)
<t0by> hi im using kubuntu 9.04 . In glChess 2.24.1.1 when i go to Game->Network Game, all the options are disabled . Any way to fix this ?
<shalyd_> hello
<Mamarok> t0by: what is glChess? I didn't find it in the repositories...
<Mamarok> shalyd_: hi
<t0by> Mamarok : Its installed in KUbuntu 9.04 by default
<t0by> is this a bug ?
<t0by> glChess is the 3D Chess Game
<Mamarok> t0by: well, not here at least, are you sure of the name?
<Mamarok> there are several 3D chess games, but I can't find any with the name glChess
<Mamarok> ah, you mean 3dchess?
<bazhang> !find glchess
<ubottu> Found: gnome-games
<bazhang> t0by, perhaps its in gnome-games
<Mamarok> oook, hence a Gnome problem
<Mamarok> t0by: do you use Gnome?
<t0by> im sorry guys, im using ubuntu 8.10 with kde v4.2.1
<bazhang> t0by, if you install it , will pull in gnome-libs
<t0by> ok
<Mamarok> t0by: there are others like brutalchess and 3dchess and the like which do not install gnome libraries
<t0by> alright
<t0by> which one u recommend for kde ?..i need something that supports network play
<Mamarok> hm, I can't recommend any as I do not play chess, but there are so many around...
<t0by> ok :)
<dwidmann> Mamarok: was a while ago, but I just decided to peak around at the mention of the word chess, and dreamchess looks pretty nice
<Mamarok> dwidmann: yeah, there are quite a few around, the most interresting are those where you can change the engine
<dwidmann> Mamarok: (dreamchess fits in that category also, it seems)
<Mamarok> yes, just seen that
<husayn> why do people use... Kubuntu instead of Debian ... we can get KDE in debian to...
<husayn> i was thinking to shift from kubuntu to debian cause i am able to get trainings for ... Debian Linux
<Peace-> because debian is too old
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<husayn> Debian releases new versions tooo
<Oliver___> Hallo, ich habe picasa und firefox auf Kubuntu 9.04 installiert und beides läuft unabhängig voneinander sorgenfrei. wenn ich aber ein picas-webalbum im browser übden dafür vorgesehen link zu picasa runterladen will, kommt folgende Meldung "Firefox weiß nicht, wie diese Adresse geöffnet werden soll, da das Protokoll (picasa) mit keinem Programm verknüpft ist." Üblicherweise sollte nach dem Klick das Picasa aufgehen und das Webalbum
<Oliver___>  importieren. Wie sage ich das aber dem Firefox? Hat jemand einen Rat für mich?
<Tm_T> !de | Oliver___
<ubottu> Oliver___: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Mamarok> Oliver___: go to #kubuntu-de, please
<ToreadorVampire> Hey all - Kubuntu Jaunty/KDE 4.2.2 - I'm having some trouble with plasma crashing (relatively frequently).  I have installed kdeplasma-addons-dbg but when Plasma crashes I still see:
<Oliver___> ok thx, i forgot the language was wrong...
<ToreadorVampire> This backtrace appears to be of no use.
<ToreadorVampire> This is probably because your packages are built in a way which prevents creation of proper backtraces, or the stack frame was seriously corrupted in the crash.
<ToreadorVampire> What else should I install/do in order to get a good backtrace so I can troubleshoot the problem?
<Tm_T> ToreadorVampire: also install kdelibs-dbg kdebase-dbg atleast
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: well, try again, if the bug is reproducible you might get a good backtrace one day
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: -dbg is enough, just read the message:" stack frame seriously corrupted in the crash"
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> Sadly, it's not reproducible (at least, not that I have discovered yet) - when it just exploded I wasn't interacting with plasma at all
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: Heisenbug then, forget about it, not worth to report then
<ToreadorVampire> I was working in an app, and wasn't taking any action that would affect plasma
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> Sorry, when I say "not reproducible" I mean "It has happened a few times to me, seemingly the same crash.  Each time it happens though, I wasn't doing anything that I can think might have caused it"
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> IE:  I couldn't reproduce it if I wanted to but I can be sure it will keep happening
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: to be able to trace a bug down it needs to have a pattern, else the reports do not help
<Tm_T> Mamarok: unless it's clearly shown in backtrace, rare cases are them though
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> Oh, yes, of course - hence asking how I can get some proper backtraces - they might give some kind of hint
<ToreadorVampire> At the end of the day it is still a crash bug, and in no way "not worth reporting"
<xiachen> dude
<Tm_T> ToreadorVampire: see what packages I mentioned above, if it still fails, it won't work I afraid then
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: unfortunately with a corrupt strack you will never get a valid backtrace, you oinly can hope you will hit a good one some day
<ToreadorVampire> I even think I know what has caused it - installing "stasks" as my task manager replacement.  Since it doesn't happen when I remove stasks.  BUT - without a proper backtrace there's still not much to report
<Tm_T> Mamarok: that too yes
<ToreadorVampire> Tm_T> Indeed, thanks - have installed them
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> Well, that message is "maybe you don't have the debugging packages or maybe your stack trace was corrupted" - so having installed those debug packages, I'll see if next time it happens I get a good backtrace
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: good luck then :)
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> thx
 * ToreadorVampire goes back to work and waits for it to happen again
<ToreadorVampire> Hmm, as it happened - I didn't need to wait long, but just then I didn't get a kcrash dialog :(
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: Jaunty with KDE 4.2.3?
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> No, 4.2.2
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: as 4.2.3 is a bugfix release you might consider to install that one
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> Oh?  In which case maybe I shall ... Why aren't bugfix releases like that pushed through automatically through the updater?  It even has a category for approving bugfix releases (so if I didn't want it I could just deselect it)
<ToreadorVampire> With less mature software like KDE4.x I'd think that getting bugfixes through would be top-priority, otherwise regular users would just get the impression that it's no good :(
<ToreadorVampire> I've had somewhat mixed opinions of Jaunty - some parts of it are great, but it taken a lot of work to wrestle it into submission so it lets me get on with my work.  I'm also more than aware that most people would have lost their temper with it by now and just rolled back to Hardy/KDE3.5 with the opinion that "KDE4 sucks"
<ToreadorVampire> Anyway ... I'll schedule that upgrade to KDE 4.2.3 for tonight - thanks for the heads-up Mamarok
<Feasibility_Stud> Is KDE 4.2.3 in the stable repos yet?
<ToreadorVampire> On the basis that a kpackagekit search-by-name for "4.2.3" shows nothing, I guess it's not :(
<ToreadorVampire> Feasibility_Stud> ^^
<theseus2> hello, my composite in kde4 just deactivated itself, because of high(cpu/memory)? usage is there a way to reacitivate it? I saw a infoscreen in the edge of my screen, but it disappeared too fast.
<Feasibility_Stud> theseus2 Just log out and log back in
<theseus2> Feasibility_Stud: thanks, but I cannot logout at the moment, I think I saw a key combination in the infoscreen to reacitvate the the effects, I would prefer this way.
<theseus2> Does anybody know where I can find the (kde4) infoscreen logs, after they disapeare
<jazman> any prog in kde like any dvd for windows
<jazman> k9 freezes up
<Feasibility_Stud> theseus2 press "SHIFT-ALT-F12"
<theseus2> Feasibility_Stud: sry that didnt work :-(
<Feasibility_Stud> theseus2 Im sorry, try "CTRL-SHIFT-F12"
<theseus2> thanks shift alt f12 was right, but I had to set my powermanagement to performance before
<jazman> is htere a linux prog like any dvd on windows ???
<bazhang> jazman, to rip dvd's?
<jazman> yep
<bazhang> k9copy
<bazhang> !info k9copy
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.3.0-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1555 kB, installed size 3364 kB
<jazman> cant get dvd prog to reaD an old dvd
<jazman> k9 freezes
<bazhang> what version of kubuntu you using
<jazman> had to use windows and hate windows
<jazman> juanty
<bazhang> well there was a PPA for handbrake up to intrepid, could be compiled for Jaunty I suppose
<bazhang> although the intrepid version may still work (risky though)
<jazman> well did upgrade form intrepid
<jazman> ill look for handbrake in the repo
<bazhang> its a PPA
<bazhang> jdong PPA handbrake
<jazman> ??
<bazhang> only for intrepid and hardy though
<bazhang> !ppa | jazman
<ubottu> jazman: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<jazman> ok luanch pad im still i windows type user still got a bit to learn
<bazhang> jazman, at this point better to figure out what is going wrong with k9copy then use a PPA as you are new to Kubuntu/Ubuntu
<bazhang> !info ogmrip
<ubottu> ogmrip (source: ogmrip): Application for ripping and encoding DVD. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.12.3-0.2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 202 kB, installed size 956 kB
<bazhang> ogmrip will install gnome-libs though
<ahmed> hi i try to configure pci dialup modem i use kppp i choose configure-modems-new-query modem i got unable to open modem]
<robin0800> ahmed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ahmed> robin0800: I used scanModem  in terminal I got lines with t
<ahmed> ./scanModem: line 1247: Modem/scanout.02:09.0: Invalid argument
<ahmed> what is this mean
<Guest20924> hi to everybody
<Guest20924> question
<faileas> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest20924> ok
<Guest20924> Im trying to use telnet with the terminal by type telnet
<Guest20924> and  next
<Guest20924> open mail.google.com 25
<Guest20924> and it just cant connect to the port 25 (for mail services)
<Guest20924> why
<Guest20924> just shows a ip adress and nothing more
<Guest20924> Trying 74.125.53.19...
<Guest20924> what is the problem with telnet and kubuntu
<Guest20924> some idea or tutorial
<Guest20924> because i would like to put in practice some unix commands
<Guest20924> of course in a telnet session
<robin0800> ahmed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/ScanModem
<ahmed> thanks
<dthacker> Guest20924: maybe telnet is not available at the address you are trying?
<Guest20924> ok IM TRY NOW
<Guest20924> THIS
<Guest20924> telnet, next open
<faileas> capslock is not cruise control for cool
<Guest20924> then:
<Guest20924> 203.34.186.11 51234
<Guest20924> it is now connected
<Guest20924> then sel 8767
<Guest20924> next cl
<Guest20924> it show me a list of things
<Guest20924> IM trying to understand
<Guest20924> but I would like to connect to the server of the university
<Guest20924> at least i know that this thing works
<albe123> where can i find a repo of rekonq?
<bazhang> what is rekonq
<bluecode> does anyone know if there are packages of kdevelop4 beta3?
<ahmed> I cannt install could someone help me here with step by step please I reaad too many faq everything fails
<ahmed> I want to install pci modem to send and recieve faxes
<Gamarok__> hey guys
<albe123> bazhang rekonq is a webkit webbrowser for kde
<Makuseru> Hi, i seem to be having a problem. I have a USB Microphone, and most of the time it works just fine, everything recognizes it. But sometimes it just stops working and nothing will recognize it anymore. Does anyone know what would cause this?
<vbgunz> how do you manage printers on kubuntu 9.04?
<ct529> vbgunz: system settings
<vbgunz> im looking in there, searched too, nothing is coming back... I am trying to figure out a network printer
<JuJuBee> Anybody here notice that when you have multiple files open in KATE, and you close them one by one, the buttons at the top move around?
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> how can i print files from konsole?
<noaXess> in earlier versions of kde there was kprint..
<umar> hello hi  room i have facing problem in ubuntu my heard  drivers are not open  gave me error  connot mount volume or unable mount  volume
<umar> any one here for help ?
<ahmed> I lost the sound driver  ther is no sound to hear i restart several times doesnt detect i was trying to install alsa-driver-linuxant_1.0.20.1_all.deb but it fails and removed the sound card driver my sound card is forteMedia
<ahmed> I lost the sound driver  ther is no sound to hear i restart several times doesnt detect i was trying to install alsa-driver-linuxant_1.0.20.1_all.deb but it fails and removed the sound card driver my sound card is forteMedia
<umar> hello hi  room i have facing problem in ubuntu my heard  drivers are not open  gave me error  connot mount volume or unable mount  volume  help me out
<genii> noaXess: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=164845
<ahmad> I lost the sound driver how i make  i make  it woork back
<noaXess> genii: thanks a lot :)
<ahmad> someone help me with sound driver
<jim_____> ccccccccccccccccccc
<umar> hello hi  room i have facing problem in ubuntu my heard  drivers are not open  gave me error  connot mount volume or unable mount  volume  help me out
<contrast> Greets, everyone.
<contrast> Anyone know how likely this might be to cause disaster: sudo chown mike:mike /dev/input/uinput ? It's the only way I've found to be able to run wminput as a non-root user, something that's essential for my HTPC.
<ivan360> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ahmed> i cannt see the sound someone help me
<genii> contrast: Instead, you should add your user to the group of plugdev
<contrast> genii: i'm already in that group
<contrast> in jaunty, they thought it'd be appropriate to set up uinput so it couldn't be accessed by non-root users for security purposes. i'm not terribly concerned with that on the system in question; i just want to make sure the aforementioned command won't interfere with any other programs that use uinput.
<genii> contrast: The permissions of things in /dev get reset each boot by udev subsystem so the method you currently use will need to be done each time
<contrast> genii: unless i set up an init script to do that, right?
<contrast> afayk, how "safe" do you think the method i'm suggesting would be?
<genii> contrast: You could make a script for it, yes. An other alternative is to alter the udev rules.
<ahmed> someone help  me to install sound card its foreteMedia
<contrast> genii: already tried that, no joy. uinput has been pretty much completely locked down in jaunty afaict
<contrast> ahmed: what kind of sound card?
<genii> contrast: Hm. My main box here is 8.04 ... I'm ssh'd now into a 9.04 machine and looking at it
<contrast> genii: thanks
<BluesKaj> ahmed, just to be sure do : cat /proc/asound/cards
<ahmed> its pci fortemedia it was working but i installed alsa-driver-linuxant_1.0.20.1_all.deb because i wanted for modem then i give me error and ilost the sound
<contrast> what's the default owner and group of /dev/input/uinput in jaunty?
<ahmed> BluesKaj: --- no soundcards ---
<BluesKaj> ahmed, ok do : lspci | grep audio
<ahmed> BluesKaj: 02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Fortemedia, Inc Xwave QS3000A [FM801] (reva0)
<contrast> genii: ^
<ahmed> BluesKaj: 02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Fortemedia, Inc Xwave QS3000A [FM801] (reva0)
<ahmed> BluesKaj: r u still with me?
<Zesturian> Hmm, I just threw kubuntu onto my laptop, it uses an Atheros based chipset, I can't seem to get it to connect to my network (tried both wpa and insecure), yet I can see a list of networks, am I missing anything?
<genii> contrast: On the 9.04 box I'm remotely into, no X. The stuff in /dev/input on that box is root:root
<genii> Bah
<ahmed> BluesKaj: 02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Fortemedia, Inc Xwave QS3000A [FM801] (reva0)
<umar> any one here for Help me ?
<umar> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz any one here for Help me ?
<umar> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz any one here to Help me ?
<Zesturian> You're obviously new to irc umar...
<umar> yes
<bazhang> umar, dont say please so much
<bazhang> umar, if someone knows they will answer
<umar> can u help me
<bazhang> ask a question first
<ahmed> my sound card is 02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Fortemedia, Inc Xwave QS3000A [FM801] (reva0)  i was trying to install  alsa-driver-linuxant_1.0.20.1_all.deb but i got an error and it removed my sound card driver now i cannt hear any sound and i dont see the icon of sound
<ahmed> how i make my sound work
<umar> my Heard driver  gaveing me error of cantnot mount volume ?
<bazhang> umar, what is a heard driver? hard drive?
<vladimirboyd> руддщ
<vladimirboyd> hello
<bazhang> vladimirboyd, #ubuntu-ru for russian
<vladimirboyd> yeah
<vladimirboyd> ii know ;)
<umar> heard disk
<vladimirboyd> when i go to HSBC webpage, Konqueror says "240 images loaded out of 241" and then it freezes
<vladimirboyd> has anyone experienced the same kinda thing?
<umar> cannot mount volume
<ahmed> BluesKaj:  r u here or u leave me?
<BluesKaj> ahmed , check adept /pakage manager for the Fortemedia, Inc Xwave QS3000A driver
<BluesKaj> ahmed, the deb packages do work , but the package managers usually do a better job of installing the drivers
<ahmed> BluesKaj: i started addremovesoftware and serched for fortemedia nothing
<ahmed> BluesKaj: so what i have to do now it was working be4 i install that app
<Guest20924> someone knows somehing about telnet
<Guest20924> something
<BluesKaj> wait ahmed , I'm checking something
<ahmed> BluesKaj: ok im waitng
<Guest20924> I connect to a remote computer now what?
<ahmed> BluesKaj: still here?//////
<BluesKaj> !patience | ahmed
<ubottu> ahmed: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ahmed> BluesKaj: ok im waiting noproblem i just checking that u didnt leave me
<BluesKaj> ahmed, did you use the deb installer to run the driver install procedure
<BluesKaj> or did you use sudo dpkg -i  drivername
<ahmed> do u mean fortemedia driver?? or the driver i installed and caused this problem?
<BluesKaj> no the linuxant generic driver
<ahmed> no i have alsa-driver-linuxant_1.0.20.1_all.deb i right clicked on it and open with Gdeb package installer
<BluesKaj> so why did you try  the linuxant /
<BluesKaj> ?
<ahmed> I was trying to install Modem driver and tell me that this package should be installed firest
<BluesKaj> was this instructions from the driver website , ahmed
<ahmed> yes I also when i try to install the driver it fail depedcies
<ahmed> now i have no sound and no modem
<ahmed> but lets solve the sound in first step
<kermit_> Hello, How can I create the contents of a pdf file in wordpress? Or any better ways?
<kermit_> Is there some good tools to create a pdf file with the contents, a category?
<kermit_> Thanks
<BluesKaj> ahmed, lets try to find the original driver first ...it looks like the linxant driver is causing problems
<ahmed> BluesKaj: ok how i reomve it and make the sound work
<BluesKaj> ahmed sudo dpkg -r nameofsounddriver
<BluesKaj> bb in 5mins
<ahmed> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove nameofsounddriver which isn't installed.
<bazhang> ahmed, use the name of the sound driver
<bazhang> ahmed, linuxant....deb (use the exact name)
<ahmed> bazhang:ERROR: Module build failed!
<bazhang> alsa-driver-linuxant_1.0.20.1_all.deb  <-- this the one you install from 3rd party sources?
<ahmed> I dont know but i got error while remove
<bazhang> ahmed, you dont know? you're sound was working fine, and you used a 3rd party driver that broke things, correct?
<ahmed> I right click on alsa-driver-linuxant_1.0.20.1_all.deb and open with Gdeb packeag manager
<ahmed> yes thats right
<bazhang> never use 3rd party sources, unless you really really know what you are doing.
<ahmed> I knew it now
<ahmed> but i knew that there is a good support here
<bazhang> not if you are breaking the package management system
<ahmed> bazhang: wow u mean i have to reintall the system?
<bazhang> ahmed, it means if you use 3rd party sources, then you are breaking the package management system
<genii> ahmed: Did you have some "winmodem" that you needed to install Linuxant driver or such?
<nidhal> Hello
<bazhang> hi
<genii> !hi | nidhal
<ubottu> nidhal: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ahmed> bazhang: so is there any chance to make sound work again??
<nidhal> thanks guys
<ahmed> genii: yes i have modem
<bazhang> ahmed, what modem? a winmodem?
<BluesKaj> ahmd , are you using a modem-sound conmbination pci card ?
<ahmed> yes pci fax modem
<nidhal> I need help upgarding kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10
<bazhang> nidhal, 7.10 is end of life
<bazhang> nidhal, you will need to go to 8.04 at the least
<nidhal> yes but I have to upgrade to 7.10 then 8.04 right?
<bazhang> !upgrade | nidhal
<ubottu> nidhal: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<BluesKaj> nidhal, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ahmed> I dont know what u mean of compination i download the driver that fail i n dependcies it tell me to install alsa driver so i did that and it broke the sound
<genii> nidhal: 7.04 and 7.10 both are no longer supported. You are best to just install 8.04 fresh
<bazhang> BluesKaj, that wont work here
<BluesKaj> bazhang, 7.04 to 7.10 ?
<nidhal> you mean fresh install?
<nidhal> yes
<bazhang> BluesKaj, correct
<bazhang> both are eol
<genii> BluesKaj: Because BOTH are past EOL it won't work to do an upgrade
<BluesKaj> well I remember it worked for me back then :)
<BluesKaj> bazhang really , np repos ?
<BluesKaj> no
<bazhang> BluesKaj, well for a non-eol upgrade path, there are old-releases.ubuntu repos
<ahmed> so i want the sound work again
<nidhal> I cant install a fresh copy, so I have to upgrade to 7.10 then 8.04
<nidhal> right?
<bazhang> nidhal, check the upgrade links I sent you
<bazhang> nidhal, and then you can go from 8.04 directly to 9.04 if you wish (kubuntu only)
<ahmed> bazhang: what i have to do now to make sound work
<BluesKaj> ahmed, what version did you upgrade to
<ahmed> BluesKaj: i hash install
<ahmed> 9.04
<bazhang> ahmed, it seems you have two issues, correct? and you used 3rd party sources to try and fix things, away from Ubuntu/Kubuntu package management system, right?
<ahmed> bazhang: I think thats true
<bazhang> ahmed, is this a fresh install?
<ahmed> BluesKaj: I have fresh install I didnt upgrade
<bazhang> ahmed, how long ago
<ahmed> yes I never Upgrade from old Version
<nidhal> bazhang, you mean that I have to install a fresh copy of kubuntu 8.04?
<BluesKaj> bazhang, I think that 3rd party driver never really installed , maybe he should just remove it and start from where he left off before trying to install it .
<bazhang> nidhal, did you read the upgrade link?
<nidhal> yes
<ahmed> I install kubuntu 9.04 from a Month and there is no problem untill I tried to install modem driver
<genii> ahmed: What reports from: lspci -nn            the line which says about your modem?
<ahmed> 02:0c.0 Modem [0703]: ALi Corporation SmartLink SmartPCI563 56K Modem [10b9:545a]
<ahmed> 02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Fortemedia, Inc Xwave QS3000A [FM801] [1319:0801] (rev a0)
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades nidhal and this?
<ahmed> the first for modem and the other for sound card both now r not workibg
<nidhal> that didn't work for me
<ahmed> genii: 02:0c.0 Modem [0703]: ALi Corporation SmartLink SmartPCI563 56K Modem [10b9:545a]
<ahmed> genii: 02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Fortemedia, Inc Xwave QS3000A [FM801] [1319:0801] (rev a0)
<genii> ahmed: Yes, I saw your result the first time :)
<ahmed> ok sorry
<bazhang> nidhal, what did not work
<nidhal> find /tmp -name gutsy, no results
<nidhal> they asked me to follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<ahmed> so what i have to make sound work ??
<genii> ahmed: Apologies for my lag, I am at work and back/forth from computer. But I am paying attention etc and working on a solution
<ahmed> u mean u r searching for a solution??
<ahmed> ok i'll wait thanks
<genii> ahmed: I may be able to assist with the modem, but perhaps not with the soundcard
<ahmed> ok
<genii> ahmed: I have another time written a post on this subject, let me find it
<genii> ahmed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7340604&postcount=49
<ahmed> ok man i'll check the link
<genii> ahmed: It explains how to combine the free Dell driver with the regular Linuxant one and what you need to do to get it to install successfully under 9.04
<ahmed> genii:
<genii> ahmed: The Dell driver will work for 99% of all winmodems
<ahmed> ok i tried to install hsfmodem_7.80.02.04full_k2.6.28_11_generic_ubuntu_i386.deb but it ask me to installl  alsa-driver-linuxant_1.0.20.1_all.deb first and once i did it broke my sound
<Dreamytb> I'm installing a package using apt-get, and it said something about a configuration file changed. It now shows up a diff, and Ok at the bottom, but  can't exit it. Also, DNS on freenode fails, I'm connected by IP atm.  DNS works on everything else
<Mamarok> Dreamytb: you can go to the ok button with the tab key
<Dreamytb> Mamarok: Thanks
<nidhal> I have changed all link in /etc/apt/sources.list to http://old-releases...then ive run "Fetch updates", when it finish "Version upgrade show"
<Mamarok> nidhal: why did you do this?
<nidhal> so I can upgrade to 7.10
<Mamarok> ah, you are still running 7.04, ok, now I understand
<Mamarok> nidhal__: it tells you what exactly?
<Dreamytb> Second question: How can I map the Windows key to start the KDE menu? All the options seem to be to just have it as a modifier, not a shortcut by itself.
<nidhal> could not download the release announcement. Please check that your internet connection is active.
<Mamarok> nidhal: what package manager do you use to make this?
<shalyd> dreamytb: it seems to be the "meta" key so you should try to use another hotkey to do this
<ahmed> ok now i removed alsa-driver-linuxant_1.0.20.1_all but the sound did work how i could make it detect my fortemedia sound card and use it
<nidhal> adept manager?
<Mamarok> nidhal: you should follow this page for more security, as Gutsy already has reached it's end of life too:
<Mamarok> nidhal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Dreamytb> shalyd: ok. I just set it to Win-M, but I hoped there was a way to do it as just win key.
<nidhal> but this doesn't work for me
<Mamarok> nidhal: hm, that's the way to go for upgrade of EOL products, it should work
<Mamarok> nidhal: you did try that wiki page I just gave you? Because the other one you indicated is not valid anymore AFAIK
<nidhal> you mean this one?
<nidhal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<Mamarok> yes, read the header of the page, it tells you to follow another one as it's EOL
<bazhang> nidhal, please paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list
<Mamarok> bazhang: ...
<bazhang> Mamarok, ??
<Mamarok> bazhang: go on, just read the wiki page he tried to use...
<nidhal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/186633/
<nidhal> can you please access to http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<bazhang> Mamarok, I did, it is a bit confusing as it is from 6.10 to 8.04, and he is getting stuck on the find /tmp -gutsy bit
<nidhal> 7.04
<nidhal> I know why it can't download the announcement because this link doesn' exsite anymore
<nidhal> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/ReleaseAnnouncement
<nidhal> it have to be http://old-releases....
<bazhang> right, and security.ubuntu.com instead of archive.ubuntu.com
<nidhal> this file need to be chnaged
<nidhal> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<bazhang> just # it out
<nidhal> where?
<bazhang> If you have the security repositories make sure you change them to security.ubuntu.com,
<bazhang> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted
<bazhang> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted
<nidhal> in my sources.list?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mamarok> why feisty, wasn't he going to use gutsy?
<bazhang> first need to update feisty, then get to gutsy and from there to hardy
<bazhang> really at this point though, backup home to tar.gz and fresh install would be waay easier
<Mamarok> bazhang: wasn't there a possibility to go from LTS to LTS directly?
<bazhang> Mamarok, sure 6.06 to 8.04
<bazhang> he's on 7.04 sadly
<nidhal> omg :(
<Mamarok> right...
<nidhal> lol there is no downgrade to 6.06
<nidhal> just joking
<Mamarok> nidhal: well, that's normal
<nidhal> so the only way is installing a fresh copy?
<bazhang> nidhal, though kubuntu does have the one step 8.04 to 9.04
<bazhang> nidhal, not the only path, no.
<nidhal> ?
<bazhang> the eol upgrades link is one
<bazhang> a fresh upgrade is another much simpler and less time-consuming one (ie get the Hardy kubuntu cd)
<bazhang> err install
<nidhal> err install?
<bazhang> spelling error
<bazhang> ie fresh install of kubuntu hardy
<nidhal> can I upgrade my version using kubuntu 8.04 CD?
<bazhang> you mean back up your home directory and then do a fresh install?
<bazhang> only the alternate cd allows for the upgrade version, and that is null when the version is eol (ie feisty/gutsy)
<nidhal> So i have to format and install a fresh copy
<bazhang> the live cd will wipe everything, thus the need to back up your home directory
<bazhang> that is one option, yes
<nidhal> it is possible to install a fresh copy but without removing /home/user/?
<Mamarok> nidhal: if the /home folder is on a separate partition, yes, that would be the easiest way
<bazhang> nidhal, without backing up? unless on a separate partition then no
<nidhal> anyway thanks for your time bazhang :)
<nidhal> I will install a fresh copy
<bazhang> nidhal, good luck :)
<Mamarok> fingers crossed, nidhal
<Mamarok> don't forget to backup your data first
<nidhal> thanks
<nidhal> yeah sure
<nidhal> see you next time
<petsounds> hello, how can i enabled KDM ?
<shalyd> what do you mean by enable ?
<Mamarok> petsounds: install it then remove gdm, it will ask you which login manager you want to use default
<petsounds> mamarok : when i first install kubuntu, i choose not to enabled kdm so i don't need to fill username and password to login N then now i want to enabled login manager
<Mamarok> petsounds: ah, now I get you!
<Mamarok> petsounds: you will have to start systemsettings with kdesudo, then go to the advanced tab and change the login manager settings
<Mamarok> petsounds: is this understandable? (looks a bit confused to me...)
<OrEvA>  How do I use my tv-card in my system in ubuntu?
<OrEvA>  How do I use my tv-card in my system in kubuntu?
<bazhang> OrEvA, please dont repeat
<petsounds> mamarok : i get it, just unchecked auto-login. that simple. thank you for your help
<Mamarok> petsounds: yaw :)
<bazhang> !tv > OrEvA
<ubottu> OrEvA, please see my private message
<XRolando> Hm... I'm having some issues with Quassel
<XRolando> it looks nice and all, but windows dont always update until I move my mouse over them
<Guest20924> hi
<Makuseru> When ever you install Kubuntu you have to name the comptuer (it shows up in the terminal as user@computername) and on the login screen. Is there anyway to change this name?
<Guest20924> I have used telnet to connect via ip and port to a windows vista pc
<Guest20924> and the telnet terminal say connected
<Guest20924> but I can do anything more
<Guest20924> I would like to see the files in that remote system
<Guest20924> what more I need?
<genii> Makuseru: sudo hostname new-name-here
<prem_> Hi All
<prem_> Did anyone tried installing VMWare workstation 6.5.2 in Jaunty, I installed kernel headers and build-essentials but still it says "gcc and kernel headers must be installed"
<Makuseru> genii: thanks
<genii> Makuseru: welcome
<genii> Guest20924: Is there some particular reason you're using telnet?
<Guest20924> learning
<Guest20924> I was using unix and I would like to use it in telnet
<Guest20924> IM now  connected to my  girlfriend computer, ja but i cant access  her files
<genii> Guest20924: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/c.aspx has an index of the MS telnet commands their telnet uses
<Guest20924> thanks
<DasKreecH> XRolando: What? which windows?
<RProgrammer> How do I control and see which window manager I'm running?
<RProgrammer> Btw, if anyone is here from yesterday, the tap thing is fixed.
<RProgrammer> Use "MaxTapMove" "0" in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi
<DasKreecH> RProgrammer: Not sure how you see it but just run whichever one you want with --replace
<DasKreecH> I think you can set it in the Default programs as well
<ToreadorVampire> Re-asking a question from yesterday:  Is there any way I can hook into the "log out" event of a Kubuntu Jaunty UI (or could someone suggest a better way to do this?):  I have a few network shares I regularly use - I mount them using cifs - I am also networked via wifi (using the network-management KDE4 widget) ...
<DasKreecH> Yeah KDE allows a logout script
<DasKreecH>  so does bash
<RProgrammer> ~/.kde/shutdown/   right?
<ToreadorVampire> ... when I shut down the machine, the network-management widget gets shut down, and so my networking goes down.  Later on in the shutdown sequence though, long after the xserver has been closed down, cifs grumbles at me because it can't umount that network share, and (now networking has gone) the "cifs server is not responding"
<ToreadorVampire> The net effect being that my machine hangs when I shut it down, forcing me to do a hard-poweroff
<ToreadorVampire> DasKreecH, RProgrammer>  Ah cool, and that log out script - would that be executed before or other logout procedures occur?  For example, can I be certain that network-management won't have been shut down by then?
<RProgrammer> I think KDE is first to shutdown
<RProgrammer> Definitely before X
<DasKreecH> WEll yeah KDE normally has an issue running around without X
<DasKreecH> but you can close and sync cifs before that happens so it doesn't complain
<DasKreecH> Or you could use wicd instead
<ToreadorVampire> RProgrammer> Er, yes - but - I mean: I was going to stick a umount command in that logout script so that if I forgot to manually unmount the share before I shut down, it will be unmounted whilst I still have networking
<RProgrammer> Right
<ToreadorVampire> So - for it to be useful - the logout script needs to be executed before network-management has been shut down
<DasKreecH> It will be
<ToreadorVampire> DasKreecH> Ah good, so - ~/.kde/shutdown right?
<DasKreecH> Yes
<RProgrammer> Well, how do I tell which window manager I'm running?
<RProgrammer> I remember in 8.04 there was a system tray applet for this.
<RProgrammer> It was buggy as heck but it worked if you rebooted enough
<Mamarok> RProgrammer: you mean you don't know if you are running KDE or Gnome? How can that be
<RProgrammer> I am running KDE
<RProgrammer> But I want the Compiz window manager
<Mamarok> oh, right
<RProgrammer> And the ability to switch back to KWin when it acts up
<Mamarok> RProgrammer: but isn't using Compiz on KDE4 a bit "too much" ?
<RProgrammer> I just came from Mac OS X, and believe me..you can't live without Expose once you've used it.
<BluesKaj> compiz runs nicely on kde4 :)
<RProgrammer> I heard that Compiz can do the same behavior (Put all windows in a collage, and Show desktop by hot-corner)
<RProgrammer> As well as the show-desktops-in-a-grid and switch between desktops by rotating a cube
<RProgrammer> But nothing I change in the "CompizConfg Settings Manager" takes effect.
<ToreadorVampire> RProgrammer> You need to change your default window manager
<ToreadorVampire> If you change your default window manager then compiz replaces kwin
<RProgrammer> How do you do that?
<ToreadorVampire> System Settings » Default Applications (from the top of my head)
<DasKreecH> RProgrammer: Kwin does that as well
<DasKreecH> I find hot corners annouying but it does it
<ToreadorVampire> RProgrammer> But indeed - kwin has a stack of compiz-style effects now ... so you might not need compiz after all
<scomar> RProgrammer: try 'present windows' desktop effect
<ToreadorVampire> You can switch those on ... erm ... I forget exactly where, but it's in system settings again
<DasKreecH> Oh Yes sorry it's not called Expose it's called present windows
<RProgrammer> Is System Settings -> Desktop -> Desktop Effects  for KWin or Compiz?
<ToreadorVampire> RProgrammer> That's the one then :s
<RProgrammer> I think I've switched it to Compiz by running the CompizConfig Settings Manager
<ToreadorVampire> RProgrammer> Oh, actually - I find the setting in:
<RProgrammer> Can I switch it back without logging out / in
<DasKreecH> RProgrammer: Yes
<ToreadorVampire> System Settings » Default Applications » Window Manager » "Use a different window manager"
<RProgrammer> I think that only takes effect if I log out and back in
<ToreadorVampire> RProgrammer> You might also be interested in the package fusion-icon (which gives you a little tray icon for doing stuff like switching between compiz and kwin, restarting compiz, and launching compizconfig settings manager)
<RProgrammer> That's it!
<DasKreecH> I normally just type kwin --replace or compiz --replace :)
<ToreadorVampire> Mmm, I have fusion-icon set to autostart - although I rarely use it - I really have it there just in case something goes wrong, I can restart compiz or switch back to kwin
<ToreadorVampire> But I have compiz configured as my default window manager, I don't need to "switch to compiz" when I log in - the session starts up with compiz already
<DasKreecH> Yeah KDE will save everything when you logout so when you login it was just as it was before
<ToreadorVampire> DasKreecH> Er, yeah - although I'm not using that functionality to have compiz run - I don't rely on "saved session" so much
<DasKreecH> You can also set it as your default WM
<ToreadorVampire> Indeed, which is the way I went
 * ToreadorVampire has been using compiz for a year or two now - although I came into it via Beryl, and then compiz after the re-merge to create compiz fusion
<xalles> hello
<assula> hi
<assula> alguien de mexico?
<gp> hi i am using kubuntu jauty with cursed kde 4.x series
 * ToreadorVampire hands gp a rabbit's foot?
<bjb1959> anyone have any idea why firefox continually gives an error to killall or reboot system. I have tried to use the download from the site instead of the synaptic install with the same result. any ideas?
<gp> proplem is that update is not working
<ToreadorVampire> gp> Lemme guess?  "You need to fork!"
<gp> its saying you are authorized
<xalles> IM NEW
<gp> ToreadorVampire: i think ksudo is not working
<gp> when i click on update icon rather than asking my password it says you are not authorized
<gp> when i click on update icon rather than asking my password it says you are not authorized
<Mamarok> gp: you have to type kdesudo
<ToreadorVampire> gp> Hmm, doesn't sound like the problem I know about ... I'll leave that question for someone else who might know more ...
<jaunty100__> /part
<apelgate> how do I setup a static ip address on kubuntu?
<gp> adept , security update not working it says you are not authorized
<DasKreecH> Mamarok: to click on a icon?
<gp> apelgate: vim /etc/network/iterfaces
<apelgate> hmm
<apelgate> I will check it out.
<gp> yeah kubutu 9.10 sucks
<Mamarok> DasKreecH: what do you mean?
<ToreadorVampire> Hmm, sad when "the smallest video file I can find" for a test is 50MB large :s
<Mamarok> gp: behave!
<apelgate> gp: how is the syntax?
<apelgate> I see only auto lo
<DasKreecH> I can set Static in 9.10
<Mamarok> gp: Kubuntu 9.10 is Alpha software, discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<gp> Why does KoniKal releases alpha software ?
<apelgate> does anyone have a hint for me?
<DasKreecH> Mamarok: gp said that clicking on the Update icon gives unauthorized. You said you have to use KDEsudo
<Mamarok> gp: I don't know what you are talking about, if you use Kubuntu 9.10 it's Alpha and not released
<DasKreecH> gp: They haven't released it
<Mamarok> DasKreecH: eeks, misread that one
<gp> sorry jaunty jackass
<gp> 9.04
<ToreadorVampire> apelgate> If you're dead set on doing it through /etc/network/interfaces then there's an example here:  http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialNetworking.html#ASSIGNIP (scroll down a touch)
<ToreadorVampire> apelgate> BUT - there are better ways of doing that through the GUI - if you tell he channel which version of Kubuntu you are using then someone can help
<ToreadorVampire> The instructions will depend on which version of Kubuntu you're running
<apelgate> ToreadorVampire: I donwloaded it yesterday, so it should be the latest one. How can I check it exactly?
<Nerdz> Hello
<tomsdale> anyone using virtualbox in Kubuntu. I'm using the 2.2.2 version and it seems to crash my system (maxout memory) after about 30 minutes.
<apelgate> 9.04
<ToreadorVampire> apelgate> Hmm, if you downloaded yesterday then you have either Jaunty or Hardy (depending which download option you chose)
<apelgate> lsb_release --all
<DasKreecH> That's the latest
<ToreadorVampire> Oh, 9.04 is Jaunty
<apelgate> yeah. I am bad with names. I rather go with numbers :-P
<Mamarok> gp_is_back: read the topic, please and respect the channel rules
<DasKreecH> apelgate: :-)
<Nerdz> Is there a way to get kubuntu to see my Scanner? Im running 9.04 and 8.04 saw my scanner. I have a HP1100A with attached scanner
<Mamarok> Nerdz: did you install sane?
<DasKreecH> gp_is_back: You get a pop up when you click on the update icon?
<ToreadorVampire> So - you'll probably have network-management - that little KDE widget - it's probably sitting down on your panel on the right-hand-side, next to your clock?
<gp_is_back> yes
<Nerdz> Mamrok, let me check
<apelgate> yes
<ToreadorVampire> apelgate> ^^
<gp_is_back> but its says you are noth authorized
<apelgate> ToreadorVampire: I have it. I tried right clicking on it
<DasKreecH> gp_is_back: When did you get the install CD?
<apelgate> got a menu
<gp_is_back> i upgraded from 8.10
<apelgate> clicked on "manage connections"
<DasKreecH> gp_is_back: never mind :) press alt+F2 and kdesudo kpackagekit
<apelgate> then wired
<Nerdz> mamarok, No I didnt. Doing that now.
<apelgate> then chose my "lan" connection
<ToreadorVampire> apelgate> Right - that sounds like you're doing it right ...
<DasKreecH> gp_is_back: oh wait you have adept there as well ?
<gp_is_back> yes
<apelgate> then "Edit"
<ToreadorVampire> apelgate> Sounds good so far ...
<apelgate> on "Ip address, I changed method to manual
<Nerdz> Mamarok, OK, Installed it. Now what?
<apelgate> then "add"
<Mamarok> Nerdz: sane is the scanner frontend and it comes with a lot of libraries for various models
<apelgate> 30.0.0.254 255.255.255.0 30.0.0.254
<Mamarok> Nerdz: it should see your scanner if it's supported
<apelgate> then pressed ok
<apelgate> and it still didn't show up right on ifconfig
<ToreadorVampire> apelgate> Ah ... since you made those changes - have you logged out/logged in (or otherwise restarted networking?)
<Nerdz> mamarok, so you mean just run "sudo sane" ?
<Mamarok> Nerdz: I don't think you have to run it with sudo
<DasKreecH> gp_is_back: Umm ok run kdesudo kpackagekit
<ToreadorVampire> apelgate> I don't know for certain, but I suspect those changes will require you to restart networking ... there are several ways of doing that, and if "you don't want to get technical" then the easiest way to do that is to log out and then log back in.
<gp_is_back> DasKreecH: every time have run konsole ? why does click update taksbar not running ?
<Nerdz> mamarok, I get command not found =x
<gp_is_back> yeah its running
<ToreadorVampire> You might be able to do it by pulling the network cable out and putting it back in ... and ... erm ... there is a commandline way of doing it, but I forget what that is ..
<DasKreecH> gp_is_back: Ok Click on software updates
<DasKreecH> And refresh
<apelgate> ToreadorVampire: even that didn't work
<Nerdz> Mamarok, when I run xsane it says no devices were found
<Mamarok> Nerdz: I guess you will need some extra backends, try installing libsane-extras (libsane should already be installed with sane), and the sane-utils
<apelgate> I don't know if this network manager logs whatever it does somewhere or if it is just easier to edit the /etc.... file
<ToreadorVampire> apelgate> Hmm :(  I do know that network-management was pretty buggy for me when I first used it - I've managed to get a fragile configuration working for it that works with my wifi
<apelgate> yes
<apelgate> it works with dhcp
<apelgate> :-P
<Mamarok> Nerdz: the command would be xsaneimage
<apelgate> but not with manual ip (it seems)
<ToreadorVampire> apelgate> I did notice that when (today) I enabled proposed updates in kpackagekit that there's a bugfix update for network-management
<gp_is_back> DasKreecH: yeah ran it itsalled the update
<DasKreecH> gp_is_back: ok great :)
<apelgate> hmmm
<apelgate> good idea
<ToreadorVampire> apelgate> Might be worth trying that out - if you head over there, enable those other two update repositories and grab updates from them ...
<apelgate> what's the command? apt-get upgrade?
<gp_is_back> DasKreecH: problem is whenever I click on adept /synatic etc its not asking for sudo password
<ToreadorVampire> apelgate> Well, there will b two repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list that will be commented out atm
<DasKreecH> Not sure. Mamarok any ideas?
<ToreadorVampire> apelgate> I believe they are "recommended updates" and "proposed updates"
<ToreadorVampire> apelgate> Enable those first to see the bugfix release I'm talking about
<Nerdz> Mamarok, Scans for devices, but finds nothing.
<Mamarok> DasKreecH: not sure, but in KPackagekit one could disable the password in the early versions
<DasKreecH> gp_is_back: You prefer using adept?
<Mamarok> or maybe there is a lock on /var/cache/
<ToreadorVampire> apelgate> Ah, here we are - in kpackgekit that would be "proposed updates" and "unsupported updates" that I enabled today - after doing that I spotted the network-management plasmoid bugfix update available
<gp_is_back> DasKreecH: i prefer using synaptic
<Mamarok> Nerdz: try unpluging and pluging back the scanner
<gp_is_back> but why o why my system after updrade is not asking sudo password
<Mamarok> gp_is_back: just type synaptic in a konsole then
<ToreadorVampire> (catching the cross-chatter) Adept is available in Jaunty's repos?  Ooh - I might ditch kpackagekit and use adept instead ... I never did like kpackagekit much anyway
<apelgate> ToreadorVampire: I will enable those
<Mamarok> gp_is_back: you should get an error message
<gp_is_back> Starting without administrative privileges
<gp_is_back> You will not be able to apply any changes. But you can still export the marked changes or create a download script for them.
<gp_is_back> i am in sudoers list
<TheGrammarFreak> You know that app for adding and removing applications? It's found in gnome by deafault, does anyone know how I could get that on Kubuntu?
<ToreadorVampire> apelgate> Yeah - I have no idea if it will help you of course - but it's worth giving a shot
<TheGrammarFreak> It's not synaptic
<TheGrammarFreak> It just called "add/remove software"
<Mamarok> gpgquit synaptic and start it again with sudo synaptic from the konsole
<Mamarok> TheGrammarFreak: it's packagekit, and it's part of the systemsettings in KDE
<Nerdz> Mamarok, Nope Nothing. It worked before with Kubuntu 8.04 though...so I cant think of whats different
 * ToreadorVampire still isn't sure that it was a wise idea to not include KDE3.5 in Jaunty - I still see too many problems in Jaunty relating to KDE4.x being too immature for serious/production use (without a lot of work going into it to get it to work properly)
<Mamarok> gp_is_back: gquit synaptic and start it again with sudo synaptic from the konsole
<gp_is_back> works
<Mamarok> Nerdz: ev. check the sane webpage, you will eventually need a driver then
<TheGrammarFreak> No, this lists all the actual packages, it was an app for noobs, and it just showed the software names.
<Mamarok> gp_is_back: nice :)
<gp_is_back> i guess Kde is not asking for sudo password
<Mamarok> TheGrammarFreak: then it's adept
<TheGrammarFreak> I'll have a look
<Mamarok> gp_is_back: it should, don't know what's wrong with your installation
<Mamarok> gp_is_back: never heard that before
<gp_is_back> its not working after updrade
<TheGrammarFreak> It's not exactly what I was after, but it will do
<Mamarok> gp_is_back: you only did an upgrade, you didn't change settings in kwallet or systemsettings?
<gp_is_back> only updrade
<DasKreecH> !kde3 | ToreadorVampire
<ubottu> ToreadorVampire: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<gp_is_back> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<gp_is_back> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mamarok> gp_is_back: don't abuse the bot, please
<gp_is_back> sorry bot
<ToreadorVampire> DasKreecH> Indeed ... I know all of that - and I know that I could roll back to hardy ... My big problem then is that Hardy has > year-old versions of software I use a lot.  I want the versions that are in Jaunty (and that software isn't in hardy-backports).
<ToreadorVampire> ... so - yeah, I could use the unsupported KDE 3.5 Jaunty install - but "unsupported" often makes me shy to install it, because this is a production machine
<gp_is_back> DasKreecH: use debian then
<DasKreecH> ToreadorVampire: Did you read the factoid? Esp the part that says jaunty?
<ToreadorVampire> Yes, but you replied before I had finished answering :p
<DasKreecH> ToreadorVampire: You do know that unsupported means unsupported by canonical
<DasKreecH> So you can't buy support for it. If you aren't buying support for KDE4 it doesn't make much of a difference to you
<TheGrammarFreak> It was gnome-app-install I was after, but thanks anyway
<ToreadorVampire> So (at least when I first had stacks of problems with Jaunty) I had really started giving thought to trying a different distro
<ToreadorVampire> DasKreecH> Oh ... well ... that needs to be more explicit :s  Because I assume "unsupported" to mean "if I ask in #kubuntu, people won't make much effort to help"
<Mamarok> TheGrammarFreak: guess why it's not in KDE...
<ToreadorVampire> Anyway - I have slowly been wrestling Jaunty into shape, and KDE4/Jaunty is growing on me ...
<TheGrammarFreak> Indeed
<DasKreecH> ToreadorVampire: I'll agree you will have less help here as well as most people will be more familar with KDE4 by now
<ilya> Привет всем
<TheGrammarFreak> But I prefer it
<Mamarok> !ru | ilya
<ubottu> ilya: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ToreadorVampire> ... there are still problems - some of which I have implemented manual workarounds for and some of them I have just slightly changed the way I work, so that I don't trigger those bugs/crashes
<Mamarok> TheGrammarFreak: well, you can install it, but it will install half of Gnome with it then, don't be astonished
 * ToreadorVampire has started getting heavily involved in launchpad/KDE's issue tracker since installing Jaunty ;)
<TheGrammarFreak> I just have, and get over tha fact that I prefer some of gnomes stuff
<Mamarok> TheGrammarFreak: you will get used to KDE pretty fast, don't worry, just stay open minded :)
<TheGrammarFreak> I have used KDE since gnome died on me
<TheGrammarFreak> Which is about three months
<DasKreecH> It died?
<TheGrammarFreak> It's better, but I prefer some gnome apps
 * Mamarok needs food...
<TheGrammarFreak> Well, the whole OS died
<DasKreecH> TheGrammarFreak: So use them. Nothing stops you
 * DasKreecH feeds Mamarok Grapes
<Mamarok> will be back later, cu
<Mamarok> DasKreecH: will bring you some cookies back then :)
<ToreadorVampire> Anyway ... I guess in about 2 years time KDE 4 will become stable/mature and I'll be totally happy
<TheGrammarFreak> I am
<DasKreecH> ToreadorVampire: :) What's missing for you?
<gp_is_back> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<ToreadorVampire> DasKreecH> Well, that network-management widget has been really wobbly - I have gotten it working, but my config is really 'fragile' and I daren't try to edit it lest it takes me 30 mins to reconfigure my wifi :s
<DasKreecH> ToreadorVampire: You knw it hasn't been released yet? :)
<DasKreecH> It's a backport from SVN
<ToreadorVampire> DasKreecH> Then - why the heck was it included as the default network management widget when knetworkmanager was perfectly good?  (or - if it had issues, they were issues that people knew about and had already created workarounds for)
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: it already is, you will see it with KDE 4.3
<DasKreecH> Good point on that
<gp_is_back> should i file a bug report for this?
<ToreadorVampire> DasKreecH> The thing is - I'm aware that I'm not a "linux pro" but I have a fairly reasonable understanding and (although I grumble and moan vocally) I have a willingness to "spend time and make it work".  A regular office-type user would just say "it doesn't work" and their experience of kubuntu jaunty/kde4 will be tained by "it looks nice, but it can't connect to my wireless network"
<DasKreecH> ToreadorVampire: I know :(
<DasKreecH> But I think part of it is to use this as much as possible to make it better faster
<ToreadorVampire> Indeed
<gp_is_back> DasKreecH: Kde 4 is big waste of time ...its half coocked stuff
<ToreadorVampire> Same thing with the default nvidia driver version included with Jaunty (actually, tbh this was an issue with Hardy too - I skipped Intrepid) - the nvidia glx driver version 180 is pretty buggy (the nvidia people admit that openly) - but it's the default driver version in Jaunty ...
<gp_is_back> maybe it will stable in next 4-5 years
<Mamarok> gp_is_back: don't be silly, I use KDE 4 since it's beginning, and KDE 4.3 is rock solid here
<gp_is_back> hehe
<gp_is_back> me too
<Mamarok> gp_is_back: 4.0 was never intended for end users anyway, enither was 4.1
<gp_is_back> and 4.2 without network applet?
<ToreadorVampire> ... and there's no newer driver available in Jaunty's repos, where there is a far superior stable/released driver on nvidia's ftp site (version 185.18.14).  Driver version 180 (Jaunty's default one) has serious crash bugs, and 173 (the alternative one in the repos) suffers from a GPU slowdown issue - both of those will give people the impression that Kubuntu/KDE4 are inferior .
<ToreadorVampire> ... when it could have actually be resolved with a decent bugfixed driver in the repos
<Mamarok> gp_is_back: I always had it and it always worked for me, sometimes a few tweaks, but it worked
<TheGrammarFreak> KDE 4 seems fine to me
<DasKreecH> gp_is_back: Half Cooked I can maybe understand. Waste of time? no that doesn't make sense
<gp_is_back> living in denial
<DasKreecH> gp_is_back: How is it a waste of time?
<Mamarok> ahem, graphic drivers have nothing to do with KDE, that's the underlying system that handles it
<ToreadorVampire> On both Hardy and Jaunty I ended up removing the repos-installed glx driver and using one from nvidia's site
<gp_is_back> DasKreecH: its expermental stuff will take couple of years to get stable
<Mamarok> also, if you really want to complain about graphic drivers, please talk to Nvidia, AMD/Ati and Intel
<DasKreecH> gp_is_back: I can think of one thing that is true for
<gp_is_back> if nokia doest shift focus to mobiles ;-)
<DasKreecH> and no one else in the world has anything like it
<Mamarok> ok, back to topic everyone, support channel here, discussions please in #kubuntu-offtopic!
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> Yeah, but I'm saying - because the repository-installed driver has horrid bugs, someone who is not aware of the difference between all of that stuff will just say "Yeah, my shit keeps hanging on me, KDE4 sucks"
<Nerdz> Mamarok, Im installing HPLIP to see if I can get it to work
<gp_is_back> i want to use Gnome but its SO GOD DAMN UGLY
<Mamarok> Nerdz: that's waht I would have suggested next
<Mamarok> gp_is_back: behave!
<ToreadorVampire> If I get some spare time I'll have to read a bit about .deb packaging and see if I can't put a dirty .deb together for the 185-version driver ...
<Mamarok> gp_is_back: either you respect the IRC guidelines or you go, don't want to remind you all the time!
<ToreadorVampire> ... because I can't possibly be the only person who has been hit with that problem :(
<gp_is_back> Mamarok: take a pill
<Mamarok> gp_is_back: last warning
<DasKreecH> gp_is_back: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<gp_is_back> just kidding
 * ToreadorVampire is distracted by pie
<gp_is_back> its sad developers have lost sense of humor always threating to kick some one :-(
<DasKreecH> gp_is_back: This is a support forum Join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Mamarok> gp_is_back: it's the rules here, if you don't respect them, please leave
<genii> gp_is_back: `This isn't the developer channel.
<DasKreecH> Yu can talk there as much as you like
<gp_is_back> oks
<test__> test
<ToreadorVampire> A test?  But I never had time to study!
<genii> test__: Yes, we can see what you type
<gp_is_back> is kde 4.3 better that kde 4.2 ?
<gp_is_back> its it available thru ppa ?
<gp_is_back> is it stable enough?
<Mamarok> gp_is_back: it's for experienced users only, as there are some dependency problems
<DasKreecH> gp_is_back: It's available but I'd wait for the next beta. KDe 4.3 is stable currently but hte packaging on the PPA is a bit strange
<Mamarok> but once those solved and everything installed it is rock-solid, as I said.
<gp_is_back> compile from source then ?
<DasKreecH> The next one will be better since there isn't a conference at the same time
<ToreadorVampire> gp_is_back> Whenever I mention issues I have with 4.2.2 in #kde the first resonse if usually "fixed in kde4.3"
<Mamarok> gp_is_back: try Neon if you want to have an idea of KDE trunk
<gp_is_back> i guess i will make virtual machine to test it out dont want to mess my desktop
<Mamarok> gp_is_back: Neon nightly builds is sandbocked, it doesn't change anything in your system
<Mamarok> sandboxed*... that was an ugly one :(
<gp_is_back> so two kde versions can live side by side ?
<Mamarok> gp_is_back: actuall it is installed and run in a different session, so it doesn't mix
<ToreadorVampire> Anyway, best get this TestFixture finished ...
 * ToreadorVampire wanders off back to his IDE
<gp_is_back> Mamarok: how to install it ?
<JDahl> KDE 4.2 in Ubuntu 9.04 seems to drop my wireless network connection very frequently, and I can only reconnect after a reboot - have other people here had similar problems?
<Mamarok> gp_is_back: wait, I'll get you the PPA
<gp_is_back> thanks
<Mamarok> here you go : http://launchpad.net/~project-neon
<umar> Any one here for help me out from this problem ?
<umar> hey hey mamarok how are u
<umar> can u halp me plzzzzzzzz
<umar> i need ur help
<gp_is_back> umar: it's the rules here, if you don't respect them, please leave
<gp_is_back> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<umar> ok
<Mamarok> !ask | umar
<ubottu> umar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<umar> ill falow rule
<Mamarok> you shouls tell us what your problem is first :)
<umar> well i open my drive  cannot mount volume
<umar> gavring me erroe
<umar> error
<zos> which drive
<zos> flash drive ?
<gp_is_back> umar: we have traced you 119.153.60.28  	PK  	Pakistan  	08  	Islamabad  	Islamabad  	 	33.7000  	73.1667 if dont follow rules you might face consequenses
<Mamarok> gp_is_back: behave!
<umar> hmmm other driver like  d or e
<umar> yes iam from islamabad
<Mamarok> umar: don't mind, he is just a troll
<umar> mamarok can u help me out i know u can do
<Mamarok> gp_will_be_back: stop bother people here, next time I ban you!
<gp_will_be_back> relax man
<Mamarok> umar: what drive are you talking about and which version of Kubuntu are you using?
<umar> My heard disk other driver when i click to open but its gaving me error the error is Cannot Mount Volume or unable to mount volume
<umar> Same ubuntu 8.04
<zos> tpye in at the command prompt : mount
<Mamarok> umar: please check with zos, a bit busy right now
<umar> then
<umar> ok thanks Mamarok
<zos> what's the output?
<umar> can u tell me zos
<zos> of the command
<umar> hmmmm can u tell me where i paste to tell u
<umar> then u ill se from there
<gp_will_be_back> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<umar> yes
<zos> which drive are you trying to mount?
<zos> USB stick
<umar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/186839/
<zos> perhaps
<umar> no my heard drive
<umar> not usb
<umar> bcoz other format driver is ntfs
<gp_will_be_back> right click on task bar ->add widget -> device notifier
<umar> ok
 * ToreadorVampire should cross-reference gp_will_be_back's IP address with a certain chatter he knows on another network ... the behaviour is so very similar
<zos> you
<gp_will_be_back> ToreadorVampire:  ?
<zos> are trying to mount a NTFS partition?
<umar> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/186843/
<umar> yes NTFS
<ToreadorVampire> gp_will_be_back> Oh, an aussie I know that goes by the nick "Sutekh" over there ... but he's not a techie so you can't possibly be the same person
<ToreadorVampire> Anyway, gotta finish this TestFixture!
<gp_will_be_back> best of luck
<zos> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Nerdz> Mamarok, I wasnt able to get it to work..so Im out of ideas
<umar> ok
<gp_will_be_back> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Nerdz> I'll just draw up what I needed to scan in oOo anyway
<zos> or sudo -s
<zos> before to get into root shell
<ToreadorVampire> Nerdz> omw - that
<ToreadorVampire> 's a shame :(
<ToreadorVampire> I was hoping that "whatever fixed it for you" would fix my problems with SANE and Jaunty
<umar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/186845/ see
<Nerdz> Yea, Theres something different between K 8.04 and 9.04
<Mamarok> genii: gp_will_be_back one person giving support is enough I think... let zos handle that
<Mamarok> one nick too many...
<gp_will_be_back> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Mamarok> gp_will_be_back one person giving support is enough I think... let zos handle that
<Mamarok> gp_will_be_back: you behave or you get a ban!
<gp_will_be_back> ok try it
<zos> you have to prepend it with sudo of course
<umar> i type sudo -s its asking for rute
<ToreadorVampire> Nerdz> SANE Worked perfectly on Hardy, first-time - detected my network scanner just fine and all was good.  I still haven't managed to make it work on Jaunty
<umar> root
<umar> i mean root
<zos> enter sudo -s alone
<ToreadorVampire> And whilst I'm happy to spend some time trying to fix it - I have to balance the time I spend between the time it takes me to reboot into my Hardy installation and just scan it hehe
<susbwoy> Hi, how am i able to tell xterm to open up in my home directory and not in ~/Documents?
<umar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/186855/  see
<zos> now enter mount
<umar> what mount ?
<umar> i dont understand
<zos> mount command
<zos> to display all mounted filesystems
<umar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/186856/ see
<gp_will_be_back> yawn
<jussi01> gp_will_be_back: no need for that.
<zos> try: cd /media/GAMES AND MOVIES
<zos> ls
<umar> ok
<jussi01> youll need escape characters there...
<zos> is that what you are looking for?
<jussi01> cd /media/GAMES\ AND\ MOVIES
<jussi01> ;)
<umar> but GAMES AND MOVIES driver is open other drives is not open
<umar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/186859/ see
<jussi01> umar: try how I said ;)
<umar> hmmmmmm what happn to ZOS
<zos> type cd media then hit tab until go get your GAMES AND MOVIES printed
<zos> jussi0 suggested the sam thing
<jussi01> zos: make sure you are concise or it doesnt work. alsoe, remember you can use tab to complete nicknames in here ;)
<umar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/186862/ see
<zos> cd /media
<jussi01> umar: cd /media/GAMES\ AND\ MOVIES
<umar> well MY  GAMES AND MOVIES Driver is open
<umar> its not gaving error  other partshion is not open
<zos> thanks jussi01 for the hints
<zos> can you now access your files?
<umar> well  this parteshion is all ready open i have problem  in other  parteshion
<umar> other drivers gaving me error
<Mamarok> umar: then please tell us what partition you are talking about
<zos> is it on the same HDD?
<umar> well can i send u screen shot some where
<umar> NO in my pc 2 HDD
<gp_will_be_back> Mamarok: one person giving support is enough I think... let zos handle that
<umar> Well i have 2 HDD IN MY PC
<umar> ONE IS SDA AND OTHER IS ID
<Mamarok> umar: please do not shout, you are using capital letters...
<umar> IAm using 5 NTFS parteshion one parteshion is working and othe 4 is not working
<umar> ok
<umar> ok
<zos> the other HDD I guess should be sdb
<umar> well in 1 driver 500 gp data and other driver 300gp data i dont wana lose it
<zos> type fdisk -l
<umar> ok
<umar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/186869/ see
<zos> /dev/hdc2            1276       38912   302319202+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<zos> is the partition you're trying to access?
<zos> you can try to mount it with the following: mount -t auto /dev/hdc2 /mnt
<umar> hmmmmmmm well there is 2 drive is open 1 is where install ubuntu and other is GAMES AND MOVIES
<zos> all under a root shell
<umar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/186874/ see
<zos> it seems auto detection doesn't work
<ToreadorVampire> (bringing this out of PM sinc it's relevant to the channel's interests) <Mamarok> like Quassel allows you to use a remote core to be connected all the time « Really?!
<umar> then
<ToreadorVampire> Does Quassel have a 'headless' component?  Something I could drop on a GUI-less debian server?
<umar> did i reinstall ubuntu  to fix the problem
<zos> no I don't think this is necessary
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: I have never used it, I have Irssi running in a screen session
<umar> i mean re install  c  file system to  ubuntu to fix problem
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: but I guess yes, maybe ask in #quassel
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> Yeah, that's what a lot of people seem to do - can Quassel 'attach' to irssi like that?
<ToreadorVampire> Oh?  Quassel has its own channel eh?
<zos> have you ever mounted this partition under Ubuntu
<Mamarok> I don't use Quassel
<jussi01> ToreadorVampire: quassel has the core
<harjot> genii: are u theere????\
<Mamarok> but the devs use either Quassel with a core or Irssi in a screen session
<jussi01> ToreadorVampire: which is headless as such, then you connect to it with the client
 * jussi01 is a qussel user - with a core
<Mamarok> yeah, jussi01 has many people 'lingering in his closet' :)
<umar> well me before using window xp then i install ubuntu in one  partition and then all other drives other its 1st time iam see it
<jussi01> *g*
<Mamarok> harjot: just ask, if somebody can help, you will get an answer
<umar> well me before using window xp then i install ubuntu in one  partition and then all other drives are working  its 1st time iam see it
<umar> facing umount problem
<harjot> ok i have an apt problem : none of my stuff downloads because i had accidently installed some packages from THE INTRPID repository and now cant updatte or install
<zos> try: mount -t fat /dev/hdc2 /mnt
<Mamarok> harjot: you are currently on Jaunty?
<harjot> the intrepid packages are only affecting the rest because they are a version ahead that cannot and willnot be used
<zos> although I guess it won't work either, since autodetection has failed
<harjot> 80.04
<harjot> hardy
<umar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/186894/ see
<Mamarok> harjot: ok, then edit the sources.list and change the Intrepid stuff back to hardy
<acevedo> hola  algun español
<harjot> done but i may now have intrepid packGES ON my system
<harjot> which is ahead of the dependencies that are reuired so i t  will not download
<harjot> because the packages are TOO UPTODATE
<umar> then what i do
<Mamarok> !es | acevedo
<ubottu> acevedo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mamarok> harjot: that's unfortunate, indeed, which repository is affected?
<zos> try mount -t vfat /dev/hdc2 /mnt
<acevedo> gracias Mamarok
<umar> ok
<harjot> ??/???? my hardy pc has now inrpid pacakges for the dependencies
<harjot> so it wont install cause the packages are too far ahead
<gp_is_now_back> hi
<Mamarok> harjot: no need to overdue the signs, just answer my question
<umar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/186898/ seee
<harjot> i dsont get what u mean???
<zos>  dmesg | tail
<Mamarok> harjot: you said that you accidentally set some repositories to Intrepid instead of Hardy, my question si which repositories did you change?
<umar> what
<umar> ?
<Mamarok> harjot: put the sources.list in a pastebin and send me the link
<harjot> noo  i had an exrta line in my apt but now i removed that
<zos> execute dmesg | tail
<umar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/186901/     copy the line paste that url in to adress bar and see the photot to under stand
<Kasm279> is there any sort of defrag utility for kubuntu?
<gp_is_now_back> fsck
<Mamarok> Kasm279: no need to defrag, an ext filesystem
<genii> gp_is_now_back: Um, no
<Kasm279> gp_is_now_back: i mean with a front end and everything, like (:O) windows's
<umar> did u see the png screen short
<harjot> ?
<BluesKaj> !defrag | Kasm279
<ubottu> Kasm279: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<zos> yes
<jussi01> !defrag | Kasm279
<Mamarok> Kasm279: don't, you really don't need to defrag the Linux filesystem
<genii> Kasm279: The filesystem in linux doesn't get files scattered across it like windows does
<umar> then know u can under stand better
<Kasm279> Mamarok: im not, its a CF card for my DS
<gp_is_now_back> ext 3 is jouranling file sysytem
<umar> what iam facing problem
<Kasm279> genii: its a FAT file system
<Kasm279> a CF card
<genii> gp_is_now_back: fsck would be the linux equivelent of "chkdsk" not defrag
<Mamarok> Kasm279: ok, now I understand, how big is that CF card?
<genii> Kasm279: There aren't any "defrag windows disk from in linux" sort of apps, unfortunately
<umar> did u under stand
<umar> by see the photo
<zos> the partition is named VIDEOS
<zos> right?
<Mamarok> zos: try keeping it concise...
<umar> right
<genii> harjot: If the problem is that you have apps from a later version of Ubuntu installed, you can force an earlier version within apt-get
<Kasm279> Mamarok: 4GB, i cant get any 'brew running with it all fragmented
<gp_is_now_back> hi Mamarok
<umar> and other  drivers u can also see the name
<harjot> i cant force apps it doesnt work
<gp_is_now_back> Kasm279: : why dont u format it ext3 ->There is no online ext3 defragmentation tool that works on the filesystem level.
<Kasm279> gp_is_now_back: IT FOR A DS, it cant read exzt3
<Mamarok> Kasm279: don't do that, else your camer will not be able to read it
<umar> zos are u there
<Mamarok> gp_is_now_back: don't give silly advice, please!
<Kasm279> Mamarok: its a NDS
<genii> harjot: Like sudo apt-get install someappname=1.2.3.4_ubuntu_5            or so.
<Kasm279> (nintendo DS)
<tomsdale> haha - now I know why kubuntu crashed often. I never had a swap partition/file ....
<zos> could you execute dmesg | tail
<genii> harjot: Where "=1.2.3.4_ubuntu5" is the exact version
<gp_is_now_back> Mamarok: : yawn
<Mamarok> Kasm279: ok, still you need the fat filesystem
<Kasm279> yeah
<harjot> genii: i dont get the syntax???? I DO SUDO APT-GET INSTALL BLAHBLAH
<umar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/186907/ seee
<jussi01> gp_is_now_back: Ive given you a second chance, please use it wisely ;)
<Mamarok> Kasm279: copying the stuff over to another partition, reformat the card and copy things back is the only thing you can do in Linux
<gp_is_now_back> jussi01hahahahahahah
<Kasm279> Mamarok: how do i format it?
<Mamarok> harjot: please, do not shout
<zos> this is neither a FAT nor NTFS filesystem
<harjot> what is shouting>>>>> im guesing it means doing SDSA
<umar> then
<Kasm279> and also, Mamarok, i think ill just do it on my ,mom's comp
<kaddi> harjot writing in capslockis considered shouting
<Mamarok> Kasm279: you can use a partioning tool like fdisk or parted
<umar> but its open  is xp
<jussi01> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<umar> but its open  in xp
<Kasm279> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<gp_is_now_back> Kasm279: try gparted
<Kasm279> :\
<harjot> ok
<umar> then what ill do i dont wana lose my data
<Kasm279> hey, kubuntu's new pkg manager sucks
<umar> HUH tell me na plzzzzzzzzz
<Kasm279> adept was MUCH better
<harjot> genii: i got to eat be back later
<BluesKaj> Kasm279, you can still DL and use adept
<Kasm279> but Synaptics is the best
<zos> can you boot into XP?
<genii> harjot: OK. The explanation is not easy to explain in a short way, I'll try when you are back later
<Mamarok> Kasm279: or use apt-get or patitude directly
<Kasm279> BluesKaj: i have the xubuntu-desktop pkg installed, i just use the add/remove programs from it :D
<Mamarok> aptitude* even
<umar> yes  its working in Xp operating system
<zos> then you won't lose any data
<Kasm279> umar: what are you trying to do?
<BluesKaj> apt/adept works fine ..theat packagekit thing isn't my style
<umar> thats  is great
<Kasm279> BluesKaj: agreed
<umar> i wnaa use ubuntu what ill do
<zos> have you ever got this partition mounted under KUbuntu?
<Kasm279> the pakagekit just dosent work half of the time
<Mamarok> Kasm279: ok, we all know that, no need to insist, it works far better in KDE 4.3 already
<Kasm279> ok
<Kasm279> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Kasm279> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Kasm279> XD
<Kasm279> !quassel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quassel
<Kasm279> !konversation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation
<Kasm279> O.O
<Kasm279> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<blackmoon105> hi, i've run "kdesudo dolphin" and all kde crashed and kick me at login screen. http://pastebin.com/da33f7dd
<swatto> Hi all, I have just installed kubuntu on a extended logical partiiton and it installed a default boot manager so i can also load windows vista - can i configure this boot manager in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> !grub | swatto
<ubottu> swatto: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<swatto> thanks Tm_T - I will check the howto out, I havent lost it i just want to change the options around a bit
<Tm_T> swatto: aye, hope it helps anyway (:)
<swatto> Is there a widget for showing minimized windows?
<Tm_T> swatto: you can set taskbar to show only minimised windows
<swatto> ahh its ok i have found it, it is task manager widget
<swatto> ive removed the taskbar altogether you see and im using lancelot
<Tm_T> roger
<Tm_T> swatto: ah, right, task manager is the name of widget I meant (:
 * Kasm|away is away: Gone away for now
 * Kasm279 is back
 * Kasm|away is away: Gone away for now
 * Kasm279 is back
<Mamarok> !away > Kasm279
<ubottu> Kasm279, please see my private message
<Kasm279> ok
<Kasm279> sorry about that
<Mamarok> thanks :)
<Kasm279> i had auto-away on
<Kasm279> i turned it off and i wont do /away here
<Kasm279> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Mamarok> Kasm279: hm, that should be disabled by default, it just causes unnecessary scrolling
<Kasm279> i turned it on
<Mamarok> Kasm279: doing /away "reason" manually doesn't cause scrolling at all, the autoaway messages do
<Kasm279> no, if i do /away it still does that
<Kasm279> im on konversation
<davidkali> i like kubuntu
<jussi01> good :)
<davidkali> karmic koala baby
<DasKreecH> KKK!
<TheGrammarFreak> Everything on my screen is slightly blurry, I'm not sure if it's hardware or software. I only really noticed it when I started to use Compiz Fusion. Also, how do you change the default text from monospace?
<Mamarok> DasKreecH: that was not exactly funny...
<DasKreecH> Mamarok: I just noticed it awhile  ago
<Mamarok> TheGrammarFreak: systemsettings -> Desktop for the Desktop effects: try changing the individual settings
<Mamarok> TheGrammarFreak: systemsettings ->Appearance for the fonts, Ideal is a Sans Serif with Monospace only for the fixed width
<TheGrammarFreak> Doesn't that change Kwin settings
<TheGrammarFreak> ?
<TheGrammarFreak> I use Compiz
<Mamarok> TheGrammarFreak: hm, that's one of the reasons I don't use compiz...
<TheGrammarFreak> Well, I prefer some of the key bindings, and I use some polugins a lot that don't exist in Kwin
<DasKreecH> TheGrammarFreak: Which ones?
<TheGrammarFreak> Expo, tabbing, key bindiongs for the cube,
<TheGrammarFreak> err...
<TheGrammarFreak> Ring switcher
<DasKreecH> Expo exists
<DasKreecH> I don't know about the rest
<DasKreecH> Tabbed is coming I think
<TheGrammarFreak> Oh yeah, there is an expo
<TheGrammarFreak> Sorry
<DasKreecH> Not sure waht key bindings for teh cube means
<TheGrammarFreak> I stand corrected
<DasKreecH> Ugh tired
<TheGrammarFreak> Control, alt mousclick
<TheGrammarFreak> I couldn't do the same with Kwin
<DasKreecH> Oh grabbing the cube?
<TheGrammarFreak> Ye
<DasKreecH> I don't know I don't really like the cube myself so I don't follow it
<DasKreecH> not sure if that's possible
<Mamarok> hm, there'a cube too and the rest is work in progress
<drbobb> hi there, I am trying to install packages of moovida from the ppa, but ran into some problems even though I followed the instructions
<DasKreecH> Ring switcher is probably pretty easy
<DasKreecH> If it doesn't exist already
<Mamarok> and compiz is not supported on Jaunty anymore AFAIK
<DasKreecH> Mamarok: It has to be.
<drbobb> I added the repo in synaptic and imported the key, but the packages still don't show up
<DasKreecH> It ships with Ubuntu by default
<TheGrammarFreak> I'm usiong it, from official reposotories
<DasKreecH> drbobb: You reloaded ?
<drbobb> DasKreecH: yep, twice
<Mamarok> DasKreecH: well, Kwin is the default compositing manger for KDE
<DasKreecH> drbobb: what package ?
<DasKreecH> Mamarok: Yeah but default and supported are different things
<drbobb> https://launchpad.net/~moovida-packagers/+archive/ppa
<Mamarok> drbobb: did you add the gpg key?
<DasKreecH> You can choose compiz as the winidow manager in default applications
<drbobb> Mamarok: yep I did
<DasKreecH> GPG key shouldn't stop them from showing up
<TheGrammarFreak> Kwin is the best default window manager around, but I just prefer compiz
<drbobb> and searching for moovida in synaptic yields 0 matches
<DasKreecH> Maybe wrote it wrong in the sources.list ?
<drbobb> DasKreecH: wouldn't that produce an error upon refreshing?
<DasKreecH> TheGrammarFreak: Well Compiz isn't the default window manager for anything so those can both be equally true :)
<DasKreecH> drbobb: Still wouldn't stop them from turning up
<TheGrammarFreak> DasKreecH, Indeed
<DasKreecH> drbobb: A warning not an error
<swatto> Is it possible to change the graphical display when logging into kde
<Mamarok> drbobb: the PPA say 0 packages built...
<drbobb> well there was no warning either
<DasKreecH> ah godo catch :)
<TheGrammarFreak> I will keep trying with the blur
<TheGrammarFreak> Cheers
<DasKreecH> drbobb: The PPA is being populated it seems
<drbobb> Mamarok: huh? OTOH there is a list of packages there
<drbobb> just a minute...
<drbobb> hey that's weird - aptitude search moovida finds the packages
<drbobb> and synaptic doesn't
<Mamarok> drbobb: where did you expect them to show up?
<drbobb> Mamarok: typing moovida into the quick search widget
<Mamarok> synaptic didn't show them as "new in the repositories"?
<drbobb> nope it didn't
<Mamarok> drbobb: the quick search only works for the current display, so if you are not in the all packages view you can't see any
<Mamarok> use the search button instead
<drbobb> Mamarok: I was in the all packages view, double checked that
<drbobb> and I did try the search button too
<Mamarok> the serach button is more reliable than quick search, I use the button for general serach, then narrow down with quick search
<drbobb> actually I scanned through all the views and still found nothing
<Mamarok> drbobb: tried origin -> ppa?
<drbobb> yeah
<Mamarok> drbobb: just tried here, works fine :)
<Mamarok> in synaptic that is
<drbobb> I said it was weird
<Mamarok> drbobb: what is moovida exactly?
<drbobb> still doesn't work for me
<drbobb> Mamarok: some overgrown media player
<Mamarok> hm, just found the website...
<drbobb> hmm aptitude warns me the packages are unsigned, even though i did import the key
<Mamarok> drbobb: added to your keyring?
<Mamarok> the PPA generates the key automatically, so if it's in your keyring it should work
<Mamarok> did you do an aptitude update before?
<drbobb> yeah I know it should
<drbobb> not sure whether I did update after adding the key
<drbobb> I did do update in synaptic though
<drbobb> yeah after updating I still get the warning
<drbobb> seems I broke something or what
<drbobb> moovida looks pretty slick but it probably won't work too well on my laptop anyway
<drbobb> still wanted to try it out though
<drbobb> yeah apt-key list says I do have the moovida launchpad key in my keyring
<drbobb> but aptitude still insists the packages are unsigned
<Mamarok> drbobb: aren't there any Elisa packages around?
<Mamarok> it's just a rebrand of Elisa, no?
<drbobb> Mamarok: well maybe, I've never used elisa
<Mamarok> drbobb: it is a rebrand, was still named Elisa only a few weeks ago
<drbobb> Mamarok: doesn't make much difference to me
<drbobb> what I'm worried about is the package system playing funny tricks
<drbobb> is synaptic supposed to hide unauthenticated packages?
<Mamarok> drbobb: no, it doesn't
<Mamarok> you can't just install those
<drbobb> then I have no idea what's going on
<Mamarok> drbobb: you can always install them with sudo apt-get and have to override the warning, but try adding the key again, maybe just a typo somewhere
<drbobb> I added it from the keyserver, with apt-key adv --recv-keys
<drbobb> no chance of a typo
<DasKreecH> drbobb: That's the way to go :)
<drbobb> DasKreecH: so? didn't work for me this time
<Mamarok> hm, I used gpg in konsole to download and export it to apt-key, that worked fine here
<drbobb> yeah I said it is in my keyring according to apt-key, but the packages are still reported as unsigned
<wasim_> them your mtf
<Mamarok> wasim_: do you have a question?
<drbobb> well crap it's getting late, I'll try some other time
<wasim_> yeah your f
<wizardslovak> is there way i can get files from my phone over bluetooth in kubuntu
<dennister> need some cups help fast! please! was working well this morning, but now it just prints gobbley-gook
<wizardslovak> only think i see is send file
<dennister> restarting cupsys doesn't help, turning it off doesn't help, rebooting doesn't help...
<skafti> sound prob with browser can someone help me
<skafti> the second day of trying to solve this
<DasKreecH> skafti: Which browser? how are you playing sound?
<dennister> DasKreecH: hey! am i glad to see you! :-)
<DasKreecH> I'm glad to see me too!
<dennister> open office is giving me a huge pain, only printing gobbleygook, heheheh
<dennister> and i gotta print this and get outa here
<skafti> i tryed conqeror mozilla and Ephipary and just trying to use exp. youtube
<dennister> DasKreecH: would u have a minute to help with this?
<skafti> i
<skafti> i have noticed that volume indicator on the desktop panel shows 0% but i cant seem to alternat it but anyways i can listen to amarok for exp.
<Barridus> anyone got any links on stuff that's commonly uninstalled to think kubuntu out for lower spec systems?
<Hydrant> does anyone have rsh working on kubuntu?  Looks like lots of people have had problems getting it working
<DasKreecH> dennister: can anything else print?
<DasKreecH> skafti: try purging the Flashplugin closing all browsers and reinstalling it
<skafti> tryed that yesterday
<skafti> did not work
<skafti> i was all day googling for the problem and 2 guys here tryed several solutions nothing worked
<dennister> DasKreecH: yes...takin friggin long time to screenshot, paste, export to pdf, print
<dennister> problem iwth with oo
#kubuntu 2009-06-03
<ign0ramus> skafti, you are having problems with sound?
<LuisJa> sry but where r all the archives of all the installed programs in linux?
<LuisJa> in what folder?
<LuisJa> ???
<LuisJa> hello
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, did you check /var/cache/apt ?
<LuisJa> i mean, how i can acces there
<LuisJa> is like if the folder is invisible
<LuisJa> i dont know where it is
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, from terminal or gui?
<LuisJa> dolphin
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, show hidden files
<LuisJa> ?
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, in dolphin press Alt+.
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, or View > Show Hidden Files
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, from terminal, you can examine by "cd /var/cache/apt" and then doing "ls -o"
<LuisJa> lol after puting show hindden files dolphin became full of folders lololol
<LuisJa> thx dude
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, you got it?
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, cool :)
<BluesKaj> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<lupine_85> !loi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loi
<lupine_85> fail :p
<shayaknyc> hi all, i was hoping someone could help me with this...i'm migrating out of windows vista, where you can hold shift and right-click on an executable file or shortcut and then have it run as administrator...is there something similar in kubuntu where you can right-click an executable and have it run as kdesudo/sudo ?
<shayaknyc> anyone?
<ign0ramus> shayaknyc, afaik, not from right click menu, but you can always create a kdesudo shortcut or simply launch your app as superuser from terminal or krunner
<shayaknyc> hmm....yeah, that's what I was hoping was not the answer :(
<shayaknyc> thanks
<master> hi
<ign0ramus> shayaknyc, np.  what apps do you need to run as superuser so often?
<master> Hi all appologies ...i couldnt find myself how are we
<ign0ramus> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<master> thanks
<LuisJa> there is not a plugin for amsn than makes the commands of windows live messenger nicks to look like they r? hipothetical example: in windows messenger, 2/r = nick, in amsn it appears as only 2/r
<LuisJa> blue nick*
<LuisJa> no 1???
<LuisJa> ...
<LuisJa> there is not a plugin for amsn than makes the commands of windows live messenger commandos to work in amsn? hipothetical example: in windows messenger, 2/r = nick, in amsn it appears as only 2/r
<LuisJa> blue nick*
<etfb> The package "pm-utils" just came up in my auto-update.  I went and followed links.  The Ubuntu version is 0.99, but the oldest one on the pm-utils GIT repository is 1.1.2.4, and that's a year old.  The one that Ubuntu is pushing out now must be two years old or more!  Why is it only showing up now?
<ign0ramus> etfb, because some ubuntu packages are outdated...
<ign0ramus> etfb, see OOo for example
<etfb> ign0ramus: "Why are some Ubuntu packages outdated?" "Because some Ubuntu packages are outdated."  OK, yes, I see you understand the problem... but why does the problem exist?
<etfb> ign0ramus: And really - two years?  That's a bit absurd, even for good old "let's be completely sure before we release" Debian-based distros.
<ign0ramus> etfb, that's a question for the upstream. sometimes for stability purposes, sometimes, who knows
<etfb> ign0ramus: Upstream = Debian, you mean?
<ign0ramus> etfb, why are there tons of unfinished kde4 apps bundled in kubuntu?  ask the devs.
<etfb> ign0ramus: So can I just get the latest package direct from the git repository and install it?  Or will there be random incompatibilities?
<ign0ramus> etfb, depends on the app and your installed dependcies.  that's not a 'yes' or 'no' question.
<matthew_> Would anyone mind helping me convert a .batch file? =)
<matthew_> converting*
<etfb> ign0ramus: Thought so.  Bloody hell.
<ign0ramus> etfb, can you get stuff from git and svn? sure. will it compile straight away? you don't know until you try. :)
<etfb> I suppose it would be worse if I were using 8.04, codenamed Icrosoft Ista...
<etfb> Sticking with Hardy until I hear some news that's not bad...
<etfb> matthew: What kind of batch file?  MS-DOS?
<ign0ramus> etfb, it depends on your outlook, i suppose.
<etfb> ign0ramus: My outlook is that I use this computer for serious work.  So letting a bunch of hacks give me non-functional code and call it an upgrade... that's not on.
<ign0ramus> etfb, KDE 4 is widely regarded as a "work in progress". If you need to do 'serious work', then something stable and mature is probably the safe bet.
<etfb> ign0ramus: Yep, that's the reasoning I use.  The fact that they released this "work in progress" as their default system _and then made it impossible to replace it with a working windowing system_ is a symptom of a serious malaise in the Ubuntu/Canonical mindset.
<etfb> That, or they assume all their users keep Windows for real work and just use Linux as a toy.
<ign0ramus> etfb, and that is why older versions are still supported and updated.
<etfb> ign0ramus: "The 2009 model Toyota Camry will explode into flames if you drive it faster than 50km/h, but that's OK because we still sell the 2008 model."
<ign0ramus> etfb, pretty poor analogy, but if you honestly feel that way, buy a Honda
<etfb> ign0ramus: Sorry you don't like the analogy.  Its startling congruence to reality is what appeals to me.  Kubuntu 8.10 and 9.04 versions are unacceptably poor quality.  I am unmoved by anecdotes suggesating that it's acceptable to people who treat Linux as a toy.
<ActionParsnip> etfb: the OS comes with zero warranty and zero SLA, so even if its an official release it could be problematic
<ActionParsnip> etfb: if it breaks, you get both parts
<etfb> ActionParsnip: Well, as long as you promise never to tell anyone that they can rely on Ubuntu, then that's OK.  Otherwise there's a serious disconnect between the cheques your mouth is writing and the ones your arse is willing to cash.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bazhang> please chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<etfb> bazhang: If there's a topic MORE on-topic for #kubuntu than the unreliability of KDE4-based releases, I'd like to know what it is.
<ign0ramus> etfb, is there a particular issue you would like troubleshot, or did you join with soapbox in hand?
<ActionParsnip> etfb: this fact is all over the OS dude, but as bazhang says, its offtopic here
<etfb> ign0ramus: Only the one I asked about: the age of a "recent" release.  But there's no point; I've got work to do.  Bye all; happy hacking.
<ActionParsnip> etfb: this is a support channel for the OS itself ONLY
<bazhang> etfb, this is a support channel. if you have a particular Support issue, then please ask
<ActionParsnip> what a clown shows
<ign0ramus> word
<ActionParsnip> *shoes
<ign0ramus> funny thing is, the app he was complaining about is "pm-utils_1.2.2.4", which is the version he found in git...
<ign0ramus> same version in updated repos
<ign0ramus> so i finally found a good mencoder command string that converts video that plays nicely on the Creative Zen mp3 player... how can turn this into a script to run, where source files vary, and where output filenames must be unique?
<lovre> sorry for offtopic question... i have a question about desktop application programming. What is the best language / tool for rapid application development under linux, that is also crossplatform? I need something that makes it easy to make graphic user interfaces?
<bazhang> lovre, #kubuntu-offtopic or ##linux could answer that better
<lovre> bazhang: ok, thanx
<bazhang> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<gabriel> hello everybody
<gabriel> anyone know how ti use usb-creator correctly in Kubuntu?
<gabriel> import gnomevfs
<gabriel> ImportError: No module named gnomevfs
<gabriel>  is the error I get.
<emilio> hello
<gabriel> hello
<gabriel> can you see me now?
<DasKreecH> gabriel: Yes
<DasKreecH> emilio: Hii
<v6lur> what to do if kill -KILL doesn't kill the PID given?!
<v6lur> even as root
<v6lur> it's a windows program running through wine, and it's consuming all the cpu time
<v6lur> top shows it as "R", so it shouldn't be zombie
<ign0ramus> v6lur, does killing 'wine' or 'wineserver' kill it?
<ign0ramus> ok guys, i've found a script and modified it for my purposes and it works well (converts video to a format for Creative Zen mp3 player)... but the script can't parse Inputs with spaces.  How do i solve this? Script --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/187065/
<ajavid> does 9.04 have kde3 at all?
<faileas> there's a re,ix
<faileas> remix
<faileas> http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/
<ajavid> thanks
<ajavid> is it stable?
<ajavid> I need to install kubuntu but I have my 1tb /home as ext4. I'd like to use the LTS ubuntu stable + kde3 + 2.6.28+(for ext4 support) and I have a rt26 wifi
<ajavid> please advice the best possible solution
<DasKreecH> ajavid: faileas just gave you where you start from
<faileas> ajavid: its effectively the current one. i think he also has kde3 repos, in which case, you can start from minimal, and install kde3 seperately if you just want that
<dennister> ok, i'm back.. .my presentation was printing fine this morning, but then oo crashed and now all it prints is gobbleygook...other apps print fine...can someone please help me sort this out?
<dennister> and yes, i've tried openoffice.org channel...it's dead\
<ajavid> is this supported by kubuntu?
<ajavid> is the remix supported?
<faileas> its not official
<DasKreecH> dennister: Wait it was working?
<DasKreecH> dennister: did you try moving your ~/.openoffice.org directory to a new name?
<DasKreecH> ajavid: Not supported by canonical but fairly supported here
<dennister> DasKreecH: not open office, nope...no I didn't try that...could i simply do that, temporarily move it to trash or something?
<ep> I just installed qt4 on Jaunty and "qmake -version"  from  konsole gives Qmake version: 1.07a (Qt 3.3.8b).  Opps.  It installed but didn't set the path in ~/.bashrc or wherever appropiate.  Is this a bug?  How do I fix this properly?
<DasKreecH> dennister: Just rename it
<DasKreecH> close OO.o rename it then open it back up
<dennister> DasKreecH: too late, moved it like u suggested, opened oo, tried printing, still gobbleygook
<DasKreecH> dennister: Umm ok try purge it then
<ajavid> KDE3.5 can be installed alongside KDE4.x with no problems. KDE3.5 automatically detects and adjusts for KDE4.x programs, so that users can easily run KDE4 applications from within the KDE3.5 environment.
<ajavid> awesome
<dennister> DasKreecH: purge whole app?
<DasKreecH> Yes
<dennister> okie doke
<ajavid> I also wonder
<ajavid> kde3.5 in jaunty is supported in the sense that it willr ecieve udates/fixes/security stuff
<ajavid> ?
<ajavid> or is it only supported by community on how to use it?
<DasKreecH> As much as possible it will get updates fixes etc as they happen
<ajavid> how to get ext4 fs support in the 8.04 LTS
<DasKreecH> ajavid: Compile your kernel
<ajavid> is there no backported ones?
<DasKreecH> actually now you can probably install the kernel deb
<DasKreecH> I would guess it's not that hard
<ajavid> 2.6.28+ has stable supoprt for ext4
<ajavid> started with .26
<DasKreecH>  then again compiling your own kernel isn't hard either
<ajavid> I'm on debian sid for 8 years
<ajavid> they stopped producing kde3
<ajavid> :/
<DasKreecH> ajavid: has to happen at some time
<ajavid> ahhhhh boy, yes yes it had to hapen sometime
<ajavid> but why not ;)
<DasKreecH> Well doesn't have to. I guess anyone can keep coding on KDE3 as long as they want
<ajavid> progress
<ajavid> when 9.04 first came out i tried it out and it crashed all the time random apps kde4 was pretty unstable
<ajavid> thas why i look for 3.5
<ajavid> its not any better in debian unstable either
<faileas> ajavid: why not use 9.04 with kde3?
<ajavid> and they stopped making packets for kde3
<ajavid> faileas, I'm just talking right now disuccing but I am doing this 9.04 remix kde3
<ajavid> 56% down
<faileas> ahh
<faileas> k
<DasKreecH> :-)
<ep> Ah found the solution. How did we ever get along pre-Google?   In case anybody is interested I fixed the problem of installing qt4 from the repositories and not being able to run it.  Here's the fix: sudo update-alternatives --config qmake
<DasKreecH> ep: grats :)
<ajavid> 09:09 <            faileas> k
<ajavid> 09:09 <          DasKreecH> :-)
<ajavid> 09:09 <                 ep> Ah found the solution. How did we ever get along pre-Google?   In case anybody is interested I fixed the problem of installing qt4 from the repositories and not being able to run
<ajavid>                             it.  Here's the fix: sudo update-alternatives --config qmake
<ajavid> 09:10 <          DasKreecH> ep: grats :)
<ajavid>  [L [Act: 2:#debian 3:##hardware 4:#kde 5:#music 6:##php 9:#debian 10:#debian-boot 11:##linux 12:#debian-mentors 13:#debian-devel 14:#zftalk 1
<ajavid> uh oh
<ajavid> sorry a mouse middle problem stuck
<ajavid> finger
<ajavid> uff
<ajavid> stupid stupid
<DasKreecH> ajavid: Forgiven
<faileas> o0
<faileas> lol
<faileas> its supposed to warn ya ;p
<ajavid> I have no warning
<ajavid> took it off
<ajavid> I should put it on again and stop using the ENTER button a lot I am going crazy ! argh.
<faileas> lol
<faileas> you should. the warning's there for a reason
<ajavid> I am working on my website I paste a lot of codes in #flood
<ajavid> and #paste
<ajavid> http://www.atirjavid.com/Zend-Framework-Tutorials/Zend_Application/index.html I make a grey theme
<ajavid> its nice
<dennister> DasKreecH: purged and now being reinstalled
<ajavid> how diff is ubuntu from debian?
<ajavid> how do you derive ubuntu from debian?
<DasKreecH> ajavid: very different while being very much the same
<DasKreecH> Think of it as Debian with untested polish
<ajavid> I see
<ajavid> no wonder its a crash-o-rama
<ajavid> thats why I was wondering to use the LTS
<ajavid> its older so I would assume it has more stablity now due to patching
<DasKreecH> thats the idea
<ajavid> and it has kde3 of course, but older kernel no supoprt for ext4
<ajavid> DasKreecH, you watch movies? have you seen the star trek movie 2009?
<DasKreecH> not yet :-(
<ajavid> its awesome! I'v enever seen star trek in my life before and i watch the movie
<ajavid> i saw one time star trek in pakistan as a child the bald guy captian, profesor X
<ajavid> you know?
<dennister> DasKreecH: finally all purged and reinstalled...open my presentation and oo instantly crashes :( without fail
<DasKreecH> >_<
<DasKreecH> open it from the command line to see if ut gives you a error message
<dennister> hold on...forgot to install oo.org-kde
<Hx63> #ubuntu
<genii> Hx63: eg: /join #ubuntu
<Hx63> dont worry, just wanted to type it so i can right click it and join the channel
<Hx63> thank you
<faileas> thats lazy ;p
<grey_> hallo
<grey_> jemand da ??
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DasKreecH> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ralmar> Hey guys, quick question. Do i need to install Privoxy on ubuntu 9.04 in order to use TOR with firefox? The tutorial on the official ubuntu website tells you to install it but another tutorial I saw skips that step? Thanks
<dwidmann> Okay, I've recently upgraded to Kubuntu 9.04 on my laptop, and graphics performance is quite lackluster now. I've got an Intel 965GM (according to /var/log/Xorg.conf), any fix?
<dennister> DasKreecH: ok, adding oo-kde helped, not crashing immediately open loading presentation, still gave me gobbleygook at first print, restarted cupsys and printer again, now I've been waiting for over 8 minutes for one page to start printing, it never takes this long
<DasKreecH> dwidmann: Check that you have all the updates intel did some madness with the Drivers this go around
<sixofour> I have a 180GB Drive and aan * Gb drive...If i put Kubuntu on the 8GB and leave the other as NTFS....is that doable?
<sixofour> 8GB*
<sixofour> Maby make a 40GB ext3 partition
 * sixofour is excited, a bug in wine was fixed and now he can use linux 100%
<DasKreecH> sixofour: Yes
<sixofour> But I still want to keep the xp drive as backup
<sixofour> so kubuntu can read/write ntfs?
<DasKreecH> Yes
<sixofour> i should probably put the os /home on the 40gb drive
<sixofour> and just not use the 8gb yet
<sixofour> the 8gb is from 2001
<Hx63> sixofour it so ridiculous right that some people need wine to get that 100 % . Its understandable.
<Hx63> ^^
<Hx63> Ok guys im having the following BIG issue. I have a laptop lenovo with graphics Intel mobile 4 series chipset integrated graphics controller. Kde 4.2.3 draw some bad distortion sometimes, very noticeable with kate and amarock, it happens with desktop effects on or off.. Any ideA? help? suggestion? or comment? will be greatly appreciated.
<dwidmann> DasKreecH: okay, I just did my updates a bit ago, mayhap I should restart X?
<dwidmann> oh, and what's that command to generate an xorg.conf based on what X autodetected?
<DasKreecH> dwidmann: Sure log out and press alt+e on the login screen and login
<DasKreecH> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dwidmann> DasKreecH: Yeah, I know perfectly well how to restart x :)
<dwidmann> Definitely need to try to remember that one command though
<dwidmann> sudo Xorg -configure
<dwidmann> that's it
<dwidmann> brb
<gp_is_now_back> Mamarok: u still there ?
<Hx63> Ok guys im having the following BIG issue. I have a laptop lenovo with graphics Intel mobile 4 series chipset integrated graphics controller. Kde 4.2.3 draw some bad distortion sometimes, very noticeable with kate and amarock, it happens with desktop effects on or off.. Any ideA? help? suggestion? or comment? will be greatly appreciated.
<DasKreecH> dwidmann: You mean sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DasKreecH> hi gp_is_now_back
<gp_is_now_back> hi
<dwidmann> DasKreecH: anything else by chance? Performance is still definitely under par, albeit a bit better.
<DasKreecH> Need to start doing Xorg conf tweaks
<dwidmann> Any wiki regarding that?
<DasKreecH> Unfortunately not it's kinda a black art
<DasKreecH> With lots of three letter acronyms
<DasKreecH> UXA and EXA and stuff I've never understood
<dwidmann> DasKreecH: I figured that's what you were talking about, I'm just not clear on the details ... I've heard it definitely involves tradeoffs of performance vs stability and whatnot ...
<DasKreecH> I don't get it :) but for those who want it it seems it works well
<Guest20936> who's good at this ubuntu stuffs?
<DasKreecH> Guest20936: Be a little more specific
<Guest20936> Not sure how to install programs that aren't listed inthe synaptic package manager... Nexuiz just downloads a folder with a bunch of files in it.. The program runs well.. but there is no shortcut in the applications menu.. not sure how to get it there.. or where to properly store the nexuiz folder..
<digdeep> Guest20936: if you want to creat a shortcut for Nexuiz, I think you need to manually create it on the applications menu
<Guest20936> aight sweet, how do you do that?
<digdeep> Guest20936: right click the "start button", then go to menu editor. Finally add a new item
<DasKreecH> !nexuiz
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<DasKreecH> !info nexuiz
<ubottu> nexuiz (source: nexuiz): A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1 (jaunty), package size 727 kB, installed size 1804 kB
<DasKreecH> Guest20936: It's in Synaptic
<Guest20936> using gnu
<Guest20936> it IS in synaptic.. just a couple versions old ;0)
<DasKreecH> Ha ha :) ok finr
<DasKreecH> Fine
<Patches> does anyone else have problems with Nexuiz crashing?
<digdeep> Guest20936: can you download nexuiz from the official website, and run it in kubuntu, rather than using Synaptic?
<Guest20936> yea bigdeep, it doesn't come in a package though.. its an archived folder.. it'll run right out of the folder wherever you put it..
<Guest20936> the website has a more recent version
<digdeep> ok, then
<DasKreecH> Guest20936: What's the version on the website?
<Guest20936> 2.5.1 or something
<Guest20936> nexuiz.com
<DasKreecH> http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=4236
<DasKreecH> try that
<Blassla> Hi all
<Blassla> some one from brazil
<Blassla> i need some help
<Blassla> aboute wi fi connection
<ArkoldThos> what is wrong with it
<Blassla> wep
<Blassla> key
<Blassla> i type and dont connect
<Blassla> and i have only this connection
<Blassla> i try to edit some things with some tutorials on net
<Blassla> but nothing
<DasKreecH> 9.04 ?
<Blassla> yeah
<Blassla> i used the ubuntu 9.04 with gnome
<Blassla> and connect
<Blassla> but i dont like gnome
<Guest20936> gnome is ok I like it..
<faileas> you can use the gnome network manager with with kde i think
<Guest20936> mostly because it doen't look like windows ;0)
<Blassla> and install kde over ubuntu has some problems!
<Blassla> :D
<Blassla> can i download this with windows?
<Guest20936> I have the X and K installed here.. I've not had any issues
<Blassla> Guest20936 with no problems?
<Guest20936> no, I didnt have any issues
<Guest20936> how does one change your nick here
<Guest20936> ?
<Guest20936> #nick KillGorack
<KillGorack> ahh sweet
<Blassla> alguem tem alguma solução?
<Blassla> anyone have any solution?
<DasKreecH> Blassla: Download what with Windows?
<DasKreecH> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<KillGorack> I think she is referring to a dual boot system?
<Jiggers> here's a question for anyone, how do you delete desktop backgrounds that i've installed from the harddrive?
<Jiggers> anyone?
<KillGorack> delete or change?
<Jiggers> delete
<Jiggers> one that i uploaded from the hardrive
<Jiggers> is there a way?
<KillGorack> yea can you find the file? just delete it I think
<Jiggers> okay, I want to keep the file, but i want to get it off of the backgrounds list
<KillGorack> ahh.. not sure I'm sure you tried moving the file right?
<Jiggers> no
<Jiggers> I'll try that
<KillGorack> also there is a remove button on the bottom of the apperance preferences dialogue box
<Jiggers> moving it worked, thanks, i don't see a "remove" button though
<KillGorack> ahh.. different version or interface.. I'm using gnome ubuntu version 9.something or other
<Jiggers> heh? are you using ubuntu?
<KillGorack> yea
<Jiggers> or kubuntu
<Jiggers> oh
<Jiggers> okay
<Jiggers> that makes sense
<Jiggers> thankee
<dennister> DasKreecH: ok, I think I've finally gotten this all printed...problem licked...may actually have had something to do with that particular usb port :(
<KillGorack> I have the KDE, and XFrce installed... but I usualy use the gnome (ubuntu)
<DasKreecH> dennister: That sucks
<dennister> yeah...one of my very expensive mobo ports
<dennister> luckily i have lots :)
<KillGorack> what mobo?? a good one?
<Jiggers> well...I'll just move the file then from now on...thank you. (I've been usng ubuntu since Fiesty, I just barely switched to Kubuntu for fun)
<dennister> a 3-year-old asus A8N32-SLI board ...but now i'm gonna hit the sack
<KillGorack> I like the asus boards.
<dennister> this was asus' most expensive mobo back then...good night
<dennister> DasKreecH: thanks for your help :)
<colton_> When I click on one of my applications and it projects up with a fancy animation into a window, is that Qt performing that animation, or some other (component?) of the kde desktop?
<ralmar> Hey guys I just installed tor in ubuntu 9.04 and installed Tor button in firefox and enabled it.. I can still browse the web, but its as if i wasnt using tor. My ip is not concealed.. and i fail the torcheck.xenobite.eu test... what can i do? thanks
<DasKreecH> colton_: I've not seen that.  What kind of fancy animation?
<DasKreecH> What's a tor?
<andyman1> I've got a weird issue with Pidgin and Kubuntu. On a reboot/boot Pidgin seems to ignore my gtkrc file (with key bindings etc.). Once I restart Pidgin, everything is hunky-dory. Any ideas?
<Gamarok__> hey alexshenoy
<coz_> hey all...ah how do I move panel objects  around like clock or pager?
<alexshenoy> Gamarok: hey
<alexshenoy> whats up
<bullgard4> Has the sound server aRTs been replaced by another sound server?
<alexshenoy> Gamarok__ Quassel is kind of annoying sometimes
<sparr> on my K menu I have [wrench/screwdriver] Settings, [folder] Settings, [gear] System, [folder] System Settings...  among dozens of other reasons that I hate kde 4.x, this one is the easiest to point out.  can anyone explain the reasoning behind this?
<DasKreecH> sparr: Which menu do you have?
<sparr> what do you mean?
<sparr> Application Launcher Menu is the name of the widget
<sparr> it's the default(?) K menu in the bottom left corner
<DasKreecH> ok
<DasKreecH> I have a settings and a System
<DasKreecH> Where do you see the other two?
<sparr> in the order i listed them, together
<sparr> all below 'Science & Math' and above 'Utilities'
<DasKreecH> Someone has been playing with your menu it sounds like
<sparr> that stuff has been there since the upgrade to Jaunty(?)
<sparr> when KDE upgraded from 3.6 to 4.1
<sparr> yet another reason I need to reinstall
<DasKreecH> sparr: Maybe. Might need to reindex your menu
<sparr> how?
<compusec> HI EVERYBODY, IM NEW IN UBUNTU, IM HAVING TROUBLE INSTALLING A SOFTWARE, IT TELL'S ME THAT I HAVE TO LOG ON AS THE ADMINSITRATOR FOR THE INSTALLATION, BUT ROOT USER IS DISABLE IN THIS VERSION, I CAN'T LOGON TO AS ROOT
<compusec> WHAT CAN I DO ABOUT IT
<DasKreecH> !caps | compusec
<ubottu> compusec: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DasKreecH> !root| compusec
<ubottu> compusec: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DasKreecH> compusec: when it asks for the password just use the one that you used to login
<sparr> compusec: if a program tells you that you have to log on as administrator, it's wrong.
<compusec>  i tried
<compusec> let me check that url, i'll be back
<DasKreecH> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<compusec> all right's, how i use de sudo command line
<compusec> ???
<DasKreecH> compusec: What are you trying to run?
<compusec> sudo command
<sparr> what command?
<DasKreecH> compusec: Which command is asking for root?
<sparr> what software are you trying to install?
<compusec> the error that is giving me is "to install software you must be logged on as this computer's administrator, bla bla bla"
<DasKreecH> compusec: Right you get that when you click on what?
<DasKreecH> Adept? Synaptic? Kpackagekit ?
<compusec> root user is disable, and the user i created for administration is the same one im using right now, so i don't get it
<compusec> when the software tries to install
<DasKreecH> compusec: ah I see. Where did you get this software?
<compusec> it's called invoice
<compusec> express invoice
<compusec> by NCH software
<compusec> or something like that
<DasKreecH> and what does it ask you to do to install ?
<DasKreecH> run a script?
<compusec> yeah, it start on terminal, then a pop-up window comes up with Licence Agreement bla bla bla
<DasKreecH> Or is it Windows software ?
<compusec> when i click next i get the error
<compusec> nah
<compusec> is linux version
<saprophyte_> sorry wrong channel, using Ubuntu - gnome
<DasKreecH> compusec: ok in the terminal type sudo then the name of the script
<DasKreecH> saprophyte_: Ok :)
<compusec> brb
<compusec> keep getting the same error
<compusec> does anybody about a good free accounting software for linux like Peachtree or something?
<compusec> does anybody know about a good free accounting software for linux like Peachtree or something?
<DasKreecH> compusec: personal or business ?
<compusec> it's more for business
<compusec> but if the personal does the same thing it doesn't matter
<DasKreecH> For personal try Skrooge For light business try Kmymoney for heavier (mid size) business needs try Gnucash
<compusec> i  can't do nothing with the password man, gaves me the same error, i'll just give up and get another software that does the same thing...
<compusec> well guys
<compusec> im out here, see ya next time
<DasKreecH> compusec: Ok try this do sudo apt-get update
<compusec> what update
<kingjere> compusec: I checked out the web site and downlaoded the file. is the file you have invoice.tar.gz/
<compusec> yeah
<DasKreecH> compusec: it will update the programs you can install. If that works then something is wrong with the program script
<kingjere> compusec: tar -zxvf invoice.tar.gz
<compusec> upps
<compusec> another error
<compusec> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<compusec> that's the error on the terminal screen
<compusec> and now how do i work with the updates
<compusec> don't worry about the error, got it fixed already
<DasKreecH> compusec: Do you ahve synaptic or something like that open?
<DasKreecH>  Kpackagekit ?
<compusec> it was
<DasKreecH> ok
<DasKreecH> so it's updating properly ? Lots of lines running up the screen?
<compusec> kpackagekit? what u mean with that
<compusec> yeap
<compusec> it has the latest update and everythign
<compusec> thing
<DasKreecH> compusec: It's another program that can lock that file
<compusec> what you mean
<compusec> ?
<DasKreecH> compusec: hmm then something is wrong with that script. can you paste bin the script that pops up the license agreement ?
<DasKreecH> Is it a text file you can read ?
<compusec> let me check
<compusec> can't open it with gedit or none
<compusec> i don't think is a text file
<DasKreecH> how big is it ?
<compusec> not much
<DasKreecH> and you run it with a ./filename ?
<compusec> not even 1mb
<compusec> i have used the program before on red hat
<compusec> never had a problem with it
<DasKreecH> how do you start it ?
<compusec> same way
<DasKreecH> ok
<DasKreecH> type sudo -i
<compusec> it ask for the license agreement
<compusec> it installs
<DasKreecH> then try start it again
<DasKreecH> If the sudo -i doesn't work then it was pretty badly written :)
<compusec> ok, need help
<compusec> what's the Change Directory command
<compusec> cd FOLDER NAME
<compusec> ???
<compusec> CD ./FOLDER NAME
<compusec> CD /FOLDER NAME
<compusec> whick is it
<compusec> which is it
<DasKreecH> compusec: ha ha
<DasKreecH> compusec: cd FOL<tab>
<compusec> same shit, not even with the sudo -i command
<compusec> anyways, gottta go, i'll be entering tommorow to talk a little bit
<compusec> see u guys tommorow
<Mamarok> DasKreecH: FYI: KMymoney and GnuCash are equivalent, both can handle big data sizes...
<DasKreecH> Workflow is different
<Mamarok> just KMM is for KDE and GnuCash is a Gnome program
<kingjere> DasKreecH: I think I'm messing around with the file compusec had. when I run it, it gives Gtk-WARNING cannot open display: :0.0
<DasKreecH> capabilty wise theyare the same but when you working with a fair number of items the workflow is a little smoother
<DasKreecH> kingjere: Ah it needs metacity to run That might be it
<kingjere> it comes as a tar.gz when you untar it its a shell script with a tar archive inside it.
<Mamarok> DasKreecH: when did you last use KMM? I really prefer it, even has the Siwws Account scheme, never had a correct one in Gnicash
<Mamarok> Swiss*
<DasKreecH> oh no doubt I prefer it
<DasKreecH> Haven't tried Skrooge but i hear that's nice
<Mamarok> your distinction is not...objective IMHO
<DasKreecH> Mamarok: Also to be fair they were asking for options
<DasKreecH> It is indeed an option
<DasKreecH> kingjere: Yeah thought it might be something like that or a .bin fileeeee
 * DasKreecH pokes the 'e' button
<Mamarok> still, you made a distinction between small and big, as if KMM could not hanlde big data, don't agree with that
<DasKreecH> where distinctions get annoying is when they require a particualt windowmanager to run
<DasKreecH> that's kinda annoying
<Mamarok> well, kmmoney is platform independant...
<DasKreecH> Yeah apparently Express invoice isn't
<unix> can someone help me with nvidia driver install? ive tried using envy, the restricted drivers, and the drivers off nvidia, and none work card is fx5500
<sparr> fresh install of Kubuntu 9.04...  tried to connect to my wireless network, was prompted for the WPA key.  entered the key, prompted to create a wallet.  entered the wallet password twice, clicked OK...  kded4 crashed, took much system functionality with it, would not restart, had to reboot.
<sparr> I really REALLY don't think 4.x is ready for public consumption yet
 * sparr is a lonely voice in a very large room :(
<sparr> am I the only one who finds that 4.x is much harder to use and less featureful than 3.x?
<Mamarok> sparr: this is a support channel, discussion is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Mamarok> unless you have a support request...
<superboy> is there a utility or program like aim for the terminal or command line?
<Mamarok> define aim?
<superboy> like i want to be able to use or aim tru the command-line or terminal
<superboy> aol instant messenger
<superboy> =aim
<sparr> well, I've got a hundred support requests, all revolving around making kde 4 work more like kde 3, and restoring old functionality
<Mamarok> superboy: for the command line no, but there is kopete
<Mamarok> sparr: it's just a matter of getting used to, it works perfectly well here, and there is a workaround for the wifi
<Mamarok> you have got a houndred requests? yeah...
<sparr> is there a way to ditch the new plasma panel and go back to the old panel?
<Mamarok> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<superboy> okay thanks just out of curiosity would i be able to be using kapete and say im in the terminal would i be able to send an aim tru the terminal havi kopete open?
<sparr> superboy: not really.  there are terminal IM clients though
<superboy> whats one of them
<Mamarok> superboy: you would need a terminal client then
<superboy> for i could check it out
<Mamarok> no idea, sorry
<sparr> centerim comes to mind
<superboy> is yakuake a client?
<superboy> terminal client?
<sparr> or finch
<sparr> im sure there are others
<Mamarok> superboy: no, yakuake is just a terminal :)
<sparr> how can i speed up the kde 4 panel responsiveness (including the K menu)?
<Mamarok> sparr: what's wrong with the responsiveness exactly?
<sparr> all the graphical nonsense in kde 4 takes noticable fractions of a second to render
<Mamarok> well, the deactivate the desktop effects
<sparr> i click on the K menu and i see a black box pop up the size/shape of the menu
<sparr> they are not enabled
<Mamarok> sparr: read what I said above, you can tune all this, explore systemsettings
<sparr> desktop effects are already disabled (by default, on this fresh install)
<Mamarok> sparr: notfications?
<Mamarok> and they are not disabled by default...
<sparr> I just installed 9.04
<sparr> the only changes I have made are to add a wireless profile and install kvirc
<sparr> everything else is fresh out of the box
<sparr> by "disabled" i mean that the "Enable Desktop Effects" checkbox, in System Settings > Desktop > Desktop Effects, is unchecked
<Mamarok> sparr: those are plasma tooltips, I'm sure you can disable those, moment
<sparr> what does Notifications have to do with menus opening?
<sparr> what are plasma tooltips?
<sparr> badly worded...  i know what they are
<sparr> what were you referring to by "those"?
<sparr> I am talking about the actual menu
<sparr> and its not just the K menu
<sparr> when I left click on the Network Management widget, to see the list of network connections and available wireless networks, I see the black outline of the to-be-filled-in list first, then everything else appears after
<Mamarok> sparr: you just asked on how to disable plsma tooltips, didn't you?
<sparr> I don't think that I did
<sparr> the animated plasma tooltips appear relatively quickly...  i neither want nor need them to be animated, but that's a bridge I'll burn later
<Mamarok> sorry if I misread you then, what do you want to do exactly?
<sparr> when I left click on a plasma widget, including the K menu or Network Management widgets, the obvious desired result of that should happen
<sparr> what I get is a black box the shape and size of the desired result...  then later the contents of that box
<Mamarok> hm, that doesn't happen here
<superboy> how do go to buddy list on finch?
<Mamarok> I get the widget directly, mayby something is slowing your system then
<Mamarok> superboy: don't know, I never use IM
<sparr> if that description is unclear then I could make a small animated GIF of the process
<Mamarok> sparr: I think I understood what you said, but I think something is slowing down your system then
<Mamarok> you get the outline seconds before the content, right?
<sparr> nah
<sparr> a tenth of a second maybe
<Mamarok> don't have that here, not at all
<Mamarok> so I think something is slowing your system
<sparr> ive got top running in the background right now on a fast refresh...  when i click Network Management I see plasma jump to 20-30% cpu and Xorg jump to 50-80%
<sparr> for a fraction of a second
<Mamarok> sparr: what version of KDE 4 do you have exactly?
<sparr> the same happens when I click any widget that opens a themed popup
<sparr> K menu, calendar, network manamgent
<sparr> whatever is on the 9.04 CD
<Mamarok> 4.2.2 then
<Mamarok> there is a bugfix release available here: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3
<superboy> is there a program on synaptic or aptitude thats for loging in key-strokes?
<sparr> I am doing a fresh OS install to resolve numerous problems.
<sparr> I was running KDE 4.2.3 on my previous install, and it had all the same problems I am still seeing
<Mamarok> superboy: no, we do not ship keyloggers...
<Mamarok> sparr: what are your system specifications?
<superboy> oh thanks mamarok\
<sparr> athlon 64 3500+, 2.5GB DDR2
<sparr> anything else in particular you want?
<Mamarok> sparr: I suspect the graphic card
<sparr> geforce 7950 GT (G71)
<Mamarok> sparr: and you use the 180 driver, right?
<sparr> again, I am using exactly what came on the 9.04 CD
<Mamarok> sparr: are you running nepomuk and strigi?
<sparr> yes, and no.
<sparr> nepomukserver, that is
<Mamarok> because if it's the first indexing, that takes quite some time and power
<sparr> nothing but Xorg is using more than 2% CPU
<sparr> CPU is 90%+ idle, except as mentioned above
<Mamarok> but again, I do not have those probles you see here on my 4.2.3 box, no idea what it can be else
<sparr> ignoring for the moment why the eye-candy might render slowly...  I'd really just like to not have the eye candy to begin with
<sparr> all the non-plasma stuff appears just fine
<Mamarok> sparr: well, there is no way around plasma in KDE 4, get used to it
<sparr> no.
<Mamarok> and btw, that's not "just eyecand<"
<sparr> I will not "get used to" system performance from the 90s.  My system is perfectly capable of running a state of the art 3d-accelerated desktop with modern window management features.  I had beryl+kde3 running for years.
<sparr> Now KDE 4 comes and I have stability and performance issues that make me feel like I am back on my first computer
<Mamarok> sparr: ok, but please take this to offtopic
<sparr> by the time I am through with this problem, I will have one of three things.  1) KDE 4 working without these problems.  2) KDE 3 installed, with an even more convoluted package pinning structure than I had on my previous install.  3) Gnome.
<sparr> as long as I am pursuing #1, this is not offtopic
<Mamarok> sparr: !ot
<Mamarok> sparr: it is, you are bitching
<sparr> I am going to try the Jaunty KDE3 remix, is there a channel specific to that?
<superboy> how whould i update or upgrade "whois" tru the command-line or terminal
<zortec> How can I get my nvidia card working in KDE?
<superboy> > how whould i update or upgrade "whois" tru the command-line or terminal
<sparr> superboy: you have an application named 'whois'?
<zortec> Is there anyone in the channel?
<digdeep> zortec: questions?
<zortec> digdeep: I'm trying to download the driver I need for nvidia nForce 610i/geforce 7300 video card
<zortec> I can't get any of the kde effects to work
<zortec> Oh and I downloaded a video but I don't know where Konquerer put it
<zortec> I'm new to KDE and wanted to give it a try
<digdeep> regarding to the driver: I did "start menu"-> System -> Hardware Drivers (I never download drivers & install them)
<digdeep> regarding to download of Konquerer, it prompts the location where you want to download. I guess you can "download" it again to find out the path you save
<coz_> hey guys  I noticed there are system sounds  for a bunch of stuff ... is there a way to turn off system sound noitifications without interfering with the sound system?
<superboy> anybody know the sudo pass for the terminal on the iphone
<Pici> superboy: This is not an iphone channel, try ##iphone
<bluecode> I have kubuntu 9.04, is there a way to get a package from karmic (in this case kdevelop-kde4 4.9.93)? According to http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=karmic&searchon=names&keywords=kdevelop it's available for karmic but not for jaunty
<shadeslayer> anyone have this : http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=91009&forumpage=7
<husayn> how can i add widgets in KDE 3.5
<bazhang> kde4 widgets?
<husayn> no
<husayn> widgets in KDE 3.5
<bazhang> or superkaramba
<husayn> I have Hardy heron.. i want to add widgets
<husayn> i have seen some of customized things in kde-look.org  are they widgets ??
<bazhang> !info superkaramba hardy
<ubottu> superkaramba (source: kdeutils): a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy1 (hardy), package size 531 kB, installed size 1420 kB
<bazhang> yep superkaramba has the weather applets and such
<husayn> should i do   sudp apt-get install superkaramba
<Guest97291> I have a problem running python files .py in kubuntu why
<bazhang> husayn, yes
<Guest97291> some idea?
<husayn> will SuperKarmaba work in KDE 3.5 ??
<husayn> is it for 4.x ?
<Serpardum> What's the name of that script file that runs on boot that I can add stuff to on startup?
<bazhang> husayn, sure it will work in hardy and 3.5
<shadeslayer> husayn: will work for 3.5 as well
<Serpardum> initsomethingorother ?
<husayn> i have installed it... where to get it.. is it in the utilities ?? or system or where , from where to activate it
<shadeslayer> initstart i think
<bazhang> husayn, no need for it with 4.x
<bazhang> husayn, get some applets as well
<husayn> from kde-look.org ??
<shadeslayer> husayn: start superkaramba by alt+F2 superkarmaba and then add widgets
<bazhang> husayn, via superkaramba itself
<bazhang> oops
<Serpardum> ahh, I just add teh script to /etc/init.d I think
<Serpardum> then run a command.
<husayn> where do files get saved... when i download widgets from superkarmba
<husayn> it says.. sucessfully installed
<shadeslayer> husayn: they are installed automatically
<husayn> but i cant see that widget
<bazhang> superkaramba allows you to use them right away
<husayn> so how to get it on the background ?
<shadeslayer> husayn: is it not present in the karmaba manager??
<husayn> no its not coming.. it is only showing 2 options .. one is to locate from a file and one is to get from the internet
<bazhang> choose the second
<husayn> i have clicked the new stuff which gives me a list.. then i click one CPU thing
<husayn> it gets downloaded and says sucessfully installed
<shadeslayer> husayn: bah....everything might not be comaptible with 3.5
<husayn> but i cant see it on...screen
<husayn> okey let me try some other
<shadeslayer> yeah..
<shadeslayer> brb
<sheytan_> Hi, did upgrade for kde 4.2.4 today, but it still shows 4.2.3, does anybody has that too?
<sheytan_> oh, and there was only 8 pkgs for upgrade
<shadeslayer> 4.2.4 is out???
<sheytan_> yes
 * shadeslayer checks
<shadeslayer> hmm...im upgrading too ;)
<sheytan_> ok, tell me if it will still show 4.2.3
<faileas> you may need to restart the app in question?
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: itll take alot of time here...3 hrs
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: did you logout and restart X ??
<sheytan_> shadeslayer: woo, it was about 3 min here (8pkg), and yes, i did
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> my kubuntu-ppa repo has got a bad signature
<faileas> wierd
<bazhang> !gpgerr | faileas
<ubottu> faileas: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: 128kbps connections here :'(
<sheytan_> shadeslayer: oh, but it's always a connecion ;)
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: bleh...typo
<faileas> bazhang: it works when i reran apt...
<faileas> random glitch i think
<faileas> ahh
<bazhang> faileas, ah good
<faileas> sheytan_: you MAY need to run dist-upgrade
<sheytan_> oh
<sheytan_> will try
<chuckymonkey> so, has anyone had any trouble installing plasmoids
<chuckymonkey> errors to the effect that the /tmp/"your name here" file could not be created?
<chuckymonkey> errors to the effect that the /tmp/"your name here" file could not be created?
<matthieu> Test
<vistakiller> the new kde 4.2.4 packages has problems
<vistakiller> they will unistall half of my system like compiz, envyng etc
<komuta> hi
<komuta> about the 4.2.4 upgrade
<komuta> it doesn't complete because qt is still in version 4.5.0
<komuta> from which repository is it supposed to be upgraded to 4.5.1 ?
<shadeslayer> how do i theme amarok?
<husayn> anybody know how to check that is my graphics card installed ??
<husayn> and how to install propritary graphics card drivers... becuase i have dell gx260 it has intel graphics card and it has picked up the driver but is not performing well..
<shadeslayer> husayn: jockey-kde
<husayn> should i install it ?
<husayn> it is showing no propritary drivers
<shadeslayer> husayn: i mean run apt+F2 and then jockey-kde
<shadeslayer> *alt
<husayn> it is showing no drivers !!!!
<sheytan_> yeah, somethings wrong. when i want upgrade there's no packages for, but when distr-upgrade it want to delete alot of kde's packages, and just upgrade 4 :/
<shadeslayer> husayn: that means it is supported by default
<sheytan_> now the sources edition window doesn't work for me :/
<husayn> so i should install the driver manually !!!!
<komuta> husayn: usually, Intel graphic cards driver do not need any manual nor custom install
<shadeslayer> husayn: no need
<komuta> husayn: there are open sourced Xorg driver available, so your card should work out of the boxc
<husayn> the driver is installed by default... when i go to Settings and then click monitor and display
<husayn> there i can see Intel 845 choosen
<husayn> but it shows 256K memory.. while i have 8mb of memory of VGA
<husayn> and i cant change that.. the 256K option is locked.... also there are other 2 options , one is standard , one is priopraitary.. this is also locked
<Scherenhaenden> hi, i hav a question, what program can i use for wpa2... i was trying with knetworkmanager, but i have this manager of kubuntu karmic... n my knetwork can not my wifi-card managent
<husayn> i dont thik i would be able to use.. these.. graphical options like that... 3D screen and all that using this type of graphics card
<komuta> husayn: there may be no graphic interface for this settings, but I think onboard intel graphic chipset uses shared video memory from the system
<husayn> hum...
<husayn> i think the Kubuntu needs some extra graphics power... windows xp was just working fine with that
<komuta> you can set the amount of CG dedicated memory through an option of the xorg device driver
<ct529> I solved the problem of setting up the case of the file name to lower on SDHC cards automounted by HAL! hooooray
<komuta> husayn: man intel
<husayn> :D
<komuta> VideoRam integer
<komuta>               This option specifies the amount of system memory to use for graphics, in KB.
<husayn> really !!!!!
<husayn> is that a software ?
<komuta> what is strange, is that by default you should have at least 8MB configured
<komuta> no it is not, it's just the manpage for the graphic driver
<Scherenhaenden> mmm
<husayn> so from where to access it and change the 256K to 8MB
<shadeslayer> is amarok 1.x present in the repo??
<komuta> you should look inside /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<_Sih> Hey, anyone knows how to make a custom app launsher, like in GNOME? (KDE 4.2)
<komuta> the amount of  ram dedicated to CG by X at startup should appear in the log
<husayn> its a big log file
<husayn> can you tell me how to change the default video ram value ?
<husayn> i have 8mb in Bios
<komuta> can you use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste the log file ?
<husayn> w8
<vistakiller> they will fix the problem with kde 4.2.4 or i have to remove repositories?
<shadeslayer> vistakiller: everything seems fine here...apt doesnt say it will remove compiz
<vistakiller> in my system will remove the half of the packages
<shadeslayer> altho..meta package kubuntu-desktop is being removed :)
<vistakiller> like jokey, gdebi, compiz, screensaver etc
<vistakiller> i dont know why
<shadeslayer> vistakiller: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187292/
<naproxeno> hi, i have the same symptoms as vistakiller, although in my case it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop and systemsettings
<vistakiller> is about 30 packages tou remove
<shadeslayer> naproxeno: see my paste :)
<naproxeno> ok, i see... :)
<shadeslayer> naproxeno: i seem to have the same symptoms as you ;)...its a packaging problem it seems
<vistakiller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/187295/
<vistakiller> and this is my packages
<husayn> komuta are you there
<husayn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/187293/  this is my files
<naproxeno> komuta mentioned early that it's because the new packages need qt 4.5.1, and the repos only have 4.5.0
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: you there??
<naproxeno> brb
<vistakiller> i think must remove this repositories
<vistakiller> someone will break the system if he do the update
<shadeslayer> one sec everyone...ill just get this confirmed :)
<shadeslayer> ack...kde 4.2.4 update was just removed from kubuntu.org
<vistakiller> nice :D
<shadeslayer> vistakiller: looks like a major problem with packaging...else they wouldnt have not removed it
<shadeslayer> vistakiller: ok its probably a packaging problem :)
<ubuntu> HELLO
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: hi
<kde4> hey fellas
<shadeslayer> !hi | kde4
<ubottu> kde4: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kde4> hey shadeslayer
<kde4> i am expecting a lot of pings from this nickname
<shadeslayer> hi
<shadeslayer> kde4: why??
<usuario> hi for all
<shadeslayer> strange.....
<usuario> yes
<vistakiller> ok :)
<shadeslayer> usuario: kde4??
<usuario> yes
<shadeslayer> vistakiller: itll probably be fixed in a few hours...im upgrading anyways :D
<ahox> Hi, is it just me or is the ppa-kubuntu currently broken?
<usuario> how can I do to install games made for windows in kubuntu?
<usuario> someone help me
<shadeslayer> !wine | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<usuario> how can I do to install games made for windows in kubuntu?
<usuario> ubottu: tanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tanks
<usuario> ubottu: sorry, I wanted to say thank you I wrote rsrsrsrs wrong.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> usuario: as you might have understood ubottu is just a piece of smart code :)
<Scherenhaenden> hey
<shadeslayer> any way to pause apt-get ?? im going offline for a moment
<Scherenhaenden> i cannot see my wlan0 on knetwork
<Scherenhaenden> someone knows what should i do?
<shadeslayer> !wifi | Scherenhaenden
<ubottu> Scherenhaenden: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Scherenhaenden> wifi
<Scherenhaenden> it is not the same:S?
<shadeslayer> Scherenhaenden: put a ! before the wifi...try it in PM with ubottu
<Testuser> hi
<Gamarok__> hi Testuser
<Testuser> ahm, Iḿ a newbie
<shadeslayer> !new | Testuser
<ubottu> Testuser: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Testuser> i know
<shadeslayer> Testuser: if you have a problem with Kubuntu please state it :)
<Testuser> ok
<Testuser> my problem is kprint
<shadeslayer> Testuser: your printer??
<Testuser> printer is ok
<shadeslayer> !printer > Testuser
<ubottu> Testuser, please see my private message
<Testuser> but i want to use kprinter with openoffice#
<shadeslayer> Testuser: please check out the links there
<shadeslayer> ah...
<shadeslayer> Testuser: file > print
<Testuser> with kde3.x i was able to use the advantages of kprinter with openoffice but in kubuntu9.04 there is non
<Testuser> what to do now?
<Testuser> is there a chance to run kprinter also?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: here now :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: kde 4.2.4 has packaging problems as well ;)
<Testuser> omg how to see a privat message?
<shadeslayer> Testuser: what client??
<Testuser> quassel
<shadeslayer> Testuser: there will be a pane on the left
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, I didn't even try, is there an official release yet?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yes there was....they took it down after 10 min afterwards :)
<shadeslayer> -afterwards
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I guess it shouldn't have gone up in the first place
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: maybe they found out about it...users reported that the upgrade was removing compiz and other gnome utilis
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: my advice is: always wait a few days before upgrading :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hehe...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: kde-neon still wont work :P
<Mamarok> but then, I will tell the devs to replease the announcement a tad later too, for security...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: maybe a note in the channel topic as well?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: it's *not* in the topic FYI
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ??
<shadeslayer> ah...i see what you mean
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I put things in the topic I know about and ask people to refer to the topic only
<Mamarok> what is not in the topic is not there for the user yet :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: looks like the page is still online http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I can't see it, must be in your cache then
<shadeslayer> nope cache is clean
<links> всем привет
<Mamarok> hm, it's not on the front page, but in the history for june on the left... bad, bad idea
<shadeslayer> !gr | links
<ubottu> links: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yep...
<Pici> !ru | links
<ubottu> links: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shadeslayer> ah....russian...
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: cyrillic is not greek... ;)
<shadeslayer> lol
<inge> hi
<Mamarok> hi
<sompoch> hi
<inge> ich hätte da mal eine Frage
<Mamarok> !de | inge
<inge> Ich verwende derzeit kubunte 9.04
<Mamarok> ubotu?
<ubottu> inge: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Mamarok> inge: Deutsch ist in #kubuntu-de
<Brettman> has anyone had any luck installig gnone on kubuntu???
<inge> ok - sorry
<Mamarok> Brettman: you mean Gnome?
<Brettman> ya sorry mistype
<Mamarok> Brettman: install the ubuntu-desktop package
<Brettman> i googles and it seems allot of people have the same problem
<Brettman> i tried that
<Mamarok> Brettman: then you will have to log out and change the session, you can not run Gnome in KDE :)
<Brettman> can i post my error msg>
<Brettman> ?
<Brettman> marmok i know
<shadeslayer> Brettman: use pastebin
<Mamarok> Brettman: please put it in http://paste.ubuntu.com and give the link here
<Brettman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/187364/
<Brettman> has the error msg
<Brettman> nothing i do will let me install it
<Brettman> Depends: system-config-printer
<shadeslayer> Brettman: try installing that package seprately
<Brettman> what i just posted
<Brettman> i did
<Mamarok> Brettman: well, you will have to ask in #ubuntu then, soemthing is wrong with the packages in the repositories
<Brettman> ok
<shadeslayer> Brettman: same message?? try updating and try apt with --fix-broken
<Brettman> thanx for the help
<bas85> nog nederlanders hier??
<Pici> !nl | bas85
<ubottu> bas85: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<gaboo> Hi there
<gaboo> Does anyone has a problem installing kde 4.2.4 ? Apparently, some packages require qt4.5.1, which I don't have in any repos, and so can't be installed.
<jeez_> hey guys, yesterday I was building Plasma (trunk) here (kubuntu 9.04), and when I try to run it just got "Invalid D-BUS interface name 'org.kde.plasma-desktop.PlasmaApp' found while parsing introspection" and then nothing happens. Does anyone know why is this happening ?!
<guyman> i'm trying to install 4.2.3 as per http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3, but both apt-get and kpackagekit say there are 46 being "blocked" or "kept back"
<gaboo> guyman: 4.2.4 has been added to the repos and apparently there are some dependancy problems.
<p_quarles> guyman: I'm not convinced that kpackagekit is really ready, yet; try apt-get if you want a more verbose conflict message
<guyman> gaboo: i guess that would explain it then.  it's saying libqt4-* 4.5.1 is a dependency but 4.5.0 is about to be installed
<gaboo> guyman: same here
<Kiry> ok, I'm having major brain fart here
<gaboo> guyman: I guess it they are aware and trying to fix because the 4.2.4 announcement has been removed from kubuntu's homepage.
<Kiry> I've upgraded to kubuntu 9.04 but for some reason, Adobe Flash stopped working
<Kiry> I've followed all the steps to install it but nothing seems to work
<gaboo> Kiry: In konqueror ? Firefox ?
<Kiry> Firefox
<Mamarok> guyman: please, folks, do not yet upgrade, there are package problems!
<gaboo> Mamarok: indeed. But as it was on kubuntu's home page for a moment ... i thought it was safe.
<gaboo> Kiry: do you have flashplugin-nonfree installed ?
<Mamarok> gaboo: yes, there was an error, I am sorry, appologies from the devs too, they are working hard on solving the problem
<gaboo> for me it's as simple as installing this package, and then it works.
<Mamarok> gaboo: it's more than one package...
<gaboo> Mamarok: hey, no worries, not that of a problem :)
<Mamarok> just be patient and hold back, I will put it in the topic once it's solved
<gaboo> Mamarok: I was speaking of flash for Kiry
<guyman> Mamarok: heh, i wasn't attempting to go to 4.2.4 yet, i was trying to go to 4.2.3 as per the homepage
<gaboo> guyman: but it's in the same repository.
<Kiry> gaboo according to the sympatic package installer, that item is checked
<Mamarok> gaboo: the word is now: do not upgrade yet, there are problems currently solved, tomorrow should be good
<Mamarok> please, all, do *not* upgrade now, wait till tomorrow!
<guyman> 4.2.3 had similar issues, i figured those would be finally resolved since 4.2.4 now exists.  but yeah, gaboo, looking back i realize what happened
* Mamarok changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | WARNING: do not upgrade 4.2.4 till further notice! | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Do not install KDE 4.3 beta unless you are an experienced user, there still are packaging issues
<Peace-konversati> eeos: intel xD
<TheGrammarFreak> All my text is rendered as Courier on kubuntu 9.04. does anyone know how to change this?
<eeos> Peace-konversati: xD? Icannot find it on any of my usual suppliers
<luthir> hi
<luthir> anyone: how do you install the adobe plugin for konqueror? or you can't?
<eeos> Peace-konversati: it is full of name that I do not even know what they are  .... let alone performances .... phenom????
<genii> luthir: If you have konqueror-nsplugins then it can use the one for Firefox
<luthir> genii how do I know if I have nsplugins?
<eeos> is there somewhere a database with benchmark of performances you get from a CPU in ubuntu?
<genii> luthir:  apt-cache policy konqueror-nsplugins         (or konqueror-nsplugins-kde4 )
<luthir> l
<luthir> genii: it says I have it installed, now what?
<luthir> where do I find the fox plugin at
<genii> luthir: In Konq ... Settings...Configure Konqueror...Plugins ..
<luthir> k
<luthir> I'm a noob
<luthir> genii: I just see folders
<jussi01> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<luthir> and when I hitscan nothin happens genii
<genii> luthir: There are 2 tabs there, one says Scan, one says Plugins. In the Plugins tab it should have any it found listed. If nothing in the list, see the bots instructions above
<shadeslayer> genii: i think the packaging problem is solved ^_^
<genii> shadeslayer: Glad to hear
<TheGrammarFreak> All my text is rendered as Courier on kubuntu 9.04. does anyone know how to change this? I have changed the fonts in the font changer bit of the setting windows, and nothing happens. It even renders the example text in courier
<The_Bault> Il y a des français?
<genii> !fr | The_Bault
<ubottu> The_Bault: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<The_Bault> I have had a little problem and I lost Konqueror. Can I have it with the "add/remove softwares"?
<genii> Yes
<The_Bault> I ask you because I don't know what is the exact name for Knoqueror in the Package list ...
<szilvi> hi there
<The_Bault> hi
<szilvi> i need some help with installing apps... any pros here? :)
<The_Bault> not really...
<szilvi> maybe you could help me :)
<szilvi> I've installed assaultcube and i can't find it in the app launcher
<szilvi> where is it and how could i add it there?
<szilvi> :)
<sparr> "dpkg -l assaultcube" will tell you where the files went
<szilvi> and can I add a link to it in the "start menu"
<szilvi> the command gives me this output
<szilvi> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<szilvi> | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<szilvi> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<szilvi> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<szilvi> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<szilvi> ii  assaultcube    1.00-1~getdeb2 AssaultCube is a total conversion of Cube
<tsimpson> !paste > szilvi
<ubottu> szilvi, please see my private message
<Pollywog> anyone know why KDE4 would start and then the screen just turn black?  I can use alt-f2 and bring up apps this way but there is no desktop
<Pollywog> Jaunty btw
<robertknight> Pollywog: Presumably plasma-desktop failed to start?
<robertknight> Try launching it manually
<robertknight> (It might be called just 'plasma' in KDE 4.2 - I can't remember)
<Pollywog> k thanks
<Pollywog> robertknight, yes it starts with plasma.kde4
<The_Bault> hum, what's the name of Konqueror in the "adept installer"
<Pollywog> I get a desktop with that command
<swatto> Anyone know if it is possible to edit the login screen or get themes for it please?
<The_Bault> please?
<tsimpson> The_Bault: use adept manager, not adept installer
<The_Bault> Tanks a lot.
<szilvi> any ideas on my issue :) ?
<Pollywog> any ideas why plasma would not automatically start?
<tsimpson> szilvi: use "dpkg -L assaultcube" too see all the installed files, and please don't post the whole list here
<vivanco> why kubuntu 9.04 is too slow whi 512 of ram
<szilvi> well... the command wouldn't work
<genii> szilvi: Did you install it from the package manager, or download some tar.gz file, or something else, etc?
<tsimpson> szilvi: there is a difference between "dpkg -l" and "dpkg -L"
<Pollywog> tsimpson, yes
<szilvi> i can't install it with kpacagekit
<szilvi> it's not there
<tsimpson> genii: looks like a getdeb package
<robertknight> Pollywog: I'm not sure where plasma-desktop is started from
<szilvi> i got it from get-deb
<Pollywog> -L tells you what files are part of the package
<Pollywog> robertknight, ty
<Pollywog> it's a start
<szilvi> and it installed... but it won't show up on the app starter
<Pollywog> I will figure it out eventually
<robertknight> Although you could always add it to KDE's autostart settings
<robertknight> Though that is not a proper-fix
<tsimpson> szilvi: you need to use use "dpkg -L assaultcube" too see all the installed files, and look for files with "bin/" in it
<szilvi> /usr/share/games/assaultcube/ac_server
<szilvi> maybe this one, cause i don't see any bins
<tsimpson> that may be the game server rather than the game itself
<szilvi> ooops i pasted the wrong line... there's a "ac_client" file... i think it's a binary
<szilvi> /usr/share/games/assaultcube/ac_client
<tsimpson> szilvi: it may be, are there any .desktop files?
<szilvi> i'm a noob... I think you all guessed that already :P
<szilvi> yup
<szilvi> /usr/share/applications/assaultcube.desktop
<susbwoy> Hi, how am i able to go back to default panel settings?
<tsimpson> szilvi: then it _should_ be in the kmenu
<szilvi> that's the kickoff application launcher right?
<szilvi> cause it's not there
<szilvi> oooops... sorry guys just found ity
<szilvi> it*
<szilvi> it's there... thx anyway
<tsimpson> :)
<szilvi> many thx
<tsimpson> no problem
<Riddell> who wants to test 4.2.4?
<susbwoy> Having a ponder in ~/.kde/share/config but can't seem to find anything to change back to default panel.
<Riddell> guyman: bmunger_ dreimark ?
<tsimpson> susbwoy: it's in ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc iirc
<szilvi> oh... i still have a big Q... i just bought a 9600 gt... installed drivers for it... and the desktop effects are too slow compared to the 1Gs my videocard has
<szilvi> what can i do about it?
<susbwoy> tsimpson: cheers.
<szilvi> and i'm having problems running assaultcube
<szilvi> it appears for a few minutes in the task manager and then it just disapears with no screen changes
<szilvi> correction: i'm having problems running all 3d accelerated games
<szilvi> but i'm pretty sure i have the right drivers for my card
<szilvi> any ideas? :)
<ubunturos> My monitor has a 17" screen, and my resolution doesn't go beyond 1024x768 and xorg.conf doesn't have resolutions mentioned beyond that, so can I add manually and run a command to set bigger resolutions?
<dreimark> Riddell: can do testing tom, the colleague is already at hom
<dreimark> +e
<ActionParsnip> ubunturos: you can add resolutions to xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> ubunturos: if you install video drivers it should go higher
<ubunturos> ActionParsnip: ok, and do I have run any command that'll reconfigure the resolutions?
<Riddell> dreimark: please add the PPA at https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa and upgrade
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i can confirm that KDE 4.2.4 works...no problems at all
<Riddell> shadeslayer: great, thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no problem...just dist-upgrade and then upgrade :)
 * shadeslayer wonders why his swap is 0
<skafti> hello im having a problem with my kmail is someone good at this
<Kanerix> Is it possible to burn aac (m4a) tracks onto a CD easily?
<Kanerix> is there a codec I can download and use?
<rjune> Kanerix: I would look at k3b
<rjune> It might do what you want
<Kanerix> I tried k3b but it won't import the m4a files
<Kanerix> they aren't DRM'd either
<Kanerix> I suspect I don't have the correct codecs or plugins for it or something
<Kanerix> also, what command do I use to determine what version of kubuntu I have? I think it's 9.04 but I may be wrong
<ubunturos> Kanerix: lsb_release -all
<ubunturos> Kanerix: lsb_release -a *
<ubunturos> not all, but just a
<Kanerix> alright it is 9.04
<Kanerix> does that work on most distros?
<ubunturos> Kanerix: as far as I'm aware, it works on *buntus
<Kanerix> ah worked on my suse server as well, and thats rather old
<Pici> If the distro is going for LSB compliance (which many major ones do), then it believe it has to respond to that command.
<Kanerix> is there a command to determine the date of the original install?
<Kanerix> cool
<Kanerix> thats good to know
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | 4.2.4 kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Do not install KDE 4.3 beta unless you are an experienced user, there still are packaging issues
<Kanerix> so what codecs would be required to burn an m4a (itunes download) to a CD?
<Dragnslcr> Riddell- how about adding http:// to the 4.2.4 URL for us lazy folk
<Riddell> Dragnslcr: most web browsers do that for you surely
<Dragnslcr> Sure, but Konversation doesn't recognize it as a link
<robin0800> htthttp://www.kubuntu.org/month/2009/06
<linux> hello
<thibault__> hello
<linux> i using kubuntu 9.04!how to recover My KDE Panel?(I removed it!!)
<linux> *KDE Panel(task manager and...!)
<Dragnslcr> linux- if you right-click on your desktop, is there an option Add Panel?
<Peace-> linux: wtf... right button add pannel
* Mamarok changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | 4.2.4 available: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Do not install KDE 4.3 beta unless you are an experienced user, there still are dependency issues
<Dragnslcr> The very lazy thank you, Mamarok
<Mamarok> Dragnslcr: yaw :)
<mrwes> OMG! I just tried Opera for the first time -- what a screamer
<carolija> whats th diferent betwen 4.22 Gb and normal cd ?
<carolija> the*
<carolija> is ther is any ?
<ubunturos> carolija: packages primarly
<davidkali> >gets bored and downloads the entire games listing
<ubunturos> carolija: you wouldn't need to download a lot of packages from the internet
<ubunturos> carolija: however, may need to update when bugs / security fixes are applied to them
<davidkali> About like.. 250 packages need updates
<davidkali> From image installation
<davidkali> No biggie, takes like 9 minutes
<carolija> ubunturos: I have already normal kubuntu
<carolija> just was curios what us with 4GB
<carolija> i have that one too just not installd
<carolija> thank you :)
<ubunturos> carolija: welcome.
<carolija> If i have both , what u addvice to install ?
<ubunturos> carolija: btw, do you have broadband internet?
<carolija> 4Gb or other one
<carolija> yea i hav
<carolija> have* (my keyboard sux)
<ubunturos> carolija: that would depend on if you have download limits on your internet connection
<carolija> i have no limits
<carolija> ill try for the change this one of 4GB, have to reinstall the system
<ubunturos> carolija: good, for a reasonably faster and minimal install, use the CD. For a customized installation of packages from for the distro, use the DVD
<carolija> yes, ill do that ubunturos , thnx for advice man
<ubunturos> carolija: if you have already installed from the CD, then no use using the DVD
<carolija> but i will delete it
<carolija> i need to format PC ;/
<ubunturos> carolija: may be you can give it to someone who doesn't have an internet connection
<ubunturos> carolija: update your installation via the internet, though
<carolija> i did that already , heh , to my friend
<carolija> just problem is in my PC , ill will open it now and see in side whats wrong
<carolija> he just freez after a while ...
<TheGrammarFreak> How long before your PC freezes?
<ubunturos> carolija: oh
<carolija> somethimes 2 days somethimes 5 min
<carolija> ist strange ...
<carolija> its*
<TheGrammarFreak> carolija: If your PC freezes after about half an hour you may need to look into your CPU overheating
<ubunturos> carolija: my system too experienced a similar issue, in order to isolate, I ran my computer only into the BIOS mode
<ubunturos> carolija: and when if hung, it showed up " !!! " in fields of BIOS
<carolija> hmmz, maybe ther is the point TheGrammarFreak
<TheGrammarFreak> carolija: I just replaced the heat sink compound, and mine runs smoothly now
<carolija> ubunturos:  wan i am in bios h work fine lol
<carolija> so maybe is the same ...
<ubunturos> carolija: oh, I see.
<ubunturos> carolija: may be something else
<carolija> yea, thats why ill will open it now just to check
<carolija> after will see
<rebecka> any polish users here? is there polish kubuntu channel?
<TheGrammarFreak> Next time it freezes, reboot into bios, and look at the CPU temp.
<pulaski> hello, I have an older ebook device whose manufacturer has gone out of business.  It was originally designed for use with MS Windows.  I can't find a driver for it that will work under GNU/Linuc  Can anyone advise me about an accessible resource where I can learn to write my own driver for this device?
<ubunturos> !polish | rebecka,
<ubottu> rebecka,: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<carolija> what is normal telp TheGrammarFreak  ?
<carolija> temp*
<carolija> i can look right now
<TheGrammarFreak> Mine is 60 degrees, some run at 40, over 100 is bad
<TheGrammarFreak> What is it now?
<ubunturos> carolija: depending on the kind of processor, the temp. would vary between 50-80
<ubunturos> degree Celcius
<carolija> this is old pentium 3 600+ procesor i use it just for kubuntu
<carolija> but now he start to freez
<TheGrammarFreak> Ye, for that you are looking at around 60 degrees celcius
<TheGrammarFreak> possibly 70
<harjot> guys my  apt-get isnt working so therefore i cant download ANYTHING internet is fine btw. and also this is because i once had an intrepid repository in my sources.list so it replaced most of the packages + dependencies with intrepid even though im on 8.04 so there fore i cant download andinstall because the version is too high [dependecies]
<TheGrammarFreak> harjot: does aptitude work?
<harjot> nope.
<TheGrammarFreak> Sorry, what did you do with your sources?
<harjot> deleted the intrepid line which downloaded the wrong packages
<TheGrammarFreak> did you replace it?
<harjot> no i got rid of it
<TheGrammarFreak> Is there anything in the sources list telling aptitude where to look?
<harjot> yes the hardy repositories are still there
<TheGrammarFreak> Hmm...
<jussi01> harjot: tried: sudo apt-get install -f
<harjot> its just that the packages are being heeld
<jussi01> ?
<TheGrammarFreak> How strange
<harjot> jussi01: dont work
<TheGrammarFreak> Try apt-get update
<harjot> dont work
<TheGrammarFreak> I don't know then
<TheGrammarFreak> I'm sorry
<harjot> the packages are now being held because my dependencies and other packages are too high
<harjot> version
<carolija> Procesor is 3000+
<carolija> im in bios now
<carolija> spped 1800mhz
<TheGrammarFreak> Is that clocked right?
<TheGrammarFreak> Anyhoo, I'm off
<carolija> temp is 48 C
<harjot> any1  can help???
<carolija> CPU temp is 48 C
<TheGrammarFreak> Sorry I couldn't be of more help harjot
<harjot> thats ok
<carolija> M/B Temp is 40 C
<TheGrammarFreak> caroija, that temp. seems fine
<carolija> hmmz
<TheGrammarFreak> Bye all
<carolija> bye TheGrammarFreak
<carolija> so maybe i have problem with monitor ?
<carolija> is it possible ?
<harjot> does any1 know how to FORCE kubuntu to install apt packages [-f dont work]
<carolija> to PC free coz of monitor
<mustaffa> hi
<mustaffa> how are yoi
<mustaffa> you*
<harjot> carolija: not likely....
<ubunturos> !hi | mustaffa
<ubottu> mustaffa: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<carolija> so what can be than more harjot  ? any idea ?
<carolija> to reinstall it or ro keep loking ....
<harjot> what was mainly ur problem????
<carolija> my problem is that my PC frezz all th tim
<harjot> when
<carolija> somethims he need 2 days , somethims 2 min
<harjot> lol thats really random
<carolija> yea..
<harjot> my dad had the same problemo
<carolija> and what h did ?
<carolija> he*
<harjot> well for a start, for him, processor intesive progrrams crashed the pc so he upgraded to 9.04 from 8.10
<harjot> do u open any prgrams before i crashes???
<carolija> depends, sometims not sometimes yes
<carolija> sometimes he free before i login
<carolija> freez*
<harjot> ouch....
<carolija> yea, really strange
<carolija> ok, tnx for help ill go to work a little
<harjot> have u updatead AALLL ur padckagees???
<carolija> if i fix it let u know:)
<carolija> no, not all
<carolija> i don't need all
<harjot> do that
<harjot> update all recommended packages he did that
<carolija> ahh, rcomanded i did that
<harjot> ok
<carolija> i was thing that u asking me for all
<carolija> what is in heh:)
<harjot> what graphics u use>?>>
<carolija> hmm
<harjot> intel????
<carolija> lol, no i was in BIOS and he frez
<carolija> thr is
<carolija> ther*
<rebecka> i have a problem with keyboard layout in kubuntu, im using swedish and polish and first everything works but then one of polish characters (produced by shift+l) disappears and new keyboaard layout appears (grey "flag" with a number 3) and in this
<carolija> just as ec to see
<harjot> but do u use intel for ur ssytem core etc...
<rebecka> third layout i can produce this shift+l character
<rebecka> anyone knows what the heck actually? :)
<harjot> try reconfiguring the keyboard
<cjae> Ok I really messed things up, I am running kde 4.2.3 from the ppa repo. I got a notification that I had 47 blocked updates and several other unblocked ones, so I used kpackage to try to install them
<rebecka> i do - it fixes the problem just for a while, then this thing comes up again
<harjot> GOD u pc has issues
<harjot> btwq
<harjot> 9.04 is good but has quiote a few bugs]
<harjot> anyway 8.04 is still the best so far
<harjot> 8.10 was a nice design but useless....
<cjae> or kpackagekit so I didnt install them all so I searched 47 blocked updates in google, and found that it maybe attributed to issues with kpackagekit and someone reccommended sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<harjot> thats all right actually
<harjot> try it
<cjae> so I did that and it listed some things that needed to be upgraded 16 megs, and now upon rebooting I have no xserver or an issue where both screens are black
<harjot> right
<cjae> does anyone know how to revert these upgrades or fix the issue
<harjot> try sudo apt-get install .... --reinstall or something like thAT
<carolija> harjot:  ATI Radeon 9600
<carolija> i had talk about that with Mamarok
<carolija> and he helpt me out
 * daskreecH chuckles
<carolija> but the pc still frezz
<harjot> ok
<daskreecH> carolija: What happens if you try to start X?
<harjot> if it is a graphics issue, try the ati catalyst center
<carolija> he start and after he frezz again
<daskreecH> login and type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<carolija> i have no problem to start it
<carolija> ok
<daskreecH> having some issues booting an LVM drive it points to the /dev/mapper device and then fails to find /bin/sh
<cjae> i get kdm and a gui login but screens goes black after that
<daskreecH> cjae: Oh it goes black after you login?
<cjae> daskreecH, yes
<daskreecH> Hmm somethings wrong with kdeinit then
<daskreecH> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<carolija> daskreecH:  Starting K Display Manager: kdm already running.
<carolija> i got that, is it help ?
<cjae> daskreecH, I am thinking that maybe those packages were held back for a reason, and might not have been an issue with kpackagekit
<daskreecH> carolija: Umm ok press alt+Ctrl+F7
<harjot> i have the same packageing issue
<daskreecH> cjae: Maybe. You should have done a sudo apt-get upgrade first
<daskreecH> that does very simple nondangerous upgrades
<carolija> daskreecH:  Broadcast message from root@s024
<carolija>         (unknown) at 20:36 ...
<daskreecH> carolija: Ok press alt+ctrl+F1 and you should be back where you were before
<harjot> if u have other packages from a nother distro [i ve got some from 8.10 but im on 8.04] the dependencies get  messed up and gtherefore the the version is too high and so the pacckafes will nbe held
<cjae> is there a way to revert these updates, I know about the differences of apt-get and aptitude, but I am not sure how good this can be reverted daskreecH
<daskreecH> try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<daskreecH> cjae: check yur dpkg log to see what was installed and removed
<harjot> guys read what i said
<cjae> daskreecH, where is that located?
<harjot> right gotogo
<kaktuskatta> hi! I'm not able to play sound through ALSA or PulseAudio
<daskreecH> in /var/log/
<kaktuskatta> I've tried different things, and the only thing that seems to be working is the OSS drivers, /dev/dsp
<kaktuskatta> The problem with those are the options, and that I'm not able to get the volume high enough
<kaktuskatta> This was not a a problem when I used ubuntu
<kaktuskatta> I edited /etc/group, added my username, didn't help much
<kaktuskatta> any ideas?
<kaktuskatta> As it is now, I'm barely able to hear a thing
<kaktuskatta> VLC and others act all normal when ran from konsole
<cjae> daskreecH, it is not likely to be an issue with xorg, right, but that is a major cause of the x server errors
<daskreecH> cjae: If I were to lay a bet it would be that it's with the compositing being turned on in KDE
<daskreecH> But I can't say that's what the issue is since I have no idea
<cjae> daskreecH, are you usng kde 4.2?
<daskreecH> yu can loko in ~/.xsession-errors to try and find out
<daskreecH> In a manner of speaking
<InforMed> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=193573   --- Can someone confirm this bug? It's annoying!
<cjae> daskreecH, I have an nvidia card and all compositing was working great with the properitary drivers, except separate xscreens
<daskreecH> cjae: I would have guessed intel but nvidia has been doing strange things with it's drivers recently too
<cjae> daskreecH, what is an equivalent of wgetpaste in ubuntu so I could post the errors somewhere, since I dont have a desktop environment anymore
<daskreecH> But again without some error trail to say what's causing it I can't say what may be the culprit
<daskreecH> cjae: apt-get install pastebinit
<unix> has anyohne here successfulkly installed flash 10?
<cjae> and how do you use it daskreecH I have I sight idea but cli is so specific
<daskreecH> either run a command with | pastebinit at the end or if you want to pastebin a file type pastebinit /path/to/file
<kaktuskatta> unix: yes
<unix> how?
<cjae> daskreecH, and what site does that direct to, the ubuntu pastebin?
<daskreecH> Yes
<kaktuskatta> unix: Download the flash-packet from adobes homepage
<daskreecH> it will return you a URL just give us the URL
<unix> ive tried removing the previous flash plugin, downloading the new flash 10.deb, installed, and even placed the .so files in the plugins folder manually, and nothing works
<cjae> daskreecH, ok I might be a second since I am on the windows partiton right now, thanks
<daskreecH> unix: Did you purge the plugin or just remove it?
<kaktuskatta> unix: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?promoid=BUIGP
<daskreecH> cjae: It's on the same machine
<daskreecH> ?
<cjae> yes
<kaktuskatta> unix: what browser?
<unix> thats the one i downloaded that doesnt work
<daskreecH> cjae: Do you have irrsi ?
<unix> and firefox
<daskreecH> Irssi ?
<cjae> daskreecH, dual boot
<unix> and i fully removed the flashplugin-nonfree before upgrading
<unix>  from the .deb file on that page
<cjae> daskreecH, which OS
<unix> and it doesnt list the plugin
<daskreecH> cjae:Linux when you login type sudo apt-get install irssi
<cjae> daskreecH, I an not very proficent with irc
<cjae> daskreecH, xchar
<daskreecH> when thats done run irssi -c irc.ubuntu.com
<cjae> xchat
<cjae> ok
<daskreecH> then type /join #kubuntu
<cjae> ok
<daskreecH> You will be in command line but logged into IRC and we can help you with things
<daskreecH> makes it a lot faster
<kaktuskatta> unix: no flashplugin appears when you type about:plugins in FF?
<cjae> ok
<unix> none
<daskreecH> might want to write those down :-)
<alarm> hello, is there any issue with the new kubuntu and firefox history ?
<unix> and that is with the .so file in every possible plugin folder there is
<unix> kaktuskatta are you on 8.04 or 9.04?
<kaktuskatta> 9.04
<unix> i bet thats why, i think its a bug in hardy
<canen> for a couple years now i've been unable to browse samba shares using the share names in kde. the ip address works fine. anyone has this problem?
<unix> everyone i have asked that says they have it working is using 9.04
<InforMed> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=193573   --- Can someone confirm this bug? And help-me solve it!
<cjae> daskreecH, would I have to be in a separate tty console with irssi? and looking for my files and such in another?
<kaktuskatta> hmm... as you mention it... I do remember having some trouble with hardy and the newest flash. Do you really need the newest? I think I used flash 9
<unix> its not that big of a deal, the flashplugin-nonfree one wors, i just cant watch hulu, or anything requiring flash 10
<daskreecH> cjae: possibly but it's still alot faster and since we can help you it's pretty easy to switch back and forth
<kaktuskatta> I C
<unix> time to upgrade to 9.04 x.X
<unix> im starting to hate ubuntu, everytime something new is released you have to upgrade spit x.X
<cjae> daskreecH, no I was just wondering cause I have never used cli irc b4. ok will give it a shot brb
<kaktuskatta> unix: Hehe....it's not that bad
<kaktuskatta> unix: I was on hardy using gnome for a long time until recently because I was curious about KDE
<unix> im actually using xubuntu
<sparr> In KDE 4.2.2 when I click a plasma widget on the panel (K menu, network management, clock/calendar) and the themed result pops up, I see a black placeholder popup first, then the contents fill in.  I had this problem in 4.2.3 after many upgrades, and now in 4.2.2 on a fresh kubuntu 9.04 install.  Help?
<unix> i guess i have to upgrade to 8.10, then 9.04
<unix> x.X
<unix> i dont have any more cds or i would just d/l the new image :P
<unix> im just gonna try updating firefox first i guess
<kaktuskatta> unix: It's possible to install from a flash disk, I've done that when I were in the same situation. However, this requires that your PC can boot from a USB stick
<unix> yeah, i might do that if this doesnt work, rather than wait for another 3 hours for updates
<kaktuskatta> unix: You don't happen to be some sort of audio genious by chance?
<unix> why what you need?
<kaktuskatta> unix: I'm not able to play sound !
<unix> with what program?
<harjot> who has falsh issues???
<harjot> flash??
<unix> everyone does harjot
<kaktuskatta> any program as long as I set it to ALSA
<unix> im trying to upgrade my firefox to see if that works
<harjot> ?????is that meant to be a joke???????
<unix> your using 8.04 right harjot?
<unix> does the sound work when you set it to oss?
<kaktuskatta> unix: the only sound driver working is the OSS driver, which all in all is not that compatible with other applications than a few selected
<harjot> unix: yes
<kaktuskatta> unix: This wasn't a problem when I was on hardy
<kaktuskatta> unix: Neither pulseaudio nor ALSA works now, quite annoying
<unix> harjot all i can say i know so far is try to upgrade your firefox to the latest version then install the plugin
<kaktuskatta> I've checked /etc/group and made some changes, but no luck
<unix> and kaktuskatta; that is wierd indeed
<harjot> no, my flash works fine with sound and alll
<kaktuskatta> as long as the app sends sound to the /dev/dsp it works (this is OSS), but the support in different apps is close to none
<unix> do you have two cards installed on the computer?
<harjot> how do i remove intrepid packages from an 8.04 system
<Mamarok> daskreecH: don't chuckle too loud, I might hear you :)
<cjae> daskreecH, ok I installed irssi and used irrssi -c irc.ubuntu.com be is refuses connection
<unix> until yesterday i had a similar problem with sound, as i had two cards in the computer, one onboard and my soundblaster
<unix> i had to keep switching back and forth between the two for different things, if thats the case with yours, i would suggest removing one card
<kaktuskatta> unix: I don't have two cards, this is a laptop
<cjae> is there something the gui would be doing to make it through the firewall? I see I must connect to port 8001 so I assume that must need to be forwarded
<cjae> daskreecH,
<kaktuskatta> unix: what i do have, is a TV-capture card. This is sometimes detected as some sort of audio equipment, but I don't think that's it
<unix> oh lol i dunno then, this is why i was saying im getting sick of ubuntu, it took me three days to install my gfx drivers, and there not even on my gpy supported list, which is ignorant
<unix> but thats ubuntu for you
<cjae> since I have never had to port forwarded for irc before? daskreecH
<kaktuskatta> unix: not related to the distro, you would have the same problem in eg. fedora
<kaktuskatta> unix: the problems is the lack of good drivers
<unix> i just randomly installed about 30 nvidia drivers, and one of the oldest linux ones in existance worked
<unix> and it doesnt even support my card
<unix> yeah :P
<kaktuskatta> unix: the socalled restricted drivers should give you the best performance, that is if they exist
<kaktuskatta> unix: ATi is said to be better supported in unix systems
<unix> yeah, i tried that right off the bat, and they didnt work
<unix> i used the nvidia-glx-new driver
<unix> tand its version is 169.07.03
<kaktuskatta> unix: Not in my case. I recently discovered that their drivers are incompatible with Jaunty
<kaktuskatta> unix: Weee
<unix> i switched to the one off nvidias site thats 169.07.01 and it works, but my fx5500 isnt even supported by that driver, so says nvidias site
<kaktuskatta> unix: Oh, the irony. If I just stayed with hardy, the drivers would be supported
<unix> yet you need jaunty for flash lol
<unix> gotta love linux xD
<kaktuskatta> unix: there's always something
<kaktuskatta> unix: that being said, I wouldnt go back to windowa
<unix> i was using win7 up until recently, i just decided to switch back to linux for a lower latency on a few online games
<kaktuskatta> unix: The vast amount of free software, the stability (usually), and the price talked me into it
<unix> but imo win7 is 10x what ubuntu will ever be
<unix> be back in a bit though, ive been talking and still havent gotten my firefox updated lol
<kaktuskatta> unix: I'm not so sure, most of the fancy things you can do in win7 is close to what's possible with good graphic drivers in ubuntu
<cjae> daskreecH, are you here?
<kaktuskatta> unix: Gotta go, I have to start packing. I'm taking a flight tomorrow morning :)
<unix> cya
<kaktuskatta> unix: nice talking to you. Good luck with flash!
<unix> hopefully it works once i get this upgraded :P
<cjae> is anyone else using irssi? do I have to do more than irssi -c irc.ubuntu.com, like do I have to irssi -c irc.ubuntu.com/8001 or must I forward that port in router?
<Mamarok> cjae: usually I do /con freenode
<cjae> so irssi /con freenode
<phoenixz> When plasma crashes and does not auto-restart.. How can I start plasma again? I recall in 4.1 I could just run "plasma" from ALT-F2, but in KDE4.3 beta I can not start it manually anymore
<cjae> Mamarok, what I am wondering is that, I must be because its using port 8001 and not 6667, do most router software accept connectoion for irc on 6667 by default
<Mamarok> cjae: I start irssi in a screen session so I am always online
<Mamarok> cjae: default for IRC is 6667, you should use that
<harjot> windows sucks so badly
<harjot> kubuntu = OS 1/2/3/4
<Mamarok> harjot: please, no OS bashing here...
<cjae> Mamarok, but then you get those dcc exploits do you? I am thinking I could just use irssi -c irc.freenode.net cause it uses 6667 right?
<harjot> aohhhhhh......... i like killing windows it deleted my 20% from my exam
<Mamarok> phoenixz: start plasma in a konsole tab
<canen> i found a solution to the samba issue. good thingh i decide to investigate once again http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1169149
<harjot> how do i remove intrepid packages from an 8.04 system
<harjot> becasue all dependensies are mixed up
<harjot> now
<phoenixz> Mamarok: already gottit from KDE channel, its plasma-desktop, for anybody interrested..
<phoenixz> Mamarok: thanks anyway!
<Mamarok> harjot: ... why did you add those?
<Mamarok> phoenixz: you are welcome :)
<cjae> Mamarok, or what can I issue to make irc.ubuntu.com use 6667 ?
<harjot> i didnt so,mething went wrong....
<Mamarok> cjae: irssi needs some tweaking first, did you make a configuration file?
<cjae> no
<harjot> it somehow had intrepid repositoreies and isntalled upadtes for itnrepid [ouch.......]
<phoenixz> Im using Kubuntu 9.04 with KDE4.3 beta installed. Im experimenting with vlans, and now have eth0 and eth0.110. The latter now carries my network connection.. I all did this from command line, but right now the plasma network applet basically shows me as not having network connection. Also, all apps using networking go haywire.. Firefox for example, stays in "offline mode" while there is network.. Is this a bug, or just a result of doing stuff manually?
<harjot> so i cant update and I NEED to
<Mamarok> cjae: normally it creates a default one
<Mamarok> cjae: check in .irssi for the conf file
<cjae> Mamarok, ok
<harjot> i cant even install irssi!?!?!?
<harjot> because i cant download
<Mamarok> phoenixz: result of your tweaking, it expects things elsewhere
<harjot> so im using ******** windoze
<harjot> fro irc
<Mamarok> harjot: behave, please!
<harjot> soz
<harjot> are u a moderator
<Mamarok> harjot: do you have your /home on a separate partition?
<harjot> yes
<harjot> dual boot
<phoenixz> Mamarok: I suppose KDE doesnt know much yet about vlans?
<harjot> but i can read from windows my ext3 dreove
<harjot> drive
<Mamarok> phoenixz: I really don't know, newer used that, must me pretty experimental I guess
<cjae> Mamarok, what I am asking is in most router software is 6667 enabled by default? and this would be why I have never needed to open ports for irc?
<Mamarok> harjot: when I say /home on a different partition I mean not on the same as the / folders
<phoenixz> Mamarok: I suppose its pretty new yes, but its quite easy actually..
<harjot> its on the ext3 patition
<Mamarok> cjae: 6667 is the default port for IRC, always :)
<harjot> i only have 2 partitions [windows and kubuntu] not including swap
<Mamarok> harjot: so you only have one ext3 partition, whihc means you do *not* have /home on a separate partition
<Mamarok> which*
<cjae> Mamarok, I am not trying to be rude but I am not sure you have answered my question
<harjot> why do u ask???
<Mamarok> harjot: because that would have allowed you to just reinstall Kubuntu, without losing your /home stuff
<harjot> good idea
<harjot> would it also be an idea to get rid of windoze to???
<harjot> if i use the livecd to copy
<Mamarok> harjot: you should consider maing a second ext3 parition, how big is the current one?
<harjot> 110gb
<harjot> for a latop
<Mamarok> harjot: if you really want to remove windows completely, you can just install Linux in the Windows partition, but there is no going back unless you have a recovery CD for Windows
<harjot> but the thing is mykubuntu has been setup so nicely esoecially for things like toolchains
<harjot> btw if u install kubutnu first u have a faster os cause it reads on the outside or something faster
<cjae> Mamarok, the reason I ask is because I have never needed to port forward for irc with a gui client but now that I am trying with a cli (or ncurses one) I cannot connect
<marco111> cauky
<cjae> but I can ping irc.ubuntu.com Mamarok
<cjae> so the issue has to be with me
<Mamarok> cjae: I think so, start with the default settings before tweaking stuff, it's easier :)
<cjae> Mamarok, I didnt irc.ubuntu.com uses port 8001 by default now with irssi
<Mamarok> hm, my default port is 6667
<harjot> Mamarok: what do u suggest i do??? last option = reinstall
<jussi01> Mamarok: probably cause you have copied the config over from old ones, no?
<Mamarok> harjot: why do you not want to upgrade to Intrepid?
<jussi01> most of the clients in kubuntu are patched to 8001 now
<Mamarok> jussi01: might well be, I have this cinfig for Irssi since ages :)
<sparr> People tell me that Qt4 is slow, is there a way to get KDE4 to use Qt3?
<Mamarok> config*
<cjae> Mamarok, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irssi/+bug/263259
<jussi01> sparr: no
<Mamarok> sparr: no way, KDE4 is based on Qt4
<cjae> .
<Mamarok> sparr: and it's not slow, don't know who told you that
<jussi01> sparr: there is a jaunty version with kde3 though
<sparr> jussi01: I know, I'm installing it tonight
<cjae> brb
<Mamarok> a non official one
<harjot> becuase hardy is bug free alsmost and has little issues with intel + if i wante4d to udate i cant know
<sparr> KDE 4 will be ready in another eyar or two I think
<jussi01> Mamarok: yes, an unofficial one (thanks)
<Mamarok> harjot: aaahh, bug free...
<jussi01> sparr: try to keep it to tecnichal questions in here, rather than opinions
<sparr> jussi01: Every "technical question" I ask ends up with "KDE 4 is just slower like that, get used to it"
<harjot> yes im also a c programer who is 12 years old!!!!
<sparr> or "That feature isn't in KDE 4"
<Mamarok> sparr: still its OT here, so please respect that
<daskreecH> sparr: No need to get used to it :-)
<Mamarok> daskreecH: ...
<Mamarok> harjot: can you save your date from /home?
<Mamarok> data*
<harjot> yes
<harjot> but i really dont want to lose config
<Mamarok> what config is it exactly?
<Mamarok> harjot: you mean installed packages?
<harjot> no
<Mamarok> harjot: if you save all your /home and the /etc folder this saves the configuration files
<harjot> things like toolchains for programming stuff like remotejoy which tolk months to get working
<sparr> Mamarok: prior to the decision being made to abandon KDE 3, where would it have been on-topic to discuss (and argue against) the transition?
<harjot> toolchains etc /./
<harjot> are stored elsewhere [dunnno where
<harjot> ]
<Mamarok> sparr: this is a support channel, discussion is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<harjot> but u might have a point about reinstalling]
<Mamarok> harjot: and you don't know where those are installed?
<Mamarok> harjot: so you didn't do it yourself?
<sparr> Mamarok: ok, I will restrict my questions to actually resolving my problems then
<cjae> yea
<Mamarok> sparr: thanks
<cjae> Mamarok: ok how do you close irssi?
<harjot> no installed it but dont know where the packages go and cant be stuffed [im only 12]!
<Mamarok> cjae:  just do /quit
<cjae> ok
<Mamarok> harjot: what toolchains are you talking about?
<harjot> PSP pacifically [lol about grammar]
<Mamarok> harjot: if thoe are regular packages, then the config files are either in /home or /etc anyway
<Mamarok> those*
<harjot> thats not eevn a package or not regualar
<harjot> ok i might reconsider ur option but kubuntus to pretty to die!!!!
<Mamarok> harjot: just reinstall it after you save the /home and /etc folders
<Mamarok> make a backup with rsync
<sparr> Any time I see a plasma-themed (please correct my terminology if needed) screen element displayed, I first see a blank black background of the element, then the contents appear.  This happened in KDE 4.1, 4.2.2, 4.2.3, on debian unstable, kubuntu intrepid, kubuntu jaunty, with nvidia, nv, or vesa video drivers.  How can I fix this?
<harjot> problem i cant get into kdm only tty
<daskreecH> sparr: You mean a plasmoid?
<daskreecH> Or anything against a pllasma element Panels menus etc ?
<harjot> ok i create seccind partition and reinstall kubuntu
<harjot> but how would i get it to automatically reinstall the packages i lose or at leat have a list of whta to install
<Mamarok> harjot: save your data first!
<cjae> http://pastebin.com/f4e60dd55
<Mamarok> harjot: you can get a list of the packages, just beware you have Intrepid packages too in your system
<sparr> daskreecH: I am not sure.  I am referring to the things that appear when left clicking on the K menu, Device Notifier, Network Managment, or Clock  widgets on my panel
<Mamarok> sparr: wrong channel...
<harjot> how do i get a list???
<daskreecH> sparr: pop up menus ?
<Mamarok> oops, /me is confised now
<sparr> Mamarok: how is this not a technical question?!?
<daskreecH> or context menus as they are called?
<sparr> daskreecH: i wouldnt call the calendar a menu
<Mamarok> sparr: sorry, misreaed and switched channels too fast, my bad
<daskreecH> oh left click
<daskreecH> sorry
<Mamarok> harjot: wait, I get you the instruction
<cjae> how do I select text in cli eg. when I used pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors, how can I highlight the url to paste in here?
<daskreecH> sparr: do you have compositing on?
<daskreecH> cjae: hi :)
<daskreecH> cjae: Umm not sure I was told there is a way but I normally just transcribe
<cjae> daskreecH: hi :) I finally got it
<daskreecH> sparr: You have compositing on?
<sparr> I don't know.  Don't think so.  I am running Kubuntu 9.04 fresh out of the box.
<cjae> in slackware there is a way to use the mouse in cli, but I cant remember what its called
<Mamarok> harjot: check here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=479071
<cjae> daskreecH: did you see my pastebin?
<sparr> daskreecH: how can i check if compositing is on?
<daskreecH> sparr: when you press alt+tab do you get a white vertical box with the list of the programs open or does the program fade back with a horizontal visual listing of the programs?
<daskreecH> cjae: No what was it?
<harjot> ok ty
<daskreecH> I just came back from the supermarket
<cjae> http://pastebin.com/f4e60dd55 daskreecH
<Mamarok> harjot: there also is an option synaptic to do that btw
<sparr> daskreecH: im using VNC right now, can't alt+tab, another way to check?
<harjot> i cant use synaptic
<daskreecH> sparr: umm press alt+F3 and check window behaviour See if desktop effects is checked as enabled
 * cjae would like to thank Mamarok and daskreecH for helping him to use cli irc
<Mamarok> harjot: ok, never mind then
<daskreecH> cjae: It's very helpful
<Mamarok> cjae: yaw :)
<sparr> daskreecH: Desktop Effects are not enabled
<daskreecH> ok let me turn mine off then
<harjot> thanks mamarak
<harjot> bye
<daskreecH> Mamarok: Does KDE need knotify running?
<sparr> daskreecH: I would point out, however, that with both gnome and kde 3 I am able to run compiz with all the bells and whistles (with the nvidia driver, not the other two)
<daskreecH> sparr: ah ok Yes for a split second there is a black box before that widget is painted
<Mamarok> daskreecH: yes, if you want the infos to pop up
<cjae> daskreecH: what is transcribing
<daskreecH> Mamarok: Look at cjae's pastebin kdeinit dies as soon as knotify starts what could cause that?
<daskreecH> cjae: Looking at the URL and then retyping it over here :)
<Mamarok> cjae: got it
<daskreecH> sparr: what about the black box?
<sparr> daskreecH: can I cite you when people tell me "no one else has that problem"?
<daskreecH> You can cite whoever you like
<mikro> cjae: look for gpm
<daskreecH> Why is it a problem for you?
<sparr> because that "split second" can be a tenth of a second, or a whole second, depending on what else is going on
<sparr> and when the vnc screen updates
<Mamarok> daskreecH: that's not knotify4 that kills it, it's another process
<daskreecH> sparr: Ah well What KDE is doing is triple buffering the image
<Mamarok> daskreecH: looks like something is not installed correctly, missing packages or missing conf, kbuildsycoca4 is running repeatedly
<daskreecH> Here it does it visibly the first time (part of a second) after that I don't see it again
<Mamarok> cjae: you are trying to run KDE4 in a VM?
<daskreecH> I"m guessing the network latency makes it a lot more pronounced for you
<tnuic> hi, I installed ubuntu via Wubi and now I installed the kubuntu package... is there a way or script to set the default programs according to kubuntu? for example, mp3 are associated to totem
<daskreecH> Mamarok: cjae was told to do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade which resulted in this situation
<sparr> daskreecH: its pretty bad non-vnc too, especially when cpu usage is high
<daskreecH> Yes well if it's not doing compositing then the CPU is going to be doing the drawing so that would exaggerate it
<cjae> sorry to whoever is asking questions because I was in aother tty and I just figred out how to page up in the channel lol
<Mamarok> cjae: which KDE4 are you running?
<cjae> I will try to answer quickly no I am not on  vm
<mikro> cjae: look for gpm
<cjae> mikro: thanks that is it
<daskreecH> As I recall (don't take this a gospel) they were working on a containment that would be suitable for terminal sessions and other situations where there is a network involved and the host machine has very little resources
<coz_> hey guys...how do I open dolphin as root
<daskreecH> that would probably hepl your situation. As it stands you can set some KDE variables to make it stop doing all the buffering and so on
<coz_> via terminal
<daskreecH> coz_: You really shouldn't but kdesudo dolphin
<coz_> ok let me try hold on
<cjae> Mamarok: I am using kde 4.2.3
<Mamarok> cjae: did you do an upgrade today? there have been package problems earlier, solved now
<daskreecH> sparr: I don't remember what those variable names are :) But #kde would probably be able to tell you Qt can probably also be toned down
<cjae> Mamarok: yes I was just trying again since I logged into another tty and it told me about updates Mamarok
<cjae> brb
<daskreecH> Most of  the graphics work in Qt is heading toward more things being done on the videocard If you can't or don't want to you should turn on fallbacks to the old way of drawing on the CPU
<daskreecH> (conservatively)
<umar> Any one know How to mount USB  HDD 120 Gp
<umar> Any one know How to mount USB  HDD 120 Gb
<genii> umar: Is it formatted?
<daskreecH> umar: open Dolphin it should be on the left panel. Click it
<daskreecH> Anyone knows if I can safely fsck a lvscanned partition that's under LVm ?
<cjae> nope still broken
<diego__> Hi! My cdrom doesn't show up in the file manager (dolphin). How can I make it appear?
<umar> well its gaving me error cannot mount driver or unable to mount volime
<Mamarok> cjae: the repo is fixed for the update, did you get any errors while updating now?
<cjae> Mamarok: I still get black screen after kdm login, just a mouse
<ToreadorVampire> Hmm, 4.2.4 is safe now right?
<Mamarok> cjae: is this new in Jaunty or were you running something else before?
<diego__> Sorry if this is a stupid question. I would normally look it up throughly in the intertubes, but I'm in a bit of a hurry right now. Can anybody tell me please how to mount my cdrom in kde?
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: so I have been told, yes
<ToreadorVampire> Good news
<ToreadorVampire> Well, I was going to try 4.2.3 this evening, but looks like it's gonna be 4.2.4 now
<Mamarok> diego__: use the device notifier widget
<daskreecH> diego__: sudo mount /dev/cdrom
<cjae> Mamarok: my setup is one monitor dvi and tv out to plasma 1080p screen, twinview no xinerama, nvidia fx6200 properitary driver jaunty 9.04 kde 4.2.3
<cjae> Mamarok: with the latest updates... I saw the updates earlier today, but 47 of them were blcoked
<cjae> blocked
<Mamarok> cjae: are there still packages held back?
<cjae> Mamarok: I thought it was a problem with kpackagekit, since it has had some issues, so I did a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and now I have no wm
<Mamarok> cjae: dist-upgrade? why?
<cjae> Mamarok: no not that I know of
<Mamarok> cjae: ina a regular release there is no need for dist-upgrade
<Mamarok> you only do this when you change release
<daskreecH> UNless you have ppas
<daskreecH> or more generally third party repos
<sparr> daskreecH: I ask all these same questions in #kde.  they mostly blame it on kubuntu
<Mamarok> daskreecH: he already was on Jaunty...
<cjae> Mamarok: read it in the forum, used it in the 8.10 distro when had issues using  the ppa for kde 4.2.0
<Mamarok> cjae: could you check your sources.list if there still is Jaunty everywhere?
<cjae> Mamarok: ok
<daskreecH> sparr: nice :) So they won't tell you what variables would change that?
 * Mamarok uses aptitude save-upgrade
<daskreecH> Mamarok: yes but if he has a third party repo and it updates he gets notified and then might need a dist-upgrade depending on what htey are feeding
<daskreecH> Assuming that cjae is a he
<daskreecH> hi robertknight
<sparr> daskreecH: you're the first person to reproduce the problem, mention triple buffering, or even hint that there might be a solution.  half the answers ive gotten have amounted to "Qt4 is slower, get used to it"
<cjae> Mamarok: yes all jaunty
<daskreecH> sparr: so you got two answers then?
<daskreecH> Mine and another?
<robertknight> daskreecH: hello
<daskreecH> sparr: I think that other people probably have it but it's a very very short period of time it's there and the more you use it the shorter it becmoes
<Mamarok> cjae: then I don't know, and I'm not the best to answer things realted to more than one screen/xinerama
<daskreecH> I think I can see it because I'm running on a live CD so I just booted up into a pristine environment and I have no buffer
<Mamarok> related* even
<sparr> daskreecH: ive been stuck using KDE 4 for over a year now, adn it never goes away
<daskreecH> sparr: even now if I click on the calendar or the Kmenu I can't see it anymore unless I look
<daskreecH> if I click on say the device notifier I see it again
<cjae> Mamarok: so your saying there was issues with those packages earlier and that was likely why they were blocked
<daskreecH> sparr: Right so we need to find out what is the bottleneck for your usecase and address it.
<sparr> It *seems* like I don't see the delay when the content is static (cached?).  But most widgets produce dynamic content every time you click them
<daskreecH> Have you filed a bug gainst KDE ?
<cjae> Mamarok: and I sort forced installed them and hosed the system
<cjae> sort of*
<daskreecH> sparr: Seems likely since it's pulling a buffered image
<cjae> Mamarok: is there a way to revert?
<daskreecH> If the buffered image isn't consistent with the object it's regenerated and then bufferd in the video card in RAM and the hard drive
<sparr> daskreecH: I've spent a year trying to find a single other person who can reproduce the issue, filing a bug report before now would have been pointless
<Mamarok> cjae: ok, so you did force those when there were vlocked?
<Mamarok> blocked*
<daskreecH> sparr: Well you say it takes several seconds which is unusual
<Mamarok> cjae: which means you have a bunch of non working packages...
<daskreecH> I recall someone who worked on plasma I think saw someone with a Terminal Server run KDE4 and said across a network it's a very different effect so I think it might be known but just no one has enough info to attack it
<cjae> Mamarok: well no, I am not sure, kpackagekit told me that they were blocked, but used to say that with flash non free too
<daskreecH> sparr: Want to pop over to #plasma ad see what they say?
<Mamarok> cjae: revert no, but reinstall those packages might solve the problem
<cjae> Mamarok: ok but I just installed a little while ago
<cjae> Mamarok: the broken packages that is
<Mamarok> cjae: cjae you can see which packages you have to reinstall in the PPA repo
<cjae> ok
<cjae> Mamarok: are you familiar with the issues in getting kde 4.2.- on 8.10 with the ppa repo then
<Mamarok> cjae: you will have to reinstall all those you forced earlier
<Mamarok> cjae: yes, I did run Intrepid for quite some time with KDE 4.2.2
<cjae> Mamarok: and until they made it in the adept where you check the box to install kde 4.2 the ppa broke a lot of thing too
<cjae> Mamarok: I found a page then, that said something about rebuilding the kde window manager and that worked for me then
<Mamarok> cjae: well, that depends on the packages you have installed on your system, I might have been lucky so far, but I'm also used to reinstall systems a lot :)
<cjae> Mamarok: but I cannot remember the command now
<Mamarok> especially when running alpha releases, but never with beta so far
<Mamarok> cjae: having /home on a separate partition is usually quite useful
<cjae> sudo apt-get kdewindowmanger install --reinstall or something
<cjae> Mamarok: yes thats how I do it too
<Mamarok> cjae: last idea: did you try moving your ~/.kde/ to .kde_old/ and restart kdm?
<sparr> daskreecH: can't hurt to try
<cjae> #/home and then deleted all ~/. files and reinstall Mamarok
<Mamarok> cjae: ?
<cjae> Mamarok: no but I will, what is a ncurses or cli web browser? lynx
<cjae> Mamarok: I was agreeing with you separate partition theory
<Mamarok> cjae: I mean just mv ~/.kde/ ~.kde_old/ in your home folder
<Mamarok> cjae: did you try that?
<iivv> what are 'blocked updates'?
<Mamarok> iivv: those are packages with wrong dependencies
<Mamarok> iivv: you have that now?
<cjae> Mamarok: I know, but you said about having to reinstall sometimes, no I havent tried to make kde rebuild .kde yet
<iivv> mamarok: i have about 31 blocked updates
<Mamarok> cjae: try it, worth a try before foring a reinstall on n packages
<cjae> Mamarok: cli browser?
<Mamarok> iivv: now or did you try an upgrade arlier?
<Mamarok> cjae: in a terminal
<cjae> Mamarok: sorry web browser
<Mamarok> iivv: upgrade from what to what?
<iivv> mamarok: when kde told me i had updates about an hour or so ago
<Mamarok> cjae: yes, lynx, but there should be newer ones
<cjae> links
<cjae> ?
<cjae> those are the only two I know and I think one is no availiable for ubuntu
<Mamarok> cjae: there also is links and W3m
<Mamarok> iivv: what version are you talking about?
<greg___> Hello all, I have a DEL XPS210 Mem=1gig CPU Dual D'S 2.8GHz Running Kubuntu KDE4.2.2 Problem,, Everytime I run Firefox my system CPU goes to 100% both of them system locks and after about 2 minutes it frees up. Used HTOP to view processes. Any body have this problem or a variation of it?? Any solutions?? BTY Seamonkey runs great, but I like the features of FF.
<iivv> mamarok: i'm running jaunty...
<Mamarok> iivv: and which version of KDE4? would be nice to have the full picture :)
<iivv> i think i'm running 4.2.3
<Mamarok> greg___: could be one of the plugins, try removing one after the other to find out which it is
<Mamarok> iivv: that's something to be sure about, no?
<Mamarok> iivv: did you do it in kpackagekit or in the command line?
<iivv> kpackagekit. kwin -- version says kde v4.2.4...
<greg___> Mamarok THanx for quick response, I tried that, shoud have told you in the message sorry about that, any other ideas?
<Mamarok> iivv: please go to a command line and run sudo apt-get update
<Mamarok> greg___: well, flash is the most likely culprit
<iivv> ok
<Mamarok> iivv: then run sudo apt-get upgrade and tell me if there still are errors
<greg___> If it is , should a user abandon the flash feature?? One problem begets another Thanx Manarok
<cjae> and one know how to press the back button in w3m
<Mamarok> greg___: I use Opera 10 beta for flash, usually can handle it much better than firefox, but that is not an official or supported recommendation :)
<Mamarok> greg___: also, youtube runs fine in konqueror too :)
<ToreadorVampire> Right, now to see if KDE 4.2.4 is any good ... if I'm not back within 5 mins then it sucks ;)
<iivv> mamarok: W: GPG error: http://ftp.de.debian.org lenny Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9AA38DCD55BE302B
<iivv> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<iivv> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Mamarok> iivv: well, these are not blocked packages but missing gpg keys :)
<jussi01> iivv: first, dont mix debian and ubuntu repos.
<iivv> :/
<greg___> Mamarok, The deep cabal is alive and well :)  I hate to leave Mozilla however I kinda cling to things that work, just one of those strange fobias of mine. I'll try Kpackeage Kit P.S I think uname -a will give him his KDE VERSION
<jussi01> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<jussi01> !gpgerr | iivv
<ubottu> iivv: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<Mamarok> greg___: I think we know it by now :)
<Mamarok> I'm off to bed, gn8 everyone
<greg___> Mamarok, My fingers are stiff as i just go off the golf course sorry for the delay :))
<iivv> i'll work on the repositories after my 40 previously blocked updates installl
<iivv> thanks mamarok
<Mamarok> greg___: nm, my eyes are closing
<greg___> No space in golfcourse... See what i mean?
<Mamarok> iivv: yaw :)
<ToreadorVampire> Yay!
<ToreadorVampire> Nothing exploded :)
<greg___> Where do you live Mamarok? must be late
<ToreadorVampire> (so far)
<cjae> Mamarok: I never used options like -f or force all I did was a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<RProgrammer> I think my system is not using my graphics card at all.
<cjae> Mamarok: I said before that I forced it
<iivv> um
<iivv> kpackagekit error:
<iivv> The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!
<iivv> !fork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fork
<iivv> worth a try
<cjae> Mamarok: what did you say about what packages were installed and how I should try to reinstall them. I tried mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.old and no luck
<LeeJunFan> Ugh, I see they still haven't fixed dolphin so the mouse pointer changes in single click mode.
<borda2> hi
<noren> hello everyone can any1 here help me get the stocks plasmoid i m unable to do si
<noren> do we have any stokc plasmoid in kubuntu
<noren> stocks
<ghostsan> i dl the flash player recorde for firefox on kubuntu, but how do i use it??
<ghostsan> <<<<< new to comps :(
<ign0ramus> ghostsan, the flash plugin, like to view youtube and such?
<ghostsan> yes
<ign0ramus> ghostsan, where did you download it from?
<ghostsan> the add/remove programs package
<ign0ramus> ghostsan, then it should be installed and ready to use... restart firefox and see if you can view a video
<ghostsan> i want to record the video
<ign0ramus> ghostsan, that has nothing to do with the flash plugin
<ign0ramus> ghostsan, do you want to record your screen?
<ghostsan> i want to record the videos on flash player
<kaddi> hello :)
<ign0ramus> ghostsan, ok, Flash Player is just that ... a "Player".  You can't record using Flash Player.  Do you want to record your screen?
<ign0ramus> hey kaddi :)
<ghostsan> oh
<ghostsan> then yes
<noren> is there any stock ticker applet available
<ign0ramus> ghostsan, or you may want to look into Download Helper firefox add-on, which can save and convert many Flash videos
<ign0ramus> ghostsan, to record your screen, get "krecordmydesktop"
<ghostsan> k thanks
<ign0ramus> ghostsan, np.  Download Helper is a cool and easy add-on... if you just want to save like Youtube videos, that's probably your best bet
<ghostsan> is sucks to be ignorants :P
<ghostsan> thanks for ur help
<ign0ramus> ghostsan, i know how you feel :
<ign0ramus> :)
<noren> no stock ticker in kubuntu :(
<Guest83810> sfegvs
<Guest83810> e aII
<ToreadorVampire> Guest83810> Gesundheit
<bruno_> E AII
<ign0ramus> wha...? does anyone know why traditional kmenu widget works fine, but kickoff menu turns into "Unknown Widget"?
<bruno_> TEM BRASILEIRO
<ToreadorVampire> This "Lancelot Part" plasmoid ... what is it supposed to do?
<bruno_> ???
<ToreadorVampire> Coz all I can get it to do is show an empty menu of nothing
<bruno_> TEM ALGUEM
<ign0ramus> ToreadorVampire, i believe its another app launcher... does it do anything if you type an app's name?
<ToreadorVampire> Nope
<ToreadorVampire> It's just an empty block of nothing
<ToreadorVampire> Tried dragging stuff to it (maybe that would add it to a menu)
<ign0ramus> ToreadorVampire, honestly don't know... i've never used it
<ToreadorVampire> Tried right-clicking it and saw no useful options to add menu items
 * ToreadorVampire suspects it implements libredherring.so
<ign0ramus> haha
<ToreadorVampire> Hmm
<ToreadorVampire> And stasks is still on the failtrain
<ToreadorVampire> Plasma still repeatedly crashes while I'm using it
<ign0ramus> add it to kmenu editor... it Kmenu Editor... i make changes to the menu, and it says 'updating system settings', goes to 100%, and then proceeds to begin at 0% again and never finish
<ign0ramus> restarting X, brb
<compusec> hi
<compusec> again
<compusec> lol
<compusec> i need some help here
<compusec> can someone help me out
<compusec> ?
<Daskreech> no idea
<ToreadorVampire> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<compusec> ok
<compusec> well
<ToreadorVampire> That's a hole in he ground
<ToreadorVampire> Often filled with water
<Guest87444> hi, can anybody tell where i can find the source lsit for kubuntu 9.04 jaunty? the urk
<compusec> im trying to get into the windows network
<Guest87444> url
<compusec> and it's giving a error that say's...
<compusec> unable to mount location
<compusec> i was connected to the server a few minutes ago, i restarted everything
<jussi01> !enter | compusec
<ubottu> compusec: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<compusec> right
<adrien> plop
<adrien> il y a des fr
<adrien> ?
<jussi01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<adrien> okay np
<adrien> ...
<adrien> Its the first time i use KDE
<adrien> before i use gnome
<compusec> the error is F-U-C-K-Y-O-U nigger, i can't mount this shit, lol
<adrien> someone can help me ...
<compusec> my bad my bad
<compusec> just playing around
<jussi01> compusec: that was unacceptable.
<compusec> can anybody help me on that
<Ph3nix_> ?
<jussi01> Ph3nix_: you need to tell us the problme...
<Ph3nix_> yes
<sheytan> did anybody see the news about amarok on kubuntu's page?
<Ph3nix_> how lunch aptitude with terminal on KDE
<compusec> i already did, trying to logon to windows network and it gives me the error that is UNABLE TO MOUNT LOCATION
<skafti> sendmail problem with kmail someone help
<jussi01> Ph3nix_: same as with gnome, but you use konsole, found under system
<Ph3nix_> ok with konsole ..
<Ph3nix_> erf its the same command.$
<Ph3nix_> just a question... KDE dont use drop menu ?
<Ph3nix_> and how active transparence ?
<jussi01> Ph3nix_: system settings, desktop, enable desktop effects
<jussi01> and now, Im going to bed.
<Guest87444> source list? someone?
<Guest87444> maybe?
<Guest87444> please?
<Cargo-Loader> hi
<compusec> FUCK YOUUUUJU NIGGEEEEERRRRRR, YOU DIDN' T HELP SHIT, lolololol
<compusec> q muchos ubunteros hay
<compusec> cabrones
<compusec> jajaja
<JontheEchidna> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<compusec> i haven't say nothing to nobody
<compusec> just by myself
<compusec> lol
<compusec> gotta go
<Cargo-Loader> Does anyone know how I can connect to a hidden WPA2 Network? Kubuntu 9.04 , wpa2, hidden, network not brodcasting (I have to connect to the network to get a connection. Seems logic.)?
<compusec> aww u guys next time
<Cargo-Loader> Someone here who can help me?
<mattfletcher> my brother has kubuntu 8.04 and wants to upgrade to 9.04. He's found the instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 and followed them but it is not offering him a "Version Upgrade" button when he hits "Fatch Updates". I'm on GNOME so can't really help him. Any ideas?
<LadyNikon> Cargo-Loader: ask what you need.
<LadyNikon> people cant help you.. if you havent asked the question
<Cargo-Loader> Does anyone know how I can connect to a hidden WPA2 Network? Kubuntu 9.04 , wpa2, hidden, network not brodcasting (I have to connect to the network to get a connection. Seems logic.)?
<Cargo-Loader> I already have ;)
<Ph3nix_> GNOME IS THE BEST
<Ph3nix_> GNOME IS THE BESTGNOME IS THE BEST
<Ph3nix_> GNOME IS THE BEST
<Ph3nix_> GNOME IS THE BEST
<LadyNikon> Ph3nix_: >.>
<Cargo-Loader> Oh and. Wlan dongle is fritz avm stick (the one with the selfinstall thing...)
<Ph3nix_> ok go apt-get autoremove k*; apt-get install gnome*
<Cargo-Loader> No I won't, Ph3nix_ . I just wan't wpa2 on Kubuntu.
<Ph3nix_> Driver Ralink?
<Ph3nix_> write on console lshw -C network
<Ph3nix_> what is your card
<Cargo-Loader> It's an avm card. but it doesn't say what one
<mattfletcher> what command can i use to update kubuntu 8.04 to 9.04 on the command line?
<Cargo-Loader> sudo apt-get upgrade? I think it was that one...
<mattfletcher> i know about sudo apt-get dist-upgrade but i heard that it wasn't the best way. there is do-release-upgrade for ubuntu, but do not know if kubuntu has this
 * Eurysilas is having trouble with KDEInit......
<Eurysilas> I'm on Hardy Heron, and all was going well. Then I tried to click on a text file and Kate wouldn't open, because KDEInit couldn't open it.
<Eurysilas> Even more bizzarly, the menu entry under KMenu doesn't work either.
<Eurysilas> Oh, and perhapse the oddest of all- it launches from the terminal just fine.
<Eurysilas> Oh, wait.....It launches from the menu fine, now.....
<diggdag> green mirc user.. Have any a solution to use ATI 9.3 on 9.04 with xserve 1.6
<Eurysilas> Ok....it seems that it is a permissions error, somewhere. It all works fine without launching kfind as root.
<diggdag> any using an "old" ati card with kubuntu?
<sparr> Closing the Network Management plasmoid disconnects all managed network interfaces.  Is that by design?
<_nix_> How do you play a movie with subtitles in Dragon Player?
<access_d> diggdag: I have an Xpress 200m in this laptop, and just newly installed kubuntu. So yeah, I'm going through the same thing. Looks like there's a couple things in the works, but nothing good enough for me to try yet. I do get 3d rendering, though it's only ~330fps when it's usually at least 4x that.
<access_d> Hopefully the open source drivers will just be improved so we don't have to rely on ATI anymore.
<access_d> Well, we can't really rely on ATI anymore, since they ditched support for our cards. lol
<diggdag> ok it seems like i must use the 8.10 version then
<access_d> That's your best bet if you want to keep the proprietary drivers.
<access_d> 8.04 is even the LTS, so support will be longer.
<access_d> (that is, if they don't come up with something by then)
<diggdag> not big in demands, want to run runescape in high modus
<diggdag> its a java client
<_nix_> nvm.. Bug #360426 on launchpad: dragon player unable to load external subtitles.
<Riddell> amarok rock http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.1
 * _nix_ is sad.
<_nix_> hi Ridell
<access_d> Right on. But yeah, your best bet (so far) is using Hardy or Intrepid. Or really anything that uses xorg-server 1.5.2 or earlier (I think)
<diggdag> ok can i seek in a distro place for xorg-server 1.5.2 ? and find a good distro ?
<access_d> There's nothing wrong with 8.04 (Hardy) or 8.10 (Intrepid).
<diggdag> ok i try the intreprid then and thanks all for helping me
<diggdag> quit
<sidewinder2> Hey, i am trying to set up dual monitors in Kubuntu, but under my system display settings it recognizes both monitors as a single one, any suggestions?
#kubuntu 2009-06-04
<sparr> All plasma-themed display elements have a visible delay after the background appears before the contents appear.  This includes menus, popups, dialogs, windows.  This happens with Desktop Effects off.  It happens on KDE 4.1, 4.2.2, 4.2.3, on debian unstable, kubuntu intrepid and jaunty, and with video drivers nvidia, nv, vesa.  While it happens (<1 second) both Xorg and plasma take 20%+ CPU.  Thou
<Daskreech> sparr: What's thou?
<mobydick> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sparr> Daskreech: "Thoughts?", ran out of  characters :)
<mobydick> mewg
<Daskreech> sparr: attach a watch to thr Qt painter and see what it called inbetween it' being invoked and it actually being painted
<Daskreech>  Soory very Developer way of looking at it
<sparr> Daskreech: I am up for the developer approach, but I am completely unfamiliar with debugging GUI apps in gneral, or Qt in particular
<sparr> Was 8.04 the last official kubuntu with kde 3.5?
<sparr> What sort of problems should I expect if I get 8.04, then hold and/or pin KDE to 3.5, then upgrade to jaunty?
<theuser1> i just downloaded a game and it was intrupted or may be corrupted while downloading. now i reinstalled it. but every time it doesnt downloads the files from internet. instead it used the downloaded files everytime i try to install it. how can i get rid of the files and a download the game again?
<PhrkOnLsh> Does anyone know the hardware specs of the new EEE T91 and whether it would handle GNU/Linux and in particular Kubuntu?
<[meta]> phk
<[meta]> PhrkOnLsh: t91 should work fine with kubuntu
<[meta]> what i can't predict is how the touch screen features will be supported
<Daskreech> sparr: Why don't you just install KDE3 in jaunty ?
<PhrkOnLsh> [meta]: touchscreen and all?
<PhrkOnLsh> haha, typed too fast
<[meta]> :)
<PhrkOnLsh> Yes, quite, old chap.
<Daskreech> The T91 is out ?
<sparr> Daskreech: ive looked over the sorts of hoop-jumping required to have kde 3.5 live alongside kde 4.0 apps and i dont like it
<PhrkOnLsh> dah wrong channel
<PhrkOnLsh> Daskreech: yeah
<Daskreech> sparr: Where did you find these instructions ?
<[meta]> i saw ubuntu on a tablet at a friends place, but this was an old hp
<Daskreech> !kde3 | sparr
<ubottu> sparr: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<[meta]> so i'm not sure if you will need and find specific drivers for the tablet functions
<PhrkOnLsh> hmm
<PhrkOnLsh> that's the main reason i want it ;) the 1000HE is what I was looking at before, and has bigger hdd, etc.
<[meta]> but basically touchscreens should work with any ubuntu flavour
<[meta]> i have the 1000 he here on my desk running jaunty
<PhrkOnLsh> [meta]: very nice :)
<PhrkOnLsh> [meta]: I really want one, but the T91 just seems so *cool*
<[meta]> if you can spare the touch screen features then i can definitely recommend it
<PhrkOnLsh> but only 16gb ssd->bleh
<PhrkOnLsh> touchscreen is so sexxxyx though
<[meta]> just upgrade from 1gb to 2gb ram and off you go
<[meta]> i had an acer tablet 4 or 5 years ago
<[meta]> i used the touchscreen 5 or 6 times in about one year of heavy use
<[meta]> its sexy, but its definitely overrated in my opinion
<PhrkOnLsh> [meta]: I'd use it a lot
<[meta]> really?
<PhrkOnLsh> it'd be a school computer and I could find a LTO of excuses to show off to classmates ;)
<[meta]> what for?
<PhrkOnLsh> it'd be my school computer **
<[meta]> oh, i se ;)
<PhrkOnLsh> [meta]: plus, I'd use it for drawing in gimp, etc.
<PhrkOnLsh> which I do with mouse currently :(
<[meta]> ok, thats of course a good reason
<[meta]> by the way, 16gb solid state?
<PhrkOnLsh> http://www.asus.com/News.aspx?N_ID=Qoky5bTcRplYluPj
<PhrkOnLsh> all the way down
<Daskreech> sparr: ping
<[meta]> ok, i have not looked at the models asus is offering, but here it is only offered with traditional 2,5" drives
<PhrkOnLsh> [meta]: if it is removable drive, I can replace ;)
<[meta]> actually, you can replace it very easy
<PhrkOnLsh> I have a 160gb 2.5" currently hooked up to this desktop via usb/ide adapter :3
<PhrkOnLsh> hoshit... I'm sold then, once I know it'll work with touchscreen on kubuntu
<[meta]> my girldfriends msi wind hsa to be disassembled completely to change the drive
<[meta]> same goes for ram upgrade
<PhrkOnLsh> I can do that, if needs be
<PhrkOnLsh> as long as it's upgradable to standard IDE ssd
<[meta]> which is actually possible, but quite a pain in the ass
<PhrkOnLsh> hdd**
<Daskreech> [meta], PhrkOnLsh: are any of you two on identica ?
<PhrkOnLsh> I'll keep the winblows on the SSD JustInCase and put old laptop's hdd on it
<PhrkOnLsh> Daskreech: twitter.
<sparr> Daskreech: theres a wiki attached to the site distributing the kde3 remix
<Daskreech> sparr: Yes
<sparr> there's all sorts of path and library management required that i dont want to do
<sparr> i dont want any trace of kde 4 on my system
<[meta]> Daskreech: i don't know if i embarrass myself now, but what is identica ;)
<Daskreech> sparr: Then get the KDE3 remix CD it installs flat out with KDE3
<PhrkOnLsh> sparr: what's with the KDE4 hate?
<PhrkOnLsh> omg so excited for T91
<Daskreech> [meta]: opensource Twitter except cool
<PhrkOnLsh> sorry... :]
<Daskreech> PhrkOnLsh: sparr has had a fair number of interesting (and rare it seems) issues with KDE4 so until those get ironed out KDE3 is the choice
<[meta]> Daskreech: cool description ;)
<[meta]> but as from my question, no i'm not there
<sparr> Daskreech: the remix CD doesn't do anything about having kde 4.  qt4, kde 4, and kde 4 apps will still install, and interfere with their kde3/qt3 counterparts
<PhrkOnLsh> Daskreech: oic.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<sparr> I am going to pin kde and qt at version 3.x so that those newer packages never install...  i hope.  im gonna pin kdebase4(?) at do not install, or hold it uninstalled
<PhrkOnLsh> ohaithar ActionParsnip
<Hx63> #ubuntu
<PhrkOnLsh> http://forum.eeebuntu.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=1275&p=4644
<PhrkOnLsh> re T91 touchscreen
<Daskreech> sparr: the KDE3 remix Cd installs KDE3
<Daskreech> That's kinda the point of it
<Riddell> sparr: that's not going to work, kde 3 and 4 libs install alongside fine
<[meta]> PhrkOnLsh: ok, sounds like an "ok" for me
<PhrkOnLsh> hmmm what about the 10" touchscreen one? the t101h or whatever? any news on that thing?
<PhrkOnLsh> hell, I'll go ask someone else instead of OT'ing in here.
<Daskreech> hi Riddell. sparr also has a very interesting issue with KDE4 you may want to take note of
<Daskreech> I've encouraged him to file a bug on it
<sparr> ill file a bug when i illustrate it
<sparr> now that ive found two other people who can reproduce it
<Daskreech> sparr: A video would probably help
<sparr> it will be a 5-10 frame animated gif :)
<Daskreech> Ha ha as long as it shows the time between you clicking and the final result
<sparr> i'd make it a MNG but i know most wont see it
<sparr> yeah, im gonna illustrate the GUI behavior alongside top's output
<[meta]> PhrkOnLsh: where i come from, there are no news on cool devices ;)
<Daskreech> I miss MNG :(
<Daskreech> is APNG ever going to be a w3c standard?
<[meta]> sparr: sounds crazy, but what about really taking a video with a camcorder or suchlike?
<Daskreech> anyway that's offtopic
<PhrkOnLsh> [meta]: oic :( poor you!
<Daskreech> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.3-1 (jaunty), package size 52 kB, installed size 152 kB
<[meta]> i doubt if taking a video with recordmydesktop will work fine
<Daskreech> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<sparr> [meta]: primary goal with a bug attachment...  getting people to look at it :)
<sparr> i think an animated gif will get me the most control over the content, smallest filesize, and most views
<Daskreech> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<[meta]> sparr: ok, smallest filesize is definitely a reason to go for gif
<Daskreech> sparr: Wrong idea of what a bug and bug attachement is but fine :)
<sparr> Daskreech: come on, you've never stopped reading a bug because the attachments were hard to follow?
<Daskreech> sparr: not if I was interested and could fix it
<Daskreech> having lots of people who can't fix it read it doesn't help any
<sparr> i dunno, right now id be happy with having lots of people who can't fix it but can reproduce it...
<Daskreech> sparr: That's a good point but I think if they can reproduce it they will know instantly what you are talking about
<sparr> you didn't :-p
<Daskreech> sparr: I have on compositing. I get an alpha blended box
<Daskreech> but point taken :)
<Daskreech> I'm actually really concerend about why you can't turn on desktop effects
<sparr> im sure i can
<Daskreech> Your card is about 2 generations after mine and mine works fine
<sparr> well, i wouldnt want to right now, using vesa, but ive had them on in the past using nvidia or nv
<Daskreech> ok
<sparr> i just dont LIKE them :)
<Daskreech> Yeah I went with vesa for a while cause X kept killing the access to the  computer
<Daskreech>  ?me hates X ~:-x
 * Daskreech hates X ~:-x
<Daskreech> sparr: you don't like them? Prithee tell why
<sparr> they waste time
<sparr> i don't want my GUI animated
<sparr> when something is being displayed, i want it displayed now, not 0.25 seconds later when its done fading in
<ActionParsnip> sparr: use LXDE or fluxbox then. Good times :)
<Daskreech> fine
<ActionParsnip> sparr: i'm the sam. anims are lame
<sparr> ActionParsnip: or kde 3, which i was greatly happy with for many years
<Daskreech> Yeah but kwin is such a capable Window manager :)
<ActionParsnip> sparr: i got sick of plasma crashes and jumped ship
<sparr> I am really really really hating plasma specifically, and kde4 in general
<sparr> its been out for year(s?) now and there is still functionality missing that was in kde3
<Daskreech> one year
<Daskreech> KDe3 took 5 years to get to that level of Functionality
<sparr> right.  so who made the decision to switch to kde4 now, instead of 2 years from now?  i'd like to be a loud annoying voice the next time a decision like that is about to be made
<Daskreech> I'd say they aren't doing that badly considering there is a lot of stuff it can do that KDE3 can't
<sparr> i have not encountered any of that stuff yet
<Daskreech> sparr: The people who had to maintain and make the packages
<sparr> there are still people maintaining kde 3 packages.  who picked the kde4 guys over those guys?
<Daskreech> Maintaining two wasn't an option and sticking with KDE3 means having to do a lot of work outside of hte KDE community
<sparr> anyway, i'll do my part as a good bug reporter and make the animation and file the bug report when i get home.
<Daskreech> sparr: they  (actually he) stepped up after the move to KDE4 Seriously if you would like to help him let him know
<sparr> but im not going to keep wasting time trying to get things working in kde4 that Just Work in kde3
<sparr> by tomorrow i'll be back to kde3, or using gnome.
<Daskreech> The Kubuntu Guys will support you as much as they can
<Daskreech> sparr: and from the stats of how many people downloaded the Cds you would have a community of a good size
<kde185> it would be nice if Canonical supported Kubuntu like they do Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> sparr: try enlightenment, or flwm :)
<Daskreech> kde185: Very nice but I don't think that will ever happen
<kde185> is Kubuntu planning on upgrading to KDE 4.2.4?  I'd prefer to not use some experimental PPA
<Dragnslcr> I would have thought that 4.2.3/4.2.4 would make it to backports eventually, but I'm not sure at this point
<Daskreech> kde185: Not in the way yo mean but it will be on the backports PPA not experimental
<Daskreech> Experimental would be KDe 4.3
<sparr> ActionParsnip: i don't particularly care which WM i use, it's the DE that I am discussing here
<ActionParsnip> sparr: lxde is my suggestion then, its what i use
* Daskreech changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | 4.2.4 available: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Do not install KDE 4.3 beta unless you are an experienced user, there still are dependency issues | Amarok 2.1 final release http://www.kubuntu.org/news/ama
* Daskreech changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | 4.2.4 available: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Do not install KDE 4.3 beta unless you are an experienced user, there still are dependency issues | Amarok 2.1  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.1
<Daskreech> sparr: Would you like the name of the KDE3 maintainer ?
<Daskreech> tsimpson: Serious?
<Daskreech> he's been doing that all day
<tsimpson> Daskreech: I wasn't here, if I was I'd have acted earlier
<sparr> Daskreech: sadly, i don't have the time to put much effort into maintaining it :(
<Daskreech> sparr: once it's setup it's easier than you think it's more having someone having the rights to push the buttons to get the servers to kick over etc
<Daskreech> having that all be one person isn't fun
<Daskreech> look at it as contribution for keeping KDE3 alive longer :-)
<kurumin__> olá
<kurumin__> boa noite a todos
<Daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kurumin__> oi
<ryanakca> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ryanakca> Methinks
<Daskreech> yeah ssorry :-(
<sparr> well that's not very fair
<Daskreech> sparr: Hmm ?
<Daskreech> sparr: What's not fair?
<KillGorack> hey!
<KillGorack> WHo knows anything about the PSP plugin to rhythmbox?
<Daskreech> The Gnome folks?
<KillGorack> I'm gnome
<jeiworth> KillGorack: then you might want to go to #ubuntu, this is Kubuntu, ubuntu with KDE ;)
<KillGorack> I have k, x and ubuntu
<jeiworth> KillGorack: that is fine, but rythmbox is a gnome app and i suspect most people here will be using only kde
<KillGorack> I gotcha thanks!!
<jeiworth> so they'll more likely be able to help you in #ubuntu
<killgorack> I can't figure this IRS stuff out.. how on earth do I get to the ubuntu gnome channel?!
<kaddi> type /join #ubuntu
<xjjk> killgorack: /join #ubuntu
<killgorack> I got it thanks!!
<Daskreech> killgorack: It's IRC :) I can't figure out IRS stuff either :)
<astrobear> hmm
<astrobear> amarok and mplayer refuse to play .wma files
<astrobear> help?
<xjjk> astrobear: have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<xjjk> Kubuntu doesn't include codecs for playing proprietary formats, you have to install them separately
<astrobear> guess i could have done a 'apt-cache search wma'
<astrobear> anyway
<astrobear> "kubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version."
<xjjk> astrobear: I'm not sure if that would bring anything up useful...
<xjjk> astrobear: hrm
<astrobear> i already have kubuntu-restricted-extras
<astrobear> http://paste.ubuntu.com/187789/
<astrobear> that's one thing that may be helpful?
<murry> has anyone played the linux game -cultivation- ?
<xjjk> astrobear: OK, so apparently Kubuntu can't play WMA files at all by itself
<astrobear> sure, need the codecs
<xjjk> astrobear: do you have the Medibuntu repositories?
<astrobear> yeah
<astrobear> ..i think... can't recall if i deleted them.. one sec..
<xjjk> do you have w32codecs (or w64codecs if on 64-bit) installed
<quickbreeze> hey whats going on
<astrobear> nope, don't have them
<astrobear> alright
<xjjk> get those
<xjjk> and restart Amarok
<xjjk> hopefully it'll work after that
<astrobear> wow, good going xjjk
<astrobear> thanks for the help
<astrobear> works fine
<Daskreech> murry: cultivation?
<Daskreech> !wma | astrobear
<murry> yeah
<ubottu> astrobear: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daskreech> Dang it  :)
<murry> its a free app with kubuntu
<Daskreech> !info cultivation
<murry> i thought i did what i was supposed to to level up, but it just keeps going
<ubottu> cultivation (source: cultivation): game about the interactions within a gardening community. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.20070809.dfsg1-3 (jaunty), package size 200 kB, installed size 740 kB
<murry> cool
<Daskreech> ah ahahahahahaha
<Daskreech> DO want
<astrobear> don't tell me to use free formats, tell the artists which i listen to :)
<astrobear> er, pirate
<murry> i was just wonderign if it was me or the game
<astrobear> arrr!
<Daskreech> murry: Couldn't tell you but as soon as I get a hard drive I'm installing this
<murry> game or os?
<murry> cause the games nothing that should be a priority
<Daskreech> Nope games first OS later!!!
<murry> hahaha
<Daskreech> It's how Microsoft works!
<juan> espanich
<juan> hola
<juan> hola
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<juan> hi
<LuisJa> srry but in open office writer whats the option to print something using less ink?
<BluesKaj> draft black cart only
<LuisJa> ?
<BluesKaj> LuisJa, in print options
<LuisJa> oh holda
<LuisJa> in word there is one option than makes the print to look like aqua or something, so u can save ink
<LuisJa> there is not a similar option, or only print in black?
<ken> need some help. I can't get kmix to run and i lost my volume control off the task bar and don't know where or how to get it back. Kmix will try to start but then no window opens. have reinstalled it.
<shadowhywind> Hay all, having a random problem. I am using rsync to do some backups, and using ssh-add to load in my ssh key/file. If I run the command in a konsole it works. However when i run it in crontab it fails. auth.log stats sshd[15482]: Failed password for shadowhywind from <ip>
<xjjk> is KDE 4.2.4 going to end up in jaunty-backports? why is it remaining in it's own PPA
<ncfi1013_> can i use avidemux to convert .mkv files to .avi files and how do i do it?
<spike_s> would it be fair to ask questions in this channel if I'm using Kubuntu 9.04 and having problems hearing sound in Amarok
<spike_s> ??
<spike_s> note I hear sound in Kopete, KDE system events, and Konqurer's flash plugin
<shadowhywind> spike_s: nod
<spike_s> and Amarok does say it's playing a stream and the ticker ticks away
<spike_s> hmm I think I fixed it
<spike_s> it said it needed to install updates for Amarok for playing various kinds of content
<spike_s> I did that.. it wasn't Obvious it needed that I had to hover over the system tray/notification area icon that was reporting it
<spike_s> then I restarted the OS and all seems well with streams
<spike_s> now to see if I can play unencrypted m4a files from iTunes 8.2 on my NTFS partition.
<hx> ANy improvements to avoid intel bad distortion in 9.04?
<spike_s> shadowhywind: thanks for nodding tho, it seems you have a magick thumb or something.
<shadowhywind> spike_s:  hehe glad I could help
<zach> yes!
<spike_s> hx: define bad distortion.. I'm using 9.04 presently on an Intel Celeron 700Mhz w/256MB of RAM on an 80GB PATA 7200RPM hard drive and built in Intel Sound chipset, PCI VGA ATI video card..
<hx> spike_s :  bad distortion, with my intel graphics :)
<hx> its like a bad refresh? or invalidate?
<spike_s> ahh ok hx, haven't tried with the built in video, not sure if I should.. this was a donation-ware PC.. it dual boots with XPSP3 now, I'm too guru to bother booting it unless I want to use Eudora on my email.. but Kontact keeps growing on me.
<spike_s> this board is an HP OEM-ed and has internal Intel graphics but I think it's disabled by the BIOS.
<hx> it is, because you are with ati
<hx> :
<hx> card.
<spike_s> I could switch it I guess.. but.. why bother..?
<hx> no dont worry.
<hx> this is a laptop. :)
<spike_s> I know that the RAM is shared with the graphics card for most all Intel graphics chipsets
<hx> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<spike_s> not sure if that is done at the BIOS, I would imagine so..
<spike_s> it definitely slows the system down when that happens.
<spike_s> hx: does it only *not* work when you are running X11?
<ncfi1013_> can i use avidemux to convert .mkv files to .avi files and how do i do it?
<hx> i will do some screenshot wait.
<Teknowolf> Anyone know how to sign in to Vistar7 once it is installed?
<hx> spike
<hx> soike_s here?
<hx> spike_s here?
<spike_s> I'm here
<hx> http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/7642/snapshot1y.png   <- bad distortion caused probably by bad driver intel in 9.04.
<spike_s> not sure if I know how to dcc or look at a screenshot
<spike_s> ahh ok
<spike_s> let me link that
<hx> happen with desktop effect on or off.
 * spike_s waits on Gwenview to get it
<hx> #ubuntu
<spike_s> that's definitely a symptom of not enough video RAM or of the XServer not being able to render properly
<spike_s> I'm thinking the former really
<spike_s> is that a nice GTR pic you have for a background?
<hx> 2008 SUBARU WRX STI
<spike_s> oh my
<spike_s> where can I get that picture?
<hx> ill upload it wait.
<spike_s> that would look sexy on my new 20" display
<spike_s> in full rez
<spike_s> your making me drool
<spike_s> if only I had a bf that could do that
<spike_s> lol
<hx> in ubuntu channel they told me this is a known problem. Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<hx> so im goin for that links ^^
<spike_s> hx: ok that sounds strange for a driver, but not impossible. I know that the driver is impacted by a lot of things now days.
<spike_s> because it's only now days that Linux has become so graphically intense
 * spike_s has been using Linux a very long time so rarely thinks about that happening.
<manish_> hello, I installed Kubuntu today .. But Amarok configurations seems not working
<hx> yes but its not a problem of lack of memory, though it is vista approved brand new lap.
<spike_s> manish_: yeah I had that problem.. says it's playing a stream for you but you hear nothing right? and other sound effects are working fine in Kopete and system events right?
<spike_s> the fix is to have Amarok check for updates, install them, and then reboot.
<manish_> correct no sound
<spike_s> it'll find plugins for mp3 and other things and install them.
<manish_> Yeah I was playing the mp3
<manish_> thanks spike_s
<spike_s> hx: sounds to me like they need to go and revision the way the linux graphics I/O system connects to the drivers so that the right calls are being done.. it might be a timing issue.
<spike_s> manish_: it may fail to do the updates
<hx> spike_s: http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/5910/wrxsti08091600.jpg
<hx> :)
<spike_s> manish_: if it does say it did them and then not work.. shut down Amarok, reboot, run kPackageWin
<spike_s> do all the Kubuntu hotfixes and the security patch
<spike_s> then reboot and run Amarok again
<rmrfslash> So what's the deal with blocked updates? what do I do about these?
<spike_s> it should then pop up in the notification area in the lower right corner with two updater icons one for Amarok, do those updates (they'll be the same ones again) and then reboot and voila it works.
<manish_> spike_s: where is the menu for check for updates in Amarok?
<spike_s> manish_: hmm I'm thinking there's not one
<spike_s> how did I trigger it to do this..
<spike_s> I think.. iirc I had to try and play a format of a file it didn't know what to do with, like m4a from iTunes
<spike_s> and that triggered it to go look for plugins and say it needed these updates
<spike_s> kinda like WIndows Media Player does
<spike_s> on a good day
<spike_s> thank you hx that looks amazingly beautiful, I've only recently fallen in love with superminis
<spike_s> I'm beginning to like Quassel as much as I liked Colloquy on my Mac and X-Chat in WIndows
<RProgrammer> I think my system is not using my graphics card at all.
<RProgrammer> Is there some way I can tell?
<spike_s> RProgrammer: do you have more than one graphics card?
<RProgrammer> spike_s: I have one Intel GME945 (MacBook), but a dual-core CPU
<RProgrammer> I was ready to compile xf86-video-intel from intellinuxgraphics.com, but I noticed that the debian package xserver-xorg-video-intel is already installed
<Pici> !intel | RProgrammer please take a look
<ubottu> RProgrammer please take a look: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<RProgrammer> Aw crap
<RProgrammer> First mouseemu, now this
<Pici> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news
<hx> im so happy i fixed the damn distortion with my intel graphics :)
<RProgrammer> testing UXA
<CaelTW_> im trying to decide on  what  vers of kubuntu to use on my old Compaq   R3000 , kubuntu   9.04 or 8.04, what would be best forthis old laptop?
<hx> if it is very very old, recommend you kde 3, that would be 8.04. But maybe Xubuntu is more suitable for you. You decide.
<CaelTW_> 2.6ghz (singlecore) 512mb ram Ati radeon 9000
<CaelTW_> u think xubuntu then w/ those specs would be wise?
<genii> CaelTW_: It's more than adequate
<genii> CaelTW_: If you had cpu speed less than 1Ghz and less than 256mb ram, you might want to go with a lighter wieght desktop, but you should actually be fine with any of the *buntu
<CaelTW_> thanks :3 hopin to breathe new life into this laptop
<CaelTW_> though seems i cant "tap and hold" with its  mouse
<binskipy2u> hey guys.. i see on kde.com, there's a repo addition to get 4.2.4 , after installing 4.2.2. if you've added the repo, and did a full update
<RProgrammer> Ok, adding the AccelMethod uxa option causes kubuntu to hang at the screen after the boot bar, but before the login screen,   when there's nothing else on the screen except the two orbiting circles
<binskipy2u> did anyone have any issues?
<RProgrammer> But, if I add it and log out, log in, then my performance jumps through the roof (relatively)
<binskipy2u> if i were to do any tweaks.. to kubuntu.. should i do the full update first to 4.2.4
<binskipy2u> or do the tweaks first , then full update with the new deb repo added?
<binskipy2u> anyone?
<binskipy2u> is there a preferred order to tweak then update, or full update then tweak away?
<hx> uhm
<hx> hey cant understand you
<hx> can you explain again?
<hx> what are you trying to do?
<hx> so maybe i can help u.
<hx> binskipy2u , ..
 * genii sips his coffee
<binskipy2u> i found alot of 'buntu tweaks
<binskipy2u> should i do a full update from 4.2.2. to 4.2.4 first then tweak
<binskipy2u> or tweak at first, then do the full update
<RProgrammer> If you log out, is the X server restarted?
<genii> RProgrammer: No
<genii> RProgrammer: Because the login screen also uses it
<RProgrammer> Hm
<RProgrammer> Let me try something
<spike_s> hx Xubuntu is not suitable on any MacBook model, it's way too simplified, he would want kde.
<spike_s> any MacBook is core2duo so will not matter what the CPU speed is.
<spike_s> and yes any *buntu works well.. I have 256MB of RAM and 8MB of Video RAM and Kubuntu smokes on this!
<spike_s> it'll even do the effects for some reason.. imagine that.
<hx> spike_s well didnt saw macbook stuff.
<RProgrammer> This is krazy!
<hx> he only said very old pc.
<hx> if it is very old is not core 2 duo
<hx> my friend
<RProgrammer> I thought it was using uxa that did it, but..
<RProgrammer> If I log out, then log back in, my performance shoots through the roof!
<RProgrammer> glxgears goes from barely 200 fps to 5200
<spike_s> poor little Celeron 700MHz never knew what hit it I guess.
<hx> binskipy2u If they are tweaks for 4.2.4 then update then tweak
<hx> if not , tweak then update
<RProgrammer> The framerate meter in KWin used to drop to 20 when I opened a new Konsole window and down to 9 for Firefox, now it never goes below 50
<spike_s> hx I realize and understand that, however he later said he was doing it to a dual core MacBook
<RProgrammer> What could possibly be causing this?
<spike_s> the only 32bit one of those was the first MacBook Pro.. no actual MacBooks were ever CoreDuo afaik only Core2Duo so they're all 64bit 1.8Ghz or faster.
<spike_s> with 1GB of RAM min.
<spike_s> those are now considered old models in the Mac world
<spike_s> like 2 years old now.
<RProgrammer> I can check mine
<RProgrammer> How to you tell if it's a 32 bit or 64 bit cpu?
<hx> CaelTW_, yes xubuntu will fly there... But it is 512MB, so you should stick kubuntu latest ... or 8.04. No prob with that.
<hx> spike_s cant see where he said macbook.
<spike_s> RProgrammer: for a Mac or a PC?
<CaelTW_> installin 9.04 atm
<hx> im talking about CaelTW.
<RProgrammer> MacBook
<hx> I said xubuntu for CaelTW
<genii> RProgrammer: do lshw -C cpu|grep width
<hx> user.
<spike_s> RProgrammer: if it's a CoreDuo or CoreSolo it's 32bit if it's a Core2Duo or CoreQuad it's 64bit
<genii> RProgrammer: sudo lshw -C cpu|grep width                   , even :)
<spike_s> if it's a G5 it's 64bit
<hx> spike_s said xubuntu to CaelTW.
<spike_s> if it's a G4 it's 32bit
<spike_s> if it's a G4 or newer it Will have Vector processing including all intel models
<spike_s> hx oh ok I got you ok.
<spike_s> too many people having the same issue sorry
<RProgrammer> Ok, Mine's 32 bit Intel dual core MacBook with 1 GB of RAM
<spike_s> RProgrammer: safely when it comes to Intel Macs you just draw the assumption that if you see CoreSolo or CoreDuo it's 32bit and everything else is 64bit currently
<spike_s> 128bit CPUs from Intel in Macs will be happening in a couple of years so it's no big deal.
<RProgrammer> I only have linux on here, I don't see CoreDuo anywhere
<RProgrammer> I just got this from a friend
<spike_s> RProgrammer: congrats then you have a rare system these days, an almost an antique.
<spike_s> but a good one.
<RProgrammer> As long as everything works well
<spike_s> RProgrammer: oh I thought because it's a Mac you would be running Mac OS X.. sorry.. there's just no reason to run Linux unless you are programming for Linux when it comes to Mac hardware.
<spike_s> esp now that KDE runs natively in Mac OS X
<CaelTW_> is there any way to disable the warnings i get about the laptop's battery? i know its down to 3% capacity (old worn battery) but the messages are gettin annoying allready
<RProgrammer> 'didn't expect to hear that from a linux channel
<coz_> hey guys   xchat in kubuntu has these sound effects that are real anoying yet I cant stop them via xchat  and suggestions?
<spike_s> if it's that annoying take the battery out and just not have a battery in it?
<coz_> spike_s,  i wish lol
<spike_s> RProgrammer: well.. I'm not a channel regular here.. and I'm a Mac user primarily who is using Linux atm on a donationware PC and use a Mac at work.
<RProgrammer> Well, here are my reasons.
<RProgrammer> 1. Mac OS X (just Tiger) takes up 18 GB (20 with Dev tools), Kubuntu takes up 5 (in my current set up)
<RProgrammer> 2. All my apps are written for linux, and only work kludgily on Mac
<CaelTW_> the ac jack on he laptop is worn and the power adapter come sout a lil too easy. though the battery is worn it sgot enough power to let me safely shutdown
<spike_s> I do have a dead iMac G3 600MHz that got hit by lightning sitting on the floor in pieces next to me though.
<coz_> spike_s,   ah mac  I have a few here but stopped using them quuite a while ago
<eyecreate> hey guys, I've been trying to figure out why vlc does not play midi files, and saw that vlc had some source files related to fluidsynth, so I got the source package and compiled it. In doing so, I found out that the fluidsynth plugin is left out of the buld in the repos. I installed my rebuilt vlc, but it still says it can't play midi even with the plugin there. Anyone have a clue what I can do?
<spike_s> once upon a time I used to use LinuxPPC
<brian_> i have a prob with my command window
<brian_> i tried running
<brian_> brian@brian:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<brian_> and got
<brian_> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<coz_> eyecreate,  did you install the necessary codecs and libraries for midi?
<brian_> any idea as to what's going on?
<spike_s> RProgrammer: try putting a new hard drive in it? Mac apps take up a lot of space for a reason.. it's BSD it's not monolithic and it's not elf and it never will be. :)
<eyecreate> @brain_ it means something else still is using the package archive
<eyecreate> @brain_ i forget the command, but you can see what progams are using a file and then kill it.
<brian_> yeah, i dunno what to do about it; an hour ago i tried installing a package and was taken to a screen from inside my command window, and i think that's the problem. i don't know how to exit that screen
<coz_> eyecreate,   look here   http://feistyguide.blogspot.com/2007/05/how-to-install-midi-sound-server.html
<RProgrammer> 3. If I want better performance (eg, when running 80 tabs in Firefox across 5 windows, Eclipse, 8 terminal windows, a partition manager, all while using my laptop as an ethernet bridge, dd'ing a usb drive to an iPod, and downloading an iso image), I'm fairly sure linux can give it to me; and if not, then I can just switch the session to Xfce and have un-aliased fonts with no eye candy at all.
<spike_s> you can run Intel Linux all day and night on a Mac RProgrammer .. if you want, but it's a shame to waste such nice hardware on something that barely utilizes it.
<coz_> spike_s,   well mac is fine I suppose  but feel much more confortable with linux  as a whole   windows second mac usually no more especially since compiz
<spike_s> Firefox? oh my, how sad.
<RProgrammer> How so?
<spike_s> 80 tabs.. that's just.. evil
<coz_> spike_s,   domt mean to burst a bubble but there is no such thing as mac hardware any longer it is all pc hardware now
<hx> spike_s , surely a mac fan LOL
<RProgrammer> Hey, I've got a lot to do
<RProgrammer> I'm not just making that up btw, that's what I was doing to get Linux on this laptop
<RProgrammer> You see, the CD drive's broken
<spike_s> I put it to you this way.. the only nice way to run Linux on a Mac is in VMWare Fusion with 4GB of RAM .. but..
<RProgrammer> I only have 1 GB
<spike_s> you do not have the hardware to do that on a MacBook 32bit 1GB of RAM model.
<spike_s> and you sound more of a Linux SysAdmin type of person
<RProgrammer> I am
<spike_s> you really are running FireFox on the verge of it's limits I'd say
<genii> !ot
<spike_s> if I needed that many tabs I'd gladly stick with Safari 4 or Konqurer
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<eyecreate> @coz_ are all those modules in the blog post you linked me needed? I just want to make sure these modules are related to my problem.
<RProgrammer> I thought so too, but it runs much better on linux
<genii> All the mac debate is wandering off the subject of Kubuntu support
<coz_> eyecreate,  not sure if all are needed  never really checked but midi will play after that for sure it does play fine here  even with mouse over preview
<RProgrammer> genii: How about "Reasons to use Kubuntu"
<hx> offtopic too
<RProgrammer> For the Mac-using hopeful
<genii> RProgrammer: Even that's dubious
<hx> thatd why kubuntu-offtopic exist.
<RProgrammer> lol, ok
<spike_s> note I can do all that in Mac OS X (that you mentioned) but not on that old of a Macbook without some pain.. mostly because I'd need More RAM but then I'm known for doing Terabytes of disk management operations while doing 20-40 tabs of surfing and other stuff all on a PPC Mac OS X 10.4 install.. 2GB of RAM and it doesn't hiccup.
<spike_s> soo.. to each his own.
<spike_s> I prefer not to have to "administrate" just use and keep moving.
 * genii sips his coffee 
<eyecreate> @coz_ well...if I call timidity from the command line..it plays fine...it's only vlc that won't play it. I just wanted vlc to be the "play all" media player it should be.
<CaelTW_> ok guys 9.04 just finished installin (about time) and going to restart thanks everyone for the help on which vers to use
<spike_s> I really don't care for compiz, it's just eye candy
<coz_> eyecreate,   ah I see  I dont use vlc on linux  so i have no way of  knowing about that
<CaelTW_> tc  ^^
<RProgrammer> I like eye candy, but not at the expense of productivity
<hx> CaelTW, good luck. Great choice.
<eyecreate> @coz_ I guess that's what I was looking for. I wanted to see if someone knew why vlc, having the code to play midi files, had the module removed in the repos and why my version with the plugin for midi still says it can't play.
<RProgrammer> How about this, to redeem myself, if anyone is looking to install Kubuntu on their MacBooks without a working CD drive, tell them to email me (root@rprogrammer.net)
<coz_> eyecreate,   try  #vlc
<eyecreate> @coz_ I'd be okay if you knew if/how dragon player is able to play midi also..or to anyone else who might know
<eyecreate> @coz_ okay..i'll try there..is it on this server?
<spike_s> RProgrammer: would you netboot to do that?
<spike_s> there are other ways.. like external hard drive with a DD image of the iso on it..
<spike_s> :)
<genii> spike_s: yaboot, etc
<RProgrammer> I tried both of those
<RProgrammer> Didn't work
<brian_> i ran "brian@brian:~$ ps ax | grep dpkg" and found an offending process; how do i go back to the process from within the terminal?
<spike_s> let me guess efi got in the way
<spike_s> brian_: go back, or kill?
<brian_> go back
<brian_> i think i figured out how to kill it
<spike_s> brian_: did you use screen or something?
<RProgrammer> The trick it turns out is to make a Kubuntu USB stick installer, then dd it's whole hard drive (including partition table) onto a firewire hard drive (eg, iPod ;)
<spike_s> kililng is easy
<spike_s> kill -hup pid
<spike_s> replace pid with your pid number
<genii> brian_: If it opened offscreen you may have difficulty trying to get it open
<brian_> it opened within the terminal
<RProgrammer> brian_: And if that doesn't work kill -9 <pid> is more forceful
<brian_> and i can't figure out how to get back to it
<brian_> when i ran the "brian@brian:~$ ps ax | grep dpkg" command, i had a number 3788 appear to the left ot the offending process
<spike_s> brian if it supports it in your terminal shell app try using alt-F1, F2, etc. to see if it's screen-ed
<spike_s> however that command is usually only for fullscreen apps not in a terminal in a GUI
<spike_s> like X11 is
<RProgrammer> brian_: That number is it's PID
<RProgrammer> What do you mean by "offending"?
<spike_s> so you issue the following command at the $ or # prompt
<spike_s> kill -hup 3788
<spike_s> or you can do
<brian_> i tried that
<brian_> and i got
<spike_s> kill -9 3799
<brian_> bash: kill: (3788) - Operation not permitted
<RProgrammer> sudo kill 3788
<spike_s> brian_: that means maybe you are not logged in as root or as an admin??
<brian_> ah great, i got it
<brian_> thanks all
<spike_s> np
<RProgrammer> np
<spike_s> how did you get it?
<spike_s> sudo?
<spike_s> or su?
<RProgrammer> Hey, no one else I've seen says 'np'
<brian_> i used sudo kill 3788
<spike_s> I C-OP on undernet
<spike_s> brian_: very good
<spike_s> that tells me you are learning
<spike_s> good for you
<spike_s> bash is not a river in egypt
<RProgrammer> What?
<eyecreate> @coz_ I got it! I found my problem, it seems there's a small little setting in vlc that is required for it to work. It needs to know where your soundfonts are.
<RProgrammer> brian_: sudo, or Super User DO allows you to temporarily execute a single command as the root user (aka super user).  When the command completes, it falls back to where you were before invoking it.
<coz_> eyecreate,   ah very cool :)
<RProgrammer> brian_: If you need to do a few commands, you might try sudo bash, which will give you an entire shell as the root user.
<brian_> ah ok, thanks for the tip!
<RProgrammer> Then when you 'exit', it will fall back to your original shell
<RProgrammer> shells are just programs like any other, and can be run as such
<RProgrammer> ..very very interactive programs
<RProgrammer> Ooooh..  I just read the man page on lshw and saw that it has a GUI, 'lshw-gtk'....where have you been all my life
<RProgrammer> I've been out of linux-world too long
<RProgrammer> Aw man!  My computer has the 4 GB memory limit
<spike_s> now that you have stated all that I will repeat my witticism .. bash .. is not a river in egypt
 * spike_s grins smugly
 * spike_s chortles with glee now you get it?
<RProgrammer> ...
<RProgrammer> give me a minute
<RProgrammer> It's on the tip of my brain
<spike_s> RProgrammer: yeah.. 32bit is like that.. maybe you'll get another Mac someday that isn't limited that way :)
<spike_s> sometimes life is funny that way.
<spike_s> RProgrammer: denial is not a river in egypt.. bash.. being a shell.. a very very interactive program.. is kind of like denial.. it's not the nile, it's not peaceful.. usually..
<spike_s> there is no spoon
<RProgrammer> Ok I give up
<RProgrammer> How is bash like denial?
<spike_s> one is in denial whilst using bash or any other *nix shell because they limit themselves from experiencing the peace of the river flowing like water (bruce lee)
<erm__> i'm lost
<RProgrammer> What non-*nix shell has the peace of the river flowing like water?
<RProgrammer> Macs use bash too
<erm__> bash
<spike_s> one achieves harmony by running amarok and having groove salad play in the background while experiencing bash in a graphical shell like Konsole on the sidelines of their peripheal vision while being focused on an irc chat that relaxes the soul.
<erm__> you know, i never understood IRC
<spike_s> and yet chatting in irc you find yoruself, eh erm__??
<RProgrammer> I didn't say it wasn't in a GUI terminal
<erm__> everytime I join a channel.  . .i leave
<spike_s> erm__: that's called a departure IRL
<erm__> IRL?
<spike_s> the ethernet is still a river of packets flowing always waiting for you to return to your console and participate in IRC at any time your soul guides you back to that place.
<spike_s> IRL = in or into real life
<erm__> it would be a departure, since it's like an airport, and i'm in a terminal
<RProgrammer> Are you high?
<RProgrammer> @spike_s
<spike_s> no I'm not high, I'm just being minimalistic and zen like with a little jedi/matrix twist
<spike_s> good music does get one high though
<erm__> what are you listening to?
<spike_s> Groove Salad on SomaFM via Amarok on nice cheap Altec Lansing $32 speakers I got at Altex the other day
<erm__> I want new headphones
<erm__> sudo apt get amarok?
<erm__> :D
<RProgrammer> sudo apt-get install amarok
<erm__> right right
<spike_s> though ethernet packets are like a river.. the internet is a intertagled web of connections that multiple rivers find flowing towards the ocean of experiences that becomes our virtual online reality or identity of self when it comes to social chattage and networking.
<genii> !ot spike_s
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot spike_s
<RProgrammer> It didn't come with your Kubuntu?
<genii> !ot | spike_s
<ubottu> spike_s: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<spike_s> irc greatly simplifies the chat experience by providing a singular interface that is un-complicated.
<spike_s> erm__: try the Sennheiser HD280 ones, they're very.. nice.
<spike_s> they also have replaceable parts
<erm__> mic's?
<erm__> surround sound?
<erm__> i'm looking for 4.1 audio
<erm__> * 5.1
<RProgrammer> Aw crap, I just killed my desktop
<RProgrammer> I didn't know xkill would do that!
<spike_s> erm__: for headphones they offer a very nice aural experience, they do make them with a mic boom for the DJ in us all..
<spike_s> as well as mono and handheld versions of the same headphones, for the same DJ reasons.
<erm__> @ spike_s not for DJ'ing . . .lol
<erm__> ;alkjd;aflkjsd;lkfjaskldfj
<genii> erm__: Stop the spam please
<erm__> OOOooo
<erm__> that wasn't spam
<erm__> 'twas frustration in text
<genii> erm__: OK... once is forgiven ... :)
<RProgrammer> I could reboot, but as a case study, what command brings back the KDE environment if you kill it by mistake?
<spike_s> startkde
<RProgrammer> or is it 'plasma' I killed...
<spike_s> what exactly is plasma?
<spike_s> a wm?
<RProgrammer> I really don't know
<RProgrammer> It has something to do with the dashboard, but isn't the taskbar part of that?
<RProgrammer> btw, xmessage: "KDE seems to be already running on this display."
<erm__> ctrl alt backspace?
<RProgrammer> That's disabled
<RProgrammer> (although I remapped all the keys anyway)
<spike_s> hmm sounds like plasma is the widget-layer-thingy
<genii> spike_s: Yes
<spike_s> dunno if the new dashboard is part of that or not
<spike_s> dashboard is the bar at the bottom right?\
<spike_s> KDE used to have different tools than what it has now so I'm unfamiliar with how it all works
<spike_s> like dolphin is an new thing to me
<spike_s> and Konqurer wasn't even 1.0 last time I used it.
<spike_s> then I forked my brain to Safari and WebCore/WebKit and now am only coming back to using Konqurer
<RProgrammer> Wow
<RProgrammer> That was incredibly easy
<erm__> what ?
<erm__> startx?
<RProgrammer> I just flipped to the tty1 terminal (Ctrl-Alt-F1) and ran
<RProgrammer> export DISPLAY=:0
<RProgrammer> plasma
<spike_s> lol
<RProgrammer> That's good to know
<spike_s> you may want to logout completely and log back in to be safe, the next time interval opportunity you get.
<spike_s> just in case other things go wonky
<RProgrammer> Everything around the windows is owned by plasma
<RProgrammer> And Don't click on the background to cancel xkill!
<erm__> kubuntu?
<spike_s> around the windows.. like the window frame?
<RProgrammer> No
<RProgrammer> Like the task bar
<spike_s> oh ok
<spike_s> I got you
<spike_s> it's not the WM then, it's the DE
<RProgrammer> And the wallpaper, and desktop icons, and the little mutated foot in the corner of the screen
<spike_s> Plasma is the KDE "DE" featureset
<erm__> de?
<RProgrammer> Desktop Environment?
<spike_s> I don't have a mutated foot I have Kickoff
<erm__> right-o
<RProgrammer> Ooooh
<spike_s> hai RProgrammer
<erm__> kickoff?
<erm__> this is great new lingo
<spike_s> erm__: kickoff is the KDE 4.x "start" menu per se
<RProgrammer> No wait
<RProgrammer> The top right corner
<spike_s> not to be confused with Kickstart which is the Amiga Firmware chipset that initiates loading the AmigaOS.
<spike_s> on a m68k Amiga that is LOL
<spike_s> anywho
<erm__> someone is a dork
<erm__> *zing*
<RProgrammer> Who worries about name confusion?
<spike_s> top right corner.. the droplet thign that looks like fishpoo that brings up the KDE widgets app thingy (is that dashboard?)
<RProgrammer> I have a command named kvm, but instead of being 'kvm', the virtualization suite it's a KDE Screen Saver which has to do with cellular automata
<RProgrammer> Yes the widget menu
<RProgrammer> It becomes colorized on mouse hover
<erm__> should i switch to kubuntu?
<spike_s> that it does
<RProgrammer> It looks suspiciously like a foot with an enlarged sole
<spike_s> erm__: what do you use now?
<erm__> i'm on ubuntu/gnome
<RProgrammer> The foot of course being the symbol of Gnome
<spike_s> looks like golden fish poo to me or a drop of paint or something
<spike_s> yes I'm aware of the Gnome foot
<erm__> is it possible to run both desktops?
<RProgrammer> Yes
<spike_s> erm__: you don't have to switch to Kubuntu to enjoy KDE goodness you can just add the KDE package
<erm__> kubuntu and ubuntu?
<spike_s> and then you can have either GNOME or KDE on the login screen, your choice
<erm__> i have the choice
<spike_s> and you can switch between them.
<erm__> i'm wondering if there is a way to run both
<spike_s> and you can run KDE and GNOME apps in either interface after you do that. (though it can be weird and frustrating to do just that it will work)
<erm__> how would i start kde now that i'm in gnome?
<dwidmann> And the options go on, you can  have any desktop environment you want with ubuntu, all at the same time, and you can switch amongst them at will
<erm__> my brain might explode tonigt
<RProgrammer> You switch by using the "Session type" menu at login
<spike_s> erm__: well yes and no.. to run both full screen would require two X11 Servers running simultaneously with two graphics cards and two monitors.. but you can run one or the other as your WM/DE at login and choose which one at login if you want to run one.. one time and the other another time.
<spike_s> you can run the apps for one inside the other either way.
<spike_s> most people don't do that last thing.. but some do.. it's just up to you.
<erm__> Hmmmmm
<spike_s> but to do it you do not need to install a full Kubuntu disc, you would just add KDE to your Ubuntu installation that you are already using.
<RProgrammer> I don't think Firefox is KDE-native, nor is Synaptic
<erm__> not possible to switch between kde/gnome and maintain login to both?
<dwidmann> Just install the appropriate packages and you're good to go (for example, if you have bandwidth and you want to experiment, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop fluxbox e16
<erm__> fluxbox?
<erm__> i've seen ice
<dwidmann> fluxbox is cool
<dwidmann> very lightweight, yet still somewhat flexible
<RProgrammer> Hey, that's personal contamination
<dwidmann> eh?
<RProgrammer> erm_: Install fluxbox if you want to, but KDE uses KWin by default
<spike_s> RProgrammer: no Firefox and Synaptic are not native to either Gnome or KDE :) you are soo correct on that.
<spike_s> iirc they're motif or GTK-based
<spike_s> in some way.
<erm__> what's Kwin vs fluxbox?
<RProgrammer> Window managers
<RProgrammer> Window managers are another thing
<erm__> flux  uses?
<dwidmann> RProgrammer: you can use fluxbox completely separate of KDe if yyou want to, also, if you really wanted to, you could do silly things like use metacity in kde and kwin in gnome
<spike_s> erm__: are you new to Unix/Linux and X11 way of GUI?
<RProgrammer> fluxbox is a window manager
<rebecka> flubox uses fluxbox
<erm__> ok ok,
<rebecka> kde can use kwin or compiz...
<erm__> i'm not new new, i understand window managment
<rebecka> eheheh
<dwidmann> the window manager is but one component of a desktop ... it draws the windows and does a few other things
<erm__> i see, i'm using compiz now in Gnome, have it rotating desktops and all that
<erm__> does flux have a similar function?
<rebecka> i have a question though - does anyone know how to change localization of kde3 apps in kde4
<dwidmann> rebecka: I think technically it can use any opendesktop compatible window manager, or something like that
<rebecka> i dont use system-wide localization
<dwidmann> erm__: no, fluxbox is much more minimal, kwin has features like that though
<dwidmann> I think e is moving in that direction also
<dwidmann> somewhat
<spike_s> thanks dwidmann I was wondering how to install all that, I just launched the processes.. it should be done in about 13min installing all that stuff.. I love my all fiber optic connection.
<spike_s> erm fluxbox is a window manager
<dwidmann> spike_s: must be nice ... I'm stuck with satellite, it's terrible; however, I'm in a hotel right now and can get about 800kb/s :)
<spike_s> kwin is a window manager
<spike_s> kwin is used by kde
<dwidmann> spike_s: of course it is
<spike_s> fluxbox is it's own thing
<erm__> similar to compiz
<rebecka> i mean the system is polish, but i dont speak it well so i would like to change menus into english versions - works good with kde4 applications, but im using a few kde3 ones - could i change their language too?
<spike_s> not everyone uses a desktop environment on Linux/Unix erm__
<erm__> fluxbox runs in kde? or gnome?
<erm__> or flux? :O
<dwidmann> erm__: if you want it to, you could use it to replace kwin or metacity, yes
<dwidmann> erm__: it can also be run all by itself
<erm__> can someone now tell me how to reply in IRC?
<dwidmann> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<RProgrammer> **incoming**
<RProgrammer> The stack goes: X11 hides the hardware, providing programs with an interface to simply, your monitor (as well as input devices, like keyboard and mouse).  A window manager allows multiple applications to share a monitor without fighting.  A desktop environment, like KDE or Gnome provides a whole bunch of things in a bundle, like common apps, a default window manager, behind-the-scenes utility libraries to make programmer's lives easier and 
<erm__> [meta]: dwidmann reply?
<rebecka> erm_ fluxbox is a neat minimalistic window manager, that doesnt have "desktop environment" other than very simple right-click menu
<erm__> gotcha, so like going to apple 1.0
<erm__> lol
<dwidmann> erm__: you need only include the persons nick in the message, anywhere in the message, and it'll highlight for them (assuming they have highlighting turned on)
<erm__> more commonly MAC?
<RProgrammer> You can swap various components within the layers with relative ease.
<erm__> [meta]: dwidmann but everyone still see message?
<dwidmann> erm__: yes
<RProgrammer> Except X11, no one uses an alternate version of that
<erm__> DOH
<dwidmann> erm__: and what is the [meta] about?
<erm__> that's what happens when i hit tab
<dwidmann> erm__: type a letter or two of the nick before hitting tab?
<erm__> dwidmann: I was doing tab first then the letter or two
<erm__> [meta]: dwidmann [meta]
<erm__> lol
<spike_s> erm__: if you want to private message (PM) someone directly in irc you do "/msg nickname what you want to say" without quotes
<dwidmann> or /query if you want everything to occur in the new window,
<spike_s> usually depending on the irc client it will spawn a tab or window for that conversation, though some clients do them in-line in whatever window/tab you are currently in.
<RProgrammer> erm__: One last thing, to change your default window manager, go into System -> Preferences (or System Settings in kubuntu) -> Default Applications -> Window Manager
<spike_s> but change the color of the private lines so that you know that not everyone else sees them.
<RProgrammer> That's nice; my old IRC program didn't do that
<spike_s> so if all your friends are on the same irc network you can pm them by nickname/handle just like using an IM server/client (AIM, Yahoo Messenger, and so on)
<spike_s> note IRC is much much older than all the newer IM chat stuff that is out there.
<RProgrammer> I'm psyched
<erm__> man, this is why i never IRC's
<spike_s> there is also a thing called DCC file transfer and DCC Chat (stands for Direct Computer Connection <iirc>) but that's a whole nother story
<RProgrammer> First a hardware lister, then a 20x performance boost, then auto-nickname completion; it's like Christmas!
<dwidmann> RProgrammer: a 20x performance boost?
<RProgrammer> Well, according to glxgears
<erm__> how long have you been logged in RProgrammer?
<RProgrammer> Really maybe a 3x boost in graphics
<dwidmann> glxgears is _not_ a benchmark
<RProgrammer> I know, I know
<RProgrammer> erm__: In IRC or in my OS?
<erm__> IRC
<RProgrammer> Wow too long
<erm__> this channel in particular
<RProgrammer> I should be getting to bed
<dwidmann> good night RProgrammer
<erm__> oh man
<erm__> no wa
<RProgrammer> I logged in at 22:20 CST
<erm__> it is now?
<erm__> only seems like 1:20?
<RProgrammer> So, ~ 1 hour + 20 minutes
<hx> love the standard notifications in kde4.
<hx> nice one.
<RProgrammer> But I overslept this morning, so it balances out
<erm__> brb, switching to kde
<dwidmann> mmkay
<RProgrammer> Is gnome still as dull as it used to be?
<dwidmann> I wouldn't know, I don't "do" GNOME
<erm__> i just switched to kde
<erm__> now, for some reason when I first installed kubuntu, wirelss network didn't work
<erm__> now i logged into gnome
<erm__> swiched back over, to kde
<erm__> and wifi works?
<dwidmann> erm__: something interesting worth trying in the future is quassel ... that way you can be logged into irc, and even though you switch DE's or kill X or anything of the sort, you can log back in and start quasselclient and find out that you're still logged in to IRC ... very convenient anyhow
<dwidmann> erm__: both are using networkmanager for wireless, perhaps that has something to do with it
<erm__> dwidmann: i agree, but i'm wondering if it's a glitch or something that will be resolved from now on
<dwidmann> erm__: if you're lucky then yes, you'll know after a reboot straight into KDE probably
<spike_s> yep
<erm__> brb * 2 :)
<RProgrammer> Two full reboots will tell you for sure
<erm__> lol
<erm__> you're still here?
<RProgrammer> hehe
<erm__> brb * 2
<dwidmann> RProgrammer: don't feel so bad about it, it's an hour later here :)
<RProgrammer> Yeah, but you probably don't wake up at 6:00 every morning
<dwidmann> It's an odd occurance to see me out of bed before noon, and on workdays I never wake up before 3pm :)
<dwidmann> (well, not never, but I try not to)
<RProgrammer> Most people who use IRC do; and I used to
<dwidmann> RProgrammer: most do what?
<RProgrammer> Wake up at >= noon
<RProgrammer> Most geeks in general
<dwidmann> Interesting, guess I never noticed
<RProgrammer> I've no idea why
<RProgrammer> Have either of you noticed that erm__ is still here?
<dwidmann> I personally prefer the night atmosphere
<dwidmann> RProgrammer: that is certainly odd,  I thought he was rebooting
<RProgrammer> Surviving an X restart is one thing, but that quassel is one heck of a program if it can stay logged in during a reboot ;)
<RProgrammer> While there are people here.. What do you guys use to launch applications?
<dwidmann> RProgrammer: it can if it's running on a separate computer :P
<dwidmann> I use krunner
<dwidmann> (default: alt+f2)
 * RProgrammer googles
<RProgrammer> Is that installed by default?
<jaymerk> hello world. i am trying to install 9.04. right after selecting to install 9.04, i get an error "ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)". any ideas?
<RProgrammer> jaymerk: Can you boot into recovery mode?
<jaymerk> it's a new hard disk
<jaymerk> so there's nothing on the drive
<RProgrammer> What's your set-up?
<jaymerk> phenom ii x3, gigabyte mobo, wd caviar black
<erm___> so it's like it doesn' t find a hidden wifi network in kde, but it does in gnome
<erm___> any ideas?
<jaymerk> i've tried playing with the sata controller settings in the bios. i have it set to native ide right now and it still does it
<RProgrammer> erm___: There should be a checkbox somewhere to view hidden networks
<erm___> haven't found it within the kde wireless manager
<jaymerk> the bios recognizes the hd, so i'm less inclined to think it's in the setup, though this is my first attempt at building a from parts.
<RProgrammer> jaymerk: I mean, what are you using now to talk, what machine are you installing on, and how is it related to this hard drive?
<erm___> RProgrammer: the one which starts with gnome does give you the option. .
<RProgrammer> erm___: Try wicd
<jaymerk> oh. heh. laptop
<RProgrammer> jaymerk: Was there any OS on this machine previously?
<jaymerk> i'm building a desktop, trying to install kubuntu on it, and getting the error avoce
<RProgrammer> Ok
<jaymerk> no. this is the first os for it
<RProgrammer> jaymerk: So you're using a CD to install it?
<jaymerk> yeah. the full install cd.
<RProgrammer> jaymerk: Does it drop you to a shell?
<jaymerk> no. after selecting to install kubuntu it prints [   2.023something] ata1...
<RProgrammer> Hmm, I don't think I can help you; I've not much experience with the hardware side (though I'm learning).
<RProgrammer> But I do know that ##linux is the perfect place for getting help on this
<jaymerk> i will go there, thanks.
<RProgrammer> This is not kubuntu, or even ubuntu related
<jaymerk> i've done some googling and forum searching
<RProgrammer> ata I think is even directly in the kernel itself, not even a driver
<RProgrammer> * --"even"
<jaymerk> and it seems that there have been issues with the sata controller. one fix that worked for some people was to include something like "all_native_ide" to the line before install
<jaymerk> thanks. i will head over there now.
<dwidmann> RProgrammer: no, I'm pretty sure it compiles as a module by default
<RProgrammer> There you go then
<dwidmann> or rather, a lot of modules
<sparr> anyone using the NM plasmoid willing to test a bug for me?
<RProgrammer> NM := Network Monitor?
<RProgrammer> sparr: What do you mean by 'NM'?
<sparr> Network Management
<RProgrammer> Sorry, I use wicd
<RProgrammer> Because 'NM' wouldn't connect to my WPA-PSK network no matter how many times I tried, or options I set
<RProgrammer> I think it's a recognized bug
<sparr> RProgrammer: one of many, im trying to add to the list :)
<sparr> about to ditch KDE 4 for good, want to file as many good bug reports as possible before I go, so that no one can say I didn't try
<RProgrammer> I've got a lot of bugs on a list waiting to be dumped when I finally get around to creating an account
<RProgrammer> There should be more centralized bug trackers
<ajavid> hello
<ajavid> I am using a kde3 remix cd of 9.04
<RProgrammer> Now I've really got to go to sleep
<RProgrammer> 'night
<ajavid> I wish to now install the full kde3 suite, what is the package name for this
<ajavid> I try aptitude install kde3 but nothing
 * RProgrammer didn't know the answer to that one anyway
<ajavid> good night
<ajavid> thanks for reading question
<ajavid> anyone?
<xjjk> ajavid: not familiar with the KDE3 remix... it's on my list to try it out...
<xjjk> ajavid: it's not installed automatically already?
<ajavid> only some kde3 apps
<ajavid> it says to install kde3 app, install with appname-kde3 at the end
<ajavid> but used to be able to type the metapackage 'kde' and all of kde would install
<Deepthought> I lost my channellist in quassel; how do i get it back ?
<ajavid> now i have to manually install kde3 apps one by one and specify the 'kde3' bit on end
<ajavid> thats tedious
<ajavid> very irritating
<sparr> ajavid: im installing from that remix CD in a few minutes
<ajavid> also
<ajavid> my lost/found menu is full of garbage entries
<ajavid> I've never installed xfce4 in this machien and it shows xfce4 applications in the lost and found menu item
<ajavid> wtf is going on?
<sparr> The plasma problem I have been trying to describe since yesterday:  http://trifocus.net/~sparr/plasma_render_delay.gif
<xjjk> ajavid: weird...
<ajavid> xjjk, I did have this disk installed in amchine other
<ajavid> xjjk, I moved my /home disk to this machine
<xjjk> ajavid: I imagine there's a metapackage for the KDE3 stuff, like kdemultimedia-kde3?
<ajavid> I deleted .kde* form the /home/user before I installed kubuntu remix
<sparr> ajavid: there's .*-kde3 :)
<ajavid> *sigh*
<ajavid> every single OS in the world sucks.
<ajavid> every single one.
<ajavid> It is my most sincere with that computers would work the way they were intended to work
<ajavid> wish*
<ajavid> but ... it is a wish
<ajavid> and kde4 is a catastrophe
<ajavid> damn kde to hell for this utter waste matter.
<sparr> yes
<ajavid> jump on the cool desktop bandwagon and leave every REAL user in trouble
<sparr> careful, talking about kde 4 being sub-par gets you banned here
<ajavid> debian just dosn't care
<ajavid> debian just deprecated kde3 in testing/unstable
<ajavid> I woudln't be cauht dead using ubuntu if it weren't for the kde3 ease
<ajavid> and I'm about to throw in the towel and just say f it man :( go lxde
<uskrewed> is anyone awake and willing to help a noob? :) I've exhausted my googling expertise
<ajavid> uskrewed, what up
<uskrewed> trying to install a webcam
<uskrewed> it works just fine with VLC
<uskrewed> but doesn't work with skype, Java (for stickam in firefox) or anything else
<uskrewed> I've tried to install easycam but it's in french >_<
<ajavid> ahhhh
<ajavid> good old kcontrol
<ajavid> omg I HATE systemsettings
<ajavid> kcontrol FTW!
<sparr> yeah
<sparr> im with you there
<ajavid> how do i get rid of stuff in the lost/found menu
<ajavid> its full of stuff not even here
<ajavid> screw it i just deletd the whole menu entry
<ajavid> sparr, can't find the kde-icons-nuvola package
<ajavid> search nuvola returns nothing
<ajavid> thats my favorite kde icon theme
<sparr> meh, i care not for themes
<Chronop> did a version upgrade to kde 4 from kde 3.. any way to go back? having a LOT of trouble, and almost no answers
<Chronop> not to mention i can't get the original amarok back. amarok 2.... really glitchy
<ActionParsnip> Chronop: i have a repo for amarok 1.4 if you want (for jaunty)
<Chronop> that would be a great start!
<Chronop> at least keep me busy and able to play music
<Chronop> =]
<ActionParsnip> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bogdanb/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<Chronop> ty
<ActionParsnip> Chronop: you'll need to sort the pgp key out too, if you tell me the error you get i'll give the command to get it
<Chronop> k thannks
<Chronop> NO_PUBKEY B9F1C432AE74AE63
<ActionParsnip> cool, sec
<ActionParsnip> all you need is the last 8 didgits of that
<ActionParsnip> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv AE74AE63; gpg --export --armor AE74AE63 | sudo apt-key add -
<Chronop> sweet
<Chronop> ty
<ActionParsnip> works every time, just feed it the code (I have it in a script)
<ActionParsnip> then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install amarok14
<Chronop> already installing
<ActionParsnip> here's my script: http://pastebin.com/f194ed2cb
<Chronop> sweeeet
<Chronop> ty so much
<ActionParsnip> np bro
<ActionParsnip> i need amarok 1.4 as 2.1 doesnt like xul remote which is essential to me
<Chronop> now as soon as anyone can tell me one for kde 3 ! i'll be set ;)
<ActionParsnip> no ide, i fell out of love with kde and jumped to lxde
<Chronop> i've had dual desktop managers installed on kubuntu b 4
<ActionParsnip> sick of crashes and instability
<Chronop> kde 3 never crashed on me b 4
<Chronop> i <3 it
<Chronop> easy to tell it what to do
<Chronop> yada yada
<Chronop> atleast for what i do
<Chronop> kde 4 too vistaish.. too controlled. no control
<ActionParsnip> well conversely, kde is a lotof freedom, gnome trys to constrain more
<ActionParsnip> linus torvalds even recommends kde, gnome gos for a simple ui with not much customisation
<ActionParsnip> Chronop: http://www.osnews.com/story/12956
<Guest19731> mornigs! where i can find THE source list, link?for kubuntu aundry
<mattp_> Hi anyone used compcache?
<Chronop> ActionParsnip: LMAO @ Link XD
<ActionParsnip> Chronop: its true though
<Guest19731> source list, please
<ActionParsnip> Guest19731: what of it?
<ActionParsnip> Guest19731: do you want to know what it is? Where it is stored? What it is for?
<ActionParsnip> oh well, i tried
<ActionParsnip> peace out kids
<Guest19731> yes, where it is stored. i would like to know so i get a new one because of an upgrade, is sitll dont have the new liks include
<mrafv> i'm getting badsig from the 4.2.4 ppa
<dwidmann> Okay, I have kind of an odd problem here. I need shmconfig so I had to make a basic xorg.conf (Xorg -configure), that doesn't pick up on my touchpad at all, so I had to add that in. Strange thing is, now the scrolling/tapping doesn't work, even though it did with  no xorg.conf at all. (xorg.conf - http://pastebin.ca/1447233)
<mrafv> the key doesn't seem to have been changed
<mrafv> gpg: key 8AC93F7A: "Launchpad Kubuntu Updates" not changed
<altrortla> hello... where i can find repositories file???
<netdaemon>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<altrortla> netdaemon: thank you
<netdaemon> altrortla: no prob
<dwidmann> Hmm, seems X wasn't correctly detecting the touchpad edges, no wonder it wasn't scrolling for me
<mase_work> hey all , i have a WPA and also a WPA2 which i'm trying to connect to using my intel 500 wireless card on Jaunty. I'm completely up to date in terms of the available packages but i'm still having trouble connecting with the plasma-network-manager utility or knetwork-manager. I can use the gnome nm-applet but neither of the KDE options are working for me. Is this a common problem which is being worked on or is something in my setup screwy
<mase_work> ?
<mrafv> mase_work: wicd actually works, even though the shipped dbus config for it is broken
<mase_work> mrafv: does that work with the plasmoid or does that require another applet ?
<mrafv> mase_work: another applet
<mrafv> it actually conflicts with nm, so that'll go
<mase_work> mrafv: ok , willing to give that a try. is the applet qt based ? i don't have an issue with the gnome one aside from the fact that it loads up a bunch of gtk libs which i'm not really going to use. I am trying to minimize the amount of ram i'm using
<mrafv> mase_work: it doesn't have any gnome deps
<mase_work> ok i'll take a look.
<mase_work> thanks
<mrafv> mase_work: once installed change the dbus config for it to allow at_console instead of deny
<mrafv> it should start then
<mase_work> ok thanks. is this going to intefere with vpnc do you know ?
<mase_work> it wants to remove the network-manager-vpnc plugin too
<mrafv> so i guess you're stuck with nm then :(
<dreimark> Riddell: it works :)
<Guest19731> somebody can tell me where i can find the source list for kubuntun jaundry?
<runlevelten> ok, for some points, what are the different means of traffic shaping someone might be doing on an 8.04 server?
<runlevelten> I'm trying to put together a list for checking to hunt down a problem
<runlevelten> actually, specifically bandwidth limitation on downstream
<runlevelten> I'm specifically thinking of something novel enough that it might have been missed
<Guest19731> proxy server configuration squid. somebody knows how to configurate this?
<hunter> proxy server configuration squid. somebody knows how to configurate this?
<eshat> What software can I use to record video with sound from my webcam (GUI prefered) ?
<tdn_> How do I record a screen cast in Kubuntu 9.04? I need it to show a bug in a bug report.
<Guest13199> TAG: http_port. where i can find this?
<alexandernst> Hi all. I added the repo ppa for amarok 2.1 then I did update && upgrade && dist-upgrade (on 9.04) and I still have amarok 2.0 instead of 2.1. What's wrong?
<shadeslayer> can i set the amarok splash as a wallpaper??
<xiaket> Hi, shadeslayer, you can find that file in the file list of amarok package and set that file as wallpaper.
<shadeslayer> xiaket: what about the rez??
<cryingtux> hi
<cryingtux>  can i install KDE 4.2.4 on intrepid?
<Riddell> cryingtux: there's no packages for that
<shadeslayer> cryingtux: nope
<cryingtux> adding these repos would mess it up? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4
<shadeslayer> cryingtux: probablt
<shadeslayer> *y
<cryingtux> may be i should upgrade to 9.04 first
<shadeslayer> cryingtux: yes..
<cryingtux> shadeslayer: i have kde 4.2.2 installed on intrepid, should i disable those repos first?
<shadeslayer> cryingtux: please upgrade to jaunty to use 4.2.4 , that ppa is specifically for jaunty
<cryingtux> ok i will do that right now:::hope upgrade goes smooth
<shadeslayer> cryingtux: imho get a alternate install CD
<cryingtux> whats that?
<Fanfare> alexandernst: maybe u dont have the key installed, default is then to NOT install packages
<shadeslayer> !alternate | cryingtux
<ubottu> cryingtux: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<cryingtux> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> that factoid need a update too :|
<alexandernst> Fanfare: Ok, where can I get the key?
<Fanfare> first redo an sudo apt-get update see if missing keys are reported
<alexandernst> Fanfare: Nope. That was what I was going to tell ya.
<alexandernst> apt-get update return no errors.
<alexandernst> s/return/returns
<Fanfare> alexandernst: ok, so u have the NO_PUBKEY <something> part?
<alexandernst> I guess so, but I'm not sure. I just opened sources.list with kate and pasted the repo there.
<alexandernst> Then I saved the changes and I did the update...
<alexandernst> (like every other repo)
<Fanfare> alexandernst: hm, sudo apt-get upgrade asks to install somethin (j/N) or (J/n) ?
<alexandernst> No. Nothing...
<alexandernst> 0 updated, 0 will be installed, 0 deleted and 0 not updated.
<Fanfare> alexandernst: jaunty? dpkg-query -l amarok*
<alexandernst> Fanfare: http://pastebin.com/m203cbc0f
<shadeslayer> where does k3b store a image of a CD ??
<alexandernst> Fanfare: Oh fuck god... I got it.
<alexandernst> I have installed amarok-kde4, but 2.1 is called amarok. So, I have to remove amarok-kde4 and install amarok.
<Fanfare> alexandernst: have fun :-)
<alexandernst> Fanfare: Thanks :)
<Fanfare> alexandernst: next time use adept or aptitude, they would have deleted it automatically - i think.
<alexandernst> Ah! One more thing. I have some problems with qt3 apps. I can't see any icons from kde3.x/qt3 apps. I mean, k3b for example. I start it and I'm able to burn cd's/dsvd's and everything, but I can't see the icons in the menu. I see only the text.
<cryingtux> whats the command used to upgrade ?
<alexandernst> cryingtux: sudo update-manager -d
<eeos> how do you edit exif files on kubuntu? (just changing the tietle, putting categories and copyright to the images)
<Fanfare> alexandernst:  dpkg-query -l *qt3*
<shadeslayer> cryingtux: i wouldnt recommend that...users get alot of problems
<cryingtux> alexandernst: thanks
<cryingtux> shadeslayer: you recommend alternate cd?
<alexandernst> Fanfare: I got only one line. It says something like... No packages found for opera_10.....qt3_amd64.deb
<shadeslayer> cryingtux: absolutely....you will probably face problems after the upgrade...many users have already complained...this is from personal experience
<cryingtux> shadeslayer: i will try to see which one suits better
<shadeslayer> cryingtux: your choice ;)
<Fanfare> alexandernst: try installing libqt4-qt3support maybe it helps
<Fanfare> alexandernst: dpkg-query -l k3b*
<alexandernst> Fanfare: It says that it's already installed. And this is the k3b* http://pastebin.com/m2da63042
<Fanfare> alexandernst: !bug #21162
<Fanfare> alexandernst: ?bug #21162
<alexandernst> The bot is on vacations x)
<Fanfare> alexandernst: did u install k3b lately or u hve it installed long time already?
<shadeslayer> dont think so
<shadeslayer> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Fanfare> shadeslayer: :-)
<alexandernst> Fanfare: I have it long time already.
<alexandernst> shadeslayer: hehe :p
<simion314> hi, my clock is 80% visible , if the time is 12:00 i see the time as 2:00 and 2 is not visible 100%, is there a space widgit or a way to make it visible 100%?
<simion314> i am using kde4.2.3
<alexandernst> Fanfare: But this happens with every app made for kde 3.x
<alexandernst> kanyremote for example
<shadeslayer> simion314: try deleting the widget and re loading it
<Fanfare> alexandernst: http://pastebin.com/m6b5e7f8a but that may be too many...
<alexandernst> I should install all those packages?
<alexandernst> menos qt3-designer...
<alexandernst> and some other apps.
<simion314> shadeslayer: is not working, i am using the digital clock but i disable the show date
<Fanfare> alexandernst: http://pastebin.com/m3d3434d1 better (mine)
<alexandernst> Ok, I'll try it right now. Give me 1min.
<alexandernst> Fanfare: Ok, I installed all of them, and I get the same thing.
<alarm> good morning. how could i make the knetworkmanager (for my wifi) , start automatically every time i bot in my system ?
<shadeslayer> simion314: no idea then
<Fanfare> alexandernst: hm, remove k3b and try reinstall ... but i dont know further...
<Fanfare> alexandernst: also think of restarting X/kde
<alexandernst> Fanfare: Yeah, windows method :p, didn't worked... Well, I guess that I'll just wait for k3b 2.0, and, the kanyremote thing... nah, I'll be fine :) I can live without icons :)
<shadeslayer> is there a app which can increase resolution without reducing quality??
<alexandernst> Nah, don't worry ;) It's not a big thing.
<alexandernst> Thanks for the help! ^^
<narlier> somebody from brazil?
<shadeslayer> !br | narlier
<ubottu> narlier: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<shadeslayer> anyway to merge two terminals??
<shadeslayer> hehe...terminal crashed
<Fanfare> shadeslayer: not sure, but ever tryed screen?
<shadeslayer> screen ??
<jussi01> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<shadeslayer> btw no need now since my terminal crashed and now ive got both as tabs
<Fanfare> yup, not sure it can merge, but powerfull anyways
<shadeslayer> Fanfare: i can spilt the konsole in two but not merge it :)
<Fanfare> konsole cant merge afaik
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> how do i set a background in karmaba theme??
<shadeslayer> nm
<ahox> Hi, is there some way to see all files that a specific program opens/reads? I need this for debugging. Kind of like a real-time lsof
<safc> ahox: strace maybe?
<ahox> safc: thanks a lot, looks like what I want
<vistakiller> how can i set a static ip with network manager?
<aswath> hi
<aswath> for me its so boring any one please chat wit me???????
<alarm> how can i deactivate the effect where a small description appears when i go over a button on the task bar ?
<matt__> heya, i dont suppose there is anybody around who could help a newbie out with a problem?
<cuznt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alarm> cuznt,  how smart... i also asked but nobody replied :P
 * cuznt just woke up
 * cuznt is also not that smaRT but tries anyway
<matt__> Okies. Im having the problem with laptops where if you close your lid, when you re open it the screen flickers and is unusable. I have tried a couple of work arounds that didnt seem to work, but am a fair newbie when it comes to linux so im not sure if i did them correctly.
<matt__> Sorry, i am using Ubuntu netbook remix 9.04 with kubuntu-desktop installed on an acer one d150
<cuznt> alarm menu>system settings>notifications i think
<cuznt> matt_ that i have no idea about
 * cuznt has never owned a laptop
<alarm> nah its not in notifications
<david_it> hi, is there something like "ubuntu netbook remix" with kde?
<david_it> or is it possible to integrate kde in ubuntu netbook remix, without installing gnome?
<user6> how to upgrade kubuntu 7.10 to actual version?
<user6> how to upgrade kubuntu 7.10 to 9.04?
<Unksi> user6: you will need to upgrade it through all the ubuntu versions released between these two
<Unksi> it will be a long upgrade, you are better off making a clean install
<Unksi> if you want to upgrade despite of that, there are instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<Unksi> ups, wrong link, this one is correct: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<user6> Unksi: version update doesn't appears
<user6> azz
<Unksi> user6: have you tried fetching updates?
<Guest26661> can sombody tell me how sql works?
<Guest26661> sql database
<ka> HI
<ka> I can't seem to get virtualbox to work: "Error! Your kernel source for kernel 2.6.28-12-server cannot be found at
<ka> /lib/modules/2.6.28-12-server/build or /lib/modules/2.6.28-12-server/source
<ka> But kernel source is installed
<RProgrammer> I set Desktop Grid to show 9 desktops as 3x3, but KWin internally sees them as 2x5 (missing one) when it switches Desktop-(Up,Down,Leaf,Right)
<RProgrammer> Is this a known bug?
<ka> RProgrammer: Yes I think so there are  many more absurdities of the desktop grid.
<ka> Search for it and give your vote... :-)
 * RProgrammer sighs
<RProgrammer> But the big problem right now is that I can't get all my keyboard shortcuts to work
<RProgrammer> The window switcher just started working again when I remapped it to Meta-Alt-'-'
<RProgrammer> No wait
<RProgrammer> That was a once-only deal
<RProgrammer> Maybe if I log out and back in again..
<AceKing> Hi all... When you install a program from the repositories and it doesn't show in the menus, how do you run it?
<ActionParsnip> AceKing: type the start of its name in konsole and press tab
<AceKing> Ok
<ActionParsnip> AceKing: once you know its command you can use kmenuedit to add the icon manually if you wish
<AceKing> ActionParsnip: Just to make sure, Terminal is the same as Konsole?
<ActionParsnip> AceKing: same deal, yes
<AceKing> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> AceKing: i'm guessing you've install kde ontop of ubuntu
<AceKing> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure, I'm new to this
<ActionParsnip> AceKing: don't sweat it, its not important ;)
<AceKing> ActionParsnip: do I need KDE to run certain programs?
<ActionParsnip> AceKing: not strictly, you may need some of the parts of kde that certain programs use
<ActionParsnip> AceKing: apps have dependancys and these are dealt with via apt-get and synaptic etc. If an app needs a library of program it will be installed for you
<AceKing> ActionParsip: so it will do it automatically if I need it?
<ActionParsnip> AceKing: yes
<AceKing> ActionParsnip: Thank you
<ActionParsnip> AceKing: so if you run ubuntu (gnome based) and install say, amarok (kde based) then you will install a whole bunch of stuff that amarok needs which will include a large chunk of kde
<AceKing> ActionParsnip: Ok
<ActionParsnip> AceKing: some folks (like me) like to keep kde pure and gnome pure and not go between but there is nothing to stop you mixing things up
<ActionParsnip> AceKing: i just dislike bloat
<AceKing> ActionParsnip: I typed the name of the program in Terminal, and this is what I got: ace@ace-desktop:~$ esniper
<AceKing> Error: no auctions specified.
<AceKing> usage: esniper [-bdhHnmPrUv] [-c conf_file] [-l logdir] [-p proxy] [-q quantity]
<AceKing>        [-s secs|now] [-u user] (auction_file | [auction price ...])
<ActionParsnip> AceKing: if i were you i'd just get comfy with what you have and get all your stuff setup
<alarm_> hello, how can i put knetworkmanager to autostart after i login ?
<alarm_> i added it in "autostart" from the system settings, but didnt seem to start
<ActionParsnip> alarm_: you can create a symlink to it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<alarm_> i have to start it manualy from console every time
<alarm_> symlink meaning ?
<ActionParsnip> alarm_: like a windows shortcut (synonm)
<ActionParsnip> alarm_: what command do you have to run each time?
<ActionParsnip> alarm_: I'll give you the command
<alarm_> knetworkmanager
<AceKing> ActionParsnip: I've had Ubuntu 9.04 for a month now.. still getting used to it
<ActionParsnip> ln -s `which knetworkmanager` ~/.kde/Autostart/startknetworkmanager
<alarm_> it starts and then i can choose my wifi network (the plasma application is getting annoying since it has to get the verification first from kdewallet... which i dont want, and asks ALWAYS for the key as it doesnt save it)
<ActionParsnip> alarm_: you can name it whatever you want, i just improvised with startknetworkmanager
<ActionParsnip> alarm_: i'm unsure there dude, sorry
<alarm_> okie i will try the link first
<alarm_> if that works its ok.
<alarm_> i will know by the next reboot
<ActionParsnip> alarm_: it will make the app load at logon
<ActionParsnip> alarm_: you can do it with ANY app
<ActionParsnip> alarm_: you can even drop scripts in there and they will be ran
<alarm_> hmm strange
<alarm_> i just located knetworkmanager , its under /usr/bin
<alarm_> alarm@rockpc:/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins$ ls -s /usr/bin/knetworkmanager /home/alarm/.kde/Autostart/startknetworkmanager
<alarm_> oh sorry
<alarm_> i wrote LS
<alarm_> not ln...
<alarm_> my mistake
<alarm_> ok done
<ActionParsnip> alarm_: ln = LiNk  -s  = symbolic link
<alarm_> yeap , was my mistake
<ActionParsnip> alarm_: now when you log in it wil be ran for you
<alarm_> one more simple question as i could not locate this setting. how can i remove the roll over effects (of mouse) , not to show me notifications when i run over applications/buttons on the task bar ?
<ActionParsnip> alarm_: ln -s is very powerful nd makes the OS see a file when its a fake
<alarm_> ehmm i hope that helps
<ActionParsnip> alarm_: you can also do it with folders
<alarm_> yeap got the idea :)
<ActionParsnip> alarm_: folders are interesting though, if you cd into a symlinked folder then cd .. you will go back where you started and not to the containing folder of the folder which has been linked to
<ActionParsnip> alarm_: not sure about the mouse thing though
<ActionParsnip> alarm_: anything in mouse settings?
<alarm_> not sure, u mean you did not understand what i mean or not sure you do not know how to deactivate it ? :) i know my description wasnt that clear
<ActionParsnip> alarm_: like the little popup that says what it  is and previews etc?
<alarm_> let me be more expressive . when i roll the mouse over taskbar buttons (Firefox for example), a small window appears with the content of this application
<alarm_> i want to deactivate that
<alarm_> exactly that one
<alarm_> cant find its setting, or i missed it while going through the settings
<ActionParsnip> i think its tooltips or somesuch
<ActionParsnip> not sure really
<Authority> alarm_: right click on an empty space in the task manager, go to settings, then uncheck the tooltips
<Authority> alarm_: if you just want to get rid of the snapshot of the window but keep the name popup, that's a desktop effect you can turn off
<alarm_> ok found it. i could never access those settings to be honest. didnt know they exist
<alarm_> ok "changed"
<alarm_> lovely, thank you very much
<alarm_> both
<david_it> is it possible to integrate kde4 in ubuntu netbook remix...?
<ActionParsnip> david_it: netbook remix uses gnome, you can install kde apps and use them in the remix if you wish
<david_it> how to substitute nautilus with dolphin, for example?
<ActionParsnip> david_it: install dolphin, you may need to edit the interface slightly, i'm unsure
<david_it> ok to install dolphin... then, you don't know how to set dolphin as "default" when open a folder... right?
<tyler__> hi
<tyler__> get off all of you
<Tm_T> tyler__: er?
<tyler__> yes
<RProgrammer> I just set the OpenGL render mode for KWin to "Fallback" and now I can't log in
<RProgrammer> How can I manually reset it from the terminal; is there a config file?
<ahox> RProgrammer: remove the .kde/share/config/kwinrc
<ahox> RProgrammer, or change the entry Backend in this file
<RProgrammer> Excellent
 * RProgrammer is trying
<RProgrammer> Yep
<RProgrammer> Thanks a bunch
 * RProgrammer writes .kde/share/config in his fu journal
<petsounds> hello, can i get sth like dsp plugin for amarok? thanks
<hvm> Hi, what text file should I edit to disable desktop effects?
<hvm> hey are crashing the computer completely
<hvm> *they
<Dragnslcr> hvm- probably one of the kwin files in ~/.kde/share/config
<hvm> ye, fount it already
<hvm> thanks anywya
<hvm> hm, *found, *anyway
<hvm> ok, so did anyone have the same problem? when i activate desktop effects (i.e. compositing) it looks works ok for a few minutes and then the monitor goes to sleep and no input works, i have to reset
<igor> Hi, openning some sites konqueror writes port in the address bar  wich causes security troubles. Is there a way to fix it?
<Zorael> Can anyone recommend a decent DLNA media server app from which I could play media on my 360/PS3?
<safc> Zorael: fuppes?
<safc> igor: how does that cause security troubles?
<Zorael> safc: Any personal experience with that one? I see Mediatomb and gmediaserver in the repos
<safc> Zorael: I use one at home but can't for the life of me remember the name, it's not fuppes though :)
<safc> Zorael: so no experience of fuppes :)
<Zorael> safc: mmkay :3
<igor> safc: I get messages like "Security Breach or Incorrect Firewall.", if I remove port everithing is fine
<safc> Zorael: ah ushare is what i use :)
<safc> its quite good
<safc> igor: hmm, never came across that one
<Zorael> safc: I
<Zorael> *cough*
<safc> igor: have you an example site?
<Zorael> safc: I'll try it, thanks
<safc> Zorael: ok, enjoy :)
<runlevelten> NOT specifying different ports in the address bar is a security hassle tbh
<igor> safc: I have, but unfortunately  it's popular russian social netwotk((
<raphink> igor: what is the URL?
<igor> raphink: it won't work as you have to register first, I'll try to find some other example
<raphink> give the url anyway igor, I would like to see what social networks are popular in russia  :)
<runlevelten> aye, so would I
<Daviey> raphink: vkontakte.ru
<igor> raphink: ok)), http://vkontakte.ru
<raphink> oh, facebook color scheme and font ;)
<tyler_> waht
<igor> yep, very similar))
<raphink> and icons
<tyler_> i did not know that
 * raphink is happy wave might still replace all the social networks :)
<tyler_> no
<raphink> tyler_d: ?
<raphink> igor: ok, so this russian facebook clone calls urls with explicit ports
<raphink> what ports does it call? 80? 443?
<tyler_> i like ice cream
<raphink> tyler_: great
<igor> raphink: yes, but only when I use konqueror from kde 4.2, for firefox it's ok, port 80
<raphink> igor: if I type http://google.com:80 in konqueror, it works fine
<runlevelten> raphink: yes, it'll be the server or some other software giving that error
<tyler_> waht
<runlevelten> like a firewall on the local machine, or a firewall appliance?
<raphink> runlevelten: probably, I've never seen that error in konqueror
<tyler_> oh
<raphink> runlevelten: I doubt it comes from the website, as the website is fully in Russian
<runlevelten> igor: what port does the website also operate on - is it 443 or 8080?
<igor> raphink: but I don't know why konqueror specifies port in adress bar? It almost never  happens for other sites.  http://vkontakte.ru:80
<igor> url is  http://vkontakte.ru:80/..
<runlevelten> raphink: you say that, but the error messages from the server are in english
<runlevelten> (nginx)
<igor> yes
<tyler_> i don`t care if it is russin
<runlevelten> Ok, that's odd
<raphink> runlevelten: if you mean webserver messages sure, I expected applicative messages
<raphink> of course it must be nginx ;)
<runlevelten> raphink: indeed, and that other business sounded like that - however in this case, that server doesn't seem to do it
<runlevelten> why would it with :80 on the end after all :)
<igor> yes, that's the question
<runlevelten> I wonder if there's some other software or device running in between that thinks the :80 is naughty
<runlevelten> ie from the actual request as a string
<raphink> which it is not
<runlevelten> igor - can you pastebin the exact error message, verbatim, please?
<|PaperTiger|> can someone name a video player that supports WMV files
<igor> "Security Breach or Incorrect Firewall."
<raphink> |PaperTiger|: vlc, mplayer
<runlevelten> so let's see if google will tell us which hardware or software firewall is matching that :80 as a bad thing then
<raphink> igor: try to go to http://google.com:80
<runlevelten> that's a good idea :)
<|PaperTiger|> raphink, thanks
<igor> raphink: it's ok, and it doesn't show 80 in the adress bar
<raphink> igor: then it doesn't come from konqueror for sure
<raphink> which I reckon in weird
<runlevelten> hrmz
<safc> googling that error turns up lots of russian pages!
<raphink> safc: could be linked to nginx I guess
<raphink> nginx is mostly used on russian websites iirc
<safc> whats nginx?
<runlevelten> it's interesting to note that almost every google result on that exact string is in Russian
<raphink> runlevelten: vkontaktie claims 33M users
<runlevelten> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q="security+Breach+or+Incorrect+Firewall."
<raphink> so if other users have this issue on this website, it's not surprising
<safc> does it happen on any other websites?
<igor> I havn't found another example
<runlevelten> Normally however, I would expect one or two english results for an english error message if it came from some popularly used software
<runlevelten> even if only the developers who wrote the error message may speak english on the same website, heh
<Guest67550> hey
<jpedroza> Can someone point me to a plasmoid or application for managing Verizon Broadband connections that actually works? I have been fighting with the new NetworkManager plasmoid since the release of 9.04 and it just doesn't work, period. It is fine for wired and wireless connections, but for CDMA it is, well, fatally flawed.
<igor> anyway thx all)
<jpedroza> Does anyone know if you can still use knetworkmanager with 9.04?
<jussi01> jpedroza: yes, you can
<jussi01> simply remove the plasmoid, install knetwork manager and alt+f2 knetworkmanager
<jpedroza> jussi01: I will give it a shot. Can't be any worse than the plasmoid.
<jussi01> jpedroza: also, if you are happy installing some gnome components, you can install network-manager-gnome and then run nm-applet. this is nice as it has built in broadband connection support.
<jpedroza> jussi01: I am not sure what to do. I do know that I now get to restart X because just adding a plasmoid crashed my dock.
<jpedroza> biab
<runlevelten> reports that machines will explode if you run gnome apps in a k environment and vice versa, are greatly exaggerated :)
<raphink> for the most, they will crash irreversibly
<raphink> ;)
<voicu> So I have a radeon 9600 SE video card. with the xorg-radeon drivers compositing crashes after a few minutes, the builtin fglrx drivers crash when X starts and the fglrx drivers from amd's site work in 16bit mode only :P
<voicu> also, wtf is up with this new xorg.conf file?
<voicu> how do i specify X options?
<voicu> and don't say i should just use the radeon drivers without compositing because that's not a solution, only a compromise
<tomsdale> voicu: read about /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ and the options you can put in there. I think I read an article about that on fsdaily.com recently
<tomsdale> generally configuration that used to go into one xorg.conf file you ca
<strapi> hello
<tomsdale> n now put in seperate xml files. Once you get the hang of it it actually works quite ok.
<strapi> kerestem ubuntun vnc servert és kliens progit
<strapi> megtaláltam a csomagok között és telepítettem
<strapi> de most nem találom :(
<tomsdale> !en | strappi
<voicu> hm, quite complicated
<ubottu> strappi: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<strapi> sorry
<tomsdale> np - I'd try to help if I would understand :-)
<voicu> but i think i found a bug that's discussing this
<strapi> i find vnc server and kliens
<voicu> i mean a bug on the forums
<strapi> i find it
<voicu> bugs don't discuss ubuntu :P
<strapi> ok
<strapi> by
<tomsdale> yeah - I have a similar problem with the current NVidia driver. I simply reverted to the older version which is now stable. voicu, did you ever have your card working under another version of ubuntu?
<voicu> yes, it worked fine till kubu 8.04 or something
<voicu> i used kubuntu on and off for a few years
<tomsdale> Is there a chance you could try the same - just roll back a driver release earlier. Don't know how it works exactly in ATI land.
<voicu> in the forum someone suggested to use another kernel
<voicu> i'll try that
<JuJuBee> can I configure a remote machine to allow me to share its desktop if I can ssh to it?
<tomsdale> For the crashes I and some other experienced with our NVidia card people were also thinking it was the kernel. Seems to turn out to be the driver now though, just in case kernel doesn't work you might want to try that as well voicu
<voicu> yeah, i will
<jpedroza> jussi01: No good connecting with knetworkmanager. The connection worked under 8.10, but fails under 9.04. I am reverting to NetworkManager, as that at least lets me use my 802.11G wireless.
<jpedroza> The card is recognized, but NEtworkManager says that the serial port is disconnected...
<jpedroza> dmesg when I insert the card: http://pastebin.com/m25b26792
<tomsdale> jpedroza: have you tried restarting after the card is inserted? I noticed on my dell that if I use the kill switch in a session afterwards the network management is dead and won't rerecognize my wifi
<jpedroza> tomsdale: It doesn't matter if I insert the card after I boot up, or boot with it inserted.
<jpedroza> tomsdale: It shows up, but show disconnected.
<jpedroza> The frustrating part is that all of this worked fine until 9.04.
<petsounds> hello, can someone guide me to install XBMC? thanks.
<jpedroza> tomsdale: You are correct about NEtworkManager crashing, or freezing in my case, if I disconnect the card.
<coz_> hey guys... I have this "folder view" widget on the desktop showing  files that are on my desktop... any way to actually have my files on the desktop show on the desktop? :)
<tomsdale> jpedroza: I think networkmanager in KDE can still do with some love. I too have intermittand problems. Might be also because I still have my home folder from the Alpha 5 days
<hdgdl> hallo
<ReggaeMan> join #ubuntu-de
<RProgrammer> Say I install an app that doesn't show up in the menus; how do I add it?
<jpedroza> RProgrammer: Right click on the K menu and go to Menu Editor
<jpedroza> RProgrammer: You can add the application there.
<RProgrammer> Oooh sweet
<RProgrammer> Does "Restore to System menu" pull from /usr/share/menu ?
<jpedroza> RProgrammer: Not sure
<jpedroza> brb, restarting X
<jpedroza> Ok, I got the card to be recognized, there is a connection set up in NetworkManager, but when I try and connect I get the following in /var/log/syslog: http://pastebin.com/d400a51d9
<jpedroza> It would appear that the NetworkManager is just borked
<jpedroza> Epic Fail when it comes to setting up a serial connection.
<RProgrammer> I agree
<coz_> hey guys   4.2.2 is on jaunty   is it wise to update to 4.2.4?  and if so are there repositories for it?
<RProgrammer> Use wicd
<coz_> sorry  that is kde 4.2.2
<jpedroza> RProgrammer: Does that work with Broadband cards, or just 802.11a,b,g,n, etc?
<canen_> anyone know why ctrl+enter wouldn't be working in the kopete edit window?
<RProgrammer> Oh, I don't know
<canen_> as soon as bug is fixed in kopete another crops up that prevents me from using it
<canen_> *sigh* back to pidgin i guess
<shadon> sera
<RProgrammer> My WiFi is what broke for me
<jpedroza> RProgrammer: I can do WiFi with NetworkManager, it is just Verizon Broadband that fails.
<jpedroza> Would these questions be better directed at the #kde folks?
<tomsdale> I'm not sure whether the networkmanager is pure kde or ubuntu managed. My guess is is actually ubuntu since there were several updates after the release.
<tomsdale> but just a guess.
<tomsdale> In KDE Under all effects there is the effect "show paint". It draws and colours rectangles of areas on your screen that were recently refreshed.
<juan__> esnpanosh
<juan__> hola
<tomsdale> I think it's more of a developer tool than anything useful but I have the problem that in the same areas little rectangles are drawn around buttons although the effect is switched off.
<juan__> hola
<jpedroza> hey juan__
<tomsdale> !es | juan__
<ubottu> juan__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<France1159> hello everyone
<SeanTater> Plasma was using 100% of my CPU, so I ran "killall plasma" since "kquitapp plasma" wouldn't work
<SeanTater> Now my screen is black, except for a yakuake terminal
<SeanTater> So how do I get back to a login screen?
<Peace-konversati> SeanTater: alt f2
<Peace-konversati> SeanTater: plasma
<Peace-konversati> in other words execute : plasma
<SeanTater> So that's it? I can just start plasma like that again? Cool!
<SeanTater> I thought the only way to get it back would be to log back in again
<SeanTater> Thanks!
<ncfi1013> what is the key combination/hotkeys for turning off slowkeys?
<RProgrammer> ncfi1013: Look at System Settings -> Accessibility
<ncfi1013> RProgrammer good idead so simple i didnt even think about it
<RProgrammer> Like me and not realizing configuring the keyboard shortcuts would be in System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse
<RProgrammer> Does anyone know offhand if the computer's name is recorded anywhere but the 'hostname'?
<ncfi1013> RProgrammer: ok so what i did was system settings>accessibility>activation gestures tab and unchecked the "use gestures for activating sticky keys and slow keys" option and pressed apply.
<ncfi1013> will that do what i want it to if i use a wireless keyboard?
<RProgrammer> Do you want slowkeys turned on?
<ncfi1013> no turned off
<RProgrammer> Then uncheck "Use slow keys" under "Keyboard Filters" and "Use gestures for activating sticky keys and slow keys" under "Activation Gestures" then hit "Apply"
<ncfi1013> done
<RProgrammer> That's what you want
<coz_> hey guys   I notice in kde  that the standard keyboard shortcut for home is  alt+home  but it doens  work nor   does changing tht keybinding  seem to work
<coz_> any suggestions?
<RProgrammer> In my experience, changing keybindings for certain actions is incredibly finicky and can require many reboots (especially for window manager actions), so you might try logging out and back in
<ncfi1013> it was already like that i guess but the wireless keyboard just wont work after everything ive tried: changing batteries, pressing shift for 30 seconds, etc.
<RProgrammer> But in all cases it usually doesn't change it for running apps
<coz_> RProgrammer,   I will  try that but it origianlly didnt work with alt+home  but let me try
<RProgrammer> ncfi1013: So it doesn't work at all?
<ncfi1013> yes and this isnt the first time ive tried
<RProgrammer> This has nothing to do with slowkeys, this is a linux driver issue
<RProgrammer> Open a terminal as root and run the command 'showkey'
<RProgrammer> Then type on the keyboard when it's all connected (wirelessly) and see if anything happens on the terminal
<ncfi1013> "Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console" is the result. if i used the wireless keyboard i would not be able to type any of this
<RProgrammer> sudo
<RProgrammer> "terminal as root"
<damian_07> i delete my system tray in KDE 4,1. I can't move him to the right side of  toolbar
<damian_07> how i can move system tray to right
<damian_07> ?
<bleuman> hi i am new user for kubuntu
<ubunturos> !hi | bleuman,
<ubottu> bleuman,: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bleuman> i need to know more infos about using kubuntu
<janek> google.pl
<Vermux> what is the recommended partition size for OS? lets say Kubuntu, xp, vista, 08 server etc..?
<serdarkahya> hi
<serdarkahya> hi from TURKEY, ANTALYA
<xPliCt> is there a possibility to use the old kile version on .04?
<xPliCt> *9.04
<kottlett> hi! will kde 4.2.4 come into the main repository of 9.04 at some time, or will I always need to use the ppa for it?
<jemand> Hi all, any suggestions for an colored Laser Printer under Kubuntu?
<jemand> small one?
<w-heat> hi, I've added the backports PPA as per the instructions at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.1, but I'm not getting any option to upgrade to amarok 2.1 - just 3 blocked amarok updates (2:2.0.2)
<skafti> problem with k mail sending mail not working
<skafti> problem with k mail sending mail not working
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<demian> ¿?
<jussi01> skafti: be a little more verbose, whats the error message, your setup... etc?
<demian> alguien q kiera conversar
<jussi01> !es
<demian> hablas español?
<ActionParsnip> !es | demian
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: bot has lag...
<ActionParsnip> bah
<jussi01> or isnt present
<skafti> Transport 'Asel.is' is invalid
<demian> where areyou from
<skafti> this is the error message
<ActionParsnip> demian: /join #ubuntu-es
<skafti> like i have the wrong smtp server
<demian> ok! thank you
<skafti> i tryed it on claws mail and it works there
<demian> i'm studying english, so i can practise here :P
<demian> good bye
<skafti> bye
<skafti> kmail sending feuture is not working i am able to receve mail but not send i get the error message "Transport 'Asel.is' is invalid" though my smpt settings are correct
<skafti> asel.is is my receve server
<hubar> how do I install KDE desktop on top of ubuntu 9.04?
<hubar> Do I need any specific repository?
<hubar> other than the default one...
<hubar> Anyone?
<Dragnslcr> hubar- you just have to install the kubuntu-desktop package
<miglo> hi! I've upgraded to 9.04 and have now a problem with my DSL connection
<hubar> Can I say, remove the kde stuff with removing kubuntu-desktop too?
<miglo> in 8.10 it was automatically established but this procedure does not work in 9.04 anymore
<Dragnslcr> hubar- I think it's a bit more than that, but it's definitely possible
<Tm_T> hubar: no, removing kubuntu-desktop removes nothing but that package alone (which contains nothing)
<hubar> Tm_T, then how do I remove it?
<miglo> so I have to establish it manually with "poff; pon dsl-provider"  :-(
<Dragnslcr> !puregnome | hubar
<ubottu> hubar: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<hubar> ahhaa I see
<w-heat> anyone have any idea why amarok 2.1 isn't in my upgrades list?
<hubar> thanks!
<valgaav> w-heat: maybe because it's a feature release and not an security or bug fix  release
<valekk> http://tatanka.com.br/ies4linux
<valgaav> will get into karmic but not into janunty that's how it is most likely
<JontheEchidna> it might eventually get into -backports
<w-heat> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.1 says: Packages are available for Kubuntu. Users of the Karmic development release can upgrade their Amarok packages. Users of our stable 9.04 release can install it from the Kubuntu Backports PPA.
<w-heat> I've added the deb line, but still no upgrade :/
<JontheEchidna> w-heat: even after a sudo apt-get update?
<w-heat> i've done sudo apt-get update, but it still isn't showing in KPackageKit
<DanDan> hello .. I have recently upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 (amd64) and have a broken packagae ( flashplugin-nonfree ) ..it wont be removed / reinstalled / or deleted by deleting the files manually !!!! .. ANYONE Plz :( !! ..
<DanDan> and when I finally found a bug report .. and  i reported it in launchpad and then I get a msg that because I have skipped releases !! the report is not supported !! WTH
<skafti> kmail sending feuture is not working i am able to receve mail but not send i get the error message "Transport 'Asel.is' is invalid" though my smpt settings are correct
<skafti> asel.is is my receve server
<valgaav> DanDan: even with Synaptic or apt-get commandline ?
<DanDan> valgaav : NOTHING :( ..
<valgaav> that's strange
<adasz> my kubuntu is no more updating the system, where is the error?
<valgaav> maybe try apt-get --fix-broken ?
<valgaav> or
<valgaav> apt-get remove --force-yes
<valgaav> I'm talking about the flash issue here
<DanDan> valgaav : just apt-get remove --force-yes ? without name of flash ?
<valgaav> with the name
<valgaav> of the package
<valgaav> and sudo before :)
<DanDan> valgaav : ill try that later i gtg now thnx :)(
<valgaav> but anyway if you upgraded from8.04
<valgaav> to 9.04
<valgaav> you shouldn't do that
<valgaav> you shoudl first update to 8.10 then to 9.04
<valgaav> more downlaoding but safer
<jussi01> !enter | valgaav
<ubottu> valgaav: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PhrkOnLsh> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/06/aseigobrainidle.html <--- ahh plasma kde4 running on an s60
<KGant> hi, does anybody know the repository of opera, where I can download opera 10?
<PhrkOnLsh> KGant:  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&ei=phsoSsmfA5DglQeUlOnXBw&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=opera+10+ubuntu&spell=1
<miglo> KGant : deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<KGant> thx
<sparr> In knetworkmanager I can do New Connection > wlan0 and see a list of wireless networks, then pick one and put in the security key... now that network is listed on the main knetworkmanager menu under wlan0 as (WPA) with decent signal, but absolutely nothing happens (except the menu closing) when I click it to try to connect.
<sparr> my first question is...  why do i have wlan0 but not ath0?
<vbgunz> when I switch on a dark theme, some webpages just become uglier because the designers forget to color everything. Is there a stylesheet that I can use that'll pretend to be a lighter theme in konqueror?
<romullo> hello
<romullo> anyone here have installed the amarok 2.1 on kubuntu 9.04?
<romullo> the last.fm stuff just gone oO
<drvoodoo> romullo: yes i've
<sparr> I am trying the KDE 3.5 remix of Kubuntu 9.04 but it doesn't properly configure my wireless network adapter.  Network-Manager is not part of KDE, why did this functionality break?
<drvoodoo> is it enabled under settings - internet services?
<romullo> drvoodoo: that's the problem.. there is no one service available on settings
<romullo> oO
<w-heat> I still can't get the amarok 2.1 update to work. Added the deb line and it's just not in the list of available updates :(
<drvoodoo> romullo: that's strange. how did you install it. from which ppa or did you compile yourself?
<romullo> from ppa
<romullo> w-heat: i've to disable some repositories, after that the updates become available
<w-heat> ah, which did you disable romullo?
<romullo> w-heat: i'll take a look...
<w-heat> thank you :)
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<drvoodoo> romullo, from which ppa did you install amarok2.1?
<MetaMorfoziS> Is that possible to hibernate only one program?
<romullo> drvoodoo: ppa backports
<drvoodoo> ok
<w-heat> the only PPA I have listed is backports and it's still not showing up
<w-heat> just 3 blocked updates
<romullo> w-heat: ppa bogdanb and ppa kubuntu-ppa
<MetaMorfoziS> I wan't to store a program's execution state, then start it, like when the whole os does the same
<romullo> i disabled these two
<drvoodoo> w-heat, what updates are blocked?
<drvoodoo> which i mean :D
<w-heat> amarok-common-2:2.0.2mysql5.1.30-0ubuntu3, amarok-2:2.0.2mysql5.1.30-0ubuntu3 and amarok-dbg-2:2.0.2mysql5.1.30-0ubuntu3
<w-heat> drvoodoo: any ideas?
<romullo> drvoodoo: well, i don't know what happened... i think i'll install it again
<drvoodoo> ok, 2.0.2 packages are definitly old ones :D
<romullo> drvoodoo: thank you =)
<w-heat> yeah, quite! shall I remove amarok and see if the new ver is correct?
<drvoodoo> no problem
<m45h> Hey people
<m45h> sorry in the wrong channel
<drvoodoo> w-heat: i had the same problem two weeks ago when i had installed a beta of 2.1
<m45h> which IRC channel is for Ubuntu deksotp anyone know
<w-heat> drvoodoo: did removing + reinstalling fix?
<drvoodoo> sorry, i don't remember  any more. but you can try it
<w-heat> haha - worked - thanks drvoodoo :)
<drvoodoo> great! no problem
<Scunizi> why does digicam have a kmail depends?
<LuisJa> i need some help here guys, it seems there r some problems with ares with wine: i dont know where it saves the music i saved
<amgarchIn9> hi, how can I change the master-password in kwallet?
<tsimpson> Scunizi: it doesn't
<amgarchIn9> or, rather how do I make wireless applet not to ask for any password at all?
<ActionParsnip> !ares
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ares
<LuisJa> lol
<tsimpson> LuisJa: somewhere in ~/.wine
<ActionParsnip> LuisJa: ares is just a win32 gnutella client
<ActionParsnip> LuisJa: there are native clients for linux
<ActionParsnip> !gnutella
<ubottu> Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<Scunizi> tsimpson: well.... when trying to install digikam in gnome it does. :(
<LuisJa> tsimpson: not t
<ActionParsnip> LuisJa: saves heartache and blood pressure
<LuisJa> tru, i already checked in wine, no musik in there
<Scunizi> tsimpson: as well as phonon, konqueror and dolphin
<tsimpson> Scunizi: there is an indirect suggests, but no depends or recommends
<LuisJa> and whats the more similar p2p client to ares?
<Scunizi> tsimpson: I should preface this with ubuntu vs. 8.10 not 9.04..
<amgarchIn9> LuisJa: find ~/ -name \*.mp3
<LoreCaster> hey all, I've got a Canon Imageclass D760... and i cannot find drivers. Who can advise me as to how to get my system to pick it up?
<LuisJa> its because i like ares, and ¡t sucks wine cant totally make it works :(
<ActionParsnip> LuisJa: see above
<LuisJa> if i use those, i will have the exact same results in the search than in ares?
<ActionParsnip> LuisJa: can't see why not
<LuisJa> what u r triying to tell me is than those programs can acces ares net, so if I search a daddy yankee song, and i got 500 results in ares, and if i search the same, i will have the same 500 results?
<LuisJa> in the linux native*
<ActionParsnip> LuisJa: yes, its a client for the same network using the same protocol
<LuisJa> oh LOL nice
<LoreCaster> :( can no one help me?
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: let me websearch
<LoreCaster> thanks ActionParsnip
<LuisJa> but whats the better ares based program for linux than u can recommend me?
<LuisJa> the best one u know from those
<DaSkreech> adasz: hello
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: i can't find anything at all. Canon arent overly friendly with Linux, unlike HP
<ActionParsnip> LuisJa: there is no best, try them all see which you prefer
<LoreCaster> -tear- where does that leave me ActionParsnip?
<LoreCaster> ActionParsnip: my brother gave me the machine, the d760, and it's only problem is a blown fuse... i'd HATE to have to revert to winblows in order to get such a sweet printer to work.
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: you could share it with a win pc. Maybe you could hasstle canon for support
<LoreCaster> if they don't offer it, i figure i won't get any help at all. hasstle or none.
<LoreCaster> i don't -have- a windows PC readily accessable...
<LoreCaster> and wine doesn't help, nor does vbox.
<Scunizi> tsimpson: here's a shot of the depends list when installing on gnome.. the list for suggests and recommends is short http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/9228/5363342
 * LoreCaster is frustrated :P
<LoreCaster> i can't find any drivers for my HP PhotoSmart R742 camera either.
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: wine and vbox use the host resources, if the printer isnt configured it will not be available as a resource
<LoreCaster> as i said :(
<tsimpson> Scunizi: bad link
<LuisJa> thx a lot ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: if you attatch it, you may find its just a disk in the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<scherfa> Hello, i tried to install amarok 2.1 but ic could not update on my 64bit jaunty .. are the packages ok?
<Scunizi> tsimpson: try this one. http://yfrog.com/5953633421p
<LoreCaster> ActionParsnip: what am i looking for now?
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: you will see your internal devices and one will be smaller and most likely a single partition
<LoreCaster> ActionParsnip: in places; computer... i only see my storage partition, my filesystem partition and my optical...
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: sudo fdisk -l  is a konsole command
<LoreCaster> i know, i hopped in there... i see sda 1, 2, 3, and 5... linux, extended, HPFS/NTFS and linux swqp
<LoreCaster> is the HPFS the HP camera? if so, how do i access sda3?
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: you need to mount it
<tsimpson> Scunizi: it's not loading
<ActionParsnip> !mount > LoreCaster
<ubottu> LoreCaster, please see my private message
<Scunizi> tsimpson: loads fine here..
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: you may find digikam picks it up nicely too ;)
<ActionParsnip> !info digikam
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:0.10.0-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 8271 kB, installed size 27936 kB
<LoreCaster> using gnome :)
<lovre> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: did you look at the link.. one of the depends is kmail
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: the gtkam may see it
<LoreCaster> installing gtkam now
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: what is that a result of?
<tsimpson> Scunizi: it's very-very slow
<tsimpson> Scunizi: still waiting for the image
<LoreCaster> are there any extensions or such that i can download for linux that -may- allow me to just print? nothing fancy? on my canon
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: that's the list of depends when I tag digikam for install on ubuntu 8.10 gnome.
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: yep because it may be a dep of one of the apps thet are in kde stuff
<Scunizi> tsimpson: came up here almost instantly.  Here's a complete link from the original that got truncated. http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/9228/53633421.png
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: maybe digikam has an email feature which uses kmail
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: etc
<LoreCaster> ActionParsnip: it's not detecting my R742... it's detecting an M407, and even THEN it's getting an error
<LuisJa> ActionParsnip: one question, why either frostwire or limewire r  not on the repositories?
<ActionParsnip> !limewire
<ubottu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: I guess.. but still you'd think it might link to Evolution if that was the case.. as in the "system default".
<LuisJa> ok lol, i think i will try frost
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: i guess, its a dep anyhoo. I guess you gotta suck it up
<LoreCaster> AHH!!! GOT THE CAMERA!!!
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: nice
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: feels good doesnt it :)
<LoreCaster> spent 3 weeks pounding my face off a wall to get where i AM with linux... and i like to think that i'm half-way proficient now... lol. but drivers are always the dog of it all.
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: I'll stick with fspot as much as I have a love/hate relationship with it. and I don't like installing picassa because I prefer not to have wine on my system.
<LoreCaster> i need wine, that's the worst part... i need to use AUTOCAD for my work (engineering)... and vbox is just... no.
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: you could take the storage out if you can and jam it in a card reader
<Zengol> How would i get Adept to quit telling me to upgrade to 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: use this guide for wine: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: not sure what you mean by that...
<LoreCaster> i practically live on WINEhq :) no worries... the probelm is CAD, not wine. it's a heavy 3D rendering tool...
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: if you can, remove the memory from the cam then use a card reader, the thing will ten be a simple partition
<ActionParsnip> !cad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cad
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: you might be wanting that comment to go the the person with the HP camera.. I don't have an issue with a camera.  I always remove the card and use a reader..
<ActionParsnip> that too
<ActionParsnip> big brother is rotting my brain
<tsimpson> Scunizi: you'll need to use "sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends digikam" to stop apt installing the recommended packages
<tsimpson> Scunizi: it's kipi-plugins that recommends kmail, so if you want the plugins you should use the --no-install-recommends option when installing that too
<DaSkreech> LoreCaster: Welcome to Linux and Kubuntu :)
<LoreCaster> I love linux... i don't nkow if i could go back to windows now... it's been nearly 2 months... and i prefer Gnome, all the same.
<DaSkreech> Zengol: There shuld be an option in the config somewhere >_>
<LoreCaster> KDE is a performance-drain. i'm all about those precious half-seconds ;)
<Scunizi> tsimpson: ah.. ok.. will digikam actually work without the depends?
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: then install LXDE or Fluxbox or XFCE or flwm
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: they are lighter than gnome and run faster
<LoreCaster> REALLY?! :D
<ActionParsnip> yeah totally. I use LXDE for that reason
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<DaSkreech> !fluxbox | LoreCaster
<ubottu> LoreCaster: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<DaSkreech> !fluxbuntu
<ubottu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: http://lxde.org/sites/default/files/images/desktop_full.preview.png
<LoreCaster> All the same, i may stick with Gnome... but i'll read more into these. I like the gnome interface. I'm getting a quad-core 2.2ghz machine with 4gb of 800mhz ram...
<LoreCaster> -shivers- can't wait.
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: you can stil use gnome apps, just a different frontend
<LoreCaster> so... all things considered... what is the FASTEST gnome-built front-end? i'm sure there's much debate... but i want to squeeze every iota out of this system
<tsimpson> Scunizi: yes, it's not a dependency, just an enhancement
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: flwm imho
<LoreCaster> oh yeah?
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: its damn fast but in no way pretty and not easy for new users, some people swear by it
<ActionParsnip> !info flwm
<ubottu> flwm (source: flwm): Fast Light Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.02+cvs20080422-4 (jaunty), package size 42 kB, installed size 156 kB
<LoreCaster> not after pretty. :)
<LoreCaster> hmmmmmm... should install that one on this box and see how it runs, before i get my monster :D
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: could try a vbox to test
<LoreCaster> if it's only a shell, couldn't i install it and leave it in the switcher?
<LoreCaster> destroying this partition in a few days anyway
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: its a DE, you can instal it and test later
<LoreCaster> DE? desktop environment... so i can switch at login?
<LuisJa> ActionParsnip: i tried installing frostwire and limewire with PKPackagekit, and it says a unknown error happened, i also tried looking for my song in gtk, but 0 results, when thats impossible, because its a daddy yankee song lol
<ActionParsnip> LuisJa: it beyond my knowledge now. Idont use the gnutela network
<LuisJa> oh damn lol, well anyways thx for the help
<julio> hello
<julio> french ubuntu please
<ActionParsnip> could try a different cient maybe
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<julio> thanks
<julio> take care
<DaSkreech> LoreCaster: there is only one Gnome built front end ... Gnome
<DaSkreech> Well not true you can get Gnome 3 now
<DaSkreech> But that's by no means faster
<LoreCaster> what i meant is that all my gnome programs will work with it.
<LoreCaster> but hey, anything built by gnomes has gotta be solid.
<harjot> Guys could anyone help me install madwifi????
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: you ca ru any app in any DE
<LoreCaster> oh!! i thought they were specific... coolies.
<DaSkreech> !frostwire | LuisJa
<ubottu> LuisJa: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ActionParsnip> harjot: sudo apt-get instal madwifi-tools
<DaSkreech> LoreCaster: All your gnome programs will work with whatever you use.
<LoreCaster> so... is there any way to run this laser printer? no frills... just to spit out toner-smeared printer?
<DaSkreech> This aint Mac :)
<harjot> ok ty
<harjot> ActionParsnip: Does that install the driver too??
<joshjtl> can anyone help me figure out how to disable touchpad while usb mouse is plugged in?
<DaSkreech> joshjtl: Hard answer would be HAL rules
<pteague> why do i keep getting "malformed url" errors when trying to do stuff locally in konqueror ?
<harjot> Guys could anyone help me install madwifi????
<ActionParsnip> harjot: madwifi is a driver set, so yes
<harjot> so it will install the drivers too???
<harjot> not just the ''tools''
<harjot> guys
<joshjtl> DaSkreech: i have http://fpaste.org/paste/13919 in /etc/udev/rules.d/01-touchpad.rules
<joshjtl> and syncliet TouchpadOff=1 ... and =0 works
<joshjtl> but plugging in my usb mouse doesnt turn off touchpad
<DaSkreech> That looks like it should owrk :-/
<ActionParsnip> harjot: its called tools but is a driver set
<ActionParsnip> !info madwifi-tools
<ubottu> madwifi-tools (source: madwifi-tools): tools for the Multiband Atheros Driver for WiFi. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.4+r3685.20080531+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 55 kB, installed size 272 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hurd-i386 i386 mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<harjot> it says it isnt under synaptic but thanks anyway cause i just installed an old version i had
<meloni3> hello
<ActionParsnip> harjot: it will install via apt-get
<meloni3> i've a serious problem with kubuntu 9.04: i've just installed it and after working for a few mins the graphic-signal for my monitor is gone suddenly... (had the same prob with the live-cd, but now with installed version too)
<ActionParsnip> !hi |  meloni3
<ubottu> meloni3: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> meloni3: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded? Did you verify the CD once initially booted to?
<meloni3> no
<ActionParsnip> so you installed the OS without checking the ISO you had was complete and ok
<ActionParsnip> I suggest you do this now. The CD you have may be garbaged and therefore useless
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | meloni3
<ubottu> meloni3: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<meloni3> i'm not sure but i guess that only happens if i activate the extended desktop effects (like transparency)...
<coz_> hey guys   I installed  krecipes  but  it   crashes  let me get terminal readd out
<meloni3> iso-file is okay
<joshjtl> hi folks I'm trying to have my touchpad disable when i plug in my usb mouse... synclient Touchpad=1 works, but having this file in /etc/udev/rules.d/01-touchpad.rules with: http://fpaste.org/paste/13919 doesnt work to disable touchpad when i plug in usb mouse...
<meloni3> can i check the cd in windows too?
<ActionParsnip> meloni3: you check the cd by booting to it then selecting check cd for defects
<meloni3> i know
<coz_> http://pastebin.com/m4dcde010
<meloni3> i'm pretty sure that the cd is ok, but i'll test it now and come again if it's okay..
<harjot_> harjot: ????
<harjot_> harjot: are u a real
 * ActionParsnip doesnt get why people dont check stuff
<LoreCaster> alright... that was wierd... now, i've got my camera figured out... but i really need that printer figured out now. D760 Canon ImageClass... ubuntu 9.04... situation desperate :P
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: canon dont like linux
<nighteagle> Hi everybody
<nighteagle> is there a way to make kubuntu (Jaunty) faster, more reactive?
<meloni3> hello
<LoreCaster> i know, ActionParsnip... but... I am in akind of a bad spot here. I'm not prepared to go back to windows vista or explore windows 7... even XP, though the lesser of all evils... I cannot allow this gifted printer go to waste :(
<harjot_> LoreCaster: Well said
<LoreCaster> lol
<harjot_> canon printer???
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: then keep digging maybe there is an equiv driver that will fly
<harjot_> not pixma??
<LoreCaster> the front reads Canon :)
<meloni3> i've a severe problem with kubuntu: after working with it for a few mins my graphic-signal is gone suddenly (monitor=black; can't control anythin, no strg-alt-backspace etc.) - does anyone have an idea what could be wrong? (i think it's only when i activate "extended desktop effects"...)
<LoreCaster> that's not very encouraging... ActionParsnip:P
<LoreCaster> i'll keep nosing around
<harjot_> ok il help
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: its all i can say really. don't you think?
<LoreCaster> never said you were hiding anything, but it still doesn't help much. LOL, it's like a tech support who tries for an hour to solve an unfixable problem... not much either of us can do.
<LoreCaster> i don't blame you... linux has ALWAYS had a dog of a problem with printers. and the ideal printer for a decent price is not always linux compatable
<ActionParsnip> i spend the extra cash to get compatible stuff on purpose
<meloni3> does anybody have an idea to my prob?
<LoreCaster> ActionParsnip: ... i'm poor. :P
<LoreCaster> i cannot help you meloni3... sorry :(
<ActionParsnip> meloni3: have you installed video drivers?
<meloni3> ActionParsnip: no, how to do this?
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: old hardware is very compatible ;)
<meloni3> my video card is onboard ati x1050
<LoreCaster> but not always what i can find, or to suit my needs
<harjot_> LoreCaster: anything under cups
<harjot_> ?
<ActionParsnip> meloni3: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<LoreCaster> you'd think though... that with the linux-revolution in europe... where many government and school systems are abandoning M$... they'd cover linux
<harjot_> canon pppimxa mp530 is amazing a fully compatible
<ActionParsnip> LoreCaster: its adding pressure to manufacturers but some still refuse
<LoreCaster> i was -given- this printer, as i said
<meloni3> i'm not in kubuntu at the mom cause it doesn't work for a long time, i think the output is "..ati x1250.." but it's wrong, it's x1050
<harjot_> yaa
<ActionParsnip> meloni3: its what ubuntu sees it as, not what you think it is
<meloni3> ActionParsnip: it there an ati-driver in the repo?
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<meloni3> so u think a proper driver would help?
<ActionParsnip> meloni3: well yeah, they will help greatly
<meloni3> ok i'll see, thank you!
<harjot_> LoreCaster: i may have found a solution
<LoreCaster> :o
<meloni3> will boot kubuntu now and tell u what lspci | grep -i vga says
<harjot_> LoreCaster: i tell u when im ready [im a sloow 12 year old]
<harjot_> Lore
<harjot_> caster
<harjot_> ive lost the solution
<LoreCaster> what leads did you get if any, how did you go about losing it?
<lovre> how can i generate a sound in console? a beep or something, just to check if sound i sok?
<harjot_> i kind of messed my keyboard
<ActionParsnip> lovre: mplayer will play music from console
<lovre> ActionParsnip: how to make alsa default?
<harjot_> i did the sort of search for canon d700 imageclass linux drivers
<LoreCaster> http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/software/linux/ best lead i could find... feels like a dead end nonetheless
<ActionParsnip> !sound > lovre
<ubottu> lovre, please see my private message
<ign0ramus> lovre, something like "mplayer /usr/share/sounds/k3b_success1.wav" should do it
<lovre> ign0ramus: ok, thy
<lovre> ign0ramus: ty
<ign0ramus> lovre, np
<KDesk> What options do I need and which don't, in the kernel config to have KMS with intel? Or does any one know a deb kernel with KMS support already build?
<meloni3> hello
<meloni3> so the output of lspci | grep -i vga is "VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200]"
<meloni3> which driver should i install?
<meloni3> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LoreCaster> i-sensys
<LoreCaster> but WHICH?
<meloni3> xorg-driver-fglrx; is this the right one?
<DanDan> valgaav .. I got no luck
<cherva> is there a development repo from where I can get QT version 4.5.2 for kubuntu ?
<tsimpson> cherva: 4.5.2 is not out yet
<jimmy51_home> hello, i have a few files i'd like to compress in a ZIP with password to send to a windows user (who has winzip).  what's the best way to do that in Kubuntu?
<golasgaiolas> Hello, er.... I'm noob with kubuntu. When I install software with the package manager where is the software folder created??
<ign0ramus> golasgaiolas, there isn't a single folder for apps - the files go to appropriate places in your filesystem
<cherva> tsimpson: it is I just don't have the CPU power to compile it under 8 houers for both debug and release . here is the GIT for it http://qt.gitorious.org/qt
<ign0ramus> golasgaiolas, generally, the executable file will be in /usr/ somewhere (often /usr/bin/)
<Fohn> So does anyone have any idea how to make a key supported by Qt? I run amarok in my otherwise GNOME desktop, and with the old version I could use the 'music' key on my keyboard to toggle the amarok main window. However, now when I try to enter this key as a shortcut for the same function in the new, upgraded version of amarok, I get the response "The key you just pressed isn't supported by Qt." Any help would be appreciated.
<jimmy51_home> golasgaiolas: it depends on the package.  they install wherever they're supposed to.  there should be a shortcut on the K menu after installing though
<tsimpson> cherva: we don't package git/svn versions
<ralmar> OFFTOPIC: Anyone know if the NBA finals are going to be available for live streaming on abc.com, or is it going to be on TV only? Any other good place to watch it online? Thanks
<tsimpson> cherva: you could use the PPA feature of launchpad.net to do it
<golasgaiolas> I ask because I want to install some software by my self, and I would like to put the software where it should be
<tsimpson> cherva: but you'd need to know how to create debian/ubuntu packages
<cherva> tsimpson: I don't want to package it ... I want to install it
<ign0ramus> golasgaiolas, if you're compiling, you can set a prefix to set install location
<tsimpson> golasgaiolas: you're thinking in windows terms, there is no one folder for software, different parts are spread out over the filesystem
<tsimpson> golasgaiolas: the place most/all executables go is under /usr/bin
<tsimpson> cherva: you need to compile it to install it then
<golasgaiolas> It is not about Microsoft or non-Microsoft, it's about organization :)
<tsimpson> golasgaiolas: windows and linux have different standards on these things
<ign0ramus> golasgaiolas, it actually is pretty organized... if you understand the archetypal Linux filesystem, it actually makes sense
<meloni3_1> hello
<tsimpson> in windows you'll have C:\Program Files\Application, in linux it's all over the place
<cherva> tsimpson: that is what I tried to avoid because it will take a really long time ........
<meloni3_1> after i installed xorg-drivers-fglrx kubuntu doesn't work anymore at all. i can see the login-screen half, half is black after booting...
<ign0ramus> tsimpson, while true, you'll still most likely have files in %appdata% and strewn about the registry as well...
<tsimpson> cherva: what software are you installing? most will have an installer
<golasgaiolas> for example, I want to install an open-source c++ library, where should I install .so files?
<tsimpson> golasgaiolas: /usr/lib or /usr/local/lib
<golasgaiolas> ty
<tsimpson> cherva: ignore my last question, :)
<cherva> tsimpson: :) k
<Fohn> So does anyone have any idea how to make a key supported by Qt? I run amarok in my otherwise GNOME desktop, and with the old version I could use the 'music' key on my keyboard to toggle the amarok main window. However, now when I try to enter this key as a shortcut for the same function in the new, upgraded version of amarok, I get the response "The key you just pressed isn't supported by Qt." Any help would be appreciated.
<golasgaiolas> By the way, what does "install" mean in Linux terms? For example, If I install firefox browser, what files are created and where? Is it just a simple binary file?
<tsimpson> Fohn: maybe ask in #amarok
<ign0ramus> Fohn, this may or may not help, too https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/332495
<tsimpson> golasgaiolas: to install something is to put the different files where the system/application expects them to be
<golasgaiolas> tsimpson, what is the system/application?
<LoreCaster> :| I may have to revert back to winblows :(
<tsimpson> golasgaiolas: the system expects certain types of files in certain places, the application you install may also expect certain types of files in certain locations
<ign0ramus> golasgaiolas, if installing a .deb package, generally the binary goes to /usr/bin, config files often go in ~ , and libraries go in /usr/lib, and so on
<LoreCaster> i don't know if there's any hope of figuring out this driver problem
<tsimpson> ign0ramus: nothing in a .deb goes in ~/
<golasgaiolas> I see
<tsimpson> config goes in /etc (Editable Text Configuration)
<ign0ramus> tsimpson, if he were to install a firefox package, would it not place files in ~/.mozilla ?
<harjot_> where is the kubuntu login script???
<tsimpson> ign0ramus: no, firefox itself write files to ~/.mozilla when it's run, but the .deb does nothing there
<jimmy51_home> i want to zip two files with encryption, requiring a password when i email it to a windows users
<tsimpson> golasgaiolas: have a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard#Directory_structure
<jimmy51_home> i ran "zip -e ./myarchive.zip ./file1.jpg ./file2.jpg"
<jimmy51_home> it made a zip file, but i don't think it's compressed at all and it doesn't require a password
<harjot_> where is the kubuntu login script???
<ign0ramus> tsimpson, i did not know that.  so if firefox were installed but not run, no associated files would exist in ~ ?  is that correct?
<golasgaiolas> Sorry for so many questions, but if I install some software (for example, a game), how can I create a shortcut in kickoff application launcher?
<tsimpson> ign0ramus: correct
<ign0ramus> tsimpson, learning is truly a life-long task :)
<tsimpson> golasgaiolas: using standard .desktop files
<harjot> guys kubuntu login script is where????????????????????
<golasgaiolas> tsimpson, ty!!
<tsimpson> golasgaiolas: have a look at the files under /usr/share/applications
<tsimpson> harjot: /usr/bin/startkde
<harjot> ty
<golasgaiolas> tsimpson, ok!
<Neon_> how do you install gpg keys to verify updates?
<Neon_> I can't seem to save them to a document that kpackagekit can recognize
<ign0ramus> Neon_, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories
<harjot> tsimpson: wrong script
<julio> french ubuntu please
<ign0ramus> !fr | julio
<tsimpson> harjot: what are you looking for specifically?
<ubottu> julio: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<harjot> when u logon, i want it to add the lines
<harjot>   export PSPDEV=/usr/local/pspdev
<harjot>   export PATH=$PATH:$PSPDEV/bin
<harjot> tsimpson: u know what im looking 4 eyet???
<golasgaiolas> tsimpson, I can't find .desktop file, where can I?
<tsimpson> harjot: make a script under ~/.kde/env/
<tsimpson> golasgaiolas: it's <application>.desktop, there are many in /usr/share/applications
<golasgaiolas> oh
<harjot> what will that do??? its not a script, just lines i need to add thst will be autmatically follow export paths
<golasgaiolas> tsimpson, ty
<tsimpson> harjot: KDE will look at any files in that directory and source them
<ign0ramus> harjot, you can also add scripts to ~/.kde/env/ in System Settings > Autostart
<tsimpson> that's probably the easiest way
<harjot> ok ty i try
<ign0ramus> harjot, but you have to make it a script, not just a text file
<michael-tv> hey
<michael-tv> what up
<harjot> ok & how do i make a script
<harjot> ok im trying to install psp toolchain thats why
<harjot> how do i do psp toolchain???
<tsimpson> harjot: start the file with the line "#!/bin/bash", make sure it ends with .sh and make the file executable
<harjot> ok
<ign0ramus> harjot, read up on bash/shell scripts... but something like this is what youre looking for http://paste.ubuntu.com/188640/
<harjot> are u sure this works
<tsimpson> harjot: we already use it for GTK themeing
<harjot> THANKS FOR THE PASTEBIN REALLY NOCE OF U
<ign0ramus> harjot, np, but i think you should research before you just copy and paste scripts... but if your commands above work, this will work for you
<harjot> #!/bin/bash
<harjot> #Export PSP Path
<harjot> export PSPDEV=/usr/local/pspdev
<harjot> export PATH=$PATH:$PSPDEV/bin
<harjot> oopps sorry
 * ign0ramus facepalms
#kubuntu 2009-06-05
<harjot> it still says set pspdev
<harjot> which means it wants u to pacifecally add it to the certain login script
<harjot> where is the kubuntu login script???
<ign0ramus> harjot, what did you name your script?
<harjot> startup.sh
<ign0ramus> harjot, did you make it executable?
<harjot> yup
<harjot> w8 just a sec
<harjot> thanks it worked just had to logout and in again
<ign0ramus> harjot, i knew it would :)
<ign0ramus> harjot, and the word is 'specifically'.  specifically.
<LoreCaster> here's a question... if i were to buy a print-server device... a device that allows a USB printer to be attached to a network, making it a network printer... could i then just attach my linux computer to that print-server device without drivers?
<tsimpson> usually you'll need the driver for the printer still, the print server will just forward requests to the printer
<LoreCaster> another question... could I use a windows XP computer to run all of my printer devices, and share out the printer on THAT computer on my network... i've got a junker around her somewhere... could my linux box run that printer then? (no drivers exist -at all- for my cannon onlinux)
<tsimpson> as long as you get the server running cups
<tsimpson> most printers will work with the default "postscript" driver too
<tsimpson> !print | LoreCaster, have a read of this
<ubottu> LoreCaster, have a read of this: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<harjot> oh i was typing too quick to spell
<Daskreech> Does anyone know how I can boost the sound on my computer? I have all the dilas all the way up and I can barely hear anything
<Daskreech> dials
<ign0ramus> Daskreech, i had a similar issue on Hardy, that was somewhat improved by downloading the latest alsa drivers, but I'm not even sure that works anymore :/
<Daskreech> how much better?
<ign0ramus> Daskreech, from "whisper" to "library talking"
<ign0ramus> Daskreech, i use scientific empirical measurements only ;)
<Daskreech> Ok I'm about library talking now wouldn't mind a Folk concert upgrade
<Daskreech> THough a polka concert will be acceptable
<jussi01> Daskreech: turn the amp on? :D
<ign0ramus> Daskreech, haha!  to this day, the sound is considerably better when i boot into windows on this lappy (Intel HD sound)
<Daskreech> I may have to buy one if this keeps up I can't work without music
<Daskreech> Yeah it is
<Daskreech> But then I have to go and download drivers from the Manufacturere everytime I reinstall windows
<Daskreech> Which is an ungodly number every 1/4 year
<ign0ramus> Daskreech, that is a pain, but a computer without good sound is only 1/2 a computer (imho, anyway)
<Daskreech> Preaching to the silent chior over here
<ign0ramus> Daskreech, desktop or laptop?
<Daskreech> Desktop
<ign0ramus> Daskreech, what sound card?
<Daskreech> my computer just died and someone loaned me one
<Daskreech> some AC97 VIA chipset
<ign0ramus> Daskreech, hmmm... widely supported...
<Daskreech> But quietly ignored
<ign0ramus> that is the problem with a kernel that is a jack of all trades
<Daskreech> Don't they do regression testing?
<ign0ramus> and vendors that hate OSS
<ign0ramus> Daskreech, if you had Intel Integrated Graphics, you would swear they didn't.
<ign0ramus> Daskreech, i assume you ran alsamixer or equivalent to check all levels, yes?
<Daskreech> Or ignoring that can't Ubuntu stop using the latest kernel and opt for one that works?
<Daskreech> kmix but in the past kmix has been a direct interface to alsamixer for me
<ign0ramus> Daskreech, well, that's the thing... with the advent of PulseAudio, I'm not even sure how sound really works in Jaunty.
<ign0ramus> Daskreech, it took me forever, but I finally had a good config using Gutsy/Hardy, and I skipped Intrepid altogether
<Daskreech> Kubuntu doesn;t use pulse
<jussi01> Daskreech: but it is installed by default on jaunty
<Daskreech> Can you run alsa mixer and tell me the DB offset for master at 100%
<jussi01> I d say first point of call to remove it
<Daskreech> Not installed
<Daskreech> Kde doesn't use it so neither does  Kubuntu
<ign0ramus> Daskreech, jussi01: what exactly do i need PA for at all then?
<Daskreech> Near as I heard it someone asked that exact question and couldn't get an answer which is why Kubuntu doesn't ship with it. CD space is too precious for that
<ign0ramus> Daskreech, i'm on a fresh (dvd) install, and I most certainly have PulseAudio...
<Daskreech> I'm on a CD Install with no Gnome products and I don't
<jussi01> see the release notes Daskreech
 * jussi01 is now headde to bed
<ign0ramus> Daskreech, as it was installed by default, i assumed it had taken over much of the piping/mixing that ALSA does, and so didn't mess with it.  But the more I hear about it, the less it seems like it serves much of a purpose...
<Daskreech> Thouh if it had an Equalizer that I could push up the Db ...
<Daskreech> jussi01: What sound card do you have?
<Solidus_> damn, installing new widgets still fails?
<Zafer233> hello everyone
<flakeparadigm> I'm working in kde3 on jaunty trying to get my laptops screen brightness adjustment to work. (gateway laptop) Is there a way I can change how the power manager changes the brightness?
<ArkoldThos> flakeparadigm, probably at the kcontrol :o not sure
<ArkoldThos> i dont have a laptop so i do not move to that things :o
<flakeparadigm> let me see
<jpedroza> I have an issue where I can connect to wireless (802.11a,b,g,n,etc) connections with the NetworkManager Plasmoid, but I can not connect to my Verizon Broadband. If I remove the plasmoid and reinstall knetworkmanager, I can connect to the Verizon, but not to wireless networks. While I truly enjoy apt-get, I would love to have 1 location for managing my network connections. And chance of that happening?
<juan> hola hola
<juan> hi
<juan> hola
<jpedroza> hi juan
<jpedroza> !es | juan
<ubottu> juan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Daskreech> jpedroza: try wicd
<phelippe> anyone used oss 4 ?
<jpedroza> Daskreech: Will that handle Broadband (CDMA) connections?
<Daskreech> jpedroza: And hopefully the KDE network plasmoid will be more and more capable as it moves forward it's in Alpha right now (It's still not released) so there is a good chance of that. The plan is whatever NM supports it shall as well
<jpedroza> Daskreech: But will it work with ppp connections like knetworkmanager. The web site just talks about wired and 802.11
<Daskreech> jpedroza: I can ask if you like
<jpedroza> I just droped in
<jpedroza> dropped that is
<Daskreech> Dropped in?
<Daskreech> sparr: Hello
<jpedroza> Daskreech: To #wicd
<Daskreech> Ah :)
<jpedroza> Daskreech: No mobile broadband
<jpedroza> so it looks like I will be switching back and forth for the forseeable future.
<Daskreech> jpedroza: I will try and find out if the KDE network plasmoid will have the functionality soon
<jpedroza> Is there any reason knetworkmanager would not connect to 802.11 wireless networks?
<jpedroza> That is the only thing keeping me from using it full time.
<jpedroza> Or is knetworkmanager depreciated to the point that I can't use it?
<jpedroza> For wireless that is
<xjjk> jpedroza: it should still work
<xjjk> but AFAIK almost all development is for the network manager plasmoid
<neptune_> what does afaik mean
<xjjk> AFAIK = as far as I know
<jpedroza> xjjk: My issue is that I can connect to wireless with NetworkManager, but not knetworkmanager. I can connect to my Verizon Broadband connection (CDMA) from knetworkmanager, but not NetworkManager.
<xjjk> jpedroza: that's interesting...
<xjjk> jpedroza: you mean, GNOME's nm-applet when you say NetworkManager, right?
<jpedroza> xjjk: I have been running into the same issue since 9.04 was released.
<jpedroza> xjjk: No, the Plasmoid NetworkManager
<jpedroza> too many projects with the same name =)
<xjjk> jpedroza: have you tried GNOME's nm-applet?
<jpedroza> xjjk: I have not.
<xjjk> jpedroza: the package's name is nm-applet
<jpedroza> xjjk: Can't find it...
<jpedroza> xjjk: Well, apt can't find it
<xjjk> jpedroza: sorry, I think the package name is network-manager-gnome
<xjjk> the actual program is called nm-applet
<jpedroza1> xjjk: Looks like I can connect to wireless with it
<jpedroza1> xjjk: Testing MobileBroadband
<Dragnslcr> Anybody else have a problem with the update notifier saying there are 8 updates, even when there aren't any?
<tzanger> hmm; I am trying to sign an email message with my gpg key; the key works just fine with gpg, but when I try to send it with kontact it says that there was a bad passphrase error
<tzanger> any ideas?
<jpedroza1> xjjk: I am now connected over my broadband card.
<Guest6149> con
<tzanger> I already have gnupg-agent installed
<jpedroza1> xjjk: Seems to work well. Shame I had to install a gnome package to do what I wanted to do in kde.
<hubar_> hi all, What is the name for the preferred kubuntu package manager?
<Dragnslcr> The default program in 9.04 is KPackageKit, but pretty much anything that uses apt (Adept, Synaptic, aptitude, etc.) will work fine
<hubar_> okay :)
<hubar_> Btw, how do I use knetworkmanager?
<hubar_> I wanted to add a widge, but there is no networkmanager widget
<Daskreech> There should be
<splunkorspam> for KDE???
<AussieGuy> how do I stop kubuntu from auto detecting eth0 and configuring it?
<AussieGuy> I want to use my own /etc/network/interfaces
<xjjk> AussieGuy: if you have a stanza for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces, then NetworkManager/Ubuntu won't take control of it
<xjjk> AussieGuy: it will however keep NetworkManager watching (but not managing) the interfce, to send D-BUS events on link up/down events
<tzanger> solved teh problem where kontact was not able to sign/encrypt messages
<tzanger> gpg-agent was not running. I manually added it to .kde/env/ butmaybe there is a "supported" way to have that automatically happen
<AussieGuy> ive got a bridge
<AussieGuy> with eth0 connected to the bridge
<AussieGuy> and the bridge connected to the internet
<xjjk> AussieGuy: mmm
<xjjk> AussieGuy: AFAIK I think you can still define eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces, but however tell Ubuntu to not do anything with it
<AussieGuy> virtual machines also get connected to the bridge
<xjjk> yah I understand the problem
<xjjk> I usually have such setups only on servers, which won't have NetworkManager installed
<AussieGuy> so you can uninstall it?
<xjjk> AussieGuy: yes, easily
<xjjk> AussieGuy: er, actually, if you're running a desktop, maybe so easily
<AussieGuy> will it run if I was to shut down kde/gnome completely
<xjjk> I think kubuntu-desktop depends on it
<AussieGuy> and gdm/X
<xjjk> AussieGuy: yes
<xjjk> NetworkManager is good at being annoying
<AussieGuy> done it, seems to work now, eth0 has no IP, bridge has one, bridge is connected to the net
<AussieGuy> and eth0 to the bridge
<xjjk> what did you do?
<AussieGuy> got rid of network manager
<AussieGuy> then did what I was doing with /etc/network/interfaces
<AussieGuy> the funny thing is
<AussieGuy> my isp has granted the virtual machine a seperate internet ip
<AussieGuy> and it works, along with the hosts ip
<ralmar> Hey guys, quick question. Will any eSATA cable support SATA II speeds or are there some eSATA cables that only reach SATA I speeds? Thanks
<draik> Hello all. How do irssi work with dcc? I was trying to receive packages, but can't since I'm not sure what's going to happen for a prompt.
<draik> Just want to see if I am really getting those files because I see nothing new on the server.
<jimmy51_home> anyone here good with openoffice calc?
<nicolas_> hey guys
<p_quarles> jimmy51_home: what do you want to know?
<Guest37249> someone can help me i install kubuntu and lost my boot windows how i can chose to but on windows and kubuntu
<Guest37249> no one know ?
<genii> Guest37249: First make sure Windows boots how it's supposed to. Then install Kubuntu
<Zafer233> through wubi.?
<Guest37249> i already have windows install and i install kubuntu after
<Zafer233> I believe
<Guest37249> on another partition
<genii> Zafer233: Wubi is another thing altogether
<jimmy51_home> p_quarles: does it not match the documentation when it comes to formulas?
<genii> !mbr | Guest37249 - maybe check the methods here
<ubottu> Guest37249 - maybe check the methods here: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jimmy51_home> p_quarles: for instance, I was doing an IF() condition, which the help said should be IF(condition; resultIfTrue, resultIfFalse)
<jimmy51_home> but that deosn't work
<jimmy51_home> it actually wants a comma instead of a semicolon
<jimmy51_home> several functions seem to be that way
<delta> hooolaaas
<delta> alguien habla en españoool
<delta__> alguien habla español
<draik> !es | delta__
<ubottu> delta__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Zafer233> my kubuntu rocks.
<Zafer233> lalala
<alteroo> Hello :) can Anyone give some unsupported Apt help?
<alteroo> I'm trying to install kontact but it's clashing with kde-icons-oxygen
<svensko_> is it possible to change the DPI settings? I am running on a netbook and the fonts and windows are too large
<alteroo> Checked in system settings?
<svensko_> alteroo, compared to what i'm used to, this system settings looks like a maze :(
<alteroo> Probably under display
<svensko_> ah, i was looking under appearance
<ubuntu> Good Evening
<ubuntu> I have always used two partitions swap and /  I am thinking about the following partitons 12 gig swap 60 / for programs 130 home and wanted to mount  96 remaining to virtual box was mounted as /
<ubuntu> What should the virtual box be mounted to prim or logical
<alteroo> Doesn't matter
<alteroo> anyone installed koffice ?
<alteroo> The Repo seems messed up
<alteroo> The files are all mismatched
<Zafer233> ya
<Zafer233> I did actually try once
<Zafer233> it fed up my kernal
<Zafer233> something about kformula?
<alteroo> Your kernel cared about kformula being installed?
<alteroo> That's really strange
<svensko_> holy crap KDE runs slow on netbooks
<svensko_> it literally took amarok 2 five minutes to open up
<alteroo> First open?
<svensko_> yes
<svensko_> but even opening up system settings took a good amount of time
<svensko_> ie 30 seconds to a minute
<Zafer233> well I guess not the kernal. Lol but kformula required me to remove all of my kde apts.
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> does anybody have a information about quanta+ for kde4? ported?
<alteroo> I think the SVN version is usable
<Sperber101> moin zusammen
<alteroo> Moin
<ActionParsnip> werd
<alteroo> K-Side!
 * alteroo makes a very uncomfortable K with his fingers
<alteroo> Whee Fixed an Amarok Script :)
<alteroo> Now if I could just install Akregator :(
 * ActionParsnip is L-side
<alteroo> That's not fair you chose that just to make easier gang signs :-P
<ActionParsnip> no, I use LXDE :D
<Sperber101> <-- -
<alteroo> Yes and you did that just to hve an easier gang sign
<alteroo>  Werd!
<ActionParsnip> nar, i just like ram for my apps rather than my desktop env
<alteroo> cli 4lyfe!
<alteroo> Though borrent-headless can be quite greedy
<alteroo> bitorrent-headless
<ajavid> hi
<alteroo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ajavid> how do you enable compiz fusion in kubuntu 9.04 kde3 remix
<alteroo> install it and   the ccsm
<ajavid> ccsm ImportError: No module named compizconfig
<alteroo> and compizconfig I guess
<ajavid> I have about every compiz package installed
<alteroo> and compiz --replace doesn' work?
<ajavid> python-compizconfig-kde3: Installed: 0.7.4-0ubuntu11
<ajavid> alteroo, it does, ccsm doesn't launch
<ajavid> I can't configure compiz
<ajavid> ccsm gives error
<ajavid> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ajavid>   File "/usr/bin/ccsm", line 38, in <module>
<ajavid>     import compizconfig
<ajavid> ImportError: No module named compizconfig
<alteroo> what error does ccsm give ?
<alteroo> !info compizconfig
<ubottu> Package compizconfig does not exist in jaunty
<alteroo> !info ccsm
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in jaunty
<alteroo> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8.2-0ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 37 kB, installed size 72 kB
<alteroo> hmm
<ajavid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/188812/
<peabody> is there support for burning blueray discs in Linux yet?
<ajavid> its called compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get installcompizconfig-settings-manager
<alteroo> peabody: Yes
<alteroo> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 623 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<peabody> alteroo what do I need to install to burn blueray discs?
<alteroo> A blueray burner :)
<peabody> nice
<heru> how to open ntfs partition without passwd?
<alteroo> ajavid: this is probably a problem nore easily solved in #ubuntu
<alteroo> heru: Click on it in Dolphin
<heru> ??
<heru> left or rigt click?
<alteroo> left
<heru> Ok, then..
<ajavid> i have all the compizconfig stuff instaleld
<ajavid> I go to python console and try import compizconfig, and same message
<ajavid> no module named compizconfig
<ajavid> /opt/kde3/lib/python2.6/site-packages/compizconfig.so
<ajavid> I don't think python knows about this /opt/kde3/lib/python2.6/site-packages/compizconfig.so
<alteroo> ajavid: are there other modules in that path?
<ajavid> no
<alteroo> move it to where the other modules are
<ajavid> this is a bug
<ajavid> no moving
<ajavid> python didn't know about the module compizconfig in the kde3 package as it is in /opt
<alteroo> ajavid: file it
<ajavid> I simply went to /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ and ln -s /opt/kde3/lib/python2.6/site-packages/compizconfig.so
<ajavid> now it works just fine
<ajavid> this packae needs to install a link to where the .so is
<ajavid> without it people using kde3 on jaunty can't run compiz
<ajavid> how do i file it? use reportbug?
<alteroo> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<alteroo> !fstab | heru
<ubottu> heru: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<neonoe_> Hello, on live cd kubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso I do not see any qparted or gparted, only parted in command line. Is there other soft to make a partition on my disk ? Thank you for help.
<sorset> hi , i realized that usb speed in kubuntu 9.04 is very low in my pc , but i didnt have this problem in older kubuntu , how can i fix it?
<eagles0513875> hey guys is there a package that i can install where i can open pptx and other new office 07 formats
<eagles0513875> !pptx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptx
<neonoe_> ok, I only need to install it ;)
<eagles0513875> neonoe_: ?
<neonoe_> Yes I was looking for gparted on liveCD kubuntu I mentionned before.
<neonoe_> As a matter of fact, sudo apt-get install gparted is enough ^^
<francisc1701> hi
<francisc1701> I have a yahoo messenger account. Can I use kopete to talk to an AIM account? Or MSN?
<dario> hi guys
<dario> can someone help me?
<dario> I just install Kubuntu 9.04 and i cant install privative drivers, i cant activate them
<dario> someone?
<dario> nobody?
<klad> goodmorning everybody
<klad> is there anyway to change delay and repeat time keyboard settings ?
<klad> l
<jussi01> klad: of course, system settings -> keyboard and mouse...
<klad> yeah ... but I cannot find any kind of settings like that
<klad> I'm in system settings
<klad> and looking at any keyboard settings ... but I cannot find a reference to repeat time or delay
<jussi01> klad: which version of kubuntu?
<klad> 9.04
<klad> I guess :p
<klad> I mean I've installed an Ubuntu this morning
<jussi01> 1 moment, Ill upload what I see...
<klad> and I've installed the KDe-desktop
<klad> ok many thanks
<jussi01> klad: http://imagebin.ca/view/aul1LFT.html
<JbCrash> hi.. how to check my kubuntu version and update it?
<jussi01> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<JbCrash> to update my kutbuntu to new version..how?
<jussi01> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<klad> No LSB modules are available.
<klad> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<klad> Description:    Ubuntu 9.04
<klad> Release:        9.04
<klad> Codename:       jaunty
<jussi01> !paste | klad
<ubottu> klad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<klad> oh .. :) thanks  and sorry
<JbCrash> how i can run Adept Manager as root?
<Mamarok> JbCrash: Alt + F2, type kdesudo adept
<JbCrash> Mamarok: its say command not found!
<Mamarok> JbCrash: do you run 9.04?
<JbCrash> no
<JbCrash> 8.04
<Mamarok> JbCrash: oh, then you run KDE3, right?
<JbCrash> gnome
<safc> sucks
<JbCrash> now i updating to 8.10
<Mamarok> JbCrash: ok, then the default installation manager is synaptic
<Mamarok> JbCrash: and btw, Gnome support is mostly in #ubuntu :)
<Mamarok> safc: behave!
<safc> :)
<JbCrash> Mamarok: sorry.. im new..i still learning..btw when i reboot i can see kubuntu screen
<Mamarok> JbCrash: could it be you have both desktops installed?
<JbCrash> Ma\
<Mamarok> JbCrash: but don't worry, you can use synaptic to upgrade your system too, it's very easy to use
<JbCrash> Mamarok:  not sure about it..how i can check it and remove ?
<Mamarok> JbCrash: what would you like to remove?
<JbCrash> u said got 2 desktops
<JbCrash> ok..
<Mamarok> JbCrash: well, you can have both Gnome and KDE on a PC, it doesn't hurt
<Mamarok> JbCrash: you just choose which session you want to start before login in
<JbCrash> gnome
<Mamarok> JbCrash: you want to remove it you mean?
<JbCrash> Mamarok:  ok..now my system use kubuntu..i think ths nice.. just want update my ubuntu.. now using 8.04
<JbCrash> No LSB modules are available.
<JbCrash> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<JbCrash> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04
<JbCrash> Release:	8.04
<JbCrash> Codename:	hardy
<Mamarok> !paste | JbCrash
<ubottu> JbCrash: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<JbCrash> Mamarok: sorry for paste
<Mamarok> JbCrash: I still don't know exactly what you want to remove :) Gnome? Upgrade to 8.10?
<JbCrash> Mamarok:  i want upgrade my ubuntu
<Mamarok> JbCrash: ok, still in Gnome? then start synaptic
<Mamarok> it will ask you your password
<JbCrash> ok
<JbCrash> done
<JbCrash> then
<Mamarok> JbCrash: then go to the Settings menu and choose preferences
<JbCrash> k
<JbCrash> Mamarok: u there
<Mamarok> hm, wrong, Settings menu and choose repositories
<Guest26744> hello, aho an gutne tag. somebody knows howto configurate a squid server?
<Mamarok> JbCrash: sorry, had to fire up synaptic to be sure :)
<JbCrash> ok
<JbCrash> ok
<JbCrash> now in repositories
<Mamarok> JbCrash: sorry, ws sure to find an upgrade version option there and can't see any here, do you have such an option visible there?
<JbCrash> no
<jussi01> JbCrash: did you read the link from ubottu before?
<jussi01> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jussi01> second link iirc
<Mamarok> jussi01: thx, was on that wikipage now, but he wants to upgrade to 8.10
<JbCrash> yea
<JbCrash> reading it now
<jussi01> why? o.O
<Mamarok> jussi01: I don't know...
<JbCrash> yea.. Mamarok its any way.. i just update to latest version? i mean skip 8.10 and just upgrade to 9.04?
<JbCrash> using  8.04 hardy now
<Mamarok> yes, you can
<JbCrash> any simple commands?
<Mamarok> JbCrash: read that wiki page jussi01 just gave you, the instructions are there
<JbCrash> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<JbCrash> ?
<Mamarok> yes, but you will have to start KDE instead of Gnomw to do so
<Mamarok> log out of Gnome and change the session to KDE, then log in again
<JbCrash> ok
<JbCrash> change it now
<aaron__> hello. I just saw that amarok 2.1 was released and added the repository in the release annoncement but it's telling me it's a blocked update. Does anybody know how to fix that?
<JbCrash> ok
<JbCrash> im in kde now
<JbCrash> Mamarok: u there
<BOZG> aaron__: Update it through synaptic manually rather than auto-updater
<aaron__> BOZG: how do I do that? I don't think I even have synaptic installed
<JbCrash> updates
<JbCrash> !updates
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updates
<BOZG> aaron__: For some reason, I thought I was in #ubuntu
<JbCrash> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<BOZG> aaron__: use KPackageKit
<aaron__> BOZG: I am, but when i search for amarok it still says 2.0.2. The -dbg package says 2.1, though
<BOZG> aaron__: Applications->System->Software Management
<BOZG> Strange, when did you get the update? Today?
<BOZG> I still only have 2.0.2 in the dbg
<TheGrammarFreak> What does grub see my CD drive as? Like, it sees my HDD as hd0,0, what's the CD drive called?
<aaron__> a few days ago. Right after I added the backports repository
<BOZG> Let me have a look.  I should have backports enabled.
<BOZG> Only showing 2.0.2 for me.
<aaron__> BOZG: but are you running 2.1?
<BOZG> No, 2.0.2
<BOZG> There's a thread on the forums suggesting you try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BOZG> And that's installing it with no problems.
<aaron__> will that hurt anything else?
<BOZG> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3104322.0
<aaron__> all right, I'll give it a shot
<BOZG> Shouldn't do.
<BOZG> aaron__: OK, I got it working in Add/Remove
<aaron__> how?
<BOZG> Are you getting a GPG error when you do sudo apt-get update?
<BOZG> I just ran sudo apt-get update and searched for the amarok package in Add/Remove and it gave me the option to update.
<BOZG> upgrade*
<aaron__> I wasn't getting GPG errors
<aaron__> and the dist-upgrade seems to have done the trick!
<aaron__> thank you very much :-)
<BOZG> No problem.
<BOZG> Thank you for letting me know there was an update :P
<aaron__> welcome :-)
<aaron__> this one is significantly prettier than 2.0, too
<BOZG> Yeah, seems a lot smoother looking.
<aaron__> mmm, it just crashed when I tried to play my last.fm stream, though...
<aaron__> although it's not scrobbling my tracks again
<aaron__> now*
<aaron__> oh, it works now. Just a 1 time glitch, I guess
<Mamarok> BOZG, aaron__ these are not the usual backports, but the backport PPA, that's different
<aaron__> I just went by http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.1
<aaron__> how are they different?
<Mamarok> BOZG: what does the version tell you in Help -> about Amarok?
<Mamarok> aaron__: there are the "official" backport repositories, and there are the Kubuntu PPA repos which are "semi-official"
<Mamarok> PPA = Private Package Archive, hence not really official
<aaron__> are you saying I should disable it now that I have what I want installed?
<Mamarok> aaron__: no, why?
<aaron__> because things might come up in it that I don't want to install?
<aaron__> I don't recall it telling me which repository a particular update is coming from and I usually just hit apply all
<Mamarok> aaron__: then choose manually what you want ot install, instead of just letting it be handled automatically
<BOZG> Mamarok: 2.1
<Mamarok> BOZG: ok, then it's the correct one, but it seems last.fm has some problems since yesterday, scrobbling worked fine when we tagged the package
<BOZG> I'll try it.
<Mamarok> BOZG: make sure you enter your account name and password correctly
<BOZG> Mamarok: Have to remember my account name first.  I don't really use Last.fm.  I have too many secret pleasures in musical taste that I'd be ashamed if other people knew about :p
<BOZG> No, doesn't appear to be scrobbling.
<Mamarok> aaron__: still scrobbling problems?
<aaron__> Mamarok: no, all's well now
<Mamarok> great :)
<aaron__> it's such a wonderful program :-)
<TheGrammarFreak> I want to install Windows 98 on my PC and dual boot. This is to play games that won't work through wine. Is there a way to do this without havinf to re-install kubuntu?
<Mamarok> thx :)
<Mamarok> TheGrammarFreak: ouch, if you have a separate partition where you will install Windows on this might work, you will have to restore grup though
<Mamarok> grub
<TheGrammarFreak> Mamrok: Ok, I have read somewhere though that windows insits on being the frist OS on the disk, or something similar. Can I just chuck windows on the end of one of my hard disks, or do I have to go through the lengthy process of changing everything?
<BOZG> Ok, it showed the track that I was listening to then when I refreshed it disappeared.
<Mamarok> TheGrammarFreak: no, Windows indeed needs the first partition on a disk, so either have a separate disk you can set as master or else you will have to reinstall your Kubuntu later :(
<TheGrammarFreak> So it needs to be the first partition of the master disk?
<Tm_T> Guest73277: are we rooted now?
<TheGrammarFreak> Fool
<TheGrammarFreak> Doesn't it give warnings abou that? Loging in as root
<Tm_T> TheGrammarFreak: might or might not
<TheGrammarFreak> Tm_T: It did when I tried, and I thought agains it
<Tm_T> TheGrammarFreak: though, warnings are just, well, warnings, people tend to ignore them
<ForeverSmurf> hello, can someone point me in the right direction 'url' of a jaunty 9.04 installation instructions on a usb pen drive
<Tm_T> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Tm_T> ForeverSmurf: see above
<Mamarok> BOZG: where did it disapear from?
<ForeverSmurf> Thank you Tm... that looks exactly like what I need
<BOZG> Mamarok: Ok, it's working fine now.
<Mamarok> great :)
<BOZG> I like the new splash screen.
<Mamarok> BOZG: yeah, so do we :)
<BOZG> Now to remember, not to play any dodgy music while I'm using Last.fm :P
<Mamarok> :)
<TheGrammarFreak> Nice
<TheGrammarFreak> I'm not sure I can face doing that for windows
<BOZG> Is there likely to be iPod Touch v2 compatability with Amarok at any point?
<Mamarok> BOZG: if it's uncaged, yes, if you have Firmware v2 then you will have to wait till somebody has time to reverse-engeneer it...
<BOZG> Guess I'm stuck with iTunes for the moment then. :)
<Mamarok> BOZG: the problem is not on our side, ask Apple to make free hardware...
<BOZG> I know that.
<BOZG> I've just become obsessive with the Touch.
<BOZG> Best prize I've ever won :P
<Mamarok> ...or do not buy proprietary stuff ;)
<Mamarok> but that's not exactly Kubuntu support stuff anyway
<ubsafder> i got an app crash how do i install debug symbols ?
<steven_> install the <pkg-name>-dbg packages using apt
<DanDan> Hello .. I've recently updated from Ubuntu 8.04 to 9.04 jaunty ... and now I have flashplugin-nonfree broken .. I have tried everything to try n reinstall remove or install purge anything u can imagine and nothins seems to work ... anyone plz ?
<Guest22128> hi i install kubuntu and on c: so i delete my boot file for windows and my windows is on d: how i can renew that to load windows on grub
<cjae> !updates
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updates
<cjae> figures
<cjae> !info updates
<ubottu> Package updates does not exist in jaunty
<cjae> Are there any updates that completely break kubuntu 9.04? I just did a reinstall
<Guest26744> hey folks, i have an package on my desktop but i vcan not open it and install it. tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.1.tar.gz -C /opt ad i get always an §not found" message
<cherva> anyone worked with ICECC to help me determin why only one of the 2 nodes is used ?
<Guest26744> and if i ty it to open it on my desktop it says it is donebut i can not find it
<cjae> anyone using kde 4.3 successfully? or should I wait a month
<Mamarok> cjae: I do, but the installation is tricky, dependency problems
<Mamarok> cjae: but if you can handle those...
<cjae> Mamarok, you remember tyring to help me yesterday I think it was?
<cjae> trying
<Mamarok> cjae: yes, it was me
<Mamarok> cjae: still have problems?
<cjae> Mamarok, ok unrelated to kde4.3, should I just use sudo aptitude safe-upgrade from now on
<cjae> Mamarok, since I little to no faith in kpackagekit
<cjae> Mamarok, I just did a fresh reinstall
<cjae> also is the WHOLE kpackagekit thing fixed in 4.3?
<Mamarok> cjae: well, it seems to work better now, but I don't sue it, aptitude is my choice now
<Mamarok> use*
<Mamarok> cjae: currently you have 4.2.2 or did you upgrade to 4.2.4?
<cjae> I was looking through release notes or plans and did nt see much about it, but that means nothing to :p
<cjae> one sec
<cjae> 4.2.2
<Mamarok> cjae: before trying 4.3 you should consider 4.2.4
<cjae> Mamarok, if I use the safe-upgrade that would have NOT installed those broken updates yesterday correct?
<Mamarok> cjae: also, if you are not familiar with missing dependencies and how to fixe those with force-overweite, do not go for 4.3
<cjae> ok
<Mamarok> cjae: well, you should never have forced broken packages in the first place
<Mamarok> hm, should read "--force-overwrite"
<cjae> Mamarok, I really didnt all I used was dist-upgrade, but I guess thats as good as -f
<Mamarok> cjae: no, I think you just started to upgrade when there still were problems, and that broke the stuff
<cjae> Mamarok, the last time I dealt with missing dependencies, was on suse 9
<cjae> rpm sucks
<Mamarok> cjae: instead of KPackagekit, consider to use aptitude, it works very well
<Mamarok> cjae: OT :)
<cjae> whats OT
<Mamarok> !ot | cjae
<ubottu> cjae: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<cjae> ah
<Mamarok> and bashing is not allowed neither, so even if you don't like RPM packages, don't say it aloud :)
<cjae> ok sorry
<Mamarok> no problem :)
<cjae> I ve heard there system is much better now...ok ill quit now
<cjae> :)
<cjae> One more thing, when you use the aptitude ncurses thing, what do you do just to invoke the latest needed updates?
<cjae> like those that show up in update managers
<Mamarok> cjae: actually, I don't use the ncurses interface, but wait...
<matt____> hey all - would someone be able to help me out with a (I hope) quick sound question?
<cjae> Mamarok, I ve read up one it but the last time I used it, I could figure it out. Its something like g to upgrade U to update
<Mamarok> cjae: once in the interface, type u and you will have to provide your passwrod,
<Mamarok> then it checks the repos and will show you if there are upgrades available
<Mamarok> cjae: it's much eaiser to just use sudo aptitude update
<cjae> right
<Mamarok> then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<cjae> Mamarok, do you have separate x screens?
<Mamarok> no, just a laptop right now
 * cjae thinks this is still broken, but he also thinks ppl may be thinking of the twinview apps that open on wrong screens
<Mamarok> cjae: well, if I were you I would safe the configuration, go back to default, upgrade and the install the split screen again
<cjae> it confusing cause some ppl say it  the nvidia drivers and some say its the DE itself and then I find out it broken in gnome to apparently
<Mamarok> cjae: keep in mind that separate X screens is not default and only a minority of users use them
<Mamarok> hence it's the Nvidia driver :)
<Mamarok> poke Nvidia for that :)
<cjae> Mamarok, see I have a very specific xorg (that took me forever to figure out how to build) that will not work in k 9.04
<petsounds> hello, me and my friend are now chatting via msn. and when she invite me to view her cam kopete can't view it. my friend using W xp. the Q is what IM software you can suggested to me? btw i also try using pidgin but still i can't view her cam. thank you for reading.
 * cjae hates twinview
 * cjae always has to look back at monitor which defeats the purpose, IMHO
<Mamarok> petsounds: did you install amsn?
<petsounds> mamarok : what is that?
<cjae> petsounds, the linux equivalent
<Mamarok> that's the MSN client for Linux
<cjae> petsounds, there is also emense or something like that
<petsounds> cjae : can you write me cmd line to install it?
<cjae> your web cam must be supported though, and you client has to have v4l2 as well I blieve
<cjae> sudo aptitude install amsn
<cjae> believe
<petsounds> cjae : idk what you mean with v4l2 or sth. but i'm installing linux msn now.
<Mamarok> cjae: exact
<cjae> petsounds, if you webcam is not supported right away, it is kind of an ordeal to try to get what you want working...eg. if you have a lifecam (microsoft web cam)
<Mamarok> cjae: it's about seeing the cam pictures of the other person I think
<cjae> oh
<petsounds> cjae : yeah that's what i mean
<Mamarok> kopete should be able to sort that out though
<cjae> petsounds, you may find the other msn clone less ugly and more friendly too
<Mamarok> petsounds: just try with amsn, maybe you are lucky
<Mamarok> cjae: "ugly" is a very personal opinion, so...
<petsounds> cjae : yes it's a bit ugly LOL but as long as it works i don't care about the appearance.
<cjae> Mamarok, well it doesnt fit well into DE and the cursor isnt even the right way
<Mamarok> !opinion > cjae
<ubottu> cjae, please see my private message
<petsounds> cjae : seems the amsn crashed everytime she invite me.
<petsounds> mamarok : any other suggestions?
<cjae> Emesene
<Mamarok> petsounds: hm, not really, did you try tweaking all kopete options for that?
<cjae> but I am pretty sure if amsn doesn get it neither will that one
<cjae> +t
<igor> Hello everyone! Anyone configured multi channel on Creative Audigy 2 in Kubuntu 9.04?
<zorglu_> q. is there a tool to bench X ?
<Mamarok> igor: check systemsettings ->Multimedia
<cjae> amyway, thanks for the help Mamarok, gotta get some zzzs
<Mamarok> cjae: yaw :)
<igor> Mamarok: I have many options there (Front/Rear/...) If I choose Rear - I can hear only Rear speakers. The same with Front etc. Here is the screenshot: http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/4708/snapshot1u.png Maybe you know how can I use all of them to have a 5.1 sound?
<mouka> Anybody can help with an issue?
<Mamarok> igor: do you have alsa-mixer installed?
<Mamarok> !ask | mouka
<ubottu> mouka: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mouka> I am trying to compile an ogre 3d application, and my linker is complaining about a missing library
<petsounds> mamarok : it's okay now, i can view her cam on amsn. weird cause i don't do anything. anyway thank you for your help.
<Mamarok> petsounds: yaw :)
<igor> Mamarok: yes, I have alsamixer and I un-muted all options there
<Guest28138> aloha, ihave a problem to install xampp-linux. i have it on my desktop but: 1. i cant open it, ergo, i cant install it.. somebody an idea why?
<Mamarok> igor: alsamixergui allows you to change the sound levels too, sometimes it's just a matter of the level
<Pici> !xampp | Guest28138
<ubottu> Guest28138: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<radi> When I make a complete new installation of Kubuntu and use aptitude for the installation of every package I need, will I run into trouble, cause the original System was installed by apt-get?
<Mamarok> radi: no
<Mamarok> radi: aptitude is just a frontend of apt-get
<Mamarok> and apt-search, etc
<radi> Mamarok: Hmm, The documentation tells it is a completly diffrent packetmanager and one should never mix the usage of apt-get and aptitude
<Mamarok> mouka: then you will probably have to install a -dev package to get that library
<Mamarok> mouka: what library is it?
<Mamarok> radi: well, you either use that or the other one, but then you better stay with it :)
<Mamarok> same applies to the GUI frontends btw
<Mamarok> radi: both use dpkg anyway
<radi> Mamarok: Thx. I'll give it a shot then.
<Guest28138> where i can find the source codes or the sources.list for 9.04
<igor> Mamarok: It's strange, but all my mixers are 100% and still no sound from some speakers (I've played with options in System settings->Multimedia all my speakers are playing if I choose them, but i can't get them work all at once :( )
<Guest28138> sources.list? sombody an link please?
<Being_Tsukasa> igor: have checked to see if its muted?
<bazhang> Guest28138, a sample one is ubuntuguide for jaunty
<igor> Being_Tsukasa: yes it's not muted :( What else can be the problem?
<Guest28138> thanks, but where i can find this
<bazhang> let me get the link
<Guest28138> nice, thanks
<Being_Tsukasa> could be audio drivers
<julio> ubuntu fr please
<Being_Tsukasa> try working through the troubleshooting
<Being_Tsukasa> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<julio> can you give me ubuntu french please
<Pici> !fr | julio
<ubottu> julio: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<igor> ubottu: thanks I'll take a look at the links!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<igor> :)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Manually_add_repositories Guest28138
<Guest28138> yes! thats it. thanks al ot!
<bazhang> no problem :)
<Guest28138> oh, what does this means? NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<bazhang> gpg error
<bazhang> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<Guest28138>  GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Pici> Guest28138: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repositories
<bazhang> Guest28138, the medibuntu.org page has the instructions on how exactly to import the keys
<petsounds> i try to upgrade my 2.0.2 amarok to 2.1 and i add this deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main, then the notification appear but i can't install it cause it says blocked updates. what did i miss?
<Guest28138> still got the message
<bazhang> Guest28138, did you go to medibuntu.org page?
<Guest28138> yes
<bazhang> Guest28138, and follow the exact instructions?
<Guest28138> yes
<Guest28138> but know the first error message disappaerd. now i have only one erroe left
<Guest28138> W: GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY A040830F7FAC5991
<Guest28138> the first one was this  NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<bazhang> Guest28138, that is a google repo then?
<Guest28138> looks like
<bazhang> then follow the same steps as in !gpgerr above
<bazhang> with <key> being replaced with your key of course
<sczgilae> hello
<sczgilae> i have one installation of kubuntu 9.04 with LDAP configured. Im configuring for the users. Now i see, that when i login as normal user of LDAP, in the screen appears "HDA INTEL doesnt work (STA92xx Analog), the system uses pulseaudio.
<baxeico> petsounds: i read somewhere that kpackagekit cannot upgrade if it has to install additional packages (i don't remenber details), but you can use aptitude from konsole
<baxeico> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<petsounds> baxeico : i'll try
<redddraggon> hello
<petsounds> baxeico : it works. thank you
<loganWHD> hello all
<loganWHD> just upgraded to 9.04
<loganWHD> went pretty mooth
<loganWHD> smooth even
<loganWHD> just one question, i have the resolution on the highest setting it just seems that everything is alot BIGGER than before
<loganWHD> any suggesstions on how i can change that?
<loganWHD> pls
<JontheEchidna> is it just the fonts that are bigger?
<JontheEchidna> or is it not letting you set the resolution as high as you used to be able?
<loganWHD> I think both
<loganWHD> everything seems bigger
<loganWHD> i use thunderbird for email
<loganWHD> everything looks bolded
<loganWHD> even this window...
<loganWHD> i have it on 1900X1028
<loganWHD> but looks more like 1200X smth
<JontheEchidna> you could try bumping up the font DPI. Let me see if I can find where you do that
<loganWHD> it is as high as it cna go
<loganWHD> 1900x1200
<JontheEchidna> in System Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts there should be a DPI setting
<oobe> this in xorg.conf should help loganWHD Option         "DPI" "100 x 100"
<loganWHD> JontheEchidna, let me check
<loganWHD> oobe, are you saying to add that to xorg.conf?
<oobe> yeah but try JontheEchidna's idea first
<oobe> cause it seems easier
<oobe> you would need to restart x also i think thay maybe nvidia specifix
<loganWHD> there are three choices
<loganWHD> disabled, 96, 120 dpi
<JontheEchidna> try 120
<loganWHD> didnt seem to change much
<JontheEchidna> did it change any?
<loganWHD> not that i can see
<JontheEchidna> you may have to log out and restart X
<JontheEchidna> (alt + e at the login screen)
<loganWHD> alt e ?
<loganWHD> whats that do?
<JontheEchidna> restarts X
<JontheEchidna> alternately you could use oobe's solution, which should accomplish around the same thing
<loganWHD> adding 100x100 to xorg.conf?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, then restarting X
<loganWHD> where would i add that?
<JontheEchidna> dunno exactly
<JontheEchidna> I think in the screen section
<loganWHD> ok well i changed the dpi thing but i cant restart yet
<loganWHD> so let me try that in a few
<Polyculture> does banshee ususally recongnice my portable media player when connected?
<Polyculture> don't see anything promising, aslo can't find corresponding menu entries
<Mamarok> Polyculture: can't tell, as Banshee is more a Gnome application, never used it
<Polyculture> Mamarok: what about amarok 2.1, the device plasmoid doesn't seem to work
<dk-laptop> Anyone knows why sudo ask me the password two times? How I can make it ask for password only one time?
<loganWHD> JontheEchidna, thank you
<loganWHD> very much
<loganWHD> that worked perfect
<loganWHD> I AM BACK
<loganWHD> i can see
<loganWHD> :)
<Polyculture> dk-laptop: hmm, the only reason for this to happen i know is that one mis-spelled the password
<genii> dk-laptop: What command are you using sudo with?
<dk-laptop> Polyculture: I type the password correcly, but anyway it ask the password two times
<dk-laptop> genii: It happens with any command that I try
<Polyculture> dk-laptop: sorry, i have no clue
<sczgilae> i have one installation of kubuntu 9.04 with LDAP configured. Im configuring for the users. Now i see, that when i login as normal user of LDAP, in the screen appears "HDA INTEL doesnt work (STA92xx Analog), the system uses pulseaudio.
<genii> dk-laptop: Sounds like a PAM authentication issue.
<dk-laptop> thiago@thiago-laptop:~$ sudo echo 123
<dk-laptop> [sudo] password for thiago:
<dk-laptop> [sudo] password for thiago:
<dk-laptop> 123
<Mamarok> Polyculture: you should ask on #amarok IMHO, I don't think the applet is ready yet, there is a GSoC project for it running currently
<Polyculture> Mamarok: all right, thanks for the hint
<sczgilae> but as root works ok. so maybe permission?
<Mamarok> sczgilae: no, that is Pulseaduio conflicting in Phonon, you should remove it, KDE doesn't use Pulseaudio
<sczgilae> mamarok, thanks, so i have to remove pulseaudio
<dk-laptop> Ohh.. I found the problem
<dk-laptop> I have the line: auth required pam_unix.so nullok_secure
<Mamarok> sczgilae: remove Pulseaudio as much as you can, then remove ~/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc and ~/.asound.conf if there is one, restart KDE
<dk-laptop> two times in my /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<dk-laptop> So the PAM was ask for password two times
<Mamarok> sczgilae: then in systemsettings ->multimedia set your soundcard on top (there will probably still be a pulseaudio reference visible, just push it to the bottom)
<SandGorgon> !bridging
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridging
<SandGorgon> !bridge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge
<genii> dk-laptop: Good to see it's sorted out now
<dk-laptop> :)
<genii> SandGorgon: What is it about bridging you would like to know?
<SandGorgon> genii, thanks for asking... i googled for the links ! I was having a Virtualbox question - found it
<dk-laptop> Another problem that I'm having is that some times my KDE prograns are incorrectly showed in my monitor. It's haven only with QT prograns, with Gnome stuffs everything is fine
<genii> Ah, OK then.
<dk-laptop> There's any know issue with Intel Video card with QT library? It's very strange
<radi82> j #kubuntu-de
<sczgilae>  I have made all of the changed you proposed. But i cant get the audio card to work. When try "test" i dont show any fail message, but doesn't produce any sound any way. More ideas?
<sczgilae> mamarok
<Mamarok> sczgilae: nothing muted in Kmix?
<sczgilae> yes, im looking at that, but now i dont know why dont have kmix menu, and i cant show it :-S
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> !uptime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<ikonia> mega
<Mamarok> sczgilae: in the system tray, right click on the loudspeaker, then "show mixer window"
<sczgilae> no loudspeaker in system tray :-S
<sczgilae> mamarok, if i search kmix at "k" menu and i click on it pretends to open but nothing do
<Mamarok> sczgilae: in a terminal, type killall -9 kmix
<Mamarok> sczgilae: then start it again
<sczgilae> mamarok: done. same, nothing happens
<Mamarok> sczgilae: what KDE do you have?
<sczgilae> 9.04
<Mamarok> that's Kubuntu, do I guess 4.2.2 for KDE?
<sczgilae> yes, the last one
<Mamarok> sczgilae: right click on the system tray and edit the system tray settings, go to auto hide
<Shadoze> Shadoze test123
<Mamarok> Shadoze: do you have a question? just ask it then
<Mamarok> sczgilae: Kmix must be selected, else you will never see it
<Shadoze> Yeah, upon applying deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main : to my software sources for the new amarok 2.1 , kpackagekit lists it as a blocked update
<Shadoze> All information taken from the kubuntu homepage
<Mamarok> Shadoze: because you need to add the gpg key for the PPA
<Shadoze> i guessed so, any idea where it is?
<Mamarok> Shadoze: they gpg key is in http://launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa
<sczgilae> mamarok, i dont know why, but when i click on auto hide, i write in the konsole "kmix" and know everything is ok, thank you so much
<Mamarok> sczgilae: great :)
<tomsdale> how can I check whether kmix has my microphone recognized
<tomsdale> supposed to be in a conference call right now and nothing works.
<alteroo> tomsdale: Skype?
<alteroo> Sorry jumped chan :)
<tomsdale> yes
<tomsdale> np
<alteroo> tomsdale: Go to the audio settings and change them from the Default
<alteroo> I don't know why but the default almost never works Change it to almost anything else and do a skype test call
<alteroo> Mamarok: Hallo :)
<Mamarok> Shadoze: sorry, typo: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<Mamarok> hi alteroo
<alteroo> Mamarok: Would you have time for two small apt issues?
<alteroo> Where small doesn't mean that at all
<Mamarok> alteroo: ask
<alteroo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/189023/
<alteroo> What's up with that?
<tomsdale> alteroo: alteroo, there is only one option which works. hda intel  (hw:intel,0)
<tomsdale> I'm not getting anything in audacity either. I think it'S kmix the problem.
<tomsdale> it used to work under alpha 5 ... so weired
<Mamarok> alteroo: could you please paste your sources.list? I guess something is wrong there
<Mamarok> alteroo: also, which KDE?
<Shadoze> Cheers will try it out, mamarok
<Mamarok> Shadoze: yaw :)
<tomsdale> ah - this is a disaster, now the conference got cancelled. well, I think the system only know the analog input device
<tomsdale> damn - I should have looked into this earlier... always last minute.
<alteroo> Mamarok: Sorry got called away
<alteroo>  KDE 4.3
<Mamarok> alteroo: your sources.list: did you change something in it lately?
<Mamarok> alteroo: it doesn't make much snes to have 2 different sources for the same package, on of it has packages with different sizes
<Mamarok> sense*
<Mamarok> one* of it
<alteroo> I went to Kpackagekit and Edit sources -> Updates -> Unsupported updates
<alteroo> Which is backports. That's where the Kubuntu.org website says it has the Koffice 2.0 final
<Mamarok> alteroo: as I said, you have two different sources for the same package, something is wrong there
<alteroo> Ok Hold on
<Mamarok> alteroo: backports? backports PPA  != regular backports repository
<alteroo> Oh!
<Mamarok> alteroo: are you using 9.04?
<alteroo> Yes
<alteroo> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/koffice-2
<Mamarok> well, there is a mix up in your sources.list, you need to set this right
<alteroo> That sounds pretty clear though
<alteroo> http://pastebin.com/f32dd8cd1
<igor> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mamarok> alteroo: alteroo line 57 seems to have a space where there should be none
<Mamarok> alteroo: nm, my bad, misread the line
<alteroo> tomsdale: so it works correctly now?
<Mamarok> alteroo: still, you have two sources for the same packages, this can't work, let me check my sources.list
<tomsdale> alteroo: nop - still looking into it. thx for your assistence earlier on. Conference got cancelled now anyway. It. It's really confusing
<tomsdale> http://rdl.avecstyle.ca/fileadmin/KMix.png
<alteroo> Shouldn't one take priority ?
<Mamarok> alteroo: are you using apt-get or aptitude?
<tomsdale> These are all the options it gives me. hold on - you actually have to make it fullscreen to see what's going on.
<alteroo> Apt-get install koffice-kde4
<Mamarok> alteroo: try refreshing your cache: sudo apt-get update
<alteroo> Did that a few times already but i'll do it again
<alteroo> Get an aerror that my PPA don't have GPG keys and thats it
<Mamarok> alteroo: well, you can't use the PPA if you do not get that key, this can't work :)
<alteroo> none of these packages are from a PPA
<alteroo> one is from universe and one is from Jaunty-backports
<Mamarok> alteroo: did you try sudo apt-get install koffice-kde4 again
<tomsdale> ok - here is a screenshot of KMix with markers in the full glory. How can I find out which of the capture devices is my micro: http://rdl.avecstyle.ca/fileadmin/KMix1.png
<Mamarok> alteroo: still, you can not install stuff when you have the gpg key missing, you really should add those
<alteroo> Mamarok: The same. Should I remove the backports and install from universe
<alteroo> They seem to be the same package numbers
<alteroo> Though not the same package it seems
<alteroo> Hence the Size mismatch
<alteroo> Hmm maybe I'll just remove universe
<Mamarok> alteroo: no, koffice2 is not in universe, and it's certainly not universe the problem, more like your mirror server not being up-to-date
<Mamarok> alteroo: in doubt, use the main server
<Mamarok> tomsdale: hm, there are drop down menus for the mics, what does clicking there give you?
<Mamarok> tomsdale: also, did you try to configure the channels in Kmix (Settings menu -Configure channels)?
<tomsdale> There is Front Mic and Mic in the dropdown. I think it'S front mic and capture device.
<tomsdale> now at least I get a hum in the testcall!. one moment.
<Shadoze> Anyone know how to map the Super key to kickoff
<Mamarok> Shadoze: Super key?
<alteroo> ok I'm going to disable universe then
<tomsdale> Is there an application which shows you in the mixer window if there is activity on the channel. like a small meter.
<Shadoze> The atrocious "windows flag" key that comes with most keyboards today
<Mamarok> alteroo: no, don't, it will cut you off with half of KDE...
<Mamarok> alteroo: just change to the main server, this should do it
<alteroo> Mamarok: Just for this install
<alteroo> I did that still get the same error
<Mamarok> Shadoze: that is calle Meta :)
<Mamarok> alteroo: just a second...
<Mamarok> Shadoze: system settings -> Keyboard¬Mouse, you can change the shortcuts
<Mamarok> alteroo: grab those gpg keys, then try again
<sparr> After installing 9.04 KDE 3.5 remix knetworkmanager can see "wlan0" as my wifi device instead of the "ath0" that I am used to.  It can see networks, and I can set up a connection with all the right info.  But when I left click the connection (showing good signal), it doesn't do anything, no connection, no error, nothing.  Help?
<Mamarok> sparr: there is no support for the KDE3 remix, sorry
<Shadoze> His problem is listed in there faq
<Shadoze> Mamarok: It would appear you cannot assign a single button a a shortcut :S
<Shadoze> It "forces" me to select another button with the command
<Mamarok> Shadoze: of course not, as this is not an action key itself in Linux
<Mamarok> Shadoze: same for Ctrl, Alt, AltGr and the Menu key
<david__> I'm using kmail in Ubuntu, and there's no place to set the spellchecker settings. How do I do this?
<Mamarok> david__: which version?
<alteroo> sparr: what kind of wifi network?
<Mamarok> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<david__> Which version of kmail?
<Mamarok> alteroo, sparr please, check the wiki page above
<david__> kmail = 1.11.2
<Mamarok> david__: thanks, there are so many version, I couldn't guess that :)
<david__> kde = 4.2.2
<david__> I understand. :)
<alteroo> Mamarok: It's the same as hardy which is still supported
<Mamarok> david__: hm, I canpt find it neither, maybe ask in #kde
<Mamarok> alteroo: read that message above and please respect that
<alteroo> Mamarok: well then I guess I'm done here
<david__> OK, thanks!
<LuisJa> ei guys i have one error installing frostwire with kpackagekit, it says one unknown error is happening, wth?
<Shadoze> Details on your error will be shown on the "Show Details" button
<Mamarok> alteroo: it's not about you, it's a channel guideline for support, and KDE3 definitely is not officially supported in Jaunty
<alteroo> Mamarok: Neither is Koffice-kde4
<LuisJa> details: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<alteroo> So I guess I'm done here
<tuxi> hi, anyone can tell me why amarok 2.1 is blocked?
<tomsdale> Ah - here is finally the solution to my sound dilemma. http://rdl.avecstyle.ca/fileadmin/KMix2.png  .You have to select under digital input source "digital mic".
<LuisJa> Shadoze: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<Mamarok> alteroo: hey, I tried to help you, and KDE4 is supported
<alteroo> But not koffice-kde4 it specifically says that
<LuisJa> ei guys i have one problem installing frostwire with kpackagekit, it says one error is happening, details: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus), can someone help me pls?
<Mamarok> alteroo: this was about a sources problem, don't be picky...
<alteroo> Mamarok: Yes for the unsupported repo :)
<alteroo> The actual name of it is the unsupported updates
 * Mamarok gives up *sigh*
<alteroo> but if you'd like to know I got he keys and it still doesn't work
<Shadoze> LuisJa: are you installing it from kpackagekit itself, or from a deb file of the net?
<LuisJa> Shadoze: well i downloaded the deb from the oficial page and triying to install it with Kpackagekit
<sparr> Mamarok: so you want me to waste 8 hours reproducing this issue by installing 8.04 then upgrading everything except KDE to 9.04, then asking the same question?
<sparr> alteroo: WPA secured, which knetworkmanager seems to recognize (shows up as foo(WPA) with the lock icon)
<Mamarok> sparr: there is a wiki page which tells you how to get support, I just showed you....
<alteroo> But removing universe does it seems
<alteroo> Mamarok: So I can ask a KDE 4.3 question?
<Mamarok> go on, if I can help
<alteroo> Akregrator conflicts with kde-icons-oxygen
<LuisJa> ei guys i have one problem installing frostwire with kpackagekit, it says one error is happening, details: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus), can someone help me pls?
<Mamarok> alteroo: the packages you mean? you will have to overwrite I guess then
<sparr> alteroo: the problem, i think, is that im stuck with wlan0 instead of ath0
<Mamarok> LuisJa: use sudo dpkg -i frostwireblabla.deb on a command line
<LuisJa> Mamarok:
<LuisJa>  http://www.freenode.net:
<LuisJa>     irc.freenode.net
<LuisJa> lol that no
<LuisJa> Mamarok:
<LuisJa> Preparando para reemplazar frostwire 4.18.0 (usando frostwire-4.18.0.i586.deb) ...
<LuisJa> Desempaquetando el reemplazo de frostwire ...
<LuisJa> dpkg: problemas de dependencias impiden la configuración de frostwire:
<LuisJa>  frostwire depende de sun-java6-bin; sin embargo:
<LuisJa>   El paquete `sun-java6-bin' no está instalado.
<LuisJa> dpkg: error al procesar frostwire (--install):
<LuisJa>  problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar
<LuisJa> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<LuisJa>  frostwire
<alteroo> Mamarok: dpkg -i thingy.deb --force-overwrite?
<Mamarok> !paste | LuisJa
<ubottu> LuisJa: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Mamarok> alteroo: I suppose so, but as KDE 4.3 is officially part of Karmic, this would be a question for #ubuntu+1 :)
<alteroo> Even for the ppa ?
<Mamarok> LuisJa: in English and use a pastebin, please
<LuisJa> u can help or not??
<Mamarok> alteroo: ...
<alteroo> Mamarok: I'm using the Jaunty PPA
<Mamarok> LuisJa: calm down
<alteroo> Everything installed except for akregator
<Mamarok> alteroo: read what I said above...
<LuisJa> then...
<Mamarok> LuisJa: you need to install java it says, no?
<LuisJa> already installed
<LuisJa> before all this
<Mamarok> LuisJa: then I don't know, but why not ask in #kubuntu-es as you have the output in Spanish?
<Mamarok> LuisJa: and you need that particular java package installed, not just any java
<LuisJa> sun-java6-bin is not found in the repos
<nana_austine> plz can some1 help me out here. earlier today i was finding problems opening my desktop folders in ubunut. and i restarted my laptop. afterwards, all the file on my desktop seem to have disappeared. can anyone help. please!
<genii> !es | LuisJa
<ubottu> LuisJa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nana_austine> when i open my desktop folder all i see in the trash can
<LuisJa> i know english... the thing is that my system settings r in spanish
<LuisJa> let me change that
<m4v> LuisJa: sun-java6-bin is in the repos, but you need to enable multiverse
<Mamarok> nana_austine: you should tell us which Kubuntu version you are talking about for start
<nana_austine> kubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> could somebody check with nana_austine, please? I have to go
<LuisJa> my problem is solved, i used synaptic to download my java package and install frostwire :)
<nana_austine> plz can some1 help me out all the files on my desktop have disappeared
<nana_austine> i am not sure what exactly happened
<Shadoze> How do you have it setup, under appearance settings theres two options, Folder View and Desktop View
<nana_austine> desktop view
<nana_austine> the only thing that shows up is a file named home.desktop and the trash can
<Shadoze> Ok, so those are the only links in your home/"username"/Desktop file too?
<nana_austine> yeah
<nana_austine> these are the only files i see Home.desktop  trash.desktop
<nana_austine> anybody there to help????
<alteroo> nana_austine: is there suppoed to be anythign else there?
<alteroo> sparr: ifconfig shows  a ath0 ?
<BOZG> Anyone having problems in Jaunty 64bit where the plasmoids disappear as well as the window titles and icons in the panel?
<toby> I'm trying to install amarok 2.1 as per http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.1 but am not getting anywhere.
<Eurysilas> Having some trouble with Amarok from Hardy. It's not recognizing all of my tags, nor is it recognizing .oga files. What's worse, attempting to edit some of the tags in my ogg files is resulting in corrupt files. Any pointers, or do I need to upgrade?
<BOZG> toby: What's the problem?
<BOZG> Not updating?
<toby> BOZG: Not automatically, no. i can see 2.1 if i search for amarok, though. when i select it to install, it says i have to uninstall amarok-kde4 first.
<BOZG> Try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BOZG> Seems to have worked for some people.
<icewind> I have a problem, since the upgrade to 9.04 alsa isn't working anymore
<BOZG> toby: Also, you could just uninstall amarok-kde4 too :P
<toby> BOZG: i'm worried that it'll take some settings with it if i do that
<toby> BOZG: do i need ot tick "proposed" or "unsupported", do you think/
<BOZG> Unsupported
<BOZG> Try the dist-upgrade.
<BOZG> It worked for someone earlier.
<BOZG> Trying to find the thread that it was discussed in now.
<BOZG> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=printpage;topic=3104322.0
<toby> I did try that, no joy. apt-get update gives some warnings about missing gpg keys but, they're just warnings right?
<BOZG> Yeah.
<BOZG> That was the problem I had.
<BOZG> I finally installed it via Add/Remove
<BOZG> Try it in there.
<BOZG> And select to upgrade.
<BOZG> It worked for me without removing settings or having to remove amarok-kde4.
<toby> BOZG: Okay, I'll try. thanks for the tip. have to go now and bathe my son! I'll try that later :D
<toby> BOZG: Thanks
<BOZG> No problem and good luck.
 * Eurysilas wonders if anybody even still uses Hardy.
<genii> Eurysilas: I do.
<Eurysilas> KDE?
<genii> Eurysilas: 3.5.10
<Zafer233> did anyone figure out about koffice from the package manager?
<Shadoze> Anyone know how to auto align icons in the desktop
<alteroo> Is there anyway to boost the sound above 100% ?
<Eurysilas> genii: Ever have any trouble with Amarok not recognizing certain tag entries and utterly failing to find .oga files?
<genii> Eurysilas: Nope, or I would have already offered to look into your issue :)
<alteroo> Or have a system wide equalizer that doesn't top out at 0.0 db ?
<ajavid> I have not file bug yet
<ajavid> be lazy
<Eurysilas> genii: I'm hoping I don't have to upgrade, or strip all the tags, or, $DIETY forbid, re-encode.......:(
<ajavid> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ajavid> alteroo, which package it is
<ajavid> alteroo, you think its the ccsm package
<ajavid> probably not
<ajavid> the package that installs the compizconfig.so in /opt should install a link for it in the main python dist
<ajavid> so i should file bug on that package?
<ajavid> or what exactly
<alteroo> ajavid: yes on that package
<ajavid> "compizconfig-python-kde3" does not exist in Ubuntu. Please choose a different package. If you're unsure, please select "I don't know"
<ajavid> its not in kubuntu?
<ajavid> is kde3 supported on ubuntu?
<genii> ajavid: On 8.04 but no later versions
<ajavid> so
<ajavid> kde3 remix is not supported in kubuntu?
<ajavid> thats sad
<ajavid> UnreportableReason: This is not a genuine Ubuntu package
<genii> ajavid: It is not an official release. It's a separate release by the pearson computing people.
<ajavid> *sigh*
<ajavid> so I wasted my time filing a bug
<ajavid> nobody cares...
<ajavid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/384021
<genii> ajavid: File one instead with the author: http://bugs.pearsoncomputing.net/
<ajavid> nah
<ajavid> I'm alright. I'll support myself.
<ajavid> since debian and ubuntu turned their backs on me
<ajavid> there is so much old unmaintained software still in the repositories, and yet kde3 is deprecated
<genii> ajavid: The KDE team has moved on to the next release. So 3 will die anyhow.
<alteroo> Wow I thought that #kde was the most busy dead channel around #ubuntu+1 might actually beat it
<alteroo> genii: It may
<ajavid> KDE team should be ashamed of itself
<ajavid> those are my sincere feelings atm.
<ajavid> this makes a sad panda :(
<alteroo> ajavid: In what way?
<genii> ajavid: When KDE went from 2.x  to release 3 it was the same. But you don't see many people running KDE2 anymore now. Same thing will eventually happen.
<Shadoze> This is an open source community, people are not paid to help, infact noone has to help atall, everyone here is a volunteer
<bbeck> I've got the KDE 4.3 Beta packages installed, and everything is wonderful, but I can't get weather plasmoids to work.  Has anyone had this problem, and know of a solution?
<genii> Shadoze: I work for coffee! :)
<ajavid> genii, I understand
<ajavid> but kde3 was better than 2.x
<ajavid> kde4 is garbage.
<Shadoze> 4 isn't as mature as 3
<ajavid> nah its not garbage, its just buggy as all hell
<alteroo> genii: That's different KDE 3 was an offshoot or a polishing of KDE2 KDE4 is very little related to KDE3 other than idealogy
<ajavid> and doesn't work like kde3 in the functionality i require
<Shadoze> You can't honestly compare them
<Shadoze> Kde 3 has been aruond for years and years
<Shadoze> kde 4, has not
<ajavid> yes it has
<ajavid> 3 years at least
<Shadoze> kde 3 has been as ironed out as an ironing board, kde 4 hasn't been yet
<alteroo> ajavid: one year
<ajavid> nope
<Shadoze> ajdavid, kde 3 at least 7 years
<Shadoze> big difference there
<ajavid> at least 2 if nothing
<ajavid> 2.5 i'd say
<ajavid> eitherway I'm just argh.
<alteroo> ajavid: but honestly the "KDE" team isn't a them situation If you want to see KDE3 alive then rally support for it. The KDe3 repos are open for people to maintain and improve them as long as they like
<ajavid> yes im not in #kde
<ajavid> this is #kubuntu
<Shadoze> Sigh, what do you think kubuntu is built upon?
<ajavid> and the linux for humans should consider for the humans who ilke kde3
<genii> ajavid: 8.04 which comes with KDE3 remains supported until 2011. So no lack of support on it anytime soon.
<ajavid> I think kubuntu should maintain kde3 at least
<ajavid> officially
<genii> ajavid: We do. Until 2011. On 8.04 only
<ajavid> maybe for aonther release or two
<ajavid> genii, oh
<alteroo> ajavid: Right but you said hte KDE team should be ashamed not hte kubuntu team
<ajavid> ohhh I see
<ajavid> alteroo, yes, it should
<ajavid> its like the vista of linux
<alteroo> ajavid: ha ha :-)
<ajavid> (4.x that is)
<ajavid> :D
<alteroo> 4.0 maybe
<Shadoze> kde is not riddled with drm software and other nightmares
<alteroo> 4.2 is usable by a majority
<alteroo> ajavid: incidentally what functionality are you missing?
<ajavid> in kde4?
<alteroo> yes
<ajavid> desktop mouse click configuration
<ajavid> no panels
<Shadoze> No panels?
<ajavid> no icons onthing
<ajavid> nope
<alteroo> can't you do no panels in KDE4?
<ajavid> also, missing kcontrol
<alteroo> pretty sure you can
<alteroo> ajavid: What in kcontrol ?
<Shadoze> System Settings now
<ajavid> not down with it
<alteroo> ajavid: So far everything you have said can be done
<ajavid> no it can't
<bbeck> ajavid: did I read that properly you don't have panels in KDE4?
<ajavid> can you make it so that if you rihgclick desktop for windowlist menu
<ajavid> or left click for application menu
<ajavid> or middle click for desktop menu
<alteroo> ajavid: No he doesn't have panels in KDE3 he wants that to keep up in KDE4
<alteroo> ajavid: in SVN
<ajavid> ahh
<ajavid> fantastic
<ajavid> so not much longer
<alteroo> Chani Armatige is working on it
<ajavid> ahhhh boy, kde4 could e usesable now
<ajavid> god bless him
<alteroo> ajavid: 8 more months :-P
<alteroo> Her
<ajavid> I dont' believe in god
<ajavid> but belss him
<ajavid> her
<ajavid> whatever
<ajavid> chani
<ajavid> I know her
<alteroo> Yes you do I would wager if you follow anything with KDE dev
<ajavid> i bug her all the time about her namesake from Dune
<alteroo> ha ha Yes that's correct
<snarkster> i need alittle help configureing vts on my tv
<alteroo> so ok anything else that's missing?
<ajavid> thanks guys
<ajavid> afk
<snarkster> all i get is a small bar on the right side that is totally garbled
<alteroo> ajavid: Let me not be assured in my saying that. I think that you can delete the first panel form the config file
<alteroo> I've not tried but it should be able to be deleted
<snarkster> isnt there a option called tty sane or something like that
<ajavid> oh
<ajavid> also i like kde3 cuz i can use compiz with it
<alteroo> ajavid: So you may not be out of the woods yet but that should easily be doable If it's forced I think that's against the idea of Plasma so probably not going to stick around
<ajavid> i can't with kde4, and the kde4 effects are missing a lot
<alteroo> ajavid: you ... can't?
<ajavid> scale is misisng, and expo
<alteroo> Both of those are in KDE4
<ajavid> alteroo, it doesn't launch complains another window manger
<ajavid> i know
<alteroo> Wait which one is scale?
<ajavid> compiz effects built into kde4 but those are good enough
<ajavid> they arenot configurable enough either
<ajavid> and missing a lot of the extras/unsupported plugins
<alteroo> ajavid: Did you go to Default applications in System Settings? compiz is there as a choice for default window manager
<ajavid> so only desire is to run compiz on kde4, but can't, it won't make it
<ajavid> I used kde4 a while ago
<ajavid> maybe now you can
<alteroo> ajavid: Agreed there. They aren't as configurable but then I don't like compiz since it's a lab not a product but that has it's own fun side
<alteroo> ajavid: In any case hop in around 10.04 Pretty much everything that you have said should be shipped by then.
<ajavid> this is my first time on ubuntu really
<alteroo> 1/2 of it works now the rest is already working but still in testing
<ajavid> i using debian sid for 8-9 years
<ajavid> fulltime, every othermachien is debian
<alteroo> then they dropped KDE3? :)
<ajavid> my desktop needs kde3 so i iuse kubuntu remix
<ajavid> yeh
<ajavid> they betrayed me
<ajavid> I still maintain pckages for it
<ajavid> try to become a dd, but damit, until then my opinion don't matter
<alteroo> ajavid: Well if you would like to help Kubuntu KDE3 I can get you in contact with the "team"
<ajavid> I can't dig kubuntu
<alteroo> Where team is one guy
<ajavid> I have a lot of beef with ubuntu in general
<alteroo> sure you can dig kubuntu.org
<alteroo> Gives me a result :)
<ajavid> if i discuss it, people will give me trouble
<ajavid> I'd rathe rnot
<alteroo> ajavid: you can discuss it in #kubuntu-offtopic
<ajavid> well im hungry too
<ajavid> discuss vs food
<ajavid> hmm... I'm a hungry man.
<ajavid> food wins man.
<ajavid> man loses food.
<ajavid> I mean.. wait.. I man, will gain food, but you will not, right?
<ajavid> *afk*
<alteroo> man food
<alteroo> no manual entry for food
<alteroo> Auto feed initiated
<alteroo> nomnomnomnomnomnom
<Shadoze> Anyone know a quick way to renew my ip?
<jussi01> Shadoze: why?
<Shadoze> I need to test a forums permissions
<Shadoze> I could reboot my router but surely theres a faster way
<alteroo> Shadoze: sudo dhclient ?
<Shadoze> Renewal in 696 seconds was the last message
<alteroo> Isn't there a way to drag a window to the edge of the desktop and have it slide to the next one?
<alteroo> Shadoze: do you want a fully new IP address?
<alteroo> The router is likely to give you teh same one
<Shadoze> yes
<Shadoze> on win i would do ipconfig /release then ipconfig /renew
<radi82> alteroo: Yes, you have to activate the windowborders first.
<alteroo> radi82: thats in Alt+F3 -> window properties?
<alteroo> I remembered it being in there but I dont see it now
<radi82> alteroo: no. in the Systemsettings somewhere. i'll look it up...
<testesti> hi
<alteroo> radi82: Found it :)
<radi82> alteroo: k ;)
<alteroo> radi82: it looks waaaaaay better in KDE 4.3
<alteroo> I'm going to waste 1/2 the day moving things around just to see the sliding arrows popup
<radi82> lol
<alteroo> ajavid: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/status/meeting-organizer.png', which is also in package kde-icons-oxygen
<alteroo> ajavid: http://imagebin.ca/view/AodVMv.html
<alteroo> Whoops :)
<LuisJa> lately my kubuntu is freezing too much
<LuisJa> dont know whats happening
<ajavid> alright
<ajavid> well
<ajavid> I'm going back to debian
<ajavid> sorry
<ajavid> I'm just gonna go back to sid, install kde4, and help find bugs and make it better
<ajavid> at least I'd be doing some good
<LuisJa> lately my kubuntu is freezing too much
<LuisJa> dont know whats happening
<LuisJa> i installed it with wubi, thats wrong?
<LuisJa> like 4 weeks ago than i have kubuntu installed
<alteroo> what time is lately?
<drurew> can someone diagnostic the following term for me please ( there is one eth port available ) : eth20
<oobe> drurew, would help if you said where you get that term from
<drurew> a more specific question: how do I rename eth20 to be eth0
<radi82> From time to time my KDE 4.2 completley criples the text in a window. Resizing that window fixes this problem then. Has anyone any idea how to get rid of this?
<drurew> output of ifconfig read eth19 before my last init.d/networking restart. After restart ifconfig outputs eth20. I havent used my eth port in months so its kind of a stumbler to find eth0 to be eth20.
<LuisJa> lately my kubuntu is freezing too much
<LuisJa> dont know whats happening
<LuisJa> i installed it with wubi, thats wrong?
<LuisJa> like 4 weeks ago than i have kubuntu installed
<LuisJa> can someone help me?
<alteroo> LuisJa: What is lately?
<LuisJa> freezing, horribly
<LuisJa> stop working
<LuisJa> i hve to manually stop
<LuisJa> and shutdown
<LuisJa> becomes slow as hell
<LuisJa> :(
<Mamarok> LuisJa: did you check the wubi bugs on Launchpad?
<Mamarok> !wubi | LuisJa
<ubottu> LuisJa: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Mamarok> LuisJa: the last line in particular
<LuisJa> thx
<Shadoze_> Does anyone else experience slow moving to the trash regardless of file size?
<Shadoze_> yet shit & del deletes it VERY fast
<drurew> Shadoze_: maybe shift del pipes the rm command ?
<Shadoze_> Possibly, but i've heard alot of people complain that moving a file to the trash takes a long time
<drurew> I just used the rm command
<drurew> ;)
<Shadoze_> 2byte file took two seconds
<drurew> would anyone know how to find the original HWADDR for my ethernet port
<Pici> drurew: Its not listed on ifconfig?
<drurew> Pici: i had fiddled with wmaster a while back, im experiencing this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=697807
<nightmare> Hi there
<genii> drurew: I suspect it would be listed in the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules look for eth0
<drurew> Pici: according to ifconfig, my hardware address is :HWaddr 00:00:6c:cb:e0:09 , wmaster shows; HWaddr 00-1F-1F-18-F0-43-30-34-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
<genii> drurew: wmaster is the usb host of your adapter
<alteroo> Does anyone know how to boost the sound from the sound card?
<alteroo> in software
<drurew> alteroo: have you tried alsamixer in your terminal ?
<alteroo> drurew: yes though I would like someone with a VIA ac97 soundcard to look at alsa mixer and tell me if they see the same thing I do
<drurew> i have an nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler
<drurew> we have the same chipset
 * alteroo shrugs close enough
<alteroo> look at the master volume and qt 100% what's the db Offset?
<drurew> dB gain=-6.00, -6.00
<alteroo> -6?
<alteroo> wow
<alteroo> where is 0.0 db gain then?
<drurew> my master reads 81 %
<alteroo> And it's aceptably loud for you?
<alteroo> Without hardware gain?
<drurew> i have a good amp
<alteroo> :)
<drurew> ;)
<alteroo> Hence my specification without hardware gain
<drurew> at 100% reads Master [dB gain=3.00, 3.00]
<alteroo> :-(
<alteroo> that sucks mine is 0.0 at 100%
<KDesk> When I try to hibernate, the pc shutsdown for a second, but then it starts automatly again. Is this a known software problem? What can I do?
<drurew> mone reads null to 94%
<drurew> *mine
<alteroo> mine -s like -22 at 55
<Nixx> Name of the Package Manager in kubuntu?
<alteroo> Nixx: Which kubuntu are you using?
<drurew> kpackagemanager
<Nixx> Nothing,, I just ask becuase I meybee will try kubuntu...
<alteroo> Nixx: Oh in that case use whatever you like
<Nixx> But the cool with Ubuntu is Synaptic...
<slow-motion> hi
<alteroo> apt-get aptitude synaptic Gpackagekit Kpackagekit adept etc
<Nixx> But what is standard?
<alteroo> kpackagekit
<Nixx> okay
<Nixx> But work Synaptic 100% in kubuntu?
<Nixx> KDE 4.1
<drurew> 100% true
<Nixx> oki
<Nixx> And aptitude install allso is the same in kubuntu? :)
<drurew> the terminals and kernels are the same
<Nixx> okay..
<drurew> they both use bash
<Nixx> thes
<Nixx> *yes
<Nixx> kubuntu vs Windows 7?
<drurew> and apt-get, aptitude, wget asl well as gnome work the same on kubuntu
<drurew> what is windows
<drurew> ?
<Nixx> kubuntu is not to mee but to a friend, i myself use Arch Linux.
<KDesk> windows 7 is win 3.1 plush patches and vista look hehe
<alteroo> KDesk: more like Windows NT 3 plus patches
<alteroo> But the patches came from Windows 3.1 I agree
<KDesk> alteroo: exacly, you know :)
<KDesk> Realy, just look at some dialogs, like add fonts, it is the same from win95.
<alteroo> Nixx: But what was your question?
<KDesk> and the panel, it is a compy from kde 3.5 and 4
<drurew> stealing kde potentials
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<sil3nt|warri0r> #fedora
<JuJuBee> Can someone suggest a program to recover deleted files?
<phh> JuJuBee: photorec, e2undel
<drurew1> JuJuBee:have they been written over ?
<crichardso> anyone here usint 9.04 with an intel vid with dual monitors?
<crichardso> i dont see a way to dynamicaly setup the multiple montors
<drurew1> crichardso: whats your graphics chipset
<crichardso> good question hold on
<crichardso> drurew: GM965/GL960
<drurew1> crichardso: can you give me lspci ?
<crichardso> that was from lspci
<crichardso> you want the whole thing
<drurew1> no just the card name and family
<drurew1> its intel isnt it
<crichardso> drurew: http://pastebin.ca/1449041
<crichardso> ya
<drurew1> I went straight for an nvidia card
<drurew1> but lets see what we can find
<crichardso> i read that there was a missing part of the display setup screen but i havent see any other posts about it
<crichardso> i wish i would have gone with nvadia
<crichardso> but the company told me to cut the price of the laptop
<drurew1> are you using a dual port card or some different configuration ?
<crichardso> and the prob i have is when i bring it home it is still trying to use both monitors so i cant see 1/2 my stuff when it isnt connected to my external monitor
<lxuser__> i am using kubuntu 9.04 with kde latest update 4.2.4
<lxuser__> but wifi not working
<lxuser__> :(
<crichardso> drurew: it is a laptop 1 ext vga port
<lxuser__> it was working with 4.2.2
<alteroo> blessedbeef!
<lxuser__> i also did a kernel update
<drurew1> crichardso: i went this way before http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21600.html. Describing two separate devices to xorg.conf however i cant be much more helpfull than that :(
<drurew1> but im almost sure theres a sipler way than that
<drurew1> *simpler
<crichardso> ya i got mine setup via xorg but i was looking for a simpler/auto detect cause it really is a pain when you take your laptop from work(ext monitor) to on the road just normal screen
<alexshenoy> okay i understand, it makes a Ui class with a Dialog widget and all teh widgets declared in there
<alexshenoy> that actually makes a lot of sense
<drurew1> crichardso: have you checked you restricted drivers app ?
<ct529> any suggestion for building a very performant pc with kubuntu?
<crichardso> hmm note sure what u mean
<ct529> I have not found any good (k)ubuntu based benchmark ....
<alteroo> ct529: Cause benchmarking a GUI is very hard and mostly silly?
<thatdude1> Hey guys is there a portable version of firefox for ubuntu? Or how can I run a portable version on a flash drive that does not use the local computers settings/profile and preferably does not write to disk? Thanks
<alteroo> ct529: Unless you mean just bechmarking the computer in which case check out phronoix
<ct529> alteroo: where did you see GUI in my message?
<drurew1> crichardso: in your menu settings -hardware drivers
<alteroo> ct529: Mixed message but in any case see my second response :)
<crichardso> drurew1: ah ya nothen in there but my wireless
<alteroo> I think they have a suite that ships in koala but it's easily installable on debian/ubuntu in any case
<JuJuBee> drurew1: I have done nothing since the oops.
<ct529> alteroo: very nice thanks that is what I was looking for!!!!
<thatdude1> Hey guys, does the Ubuntu live cd write ANY data to ANY hard disk or does EVERYTHING truely run from RAM? is there any data whatsoever that is written to a local hard drive? Could i then run the live cd on  a pc with all hdds discconected? Thanks
<alteroo> ct529: You are welcome I had the same reaction when they put it out as well
<alteroo> thatdude1: Yes there is
<alteroo> On two occasions
<drurew1> crichardso: restarting X dosnt help ?
<thatdude1> alteroo, what you were answering my first question regarding a portable firefox?
<sil3nt|warri0r> any help ?
<jussi01> !ask | sil3nt|warri0r
<ubottu> sil3nt|warri0r: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alteroo> thatdude1: Well that's true as well but the response was to the Live Cd writing to the hard drive
<JuJuBee> drurew1: any ideas on recovery?
<thatdude1> alteroo, so what does it write to the hdd? and could you tell me where to get or how to make a portable version of firefox for ubuntu? thanks
<sil3nt|warri0r> i have updated my kde to 4.2.4, but my wifi is not working now, the drives says its activated but not is use
<sil3nt|warri0r> its broadcom bcm4322
<drurew1> JuJuBee: i cant name an "off the shelf" application to restore deleted files. i did however find this :http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-367510.html . good luck ;)
<alteroo> thatdude1: the instructions for a portable firefox are the same just using a linux firefox build from mozilla instead of a Windows one but htey should have some packages made already somewhere. The live Cd writes to the HDD when it detects a swap partition and runs out of Real RAM and when you click the install button and walk through the wizard (HAHA Didn't see that coming did ya?)
<thatdude1> alteroo haha...
<thatdude1> alteroo i dont now what instructions you are talking about
<thatdude1> if i download the .tar from mozilla and run firefox it runs using my profile/settings/bookmarks/plugins of my local pc user..
<alteroo> thatdude1: Right you need to change the to be local to the installation. If you go to portable apps they have instructions snce Firefox was the first big portable app
<thatdude1> but the portable apps is for windows only....
<alteroo> thatdude1: But I've had no HDD in my computer for two weeks and have been using the live CD to do work
<alteroo> thatdude1: Yes but the Firefox build is basically variables that say Windows or Linux. It saves info to the same place in windows as it does with Linux
<LuisJa> hello i have one problem, i just downloaded red alert 2 from frostwire and its running perfectly fine with wine, except for some speed problem, there is a way to fix this, and is this one, but i dont understand anything about it, can someone explain it pls?:
<alteroo> LuisJa: #winehq
<LuisJa> hello i have one problem, i just downloaded red alert 2 from frostwire and its running perfectly fine with wine, except for some speed problem, there is a way to fix this, and is this one: http://pastebin.com/m5a208010, but i dont understand anything about it, can someone explain it pls?
<cjae> ok how do I get the gpg for http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main, I can see the key, but do not know the command to install it
<cjae> Mamarok,
<drurew1> LuisJa:the how to is there, what do you want to know
<workspace3> hello :^D
<rmrfslash> Hahah I was just told to leave the #macosx chan because I was beginning a conversation about open source
<cjae> ok I ve looked this whole thing over and do not see anything about adding gpg keys just about making your own
<alteroo> rmrfslash: doesn't sound like them
<cjae> ok I ve looked this whole thing over and do not see anything about adding gpg keys just about making your own https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<alteroo> cjae: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key id>
<cjae> alteroo, ok how for http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release.gpg
<alteroo> Go to the PPA's website and it should have the Key ID there
<alteroo> Otherwise sudo apt-get update and it will throw an error the key ID is in the error
<cjae> alteroo, ok
<LuisJa> dru_rew: i dont understand that of the directories etc
<LuisJa> hello i have one problem, i just downloaded red alert 2 from frostwire and its running perfectly fine with wine, except for some speed problem, there is a way to fix this, and is this one: http://pastebin.com/m5a208010, but i dont understand anything about it, can someone explain it pls?
<alteroo> LuisJa: Did you ask in #winehq ?
<alteroo> They are the best ones to help
<LuisJa> yes
<LuisJa> no answer
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> My Kubuntu 9.04 isn't recognizing inserted DVDs
<cjae> alteroo, thanks worked :)
<Neremor> only ever 20th try it is shown as an inserted disc
<alteroo> >_<
<dru_rew>  LuisJa: find out where wine creates its "c" directory, then you will need to make a file there (proably as root) edit it to contain that code in your pastebin...then open terminal and : wine regedit...and i think you have the rest there :)
<serbuntu> buenas
<dru_rew>  LuisJa: that fix is for windows, it wont work on *buntu
<LuisJa> HQ guys r already helping me, thx anyways :)
<dru_rew> (H)
<dru_rew> 8-)
<vit> : )(
<RProgrammer> So uh, KDE decided to not start anymore, and I don't have a spare computer
<bfarah> my cam works fine with coamorma and skype but not kopete, any ideas?
<bfarah> anybody got the same problem b4?
<alteroo> bfarah: Yes Kopete is broken
<bfarah> alright, :(
<bfarah> any similar program that can use cam with msn?
<alteroo> last I heard someone was working on it but I don't know if that got into KDE 4.3
<alteroo> !info kmess
<ubottu> kmess (source: kmess): Instant messenger to use MSN on KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1840 kB, installed size 4272 kB
<alteroo> Ugh
<alteroo> Look for kmess 2.0 :)
<robin0800> RProgrammer: put your disk in and reboot and then choose repair
<JontheEchidna> !info kmess karmic
<ubottu> kmess (source: kmess): MSN messenger for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~beta2-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 3271 kB, installed size 7332 kB
<RProgrammer> robin0800: Ok, but GNOME sessions work fine
<robin0800> RProgrammer: you could try and reinstall kde-desktop
<bfarah> can i use my webcam with kmess??
<slow-motion> n8
<alteroo> JontheEchidna: have you ever had KDE just ignore the keyboard for like 5 minutes?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<alteroo> It's annoying :(
<templaedhel> hello, I have ubuntu 8.10, and have been using gnome forever, I recently got kde, and I like it except I can't get my native resolution (1920x1080) to work, it has been working fine in gnome, so I don't think its an xorg issue
<kisbence> hi
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, can you set it in System Settings > Display?
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: that's where I'm trying to set it from, but my resolution is not listed
<jerald> hi
<jerald> here I'm trying to set it from, but my resolution is not listed
<jerald> hi there ?
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, do you mind posting your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<jerald> i have installed kubuntu 9.04 inside windows
<jerald> but i have a seperate kubuntu 8.10 in different partition
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: ok
<templaedhel> sure
<jerald> hi there?
<templaedhel> jerald: hi, was that a question or a statement before?
<jerald> i am confused sir ?
<jerald> how can i upgrade my kubuntu 8.10 -- > 9.04 ?
<templaedhel> jerald: there should be a thing in your upload applet thing
<jerald> this is my question sir..
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: http://pastebin.com/m4a631ddc
<ign0ramus> jerald, if you have Adept, you should be able to update, and it should tell you that a new release is available
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, that's what i thought... it looks fine
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, if you run "xrandr" , does it list your proper resolution?
<RProgrammer> robin0800: Nope, xfix, dpkg repair, fsck all don't work
<jerald> yes ... it said.    But when i told to upgrade,  it began to download packages from internet. But i have a latest 9.04 release CD rom
<RProgrammer> Where would I find log messages for the kde session startup services?
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: it does not, it lists the same as in the system>display menu, which don't go high enough
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, ok, so that's the issue... now let's find a solution.
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: I'm all for solutions, let me know how to help
<jerald> in my kubuntu 8.10 there are three update managers.. adept, 'syntactic' i think and some other  gnu package manager..
<templaedhel> the little gear in your system tray
<ghostsan> i got a questiong that has nothing to do with technology
<jerald> i am using kubuntu 8.10 intirid
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, it would appear that running "cvt 1920 1080" would be a good first step.  please post output.  pastebin if long.
<ghostsan> but maybe someone knows, im trying to get my high school transcripts for college, i graduated in 2000
<jerald> i have no so much space to install kubuntu inside the windows partition..
<ghostsan> do they delete them?? or they keep them for a while??
<ghostsan> does anyone know,
<ign0ramus> ghostsan, completely off topic, but yes, they should still have them.  now please keep posts on topic.
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: # 1920x1080 59.96 Hz (CVT 2.07M9) hsync: 67.16 kHz; pclk: 173.00 MHz
<templaedhel> Modeline "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<ghostsan> thanks, thou
<jerald> dear templaedhel,  kindly tell me how to upgrade 9.04 using CD ROM
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, ok, that's a good start... hang tight...
<templaedhel> jerald: do you have the alternate cd? or the live cd?
<coz_> hey guys  kubuntu kde 4.2.4  and I have sounds that wont    go away lol
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, now do "  xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync  "
<templaedhel> gives me a >
<ikhouvanje> hello everyone
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, it shouldn't... did you copy the command exactly?
<templaedhel> yes
<templaedhel> no
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, :)
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, i spaced out the quotes so that you would ignore them
<templaedhel> lol, I ran it
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, ok, did you copy it correctly now?
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: yes
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, now if you run " xrandr " again, it *should* list your correct resolution.  please confirm.
<templaedhel> yes
<templaedhel> now I'm checking the menu
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, sweet.. is the correct resolution "VGA" or "LVDS" ?
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, it won't be in there yet (i don't think anyway)
<templaedhel> nope, it isn't
<ghostsan_> if i install the new 9.04, can i install the old amarok that i have now with the previos version?
<templaedhel> 1920x1080_60.00 (0xa0)  173.0MHz h: width  1920 start 2048 end 2248 total 2576 skew    0 clock   67.2KHz : height 1080 start 1083 end 1088 total 1120           clock   60.0Hz
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, no, but we will make this change persistent now so that upon login 1920x1080 is good to go
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, do " kdesudo kate ~/.xprofile "
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, it is probably empty
<ibou> there is no more kcontrol in jaunty ?
<ign0ramus> ibou, no.  System Settings now.
<ibou> in konsole ?
<ign0ramus> ibou, in konsole, it would be 'systemsettings', but its also in your Kmenu
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: says it was not possible to read from it
<ibou> ok
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, that's strange... the file does exist, right?  are permissions set correctly?
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: it doesn't look like it exists
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, alright, don't worry about that then.  do you use gdm or kdm to login?
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, we'll set gdm/kdm to run your correct resolution on login
<templaedhel> I believe I set it to kdm, but it still looks the same as it did when I used gnome
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, ok, well we can set it in both to be sure
<ibou> ign0ramus: thx. My problem is that i can't set up the system settings to not have application and windows from last session which open again when i log in
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: sorry for being a noob
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, does "xrandr" tell you that LVDS is connected?  Or does it say VGA is connected?
<ign0ramus> ibou, "Session Manager"
<templaedhel> ign
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: whoops, it says lvds
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, ok, that's what i thought... now let me work out the command.
<ibou> ign0ramus: lol thanks. Thats stupid. I didn't see the "advanced" tab
<ign0ramus> ibou, np dude
<backslash> hi folks
<backslash> need help
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, what is your refresh rate?
<backslash> audio problems
<templaedhel> 60ghz
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, k...  hang on
<backslash> i have a notebook hp dv6-1014el
<backslash> with HDA intel
<backslash> Codec: IDT 92HD75B3X5
<ibou> is hdparm set to 254 by default on jaunty ?
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, ok do " kdesudo dolphin /etc/gdm "
<backslash> not found in /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, you should see a few files (scripts) in there
<templaedhel> ya
<templaedhel> gdm.conf and stuff
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, ok, create a new text file, name it whatever and paste this in the file: "  xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768 --rate 75  "
<backslash> i tried some configuration putting various model name in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, wait no
<backslash> but noone worked
<ign0ramus> templaedhel,  use this:  "  xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1920x1080 --rate 60  "
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, sorry
<backslash> if someone would be so gentle i thanks a lot :)
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, save the file and exit.  now to do the same for kdm...
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, you with me?
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, kdm is a little different
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: it can't launch kate
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, can you use kwrite or even gedit?
<templaedhel> this is weird, even the text editor isn't working
<templaedhel> maybe I need to sudo it
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, well, you were supposed to run "kdesudo dolphin", so you can place files in /etc
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, see above... did you do that?
<templaedhel> ya,
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, ok, then just create the file on your Desktop.  can you do this?
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, we'll move it to the right directory using sudo
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: I actually used sudo kate to make it, trying to save now
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, that's not recommended, but i'll allow it this time ;)
<ign0ramus> ! sudo | templaedhel, for future reference
<ubottu> templaedhel, for future reference: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: I'm actually smarter then this encounter makes me appear, I know about sudo and gtksudo
<templaedhel> ign, ok, I created it
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, ok, i'm not here to judge, only to help ;)
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, ok, have you placed it in /etc/gdm ?
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: and you have no idea how much appreciate it
<Solidus_> i don't need help atm, so feel free to judge me
<ign0ramus> :)
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: yep, its there
 * ign0ramus thinks Barridus has too much time on his hands
<templaedhel> I can't wait to not have these windows take up all the screen lol
<ign0ramus> ok templaedhel, now to do the same with kdm
<Barridus> thanksfully, i do.  i just got home from work.  ;)  ok i'll shut up
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: just copy the file to there?
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, no, hang on
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, what?  in /etc/gdm?  Yes.  but not for kdm
<templaedhel> I meant, how do I do the same for kdm?
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, for kdm, do: "kdesudo kate /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup"
<backslash> sorry guys noone could help me?
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, here you should find a script with some commented lines (starting with #)... right?
<templaedhel> ya
<Barridus> anyone have thoughts on jaunty with kde 4.2.4?
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, ok, paste that same line in here.
<ign0ramus> templaedhel,  xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1920x1080 --rate 60
<templaedhel> ya
<templaedhel> got it
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, save and exit
<templaedhel> yep
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, now, if the Linux gods are smiling, the next time you restart X, your correct resolution should be working
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, feel free to try it now if you'd like
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, i'm curious myself (never actually had to do it)
<templaedhel> ok
<templaedhel> brb
<backslash> kubuntu 9.04 uses pulseaudio?
<ign0ramus> backslash, no. but for some reason it's installed anyway.
<backslash> k
<backslash> so what uses ? alsa?
<ign0ramus> backslash, yes, alsa is still used
<ign0ramus> backslash, check your sound levels using "alsamixer"
<backslash> already done
<backslash> not so noob
<backslash> ;)
<ign0ramus> backslash, and still *no* sound?
<backslash> yeah
<ign0ramus> backslash, do you have sound using livecd?
<backslash> alsa restart give no errors
<backslash> good question
<backslash> i don't know
<ign0ramus> backslash, that's a definite way to eliminate the question of hardware/software
<backslash> but i have a fresh kubuntu install
<ign0ramus> backslash, i have HDA Intel which worked OOB in Jaunty
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: well, it didn't work, but I think kate was messed up
<ign0ramus> backslash, but you said you were messing with modprobe files
<backslash> OOB ?
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, hmmm.. try again?
<templaedhel> ya
<ign0ramus> backslash, 'out of the box'
<templaedhel> what was the command that you wanted me to run, that wasn't working?
<backslash> ah me too in 8.10
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, "kdesudo dolphin /etc/gdm"
<LuisJa> i am having one internal error with red alert 2 under wine, what can be the problem?
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, that is where we were going to place that config file
<LuisJa> it appears after 10-50 seconds of playing
<backslash> yeah i'm messing with modprobe files, because
<backslash> i read some guides on ubuntu forums
<ign0ramus> backslash, where you put like "model=acer" or whatever?  shouldn't be necessary in Jaunty
<templaedhel> strange, I think there are bigger problems here then my resolution, now it says "/usr/bin/dolphin(8729)" Error in thread 3051452096 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"
<backslash> saying that must put the right model of notebook in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa:dont_remebre_the_file.conf
<ign0ramus> backslash, for Jaunty?
<backslash> indeed it does change nothing
<backslash> yes
<backslash> jaunty
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, does "kdesudo konqueror /etc/gdm" work?
<ign0ramus> backslash, do you have that link?
<backslash> guide link?
<backslash> yes
<ign0ramus> backslash, yeah
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: ya
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, try putting the file in that way
<templaedhel> ok, the file is there
<templaedhel> does it need an extension?
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, for reference, see here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, no extension
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, just a plain text file
<backslash> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043568
<templaedhel> that was probably my problem, I had screenres.txt
<backslash> and
<backslash> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=912896
<templaedhel> what was the other file?
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, "/etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup"
<ign0ramus> backslash, do you have "linux-backports-modules-generic" installed?
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: interesting, when I open it, the lines in there, but if I click on it, it displays this in the terminal xrandr: cannot find mode 1920x1080
<backslash> searching...
<backslash> no
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, strange.  test it out anyway... if the lines are in there, it *should* work :)
 * ign0ramus crosses fingers
<ign0ramus> backslash, install that first
<backslash> ok
<templaedhel> brb
<jhouns> 'Sup guys =]
<backslash> jaunty-generic or my_kernel-generic?
<backslash> jaunty one
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: nope...
<backslash> must restart?
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, hmm... that's what i was going to say next, but this is curious.
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, it can't hurt
<templaedhel> ok
<templaedhel> brb, slightly longer this time
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, i'll be here
<backslash> brb
<backslash_> ign0ramus, i can't install linux-backports
<backslash_> if i install my wifi card works nomore
<ign0ramus> backslash_, that's weird. why not?
<ign0ramus> backslash_, aw crap
<ign0ramus> backslash_, you wanna try a newer kernel to see if you can get both sound and wifi working?
<backslash_> 2.6.28-11-generic
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: I'm sorry, I mislead you
<ign0ramus> backslash_, you can try 2.6.30rc8 if you want
<templaedhel> it appears it doesn't work in gnome either...
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, why do you say that?
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, d'oh!
<templaedhel> but for some reason, things still seem smaller
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, well, i think i may have forgotten something myself
<thatdude1> Hey guys how can i disable things like tor or privoxy and things in init.d to NOT run automatically at login or boot? Thanks
<templaedhel> I feel like an idiot lol
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, do: " xrandr --addmode LVDS 1920x1080 "
<templaedhel> ok, well, the thing is, I'm in gnome now, because after I restarted the wifi didn't work
<templaedhel> I'm going to go back to kde
<templaedhel> see if it works now
<templaedhel> ok
<templaedhel> all good
<templaedhel> cmd again please?
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, " xrandr --addmode LVDS 1920x1080 "
<ign0ramus> thatdude1, "man update-rc.d"
<templaedhel> xrandr: cannot find mode "1920x1080"
<templaedhel> and I don't have quotes around the res, when I put it in
<backslash_> ign0ramus, latest stable version is 2.6.29.4 you think it's ok that one?
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, wth? we manually added it!
 * templaedhel is starting to like gnome again...
<templaedhel> even though I'm missing the res on there too
<templaedhel> I think its probably an xorg issue though
<ign0ramus> backslash_, yeah. i'm using 2.6.30rc8, and it's not really "unstable"... if it's been released, why not try it?  just keep your old kernel just in case
<backslash_> ok
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, xorg does next to nothing in Jaunty
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, doesn't mean that it *can't*, but by default, it's pretty blank
<templaedhel> I'm in 8.10
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, oh yeah... forgot that fact.  doesn't change what we've done so far, though.
<templaedhel> you know anything about xorg?
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, gotta run (dinner), but check the link i gave you, and i'll be back in a little bit
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<backslash_> ign0ramus, go to sleep
<backslash_> ign0ramus, thx for help
<backslash_> tomorrow install new kernel
<backslash_> cya
<gabriel> can someone please help me build packages from source?
<gabriel> hello?
<gabriel> is anyone here?
<gabriel> hummm
<JuJuBee> Can I make a bootable USB flash drive from a live CD?
<gabriel> I think All i need is c++ compiler
<gabriel> if you install usb-creator I think u can
<gabriel> I don't know how to do it from live CD though
<RProgrammer> I fixed it
<JuJuBee> gabriel: thanks, I installed it now trying to run it...
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, have you found anything?
<ign0ramus> (i eat fast)
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: not really
<RProgrammer> For the record: If you change the hostname in Kubuntu, not only do you have to change it in /etc/hostname, /etc/hosts, /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf, but also in ~/.kde/<hostname>-{cache,socket,tmp}
<JuJuBee> usb-creater won't run from live cd it seems
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: I found some stuff about adding stuff, but it doesn't do much
<gabriel> It should be pretty simple.  but I think you need an iso image, but that might just use the Live cd itself.
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, if you run "xrandr", does it still find your proper resolution?
<templaedhel> ya
#kubuntu 2009-06-06
<JuJuBee> giving errors about gtk frontend
<templaedhel> but I tr switching to it, and it says it can't find it
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, what if you tried using kdm as your login manager?
<gabriel> oh are you running the live disk right now?
<JuJuBee> yes
<templaedhel> it is
<templaedhel> once I restarted, it changed tokde
<templaedhel> to kdm
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, you've tried both login managers, and neither work?
<templaedhel> yes
<gabriel> oh. there is a way to do it from windows.... but I'll have to look it up.
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, and if you run "xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1920x1080" in terminal, it changes nothing?
<templaedhel> correct
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, hmm... let me see if there's another way
<templaedhel> ign0ramus: remember, we are now looking for a way to add it for both gnome and kde, no longer a isolated issue
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, well, the original method was to have the xrandr script run with gdm/kdm, but now i'm checking xorg.conf, which would be a global change (in your case)
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, you may want to see here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, i can't walk you through it, because it kills X
<templaedhel> I have done the sudo dpkg reconfigure xorg-conf before, it used to work, but now all it does is detect my keyboard
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, the command is "  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg " ... that's what you ran?
<templaedhel> yes
<templaedhel> I used to always fall back on it when I was fucking around with my display, and things got messed up, but now it doesn't do anything
<gabriel> well, I am not sure now. usb-creator requires GnomeVFS
<gabriel> hold on..
<ign0ramus> templaedhel, when you run it, the first question should be: "Attempt monitor autodetection?" ... you don't get that option?
<templaedhel> will it do it if I run in the terminal, wthout killing X?
<templaedhel> ill brb
<gabriel> I found a link for you jujubee
<gabriel> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-the-easy-way/
<gabriel> maybe that will help
<susbwoy> Hi, using kubuntu 9.04 and vlc0.9.9a. Trying to play a dvd in vlc, menu loads up fine, however when I click on an episode, vlc crashes like this - http://pastebin.com/m6b1c30d1. Pretty sure it has something to do with ALSA because I get sound when i use UNIX->OSS (/dev/dsp1) in vlc settings. But just curious to know why vlc seg faults using ALSA for DVD, because vlc runs everything else fine(divx/mp3 etc) with ALSA.
<neo_> irc://irc.atomic-critten.datapunt.nl/zuul-central-xdcc
<templaedhel> ign0ramus:
<nightdrever>  in my update manager there are a few proposed updates....however i cant select them to install them..........any ideas?:
<gabriel> when running ./configure I get an error that states configure can't find X what does that mean?
<ign0ramus> nightdrever, try updating in terminal, and see what message(s) it gives
<nightdrever> how do i do that?
<ign0ramus> nightdrever, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<nightdrever> nightdrever@ubuntu:~$ update
<nightdrever> bash: update: command not found
<nightdrever> nightdrever@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nightdrever> [sudo] password for nightdrever:
<nightdrever> Get: 1 http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release.gpg [197B]
<nightdrever> Ign http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/free Translation-en_GB
<nightdrever> Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release.gpg
<nightdrever> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main Translation-en_GB
<nightdrever> Get: 2 http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-proposed Release.gpg [189B]
<nightdrever> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-proposed/main Translation-en_GB
<nightdrever> Hit http://archive.canonical.com jaunty Release.gpg
<nightdrever> Ign http://archive.canonical.com jaunty/partner Translation-en_GB
<nightdrever> Ign http://download.skype.com stable Release.gpg
<nightdrever> Ign http://deb.playonlinux.com jaunty Release.gpg
<nightdrever> Ign http://deb.playonlinux.com jaunty/main Translation-en_GB
<nightdrever> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release.gpg
<nightdrever> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Translation-en_GB
<nightdrever> Hit http://wine.budgetdedicated.com jaunty Release.gpg
<nightdrever> Ign http://wine.budgetdedicated.com jaunty/main Translation-en_GB
<gabriel> flood
<nightdrever> Ign http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/non-free Translation-en_GB
<nightdrever> Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release
<nightdrever> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-proposed/restricted Translation-en_GB
<nightdrever> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-proposed/universe Translation-en_GB
<nightdrever> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-proposed/multiverse Translation-en_GB
<nightdrever> Get: 3 http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-proposed Release [49.6kB]
<nightdrever> Hit http://archive.canonical.com jaunty-backports Release.gpg
<nightdrever> Ign http://archive.canonical.com jaunty-backports/partner Translation-en_GB
<nightdrever> Hit http://archive.canonical.com jaunty-updates Release.gpg
<nightdrever> Ign http://archive.canonical.com jaunty-updates/partner Translation-en_GB
<nightdrever> Hit http://archive.canonical.com jaunty-security Release.gpg
<nightdrever> Ign http://archive.canonical.com jaunty-security/partner Translation-en_GB
<nightdrever> Hit http://archive.canonical.com jaunty-proposed Release.gpg
<nightdrever> Ign http://archive.canonical.com jaunty-proposed/partner Translation-en_GB
<nightdrever> Ign http://download.skype.com stable/non-free Translation-en_GB
<nightdrever> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/restricted Translation-en_GB
<nightdrever> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse Translation-en_GB
<nightdrever> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Translation-en_GB
<nightdrever> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-backports Release.gpg
<nightdrever> Ign http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-backports/main Translation-en_GB
<nightdrever> Ign http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-backports/restricted Translation-en_GB
<nightdrever> Ign http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-backports/universe Translation-en_GB
<nightdrever> Ign http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-backports/multiverse Translation-en_GB
<nightdrever> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release.gpg
<nightdrever> Hit http://wine.budgetdedicated.com jaunty Release
<nightdrever> Get: 4 http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release [11.7kB]
<nightdrever> Get: 5 http://deb.playonlinux.com jaunty Release [1723B]
<nightdrever> http://paste.ubuntu.com/189322/  .......any help?
<spc> hi why kubuntu is downloading my network stored videos before playing them with vlc...? ubuntu dont do that.can i disable that?thanks
<ign0ramus> nightdrever, first get the keys for your added repos
<nightdrever> how do i get them?
<ign0ramus> nightdrever, what distro are you using?
<ign0ramus> nightdrever, sorry what version?
<nightdrever> 9.04
<spc> so any help with caching avi files from network?
<ign0ramus> nightdrever, for medibuntu, do: "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/jaunty.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list"
<ign0ramus> nightdrever, just curious, but why do you have Debian Lenny repos in there?
<mike> hi all
<ign0ramus> !hi | mike
<ubottu> mike: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<mike1> opps someone already has this nick
<gotskillz1> so i just installed kubuntu, i got little linux experience
<gotskillz1> i need some help
<ign0ramus> nightdrever, get rid of that Debian Lenny line entirely... you can get Opera packages for Ubuntu here: http://www.opera.com/download/
<spc> hi why kubuntu copyes my .avi from network before playing it?
<Serpardum> becaused it's not a streaming player.
<Serpardum> You want a streaming player that plays as it downloads
<spc> i have vlc.
<spc> in ubuntu when i double click some avi from network the play begins instantly
<spc> in kubuntu when i double clik the entire file is first copyed
<spc> in some temp dir
<genii> nightdrever: In the uture please use the pastebin
<genii> *future
<juan> HOLA
<juan> Q LOQ
<genii> !es | juan
<ubottu> juan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<juan> HOLA
<skafti> hello
<skafti> how do i delet ~/.kde/share/apps and ~/.kde/config these files
<skafti> i am a newbe
<skafti> having problem with my kmail
<genii> skafti: I imagine you want to delete instead: ~/.kde/share/config/kmailrc
<skafti> alwais get the message Trasport "" is invalid
<skafti> i found this solution on http://forum.kde.org/kmail-wont-send-transport-invalid-t-56498.html
<skafti> im just used to windows so this is completly new for me
<skafti> is there someone who can guied me
<skafti> the file kde is it on root ?
<nighteagle> hi everybody
<nighteagle> how can i desactivate effects on kubuntu
<nighteagle> ?
<nighteagle> on startup too
<nighteagle> disactivate==disable
<nighteagle> how can i disable effects on kubuntu, on startup too?
<skafti> how do i delet ~/.kde/share/apps and ~/.kde/config these files
<templaedhel> I am a little confused about theming kde
<LadyNikon> templaedhel: it has an autodownloader
<LadyNikon> where you can select the themes directly through the app from kde.org
<templaedhel> LadyNikon: ì know, but, it doesn't seem to be able to get window styles
<LadyNikon> who wants windows styles >.<
<templaedhel> LadyNikon: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/kollide?content=75295 lets say I want it to look like this, could you walk me through getting it like that?
<hubar_> hi, what is the Network Manager in KDE4 called?
<p0150n> i don't know
<LadyNikon> templaedhel: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=75295&forumpage=2&PHPSESSID=e1f2338a2d99c1815745cc7da8d7ce66
<p0150n> i'm noob
<LadyNikon> did you look at this.. i dont know how to do it
<p0150n> u.u
<p0150n> alguien que hable español ?
<LadyNikon> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<p0150n> graxas !
<hubar_> test
<Dixie> need to delet a file can someone help me
<nighteagle> how can i disable effects on kubuntu, on startup too?
<templaedhel> is there a way to get pidgen to be in the system tray?
<Dixie> need to delet a file can someone help me
<hubar_> question, what is the New Network Manager in KDE4 called?
<Dixie> is there somwere else that i should be asking such simple questions ?
<nighteagle> i found it! see u
<Dixie> hmm completly ignored
<jimbobuk> hey folks. I've just installed 9.04 and after failing with Fedora Core to even install it all worked ok and i'm at the desktop.
<LadyNikon> Dixie: no we may not know
<hubar_> jimbobuk: kubuntu 9.04?
<Dixie> maybe that but i dont think so i need to delet two files
<jimbobuk> I am driving via onboard gfx, need to look up the motherboard to figure out what is responsible for the onboard gfx but the display only offers maximum of 1280x1024, yet its connected (via VGA) to my samsung 24" LCD monitor)
<jimbobuk> hubar_: sure is
<ibou> i use konversation on jaunty. I still have konvirc.protocol in /usr/share/services. But i dont know how to set it up in konqueror. Can someone help ?
<hubar_> jimbobuk: Maybe the graphic card driver isn't there?
<jimbobuk> do i need to manually hack the xf86config files or whatever is the modern day equivelant to add resolutions? I know my panel don't love upscaling so much but i'm not sure the desktop even looks correct, i can barely make out the lightbulb for the power control button under display settings
<jimbobuk> hubar_: perhaps not but at the moment its first install with new hardware, can i look at some hardware probe logs and figure out the gfx hardware? or look for any reports on any errors? Otherwise i can reboot and get the motherboard model name and try and go from there
<jimbobuk> should kubuntu support most onboard gfx properly out of the box or is it likely i'll have to add something to get it working?
<hubar_> jimbobuk: It would largely depend on what onboard gfx you have.
<jimbobuk> hubar_: makes sense. thanks i'll try to find out.
<jimbobuk> seems my network isn't working either
<hubar_> That would also depend on what kind of network card you have....
<jimbobuk> hubar_: onboard again, on this same infernally unknown MB :)
<Dixie> laptop:~/.kde/share/apps$
<Dixie> laptop:~/.kde/share/apps$
<Dixie> laptop:~/.kde/share/apps$
<Dixie> laptop:~/.kde/share/apps$
<Dixie> laptop:~/.kde/share/apps$
<jimbobuk> hubar_: ok this is the motherboard i've got http://tinyurl.com/lr4z5h
<Dixie> laptop:~/.kde/share/apps$
<Dixie> laptop:~/.kde/share/apps$
<jimbobuk> hubar_: with "NVIDIA Quadro® NVS 210S+NVIDIA nForce® 430B"
<Dixie> laptop:~/.kde/share/apps$ how do i delet this file ?
<ipwnu> dixie, that is not a file, it is a directory... why do you need to delete it?
<Dixie> i found this solution on http://forum.kde.org/kmail-wont-send-transport-invalid-t-56498.html
<Dixie> having problem with my kmail
<Dixie> alwais get the message Trasport "" is invalid
<ipwnu> dixie: glad you found a solution
<Dixie> but how do i delete it
<Dixie> i dont know how
<ipwnu> from the command line you would type rm -r ~/.kde/share/apps   --- but you will probably clobber something!!
<Dixie> do you think theres a better solution
<ipwnu> I haven't read the link you posted.
<jimbobuk> do i need to download and install my own nvidia drivers, or will kubuntu come with them out of the box?
<Dixie> im usually not in the clobber buisness ;)
<ipwnu> dixie: the advice on your link didn't seem to fix everyone's problem.  They suggested that all the files under .kde4/share/config/kmail be deleted... that didn't fix it for everyone... i don't run kmail so i won't be of much help here.
<Dixie> thank you anyway :)
<ipwnu> if you want to try it type : rm -r ~/.kde4/share/config/kmail and then run kmail again setting up your account.  G'luck
<Dixie> .kde4/share/config/kmail`: No such file or directory
<ipwnu> what directory were you in when you typed that?
<Dixie> /home/skafti/
<jimbobuk> how can i log out of the xserver in ubuntu to some terminal where i can try installing the nvidia drivers?
<jimbobuk> kubuntu sorry
<jimbobuk> i don't see an option for this in the leave menu
<ipwnu> dixie:  when you type ls ~/.kde/share/config/kmail  do files show up or do you get an error message?
<Dixie>  No such file or directory
<Dixie> ill just use thuderbird
<Dixie> who knows how to make multidesktop with different background i dont see option to change the background seperatly
<Dixie> always the same desktop pic
<cjae> Mamarok, you around?
<cjae> Got a question about the nvidia 185 driver if you use nvidia or know anything about it
<cjae> -Got + Have
<cjae> Anyone know about the nvidia 185 driver and if it solves issue with separate x screens in kubuntu 9.04?
<cjae> on my tv out all I get is black screen with x cursor
<cjae> I see in http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=2016740
<cjae> they have fixed the screen 1 app opening in screen 0 thing, but am not clear about separate x screens, seems someone for mythbuntu has packaged the 185 driver as well
<grosbeak576> How can I  install the oss version of sdl without having to remove the alsa version first?
<BluesKaj> sdl?
<grosbeak576> Yes. Simple DirectMedia Later.
<grosbeak576> If I try and install the oss version it says I must remove the alsa version first but this would remove everything on which it depends.
<grosbeak576> Mostly KDE packages it seems.
<grosbeak576> Can anyone help?
<jimbobuk_> is it deliberate that kde's "start bar" doesn't fill the entire width of my 1080p screen?
<jimbobuk_> dmesg
<jimbobuk_> sorry :)
<cjae> Is there a way to make wallet automatically ask for wallet password for Personal Information Manager? Instead of just Kmail
<nova> 435
<coz_> hey guys   I have   both ubuntu /gnoem and ubuntu /kde installed  the web cam works on gnome... what applications are avaiable to test it on kde?
<jimbobuk_> anyone come across changing their display from vga to dvi (via hdmi->dvi adapter and into hdmi input) and then ending up with the desktop ruined by massive 1 inch tall fonts everywhere
<Firefishe> I'm testing the 9.04 kubuntu live cd.  I need to test the nvidia proprietary drivers, but can't reboot a live session.
<Firefishe> They're already installed, but the system wants a reboot to activate them
<husayn> when i put widgets from superkarmaba on my hardy heron and restart the machine to widgets gets lost.. and i again need to start superkarmaba and set the widgets
<husayn> any idea ?
<Zafer233> me too. Im guessing you'd go into your system settings and configure your auto boot loaded apts.
<kingjere> is it possible in kmail to activate formatted html display for messages on a per-folder basis?
<draik> What is the Linux (kubuntu) equivalent of QuickBook?
<k4r1m> hi
<k4r1m> just installed kubuntu, system sound works fine but i dont seem to be getting any sound from amarok for some reason...
<kingjere> k4r1m: You get sound from everything else?
<k4r1m> kingjere: just got sound when you highlighted me
<k4r1m> havnt tested out anything flash related yet
<kingjere> k4r1m: kubuntu Jaunty? 9.04?
<k4r1m> yup
<k4r1m> just got run some update and see
<k4r1m> i see 55 bug fixes so it might be one of those
<kingjere> k4r1m: I don't wan't to insult your inteligence, but is the volume on Amarok turned up? I can't even imagine another problem.
<k4r1m> yeah ofcourse
<k4r1m> it doesnt evern start the playback in the first place
<k4r1m> i made sure my drive is mounted right since im trying to play stuff from my ntfs drive
<kingjere> k4r1m: Ahh. Thats different.
<k4r1m> it just doesnt start the song
<k4r1m> installing some packages that dragonplayer or w\e its called asked me to install
<kingjere> k4r1m: What do you have under System Settings --> Multimedia --> Audio Output --> Music ?
<k4r1m> sec
<k4r1m> weird
<k4r1m> i had CA106 on all and when i ever i pressed "test" they worked fine
<k4r1m> now after installing those packages its telling me that audio device is not working
<ign0ramus> k4r1m, do you have "libxine1-ffmpeg" installed?
<kingjere> k4r1m: I have my audio device listed on one line adn PulseAudio on the next.
<k4r1m> nvm i killed the audio apps and reopened them now everything is fine
<kingjere> k4r1m: Cool.
<k4r1m> i cant find which channel is my voluem though
<k4r1m> amarok has the right one but not my taskbar volume button
<kingjere> k4r1m: on the taskbar right click and select master.
<kingjere> k4r1m: mine was wrong too.
<k4r1m> yeah there is like 10 under CA106
<kingjere> k4r1m: I use the one called master.
<kingjere> k4r1m: but I have a different card so ?
<k4r1m> found one that works... but its weird if i change it from amarok it doesnt change in the taskbar and if i change it from taskbar it doesnt change in amarok but yet the volume does change
<kingjere> k4r1m: I think that that is by design.
<draik> Not sure what's up with my netbook. It will see and connect to the wireless connections, but it won't go online. It will just "sit-n-spin" on me the entire time.
<draik> ign0ramus: Hey there. How are things going for you?
<k4r1m> kingjere: weird but all good
<ign0ramus> sup draik
<ign0ramus> draik, i'm spent.
<kingjere> k4r1m: So if you have multiple audio apps open, you can turn up or down amarok without affecting others.
<k4r1m> yeah its actually kinda of smart
<k4r1m> havnt seen it before though, like not windows(ofcourse lol) and not on os x either
<kingjere> k4r1m: imagine if the notification on your IRC app was as loud as your music ;)
<draik> ign0ramus: Ditto. Up since 6AM, breakfast at 8AM with friends, theme park from 10-6PM, sushi right after, drove home (20-21 miles) tired and somehow managed to not pave the freeway with the other cars around me.
<k4r1m> kingjere: thats when i would freak out and go "apt-get remove quassel"
<ign0ramus> draik, you make me proud :)
<kingjere> k4r1m: right.
<draik> ign0ramus: It's the finer things in life :)
<ign0ramus> draik, well it's good to know you've made it through another day, but it's 12:26AM here in the East, and I'm going to bed.  I'll see you soon?
<draik> ign0ramus: define 'soon'
<ign0ramus> draik, soon is before we no longer have to go on irc to troubleshoot linux issues
<k4r1m> I'm very impressed. lol.
<k4r1m> last time i tried kubuntu was 8.04... lotz of changes :D
<hubar_> hi all question, how do I change default session manager from gdm to kdm?
<kendall> Hello
<Barridus> hubar_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Barridus> should trigger the prompt to choose kdm or gdm
<hubar_> hmm let me try to relog :)
<k4r1m> hm i have no sound when watching flash videos
<binskipy2u> hey guys, i have a question.. should i install kubuntu kde 4.2.2. then do an update with default repos.. then tweak, then add the ppa repo to get 4.2.4, or just install kubuntu kde 4.2.2., then add the ppa repo, then update, then tweak  and/or add my fav apps?
<_nix_> binskipy2u: You can do that in any order afaik.
<claydoh> binskipy2u: either should be fine
<robin0800> binskipy2u: what about 4.3 alpha1?
<binskipy2u> after adding the ppa repo, it wont "break anything" since its actually on kubuntus site what to do to do a full dist upgrade?
<binskipy2u> not into alpha anything
<Barridus> binskipy2u, i'm running 4.2.4, it inherited all my old settings from 4.2.2
<binskipy2u> is there a smarter, what would "YOU" do and in what order
<binskipy2u> oh..
<claydoh> actually, 4.3 is beta iirc
<binskipy2u> so install kubuntu 4.2.2., add the ppa repo, do a full distro upgrade, then tweak /add,remove what you want program wise?
<binskipy2u> dont worry bout that FIRST update when you install 4.2.2
<claydoh> binskipy2u: I usually install, update/upgrade then add apps and tweak
<Barridus> binskipy2u, tell me what you're doing exactly.  have linux/ubuntu and thinking of adding/switching to kde?
<_nix_> binskipy2u: it _shouldn't_ break anything
<Barridus> or are you doing a fresh install
<binskipy2u> when you install Kubuntu (fresh install) and it says it has like 66 updates..
<_nix_> I'd update first
<binskipy2u> if you install kubuntu fresh, and add the ppa repo and update it, it has over 150 updates
<Barridus> i'd prolly just upgrade/update first regardless
<Barridus> i mean why waste time mucking about with settings, just do the updates
<binskipy2u> so i'm asking do i do a default install, first update, then add the ppa repo and THEN do a dist-upgrade
<binskipy2u> or just install, add ppa, and do a dist-upgrade
<claydoh> binskipy2u: yup
<claydoh> first is saner
<_nix_> binskipy2u: the latter
<binskipy2u> sorry if i sound like a broken record, dont wanna break anything
<_nix_> lol
<binskipy2u> or make myself work too hard
<binskipy2u> lol
<_nix_> binskipy2u: actually, doing update first and then adding ppa repo would conform with the "timeline"
<Barridus> well if you're doing fresh it should be worry free
<claydoh> install, check everything works, update, add repos, upgrade then gave at it :)
<_nix_> binskipy2u: what claydon said
<binskipy2u> sounds good _nix
<Barridus> if it goes to crap, just wipe it and install fresh again
<binskipy2u> ok.. thanks guys.. not that i'm new to this... using ubuntu now.. just rather have kubuntu instead of ubuntu w/2 Desktop enviornments
 * _nix_ needs a spellchecker.
<LuisJa> when u restore a file from trash, where goes that file?
<linuxguy12> hey anyone know how to make konqueror save a url to a war archive from the command line?
<binskipy2u> Luis, whereever it was
<binskipy2u> when you deleted it
<LuisJa> ...
<Barridus> anyone tried adobe air apps lately in kde?
<LuisJa> how da hell i never thinked in that
<LuisJa> thx a lot dude
<_nix_> linuxguy12: there should be a way to do that using dcop. I'm not very sure though.
<hubar_> What is the KDE equivalent of Gnome DO?
<_nix_> linuxguy12: what exactly you want to do again?
<linuxguy12> make konqueror from a script archive a url to a war file.
<claydoh> hubar_: not sure exactly what gnome do , does exactly
<linuxguy12> is this more of a #kde question?
<hubar_> hmm I guess :)
<hubar_> Another question that is border line #kde. :) How do I use tabview for Quassel IRC?
<claydoh> hubar_: no tabs in Quassel
<k4r1m> could anybody help me with my audio problem? no audio when playing flash videos and there is no audio in banshee
<claydoh> hubar_: i think the #kde reference was directed at another person :)
<hubar_> hmm damn, it only has that annoying buffer list? Takes so much of my precious screen real estate away. :(
<claydoh> hubar_: konversation's kde4 version is coming together nicely now
<robin0800> hubar_: you can resize and detatch it
<claydoh> hubar_: so tabs are available :)
<hubar_> I don't really care about detaching my window... I use tabs to hide inactive windows...
<hubar_> Why would I wanna detach it?
<robin0800> hubar_: quassel has no tabs
<hubar_> robin0800: yeah I get that, I just don't understand the purpose of that GUI design decision.
<robin0800> hubar_: you can stick it in the top right corner
<_nix_> is it just me or kubuntu.org does not have an rss feed?
<Peace-> ??
<_nix_> nvm, the news page has a feed available
<Peace-> _nix_: i have rss
<robin0800> hubar_: take a look at conversation now its very good
<hubar_> hmm let me try :)
<_nix_> Peace-: I got it, thanks :)
<hubar_> Is it the 1.1 version?
<_nix_> how do you get rid of the applets pane on amarok?
<robin0800> hubar_: 1.2 alpha 3
<hubar_> hmm, What repository is that?
<hubar_> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<hubar_> It is the main one  I have.
<hubar_> and blueman and ffa.
<robin0800> hubar_: try package kit
<hubar_> yes, that is the one I used...
<digdeep> linux-generic and other 3 relevant packages are kept back, during a update. Should I update them or just leave them
<robin0800> hubar_: thats the one i am using now
<hubar_> Anyhow, does anyone do any python programming? Can anyone recommend a qt based python IDE?
<robin0800> http://wiki.python.org/moin/IntegratedDevelopmentEnvironments
<Jiggers> anyone there?
<Jiggers> I need help
<Jiggers> anyone therE?
<Jiggers> I need some help
<Jiggers> pleeeeeeeeeeeease
<Jiggers> pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease
<Jiggers> anyone there?
<Jiggers> huh huh?
<Jiggers> hello
<Jiggers> anyone there?
<Jiggers> i need some help
<trappist> Jiggers: jeez man as a question
<trappist> *ask
<Jiggers> okay
<Jiggers> I wasn't sure if amyone was there
<Jiggers> :P
<Jiggers> xD
<Jiggers> okay
<trappist> for future reference, that's what you do first
<trappist> if anyone's around who knows, you'll get an aswer
<trappist> *answer
<Jiggers> my computer isn't recognizing a blank CD
<Jiggers> I want to put junk on the CD but i can't burn anything onto it since the computer doesn't think that it's there
<p_quarles> restart dbus and see if you get any error messages
<trappist> by "the computer" do you mean k3b?
<Jiggers> wassat?
<p_quarles> sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<Jiggers> kk
<Jiggers> "command not found"
<grosbeak576> Does Kate crash for anyone else if it is closed using File->Quit?
<Jiggers> i get lotsa errors
 * dROg care ai cont / invitatii pe tvtorrents ?
<Jiggers> i get one
<kubuntero> Hello
<Jiggers> yo
<Jiggers> hey, i don't remember setting up a root password when i installed kubuntu, now when i need one, i don't know what it is
<p_quarles> you don't need one
<Jiggers> what do i do? I am a noob, I tried setting up something with java runtime environment to run a website. when I installed it in the terminal, the instuctions told me to type "su" the enter in my root password
<Jiggers> *then
<Jiggers> I inserted a blank CD but it still tells me "no device plugged in"
<p_quarles> Jiggers: sounds like you need to back up and start at the beginning; what are you actually trying to do?
<kubuntero> Can anyone run a sudo lshw -C disk and tell me if they can recognize the HDD as something non generic?
<Jiggers> p_quarles: with the CD or the java?
<p_quarles> Jiggers: all of it
<Jiggers> p_quarles: okay two seperate questions/comments...my computer won't recognize a blank CD...I don't know my root password, but i don't need one?
<p_quarles> use "sudo [command]" to run a command as root
<p_quarles> as for the cd issue, you said the command I gave you returned "many errors" but that isn't terribly specific
<kubuntero> Can anyone run a sudo lshw -C disk and tell me if they can recognize the HDD as something non generic?
<Jiggers> oh! never mind about that, thank you though. some guy asked if anyone got an error if the closed kate from the "file" menu
<Jiggers> I replied that i always get many errors or "fatal crashes"
<Jiggers> p_quarles: about the Java thingey, one of my friends wanted to show me some "ruin scape" stuff, but I needed to install a "Java runtime environment" thiney, so i downloaded the file and then i followed the instructions for installation. After the instructions told me to type in "su
<Jiggers> "
<Jiggers> it asked for my root passowrd
<Jiggers> i don't remember setting one up though
<p_quarles> Jiggers: and what you actually need to do is: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"
<Hx> Jiggers, just uhm install $ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jiggers> p_quarles:  okay, thnx. I'll do that next time.
<Jiggers> Hx: eh?
<Hx> that will get all that. excepto the plugin for firefox, you may search it trou some package manager
<Jiggers> okay
<Hx> except*.
<Jiggers> now for my problem at hand
<Jiggers> how do i get my computer to recognize a blank CD?
<Jiggers> all I want to do is burn some HTML files to a disk so that i can see how it looks in IE from a different computer
<Jiggers> before i upload to FTP
<Jiggers> ...
<trappist> Jiggers: there's a long, log list of better solutions to do that
<trappist> man I can't type today
<Jiggers> lol
<trappist> Jiggers: are the computers networked?
<trappist> Jiggers: also, http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Jiggers> yes, I know that there are different solutions but I'm not knowledgable enough and it buggs me that my copmuter won't recognize a black CD
<Jiggers> ooOOOoo...IE for linux? I dislike IE but it'd make HTML stuff easier
<Hx> option 1: setup apache there and host the files, 2: send via email, 3: use k3 or something like that i believe its called to burn your files to disc or another recording program
<Jiggers> thankee
<Jiggers> but the disk isn't recognized
<Jiggers> or is it?
<Hx> you may not care about the disc recognized outside in linux, you may care if it is recognized in your burning software
<trappist> Jiggers: ies4linux - note the s, you get multiple versions.  including 7 if you get the beta.  anyway don't use it to browse, use it to see what your html looks like in ie before uploading
<Hx> i hate how IE and FF are different displaying html
<Hx> ...
<Hx> thats so DUMB...
<Jiggers> trappist: okay, I probably wont use it anyway, i just thought that it was cool
<trappist> k
<Jiggers> trappist: why not to browse? is it illegal? :P
<Hx> it sux hhe
<Jiggers> Hx:  I know
<Jiggers> yeah
<Jiggers> do you do HTML?
<Jiggers> Hx: CSS?
<trappist> Jiggers: it's not native software, it won't perform well, why would you even use ie on windows, and so on... it exists for what you're trying to do - check out html rendering in ie without having to jump through hoops
<trappist> yes
<Hx> sometimes. I most of the time just program/design/develop projects at my work, so dont have much time to do html. Just for fun sometimes.
<Jiggers> nice
<Jiggers> it's as close to programming as i get :P and it's not even close
<skierpage> I loaded the -dev KDE packages so the crash handler gives me a location in code, /build/buildd/kde4libs-4.2.4/khtml/find/khtmlfind.cpp:405 ; how can I view that source code on the web?
<trappist> skierpage: you actually need the -dbg packages for that.
<trappist> oh I see what you're asking
<toby_> BOZG: Just to say thanks - I have amarok 2.1 now!
<trappist> skierpage: apt-get source kde4libs
<trappist> toby_: repo?
<trappist> cuz, me want.
<oup1> I've just installed 9.04 and I have some issues
<BOZG> toby: Cool!
<Peace-> toby_: repo?
<toby_> BOZG: Kids slow down my linuxing, but they won't stop it :)
<skierpage> trappist: OK, I was hoping the source code would be on the web at some build service URL.
<BOZG> Ha ha.
<oup1> firstly, the windows don't have close, minimise, maximise buttons. Is this intended?
<BOZG> The trick is to get them started earlier.
<BOZG> Then they will leave you alone :P
<trappist> skierpage: I'm sure you can find it on the web
<Jiggers> trappist: I followed the instruction for the installation of IE4linux, the terminal said that i needed the latest version of wine and that i needed to download something from the provided link. when you go to the url, it says access forbidden
<toby_> trappist: I followed http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.1, but it wasn't working. I had to remove amarok-kde4 (v2) to install the newly named amarok (2.1)
<Peace-> !offtopic | Peace-
<ubottu> Peace-, please see my private message
<trappist> toby_: thanks for the tip
<trappist> Jiggers: try, sudo aptitude install wine
<Jiggers> it didn't do anything...
<Jiggers> Reading package lists... Done
<Jiggers> Building dependency tree
<Jiggers> Reading state information... Done
<Jiggers> Initializing package states... Done
<Jiggers> Writing extended state information... Done
<Jiggers> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<Jiggers> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Jiggers> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<Jiggers> Writing extended state information... Done
<Jiggers> Reading package lists... Done
<Jiggers> Building dependency tree
<trappist> Jiggers: please don't paste like that
<Jiggers> Reading state information... Done
<Jiggers> Reading extended state information
<Jiggers> Initializing package states... Done
<Jiggers> sorry
<trappist> looks like you have wine installed
<Jiggers> why did it say that it needed a newer version?
<trappist> oh I don't know what it said
<trappist> did you get the beta?
<Jiggers> ummm...I just followed the link that was for lnux users :|
<skierpage> trappist, here we go, http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/4.2.4/kdelibs/khtml/find/khtmlfind.cpp
<trappist> skierpage: there ya go
<Jiggers> can i paste a link to the site i went to for IE4linux?
<Jiggers> or is that not right? I don't know any rules or anything. I keep messing stuff up. :]
<oup1> can anybody help me with 9.04 problems please?
<Jiggers> well...gotta go, I'm out bye bye thnx for the help
<skierpage> Sweet!  Paste into Kate, View > Show Line Numbers, it's crashing in (p->pFindTextNextInThisFrame(reverse).  it's almost like I'm a real developer ;-)
<dwidmann> Is there any way to get automagic to prepend "root (hd0,0)" line to all the automagic entries in the grub menu.lst?
<poochie> hey all
<poochie> so im a semi newb user to linux and i was wondering if n e one could help me
<oup1> I upgraded to 9.04 and my KDE is really messed up. Gnome works fine. How can I reinstall KDE?
<dennister> anyone awake? i need to modify the gdm or kdm login manager/screen...anyone know how to do this?
<jepong> u want to use gdm isntead of kdm? thats nice...
<e-jat> dennister: try change your /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<e-jat> from /usr/sbin/gdm
<e-jat> to /usr/bin/kdm
<jepong> gdm must me installed?
<djdarkman_> hello, how can I downgrade krusader to the KDE3 version and make apt not bitch about it?
<dennister> e-jat: sorry, i was away for a few min...I already did that, changing /etc/X11/default-display-manager, but 1 problem is that it still doesn't start...it is a console login
<dennister> and i want a kdm because the gdm, all of a sudden, had a huge resolution
<dennister> not all the info in the gdm fit onto a 17" monitor screen
<dennister> that's the second problem that may exist with kdm, too, even after I do get it to start instead of the console login
<eagles0513875> what package do i need to an install for an ati mobility radeon 7500
<cjae_> anything under kde to control the desktop by voice recognition?
<cjae_> is see gnome has one
<cjae_> -is +I
<sparr> cjae_: most accessibility-ish features are better in gnome
<Mamarok> cjae_: kmouth
<cjae_> ok
<Mamarok> cjae_: my bad, there was something like Kparrot in KDE3, nothing equivalent so far in KDE4
<__-osh-__> How would I convert a DVD to avi when neither Acidrip nor dvd::rip manages to do it? Any idea? Is there other programs out there or could/should I use a win-program under wine to do it?
<Mamarok> __-osh-__: do you have all codecs installed?
<__-osh-__> Mamarok: I believe so. I can see it on this computer and both programs manages to "read" the TOC. Just not rip it.
<Mamarok> __-osh-__: I'm not even sure one can rip all DVDs
<Mamarok> __-osh-__: if the DVD has CSS, you can't rip it, read on wikipedia <- hint
<__-osh-__> Mamarok: Annnoying. I need to save my kids dvd. Kids aren't careful with DVDs I've noticed...
<Mamarok> !DVD
<Nubunti> Hey
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nubunti> May i have a private chat with someone for some questions about Ubuntu?
<Mamarok> __-osh-__: sorry, I can't tell you more
<__-osh-__> Mamarok: So basically just because I did actually BUY the damn thing I'm screwed. Next time I'll go straight to "ThePirateBay" instead.
<__-osh-__> Annoying.
<__-osh-__> Mamarok: Thanks for your help.
<Mamarok> __-osh-__: yaw :)
<Nubunti> Hello
<djdarkman> can someone tell me what lib does the 1.9 krusader needs to be able to make SFTP connections?
<Guest13545> help
<Guest13545> nat
<Guest13545> jelp
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> I have problem with netmanaged
<drcode> any help?
<maelwryth> Hello, small problem, I want to add the gpg key to kpackage kit for kde 4.2.4 but the only instructions are "You may do this by saving the PUBLIC KEY BLOCK available from this page to a file and importing it from the authentication tab in KPackageKit"....what do I name the file?
<maelwryth> opps, solved. Forgot I was in the root home.
<maelwryth> Lmao
<theunixgeek> Does the kubuntu-desktop package come with 4.2.4?
<prasanth> i need video driver for m2nmx board
<prasanth> pls help me
<shadeslayer> prasanth: which company ?? like nvidia or ati ??
<prasanth> nvidia
<shadeslayer> !nvidia | pavan_1
<ubottu> pavan_1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadeslayer> prasanth: see above :)
<prasanth> thank you
<shadeslayer> prasanth: btw just run jockey-kde
<prasanth> i am very new kubuntu
<shadeslayer> prasanth: press alt+F2 > jockey-kde
<shadeslayer> prasanth: did it open??
<prasanth> yes
<shadeslayer> prasanth: now choose the latest nvidia driver , its the 180 one
<prasanth> it is a box to type
<shadeslayer> prasanth: ah..youre still at alt+f2 , type jockey-kde in that box
<shadeslayer> prasanth: done??
<prasanth> wait
<shadeslayer> ok
<prasanth> no driver are use in the system
<dsengupt> hey all
<shadeslayer> prasanth: yes....do you see the option of installing drivers in the box...something like activate
<dsengupt> i need some help connecting kubuntu 9.04 to my protected wifi at home
<dsengupt> am not able to connect it to the wifi
<shadeslayer> !wifi > dsengupt
<ubottu> dsengupt, please see my private message
<prasanth> yes there are two box
<shadeslayer> prasanth: any luck?? can you see the 180 drivers there?
<dsengupt> i am able to connect to the wifi
<dsengupt> but am not able to authenticate
<dsengupt> it keeps asking me for the passphrase, even after entering it
<dsengupt> it comes back to the passphrase dialog
<dsengupt> after 3 tries or so it gives upo
<dsengupt> any ideas on how i can authenticate my wifi??
<shadeslayer> dsengupt: try adding it manually in manage connections
<shadeslayer> dsengupt: i.e. in the network manager widget
<dsengupt> shadeslayer, manually as in the ip and all?
<shadeslayer> dsengupt: no i mean just the passphrase
<dsengupt> how do I enter that manually? also what is the mode of wireless? ad-hoc or infrastructure?
<reborbone> buongiorno!
<shadeslayer> dsengupt: if its a router its infrastructure..its under the network security tab
<shadeslayer> prasanth: what happened?
<reborbone> chiedo scusa per parlare in italiano?
<jussi01> !it
<shadeslayer> !it | reborbone
<ubottu> reborbone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<prasanth> error occured when installing nvidia-settings_177.78-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<shadeslayer> prasanth: install the 180 ones
<dsengupt> shadeslayer, not working. even after entering manually it still asks for the password :(
<dsengupt> been trying this for the past one month!!
<dsengupt> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<prasanth> 180 one is not in that site
<shadeslayer> dsengupt: no idea..try changing the authentication method
<shadeslayer> prasanth: is this kubuntu 9.04 or 8.10
<prasanth> 9.04
<shadeslayer> prasanth: ok,sudo apt-get install nvidia-180-modaliases
<shadeslayer> prasanth: type that in a konsole
<shadeslayer> prasanth: did it work??
<prasanth> 0 up grade 0 newly installed 0 to remove
<shadeslayer> prasanth: then its activated..lol
<prasanth> ok thank you
<shadeslayer> prasanth: try enabling desktop effects to confirm
<prasanth> how do i re  set my screen size to 1024x940
<shadeslayer> prasanth: its in system settings under display
<prasanth> how enable destop effect
<shadeslayer> prasanth: system settings > desktop
<dsengupt> someone help me!!!! :(
<shadeslayer> !repeat | dsengupt
<ubottu> dsengupt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<marcreichelt> hi there
<dsengupt> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<marcreichelt> is the problem with WPA2 in knetworkmanager ( http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Kubuntu%20Network%20Management%20applet%20does%20not%20connect%20to%20WPA2%20networks ) fixed yet?
<shadeslayer> dsengupt: oh...is it a wpa2 authentication method??
<dsengupt> nope, its wep
<shadeslayer> marcreichelt: please refer bug report
<shadeslayer> dsengupt: ok..if it was a WPA then it would have been a bug
<dsengupt> is the network key and passphrase same?
<marcreichelt> shadeslayer: does "fix released" mean that WPA2 works now if I install Kubuntu 9.04 with the latest updates?
<shadeslayer> dsengupt: no idea...
<shadeslayer> marcreichelt: yes
<marcreichelt> great, thanks :)
<shadeslayer> marcreichelt: np
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: there??
<dsengupt_> searching for help on kubuntu forums
<adasz> i need helf with electricsheep
<shadeslayer> electricsheep??
<shadeslayer> !info electricsheep
<ubottu> electricsheep (source: electricsheep): screensaver showing collective dream of sleeping computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.8-9ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2661 kB, installed size 3424 kB
<adasz> electricsheep.org
<shadeslayer> ah...
<shadeslayer> no idea :P
<stephan> Hey guys :)  Can anyone help me connect to my windows network?
<adasz> when i install it and want to configure it the console show me this
<adasz> electricsheep.org
<shadeslayer> stephan: windows network?? like a adhoc network??
<adasz> (electricsheep-preferences:4099): libglade-WARNING **: could not find glade file '/usr/local/share/electricsheep/electricsheep-preferences.glade'
<adasz> (electricsheep-preferences:4099): libglade-CRITICAL **: glade_xml_get_widget: assertion`self != NULL' failed
<adasz> titleLabel not found
<shadeslayer> adasz: please use pastebin
<adasz> that are only 3 lines
<shadeslayer> adasz: even if there are 3 lines,they flood the channel
<adasz> http://pastie.org/502706
<stephan> Well, I'm just trying to connect through samba.  I recently did a fresh install of kubuntu 9.04, now I can't connect through samba anymore.
<stephan> I formatted my harddrive with ext4 for the install.
<shadeslayer> stephan: no idea on samba...never used it
<stephan> Well, I'm open to alternatives.
<shadeslayer> !samba | stephan
<ubottu> stephan: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<stephan> Guest65997: yes I'm trying to connect to a windows network.
 * shadeslayer wonders who stephan is talking to 
<stephan> What else can I use instead of Samba.  I've read a lot on the internet.  But nothing seems to work.  Is there something I can replace samba with.
<stephan> shadeslayer:  I'm talking to ubottu.  He is now known as Guest65997
<shadeslayer> stephan: uh..no
<stephan> Oh...
<shadeslayer> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<stephan> Anyway, back to the topic at hand.  How can I share my second hard drive on the network?
<stephan> By the way, I can ping my pc, from the windows network.  But from my computer it sends one ping after the other.  I don't know if its working or not.  It just keeps on going.
<shadeslayer> stephan: there is no alternative to samba that i can find
<stephan> I found a configuration tool.  I'll try tweaking the settings for a bit.
<shadeslayer> stephan: good luck
<stephan> Thanks
<AceKing> Anyone use bitpim cell phone tool? I can't get it to see my cell phone
<shadeslayer> anyone with KDE 4.3???
<bazhang> shadeslayer, read the /topic ?
<shadeslayer> bazhang: i have..just asking...
<shadeslayer> bazhang: i also need to ask them if they had any issues with installation
<shadeslayer> bazhang: btw is it possible to install 4.3 via another method??
<bazhang> shadeslayer, no idea, as I take the channel topic seriously.
<shadeslayer> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> ie Don't install unless you are an experienced user
<AceKing> How do I list all usb devices in Konsole?
<shadeslayer> AceKing: lsusb
<AceKing> Shadeslayer: Thank you!
<shadeslayer> AceKing: np
<mtnd3w> hey everyone
<tuxi> hi, why are the amarok 2.1 packages blocked?
<shadeslayer> tuxi: run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tuxi> shadeslayer: thanks, but don't i upgrade to 9.0 beta then?
<shadeslayer> tuxi: you are on 9.04 i assume??
<tuxi> ah.. yes, i mean to next beta version
<Eurysilas> Once again: does anyone have trouble with Amarok not recognizing .oga files?
<shadeslayer> tuxi: 9.10?? no
<Eurysilas> (Kubuntu Hardy)
<tuxi> okay thx
<Eurysilas> I THINK it's because .oga is not in the MIME types, but Amarok will play them if they're clicked on manually. But it won't add them to it's collection.
<Eurysilas> I'm hesitant to just rename the extension; I don't know what reprocussions that would have.
<mtnd3w> what do you guys think of Rekonq, will it replace Konqueror and be a better alternative to Firefox on KDE?
<shadeslayer> mtnd3w: rekonq??
<phh> mtnd3w: at this time it does pretty much nothing compared to konqueror ....
<mtnd3w> rekonq, the browser: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/rekonq+Web+Browser?content=94258
<mtnd3w> phh: ah, thanks. i'm tired of depending on gnome :/
<phh> mm ?
<mtnd3w> every time i switch to KDE, most of the applications i use are gtk based, is what i meant.
<drcode> how can I disable driver
<drcode> like rt61pci ?
<shadeslayer> drcode: rmmod driver
<drcode> I mean in boot
<phh> drcode: to do it permantly, add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<phh> (using the good syntax, look at the other lines)
<drcode> k
<drcode> thnx
<swatto> hello all, is spyware/adware a problem in linux? or is it near enough none existent like viruses?
<bazhang> swatto, completely non-existent
<phh> swatto: some exists, but it's most likely you won't get one by accident
<phh> bazhang: chkrootkit is totally useless then ?
<bazhang> swatto, there are rootkits, and some browser holes though
<bazhang> phh, it has always given me false positives, not sure of its utility to be honest
<swatto> ah ok, thanks, now I know I dont have to bother with a anti-spyware program
<bazhang> some use noscript plug in for Firefox
<bazhang> but spyware/viruses not that I have ever seen
<mtnd3w> phh: thanks.
<drurew> ddclient updates my local ip add to a ddns service, it is however sending my local ip (192.168....) i need an application that will work as ddclient however using my exteral ip, does anyone have a solution for this dellema ?
<swatto> hmm i tried noscript on my firefox but it didnt work
<bazhang> needs quite a bit of configuration
<shadeslayer> hehe..the bot did something funny :P
<shadeslayer> <shadeslayer> !alternate
<shadeslayer> 19:18 <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know shadeslayer
<bazhang> try without the !
<shadeslayer> bazhang: it works now...even with !
<shadeslayer> maybe it was too busy ir something
<shadeslayer> *or
<seyf> jai une kestion
<seyf> aidé moiii
<seyf> svp
<phh> !fr sebr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr sebr
<phh> !kubuntufr
<bazhang> seyf, english here please
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntufr
<seyf> i have a kestion
<phh> blah
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<shadeslayer> phh: | after fr
<seyf> oki tanks  you
<phh> !fr | test
<ubottu> test: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<phh> thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> phh: there also > for PM
<phh> ok
<jussi01> !bot | phh
<ubottu> phh: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<phh> thanks
<jussi01> all the instructions are in that last link
<adasz> who can help me to configure electricsheep?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> I installed 9.04 yesterday on ext4 on a machine that already has kub8.04. now I didn't want the installer to overwrite m yexisting grub so I didn't install it
<DexterF> wanted to manually update the existing menu.lst but can't mount ext4 from 8.04...
<DexterF> ideas?
<Barridus> how do you play a music cd XD
<phh> Barridus: mplayer cdda:/
<Barridus> amarok can not do it?
<phh> no idea
<Barridus> isn't mplayer for gnome/gtk?
<phh> no, it's a command line tool
<Mamarok> Barridus: not yet, it will probably come back in Amarok 2.2
<Mamarok> Barridus: also, playing or ripping is taking the same amount of clicks, why not rip it and add it to the collection?
<Barridus> i wanna test something i burned *from* the collection ;)
<omeoww> Hi there.
<omeoww> I just changed my K-menu to classic, how do I go back to the new layout?
<omeoww> Oh there's another option now... >_>
<jimbobuk> anyone got any thoughts on why after rebooting with my monitor connected via dvi instead of vga ALL fonts within KDE are nearly an inch tall
<adasz> who can help me to configure electricsheep?
<jimbobuk> my entire kde desktop seems to be overbright, using nvidia drivers.. Display settings have no gamma correction so to speak. I can barely make out the greyed out descriptions within kmenu
<jimbobuk> and personal information manager's icon is almost illegible! all crushed white
<jimbobuk> www
<jimbobuk> sorry
<jimbobuk> also after changing resolutions, it seems all transparency effects (like when you drag a window) get turned off.
<lagrin> hola
<prasanth> how to use kde wallet
<prasanth> I cant play mp3
<bruno_> hi... any brazilian here ?
<Mamarok> !br | bruno_
<ubottu> bruno_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bruno_> #ubuntu-br
<bruno_> ?
<JuJuBee> I am booted from USB.  How do I figure out which /dev/sdb# is my data partition on my internal HD.  I know the aprox size of the part.
<phh> JuJuBee: fdisk -l ?
<prasanth> my amarok cant play mp3 what to do help ?
<JuJuBee> only shows my usb
<JuJuBee> do I need to mount them first?
<Mamarok> prasanth: install libxine1-ffmpeg
<prasanth> wher i get this
<Mamarok> prasanth: it's in the repositories, just install it in Systemsettings -> Add software
<JuJuBee> phh that only listed my usb drive, not the internals.
<JuJuBee> I need some advice....  I accidentally "sudo rm -R /var" and I have a backup from about a montth ago.  I have made changes to a few databases (MySQL) and my VM was stored in /var/lib/vmware.  Can I just copy the backup folder to the HD and move on?
<JuJuBee> it looks like recovery of ext3 deleted files is near impossible or will take way more time than it would to try to reconstruct  what is missing.
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: try it, can't tell you, but should *never* touch stuff in the systemfolders...
<JuJuBee> Mamarok: could this further corrupt my files?
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: you already have a corrupted system, that's the only choice you have besides reinstalling anyway...
<jimbobuk> hey folks, i fixed my over large fonts over dvi->hdmi by fixing the dpi it was incorrectly calculating
<JuJuBee> Mamarok: how would you suggest attempting to copy it?  It is on a removable drive as a result of rsync  how to get it back to hd?
<jimbobuk> i would still prefer to use vga as my 2 dvi inputs are really already used. but the output just looks so terrible over vga. it looks just over bright, lots of things crushed to pure white. any ideas
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: rsync the other way round?
<JuJuBee> OK, will try it....
<JuJuBee> thanks
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: yaw :)
<JuJuBee> Mamarok: working now keep fingers crossed...
<JuJuBee> Think i need to write a script to mv files to trash rather than delete permanently and alias rm to that script...
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: keep it simple: do not touch the system folders
<JuJuBee> Yea, i was actually trying to clean up a removable HD with a very old backup to make a bit more space and wanted to rm var not /var  I feel stupid...
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: it's rare you can really save much space there, and /tmp can be cleaned automatically with an option on shutdown
<besitzer_> mein vz
<jimbobuk> where is synaptic to handle packages in kubuntu?
<manuel__> buenos dias
<manuel__> ayuda por favor
<manuel__> alguien esta online plz
<manuel__> hola!!
<Mamarok> !es | manuel__
<ubottu> manuel__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<manuel__> oh
<manuel__> ok
<IngerPoznas> hello...someone online for some help?
<Mamarok> !ask | IngerPoznas
<ubottu> IngerPoznas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IngerPoznas> ok thanks.....so i have a conflict with rythmbox and the brower each time when im on youtube for example i can't listen music and the contrary
<Mamarok> IngerPoznas: are you using Kubuntu?
<IngerPoznas> nope i'm using Ubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> IngerPoznas: Ubuntu support would be in #ubuntu then :)
<Mamarok> they can answer better about Gnome, we do KDE here :)
<IngerPoznas> ok Mamarok thanks and have a nice evening
<teprrr> hi there, any ideas how/where I should define the used locales in 8.10?
<teprrr> I've just updated from 8.04 to 8.10, and I'm getting a lot of warnings about invalid locale envs
<jimbobuk> is it possible to login to the desktop remotely via an xsession?
<teprrr> + my home-built kde isn't properly translated, perhaps due to the fact the gettext doesn't unerstand the used locale or something..
<prasanth> I cant see the minimized window help pls
<Mamarok> prasanth: Alt+Tab should show it again
<Mamarok> prasanth: also, you need to add the task manager to the panel
<prasanth> I cant play mp3 ?
<Mamarok> prasanth: install libxine1-ffmpeg, already told you so
<prasanth> i installed
<prasanth> but still not working
<Mamarok> prasanth: restarted Amarok?
<prasanth> now its playing no sound
<Mamarok> prasanth: then it could be a problem with Phonon, make sure you use the xine backend
<Mamarok> prasanth: check in systemsettings -> Multimedia
<prasanth> what to there in multimedia
<sixofour> what happened to #politics?
<Mamarok> prasanth: go to the advanced tab and check that you use the xine backend
<Mamarok> sixofour: this is a Kubuntu support channel...
<sixofour> yep
<prasanth> it is xine
<Mamarok> prasanth: in the first tab, make sure the sound works
<prasanth> in device preference when i test then there is sound
<prasanth> and working
<Mamarok> prasanth: then I don't know, maybe your file has special characters in it?
<prasanth> but in amarok no sound time is moving
<Mamarok> prasanth: which version of Amarok do you use?
<prasanth> 2.0.2
<Mamarok> hm, that should work, can you play these files with vlc?
<prasanth> where is vlc
<Mamarok> prasanth: maybe you will have to install it, if it is not in the menu -> Applications -> Multimedia
<cris> que onda
<prasanth> where i can down load vlc
<cris> nadie habla españok?
<Mamarok> !es | cris
<ubottu> cris: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mamarok> prasanth: the same way you did install libxine1, in Systemsettings -> Add software
<Mamarok> prasanth: if you have special characters in the file name, this could be the problem btw
<Hjaernan> Hello Kubuntu people. I have raised a questio on ubuntuforums.org but still have no answer! (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1180140) I was wondering if someone could help me.
<Mamarok> !ask | Hjaernan
<ubottu> Hjaernan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hjaernan> I need to find out how to copy music files that are in my Amarok playlist, onto my harddrive.
<Mamarok> Hjaernan: which version of Amarok?
<Hjaernan> Thanks Mamarok
<Hjaernan> "Version 2.0.90
<Hjaernan> Using KDE 4.2.4 (KDE 4.2.4)
<Hjaernan> Oops, sorry
<Hjaernan> I mean, version 2.0.90, but sorry for posting two posts
<nata> hi all
<Mamarok> Hjaernan: you should update to 2.1 final
<nata> new to jaunty
<Wizard> hi!
<Mamarok> Hjaernan: and no, it is not implemented yet AFAIK
<nata> is there a network issue that hans the box when scp a couple of GB over network ?
<nata> ?
<Wizard> nata: works for me
<Hjaernan> Mamarok: okay, but a search in KPackagekit only gives 14 and 2.0
<Hjaernan> 2.0.9*
<Mamarok> Hjaernan: check this website: http://kubuntu.org
<nata> where to search for reasons why it hanged ?
<nata> I manually configured the network since the nework manager was reporting eth0 as not conneted
<Mamarok> Hjaernan: also, it has not "disapeared", Amarok is a new codebase, it has just not been implemented yet
<Wokrebad> Greetings from Caransebes - Romania
<Hjaernan> Mamarok: Thanks, I understand now
<Mamarok> Hjaernan: you can make a playlist then search for the playlist in ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/mysqle/
<nata> so I have
<nata> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<nata> auto lo
<nata> iface lo inet loopback
<nata> auto eth0
<nata> iface eth0 inet static
<nata> address 192.168.1.23
<nata> netmask 255.255.255.0
<nata> gateway 192.168.1.1
<nata> anything else there ?
<Mamarok> !paste | nata
<ubottu> nata: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Mamarok> Hjaernan: yaw :)
<Hjaernan> Mamarok: yaw? Thanks for the help.
<Mamarok> Hjaernan: you are welcome :)
<Hjaernan> Mamarok: Ah okay, cool ^^
<prasanth_> I installed kubundu in windows so what in the path to my local drive
<prasanth_> ie /root/ then what ?
<Mamarok> prasanth_: wait, you are not running Kubuntu?
<redorange> is there a way to increase the performace of kubuntu
<redorange> on my laptop it works slow
<prasanth_> yes i am running kubundu
<Mamarok> prasanth_: you are talking about Windows here...
<prasanth_> no
<JuJuBee> Mamarok: copy is finished and I am going to attemtp to restart with old version of /var  Wish me luck...
<prasanth_> i would like to play my songs through mpg123
<Mamarok> prasanth_: what local drive do you mean, a ntfs partition?
<prasanth_> yes
<Mamarok> prasanth_: you must be sure it is mounted and you have the necessary permissions, that's why it doesn't work in Amarok...
<Mamarok> prasanth_: sorry, should have thought of that...
<prasanth_> yes it is auto mounted
<prasanth_> but i dont know location
<Azazel_Pazuzu> hi. Where I can find "water effects" on Kubuntu? I can't find it in "desktop effects"
<Mamarok> prasanth_: and you need the permissions to use the files also
<Mamarok> !ntfs
<prasanth_> yes
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Mamarok> prasanth_: I think that is the reason it doesn't work
<Mamarok> Azazel_Pazuzu: what water effects do you mean?
<prasanth_> so what should i do ?
<Mamarok> prasanth_: see the link above about ntfs, I don't know more details, sorry
<prasanth_> thanks
<Azazel_Pazuzu> Mamarok - In KDE 4.1 I find "water efect" similar than Compiz.
<Azazel_Pazuzu> but I can't find it in 4.2
<Mamarok> Azazel_Pazuzu: do you mean the wobbly windows?
<Azazel_Pazuzu> No. Water effects is similar to rain :) i have wobbly windows
<Mamarok> Azazel_Pazuzu: I don't think it ever was in the Desktop Effects then, you are sure you are not talking about Compiz?
<prasanth_> yes i found it is mounted in media path is /root/media
<Azazel_Pazuzu> Mamarok - maybe. where I can find it on Kubuntu 9.04
<prasanth_> now i can here songs
<jackCat> blogspot firefox kubuntu 9.04  not a good mix
<Mamarok> Azazel_Pazuzu: well, compiz is not installed by default in KDE4 AFAIK, you need to install it then and change the Windowmanager
<Mamarok> jackCat: do you have a question?
<davidjheinrich_> if I change my .profile file, that won't take effect until I login again, right?
<Azazel_Pazuzu> Mamarok - thanks you very much
<Mamarok> Azazel_Pazuzu: yaw :)
<jackCat> blogspot firefox not working right
<Mamarok> prasanth_: good :)
<jackCat> kubuntu 9.04 firefox blogspot not working right
<Mamarok> jackCat: you need to be a bit more clear I think, what does not work right?
<jackCat> the dashboard in blogspot not loading right
<Yanick_> hi, I'm trying to add a repository to the kpackagekit, but nothing gets added. I want to add this repository : http://repo.calcforge.org/debian/amd64/
<jackCat> has anyone used the combo blogspot, firefox & kubuntu 9.04 & seen it work?
<JuJuBee> Mamarok: Rebooted with some success, networking not functioning.  I recall I installed wicd, but it is not functioning.  Can I donwload the package and install it manually some how?
<Yanick_> ok, I got it to work, had to remove the ending amd64
<Yanick_> but now it says that no package cache is available
<Yanick_> ok.... I cannot list anything in KPackageKit
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: well, you need to do sudo apt-get update first, to make sure your sources in /var/apt/cache are updated
<JuJuBee> Mamarok: not possible without networking...
<prasanth_> how i add 2 more user
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: right...
<JuJuBee> Mamarok: gonna download the .deb from sourceforge and do manual install see if that helps...
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: no, as it is in the repositories
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: you can download the .deb file from ubuntu
<Yanick_> "The package list needs to be rebuilt." how do I do that?
<JuJuBee> Mamarok: The links in forums seem to point to sourceforge...
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: wait, I'll check
<JuJuBee> K
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: it's in the Universe repositories, you should be able to find it by googling for wicd package Ubuntu I think
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/wicd
<Mamarok> prasanth_: with kuser
<Mamarok> prasanth_: it's in the menu -> system
<Yanick_> my /etc/apt/sources.list was scewed up, and KPackageKit did it :/
<Yanick_> *screwed
<Mamarok> Yanick_: in Systemsettings -> Add software
<Mamarok> go to the Software Updates part
<Mamarok> and do refresh
<Yanick_> Mamarok, yes yes, I did that and I tried to add a repository which ended up screwing my sources.list file. I corrected the problem with vim
<Mamarok> Yanick_: so it works now?
<JuJuBee> Thanks Mamarok got it.
<Mamarok> good :)
<Yanick_> I was trying to add a url without the "deb" in front of it (because I'm not familiar with Kubuntu just yet) and KPackageKit added a bunch of http://... in my sources.list file thus rendering the package update impossible
<Yanick_> my point is that KPackageKit screwed up my sources.list file when I added an invalid repository link
<Mamarok> Yanick_: well, adding invalid repositories screws up the sources.list, so you can't blame KPackagekit
<JuJuBee> Mamarok: gonna reboot and try to install see what happens...
<Yanick_> Mamarok, ...so much to make Ubuntu user friendly....
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: btw did you talk to the devels about the packaging of 4.3 ?
<Mamarok> Yanick_: hey, you added the invalid repos, you can't blame the application then :)
<prasanth_> ok i do it with konsole adduser
<Yanick_> Mamarok, why the application didn't warn me?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, as they are busy with Karmic and they are not many, you will have to be patient
<Mamarok> Yanick_: ...
<Yanick_> Mamarok, my point exactly
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ah...thats fine...theyll be releasing beta 2 on the 9th so hopefully it will be fixed :)
<Yanick_> Mamarok, what about grandma who would install Kubuntu, then (let's say) want to install a new super repository location... whatever, then have that message popping up... lol
<Yanick_> anyway
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: KDE will release beta2, no idea when it will end up in the most experimental ppa...
<Yanick_> invalid repository urls should not be added to the sources.list by the gui
<shadeslayer> Yanick_: first of all,grandma wouldnt add some weirdo repo :P
<Mamarok> Yanick_: *all* apt-get frontends do that, it's not KPackagekit...
<Yanick_> shadeslayer, heh. sure! :P
<Dekans> Yanick_: additionnal repos are not for Grandma
<shadeslayer> Yanick_: she would just want the PC to be fast and zippy and a IM and a Music player at the most
<Yanick_> blah. it's a problem. don't fix it and leave scared little users away. +1 for making Ubuntu more popular lol
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: ot...
<gloglo> hello
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ot?? how is that ot? were on your side
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: still, it's not support, but a discussion, and those belong to #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Mamarok> Yanick_: same for you :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: understood
<Yanick_> Mamarok, well, at least I try to find things that will prevent errors, not just say "oh well, your bad"
 * shadeslayer wants the permission to bash Yanick_ 
<Mamarok> Yanick_: make a bug report then
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: behave!
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: thats why i wanted a permission :)
<Mamarok> please, guys, topic...
<Mamarok> ok, I'm afk for some time now, later
<shadeslayer> Yanick_: you should be sensible enough not to add unsupported repo's...end of discussion
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: bye
<Drknezz> Hi!
<Drknezz> How can i make Gtk apps integrate on kde
<shadeslayer> !hi | Drknezz
<ubottu> Drknezz: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<shadeslayer> Drknezz: they are already integrated...
<Drknezz> shadeslayer: nope, im not in kubuntu, im on ubuntu + KDE 4
<Drknezz> lol
 * shadeslayer forgets to laugh
<jimbobuk> how can i change my setup to boot in text mode requiring me to type startx once i'm logged in?
<shadeslayer> Drknezz: anyways all apps on gnome can be run on KDE if you have all the gtk libs..which are included by default
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: behave and respect, please...
<Drknezz> Gnome apps look human-ish, while kde apps are white
<shadeslayer> ok i think if i stay sometime longer Mamarok's gonna ban me :P , so bye all
<monolith> What's the best part of the Linux File system (other than /home and swap) to put on a diffrent physical drive to the rest of it?
<sparr> monolith: /opt if you use it
<JuJuBee> Mamarok:
<JuJuBee> Mamarok: Got the networking up at least wired...
<monolith> sparr: I don't really. It's safe to put any part of it on a seperate drive really isn't it? Would /var work or is that a bad idea?
<jimbobuk> anyone know where i can set my runlevel to get a console login rather than windows manager one?
<Dragnslcr> monolith- /var is what I was about to suggest, or maybe even just /var/log if you're running a lot of services
<monolith> Dragnslcr: Not really, So just /var I guess. The reason I ask is because currently all of / (not includeing /home) is squished into 10GB. I got a new drive to hold / on and I figure I may as well put something in the old 10GB space and make use of multiple drives.
<Dragnslcr> A 10 GB drive, or a partition on a larger drive?
<fakocero> buona sera
<JuJuBee> Can I resize my partitions without re formatting?
<monolith> Dragnslcr: A partion on a larger drive. It's a 150GB WD Raptor. I use the rest of the space for Vista (I use it for games, and they take up a lot of space.)
<Dragnslcr> JuJuBee- usually, yeah
<JuJuBee> I want to take about 30G from / and give it to /home
<JuJuBee> Dragnslcr: I need to boot from live CD?
<Dragnslcr> monolith- I dunno about Vista, but I was going to suggest just giving the space back to the other partition. It isn't really worth keeping a 10 GB partition around
<Dragnslcr> JuJuBee- I think so. I don't think either partition can be mounted when you resize them
<monolith> Dragnslcr: So their's no performance gains to be had for haveing / spread about? I assume you mean to keep Swap where it is (on the raptor)
<JuJuBee> Dragnslcr: makes sense.  What should I use to resize?
<Dragnslcr> JuJuBee- I think gparted is installed by default on the LiveCD
<JuJuBee> K, thanks.  I will give it a try...
<Dragnslcr> JuJuBee- it's always a good idea to back up stuff before messing around with partitions, just in case
<Dragnslcr> monolith- there's a bit of a performance gain, but it might not be enough to be noticeable on a typical home computer
<JuJuBee> I just learned my lesson.   lost /var and had to restore from an old backup.  need to reconstruct my mysql db's ... several changes since last backup as  well as stuff in my vm...
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I need to get my backups running again too
<monolith> JuJuBee: I keep my MySQL databases in /home. =)
<JuJuBee> monolith: how do I change where mysql stores them?
<JuJuBee> they defaulted to /var/lib/mysql
<monolith> JuJuBee: I don't remember, but I think it can be specified in the MySQL configuration files. My /home is on a RAID array so I felt safer with the dabases in /home/mysql. =)
<dudester> Hey guys I just noticed a few processes in the system monitor which i believe i had not seen before. They are kdmflush, kcryptd, and kcryptd_io. What are they, are they malicious? Thanks
<JuJuBee> Anybody good with rsync syntax?
<JuJuBee> Wish to backup /dir1 /dir2 and /dir3 to /media/myHD/_Backups
<Dragnslcr> JuJuBee- I'm pretty sure rsync is fairly simple. You should be able to figure out everything from the man page
<Drknezz> Why firefox looks great until i open a new tab?
<JuJuBee> Dragnslcr: I got it... didn't realize I could simply specify multiple source directories on same line.... thought ssecond one would be considered destination.
<Dragnslcr> I think a lot of utilities (tar comes to mind) do it that way
<JuJuBee> Dragnslcr: helpful to empty trash before rsync'ing /home  ;)
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<miramar> alguem do Brazil
<fmnovais> sim
<miramar> que bom
<fmnovais> miramar
<Dragnslcr> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ryanakca> !pt | miramar
<ubottu> miramar: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<fmnovais> ok
<miramar> eu intalei o linux hoje
<miramar> e queria saber como aumentar a resoluçao
<Eruaran> I'm uninstalling KOffice
<Eruaran> seriously
<miramar> tipo ta som 800x600
<Eruaran> unusable
<miramar> cara esse sistema Linux e bom demais
<miramar> nunca mais deixo a minha maquina sem ele
<miramar> vc pode me ajudar a  aumentar a resoluçao
<ActionParsnip> Eruaran: tried abiword?
<Eruaran> you gotta make software thats usable... Krita for example... how to simply paste a layer object onto an image and move it where you want it and save it... ????? !!!!!
<Eruaran> Complete and utter usability failure.
<mikekap> ms office 07 is kinda nice too ;)
<mikekap> or is that heathen speak?
<Eruaran> Uninstall... install the Gimp and get on with life !
<ActionParsnip> Eruaran: this is a support channel, not a rant channel
<fmnovais> veja seu arquivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Eruaran> ok
<miramar> cara onde eu dito esse programa
<miramar> esse comando
<miramar> onde digito
<fmnovais> vc precisa de um editor para visualizar esse aquivo.
<miramar> aff
<miramar> cara no que puder me    ajudar ....
<fmnovais> vc precisa saber se o problema é no driver de video ou na configuração
<miramar> sou new no linux
<miramar> humm
<miramar> como faço p\ arrumar esse editor
<jseabold> Does anyone know if kubuntu should detect a multicore processor and install the SMP kernel by default?  I don't think mine did...
<miramar> tenho que baixar
<ActionParsnip> jseabold: you can check by running: uname -a
<fmnovais> qual distro vc instalou ? a nova do kubuntu ?
<miramar> disto ...
<miramar> o que é isso
<ActionParsnip> !br | miramar
<ubottu> miramar: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<fmnovais> distribuição : kubuntu - Suse - Fedora
<miramar> eu estou usando o Kurumin
<ActionParsnip> jseabold: but it will detect multicore systems
<jseabold> ActionParsnip: ah i just did uname -r, duh.  Hmm I seem to have a smp kernel, but when I run "grep -i core /proc/cpuinfo" It only detects one core
<fmnovais> miramar melhor ir para p #ubunto-br
<ActionParsnip> jseabold: maybe you need some extra options, let me websearch
<miramar> po cara ... mais valeu pela tentantiva
<miramar> estou meio perdido
<miramar> mais vou tentar aprender
<miramar> #ubunto-br
<millun> i would like to make AMAROK and SKYPE work in my KUBUNTU
<Dragnslcr> jseabold- grep processor /proc/cpuinfo
<millun> amarok won't play files, skype won't make calls
<millun> IOW problems with audio playback
<ActionParsnip> jseabold: does uname -a say -generic or -386 ?
<jseabold> Dragnslcr: returns "processor       : 0"
<jseabold> ActionParsnip: generic
<Dragnslcr> Hm
<ActionParsnip> jseabold: ok thats cool
<millun> AMD64
<ActionParsnip> jseabold: http://prantran.blogspot.com/2008/01/enabling-multicoredual-core-support.html
<jseabold> grep -i core /proc/cpuinfo
<jseabold> model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9550  @ 2.83GHz
<ActionParsnip> jseabold: that may help some.
<jseabold> core id         : 0
<jseabold> cpu cores       : 1
<jseabold> ActionParsnip: thanks I'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> millun: what does amarok say when you attempt to play media?
<ubuntu> Hello there i need help to setup my kubuntu where i can make it where it uses my full external without using wubi
<millun> nothing. it thinks it plays it
<ubuntu> any ideas
<ubuntu> every time i try to do it
<ubuntu> it messes  up
<ubuntu> and wipes my internal
<ActionParsnip> jseabold: could try the server kernel (?)
<ActionParsnip> millun: so whats wrong with amarok?
<Drknezz> Help!
<millun> no sound. i get sound in mplayer for example
<Drknezz> My "taskbar" isn't covering all of my desktop since i switched resolution to 1024*768
<jseabold> ActionParsnip: hmm, I'm going to do some more searching before I take that step...I'd almost rather build my own kernel ;)
<jimbobuk> you can install and partiton with ext4 with latest kubuntu can't you?
<ActionParsnip> millun: try:    mv ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc_old; mv ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok_old
<ActionParsnip> millun: then relaunch amarok
<ActionParsnip> jimbobuk: sure, I'm unsure of its status, last i knew it was a bit flaky
<jimbobuk> ActionParsnip: oh really. I assumed it was win win
<jimbobuk> ActionParsnip: which would be the prefered format for a backup drive
<jimbobuk> well RAID array
<ActionParsnip> jimbobuk: if its going to be accessed by windows, ntfs. Otherwise ext3
<jimbobuk> ActionParsnip: well it'll only be accessed over the network.. so yeah... i was thinking ext4 for the backups as well, but if you're saying its a bit early to perhaps trust it then perhaps ext3 is preferred?
<ActionParsnip> jimbobuk: for backups I'd stick with what is tried and tested
<ActionParsnip> jseabold: http://www.computing.net/answers/linux/ubuntu-wont-recognize-quad-cores/29896.html
<kubuntu_beginner> I need help with installing kubuntu to my external hard drive without affecting my internal
<jimbobuk> ActionParsnip: thanks. I agree. I was about to reinstall whole OS onto ext4 (if it was there as an option) i think i'll leave boot and backup as ext3 for now
<kubuntu_beginner> can anyone help?
<jseabold> ActionParsnip: If I read that correctly it says I need a 64-bit os install.  I have 64-bit.  I'm wondering if it's a BIOS issue...
<kubuntu_beginner> hello?
<kubuntu_beginner> hello
<kubuntu_beginner> can anyone help me?
<Drknezz> Hi!
<Drknezz> I have no sound in flash, can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> jseabold: possibly
<ActionParsnip> Drknezz: there are a billion resolves to that one dude.
<jseabold> ActionParsnip: this could be something as well... http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3098586.0
<Drknezz> Help me please, i found seomthing realted to asound but it wont help
<ActionParsnip> Drknezz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590989
<kubuntu_beginner> hello can someone hlep me, i need to figure out how to put kubuntu as full os for my external drive, anyone know how?
<ActionParsnip> Drknezz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<ActionParsnip> kubuntu_beginner: there is a USB installer option
<kubuntu_beginner> yet, when i did it, it wiped my internal
<ActionParsnip> kubuntu_beginner: then you pointed the installer at the wrong device
<kubuntu_beginner> well
<kubuntu_beginner> tell me how to do this
<kubuntu_beginner> since
<kubuntu_beginner> im using the live cd
<kubuntu_beginner> option
<ActionParsnip> kubuntu_beginner: you can work out which name it is with  sudo fdisk -l
<kubuntu_beginner> so it doesnt affect my hard dirsk or externaml
<kubuntu_beginner> i have no idea what your talkinga bout, so can you be more specific about what it does?
<ActionParsnip> Drknezz: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.misc/2008-10/msg00177.html
<ActionParsnip> Drknezz: see what I mean, many many resolution methods
<kubuntu_beginner> since i installed it to my external once, and it corrupted my boot sector of my internal
<Drknezz> I'll try those man, thx
<ActionParsnip> kubuntu_beginner: then you will need to run the grub installer and install it to the usb device using the usb devices name
<kubuntu_beginner> tell me how
<kubuntu_beginner> please
<ActionParsnip> Drknezz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/291371
<ActionParsnip> !grub | kubuntu_beginner
<ubottu> kubuntu_beginner: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> kubuntu_beginner: you'll then have to reinstall whatever boot manager is on your internal
<kubuntu_beginner> well
<kubuntu_beginner> i formated them both and renewed my internal and external
<kubuntu_beginner> so my external is a blank slate
<kubuntu_beginner> and im using my internal, which runs windows vista
<kubuntu_beginner> so
<kubuntu_beginner> now
<kubuntu_beginner> im using the live cd
<kubuntu_beginner> and it has an install button
<kubuntu_beginner> so is there anything i do before i click that button so i do not corrupt my internal?
<ActionParsnip> kubuntu_beginner: System->Administration->Create a USB startup disk
<ActionParsnip> kubuntu_beginner: i'm unsure what the equiv is in kubuntu
<fabio> hi all
<fabio> I would upgrade kubuntu 9.04 to karmic alpha over internet
<fabio> but "do-release-upgrade" is not working. Help is appreciated
<kubuntu_beginner> that gets me no where
<kubuntu_beginner> there is no administartion thing  on the live cd
<ActionParsnip> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<fabio> noone helping?
<kubuntu_beginner> ok
<kubuntu_beginner> how do you make a partition for the external?
<fabio> thank you all.
<fabio> bye
<kubuntu_beginner> i found how to atleast switch my stuff
<kubuntu_beginner> i want to make a partition now
<kubuntu_beginner> any help there?
<jussi01> kubuntu_beginner: if you are a beginner, you dont want to upgrade to karmic.
<coz_> guys  when trying to use a few  superkaramba themes i get an error to install additional Kross stuff  kde 4.2.4
<jussi01> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Drknezz> ActionParsnip: I have tried everything, it just won't work :'(
<Drknezz> ActionParsnip: For some reason, sound in flash stopped working since last login
<Drknezz> Help, i have no flash sound
<Drknezz> Slade: unless specified on command
<Drknezz> Help, i have no flash sound
<dudester> Hey guys how can i uninstall a program that i installed using the java -jar command on an .exe file? Thanks
<draik> Is there an equivalent app for QuickBooks?
<draik> QuickBooks or Money. I just want an app for handling my expenses.
<slow-motion> hi
<kraves> hello
<jimbobuk> i can't run the software updates as it says i don't have privelages to perform this action
<draik> jimbobuk: You have to run them with 'sudo'. Here, use this command,  "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<jimbobuk> draik: its more the cog on the startbar i click it and a window appears showing bug fixes and security updates
<jimbobuk> draik: but i click apply all and it says no permission. Its built into the OS!? are you just better off using another package manager?
<draik> jimbobuk: I use the CLI, not the GUI for update/upgrades.
<kubuntu_beginner> what is that sudo thing that list all your hard drives and the partitions?
<jimbobuk> kubuntu_beginner: df
<draik> kubuntu_beginner: I'ts not a 'sudo' thing.
<draik> *It's
<kubuntu_beginner> the disk f thing
<kubuntu_beginner> that shows your disk name
<kubuntu_beginner> and the different partitions
<draik> fdisk?
<kubuntu_beginner> idk
<kubuntu_beginner> ok
<kubuntu_beginner> im trying to make it where i can use my external when i install kubuntu
<kubuntu_beginner> yet it only shows my internal
<kubuntu_beginner> any help?
<kubuntu_beginner> last time i did this
<kubuntu_beginner> i corrupted my interal boot sector
<kubuntu_beginner> so please
<kubuntu_beginner> before i do anything
<kubuntu_beginner> any advise?
<kubuntu_beginner> its showing sda, internal, and not sdb, to install
<p-f> When running "wpa_supplicant -D wext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf", I get this non-stop (on top of having no connection...): ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Argument list too long. Why? How can I fix this?
<kubuntu_beginner> since sdb is my external..
<jimbobuk> i don't seem to be able to setup anything to do with shares, what exactly should appear under the sharing option in system settings? i only see username and password for windows
<jimbobuk> also under network settings i see NO connections listed even tho my wired connection is working (but perhaps wasnt when it was installed)
<jackCat> hello world
<jackCat> pinky and the brain
<antares> qualcuno italiano?
<antares> how can i install joomla on pc?
<ermin> hallo
<ermin> jemand Deutsch?
<jackCat> hello
<ermin> can anyone help me with K mail
<ermin> plse
<antares> whats the matter?
<ermin> ehmm... can you german?
<ermin> :D
<antares> no i dont
<ermin> hmm
<ermin> wait
<ermin> Kmail than output or how can i say it
<ermin> hmm
<ermin> versand
<ermin> hm
<jackCat> bye
<ermin> when i wont to send a mail than comes this message
<ermin> mom
<ermin> Das Versenden ist fehlgeschlagen:
<ermin> lokal: Unknown error
<ermin> Die Nachricht verbleibt im Postausgang, bis Sie entweder das Problem beseitigt haben (z. B. falsche Adresse) oder die Nachricht aus dem Postausgang entfernen.
<ermin> Der folgende Versandweg wurde benutzt:
<ermin>  Lokal
<p-f> unsere(m?) Deutsch ist nicht so gut, aber vielleicht könntest du im #ubuntu-de oder #kubuntu-de fragen
<jseabold> Curious if anyone here is using an intel core 2 quad processor with kubuntu?  I am wondering what your /proc/cpuinfo says.
<juan> hola
<juan> hola q pasa
<ermin> hi
<juan> xd
<ermin> xD
<Drknezz> Guys, normal gtk apps look like qt ones, but root ones (like synaptic) look like W98, help?
<juan> hola
<juan> hola
<drbobb> Drknezz: yeah that annoys me a little too
<drbobb> I'm not sure how to fix it thoigh
<Drknezz> D:
<juan> qpasa
<monolith> What program should I use to take several thousand jpg's from a security camera, each taken a second appart. And stitch them into a video?
<juan> espanish
<juan> espanish
<juan> espanish
<sheytan> Hi, does anybody have a 64bit package of Qtrecordmydesktop? I can't find it ;/
<juan> hola
<juan> q pasa q nadie me ablas
<bazhang> !es | juan
<ubottu> juan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<monolith> monolith: Ah, apparently Goggle is my friend. nevermind. =)
<kimbl> Ау...
<kimbl> Есть кто живой?
<susbwoy> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<JuJuBee> If I download wallpaper via appearance settings, where does jaunty save them?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I can't remember where it stores the wallpapes
<JontheEchidna> somewhere in /home, I know
<JuJuBee> Wow, my bad,  I was looking in /usr/share/wallpapers
<JuJuBee> there they are right in ~/,kde/share/wallpapers
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> how I setup nvidia?
<drcode> is it setup automticly?
<JuJuBee> drcode I used envy
<JuJuBee> worked great
<drcode> envy?
<drcode> what is envy?
<bazhang> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDrver
<drcode> k
<drcode> thnx
<swatto> Please can someone tell me if there is a system info tool so that I can see a summary of what linux recognises in the system
<drcode> how can I check if I have bluetothe?
<wex> prueba
<drbobb> swatto, drcode: lshw gives a summary of system hardware
<drcode> thnx
<swatto> ty drbobb
<yoyo_> bonjour
<yoyo_> ou bonsoir
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<yoyo_> natta ?
<coz_> hey guys let me bring this up again..running kde 4.2.4  when using folder view for desktop  and panel at top of screen ..the icons  go up under the panel ...is there a way to  edit the grid so this doesnt   occur?
<yoyo_> how long are you using kde ?
<coz_> who?
<yoyo_> you
<coz_> yoyo_,   two days   besides years ago with redhat :0
<coz_> yoyo_,  and I dont want a  bottom of screen panel for sure
<sparr> Is there a way to make my wireless network work when I am not logged into the computer?
<yoyo_> I will be not able to help you.
<coz_> who?
<yoyo_> some else ?
<coz_> does "anyone' know  how to edit the grid for the desktop icons?
<yoyo_> right click on desktop ?
<coz_> as it stands this is how it looks   http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/132551/desktop.png
<coz_> as you can see the top most icon on the Desktop is up under the panel... not nice :)   there must be a way to edit the grid cutoff point
<drbobb> update-notifier-kde seems to be a horrible cpu hog
<mauricio__newton> ^^
<kubuntu_beginner> what happened to the ActionParnship guy?
<kubuntu_beginner> i have good news to be todl
<kubuntu_beginner> told*
<Werekat> Hi, all. Anyone here who can direct a Linux newbie to the right FAQ for USB mouse problems?
#kubuntu 2009-06-07
<kubuntu_beginner> hey
<kubuntu_beginner> im trying to make a kubuntu install to my external without doing wubi
<kubuntu_beginner> any ideas?
<kubuntu_beginner> does anyone know how to install directly to my external without bothering the internal?
<xp-killer> WHAT DO I HAVE TO INSTALL TO RUN COMPIZ??
<xp-killer> #compiz
<jussi01> xp-killer: first tell me why you want compiz over kwin? they are pretty close to equal now...
<Eurysilas> Has anybody here that uses Hardy been able to encode mp3 files? I've tried 3 different solutions, all with some problem.
<jussi01> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xp-killer> jussi01: i no noting of kiwn 1st time ive herd of it.and i just need comppis for the easy zoom nothing else
<xp-killer> compiz
<jussi01> xp-killer: which version are you on?
<xp-killer> 8.10
<jussi01> hrm I dont remember 8.10 that well...
<xp-killer> kde
<jussi01> and now Im going to bed.
<JontheEchidna> kde in 8.10 should have a zoom effect
<jussi01>  but have a look at system settings desktop
<jussi01> thanks JontheEchidna :)
<JontheEchidna> System Settings -> Desktop -> Effects
<JuJuBee> I just re-arranged my partitions and /home moved from /dev/sdb7 to /dev/sdb6 as a result.  Thins seem ok except my panel customization are gone.
<JuJuBee> All of my apps I added to the panel are missing from panel.
<Eurysilas> Actually, jussi01, my problem is that ffmpeg seems to not be able to encode MP3 even WITH the appropriate stuff. It does have the "--enable-gpl compiler flag, though, which makes me think it wasn't compiled with MP3 support.
<xp-killer> JontheEchidna:  i dont seee effects
<JontheEchidna> it should be the first module in the Desktop config part of systemsettings
<Eurysilas> Let's see....I tried Sound Converter, too....It can't seem to find "decoderbin", some problem with GStreamer, evidently, and lame just plain doesn't seem to be able to handle OGG files, .ogg or .oga.
<xp-killer> JontheEchidna: nope
<Eurysilas> So, does anybody know how I'm supposed to be able to encode MP3? I think I've exhausted the main options.
<wangyuan> Hi!!
<wangyuan> anybody here?
<ubuntu> <
<b0nn> hmm, Im having a bit of trouble with a tvout card, and not sure how to troubleshoot it.  When the computer boots, POST is sent to the tv, and the kubuntu splash screen, but once boot is complate I get a black screen and Xorg is chewing up 93% cpu
<carolija> Hello ya all
<carolija> I have volume ext3 and that is other HDD but I want to all space be in /home/
<carolija> I have to Unmount it or .. ?
<carolija> like this is confusing little space here little there ...
<carolija> I more like to be all in one
<carolija> any idea or suggestions ?
<xp-killer> how do i run compiz without going in the terminal or the run comand to type it?
<xp-killer> #ubuntu
<coz_> what is terminal command to open system settings?
<Dragnslcr> systemsettings
<coz_> Dragnslcr,  thanks just figured it out as you typed :)
<cmoman4> is there a KDE gui for altering what services run a different run levels
<cmoman4> the  GTK equivalent seems to be BUM
<susbwoy> cmoman4: you can install chkconfig
<susbwoy> cmoman4: does the job relatively good/easy but its console
<cmoman4> susbwoy:   okay, had just installed it and seeing if does what a want, older versions of KDE (3?) had a gui and I haven't been able to find the equivalent so far
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Yanick_> hi, anyone know of a good plotting program to plot recursive functions?
<gpf> salve
<susbwoy> Yanick_: koctave?
<susbwoy> Yanick_: http://sourceforge.net/projects/koctave/
<Yanick_> susbwoy, I am currently trying Labplot, looks nice (with TeX support), does koctave have that too?
<susbwoy> Yanick_: yeah latex is everywhere, also look at scilab
<Yanick_> thanx
<Yanick_> susbwoy, man.... I don't know how to work with those shell math programs
<mandingoceo> i have 710 installed and i have to keep that version but i need to upgrade the kernel as so my nforce 730i mobo chipsets are detected what kernel do i need to go to and what is the simplest wayto do it, im still a noob
<zapper_1> Hello?
<zapper_1> Hey! I'm here! :d
<zapper_1> I'm still a noob too.
<zapper_1> How do I get to other servers?
<cjae_> how do I get speed crunch in normal mode
<zapper_1> Don't all answer at once!
<mandingoceo> i have 710 installed and i have to keep that version but i need to upgrade the kernel as so my nforce 730i mobo chipsets are detected what kernel do i need to go to and what is the simplest wayto do it, im still a noob
<bazhang> !upgrade | mandingoceo
<ubottu> mandingoceo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Dragnslcr> mandingoceo- support for 7.10 ended a couple months ago, so there won't be any new kernel packages for it. You can compile a newer kernel for it, but it usually isn't that simple
<bazhang> mandingoceo, that version is end of life, you will need to upgrade the entire version not just the kernel, as 7.10 is unsupported now
<mandingoceo> yeh i know but i have to keep that version, i did compile 2.6.27.14 but my nvidia based chipset mobo wasnt recognized so i was thinking i left something out when selecting what to configure
<mandingoceo> when compiling, i didnt see anything that said nvidia so not sure what i missed
<bazhang> 7.10 is supported no longer
<mandingoceo> just need to know what do i need to add when compiling a kernel for nvidia based mobo
<cmoman4> Yanick_: Is qtoctave suitable?
<cmoman4> Yanick_: http://qtoctave.wordpress.com/
<Yanick_> cmoman4, I don't know how that works
<Yanick_> cmoman4, the koctave I installed is a terminal :/
<Yanick_> cmoman4, I'm not on windows
<cmoman4> Yanick_: qt octave at front end to octave, a program similar to matlab. it runs in kubuntu
<Yanick_> I need to plot a function like so : x_{k}=x_{0}+k*h  where k is the iterator and h the delta, and y_{k+1}=y_{k}+h*f(x_{k},y_{k}) where y_{x_{0}} = 1
<cmoman4> Yanick_: susbwoy made the suggestion of koctave which I looked up and noticed its last update was 2006.  I know qtoctave is being actively maintained
<Yanick_> I installed 4 plotting applications so far, and all have failed to produce that
<Yanick_> the reason being that I have absolutely no control over the iterator variable
<cmoman4> Yanick_: well, I am not a maths expert but www.pythonxy.com might offer some more options
<Yanick_> cmoman4, that's the point, I'm not a math expert too
<mermshaus> did gnuplot fail too?
<Yanick_> mermshaus, gnuplot is also a terminal application, I just don't know what to do with it
<Yanick_> tutorials (good, and easy) are rare, if not absent from the web. Most information I find don't help at all
<cmoman4> Yanick_: Do you have the ability to install software on your machine and are your running kubuntu?
<Yanick_> yes
<mermshaus> yeah, it's difficult to get started with such applications. it kind of sucks.
<cmoman4> sudo apt-get install qtoctave  will install qtoctave for you, from there you'll have to start reading up the help documentation.
<cmoman4> qtoctave  is all gui based so should give you a little more idea of what is going on
<Yanick_> cmoman4, I'll take a look
<BooVeMan> hi there - question - I deinstalled pulseaudio but still it shows up everywhere in asoundconf in Multimedia (phonon) - How do I make it disapear?
<cmoman4> you'll ultimately have to figure you out how to script your maths to suit gtoctave though
<Yanick_> cmoman4, well, it looks like the most complete app i've seen so far (there a variable list, at least)
<cmoman4> Yanick_: figured that might help, another good option is matlibplot which is mathematic plotting library for python
<cmoman4> Yanick_: http://matplotlib.sourceforge.net/
<Yanick_> cmoman4, yeah, I've seen that.. but I still don't know how to write x_{k}...
<cmoman4> Yanick_: yeah , not always easy figuring out how to code maths into scripting languages, good fun  when  you start making progress though
<mermshaus> i just read that octave uses gnuplot btw
<mermshaus> trivia fact of the fay. ;)
<mermshaus> *day
<cmoman4> mermshaus: the good old *nix way of chaining tools together
<Yanick_> I still don't know how to write my recursive function :/
<mermshaus> cmoman4: or the tradition of coding a gui for something nobody knows how to use :o)
<cmoman4> mermshaus: :)
<cmoman4> Yanick_: sorry, can be more helpful
<cmoman4> Yanick_: can't be more helpful
<mike> hey does someone know the sudo thing to install gyach enchanced?
<mike> i cant find it...
<Guest31765> or a way i can get my jasper plugin for kopete?
<Guest31765> can someone help me please?
<kingjere> Guest31765: you need to go here https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa
<SilentDis> hello :)
<kingjere> its not in the repos.
<Guest31765> crap
<Guest31765> how do i do it
<Guest31765> can you tell me how
<Guest31765> or know  video?
<alisha> i have these random lines that appear on my screen every now and then while using Kubuntu... what is it?
<SilentDis> alisha: what kind of vid card?
<alisha> umm i dont know how do i find that out
<SilentDis> alisha: at a terminal:  `dmesg | grep -i video`.  just need to know if it's ATI, NVidia, or Intel :)
<kingjere> Guest31765: in my ever so humble opinion, if you are doing it for voice chat, you might be disapointed.
<Guest31765> no
<Guest31765> cam
<Guest31765> i use to have it
<Guest31765> yet
<alisha> okay hold on
<Guest31765> i lost it
<kingjere> Guest31765: Oh! right jasper. Hold on I know the package you need . . .
<alisha> [   12.428434] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0 thats what it tells me
<kingjere> Guest31765: apt-get install libjasper-runtime
<kingjere> Guest31765: sudo of course
<Guest31765> i messaged you kingjere
<Guest31765> look there
<alisha> okay when you tell me this stuff you have to talk to me like im stupid... i am new to kubuntu and linux so i dont know this stuff
<SilentDis> alisha: kay, we'll do graphical :)
<Guest31765> me too
<alisha> haha thank you!
<SilentDis> alisha: k menu > computer > system settings
<alisha> k now what
<alisha> alright im in system settings
<SilentDis> alisha: sorry, i'm at work lol
<SilentDis> alisha: tap display, should say there, iirc
<alisha> i dont see iirc
<alisha> my graphics card is SiS Real256E
<SilentDis> alisha: lol, my apologies.  "iirc" means 'if i remember correctly' :)
<SilentDis> alisha: is this an older computer?
<SilentDis> alisha: what distrobution of kubuntu are you running?
<SilentDis> alisha: i know there's some issues with the intel graphics cards (i run one myself on my netbook), and enabling a different vid mode for xorg to use fixed it
<alisha> well i think its about 4 years old and hmm
<alisha> im not sure what version im running its not the newest its is a slightly older version
<SilentDis> alisha: 8.10?  8.04?  older?
<SilentDis> !version | alisha
<ubottu> alisha: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<alisha> how do i find out the version
<alisha> !version
<alisha> i dont know
<alisha> lol
<SilentDis> alisha: ubottu is our local friendly knowledge repository bot :)  go to a terminal, and type in that 'lsb...' command
<alisha> im running Kububtu 8.04 Hardy
<SilentDis> alisha: i'm hesitant to recommend upgrading, as i don't know your hardware
<alisha> go ahead and recommend one and if it screws me up ill just reinstall... i have like 20 discs i dont mind
<SilentDis> alisha: lol
<SilentDis> !upgrade | alisha
<ubottu> alisha: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<alisha> i dont really wanna upgrade the version... i just want to know how to fix the lines unless upgrading to Jaunty will fix that
<SilentDis> alisha: i have no knowledge of what might be causing display lines on an 8.04 install with a SiS graphics card.  I can't relly search from here for ya (i'm at work, on a tiny netbook) unfortunatly :(
<alisha> thats ok ill just upgrade to jaunty and see if that works for me... if not ill probably go back to ubuntu... i jsut like the K desktop better
<SilentDis> alisha: kubuntu is ubuntu :)
<alisha> i know just with different desktops systems but ubuntu didnt have these dang lines
<SilentDis> alisha: you can install both desktop environments on either system.  the package name is either kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop :)
<SilentDis> alisha: only suggestion of something to try would be to use the gdm manager with kde
<alisha> yea i dont know what that is
<SilentDis> alisha: do you notice the lines on the login screen itself, or only once you're logged in and on the desktop?
<alisha> just after i login
<SilentDis> alisha: ohhhhh... this might be an easy fix.  let me check something real quick.  do you already have the ubuntu desktop and kubuntu desktop setup on this machine?
<alisha> no its not dual boot i just have kubuntu
<SilentDis> alisha: `sudo aptitude install gdm` at a prompt.
<SilentDis> alisha: what you'll do is run the gnome display manager, but with the kde desktop and such
<alisha> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<alisha> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<alisha> Reading package lists... Done
<alisha> Building dependency tree
<alisha> Reading state information... Done
<alisha> Initializing package states... Done
<alisha> Building tag database... Done
<alisha> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<alisha> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<alisha> thats what it tells me
<SilentDis> alisha: you've got another package manager (an upgrade?  some program open on the desktop to install programs?) running.
<SilentDis> finally, a boring day at work is over.  take care :)
<alisha> oh its upgrading
<Zanderfly> hello
<Zanderfly> ?
<Zanderfly> anybody in here>
<p_quarles> !ask | Zanderfly
<ubottu> Zanderfly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Zanderfly> Trying to install Sid Mier's Pirates, But Wine isn't working.  either freezes or fails to install
<Zanderfly> how do i install game using wine?  tried terminal and from disk
<Zanderfly> type in:
<Zanderfly> cd .wine
<Zanderfly> wine dosdevices/d\:/setup.exe
<Zanderfly> no luck
<Zanderfly> Anybody got some advice to help me out?
<Zanderfly> where can i get some help on figuring this stuff out?
<Zanderfly> hello
<kubuntu_smolkov> list
<kubuntu_smolkov> help
<hubar_> hmm question, how do I restart the composite manager under KDE4 if it crashed earlier?
<p_quarles> alt-shift-F12
<hubar_> hmm nice. :)
<hubar_> What does that do anyway? I imagine it relating to some hotkeyed applicatio?
<trans> hello
<jackCat> hello
<Guest31765> does anyone know a program that i can use that allows me to use a cam for a yahoo like thing
<Guest31765> ???
<byonix> hi, my touchpad won't work at all except for the left and right click?how to make it works (a compal mechine)
<jackCat> need help with blogspot and firefox
<jackCat> time to go back to 8.04??
<jackCat> boy what a hot day today
<jackCat> whats it like where you are at
<draik> My netbook will see APs and connect, yet it won't actually be online. I have done this at home and I have done it at work. Both used to let me connect, but now it's just dead after the AP.
<draik> I use the correct password for the AP, but it does nothing more than actually let me 'connect' to the AP and nothing further.
<draik> If anyone here has a netbook with issues connecting to wifi spots, let me know if you've found some type of solution.
<p_quarles> draik: chances are it's a problem specific to your wireless adapter and not the so-called "netbook" class of PCs
<hubar_>  hmm, does anyone know how to get network manager to import a pcf file (for vpn) under jaunty?
<hubar_> hmm, why is my plasma always taking 100% cpu???
<hubar_> That doesn't seem right.
<draik> hubar_: I had the same issue. An upgrade came around and it fixed it all for me.
<draik> p_quarles: What do you think would suddenly cause it?
<hubar_> draik: you *had* the same issue? which kubuntu (version) do you have it with?
<hubar_> I am running jaunty, and I am pretty sure this is the latest... (after upgrade and upgrade)
<draik> hubar_: I was on Jaunty, 9.04. An upgrade came along and it was suddenly fixed.
<draik> Kernel upgrade, I mean
<hubar_> hmm. which kernel you have?
<hubar_> I have 2.6.28-11
<draik> 2.6.28-12
<hubar_> hmm?
<hubar_> how did you get to 12? :)
<draik> Upgrade
<draik> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<hubar_> hmm, are you using some strange repository?
<draik> Nope. I do, however, have them all enabled.
<hubar_> hmm? what do you mean"all enabled"?
<draik> I removed the hash in front of the commented repository entries.
<hubar_> you mean the file /etc/apt/sources.list?
<prasanth> when i am restarting my destop baground picture changes to blue screen
<draik> hubar_: Yes
<prasanth> what to do for not changing ?
<hubar_> hmm... I am looking at sources.list right now, and for some reason, they are all enabled too.err.
<hubar_> hmm, I didn't enable the backports repository.
<draik> I have it all enabled. It's just a preference, nothing more.
<draik> prasanth: When you restart your computer or when you restart your background (which I assume you mean refresh).
<cjae_> Is there a way to make a text editor shorten the length of .txt files? I have a wide screen monitor but this is ridiculous amounts of scrolling
<cjae_> I am currently using kate
<draik> ord wrap
<draik> *word wrap
<cjae_> draik, cool thanks
<draik> :)
<anonimous_> depmod -a what does this command do
<draik> anonimous_: depmod --help
<draik> I'm off to bed. Have a great day/noon/evening everyone.
<anonimous_> bye
<anonimous_> hui
<anonimous_> which way i can see all the kernel modules in kernel
<tsimpson> all modules currently loaded, or just all available?
<anonimous_> currently loaded
<tsimpson> lsmod
<anonimous_> what is modeprobe -a
<anonimous_> ?
<tsimpson> Insert all module names on the command line.
<tsimpson> see "man modprobe"
<anonimous_> i m non-english speaking %)
<anonimous_> man is not understandable ^(
<anonimous_> :(
<oobe> anonimous_, what language do you speak
<anonimous_> do not send me to another channel .i am banned there %)
<anonimous_> chukchas
<anonimous_> i do speak chukcha
<anonimous_> and english a little bit
<Mamarok> anonimous_: man is the command for a help page, so 'man modprobe' will show you the help page for modprobe
<Werekat> Hey, all. Anyone that can help with a USB moust problem?
<oobe> werekat google is good for stuff like that
<Werekat> Been there for a few hours. Maybe you can point me to the right FAQ.
<anonimous_> Mamarok: i know it
<Werekat> If you are willing to read about the problem in detail, of course.
<Mastercactapus> anybody know of a tool to combine files (merge data where large chunks of 0's are)
<Mamarok> anonimous_: why did you say "man is not understandable" then?
<Mamarok> Werekat: which Kubuntu version?
<anonimous_> Mamarok: tell me if i can add variables in squid conf
<anonimous_> Mamarok: because my english is not well enough
<Mamarok> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<anonimous_> :)
<Mamarok> check that, anonimous_
<Werekat> 8.1
<anonimous_> !mamarok does not hear me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anonimous_> ^)
<Mamarok> Werekat: with KDE 4.1.3 I suppose then...
<anonimous_> thanx a lot
<Mamarok> anonimous_: yaw :)
<Werekat> 4.1.4 It looks like it started after the update.
<Mamarok> Werekat: you need to add the 'device notifier widget' to the panel
<Werekat> It's there.
<Mamarok> and what are the problems then?
<Mamarok> Werekat: what are the prblems then?
<Werekat> Basically, the mouse freezes randomly. Xorg.0.log and so on says it can't find the device, and thus closes the settings for it in hal. Then it finds it again, just as randomly. The mouse works on other computers fine, other USB devices (except mice - I've tested 2) work fine.
<Mamarok> so it's an usb mouse you talk about, right?
<Werekat> Yes.
<Mamarok> that should be automounted anyway, as it's not a storing device
<Mamarok> Werekat: a cordless mouse?
<Werekat> No.
<Mamarok> from what you describe I think the usb port has a connection problem, did you try on another usb entry?
<Werekat> *nods* On both of them available, and other USB devices on them mount fine.
<Werekat> Looking at the logs, even when everything's "ok" for a while, it finds and mounts the mouse multiple times. If it weren't for the fact that the other devices work OK, I'd say the same.
<Mamarok> Werekat: what exac mouse is it?,  Brand, model number? Google could give you some advide maybe
<Werekat> Genius model GM-030003 NetScroll + MiniTraveller. Basically, a very generic mouse.
<Mamarok> if it happens only with this mouse, then the mouse is probably the culprit I would say
<Werekat> Yesterday another mouse did not work, either. I haven't tested as of today.
<Werekat> Gah. It looks like it is the USB port. Because if I plug in another anything alongside the dead mouse - just tried a second one to test, and then a flash card - it starts working.
<Werekat> Sorry for the bother. :(
<Mamarok> Werekat: can you open and check the connectors eventually? sometimes just a cable think
<Mamarok> I still suspect the mouse, as it has the same behaviour on the other port, didn't you say that before?
<Werekat> Yes, it does. Both the ports might be loose, though.
<Herr_W_aus_A> Hallo
<Mamarok> hm, check the connectors then
<Mamarok> hi Herr_W_aus_A
<Werekat> Opening and checking the connectors - you mean the USB ports, or opening the mouse itself? English isn't my first language either, and especially not tech English. :(
<Mamarok> Werekat: opening the PC and check the USB ports, yes
<Werekat> Might be a bit difficult to get into a laptop. But I'll try. Thanks. :)
<Mamarok> Werekat: hm, yes, but the handbook tells you what you can access
<Werekat> *nods* Exactly. :) So, signing off. Hopefully, to be back in a while.
<Guest31765> any one know the sudo code to get skype?
<Mamarok> Guest31765: what do you mean, sudo code?
<Mamarok> where to download Skype from you mean?
<Guest31765> by sudo apt-get install
<Guest31765> that stuff
<Mamarok> !Skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Mamarok> Guest31765: check these help pages
<Guest31765> what is a repository
<Mamarok> Guest31765: that is where the packages are stored
<Guest31765> well i gotta go
<Guest31765> thanks for the info
<Mamarok> yaw :)
<Werekat> Mamarok: thanks, that seems to have been the problem. :)
<Mamarok> Werekat: oh, great!
<Mamarok> Werekat: it's not uncommon on laptops btw, as those are carried around quite a bit
<Werekat> *laughs* I didn't really get the chance to carry this one around much yet. But now I'll know what to look for. :)
<Mamarok> oh, a new one?
<Mamarok> that's sad, what brand?
<Werekat> Yeah. Only two weeks or so in operation, and most of that at home. Asus F9.
<Mamarok> ouch
<Mamarok> Asus usually is building well, surprising
<Mamarok> drop them a note, so they check their manufacturing process for POF
<Werekat> *nods* I will. Is that better to do through the local representation, or maybe through their website?
<Mamarok> Werekat: no idea, check if there's something on the website
<Werekat> Looking it up already. Just thought maybe you'd had some experience with their support. :) Anyway, time to go actually get work done - thanks again!
<Mamarok> never had an Asus, just know the reputation of their builds
<muhin> Hello!
<muhin> My name is Dmitry
<bazhang> hi
<beac> hello
<amgarching> hi, how do I install the packages recommended by kubuntu-desktop automatically. I had to remove a couple in the past.
<bazhang> reinstall kubuntu-desktop amgarching
<Eruaran> If I install mononono, will this much (if anything) on Kubuntu 9.04 ?
<bazhang> !info mononono
<ubottu> Package mononono does not exist in jaunty
<bazhang> what is mononono Eruaran
<Eruaran> bazhang: mononono introduces an internal conflict with mono packages, to they will be uninstalled... and if updates or other packages in the future try to install mono, it will warn me of breaking mononono
<bazhang> Eruaran, installed from where
<Eruaran> bazhang: well I assumed it would be in the repo's but if it isn't then from here: http://tim.thechases.com/mononono/
<bazhang> Eruaran, jaunty?
<Eruaran> yes
<bazhang> its not in the repos
<kanberus> slm
<BooVeMan> hi there - question - I deinstalled pulseaudio but still it shows up everywhere in asoundconf in Multimedia (phonon) - How do I make it disapear?
<wathek> hello all
<BooVeMan> wathek: I deinstalled pulseaudio but still it shows up everywhere in asoundconf in Multimedia (phonon) - How do I make it disapear?
<wathek> I got a problem I cannot navigate on the net it's strange coz I can I can connect to amsn and to xchat and I can ping the external network
<wathek> but I cannot navigate
<wathek> I can connect to ftp too
<wathek> but no http
<jussi01> !weekend
<BooVeMan> wathek: review your proxy configuration
<ubottu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<wathek> BooVeMan, have no proxy
<wathek> BooVeMan, I can connect to https too
<BooVeMan> can you telnet to google on port 80 ?
<wathek> BooVeMan, let me try
<wathek> Trying 74.125.43.99... Connected to www.l.google.com.
<wathek> that's what it says
<BooVeMan> wathek: so its def a browser prob - yo are using lynx? firefoxx? konqueror?
<wathek> BooVeMan, same problem with firefox and konqueror under Kubntu 8.10
<wathek> firefox 3.0.10
<BooVeMan> in the console you get something doing a echo $http_proxy ?
<wathek> BooVeMan, nothing
<wathek> I've not that variable
<BooVeMan> strange
<wathek> yep
<wathek> yesterday it was working
<BooVeMan> virus ;-)
<wathek> Linux's Virus ?
<wathek> you're kidding ?
<BooVeMan> wathek: Just kidding - so did you change something between yesterday and now? system uprades? new plugins?
<wathek> BooVeMan, no
<BooVeMan> wathek: sorry - I#m out of ideas - last resort: restart - btw hows the weather in tunisia?
<wathek> lol BoostedR36MK3 I restarted my computer I restarted the router and nothing :p
<wathek> oops sorry BoostedR36MK3
<wathek> lol BooVeMan  I restarted my computer I restarted the router and nothing :p
<wathek> BooVeMan, it's sunny here
<BooVeMan> wathek: I'm missing 1h30 to sunrise - gonna grab some sleep - bye
<wathek> BooVeMan, ok thanx
<wathek> :D
<kristina> hi, I added my printer (hp laserjet 6l) under system settings, printing of test page works, printing of a pdf from okular doesn't, any suggestions? never had a problem with this printer before
<oobe> kristina, did you select the printer with okular
<kristina> oobe: hi, yes I did. just found out that it works if I start okular with sudo, so I suppose I don't have the rights to print as a user. how do I add myself to the printing group?
<oobe> not sure on that one
<kristina> oobe: ok got it. tnx
<myself> can i have ubuntu and kubuntu installed at the same time with the programs crossing over
<myself> or is it treated like two seperate installs
<myself> or will they connect
<myself> if i do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jussi01> myself: they are connected and you can choose which one to login to at the login screen. programs will be available in both
<myself> okay, will it create problems if i have both installeD?
<myself> i just want an RSS feed on my desktop, i mean integrated into the desktop, and people are telling me KDE is better for this
<myself> so will kubuntu use the same directory and files and everything for say stuff like Wine or other programs like firefox and music players
<myself> is it all interconnnecteD?
<myself> hmm?
<myself> :)
<myself> so if i run kubuntu, what im asking, are all the programs and packages intereconnected? how exactly does it work
<myself> with ubuntu
<miramar> amigos eu estava com o Kurumin NG aki na maquina .... mais ontem a noite fiz uma atualizaçao .....
<miramar> sou ner no linux ....
<miramar> e queria saber se tem como eu ver que versao que eu estou agora
<alumno0> Webcam problem. I've an easynote packard bell computer with a webcam. The problem is that the image is shown down. Any idea?
<jussi01> !ebox > tsimpson
<ubottu> tsimpson, please see my private message
<dresnu> hello, is there a way to prevent message notifications for downloading files with konqueror in kde 4? They are so annoying
<replman> Hi! Jow can i save the current session in kubuntu 9.04? I read about "Save Session" in KDE-Menue but i don't find it....
<myself> hey so amarok will archive but not play my mp3s, ubuntu-restricted-extras is installed
<DoctorPepper> hi guys!
<myself> HEY
<myself> how do i change my kde theme
<myself> to make it so the windows aren't all white
<myself> like a freaking mac
<Mamarok> myself: systemsettings -> Appearance -> select another color scheme
<Mamarok> and it's not white, it's light grey, you should tone down the brightness of your screen I suggest...
<myself> hehe alright
<myself> my biggest problem though
<myself> is amarok not playing mp3s
<myself> also non-kde programs, they will still be light grey?
<myself> can anyone help
<myself> me get mp3s to work in amarok
<Mamarok> myself: for the gtk programms you can use the options in the same place...
<Mamarok> myself: patience!
<Mamarok> myself: install libxine1-ffmpeg and make sure you have the Xine backend in Phonon
<myself> okay let me do that :)
<myself> so im actually downloading an update , its taking a while
<myself> so i can change GTK program colors too?
<myself> its all connecteD
<myself> ?
<myself> i see you just have to restart them
<myself> brb
<myself> i seem to have figured it out
<myself> thank you
<Mamarok> yaw :)
<DoctorPepper> can an ext4 partiition be used as /boot  on kubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> DoctorPepper: yes, why not?
<DoctorPepper> i am asking  because  ive  seen  a talk by an ext4 developer where it was said that grub  wasnt supporting  ext4  as a boot partition
<Mamarok> DoctorPepper: oh, and this is recent?
<DoctorPepper> in 2009
<DoctorPepper> about 4 month ago
<Mamarok> DoctorPepper: well, I don't know then, as the possibility to convert to ext4 is offered, I would think it's ok, but have to check
<myself> how do i make it so i can see the files on my desktop in kubuntu
<myself> i saved something to my desktop but i cant use it
<myself> i cant see it
<Mamarok> myself: you mean the files folder widget?
<myself> i mean so i can see the files that are located in my "Desktop" directory on my desktop
<Mamarok> myself: you will have to set the folder in the widget to /home/yourname/Desktop
<myself> its empty, i cant see anything on my desktop
<myself> how do i do that
<Mamarok> myself: when you hover over the folder view widget, you get a handle with a tool icon
<Mamarok> click there and set the view to the desktop folder
<valgaav_> DoctorPepper: I'm using ext4 on my jaunty box and have no separate ext3 partition for boot ... so yes GRUB in ubuntu is patched so that it can run from ext4
<myself> what is the folder view widget
<DoctorPepper> valgaav_: thank you
<Mamarok> myself: it is visible by the default in the upper left of your screen
<myself> wait im confused, i click the "start menu" type thing?
<myself> and do what?
<myself> :)
<Mamarok> myself: look at your desktop, there is a widget in the upper left corner, showing some content
<Deepthought> I managed to mess up the package system by trying to install compiz; it also messed kwin, and I can' t get the broken package-manager to fix it.
<Mamarok> myself: which by default shwos you the desktop folder
<Mamarok> Deepthought: edit the sources.list by hand then and correct it
<myself> theres a thing only in the upper right corner
<Deepthought> Mamarok, ?!?
<Mamarok> myself: so you removed what was on the screen by default?
<myself> i didn't remove it
<myself> it did it on its own >:)
<Mamarok> myself: you are running KDE4, right?
<myself> yea
<myself> wait
<myself> no actualyl you're right
<myself> there was a folder
<myself> but i closed it
<myself> how do i get it back
<myself> it did have my desktop on it
<Mamarok> myself: no, nothing goes "by it's own"...
<myself> yeah its my fault
<myself> im stupid
<myself> im sorry
<sil3nt|warri0r> can anyoen plz help me my wifi running :(
<myself> :
<myself> :(
<Mamarok> myself: right click on your desktop, add widget
<sil3nt|warri0r> using kde4.2.4 (kubuntu-9.04), card chip is bcm4322
<Deepthought> Mamarok, where can I find sources.list, and what has it got to do with my problem ?
<myself> okay
<myself> which widget?
<sil3nt|warri0r> it was working before a did a full update :)
<Mamarok> myself: there, seacrch for the folder view and add it
<Mamarok> Deepthought: you added some sources, no?
<Deepthought> no
<Deepthought> Mamarok, no
<Mamarok> Deepthought: then what did you do exactly?
<Deepthought> Mamarok, tried to install compiz
<Deepthought> Mamarok, then everythoing went haywaire
<sil3nt|warri0r> but after update the restrickted kernel module does not seems to work, its showing "module activated but not is use"
<Mamarok> Deepthought: you do not need Compilz, you have desktop effects with Kwin
<paolo> ciao
<Mamarok> !it | paolo
<ubottu> paolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Deepthought> Mamarok, I know, but I wanted the extra's kwin doesn' t offer...   like explodinfg fire.. Anyway, that;s  not the point, it should work but it got messed up
<Mamarok> Deepthought: did you follow some instructions from somewhere?
<Deepthought> Mamarok, no, just used the package manager and the knowledge from several forums and earlier versions onf KDE that it can use compiz.   Anyway, it' s not a compiz problem I believe but a ***-up of the package manager
<Mamarok> Deepthought: then use the command line, I can tell you how
<Mamarok> Deepthought: and watch your language...
<Deepthought> Mamarok, it keeps saying packages are broken, but when I try to fix' m it won' t go
<Deepthought> sorry
<Deepthought> stars !
<Mamarok> Deepthought: open a konsole and type sudo apt-get remove compiz*
<Deepthought> Mamarok, I tried apt-get check and apt-get -f install, all goes, but problem persists
<myself> hey how come i can't click the "Computer" link/icon on my desktop from ubuntu (the one that took me to CD ROM/ HARD DRIVE) in Kubuntu
<Deepthought> Mamarok, good thought, 'll try that now
<Mamarok> Deepthought: do you get an output on the console for errors?
<Mamarok> myself: what computer link? Are you really using KDE?
<myself> yes
<myself> i am on kde
<myself> but i have ubuntu installed too
<myself> i just installed kubuntu
<Deepthought> Mamarok, a whole bunch of dependency-stuff, compiz not installed, and an error-code (1)
<myself> so i have all my ubuntu stuff too
<Mamarok> myself: that doesn't matter, it's a different Desktop environnment
<Mamarok> Deepthought: please put it in a pastebin and give the link here
<myself> i see i should probably have different desktop folders for KDE and the other one heh
<Deepthought> Mamarok, please remind me on pastebin ?
<Mamarok> !paste | Deepthought
<ubottu> Deepthought: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Mamarok> there you go :)
<sil3nt|warri0r> any help guys with my wifi thing :|
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: I can't really help, you will have to wait till somebody else steps in
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: you did google and search the forums, didn't you?
<Deepthought> Mamarok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/190263/
<sil3nt|warri0r> yea, i did search google
<Deepthought> Mamarok, I kenw that, just needed the adress
<Deepthought> Mamarok, hope the dutch doesn't throw ya off
<Mamarok> Deepthought: you seem to have quite some dependency problems, what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Mamarok> Deepthought: I can read it ok :)
<Deepthought> Mamarok, fout=error, vereisten=dependencies, instellen=configure,
<Mamarok> and apt-get error outputs look the same in all languages with european characters :)
<Mamarok> Deepthought: you seem to have quite some dependency problems, what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Deepthought> Mamarok, jaunty
<Mamarok> Deepthought: anything else you added to the default repositories?
<sil3nt|warri0r> Mamarok: i am not very expert with google, but when i try to search "kubuntu 9.04 kde 4.2.4 broadcom bcm4322"
<sil3nt|warri0r> Mamarok: its only show one result and thats not in english
<Deepthought> Mamarok, And I' ve noticed... have a serial ATA and parallel ATA, partitions spread among all three drives on both, sometimes after standby one drive on pATA doesn' t re-initiate; probably sourc of problem ...
<Deepthought> Mamarok, no extra repo''s, just the dedaults including restricted
<Mamarok> Deepthought: I am puzzled, because those dependency problems come from Gnome, do you have an older Gnome version lingering somewhere?
<Deepthought> Mamarok, nope, and it puzzles me too, 'cause I couldn' t see the sense in installi g all this gnome stuff when I ticked compiz; it's a totally fresh jaunty kubuntu alternate install
<Deepthought> Mamarok, with some extra installs
<Deepthought> Mamarok, all within kpackage
<Mamarok> Deepthought: you should eventually ask in #ubuntu if there are known dependency problems in the official repos
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: wait, I'll show you something:
<Deepthought> Mamarok, and how would I phrase that ?
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: http://myriam.kollide.net/googlesearch_bcm4322.png
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: I get 742 matches, there must be something somewhere...
<Deepthought> Mamarok, and how would it give me info I could use how ? (I' m totally lost here, as you can pobably tell)
<Mamarok> Deepthought: paste the output you showed me, btw there also is a #ubuntu-nl where they can all read Dutch :)
<Deepthought> Mamarok, yeah, but it's not that crowded...
<sil3nt|warri0r> Mamarok: "the page not found on this server"
<Deepthought> Mamarok, or knowledgable
<Mamarok> Deepthought: I strongly suspect some repository problems, maybe in your local mirror
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: oops, sorry, second...
<Deepthought> Mamarok, I usually end up being the guru over there.. ;-)
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: http://myriam.kollide.net/googlesearch_bcn4322.png it was a typo
<Deepthought> Mamarok, but I' m using the international repo, because the dutch has all sortsa stuuf missing !
<Mamarok> Deepthought: the main server?
<Deepthought> Mamarok, yep
<Deepthought> lemme check though
<Mamarok> Deepthought: then do a sudo apt-get update, just to see if you get errors
<Deepthought> Mamarok, no errors, and it's all http://archive.ubuntu.com, that' s main, right >?
<Mamarok> yes, that's main
<Deepthought> Mamarok, it does have some stances saying ' neglected'
<Deepthought> (in dutch)
<Mamarok> Deepthought: ask in #ubuntu, pasting your output, there is something wrong in the Gnome repos
<Mamarok> Deepthought: those are the US translation sources :)
<Deepthought> Mamarok, will do, thanx
<Mamarok> which never existed, btw :)
<Deepthought> Mamarok, just to be clear, how would I phrase my question ?
<Mamarok> Deepthought: well, tell them you wanted to install compiz and that's the result you got
<myself> how do i add a system tray to the top of my screen?
<myself> im a little nublet forever
<Deepthought> Mamarok, eh, but it' s the result from remove comiz ?!   should I maybe try reinstall and paste that output ?
<Mamarok> myself: right click on the desktop, Add panel
<Mamarok> Deepthought: oh, wait, that's what I didn't get :)
<Mamarok> yes, try reinstalling it
<Deepthought> ok
<myself> how do i move the digital clock?
<Mamarok> Deepthought: btw, using the command line for package installation is always easier
<Mamarok> myself: click and drag?
<myself> the widget on the panek
<myself> panel
<Mamarok> myself: I stringly suggest you try before asking...
<myself> i did
<myself> of course
<myself> clicked every mosue button
<Tscheesy_> mysel unlock the Plasmoids first
<Mamarok> oh, you wnat to add it to the panel?
<myself> well its on the panel
<myself> but i want to drag it to the right corner
<myself> its in the center
<Mamarok> Tscheesy_: those are not locked AFAIK
<Tscheesy_> click on the panels-cashew-nut then
<Mamarok> myself: there is a cashew shaped icon on the lower panel, click on it, then you can move things on the top panel too
<myself> i see cool, thanks
<myself> also how do i install themes i downloaded
<myself> color themes etc
<myself> well
<myself> not color, but actual themes
<Deepthought> Mamarok, if you know the exact package name that is
<Mamarok> Deepthought: sudo apt-get install compiz
<Tscheesy_> myself: open the Plasmoids-Menu - on the lower-end is a Menu - please Try yourself first bevor asking
<myself> hey its wierd, i keep dragging the digital clock to a corrner, but it goes right back to the center whe ni let go
<Mamarok> myself: themes are added in the system settings, but you need to have them compiled against KDE4 to work...
<Mamarok> myself: umlock the widgets?
<myself> yeah well this is a KDE theme
<myself> they are not locked
<Deepthought> Mamarok, yeah, that one's easy, but they're not all like that...   anyway, you' re pobably right about the repo; get a load of this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/190274/
<Deepthought> Mamarok, think I' ll head over to #ubuntu now and hit them with the paste...
<Tscheesy_> myself: then ther's no space left - ther where you try to place it .. please make further tries
<Deepthought> Mamarok, the sticky paste... ;-)
<myself> theres space.....
<myself> theres nothing there
<Mamarok> Deepthought: good idea, there really is something wrong with their dependencies :)
<Tscheesy_> myself: may you try with other plasmoids
<Mamarok> myself: did you follow instructions on techbase.kde.org on how to make a theme?
<myself> it was a theme i downloaded
<myself> well, hold on
<myself> i wanan figure out how to just put the clock in the corner
<myself> lol
<myself> its wierd, i mean theres space there
<myself> but it wont move
<myself> it just goes back to the center
<myself> after i move it
<myself> whyyyy
<Mamarok> myself: what exact KDE version do you have?
<myself> 9.04
<myself> i installed it from ubuntu
<Mamarok> that's the Kubuntu version, but the KDE4 version?
<Mamarok> 4.2.2?
<myself> probably
<myself> the latest one
<myself> i got it like 2 hours ago
<Mamarok> myself: on the panel cashe, go to more settings
<Mamarok> cashew*
<Mamarok> change the Panel alignment
<myself> yeah i want the clock on the right
<myself> lol
<myself> it crashed
<myself> okay well wierd
<Mamarok> myself: and you only have the clock there?
<myself> yeah
<myself> clock and desktop
<myself> so i align it to right
<Mamarok> myself: why not just add this widget to the desktop, on the upper right?
<Mamarok> you do not need a panel for that...
<myself> would be nice for windows not to overlap it
<myself> when i maximize
<jussi01> How does one mount .mdf files?
<Mamarok> myself: drag the lower panel to the top and add it there?
<myself> yeah when i add the clock to the bottom, it does go in the corner
<France1159> Hello everyone
<myself> cause theres a bunch of other stuff
<Deepthought> is there a way to do a reinstall without losing all my extra installed programs ?   (I have a separate usr partition; maybe a similar thng to home with the settings ispossible ?)
<Mamarok> myself: remove the clock and add it back again once you have everything set, it will go to the right
<Mamarok> Deepthought: a separate /home partition you mean?
<France1159> someone use Kopete for the MSN protocol ? I'm asking that because i want a similar module to MSN Plus! in order to have in my contact list my nickname from friends.
<myself> how do i add a systray widget? i want the systray widget to be on top
<Mamarok> Deepthought: the only way not to loose extra programs would be to create a separate /opt partition and install the programs there
<Mamarok> myself: add it...
<myself> oh dfound it
<tsimpson> jussi01: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion#mdf2iso
<Mamarok> myself: you really should try a bit by yourself, I am sure most of this you could find out by <ourself if you wanted to...
<Tscheesy_> myself: Please look in the Add-Plasmoids Menu in the top-Right Cashew and get familiar with these you can put your own Panel together with these
<Deepthought> Mamarok, that too, but I was thinking, maybe having a separate usr could give an otion to have all the extra installed programs to stick around as well (I did reinstalls with all my settings intact due to my separatre home, and since all extra' s get installed in usr I thought maybe there' s a way to have them stick around as well ?)
<myself> you mean add widgets? whats a plasmoids
<Tscheesy_> please play a bit with these
<Deepthought> Mamarok, by the way, no response yet on ubuntu
<myself> so is there a way to resize the system tray?
<myself> its huge
<Tscheesy_> please try yourself with the Panels-Cashew
<Mamarok> Tscheesy_: those are called widgets since quite some time, no more plasmoïds :)
<myself> i seem to only be able to move it
<myself> not resize it
<Tscheesy_> k :)
<Tscheesy_> myself: you will find it
<myself> find what
<Mamarok> myself: no need to think aloud...
<myself> like it doesnt behave like a resizable thing
<myself> im asking you how to resize it cause it does not seem to be able to be resize
<myself> d
<Mamarok> myself: right click on it, we have told you at least ten times already you can find out things with a right click on it...
<myself> there are no right click options for resize
<Tscheesy_> how to resize a window? by its Borders
<myself> yeah im only able to move it, not resize it
<myself> even when i click the corner
<Mamarok> brb, later
<Deepthought> Mamarok, hm... interesting..   How would that work ?   could i give an extra parameter to apt-get to get all my important extra's to install into opt or something like that ?   and how would the new install know about those progs then ?   and put them in the menu ?
<Tscheesy_> yeah - on the cashw whts then ? myself
<Tscheesy_> please look at this  a bit
<myself> well at least i am able to resize the entire panel
<Tscheesy_> i really would recomment to play tith the widget settings
<Tscheesy_> -t+w
<Tscheesy_> Deepthought: google will lead you to many Forum-Threads how to save a list of your installed packages and further tipps.
<Mamarok> Deepthought: but if those are from the regular repositories, th installation doesn't tak much time
<Mamarok> Deepthought: there is a possibility to get a list of all installed packages, save it and reuse it to reinstall with the same configuration
<Deepthought> Mamarok, you mean like automagic ?   how ?
<Mamarok> Deepthought: I always do it with the synaptic package manger, haven't seen the option it in another one yet
 * Tscheesy_ thinks(automagix is evil)
<xp-killer> omg i love linux
<Deepthought> myself, if you get the opytions from the panel there' s an option there that says ' hight'  , click it and be amazed and satisfied !
<Mamarok> Deepthought: ?
<Deepthought> I have synaptic; where' s the option /
<Deepthought> Mamarok, that was a tip o myself
<Mamarok> Deepthought: go to the installed packages, then click on the packageview and select all (Ctrl+A does the trick)
<myself> im sorry for all the hassle
<myself> oh
<myself> hieight is it
<myself> awesome
<myself> thanky ou!
<myself> yyou
<Mamarok> Deepthought: then go to the Menu File - Generate a download script
<Deepthought> Mamarok, eh, how do I go to installed packages ?
<Mamarok> Deepthought: Status (on the lower left) -> installed packages
<Deepthought> Mamarok, aha 1
<Deepthought> !
<Deepthought> Mamarok, that is sooooooo coooool !
<myself> hmm height is kind of it, i mean, itll make it smaller, but only if it makes it taller
<Deepthought> Mamarok, and how do i get it in then on my new install ?
<Mamarok> myself: there is a minimum size of the panel, else you don't see the content
<Deepthought> myself, <?!?
<Mamarok> Deepthought: it's a script, so you can just execute it
<Deepthought> Mamarok, as in click it ?
<Mamarok> Deepthought: no, you can load it in synaptic on the other computer
<Deepthought> Mamarok, or some sh . thing ?
<Mamarok> Menu option File -> add downloaded packages
<Deepthought> Mamarok, ok, wich menu-item ?
<Deepthought> read in markings ?   (bad translation, anyway, top of the file-menu
<Deepthought> Mamarok, or ' add downloaded packages'
<Mamarok> Deepthought: read what I wrote above :)
<Deepthought> Mamarok, ?
<Deepthought> Mamarok, I got the making the script, but how do I import it in synaptic in the new install ?
<Mamarok> Deepthought: 15:26 < Mamarok> Menu option File -> add downloaded packages
<Deepthought> Mamarok, ok !   YOu just made my life a whole lot easier....   Thanxalot !   (one of the knights of the round Ubuntu-table)
<Mamarok> Deepthought: just check it really did generate a list, sometimes this seems to be a tad buggy
<Deepthought> Mamarok, one more question thoug: how big is the chance that if I make this script and do a reinstall (no solution could be faster probably then just doing that, especially with that script) that I inherit the rpoblem ?   Or is there some error-checking in that proces ?
<Mamarok> Deepthought: well, you shouldn't do this with your actuall configuration...
<Deepthought> Mamarok, ehh ?
<Deepthought> Mamarok, as if I have more then one ?
<Mamarok> Deepthought: you have lots of broken links in there, you shouldn't use that
<Mamarok> Deepthought: or were you able to repair the compiz stuff?
<Deepthought> Mamarok, so just start fresh )...again... sigh...) ?
<Mamarok> Deepthought: come on, it takes maximum 30 minutes, and don't reformat your /home partition :)
<Mamarok> Deepthought: last time I had to install and update a Windows Vista, it took me like 10 hours, and there was nothing more than Vista...
<Deepthought> Mamarok, I know, but getting all the extra's takes osme more time...   noit a big sweat really, but it' s only the xxx' d time...
<Mamarok> Deepthought: well, you sure you need all these extras, really?
<Mamarok> Deepthought: how many packages have you installed currently?
<Deepthought> thought the script thing would save lotsa time, but the again, it will in the future, every working config i' ll make that script, so I will have only one step lost in the future if something goes wrong again...   so thanxagain...
<Mamarok> Deepthought: how many packages do you have installed?
<Mamarok> total count I mean?
<Deepthought> Mamarok, yep, firefox, thunderbird, xchat (another problem; lost my channellist in quassel, can' t get it back), and of course the studio-package, and I can' t remember what else, you' re right, it' s no big drama ads long as my home-part stayz...
<Mamarok> Deepthought: could you answer my question please?
<Deepthought> Mamarok, oh yeah, the arcade-games like torn and sauerbraten  and doom etc (still have windoze for the real games though... ;-))
<Deepthought> Mamarok, oh, sorry, how can I check that ?
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<Mamarok> Deepthought: in the baseline of synaptic
<Deepthought> ok
<Deepthought> 1234
<Deepthought> eheheh
<Deepthought> Mamarok, noot my fault; dependencies, eh ?
<Mamarok> dependencies?
<Deepthought> Mamarok, funny thing, it sez no packages broken, still experience sez different...
<Mamarok> but 1234 is not much for an installation
<Mamarok> Deepthought: those are not exactly broken, the dependencies have conflicting informations
<Deepthought> Mamarok, 's what I thought, had much more before
<Deepthought> Mamarok, aha
<Mamarok> Deepthought: well, you only have Kubuntu now, right?
<Deepthought> Mamarok, yep
<Mamarok> and you didn't add all the KDE packages available, didn't you?
<Deepthought> Mamarok, ?
<Mamarok> I have 2167 packages, which is all KDE4 packages + dev environnement + some -dbg packages too
<Mamarok> Deepthought: if you go through the repsoitories and search for KDE4, you have a lot more than what comes with a basic installation :)
<Deepthought> Mamarok, I just go for what I need, and when it suggests installing a lotta gnome stuff I look again for an alternative, so apart form the compiz (wich dragged all that gnome stuff) I didn' t install anything that had more than a few 'normal' dependencies
<Deepthought> Mamarok, good suggestion
<Mamarok> Deepthought: if you are patient, Kwin comes with a lot more options in KDE 4.3 btw, like exploding windows, etc
<Deepthought> 'll keep that in mind
<Mamarok> Deepthought: and you do not need Compiz, unless you really want some particular features, but then you need to change the default windowmanager from Kwin to Compiz
<sergio> alguem aí fala portugues ?
<Mamarok> !pt | sergio
<ubottu> sergio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Deepthought> Mamarok, maybe I should do just that, ' t was just a little bit of experimental thing, not really a neccesity; but I 'd come to expect (k)ubuntu to not crash on installing stuff, maybe I was wrong, or maybe if I want that sorta behaviour I should stick to the long-support versions...
<Deepthought> Mamarok, the real problem is that the compiz-exp made my kwin run'n'hide, I can' t reactivate it...
<Mamarok> Deepthought: well, stick with what you need really, because everythin which is not part of KDE will a) not look that good in the first place and b) drags you a lot of external stuff you will rarely need anyway
<Deepthought> Mamarok, I' m not even sure wich is running my desktop now... :-)
<Mamarok> Deepthought: that might well be related to the x drivers of your graphic gard anyway, Compiz would not work neither then
<Mamarok> Deepthought: go to systemsettings -> Desktop and check
<Deepthought> Mamarok, makes a lotta sense...   I have room left on a drive, think I' ll make an extyra install so I don' t mmess up my home-office everytime I try something...
<Mamarok> that is indeed a very good idea, so you have a working environnement and an experimental one
<Deepthought> Mamarok, check wheere exactly ?
<Mamarok> btw, you can very well use other stuff in a VirtualBox btw
<Mamarok> -btw
<Deepthought> Mamarok, also a good idea
<RurouniJones> Anyone know a list of linux friendly PCI wireless cards?
<Deepthought> Mamarok, just get in effect-settings, no mention of wich winmang
<Mamarok> Deepthought: can you click the Enavle Desktop effects button?
<Mamarok> Enable
<Mamarok> Deepthought: you din't edit any environnement settings to add compiz instead of Kwind, didn't you?
<Deepthought> Mamarok, yeah, but after a few x-resets it gives a kwin-error... so i guess that answers my question, right ?
<Mamarok> as this is not set automatically
<Mamarok> what Kwin error?
<Deepthought> Mamarok, nope
<Mamarok> hence you still have Kwin running
<Deepthought> Mamarok, oh, wait, now it doesn' t give a kwin error, just mentions it an' t initiate in these settings; let' s trrrry putting it to defaults
<Deepthought> Mamarok, keeps  refusing...   sez something about try to disable compositing
<Deepthought> Mamarok, but I didn' t do anything in that area
<Mamarok> Deepthought: does it say something about not enough memory or CPU speed or such?
<Deepthought> Mamarok, eh, well, I did install compiz-icon, and at one point or another I activated it and changed to compiz, but I don' t believe it stuck... ohhh... it' s a mess, maybe I should just reinstall... seperate home has been my saviour before, will be again... and than xto you , next time the synaptic-script will be as well (still, I think I' ve definitely learned not to experiment with my day-to-day-system...
<Deepthought> Mamarok, absolutely not; p4 3.2 MZ, 2 Gbyte and 4 Gbyte in two partitions swap
<ahmad> hi: what is the tool that i can use to join kubuntu station to MS domain
<Deepthought> Mamarok, I mean 2 G ram and 2x 2 G swap
<xp-killer> i want to install the right drivers to run compiz but the fglrx pluging give me a little problem and i restart x server now everythings is big and i cant change the display
<lorin> does anyone know how to configure flash player so it can work with konqueror ?
<ahmad> lorin: why not using Firefox ?
<lorin> because i'm running on kubuntu...
<Deepthought> Mamarok, hey, here' s someone else running compiz !
<ahmad> lorin: sudo apt-get install firefox
<lorin> okay, thanks
<Mamarok> Deepthought: well, I wouldn't, but check with him if he finds the solution :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Mamarok> afk now for some time, later
<Deepthought> Mamarok, fglrx is ati, right ?   I have nvidia (had problems in jaunty beta though, due to new xorg )
<ahmad_> Deepthought: i never used i before. is it good ?
<ahmad_> used it*
<Deepthought> ahmad, ?
<administrator_> slm
<administrator_> bana t]rkce yardem adecek  araniyor
<ahmad_> what was that ?
<BluesKaj> ahmad_, turkish
<p_> hi all
<p_> i just installed kubuntu for my first time yesterday
<BluesKaj> :)
<ahmad_> ah i c :)
<p_> and everything is just a mess
<ahmad_> lol
<p_> i'm sorry for my english, anyone french here?
<p_> in fact i'd like to work with adobe premiere-likes
<p_> such as cinerella
<p_> but 1) i dunno where to store the downloaded files
<p_> 2) even with this, i can open deb files
<ahmad_> p_: what browser u r using ?
<p_> default one, konqueror
<Deepthought> bye Mamarok , thanx for yer help !
<ahmad_> install firefox to ease your life
<ahmad_> p_:  sudo apt-get install firefox
<p_> i tried to make the script-line for it takes the dépot-files directly
<p_> ok thanks
<lorin> and do you know why when i'm trying to activate driver for Nvidia graphic card (fx5600, driver vers 173) it don't makes anything except what is written in the field where writes the type of driver becomes ... whiter ( i don'y know how to explaing that change of colour exacly)
<p_> it says, the package is missing, old-fashionned and at the ending line, no pack is associated w firefox
<p_> > ahmad _ thanks for help; maybe i must precise that i m totally novice. ok. shall i type the code when the tar gz is opened in ark?
<p_> hi again, can anyone help?
<xp-killer> how to install the drivers for my ati card?
<ign0ramus> !ati | xp-killer
<ubottu> xp-killer: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<p_> i've an amilo which runs on amd64, why does every setup - even in .deb, close with an error message?
<ign0ramus> p_, what are you trying to install?
<BluesKaj> p_, what's the error message ?
<ign0ramus> sup, BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi ign0ramus , not much , just recovering from moving daughter to Toronto ...did the uhaul thing
<p_> <ign0ramus> well, actually, artwork upslash, a few medibuntu stuff, cinepaint, gdal, seq 24 etc
<ign0ramus> p_, ok, lets start with something in the repos, like cinepaint
<ign0ramus> p_, what is the outpute of "sudo apt-get install cinepaint" ?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, sounds fun :/
<BluesKaj> p_ whynot paste the errors
<sebastian_> hi everybody
<xp-killer> how do i Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, heh, not my kind of fun :P
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, did you read the link?
<p_> E: Impossible de trouver le paquet cinepaint
<ign0ramus> p_, ok, please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<xp-killer> yea i read it they told me if i have all the things to Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager
<BluesKaj> p_ , you have to find new sources
<xp-killer> who?
<xp-killer> me?
<BluesKaj> or more sources at least
<p_> <ig0ramus> man, i read the online tutos yesterday, whats the etc/apt/sources? is it a directory? maybe i didn't dl this at the right place?
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, no, not you.  Check in System > Hardware Drivers
<BluesKaj> !sources | p_
<ubottu> p_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ign0ramus> p_, do: "kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<p_> it's in the 'dossier personnel' root
<xp-killer> its  on flgrx
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, are there any proprietary drivers to choose from?
<p_> <ign0ramus> "bash: kate/etc/apt/sources.list: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type" ("no files of that type")
<ign0ramus> p_, you are missing a space - copy the command above
<xp-killer> by dafault its on fglrx.i just want my display back everything is big since i restart the x server i need my display back to 1240*720 i tink it was something like that
<xp-killer> ign^
<xp-killer> ign0ramus:
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, you tried adjusting resolution in System Settings?
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: thats the thing i got only 1 resolution it cant be change
<xp-killer> it happen when i restart the x server$
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, but it was available to you before?
<xp-killer> ign0ramus:
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: yes
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, have you tried reconfiguring xorg server?
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: i got the problem when i try to make compiz work good with my ati card
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: no i havent how do i do that?
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, "sudo -dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ... it will give you display options
<p_> <ign0ramus> rite, i got a text file, like a hijackthis logfile; at the ending it tells me ive got a "main restricted" version. seems that i got universe / multiverse stuff.
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: but i dont know the resolution by head so i might not kno wwhat to put manualy
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" *
<ign0ramus> p_, please pastebin the textfile and post the link here
<p_> the whole thing?
<ign0ramus> p_, yes, the whole thing
<xp-killer> ign0ramus:
<xp-killer> sudo -dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xp-killer> sudo: please use single character options
<xp-killer> usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -L | -l | -V | -v
<xp-killer> usage: sudo [-bEHPS] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] [VAR=value]
<xp-killer>             {-i | -s | <command>}
<xp-killer> usage: sudo -e [-S] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] file ...
 * JontheEchidna feels he missed an "i accidentally..."
<xp-killer> oh sorry i taught u mean me to paste it here
<ign0ramus> JontheEchidna, lol
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: thats what it give me
<jussi01> xp-killer: remove the first -
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, i corrected the command... see my next comment
<p_> <ign0ramus> just sent to you in pv
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: i didnt see the option for the resolution
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, generally, the first question is "Autodect resolution?" ... it didn't ask you that?
<ign0ramus> p_, yes, i see that, but i asked you to *pastebin* the file .... http://paste.ubuntu.com
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: ok yes then what should i do?restart the pc or the x server?
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, once you've picked your options, restarting X should suffice
<xp-killer> k
<p_> sorry, done! http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/190323/
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hii
<prasanth> when i restart my destop picture change to defalt  what should do to avoid it?
<ign0ramus> prasanth, ok, see on lines: 38,39,45, and 46 - they all begin with "#" ?
<ign0ramus> p_, ok, see on lines: 38,39,45, and 46 - they all begin with "#" ?
<ign0ramus> sorry prasanth, i didn't mean you
<ign0ramus> p_, remove that "#" mark on those lines, save the file and exit
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: tanks a milliong my display is back
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, glad it worked for you :)
<ign0ramus> p_, then do: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<prasanth> what should i do to keep my wallpaper same ?
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: how do i know if im in 8.04 or 8.10?
<p_> <ign0ramus> administator rights requested
<p_> i can't save
<Shadoze> Does anyone experiance there bookmarks never saving in firefox?
<xp-killer> Shadoze: no
<xp-killer> it always save for me
<xp-killer> Shadoze: reinstall it
<Shadoze> have done, no luck
<Shadoze> I can bookmark all i want, just will not save them
<Shadoze> Which makes it useless
<p_> <ign0ramus> shall i replace it? or restart?
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, "cat /etc/issue" will tell you
<ign0ramus> p_, huh? just save the file with your changes and close it.  that's it.
<xp-killer> k
<ign0ramus> p_, then do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<xp-killer> 8.04
<xp-killer> darn i install the wrong one
<p_> no, it talks about unsuffisant rights so i cant save in directory.
<xp-killer> how do i get to 8.10 ign0ramus?
<ign0ramus> p_, ok, close it, and re-open it by doing: "kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" and make the necessary changes
<ign0ramus> p_, then you will have les permissions to save your changes
<folkslave> why myspace playlist doesnt work with my kubuntu?
<ign0ramus> !upgrade | xp-killer
<ubottu> xp-killer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<p_> Application 'kate' crashing...
<p_> sock_file=/home/p/.kde/socket-p-laptop/kdeinit4__0
<p_> Application 'kate' crashing...
<p_> sock_file=/home/p/.kde/socket-p-laptop/kdeinit4__0
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: i dont wat to upgrade to 9.04
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, wow, you must read really fast.
<prasanth> help me plese
<ign0ramus> p_, ok, so kate crashed.  you can try using kwrite for the same purposes - "kdesudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list"
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: lol sorry
<p_> <ign0ramus> ima try the second way, i didn't have the time yet; tell you later
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, if you read the links i posted, you would find you can upgrade to any newer release simply by using the alternate install cd
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: yea im reading it
<p_> <ign0ramus> it starts dl and install through the command line?
<BluesKaj> prasanth, state your problem
<p_> how do you make this possibl?
<p_> i did'nt understand the way you asked for it
<prasanth> my background picture changes to defalt when i am restarting
<ign0ramus> p_, i have no idea what you're talking about... I'm simply saying open a file with kwrite (if kate is not working), and take out the 4 comments that are holding you back
<p_> it just dl lots of files / updates
<ign0ramus> p_, so you managed to edit your file and save it?
<p_> <ign0ramus> i dunno, it crashed anyway
<p_> the cl just told me this
<ign0ramus> p_, grrr... look, if you want help, you have to follow instructions.
<p_> Réception de : 34 http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/multiverse Sources [639B]
<p_> 10,7Mo réceptionnés en 19s (541ko/s)
<p_> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<p_> p@p-laptop:
<p_> seems good anyway, thank you
<BluesKaj> yes, it worked then, p_
<ign0ramus> p_, if you made the necessary changes, you can now do "sudo apt-get install cinepaint", and voila!
<p_> so how do you tell the cl to get and install a program? i didn't understand the grammary
<ign0ramus> p_, see my comment directly above yours
<ign0ramus> p_, also "man apt-get" will teach you many things
<BluesKaj> p_ may I suggest you read more about sources and how they work, they are also called repositories in english ... I suggest you read what they are about and wht they do ..very important for installing new applications updates and upgrades
<uga> ign0ramus: man pages aren't the most user friendly documentatoin round...
<uga> s/round/around
<p_> <ign0ramus> i understood the principle, but in the tutos they mainly don't explain the pragmatic ang simple things. but i'm on the help page
<ign0ramus> uga, agreed, but all the syntax is there.  there's only so much people on irc can do... i can't explain APT in a few short lines.  reading is fundamental
<p_> right
<ign0ramus> p_, ok, you said you wanted to install cinepaint.  do: "sudo apt-get install cinepaint"
<ign0ramus> p_, now that you've uncommented out sources, the package should be available to download
<uga> ign0ramus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<uga> better than man pages =)
<uga> it's hard to explain that [] means optional to the average user =)
<BluesKaj> or
<BluesKaj> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<BluesKaj> uga,  ...    :)
<uga> heh
<uga> actually I believe that irc shouldnt' be the starting point of kubuntu users
<uga> they all know instant messaging. irc is just too complex for first timers
<p_> man, i was born in the eighties, even on w98 we used emule ircs
<p_> its a cultural object now
<p_> quite geek, even if i dont like this term
<ign0ramus> uga, for the younger crowd, maybe... us older folks lived on irc back in the baud/dial-up days :)
<uga> ign0ramus: you dare teach irc to your mom? =)
<ign0ramus> uga, I label Firefox "Internet"on the desktop for my mom ;)
<uga> lol
<uga> we live in a world where you tell people... "you'll find it at www.foo.org" and they go google and type in www.foo.org in the search entry
<uga> internet == google, messaging == msn, and e-mail == outlook.
<uga> the day google changes name, they're dead
<p_> quite rite
<ign0ramus> uga, haha... someone here the other day was complaining about the help we were giving, because "sudo apt-get install whatever" isn't a valid web site :P
<uga> hehehe
<uga> ign0ramus: there should be some default jabber channel that every user gets connected to, when starting the desktop first time
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, :>)
<uga> and remote control capability =)
<ign0ramus> uga, would save me some frustration, that's for sure :)
<p_> is it possible to link an arduino board to enter porg in it through kubuntu?
 * uga wonders what an arduino is
<p_> (found it).
<ign0ramus> uga, http://arduino.cc/en/Guide/HomePage
<p_> its a microcontroller card
<BluesKaj> uga, I find IM more complicated than irc ....but I guess I'm a bit old school
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, irc has all kinds of syntax commands for functionality, but IM has awesome smilies!
<p_> hey excuse me all once againe, but i just realized i dont have any synaptic-like prog
<ign0ramus> p_, you don't need one, but you can do "sudo apt-get install synaptic" if you want
<p_> thanks
<ign0ramus> p_, you can substitute 'synaptic' with 'adept', 'kpackagekit' or whatever, but they're all just calling APT commands you can issue yourself
<uga> ign0ramus: uh, atmega. never used that architecture
<ign0ramus> uga, me neither, but it seems intriguing
<p_> kpackagekit is my default but im afraid of minimal interfaces
<ign0ramus> p_, imho, synaptic is the best frontend, but i've weened myself of the gui apps altogether.  APT from cli is *awesome*
<ign0ramus> *off
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, oh yeah ..can't forget them smilies !
<uga> ign0ramus: old pic, x52, arm and coldfire cover all my needs. No space for more ;)
<BluesKaj> I use adept and synaptic mainly for finding the correct syntax and names of apps/libs
<p_> and, at last, maybe i can walk quite alone tonite. is there anything spec to do with the command line to dl the apt with the web browser?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, "apt-get search <query>" or "sudo apt-get install <beginning_of_app_name>" + TAB button work excellent
<ShinyDoofy> hi
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, "apt-cache search" *
<ShinyDoofy> i have an encrypted partition on my laptop (dm-crypt, reiserfs behind that) and wanted to install kubuntu 9.10 alpha 1 on a different partition
<ShinyDoofy> can the installer handle that or will it shoot down my data?
<ShinyDoofy> http://img3.abload.de/img/100_2799bjq1.jpg
<BluesKaj> yeah, ign0ramus thanks for the tip ...do those cmnds cover all the bases so to speak ?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, not just those 2, but again, the gui's are just using APT commands you can do yourself
<ShinyDoofy> i didn't change anything i just told it to take that partition as encrypted, everything else was automatically filled in
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, "apt-cache show <package_name>" is another cool command
<solifugus> Wow.. back online--NEVER uninstall python 2.6!!
<ign0ramus> solifugus, learning is most effective when it is done the hard way :)
<solifugus> Now what do I need to install to get wireless networking?
<ign0ramus> solifugus, i recommend wicd
<solifugus> ign0ramus: yeah.. well, i need python 2.5 for Google App Engine
<BluesKaj> network manager widget, solifugus
<solifugus> I am one by one, still discovering apps I no longer have..
<solifugus> like, Adept..
<p_> ok, thanks for all. see you next time
<ign0ramus> p_, cheers
<ign0ramus> solifugus, some of the apps have been replaced.  you can still install adept if you'd like.
<solifugus> ign0ramus: what replaces adept?
<ign0ramus> solifugus, kpackagekit
<en1gma> sup all
<en1gma> im following a guide and it says i need this "Standard C++ runtime library development" and this "Standard C runtime library development"
<solifugus> ok...    how to you use wicd?  (I don't have firefox back yet)
<ign0ramus> solifugus, honestly, i don't like either, but i abhor kpackagekit
<ign0ramus> solifugus, easiest way is to restart X, and it will initialize automatically, and then just set your encryption stuff, etc
<solifugus> ok.. yeah.. I don't particularly like adept, either.. but.. sometimes easier than looking through apt-cache search  results
<solifugus> ok
<ign0ramus> solifugus, if you're going to use a gui, i still think synaptic is the most complete and intuitive, even though it is gtk
<solifugus> the only two gui apps I didn't have to re-install so far were skype and openoffice
<ign0ramus> solifugus, also, you'll find the adept in kde4 is sorely lacking (much different than kde 3 version), and very crash-y
<folkslave> when I open myspace page it doesnt open playlist
<ign0ramus> folkslave, that's not really a 'kubuntu' support question, per se....
<ign0ramus> folkslave, if its something like a Flash issue, that can be troubleshot here, but myspace functionality isn't covered very extensively here
<petsounds> hello, yesterday i'm asking about msn substitute in linux and the answer is aMSN, thanks to aMSN i'm now able to view my friend cam even she is using W. now the Q is what is substitute for Yahoo Messenger in Linux so i'm able to view webcam from W user. thank you
<ign0ramus> petsounds, kopete or pidgin
<ign0ramus> petsounds, although i'm not sure if pidgin implemented webcam support yet
<solifugus> ign0ramus: yes.. I am still in disarray about how messed up kde 4 was.. not the bugs so much as some of the design decisions..
<petsounds> ign0ramus: that's not work
<ign0ramus> petsounds, what's not work
<solifugus> it's the first time I ever thought about switching to gnome.. briefly..
<petsounds> ign0ramus: both kopete and pidgin
<ign0ramus> solifugus, nooooo!  kde 4 is still progressing (pretty quickly, too)
<ign0ramus> petsounds, if you say an app "doesn't work", that is possibly the most vague way to describe your issue
<solifugus> I've been using kde since 1.0
<solifugus> on a daily basis
<ign0ramus> solifugus, well then you recall some of the major upgrades to kde that weren't exactly warmly received then ;)
<sebastian_> hi
<sebastian_> im a linux newb and need somebody who can answer some simple questions
<petsounds> ign0ramus: what i'm trying to say is both kopete and pidgin can't receive webcam invitation (apologize for my bad english)
<solifugus> ign0ramus: sure.. none compared to this, though...  kde 3 is so well refined...  1.0 to 2.0 was just light bumps.. less with 2.0 to 3.0..
<sebastian_> its would be very nice if someone has got little time
<ign0ramus> solifugus, i agree that this is a pretty major jump, that probably wasn't completely ready, but people were always complaining about the x.0 versions
<sebastian_> nobody? :(
<uga> ign0ramus: 3.0 turned out much better iirc
<uga> given that it wasn't that much of a jump from 2.x, compared to 4.x
<ign0ramus> !ask | sebastian_
<ubottu> sebastian_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebastian_> okay
<sebastian_> thx
<ign0ramus> uga, solifugus, i agree. but kde 4 is the first one that you can show to a windows/mac person, and honestly impress them... i think the idea was to modernize and polish kde, but i wish they'd have put function before form :(
<uga> ign0ramus: I think the mistake was in releasing 4.0
<uga> but that's just mho, confronted to many
<solifugus> ign0ramus: Yes.. and actually, people I've introduced kde too get kde 3.0 a lot better than kde 4.0 -- its gone down a notch in usability
<uga> I have to disagree on usability part, but well, each got their own opinion on that
<ign0ramus> uga, agreed. 4.0 was kind of a disaster... not from a developer's standpoint, but the fact that it was being pushed by certain (ahem) distros.  I'm on 4.2.3, and I find it passably reliable
<sebastian_> i wanted to install JRE via apt-get funktion in the terminal. i had to accept a license but i didnt know which key i have to use so i killed the process. then i tried another way (via downloaded.bin) -> warnings...
<sebastian_> i cant install
<sebastian_> i dont understand the error
<solifugus> my understanding is that this was to provide infrastructure enabling it to be eventually have all those fancy 3D effects as with Berryl  (or however you spell it)
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, from terminal, press the right arrow key to go to "OK"
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, to accept the license agreement
<sebastian_> ahh okay thx
<sebastian_> but i cant reinstall :D
<sebastian_> theres an error
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, what's the error?
<sebastian_> can i paste?
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, if it's 2 lines or less
<sebastian_> ok
<sebastian_> mom
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, else, use pastebin
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, i'm not your mom
<sebastian_> ok
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, i am your father.
<sebastian_> sry im newb
<sebastian_> :)
<asraniel_> hello, what can i do if the networkmanager wideget does not connect to the wireless network? but always asks me again after 1-2 minutes for the password?
<ign0ramus> asraniel_, install wicd (my .02)
<asraniel_> ign0ramus: but then there is no GUI, and i need a gui for my gf, and it worked always very good until today
<sebastian_> http://nopaste.codersnet.org/pastes.php?view=253 ign0ramus
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, what command spit out that error
<ign0ramus> asraniel_, what do you mean "there is no GUI" ?
<sebastian_> i used the packet installer
<sebastian_> package
<sebastian_> dont know the right word
<sebastian_> my english is bad
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, what was the command that spit out this error?
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, in french it's "paquet", which in english, is "package"
<sebastian_> hmmm
<asraniel_> ign0ramus: i don't know, do you need the command line to connect/manage your connections?
<ign0ramus> asraniel_, no.  you can, but not necessary. wicd comes with a very intuitive gui
<asraniel_> ign0ramus: great to hear. So i install wicd, remove the networkmanager widget and i'm all set?
<ign0ramus> asraniel_, installing wicd will auto-remove networkmanager and widget
<ign0ramus> asraniel_, so... yes. :)
<asraniel_> ign0ramus: your my hero ;) thx
<ign0ramus> asraniel_, don't thank me until everything works! :)
<asraniel_> ign0ramus: one last question, does wicd save the wireless passwords? i imagine it does not use kwallet
<ign0ramus> asraniel_, yes, it stores passwords, and can auto-connect if you so choose.
<ign0ramus> asraniel_, sometimes, people have issues initializing it once installed... if that's the case, just restart X, and it will begin the daemon automatically
<sebastian_> je ne sais  pas parler le francais bien ign0ramus :D i just doubleclicked on the .rpm package and wnated to install
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, oh, sorry, thought you were french because you're calling them 'packets'... but you don't want to install .rpm packages
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, Ubuntu packages are .deb packages
<sebastian_> hmm
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, let's start over... what are you trying to install?
<sebastian_> JRE
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<jsoko> ?? can I just jump in with a question or is there a queue?
<luis_> Hello
<ign0ramus> jsoko, you are number one in queue.  please ask your question now.
<luis_> I have a question ... I'm  just after jsoko ??
<jsoko> Thx.  I'm getting ready to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 and i don't want to use adept to do it - last few times I used it to d/l pkgs, it failed.  What else can I use?
<ign0ramus> luis_, you are also number one in queue.  please ask your question now.
<ign0ramus> jsoko, Alternate Install CD
<sebastian_> ign0ramus do you speak german? :)
<ign0ramus> !upgrade | jsoko
<ubottu> jsoko: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sebastian_> i tried but also error
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, very little. just how i speak 12 languages :)
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, what is the error?
<sebastian_> it needs additional packages
<luis_> Interesting .... Ok. I have a little problem. I like to configure lirc to use my remote liek a mouse. I dont know very well how change the xorg.conf file because atcually xorg.conf are pretty clear. If I understand well, the X server autoconf oon the fly alone, not ??? So, how I say to the X server that there other mice device ??
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, if it is asking to install them, go ahead.  if it has unresolved dependencies, then that's a separate issue
<sebastian_> no its not asking
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, please pastebin the output after you issue "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<ign0ramus> luis_, i don't know much about lirc.  hopefully someone here can help
<jsoko> next q. I have another system that also needs upgrading.  Where can I find proper command-line commands for upgrade from 8.10-9.04? thx
<luis_> :) .. Oh I forgot , I'm using Kubuntu 9.04
<sebastian_> ign0ramus http://nopaste.codersnet.org/pastes.php?view=254
<ign0ramus> jsoko, see the links ubottu posted for you above.  the answer is there.
<arpone> kpackage
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, first, do "sudo apt-get -f install"
<jsoko> sorry--missed the scroll.  Thank you for help, all!
<perojok> hello, does somebody answer me how to make my SATA disk rewritable to non-root?
<ign0ramus> jsoko, cheers
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, that should fix broken packages.  then try to install kubuntu-restricted-extras again
<sebastian_> ign0ramus i forgot "sudo" i just typed apt-get  -_______________-
<sebastian_> its seems to work
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, and you are able to install restricted extras now?
<luis_> one more thing .... In Lirc documentation, say that I need to add  a lines to xorg.cong  of  Section "InputDevice" and a line in Section "ServerLayout" ... but the actual xorg.conf file not have these sections !!!!
<sebastian_> ign0ramus it looks like :)
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, gut!
<sebastian_> ing0ramus thank you very much. you saved my day.
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, no problem.  all i ask in return: how do you say "you're welcome" in german?
<sebastian_> bitte schön / gerne wieder  / nichts zu danken ign0ramus. i know its a strange language :)
<ign0ramus> luis_, xorg.conf has drastically changed in jaunty.  not sure if it will work, but you can try backing up your current xorg.conf, and then adding those sections and lines.  restore the old xorg.conf if that does not work
<ign0ramus> sebastian_, cool.  now we both learned something :)
<sebastian_> :D
<luis_> I will try...
<ign0ramus> luis_, just a quick search reveals a lot of people having issues with lirc in jaunty.  good luck!
<luis_> I have lirc working perect in xbmc and I made a .lircrc to launch cbmc and other soft, but I need to get working lirc mouse.... I think that in the worst case, I can try to config .lircrc to emulate keyborad keys and activate mouse control via keyboard...
<BluesKaj> what's the command for making an app the default , for instance gwenview is broken on my setup so okular seems to be the next best. How do i make it the default ?
<ign0ramus> luis_, you obviously know more about this than i do, so you can try different configs to see what works.  just remember to create backups of your currently working files!
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, if it's not in System Settings, you can always right-click a picture, and use Open With and choose your app, and then tick the box to remember this setting
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, there's no 'remember this setting' option
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, there is if you search for the executable.  instead of picking 'okular' from the menu, browse to /usr/bin, pick okular, and then make it remember the setting
<Alethes> I just installed jaunty and I'm trying to use a static ip on my box, however, I keep getting a dhcp assigned ip
<Alethes> in the network settings, it says "never" for the last time used on the connection I created
<Alethes> am I doing it wrong?
<ign0ramus> !networking | Alethes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<Alethes> this is a kde configuration issue
<Alethes> how do I make the settings in the Network Settings window be used?
<ign0ramus> Alethes, maybe this will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1110576
<Alethes> thanks ign0ramus
<xp-killer> how to use samba so that vista can take or read my multimedia files?
<ign0ramus> !samba | xp-killer
<ubottu> xp-killer: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Binary_Revolutio> hey anybody on wanna help me with a issue?
<ign0ramus> !ask| Binary_Revolutio
<ubottu> Binary_Revolutio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Binary_Revolutio> Well ok I have a problem with crossover office and office 2007, the installer keeps failing any ideas?
<Binary_Revolutio> hey gorgon
<ign0ramus> Binary_Revolutio, that's not really a 'kubuntu' problem, but let me see if i can find something
<Binary_Revolutio> thanks
<ign0ramus> Binary_Revolutio, from what i've read, just click "Install Windows Software" and use the Office 2007 disc... it seems to work OOB
<CPrgmSwR2> hi
<m_tadeu> hi all...what is the apt line for kde4.3 beta1?
<m_tadeu> for jaunty, I mean
<CPrgmSwR2> Yeah, I would love to run kde 3.4 beta 2 on Jaunty when it comes up since karmic koala completely screws up my system
<ahmad_> any one work with eclips ?
<roberto7680> hola
<toter> I have a question! Is Firefox the ONLY browser that can route DNS traffic through an SSH SOCKS5 Proxy? I created an SSH tunnel and it seems that Firefox is the only one that have this option
<toter> When I try another browser, the HTTP traffic on wireshark shows that it is encrypted, but the DNS information is not!
<k4_k4> hi
<k4_k4> i changed setting in kde4.3 to "start with clean session" instead of "restore last ssession" and i get this : http://imagebin.ca/view/cWzQIlj.html
<k4_k4> can someone comfirm or verify this ?
<k4_k4> never seen this start menu before
<asobi> anyone can help me with bash scripting?
<asobi> trying to bulk cat files
<ahmad_> toter: have u tried chrome ?
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<toter> ahmad: google chrome for linux (version 3.0.183.1 at least) does not have the option to route the traffic to an SSH tunnel.
<mamont> so the DVD image doesn't really have anything extra except i18n stuff?
<adasz> how i get electric sheep in the fullscreen?
<ubuntu> !info electricsheep karmic
<ubottu> electricsheep (source: electricsheep): screensaver showing collective dream of sleeping computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.8-9ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2661 kB, installed size 3424 kB
<dps> Quick question: How do I disable autologin? I want to be able to login as root did configure (/etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc) but need to disable autologin as current user
<ubuntu> dps: it will be in the settings for KDM in system settings
<dps> ubuntu: So its the same file /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc ??
<dps> cant find any values like Autologin=false etc
<ubuntu> Probably
<robinr> can't you press esc or something just before login happens
<robinr> or log out after login
<robinr> that did work in KDE3
<dps> got it AutoLoginEnable=true
<dps> change to false - ill try and reboot wish me luck :-)
<christian_> dfsdf
<riccardo> |lista
<tightdrunken> how do i get in other chans
<harald_> wacom bamboo tablet usb has problems with scrolling
<harald_> using the scroll ring I can only scroll upwards but not downwards :(
<p-f> I have two Xorg instances running, one started with kdm, the other with 'startx -- :2'. If I play music in :1, it works fine. If I switch to :2, the music output stops. Why?
<ccatter> www.kubuntu.de
<crp> hello world...
<mefisto__> p-f: does it continue to play if you switch back to :1 ?
<p-f> mefisto__, yup, with some glitches for about half a second
<boomer__> saludos.... mejor irc para ubuntu...
<mefisto__> p-f: is playing the music from console an option for you? that would probably play regarless of which X you're in
<mefisto__> p-f: from a virtual terminal, that is. as in ctrl-alt-F1
<jaunty> Hi, I cannot dist-upgrade http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m59860954
<p-f> mefisto__, it's not exactly an option, my player is X only
<sourcemaker> which irc client is better: quassel or konversation?
<mefisto__> p-f: you can use mplayer from commandline
<p-f> mefisto__, mplayer doesn't really have the same feature set as amarok 1.4...
<p-f> mefisto__, but I guess it's better than nothing
<mefisto__> p-f: there may be some X setting you can change, but I don't have a clue so all I can offer is the commandline workaround. Not absolutely sure that will work either, but it probably will
<ionelbilk> hy
<p-f> mefisto__, I was just sort of hoping that that something I used to be able to do five years ago on crappy hardware would be possible now :)
<sigma915> how do i get kde4 to automatically browse usb flash drives like it does with cd's? i don't want to click on them in the device applet to be able to browse them. kde3 did it but not kde4 i see
<mefisto__> sigma915: it's the same for cd's isn't it?
<sigma915> mefisto__: nope cd's are automatically browsable in kde4 as well. i want to have the same happen with flashdrives but don't know how
<mefisto__> sigma915: did you do anything to get cd's to be automatically browsable? what do you mean by "automatically" exactly? are cd's automounted when inserted? they don't automount on my kde
<mefisto__> sigma915: both cd's and usb drives show up in the device notifer applet on mine
<sigma915> mefisto__: yeah same for me. what i mean is if you put a cd in the drive and go to /media/cdrom the contents appear automatically without you clicking anything in the device notifier. but you can't do that with a flash drive
<m_tadeu> hi all....how can I hide the "lost+found" in dolphin?
<sigma915> m_tadeu: i don't think that is a good idea
<mefisto__> sigma915: I see what you mean
<m_tadeu> sigma915: why?
<m_tadeu> I don't want to remove it....just searching for a way to filter the view on dolphin
<sigma915> m_tadeu: im pretty sure thats a system file
<sigma915> m_tadeu: what i do is create a folder and put everything in it. and then never open the root again
<m_tadeu> sigma915: it is....I think it's where corrupt files go
<m_tadeu> sigma915: that's not a bad idea
<sigma915> m_tadeu: nothing is hard linked so its easy to implement
<m_tadeu> I think I'm gonna post a wish for dolphin.....filters would be a cool feature, I guess
<oblique65> ?
<mefisto__> sigma915 still here?
<mefisto__> guess not
<LoreCaster> anyone have any experience setting up windows-only printers in linux? can i use wine of vbox? (specifically Canon ImageCLASS D760)
<zos> question: why doesn't upon executing sudo -s command the script /root/.bashrc doesn't get executed as well?
<myself> how do i set the default browser to firefox
<mefisto__> myself: systemsettings > default applications
<trappist> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<myself> how do i change the boot screen? I want to use KDE but i want the on and off boot screens to say Ubuntu
<tr_hawk> zos: have you tried -i (simulate initial login) or -H (set HOME environment)?
<zos> tr_hawk: no, I can try. thanks for the reply
<zos> it works, thanks! I made modifications to the file, so that I get  a red prompt whenever I do something as root!
<mefisto__> myself: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<tr_hawk> zos: man pages are often underestimated :-)
<myself> it says there are no alternatives
<myself> i mean im pretty sure i have the original Ubuntu screen installed
<myself> too
<myself> its just that i recently installed KDE too
<myself> amnd i want it to say Ubuntu  for everything, intead of Kubuntu for everything, when i turn on and off the comptuer
<mefisto__> myself: is usplash-theme-ubuntu installed?
<zos> tr_hawk: I read them just now!
<myself> yes it is
<myself> so do i remove the kubuntu splash screen then?
<myself> Usplash-theme-kubuntu
<myself> if i only want it to be the ubuntu one?
<mefisto__> does /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntu.so exist?
<myself> why cannot i just type the path name in Dolphin
<myself> okay i dfound it
<mefisto__> /usr/lib/usplash ?
<myself> yeah
<myself> ubunut exists
<myself> Usplash-theme-kubuntu <----so can i just remove that?
<mefisto__> usplash-theme-ubuntu.so is there?
<myself> yeah
<mefisto__> well that update-alternatives command should let you choose which one to use
<myself> No alternatives for usplash-artowrk.so.
<myself> hmmm?
<myself> :)
<mefisto__> myself: try this: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntu.so /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<myself> what will that do
<mefisto__> myself: if you do ls -l /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so you'll see that it is a link to /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so
<mefisto__> the ln -s command will link it to the ubuntu one instead
<mefisto__> that update-alternatives command should do that for you. don't know why it's not working
<myself> ln: creating symbolic link `/etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so': File exists
<mefisto__> ah, of course it does
<mefisto__> sudo rm /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so will remove it
<myself> okaycool
<myself> i did those two commands
<myself> so now, the splash screen...should be ubuntu .. yeA?
<myself> wait
<myself> but why did i just do this in "alternatives"
<myself> if the files are in /usr/lib/usplash
<mefisto__>  ls -l /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so shows it now links to /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntu.so ?
<myself> yes it does
<mefisto__> the files in /etc/alternatives are all links to other files. so you can choose what you want as default
<myself> now what do i do :)
<mefisto__> I think it should work now
<myself> okay lemme try it brb
<ibou> how to open a dvd movie manually ?
<myself> it didnt work
<mefisto__> myself: so did you still see the kubuntu splash?
<myself> yes
<mefisto__> hmm
<lovre> hi all. I wonder if its possible to somehow run another OS (windows) in virtual machine software, but in another terminal. Lets say i run Kubuntu under CTRL+ALT+F7, and i would like to run Windows (virtualy) under CTRL+ALT+F1, so i can quickly switch between the two, and also have both in fullscreen? Is this possible?
<mefisto__> myself: maybe try   sudo apt-get install usplash-theme-ubuntu
<myself> its already installed
<mefisto__> myself: maybe try   sudo apt-get install --reinstall usplash-theme-ubuntu
<coz_> hey guys... where would kde wallpapers be located?
<myself> okay brb
<myself> thank you hopefully thisll work
<coz_> also where are the splash screens located for editing?
<tr_hawk> coz_: kde4?
<coz_> yes
<coz_> tr_hawk,  yes
<coz_> 4.2.4
<tr_hawk> coz_: depends on theming i'd guess: e.g. /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/oxygen
<myself> okay it worked..soo..  can I get rid of that etc/alternatives stuff?
<coz_> ok let me check thanks
<myself> hey actually
<mefisto__> myself: no, that needs to be there. you can remove usplash-theme-kubuntu if you want
<myself> i see
<myself> i got a question--how do i make it so in the file browser
<myself> i click the file twice instead of once to open it
<myself> wait found it
<tr_hawk> lovre: do you need virtual terminal or can you live with desktop (run qemu/vmware in fullscreen on different desktops)?
<namer> hi, i need some help to install kubuntu inside windows, i downloaded the dvd image and uninstalled my ubunutu installation, but now i can not install kubuntu via the dvd image inside XP SP3
<tr_hawk> namer: what do you mean with "inside windows"? Wubi?
<namer> YEAH
<namer> sorry 4 caps
<mefisto__> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<tr_hawk> namer: sorry, no experience on this side with wubi: I think you need to downlowd wubi and place your image inside the installer dir.
<namer> i did, but i counter a strange error downloading metalinks!!!!
<myself> hey the weather applet LCD weather in Kubuntu does not show my local weather, the one in ubuntu does...how do i fix this
<namer> or it just downloads the iso image of the kubuntu-dektop.iso rateger thatn using the dvd image
<mefisto__> myself: I use this weather applet: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/yaWP+(Yet+Another+Weather+Plasmoid)?content=94106
<mefisto__> myself: got it from here: https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa
<myself> oh okay, lemme check it out
<myself> wait so what exactly do i do
<tr_hawk> namer: have you tried a reboot after wubi? Maybe you get a new boot dialog to select the newly installed kubuntu?
<mefisto__> myself: well, first add that samrog131 ppa to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<myself> plasma-widget-yawp
<namer> yup i tried, but when mounting the dvd image with daemon tools, i get wubi without install inside windows!!
<mefisto__> myself: then sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-yawp
<myself> i see
<mefisto__> myself: adding the ppa to sources.list is explained on the page I linked to. ask if you can't figure it out
<myself> do i have to add the key?
<solifugus> I haven't done a dual-boot since 1998 with win95..  is it still possible to shrink and cut up a winxp partition?
<mefisto__> myself: it's not necessary, but if you don't a warning will be shown about the source you're downloading from
<solifugus> I remember an app somelike "fips".. not sure exactly what it was called.
<myself> hey so i added those lines to my sources
<myself> and its wont find the package
<myself> E: Couldn't find package plasma-widget-yawp
<alarm> hello, i want to set alt+shift as hot keys for changing the language layout . i read that by Editing  the file ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals and changing to : Switch to Next Keyboard Layout=Alt+Shift_L;Alt+Shift_R
<alarm> should work. but there is no line with "Switch to Next Keyboard Layou"
<alarm> in that file
<mefisto__> myself: did you add the ppa to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<alarm> how can i change the layout hot keys to alt-shitf ?
<tr_hawk> namer: is there a wubi inside the image? Have you tried starting this one?
<myself> is the ppa those two lines
<myself> deb http
<myself> etc
<myself> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/samrog131/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<myself> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/samrog131/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<myself> i added those
<mefisto__> myself: you could also just download it directly from that page and install it, but you won't get updates
<myself> wait but i added those two lines, thats the ppa right?
<mefisto__> myself: do you have jaunty?
<myself> yes
<mefisto__> change karmic to jaunty
<myself> maybe i gotta sign the key???
<myself> it actaully says jaunty in the sources.list
<myself> i think i just refreshed the page
<myself> maybe i gotta add the key?
<ActionParsnip> myself: do you have the gpg error?
<myself> no error
<mefisto__> myself: like I said, if you don't you'll get a warning, but it will still install
<mefisto__> after changing sources.list, do a apt-get update
<tr_hawk> solifugus: I used gparted for shrinking and repartitioning (after backup...): have a try with e.g. systemrescuecd (on a stick...)
<alarm> any ideas with the layout hot keys ? how i can make kde 4 accept alt-shift ?
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<myself> actually
<myself> not adding the ppa manually it worked
<myself> i mean, i used to add stuff w/ text editor but for some reason it didnt work w/ text editor this time
<alarm> ActionParsnip,  in the settings it doesnt allow me to have the alt-shift combination
<alarm> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<myself> hey mefisto__ under what menu bar is this weather thing installed?
<mefisto__> myself: it's an applet/plasmoid, so you have to add it to your desktop or taskbar. it's not in the menu
<myself> whats it called
<myself> i cant find it
<MIrrorIMage> Hi all! I accidentally closed my Desktop widget/plasmoid and was wondering how to restore it. Thx!
<mefisto__> myself: right-click the lcd weather one, go to panel options, add widget
<myself> wait
<myself> its caled YAWP
<myself> heheheh
<mefisto__> ok click add widget, or drag it to where you want it to be
<alarm> ActionParsnip, just checked it again on the regional settings i dont have the option to change to alt-shift
<myself> this is really good, thank you
<myself> lol
<myself> way to call it "imperial"
<myself> makes me guilty about using it
<myself> imperial degrees
<myself> instead of farenheit
<mefisto__> well there are other things like windspeed, etc. if it's not metric, it's imperial
<myself> whats imperial mean
<mefisto__> in this context, it means not metric system
<ActionParsnip> http://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imperial_units&ei=5z0sSqOnGZa8jAex07H3Cg&sa=X&oi=spellmeleon_result&resnum=1&ct=result&usg=AFQjCNHiCI-3hL6f-eOcrK8IYLH2FHg8EQ
<ActionParsnip> oops, stupid google, my bad
<mefisto__> I think it refers to the British Empire, but the UK uses metric system now
<rolingstoned> ok
<myself> yeah but its referring to like the USA being imperialistic and stuff
<ActionParsnip> we use both ;
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<mefisto__> myself: well...
<ActionParsnip> myself: its not, its just a definition of measurement units
<rolingstoned> yhe new world order is stil active
<ActionParsnip> myself: its like using feet and inches (Metric) or feet and inches (Imperial) (or it may be the other way round)
<myself> feet and inches is imperial, but why is it called imperial?
<mefisto__> the british empire used to use it, and they were definitely imperial
<myself> i see
<mefisto__> whereas europe used metric system
<ActionParsnip> we do use both though, its entirely individual
<mefisto__> but much of europe was (or wanted to be) imperial too :)
<myself> empires are evil
<ubuntu> can anyone help me with an smb problem, i have the folder set for full control for everyone but i cannot write to the folder
<ubuntu> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<namer> i need help to install kubuntu on sp3 after i un installed my ubuntu 9.04
<namer> xp sp3 *
<einstein__> hi
<namer> any one can help to solve this wubi nasty errors?
<alakhia> what is the nasty error? I don't use wubi but I can try anyway
#kubuntu 2010-06-07
<Rorschachdigital> sigh this must be a network thing
<Typos_King> ?
<Rorschachdigital> i cannot get kismet or aircrack to work
<Typos_King> .... I don't use either
<Rorschachdigital> which do you use?
<Rorschachdigital> if any
<Typos_King> use for?
<Rorschachdigital> network security
<Typos_King> ohh... ahemm... I guess nothing :/
<Rorschachdigital> :-O
<Rorschachdigital> anyone know of a good dock for kde?
<cullen> is this a good place to ask about bugs?
<Whammo> i hate bugs
<cullen> i keep trying to mount my ipod but kubuntu wont recognize it.
<cullen> i check the "DEvices recently plugged in" and nothing shows up.
<Whammo> put it in MSC mode
<cullen> how would i go about doing that?
<Whammo> sorry, don't know ipods, but there should be some option in the device
<cullen> cant find anything on the ipod
<Whammo> I don't use ipods because they generally require iTunes to do anything with them. any media player with a MSC (media storage class) mode is plug-and-play
<jelang> Ah! I just discovered that by right clicking the KDE logo on the panel you can select to toggle between "Kickoff Application Launcher" and "Application Launcher Menu" -- Cool!
<Rorschachdigital> whammo you around?
<Whammo> Rorschachdigital: hi
<maco2> Whammo: ipods dont do usb-mass-storage
<maco2> cullen: ipods should work with amarok. have for a few years now
<maco2> cullen: unless.... are you using an ipod touch with something older than 10.04?
<Whammo> maco2: heh I thought they might include the feature by now
<maco2> Whammo: no. thatd be interoperability. how else would apple lock you in then?
<Whammo> maco2: idunno, throw a pile of marketing dollars out there?
<daedaluz> Opinions, please. :3 http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=125903
<Rorschachdigital> sorry about that...i forgot what i was going to ask you :-/
<Rorschachdigital> lame..
<Rorschachdigital> can anyone recommend a good dock for kde?
<Rorschachdigital> mac style stuff
<maco2> Rorschachdigital: i think the panel can be used that way...
<Rorschachdigital> i haven't seen a way to make it so  but thanks for the tip i'll ask google if anyone has accomplished this
<cullen> maco2 im using amarok and kubuntu 10.04, recently upgraded from 9.10
<cullen> ipod touch 2nd gen 3.1.3
<cullen> when i plug it in the computer doesnt even recognize that its there
<cullen> when i plug it in the computer doesnt even recognize that its there
<cullen> oops.. anyway the ipod still charges
<maco2> do you have libifuse?
<maco2> cullen: please report a bug on hmm it's probably usbmuxd
<lucas_> Boa noite!
<cullen> dunno what libifuse is, or hmm, but ill report it.
<lucas_> Good evening! :D
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> how do i add hard drive to kubuntu 10.04?
<wizardslovak> is there any gui partitioner?
<goodtime> no there isnt wizardslovak
<goodtime> you just gotta make sure that you set your jumpers right
<goodtime> t order i think
<goodtime> boot*
<Rorschachdigital> can anyone perhaps guide me to a better media player than amarok?
<goodtime> audacious
<goodtime> audacious: Rorschachdigital
<goodtime> its a bit like winamp
<Rorschachdigital> thank you kindly
<goodtime> np
<goodtime> xmms is almost the same as audacious
<wizardslovak> damn
<wizardslovak> i mounted 2nd hard drive but i cant write on disk
<wizardslovak> how do i change permissions?>
<goodtime> you might need to format the drive with fstab
<wizardslovak> no problem , its empty anyways
<goodtime> then get permissions after
<wizardslovak> fstab? whats the command or is there gui for it?
<wizardslovak> i got that PartitionManager
<goodtime> command
<goodtime> i for get right now
<wizardslovak> huh can you settup command for me?
<goodtime> i think that you could just use gparted
<goodtime> apt-get install gparted
<jerome__> can anybody xplain to me what "CD" means, in regards to using "TERMINAL"? thanks
<wizardslovak> huh installed it
<wizardslovak> but cannot run it
<wizardslovak> i need to be root
<Rorschachdigital> change directory jerome__
<goodtime> one of the oldest commands known to man
<goodtime> dir / cd
<wizardslovak> ok i got gparted
<wizardslovak> how do i change permissionns to ahrd drive?
<goodtime> idk i forgot lol
<goodtime> sorry
<goodtime> im kinda new to linux also
<Rorschachdigital> i need a damn dock
<DarthFrog>  fstab is not a command, it is a list of partitions and their mount points used by the system at boot time.  The file is /etc/fstab.   It has nothing to do with formatting partitions or file permissions.
<DarthFrog> jerome_ : "cd" is a short form of "chdir".  It means "change directory".
<DarthFrog> I imagine fstab is representative of "file system table".
<DarthFrog> For much more on fstab, issue the command "man fstab". :-)
<genoriser> Hello Everyone, Im trying to use Rhythmbox to play my music but when I try to play a song it gives me this error "The autoaudiosink element is missing" I'm running Kubuntu 10.04 64bit does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<sylbot> Hey could you help me. I can't find the visual effects option. Like enable and disabling them.
<Rorschachdigital> do you have compiz?
<Rorschachdigital> hey james
<sylbot> Rorschachdigital: I don't know. I can't find it.
<sylbot> Is it installed by default?
<Rorschachdigital> no youd haave to download it
<Rorschachdigital> easiest way would be to go into kpackagekit and search for it
<sylbot> Okay thx.
<Rorschachdigital> no prob
<Rorschachdigital> this i just a shot in the dark but anyone happen to have kooldock?
<sylbot> What is it?
<sylbot> Osx style dock?
<Rorschachdigital> yeah
<James147> sylbot: is there anyreason you need compiz? kwin has similar effects built into it
<sylbot> I just like the effects. Loom
<sylbot> Looks all fancy.
<James147> sylbot: do you not like the kwin effects then?
<sylbot> What are the kwin effects
<sylbot> Are they enabled already?
<James147> sylbot: they are installed to enable them go to System settings > desktop effects
<Rorschachdigital> hey james
<James147> sylbot: for the most part they are simialr to the compiz ones (although I think compiz has more)
<sylbot> I have been looking for an effects option. It is not directly under system
<sylbot> Or at least I can't find them.
<James147> sylbot: sorry, System settings > desktop > desktop effects
<sylbot> Err. I click the k and then system settings
<sylbot> Oh okay
<sylbot> Wish. These are awesome!
<sylbot> Woah.
<Rorschachdigital> lol
<Rorschachdigital> lol
<sylbot> Cool. My gpu is supported out of the box.
<sylbot> Is it on the latest drivers?
<sylbot> I tried to check but got an error
<sylbot> No proprietary drivers are being used.
<sylbot> Or something like that
<James147> sylbot: run "jockey-kde" (hardware drivers in th menu) and if there are any availble for your system it should tell you (what card do you have)?
<sylbot> Gtx 260
<sylbot> And I don't have Internet.
<sylbot> On the kubuntu box
<James147> sylbot: you will need the internet to enable the drivers :(
<sylbot> Yeah. It's okay. I am getting wifi to work
<sylbot> But I'll do that tmmrw.
<sylbot> I like moving my window around. It's fun.
<Rorschachdigital> james how do you respond with someones name
<bazhang> Rorschachdigital, tab complete; type three or so letters then hit tab
<James147> bazhang: ^^ on most irc clients
<James147> Rorschachdigital: ^^ sorry :)
<bazhang> Rorschachdigital, what client
<James147> Rorschachdigital: mostlikly it will work though :)
<Rorschachdigital> quassel
<James147> Rorschachdigital: Then it does
<Rorschachdigital> forgive me i dont relay chat much'
<Rorschachdigital> James147: ooh
<Rorschachdigital> bazhang: thank you
<James147> Rorschachdigital: Hitting tab a second time will cycle through the names that start with what you typed
<bazhang> Rorschachdigital, no problem :)
<James147> Rorschachdigital: most of the time it is smart enough to guess what you mean (it prioritises the last names you typed and I think the last names to ahve said sopmething)
<Rorschachdigital> James147: yea it seems to just...know....help...me....run
<Rorschachdigital> guys why does kool dock hate me
<James147> Rorschachdigital: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12097? that looks like its kde 3.2.x :S
<njathan> folks... i am trying to change the default time to boot in grub... but it seems its changed since the last time i used it.. i cannot find a grub.conf or menu.1st :-(
<James147> Rorschachdigital: you might conisder Daisy instead http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Daisy?content=102077 (might be in  repos under plasma-widget-daisy)
<James147> !grub2 | njathan
<ubottu> njathan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<James147> njathan: edit /etc/defaults/grub
<Rorschachdigital> James147: thank you  heh lets see how thhis one works out
<James147> njathan:  then run update-grub
<njathan> thanks James147... :-)
<Rorschachdigital> James147: lol yeah so starting this..daisy?
<James147> Rorschachdigital: right click the desktop (once its installed ofcourse ;) ) -> add widget -> search for "daisy" -> drag it onscreen
<James147> Rorschachdigital: everything on the desktop in kde4.x is a widget and can be found the same way (this includes everything on the panel)
<Rorschachdigital> lmao it crashed kde
<James147> Rorschachdigital: how did you install it? (from the repos or the site?)
<Rorschachdigital> James147: not to worry i downloaded it from the repos
<Rorschachdigital> its fine now'
<Rorschachdigital> James147: like i said earlier  been having too many hiccups
<James147> Rorschachdigital: need any help with them?
<Rorschachdigital> James147: oh kind sir you have been quite helpful to me today
<Rorschachdigital> James147: i cant think of anything offhand i just need to better familiarize myself with kde
<James147> Rorschachdigital: :)
<Rorschachdigital> James147: do you use daisy?
<James147> Rorschachdigital: Havent as of yet (although I just installed it)... dont like how it cannot overlay windows (or at least that I can see)
<Rorschachdigital> James147: aye theres an option for that
<James147> Rorschachdigital: to let it cover windows with an auto hide?
<Rorschachdigital> James147: its in hiding allow other windows to cover?
<Rorschachdigital> James147: im wondering why it is vetoing the removial of the icons
<James147> Rorschachdigital: Problem is it wont cover windows to makes it all but useless to me unless I have now indows open(which is rare)
<James147> Rorschachdigital: and setting it so that windows wont cover it takes up more space then I like
<Rorschachdigital> James147: im with you i dont think they thought the hiding and accessabilliy of this dock through enough
<James147> Rorschachdigital: you can hit ctrl+F12 to show the dashboard but if you have it at the top of the screen(where I would want it) then it gets covered by the "Hide dashbord" button
<Rorschachdigital> James147: ah yeah i see what you mean
<James147> Rorschachdigital: would probally be fine wiht having it or the panel, but I find the panel has more to offer (sys as a systray)
<Rorschachdigital> James147: im inclined to agree with you i wonder if a systray could be added?
<James147> Rorschachdigital: Probally, but I have no clue how long that would take the developers
<Rorschachdigital> James147: i heard of this cairo dock as well and its in the repos but i couldnt seem to find it after installing
<James147> Rorschachdigital: looks like an application that you can run
<Guest21036> Hi World :D
<Rorschachdigital> hello
<Rorschachdigital> James147: perhaps but the name is unclear and run command cant find it
<Guest21036> Where in the world are you Rorschachdigital?
<James147> Rorschachdigital: try "cairo-dock" (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock)
<Rorschachdigital> James147: aye no go their either
<James147> Rorschachdigital: heres another (fancy tasks) http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Fancy+Tasks?content=99737  (repo: plasma-widget-fancytasks )
<James147> Rorschachdigital: but it doent look as functional as daisy :(
<Rorschachdigital> James147: im checking it out atm
<Rorschachdigital> James147: not worth it?
<James147> Rorschachdigital: you can always try it but it has allot less options the daisy
<Rorschachdigital> James147: the majority of the sites ive seen seem to recomend this unabtainabl cairso dock
<Rorschachdigital> cairo*
<Rorschachdigital> James147: splendid news my friend
 * James147 lissens
 * James147 listen instead :)
<Rorschachdigital> James147: i got cairo working you should check it out its quite functional
<Rorschachdigital> lol
<howard> yjntyjntjryfjh
<Rorschachdigital> night all
<SkEmO> how can i manage my internet connections on lucid? if i check on the icon it says "unmanaged"
<SkEmO> anyone has this issue?
<jussi> Is there a way to save the annotations on a pdf in okular?
<hagabaka> I think they are saved automatically, but only okular can view them. It doesn't use the same annotation as acrobat
<jussi> hagabaka: doesnt seem that way here, I close and reopen and they have gone...
<jussi> err
<jussi> strike that :P
<jussi> hagabaka: so do you know any tools that allow acrobat users to view my annotations
<hagabaka> you can use flpsed to add text, but they are not annotations, and its UI is very basic
<hagabaka> http://www.gnurou.org/blog/2008/09/09/finally_real_pdf_annotating_under_linux --actually using wine
<jussi> hrm
<jussi> I wonder, does the real adobe app do them?
 * jussi installs...
<hagabaka> I think the document needs to be "enabled" for the adobe reader to do it, which I thought ridiculous
<jussi> heh
<jussi> that is ridiculous, lets see if we can do it...
<hagabaka> http://www.hrstc.org/node/31 I haven't tried that instruction for acroread, or Mendeley
<hagabaka> good night
<solo-pcjc-g31777> Hello.  Is this the right chat room for ubuntu.  If not, how do I connect to #ubuntu?
<solo-pcjc-g31777> #ubuntu
<SkEmO> knetworkmanager shows as "unmanaged" what does this means?
<bdgraue> SkEmO: u can try to delete /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state and restart
<SkEmO> it says it doesent exist
<bdgraue> i think there is a bug sometimes, if the sytem is not properly shutdown or suspended
<bdgraue> hmm
<SkEmO> but i can find it manually
<SkEmO> besides all the values there are set as true
<SkEmO> well the only problem is, i cant connect to the wireless
<SkEmO> even sudo restart network-manager doesent work :S
<SkEmO> restart: unknown job: network-manager
<bdgraue> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/553994
<bdgraue> i think this is the bugreport
<ScorpKing> !clone | ScorpKing
<ubottu> ScorpKing, please see my private message
<Fleck> xorg uses 270MB of RAM, is this normal?
<well_laid_lawn> no
<Fleck> amarok 194MB of RAM
<Fleck> krusader 140MB of RAM
<Fleck> :/
<Fleck> crazy
<Fleck> ktorrent 110MB and chrome 100MB
<Fleck> well_laid_lawn possible reasons?
<Fleck> ok, i have 8GB of ram but i can tell you - everything is laggy and sooo slow :(
<well_laid_lawn> maybe muktiple instances of each app - ps aux | grep appname    will tell
<Fleck> nope
<Fleck> one instances
<well_laid_lawn> you could logout/login and it should drop  the mem usage
<Fleck> 280MB ram xorg now :(
<Fleck> yeah but it keeps going up all the time
<Fleck> 281 allready
<Fleck> after xorg restart works well for ~20min then starts to lag
<Fleck> 283MB...
<Fleck> i just dunno how to debug this ;(
<well_laid_lawn> must be something to do with the vid card drivers then
<Fleck> yeah i think so too
<Fleck> i have dula monitor
<well_laid_lawn> did you make an xorg.conf?
<Fleck> nvidia-settings did, wait, i will paste it
<Fleck> http://pastebin.com/66XmpFUk
<Fleck> any ideas well_laid_lawn ?
<well_laid_lawn> that looks fine afaik
<Fleck> i guess i will try to disable 2nd monitor
<well_laid_lawn> no wait - why is there no section for the second monito?
<well_laid_lawn> *monitor
<Fleck> dunno, maybe because xorg "thinks" there is only one, just big
<Fleck> ?
<Fleck> nvidias xinerama function
<well_laid_lawn> are they both the same type?
<Fleck> yes
<Fleck> the same resolution
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Fleck> lcds
<Fleck> but not the same models
<Fleck> one is CTX, one Samsung
<well_laid_lawn> it might pay to google for nvidia twinview xorg to see if others have two monitor sections
<phoenix_> is anyone there.
<well_laid_lawn> most wait to see if the question is something they know so just ask it :]
<shadeslayer> :P
<amichair> if only they were that patient...
<shadeslayer> well_laid_lawn: i was about to say hi and wham hes gone
<shadeslayer> i think i know who he is...
<Fleck> well_laid_lawn few minutes up and xorg now takes 253MB of RAM
<well_laid_lawn> Fleck: on a single monitor?
<Fleck> no
<Fleck> two
<Fleck> let me try one monitor...
<well_laid_lawn> what did you do? - logout?
<Fleck> yes
<shadeslayer> hmm.. well one of my gmail contacts has a nick phoenix and his ip does indicate that hes from Delhi :P
<Fleck> i should have restart x too?
<well_laid_lawn> try a single monitor - if it still happens the try a diff driver
<well_laid_lawn> the logout does that afaik
<amichair> well_laid_lawn: logout doesn't restart x, at the logout menu there's an option to do that
<well_laid_lawn> o
<Fleck> ok i will try that
<well_laid_lawn> mem use for x went down but then it went back to climbing it seems
<amichair> I meant at the login screen, after you've logged out, there's an option to restart X (in the shutdown menu). Not to get the menus confused :-)
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<Fleck> after restart (updated kubuntu) - i have xorg 25MB, then after i started kmail, kvirc and skype 31MB
<Fleck> 33.6MB after krusader starup
<well_laid_lawn> so it was the dual monitor setup then fleck?
<Fleck> and what is virtuoso-t ?
<Fleck> dunno, i have two monitors at the moment
<shadeslayer> Fleck: thats the indexed
<shadeslayer> *indexer
<Fleck> how can i disable it? takes 130MB of RAM
<James147> Fleck: virtuoso is the indexer that strigi uses
<amichair> it's a resource hog, that's what it is :-P
<James147> Fleck: disabled the indexer (system settings > advanced > desktop search )
<shadeslayer> Fleck: K > Systemsettings > Desktop Search
<Fleck> well_laid_lawn but keeps going up, now 36MB allready
<Fleck> ok
<Fleck> thank you
<shadeslayer> Fleck: you can set the amount of memory its supposed to use
 * shadeslayer has it set to 50 MB
<James147> Fleck: It should only be using memory while its indexing once its finish it should be fine, it will also disable itsself if toher programs are using the resourcces
<Fleck> well_laid_lawn juuhuu, xorg is 150MB now :)
<Fleck> ok let me try one monitor
<zlatan> Hi everyone!
<zlatan> I need some good irc cilent for Kubuntu
<zlatan> Quassel looks good but DCC does not work
<amichair> zlatan: I like konversation
<James147> zlatan: quassel and konversation are the two most used for kde
<zlatan> Thanks, I will try Konversation
<Fleck> ok now one monitor 31MB at the moment
<Fleck> 32MB
<Fleck> 35MB
<amichair> Fleck: what version of kubuntu/kde are you on?
<Fleck> 10.04 latest
<Fleck> kde 4.4.2
<Fleck> 37MB
<amichair> Fleck: and how is your plasma-desktop process doing?
<Fleck> 34MB
<slow-motion> hi
<amichair> I used to have all sorts of memory leaks in xorg/plasma, though finally I think they are over (pending a fix to ktorrent plasmoid)
<well_laid_lawn> Fleck: been having a google and it seems some others have had similar issues - using diff vid cards and single or dual monitors - kde seems to be the common factor
<Fleck> amichair i have desktop folder view, wheather forecast and color picker
<Fleck> that's it
<Fleck> nothing else
<Fleck> at the moment 39MB RAM xorg takes
<Fleck> i have unchecked everything in desktop search - but still have that virtuoso-t thing :/
<Fleck> tadaa... xorg just jumped up to 160MB
<francesco_> c'è qualcuno esperto in matematica a cui posso chiedere una cosa 2 minuti?
<bazhang> !it | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<well_laid_lawn> Fleck: where are you getting the info for the mem X uses?
<Fleck> CTRL + ESC
<well_laid_lawn> Fleck: can you post the buffers/cache line from   free -m   ?
<Fleck> sure
<Fleck> http://pastebin.com/hD7gB85F
<well_laid_lawn> k - uses alot...
<Fleck> k?
<Fleck> and i have open kmail, skype, kvirc, konsole and chrome
<Fleck> that's it
<Fleck> ohh - krusader
<Fleck> let me try nv drivers...
<jorge> hello good morning
<jorge> i have the same problem yet with the audio
<jorge> i do not listing anything
<James147> !sound | jorge
<ubottu> jorge: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jorge> i do not have idea how to do that
<jorge> James147
<Fleck> with nv i have now 123MB but now i have clone view :P
<Fleck> anyway - nv driver is soo fast
<Fleck> nothing lags
<Fleck> perfecto ;)
<Fleck> even xorg is now at 124MB :)
<Fleck> i haven't seen so fast kde from kde 3.5 i can tell you! :))
<Renovatio> hi there, does anybody know how to install a lowlatency kernel on lucid?
<Fleck> amichair still here?
<Fleck> can i use nv and get somehome working glx?
<amichair> Fleck: still here, but I dunno :-/
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> Fleck: of course you must be prepared to test git packages
<shadeslayer> Fleck: they will be unstable....
<Fleck> ohh
<amichair> Fleck: btw my X process is 160M RES, but I don't think it's growing, so it's not a leak
<shadeslayer> so if your looking for something stable,forget it :P
<Fleck> amichair yeah but after few days i got allready 280MB :D
<Fleck> shadeslayer ok, then i will try some more things, and then if nothing works - i will use nv without glx ... because it's sooo faast... :)
<amichair> Fleck: are you looking at RES memory or total/virtual/shared memory? I use htop to view the stats
<Fleck> not RSS, but RSS is near... shared mem for xorg is noly 10MB
<Fleck> *only
<shadeslayer> Fleck: hehe
<amichair> Fleck: RES is the 'physically taking up space' memory, and is probably what's important to you
<Fleck> RES is 74MB
<Fleck> at the moment
<Guest64102> hey shadey
<amichair> Fleck: try to see if it really grows with time or not
<shadeslayer> Guest64102: hey :)
<Fleck> amichair well i can tell you - at the moment nvidia driver is so slow...
<Fleck> really slow
<amichair> e.g. my plasma-desktop on karmic used to grow to 1G RES over a couple weeks of use
<Fleck> compared to nv
<shadeslayer> Hey everyone Guest64102 is one of my friends and hes new to kubuntu
<amichair> welcome, Guest64102 :-)
<Guest64102> hey ami :-)
<Fleck> amichair can you imagine - typing new mail - and letters are not showing up, they later comes on screen :P
<James147> Guest64102: Hello and welcome :)
<amichair> Fleck: how strange. I'm using nvidia drivers with no such problems
<Fleck> but it's not happening with nv driver...
<amichair> lucid desktop does feel more snappy to me (mostly window operations), but it's with the same nvidia driver version I had in karmic
<James147> Fleck: I use to have osmehting similar when using nvidia with dual monitor and xinerima
<Fleck> James147 ok but i tried single mon
<Fleck> still the same thing
<amichair> I use TwinView
<Fleck> brb
<James147> Fleck: amichair: I use twin view now as well, was so much better when I switched
<mojodojo87> I have a question, if I have always been a windows user would KDE serve me more or Gnome im confused about the two
<Guest64102> ok guys now since u know m a newbie pls help me understand this thing :)
<James147> Guest64102: Just ask what you want to know :)
<shadeslayer> Guest64102: btw you can type half a nickname and press tab to complete it
<Guest64102> nick bulldog98
<Guest64102> what ?
<amichair> Guest64102: you forgot the slash - /nick
<shadeslayer> Guest64102: no like, bull<tab>
<James147> mojodojo87: Its purly a personal choise, I would try both and use the one you like more
<amichair> Guest64102: if you were trying to change your nick, that is :-)
<amichair> mojodojo87: it's mostly a matter of taste. I came over from windows xp and enjoy kubuntu. windows vista/7 are just as different from xp as any other OS or desktop nowadays...
<Guest64102> it ain't changing
<shadeslayer> Guest64102: the nick bulldog98 is already taken :)
<James147> mojodojo87: you can install gnome on kuubntu by installing the package "ubuntu-desktop" (or kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu) and selecting which one you want to use at login
<shadeslayer> netcruiser: :D
<netcruiser> yeah its changed :) thnks
<netcruiser> hehe
<amichair> welcome, netcruiser :-)
<shadeslayer> netcruiser: you might want to register this nick so that only you can use it :)
<shadeslayer> !register | netcruiser
<ubottu> netcruiser: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
 * James147 should probally also do that
 * amichair as well
<shadeslayer> amichair: James147 netcruiser you might also be intrested in cloaks :P
<mojodojo87> thanks for the response i am installing kde now to see how i like it
<shadeslayer> same faq :)
<mojodojo87> I was looking at SUSE and Slackware i swear all these linux versions are like pokemon wanna try them all
<James147> shadeslayer: cloaks?
<shadeslayer> James147: yes like [GuS]
<shadeslayer> James147: ~MysT@unaffiliated/gus/x-663402
<[GuS]> =)
<shadeslayer> [GuS]: :P
<James147> shadeslayer: Might look at that later :)
<shadeslayer> James147: yeah,theres a 14 day waiting period for that :P
<amichair> ok, registered. Now I have to figure out where to change konversation's config...
<Fleck> shadeslayer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUwnirG5ecs << this is how my kde works ;P
<shadeslayer> Fleck: im uploading kdeartwork right now,will watch later :P
<Fleck> ok
<amichair> 24" should be enough for anyone. bleh.
<mojodojo87> well just installed kde and i will say kde beats gnome in my mind its oh how can you say absolutly beautiful
<amichair> mojodojo87: you've come to the right channel ;-)
<mojodojo87> so am i right by saying ubuntu and kubuntu are the same thing just the different GUI right?
<slow-motion> bye
<James147> mojodojo87: Basically
<amichair> mojodojo87: basically, yeah. GUI being both the desktop environment and some of the default applications.
<mojodojo87> how do i make kde use max visual settings :P i love eye candy
<skramer_> how to properly set up Amarok & Ampache to get access the Ampache server through Amarok?
<skramer_> I already could access the server from my laptop using the webbrowser
<skramer_> but in Amarok, it doesn't show anthing
<amichair> mojodojo87: you can play with system settings -> desktop -> all effects and pick/configure the ones you like. There's also system settings -> Appearance for themes, colors, etc...
<amichair> mojodojo87: wobbly windows is a favorite of mine :-)
<mojodojo87> well i selected some stuff and some things came back as unable to start should i restart the pc
<amichair> mojodojo87: never happened to me... maybe just deselect them and try one by one
<mojodojo87> next what is compositing, and with my ati 4650 1gb card should i use opengl or  xrender
<mojodojo87> where is the restart and shutdown options
<James147> mojodojo87: in the kmenu under one of the tabs (or as I do it Alt+F2 > type shutdown/reboot :) )
<mojodojo87> odd it will not let me enable even wobbly windows keeps saying failed to start
<amichair> mojodojo87: which drivers are you using?
<mojodojo87> idk what drivers im using on gnome i had ati's drivers installed
<crashev> anyone experienced strange kernel panics on kubuntu 10.04 with iwl-4965 wifi driver, usually under higher traffic ? (http://3paste.com/s/1745)
<mojodojo87> odd kde restarted itself after i told it to install screensavers lol
<mojodojo87> since kde giving me errors should i just try to install kbuntu that way i dont have ubuntu installed?
<mojodojo87> cool i figured out why my screen has been flickering on my ati card, it was pluged into crt2 port instead of crt1 why that made a difference idk but it did, but i still can not get kde to turn on different effects just keeps telling me it cant start them
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj-Laptop: hey :)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> hi shadeslayer
<BluesKaj-Laptop> somebody chastized me for using the -laptop with my nick, accused me of one upmanship or bragging or some such ...just an elcheapo acer for travelling etc , nothing fancy ...strange
<Fleck> shadeslayer dunno what - but now works cool
<Fleck> i have enabled font aliasing
<Fleck> and added some options to xorg.conf
<Fleck> now i need to find - what did this huge speed improvement
<shadeslayer> Fleck: hehe :)
<shadeslayer> Fleck: saved the original files?
<shadeslayer> then just do diff -u new.conf old.conf
<Fleck> i know what i added
<Fleck> but i added more at a time ;)
<Fleck> so now i will try to set font aliasing back
<Fleck> back to disabled and see what's hapen
<Fleck> lol, it's font aliasing
<Fleck> when disabled - everything is slow
<shadeslayer> mmm... shouldnt that be the other way round?
<Fleck> dunno, as i read in forums - when aliasing is disabled - CPU does font rendering wich is slow
<Fleck> the problem is - fonts look really uggly with AA turned ON
<Fleck> i have allways turned AA off
<Renovatio> hi there, does anybody know how to install a lowlatency kernel on lucid?
 * shadeslayer only knows how to install new kernels packaged from kernel team
<bazhang> Renovatio, a rt kernel?
<Renovatio> bazhang - on internet I found it is standard kernel on Ubuntustudio: i don't know if "low latency" and "real time" are same thing
<BluesKaj-Laptop> lowlatency ..wow haven't heard that for years in reference to a kernel :)
<bazhang> Renovatio, what are you trying to do? audio? something similar?
<Renovatio> bazhang yes
<bazhang> !info ubuntustudio-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70 (lucid), package size 9 kB, installed size 36 kB
<BluesKaj-Laptop> better go ...bbl
<Renovatio> bazhang ok, but i don't need ubuntustdio, only realtime kernel
<shadeslayer> i thought the kernel _was_ realtime :P
<a1csc> Where is the default httpd.conf file for apache 2 when installed on ubuntu server?
<a1csc> I want to change the default location of the web pages from /var/www/ to something else..
<Pici> a1csc: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf , but its setup to use conf files in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default by default.
<Fleck> shadeslayer btw - 20min and xorg only takes 16MB :P
 * shadeslayer faints
<shadeslayer> Fleck: are you even running a WM ?
<Fleck> now would be great to find out - how can i "tell" nvidia to render non antialiased fonts ;/
<Fleck> :P
<Fleck> sorry - 42MB
<Fleck> but not 140:P
 * shadeslayer watches xorg eat his RAM
<Fleck> shadeslayer have you AA enabled?
<shadeslayer> dunno..
<Fleck> default is enabled
<shadeslayer> then enabled it is :P
<Fleck> white fonts on black background looks so bad :( when AA is enabled
<shadeslayer> Fleck: are you counting the virtual,resident and shared memory as a total of 42 MB?
<Fleck> RSS ir 57
<Fleck> *is
<a1csc> ok i changed the apache 2 conf file and 000-default to point to a diff directory, but now when i access the webserver from localhost to test it it says forbidden
<a1csc> anyone have any ideas?  i changed the directory from /var/usr/WWW to /home/computer/WWW
<a1csc> Anyone here?
<James147> a1csc: lots of people are :) most are just listening in the background. If you have a question someone will probally answer it :)
<a1csc> I have asked a question, no response tho
<a1csc> I can't figure it out :(
<James147> a1csc: you might want to try asking in #ubuntu you might find more luck there. Afraid I dont know much about apache (and looks like no one else here does :S )
<student> hi
<chuckf> a1csc: did you change permissions on /home/computer/WWW to be readable by apache?
<a1csc> how do i do that?
<geos_de> hi
<geos_de> I've installed some self-compiled kernel modules and now I want to have the original ones.
<a1csc> how do change permissions to be readable by apache?
<bobbert_> join #bmoreonrails
<chuckf> a1csc: check the permissions on /var/usr/WWW and apply the same to /home/computer/WWW using chown or similar depending on the situation
<geos_de> how ist /lib/modules/2.6.32-22-generic/ filled again by the packet manager?
<geos_de> just install the kernel image?
<geos_de> again?
<a1csc> i can't, i don't see root as a option to set permissions
<chuckf> a1csc: use sudo
<a1csc> How?
<a1csc> in terminal? do sudo chown and what?
<chuckf> in terminal, do sudo chown user:group /home/computer/WWW to match the user and group of the /var/usr/WWW directory
<a1csc> invalid user
<chuckf> can you pastebin the permissions of the /var/usr/WWW directory and the command and output of your chown command?
<a1csc> arg
<a1csc> how?
<chuckf> how what? to use pastebin? http://pastebin.ca
<tsimpson> a1csc: apache runs as www-user, so any file needs to be readable to www-data
<tsimpson> and it should be /var/www (not /var/usr/WWW)
<zeltak> hi guys. anyone know of a way to add merge my deleted windowz partition to my current /home partition?
<Torch> zeltak: what do you mean by "add merge"? and if it 's deleted, it's gone, right?
<zeltak> i wanna delete my win partition and add the space to the current home partition
<zeltak> is that possibie?
<Torch> zeltak: yes
<Torch> zeltak: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/extragear-sysadmin/partitionmanager/index.html
<Torch> zeltak: the app is installable, but you cannot resize your home partition as long as it is mounted.
<zeltak> hmmm so i need to boot up with a live cd..install it and then do the procedure?
<Torch> zeltak: so you're probably better off using the CD version: http://sourceforge.net/projects/partitionman/files/
<Torch> zeltak: exactly. you could also boot from the kubuntu dvd/cd and install kde partition manage in the live system. it's not, however, on the cd/dvd.
<zeltak> hmm cool. just wondering (though im a huge kde fanboy) since doing that procedure isnt kde related is there maybe a livecd with tools already included that would be simpler?
<James147> zeltak: if you go down the kubuntu live cd route make sure you update the package lists first (sudo aptitude update)
<Torch> zeltak: see the link i posted to sourceforge
<Torch> zeltak: that is your live cd
<zeltak> ahh gothca..k thx torch ill look into it :0
<James147> zeltak: using the kubuntu cd is as easy as booting it and running "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install partitionmanager" then launching the partition manager
<zeltak> hmmm gothca so its in the repos
<James147> zeltak: it is
<zeltak> cool, and it wont screw my home drive right?
<James147> zeltak: there is also gparted in the repos (a gtk version)
<Torch> zeltak: there's always a risk involved in this.
<Torch> zeltak: if you want 100% safety, don't mess with your partitions.
<zeltak> heheh i see.. :)
<James147> zeltak: make sure you back up anything important, it is unlikly to screw up but there is a chance
<zeltak> i mean i have this 60 GB win partiton i never use on my HD and im getting low on space on my /home dir
<zeltak> James147: yeah will do..i just have a shitload of stuff to backup
<Torch> zeltak: you could also just make a file system on that partition and mount it somewhere.
<Torch> zeltak: that's completely risk-free
<Torch> zeltak: and would not require booting a live cd.
<James147> Torch: zeltak: thats not "completely" risk free... the software wont screw up but you can always delete the wrong partition by mistake :)
<zeltak> hmmm maybe ill do that..ill see..i do preffer to expand home but maybe ill just do that untill my /home dir is 100% backedup
<Torch> James147: under that assumption you shouldn't turn on your pc, though ;-)
<zeltak> k thx guys..ill give it some thoght..appriciate the help!
<James147> Torch: :) its jsut a warning to be careful
<Rorschachdigital> hey guys
<rork> hi
<Rorschachdigital> anyone a fan of kismet?
<DarthFrog> kismet?
<Rorschachdigital> wireshark?
<a1csc> I still can't get this thing to have the proper permissions for apache
<hyper_ch> hi there, I have something strange happening to me:  the network manager got disabled
<shadeslayer> hyper_ch: ok you probably need to get the daemon running again,press alt+F2 > kded > check for nm
<hyper_ch> shadeslayer: what to look for? network status daemon: running,  network watcher: running
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<hyper_ch> the network applet is running
<shadeslayer> then? you cant see networks right?
<hyper_ch> when I click on it, I get a greyed out popup:  Network management disabled
<hyper_ch> I needed to enable eth0 in the interfaces file to get a connection at all
<shadeslayer> hyper_ch: yeah ive seen this,though cant remember how to fix it
<hyper_ch> by installing wicd? ^^
<hyper_ch> finally I actually like the network manager and now for some strange reasons, it did not want to start anymore
<James147> hyper_ch: first turn off network-manager (sudo service network-manager stop)
<hyper_ch> James147: I'm still not used to "service" ..... :) ok, it's stopped
 * hyper_ch huggles the good old /etc/init.d/xxx
<James147> hyper_ch: then delete /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state (or change "NetworkingEnabled=false" to true)
<James147> hyper_ch: then start network-manager again
 * hyper_ch gives James147 a very, very, very big cookie
<hyper_ch> James147: what happened?
 * James147 eats the cookie
<hyper_ch> you know what happened there?
<James147> hyper_ch: did that work?
<hyper_ch> James147: it did... otherwise you wouldn't have gotten a cookie
<James147> hyper_ch: I think it got disabled for some reason (might have something to do with syspend doing something funky) and dident get reenabled
<hyper_ch> oh, I think I know what might have caused it
<James147> hyper_ch: what?
<James147> hyper_ch: (I was only guessing would like to know what can cause it)
<hyper_ch> James147: I did tell kubuntu to power off and then shut the lid of my netbook... I noticed now at home that it didn't properly shut down and started doing so agai once I opened the lid again
<hyper_ch> and I think when running on batteries the behaviour upon closing the lid is to suspend
<James147> hyper_ch: yeah, think that can cause it... networking gets disabled by suspend but suspend dosnt resume properly due to the system shutting down
<hyper_ch> so there might have been a complication there
<hyper_ch> first time I've seen that... do you mind if I mention you in my blog?
<James147> hyper_ch: sure :)
<hyper_ch> you do mind?
<James147> hyper_ch: if you send me a link ;)
<hyper_ch> :)
<James147> hyper_ch: I dont mind
<hyper_ch> I actually have to blog entries to make
<hyper_ch> forgot to make one yesterday
<hyper_ch> maybe you like the other one also :)
<James147> hyper_ch: :)
<James147> hyper_ch:  do you ahve a link?
<hyper_ch> James147: the one I forgot yesterday:  http://www.simplylinux.ch/repogen-update-jetzt-auch-mit-maverick
<a1csc> This is driving me nuts
<a1csc> All I want to do is switch the god damn folder that the website is in...
<hyper_ch> James147: http://www.simplylinux.ch/wenn-der-netzwerk-manager-streikt
<chuckf> hyper_ch: check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-de.org-website/+bug/514775 for more details on that bug you hit
<hyper_ch> chuckf: :)
<hyper_ch> I hate it when bugs hit me :)
<chuckf> I hate it when I have to tell my wife 'it wasn't something you did' after asking her what she did to cause it...
<hyper_ch> chuckf: just blame windows :)
<hyper_ch> chuckf: you're free to check out my repo generator tool also :)
<chuckf> hyper_ch: she was hit by that networking bug in kubutnu the other night so it really wasn't windows
<hyper_ch> you could have told her that bill gate's ghost is still in that machine
<snarkster> has anyone been able to xdmcp working with kdm?
<snarkster> Im getting fonts issues
<mojodojo87> does anyone know if this laptop would be good for kubuntu http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&categoryId=8198552921644570897&parentCategoryId=16154
<ikonia> mojodojo87: check the hardware support, that's the key
<hyper_ch> mojodojo87: just go into a computer shop and start the live cd on a display model :)
<mojodojo87> also SSD's seem to be the next generation hard drives anyone have any experience with these, i mean idk how good they are speed wise, graphs just dont beat real people reviews
<mojodojo87> your right hyper a I forgot that i could just start the live cd most places dont mind if you do that lol thats actually a great idea
<snarkster> ok so no one knows what xdmcp is??
<hyper_ch> James147: the blog entry ok?
<James147> hyper_ch:  yup :)
<hyper_ch> James147: and your opinion to my repogen?
<jelang> I was surprised last night to find that you can right click the KDE logo on the panel and select Menu Editor. You can also toggle between Application Launcher Menu and Kickoff Application Launcher. I think this is great.
<hyper_ch> jelang: right-click for menu editor was also there in 3.5 IIRC
<James147> hyper_ch: not entirly sure what it is :S
<hyper_ch> James147: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch :)
<hyper_ch> James147: I'm sure you can figure that out :)
<James147> hyper_ch: yup, nice :)
<hyper_ch> James147: :)
<mojodojo87> how to i open up the cube look when switching desktops i have it enabled but dont know how to open it
<hyper_ch> what key combo did you assign to it?
<snarkster> F10
<James147> mojodojo87: you set it to be the effect to take place when you change desktops and there is a shortcut key associated with it (cant rember waht it is though)
<mojodojo87> i dont know what my shortcut key is for the change desktop thing
<James147> mojodojo87: ctrl+F1-12  do just switch desktops ctrl+F11 to open the cube in mouse mode
<James147> mojodojo87: note: for the ctrl+F1-xx you need to set the System settings > Desktop > desktop effects > "Effect for desktop switching" to th e cube
<mojodojo87> thanks james ctrl f11 worked :P
<mojodojo87> some of my friends are so jellous at all the wonderful things and look of linux
<zeltak> Torch: James147 : still there?
<zeltak> i booted with a live cd..deleted the old win partition but i cant find a way to add it to the existing /home partition :(
<zeltak> used both gparted and the kde one but with no sucess..any ideas?
<hyper_ch> zeltak: what do you mean you can't find a way to add the /home partition?
<jelang> Add what to the existing /home partition?
<hyper_ch> ah, you want to enlarge the home partition with that deleted win partition?
<zeltak> yup hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> zeltak: pastebin the output of   sudo fdisk -l
<James147> zeltak: yup
<James147> zeltak: you should be able to "resize" the partition
<James147> zeltak: the partition might need to be next to each other
<James147> zeltak: if they are not you will probally need to move the other partitions around (that could take a long time)
<FloodBotK3> James147: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarthFrog> zeltak: Have you tried using partitionmanager?  The documentation specifically addresses your issue.
<zeltak> http://pastebin.ca/1878592
<zeltak> DarthFrog: can you paste the doc link by any chance?
<hyper_ch> ahem, I don't think you can add it just like that to enlarge it
<zeltak> mmm bummer :(
<DarthFrog> zeltak: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/extragear-sysadmin/partitionmanager/index.html
<hyper_ch> zeltak: well, it should be possible.... you need to resize things... and the win partition is not gone yet
<James147> hyper_ch: zeltak: you can, but the free space need to be beside the partition you want to enlarge
<zeltak> gotcha
<jelang> Does the free space have to immediately follow what you are enlarging?
<DarthFrog> Exactly.  The free space must be contiguous with the partition you want to expand.
<hyper_ch> you might be required to conduct multiple size adjustements
<DarthFrog> jelang: Before or after, but contiguous.
<hyper_ch> and then you'll also need need to re-install grub
<jelang> ah
<James147> zeltak: What you need to do is delete the win partition, move the other partition into the free space untill the free space is by the drive you want to expand and the resize the partiotion (note moving will take along time)
<zeltak> so if the win partiton is sda2 and home is sda7 i need to "move" sda2 to sda6 oram i completly out of it?
<DarthFrog> partitionmanager can copy a partition.  Thus you can use it to move partitons around to free up contiguous space.
<James147> zeltak: Or you can delete it formate it and use it as an extra partition
<hyper_ch> win is sda1
<zeltak> actaully it wsa both sd1 and sda2..win7 creates a boot partiton on sda1
<zeltak> and installs on sda2 (which i deleted)
<hyper_ch> zeltak: your fdisk -l shows sda1 as windows and sda2 as linux
<zeltak> can i also delete sda1 or is the kubuntu boot stuff there
<zeltak> yeah i deleted sda2 and formated it to ext4
<hyper_ch> you can deleted it but you'll require to reinstall grub on there
<zeltak> ahh ok so for now ill keep it
<zeltak> so being very confused...again..how do i "move" the sda2 partition to be next to sda7?
<hyper_ch> you need to delete it
<James147> zeltak: there should be a move option in partitionmanager
<hyper_ch> then you'll have empty space
<zeltak> ok so 1)delete sda2 completly
<hyper_ch> James147: you can just move it?
<James147> hyper_ch: deleteing it isent required, you can move it
<Izinucs> How do I get Akonadi server running before Kontact loads?
<Izinucs> on boot that is
<hyper_ch> James147: sda2 is primary... as is sda1... the rest are extended ones
<hyper_ch> you're sure you can just move it around?
<zeltak> i tried to move it before bit it just gave me a resize option i think
<James147> hyper_ch: you should be able to mode the primarays around (the extended will have to move togeather
<James147> zeltak: hmm
<hyper_ch> James147: well, don't know if that works... it's been ages since I used the partitioner
<hyper_ch> but my suggestion is to (1) delete sda 1 and 2 (if neither are wanted anymore) and then start resizing the extended partition
<James147> hyper_ch: have only used to it do stuff with pirmary, I tend to stay away form extended :S
<jelang> Windows frequently has a recovery partition and a production partition. I think that your sda1 was the recovery partition and sda2 was the production partition.
<hyper_ch> resizing back and forth until you have the final desired sizes
<zeltak> jelang: yeah i think so to
<zeltak> hyper_ch: resizing all the time sounds complicated
<zeltak> man im confused LOL
<hyper_ch> zeltak: you have backup of your important data?
<jelang> any partition number greater than 5 is a "logical" partition within the sda5 extended partition.
<zeltak> yop
<James147> zeltak: yeah, backup anything important
<hyper_ch> zeltak: then you have nothing to worry about :)
<zeltak> James147: hyper_ch did that :)
<jelang> You cannot readily move in and out of the extended partition.
<James147> jelang: but can you expand/move the extended block?
<jelang> I think so
 * James147 is tempted to test it in a vm
 * hyper_ch starts taunting James147 until he tests it in a vm
<zeltak> heheh :)
<jelang> I was recently partitioning a usb thumb drive. Lots of fun and games!
 * James147 think testing it on a flash drive would be easier :)
<jelang> fdisk did not like the thumb drive. Partitionmanager and gparted both saw it as a single partition of the whole drive.
<James147> jelang: found one with an old live cd on it will reformat it and try :)
<zeltak> should i try anything in the meantime?
<jelang> I succeeded at long last
<jelang> with fdisk that is
<jelang> It mounted as sdc rather than sdc1 before the repartitioning
<James147> zeltak: jelang: It works and is simple with partition manager
<lovre> hi a
<lovre> hi a
<zeltak> really..so should i boot up with a live cd and apt-get partition manager and try it there?
<lovre> how do i compile a program source?
<Pici> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<lovre> Pici: thank you
<hyper_ch> James147: we're waiting for a screencast
<James147> zeltak: yes (just run sudo apt-get update first)
<Pici> lovre: you're welcome.
<zeltak> kk James147 will try it now...hope it works..thx again
<James147> hyper_ch: screen shot? if you really want...
<hyper_ch> James147: screencast.... record your desktop while you're doing that resizing and give the video to zeltak
<James147> hyper_ch: ahh, that makes more sence :)
<James147> hyper_ch: zeltak: give me a min
<zeltak> kk cool np
<hyper_ch> 59
<hyper_ch> 58
<hyper_ch> 57
<hyper_ch> 56
<zeltak> ;-)
<FloodBotK3> hyper_ch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hyper_ch> *ggg*
<Pici> hyper_ch: please stop that.
<James147> hyper_ch: lol
<lovre> Pici: i have no configure script in the folder, there is however a Config.mk file, that seems to be make config file, but this topic is not covered.... What do i do now?
<Pici> lovre: Is there a README or INSTALL file in that directory.
<lovre> Pici: yes, but README file covers only windows installation...
<Pici> lovre: What software is this for?
<lovre> Pici: Ponyprog.. check it out at: http://www.lancos.com/prog.html
<Pici> lovre: The 2.07c beta tarball on their website has an INSTALL file that has linux instructions.
<Pici> Also, have you looked for an avr programmer in the software repositories? At a glance I see a few in there.
<lovre> Pici: i havent since i have hardware setup by instructions for this specific one, im not sure if it woud work with any other....
<lovre> Pici: seems i have downloaded the oldest 1.17 version :(/
<lovre> Pici: what is V? INSTALL says that i should set variabe HOMEV to my v absolute path...
<Pici> lovre: The v folder suggets that its some sort of c++ framework, see the Readme in that folder.
<lovre> Pici: why is it so hard to install a simple program.. nvm.. how do i find out my "current kernel headers" ?
<Pici> lovre: Because you're compiling it from source.  Install the linux-headers-$(uname -r) package
<James147> hyper_ch: :( dam it failed to record the video, what would you recomend for it?
<hyper_ch> James147: I think I used recorditnow the last time
<lovre> Pici: lots and lots of errors... i will never get this running
<lovre> i dont understand why there couldnt be a binary version for download. for me, this is like the program doesnt exist...
<lovre> cuz i cant get it to work. not now not ever.
<James147> hyper_ch: where do you recomend I upload it?
<hyper_ch> James147: don't have space?
<hyper_ch> how about youtube?
<James147> hyper_ch: kk
<a1csc> how do i make something start at startup, like sudo ./sc_serv
<hyper_ch> a1csc: make an init script, put that script into /etc/init.d and then run update-rc.d scriptname defaults
<a1csc> huh
<hyper_ch> sc_serv -> starcraft server?
<a1csc> No, shoutcast server
<hyper_ch> and you want to start it at every boot?
<a1csc> i need to run sudo ./sc_serv and sudo ./sc_trans_linux automaticlly
<hyper_ch> and you want to start it at every boot?
<a1csc> it would be sudo /var/www/sc_serv and sudo /var/www/sc_trans_linux actually right?
<a1csc> yes
<hyper_ch> run:  sudo nano /etc/init.d/shoutcast.sh   and add that:  http://www.pastebin.ca/1878640
<hyper_ch> then run:  sudo chmod 0755 /etc/init.d/shoutcast.sh
<hyper_ch> tne run:  sudo chown root.root /etc/init.d/shoutcast.sh
<hyper_ch> then go into the dir:   cd /etc/init.d/
<hyper_ch> and then run:   sudo update-rc.d shoutcast.sh defaults
<hyper_ch> pastebin the output of the last one
<a1csc> Almost done Hyper
<a1csc> http://pastebin.org/316522
<a1csc> k all set
<hyper_ch> looks good... now at reboot it should auto-run that script as root and hence start the server and the other binary
<James147> hyper_ch: dosnt seem to want to capture properly :(
<hyper_ch> hmmm, there are other screen caputre programs
<kieren> Hey, does anyone know where the .menu file is that stores the xml info for KMenu?
<hyper_ch> one is called istanbul or byzanz... something like that
<Torch> zeltak: still having issues?
 * Torch is back for a sec or two.
<hyper_ch> kieren: my guess is somewhere in ~/.kde/share/ somewhere
<kieren> There are no .menu files in there
<hyper_ch> are you sure they are called .menu files?
<hyper_ch> shouldn't it rather be .dekstop?
<kieren> No, but everything I read seems to think it is
<kieren> Well maybe if I explain my problem...
<James147> hyper_ch: bah I am to tired to try and make this work now :p
<hyper_ch> cat sleep > /dev/brain
<kieren> I have created a desktop file for my application and placed it in /usr/share/applications. That worked fine and showed my application in the menu with the icon
<hyper_ch> :)
 * James147 falls asleep
<kieren> I have now changed the icon and installed it but KMenu seems to show the old image, even though it doesn't exist anymore
<James147> kieren: it has caahed it somewhere, cant remember how to flush its buffers though :S
<kieren> Using KMenu editor If I click on the icon it updates to the new one but this doesn't change anything in KMenu
<kieren> Yeah, that's what I assume
<kieren> But I can't find any settings/cache
<zeltak> Torch: yup
<zeltak> James147: i tried partition manager but no go
<James147> zeltak: why ddient it work?
<zeltak> i think it has to do with the fact that /home is an extended partition
<James147> zeltak: (needs to be run as root "kdesudo partitionmanager")
<zeltak> James147: yeah i know
<zeltak> it didnt let me move partitions
<James147> zeltak: I was able to move the extended partition fine (enlarged the base of the exdended partition then move the partitions inside it
<hyper_ch> +wiping and reinstalling might be faster
<James147> hyper_ch: there is that :)
<zeltak> anychance you c an make screens/video of that?
<James147> zeltak: I can do screen if you want, but the screen recorder failed on me :S
<zeltak> yeah i may just end up cloneing the  root partiton to a new primary partition delete the /home alltogheter and then create a big new /home
<zeltak> James147: screens would be cool if you dont mind
<James147> zeltak: Start of the process: http://imagebin.org/100328
<James147> zeltak: Delete the first partition: http://imagebin.org/100329
<James147> zeltak: Move the second partition: http://imagebin.org/100330
<zeltak> cool
<zeltak> but move it where?
<James147> zeltak: Extend the edtended partition (note sdd3 in this case)
<James147> http://imagebin.org/100331
<James147> zeltak: Move it to the space created from the first deleted partition
<zeltak>  hmmm i see
<zeltak> so extend the extended partition, then add space to the /home partition?
<James147> zeltak: Move the first logical partition: http://imagebin.org/100333
<James147> zeltak: Extend the last partition: http://imagebin.org/100334  (or do this when the free space is next to the partition you want to extend)
<James147> zeltak: After: http://imagebin.org/100336  then click apply (note clicking apply will start to move everything around, it took about 5 mins to complete on a 1gig stick that was empty... it will probally take servial hours on a real hd)
<zeltak> gotcha
<zeltak> ok thx James147 ill try that
<hyper_ch> and you'll jneed to update / reinstall grub after having finished
<zeltak> even though grub is on sda1?
<James147> !grub2 | zeltak
<ubottu> zeltak: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<James147> zeltak: just to make sure follow that guide (the part about installing it from a live cd)
<hyper_ch> zeltak: well, if after reboot it doesn't work anymore, then you'll know you need to update / reinstall grub
<zeltak> man i may just end up starting from scratch..may even save time ;-)
<prefrontal> how can I up the bass? isn't there an equalizer somewhere?
<James147> zeltak: (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD)
<zeltak> anyway thx guys for the help! appriciate it!
<James147> zeltak: Might do :)
<James147> zeltak: In linux you can do just about everything anyway you like... just soemtimes the "windows way" is quickest ;)
<zeltak> heheh yeah true point
<hyper_ch> reinstalling linux is way much less work than reinstalling windows
<zeltak> k thx again
<hyper_ch> save the list of installed packages, save the configs and you're good
<zeltak> yup. k thx again.later guys
<James147> hyper_ch: I know, but a reinstall when something goes wrong is a windows think to do... and it doent give you much choise most the time about it. You can normaly fix the problem in linux (although sometimes a reinstall is quicker)
<hyper_ch> well, heavily messing around with partitions isn't just "something goes wrong"
<hyper_ch> btw, you know the sfdisk utility?
<James147> hyper_ch: No but its a case where a reinstall is easier then trying to "fix" it
<James147> hyper_ch: not use it before, i tend to use fdisk
<James147> hyper_ch: or graphical :)
<hyper_ch> sfdisk is nice to copy partition scheme of one harddisk to another one
<hyper_ch> I use it when i setup new raid disks
<James147> anyway I should probally go to bed, I have been up way too long
<zeltak> actually another question if you dont mind. if i just want to mount the deleted partition as a mount under home as someone suggested how would i do that?
<zeltak> instead of reinsatlling ill just mount it in addition to home as another drive. how would i do that so that i dont need root permissions to copy/add like /home?
<hyper_ch> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<hyper_ch> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zeltak> hyper_ch: can i mount the partition UNDER /home/zeltak as a folder?
<hyper_ch> you can
<zeltak> how do i do it through the fstab?
<jelang> kieren: In the KDE Menu Editor if you select the menu item you want to alter, the icon is to the right of the name and description fields. Left click that icon and then choose the new icon you want to use. Finally click "OK" and you should have a new icon.
<hyper_ch> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zeltak> hyper_ch: ive read that but i wonder how it gets to be like /home so you dont need root permissions to read/write
<hyper_ch> zeltak: there are link with further ifo
<zeltak> kk thx again
<Andrew129> hi! can anyone tell which sound driver kubuntu 10.04 uses by default?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Andrew129, it uses the alsa kernel source driver
<Andrew129> BluesKaj-Laptop: thanks! that's an odd thing, someone just told me in #ubuntu that kubuntu uses pulseaudio as kubuntu..
<Andrew129> as ubuntu*
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Andrew129,pulseaudio is an extra layer of audio processing which may not be necessary on your setup ,depending on the soundcard.
<DarthFrog> I've not seen pulseaudio be anything but a problem.
<DarthFrog> Andrew129: Kubuntu uses Phonon.  It can also use pulseaudio.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Andrew129, alsa is the default driver which works with most soundcards altho intel sound chips have some "issues" , which have to be solved .There are some tutorial workarounds for thos probs
<DarthFrog> Basically, sound on linux is a cluster-fsck.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> i wish there was a clear explanation on which role phonon and alsa play in the sound setup.
<hyper_ch> the make the sound come out of your speakers :)
<DarthFrog> ALSA (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture) is the low-level system that controls the hardware.
<hyper_ch> that's as much detail as I need :)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> no they don't , the audio amp does that :)
<DarthFrog> Phonon is a higher-level layer that provides sound services to KDE apps.
<DarthFrog> !phonon
<DarthFrog> Hmm.  Botty doesn't know about Phonon.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> another pulseaudio type layer of processing ?
<DarthFrog> I'm not sure of the relationship between Phonon and PulseAudio.  Other than Pulse usually bollixes up the works.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> !info phonon
<ubottu> phonon (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 Phonon module metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 35 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Andrew129> thanks!
<Andrew129> oh can you advice me which sound driver has the better output quality?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Andrew129, less is more in audio , if you don't mind not running more than one audio source at a time , the simplest is best , the fewer layers of processing sound servers the better the quality
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Andrew129, the sound driver that works is the one to use , there aren't a lot of choices
<Andrew129> i notice that under win xp i get a little better sound quality
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Andrew129, run this command in the konsole , lspci | grep audio , and post the output
<Andrew129> 05:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value
<Andrew129> onder windows it's cold Creative Audigy SB
<Andrew129> under*
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Andrew129, use this command to test , speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<BluesKaj-Laptop> bbl...dinnertime
<Andrew129> yeah, i can hear test voice
<TweakedEh> Hello, I Just installed Windows 7 to find that grub is now gone, I'm having trouble reinstalling Grub-pc I'm following this tut. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Installing (Ubuntu 9.10 and newer) and I get stuck on the 2nd command
<TweakedEh> I get: grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
#kubuntu 2010-06-08
<elisionista> good evening
<JohanSJA> hi, all
<n8w> do u guys know what kind of problem this errror might b pointin at?: suspending console(s) (use no_console_suspend to debug)
<Whammo> hi I'm having trouble with a missing volume control, and also alsamixer returns No such file or directory
<jon1> I have a fresh install of ubuntu, it doesnt load grub (just blinking cursor). I have a software raid.
<jon1> I have a fresh install of ubuntu, it doesnt load grub (just blinking cursor). I have a software raid.
<o67pc> hii
<o67pc> alguem?
<o67pc> aaaaaa
<Barridus> am i blind?  how can you change your exit messages etc in Konversation?
<snarkfish> systemsettings continues to crash after updating to 10.4 when i goto desktop settings
<snarkfish> anyone else have this issue?
<Barridus> i do snarkfish
<snarkfish> how do you fix this issue?
<snarkfish> im assuming not to upgrade realeases, just do a fresh install
<Barridus> i think it's actually an update since launch of lucid, it wasn't always that way
<Barridus> i'm running the netbook edition of kubuntu though, i can get in to desktop settings by simply typing "desktop" into the search and launch bar
<Barridus> i don't know if Kubuntu Desktop has something similar, i suspect it does
<snarkfish> i type desktop in the search box on lancelot and it starts up dolphin
<Barridus> (by that i mean i could get into desktop via system settings until recently)
<Barridus> there has to be a backdoor in, i'm just at a disadvantage to help since i haven't used KDE "regular" in a while
<snarkfish> i think im just going to blow this thing away and do a fresh install.. ala windowish
<Barridus> i don't know if thatwill help
<Barridus> i'm running fresh, and mine also crashes going in that way
<Barridus> i'm sure there's a simple workaround for it, i just don't know it since i'm running netbook version and the interface is different
<snarkfish> thanx for your help barridus
<snarkfish> ttyl
<aiace> vi
<Rorschachdigital> hey guys
<Rorschachdigital> anyone working with kubuntu 10.4 netbook?
<sylbot> Err. The effects aren't all working.
<sylbot> I just realized this.
<sylbot> A notification said that they aren't.
<sylbot> Only some.
<sylbot> It says explode cube and some other ones aren't.
<sylbot> Also. Open gl won't work for effects.
<sylbot> Only xrender.
<FlameTai1> Guys I'm having some troubles, I'm trying to bring krandrtray up
<FlameTai1> It acts like it's going to load
<FlameTai1> Then just disappears?
<sylbot> Idk anyone is here.
<sylbot> Ask in ubuntu.
<sylbot> #ubuntu
<FlameTai1> No one will answer me in ubuntu =|
<sorrow> hao
<tzanger> hey everyone, I have run into a really weird problem
<tzanger> I keep managing to disable my keyboard auto-repeat
<tzanger> I go back into the system settings and turn it back on, but it turns off again at some random point
<tzanger> I think I'm hitting some kind of keyboard shortcut to toggle it, but I can't find it
<onesandzeros> hello all.  So, the kubuntu site mentions a repository to update 10.04 to KDE the latest version.  Will that continue on with KDE 4.5, 4.6, etc?
<ms2204> Why my 10.04 CUPS can not start automatically
<spadge> is it possible to run an lxde session and still retain phonon?
<Rorschachdigital> hey guys
<Rorschachdigital> anyone using kubuntu 10.4 netbook?
<moyss> hola
<moyss> alguien de ustedes habla español???
<jmichaelx> is anyone else having issues reaching security.ubuntu.com?
<skramer_> can anybody help me set up Amarok to use Ampache Music Server?
<skramer_> I have Ampache on my desktop & I can access it from the laptop via WLAN using the web browser
<skramer_> but when I attempt to use Amapache in Amarok, it doesn't show anything...
 * hubutm20 is away: Estoy ocupado
<UbuntuBoy> Help linux users everywhere get iTunes by signing the petition: http://www.petitiononline.com/itmslin/petition.html
<bazhang> UbuntuBoy, please don't advertise
<UbuntuBoy> bazhang: you again? And for the last time I'm not advertising.
<bazhang> UbuntuBoy, it has nothing to with Ubuntu/Kubuntu etc support.
<jmichaelx> UbuntuBoy: why would you want itunes in linux, anyways?
<jmichaelx> UbuntuBoy: you should maybe check out Amarok... it makes itunes look sad, imo
<UbuntuBoy> jmichaelx: we will actually be able to sync our ipods on Linux and Windows/Mac. Using gtkpod or something on Linux will erase everything added on a Windows/Mac computer, and adding files on a Windows computer will erase everything added on a
<UbuntuBoy> linux computer
<hauni> hi guys. got a small but annoying user problem with amarok. don't know why, but the playlist stops after every track? is this a known problem or do i just make something wrong?
<UbuntuBoy> plus if itunes for linux was released more users would switch to Linux
<jmichaelx> UbuntuBoy: i would never again buy an ipod, but i have one... i started using it just before i switched to linux.... after i switched i kept adding music, and the music i had put there using windows is still there now
<jmichaelx> FedoraLover52: i don't think most linux users would use itunes... there definitely would not be enough who would use it that it would be worth the while for apple to go to the effort of porting it
<jmichaelx> i certainly don't want their DRM-infested junkware on my box
<jmichaelx> FedoraLover52: i don't know what ipod model you have, but would rockbox be an option? i use rockbox on mine, and now i can drag/drop music onto it, and can play .ogg files
<kuwanger> For some reason, iptables-save/iptables-restore seems to be being called automatically by something.  Any idea what might be running them?
<hauni> hm. i guess my amarok problem has to do something with the RecordStream-Skript. This script writes webradio to disk and i thought it would also at the same time play the sound but it didn't. so i just recorded and played a different song. when i stopped recording and restarted amarok the playlist would continue and work normal again.
<mojodojo87> Hello, i have a question.  I can not figure out how to install the russian keyboard, on windows if i hit alt and shift it would switch to the russian keyboard so i can talk to my friends, how do i install it on linux?
<jussi> mojodojo87: system settings -> regional and language - > keyboard
<jussi> then there is a tab for switching options
<mojodojo87> omg thanks
<mojodojo87> can't believe i didn't see the regional and language button ha
<mojodojo87> i just have to get used to this layout my windows had a russian student layout :P it was based on phonetic so if i hit b it would type б
<michiduta> hello
<michiduta> is there a way to revert to kde 4.4 after installing 4.5, without having to reinstall kubuntu?
<mojodojo87> is 4.5 that bad?
<michiduta> Can someone tell me how cand i downgrade from kde 4.5 to 4.4?
<michiduta> can*
<michiduta> Is anyone even reading this? :(
 * hubutm20 is away: Estoy ocupado
<relay> hi all
<Mojodojo87> lol apparently noone in ubuntu knows how to switch language keyboards if using gnome so ill stick with kde its much easier and imo alot better, i typed     sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in a terminal with my ubuntu 9.10 but i get an error unable to lock the download directory how do i install kde then?
<gaurav_> guys
<Chrissyboy> this working?
<Guest21438> is the 10.04 release a stable release or is it a beta one?
<Chrissyboy> Can anyone help with grub menu issue for Xubuntu here please??
<jenkkipurkka> c
<dusterl> what was the default calculator used in karmic? (kde)
<dusterl> uhm i mean what was it in jaunty
<mendocinox> stop the ban! justice and freedom for palestina!
<mendocinox> hola ikonia bruder
<bazhang> !ops | mendocinox
<ubottu> mendocinox: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<apachelogger> dang, too slow
 * apachelogger goes back to work
<rocket16> Hello all,
<rocket16> I am an Ubuntu user, and mainly use GNOME. But I am thinking of giving Kubuntu a try. So, is there a free Kubuntu Manual like Ubuntu Manual?
<rocket16> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dcorbin_work> Which package gives me nvidia v195?  I don't see any packages with nvidia and 195 in them.
<Kubry> In http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=lucid&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=nvidia, if you search the word "195" some results appear
<Kubry> I don't have much idea, but maybe that can help you
<Kubry> So, If I were you, I would try installing the package "nvidia-current"
<_4strO> yop yop
<dcorbin_work> Kubry: the problem I have is that I want remove it.  I'll try that one. Thanks.
<skramer_> I want to get access from my laptop to the USB scanner which is connected to the desktop PC
<skramer_> how do I make this work?
<markit> hi, connection to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.37) fails... known temporary problem?
<bigbrovar> hi guys
<Barridus> markit: prolly, seems down for me too
<Barridus> or at least so slow it times out
<markit> Barridus: thanks, I will wait then
<slow-motion> hi
<AlexLuya_> Hello,who can tell me how to make ibus support new installed application
<AlexLuya_> Currently,it only support appllications that installed with ubuntu itself,any new installed applications cann't be supported,such as skype,chrome
<apparle> what is ibus, I had heard of dbus
<JontheEchidna> apparle: ibus is an input method for inputting foreign characters into text areas
<JontheEchidna> not similar to dbus at all :)
<tzanger> hmm
<tzanger> akonadi is complaining that the mysql log has errors, but it's working fine... do I just erase the logfile to get it to shut up?
<CNiblett> Hello, I have a BenQ Joybook A53 that unfortunately has SiS graphics. Nevertheless I have managed to get things respectable following instructions from the Ubuntu forums that are used also at ubuntugeek: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-sis-771671-mirage-3-video-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<CNiblett> Desktop for my uses now works fine, but I have another problem: My Kubuntu plymouth splash is screwed up
<shadeslayer> CNiblett: ah right
<CNiblett> I now get a rather nasty purple screen with nastly looking text
<shadeslayer> CNiblett: thats  because the older driver used KMS,the new drivers dont
<CNiblett> shadeslayer: Is there a way around this?
<shadeslayer> CNiblett: idk what to do for a SiS card,but i have instructions for a nvidia card
<shadeslayer> CNiblett: do you know which driver is used by default for the SiS card?
<shadeslayer> CNiblett: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<CNiblett> shadeslayer: not sure but having a look at that article
<CNiblett> shadeslayer: I'd be happy with just disabling the splash altogether just so it doesn't look ugly
<shadeslayer> CNiblett: thats qute easy then :)
<shadeslayer> CNiblett: just remove the ' splash ' option from /etc/default/grub
<CNiblett> ok
<shadeslayer> CNiblett: btw youll have to edit  that file with root priviliges... and then run sudo update-grub
<CNiblett> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash video=vesafb:mode_option=1440x900-24"
<shadeslayer> change that line,and remove the splash :)
<gorgonizer> quick question, is it normal for Xorg to be using 649MB after 51.5 hours of uptime? Using KDE SC 4.5 Beta 1, so that may explain it...
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: hm... try killing plasma and restarting it
<CNiblett> mine says this
<CNiblett> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<shadeslayer> CNiblett: yes,just remove splash there
<CNiblett> to just "quiet"?
<CNiblett> or just hash it?
<shadeslayer> CNiblett: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash"
<CNiblett> wont that still show a splash?
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: after using 'kquitapp plasma-desktop && sleep 2 && plasma-desktop' still using 649.5 MB
<shadeslayer> oh sorry.. just quiet
<CNiblett> ah k
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: no idea then :(
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: which card btw?
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: cheers for the idea though, I guess it is something that will be sorted as KDE SC 4.5 heads towardsfinal release.. Nvidia gfx
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: default nv driver?
<shadeslayer> s/nv/nouveau
<gorgonizer> using nvidia closed source driver..
<CNiblett> brb
<gorgonizer> not tried the nouveau driver as of yet..
<Torch> gorgonizer: if something leaks  X resources this might explain that.
<Torch> gorgonizer: i think there's not much you can do besides restart X
<gorgonizer> Torch: cheers, will restart when my system finally slows to a crawl, still responsive(ish) atm...
<CNiblett> Still no good... Still getting nasty artifacts and text all over the place
<shadeslayer> CNiblett: splash problems?
<CNiblett> yes
<shadeslayer> CNiblett: did you update grub?
<CNiblett> yes
<shadeslayer> CNiblett: can you check /boot/grub/grub.cfg if it does not have the splash option in boot line
<CNiblett> shadeslayer: boot line has quiet in it
<shadeslayer> CNiblett: hmm..
<CNiblett> but I still get lines and nasty looking wonky text before I get to kdm login and when shutting down
<shadeslayer> CNiblett: no idea,that should have done it,but whats keeping it displaying pymouth,no idea
<shadeslayer> you cant even remove plymouth,since loads of stuff depends on it
<CNiblett> seems a lot of people with SiS chipsets are having this problem
<CNiblett> I'm actually doing this for someone else... I didn't even realise this thing had a SiS chipset until I installed kubuntu
<BluesKaj-Laptop> howdy
<tdn> What should I use to easily create simple sequence diagrams like UMLs Message Sequence Diagrams?
<reagleBRKLN> is something wrong with repos, weren't working, and now getting authentication errors...?
<apparle> is there any way I can mount a disk to /dev/loopx and not to a folder, for fsck
<DarthFrog> apparle: Why do you want to do that?  You use fsck on an unmounted partition.
<apparle> DarthFrog: wubi installtion, the root system is in a .disk file on a NTFS drive
<DarthFrog> Hmm, don't know about WUBI.
<DarthFrog> But anyway, I don't think you can mount a device (eg. /dev/sda1) to another device (eg. /dev/loop).
<ahox> Hi, does ext3 gets really slow with a lot of files in one directory or is this a misconfiguration here? I have about 100'000 files in a dir and any file operations gets very slow
<DarthFrog> Hmm, you've got a lot of inode indirection going on there.  Can you put that dir on an ext4 file system instead?
<fanti> hello! after the last dist-upgrade a few days ago, my network interfaces do not configure automatically. 'sudo service network-interfaces start' reports an error: start: Unknown parameter: INTERFACE
<nikitis> I need some serious help from an nvidia graphics driver installer.  I went to Applications ->  System -> Hardware drivers, and there was no nvidia card option.  lspci lists 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV41.8 [GeForce Go 6800] (rev a2)
<nikitis>   Please can someone help me.
<BluesKaj> fanti, like I told you in #ubuntu , sudo dhclient
<fanti> BluesKaj: that solves the symptom, not the reason. my knetworkmanager doesn't work too
<fanti> BluesKaj: no interfaces excpet lo are up after system boot
<BluesKaj> fanti, are you courageous , if so, then uninstall network-manager and follow this tutorial http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<nikitis> no one?
<BluesKaj> fanti, or you could install wicd
<BluesKaj> !wicd
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-2 (lucid), package size 39 kB, installed size 88 kB
<DarthFrog> !nvidia | nikitis
<ubottu> nikitis: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nikitis> BluesKaj: didn't work
<nikitis> i'm experiencing a  uniqueproblem
<nikitis> err DarthFrog
<BluesKaj> nikitis, my posts weren't directed at you
<nikitis> BluesKaj: sorry i realized that
<DarthFrog> nikitis:  Do you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<nikitis> DarthFrog: i had them yes, but when i went to do a lsmod | grep -i nvidia-current i get a no device found
<shadeslayer> nikitis: oh that might be a known bug
<shadeslayer> nikitis: nikitis also the module is nvidia,not nvidia-current
<DarthFrog> nikitis:  what do you get from "sudo dpkg --list | grep nvidia"?
<shadeslayer> nikitis: jockey sometimes does not list your hardware because it has no cache to check it against,refresh your apt cache with : sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> nikitis, do you have desktop access to kmenu / system/hardware drivers
<nikitis> DarthFrog: Nothing,
<nikitis> BluesKaj: yes, and nothing is listed
<shadeslayer> nikitis: you need to refresh your cache
<sushilcha> i have similar problem as fanti... and currently i am using wicd
<sushilcha> but still it's surprising.. knetwork-manager stopped detecting wireless signals, stopped controlling wlan0
<nikitis> shadeslayer: hardware drivers still doesn't list
<shadeslayer> nikitis: BluesKaj DarthFrog https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/439530
<nikitis> after
<DarthFrog> nikitis: It sounds like you don't have the nvidia drives installed.
<sushilcha> is there anyway i can getback my knetwork-manager?
<sushilcha> :)
<chuckf> fanti: are you on a laptop with your issue?
<nikitis> DarthFrog: i had them, but i uninstalled them using sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<DarthFrog> How do you expect non-installed drivers to work??
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog: jockey doesnt seem to even detect them
<nikitis> exactly
<InvaderZim> This is bothering me, since upgrade to KDE 4.4.2 (karmic to lucid) I have to type passwords to mount system drives and to install signed packages. Signed packares? Why? I guess the new polkit doesn't work as it should.
<DarthFrog> nikitis: Do "apt-cache search | grep nvidia" and install one of them. :-)
<sushilcha> chuckf: can u help me get my knetworkmanager working? u kinda have same problem as fanti is having
<shadeslayer> nikitis: you probably want to install the nvidia-current package
<nikitis> shadeslayer: i did install sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<sushilcha> i even tried uninstalling wicd and knetwork manager, and then again installed knetwork-manager.. but didn't work out
<sushilcha> i*
<DarthFrog> shadeslayer: nvidia-current might not be a good choice for a 6800 card.
<sushilcha> chuckf, sorry  i meant.. i kinda have same problem
<nikitis> DarthFrog: says E: You must give exactly one pattern
<shadeslayer> nikitis: hmm... you can try nvidia-current and see if it works,if it doesnt,use the 180 drivers...
<nikitis> shadeslayer: on 9.04 on this machine i had the 195 drivers installed and working
<shadeslayer> nikitis: awesome :)
<DarthFrog> Then you know what to install.
<DarthFrog> :-)
<nikitis> I believe my card is like a 7000 series  in compatibility
 * shadeslayer goes and oogles at iphone 4
<nikitis> it's a specialty card
<shadeslayer> hehe
<DarthFrog> shadeslayer: Just say no! :-)
<nikitis> but apt-cache isn't listing anything
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog: it looks pretty sleek,and btw lets continue in #kubuntu-offtopic
<DarthFrog> shadeslayer: We have the Evil Empire and the Evil But Stylish Empire. :-)
<BluesKaj> nikitis, did you stop kdm before trying to install nvidia-current ? (sudo service kdm stop) , the install nvidia , then sudo nvidi-xconfig , then sudo service kdm start , all this is done at the tty .
<nikitis> BluesKaj: ah no
<nikitis> i'll try that
<nikitis> brb
<chuckf> sushilcha: so what happens when you do 'sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager'?
<sushilcha> it is already installed chuckf
<sushilcha> :)
<chuckf> so what is the problem you are having?
<ping__luce> hi. which program could I use for extracting tracks from an audio cd into wav format?
<sushilcha> knetwork manager cant control wlan0
<sushilcha> it cannot detect wifi signals
<sushilcha> chuckf: it's pretty strange..
<chuckf> have you plugged into a wired network and done an 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'?
<sushilcha> chuckf: i am not sure about that.. may be.. i did that
<sushilcha> chuckf: but wicd is working fine
<sushilcha> chuckf: thanx anyway, i am gonna try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226196 right now.. i'll let u ppl know if it worked :)
<nikitis> back, and it did not work
<chuckf> sushilcha: do you know the type of wireless card you have?
<larsivi> did anyone experience loss of kwallet passwords with the latest kde upgrade?
<nikitis> The nvidia kernel module compiles just fine, dkms installs successfully, but when I go to do modprobe nvidia-current i get an error saying " No such Device"
<larsivi> kde 4.4.4 that is
<nikitis> DarthFrog: The kernel module compiles fine, and dkms installs fine, but when i do a nvidia-xconfig it works, but when I try to load up kdm it fails, and modprobe nvidia-current says No such device.
<sushilcha> and i am back
<sushilcha> chuckf: that trick worked
<sushilcha> fanti: that trick worked.. if u still need help
<sushilcha> :)
<sushilcha> fanti: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226196
<nikitis> BluesKaj: I did all that just now, but it crashes when restarting kdm, and when doing a modprobe nvidia-current i get "no such device"
<DarthFrog> nikitis: The module is nvidia,  not nvidia-current.
<DarthFrog> nikitis: nvidia-current is the name of the package, not the module.
<nikitis> DarthFrog: so do it again but modprobe nvidia
<nikitis> DarthFrog: brb
<fanti> sushilcha: thanks
<nikitis> DarthFrog: Okay, did it again, but this time after it sayd it completed etc, and I did a modprobe, it says module nvidia not found
<DarthFrog> nikitis: What about X?
<nikitis> DarthFrog: X was closed
<DarthFrog> What happens when you type "startx"?
<nikitis> same thing, trys to start 3 times but fails
<nikitis> i have to remove xorg.conf file to successfully do startx or kdm
<DarthFrog> What is the error reported in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, stopping kdm stops X as well
<DarthFrog> Personally, I think nvidia-current is the wrong driver to use.  I'd try the oldest one myself.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: "startx" should start X. :-)  And if not, log what the problem is.
<BluesKaj> it's dificult to know which driver is appropriate , since it didn't load a driver at all
<nikitis> DarthFrog: Looks like its trying to load nouveau driver, but i blacklisted it
<DarthFrog> He's got an old card.  Nviida drops support for old cards.
<nikitis> DarthFrog: i'm telling you i had 195 working with this card iin 9.04,  I did an upgrade and now it won't install
<nikitis> DarthFrog: i'll load an old driver
<nikitis> i just want hardware accelleration
<BluesKaj> nikitis, you could try the nvidia-glx-173 or even the 96 , one of those might work
<nikitis> oh god, not 96
<nikitis> it's not that old
<BluesKaj> nvidia-glx-173 , then
<nikitis> just sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173  inside of tty with kdm stopped, and then nvidia-xconfig?
<DarthFrog> There's not going to be that much performance difference between any of them with a card that old.
<DarthFrog> nikitis: Remove nvidia-current first.
<nikitis> i did a apt-get purge nvidia*
<nikitis> brb
<BluesKaj> nikitis, do sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> gawd
<BluesKaj> purgen nvidia probly won't do it
<BluesKaj> lunchtime ..BBL
<DarthFrog> No, it would be "sudo apt-get remove --purge ..."
<Andrew129> hi everyone. does anyone know why amarok won't let me update album covers and cover manager doesn't seem to be working at all?
<Guest38141> hola a tutti
<Rorschachdigital> hey everyone
<jojo_> i am having a prob witth my wifi can anybody help
<JuJuBee> I downloaded some login themes, where are they stored?  I want to distribute them to all workstations in my room.
<DarthFrog> JuJuBee: Use the kpackagekit utilty to find out what files were installed.
<DarthFrog> JuJuBee: If it's the deb packages you want, look in /var/cache/apt/packages.
<JuJuBee> I did this via SystemSettings Login Manager and got new themes.  Will kpackagekit know where they are?
<ragnorak> hi i need help amarock doesnt play files normally
<ragnorak> i hit play and nothing happens :|
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, try http://kde-look.org/ , you can DL them to your home dir and give everyone a link to those themes right from the website
<ragnorak> !amarock
<BluesKaj> ragnorak, amarok
<ragnorak> damn
<ragnorak> !amarok
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ragnorak> anyone else have the same problem?
<BluesKaj> ragnorak, this might help if you are running an older kubuntu version , sudo aptitude install libxine1-ffmpeg
<ragnorak> oh thanks
<ragnorak> it might be coz i didn't update after installing :|
<BluesKaj> ragnorak, make sure you have kubuntu-restricted-extras too
<ragnorak> ok
<senobogos> hi
<senobogos> bonjour
<BluesKaj> !anglais
<BluesKaj> :)
<senobogos> ok
<senobogos> i want to update my ubuntu 9.10 to the 10.04
<senobogos> but my internet connexion is to low
<DarthFrog> senobogos: Get a free CD from shipit.kubuntu.com
<DarthFrog> !shipit
<ubottu> Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Lucid (10.04) CDs
<senobogos> one of my friend give me the Ubuntu 10.04 Edition Francophone(vcd)
<ragnorak> and don't upgrade make a clean install
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: found them /usr/share/kde/apps/kdm/themes  copied over to other machines ...  thanks anyway
<ragnorak> upgrading was just messy
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, ok, the website is agood source tho
<JuJuBee> Yes, but I wanted to replicate them on 20 machines without having to go to each and download them...
<BluesKaj> send links
<JuJuBee> easier to copy a folder of themes over
<bigbrovar> just to be sure, I have to download the source of dolphin and apply the patch and then compile it to get this ( http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Dolphin+context+menu+menubar?content=125320 )  to work on kubuntu right ?
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, no such folder here : /usr/share/kde/apps/kdm/themes
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, aha found it , /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes
<slow-motion> bye
<Nailbar> Hey all! So I got this Mobile Broadband USB stick and it works using the Networkmanager in GNOME, but not with KNetworkManager in KDE. I get three "Object::disconnect: Unexpected null parameter" errors though I filled the exact same fields with the same info as in Networkmanager. Any ideas?
<shadeslayer> Nailbar: idk how to fix it,but you can get it to work under kde with nm-applet from gone
<shadeslayer> *gnome
<shadeslayer> Nailbar: just press alt+F2 and type konsole > sudo killall NetworkManager > alt+f2 > nm-applet
<Nailbar> Okay thanks I'll give it a shot
<shadeslayer> Nailbar: youll have to do all of those commands quickly.. NetworkManager starts after it has been closed
<FlameTai1> Guys I need some help lol
<FlameTai1> I pressed meta++ and it zoomed in
<FlameTai1> How do I unzoom?
<shadeslayer> FlameTai1: hmmm... meta--
<FlameTai1> I tried that
<FlameTai1> Not working...
<shadeslayer> FlameTai1: and what about meta 0 ?
<FlameTai1> There we go
<FlameTai1> lol
<FlameTai1> Ty
<FlameTai1> shadeslayer: Do you know where to adjust this shortcut?
<shadeslayer> FlameTai1: i think systemsettings > Desktop effects > All effects
<shadeslayer> FlameTai1: btw zoom out is meta-
<shadeslayer> FlameTai1: btw the effect is called Zoom... i have it disabled... not a really usefull effect :P
<FlameTai1> shadeslayer: It's useful to me for going on www.iscribble.net but other wise it isn't lol
<shadeslayer> ah.. :)
<shadeslayer> FlameTai1: you know you could just use : ctrl+scroll up in your browser :P
<shadeslayer> it increases the text size :)
<FlameTai1> shadeslayer: Shush xP lol
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<drostie> is anyone familiar with a recent regression in the 9.10 versions of kubuntu where plasmoids just randomly disappear?
<drostie> I think it has to do with the fact that the "shut down" button stopped working in my kubuntu, so I've been using the "halt" command. So it might be a completely new and unreported bug.
<clarnist> hello
<clarnist> i have update kde to 4.5 annd qtcreator to version 2 and it's crashed with segmentation fault
<clarnist> can anybody help me?
<etho> hello;  i have an ecryptfs directory in my home directory, and a link of ~/.kde to   ~/encrypted/.kde
<etho> now my symbolic link got removed and replaced by an new .kde directory
<etho> do you know why?  is this dangerous in your opinion (the link), because of race conditions when logging in? (i don't really know if the ecryptfs is reliably mounted before the .kde directory is accessed)
<etho> do you have another idea, how to keep my data "private" (mostly the email stuff, and thumbnails of my image collection) (and no, to your surprise i am not talking about pr0n ;)
<well_laid_lawn> you could   chmod go-rw /home/you
<etho> i am more afraid, that somebody could steal the notebook and access the data (medical stuff...)
<etho> and in that case i really need to encrypt the data
<etho> [this is not my computer, i have no problems in restoring the link, and even make enough backups so that a race condition wouldn't be a problem, but the person i am configuring the notebook for, wouldn't be able to]
<drostie> etho: tmpfs on /tmp, symlink ~/.thumbnails or whatever it is onto a folder in /tmp, add encrypted swap for when the filesystem fills? :D
<drostie> it's not persistent, but I'm not sure you need persistence.
<etho> drostie: but that would only be necessary, if the .kde link into the encrypted filesystem really is a problem
<drostie> correct. probably it just depends on when the drive is unlocked.
<etho> assuming that the encrypted filesystem definitely is mounted before kde accesses it.  Why was my .kde symbolic link replaced?
<etho> what program could that be?
<drostie> etho: I've no real idea, but suppose we restore the symlink in /etc/rc.local. Problem solved?
<etho> it's probably even good enough, to do that in some user owned login file.  I will try to find out, when and how the ecryptfs is mounted
<etho> ecryptfs is mounted using a pam module
<etho> the pam module forks and one thread: execl("/sbin/mount.ecryptfs_private", "mount.ecryptfs_private", NULL);
<etho> whereas the other waits:  waitpid(pid, &rc, 0);
<pingveno> Does Kubuntu in a VM take a significant performance hit?
<etho> which IMO means, that there is no way, that the ecryptfs isn't mounted completely before KDE uses it
<etho> pingveno: i use virtualbox everyday at work
<etho> i noticed a difference until i gave my Virtualbox high priority (in windows)
<etho> i don't use any graphic effects... though
<pingveno> This will be on Mac. I'm not sure if there's any difference.
<pingveno> Ah
<pingveno> I will definitely be wanting the pretty graphics :P
<mime> hi ppl nice to meet ya. ive got sum binaries and when try to run them it appears kate instead of opening the app... any idea? thnx all.
<mime> hi ppl nice to meet ya. ive got sum binaries and when try to run them it appears kate instead of opening the app... any idea? thnx all.
<michael__> sbbbbsgb
<shadeslayer> milardovich: simply open a terminal and go to the location of the binary and type : chmod +x name;./name
<milardovich> ok
<milardovich> xD
<shadeslayer> milardovich: did it run?
<milardovich> shadeslayer: that was a sarcastic comment :P
<shadeslayer> milardovich: :|
 * hubutm20 is back (gone 04:40:44)
<doleyb> Hi when I had karmic I could play dvds with dragon, but now in lucid the Play Disc button does nothing.  What should I do?
<etho_> FYI: annma_ in #KDE told me to use $KDEHOME instead of creating a symbolic link.  I exported it in .xsessionrc and got rid of the symbolic link
<DarthFrog> !dvd | doleyb
<ubottu> doleyb: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<theDEAD>  Is there a .deb or how can i install FireFox 3.6.4 beta?
<shadeslayer> theDEAD: use the mozilla daily ppa
<shadeslayer> theDEAD: if you google it youll get the address
<Guest3676> ola?
<shadeslayer> Guest3676: hello
<wedo> hello
<wedo> how to enable sharing between two kubuntu machines on wireless network
 * shadeslayer forgets what he had to fix....
<wedo> how to enable file sharing between two kubuntu machines on wireless network
#kubuntu 2010-06-09
<Lzy> Key, is their anything like kde-core still around? I'm looking for a barebones kde installation
<Lzy> *Hey
<shadeslayer> Lzy: kde-minimal might be of help
<shadeslayer> there might be even a kde-standard :P
<shadeslayer> or something like that
<shadeslayer> yeah kde-standard :)
<Lzy> Thanks shadesslayer, i would install kubuntu as itself but somethings drains my entire battery within an hour, i'm hoping a barebones kde doesn't :(
<shadeslayer> Lzy: hmm.. idk about that,but i would suggest changing the power profile
<Lzy> This was on xtreme powersaver :/
<shadeslayer> Lzy: how old is the battery?
<Lzy> 3 weeks
<shadeslayer> \o/
<Lzy> I'm currently testing ubuntu with gnome and my battery will last for about 4 hours whilst playing music and web surfing
<Lzy> But my love is with kde, so i want to have it one way or another
<shadeslayer_> Lzy: hehe :P
<shadeslayer_> dunno what will help :(
<Lzy> See what i don't understand, if this was present in all Kubuntu 10.4 installation it would be a very critical bug that would have been squashed a long time ago
<Lzy> But by the looks of it, i'm the only one experiencing it :(
<shadeslayer_> Lzy: im going to sleep,sorry have to leave it mid way :)
<wedo> how to enable file sharing between two kubuntu machines on wireless network
<cynewave> Anyone here good with sound problems?
<Lzy> Got it, theirs kde-minimal (going to try this), kde-standard and kde-full.
<cynewave> Ok - anyone here with an idea of where to go to find someone good at sound issues?
<cynewave> My sound works but only with one application at a time...
<Lzy> cynewave: Goto System Settings > Multimedia and move pulseaudio up to the top
<Lzy> This person had the same problem and it worked for him/her: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1495482
<cynewave> First - Thanks. Second - Don't have pulseaudio, just HDA intel analog, then HDA digital, then Jack Audio
<Lzy> cynewave: I'm browsing various threads on this issue (quite a few people have it) theirs another solution you could try, i'm afraid i wouldn't really know how to diagnose the root cause of this
<Lzy> http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9163504
<Lzy> I have to have my headphones plugged in to hear anything, my internal speakers aren't working :( Not the only one with a sound issue lol
<Lzy> I want to enable the power management plasmoid in the system tray but it is greyed out, what do i do to enable it?
<Guest1350> any ideas how to install the desktop effects in backtrack4 when i hit the install desktop effects button says command not found
<cynewave> Lzy - which threads did you find on this?
<Guest1350> ???
<cynewave> Also - Lzy - I think your power management plasmoid needs to be configured to point to the correct device. if what it's managing is invalid it will be greyed out
<Lzy> cnewave: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=+site:ubuntuforums.org+ubuntu+sound+only+works+one+app+at+a+time&sa=X&ei=X9sOTMG1DaH-0gTZ1bWNDg&ved=0CBkQrQIwAA
<Lzy> Quite a few of them have been tagged as solved
<Lzy> It's definatly detected my battery
<wedo> how to enable file sharing between two kubuntu machines on wireless network
<Lzy> wedo: YOu can set up sharing via the sharing module in syste preferences
<wedo> Lzy: i cant find any options there but the user and password
<Lzy> wedo: Have you checked out the network folder?
<Lzy> You can add a network place from their
<wedo> Lzy: i cant config the sharing folders, i  cant make the folders shared
<Lzy> SO right clicking a file > properties > sharing dosn't do anything?
<wedo> Lzy: there are coniguration option but when click on it does not give anything
<ussher_> on kubuntu 10.04 clicking alt+F1 will bring up the contents of the K menu, is there any way to do the same action to show the desktop widget contents?  (i have a desktop folder widget next to the K menu)
<Breetai> I have had 2 computers in the last day where kopete shows all  yahoo contacts as signed in but no one is reachable. A reboot takes care of it. Anyone else seen this behaviour.
<doleyb> Hi when I had karmic I could play dvds with dragon, but now in lucid the Play Disc button does nothing.  What should I do?
<beelzebu> hola
<beelzebu> al gun dj?
<beelzebu> por aka
<anditosan>  I have a sony vaio vpceb11fm with an intel hd sound card that I can't configure
<anditosan> [19:40] <anditosan> I installed the updated alsa drivers and the problem persists
<anditosan> [19:40] <anditosan> can you help me>
<anditosan> [19:40] <anditosan> ?
<FloodBotK1> anditosan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anditosan> sorry
<anditosan> I didn;t want to type everything again
<ussher_> doleyb: Ive had good luck with playing stuff with 'vlc'  it seams to play everything.
<doleyb> Yes well, I'd like to have other programs work just on principle.  dragon used to work in karmic, so it still should in lucid.
<Swiftpaw> Test
<ershad> Could you help me to install a theme downloaded from kde-look.org? It's a tar.gz archive which contains a .qss and .bespin files. I'm running KDE 4.4.4.
<Swiftpaw> New at this myself. Wish I could help. :/
<ershad> Swiftpaw: :)
<ershad> I couldn't find an option to install theme.
<Swiftpaw> To be honest this is the first time I've ever used IRC althought I've chatted in games a lot. I downloaded a theme from the Ubuntu website and it worked fine even though it didn't specifically list Kubuntu compatible.
<Swiftpaw> Did it download the theme into a folder or do you not know where it is?
<Swiftpaw> Using Konquerer or Firefox?
<ershad> I'm using Firefox
<ershad> and downloaded as usual, to a directory
<ershad> I mean, to the default ~/Downloads dir
<Swiftpaw> Oh, the only themes I've installed were using the Add-ons selection on the tools tab.  They have a lot of nice ones there but if you have a custom one I have no clue. Sorry. :(
<ershad> It's alrigt, Thank you :)
<ershad> Swiftpaw: may be because I have not installed an application to install KDE themes?
<Swiftpaw> What is the main difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu?  Have to say the reason I stuck with Kubuntu was because it worked better with Youtube and Hulu.
<Swiftpaw> I didn't download anything to install my themes though, although I did download quite a few packages and it may have been in one of them.  How do you send a private message?
<ershad> in irc ?
<Swiftpaw> Yes
<Swiftpaw> I guess I mean how did you make your message to me yellow? :/
<Swiftpaw> er orange.
<ershad> Mention your name,
<ershad> like this : Swiftpaw
<Swiftpaw> Ah, kk. Thanks.
<Swiftpaw> Do you have the basic Kubuntu install or have you downloaded other packages?
<ershad> Swiftpaw: I did a custom install, by specifiying only the required packages
<ershad> I running KDE in Ubuntu machine
<ershad> 10.04, to be precise
<Swiftpaw> ershad Oh, I downloaded the recommended packages but I installed some more for java, flash, and video too. But that doesn't sound like it would require anything like that. :/
<Swiftpaw> afk
<ershad> Swiftpaw: yeah,.
<Swiftpaw> ershad Found this on firefox help. Not sure how it will come out but you may want to try. You are asked to download the add-on, rather than installing it
<Swiftpaw> Some websites serve add-ons as downloads, requiring you to download the file to your computer, before installing it.
<Swiftpaw>     * These files are usually .xpi or .jar files.
<Swiftpaw>    1. Download the file to your local computer.
<Swiftpaw>    2. In the menu at the top of the Firefox window, click the Tools menu, and select Add-ons. The Add-ons window is displayed.
<FloodBotK1> Swiftpaw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Swiftpaw>    3. To add the downloaded add-on to the list of available add-ons, drag and drop the file into the Add-ons window. The Add-on is added to the list.
<Swiftpaw> Oops. Sorry, that was suppose to be to one person but my paste messed it up. :/
<ershad> Swiftpaw: I would like to install KDE theme, not firefox theme
<Swiftpaw> ershad Oh, didn't know KDE had themes. lol I'll have to look that up too. :)
<ershad> Swiftpaw: :)
<Swiftpaw> ershad Can I assume the theme goes beyond just the wallpaper? How much more does it change?
<Smartie> Who's here?
<Smartie> I have a BURNING question. Anyone want to answer?
<DarthFrog> Nope.
<ershad> Swiftpaw: Well, Theme change may result in complete change in colours, buttons and widgets
<Smartie> dang.
<rww> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Swiftpaw> Ah, looking at the site now ershad. :)  Hopefully they have something here buried somewhere. :)
<ershad> Swiftpaw: Try this:http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/roxydoxy?content=125979
<ershad> Swiftpaw: I was trying to install it
<Smartie> Ok. Here goes. I am designing a multitouch display and I am running Kubuntu. i am mainly trying to make a keyboard and a periodic table of elements similar to the one at http://www.ptable.com and one I downloaded on my Windows machine called Periodic Table
<Swiftpaw> ershad Oh oh, I think you got me hooked now too. That one looks pretty sweet. :)
<Smartie> How would I go about doing that programming?
<Smartie> hello?
<Smartie> My internet just had a brownout. Did anyone respond to that question?
<ershad> Swiftpaw: Ok then, Nice day :)
<Swiftpaw> ershad Ok, you too. Found some install instructions but for something using applets and stuff. Not sure if it applies to your case. Good luck.
<Smartie> >	Ok. Here goes. I am designing a multitouch display and I am running Kubuntu. i am mainly trying to make a keyboard and a periodic table of elements similar to the one at http://www.ptable.com and one I downloaded on my Windows machine called Periodic Table. How would you go about doing that?
<Smartie> >	Ok. Here goes. I am designing a multitouch display and I am running Kubuntu. i am mainly trying to make a keyboard and a periodic table of elements similar to the one at http://www.ptable.com and one I downloaded on my Windows machine called Periodic Table
<Smarite> >	Ok. Here goes. I am designing a multitouch display and I am running Kubuntu. i am mainly trying to make a keyboard and a periodic table of elements similar to the one at http://www.ptable.com and one I downloaded on my Windows machine called Periodic Table'
<Smarite> >	Ok. Here goes. I am designing a multitouch display and I am running Kubuntu. i am mainly trying to make a keyboard and a periodic table of elements similar to the one at http://www.ptable.com and one I downloaded on my Windows machine called Periodic Table
<FloodBotK1> Smarite: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<Smarite> sorry. I have a virus. Its being taken care of.
<Smarite> sorry. I have a virus. Its being taken care of.
<Smarite> Aaaaaaand There. sorry.
<rr6937-aafxfhe> #ubuntu
<rob____> hello world
<Fieldy> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<snarkfish> anybody know where sun-java6 dissapeared to?
<snarkfish> its not in the repo anymore
<^Lightning^> wow. upgrade will take 5 + 'a few' hours with my connection. AND I'm denied another CD. :|
<snarkfish> what do you mean denied another disc?
<^Lightning^> They won't send me one.
<^Lightning^> And I can't buy. I live in India.
<^Lightning^> Any alternatives?
<^Lightning^> I'm going to try upgrading to 2 mbps for a few hours.
<snarkfish> download iso burn the cd yourself or make a usb thumbdrive install
<^Lightning^> My connection is 64 kbs.
<^Lightning^> Not happening for me
<snarkfish> ah
<snarkfish> yah going to suck bad for you. just start the download goto work come home goto bed itll be done tomorrow
<^Lightning^> It's running at 84-90 kbps now. 4 hours to download. If I don't have another powercut in between I'm good
<snarkfish> good luck
<snarkfish> if you can purchase UPS
<^Lightning^> I have one
<^Lightning^> 2 battery.
<^Lightning^> Bt the cuts here are for like an hour each
<^Lightning^> And the UPS is quite old.
<snarkfish> take you monitor off the ups
<^Lightning^> Laptop.
<^Lightning^> I only run my modem on it
<^Lightning^> When I have a cut
<snarkfish> laptop plugged in uses like 12 watts.. ups should be able to run for hours with 12 watt drain
<^Lightning^> <^Lightning^> And the UPS is quite old.
<^Lightning^> Thanks for the help anyways
<snarkfish> yup
<^Lightning^> What distribution are you using?
<snarkfish> kubuntu 10.4
<^Lightning^> I'm stuck on Jaunty
<^Lightning^> :(
<^Lightning^> Lifehacker is paying loads of attention to Ubuntu 10.4. Even though KDE is more  Lifehacker type.
<snarkfish> lol
<^Lightning^> 2 hours left.
<^Lightning^> This better be worth it. I'm paying a dollar 20 cents an hour for the upgrade.
<^Lightning^> (speed)
<snarkfish> dude
<ershad> Hello, I'm using KDE 4.4.4, Have some contacts in KAddressbook, but I couldn't access it in kmail. Could you help me to correct it?
<Lynoure> If I want to start screen locking from the command line, what command should I use? Seems my locking does not work at all, but I have not found the binary that does it yet
<wllkmbll> Does anyone know how to change konsloe's font?
<wedo> hello all
<wedo> I need help plz
<wedo> I have two kubuntu machines and want to share files between them, can anybody help plz
<wedo> I have two kubuntu machines and want to share files between them, can anybody help plz
<tsimpson> wedo: probably the easiest way is by installing the ssh server on both and using sshfs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<RaGNORAK> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wedo> tsimpson: I'm not familiar with ssh I wan to enable the normal sharing like between windows machines
<tsimpson> that's samba, but it's more difficult to setup
<tsimpson> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tsimpson> see the second link (and ignore the word "windows")
<ubuntu> aiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Lynoure> Yup, my screen locking only works once per boot :(
<Lynoure> Any ideas of what to do to fix it?
<ubuntu> yes............
<Lynoure> ubuntu: ok, what then?
<AhmedBH> hi, i cant take my windows to another desktop with button 1 on a cube but works fine when i select walls, WHY ?
<wedo_> hello
<wedo_> i did a mv command to a folder and it did not mv to the dest but its gone , how can I get it back
<larsjaaa> Hi, anyone know why CTRL-L in konqueror deletes/clears the url address instead of marking it?
<wedo_> i did a mv command to a folder and it did not mv to the dest but its gone , how can I get it back
<RaGNORAK> did anyone have a problem while installing the nvidia graphics driver? coz everything runs fine but the startup bootscreen becomes very sketchy after i installed the driver
<RaGNORAK> it looked good before i installed the driver
<llutz> wedo_: what was you exact mv-command?
<SandGorgon> hey guys.. running 4.4.80 (4.5 beta 1) - how do I get a different wallpaper for each virtual desktop  ? I have already enabled "different widgets for each desktop" ?
<SandGorgon> RaGNORAK, I remember I had a problem and I fixed it.. let me dig it up for you
<RaGNORAK> oh thanks
<SandGorgon> RaGNORAK, you may need to set nvagp to 1 in your xorg - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/34043
<SandGorgon> RaGNORAK, dont bother about the bug's title (suspend/resume)
<wedo_> llutz: I used "sudo mv /home/user/.config/folder /home/.config/folder
<wedo_> now the folder gone and did not move to the destnation
<llutz> wedo_: ls -ld
<llutz> wedo_: ls -la /home                sorry
<wedo_> llutz: thank you i can see the folder in the result now
<wedo_> llutz: how can i move it back
<llutz> sudo mv /home/.config/folder /home/user/.config/folder
<wedo_> thank you so much llutz
<amgarching> hi, I've lost the taskbar applet, the KDE panel does not show window buttons anymore. How do I restore it?
<amgarching> this is kde 4.4.2
<amgarching> I looked at all available widgets, there is only a "Window list", but it is not what I am looking for
<amgarching> see also this http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=87896 there is no solution though
<amichair> amgarching: you can always delete the widget configuration file and let a default one be created anew (but then you obviously loose your current config)
<srikant> Hi there
<amgarching> amichair: that was "task manager plasmoid" that was missing. I got them back, those window buttons.
<amichair> amgarching: oh, good :-)
<amichair> hi srikant
<srikant> amichair: Hi How are you
<amichair> srikant: I'm good. If you have a kubuntu question, go ahead and ask it, and if someone here can help, they will.
<Lightning> Wow
<Lightning> I just upgraded to 9.10 and it fucked everything
<Lightning> My IRC colors are messed up. THe text is too small everywhere
<Lightning> Random image on my app launcher. This is gonna take some work to fix
<oxymoron> Can someone help me remove this KDE Desktop on Kickoff menu? http://imagebin.ca/view/5QJVwFb.html
<Lightning> ^^ Same problem
<oxymoron> Lightning: Good, then someone maybe could help us both ...
<Lightning> I just upgraded
<oxymoron> Lightning: one tip for you though, do clean install, never upgrade from one stable release to another ...
<Lightning> I'm pretty sre I can remove the KDE by editing the theme. So you have any idea where it's stored though?
<oxymoron> Sorry, no idea.
<oxymoron> It shouldnt be there at all, so freaking ugly I puke.
<oxymoron> and that search bar isnt centered and that search logo is ugly ..
<greatwall> awioorvnwm
<Lightning> What theme are you using?
<greatwall> wekl klwejfio w fmwklfjisof4nkkshdsicmw
<oxymoron> Lightning: Right now I have mixed a lot of different themes. One is called Amarezzio I think, one is perfection and so on.
<Lightning> I'm running Tradegy, with a dark window color
<Lightning> It looks nice except for that stupid KDE button
<oxymoron> I would like a light variant of perfection Window decorator. But I havent find anyone doing the perfect theme.
<oxymoron> Yeah KDE can go *** themselves with their logo ...
<oxymoron> They could at least do it in svg
<oxymoron> Hopefully KDE 4.5 will be polished everywhere :P
<Lightning> Sorry. Have to keep quitting.
<srikant> amichair: I've tried installing Kubuntu in OEM mode, unfortunately I could not see any option after next boot for option of Installing ALL PACKAGES from kubuntu DVD :-(
<srikant> amichair: One of my biggest headache is increasing the plasma digital clock size in the Kubuntu PANEL
<srikant> anyone who can help me in increasing the PLASMA DIGITAL CLOCK Size in the PANEL of kubuntu ???
<srikant> I've seen default clock sizes of fedora & open SUSE are bigger w.r.t to default panel height.
<ntz_prg> heya
<ntz_prg> how can i set a different wallpaper for my desktops ??
<ntz_prg> it has changed .. seems like from kde 3
<ntz_prg> i mean to have uniq wallpaper for each desktop
<anvar> hi
<anvar> it's anybody here ?
<ntz_prg> anvar: no, i'm only insulting bot
<anvar> )))
<anvar> i'm used ubuntu but today i decide used kubuntu
<ntz_prg> anvar: type "ntz_prg <COMMAND>" ,, you can try "help, insultme, insult", type "<COMMAND> help" for more
<anvar> help
<anvar> ))
<rww> ntz_prg: stop that.
<ntz_prg> rww: bad syntax! you .. pussycat :D
<anvar> Огромный писецц
<Pici> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shadeslayer> anvar: hi
<shadeslayer> anvar: what can we do to help?
<AAU|Vince> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<AAU|Vince> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<AAU|Vince> :)
<anvar> how are you ?
<shadeslayer> anvar: any issues you would like help with?
<srikant> anyone who can help me in increasing the PLASMA DIGITAL CLOCK Size in the PANEL of kubuntu ???
<lyhana8> hello I got a problem with aptitude, I fail to update the repositories list
<lyhana8> Unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:8118
<lyhana8> I think that related to privoxy/tor
<lyhana8> It fail when I do it as root, not when I do it as sudo
<Exilant> Hi, can someone tell me how to use the compose key properly in kubuntu lucid? works nicely in non-kde applications, e.g. compose.. gives the ellipsis … in xterm or firefox, but in konsole or other kde apps it gives a high dot ˙, ignoring my .XCompose and the standard compose files for my locale
<llutz> lyhana8: sudo grep -r 8118 /root/*
<srikant>  anyone who can help me in increasing the PLASMA DIGITAL CLOCK Size in the PANEL of kubuntu ???
<lyhana8> llutz: that's strange that it happen as root but not sudo
<llutz> lyhana8: so you as root set somewhere the proxy, reset it
<llutz> lyhana8: sudo grep -r 8118 /root/*
<llutz> lyhana8: sudo grep -r 8118 /etc/apt/*
<lyhana8> llutz: grep -r stuck on : grep: /root/../dev/mixer: Invalid argument
<llutz> lyhana8: whatever you did with your root-account, it should have links into /dev.   press ctrl-c to stop, find manually the file you set "http_proxy=127.0.0.1:8118" and change it
<lyhana8> llutz: to spare you some time: I'm not a newbie :). I don't set up any file manually
<llutz> lyhana8: but in at least one of your files, affecting the environment, the proxy is set. if you did or a ghost won't interest me at all
<ghostcube> grml
<lyhana8> llutz: that was just to emphase that I've no idea which file contain this setting
<basajaun> running 10.4 i can manage to run java applications java is installed and function in browser but nothing happen when I run a java sh script help?
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<basajaun> hi BluesKaj
<basajaun> how do I run a java pplicatiob in kubuntu 10.4
<amichair> !java | basajaun
<ubottu> basajaun: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<sushilcha> lyhana8:  check in /etc/environment
<amichair> hey BluesKaj
<basajaun> amichair Im have java installed and it works in browser
<BluesKaj> basajaun, dunno but the #java chat might help you
<lyhana8> sushilcha: nothing~
<llutz> lyhana8: /root/.profile /root/.bashrc
<amichair> basajaun: so what is the problem?
<lyhana8> llutz: sushilcha after the export it work fine, I'll look at the next reboot
<basajaun> amichait I have downloaded a java game I used to use successfully in previous version of kubuntu
<BluesKaj> basajaun, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<amichair> basajaun: are you getting an error?
<basajaun> when I extract the package it contains a.jar file and a sh file which used to launch the program but nothing happens at all
<BluesKaj> ok basajaun , Ill ask again do you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed , or just jre?
<basajaun> I have Jre BluesKaj  and sorry for not answering staight away
<BluesKaj> well then basajaun install kubuntu-retricted -extras, it come with the proper web browser java plugins and java-base required
<BluesKaj> err kubuntu-restricted-extras
<basajaun> but BluesKaj  the internet aspect works 100%
<amichairo> basajaun: if you run 'java -version'  command, what version do you see?
<basajaun> amichairo:  1.6.0_18
<amichairo> basajaun: what does the sh script do?
<basajaun> amichairo:   nothing
<amichairo> basajaun: btw 1.6.0_20 is the latest... strange that you have an older one - are you sure you're updated? (in 10.04 you need the partner repository enabled for java updates)
<BluesKaj> ok basajaun , have it your way
<basajaun> amichairo:  if I check on the java web site it says I have 1.6.0_20 installed
<amichairo> basajaun: maybe the plugin and command line are looking in different places... how about 'sudo update-alternatives -- config java'
<Montblanc> pretty please, have a look at this bug, thanks! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/591532
<shadeslayer_> Montblanc: please go to #ubuntu-bugs
<lumm> moin
<amichair> hmm... why did my nick change just then?
<lumm> is it me or im the only one with such a bug ? -> http://i49.tinypic.com/16byfjb.png
<BluesKaj> basajaun, check your sources.list and make sure all the deb urls aren't commented with a#
<BluesKaj> then sudo aptitude update
<lumm> to get the normal bar back i have to enable and disable the desktop effects after each start
<basajaun> ok BluesKaj
<lumm> (i never used those)
<BluesKaj> basajaun, the cdrom one should be commented , otherwise apt won't look at any other repos
<amichair> BluesKaj: maybe it would be safer to use software-properties-kde than modify sources directly?
<RaGNORAK> lumm try manually setting your monitor resolution it helped for me
<BluesKaj> amichair, time to get the feet wet , the package manager doesn't help users learn how to edit sources IMO
<RaGNORAK> oh and what is that win xp icon on your taskbar?
<amichair> BluesKaj: of course not, but some users may prefer being just users and getting their system to work - the advanced ones will know to ask for more :-)
<amichair> BluesKaj: just a thought :-)
<BluesKaj> amichair, yeah , I get your point , but if they don't want to get into the detsils , they usually say so in my experience.
<BluesKaj> err details
<amichair> BluesKaj: ah, ok
<srikant> amichair: You there ?
<srikant> amichair: I have one doubt and I haven't found anyone answering for that :
<srikant> amichair: anyone who can help me in increasing the PLASMA DIGITAL CLOCK Size in the PANEL of kubuntu ???
<amichair> srikant: I don't see a font size setting there... maybe if you remove the date part the time gets bigger?
<amichair> srikant: at least how it looks on my screen, there's not much room to make it bigger (unless the whole panel is made bigger?)
<srikant> amichair: Then how does Fedora & openSUSE are able to provide default digital clock with large size in the panel
<srikant> amichair: provided fixed default size of the panel.
<amichair> srikant: I don't know what other distros do. If you compare the settings between them, I'm sure you'll be able to find what's configured differently (font, bold, maybe a different clock widget?)
<srikant> amichair: where exactly I can find control settings of plasma widgets in kubuntu ?
<basajaun> well I have changed and opted for java jre open jdk was also installed
<amichair> srikant: right click on the clock, and select 'Digital Clock Settings'
<BluesKaj> basajaun, have you tried to install kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<srikant> amichair: :-) I have modified the settings there several times and never succeeded !!
 * BluesKaj takes a break b
<BluesKaj> bbl
<ahmed_> Hello all
<ahmed_> i need some help please ?
<basajaun> too late for BluesKaj  but restricted extras are up and running
<amichair> basajaun: did you run update-alternatives? and pick the latest sun jdk/jre?
<ahmed_> are theere any one who can help me ?
<amichair> !ask | ahmed_
<ubottu> ahmed_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<basajaun> and If I click on the java sh script file from console it says can access jar file
<ahmed_> ok thanks
<ahmed_> i have a problem with my monitor
<ahmed_> i have a Plug and Play Monitor
<amichair> basajaun: if you run it in a terminal, is there any output?
<ahmed_> and Ubuntu 10.04 can't detect it
<ahmed_> and i can't get the correct Modeline for it
<ahmed_> what i do please ?
<maco> ahmed_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ?
<basajaun> amichair:  and If I click on the java sh script file from console it says can access jar file
<amichair> basajaun: what do you mean click from console? click would be in GUI, and running the script manually via keyboard would be in console
<basajaun> ok amichair  I press ctrl +f2 and type jshisen .sh
<amichair> basajaun: is there any output?
<basajaun> command not found
<basajaun> file is executable
<amichair> basajaun: try ./jshisen.sh (you can use tab for autocompletion)
<amichair> before that, try 'cat jshisen.sh'. does it do anything other than 'java -jar <jar>'?
<basajaun> No such file or directory
<amichair> basajaun: if you type 'ls' do you see the files? is the current directory the one with the files in it?
<basajaun> basajaun@etchea:~/Documents/jShisen-1$ lsinstall.cmd  jShisen.jar  jShisen.sh  jsos2.ico  jswin.ico
<llutz> basajaun: ./jShisen.sh  linux is case sensitive
<amichair> basajaun: maybe you mixed the case in the previous commands (it is case-sensitive)
<basajaun> no I do not understand anything been using this little program for years on previous version of Kubuntu
<amichair> basajaun: try running 'java -jar jShisen.jar' (copy exactly with the same case). What is the output?
<basajaun> amichair: Unable to access jarfile jShisen.jar
<basajaun> if I run terminal from folder with the command you just gave me it starts
<basajaun> amichair:  if I run terminal from folder with the command you just gave me it starts
<amichair> basajaun: so it's working OK when you start it this way?
<basajaun> yes bit akward but works so I guess
<amichair> basajaun: how did you run it in the past? not from a command line?
<basajaun> no before it would start from script but so may things have changed this is an old application 2004 so...
<amichair> basajaun: from the same terminal that just worked, if you run './jShisen.sh', does it work?
<basajaun> yes if I open terminal from folder
<BluesKaj> amichair, what about copying the exe file to /usr/bin/ ?
<amichair> BluesKaj: exe file?
<BluesKaj> oops thinking in windows again , the runfile
<amichair> I think when he clicks the script in gui it doesn' use the current directory, and when he opens a terminal it does
<basajaun> yes amichair sounds right other wiase it would indeed work
<amichair> or, java is not on the path when running from gui (but that doesn't make immediate sense to me)
<amichair> basajaun: are you running it by clicking in Dolphin? or something else?
<basajaun> dolphin
<amichair> basajaun: small chance - maybe it needs a restart to see the updated paths?
<basajaun> small chances are to be tried Iĺl do that and thank you for your help amichair , much appreciated!
<amichair> basajaun: my pleasure. I'm curious as to why it's not working... but at least we narrowed down when it does :-)
<basajaun> ;) well I restart and let you know  amichair
<ahmed_> please who can tell me where i found a Driver for a S3 graphic unichrome pro for Mother Board P4M800
<ahmed_> i have try the openchrome
<ahmed_> but not working
<BluesKaj> !openchrome
<BluesKaj> !pm | ahmed_
<ubottu> ahmed_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ahmed_> ok sorry
<ahmed_> but i ask and any one help me
<amichair> ahmed_: that means nobody here at the moment knows the answer. Try again a little later, and hopefully someone will join that will be able to help.
<ahmed_> amichair : ok thanks
<basajaun> amichair:  no luck lol
<basajaun> but at least I can use the app from the folder
<basajaun> but its intriguing all the same
<Riddell> ** testers needed for KDE SC 4.5 beta 2 on 10.04
<basajaun> bye all
<amichair> basajaun: I think it might be a Dolphin bug/wishlist, as I find a similar one for konqueror (executing files not in the current directory)
<amichair> oh, ahem.
<Smartie> I need help creating a touch keyboard and periodic table program for kubunu
<Smartie> Anyone who can help, please join #Multitouch.
<Smartie> Hello? is anyone here??
<mfraz74> Looks like there are some updates in the kubuntu beta backports ppa
<amichair> mfraz74: I think Riddell was just looking for vulenteers to check the KDE 4.5 SC backport (I hope I'm not mixing up ppas)
<mfraz74> amichair: they're 4.4.85 which I suppose is 4.5 beta
<Riddell> mfraz74: that's KDE SC 4.5 beta 2, it hasn't been announced yet because we're waiting on some testers
<Riddell> if you want to test install it and let us know how it works in #kubuntu-devel
<mfraz74> riddell: is digikam 1.3 going to be in that?
<Riddell> mfraz74: not currently
<mfraz74> ok
<tzanger> good afternoon
<tzanger> is there a way I can inquire the system about WHAT was changed when apt tells me there are new updates?
<tzanger> I mean I see there's an xserver update... sounds good but what was changed?
<amichair> tzanger: there's apt-listchanges
<tzanger> amichair: verynice. thank you
<llutz> tzanger: aptitude changelog package
<tzanger> ahh it's not installed by default, that's why
<tzanger> nothing in kpackagekit?
<BluesKaj> llutz, iasked earlier about removiing makeactive in grub were you referring to legacy grub ?
<BluesKaj> oh well, stuff to do ...bbl
<amichair> why does apt-listchanges install exim?
<st-fl> hi. in kde i can select keyboard klayouts and switch them by clicking on the flag. is there a layout for IPA signs, too?
<vbgunz_> I just scanned a receipt in gimp. autocrop does not work. there is a very obvious huge border around the image and it never autocrops. the colored background stays put. whats wrong?
<amichair> what video editor could y'all recommend?
<vbgunz_> I can almost swear gimp is just broken. no joke, autocrop doesn't work when I am 99% convinced it should and the scissors are in no way obvious. I go around the entire selection, get back to the first dot and nothing happens. I can definitely select something but anything further deals with the entire image. really?
<alesan> hi, what is a LIGHTWEIGHT application to hear streaming music?
<alesan> not amarok please
<raindog> cli or gui?
<alesan> well, gui is ok
<alesan> as long as it small :)
<alesan> my god amarok takes 700MB of RAM!
<hawkI> whats it doing? storing the entire CD data image in memory?
<raindog> Can't recall if mpd does streaming, but I think it does.
<tsimpson> alesan: are you sure it's actually using 700MB of RAM
<alesan> tsimpson, I just restarted amarok right now; htop tells me VIRT 1263M RES 103M but this parameter gets worse after several hours
<tsimpson> alesan: which, VIRT or RES?
<tsimpson> you can generally ignore the value of VIRT
<alesan> RES, but let me run it for a while
<alesan> I just recently upgraded to 10.04
<alesan> anyway
<tsimpson> if it is using that much memory, you should probably report a bug
<alesan> amarok is just bloated
<alesan> from my personal point of view
<tsimpson> if you want something a little smaller than amarok, try vlc
<alesan> I liked the previous version of amarok, now I was so overwelmed by all these unnecessary functions that I wrote my own media player
<alesan> but my app does not support streaming
<tsimpson> kmplayer is another alternative
<alesan> oh ok
<amichair> how much RES should the X process be taking?
<tsimpson> that depends on what/how much X is doing
<raindog> Isn't there an issue with Xorg and nvidia drivers currently?
<amichair> tsimpson: such as?
<tsimpson> what windows are open, how many images, what parts are visible, how often an application repaints, lots of things
<amichair> I'm using nvidia drivers. currently X RES is 220M, which seems a bit on the high side
<tsimpson> mine is using ~100MB
<raindog> 540 here.  Since 10.04 Xorg has been hungry.
<amichair> I've got almost 4 days uptime. will keep monitoring to see if it grows with time, I suppose
<tanderson_> My xorg was getting nuts. I tried the nouvea driver for a while and didn't have a problem. reinstalled the nvidia and turned off desktop effects and it has been pretty tame.
<raindog> I think I read about xorg and the newest nvidia drivers not playing well together.  I have 3 days of uptime and moderate desktop effects.
<amichair> well, at least it's a known issue, and someone will fix it eventually. Most memory leaks the devs don't believe exist (until you find them urself, if you have the time)
<tsimpson> there's not much anyone can do about the nvidia driver, except the nvidia people
<amichair> tsimpson: true. But I think they're ok as such, no?
<raindog> tsimpson: yep.
<tsimpson> I don't use an nvidia card, I'm quite happy with my intel chip :)
<raindog> tsimpson: A friend of mine is sending me another graphics card, but alas it too is nividia.  However, it will be better than my onboard one.
<amichair> I have an onboard NVidia 9300. It was my compromise of not spending extra on a graphics card, and getting pretty good performance and support. I've been pretty happy with it.
<raindog> amichair: I don't recall the model number of mine,but I too looked at as cost cutting measure.  I have actually been surprised by how decent it is.
<amichair> it's actually an Intel GPU (GMA500) that stands between kubuntu and my netbook :-(
<ArGGu^^> Just noticed that my kubuntu installation automatically installs security updates even though I have set that it should only notify about updates :S
<ArGGu^^> Has anyone else this behavior in kubuntu?
<alesan> how do you configure so that everything is automatic?
<alesan> I do not understand why it bother asking the user what to do
<ArGGu^^> alesan you can only set the security updates to automatically
<ArGGu^^> why everything should be automatic :D
<alesan> because my mom does not know what is an update
<alesan> and I am 6000miles away
<ArGGu^^> O_o seriously
<alesan> why are you surprised, your mother knows how to deal with updates?
<amichair> ArGGu^^: I just noticed this issue today as well
<ArGGu^^> amichair ok just noticed there is also bug report in launchpad
<amichair> if u got a link, I'll add my vote. Or fix it, when I have the time :-)
<ArGGu^^> amichair the bug report link?
<amichair> ArGGu^^: ya
<ArGGu^^> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/+bug/586497
<amichair> ArGGu^^: Thanks.
<raindog> Is there a way to reorder the activities list?
<bbeck> I did an aptitude update this morning, and I noticed a have a lot of updates pending (Current status: 173 updates [+18], 352 new [+3].) Most of which are being kept back, but I imagine they are waiting on a dependency.  I was wondering if anyone knew of anything being released today.  I don't see anything on the kubuntu.org site.
<raindog> bbeck: 4.5b2  was released today.
<amichair> bbeck: if you use the lucid proposed backports ppa, KDE SC 4.5 Beta was uploaded today
<bbeck> awesome!  thank you.
<amichair> bbeck: if you're gonna give it a shot, Riddell will be happy to hear your feedback
<tsimpson> raindog: please note that it's not released to the general public, only for testing at the moment
<raindog> tsimpson: Yes, I am aware of that fact.
<ArGGu^^> btw is there ever change that kubuntu would change it release cycle so that when new kde is released there would be new kubuntu?
<raindog> I typically test out betas.
<ArGGu^^> it would be nice :)
<ArGGu^^> but would it make things bit harder because kubuntu and ubuntu are using same repositories?
<jaime> hi, fresh 10.4, sending thunderbird mail with attachment freezes the whole machine in mid progress, not even magic sysrq works. no problems without attachment, no problem receiving mail+attachment, no problem displaying/saving those. reinstalled TB, started off fresh profile, to no avail. any ideas
<st-fl> hi. how can i use IPA keyboard layout?
<patch> народ
<patch> нужна помощь
<FloodBotK1> patch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> !ru | patch
<ubottu> patch: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tanderson_> is there a setting in akregator that limits the number of articles to fetch? if so, where is it? I can't find it.
<raindog> Question:  In 4.5b2 is right clicking functionality removed intentionally from app icons in the new notification area?
<raindog> For instance, starting, pausing Amarok?
<shadeslayer> raindog: hmm... that is a known issue,idk if its intentional or not
<shadeslayer> raindog: maybe #kde can enlighten you?
<raindog> shadeslayer: Thanks.  Yeah, good idea.  It's not a big deal for me, just am curious.
<epicbeardman> raindog: I know they're working on the systray right now, so it might be borked.
<shadeslayer> raindog: btw its working for some people :)
<raindog> shadeslayer: Hmm.  Strange.
<gorgonizer> raindog: I am having issues with the SystemTray as well..
<epicbeardman> since there are quite a few 4.5 beta users, might I ask what's new besides notification area, info widget, and kmail?
<epicbeardman> (oh, and tiling)
<shadeslayer> epicbeardman: bug fixes :P
<shadeslayer> epicbeardman: checkout the kde 4.5 beta 2 announcement page
<epicbeardman> ok. I was just wondering if they snuck in some features without mentioning ;)
<shadeslayer> now why would they do that? :P
<epicbeardman> I would do it as a treat. Thousands of users would go `oh wow, they didn't mention that, cool!'
<epicbeardman> of course, probably just as many would be mad.
<gorgonizer> epicbeardman: kmail (the whole of KDEPIM in fact) is still at KDE 4.4 due to KDEPIM being ported to use Akonadi
<epicbeardman> gorgonizer: do you know if the port will likely be done by 4.5
<epicbeardman> ?
<gorgonizer> epicbeardman: from what I understood, it was aniticipated to be released 1 month after the first Beta of KDE SC 4.5, so I would certainly hope so..
<epicbeardman> k. I had some issues with kontact and akonadi, but I understood it was still pretty early code.
<epicbeardman> any kstars users here with a telescope?
<markit> my daddy's laptop had 8.xx, I've installed from scratch kubuntu 10.04, but now wireless connection keeps dropping! Any tip?
<^Lightning^> markit:  what laptop?
<shadeslayer> markit: try the plasma-widget-networkmanager and/or WICD if its a nm problem,if its a driver problem try the wireless backport modules in the repo
<markit> shadeslayer: maybe better the backport modules first... what is the package named?
<shadeslayer> markit: linux-backports-modules-wireless-
<shadeslayer> you need to put your kernel version after that
<markit> shadeslayer: thaks. A known regression?
<markit> and isn't enough having ppa repo ?
<shadeslayer> markit: hmm.. dont know :)
<epicbeardman> before we make suggestions, shouldn't we ask what model wireless card it is?
<^Lightning^> Exaactly
<^Lightning^> I bet it's Atheros
<epicbeardman> ath would probably work, though, right?
<epicbeardman> it's most likely either ath or bcm
<epicbeardman> but I thought ath5k and ath9k covered 99%
<^Lightning^> I have ath. I'm using Karmic. It doesn'
<^Lightning^> t work
<epicbeardman> markit: have you tried running the restricted drivers installer?
<epicbeardman> ^Lightning^: interesante.
<^Lightning^> I did mess around when I was Jaunty. Than I upgraded from the package manager today.
<^Lightning^> Gonna go to Lucid tomorrow
<markit> epicbeardman: I don't know about them... but I think are supported by Free software, otherwise should not work at all
<^Lightning^> markit: WHAT LAPTOP DOES YOUR FATHER HAVE?
<Pici> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<epicbeardman> more specifically, what is the make & model of the wireless card?
<markit> ^Lightning^: sorry, I'm switching head between this pc and that laptop, trying your suggestions, so I missed some piece of conversation
<shadeslayer> markit: if you can tell us the model no. of the card we can help better :)
<markit> the laptop is an acer travelmate 7720g
<markit> 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<markit> (lspci output)
<markit> Kernel driver in use: iwlagn
<^Lightning^> Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG (dual-band tri-mode 802.11a/b/g)
<marcnarc> Anyone having problems starting amarok after updating to SC 4.4.4?
<markit> ok, so I'll try the plasma widget network manager first? (seems not installed by default)
<markit> or do you think is a driver issue?
<shadeslayer> markit: try the plasma widget first ;)
<markit> shadeslayer: can't find locally nor from internet
<markit> (looking for "network" keyword)
<shadeslayer> markit: cant you connect the latop via ethernet?
<shadeslayer> would be easier that way...
<markit> shadeslayer: sure, I'm ssh there
<shadeslayer> !info plasma-widget-networkmanager
<ubottu> Package plasma-widget-networkmanager does not exist in lucid
<shadeslayer> !info plasma-widget-networkmanagement | markit
<ubottu> markit: plasma-widget-networkmanagement (source: plasma-widget-networkmanagement): Network Management widget for KDE4 Plasma. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9~svn1112085-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 95 kB, installed size 296 kB
<markit> and I can aptitude from cable (otherwise wireless connection lasts only few seconds...)
<shadeslayer> markit: thats the package name :)
<markit> shadeslayer: funny, aptitude search network | grep -i manager does not show it
<markit> I'll investigate later
<markit> ah, manaGEMENT
<markit> lol
<markit> I'm tired and probably blind ;)
<shadeslayer> markit: :P
 * markit crosses his fingers
<markit> :(
<markit> dropped after some seconds
<shadeslayer> markit: again?
<shadeslayer> markit: which kernel?
<shadeslayer> i have the same card.. :)
<^Lightning^> Anyone here can help me with an AR242x?'
<markit> argh, I've put the network plasma in teh taskbar, but showed a grayed rectangle
<markit> I did "remove panel" but removed the whole taskbar
<markit> and of course you can't restore easely
 * markit hunts for his note about how to restore it
<shadeslayer> markit: oh no no,you need to add the network manager needs to be added in systray
<shadeslayer> markit: right click on desktop > add panel
<markit> 2.6.32-22-generic
<markit> add panel adds an empty one
<shadeslayer> markit: ok,try installing the backports modules,that should help
<shadeslayer> markit: yeah,that it does
<shadeslayer> fill it up with stuff you like :P
<markit> hahaha, I try to reset to default instead
<markit> maybe I'm lazy, maybe I'm a little irritade by this aproach
<markit> irritated
<markit> I'm always in fear of removing it when I work with plasmoids, that's not good
<^Lightning^> Just lock widgets when yo're done
<shadeslayer> markit: ah to reset it to default just remove your .kde folder in ~
<markit> rm ~/kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<markit> (after a service kdm stop
<markit> )
<markit> shadeslayer: so you have the same kernel + wireless chipset I have, you don't have any drop, and you are using restricted modules?
<shadeslayer> markit: actually im using a newer kernel
<markit> btw, probably I've to add an additiona backport repo, can't find any useful restricted package
<markit> shadeslayer: oh, me too please! how can I do?
 * markit wants 2.6.34
<shadeslayer> markit: its the .35 kernel and i did experience some drops on the 34 kernels
<markit> shadeslayer: so having it working with restricted modules is only a hope
<markit> I thought intel wireless chipset were the best supported by Free software
<shadeslayer> markit: well sort of,you could always remove the modules
<shadeslayer> markit: yes,but the backports modules are simply newer git snapshots of the drivers
<markit> linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-22-generic OR linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic ?
<markit> or both?
<shadeslayer> markit: the second one
<shadeslayer> its a generic package for the modules
<markit> ok, better reboot then (old M$Craops habbits, lol)
<shadeslayer> markit: newer kernels can be found at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<shadeslayer> markit: /!\ USE WITH CAUTION /!\
<markit> shadeslayer: well "I'll use IF DESPERATE" lol
<shadeslayer> markit: hehe :)
<soee_> is it possible to put 2 panels at the top of the screen?
<markit> can't tell my daddy that each upgrade we face lots of problems
<soee_> i mean second one under firs one
<shadeslayer> soee_: yeah,but you wont be access one of them
<markit> to be sincere, with foss is always a risk... my life is full of unespected regressions that ruin all your work
<soee_> "/
<shadeslayer_> markit: gtg ciao
<markit> can't put that damn plasmoiod on it's place
<markit> shadeslayer_: oh, thanks A LOT
<shadeslayer_> np :)
<markit> do't know if will work, but thanks a lot anyway
<markit> :)
<shadeslayer_> markit: what you can also do is rmmod the module and modprobe it again
<shadeslayer_> just to check if it does the trick :P
<shadeslayer_> markit: sudo rmmod iwlagn;sudo modprobe iwlagn
<markit> shadeslayer_: thaks, but I've already rebooted, put the damn plasmoid on teh desktop and I'm testing it
<markit> urgh :(
<markit> disconnected again
<markit> now the pasmoid shows nothing (no wierd nor wireless)
<markit> form bad to worse :(
<KjetilK> Within a couple of days, on two different systems, the plasma networkmanagement widget has failed on me
<KjetilK> and it doesn't seem to start on a restart
<KjetilK> so far, I've used it only for wired connections
<markit> mmm connection seems to drop exactly after 30 seconds...
<KjetilK> I don't know where to start, really
<markit> KjetilK: I've removed and reput on teh desktop, seems to list the connections again
 * markit tries 2.6.35rc1 kernel, brrrr
<KjetilK> hmmm
<KjetilK> one weird thing, I seem to have installed both plasma-widget-network-manager and plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<markit> shadeslayer_: kernel 2.3.35rc1 seems did the trick, can't thank you enough (and all the others that have helped at the beginning)
<shadeslayer_> markit: awesome :D
<markit> shadeslayer_: well, scaring! hope new kernel does not wipe out the hard disk ;P
<shadeslayer_> markit: can you file a bug against the 22 kernel?
<shadeslayer_> markit: nah its pretty stable....
<markit> shadeslayer_: I'll go to holiday for some days tomorrow, have no time right now
<shadeslayer_> markit: sure no problem
 * KjetilK removes the former
<markit> wondering also if is a kubuntu-introduced bug or upstream
<markit> in any case, I've learned also that if you want a plasmoid in the systray, you have to right click on systray and select "add" from there
<markit> to be sincere, is not intuitive at all
<markit> (the "modal" aproach is a bad design one)
<contrast> Greets, everyone... Anyone using the KDE 4.5 Beta 2 packages yet? I'm wondering about stability, etc. :)
<shadeslayer_> contrast: yes you can upgrade but all the usual beta warnings apply
<markit> well, I can't put there :( maybe i'm too tired
<abdullah> s.a
<markit> contrast: belive me, you are in trouble enough just running the "stable" things, don't hurt yourself! :)
<contrast> markit: point taken, thanks. :)
<KjetilK> can I start the network management widget from command line somehow?
<contrast> KjetilK: knetworkmanager
<KjetilK> contrast, isn't that a different program?
<contrast> markit: Speaking strictly in terms of stability, how would you rate 4.5 so far, compared to 4.4?
<bbeck> If I "aptitude upgrade" and I get a message about conflicts (e.g. conflict: 1) how can I go about finding out what that conflict is?
<contrast> KjetilK: Erm, well it's a system tray applet, which is what I assumed you meant by "widget." :)
<KjetilK> contrast, I'm not quite sure myself, but I was under the impression that the plasma widget is different from the knetworkmanager app...
<markit> contrast: I've no idea, I'm fighting since some hours with troubles with 2.6.2 kernel and 4.4.4 kde, so...
<contrast> markit: Ohh ok. Well, good luck with that. :)
<contrast> KjetilK: Well, there *is* a Network Manager Plasma widget in the plasma-widget-networkmanagement package, but it's not recommended for use as it's supposedly pretty unstable.
<KjetilK> contrast, oh, ok
<contrast> KjetilK: knetworkmanager, the system tray applet which is installed by default, is probably what you want. ;)
<KjetilK> then, that's probably what's bitten me
<contrast> KjetilK: Ohh, you installed the widget?
<KjetilK> hmmm, I didn't make a conscious decision about doing that on either system, but yeah...
<contrast> hehe... Just selected all the packages that started with "plasma-widget-" and clicked Install, eh? I've done that a time or two myself.
<basajaun> amichair: ?
<contrast> KjetilK: You'll want to be sure to remove the widget from your desktop *before* uninstalling the package. Sometimes Plasma goes nuts if it can't find a widget that's supposed to be on the desktop.
<KjetilK> contrast, I always use aptitude, so no :-)
<KjetilK> and it isn't running
<KjetilK> hmpf
<basajaun> just to let you know  concerning the intriguing java application- creating a short cut on desktop to jShisen  opens it straight away renewed thanks for earlier on bye
 * KjetilK logs out and gets the box connected with /etc/network/interfaces
<KjetilK> OK, now I've got knetworkmanager in, but it just sits there and says "Unmanaged"
<KjetilK> what can I do about that?
<^Lightning^> I got a problem. Just prgraded to Karmic. network manager won't let me enable wireless
 * KjetilK found http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkManager
<^Lightning^> No
<^Lightning^> as in I can't see any networks at all
<^Lightning^> AR242x
<contrast> ^Lightning^: First, open /etc/network/interfaces (Alt+F2 -> kdesudo kate /etc/network/interfaces), then place a # at the beginning of every line under "iface lo inet loopback". Save and exit...
<contrast> Then, in a terminal (Alt+F2 -> konsole), run the following commands: sudo service networking restart; sudo service network-manager restart
<^Lightning^> no lines below iface xxxxxxxx
<^Lightning^> auto lo
<^Lightning^> iface lo inet loopback
<^Lightning^> Tha'ts it
<contrast> ^Lightning^: Oook... Then let's have a look at /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state. Could you pastebin the contents of that file?
<^Lightning^> 1 min
<shadeslayer_> contrast: btw ever tried the network manager with WICD backend? does it work>
<contrast> shadeslayer_: Never tried it. NM generally does the job for me. :)
<shadeslayer_> hmm.. my nm doesnt connect to WEP networks sometimes :P
<^Lightning^> I did that with a kdesudo kate
<^Lightning^> Either empty, or non existent
<KjetilK> Hmmmm, all I get when I set managed=true and then restart network-manager is "Network Management disabled"
<KjetilK> and indeed, the state says so too
<contrast> KjetilK: Pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces and /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state files?
<contrast> ^Lightning^: I just googled "ar242x wireless ubuntu" (no quotes) and it showed several promising hits. Sounds like a hardware issue, so I'd start there. :)
<^Lightning^> I've tried it all before
<^Lightning^> Nothing works. It worked for a week and stopped suddenly
<contrast> "hardware issue" as in you're missing a module.
<contrast> ^Lightning^: So you installed madwifi?
<mirza> I allso had wireless problems sicne last week and kernel update i think
<mirza> knetworkmanager is disabled allways
<mirza> bu wicd seems to work for me
<contrast> Or do you mean it was working out of the box?
<^Lightning^> I did something
<^Lightning^> From some guide
<^Lightning^> Now it's all screwed up
<contrast> Did you save said guide to your bookmarks by any chance? That doesn't really give me much to go on. ;)
<shadeslayer_> or maybe check your history :P
<^Lightning^> I have a guide in my bookmarks
<^Lightning^> But I don't think it
<^Lightning^> it's THAT one.
<KjetilK> contrast, OK, I have to get it back on the net with interfaces to do that, just a minute
<KjetilK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/447411/
<KjetilK> shouldn't be any surprises there...
<contrast> brb, phone...
<contrast> KjetilK: sudo mv /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state ~; sudo service network-manager restart
<mukitu> hej everyone. I installed fglrx which worked quite well but I can't activete composite in KDE. fglrxinfo gives me no errors
<contrast> KjetilK: Then just restart KNetworkManager
<tinti> Hi, I want to change notifications from bottom/up to left/right where exactly is the source code of notificatio widget on taskbar
<tinti> ?
<KjetilK> contrast, ah, there, finally
<Scunizi> How do you get kmail to Forward and email with an attachment.. so far I've found it strips the attachment
<KjetilK> since I had used ifup -a -i /root/interfaces, I had to ifdown that first, kill knetworkmanager, which appeared to be hanging, then restart network-manager, then start knetworkmanager
<KjetilK> thanks a lot
<shadeslayer_> Scunizi: tried googling? ( ive only just started using kmail )
<contrast> glad to help. :)
<tazz> i am trying to install dependencies for building kde on 10.04, is there any replacement for the libcaptury-dev package ?
<tazz> it seems to be dropped.
<shadeslayer_> tazz: one sec
<shadeslayer_> !find libcaptury-dev
<ubottu> Package/file libcaptury-dev does not exist in lucid
<shadeslayer_> tazz: what depends on it?
<tazz> shadeslayer_, its mentioned at http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4/Kubuntu_and_Debian
<shadeslayer_> tazz: btw #kubuntu-devel might have more idea on this
<tazz> shadeslayer_, yup
<shadeslayer_> tazz: its a optional dep
<tazz> shadeslayer_, yes i know, i am ignoring it for now. But i just wanted to make sure i was not missing something before i modify the documentation :)
<shadeslayer_> tazz: :)
<shadeslayer_> tazz: you can pull in all the deps with apt-get build-dep kdebase-workspace
<shadeslayer_> well... most of them,those are the deps that the official packages were built against
<tazz> yup
<tazz> well the page could be outofdate
<shadeslayer_> probably...
<hagabaka> I hate when newer versions of KDE are on ppa, they cause some programs/plasmoids to be removed
<shadeslayer> hagabaka: thats because upstream KDE removed them
<hagabaka> oh
#kubuntu 2010-06-10
<hagabaka> shadeslayer_: in this case (plasma-widget-smooth-tasks), it was in kubuntu repository, but not in KDE, and now it gets removed because of dependency conflicts
<shadeslayer_> hagabaka: i still have smooth tasks
<hagabaka> with KDE 4.5 beta packages from kubuntu-ppa/beta?
<shadeslayer_> oh wait... i think i compiled it
<shadeslayer_> hagabaka: have to go for now.. really sleepy :P
<shadeslayer_> hagabaka: ill have a look at in 1-2 days,ok?
<hagabaka> good night
<hagabaka> ok
<shadeslayer_> hagabaka: ill upload it in the PPA on friday night probably :)
<hagabaka> cool, thanks
<shadeslayer_> np
<Thinkerer68> I am having trouble playing some files in Kaffeine, and I have a good idea of why but don't know how to proceed. Can anyone offer assistance?
<hagabaka> is anyone else using kde 4.5 packages and seeing "the name org.kde.ActivityManager is not provided by any service files" on the tab on the right edge of the screen?
<solidturtle> hello I have some gnome app launched at the beginning of my session automatically where can I configure it?
<Typos_King> solidturtle:    system settings > advanced > autostart
<solidturtle> Typos_King: yes I would like if all autostart app are present here because I didn't see a lot last time
<Typos_King> k
<prsn> Hello, I've installed Kubuntu, but I prefer to use Xmonad most of the time. However, there are a  bunch of nice KDE things that it becomes difficult to access, for instance the clean logout  features in the KMenu. Is there a way to run the Kmenu, or the panel it lives in, from within a  different window manager?
<Typos_King_> don't think so
<Typos_King_> you can run another 'window manager', yes, but KDE uses Kwin for those panels stuff
<Typos_King_> so, you can run xmonad if you wish, and still use kde desktop manager, and run kde apps
<rww> actually, you can change window manager from Default Applications in System Settings, and still have the panel.
<rww> it works fine without kwin.
<rww> whether tiling window managers play nice with panels is another story
<prsn> hmm
<Typos_King_> really?
<prsn> for me the 'use a different window manager' button is grayed out
<Typos_King_> never bothered myself, I use IceWM
<prsn> and use Kwin is selected, even though I'm in xmonad right now...
<rww> prsn: yeah, that option isn't compatible with some window managers. i forget what the criterion is.
<rww> I use it with openbox, works fine.
<prsn> also, is there just a nice way to log out from the command line? google turned up lots of people recommending a long dcop line, but I get ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!
<prsn> which is maybe because that advice is pre-KDE4?
<Typos_King_> can't say
<prsn> and if it's true that i can run that panel in other window managers, how can i start it manually?
<Typos_King_> I usually from the command line do either reboot or poweroff :)
<rww> dunno. the correct way of doing it in xmonad is mod-shift-q
<rww> (logging out, that is)
<Typos_King_> yeah, you can do that too, set a keybinding to the logout command for your window manager
<prsn> ah, ok... that will do everything nice and cleanly? I'm trying to make sure Konsole's session restore works properly.
<Typos_King_> prsn:    the logout command will be 'window manager' dependent, maybe you were using a KDE/kwin command for another WM
<Typos_King_> reason why  you got the DCOP error
<prsn> ok... thanks guys! Going to try it
<chris122380> ubuntu wifi works but when I install Kubuntu-desktop the KDE wifi not work, why is that?
<chris122380> the kde network manager sees no wifi networks but gnome dose
<chris122380> ubuntu 10.04 with Kubuntu-desktop
<chris122380> :-(
<chris122380> ubuntu wifi works but when I install Kubuntu-desktop the KDE wifi not work, why is that?
<chris122380> the kde network manager sees no wifi networks but gnome dose
<chris122380> ubuntu 10.04 with Kubuntu-desktop
<Lord_Rahl> Anyone else have a problem trying to share a folder with samba on 10.04? Mine will not accept the user & password even thuo you have done 'smbpasswd -a username' & 'smbpasswd -e username'?
<Lord_Rahl> wow! no one uses samba. :)
<jorge_> hello
<jorge_> how to delete wine
<jorge_> because when i running the program thare are install geve me a error
<jorge_> how remove wine
<jorge_> hello some one can help me please
<DarthFrog> jorge_: sudo apt-get remove wine
<jorge_> DarthFrog remove all the program installed
<DarthFrog> jorge_: You have something seriously wrong then.
<jorge_> that when I run any program gives me error
<jorge_> yes
<DarthFrog> I suggest you backup your data and re-install Kubuntu.
<jorge_> you think is Kubuntu is the problem
<DarthFrog> Well, it seems to me that if every program gives an error and trying to uninstall a package wants to remove everything, yes, I think you might just have a bad install.
<DarthFrog> It may not be Kubuntu that caused the problem, though.
<josephnexus> hi there, I'm working with kontact and I'm wondering how to make multiple todo lists
<jorge_> I  hav DacEasy program of account when i going to use or open and doing something
<jorge_> DacEasy es going to close
<quonion> yo
<quonion> i seek some who will discribe me how to conect wi-fi
<nico__> quick question, how do i fix an issue i am having with my .deb file loader. when i try to install any .deb program when i click to install it the installition box to open it comes up but then disappears and never installs the program. why?
<jules> hi
<nico__> <jules>could be anything, run dpkg -i filename.deb and see what its problem it
<SandGorgon> how does one setup an external monitor on Kubuntu 10.04 ?
<Zhenya> hi guys
<Zhenya> can anyone help me to get a webcam working?
<Zhenya> can anyone help me to get a webcam working?
<ubuntu> hi!
<ubuntu> What is desktop activity?
<Zhenya> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<ubuntu> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<ubuntu> what is desktop activity?????????//
<ubuntu> !activity
<ubuntu> !desktop activity
<Zhenya> desktop activity is settings of all your desktop things (at least thats what i thing)
<Zhenya> *think
<ubuntu> uhm
<ubuntu> Kubuntu is complex than Ubuntu
<Zhenya> kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE running as the window manager instead of gnome
<Zhenya> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<ubuntu> What about Compiz for Kubuntu ?
<ubuntu> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<ubuntu> Compiz for kUbuntu?
<bazhang> install ccsm
<bazhang> !ccsm | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Zhenya> can anyone help me to get a webcam working?
<bazhang> ubuntu, then /join #compiz
<Zhenya> can anyone help me to get a webcam working?
<sushilcha> i was testing new kde 4.5 beta2 and can't seem to have blur effect.. in intel 945GM
<sushilcha> is it not supported yet in intel 945 cards?
<aperson> is there a keyboard shortcut to make a window snap to the left or right of the screen like you can do via dragging?
<aperson> nvm, got it: ctrl+shift+left/right
<bbeck> I finally got KDE 4.5 Beta 2 installed, and was wondering if anyone knew how to get the new plasma blur effect working?
<bbeck> I checked glxinfo, and I have GL_ARB_fragment_program.
<sushilcha> anybody successful with blur effect in intel 945?
<bbeck> sushilcha: I believe that is the card that I have (though don't remember how to check), and even though I have the proper extension, it doesn't seem to work.  Then again this is a beta release.
<sushilcha> bbeck: yes rite, u can check it with "lspci | grep Intel"
<sushilcha> bbeck: i was worried that it might not be available in final release as well or.. may be it is intel driver problem?
<bbeck> sushilcha: according to lspci I have: Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<bbeck> I hope it's available, because it looks really sharp, and would solve the problem of readablility of plasmoids.
<sushilcha> bbeck: yes, hope so :)
<sushilcha> i think it's opengl3 thing, and intel is yet to release driver supporting opengl3? i am not pretty sure though
<bbeck> What features are you liking about 4.5?  I got it installed this afternoon, so I haven't found anything huge yet.
<bbeck> I'm plus minus on the restructuring of System Settings, I had just gotten used to the previous layout.  Though I imagine I'll get used to this one too.
<sushilcha> yeah not much, blur effect is not working :( and that's buggin me hehe
<sushilcha> i guess i'll rollback to 4.4.4
<solidturtle> Hi I have installed kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu and when I am connecting to kde session I have the gnome-keyring app launched automatically I looked in System > Advanced > Applications Start automatically and there is no other gnome app activitated, how do I remove the gnome keyring app automatically launched in kde?
<bbeck> lol, that was one of the things that really got me excited about this release too.
<sushilcha> however i seem to like new arrangement in systemsettings.. and customizing desktop themes is better now
<sushilcha> solidturtle: hav u tried killing gnome-keyring and login again
<sushilcha> i think it might be because of restoring of old session u r getting gnome-keyring again ??
<solidturtle> sushilcha: good idea thx!
<lyhana8> hello which package do you advice for ripping music CD ?
<lyhana8> dolphin seem able to do it but don't grab any information about the tracks
<Kubry> Maybe in that cd there's no information about the tracks. It happened to me in my cds.
<lyhana8> Kubry: oh right. I'll see with others CDs.
<Kubry> Hello. Anybody of you use Ktimetracker?
<ilyak> hi *
<ilyak> I've installed a 64-bit 10.4 kubuntu, and I have a problem:
<ilyak> It hangs when I try to login, showing blank screen with cursor
<ilyak> In .xsession-error it complains about missing connection to ibus-daemon (no other errors)
<ilyak> Is this a known issue? How to fix?
<ilyak> kwin and even composite are loaded, so it seems that it's session  that hangs
<evilsherpa> hidey ho neighbours, long time ubuntu lover, have realised though that most of the apps i spend most of my time using are native to KDE. ie amarok and ktorrent, and for some reason even blender feels kdeish
<evilsherpa> how do i make the transition, - google is assisting
<phoenix_> is anyone there
<gottto> evilsherpa: you can install   kubuntu-desktop   then select it from the login
<gottto> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.174 (lucid), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<evilsherpa> gottto, its dloading as we speak
<gottto> :]
<solidturtle_> I would like to know how do I delete with nepomuk?
<solidturtle_> a tag?
<phoenix_> i copied a folder from oe location to another , i forgot the location where i copied, is there a log or something where i can find the "notifications and jobs"
<phoenix_> oe-> one
<evilsherpa> once im in KDE will i need to reinstall all this jazz, or is it the same user profile with the same jazz
<evilsherpa> ?
<evilsherpa> and thanks all
<gottto> evilsherpa: you will still use the same user - some gnome apps will show in the kde menu tho
<amgarching> any idea why debian suddenly started shouting at me in all caps? http://pastebin.com/xTUPKQ7H
<gottto> phoenix_: you could try in terminal   find / -name folder-name
<gottto> amgarching: there is #debian channel for debian questions :]
<phoenix_> gottto: is it different from kde "find file"?
<amgarching> wrong widow, sorry
<ilyak> I've figured out the problem
<ilyak> mysql-server-5.1 conflicted with kde-workspace-bin and had it removed
<ilyak> I've reinstalled kde-workspace-bin and voila
<gottto> phoenix_: that prob is an interface for the terminal find command
<phoenix_> gottto: i copied a folder of size around 10 gb to another location. the notifications said , it has successfully copied the folder. but , i couldnt find it
<phoenix_> gottto: ok , sorry for troubling you, i will copy it again
<gottto> phoenix_: I don't know of a log it would show up in - using the find command seemed easier - if you read   man find   there is an option to find files by size
<don_kin_Carlos> hello
<don_kin_Carlos> i want to remove a repository i've been using for some time (playdeb which is still offline) how do i remove all the applications i've installed from this repo (i don't remember them all)?
<danboid> I'm going to be imaging a 'buntu install onto a friends PC tonight- it will be dual-booting with vista- and I'd like to avoid faffing with setting grub up. Any recommendations? Theres 'Super Grub Disk' which I've never tried but I'm not sure if it supports grub 2. There's another disc like this but I can't remember its name
<danboid> I realise I'll need to edit fstab myself but I'm OK with that
<danboid> probably
<danboid> unless SGD does this for you too
<Walzmyn> I've never had to do anything with grub when I dual booted - it automagically worked
<danboid> Walzmyn, I'm not going to be running the buntu installer- I'm blasting an image on via fsarchiver
<danboid> I could install grub manually but I don't want to
<Walzmyn> then I've no idea - 'cause i'm not exactly sure what that means :)
<warlock47348> hello
<danboid> I'm sure I can avoid this via SGD or another such tool
<gottto> !chroot
<warlock47348> how do i install wow to kubuntu2
<solidturtle_> Does anybody knows how delete a tag in nepomuk?
<gottto> !wine | warlock47348
<gottto> !bot
<gottto> warlock47348: you need to use wine interface
<warlock47348> i downloaded wine, i think im installin thou wine but im not sure
<gottto> warlock47348: there is the #winehq channel for that
<warlock47348> oo ok
<winadila> mmm
<busch> Wow, ich hab gerade Kubuntu installiert und finde es toll
<busch> Das letzte mal KDE war vor 4 Jahren, da hat sich ja einiges getan
<Lynoure> busch: is toll good or bad?
<busch> Lynoure: good
<busch> Oh, is there a german irc-channel for kubuntu?
<Lynoure> busch: :)  (this is mostly an English speaking channel and my German is rusty). There is #kubuntu-de , probably
<gottto>  #ubuntu-de
<crashev> anyone knows what can be the source of this problem => http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3112379.0 ?
<evilsherpa> hey all, long time ubuntu lover, made the change to Kubuntu today, am loving it, this is simple im sure, how do i change my desktop wallpapare?
<evilsherpa> figured it out
<evilsherpa> ok, that was a lie
<evilsherpa> woop. sorted
<lalo> hey
<lalo> who is there ?
<SpaceMan> what can I use to compare 2 dirs (with sub-dirs) and find any differences? I recently copied 450GB of data from a backup but the transfer was interrupted and I need to confirm that the copied data is the same as the backup
<Torch> SpaceMan: rsync?
<JuJuBee> I have a website I need to take a test on and the site is telling me no JRE isntalled in the browser.  I have openjdk-6-jre installed
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<mime> hello ppl. i have an external hdd, and when i switch it, only makes noise and doesnt show data (strange noise) any idea for formatting it, doesnt matter about my data, is like it loosed the fat32 or whatever it was and in an xp or suse it works, not in ubuntu 9.04, thnx!
<phoenix_> anyone there
<Lynoure> phoenix_: /who *   answers that
<mime> hello ppl. i have an external hdd, and when i switch it, only makes noise and doesnt show data (strange noise) any idea for formatting it, doesnt matter about my data, is like it loosed the fat32 or whatever it was and in an xp or suse it works, not in ubuntu 9.04, thnx!
<phoenix_> Lynoure: when i try to update through kpackagekit , a dialog comes and waits for infinite. the dialog'd title is "simulating the update".the dialog contains the text "waiting for other tasks". if you need i will paste the terminal output
<Lynoure> phoenix_: best not to target me in specific... the others are less likely to answer that way and I usually prefer aptitude/apt-get
<phoenix_> Lynoure: what about the automatic updates. everytime it runs, this condition occurs
<Lynoure> phoenix_: Ask the channel, don't ask me. (See above)
<kemen> Hi all
<bukayoo> is there a channel for kubuntu maverick?
<bukayoo> or is ubuntu+1 handles everything?
<zcf115> 你们好吗。
<prower> hello :> i'm attempting to use kdenlive with recordmydesktop to make a couple of little tutorial videos on 10.04, but...when you click on record in kdenlive with "screen grab" as a source, nothing happens :> recordmydesktop run on its own works fine, on the other hand?
<BluesKaj> bukayoo, yeah we kde users are left out of maverick
<bukayoo> BluesKaj: i know the feeling..it's hard to post kde stuff there
<bukayoo> BluesKaj: though posting maverick stuff here is frowned upon
<bukayoo> reason is I see some versioning prob? in the libqt4-webkit which is preventing a lot of the upgrade
<bukayoo> most of the qt* stuff were versione 4.7.0~beta...but this libqt4-webkit is versioned 4.7~beta..
<BluesKaj> bukayoo, I gave up on kubuntu-maverick due to probs with kate and /etc/network/interfaces/ ..knetworkmanager is flaky again in maverick as well.
<bukayoo> BluesKaj: sorry to hear that..but I want kubuntu packager to note what I said above
<BluesKaj> I'm not real familiar with the inticacies of qt based stuff , but maverick so far is very unstable vs what lucid was at this stage ...perhaps due to more devs fixing stuff on a LTS release.
<bukayoo> does anyone know why the libqt4-webkit is versioned differently from the rest of the qt4* stuff?
<BluesKaj> bukayoo, which browser ?
<bukayoo> BluesKaj: no offense but *webkit* stuff is not just for web browsers
<bukayoo> BluesKaj: a lot of new stuff now depends on it and the version error? is preventing most upgrade
<bukayoo> BluesKaj: i had to rebuild it to get past it
<BluesKaj> none taken bukayoo , I'm not familiar with the underlying code language used
<bukayoo> BluesKaj: that's ok.. I'm still learning myself..
<slow-motion> hi
<n8w> hey
<n8w> do u guys know about a calendar which would "talk" to outlook's calendar?
<tsimpson> usually one exports the calendar in vCalendar or iCal format
<n8w> tsimpson:  hmm i was thinkin abour sunbird...but dunno yet
 * oxymoron shall kill the KDE PIM team for developing a freaking mobile version of it thats terrible so Kmail get delayed for KDE 4.5 release! :(
<tsimpson> oxymoron: I'm sure patches are welcome ;)
<oxymoron> tsimpson: A patch to vaporize PIM team from earth surface you mean? :D
 * oxymoron probably wait for KDE 4.5, Kubuntu 10.10 and Android 2.1 for nothing, proably not even worth it at all.
<IIVQ> hello
<IIVQ> I have a problem with flash in firefox in LL
<IIVQ> when I have some flash apps open and I switch windows, then sometimes all flash apps hang/crash and turn to a grey square
<BluesKaj> IIVQ, youtube?
<IIVQ> I've been googling for a few minutes, most problems are from 2007/2008 and flash 8 or 9
<BluesKaj> IIVQ, install flashplugin-nonfree
<IIVQ> BluesKaj, among others
<IIVQ> BluesKaj, I have that
<IIVQ>     File: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so/ Version:  Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45
<BluesKaj> IIVQ, did you reinstall flash afterwards?
<IIVQ> BluesKaj,  nope
<IIVQ> I think it came installed with LL
<IIVQ> or I might have installed it quickly after
<IIVQ> but BluesKaj: it's nto a terrybly common problem then?
<BluesKaj> I would run sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree , it's a transistional package that will bring the proper flash apps with it
<BluesKaj> IIVQ, common enough ..seen it several times
<IIVQ> ok
<IIVQ> but would you advice reinstalling flash?
<IIVQ> usually it happens when changing pages
<IIVQ> it never crashes when I'm "looking" at a page
<BluesKaj> IIVQ, it's best to let apt/aptitude handle flash requirements...trying to install flashplayers etc manually usually leads to flash conflicts
<IIVQ> yeah ok but would you recommend going the windows way and reinstall flashplayer-nonfree?
<BluesKaj> but installing flashplugin-nonfree is a pretty safe way to settle the problem
<IIVQ> yeah I have that installed
<BluesKaj> not flashplayer-nonfree , flashplugin-nonfree
<BluesKaj> the proper flashplayer version will install and the conflicting one will be removed
<IIVQ> ahhhh thx
<IIVQ> sorry
<IIVQ> I have flashplugin-nonfree
<saladim1> are there known problems with direkt upgrade from kubuntu 8.04 to 10.04
<BluesKaj> it should work , IIVQ
<IIVQ> ok thx BluesKaj - it "works" but doesn't stay working
<tsimpson> saladim1: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<IIVQ> I can start new pages with flash apps without restarting ff, but the old ones I have to refresh
<BluesKaj> anytime one installs webapps the browser has to be refreshed
<saladim1> tsimpson: thank you, while lucid isn't mentioned ...
<IIVQ> no not installing, I mean after the flash crasheds
<tsimpson> saladim1: you need to go to karmic then to lucid
<tsimpson> saladim1: 8.04 was not an LTS for Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> hmm IIVQ , I wonder if flash is to blame
<IIVQ> I don't know
<saladim1> tsimpson: ok, im on my way :-)
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, can he skip 8.10, and 9.04 /
<BluesKaj> ?
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: upgrading directly from 8.04 to 9.10 is supported, yes
<BluesKaj> ok tsimpson , good to know :)
<BluesKaj> well, lunchtime and yardwork to do ...BBL
<mime> hello i have an external hdd but ubuntu 9.04 dont detect it, but windows yes, i dont care about the data, and its in ntfs
<mime> any help would be very appreciated, thnx
<dany_> hi all
<dany_> I'm compiling kcollectd-0.9 with Cmake but I get this error messsage: CMake Error: The following variables are used in this project, but they are set to NOTFOUND.
<dany_> Please set them or make sure they are set and tested correctly in the CMake files:
<dany_> Boost_INCLUDE_DIR (ADVANCED)
<dany_>    used as include directory in directory /home/dany/ToCompile/kcollectd-0.9/kcollectd
<dany_>    used as include directory in directory /home/dany/ToCompile/kcollectd-0.9/kcollectd/icons
<dany_> do you know what does it mean?
<dany_> no one?
<bazhang> dany_, kcollectd is in the repos
<dany_> yes but I don't know if it is the last version
<bazhang> dany_, any reason you need the very latest version?
<jimmy51_> hello, i have some screenshots (jpg's) i'd like to add notes to.  Text, circling stuff, arrows... basic stuff.  what graphics app should i use?  i tried GIMP but couldn't get it to do anything but stare back at me mockingly.
<dany_> yes I have to develop a plug-in for collectd
<dany_> then maybe I need kcollectd updated too
<benkay86> A question on general policy: does stuff in the kubuntu-updates ppa still eventually get pushed to the official lucid-updates repository? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<blackxored> hello
<blackxored> hi guys, I'm trying out gwibber on ubuntu with a kubuntu-desktop install
<blackxored> can't post
<blackxored> why's that?
<zegenie_> blackxored: if you're posting to twitter it could be the problems they're having nowadays
<zegenie_> might not have anything to do with gwibber or kde ...
<blackxored> zegenie, i post from the web
<blackxored> zegenie, and I believe through gnome as well, although I haven't tested recently
<blackxored> the screen is gray
<blackxored> where messages go
<blackxored> I see the character limit and if i hit reply it fills with @<username>: but i can't enter text
<djustice> blackxored: who knows.. does choqok work?
<blackxored> djustice, what?
<bbeck> Does anyone know how to get a kjots book onto the panel or desktop?  I saw someone do this in a screencast, but I cannot figure out how.
<Zhenya> can anyone help me to get a webcam working?
<quesada> I have a qt app (lyx) that doesn't obey the general kde systemsettings. I've tried qtconfig too, but no dice. I just want to make the menu fonts larger, is this possble?
<quesada> kde 4.4.2
<soee> does anyone know how should i configure ALSA to get 5.1 sound ?
<soee> it works when i test it in console (each speaker)
<soee> bot if i play video or music only 2 works
<uga> guys, has anyone noticed that after an upgrade to kde 4.4.8x packages (both in lucid backports and also upgrading to maverick), some kde settings aren't imported?
<uga> unfortunately I cannot reproduce (I cannot go back in releases) to obtain more details, but I've seen for example that web shortcuts get all disabled
<uga> which makes one think they do not work anymore
<uga> I guess an rc file name changed, or some value names were changed in the release
 * uga checks #sahara-desert for more life
<koyal13> there is any spanish??
<Pici> !es | koyal13
<ubottu> koyal13: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<koyal13> ok
<koyal13> te puedo hablar en español??
<Pici> koyal13: /join #ubuntu-es
<koyal13> ok I'm inside, thank you, so can i meet with you in these canal??
<blackxored> hi guys, my gwibber on kde shows the message pane gray, it shows the character limit, but won't allow me writing using gwibber-daily from 10 minutes, before than using gwibber 2.30.1
<blackxored> any clues why this is happening???
<ionut> does anyonw knows an good mp3 cutter
<ionut> ?
<llutz> ionut: mp3splt
<kde185> anyone know how to change the default boot options for kubuntu but leave windows with the default in grub2?
<deedee> Hey all, I can't mount cd's... when I try I get wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0
<deedee> I've tried several different cds and none of them work.
<edbian> Where can I set my default browser and such?  I'm new to KDE
<BiggFREE> Hi
<miazgator> I wish KDE was primary DE in Ubuntu
<miazgator> gnome has some serious issues
<edi_99> Hi guys. I've got a dual core 2,66 MHz machine with 4GB of RAM. I'm using Kubuntu Karma. If I try to watch a movie, my cpu boosts to 85 - 95%. I believe this is not normal. What should I do?
<edi_99> no other apps are open
<n8w> edi_99:  htop
<n8w> edi_99:  i mean, use top/htop to find out what service takes it
<edi_99> n8w thanks, I'll try that.
<n8w> edi_99:  np...
<slow-motion> hi
<pedro> hi all...I'm trying to change grub.conf but even using sudo it opens as a read-only file
<Walzmyn> pedro: what's the exact command your typing in?
<pedro> Walzmyn: sudo vi /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Jogi_Baer> test
<Walzmyn> pedro: :( I don't know why i'd be doing that.
<Jogi_Baer> Hi all ... this is my first time here ... im happy to meet you
<Walzmyn> hi Jogi_Baer
<pedro> Walzmyn: well if you know some other way to remove entries from the grub menu, please tell me so ;)
<Walzmyn> pedro: you got a dozen kernel entries and you only want the last 2 or 3?
<pedro> Walzmyn: yup
<Walzmyn> pedro: had the same thing - use apt to remove the old kernels - the grub config thingy will automagically remove the entries for the removed kernels
<pedro> Walzmyn: but this is actually bothering me, now...I can't edit a file as root...howcome?
<Walzmyn> pedro: that one, I don't know
<bukayoo> pedro: grub.cfg has special permissions
<pedro> so...root can't change it?
<bukayoo> pedro: get rid of your older kernels using pkg manager and then do sudo update-grub
<Walzmyn> pedro: i don't actually have a /boot/grub/grub.conf - that might be the problem
<bukayoo> pedro: yes you can.. a little lifting..but the proper way is to get rid of old ones and then let update-grub do the rest
<bukayoo> Walzmyn: in grub2 it's grub.cfg
 * Walzmyn nods
<Walzmyn> I was just looking up what he tried to edit
<Walzmyn> personally I'm not messing with grub, 'cause I wanna still be able to boot my computer
<slow-motion> n8
<quesada> config-qt4 changes do not show up on qt4 apps...
<quesada> any idea where to look for config files?
<quesada> s/config-qt4/qtconfig-qt4
<agostini> oi
<amichair> can anyone help in getting a bluetooth usb dongle working? it works on a netbook, but not detected on the desktop
<otavioribeiro> oi
<Walzmyn> anybody else have this ugly purple screen when booting up?
<Apollonovich> anybody else find that since upgrading to lucid their machine's a piece of shit?
<amichair> Walzmyn: you can install plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo to get the kubuntu one back
<Pici> Apollonovich: Please mind your language here.
<Apollonovich> seriously.  flash no longer works with audio, and when I have flash open, I can't get any audio out of amarok or the rest of kde.  my disk subsystem is suddenly flaky in bizarre ways.  it's like this release had no QC.
<Walzmyn> amichair: well, thank you. I've googled the hell out of this and not found a thing
<Apollonovich> the entire distro seems to have gone to...well, Pici, for your sake, I'll be nice...rubbish.
<Walzmyn> Apollonovich: mine's working fine
<amichair> Walzmyn: I found it the hard way, after upgrading to kubuntu lucid and getting the ubuntu splash instead
<amichair> Apollonovich: I find it to be running better than karmic. There were/are a few hiccups, but no more than in previous upgrades.
<Apollonovich> amichair: hrm...did you clean install or in place upgrade?
<amichair> Apollonovich: upgrade path, going back to Intrepid
#kubuntu 2010-06-11
<Apollonovich> fair enough
<amichair> there are neverending growing pains, but things do improve with time on most fronts
<coreberserker> Hello Everyone I can't seem to get Enna to run on Kubuntu 10.04 Lucid 64bit. Is anyone else having this problem?
<coreberserker> Anyone?
<jorge> how can i up audio
<jorge> is 100 % and continuo slow
<adam__> Whoa am I a fresh newborn Linux user?!
<amichair> adam__: welcome :-)
<adam__> I'll tell you how much of a noob I am with linux!  I just closed off all my windows and I'm amazed i made it into here!
<adam__> i have no task bar
<adam__> start button
<adam__> nothing!
<adam__> lol!
<FloodBotK3> adam__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adam__> Whoa sorry
<adam__> forgot about that
<adam__> IRC HAS RULES you know
<adam__> i just installed what i think is drivers for my nvidia and now i lost my dual display!
<amichair> adam__: you can use the nvidia settings applet to configure TwinView (or whatever means of dual display you use)
<adam__> lol where do i find that now that i have removed everything but this window hahahaha! im such a funny noob
<adam__> this really is funny
<amichair> you can run nvidia-settings
<adam__> ok
<adam__> ill try that out
<amichair> adam__: you mean you mistakenly removed your panel and desktop?
<adam__> yeah hahahahaha!
<adam__> not really mistakenly
<jcgs> does anyone know what to do if i think i've found that one of the packages in the repositories is fubar?
<adam__> i normally learn things by just going apeshit
<adam__> i have backups of everything so who cares right?
<adam__> but yeah im having to look accross to my laptop screen when i usually look at my cintiq 21"
<adam__> so ill sort out this display prob
<amichair> adam__: you can use alt-f2 to run arbitrary commands, or open a konsole from there
<jcgs> who do i tell?
<adam__> ok got my nvidia settings back to normal thanks very much
<adam__> phew im getting the hang of this LOL!
<jcgs> i've reported it as a bug, but all of the bugs against that package seem to be being ignored
<amichair> adam__: to get your desktop back, you can erase the ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc config file and then logout and back in (a new default config file should be created)
<amichair> jcgs: maybe you can try asking in #ubuntu-devel or #kubuntu-devel
<adam__> how do i locate that file
<jcgs> amichair: thanks a lot, i'll give it a go
<amichair> adam__: you can run 'rm ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc' to delete the file
<amichair> adam__: if you mess around too much and you have nothing important on this system, you can erase the entire ~/.kde folder, and it will be recreated when you restart
<adam__> yeah i think i might do that perhaps
<adam__> i just ran that command
<amichair> adam__: (hopefully with working defaults :-) )
<adam__> it game me no confirmation that it did it. But i think it has
<adam__> IM SUCH A MESS HAHAHAHA!
<adam__> hopefully i can work my way back in here and say thank you
<adam__> but if i dont thanks for your help
<amichair> adam__: good luck :-)
<adam__> hahaha thanks
<jorge> hello
<adam__> is there like a find file app in here so i can delete plasma-appletsrc
<adam__> ??
<amichair> adam__: in a console, you can use 'locate plasma-appletsrc'
<adam__> Maybe I might just keep it like this LOL!
<adam__> its kinda nice not to have to have a task bar and what not
<adam__> and that is all windows like features
<amichair> adam__: is just the panel missing, or is the screen entirely black?
<ybit> how do you group the kopete tabs to the left or right?
<ybit> on top of the window causes me to scrool in order to see all my im tabs
<ybit> also kubuntu-restricted-extras doesn't do the trick for listening to mp3s in amarok...
<adam__> oh sorry no its not black its just got its default background image with widgets at the top left and this other thing at the top right
<adam__> i have just draged a "K" logo widget onto the screen and I'm just using that to open up a browser and this chat program
<adam__> lol
<adam__> Linux is kinda nice
<amichair> adam__: ok then, never mind. I thought maybe your entire plasma-desktop died, but that's not the case.
<adam__> ok sorry about that
<adam__> i should have clarified
<adam__> i shouldnt have gone trigger happy closing off things and pushing and pulling things apart LOL!
<adam__> but its fun, its a new OS i have never got my hands on and given it a go
<adam__> giving*
<oxymoron> Is it possible to have multiple owners of files and directories? :P
<amichair> oxymoron: only via groups, as far as I know
<oxymoron> like "chown -hR root,user:user /u  "
<oxymoron> amichair: yeah but then you need 0775 permissions and not 0755
<oxymoron> I would like www-data and oxymoron both being owners of my apache document directory.
<amichair> oxymoron: oh, yes, that can be annoying. I get used to sudo -u www-data when working on websites...
<oxymoron> amichair: I now have 0775 and make myself owner and www-data co-owner in group for oxymoron ... but everytime I add a new file I need to chown again and do chmod 0775 ....
<amichair> oxymoron: I had the same annoyance, and started using sudo -u, which is a bit more convenient (no need to chown all the time)
<oxymoron> amichair: Whats sudo -u ?
<amichair> 'sudo -u www-data' is like using sudo but running as user www-data (not root)
<amichair> so files are created with that user, etc.
<oxymoron> Dont understand, youre using sudo -u everytime you create new files or what?
<amichair> if it's just copying/creating new files there, then yep
<oxymoron> amichair: Mostly I dont create files in terminal, I do it in the IDE I am working with, which mean Kdevelop
<amichair> i.e. I can copy a whole directory that way and it'll all be with the right user/group, instead of copying, then chowning, etc. not a huge difference, but I find it more convenient and less error prone
<amichair> so u can probably run kdevelop as www-data, and not have to worry about it
<amichair> (I do it with kate sometimes)
<oxymoron> amichair: Like sudo -u www-data kdevelop ?
<amichair> well in that case it'll be kdesudo, need to make sure it has the same -u argument
<amichair> I think so
<oxymoron> amichair: Epic fail on kdesudo -u www-data kdevelop
<amichair> bummer. what happens?
<oxymoron> "trying to create local folder /var/www/.kde: Access denied"
<amichair> hrm... probably trying to create it's own config files and stuff :-(
<oxymoron> amichair: its never good trying to make a hack solving the actual problem :/
<amichair> well the actual problem is already solved - security
<amichair> but convenience is the price :-)
<oxymoron> amichair: Not really, I want 0755 and not 0775
<amichair> oxymoron: I'd be happy to hear if you find a convenient solution
<oxymoron> amichair: I cannot find anyone at the moment, programmers have to fix new permission protocol then.
<oxymoron> amichair: Its all this details that annoys me in Linux that just doesnt work, but mostly in Windows.
<oxymoron> Or wehn getting Iso-8859-1 encoded files from Kopete/MSN with åäö chracters in filename, then you cannot do anything with the file ... not even delete or renmae it. Only wayt to delete it, is todo sudo rm *.extension
<oxymoron> Or nVidia Proprietary cannot show high resolution plymoth by default, but Nouveau can. But Nouveau havent nay OpenGL support ...
<oxymoron> And you cant use Cairo Dock, then video player doesnt work with ARGB because of QT and OpenGL xD
<oxymoron> There is a lot of bug reports for this but nobody cares it seems.
<amichair> yes, there are lots of little issues... I'm currently trying to figure out why bluetooth isn't working. but still, I switched from windows xp, and never looked back. There are many advantages here.
<oxymoron> Or just a tiny little thing changing icons in systray plasmoid isnt possible in an easy way, and WIne icons you cant change at all.
<oxymoron> amichair: Yes of course, most things work REALLY GOOD on Linux. More advantages on Kubuntu 10.04 then on WIndows 7
<oxymoron> But then I just want that freaking flawless or somehwta flawless OS one day, that just works 24/7
<oxymoron> When my system does I shall turn of all upgrades and updates.
<amichair> I wish ubuntu/kubuntu/kde would take a couple releases to just fix things and stop trying to innovate (while breaking more things)
<amichair> focus more on QA and user experience
<oxymoron> Then I got disappointed on the "new" notification system in KDE 4.5 ... no news at all. I thought they implemented the awesome idea from kde-look on brainstrom :(
<oxymoron> amichair: Yes, TOTALLY agree
<oxymoron> amichair: Most times they doesnt innovate anything at all and just destroy the things people really like. Most people used to like Amarok 1.4 and Konqueror for instance.
<oxymoron> Not that I dont like Amarok 2.1 and Dolphin but still.
<oxymoron> KickOff or ALL application launchers looks like hell, noone give it love with awesome design interface.
<oxymoron> We need better icon path sorting/stroing/collections.
<amichair> yep. I guess it's hard for developers to leave their software in a near-perfect state. when all is well, they take the opportunity to do a full rewrite, or switch to a totally different frontend/backend/alternative...
<oxymoron> The ultimate video/audio player, no VLC doesnt work completly.
<oxymoron> amichair: Or when making Quassel default over Konversation, what da heck was that about? :O
<amichair> exactly
<lucitu> oxymoron: how hard is it to replace it?  a few keystrokes
<oxymoron> amichair: Of course, I dont expect all software to be PERFECT mint condition all the time, but at least not breaking or remove anything that works GOOD already.
<amichair> and now maybe rekonq instead of konqueror (when firefox should be default), and many other examples...
<oxymoron> lucitu: Its not about that, its the principle.
<oxymoron> amichair: But I tried out Rekonq, I would say its better then Firefox, Chromium, Konqueror and all ones. But its maybe just me.
<oxymoron> lucitu: I always replace it.
<oxymoron> The default system should attract users. First time you boot into Kubuntu on LiveCD or desktop you think, what have I got into it looks ugly as i dont know. You change every single setting.
<amichair> oxymoron: maybe, but still the same point. I wish the focus would be on stability and quality, rather than jumping around to the latest shiny rewritten things
<lucitu> oxymoron: amichair: there's debian etch for you..:)
<amichair> it's ok to move forward, but only if you at the very least don't lose any functionality and don't introduce new annoyances
<oxymoron> amichair: Yes, I agree ;) AND if they should switch to latest things, it sure WOULD work almost perfect and better than the previous alternative.
<oxymoron> lucitu: Whats debian etch?
<lucitu> oxymoron: debian etch if you want stability and it works
<oxymoron> amichair: One thing I hate, is to upgrade from one stable to another "stable" release, which always end up with a clean install of the new one xD
<lucitu> close to perfect
<amichair> lucitu: so without kde? :-P
<lucitu> kde 3.5 if that's what you want
<oxymoron> lucitu: KDE 4.5?
<oxymoron> lucitu: To old packages/software for me.
<lucitu> oxymoron: IIRC that's what you want..stable..no new things..?
<oxymoron> lucitu: New things, as long they are better than previous ones ... and WORK. Old and unupdated stuff isnt working well with new devices and other things using the latest stuff :P
<oxymoron> lucitu: I am not that conservative
<amichair> lucitu: it's not new things we dislike... it's broken, buggy, or bad UX things...
<oxymoron> Actually I prefer new things, but as said they should WORK out of box and look nice with default settings without have todo anything.
<amichair> I'm all for new, better, working and usable things...
<oxymoron> Amarok 2.1 was a good step for instance.
<oxymoron> Kdevelop4
<amichair> oh well, it's 4am, I give up. No bluetooth for me in 2010.
<amichair> maybe in 2011...
<oxymoron> amichair: Almost it doesnt even work with Bluetooth on my Android.
<oxymoron> amichair: I can see a connection with Linux and Android, and that Bluetooth problem becasue Android is based on Linux :D
<amichair> hehe
<amichair> good night fellas :-)
<oxymoron> its a real shame you cannot transfer files between two droid devices with Bluetooth.
<oxymoron> amichair: Good night :)
<oxymoron> amichair: Oh damn, bed time for me as well.
<m_tadeu> hi...I installed kubuntu-netbook package...now how do I change to have the netbook desktop?
<[Relic]> Anyone  got a text version of how to install flash 10.1 into kubuntu 64bit?
<[Relic]> the video becomes quite useless once you get to the part of removing the flash player and therefore disabling the video
<ablyss> [Relic]: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<[Relic]> that will get 10.1 32bit onto a 64bit install?
<ablyss> 10.1 ? not sure. I'm still on 9.10
<[Relic]> flash 10.1, not the flash 10.0.45.2
<ablyss> my bad. didn't read your question too good
<ablyss> in the past i've been able to just drop the plugins directly into the plugin folders.
<[Relic]> don't work 32bit vs 64bit
<ablyss> i really hate upgrades just for little headaches like that
<[Relic]> guess I need to find someone to watch the video and tell me the nsplugin parts :(
<[Relic]> cause guess what the youtube video is flash
<ablyss> could you do vmplayer w/ a very tiny linux w/ your flash
<ablyss> sooner or later it will be available
<[Relic]> adobe isn't making a 64bit version again by the looks of it
<ablyss> i'm slowly trying to get adjusted to the kde desktop.. i love how elegant it feels.  Though i'm not like kwrite and kate too much... still a much devout fan of gedit
<ablyss> [Relic]: what about klash or gnash
<ablyss> doesn't vlc have a firefox plugin?  just thinking out load
<ablyss> load/loud
<ablyss> brb, wifey says dinner is ready
<[Relic]> klash and gnash are in alpha according to docs
<zcf115> Hello everyone.
<workspace> hi zcf115
<zcf115> where are you from?
<zcf115> i an chinese.
<zcf115> i come from china.
<workspace> the usa.
<zcf115> o!are you a boy?
<robs529> hello
<jorge_> hello
<jorge_> who can help me
<zizi> hello jorge
<jorge_> hi zizi
<jorge_> i have problem with the sound and wine
<jorge_> you know about that
<jorge_> zizi
<zizi> that problem, maby you not set soud up
<jorge_> is 100% the soud
<jorge_> but i listing slowly
<zizi> are chek speaker, mamby broken
<jorge_> i was cheking is not
<zizi> okey, tray open seting soud on internal driver
<jorge_> where
<zizi> tray, start - sytem seting , multimedia
<jorge_> i think is the driver of the soud
<jorge_> how can ii install again the driver sound
<zizi> jorge can you give your email, mamby i foud solution i send masege.
<jorge_> but tell me for tha way
<zizi> you tray reinstal again and dowload your driver
<jorge_> how
<jorge_> i am no expert
<jorge_> you know
<jorge_> i have maybe 8 day with kubuntu
<zizi> run cd instalation and instal after that you find driver you have by on line ,find driver and insta
<zizi> im 2 day with kubuntu before i with ubuntu
<jorge_> which is better
<zizi> all better jus diferent dekstop. ubuntu with gnome , kubuntu with KDE but ubuntu more faster
<zizi> jorge where you live? im from solo indonesia
<jorge_> i will go to chang
<zizi> where chang, i mine coutry?
<jorge_> the sistem
<jorge_> i have kubuntu i going to chang for ubuntu ssitem
<zizi> you can request free cd ubuntu, in www.ubuntu.
<zizi> jorge if you have troubel agan send me masage on Petrukman@gmail.com
<SirTravers> hello from New MExico USA
<SirTravers> anyone available to help with a small konversation issue?
<Rorschachdigital> can anyone point me toward another music player for kde 4 amarok and i arent getting along much these days
<SirTravers> lemme think what it was i was using
<SirTravers> I know it's mainly a vid player but I like VLC media player
<SirTravers> it does regular audio too
<SirTravers> it also lets you use streaming stations
<Rorschachdigital> ooh you know i completely forgot about vlc
<Rorschachdigital> thank you
<SirTravers> its in the videolan repository
<SirTravers> no problem
<SirTravers> heck it even works on...shudder....windows
<Rorschachdigital> lol
<SirTravers> I'm slowly migrating over to linux and trying out diff distros right now.
<SirTravers> running ubuntu but like some of the kde apps
<SirTravers> just haven't tried kubuntu out yet
<Rorschachdigital> where are you migrating from?
<SirTravers> started out on WinXP running rocketdock and custom desktop
<SirTravers> got tired of having to pay for all the extra protection and office stuff so I started looking at options an found my way to linux
<SirTravers> I started on OpenSUSE and found ubuntu after getting frustrated with hunting up dependancies all the time
<Rorschachdigital> lol yeah well ubuntu would be the best for a newcomer
<SirTravers> i got hooked on the KDE apps and didn't realize kubuntu was available until after I had already started runnin the gnome version
<SirTravers> luckily the apps port across pretty well
<Rorschachdigital> ah yeah the widgets are nice in kde
<Rorschachdigital> yeah you will find most programs can easily be run on gnome and kde
<Rorschachdigital> as long as they arent gnome 2 base
<SirTravers> I'm tryin to learn how to setup a qban alias for konversation now. It's not the same as Icechat and it's driving me nuts
<Rorschachdigital> :-/ i dont use konversationn
<SirTravers> it's pretty nice for irc. just hunting up a good help page has been hard
<Rorschachdigital> ive been using quassel its pretty solid
<SirTravers> checking
<SirTravers> does it allow mirc scripting?
<Rorschachdigital> SirTravers:sec im looking into it
<Rorschachdigital> doesnt look like it
<naftilos76> hi, can i somehome adjust the number of simultaneous connection that ftp client in Kubuntu establishes to a ftp server? if it is more than onei want to lower that number because i get an error message saying "too many users connected" even if i am connected with one client only!
<naftilos76> anyone
<naftilos76> ?
<thebloos> Is there a way to enable SLI for multiple NVidia cards in Kubuntu
<Renovatio> hi there, a deb package is reqiring "sun-java6-jre" but i cannot find it on kpackagektit, there's something missing in my sources.list or this package is really unaviable?
<bazhang> check in partner repo
<bazhang> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<thebloos> Is anyone here familiar with Kubuntu and DB2 express edition?
<Renovatio> bazhang ok it worked, thank you :-)
<TheAncientGoat> Does anyone know the package name of openGL's development files?
<loxs> I added the beta overlay in order to try kde 4.5 beta. Now I want to downgrade back to "stable" kubuntu. But if I only remove the overlay, apt-get upgrade doesn't revert. What is the right way to do it?
<kurt__> hi. since one of the latest updates, LAN is not detected on several of our machines any more. knetworkmanager says "network management disabled". I have to do a "sudo dhclient eth0" to get it working again. any hints what causes this? It happens on 4 different machines.
<terran4000> Hey, does anyone know of a good graph/plot program that can take a multi-column csv file and work with it?
<Bucky> hi, where i can find some kate/kdevelop color schema? in kde-look there are just a few.
<Bucky> looking for something dark with high contrast, as http://code.google.com/p/geany-vibrant-ink-theme/
<evilsherpa> hey all, i am unable to remove my ipod, as it says that a partitian is still active, but i cant find out whats using it or how to just safely remove
<amichair> how does one install additional codecs for ffmpeg?
<apparle> hi guys
<amichair> hey apparle
<apparle> amichair: hi wassup
<amichair> the usual... trying to get flaky things to work :-)
<apparle> amichair: flaky?
<apparle> amichair: which one right now
<amichair> bluetooth dongle and some ffmpeg codecs
<amichair> apparle: the bluetooth dongle works ok (well, flakily) on netbook, and isn't recognized on desktop
<apparle> amichair: you mean it works on one system and not on there, with same OS
<amichair> oh and an X memory leak, but there's nothing much I can do about that at the moment
<amichair> apparle: yes, both running lucid
<apparle> amichair: try exiting the kbluetooth,
<apparle> amichair: in mycase I always exit it
<apparle> amichair: and then connect,
<rethus> my gimp is english, need it german... how can i change the langguage? 10.04
<amichair> apparle: kbluetooth doesn't work well anywhere. I installed blueman, which works ok on the netbook. on the desktop, I think the usb dongle is never recognized at all, so lower level problem than the tray icon GUI, I think
<apparle> amichair: I don't know about blueman, but I also used to exit blueplgd and rerun it
<amichair> apparle: oh, and wireless on netbook disconnects after a few minutes of copying files over ssh, and reuires powerdown to work again :-(
<apparle> amichair: no idea, never had wireless myself
<amichair> apparle: I don't see a blueplgd running, how does it show up in ps?
<amichair> 'ps -ef | grep blue' shows only a '[bluetooth]' entry
<apparle> amichair: I don't remember, but I think it doesn't show in lucid, it used to in karmik
<apparle> amichair: check ksystemlog for any USB dongle related errors
<amichair> apparle: so anyway, currently the flakiness is nonfuncional bluetooth, crashing wireless, unsupported webcam (low priority), a memory leak.... and trying to get some work done in between :-)
<amichair> (which, unfortunately, requires wireless and BT)
<apparle> amichair: check if memory leak is related to neopmunk
<apparle> amichair:  do one thing
<apparle> amichair: disconnect the dongle
<amichair> apparle: oh, I shut that down long ago, to cross off a couple more problems from the list
<apparle> amichair: start ksystemlog and then connect ti
<amichair> apparle: ksystemlog == dmesg?
<apparle> amichair: ya
<apparle> amichair: nothing there?
<amichair> "usb 3-6: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 12"
<amichair> "usb 3-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice"
<amichair> and that's it
<apparle> amichair: have you selected your backing in systemsettings>advanced>hardware
<apparle> amichair: what happens in case of BlueZ backend
<amichair> apparle: I only see BlueZ there
<apparle> amichair: ohh
<amichair> apparle: also, lsusb does show the device, but hcitool finds nothings
<apparle> amichair: what is hcitool, and ok blueman also works on BlueZ so thats fine
<amichair> apparle: hcitool is what I found when googling - a cli lower level interface to BT devices, or something like that
<amichair> it shows the problem is not with any particular frontend, but with the backend, I guess
<apparle> amichair: check if you are using hcitool right, also in lsusb, does it say what module or driver it is using.. maybe try lsusb -v
<apparle> a little offtopic guys, but is the football worldcup song, officially free? how to get it?
<BluesKaj> apparle, the "like a waving flag" ?
<apparle> BluesKaj: no the "This time for Africa (waka waka)" by shakira
<amichair> apparle: here's the lsusb -v output, what do you make of it? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/448229/
<BluesKaj> oh that one ...doubt if it's free
<apparle> BluesKaj: so can I buy it online/CD etc
<tdnicho> good morning
<tdnicho> looking for some assistance with kubuntu and multiple monitors
<apparle> amichair: seems ok to me
<tdnicho> running kubuntu 10.04 on a pc with geforce 9600
<apparle> shadeslayer: you there?
<tdnicho> twinlook seems to work once i install the restricted nvidia driver
<shadeslayer> apparle: yes :)
<amichair> apparle: where does it say what module is loaded for it?
<tdnicho> but if I reboot, the setting isn't remembered and I lose the second display
<apparle> shadeslayer: what's the name of package of the nvidia dual monitor package for tdnicho
<shadeslayer> !twinview | tdnicho
<ubottu> tdnicho: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<shadeslayer> its not a package :)
<amichair> tdnicho: I use TwinView (configured from nvidia-settings), it remembers it after reboots - but the second monitor (TV in my case) must be on at time of login for it to be recognized
<apparle> shadeslayer: I don't know and care until I get a nvidia
<apparle> :D
<tdnicho> sorry, i said twinlook, meant twinview
<shadeslayer> :)
<mfraz74> what is the difference between flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer and why does konqueror keep asking for installer if nonfree is installed?
<tdnicho> i can configure twinview with no problem and get both monitors workikng
<tdnicho> working
<amichair> mfraz74: I think -nonfree was renamed to -installer, so no difference
<tdnicho> problem is on reboot, i always lose the second monitor and have to revisit the nvidia hardware manager
<tdnicho> got it amichair...i'll try that....
<mfraz74> amichair: if I install -nonfree and then load konqueror it wants to load -installer
<amichair> mfraz74: it's pointing at the new name, while the older transitional name is installed, but it doesn't recognize it... you can just install the -installer one
<amichair> apparle: any other ideas regarding bluetooth?
<apparle> amichair: try other tools package in bluez package, try seeing there man pages to find the errors
<amichair> apparle: ok, I'll keep playing around with it... thanks :-)
<apparle> amichair: ya best luck
<apparle> amichair: as for wireless have you tried wicd
<amichair> apparle: no, but here too, I have a feeling the problem is with the driver or something lower level, not the frontend
<apparle> amichair: wicd is a backend :)
<amichair> apparle: oh :-)
<apparle> amichair: so maybe it could help,
<amichair> apparle: what's the other default backend? networkmanager?
<apparle> amichair: ya networkmanager is the default
<amichair> apparle: how does it work - are they different drivers? or different mechanisms to load the same sets of drivers?
<apparle> amichair: no idea, as I told you, I never had wireless
<amichair> apparle: ah ok. Well thanks, I'll look into it :-)
<cch> hello
<cch> I'm using kub 10.10
<cch> not bad~
<odhinn> can anyone help me with an Akonadi issue?
<steso> hi
<humildi> Bom dia a todos!
<humildi> é minha primeira vez aqui...
<Pici> !br | humildi
<ubottu> humildi: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<humildi> qual o canal do kubuntu em portugues?!
<humildi> tem!?
<humildi> ?
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<humildi> Pici, com o canal kubuntu em portugues...?!
<humildi> sabe me dizer...?!
<Pici> humildi: #ubuntu-br
<humildi> ?
<Pici> humildi: #ubuntu-br por ubuntu y kubuntu
<humildi> ubuntu br não fala de kubuntu não...
<humildi> é só ubuntu que eles falam lá...
<bazhang> humildi, /join #ubuntu-br
<Pici> bazhang: He said that the ubuntu-br people told him they don't support kubuntu.
<Pici> humildi: Não há nenhum outro canal kubuntu Português específicos. Me desculpe, eu não sei mais o que sugerir. Além disso, desculpe-me pela tradução ruim, eu estou usando o Google.
<bazhang> Pici, that is odd
<humildi> Pici, muito obrigado pelo seu esforço, muito gentil de sua parte! :D
<humildi> Pici, valeu de coração!
<vi390> hi,  I am looking for the setting option for "expanding window when click in the head of window" - where Will I find that option?
<B1> haha
<recurso> hey there
<recurso> I've just fresh installed kubuntu 10.04 and I'm trying to create a new user account, however can't find the right tool to do that. What package should I install to be able to do it in graphical mode?
<alleehol> recurso: start system settings -> advanced tab.  Lower 'system part'  there is user management
<recurso> thanks alleehol I missed that one
<Scunizi> what's the kde version of gparted?
<Pici> Scunizi: qtparted?
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, there isn't one if you're talking about the livecd
<Scunizi> Pici: BluesKaj did an apt-cache search for parted and packagemanager search for qtparted with no results
<BluesKaj> gparted works great as a live cd , just because it's gtk doesn't mean it won't work
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: yea.. I know.. but I knew there was a kde version and was looking for that.. I had it in 9.10 but after reinstalling 10.04 it doesn't seem to be there.
<BluesKaj> kparted?
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: looked for that too
<BluesKaj> yeah, i don't see it either Scunizi
<Scunizi> weird
<BluesKaj> maybe Pici's suggestion ..qtparted
<Scunizi> nope.. not in the repos or in packages.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> strange
<Pici> erm. rmadison suggestions it was last shipped in hardy.
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Scunizi> so on kde we're suppose to use gparted?
<Scunizi> doesn't make sense
<BluesKaj> yeah, well I've always prefer synaptic to adept, dunno if adept even exists anymore...the latest version was very clunky
<BluesKaj> I just ignore kpackagemanager
<Scunizi> adept is available but needs to be installed.. synaptic is good.. kde default is kpackagekit and .. well.. it's "ok"..
<BluesKaj> err kit
<BluesKaj> well, got stuff to do for a bit ..bbl
<Scunizi> Pici: partitionmanager is the kde version.... go figure .. it doesn't have a "K" in it .. :/
<Pici> Scunizi: krazy
<Scunizi> lol
<Machtin> uhm.. anyone here with problems launching KDE?
<Machtin> i can't install/update kde-workspace-data. :/
<Machtin> hm.. never mind, i removed freespacenotifier.. works now.
<Machtin> however, i only get a black screen when starting KDE. i can move the mouse and so on.. but no desktop and nothing
<Machtin> solved! :)
<genous> KDEInit could not launch 'gksudo'.:
<genous> Could not find 'gksudo' executable.
<jmichaelx> genous: you may just need to install gksudo
<jmichaelx> man, is this channel dead these days
<genous> how to?
<goodtime> apt-get install gksudo
<jmichaelx> genous: you could just try 'sudo apt-get install gksudo'. what are you needing to use it for?
<goodtime> or that
<genous> i can not install gksudo      tip:error
<genous> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jmichaelx> genous: did that fix your apt-get problem?
<genous> jmichaelx:thx
<alesan> hi! how can I configure the windows button on the keyboard to do what it is meant for, that is to open the K menu'?
<genous> i success       :sudo apt-get install gksu
<alesan> Mandrake worked, but since I switched to kubuntu it does not work anymore
<alesan> also, how can I configure the alt+tab switch to be like on windows?
<jmichaelx> genous: gksudo is for running gtk apps as superuser from the command line. if you are trying to do the same with qt apps, you should use 'kdesudo'
<Serraphyn> Hi, I just installed 10.04(via upgrade from 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04) I normally use ubuntu but like KDE more so I thought I'd switch.  ONly problem I'm having is I can't find how to install the nvidia driver
<Serraphyn> In standard Ubuntu, there was a little card that showed up on the status bar
<jmichaelx> alesan: i am not sure what it looks like on windows, but the settings for alt+tab switching are in System Settings>Desktop under 'Effect for window switching'. just experiment until you find what you want.
<alesan> jmichaelx, well it is not really an "effect"
<wedo> hello
<alesan> but the behaviour
<wedo> how can access the odbc configuration gui plz
<alesan> when you press alt+tab a small window appears with the icon of the window you can switch to
<alesan> and only when you release tab, it switches
<jmichaelx> Serraphyn: there should be something in your menu that mentions hardware drivers. if not, then run 'sudo apt-get install jockey-kde', and run that
<jmichaelx> alesan: not being too familiar with how it is done in windows, i'm not sure what you're looking for. when i switch windows with alt+tab, it does not switch until i release alt
<alesan> jmichaelx, in my case it switches immediately!!!
<alesan> it brings up the "next" window when I *press* TAB
<alesan> and ALT is obviously still pressed
<jmichaelx> alesan: all i can tell you is that KDE is not windows.
<alesan> is that relevant?
<alesan> you have described the behaviour I think I want
<alesan> in my case it's different and we both use KDE
<alesan> I wish I had your setting!
<jmichaelx> alesan: it may or may not be relevant... i wish i knew so i could tell you
<alesan> what about the K menu, maybe somebody knows how to enable it when the windows button is pressed
<llutz> alesan: checked "systemsettings" Window-Behaviour?
<alesan> let me see
<alesan> oh I have a message there:
<alesan> "Focus policy settings limit the functionality of navigating through windows."
<alesan> what does it mean?
<doztenus> Hello. First of all I have Kubuntu 10.4 i386 installed on my PC. And I have some trouble with playing *.flv files. "Dragon player" plays it but only video frames are normal. And sound...very loud noise and nothing else. Any idea how do i correct it? P.s. English isn't my native language :-[
<wedo> how can access the odbc configuration gui plz
<hyper_ch> where do I open a new bug on launchpad... I can't find it anymore
<jmichaelx> doztenus: do you have all of your codecs installed?
<doztenus> Yeah I think so
<jmichaelx> doztenus: have you installed, for example 'kubuntu-restricted-extras'?
<doztenus> How do I check it?
<buckfast> Every time I install new updates kpackagekit tells me there is something wrong with ca-certificates-java
<buckfast> it also happens with apt-get
<doztenus> jmichaelx: Ok, clear. Terminal shows that I haven't got that 'kubuntu-restricted-extras'. I'm trying to install it now...
<jmichaelx> doztenus: it is possible that will fix things for you.
<doztenus> jmichaelx: Thanks. That codecs really helped me
<jmichaelx> doztenus: you might also want to install some other video players. you might want to try running 'sudo apt-get install smplayer vlc'. smplayer is mplayer with a nice GUI, and vlc is an ols standby that can sometimes play what others players can't
<jmichaelx> ols=old*
<lontra> what is the best way to go about learning Qt?
<alesan> lontra, join #qt :)
<doztenus> jmichaelx: Thanks, but I wanna install Wine and then KMPlayer into it. KM is my favourite player.
<jmichaelx> doztenus: i have never used that kmplayer (there is a player called 'kmplayer' in the repos... another qy frontend for mplayer, but is not the same thing), but i think you'd have much better luck using native linux video players
<jmichaelx> s/qy/qt/
<doztenus> jmichaelx: Hm...well I used vlc when I have ubuntu installed on my PC. First of all I'll try to install KM and if there'll any troubles I'll install vlc.
<doztenus> I believe the most of people on this channel are from USA and UK, right?
<doztenus> Well I have heard that in USA and UK almost nobody uses an ICQ
<doztenus> Does it true? And what do you use, if so?
<bendersteed> I am from Greece
<bendersteed> and nobody uses ICQ either here
<llutz> !ot | doztenus nobody who read icqs "privacy policy" would use icq, except he's braindead
<ubottu> doztenus nobody who read icqs "privacy policy" would use icq, except he's braindead: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<clarnist> hello guys
<avihay> well, maybe people figured that you can chat online, without a program that throws windows into a chaos and a resource drainage
<clarnist> I have instal the kde 4.5 from backports and there's no libqt4-assistant package
<clarnist> how can I install this?
<doztenus> ubottu, llutz: Well, sorry.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<buckfast> error processing ca-certificates-java
<buckfast> why do I keep getting this
<jhutchins_lt> ubottu: who owns you?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<castarco> hello
<castarco> i'm having problems with kexi , in the 10.4 version the package not exists.. and because that i downloaded the 2.2 version of koffice web (the totallity of koffice)
<castarco> i've tried to compile it but..
<castarco> the kexi package can be compiled because i can't resolve a sqlite dependency
<castarco> i've installed almost the packages related to sqlite
<castarco> but there are no results :(
<gottto> !find kexi
<ubottu> Found: libkexiv2-8, libkexiv2-8-dev
<uga> Anyone else here  tried upgrading to maverick, and found himself with an "improved" intel graphics support of <50fps in glxgears?
<uga> I'm going mad searching for info, but I don't see any related issues
<Pici> uga: Maverick support/discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<uga> Pici: cheers, I was looking for that
<castarco> anybody have experience with kexi here?
<nodder> how do i install kde 4.5 ? i need repos for that?
<n8w> hey
<shadeslayer> n8w: yes
<shadeslayer> um
<shadeslayer> nodder: ^^
<shadeslayer> nodder: you will need the kubuntu beta backports ppa
<n8w> the enter keyboard doesnt work under wine...anyone experiencin the same?
<shadeslayer> nodder: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5-beta-2
<nodder> shadeslayer: ok how do i do that
<shadeslayer> nodder: the link has all the info
<nodder> shadeslayer: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta <- i put that in sources.list ?
<shadeslayer> all the kinks should have been worked out,but if you find a bug in packaging please do report it :)
<shadeslayer> nodder: open a terminal and : sudo add-apt-repository  ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<nodder> shadeslayer: and then apt-get update - dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> nodder: yes
<nodder> shadeslayer: nicenice, tnx
<shadeslayer> np
<nodder> shadeslayer: how stable is this?
<shadeslayer> nodder: depends on your definition of stable
<nodder> shadeslayer: well when opening window it freezes or something :D
<shadeslayer> nodder: hehe.. its usable
<nodder> shadeslayer: neatoooo tnx alot bro..
<nodder> shadeslayer: and this has new effects i heard
<nodder> shadeslayer: what else is new here? and fixed
<shadeslayer> nodder: yes,the kwin tiling effects and blur effects
<shadeslayer> nodder: might as well checkout the announcement on kde.org
<nodder> shadeslayer: blur is like in compiz blur?
<shadeslayer> nodder: like blur effect behind notifications and stuff
<nodder> ok
<castarco> U_U
<nodder> shadeslayer: so this will make if faster too?
<shadeslayer> nodder: eh?
<buckfast> I'm trying to fix some subtitle timing with subtitle composer
<buckfast> according to the internal player, the first spoken line of dialogue is at 2:24
<buckfast> so I shift the subtitles accordingly
<buckfast> however when I play the video in mplayer, the subtitle shows up at 2:19
<aperson> my keyboard stopped working in kde!?
<aperson> works everywhere else :S
<aperson> on screen keyboard won't even input anything
<aperson> the heck is going on here?
<noddler> hmm, upgrade to kde4.5beta2 konsole coenst' let me change font size with ctrl-+ and -
<buckfast> in fact, subtitle composer is showing completely different times than subtitle editor
<buckfast> why is that
<noddler> +ah it's ctrl-shift-+ -
<noddler> ok
<noddler> then another thingy i cant see Desktop directory in my Desktop
<martin____> hallo!!
<rork> hi
<martin____> DE?
<rork> !de | martin____
<ubottu> martin____: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<duryodhan> Hi for some reason my windows meta key is being mapped to ctrl+z - does anyone know what could be wrong or where I could fix this ?
<gottto> you could use   xev   in terminal to find out what it is coded at - and the same for ctrl+z
<stamp_> how to use kmail with Message Indicator?
<whodat> I got a pair of usb to cat5 extenders, but my webcam isnt seen on them, do I need a module built or called?
<gottto> do they show in   lsusb   or in   dmesg   after you plug them in whodat ?
<whodat> nope
<amichair> is there some way to reset the wifi system without rebooting?
<gottto> whodat: if there's nothing in dmesg after you plug them in then the system doesn't see 'em ...
<whodat> Im thinking kernel build
<whodat> usb dongle support module build or something
<whodat> I havnt done one since slack 11 though
<whodat> will need help if we do
<pat5star> amichair: what do you want to do?
<whodat> custom kernel is likely
<amichair> pat5star: wireless on my netbook works ok for a few minutes, then disappears. I can only get it to work again after a cold boot, and was wondering if there's a quicker way...
<whodat> need support for usb rj45 extenders
<pat5star> amichair: should figure out why it quits working really, but you can reset your connection without reboot, yes
<pat5star> amichair: depending upon what's happening, you could try sudo dhclient3
<amichair> pat5star: will be glad to figure it out, but don't know how. it just... dies.
<pat5star> amichair: have you tried wicd?
<pat5star> amichair: I find it works a lot better. sudo apt-get install wicd
<amichair> pat5star: not yet, but that won't help figuring it out either, just running away from it :-)
<pat5star> amichair: I agree, but networkmanager been pretty buggy with wifi, while in my experience wicd worked a charm
<whodat> gotto is there some modprobe for dongles?
<pat5star> amichair: are you using lucid?
<amichair> pat5star: yes, this is a fresh lucid netbook install
<amichair> pat5star: just installed wicd, rebooting
<pat5star> amichair: also, while your connection is up, you should tail -f /var/log/syslog  to see if you can find a clue as to what's happening with your connection
<amichair> pat5star: are nm and wicd different drivers, or different managers for the same drivers?
<pat5star> amichair: ok, if on lucid, you'll have to manually remove knetworkmanager I think. With karma and before, installing one or the other would remove the other one, but I've found with lucid that's not the case anymore....
<pat5star> amichair: different managers
<pat5star> amichair: oops, meant karmic koala and before, not karma lol
<amichair> pat5star: so I removed networkmanager? knetworkmanager? both? anything else?
<pat5star> amichair: sudo apt-get remove knetworkmanager should do it
<amichair> hmm seems its network-manager-kde now
<gottto> whodat: you need to find out from dmesg how the system sees it first
<whodat> ok how to send it
<gottto> send what wher?
<pat5star> amichair: the problem with lucid is that when you install wicd and it no longer removed knetworkmanager they actually fight with each other to control your network. it's not pretty ;)
<whodat> gotto my dmesg dont you want to see it?
<amichair> pat5star: ok, removed both, restarting again
<gottto> whodat: nope - unplug the usb do   dmesg -tail -n 20    plug it back in and do the command again
<gottto> whodat: nope - unplug the usb do   dmesg | tail -n 20    plug it back in and do the command again
<pat5star> amichair: sorry, didn't remember they changed names....been awhile since I had to do this. I think you'll find that once you have wicd running things, all your problems will be gone ;)
<pat5star> amichair: all the same, for the first bit, I'd: tail -f /var/log/syslog   just to see if you catch any weird stuff going on
<amichair> pat5star: wicd isn't finding my network at all (it's hidden, but entering ssid doesn't find it)
<whodat> gotto done
<gottto> whodat: did the system give some extra output saying how it recognised it?
<pat5star> amichair: can you unhide it for a min just to see if you can get a connection?
<gottto> !tab | whodat
<ubottu> whodat: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<whodat> invalid option
<whodat> on the tail cmd
<whodat> dmesg: invalid option -- 't'
<wedo> how to update the kick-off menu
<gottto> whodat: see the second line about dmesg I posted -    dmesg | tail -n 20
<pat5star> amichair: I'll be honest, I'm going to be a bit stumped if you can't get wicd working especially if knetworkmanager was working before. I've never seen it go that way, it's always the other way around!
<whodat> plug it in first?
<gottto> whodat: nope - unplug the usb do   dmesg | tail -n 20    plug it back in and do the command again
<whodat> k
<whodat> gotto done
<gottto> whodat: did the system give some extra output saying how it recognised it?
<gottto> use that info and google - I have to leave whodat
<gottto> bye :]
<whodat> cya
<whodat> I got a pair of usb to cat5 extenders, but my webcam isnt seen on them, do I need a module built or called? not in lsusb or dmesg
<amichair> pat5star: nope, doesn't recognize it. running 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan essid <hidden_ssid> does show it, so there's nothing wrong with the backend, I think
<amichair> pat5star: not that knetworkmanager found it at first either (bug #422174)
<solidturtle> hi I have several pdf files and I would like to know why there are not indexed with strigi? perhaps it is not possible?
<pat5star> amichair: wow...first time I've seen that happen. usually just switching to wicd solves the problems. I don't know what to tell you unless you wanna go back and tail the syslog until your connection drops out and we can see if we can figure out what's going on
<solidturtle> and I would like to know if it is possible to change the shortcut Alf+F2 for krunner?
<amichair> pat5star: ok, I'll uninstall/reinstall and brb
<pat5star> amichair: k
<amichair> pat5star: oh darn, it can't reinstall knm because there's no netowrk connection :-P
<pat5star> amichair: you don't have cable nearby?
<amichair> pat5star: is there any chance it's still in the package cache or something? anyway to make apt-get not look online?
<pat5star> amichair: oh you're on a netbook right, I've never used one...do they only work wirelessly or you can plug them in too?
<pat5star> amichair: you can look in /var/cache/apt
<pat5star> amichair: if you haven't done apt-get clean or autoclean it might still be there
<amichair> pat5star: I think it isn't, coz it wasn't manually installed (but part of the original distro installation)
<pat5star> amichair: oh darn, no it won't be there then.
<pat5star> amichair: do you have the install disks still, you could pull it from that
<amichair> the plot thickens... :-)
<pat5star> amichair: I hate to say it, but I should have known better myself, I ran into a similar situation a while back...my bad :(
<amichair> hmm... I have an iso of the livecd on a usb stick
<amichair> now on the netbook
<pat5star> amichair: I have to go out for 10 mins, then I'll be back. see if you can get that deb and reinstall it and then I'll see if I can help you afterwards
<amichair> pat5star: I shall. Thanks!
<whodat> I got a pair of usb to cat5 extenders, but my webcam isnt seen on them, do I need a module built or called? not in lsusb or dmesg
<whodat> I got a pair of usb to cat5 extenders, but my webcam isnt seen on them, do I need a module built or called? not in lsusb or dmesg..
<the_madman> Lo everyone.
<the_madman> I'm something of the tech support guy for my family, and I've been happily using Ubuntu's default remote desktop tool to connect to other computers and help them out.
<the_madman> But for some reason, KRDC on a default Kubuntu install finds the VNC server on those computers and allows me to connect by double-clicking, but then complains, "Server not found".
<the_madman> Is there anything else I have to install to get it working?
<whodat> ho do I reset my kb shortcuts back to defaults?
<the_madman> whodat: System Settings --> Keyboard and Mouse --> [Standard keyboard shortcuts]/[Global keyboard shortcuts] --> Defaults --> Apply.
<whodat> sweet thnx mad
<amichair> is it possible to use a livecd iso as an apt source?
<harjot> How do i hardlink a samba share?
<harjot> on 8.04
<the_madman> amichair: I believe so.
<whodat> madman my zoom shortcut is disabled???
<amichair> the_madman: any idea how?
<the_madman> amichair: Go to Software Sources, click, "Add CD", I think
<the_madman> whodat: For KWin?
<whodat> srry im ubu
<the_madman> whodat: Like, Super+"="?
<amichair> the_madman: that looks for an actual CD, not an iso
<the_madman> amichair: Aah, an ISO.
<the_madman> amichair: Theoretically, you could mount it somewhere with -o loop
<amichair> the_madman: and then how do I add it as a source?
<whodat> o boy I screwed up somethin
<the_madman> amichair: Then add a standard source (not a CD), then add the directory you've mounted the ISO to.
<whodat> screen follows cursor now
<whodat> lol
<the_madman> whodat: Super+"-" zooms out, Super+"0" returns zoom to normal.
<whodat> tryin to restore defaults
<whodat> thinkin maybe conflict in effects man
<whodat> what is super key?
<amichair> the_madman: thanks
<whodat> whew I found a free one to assign
<whodat> was getting drunk watching screen swim
<the_madman> whodat: Usually the Windows key.
<whodat> is the super key the logo ? ahh thnx
<harjot> How do i hardlink a samba share?
<whodat> harjot is it on your lan?
<harjot> Yes
<harjot> Sorry just a sec
<harjot> I need to reboot
<harjot> OK
<harjot> It is on my lan
<harjot> whodat: any idea?
<harjot> whodat: ln doesnt work
<whodat> yea gimme a sec
<whodat> just did this
<harjot> ok
<whodat> see here
<whodat> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/share-ubuntu-home-directories-using-samba/
<whodat> works for me
<harjot> let me try
<harjot> So bsaically im trying to get a samba share to show up as a real folder in my home
<whodat> yes
<harjot> That is explaining how to share your home directory
<harjot> Im aiming at hardlinking a directory that appears as a share already
<whodat> from both boxs yes
<whodat> it will be under places on hardy thru lynx
<whodat> drag and drop works fine for me to use it like any other folder
<whodat>                            however I dont think its secure enough for wan
<harjot> ?
<whodat> it shares all your folders
<harjot> But how exactly is the share a folder?
<harjot> Its under somewhere else
<harjot> Not home
<whodat> the share is a link always
<whodat> maybe you want to rsync?
<whodat> 2 copies of same folder on 2 boxes?
<harjot> how?
<whodat> is that what you want?
<harjot> I have a network harddrive with some movies, and i wish to Hardlink the share to my computer
<harjot> I.e. The network harddrive should appear as a folder on my computer
<whodat> gnump3d will serve all that
<harjot> gnump3d?
<whodat> yea its great to serve media again for me
<whodat> and you can see it from any box anywhere
<harjot> its a server
<whodat> yes
<harjot> i need a hardlink cause i have another server that handles avi ---> mp4
<whodat> go to the folder r clik properties shares
<whodat> share this folder
<whodat> will make a share
<harjot> no no im trying to hardlink an already shared folder
<whodat> but it still is a link in places
<harjot> where?
<harjot> Whats the directory
<whodat> ok srry all i know
<Scunizi> harjot: you using samba? if you are you can mount the share ... kinda like a link
<harjot> Ive got it mounted
<harjot> I need it as a folder
<Scunizi> harjot: in the machine you want to put the hard link?
<harjot> yeah
<Scunizi> so why do you need a link?
<harjot> Complcated
<Scunizi> if it's mounted to a directory in the remote machine via samba/cifs you should be done
<harjot> How do i mount to a directory?
<Scunizi> First.. is it actually setup on the machine hosting the share as a samba share
<Scunizi> wait..
<Scunizi> are both these machines ubuntu or one windows?
<harjot> THe host is a network hardrive
<harjot> The client is this laptop kubuntu 8.04
<Scunizi> like a NAS?
<harjot> I dont know
<Scunizi> does it have a brand name? is it usb based or ethernet?
<harjot> Network hardrive shares via samba
<harjot> Its ethernet based
<harjot> so like nas
<Scunizi> ok.. so it has it's own ip address right?
<harjot> Yup
<Scunizi> static?
<harjot> Ive connected to it
<harjot> Now i need a hardlink
<harjot> static
<Scunizi> ok.. is this a store bought device?
<harjot> yes
<Scunizi> what's the make and model and I'll look it up and see if it's running samba
<harjot> it shares via windows
<harjot> buffalo linkstation 2tb
<Scunizi> k.. just a sec
<amichair> pat5star: well, I managed to get nm back (using cable), looked at logs as you recommended, and found it to look just like bug #432353
<Scunizi> cool.. looks like a server with a shared folder and print server combined.. all based in linux :).. most likely running samba so windows machines can see it.
<Scunizi> harjot: do you have samba installed on the machine you want to put the hard link?
<harjot> yes
<harjot> ive already connected to it
<Scunizi> ok.. in what way?
<harjot> Network folder
<harjot> smb://192.168.0.3/media
<harjot> Now i want to hardlink that
<Scunizi> ok.. well what you *really* want to do is add a line to your /etc/fstab to mount it to a folder of your choice on boot.. It's not really a hard link perse but you're mounting it as a device on your network to a folder on your laptop designated only for that mount
<Scunizi> that way when you boot the laptop if the NAS is on it will automagically be mounted and available to you in your /home directory
<harjot> How can i do that?
<Scunizi> I'm looking for the line or some docs for you .. hang on.
#kubuntu 2010-06-12
<Scunizi> harjot: disconnect the current connection you have to your NAS on the laptop.. then make a directory in your /home called nas .... then in a terminal type .. sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.0.3/media /home/<your user name>/nas -o iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777  .... and see if it mounts and you can see the stuff stored there by going to the nas folder in your /home
<harjot> nope
<whodat> whats the diff between a link and a HARD link?
<harjot> hardlink is as if the folders actually there
<harjot> A link is just a redirection
<Scunizi> you mean a soft link vs a hard link vs mounting a share?
<harjot> It doesnt work
<harjot> Bad fs type
<harjot> etc
<harjot> basically incorrect syntax somewhere
<harjot> i did this
<harjot> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.0.3/media /home/harjot/nas -o iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<Scunizi> harjot: install smbfs and smbclient if they are not already installed.. sometimes you have to replace cifs with smbfs in the line I gave you
<harjot> why commas?
<Scunizi> it separates the commands
<whodat> smb://192.168.0.3/media ?
<harjot> installing smbfs......
<Scunizi> harjot: here's a link you might like to read.. it's similar to your issue.. there are more out there like that.. google "mount samba share ubuntu" and you'll get tons.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280473
<harjot> ok
<harjot> Works!
<harjot> How do i add to fstab?
<harjot> Scunizi: any idea?
<Scunizi> harjot: that link I gave you shows you how.. read down a ways
<harjot> ok
<whodat> Scunizi wanna build a new kernel?
<Scunizi> whodat: never done that..
<whodat> ouch
<whodat> I havnt done it in a few years either
<Brhad56> My amarok doesnt play sound anymore.   running kubuntu 10.4 and amarok 2.3.0
<whodat> I think I need the usb dongle modules
<whodat> back when we used to build it into the kernel,
<whodat> where can I find out how to make custom ubuntu kernels?
<whodat> Im on 10.4
<BluesKaj> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<BluesKaj> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<harjot> How do you make a folder fromterminal again?
<whodat> mkdir
<harjot> ooh yeah thanks
<whodat> np
<Scunizi> whodat: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/Kernel/CustomBuild   http://beginlinux.com/twitter/1098-compile-your-own-ubuntu-kernel
<whodat> ty
<Scunizi> lmgtfy
<Scunizi> .com
<tdnicho> looking for an alternative to rhythmbox so i can play video podcasts...i tried amaraok but it doesn't seem to play video
<tdnicho> has anyone been able to install songbird in kubuntu 10.04
<Scunizi> tdnicho: try vlc
<tdnicho> thanks, Scunizi, hadn't considered that....i was trying to stay with something closer to an ITUNES like program....any ideas?
<whodat> yea vlc is king
<harjot> vlc is nice
<Scunizi> tdnicho: I'm suprised amorak doesn't play them.. have you looked in the package manager for a plugin?
<tdnicho> Scunizi:  no....the package manager for KUBUNTU?  or does AMAROK have a package manager??
<Scunizi> tdnicho: for kubuntu
<tdnicho> just search for amarok?  and look for plugins?
<tdnicho> i'll try now
<Scunizi> yep
<Scunizi> tdnicho: check this out http://www.filetransit.com/view.php?id=83121
<Scunizi> tdnicho: or here for the direct link http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Amarok+Video+Player?content=41435&PHPSESSID=41f0f4bd6d957b0cbfb2387830e61969
<harjot> I restarted the laptop but it didnt mount auto
<harjot> maybe cause im on wireless?
<whodat> give it a few
<tdnicho> thanks, Scunizi...got the file to download and once extracted, end up with a "videos.rb" file and "videos.spec" file....will look in AMAROK for a plugins area....
<Scunizi> harjot: wireless shouldn't effect it.. like whodat says.. give it a sec.. also #samba is a good resource
<harjot> Aint working
<kyan> Hello. I am having a network issue.
<kyan> I'm running Kubuntu 10.04 lucid.
<harjot> Any logs for fstab?
<kyan> I use a wired connexion.
<Scunizi> harjot: try dmesg in terminal
<kyan> Any ideas? Help would be appreciated!
<whodat> whats the issue
<Scunizi> kyan you haven't stated what the issue is.. just that you're connected via wire
<kyan> oops. duh. :p
<whodat> hehe
<kyan> I am getting no connexin.
<kyan> upon plugging the cable in
<kyan> I get the pc/activity light on the modem blinking.
<kyan> I contacted the isp's tech support.
<Scunizi> I'm AFK for a while
<kyan> they can see my mac (which I'm using) but they get no feedback when plugging into my linux box.
<harjot> kyan: is it a modem?
<kyan> Motorola SB5101, to be precise.
<harjot> Log into the web interface of the modem from your computer
<harjot> see if it works
<kyan> sorry, but how?
<harjot> try
<harjot> 192.168.0.one
<harjot> 192.168.one.one
<harjot> 192.168.2.one
<kyan> ok, i'll be gone for a minute while i do that (same modem/wire)
<Scunizi> that's a cable modem..
<harjot> ok
<harjot> Yea
<kyan> oh btw it was working for a while...
<harjot> Ok
<harjot> Scunizi: Still my network thing aint mounted
<harjot> So il manually do it
<whodat> check the wire!
<Scunizi> if you plug the cable modem in while the computer is on it might not receive an ip address..
<harjot> Na
<harjot> I think the modems just not 'talking' to the linux
<Scunizi> harjot: keep reading.. there's a solution involving samba mounts
<harjot> Ok
<Scunizi> harjot: it doesn't know it's linux..
<whodat> hehe hes funny
<harjot> Scunizi: I know that
<kyan> back now...
<harjot> works?
<kyan> none of them are working. they all (in Google Chrome) give error 105.
<harjot> Find your ip address
<Scunizi> ifconfig in a terminal will tell you that
<Rorschachdigital> hey guys
<Rorschachdigital> anyone here running ubuntu/kubuntu on  mac?
<kyan> will ifconfig work while i'm still on irc here?
<Scunizi> sure
<harjot> yeah
<kyan> output of ifconfig: lo     Link encap:Local Loopback
<kyan> inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
<Scunizi> you don't have an ip address assigned to the computer from the cable modem
<harjot> is that all?
<harjot> its loopback
<kyan> inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<kyan> UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436 Metric:1
<harjot> Is there anything else?
<kyan> RX packets:30
<harjot> paste eth1
<harjot> or eth0
<Scunizi> kyan: try .. sudo service networking restart or sudo service network restart or sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<harjot> Try that
<kyan> i'm on my mac as i said. i might be a bit to type stuff in.
<harjot> hes only got loopback?
<harjot> There should at least be a disconnected eth0
<Scunizi> that's because the dhcp server hasn't provided an address to his machine.
<kyan> re sudo service networking restart: 'restart: Unknown instance:'
<Scunizi> kyan: you can also ifdown eth0 .. then .. ifup eth0
<kyan> probably because the dhcp can't see my machine...
<kyan> @Scunizi: ok, just a minute here...
<harjot> Ok im going to bed now
<harjot> Cya all
<Scunizi> nighty night
<harjot> night
<kyan> @harjot: good night!
<BluesKaj> kyan, try sudo dhclient , if it's ethernet
<kyan> @harjot: thanks for the help!
<harjot> np :)
<harjot> nighty all
<kyan> @BluesKaj: ok, just a sec here...
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: could be NM isn't tagged to actually engage ethernet..
<kyan> ok, it's repeatedly DHCPDISCOVERing now...
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, exactly , NM isn't required
<kyan> at interval 9, right now.
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: yea I know.. it just gets in the way most of the time
<kyan> (on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67)
<BluesKaj> i used dhclient by itself to connect , eeven tho it's NM's backend
<kyan> Now, No DHCPOFFERS recieved. sleeping.
<BluesKaj> that sounds like wifi
<kyan> (plus a no workinf leases in persistant database, before the sleeping message
<Scunizi> kyan:  you might want to cycle the power on the cable modem.. you don't have a router between the cable modem and the computer do you?
<kyan> nope. straight from modem to my motherboard net ethernet port.
<neomantra> does anyone know how to get konqueror to use webkit as described in the 4.5 SC release announcement?  i'm not sure exactly what package i should be looking for
<Scunizi> cycle the power on the cable modem
<kyan> ok. i'll pull the plug on the modem.
<Scunizi> how is the mac connecting?
<BluesKaj> kyan, open /etc/hosts.allow ..and enter the IP address of the pcs on the network ,  like
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> too soon
<Scunizi> no network present.. he should be getting a WAN side IP address not something starting with 192.xxxx
<Scunizi> unless the cable modem is also a router in which case I'm wrong
<jedix> http://www.stereopsis.com/flux/
<jedix> anyone know if there's something like that for linux?
<BluesKaj> kyan, open /etc/hosts.allow ..and enter the IP address of the pcs on the network ,  like this http://www.pastebin.ca/1881440
<Scunizi> jedix: look at that link again.. there is a link in the middle for linux
<tdnicho> Scunizi, dowloaded the compressed file plugin for AMAROK, but after AMAROK reports that the script has been installed and I restart AMAROK, still not getting TWIT video cast to play....any ideas?
<Scunizi> tdnicho: ah .. a twit ... I like listening to Leo.  Look at the script.  I think it calls an external program
<kyan> back online!
<kyan> this is in linux.
<kyan> Thanks!
<tdnicho> using this with AMAROK 2.3.0........will go try to find the script
<BluesKaj> kyan, good!
<kyan> Again, thanks to all of you who helped me!
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: please enlighen us as to what modifying hosts.allow did when connected directly to a router
<Scunizi> oops.. cable modem
<Rorschachdigital> so anyone using ubuntu on a macbook?
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: and could it have been done on one line with ALL:192.168.2.0/24 ??
<Scunizi> Rorschachdigital: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<jedix> Scunizi: thanks, I just noticed.. not as good as the osx/windows one though.. only commandline
<Rorschachdigital> kubuntu
<Rorschachdigital> sorry
<Andrew11> hi everyone
<Rorschachdigital> im looking around and i cant find any way to get the sound to work
<Scunizi> Rorschachdigital: don't tell them kubuntu .. but you'll get more respondents in #ubuntu..
<Andrew11> i've got a problem with network-manager: networking is disabled. none of the solution which exits help
<Andrew11> exist*
<Scunizi> Rorschachdigital: also in #kde
<Rorschachdigital> thank you :-)
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, dunno for sure , it might work
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, I'll try a similar setting on the desktop pc later to see if it works
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: but why have to do it at all.. what is it doing
<Scunizi> looks like it's just a way of limiting access to the machine from other machines
<rbrunhuber> Is it just me or is there no longer a "default applications" options in kde system settings?
<BluesKaj> it allows IP listed to connect to the modem router without NM in conjunction with /etc/network/interfaces
<BluesKaj> rbrunhuber, look in system settings
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: ah.. a way around NM..
<rbrunhuber> BluesKaj:  there is option in system settings.
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, the real expert on networking without NM is Actionparsnip over at #ubuntu
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: he and I have talked a lot over the last couple of years.. NM has never let me set a static IP so I typically uninstall it and go for wicd or just hand code interfaces and resolv.conf
<Andrew11> i've got a problem with network-manager: networking is disabled. NONE of the solutions which exit helps
<Scunizi> Andrew11: wireless?
<Andrew11> exist*
<Scunizi> hello?
<Scunizi> Andrew11: ping... is it wireless?
<Andrew11> Scunizi: "Networking is disabled" from the applet
<Scunizi> you didn't answer the question
<Andrew11> Scunizi: no network at all
<Scunizi> Andrew11: ARE YOU TRYING TO CONNECT WITH WIRELESS?
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, yeah , i don't touch resolve ,conf much tho
<Andrew11> Scunizi: it's desktop, ethernet only
<Andrew11> Scunizi: "Networking is disabled" - this is it. the only message i see from the applet
<Scunizi> Andrew11: when you click on the NM icon you should be able to click on enable network.. or possibly edit network
<ArGGu^^> Andrew11 try http://paste.ubuntu.com/448487/
<Andrew11> Scunizi: no, only that message
<Andrew11> ArGGu^^: tried
<Andrew11> ArGGu^^: nothing works
 * Scunizi really doesn't like network manager
<ArGGu^^> :S
<Andrew11> Scunizi: how would you connect using usb modem then?
<Andrew11> Scunizi: android phone?
<Andrew11> Scunizi: sometimes network-manager is just good
<Scunizi> Andrew11: Oh.. you're tethered to a cell phone?
<Scunizi> or a cell card?
<Andrew11> Scunizi: i am not, and looks like i won't be able to
<Scunizi> but that's what you're trying to do?
<Andrew11> Scunizi: i have kubuntu on my laptop and nm works just fine
<Andrew11> Scunizi: i am trying to solve the problem
<ArGGu^^> Andrew11 run cat /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<ArGGu^^> what it prints?
<Scunizi> I'm trying to get an idea of what you're connecting to.  A cell based usb modem, tethered to a cell phone directly or cable modem.. what exactly?
<Andrew11> ArGGu^^: i am on win7 right now, but i remember that everything is fine there, just as on my laptop where nm works
<ArGGu^^> Scunizi does it matter? If it says networking disabled he can not connect using anything.
<Scunizi> yes it matters
<Scunizi> some cell based usb modems *don't* work with linux
<Andrew11> Scunizi: i don't want to offend you but i am not connecting to anything, wicd works fne for me, i am just trying to solve that problem
<Andrew11> Scunizi: on my laptop, usb 3g dongle works, android phone works
<Andrew11> Scunizi: i don't need that on my desktop but it won't hurt if i get it working again
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, Andrew11, for what it's worth here are some networking tutorials I found useful. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/ ,http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<Andrew11> BluesKaj: sorry but no way. no way i am wasting my time on tutorials for what must work at the first place
<BluesKaj> Andrew11, well, i just decided to avoid NM as much as possible despite the fact that I agree with you
<bukayoo> Andrew11: iirc you are connecting to wired eth0 from your desktop ?
<Andrew11> bukayoo: my laptop, win 7, nettalk irc client
<BluesKaj> Nm is just plain flaky altho it's wifi connectitvity is much better in lucid
<Andrew11> BluesKaj: i never had problems with connecting to wifi
<bukayoo> Andrew11: and you are using the plasma-widget-networkmanagement?
<Andrew11> bukayoo: for nm, yes
<bukayoo> Andrew11: noprob with wi-fi but with wired eth0?
<bukayoo> Andrew11: there could be some issues with the driver..what is your nic card driver?
<Andrew11> bukayoo: the only problem with nm: it does absolutely nothing but messeging me with "networking is disabled"
<BluesKaj> Andrew11, neither have I , but wicd was my wifi alternative when NM wouldn't work on this laptop
<Andrew11> bukayoo: conditions are very similar to that bug, when nm changes state to false in its config file
<Andrew11> BluesKaj: wicd works great except that it has no support for usb modems
<BluesKaj> ok, Andrew11 , good to know ...it does work with some usb wifi cards tho
<BluesKaj> well, time to watch some tube with wifey ...night all
<coreberserker> Hay there everyone, is anyone having problems installing XBMC on Kubuntu 10.04 64bit?
<coreberserker> I can't seem to install it when I add the PPA'S or the SVN ppas
<Scunizi> coreberserker: not sure but does medibuntu have that package?
<coreberserker> I'm not sure Scunizi its the first time I've heard of it, what is medibuntu if you don't mind? =]
<coreberserker> Scunizi I found medibuntu, but it doesn't come with the xbmc packages
<starboy> is it true that firewall and ant-virus protection aren't really needed for Linux?
<coreberserker> Well A firewall is always a good thing to have
<coreberserker> But an Anti-virus is not needed
<starboy> thanks
<coreberserker> No problem
<coreberserker> =]
<whodat> scunizi new kernel is perking away :)   I didnt see any usb dongle stuff tho in the menuconfig..sigh
<jengirl23> hello
 * jengirl23 runs away
<jengirl23> hello
<ablyss> hi
<jengirl23> are you the only one here, ablyss
<ablyss> looks that way jengirl23
<jengirl23> oh I just installed Kubuntu, and am using it for the first time... love it!
<ablyss> everyone off watching football
<jengirl23> yeah, that's probably where they are!
<ablyss> firstime on linux too?
<jengirl23> yup, first time!
<ablyss> wow that's great
<ablyss> i've been using linux since 2000 so im not so new
<jengirl23> you're an old school linux user
<ablyss> no. my first system was windows 3.11
<jengirl23> oh I see
<ablyss> migrated to unix ( soloris ) in 2000 to serve web pages
<ablyss> solaris*'
<ablyss> so what brings you to linux
<jengirl23> oh nice
<jengirl23> I migrated because I heard this lets you do everything for free
<ablyss> if your endeavor to not make any money off of it, you probably could do it all for free.  But otherwise you might need to spend in order to receive
<jengirl23> yeah, makes sense
<jengirl23> I don't have a ton of cash right now, so free is a good thing
<ablyss> yep
<ablyss> i went to linux too because solaris was not free
<jengirl23> right, do they even make solaris anymore?
<ablyss> last i heard cisco owns them
<jengirl23> oh, I can't keep track of who bought what anymore
<ablyss> me either
<ablyss> nice thing about linux is wine.. you can run a lot of windows programs on linux
<ablyss> also mythtv.. is like tivo, but you guess it... free
<ablyss> guessed*
<jengirl23> no way! that's so cool
<whodat> listings cost tho
<jengirl23> I will have to give that one a try
<jengirl23> does mythtv require any special hardware?
<ablyss> the guide info is $20/ year.. that is true
<ablyss> well worth it!
<whodat> o yea
<whodat> I used xdtv for years
<ablyss> supported hardware is listed on the mythtv web site
<jengirl23> I will have to check out their website
<jengirl23> thanks
<ablyss> welcome
<jengirl23> do you use Kopete for IM?
<ablyss> no. i actually quit using IM
<jengirl23> oh ok
<whodat> old school irc
<whodat> hehe
<jengirl23> I gotcha ;-)
<whodat> Konversations nice
<duryodhan> hi ... what happened to Ctrl+Alt+F1 in 10.04? it used to take me to a terminal
<ybit> duryodhan: try ctl-alt-f2
<duryodhan> ybit: nothing
<ybit> grr!
<ybit> i dunno
<ybit> duryodhan: i'm pretty sure it should work...
<hmatsue> Ctrl + Alt + F1 still works in my Kubuntu 10.04
<duryodhan> hmm .. I think this is a whole lot of problem in my X/KDE .. I am also facing the problem that konsole thinks I am pressing ctrl+z when I press meta
<duryodhan> but wait .. it doesn't work even at GDM
<duryodhan> GDM also doesn't have an option that says 'go to console, not KDE/GNOME'
<duryodhan> so I thought it had been disabled
<hmatsue> what does "ps aux | grep tty" show?
<ablyss> well time for some good old UnrealTournament
<duryodhan> hmatsue: fml -- it was some 'F' lock on my new keyboard
<duryodhan> sorry guys .. ctrl+alt+f1 works .. now on to figuring out why meta equals ctrl z
<jengirl23> oh boy, I just tried that ctrl-alt-f1 thing, and it brought my to a prompt, and I wasn't able to get out of it, and I had to restart my computer
<hmatsue> jengirl23: try Ctrl + Alt + F7
<hmatsue> to get back to normal GUI
<duryodhan> jengirl23: sorry
<jengirl23> ok, I'll give it a try
<jengirl23> it works!
<jengirl23> thanks, it's alright, duryodhan
<duryodhan> is there a xev like thing for the command line ?
<duryodhan> that tells me what keys I pressed
<hmatsue> duryodhan: im not sure about that, but does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=633403
<obin> how to change menu panel/theme(10.04)?
<obin> in 9.10 you would right clik desktop and go to desktop settings. then you could get new themes. now, in desktop activity settings, it is not available. any help?
<phoenix__> what is kdmrc
<ubuntu_> hello room
<jengirl23> hello ubuntu
<jengirl23> goodbye ubuntu
<ion_> hi, somehoe I have removed the "list of running programms" from the controll paneel. how doI get it back ?
<narottam> hi
<grifo74> hi, i'm a kde fan, but a have a problem. it's possible share my internet to other pc via wireless. i have iternet 3g(vodafone) usb and i like share to other pc's via wirelees. in ubuntu is easy i just make a ad hoc and work in kubuntu i cant make this
<ion__> when I use sftp logins with Dolphin It keeps up poping up the "ask for private key passphrase" Dialogue. Is there  a way to prevent that. Its just annoying
<khelvan> Hello, when I installed Kubuntu Lucid Lynx I was already dual-booting between Windows 7 and Fedora 12. Kubuntu didn't see Fedora, but did see windows, so then I was dual booting with Lucid and Win 7. I ran an update to grub 2 and it found Fedora, but now it has lost Windows. Any advice on how to get my triple-boot working properly?
<ancarius> hello everyone
<ancarius> quick question...what does it mean when i get "ureadheader-other main process (****) terminated with status 4?
<Torch> ancarius: you can ignore that
<buckfast> I'm watching videos on youtube but the player interface doesnt respond
<buckfast> the whole flash seems to mess up firefox
<buckfast> it just makes it unresponsive for some reason
<buckfast> auto scroll hangs for example
<Elnino> buckfast, some time firebug make firefox very slow
<Elnino> may be if u have firebug in try to put it for and try again
<Elnino> may be if u have firebug on try to put it off and then try again
<amichair> what process is "[bluetooth]" in ps output?
<an1> could it be a bluetooth adaptor?
<amichair> an1: it's related to that, but what does the [] format mean? is this a valid process name?
<an1> amichair processes in square brackets are kernel threads
<amichair> an1: ok, and is there any way to restart it?
<Torch> amichair: no
<solidturtle> hi I would like to know if somebody knows how to index pdf files with strigi?
<Torch> amichair: you cannot restart kernel threads. you can, however, unload the module if a module started it.
<n8w> hey
<n8w> ive got kde 4.4.2 n im planin to upgrade to 4.4.4...any pre-installation hints?
<amichair> Torch: 'sudo modprobe -r btusb' doesn't seem to affect it, am I doing it right?
<n8w> i got a black screen after the upgrade last time,so thats why im askin:)
<Torch> amichair: is the module gone?
<amichair> Torch: I still see [bluetooth] in ps
<Torch> amichair: is the module gone from lsmod's output?
<amichair> Torch: nope
<Torch> amichair: modprobe -r should have complained then that it could not remove it. try rmmod. i know for sure it complains in that case.
<Torch> amichair: also no guarantee that "btusb" started the bluetooth kernel thread.
<Torch> amichair: so not sure if this is helpful at all here ;-)
<amichair> Torch: modprobe -r gave a warning about some .conf, but not an error
<Torch> amichair: weird.
<sparrowg3> hey, sound just stopped working in my kubuntu. It says HDA Intel (Conexant Digital) is not working
<sparrowg3> I guess that's my driver
<sparrowg3> It was working just 2 days ago with the same driver
<sparrowg3> Any idea what the problem could be?
<sparrowg3> hey, sound just stopped working in my kubuntu. It says HDA Intel (Conexant Digital) is not working. I guess that's my driver. It was working just 2 days ago with the same driver. Any idea what the problem could be?
<baseman2009> sparrowg: I had the same problem. In my case a simple reboot did the trick
<jack__> i need help with automounting an Iomega network harddrive, each time i start the computer i have to type mount -a to log in and then i get prompted to type my password for each partition. how can i avoid that?
<martijn_> is there a way to configure konqueror for using webkit instead of the KHTML forever?
<ArGGu^^> martijn_ In kde 4.5 that should be possible, but kde 4.5 newest release is beta 2.
<evilsherpa> hey hey yall, quick question, i have 2 hdds installed on this machine, 1 is a 200gig and that one has the ubuntu partician, the other is a 200 gig that is for storage, it appears taht the one with ubuntu install is only like 30gigs big, and the rest is not accessable
<evilsherpa> how do i get my machine to see it
<evilsherpa> thanks in advance
<llutz> !paste | evilsherpa: paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l" please
<ubottu> evilsherpa: paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l" please: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vi390> hi, I jave the newest kubuntu version installed. When I move windows holding down left mousekey they get dropped every now and then, and the mouse moves somewhere else. Any Idea how to solve that, or what the cause could be?
<vi390> its sort of annoying, and happens way to often just to ignore it
<sparrowg3> baseman2009: Yea reboot worked for me initially. But then it went off again. I had the same problem with 9.10. But it asked if I wanted to forget the driver. I used to give yes. Then the OS will remove driver, reinstall it, and it will work perfectly. Now i'm not even getting that option
<sparrowg3> hey, sound just stopped working in my kubuntu. It says HDA Intel (Conexant Digital) is not working. I guess that's my driver. It was working just 2 days ago with the same driver. Any idea what the problem could be?
<ToxinPowe> Hi, I can't see videos anymore on Kaffeine with kde4.5beta2, I'm only see transparent windows, but I have audio, any ideas plz?
<evilsherpa> llutz, http://www.pastebin.org/326095 sorry religious folk tried to convert me via intercom
<evilsherpa> llutz, problem being i cant see the NTFS part, its going to become a shared media drive, for the one machine that uses windows
<Guest28789> anyone else having kde 4.5 beta2 plasma crashes when closing the kde session ?
<Guest28789>  http://kde.pastey.net/137613  http://kde.pastey.net/137614
<amichair> Guest28789: maybe tell the fellas at #kubuntu-devel (seeing that it's a beta)
<alucard> selam
<alucard> =)
<sparrowg3> hey, sound just stopped working in my kubuntu. It says HDA Intel (Conexant Digital) is not working. I guess that's my driver. It was working just 2 days ago with the same driver. Any idea what the problem could be?
<alucard> hi
<amichair> how do I configure plasma-desktop to start instead of plasma-netbook?
<alucard> hey
<alucard> i from turkey
<alucard> u pardus know ?
<bazhang> !tr | alucard
<ubottu> alucard: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<bazhang> alucard, /msg alis list *pardus* to find that channel
<Erthe> Morning.
<goodtime> good morning
<Erthe> I'm having a bit of a plasmoid issue in 10.04
<Erthe> All patched up.
<Erthe> The Quick Browser plasmoid freezes up sometimes when you scroll through the menu.
<Erthe> Just wondering if anyone's experienced this.
<goodtime> use a differnt browser
<goodtime> some arnt perfected
<Erthe> Well I use it because it displays specific folders as menus for the files in them.
<Erthe> Video, Audio, etc.
<Erthe> Well they were fine until 10.04  :D
<goodtime> witch requiers more resorses
<Erthe> http://imagebin.ca/view/qLQHMey.html
<Erthe> The four boxes besides the CPU usage at the bottom.
<Erthe> If I could find a plasmoid to replace these, I would.
<goodtime> how your ram
<Erthe> 4GB
<Bucky> hi, someone out there using kdevelop? i'm an absolute beginner and i don't understand how to build the code!
<Erthe> Bucky: You have to run automake first, in my memory
<Erthe> There's an automake UI in there
<Erthe> It'll generate configure for you
<Erthe> Then you configure, make, make install
<goodtime> idk im kinda a noob
<Bucky> Erthe: are you referring to kdevelop 4? cause i heard it's pretty much diffenrent
<Erthe> I have it installed Bucky, lemme run it and see what I can find out for you.
<Bucky> Erthe: thanks
<Erthe> Bucky: Did you create a project from a template?
<Bucky> Erthe: no. i just have a few lines and i want to build them. just a cpp file
<AlucarD> hola
<AlucarD> hi
<AlucarD> selamın aleyküm
<AlucarD> selam
<AlucarD> :D
<grifo74> it's  possible share my internet (usb 3g vodafone) to other pc's (wireless), for a ad hoc or make a access point ?????????????????'
<Erthe> Bucky: Create a project first, a generic C++ project.
<Erthe> It'll generate all of the supporting files required to build the project.
<amichair> how do I configure plasma-desktop to start instead of plasma-netbook?
<Bucky> i'm trying to do it; i choose:
<Bucky> Project>New from Template >C++>NoGUI>Simple Application ...
<Bucky> ... and this is ok, but then it asks me for a cmake binary file!
<Erthe> Oh, the template may not provide one.
<Erthe> You'd probably have to make your own makefile and setup the infrastructure on your own.
<Erthe> It's not, after all, quite a perfect program  :)
<evilsherpa> sorry all, disconnecteddddd
<noddler> how do i switch from alsa to pulse, my pulse equalizator doesnt work what's wrong?
<noddler> i just upgraded to kde 4.5beta2
<noddler> how do i get pulse equalizator working?
<noddler> please?
<noddler> it asked me to delete pulse audio and i pressed yes, now i want it back, how to do this?
<noddler> mm
<Torch> Bucky: sounds like you don't have cmake installed then.
<Bucky> Torch: it was so. they helped me on #kdevelop. thanks anyway!
<Bucky> i'm sure i'll have tons of troubles, don't worry ;-)
<evilsherpa> noddler, install it through synaptic
<gumpert345> hi I installed 10.04 and installed the live-initramfs package, then I squashed my system into a file and loaded it on a http server, when I use vmlinuz boot=live fetch=http the image is loaded into ram and I can use it, but network wont be able to connect anymore, what could be the reason for this?
<teezett> hi, can someone tell me how i can advise the dhcp client to fetch a new address
<george2002> hello
<psychoholic> hello having sum problems with reading sd cards in kubuntu in suse it worked just fine but with a fresh install of the newest kubuntu it won't pick them up its probable some thing stupid i'm just missing anyone got any ideas do i need to be in a "group" or something
<noddler> evilnhandler: ee? it's the same
<nhandler> ???
<noddler> nhandler: why aint my pulseeq working?
<nhandler> No clue noddler
<noddler> nhandler: it worked like before i upgraded to kde 4.5
<slow-motion> hi
<stupad> installed to kde 4.5 beta2 now i cant get pulse equalizer working on audio/video sofwares
<hart> could someone help me get pulse equalizer to work, my bass is way too loud
<hart> in System Settings -> Audio Multimedia is only : HDM Intel (ALC 888 Digital
<hart> there should be Pulse audio there too but it's not
<hart> please help me
<goodtime> apt-get install pulse audio
<goodtime> as root
<goodtime> maybe it will work as user try that first
<amichair> without the space: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<goodtime> try it
<goodtime> ty right there amichair
<goodtime> sorry i forget about that sometimes
<amichair> np :-)
<BluesKaj> hart, type alsamixer in the terminal and turn your LFE ctrl down
<hart> BluesKaj: LFE ctrl down
<hart> mm
<BluesKaj> low frequency
<hart> nope
<hart> still got bass on high volume
<hart> i had it working in kde 4.4, 4.5 told that theres pulse device have to be deleted
<hart> i want that back plz
<BluesKaj> i assume ypu have separate bass box
<hart> pulseaudio in multimedia/sound settings
<hart> i have 5.1
<BluesKaj> ok the .1 is you low freq extension for subwoofer , if you have one
<hart> BluesKaj: bass is off in that subwoofer
<hart> minimum
<hart> this uses alsa and not pulseaudio ??
<hart> i want the pulseaudio device in multimedia/sound (system settings)
<alexis_> Hello everyone
<hart> cant'ä bet that hard i just  dont know where to begin i purget alsa and pulse reinstalled them but still no luck
<BluesKaj> hart, well, I don't use pulseaudio , so that could be the problem ...pulseaudio and alsa work simultaneously , mostly if you have anonboard sound card pulse audio is just another useless later of audio processing that isn't needed
<BluesKaj> later=layer
<hart> BluesKaj: well is there alsaequalizer?
<BluesKaj> hart, I also have 5.1 and I removed pulseaudio due to allthe problems with it
<hart> that's not helping:(
<BluesKaj> hart, you might need to relogin , but here's the EQ http://sourceforge.net/projects/alsa-eq-plugin/
<hart> BluesKaj: is there repos for that?
<BluesKaj> not that i know of , hart ...it's a separately written plugin
<hart> BluesKaj: how does it work hmm
<BluesKaj> hart, I don't use the EQ because I have tone ctrls on my speaker system
<BluesKaj> did you download it ?
<hart> yea
<hart> installpkg alsa_eq_plugin-0.0.*
<hart> anit working in ubuntu
<hart> oh ffs
<BluesKaj> hart , in the terminal , tar -jxvf filename.tar.bz2
<hart> and?
<hart> BluesKaj: is there a gui in that
<hart> alsa eq
<BluesKaj> well, I think it would show up if you typed alsamixer
<BluesKaj> hart is there a readme text file in the folder that was created?
<hart> BluesKaj: and?
<hart> BluesKaj: yea and install
<hart> BluesKaj: tells that it's only for opensuse or seomthign
<BluesKaj> ok follow the instructions
<hart> i did ints  not working
<hart> 'll reboot
<BluesKaj> hart, it's for linux , there will be instructions for apt /ubuntu as well ...
<BluesKaj> that's all I have , if you won't do that then i can't help
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: do you have maverick and a gtalk account?
<shadeslayer> (need some testers :) )
<BluesKaj> nope, shadeslayer I dumped maverick..too many probs
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: hmm... ok,do you have a gtalk account?
<BluesKaj> it's not where lucid was at this time frame ..I expected more
<shadeslayer> that should do :P
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: its a alpha... what did you expect :P
<BluesKaj> \lucis in alspha was more stable
<BluesKaj> lucid
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: im trying to get gtalk voice chat into kopete
<BluesKaj> I don't us egtalk
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: hmm... ok,thanks anyways :)
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, sry :(
<shadeslayer> np
<hart> yes no.. not working
<ubuntu_> hellow
<ramsy> Hello all, I just upgraded my kubuntu to 10.04 and I get into troubles with kopete which falls immediately after start. Is this the right place to talk about?
<BluesKaj> !not working | hart
<BluesKaj> bah ..bot
<ramsy> BluesKaj, was this no?
<BluesKaj> hart , you have to do some research on your own as well, we're not here to hold your hand at every step, and your demanding attitude from volunteers doesn't help
<hart> load-module module-alsa-sink device=equalized
<hart> there no load-module executable?
<hart> i found a page but load-module is nothing
<hart> apt-get install load-module aint working either
<batty> hello all i have a hp officejet G55 and i need to be able to use it with the ubunto 9.0 it doesnt recognize that it is plugged in
<hart> BluesKaj: what is load-module in apt-get ?
<hart> BluesKaj: apt-cache
<BluesKaj> batty, look for hplip in your package manager
<batty> didnt find any there or in the software pkg.
<BluesKaj> batty, make sure all your sources are enabled in the package manager incuding 3rd party , except the cdrom of course.
<Jann> Всем привет
<batty> ok thank you bluesKaj
<BluesKaj> !ru | Jann
<ubottu> Jann: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hart> http://pastebin.ca/1881729
<hart> i think my pulse audio device is broken?
<Jann> Спасибо
<BluesKaj> hart, remove pulseaudio
<hart> BluesKaj: just did
<hart> and then?
<hart> hmm
<BluesKaj> hart, pastebin the alsa EQ readme pls
<hart> do i have to install ubuntu again
<hart> BluesKaj: i deleted that alsa equalizer package
<hart> i want pulseaudio work
<BluesKaj> p
<hart> BluesKaj: hmmhmm
<BluesKaj> hart , we all want pulseaudio to work but it just doesn't work on some soundcards , so we settle for the deafault alsa , which is base audio driver for most ubuntu audio
<tdnicho> how do i view the grub file in kubuntu 10.04?  google can't seem to answer the question for me!
<BluesKaj> now hart , you can reinstall pulse audio if you want ...good luck
<hart> BluesKaj: yeaa, my soundcard wokrs with pulse man
<tdnicho> i don't know where the grub file is in kubuntu 10.04....i installed KGRUBEditor and thought it would find it but it can't find it either...
<BluesKaj> tdnicho, just do a sudo update-grub ...it will list the menu
<tdnicho> thanks, BluesKaj, will I be able to edit it and remove the other linux distro (UBUNTU) from grub?
<BluesKaj> tdnicho, do you mean old kernels in the menu ?
<tdnicho> BluesKaj, i have windows 7, ubuntu and kubuntu installed on the same hard drive.  kubuntu was the last one i installed.  i would like to remove ubuntu (and modify the grub so it's not listed) but keep windows and kubuntu
<tdnicho> i also added kde partition manager so that once I've done this I can resize the partitions and use the space that ubuntu had been using BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> tdnicho, you have ubuntu on a separate partition , editing grun isnot the way to delete it
<BluesKaj> editing grub is not the way
<tdnicho> right, blueskaj, i'm going to delete the partition that ubuntu is resident on....once i've done that i need to update grub, right?
<BluesKaj> use gparted to delete the partition
<tdnicho> is that automatic by running sudo update-grub after i've deleted the partition?
<BluesKaj> no just sudo update-grub afterwards when you boot back into kubuntu
<BluesKaj> yes :)
<BluesKaj> tdnicho, you got it :)
<tdnicho> think i've got it, blueskaj, so first i delete the ubuntu parition (using gparted or kde partition manager) then i run sudo update-grub to fix grub then reboot?
<BluesKaj> tdnicho, right except resize your kubuntu partition , after deleting the ubuntu one
<tdnicho> ok....thanks blueskaj!
<bigbrovar> anyone knows if there is a rekonq ppa for kubuntu. I tried building from source but came up with this error  http://pastebin.com/eCf1gfKM
<BluesKaj> tdnicho,  you should be able to reboot first, no need to update grub until you booted back in .
<tdnicho> alright....gulp.....here goes.....thanks for the help, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> tdnicho, you seem to know what's required , you'll be ok :)
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar, look for rekonq in your package manager
<BluesKaj> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: the version there is old. I was going to install the latest version. believe me I don't like the path of pain
<BluesKaj> ppa versions can be unstable , bigbrovar ...but maybe launchpad has one
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: I know all that. like I said the version in the lucid repo is old. if it wasnt I wouldnt be building one from source. and wouldn't be here in the first place
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: yeah maybe. I have tried but couldn't find a ppa with one
<techbw> hi all, just installed xubuntu, but having problems with resolutions, I have run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but still have no higher resolution other than 800x600, can anyone help in solving this
<Sonsee> does anyone know how to get rid off this: "GLIB WARNING ** GLib - getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id" ?
<Sonsee> *at boot
<BluesKaj> well , big jam today..time to get setup ...take care all
<techbw> hi all, just installed xubuntu, but having problems with resolutions, I have run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but still have no higher resolution other than 800x600, can anyone help in solving this
<Sonsee> techbw, maybe video driver?)
<techbw> not so clued up with ubuntu, how do I re-install or setup, it's a sis615 on notebook.
<techbw> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg worked when I was on kubuntu 7.10
<techbw> anyone else that might be able to help?
<buckfast> Why don't the repos serve newest versions of software?
<tdnicho> BluesKaj, still there?
<tdnicho> can i unmount the logical drive (partition) that kubuntu is installed on while i'm using that partition?
<Torch> tdnicho: no
<tdnicho> I'm trying to delete a partition that was created first (has a lower logical drive #) than the kubuntu partition.
<Torch> tdnicho: use a live CD with partition manager.
<hart> how stable is maverick now?
<tdnicho> live cd....thanks for the tip....is that the same as the ISO image i downloaded to install kubuntu to begin with?
<Torch> tdnicho: you can boot from your kubuntu install CD, install partition manager in the live system and delete it from there.
<hart> can't be this hard to lower rise bass/treble
<Torch> tdnicho: yes. you only need to install partition manager inside it as it's not there by default.
<tdnicho> thanks, Torch!
<tdnicho> one last thing Torch, can I restart the computer (after deleting the ubuntu partition) without sudo update-grub or is that necessary prior to rebooting?
<Torch> tdnicho: depends on what you're deleting. if it's grub's partition (where grub stage 1.5 and 2 are) it won't boot, of course
<Torch> tdnicho: in any case, you will still be able to boot the live CD and fix grub from there.
<tdnicho> i don't think so....kubuntu was the last thing i installed (windows first, then ubuntu, then kubuntu).  I believe kubuntu would have modified and moved grub to a different partition (not leave it on the 2nd ubuntu partition) correct?
<tdnicho> is sudo update-grub the one-stop-shop for fixing grub?  Just boot from live cd and run that command....then I'll be ok?
<Torch> tdnicho: i don't think know, honestly.
<Torch> tdnicho: no, there is no guarantee that will work as simple as that.
<tdnicho> got it....i'll see what happens and shout for help later if i need it....thanks, torch
<Torch> tdnicho: you need to tell grub where to install to. i'd have to look it up myself, though, too. that's not something i do everyday ;-)=
<hart> how stable is maverick
<llutz> hart: ask at #ubuntu+1
<Perun> there is no kbiff in lucid, what can I use as alternative with kde4?
<Lightning> Anybody having a problem with AR5001 upgrade to Lucid and use Ath5k.It works.
<looksharp> hello
<Bucky> hi. i've builded a source file in Kdevelop and now i need to run it. do i really need to configure run and point to the executable file in the configuration option? there is not a "more automatic" way?
<looksharp> hello
<looksharp> how can i download a prgram ?
<looksharp> what is the command
<looksharp> yum install ??
<shadeslayer> looksharp: its apt-get install <package>
<shadeslayer> looksharp: you will need sudo apt-get install <package> to install a package,for searching a package use : apt-cache search foo : where foo is part of the package name,you can use apt-cache show foo to list details about foo
<shadeslayer> looksharp: and of course : sudo apt-get remove foo : to remove foo
<mobidev> hello guys
<Andrew9> hi
<mobidev> kubuntu have Qt4 from 10.04 or earler?
<Unksi> hi, anyone using colibri with lucid here? i'm having a problem finding how to enable them after installing the package. I found only the location selector from the system settings -> desktop. How do you enable them after that?
<Unksi> nevermind, found it.. there was a bit shady workaround to get it to work
<mobidev> guys, who not forget version kubuntu have start Qt4 support?
<plop> bonjonrs j'aimerais s'avoir comment rejiondre un Chan parlant de WoW
<plop_> y'a t'il des francais ici ?
<wilhart> what was it called that program to burn ISO files on a stick?
<Unksi> unetbootin?
<wilhart> i'm kinda in a jam
<wilhart> yea unetbooting
<wilhart> tnx
<Unksi> youre welcome :)
<Unksi> !fr | plop_
<ubottu> plop_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<wilhart> Unksi: hey in what repo are them ?
<aliendoggie> hi. I upgraded kubuntu to 10.04 and sound messed up. I do not have pulseaudio in settings, just jack and it doesn't work. can anybody help?
<plop_> merci beaucou
<Unksi> wilhart: universe
<plop_> beaucoup*
<wilhart> Unksi: sec. what is it called in apt-get
<wilhart> oh i did typo sorry
<Unksi> :) np
<wilhart> i'm gonna tryout fedora if maverick wont boot
<wilhart> it's second friendly from ubuntu
<wilhart> i installednvidia driver -> boot, and got a black screen after spash
<aliendoggie> how to use pulseaudio in 10.04 kubuntu? it is not supported by kde anymore?
<Ites> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oj7svEF0u7Y does anyone know the name of this song please ?
<wilhart> heh
<Newb4Life> Can I use unetbootin to burn any ISO to a thumb drive?  Even if it isnt linux?
<Unksi> Newb4Life: unless its on the list, i wouldnt expect too much
<Newb4Life> kk I thought so
<Newb4Life> thnx
<Unksi> i havent tested any outside the list though, so i might be wrong
<wilhart> where do i see my USB Sticks /dev/*** ?
<Unksi> wilhart: /dev/sd*
<Unksi> but notice that SATA hard drives are also under /dev/sd*
<wilhart> Unksi: sda  sda1  sdb  sdb1  sdb2  sdb5  sdb6  sdc  sdc1  sdd  sde  sde1
<wilhart> Unksi: in unetbootinnow
<Unksi> wilhart: they are in the order of insertion, so if you have plugged in your usb stick as last, it will be sde. sde1 is the partition on the device
<wilhart> Unksi: itsa 1.9g  usb
<wilhart> chnaged battery still lagging
<Unksi> hmm, you might be able to use fdisk to determine the size
<wilhart> Unksi: ok i got 2giga stick how do i see where in /dev/ it is then
<Unksi> sudo fdisk /dev/sde
<Unksi> and then give p as command
<Unksi> you will see the device partitions and its size
<Unksi> press q to close it without writing any possibly entered changes
<wilhart> Unksi: sorry hmm
<wilhart> Unksi: still lost
<Unksi> hmm
<wilhart> it's labeled disk in /media/
<wilhart>  /media/disc
<wilhart> there it's sdd1
<Unksi> if you use command "mount", you will see which one is mounted where
<Unksi> then just use the device it tells is mounted as /media/disc
<Unksi> it shows like this: /dev/sda5 on /home type ext4 (rw)
<Unksi> which would be my separate partition for /home
<wilhart> what skin had that transparent taskbar?
<wilhart> name of theme
<wilhart> damn
<wilhart> forgot to check what was the theme called that makes taskbar transparent?
<hart> what was it called that trasnparent theme?
<zePh7r> Hi, I just fresh installed kubuntu 10.04 and after installing the extras pack (with flash, codecs etc) along with firefox, I noticed that after having firefox running for long enough everytime I opened a flash-enabled page -- let's say, youtube -- once I pressed the play button first I couldn't hear any sound and later the sound seems to loop, not being able to play it correctly. Any hints on what may be causing this?
<Andrew9> zePh7r: try to install flash from adobe.com/flashplayer
<zePh7r> I seem to recall this happening a while ago and I found it to be caused by some 64-32bit translator that was installed without my notice, but I can't seem to recall the name of that package. Know its name?
<lumm> its the same version right now if im not wrong:P
<lumm> @Andrew9
<Andrew9> lumm: yes, they added it to the rep right after the update
<lumm> so why should he try that version ;)
<lumm> from the adobe page
<Andrew9> lumm: some time ago i installed flash from the rep and i didn't get any sound, after i deleted it and got one from adobe which worked fine
<zePh7r> Andrew9: but it works fine, only has that issue after firefox being opened for a long time. Can anyone name the app I mentioned earlier?
<Andrew9> zePh7r: i am not sure what app you mentioned earlier..
<zePh7r> it was some app that is installed as some dependency by some other app and that identifies my system as being 64bit (while it's in fact 32) and tries to translate the 32-bit apps so they can run on 64bit architecture
<giordano> salve italiani?
<Unksi> !it | giordano
<ubottu> giordano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Traveller_N125> Is there someone that could help me get my mic working in Skype?
<Traveller_N125> Ja
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> i can manually update with kpackagekit, adept or synaptic, and i have enabled the per-day check for updates, but i get no notifications when updates are available (if i check manually i can update, of course)
<Freddy2> how can i get it working?
<Freddy2> which process is being executed in background for this purpose? i'd like to look for it
<zePh7r> oh I got it. it was nspluginwrapper
<server1> hello
 * frogonwheels curses randr and dual screens :|
<frogonwheels> I have Kubuntu LTS now - and have my old problems of Misbehaving dual screens has returned.  I've been manually using xrandr to set up the screens.  The best I can end up with is both screens the same, but with kde thinking it's spreading across two screens.
<frogonwheels> I recently tried setting up the screens in xorg.conf, but it ends up the same.
<frogonwheels> I had  a script that worked previously that explicitly turned on both screens, turned off one screen, turn on both screens to occupythe same area, then moved one to the right of the other - and this worked for a while
<frogonwheels> any ideas on what's happening with xrandr?  (I have an oldish ati card not supported by fglrx drivers it appears)
<camn> Hello?
<slow-motion> n8
#kubuntu 2010-06-13
<dmitry> hi)
<jengirl23> I love Linux!
<jengirl23> How do I create a shortcut such that when I push the Window Key + SpaceBar it does the same thing as pressing Alt-F2?
<jengirl23> does anybody know this? I'm new to Linux
<kyan> Hello! I am trying to install banshee, but it looks like librsvg2 has vanished. Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libr/librsvg/librsvg2-common_2.26.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<kyan> how can I install banshee anyway? Thanks!
<odhinn> Evening all
<goodtime> just right click on anything in you menu and select add to desktop jengirl23
<evilsherpa> morning all, sorry had to step away last night
<evilsherpa> just pulled an awesome double of Kenyan "aa" i need to try to get this hdd cranking
<evilsherpa> i appear to have an additional hdd that isnt showing up in system
<jengirl23> gootime, thanks, but I don't think that's what I want
<goodtime> type tasksel in your terminla kyan
<goodtime> terminal
<goodtime> use your arrow keys to scroll and use your spacebar to select a gui or os and hit enter
<evilsherpa> fdisk -l = > http://www.pastebin.org/326914
<goodtime> it will save your files too
<bittin> http://bash.org/?454203
<evilsherpa> my machine sees 2 hdds, 1 called 6.2gig and the other called 154gig, i dont know wny they are named as that - since they are respectively 160gig and 200gig
<evilsherpa> if anyone knows how to get my system to see the drives for what they truelly are - bigger - that would be fan - freekin - tastic, i was hoping to turn one of them into a "windows visible" drive
<evilsherpa> k
<nikitis> Why is the KDE wallet necessary for my wifi connection to automatically connect when booting up?  And is there anyway to make it so I don't require the wallet?
<nikitis> anyone?
<bittin> http://www1.shellkonto.se/lg2s/filer/pojkar/pmk_boysjustwannabeloved.mp3
<bazhang> bittin, stop pasting inappropriate links
<vit_> hola floodbotk1
<vit_> %ahy alguien??
<vit_> ëNÐvâneö±^¬·¬®Tê©âDÖ®Õ»»
<jules_> ok i need some help please. I can not get my wine to install in my computer. when i run it it gets to 99% and then the gdeb shuts down. when i try to install it using dpkg in sudo box it states that
<jules_>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<jules_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jules_> so can some one help please. thank you!
<well_laid_lawn> jules_: sounds like you haven't changed to the directory the deb is in
<jules_> ok so how do i do that?
<jules_> i am rather new to linux based system so all the help i can get i would love
<well_laid_lawn> jules_: in terminal do   cd /path/to/deb   where /path/to/deb is the path to the folder the deb is in
<well_laid_lawn> e.g   cd ~/Downloads
<nikitis_> How do I prevent Network Manager from asking for a kde wallet?
<jules_> so do i have to put cd if it is a download on my computer?
<well_laid_lawn> jules_: in what folder did you d/load it to?
<jules_> it is in my home folder in the exe subfolder
<well_laid_lawn> jules_: then   cd ~/exe
<well_laid_lawn> the   ~   means your home folder
<jengirl23> Question: How do I create a shortcut such that when I push the Window Key + SpaceBar it does the same thing as pressing Alt-F2?
<jules_> so would it be like sudo dpkg cd~/exe filename.deb? (want to be sure i get it right you know)
<well_laid_lawn> jules_: no - they are separate commands
<jules_> ok so help me?
<well_laid_lawn> jules_: like   cd ~/exe   then hit enter and the prompt will change then   sudp dpkg -i filename.deb
<jules_> ok great thanks!!!! I am going to try now will let u know how it works in a min
<jules_> ok the cd command not working it is saying "bash: cd: /home/jules/exe: No such file or directory"
<jules_> ok this is not working and honestly the gdebi installer is not working with any .deb install at all
<well_laid_lawn> jules_: you need to get the path right mate
<well_laid_lawn> !wine | jules_
<ubottu> jules_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<evilsherpa> well_laid_lawn, would you be able to assist in getting part of an hdd to mount?
<evilsherpa> well_laid_lawn, i may need to change the partitan size, but i think the boot partitian is on a hdd where only that partician is visible, or accessable, and its only 30gigs of 160
<well_laid_lawn> evilsherpa: part of a hdd? - you only mount partitions
<evilsherpa> well_laid_lawn, this is the fdisk fdisk -l = > http://www.pastebin.org/326914
<evilsherpa> well_laid_lawn, im not sure if its mounted or not, or if it should automount
<well_laid_lawn> evilsherpa: see if it shows in   df -h
<evilsherpa> well_laid_lawn, http://www.pastebin.org/327004
<well_laid_lawn> evilsherpa: you know the partition name
<evilsherpa> partially - i dont know waht thuis nvidia one is, unless its my graphics card somehow being seen as an hdd
<well_laid_lawn> evilsherpa: so do you want the windows on the first hdd to be in the grub menu or just be able to get to it's files?
<evilsherpa> well_laid_lawn, there is no windows - im only having an NTFS so that the lone windows machine on our network can trade files
<evilsherpa> ie they put it into that dir, or i put it into that dir, and we can both access it
<well_laid_lawn> !fstab | evilsherpa
<ubottu> evilsherpa: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<evilsherpa> well_laid_lawn,  thanks, yeh ive been in anout out of fstab a lot lately
<evilsherpa> well_laid_lawn,  as well as gparted
<well_laid_lawn> why gparted? - aren't the partitions already there?
<evilsherpa> they are but that nvidia one was unformatted
<evilsherpa> orange trianle with exclamation mark
<nerdy_kid> anyone know what X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=desktop_kdebase does? (ive find it in all the system .desktop files for kde)
<jules_> can anyone tell me fastest way of upgrading my wine?
<JontheEchidna> nerdy_kid: it tells KDE where to look for translations for the .desktop file
<JontheEchidna> (Ubuntu strips them from where they normally are (in the .desktop files) and imports them into the Ubuntu translation system
<nerdy_kid> JontheEchidna ah ok, now does this process happen in realtime? if so, does it have any impact on speed?
<nerdy_kid> cause i have a laggy context menu and wondering if that might be the issue
<nerdy_kid> that is something .desktop file related could be the issue
<JontheEchidna> nah, shouldn't cause speed issues.
<JontheEchidna> it has to load the translations, whether or not it looks in the ubuntu location or not
<nerdy_kid> JontheEchinda do you have an idea how i might disable it?  just to make absolutly sure that it isnt effecting the speed.
<JontheEchidna> nerdy_kid: deleting that key should do it
<nerdy_kid> JontheEchidna besides that, just about every single .desktop file has it
<nerdy_kid> would removing executible permissions from the gettext binary do it?
<JontheEchidna> sudo rm /usr/share/locale-langpack/YOURLANGHERE/LC_MESSAGES/desktop_* might do the trick
<nerdy_kid> JontheEchidna thanks :)
<toolbear> is there any way to disable to "kickoff application launcher" tooltip?
<toolbear> oh, also, how to get the ~/.bashrc script to actually run when a new shell is created?
<poyntz> I can't get plasma to work in kubuntu 10.04, only netbook works. when I try to launch plasma I get a crash. is there any way around this?
<poyntz> has no-one had problems with plasma on the latest updat?
<heath> who wants to help me diagnose the network issue?
<heath> wireless nor wired works for some reason
<heath> it shows it as being connected, but i can't ping or connect through the browser to anything
<poyntz> try pulling out your cable and puttin it back in again
<poyntz> also is there a proxy on the network?
<poyntz> ...might be preventing access
<poyntz> check the network icon up the top right hand corner to see if you are connected
<poyntz> otherwise, restart your router
<poyntz> heath: sorry mate. those last few comments were aimed at you :P
<heath> hrm, wired works
<heath> yar, i tried quite a bit getting it to work
<heath> not sure what's going with the wireless though
<heath> okay, so let's skip that and ask why mp3s aren't playing in amarok :)
<heath> i have kubuntu-restricted-extras
<heath> and libxine1-ffmpeg
<heath> and teh gstreamer ugly plugins
<heath> oh file had moved :P
<poyntz> health, some mp3s may not play, others may
<poyntz> heath: some mp3s may not play, others may
<poyntz> try different mp3s to see if it's an issue with the file or with amarok
<poyntz> if I quite an upgrade it won't clear all the packages that are already installed off that upgrade will it?
<poyntz> (provided some of the packages are already installed)
<evilsherpa> hey all, whats the easiest way to convert avi files into mp4's for an iphone or an ipad?
<evilsherpa> or an ipod
<well_laid_lawn> find a gui encoder with presets for that - handbrake does iirc
<evilsherpa> well_laid_lawn, sorry, whats iirc?
<well_laid_lawn> iirc=If I Recall Correctly evilsherpa
<evilsherpa> well_laid_lawn, thanks
<evilsherpa> i thaught it was a i internet relay chat application
<evilsherpa> much like what we are on now
<akssps011> hi, I have upgraded from kubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 on my desktop PC
<akssps011> but after upgradation Hibernation is not working
<akssps011> it worked prior to upgrade
<akssps011> what may be the problem ??
<akssps011> I tried to use "uswsusp", but it is for laptops..moreover on my PC crashes quite frequently after installing it. Is their any alternative ?
<vishnu> how to install compiz in kubuntu. i am using 10.04
<vishnu> hello
<vishnu> any humans ?
<Ites> I'm using Kubuntu but on a Cure2duo with 4 gig of ram, and ati 4870X2 so I don't really need all that power when i'm just doing irc, rtorrent and firefox. It's annoying that my vent is blowing so hard and making such loud noise. Is there away to make it more silent please ?
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> i think you can controll the power
<Peace-> Ites: in this way http://imagebin.ca/view/4N-BhJZ.html
<Peace-> Ites: or in this way http://imagebin.ca/view/JH6ZYY.html
<Ites> thanks Peace-
<Peace-> Ites: :) peace and love
<evilsherpa> Ites, or you can get a watercooler with a fanless water tower
<evilsherpa> Ites, no sound at all
<Ites> ye but that's expensive, and i can't do it right now
<Ites> and no
<Ites> that doesn't work
<Ites> with the power save :s
<FloodBotK1> Ites: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ites> I'm using xtreme powersave now.
<Ites> But it's always the same, sometimes not much noise from the vent for 1 min, then 1 min ventilator max noise :s
<the_madman> Does anybody else use Blogilo to post to a Wordpress blog?
<aribertcaesar> test
<Peace-> Ites: mmm so you have a problem with acpi and kernel
<Ites> I've no idea Peace- I'm a noob
<Ites> it's just annoying that sometimes the noise is acceptable, and 20 secs later it's like a vacuum cleaner
<Peace-> Ites: basically when you acpi the system under power save and stuff like that should work only if your kernel is able to recognize correctly it
<Peace-> Ites: if it doesn't you can have some problem like yours
<Ites> oh
<Ites> so how do you fix that?
<Peace-> Ites: maybe trying another kernel you could solve
<Peace-> but you have to search on interne
<Ites> another kernel?
<roh1977> ed
<Peace-> wowo my english is not good when i am drunk xD
<Peace-> sorry about that
<Ites> no problem hehe
<Ites> but what do you mean with searching for antoher kernel?
<Peace-> just a moment
<Peace-> Ites: this is my blog ... http://nowardev.wordpress.com/usefull-link-for-kubuntu-and-multimedia-stuff/
<Peace-> Ites: it's better read in that place than read what i am writting right now
<Ites> ok Peace-, thanks
<Torch> Ites: don't install a different kernel unless you know exactly what you're doing.
<Ites> Well I don't, so I won't
<Ites> I don't understand how you can install another kernel without changing OS
<Peace-> Ites: you have to learn
<Peace-> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Ites> alright
<Ites> Well I will have to do another time though, I'm in the middle of my exams at the moment :)
<Peace-> Ites: but i guess you can't install it becasuse you are too noob (no offensive meaning)
<Ites> Yep that's it :p
<Peace-> well i guess i have to drink some coffe now
<Peace-> wine is too strong guys
<Ites> no problem at all. I use kubuntu cause windows sucks monkey balls but I have no rly experience in it :)
 * Peace- is italian and is drinking too much in these days
<Peace-> xD
<tdnicho> How do I change the start up screen in kubuntu?
<n8w> how do i find out whether im usin an encrypted swap or not?
<poyntz> how do i get out of netbook and onto plasma-desktop?
<poyntz> what is basically happening atm is i have netbook and plasma-desktop open
<poyntz> i want to close netbook
<poyntz> alright done. i just killed it as a process
<poyntz> now i want to make it so when i restart it goes to plasma-desktop and not netbook. any ideas?
<Torch> n8w: one idea would be to check if cat /proc/swaps references the device in /dev/mapper
<n8w> Torch:  ye ive checked fstab but it doesnt mention anythin related to an encrypted swap
<n8w> Torch:  the reason why im doin this research is the hibernation not workin properly...ive read that en encrypted swap causes problems
<poyntz> plasma-desktop won't start up on startup. instead plasma-notebook starts up. how do I fix this?
<poyntz> ps, i checked autostart and plasma-notebook isn't listed there
<stenandreas> Hi, could you please advise me a Kubuntu for a netbook. Asus EEE PC 1005HA to be exact
<skizette> hi there, who can explain me where manage brightness in kubuntu 10.04 ?
<skizette> my power energy do nothing
<darko3d> im getting this when trying to login with the kde option, Could not start ksmserver. Check installation. what might be the problem
<slow-motion> hi
<LasseKongo> Hi, If I have a ubuntu installation on my harddrive and it's divided into swap, / and /home. Is it possible for me to install kubuntu on the / partition and access my /home folder without any problems?
<darko3d> anybody
<darko3d> im getting this when trying to login with the kde option, Could not start ksmserver. Check installation. what might be the problem
<Cato37> is this the kubuntu help room?
<darko3d> Cato37: yeah, but no one is here apparantly
<Cato37> i have installed kubuntu on my year and a half old laptop (vista keeps crashing so i ditched it) and i have no idea what the kubuntu manual is talking about half the time.i have downloaded winrar and foxit, but i have no idea how to install them.
<Cato37> how do i install a downloaded gzz file?
<darko3d> Cato37: u're better off asking @ #ubuntu, no is here it seems
<Cato37> how do i switch rooms?
<darko3d> click here #ubuntu
<darko3d> im getting this when trying to login with the kde option, Could not start ksmserver. Check installation. what might be the problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<darko3d> im getting this when trying to login with the kde option, Could not start ksmserver. Check installation. what might be the problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<darko3d> im getting this when trying to login with the kde option, Could not start ksmserver. Check installation. what might be the problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBotK1> darko3d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cato37> #kubuntu
<Cato37> rehello room. i need help with installing things on kubuntu.
<Torch> (this is not a room, it's an irc channel)
<Torch> Cato37: just ask your question, don't ask to ask.
<Cato37> i went to the foxit site and the winrar site to install linux versions of their product. they downloaded as .gz file, and when i unzip them they dont intall. how do i install them?
<Cato37> *productes; *install
<Cato37> please forgive the typos. i have had no sleep, and need to have kubuntu up and running and the former vista backup files (saved as .rar) put on before the end of this day.
<Cato37> so far i am just making a mess of things.
<Cato37> how do i install 3rd party programs that dont show up in the package manager?
<pip> I wanna know the performance of kubuntu, including stability and speed
<Torch> Cato37: you shouldn't need to do that. there's an unrar package in the repositories.
<Torch> Cato37: foxit is the PDF reader? just use okular.
<Torch> Cato37: don't install any software from outside the repositories if you're new to linux. you'll make a mess of your system.
<rysiek|pl> Cato37: if I were you, I'd get some sleep. no, seriously, 2-3h of sleep can save you from doing lots of dumb mistakes
<Cato37> i am not at home to be able to snooze, but thanx. i have a foxit account and need it to access data.
<Cato37> as long as i can extract the .rar files it doesnt matter what the program is.
<pip> Okay, simply, which one works faster, kde or gnome ?
<pip> I have an old laptop, PIII 850 MHz
<pip> I wanna try Kubuntu, is that a bad idea ?
<Cato37> i am trying kubuntu and like it very much so far.
<pip> Cato37, Your computer must be very cool
<Cato37> the learning curve seems a bit steep since i am coming from a windows backgroun, but it seems much more stable.
<pip> Good
<Cato37> is wine still a good prog for running windows apps?
<pip> Yeah
<n8w> how should a swap partition b defined in fstab? like this: UUID=f3c84cbe-4f72-4921-a73c-1b7b7a7e330d or like dev/sda?
<rysiek|pl> n8w: either. you can define any partition either by UUID or by the device file.
<Torch> n8w: UUID is preferable
<n8w> Torch, rysiek|pl  ok
<n8w> omg this hibernation issues drive me crazy....
<n8w> i dunno what to do anymore
<rysiek|pl> n8w: I assume you *do* have more swap thanram, right?
<n8w> rysiek|pl:  ye 100Mb more than my size of my ram
<n8w> rysiek|pl:  i could easily have only 2 gb swap 9.04 n hibernation was workin perfectly
<n8w> rysiek|pl:  but 10.4 is toaly weird
<rysiek|pl> n8w: yeah, it depends on how much ram+swap is already used. the swap partition must be big enough to cater for *whole* used mem in hibernation
<Cato37> is there a better command line prog than the current run command?
<n8w> rysiek|pl:  ye i know...
<rysiek|pl> n8w: but I suppose your problems stem from either grub or fstab somewhere :/
<Torch> Cato37: konsole?
<n8w> rysiek|pl: hmm not rly...im usin s2disk for hibernation
<rysiek|pl> ah, in that case, no idea
<n8w> rysiek|pl:  it success ratio for hibernation is approx 25%
<Cato37> konsole, thanx. there was another that i heard about that had a japanese name, but i forget it.
<rysiek|pl> n8w: any messages in dmesg/syslog/messages?
<n8w> rysiek|pl:  hang on
 * rysiek|pl 's hanging by a thread
<n8w> rysiek|pl:  which one should i look in?
<rysiek|pl> n8w: no idea, never used s2disk (everything works OOTB here)
<n8w> rysiek|pl:  hmm so ur one of those lucky ones...
<rysiek|pl> n8w: I'd just grep through /var/log for, dunno, 's2disk'? 'hibern'? 'suspend'?
<rysiek|pl> n8w: i.e.: egrep -nHri '(s2disk|hibern|suspend)' /var/log/*
<Cato37> should i have a firewall or anti-virus program with kubuntu?
<Torch> Cato37: neither
<rysiek|pl> Cato37: http://lwb.elka.pw.edu.pl/trac/lwb/blog/rysiek/2010/06/04/why_fw_on_linux_not_critical
<Cato37> :)
<rysiek|pl> Cato37: short, to the point and should answer why FW on a desktop Linux is not necessary
<Cato37> keen. someone said that it might be good to have clam-av for the windows users that i will be interfacing with.
<Torch> Cato37: if you run a mailserver, yes.
<rysiek|pl> Cato37: if you are running a server, yeah
<Torch> Cato37: that might make sense in certain cases.
<rysiek|pl> hah, Torchbeat me to it
<Torch> Cato37: don't worry about this for a desktop or notebook.
<Torch> rysiek|pl: yay ;-)
<rysiek|pl> I will get you for this! I will!
<Cato37> k. thanx
<Cato37> ***notices that he doesnt have to reboot when installing new programs***
<Torch> Cato37: you don't have to reboot unless you updated the kernel.
<Cato37> there are a lot of plusses to using kubuntu.
<Torch> Cato37: yes, but this is a general linux thing, not a kubuntu-specific thing
<Cato37> ic. i still need to learn what wine is and install some windows apps with it. i have weened myself off of everything except onenote and illustrator.
<Cato37> *weaned (sp?)
<Torch> Cato37: wine is a crutch, not more. it works for some apps, but it's mostly a waste of time.
<llutz> and it prevents dev from porting their software to linux
<Cato37> what would be the best to use for illustrator, or is there an app that can modify .ai files?
<Cato37> dev?
<llutz> software developer
<Cato37> ah.
<Cato37> thank you for your help. i am looking forward to running kubuntu. bbl.
<wilhart> hey how do i aaadd this in sources.list = ppa:psyke83/ppa
<rysiek|pl> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:psyke83/ppa
<rysiek|pl> wilhart: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:psyke83/ppa
<ganeshp> Hi all, I am using Kubuntu Lucid AMD64 desktop.  Since yesterday, system monitor is showing incorrect swap size i.e. instead of 08.00 GB it is showing it as 9.9 GB. When I tried to deactive SWAP using KDE partition manager, I noticed the system monitor still displaying the swap as 1.9.  Not sure how is this possible.
<ganeshp> Need help.
<llutz> ganeshp: paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l" please to paste.ubuntu.com
<DarthFrog> ganeshp: Linux can also use a swapfile for swap.
<ganeshp> here is the output of sudo fdisk -l
<ganeshp> Disk /dev/sda: 640.1 GB, 640135028736 bytes
<ganeshp> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 77825 cylinders
<ganeshp> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ganeshp> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<ganeshp> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBotK1> ganeshp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarthFrog> llutz: You'll also want to see his fstab.
<ganeshp> hello DarthFrog, I have not used any swap file
<llutz> ganeshp: paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l" please to http://paste.ubuntu.com     not here
<ganeshp> hi IIutz, I have pasted the contents in http://paste.ubuntu.com/449233/
<llutz> ganeshp: paste your /etc/fstab and output of "mount" too
<llutz> ganeshp: and at least: "free -m|grep Swap"
<ganeshp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/449234/
<ganeshp> mount output http://paste.ubuntu.com/449235/
<ganeshp> and for the last command http://paste.ubuntu.com/449236/
<llutz> ganeshp: my bad, mount was pointless, "cat /proc/swaps"
<ganeshp> hello IIutz: here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/449237/
<Torch> ganeshp: what does /proc/swaps say?
<Torch> (or /proc/swap, can't remember)
<llutz> ganeshp: /dev/ramzswap0 it is, whatever created this
<Machtin> how to find out which process is using my harddisk excessively?
<llutz> Machtin: iotop
<Torch> oops, have that already. sorry.
<ganeshp> Torch: there are two line items the fine one has 1.9 GB memory. That is not required
<ganeshp> oh ok IIutz.  How do I delete this?
<Machtin> thank's i'll try, llutz.
<DarthFrog> ganeshp: Does it come up on every boot?
<ganeshp> yes
<ganeshp> but when I try booting through live cd it does not come up
<DarthFrog> ganeshp: From the forums: http://paste.ubuntu.com/449241/
<llutz> ganeshp: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2009-February/174405.html
<Machtin> llutz: okay so far.. and why is dolphin reading my harddisk so excessively? O.o
<ganeshp> thank you so much IIutz and DarthFrog. You have a great day.
<Guest50155> I just upgraded two raid 1 drives from 320GB to 1.5TB but I still only have 23GB free. How can I make Ubuntu see all of the space?
<Unksi> Guest50155: sounds like you are looking on how much free space is on a single partition
<DarthFrog> Guest50155: How did you do the upgrade?
<Guest50155> i did one drive at a time with the partition I wanted larger already the size I wanted it. Found resize2fs and it's working thx
<DarthFrog> But you didn't remake the RAID array?
<Guest50155> DarthFrog, yeah i did that one drive at a time toot
<Guest50155> *too
<Guest50155> took FOREVER
<DarthFrog> By one drive at a time, you mean you had one small drive and one large drive in the array?
<Guest50155> I grew the array after that as well
<Guest50155> DarthFrog, yes
<Guest50155> then when the first drive was done I just treated it as if the other drive had failed and sfdisk'd the partitions over and added to array
<DarthFrog> I think you'll have to remake the array again, with both large drives.
<Guest50155> why? it's working...
<Guest50155> another issue I have is my cdrom drive just never mounts properly and if I run mount /media/cdrom0 the light never comes on and after about 20 seconds I get mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<DarthFrog> If it's working, what are you complaining about?  :-)
<Guest50155> other people have had the same cd issue as me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1235151
<Guest50155> i'm not anymore... I said that above
<partizan__> доброго времени суток
<DarthFrog> !ru | partizan__
<ubottu> partizan__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<partizan__> Thank you
<apparle> ok guys can anyone help me install something from source
<tanderson_> how to "undo" "inputattach --magellan /dev/ttyS0". tried modprobe -r magellan, then can't reattach.
<Espirito> Hi! I'm using kubuntu 10.4 and still have the bug does not silence external audio when I put a headphone, does anyone know how can I solve this?
<esperegu> anyonen knows how to rip a dvd to an mpeg file without losing quality?
<apparle> esperegu: see if this helps http://forum.videohelp.com/threads/279547-DVD-RIP-ing-to-mpeg2-without-recompression
<kyan> Hello! how can I check my cpu temperature
<kyan> ? thanks!
<apparle> kyan: there is a widget for that purpose, see in the widgets
<kyan> thanks! which widget should I use?
<kyan> OK, I'm using the system monitor widget.
<kyan> the temperature tab makes no change.
<kyan> closed system monitor widget, using temperature monitor now. it is blank.
<kyan> Might this be because my hardware doesn't contain a temperature sensor, and if that is the case, how could I check? Thanks!
<kyan> ok,  I've got to go now. I'll check back later. Thanks!
<nikitis> DarthFrog: Hey, remember my problem with my 6800 card?
<esperegu> apparle: thx. checkin
<DarthFrog> nikitis: Nope, sorry.
<wilhart> http://pastebin.ca/1882420
<wilhart> problem with sound
<greylica> wow ! so many people here !
<greylica> great :) testing quassel....
<greylica> Now I will conect to blenderwiki - congrats for kubuntu - the quality of the software isa good surprise, and I'm in my wife's computer !
<wilhart> why is my pulseaudio server demon not ON ? it's off
<greylica> she asked me to wipe out windows :)
<greylica> after one day using my machine....
<wilhart> ALSA lib pulse.c:229:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<wilhart> what tha heck is this
<hart> heya ppl, btw eee should i remove pulseaudio totally and just use alsa?
<hart> is there any url that shows remove pulseaudio and install alsa from scratch!?!?!?
<wilhart> i need ALSA equalizer
<wilhart> Alsaequal is a real-time adjustable equalizer plugin for ALSA. It can
<wilhart> be adjusted using any ALSA compatible mixer, e.g. alsamixergui.
<wilhart> i found this but the alsamixers eq doesnt do anything need a reboot or seomthing?
<wilhart> heya, anyone use this: alsaequal$
<wilhart> how do i see what sound card number i'm using?
<Tyal> hey guys; old old old-time debian user; I haven't used linux in a while and I'm having a few ...issues getting kubuntu installed
<wilhart> I need a ALSA equalizer!!!!
<Tyal> maybe I'll look for an alternate image for 10.04 amd64
<kyan> Hello! Admittedly this probably isn't the right place to ask, but I figure it can't hurt. ^.^ I was wondering: is there any way to get cdparanoia to ignore a damaged toc on a cd and read any raw data it can?
<kyan> Hello again. I was wondering: why does Wine sometimes quit silently?
<kyan> It's been doing that a lot lately. (for several different programs)
<Bucky> hi. when i need to download or save a file, it always open a window in /home/myUser/Documents/; there's a way to change this default folder?
<chuckf> Bucky: depends on the program you're using to download with
<Bucky> chuckf: i dont think so; for ex: when i download a file with firefox, it opens in documents; when a save a file with OOo Writer, it opens in Documents, when i save an image with gimp, it open in Documents.
<Bucky> should be an option somewhere
<chuckf> Bucky: there is an option for default directories in each of those programs under their preferences. Kubuntu makes the ~/Documents directory the default for most applicatoins
<kyan> I just tried two more programs. Still failing silently.
<andito> I am running kubuntu on my vaio but the sound is not working
<hart> how do i see that i have this number audio card: "plughw:0,0"; or whatever it is
<andito> can someone give me a hand please?
<Bucky> chuckf: so its a choice of kubuntu; very strange; it would had been better to use home folder. there's not a way to change this default folder in KDE options instead that in each single software? it's stupid!
<tsimpson> Bucky: there may be a GUI for editing it, but you can just edit the file ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<tsimpson> it's not Kubuntu actually, just the XDG "standard"
<hart> is there a way for looking what plughw:0,0 my card is using?
<chuckf> Bucky: for me, saving to the documents directory is better than polluting the home folder for everything
<Bucky> chuckf: i can see what you mean, but since i deal with different kind of files i use home folder as a starting point; e.g. if i want to save an image i need a single click to go to Pictures folder; instead now i have to browse back to home folder and then choose
<hart> After installing you will have to modify your local .asoundrc alsa configuration file, adding something like this. If you're not using sound card 0 modify "plughw:0,0" accordingly.
<Bucky> i dont like to fill home folder too
<hart> where do i see what plughw i have?
<Tyal> ok disc#3 burned (2 10.04, 1 10.10 so far). Let's see if this one works heh
<Bucky> anyway: tsimpson thanks, that was what i was looking for; thanks to chuckf too
<andito> how can I check what's the sound problem on my vaio
<andito> ?
<hart> nobody ?!?!??!
<slow-motion> n8
#kubuntu 2011-06-06
<DeltaEpsilon> how do I list all folders with a certain tag?/
<SIR_Taco> DeltaEpsilon: what do you mean exactly?
<DeltaEpsilon> if you go to the properties window of a folder, you can set tags for a folder
<DeltaEpsilon> I want to list all folders that has the same tag
<SIR_Taco> DeltaEpsilon: what kind of tag?
<DeltaEpsilon> SIR_Taco: try it youself and you will see
<SIR_Taco> DeltaEpsilon: ok... fine... but how are you searching by tag?
<OerHeks> sort on part of name, date, or else ?
<DeltaEpsilon> SIR_Taco: that is what I trying to figure out
<DeltaEpsilon> :\
<SIR_Taco> ah ok
<SIR_Taco> DeltaEpsilon: you can't select: Edit -> Find -> select Content -> and add the Tag there?
<SIR_Taco> in Dolphin, I'm talking about
<DeltaEpsilon> SIR_Taco: I figured out how it works
<SIR_Taco> ok
<DeltaEpsilon> I have to use the Information panel
<DeltaEpsilon> then click on the tag name
<SIR_Taco> ah, ok
<DeltaEpsilon> that will show all folders with the same tag
<DeltaEpsilon> quite useful
<SIR_Taco> I did it through Dolphin and searched "image" and it brought up all pictures in my home folder
<DeltaEpsilon> but it is pain in the ass to go to the property window to add a new tag
<DeltaEpsilon> think I have to use the Information panel
<SIR_Taco> DeltaEpsilon: you can always suggest a better option
<prower> hello :> i'm having a strange problem with kgpg...it starts fine, everything appears to  be normal, but when i try to generate a new key pair it fails on the actual generation step, without a helpful error message...has anyone else seen this?
<SIR_Taco> prower: have you tried running kgpg from konsole? might give you some error messages that will help
<prower> SIR_Taco: Hmm... gpg-agent is not available for this session...gpg-agent is installed, though...
<SIR_Taco> should just be able to type kgpg
<prower> SIR_Taco, oh, that's what i did, yes :> that was the error message in the console
<SIR_Taco> what error? if it's more than one line, paste to paste.kde.org
<prower> gpg: gpg-agent is not available in this session
<prower> I also get it if I run gpg by itself in the console
<SIR_Taco> is "gnupg-agent" installed?
<prower> SIR_Taco, you must have missed what i said before :> gnupg-agent is definitely installed
<SIR_Taco> prower: interesting... I get the same error
<SIR_Taco> what version of Kubuntu and KDE are you running?
<prower> SIR_Taco, no idea what's causing it either, worked fine in 10.10, strace doesn't tell me anything useful...kubuntu 11.04 (64-bit) with the latest updates installed for kde 4.6.2, default repositories
<SIR_Taco> prower: well I'm on 11.10 and KDE 4.6.3 and get the same error... mine seems to be a dbus error though
<prower> SIR_Taco, Odd...so I guess it's not related to the KDE version then, I was using it in fedora 15 (4.6.3) and never had the same problem
<SIR_Taco> honestly I'm not entirely sure... I know it doesn't work for me (for whatever reason)... might be something it depends on that I'm not aware of
<prower> SIR_Taco, it's a mystery to me as well, though thanks for checking it out :> gpg seems to work fine otherwise
<SIR_Taco> not a problem, very odd
<uberfrau> hi guys, having a problem with a panel, it somehow jumped to top, and for some reason there's a panel inside a panel? o.o how do i move it back down to the bottom? >.<
<SIR_Taco> uberfrau: and now there's no panel at the bottom? or you have an extra one at the top?
<uberfrau> SIR_Taco: a panel on top and bottom, the one on bottom is default, but i want my major running programs back where they were before, in the default panel on the bottom
<uberfrau> and i closed the weird panels that were inside the panel that moved to the top
<prower> SIR_Taco, it's a part of kdeutils so i'll probably file a bug on launchpad if i get a chance, there isn't one there already oddly enough
<SIR_Taco> prower: good idea, hopefully it's solved soon
<SIR_Taco> uberfrau: ok, if you click the ugly cashew thingy on the panel (bottom right), you should be able to drag your "task manager" (holding your open windows) from the top taskbar to the bottom. If not, you can always do "add widgets" add  "Task Manager" to the bottom and remove it from the top
<uberfrau> sec :/
<uberfrau> how do i fix the 'screen edge' setting to fill out the full horizontal length of the screen?
<uberfrau> nvm figured it out
<uberfrau> the centre thing has to be on the black line first
<SIR_Taco> yep
<SIR_Taco> get it all sorted out?
<uberfrau> think so, have to re-add a couple of widgets, sec
<uberfrau> i've been using kubuntu for a couple of months, but i don't play around with settings at all so >_>
<SIR_Taco> no problem
<EagleScreen> "ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase" ask me a passphrase insted if showing me one, is it the expected behavior??
<uberfrau> another question: how can i move a tab within task manager over? my monitor is defective, so i want to move a specific task over to where i can see it when it lights up
<OerHeks> how do you read my answer, uberfrau ?
<uberfrau> what? X_X
<OerHeks> ah your monitor is not defective
<uberfrau> o.o
<uberfrau> there is a 5 cm wide vertical band of lines
<uberfrau> the monitor is defective
<uberfrau> how do i move a task over within the task manager
<OerHeks> alt tab or scrollwheel when hoovering over taskmanager
<uberfrau> no, i don't mean to cycle through them
<uberfrau> i mean to move the location of a task within the taskbar >_<
<uberfrau> anyone?
<cjae> Hi, is the an opensource wifi driver packaged with 11.04 kubuntu yet?
<genii-around> cjae: Depends who makes your wifi hardware, I suppose
<cjae> sorry that should say broadcomm
<cjae> my typing is horrible tonight
<cjae> I know there was supposed be an opensurce release coming but not sure if it there yet
<cjae> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/broadcom-releasing-fully-open-source-driver-wifi-driver/
<genii-around> cjae: My onboard Broadcom 4313 is currently using the brcmsmac driver
<Daskreech> cjae: do they have one yet?
<cjae> genii-around: so I assume that is the not open source, I have to install the STA right away if there is no substitute
<mr-rich> Anyone get in iPhone to connect to kubuntu 11.04 (amarok)?
<cjae> Daskreech: thats what I was trying to ask
<Daskreech> cjae: I'll check
<cjae> Daskreech: cool
<genii-around> cjae: It is the open-source driver, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211
<genii-around> I'm connecting with it right now :) http://pastebin.ca/2075371 shows my lshw results for it
<darnell>  Hello, I was wondering if there was a way to add an LTSP client to my PXE install server??
<darnell> i have a netboot server for installing but i would like to add the option to go to another server for LTSP
<cjae> thanks guys
<cjae> girls*?
<rww> people* ;P
<cjae> lol
<cjae> peeps
<cjae> ok so I have the BRCM80211 module loaded, but the card is a bcm43225
<fayaz> have a quassel doubt
<fayaz> how do i automate "/msg NickServ identify <password>" action?
<rww> fayaz: on freenode, or on other IRC networks?
<fayaz> rww on freenode...
<rww> fayaz: Settings -> Configure Quassel -> Networks -> [select network] -> Auto Identify -> Use SASL Authentication
<rww> (many networks don't use SASL, hence the question)
<fayaz> okay thanks! :)
 * fayaz is trying it out
<fayaz> rww: it worked! :)
<rww> :)
<ilias> hi all. is there any way to setup my onboard pci agere modem to use it as fax under 10.04?
<genii-around> ilias: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupAndFax  however, this is assuming it has some driver which works. Many are "winmodem" kinds
<ilias> i know that the most of modems are winmodem kind and that's the problem, but i am wondering if todays linux is capable to setup them easy.
<genii-around> ilias: You can try the scanmodem tool
<genii-around> !scanmodem
<genii-around> Hm
<ilias> is this the scanmodel? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/ScanModem
<genii-around> ilias: Yes, you get the app from the linmodem site, run it and then examine the output file it makes, so that you can see if there is some known existing driver, etc
<ilias> ok. i run scanmodem and was created the A subfolder Modem/  has been written,  containing these files with more detailed Information:1stRead.txt  Bootup.txt  dmesg.txt  DOCs  ModemData.txt  scanout.00:1e.3  tmp and in the DOCs subfolder: DriverCompiling.txt  InfoGeneral.txt  Intel.txt    Rational.txtSmartlink.txt        SoftModem.txt    Testing.txt  UNSUBSCRIBE.txtwvdial.txt           YourSystem.txt
<ilias> what next know?
<genii-around> ilias: The relevant file is usually ModemData.txt to look at
<genii-around> ilias: Can you pastebin it?
<ilias> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ilias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619636/
<genii-around> Reading
<genii-around> ilias: Looks like it can use the slmodemd
<genii-around> !info sl-modem-daemon
<ilias> yes that is what i am reading too. what to do?
<ubottu> sl-modem-daemon (source: sl-modem): SmartLink software modem daemon. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.9.11~20100718-4 (natty), package size 497 kB, installed size 1192 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<genii-around> ilias: So then, to enable the restricted repository, install sl-modem-daemon, see if you can use an app like kppp to query it with AT commands ( reboot may be needed after sl-modem-daemon install for it to recognize upon boot )
<ilias> do i have to go with the command sudo apt-get install sl-modem-daemon?
<genii-around> ilias: First make sure "restricted" repository is enabled, but then yes
<genii-around> ( after possibl;y also sudo apt-get update )
<ilias> how can i make sure restricted repository is enabled?
<genii-around> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii-around> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ilias> i have already use it for restrictedd formats. is that enough?
<genii-around> ilias: What says result of: grep restricted /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii-around> ?
<ilias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619639/
<genii-around> ilias: Yeah, yer good to go that way
<ilias> enable sudo apt-get install sl-modem-daemon?
<genii-around> Yup
<ilias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619641/
<ilias> do i need i reboot? ande then what?
<genii-around> ilias: Your modem looks like it might be immediately available on /dev/ttySL0
<ilias> ok. how can i check this? and how can i go with fax? you 're very helpful indeed and i i have to give you 1000 thanks in advance!
<ilias> and the most important, you know the procedure.
<genii-around> ilias: To check if it is responding: sudo screen /dev/ttySL0       and then type in: ATZ     and see if you get a response
<genii-around> ( to exit screen program, ctrl-a and then uppercase K )
<ilias> ATZ=OK
<genii-around> ilias: Great, it works
<ilias> you 're Master!
<ilias> what to do know? efax-gtk?
<ilias> install it?
<genii-around> ilias: It appears to be the preferred application, yes. Although I have not actually used it, so cannot assist with it's use much
<genii-around> ilias: We do know however at this time: your modem works and is found at /dev/ttySL0
<ilias> ok. how can quit this screen. ctrl-aK?
<genii-around> Ah, wait
<genii-around> !info kfax
<ubottu> kfax (source: kfax): G3, G32, and G4 fax viewer for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9really3.3.6-kde4.4.0-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 176 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<ilias> ok i idt, i exited the screen
<genii-around> ilias: ctrl-a together, then upper-case K
<ilias> ok i did it. thanks. so what software to choise?
<ilias> kfax is not bad i think. will it work?
<genii-around> ilias: Since Kubuntu, i would recommend kfax
<genii-around> ilias: I am installing it myself right now, to see it's interface
<ilias> yea i have the same opinion. under kde is better to use kde applications
<genii-around> Hm, it does not seem very intuitive
<ilias> i just want to send and revieve, nothing more special
<ilias> the simplier the better
<genii-around> ilias: Apologies, it seems to be only a viewer :( Probably to go then with the recommended efax-gtk
<ilias> oh ok. i c. maybe. so what next?
<ilias> http://www.kde.org/applications/graphics/kfax/ yes its a viewer only
<ilias> http://ksendfax.sourceforge.net/ this is to send
<genii-around> !info ksendfax
<ubottu> Package ksendfax does not exist in natty
<ilias> very old version!
<genii-around> !info ksendfax lucid
<ilias> !efax-gtk
<ubottu> Package ksendfax does not exist in lucid
<ilias> does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1571568
<ilias> why are you afraid to go with efax-gtk?
<ilias> http://efax-gtk.sourceforge.net/
<genii-around> ilias: I have just installed the efax-gtk, it seems usable.
<ilias> ok. go with sudo apt-get install efax-gtk?
<ilias> do you install it on kubuntu?
<genii-around> ilias: Sure!
<ilias> so i am getting the command
<ilias> that's it it finished
<ilias> it is under Office
<ilias> i came near the thelephone box to try
<ilias> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ilias> i am calling my phone but efax doesnt do anything? what to do?
<ilias> i tried also to send a file and i got this message: Socket running on port 9900GPL Ghostscript 8.71: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1Not valid postscript file
<ilias> i went to settings and i change /dev/ttySL1 (default) to SL0.
<jussi> Hrm, how does one turn on ctrl+alt+backspace for loggging out?
<ilias> i am going for a rebbot and i am coming back to see if we make it work.
<ilias> well efax doesn't work. why?
<ilias> genii: help me Master plz!
<ilias> !paste
<ilias> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ilias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619665/
<ilias1> well. can anyone help me?
<ilias1> how can i remove a non empty dir?
<ilias1> using terminal
<ilias1> ?
<ilias> ok i found it
<genii-around> ilias: Apologies, fell asleep at computer. I need to rest but will return to channel in about 6 to 7 hours
<ilias> ok. i need ur help to setup efax because i got errors although it opens /dev/ttyS0. i got these errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/619688/ and the efax does not answer or dial.
<susundberg> google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536854 ?
<ilias> how can i save a *.rc file under /etc?
<ilias> after i edited?
<ArchangelSe7en> ilias, are you on Kubuntu ??
<ArchangelSe7en> "sudo kate &"
<ArchangelSe7en> copy the content of your first file into the window that come up and save it there
<ilias> yep. i found a way. i copy the *.rc file in my /home/temp and then i am trying to copy the new file in etc using sudo
<ArchangelSe7en> sudo cp <path to file> <path to destination>
<ilias> ok.thanks
<ArchangelSe7en> with no "<>" ofcs
<ArchangelSe7en> you're welcome
<ilias> well i did what another user said here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536854 but i am still getting the same errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/619730/. any idea?
<PaowZ> hello there, I can't find ibus preferences, where is it actually ? :)
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> I have a problem with X : yesterday, the screen resolution was 1280x1024, and today, it is 1024x768. Of couse, I didn't change the configuration. Does someone know what to do ? X : yesterday, the screen resolution was 1280x1024, and today, it is 1024x768. Of couse, I didn't change the configuration. Does someone know what to do ?
<gribouille> I have a problem with X : yesterday, the screen resolution was 1280x1024, and today, it is 1024x768. Of couse, I didn't change the configuration. Does someone know what to do ?
<szal> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<ilias>  maybe here any body can help me about efax-gtk.  i did what another user said here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536854 but i am still getting the same errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/619730/. my modem is already setup and sudo screen /dev/ttySL0 and then ATX gives ok. any idea?
<ilias> why although driver's modem is installed and Kppp can communicate with the modem efax cannot do it and gives errors?
<DeltaEpsilon> what does the dotted check mean in Quassel? see screenshot http://imageshack.us/f/705/snapshot2o.png/
<OerHeks> DeltaEpsilon, dotted check shows your current irc channel
<DeltaEpsilon> don't think so
<lcb> Hi
<kleopatra> my guis look very angular what package do i have to install to make it look better? (i had this package once installed but alwasy forget the name)
<Apple_Cat> kleopatra: What do you mean?... Are you talking about how fonts are rendered?
<lcb> Anyone know how to return desktops to original/previous settings (wallpapers, FolderView/s, Icons, etc) after losing. How did I lose it?! I opened a "New Activity", then calceled it and.... everything went away.
<kleopatra> Apple_Cat: not the fonts , those are ok. But eg my PushButtons are angular, id like to have some smooth curves instead.
<Apple_Cat> kleopatra: Ohhh ok, I think you don't have to install anything then you can just change a few settings in system settings
<kleopatra> Apple_Cat: well i doubt this somehow, i have oxygen activated and the kde-things look quite finne eg the systemsetting window, but codeblocks and firefox look like as they would use gtk+ style
<Apple_Cat> kleopatra: I think firefox has a QT package
<kleopatra> Apple_Cat: its more than just those 2 applications unfortunately, eclipse looks so codeblocks and many more
<rethus1> if i try to delete some files in dolphin (ftp-connection) i got the error, Permission denied on trash://
<rethus1> whats wrong hereß
<Apple_Cat> kleopatra: What graphics drivers are you using? Or it's really just a case of gtk being used?
<Apple_Cat> kleopatra: Probably gtk is looking quite bad if it's not installed completely/properly...
<Ddpbf> if you want gtk apps to look native in kde
<Ddpbf> install oxygen-gtk
<Ddpbf> for firefox install oxigen-firefox
<soee> hmm if i press alt+f2 search box shows up at the top of the screen, is it possible to do the same with notes widget ?
<maiqiang>  hi everyone! Back so soon with another question.  I am trying to install an HP LaserJet 1020.  I've downloaded hplip-3.11.5.run and successfully installed it as per the directions (very excellent directions) on the hplip website.  However, when it opens the HP-Setup program I get stuck at step 2 when it asks for my administrative password, which it doesn't recognize.  I checked that it hadn't somehow been changed by running a sudo command in Konsole.  No pr
<ilias> maybe someone can help me with efax-gtk.  i did what another user said here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536854 but i am still getting the same errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/619730/. my modem is already setup and sudo screen /dev/ttySL0 and then ATX gives ok. any idea?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<sebastiano> hi, did I fresh install of 11.04 and I am getting no internet over eth0, any ideas?
<sebastiano> it works fine on my laptop, so I suppose it's a driver issue with the network card... is that possible?
<sebastiano> how do I know which network card I got?
<BluesKaj> sebastiano, in the terminal,  sudo ifconfig up
<Tauop> hi
<Tauop> how can i join a jabber groupchat with kopete ?
<Tauop> my version is Version 0.80.2 on KDE  4.3.2
<ilias> BluesKaj: maybe could you help me?
<BluesKaj> ilias, well, ask your question , I'll try
<ilias> i need a help with efax-gtk.  i did what another user said here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536854 but i am still getting the same errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/619730/. my modem is already setup and sudo screen /dev/ttySL0 and then ATX gives ok. any idea?
<BluesKaj> ilias, sorry I have no idea about fax machines on linux pcs...ours is connected thru the w7 pc
<tkteun> I have a question: Is there anyone that has got network-manager-openvpn working?
<tkteun> I want to connect to a tap/bridged network and can't manage to get a tap0 interface. First off, the openvpn group/user didn't exist so I created them.
<tkteun> Now I need a clear guide about how the network-manager needs permissions to the tun/tap interface or something.
<ilias> τροθγη ςιν ισ σο εασυ
<ncfi1013> hi
<ilias> through win is so easy
<Pici> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ncfi1013> i wonder if you can tell me something...
<ncfi1013> how do i delete a directory that has a hidden directory lock file in it...file looks something like this: .directory.lock.nx1767?
<tkteun> lsof
<tkteun> kill the process that locks the file
<ncfi1013> nevermind figured it out thanks
<ncfi1013> whats lsof mean?
<susundberg> list all open files
<susundberg> let me google that for you ..
<ncfi1013> just easier to ask here and then learn more later...thanks
<dnk> #airdump.net
<drbobb> guys, I'm using yakuake in kubuntu 11.04, and I can't modify the terminal profiles, like changing fonts & stuff
<drbobb> well actually I can but the changes aren't saved, it's back to the old default after a logout
<kleopatra_> what do i have to install exactly to make gtk applications look native in kde?
<shadeslayer> kleopatra_: install oxygen-gtk from the repos
<kleopatra_> shadeslayer whats the exact name? i cant find oxygen-gtk
<kleopatra_> oxygen-cursor-theme         oxygen-cursor-theme-extra   oxygen-icon-theme           oxygen-icon-theme-complete  oxygen-molecule
<shadeslayer> !search oxygen-gtk
<ilias> genii-around: r u ready to help me with the fax?
<ubottu> Found:
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> !info gtk2-engines-oxygen | kleopatra_
<ubottu> kleopatra_: gtk2-engines-oxygen (source: gtk2-engines-oxygen): Oxygen widget theme for GTK+-based apps. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 326 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<genii-around> ilias: As I can  :) I am connecting from work, so please expect sometimes large lag while boss needs me
<kleopatra_> shadeslayer , it is installed already but still my applications look ugly angular
<shadeslayer> kleopatra_: did you change the theme in systemsettings?
<ilias> ok. no probl with that. well the news is that  i did what another user said here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536854 but i am still getting the same errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/619730/. the modem as u remember is already setup and sudo screen /dev/ttySL0 and then ATX gives ok.
<kleopatra_> shadeslayer systemsetting -> application appearance = oxygen
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> kleopatra_: there used to be a gtk applications option there
<shadeslayer> i don't see it anymore on KDE Trunk
<kleopatra_> shadeslayer dont find any option there
<shadeslayer> yeah thats what i'm thinking as well
<shadeslayer> kleopatra_: basically : http://hugo-kde.blogspot.com/2010/11/oxygen-gtk.html
<genii-around> ilias: line 2 of your paste shows it's trying to use /dev/ttyS0 instead of the /dev/ttySL0 that slmodem made
<ilias> really. actually is ttySL0 and not ttyS0. i am going to change it
<genii-around> ilias: There is a line reading:  DEVICE: ttyS0      or similar to change in /etc/efax-gtkrc
<ilias> i changed both settings and efax-gtkrc. now the message is efax-0.9a: 17:59:21 Warning: /dev/ttySL0 locked or busy - waiting (4 times)
<genii-around> ilias: What says result of command: sudo lsof | grep ttySL0
<ilias> nothing. the system thinks and answers nothing!
<genii-around> ilias: Does file in /var/lock exist with ttySL0 in name?
<ilias>  /var/lock is empty
<jimmy51_> !qtparted
<jimmy51_> !info qtparted
<ubottu> Package qtparted does not exist in natty
<jimmy51_> what do people use (ui based) for parted these days in kubuntu?
<genii-around> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<genii-around> ilias: ls -l /dev/ttySL0        please
<jimmy51_> genii-around: ah, thanks.
<ilias> system answered: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2011-06-06 09:31 /dev/ttySL0 -> /dev/pts/1 and efax still gives the same error efax-0.9a: 17:59:21 Warning: /dev/ttySL0 locked or busy - waiting
<genii-around> ilias: It is a symbolic link then. What says ls -l /dev/pts/1                   ...we want to see the groupname here and then see if your user belongs to that group, like dialout
<ilias> crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 136, 1 2011-06-06 12:58 /dev/pts/1
<ilias> i think you are close to solve it!
<genii-around> ilias: grep $(whoami) /etc/group | grep dialout
<genii-around> ilias: If you are in dialout group will be some result, if you are not in group, just return to command prompt
<ilias> dialout:x:20:user
<ilias> probably i am in dialout group.
<genii-around> ilias: Yes, looks like
<ilias> so what next? why efax insists with errors?
<genii-around> ilias: I'm not sure :( And unfortunately I am also running out of ideas to approach the problem
<ilias> oh my God...i cannot believe it. you know so many things. i know very well that fax/modem setup in linux is a very difficult case. but i see that you almost know everything
<ilias> maybe a reboot is needed?
<ilias> is it possible to have a conflict with any other device? does dmesg or lspci can help you think something more?
<genii-around> ilias: I suspect currently some permissions issue. What is result of command: groups
<jjjjoe> I'm on Kubuntu 11.04.  LibreOffice is caught in a recovery loop and it will not stop asking to recover a file.  How do I get rid of this?
<ilias> user adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<genii-around> ilias: Hm, all looks ok there
<ilias> yes i can see that
<dodo> ollo
<ilias> Kppp can communicate with modem.
<ilias> http://www.mailrepository.com//ubuntu-bugs.lists.ubuntu.com/msg/2471584/
<genii-around> ilias: Do you have modem-manager installed?
<ilias> no, i dont think so
<ilias> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/faxing-problem-with-usb-56kmodem-476231/
<genii-around> ilias: I think to make it do a log and then look at the log. In /etc/efax-gtkrc  there is a line: #LOG:    which maybe make like: LOG: /home/user/efax-log          then run it again, after exit see whats in the log
<aaronth> so no unity on for kde?
<aaronth> or 11.10 alpha 1?
<ilias> no log file!
<ilias> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/efax-gtk/+bug/491275
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 491275 in efax-gtk (Ubuntu) "efax- Warning: /dev/ttyS0 locked or busy - waiting" [Undecided,New]
<greywalk> hello. if i remove the message indicator applet from the tray, will i see the icons of konversation and kopete? or will they be removed with the applet?
<ilias> i am going for a reboot. sometimes the solution is in front of our eyes. i dont have many hopes but never knows. i am quiting and coming back in 3 mins.
<ArchangelSe7en> they should stay greywalk
<ilias> genii-around: you are a maste and genious. a 1000 thanks. after reboot it works!!!efax-0.9a: 19:11:08 opened /dev/ttySL0efax-0.9a: 19:11:09 using modem:1 in class 1efax-0.9a: 19:11:09 waiting for activity
<ilias> well as you can see the reboot solve the case
<genii-around> ilias: Glad to see it's finally working! Although I cannot really claim credit. Pleased to have helped.
<ilias> wait know for a little more help. first i try to dial and to recieve a call. 2nd to you know how can i save *.ps files. OOo i read that it can but i didnt find anything
<ilias> i am calling my self but i cannot answer the call. either i hear any ring!
<ilias> ok now the efax answered the call. but there is no sign that someone is calling me. after 15 secs closed the line.
<genii-around> ilias: If you don't mind the modem sounds, you can put option like M1 or M2 for modem initialization, this keeps the monitor on so you can hear it talking to other things
<genii-around> ilias: I have some construction happening in my office in about 20-25 minutes and so will be off the computer
<ilias> ok. i will wait for your super advises
<ilias> thanks in advance
<c2tarun> bigbrovar, ping
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: hi
<c2tarun> bigbrovar, hi :) my kernel crashed today and my wifi stopped working again :( I am on ubuntu right now, is there any way to fix it?
<genii-around> ilias: Did you manage to get anywhere yet with the faxing?
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: since deploying my work around I have not had any issue with wireless
<c2tarun> bigbrovar, any suggestions :(
<c2tarun> what should I do?
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: whats the output of this cmd lsmod | grep wl
<bigbrovar> and this lsmod  | grep bcm
<c2tarun> bigbrovar, first output
<c2tarun> bigbrovar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/620124/
<c2tarun> bigbrovar, and nothing on grep bcm
<bigbrovar> hmmm
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: what about ifconfig
<bigbrovar> btw did u install any upgrade recently?
<c2tarun> bigbrovar, nope
<bigbrovar> ok whats the output of ifconfig
<kobus> my knetworkmanager seems to be broken. Anybody with experience with knetworkmanager?
<kobus> i defined some network configurations but after a reboot today the configs are no longer listed when i click on the networkmanager applet in the system tray
<c2tarun> bigbrovar, ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/620130/
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: wireless hardware seems to be detected.  which network manager are u using? still the gnome version or kde version, and also what happens when u try to connect to wireless. is the wireless led indicator for the laptop on?
<c2tarun> bigbrovar, yeah wireless is on, and I am using gnome's n/w manager.
<BluesKaj> kobus, what kind of connection , ethernet ot wifi ?
<kobus> BluesKaj: ethernet
<c2tarun> bigbrovar, any idea? I am just fedup of this ubuntu kernel issue with broadcom wifi :( what should I do?
<kobus> BluesKaj: I added a fixed ip config for some course i'm on and when i tried to select the config knetworkmanager kept on crashing
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: I have no idea really. I have not had a kernel panic since using my work around. brb closing from work been here for close to 12 hours
<kobus> BluesKaj: i installed some updates this afternoon and after a reboot the configs no longer show
<BluesKaj> kobus, with ethernet you don't really need network manager , some edits in /etc/network/interfaces will work as well
<BluesKaj> kobus, dhcp ?
<BluesKaj> if so kobus,  sudo dhclient eth0
<kobus> BluesKaj: for convenience i want to be able to quickly switch to a network setup, specific fixed ip & netmask. how would i do this in /etc/network/interfaces? a pointer to what to google for is enough :-)
<BluesKaj> kobus, try this first sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BluesKaj> kobus, here's a decent tutorial for using network/interfaces without network manager  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<kobus> BluesKaj: reconfigured network interfaces, no change
<BluesKaj> kobus, ^
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I think thats been converted now to an upstart job
<kobus> BluesKaj: thanks, I will look at it. strange, i've used knetworkmanager for this without problems for more than a year
<BluesKaj> genii-around, I still use it , with dnsmasq settings in resolv.conf
<BluesKaj> Haven't used network manager for 3 yrs
<BluesKaj> except for wifi on the laptop
<kobus> BluesKaj: why is that, it has the functionality. is it because the bugs are not fixed?
<BluesKaj> kobus, I was converted to using the network/interfaces file by some guys who claimed it's settings create a faster connection than using the network manager
<BluesKaj> brb
<kobus> BluesKaj: ok, maybe you will convert me
<BluesKaj> ok rebooted router .added wifes online game to the allowed ports
<damaltor> hi everybody, i have a weird and not reproduceable wlan problem. i am working w/ linux for years now, so i have tried a lot, but: after booting my pc, SOMETIMES wlan will not connect. i have to reboot the entire pc then, logout/in, or restarting the knetworkmanager, or eve unloading/loading the driver module doesnt help. i have no idea what that is, and it appens in 3 out of 5 boots.
<afkpersonnumbero> hey, i see several dialogs with "share this graphical element on the network," usually plasmoids, what exactly does this do?
<afkpersonnumbero> hey, i see several dialogs with "share this graphical element on the network," usually plasmoids, what exactly does this do?
<Tm_T> afkpersonnumbero: that means if it's shared, it can be viewed on another system in the local network usually
<afkpersonnumbero> is it zeroconf or something? does kde have a backend server thats always running for those?
<ilias> genii-around: well the only i think i managed with efax was to call my line and manually answered and heared the known sound of fax. as i called my line from my mobile the line disconnected from efax after 15-20 secs maybe because recognized that it wasn't an incoming fax.
<ilias> i could not manage to answer automatically although i enable stanby and 3 rings.
<ilias> that's a problem because i cannot know the time of the incoming call
<ilias> that is for incoming.
<ilias> i tried also for an outcoming call but the program asks for a postscript file
<ilias> i convert to ps file a pdf and a odt file but cannot accept them because cannot manage tiff files
<ilias> i tried to find an online convertor to try with them but i diddn't find aything.
<ilias> so i dont know if efax can call but i guess it can.
<ilias> i couldnt manage to hear the modem dialing or accepting a call
<ilias> that is my short review. actually i googled enough and the same 'bugs' was identified from many other users
<ilias> some of them recommend for an upadate to the latest stable version
<ilias> some other althoug they updated their efax they couldn't solve these probls.
<cousin_mario> hello
<ilias> that's all.
<cousin_mario> kopete won't come out of the systray, for some reason
<genii-around> ilias: Apologies, my time to assist today is extremely limited, work is very busy and I am also having computer issues myself.
<ilias> any way it was a very good try and your help was super. i am satisfied even i can only accept incoming faxes. i rarely send faxes. i prefer email.
<ilias> ok, no probl. i hope you read the above review and i hope next days to help to solve these small issues.
<genii-around> ilias: As I understand, it can send files which are PDF or PS . Openoffice/Libreoffice can export to PDF, this might be the best way to convert what you need to send. As for the receiving, I'm fairly lost on how to assist there
<ilias> no, pdf, only ps but not the ps they can be converted with OO or LO.
<ilias> efax: fails to send ps file: can't read multi-strip TIFF files
<ilias> well i have to go now for some sleep, is already 22:33 here. many thanks for the advises. regards.
<cousin_mario> bye
<cjae> why isnt muon included instead of kpackkit
<cjae> kpackagekit is lame
<toyo> anyone care to enlighten me as to how I go about setting a socks proxy for kde?
<toyo> it seems to only support http proxies
<cjae> but switching from adept to kpackage to kpackkit to muon, man it would take five more releases it to get it right ;P
<toyo> cjae, know how to set a socks proxy in kde?
<cjae> no
<toyo> lame
<cjae> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=517872
<cjae> toyo
<toyo> yup looking at it
<cjae> doesnt look like there are much for answers, you should try #kde if you dont find anything.
<toyo> k
<toyo> thanks
<cjae> tsocks
<cjae> reading an old post looks like you need extra packages
<toyo> hmm its quite a pain
<toyo> XD
<cjae> good luck
<Uber_Geek> So I just installed Kubuntu 11.04, from Ubuntu 11.04, and the search and launch screen's icons are huge for my little netbook screen.  I have been searching all day and haven't found a successful way to shrink them to a reasonable size.  any one have any luck with this?
<toyo> cjae, I figured it out...I will just use polipo to act as a gateway
<cjae> nice
<BluesKaj> cjae, muon will be default on 11.10
<cjae> lol
<BluesKaj> Uber_Geek, look in kmenu/apps/settings/system settings / application appearance/icons /advanced
<Uber_Geek> I don't appear to have a Kmenu
<BluesKaj> Uber_Geek, you installed kubuntu?
<Uber_Geek> yup
<BluesKaj> did you install kubuntu-desktop on gnome
<Uber_Geek> I told it to do a clean install.
<BluesKaj> kmenu is the blue icon with K and a gear on it
<BluesKaj> in the panel
<Uber_Geek> I know, I have used KDE in the past,
<BluesKaj> then you probly beed to logout and in with kde/kubuntu desktop , if you have no kmenu, Uber_Geek
<Uber_Geek> I am wondering if it loaded an alternate interface because it detected I was running a netbook
<BluesKaj> oh netbook , there;s supposed to be some kind of switch desktops icon in the panel
<Uber_Geek> found it - > System Settings - > Workspace Behavior -> Workspace - > Workspace Type : change from netbook to Desktop.
<p896gbm> hey guys, i've encountered some series regressions with plasma on natty
<p896gbm> when i plug in an external monitor and go split screen, and try to move a taskbar to the external monitor, plasma always freezes
<p896gbm> and i have to killall plasma-desktop
<p896gbm> anybody else encountered this?
<p896gbm> the previous version had no problems with me enabling and disabling a second monitor. it wouldn't remember where my taskbars were but i could just move them around
<p896gbm> but in the new version the taskbars seem to want to animate as i drag them around, and it's screwing it up and freezing
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> I have a problem with Policykit
<EagleScreen> I created a new admin user with adduser (adduser -ingroup admin myuser) because the account of the installation user was corrupted and deleted. Now the new adminstrator user cannot install updates, because Policykit asks for the root password insted of the user password
<EagleScreen> where can I configure policikit to allow this user to get privileges?
#kubuntu 2011-06-07
<enderw99> is there a ppa for kde 4.7 betas?
<cato38> KPackageKit lists == 10.3.181.22ubuntu0.10.10.1 == as a flash plugin update, and refers to the National Vulnerablility Database CVE 2011-2107. The NVD however, gives this warning: ERROR, "CVE-2011-2107" is valid CVE format, but CVE was not found.ERROR, "CVE-2011-2107" is valid CVE format, but CVE was not found.
<cato38> should i update it?
<cato38> how do i find out if it is a valid update?
<rehman> hello everyone, anyone facing or faced problem with Gigabyte on board display for widescreen?
<rehman> i am using GA-G41M Gigabyte motherboad, and on board display, but i not able to configure resulation of 1399x768
<rehman> any work around?
<EagleScreen> how to configure policykit in Kubuntu 11.04??
<EagleScreen> I had two administrator users, one was the original created by the installer, and the other is one I created manualy
<TheBuntu> does ppa have the beta release of kde sc 4.7
<EagleScreen> since I deleted the account of the original administrator (because I didn't need him yet), the other administrator user cannot authenticate in policykit dialogs, for instance in Kpackagekit
<EagleScreen> is there something to do to fix this situation?
<uberfrau> problem: i had to fix my panel yesterday, and now there isn't a volume indicator, where can i find that so i can put it on the panel? ;d
<jmichaelx> uberfrau: you might just do alt+f2 and type 'kmix'
<uberfrau> will try that, sec
<uberfrau> jmichaelx: ah, thank you, and when i close it, it remains a running process. great =)
<jmichaelx> yep, i think that's the case :-D
<uberfrau> i'm also curious as to how to add a panel above my main panel that is like a Mac panel (buttons for main programs in a very clean bar), i'm sure that more people than i are interested in this, so is there a place i should look for that?
<wildgoose> google?
<jmichaelx> uberfrau: i use one called quicklaunch... it is just a widget, and can be found by unlocking your widgets and and looking through the ones you have available (you might have to install it, if it isn't there by default)
<uberfrau> i am ^^
<uberfrau> okay, will check that out
<jmichaelx> uberfrau: there is a host of other docs, some of which can be very mac-esque
<uberfrau> i'm not a mac user, i just want the bar because it would be convenient for programming items ;D
<uberfrau> or *tools, rather
<jmichaelx> yea, that is exactly what i use it for..... things like codeblocks, gimp, and also xbmc, miro, etc
<uberfrau> =)
<uberfrau> i'm not seeing a quicklaunch in the 'plasma workspace add-on installer' search, the only thing that comes up is TextLaunch
<jmichaelx> hmm
<jmichaelx> uberfrau: it might just be called 'application launcher'? i do not like how the names in the ribbon where you choose widgets sometimes do not match the actual name of the widgets, that's pretty ridiculous imo
<uberfrau> will look for that then, sec
<uberfrau> o.o ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ScottyK> running 10.10, swapped out the broadcom wifi card on the notebook for an intel one. Now I have great wireless, but suddenly no wired connection. Suggestions?
<jmichaelx> ScottyK: i would not be sure, but can you mention what type of wired network adapter you are using?
<ScottyK> It was the internal Broadcomm driver. Now the "Wired" tab is greyed out, so I can't get the info on it
<ScottyK> I held off on upgrading to 11.04 because I had issues with the previous wifi card in the computer. Now I'm pondering just going for it
<wildgoose> ScottyK, What does ifconfig return?
<ScottyK> what is the URL to paste code so others can see it?
<wildgoose> pastebin.com
<ScottyK> ok. brb
<uberfrau> jmichaelx: application launcher is default, already have that...i'm talking about something like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvnQE1EAEZY
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, can anybody know what the system requirement is to use a dock like Avant Window Navigator?
<LINKSWORD2> Er... does anybody?****
<jmichaelx> uberfrau: yea, i already know what you meant, i just do not know  the name of the one i use. if i right-click on it, it says 'quicklaunch'.... but obviously it goes by something else
<uberfrau> oh
<uberfrau> :S
<ScottyK> http://pastebin.com/shMMXdsj
<jmichaelx> uberfrau: what i  am using IS just called quicklaunch
<jmichaelx> uberfrau: it is not a fancy one, like the one in your youtube link
<uberfrau> >.<
<LINKSWORD2> Quicklaunch is a Windows system term. What you may have is either AppLaunch or AppKicker, which are application launcher menus.
<uberfrau> i found quicklaunch lol
<uberfrau> and that's what it's called >.>
<uberfrau> i would prefer a pretty one though ;)
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<uberfrau> and it seems that there are bug reports regarding it for 10.04 forward :S
<LINKSWORD2> Blame Microsoft.
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<uberfrau> err wat
<LINKSWORD2> Nevermind.
<uberfrau> the logic didn't follow :)
<szal> uberfrau: you can place program icons in the panel & move them around to your liking (open Panel Options to do the latter)
<uberfrau> okay
<uberfrau> i may just do that then
<Walzmyn> I keep having my panel jump around my screen while I'm using an application. Anybody else see something like that?
<uberfrau> another question: can i change the order of tasks in task manager :/
<wildgoose> ScottyK, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<szal> uberfrau: you can have them either unsorted or sorted alphabetically, and additionally grouped by windows belonging to the same application
<uberfrau> my monitor is defective (vertical band), so i want to move my skype over so i can see when i have a new message :/
<ScottyK> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<ScottyK> ok that's weird
<szal> buy another monitor :P ..  used CRTs will be thrown at you for almost no money ;)
<wildgoose> ScottyK, lspci | grep Ethernet
 * szal would suggest "grep -i ethernet" <- case-insensitive
<ScottyK> 03:00.0 Ethernet Controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<wildgoose> ScottyK, sudo ifconfig eth1 up?
<ScottyK> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<szal> s/eth1/wlan1/
<wildgoose> szal, I believe ScottyK wireless is working
<ScottyK> correct, the wireless is up and running
<ScottyK> Had a test hard drive in here previously, and both wired and wireless were working. switched back to the primary hard drive, and now no wired, but good wireless signal
<szal> well, Broadcom sounds suspiciously like WLAN, and your above ifconfig paste doesn't include a LAN device
<ScottyK> yeah, it's a Dell Vostro 1500
<ScottyK> used broadcom for both the wired and wireless
<szal> (though no surprises here, as ifconfig doesn't show non-working interfaces)
<wildgoose> haha
<ScottyK> so bought a Intel chip to get rid of the wireless broadcom
<ScottyK> I've got a light on the RJ-45 plug
<ScottyK> should I just upgrade it to 11.04? I was holding out because 11.04 the wireless wouldn't work
<ScottyK> but that should be settled with this new chip in there
<giantpune> hi, does anybody know about this KDE Menu Editor?
<jmichaelx> uberfrau: you could give cairo-dock a shot... there are a number of other dock apps around, probably more than you could experiment with in one evening
<LINKSWORD2> What do you mean, giantpune?
<giantpune> im having a couple issues where the KDE menu does not respect the behavior i set with that menu editor.  but it does respect other choices i made.
<uberfrau> jmichaelx: okay; i'm not a fan of playing around with things much, would rather reserve my time for more important stuff :P
<wildgoose> ScottyK, Either that or wait for someone more knowledgeable to come along.
<LINKSWORD2> Please explain what you are doing with it. I'm not sure if I can really help you if I don't know what you're trying to do.
<giantpune> i created a menu called "disk stuff"  and under that, i put a few programs dealing with disks.  the menu does not have the icon i chose, and it only shows some of the programs i put under that menu
<giantpune> the items that dont show up do not have the "hidden" box checked.
<ScottyK> wildgoose - sounds good! Since I at least have wireless, I can upgrade and see what happens. Thanks for the ideas!
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm.... I don't think that is something I know enough about to help. Sorry. :(
<wildgoose> ScottyK, Yup, happy hunting.
<giantpune> LINKSWORD2, maybe this picture shows better what im talking about.    http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/4883/kdemenuerror.png
<LINKSWORD2> OK, just a moment.
<szal> ScottyK: as for seeing network interfaces, you might also want to look at iptools (please check the name; contains the executable /bin/ip)
<giantpune> the icon for the menu is different in the editor that what shows up in the menu.  and the program "baobab"  is missing in the real menu
<LINKSWORD2> All right, I do see what you're talking about. Unfortunately, it's not something I know how to fix.
<LINKSWORD2> I try to reply to everyone that I think I can help, even if the end result is that it's not something I know.
<LINKSWORD2> I hope you understand this, and accept my apologies.
<LINKSWORD2> I wish you good luck, and I hope the problem you are experiencing can be fixed.
<cjae> isthere anything special to map keyboard keys in kde as oppossed to gnome? sometimes kde has special tools so you dont have to tinker so hard
<joseph_> hi
<Akterbat> Anybody have any idea why my system is kernel panicing when starting KDE from KDM?
<Akterbat> If I do a recovery mode boot > resume normal boot > login > startx it works fine
<Akterbat> but logging in from kdm causes the system to kernel panic when the splash screen reaches the blue "desktop" icon
<Akterbat> different things have happened when it crashes, sometimes the screen goes black, once it crashed to the console and told me it was a kernel panic, other times it simply freezes with the splash screen still visible.
<Akterbat> Anyone?
<sourav> Hi, I tried dual boot (Win7 and Kubuntu), the Grub crashed. Now when I switch on my laptop, I don't see any boot option. I tried a few forum/tuturial, but I have one doubt. The commands I tried are at http://paste.kde.org/79477/. I am not able to execute just one command 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda'. It appears, if I can execute this last command, I can fix my boot load.
<moogiig> ls
<sourav> Hi, I tried dual boot (Win7 and Kubuntu), the Grub crashed. Now when I switch on my laptop, I don't see any boot option. I tried a few forum/tuturial, but I have one doubt. The commands I tried are at http://paste.kde.org/79477/. I am not able to execute just one command 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda'. It appears, if I can execute this last command, I can fix my boot load. Please help.
<ScourKing> Hi im to to Kubuntu as well as linux and havent used irc in years do i ask tech help questions in this channel or is there another I should use
<Akterbat> ScourKing, you can ask pretty much anything in this channel.
<Akterbat> #ubuntu can be helpful too, if it's not something directly related to KDE
<LINKSWORD2> Hey all. Is it possible to clone my account from one harddrive to another?
<frogonwheels> LINKSWORD2: account?  you mean user?
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah.
<frogonwheels> sure - just copy everything over.. um  cp -rpb ~/   /mnt/newdrive/home/myuser   or whatever.
<frogonwheels> LINKSWORD2: I'm not sure exactly of the -rpb  but it will be something like that.
<frogonwheels> LINKSWORD2: presumably you've reinstalled ubuntu and you want to copy your user settings?
<LINKSWORD2> No, actually.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm going to change harddrives, and want to copy my entire account to the new harddrive.
<frogonwheels> LINKSWORD2: ooh..  everything.  so the whole shebang
<frogonwheels> so you need to preserve ownership and permissions et al
<MK``> you can clone the entire partition if you want to try that
<LINKSWORD2> All right, MK`` how do I do that?
<MK``> are both drives connected?
<LINKSWORD2> Not currently, but I can do that in a few moments.
<MK``> if you want to copy the entire drive it should be pretty simple
<MK``> like if you want to copy /dev/sda onto /dev/sdb, you can run: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not using the entire drive that I have currently.
<LINKSWORD2> And the drive I'm switching to is smaller.
<MK``> alright
<MK``> is the installation you want to copy using the entire drive?
<LINKSWORD2> No.
<LINKSWORD2> MK``:  What about the Nepomuk program?
<MK``> never heard of it
<LINKSWORD2> I'm on Kubuntu 11.04.
<MK``> Is it across multiple partitions?
<LINKSWORD2> Nope.
<MK``> ah. hm
<MK``> dd needs the output drive/partition to be larger than the input
<LINKSWORD2> I currently have one large capacity harddrive installed, and only a fraction of it being used.
<MK``> maybe you can shrink the partition on the large one :P but I imagine there are safer things to do, lemme look this up
<LINKSWORD2> I'm switching to a smaller harddrive.
<MK``> yeah I got that
<LINKSWORD2> Also, concerning the Nepomuk application...
<LINKSWORD2> MK``: Look in the System category in the applications launcher. Nepomuk Backup
<LINKSWORD2> If you can provide me with info as to whether that will be helpful or not, I would much appreciate it.
<MK``> ah, that's new to 11.04 I think. I've never used it so I dunno what it does
<MK``> Maybe someone familiar with it can help if that is a good option
<MK``> that looks like it backs up your files but not for cloning installations etc.
<MK``> Have you backed up your files?
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah.
<LINKSWORD2> I've got a 500GB USB harddrive I save all kinds of stuff on. lol
<MK``> You can try using a LiveCD to resize the partition to be smaller than the destination drive, and then copy it over since it will be smaller
<LINKSWORD2> Ok.
<LINKSWORD2> I suppose my alternative is to copy the downloads for anything I have installed, and then start over.
 * LINKSWORD2 shudders
<MK``> :P
<MK``> So long as your files are all backed up... there's a small but real chance that shrinking a partition can break stuff
<Daskreech> cjae: You want different keys in Gnome than in KDE?
<cjae> Daskreech: k what sorry hang on ill check
<cjae> Daskreech: sorry ive done a million things since I asked that question are you sure it was me?
<LINKSWORD2> Well, I'm going to log off.
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: why won't cp -pR work?
<Daskreech> cjae: think so
<LINKSWORD2> Huh? O_o?
<cjae> Daskreech: I did ask I key binding question of some sort but cant remember
<LINKSWORD2> cp -pR?
<Daskreech> cjae: ok then
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: cp recursively with permissions intact
<LINKSWORD2> I don't know anything about that.
<LINKSWORD2> Does it pose any risk? And if so, is it worth taking?
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: Sure are you shredding the old drive?
<LINKSWORD2> I will erase it with GParted later, and reformat it for a Windows install.
<LINKSWORD2> Provided that this works...
<cjae> Daskreech: I found it, I was asking if there was a kde application like kkeys or something for easy keymapping
<LINKSWORD2> I love Kubuntu 11.04! Awesome, smooth interface, easily customizable... And still free.
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: So either make a /home partition (which I recommend) or install Kubuntu then cp your home directory
<Daskreech> cjae: ah Umm Yes but I can't recall it's name
<cjae> Daskreech: k
<Apple_Cat> \quit
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> Thanks, Daskreech! I shall return in a while.
<mfraz74> I am really beginning to regret upgrading to 11.04
<mfraz74> Comments on bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275100 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 275100 in general "Can no longer search for files with Konqueror" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<areichman> mfraz74: don't like krunner?
<areichman> I use it all the time and it works great
<areichman> often better than I hope for it to
<mfraz74> for searching for a file containing a certain word?
<mfraz74> in a folder that hasn't been indexed by nepomuk?
<mfraz74> areichman: looks like I'll have to use the command line and grep from now on
<areichman> to search for files?
<areichman> what are you looking for?
<mfraz74> Last night I wanted to find a particular word inside all the files in a directory
<areichman> what type of files?
<mfraz74> vcf
<areichman> and krunner didn't find it?
<mfraz74> No because that folder hadn't been indexed by nepomuk
<areichman> did you change nepomuk to index it?
<mfraz74> I wanted to find all the files within .local/share/contacts that contained the word Work
<areichman> there's a system settings pane where you can select explicity which files are indexed
<mfraz74> I know
<mfraz74> What if I wanted to search for a file on a removable device, do I have to configure nepomuk to index it and then wait until it has?
<areichman> as far as I know
<mfraz74> Then we are going backwards. In KDE 4.5 I could use Konqueror to search without bothering about that
<areichman> I wonder what it used to do that
<mfraz74> not sure, will have to go on a computer still running 10.10
<areichman> see if you can figure it out
<areichman> might be useful to take some of those advantages from the older system and port them to the newer one
<areichman> if I had to guess I'd say it's not as deep of a search as nepomuk/strigi does
<areichman> but gives you shallower results faster
<areichman> but it's just a guess
<Daskreech> mfraz74: what's wrong with using grep for that?
<Daskreech> or kfind?
<Tm_T> nepomuk/strigi gives results faster after the data is indexed
<Daskreech> mfraz74: Dolphin should be able to do that as well
<mfraz74> Daskreech: How do I get Konqueror or Dolphin to run Kfind?
<Daskreech> do you have it installed?
<mfraz74> yes, I just launched it with Krunner.
<Daskreech> far as I know if you have kfind installed pressing ^F should invoke it
<mfraz74> That doesn't work
<Daskreech> What do you get?
<mfraz74> nothing, I can press Ctrl F as many times as I want, but nothing happens
<Daskreech> Hrrrm
<areichman> I thought ^ meant alt, not control, no?
<mfraz74> alt f just brings up the ment
<mfraz74> back in a mo
<Daskreech> areichman: M+ is alt ^ is ctrl
<areichman> Daskreech: thanks, I didn't know
<areichman> Daskreech: do you know anything about dealing with xml in javascript?
<OCP001> Is there a way to activate my WiFi connection, _before_ I login to KDE? I'm using Kubuntu 11.04.
<mfraz74> Regarding my earlier problem with Konqueror and searching, it now seems that KFInd is no longer in Konqueror's Tools menu where it used to be - http://www.kde.org/applications/utilities/kfind/
<faLUCE> hi. how can I check which filesystem hs /dev/sda1 ?
<faLUCE> hi. how can I check which filesystem has /dev/sda1 ?
<mfraz74> mount from the command line?
<mfraz74> Now I can't exctract .deb files using Ark
<faLUCE> hi. I have mounted a bank of 2Gb of ram. Totally there are 4Gb in my pc, but ubuntu sees only 3,4Gb (as shown in ksysguard): why?
<faLUCE> another question: the shell autocompletion seems damaged. It only works for directories completion... what can I do?
<afief> faLUCE: Are you sure all Ram is available to the OS? Perhaps you have a shared memory graphic card that's taking around 500MB?
<afief> faLUCE: also, 4GB is the limit for 32bit operating systems, you should install 64 bit if you want to maximize your ram usage
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings once more, all.
<LINKSWORD2> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<LINKSWORD2> I lost power during the process of upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 and now my system tells me that it can't find updates...
<LINKSWORD2> I need help fixing this, please.
<larsjaaa> why on earth did anybody design Kontact/Kmail to render useless when - Could not start/stop Akonadi!
<v8man> mmm who knows lol
<nailbar> Hello, has anyone been having strange problems with Firefox4 in Kubuntu where some site content doesn't display at all and such? This happens to me on Wikipedia, among other.
<roland> Hi. when doing distribution upgrade, how do i force it to preserve old kernels?
<roland> I'm running kubuntu 10.10
<szal> what's the point of a dist-upgrade when keeping old kernels?
<uana> masterizzare mp3 con k3b????
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Guest64621> hi could someone please give me a bit of quick help. i have installed ndiswrapper and the driver for my wifi card but after following docs and forums I can't get anything to show up.
<Guest64621> ndiswrapper -l shows that the driver is installed, but when i do iwconfig there is no wireless interface...
<BluesKaj> Guest64621, ifup wlan0
<BluesKaj> then sudo dhclient wlan0
<Guest64621> BluesKaj: it just gives me Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<BluesKaj> Guest64621, which driver/chip are you using
<susundberg> BluesKaj: does ndiswrapper module get loaded automatically -- i had to modprobe mine to get it working (i though did install in command line with ndiswrapper -i )
<Guest64621> BluesKaj: thanks for helping me out, i was getting worried no one could! i'm using netgear card which is 88w8335
<Guest64621> BluesKaj: Libertas Marvell Technology
<Guest64621> susundberg: i did sudo modprobe ndiswrapper but this hasn't helped either
<Guest64621> BluesKaj: It's the wg311v3 driver i've installed with ndiswrapper
<BluesKaj> susundberg,  Guest64621 , dunno much about ndiswrapper but it must load a working module somehow .
<susundberg> Guest64621: does the ndiswrapper -l show that device is present?
<Guest64621> susundberg: yeah that shows it's present but for some reason i just can't get the module loaded up to use it
<BluesKaj> Guest64621, sudo modprobe  ndiswrapper?
<susundberg> what does iwconfig give to you ( can ndiswrapper end up in say ra0 named devices? )
<Guest64621> BluesKaj: yeah done sudo modprobe ndiswrapper - that doesn't give an error
<Guest64621> susundberg: hi yeah when i do iwconfig i just get lo no wireless extensions, eth1 same, vmnet1 same an vmnet 8 same
<Guest64621> susundberg: nothing else is listed
<BluesKaj> Guest64621, try dhclient wlan0
<Guest64621> BluesKaj: ok - that gives me error while getting interface flags: no such device
<BluesKaj> Guest64621, ok iwlist scan
<Guest64621> BluesKaj: that gives me the same adapter, lo, eth1 and vmnet1 and 8 - next to all it says interface doesn't support scanning.
<Guest64621> BluesKaj: there's nothing wireless looking in there...
<BluesKaj> Guest64621, this might help , http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/marvell-88w8335-chipset-netgear-wg311-pcicard-driver/
<Guest64621> BluesKaj: that's all what i've done already, but iwconfig step doesn't give me a wlan in the list...
<BluesKaj> did you install wpa_supplicant , Guest64621?
<susundberg> but the device should still be there?
<BluesKaj> that url / tutorial, seems pretty thorough
<PiotrN> Hello, kde 4.6.4 and kdepim 4.6 will get realeased today, any ideas on when will the backports be avaiable for 11.04 ?
<WhizKins> PiotrN, I think they're on it, if you check the topic of kubuntu-devel channel it says "Packaging 4.6.4 for natty"
<szal> PiotrN: are you sure?  neither the KDE homepage nor #kde have an announcement
<PiotrN> szal: it's not out yet, but on #kde got reliable info that it will be realsed later today, tarbals are ready
<PiotrN> WhizKins: thanks, i'll check the devel channel
<szal> PiotrN: iow, they still need to be packaged & propagated to mirrors -> realistically, tomorrow
<PiotrN> maybe so, that wont make big diff for me,  i'm really waiting for kdepim 4.6
 * szal will want to know whether it breaks stuff first
<WhizKins> is there something new in kdepim 4.6?
<szal> afaik, it's a major re-design, heavily relying on Akonadi..  it was postponed for quite some time for a reason
<PiotrN> WhizKins: akonadi
<WhizKins> ahh yeah, now that's something neat :)
<PiotrN> Yea... kdepim really needs it
<BluesKaj> KDE 4.7 beta will be released tomorrow
<PiotrN> oo, another one already ?
<PiotrN> beta 1 was like 2 weeks ago
<BluesKaj> well beta 2 is for general consumption
<ronino> hi
<ronino> somehow I lost my network manager tray icon in KDE, how can I get it back?
<BluesKaj> ronino, click on the cashew , add widgets , type network manager
<tsimpson> or press Alt-F2 and type in "knetworkmanager", and make sure you have the "Show try icon" checked under "Manage Connections..." -> "Other"
<BluesKaj> ronino, or right click on the panel , choose panel settings , check network management
<BluesKaj> hmm odd ..that didn't work the 2nd time
<BluesKaj> not panel settings , system tray settings
 * BluesKaj needs to explore the panel a bit more :)
<ehsan> is there kubutnu version of ubuntu one?
<BluesKaj> ehsan, no but you can run ubuntu one on kde with no problems
<ehsan> i install ubuntu one. but there is not any shortcut in menu and etc.
<ehsan> i install ubuntu one. but there isn't any shortcut in menu and etc.
<szal> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<PiotrN> ehsan, I dont think there is any kde client for ubuntu one
<PiotrN> it's a command line tool
<BluesKaj> ehsan, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=170782
<BluesKaj> PiotrN, no but ubuntu one will run on kde
<BluesKaj> one can add it to the kmenu , choose an icon and use the /usr/bin path I suppose
<PiotrN> BluesKaj: last time I checked that (and I admit it was some time ago), thre was no GUI for it on kubuntu
<PiotrN> now there is one ?
<BluesKaj> not in kde
<deus__> hello
<PiotrN> so maybe that's why there is no entry in the menu
<deus__> I'm having a problem with adobe's flash player in firefox. It simply doesnt work. according to KDE software adobe flash plugin v10.3.181.22 is installed, which according to adobe's website is the latest version. However, firefox keeps complaining that the flash plugin is missing. Any idea's?
<antonio__> hola
<szal> deus__: did you restart Firefox after installing Flash?
<deus__> szal: yeah, about 100 times just to be sure :)
<deus__> szal: full system reboot too
<PiotrN> deus__: do "ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins"
<PiotrN> and see if you have a symbolic link there, called ... something flash something .so ;)
<deus__> I get: "libvlcplugin.so
<PiotrN> try "ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins"
<PiotrN> i get those 2 confused, think ff actually uses the "mozilla" and not "mozilla-firefox"...
<szal> ls -lA /usr/lib/browser-plugins/
<szal> or, if 64bit, replace "lib" w/ "lib64"
<deus__> PiotrN: yeah, the mozilla/plugins contains libflashplayer.so (not a simlink)
<susundberg> i also lost my flash plugin after some update ..
<PiotrN> deus__: have you ever installed flash by hand ?
<ehsan> how to install gtk ubuntu one in kubuntu?
<deus__> PiotrN: Possibly in the past yes
<deus__> szal: a dir called browser-plugins does not exist
<PiotrN> deus__: try uninstalling flash in kpackagekit, check if the file remains, and if so, remove it, then reinstall from kpackagekit
<PiotrN> and note if you dont get any errors of warnings during install, especiall from nspluginwraper
<ehsan> if you have 64bit version of kubuntu install flash player x86-64
<susundberg> reinstalling seems to work for me
<ronino> BluesKaj: thank you very much, got it!
<deus__> PiotrN: done, but that doesn't result in a new libflashplayer.so file in directory (and flash doesn't work yet)
<PiotrN> deus__: hmm.. the way it should work, is to install the player in /var, symlink it to /etc/alternatives, and then symlink that to the /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<deus__> I have downloaded the libflashplayer.so from the adobe website manually. I could put it the /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins folder and create a simlink to it in the /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins forder
<PiotrN> do that
<PiotrN> but dont symlink it
<PiotrN> aso, you are on 32bit ?
<deus__> PiotrN: 64 bit
<PiotrN> also*
<PiotrN> then you will need the flash square from adobe, not the regular one
<PiotrN> flash 64bit, it's still experimantal and quite behind
<deus__> PiotrN: ok, will put the downloaded version in the /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins dir and leave the ./mozilla-firefox/plugins dir unchanged
<deus__> PiotrN: ok, will try to download the new version
<deus__> *the 64 bit one
<PiotrN> if firefox is 64bit, also put the file in /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins
<deus__> PiotrN: not sure which firefox it is. I doesn't say in the about screen
<PiotrN> if distro is x64, then FF is so also
<PiotrN> unless you dont use distribution installed FF, but downloaded one from mozilla, then it's most likely  32bit
<deus__> PiotrN: wooot thnx, that fixed it :D
<PiotrN> you welcome
<deus__> PiotrN: apparently I needed the experimental 64 bit version
<PiotrN> it helps to run ff from command line, if you have wrong architecture, then it spits out EFL errors
<PiotrN> though, distribution install should work (it uses nspluginwrapper)
<PiotrN> + that would update itself (flash square wont, and it's old)
<szal> PiotrN: whatever, it works, and that's the main thing ^^
<deus__> PiotrN: so what are u suggesting? Should I uninstall firefox and install something else?
<deus__> *a different firefox version that is?
<TopGear> hi
<TopGear> Just installed Kubuntu 11.04 - huge fonts!
<PiotrN> deus__: well no, but i would fight a bit more with kpackagekit, to make it install flash
<TopGear> http://img707.imageshack.us/i/problemlr.png/
<deus__> PiotrN: my guess is that it stupidly enough installs a 32 bit version
<TopGear> that's what i mean
<PiotrN> deus__: nop, it uses nspluginwrapper, and although flash is 32bit, it should work
<deus__> hm not sure what I should do/try :)
<Masaniello>  hy, i can't share a printer with samba.
<deus__> Masaniello: and why not?
<Masaniello> i want share with a macbook
<Masaniello> it is on pc desktop with kubuntu
<szal> that doesn't answer the question
<Masaniello> but it is impossible to see the printer
<Masaniello> i can't access to server kubuntu
<deus__> Masaniello: is cups running?
<Masaniello> yes
<szal> is the Samba server running?
<Masaniello> yes
<Masaniello> i can share the all the folders
<Masaniello> with smb//: IP
<Masaniello> when i try to add the printer from the macbook, i receive this messagge: the server kubuntu is not reached
<deus__> Masaniello: did you make the printer share printable, public and guest ok?
<Masaniello> yes
<Masaniello> yes
<Masaniello> sorry, what guest ok?
<deus__> guest ok=yes
<Masaniello> one moment
<TopGear> Someone who knows what to do? @ the fonts settings place all the fonts are on 8 or 9, not on this idiotic huge setting.
<deus__> Masaniello: "smbclient -L localhost" does it show your printer?
<deus__> TopGear: unfortunately no :(
<TopGear> pity...
<Masaniello> /var/lib/samba/printers
<szal> TopGear: tried to force a DPI setting yet?  (e.g. 96, as on Windblows)
<Masaniello> #   load printers = yes
<Masaniello> printing = bsd
<Masaniello> ;   printcap name = /etc/printcap
<Masaniello> 	printing = cups
<Masaniello> ;   printcap name = cups
<szal> !paste | Masaniello
<ubottu> Masaniello: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<deus__> Masaniello: I'm not an expert on this stuff since you install the thing only once and if it works you don't touch it anymore :P
<deus__> If I recall correctly, the samba manual contains a part about printing servers via cups
<deus__> ah yes: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/CUPS-printing.html
<deus__> actually, quite a big part :). Maybe that can help u
<Masaniello> ok
<Masaniello> no problem
<Masaniello> thank you
<deus__> soz I cannot help u anymore :(
<TopGear> solved
<TopGear> nVidia drivers messed up -_-
<PiotrN> TopGear: how so ?
<TopGear> nVidia extra drivers messed up the fonts and made there be no sound -_-
<TopGear> PiotrN: so I'll use none...
<PiotrN> you use nForce chipset ?
<szal> since when does the nVidia driver have anything to do w/ sound?
<TopGear> PiotrN: dunno
<TopGear> ga-p55a-ud4
<szal> iirc, nForce Linux drivers are obsolete, and nForce sound systems are driven by intel8x0 instead
<PiotrN> yea, and that mobo uses intel P55 anyways..
<PiotrN> maybe it's something in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<TopGear> don't know tbh
<PiotrN> on the other habd, that dosent touch fonts not sound.. and your resolution was ok
<PiotrN> hand*
<PiotrN> nvidia is usually the better option for linux...
<PiotrN> the drivers should work
<TopGear> yeah, normally AMD/ATi fucks up...
<PiotrN> TopGear: have you looked into your Xorg.0.log while using the nvidia driver ? any EEs there ?
<PiotrN> grep "EE" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TopGear> pasebin comin
<TopGear> PiotrN: http://paste.kde.org/79573/
<PiotrN> TopGear: are you sure you have the drivers installed ?
<PiotrN> X cant lod them
<PiotrN> load*
<TopGear> Just uninstalled them
<TopGear> is X.0.log refreshed per reboot?
<PiotrN> yup
<TopGear> I'll install them and reboot
<TopGear> First a IRC prog for KDE
<svetlio> hi all
<svetlio> is there anyone who can help mi install GRUB?
<svetlio> i can't setup dual OS boot
<svetlio> any halp?
<svetlio> join #grub
<BluesKaj> well, ubuntu-one doesn't seem to be kde friendly ..kept refusing my  user and pw , altho I already have an acct
<BluesKaj> it's supposed to run on kubuntu without any probs , but , not true
<svetlio> BluesKaj: do you use kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> this is a kubuntu support chat
<TopGear_> Nice, it works
<PiotrN> wonder what works :)
<TopGear> Hi
<TopGear> Hi
<TopGear> PiotrN: Huge font's back.
<TopGear> PiotrN: http://paste.kde.org/79579/
<TopGear> And sound's gone as well...
<TopGear> well
<TopGear> Set the fonts to 96dpi, works
<TopGear> but sound's still gone
<BluesKaj> TopGear, how did you install the nvidia driver ?
<TopGear> BluesKaj: Additional drivers (or how it's called in englis...)
<BluesKaj> recommended one ?
<TopGear> yes
<BluesKaj> what nvidia card ?, sudo lshw -C video
<TopGear> xfx gts 250
<PiotrN> TopGear, chek you message.log, it should hava a hint regarding the sound
<PiotrN> logs are usefull :)
<PiotrN> TopGear: you can grep for error or sound
<BluesKaj> TopGear, try this http://www.pastebin.ca/2076245
<TopGear> BluesKaj: Why that way?
<TheBuntu> Will any Font i install will gimp use them ?
<TopGear> I'll just try it
<TopGear> Well
<TopGear> that doesn't work either
<TopGear> command nvidia-xconfig gives: sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<vadrao> How do I install the latest beta version of Nvidia drivers in Kubuntu ?
<TopGear> PiotrN: you know?
<vadrao> anybody can me on the nvidia probelm I have been having? Question above
<vadrao> help me*
<PiotrN> TopGear: know what ? :_
<PiotrN> :)
<TopGear> PiotrN: sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<PiotrN> TopGear: I'm kina ati user, so not so much experience with nvidia drivers
<PiotrN> kinda*
<PiotrN> but if the command is not found, that means it isnt there :), and those tools usually just help to config xorg.conf
<PiotrN> which you can do by hand just as well
<BluesKaj> TopGear, not sudo: nvidia-xconfig , sudo nvidia-xconfig
<TopGear> yes, i know
<TopGear> that was the outpput
<TheBuntu> Where do i add extra fonts to....?
<ilias> i am running kmail always in system tray. if i shut down without previous quit of this application while the system shutdown i recieve a crash report form akonadi server which says that closed unexpectecly. does any one have any idea how can i fix this without quit every time from kmail application?
<TopGear> stupid sound...
<PiotrN> TopGear: have you looked into your message.log ?
<TheBuntu> Where do i add extra fonts to that i get from the web
<vadrao> TheBuntu: try to put those fonts in ".fonts" folder
<TheBuntu> vadrao: where is font folder
<vadrao> and then run fc-cache -v $HOME/.fonts
<vadrao> It should be a folder in your home directory
<vadrao> and the name of the folder is .fonts
<vadrao> and not fonts
<claydoh> TheBuntu: you can also add and manage fonts via system settings - int the Font Installer
<TheBuntu> claydoh: ok thanks... that probly easyer then copying and pasteing to /usr/share/fonts
<napster_> Hello at All
<claydoh> sure is :)
<napster_> I need help for Sharing File
<TheBuntu> and then the text editing feature in gimp will use any font on the system right
<napster_> Who can help me?
<claydoh> TheBuntu: that is right
<TopGear> PiotrN: where is it?
<PiotrN> TopGear: /var/log/messages
<TopGear> thn
<TopGear> x
<TopGear> PiotrN: messages doesn't exist
<PiotrN> TopGear: that's... odd..
<PiotrN> try dmesg
<AndyMan1> i've got an odd issue with kate/dolphin/kio. If I am using dolphin and try and open a remote file (via ssh) in kate, it opens something like number.number.file.txt. I guess it's a temp file, and it quickly disappears. If I use the file browser within kate to open it, the file opens correctly and I can remotely edit. I'm on Kubuntu 11.04 and this issue has only started happening recently. Any...
<AndyMan1> ...ideas how to fix it?
<TopGear> PiotrN: http://www.pastebin.ca/2076294
<BluesKaj> AndyMan1, why use dolphin to open a textfile  with ssh
<PiotrN> TopGear: gosh, how many HDD's do you have there ??
<TopGear> PiotrN: 5
<AndyMan1> Both dolphin and kate click well with me.
<TopGear> PiotrN: lunch now. I'll read your tips and PM's later :-)
<PiotrN> TopGear: [   19.810285] input: HDA Intel Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input7
<AndyMan1> and it's nice to work with both local files and remote files in the same program
<PiotrN> TopGear: HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 53 for MSI/MSI-X
<PiotrN> TopGear: the driver for audio is loaded and it recognized the hardware
<PiotrN> TopGear: nvidia is also loaded
<AndyMan1> it used to work just fine, but for some reason it started doing that temp file thing
<TopGear> PiotrN: can you explain it?
<PiotrN> TopGear: drivers are loaded, no errors there, it seems, your sound issue is at different level
<TopGear> PiotrN: maybe replace Alsa with Pulse?
<PiotrN> sure, try it
<PiotrN> phonon is still kinda new to me
<PiotrN> TopGear: does your graphisc card has HDMI output ???
<TopGear> PiotrN: No. 2x DVI and S-VIDEO
<PiotrN> TopGear: anyways, make sure, that your sound card is select as primary (top) card in your multimedia settings in kde
<TopGear> PiotrN: done already
<PiotrN> so, you can see your sound hardware three (in the settings)
<wilkie_> Just installed Kubuntu, testing...
<PiotrN> TopGear: sorry for asking, but i maybe should have started with that: are your speakers connected correctly, powered on and the volume is set ? and you are sure that you have not muted the sound i kmix ? :)
<TopGear> PiotrN: everyting is fine ;)
<TopGear> gonna reboot now
<wilkie_> Tried installing a thing called "Zorin OS" which is based on Ubuntu, but the installer didn't work, so I have gone back to Kubuntu, and here I am!
<TopGear> back
<PiotrN> nojoy ?
<PiotrN> no joy*
<TopGear> PiotrN: still no sound :(
<GeertJohan> Hey
<GeertJohan> I safe-upgraded this midday and now kubuntu is freezing when I start eclipse or emacs
<GeertJohan> the moue is moving like once in 5 seconds (looks like a verry low fps)
<GeertJohan> and changing to an other vty (ctrl+alt+1) does not work..
<GeertJohan> *F1
<wilkie_> I have done a complete wipe out of the partition and a reinstall of Kubuntu, and it seems to be okay now.
<wilkie_> I copied my "home" folder to another computer on the network, and now I am copying it back.
<wilkie_> The copy back is taking much longer than the the save.
<TopGear> Hmm, stupid Phonon
<wilkie_> I have 1.9gig of data in my home folder and 37405 files. I don't know why there should be so many!
<GeertJohan> wilkie_: lots of config files and stuff I guess? :)
<GeertJohan> how can I see what packages where upgraded last time ?
<docj2011> view the file /var/log/dpkg.log
<BluesKaj> TopGear, what about phonon ?
<TopGear> no sound
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> I suppose you.ve checked alsamixer and setup all the ctrls etc. TopGear
<TopGear> hmhm
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<Peace-> alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> and veromix
<Peace-> = fix 99% of audio problems
<BluesKaj> btw TopGear there is a bug filed on launchpad about the nvidia geforce 250 on 11.04
<TopGear> oh, ha
<TopGear> where?
<BluesKaj> launchpad
<BluesKaj> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<BluesKaj> Peace-, does that command unmute ctrls as well ,or just turn the volume up on alsamixer
<wilkie_> Is it my imagination or is K11.01 unstable? I have reinstalled Maverick because that was the install disk I had from last time. Should I keep it on Maverick? Last time I went for the upgrade to Narwell, and things became strange..
<Peace-> BluesKaj: mm dunno right now
<napster_> Hello, the is some italian?
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<napster_> i have some problem in Kubutu for the file sharing
<napster_> Can you help me?
<wilkie_> file sharing seems to work all right for me
<napster_> with HDD in NTFS format?
<wilkie_> yes it is okay with Windows Vista
<napster_> Win7 and Vista is Similar
<wilkie_> If you are on XP then it might be more difficult
<napster_> no, Seven
<napster_> what do you do for Share the HDD?
<wilkie_> RU you connected directly to the other machine?
<napster_> yeap
<napster_> wilkie: can you help me in PM?
<wilkie_> You have to create a dummy account on the Windows machine with a dummy password, which can be "password". If the Windows machine does not have user account, then you can't connect to it.
<BluesKaj> wilkie_, W7 requires a user acct and pw
<wilkie_> Correct
<wilkie_> So does vista
<napster_> BluesKaj: correct, he always asks me username and password, I insert them to him but does not make me come in, as if the account name and password are wrong
<BluesKaj> napster_, samba or smb ?
<napster_> BluesKaj: smb, becouse Samba don't work
<BluesKaj> napster_, ok describe how you setup smb to connect to w7 pc , did you use the "add network folder' then msnetwork drive ?
<BluesKaj> in dolphin network
<napster_> BluesKaj: i not setup smb ^^  I went on HHD properties -> Sharing -> Share with Samba
<napster_> *HDD
<BluesKaj> napster_, this is a partition on the HDD ?
<BluesKaj> NTFS?
<napster_> yeap
<BluesKaj> install ntfs-3g
<napster_> it is just install
<napster_> now?
<BluesKaj> then you should be able to see the shares without using samba or smb , they are for a windows machine on your home or office network
<BluesKaj> NTFS under places in dolphin
<napster_> and how should I share the HDD without Samba or SMB?
<napster_> i use Konqueror
<BluesKaj> napster_, yes but you have to share from the windows partition
<napster_> ??? NTFS partition is in Kubutu non in Windows
<napster_> *not
<napster_> i have 2 HDD in this machine, the second HDD is a NTFS partition and i will share it for the other pc in my network
<BluesKaj> ok konqueror , but you have boot into the windows partition and choose the folders and share them
<napster_> i havent windows in this machine ^^
<napster_> is a HDD that contains only documents, not the operating system!
<BluesKaj> so it's just a data partition , then you should have access if you made them executable
<napster_> correct, data partition
<BluesKaj> napster_, see if you would have told us this right at the start we could have saved time
<napster_> in kubuntu within the partition in kubuntu with no problems, but I can not share network
<napster_> I have said, but translating from Italian to English is not so simple ^ ^
<napster_> sorry
<BluesKaj> ok what are the OSs on the other networked machines?
<napster_> Win7
<wilkie_> File sharing between NTFS and Kubuntu works for me. I have only got  a laptop connected to the Desktop by an RJ45 connecting lead, thats  all.
<wilkie_> I did not need to do anything special to make it work. File sharing works straight out of the box, even off he live install CD!
<napster_> wilkie_: I have This machine with 2 HDD: 1st is the OS Kubuntu 11.04, 2nd is a NTFS data partition where there is only document!
<BluesKaj> napster_, you need to setup the w7 machines to incude the data drive as part of the homegroup afaik
<wilkie_> Proceedure: from the K get to Dolphin, click on "Network", "Samba shares", and you should see the Windows machine, click it open and you'll be asked for an account and password. This account must be a dummy account, and not the Adminstrator's account.
<napster_> wilkie_: in this machine all ok, but i want to share NTFS partition in my network, other pc have Windows 7!
<napster_> BluesKaj: part of the homegroup afaik?
<wilkie_> File sharing works for me. No extra software needs to be installed to make it work!!
<BluesKaj> afaik = as far as I know
<wilkie_> You have to set up an account on the windows machine, and select a folder to share.
<BluesKaj> wilkie_, we heard you rthe first time ..his situation is different
<wilkie_> Drag anything you need to be shared to the shared folder.
<wilkie_> I share a the folder called "Downloads" on both machines.
<napster_> wilkie_: explain what procedures you did to share the folder
<BluesKaj> wilkie he's using the ntfs partition as data only , there's no OS , so he needs to find it from the other windows pcs on the network and make it part of the w7 homegroup
<BluesKaj> napster_, do the other windows pcs see the data partition on the network ?
<wilkie_> On the Windows machine, go to "Computer" and click it open. Click open "Users",  click open "Yourname", click open "Downloads", right click and choose "Share", that's all there is to it!!
<napster_> yes, but always asking me username and password, I will enter, it says it is not correct, it seems impossible
<wilkie_> Napster, what you have got to do, is create a new user name and password on the Windows machine.
<wilkie_> Call the User account say "Napster", and the password "password"
<napster_> but it is absurd, why?
<wilkie_> The password can be anything such as "XXX" but if you make it "password" you'll never forget it!
<wilkie_> You must create separate user accounts for access from another machine, even if it is only yourself!
<BluesKaj> wilkie_, I assume the windows machines already have user accts , so he knows what to do
<wilkie_> Does anybody in here use E-UAE?
<BluesKaj> napster_, do the network pcs have different users and paswords ?
<kev_> hey. Does Kubuntu11.04 have multithreading capability and multicore functionality?
<kleopatra> what do i have to install to make gtk apps look native in kde?? i have any qtcurve kwin-style-qtcurve qtcurve gtk2-engines-qtcurves installed
<Magnusson> can someone help me with a boot problem? whenever i start my computer, it gives me "input signal out of range, please adjust to 1680x1050 @60hz" and constantly tries to autoadjust itself. i've noticed this is only when the computer first starts, or when booting to linux
#kubuntu 2011-06-08
<tester123> Is there anyway to get rid of that unamed activity thing in the top corner
<preecher> i know this isnt the right channel im just hoping someone may kno the answer before i get one from freenode or ubuntu--- i got a new modem yesterday(actiontec-thru my telephone co) and im using a linksys router--everything seems fine with the exception i cant log onto freenode---strange as it sounds i can get on dalnet though---any suggestions (i'm on a neighbours wireless now)
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, all.
<LINKSWORD2> I've got another problem. There is an option to have KDE announce the time at a pre-determined interval. However, when that interval has elapsed, i.e. every 60 minutes, I get a message that it is unable to locate ktsst, or something like that.
<LINKSWORD2> I could use a little help...
<S74rk7> LINKSWORD2: fire it out there mate - if someone knows they will answer :)
<S74rk7> thats what I get told anyway.... I'm in need of some help myself
<LINKSWORD2> I've got another problem. There is an option to have KDE announce the time at a pre-determined interval. However, when that interval has elapsed, i.e. every 60 minutes, I get a message that it is unable to locate ktsst, or something like that.
<LINKSWORD2> Well, I usually hang out here to help people. But this time I've also got something to be resolved. ,lol
<S74rk7> Anyone know how to see how much space is actually used in the / partition -- my filesystem + home are on seperate partitions - when I go in right click n go to properties it says its totaling 125TB ... I know thats not true I only got 320GB harddrive and the filesystem alone is on 50GB partition...
<S74rk7> I usually hang out too - its a great place to learn...even if its just from others problems!
<S74rk7> :)
 * LINKSWORD2 chuckles
<LINKSWORD2> Well, I can't help you with the harddrive issue.
<wildgoose> S74rk7, I use Gparted
<S74rk7> wildgoose: thanks I'll give that a shot!
<LINKSWORD2> wildgoose: Do you know anything about kttsd?
<S74rk7> LINKSWORD2: I googled it - says its a text-to-speech service
<S74rk7> says if you dont want to use it you can remove it safely enough...
<LINKSWORD2> I want to use it, but unfortunately, it doesn't seem to be working.
<S74rk7> LINKSWORD2: kttsd installed? I remember playing around with that too - trying to get it to speak to time - I couldn't get it working either...
<S74rk7> I had to install kttsd though... think I done it from the konsole just - sudo apt-get install kttsd
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not sure if it's actually installed or not. :/
<LINKSWORD2> We'll have to see.
<LINKSWORD2> Thanks, S74rk7
<LINKSWORD2> I think it worked.
<S74rk7> LINKSWORD2: Seriously? :)
<LINKSWORD2> I'll find out for sure in about 5 minutes. Give or take a few seconds. lol
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, qdbus org.kde.kttsd "/KSpeech" say "Hello World." 0
 * S74rk7 fingers crossed
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, quicker way to find out ^^
<LINKSWORD2> I'm sorry, wildgoose, that went over my head. :/
<S74rk7> is it a command to run in konsole?
<LINKSWORD2> ... Good question.
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, S74rk7, Just pop that in terminal, (should've been clearer)
<LINKSWORD2> Cannot find '.say' in object /KSpeech at org.kde.kttsd
<S74rk7> wildgoose: I've got that command copied and saved to try for when I'm in kubuntu again - I'm using gnome desktop enviroment atm...
<LINKSWORD2> And what I just pasted above is the error that Konsole returns when I attempt to follow the command.
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, /usr/bin/kttsd
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, It is probably not running, that command should start it. Then try again.
<LINKSWORD2> Just type that command in terminal?
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, Correct
<LINKSWORD2> bash: /usr/bin/kttsd: No such file or directory
<LINKSWORD2> Seriously... WTF? lol
<S74rk7> browse to /usr/bin/ and see if its there mate?
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, Hmm, maybe try sudo /usr/bin/kttsd or what S74rk7 suggested.
<wildgoose> S74rk7, Did gparted work out for you?
<LINKSWORD2> I don't get it. It's not running.
<S74rk7> wildgoose: Yeah seems to work great - thanks again... may I ask a question though?
<S74rk7> I have my home directory on a serperate partition right... and I thought that was just a place where my documents n stuff would be located... but I see a whole load of 'hidden files' as in directorys that have . at the begining of the filename....
<S74rk7> and they're totally 55GB of space on my home dir ... I thought all the systems odds and ends would be located on the / filesystem?
<wildgoose> sorry I got kicked from freenode, I've missed the last 10mins
<S74rk7> wildgoose: no problem :)  I'll bring my replies up again... hopefully floodbot wont shoot me :)
<wildgoose> shoot back..
<S74rk7> wildgoose: Yeah seems to work great (gparted) - thanks again... may I ask a question though?
<S74rk7> I have my home directory on a serperate partition right... and I thought that was just a place where my documents n stuff would be located... but I see a whole load of 'hidden files' as in directorys that have . at the begining of the filename....
<S74rk7> and they're totally 55GB of space on my home dir ... I thought all the systems odds and ends would be located on the / filesystem?
<S74rk7> when I was installing linux I manually choose partitions and pretty much mounted / (root filesystem)  .... Home and my swaparea...
<aikeru> hello ... is there someone that can help me with a Kubuntu question?
<S74rk7> I basically want my home folder just as my documents - and anything system related.... stay with the system... I know linux is flexible enough to do this but can you spot where I'm going wrong? so I know what I need to research a bit more?
<wildgoose> To my understanding applications and configurations will also be installed to the home folder.
<wildgoose> aikeru, Ask your question..
<aikeru> oh thanks :)
<S74rk7> wildgoose: ok cool :) so that means if I reinstall my system... remount my home directory it will pick them up again?
<aikeru> Basically, I have a GeForce EN9600GT nVidia card and I am trying to setup dual monitor
<aikeru> I don't see a second monitor in settings and I tried googling about xorg config and such but I got pretty confused
<aikeru> worried I might break something too :)
<LINKSWORD2> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<aikeru> well I am pretty sure I have proprietary drivers installed
<wildgoose> S74rk7, I think that's the idea, there may be a bit more to it, I'm not sure.
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, Where are you with ktssd?
<LINKSWORD2> Still stuck. :/
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, Did you verify that ktssd is running?
<LINKSWORD2> I've got an application now running called Jovie.
<aikeru> oh you know, maybe reading it through the 2nd time helped :) I am still reading but I may have found it :)
<LINKSWORD2> I don't know if that's the one or not.
<aikeru> grateful for the help and people taking the time to be here to answer questions though :)
<aikeru> is there an easy way to restart x-server in kubuntu?
<S74rk7> aikeru: let us know how you get on :)
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, No, I am referring to ktssd that should be running a process. You can check via the system monitor.
<wildgoose> should be *a running*
<S74rk7> aikeru: I'm just guessing here... but do you get the login screen when you first boot up?
<aikeru> yes ... I think I can manage that part I have a new problem
<aikeru> it may be simple though
<aikeru> "Unable to open X config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf' for writing ?
<aikeru> this is from NVIDIA X Server Settings application
<LINKSWORD2> No, ktssd isn't running. How do I enable it?
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, Hmm, maybe try sudo /usr/bin/kttsd
<S74rk7> wildgoose: do you think aikeru should sudo the nvidia x server application?
<aikeru> ahhh I think "sudo nvidia-settings" is working :D
<aikeru> (even though I ask the question I don't stop looking :))
<LINKSWORD2> When I tried that before, it didn't work.
<LINKSWORD2> It asked me to authenticate for sudo, then said "command not found"
<S74rk7> aikeru: good way to be :)
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, What happens if you browse to /usr/bin then doubleclick on kttsd?
<sean_w> The last update broke my Flash support. Help?
<wildgoose> Linkmaster, Let me take one step back, you did install it right?
<LINKSWORD2> Oy, what? I'm not Linkmaster... lol
<Linkmaster> :D
<wildgoose> haha, stupid tab complete
<wildgoose> sorry to false ping you Linkmaster
<Linkmaster> Its all good wildgoose
<wildgoose> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<aikeru> Still getting the error after the sudo command: ERROR: Unable to open X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' for writing. BUT after installing python-gtk2 per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1482283 it can write to the file :)
<aikeru> I will try logging out/restarting and see if it works
<aikeru> thanks :D
<LINKSWORD2> That's odd. It's not there. :/
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, (in terminal) sudo apt-get install kttsd
<LINKSWORD2> I did. lol
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, Wtf indeed
<LINKSWORD2> And now you see my point....
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, Maybe try to remove kttsd then try to install again?
<LINKSWORD2> Hold up. I'm gonna try a couple commands I found on Google. :P
<LINKSWORD2> But first....
<S74rk7> wildgoose: ever had more than one desktop enviroment installed on a distrobution?
<wildgoose> S74rk7, Sure, why?
<S74rk7> I'm asking as ... I've got Ubuntu 64 11.04 installed.... I then installed KDE 4.6 + XFCE from the apt-get repositories....
<S74rk7> and I've installed the various goodies etc .... but sometimes when I boot into either desktop... only sometimes... I get asked my keyring password... but 3 times...
<S74rk7> is that because of the 3 desktop enviroments ??
<S74rk7> my questions is just where should I go to look and investigate this kind of thing... just to see whats causing this when it happens..
<LINKSWORD2> That wasn't the right idea...
<S74rk7> LINKSWORD2: how'd you get on? :)
<LINKSWORD2> That wasn't the right idea...
<LINKSWORD2> It's still not working, apparently....
<S74rk7> run in konsole again " sudo apt-get install kttsd "
<S74rk7> if it is definately installed it will say at the bottom something like 0 newly installed n all that jazz...
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah, that's what I just got.
<S74rk7> ok hold up... I'm gonna log out and into kubuntu here... should have ages ago :)
<S74rk7> brb
<S74rk7> back - how you getting on with kttsd
<S74rk7> I'm gonna mess around here myself see if I can help you out
<LINKSWORD2> I've run out of ideas. Go ahead and mess around with it and let me know.
<S74rk7> LINKSWORD2: did you find the file kttsd itself when you browsed for it??
<LINKSWORD2> No.
<LINKSWORD2> For some reason, it installs, but it doesn't show up in the folder.
<S74rk7> LINKSWORD2: try this too in konsole - "sudo apt-get install jovie"
<wildgoose> S74rk7, https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/login-keyring-824099/
<S74rk7> LINKSWORD2: I installed that and kttsd that last time I was playing around... mines working...
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, Did you try to uninstall then install kttsd again.
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah. And I've tried about 8 times, I'd wager.
<S74rk7> LINKSWORD2: did you install jovie too?
<LINKSWORD2> Yes.
<LINKSWORD2> The Konsole terminal says that it has the latest versions, 0 installed, 0 updated, 0 removed or whatever.
<S74rk7> open jovie
<S74rk7> LINKSWORD2: did you open jovie?
<S74rk7> wildgoose: thanks btw for the link ref: keyrings... I'm reading through now :)
<LINKSWORD2> Jovie is open.
<S74rk7> LINKSWORD2: I found another process running on mine called "speech-dispatcher"
<S74rk7> "sudo apt-get install speech-dispatcher" if you wanna install that too... when I searched it they seem to be linked....
<LINKSWORD2> Looks like it is already installed.
<LINKSWORD2> Or my system is full of bullshit... >.>
<S74rk7> LINKSWORD2: try restarting mate - I would tell you how to start and stop services but I dont know how... reboot... it will maybe start up the services properly
<LINKSWORD2> Is Jovie the program that needs to be running? Or perhaps that speech dispatcher?
<dors> greetings... please, i have an issue, after upgrading an 10.10 partition to 11.04, i just lost keyboard and mouse function in X, keyboard works in text mode but if i call gdm or kdm i cant login, i tried upgrading , fixing packages (apt-get install -f), tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but so far no improvement, any ideas appreciated, thanks
<S74rk7> LINKSWORD2: both are running at the minute... I didnt start speech dispatcher at all... and jovie seem to open when I went and turned on the talking clock thing lol
<S74rk7> I'm running a search to see where kttsd is... and speech dispatcher
<LINKSWORD2> Well, I don't know what's wrong with it. I'm starting to hate this thing.
<wildgoose> dors, If you boot into runlevel 3, does the keyboard work?
<dors> i didnt try goint to level 3 wildgoose, maybe i should, i will need to reboot to test that
<wildgoose> S74rk7, That keyring issue is strange for you in that it only happens sometimes though, I believe when I had that issue it would happen every boot.
<S74rk7> LINKSWORD2: ok - know where speech-dispatcher is now
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah? What's the shimmy on it?
<dors> i will try that and see what happens, thanks for the help wildgoose, bbs
<wildgoose> dors, Sorry I misread, you said it works in text but not WM
<wildgoose> no need to try
<S74rk7> wildgoose: just in time :)  how would I help LINKSWORD2 start speech-dispatcher from konsole??? just typing "/usr/bin/speech-dispatcher"    do ok?? thats its location on my system
<wildgoose> S74rk7, Yes that's the same syntax I used with kttsd.
<S74rk7> LINKSWORD2: you get that ok??
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah.
<S74rk7> any joy?
<S74rk7> wildgoose: I know what you mean... I would be happy enough if it happened everytime... but it doesn't... it happened earlier when I booted into kde
<S74rk7> wildgoose: the fact that its intermitant has got me curious :D usually shows somethings mucking about...
<dors> wildgoose: no, level 3 wont make any difference, i yet have no keyboard or mouse interaction in x login
<arindom> Hello!! Need help about how to voice chat in Kopete.
<arindom> As per I recall there was an option to talk with google talk users in Kopete. But I can't seem to find kopete-gcall now in Natty.
<arindom> Any help will be appeciated
<LINKSWORD2> I think it might be fixed. I've gotta restart to make sure.
<wildgoose> dors, Is this how you tried to fix packages? reboot on recovery mode ("shift" key down at bios end process to see the grub menu) then select "repair packages"
<dors> wildgoose:  no, i did the apt-get install -f, and also dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but not that way you said
<dors> always i boot in recovery mode or no keyboard
<dors> i dont think i have any 'repair packages' option in grub level, is that the text mode menu of the recovery mode,after grub you mean?
<wildgoose> dors, This looks to be a common issue, unfortunately I don't know the answer.
<dors> (: ok,thank you anyway wildgoose
<dors> i will keep looking since that partition is important for me to work and it would take weeks to remake, if i have any answer i publish it
<dors> is there a way to downgrade from 11.04 back to 10.10?
<tsimpson> only by reinstalling
<dors> mmm ok, sad, thanks tsimpson
<tsimpson> downgrading an entire release would be insanely complex, and would probably create more problems than it solves
<dors> indeed, i see what you mean
<dors> i was got in a 'upgrade scam' heheh, i was not intending to upgrade to 11.04, and i did just a apt-get upgrade, and this command just gone upgrading the distro automatically, my insticts said 'no, dont go natty just now', but the opgrade thing just decided for me, bad
<tsimpson> unlikely
<dors> it really happened tsimpson
<tsimpson> apt-get upgrade will not upgrade a release
<tsimpson> it can't
<dors> it happened
<tsimpson> well, whatever happened with you, it wasn't apt-get
<dors> i saw, and i should have interrupted it, but i let it go
<S74rk7> did you add any ppa's or anything to your software sources?
<tsimpson> apt-get can't, on its own, upgrade a release
<dors> i did even in command line mode, so i saw it all
<c2tarun> dors, can you pastebin your command prompt?
<tsimpson> you'd have to use "do-release-upgrade" in command line to actually start the upgrade
<dors> so, some bug happened, it did that, it upgraded my distro
<tsimpson> apt-get can't do it on its own
<c2tarun> dors, you sure your dist is upgraded? did you check it?
<dors> mmmm c2, i need to reboot this machine, and the results of old commands gone by now, i have olny history
<dors> my /etc/issue got upgraded while i was looking
<wildgoose> dors, Can you run a live-cd to back up your home directory?
<c2tarun> dors, try running lsb_release -a on command prompt
<dors> it was 10.10... then it gone 11.04
<tsimpson> "lsb_release -sr" is shorter
<c2tarun> yeah ^^
<dors> first, the 'aobut ubuntu' gone to natty, very fast after the apt-get upgrade, then during the process my /etc/issue changed to 11.04
<dors> 'about ubuntu'
<dors> i saw the upgrade changing issue and lsb_release
<dors> apt-get upgrade
<tsimpson> all I can tell you is that apt-get can not upgrade your release
<tsimpson> it can not
<dors> it should not
<c2tarun> dors, hmm... well technically this seems impossible. but since you are saying then it might be a bug.
<dors> but it did
<tsimpson> if an upgrade happened, then something else did it
<tsimpson> no, it can not (not should not _can not_)
 * c2tarun agree with tsimpson 
<dors> i undesrtand the can not, i'm a programmer too, but mmm, it did
<tsimpson> well it can't, so something else did
<dors> k
<c2tarun> okay guys stop fighting :)
<S74rk7> its hardly impossible though :)
<tsimpson> there isn't much in the universe that is "impossible", don't mean externally unlikely events happen often
 * c2tarun someone is lying :) tsimpson is too geek to lie ;)
<dors> maybe i just pressed some enter that i didnt notice  in gnome, but mmm, the result of the text mode command apt-get upgrade had in it the changing of /etc/issue and /etc/lsb_release
<wildgoose> dors, This looks like a issue that doesn't just apply to kubuntu, I would suggest heading over to #ubuntu, where there are ~1000 more people around
<dors> thanks again wildgoose
<c2tarun> #ubuntu suks, there is so much traffic, it isn't even possible to discuss properly
<tsimpson> I highly doubt that an "apt-get update" would offer an upgrade, as many server use unattended updates
 * wildgoose thinks dors isn't getting anywhere here.
<dors> apt-get upgrade tsimpson, not update
<tsimpson> yeah, upgrade
<dors> even so it should not do a distro upgrade
<c2tarun> that either
<dors> k
<tsimpson> even so, the whole point of "upgrade" is that it doesn't install anything that isn't already installed
<tsimpson> so a full release upgrade is far out of the scope of it
<tsimpson> that is, unless someone edited your sources list(s) to point to natty
<c2tarun> anyway dors if you dont like natty, try to backup your home partition and then reinstall maverick, if you are on slow connection make a backup of /var/cache/apt/archives
<dors> if it was the usual upgrade i do allways i 'd not have any problems, the thing is this time, the upgrade gone into a distro upgrade
<dors> thanks c2tarun, i will think with calm and decide tomorrow what to do
<tsimpson> look at /etc/apt/sources.list.distUpgrade and see if it has maverick sources or not
<tsimpson> the upgrade tools always backup the old sources before an upgrade, so if it's not maverick, then someone edited the sources manually (which is just wrong)
<dors> the /etc/apt/sources.list.distUpgrade in that partition has entries to maverick yea
<tsimpson> then the upgrade tool was run, not apt-get :)
<dors> "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner"  and others alike
<tsimpson> apt-get doesn't modify sources
<tsimpson> I can't say how it was run, but something/someone ran it
<tsimpson> does anyone else use the computer, could they have decided to run the upgrade?
<dors> i'm the sysadmin and this is a development machine
<dors> no, others 'd not run technical things here
<wildgoose> Solving how it ran doesn't fix the keyboard/mouse issue
 * S74rk7 was thinking the same
<dors> heh
<tsimpson> but it may stop you from antecedently upgrading again
<wildgoose> tsimpson, Lmao, lets cross that bridge when we get to it.
 * S74rk7 lmao
<S74rk7> tsimpson: may I ask though - I ran I think it was "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is that something similar that may have happened to dors?
<wildgoose> /var/log/auth.log would have a record of what ran the dist-upgrade
<tsimpson> the only difference between "dist-upgrade" and "upgrade" is that the latter won't install any new packages (new dependencies)
<dors> i did issued a dist-upgrade command, just for clarification
<tsimpson> neither will upgrade your release
<dors> i did NOT issue a dist-upgrade command, just for clarification
<dors> correcting^
<wildgoose> I ssh'd in and ran it while you slept
<S74rk7> dors: I wasnt implying you were :) I was just asking a question... wasnt hinting at you or anything
<S74rk7> :)
<S74rk7> wildgoose: you showing off now :) whats ssh'd ?
<dors> (: oh sure S74rk7, and i appreciate your help and any help btw
<dors> this spirit makes open source so good
<wildgoose> S74rk7, In a word ssh is a way to get access to any machine on a network.
<S74rk7> wildgoose: thanks for that :)  I'm reading now on wiki... secure shell protocol ?
<dors> yes ssh is a secure shell protocol
<dors> it uses secure sockets layer thing
<Ghost_Who_Walks> guys what does this command do "sudo unity --distro"
<DanaG> Hmm, I just installed kubuntu-desktop on an ubuntu system, and made KDM default... and now when I try to log in, it immediately takes me back to the login screen.
<DanaG> Even "recovery console" does this.
<susundberg> DanaG: login screen as graphical login screen? Does it start to load kde?
<Daskreech> DanaG: can you check your ~/.xsession-errors file ?
<sizz> I added ppa:kubuntu-ppa to my sources then ran an update/upgrade, but it didn't pull in KDE 4.6.3.  Do I have to do additional commands as well?
<Daskreech> sizz: no that should work
<S74rk7> kubuntu-full?
<DanaG> Daskreech: .xsession-errors is entirely empty.
<DanaG> Yes, by "login screen", I mean it goes back to KDM.
<Daskreech> DanaG: can you login to the cli ?
<DanaG> Yup.  Running Finch from there right now.  I'll try logging into Gnome via KDM.
<DanaG> No-go on that.
<DanaG> SO it's likely a KDM issue.
<DanaG> I'll pastebin kdm.log.
<DanaG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/621474/
<DanaG> Yay for gpm.
<DanaG> Logging into kde via GDM works.
<iflema> DanaG: try      sudo service dbus status        is dbus running?  How was the kubuntu-desktop package installed? apt-get synatic etc..?? Ubuntu version/release?
<DanaG> Aptitude, on Natty.
<DanaG> dbus is running.
<DanaG> Say, is there any premade config of Kubuntu that's ideal for tablet PCs?
<DanaG> Tablet PC as in one with a pen (no touch).
<DanaG> Not that I use the tablet feature very often, even in Windows...
<DanaG> The "bulky" widgets in Oxygen are actually an advantage when using a pen.
<DanaG> Also works surprisingly well on a 915gm, once you disable functionality checks.
<sysop3> why is volid now called  fai-vol_id and is in  /usr/lib/fai/
<sysop3> vol_id I mean
<sysop3> its not even in a bin dir.
<Mic> need help installing a server image in ubuntu server 10.04, the server image is a tar file with 11 vmdk files and a nvram file
<Mic> anyone with experience installing an image in a server?
<Daskreech> DanaG: What happens if you type qdbus ?
<Daskreech> Mic: what ever made the images should have instructions on how to restore it
<hermanlf> does 64bit Kubuntu DVD come with flash 64bit?
<KerrMD> aloha all
<m1_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Brad__> hi
<Brad__> can anyone help me with a couple device problems?
<ehsan> kenlive won't run
<ehsan> eroor in project monitor connect
<ehsan> version 0.8.1
<Daskreech> Brad__: what's the problem?
<Brad__> hi
<Brad__> my dvd drive isn't showing up anywhere
<Brad__> not in lshw
<Brad__> in BIOS, i can't boot to cd drive because it says "no bootable device found"
<Brad__> but it's connected with a working ribbon cable, and the power works (i can hear it rev up on startup)
<susundberg> how do you know if its working at all?
<Daskreech> Brad__: Does it turn up when you look in the BIOS?
<Brad__> i can't be 100% sure it works.. but it's worked before and i dont think i damaged it
<Brad__> ok i'm on BIOS.. for CD-Rom it says not installed
<Daskreech> Brad__: Might be your cables have gone bad
<Brad__> probably not - i used the same cable with a hard drive and successfully mounted it
<Brad__> not sure what to do at this point
<moetunes> get it showing in the bios first
<Brad__> do you have any suggestions as to how i can reinstall the device from the BIOS
<moetunes> try a different cable
<Brad__> could the cable work for something but not for something else?
<Brad__> it works for a HD
<moetunes> since the dvd failed?
<Brad__> ok.. i'll test it again
<Daskreech> Brad__: does it have jumpers?
<Daskreech> You may have it conflicting with somthing else make sure it's properly master or slave
<Brad__> ok, is the jumper a cable connection, or just something you stick a thing onto to define it as master or slave?
<Brad__> i see some pins that arent connected to a cable on the DVD drive unit
<Brad__> the cable works - i am seeing this hard drive
<Brad__> the thing is that it's worked before, and i have never messed with the settings at the hardware level before
<Brad__> its not a new device
<Daskreech> Brad__: depending on where you plug it in it matters if it's master or slave
<Brad__> my computer only has one IDE connection
<Brad__> i don't know if that says anything
<Brad__> there's only one device on that connection
<Brad__> (the DVD drive)
<Brad__> or ATA i guess i meant
<Brad__> 20 pin
<Brad__> ok - i plugged in an external drive and that's working fine so that will do for now
<jerome__> Hi !
<drbobb> hello, are there any up to date instructions on how to install without a cd/dvd drive?
<drbobb> all I found on the wiki etc. is _ancient_ and probably stopped working several releases back
<drbobb> I have a broken dvd drive and I don't feel like replacing it, b/c I never use except for OS installs
<drbobb> s/use/use it/
<Daskreech> hi jerome__
<Daskreech> !usb | drbobb
<ubottu> drbobb: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jerome__> hi Daskreech
<drbobb> Daskreech: yeah that never worked for me either.
<Daskreech> what happened?
<drbobb> but to be fair I tried it one or two versions back
<drbobb> neither usb-creator nor unetbootin worked as described
<drbobb> I ended up using a procedure for installing from a spare hd partition, described somewhere in the wiki
<drbobb> but yeah one version later I found it no longer worked
<drbobb> I have hundreds of gigs free on my hard drive, why should I have to run to a shop for a usb stick?
<Apple_Cat> drbobb: You had problems with usb-creator? My experiences have been really good
<drbobb> anyway I don't have a disposable usb stick laying around here atm.
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> I'd like to have an extra path for launching apps via ctrl+F2: where should I add it?
<drbobb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux this is a procedure that worked for me eons ago
<silv3r_m00n> can i install this http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31717 on kde 4+ ?
<Tm_T> silv3r_m00n: no, but there's way newer equivalents around
<silv3r_m00n> but i had this theme in kde in ubuntu 9.10
<silv3r_m00n> i have just upgraded to 11.04 and cant see it
<Tm_T> silv3r_m00n: I remember seeing styles that does the job, but cannot find now
<m1_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<m1_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<szal> .oO( apparenty someone is short on brainpower.. ;) )
<Decorian> hi, any ideas why quassel is refusing to connect to the freenode server?
<ubuntu__> ju
<olskolirc> xmpp
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<cousin_mario> bye
<olskolirc> unset /SERVER ADD -auto -network facebook chat.facebook.com 5222 1x02dcthh548$
<olskolirc> UNSET /SERVER ADD -auto -network facebook chat.facebook.com 5222 1x02dcthh548$
<olskolirc> UNSET /SERVER remove -auto -network facebook chat.facebook.com 5222 1x02dcthh548$
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, what's that for ?
<olskolir2> /quit
<ehsan> is there any kde base alternative for ubuntu one or drop box?
<susundberg> i think there was some kubuntu interface for ubuntu one at some time beeing develop
<susundberg> don't know current status though ..
<ehsan> what is ownCloud?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu one  works on kde if your willing to add the gtk libs etc that come with it
<BluesKaj> kfilebox is supposed to work as kde front end for dropbox , but it's unstable ...I tried it
<ehsan> i wish ubuntu do that for kubuntu!
<prashant_> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<prashant_> in my laptop i have a load
<prashant_> no voice coming from my earfone i entered
<prashant_> still from my laptop speakers
<prashant_> someone help plzz
<BluesKaj> !sound | prashant_
<ubottu> prashant_: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BluesKaj> !intelhd
<BluesKaj> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<prashant_> i'll see and come back here in few mins
<PiotrN> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<prashant_> BluesKaj: got nothing buddy up der
<prashant_> i think u didnt get wat i asked
<prashant_> my prblm is no sound from earphones
<prashant_> even if i connect them
<prashant_> sound only from the internal speakers
<prashant_> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BluesKaj> prashant_, ok, in the terminal , alsamixer -V all
<prashant_> BluesKaj: ya then
<sean_w> KDE refuses to let me change my prefered audio input device. I channge it, close audio setup, open audio setup, and it still keeps my old defult on top. Help?
<BluesKaj> sean_w, click apply when making changes
<prashant_> :D
<BluesKaj> prashant_, speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<prashant_> BluesKaj: after  that??
<BluesKaj> try your sound
<prashant_> ok
<sean_w> BluesKaj:  Forgot to mention that I did. Heres, the odd thing, the devices under the top device keep the order I set, but mo mobo sound always end up back on top.
<prashant_> going
<BluesKaj> sean_w, set ti multimedia/phonon , music, choose your device , test them then apply to the list as well
<BluesKaj> the other devices, games , video etc
<sean_w> BluesKaj: It woun't let me capture any capture device.
<sean_w> BluesKaj: It won't let me test any capture device
<BluesKaj> what capture device , sean_w?
<sean_w> BluesKaj: The test button is disabled no mattttttter what capture device I select.
<BluesKaj> sean_w, capture devices feed audio , so that's normal..they aren't configured to link to phonon audio test ignals
<BluesKaj> signals
<BluesKaj> like tvtuners or mics etc
<sithlord48> whats going on #kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, not much til someone needs help
<sithlord48> BluesKaj: this is a good thing right ?
<BluesKaj> well yes , but it's boring too :)
<sithlord48> so today i won't be stoping work bordem by answeing stuff here in #kubuntu
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, I just installed 11.10 and so far I have no issues with it either :)
<sithlord48> 11.10 works nicely in my VM , i thinking about upgradeing my netbook :D
<Daskreech> sithlord48: The Forke has been tipped to the enlightened dark side
<sithlord48> umm... yes exactly..
<sithlord48> mwhahahaha?
<Daskreech> sithlord48: :)
<Daskreech>  Oracle gave OO.o to Apache
<sithlord48> full OO.o? w/ the ms doc reading stuff , ?
<Daskreech> sithlord48: yes
<sithlord48> nice so much for them selling the plugins for ms office then
<Daskreech> Well Oracle is dropping OO.o
<Daskreech> they are not giving support for it they laid off all the developers
<sithlord48> this is good oracle is bad news bears.
<Daskreech> and they gave it to Apache
<sithlord48> u think libreoffice and OO.o will re merge the code base ?
<Daskreech> So Apache has it under the Apache license which is incompatible with the GPL so some chunks will have to be rewritten (of course there are no developers)
<Daskreech> sithlord48: They can't cause it was given to Apache
<sithlord48> ah thats right the apache lisence is basicly a modified bsd one.
<TopGear> Hello
<ilias> hi all. i choised as workspace the 'oxygen' theme. but is too black. is there any way to change the color?
<TopGear> Do you guys know a way to solve the thing when nVidia drivers activated no sound?
<ilias> hi genii-around.
<genii-around> ilias: Hello
 * genii-around gurgles down some coffee checks how much time is left on lunch break
<ilias> what is your time in your place?
<genii-around> ilias: GMT -5    so 12:39 right now
<TopGear> ah, GMT +2 here xD
<OerHeks> here +2 too :-D
<ilias> so i quess you are in east USA? here is +2 too
<genii-around> ilias: Toronto, Canada actually
<OerHeks> east usa = gmt + 6 ?
<sithlord48> genii-around:  lives around me  in -5 gmt :D
<sithlord48> TopGear:  have you looked in system settings multimedia ?
<ilias> oh ok. north-east Aamerica.
<ilias> here is Athens Greece
<TopGear> sithlord48: yes, my lord.
<chachan> here's -04:30
<chachan> Venezuela :)
<TopGear> Hey, OerHeks :-)
<TopGear> Netherlands
<sithlord48> lol  there is under phonon-> speaker set up  a place you can shut off your hdmi sound that might help
<sithlord48> or check in kmix under master channel to be sure its not set to your hdmi
<sithlord48> lest i have it backward and you want to use hdmi for sound output in that case i think u need to install the nvidia driver ? but idk as i don't have an nvidia card.
<ilias> once more i have to send you my compliments for the help you provide me to setup my modem althoug i did not check if i can recieve faxes but i just checked that modem opens and gives the wellknown fax sound
<genii-around> ilias: I've had to deal with quite a few kinds of those winmodems, for a project at my work
<TopGear> Only Intern sound as an option.
<ilias> so i was lucky because you are the appropriate person!
<genii-around> ilias: :)
<ilias> when you will have more time i 'll ask you one-two things for efax. but its not for now.
<ilias> do you maybe know the answer  in what i asked above? i choised as workspace the 'oxygen' theme. but is too black. is there any way to change the color?
<TopGear> Stupid sound -_-
<sithlord48> system settings-> workspace apperance pick another theme?
<ilias> yep. i picked up 'oxygen'
<ilias> the dark one
<ilias> insteda of 'air' which was up by default
<sithlord48> you can edit the theme (slightly ) with the details tab, but i think your gonna be stuck w/ the dark colors; you might want to use "get new stuff" to get a new theme u like better
<sithlord48> oh wait you can try under system settings -> application apperance -> colors but its prolly not gonna change your plasma theme colors.
<ilias> under colors it is not easy at all. i 'll better check some new themes.
<sithlord48> ilias:  personally i like the "silicon" theme its inbetween oxygen and air
<sithlord48> and smaller borders (thats why i use it on my netbook lol)
<ilias> glaze is  beautiful and bigblue too. i like blue color because i think kde's color!
<Octodigit> hi folks - has anyone here used http://www.mindwerks.net/2011/04/ubuntu-11-04-natty-with-fglrx-and-2-6-39/ successfully?
<sithlord48> Octodigit: i have not 11.3 is what im using for a driver on my ati machine, not sure of teh kernel version either atm
<ilias> in which /dir the new themes are stored?? i unistall some of them but they still in >settings. so i think that only manual remove is available
<sithlord48> you might have to restart teh kcm for them to be remvoed. but somewhere in  /usr/share/kde iirc.
<Octodigit> sithlord48: do you have any kind of hardware acceleration yet?
<sithlord48> as far as i know i have that w/ teh open driver.
<Octodigit> right cool, thanks
<sithlord48> Octodigit:  any specific program your looking to run
<Octodigit> well I'd like to be able to do some 3d bits, on it - I wouldn't mind the ability to give unity a go as stock on ubuntu at some point, you know, try it out without unity-2D and obviously play games/watch flash video/use celestia and earth
<Octodigit> etc
<Octodigit> ah well, I think tonight is not the night to break everything further, so I'll leave it and play Bridge Commander instead :)
<Octodigit> (on windows 7)
<sithlord48> dependign on your card you should have 3d w/ the "radeion" driver
<Octodigit> thanks for the help ;)
<Pici> "radeon"
<sithlord48> lol yes radeon..
<ilias> well. i havee to report the following. i am runnig kubuntu 10.4 on a celeron 1,5ghz with 750 mb ram and it is faster than my 11,2 suse on a 2,2 dual core + 2gb ram. why??
<OerHeks> ilias explain 'faster' ?
<sithlord48> ok im going afk for a bit. <lunch :D>
<ilias> when i am writing faste i mean that is more fast to switch between the open applications. multitasking is "lighter'.
<knoxx3> hi there, can sb tell me how to stop a background installation on Kubuntu 11.04?
<S74rk7> Anyone know where proprietary drivers are stored after you've downloaded and installed them?
<S74rk7> I'm looking for a method to back them up... anyone know off hand...or if this is possible?
<sithlord48> S74rk7:  dont bother
<sithlord48> if you want to save the package that installed it they are located in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<S74rk7> sithlord48: ok thanks...look around in there but why you say not to bother?
<S74rk7> it a licence thing?
<knoxx3> Im tryna install chrome on natty but i keep  getting an error message that another application seems to be using the package system. any help?
<sithlord48> S74rk7: they are updated usually so if you reinstall it might be a newer version or not.
<sithlord48> knoxx3: what are you using to install with ? is dpkg running in the background (crtl+esc for a system overview)
<S74rk7> How would I find out what driver my wlan card is using??
<knoxx3> sithlord48: It dpkg ins't on the list after pressing the combination key.
<sysop-work> hey guys I have a mouse cursor issue. my mouse cursor is now a vertical line made up of horizontal lines.  I tried changing my mouse cursor and it doesnt help.
<sithlord48> S74rk7: run the command lspci and look for you wlan card on the list it should show the driver
<sysop-work> is there something I can restart besides kdm to fix this?
<sithlord48> knoxx3:  you can only have one packagemanager open if you have dpkg, or synaptic or kpackagekit running you will get aht error
<genii-around> S74rk7: sudo lshw -C network    and then the line which starts: configuration     has in it somewhere the driver name, if one is loaded
<sithlord48> sysop-work: i've seen that on ms.sith's machine and only thing i have ever done to fix it its restart kdm
<knoxx3> silthlord48: none of the specified packagemanager listed above is on process table.
<sithlord48> knoxx3: then you should beable to install now..
<sithlord48> there might have been one doing somethign in the back ground before
<knoxx3> silthlord48: I tried a couple times it keeps diplaying the " Only one softeware management tool is allowed to run at the same time" message.
<tranquilwaters_> hello, is there anyone here who has some experience  with heimdall
<tranquilwaters_> I want to flash some new rom on my phone with it, but I'm unsure which file goes where
<sithlord48> tranquilwaters_:  im not sure if your gonna find much help here about that
<ediglei> saudades do irc
<tranquilwaters_> sithlord48: yeah I figured I would just try, I am trying to get info in the villainrom channel too
<tranquilwaters_> it's the only linux alternative for ODIN as far as I know
<sithlord48> tranquilwaters_:  i would love to help but idk about that at all
<tranquilwaters_> sithlord48: aaw that's too bad.. thanks anyways :D
<sithlord48> next time you need help try to need it in an area i can help :P
<S74rk7> Anyone used grep before?
<BluesKaj> S74rk7, yes , what about it ?
<S74rk7> I have run the command "sudo lshw -C network" to see what driver is being used by my wlan card... and genii-around & sithlord48 told me to look at the line under 'configuration'
<sithlord48> S74rk7:  what u did u get?
<S74rk7> configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI duplex=half latency=0 link=no multicast=yes port=MII speed=10Mbit/s
<sithlord48> your using the r8169 driver
<S74rk7> so I was looking to see where the driver actually is.... I was trying to use grep to find r8169
<S74rk7> I used this command "grep -r r8169"
<sithlord48> and that don't work
<sithlord48> you can't just copy the module you have to install it..
<S74rk7> but it seems to b sitting there.... does it take a while to search?
<sithlord48> crtl  +C to kill it
<S74rk7> did that thanks :)
<S74rk7> I'm probably better telling you what I'm aiming to do...
<sithlord48> any time
<sithlord48> yes that would be a good idea
<S74rk7> I'm going to reinstall kubuntu... but after a fresh install I have to plug in my ethernet cable to download and install the driver for my wlan card
<sithlord48> ok
<S74rk7> its proprietary driver....
<sithlord48> and let me guess you don't want ot plug in the cable
<wildgoose> S74rk7, http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=42324
<S74rk7> yeah it would b ideal really
<sithlord48> S74rk7:  its possible but i wouldn't do it since if you plug in durring an install  you can get your updates and 3rd party stuff while installing then after reboot install ur wifi driver (if it didn't already ) and then unplug.
<BluesKaj> S74rk7,did try sudo modprobe r8169 ?
<S74rk7> yeah but I want to install the wlan card first.... so I can wirelessly go ahead and update my system etc
<sithlord48> well in thats more of a problem then it is
<BluesKaj> oh  I thought that was the wifi module
<S74rk7> I know...but it would certainly be a gain in itself to learn how to do such a thing...
<sithlord48> well you will have to do a few things.. 1  dl the deb files for your driver. and 2. install them in the live system. then after installing install them in the finished system
<BluesKaj> wifi will be wlan0 , and the wired ethernet is probly eth0\
<S74rk7> HOLD UP...
<S74rk7> sorry I been giving you guys the wrong info....
<S74rk7> that was the configuration line under my ethernet card... opps
<S74rk7> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=wl0 driverversion=5.100.82.38 ip=192.168.7.107 latency=0 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bg
<S74rk7> thats the configuration line for my wlan card - its logical name is eth1 ??
<sithlord48> wl0 driver isn't that an included one?
<S74rk7> it always tells me that I need to install a proprietary driver to use my broadcom wlan card..when I try to do so... asks me to connect to the internet..
<sithlord48> so its a broadcom card.. you need the fwcutter and the driver. its still ezer to just plug in .. after installing in the live cd you would still have to install them in the finished system
<S74rk7> I know... what I imagined though... as I have it installed now... I thought it would be easy enough to locate the .deb or whatever it came from...back it up... and when I have a new system installed... use it to install the driver...
<S74rk7> no?
<sithlord48> yes you can do that..
<sithlord48> you would use sudo dpkg -i <debfile>
<S74rk7> cool got that command noted down.... how would I locate the driver though in order to back it up?
<sithlord48> the problem is gonna be finding your deb. it might be in /var/cache/apt/archives still or you will have to look on the repo it self.. give me a sec ill post a link
<BluesKaj> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sithlord48> thanks BluesKaj
<S74rk7> Ahhh... thanks - so the driver that I'm used is actually contained in the ubuntu install disk.... so no need to have to download it really... it can be installed manually from commands?
<sithlord48> the firmware cutter is on the disk . you need both that and a driver iirc. (althougth wifi cards being cheep i just replaced my broadcom w/ and atheros card..0
<sithlord48> S74rk7:  no after reading it again it does apper to have both on the disk
<S74rk7> Yeah I remember when I was install 10.10 everyone was saying about broadcom being a bit of a pain to get working.. I spent my first week of ubuntu playing around to get it working...
<S74rk7> Atheros better linux support?
<sithlord48> but it depends on the driver the STA one is included note the B43 driver.
<sithlord48> open drivers :D they "just work"
<S74rk7> haha... thats how I describe linux to my friends....
<sithlord48> S74rk7: better then spending a few weeks w/ only a term
<S74rk7> toss windoze... unless you love updates everyday and wondering what the heck is going on in the background of your system.... go with linux... it just works :)
<S74rk7> lol
<sithlord48> when i first installed kubuntu on my old laptop it was like 6.10 or so and well lets say video config has gotten much ezer since then
<S74rk7> I'd love to build on my cli knowledge... thats try geek to me :)
<S74rk7> lol
<sithlord48> um S74rk7  i have daily updates on kubuntu ;)
<S74rk7> that TRUE geek to me ***type
<S74rk7> **typo
<S74rk7> lol 2 in a row woohoo
<S74rk7> Yeah but at least the updates in linux you get em all at the same time...
<sithlord48>  but i "fix" others windows machines by installing kubuntu also , i have about a dozen machines i take care of for ppl all running kubuntu and no phone calls about this or that don't work (unless is a what do u use todo this question)
<S74rk7> I rebuilt a vista laptop the other day.... first update ... 114.... took 3 1/2 hours to install.... restart .... 86 updates to install... another couple hours... restart... updates... restart.... updates restart.... updates ...restart!! lol
<sithlord48> that i refuse to do anymore
<S74rk7> you install linux.... sudo apt-get update ---> sudo apt-get upgrade... and thats that....
<sithlord48> i have a windows machine only to compile my software everthing else i do w/ a linux box
<sithlord48> sometimes its apt-get dist-upgrade :P
<S74rk7> haha...sorry I've created a windows bashing convo here...  I'll get told to bugger off to -offtopic soon lol
<sithlord48> its all good S74rk7 so do u need the STA or B43 driver ?
<S74rk7> em... I think its the b43
<sithlord48> taht one your gonna need to dl
<S74rk7> I'll shut up so I can go back and read that link you posted :P
<sithlord48> lsmod | grep b43  should show the driver
<S74rk7> oh ok
<sithlord48> S74rk7:  not me blueskaj did it !broadcom
<S74rk7> the lsmod | grep b43 didn't seem to do anything
<S74rk7> I was messing around with grep earlier I cant seem to use it at all... wonder have I killed it (no surprise) :)
<sithlord48> then just use lsmod by it self to get the full list.
<S74rk7> sithlord48: I got the list... found these lines.. r8169                  48022  0 (Take it thats my eth card) ###  wl                   2568244  0 (that my wifi card?)
<sithlord48> then your gonna have to do by what lshw  tells you about yoru exact chipset under network
<wildgoose> I have ubuntu 10.04 installed on an IBM Lenovo Z61t, the processor is stuck at 1000MHz. I have tried using the cpu freq applet, cpufreqd and powernowd, none have fixed it.
<S74rk7> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> wildgoose, sudo /usr/bin/cpufreq-set -g performance  or ondemand ..depends what speed you want... for laptops ondemand is probly easiest on the battery of course
<S74rk7> sithlord48: http://paste.ubuntu.com/621983/  --- Broadcom BCM4312 sounds about right?
<sithlord48> S74rk7:  yes
<S74rk7> sithlord48: so next step is to find the driver on the tinternet and download?
<sithlord48> S74rk7:  follow the guilde for what ever driver it says you neeed for that model , as there were links. if not using 10.04 then you will have ot find the packages in the repo.
<sithlord48> S74rk7:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/ should help you dl them :D
<wildgoose> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/nEj9zDGK , the problem is "current policy" line
<sithlord48> wildgoose: have you check the power management kcm in system settings? to be sure your proformace profile is set as you expect
<Ab3L> hi
<S74rk7> sithlord48: Thanks for your patience in helping me with that btw :)
<sithlord48> S74rk7: hopefully it works for you
<S74rk7> sithlord48: I used that link you gave me to search through packages... its kubuntu 10.10 (32bit - going to install 64bit after on another partition)  I am going to install... does this look like they're contained in the repos?  sorry this is my last question :)  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bcmwl&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<sithlord48> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=maverick&arch=amd64&searchon=names&keywords=bcmwl (there is a show only this arch button)
<S74rk7> sithlord48: sorry mate I dont follow?
<S74rk7> arch button?
<sithlord48> that link is for the amd64 version there is a button link in the text for show archtecture
<sithlord48> S74rk7:  do u see the link for the differnt archtectures ?
<S74rk7> ahhh... I see what you mean on the link you posted there... did you see on mine it lists 32+64?
<sithlord48> yes
<S74rk7> the limit the search to specific archtectures   ---- at the top you mean?
<sithlord48> yes
<S74rk7> sithlord48: check me out :)  I followed on through the links and found the bcmwl-source for both 32+64 arch.... downloaded it... take it thats the drivers... that would be enough for me to play around with from the install... I'd need to compile it just?
<S74rk7> **play around with from the FRESH install of kubuntu...
<sithlord48> source will need to be compiled so your gonna need a bunch of dependcies. build-essentals its a meta package but you want the stuff it installs. to build stuff. depmod to install the kernel module and maybe another thing or two
<S74rk7> sithlord48: sounds like fun :)  Think I'm gonna dive in and give it a go...
<sithlord48> S74rk7:  good luck i've had to do it before on a machien with only wifi it was not all to fun but good to learn with
<SIR_Taco> fun... !fun... that is the question
<S74rk7> sithlord48: thats what I'm aiming for... to learn something from it.... :)
<S74rk7> hopefully I'll learn not to just give in to the ethernet cable way lol
<sithlord48> S74rk7:  well this should teach you something and if nothing else to apreachate the scripts that do it for you :D
<S74rk7> sithlord48: very true :D
<Matriks404> Kazik pl?
<sithlord48> S74rk7:  we learn a bit each day last week i made my first .deb packages, and ppa repo that was fun.
<S74rk7> sithlord48: I've tried a million times to build a .deb from source... yet no joy... its still on my wishlist lol
<S74rk7> sithlord48: ppa repo... that help you add all your ppa's you want automatically? :)
<sithlord48> S74rk7:  it took a bit of work i might beable to help you with that.:D
<need_help_with_g> @Matriks404, Kazik was from PL, now he's changed his nickname ;-)
<sithlord48> S74rk7:  no the ppa just has packages i made on it
<sithlord48> S74rk7:  makes it ezer for others to use my software if they want
<S74rk7> sithlord48: you made software?
<SIR_Taco> makes it easier to build your own packages (not yet in a repo) and have an easy way to remove them too :)
<sithlord48> S74rk7:  yes. using Qt and C++ :D
<SIR_Taco> S74rk7: but using it may turn you to the dark side.... ;)
<sithlord48> mwhahahha
<SIR_Taco> haha
<S74rk7> sithlord48: I tip my hat to you... thats what I aim to do :)
<S74rk7> lol
<sithlord48> my program is mostly useless for ppl unless you play FF7 and want to edit your save :P
<S74rk7> sithlord48: hold up.... FF7 runs on linux?
 * S74rk7 feels a surge of excitment :)
<SIR_Taco> I just make half-assed games... which never seem to make it to fruition :P
<sithlord48> S74rk7:   it does w/ wine and aali's driver :D
<sithlord48> well S74rk7 in that case you might want to check out http://blackchocobo.sourceforge.net and the repo you can add with the command sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sithlord48/ff7
<S74rk7> sithlord48: I will want to get back to that surely :)
<sithlord48> the repo is for ff7 moding tools only have my bc and a tool for opening the archives ther
<sithlord48> well im not hard to find :D
<SIR_Taco> anyone seen sithlord48? anyone? no? hmmm....
<S74rk7> SIR_Taco: You 'just' make games :) sounds good to me... may I have a look? :D
<cordiceps> hey
<cordiceps> I've been banned from ubuntu, how to get back?
<sithlord48> im thinking about making a game for us but idk what to even do
<sithlord48> cordiceps:  what for ?
<cordiceps> because I complained about ppl asking for m$$ support there.
<SIR_Taco> S74rk7: haha they aren't finished that's the problem.... I get working on one, then think of another and move on... etc. one day I will finish a re-make of my favourite TRS-80 game :)
<sithlord48> cordiceps:  lmao , idk how to help you i try to stay out of #ubuntu w/ the gnome uses :p
<S74rk7> brb :)
<SIR_Taco> Gnomes are kind of creepy anyway ;)
<sithlord48> i like gnomes just not "gnome"
<sithlord48> mostly cause they are at or around my height
<SIR_Taco> cordiceps: however, why complain? the OSS community is *usually* about sharing information... what's the problem with that?
<cordiceps> is there an appeal channel?
<sithlord48> idk the ubuntu people seam to be more the rtfm type (based on ubuntu forums vx kubuntu forums.. only)
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: true I guess
<SIR_Taco> cordiceps: only thing I can suggest is to /msg an OP in #ubuntu and plead your case
<sithlord48> im never in #ubuntu so i can't speak about that channel .
<szal> sithlord48: RTFM doesn't hurt ^^
<cordiceps> I've found it, #ubuntu-ops
<sithlord48> it doesn't but it assumes no one has ever read the documents. i got a bit of that in the packaging channel, problem is the docs suck and were hard to understand thats y i asked the questions i did
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: agreed... the docs/mans aren't geared to average users
<sithlord48> i dont' even remember what my issue was but it was something stupid i did wrong that was ez to fix.
<SIR_Taco> for some RTFM is like reading a book in German (when their native, and only, language is English)
<sithlord48> if you can't read then u shoulnd't use a computer
<kora> hey guys, i have a strange behaviour on my 11.04 using the lates tnvidia drivers on a 9400M. whenever i activate a second monitor i loose the transparency on all panels and notification windows. is here any way to fix/re-establish the transparency? thanks
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: lol.... I don't mean they can't read... but comprehension is the problem
<sithlord48> kora, does it come back after restarting kdm ?
<sithlord48> SIR_Taco:  yea i got that :P
<SIR_Taco> haha ok
<sithlord48> idk i kinda have that old linux user problem , noobs= problems and dumbing down of the os then you get windows or mac os..
<kora> sithlord48, havent tried that, since after a reboot i have to set up both monitors again using the nvidia settings,... there any way to restart kdm without rebooting?
<sithlord48> i don't mind helping others (i do it all the time on KFN) but sometimes it does get a bit nuts.
<sithlord48> kora. sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart will do it
<sithlord48> other ppl yes i know you can use upstart now
<kora> sithlord48, thanks gonna try that
<sithlord48> the host of flash and sound problems for natty are just insane..
<S74rk7> RTFM is all good... but as you guys were saying before... sometimes the documents can lead to more confusion...
<S74rk7> what I mean is...
<S74rk7> take my case for example... I get a link from one of your guru's and go and start reading... and you get a line... and its a link also.... so your off reading about another topic with links into what your trying to do...
<sithlord48> if kora comes back and needs more help w/ teh monitors tell try "kdesudo nvidia-settings" to set them up
<S74rk7> but when you get to that page... its refers to something else or uses another terminology thats new to you... and your off to read about that.... then ... well I'm sure you get the picture....
<sithlord48> well later all my boriing work day is over, ill prolly be on when i get home
<SIR_Taco> cya sithlord
<S74rk7> being able to ask questions is like having a teacher to ask... someone can read something and understand it just fine... others have a different way in doing so...
<SIR_Taco> S74rk7: that's why this IRC channel and the Kubuntu forums are a great resource
<S74rk7> and when people crack up and give off telling you to go read about it or whatever... I always think why they even taking the time to tell you off.... its pretty easy to ignore someone or choose just not to type back... rather than belittle them..
<S74rk7> if you get what I'm saying.... its the same idea as when you stuck behind a learner/student driver.... PATIENCE... YOU WERE A STUDENT before too :D
<SIR_Taco> very true.... I, personally, try to see it through. But there are times that I just don't have the knowledge to see it through, but there is usually someone to pick it up from there
<SIR_Taco> S74rk7: we are all forever students... we will never know everything (although, my brother says that between him and I, we know everything lol)
<S74rk7> SIR_Taco: then you're on of the fine people who make the linux community what it is :D
<S74rk7> SIR_Taco: haha
<wildgoose> oh Sparky --verbose
<SIR_Taco> S74rk7: I'm stubborn... that's the difference :)
 * sithlord48 has returned
<sithlord48> arindom do ur gtalk account set up in kopete?
<wildgoose> sithlord48, I tracked down my cpu scaling issue to a lenovo bug with the battery and power adapter.
<sithlord48> dors still around? try dpkg --configure -a
<sithlord48> wildgoose:  awesome to know please provide any info to the bug you can
<wildgoose> sithlord48, Odd thing is, I can workaround in fedora but not (k)ubuntu
<sithlord48> and you have tried the same work around?
<wildgoose> sithlord48, But of course.
<sithlord48> same kernel version etc..?
<wildgoose> Fedora has been updated to 2.6.38--, Ubuntu is on 2.6.32--, hmm
<sithlord48> im on 2.6.38-8 here (natty )
<wildgoose> Natty here I come,
<asraniel> hi
<asraniel> i friend just installed kubuntu and can't find the package chromium in kpackagekit
<asraniel> what could that be?
<S74rk7> Quick question people... I want to have 32+64 bit install of linux (seperate partitions) ... can I have my Home folder shared between the 2 systems? oh and I take it swaparea is ok 2 share between them?
<Guest93361> I am a newb I have accidently changed the default right click context menu on the Kickoff menu can someone please tell me how to get it back
<KerrMD> Howdy all. Question: Is anyone else having issues opening CCC in administration mode on Kubuntu natty with 11-5?
<wildgoose> sithlord48, Or I could just upgrade the kernel /me smacks forehead
<sithlord48> wildgoose:  made u /facepalm :D
<DeltaEpsilon> this is for the first time I might keep Linux (kubuntu) on my aptop
<DeltaEpsilon> laptop*
<sithlord48> S74rk7:  you can but some programs might do weird stuff if a mem size lets say is set for the 64bit version and the 32 bit can't handle it .. i've never tried this just use 64bit unless you have a reason to need 32bit
<DeltaEpsilon> KDE is finally stable for daily use
<sithlord48> DeltaEpsilon:  welcome to the winning team :D
<DeltaEpsilon> I still get app crashes from now and then but no big issues
<DeltaEpsilon> Rekonq still crsashes a lot.
<KerrMD> Is anyone else having an issue opening CCC 11-5 version in x86_64 natty?
<Guest93361> I learn a valuable lesson install anything one at a timw to get it backe i added about 50 and changed the right click context and now have no idea ho
<Guest93361> to get my oem context menu back
<Guest93361> now all it says is add to favorites or remove from favorites
<Pici> KerrMD: What is CCC?
<KerrMD> catalyst control center
<KerrMD> amdxdg-su -c amdcccle is the command set to run but even when I run it in a term it outputs near to nothing
<sithlord48> KerrMD:  i have yet to install 11.5
<sithlord48> what about just using kdesudo amdcccle?
<KerrMD> In fact, all it outputs is a small additional window asking for my sudo pass
<sithlord48> yea cause yo0u need to be root to use it
<KerrMD> I can open amdccle in normal mode. I cannot, however, open it in admin mode
<sithlord48> did u try kdesudo amdcccle ?
<KerrMD> and you cannot sudo amdxdg-su -c amdcccle
<sithlord48> then give the dialog ur password
<sithlord48> yea i think the amddxdg-su is there special own su -s dialog :D
<KerrMD> sithlord48: I can  open amdccle with or without sudo and it runs proper.
<sithlord48> KerrMD:  don't use sudo for gui programs use kdesudo you can break stuff otherwise
<sithlord48> its all good , right click on your kmenu and "edit menu " find cccle and edit the command so its kdesudo amdcccle then save (problem sovled)
<sithlord48> oh lol mine does it too for 11.3 guess that shows you how much i use my menu i ususally just hit alt+f2 and type in the program i want or command
<S74rk7> sithlord48: I find sometimes that things dont seem to want to work on 64bit...like the game I like in the repos... xmoto... when I try to create a profile to play the game... its like the keyboard isnt work... I cant type a name of the profile... even tried using an onscreen keyboard... plus its just to have both arch available if I want to play among them... some programs I found on the net are only available in 32 bit
<KerrMD> 11-5 was a challenge but only because I was minding the wrong guide
<sithlord48> odd xmoto works good here.
<sithlord48> i use a controller cause playing w/ the kbd is way harder
<KerrMD> I haven't had a controller since the '90's I think
<sithlord48> i own a lot of ps2 to usb controller adaptors. so i use a ps2 controller
<KerrMD> Well, thanks for the tip but wow-wine is calling =D
<KerrMD> <3 the 4.1
<wildgoose> sithlord48, No joy with latest kernel.
<sithlord48> later KerrMD
<S74rk7> sithlord48: was reading on the net too though... pretty much saying the same thing... it can cause issues... maybe scrap that idea and have a home folder for each...
<sithlord48> wildgoose:  thats is indeed odd. what about your acpi pakages, and the other stuff related to the chip same version?
<S74rk7> sithlord48: I use a PS2 usb hub too :)
<sithlord48> S74rk7: i have a dozen or so differnet ones. seams all the hardware for any electronics ends up at my house so controllers are ez to come by
<sithlord48> if its "broken" people tend to give me the hardware..
<wildgoose> sithlord48, Yep checked that, they are the same and thinkpad specific. The only difference was that fedora used cpuspeed for scaling, and ubuntu doesn't have that package by default.
<pentarex> hey guys
<sithlord48> wildgoose:  can u get it ?
<S74rk7> sithlord48: Sound like me mate - my bedroom is pretty much an electronics graveyard...I get given pretty much anything electrical too haha
<pentarex> i'm having some issue - I have HP g62 with ATI RADEON 5470, I've installed kubuntu 11.04 but after the install there is only black screen and the fan goes off
<pentarex> I can even get in
<DeltaEpsilon_> kubutnu just shut down buy itself :(
<wildgoose> sithlord48, The joke is that removing that package from fedora is what fixed the scaling issue.
<sithlord48> wildgoose:  oh well then time to look at config files...
<sithlord48> pentarex:  open driver ? properitary driver, do u get a cli or just black ?
<pentarex> sithlord48: just black (blank) screen
<sithlord48> can u get a tty ? crtl+alt+f1 ?
<wildgoose> sithlord48, Yeah I've been digging and digging, I'm going to step back and fight the bug another day. Thanks for the help
<sithlord48> wildgoose:  anytime
<sithlord48> wildgoose: surly its a simple fix you will see when you come back to it
<pentarex> sithlord48: i didnt try, but I have two video cards on my laptop the one is Intel the other is ATI Radeon
<pentarex> sithlord48: if something happens, what should I do?
<pentarex> how I can switch the graphic cards?
<sithlord48> pentarex:  OH...
<sithlord48> pentarex:  you installed the properitary driver?
<pentarex> sithlord48: i didn't install anything I;ve install just kubuntu 15 minutes ago and cant log in
<sithlord48> ok does you computer have a fn key combo to switch video cards?
<pentarex> AFAIK no
<sithlord48> pentarex:  did you use it w/ a different os?
<pentarex> sithlord48: yeah with windows 7 and OPEN SUSE, but with open suse only live like now
<sithlord48> pentarex:  does the live kubutnu work?
<pentarex> sithlord48: at this moment - yes
<sithlord48> i've never used one of those machines.. idk how to do it w/ two cards.
<sithlord48> you might want to ask in #ubuntu-x as that kind of config is a new type they might be able to help
<pentarex> sithlord48: thank you a lot mate
<sithlord48> pentarex: sorry i can't help more hopefully someone there can
<pentarex> sithlord48: no one is answering in 3 other channels :S
<sithlord48> pentarex:  :( idk where to direct you have you tried looking on the ubuntuforums or kubuntuforums.net ?
<pentarex> sithlord48: I'm not native english speking person and IDK how to search for it
<pentarex> :D
<sithlord48> let me see what i can do for you what model laptop you got ?
<sithlord48> pentarex:  maybe one of these links will help ? http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=bnR&channel=ks&q=duel+video+card+laptop+xorg&aq=f&aqi=m1&aql=&oq=
<pentarex> sithlord48: can you give me the link once again mate my laptop restart w/o reason :X
<wildgoose> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=bnR&channel=ks&q=duel+video+card+laptop+xorg&aq=f&aqi=m1&aql=&oq=
<ubuntu__> help in archlinux
<Pici> ubuntu__: Try asking in archlinux's channel.
<sithlord48> wildgoose:  thank you for posting that again for him i was away
<ScourKing> I need help resetting my context menus I am missing the send to desktop and send to panel options
<sithlord48> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sithlord48> ScourKing:  are you widgets locked?
<ScourKing> let me look
<ScourKing> yes they are
<ScourKing> oh dont tell me...lol
<sithlord48> ScourKing:  lol it happens
<ScourKing> In my defense Im new to linux
<ScourKing> I had just updated when i noticed it and thought an update got me
<ScourKing> Thx so much i was digging for the dvd to reload my computer
<ScourKing> Can I lock the widgets but still have those options to put stuff where i want it
<ScourKing> like edit the context menus
<ScourKing> i got spoiled to winblows right clicks
<ScourKing> I cant wait to try linux on my big computer I put it on this laptop for the kid just to see what it looked like and i am now empressed enough to try it on the big nasty system
<ScourKing> It remindes me of the old days of win 3.1 and going to Dos Prompts to get the real work done
<wildgoose> ScourKing, hah, showing our age now..
<ScourKing> I'll be 40 in November
<ScourKing> I think thats the main reason I love Linux I get a chance to go back to a "Dos" Prompt and get real things done
<ScourKing> Is there a better irc client then Quassel I used to use mirc years ago but I see they dont have a linux port
<ScourKing> I havnet been on irc since I graduated to newsgroups binaries
<wildgoose> ScourKing, I like xchat, of course "better" and "best" are relative to your taste.
<ScourKing> yeah I cant figure this one out its a little to simple for me
<ScourKing> I cant even find a groups list button
<wildgoose> ScourKing, You could also try Irssi.
<ScourKing> Well dinner calls thx for the help guys I will be back Im sure
<ScourKing> thx goose
<wildgoose> pidgin combines irc with im too
#kubuntu 2011-06-09
<SIR_Taco> argh... 30min storm... hours of work haha
<markit> hi, I was looking for kdissert package, that should be in 11.04 but is not... or am I missing something?
<SIR_Taco> markit: not semantik?
<markit> has been renamed?
<markit> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/kdissert
<SIR_Taco> according to the repo it says "Replaces: kdissert"
<markit> Semantik (previously Kdissert)
<markit> SIR_Taco: thanks a lot!
<SIR_Taco> no problem
<SIR_Taco> If I get called out again... I'm going to lose it lol
<SIR_Taco> hmmm 11.10 seems to use about 30% less memory (currently anyway)
<BluesKaj> stoem hit kingston area? my bell sat feed is dropping , must be the uplinks that are affected, ...it's nice and clear here , near Manitoulin
<BluesKaj> err storm
<SIR_Taco> BluesKaj: yea, quickly passed, but high winds and brought trees down and power/telecom lines all over.... think I should get paid city roads dept wages, if I have to chop trees up to clear roads lol
<BluesKaj> :)
<sithlord48> kingston?
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: yea, well I'm about 15mins north
<sithlord48> but kingston where ?
<SIR_Taco> Ontario, Canada
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, kingston ontario
<sithlord48> ah we haz one in NY too ..
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: yes you do :)
<sithlord48> i was gonna say your not all to far then :D
<BluesKaj> every prov and state in north america has one :)
<sithlord48> oh well then guess that makes them less special then lol
<BluesKaj> well.maybe not mexico
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: still only about 5 hours haha
<SIR_Taco> was in Manhaten a few weeks ago
<sithlord48> im about 3 hours north of NYC..
<SIR_Taco> well then you're only about 3 hours from Kingston, Ontario then haha
<SIR_Taco> maybe 4
<sithlord48> i used to live by the peace brige in buffalo prolly closer
<OerHeks> i'm abour 3 hours east of NY ..
<BluesKaj> nope
<OerHeks> flying
<BluesKaj> buffalo is west of toronto , kingston is east
<BluesKaj> well sw
<sithlord48> good to see more kubuntu users around :D
<BluesKaj> lots of ppl migrating from ubuntu due to the desktop fiasco
<OerHeks> thnx to unity, i guess
<BluesKaj> yup
<bigbrovar> am glad when people migrate from Unity to Kubuntu. I am more glad when there migrate from Mac/ Windows to Kubuntu :p
<bigbrovar> they*
<sithlord48> well i guess its balancing out didn't we lose users when kde4 droped
<SIR_Taco> yea I suppose...
<SIR_Taco> it was a little rough, but it wasn't the whole 'night and day' that a lot of people make it out to be
<BluesKaj> lots of ppl hated kde4 at first including me, but even I got used to it
<SIR_Taco> well... really at that point (4.0), it was the lesser of two evils... Gnome still drives me nuts
<BluesKaj> gnome is too cartooney for my taste , those default icons ?..gimme a break
<SIR_Taco> it has it's niche like every desktop
<sithlord48> i got used to kde4 i like it in the beggining but it was hard to use and i was tring to do things very often how u would in kde3 like files on the "desktop"
<sithlord48> would say by 4.1 i was used to it and by 4.2 most all the issues i had were fixed
<SIR_Taco> yea, I can see that sithlord48.... I think now, as far as I am concerned, 4.3 is pretty well at par with 3.x
<BluesKaj> 4.7 is released but I couldn't find a link .the RC1 ppa will probly be out in 10days or so
<BluesKaj> beta2
<sithlord48> yea i was looking forf 4.7 too but there are aparenly packageing issues
<SIR_Taco> 4.6.3 I meant
<BluesKaj> was told to stay away til RC is out
<sithlord48> 4.5 was on par w/ 3.x but just a bit rought but now i think its smoother then 3 was even w/o effects
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: I agree
<sithlord48> and if you have not tried 11.10 its really fast in my vm i want to install it on my netbook i prolly will soon too
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: I'm running it right now... and it's about 30% lighter on memory usage (so far)
<sithlord48> awesome! that will hlep on the netbook
<SIR_Taco> that's with desktop effects
<sithlord48> wonder if the kernel's extra power requirements are curbed already w/ a newer kernel
<SIR_Taco> not sure... don't have it installed on my laptop, it's the critical system :)
<sithlord48> nice and my netbook has 2GB of ram that will help
<sithlord48> but my mobo died so i bought a new one from a local.. only problem the girl broke the headphone jack's grounding so i get one channel w/o messing w/ the plug (not good while driving )
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: how's your soldering? lol
<sithlord48> thats what im about todo .
<sithlord48> i have the other mobo .i will ahve to use the mic port i took the outer metal from my headphone jack to try to fix the other one easily but it failed.
<BluesKaj> later ...game on
<Dragnslcr> Anybody know a way (other than restarting KDE/X) to fix "Either KLauncher is not running anymore, or it failed to start the application." errors when trying to use the Quicklaunch?
<sithlord48> klauncher?
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: you're going to replace your headphone jack with the mic jack?
<sithlord48> from the other laptops mobo it will just be the wrong color , i broke my good one to try to fix that one
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: but your mic jack will likely be mono, not stereo
<sithlord48> SIR_Taco:  good point i didn't think of that ill have to check that first
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: I'm sure it'll be mono
<sithlord48> well thx for the pointer
<SIR_Taco> just trying to save you some work
<sithlord48> well thank you ..
<SIR_Taco> no problem
<sithlord48> i have other sound cards i can take jacks from or maybe fix this one idk how.
<sithlord48> lesson learned don't ever buy  laptop from teenage girl they abuse them...
<SIR_Taco> lol
<maco> sithlord48: id think thatd be teenagers in general
<SIR_Taco> haha
<sithlord48> friend of the familys kid happend to have the same netbook w/ broken display it was that or buy a new netbook
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: if you have a multi-meter that will check attenuation, it shouldn't be too hard to figure out
<sithlord48> for some reason i didn't think she ever used the jack
<sithlord48> SIR_Taco:  yea i have all those here and @ work (i fix office equipment for a living)
<sithlord48> the good iron is at work where i will prolly do the swap
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: ah ok, then you know what you're doing :)
<sithlord48> yes SIR_Taco
<sithlord48> that netbook saves me from carrying large service manuals so its well worth it even w/o using it for music in the car
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: yes, I can understand that... been trying to convince my Cheif of that for years... want to give him a call and tell him that too? lol
<SIR_Taco> *Chief even
<wizeone> anyone here an expert with printers? or know how to get a canon mf3200 working?
<SIR_Taco> wizeone: doesn't seem to be supported, form what I can see
<wizeone> so my google skills didnt let me down.. canon did 8(..
<SIR_Taco> what kind of a printer is it? (other than Canon...) there's no Linux drivers on the canon site?
<wizeone> its a MF3200 imageclass.  only thing on their site is winblows.  google didnt lead me to anything except alot of people trying to get it working.
<SIR_Taco> wizeone: the only thing I found that "worked" was someone installed Windows XP through Virtual Box, installed the drivers, and exprted everything as PDF, then printed it via the virtual XP box
<SIR_Taco> I just got called into the station, I apologize, but I have to go
<wizeone> SIR_Taco, yea i saw that one too. i have it the other war(damn microshaft and install limits)..  kubuntu 11.04 on vmserver on win7x64
<wizeone> SIR_Taco, thanks for taking the time to try and help
<wizeone> whats a good app for podcats? amarok cant fast forward(least for me) and rythembox only grabs the last episode. is there one that you can tell it to get like the last 5 episodes?
<szal> podcats? =^·^=
<wizeone> podcasts*
<szal> ah, that's better
<sithlord48> i lost power, and my server didn't want to boot.. but its all better now, night all
<wizeone> nother question.  i website i go to has a java based webchat app and firefox is telling to to install missing apps but then it cant find one.  what package do i need to grab to fix this?
<SIR_Taco> ok... back... for now... but wave 3 of the storm is coming suposedly
<TheFriendlyOnes> I think somthing is wrong with my kubuntu system, a bunch of my programs crash because of SegFaults
<TheFriendlyOnes> ....
<thangavel> does anybody know why The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16) occurs??
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> I went to system settings > system administration > font installer and installed some fonts using the Add button over there , where are these fonts installed ?
<Tm_T> silv3r_m00n: my bet is ~/.local/share/fonts
<silv3r_m00n> I installed for system wide
<Tm_T> ah, then it's /usr/share/fonts/
<silv3r_m00n> no
<Tm_T> or /usr/local/share/fonts/
<silv3r_m00n> yes
<silv3r_m00n> is there somekind of rule that for webpages opened in say firefox , the system first checks for fonts in /usr/local/share/fonts and then /usr/share/fonts
<silv3r_m00n> ?
<Ledius> Hi
<Ledius> Has anyone here had a problem that KDE interface freeze in every few seconds?
<Ledius> For example if I am writing to terminal at some point text stop appearing to the screen, but if I change terminal window with mouse the text that I wrote and didn't appear to the screen comes visible.
<Ledius> Same kind of problem happens with other programs...
<Apple_Cat> Ledius: That sounds like it could just be something up with konsole
<Apple_Cat> Ledius: Oh except you say it happens in other programs, could you explain what happens?
<Ledius> Apple_Cat: I have notice it at least in opera web browser where for example it might be that when I change the tab only some part of window is updated but not all.
<Ledius> This problem came with the 2.6.38 kernels I think.
<Ledius> One possible sollution is to use older kernel but I would like to use newer kernel if possible...
<giantpune> hi boys.  i have just installed gimp from the repon ( kubuntu 11.04 x86_64 ).  and it fails to start.  when i run the command "gimp" in the terminal, it gives me this...
<giantpune> (gimp:25450): GLib-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.28.6/./glib/goption.c:2132: ignoring no-arg, optional-arg or filename flags (8) on option of type 0
<giantpune> Segmentation fault
<giantpune> j@laptop:~$
<giantpune> anybody have any ideas about how to make it work?
<LexSmooth> подскажите как на русскоязычный канал попасть*
<LexSmooth> ?
<giantpune> i read this thread   https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=57948  and it mentions that the theme apparently can cause this.  so i ran "sudo gimp"  because my root uses different theme than the normal user one.  and gimp starts that way.  so would this be a bug in gimp or the theme engine?
<jussi> giantpune: Id suggest heading overt to gimpnet and asking the gimp guys (Im not certain of whther they have a channel here)
<jussi> !ru | LexSmooth
<ubottu> LexSmooth: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jussi> well that was nice, I answered his question without know it :=)
<bigjools> I've got two separate machines now where kwallet is not storing passwords (and I get an occasional error from kwallet about repeated failing access), is this a known bug?
<Jin> Hello, I have a problem with my wireless
<Jin> can anyone help me?
<szal> Jin: not with that abundance of information of yours :P
<Jin> hey szal
<davemac> hi using 11.04, my mouse scrolls left and right with the tilt button but i want left tilt to emulate middle button. any ideas?
<Jin> well, my problem is with my wireless, in order for me to connect to any wireless, I'll have to restart my computer so that when my ubuntu 11.04 starts automatically, it gets connected to a wireless automatically, but if I disconnected, then I will no longer be able to connect back or connect to any other connection unless if I do the restart so that it connects automatically
<Jin> but if I wanna switch my connection, then I'll have to set it as start automatically then restart so that it connects automatically to it
<Jin> in windows operating system, it works perfectly
<Jin> so anyone can help?
<giantpune> jin, i had a similar issue and was able to fix it.
<giantpune> let me see if i can find the instructions i followed
<Jin> okayz
<Jin> thanks giantpune :-), I appreciated :-)
<giantpune> Jin, this is what i copy/pasted from the internet.  i followed it and it worked great in kubuntu 11.04  http://pastie.org/private/uhgco6tsryngchhxbkkaq
<giantpune> wireless connects now first time, and when it disconnects, it reconnects all by itself
<Jin> thanks giantpune
<Jin> I'll follow it too
<Jin> but I have another question
<Jin> I have followed instructions to fix my click pad and enable the right click
<Jin> but somehow later, all of a sudden
<Jin> right click doesn't work anymore and the problem returned back like I did nothing
<Jin> do I have to do the instructions again?
<giantpune> that is beyond my expertise
<Jin> thanks giantipune :-)
<Jin> giantpune*
<giantpune> i guess if i see you back here soon then i can assume those instructions worked for you too.  if i dont see you, then they probably didnt.  and in that case, oops
<shellmy008> hi there
<shellmy008> can someone help me?
<shellmy008> i got an issue with permissions
<shellmy008> i think it's polkit-1 files
<shellmy008> i did a clean install of kubuntu but i cant  copy files to external drives
<shellmy008> so anyone here who can help me??
<pjpj_> hello, can someone tell me how to add new users with kubuntu, thanks.
<PiotrN> pjpj_: open up your system settings, and there, in administration group, you will find user management module
<pjpj_> ah, found it :)  thanks PiotrN. i looked at system settings betfore and couldn't find it however i've just noticed that it was scrolled of the screen
<tolik> hi
<sslx4> hello, can i ask a quick question
<PiotrN> dont ask if you can ask, just ask :)
<PiotrN> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sslx4> okay, just got an ati 5770 vga, and did a fresh install on my rig
<sslx4> Running amd64 11.04 on phenom x3, mobo has 880g vga and got a discrete ati 5770. fireglx driver works fine with the discrete card, how can i enable the integrated graphics (want to run 3 monitors)
<PiotrN> oo, that's out of my experience, so wont be able to help you here
<PiotrN> i do know, that it will be very hard, or imposible to make intel and ati work together...
<PiotrN> ati/amd has ifinity (or something like that)
<PiotrN> but in conjunction with intelll
<PiotrN> !multimedia
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sslx4> 880g is an amd chipset :) btw, in the ati control center it is shown as unknow disabled adapter, and in the hardware info widget it's shown corectly
<PiotrN> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<PiotrN> ah, sorry
<PiotrN> check the pages listed
<PiotrN> isnt the integraed card disabled in bios ?
<sslx4> nope
<PiotrN> well, it's really not my area, so i wont pretend that i can help :)
<PiotrN> good luck though :)
<sslx4> because i have 2 vga monitors and one dvi, dvi and vga1 are connected to the 5770, and vga2 to the integrated
<Abbattar> hello i've a problem with install latest version kdevelop. I installed it on my comp. but i can't install kdevelop-php. it that the enter: CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:27 (find_package):   Could not find module FindKDevelop-PG-Qt.cmake or a configuration file for package KDevelop-PG-Qt. but befor i'v installed  kdevelop-pg-qt  &  kdevelop-php-docs
<Abbattar> on kubuntu 10.10
<Taggnostr> hello
<Abbattar> *before
<Taggnostr> during the last update there was an update for flash, but since then the flash plugin doesn't seem to work anymore. Is this a known issue? If I try to install it from the adobe site it tries to open an apt: link and firefox doesn't recognize it
<Taggnostr> I tried to uninstall and reinstall the flash plugin and tried other browsers as well but it still doesn't work
<giantpune> Taggnostr, try using the firefox plugin "Flash-aid".  it seems to work better than the flash-installer package
<Taggnostr> giantpune, thanks, trying
<Taggnostr> giantpune, that worked, thanks again
<giantpune> np
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> can anyone hear me?
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> can anyone hear me now?
<sorush20> can anyone hear me now?
<Apple_Cat> sorush20: Yes, there just isn't anyone talking in the room
<ryrych> hi
<ryrych> I get kernel panic randomly, watching videos via Youtube, Vimeo, etc. No matter what browser I am using. Screen: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/09/20110609_002.jpg
<ryrych> Sometimes I also get ‘usual’ black screen: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/09/20110609_005.jpg
<ratz_> hi friends
<ratz_> i have installed kubuntu 11.04 on my hp netbook 110-3000. since morning i have been trying to install flash player for my browser. somehow i m not able to get it right
<ratz_> pls help me
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<DeltaEpsilon> again Kubuntu shut down by itself :(
<ryrych> DeltaEpsilon: maybe the same problem I have written about above?
<ratz_> any one who can help me sort out this problem please?
<ratz_> i have installed kubuntu 11.04 on my hp netbook 110-3000. since morning i have been trying to install flash player for my browser. somehow i m not able to get it right
<BluesKaj> ratz_, install flashplayer-installer
<ratz_> BluesKaj: will it work with apt-get ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<ratz_> BluesKaj: E: Unable to locate package flashplayer-installer --- i get the following error
<BluesKaj> ratz_, mkae sure you have all the repositories enabled in kpackagekit , including canonical partners and 3rd party software sources
<ratz_> BluesKaj: where would i get info on it?
<BluesKaj> look in the kmenu / apps/system. ratz_
<ratz_> kk
<sourav> i have java installe on my system, still I am not able to execute java applet in web browser or load a webpage which has java applet. Why? Does it has something to do with setting path, if yes, how can I set path?
<BluesKaj> sourav, you asked in #ubuntu as well, what desktopare you using ?
<sourav> BluesKaj: kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ratz_, sourav , install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<sourav> ok
<BluesKaj> ratz_, the same goes for you
<sourav> BluesKaj: Hi, I am getting 'kubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.'...
<BluesKaj> sourav, what browser?
<sourav> chrome 11
<BluesKaj> sourav, got a URL to test ?
<sourav> BluesKaj: <keepvid.com>, this is a web app where we can paste youtube.com links and download videos, when I try, it's saying, "download java"...
<BluesKaj> sourav, the downloads on that site are windows exe apps , they don't work on linux
<sorush20> I have a problem my audio devices in not being detected as a output device in the sound devices phenone section of systems settings
<BluesKaj> sorush20, is puleaudio installed ?
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio
<sourav> I have used the web app, before, when I had fedora..few days back I migrated to kubuntu and hasn't been since then, any way thanks for your consideration...
<sorush20> BluesKaj: yes, when I installed the kubuntu I got a message on first use that devices are disabled do you want to ignore them completely .. I clicked yes.. but Now I'm not sure what I did
<BluesKaj> jsou I don'r understand what java has to do with links or youtube ..youtube uses flash not java
<BluesKaj> sourav,^
<BluesKaj> sorush20, reinstall alsa-base and alsa-utils , then reboot
<sourav> BluesKaj: when I try "pulseaudio ", I get http://paste.kde.org/80167/
<sourav> in the terminal
<BluesKaj> and do not choose to ignore them completely. if the message pops up again , choose manage devices
<BluesKaj> sourav, if you want to install something use apt-get , not ~/Downloads
<BluesKaj> ~/Downloads is a directory
<BluesKaj> err folder
<sourav> my pwd is '~/Downloads', not a command
<sourav> *present working directory
<BluesKaj> then you shouldn't pastr it
<BluesKaj> ok
<szal> what's the preferred way to configure network interfaces when not managed by NetworkManager?
<BluesKaj> well pulseaudio is installed from the repos by default , and having an intregrated soundcard I don't need it ...I just use the digital passthru spdif option
<BluesKaj> szal, dhcp or static ?
<szal> BluesKaj: static
<BluesKaj> szal, I have tutorial if you'd like to try it : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<DeltaEpsilon> ryrych: I didn't get your message
<DeltaEpsilon> ryrych: have you managed to solve the auto shutdown problem?/
<BluesKaj> or have you tried that one already szal  ?
<szal> no need to convert anything, I just need to give my 2nd NIC an IP so I can use it as gateway to my LAN
<BluesKaj> szal, are both NICs ethernet?
<szal> BluesKaj: yes; one is connected to my ADSL modem, the other to the other machine (i.e. LAN)
<szal> BluesKaj: http://privatepaste.com/download/6763e9bace <- you think this'll work?  "gateway" address is the other NIC's
<BluesKaj> szal, I dunno , my lan has individual connections to the router/modem
<szal> k, then it's trial and error ;)
<BluesKaj> szal, I can't figure out your setup , how are connecting from the other pc to the 2ndNIC ?
<szal> you mean physically?
<BluesKaj> yes
<larsjaaa_> [akonadiserver] void Nepomuk::Search::QueryServiceClient::close()
<larsjaaa_> ops, sorry
<szal> LAN cable (don't remember if crossed or not, but works)
<BluesKaj> szal, but what is the cable connection on the 2nd pc ?
<szal> huh?
<BluesKaj> ok, then I'm confused ...
<szal> ADSL modem (public IP) -> PC1 NIC1 (192.168.2.14 (just so it has an IP address)) -> PC1 NIC2 (192.168.100.254) -> PC2 (192.168.100.22)
<szal> no router involved
<szal> works flawlessly w/ openSUSE where setting up shared Internet connection is a matter of 2 mouse clicks
<BluesKaj> ok szal , maybe if you list all the IPs in /etc/hosts.allow like so : https://privatepaste.com/bd49dd9725 ...this helped me
<szal> BluesKaj: no need for playing w/ the hosts rules, just needed that IP address for NIC 2, routing and masquerading I set up earlier..  now it works
<BluesKaj> dnsmasq?
<szal> nah, simple iptables rule
<BluesKaj> iptables ...never use it
<BluesKaj> szal, did you run 'route' to find the IP ?
<szal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<szal> BluesKaj: what IP?
<BluesKaj> for the 2nd nic
<szal> nah, I defined it
<BluesKaj> iptables option?
<szal> huh?
<szal> iptables doesn't care what you call your NICs as long as you can identify them for setting up the rules, if necessary
<szal> the only rule for this setup is that the interface that connects to the outside world cannot be on the same subnet as the one that connects to the LAN
<jimmy51_> what's the recommended route for creating a custom kubuntu live cd?
<BluesKaj> !aptoncd | jimmy51_
<ubottu> jimmy51_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<sithlord48> moring #kubuntu :D
<Keeaanu> I am able to join yahoo chat room after verification. but the participants all of them leave automatically, and kopete doent show participants. any idea why its happening?
<Keeaanu> there people?
<sithlord48> Keeaanu: not sure but kopete has been known to have issues w/ yahoo. (but i can't help as i dont' use it)
<Apple_Cat> I just started using bitlbee for yahoo chat, wow what an amazing program
<markit> hi, I've set the system try to always show printer icon, then I right clicked it and selected "quit". Now if I re-enter the system try settings, I've not more the printer icon to set to "auto" or "always", how on earth can I restore it?
<markit> very frustrating and scaring... UI should never paint you in a corner this way
<Keeaanu> I have kubuntu/ubuntu 10.04 on my old pc. upgrading to 11.04 has graphics problem. i want to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04, except those graphics related packages; how can i do that?
<Keeaanu> I have kubuntu/ubuntu 10.04 on my old pc. upgrading to 11.04 has graphics problem. i want to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04, except those graphics related packages; how can i do that?
<BluesKaj> Keeaanu, how did you upgrade to 11.04 , livecd clean install ?
<Keeaanu> i tested with a live cd, screen frozen; i understood outta googling that my graphics card doesnt support new packages;
<Keeaanu> I want to keep the graphics stuff as it is; but upgrade the rest.
<BluesKaj> Keeaanu, which graphics card ?
<Keeaanu> its a nvidia 6100
<Keeaanu> nforce n430
<BluesKaj> onboard ..laptop ?
<Keeaanu> onboard; pc
<Keeaanu> desktop
<Keeaanu> sorry i dnt know how to send private msgs here.
<BluesKaj> don't
<BluesKaj> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Keeaanu> ok
<Keeaanu> BluesKaj: any suggestion?
<BluesKaj> it's very difficult to upgrade a pc without using the default drivers , but I think when you upgrade you can choose the recommended driver in kmenu/apps/system/additional drivers , that will probly solve your graphics issue.
<BluesKaj> Keeaanu, you can't upgrade directly from 10.04  to 11.04 by using the internet unless you upgrade to 10.10 first then to 11.04
<Keeaanu> i can do that; but my graphics card doesnt support 10.10 and 11.04; i want to upgrade all packages except those video drivers and all.
<Keeaanu> how can I do that.
<BluesKaj> Keeaanu, how do you know it's not supported ...the livcd only uses a rudimentary default driver , it's not the same as the recommended driver on a full install
<Keeaanu> honestly; I knew it didnt work; since I tried installing. But, is there way to do the partial/selected package upgrade?
<BluesKaj> nope
<Keeaanu> well, thanks. I give up.
<BluesKaj> you don't know , becuase you didn't install the recommended driver which is different than the default
 * BluesKaj shrugs and shakes his head... a little bit of knowledge can be a dangerous thing
<SporkWitch> ssh tunneling issue; i connect with "ssh -D 9999 [server address]" and login just fine, plug either "localhost:9999" or "127.0.0.1:9999" into firefox4, and the result is instantly loading blank pages; logging off the SSH conncetion results in the browser giving "can't connect ot proxy" messages, so i know i'm connceting.  i also know the permissions on the server side are good, because Bitvise Tunnelier works fine in windows to set up a proxy for Firef
<SporkWitch> anyone have any suggestions for the above issue?
<SporkWitch> ssh tunneling issue; i connect with "ssh -D 9999 [server address]" and login just fine, plug either "localhost:9999" or "127.0.0.1:9999" into firefox4, and the result is instantly loading blank pages; logging off the SSH conncetion results in the browser giving "can't connect ot proxy" messages, so i know i'm connceting.  i also know the permissions on the server side are good, because Bitvise Tunnelier works fine in windows to set up a proxy for Firef
<BluesKaj> ssh  -X  serveraddress in order to run graphical apps like browsers
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, ^
<greywalk> hello. how do i make the destop folder spread on the whole screen? (i just want to go back to the classic look of the destop)
<Peace-> greywalk: rigth button
<Peace-> on the destkop
<sithlord48> greywalk system settings->workspace behavor -> workspace change it to a folder view
<Peace-> greywalk: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/09/plasma-desktoplW1745.jpg
<Peace-> sithlord48: o wow  :S too long
<sithlord48> and they moved it from that kcm lol
<Peace-> sithlord48: right button is faster
<sithlord48> seams to be the only way now the opitons in workspace behavor are only desktop and netbook ..
<greywalk> http://i041.radikal.ru/1106/de/52a691404099.png - this is what i have and i want that the desktop folder to cover the whole screen (not as it is now)
<greywalk> it is set to folder view
<ahel> hi! i'm installing a new system. what is the usual space needed by kubuntu with full kde and some space to develop simon?
<ahel> :)
<antra> hi all
<Peace-> ahel: mmm i have 10 gig for root
<Peace-> antra: then i have made a home shared with other system
<antra> i have just installed kubuntu and i want to use my internet usb key but it doesnt seem to work here,what can i do
<Peace-> antra: sudo apt-get install wicd-kde ?
<ahel> Peace-:  ty :)
<antra> antra@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install wicd-kde
<antra> [sudo] password for antra:
<antra> Reading package lists... Done
<antra> Building dependency tree
<antra> Reading state information... Done
<antra> E: Unable to locate package wicd-kde
<antra> antra@ubuntu:~$
<antra> is this what is supposed to happen
<ahel> antra: not at all
<antra> ?
<ahel> are you able to ping?
<antra> hehehe guessed so, what should i do
<ahel> ping -c 5 google.com
<antra> antra@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install wicd-kde
<antra> [sudo] password for antra:
<antra> Reading package lists... Done
<antra> Building dependency tree
<antra> Reading state information... Done
<antra> E: Unable to locate package wicd-kde
<antra> antra@ubuntu:~$
<antra> google.com ping statistics ---
<antra> 5 packets transmitted, 1 received, 80% packet loss, time 9583ms
<antra> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1034.586/1034.586/1034.586/0.000 ms, pipe 2
<ahel> antra: you have a very bad connection
<antra> yeah, thats why i want to use my usb key :(
<ahel> probably apt cannot contact your repository in order to transmit you the package you want :/
<antra> ive just done apt-get update and it seems to be going on fine
<antra> rather slowly though but yes its going fine
<ahel> sorry i don't use *ubuntu for 4 years, i don't think i'm the right person able to help you :)
<jimmy51_> what's the quickest way to tell if i'm running 32 vs 64 bit?
<maco> uname -m
<jimmy51_> x86_64.
<OerHeks> arch
<jimmy51_> does that mean 64 bit?
<maco> yes
<rww> yes
<sourcemaker> are there anroid users connected to a vpn server?
<jimmy51_> thanks!
<SporkWitch> ssh tunneling issue; i connect with "ssh -D 9999 [server address]" and login just fine, plug either "localhost:9999" or "127.0.0.1:9999" into firefox4, and the result is instantly loading blank pages; logging off the SSH conncetion results in the browser giving "can't connect ot proxy" messages, so i know i'm connceting.  i also know the permissions on the server side are good, because Bitvise Tunnelier works fine in windows to set up a proxy for Firef
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, hang around for the answer this time  ssh -X  -D 9999 [server address]
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: thanks mate, and sry i missed it before, deployed environment and i forgot how to scroll the log in IRSSI lol
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, not sure if it will work , but that's all I could think of
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: no joy (regular user or root), will have to keep mucking about
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, bummer :(
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: ok, the -X flag DID work, it's something to do with the "foxyproxy" plugin
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: which means that flag is what did it, because i tried using the normal config instead of foxyproxy last night too, with no luck.  thanks again for the help, mate!
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, -X means the graphics will run your monitor thru ssh ..I use it on our LAN occasionaly
<BluesKaj> err on your monitor
<cassiano> nice
<Joshun> hi
<Joshun> how come there is only 1 op, and even that is a bot
<DeltaEpsilon> Joshun: because this channel does not really need one
<DeltaEpsilon> :\
<Joshun> its just that irc's usually have people on the ops
<Joshun> although this is more of a community one
<DeltaEpsilon> Joshun: there are ops here
<Joshun> theres only floodbot though
<Joshun> well FloodBotK1
<DeltaEpsilon> they usually don't op themself
<Joshun> oh
<Joshun> do most people just join #ubuntu instead then
<tan_> Using an USB headset with microphone I can't get Kubuntu to use the microphone - how can I make the mic work?
<Sarvadamana> l
<sithlord48> whats good #kubuntu ?
<tan_> Using an USB headset with microphone I can't get Kubuntu to use the microphone - how can I make the mic work?
#kubuntu 2011-06-10
<hwolff> Hello, I have a problem with KDE, all my windows seem to be hidden behind the background window unless I set them to "Advanced -> Keep above others"
<hwolff> kubuntu 11.04, Linux wolff-as 2.6.38-8-generic-pae #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 05:17:09 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<chachan> hwolff, any widget?
<hwolff> not that I know. How can I check?
<chachan> try Ctrl+F12
<chachan> see anything?
<chachan> also, check with another user
<hwolff> 'Widget Dashboard (X)' -- and the desktop folder.
<hwolff> I am the only user.
<chachan> well, add another one :)
<chachan> for testing of course
<hwolff> Ok, another user is ok.
<hwolff> Then again, I have two monitors, and this only happens on one of the,
<hwolff> them
<hwolff> Is it somehow possible that somehow the 'Keep above others' Flag was set on the background?
<szal> never heard of that being possible
<hwolff> let me try something, I might be back
<OerHeks> backgrond on top :-D
<szal> someone running Krusader & can tell me the supported archive formats? :)
<szal> who the heck put Krusader 2.3.0-beta1 in universe?  can we at least count on the maintainer(s) to backport all update releases?
<szal> I don't expect it to be as world-shaking a release as 2.0 was, but still I find it surprising to find beta software in a supposedly stable distro, adding to that the fact that we aren't to expect actual version updates
<Apple_Cat> How do I make shortcuts for kubuntu? simple links don't display nicely like the icons in the menu
<eristikophiles> is there a reason why KDE always forgets that one of my panels goes on the left, not the right? it re-appears on the right after every boot
<szal> Apple_Cat: shortcuts for what?
<Apple_Cat> szal: Shorcuts to applications, or shortcuts to anything really, say even running a script. But be able to customise the icon and also to be able to move it into the menu or taskbar
<eristikophiles> why don't you use a launcher in a panel? you can add scripts to that. any run command
<szal> no idea about customizing icons, I never do that..  but moving icons into the _taskbar_ is not exactly a good idea; as soon as you launch a program, its task switcher will cover the icon..  better to move it someplace else on the panel ;)
<szal> Apple_Cat: http://www.abload.de/img/20110522_fullscreenxdgh.png <- not Kubuntu, but the principle is the same; see the left side of the panel
<Apple_Cat> szal: Oh yeah that was what I meant sorry : P panel/taskbar same thing
<szal> Apple_Cat: nah, the taskbar is explicitly where the running programs are piled up ^^
<Apple_Cat> szal: But how do I make a launcher? I thought that's what a shortcut with an icon would be
<szal> Apple_Cat: there's a quicklaunch applet available in 'Add widgets', you can pull icons inside that or just put the icons in the panel like I did
<eristikophiles> anyway, i guess no one can help me with this strange issue. it's tough to google for since keywords like 'panel' and 'kde' together produce tons of other (useless) results
<Apple_Cat> szal: All the launchers are just menus I can't customise, at one point I just had a folder full of ln -s or launching scrips and then added a folder viewer to the panel. Surely I'm doing it wrong and there's a better way to have custom shortcuts?
<szal> just drag & drop from e.g. the menu, if you need to reposition, go to Panel Settings & move around to your liking
<eristikophiles> Apple_Cat- the launcher widget can handle running any command
<eristikophiles> if you set launchers up for scripts cool. though the icon might just look like a bland one; you *might* be able to assign it an icon but i don't know
<Apple_Cat> szal: How do I make the little launchers though? Like when I pull one of the default icons out of the launcher and onto my desktop I get a cool launcher with an icon, how do I make a new one of those?
 * szal doesn't put stuff on the desktop
<eristikophiles> the quicklaunch widget can hold launchers.. rightclick to get the menu to add/edit/remov
<eristikophiles> e
<eristikophiles> you can also drag 'em around like szal said
<Apple_Cat> Oh I think I found out the answer, they are .desktop files
<eristikophiles> fun
<Apple_Cat> eristikophiles: Yeah, that worked too : )
<Apple_Cat> thanks for your help too, szal
<szal> Apple_Cat: yw
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<hwolff> Hi.
<hwolff> For those that remember me, I deleted the ~/.kde directory and then re-did the setup.
<hwolff> Now it's working fine again.
<cordiceps> hey
<cordiceps> what's the difference between 'GET KUBUNTU' and "DOWNLOAD KUBUNTU" on the site?
<tropicalfishes> hey
<olskolirc> I just installed Natty and kmenuedit isn't sorted how would I sort that please?
<olskolirc> in alphebetical order - kmenuedit
<ScottyK> is there a mirror for kubuntuguide? Can't get the website to pull up.
<olskolirc> ok ill deal with that later now i have a pet peeve that my programs thats minimized to task bar switch on hover - i hate that!  how do I change it i looked everywhere please?
<__[[Mike]]> hi :)
<__[[Mike]]> coukd anyone help me??
<yofel> szal: krusader is synced from debian, so it'll get updated when they update it. (It was an auto-sync)
<__[[Mike]]> *could
<yofel> !anyone | __[[Mike]]
<ubottu> __[[Mike]]: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<__[[Mike]]> how to install Firefox 4.0.1 in Kubuntu?
<yofel> __[[Mike]]: firefox is at version 4.0.1 in Natty Narwhal 11.04
<yofel> you can install it from kpackagekit (system settings -> software management)
<__[[Mike]]> thanks
<TammieD> I need some help please, Im a Newb to Kubuntu and linux and I cant adjust my display it locked 1600x something and I can change it up or down and I need it to go to 1024x somthing seeable
<TammieD> I added a nomodeset to the grug file as I had seen suggested on a few web sites but it hasnt helped
<TammieD> I have a Common Intel chipset in a dell dimension 2400
<TammieD> Intel 82845G Integrated Graphics.
<wildgoose> TammieD, xrandr
<TammieD> I just edited a file let me reboot and i be right back
<TammieD> Wildgoose I got it i edited the xorg.conf file
<TammieD> this make 2 I woe you for helping though I loaded Linux on the old ladies machine today yesterday it was teh kids laptop and I was ChaseD then and you helped me
<TammieD> MAybe tomarrow I can be myself for once Im really thinking of loading linux up on my Personal machine.....will it play well with Win7 Ultimate x64 in a duel boot
<wildgoose> TammieD, Anytime.
<TammieD> sorry bout that i wsa looking around
<TammieD> apparently it this program works alot like mIrc
<TammieD> Wildgoose may pm you please
<wildgoose> TammieD, Sure.
<wildgoose> TammieD, Yes (K)ubuntu seems to be pretty good about finding other OS' during the install.
<DoctorPepper> > is there any way to make kde use windowsⓇ style shortcuts (win_key+R: run command plasmoid , and win_key(alone): kicker )  ?
<Tm_T> DoctorPepper: yes, by changing the shortcuts in systemsettings
<DoctorPepper> Tm_T:  i know  but which  settings i should use ?
<myself> hi
<noaXess> hey all
<morpheus_> hey
<morpheus_> what is this and how to use this
<noaXess> any idea.. why i can't get on http://extensions.services.openoffice.org with my firefox.. and chrome does work?
<morpheus_> i am totally newbi
<noaXess> morpheus_: what do you mean? what is this?
<morpheus_> :-)
<morpheus_> well
<morpheus_> i am trying out
<morpheus_> ubuntu for first time
<morpheus_> so i have no idea what is this
<noaXess> and now you are in a IRC chanell. you know what that is?
<noaXess> channel ^
<noaXess> morpheus_: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<morpheus_> seriously
<morpheus_> ok i ll have a look at that
<wildgoose> IRC is way too easy to use
<noaXess> jep.. talk about problems, find solutions and hints and tips.. and get more knowledge ;)
<morpheus_> oh thats great
<morpheus_> hey can u tell me how do i try out compiz fusion
<morpheus_> with
<morpheus_> 11.04 ubuntu
<morpheus_> tried to change some setting
<noaXess> morpheus_: better go into #ubuntu channel.. or do you have installed kubuntu?
<morpheus_> ubuntu
<morpheus_> thanks i ll try ubuntu channel
<LINKSWORD2> Agh! NOOO!!!!
<LINKSWORD2> My mouse batteries just died. Going //away to find new batteries.
<olskolirc> what is the priority level in /var/lib/dpkg/available ?  mine says low I forgot what it used to say please?
<LINKSWORD2> If you can tell me how to find it, I'll tell you what mine says. Otherwise, I haven't been using Kubuntu intensively enough to know.
<manas> hi all
<manas> ive just installed kubuntu within windows
<manas> but i cant seem to install firefox, gives me some error
<manas> even when i do sudo apt-get update it gives me a  error
<manas> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<manas> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<manas> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_main_i18n_Translation-en
<manas> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<manas> what do i do
<manas> hi all
<manas> ive just installed kubuntu within windows
<manas> but i cant seem to update it
<manas> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<manas> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_main_i18n_Translation-en
<manas> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<manas> it gives me this error
<Apple_Cat> manas: What do you mean by installing kubuntu within windows?
<manas> i downloaded the iso , birned it on a CD and when it asked me to install it i choose to install in within windows
<manas> that was the easy part
<manas> but now i cant seem to intall or uninstall any application from
<manas> kpackage kit
<manas> cause it doesnt show me any installed application
<manas> or available applications
<manas> when i update in terminal it gives me thi serror
<manas> eading package lists... Error!
<manas> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<manas> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_main_i18n_Translation-en
<manas> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<manas> manas@ubuntu:~$ ^C
<manas> manas@ubuntu:~$
<Apple_Cat> manas: I've never had much luck installing from within windows, well rather it has never worked for me. I'd try restarting your computer and booting from the cd and installing it in the regular way
<manas> oh
<manas> ok
<manas> il try doing that then
<manas> thanks
<manas> bbye
<Apple_Cat> mr-rich: no problem, bye
<fayaz_> how do you quickly find out where a package was installed to?
<szal> fayaz_: what for?
<fayaz_> szal: i was actually looking for a doc package's path... found it though... but wondering if apt-cache or dpkg would keep install paths for packages?
<szal> fayaz_: docs go into /usr/share/doc/, and file paths are directly in the pkg, so there's nothing the pkg manager can do about them
<fayaz_> szal: okay... so i'd find any answers if i obtained the deb files?
<szal> fayaz_: that'd be a way, but the easier method might be using dpkg directly for that, it has an option to list files in the pkg..  read the man page
<fayaz_> szal: okay thanks...
<szal> huh?  how to obtain plugins for Gwenview?
<szal> ah, found it..  kipi-plugins
<szal> hmm, I installed hplip-gui, how do I start the configuration program?
<leivo> test
<hahaha_guyz> cannot connect kubuntu 11.04 using wireless wep/
<hahaha_guyz> please help...
<cordiceps> lol@wep
<cordiceps> might as well NOT use any security and leave it open :D
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<TammieD> which is faster with a fast machine a cd install or a USB install I have never used a usb install before
<TammieD> usb 2.0
<TammieD> and should I use 32 or 64 bit I run x64 win7 on it right now
<BluesKaj> TammieD, dunno never usb'd
<cordiceps> usb 3 ideally
<cordiceps> or external SATA
<cordiceps> although CD isn't that bad. However I shudder at the though of being 80/90% done and get the damn message 'so and so file corrupted'.
<cordiceps> fffffffffffuuuuuu!!11
<pascal_> Where can we get packages for the newly released Kontact?
<pascal_> kmail
<BluesKaj> cordiceps, that's never happened to me in 6 yrs of DLing and burning isos
<szal> cordiceps: that's what the disk check option is for, so you can check the install disk before proceeding
<luxifer_> hi there. can anybody tell me whether there's a rather pain-free method of setting up a kde4 default profile for new users (i.e. creating a temp user and copy its settings)? I already found out that /etc/skel/ is not the way to go. Also: Why are some KDE applications (eg. kile) ignoring elemental environment variables such as PATH?
<gulzar> First time with Kubuntu and mood of using KDE     :)
<BluesKaj-den> testing ssh on our Lan ...actaully chatting thru the media-server pc
<BluesKaj-den> ok done
<e_t_> After the upgrade to 4.6.4, Kmail still shows as version 1.13.x.
<confused2> I have a question about making my video resolution choice permanent.  Is this the place for that?
<e_t_> You can ask anything you would like here. Whether someone has an answer cannot be known until you ask.
<ajeng> test
<confused2> I am using Ubuntu 10.04lts and have a Nvidia NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4600] but I have to reconfigure the resolution every time I log in.  How do I make the resolution change permanent?
<Peace-> confused2: i guess you have to create xorg.conf
<confused2> That isn't automatically created?
<e_t_> With nVidia, it's really easy to set a permanent resolution. First, make sure you have the nvidia-settings package installed. Then, open the NVIDIA Xserver Settings (I think that's what it's called), set the screen resolution to what you want, and save it to the Xorg.conf file.
<BluesKaj> confused2,  nvidia-xconfig
<quentin_> hello
<ajeng> hello can you see me ?
<e_t_> ajeng: Of course not. This is a text-only channel of communication.
<confused2> thanks for the help people, but I am not very knoledgable about using the innards of Linux.  Where do I find the folder I need to go to and then create a file?
<e_t_> You don't want to even try creating the file manually, that's what the tools are for.
<confused2> e_t which tool do I use?
<e_t_> Open the K menu > Applications > Settings and look for something that says "nvidia" or similar. That's the tool you want to use.
<muhammed> where
<confused2> e_t I didn't find it,  I guess I need to install it.
<BluesKaj> confused2, did you install the recommended nvidia driver in kmenu/apps/system/addtitional drivers ?
<confused2> Yes I think so.
<kubu2> confused2: are u using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> if you did you would have a nvidia control called "NvidiaXServer Settings" in kmenu/apps/settings as e_t_ pointed out earlier
<e_t_> Unless the Jockey driver install missed the nvidia-settings package. sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings should get the right package, if in needs to be installed.
<BluesKaj> confused2, if not then you need to do as I posted above:  install the recommended nvidia driver in kmenu/apps/system/addtitional drivers
<BluesKaj> yeah I have a bone to pick with devs on this one , there should be a notification in the package manager about nvidia additional drivers
<kubu2> BluesKaj: you are confusing confused2 with your kmenu/...blah blah
<BluesKaj> kubu2, that's where the proper driver is installed from
<confused2> kubu2 I installed ubuntu and installed kde later.  Is that a problem?
<BluesKaj> kubu2, do you have a better idea ? if so let's hear it
<BluesKaj> com that's not a problem ..which desktop are you using right now?
<kubu2> confused2: no but they are assuming you have kmenu when you said you have Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> confused2, ^
<BluesKaj> another kde convert in the making :)
<kubu2> BluesKaj: the '/' in Linux means directories
<confused2> ok did the sudo apt get.  Now do I need to log off and back on to get that to run?
<e_t_> No.
<e_t_> You should be able to find the menu entry now.
<confused2> I should see something in the menu now?
<kubu2> confused2: click on trhe 'K' menu and on search type nvidia
<BluesKaj> confused2, granted but most ppl understand the difference , it's still a path
<confused2> nothing shows up in the search in the K menu when I type nvidia
<BluesKaj> confused2, >kmenu>applications>settings>additional drivers
<confused2> Bllueskaj I have used both and like kde only slightly better.
<BluesKaj> no matter did you find the additional drivers?
<BluesKaj> this works for gnome as well, btw
<kubu2> confused2: use Alt+F2 and type nvid
<BluesKaj> in gnome it's system>admin>additional drivers
<confused2> did not find additional drivers
<confused2> didn't show up in either place
<BluesKaj> confused2, open a terminal , run : sudo lshw -C video ..tellus the output
<confused2> want the whole 10 lines or so?
<kubu2> confused2: you have nvidia-current and nvidia-settings installed?  Then Alt+F2 + nvidia-settings to run it
<BluesKaj> no just the one with video controller
<confused2> Blueskaj it is description: VGA compatible controller
<confused2>        product: NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4600]
<kubu2> confused2: that's look like you the old legacy cards.  you might need the nvidia-173
<BluesKaj> hmm, haven't seen that one in a while 4000series
<confused2> kubu2 I tried that and got an error message, but at least it started something.
<kubu2> confused2: well that's good.  BUt looks like your card might need legacy? drivers not sure.  Go to Nividia site and look for the drivers
<Phoenixz> Eh.. All of the sudden (I made *no* changes to my machine for the last 6 months) my Kubuntu 10.10 machine with KDE 4.6.1 has a memory consumption of >3GB from which 49% is for KDE and 12% is for polkitd, and polkitd is continuously taking some 15% of my CPU.. I've never even seen polkitd as a process, why are they suddenly (since today) having these values??
<confused2> I need to look for a driver for the ti 4600 right?
<kubu2> or you can use the xserver-xorg-video-nv
<confused2> kubu2 how do I do that?
<Phoenixz> Any known issues that may explain this behaviour? A reboot fixes the problem, but 30 minutes later Im at the same spot again..
<kubu2> confused2: but I think you are using right now the noveau which is installed
<kubu2> confused2: as an alternative, in systemsettings->display & monitor there is a resolution drop down menu which you can use?
<confused2> kubu2 that is how I have been setting it every time I log in, I want to make it so I don't have to set it every time.
<pawel_121> hi
<kubu2> confused2: sorry I can't help you anymore as nvidia is kind of tricky.  Normally what I do is use the Nvidia drivers and install them manually myself but that would be a  pain for you
<pawel_121> KDE 4.6.4 is in Kubuntu backports, but it seems there's no new Kontact
<pawel_121> will it get into backports, too?
<confused2> Thanks for trying.  Maybe I will try a different video card and see if that helps.
<kubu2> not backports. it's in ppa
<kubu2> confused2: ok.
<pawel_121> the same where Amarok is?
<pawel_121> kubu2: could you give me a name of this ppa? google shows only links to some beta versions
<BluesKaj> kubu2, it's in the backports, my 11.04  pc updated to 4.6.4
<pawel_121> BluesKaj: my too, but Kontact is still old
<kubu2> pawel_121: I don't see kontact in there.  Part of KDEPIM?
<BluesKaj> pawel_121, don't expect everything to update
<kubu2> pawel_121: From Kubuntu.orgt it's in kubuntu-ppa
<pawel_121> kubu2: yes, it's a part of KDE PIM
<BluesKaj> 4.7 is just around the corner
<pawel_121> kubu2:I have this ppa enabled, but Kontact is 4.4.10-0ubuntu4
<jimmy51_> i'm trying to net boot my livecd off of an NFS share but on boot i get a permission denied error when trying to mount the share. what do i need to do? i set up the share following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<pawel_121> kubu2: kmail is old, too
<pawel_121> BluesKaj:I missed your comment:  "don't expect everything to update"
<kubu2> pawel_121: I don't see any Kontact but I do see libkontac*
<pawel_121> yes, but I wonder if there's some way to have the new PIM  in Kubuntu
<kubu2> it's not built yet I think
<kubu2> ask in kubuntu-devel
<pawel_121> kubu2: I searched in kpackagekit, but I'll do as you say
<kubu2> BluesKaj: you got your version number wrong
<kubu2> BluesKaj: plus 4.6.4 is not in backports
<BluesKaj> try kubu2 suggestion , run the ppa then update or dist-upgrade ...I just realized I had the ppas enabled
<BluesKaj> pawel_121, ^
<pawel_121> BluesKaj:ppa command?
<BluesKaj> kubu2, you're helpful , but pls , you're beginning to act like a troll
<kubu2> BluesKaj: really?  I'm just trying to set things correctly.
<BluesKaj> add the ppa pawel_121, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<kubu2> pawel_121: it should be kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<BluesKaj> kubu2, yes realy ,
<BluesKaj> pawel_121, then sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<BluesKaj> bbl ..
<pawel_121> BluesKaj: I have this enabled already :)
<pawel_121> I got a response from devel team
<pawel_121> devel: KDE PIM 4.6 is in experimental PPA
<kubu2> pawel_121: then it's not ready for prime time yet
<pawel_121> kubu2:right, it may go to natty backports after some time
<pawel_121> thank you both for your help, bye :)
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> how can I make links clicked on konsole to always open with a browser instead of with e.g. gwenview for pictures?
<DarthFrog> cousin_mario: You could try editing file associations in System Settings.
<nikitis> Question.  My sshd port on my local server is set to 224.  When I try to scp to it, i get error: ssh:  connect to host 192.168.1.4 port 22: connection refused.  I use command "scp -r Documents/ -P 224 nikitis@192.168.1.4:~/Backup/
<nikitis> Why is it still saying port 22 when connecting?
<slinker1> because 22 is the default ssh port?
<nikitis> slinker1: but i changed it to 224 in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and reloaded it.
<TammieD> im going to get a new video card for my 11.04 kubuntu computer it has a 2.5mhz celeron and 1gig of ram any particular chipset work better than the others
<slinker1> but unless in your scp command you are specifying port 224 it iwll still default ot 22
<nikitis> slinker1: see above, i specified 224
<slinker1> you a gamer tammie?
<nikitis> slinker1: -P 224
<TammieD> no mainly face book and flash games
<slinker1> doh sorry dude missed that
<TammieD> but flash is so slow i dropped xp and came to liniux and machine is faster but flash games are twice as slow
<TammieD> i just wanna be able to play flash games on facebook and i have an old intergrated intel chipset
<nikitis> http://pastie.org/2048825
<slinker1> pretty mush any card then will take the load off that celeron and have discreet memory
<TammieD> whats the command for a terminal for it to tell me my video card and will it tell me how much video memeroy I have
<nikitis> TammieD: lspci |grep VGA
<TammieD> ty
<nikitis> So no one knows why scp will not work for me?
<genii-around> TammieD: Also: sudo lshw -C video
<TammieD> intel 84845g is what i ahve
<rww> nikitis: you need to specify options like -P before the source and destination
<rww> nikitis: i.e., scp -rP 224 Documents/ nikitis@192.168.1.4:~/Backup/
<nikitis> rww: Ah thanks
<nikitis> rww: that was my issue
<rotto> Hallo, i have kubuntu 11.04 with Nvidia latest drivers, windows are without edge, all windows are fullscreen. Someone could help me? thank you
<jimmy51_> i'd like to have a script that will detect all local drives, partition them, mount them, and then launch an application.  what technologies should i use?
<e_t_> I upgraded to 4.6.4 last night, but it seems Kmail didn't get upgraded to the new Akonadi-based version.
<jimmy51_> i just mounted a share on my windows server with "mount -t smbfs //ip//share /mnt/share -o username=user,password=pword,dmask=0777,fmask=0777"
<jimmy51_> i can view and read files just fine, i just can't write anything
<jimmy51_> the user/pass combo i used can write if i am connecting from a windows pc
<jimmy51_> is my problem related to the dmask and fmask?
<e_t_> I've never used dmask and fmask before. I usually connect with mount -t cifs and have never had a problem.
<gribouille> hi
<SaraNova> hi
<gribouille> is kde 4.6.3 available for maverick ?
<jimmy51_> e_t_: i'll try that
<e_t_> jimmy52, you can save a couple of keystrokes using "mount.cifs"
<e_t_> jimmy51, you can save a couple of keystrokes using "mount.cifs"
<jimmy51_> e_t_: still isn't writable.  what's this mount.cifs?
<e_t_> It's a shortcut for mount -t cifs
<gribouille> is kde 4.6.3 available for maverick ?
<e_t_> jimmy51_, do you get any sort of error message? Have you tried writing as root?
<jimmy51_> e_t_: even root gets permission denied.
<jimmy51_> any attempts to write get "bash: output.txt: Permission denied"
<e_t_> jimmy51_, try ls -l on the directory. Also, see if you get the same error with "touch file"
<jimmy51_> e_t_: touch: cannot touch 'output.txt' : permission denied
<jimmy51_> ls -l shows -rwxr-xr-x 0 root root
<jimmy51_> e_t_: i'm using the windows domain admin credentials to mount the share.
<jimmy51_> sure should be able to write
<e_t_> Is the Windows file system writable?
<jimmy51_> e_t_: yes.  if i mount the share as a mapped drive in windows XP i can write all day
<jimmy51_> e_t_: i just changed dmask and fmask to dir_mode and file_mode and it worked
<jimmy51_> dir_mode=077,file_mode=077
<bigbrovar> is anyone running Kontact 2, the final release on Kubuntu 11.04?
<e_t_> bigbrovar: I wanted to, but so far as I can tell, it's not in the kubuntu PPA. Kmail still shows as version 1.13 on my machine.
<bigbrovar> e_t_: probably it is packaged in another ppa, maybe the kubuntu beta ppa
<e_t_> Even though KDE announced it as part of 4.6.4.
<bigbrovar> kontact2 is pretty much still considered as bleeding edge so I can understand why its not packaged to regular stable repos. but I think it could be packages to a separate repo meant for bleedy edge software
<yofel> bigbrovar, e_t_: afaik we don't have kdepim 4.6.0 anywhere yet, only the RC. We're working on it
<puneet> can anyone tell me what is apr-devel?
<e_t_> yofel, That's good to hear. It might be nice if the website announcement reflected that.
<e_t_> puneet: that package name sounds like a Red Hat version.
<puneet> i think so too.....as i googled it
<puneet> but dont know for sure
<puneet> e_t_:i think so too.....as i googled it but dont know for sur
<szal> puneet: where do you have that name?
<puneet> szal: i was trying to install kdesvn
<puneet> szal: http://kdesvn.alwins-world.de/wiki/InstallInstructions and i got the instructions here
<puneet> szal: where in the requirements it is written
<e_t_> puneet, was the version in the repos not satisfactory?
<puneet> i am not using kubuntu
<puneet> but ubuntu
<e_t_> It's all the same repo.
<puneet> u meant the software centre?
<e_t_> Just use the command line: sudo apt-get install kdesvn
<puneet> but it says that u need some requirements first
<puneet> oh thanks
<e_t_> The nice thing about package managers like apt-get is that it figures out all the requirements for you and installs them too. Just give the command a try.
<puneet> its working now
<puneet> yes
<puneet> e_t_: thanks a lot :)
<moeffels> is anyone here using icq with kopete ?
<moeffels> couse it stopped working here
<puneet> find_package(KDE4 REQUIRED)
<puneet> does this mean that i need to download the kde desktop?
<puneet> find_package(KDE4 REQUIRED)
<puneet> here what does KDE4 refer to?
<puneet> how do i install it?
<gr8m8> !find kde4
<ubottu> Found: libakonadi-kde4, backintime-kde, licq-plugin-kde4, libkde4-ruby, libkde4-ruby1.8
<puneet> what is it?
<puneet> ubottu: do i need to instal these?
<ubottu> puneet: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<puneet> ah
<JeSuisTonPere> hi everyone!! I've got a question: Is there a french Ubuntu Support channel?? thank's
<gr8m8> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<JeSuisTonPere> Thank's!
<mediawork> hello
<mediawork> heres a funny thing, the cpu temp monitor that comes with ubuntu 10.1 seems to report a wrong temperature..
<mediawork> my Bias should be sounding an alarm by now, when my temp goes above 70 deg C... but nothing is happening
<mediawork> Im sure ubuntu is reading it wrong
<mediawork> jeez these temperature are so wrong, now its hiiting 75, and goes from 34 to 60 in only a few seconds..
<mediawork> my cpu fan controlled by the bios, us running nice and cool
#kubuntu 2011-06-11
<xavier_31> Bonsoir. Première connection. Une question sur Oneiric (Kubuntu 11.10)  et Medibuntu. J'ai installé l'alpha1. RAS. Seulement pas de dépots Oneiric sur medibuntu comme dans le passé. Y a t il un changement? Merci pour votre réponse. A+. Xavier
<wildgoose> !fr | xavier_31
<ubottu> xavier_31: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<OerHeks> Xavier, ubuntu 11.10 support in #Ubuntu+1
<xavier_31> Hello. First connexion on the IRC. Just a question about Oneiric (Kubuntu 11.10 alpha 1). Is there a medibuntu repository for Oneric soon or is there a change for medibuntu packages? Thanks for your answers. Xavier
<szal> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> !ffmpeg
<netsurf3_> hey ladies and gents I have an inquiry on the stability of the kubuntu ppa for 10.04 is it likely to break or suffer from stability issues?
<netsurf3_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<netsurf3_> ah good i can speak in the chan at least :)
<OerHeks> kubuntu ppa ?
<OerHeks> i dont know what ppa personal package archive you mean, but updates from repository's go fast
<netsurf3_> OerHeks, there is a ppa for lucid it only updates to 4.5 afaik
<netsurf3_> OerHeks, this is what I am specifically refering to https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+index?start=75&batch=75
<zarzar> hello :)
<dedDeet> i intend to tri-boot a netbook, Kubuntu, Windows 7 and Windows XP. what would be the best order to install them in to make sure they all boot fine?
 * dedDeet leaves this opne to see if anyone answers whilst he sleeps
<Newbiathon> yo, this is a bit off topic but here goes.....
<Newbiathon> there is this dude in my small town who is a scam artist trying to rip ppl off calling himself a doctor without med schoool. He is claiming to help people with with kids who have drug problems and all on his website, when his own son hates him and moved to Colorado to be a hippy and do drugs. Not only has he tried to sue the county for not getting a raise for a supervisor position, he has tried to sue a local mechanic for messing up
<Newbiathon> his 4-wheeler and lost the case of course... it goes on...
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, all.
<Newbiathon> his website claims he is certified (which he is not), pissing off a lot of "REAL" psychologist in the area, he is a avid hunter who kills life as much as he tries to promote it... I want to leave a review on his bogus site  calling him out but should i go through a proxy? This is a small town and what he is doing isn't right; However, I don't want my ip to be involved
<LINKSWORD2> I'm in need of some... help...
<Newbiathon> think they are sleeping but i dunno
<anonboo> LINKSWORD2, Yes you are.
<LINKSWORD2> >.>
<wildgoose> heheh
<LINKSWORD2> Well, let's start with the basics... I have cloned my Kubuntu install to a new harddrive using Clonezilla.
<LINKSWORD2> However, Clonezilla created a partition, of the size of the old harddrive, onto the new harddrive.
<LINKSWORD2> I want to extend the partition to the whole harddrive.
<LINKSWORD2> You with me so far, wildgoose?
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, Yes, that's not too complicated for me yet.
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<LINKSWORD2> I have access to many pieces of software, including G.Parted and CloneZilla, so if I need them, I can use them as well.
<wildgoose> So have you tried GParted yet?
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah.
<wildgoose> What was the problem?
<LINKSWORD2> I can create a new partition in the unallocated space, but I cannot extend the existing partition that Kubuntu is already on.
<wildgoose> Let me guess, you are booting from that partition and trying to edit it.
<LINKSWORD2> That is the one I am trying to edit, yes,
<LINKSWORD2> However... Shouldn't I be able to edit it if I'm using GParted?
<wildgoose> Can you boot from a LiveCD and run a partition package from there?
<wildgoose> (GParted)
<LINKSWORD2> You mean a Kubuntu live CD?
<wildgoose> Sure.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not that good with Linux yet. Can you tell me in particular what I need to do?
<wildgoose> no
<LINKSWORD2> ... Fail.
<wildgoose> sorry couldn't help it.. Boot from liveCD then apt-get install gparted. In GParted you'll know what to do.
<SIR_Taco> oooo
<LINKSWORD2> What's up, SIR_Taco?
<SIR_Taco> just finished watching the hockey game... :)
<LINKSWORD2> Bleh....
<wildgoose> Give it a shot and let us know if you got it.
<LINKSWORD2> All right. I'll be back in a bit.
<SIR_Taco> what's the current problem?
<LINKSWORD2> Oh, boy.... I forgot about this...
<LINKSWORD2> My most recent Live Boot disk for Kubuntu is 10.10 (Maverick). Will I need a Live Boot for Natty, or will Maverick work?
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, It will work fine.
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: you can upgrade during or after the fact
<LINKSWORD2> K
<LINKSWORD2> Hey wildgoose?
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, How'd it go?
<ChaserBdaigle> I need to know the command in terminal to see which video driver I am using please
<LINKSWORD2> We're about to find out.
<ChaserBdaigle> Hiya Wildgoose its me again
<ubuntu__> wildgoose: Permission to use /query ???
<ChaserBdaigle> how can i tell which video driver my kubuntu 11.04 is using
<LINKSWORD2> Chaser, 11.04 comes with a GREAT program called System Info.
<rvb> hello , is it possible to open firefox, grab a webpage and execute all its js, all in command line?
<rvb> not necessarily ff, chrome maybe
<LINKSWORD2> If you search for "Info" in the active search ChaserBdaigle, you can view its many benefits, and browse through hardware like your videocard and its related software.
<ChaserBdaigle> im new where is active search
<ilias> hi all. i am running kde always in tray bar. if i logout or shutdown without previous quit of kmail i receive an akonandi issue and crash. has anyoen an idea how to solve this, because it is convienient to shutdown without qutinig kmail so whe i start again it running automatically again in tray.
<LINKSWORD2> Chaser, press Alt + F1 together.
<LINKSWORD2> Then type Info
<ChaserBdaigle> alt + f1 opens my k menu
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, No Joy?
<LINKSWORD2> What, wildgoose?
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, Were you able to partition your drive?
<ChaserBdaigle> im in an old school menu
<LINKSWORD2> ... Nope, I wasn't.
<ChaserBdaigle> do you happen to know the consol command to tell me the driver
<wildgoose> ChaserBdaigle, lsmod
<ChaserBdaigle> thx
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, Did you make sure to unmount the drive first?
<LINKSWORD2> ChaserBdaigle: You're actuallu using the correct menu. I'm used to calling it an "Active Menu" because that's what I learned.
<LINKSWORD2> wildgoose: Permission to /query ???
<ChaserBdaigle> drm i guess would be the driver my video is using
<valorie> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ChaserBdaigle> i need to make an xorg.conf file and am trying to find the right driver
<ChaserBdaigle> ati 200m on a laptop
<Apple_Cat> ChaserBdaigle: Why do you want to use xorg.conf ?
<valorie> ChaserBdaigle: drivers are available through systemsettings
<valorie> or just "jockey-kde"
<ChaserBdaigle> well i am locked into one resolution and if i make an xorg.conf i can open up other display options for my screen res
<Apple_Cat> !xorg.conf | ChaserBdaigle
<ubottu> ChaserBdaigle: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ChaserBdaigle> i spent the day getting one stright on my other comp
<ChaserBdaigle> yeah well thats like greek to me mostly
<ChaserBdaigle> i  am a cut and paste kinda guy...lol
<ChaserBdaigle> the one i have is for a different driver so i wanted to find what driver i am using so i can edit
<ChaserBdaigle> i spent the day on thoses sights reading i under stand some and other things have yet to figure out
<ChaserBdaigle> brb
<LINKSWORD2> wildgoose: I need to talk to you one-on-one, and explain my situation further.
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, Ok.
<ChaserBdaigle> ok i think im using the wrong driver and not the radeon ubuntu supplyed one how do i change that
<LINKSWORD2> Anybody know the default administrator password for a Live CD?
<LINKSWORD2> !passwd
<rww> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<rww> and the LiveCD account has a blank password iirc
<ChaserBdaigle> how do i tell if i have 3d acceleration
<ChaserBdaigle> i have no desktop effects
<ChaserBdaigle> its all greyed out
<ChaserBdaigle> i do have the ati xorg drivers downloaded but not sure if they are being used
<Newbiathon> what is a good firewall for kubuntu?
<XVampireX> Hi, I'm having some issues with the intel integrated graphics card, or maybe it is not the problem, but anyway, trying to watch an HD video, it runs REALLY slow, while the desktop, even though kde 4.6, which runs excellent...
<XVampireX> what can I do about it? even windows handles hd fine for me
<meta__> yo can i get some help
<phoenixlzx> is there anybody using nvidia?
<phoenixlzx> Nvidia Quadro NVS4200M
<phoenixlzx> I have a serious problem...
<phoenixlzx> when i installed the Nvidia official driver and update the xorg.conf,then X says"no screen found"
<himcesjf> I'm getting following errors on adding kubuntu repository -ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports  :Failed to download http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Sources 404  Not Found Failed to download http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main i386 Packages 404  Not Found
<himcesjf> How do I fix it?
<himcesjf> And, W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 2836CB0A8AC93F7A Launchpad Kubuntu Updates E: Error http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Sources 404 Not Found
<gr8m8> 404 not found means you asked the webserver for something that isn't there - check the web address
<gr8m8> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<himcesjf> gr8m8: I get the error on adding backport ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<gr8m8> I saw that himcesjf
<himcesjf> So, what's the problem on adding ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports ?
<himcesjf> As far as I remember, its mentioned in the Kubuntu website as well
<himcesjf> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa says the same thing gr8m8
<gr8m8> I don't use ppa's here at all
<gr8m8> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<himcesjf> Its easy to pull ubuttu bot for known queries than to say on the error
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> How do I change the default boot entry on grub2? I tried setting GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/defaul/grub and giving a sudo update-grub, but it didn't work.
<lcb> hell'all
<footroot> hello
<footroot> ?
<himcesjf> cousin_mario: You shall consider setting /boot/grub/grub.cfg wherein the "default" would be set to 0 by default at installation, booting the kernel(In *nix, counting starts with zero). If you want to make any other entry as default, you will have to change the deafult value. For example, changing to second entry means inputting "default" as 1.
<himcesjf> cousin_mario: Edit the file as sudo after changing the permissions since its read-only by default as - sudo chmod u+w grub.cfg before editting and sudo chmod u-w grub.cfg later. Else, you can try package 'startupmanager' which can graphically configure Grub.
<cousin_mario> himcesjf: the default in /boot/grub/grub.cf is set to what I want
<cousin_mario> himcesjf: by the way, it says "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE" in the header
<himcesjf> You said you want to change the default boot entry...
<cousin_mario> himcesjf: I did.
<szal> Grub defaults are set in /etc/default/grub
<szal> iirc, grub.cfg says so too
<cousin_mario> problem is it's not working
<himcesjf> If so, the file to edit is /etc/default/grub
<himcesjf> You have to change the value of GRUB_DEFAULT
<himcesjf> GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true
<himcesjf> sudo update-grub
<himcesjf> *If* you want the default to be the last one used, set this to true
<himcesjf> cousin_mario: Are you on multi-boot system?
<himcesjf> I mean multiple OS and want to boot a particular one
<himcesjf> cousin_mario: startupmanager can be used if you don't want to try command-line.
<cousin_mario> himcesjf: I tried both methods, /boot/grub/grub.cfg is set to the correct default, yet the system boots with entry 0
<himcesjf> cousin_mario: Did you edit the file after changing permissions and then saving it?
<cousin_mario> himcesjf: I didn't edit it at all, update-grub took care of it already
<himcesjf> cousin_mario: Try startupmanager. I've told you how to edit above.. Sorry, I need to go.
<cousin_mario> himcesjf: I tried it already
<kevinB> Hello dudes and SOS
<kevinB> is there a way I can revert last update on Kwin
<kevinB> I suspect it + fglrx to make my laptop totally unusable
<kevinB> and when I ran kwin --replace , it worked again for 5 sec and then stuck
<kevinB> fortunatly a konsole is launch at each update
<kevinB> even sudo reboot wont suceed
<kevinB> mayday
<marcel> moin
<kevinB> amdcccle was the guy who screwed my xorg conf, naughty ati
<alex_> hi guys ,  I got a problem updating kubuntu ..., like always it doesn't start anymore ..., after the login nothing ...., there is something to do or just reinstall !?!
<alex_> I mean it's quite a bad thing the pop-up saying update to the new version , when after that you cannot anymore accees your system ..., isn't
<OttovonBismarck> can anyone tell me what "always list the applications in a menu" checkbox does in the current application control plasmoid
<OttovonBismarck> google doesnt know and i dont notice any difference
<OttovonBismarck> Your search - "currrent application control" plasmoid -bug - did not match any documents.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<OttovonBismarck> this is amusing to me
<OttovonBismarck> oops, one too many r's
<error> noob here.. need some help
<error> just installed kubuntu
<error> i do not have an browser.. trying to figure out how to get one. I have the cd but i do not know where to go?
<error> help anyone?
<marxjohnson> error: Have you just installed Kubuntu?
<marxjohnson> sorry
<marxjohnson> I just read that you did
<error> yes,
<marxjohnson> There's a browser installed by default called "ReKonq"
<error> i installed it about a week ago
<marxjohnson> It should be in your K menu
<error> k.. menu.. humm
<error> the menu on bottom left
<error> ?
<marxjohnson> yes
<error> k menu, applications
<marxjohnson> Then Internet I think
<error> i do not see it in internet
<marxjohnson> hold on
<marxjohnson> let me switch my menu back to default mode
<error> thanks for the help
<marxjohnson> and i'll tell you
<error> i hate feeling like a tard but im trying to break away from microsoft.
<marxjohnson> OK, so what do you see when you click on the Applications tab?
<error> 1 sec
<error> graphics, multimedia, internet
<marxjohnson> There, click in Internet
<error> office, settings, system
<marxjohnson> and what do you get?
<oCean> in the searchbox you could also type browser
<error> bittorrent client,
<error> a search gives me a thing that says how to configure browser
<error> but no luck yet
<error> no browser in internet applications
<error> strange
<marxjohnson> strange, it looks like it didn't install correclty
<oCean> that is weird, I'm on a fresh install myself
<error> i have the cd in the cd rom
<marxjohnson> ok hold on a sec
<error> how would i go about getting it off the cd?  .... ok.. thx
<marxjohnson> Ah yes, sorry
<marxjohnson> In the menu's seach box, type "Software"
<marxjohnson> Do you see either Ubuntu Software Center or KPackageKit?
<error> 1 sec
<error> kpackage
<marxjohnson> OK, click on that
<marxjohnson> And there should be a "Search Packages" box, type Firefox in there
<error> can do
<marxjohnson> Then select Firefox Web Browser and click Install
<error> think im good.. download
<error> marx... thanks for your help
<marxjohnson> no problem
<error> im a 5 min old linux user.
<error> :)
<marxjohnson> That's how you download and install all software btw
<error> thanks for the help
<error> im starting to like this os
<marxjohnson> no problem, hope you enjoy Kubuntu¬
<marxjohnson> !
<error> out of curosity
<marxjohnson> that's not bad after 5 mins ;-)
<marxjohnson> go on
<error> what is the advantages of kubuntu over other linux distros?
<error> im going to stick w/ kubuntu
<error> but just wondering
<Deet`> error: personal prefrence here
<cablop> kubuntu is the same as ubuntu, but you use KDE as gui
<error> whats kde?
<Deet`> tho i do use xubuntu and crunchbang on lower spec machines
<error> ah
<marxjohnson> KDE is the desktop environment you use on Kubuntu
<Deet`> error: kde is what you are looking at when you use kubuntu ;)
<error> ah
<cablop> KDE the graphical interface and some other things
<error> i see
<error> its similiar to windows yet alien
<cablop> nope
<error> i spent a good 5 min trying to find out where the hell the cd rom was
<Deet`> i also have a question
<cablop> KDE is a gui it is being placed on top the linux system
<BluesKaj> error,open the kmenu >apps>internet>firefox installer , choose that and firefox will install on your pc
<Deet`> i intend to tri-boot a netbook, Kubuntu, Windows 7 and Windows XP. what would be the best order to install them in to make sure they all boot fine?
<error> well, similiar as in the k bar is on the bottom left
<marxjohnson> Deet`: I'd install Kubuntu last
<cablop> error, windows gui is much moe integrated with the system, KDE runs on top a linux that can run without a gui at all
<error> ahhh
<error> learning learning
<Deet`> marxjohnson: ok, any thoughts on the windows order?
<marxjohnson> error: which means you can have differnt GUIs, if that's your preference
<error> i see
<cablop> the default gui of ubuntu is gnome (well they switched to that crap called unity in the latest release)
<cablop> xubuntu uses xfce as gui
<error> I do a lot of investing and i can already tell the lower system requirements might be pretty nice for my multitasking
<BluesKaj> error, did you install Firefox ?
<cablop> you are going to like KDE
<marxjohnson> Deet`: Not at all if possible ;-)  TBH I'm not sure though, I've never done a dual-boot windows setup, but I'd say that doing the oldest then the newest should be a safe bet
<error> i have taken a quad core 3.2 gig, 8 gig ddr 3, to 75% utilization w/ my investing programs
<error> yes, i have firefox thanks guys!!
<BluesKaj> ok'
<Deet`> ok marxjohnson i'll give that a shot
<cablop> i'm still in gnome, because it is running better in my netbook, and i don't have the time to relearn or readapt the little machine to KDE
<cablop> but i see KDE is the way to go after that nonsensical gnome3 or that weird thing called unity
 * Deet` is actually probably going to go with xfce or crunchbang on hos netbook
<BluesKaj> error, now are you interested in multimedia , video, music etc ?
<marxjohnson> cablop: I've tried KDE netbook, I don't like it as much as the old Ubuntu Netbook Launcher
<chonlatee> how to config browser render smooth font ?
<error> i have this little laptop as well and i was loath to put win 7 on it as i knew it would bog it down. slapped a 30 gig OCZ SSD in it and kubuntu and its very fast now. :)
<cablop> marxjohnson: i don't use those stripped netbook guis
<cablop> i used a full KDE and a full Gnome on it
<error> whats a gnome?
<cablop> i told you
<marxjohnson> error: GNOME is another GUI
<cablop> gnome is the default ubuntu gui
<error> ah
<error> thx
<marxjohnson> it's the primarly alternative to KDE
<error> this is fucking awesome.
<marxjohnson> :D
<marxjohnson> ooh are we supposed to keep it clean in here?
<marxjohnson> I should probably ask you not to swear
<error> sorry.. excitement.. plus my profession we curse a lot.
<cablop> i have to say i was running this netbook with full disk encryption, as gui i used gnome+compiz and KDE=KWin both with effects like wobbly windows and the desktop cube and it does run pretty nice
<error> lol
<error> im a soldier.
<cablop> LOL
<error> im on 24 hour guard duty right now.
<error> yes, guarding the barracks against the evil of the world... lol...
<dbc254> what's amiss when you click on a url in your mail client and instead of going to the page, your browser goes to /var/tmp/????
<marxjohnson> dbc254: Are you sure it's a link to the web and not an attachement?
<cablop> Deet except if your netbook is arm or ee... ee whatever, use gnome or kde as gui, current netbooks are full computers with small screen
<dbc254> yes it's not an attachment
<marxjohnson> cablop: The whole point of netbook-specific guis is that they're for a small screen :-)
<marxjohnson> not that they need less resources
<marxjohnson> KDE netbook is still as flashy as ever, it's just geared towards a small display
<cablop> marxjohnson: that unity placed a panel on top i cannot remove or edit and a menu at the left i cannot hide or remove... with gnome classic i put ot top a common panel with autohide, and at bottom a AWN dock that autohides too, things that way i use the full screen for any app iḿ using at the moment
<cablop> same with KDE... if i were using an ipad... well that thing will suit me
<cablop> error, if you have sometime i recommend you to check the full disk encryption topic, it is pretty interesting
<marxjohnson> yes that's true, I've never found the top panel an issue myself but I see  your point
<BluesKaj> error, for multimedia , install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<cablop> also vlc media player
<cablop> welll.... now my question
<BluesKaj> I'm testing xbmc on 11.10 and it seems to be working well, altho VLC is still set as the default for video and audio file extns
<cablop> what is recommended for windows live mesenger? i was trying that kmess, nbut fails to connect
<marxjohnson> cablop: Kopete
<chonlatee> Kopete is the best
<cablop> i never got to understand kopete...
<marxjohnson> it's just a multi-protocol messenger like Pidgin
<marxjohnson> or Trillian
<BluesKaj> cablop, AMSN might work
<cablop> oooooooohhhhh noooooo xD
<chonlatee> emesene
<cablop> nah, emesene depends on papyon library that fails a lot if you use wireless
<cablop> marxjohnson: trillian? how tril;lian in linux?
<Aterus> Hello everyone. I'm new whn it comes to Linux and i have a major problem.
<BluesKaj> aims aren't my thin anyway
<marxjohnson> cablop: I dont think you can, except perhaps through WINE, I was just giving an example to explain what Kopete is like
<Aterus> I've switched from Ubuntu Gnome to Fedora
<BluesKaj> ask away Aterus
<cablop> aaaa
<Aterus> got bored of that and switched to Kubuntu
<chonlatee> good choice
<cablop> aham, and the problem is...
<Aterus> now when i tried to login i get an error saying that my saved gnome sessions is no longer valid
<cablop> well, if you are in kubuntu the session is kde
<Aterus> i tried choose "Default" session, KDE Plasma worspace session and still thesame
<Aterus> nothing changes, i get the same message
<cablop> install gnome for a little moment
<cablop> then enter and fix the gnome issues, log out then log in kde
<chonlatee> i use gnome before
<chonlatee> now i use kubuntu
<chonlatee> i love kde
<Aterus> but what is this exact issue?
<BluesKaj> Aterus, perhaps a pure kde solution is in order... do you have a / and /home separate partitions
<BluesKaj> ?
<Aterus> yes. I suspect the setting left over from my previous Ubuntu+Gnome installation are causing this
<tsimpson> look in ~/ for "hidden" files/folders related to GTK/GNOME
<tsimpson> I guess remove them
<cablop> huh weird to see that amsn still around
<cablop> sigh
<sithlord48> Aterus:  i would backup and then remove ~/.gnome and ~/.kde and give it a go that way
<chonlatee> agree with tsimpson
<sithlord48> and btw morning all
<Aterus> ok, i'll have to boot in to a Live CD for this. I'll give a shout how it all goes. Thanks everyone
<chonlatee> what your favorite music player
<tsimpson> !poll | chonlatee
<ubottu> chonlatee: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tsimpson> but it's amarok of course
<BluesKaj> cablop, it's not weird , it's surprising how many ppl still use XP and need MSN
<cablop> well XP was much better than vista
<BluesKaj> no argument there
<tsimpson> no, XP was less bad than vista
<cablop> but amsn.....
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, :)
<cablop> nah, xp is one of the few gfood os from ms
<BluesKaj> W7 is less bad than the rest then
<cablop> and 7 is good too
<cablop> it depends in your criteria
<sithlord48> idk 7 reminds me way to much of a kde interface...
<marxjohnson> sithlord48: and that's a bad thing? :-)
<sithlord48> marxjohnson: yes , there seams to be old kde4 bugs too.. like plasma-desktop showing up in the Fancy window switcher..
<sithlord48> that has me worried..
<BluesKaj> I've resisted the temptation to install W7 just for netflix , but I see rumours about chrome/chromium handling netflix natively soon
<cjohnston> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> apachelogger: I see that more of the blueprints have been accepted, however they still arent showing up as they aren't in the proper format
<apachelogger> cjohnston: #kubuntu-devel
<error> what version of flash do i need ? http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<sithlord48> error. sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer <- run in konsole
<error> hummm
<sithlord48> thats the "proper" way to dl it from adobe's site :P
<error> im a noob.
<error> no idea how to get to console
<sithlord48> its ok were here to help
<error> is that the K bar?
<sithlord48> k menu .
<error> ok.. i know where thats at
<chonlatee> or alt+f2
<chonlatee> and typed terminal
<tsimpson> you don't need to use the console
<BluesKaj> chonlatee, pls one thingat a time
<sithlord48> no type in konsole
<error> ah
<tsimpson> it's in the normal package manager
<sithlord48> well it really don't matter one is its name and one its descrtption you can can use either to find it :D
<sithlord48> error:  please close browsers first
<cablop> the problem with kopete is
<cablop> it is not placing an icon in my tray
<chonlatee> cablop, you can cuztomize it.
<cablop> where?
<cablop> ah, i mean in my gnome tray
<cablop> in kde works nice
<BluesKaj> cablop, do you have any system trays enabled ?
<cablop> but i thought the trays were universal
<cablop> i have trays
<cablop> one tray
<BluesKaj> cablop, we don't support gnome here
<cablop> mmm
<cablop> but i'm talking about the tray
<cablop> isn't that a standard?
<tsimpson> no
<tsimpson> you'd think, but not
<tsimpson> and in Gnome is't really the "system notification area" rather than the "system tray"
<tsimpson> freedesktop.org is working on a standard though, I think...
<Aterus> can anyone shine a light on how to delete file/folder from a home folder using live CD?
<tsimpson> you don't need to use the live CD for that
<tsimpson> but if you insist, mount your /home partition somewhere and delete as normal, but from the mounted location
<Aterus> well i can't log in to Kubuntu normaly or in to safe mode
<Aterus> right...well it was automatically mounted
<Aterus> when i log in to the Live CD
<Aterus> but it doesn't allow to delete anything
<tsimpson> you'll want to become root, as your user doesn't exist on the live session
<Aterus> in command line?
<tsimpson> so use "kdesudo dolphin" for GUI, or just "sudo -i" for a console shell
<Aterus> is gconf folder also part of gnome?
<tsimpson> yes
<tsimpson> gconf is the system gnome uses to store settings/configuration
<Aterus> well i got 5 folders removed that relate to gnome. Hopefully it worked.
<elkng> there was strange DE in 10.11 is it the same in 11.04 ?
<cablop> ok, kopete icon is working now
<elkng> there was only one big menu not like KDE with "K" button in left bottom corner, but many big buttons around desktop
<elkng> is it the same in 11.04 ?
<elkng> like in 3.5.x
<elkng> and in 10.11 panel was at the top, strange
<elkng> like in GNOME
<elkng> it was trouble some to use it =)
<elkng> what kind of DE in 11.04, how it looks like ? is panel with button "K" at the bottom ?
<tsimpson> it should always be at the bottom
<tsimpson> and should always have been
<tsimpson> unless maybe you're talking about the netbook interface, I haven't really seen much of it
<elkng> but in 10.11 it was at the top, and many big buttons for fast running applications was at the center, this was very strange
<BluesKaj> elkng, I'm running 11.10 on a desktop pc and all normal, the same as 11.04
<elkng> "netbook" <- yea, I installed it on netbook, maybe it was it
<tsimpson> you can change back to the "desktop" interface if you want, though I'm on 10.04 so I don't remember how
<elkng> so is it change interface and behaviour in netbook ?
<elkng> ok, how to change to "it on netbook, maybe it was it"
<elkng> ok, how to change to "desktop" interface ?
<tsimpson> look in System Settings, it'll probably be there somewhere
<cablop> is there any kopete ppa out there?
<tsimpson> maybe in Workspace Appearance
<elkng> now mistery is solved =), it was first time I loaded kubuntu since 7.04, and it was quite frustrating
<elkng> thanks
<Aterus> tsimpson - no luck, but i found something that might be a clue. When i try to login normally, i get this error message: Kstartupconfig does not exist or fials. The error code is  Check your isntallation@
<tsimpson> Aterus: make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed, you seem to be missing some programs
<cablop> ok it seems there's no kopete ppa
<Aterus> how can that be done? i mean i installed from live CD, i expected it to have everything...
<tsimpson> cablop: kopete is part of kdenetwork, which is a part of the KDE SC release
<Aterus> just a hunch
<Aterus> would it be wise to delete everything on the home drive appart from my personal files
<Aterus> and then reinstall
<cablop> tsimpson: then...
<tsimpson> Aterus: chroot into your installation and make sure it's installed
<tsimpson> cablop: so you won't find a PPA with "kopete", but "kdenetwork". like one of the Kubuntu PPAs
<Aterus> a bit more giudance? im confused about this chroot deal...
<cablop> ah i see, then kdenetwork ppa
<tsimpson> !kppa
<ubottu> Kubuntu has several different PPA's for those who want to test or upgrade to the latest version. More information on the available Kubuntu PPA's can be found here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs
<cablop> thanks :)
<Aterus> tsimposon - can you by any chance give a bit more guidance on this one. I'm still poorly versed with the intricated workings of Linux...what is this dal with chroot?
<tsimpson> Aterus: mount your root system somewhere, if it's not already mounted. then use "sudo chroot /where/it/mounted", then you will be running inside your installed system
<tsimpson> you can then use apt-get as normal
<Aterus> oh. ok
<Quintasan> I recommend doing mount -o bind /dev /where/it/mounted/dev beforehand
<cablop> i'll stick with normal repos then
<cablop> thanks
<cablop> see ya
<securityxxxpert_> Anybody having issues with their box locking up entirely when trying to download files with firefox on Kububuntu 11.04
<Aterus> how can i know if it worked? i go a 'bach: no job control in this shell' response
<tsimpson> Aterus: do you see a prompt?
<Aterus> not really, under the bash response there is nothing
<tsimpson> do any commands work, like "ls"?
<Aterus> no, just drops me to the next line
<tsimpson> ok, try pressing Ctrl-D or Ctrl-C to drop back out
<Aterus> i tried running apt-get in a new tab
<tsimpson> a new tab won't start in the chroot
<Aterus> ok Ctrl+C did the trick
<Aterus> does this mean the chroot command worked or did i loose it?
<tsimpson> it must have failed
<tsimpson> Aterus: try running each of these commands in sequence to get to a chroot session http://paste.ubuntu.com/624389/
<Aterus> i added kdesudo before chroot, because running it without is says that operation is not permitted
<BluesKaj> securityxxxpert_, what kinds of files?
<tsimpson> changing /dev/my_root and /mnt where appropriate
<kevin_b> Hello guys!
<kevin_b> Do some of you get a mouse bug ?
<kevin_b> which can only be soved by log out and log in again
<kevin_b> even kwin  --replace is a workaround only for 5 secs
<securityxxxpert_> BluesKaj: Any to my knowledge.
<BluesKaj> securityxxxpert_, have you tried using a different browser ?
<securityxxxpert_> BluesKaj: Yeah that works fine.  Just wondering if it can be addressed with firefox
<BluesKaj> then it's a FF bug , which version , securityxxxpert_ ?
<securityxxxpert_> BluesKaj: stand by
<securityxxxpert_> BluesKaj: 4.0.1
<BluesKaj> securityxxxpert_, and what kubuntu version ?
<securityxxxpert_> BluesKaj:  11.04
<BluesKaj> hmm, FF version 5 is in the repos I believe , perhaps time to upgrade
<securityxxxpert_> BluesKaj:  I will try that and let you know
<securityxxxpert_> BluesKaj: I am not seeing Firefox 5
<securityxxxpert_> BluesKaj:  How did you update yours
<BluesKaj> I'm on11.10 , but i;m quite 4.01 needs an upgrade to 4.6 or some such
<BluesKaj> sure
<DarthFrog> I note that KDE SC 4.64 is in the Kubuntu repos today.
<BluesKaj> yup. DarthFrog ..have it on my other box
<BluesKaj> hmm securityxxxpert_ , strange 4.01 is the default FF on 11.04
<BluesKaj> securityxxxpert_, do you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed ?
<securityxxxpert_> BluesKaj: Not sure.  Recently converted from Gnome
<BluesKaj> well then ubuntu-restricted-extras , is basically the same , securityxxxpert_
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<securityxxxpert_> BluesKaj: Thanks for your help, I guess I will just use a diff browser to download stuff.  PITA, but it works
<BluesKaj> not sure exactly , but could the lack of plugins somehow crash /freeze his pc when trying to DL with a browser
<BluesKaj> securityxxxpert_, you could always use wget to DL stuff from sites
<BluesKaj> !wget
<BluesKaj> !info wget
<ubottu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.12-2.1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 251 kB, installed size 552 kB
<BluesKaj> securityxxxpert_, in   the konsole you type wget , then the URL or address of the app and it will down load to your /home/user/downlods by default
<tsimpson> wget will download to the current directory by default
<BluesKaj> youtube-dl is another cli app that does it
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, yes, I stand corrected
<BluesKaj> and curl as well
<RVN> why is 11.04 a piece of crap. Even after a clean install, everything is broken.
<BluesKaj> youtube-dl works with youtube flash only afaik
<BluesKaj> RVN, nice statement , maybe if you had a question ?
<RVN> *why is 11.04 a piece of crap?
<RVN> so buggy
<RVN> doesn't mount drives properly, can't seek in progress bar when playing music anywhere
<RVN> even the screensaver freezes
<RVN> and much more
<RVN> ..hangs on shutdown
<RVN> randomly
<soee> RVN, works perfect for me
<RVN> weird
<soee> RVN, did you upgraded ?
<RVN> first I upgraded
<RVN> but it was broken
<RVN> then I did a clean install
<RVN> still bad
<soee> ati/nvidia ?
<RVN> intel
<soee> ah never used intetl, but there were some problems with intels i think
<RVN> ya but there are so many other problems
<RVN> 10.10 was fine
<RVN> 11.04 is just bad
<BluesKaj> RVN, in the konsole , sudo lshw -C video , look at the product line
<soee> well i was running 11.04 with uniny 2 months ago and for me it was slow, but after switch to Kubuntu all works fine and fast
<RVN> Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<soee> i love Muon Package Manager :D
<BluesKaj> RVN, this might help you : http://ubuntuku.org/31/bugs-fix-kubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-kwin-crashes-when-opengl-screensaver-exits/
<RVN> ok
<RVN> i guess i gotta restart
<RVN> whatever
<RVN> no difference
<BluesKaj> RVN, look in the kmenu > apps>settings> additional drivers ...is there a recommended driver ?
<RVN> nope
<RVN> empty
<RVN> anyways, the main problem is seeking the progress bar when playing music
<RVN> that's what pisse sme off the most
<RVN> I read it had something to do with phonon
<RVN> also copying mounting the mp3 player
<RVN> and copying my music to it doesn't work like it used to
<BluesKaj> RVN, check if you have pulseaudio installed, also open alsamixer in the konsole and make sure all ctrls are turned up ...pulseaudio is ok if you have a pci soundcard installed with fancy oprions , otherwise it's redundant
<RVN> BlesKaj, pulseaudio is installed
<BluesKaj> RVN, also install kubuntu-restricted-extras for multimedia codecs and plugins including flash and java
<RVN> I did
<RVN> lol
<BluesKaj> ok remove pulseaudio and setup phonon in system settings>multimedia
<BluesKaj> that's quite bit to do so I'll leave you to it for a few mins
<RVN> what is GStreamer
<RVN> ?
<RVN> i have gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio installed
<RVN> along with pulseaudio
<RVN> and in the multimedia settings i only see phonon
<BluesKaj> just remove pulseaudio for now
<BluesKaj> click on phonon
<BluesKaj> hi Daskreech :)
<RVN> BluesKaj, so what do I do with phonon exactly
<RVN> ?
<Daskreech> Hello BluesKaj
<Daskreech> howare you?
<BluesKaj> good thanks Daskreech , and you ?
<BluesKaj> look at the list of devices in music , check them for sounds using the test button
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Very tired and rushed
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, bummer :(
<Daskreech> How are you?
<BluesKaj> fine thanks
<BluesKaj> RVN, I'll repeat , look at the list of devices in music , check them for sounds using the test button
<BluesKaj> in phonon
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Good :)
<RVN> BluesKaj, there's a bunch of devices and they pretty much all work except for the HDMI because I don't have anything connected HDMI
<BluesKaj> RVN, yup that's normal , test your speakers with this command in the konsole as a final test:  speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<RVN> BluesKaj, it works but I don't have a problem with the sound
<RVN> it's seeking the progress bar
<RVN> in amarok or any player
<RVN> most of the time it doesn't allow me to
<BluesKaj> try vlc
<ubuntu_user> I have a dell studio 1735 w/ an Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7640S HD16 on /dev/sr0 and I'm looking for a good cd->mp3 ripper. Any suggestions?
 * BluesKaj wonders why ppl still rip to mp3 , even the cheapest players can hold a thousand lossless songs
<error> how do i install flash on kubuntu? im a noob
<error> o wait.. maybe previous msg traffic.
<BluesKaj> error, earlier I mentioned you should install kubuntu-restricted-extras , it contains all the needed codecs and plugins for media and browsers
<error> how do i do this?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_user, try acidrip
<BluesKaj> error, open a konsole in the kmenu>apps>system
<error> thx
<BluesKaj> error, then type or copy and paste , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<error> ok, i found it and clicked it and is it supposed to do anything.. pop up or a confirmation/
<error> ?
<BluesKaj> di you copy and paste what I posted above , then enter
<error> humm ok.. ill go test it in a sec
<error> getting an nvidia driver
<error> ok, system, apps, paste sudo apt-get install kubuntu, -restricted-extras  , ok,, i see it then i click it and it just minimizes
<error> so is it installing?
<ubuntu_user> BluesKaj: Thanks, but that appears to be strictly for dvd's...
<error> forgive me if im a bit slow here guys.. ive been up since 8 am working and its now 2:10 AM and im STILL working.
<error> the joys of 25 hour guard duty.
<error> brb
<PiotrN> I get "Failed to download http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main amd64 Packages 404  Not Found", is there something wrong with repos ?
<error> another noob question
<PiotrN>  though uppon further inspection, the repo was read...
<error> if i right click an empty space to bring up a menu and then i left click off to the side to close it , it will make this concrete looking shattering effect. how do i turn this off?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_user, user well, check in your package manager ..there's plenty to choose from
<error> i just want menus to close,, not shatter into pieces and go away
<PiotrN> try in your system settins -> effects -> and there browse all effects tab
<error> roger.. thank you
<PiotrN> i'm Piotr, not roger... ;)
<PiotrN> not Roger*
<ubuntu_user> BluesKaj: right. have been doing that. just a little confused as to why my dying desktop with failing hardware has been quicker and more reliable about ripping than my new-ish lapotp.
<error> ah much better
<BluesKaj> well, gotta go ...later
<disposable> when i try to mount a nfs v3 share (rw,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash) from a freshly installed natty (with -o users,auto,vers=3), all i get is "rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking". when i try to start stat.d, i get "Warning: Fake initctl called, doing nothing". statd isn't running and can't be started, setting "NEED_STATD=yes" in /etc/default/nfs-common does not start it either when i try to mount. mounting with "-o nolock" w
<error> how do you open a tar.gz file?
<disposable> error: from commandline by typing "tar xvzf file.tar.gz"
<error> hummm
<disposable> error: if you need gui, use Ark
<error> whats ark?
<disposable> error: just do a right-click on the archive and select Extract here.
<error> k
<phoenixf> hi everybody
<phoenixf> I'm new user
<phoenixf> and
<phoenixf> need fax program
<phoenixf> any body knows
<DarthFrog> phoenixf:  Have a look at Hylafax.
<phoenixf> a fax program name
<phoenixf> it didnt work
<phoenixf> or ı can isntall
<phoenixf> ı can not istall
<michael> Hi
<Linkmaster> hey
<PiotrN> kdepim 4.6 is not in repos ? kde updated itself to 4.6.4, but pim stays at 4.4.6, i though it was released with the .4 update
<PiotrN> in fact, most kdepim apps and libs are on 4.4.4
<yofel> PiotrN: we're still working on PIM 4.6, and for natty it's not something we can put into -updates so you'll probably see it in the backports PPA soon
<PiotrN> yofel: thanks, i'm looking forward to it :)
<Guest72538> hi friends
<Guest72538> I am newer here
<OerHeks> hi Guest72538
<alivePerson1234> im having trouble using kdevelop, lines like #include <KApplication> can't find the right include files, should i have added more paths to .bashrc or something?
<mick-mick> hallo friends
<mick-mick> is there anybody there?
<alivePerson1234> sure
<mick-mick> oh! that's good
<mick-mick> I am alive too
<alivePerson1234> :)
<mick-mick> :)
<mick-mick> I am testing this new version of kubuntu
<mick-mick> hi manifold
<alivePerson1234> i think ill upgrade to the new version right now actually
<mick-mick> which version do you use, alive?
<alivePerson1234> 4.6.2 and im upgrading to 4.6.4
<mick-mick> is it Ubuntu?
<alivePerson1234> yes
<mick-mick> but I use 9.04
<alivePerson1234> 11.04 here
<mick-mick> in my job I use 11.04 server
<alivePerson1234> ive never played with server versions, but i do have plenty of server-side things
<mick-mick> you may be have a lot of experience in Linux, isn't it, Alive?
<mick-mick> I am newer on LInux
<alivePerson1234> idk, compared to what is the question lol
<mick-mick> I work with VB in Linux - Wine
<alivePerson1234> that sounds horrible
<mick-mick> yes, it is
<alivePerson1234> using your ide in wine just... no!
<mick-mick> my boss likes vb6
<mick-mick> all the is made in vb6
<mick-mick> *system
<alivePerson1234> i was trying to get kdevelop to work right now, #include <kapplication> and other lines like that aren't working
<n4rco> hi
<alivePerson1234> hi
<mick-mick> kdevelop is like monodevelop?
<mick-mick> hi n4rco
<alivePerson1234> its another ide, like eclipse
<mick-mick> for java
<mick-mick> ?
<alivePerson1234> its for a lot of things, like c++ usually, netbeans is java
<mick-mick> I am beginning C#
<mick-mick> nice to meet you, alive
<alivePerson1234> yup
<alivePerson1234> my update is going at 100kb/s :'(
<mick-mick> yup? what does it mean? (pardon, my english lack)
<mick-mick> ah
<alivePerson1234> it means i agree that it is nice to meet me lol
<mick-mick> ah!
<mick-mick> ok
<mick-mick> now I am going to back the studies
<alivePerson1234> bye
<mick-mick> bye have a good night
<alivePerson1234> cya
<mick-mick> hi friends
<error> test
<Bauldrick> my fan is running seemingly at full speed in my laptop running natty, and is hot - the battery life is about 40 mins, compared to about 3-4 hrs running windows....
<Bauldrick> any suggestions as to what's going on? top shows load average as 0.22 isn't that high for nothing running? apart from quassel
<mick-mick> hi
<mick-mick> :(
<peter__> hi guys, room for a noob here ?
<mick-mick> hi
<mick-mick> peter
<mick-mick> what is a noob?
<peter__> newbie
<mick-mick> welcome
<mick-mick> I am newer here
<mick-mick> very interesting programm
<peter__> you using vanilla ubuntu ?
<mick-mick> karmic
<peter__> kk, I just installed kubuntu and it's great
<mick-mick> yess
<mick-mick> me too
<mick-mick> where are you from, peter?
<peter__> I'm dual booting with gnome 3 as my other OS
<peter__> York in the UK
<mick-mick> nice to meet you. what was your other OS?
<peter__> just natty install with Unity
<mick-mick> I use natty in my job
<peter__> don't like Unity :(
<mick-mick> ubuntu server 11.04
<peter__> cool
<mick-mick> yes
<mick-mick> it is
<mick-mick> with a service like Terminal server
<mick-mick> but for nx
<mick-mick> how long do you use linux?
<peter__> where you from, if I may ask ?
<mick-mick> ah. ok
<mick-mick> I am from Brazil - São Paulo
<peter__> only a moth or so this time but I used it in the days of Suse 8
<mick-mick> you have installed it yourself?
<mick-mick> *have you
<peter__> yes
<mick-mick> now I had liked to use linux than windows
<mick-mick> but my wife unlike it
<peter__> bill gates would cry if he saw how good kubuntu is
<Unit193> peter__: He'll just copy it :P
<mick-mick> you're right
<mick-mick> now all software free
<peter__> windows 9 then eh , hehehe
<mick-mick> are you a programmer?
<peter__> I try to be
<mick-mick> cool
<mick-mick> hope been
<mick-mick> I tried and now I am
<mick-mick> just a little
<mick-mick> with Visual Basic 6
<mick-mick> but I can work in the company
<mick-mick> with it
<petete> VB ouch ;)
<mick-mick> i use it for while in Wine
<mick-mick> yes
<mick-mick> but I want to learn C#
<peter__> pick up some c++ books from a torrent site and use KDevelop to learn it, you will enjoy it
<mick-mick> thks
<mick-mick> I will do this!
<mick-mick> I am leaning english still
<peter__> you can learn C# too
<mick-mick> and all matter are in english
<mick-mick> matters
<petete> reading technical books is a great way to learn both
<petete> they usually use simple english
<mick-mick> I was into a bookstore
<peter__> if you can get the C++/C# book for Dummies, they will teach you basic, easy to understand
<mick-mick> I had read C
<mick-mick> some years ago
<Skwiggs> hey guys, anyone on that has had to recover a ubuntu that ws installed on an external drive?
<peter__> C++ is prolly the most common language these days I think
<mick-mick> thks, peter and petete
<peter__> not here Skwiggs, sorry
<mick-mick> my boss likes vb6 and msaccess
<mick-mick> and the system is wrote so
<petete> Skwiggs: did you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Skwiggs> yeah i don't want to lose my stuff but it's on a petition i can no longer get to
<Skwiggs> lol *partition
<Skwiggs> looking now thanks
<mick-mick> my name is MIguel
<mick-mick> had you made any software yet, peter?
<mick-mick> ever
<Skwiggs> in gteneral has anyone had to re-install ubuntu and knows how it handles filled partitions?
<peter__> one or 2 small applications for my own use
<mick-mick> cool
<peter__> Skwiggs, it should ask you where you want to install and what parts to use mate
<Skwiggs> yeah just kinda worried it'll decide to erase the partition for the new instance.. oh well
<peter__> and if you have an OS on the filled part, grub should pick it up
<Skwiggs> so startign with a live cd should be all i need then.. okay thanks i'll try
<peter__> make sure you choose the third option to install it where you want it and you should be fine
<peter__> you still there Miguel ?
<mick-mick> hey,peter. I am
<peter__> If you use access at work you can always use Libre Office to access the files or make any changes you need you know
<mick-mick> I had installed winetricks
<mick-mick> and then msjet40 and MDAC28
<peter__> ok, I didn't know whether you knew that Libre Office will handle msaccess files
<mick-mick> ah@! pardon. Now I understood!
<mick-mick> Libreaccess is like openoffice?
<peter__> yes
<mick-mick> is it good?
<peter__> yes, very good
<mick-mick> I will get it, then. thanks you
<mick-mick> (libre - free ?)
<mick-mick> (español)
<peter__> libre should be installed if you upgrade to 11.04
<mick-mick> in the server version the softwares aren' t not installed
<peter__> it replaced O[enOffice
<mick-mick> automatically
<claydoh> libreoffice-base doesn't really handle access files, I don't think
<mick-mick> here there is a BROffice
<mick-mick> BR- Brazil
<peter__> anyway, I must log now guys, nice to meet you all
<mick-mick> hi xien
#kubuntu 2011-06-12
<petete> give kexi a try too
<petete> it's the best koffice program imo
<reisio> KDE4 going to run okay on 500MB RAM?
<reisio> 2GHz+ proc
<tsimpson> don't see why not
<tsimpson> depending on what graphics card/chip you have, you may have issue with all the fancy effects, but they work fine on my little intel chip
<reisio> k I'll keep it in the running, thanks
<reisio> yeah these people will be okay without the effects :)
<reisio> although it'd be cute if they worked, heh
<tsimpson> I tend to turn them off after a couple of months, get bored with windows wobbling
<reisio> I've never cared for fancy effects, but people I know seem to like them :p
<reisio> and they're good for a few minutes of amusement
<reisio> I still have copies of Novell's original Xgl demo vids
<reisio> including the narrator guy saying something like "so there you have it, yeah... not really like USEFUL for all that much, but... yeah"
<reisio> graphics acceleration in general though, sure :)
<zarzar> how come the monospace font doesn't render (hinting) the same as all the other fonts?
<C_Smith> Hey, I'm trying to get Wine 1.2 to work on Kubuntu, and it seemed to work, but it doesn't seem to have made the /home/<name>/.wine/ directory, is there any way it made it somewhere else, or if not,  that I can completely remove Wine and restart?
<C_Smith> is anyone answering questions here?
<KimLaroux> sometimes, but it's more often than not very quiet
<KimLaroux> I guess it's all a question of waiting till someone that actually knows the answer pass by
<C_Smith> hmmmm, true, and I've had success with regular Ubuntu, guess I'll try another derivitive.
<valorie> it's Saturday night, and the Europeans aren't up yet
<valorie> Americans are out doing something fun
<rww> lies!
<C_Smith> Americans are likely out partying.
<valorie> partying = fun
<valorie> I hope
<KimLaroux> it's an urban legend
 * valorie is drinking wine, at least, and listening to birdsong
<KimLaroux> I'm drinking cold green tea (eww..), listening to Dubstep, and teaching myself C.
<valorie> I mean, if working on the Amarok Handbook doesn't qualify as fun,. what does?
<KimLaroux> wait, we're Saturday?
<valorie> Saturday here, all day
<valorie> evening now
<nodragon> morning
<jmichaelx> all of this is OT!!! i should turn you all in!!!
<valorie> dang
<SIR_Taco> who? what now?
 * jmichaelx ok, ok i take it back
 * valorie sprinkles the fairy-dust moving the OT to #kubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> nothing to see here, move along......
<SIR_Taco> alright.... haha
<jmichaelx> geesh, i liked it better with the OT convo
<jmichaelx> that will teach me not to complain..
<KimLaroux> there's actually a #kubuntu-offtopic channel?
<jmichaelx> KimLaroux: there is
 * KimLaroux raises an eyebrow.
<jmichaelx> sometimes lively, sometimes dead
<SIR_Taco> what happens if you mention Kubuntu in the kubuntu off-topic channel?
<rww> If it's like #ubuntu-offtopic and you're asking for support, you'd get poked to #kubuntu. Hopefully it's not like #ubuntu-offtopic though, we're all nuts in there.
<KimLaroux> sounds... great
<SIR_Taco> haha
<jmichaelx> SIR_Taco: mentioning kubuntu in kubuntu-offtopic, would be trying to bring things onto the topic the channel was designed to get away from, therefore making your topic again off-topic
<jmichaelx> SIR_Taco: you would just be kicked back to #kubuntu
<jmichaelx> :-D
<SIR_Taco> jmichaelx: I'm glad you found the joke in that :)
<jmichaelx> i did
 * valorie hands out popcorn
<valorie> popcorn is always on topic!
<SIR_Taco> lol
<KimLaroux> I <3 amarok too.
<SIR_Taco> KimLaroux: yes, it's great... don't know why people get all grumpy about the changes in 2.X though
<rww> People don't like change.
<jmichaelx> SIR_Taco: it was kind of bad for a while, but has gradually become really good again
<KimLaroux> Actually, I use Aqualung when I want to listen to a whole album. Why? Because Amarok doesn't have any semblance of gap-less playback. And that just sucks.
<SIR_Taco> jmichaelx: true, but I toughed it out :)
<SIR_Taco> KimLaroux: never used Aqualung.... I'll have to check that out
<KimLaroux> It's a audiophile-level player, supports all sort of DSP plugins and stuff. It was built with quality of playback in mind, no flashy GUI. It doesn't even have laft.fm support.
<SIR_Taco> looks like Gimp and Xmms got together and had a child lol
<KimLaroux> bah, more like it popped out of dark matter or something. It's all standalone, doesn't depend on anything.
<SIR_Taco> it does look interesting, I'll have to give it a try
<SIR_Taco> I'll be back in a minute....
<valorie> gapless is *almost* there
<valorie> if you want to help, show up in the #phonon channel
<KimLaroux> I have all the champagne and glitters waiting for it
<valorie> tdfisher is working on it
<SIR_Taco> this stupid game is going to be the death of me I think
<SIR_Taco> poor erik
<valorie> isn't it 'alas poor Yorick'
<valorie> ?
<SIR_Taco> but it's easier to suffer the slings and arrows of grave mis-communication :)
<valorie> puns+Shakespeare ftw!
<SIR_Taco> haha
<SIR_Taco> valorie: don't worry... I wont bite my thumb at you
<thefosgattecian> join #chat
<SIR_Taco> ok... fun penguin (and Linux by association) related video... makes me laugh http://youtu.be/bnm85jraE8s
<phoenixlzx> anyone using Thinkpad T420?
<phoenixlzx> my touchpad doesn't word
<phoenixlzx> work
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: have you tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad  ?
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: my touchpad hasn't word since I installed kubuntu....
<phoenixlzx> work,sorry
<SIR_Taco> what version?
<phoenixlzx> kubuntu 11.04
<phoenixlzx> touchpad:ultranan multi touchpad
<valorie> I've never had a problem with any of mine
<phoenixlzx> ultranav
<SIR_Taco> http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=191924#c9 http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=191924#c16
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 191924 in Applications "x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.6 and xorg-server-1.4 are incompatible" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<SIR_Taco> seems to be a problem with the xorg.conf file... removing what they suggest in the above posts seems to fix the problem
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: should i edit xorg.conf?
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: I would, yes
<SIR_Taco> seems to be a bug, and that's the work-around.... unless you want to wait for a fix :)
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: is this ok? http://paste.kde.org/81013/
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: i added line 6
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: seems so... did you remove any other lines?
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: no
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: well, give it a shot
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: ok,i will try. thanks a lot
<SIR_Taco> trial and error are good for the learning experience :)
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: X Server down
<phoenixlzx> Fatal Error:No screens found
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: it happens when i installed nvidia nvs4200m driver and run 'nvidia-xconfig'
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: finally i turn off the nvidia optimus in the bios and then it works.
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: hmmm... you could remove the xorg.conf entirely.... it should create a new one next time you boot. Might fix the problem, assuming the fix has been passed down
<SIR_Taco> that's very odd
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: i agree.So i should delet xorg.conf and reboot?
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: it definitely wont hurt anything... with any luck it will re-detect everything, and set the right values
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: then i will continue to try.thanks
<SIR_Taco> np
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: guess what?
<SIR_Taco> what?
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: it still doesn't work...
<SIR_Taco> hmmm
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: i think i have installed the right driver
<SIR_Taco> you don't have the trackpad toggle off, do you? ;)
<phoenixlzx> no,idon't
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: you shouldn't have to install a driver, the synaptic driver is in the kernel
<SIR_Taco> let me go get my laptop out of the car and see what's going on... give me a minute
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: see this...
<phoenixlzx> http://paste.kde.org/81019/
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: well... seems my laptop doesn't have an xorg.conf file... and everything seems to work fine.... but according to the bug report you should remove "CorePointer" and "CoreKeyboard"  from your xorg.conf that you posted earlier (http://paste.kde.org/81013)
<Jigsaw> hey room
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: i deleted the xorg.conf file,so i don't have an xorg.conf file either
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: sudo xorg -configure
<phoenixlzx> Server is already active for display 0....
<ilias> hi all. i am running efax v. 3.0.17 and i want to update to v. 3.2.1 to go over some bugs. is there any way to update using terminal?
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: wont work if you're in KDE/X
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: yes,i'm using KDE
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: you'll have to use the command either by loggin in via "recovery console" or by logging out of KDE and shutting down X
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: can i use nvidia-xconfig?
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: yea, you can use that too
<phoenixlzx> Unable to locate/open X configuration file.  New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: should i edit it?
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: yep, see if those "core" devices are in there as I mentioned above
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: i find them..i should delet them,and add "touchpad"?
<SIR_Taco> so you have: InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"? should be : InputDevice    "Mouse0"
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: yeah,i have done that. I mean,if i should add "InputDevice  TouchPad"
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: I would try it without first, if it doesn't work, then try adding it. (it really should figure all this out on it's own)
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: boot times are good atleast :)
<phoenixlzx> :)
<SIR_Taco> still no mouse?
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco:
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: yas
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: ...http://imagebin.org/157874
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: also this http://imagebin.org/157876
<LINKSWORD2> Hey all, who's up at this time of night?
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: how about: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9740761&postcount=22
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: no one is up, we're all sleeping... you're just dreaming
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> SIR_Taco: I can't get Google Chrome to install. I have tried several times, yet it isn't working.
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: how are you trying to install it?
<Graf_Westerholt> [08:00:13] <LINKSWORD2> Hey all, who's up at this time of night?  ⇐ not night, it is 0802 here. ;)
<LINKSWORD2> It's 00:00 here. lol
<SIR_Taco> it's 02:03 here
<Graf_Westerholt> :)
<Graf_Westerholt> I got up two hours ago.
<phoenixlzx> hmmm,it's just 14:04 here. so i just working.
<LINKSWORD2> By the way, anyone know how to change the clock to 24-hour mode?
<LINKSWORD2> I live by 24 hour mode, and the whole AM/PM thing throws me off. :/
<anonboo> LINKSWORD2, what do you do with an analog clock?
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: still an overlooked bug
<LINKSWORD2> wild, I beat people with analog clocks...
<Graf_Westerholt> Analog clock can have 24 hours, too.
<SIR_Taco> my watch only goes up to XXIV
<wildgoose> my watch battery died so it's a madhatter piece
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, Did you get your drive sorted?
<Graf_Westerholt> I wonder why the box „Set date and time automaically“ is unchecked but my clock is exaclty set. I never set my clock.
<KerrMD> Howdy all, any wine users in the house?
<Graf_Westerholt> Maybe I set a crone job.
<wildgoose> KerrMD, Probably, what's the next question?
<KerrMD> Graf_Westerholt: Perhaps it was set at install?
<SIR_Taco> wine users? or abusers? :P
<Graf_Westerholt> My install is a few years ago. :)
<Graf_Westerholt> !cronjob
<LINKSWORD2> Nope, wildgoose, I just copied the files that I was using to make Kubuntu look like a Mac system onto a USB key, then did a re-install.
<KerrMD> wildgoose: I am running the latest wine (I think) with wow 4.1 and on occasion graphical/sound/input issues whenI alt tab out of and back into the game
<LINKSWORD2> And afterward, installed the files from the USB key.
<KerrMD> full screen mode in opengl with the latest ati drivers
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: it still won't work
<KerrMD> ati radeon hd 5770 iirc
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: while i added "InputDevice  TouchPad" into xorg.conf,should i add something else?
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: i mean,there are mouse and keyboard in origin file,and there also have keyboard and mouse section
<KerrMD> wine is 1.2.2, my mistake
<SIR_Taco> hmm
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: just for fun (to set my mind at ease, that the mouse is actually working).... open Konsole (Alt-F2 -> type: "konsole"), then type: sudo cat /dev/input/mouse0 and run your finger over the trackpad... you should end up with a bunch of odd symbols... hit CTRL-C to stop it
<KerrMD> Would any of you know of a room here thet deals with basic computer support? I used to be in a M$ chat room PCHC back in the day and kind of miss helping others in computer or tech areas.
<phoenixlzx> lol.................................................................
<KerrMD> "?/
<SIR_Taco> KerrMD: what would you like to know?
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: http://imagebin.org/157878
<KerrMD> SIR_Taco:  nothing, I used to be an op in PCHC and was hoping to get into the support game again. If at least, in chat form
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: so i think whether i should add an "InputDevice"Section for TouchPad if i added it
<ilias> hi all. i am trying to update a package but i recieved ths error http://paste.ubuntu.com/624923/. Any idea to go over this problem?
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: but do you get output with the 'cat' command I mentioned for mouse0?
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: a bunch of "????"
<KerrMD> ilias: did you try --force?
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: that's for my laser mouse,not trackpad
<ilias> no. give me details for it plz.
<KerrMD> or try purging. It looks  like it's trying to overwrite itsenf
<KerrMD> itself
<KerrMD> sudo apt-get purge efax-gtk
<KerrMD> then sudo apt-get install efax-gtk
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: ok... but it gave you ????? for the trackpad or the mouse?
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: i move the mouse,and it poured many lines of "????",but i use tackpad,it has no reaction
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: ok... what do you have for devices under /dev/input ?
<SIR_Taco> ignore event devices....
<phoenixlzx> by-id     mice    touchchip-1-1.3 by-path    mouse0
<ilias> ok. i 'll try it and i 'll report the result. one more thing for now. to update efax i installed eugenesan repos. i rebooted and i know i recieved a warning from system notifications to get some security and bug updates. i gave yes. i see that eugenesan repos something install in my system. is that safe?
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: by-id  mice  touchchip-1-1.3  by-path  mouse0
<ilias> actually the update wasnt completed because of the same problem. efax cannot be updated.
<KerrMD> eugenesan, I am not familiar with that or the program you are trying to install. I am  just going by the output you posted.
<Bugsbane> apachelogger: Does adding the ppa:neon/ppa mean that gwenview, amarok, kate and *all* the apps in neon, will *all* be upgraded to nightly git versions, or do people have to *choose* to install neon versions of specific apps after adding the ppa?...
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: you can try changing the "mouse0" in the xorg.conf to "touchchip-1-1.3"
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: but my mouse?
<ilias> @kerrMD: before i proceed with purge could ypu plz explain me how can i use --force command?
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: and the "InputDevice"Section,how should i change it?
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: when you plug it back in, it should figure it out.... give me a second and I'll mock one up
<SIR_Taco> phoenixlzx: https://launchpad.net/~andrew-woodhead666 https://launchpad.net/~northridge  maybe?
<phoenixlzx> SIR_Taco: sorry,but i have other things to deal with,i will try it next time.Thankyou for your help.
<SIR_Taco> you're welcome... I can't replicate the problem, so it makes it hard to figure out the problem
<KerrMD> Ack, did ilias log?discussion with the wife ... ilias, "man apt-get" without the quotes
<ilias> well,well,well. i gave purge and then install but look here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/624942/
<SIR_Taco> ilias: did you try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"?
<ilias> no, do i have to do it now?
<SIR_Taco> ilias: I would try it, yes
<ilias> i did it. now what?
<ilias> again -install?
<jussi> ilias: thats a packaging error. are you using some ppa?
<ilias> yep
<SIR_Taco> did it give an error? or any other feedback?
<ilias> no nothing.
<ilias> no answer after sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ilias> and when i gave install i got the same errors
<jussi> ilias: is this a production system?
<ilias> and now i dont have installed either my previous version!
<KerrMD> Thanks for picking up my slack guys. Domestics....
<ilias> what you mean a production system?
<KerrMD> and please advise me if iI've lapsed in my advice
<jussi> ilias: is the system used for important production, ie. if its broken, then how many people suffer? :D
<SIR_Taco> ok... it's far too late/early... (3am)... need to go to bed...
<KerrMD> night SIR_Taco sleep well
<ilias> just me. but i have to make it from the begin
<jussi> ilias: try this: sudo apt-get remove efax && sudo apt-get install efax-gtk
<KerrMD> jussi: , no purge?
<jussi> KerrMD: purge shouldnt be necessry
<ilias> looks like it worked!
<jussi> now check of it actually did work :D
<ilias> no error message now. should be installed the new version
<jussi> ie. does the program function
<KerrMD> jussi:  I just ask because I would. never hurts if you're removing
<ilias> wait
<jussi> KerrMD: purge would remove config files, and its possible he doesnt want that
<KerrMD> I had an instance recently where a remove then purge made the diff but that was with ati divers
<KerrMD> drivers
<jussi> KerrMD: in his situation, it shouldnt matter.
<KerrMD> jussi: just the configs for that program yes?
<ilias> yep it's the new version remembering my old settings (maybe efaxrc wasn't removed) and it find the modem as the previous did it.
<KerrMD> jussi: You are saying that a config file could, in no way, be the issue?
<jussi>        purge           purge is identical to remove except that packages are removed and purged (any configuration files are deleted too).
<KerrMD> jussi: I know
<jussi> KerrMD: for the pastebin problem he had, I would say so.
<ilias> so, thanks, do i need anything else to do?
<ilias> and finally solved as i have read googling the issue of sending *.ps files.
<jussi> KerrMD: the apt-get issue was a conflict of files between 2 packages. we removed the first and installed the second
<ilias> thank you very much guys for your help. i have to say once again how helpful you are always!
<ilias> do i need anything else to do?
<LINKSWORD2> Well, that didn't go according to plan...
<LINKSWORD2> For reasons unknown, I'm unable to install anything new to my system.
<LINKSWORD2> wildgoose: I'm not able to install Google Chrome, or Pidgin IM.
<LINKSWORD2> Sorry for not responding earlier. I'm working on 3 computers at once.
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, What error are you running into
<LINKSWORD2> No error at all, it just doesn't install.
<LINKSWORD2> When I download Chrome to install it, it runs GDebi Package Installer, and appears to install, but it doesn't complete.
<LINKSWORD2> After it appears to install, I have checked the programs lists, and Google Chrome is not listed.
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, What happens if you sudo apt-get install?
<LINKSWORD2> I would need the appropriate command line for that.
<Graf_Westerholt> !chrome
<LINKSWORD2> Konsole: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<LINKSWORD2>  google-chrome-stable : Depends: libcurl3 but it is not going to be installed
<LINKSWORD2> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<LINKSWORD2> GAH!!!! I've tried the solutions it recommends, and it's giving me more errors
<LINKSWORD2> Same stuff.
<Graf_Westerholt> LINKSWORD2, please pastebin the output.
<LINKSWORD2> I've already put the output up on here.
<wildgoose> !history
<wildgoose> !nolove
<LINKSWORD2> pastebin.Kubuntu.com
<LINKSWORD2> .... Fail.
<Graf_Westerholt> LINKSWORD2, the output of  'apt-get -f install'?
<LINKSWORD2> Time for a new one...
<LINKSWORD2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/624989/
<Graf_Westerholt> You should not rune 'apt-get -f install google-chrome-stable' You should run 'apt-get -f install' with no packages.
<Graf_Westerholt> LINKSWORD2 google-chrome-stable is installed.
<LINKSWORD2> That's not the case. It says it is installed, but it is NOT in the programs directories.
<Graf_Westerholt> Run 'google-crome' or 'crome' from the commandline.
<Graf_Westerholt> *chrome of course.
<LINKSWORD2> What command, specifically?
<Graf_Westerholt> Sorry LINKSWORD2?
<LINKSWORD2> Is it just "run google-chrome" or something?
<Graf_Westerholt> ok, you do not know how to use the command line?
<Graf_Westerholt> Just type 'chrome' and hit enter.
<Graf_Westerholt> Without the '
<LINKSWORD2> I can get it to install stuff like Gimp and OpenOffice with commands. But I'm not the most Linux savvy...
<LINKSWORD2> OK, 'google-chrome' worked.
<Graf_Westerholt> fine.
<LINKSWORD2> It's not in the applications menu, however.
<Graf_Westerholt> LINKSWORD2, yes, maybe it is a bug. But I am sure it is in the menu thex next time you start KDE.
<Graf_Westerholt> Not being in the menu means not that it is not installed.
<LINKSWORD2> I've also tried restarting the system a couple times.
<Graf_Westerholt> Try ALT+F2 and type in google-chrome and hit enter.
<LINKSWORD2> I'll try again, and we'll see... But I'm expecting the same results.
<Graf_Westerholt> You do not have to reboot the system.
<Graf_Westerholt> relog in KDE would work.
<LINKSWORD2> Well, it's also 3 AM here. I'm logging off for the night.
<LINKSWORD2> And if the problem persists, I'll attack it from another angle later.
<LINKSWORD2> Sayonara, Graf-san.
<Graf_Westerholt> How can I set the display colour to grey?
<fy_> ping
<pwn4g3> hello everyone, i experience odd behaviour when starting firefox and thundbird. both windows are _not_ maximized. how to turn on maximized on start?
<kubu2> pwn4g3: maximize and then close. next start will be maximized
<pwn4g3> kubu2: tried that, doesn't work :(
<kubu2> pwn4g3: works for me
<pwn4g3> very odd
<Graf_Westerholt> pwn4g3 try the setting for the windows at fullscreen.
<Graf_Westerholt> pwn4g3 right mouse at the title of the window, configure window behaviour.
<Graf_Westerholt> or better advanced.
<Graf_Westerholt> special applikation settings.
<pwn4g3> Graf_Westerholt: got that open, where is the setting?
<pwn4g3> placement?
<Graf_Westerholt> At „geomerty“ check fullscreen.
<Graf_Westerholt> Got it, pwn4g3?
<Graf_Westerholt> or try 'maximised…' instead of 'fullscreen'.
<pwn4g3> yes Graf_Westerholt, thanks a bunch :D
<Graf_Westerholt> np
<pwn4g3> ah, interesting, found the cause
<pwn4g3> 1.) start firefox 2.) drag unmaximized window to upper left corner 3. use the mouse in the lower right corner to resize as much as possible (will snap to edge) 4.) restart
<pwn4g3> no need for special settings
<kubu2> you are really odd..
<kubu2> what you did can be done just as well by clicking max button
<pwn4g3> no kubu2
<pwn4g3> when clicking maximize the window manager will _not_ remember it
<pwn4g3> well, but you are right i am an odd guy nevertheless
<Graf_Westerholt> pwn4g3, works with only maximize it, close, open, window is maximized.
<pwn4g3> doesn't for me for whatever reason
<Graf_Westerholt> that is ok. :) That' bescause I gave you the other way. ;)
<kubu2> pwn4g3: you can even drag window to the top edge and it will maximize for you
<pwn4g3> yea i know kubu2, i love that feature
<pwn4g3> i like placing them half screen next to each other for debugging :)
<szal> pwn4g3: I doubt that, I always open FF maximized, just by having clicked its Maximize button on 1st use
<pwn4g3> oh great, now everyone thinks "there is the idiot that can't maximize a window"
 * szal knows that there can be oddities in window behaviour
<szal> try e.g. LibreOffice..  window sizes of existing documents will be remembered, but try to open a new document maximized, you'll likely fail
<pwn4g3> szal: mine is maximized O.o
<desdenova_> maybe try to reproduce with a new user account? Maybe it has something to do with false permissions in a temp settings folder or document
<szal> pwn4g3: ooh nice, mine too..
<Aterus> Has anyone ran in to an issue when you copy a large file to USB data carrier, the system become very slow and laggy. Even typing lags.
<szal> define 'large'
<Aterus> 7.6GB
<pwn4g3> no Aterus, you mean using dolphin?
<szal> define 'USB data carrier'
<Aterus> USB key
<szal> filesystem?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Aterus> And the copying speed is extremely unstable ranging from 10 Mbps to 500kbps or so
<Aterus> Ext4 on PC and NTFS on the key
<Aterus> i copied large file in ubuntu before and never had this issue
<szal> no idea about NTFS-formatted keys
<Aterus> I think i might take that back. My laptop is playing up. I used a different port and it works flawlesly.
<amichair> !info guarddog natty
<ubottu> Package guarddog does not exist in natty
<amichair> !info guarddog
<amichair> !find guarddog
<ubottu> File guarddog found in kde-icons-mono, openclipart-png, openclipart-svg
<amichair> um, no
<szal> amichair: looks like guarddog is dead, last news on their homepage is from March 2007
<ilias> hi all. does any one know if i have to fix something in kmix to may hear my modem speaker? i have already given M2L2 commands to the modem but i cannot hear it dial or ring.
<pwn4g3> is there a replacement project for guarddog?
<amichair> szal: just looking for the package, guarddog does exactly what it's supposed to so it doesn't really require much updating
<amichair> pwn4g3: from what I gather, it's all ufw and gufw now. Too bad.
<szal> amichair: guarddog requires KDE3, I doubt you'll find that anywhere for Natty ;)
<amichair> unfortunately
<szal> and the description on the homepage says "firewall for KDE 2" ;)
<pwn4g3> hm. i'll give it a shot. what harm can it possibly do? (famous last words)
<amichair> hehe
<pwn4g3> that is some tidy interface -.-
<smose> hi!
<smose> I'm using 10.04 and after latest update X won't start. Is there something i could do?
<Peace-> smose: mm
<Peace-> smose: selecting another kernel
<Peace-> ?
<PiotrN> smose: have you used proprietaty graphisc drivers ?
<PiotrN> proprietaty*
<PiotrN> rry*
<PiotrN> r
<PiotrN> proprietary*
<Who> is there something similiar like caffeine for kubuntu
<mfraz74> what is caffeine? do you mean kaffeine?
<Who> nah caffeine
<Who> A status bar application able to temporarily prevent the activation of both the screensaver and the "sleep" powersaving mode.
<mfraz74> https://launchpad.net/caffeine
<Who> yep
<smoze> Is there a good guide for changing video driver?
<Graf_Westerholt> Who, you can either set a side of the screen that disable the screensaver when you move the mouse to this side or activate other screen edge actions. This will also prevent the srceensaver from became active.
<TJB> hi
<TJB> is KDE *really* better than GNOME?
<Peace-> TJB: kde is different
<Peace-> kde can be what you want
<Peace-> so.. it has more option
<TJB> i keep hearing claims that KDE is the best
<TJB> where is the evidence
<Peace-> i would say it's better for who likes choice
<Peace-> TJB: for example
<Peace-> i can do gnome2 panel on kde in one click
<Graf_Westerholt> TJB, just try it.
<TJB> i wish gnome and kde would merge
<TJB> i hate how apps are made for either gnome or kde
<Peace-> TJB: btw kwin seems to be better on fps
<TJB> just settle your differences
<TJB> sometimes too much choice is a bad things
<TJB> thing
<Peace-> TJB: ok so if you think that keep gnome
<Peace-> i will keep kde :)
<TJB> how can i get kde and gnome t omerge
<TJB> to merge
<Peace-> TJB: kwin has more fps ==> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/how-much-does-unity-gnome-shell-affect-performance/
<TJB> okay
<TJB> i am surprised actually
<Peace-> TJB: have you an old pc?
<TJB> no
<Peace-> TJB: so...
<TJB> i thought GNOME was more lightweight
<Peace-> TJB: well kde seems more heavy because it is complete
<Peace-> it has semantic desktop
<Peace-> so basically you can search words into the file too...
<Peace-> that burns a lots of resources
<Peace-> but if you disable that ...
<alex_> hi
<Graf_Westerholt> Hi, alex_.
<alex_> What is your name?
<Graf_Westerholt> My name is Graf_Westerholt.
<alex_> clear
<alex_> sorry to ask. whom we now speak.
<Graf_Westerholt> Just call me Graf_Westerholt.
<alex_> where you from?
<alex_> excuses are very far
<Graf_Westerholt> alex_, this is an ubuntu-help-channel. Please join #kubuntu-offtopic for anything else.
<Graf_Westerholt> alex_, this is an kubuntu-help-channel. Please join #kubuntu-offtopic for anything else.
<alex_> ok
<alex_> hi
<TJB> hi
<friese> hi
<friese> i want to install https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa on debian wheezy, that repo does include kde 4.6.4 and the new kontact with akonadi or?
<TJB> or you could use ubuntu
<friese> meh
<ratz_> hi folks
<tsimpson> friese: it's specifically made for Kubuntu, you could try it on debian, but I'll most likely explode
<ratz_> i am looking for software in linux which can backup my windows file server etc. Can any one please suggest me what I should do?
<friese> ok
<friese> i know that there is a good posibility, kde may not boot after sth.like this, but does that repo include the "new" kontact 2?
<tsimpson> I don't think it does
<ratz_> anyone who can suggest me any backup server like symantec backup?
<yofel> friese: no, it doesn't
<yofel> The packaging for kdepim2 isn't done yet
<yofel> and it'll be in kubuntu-ppa/backports when it's out
<friese> ok, thx
<ratz_> thanks. i will give it a check
<olskolirc> how do i customize my boot screen on natty please?
<lindux> I'm running the Kubuntu 11.04 live CD and I can't get wifi working. (I also can't get it working on ubuntu 11.04) I've got an HP dm4-1160us notebook. Any suggestions? Is this expected on a live CD?
<lindux> Anyone around?
<TJB> perhaps try ubuntu instead
<lindux> k
<TJB> ubuntu is better anyway
<lindux> TJB - Ha. I'm having the same problem in Ubuntu 11.04 so I might as well try that channel too. Strange because my wifi  is Intel not even broadcom.
<TJB> in that case, try Windows
<TJB> GNU/Linux is a headache
<Peace-> TJB: -.-
<Peace-> why you have said windows when intels works
<TJB> intels?
<Peace-> you have understood
<Peace-> don't you?
<TJB> windows is easier than gnu/linux
<TJB> windows just works
<TJB> i'm just being honest
<davemac> hi guys anyone know how to install libreoffice database application thru apt-get ?
<olskolirc> what do you mean applications davemac ?
<davemac> well i installed the libreoffice package with spreadsheet etc but the db app is greyed out, i assume its not installed
<yofel> davemac: should be libreoffice-base I think
<davemac> ah ok i'll give that a shot cheers chaps
<olskolirc> for sql davemac ?
<Peace-> TJB: this is kubuntu channel
<Peace-> TJB: so... you have deleted the hope of a user
<Peace-> to get linux working in few steps
<Peace-> this is a bad behavior
<Peace-> if you don't know how to help
<Peace-> don't
<Peace-> do it
<TJB> i'm just saying; windows is easier, by far
<olskolirc> lol
<Dragnslcr> I love the smell of troll in the morning
<Graf_Westerholt> [17:51:24] <TJB> i'm just saying; windows is easier, by far  ⇐ that is the reason why I use Linux. ;)
<PiotrN> here it's early evening and trolls dont smell nicely....
<davemac> thanks giys that was the right one to install
<ilias> is there any way when an application crash not to view the report of this crash?
<Peace-> i don't understand people like you TJB have you a life ?
<chachan> I don't think windows is easier than kubuntu
<Peace-> ilias: i guess yes
<ilias> how? can i fix it?
<Peace-> ilias: look on help menu
<Peace-> ilias: there is report bug
<chachan> in fact, configuring the networking is "harder"
<ilias> the help menu of the application?
<Peace-> ilias: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/12/plasma-desktopNB1753.jpg
<yofel> ilias: what do you mean with 'not to view' - do you get  a crash report and don't want that?
<ilias> i found this. how can i disable it
<BluesKaj> TJB, do you have a question about kubuntu or are you just trolling ?
<ilias> yep. i dont want to see the crash screen
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> nice question ilias
<ilias> i know it is interesting. the point is if it customisable!
<yofel> ah, drkonqi... good question...
<ilias> do you know why i want to customise this?
<yofel> does something crash that frequently?
<ilias> yep. kmail. when the shutdown and it is running in system tray
<ilias> yep. kmail. when the system shutdowns and it is running in system tray
<ilias> and i recieve a crash report about akonandi server
<ilias> well, any idea?
<yofel> seriously no idea if that's possible, #kde might know. A brute force way to do it would probably be
<yofel> sudo chmod -x /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi
<yofel> but an update would revert that
<ilias> an update of what?
<kevin_b> Hello guys, i'm affected by this x-server bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/505494
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 505494 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Mouse events fail frequently and unpredictably, requiring kwin restart" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ilias> i gave sudo chmod -x /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi and the system doesnt rely anything
<ilias> is it normal?
<vrubium> Hi guys, i'm reading some interesting articles about owncloud, but i dont quite understand how can i use it, any tip?
<yofel> yes, if it doesn't complain it worked
<yofel> ilias: the file i in kdebase-runtime, so the next KDE update would revert the change
<kevin_b> so I thought about building a new x-server, is there a max version for compatibility with KDE 4.6.last ?
<yofel> ilias: *is in
<yofel> kevin_b: doesn't it say the fix is in 1.8 or later?
<BluesKaj> kevin_b, have you installed the recommended video drivers..I have to ask . if so generate a new xorg.conf file, just substitute gdm with kdm on kubuntu:http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/ubuntu-9-10/xorg-conf-file-create-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<kevin_b> BluesKaj : i'm using fglrx from official repository
<kevin_b> I dont see any advise aboutvideo drivers. Which one would you recommend?
<BluesKaj> fglrx from official repository is probly the right one, did you install it with jockey?
<kevin_b> jockey?
<kevin_b> just run apt-get install fglrx
<DarthFrog> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.2-0ubuntu5 (natty), package size 12 kB, installed size 136 kB
<BluesKaj> kevin_b, kmenu>apps>settings>additonal drivers
<kevin_b> yofel : seems like I have x-server 1.1
<ilias> in kde somebody advise me to use kdebugdialog. any suggestion?
<yofel> kevin_b: which release are you on?
<kevin_b> yofel : 2011-04-15
<yofel> ilias: that can disable debugging information that's logged in ~/.xsession-errors but I don't see an option to disable drkonqi there
<BluesKaj> kevin_b, lsb_release -a
<kevin_b> 11.04
<kevin_b> btw : I have a cute "No LSB modules are available."
<ilias> ok. thanks. so its useless. is there way to customise drkonqi? i googled but i didnt find anything
<BluesKaj> kevin_b, Let me repeat . kmenu>apps>settings>additonal drivers
<kevin_b> BluesKaj : went where you pointed, it seems like everything 's fine
<kevin_b> Proprietary driver fglrx tested by ubuntu devs, this driver is enabled and used
<BluesKaj> kevin_b, ok , just making sure
<kevin_b> So I was thinking about to try to build a newer x.org x-server,
<kevin_b> I dunno what i'm doing actually, and what trouble I'm running into :p
<BluesKaj> kevin_b, what makes you think it's an Xserver problem, have you tried to regenerate or edit ?
<kevin_b> I dunno at all, except that it the bug description matches my system behaviour
<kevin_b> and that it's said it x-server related
<kevin_b> btw it is just happenning right now, my irc client got the focus for ever now
<kevin_b> so fun
<kevin_b> actually only the textbox will have the focus
<kevin_b> only Alt-Tab will defocus and focus another window
<mfraz74> Just noticed something odd with the display of smilies in Kubuntu 11.04. Can someone confirm?
<kevin_b> none of my Clicks  are taken in account anymore
<kevin_b> the system is totally unusable
<mfraz74> If I hover over a text smily that has been replaced by a picture where I would normally see the original text if I hover over it, I now just get a blur
<mfraz74> :(
<scottladd> Howdy. Havign a few problems with Kubuntu 11.04 and dual monitors on Intel Integrated (Arrondal, i5) graphics.
<scottladd> When I reboot KDE, it seems to randomize the configuration
<scottladd> And when I have both monitors working, the secondary monitor (on HDMI) tens to be disabled at apparently random times.
<scottladd> Any ideas?
<scottladd> I'm fully current on patches, btw
<kevin_b> how can downgrade to a older X.org xserver?
<utusan> kevin_b, try using radeon instead and see if it' ok
<kevin_b> utusan : you mean radeon drivers?
<utusan> yes
<kevin_b> tried it, removed it, :)
<kevin_b> or are you talking about the x-server-xorg-video-radon package?
<BluesKaj> which ati card , kevin_b ?
<scottladd> Sigh. Why do I never have problems that anyoen else has answers to? Am I just skilled, or damned? :)
<mfraz74> This is what I mean http://twitpic.com/5an2dc
<kevin_b> HD 4650 on laptop
<smoze> hey! anyone got answer for this? after latest updates x server freezez the whole machine. i have radeon hd.
<smoze> sorry for typos
<kevin_b> smoze : welcome to the naughty x server bug
<kevin_b> smoze : we 're in the same boat
<smoze> kevin_b: so there's no fix for it yet?
<kevin_b> maybe it s fglrx related, but anyway the first the bug N°505494 showed off, was after last week update
<mfraz74> smoze: I take it this is with 11.04?
<smoze> mfraz74: LTS actually
<Quintasan> scottladd: Well, we can't really do anything about it, KDE might be acting up
<kevin_b> smoze have a look at ubuntu bug 505494 and see if it matches
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 505494 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Mouse events fail frequently and unpredictably, requiring kwin restart" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505494
<mfraz74> smoze: ah, well 11.04 doesn't seem to be any better
<Quintasan> scottladd: I'd recommend that you mv your current ~/.kde somewhere safe and try with fresh settings
<scottladd> I'll give it a shot. BRB...
<Quintasan> scottladd: please backup your .kde first
<Quintasan> I just hope he did back it up
<BluesKaj> kevin_b, according to the Ubuntu the driver you should be using is the driver on this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<kevin_b> haha : i'm affected by the mighty currently, I can't copy paste
<kevin_b> thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> just click the link
<kevin_b> the mouse click doesnt have any effect
<kevin_b> that s the bug
<kevin_b> but it s not frozen
<kevin_b> just copying it s ok
<kevin_b> I mean by earth and alt tab lol
<kevin_b> s/earth/eart
<kevin_b> ok I'm going to follow this strictly, and get started from there
<Roinux> hello somebody know how can i install java
<Graf_Westerholt> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Roinux> i'm using kubuntu
<Roinux> it's doesn't matter?
<Graf_Westerholt> It is the same for kubuntu/ubuntu. Does not matter, Roinux.
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-restricted-extras , Roinux
<ubottu> BluesKaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Roinux> thanks
<BluesKaj> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 43 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<france1159> Hello everyone
<amichair> does someone feel like trying to recreate a bug? (warning: your desktop will freeze, so make sure your open apps are in a disposable state)
<france1159> I changed the layout keybord by the sys tem configuration but that doesn't work.
<france1159> i restart my session but nothing.
<france1159> how can i do this ?
<Graf_Westerholt> france1159, how did you changed it? Maybe you made a mistake.
<amichair> the bug goes like so: 1. enable desktop effects 2. open a konsole window 3. try resizing the console window to the left 4. everything hangs!
<Graf_Westerholt> amichair, afaik this bug is fixed.
<amichair> Graf_Westerholt: on an up-to-date Natty it ain't...
<france1159> Graf_Westerholt: Simply by change the layout keyboard in the panel associated to entry device.
<Graf_Westerholt> I have no problem with konsole windows resizing with desktop effects.
<BluesKaj> Roinux, kubuntu-restricted -extras installs the proper java , flash and multimedia codecs etc for your kubuntu install, installing a seprate java will just make your system clunky
<mfraz74> any idea what's happened to kopete-gcall in 11.04?
<sudokill> how to i enable the kde snow effect automatically on login / startup? atm i have to press meta ctrl + f12
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Graf_Westerholt> I was wrong. :)
<amichair> I just found bug #760632, it looks like the nvidia drivers are fixed but haven't hit the repos yet. Hope they do soon.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760632
<mick-mick> hi friends
<Graf_Westerholt> france1159 you have only one layout for your keyboard now?
<mick-mick> I lost the trash icon from Dolphin
<D-coy> :þ
<sudokill> does anyone use the snow effect in kde?
<Graf_Westerholt> Are the bots crazy?
<rww> Graf_Westerholt: nope, freenode is having issues today and they're responding accordingly
<Graf_Westerholt> :)
<ryrych> I know I repeat myself :D but I would like to ask those who have n900 and tried out new kontact touch on it?
<ilias> hi all. could you please suggest me a desktop theme witch has blue/dark blue color in task bar, except deep blue which i had already tried.
<ilias> deep=big
 * SJK_24601_is_not is away: Gone away for now
<mick-mick> hola amigos! qué tal?
<mick-mick> hi
<BluesKaj> mick-mick, yeah english here :)
<mick-mick> oh
<mick-mick> pardon
<mick-mick> I am newer on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mick-mick> thks
<mick-mick> I am looking for a programm like paltalk in Kubuntu
<mick-mick> I thought Quassel was that
<BluesKaj> !quassel
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, mick-mick is already using quassel.
<BluesKaj> yeah but the factois will tell him what it is
<BluesKaj> factoid
<mick-mick> what is quassel exactly?
<BluesKaj> an irc client
<mick-mick> ah
<mick-mick> to learn more about kubuntu?
<Graf_Westerholt> ubottu knows nothing about quassel? Stupid bot.
<ubottu> Graf_Westerholt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> !info quassel
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): KDE/Qt-based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu2.1 (natty), package size 759 kB, installed size 2688 kB
<mick-mick> I am doing nothing now. Just spending time
<mick-mick> :)
<alivePerson1234> what was the name of the other kde irc client that was popular in kde 3.5 ?
<rww> konversation?
<alivePerson1234> no i was thinking of kVirc i believe
<alivePerson1234> huh i guess theres a lot of them
<Belserusk> Hi guys. What would go in place of FILE in this?   gedit --sm-client-state-file=FILE
<alivePerson1234> you should be able to save the session somewhere, it is a gtk app and not kde btw
<alivePerson1234> i think you need the gedit-plugins package and you can then save the session
<puma> hi
<puma> am new here
<Bart123> hi
<Bart123> hi?
<Sentynel> hi guys, any news on kde 4.7 beta 2 packages?
<soee> Sentynel, kde b2 isnt released yet
<Sentynel> soee: it been delayed then? release schedule says 8th
<soee> Sentynel, yes but this week was for kde 4.6.4
<Sentynel> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.7_Release_Schedule I'm looking at this
<soee> Sentynel, yes i know :) but there were some conferences and the schedule is a bit outdated when it comes to beta2
<Sentynel> soee: okay, cheers
<EdD_> y
<lcb> hello
<m_tadeu> hi there...does anyone know how 2 finger-scrolling works in a single touchpad
#kubuntu 2012-06-04
<igorov> hi all
<satorisanja> Guten Morgen
<Guest1894> ??
<Guest1894> kubuntu in spanish
<susundberg> Guest1894: see http://www.ubuntu-es.org/
<susundberg> dont know if there is #kubuntu-es or #ubuntu-es, you might want try those out
<Guest1894> thanks
<susundberg> np!
<jxjl> good morning, I have one problem with nfs I have nfs server configured in fstab like nas:public      /mnt/nas        nfs     hard,intr,user,auto     0       0 in kubuntu 11.10 I could see it under device notifer, but in 12.04 I can't, how to configure device notifer to show this device allowing simply mount it and unmount it?
<bowo> tes
<bowo> tes
<bowo> tus
<bowo> mumet aku
<FloodBotK1> bowo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CruX|> hello
<CruX|> in my 12.04 LDS krusader is very slow
<CruX|> if I press enter on directory this dir is opened in 1-2 seconds !!!!!!!
<CruX|> what is krusader doing ?
<gini> crux - it's a file manager
<CruX|> gini: i know
<gini> cool
<CruX|> in kubuntu 10.10 everything was fine
<CruX|> in 12.04 something is fucked
<Tm_T> CruX|: language, please
<kai3uoDu> Hallo leute
<kai3uoDu> ich hab da ne kleine frage:
<lordievader> !german | kai3uoDu
<ubottu> kai3uoDu: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<kai3uoDu> Okay, sry
<ubuntujuhth> klo
<ubuntujuhth> klo
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<abra> abra kbroulik_ kbroulik VinyInBleau yupitsme baxeico bline khaya toscalix freedomrun kodomo Tifus cryptfu_ Cenbe Peace- yoann21 PhilRod mkuettler Battle_hardened_ liudas hadrian_ lyle_ rawler swex kraft saruman_ jtheuer Tonio_ timlaptop linuxguy101 sysdoc Facefox Rosha david__ nampat mr-rich robotdevil jhunold EyesIsMine IdleOne lelamal_ elst InspectorCluseau faichele emile lethu CruX|
<liudas> BluesKaj: welcome :)
<emperor234> hello
<emperor234> i need help
<szal> !help | emperor234
<ubottu> emperor234: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<emperor234> my friends ... how activate compiz in kubuntu 12.04 ??
<lordievader> emperor234: We got kwin for that, look in System Settings -> Desktop Effects.
<emperor234> im use sudo compiz --replace and work !!!
<lordievader> Is compiz even compatible with kde?
<emperor234> i dont now
<emperor234> sorry my english is very bad ...
<lordievader> emperor234: Anyhow it is probably safer to just use kwin. Does most things that compiz does.
<Oxymoron> In some mysterious way, I think when I tried to isntall Bank ID my user was removed from sudoers list though it modified it. Now I cannot do anything and I cannot change back, as it requires sudo rights ... So what the h*ll shall i do?
<lordievader> Oxymoron: Edit the file through a live cd?
<Oxymoron> lordievader: Is that really neessary?
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, suso visudo doesn't open it?
<lordievader> Oxymoron: It is the easiest way I can think of right now.
<Oxymoron> I cannot understand how this even is possible. I havent done any weird things.
<BluesKaj> err sudo visudo
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: lol, not because sudo requires me to be in sudoers list ...
<BluesKaj> in the terminal
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Yes in terminal.
<Oxymoron> I got user *** does not appear to be in sudoers list.
<Oxymoron> lordievader: How can this even happen?
<lordievader> Oxymoron: No idea...
<Oxymoron> lordievader: You have rights and secutiry in Linux so nothing can change things if you do not let it.
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, keep a backup
<Oxymoron> I guess I need herd.
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Backup of?
<BluesKaj> the sudoers
<BluesKaj> then you can restore it with the live cd
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Even if I had, I would need sudoer rights to replace current one with the backup ...
<lordievader> Oxymoron: Not if you are in the live-cd
<Oxymoron> I chekced now and it seems like /etc/sudoers file is empty.
<Oxymoron> There I lost my trust against Linux security.
<Oxymoron> Cannot even restore this without a LiveCD. So much struggeling with LiveCD on USB stick.
<lordievader> Oxymoron: That is why i allways keep a livecd laying around. In such cases :) (with me it is more fstab though)
<Oxymoron> lordievader: I have LiveCD and USB. But I do not wnat to use it as it sucks. I want to fix it directly in Kubuntu desktop environment in terminal.
<oCean> Oxymoron: you can boot your current install in rescue mode
<Oxymoron> Find now that you can do it by using restore mode in Grub.
<oCean> you will be dropped in a root shell
<Oxymoron> oCean: Yes just found it, thanks good tip :) But what commands do I need to remember in my head?
<Oxymoron> chmod, nano /etc/sudoers? more?
<oCean> Oxymoron: also, if a 3rd party software install emptied your sudoers, that has nothing to do with general Linux security
<oCean> Oxymoron: use visudo command, since that does a syntax check on exit
<Oxymoron> oCean: What kind of 3rd party software could do that?
<oCean> quote:  when I tried to isntall Bank ID my user was removed from sudoers lis
<Oxymoron> oCean: I said I THINK it removed. Because in install it said I was not in sudoers list.
<Oxymoron> But it has worked after that, so probably not that anyway.
<Oxymoron> Some other crap breaked it. Could be some system update recently.
<oCean> no
<ikonia> no it's not
<lordievader> If it would be an update, there would be more people with the problem.
<Oxymoron> Havent installed anything else since that.
<oCean> Oxymoron: what *could* be is that you tried to edit and made a mistake in trying to figure out why you got that notice ".. not in sudoers file"
<Oxymoron> btw, what is the problem with kmix? It has been broken very long time now.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: have you logged a bug
<Oxymoron> oCean: No I didnt do anything to it.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: please show me the output of ls -la /etc/sudoers
<oCean> Oxymoron: ok, if you guarantee you did not do it, I guarantee updates did not do it
<Oxymoron> ikonia: "-r--r----- 1 root root 723 jan 31 16:56 /etc/sudoers"
<ikonia> Oxymoron: so that file has not been modified since january
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Yeah ...
<ikonia> Oxymoron: please show me the output of the command "id"
<Oxymoron> ikonia: uid=1000(joel) gid=1000(joel) grupper=1000(joel),5(tty)
<ikonia> there you go
<ikonia> that is your issue
<ikonia> your user is not in the admin group
<oCean> also, that is not an empty file
<ikonia> your sudoers file has not been touched
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Alright, well I havent removed myself from admin group ...
<ikonia> Oxymoron: that is also why your sounds is probably messed up
<Oxymoron> So something else removed me.
<ikonia> you are not a memeber of the audio gruop
<ikonia> Oxymoron: who added you to the grupper group ?
<ikonia> ooh, that's german for group
<ikonia> sorry
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Do you know how to add myself to both admin and audio?
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Swedish
<oCean> .. and some more default groups
<ikonia> Oxymoron: you'll need to boot into single user mode (recovery mode) and use the command usermod
<ikonia> Oxymoron: it would appear somewhere along the line you have changed your group settings or modified the group/password file
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Yes probably. But as far as i remember I havent changed anything there.
<Oxymoron> ikonia: But shall I just do command usermod?
<ikonia> Oxymoron: usermode -G joel,admin,users,audio,tty joel
<ikonia> that should be enough to get you moving
<ikonia> then you can use the useradmin gui to add/remove what you want
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Alright, thanks :) Now I will finally fix this crap :P
<ikonia> it's not crap
<ikonia> it's user error
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Well I havent done it. And it shouldnt even be possible IMO to break it like that.
<ikonia> you have
<ikonia> it is user error, you have removed yourself from the admin group
<ikonia> and of course it should be possible to break it like that
<Oxymoron> Why would I remove myself from admin group? :D
<ikonia> sudoers depends on the admin group, if you remove yourself from it, you will break it
<Oxymoron> anyway thanks, I will fix this now. I do not want to argue about this anymore. Thanks for all help.
<Oxymoron> my bad I guess
<BluesKaj> he digs himself into more holes than anyone I can think of ...he'll be back soon
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> I don't mind "I'm having a bad problem"
<lordievader> That is something inexperience can get you...
<ikonia> but the constant ranting about how poor and insecure linux is....that turns out to be user error is getting very old
<BluesKaj> you can make a suggestion to him and he ends up arguing about it
<lordievader> ikonia: Every time a human says it is a computer error, 90% of the time it is a user error.
<Oxymoron> Sorry one more question. I boot from Windows MBR (Wubi) and I didnt get into grub menu where to choose rescue mode. How to enter rescue mode after I pressed Kubuntu from Windows MBR menu?
<jussi> What is the recommended way to reset my kde settings to default? (and if anyone says to remove my .kde I shall shoot them)
<Oxymoron> jussi: lol :D
<ikonia> Oxymoron: wubi, I have no iddea
<Tm_T> jussi: what settings? I believe on ~every configuration section on system settings have this "reset to defaults" button at the bottom left
<Oxymoron> ikonia: One option is to boot into Windows and modify MBR to boot into grub. But requires double reboot ...
<ikonia> idea even
<lordievader> jussi: Oke I won't say remove, but move :P Why don't you want to do that, the whole removing thing?
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, you're running wubi and you didn't even mention that
<jussi> Tm_T: I want my default desktop back. so all of them, but not application settigns.
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Well I didnt think it was important ... but I realised it now.
<jussi> lordievader: mail gone, other data gone
<jussi> no thanks
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, never assume
<jussi> I dont want all my applications reset, just my kde desktop
<Tm_T> jussi: so plasma, widgets and windowmanager, I'd use the "reset to defaults" button on those parts, or remove the related files
<lordievader> jussi: That is what I would say, remove the related files.
<Oxymoron> lordievader: Well user error can also mean it is user error from devs aka bug ...
<lordievader> Or move or rename.
<jussi> oh, and while we are at it, can I have oxygen back also :/
<Tm_T> jussi: if you go removing files, you better be logged out from the desktop while doing that
<lordievader> Oxymoron: See user error. The computer will just compute numbers.
<jussi> Tm_T: IM not removing anything, I want the real way - so where are these reset to defaults you talk about ?
<Tm_T> jussi: which oxygen? oxygen plasma theme? oxygen widget theme? oxygen window theme? oxygen icon theme? (:
<Oxymoron> jussi: I also wondered about that. If everything freaks up, I want to reset everything, except user apps. Restore all root apps, configs and desktop. but not my own settings.
<jussi> Tm_T: sorry, should have been clearer. the widget style is missing from the list
<Oxymoron> lordievader: Yes, computer is dumb and only work binaries back and forth. What I meant is that it automaticly is my or any other persons fault if things like kmix is broken for instance. It can be my fault, but it doesnt need to be.
<Tm_T> jussi: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/jussi-reset.png see the bottom left corner? it has a button "defaults" (:
<jussi> Tm_T: ie. system settings -> application appearance -> style
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> jussi: is kde-style-oxygen installed?
<jussi> Tm_T: unfortunately that puts it back to plastique... :/
<jussi> Reading state information... Done
<jussi> kde-style-oxygen is already the newest version.
<Tm_T> jussi: if that package is installed, is /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/oxygen/metadata.desktop there?
<jussi> yes
<Tm_T> hmmm, interesting
<Tm_T> what changes if you reinstall that package and relogin after that? (:
<Tm_T> gotta jump to bus, back in a moment or few
<robotdevil> is there a way to make mouse back and forward control dolphin
<Tm_T> jussi: any luck?
<jussi> Tm_T: nope
<Tm_T> very interesting
<Tm_T> jussi: and it appears just fine when you try it with newly created user account?
<jussi> Tm_T: not sure, havent tried creating one yet
<Tm_T> try, that's an easy test to see if it's systemwide or just your settings
<Oxymoron> Hi, my touchpad doesnt work and I cannot do anything graphicly. How to restore touchpad?
<Oxymoron> It broke from latest upgrades
<Oxymoron> Seriously my system fails more annd more.
<Oxymoron> Cannot even reboot from terminal ...
<HelenB> Okay I try to connect to my computer via bluetooth and it fails. Both computer and phone are paired and my phone is marked as trusted on my computer. What do I do?
<HelenB> Yes I'm obviously using BlueDevil.
<HelenB> Oxymoron: lol
<ikonia> HelenB: what application are you using to connect /
<HelenB> ikonia, <HelenB> Yes I'm obviously using BlueDevil
<HelenB> My phone is an LG Pop
<ikonia> ok, I'm not aware of that application, what's the actual issue ?
<HelenB> ikonia, <HelenB> Okay I try to connect to my computer via bluetooth and it fails
<HelenB> It just wont connect
<HelenB> that's as detailed as I can get it
<ikonia> HelenB: you said it was already paired, so it has already connected at a high level
<ikonia> so what are you doing when you say "connecT"
<HelenB> yes
<HelenB> but then when I click connect on my phone
<HelenB> it wont connect
<HelenB> it fails
<ikonia> connect on your phone ?
<ikonia> what does connect actually do ?
<ikonia> in terms of functionality
<HelenB> connect to my computer from my phone
<ikonia> it's already connected, so what does the connect actually do
<HelenB> ikonia, Every phone I've known wants to connect after it's paired
<ikonia> can you please define what "connect" does
<HelenB> idk
<Tm_T> hmm, checks other end's services perhaps
<ikonia> normally you'll use individual applications, or section of applications to access data on the phone
<HelenB> Tm_T, tried
<ikonia> connect appears to be a generic phrase which isn't doing anything
<HelenB> ikonia, I want to browse the files of my computer
<robotdevil> so my computer is not set to install updates without confirmation or anything like that I know of, and without clicking on any update/package manager the computer wanted password
<ikonia> if you said "I'm trying to open the phone's ram as a file system" I'd understand that
<HelenB> My computer is set to allow that
<ikonia> have you looked if you phone is compatible ?
<HelenB> No
<HelenB> I'm trying to browse the computers Public files
<HelenB> My phone is compatible
<HelenB> I've done this in the past
<ikonia> ok, so you've phones browser functionliaty will need to use a protocol/application to query your computers file system
<ikonia> HelenB: ok, so you've used this same phone to do this on kubuntu before ?
<ikonia> (or same make/model I should say)
<HelenB> Fedora
<ikonia> ok, fedora, using the same tool ?
<HelenB> yes
<ikonia> can you check the versions of the product on each system, see if they are reasonably close ?
<HelenB> I don't have Fedora anymore
<ikonia> no, but you can check the version that comes with the version you where using
<HelenB> I can't remember which version of Fedora I was using.
<ikonia> then you need to check it
<HelenB> I can't because I can't remember.
<ikonia> gathering the info is something you need to take responsability
 * HelenB sighs
<ikonia> sighing won't help
<HelenB> I had Fedora years ago, okay?
<ikonia> getting useful information will
<ikonia> ok, so this same phone used to work with the same kde application years ago ?
<ikonia> (on fedora)
<HelenB> It was a gnome app that I used years ago
<ikonia> right
<HelenB> the bluetooth utility that comes bundled with gnome
<ikonia> so when I asked earlier if you had it working with kubuntu...and you said "yes on fedora" that implies kde
<ikonia> so checking the phone compatability list with the kde application set is worth doing
<ikonia> gnome compatability has no relevence to kde compatability
<HelenB> I don't get why I'd need to check compatibility
<HelenB> I thought all phones were compatible
<ikonia> well, seeing a device is compatible is the first step
<ikonia> no, they are not
<ikonia> they will be compatible with the bluetooth protocol which is "connection"
<ikonia> but the applications need to interact with the phone to offer/give data
<HelenB> I'm able to send and recieve files on both ends
<ikonia> ? and
<HelenB> just not browse them
<ikonia> is send/recieve files the same application component as browse ?
<HelenB> ikonia, Sorry I'm a noob.
<ikonia> no need to be sorry
<ikonia> it's not a problem to be new
<ikonia> It's a little tricky as I don't know the application you are using personally
<ikonia> HelenB: is the bluedevil application used to manage the connection, or does it have the ability to do things, such as pull files from the phone etc
<HelenB> ikonia, It's a bluetooth manager
<HelenB> and yes I can send/receive with it
<ikonia> so it only just manages the connection
<ikonia> it doesn't actually do anything
<ikonia> oh, it does ?
<HelenB> It does.
<ikonia> can you browse your phone's file system from it ?
<HelenB> No
<HelenB> but BlueDevil has settings for that.
<HelenB> and I've enabled them
<ikonia> does that work ?
<HelenB> not so far
<ikonia> ok, so that suggests that, the browse functionliaty may either need configuring or it doesn't work
<ikonia> as you can't go either way
<rangergord> hi
<rangergord> why would the kftpgrabber package, described as "FTP client for KDE", require me to download tons of Gnome and Mono libs?
<rangergord> nm, I know why. considering kftpgrabber crashed during a simple file transfer, I can safely assume it's just a poorly-coded POS. :)
<io_> qualcuno parla italiano???
<io_> no vero???
<lordievader> !italian | io_
<ubottu> io_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<io_> -_-
<io_> thanks
<lordievader> io_: No problem :)
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<Flporter> does the kubuntu installer support btrfs as rootfs?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Alumin> is there any way to get Apper to stop notifying me of the pending Precise update every 5 minutes?
<BluesKaj> Alumin, system settings>application and system notifications>other notifications, uncheck upgrade information
<Alumin> cool, thanks
<Alumin> didn't necessarily want to disable it entirely, but that frequency is just too much :)
<Alumin> ...and, it just did it again :P
<BluesKaj> Alumin, sometimes it takes a relogin for these settings to stick
<Alumin> ok
<onet> Hi, its possible run script from ksnapshot? example: ./upload.py /tmp/imagetakenftomksnapshot?
<riccardo> ciao
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<fasta> What's the exact command that get's executed when 'open terminal here' is pressed?
<lordievader> fasta: Probably something like cd <path-to-dir>
<fasta> lordievader: I already know the answer and no.
<lordievader> fasta: What is it then?
<fasta> lordievader: konsole --workdir %f
<lordievader> Ok, well good to know :)
<MKay2> is there a german channel for kubuntu?
<Pici> MKay2: #kubuntu-de
<MKay2> thx
<onet> i have problem with default browser
<onet> how to set firefox?
<Hamra> System Settings ==> default applications ==> Web Browser
<onet> Hamra: i have firefox there
<onet> but if i type x-www-browser in console, then start reconq
<onet> how to set firefox to x-www-browser?
<Hamra> onet: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<genii-around> Yup
<onet> i have there on 0 and 1 firefox
<onet> but always open 2 - reconq ;/
<onet> thanks
<onet> its work now
<Hamra> you're welcome :)
<openos> Hi EveryOne ???
<openos> Why I can't Install Deb files In Kubuntu
<openos> When i Try To Install for example Google chrome Deb
<openos> The gdeb said finish but nothing installed In My System
<openos> Help ??
<AngelForget> openos, you need the welp?
<openos> I Need The Help
<openos> Why I can't Install Deb files In Kubuntu
<AngelForget> install gdebi
<openos> I Already Have Gdebi
<openos> But When I try to Install Somthing she Said Finished But Nothing Installed On My System
<AngelForget> ummm............is strange
<openos> Can You Help
<elepage> Anyone know how to add an LDAP address book? I don't have the LDAP entry in "Add address book"
<JMichael|work> i was hoping that the upgrade to 4.8.3 would reduce the crashiness of the netbook UI on my dell mini 9, but it did not. additionally, it is seeming a good bit more sluggish now
<kaddi> downgrade from 12.04 to 11.10 isn't really possible, right? I would have to do a fresh install
<mydogsnameisrudy> what is wrong with your 12.04
<kaddi> it keeps crashing, skype doesn't work. luminosity-changes aren't applied
<kaddi> amarok is going crazy, crashing regularly
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm and you have tryed to fix that im taking it
<mydogsnameisrudy> wow
<kaddi> well i started trying to fix it, but it's just getting too much
<kaddi> 11.10 was working flawlessly
<kaddi> i'm really regretting the upgrade
<kaddi> and honestly
<mydogsnameisrudy> well looks like youll have to reinstall  to get back i guess
<kaddi> it's not like there wer some ground-breaking changes under the hood
<kaddi> i don't quite see why so much had to break
<mydogsnameisrudy> did you do the upgrade to 12.04
<kaddi> yeah
<kaddi> about 3 weeks ago
<kaddi> so not immediately after
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm well wonder if you did a fresh install of 12.04 it would work
<mydogsnameisrudy> might not want to go thru that tho
<kaddi> if I have to reinstall, I'll go with something I know to be working, i think ;p
<mydogsnameisrudy> i guess i would too
<kaddi> well not tonight that's for sure.. I kinda hope it'll fix itself with the updates at some point
<mydogsnameisrudy> well have fun with it anyway ;)
<kaddi> hehe, i'll try :p
<kaddi> thanks and goodnight
<mydogsnameisrudy> yep
#kubuntu 2012-06-05
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<Unit193> !away > CRACK05
<ubottu> CRACK05, please see my private message
<jflo> anybody have anything good to say about kubuntu 12.1
<Belial`> 12.10? i don't think it's much different from 12.04 at this point.
<robotdevil> does this work for anyone here    http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/?content=147065
<almoxarife> robotdevil, yes it does for me
<almoxarife> robotdevil, its a bit of overkill but better to have options than not
<robotdevil> almoxarife: what versions are you running, and what else did you have to enable or install to make it work
<robotdevil> almoxarife: all I did was dl it from the dolphin serices page
<Belial`> i don't know why, but kde-look has been randomly broke for the longest time.
<Belial`> sometimes it'll work, sometimes it won't.
<Belial`> gnome-look almost never works.
<Belial`> is there something going on with their servers?
<almoxarife> robotdevil, kde 4.8.3 on maya/precise
<almoxarife> System:    Host mint-Satellite-L555 Kernel 3.4.0-3-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<almoxarife>            Desktop KDE 4.8.3 Distro Linux Mint 13 Maya
<robotdevil> i see
<robotdevil> I using 12.04 4.8.3.
<almoxarife> same thing then robotdevil
<robotdevil> yes I know, didnt think the kde mint 13 was out yet
<robotdevil> wonder what im doing wrong
<almoxarife> robotdevil, sort of is not
<almoxarife> robotdevil, maya-kde repo is not populated yet
<robotdevil> i see
<almoxarife> is kubuntu channel officially open to any kde version?
<robotdevil> almoxarife: I would think it is to versions included in recent distributions. Ones that havent reached EOL.
<robotdevil> or #kde
<robotdevil> whats the app to calculate the mouse button mapping
<robotdevil> want to try to and get dolphins back and forth buttons to work
<sunitasethi> ?
<ucenik20> stance
<fasta> When I visit a directory in Dolphin which has a symbolic link to a NFS shared directory which is offline, then it just tries to load it forever, without showing any of the other folders. Why aren't these independent things?
<robotdevil> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/29677/
<Oxymoron> Hi, I wonder is it hard to write your own script that automaticly switch to HDMI video and audio output when connect HDMI port and then switch back to regular audio output and video when unplug HDMI?
<ikonia> Oxymoron: it's quite simple to do, but requires a reasonable ammount of effort too
<ikonia> Oxymoron: it's based around looking for events and then (depending on your video card and setup) giving the appropritate xorg commands to change displays
<ikonia> I used to have a script that detected a docking station for my laptop, and if it was there it would resize the screen to the main display as a second screen, and if not don't do anything
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Some kind of bash script or?
<ikonia> a lot of that is now uneeded as xorg id dynamic, and detects things on the fly
<ikonia> a bash script is fine
<Oxymoron> ikonia: I thin its weird its not built in KDE though, that Xorg does it by itself. I though understand audio problem.
<ikonia> xorg doesn't do it by it's self
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Anyway, is bahs script the best or something else better?
<ikonia> a bash script is fine
<ikonia> that's how I used to do my docking station
<ikonia> I've done similar things with hdmi before but more for detection at start up, rather than on the fly for my emmulator machine depeind on which TV it was plugged into
<ikonia> so it's quite straight forward to do, it just requires a little time and effort to work out the best way to manage it and do the switch
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Why is it not trivial todo? What is the problems of it?
<Oxymoron> Sounds like *buntu does not save device settings. So when HDMI disappear it do not longer know about it.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> Oxymoron: I'll tell you one last time as this is getting very old with you
<ikonia> Oxymoron: if you cannot stop blaming "ubunut" for either the limitations of you as a user, or Linux in general, you will not be allowed to participate in the channel.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: it is "trivial" to do, as I've just said, however it requires a little bit of thought to work out the best way to do it for your setup
<Oxymoron> ikonia: I found this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/773138/ script, does it looks decent do you think? :)
<ikonia> I'm not interested
<ikonia> it's up to you
<ikonia> you're attitude is not one that inspires me to help you
<ikonia> as I said you need to do something that's specific to your environment
<ikonia> not just copy someone elses
<Oxymoron> Sure be that way, I am used to it by debians anyway.
<ikonia> that's the part I said put thought into
<ikonia> Oxymoron: if you are used to it - it's because your attitude is frustrating
<Oxymoron> No its the way debians are, not how I am.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: it's really not
<ikonia> as you can see people try to help you
<ikonia> but it's very hard to help when you are blaming things with no reason and turn out to be wrong
<ikonia> it doesn't inspire people to help
<ikonia> that is "you" not debian
<Oxymoron> ikonia: It is same attitude no matter if I want help or not, arguing or not and not saying anything and just read how people answer newcomes to channel.
<ikonia> people/I will be more than happy to help you, if you just explain your problem and work it through, without the repeated attempts to try to find fault
<ikonia> Oxymoron: you join the channel and constantly try to find fault with the distro you are using rather than it being a user error or a limitation of linux
<ikonia> it's not something people get inspired by
<ikonia> of course if there is a problem with the distro then people will get inspired to help you and get a bug logged/fixed
<lordievader> Perhaps this discussion is more suited for the offtopic channel, doesn't have much to do with kubuntu help...
<Oxymoron> I really do not get inspired by have to do it either. It is not that I like to ask for help.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: asking for help / blaming ubuntu are two different things
<ikonia> Oxymoron: "hi, I'm having a problem with my user no longer being able do sudo" = good
<ikonia> Oxymoron: "hi, ubuntu has broke my sudoers file, it's blank and nothing works, why does ubuntu always break things" = bad
<ikonia> more so when it turns out the second statement is nonsnese
<ikonia> asking for help is great, having a blind rant/blame session to get help, doens't
<ikonia> just state your problem and the issue you are having and people will help
<ikonia> I was happy to help you with your script, until you staterd moaning that kubuntu should have this already
<ikonia> see the difference ?
<Oxymoron> ikonia: I do not think it would make any difference. but yes I see the difference.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: it does make a difference
<almoxarife> i tried building dragon player from source, did build and installed it, tried a mp4 and it would not run, did work with mp3, tried installing same from repos, same issue with mp4's, what codec might i be missing, the mp4's played on kmplayer fine
<ikonia> thats why you are getting the reponses you get from the debian channels
<Oxymoron> In the end the result of helping would result in arguing anyway.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: I assure you it doesn't, many people get help without arguing, you don't, so that suggests the fault is with you
<lordievader> almoxarife: Try kubuntu-restricted, I might be wrong with the package name, it was something like that.
<ikonia> almoxarife: one second, let me just grasp what you are aying
<ikonia> saying
<lordievader> almoxarife: Let me check it out.
<almoxarife> lordievader, i have it installed
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Tried different approaches and I get same response neverhteless, its ergot attitudes always.
<ikonia> almoxarife: run "file" against the mp4 you are trying to work
<almoxarife> lordievader, its not that :) too easy
<ikonia> Oxymoron: I've never seen you try anything other than complaining in the ubuntu channels
<ikonia> Oxymoron: hence why I've just given you a final warning about it
<almoxarife> ikonia, i am not understanding you? pls explain
<ikonia> almoxarife: the mp4 file you want to play run the command "file" against it
<Oxymoron> ikonia: I bet you havent read everything I typed in *buntu channels.
<ikonia> almoxarife: eg: file my.mp4
<almoxarife> ok
<ikonia> Oxymoron: only stuff while I've been active, however I've explained the issue, given you a final warning on it, it's up to you how you move on from here
<almoxarife> Heavy Sea.mp4: ISO Media, MPEG v4 system, version 2 <-- ikonia, something off of youtube
<ikonia> almoxarife: iso media ?
<ikonia> never seen that before
<ikonia> almoxarife: the codec is mpeg v4 though
<ikonia> so you need your player to be aware of/linked against mpeg
<Oxymoron> ikonia: I do not say its good attitude certainly not, but why would it matter if you add some extra irritation on bugs and earlier experience of things in Kubuntu for instance? Okay it does not sound good, but why would it matter in the end? I am uncertain if I understand it.
<almoxarife> ikonia, you mean during build?
<ikonia> Oxymoron: it's up to you how you move on, people don't help people who are moaning/complaining WRONGLY as you often do, people help people who want help, explain their problem.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: you've had the info/warning - it's up to you how you proceed
<ikonia> almoxarife: either durining or post
<ikonia> almoxarife: most players can load codecs after they are built
<ikonia> almoxarife: some require it at build time
<almoxarife> ikonia, i dont see see anything of a config for postbuild, this is the 4.8 dragon
<lordievader> almoxarife: You could also use vlc to play the file, that player got build in codecs, so no need to worry about codecs :)
<almoxarife> lordievader, that would be easy, i can run it already in kmplayer
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Where to go then to complain about all *bunt issues? Is there any channel for it or website where I can put all my bugs and complains?
<lordievader> almoxarife: So why not use that? Is there a special reason you need to use dragon?
<Oxymoron> ikonia: and of course a place where people listen on critics, not ignore it.
<almoxarife> lordievader, yes, because it is there! and its kde and i enjoy the challenge and ........blah blah, learn something
<lordievader> Oxymoron: Ranting and critique are two different things, ranting is usually not helpful.
<lordievader> almoxarife: I see, yes well try to find the codec, install it and hope for the best.
<Oxymoron> lordievader: Usually the same, but sure I understand.
<lordievader> almoxarife: Have you read this: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?54945-Dragon-Player-movie-player-mp4-files
<lordievader> Oxymoron: No they are not.
<almoxarife> lordievader, have not, will, thnks
<lordievader> Hope it gets you anywhere.
<Oxymoron> Usually it goes into ranting because I am experience same problem over and over again. That means one thing works, then someone break it and not work, then fix, then break again etc. And break doesnt mean by me, I am meaning official bugs.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: no-one ignores your critique
<ikonia> Oxymoron: the problem is your critique is wrong
<Oxymoron> ikonia: How to make it right? :)
<ikonia> Oxymoron: eg: "ubuntu's deleted my sudoers file" - no, it' hasn't
<ikonia> Oxymoron: stop complaining
<ikonia> Oxymoron: just tell people your issues and they will resolve them
<ikonia> there is no need for the additional comments, more so when you don't actually know/understand what you are saying and just annoy people with it
<ikonia> "someone" doesn't break it, most of the issues you've had have been user error
<ikonia> so the only person who breaks it is you
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Lets say I want to get help with sudoers file gone, how to say it and add critique that it should not be able to happen?
<ikonia> the sudoers file was not gone, that was the problem
<ikonia> you where telling people it was blank to try to create a fuss
<ikonia> it wasn't
<ikonia> you had just removed your user from the admin group
<ikonia> simple
<ikonia> if you just say
<ikonia> "my user can no longer sudo, any help ?"
<FloodBotK1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oxymoron> ikonia: For isntance there is official there have been issues with pulseaudio many years, someitmes it works and sometimes not. Now it is integrated into ubuntu. In that case I am not responsible of breaking pulseaudio.
<ikonia> someone will walk you through a few quick trouble shooting steps as I did, and it's resolved, bang, you're done
<ikonia> Oxymoron: if there is an official bug in pulse audo that has not been fixed, then it's not ubuntu's problem, it's pulseaudio's so you need to log a bug with pulseaudio for the fix to filter down into ubuntu
<ikonia> Oxymoron: logged a bug means explaining the problem "factually" not what you think, but factually
<Oxymoron> ikonia: And If I said "my user cannot longer sudo, how can that happen if the user are admin"? Is that wrong?
<ikonia> Oxymoron: sure, that's fine, then we do more trouble shooting and find out why it can't do it
<ikonia> Oxymoron: but in that example the user wasn't in the admin group
<ikonia> so it was a simple 2 minute fix, that you made last 30 minutes by making things up like "my sudoers file is blank, someone changd it"
<Oxymoron> ikonia: It is a ubuntu problem if its integrated, even if pulseaudio have their own devs. But yes I understand.
<ikonia> no they didn't, no-one changed it and we wasted time
<ikonia> Oxymoron: it's not an ubuntu problem, ubuntu doesn't make pulseaudio, they don't maintain it, they "use it"
<ikonia> Oxymoron: if there is a known problem with pulse audio, ubuntu can't fix it, they don't maintain it, pulse audio can, and once it's fixed the fix will appear in the ubuntu build
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Use it, inherit it make it a ubuntu user problem if pulseuadio fails.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: no
<ikonia> Oxymoron: how can that be ?
<lordievader> Seriously what does this have to do with kubuntu, go to offtopic. This channel is for helping ppl!!!
<ikonia> lordievader: I'm explaining someone how to use the channel and get help
<ikonia> Oxymoron: this channel deals with kubuntu issues, that means problems with ubuntu's packages, software, setup, configs etc etc. If there is a known problem with pulse audio as you said that has a bug logged against it, ubuntu can't fix that, the pulse audio team should fix that
<lordievader> ikonia: I know. But still, this is kind of flooding the channel. Scares ppl away...
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Because if pulseaudio fails, than ubuntu end user need audio will ask for help in ubuntu usually as most people do not know what pulseaudio is.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: right, so you explain "I'm having a problem with pulse audio", we work out that it's a bug, point you to the pulseaudio team, and explain to log a bug
<ikonia> Oxymoron: irc can't fix everything real time
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, kde runs fine without pulseaudio, i dont use it
<ikonia> there you go
<ikonia> I'll be back later
<lordievader> Oxymoron: And it also runs fine with, got three boxes here running fine with PA.
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: I tried to remove pulseaudio without success.
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<Oxymoron> lordievader: At the moment yes ;) My statement was that it has been breaked and fixed back and forth between PA releases of pulseuadio.
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, that easy
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: Well yeah if I do not want any sound at all I can do that, I tried. Need it for my Intel sound and HDMI.
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, on kde only, not so good to remove from the gnomish systems
<lordievader> Oxymoron: That would be an excelent question, "I don't like PA, how do I remove it?"
<lordievader> almoxarife: Gnome systems don't have a fallback, do they?
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, not true, running xbmc alsa hdmi nvidia minus the pulseaudio
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: Do you have a Intel audio integrated circuit?
<almoxarife> lordievader, i think pulse is builtin to gnome like an octupus's tentacles
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, xkuze plz, i no want to argue with you, ignore me
<lordievader> almoxarife: Yeah, I remember the times that PA was new, got what a disaster it was then.
<almoxarife> lordievader, i found one issue after removing PA from kde, alsa sucks for streaming radio coming out of suspend, did not want to return pa, found that direct did swimmingly, problem solved and PA free
<Oxymoron> Anyway tried to purge PA but unfortunatly it broke my audio.
<lordievader> almoxarife: I kind of like PA now, it enables more than one app to use the soundcard.
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, and the answer is yes, intel all on the lappy
<almoxarife> System:    Host mint-Satellite-L555 Kernel 3.4.0-3-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<almoxarife>            Desktop KDE 4.8.3 Distro Linux Mint 13 Maya
<almoxarife> ooopsy, mint :)
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: How did you make it work? :) did you just do aptget purge pulseaudio?
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, that is the only way i know, purge 'pulseaudio' , nothing else needed
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: Okay cool :) Try that next time PA do not work again ;)
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, on kde, dont do it on gnome
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: Yes I only use KDE.
<almoxarife> i think gnome falls to pieces without PA, the poor thing
<almoxarife> kde 4.8 is out
<almoxarife> kde 4.9 xkuze plz
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: Btw, do you know if PA can automaticly switch audio channels between intel analog stereo and digital HDMI?
<lordievader> almoxarife: Is 4.9 already in the repos?
<almoxarife> lordievader, no, source though is out, i think the gento ppl may have it in their pckg system
<lordievader> almoxarife: Oh well I can wait ;)
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, the switching is done at the app in my case, xbmc, but in kde you can choose what the hardware profile is just as well
<lordievader> 40
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: I tried to find out in Phonon system settings. But I do not understand, how to change hardware profile to autoswitch audio when HDMI plugged or not?
<lordievader> Sorry, wrong window.
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: Xbmc you say :) Do you know if it is possible to make mediabox of a Linux laptop or similar and remotely wireless stream audio and video to a TV?
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, the profile will basically act like a switch, set to analog and it comes out via rca connector, set to hdmi and it outputs to the hdmi, at least thats how my hdmi-combo card works
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: For the moment I can manually switch between analog stereo and digital hdmi output in profile. But I do not understand how to make auto switch between them.
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, i just installed xbmc on the lappy too, much simpler than the other setups, and i already have the userdata from the HTC server
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, auto? in what sense?
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: What I am looking for is a solution to get rid of HDMi cable once and for all between TV and laptop ... There is some wireless HDMI solutions, but usually expensive and not worth it. Also tried mediastreamer tvix, but problem unfortunatly.
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: Auto in sense that when I plugin HDMI cable system automaticly switch from analog to digital HDMI and when unplug HDMI cable switch back again.
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, something as to be intermediary, a rasberry-pi? that what its called? the ps3?
<almoxarife> got an xbox? ps3?
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, ?
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: Rather not intermediary either. I would like stream wireless directly between computer and TV without any extra devices or cables at all.
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: Yes I hav xbox 360
<almoxarife> your tv can act as a media server?
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, ?
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: I do not know if it can. Doesnt that require a smartTV?
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, no, it just as to have the capability to see a media server squawking in upnp or dla? dln? forget which it is called
<almoxarife> use the xbox as the as a client for the media server
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: DLNA?
<almoxarife> thats it Oxymoron
<Oxymoron> I read Samsung shall have DLNA support on their TVs but some have problem to use it googles says :P
<Avihay> I think mythTV accepts an X-Box as a media streamer or "media extender"
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: I know I can plugin external Hdd to it and it can scan it and play video files directly.
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, thats one option
<Oxymoron> I have a tvix which is a mediastreamer. But my experience is that long bootup time, also on Xbox etc. I am looking for a solution, where I simply start TV, change channel, start movie on laptop and voila video and audio streams without any settings or start any intermediary device.
<almoxarife> Avihay, xbox also does well with xbmc
<Oxymoron> With an intermediary device you need HDMi cable from it to TV.
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, correct
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: One thing I unfrtoantly do not like is that xbox 360 Slim sounds like a jet engine when turned on because of the fans :P
<Avihay> almoxarife: you mean using it as an output device instead of the screen?
<almoxarife> you have the xbox, Oxymoron, xbmc to the xbox?
<Avihay> instead of the computer's screen*
<almoxarife> Avihay, i didnt understand your last
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: Yes, would work :) Xbox will play the media then?
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, yeap, serve up xbmc
<Oxymoron> and xbox, will it just redirect media stream from xbmc to tv?
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, yeap
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: And if my TV supports DLNA, how to make it work, do you know?
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, xbmc is just an app, a server, it will stream to anything dnla upnp, networked
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, the issue is xbmc seeing xbmc server, xbox is already connected to the tube
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: yeah i know :) XBMC is nice. Problem is that I have not been able to use it on any device earlier.
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, the issue is xbox seeing xbmc server, xbox is already connected to the tube
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: what do you mean?
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, xbmc > network > xbox >hdmi > tv
<almoxarife> Oxymoron, xbmc > network > xbox(network connects to xbmc) >hdmi > tv
<almoxarife> need to go figure out dragon player, see ya
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: Alright hehe :P
<almoxarife> lordievader, took your advice, switched phonon to vlc backend, mp4 work now, thks
<pedor> hi, how do i search kde-look from system settings? I only can search opendesktop.org
<pedor> or search kubuntu-art?
<lethu> pedor, what do you mean by searching kde-look ?
<pedor> lethu: in system settings I can search for a new icon set, right? but it only gaves opendesktop.org results
<lethu> pedor, you mean after you click on "Get neww themes" ?
<pedor> lethu: yes
<lethu> s/neww/new
<lethu> pedor, I don't believe it's possible to search kde-look themes from the system settings, you have to manually download the themes from kde-look then install them via the "Install Theme File..." button
<shlomif-rsip> Hi all. I am trying to use OpenGL as the KDE (4.8.3) desktop effects backend on Ubuntu 12.04 and it doesn't work. I noticed my OpenGL Vendor ID is "VMware Inc." - is this normal?
<pedor> lethu: I found a screenshot which seems to be possible:http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kde-workspace/kcontrol/splashscreen/get-new-theme.png
<lordievader> shlomif-rsip: You seem to be using vmware, have you enabled the 3d accelaration?
<shlomif-rsip> lordievader, I am not using VMware - this is a live machine.
<lethu> pedor, wait, let me check something
<lordievader> shlomif-rsip: Do you mean with a live machine a box running a live-cd?
<shlomif-rsip> lordievader, no, I mean it is a physical computer. Not a Virtual Machine (VMware or otherwise).
<pedor> ok
<lordievader> shlomif-rsip: Ah ok.
<lethu> pedor, sorry couldn't find a way to achieve what is in that screenshot
<lethu> pedor, somebody else may be more suited to help you with this
<lordievader> shlomif-rsip: What do you get when you run: sudo lspci -v|grep VGA
<lordievader> pedor: What is your problem?
<pedor> lethu: ok, thanks
<lethu> pedor, np
<shlomif-rsip> lordievader, I am getting \01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Turks [Radeon HD 6570] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<lordievader> shlomif-rsip: Ok, so you got a ATI gfx card, have you installed the driver for it?
<pedor> lordievader: hi, how I add kde-look.org to system setting? I'm trying to add a new icon set but when I go to search new theme it only shows opendesktop.org results
<lordievader> pedor: Hmm I'm not sure, manual install is not an option?
<pedor> lordievader: it could be, I'm just tyring the easy way
<shlomif-rsip> lordievader: the driver is installed.
<pedor> I had kubuntu installed after ubuntu, and it worked, now that I installed only ubuntu it's not working
<lordievader> shlomif-rsip: So fglrxinfo gives vmware with the opengl? (Assuming you installed the proprietary driver)
<lordievader> pedor: I'd say manual install is easier, I've had it happen quite often that the gui would say that it was installed but nothing was installed.
<shlomif-rsip> lordievader: I am using the FOSS radeon driver.
<shlomif-rsip> lordievader: This is my Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024892/ .
<pedor> lordievader: hm, ok, thanks. now I need to figereout how to install them, lol
<lordievader> shlomif-rsip: Do you mind installing the proprietary driver? I believe it has better support for OpenGL than the open-source radeon drivers (might be wrong though)
<shlomif-rsip> lordievader: that's not my problem.
<shlomif-rsip> My problem is that X does not use the radeon driver in the first place.
<lordievader> shlomif-rsip: Ah I see, sorry.
<shlomif-rsip> lordievader: working now.
<shlomif-rsip> lordievader: thanks.
<lordievader> shlomif-rsip: Oh hey, what did you do?
<shlomif-rsip> lordievader: I booted with the standard mode - not the rescue mode.
<shlomif-rsip> KMS is disabled in rescue mode.
<lordievader> Ah that explains it.
<shlomif-rsip> Previously, I was unable to boot using the non-rescue mode.
<shlomif-rsip> So now OpenGL works fine.
<lordievader> shlomif-rsip: That is good :)
<rindolf> Hi all.
 * rindolf is also shlomif-rsip 
<lordievader> shlomif-rsip: Welcome back.
<rindolf> lordievader: here my nickname is rindolf.
<lordievader> rindolf: I see.
<rindolf> lordievader: now I have a problem that on the Kubuntu machine, KWin keeps crashing when I move wobbly windows.
<rindolf> lordievader: extreme tuxracer also crashes.
<lordievader> rindolf: Try running tuxracer from a terminal, might give you a hint what the problem is.
<rindolf> lordievader: I did.
<rindolf> lordievader: I get "Segmentation Fault'. I can try inside gdb.
<lordievader> rindolf: I still sugest installing the proprietary drivers, as they have better support for OpenGL, you could try to set the kwin to xrender. It will use your cpu instead of gpu. If then it doesn't crash it is probably the driver.
<BluesKaj> hi all
<wcs> hi folks
<wcs> i'm having an issue with gtk oxygen on precise
<wcs> i have already installed kde-config-gtk, but can't make it work...
<wcs> gtk3 apps uses ambiance theme, but gtk2 apps looks completely square...
<wcs> I will apreciate any help n_n
<artao> whoa!! o.0 ... i just accidentally hit <win><tab> and it did something funky here. firefox disappeared and the desktop background went back to default
<artao> quassel stayed visible, but that's it
<artao> hitting the same key-combo again put it back
<artao> i changed NOTHING so that means it's default Kubuntu behaviour ... .... what the HECK is it??? o.0
<BluesKaj> artao, it's not default behaviour here
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<Neuhmaan> Hi !
<Neuhmaan> Sorry but my English is not very well, but how get KDE 4.9 on Ubuntu ?
<lordievader> Neuhmaan: Hey, I believe they are not yet in the repos, so you got two options: 1 wait for it, or 2 compile from source.
<Neuhmaan> lordievader: But compile is too hard for me =( What I must do ?
<lordievader> Neuhmaan: Then you just need to wait until they are in the repos, and do an update once they have arrived.
<Neuhmaan> lordievader: Its long ? x)
<lordievader> No idea, perhaps someone else knows how quickly that goes?
<jussi> usually pretty quick to get to the ppa
<dwrunkle> Hello.  I wonder if someone can help me get my old Nvidia FX5200 card to work in Kubuntu 12.04?
<lordievader> dwrunkle: Have you installed the drivers?
<dwrunkle> Even tried the latest version (253?) from NVidia.  Problem is:  Nvidia-Xconfig creates a dummy xorg.conf, but Nvidia-settings does not see it.  System only shows Default screen when I have two screens running.
<dwrunkle> I am using a Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 motherboard and the FX5200 is in the PCI slot.
<lordievader> dwrunkle: But the driver does get loaded?
<dwrunkle> YEs.  Then  driver is loaded but shows as not being used.
<lordievader> dwrunkle: What do you mean? Does nvidia-config complain about the driver?
<dwrunkle> It just shows a config screen with only the default screen and no options.
<lordievader> dwrunkle: Is the card even able to handle 2 screens?
<dwrunkle> I bought it originally to use two VGA screens and it has worked fine through Kubuntu 11..04.
<lordievader> dwrunkle: And what did you do in 11.04 to get it working?
<dwrunkle> But then I upgraded the motherboard and then did a clean install of Kubuntu 12.04
<thgilsrooc|lt> hi folks
<dwrunkle> I am now wondering if the motherboard is the problem.  Since it is a new motherboard, maybe it has some kind of "enhanced" PCI slot?
<lordievader> dwrunkle: But what did you do to get it working in 11.04?
<dwrunkle> Just ran the Nvidia-xconfig and then Nvidia-settings.
<lordievader> dwrunkle: And how did you install the driver?
<dwrunkle> That is what is making me now think it is the motherboard.
<Renegade15> is there any way to force apt or aptitude to just plain upgrade upgradable packages without paying attention to dependencies and shit?
<dwrunkle> Kubuntu 11.04 was on the old motherboard.
<lordievader> dwrunkle: That is not what I am asking, how did you install the driver in 11.04?
<dwrunkle> The driver was installed during upgrade on 11.04.  There is the proprietary driver tool under System that will load different versions of the driver, but the latest version worked under Kubuntu 11.04
<lordievader> dwrunkle: Ok so you installed it through the system tool. Have you tried reinstalling the driver?
<dwrunkle> I just chose twinview in the nvidia-settings (nvidia-config) and got the desktop across both screens.
<dwrunkle> Yes.
<lordievader> dwrunkle: What output do you get when you run: jockey-text -l
<lordievader> !paste | dwrunkle
<ubottu> dwrunkle: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dwrunkle> Also tried different versiona (93, 175, etc.)  All resusled in not being able to use the screen because the driver made the screen go to some aweful resolution where I could not even read the entries.  I had to remove the xorg.conf completely and reboot to get the default screen back so I can see anything.
<tiger1> co to jest??
<dwrunkle> Ah.  Sorry.  I need to get off for now and run an errand  Will be back in am hour or two.
<lordievader> dwrunkle: Good luck with your problem!
<jhutchins_lt> Renegade15: Why would you want to do that?
<JuJuBee> How can I recursively remove all files in a dir tree but leave the directory structure in tact?  Anybody have a script for such a task?
<jhutchins_lt> JuJuBee: you could use find
<JuJuBee> I'd like to run from command line... elaborate...
<Peace-> JuJuBee:  wait
<jhutchins_lt> JuJuBee: find is a console command.  (It has a man page.)
<jhutchins_lt> JuJuBee: Have a look and see what you think would work, and we'll be glad to fill in any specific questions.
<Peace-> find  folder path   -type f
<Peace-> shoudl find the files
<Peace-> while read line ; do  rm "$line" ; done < <(find  folder path   -type f)
<Peace-> should do the job
<Peace-> NOT SURE
<jhutchins_lt> Peace-: Or you could just use the delete option in find.
<jhutchins_lt> Peace-: Before that was available people either used -exec or xargs.
<Peace-> i dunno
<jhutchins_lt> Good tricks to learn.  I make use of find an open-ended interview question.
<diego_> teste
<lordievader> Gotta go
<Guest83509> Anyone know latest ppa's for kde 4.9 beta? Launchpad ppa's for beta kubuntu don't work
<CruX|> hello
<CruX|> if I change keyboard layout from qwertz to qwerty
<CruX|> ctrl-z is not working in kate
<CruX|> ctrl-z is ctrl-y
<CruX|> please fix this
<Guest83509> CruX|: you need to file a bud at launchpad.net
<Guest83509> CruX|: bug...
<Guest83509> CruX|: you may finally be reporting the bug at kde though
<Guest83509> CruX|: check you setting area to see if you can't modifyt he keyboard setup.  maybe you have abad profile match to your brand of keyboard?
<Renegade15> jhutchins_lt: Sorry, was eating. Because even though I waited two months to give the devs time to fix stuff this time, the dist-upgrade process was a disaster, as usual. Doesn't matter by now, though. I accepted the fact that, as usual, the system is a mess and apt is gonna wipe out half the system before I can start fixing it.
<jhutchins_lt> Dist upgrades have gone smoothly for me, but I stick with stable.
<jhutchins_lt> If you do stuff like upgrade packages but not upgrade their dependencies you're going to have breakage.
<Renegade15> most certainly less breakage than before
<jhutchins_lt> Good, good.
<Renegade15> not to mention that shit like aptitude dying over blank lines in rarcrack-compdigitec-unofficial's description is definitely not my fault
<jussi> Tm_T: !!!!!!!!
<jussi> Tm_T: I fixored it -see post #3 https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=137257
<sdaugherty> Hi, There seems to be some sort of squid error on www.kubuntu.org. http://paste.kde.org/493742/
<lordievader> Good evening
<semyon__> is any mmorpg on ubuntu 10.04?
<giantpune> hi, i have an issue with a micro SD card.  every time i insert the card into my computer, the whole system seems to lock up and my sd reader is trying really hard to read from the card.  when i pull the card out of my reader, the system starts responding again
<giantpune> my dmesg gets filled up with this over and over.  http://pastie.org/private/0o0jxkytrauei4muctewva
<giantpune> does anybody have any ideas about what can be done to make it work right?
<fasta> Which framebuffer modules do I need to boot?
<datruth> how can I edit my boot menu in kubuntu?
<LordOfTime> you mean the grub bootloader?
<datruth> Yes
<LordOfTime> how did you want to edit it?
<LordOfTime> i.e. what did you want to edit in it
<datruth> Well when I boot up there are two entries for Windows 7 for two drives but they both boot to the same os
<datruth> I added a second drive and formatted as FAT32 so it can been seen via my dual boot
<datruth> so I'd like to remove the extra entry
<LordOfTime> datruth:  ah, that won't stick then
<sunitasethi> hi LordOfTime
<LordOfTime> i filed this as a bug (I have the same problem), LP Bug 1009147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1009147 in os-prober (Ubuntu) "Windows partitions incorrectly detected as duplicates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009147
<LordOfTime> datruth:  ^  might want to mark that as affecting you as well
<datruth> hemm
<datruth> damn
<brad___> is it possible to disable the webcame in kopete? on my notebook the webcam is built in and the light comes on whenever kopete is on
<mr0wl> what's good PPA for the latest Firefox?
<Guest2403> question. How could I install xfce on Kubuntu 5.04 powerpc?
<mydogsnameisrudy> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu
#kubuntu 2012-06-06
<Guest2403> when i do that there 0MB installed
<Guest2403> nothing happens
<mydogsnameisrudy> is it all ready installed have you tryed to change to it?
<Guest2403> yeah it didn't install
<Guest2403> hmmm, couldnt find fluxbox either
<Guest2403> the reason im doing this, is because Kubuntu 5.04 powerpc is the only successful install, which im on right now, that i could get on this iBook G3 clamshell
<Guest2403> its tolerable, but i wanted xfce, lxde, or fluxbox, since i only have 64MB RAM
<phdp> I'm having trouble with ibus: has anyone here been able to write in Japanese on Kubuntu? And yes I googled it seems nobody has the answer (the question has a bounty on AskUbuntu though).
<frogonwheels> Shinka: yes, (careful changing your nick so drastically, it's rather confusing to reply to).
<frogonwheels> err.. I think... I don't use it much so I'm just checking it stillworks.
<Shinka> @frogonwheels: Well I dont see the icon (and for some reason my US international setting doesnt work, hence the lack of apostrophe)
<frogonwheels> Shinka: are you after Japanese internationalisation, or just input?
<Shinka> input
<frogonwheels> Shinka: I'm just going to try do it now.  You'll need a japanes input method installed.
<Shinka> I have ibus installed
<Shinka> It's just that I don't see the icon to change the input method.
<Shinka> I have this problem -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/138406/no-ibus-icon-in-kubuntu-12-04
<faglnar> java sucks for sure
<Shinka> faglnar: yep, learn Haskell :P
<frogonwheels> Shinka: hold a sec - I been stuffing round with stuff. .   look at this: http://superuser.com/questions/279898/kubuntu-11-04-japanese-input-method
<Shinka> aw :( I have to go, but I'll try it. Thanks!
<Avihay> Shinka: I'm useing iBus with Japanese for a while now. I had to reconfigure the language switching hotkeys, because I coulsn't properly trigger the defaults
<klakin> Hey guys. Do accesses to google.com suddenly redirect to google.com.hk?
<klakin> I've verified tha tthis happens on my two Kubuntu 12.04 machines
<klakin> but not on my Gentoo Linux machine, and not on my Windows machine.
<klakin> They all are operating on the same LAN.
<frogonwheels> Avihay: haza!  できたぞ！
<Avihay> おめでと
<Avihay> was it the default hotkeys that weren't working for you?
<frogonwheels> Avihay: yeah, the default hotkeys, and I just hadn't set it up properly.  As long as my system menus don't revert to japanese (which has happened in the past) when I reboot, it will be all good
<Hganavak> How can I get the windows+up/down/left/right functionality in Kubuntu? Do I need compiz?
<subcool> can someone help me with my sound? - there is none :(
<subcool> I am also connected via HDMI, and there is no sound there either..
<amason> subcool: i'm a bit busy ATM but i'm pretty sure there is an Ubuntu page dedicated to troubleshooting sound
<amason> a quick web search should find the page
<amason> from memory it gives a step by step how to for troublehsooting your sound
<HelenB> Some of my settings in BlueDevil haven't stuck
<phoenix_firebrd> does the kubuntu daily build contain kde 4.9 beta 1?
<rethus>  i have install some updates for today... after reboot, my kontact /kmail doesnt work: http://paste.kde.org/493976
<rethus> no i install the dev_packages to get a better debug-message
<rethus> how can i upgrade only kontact to higher version for natty?
<rethus> i try this: http://maketecheasier.com/install-kde-4-7-in-kubuntu-natty/2011/09/06
<rethus> upgrade kde 4.6 to 4.7  in natty
<rethus> i add the repository, but get no upgrades to version 4.7. why
<rethus> helo anybody here
<rethus> wonder why i see no traffic here at all.
<rethus> ping bot
<rethus> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rethus> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<rethus1> i have natty and try to upgrade kde. i n my source.list i have add backports, but i don't get any newer kde packages (now i have 4.6
<rethus1> whats wrong here
<ajmal> hi
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning
<ajmal> morning
<ajmal> hi
<ajmal> hi
<rethus1>  i have natty and try to upgrade kde. i n my source.list i have add backports, but i don't get any newer kde packages (now i have 4.6
<Riddell> rethus1: natty is an old release, if you want newer KDE use the latest release
<Tm_T> as usual, there's packages only for latest stable https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<Tm_T> actually, currently previous stable (:
<rethus1> is it possible to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit ?
<Tm_T> rethus1: short answer is no
<jita> Is there any better theme for kde 4.8 ??
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<phoenix_firebrd> does the dailybuild of kubuntu contain kde 4.9 beta 1?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: see launchpad.net
<Riddell> (but no not yet)
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: ok
<ajmal> hi all
<sparr_L> I have two kubuntu 12.04 boxes and one wifi network with WPA2 PSK security. One box can connect all the time. The other works rarely but usually gets stuck at "configuring interface" for 30+ seconds before prompting me to enter the "Secrets" (WPA key?) for the network again.
<sparr_L> I have two kubuntu 12.04 boxes and one wifi network with WPA2 PSK security. One box can connect all the time. The other works rarely but usually gets stuck at "configuring interface" for 30+ seconds before prompting me to enter the "Secrets" (WPA key?) for the network again. Any suggestions on troubleshooting this?
<sparr_L> The one that rarely works on that network works fine on other networks
<BluesKaj> sparr_L, do the other networks use a different gateway ?
<sparr_L> yes
<BluesKaj> sparr_L, do you have /etc/hosts.allow file configured?
<sparr_L> it exists but has only comments in it
<BluesKaj> it lists the IPs of the pcs on the network
<BluesKaj> if you want to add them ...it might help
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<BluesKaj> sparr_L, like so , http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026932/
<sparr_L> there are no other PCs on either network in question
<sparr_L> well, either that I'm testing with
<sparr_L> I'm sure there have been other users at some of the public wifi APs I've used previously
<BluesKaj> oh i thought you said it was a desktop pc
<sparr_L> there's just the one
<sparr_L> and it's DHCP
<sparr_L> so, usually the same, but not necessarily
<sparr_L> you mean I should try connecting both to the same network at the same time, then add the other's IP to each of them?
<BluesKaj> yup
<sparr_L> can't do that right now :(
<sparr_L> how might it help when I can't get past configuring the interface?
<sparr_L> i'm not getting far enough for the problematic computer to get an IP, even
<BluesKaj> can you do an ifconfig on said pc ?
<ikonia> (don't forget sudo)
<sparr_L> I'm on a different network right now
<sparr_L> http://pastebin.com/jA29EBhS
<BluesKaj> actually iwconfig would be better , but I'm not real confident about my wifi knowledge , since there are so many things that can go wrong
<BluesKaj>  R.I.P. Ray Bradbury , Martian Chronicles , Farenheit 451
<lordievader> Good evening
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader
<danielo_> hey Guys
<danielo_> can You help me? I was trying to create package with ark but protected with password
<danielo_> I cant find that option
<lordievader> danielo_: You want to make a password protected archive?
<danielo_> yes
<danielo_> exacly
<danielo_> for my private assembly project :p
<lordievader> danielo_: Let me see if I can find it.
<danielo_> I know that I can open with ark protected package
<danielo_> but how to save
<danielo_> :p
<danielo_> let me know if You will find something :P
<lordievader> danielo_: Have you tried this: http://www.web-manual.net/linux-3/how-to-password-protect-a-zip-file-in-linux-unix/
<openos> Hopw to get the best Multimedia Experience In KDE
<openos> Caus I have many Problems whit Multimedia After switching From >Unity to KDE
<lordievader> openos: Define best...
<lordievader> openos: Problems like what?
<openos> video freez when i try to play It whit Xine or dragon alos whit Smplayer and Umplayer just vlc Play My video
<lordievader> openos: So why not use vlc?
<openos> VLC  a little Bit slow In My machine And I want Umplayer for Subtitles
<lordievader> openos: Ok, try running umplayer from the terminal perhaps it gives you a hint why it freezes.
<openos> OKey Thanks I will Reinstall It
<danielo_> lordievader: thanks man It works. sad that we can do this with ark :(
<danielo_> Openos You should try smplayer
<lordievader> danielo_: Perhaps you can, but I don't know how... and he did.
<danielo_> ok I've done this so I dont need it for now :P
<danielo_> tell me where to submit a bug in kubuntu?
<danielo_> after installation some updates my power button doesnt behave as it should
<BluesKaj> !bug | danielo_
<ubottu> danielo_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<danielo_> earlier in 12.04 and 11.10 when I press power button my laptop was suspendig according to the power setting in systemsetting, but now it turn off when in option is said to suspend :(
<danielo_> no it is not what I need
<Guest26379> Anyone know when Kile 2.1.2 will hit the repositories?  It fixes a bug in the current version 2.1.0
<Oxymoron> Have someone here managed to install Sonos Controller 3.8 or later on your Kubuntu desktop on wine? If you have, I would like to know how todo? :)
<shadeslayer> Oxymoron: since this is a generic wine question, if no one answers, you can try #ubuntu or #wine as well ( maybe that's #wine-hq, not sure )
<shadeslayer> make that #winehq
<Oxymoron> shadeslayer: Thanks :)
<openos> Hi
<openos> Why Update free here (Lecture de la base de données... 248750 fichiers et répertoires déjà installés.)
<openos> Préparation du remplacement de zramswap-enabler 0.2.1-0~19~precise1 (en utilisant .../zramswap-enabler_0.2.1-0~20~precise1_all.deb) ...
<Pici> !fr | openos
<ubottu> openos: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<openos> Ho To Get a Pure Kde After switching From Gnome Shell And Unity
<BluesKaj> !purekde | openos
<ubottu> openos: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<Avihay> damn, you beat me to it  :->
<openos> Okey Thanks alreay Have this Website But the instruction on it remove Some Other package that i need
<elfh> hello
<elfh> cam anyone help me to setup audacity (or any other app) to record what you hear? (desktop sounds, browser vide sounds, etc) I tried to use alsamixer, but getting terrible feedback like noise. also tried qjackctl and got no sound at all :(
<elfh> can
<FloodBotK1> elfh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> elfh, install pavucontrol . you can control your record inputs and their volumes
<BluesKaj> elfh, then you can choose whatever recording app you wish
<onet> hi, to connect to openvpn server, should i install something additional? (12.04)
<elfh> BluesKaj, thanks, will try now
<BluesKaj> onet, isn't there an open vpn setting in network manager ?
<BluesKaj> onet, I haven't used NM in a long time or even VPN
<onet> BluesKaj: is, i have configure certs files, but there is no option like "connect"
<onet> and all time is 'not connected'
<elfh> BluesKaj, i installed pavucontrol, but what to do next? have the same problems in audacity
<BluesKaj> elfh, reboot , then try audacity , make sure audacity uses the same card as shown in alsamixer
<elfh> BluesKaj, ok
<elfh> BluesKaj, no luck
<BluesKaj> elfh, audacity has to be explored , there are alot of tutorials on the net due to it's many functions and options
<elfh> BluesKaj, i read the tutorial. i think, the problem is: when i turn on capture in alsamixer and select mix0, i get terrible feedback like sound.
<elfh> BluesKaj, i can record mic without problem, but with what you hear, i don't know what to do now
<sky100> i burnt the novies onto DVD-R ,,, but after burning as I reinsert the disc .. its not being read the system
<sky100> i used k3b
<sky100> by the system*
<sky100> but in windows it showing up...
<sky100> can any one help me pls
<jhutchins_lt> skfin: Do any video disks automatically show up?
<jhutchins_lt> He gone.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins_lt, he couldn't wait ...does it regularly ...hell 'post the same question in kde
<BluesKaj> was going to suggest he install libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<ubsafder> i have a plain ubuntu how do i install kde ?
<ubsafder> i can't find a terminal
<fasta> I put in an audio cd, but it doesn't get mounted automatically. Why not?
<skfin> jhutchins_lt: wat?
<BluesKaj> fasta,  did you check dolphin>places?
<ubsafder> how do i install kde on an ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<fasta> BluesKaj: yes, but it appears to be a bit of hit and miss.
<fasta> BluesKaj: it worked now.
<BluesKaj> fasta, try system settings>removable devices ...I don't see my cdrom listed , but there's nomedia in it atm
<fasta> BluesKaj: I also get your messages twice, btw.
<fasta> BluesKaj: that is, for every message you send, I get two notifications.
<BluesKaj> really, just my messages ?
<fasta> BluesKaj: no, you are not that special.
<fasta> BluesKaj: can you say something else?
<BluesKaj> heh :)
<fasta> BluesKaj: directed at me of course.
<BluesKaj> fasta, ok did you try my suggestion?
<fasta> BluesKaj: hmm, I still get your messages twice :(
<fasta> BluesKaj: problems solved. My IRC client was running twice :/
<BluesKaj> fasta, ok ok
<fasta> BluesKaj: I nuked another graphical client (k3b) for bashburn, though.
<metehan> hello guys is there anyone know how to make bootable usb stick?
<fasta> metehan: unetbootin
<fasta> metehan: you don't send people private messages.
<fasta> metehan: read the rules
<metehan> okay then
<fasta> metehan: just google for that.
<metehan> found it ,backtrack 5 not on the list
<fasta> metehan: what do you need backtrack for?
<fasta> metehan: backtrack is a broken distro.
<fasta> metehan: created by a bunch of hipsters.
<metehan> broken distro?
<fasta> metehan: yeah, they even shipped with some known remote exploits some time ago, I think.
<fasta> metehan: all of their tools can also be installed on other distributions.
<fasta> metehan: if you actually know what you are doing, you can also just grab their kernel configuration and compile your own kernel in 10 minutes.
<fasta> metehan: in short, there is no single reason to run that stuff.
<fasta> The whole 'penetration testing community' is just a bunch of wankers.
<metehan> so backtrack is something I dont need , himm okay then but the kernel configuration something I never done and I dont want to risk my system :(
<fasta> metehan: 'risk' your system?
<metehan> I luv my kde
<fasta> metehan: you can have multiple system configurations.
<fasta> metehan: and kde has nothing to do with it.
<fasta> metehan: the most important thing is your kernel if you do wireless hacking.
<fasta> metehan: anyway, I wouldn't recommend such activities if you have no idea what you are doing.
<metehan> not for wireles hacking actually have 3g on everywhere :)
<fasta> metehan: you won't 'learn' anything of it either.
<fasta> metehan: if you want to learn something, read some introduction to the theory of computation or whatever.
<metehan> nope I want to study on linux networking protection etc. when I google it people saying backtrack is goo d also their websites they have fancy videos about it
<BluesKaj> metehan, you can join #backtrack chat , but there aren't many ppl there... which is a good thing IMO
<metehan> I saw that just a second ago :))
<BluesKaj> fasta, bashburn looks interesting , was checking it out and installed ... I was using wodim when k3b was segfaulting a while back
<BluesKaj> not that I burn much media of any sort these days
<metehan> okay then I was checking kyubuntu software management
<metehan> which is I cant see any particual program I can check like on app store
<metehan> is there anything I can look into programs on kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> metehan, use muon , it shows more packages. but if you want a reference package manager and don't mind a few gtk libs then synaptic is my recommendation
<BluesKaj> bbl
<metehan> get the synaptic its look pretty cool actually and I like it :)
<metehan> thanks
<ForgeAus> wow I didn't know konversation had a /konsole command :)
<metehan> good nights
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> hallo here....
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> good night....
#kubuntu 2012-06-07
<neo69> hi
<neo69> I just installed postgresql 9.1 but when I try to start it nothing happens, no errors also
<foormea> hi people!
<foormea> i wanna give some basic reading material about linux and bash (beginner's level) to a colleague. would you say that tldp's "introduction to linux - a hands on guide" is a good document?
<skramer_> I just installed Krusader & I must say I really like it. There´s only one problem that is the missing icons in the toolbar (http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/07/Screen.png) and some of the menu. How may I get these icons to be shown properly?
<_BS_> pp ... in khelpcenter, I see no build search index. Has it disappeared?
<Ormie> why is kubuntu larger than ubuntu?
<Ormie> iso file
<Ormie> ???
<Ormie> ?????
<Ormie> ????????
<metehan> hello is there anyone know how to find nice fancy looking kubuntu themes?
<Ormie> Ormie> why is kubuntu larger than ubuntu?
<Ormie> <Ormie> iso file
<Ormie> Corey, Oh my god, you are a freenode staff. I thought if I say DDOS i get z-lined or what ever -lined. :(
<Corey> Ormie: It's not advised on this network.  There's no "legitimate" DDOS purpose, so "education" doesn't fly.
<Ormie> okay, please don't z-line or whatever line me.
<Ormie> i am a good guy
<ashankar> Hi all, running kubuntu 12.04, how do I install debug packages for /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5 (owned by libkdeui5) and /usr/lib/libkcmutils.so.4 (owned bykdelibs5-dev ) ?
<lordievader> Good morning
<jtheuer> how can I add a SSL client certificate for konqueror (and http mails in kmail2) ?
<Tm_T> http mails?
<ashankar> wat
<KiwiCam> Hello. I've just discovered KDE and I love it. That is all.
<lordievader> KiwiCam: That is good to hear! Have fun!
<Tm_T> KiwiCam: hi and welcome, if you enjoy non-support related discussion around the subject, feel free to join us in #kubuntu-offtopic too (:
<KiwiCam> Tm_T: Great. Thanks. Channel saved.
<noaXess> hey hey
<noaXess> are teh existing jaunty source.lists?
<noaXess> i need to manage a old jaunty and update seomthing before ugprading
<ikonia> noaXess: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<noaXess> ikonia: thanks.. got it ;)
<ikonia> nice job
<noaXess> is't just a terminal client.... but customer moved it into another area and now i need openvpn on that machine grrr..
<noaXess> i need to create a tunnel with racoon.. it works.. but not after boot... then i can't conect over tunnel,i need to first restart racoon to get the connection, any hint?
<noaXess> ikonia:
<ikonia> noaXess: I've never used racoon so sadly, no idea
<BluesKaj> hey all
<almoxarife> i have the wicd-kde bug, close it and it crashes, any one managed to bypass the crash?
<BluesKaj> almoxarife, using wicd for wifi, right ?
<savio> can i ask question about gnome
<noaXess> savio: hm.. better in #gnome ;)
<savio> thx
<Spider-Pork> Hi. I have a problem with cryptsetup. I'm trying to crypt an external USB disk with cryptsetup 1.4.3 on my kubuntu 11.04. The problem is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028517/ the kernel is 2.6.38-15-generic-pae. Any Idea? Thank you
<vix__> Hello guys. I am a new kubuntu user and my sound has stopped working after an upgrade. Can anyone please help?
<mydogsnameisrudy> vix__:  have  you check your levs on alsamixer
<vix__> not yet... whats the command for that?
<mydogsnameisrudy> open terminal run alsamixer
<vix__> thanks. looks like everything obvious is turned up. Anything in particular to look for?
<mydogsnameisrudy> any thing muted?
<vix__> don't think so. I'll post a screenshot
<Spider-Pork> Hi. I have a problem with cryptsetup. I'm trying to crypt an external USB disk with cryptsetup 1.4.3 on my kubuntu 11.04. The problem is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028517/ the kernel is 2.6.38-15-generic-pae. Any Idea? Thank you
<vix__> http://paste.kde.org/494708/
<mydogsnameisrudy> the MM means there muted need to change them
<vix__> ah. how?
<BluesKaj> vix__, use the M key
<vix__> Ah. Ok. SOrry :> Noob
<mydogsnameisrudy> thanks BluesKaj i was looking , forgot the keyu
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy, np ...thought you were busy
<mydogsnameisrudy> just dont use it much so i forgot lol
<vix__> um. Still no sound though...
<BluesKaj> vix__, when asking , direct your question to the person helping you , use his/her nick so it highlights on their irc client
<mydogsnameisrudy> vix__: ok have you checks your cables , power to speaker ect.
<mydogsnameisrudy> just to make sure
<vix__> <BluesKaj> like this?
<BluesKaj> vix__, yes , exactly
<Spider-Pork> Hi. I have a problem with cryptsetup. I'm trying to crypt an external USB disk with cryptsetup 1.4.3 on my kubuntu 11.04. The problem is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028517/ the kernel is 2.6.38-15-generic-pae. Any Idea? Thank you
<vix__> <mydogsnameisrudy> its a laptop and was working a few weeks ago. Thought that 12.04 would fix it but no luck
<vix__> <mydogsnameisrudy> hang on: I'll try headphones
<vix__> <mydogsnameisrudy> no sound from headphones either. SC is onboard intel 82801DB-ICH4
<BluesKaj> !repeat | Spider-Pork
<ubottu> Spider-Pork: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<vix__> <mydogsnameisrudy> if this helps, when I use headphones and use vlc to boost volume to 200% i can faintly hear sound.
<mydogsnameisrudy> vix__:  ok im looking for ideas
<vix__> <mydogsnameisrudy> very kind: thankyou!
<BluesKaj> vix__, open kmenu>my computer>system settings>multimedia>phonon>device preference ...you'll see a list on the right , choose the different devices in the list and use the "test" button to check for sounds
<mydogsnameisrudy> BluesKaj: ive read something about muting s/pdif not sure what that is
<BluesKaj> spdif is your digital output , that's if you use it to connect to an amp or powered speaker system that has digital inputs , usually rca/coax, altho some fncier cards have optical
<BluesKaj> fancier
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmm ok
<eagles0513875> what is the shortcut to show hidden folders
<BluesKaj> actually that's what i use
<vix__> <BlueSkaj> There is only one option (plus one dummy and another that are greyed out). Can't hear anything when I test
<BluesKaj> vix__, ok run aplay -l in the terminal , pastebin the result
<vix__> <eagles0513875> alt + .
<eagles0513875> ty vix__  :)
<vix__> <BlueSkaj> http://paste.kde.org/494714/
<Avihay> can you try system settings -> Multimedia -> Phonon -> Audio hardware setup ? soundcard should be the soundcard that you want, Profile should be analog duplex if you use the analog output, and in sound device, choose playback, and then try the different connectors
<vix__> Just found a fix for headphones. Forum post suggested muting external amplifier. That fixed headphone sound. Speakers still not happy...
<BluesKaj> vix__, in the terminal , sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<vix__> <Avihay> just says built-in audio.
<Avihay> do you have different connectors?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: starting the reinstall
<Avihay> listed under playback
<vix__> vix@vix-lappy:~$  sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<vix__> vix@vix-lappy:~$
<BluesKaj> vix__, good
<vix__> <avihay> got two other greyed out ones; one is dummy. the other iec958
<Avihay> well, I had a problem that the connector switch from analog stereo speakers to analog headphons when I stick my headphones in, and then I had to turn up the volume to 11 to hear faint voices in the headphones, but my headphone's output would be just fine if I set the connector to analog speakers, thought you might have a similar issue...
<vix__> <avihay> headphones seem to be fine with "external amplifier" muted
<Avihay> then I havn't a clue, sorry
<BluesKaj> vix__, ok , in krunner (alt+f2) , kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  , add this line to the bottom ,  options snd-intel8x0 index=0 . There is no gurantee , but we have to cover all the bases to make sure the sound module /driver is loaded . Now reboot .
<vix__> ok. i'll be 5 while I reboot
<vix__> thanks <BluesKaj>!
<vix_> I'm ba-ack
<mydogsnameisrudy> vix_:  and hows the sound
<vix_> mydogsnameisrudy: no joy :(
<mydogsnameisrudy> vix_: when your were running 11.10 it worked fine?
<vix_> yep. An update seemed to break it. I hoped 12.04 would resolve it but no...
<mydogsnameisrudy> you upgraded then to 12.04 from 11.10
<ikonia> eagles0513875: be with you asap, just having a short meeting
<eagles0513875> ikonia: tyt for some reason the boot usb wasn't able to copy and i recreated the usb
<BluesKaj> vix_, unfortunately your soundcard driver suffers from an unresolved bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/992490
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992490 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4, playback] No sound at all after upgrade to 12.04" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> eagles0513875: ok, my install is complete
<eagles0513875> wtf
<ikonia> easy there
<eagles0513875> sry i know language but for some reason its having problems reading from my usb drive
<BluesKaj> look like pulseaudio might be affected , vix_ ...you could try removing pulseaudio
<vix_> <BluesKaj> and then reinstalling? or using somthing else?
<eagles0513875> ok going to try make the usb on my imac
<BluesKaj> vix_, no , sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio , in the terminal , then another reboot , unfortunately , the alsa force-reload command doesn't always work
<murali> Please help. copying of files in kubuntu is very slow. almost 1mbps. previous its used to be around 5mbps
<murali> Please help. copying of files in kubuntu is very slow. almost 1mbps. previous its used to be around 5mbps
<BluesKaj> vix_, you may have to purge pulseaudio , copy and paste this command into the terminal without the quotes , otherwise pulseaudio wll still load in the background and interfere with the alsa driver, " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install alsa-base alsa-utils; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse"
<BluesKaj> oh well , too late
<BluesKaj> vix_, you may have to purge pulseaudio , copy and paste this command into the terminal without the quotes , otherwise pulseaudio wll still load in the background and interfere with the alsa driver, " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install alsa-base alsa-utils; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse"
<vix_> thanks..
<vix_> <BluesKaj> done! i'll check sound
<vix_> <BluesKaj> still no sound
<BluesKaj> vix_, probly needs another reboot ...this is gerttng as bad as windows , you could try this first , sudo alsa force-reload
<vix_> vix@vix-lappy:~$ sudo  alsa force-reload
<vix_> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-intel8x0 snd-ac97-codec snd-pcm snd-seq-midi snd-rawmidi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device snd-page-alloc (failed: modules still loaded: snd-intel8x0 snd-ac97-codec snd-pcm snd-timer snd-page-alloc).
<vix_> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-intel8x0 snd-ac97-codec snd-pcm snd-seq-midi snd-rawmidi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device snd-page-alloc.
<FloodBotK1> vix_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> vl yes that's anormal output after the reload command
<BluesKaj> vix_,^
<vix_> cool
<vix_> <BluesKaj> Still no sound. Sorrry
<vix_> <BluesKaj> There are aload more options in phonon but none seem to work
<BluesKaj> vix_, make sure your alsamixer controls aren't turned down or muted
<vix_> checked: they're not
<BluesKaj> but vix_ still think a reboot is in order
<vix_> ok. I'll try that!
<BluesKaj> that's my best shot at this vix_ , I'm out of ideas now
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<BluesKaj> gooday lordievader
<ForgeAus> I love doing things I shouldn't be able to do :)
<ForgeAus> about to try rebooting into windows to see if I can boot XPmode from the native VHD from BCD by adding a BCDstore to the XPMode VHD ... I'm sure something will break :) but might be fun trying
<phoenix_firebrd> is kde 4.9 beta 1 available ?
<hyper_ch> hi there, I accidentally removed the network manager. I did reinstall the package but it's not auto-started. any advice?
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: did you restart after that?
<DarthFrog> hyper_ch: Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package name>"
<hyper_ch> DarthFrog: dpkg-reconfigure gives me hints :) thx
<sky100> after burning images on a DVD-R using k3b .. the sytem is not reading the disc after inserting
<sky100> can any one help pls....
<sky100> but the same DVD-R is being read in windows XP
<sky100> do I need to uninstall k3b & reinstall it ?
<sky100> ple  help
<sky100> pls*
<BluesKaj> medibuntu | sky100,
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | sky100,
<ubottu> sky100,: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BluesKaj> sky100 , what kind of images ?
<sky100> MOVIES
<sky100> SOOsorry for caps
<sky100> .avi format
<BluesKaj> sky100, make sure you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed as well
<sky100> how to ensure it BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras , sky100
<sky100> i hope it has some issues with k3b..its disconnecting my internet as well
<sky100> when i open it at times
<BluesKaj> what is?
<sky100> k3b, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> k3 has nothing to do with your internet
<BluesKaj> k3b
<sky100> in previous version of kubuntu 11.03 , i had no problem with k3b
<sky100> ok
<sky100> always the same msg
<sky100> weird behaviour
<BluesKaj> well, i have to go ... busy with other stuff today
<sky100> ok BluesKaj
<sky100> ty
<nyuszika7h> Kubuntu 11.03? Interesting.
<nyuszika7h> I thought there is usually only .04 and .10
<sky100> oh , i was wrong . nyuszika7h .. it was 11.10 prolly
<sky100> excuse
<nyuszika7h> No problem
<lordievader> Good evening
<graft> hi, is it possible to read PDFs within dolphin?
<graft> i hate having 20 okular windows
<jamil_1> in konqueror yes, dont know about dolphin
<graft> hmm, how to do it in konqueror?
<sky100> hi
<sky100> i burnt movies using  Brasero ,,, it fianlly showed burning error
<shallwe> hi guys, someone here using grapich tablets like genius or wacon?
<shallwe> my genius i608x works the moves but not the pressures :(
<metehan> Hello guys again me :),My kubuntu start to open on every start showing desktp sharing is there anyone know why? is there anything to do with my other macbook on network etc???
<Bentheplantguy> Trying to backup to external HD.  Opened Nepomuk Backup and got this error message "The Nepomuk backup service does not seem to be running.  Backups cannot be handled without it." options are finish or cancel.  both terminate program.  i updated all nepomuk related items in synaptic.  ideas?
<lordievader> Bentheplantguy: Have you checked if it is running?
<Bentheplantguy> don't know how to do that.  it isn't in my dashboard, so i figured it wasn't currently open.  what do i need to check
<Yankees52> whats up whats up whats up
<lordievader> Bentheplantguy: System Settings -> Desktop Search -> Nepomuk Semantic Desktop
<genii-around> Yankees52: You've reached the Kubuntu support channel! Do you have some issue regarding your Kubuntu which needs resolving?
<Yankees52> yeah is dual core pentium 3 933Mhz 512MB ram enough for kubuntu?
<maco> might be a little slow, but yeah
<Bentheplantguy> i'm in system settings, but don't see desktop search
<Yankees52> is the dual cpu 933MHZ weak?
<maco> not particularly weak, just ... 8 years old
<lordievader> Bentheplantguy: It's under Workspace Appearance
<genii-around> Yankees52: The cpu is fine...the amount of RAM is marginal.
<maco> the 512mb ram is actually what i was thinkign about as being the bottleneck, since your system has to work harder to track everything when you have less ram.
<maco> itll work, itd just be snappier with a gig
<Yankees52> hmm the max supported is 768MB ram, and i do have one slot avaible
<Bentheplantguy> lordievader: not seeing it.  i'm running ubuntu, but nepomuk was recommended to me.  i know it's a KDE program.  is that my problem?  i've used it before though
<Yankees52> hmm i think 512MB is fine for now, its only being used by my family to type,
<genii-around> Yankees52: The more RAM the better. You could always just see how it runs, if too sluggish then perhaps another derivative like Xubuntu or Lubuntu may be better for that machine
<Yankees52> genii-around: do you think the swap file will be used a lot?
<genii-around> Yankees52: Yes. Swap partition actually, usually.
<genii-around> Yankees52: If you have a fairly fast drive it may not be too painful
<lordievader> Bentheplantguy: Ah you are running Ubuntu. You could run "nepomukserver" from a terminal and see if the backup utility works after that.
<Bentheplantguy> what is that doing?
<lordievader> Bentheplantguy: From your error message you can conclude that the nepomuk service is not running, now I do not use nepomuk myself but I have a hunch that it is the server that is responsible for the error.
<Bentheplantguy> o ok, which explains why it suddenly isn't working.  is there a way to set up built in backup in nepomuk?
<lordievader> Bentheplantguy: Through the kde system settings you can, but I'm not sure how to do that from gnome/unity.
<Bentheplantguy> "[/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub] Error reading zip header:"
<lordievader> Bentheplantguy: As I said I don't use nepomuk, so I am not sure what to do now, perhaps someone else knows, or you could try the (k)ubuntu forums.org.
<bibi_> salut lume
<bibi_> vorbeste cineva romineste?
<lordievader> quit
<genii-around> Daskreech: What Riddell said
<Daskreech> genii-around: I agree
<fase> hello
<fase> !list
<ubottu> fase: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Mitchell92> Hi.. I am going to install kubuntu tomorrow... but I have a question... Will kubuntu update itself to the newest distro release when it comes out like Ubuntu does?
<Mitchell92> on ubuntu my system would tell me a new distro release was out, and would update it automatically. Will Kubuntu do that, too?
<genii-around> Depends how you have your system set.
<Mitchell92> Can you explain?
<genii-around> Mitchell92: There are 3 possible settings in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  which are: never, normal, or lts
<Mitchell92> Okay. I get it now. Thanks.
<Mitchell92> what office software comes with kubuntu? Libreoffice?
<Mitchell92> and genii-around,is libdvdcss and the appropriate playback codecs installed by default?
<genii-around> Mitchell92: No, for those you need kubuntu-restricted-extras
 * genii-around slides IdleOne a coffee
<Mitchell92> genii-around: how do i enable that repo?
<Mitchell92> nevermind
<Mitchell92> i found it
<genii-around> In some oddball encoding cases you might have to still add the medibuntu repositories
<Mitchell92> so I just click on apt:kubuntu-restricted-extras?section=universe?section=multiverse and it'll install the restricted codecs and drivers?
<genii-around> Mitchell92: The repository is the "restricted" repository, the package itself is called specifically kubuntu-restricted-extras
<genii-around> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<Mitchell92> genii-around: So to understand correctly, the restricted repository is enabled, but i need to click that link to download the restricted applications/codecs/drivers, etc?
<genii-around> Mitchell92: Basically, yes
<Mitchell92> do I need to add the restricted repo, or is it already added by default?
<genii-around> I tend to do package installs from command-line with apt-get, so I'm not always up on how to do it through the graphical way
<genii-around> Mitchell92: Need to add it
<Mitchell92> Okay.
<Mitchell92> How do I do that?
<genii-around> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Mitchell92> ok, thanks so much
<Mitchell92> genii-around: Kubuntu is an offocial fork of ubuntu, right?
<genii-around> Mitchell92: Yes
<Mitchell92> just wondering as I didn't see it on the ubuntu homepage.
<genii-around> Mitchell92: There were some recent changes where the host company of Ubuntu is no longer financially supporting Kubuntu developers, but it is still an officially sanctioned derivative
<Mitchell92> So, it is still official... but will it still be supported? Does it still have all of the features I've heard so much about from ubuntu?
<genii-around> Mitchell92: Kubuntu will still be supported in here, the packages will still continue to be hosted in the same place they currently are, etc
<Mitchell92> ok
<genii-around> Mitchell92: Underneath of the desktop difference, all of the *buntu family are the same
<Mitchell92> ahh, okay.
<Mitchell92> I was using Suse linux... got a new laptop, don't want to load suse this time so i was thinking of kubuntu.
<genii-around> Since they both use KDE, it shouldn't be too much of a leap :)
<sureshot> To all a good eve or what ever time of day it is ware you are at.. I am new here again. i am running 12.04 need to ask questions. I know i am not on the correct channel can you point me to the right direction
<sureshot> or am i
<genii-around> sureshot: If you're using Kubuntu, just ask your questions to the channel in general, hopefully one who knows will answer
<genii-around> If Ubuntu, then #ubuntu, if Xubuntu then #xubuntu, if Lubuntu then #lubuntu  ... and so on...
<sureshot> ok i downloaded ubuntu desktop. just want to make sure i am ware i am supposed to be... i need to know how to get xinerama working .. i cant seem to get my monitorsx seprate
<WhitePelican> is there a ppa available to beta test kde 4.9?
<sureshot> i am running a ati 5000 hd series card with 512mb has vga/dmi/hdmi out have monitors on dvi and vga. i cant seem to get the catalyst control center to do 2 monitors 2 desktops
<sureshot> dvi out not dmi
<genii-around> sureshot: Are you using dvi to vga adapters?
<sureshot> no i am using all the proper cables
<sureshot> vga to vga dvi to dvi
<sureshot> or what ever that acronom is
<genii-around> OK
<sureshot> i also can change it to an ati 3000 hd if it would work better
<genii-around> sureshot: I haven't done any dual-head setups on ATI for a long time. There seems to be something recent about it here though http://askubuntu.com/questions/127664/dual-monitors-not-detected-in-ubuntu-12-04-ati-radeon-hd
<sureshot> thanks. i am also going to check that card out the series number dont seem right..  i will get back here as soon  as i read and check it all out again thanks
#kubuntu 2012-06-08
<yosa> hey
<yosa> hello
 * genii-around sips
<AlexZion> hi everyone , I have some strange problem in amarok ....., a post-it is appeared on the context window of amarok ..., I don't even know how I did and how to remove ...., it's normal !?!
<AlexZion> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/08/plasma-desktopSa2343.png
<Phiscribe> doesnt look like part of amarok, some kinda other widget or plasma thing
<AlexZion> yeah is a widget that normally goes on the desktop ...., probablly a kind of bug in amarok I guess ..., but I was just working and I don't know how I did it ....
<AlexZion> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/08/plasma-desktopnZ2343.png
<AlexZion> and seems quite impossible to remove .. :O
<Phiscribe> is it knotes, which app is the note thing
<AlexZion> ahh ok , I got it ...., with right click , but just when I'm on similar artists tab http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/08/plasma-desktopoo2343.png
<AlexZion> it should be knode I guess ...., the default one on the kde desktop....
<AlexZion> ops sorry knotes ...
<Phiscribe> there is a shotcut key to make a new note, meta N or something maybe (not in kubuntu right now), maybe amarok is sending key stroke, or something
<AlexZion> anyway , closing amaron and reopening it , the notes desappears .....
<AlexZion> well , normally on the desk , I use the middle mouse button .... , but it doesn't works on amarok normally .....
<maco> I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10, and now plasma network manager thinks I lack a wireless card. "ifconfig" & "ip -a" see it though. Any idea how to convince plasma of the error of its ways?
<Phiscribe> did you check the restricted drives to see if there is a driver for your wireless card, first thing to try,
<dbenson> hello, does anyone know how to restart the kde panel?  Mine has disappeared/crashed...
<maco> My card had never required restricted drivers before...
<maco> Nope, my hardware is still 100% free drivers
<maco> (I'd be very disappointed if Intel suddenly had proprietary drivers)
<genii-around> dbenson: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264937
<dbenson> genii-around: thanks!  I didn't know it was called plasma so my search wasn't productive...
<Phiscribe> just giving the lowest common dneomotator, before i look at zip files
<maco> Hmm it seems wpa_supplicant is involved. I can't configure the interface from command line either, and syslog says wpa_supplixanr failed to initiate AP scan. I can use iwlist fine though, so driver and card should be ok
<kullix> question: how does one add fluxbox to kubuntu manually?
<Phiscribe> with a little bit of flux a little bit of box all mix with some weed and hard liquor
<kullix> yes, i suspected
<Phiscribe> sudo apt-get install fluxbox    probably get you going, no idea how to go back
<almoxarife> can i get someone to share a virgin sources.list for kubuntu-12.04 please, pastebin is fine
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> each moring, at this time 0730-0800.. updaatedb.mlocate is running.. how can i plan that into the night
<noaXess> eg at 0400
<noaXess> ok.. found the entry in /etc/crontab: 25 6    * * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
<noaXess> but that means, it starts at 06:25... hm.. why is it now running?.. daylight saving time?
<Phiscribe> didnt end properly? (the cron task)
<noaXess> Phiscribe: i think it will end normally... but should start at 625 not 725
<mcmillan> #channel
<jesse2_> Hello.  first time using KDE in about 12 years.  So far, I love it! did have one question, though....
<jesse2_> It seems when I place my cursor over certain apps (such as firefox... i think its all GTK apps), the mouse cursor changes.  does anyone know how to keep it consistent?
<jesse2_> i had changed my cursor theme to whiteglass, but when i move the cursor over firefox, it reverts to the default oxygen white.
<ucenik04> adad
<c0d3br3ak3r> hey, i have installed compiz on my kubuntu and it has messed with my whole interface, it kind of look like unity now, but does not work good, can anyone help me resetting my interface on kubuntu with default kde.
<c0d3br3ak3r> can anyone help me please..
<c0d3br3ak3r> anyone know how to reset kde plasma interface
<c0d3br3ak3r> is there anything like unity --reset for kde ..??
<noaXess> hiw to change encodings of files?.. have utf-8 encoded txt files, but they shoudl be iso-8859-1
<noaXess> ok.. iconv can do that..
<lordievader> Good morning
<nyuszika7h> Hi, I'm having an issue. plymouth is tainted on a clean Kubuntu 12.04 LTS installation (LVM, /home on separate logical volume), on boot I see some errors then instead of the boot logo, black screen. When I shut it down, I see lots of kernel errors instead of Plymouth splash screen then it powers off. Some errors: http://paste.debian.net/173360
<nyuszika7h> I'm using the open source radeon ATI drivers, jockey-gtk seems to refuse to start so I'm stuck with that right now.
<nyuszika7h> s/plymouth/plymouthd/
<lordievader> nyuszika7h: Seems indeed that your ggfx driver is failing, instead of jockey-gtk try jockey-kde, perhaps with that you can install the non-free driver.
<nyuszika7h> lordievader: Ok, I'll try it
<nyuszika7h> (Note: Framebuffer and X11 look fine after boot, the issue is only on boot/shutdown)
<lordievader> nyuszika7h: It seems that at the level of plymouth the driver fails, perhaps a non supported resolution is asked for or something.
<nyuszika7h> Yeah, VESA doesn't support 1366x768 here
<nyuszika7h> Though I didn't have this problem with the open source driver on Ubuntu, only since I use Kubuntu
<lordievader> nyuszika7h: Oh really, perhaps the kubuntu theme is corrupted? Let's see if I can find the name for that plymouth customizing utility.
<lordievader> nyuszika7h: Ah this is the one: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/install-plymouth-manager-and-change.html
<nyuszika7h> I'll try it when I'm at home, thanks.
<lordievader> nyuszika7h: No problem, hope you fix your problem.
<Free_Bullets> I'm having trouble setting my keyboard's calculator button to launch a program. In custom shortcuts, it appears as "Launch (1)", but it doesn't work.
<lordievader> Free_Bullets: Could you try running "xev
<lordievader> Free_Bullets: "xev|grep keycode" *
<lordievader> Free_Bullets: Then when you press the key it should give you somekind of identifier, something like XF86Calculator or something
<Free_Bullets> lordievader: keycode 148
<Free_Bullets> I found this thread, but there's nothing in those files for me: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=89602
<lordievader> Free_Bullets: What does it say between ()
<Free_Bullets> lordievader: (keysym 0x1008ff1d, XF86Calculator)
<lordievader> Free_Bullets: Ok so it is being recognized, let me check if I can get it to work...
<Free_Bullets> lordievader: oops, i found the files mentioned in that thread
<lordievader> Free_Bullets: Oh okay.
<lordievader> Hope that solution works.
<Free_Bullets> lordievader: solved. Really should have googled before asking.
<lordievader> Free_Bullets: It seems I have the same error/bug, you did find the launch (1) in those files?
<Free_Bullets> lordievader: yep, and I replaced it with Calculator (XF86Calculator didn't work)
<lordievader> Free_Bullets: Ok good to know :)
<lordievader> Free_Bullets: Ok, it works here too :)
<nyuszika7h> I love (yes, I mean hate) it how Muon just abandons all the package installations I marked earlier when I press full upgrade...
<lordievader> nyuszika7h: I don't like Muon either, I just use apt-get or if I need a gui I use synaptic.
<nyuszika7h> Hmm yes, Synaptic, I'll install that.
<nyuszika7h> I had it when I used Unity :P
<sky100> hi
<lordievader> Hey sky100 how are you?
<sky100> i tried to burn movies using k3b .. but its been failing miserabley
<sky100> hey lordievader
<sky100> im fine , ty how bat u
<lordievader> I'm doing fine
<sky100> ok
<sky100> do u use k3b as burning tool lordievader ?
<sky100> im really fighting with ..
<lordievader> sky100: I rarely burn things, but I use it to rip cd's.
<sky100> i tried burning some movies on a DVD-R , but it spoilt some good mo of discs
<sky100> no*
<sky100> really im ata loss..
<sky100> at a
<nyuszika7h> lordievader: I'm unable to install the proprietary drivers, it says to check /var/log/jockey.log
<lordievader> sky100: What do you mean? Did you burn it as a avi file or something?
<lordievader> nyuszika7h: What does the log file say?
<nyuszika7h> Let me pastebin it
<sky100> yep .avi file
<sky100> all movies were .avi
<lordievader> sky100: Is there also a .avi file on the disc?
<sky100> DVD-R is compltely new
<sky100> completely*
<sky100> no files were written on it
<lordievader> sky100: Yes but on a burned one.
<sky100> just selected 4 movies , dragged them on the lower pane of k3b.. & set speed at 4x & clicked BURN
<nyuszika7h> How can I remove that Mozilla Firefox Browser Installer? I installed Firefox Aurora's daily version from a PPA.
<sky100> it came out as a fatal error
<sky100> spoiling the DVD-R
<lordievader> sky100: At what speed are you burning?
<lordievader> nyuszika7h: I believe the package was called firefox-installer, but I might be wrong.
<sky100> lordievader,  4x
<nyuszika7h> It was kubuntu-firefox-installer, thanks!
<lordievader> sky100: Is that the lowest speed?
<sky100> cant really figure out if in the burning option i see under file system its selected  as  Linux /Unix + Windows
<sky100> yes lowest speed
<sky100> do I need to change the file system ?
<nyuszika7h> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030240/ /var/log/jockey.log
<lordievader> sky100: I'm not sure, like I said, I rarely burn things.
<sky100> ok
<lordievader> nyuszika7h: You could try to install it manually: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<nyuszika7h> Synaptic says fglrx-updates is installed, but Jockey said it failed
<nyuszika7h> fglrx-amdcccle-updates etc. is also installed
<lordievader> nyuszika7h: It has failed. Before installing the driver again, manually or through jockey I would remove all the fglrx packages.
<nyuszika7h> lordievader: I installed fglrx and fglrx-amdcccle from Synaptic, but kexec doesn't work...
<nyuszika7h> sudo kexec -l /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic --append='BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic root=/dev/mapper/vg00-root ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7' --initrd=/boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic
<nyuszika7h> Oh, I need to -e it
<nyuszika7h> kexec worked now
<nyuszika7h> fglrx installed, Plymouth is still missin
<nyuszika7h> g
<nyuszika7h> (logo)
<nyuszika7h> This annoys me a bit...
<nyuszika7h> Seems there is no framebuffer driver loaded at all
<nyuszika7h> lordievader: ^^
<nyuszika7h> /proc/fb is empty
<nyuszika7h> lordievader: sudo plymouth show-splash # <-- nothing
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<sky100> if any one help me out with this k3b tool's issue
<sky100> after files being burnt successfully .. its just not being detected by the system
<BluesKaj> how are you burning the movies..they have to be converted to dvd format to play in a dvde player
<BluesKaj> for play on a pc just use dragon player or vlc , no need to burn them to a dvd and try to play on the cdrom
<BluesKaj> sky100,^
<sky100> hi BluesKaj .. sorry i was afk
<BluesKaj> read above
<sky100> yep read.. but , one of my friends wanted me to burn some movies for him & i wanted to use k3b for that
<BluesKaj> sky100, so is it his pc that doesn't recognize the dvd?
<sky100> nah .
<sky100> its on my pc
<sky100> after k3b showed that successfully burnt ...
<BluesKaj> does your pc recognize other dvds on linux ?
<sky100> & ejected the DVD-R , i simply reinserted the the same was expecting that the DISC info would be popping up
<sky100> ok , BluesKaj  .. let me insert a DVD-R & check
<sky100> just a min
<BluesKaj> sky100, other dvds wirh data , not blank one , k3b obviously reognizes those
<sky100> ok
<sky100> yep BluesKaj  , i just tried with a DVd-R having 5 movies .. immediately  DVD-R was recognised in my pc  on linux
<sky100> at the right side of the pc screen.. msg popped up
<BluesKaj> was that dvd burned wih k3b?
<sky100> nah , using cdburnerxp
<sky100> long time back
<BluesKaj> you're not burning the fiolder but the actual avi file inside , right , I have to ask ?
<sky100> yes
<sky100> .avi file only
<sky100> dragging them to the lower panel of k3b
<BluesKaj> do you have libdvdcss2 installed ?
<sky100> or adding them from the directories
<sky100> not sure abt that , BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> sky100, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<BluesKaj> read that tutorial and follow the instructions closely
<sky100> ok ty , BluesKaj
<sky100> yep , read BluesKaj
<sky100> so might want to install libdvdcss
<sky100> i would be immensely happy if after burning with k3b , linux on my pc would detect 'em
<BluesKaj> libdvdcss2
<BluesKaj> follow the install by terminal commands there , they work
<sky100> im gonna paste sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 in terminal
<sky100> is that ok ? BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> just follow the instructions sky100
<sky100> ok
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 , then , sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<sky100> ok
<sky100> yeah
<sky100> gonna do it
<BluesKaj> libdvdcss2 will install , then reboot
<sky100> Setting up libdvdcss2 (1.2.12-0.0medibuntu1) ..Processing triggers for libc-bin . << thats the msg
<sky100> ok
<sky100> gonna reboot now
<sky100> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place < < last line in the terminal after executing the commands
<sky100> now im gonna reboot
<BluesKaj> no!
<sky100> oh ok
<BluesKaj> hit enter
<BluesKaj> in the terminal
<sky100> sky@sky-desktop:~$  << this comes up ig\f i hit ENTER
<BluesKaj> never quit a terminal until it's back to the prompt ...it's still installing the app
<sky100> if I *
<BluesKaj> then wait
<sky100> ok
<sky100> im waiting but no further msg in terminal
<BluesKaj> so you're back at the prompt ...then reboot ..the prompt is  sky@sky-desktop:~$
<BluesKaj> ok
<sky100> yes im back at the prompt
<BluesKaj> reboot
<sky100> ok
<sky100> brb
<paolo> ciao
<paolo> !list
<ubottu> paolo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sky100> rebooted
<BluesKaj> sky100, also make sure you have ffmpeg installed
<sky100> ok
<sky100> sudo apt-get ffmpeg ?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<sky100> oh yeah
<sky100> ok
<sky100> installed ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> sky100, do the avi files play directly in a player like dragon player or vlc ?
<sky100> back at the prompt
<sky100> yes
<sky100> they play comfortably
<sky100> so reboot agian ? BluesKaj
<sky100> again*
<sky100> gonna reboot , back at prompt
<BluesKaj> recommend you buy some cdrws and dvdrws for testing
<sky100> yea
<BluesKaj> no need to rebooot
<sky100> i had some 4-5 DVD-Rs , some were wasted ....
<BluesKaj> try playing those dvds again
<sky100> ok
<sky100> ok
<sky100> no BluesKaj  , its not being recognised
<sky100> not showing up
<sky100> :(
<BluesKaj> does it show up in dolphin places ? \
<sky100> no
<sky100> thats the issue BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> unlock panels in dolphin places
<sky100> let me c
<BluesKaj> no notification popup from the plasma panel ?
<sky100> no
<sky100> unlock panels ?
<sky100> sorry didnt get that
<u19809> hi all, i have an ux31 and run the 3.4.1 kernel (to be sure all patches have been applied) but am unable to connect to any bluetooth device.  I see an hci and it seems to be operational but detecting other devices, no that does not happen.  Sure could use some help !
<BluesKaj> right click in the places area in dolphin , unlock panels , sky100
<keresztes> Helló! Van itt valaki?!
<sky100> still no work BluesKaj
<eagles051387> hey all
<eagles051387> hey ikonia
<lordievader> Hey eagles051387 how are you?
<sky100> hello eagles051387
<eagles051387> hey lordievader I'm busy
<lordievader> eagles051387: Busy with what, if I may ask?
<eagles051387> lordievader: client project
<lordievader> eagles051387: I see, good luck with that!
<eagles051387> thanks
<BluesKaj> just tried bashburn ... very cool cli burn app
<Ormie> Hello! I need help, this instant.
<BluesKaj> Ormie, the instant passed , sorry
<Ormie> BluesKaj, Kubuntu is not stable.
<BluesKaj> !ask | Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ormie> Ubottu is here? That is my worst nightmare
<BluesKaj> ubottu, is bot . it's meant to help
<ubottu> BluesKaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii-around> Just don't flood and you'll be fine
<lordievader> Ormie: What is your problem?
<Ormie> I can't download flash player
<Ormie> I get some kind of python error
<Ormie> error: [Errno 104] Connection reset by peer
<BluesKaj> Ormie, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ormie> I can't pastebin the problem, I still have to install firefox.
<lordievader> Ormie: Run from a terminal: sudo apt-get install firefox flashplugin-installer
<Ormie> thanks.
<lordievader> Ormie: Firefox and flash is installed?
<Ormie> lordievader, Flash some how already installed. But when I start my computer after updating it says that flash is not installed and it's installing.
<Ormie> lordievader, I've done installing firefox. I've just take out the built-in browser.
<Ormie> Is firefox now the default browser?
<BluesKaj> like I said earlier , best bet is to install kubuntu-restricted-extras , that'll also take care of any dependencies and plugins required , Ormie
<Ormie> BluesKaj, How do I install that?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras in the terminal , Ormie
<lordievader> Oh sorry BluesKaj, hadn't seen your message, it is indeed a good idea.
<Ormie> ok
<lordievader> Ormie: To set firefox as your default browser go to System Settings -> Default Applications -> Web Browser
<Ormie> ok
<Ormie> the buttons in xchat seems to be smaller in kde.
<Ormie> ContentTooShortError: retrieval incomplete: got only 9728000 out of 14131146 bytes
<Ormie> what to do?
<lordievader> Ormie: Where did that error come from?
<Ormie> lordievadar, It automatically downloads flash again while doing BluesKaj technique.
<lordievader> Ormie: Try an "sudo apt-get update" and then try BluesKaj technique again.
<BluesKaj> then sudo apt-get-upghrade , Ormie , also run sudo dpkg --configure -a , you might have some uninstalled dependencies that need finishing
<Ormie> lordievader, http://pastebin.com/aePA0rha
<BluesKaj> oops , sudo spt-get upgrade
<Ormie> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/aePA0rha
 * BluesKaj has the phat phinger syndrome today
<Ormie> BluesKaj, update or upgrade?
<BluesKaj> Ormie, both
<BluesKaj> update first
<BluesKaj> updating without upgrading won't install anyupgrades to your system , it only resets your sources to the latest upgradeable packages installed on your system , you still must upgrade to get them
<Phiscribe> update gets you the list of whats new, upgrade installs based on that list
<Ormie> is there any option on apt-get to reinstall?
<BluesKaj> Ormie, did you run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Ormie> yes.
<BluesKaj> ok
<Ormie> now, i want to re-install it
<BluesKaj> now run , sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Ormie> done
<BluesKaj> ok, now run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras , again
<abe> I'm interested in trying kde 4.9.  Is there a ppa that I can put in my sources.list?
<Ormie> BluesKaj, it already exist.
<Ormie> I want to re-install it
<Ormie> how?
<BluesKaj> ok , sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ormie> ok
<Ormie> BluesKaj, Done, It took really short time.
<BluesKaj> try Firefox on a flash heavy site like youtube
<Ormie> ok
<Ormie> BluesKaj, Firefox told me to install plugin, firefox didn't find it.
<BluesKaj> did you close Firefox then reopen it
<phoenix_firebrd> no sound after uninstalling  veromix
<BluesKaj> Ormie, close FF then relaunch it
<Ormie> BluesKaj, Same result.
<BluesKaj> ok reboot
<Phiscribe> no sound from browser or no sound system wide?
<Ormie> BluesKaj, I reboot?
<BluesKaj> Ormie, yes
<phoenix_firebrd> Phiscribe: system wide
<phoenix_firebrd> Phiscribe: purged and reinstalled pulseaudio, no use
<Ormie> ok, bye
<Phiscribe> try to make alsa work
<phoenix_firebrd> Phiscribe: also purged and reinstalled alsa-base
<Phiscribe> use a alsa mixer and see if volume is zero someplace
<phoenix_firebrd> Phiscribe: tried alsa force reload
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, pavucontrol works here but veromix doesn't ..don't ask me why
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i tried that too, no use
<Phiscribe> try alsamixer from command line
<BluesKaj> force-reload doesn't always work
<phoenix_firebrd> Phiscribe: tried that too
<Phiscribe> set it on fire, maybe it will arise from the ashes
<Phiscribe> ah im being too flip, sound not working is annoying
<phoenix_firebrd> Phiscribe: he he he
<Ormie> Wut?!
<Ormie> BluesKaj is gone.
<phoenix_firebrd> Ormie: any problem?
<lordievader> Ormie: He'll probably be back in a bit.
<Ormie> ok
<Ormie> ...
<u19809> hi all, i have an ux31 and run the 3.4.1 kernel (to be sure all patches have been applied) but am unable to connect to any bluetooth device. I see an hci and it seems to be operational but detecting other devices, no that does not happen. Sure could use some help !
<phoenix_firebrd> Phiscribe: the pulseaudio meter is working in sync wit the music, but no output in speakers
<Ormie> lordievader, Plugin Finder in firefox also failed to install.
<Phiscribe> do headphones work?
<phoenix_firebrd> Phiscribe: right now i am using headphones
<Phiscribe> look at alsamixer again, see if anthing is muted or zero
<phoenix_firebrd> Phiscribe: shall i paste the image ?
<Phiscribe> also most cards have a headphone cut off, they turn off speakers if headphone is plugged in, sometimes it gets stuck
<Phiscribe> scroll left and right
<JMichael|work> oh kubuntu netbook interface, why dost thou crash SO much??
<Phiscribe> JMichael|work a good start for a Haiku
<lordievader> Ormie: You ran a apt-get update & upgrade right?
<JMichael|work> Phiscribe: is haiku what you would recommend?
<Ormie> lordievader, yes
<lordievader> Ormie: Have you tried installing flashplayer-installer again after that?
<Ormie> lordievader, no, However now, I installed gnash SWF plugin now it works. thanks for help. :)
<Phiscribe> JMichael|work to fix your problem, not realy as it is a type of japanese poetry, for your problem find where it is occuring, is it a bad network driver, hardware, other
<lordievader> Ormie: Ok, good to hear :)
<Phiscribe> i was just saying that network errors are a common theme
<abe> can someone please answer my question?
<JMichael|work> Phiscribe: i don't think i was experiencing any network issues. the netbook UI was just constantly crashing... also, it became much slower after the upgrade to KDE SC 4.8.3
<JMichael|work> Phiscribe: i actually thought you were referring to Haiku OS
<Phiscribe> ah sorry, well the ui must be writing a log someplace, grep around in var
<Ormie> Honestly I have 1 more problem.
<Ormie> I want the minimize button back.
<abe> I'm interested in trying kde 4.9.  Is there a ppa that I can put in my sources.list?
<lordievader> Ormie: What do you mean? Can you show a screenshot?
<JMichael|work> Phiscribe: i am installing lubuntu, instead, as i have seen other reports of the netbook UI being crashy for some people... however, i should have spent more time looking at error logs
<Phiscribe> plasma desktop is sexy, but quirky at times
<Ormie> lordievader, http://imgur.com/HrCxR
<lordievader> Ormie: Does every window have that or just xchat?
<Ormie> lordievader, every window
<Ormie> -_-"
<lordievader> Ormie: That is very strange, have you installed some kind of theme?
<Ormie> lordievader, this is the original theme.
<Ormie> mysteries creeps me alot
<lordievader> Ormie: Ok maybe I know the fix, go to System Settings -> Window Decoration -> Configure Buttons
<lordievader> Ormie: Is there custom titlebar positions checked?
<Ormie> hold on
<lordievader> Ormie: It shouldn't be btw.
<Ormie> lordievader, there is only window behavior.
<Ormie> lordievader, Some how. I am on a netbook. and I switched the mode to desktop because netbook edition looks messy.
<genii-around> I wonder if it's gtk apps or all apps without his minimize button
<lordievader> Ormie: Oh sorry its under Workspace Appearance
<Ormie> lordievader, strangely it's checked.
<phoenix_firebrd> Phiscribe: problem solved
<lordievader> Ormie: Uncheck that, and I am not sure how it should respond, maybe you need to logout and back in.
<Ormie> ok
<genii-around> Ormie: Does your Workspace Appearance window have a minimize button?
<Ormie> lordievader, It's back! The minimize button is back right away! thanks again :D. I still think kubuntu needs some work.
 * genii-around sips his coffee and thinks about qtcurve
<tejfol> hello, how can I change the default mouse cursor in 12.04?
<lordievader> Ormie: Software development is never finished :P, but great that it is back.
<Ormie> bye everyone.
<phoenix_firebrd> Phiscribe: sound output channel was set to digital, switched to analog, solved
<BluesKaj> genii-around, I installed qtcurve ...seems ok
<genii-around> BluesKaj: It helps to unify themes from gtk apps
<BluesKaj> yeah , I saw that in the install stream
<suttiwit> I still have problem with installing flash :(
<genii-around> Ormie: Can you pastebin the errors you are getting?
<Ormie> genii-around, I already closed it, though :(
<Ormie> genii-around, I will logout and it will come back
<genii-around> Ormie: Output from sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<genii-around> Bah
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<Ormie> genii-around, hold on.
 * genii-around holds on for dear life!
<Ormie> genii-around, http://pastebin.com/TpYsQRaM
<BluesKaj> i usually download the flashplugin from adobe extract it and add the libflashplayer.so file to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<genii-around> Ormie: To try: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*    && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install  flashplugin-installer
<Ormie> BluesKaj, Where to download?
<genii-around> Ormie: If errors, pastebin again
<Ormie> genii-around, rm: cannot remove `/var/cache/apt/archives/partial': Is a directory
<genii-around> Ormie: Thats fine
<Ormie> ?
<Ormie> It doesn't continue
<genii-around> Ormie: Just put the second part then.eg:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install  flashplugin-installer
<Ormie> genii-around, Right now, I can play flash thanks to gnash swf plugin. But the dialog keeps warning me to install flash. I want this to end.
<Ormie> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<Ormie> ...
<Ormie> genii-around, u there?
<genii-around> Ormie: Yes, just had to talk to my boss a moment, at work here.
<Ormie> ...
<genii-around> Ormie:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall  flashplugin-installer
<Ormie> genii-around, it worked nicely! thanks :D
<NoiseCounsellor> Hi everyone. I recently had my hard drives disconnected, that is, power cut of, while running. The partitions fsck'ed fine, I had to re-install grub and boot to the login screen, but I cannot log in to plasma any more. It showed two errors, one I fixed by "apt-get install --reinstall dbus", the other reads "call to lnusertemp failed (tmp directories full?) Check your installation." How might I be able to fix this?
<sky100> new project burnt on a DVD-R but notifier doesn't pops up
<sky100> pls help
<sky100> i used k3b
<sky100> but other DVD-R are being shown as mounted after inserting the disk
<genii-around> Did you close the burn session?
<sky100> yep
<sky100> everything was fine
<sky100> genii-around,
<sky100> tried with several DVD-Rs
<sky100> discs are read in other OS
<sky100> like in XP
<sky100> dunno waht went wrong with notifier
<genii-around> sky100: What kind of project did you choose? ( Data, Continue Multisession,Audio, Mixed-Mode,Video CD, Video DVD, eMovix, etc )
<genii-around> Hm
<sky100> k3b burns dont popup in notifier after burning in kubuntu
<sky100> k3b burns dont popup in notifier after burning  in kubuntu
<sky100> k3b burns dont popup in notifier after burning
<sky100> oops
<sky100> sorry
<genii-around> sky100: What kind of project did you choose? ( Data, Continue Multisession,Audio, Mixed-Mode,Video CD, Video DVD, eMovix, etc )
<NoiseCounsellor> Òk, simpler question: What is "lnusertemp"?
<sky100> i was burning movies , all of .avi format , slected data , genii-around
<sky100> selected*
<genii-around> sky100: If you are in K3B, and put that DVD-R in, what does Device..Media Info from the K3B menu say?
<BluesKaj> sky100, you should be choosing "more actions">New Video DVD Project , not selected data
<sky100> blank DVD-R it says in menu
<genii-around> sky100: Perhaps you made some project, saved the project, but did not actually burn the contents of the project to the dvd
<sky100> is it ? but it showed as burning , closing disc after burning & finally popped out the disc
<sky100> hope k3b burnt discs are screwing something in notifier
<genii-around> NoiseCounsellor: From what I can determine, it is a kde utility which makes directories and files for temporary use in ~.kde/  , /var/tmp , and /tmp
<BluesKaj> sky , you said you were burning the avi files as selected data , is this correct ?
<sky100> right
<sky100> they are just pc data
<sky100> not any converted videos
<sky100> downloaded movies
<BluesKaj> youstill have to burn them as a "New Video DVD Project"
<NoiseCounsellor> genii-around: That's what I thought, too. But I don't quite get why it should prevent X and plasma from starting. I added a new entry for tmpfs in /etc/fstab now for lack of clever ideas. Will reboot and see how it goes.
<sky100> its all the same i think BluesKaj
<mozzy> skydude
<sky100> HEY MOZZY
<sky100> oops
<sky100> sorry caps
<FloodBotK1> sky100: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mozzy> np
<sky100> BluesKaj, : i treied with both options
<sky100> tried*
<sky100> New project & new Video project
<sky100> end result is all the same
<sky100> this was a weird behaviour by notifier
<sky100> after burning sucessfully in k3b , notifier just did not pop it
<mozzy> whats strange is the discs burn fine
<giuseppe_> Hi!
<giuseppe_> I've recently installed kubuntu...
<mozzy> and notifier is able to detect and give mounting options on discs your burnt in other OS's and kubuntu 11.10
<sky100> yep
<giuseppe_> I have been using kde since 4.0
<sky100> even in 12.04 other discs are being popped by notifier
<mozzy> ya, so its not the notifier or device settings
<sky100> which are not just burnt using k3b
<giuseppe_> I thought that the version 4.8 was good enough to be used how first computer
<mozzy> it works
<giuseppe_> but actually I got a lot of problem
<giuseppe_> for istance, kwin continues chashing very often
<giuseppe_> My computer stucks and I can figure out why
<sky100> dunno man what went wrong in notifier or somewher else
<sky100> everything went off peacefully ..
<mozzy> think it may be the way the discs are closing..
<mozzy> really odd
<sky100> landing me in big zero
<sky100> yep mozz
<mozzy> try different brand media?
<mozzy> tru 6x or 8x instead too
<mozzy> try*
<sky100> 1st tried with SONY (4 discs) & then writex
<mozzy> instead of 4x
<mozzy> ok
<sky100> u mean higher speed ?
<mozzy> im out of ideas
<sky100> ok
<mozzy> yes
<sky100> me as well
<sky100> ok
<sky100> weird gesture
<sky100> never ever thought that same programme might act in a diff way altogether
<mozzy> its Basero too isnt it
<sky100> having same settings
<mozzy> Brasero*
<sky100> yep
<sky100> wated some discs on it as well
<sky100> wasted*
<mozzy> do you have any kubuntu updates pending?
<sky100> nah
<mozzy> ok
<sky100> had .. but updated in afternoon b4 disc was burnt
<mozzy> how many updates
<genii-around> Had you rebooted before using k3b?
<mozzy> yes
<mozzy> was just getting to that
<sky100> ummm , NO
<mozzy> have you rebooted after updates sky
<genii-around> Hm
<sky100> oh , yea
<mozzy> ok
<sky100> i rebotted several times
<sky100> rebooted
<sky100> as i installed libdvdcss2
<sky100> & ffmpeg
<sky100> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<sky100> ^^^^
<sky100> for libdvdcss2
<mozzy> heh sky
<mozzy> youre not playing encrypted dvds...your not even trying to play video dvds
<mozzy> just pc data video files sitting on the disc in a directory like it would be on any other media..pc data
<mozzy> libdvdcss fix doesnty even pertain to your issue
<mozzy> doesnt*
<mozzy> ffmpeg is for conversion
<mozzy> theres no conversion taking place
<sky100> ok
<sky100> oh ic
<mozzy> ya
<mozzy> just a straight burn avi, mkv to disc
<mozzy> as backups
<mozzy> ;)
<mozzy> bbiab
<sky100> ok
<BarkingFish> Evening guys. Can somoene please explain pinning something in Kubuntu, so that it doesn't download when I update my system please?
<BarkingFish> *someone
<bazhang> !pinning | BarkingFish
<ubottu> BarkingFish: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<BarkingFish> I asked in #ubuntu last night - I don't want pulseaudio on my system, but everytime I run major updates, it comes back.  All I want to do is block it from downloading, permanently, so it never - ever - comes back.
<BarkingFish> bazhang: I should mention I'm not running a GUI at the moment, I'm text only, and that page doesn't format properly in lynx.
<genii-around> try links2 -g
<BarkingFish> ok, i'll give it a shot.
<BarkingFish> genii-around: that works, but it doesn't look like it does what I want it to, unfortunately
<BarkingFish> I want to keep pulseaudio off my system, pinning looks like it just keeps an old version on the machine so it doesn't update - my intention is to stop it downloading altogether
<BarkingFish> someone suggested to me that maybe something I use recommends pulseaudio, in which case, whatever it is, I'm willing to remove that too.
<genii-around> BarkingFish: Besides making a particular version stick and not upgrade, pinning can be used to prevent programs from being installed at all
<BarkingFish> 0.0  Right. Back to the page, I gotta see how to do that :)
<BarkingFish> is that using the dpkg --set-selections?
<yoshi_> huhu
<BarkingFish> kuku yoshi_ :)
<lordievader> Good evening
<genii-around> BarkingFish: No. Just use -10 for the pin priority number
<BarkingFish> excellent :)
<BarkingFish> Thank you
<genii-around> BarkingFish: You're welcome
<apachelogger> Sentynel: please run kdebugdialog, tick everything, then run rekonq from a terminal and try apt://amarok
<apachelogger> paste me what the debug output has to say about it
<Sentynel> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/18kbiwgm
<apachelogger> ohooooo
<apachelogger> !info rekonq precise
<ubottu> rekonq (source: rekonq): KDE web browser based on Webkit. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 2349 kB, installed size 4316 kB
<apachelogger> !info rekonq quantal
<ubottu> rekonq (source: rekonq): KDE web browser based on Webkit. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.2-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 1776 kB, installed size 3216 kB
<apachelogger> found it :P
<Sentynel> aha.
<apachelogger> Sentynel: seems rekonq does not do proper protocol check and then tries to open a KIO slave
<apachelogger> which of course fails
<apachelogger> will try to find the change and question and SRU it later
 * apachelogger first needs to fix his keyboard
<Sentynel> righto
<BarkingFish> genii-around: ok, i just set that up in /etc/apt/preferences - Package: Pulseaudio  Pin: release n=precise Pin-Priority -10
<BarkingFish> and I also did that with the Pulseaudio-module-x11, which I don't want either.  Now, will that break anything which needs pulseaudio, and is it likely to moan if that happens?
<genii-around> BarkingFish: Might want to make the P in Pulseaudio lowercase
<BarkingFish> yeah, I did, that was just me typoing in here
<genii-around> BarkingFish: You can also use a wildcard at the end like pulseaudio*
<BarkingFish> ah, well I've pinned both individually, separate entries in the preferences, so I'll see how this goes.  I have some packages due to update tonight, so I'll see whether PA comes back.  I have nothing against it, it just busts my sound card so I can't use it properly.
<BarkingFish> if it works for others, it's not for me to dissuade people from using it, i just personally don't get along with it
<genii-around> Understandable
<BarkingFish> i used to have such a better time back when kde used arts & artsd :)  It never went wrong, ever.  If I could resurrect that tomorrow, i'd do it :)
<BluesKaj> genii-around, i was about to suggest pavucontrol added to pulseaudio works well with pci soundcards , PA by itself is ok , but for 5.1 etc playback , analog or digtal pavucontrol gives more options
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Luckily I haven't had to do anything tricky with my soundcard in ages
<genii-around> The last thing was some messup in 8.04 with IntelHDA cards
<BluesKaj> i used to run the onboard card but the digital stream was low rate and full dropouts , so I added this m-audio and it has some fairly high rate options
<Jarris> i need your help, trying to get kde running .... this morning i did-release-upgrade from kubuntu-oneiric to precise and it breake up with dependenci errors , i was thinking i fixed those i get it through the upgrade, but now after userlogin i see a blue screen
<BluesKaj> less distortion as a result
<Jarris> see kdm.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030835/
<Jarris> ther is an error with dbus, but dbus is running
<Jarris> dpkg showed "rc plasma-widget-kimpanel-backend-ibus " but i was not able to reinstall it
<BluesKaj> mozzy, I was trying to make sure sky100 had all the proper apps and codecs in case the avi files were DRM'd ..i've seen avi's deliberately DRM'd and regionally encoded to prevent copying
<mozzy> oh ok, ya that makes sense
<BluesKaj> mozzy, he definitely has an odd issue tho ...hope he didn't turn his notifier off :)
<mozzy> strange thing, his notifier works
<BluesKaj> for nother stuff ?
<BluesKaj> other
<mozzy> discs he burnt in older kubuntu version 11.10 show up to mount
<mozzy> and other OS's
<mozzy> as they should
<mozzy> even his k3b burns, burn properly enough to be read in other OSS's and devices
 * BluesKaj wonders whether his k3b has an issue
<mozzy> blank disc pop up in his notifier but his k3b burns...linux acts like it doesnt exist
<mozzy> only in kubuntu 12.04
<mozzy> i went through all his k3b settings, kde system settings, device notification settings via teamviewer and they were all good
<mozzy> matched my own
<mozzy> i did a test burn this morning on my machine with kubuntu 12.04 and on his via teamviewer
<BluesKaj> well, then it's a mystery to me
<mozzy> everything matching
<mozzy> ya
<mozzy> im out of ideas here
<BluesKaj> mozzy, maybe he could try setting his system settings removable devices to "enable automatic mounting of removable media"
<mozzy> i almnost checked that
<mozzy> it isnt checked on mine
<BluesKaj> it shows a cd mounted here
<mozzy> so i fgiured it would have no effect if it doesnt see the media atr all
<mozzy> on his
<mozzy> kubuntu thinks nothing has been inserted
<mozzy> only happens with k3b burns under kubuntu 12.04
<BluesKaj> might be worth a trry tho
<mozzy> all his other discs he burnt show up in the notifier
<mozzy> like they do on mine
<mozzy> extremly odd
<BluesKaj> yup
<mozzy> doubting an automount would fix the issue
<mozzy> brb
<NoiseCounsellor> In case anyone wondered, errors related to "lnusertmp" can be remedied by checking permissions on /tmp and /var/tmp, though I don't quite understand how a crashed harddrive would alter those two and leave other directories alone
<eddy> hola
<eddy> alguien que hable español
<eddy> tengo un problema y no se que hacer con mi sistema operativo
<NoiseCounsellor> !es | eddy
<ubottu> eddy: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<genii-around> NoiseCounsellor: Possibly because there were ope files there at the time
<genii-around> *open
<NoiseCounsellor> genii-around: Yes, but I figured it would have had an even better chance of corrupting anything in /
<natman> can i stuff from ubuntu app store on Kubuntu?
<douglarret_> how big should my swap partition be?
<genii-around> Generally 1-2x ram size
<douglarret_> thanks
<levi501d> ok this is weird, after running my last apt-get update && upgade my computer is now reporting this is ubuntu 12.04 not kubuntu
<natman_> there is a paid for app in the ubuntu app store, how do i get it on kubuntu?
<douglarret> where is the ubuntu app store?
<mozzy> you mean ubuntu software center?
<douglarret> sure?
<natman_> ya, how do i get it?
<mozzy> which version of ubuntu?
<douglarret> mark it for install and apply changes?
<mozzy> 11.10? 12.04?
<natman_> 12.04, i cant find it in my muon package manager
<mozzy> earlier?
<mozzy> ok
<mozzy> sudo apt-get install software-center
<mozzy> and it installs
<natman_> mozzy:  i have the kde software centre
<mozzy> never heard of it
<natman_> I have "muon software center"
<genii-around> muon has been the default for a while now
<mozzy> if you want the classic ubuntu software center with apps, install that package
<mozzy> works in kubuntu and ubuntu
<mozzy> both have the same base
<mozzy> I use Apper with KDE
<natman_> mozzy:  ok, i just wanted to be able to get one package, dont really want another software manager
<mozzy> ok, then you wont need it
<mozzy> thought someone was asking for it
<mozzy> doug was
<douglarret> yes - appreciate the info :)
<mozzy> i like apper and terminal myself for installing packages
<mozzy> synaptic is ok
<mozzy> youre welcome
 * douglarret = sorry - distracted insalling 12.04 on other PC
<mozzy> no problem
<douglarret> can I change my config after install to auto updates for security?
<mozzy> think its best not to let auto updates happen
<mozzy> so you have time to prepare if they are many
<douglarret> mozzy, ok then - that is what I chose? thanks
<mozzy> get updates tho, but on your own time
<douglarret> right
<mozzy> once a week or once a month tops
<Ze_Blob> Hello folks, i am planing an upgrade from 10.11 to 04.12, reading currently the faq and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu. This seems a pretty straightforward process. I would like to know however if having the repository for nvidia drivers and bumblebee can cause a problem during the upgrade ? and are there some extra things not in the webpage that i should take...
<Ze_Blob> ...care of ?
<mozzy> douglarret, as far as security, linux is pretty good with that
<mozzy> no worries
<mozzy> most updates are just fixes
<mozzy> and improvements
<BarkingFish> evening guys, anyone know what this is and what the package is please? I can't seem to find it, but my system starts it during boot:
<BarkingFish> * Starting Uncomplicated firewall   [OK]
<BarkingFish> I've passed it through locate and can't find it, but I'd like to at least know which package it is if nothing else
<mozzy> wondered what that was myself BarkingFish
<mozzy> "Uncomplicated" makes me think a very basic built in firewall
<BarkingFish> Yeah - I don't run any firewalls on here, I've certainly not installed any and I'll be danged if I'm keeping it on.
<mozzy> one that doesnt need confgiuring
<mozzy> just my .02
<mozzy> i very light one that we'd never notice kinda thing
<mozzy> a*
<mozzy> dunno
<mozzy> its purpose could be to block the most documents type attacks
<mozzy> documented*
<BarkingFish> No disrespect to kubuntu, but I don't really want packages installing that I've not asked for.
<mozzy> "Ufw stands for Uncomplicated Firewall, and is program for managing a netfilter firewall. It provides a command line interface and aims to be uncomplicated and easy to use."
<mozzy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall
<mozzy> ufw package perhaps
<BarkingFish> aha
<BarkingFish> thank you
<mozzy> youre welcome
<BarkingFish> now I can apt-get remove it :)
<BarkingFish> done
<mozzy> deal :)
<mozzy> bbiab
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> thanks mozzy
<JMichaelX> is anyone here aware of any kind of bug in 12.04, or in KDE 4.8.3, in which excessive disk activity is taking place?
<JMichaelX> on this machine, the fan is just running constantly
<genii-around> Not offhand. But then again I always have akonadi and desktop search file indexing turned off
<JMichaelX> i have desktop search file indexing shut off as well, but possibly not akonadi
<genii-around> There used to be some issue with nvidia gpu fans in laptops always running fullout
<JMichaelX> genii-around: do you have to abstain from the digital clock in order to do that?
<genii-around> JMichaelX: No idea. I have no widgets on my desktop, i just use the standard clock on my bar
<JMichaelX> genii-around: in 11.10, this problem would show up in one KDE SC release, then disappear in the next... back and forth
<JMichaelX> genii-around: ok, i thought that clock depended on akonadi
<JMichaelX> genii-around: i think it rather depends on nepomuk, instead
<genii-around> JMichaelX: Do you have some nvidia card for video?
<JMichaelX> genii-around: yes. an onboard nvidia ion2
<genii-around> JMichaelX: Perhaps http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=175533
<genii-around> ( if it's the gpu fan and not cpu fan constantly on )
<JMichaelX> genii-around: this machine has only one fan... probably doing the job of both
<genii-around> JMichaelX: I'm using the xorg-edgers drivers, not having the fan issue. But then it might be my particular card is not affected ( 9300M GS )
<JMichaelX> genii-around: i'm also using xorg-edgers... i believe
<JMichaelX> i take that back. i am using xorg-edgers at work, but not here
<JMichaelX> maybe i'll give that a shot
<JMichaelX> this is a GT218
<JMichaelX> genii-around: thx for your input. i'll try to do some experimenting.
<genii-around> JMichaelX: No problem. Perhaps keep us posted if you discover the issue, or solve it
<JMichaelX> genii-around: will do
<gladii> Hi
<gladii> Hi, I am trying to install DVB-USB TV Tuner card
<gladii> I an unable to fix it.
<gladii> Could someone help me with that please?
<gladii> I am using Sino Card
<gladii> Additional Drivers - firmware for DVB Cards
<gladii> dmesg 'E3C EC168 DVB-T USB2.0 reference design' in cold state, will try to load a firmware
<gladii> Could someone help me with this please?
<genii-around> gladii: Can you pastebin result of: lsusb please
<genii-around> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gladii> Yes...
<gladii> one moment please... genni-around
<gladii> http://pastebin.com/74fSAw1R
<gladii> @genni-around, are you around?
<gladii> :)
<genii-around> gladii: Yes. Researching
<gladii> Thank you
<gladii> genni-around, It's an additional driver
<douglarret> grub failed to install during my install - what should I do?
<gladii> genii-around, http://imagebin.org/215712 Screenshot
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<douglarret> I just finished installing 12.04 and installed lilo instead of grub (grub failed) and now my machine does not boot? I have another install on same machine on other media - how can I install grub for both installs of 12.04?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<genii-around> gladii:I would suggest to download the firmware, put it in directory of /lib/firmware/
<gladii> Thank you genni, How could I download and put the firmware.... Sorry I am new Ubuntu.
<gladii> genni-around: Thank you for trying to help.
<genii-around> gladii: http://tanguy.wdscript.fr/index.php?q=system/files/FirmwareEC168.zip  has the firmware. After downloading, unzip the file. Put the file which ends in .fw or .bin into /lib/firmware/
<gladii> genii-around : I have these three files in that folder dvb-usb-ec168.fw  EC168BDA.bin  EC168BDA.ihex
<gladii> Should I put everything or on /lib/firmware
<genii-around> gladii: I think only the first two files. To copy them into /lib/firmware/ you need admin rights
<genii-around> gladii: What directory are the files in right now?
<gladii> genii-around : I guess I coppied
<gladii> http://pastebin.com/VVjRgyFa
<gladii> what could I do now?
<douglarret> I just finished installing 12.04 and installed lilo instead of grub (grub failed) and now my machine does not boot? I have another install on same machine on other media - how can I install grub for both installs of 12.04?
<genii-around> gladii: I should give a lecture about using sudo su instead of sudo -i  :-) .. But not right now.
<genii-around> gladii: gladiiUnplg it, wait for dmesg to settle down, replug it
<gladii> genii-around : I would love to here that lecture from you.
<genii-around> gladii: Then pastebin result of: dmesg| tail
<BarkingFish> douglarret: when you say "grub failed" first of all, what exactly did grub do?
<BarkingFish> It might help us to try and figure out how you can make it work if you now intend to install it :)
<cleaninstall> grub is good for catching fish, hmmmm
<gladii> genni-around : http://pastebin.com/u2kdmPD9
<douglarret> BarkingFish, grub failed to install on sda during kubuntu 12.04 install so I selected lilo but booting that drive makes the machine hang with flashing lights on keyboard.
<BarkingFish> that sounds like a kernel panic
<BarkingFish> I get my caps & scroll lock lights flash on/off when my system panics, usually when it fails to sync init
<douglarret> BarkingFish, thot so? so I booted other install of 12.04 to fix the sdb install of 12.04
<gladii> genni-around : are you around?
<gladii> :-/
<BarkingFish> genii-around: I don't suppose you'd be able to help douglarret replace lilo with an alternative bootloader when he can't even hit busybox or SUM to do any work on it, would you? :)
<genii-around> gladii: I missed your message, you were putting genni instead of geni  :) Reading paste now
<genii-around> *genii  rather
<BarkingFish> just a thought, douglarret - is the disk you're installing from a live kubuntu disk, or just a straight install?
<genii-around> BarkingFish: Give me a few minutes here
<BarkingFish> ok genii-around - sorry, I'll wait :) Didn't notice you were tied up
<gladii> genii-around: Sorry, http://pastebin.com/u2kdmPD9
<gladii> genii-around : Thank you
<douglarret> BarkingFish, is live 12.04 lts but did text install as live cd would not start kde - screen locked up with weird artifacts on it.
<genii-around> gladii: Looks like the firmware download failed. What is the exact model of your adapter? http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/E3C_EC168  lists more than one which fit vendor:device of 18b4:1689
<BarkingFish> douglarret: that sounds very odd.  Any chance of you burning the iso to CD and trying again, I smell a corrupt disk :)
<BarkingFish> also, do you know what video adapter you have in the machine? Is it something like an nvidia or that kind of thing?
<genii-around> douglarret: When grub failed, did it give some kind of informative message?
<douglarret> BarkingFish, nvidia and it is the same disk I used to insall 12.04 on notebook and usb install - still think it may be the disk?
<BarkingFish> douglarret: as a rescue on that - if it does lock up, you can go to a terminal and type  sudo service kdm restart and see if that does the trick
<douglarret> genii-around, nothing informative - no
<BarkingFish> and no, it might be the video adapter - I have heard of people having issues with nvidia things -- unfortunately, I don't have any myself, so I can't help
<genii-around> douglarret: Which device did you tell it to install to? eg: /dev/sda or /dev/sdb  or something more like /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb2   or so on
<douglarret> BarkingFish, "sudo service kdm restart" booting the cd in live mode or rescue?
<BarkingFish> when you're in live mode - if you can't start kde, press ctrl, alt and f1 together to get to a terminal, and type that command. It will kill kde and restart it
<douglarret> genii-around, did not give me an option to choose - but it was trying to install to sda when the system was installed to sdb
<gladii> genii-around : DUTV009 SinoVideo 3420A-2, I think it is this one, since the USB ID is 18b4:1689 e3C Technologies DUTV009
<BarkingFish> now I'm gonna stop interrupting, and let genii-around see if they can help you :)
<douglarret> BarkingFish, thanks for your help :)
<genii-around> douglarret: Yes, sda would have been correct.. it wants the first disk in the boot sequence usually
<genii-around> gladii: OK. Give me some time for research and other helping
<BarkingFish> np douglarret - I am happy to help where I can, but I will always hand over to more experienced users when I need to, only been on kubuntu 1 year :)
<gladii> genni-around : Thank you :-)
<gladii> genii-around: Thank you
<douglarret> genii-around, yes I was expecting that? but was weird when it faild to install there.
<genii-around> douglarret: Is there some raid setup on that system?
<douglarret> genii-around, no - nothing like that
<douglarret> system hangs when booting live 12.04 ctrl+alt+f1 is not responsive
<genii-around> gladii: When it is plugged in, does: lsmod     show a driver in use named mxl5005s or mxl5007t  ?
<genii-around> douglarret: I have not used LiLo for years :(
<douglarret> genii-around, same - since redhat days? and I can see why with my kernel panic issue
<douglarret> genii-around, trying to rescue system not
<douglarret> now
<genii-around> douglarret: The livecd boots OK?
<gladii> genii-around : I couldn't find that one, however, these are my results http://pastebin.com/cDGXnW3F
<douglarret> genii-around, no hangs with graphic artifacts and ctrl+alt+f1 is not responsive
<genii-around> douglarret: Did you try with nomodeset ?
<genii-around> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<douglarret> genii-around, thanks looking at it now
<douglarret> genii-around, I managed to install from text mode I am just trying to insall grub now? I have a 12.04 install on usb on same system - is there any way in copying that working system to the sdb and installing grub after that...
<douglarret> grasping at straws here?
<genii-around> gladii: I can't seem to find some alternate firmware for this device. Can you pastebin result of: sudo lshw   please. It will have somewhere in it more details of the device
<genii-around> douglarret: The idea would be to somehow obtain a command-line on another linux ( either on cd or on another disk/partition of the same machine) then to chroot into the affected install partition and have it do update-grub
<genii-around> Away from the computer a few minutes but returning
<douglarret> genii-around, I can boot 12.04 on same machine from usb stick? is there a howto for this fix?
<gladii> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/38AAqcP1
<gladii> genii-around: Thank you for all your help.
<gladii> genii-around : I am sorry, I consume more of your time.
 * douglarret googling chroot
<douglarret> genii-around, would this work from the working install of  kubuntu and include both options in the grub menu? "/usr/sbin/grub-install --recheck --no-floppy /dev/sda"?
<JMichaelX> genii-around: well, i installed the xorg-edgers ppa on this machine, but so far there does not seem to be any improvement at all.
<JMichaelX> i did boot into an icewm session, just to see whether or not the fan ran as much as it is running in KDE, and indeed it did. to me that also points the figured more squarely at nvidia.
<douglarret> passwerd
#kubuntu 2012-06-09
<JMichaelX> these latest nvidia drivers have performed much more poorly with this nvidia ion2 GPU that their earlier drivers
<genii-around> Back
<genii-around> douglarret: The basic process would be described here: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<genii-around> JMichaelX: I'm out of immediate ideas on the fan issue at the moment then
<genii-around> gladii: Reading
<JMichaelX> good grief. flash player's issue with everything being blue, when hardware acceleration is enabled (w/ nvidia) is still alive and well
<genii-around> gladii: Very odd, cannot find the device there. Please unplug it, then: sudo modprobe dvb-usb-ec168 && sudo modprobe mxl5005s    .. then insert the stick again and pastebin the result of: dmesg | tail
<artao> hai ... this is a really annoying issue ... when a game goes fullscreen, my desktop settings don't come back when I exit the game .. i have dual monitor setup, and coming out of a game it resets them to clone mode every time .. also different resolutions screws up the display of the desktop sometimes
<gladii> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/6u8SWKja
<genii-around> gladii: Reading
<gladii> genii-around: Thank you for all your help
<genii-around> gladii: I have gotten ahold of the Windows driver file for this exact model now ( 3420A ) and will be extracting the firmware from it shortly. After this I will pm a link for you to download the files and put them in your /lib/firmware/ directory. Please first however, remove the two previous files we copied there previously.
<genii-around> Bah. Need to install wine. It's a self-extracting exe file.
<gladii> I have wine
<gladii> I will delete those files first
<genii-around> gladii: OK. I will pm a link then to download the exe file from where I am shortly.
<gladii> thank you so much
<gladii> genii-around, can I ask you where are you from?
<genii-around> gladii: Toronto, Canada
<gladii> genii-around, I am just worried about your time... I am in London.
<genii-around> gladii: I had to stay at work late anyhow. So not such a problem as i am here anyhow
<gladii> genii-around: when I try to load the program using wine. I do not see any thing.
<gladii> Not even an error message.
<genii-around> gladii: I am sorting it out over here, wine installed now. Looks like the first file is a wrapper to DriverGuide ( where I found it ). Give me a few minutes
<gladii> ok
<gladii> Thank you
<genii-around> gladii: I extracted them successfully. Now a moment while I put them to where you can fetch them
<gladii> genii-around: Thank you
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<genii-around> gladii: Did you manage to get the files OK and copy them to the right place?
<gladii> yes... I put that in place.
<gladii> genii-around: I unplugged my device and plugged back in.
<genii-around> gladii: OK :) Does dmesg | tail   say something different now than before?
<gladii> http://pastebin.com/tvUfSy4C
<genii-around> Bah
<genii-around> gladii: This is a tough one!
<douglarret> I have just installed another un working copy of kubuntu 12.04 - how do I get a console? I get some message when ctrl+alt+fx [drm} mepiveai etc?
<genii-around> douglarret: You get any console access if ctrl-alt-F1 or so?
<gladii> genii-around: Let us forget about this.
<gladii> genii-around: Anyway... I am not a big fan of TV
<douglarret> genii-around, I would expect so but I dont - can you suggest options for installing nvidia drivers?
<genii-around> gladii: For me it is a puzzle... but I do understand that the time investment in sorting it out is frustrating
<genii-around> douglarret: Were you able to get grub working properly yet after you booted from the usb?
<gladii> genii-around: are you good in backtrack?
<genii-around> gladii: No, sorry
<gladii> Thank you
<gladii> genii-around: Thank you, anyway
<gladii> Thank you for your time and effort
<genii-around> eg: if able to get command-line on the install you want to put the nvidia drivers
<douglarret> genii-around, no - just did a reinstall picking /dev/sdb for grub install? now when I boot kubuntu boots but I see no grub menu
<genii-around> gladii: You're welcome. Apologies not to have solved your issue.
<gladii> genii-around: It's ok... Do you like to give me some lecture sudo su? :-P
<genii-around> douglarret: Well, the grub menu itself might not show by default. Sometimes you need to hold down the left shift key to see it. But your kubuntu is now beginning to boot but then fails ?
<gladii> on*
<genii-around> gladii: On an (k)ubuntu system the root user is disabled on purpose, mostly to prevent the user from casually destroying things by accident. Since the root user account itself is not enabled, it is advisable to use sudo -i rather than sudo su. Then after the admin-type things have been performed to type exit to return to unpriveleged user prompt.
<gladii> genii-around: I got you.
<gladii> genii-around: Can I ask you what kind of work are you doing?
<douglarret> genii-around, left shift key did it is booting now? gonna install the nvidia drivers
<genii-around> gladii: I am reviewing footage from our surveillance system here, deleting unimportant sequences. Also repairing some laptops ( Aspire One D260 and a Macbook Pro 13" Unibody )
<gladii> genii-around: That is quite interesting Job
<genii-around> douglarret: Usually I do it from command-line with sudo apt-get install nvidia-current   ... this is assuming the "restricted" repository is already enabled
<genii-around> gladii: I worked/volunteered for a long time in this building for an ISP ... the caretaker of the building would ask me to help fix stuff. So when he finished I was recommended to his old job. So now I look after the whole building as well as continuing on with my old work. The tenants come to me to get their computers fixed, which is what I'm partially up to right now.
<douglarret> genii-around, good to know - thanks for your help I appreciate it :)
<genii-around> douglarret: Anytime
<gladii> genii-around: Very nice of you
<gladii> genii-around: God bless you
 * genii-around gets back to desoldering some problemmatic surface mount components
<dougl> finally my kubuntu 12.04 from the hardrive :)
<Ormie> hello, i have a problem here.
<Ormie> KDE Wallet asks me for the password to open it all the time
<Ormie> and it happens each time i start my computer
<Ormie> how do I make it automatically authenticate.
<Ormie> ?
<frogonwheels> Ormie: Well that's kind of the point of the wallet.
<frogonwheels> Ormie: what I suggest is a short password
<Ormie> frogonwheels, If I don't put the password in, I can't connect wireless network, I want it to auto authenticate.
<frogonwheels> Ormie: for example mine has 4 keypresses
<genii-around> Or just use enter key
<Ormie> genii-around, enter key?
<genii-around> Ormie: As your password for kwallet
<frogonwheels> Ormie: then set up the wireless network in the /etc/network/interfaces   - it's a little awkward ... but..
<genii-around> eg: no password
<Ormie> ooh, please explain again. One person at a time, please?
<Ormie> hey dudes!
<Ormie> Can I just use a diferent system of storing passwords other than wallet?
<Ormie> Something like ubuntu uses.
<pablo_> why? kwallet is not working fine?
<Ormie> pablo, it keeps asking me to authenticate every time the computer starts.
<Ormie> My battery is only 26 minutes.
<Ormie> I can't charge, I have a electricity out.
<pablo_> well that is right, it's just asking once
<pablo_> or not?
<Ormie> pablo_, It asks all the time
<Ormie> PLEASE HELP?
<Ormie> /
<Ormie> pablo_, it asks everytime i start the computer.
<Ormie> I have 18 minutes of battery left.
<frogonwheels> Ormie: as I said, you can use /etc/network/interfaces - that's still available as an option, and the networkmanager will avoid interfaces managed with that file.
<Ormie> frogonwheels, how?
<frogonwheels> Ormie: google is your friend on this.  I know sorta the basics... but it's been a while.
<frogonwheels> Ormie: hmm.. and getting wap2 auth will be a tad tricky.
<Ormie> oh no
<frogonwheels> hmm.. there may be ways with networkmanager though. wait a sec
<Ormie> sigh
<frogonwheels> Ormie: did you check the 'system connection'  box?
<Ormie> huh?
<Ormie> where?
<genii-around> Ormie: I would just recommend to delete .kde/share/apps/kwallet/kdewallet.kwl   in your home directory, then when it pops up asking for a password to use for kwallet again as if it's first been run, to not give it one but just hit the Continue button or such.
<frogonwheels> Ormie: open up the config for your wireless config
<frogonwheels> wirless interface I meant.
<genii-around> You'll never see it again after that
<Ormie> I HAVE 30 SECONDS OF BATTERY! I AM SO SORRY
<frogonwheels> Ormie: write it down. Network Manager  System Connection
<frogonwheels> Manage Connections ... edit the config.. check the 'SYstem Connection' checkbox.
<frogonwheels> I'm about 90% sure that you want to make it a system connection that's not a user-based connection.
<mydogsnameisrudy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22154/how-to-reset-a-password-from-kwallet
<Ormie> I am a magical genius! I can recharge :D
<genii-around> mydogsnameisrudy: Pretty much, yes
<frogonwheels> Ormie: you don't want to reset the kwallet password I'm thinking.
<frogonwheels> Ormie: if this works, you can keep your kwallet with a password for storing all your other passwords
<frogonwheels> Ormie: check the 'connect automatically' and 'system connection' .. have you found those yet?
<Ormie> yes
<frogonwheels> Ormie: presumably you have to reboot to see whether they worked.. but ....
<Ormie> wut?
<frogonwheels> Ormie: did you check the boxes?
<Ormie> yeah
<frogonwheels> .. they were already checked? or they weren't?
<Ormie> there are
<Ormie> there are checked
<frogonwheels> Ormie: they were before? they are now?
<Ormie> frogonwheels: there are now checked.
<frogonwheels> ok.. well I guess save and then suck it and see
<Ormie> you meean I restart the computer?
<Ormie> frogonwheels
<Guest44111> Hello. I am new to linux and I am having some issues installing sun's java 7. I have tried $sudo update-alternatives --config java ...and it told me i only had open jdk.  I have already downloaded java7 from sun and put it in my /usr/lib/jvm folder
<Guest44111> Thank you
<Ormie> I got this error also:
<Ormie> Personal Contacts: Directory '/home/suttiwit/.local/share/contacts/' does not exists
<Ormie> must that be something serious?
<genii-around> Not serious. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/966913
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966913 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Akonadi contact resource wrong defaults" [High,Confirmed]
<Ormie> ok
<Ormie> thx
<Tydelhof> Hello. Does anyone here have experience installing sun's java on kubuntu?
<frogonwheels> Tydelhof: did you not just use the package installer?
<genii-around> Tydelhof: Basically extract the files to /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.6.0_24   ( or so )  and then use update-alternatives to add the relevant entries under that like the /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.6.0_24/bin/java as the default
<Tydelhof> I have tried $sudo update-alternatives --config java ...and it told me i only had open jdk.  I have already downloaded java7 from sun and put it in my /usr/lib/jvm folder
<genii-around> Tydelhof: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-oracle-java-jre-7
<Tydelhof> thats where i started and when i got to the update-alternatives step it fails
<Tydelhof> doesnt recognize the java7 folder as a java alternative
<genii-around> They missed a step in there, you have to use update-alternatives to add the new stuff as a possibility
<genii-around> Let me look up the syntax
<Tydelhof> Thank you
<Tydelhof> genii-around: much appreciated
<genii-around> Tydelhof: Syntax is like: sudo update-alternatives --install java java /opt/jdk1.5.0_22_64bit/bin/java          ( taken from http://www.codinginahurry.com/2010/12/29/how-to-setup-up-a-new-jdk-with-update-alternatives/ )
<genii-around> Substitute accordingly...
<genii-around> Tydelhof: I think it might need a number in there somewhere too, I forget. If so, use next-highest number than what the current result of update-alternatives --config shows
<Tydelhof> update-alternatives: --install needs <link> <name> <path> <priority>
<Tydelhof> is the error i get with that
<genii-around> Tydelhof: What is the output of sudo update-alternatives --config java     ...currently? And also the command you are trying with the --install directive
<Tydelhof> genii-around:  There is only one alternative in link group java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java
<Tydelhof> Nothing to configure.
<genii-around> Tydelhof: So what is the current way you are trying to run sudo update-alternatives --install   ... ?
<Tydelhof> I am pointing it to the folder the instructions told me to create /usr/lib/jvm
<Tydelhof> ./java1.7.0/bin/java
<genii-around> Tydelhof: Might need full paths and a number, like:  sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/java java /usr/lib/Wherever-under-here-you-extracted-the-java-files-to/ 2
<raghu_> hello
<genii-around> Tydelhof: Probably  like: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/java java /usr/lib/jvm/java1.7.0/bin/java 2
<Ormie> I can play sound, but no sound Icon on taskbar?
<Ormie> I am regreting this,
<genii-around> Ormie: Multimedia...Kmix
<Ormie> good, now. I want it to start everytime i start my computer.
<Tydelhof> update-alternatives: error: alternative path /usr/lib/jvm/java1.7.0/bin/java doesn't exist.
<Tydelhof> genii-around: ^
<genii-around> Tydelhof: Where did you extract The java to?
<Tydelhof> i had extracted it in the downloads directory and then moved the java directory to the /usr/lib
<genii-around> Ormie: Leave... Save Session ... then System settings...Startup and Shutdown...Session Management...in the "on Login" part check off "Restore Manully Saved Session" ... click on Apply button at bottom right
<genii-around> Tydelhof: Please pastebin result of command: ls /usr/lib/jvm/*
<Tydelhof> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/YYNszX7Q
<genii-around> Very odd.
<genii-around> Tydelhof: Does: ls -l /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0/bin/java      Show it as being there?
<genii-around> ( or even just up to the ../bin/      part and see if any files in there and that they belong to root, etc
<Tydelhof> genii-around: "-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 7630 Apr 12 05:21 /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0/bin/java"
<genii-around> Tydelhof: Caught the issue, I put "java1.7.0" instead of "jre1.7.0" Try now instead: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/java java /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0/bin/java 2
<genii-around> I'm tired today :-)
<Tydelhof> genii-around: i should have caught that
<Tydelhof> genii-around: thank you very much. that worked.
<genii-around> Tydelhof: Might also want to do the same for the javaws file
<genii-around> The --config should now show it as an option, eyc
<genii-around> *etc
<Tydelhof> genii-around: yea it did and its now selected \
<Tydelhof> genii-around: what is javaws
<genii-around> Tydelhof: java web start ... kind of hard to describe but it should be same version as the java
<genii-around> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_Web_Start for explanation
<Tydelhof> genii-around: so "sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/javaws javaws /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0/bin/javaws 2
<Tydelhof> "
<Tydelhof> genii-around: sub out java for javaws
<genii-around> Tydelhof: Only use number 2 if the sudo update-alternatives --config javaws    shows only one option
<Tydelhof> genii-around: copy
<genii-around> Otherwise use next highest # ,etc etc
<genii-around> If it shows no current option, 1 is OK
<Ormie> I have a weird problem on my Desktop
<Ormie> I played with bouncy ball widget and I turn on the auto bounce
<Ormie> Now it's bouncing around un controllably
<Ormie> I want to close it.
<Ormie> How?
<Enkidu_ak> Try unlocking widgets and removing it from the Desktop
<Ormie> ok
<Ormie> Enkidu_ak, I can't catch it in time!
<Enkidu_ak> See if you can borrow a neighbors 5-year old. They have reflexes like a cat
<Avihay> lol
<Ormie> This is a desktop invasion!
<Enkidu_ak> Shrink-wrap your keyboard first. Toddler drool is serious business
<Ormie> Bouncing ball bouncing around
<Ormie> Enkidu_ak, eh?
<Avihay> well, you can crash your session, or logout of the gui and edit the configure file to drop the ball
<Ormie> oh no!
<Ormie> Is there an easier way?
 * Ormie catches the bouncing ball
 * Ormie pops it.
<Ormie> Done! Thanks. It is rare that I can catch it.
<lordievader> Good morning
 * genii-around sips
<NoiseChancellor> Is there a way to hide k3b's progress bar overlay? Can't seem to find it in the options.
<NoiseChancellor> Nevermind, right click ...
<Aptar> Torn.  Should I choose Kubuntu over Ubuntu
<lordievader> Aptar: That is personal preference, Kubuntu uses KDE and Ubuntu uses gnome/unity. Some people like unity better others (like us here on the channel) like KDE better.
<Aptar> Kinda like a Ford or a Chevy then?
<Aptar> Coke or a pepsi..
<lordievader> Aptar: Windows or linux, yes
<Aptar> alright
<Aptar> hell with windows im sick of it
<lordievader> Aptar: I'd say try 'em out both (kde, unity) and see what you like best.
<Aptar> ive tried the unity before with the sliding bar on the left i remember that on a live cd i downloaded
<Aptar> didnt like that sliding bar crap
<Aptar> i will try kde
<Aptar> I guess more people choose gnome it seems. Or just more people visit their channel.
<lordievader> Aptar: Ubuntu is indeed more popular than any other *buntu.
<Aptar> I wonder why that is.
<lordievader> Aptar: If you join #kubuntu-offtopic we can discuss it, not really a topic for this channel.
<Aptar> Oh I am sorry, I wasn't aware of that.
<lordievader> Aptar: This is a kubuntu help channel.
<Aptar> Ah, ok.
<Aptar> <-- new guy
<Vman_> hello, i want smaller icons in system tray (16-22px), it is possible ? (im new in kde)
<bwayne> Hello.  Fresh install of Kubuntu.
<phoenix_firebrd> kubuntu daily build contain kde 4.9 beta 1
<Lynoure> Hello!
<Lynoure> It seems I have line-out jack sense not working. Where is the setting for that?
<Lynoure> That is: now, even if I have headphones plugged in, there is sound from the build-in speakers
<phoenix_firebrd> Lynoure: hi
<Lynoure> phoenix_firebrd: Hi
<phoenix_firebrd> have you checked the alsamixer?
<Lynoure> In some earlier Kubuntu's the jack sense setting was in alsamixer, but I don't see it there
<phoenix_firebrd> Lynoure: is your soundcard detected correctly?
<Lynoure> phoenix_firebrd: I have assumed so, because sound comes out. What's the current way to check?
<phoenix_firebrd> Lynoure: check in alsa mixer
<phoenix_firebrd> Lynoure: in alsamixer on the top left you can see the card
<Lynoure> This is a laptop, HP Pavilion dv6 and I'm not sure which chipset it has, but device name  HDA ATI SB sounds sensible
<Lynoure> No setting for headphone jack sense though
<phoenix_firebrd> Lynoure: try the command "sudo lspci -v" and it will should the card properly
<phoenix_firebrd> Lynoure: *show
<Lynoure> phoenix_firebrd: ah, yes, of course.
<Lynoure> Seems if I scale speakers volume all the way down, I get kind of what I want, but jack sense is so much handier way
<phoenix_firebrd> Lynoure: problem solved?
<updazo> how can i upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04? muon updater doesn't propose a distribution upgrade, nor "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"; if i write cat /etc/issue; it's written Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<Lynoure> phoenix_firebrd: not really.
<Lynoure> phoenix_firebrd: because jack sense would be the right way, this is just a manual fiddling workaround
<Lynoure> Yes, card seems detected right: 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<phoenix_firebrd> Lynoure: ya
<Lynoure> phoenix_firebrd: would mean having to remember to adjust speaker volume in alsamixer every time, as kmix does not let me target the speakers separately, only master, so then controlling the volume in general becomes fiddly, too
<phoenix_firebrd> Lynoure: you can control individual channels in kmix
<Lynoure> phoenix_firebrd: if you can tell me how I get a speaker channel there and headphone channel, I'd be grateful
<Lynoure> phoenix_firebrd: currently I just have master, none of those separately
<Lynoure> phoenix_firebrd: if I go to Audio Hardware Setup and choose Headphones as the connector, I get no sound at all
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<Lynoure> lordievader: hi
 * Lynoure is fighting with the jack sense setting being seemingly nowhere
<lordievader> Lynoure: Hey, how are you?
<Lynoure> Otherwise fine and happy
<lordievader> Lynoure: What do you mean with jack sense?
<Lynoure> But having a laptop that is tough to use in libraries is a bit of a problem
<Lynoure> lordievader: the internal speakers muting when headphones are plugged in
<rethus> hi
<lordievader> Ah that stuff, you want to disable it or something?
<rethus> i will upgrade my natty (32bit) to 12.04 LTS (64bit). [Fresh installation of / partition]
<Lynoure> lordievader: No, I want to have that. Currently I plug in headphones and the internal speakers keep on blasting
<rethus> is it recomended to use 12.04, or should i better use oneiric 11.40?
<Lynoure> rethus: 12.04 is the newest stable release, so I'd try it at least
<lordievader> Lynoure: Isn't that more hardware related than software?
<Lynoure> (I'm on 12.04 myself and this jack sense thing is my only real problem)
<Lynoure> lordievader: worked in the previous release, so I'd say "no"
<rethus> Laynoure: jack-audio?
<lordievader> Hmm strange.
<Lynoure> lordievader: now I cannot even find the jack sense setting
<Lynoure> used to be in alsamixer
<Lynoure> rethus: --verbose  :)
<rethus> k, so i use 11.40, cause i need a clean stable running development-enviroment for production, not a "home-Workstation" to try and play ;)
<rethus> means software like eclipse, mysql-database... and all the stuff
<Lynoure> rethus: I mean, I don't have a command "jack-audio" and there does not seem to be a package by that name either
<rethus> ah, k
<Lynoure> rethus: I'd used 12.04 for that
<Lynoure> rethus: unless I had some specific reason not to.
<rethus> question for installation... i have a /home-partition... and now i want to use a free, new 80gb for root, to install 11.40. than i want to pugin my home... but after all stuff is working, i want ty encrypt my home-partition...
<Lynoure> rethus: 11.04 (not 40, there is not that many months in a year) is well, a bit older. So you'd probably miss a newer eclipse etc
<lordievader> Jack audio is a completly different audio manager, like pulse or alsa. More meant for music production.
<rethus> is there a special installation-image to use for this... i heard before about "to use Alternate CD (64Bit)" for this?
<lordievader> rethus: The alternate cd should give you more options during the install, but since I never used it, I cannot say for sure.
<Lynoure> Could someone check if they have a headphone jack sense setting somewhere (in kmix or alsamixer)? So that I get a bit more info on my situation.
<lordievader> Lynoure: I don't seem to have a switch for it, however in Phonon there are under Audio Hardware Setup two entries under Connecter, Headphones and Analogue Out, he switches between these two. Mutes one enables the other.
<Lynoure> lordievader: I have there Speakers and Headphones, and if I choose Headphones even the headphones mute
<lordievader> Lynoure: And the slider for headphones is not turned down or muted?
<Lynoure> lordievader: in alsamixer? Not before changing the connector at least. Let's see.
<Lynoure> lordievader: do you need to change the connector yourself in order to mute build-in speakers? That is, does jack sense work for you?
<lordievader> Lynoure: Works fine here, that is how I noticed that it switches, if I plugin a jack it goes to connecter headphones.
<han_> 8
<lordievader> Need to go, cya
<Aptar> Can anyone tell me why Muon is telling me I don't have the correct permissions to do an update, but it doesn't give me a place to put in my permission..?
<Joit> aptar usually muon ask me after the list of available updates for my password,   may look at your bar below if its at the backround
<Aptar> nope its not there...since operation cannot continue because proper authorization was not provided...
<Joit> well my workaround would be to install synaptic and reinstall muon
<Joit> or with apt-get
<coldfire> use apt-get to do the upgrade...
<Aptar> i just put kubuntu on here, like 20 minutes ago
<Aptar> heh
<Aptar> new user
<Aptar> ive used ubuntu some before, but never kubuntu...i know its similar however...
<Joit> ah. synaptic is another package manager, apt-get -install works at the prompt with f2 - konsole
<Joit> alt - f2 *
<rethus> Lynoure: whatyou try to do with jack?
<rethus> i use it in 11.04
<rethus> for playing/recording guitar
<Lynoure> No jack sense happening, but at least now (after changing some things in alsamixer when Headphone mode was on) there is now one place where I can change things between headphones and speakers
<Aptar> Do most people use the Konsole for doing stuff?
<Joit> some do, i dont
<Joit> but i still use the konsole all time again when i want ie run dolphin as root
<Aptar> apt-get upgrade or apt-get update
<Aptar> or both?
<Aptar> heh
<mydogsnameisrudy> apt-get update first
<Aptar> ok
<mydogsnameisrudy> then upgrade
<Lynoure> rethus: no, "jack sense" not "jack"
<skramer_> Aptar: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rethus> Lynoure: have you installed qjackctl?
<Aptar> ok
<rethus> thats need to adjust the whole jack-system
<Lynoure> rethus: The ability to plug in headphones and to get build-speakers to mute as the response
<rethus> k, what i sjack sense?
<Lynoure> rethus: I don't use jack-system at all
<Lynoure> rethus: just the default audio system that comes with Kubuntu
<rethus> ah, i see in google.. jack sense disable audiospeaker, if plug in headphones!?
<rethus> where can i load 11.04 ?
<rethus> question: i read this page (below "Alternate Install CD")
<Lynoure> rethus: FYI, 11 means 2011, .04 means April, there has been two stable releases since
<rethus> there 64bit seems only for amd... whats if i upgrade my system to intel i5 or i7
<rethus> can i not use 64bit anymore in this case
<Lynoure> and just because I have this problem, does not mean there is necessarily anything wrong with 12.04 for you.
<rethus> Lynoure: yes, but it's a fact, that brand new releases often has minor software-support, or run a bit less stablee
<rethus> i think this information is wrong - isn't it? Even i7 or i5 intel-cpu could run on 64bit?!
<Lynoure> rethus: it's just called amd64 because what's called i64 is totally different architecture
<Lynoure> rethus: the amd64 works on modern intel just the same
<coldfire> use 32bit if you're not sure with you system...it also works on 64bit..
<rethus> k, i load 12.04 and give it a try
<rethus> no, i ask for intel i cpu.. but i stiff read a article before one minute, that thos intel-cpus even support 64 bit... i had wonder if not
<Peace-> ?
<Lynoure> rethus: really, I tell you, neither i5 nor i7 are ia64 but they both are amd64
<Lynoure> Just try it :)
<rethus> how can AMD be intel, i don't understand your answer
<Lynoure> rethus: it's just the name for the architecture, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<Lynoure> rethus: "Historically, AMD has developed and produced processors patterned after Intel's original designs, but with x86-64, roles were reversed: Intel found itself in the position of adopting the architecture which AMD had created as an extension to Intel's own x86 processor line."
<Lynoure> Intel just was not the trailblazer this time.
<sky100> i simply cant figure out why some burnt data on a DVD-R is not being detected by the motifier
<sky100> notifier*
<sky100> i used k3b as burning tool
<sky100> no resolution ...........
<BluesKaj> hi all
<mydogsnameisrudy> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi mydogsnameisrudy
<sky100> hio BluesKaj
<sky100> hi*
<sky100> if i had a good HDD of arnd 500Gb size, i would not have burnt movies ..
<sky100> i would store them over there
<sky100> this k3b issue is really bugging
<sky100> hope this could be burner problem
<BluesKaj> sky100:  do those cds show up on windows ?
<sky100> the movie burnt on a DVD-R using k3b is not showing up in windows OS as i checked today .. BluesKaj
<sky100> Bluekaj: which command will show up the DVD drive in kubuntu
<sky100> in dolphin i just dont find it .. its showing only the partitions of the single HDD i have
<BluesKaj> sudo lshw  will show all devices
<sky100> will type that in terminal ?
<sky100>  sudo lshw << this cmd ?
<BluesKaj> the cdrom won't show up as a partition, look in system settings>removable devices
<BluesKaj> sudo lshw , yes
<BluesKaj> in removable devices , make sure you have a cd or dvd in the drive
<sky100> ok
<BluesKaj> brb
<ibm> i want to get in to kubuntu-fr and also kubuntu-se
<ibm> how can i do that to get in to this channels
<ibm> i want to get in to kubuntu-fr and also kubuntu-se
<ibm> how can i do that to get in to this channels
<BluesKaj> ibm, type /join #kubuntu-fr then the same for #kubuntu-se , in the server textbox
<lucas_> i
<lucas_> hi
<ibm> but it does not work it wants me to bee invited
<lucas_> any one there
<ibm> BluesKaj but it does not work it wants me to bee invited
<ibm> i want to get in to kubuntu-fr and also kubuntu-se but it does not work it wants me to bee invited how can i get to this channels
<lucas_> i need help
<lucas_> help
<ibm> i want to get in to kubuntu-fr and also kubuntu-se but it does not work it wants me to bee invited how can i get to this channels
<Mitchell92> Can someone tell me why they favor kubuntu over linux mint 13?
<BluesKaj> !polls | Mitchell92
<ubottu> Mitchell92: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Mitchell92> Thanks BluesKaj. I love the KDE4 interface... I think I'm going to run the kubuntu live disk and try it out.
<BluesKaj> ibm, go to #freenode and ask there
<Mitchell92> BluesKaj: will kubuntu download restricted drivers and content automatically?
<SonicX> how to disable mouse in kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> SonicX, unplug it , is the only method I know
<SonicX> BluesKaj:  sorry i meant touchpad
<BluesKaj> SonicX, system settings>input devices>touchpad
<SonicX> BluesKaj: i dont see any optin to disable it though :|
<Lynoure> SonicX: there is synaptiks
<Lynoure> SonicX: which you can use to automatically disable touchpad when you have an external mouse, or for some time after a keypress
<BluesKaj> SonicX, install synaptiks , it's a small for touchpad and mouse control , also known as "kde-config-touchpad"
<BluesKaj> small app
<SonicX> BluesKaj , Lynoure : thanks :) that helps
<BluesKaj> ok , stuff to do ... BBL
<SonicX> by the way  i installed xserver-xorg-input-synaptics gpointing-device-settings
<SonicX> and started gpointing-device-settings and switched off touchpad
<savio> my vmware is not working on kernel 3.2.6
<savio> any help?
<savio> it fails to load vmsock kernel module
<malbolgia> there is a patch available
<malbolgia> I dont have it at hand
<savio> can u provide a link
<malbolgia> but just google kernel 3.2 vmware
<malbolgia> patch
<savio> i'm not getting for my ubuntu
<savio> malbolgia: ?
 * dougl googling screensaver kubuntu
<dougl> how do I make my kde taskbar at the bottom of my screen automatically hide on my 12.04 install?
<asobi> kubuntu 12.04 has phone listed under bluetooth but transfer doesn't work. phone doesn't think it's paired
<Amgin-e> Has anyone had any trouble with the current Adobe-Flash plugin update
<_juli_> как скачивать програмы для linux
<_juli_> ?
<phoenix_firebrd> kde 4.9 beta 1?
<|rapidsp|> _juli_: /join #ubuntu-ru
<_juli_> >>|rapidsp|
<ignacio> QUESTION: since my last system update (I'm using 12.04 64bits), I can't install wine-1.5
<ignacio> the system reports always the same:  wine1.5 : Depends: wine1.5-i386 (= 1.5.5-0ubuntu1~ppa1~precise1+pulse17)
<ignacio> any idea?
<dougl> anyone know how to make the taskbar unhide while running recordmydesktop... is there a hotkey or something?
<MadRabbit320> hi all, if I dl kubuntu via bittorrent, are both the cd AND dvd iso's LIVE or is the dvd "INSTALL ONLY"?  thanks!
<yjacket> my kubuntu 12.04 cd has been sitting on a grey screen with a gear and a fake loading bar for 15 min... whats going on?
<BluesKaj> yjacket, did you check the md5sum on the cd after burning ?
<BluesKaj> might be corrupted
<yjacket> before that, i had reached a gui, and select try kubuntu, which eventually led to a blank screen, and got stuck on the grey screen after restarting...
<yjacket> i will check the md5sum now BluesKaj
<BarkingFish> evening all :)  Without me being a total idiot, can someone please remind me how to downgrade a package?
<lorddelta> Two questions: A) easiest way to configure kdm  to start kwin, not metacity, when I login B) easy way to find system crash logs?
<BarkingFish> I'd imagine the easiest way to get kdm to start kwin instead of metacity, is to take metacity off :)
<lorddelta> BarkingFish: Hmm...next easiest way? :-D
<lorddelta> I don't want to do that, I have other desktops on here.
<lorddelta> But I use kde the most.
<lorddelta> ...rather annoying to type kwin --replace all the time
<BarkingFish> none that I know of, lorddelta - never had to do it, and only been on kubuntu a year - I wouldn't dare suggest anything else without knowing for sure that it would work
<BarkingFish> hold on a moment, lorddelta - I just had an idea - be back in a second :)
<lorddelta> ok
<BarkingFish> bother. I just remembered that kdm has a config file in /etc/init, but that doesn't seem to contain the information I want for you.
<BarkingFish> I'm just gonna have a look around, I won't be long
<Sentynel> lorddelta: system settings > default applications > window manager
<lorddelta> Sentynel: Aha! Thnx. Where does kde store this setting?
<lorddelta> I like to know in case I'm on the cmdline
<lorddelta> or shell scripting
<Sentynel> don't know off the top of my head, sorry
<BarkingFish> thanks for that Sentynel :)  I was picking through kdm's config files trying to pindown somewhere lorddelta could change that manually
<BarkingFish> I'm outside of KDE too at the moment, due to some techie issues - I've been terminal only for a day or three now
<lorddelta> BarkingFish: yeah, one would think I'd need to change it there too...
<lorddelta> Where I was looking and having just as much luck.
<lorddelta> kwin is awesome btw. :D
<BarkingFish> lorddelta: if you change it in the system settings I would think that will update your config file too, you might want to ask #kde where that facility stores the config
<lorddelta> good idea
<lorddelta> I'm also going to look into a file monitor utility.
<lorddelta> So I can change the setting and see if I can catch it changing a file in .config / .kde
<BarkingFish> lorddelta: another good idea.
<realistic_dragon> Evening :-) Does anyone know if there is a (semi-) official VMWare Kubuntu image?
<BarkingFish> realistic_dragon: best try #vmware, they'd probably be able to help you :)
<lorddelta> Oh btw I saw that kde 4.8.4 came out...any word in here about when that'll be ported to kubuntu?
<realistic_dragon> thanks, will give them a go... if not, then I suppose I should stop being lazy and install it myself :)
<lorddelta> I'd install kde myself, but everytime I mix non-sanctioned repos on ubuntu, terrible things happen, lol
<BarkingFish> lorddelta: I don't know as yet, I think our packaging ninjas are dealing with 4.8.4, but no idea when it's gonna be ready yet
<BarkingFish> we only got 4.8.3 a couple of weeks ago
<lorddelta> well 4.8.3 is running pretty smooth, can't wait to see 4.8.4
<yjacket> Ugh, I was told that if my cd's md5 sum didn't match the one posted on the website, it is corrupted... my first one didn't match so I burned another, but that doesn't match either
<yjacket> *burned kubuntu 12.04 desktop amd64
<lorddelta> BarkingFish: watch -n 1 yourcommandhere
<lorddelta> yay unix
<lorddelta> haven't found anything fancy but that's good enough
<realistic_dragon> can't find a good vmware image so I guess I'll give a manual install a go
<lorddelta> BarkingFish: ~/.kde/share/config/ksmserverrc : [General] windowManager=kwin
<lorddelta> although for some reason it updates about 3 other files when I make that single change.
<BarkingFish> lorddelta: Brilliant :) I'm glad you found it.
<Guest66547> Running Kubuntu 12.04  have no sound what so ever. Removed and reinstalled Phonon. Made sure Alsa is installed. I need help. . .
<BarkingFish> Guest66547: Which backend do you have for phonon?
<Guest66547> How to I find this out?
<BarkingFish> in kde, press alt & f2, and type systemsettings, then hit enter
<Guest66547> Ok . . . .hold on. . . I'll get the info. .. .
<BarkingFish> when you get in there, click Multimedia, then in the next window, click the Phonon tab
<BarkingFish> and then "Backend" at the top of the page
<BarkingFish> it will show you under there, whichever backend you have - mine for example, is Gstreamer
<Guest66547> It shows I've got gstreamer installed
<BarkingFish> I assume you've checked your volume control, nothing muted in there, etc?
<Guest66547> All the setting including master are up full bore. . . .
<BarkingFish> open kmix and just check underneath the slider, there should be a speaker - if the channel is muted, it will have a red X through it
<BarkingFish> if not, it'll just show the speaker
<Guest66547> kmix is fine but the damned sound card is for a GF116 hidef audio controller. . . .I've never heard of this on my system. . . .
<lorddelta> Guest66547: try sudo killall knotify4
<lorddelta> knotify4 is messing my sound up from time to time.
<lorddelta> Works for me.
<lorddelta> Have no idea if it will for you.
<BarkingFish> the thing which messes my sound up, is pulseaudio
<lorddelta> pulseaudio works fine for me..
<BarkingFish> I will guide you through removing that from your system, Guest66547 - just as a test - you can put it back if you wish.
<lorddelta> but now and then things decide to run pulseaudio...
<lorddelta> and then programs I run can't run sound :P
<lorddelta> Like knotify4
<BarkingFish> press Alt + F2, and type konsole, then hit enter, Guest66547
<lorddelta> It used to be speechd
<lorddelta> But that was my fault
<lorddelta> >_>
<lorddelta> Not sure on the knotify4 yet.
<BarkingFish> once you have your terminal open, Guest66547, I want you to type the following:
<BarkingFish> sudo killall pulseaudio
<Guest66547> Ok I'm ready
<lorddelta> Guest66547: you can check to see if another program is running pulseaudio like this: lsof /dev/snd/*
<BarkingFish> then when pulseaudio is stopped - next, you need to cd to your home directory - /home/(whatever your name is)
<lorddelta> I wouldn't recommend removing pulseaudio personally. Seems to work fine, and from what I know it does more help than harm generally. BarkingFish what do you use instead? OSS?
<BarkingFish> alsa, lorddelta - but I run solo without pulseaudio to get full access to my mixer and its channels
<BarkingFish> Guest66547: are you in your home directory?
<Guest66547> COMMAND    PID    USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF  NODE NAME
<Guest66547> pulseaudi 6064 richard   22u   CHR 116,18      0t0 11000 /dev/snd/controlC2
<Guest66547> pulseaudi 6064 richard   23u   CHR 116,18      0t0 11000 /dev/snd/controlC2
<Guest66547> pulseaudi 6064 richard   28u   CHR  116,3      0t0  1539 /dev/snd/controlC1
<FloodBotK1> Guest66547: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BarkingFish> Guest66547: are you into your home directory please? :)
<BarkingFish> if so, we can carry on :)
<Guest66547> OK. . . .what's next?
<BarkingFish> next, you need to type rm -rf .pulse*    then hit enter
<lorddelta> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lorddelta> !pastebinit | Guest66547
<ubottu> Guest66547: please see above
<BarkingFish> Guest66547: done that?
<Guest66547> Hold on. . ..
<Guest66547> Ok what's next
<BarkingFish> then the final step in this is - sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-utils
<BarkingFish> (without the - at the start! :) )
<Guest66547> alsa-utils have been reinstalled
<BarkingFish> ok, now what I'd like you to do is restart KDE for me.  if you're running IRC in kde, this will cause your client to close - but just reopen it and come straight back when you get in, ok? :)
<BarkingFish> in your terminal, please type: sudo service kdm restart
<BarkingFish> hit enter, and we'll see you in a minute :)
<BarkingFish> lorddelta: as I said, i'm only doing this as a test - I have a hidef soundcard, and pulseaudio kills mine totally
<BarkingFish> this is why I run solo with alsa
<BarkingFish> i've known pulseaudio to mess with HD soundcards to the point of them not even being recognised
<richard_> did system restart and sudo service kdm restart. . . .
<richard_> looks .like I'm not Guest66547 anymore. . . .
<BarkingFish> ok, welcome back :)  Right. What I'd now like you to do is to open kmix again, and tell me what channels you have available please.
<BarkingFish> You're not, richard_ :)
<richard_> Ok hold on. .. .
<BarkingFish> again, same check - look to see if any are muted, and if any are down, turn them up to maximum please :)
<richard_> nothing is muted. . . .still shows GF116 Hidef audio controller though. . .
<BarkingFish> you know something? I'm stupid.
<richard_> Well maybe that makes two of us. . ..  .
<BarkingFish> I really am silly. I forgot the one important step in getting rid of pulseaudio for you.  I forgot to tell you to get rid of it :P
 * BarkingFish headdesks
<BarkingFish> Can you open your terminal again please, richard_ ? I am really sorry about this.
<BarkingFish> we switched it off, but didn't remove it from your system :)
<richard_> No problem. . . ..if I can get it running again I'll be happy. . . .I'd hate to remove the whole system and install Fedora KDE. . . .
<GeeksOnHugs> should I install the Nvidia driver from NVidia.com or stick with the existing NVidia binary X.Org driver...my video is not smooth, especially in full screen
<GeeksOnHugs> I'm trying to install the nvidia driver and it won't run while X server is not running and I can't figure out how to disable X server succesfully...either it just boots back up or it's just a blank screen and I cant do anything
<BarkingFish> richard_: ok, once you're in your terminal, do the first two things I told you again - sudo killall pulseaudio, then rm -rf .pulse*
<richard_> Ok terminal is ready. . . .
<richard_> Ok that's done.
<BarkingFish> right, now to the important bit I forgot :)   on your terminal, please type:  sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<richard_> Ok all is removed. . ..
<GeeksOnHugs> I'll try asking again shortly, I got some hardware to try installing too...be back...if anyone sees this after I'm gone please email response to firrydug at gmail thx
<BarkingFish> excellent.  Now just restart KDE again (not the whole system) - sudo service kdm restart
 * BarkingFish feels like such an idiot. 
<BarkingFish> I couldn't find my bottom in daylight with a map and compass :)
<BarkingFish> hi again richard_ :)
<richard_> Ok  I'm back. . . .
<BarkingFish> Sorry about before, I'm having a bad night - up to my eyes on diazepam for my back :P
<BarkingFish> Right, so - let's get to business again :)
<BarkingFish> please, would you open kmix, tell me what channels you have, and check for any which are muted, turn up any which are down, etc :)
<richard_> kmix shows that I've got  IEC958  IEC958 3  ...2 ...4     open with an HDANvidia
<richard_> all are unmuted. . . . what are these  . . .  .there are no sliders. . .
<BarkingFish> you might have other channels which haven't appeared
<richard_> Ahhhhh hold on I now see something. .  . .I didn't see before. . . .hold on. ..
<BarkingFish> at the top of the kmix window, click Settings, Configure channels
<BarkingFish> it might not be showing you all the channels you have available
<richard_> I now have HDA ATI SD with all the sliders and speakers unmuted. .. .
<BarkingFish> fantastic :)
<BarkingFish> Now - can you open your systemsettings again please?
<richard_> I had two tabs at the top of the screen one was for Nvida and the other for ATI SD ( I believe that's for my on-board sound chipset). . . .
<lorddelta> BarkingFish: Hmm, I though alsa meant that you can only run a single audio application at once...
<lorddelta> But I understand what you're saying.
<BarkingFish> This is where we start testing your sound card, it sounds like a digital card - which probably means you have got multiple outputs
<lorddelta> Just seems it'd be worth it from a software standpoint to be able to listen to multiple things...
<richard_> Ok  I'll get into system systems . .. .
<BarkingFish> lorddelta: I can listen to multiple things. I get system notifications from network manager while playing Danish radio via flash over the PC, it's not all that bad
<richard_> No do I just click on all of the configured boards in system setting and run 'test' to see if there is an audio output?
<BarkingFish> richard_: sort of. Under the device preferences section, go to Audio playback and click Music
<richard_> Ok done that and I've got a dozen sound board options showing. . ..
<BarkingFish> then do precisely what you said - start at the first device in the right pane, click it then click the test button to see if you get music. You should hear KDE's startup sound
<BarkingFish> you should have at least one marked default
<BarkingFish> or possibly hw0,0
<richard_> Tested all of them and no sound. . . . .
<BarkingFish> ok, no problem (yet!) :)
#kubuntu 2012-06-10
<BarkingFish> at the bottom of the left pane, is a checkbox "Show advanced devices" - is it checked?
<BarkingFish> if not, please check it and you will get a lot more options
<richard_> It is now. . . .
<BarkingFish> and do you get more options?
<richard_> Got a few more options that were greyed out. . . . checked them all again and still no sound. . . .
<BarkingFish> righty ho.
<BarkingFish> Now we have to dig into your system then.
<BarkingFish> And i mean "really" dig down
<BarkingFish> do you still have your terminal open?
<lorddelta> BarkingFish: Hmm, well then I don't really understand what pulseaudio's for, other than weird network stuff! oh well it just works.
<richard_> yes
<richard_> The topmost option HDA ATI SD (ALC1200 Analog) is what use to work all the time if I remember correctly. . ..
<BarkingFish> pulseaudio took over from arts and artsd as an audio scheduler, lorddelta - simply scheduling audio from other places so it didn't lag or hang
<BarkingFish> aha
<BarkingFish> ALC1200 analog... one moment.
<BarkingFish> Mine is an ALC880
<BarkingFish> lemme just go look at something, won't be a tick
<richard_> HDA ATI SB (ALC1200 Analog) correction not SD but SB I guess for sound board. ...
<BarkingFish> i thought so... :P
<BarkingFish> Could you please, in your terminal, type: lsmod and tell me if you happen to have a module called snd_hda_intel_realtek loaded please?
<richard_> Ok hold on. . ..
<BarkingFish> sorry - snd_hda_codec_realtek
<richard_> It's there. . .. .with a  1 at the end of the line
<BarkingFish> ok, so you have part of the right stuff in your system, there's certainly a module there for the HD audio codec
<BarkingFish> could you next please - type locate ac97
<BarkingFish> don't post the results, simply tell me if you get any at all :)
<richard_> There's a ton of Ac97 files in /usr/
<BarkingFish> excellent, again, you have the right bits there too.
<BarkingFish> How do you listen to your sound? External speakers, or built in ones?
<richard_> I've got to run  . . ..dinner is on. . ..wife is s screaming. . . . external spkrs. . .. will be back late. .. .thnx. . .. .
<richard_> bye. . .. .
<BarkingFish> ok, I won't be here
<BarkingFish> but I will catch you tomorrow night if you're not fixed by then
<BarkingFish> It's late in the UK
<neo69> hi
<neo69> I'm getting a error when updating kubuntu. It can't get the following packages "http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources" and "http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages"
<neo69> what should I do?
<donpumba> join ireland
<kish> Why did kde daemon just crash
<kish> why did kmix crash the day before?
<kish> i didn't have these problems in gnome
<yjacket> When I insert a DVD, it gets mounted as /media/Video Ts/ with the VIDEO TS folder inside, and vlc can't open it via /dev/dvd or /dev/sr0 (my dvd drive)
<Hganavak> Anyone recommend an alternative to OneNote?
<frogonwheels> yjacket: maybe look at the device notifier settings
<AndroidLoverInSF> my kde bottom taskbar has all the active app icons scrunched up on the left. how can i make those icons bigger and expand to the right, and shrink the panel app icons to the right of them?
<frogonwheels> AndroidLoverInSF: click on the 'palette' icon on the right, and move things aroudn so that more space is available for the taskbar
<frogonwheels> AndroidLoverInSF: does the taskbar cover the whole width of the bottom? do you have many try icons?
<frogonwheels> AndroidLoverInSF: you know you can have multiple taskbars?
<AndroidLoverInSF> i clicked on the palette, but it just lets me move icons around
<yjacket> heh, i just installed kubuntu and it took me a bit to figure out the taskbar gui...
<yjacket> frogonwheels: Device Notifier Settings? Is that the menu that shows actions you can do with mounted media?
<AndroidLoverInSF> oh so if i add a spacer, then add my app icons into that spacer. if i add more app icons, the icons will be smaller? and fit inside the spacer?
<littlegirl> Hey there, does anybody here use the Mallard markup language?
<smithendo> I am on Kubuntu v12.04, and my TL-WN722N usb wireless adapter is detecting networks, but the LED doesnt light up when I try to connect
<smithendo> and just sits there saying "requesting authentication"... the network is up, I am on it right now, and this adapter works fine with windows
<smithendo> is there a way I can look at the drivers devices are using on kubuntu?
<mr-rich> When is the point release due out?
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> My account banned in #ubuntu
<mah454> please contact to #ubuntu admins !
<Ormie> mah454, #ubuntu-ops
<ta> hi
<ta> #daddy_clan
<ta> Linuxをインストールしたんですけど、結局Linuxって何ができるんですか？
<Graf_Westerholt> !jp | ta
<ubottu> ta: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<ta> oh sorry.
<Graf_Westerholt> No problem.
<ta> well, i finally install linux OS. so, what can i do with linux?? i don know nothing about that. if you have any idea or good pages, please teach me.
<Ormie> wow
<Ormie> um...
<Ormie> ta, like you use windows.
<Ormie> or mac
<Ormie> search around.
<ta> lol
<Ormie> If you need help, ask.
<ta> ok
<Ormie> if you are new to linux, don't touch the terminal yet. It's too powerful
<Graf_Westerholt> *g*
<ta> oh....
<ta> ok!
<ta> thank you!!!
<Ormie> no problem
<ta> ^w^)b
<ta> im gonna swimming ! see you again! rom.
<IdleOne> ta: you may want to take a look at the Kubuntu forums and also the Ubuntu forums.
<IdleOne> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<IdleOne> ta: also, don't be affraid of the terminal, if there is something you aren't sure of just ask and someone will try to help. DON'T run random commands you don't understand :)
<Graf_Westerholt> especially with „sudo“ :)
<IdleOne> right
<IdleOne> Graf_Westerholt: good point :)
<Graf_Westerholt> thx :)
<ta> ohhh.. what kind men/women you are!!!
<ta> thank you!!! but anyway i have to go to swiming!!! jajaja. i will look the "forum"!! thank you! see you again! rom.
<Guest11231> hello
<Guest11231> somebody want to talk
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask | Guest11231
<ubottu> Guest11231: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest11231> knock knock ,somebody here
<lordievader> Good morning
<coldfire> it's afternoon here in asia...
<lordievader> coldfire: Well good afternoon to you then!
<coldfire> lordievader: good morning to you too!
<lordievader> :)
<qw-ua> good day all
<qw-ua> help me please
<qw-ua> now i am install kubuntu 10.04 LTS, and i would like update (upgrade) this system
<qw-ua> help me please
<qw-ua> and about update i would like install packet programms
<lordievader> qw: Assuming you are qw-ua, you want to update your system to 12.04?
<qw> no 11.10
<lordievader> qw: Why not 12.04?
<qw> but to update so that the loading sector бо at me already such didn't fly was
<qw> beacouse like 11.10 =)
<qw> I now will go to a shower fast and then I will come we will continue excuse:)
<lordievader> qw: You are trying to say you like 11.10?
<qw> yes
<lordievader> qw: And not 12.04? You know they are quite alike.
<qw> because I already once established was on 12.04 and flied bubunta
<lordievader> qw: What?
<tonyyy> hey guys
<lordievader> Hey tonyyy how are you?
<Enkidu_ak> qw: What is your question? You want to migrate from 10.04 to 11.10? I assume that you have already considered backing up /home and installing from an iso?
<tonyyy> fine !
<lordievader> Enkidu_ak: I believe he wanted to upgrade, but he went offline.
<tonyyy> but i have a little problem, when i'm booting on kubuntu 12.04 live usb, my mouse is not recognized, do you have an idae on howto fix it ?
<lordievader> tonyyy: Can you run "lsusb" from a terminal? Is your usb mouse (assuming it is usb) listed?
<tonyyy> lordievader, i have to reboot it to see it, i'll come back here with my laptop ^^
<tonyyy> lordievader: i'm back
<tonyyy> lordievader: now the mouse is working, and i don't know why
<lordievader> tonyyy: Oh oke, well, euhmm good? :D
<qw> and i am back
<qw> help me please update my system about 11.10 ver
<qw> i have Description:    Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<lordievader> qw: I ask you again, why not update to 12.04LTS?
<qw> 12.04 is stabiliti system (version)&
<qw> ?
<lordievader> qw: Not sure what you are trying to say, but yes 12.04 is quite stable.
<lordievader> qw: And it is supported for 5 years.
<qw> okey
<qw> update from 12.04
<qw> were?
<lordievader> qw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu/10.04LTS
<tonyyy> does anyone know ho to configure dual screen on kubuntu 12.04 ? I have 2 screens, but it's  impossible to put the screen connected by DVI as my default screen...
<lordievader> tonyyy: What do you mean with default screen? The one with the task bar?
<tonyyy> yep with the task bar
<lordievader> tonyyy: You can move the task bar from screen to screen, first unlock the widgets, rightclick the taskbar -> then panel options -> panel settings
<qw> i am not understand (
<lordievader> tonyyy: In there click and drag the screenedge button to the right screen.
<lordievader> qw: What don't you understand?
<qw> nothing
<qw> i am search =)
<lordievader> qw: Did you follow the guide? It makes no mention of search.
<qw> i am later time not use *Unix
<lordievader> qw: What do you mean? I fail to understand.
<qw> i have question
<tonyyy> lordievader: thanks for your help, it's working :)
<lordievader> tonyyy: No problem, glad I could help.
<qw> my notebook have another parameters: 2 GB Memory 500 GB HDD Acer eMachines
<qw> this system is good from my notebok&
<qw> ?
<lordievader> qw: Are you asking if (K)ubuntu will run on it?
<qw> not understand
<qw> you
<lordievader> qw: I don't understand you, what are you trying to ask?
<tonyyy> qw, Are you french ? In this case i may help you ^^
<acolyte192> Hello. I'm trying to dual boot Kubuntu with Windows 7. I just need one thing to do it. Where should I put the boot loader in? Should I put it on my /boot partition, or should I just put it on sda, sdb, ...? Thanks
<qw> no imlive in ukraine
<qw> )
<qw> i live*
<lordievader> !ukraine
<lordievader> !UA
<lordievader> Is there a ukraine channel for ubuntu?
<lordievader> qw: Let's try again, what step in the guide can't you follow? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu/10.04LTS
<qw> i see this scrin
<qw> screen
<qw> sorry
<lordievader> What screen, qw
<qw> and later this plan
<lordievader> What screen and what plan, qw?
<qw> http://s019.radikal.ru/i626/1206/0a/e3898f9da433.jpg
<qw> this?
<lordievader> qw: It seems you are running an update. Let it finish reboot and check again, good practice to update before an upgrade.
<qw> what is command from update ?
<lordievader> qw: The way it looks you are already updating.
<qw> root@qw:~# update
<qw> No command 'update' found, did you mean:
<qw>  Command 'uupdate' from package 'devscripts' (main)
<qw>  Command 'lupdate' from package 'libqt4-dev' (main)
<qw>  Command 'lupdate' from package 'qt3-dev-tools' (main)
<qw> update: command not found
<FloodBotK1> qw: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lordievader> qw: You shouldn't use root, use sudo instead. Secondly, as I said, you are already updating let it finish.
<qw> i am upgrade in konsole
<lordievader> qw: Has the update finished?
<qw> no
<qw> upgradeit
<lordievader> qw: In the screenshot you showed me you where updating your system, has it finished?
<qw> lordievader http://pastebin.com/5B7zVW4q
<lordievader> qw: You where already running an update, in the screenshot you showed earlier, has that finished?
<qw> no finished
<qw> upgrade finished is 30 min
<lordievader> qw: Wait for it to finish, after it has finished reboot. (Is it an upgrade or an update?)
<qw> root@qw:~# sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<lordievader> qw: Again, do not use root, use sudo. What was it that you where running in the screenshot?
<qw> that screenshot is in the past
<qw> ш цщкл акщь лщтыщду
<qw> sorry
<qw> i work in konsole
<lordievader> qw: I know. But what I need to know is whether the update process in the screenshot you showed me has completed or not.
<qw> not
<lordievader> qw: Ok wait patiently for it to finish. And let me know once it has finished.
<qw> beacuse have error
<qw> okey
<qw> thanks
<lordievader> qw: Error? What error?
<qw> Процесс: nspluginviewer PID: 1936 Сигнал завершения: 11 (Segmentation fault)
<qw> Process: nspluginviewer PID: 1936 Signal end: 11 (Segmentation fault)
<lordievader> Is this in the update window or somewhere else, qw?
<qw> maybe in Konqeror
<lordievader> qw: Where do you see this error in the update window or in any other window, qw?
<qw> other
<lordievader> qw: Ok, we will leave that for what it is, for now. Has the update process finished yet?
<qw> 13min
<qw> ~
<sky100> data burnt on DVD-R by using k3B tool is not being shown in notifier after reinserting the disc
<sky100> nor its showing up in dolphin .. but the DVD-R burnt in windows xp using cdburnerxp is being shown up in dolphin ...
<sky100> cant figure this out .. any help pls........
<lordievader> sky100: Is the one burnt by k3b being read on a different pc?
<sky100> did not try that out .. lordievader
<lordievader> sky100: Perhaps it is a good idea to check that. Can you narrow it down where something goes wrong.
<sky100> other pc where i like to test is running on windows xp
<sky100> thats not my pc .. its someone's laptop
<lordievader> sky100: It's just for testing to see if different hardware will read the cd/dvd
<sky100> im really  confused to figure out where it could have gone wrong .. lordievader
<sky100> ok
<sky100> i burnt some cd-rw using kB last nite , and the notifier recognised it immediately after reinserting the disc & dolphin shower up also
<sky100> showed *
<sky100> but after burning DVD-R using kb its just failing to read it
<sky100> k3B*
<lordievader> sky100: Exactly that is why you need to work methodically, crossing out things that could be the problem. I.e. you currently have to major thing that could go wrong, either it hasn't burned correctly or it is not being read correctly. With a simple test (see if something else reads it) you can find out which one it is.
<sky100> i had thought that this could be burner related issue .. but if that would be , then using cdburnerxp , i would not be able to burn DVD-R
<lordievader> sky100: Have you tested the disc in something else?
<qw> lordievader
<qw> 2 min
<sky100> i tested in windowsxp lordievader
<lordievader> sky100: And could that system read the disc burned with k3b?
<sky100> its not being read even by windows xp
<lordievader> sky100: Ok that's good, we know that the error is in burning. Have you changed any of the options in k3b?
<sky100> says incorrect function , disc is not accessible . lordievader
<sky100> no
<sky100> i changed nothing in the configurations in k3B
<sky100> used default ., except speed
<lordievader> sky100: Hmm. Could it be related to that DVD+R v.s. DVD-R thingie?
<lordievader> Nah I guess not.
<sky100> i used DVD-R
<lordievader> sky100: Have you tried a different burning program?
<sky100> & in the first case i used DVD+RW
<qw> lordievader : 11 (Segmentation fault)
<sky100> which was spolit
<qw> ops
<qw> sorry
<qw> lordievader http://s017.radikal.ru/i426/1206/f8/d92cdcf885df.jpg
<sky100> what programme lordievader
<sky100> i used Brasero .. failed equally
<lordievader> sky100: I'm looking for some now... hold on
<sky100> ok
<lordievader> qw: How come you are in konsole now? In an earlier screenshot you where running a gui updater. Oh well, just press enter (yes).
<qw> yes. okey
<qw> i am click in Yes
<qw> http://s019.radikal.ru/i625/1206/43/dc933428b1b1.jpg
<lordievader> sky100: Hmm well I don't know any of those.. so I cannot really recommend anything. What are you trying to burn anyway, those avi's?
<ignerious> hello
<ignerious> :)
<qw> lordievader http://s019.radikal.ru/i625/1206/43/dc933428b1b1.jpg
<lordievader> qw: I'm sorry I cannot read that, can you send a larger screenshot?
<lordievader> Hey ignerious how are you?
<ignerious> fine
<ignerious> and you
<ignerious> ??
<lordievader> ignerious: I'm doing quite allright :)
<ignerious> can I Pm you
<lordievader> ignerious: Why?
<ignerious> just
<ignerious> anyway
<ignerious> i have got struck in one simple problem can you help me out?
<lordievader> Depends on what the problem is, ignerious.
<qw> lordievader befor makeing we have reboot?
<lordievader> qw: The update/upgrade (not sure what you have done) is finished?
<ignerious> my screen goes blank after 2 hours of idele
<lordievader> ignerious: Check the Power Management under System Settings.
<ignerious> it dose not show any display after that even I move my mouse
<qw> upgrade finishid but in auto in konsole install download upgrated now make
<lordievader> qw: What is it that konsole is doing?
<qw> install(make) ither upgrade
<qw> other*
<lordievader> ignerious: What settings do you have under there?
<lordievader> qw: I fail to understand what you are trying to say. If the update has finished then you need to reboot before beginning the upgrade to 12.04
<qw> omg
<ignerious> how should i send you the image
<lordievader> !paste | ignerious
<ubottu> ignerious: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ignerious> This is the link. See it http://imagebin.org/215842
<salsero313> i need a help. kubuntu do not boot anymore. i dont know why. i have copied my home folder and stoped it, because it takes to much time. after that my firefox donot works i reboot my system kubuntu 12.04
<ignerious> Have you saw it?
<lordievader> ignerious: It seems there is some bug with the power settings, I also had everything disabled yet he disregarded everything. Try turning on the Screen Energy Saving.
<lordievader> ignerious: Hopefully that solves your problem.
<ignerious> ok
<ignerious> Thanks
<lordievader> salsero313: What did you do before the system stopped working, an update?
<ignerious> :)
<lordievader> ignerious: No problem.
<salsero313> i have copied my home folder
<salsero313> and stop it
<salsero313> that was all
<lordievader> salsero313: What happens when you try to boot the system?
<sky100> lordievader, : when u r free , pls give me a peep
<lordievader> sky100: What is wrong?
<sky100> u said u were looking for some other burning tools .. so i was awaiting for your reply ... but no  problem .. u take your time .. no rush
<salsero313> there is no kdm. i have to login me in in the shell
<lordievader> sky100: Didn't you see my message earlier, I said that I didn't know any of the list and therefore couldn't recommend any of them. Would be wrong to recommend something that I do not know.
<lordievader> salsero313: From there could you run: "sudo service kdm start" for me please.
<sky100> oh ok , lordievader  sorry , i overlooked your msg
<lordievader> sky100: Anyhow what do you need to burn, believe it where avi's. And where do you want to be able to playback these dvds
<salsero313> job is already running: kdm
<lordievader> salsero313: Ok, run "sudo service kdm stop" and after that the start command again.
<ignerious> salsero313: you may try "startx"
<salsero313> i get know kdm start/running, process 2326
<salsero313> what do you mean with startx?
<lordievader> salsero313: But do you actually get to see kdm?\
<sky100> lordievader, : yes its all .avi formats... one of my friends wanted me to burn some movies for him which i have in my pc .  he wants to play them either in his  pc or  DVD player .
<salsero313> no i am in the shell
<lordievader> sky100: Ok, have you read this: https://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/281927-burn-cds-and-dvds-with-k3b
<ignerious> salsero313: type "startx" as command press enter
<lordievader> sky100: Mainly the Create Video DVDs section
<lordievader> salsero313: Ctrl + alt + f7 (might be f8) also doesn't get you kdm?
<sky100> lordievader,  no i didnt read that
<sky100> ok
<salsero313> after startx i get: xinit giving up
<salsero313> xinit unable to connect to x server: no such file or directory
<salsero313> xinit: server error
<lordievader> salsero313: It might be your gfx driver failing, what gfx card do you have and what driver have you installed for it?
<salsero313> i have nvidia geforce gt 320m
<sky100> lordievader, . yeah , i read that already yesterday ---ty
<salsero313> i have use the new driver
<lordievader> sky100: So you have converted the avi to mpeg2 (VIDEO_TS + AUDIO_TS)?
<lordievader> salsero313: Have you installed it manually? (The driver)
<salsero313> no i have installed over kubuntu
<lordievader> salsero313: Throught the additional driver installer (jockey)?
<salsero313> not over muon.
<lordievader> salsero313: Through muon?
<salsero313> i have use the hardware driver. the hardware driver recommend a driver
<salsero313> muon is like kpackage
<lordievader> salsero313: Ok, ok. You could try to boot into the rescue mode, and see if kdm works through there.
<salsero313> in /var/log/kdm.log there is: failed to load module "nv" (module doesnt exist, 0
<salsero313> what should i do now?
<mick_> a
<lordievader> salsero313: Then it is probably failing to load the driver. You could try to reinstall the driver. I.e. remove the driver, reboot, install, reboot.
<mick_> yes hello world - are we still slapping yet other with big fish
<salsero313> how can i do it. should i boot with the kubuntu dvd?
<lordievader> salsero313: So in your case you run "sudo apt-get purge nvidia*"
<lordievader> salsero313: Nope you are at your shell right?
<salsero313> i am in the shell
<lordievader> salsero313: Ok, so run "sudo apt-get purge nvidia*"
<salsero313> paket nvidia kann nicht gefunden werden.
<salsero313> he cant find nvidia
<salsero313> now it works
<lordievader> salsero313: ?
<lordievader> salsero313: Now what works?
<salsero313> he delete kde-workspace, kubuntu desktop, kde-window-manager, libkwinnvidiahack4
<lordievader> salsero313: Ohh that's not good.
<lordievader> salsero313: Cancel that and make it "sudo apt-get remove nvidia*"
<salsero313> it is to late. he is ready
<lordievader> salsero313: That ain't good, it's allways a good idea to first check what he is going to remove. Anyhow run: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kde-workspace kde-window-manager"
<salsero313> i will boot with kubuntu dvd i try it. one minute
<qw> lordievader upgrade in 10.10
<lordievader> salsero313: Wait, why?
<lordievader> qw: Have you rebooted, the upgrade/update has finished right?
<salsero313> i have now internet
<sky100> lordievader,  no i did not convert anything
<salsero313> i have do this http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode
<lordievader> sky100: You should else you cannot (in most cases) play it in an dvd-player.
<qw> i am reboot
<sky100> i wanted to burn them as i burnt .avi formats  in windows xp using cdburner xp .. really dont need to play ona DVD player
<lordievader> salsero313: What, why? That is for grub things, not for kdm.
<lordievader> sky100: Ah ok, I thought you needed that, never mind then.
<sky100> just wanted to burn movies ( .avi ) on a DVD-R & handed down to my friend .. thats it .
<sky100> ok
<salsero313> i have to do the first step get internet
<lordievader> salsero313: The grub insall? You know I'm starting to think that it's easier to just reinstall the system. Have you got /home on a separate partition?
<sky100> so do u suggest that i should get that disc tested on other pc running on windows xp ?
<sky100> lordievader,
<sky100> or do would you like to recommend to uninstall k3b completely from kubuntu im on , reboot & reinstall it .. lordievader
<sky100> i did the lens cleaning using LENS cleaning disc ...
<lordievader> sky100: Look there are 2 things that could have gone wrong here, either A the burn failed, or B the reading of the disc fails. If a different machine cannot read the disc either you know it is option A.
<sky100> ok
<sky100> in fact i got surprised that 4 movies on a DVD-R of 3.6GB size only took 7 mins to be written on DVDS-R while , a single movie on a cd-rw of 700 Mb size almost 7 mins to write using k 3b..
<sky100> DVD-R*
<salsero313> yes i have have home on a separete partition
<sky100>  a single movie of 700 Mb size took  almost 7 mins to be written using k3b*
<lordievader> salsero313: Then I'm seriously considering recommending reinstalling the system.
<sky100> would you suggest for an uninstallation of k3b , lordievader
<lordievader> sky100: There is quite a difference between CD's and DVD's, DVD's probably have alot higher throughput.
<sky100> yea
<lordievader> sky100: Not sure if that would fix your problem.
<sky100> really this bugging lordievader
<qw> lordievader i like 10.10 =)
<lordievader> sky100: I can immagine that.
<sky100> No solution .. seems to be near
<salsero313> ok i can do it. but can i not try something before i do it
<lordievader> sky100: You could experiment with the settings in k3b. Or make a dual-boot with xp or something.
<lordievader> salsero313: Have you removed the nvidia driver?
<sky100> i have a dual boot lordievader
<sky100> with xp
<lordievader> sky100: You could just do your dvd burning in there.
<salsero313> i did it but i remove other things too
<sky100> yes .. i did it .. but it appears to be riddle to me lordievader  & also saddens me to hop for windows for a LINUX app being crippled
<lordievader> Nothing is perfect, sky100.
<salsero313> like delete kde-workspace, kubuntu desktop, kde-window-manager, libkwinnvidiahack4
<sky100> agree with lordievader  , but as it works for others .. it should have worked for me as well.. thats the logic
<lordievader> salsero313: No just all the nvidia packages, you need to keep kde-workspace, kubuntu-desktop, kde-window-manger (not sure about the libkwinn package)
<tonyyy> bye guys
<lordievader> Cya tonyyy
<lordievader> sky100: That is logical, yes. But reality is not always logical.
<sky100> hmm lordievader
<sky100> even i thought for a fresh install of kubuntu 12.04 .. but then just pulled myself back...
<sky100> will remain as enigmatic ...
<sky100> weird issue..
<qw> whether I should put an antivirus on Linux? and how to remove the login window to the system?
<lordievader> qw: There is no need for an antivirus package on Linux. You want the system to automatically log you in?
<qw> first - thanks, second - yes
<lordievader> qw: Ok, go to System Settings -> Login Screen -> Convenience -> Tick Enable Auto-Login and under User you set your username and then click apply.
<qw> my system is Russian =)
<lordievader> qw: I can't speak Russian so you would need to translate it to Russian yourself.
<salsero313> when i try to install kubuntu-desktop again kubuntu try to install nvidia-common too
<lordievader> salsero313: Hmm, oh well leave the nvidia-common installed then too.
<salsero313> should i install kde-window-manager, kubuntu-desktop, libkwinnvidiahack4, nvidia-common?
<lordievader> salsero313: Yes
<salsero313> should i install all 4 things?
<qw> i am reboot
<lordievader> salsero313: Yes.
<qw> thanks its work
<qw> but
<sky100> lordievader, im just gonna check thye DVD-R used in k3b in other pc
<qw> many times from reboot
<sky100> the*
<lordievader> sky100: Ok, good luck.
<sky100> ty
<salsero313> ok i have installed. what now?
<sky100> lordievader,  one Q to aks u .. if it was something wine realetd isue
<sky100> ask*
<salsero313> i have do this http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode and then i installed. how can i unmount it?
<sky100> may be im asking something irrelevant
<sky100> but...
<sky100> do I have to install WINE ...to get k3b working perfectly...
<sky100> dunno
<lordievader> salsero313: Check in muon if you have any nvidia packages other than nvidia-common.
<qw> i would like install skype from linux help me please
<lordievader> sky100: Unless there is a windows version of k3b those two are quite unrelated.
<lordievader> salsero313: I'm not sure what you mean with that grub repair guide.
<lordievader> qw: Go to their website download the .deb file and install it.
<qw> maybe in konsole in command
<qw> ?
<lordievader> qw: For as far as I know it is not in the repos.
<sky100> OK , lordievader
<salsero313> in mouon is nvidia-173-dev, nvidia-96-dev,
<lordievader> salsero313: You should remove those two (just those two, if you need to remove any other packages cancel it).
<qw> in the offi. website i not see my system
<lordievader> qw: What?
<qw> maybe ubuntu 10.10
<qw> http://www.skype.com/intl/ru/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<qw> website have Ubuntu 10.04 +32 +64
<lordievader> qw: You need the ubuntu package, depending on your system 32 bit or 64 bit.
<qw> 32
<lordievader> salsero313: After removing them reboot your system, and hopefully you get kdm back.
<sky100> bbl , gotta go .. cya lordievader  , ty
<salsero313> it is only nvidia-common installed. is it ok?
<lordievader> salsero313: I think so, yes.
<salsero313> kdm doesnt start :(
<salsero313> kdm status is kdm start/running process 1241
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<mah454> ubuntu or kubuntu 12.04 use upstart ?
<lordievader> mah454: Yes (k)ubuntu uses upstart, though for most things you can still just use /etc/init.d/
<salsero313> hi i have installed kubuntu 12.04 new. but i have no wlan connection
<GeeksOnHugs> test
<sky100> hi BluesKaj  , lordievader
<GeeksOnHugs> test (sorry)
<sky100> could not test the DVD-R , lordievader , his pc was not available
<sky100> lordievader,  pls see this >>http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=75891.0
<sky100> had same  issue with k3b
<sky100> brb
<GeeksOnHugs> I have an app full screen, with a modal dialog apparently hidden behind it, so it's not responsive...how do I cause the modal dialog box to present itself?
<GeeksOnHugs> it should open up with modal dialog on top but for some reason it's not on top so I can't do anything with it
<GeeksOnHugs> it's a very delicate application and I was doing set up so I don't want to exit it abnormally so nothing gets screwed up :( plz help
<NoiseChancellor> GeeksOnHugs: Try pressing Ctrl+F9, that might allow you to find the window
<GeeksOnHugs> kk ty i'll try that
<GeeksOnHugs> crap...I have a weird keyboard...the F keys are on the number keys and I can't figure out how to press my F keys doh lol
<GeeksOnHugs> I know I have to hold something down with the key but I cna't figure out what it is
<GeeksOnHugs> wait, I can maybe use the onboard keyboard
<GeeksOnHugs> on screen keyboard...
<GeeksOnHugs> on screen keyboard doesn't have F keys :'(
<lordievader> GeeksOnHugs: Is it a laptop?
<GeeksOnHugs> no it's a retro commodore 64 itx case...I figured out how to get F keys with the on screen keyboard...one sec lemme try ctrl f9...
<GeeksOnHugs> nope didn't work :(
<GeeksOnHugs> got it :)  I hit escape several times
<GeeksOnHugs> thanks for the suggestions :)
<GeeksOnHugs> I'm very noob with linux, but learning
<GeeksOnHugs> I got everything pretty cool, my only issue is video isn't super smooth, and full screen it's terrible...I have the I guess default NVIDIA drivers loaded, should I load the ones from nvidia.com?  I tried that actually but it has to be run without X server and I can't figure out how to shut it down
<GeeksOnHugs> succesfully
<GeeksOnHugs> I get it where it boots right back into X windows or it is just a black screen and not responsive at all
<lordievader> GeeksOnHugs: The non-free drivers do seem to have better performance. But you can also use jockey.
<GeeksOnHugs> also when it boots there is no option for like safe mode or anything which I've seen on dual boot installations
<GeeksOnHugs> Oh, I can pay for good drivers?  I'm willing to pay for something that works
<lordievader> GeeksOnHugs: To launch jockey go to the menu -> Applications -> System -> Additional Drivers
<GeeksOnHugs> I think it uses jockey now, that sounds familiar
<lordievader> GeeksOnHugs: With non-free I mean proprietary. Meaning they are closed source.
<ed2578765> hi, anyone know any  nice looking player to play mp3 for kubuntu? also anyone knows how to exit x-server (I am trying to install nvida idrivers and its asking me that), thanks
<lordievader> GeeksOnHugs: They are still free :)
<GeeksOnHugs> oh lol
<lordievader> ed2578765: Amarok isn't working for you?
<GeeksOnHugs> so you mean, the ones from nvidia.com?
<ed2578765> yeah, and I dont find amarok nice, or maybe need some custom skins?
<lordievader> ed2578765: To kill X, type ctrl + alt + F1, this will get you to the tty. From here if you issue the command: "sudo service kdm stop" you will kill X.
<lordievader> ed2578765: On kde-look.org you can get skins for all kinds of kde related software.
<GeeksOnHugs> this is my case by the way, check it out http://commodoreusa.net/CUSA_C64.aspx
<lordievader> GeeksOnHugs: The driver that jockey recommends is probably the same as the one from nvidia's site.
<GeeksOnHugs> i see...well it actually has two listed...can I post a screenshot here to show you?
<lordievader> !paste | GeeksOnHugs
<ubottu> GeeksOnHugs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> GeeksOnHugs: That looks kinda nice, especially if you have owned the original .
<ed2578765> allright, thanks, Ill check that site, and thanks for xserve thingy, cheers
<GeeksOnHugs> cool thanks...yah, it was my first computer back in the day...OK, I want to show you this window, one sec
<GeeksOnHugs> http://imagebin.org/215863
<lordievader> GeeksOnHugs: Have you made the case yourself btw?
<GeeksOnHugs> no, I bought the case from that company and I built the system from there
<GeeksOnHugs> it's stupid expensive but I really wanted it for nostalgia
<lordievader> GeeksOnHugs: It seems you are already running the proprietary driver, and you are using ubuntu. This is the kubuntu help channel. For ubuntu help you need to have the #ubuntu channel here on freenode.
<GeeksOnHugs> I'm not handy enough but I bet it could be cuistom made with an original case
<GeeksOnHugs> what's kubuntu for?
<lordievader> GeeksOnHugs: Kubuntu is running KDE, where Ubuntu is using Unity/Gnome. Different window managers.
<GeeksOnHugs> Oh OK, I see...lol sorry and thank you :)
<GeeksOnHugs> here is my set up BTW http://imagebin.org/215864
<lordievader> GeeksOnHugs: That is nice.
<yupitsme> Hey anyone using Cox Comm and running a Roku box?
<BluesKaj> yupitsme, that's a pretty specialized question ..doesn't roku use a proprietary linux OS ? ,...you might look into that
<wilhart> heya where do i see my motherboard ?
<BluesKaj> wilhart, what do tou mean , the hardware , sudo lshw ..it'll be the 2nd item listed
<BluesKaj> you
<lorddelta> hmm...any good wifi apps? I'm looking for something with extensive capabilities, more importantly the ability to tell me the positional data of wifi signals.
<lorddelta> Like Xirrus Wifi monitor, I don't know if anyone ever used that, it lets you know where the wifi signals are physically coming from.
<BluesKaj> lorddelta, wifi siganls , how are they id'd ?
<wilhart> BluesKaj: i just wanna know the spec of the motherboards audio!?
<wilhart> BluesKaj: if i should use it or my soundblaster x-fi
<lorddelta> BluesKaj: ? I mean, if I'm sitting at x,y location, I see a radar graph telling me that 'a' router is theta degrees from my left, and approximately 2x as far away as 'b' router
<BluesKaj> spec , or chip name ? , run aplay -l for the name , or open alsamixer
<lorddelta> And 'b' router is theta_2 degrees from my right.
<lorddelta> or theta+ 90 degrees from my left
<lordievader> wilhart: Your soundblaster is probably better quality wise.
<lorddelta> I've seen it done, e.g. the Xirrus wifi desktop app in win7...
<BluesKaj> lorddelta, I think wicd might have such a map
<lorddelta> BluesKaj: hmm thnx I'll look into it.
<wilhart> lordievader: dunno this is 8 channel motherboard audio
<wilhart> lordievader: my soundblaster started bugging it lplayed audio in doublespeed
<BluesKaj> wilhart, what's the chip in alsamixer ?
<wilhart> sec.
<wilhart> BluesKaj:
<lordievader> wilhart: Usually the audio chips on motherboards don't have very high quality DAC's.
<wilhart> BluesKaj: Card: HDA Intel                                      │
<wilhart> │ Chip: Realtek ALC888
<wilhart> lordievader: yes i noticed
<wilhart> lordievader: no treble here
<wilhart> lordievader: any idea why the soundblaster plays in doublespeed
<BluesKaj> wilhart, that's pretty common ...aamof  I have the same onboard , but switched to a pci soundcard due the crappy AD converter in it
<wilhart> BluesKaj: should i buy a new soundblaster ?
<wilhart> i think my broke
<wilhart> or then it could be software failure
<BluesKaj> wilhart,I can't tell you what to buy ..i can only relate my experience
<wilhart> BluesKaj: what did you buy then ?
<BluesKaj> wilhart, most likely a corrpt driver
<wilhart> wonder what's wrong with that soundblaster
<wilhart> BluesKaj: is there any drivers for it then??
<BluesKaj> wilhart, I don't have a normal pc sound setup , I feed the spdif digital signal to a digital conveter on my audio amplifier
<wilhart> oo
<wilhart> with what string should i search in google?
<wilhart> audio plays in double speed ubuntu +sound blaster
<BluesKaj> wilhart, have you updated/upgraded your packages lately ?
<BluesKaj> wilhart, not ubuntu ,use kubuntu
<wilhart> BluesKaj: yep dist-upgrade
<wilhart> BluesKaj: i put skype i386
<wilhart> i have amd64
<wilhart> x64 i mean
<BluesKaj> skype static works better on 64bit
<wilhart> probably that skype it can't be broken sb x-fi
<wilhart> damn i'll reboot
<wilhart> blueskaj ok
<wilhart> blueskaj: ok same problem
<wilhart> blueskaj: i'm in phonom and trying to press those front left front right they are in doublespeed
<wilhart> how do i totally remove     skype from my cpu
<wilhart> hmff.
<Snowhog> wilhart: In a console: sudo apt-get remove --purge skype
<wilhart> i think it's Snowhog i tried but now i'm upgradint it :D
<wilhart> nice plaayback dubblespeed :D
<wilhart> OK, purged skype now audio works again
<wilhart> much better sound quality
<qw> and whether there is a Live CD for Linux?
<bdizzle> hi, quick question. I just ordered a new webcam as the built-in webcam on my laptop is only 1.3 MP and insufficient for an interview I have coming in a few weeks
<bdizzle> is there a way on linux to switch between the two webcams or to set it so that when the camera connected via USB is detected, it temporarily disables the built-in
<lorddelta> bdizzle: wouldn't you set that in skype/whathaveyou?
<lorddelta> Not an expert, but it doesn't seem like the OS's job.
<lorddelta> *personally doesn't even own a webcam, thinks your interview is madness*
<ybit> how do you move window tabs with the mouse
<lordievader> ybit: What window tabs do you mean?
<bkbaba> i was trying to install kubuntu but have installed the grub on the wrong partition, tried to reinstall the grub from live cd and reboot but now m getting the grub minimal interface, pls help
<lordievader> bkbaba: Take a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ybit> lordievader: window tabs
<ybit> grouping two windows...
<ybit> those types of tabs
<lordievader> ybit: Could you show me a screenshot?
<bkbaba> <lordievader> hi, m new to kubuntu, do u mean i should boot from live cd and then run this from the terminal?
<ybit> nope
<lordievader> bkbaba: The Graphical way is then probably easier for you. But yes this is done from the live cd.
<bkbaba> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing I followed the instruction in this link and m now getting the minimal grub interface before that i was getting the recoery error
<bkbaba> boot repair is not available on the live cd
<jamil_1> Hi all
<bkbaba> <lordievader> does the change in the grub error mess mean i have installed the grub on the wrong partition?
<jamil_1> wonder when will the  golden bulb in tray which produces nothing but a black screen be fixed ?
<lordievader> bkbaba: Could be, are you in a live-cd now or in the actual install?
<lordievader> jamil_1: Could you send a screenshot with the light bulb, it is probably muon telling you there are system updates available.
<bkbaba> m chatting from another pc, on the wrongly installed pc i am on the live pc now
<jamil_1> lordievader: sure
<lordievader> bkbaba: I see, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair the second option can be done on a live cd to get boot repair. After that you can use it to repair Grub.
<jamil_1> lordievader: here: http://i.imgur.com/Cj1Z5.jpg
<lordievader> jamil_1: Strange little, actually not so little, thing. Have you tried updating the system?
<jamil_1> lordievader: yep, update it whenever it asks me to
<jamil_1> lordievader: updated yesterday
<jamil_1> it started appearing after the upgrade though
<lordievader> jamil_1: Could you run "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" for me, to see if there are any upgrades.
<jamil_1> I am able to minimize it and even close it, but it is annoying
<jamil_1> ok
<lordievader> jamil_1: I can understand that, but to be honest I have never seen it before.
<lordievader> The icon I mean.
<jamil_1> lordievader: I waited that it would be fixed in the updates but I haven't seen a single update pertaining to this issue
<jamil_1> I guess I am the only one with this issue
<lordievader> jamil_1: There where no updates?
<jamil_1> waiting .....
<lordievader> jamil_1: I mean in sudo apt-get.
<jamil_1> lordievader: I got this with apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034349/
<jamil_1> and for apt-get upgrade I get , 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<lordievader> jamil_1: You have some key errors. But no updates. That means it is, probably, not muon.
<lordievader> jamil_1: Could you run "ps aux|grep apport"
<jamil_1> lordievader: shows nothing except grep itself
<lordievader> And  "ps aux|grep apport-collect"
<jamil_1> lordievader: nope, no such process
<lordievader> jamil_1: What could it be then.... I wonder.
<cancer> lordievader: hey
<lordievader> jamil_1: Not sure if you know what processes are normally running on your system else you could look through the "ps aux" command manually trying to find it.
<bkbaba> <lordievader> thanks a ton man......... it worked, didn install the boot - repair, but i had mounted the wrong partition, thanks a ton....................
<cancer> what 'ps' command is use for?
<lordievader> lordievader: Or perhaps "ps -U <user-name>" is easier.
<jamil_1> lordievader: `ps aux | grep update` show this: /usr/bin/python /usr/share/apt-xapian-index/update-apt-xapian-index-dbus
<lordievader> Hey cancer, the "ps" command shows running processes.
<lordievader> jamil_1: Do you have apt-get still running? Or any other package manager?
<cancer> lordievader, how are you doing :), and can we use 'less' (page break) with it?
<lordievader> bkbaba: No problem, not sure what I did, but I'm glad you fixed it :)
<jamil_1> lordievader: nope
<lordievader> jamil_1: Ok well than you could kill it, if it goes away you know that that process is responsible for the black window. (This might make your system instable though)
<lordievader> cancer: You can pipe anything to less, fun thing about linux, anything can go anywhere.
<jamil_1> lordievader: I just killed it, it wasn't the one:)
<lordievader> jamil_1: :(
<cancer> ps -U <username> less? <<<< like that.
<cancer> 'pkill to kill any process?
<cancer> 'pkill'?
<lordievader> cancer: To pipe things you need |, for example running "ps aux| grep konsole" would pipe the output from the "ps aux" command to grep who looks for konsole.
<lordievader> cancer: So your command would be: ps -U <username> | less
<lordievader> cancer: It's "kill <pid>"
<cancer> ok, tanks.
<cancer> but i used 'pkill' last time to kill a process.
<lordievader> cancer: In linux there are allways more ways to skin a cat: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/12/4-ways-to-kill-a-process-kill-killall-pkill-xkill/
<lordievader> cancer: Both work, I just tend to use kill.
<cancer> ok, kill without pill is simple.
<jamil_1> lordievader: apparently it was launched by kdeinit
<lordievader> jamil_1: So what is it anyway, or better, what is it supposed to be?
<jamil_1> jamil     1811  0.1  2.3 1159348 92816 ?       Sl   Jun08   3:49 kdeinit4: kded4 [kdeinit]
<jamil_1> don't know, ksysguard shows that its kdeinit
<jamil_1> lordievader: I never signed up for that :)
<jamil_1> and it is apparently daemon process
<lordievader> jamil_1: Not sure about kdeinit, but usually a init process is made to launch other processes. Or at least I have gotten kernel panics in the past when something tried to kill init...
<jamil_1> lordievader: yep killing init process is bad idea, most probably kdeinit is parent of this process
<jamil_1> lordievader: I have can close this notification without any harm but its annoying
<lordievader> jamil_1: Yes, probably. Still strange though that it just shows a black screen.
<cancer> lordievader: how to check linux version?
<lordievader> jamil_1: Maybe someone else know a solution or you could try the forums (kubuntuforums.net | ubuntuforums.org)
<cancer> uname -a / ????
<vincenzo> ciao
<vincenzo> list!
<lordievader> cancer: Do you mean what linux kernel you are running or the ubuntu version?
<jamil_1> lordievader: ok, thanks for the help
<lordievader> jamil_1: No problem, hope you'll solve it!
<cancer> lordievader: no i mean if some de is installed. any DE version
<cancer> uname -a will obiously bring kernel version.
<lordievader> cancer: de? What do you mean?
<Snowhog> cancer: Assuming you are using KDE, open a console and type: verison kde
<lordievader> cancer: Do you mean the command: lsb_release -a?
<cancer> yes
<cancer> lsb.....
<Snowhog> cancer: Dang. Never mind. Not what I was thinking of.
<cancer> Snowhog: mind telling what actually was in you mind?
<cancer> lordievader: and it works for all linux distro's as well?
<lordievader> cancer: The lsb command? No idea never tried it anywhere else.
<cancer> what is 'b_release'?
<lordievader> cancer: I have no b_release command.
<cancer> lordievader: no, you just showed me 'lsb_release -a'. that's what i'm asking about.
<lordievader> cancer: Well it shows you ubuntu related info, like the Distribution id, the release, the codename, etc.
<Snowhog> cancer: Are you asking what DE you are currently using, or what additional DE's you might also have installed?
<cancer> Snowhog: i was asking about your thinkings, those brought that 'Dang' with big D. :-p
<cancer> <Snowhog> cancer: Dang. Never mind. Not what I was thinking of.
<lordievader> What do you two mean with DE?
<Snowhog> DE = Desktop Environment
<lordievader> Ahh hey thank you Snowhog
<cancer> lordievader: What, how come you don't know about DE O_o
<BluesKaj> cancer , stop trolling
<cancer> BluesKaj: what's trolling about it.
<lordievader> cancer: There are many things I do not know. There are also many things I want to know, and many things that I do not want to know. There are even things that I do not want to know and are not know to me.
<cancer> i'm just trying to learn.
<cancer> lordievader: is that also considered in 'trolling'? :-|
<BluesKaj> cancer, you can't learn from asking why someone doesn't know something
<cancer> sorry, just want to clear myself
<cancer> BluesKaj: don't take it that way. thanks
<BluesKaj> lordievader, trolling is asking inane questions
<BluesKaj> !troll
<BluesKaj> !trolling
<BluesKaj> one more time
<m4v> BluesKaj: factoid was removed afaik, too many people using it wrong.
<BluesKaj> !info troll
<ubottu> Package troll does not exist in precise
<BluesKaj> ok m4v
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I do know what tolling is. Spend too much time on 9gag.
<cancer> BluesKaj: i never came here with those intentions, that's what you judged.
<BluesKaj> it's not a judgment ..it's a fact
<cancer> lordievader: sorry, i was thinking to used word remember instead of 'know', but nothing left now for explanations.
<lordievader> Anyhow this is getting offtopic, shall we return to kubuntu-help?
<cancer> BluesKaj: factoids are removed. that's also a fact. that's not how to Treat someone.
<cancer> lordievader: sure :-), Sorry again. i never meant that.
<lordievader> cancer: I don't mind.
<cancer> BluesKaj
<cancer> BluesKaj: sorry
<cancer> lordievader: may i ask about kubuntu offtopic channel name?
<lordievader> cancer: #kubuntu-offtopic.
 * cancer thanked lordievader
<lordievader> cancer: No problem.
<ScottyK> Is there a way for two users to share the same directory? I want to put some videos in a folder that the kids (from thier logon) can also access.
<lordievader> ScottyK: Sure, have the two users in the same group and make the folder readable and writeable to the group.
<ScottyK> lordievader - thanks, I'll give that a try!
<lordievader> ScottyK: No problem and good luck!
<carhothion> Hey everyone. I'm new to Linux, just recently installed Kubuntu. Any recommendations on programs I should install as must haves?
<george___> Hello! Could you please help me fix my wireless? I have no wireless connection since I've removed DKMS!
<Joit> can someone help me with the drive c path from wine 1.4?   it looks for a /home/user/documents/.wine/dosdevices/c. not ./whine/dosdevices/c
<daniel115> hello
<ed34567> hi, I installed nvida drivers on my laptop but they dont work, now my laptop resolution became 640x460 or smth like that, how do i reinstall the default/original dirvers? (kde)
<BarkingFish> Howdy :)  Anyone know if it's possible to get Kanji and Kana to show up in a terminal or tty please?
<Daskreech> n 16
#kubuntu 2013-06-03
<valorie> zorrot: I did too, until the latest upgrades
<valorie> so I think it's fixed now
<zorrot> updates are current... and it's still flailing...
<ahoneybun> all my alt+tab effects are just one effect
<ahoneybun> nevermind
<skreech__> \me yawns
 * skreech__ yawns too
<Shubuntu_> hey guys anyone using ubuntu 13.4 here?
<Shubuntu> anyone using ubuntu 13.04 having toruble connecting to facebook chat in browser?
 * skreech__ is using Kubuntu and Fedora but I don't have facebook
<skreech__> What's the problem you are having?
<Shubuntu> it connects the first few seconds, then says cannot connect
<Shubuntu> i've tried clearing cache, using different browsers, changing dns, switching between flash and gnash, no luck
<skreech__> Connects then disconnects/
<Shubuntu> skreech__: yes
<Shubuntu> it only can stay connected for a few seconds
<zorrot> every time i start kubuntu (13.04), i get a crash report for /usr/bin/ksplashqml
<phil00> I upgraded Ubuntu 12.04 to 13.04 (Now a Kubuntu install, I don't know why..) and I don't some resolutions are not available for my intel hd 2000 graphics. The resolution I used to be with on 12.04 is no longer available.
<phil00> someone that could help me with this?
<marvx> hi all
<marvx> i do have a problem, that idont have sound in games but in systrem, flash n browser
<marvx> anyone can help
<marvx> hi barbara_dobrzyns
<crshbndct> good evening everyone
<crshbndct> I just installed Kubuntu 13.04, and I have no panel
<crshbndct> I didn't have a panel in the livecd either, but I assumed that it was to do with my exiting the installer and restarting it
<crshbndct> forum, and it appears that the problem is local to me
<ovidiu-florin> Hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> is there a ppa for telepathy?
<ovidiu-florin> the latest version is not available in the Kubuntu backports
<ovidiu-florin> or, can I help and package the latest version?
<xiaopi[z]> any idea why i installed kubuntu in english, but the GTK language is the one of the country chosen for the timezone ?
<ovidiu-florin> xiaopi[z]: GTK lanfuage in Kubuntu?
<ovidiu-florin> language*
<xiaopi[z]> yeah, i'm still using some GTK apps sadly
<xiaopi[z]> and the the locale setting work only for kde/qt, kinda annoying :)
<xiaopi[z]> ok found it... just chosed my timezone in china and now all the LC_ variables in /etc/default/locale are chinese...
<xiaopi[z]> that's really jumping the gun from selecting a timezone to chose to arbitrary set the locale of the all system for language of this timezone...
<larsivi> I upgraded my work computer with the latest kernel and whatnot updates (13.04) before the weekend, and now the mouse movement is lagging a whole lot - has anyone else seen that?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ovidiu-florin> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> do you know if there is a ppa for telepathy?
<ovidiu-florin> I want the latest version on my kubuntu, at work.
<ovidiu-florin> if not, can I package it for the ppa?
<ovidiu-florin> for the kubuntu backports ppa, I mean
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, what's wrong with the default version in the repos , one shouldn't use unstable apps in the workplace
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: I'm using the latest at home on Arch, and it works great
<ovidiu-florin> on arch I have 0.6.2 and on Kubuntu I have 0.5.1
<ovidiu-florin> most desired function: to be able to see the names not the nicks of the persons in the list on Yahoo
<ovidiu-florin> and search by them
<BluesKaj> https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/ppa
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, ^
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: thanks
<ovidiu-florin> this makes me wonder, is there also one for kmail?
<ovidiu-florin> how do I search for it?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, look in launchpad for the latest applications ppas
<BluesKaj> !launchpad | ovidiu-florin
<ubottu> ovidiu-florin: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<hdokes> greetings all, attempting to install kubuntu for the first time on an i7 with 120gb SSD... gets to 66% (installing grub) and crashes there every time.  Anything I might need to know or unique about grub and an ssd drive?
<beppebeppe> hi
<beppebeppe> italian speakers ?
<hdokes> I am actually running kubuntu through the
<ovidiu-florin> beppebeppe: the channel language is english
<hdokes> 'live' dvd right now on the same system
<beppebeppe> ohh yes ok
<beppebeppe> anyone can help me with a little problem ?
<ovidiu-florin> beppebeppe: for italian go to #ubuntu-it
<beppebeppe> k ovidiu
<BluesKaj> beppebeppe, if you speak english , then we can try to help
<beppebeppe> how i can elimante ttyxx on my /dev/ on embedded system ?
<hdokes> it is version 13.04 64bit that I am trying to install
<hdokes> anyone?
<hdokes> the package seems to run fine in live cd mode...... just crapping out on install
<BluesKaj> hdokes, is this a new computer with uefi replacing the bios and I suppose it came with W8
<hdokes> no... older computer... older i7 .... has been running win7 and am looking to replace it with kubuntu
<hdokes> 16gb ram
<hdokes> it's a P55 chip set
<BluesKaj> SSDs should act the same as disk HDDs ,and I doubt the cpu and Ram aren't an issue here
<hdokes> the iso I am installing from is kubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<BluesKaj> aren't=are
<hdokes> I concur BlueKaj
<BluesKaj> hdokes, what's the architecture , 32bit or 64?
<hdokes> 64
<BluesKaj> ok any errors showing when grub fails ?
<hdokes> I could not find an 'i386' iso version such as ubuntu has... I could only find the amd64 iso version... would that be the issue?
<BluesKaj> no it shouldn't
<hdokes> no errors... just says 'install has crashed' and offeres 'close' button which shuts it down
<hdokes> I only know it is during the grub install as that is what it says on the status line at the time
<BluesKaj> hdokes, what kind of FS partition , are you setting, ext4 ?
<hdokes> figured I'd try 12.04 and see if it installs ok... then do an upgrade
<hdokes> BluesKaj: I am letting it define automatically
<hdokes> it did have an NTFS partition on it but that was scrubbed on the 1st kubuntu install attempt...
<BluesKaj> never heard of using a SSD with older cpus either , that's a bit unusual and grub will look to install grub in mbr , the first part of the drive
<hdokes> I've been using the 120gb SSD on this system for about 8 months now... no issues... have run VM's under win7 of Ubuntu with no issues as well... 1st time trying to install kubuntu as primary OS... it will be the only OS on it ... all others will run in VM once kubuntu is installed
<BluesKaj> hdokes, I suggest you use gparted burned to live media and set up a partition table with / and /home partitions , then when you install klubuntu choose manual partitioning and choose the / and /home mountpoints for the install
<hdokes> same machine has secondary RAID 5 1.5tb drive
<hdokes> I'll give that a shot BluesKaj .... will let you know how it goes
<BluesKaj> right
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: is klubuntu from the grid? it's the os that Clu uses ? :P
<Aethysius> I have a question.
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, from the grid ??
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: Tron
<Aethysius> I installed hfsprogs, but my computer still won't mount my HFS+ drive.
<BluesKaj> Aethysius, just ask your question with as much detail about the circunstances as possible
<Aethysius> It's a 1TB external, and on my last Ubuntu install, after I installed hfsprogs, it worked seamlessly.
<Aethysius> It was Ubuntu with KDE, rather than Ubuntu.
<Aethysius> *Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Aethysius, do a sudo fdisk -l and find the dev/sdX assigned to the drive
<Aethysius> Alright.
<Aethysius> I did so.
<jman074> lordievader you here?
<Aethysius> It isn't showing the drive, as it is not mounted; it won't mount.
<BluesKaj> ok try mount
 * ovidiu-florin thinks BluesKaj didn't get the joke
<Aethysius> Mount?
<Aethysius> It isn't showing up, man.
<Aethysius> It won't show up in the partition manager; I don't really have much terminal experience.
<ovidiu-florin> Aethysius: try: ls /dev/sd*
<ovidiu-florin> how many hard drives do you have connected phisically?
<Aethysius> 4. One's external.
<Aethysius> Whenever I go to Dolphin to try and mount the drive it says "An error occurred while accessing 'Festplatte Zwei', the system responded: The requested operation has failed.: Requested filesystem type is neither well-known nor in /proc/filesystems nor in /etc/filesystems"
<BluesKaj> what kind of connection does the external use , Aethysius?
<Aethysius> FireWire.
<BluesKaj> Aethysius, my connection dropped for a few mins , what kind of File System on the external?
<Aethysius> HFS+
<Aethysius> I've installed hfsprogs.
<genii> Does dmesg even show the drive when it's unplugged/replugged?
<Aethysius> Lemme see.
<Aethysius> Same thing.
<Aethysius> It's /dev/sdd2/
<BluesKaj> Aethysius, in the terminal , mount -t hfsplus
<Aethysius> k
<Aethysius> Still nothing.
<genii> What does sudo fdiak -l /dev/sdd    report ? ( not sdd2, sdd as in the main device ).
<genii> fdisk, not fdiak ( typo)
<genii> ( and the -l is lowercase L )
<Aethysius> Saying I need to use GParted.
 * Aethysius shurgs
 * Aethysius shrugs, even
 * genii ponders gpt/efi
<BluesKaj> is there a USB connection option for the drive ?
<Aethysius> I don't remember where the cable is.
<Aethysius> It's worked before, though.
<Aethysius> Journaling's disabled and such.
<BluesKaj> any generic usb cable should work , but so should firewire ...strange
<ovidiu-florin> what's the latest version of flash player on kubuntu?
<Aethysius> It uses mini-USB, not micro-USB.
<genii> I did see some bug where usb worked but firewire didn't
<Aethysius> When I was using KDE on Ubuntu, it worked.
<genii> Aethysius: When you installed hfsprogs, did you also install hfsutils and hfsplus ?
<Aethysius> Oh. No.
<Aethysius> Lemme do that.
<Aethysius> Should I restart?
<genii> Aethysius: Not supposed to be needed but i guess couldn't hurt
<iBelieve> How to I change the entire system's anti-aliasing settings?  I've figured out that I need to turn on RGB sub-pixel rendering for the fonts to look good. I was told in the #kde channel to check /etc/fonts, and I see a /etc/fonts/fonts.conf file, but it says it is auto-generated by fontconfig, and I'm not sure how to change the settings.
<BluesKaj> iBelieve, system settings>apps appearance>fonts>use antialiasing configure
<BluesKaj> and enabled
<BluesKaj> iBelieve, of course force fonts dpi
<Aethysius> Still saying it can't, but I'm gonna go back to bed.
<iBelieve> BluesKaj: I did that, and my account's fonts look good but now I want to apply the same settings to the entire computer.
<iBelieve> BluesKaj: why would I force the fonts dpi? I'm not very familiar with fonts.
<genii> Aethysius: Sorry your issue is not yet resolved, but whenever you return we can work away at it some more
<BluesKaj> iBelieve, the higher the dpi the fuller the font looks , it's meant for large screen monitors mostly
<BluesKaj> iBelieve, in krunner kdesudo systemsettings , set the fonts the same as before , but now yuou'll be setting them for all apps that need root permissions
<iBelieve> BluesKaj: Thanks you, I'll try that.
<chinnu> how to install nimbuzz in ubuntu
<fractaline> d
 * genii makes more coffee
<Shubuntu> guys i cannot ping chat.facebook.com, i tried changing dns, and no changes, i did mtr --report chat.facebook.com and it returns empty, i can resolve the host ip, but that's about it
<BluesKaj> Shubuntu, what about ping google.com
<lordievader> Shubuntu: Can you ping 69.171.241.10? (chat.facebook.com ip-address)
<jman074> whats up all
<jman074> lordievader hows it going
<Shubuntu> BluesKaj, lordievader: i can ping google.com, ping 69.171.241.10 returns From 69.164.218.236 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<lordievader> Hey jman074, doing good. How about you?
<lordievader> Shubuntu: And a traceroute to that ip?
<genii> Or tracepath, whic is installed in *buntu by default and not traceroute
<lordievader> I see.
<Shubuntu> lordievader: it traceroutes incorrectly to my own machine, i don't know why?
<Shubuntu> lordievader: as in it lists my own machine as the first hop, and then stops there
<BluesKaj> Subfusc, perhaps your government is blocking facebook chat  ...looks like avpn client is your best bet like www.vpngate.net
<BluesKaj> oops Shubuntu
<genii> Bad router
<BluesKaj> genii, he's in Iran, his gov't is blocking those sites
<jman074> lordievader my computer has lost its mind
<Shubuntu> BluesKaj: that's not the case, another machine on the same network can ping route, etc to facebook chat
<Subfusc> BluesKaj: my government is blocking a lot, but unfortunatly, not facebook ;)
<genii> BluesKaj: If it's not stalling at the router ip ( like 192.168.1.1) then the prob is the router
<BluesKaj> Shubuntu, perhaps the other network is accessing with a vpn tunnel
<Subfusc> Shubuntu: if its blocking specific ports, you can still ping
<Shubuntu> BluesKaj: no it's not
<genii> Misconfigured DNS most likely ( on the router itself)
<Shubuntu> both are my machines, one is 12.10 and the other is 13.04
<lordievader> jman074: Define "has lost its mind". Didn't know computers had a mind...
<genii> Shubuntu: Did you release/renew the dhcp and see if it still happens? eg: sudo dhclient -r eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0      ...then try again
<genii> ( assuming eth0 here for the interface)
<Shubuntu> genii: no dhcp, static ip
<Shubuntu> this is internal i'm sure
<genii> Shubuntu: Then check what is set for DNS in /etc/resolv.conf  besides 127.0.0.1 and whatever static IP you set for it
<jman074> lol i used the update manager the other night and restarted my comp when it was finished and now everything in my home folder gone all my temp files, downloads folder empty, bookmarks gone.
<Shubuntu> genii: it's not a dns issue, as the ip resolves properly
<jman074> the only things that were left were applications that i downloaded such as vlc
<genii> jman074: From what I've read of your description of the problem, I'd suspect your USB went into autosuspend partway through and since it's on your external USB drive, it couldn't write to it or some such.
<BluesKaj> BBL
<jman074> my external wasn't hooked up when i did update
<Shubuntu> http://pastebin.com/ARjXWNaA
<Shubuntu> ok so plot thickens
<lordievader> jman074: Did you check the disk/partitions for errors?
<Shubuntu> if i try to ping any ip that starts with 69, it'll use my ip that starts with 69 to jump to it, that's so wrong
<jman074> no errors its like the thing factory reset :( i duuno what it did
<lordievader> jman074: Did you make a backup?
<genii> Shubuntu: So you set your computer to a fixed IP which starts with the number 69 ??
<Shubuntu> i have 2 ips, the second static ip starts with 69, yes
<genii> ( instead of one of the fixed number ranges like 10.X.X.X or 172.X.X.X or 192.X.X.X )
<jman074> yeh but i hadn't backed up in the last month so all thats gone
<Shubuntu> genii: this is a server, this ip isn't just what i want it to be, it's a real ip
<Subfusc> jman074: olol, lesson learned the hard way
<jman074> :(
<lordievader> Shubuntu: Is the pc directly connected to the modem?
<genii> Shubuntu: So if you know how many IP in the fixed set, you should also know the hostmask which should give you the correct gateway and broadcast. Likely gateway IP is not set / incorrect)
<Shubuntu> lordievader: no it's a vps
<lordievader> Hmm, I have no knowledge of vps... Good luck.
<lordievader> I'm going to grab some dinner.
<dcorbin> I'm having a problem with an externally installed version of eclipse, not painting some controls under a brand-new version of Kubuntu 13.04.  It's probably an eclipse problem, but I thought I'd check here to see if anyone had a suggestion.
<infrid> hi
<BluesKaj> hi
<dcorbin> This morning I did an install of 13.04 (i386).  It worked fine.  This afternoon, I re-installed, using amd64.    The second install was "manual" when it came to the disk, because I wanted to overwrite the previous install, and none of the guided options did that.   But, when I booted the amd64 it ended up in "grub rescue mode".  /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found
<dcorbin> Any suggestions on the best way to fix this?
<BluesKaj> dcorbin, use the manual partitioning to place your new mountpoint(s) on the partition you want to use
<dcorbin> BluesKaj: I thought I did.
<BluesKaj> dcorbin, you probly didn't choose to format the partition
<ibrido> ce qualche italiano in linea
<dgaspary> About Muon...
<dgaspary> Any plans to implement queueing?
<K_D_G> ++
<dgaspary> Like.... while downloading a set of packages, you click to download more screensavers or codecs at Dragon, etc
<K_D_G> exit
<Quest> I have connected wired dsl on eth0, how can I make my laptop a hotspot so that my phone and one other laptop can share the internet from my laptop?
<fractaline> Quest, http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<Quest>  iam on kubuntu and it has no "use as hotspot" b utton
<fractaline> sorry, just a thought.   i haven't used a wired connection to know
<Quest> k
<Quest>  I followed this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html but my mobile cannot see any wifi access point. its not working. any ideas?
#kubuntu 2013-06-04
<julian> af
<Guest41237> bonjour!
<p7ank5te7> Anyone familiar with MPG123 in here?
<skreech_> Somewhat but do you have a question?
<p7ank5te7>  I have a bunch of music, eg. /Share/Music/Linkin Park/Collision Course/3. NumbEncore.mp3 and every time I try to play it via mpg123 it fails. I'm trying to use it in asterisk, but even at cli it seems to do the same.. is there a restriction where it can't use spaces?
<p7ank5te7> I can play a file if it's in a directory without spaces and name is without spaces. eg. /Share/NumbEncore.mp3 ..
<skreech_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<skreech_> p7ank5te7: That helped?
<p7ank5te7> Skreech: Thanks. I just tried it and it still fails in asterisk. must be part of the module. :(
<skreech_> what's the failure error?
<p7ank5te7> res_musiconhold.c:643 monmp3thread: poll() failed: Interrupted system call
<skreech_> that's strange
<p7ank5te7> Yea. not sure what's exactly up with it but it's annoying
<skreech_> What version?
<p7ank5te7> 1.8.5.0 for asterisk and mpg123 1.12.1
<skreech_> Hmm I have  1.14.4 here and it works fine
<skreech_> p7ank5te7: can you copy and paste the command you are running?
<p7ank5te7> application=/usr/bin/mpg123 -q -r 8000 -f 8192 --mono -s /Share/Music/Linkin\ Park/Collision\ Course/4.\ NumbEncore.mp3
<p7ank5te7> Keep in mind this is part of my asterisk config.
<p7ank5te7> My Ultimate goal is to do a play list, but I first need to figure out why it can't play with spaces. I've even tried the " "
<skreech_> p7ank5te7: what's the -s for ?
<skreech_> you are piping it somewhere else?
<p7ank5te7> write to stdout is what mpg123
<p7ank5te7> says
<p7ank5te7> I copied the script and modified it to work.
<skreech_> Correct but why are you trying to pipe it to stdouput?
<skreech_>  ok
<skreech_> So if you copy that line and put it in the terminal it throws that error?
<p7ank5te7> I can remove the -s and see if it still goes to the channel in asterisk.
<skreech_> ok
<mbnoimi> how can I run Qt5 apps under kubuntu 12.10? I got this error message: "error while loading shared libraries: libQt5Widgets.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<p7ank5te7> Actually no that doesn't with the copied information above. it will start blowing a lot of garbage out in the SSH session
<skreech_> mbnoimi: Load qt5 ?
<skreech_> mbnoimi: Check in #qt
<mbnoimi> skreech_:  I already have installed Qt5 SDK from Digia website under /opt/Qt_5.0.2 but nothing changed!
<skreech_> p7ank5te7: right that's what the -s does
<skreech_> what does it do without -s ?
<skreech_> mbnoimi: and registered the libs?
<mbnoimi> skreech_: how can I do that... it's just an installer
<skreech_> mbnoimi: #qt would be the best place
<p7ank5te7> skreech_:blows out same as with a folder with a space on a working folder and same issue regardless on a folder with a space
<mbnoimi> skreech_: thx
<skreech_> p7ank5te7: ok try mpg123 /Share/Music/Linkin\ Park/Collision\ Course/4.\ NumbEncore.mp3
<p7ank5te7> skreech_: same
<skreech_> https://issues.asterisk.org/jira/browse/ASTERISK-17396 Seems to be an asterisk thing
<p7ank5te7> skreech_: looks about the same but not the same in this case. like I copied 4. NumbEncore.mp3 to /var/www just for testing and even with 4. Numb.... it failes but if it's just /var/www/NumbEncore.mp3 it works.
<p7ank5te7> even the \ doesn't work
<wallace> Hello. Is it possible to ask for support here or is it just a developers forum?
<soee> this is support channel yes
<wallace> Thanks..if I may. I am running Kubuntu 12.04 with backports enabled KDE 4.10.3 Nvidia GTX 460 with X-swat current drivers stock kernel.
<goodtime> 12.04 is a good choice im finding thoe im running 13.04
<wallace> Everything runs stable as a rock, but it intermittently boots to the command line and not the gui. if I enetr username and password and starx ..its no problem.
<goodtime> hmm
<goodtime> sounds like backtrack
<wallace> I can see an error when I starx but its so fast I don't catch it. I am positive it is a display driver issue..seems to be a common problem in the mint forums
<wallace> It seems to stop booting just before "checking battery state"
<wallace> I have exhausted all the web forums for an answer for the last several months. Noone seems to have a soultion so I'm hoping someone here might.
<soee> wallace, you should be able to check logs
<soee> and find some info there
<wallace> how do i check the logs?
<soee> well im not sure what file exactyl but all logs should land in /var/log/
<soee> maybe Xorg.0.log or jokey.log
<wallace> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log but it shows no idntifiable errors
<mbnoimi> what's the benefit of .fuse_hiddenxxxxxx files?
<wallace> Is there a best time to come on here for help?
<Walex> wallace: no, it is a global forum. But usually most people are from the USA.
<Walex> wallace: anyhow 'startx' leaves a log in your homedir. Also you can use 'script' to capture whatever messages it does. Or you can try 'xinit' instead of 'startx'.
<wallace> I've been trying for months to see if I can get some help but it just appaears no where to be found :(
<Walex> wallace: X driver problems are rarely easy to solve. Most people live with glitches.
<wallace> Thats too bad. 12.04 I really liked but it seems to be the only distro giving me this problem. otherwise its solid as a rock. hate to leave it for just this reason. But it bugs the hell  out of me for some reason. I'm terribly anal about my computters running perfect.
<Walex> wallace: and to that end you run test packages from the x-swat team? :-)
<Walex> wallace: if you want computers running perfect you choose the components that you know beforehand work, instead of choosing the components you like and then make them work...
<wallace> I thought the current drivers from X-swat were considered stable. I had nothing but problems trying to install from the main repos.
<wallace> Well the video card is 3-4 years old now..never a problem up till now. not sure thats a valid statement.
<Walex> wallace: the X-swat team does up-to-date drivers, Often they work better on newer cards....
<wallace> Its a Nvidia GTX460...an excellent gaming card even by todays standards
<Walex> wallace: however: use 'script' to capture the output of 'startx' or 'xinit', look at the log file left by them usually '.xsession-errors'
<Walex> wallace: you can find the name of the log file with somewthing like 'ls -ltra ~'
<wallace> Is "script" a program I have to install..I see nothing in my home directory
<r22> you have it set to "show hidden files" too?
<wallace> ya it is set to show hidden files
<wallace> sorry..I see .xsession-errors now
<wallace> what should I be looking for in .xsession-errors?
<r22> i just got here, super noob as well...
<r22> i just saw the I don't see anything
<wallace> ya it looks like something I will have to live with. Its always one glitch or another with Linux. I've been using Linux for 8 years and no matter what OS there is always something not working properly.
<r22> were you able to google an answer?
<wallace> Ive been asking and searching the web for months..nada
<r22> file a bug with upstream
<wallace> I've seen people with the exact same problem. No solutions to be found. This IRC channel was my last hope.
<r22> is it kde?
<r22> one of the heads of xubuntu is super cool, forgot him name
<wallace> well we are in the Kubuntu forum..right? :)
<r22> maybe he can help?
<wallace> Thanks..but it looks like it maybe back to Debian stable.
<_droid> hi people, I have a canon iR2018i in my office and the printer apparently supports the "smb" protocol, and wanted to know how to scan documents with my kubuntu machine.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<yossarianuk> hi - i am trying to update Mysql (apt-get upgrade)
<yossarianuk> mysql has been down for about 1 hr
<yossarianuk> in syslog I can see repeat  ' InnoDB: Waiting for 1 active transactions to finish'
<yossarianuk> every minute
<hydron> hi every one
<BluesKaj> hi hydron
<hydron> I have kubuntu 13.04, while running obenbox, I started plasma-desktop, and I lost my widgets and graphic preferences, It became as I first installed It, how can I get my old configurations back please ?
<hydron> I have some importants notes on a widget, and I dont want lose them :(
<MadEchidna> so I'm running Kubuntu 13.04, and I'm experiencing a pretty annoying issue: I can't see what text I'm highlighting in Chrome or Firefox
<MadEchidna> when the window is out of focus the highlight is visible, but not when the window is in focus
<MadEchidna> which means I'm selecting text blind
<MadEchidna> I'm at work so if anyone has any suggestions please highlight me (no pun intended)
<hydron> MaDEchidna: I think It a matter of collors theme
<hydron> try to change the theme to default
<MadEchidna> hmm
<MadEchidna> darn, that worked :P
<hydron> good :)
<MadEchidna> now if I only had a Skulpture color scheme that didn't do this
<MadEchidna> I'd consider this good*
<MadEchidna> note the astrix :P
<hydron> hhh
<MadEchidna> I can get my work done but now my window border isn't the color I want :P
<MadEchidna> I'll play around with it, thanks
<hydron> you can change It easily
<MadEchidna> as I just did :)
<MadEchidna> yaay
<MadEchidna> I was a big KDE 3 user back in High School but I've been on gnome the past 6 years or so
<hydron> youre wellcom
<MadEchidna> finally came back to KDE this past weekend, I never liked the default theme but I liike what i've done with it
<MadEchidna> yeah thank yiouy
<hydron> any time bro
<MadEchidna> man Kwin sure is slick these days
<MadEchidna> last time I tried it it was so slow
<bendersteed> Kwin does really fine nowadays.
<bendersteed> I use an nvidia card and lately reverted to nouveau. Everything is so responsive compared to the nvidia blob.
<MadEchidna> yeah that's the thing that really blew me away is it works brilliantly with the AMD open source driver
<MadEchidna> Unity runs like ass on that
<MadEchidna> I honestly don't see any performace difference between the open driver and catalyst on KWin
<BluesKaj> mad the nouveau driver is fine for nvidia onboard graphics , works well
<BluesKaj> MadEchidna,^
<BluesKaj> oops
<infrid> hi
<BluesKaj> hi infrid
<alvin> plasma-desktop crashes on login for me. (and doesn't find debug symbols to install, so I can't report the bug). Is there any way to get my desktop back? It's a big black screen at te moment. I can run 'plasma-desktop' (Alt+F2), but it just crashes again.
<alvin> Found it! Adding the instant messaging presence indicator crashes plasma-desktop. If I leave it out, all is well again
<alvin> Well, except the fact that Telepathy just doesn't work.
<BluesKaj> telepathy is a mess on kde
<BluesKaj> alvin, what do you try to connect to with telepathy ?
<alvin> Oh, several (Jabber, Qt, MS Live and Facebook). The strange thing is that it all just worked until I rebooted half an hour ago
<BluesKaj> upgraded ?
<alvin> plasma-desktop crash on logon. I found that erasing the file .kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc "fixed" it.
<alvin> No, I installed some ruby gems in my home directory. That's it.
<BluesKaj> try a dist-upgrade in that case
<alvin> But, after that, when adding widgets to the fresh plasma-desktop, it crashed on adding the presense indicator. I can no longer add that.
<alvin> Only one update now. rsyslog
<alvin> I have to go now. If possibly, I'll report this as bug, but it looks like there are no debug packages for that, so it could be hard
<yofel> alvin: if it's not a PPA build, debugging symbols can be obtained from another location (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash)
<ur0pl> kubuntu has sponsor support from blue systems but also canonical or mostly just one?
<BluesKaj> blue systems now supports kubuntu , mostly afaik , ur'
<BluesKaj> ur0pl,^
<ur0pl> ubuntu unity is broken for me, it does not load correctly after installing CCC...so i am going to try kubuntu , xubuntu or lubuntu
<ur0pl> lub, xub, then kub, in that order i guess
<BluesKaj> CCC?
<BluesKaj> ur0pl, install kubuntu-desktop will give you a choice of ubity or kubuntu/kde at login
<BluesKaj> err unity
<ur0pl> ati catalysus control center
<BluesKaj> ok
<ur0pl> if it always gives a choice of unity, then it is always sponsored by canoncial?
<BluesKaj> just the unity desktop , not the kde/kubuntu
<BluesKaj> you can remove i=unity and gnome if you want
<ur0pl> what does the sponsor difference matter
<ur0pl> does one have more money than the other?
<BluesKaj> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-kubuntu/ , ur0pl
<BluesKaj> the developmens are going in a different directions
<fractaline> BluesKaj, i was just looking for thatlink
<fractaline> thanks
<ur0pl> kubuntu automatically allows and has windows managers of xubuntu and lubuntu along with ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> fractaline, yeah the purekde search in google gives the old 12.10 command , but the blog link gives us the 13.04
<yofel> ur0pl: they all share the same archive and you can install all of them on the same system alongside each other
<ur0pl> and kubuntu installs them all, by default?
<yofel> no, kubuntu installs KDE only
<BluesKaj> ur0pl, no you have to install the window managers according to which desktop you want to run , but installing the lub untu desktop for example auto installs it's WM
<ur0pl> why is kubuntu better than xubuntu or lubuntu?
<BluesKaj> kuhbuntu isn'r better , it's more suited to kde users
<ur0pl> why is kde better tahn gnome?
<ur0pl> does xubuntu and lubuntu use gnome instead of kde?
<fractaline> so if i've just done a clean installation of kuguntu thaen i don't need those commands?
<yofel> now that's a very subjective question. It's more flexible and has a different behaviour in many places. Try both and decide for yourself what fits your workflow more
<fractaline> *kunbuntu
<BluesKaj> ur0pl, depends on your preferences and tastes , "better" is not athe right word
<yofel> ur0pl: as the letters indicate, xubuntu uses XFCE, Lubuntu uses LXDE
<hateball> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BluesKaj> ok , BBL , stuff to do
<yofel> they're both gtk based, but not gnome
<ur0pl> well ubuntu unity is broken for me, so i want to use something else
<ur0pl> from a programming standpoint what is more focused with code
<ur0pl> rather than broad
<ur0pl> kde does not use gtk?
<yofel> nope, it uses Qt
<yofel> ur0pl: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/whichbuntu has a short summary of all flavours
<yofel> ur0pl: but I'm not sure what you mean with focused on code...
<ur0pl> so you have to do extra command lines to get a "pure" kde system huh
<ur0pl> i think i am going to try just basic debian
<ur0pl> also that comparison of the flavours via comparing what has more or less "point and click options" is rather off in sophistication
<ur0pl> and technical
<ur0pl> but a point of difference, none the less
<n8w> hey guys, whats a good com port monitor which allows time-stamping etc
<yahyaa> is there anyway to make my wallet stop asking me for my password once i type it in???
<bbeck> yahyaa: I think there's an option to allow always.  If you have that press that button you'll need to log into your wallet once per session.
<yahyaa> what do u mean once per session?
<bbeck> yahyaa: Once per login.
<yahyaa> is there i way to make it stop?
<yahyaa> it didnt use to do that
<bbeck> I don't know.  I don't mind punching my password in only once so I've not really looked into it, sorry.
<MikeTen> i changed my nickname
<yahyaa> can someone help me to set my wallet so it doesnt keep asking for a password???
<MikeTen> ubuntu is getting so bad, but fortunately kubuntu is getting better and better.  long live kubuntu!
<nomad__> /msg nickserv register nomad123 hemant@nomadindia.net
<MikeTen> can anybody recommend a kubuntu 13.04 review?
<Gregor3000> hello, a quick question. which Kubuntu LTS image has old stack (not hardware enabling 12.04.2). is it 12.04 DVD image? also what is amd64+mac.iso ? does it work on AMD64 CPU?
<Gregor3000> nvm the second quesitn. it's same image for AMD64 and mac. but what about my first question?
<AndyMan1> Hello. I'm having trouble with VPN. I'd like to route all of my traffic over an openvpn connection, EXCEPT for a certain ip block (192.168.255.0), which I'd like to use the normal eth0 connection. I know it's got something to do with routes, but I'm not sure what exactly I need to do
<AndyMan1> using Kubuntu 13.04, trying to do this with the KDE Network Settings so I can easily turn it on and off
<a___> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SydoJbNvZA
<a___> WAKE THE FUCK UP
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sergej> dsag
<sergej> abc
<sergej> всем привет
<sergej> тут есть кто?
<Unit193> !ru | sergej
<ubottu> sergej: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sergej> ау
 * jacklk smells jew
 * jacklk sniffs harder
<IdleOne> jacklk: give it a rest with the stupidity please.
<jacklk> IdleOne: :D
<jacklk> IdleOne: I was only warning you.
<IdleOne> jacklk: I am not going to warn you.
<jacklk> IdleOne: you don't need to :) no nose is as sharp as a wolf's
<jacklk> but trust me, mine is, I know when... they're here
<IdleOne> I know when it is time to take out the trash.
<hggdh> IdleOne: thank you
<kristjan> Hi , im tryng to install kubuntu next to win8 from usb stick. It wont load and gives me error message like some file is missing or something
<kristjan> anybody knows what im talking about?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<uglyoldbob> what would cause "xset q" to not do anything over a ssh connection? (even with export DISPLAY=:0 ?)
<MikeTen> can anyone please recommend a kubuntu 13.04 review?  thanks
<|kira> Oh my god 13.04 update this morning, nothing new, now, 100MB of stuff, 184 updates, mostly kde stuff.
#kubuntu 2013-06-05
<tsimpson> that'll be KDE 4.3.10
<tsimpson> *4.10.3
<|kira> time to restart X lol
<tsimpson> don't need to restart X, just logout :p
<|kira> graphics driver updates too lol
<fractaline> is kmail laid out in a really awkward manner or is it just me
<fractaline> ??
<alvin> I see the June updates are in. Are they complete yet? Safe to install?
<|kira> alvin: Nothing blew up for me
<alvin> |kira: ok, thanks for testing ;-)
<alvin> I don't see any telepathy changes.
<alvin> ok, let's do this. Stopping lightdm...
<mokush> 4.10.4 updates are already available in the ppa? great job guys
<alvin> Actually, it still says 4.10.3 here, but I installed them. Good news, the telepathy presense indicator no longer crashes my plasma-desktop (although there's nothing about it in the list of changes)
<alvin> I have trouble typing the ^ character in KDE applications. I had to paste it here (Quassel). I can type it in non-KDE applications though. Opera, LibreOffice,... but not in Konsole. Any ideas?
<valorie> ^
<valorie> that's in konversation
<valorie> works in konsole as well
<alvin> Yes, but maybe you are blessed with a QWERTY keyboard. I'm not.
<valorie> ah, true
<valorie> I am
<alvin> Well, I have one at home, but not at work. We use AZERTY (because of some wars and occupation in the past - funny how these things come to pass). The weird part is that it works outside KDE (and outside X)
<valorie> gotta be some keymapping thing
<Shubuntu> hey guys, anyone had trouble with quassel not showing whois window?
<alvin> Shubuntu: click the name of the IRC server. It's not shown in the channel itself
<alvin> ok, plasma-desktop crashed on sending email and I can't start it again...
<rimd2r> むかってる
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<adugeek> Hello  ,every one
<fractaline> hello  adugeek
<rottingdead> Hello, I'm not familiar with grub:2, how do I add nomodeset to kernel line? Nouveau isn't working with my nvidia card correctly, and causes my system to freeze up.
<rottingdead> Once I get my nVidia Drivers installed(Can't think of the package name in Kubuntu), I don't have to worry about nomodeset.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Captain_Proton> anyone know what widget in netbook interface that is use for closing apps? I remove it and can not find it again
<mokush> Captain_Proton: I think you're talking about 'current application control'
<Captain_Proton> mokush: thanks i will take a look
<Captain_Proton> mokush: that was it thanks
<mokush> Captain_Proton: cool
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: ping
<szx> http://askubuntu.com/questions/304396/missing-show-a-luncher-when-not-running-option-in-kde
<szx> anybody knows?
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: ping
<BluesKaj> no need to ping , ovidiu-florin , just my nick will notify me on Konversation
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> remember my problem with Nouveau & Nvidia?
<BluesKaj> yes , ovidiu-florin , but I've forgotten which nvidia card
<ovidiu-florin> I've been using Nouveau since then. Yesterday it acted again... no more signal on DVI, then on VGA, then the other way around. then no signal at all
<ovidiu-florin> VIDIA Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 220] (rev a2)
<ovidiu-florin> and now... sometimes it shows me this: http://postimg.org/image/wjnd7lwyf/
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: how do I check for the Nvidia driver version? I forgo
<ovidiu-florin> forgot*
<ovidiu-florin> I mean which one do I have installed
<BluesKaj> dkms status
<ovidiu-florin> I tried nvidia-smi
<ovidiu-florin> got a good result: NVIDIA-SMI 4.304.88   Driver Version: 304.88
<ovidiu-florin> yeah... that one is current updates
<ovidiu-florin> I've been recommended to use 319, is that available in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> what does dkms status give , ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> nvidia-current-updates, 304.88, 3.5.0-32-generic, x86_64: installed
<BluesKaj> and you're on 13.04 ?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<ovidiu-florin> on 12.10
<ovidiu-florin> should I upgrade?
<BluesKaj> hmm, 12.10 had some graphics troubles , and the 319 driver might work on it , not sure ,since I'm on 13.10 with the 319 , but I can go back and check on the 13.04 install
<ovidiu-florin> when is the next LTS?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, give me 5 mins ..bbl
<BluesKaj> the default driver for 13.04 is 313.30 , which is more stable than the 308 , ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> so I should upgrade to 13.04
<ovidiu-florin> muon or APT?
<BluesKaj> 13.04 is relatively bugfree vs 12.10 IMO ,and yes an upgrade to 13.04 will probly help alot
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, first of all run a sudo apt-get-update;sudo apt-get upgrade  , before doing the OS upgrade
<ovidiu-florin> upgrade or reinstall?
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: of course
<BluesKaj> depends , how much time do yuo have , a netupgrade can take a while depending on your internet connection
<ovidiu-florin> which is more stable?
<ovidiu-florin> and bug free?
<BluesKaj> 13.04 is more stable in my experience
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: I mean which way or upgrading?
<ovidiu-florin> upgrade, or reinstall?
<ovidiu-florin> fo*
<ovidiu-florin> of**
<BluesKaj> either one will work , but if you do-release-upgrade in the terminal it should work fine , saves time backing up all your data
<BluesKaj> although you should anyway
<ovidiu-florin> I've started do-release-upgrade
<ovidiu-florin> how does it work, BTW?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<StFS> Hi. I'm having problems with logging in if I create an .xsession file. The only thing it has is a single line "export SOME_VARIABLE=/some/path" but that seems to be enough to cause kdm to fail on login... if I move the file out of the way it logs in just fine... any idea what the problem is?
<StFS> I'm using kubuntu 12.04.2
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: pong
<lordievader> Good afternoon, all :)
<kristjan> Hi, how can i install kubuntu next to win8 ?
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: upgrade finished, uninstalling Nvidia driver and rebooting
<ovidiu-florin> bbl
<ovidiu-florin> hey lordievader
<ovidiu-florin> Problems with nouveau .....
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Again? *sigh*
<lordievader> The freezing? Or something else this time?
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: something else
<lordievader> What exactly?
<ovidiu-florin> it stopped sending signal over DVI, then over VGA, then over both, then again on both....
<ovidiu-florin> and eventually, it showed this: http://postimg.org/image/wjnd7lwyf/
<ovidiu-florin> I installed nvidia current updates, and of course, max 800x600
<ovidiu-florin> greeeat...
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Did you test the monitor on another machine?
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: I've upgraded to 13.04
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: no, I havent, because it worked today....
<ovidiu-florin> until a reboot
<ovidiu-florin> now, I've upgraded to 13.04
<ovidiu-florin> nouveau, is stuck at max 800x600
<ovidiu-florin> trying nvidia
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Maybe you should, the video card is saying the EDID checksum is invalid. It might also explain why you get 800x600.
<ovidiu-florin> what is EDID?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_display_identification_data
<ovidiu-florin> aha
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: It tells the pc supported resolutions for example.
<ovidiu-florin> ok, I'll try a different monitor
<kristjan> kubuntu next to win 8
<kristjan> please help
<ovidiu-florin> kristjan: what do you not know?
<ovidiu-florin> kristjan: you can ask in romanian in #ubuntu-ro
<kristjan> ovidiu-florin sorry i dont speak romanian and also i dont know how to install kubuntu next to win 8
<kristjan> i need some help with that
<ovidiu-florin> kristjan: your WHOIS says you are connecte from Pitești, RO
<kristjan> hahaaa
<kristjan> currently in in helsinki finland
<ovidiu-florin> hmm...
<ovidiu-florin> weird
<tsimpson> the server you connect to has no relation to where you are
<ovidiu-florin> tsimpson: thank's for the heads-up
<kristjan> ok this problem is solved
<kristjan> kuntu next to win 8 now
<ovidiu-florin> kristjan: on wich step of the installation do you have problems?
<kristjan> when im tryng to install from usb , windows gives mes some error message
<kristjan> like some file is missing or something
<kristjan> i disabled the secure boot but nothing changes
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader, BluesKaj Installed nvidia-313-updates... no help
<ovidiu-florin> kristjan: are you sure the USB flash drive is set up correctly?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Is the display correctly ID'ed on another machine?
<ovidiu-florin> windows shouldn't have anything to comment while kubuntu boots
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: how do I test that?
<ovidiu-florin> check the resolution?
<lordievader> Got to go, ttyl.
<kristjan> usb should be ok
<ovidiu-florin> kristjan: can you test it elsewhere?
<ovidiu-florin> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ovidiu-florin> kristjan: this might help ^
<ovidiu-florin> if you have uefi
<ovidiu-florin> bbl
<kristjan> thanks for the link
<kristjan> i have to disable fastboot, intel smart response and fast startup
<kristjan> i dont see any of those in my bios
<puff`> I'm running raring withk kubuntu-desktop and my bluetooth mouse seems to need to be re-found after every suspend-to-ram.  Also, the bluetooth widget on the task bar seems to disappear and reappear semi-randomly, so when I need to re-find the mouse, I can't find the bluetooth widget...
<ovidiu-florin_> lordievader: are you back?
<ovidiu-florin> kristjan: you have eighter bios or uefi
<kristjan> hm, i think i have bios
<ovidiu-florin> kristjan: can you boot from the USB?
<kristjan> nope
<ovidiu-florin> kristjan: sorry for the interrupted help, I'm struggling with my video drivers
<ovidiu-florin> I can't allways see the screen
<kristjan> no problev
<ovidiu-florin> kristjan: in that case, eighter the flash drive is not set up correctly, or your bios is not configured to boot off it
<kristjan> i get the error message when it starts to boot
<ovidiu-florin> kristjan: laptop?
<kristjan> laptop
<ovidiu-florin> what laptop?
<kristjan> samsung chronos 7
<kristjan> when it starts i can chose between kubuntu and win 8
<kristjan> but when i klick on kubuntu
<kristjan> i get the message windows filed to start. a recent hardware or software change might be the cause
<kristjan> file ubuntu winboot wubildr.mbr
<kristjan> status 0x000007b
<ovidiu-florin> have you managed to install kubuntu before on this laptop?
<ovidiu-florin> kristjan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1935699
<kristjan> nope, just got it
<ovidiu-florin> try the stuff mentioned on the link I gave you
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kristjan> i cant find in bios how to enable legacy devices boot
<ovidiu-florin> look through the menus
<kristjan> cant find it
<kristjan> usb stick is formated to fat16
<kristjan> and installation disc created with startup disc creator
<kristjan> should be ok
<ovidiu-florin> it shoud be fat32
<ovidiu-florin> kristjan: ^
<kristjan> im here
<kristjan> fat32
<kristjan> ok
<kristjan> i will make it
<AceKing> I just installed 13.04 64 bit on my laptop, and my wireless is running real slow. I went online looking for solutions for my specific adapter, (Realtek RTL8723AE) but nothing is working.. Can someone help? Here is the output from lspci -vv paste.ubuntu.com/5736350/
<kristjan> ovidiu-lorin i get the same error message
<kristjan> in my other laptop usb works fine
<Guest61418> Hi every body
<Guest61418> this is sarath
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: ping
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: pong
<ovidiu-florin> nothing works
<ovidiu-florin> I'm switching to Arch Linux
<ovidiu-florin> or suse
<ovidiu-florin> haven't decided yet
<dcorbin> I downloaded a v12 iso.  It passes the md5 check.  But the DVD won't boot.  My v13 ISO boots fine.
<infrid> hi
<RaphaelAraujo> Hi there people. Anybody there knows which file format the GTK icons theme needs to be in the KDE Config GTK Style thingy on System Settings? I'm trying to put Faenza as my gtk theme (since I already use Kfaenza as my kde theme), but after selecting the Faenza.tar.gz, the "Install Icons" button stays grayed out.
<robin> will kde 4.10.4 be avialable for kubuntu 13.04?
<BigWig_> Is there a way to make Kubuntu stop telling me to upgrade a package that I definitely do not want to upgrade?
<BigWig_> My Wacom Tablet doesn't play nice with the new drivers..
<genii> !pinning | BigWig_
<ubottu> BigWig_: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<BigWig_> genii:  Thanks!
<Guest37005> hello, does anyone know how to toggle KWin effects in the terminal? I just want to figure out the command to toggle one specific effect this way.
<Muc_Baer_Hotel> Hello from Munich
<leonov> hello everyone
<dcorbin> I burned a CD from  valid (signature matched) 12.04 .iso .  Won't boot.  Suggestions?
#kubuntu 2013-06-06
<dcorbin> well, technically a DVD...
<18WADN1K0> You guys! Telepathy keeps marking my gtalk status as busy! I've been pissing off my friends without knowing it :(
<Guest55996> teste
<Guest55996> Portugal
<SonikkuAmerica> !pt | Guest55996
<ubottu> Guest55996: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<RaphaelAraujo> Anybody there having problems to compress to .rar using Ark? I'm trying to compress some files as .rar through the Dolphin compression menu and I can compress in .zip, .tar.gz, but not in .rar. When I try to compress in .rar the notification progress goes on and on and never ends, and if I stop it, ark continues to run on the background.
<RaphaelAraujo> Anybody with the same kubuntu as me could at least check to see if I'm the only one with this problem? I'm using Kubuntu 13.04
<sgrover> having troubles doing an apt-get upgrade on server.  It is complaining that linux-image-generic-pae depends on linux-image-3.2.0-41-generic-pae but it is not installed.
<sgrover> problem originated with a full /boot partition.
<sgrover> removed all unneeded kernels (via lines like: dpkg -P linux-headers-3.2.0-{27,29,31,32,33,34,35,37,40}-generic-pae ), but still reporting that dependency.
<sgrover> any ideas how to resolve this?
<bga_xyzzy> I upgraded to kubuntu 13.04 and kde doesn't work in either plasma or the other workspace, and unity hides the mouse pointer unless it's over an application.  what are my options, reinstall 13.04?
<bga_xyzzy> And, if I reinstall 13.04, can I install it without losing my home directories?
<valorie> bga_xyzzy: how did you install it ?
<bga_xyzzy> It popped up a window saying kubuntu 13.04 was available, and I clicked on the ok button
<valorie> ah
<valorie> by "kde doesn't work" what do you mean?
<bga_xyzzy> Well, no window manager would start up when the display manager was dmlight, so I installed kdm, and when kde starts, it plays the startup sound and displays some stuff in a menu on the top of the screen, but the mouse only is visible in the top left corner and I can't select anything
<bga_xyzzy> It doesn't display any of my old KDE layout either
<valorie> that does sound very messed up, indeed
<bga_xyzzy> yes, and while googling, I've seen several comments that updating is prone to issues
<valorie> if you do want to do a clean install, it's best to back up your ~/home first
<valorie> personally, I would do a complete backup, and then just use the whole drive
<bga_xyzzy> I sort of figured that.
<valorie> simplest and fastest
<bga_xyzzy> actually just the partition, it's dual boot with win8
<valorie> I had good luck with upgrading, and almost always have had good luck with
<valorie> ok
<bga_xyzzy> I must say I've never had this sort of problem when upgrading freebsd
<valorie> easier than manual, at least for me
<bga_xyzzy> except freebsd doesn't support uefi bios yet
<ray_> list
<spartanfx907_> hallo
<spartanfx907_> I changed theme for plasma but today under transparent area of kickoff there appears that the blur effect isn't working instead under panel i see blur Can someone help me?.
<george_> Good morning all. Quick question if anyone knows. I searched the web with no luck, I am trying to find a way to force command line boot with a kubuntu installation. Tried editing grub with no luck. This is a setup starting from a ubuntu server 12.04 and then installing kubuntu-desktop. Thanks
<george_> It keeps booting into login UI when I want to selectively start UI when required.
<george_> Anyone plz?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<fract> g'day mate
<fractaline>  /msg NickServ identify  gomez
<fractaline>  /msg NickServ identify
<fractaline> ?
<palasso> fractaline, change your password. It has been exposed on the channel!
<fractaline> palasso,  thanks i will
<fractaline> i thought i was hallucinating when i saw that pop up
<Mamarok> fractaline: you started the line with a space, that's why
<fractaline> i see,  thanks Mamarok
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> what command do I run to find out what video driver I'm using?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, run dkms status in the terminal
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: returns nothing
<ovidiu-florin> that's why I asked for a different command
<BluesKaj> then you are using the default driver
<BluesKaj> nouveau
<ovidiu-florin> nouveau?
<ovidiu-florin> is there a way to reset it?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm stuck at 800x600 again?
<ovidiu-florin> on Live CD it works fine
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, try this , dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: http://paste.kde.org/759716/
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-304 , then sudo apt-get install nvidia-313
<ovidiu-florin> it says that nvidia-304 is not installed
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: ^
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: there is no nvidia-313, only nvidia-313-updates
<ovidiu-florin> or nvidia-313-updates-dev
<ovidiu-florin> which one?
<BluesKaj> updates
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, that's strange because you have nvidia-304 listed , probly confif files ...run sudo apt-get autremove then sudo apt-get autoclean
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: done
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, do you see nvidia 313.30 listed in muon ?
<ovidiu-florin> muon what? updates, packages?
<ovidiu-florin> software center?
<ovidiu-florin> or jokey?
<ovidiu-florin> in muon package manager I see installed only 313
<ovidiu-florin> 313.30-ubuntu1
<ovidiu-florin> listed and installed
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: ^
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: should I reboot? or is there something else I should do?
<BluesKaj> ok then you shouild fine
<BluesKaj> reboot yes
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<yossarianuk> ps I have a PPA if you want the latest stable nvidia driver
<ovidiu-florin> bbl
<yossarianuk> https://launchpad.net/~morgancoxuk/+archive/nvidia-319-ubuntu-13.04
<ovidiu-florin> I'll try this first
<yossarianuk> 319.23
<BluesKaj> yoss he wants to get his dual monitot setup going
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk,^
<yossarianuk> i know - however you may as well be using the latest driver to do it.....
<BluesKaj> are you using the 319 driver yossarianuk ...dunno if it's stable enough
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: I don't have a dual mnonitor
<ovidiu-florin> I have just one
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: dkms status now reports: nvidia-313-updates, 313.30, 3.8.0-23-generic, x86_64: installed
<ovidiu-florin> and I am stuck at 1024x768... well... it's an inprovment
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, sorry I thought you had dual mons
<BluesKaj> what is your monitor ?
<ovidiu-florin> I have one monitor connected on the same video board on DVI and VGA
<BluesKaj> why both ?
<ovidiu-florin> because it sometimes send the signal only through one or the other
<ovidiu-florin> sends*
<ovidiu-florin> for example:
<ovidiu-florin> reboot, DVI works, VGA doesn't
<ovidiu-florin> reboot, VGA works, DVI doesn't
<ovidiu-florin> reboot both work
<ovidiu-florin> this happened a few times
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, is th vga of the motherboard or the nvidia ?
<ovidiu-florin> and now, with this driver I have 1024x768 on vga and 800x600 on DVI (maximum)
<ovidiu-florin> the PCIex video board
<BluesKaj> yes , but where is the vga located , mobo or nvidia card?
<ovidiu-florin> they are both on the nvidia card
<ovidiu-florin> I also have a VGA onboard, but I've never used it
<yossarianuk> 319 is more stable than the others......
<BluesKaj> ok boot into the bios and make sure the pci card is default , don't choose auto , then disconnect the vga
<yossarianuk> If your not running the 2319 series you missing out on all the bug/stability fixes and perofrmance improvements mentioned http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-319.17-driver.html
<yossarianuk> sorry the 319 series
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: the PCI is default, but I'll double check
<yossarianuk> the version shipped in the normal ubuntu repos has bugs in fixed in 319 - why would they be more stable ?
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, lets try to get his connection sorted out
<yossarianuk> np
<ovidiu-florin> It froze
<ovidiu-florin> Hard reboot
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj pai was default
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, do you still have the vga connected?
<ovidiu-florin> PCI *
<ovidiu-florin> Yes
<ovidiu-florin> Disconnected it now
<ovidiu-florin> Running on Dvi only
<BluesKaj> and , what resolutions do have available ?
<ovidiu-florin> One moment
<ovidiu-florin> În Nvidia settings, auto
<ovidiu-florin> That means 800*600
<SonikkuAmerica> ovidiu-florin: What's the output of xrandr? !pastebinit
<ovidiu-florin> SonikkuAmerica: http://paste.kde.org/759770/
<SonikkuAmerica> Is that the only option in the drop-down menu that you have?
<BluesKaj> what's your monitor ovidiu-florin ?
<ovidiu-florin> Horizon 22"
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know why xrandr shows 2 DVIs
<ovidiu-florin> I have only one
<ovidiu-florin> and 2 VGAs
<ovidiu-florin> and the HDMI, I've never used it
<ovidiu-florin> do you guys have any other ideeas I could try?
<ovidiu-florin> should I try the 319?
<ovidiu-florin> SonikkuAmerica: in the Nvidia settings, yes
<ovidiu-florin> same is Display settings
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: are you still here?
<BluesKaj> I wonder if the EDID is seeing the wrong monitor display capabilities
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: on the live CD it works fine, with no tweeking
<yossarianuk> ovidiu-florin: here is an obvious thing to check (which i'm sure you already have) - check the VGA cables are properly in and restart
<ovidiu-florin> yossarianuk: done, that, even tryed replacing them
<ovidiu-florin> same result
<BluesKaj> yeah i had to reboot ,my nvidia drivers were regressed to 313 , so i just installed the 319 ..I'm on saucy 13.10
<yossarianuk> well feel free to try my drivers - I made then as I don't like using xorg-edgers, etc as they update other packages as well as nvidia
<ovidiu-florin> yossarianuk: my drivers?
<yossarianuk> my ppa
<yossarianuk> sorry
<yossarianuk> afre you running 13.04 ?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: what do you think?
<yossarianuk> if you add my ppa
<yossarianuk> https://launchpad.net/~morgancoxuk/+archive/nvidia-319-ubuntu-13.04
<yossarianuk> then apt-get update
<yossarianuk> you can select 319 in the 'additional drivers' section
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: what do you think?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, sudo apt-get install read-edid
<ovidiu-florin> what's that?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, then  sudo get-edid | parse-edid
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: done
<BluesKaj> and pastebin it
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: http://paste.kde.org/759782/
<StFS> Hi. I'm having problems with my soundcard on Kubuntu 12.04. I'm getting hissing and cracking sound which seems to be "connected" to the HDD in some way. I have an Intel soundcard. Anybody know if this is a known problem and if there is some fix?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, for some reason the monitor capability isn't being transmitted to the video card using EDID ...maybe the vga connection might give you more resolution options . Could be one or some of the pins on the dvi card isn't connecting properly
<BluesKaj> StFS, do you have any sound besides the noise ?
<StFS> yes
<StFS> I can hear it but it's very degraded
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: I have more options on VGA
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, then I suspect the dvi cable/connection is the problem
<ovidiu-florin> I've changed the DVI cable
<ovidiu-florin> it could be the socket
<ovidiu-florin> but why does it work on Live CD?
<BluesKaj> StFS, in the terminal , cat /proc/asound/modules
<StFS>  0 snd_hda_intel
<StFS> BluesKaj: although I actually think I've managed to totally screw up my system... I'm just going to upgrade to 13.04
<StFS> I'll be back if the problem continues there
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: do you have any other ideas?
<BluesKaj> StFS, open alsamixer in the terminal
<BluesKaj> make sure the Master, PCM,  Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key' then turn those controls up to the max.
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, what are your resolution options with VGA only connection ?
<ovidiu-florin> auto is on 1024x768
<ovidiu-florin> max is 1360x768
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, you could try pasting the 319 driver ppa that yossarianuk posted , https://launchpad.net/~morgancoxuk/+archive/nvidia-319-ubuntu-13.04 , do a sudo apt-get update , and install it from the additional drivers in kmenu>system
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin,paste the ppa  in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: can't I add it with apt-add-reposotory ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Or run [ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:morgancoxuk/nvidia-319-ubuntu-13.04 ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-319]
<SonikkuAmerica> ovidiu-florin: Read what I wrote above.
<ovidiu-florin> SonikkuAmerica: saw that
<BluesKaj> yes if you wish , ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: SonikkuAmerica, shouldn't I uninstall 313 first?
<SonikkuAmerica> ovidiu-florin: Probably a good idea.
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, when you insatll the new driver the old one will be autoremoved
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, if you use the additional driver installer
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: it the past you've advised me not to use that, and use apt or dpkg
<ovidiu-florin> done, rebooting
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, yes it was buggy , but it's been fixed
<ovidiu-florin> Back
<ovidiu-florin> same result
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: ^
<ovidiu-florin> no difference
<ovidiu-florin> there must bee some setting somewhere that is wrong, and that could be reset
<BluesKaj> with vga , dvi or both ?
<ovidiu-florin> both
<ovidiu-florin> how do I remove/reset all the video settings?
<BluesKaj> your monitor isn't transmitting it;s capabilities to your graphics card
<ovidiu-florin> then why does it work on live CD?
<BluesKaj> try the live cd with and run the edid command to see what comes up , sudo get-edid | parse-edid
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> br
<ovidiu-florin> brb
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: I'm on the liveCD
<ovidiu-florin_> normal resolution is 1680x1050
<ovidiu-florin_> it can also do 1600x1200
<ovidiu-florin_> but the image is not as clear
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin_, which connection are you using ?
<ovidiu-florin> Dvi
<BluesKaj> ok ovidiu-florin have you tried the vga connection on the motherboard?
<ovidiu-florin> No, wait
<ovidiu-florin> I was using the vga
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: Ok, I'm back on the live CD
<ovidiu-florin_> what was the edid package, again?
<ovidiu-florin_> found it
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: what is the edid command?
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: found it: http://paste.kde.org/759836/
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin_, sudo get-edid | parse-edid
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: what do you make of this?
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: I'm connected on VGA only
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: are you still here? If you have other ideas, please tell me. Otherwise, I'll like to begin installing Arch Linux.
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin_, which VGA , the motherboard or the graphics card?
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: the graphics card
<ovidiu-florin_> I only use the graphics card
<BluesKaj> try the motherboard like I suggested earlier
<ovidiu-florin_> I'll have to remove the PCI card then
<ovidiu-florin_> ok
<ovidiu-florin_> bbl
<BluesKaj> it might be the driver and I want to isolate the the problem
<BluesKaj> no need just change it in the bios
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: This is from the Onboard VGA: http://paste.kde.org/759872/
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: should I try a different monitor?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin_, looks like your pci card isn't receiving the edid signal that enables the proper resolutions to display on your monitor , since the motherboard vga reads the edid perfectly
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: have you seen line 36-39?
<ovidiu-florin_> lines*
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin_, do you have another monitor that you can test with the pci card?
<ovidiu-florin_> that is perfect?
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: yes
<ovidiu-florin_> so, you're saying that this works "perfect" with the onboard VGA?
<ovidiu-florin_> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<ovidiu-florin_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ovidiu-florin_> this does not show if the PCI card is connected
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin_, the call says it failed but the description is correct
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: please explain
<ovidiu-florin_> make me understand
<BluesKaj> it still read the edid perfectly despite the warning ...I have had the same with my samsung monitor that I was using a while back
<ovidiu-florin_> can you please send me the pastebin that I've sent you before? the one from the PCI?
<ovidiu-florin_> I want to compare them
<BluesKaj> but try the other monitor so we can be sure
<yossarianuk> I notice that kubuntu bumbed the kde verson
<yossarianuk> which is a good thing
<yossarianuk> kde released 4.10.4 yesterday is that going to be in kubuntu 13.04 ?
<yossarianuk> its now 4.10.3
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: plese seand me the link
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin_, they look the same , but try the other monitor anyway  http://paste.kde.org/759872/
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: the other link
<ovidiu-florin_> I've just sent you this one
<BluesKaj> that's it
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: this one: http://paste.kde.org/759836/
<BluesKaj> http://paste.kde.org/759782/
<BluesKaj> don't get hung up the difference , try the other monitor
<ovidiu-florin_> ok
<ovidiu-florin_> bbl
<yofel> yossarianuk: 13.04 will get 4.10.4 as regular update in about 2 weeks after it's been tested
<yofel> the PPA's will get it today/tomorrow
<yossarianuk> yofel: thats good cheers !
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: here it is from the PCI and a different monitor: http://paste.kde.org/759926/
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: on DVI
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: on live CD
<BluesKaj> looks like the dvi cable/connector might be faulty, ovidiu-florin_
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: how come?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin_, dunno , broken pin ?
<ovidiu-florin_> no, I mean How did you get to that conclusion?
<BluesKaj> The EDID data should not be trusted as the VBE call failed
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: yes, and???
<ovidiu-florin_> I've gotten the same thing on the first monitor on the onboard VGA
<ovidiu-florin_> and the same thing on the First monitor on the VGA on PCI (not on live CD)
<BluesKaj> and you haven't told us how the new monitor is working except for the edid
<ovidiu-florin_> with the default driver, on live CD: 1920x1080
<bjrohan> Hi everyone.  My package updater would usually let me know of any updates on a daily basis. The last 2 days it has not done so. When I run the updater, it finds the updates, I enter my password, and then it says it couldn't download the packages, when I choose to show details, nothing appears. Any ideas how to remedy tis?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin_, so obviously the EDID is wrong , mky conclusion is we should ignore it.
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: this is a biger monitor
<ovidiu-florin_> the second one
<ovidiu-florin_> and this one works on DVI
<ovidiu-florin_> so the cable should be ok
<BluesKaj> yes , that's why the EDID doesn't mean much ..let's forget that
<ovidiu-florin_> BluesKaj: what do you mean, the EDID doesn't mean much?
<ovidiu-florin_> I don't understand.
<BluesKaj> forget the edid , it's not working
<ovidiu-florin_> how do you know that?
<ovidiu-florin_> to me it looks like this last EDID gives more information than any of the past.
<ovidiu-florin_> On the installed Kubuntu, on vga on PCI, I got the same EDID as on the LiveCD on the onBoard VGA
<BluesKaj> vpn connection took me down , for some reason
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: it works now
<ovidiu-florin> I don't understand this creature
<ovidiu-florin> I've rebooted into the installed OS, using the PCI board, connected only on DVI
<ovidiu-florin> and it work's now
<ovidiu-florin> and it's using the nvidia 319 driver
<BluesKaj> so it probly was the driver that was at fault then , ovidiu-florin ,but sometimes these things are hard to tracj=k down when there are unrelated errors
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: KDE keeps crashing
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, add the raring backports ppa to your sources.list
<BluesKaj> but run an update then dist-upgrade first
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: done, rebooting, to test that all is ok
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: It still crashes
<ovidiu-florin> Plasma Desktop Shell crashes
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, which compositing type are you using in systemsetting>desktop effects>advanced ?
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: XRender
<BluesKaj> try 'OpenGL' and for the Qt graphics try 'raster'
<ovidiu-florin> OK, will try after lunch
<ovidiu-florin> bbl
<yossarianuk> if you have nvidia you should use raster
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, yes OpenGL and raster , even with my entry level 8400gs makes a difference , especially on this plasma monitor/tv
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<ovidiu-florin> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin, how are you?
<ovidiu-florin> it work's
<ovidiu-florin> kind of..
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Kind of?
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader, BluesKaj switched to OpenGl with Raster. waiting to see if it still crashes
<phil_> Can someone help me with a wireless problem please? My laptop has a Realtek. RTL8723AE. It is running real slow, when running at all. I have 13.04 32 bit installed
<Guest79704> Hi
<dawid__> Hi
<ofv> hello. after upgrading to 4.10.3 there is no windows on the desktop, nor taskbar, nothing
<ofv> swithching to a virtual console and executing `top' shows that applications are running
<ofv> plasma-desktop is running too, the only thing displayed is the default background
<ofv> Alt-f2 works for making the Execute box appear and the requested application runs, but nothing is displayed
<ofv> can you help me to diagnose the problem?
<ofv> /var/log/kdm.log shows "kdemain: no DBUS session found. check if you have started the DBS server."
<ofv> ps -A | grep -i dbus shows thow instances of dbus-daemon and one of dbus-launch
<gelinp> is it here to talk with Jansi ?
<gelinp> #jansi
<gelinp> join #jansi
<lordievader> gelinp: Jansi?
<genii> !info jansi
<ubottu> Package jansi does not exist in raring
<genii> !info jansi precise
<ubottu> Package jansi does not exist in precise
<lordievader> gelinp: Might be a person.
<genii> Hm. http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/precise/jansi says different
<genii> ( than the bot, that is )
<yofel> !info libjansi-java precise
<ubottu> libjansi-java (source: jansi): Java library for generating and interpreting ANSI escape sequences. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-3 (precise), package size 56 kB, installed size 560 kB
<yofel> the bot doesn't know what source packages are ;)
<Unit193> libjansi-java (source: jansi), sure it does. ;)
<yofel> well, nvm ^^
<yofel> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<genii> Heh
<genii> cgcfir: Please fix your connection
<cs86294> boo
<cs86294> bbbffff
<cs86294> ggggggg
<cs86294> pppp
<genii> cs86294: If you have some Kubuntu question please just ask it. But don't spam, it's unnecessary and annoying.
<ahoneybun> can I get any help with making bespin?
<jack__> Can I set up a private chat room on here, across two windows PCs?
<genii> jack__: As soon as you make a room that didn't exist by /join ##new-roomname  it's one you are op of. Make sure to use two ## because only one # is for official channels. Once you have a room you are op of you can make it invite-only
<genii> jack__: See http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml  for explanations of the different modes and so on you can set.
<jack__> how do I invite the people? IP or username?
<genii> jack__: /invite username
<jack__> thank you very much I will check out the link as well
<genii> Also, that usage is covered in the documentation link :)
<hubert_> Hallo?
<lordievader> Hey hubert_, how are you?
<hubert_> very good...just testing quassel for now
<hubert_> an it works
<hubert_> ok, have to go for today. More later Thank you an bye bye
<lordievader> Testing Quassel? Probably new to the whole Kubuntu thing.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, quassel's default on kubuntu
<lordievader> ... I guess I'm too tired thought he was refering to Quantal... *sigh*
<palasso> ahoneybun, I installed Bespin before a year. I followed those steps: http://cloudcity.sourceforge.net/download.php
<ahoneybun> I'm having issues
<palasso> which part?
<ahoneybun> making it
<palasso> on which step are you?
<ahoneybun> palasso: /home/aaron/cloudcity-code/build/kwin/../../kwin/client.h:22:25: fatal error: kdecoration.h: No such file or directory
<palasso> on what command? make?
<ahoneybun> yes
<jimmy51_> my boot hangs after this line:  "mounting root file system ... begin: running /scripts/casper-premount ... done"
<genii> jimmy51_: Have you tried nomodeset ?
<genii> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<genii> ( not just for black screens, but where it hangs on starting X generally)
<OvenWerks> Question: has kubuntu/kde 13.10 lost the window decorations on purpose?
<genii> OvenWerks: #ubuntu+1 for Saucy please
<OvenWerks> KDE as well?
<genii> ( all *buntu including Kubuntu )
<OvenWerks> Thanks
<ahoneybun> palasso: any idea?
<jimmy51_> genii i have not.  i've tried xforcevesa
<genii> jimmy51_: Could also try to put:  vga    ...to see if forcing it to low-res works
<jimmy51_> genii: these are settings i'd append, right?  like... KERNEL netboot/casper/vmlinuz APPEND root=blah blah blah initrd=/whatever nomodeset ?
<puff`> Afternoon.  I recently installed 13.04 + kubuntu-desktop.  My old install is 12.04 LTS + kubuntu-desktop.  I have to say, there are a lot of UI changes and most of them are annoying.
<puff> I just now tried to set up empathy on the new install... and ubuntu wants access to everything in my google. WTF?
<genii> jimmy51_: Yes, just to put at the end of the line
<puff> I don't want it to manage photos and videos, manage files in my Google Drive, mess with my email, and perform this operations when I'm not using the application.  I just want to be able to use empathy to chat.
<puff> Is there something I have to disable or something?
<jimmy51_> genii, no change :(.  this is so weird.  it worked with jaunty.  same process for raring and it doesn't boot.
<genii> Yes, odd.
<genii> I'd like to assist more but must leave work and do some chores :)
<BlackCurrent_> i want to link with any Group which deal with application of CS, IT, Embeded , Computer Vision , EE in Biology ...
<BlackCurrent_> i want to link with any Group which deal with application of CS, IT, Embeded , Computer Vision , EE in Biology  or medical field...
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
#kubuntu 2013-06-07
<greygan> OK, When I share a folder (After installing Samba) it shows as shared until I reboot then gone. But my Windows machine doesnt see it even before reboot
<greygan> I think I may just dump KUbuntu as I never had these problems with straight Ubuntu...
<kheuche> hi
<palasso> gm ahoneybun :)
<ahoneybun> palasso: gm
<palasso> had any like with Bespin?
<ahoneybun> :) I got bespin installed but I can not find xbar or anything related to bespin in the ~.kde/share/apps/
<palasso> Sorry for leaving yesterday it was late for me
<palasso> s/like/luck
<ahoneybun> palasso: np
<palasso> what was the problem afterall?
<ahoneybun> missing kdebase-workspace-devel
<ahoneybun> dev
<palasso> heh, yeah ;)
<palasso> just a tip... it's now called kde-workspace-dev
<ahoneybun> k
<ahoneybun> still missing those directories
<palasso> I boot up a liveUSB to compile it
<ahoneybun> oh
<vbgunz> I'm beating myself in the head. My mic works in Windows when I dual boot and it sounds flawless. On Kubuntu, it cracks no matter what the volume is for input unless I lower it so low, I can barely hear myself. How do I get rid of the crackling? the popping when I record? Any ideas?
<n8wulf> Hi all
<Sobear69> quick question, when installing kubuntu where do I put bootloader? /dev/sda?
<sentry> hello
<Tahaan> Hmmmm, How does one use Quassel to connect to a Freenode channel, specifically Freenode #akregator?
<Tahaan> I figured it out.
<BluesKaj> HI all
<Tahaan> Hello BluesKaj.
<Tahaan> Everybody is asleep
<Tahaan> IRC is where people go to ignore everybody
<Tahaan> :-/
<BluesKaj> Tahaan, have a little patience and don't take it personally
<BluesKaj> if you have a question , just ask
<Tahaan> I don't.  But IRC isn't what it used to be
<BluesKaj> kubuntu support question that is
<BluesKaj> if you want to just chat then you can join klbuntu-offtopic
<Tahaan> No this is just the default place Quassel dropped me I was looking for Freenode #akregator to get support on an akregator issue
<Tahaan> But alas over yonder it is only the mold that is growing.
<BluesKaj> the click on the #akregator
<BluesKaj> then
<Tahaan> Can someone explain to me how Kubuntu IRC is related to Freenode.
<Tahaan> When I did a register request the mail message arrived from Freenode.
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is a support channel on freenode server which is an IRC server
<Tahaan> Quassel appears to offer them as separate network options.
<Tahaan> But... they seem to be the same thing
<BluesKaj> kubuntu irc is the default server but it's actually linked to freenode server
<BluesKaj> I just change it to freenode
<Tahaan> My understanding is that Freenode and Kubuntu IRC are two IRC networks each having many servers... from the looks of it they are the same network
<tumor130> holloou
<Tahaan> Seems to have exactly the same people logged in, same channel list, etc.
<BluesKaj> Tahaan, afaik they are one and the same
<yofel> Tahaan: kubuntu irc is an alias for freenode
<Tahaan> Yofel that explains it.
<BluesKaj> thanks yofel , you came up with right word , otherwise this conversation was going offtopic very quickly
<yofel> heh
<Tahaan> What's the right place for talking about talking on IRC?
<lordievader> Tahaan: #kubuntu-offtopic, for example.
<BluesKaj> dunno , never gave that much thought
<BluesKaj> Tahaan, if you have a peticular question about kubuntu apps like quassel then that qualifies as ontopic here
<Tahaan> Thankx Blue
<BluesKaj> particular question
<Tahaan> I'll ask my akregator question here there:
<Tahaan> My akregator is misbehaving.  Specifically it doesn't mark articles as read in some subscriptions
<Tahaan> This is right now the problem with two subscriptions.
<Tahaan> All the other subscriptions work.
<Tahaan> They used to work but recently stopped working.
<Tahaan> So I still get new articles in these two, but the number of unread articles can not be brought down to zero
<Tahaan> I have too many feeds/subscriptions.  Organized into folders and subfolders that makes sense to me
<Tahaan> But in any case I go through the new articles a few times a day.  In the past I could just press + to progress through all the new/unread articles.
<Tahaan> The + behaviour is such that it will not progress out of a subscription when there is still some unread articles in that subscription.
<Tahaan> Which means when I hit either of the two subscritions which currently stays unread, I need to reach for the mouse, click on another feed and then I can progress from there again.
<BluesKaj> hmm  hope I didn't mislead you , but that is a very specialized question about akregator and it would probly be best to ask there , just click here , #akregator
<Tahaan> OK, A Kubuntu specific question.
<Tahaan> I am about ready to upgrade to 13.04
<Tahaan> How does the upgrade process handle non-default software sources.  I have a handfull of PPAs I've added for, eg Gimp, Virtualbox, KDE backports, etc.
<jussi> Tahaan: it disables the ppa's by default, you need to re add them next release if they are still needed
<Tahaan> What happens to installed packages/software from those PPAs?
<Tahaan> Second separate question:  I always delay upgrading to a new major version of *buntu by about a month.  I need to get my work done.  So by now I expect there will be quite a few updates and my experience should be good with 13.04
<Tahaan> Is there anywhere that I can get a list of updates released for a specific [K]Ubuntu distribution?
<Tahaan> I use Linux as desktop operating system but Unix sys admin is my dayjob.  What I'm trying to say is I read the release notes, the "known issues" lists etc.  I study the installation guides before I install something.  Linux have a long way yet to come in terms of maturity of documentation, but it is getting better every day.
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> Tahaan, well I was about to suggest the release notes , but it looks to me like you the available documentation covered already
<BluesKaj> hi m_tadeu
<m_tadeu> I need some help with my bluetooth headset
<m_tadeu> I don't get any sound from it
<BluesKaj> hmm, not much experience with bluetooth audio , but does the device show up in lsusb , assuming the transceiver is a USB device
<leandrosansilva> Hello. Can I find any kubuntu-ppa people here?
<leandrosansilva> or I have to use another channel
<leandrosansilva> ?
<BluesKaj> leandrosansilva, try #kubuntu-devel
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: eveerything seems to be working ok...the headset is paired with my laptop...kmix shows the sound levels for the headset....but no sound
<leandrosansilva> BluesKaj, thx
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, check your audio levels in alsamixer
<m_tadeu> don't show up
<Tahaan> Doesn't look like there are release notes for _K_ubuntu... and the release notes for _U_buntu talks about Gnome and Unity related software for the most part.
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: they show up
<BluesKaj> they?
<Tahaan> OK, here is another question about the upgrade process.  Can I interrupt the process and resume it later?
<Tahaan> In particular can I pause and resume the download of the new packages.
<Tahaan> This stems from me being on the slow side of the internet divide
<Tahaan> I also don't want to not be able to use my computer for hours.
<Tahaan> So if I could first just download everything, then as a separate step start the upgrade procedure that would be great.
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: the volume controls
<BluesKaj> Tahaan, in a word no , upgrading can't be interrupted it will break the install
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, make sure there no M in the vol ctrl boxes , use the M key to unmute them
<Tahaan> OK, it might be worth setting up a VM running an APT proxy, then cloning my desktop to another VM, upgrading that using the proxy to cache the packages, testing to make sure all is OK, and then when I'm ready I can use that same APT cache to upgrade my desktop without having to download msot packages again.
<menace> Hi, when does the Kubuntu Backport repository switch to KDE 4.11? with 4.11 release or beta test?
<yofel> menace: release, there's a beta PPA for the betas and RCs
<Guest97253> coucou
<menace> when kde 4.11[.x] is released, will it be pushed into the backports?
<menace> backports for 12.04, i mean
<menace> i would ask this on the mailinglist of the kubuntu packaging team, but since i cannot join their ml, i don't know where else to ask
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<lordievader> menace: You can ask in #kubuntu-devel
<menace> ah, okay, thank you
<SorenHolm> Hi
<SorenHolm> I have a kernel recipe looking like this : http://pastebin.com/hG4fdj6n
<SorenHolm> wring channel. Sorry
<somot> hola?
<somot> any fellow kubuntu noobs here?
<somot> hi
<somot> i have no idea what im doing...
<BluesKaj> somot, then other noobs won't be able to help you , but may be we can if you could tell us what your issue is
<somot> sorry, i just have no idea how irc works lol
<somot> and now helpfully... my pointer has disappeared
<dcorbinz> I just installed kubuntu 12.04, and I could not find a package for the servier-side of ssh.  I thought it was openssh-server
<OerHeks> dcorbinz, it is.
<dcorbinz> OerHeks, and if I'm unable to see it or "apt-get install" it as the first thing I do after an install, what would you think is the problem?
<OerHeks> try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade first
<OerHeks> i see the metpackage in muon softwarecentre
<OerHeks> *metapackage
<georgelappies> Hi all, just want to say thanks for everybody responsible for packaging and testing 4.10.4 for us. It is most appreciated :)
<OerHeks> They will appreciate it, thanks georgelappies
<palasso> ahoneybun, did everything work out well on Bespin?
<epsilonorion_> does anyone know if the nvidia optimus drivers are up to par or should I stick with bumblebee
<BluesKaj> epsilonorion_, think it depends on which release you're running and even then it seems to be hit or miss , if you haven't this already http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/bumblebee-321-released-with-ubuntu-1304.html
<ahoneybun> palasso: not really
<palasso> :(
<ahoneybun> palasso: still do not see those folders to edit files
<palasso> I compiled it on a mostly vanilla Kubuntu 13.04 64-bit LiveUSB
<palasso> In the end I could see it and change the Oxygene theme for windows to Bespin
<ahoneybun> I just want a mac like menubar
<ahoneybun> I see that as well, I just want the xbar to work like the macbar
<palasso> anyway here's what I did: http://pastebin.com/S7h94ZV0
<palasso> I also like those kinds of menubars :)
<palasso> Did you see it somewhere and you want to replicate it?
<infrid> hi
<ahoneybun> palasso: yes
<ahoneybun> infrid: hello!
<palasso> I was thinking achieving the same result by simply changing the colors on Oxygene... I've seen it is very configurable. I did some configurations on it and made it a little more beautiful (to my eyes)
<ahoneybun> palasso: when configuring the style the window to edit is see though (which I dislike
<ahoneybun> nvm
<ahoneybun> now it is not
<jimmy51_> does the INITRD.lz on the 13.04 LiveCD have NFS included?
<madconqueror> Hi everybody. I upgraded from 12.04 to 13.04 (accidentally, it was late...). I have a dual monitor setup (one via HDMI, the other via DVI). I am able to boot up fine, but after I enter my pw, the screen goes black and I'm left with a (live) mouse cursor. When I disconnect the DVI monitor, I am able to log in.
<madconqueror> I have absolutely no luck with google on this. Can someone please tell me how to boot and log in to Kubuntu in verbose mode, so I can see where it gets stuck?
<madconqueror> on a sidenote, it is possible to connect and configure the monitor after login.
<inf> good morning. is there any way to setup multi-pv LVM (did it with KDE Partition Manager and standard vgcreate .. method already, but "official" method would be appreciated) and install kubuntu 13.04 on a (encrypted if possible) logical volume? if that's not supported, is there any way to force installer to use specific block device to install OS on? (/dev/mapper/vg-logicalvolume)
<inf> really, no LVM users there? :)
<inf> okay, solved, basically - created LVs show up in installer partition selection dialog. :)
<Hubert-01> Iḿ back
<Hubert-01> Hi Johnflux
<Hubert-01> How are you?
<Hubert-01> Is there life out there?
<lordievader> Hey Hubert-01, how are you?
<Hubert-01> Hi lordievader, very well and you?
<lordievader> Hubert-01: Doing good, tweaking my kernel a bit. Is pretty neat stuff :D
<Hubert-01> oh, then you are a profi. I tried ubuntu/Kubuntu since a few weeks
<Hubert-01> at first Iǘe get is as system resort (don know the right word) but it seems to be a very fine system
<lordievader> Hubert-01: Kubuntu is great :D
<Hubert-01> yes, it is doing all what I want
<lordievader> :D
<Hubert-01> and looks very very cool
<lordievader> Hubert-01: You'll make the dev's very happy if you show your love in #kubuntu-devel ^^
<Hubert-01> ove it so much that Iǘe spend some money at the kde organisation
<Hubert-01> hihi
<jimmy51_> i somehow broke my GUI .  when i log in in flashes black and logs back out.  ctrl alt f5 i can log in text ok.  what do i do?
<genii> jimmy51_: What was the last thing you did before it went down? Some sudo commands?
<jimmy51_> genii: rebooted to restart making my livecd
<jimmy51_> genii: i can't think of anything i did, other than update-initramfs -u when i wasn't chrooted in
<jimmy51_> but it's a different version than what my pc runs
<jimmy51_> and... i can log in as guest just fine
<jimmy51_> (UI wise)
<jimmy51_> mmm... just made a new user account and it is affected as well.
<jimmy51_> i'm not catching any breaks with linux today :(
<jimmy51_> could the update-initramfs have set it self as the active initramfs, so my video kernel module is mismatched?
<jimmy51_> woohoo!  genii... that was it.  i went to ctrl+alt+f5, sudo /etc/initramfs/update-initramfs -u, rebooted, and UI logins are back!
<DerLukKi> guten morgen
<genii> jimmy51_: Apologies, had to have a long discussion with someone in person here about implementing PGP on Blackberries.... ( gets out the Advil)
#kubuntu 2013-06-08
<murthy> hello everyone
<lordievader> Good morning.
<manenbu> hi
<lordievader> Hey manenbu, how are you?
<nascentmind> Hi. I want to improve my fonts in kubuntu. The present font which I am using has a lot of washed away look at the edges. How can I fix this.
<nascentmind> I want a consistent thick font.
<murthy> nascentmind: have to tweaked the anti-aliasing settings?
<nascentmind> murthy, done.
<nascentmind> murthy, the fonts are thin.
<murthy> nascentmind: you mean you tried already?
<nascentmind> its not thick and crisp at the edges.
<nascentmind> yes
<nascentmind> its already enabled.
<lordievader> nascentmind: I think I have the same problem on my desktop, haven't found the fix yet :(
<nascentmind> since the font is thin i can see patches of background color in between the fonts.
<murthy> nascentmind: whats the font that you are using?
<murthy> :D
<nascentmind> From inconsolata to monospace same problem.
<nascentmind> because of the patches the white foreground does not appear bright..
<murthy> nascentmind: can you give me your anti-aliasing settings ?
<nascentmind> anti alias settings are enabled.
<murthy> nascentmind: i mean the values you see when you press the configure button
<nascentmind> I have disabled exclude range.
<nascentmind> I use sub pixel rendering hinting style full RGB.
<murthy> mine is exclude range is disabled, sub-pixel rendering is enabled and it is set to rgb and hinting is set to slight
<murthy> I am using ubuntu font
<murthy> lordievader: Is there a possiblity that graphics card setting can override the anti-aliasing settings of the apps, I think I have seen something like this for geforce
<lordievader> murthy: Might be yes. Where can I find these anti-aliasing settings?
<murthy> lordievader: you mean the graphic card's?
<nascentmind> murthy, did it make a difference? Mine doesn't
<murthy> nascentmind: do you restart the application when ever you make a change to see the change?
<lordievader> murthy: Oh well never mind, in the nvidia x config you can override application settings.
<lordievader> nascentmind: Do you use an nVidia card?
<murthy> lRIGHT
<murthy> OOPS
<murthy> lordievader: right
<nascentmind> yes
<lordievader> nascentmind: With the closed source driver?
<nascentmind> lordievader, I have a intel card.
<murthy> nascentmind: can you change the subpixel rendering to slight and try to re-login and see if it works?
<lordievader> Oh I thought you mean: yes, I have an nvidia card.
<murthy> me too, nvidia
<lordievader> murthy: Ah that subpixel rendering was the one I was looking for.
<nascentmind> My amd card screwed up recently. and with it too I have the same problem.
<murthy> mine is set to rgb with slight hinting
<nascentmind> does this effect gtk rendering too? I use a lot of gtk apps.
<murthy> nascentmind: ya, chromium will look screwed
<lordievader> Nice murthy, that subpixel thing seems to fix it for me :)
<murthy> lordievader: nice :)
<RTracer> I need some help
<RTracer> I've tried searching the net already so put your lmgtfy.com tabs away
<murthy> RTracer: hi, may i try?
<RTracer> So whats going on is after a recent update LightDM will not work
<RTracer> When I try Alt+F1 and starting it manually, it throws some GLib errors and..
<RTracer> I forgot what its called
<RTracer> But it core dumbs
<RTracer> dumps*
<RTracer> segmentation error
<RTracer> Thats it
<murthy> RTracer: does it work for a guest user?
<RTracer> How do you login as a guest in terminal?
<RTracer> just Guest in the username?
<murthy> RTracer: so you can't even see the greeter :(
<RTracer> Nope
<murthy> RTracer: I need you to paste a file, can you do that?
<RTracer> I dont think so, how will I upload the file?
<murthy> RTracer: use paste.kde.org
<RTracer> I'm on my laptop right now, isnt there a terminal based web browser or something
<RTracer> ?
<RTracer> Hm
<Artakha> links
<RTracer> Lynx
<Artakha> links is newer iirc
<Artakha> could be wrong tho
<murthy> RTracer: I need to see this file "/var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log"
<RTracer> Alright
<RTracer> I'll see if I can grab it
<murthy> RTracer: you need to use sudo to access this "/var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log"
<murthy> RTracer: Also I need to see this file "/var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log"
<RTracer> I cant even figure out how to submit the file to paste.kde.org
<murthy> RTracer: use a pen drive to get the file to the other system
<murthy> RTracer: I guess you are familiar with mounting a drive?
<RTracer> Yeah
<RTracer> Just need to format it because
<RTracer> I dd'd an ISO to it, so its not reconized as a proper drive
<RTracer> Sorry its taking a while, Windows cant reconize a
<RTracer> USB drive after i've formatted it in Linux
<murthy> RTracer: that happends
<murthy> RTracer: *happens
<RTracer> Yeah, its fucked
<RTracer> Well, i'll log into Kubuntu on my laptop, grab the files and come back
<RTracer> brb
<RTracer> Alright
<RTracer> Who was it that was helping me?
<RTracer> Here's the first link: http://paste.kde.org/762206/
<RTracer> Second link: http://paste.kde.org/762212/
<murthy> checking
<Artakha> [+66489.44s] DEBUG: Got signal 15 from process 1
<Artakha> x crash maybe?
<murthy> pssible
<murthy> *possible
<RTracer> Well, incase it helps, I have an ATI graphics card
<murthy> RTracer: have you tried after deleting the .Xauthority file in home dir?
<RTracer> Nope
<murthy> try that
<RTracer> Alright, brb
<murthy> sudo killall lightdm
<murthy> rm -rf  .Xauthority
<murthy> sudo lightdm
<armos> hello )))))))))))))))))))
<murthy> armos: hi
<RTracer> murthy: still doesnt work
<murthy> RTracer: can you try reinstalling your graphics driver?
<RTracer> I already tried that
<RTracer> Both through apt and via the .run file provided by AMD
<murthy> RTracer: can you give me one last file?
<RTracer> Sure
<murthy> RTracer: this file ".xsession-errors" in the home directory
<RTracer> Alright, brb
<RTracer> Rekonq is unstable as shit in Kubuntu 12.10
<RTracer> murthy:  http://paste.kde.org/762224/
<murthy> RTracer: run this command in the system that has the issue and tell me what it gives "grep "user-session=" /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf"
<murthy> the command is "grep "user-session=" /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf"
<murthy> wait
<murthy> grep "user-session=" /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<murthy> RTracer: the above is the command
<murthy> i am checking the file that you gave me now
<RTracer> user-session=kde-plasma
<RTracer> I reckon, in 100 years, our medical reseach and cures will allow us to live until 250
<RTracer> Although, coming to think about it, all the dumbasses in the world will keep life expentancy down a bit
<RTracer> Woops, I tend to wonder about with my thoughts, sorry
<RTracer> brb
<murthy> bbl
<RTracer> murthy: how's it going?
<RTracer> oh
<RTracer> :c
<RTracer> ok
<birds> ..
<tux_> hola
<tux_> hola
<tux_> hello
<lordievader> Hey tux_
<tux_> how are you?
<lordievader> tux_: Doing good, how about you?
<tux_> fine
<tux_> where are you from?
<lordievader> tux_: Hang around long enough and you'll find out ;)
<tux_> hi
<murthy> RTracer: are you there?
<RTracer> Yeah
<murthy> RTracer: have you solved the problem?
<RTracer> Nah, I gave up
<murthy> RTracer: what to try?
<RTracer> I thought I did
<murthy> RTracer: *want to try?
<murthy> agian?
<RTracer> Sure
<RTracer> Found anything interesting in the last link I sent you>
<RTracer> ?
<murthy> RTracer: run the following command and try
<murthy> RTracer: sudo dpkg --reconfigure lightdm
<RTracer> I tried thata already
<RTracer> Didnt work
<RTracer> Oh wait
<RTracer> Should it work if .Xathority is deleted?
<murthy> RTracer: you didn't already try that?
<RTracer> No
<RTracer> I did delete .Xathorirt
<RTracer> Xathority
<RTracer> But that didnt work
<RTracer> Now it says something about Plymouth
<murthy> RTracer: so did you try the command that i gave you now?
<RTracer> Yeah
<RTracer> Plymouth command failed
<RTracer> and Disconnected from Plymouth
<RTracer> murthy ^
<RTracer> Oh and everytime I run "start lightdm" it doesnt start the first time
<murthy> RTracer: what is error that you see in the terminal?
<RTracer> none
<RTracer> Should I just launch it using "lightdm"
<murthy> sudo lightdm
<RTracer> Oh I see
<RTracer> Those GLib errors again
<murthy> tell me
<RTracer> GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: gtype.c:2720: You forgot to call g_type_init()
<RTracer> GLib-CRITICAL **: g_once_init_leave: assertion 'result != 0' failed
<murthy> RTracer: can you try to login with kdm?
<RTracer> GLib-CRITICAL **: g_object_new: assertion 'G_TYPE_IS_OBJECT (object_type)' failed
<RTracer> I'll have to get it
<RTracer> I tried gdm and that didnt work
<RTracer> I'll try kdm
<RTracer> btw, that's all the errors
<RTracer> aha! KDM works!
<RTracer> Wow, I'm acturally at my desktop
<RTracer> Thanks murthy
<murthy> RTracer: :)
<murthy> RTracer: yw
<RTracer> I notice there's a game I like to play that doesnt work with a GTK+ theme
<RTracer> Maybe the same sorta thing is going on
<RTracer> Becuase I get simular errors when I try to launch that game with a GTK+ theme
<murthy> RTracer: if you still want to try? we can
<RTracer> Why would LightDM do that murthy?
<RTracer> any ideas?
<murthy> RTracer: two things you could try
<RTracer> I guess it'd be nice to play in a GTK theme
<murthy> RTracer: 1. do a disk check
<murthy> RTracer: 2. check for broken packages
<RTracer> I like KDM, it warns me if i'm logged in via TTY
<RTracer> if I reboot or shutdown
<RTracer> Alright, i'll try those, thanks
<DarthFrog> Hi folks.  I've got a head-scratcher with easy tag.  Maybe it's just me. :-)  Anyway, when I launch easytag (from the command line), nothing happens: no feedback, no new line and no program launch.  Nuttin'.  Any ideas?
<murthy> DarthFrog: try to see if you get something when you run "strace easytag"
<DarthFrog> murthy:  Did that.  Nothing that makes sense to me.
<RTracer> How do I do a disk check btw>
<RTracer> ?
<murthy> RTracer: sudo touch ./forcefsck
<DarthFrog> murthy:  it seems to sit in a polling state.
<murthy> RTracer: after that restart the system, the disk check will be done during boot
<RTracer> Thanks
<RTracer> Wait up, which directory is forcefsck in?
<murthy> DarthFrog: is the debug enabled for easytag?
<murthy> RTracer: root
<murthy> oops
<murthy> RTracer: sorry
<RTracer> Which root
<murthy> RTracer: sudo touch /forcefsck
<murthy> RTracer: thats the correct one
<RTracer> Oh I see, thanks
<DarthFrog> murthy:  how would I do that?
<murthy> DarthFrog: run debugdialog
<murthy> DarthFrog: wait
<murthy> DarthFrog: its kdebugdialog
<murthy> DarthFrog: untick disable all debug output in that dialog and see if the one for easytag is checked
<tux_> fgh
<tux_> df
<tux_> df
<tux_> ghghg
<FloodBotK1> tux_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarthFrog> murthy:  easytag isn't a KDE programme.  But there is kid3 and that's working.  I'll use it instead.  Thanks.
<murthy> DarthFrog: I have used it since it was available for windows , its a good one
<tux_> i know
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<fractaline> hi
<przemek> hello mates , how to create dos iso more then 2.88mb? i need update the bios which have 8mb
<przemek> k3b? any ideas? :)
<bodom> Hi there. How can i disbale guest account in KDM?
<BluesKaj> bodom, system settings>login screen>generaltab, uncheck "allow guest login ", apply
<bodom> BluesKaj: isn't System Settings -> login screen to configure LightDM?
<BluesKaj> well, I thought kdm would be the same
<bodom> BluesKaj: ok, i'm gonna try anyway, thank you
<BluesKaj> why are you using kdm ,are you on an older release?
<bodom> is there any special reason why kubuntu-desktop depends on lightdm?
<OerHeks> both ubuntu and kubuntu use lightdm nowadays
<bodom> OerHeks: yep, but this way one can't uninstall lightdm without uninstalling also kubuntu-desktop
<tsimpson> so?
<bodom> so, what if i want to use kdm?
<BluesKaj> bodom,  have you seen this ? ..it might give some clues
<BluesKaj> http://askubuntu.com/questions/74353/virtual-terminal-switching-with-a-multiseat-setup-and-lightdm
<bodom> BluesKaj: i think i don't understand how it can be helpful
<BluesKaj> bodom, ok nm then
<BluesKaj> you obviously want to stick with kdm
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: you can use kdm if you want
<tsimpson> there's no reason you can't have both installed
<tsimpson> oops, bodom not BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> I have no need to use kdm , I use a single monitor
<tsimpson> echo `which kdm`|sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<tsimpson> ^ will select KDM as the default display manager
<bodom> tsimpson: Yes, i have kdm installed and it's already set up as default VM, but i would like to uninstall lightdm without breaking kubuntu
<tsimpson> bodom: so just remove it and kubuntu-desktop, it shouldn't remove anything else by default
<bodom> yep, but i'll no longer get new kubuntu software
<tsimpson> sure you do, just no packages that are added to the default seed
<tsimpson> which is mostly not a problem, until you want to upgrade to the next kubuntu version
<Key-Real> iHi, is it possible to use shared folders of Oracle VM VM VirtualBox under kubuntu?
<Walex> Key-Real: probably, but is may be simpler to just use NFS for that.
<|kira> I use sshfs
<puff> In the old kubuntu terminal I could use ctrl pgup/pgdwn to move between tabs.  In Konsole that doesn't seem to work.
<|kira> I think you can change the binds for that
<puff> Ah, found shift-right and shift-left do that.
<puff> Thanks.
<puff> I gotta say, part of why I switched to kubuntu was not just Unity's slowness, but the gratuitous rearranging of the GUI.  I'm not really happy to see the same nonsense happening with kubuntu's GUI.
<|kira> You can change kde a lot more than unity/gnome3
<puff> Yeah, but I don't want to :-).
<|kira> I use KDE and XFCE, XFCE is a lot like gnome3 and kde is a lot better than it was
<puff> I want it to just stay the same, so I can get work done instead of frittering away the hours fiddling with the GUI, just to get it back to the way it used to be.
<|kira> Mate is a dead end project, and Cinnamon is buggy
<puff> Hm, I think I was using XFCE before, maybe that's my mistake.  I thought xfce was the default kubuntu UI?
<puff> How do I check?
<|kira> xubuntu is xfce... kubuntu kde, gnome-ubuntu is gnome 3... ubuntu is unity...
<puff> Ah... okay, maybe that's where I messed up.
<|kira> lubuntu is lxde which is really small but too far
<|kira> kde and xfce are the best offical ubuntus.... cinnamon is really nice but there's no cinnabuntu
<puff> I seem to have set my kde wallet password somewhere along the way, but now I can't remember it.  This install is only a few days old, how do I reset it?
<|kira> I should make cinnabuntu...
<puff> What's cinnamon?
<|kira> cinnamon is gnome 3 made to be more 2-like, Linux Mint uses it an there's an ubuntu ppa
<puff> Ah...
<|kira> it's buggy still
<puff> I have a lot to do... I just instaleld a 256GB MSATA SSD (which is listing as 238GB, sigh).  I need to revise/reconfigure/reinstall everything.
<puff> I want to set up multiple boot partitions. Sadly this includes windows (I haven't booted windows on my personal laptop in 6+ years).
<|kira> well linux installs are tiny compared to windows, you could jsut get every livecd and try them all
<puff> But I need to support some stuff that means I may need  to occasionally boot into windows.
<|kira> use kvm or xen or virtualbox
<puff> Nah, I need at least three boots.
<|kira> kvm supports 1024 machines and 2048 cores and 32TB of ram...
<puff> My every day boot, probably kubuntu or xubuntu.  A boot for the latest bleeding-edge ubuntu so I can test it against my hardware (things *always* seem to break).  A centos boot for a particular project involving commercial software that is only available for centos.  And a windows boot.
<|kira> My host os is kubuntu, have xubuntu in a vm and windows xp and 7 in a vm too...
<puff> And most of them involve wacky graphics driver issues, so I can't run them under a virtual server.
<|kira> cent is bad lol
<puff> Yeah, but it's become something of a standard in the 3D graphics industry.
<puff> Actually I think RHEL is the standard, but CentOS is the open source/free equivalent.
<|kira> what software? blender works perfectly on every major distro
<puff> (as far as the industry cares)
<|kira> fedora is open redhat, cent is... related
<|kira> cent is like 5 guys, fedora is 300....
<|kira> mint is 3 guys, ubuntu is... 400?
<|kira> ubuntu is pretty much a compilation os series, not much work done, debian is the true mothership distro
<|kira> so much is debian based
<|kira> Debian testing is more stable than most distros, stable is old, unstable breaks
<ospi3> hello:) how do i backup all emails as simple text files (one email one file)?
<ospi3> somebody help me please...
<|kira> with what program?
<ospi3> |kira: thank you... any email client. do you know one that does that?
<ospi3> what i want is to have one (readable) text file for each email
<|kira> most backup as xml, which can be broken apart
<|kira> thundebird and such
<ospi3> so one big xml file. and how do you break it apart into many little files (one per email)? will these then be readable in a simple text editor?
<|kira> any simple programming language, go, python, read the xml, spit out the text as seperate files names however
<ospi3> also how will these files be named? can you get for example the object of the email to be the name of the file?
<|kira> can ame them however you want
<ospi3> can a newbie (like me) do this easily? i dont know how to program
<|kira> i'm about to make a program that does that
<ospi3> super... thank you
<|kira> i'll be developing it tonight, i have thunderbird emails i want to blow up to seperate files too
<ospi3> i still dont understand why thunderbird does not give us this option...
<|kira> i think there is a way, but nothing as simple as "here's backup dump mails as text fies"
<ospi3> will you make it available to everybody?
<ospi3> or just me? :)
<|kira> open source project
<ospi3> so where will i find it?
<|kira> dunno, github probally
<ospi3> so tell me what to do.... should i go look for it in github tomorrow?
<|kira> i'm on irc every day, just bug me once in a while
<ospi3> ok so i will come bug you tomorrow :) always in this channel (kubuntu)?
<|kira> yup
<BluesKaj_> really |kira , must be a lurker
<|kira> i'm maximum lurker
<|kira> i lurk 50 channels
<ospi3> what is lurker?
<|kira> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lurker very old word lol
<ospi3>  a member of an online community who observes, but does not actively participate
<ospi3> but you participate dont you?
<|kira> when i have reason lol
<ospi3> what time will be connected tomorrow?
<|kira> 4-12pmest
<puff> Hm.
<puff> ospi3: Where is the email coming from?
<puff> 5pm already, where did the day go?
<|kira> I think I'll call it "Thunderbird Backup Exploder"
<puff> ospi3: Maildir is a standard mailbox format that puts the messages in individual files in a subdirectory.
<|kira> I forgot about that... although i have all of these json emmail backups...
<puff> Cool.
<ospi3> could you make it that the name of the file comes out as 20130526 News from Alaska (YYYYMMDD EMAILOBJECT) ? (hopefully im not being rude in making these requests) :)
<ospi3> the name sounds good...
<|kira> I'll probably name the files like this: YY/MM/DD/HH/MM/SS/Title/from/to
<ospi3> ok
<|kira> know of the Go programming language?
<ospi3> i know of "go" as in "I go to work" :)
<|kira> I'll be making it with that http://golang.org/ you can apt-get golang
<ospi3> can you make it so user-friendly that even my grandmother will be able to use it?
<|kira> you can "go make" it into a simple binary people can run
<puff> |kira: How is go for quickie scriptnig stuff?
<|kira> go is a full blown programing language, but it's even easier than most scripting languages
<puff> |kira: I've been curious about,  haven't managed to make time to try it out.  Hell, I've barely made time to try out more practical languages that have long been on my to-do list, like python and ruby.
<puff> |kira: Really?
<|kira> you can elarn go pretty quick
<|kira> http://tour.golang.org/#1
<ospi3> ok kira .... glad i bumped on you.... be back tomorrow then ... good night (for me time) :)
<|kira> kate in kde support go syntax
<|kira> and golang is a standard package you and apt-get
<puff> Neat tour.
<madconqueror> Niklaus Wirth had dinner in the same restaurant tonight as me. I think. At least, there was a lonely man with a beard and a lonely man with a dog on that terrace. You could have just told me Kubuntu is only mimicking dual monitor support. It would have been okay. Now I choose a different distro.
<|kira> I'm using multimonitor... you can have separate desktops or 1 big one made of multiple monitors... just depends on how your screens are set
<ospi3> why not have four digits for the year (YYYY)? it will work better for the century turns dont you think?
<puff> I've jsut *barely* gotten my external video working (dang nvidia).
<|kira> amdcccle or nvidia's... something, lets you set that, intel has a thing too
<|kira> nvidia on a laptop?
<puff> But what I *really* want is to use multiple monitors when docked, and when I undock, have each monitor be a workspace.
<puff> Yea,h thinkpad t52p with nvidia.
<puff> Turns out there are some really annoying aspects to nvidia on the thinkpad t520 - the external video port is just dead if you don't use nvidia mode.
<|kira> If you use nvidia for laptops... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVpOyKCNZYw
<puff> |kira: Yeah, I think of that scene often.
<|kira> Funny how ATi was bad on Linux, but AMD really improved things
<puff> This was a good read: http://tech.t9i.in/2013/01/why-program-in-go/
<puff> Yeah, re: ATI.
<|kira> ATi's divers are slow, a bit buggy... but I haven't really had any big problems... steam games all work, blender, other linux games, lots of wine games
<ospi3> |kira: do you read me? did i do something wrong? is it for go? didn't mean to be unpolite or anything.....
<|kira> oh, missed your comment, uhh, i'll probably have several file name options, it's easy changing
<ospi3> ok... good... night :)
<|kira> I have to much crap open I need a double bar tray, good thing there's sutohide...
<|kira> ospi3: Hmm... https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/importexporttools/ found plugin to handle my emails... suddenly lost urge to so it myself...
<|kira> hmm, he's gone, oh well
#kubuntu 2013-06-09
<afu_> #django
<Senjai> Does anyone know the keybinding to change desktops?
<tsimpson> Senjai: Ctrl+F1 for Desktop 1, Ctrl-F2 for Desktop 2 etc. you can check in System Settings -> Shortcuts and Gestures -> Global Keyboard Shortcuts, select "kwin" from the drop-down list and search for "Desktop"
<Senjai> tsimpson: Thank you sir :)
<tsimpson> no problem
<Mortvert> Oh hello
<lordievader> Good morning.
<glock_> join #arutha.hopto.me
<tux_> whatś up?
<tux_> hey
<lordievader> Hey tux_, how are you doing?
<doubleduck> hi
<doubleduck> new here so trying to figure out how irc works
<_fractaline> hi doubleduck
<lordievader> doubleduck: Welcome to the #kubuntu :D
<doubleduck>        thanks _fractaline, lordievader
<BluesKaj_> Howdy all
<TSK> Greetings.  Hey, I was trying to install Kubuntu 13.04 (and 12.10 and 13.10, but they all exhibit the same issue) and discovered that there's apparently a problem with the installer for a lotta folk, where it hangs and won't continue past "Preparing to install".  Anyone else seen this issue?  I been Googling for two days now and finding few (non-working) solutions thus far.
<lordievader> TSK: Do you perhaps know what it is trying to do?
<TSK> Thus far I'm unable to find any reason for it's behaviour.  Nothing in the logs or the dmesg suggest any problem, yet it refuses to get past the "Preparing to install" stage into the part where you can choose partitions, etc.
<TSK> It's quite frustrating, as I'm used to Linux at least giving error messages when there's trouble.
<lordievader> TSK: Perhaps running ubuiqity from the commandline can give you a hint to what is wrong.
<BluesKaj_> thtat sounds like the ubiqiuty bug , which hangs with certain types of HW recognition, TSK  , usually with amd64 cpu
<TSK> Usually with an error message of some sort it's possible to diagnose or at least have a hint where to look.  THIS particular issue has been more than a bit bizarre in that respect.
<BluesKaj_> TSK, are you running amd64 bit hardware ?
<TSK> lordievader: No error messages when I do that.  No messages at all, actually.
<lordievader> Hmm... that is annoying... It might indeed be the bug BluesKaj_ is talking about... :(
<BluesKaj_> trhere won't be any error messages
<TSK> BluesKaj_: According to /proc/cpuinfo it's "GenuineIntel"
<TSK> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU
<BluesKaj_> I had the same problem TSK , which kubuntu are your running atm ?
<TSK> All nvidia chipset, too.  (Including all the control chips on the motherboard.)
<BluesKaj_> TSK, yeah it's a difficult problem , nvidia all around here as well, except for the cpu
<TSK> Right this instant I'm visiting IRC from the Kubuntu 13.10 LiveDVD,  but I have tried both Ubuntu and Kubuntu 12.10, 13.04, and 13.10 thus far and all show the same problem.  12.04 installed flawlessly (ever so long ago).
<BluesKaj_> do you still have the 12.04 install ?
<TSK> It's on a different hard drive which is currently unplugged (due to it being in the act of dying).  Figured the shiny new hard drive (exact match replacement) was a good excuse to try a newer Ubuntu variant.
<BluesKaj_> have you formatted the new drive ?
<TSK> Already rsync'd all my data off the old HD onto a (currently unplugged) external USB drive.
<TSK> Aye.  Several times thus far.
<TSK> Various filesystems, various partition schemes (including no partitions, unused space).
<TSK> Thus far nothing I've tried from any messageboard thread anywhere has gotten Ubiquity past that point.
<BluesKaj_> recommend a / and a /home and swap fot the new drive, ext4
<TSK> Starting to look like mebbe I might be forced to install Kubuntu 12.04 and then upgrade (TWICE) to get to 13.04 (or THRICE if I want to test 13.10 pre-release).
<TSK> I usually mount /home from a seperate drive entirely.  Makes it easier to upgrade if that drive fills due to user data.
<TSK> Also easier to back up the most important bit.  That user data... ;)
<BluesKaj_> TSK, yeah ,unfortunately "the powers that be" dropped the alternat install/test-based
<TSK> Well, I'm happy/sad to discover that I'm not the only person having this issue.  Wish there was some way I could help diagnose it tho, so it could be fixed once and for all.
<TSK> Aye.  I read that somewhere.  :(
<TSK> What were they thinking?
<TSK> *alternate install/text-based
<BluesKaj_> TSK, I had all kinds of trouble with 13.04 livecd installer , so i installed 12.10 and upgrade from there , but your problem seems more serious
<TSK> I'm seeing a disturbing trend lately to try and brutally and viciously murder anything that even remotely looks like a shell or "dos prompt".
<TSK> Thankfully I don't think it's possible to ever completely remove the shell from Linux.  I'd be lost if they ever did.  It's still far too useful for far too many things.
<BluesKaj_> think it's the ease of use enterprise mentality taking over at canonical
<TSK> Not just canonical, sadly.  It appears to be the overall opinion of "the masses" that the commandline is a "relic of the past" and needs to be destroyed for the good of all.
<TSK> I see more and more discussion threads started these days about that very topic and full-on flamewars started between those who accept it as fact, and those who KNOW it for FUD.
<TSK> I dunno why the shell has to die to please the people who fear it.  Why can't they just stay away from it if it terrifies them that much?
<BluesKaj_> don't think the command line is going anywhere in the foreseeable future .. it's here to stay for devs and the rest of us who wish to use it .
<TSK> Aye.  I'm sure it's here to stay, really.  Just a bit strange that there's a growing crowd of folk clamoring for it's destruction when it's not even relevant to them.
<BluesKaj_> let the cli-phobes fool with their guis .
<TSK> And then to see text based "alternate installers" gettin' kicked to the curb leads to a bit of concern (at least with regards to Ubuntu and Canonical).
<TSK> I'm all for makin' stuff easier, sure, but right now an alternate installer would sure be easier than what I'm currently tryin' to AVOID doin'.  (Upgrading unnecessarily twice in a row or even thrice.)
<TSK> I guess I have no choice tho.
 * TSK goes to download Kubuntu 12.04 again.
<BluesKaj_> yeah TSK , can't think of of an alternative (pun inteneded)
<TSK> Oooo, hmmm...  I suppose I could try Mint.
<TSK> (Just read in one of the threads I'm still researching that it worked out nicely for someone else to just go with KDE Mint.)
<TSK> Only problem with that tho is I believe if I wanted to "downgrade" to pure Ubuntu, that's not an easy task.
<BluesKaj_> well, that's your call
 * yofel_ notes that the alternate wasn't dropped because nobody was using it or because it is evil, it was killed because there was not enough manpower willing to properly QA it
<TSK> Basically, it seems as if the choice is easy now, hard later, or hard now, maybe easy later?
<yofel_> ubuntu-server alternate + kubuntu-desktop task is an easy enough workaround
<TSK> yofel_: OOoo!  GOOD IDEA!
 * TSK wonders why he didn't think of that.
<yofel_> it's easy to miss the obvious :P
<BluesKaj_> me included ...good suggestion yofel_
<TSK> Gosh, I bet that works, too.
<BluesKaj_> yofel_, kubuntu-desktop task ?
<TSK> All these complicated messageboard threads and not ONE person suggested that.
<TSK> BluesKaj_: kde-desktop I think (metapackage)
<BluesKaj_> not alot of users even in linux think of installing server editions
<yofel_> BluesKaj_: at some point tasksel asks you what package sets you want to intall. Kubuntu Desktop should be one of the choices
<yofel_> TSK: meta package would be kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj_> right , tasksel ..yeah , now i recall ..I did try ubuntu server with kde-desktop a couple of years back
<BluesKaj_> thought I was gonna setup a small family webserver, but I was in over my head with trying to build a website ...none of the "easydo" sites like godaddy appealed to me.
<TSK> There we go.  Got the iso burning now.  Thanks a ton for a FANTASTIC idea.  Should also result in a slightly cleaner system, too.  :)
<TSK> BluesKaj_: Static website?
<TSK> (Non-dynamic content?)
<BluesKaj_> yeah. my Isp charges a minimal fee for a static IP
<TSK> http://ringce.com/hyde
<TSK> BluesKaj_: Actually, I meant the content itself.  Static content on yer website, or were you planning to have a messageboard and all that fancy dynamic stuff?
<BluesKaj_> but l;ike most families , the kids all use email and facebook for their communication , some texting
<TSK> If you was goin' for static content, you can use a site generator for that bit.  If you wanted messaging and comments and stuff that starts to get a bit more complex (tho you could always embed something javascripty via cut'n'paste into the static site to handle comments, etc).
<BluesKaj_> no , i didn't get that far TSK  ..as soon as I saw what was required for the kind of site I wanted , it just fizzled
<TSK> Another option would be to just install one of the ready-made open source content management systems (CMS) and use that, but if you did, be sure to stay on top of updates, as dynamic sites tend to open up avenues of attack for "script kiddiez".
 * TSK is a retired web designer.
<BluesKaj_> went back kubuntu support
<BluesKaj_> to
 * BluesKaj_ is just plain retired
<TSK> http://www.htmldog.com/ is one good site (among many many) if you ever get the urge to play with creating yourself a custom website from scratch.  ;)
<monkeyjuice> morning
<TSK> Mornin'
<TSK> Someone else livin' on my half of the planet. Neato.  ;)
<monkeyjuice> were ya at there TSK
<TSK> Utah, USA here.
<BluesKaj_> TSK, TBH , nobody in the family seemed very enthusiastic about a family website , except me :)
<TSK> Early mornin'-ish here still.  :)
<monkeyjuice> michigan here
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning monkeyjuice,
<TSK> (Been up a few hours now meself.)  :)
<monkeyjuice> howdee there BluesKaj_ nice weather we have
<BluesKaj_> yup , beauty day here
<TSK> BluesKaj_: Yar, I was gonna do a similar thing for my last livin' family-folk, but they'd all rather be advertising fodder for Facebook and make that Zuckerberg scumbag rich(er).
<BluesKaj_> Ontario here
<TSK> Erg!  Jealousy!
 * TSK wanna be a Canadian, eh?
<TSK> Trade ya places!  ;)
<monkeyjuice> why? lol
<BluesKaj_> maybe in winter :)
<TSK> Oh, you'd LOVE Winter in Utah, I assure you.  ;)
 * TSK grew up in Northern Montana.
<TSK> Winter here in Utah is NOTHIN'.  I can go out in a teeshirt.  :)
<monkeyjuice> no snow, no ice , no
<BluesKaj_> I used to absolutely used to love winter , but now not so much
<TSK> Oh, we get snow.  We get ice, too.  But it's never TRULY cold here.  Not like mid-winter in Montana.  :)
<TSK> Utahn's whine about the brutal cold here.  I suspect they'd all DIE in a REAL Winter.  :)
<TSK> Nice.   I like Aethysius' quit message.
<BluesKaj_> yeah too bad he''l probly have to dump it
<TSK> Oh?  Whyzzat?  They don't like big long quit messages here?
<BluesKaj_> finally found a vpn client that works on kde , written for ubuntu-desktop , but it works here
<TSK> Nice.  KVPN no workie?
<monkeyjuice> #kubuntu-offtopic maybe?
<TSK> Or Network Manager?
<BluesKaj_> TSK, without NM
<TSK> BluesKaj_: Just wondering about Network Manager, because I know (at least on Kubuntu) it has VPN support.
<BluesKaj_> yes it does , but I could never get it work anyway
<TSK> BluesKaj_: On the "Manage Connections" window you can get at.
<TSK> Ah, I see.  I've only ever tried it with PPTP VPN and it worked fine for me with that, but there seems to be more than a few other options it claims to support.
<TSK> All of which I've never yet tried.
<BluesKaj_> I dumpewd NM a long time ago and went with the network/interfaces and resolv.conf (now aka: /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base)
<TSK> Ah, right on.  Hardcoded network config.  Certainly much more reliable.
<BluesKaj_> TSK, my knowlege of VPN back then was probly why I couldn't make it work , but I've doing some research in the last while and perhaps NM might be to my benefit again
<TSK> Well, where Network Manager is useful for ME is that I have a wireless card in my machine (and on my Kubuntu powered netbook as well) and it's rather convenient for that purpose.
<TSK> BTW, for any of y'all who've never tried it, Kubuntu is quite happy on Acer Aspire One netbooks.  Mine's been runnin' great usin' Kubuntu from day one (when I INSTANTLY Wiped Win7 Home from it the minute I got it home).  ;)
<BluesKaj_> yeah , my old laptop wifi worked from the get go with NM
<TSK> All the features work as expected, including power management, sleep, wifi, brighness, volume, etc, etc.
<TSK> Kubuntu + Netbook = Mobile Bliss
<BluesKaj_> acver seems more linux friendlky harware-wise than alot of others
<BluesKaj_> err acer
 * BluesKaj_ goes for another coffee
<TSK> BluesKaj_: Aye.  I think they was the ones what had a deal goin' with Canonical a while back (early in the netbook days).
<TSK> MmmCoffee ~ Me too!
 * TSK runs to the brewmaster.
<TSK> So, assumedly, kubuntu-desktop gets not JUST the KDE desktop, but all the extra little Kubuntu bits as well, aye?
 * TSK is ready to reboot and try out yofel_'s suggestion.
<BluesKaj_> TSK, yeah , that's probly your best bet ..I'm going try to remember that suggestion
<TSK> I have a sneaking suspicion it's gonna work out, too...  I'll be back later to confirm if it works or not.  :)
<TSK> Y'all folk have fun.  Be back in a bit with any luck...  ;)
<TSK> Good news.  His suggestion worked flawlessly.
<TSK> A bit of a roundabout way to get Kubuntu 13.04 installed, but for those of us having the Ubiquity installer bug, it's a totally viable workaround solution for the time being...  ;)
<TSK> Beats the heck outta having to upgrade from 12.04 (twice).  :)
<TSK> yofel_: Thank you a ton for saving me hours more dinking around with non-working solutions.  :)
<seele> anyone have about 30 minutes for an interview about your kde notifications? it will earn a $5 donation to the kde e.v. for your participation.
<BluesKaj> tsk reat , glad to hear there's an alternative to the alternate :)
<BluesKaj> great
<TSK> BluesKaj: Oh, aye.  It worked flawlessly.
<TSK> Nice clean text-based installer, ran thru without a hitch, installed only the minimum stuff I needed to get rolling, and then tasksel kubuntu-desktop.  Boom.  Kubuntu 13.04
<TSK> Now I have a really CLEAN base to build upon, too.  LOVE that bit.  :)
<TSK> seele: What were y'all interested in knowing about our KDE notifications?
<seele> TSK: i'm doing a study of how people use them and their general experience
<seele> i interviewed a bunch of people last week, and i'm continuing that
<seele> if you have 30 minutes, it would be great feedback for the project
<TSK> And will my $5 donation to KDE go toward makin' them better?  ;)
<seele> TSK: i hope so :)
<TSK> Heheheh...  Ya, I suppose I can spare a half hour to help make KDE better.  :)
<seele> TSK: donations to the KDE e.v. tend to support developer sprints and travel to conferences
<seele> TSK: great!
<TSK> Bah.  I wanna travel to conferences...  ;)
<cahir> Since there is a new version of Kubuntu i've question. I am in Muon Update Manager. Can i install it by simply clicking upgrade?
<TSK> cahir: You mean can you install the new Kubuntu from Muon Update Manager?  If it's offering you the option, then yes you can.  If it isn't, then you can easily enough configure it to, and then yes you can.  ;)
<TSK> cahir: A friend of mine recently updated his laptop to the latest Kubuntu because Muon offered it to him and he clicked "Upgrade" or "Install" or whatever option it gives there.
<TSK> Well, folk...  Thanky, thanky.  MUCH appreciate the super useful suggestion to start from a Ubuntu server alternate installer and then pile kubuntu-desktop on top of that to get around the Ubiquity bug.  I'm try to spread that suggestion around among the forum threads where I found no useful suggestions thus far.  ;)
<TSK> Y'all have fun.  I'ma go install me all my usual software now.  :)
<linuxCool> what is the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu? only GUI?
<linuxCool> helllooo
<BluesKaj> desktops are different as are, linuxCooloptions and configutrations and the desktop isn't just GUI , linuxCool
<BluesKaj> linuxcooloprions :)
<linuxCool> BluesKaj: i ask becouse i chagne gnome unity with kde and the kde is super cool :)
<linuxCool> BluesKaj: but everything else is the same
<BluesKaj> linuxCool, ok install kubuntu-desktop if you haven't already
<BluesKaj> no it's not the same
<linuxCool> BluesKaj:  tell some differences if you like
<BluesKaj> the the ubuntu-core and default kernel ., lots of other stuff is different as well
<linuxCool> BluesKaj: aaaa ok :)
<BluesKaj> err ubuntu-core and default kernels are the same '
<linuxCool> BluesKaj: I was on my gnome installed ... KDE and everything works great
<linuxCool> BluesKaj: but now i download kubuntu-desktop :)
<BluesKaj> kubuntu isn't supported by canonical , it's now supported by Blue Systems
<linuxCool> BluesKaj: aham :) but kde is more better than unity (gnome) :)
<linuxCool> BluesKaj: or wrong
<DarthFrog> linuxCool:  That's a matter of opinion, of course.  One I happen to share but there are plenty of folks who think Unity is better.
<linuxCool> Darkwing: maybe you are right :)
<linuxCool> DarthFrog: but it seems to me that kde is lighter than gnome
<DarthFrog> I don't know about that.  I do know that KDE SC is more configurable.
<linuxCool> DarthFrog: just because it's slightly
<BluesKaj> yeah linuxCool desktops are a matter of taste mostly ..kde is more windows user friendly or more familair looking at least
<linuxCool> BluesKaj: exactly :)
<linuxCool> BluesKaj: I hate Windows and I wonder how can there where people use to use it when there are Kde
<DarthFrog> This is straying off-topic and the discussion should be moved to #kubuntu-offtopic.
<BluesKaj> i don't hate windows , i still use to keep myself informed about what 89% of pc users are doing , and besides all my friends use windows or mac atm
<BluesKaj> but kubuntu is my preference , that's all
<linuxCool> BluesKaj: this is good :)
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, the OT cops don't seem to be around today
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  It's Sunday.  Perhaps they're all Flyers fans and are mourning. :-)
<BluesKaj> well penguins fans at least :)
<DarthFrog> Yeah, like you said. :-)
<DarthFrog> It's the lack of sleep.
<BluesKaj> yup, and most canucks could care less anyway :)
<DarthFrog> Like me. :-)
<davide__> pitzorno
<[Relic]> how does one get dolphin to understand a camera is attached to a USB port so that one can access it?
<[Relic]> it does show in lsusb
<lordievader> Good evening.
<newbie> hello
<Guest53149> Where on the boot command can I put nolapic
<Guest53149> I need the nolapic in order to boot
<Guest53149> I know I just need put that in the Kubuntu Grub boot options, but I don't know on which line
<OerHeks> Guest53149, hold shift when booting, then you enter grub menu, press 'e' to edit the line and add/replace nolapic
<Guest53149> i know, but on which line
<OerHeks> the line with the highest kernel number
<Guest53149> I'll try that, thanks
<OerHeks> have fun
<Guest53149> Oh and Can I get rid of the netbook interface?
<Guest53149> the one with huge icons?
<Guest53149> I want the desktop interface of KDE4
<OerHeks> interface on the left side?
<OerHeks> Kubuntu has a proper panel, ajustable in height AFAIK
<Guest53149> No, the interface with huge icons (search bar and all that
<Guest53149> on normal desktop the interface is like windows (with the 'start' bar below and no huge icons)
<Guest53149> but on the netbook the interface is with the bar on top, huge clickable icons
<Guest53149> like Graphics, Office, which then reveals the apps
<Guest53149> when clicked on those groups
<OerHeks> oh, that is new to me, i use the standard kde desktop
<Guest53149> the interface is selected automativally when running on a netbook from USB (no DVD/CD drive)
<Guest53149> which I find irritating
<Guest53149> automatically
<Guest53149> Who decided that interface would be good?
<Guest53149> I wish the Kubuntu wasn't so 'automatic'
<Guest53149> I'll try search some more on this issue
<Guest53149> Thanks for the help
<OerHeks> maybe there is an optuon when you logout to change to regular kde?
<OerHeks> c/option
<Guest53149> I'll try that
<Guest53149> Thank you
<OerHeks> yw
<Guest53149> no the interface is still there :-(
<Guest53149> but I have been able to boot
<Guest53149> Okay I've found it
<Guest53149> It was in the plasma options
<Guest53149> Thank you so much OerHerks
<Guest53149> :-)
<PhantomHelix> hey guys, need some help is there a Mac specific image for Kubuntu like there is for ubuntu?  like this one? http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<ahoneybun> PhantomHelix: let me check
<PhantomHelix> ok thanks
<OerHeks> sure, LTS > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<OerHeks> look for the PPC iso
<ahoneybun> PhantomHelix: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/
<PhantomHelix> im looking for 13.04 thought and it is an intell mac not PPC
<OerHeks> & the latest 13.04 >> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/
<ahoneybun> yea I got it ;)
<OerHeks> ow, sorry
<ahoneybun> OerHeks: np :)
<PhantomHelix> yeah there doesnt seem to be a special Mac one, bummer
<PhantomHelix> except for the PPC one
<Guest53149> The MACs are normal computers with different bios right?
<Guest53149> That's why they aren't compatible
<PhantomHelix> no thats not it Guest53149, this image http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso id formated a little differently so it can mount in OS X
<PhantomHelix> i was looking for the same deal for kubuntu but i guess it dont exist
<Guest53149> Oh, OK
<OerHeks> funny, 13.10 sausy has it > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/saucy-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<PhantomHelix> oh nice lol
<PhantomHelix> wonder if that was just a derp hahaha i kid i kid
<pac4me> hello
 * PhantomHelix hello there
<pac4me> bye bye
<PhantomHelix> uh.............
<ahoneybun> PhantomHelix: weird I know
<PhantomHelix> hmm, anyway, thanks for the help guys, its bed time for me, gn
<Guest53149> well thanks again guys. Goodbye ;-)
<ospi3> |kir
<ospi3> |kira: are you there?
<ospi3> |kira: came to check for Thunderbird Backup Exploder
<paul_reiser> I am having trouble connecting my HDMI to my TV. If I try to connect HDMI through my receiver, there is no feed. However, if I run it straight from my video card, it works fine. Thoughts?
<ahoneybun> receiver?
<BluesKaj> paul_reiser,are you using hdmi monitor out on the receiver to feed the tv?
<paul_reiser> yes
<BluesKaj> paul_reiser, my setup is different , since I don't hdmi inputs or outputs on my receiver , i feed the hdmi directly to the tv and the pcm/spdif audio out to the digital inputs on the receiver
<BluesKaj> you could loop the audio back to the receiver from the tv digital out instead , paul_reiser
<ospi3> BluesKaj: hi, any news of |kira and Thunderbird Backup Exploder?
<paul_reiser> Thats worth a try
<paul_reiser> thanks
<BluesKaj> both work here , Ive treis bothg setups
<BluesKaj> paul_reiser,^
<BluesKaj> tried
<BluesKaj> ospi3, that's first ive heard of Thunderbird Backup Exploder
<paul_reiser> well i recently switched from a desktop with windows 7 to a desktop with kubuntu 13.04
<paul_reiser> and my old setup worked fine with the same video card
<ospi3> BluesKaj: you were there with us yesterday, dont you remember?
<ospi3> BluesKaj: you said kira is a lurker...
<BluesKaj> eshlox, I may have been logged in , but I wasn't around for a lot of the time
<BluesKaj> ospi3,^
<BluesKaj> I don't see anything about it on google
<|kira> ospi3: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/importexporttools/ I was going to make something a lot like this standalone, but this does what I need, probably good for you too
<lorddelta> Hi, are there problems with the ppas? I was hoping to cross reference my info someone else; I'm having lots of crashes, and I can't submit the bug reports because drkonqi is crashing, and it doesn't seem its in my repositories...
<lorddelta> so I can't purge it and re-install
<ahoneybun> lorddelta: you can purge a ppa and then do a update and upgrade
<lorddelta> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa precise main is failing on update
<lorddelta> ahoneybun: what do you mean?
<lorddelta> Do I just remove the line from sources.list, update, and then do-over again?
<ahoneybun> that has no precise builds
<ahoneybun> you need to remove that ppa and add the kubuntu-backports ppa
<lorddelta> ahoneybun: but they exist (somewhere)?
<lorddelta> ah
<ahoneybun> then update and upgrade
<lorddelta> Sorry, its not like there's a manual anywhere stating this sort of stuff.
<ahoneybun> lorddelta: np that's why there is this irc channel :)
<ahoneybun> for support
<lorddelta> That's the sort of thing I wish we had notifications for; like you know, a system mail that we could read :)
<lorddelta> hmmm
<lorddelta> 'W: Failed to fetch https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/dists/kubuntu-backports/main/binary-amd64/Packages  The requested URL returned error: 404'
<lorddelta> what's the second part of the ppa?
<lorddelta> I just have this line: 'deb https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa kubuntu-backports main'
<ahoneybun> open up muon software center
<ahoneybun> go to settings and then software sources
<ahoneybun> and remove the ppa kubuntu-ppa
<ahoneybun> and add the kubuntu-backports ppa
<ahoneybun> look in the other software tab
<ahoneybun> for the ppa's
<ospi3> |kira: yes this should be it i think: "export of all messages in single files (eml or html or plain text format or CSV), with attachments and an index"
<ahoneybun> how are you doing there lorddelta?
<lorddelta> ...hmm...I didn't know about muon, but it doesn't seem to work after I type in the password for software sources...
<lorddelta> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports <-- Is that the right deb perhaps?
<lorddelta> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backport
<BluesKaj> ahoneybun, I'm peeved at the lack of intgration between the software sources in muon and the /etc/apt/sources.list..updating after making changes in the sources list aren't reflected the sources listed in muon
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: even after a sudo apt-get update before starting Muon?
<BluesKaj> yesd
<ahoneybun> lorddelta: weird
<lorddelta> 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backport
<lorddelta> Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backport) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.'
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> no no
<ahoneybun> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-backports
<ahoneybun> sorry
<BluesKaj> one has to manually enable the sources in muon , altho they are listed in muon when added in the sources.list
<lorddelta> still complains about my internet connection
<lorddelta> >_>
<lorddelta> which I'm clearly using
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: weird
<BluesKaj> after runing the update
<BluesKaj> yeah
<lorddelta> Hmm I'm gonna revert to adding stuff straight to the sources.list and seeing what works...
<ahoneybun> lorddelta: lets start from just the software that came with the release
<ahoneybun> your on 12.04 right?
<lorddelta> Yup
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> it is /kubuntu-ppa/backports
<ahoneybun> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<lorddelta> Btw I added
<lorddelta> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu precise main to my sources.list, ran an update, apparently their GPA key has changed...
<lorddelta> GPG
<ospi3> |kira: thank you
<lorddelta> ...hmm the ppa worked this time :D
<lorddelta> not sure why but hey!
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> I would like to know why though
<lorddelta> maybe its what BluesKaj was talking about?
<ahoneybun> maybe
<ahoneybun> lets remove the ppas other then the backport one
<ahoneybun> and then so a sudo apt-get update and upgrade
<lorddelta> I've only got these ppas with "kubuntu in them"
<lorddelta> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu precise main
<lorddelta> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu precise main
<lorddelta> And the update was successfull!
<lorddelta> O.o
<lorddelta> And there are the updates
<lorddelta> 107 of them lol
<lorddelta> heh konq is one of them, good :)
<ahoneybun> good
<ahoneybun> ok so you are good?
<lorddelta> I should be! I'll stick around if drkonqi keeps acting up but I suspect this will fix lots of things
<ahoneybun> ok great :)
<lorddelta> Thanks!
<ahoneybun> np!
<BluesKaj> lorddelta, yes updating upgrading and even dist-upgrading , every week or 2 can help keep packages stable , also an autoremove and autoclean is also good practice mevery few weeks
<BluesKaj> ok , I'm off ...enough for one day
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: see ya!
<lorddelta> BluesKaj: I know, I try, I'd been getting a message about bad updates for a bit, I just didn't realize it was the kubuntu repository that had failed. Hence all the updates.
#kubuntu 2014-06-02
<TheFakeazneD525> SamwiseGamgee: ah, then idk...
<TheFakeazneD525> Maybe format as NTFS? idk if that's compatible with the ext4 trashcan thing
<SamwiseGamgee> I can just cut the files out
<TheFakeazneD525> because there isn't a windows driver for ext by default
<SamwiseGamgee> Now I have a problem with my printer
<SamwiseGamgee> I have had this problem before and I can´t remember how I solved it
<SamwiseGamgee> the printer is not printing anything, even though the print job is processing
<TheFakeazneD525> Printers aren't my feild...
<TheFakeazneD525> field
<TheFakeazneD525> try askubuntu.com
<SamwiseGamgee> The document print status says the user and file name is unknown
<SamwiseGamgee> and the time is unknown
<SamwiseGamgee> the job priority is set to 50
<SamwiseGamgee> Where is the CUPS channel?
<SamwiseGamgee> I have a problem with my printer.  The printer is not printing anything, even though the print job is processing.  This is the 27th job I tried to print.  The printer job priority was set to 50, so I changed it to one, but that did not fix the problem. The document print status says the User, File Name, and Time submitted are all unknown.  The status is held.  The only thing Kubuntu recognizes is the Printer model and the siz
<soup-n-sandwich> t
<soup-n-sandwich> Guys why doesn't Muon Discovery  software center find all the packages that are available?  Example: searching for "kubuntu-restricted-addons" show no results what so every.  Why is this?
<soup-n-sandwich> msg NickServ soup-n-sandwich <LimIted12!>
<tsimpson> soup-n-sandwich: the Discover app is for installing "applications", like the ubuntu software centre. you can install the "muon" package to get the package manager version (also change your NickServ password;)
<soup-n-sandwich> tsimpson: ahhh. Ok thanks
<SamwiseGamgee> Iḿ having trouble numbering my pages using LibreOffice Writer
<SamwiseGamgee> I used Insert > Fields > page number  But it´s putting the number in the wrong place on the page regardless of where the cursor is
<SamwiseGamgee> LibreOfficeWriter is also getting the page numbers wrong and putting them on the wrong pages
<SamwiseGamgee> I can´t get the cursor to go to the top corner of the page, either
<SamwiseGamgee> is there a better way to number my pages before I print them?
<qdata> what I do is turn on footer, then place cursor there and insert Fields -> Page Number, then highlight it and use the button on the top to put it on right
<qdata> better to do early on, like when initially setting up page formatting because afterwards everything can/may reflow
<Voyage> I have ubuntu server, I want to install kubuntu desktop on it. How can I do that?
<tsimpson> just install the kubuntu-desktop package
<valorie> `sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop`
<valorie> or right, use Muon, apper, synaptic
<valorie> whatever you like
<tsimpson> ^apt-get
<Voyage> valorie,  actually, kubuntu desktop is needed to run muon , apper, synamptic and i am trying to install kubuntu desktop
<valorie> I prefer the cli often anyway, since it is fast and direct
<tsimpson> you don't need kubuntu-desktop to run muon etc, just a graphical server and the libraries the program needs
<valorie> synaptic certainly does not depend on Kubuntu-desktop
<valorie> it's GNOME software
<valorie> that's the beauty of the ubuntu family
<valorie> we all can run one another's software
<TheFakeazneD525> hi valorie
<TheFakeazneD525> also, Voyage, I recommend Muon over Synaptic
<TheFakeazneD525> its much, much better
<valorie> me too
<TheFakeazneD525> plus, it doesn't lock up apt or dpkg when running
<valorie> some still prefer synaptic, which is fine -- I used to use it
<valorie> now I much prefer muon
<Voyage> TheFakeazneD525,  ok
<lordievader> Voyage is running a Ubuntu server I guess he is trying to say that he doesn't have X and therefore cannot run a gui ;)
<valorie> sure, which is why I suggest the cli command s/he needs
<valorie> I would miss my pretty kubuntu gui!
<valorie> but I do like cli commands for lots of stuff
<qdata> server has a text based package manager called Aptitude I seem to recall
<qdata> sudo aptitude to start, only played with server very briefly quite some time ago so maybe that's cjanged since then
<TheFakeazneD525> qdata: apt-get too
<valorie> now you can use just `apt`
<valorie> instead of `apt-get`
<valorie> at least with `install`
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<m4v> updated to 14.04 today, the network widget thinks that my desktop is a mobile phoe (has the typical wireless, mobile broadband and airplane mode stuff). Can I remove all that stuff?
<m4v> s/phoe/phone/
<BluesKaj> m4v, that's part of networkmanager's options for airplane mode , mobile broadband etc for laptops
<BluesKaj> m4v, if you're using ethernet then just ignore them
<CodePulsar> How can I close KDE IM Messenger?
<CodePulsar> Can't find any quit / exit /close button/menu item / option
<CodePulsar> really annoying
<FlashDel> hi folks! I got a problem, i installed a fresh kubuntu 14.04 on a notebook, with a crypted lvm system. If i boot i get the error "/scripts/local-top/cryptroot line 1 can't open /dev/mapper/myvg-root no such file or directory" and the system won`t boot. I tried to boot with  a rootdelay=10, but that didn`t help either. Can somebody help me please?
<CodePulsar> nevermind
<CodePulsar> FlashDel: You choose to encrypt the LVM volume at installation time ?
<FlashDel> CodePulsar: yep, everything installed from scratch
<CodePulsar> I had a similar problem but on a non LVM ecnypted volume , where I didn't see the swap partition to due faulty /etc/fstab
<CodePulsar> FlashDel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/1273261
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1273261 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "Cryptsetup error during boot: /scripts/local-top/cryptroot: line 1: can't open /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: no such file" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CodePulsar> FlashDel: not sure you can boot in run level 1 if cryptsetup fails
<FlashDel> CodePulsar: i read about that bug as well, but there it is said that the system boots up, my system just stops there
<FlashDel> and i am not dropped into a shell, it just stops :-(
<CodePulsar> FlashDel: try to change the grub kernel line and add 1 or 3 to it
<CodePulsar> and then boot
<FlashDel> ok i will try that
<FlashDel> CodePulsar: it won`t boot into runlevel 1 or 3 :-(
<doctorpepper> hi guys !!
<CodePulsar> FlashDel: Try to see if other people are having the same problem on Google or try to ask in #ubuntu also, I would help but I have a deadline in 2 hours
<doctorpepper> can anyone please help me , i have an issue kde notification  for a month or so  i no longer get updates notification on kde
<m477> hello I am going to install windows and kubuntu on the one disk, is it proper way to crypt both partitions by truecrypt?
<KINGSABRI> Hola Guys
<KINGSABRI> I've dual monitors and Need to make the second monitor possition is above,
<KINGSABRI> when I do it from System Settings Display configurations, It make it one long screen
<KINGSABRI> I need it like it was on right/left possition , not long it's another screen with deferent background/settings
<Walex2> KINGSABRI: that is possible in various ways, but no clear how you really want it.
<Walex2> doctorpepper: you can check the notifier configs, or perhaps the notifier daemon does not get started.
<Walex2> doctorpepper: check the services panel
<doctorpepper> Walex2: thanks  now it works
<KINGSABRI> Walex2: When I put 2nd monitor possition on the right of the main one, it works normally , but if I put it above it getting long screen includes both monitors
<KINGSABRI> Walex2: I need 'above' possition act normally which is sparate screen
<m477> I am moving from 12.04 to 14.04 which files should I backup to save "system sesion"? just whole /home is enougtt?
<TheFakeazneD525> m477: Hmm, if you wait a bit, 12.04 LTS will auto-upgrade to 14.04 LTS
<m477> TheFakeazneD525: I dont want to w8, I have to format whole disc to add partition and install win
<TheFakeazneD525> well, m477 I guess saving just the .kde folder in your home dir should work
<TheFakeazneD525> but you should probably save the whole home dir
<m477> TheFakeazneD525: why just .kde?
<TheFakeazneD525> as well as a list of pacakges, repositories, and other things you've changed
<TheFakeazneD525> m477: that would be the bare minimum to save most settings, as Kubuntu uses mostly KDE components
<m477> oh
<TheFakeazneD525> but, for the smoothest transition, do the other things too
<bprompt> *cough*  /etc/apt /etc/defaults   /var/apt/cache/archives *cough*
<bprompt> *cough* /var/cache/apt/archives *cough*
<TheFakeazneD525> ty
<BluesKaj> bprompt, just come out with it, no need to "cough"
 * bprompt zips ~ whole folder often 
<bprompt> hehe
<m477> TheFakeazneD525: but repos. will be changed on new distro ( I suppose), but any files outside /home file will be useful to copy?
<TheFakeazneD525> the package list
<TheFakeazneD525> go to muon, not muon discover, but muon package manager
<TheFakeazneD525> and click on file, then save installed packages list
<m477> TheFakeazneD525: I saved  dpkg --get-selections to have packages list
<TheFakeazneD525> oh ok
<TheFakeazneD525> hmmm, I guess what bprompt mentioned as well then
<bprompt> I usually keep the apt/archives empty, but whenever installing anything, I grab the .deb files, then "clean" it
<m477> TheFakeazneD525: can you explain to me what does mean these paths
<TheFakeazneD525> those paths contain certian configuration files and the like
<bprompt> m477:   usually the one folder you cannot do without though is ~, that has all kde configuration changes and all apps changes, including bookmarks and browser addons
<bprompt> 2 folders you can do without are ~/.cache and ~/.thumbnails though
<bprompt> and those 2 folders can be sizable
<m477> so should I save also files from that paths or so?
<m477> sorry guys I am getting a little bit  confused
<m477> I am not sure what should I do with these paths  /etc/apt /etc/default   /var/apt/cache/archives,  /var/cache/apt/archives
<m477> also I dont have   /var/apt/
<m477> bprompt: are you sure that these .debs will be useful for me when I go from 12.04 to 14.04 (/var/cache/apt/archives)
<bprompt> m477:     how much is there btw?     800mbs?   have you ever done some archive cleanup for stuff you've installed?
<bprompt> m477:    they're useful IF the 14.04 doesn't go as smooth as you'd expect, then you can reinstall stuff and you don't have to redownload them
<m477> bprompt: no
<m477> /var/cache/apt/archives has 1.4 GB
<bprompt> m477:   then likely 1.4gb is stuff you've installed and are still installed, and also stuff you installed and removed, since removing a package doesn't get rid of the .deb package in the apt/archives
<bprompt> whenever I install stuff and keep it, I grab those .deb files and archive them in my own folder, stuff I removed, I simply get rid of the .debs
<m477> ok
<m477> but now do I need something to do with these paths
<m477> copy any files or something
<m477> I see /etc/apt has some sources lists
<m477> but for example /etc/default
<bprompt> well
<m477> ok I just copied these /etc/default and apt
<bprompt> I back those up because I add PPAs, and those get added to the /etc/apt/ folder as a sources.d entry or inside sources.list file    so I don't have to refetch the PPA
<m477> I got already list of packages installed so I suppose I dont need this from /var/...
<bprompt> and I also backup /etc/defaults because I usually may make manual changes to "grub" or some other app
<m477> I dont ;p
<bprompt> m477:    yeap, that will do, I'm thinking the reinstalling wouldn't download .1.4gbs of .debs... so say likely about 700 or 800mbs and those can be refetch quickly enough depending on connection
<m477> ok
<bprompt> as I said, for me is simple, since I can reinstall kubuntu and I just install stuff from my .debs using a glob, ->   dpkg -i *deb;   or such
<keithzg_> Another day, another kernel oops. Le Sigh.
<m477> bprompt: ok, thank you if I won't be a problem for you, could you give me also a hint how to partition a disc to install windows and linux on one hdd?
<m477> for example I am not sure if I should make /boot partition (ext2)
<BluesKaj> no need for a /boot
<m477> or it is obselete aproach
<m477> and windows should be on the beginning of disc?
<bprompt> m477:     they easier way is, install windows first, then install linux :), grub will add itself to the bootarea adding windows, for partitioning..... well, I have windows using up 30gbs, you can do more, one primary partition, then 2 more partitions, one for linux and one for the swap file
 * keithzg stares at https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Zdljw0xAxQw/U4zTgGmZyCI/AAAAAAAAFpw/mVd4r9mIoNU/w1375-h774-no/IMG_20140602_134141743.jpg and appreciates that, if Kubuntu is going to constantly lock up, at least the exact error is interestingly varied.
<bprompt> m477:     windows can use any partition on the disc, the 1st partition limitation that was back in windows98, xp and up do ok on any partitition, though I use the 1st partition for the win64 anyhow
<m477> one primary for windows and the 2 more for what? for kubuntu I make root ~20GB, swap 8 GB (the same as ram, but I am not sure if it is nessessery)
<zorvalent> hi everyone, can someone tell me why isn't snyaptic using the same theme that the rest of the system uses?
<zorvalent> I know that it has something to do with gtk and root user
<zorvalent> or is it gtk3?
<zorvalent> I tried linking themes folder, creating a gtkrc-2.0 file in root folder
<BluesKaj> m477, you might want to consider separate partitions for kubuntu  / and /home, then you can just install a new kubuntu to / the next release
<m477> bprompt:  can you tell me what for  2 more partitions?
<m477> BluesKaj: yes I always split / and /home
<BluesKaj> m477, ok
<m477> but  I dont know which set primary or extended
<bprompt> m477:    ohhh yes... you want to split  that....so 3 more partitionns then :)    / /home and the swap area
<bprompt> m477:   you can make all 3 primary
<m477> what's the difference then
<m477> As well the order of them doesnt make any difference?
<rberg_> you can have only 4 primary partitions.. if you need more you need to make extended partitions
<rberg_> err 4 per disk
<m477> I am asking cuz I heard it does
<bprompt> m477:     will you be using mbr and bios?    as opposed to efi and gpt setup?
<bprompt> m477:    the ol` bios/mbr combo, does have a limitation of 4 primary partitions,  yes
<linuxguy78957> keithzg: Well, looking at your picture, you have an MSI mainboard.  That's about all I can gather.
<linuxguy78957> My Linux Mint 16 KDE system fails to boot every other time I push the power button, due to a propreitary Nvidia graphics driver.
<linuxguy78957> Got any special drivers installed?
<linuxguy78957> (keithzg)
<m477> bprompt: sorry I dont know what is mbr and gpt setup, I will install this from USB driver
<m477> otherwise from CD
<bprompt> m477:     then I gather is safe to say you're using the older bios/mbr   so yes, 4 primary partitions per fixed disk, then again, you can always make an extended partition and make many logicals in it
<keithzg> linuxguy78957: No special drivers other than VirtualBox; I haven't tried leaving it on with the virtualbox service stopped, but it's definitely crashed without a VM running. Have updated the crappy MSI motherboard's firmware to the latest revision, have done likewise for the SSD it's running from, and have acpi=off in my boot line. Have run memtest, no errors. Running out of ideas :(
<m477> bprompt:  honestly I dont know if I have bios or efi, so long I havent used it
<bprompt> m477:    rule of thumb, if you dunno, then is BIOS :)
<m477> if it change anything I can reboot
<linuxguy78957> m477:     If you have a mac, or a computer with a Windows 8 sticker on it, it's probably EFI.
<bprompt> kinda like, if you had efi, you'd know it
<m477> linuxguy78957: no
<m477> I have sticker UBUNTU :P
<m477> and it is not mac
<m477> probably I have bios but also I have some diagnostic hardware app which confused me
<m477> nvm then
<BluesKaj> m477, how old is the machine, if less the
<BluesKaj> than 4 yrs , most likely UEFI
<m477> BluesKaj: 2 years I think
<bprompt> hmm
<m477> but what it changes?
<bprompt> m477:     and you plan to install win vista or up?
<m477> win7
<m477> and kubuntu
<bprompt> m477:    then you can install both, win7 and kubuntu in EFI mode.... and format the hard disk as a GPT type, and that doesn't limit you to only 4 primary partitions, I don't recall the actual number, but pretty much you can have as many partitions as you want in EFI mode
<bprompt> as many primary partitions that is
<BluesKaj> I just used legacy mode and installed W7, then kubuntu, of course i wiped the drive clean before doing any partitioning
<BluesKaj> UEFI is a pita IMO, but that's me.  m477 you may want to go the EFI route
<m477> I dont know what is GPT, I always install OS in the same way
<m477> I suppose I dont have EFI
<mirac> Hi guys!
 * keithzg waits on pins and needles for his system to kernel panic/oops/gpf again :*(
<mirac> I am using Kubuntu 14.04 LTS yet. It's great distro for me. Also, I'm KDE fan :)
<m477> I can do logical partitions then I can have more than just 4 so where is the big deal?
<mirac> I guess no one cares.
<keithzg> mirac: We're just all in silent agreement ;)
 * keithzg loves KDE, it's the Linux kernel that appears to be trying to drive him to insanity at the moment
<BluesKaj> m477, agreed, but I suppose the GPT setup has some other advantages
<BluesKaj> which I'm not aware of :)
<keithzg> GPT sure seems to boot hella fast. And it is far more resistant to breaking boot order if I swap which SATA port the device is plugged into or such. In fact, it shows up as a discrete boot option even if I just plug into an entirely different (but still UEFI) machine.
<rberg_> GTP allows for disks greater then 2TB.. thats an advantage
<BluesKaj> maybe for some, but in my case there's no need for humungous drives. A 1TB outboard suffices for our media
<keithzg> Ahahahahahaha yeah my days of 1TB fitting everything died almost a decade ago...
<keithzg> Even just my CDs all ripped to FLAC . . .
<BluesKaj> I'm a home user so having to email 60K emails in a db isn't a requirement
<BluesKaj> keep
<m477> BluesKaj: can you explain what is GPT?
<BluesKaj> I stilll use my cdp and TT in our audio setup
<keithzg> But seriously now, anyone have any ideas about resolving my daily kernel panics? It's really getting me down at work.
<BluesKaj> m477, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<rberg_> keithzg: do you have a paste of dmesg?
<BluesKaj> well, enough for one day,,other stuff to do
<keithzg> rberg_: Annoyingly, it never seems to write anything to /var/log/dmesg, so past dmesg's don't contain the crashes. I have been morbidly keeping a photo album, however: https://plus.google.com/photos/113666599828229080528/albums/6020435407007692433?authkey=CN2Z5LXXhM2RMw
<keithzg> That it fails to write anything to dmesg makes me wonder if the issue is somehow connected to seeing/accessing storage.
<rberg_> keithzg: it couldn't hurt to turn debugging up. and that may give more info.. "echo 9 | sudo tee /proc/sysrq-trigger"
<keithzg> rberg_: Hmm. Thanks, done; hopefully it yields something informative next crash.
<rberg_> also read the output of dmesg carefully.. there can be clues hidden in there even before a crash
<keithzg> Fair enough, and yeah, I have been looking, although the only thing that stood out to me has been a large list of "systemd-udevd[517]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE: Invalid argument"
<keithzg> Hmm. In my current dmesg ( http://paste.kde.org/pyliuqmmk ) I do see a bunch of "PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009f000-0x0009ffff]". Has resume/suspend functionality infiltrated despite my desire to never use such features?
<keithzg> Or maybe that's just the onoard graphics. Yeah, that's probably all it is.
<keithzg> Hmmm. What built-in power management might lurk despite not running a desktop environment? I've gotten this crash with even LightDM turned off, so I wonder if there's some silly auto-suspend or such that I'm running into now, that got enabled by an update or dependency along the way.
<rberg_> this stands out to me "ACPI Exception: AE_BAD_PARAMETER, Thread 57245696 could not acquire Mutex"
<keithzg> Hrmmm. But ACPI is off, theoretically.
<doctorpepper> hi guys !!!
<bprompt> allo
<doctorpepper> Riddell:  are you here ?
<Riddell> doctorpepper: hi
<doctorpepper> hi Riddell, how are you ?
<Riddell> I'm mostly awesome thanks
<doctorpepper> is wanted to kown  if  it was possible to get  the plasma-nm applet on kde 4.13 (kubuntu 12.04.)  the qml version .
<Riddell> doctorpepper: we only package the kdelibs version for now, kf5 version will be coming soon
<doctorpepper> well actually i ve seen  the qml version of the kde networking applet on other distro  that dont provide kf5
<doctorpepper> i am actually talking about the same applet that  kubuntu 14.04 have
<doctorpepper> Riddell:  what can i do ?
<MrDiemme> Hi
<MrDiemme> Good Evening... I have a problem when i try to install Kubuntu on my PC
<doctorpepper> Riddell:  it actually avalaible on 13.10 also
<MrDiemme> I want to install the last version, but an error has occourred
<doctorpepper> and as far as i know kf5 is not available on 13.10
<doctorpepper> MrDiemme: what is the error?
<MrDiemme> Aftyer the download, the message "Could not retrieve the required installation files" appear on the screen
<MrDiemme> This is the log file
<MrDiemme> 06-02 22:27 INFO   root: === wubi 14.04 rev286 ===
<MrDiemme> ops, sorry
<MrDiemme> copy and paste is impossibile
<MrDiemme> any idea?
<doctorpepper> no, it never happened to me
<MrDiemme> I try a reinstallation, but the message is the same...
<MrDiemme> i have tryed in another partition but the message is the same again...i suspect the register
<doctorpepper> are you using wubi
<MrDiemme> i have used ccleaner for the registry clean without effect
<doctorpepper> riddell: .....
<MrDiemme> Kubuntu 13.10 has worked fine, and i have tryed to reinstall it but the message "Could not retrieve... appear again!!
<doctorpepper> i advise you  to do an installation from the kubuntu livecd  and do not use wubi
<doctorpepper> which version on windows do you have
<MrDiemme> Yep, i suppose this is the solution, but is strange how i can't install the old version...
<MrDiemme> I have 40Gb free in an unused partition...i try to install Kubuntu in this area... I afrai only th bootloader...
<MrDiemme> how i can dismount it if i want to remove Kubuntu?
<MrDiemme> I have 3 partition on my HD with 3 copies of Windows 7 64bit. In the 4° partition i can install Kubuntu, but i afraid only the bootloader,
<doctorpepper> well in situation i dont know if you can install as far as  iam aware  you need at least two partition for the installation
<doctorpepper> one for the system and one for the users data
<MrDiemme> Yes i know the problem...But i have a simply idea. To install another HD in my PC. On this HD i install Kubuntu. I can switch on and off that HD with BIOS and in that way i can resolve all the problems...I think this is only solution
<Guest79890> Frage: Ein "sudo nmap -sS localhost -p 445 --script smb-check-vulns.nse --script-args=unsafe=1" ergibt "regsvc DoS: VULNERABLE", was zu bedeuten scheint, dass der Samba nicht sicher ist. Meinungen dazu?
<MrDiemme> OK, thank you for your support Doctorpepper and sorry for my English. have a nice day from Italy
<doctorpepper> your welcome
<m477> how can I check if everything is ok,  when  at the ending of installation the  system was preparing  to reboot,  I plugged out usb stick, and I saw some errors or strange outputs on first shell level?
#kubuntu 2014-06-03
<odsent> http://bbsimg.ngfiles.com/1/15786000/ngbbs47dff4bbe1466.jpg
<m477> is it better to install apps by apt-get than muon?
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> have a strange locale setting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7577941/
<noaXess> i normaly have english language system, but with CH country settings...
<noaXess> i tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales  > http://paste.ubuntu.com/7577953/
<noaXess> but there is no en_CH locale..
<noaXess> any hint how to go back to en_US? also tried this sudo update-locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8 but: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7577958/
<valorie> m477: you should choose the method you like better
<valorie> muon uses apt "under the hood"
<m477> sometimes muon finds more results and sometime apt-cache, I noticed that
<valorie> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<valorie> as that second link advises, noaXess, what does `locale -a` output for you?
<valorie> I see no en_CH on my system
<noaXess> valorie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7578015/
<noaXess> yes.. i also no en_CH.. thats the strange stuff
<noaXess> and can't switch to en_US
<valorie> noaXess: scroll on down on that second link
<valorie> you can generate new ones, etc.
<valorie> I wonder if by use sudo dpkg, something was hosed
<valorie> you can actually see and edit the docs inside
<valorie> I'll have to say I've never messed with 'em
<noaXess> valorie: will first purge all locales that are not used..
<valorie> good luck
<noaXess> reboot
<noaXess> valorie:
<valorie> any luck?
<noaXess> valorie: strange..if i go to terminal with ctrl+alt+f1 and list locales.. it see en_US.. but inside KDE i have en_CH??!!
<valorie> passing strange
<valorie> you might ask in #kde
<valorie> nobody here at this $timeofday seems to be piping up
<valorie> although, you might want to check
<valorie> /etc/default/locale
<valorie> /etc/environment
<noaXess> already done..
<valorie> since that pages says there are two places
<valorie> and you now have two
<noaXess> more /etc/default/locale > LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<noaXess> more /etc/environment  > PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games"
<valorie> that last one is sorta nonsensical to me
<valorie> and did you try (Re-)Generating locales?
<noaXess> valorie: shure..
<noaXess> i can't do anything.. cause always same error..
<noaXess> this en_CH pack is strange..
<noaXess> valorie: strange.. i switched over kdes system settings/locale to german language, then i got de_CH in locale... now switched back to us langauge.. and now.. en_CH as locale settings.. is that cause i use eng langauge and country switzerland? i normaly do that.. since years..
<hateball> noaXess: are you witnessing changes since upgrades to 14.04 ?
<hateball> (I wasnt here from the start)
<valorie> noaXess: you have more chance of talking to Swiss or German users who also use english in #kde
<noaXess> hateball: yes
<noaXess> hateball: check this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7578135/
<noaXess> btw. good morning hateball ;)
<hateball> noaXess: perhaps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/+bug/1322968 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1322968 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "Changing country leads to invalid locale" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<noaXess> on another system with 13.10 i have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7578138/ so en_CH comes from country = switzerland, language = eng.. i think. so it's correct.. but seams on my upgraded 14.04 machine i have some strange behaviors
<hateball> there is a new kcm_locale in 14.04 from what I gather
<noaXess> seams changing to british english and switzerland as country can fix the problem..
<valorie> noaXess: glad you found a solution, but you might comment on that bug that hateball linked to
<noaXess> first i try to set specific LC_* variables.. maybe it helps..
<hateball> well, hope you solve it! *meeting time at work*
<noaXess> bbs.. reboot ;)
<noaXess> yeah
<noaXess> valorie, hateball: i think i got it.. to set the LC_* vars with update_locale LC_*=en_US.UTF-8 and so on
<noaXess> now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7578187/
<noaXess> hateball: can you give me the bug link again.. can't see it in pidgin history ;)
<valorie> [23:03] <hateball> noaXess: perhaps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/+bug/1322968 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1322968 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "Changing country leads to invalid locale" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<noaXess> valorie: thanks
<ronaldsmazitis> text/html decoder FOR PYTHON
<ronaldsmazitis> trying to do QT app with QWebView
<ronaldsmazitis> Required plugin could not be found - Python (v2.7) requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: text/html decode
<ronaldsmazitis> I have radio js application in page I want to use with it
<ronaldsmazitis> it works that error is infantile
<ronaldsmazitis> KDE is close to using QT everywhere so sorry for spam about this
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<alvin> How can I remove the notice that flashplugin-installer failed to download files? (I don't use/need flash and the flashplugin-installer package isn't even installed)
<BluesKaj> alvin, that's the browser checking to run flash content auto notifying you that no flashplayer is installed
<alvin> BluesKaj: No, it's not the browser. It's on login (a yellow lamp icon). The message also appears when flash is installed.
<BluesKaj> alvin, are you on ubuntu or kubuntu?, never seen that on kubuntu
<noaXess> thats now strange.. http://i.imgur.com/LTs3PEq.png
<noaXess> valorie, hateball..
<alvin> BluesKaj: Kubuntu
<alvin> BluesKaj: Finally, found it. https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?61853-Data-files-for-some-packages-could-not-be-downloaded Apparently, you can right-click the message
<noaXess> any hint.. why that happens with dolphin and libreoffice?
<noaXess> if i open the document directly from libreoffice, it works
<noaXess> same happens if i want attach such file with äöü to thunderbird..
<noaXess> my locale setting since upgrade are really messed up.. grrr
<BluesKaj> alvin, ok , good  info in case some other user decides to remove flash
<BluesKaj> flash is a fact of life.love it or hate it til HTML5 is finally adopted, totally
<noaXess> any hint about this http://i.imgur.com/LTs3PEq.png
<noaXess> current loale settings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7580214/
<noaXess> and locales: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7580217/
<ms52> Hi, does anyone know a good alternative to kmail? Some client that does not use akonadi?
<BluesKaj> ms52, thunderbird
<ms52> How well does it integrate with kde? I.e. new mail notifier etc?
<ms52> and I thought that the development of thunderbird stopped about a year ago?
<deanST> Yeh that was an announcment iirc. Good client though
<ms52> It is, I still have it on my windows machine. I will try it out.
<deanST> Saying that http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/24.5.0/releasenotes/
<ms52> ah, nice to see that there is still some work beeing done
<deanST> Yeh.. not sure if its just security updates but at least they being done
<BluesKaj> ms52, weel it works well here, been using it instead of kmail for years
<deanST> " No, Thunderbird is not dead. We have announced a change in the way we develop new features for Thunderbird. Nothing will change for individual and enterprise users: Mozilla will continue to support and maintain Thunderbird. To be more specific, Mozilla will no longer focus on developing innovations for Thunderbird but will keep it safe and stable. Mozilla will also provide all the infrastructure required for new, community-developed features to be integrated
<deanST>  in upcoming Thunderbird releases. "
<deanST> So just use it :)
<BluesKaj> I have 2 ISP provided email addresses and gmail all working in thunderbird , including those annoying MS "outlook" (hotmail) contracted providers, connected via thunderbird.
<deanST> Yeh I used it in Windows and Linux Mint for years. Its cool
<BluesKaj> kmail is a gamble in my experience, it segfaults after about a week on my amd pcs , haven't bothered trying on this intel laptop...no need for a database etc for my email setup
<ms52> my problem is not kmail itself, I actually really like it, but akonadi is a mess for me
<ms52> eats up all my CPU and IO
<BluesKaj> ms52, you disable akonadi
<BluesKaj> can
<ms52> yes, but for this I need al alternative to kmail ;-)
<noaXess> got it.. needed to also set LC_ALL to en_US.UTF-8
<BluesKaj> ms52, then use thunderbird as suggested
<ms52> which is what I am doing right now
<rcw2> anyone know how amazon authorizes devices? is it by hard drive mac address? http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201379910
<BluesKaj> ms52, then disable akonadi by typing akon in the kmenu searchbar and make sure the akonadi server is stopped
<ms52> I still need akonadi for my notes and some other stuff. For now I just deleted all my akonadi mail accounts, backed it up, removed the akonadi folders in .config and .local/share and rplayed my backup. Lets see how this works out.
<rberg_> ms52: I use kmail with a huge mail box. and find it gets weird after I expire a bunch of messages.. 'optimizing' the mysql tables seems to improve things
<ms52> rberg_: I tried the optimization route, too but I simply don't have the time anymore to do this - this is my office pc and it just has to work.
<rberg_> ohh I am not talking about tweaking mysql settings endlessly :)  I run 'mysqlcheck -o --all-databases -S $(find /tmp/akonadi* -name mysql.socket)' once and a while
<ms52> thanks! I just run it and it tells me for all tables: <table_name>     : Table does not support optimize, doing recreate + analyze instead
<nicklas_> hello, anyone knows the installed size of kubuntu and xubuntu, are there a big difference between them? been looking after the info on google, cant be found anywhere.
<nicklas_> so, if i install kubuntu instead of xubuntu, there wont be any difference in installed size? i mean xubuntu has lightweight apps, kubuntu does not?
<SternNL> Kubuntu with some software installed is here 10GB
<nicklas_> well, games and such? that is not bad at all
<nicklas_> i have a ultrabook, with 24 gb ssd and 700ich gb hdd, dont want the os to be too big, so i can fit it on the ssd, plus some games, and use the hdd as /home
<SternNL> no games installed here
<nicklas_> SternNL: so what software do you have installed other than basic?
<SternNL> an IRC client :)
<nicklas_> SternNL: :-P
<nicklas_> obviously
<nicklas_> are there any good qt docks?
<ubntu96> anyone here
<ubntu96> sexy
<ubntu96> chat
<TheFakeazneD525> wat
<CodePulsar> TheFakeazneD525: The chat is sexy, what part is unclear ? :-)
<TheFakeazneD525> :P
<BluesKaj> CodePulsar, uhmm dunno what your definition is of the word "sexy" , but my definition of 'sexy" certainly doesn't apply to this chat :)
<CodePulsar> BluesKaj: It depends ,if you add a background image with something sexy on it you make this chat sexy too :-)
<CodePulsar> I was trying to make a joke about what ubntu96 said
<CodePulsar> Don't know his reasons for calling this chat this way
<BluesKaj> he didn't even stay in the chat for 1 min
<lordievader> Good evening
<alin__> hy
<martinb> hi - i am trying to get the locale en_DE.UTF-8 running but something is not working as exspected. Konsole does not show umlauts and drag-drop files from Dolphin into google mail/firefox also fails with "file not found" since there are umlauts in the filename. already tried to generate the locale en_DE.UTF-8 with locale-gen but it doesnt work.
<martinb> umlauts itself are working fine in firefox and dolphin but not in konsole: äöü
<martinb> "doenst work generating" means it is generating a lot of de_* and en_* but not de_EN.UTF-8 - and i am using kubuntu 14.04 - more or less fresh installation.
<martinb> any ideas how to fix that ? locale says: http://paste.kde.org/p6orp3mjd  and locale-gen says: http://paste.kde.org/pc227btoc
<rcw2> any suggestions for freeing up space on root partition
<macram> hi
<macram> i have a problem when using not KDE apps like firefox
<macram> when I try to write characters like áéíóú, i get 'a'e'i'o'u
<bprompt> rcw2:    ran out of space?
<bprompt> rcw2:     move out your mp3s and movies from ~/ folder for one =)
<bprompt> to another partition that is
<rcw2> i had been storing things in /var/www/
<rcw2> gonna move some things to /home/Documents
<bprompt> well... that's still in the root partition though
<bprompt> unless /home is on another partition that is
<rcw2> bprompt, yes its separate
<rcw2> muon won't allow me to remove some eclipse packages
<rcw2> why would that be
<pozori> I tried the live and firefox url bar dropdown was ugly grey. any way to fix it?
<rcw2> 'cannot mark for removal'
<bprompt> rcw2:     ahemm.... ever emptied the apt-get cache?    check at /var/cache/apt/archives     anything there?
<rcw2> so, i ran out of disk space, and geany prompted me asking to reload a file.  i hit yes and it replaced the data with nothing.  this was a pretty important file with passwords.  any way to regain it?
<bprompt> rcw2:     well, where did the file load firstly?
<bprompt> I mean, if the file was loaded from somewhere, I gather is stored somewhere
<rcw2> bprompt, its on /var/www/file.txt ... its still there but empty of data
<rcw2> can i delete everything in /var/cache/apt/archives
<bprompt> pozori:     what do you mean?   a firefox theme?
<pozori> bprompt: no it is supposed to be white and it was oxygen grey
<rberg_> rcw2: yes the easy way is 'apt-get clean'
<rcw2> there is no 'undo' in geany for this it seems
<pozori> it isn't like that in any other KDE distro I've seen
<rcw2> rberg_, nice thanks
<bprompt> rcw2:     /var/cache/apt/archives is everything you've downloaded and installed, that includes packages that are still installed, and packages you removed... yes you can wipe all that, UNLESS you'd want to use it as back up for later reinstalls or so, like I do, but I copy those .debs manually per package I download, so the only .debs I have are the ones I keep installed
<rcw2> bprompt, ok, any thoughts on my geany q
<bprompt> pozori:    .. not sure what you mean. kde theme or firefox?
<rcw2> if the new file.txt hadn't been saved, i could have saved it as something else then photorec the old file.txt.  aside from that, any other ways to proceed?
<bprompt> rcw2:    can't say.... how did you load it firstly WITH the passwords?
<pozori> bprompt: start searching something in firefox. that dropdown is grey, yes?
<rberg_> bprompt: why archive all those debs when you can just download them again from the plethora of mirrors?
<bprompt> pozori:     in the search box nex to the address bar, nope, is white
<rcw2> bprompt, its just a file that was loaded in geany from last session.  because of the disk space issue, geany asked to reload the file, which is now blank
<pozori> hm
<rcw2> after i clicked on it
<rcw2> inside geany
<bprompt> rberg_:      for offline installs or say to include them in a live persistent storage for a live session, or so you don't downloaded them again :), of course if  you have dsl or faster connection, that won't matter much, but of course, front-side-bus speed is faster than the network connection... .thus is faster to install from local storage than a network storage, not always but often the case
<rberg_> ahh.. I take it to the extreme and run my own mirror (excluding universe)
<bprompt> pozori:     iirc   apps like firefox or geany or adobe reader  or others, do not use kde theming, they use gtk theming... so whatever you get in firefox comes from whatever gtk theme you have
<bprompt> pozori:    and that includes fonts as well as colors
<rcw2> rberg_, do you know if the apt-get clean process *writes* anything
<rcw2> to the disk
<rcw2> besides simple log file modifications
<rberg_> I dont think so.. besides the writes involved with deleting files
<keithzg> Hmmm. Well, this time it didn't crash outright, but getting back to work today my X server wasn't showing up, and instead I was getting soft lockups printed fairly constantly to the screen. Apparently started last night around 19:45 local time. http://paste.kde.org/ps0plhaoz#line-85
<keithzg> Was able to SSH in via my phone and tell it to reboot, although it didn't quite manage to; took alt+sysreq+REISUB to force it.
<genii> keithzg: Still working on that, I see
<keithzg> genii: Yup, sadly
<jimmy51v_> hello... i have a fresh kubuntu install and just downloaded a sourceforge project with  Perl scripts.  how do i run those?
<jimmy51v_> It says I need AppConfig, DBI, etc
<jimmy51v_> is there a parent package i can get that will get all of those?
<bprompt> jimmy51v_:     the .pl files?    you'd usually just run them :), they would call the Perl interpreter from within
<bprompt> jimmy51v_:     AppConfig and DBI   IIRC are perl packages and you can find those as you can find most at  ctan.org
<jimmy51v_> bprompt: sorry... question wasn't phrased well.  i call them 'perl ./whatever.pl' but they keep coming back with missing dependancies.
<jimmy51v_> bprompt: is that a repo i should add or osmething?
<bprompt> hmm shoot .. may not be ctan... one sec
<bprompt> cpan.org rather =)
<bprompt> jimmy51v_:     I think so.... haven't used as much myself
<bprompt> but cpan.org has most if not all perl packages
<rberg_> keithzg: does that system survive memtest86 over night?
<bprompt> jimmy51v_:    https://launchpad.net/~rsrchboy/+archive/cpan
<keithzg> rberg_: Haven't run it *that* long, although it did survive 2 hours. I suppose I could try that tonight.
<jimmy51v_> bprompt: hmm... ppa doesn't seem to be happy being added
<jimmy51v_> maybe it's because his newest is 13.10
<bprompt> jimmy51v_:    you mean it doesn't have a gpg key?    I don't think that matters much
<jimmy51v_> 404 on the ppa's.  i'm trying with cpanm now
<rcw2> i have some issue with geany.  sometimes it doesn't load my files automatically as it normally does time after time, and the graphics look slightly different
<rcw2> ah kubuntu only updates apps that were installed through apt-get right?
<rcw2> i set an icon for an app to run it as root (always), but it only does this once in a while, it seems
<rcw2> bug?
<claycorn> having a tough time running quake any help would be great
<claycorn> Missing data; see /usr/share/doc/quake/README.Debian
<claycorn> thats the message i get
<keithzg> claycorn: have you . . . installed the data?
<keithzg> Generally you need quake pak files in the right place.
<keithzg> You should probably read /usr/share/doc/quake/README.Debian as it implores you to, if you haven't yet.
#kubuntu 2014-06-04
<distressed> having hard time deleting kubuntu
<distressed> any help??
<m477> should I install on 14.04 XBMC Media Center as a basic media codec?
<valorie> I don't understand your question, m4
<valorie> oops, m477
<valorie> the media center is a suite of applications
<valorie> codecs are for various media formats, and probably `kubuntu-restricted-extras` is what you need
<m477> valorie: thanks for fast answer, but may I ask why just this one>
<m477> addons also are useful to install?
<valorie> not sure
<valorie> what's in it?
<valorie> !info kubuntu-restricted-addons
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-addons (source: ubuntu-restricted-addons): Commonly used restricted packages for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 20 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<valorie> well pff, that is no info
<m477> yes I meant it
<valorie> muon will show you what's in the package so you can decide
<valorie> sorry, gotta go afk again
<Roguehorse> Hello
<Roguehorse> When I start my computer in the morning I get this 20 x 30 pixel blob in the middle of the screen that says it's the plasma desktop in the tray - I'm not sure why this is starting
<Roguehorse> Has anyone else reported anything like this?
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> in 13.10 dolphin, if i moved over/marked a image i saw the dimensions of it.. now in 14.04 it's gone... any hint to reenable it?
<ztane> hi, I had setup autologin in KDE in 1304 already; now after some updates to trusty, I cannot get X session start at all, only get a message box about "/usr/bin/startkde -- not default session" and nothing is started, cannot see the whole message and so, any ideas on how to fix?
<ztane> maybe just lightdm.conf changes;
<ztane> no need to have autologin anymore
<ztane> hmm got the greeter screen, but it is the ubuntu default, not the kde greeter anymore
<ztane> hmm it says "unable to find /usr/bin/startkde", wtf?
<ztane> ahhh
<ztane> I have not installed kubuntu-desktop in full I gues
<ztane> *guess
<bseekins> Hello
<Guest54403> how do u change ur nick name
<valorie> !info phonon-backend-vlc
<ubottu> phonon-backend-vlc (source: phonon-backend-vlc): Phonon VLC backend. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 82 kB, installed size 334 kB
<lodrino> Buenos dias. perdonen si molesto. no habo muy bien Ingles. hay halguien que habla español?
<lodrino> Español
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lodrino> muchas gracias ubottu.
<lodrino> yo buscaba en Kubuntu porque uso Kubuntu y tengo un problema y no estoy seguro que en ubuntu-es me puedan ayudar
<hateball> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lodrino> muchas gracias
<dragonfly> i am trying to install kubuntu 14.04 dual boot with windows 7 . currently i have ubuntu 12.04 with windows 7, how do i upgrade ubuntu 12.04 to kubuntu 14.04 keeping windows intact? when i tried installing using bootable usb, and chose first option guided... it says it will install a separate partition.. please help..
<tanay111_> chose the last option  in installer menu...and chose the partion you want to install.....
<dragonfly> tanay111_:  but it says that it will install on entire hardisk.
<dragonfly> i cant see any windows partition in the after install graph
<dragonfly> tanay111_: kubuntu covers every thing using every other option except the first one
<tanay111_> i think you cant upgrade it to 14.04 from 12.04 directly.
<tanay111_> dragonfly
<tanay111_> from installer menu chose "Something else"..
<hateball> oh the dragonfly is gone
<hateball> why wouldnt they just upgrade from within the installation I wonder
<yossarianuk> I just don't understand how anyone can actually use unity - why is kubuntu so low on distrowatch.org....
<hateball> tanay111_: you can upgrade, altho not using regular release-upgrade until 14.04.1
<yossarianuk> cinnamon is ok - but its like a students cobbled it together in their spare time.
<tanay111_> hmm
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: distrowatch is not a good measure of Kubuntu's popularity
<shadeslayer> or for that matter, any distro's popularity IMHO
<apapapa> how do i set system wide proxy settings, i have put them manually in proxy system settings with http proxy ip and port, but still i am unable to access net from konsole, i am able to access internet using same proxy setting for browser though
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rcw2> had issues with kde parted, it aborted grow operations on two partitions.  suggestions?
<rcw2> also, sometimes there is no sound throughout the system afaik
<BluesKaj> rcw2, use gparted live cd/media to do your partitioning it's safer and more effective
<rcw2> oh
<rcw2> ?
<BluesKaj> that's been my experience
<rcw2> any thoughts on the sound issue?
<rcw2> can i reset the drivers somehow
<rcw2> without rebooting
<BluesKaj> what's your audio chip in alsamixer?
<rcw2> no-show
<BluesKaj> upper left
<rcw2> there's some issue, saying 'dummy output'
<BluesKaj> in alsamixer
<rcw2> gnome alsamixer is blank
<rcw2> nothing showing
<BluesKaj> why gnome alsamixer?\
<rcw2> BluesKaj, didn't find a kde one
<BluesKaj> run aplay -l , pastebin it
<BluesKaj> rcw2, the kde alsamixer is default on kubuntu-desktop
<rcw2> maybe theres a software conflict then http://pastebin.com/9r8uu6Yq
<rcw2> you think?
<BluesKaj> if you're still running gnome/ubuntu then #ubuntu is the place toi ask
<rcw2> its kubuntu
<rcw2> strange, muon is not allowing me to remove some packages
<BluesKaj> rcw2, then remove gnome-alsamixer, and then run, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , there will be no output if the driver loads proiperly. Then run, sudo alsa force-reload, if you want to reboot, but there's no guarantee that last command will stick
<rcw2> i think there might be a bug in kubuntu similar to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qapt/+bug/833058
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 833058 in qapt (Ubuntu) "Muon-updater doesn't ask for password" [Undecided,Fix released]
<BluesKaj> if you don't want to reboot
<BluesKaj> rcw2, use sudo apt-get remove gnome-alsamixer in the terminal
<hateball> rcw2: I have that bug, with regards to muon. So do it with apt-get instead
<chgonzalez> hi there
<chgonzalez> i have a problem with kubuntu 14.04
<chgonzalez> i've installed plasma active from repos
<rcw2> hateball, thanks for mentioning
<chgonzalez> and since then i can't use plasma-nm
<rcw2> BluesKaj, ok, doing that
<chgonzalez> and i've lost desktop notifications
<chgonzalez> running plasma-desktop from konsole i see this message:
<chgonzalez> Type NotificationDelegate unavailable
<chgonzalez> i've tried removing plasma-active packages and reinstalling all plasma related packages
<BluesKaj> chgonzalez, try reinstalling kubuntu-desktop
<chgonzalez> BluesKaj, i already do that
<reaper> can some one help me my ktorrent is not working
<hateball> !details | reaper
<ubottu> reaper: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<reaper> it dos not pick it up the ktorrent
<reaper> i tryed dowloading transmishion but its the same fire fox dos not pick it up
<BluesKaj> reaper, are you choosing the magnetic link or regular torrent file?
<BluesKaj> reaper, check the downloads arrow on firefox, you may have click on it to enable the torrentfile in ktorrent
<BluesKaj> especially if you use kickasstorrents site
<reaper> how do i do that
<BluesKaj> do you see the arrow pointing down on the right hand side of the menubar in FF?, that's the downloads library, open it to see if the torentfile is located there
<reaper> no its not
<BluesKaj> when you choose a torrent, does a dialog box open asking what to do with the file ?
<reaper> yes it dos but ktorrent is not there
<BluesKaj> do you get an option "open with" ?
<reaper> yes but makes me look for the file
<BluesKaj> then look for ktorrent in usr then bin , or /usr/bin/ktorrent
<BluesKaj> ok got errands to run ...BBL
<reaper> that woked thanks
<reaper> any one now whats the beast kde op system
<BluesKaj> reaper, what kind of question is that in the kubuntu chat, the answer is kubuntu of course
<alvin> I thought the answer was "a dragon" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konqi)
<BluesKaj> alvin, I think he meant operating system
<rcw2> how's grub restored in kubuntu 14.04
<hateball> !restoregrub
<BluesKaj> what did you do to grub?
<ubottu> Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<rcw2> my root is /sda5, so do i run grub-install /dev/sda5
<rcw2> or grub-install /dev/sda
<rcw2> BluesKaj, this happened during the kparted issue i might have explained earlier
<BluesKaj> then run sudo update-grub
<rcw2> rebooting to test
<hateball> Hmmm, when I cut/paste files through redirected drives in krdc in 14.04 it sometimes... does not copy the files, but it deletes them anyhow
<hateball> That's not really a nice behavior
<rcw2> BluesKaj, no, grub still doesn't show up.  i see Realtec PCI media error and then some PXE info
<rcw2> but i can boot from bash1 menu restore cd
<alin_> hello
<rcw2> its not recognizing the harddrive as bootable?
<hateball> you have to set the partition that has grub, to bootable
<hateball> easy to miss if you are fiddling about with gparted
<BluesKaj> rcw2, do you have a live cd OS? , if so use that to open a terminal and run sudo grub-install /dev/sdX , X being like /dev/sda or some such
<rcw2> BluesKaj, not 14.04 only 13.10 on hand
<BluesKaj> rcw2, no matter it will work
<rcw2> will try
<rcw2> BluesKaj, can't i run that now
<rcw2> grub-install
<BluesKaj> on live cd?
<BluesKaj> in the terminal
<rcw2> im in my normal OS, but as root, not user
<rcw2> but i see this grub-install: warning: File system `ext2' doesn't support embedding.
<BluesKaj> nope you can't run grub on a disk that's in use
<BluesKaj> youi have to run it in the terminal on a livecd
<rcw2> ah
<BluesKaj> or grub install at least, you can update-grub from the hdd , but install
<BluesKaj> not install
<rcw2> yeah, update-brug didn't work
<rcw2> from the hd
<rcw2> hdd
<BluesKaj> rcw2, that's because yopu lost grub when you were repartitioning
<rberg_> "nope you can't run grub on a disk that's in use" wait what? that cant be right
<BluesKaj> rberg_, I qualified it with "install grub" if you read on
<rberg_> so you cant install grub on a disk thats in use?
<BluesKaj> you can run update-grub, but not grub-n=install
<BluesKaj> grub-install
<rberg_> you can definitively reinstall the grub bootloader on a booted system
<BluesKaj> from a separate partition running a different OS
<BluesKaj> rberg_, perhaps you could tell us the method then, since your'e so definitive about it
<rberg_> sure.. so you are booted into the system directly and need to reinstall the bootloader?  and this is a msdos partition table or gpt with a grub-bios area?
<rberg_> also I dont know anything about working with other OS's.. so if you have windowds installed dont do this.. to install grub to sda you would run just ' grub install /dev/sda'
<rberg_> err ' grub-install /dev/sda'
<rberg_> with /boot mounted
<BluesKaj> dunno since he repartitioned and lost grub, so I advised him to run grub-install from a terminal on his live-cd
<rberg_> ohh is {s,}he booted to a live cd?
<BluesKaj> grub-install /dev/sdX , X being the partiton that grub was previously located
<rberg_> fwiw I just reinstalled grub on the system I am typing on "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" "Installation finished. No error reported."
<BluesKaj> rberg_, where would run grub-install from on a booted OS that doesn't have a grub installation, other than a live cd/media or a separate OS on the same HDD
<BluesKaj> rberg_, fine if you're already booted into an OS that had grub installed when you booted
<rberg_> ohh I thought you were booted already.. my mistake.. you can boot another linux os and chroot in the one you want to boot
<rberg_> you will have to bind mount proc sys and dev before chrooting
<BluesKaj> no, that's why he needs the livecd , well it amounts to the same thing , only more complicated using the chroot method
<BluesKaj> then there's boot-repair which also works quite well
<rberg_> ahh never used that.. I should check it out
<BluesKaj> B-R saved my setup a few times already
<rberg_> I have a pxe / nfsroot setup over here.. so not totally typical
<BluesKaj> as long as you know where grub was installed, then most likely the livecd with terminal will reinstall grub easily enough
<rcw2> BluesKaj, ?
<rcw2> sorry, i tried that but it gave an error about being impossible :o
<rcw2> something about /boot/...
<BluesKaj> something about doesn't help me
<BluesKaj> rcw2, what did you repartition and for what reason , we need more details
<rcw2> BluesKaj, i have sda2 which contains sda5 (root) and sda6(home).  i was just trying to grow both sda5 and 6, but got errors, then grub menu was gone
<rcw2> i also deleted a couple other older installations that were on sda2 under different partitions
<BluesKaj> rcw2, do you have windows installed anywhgere on theat drive?
<rcw2> BluesKaj, i did, but i just deleted that partition
<rcw2> as well
<rberg_> any more info about the errors you got while growing the partitions?
<rcw2> rberg_, just generic kparted had errors...
<BluesKaj> thengrub got wiped out with the windows delete, most likely anyway
<rcw2> BluesKaj, hm, well given the info i gave you, where should the boot flag be, on sda2 or sda5?
<rcw2> and do you have more suggestions for restoring grub
<BluesKaj> just sda
<BluesKaj> get your partitons fixed first if you can, using gparted live cd, that's the best method IME
<rcw2> fixed?
<rcw2> what is wrong with them?
<BluesKaj> do you have them allocated etc and resized to your staisfaction before installing grub
<BluesKaj> satisfaction
<rcw2> BluesKaj, no, but i am dd'ing backups right now before i do that
<rcw2> do you think you will be around a bit?
<rcw2> a bit longer
<rcw2> can i dd while using the partition
<rcw2> the source partition
<BluesKaj> rcw2, http://www.forensicfocus.com/linux-dd-basics
<BluesKaj> BBL
<rcw2> Path ‘/boot/grub...’ is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<rberg_> is /boot mounted?
<rcw2> im trying update-grub method now, when i run update-grub -o what should i name the output file
<rcw2> rberg_
<rcw2> grub.cfg?
<rberg_> usually you run update-grub without arguments..
<rcw2> yeah but that didn't work last time
<lb> nickserv bill
<Guest522> hello
<rcw2> hi, it seems like windows was originally installed, then kubuntu added... the main partition is shown as msdos.
<rcw2> shouldn't matter though, right? how can i get grub going again
<rcw2> im in live cd and ive mounted the root drive and run grub-install there, but it says Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<BluesKaj> wrong path rcw2 , delete that /boot partition, then make it an ext and install grub to it's new device name
<rcw2> delete /boot on sda5?
<rcw2> delete the entire partition?
<rcw2> or directory?
<BluesKaj> why do you have a boot partition, there's no need
<rcw2> ok, i copied over the partition
<rcw2> how do i start up from there
<BluesKaj> copied ?
<rcw2> with dd
<BluesKaj> why?
<BluesKaj> you don't need a boot partition
<rcw2> well at first to have a backup but to start over outside the boot partition
<BluesKaj> no boot backup needed
<rcw2> how do i skip the boot partition
<rcw2> or must i delete it
<BluesKaj> delete it then reallocte it as an ext partition
<rcw2> can i just remove the /boot from fstab and not delete it
<BluesKaj> well you have enough information now to make a decision on your own
<BluesKaj> I'm finished with suggestions
<rcw2> BluesKaj: thanks for getting me this far
<BluesKaj> stop fooling with partitions if you aren't familiar with it, ask for help before doing so...that's my advice
<rcw2> that's what i want to do, stop modifying partitions and just have the machine go straight to the ext4 kubuntu partition, ignoring any windows bootloader if there still is any
<BluesKaj> is this machne 3yrs old or less?
<rcw2> yes
<rcw2> but the harddrive may be older
<BluesKaj> pastebin a screenshot of your partition table
<BluesKaj> kmenu>system>partition manager
<rcw2> http://ctrlv.in/341768
<rcw2> is that readable?  the font looks a bit unclear on my machine
<rcw2> here's a zoomin: http://ctrlv.in/341770
<rcw2> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> rcw2, as I suggested , run a livecd, open a terminal, sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<BluesKaj> then run sudo update-grub
<rcw2> BluesKaj: yes, i did that but i get the /boot/grub not readable error then you suggested i modify partitions.
<BluesKaj> rcw2, do you have gparted live cd , you can fix the sda /boot partititon by using the check/repair option
<rcw2> BluesKaj: yes, i used that to resize the drives.  any other info on check/repair before i boot into it?
<BluesKaj> the reason is you used dd to backup the partition and i'm sure the sizes werent't exactly the same from if to of , therefore the check option on those partitions youi dd'd
<rcw2> BluesKaj: so i might fix everything in gparted
<rcw2> without doing anything else
<BluesKaj> yes
<rcw2> question on dd?  why would the partition sizes need to be exactly the same
<lordievader> Because dd is a bitcopy utility.
<rcw2> brb
<BluesKaj> they are just copies atm , once they are rezised then they become actual partitions afaik
<BluesKaj> her messed up his partitions, not researching first how to do it correctly , now he lost grub , but can't install it because he's getting boot errors
<BluesKaj> he  messed
<BluesKaj> lordievader,^
<lordievader> Install it from a live-env.
<lordievader> Grub, I mean.
<BluesKaj> yup, that's what he was trying to do
<lordievader> Ah check.
<BluesKaj> the partititon table is messed up
<lordievader> Oeh, that is less. I've had that once. There is not really a simple way of getting that back. Supposedly this is easier with GPT disk since the partition table is in two places.
<BluesKaj> afraid he may have to sacrifice one of the logicals
<TBotNik> All, can not get movies to play on my kubuntu 12.04 LTS desktop.  Wrote this up at:  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/201626-video-player-2.html#post951814
<TBotNik> All, hope someone out here know how to unravel all the player/codec issues, cause never tried any AV stuff before!
<bprompt> TBotNik:    install     mplayer for one  and also install   ffmpeg and libavcodec
<bprompt> I think that'd include all or most codecs and any player using mplayer as their backengine will play the video
<rcw2> didn't see a release date for 14.10 on the wikipedia page
<rberg_> 14.10 is a date :)
<rberg_> or most of a date
<DarthFrog> October, 2014.
<DarthFrog> Ususally in the 3rd week of the month, if I recall correctly.
<genii> DarthFrog: ?
<genii> Oh, release day, yes.
<genii> Third Thursday of the month usually about 6pm GMT
<DarthFrog> Correct.
<DarthFrog> Which would be Oct. 20th this year.
<genii> I'll have to remember to book the release party venue again :)
<DarthFrog> No time like the present.  Do it, then it's done and off your plate.
<genii> Yup, true. I'm actually headed there tonight to watch the hockey game, I'll take care of it then.
<DarthFrog> Which game?
<genii> Kings-Rangers Game 1
<DarthFrog> I just reminded the wife about that, she responded, "Five o'clock and the PVR is set."  :-)
<TBotNik> All, Repeating request!! Can not get movies to play on my kubuntu 12.04 LTS desktop.  Wrote this up at: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/201626-video-player-2.html#post951814  All, hope someone out here knows how to unravel all the player/codec issues, cause never tried any AV stuff before!  Wilee-nilee, from the "#ubuntu" channel had me load the restricted extras with HOWTO at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats but loading
<TBotNik> these has not changed the operation of any of my loaded players.  Still getting all the original errors!  Also "bprompt" from the "#kubuntu" channel suggested I do a fresh install of mplayer, ffmpeg and libavcodec so did so with cmd "apt-get -f install mplayer libxine1-ffmpeg gxine mencoder mpeg2dec vorbis-tools id3v2 mpg321 mpg123 libflac++6 ffmpeg totem-mozilla icedax tagtool easytag id3tool lame nautilus-script-audio-convert libmad0 libjpeg-progs flac
<TBotNik> faac faad sox ffmpeg2theora libmpeg2-4 uudeview flac libmpeg3-1 mpeg3-utils mpegdemux liba52-0.7.4-dev libquicktime2".  I had to leave libavcodec off as it kept erroring with "not found", so do not have the right repository for this or it has been version superceded!
<TheFakeazneD525> TBotNik: alright
<TheFakeazneD525> I'm going to recommend you install phonon-vlc-backent
<TheFakeazneD525> d
<TheFakeazneD525> er
<TheFakeazneD525> sudo apt-get install phonon-vlc-backend --install-suggests
<TheFakeazneD525> then, configure Phonon to use VLC instead of GStreamer for backend
<TBotNik> TheFakeazneD525: What is repository, getting "Unable to locate package phonon-vlc-backend
<TheFakeazneD525> oh dear
<TheFakeazneD525> one sec
<TheFakeazneD525> TBotNik: oh, wait
<TheFakeazneD525> sudo apt-get install phonon-backend-vlc --install-suggests
<TheFakeazneD525> TBotNik: ^
<TBotNik> TheFakeazneD525:  I found cmd "apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 gstreamer0.10-gnonlin gstreamer0.10-sdl gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly totem-plugins-extra gstreamer-dbus-media-service gstreamer-tools ubuntu-restricted-extras ttf-mscorefonts-installer" at:  http://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2012/11/10/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04-lts-aka-precise-pangolin/
<TBotNik> Will that do the trick?
<TheFakeazneD525> well, if you must use GStreamer, I suppose...
<TheFakeazneD525> personally, I still recommend installing phonon-backend-vlc
<TheFakeazneD525> as VLC can play nearly anything
<TBotNik> TheFakeazneD525: I checked in synaptic and VLC was already install the the "phonon-backend-vlc" was listed so have it installing now.  I found a HOWTO at: https://wirejungle.wordpress.com/2010/08/10/switch-to-phonon-vlc-for-better-sound-in-kde/   Is this a good one to follow?
<TheFakeazneD525> Er, I don't have the time ATM to read it, but I have a quick guide...
<TheFakeazneD525> Open system settings, then click multimedia, then audio and video settings, and finally, click the "Backend" Tab
<TheFakeazneD525> then, prefer the VLC backend
<el_le> i recently installed an nvidia card + the drivers from their website. I installed kde-full on ubuntu, and it's freezing up when loading. which logs should i be looking at?
<TBotNik> TheFakeazneD525: Hey phonon installed so I went to:  'KDE Start' + 'Settings' + 'System Settings' + 'Hardware' + 'Multimedia' + 'Audio and Video Settings' and when I click the 'Backend' tab only GStreamer is available and there is not "ADD" option to bring in VLC!
<TheFakeazneD525> odd
<TBotNik> TheFakeazneD525: Any suggestions?
<TheFakeazneD525> well, then follow that guide you found...
<TheFakeazneD525> or try  running the command I posted
<TheFakeazneD525> sudo apt-get install phonon-backend-vlc --install-suggests
<TheFakeazneD525> in konsole
<TBotNik> Ah, thought I already ran the command from synaptic, but did not!
<TBotNik> Ah, thought I already ran the command from synaptic, but did not! Now I get "Latest version" when I run CLI
<TBotNik> Reopening the Setting dialog
<TBotNik> TheFakeazneD525: It was there now, but have to reboot, so will let you know if I make the round!
<el_le> so any one have an idea why i can't use kde with nvidia drivers?
<rcw2> using supergrubdisk.org i get to a prompt where i can type startx which starts my kubuntu as root.  are there options for startx to attempt to login as user
#kubuntu 2014-06-05
<emma> How do I turn off baloo_file_extr ?
<emma> Its using 100 percent of my CPU and I think its making my computer freeze
<Chaser> emma: Ask baloo to exclude your home directory from indexing. Goto Settings -> Desktop Search.
<rcw2> is there a recently installed programs list somewhere
<dk0r> when closing laptop lid (laptop connected to port replicator )4, kde .13.1 disables ALL screens including external displays. Any way to get an external display to be the primary display when the laptop is closed ( aka when laptop display is disabled) ??
<dk0r> correction: kde 4.13.1 on archlinux 3.14.5
<TBotNik> All, trying to write a BASH script to find any/all USB flash drives, using CLI of: a.) dmesg |grep -i 'SCSI device', b.) fdisk -l | grep sdd, and c.) df -h | grep dev to create exposure VAR containing a.) Flash Name, b.) Size, c.) Available Space, d.) Mount point.  Hope someone has some hints, cause been working on this a while and not getting where I want to go yet!
<valorie> TBotNik: why not just `mount`?
<TBotNik> valorie: Already have a mount script, but this is for manual backup process, to 64GB flash where backup incrementat pass file must be smaller than "Available Space" on the flash drive.
<valorie> ah, I see
<valorie> this isn't very kubuntu-specific; you might have better luck in ##linux
<valorie> also, there is a #bash
<TBotNik> valorie: Master script calls this script, which must have exposed VAR containing .) Drive Name, 2.) Drive Size, 3.) Space Available, 4.) Mount Point
<lordievader> TBotNik: Do you know it's uuid?
<lordievader> If so, I'd say you use that to mount it. Then you know everything you need to know (uuid + mount-point).
<hateball> blkid is nice to fetch uid, if one knows other parameters
<lordievader> Or the /dev/sdXY is one knows the UUID.
<alvin> TBotNik: Maybe you can do something with the udisks command
<ovidiu-florin> my guest account won't log in
<ovidiu-florin> what can I check?
<seth_> привет всем, есть тут те кто по Русски понимает? :)
<cornl_> russian
<seth_> в общем такой вопрос: мне нужно чтобы на компе с кубунтой была расшарена папка для того чтоб на неё могли скидывать пользователи винд, но папка должна быть доступна даже если пользователь не авторизован
<seth_> то есть есть я как пользователь кубунты, у меня в компе есть учётка, пароль рута знаю, нужно сделать так чтоб даже если я не авторизовался, то расшареная папка всёравно чтоб была доступна
<seth_> другим пользователям сети у которых винда начиная с XP до 7
<cornl_> 7
<seth_> повторил цифру... бот?
<seth_> 1
<seth_> 2
<seth_> нет, не бот :)
<seth_> help me
<seth_> I no speek English
<lordievader> !ru | seth_
<ubottu> seth_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cornl_> i dont speak russian
<seth_> dont... ok :) I dont speak english :)
<seth_> thanks
<cornl_> Я не совсем понимаю ваш вопрос
<cornl_> seth_: Вы хотите поделиться папку, что лишь некоторые пользователи могут получить доступ?
<seth_> простите за глупые вопросы, просто я новичёк в линукс, за то давно пользуюсь Виндовс
<seth_> ещё вопрос: все папки и файлы открываются с одного клика. мне это очень не удобно, хочу чтоб открывалось с двоёного клика, а одним просто выделялось, где это настроить?
<jubo2> y0 gens
<jubo2> Shukran Shukran for this awesome Debian-derived candy we call Kubuntu
<ikonia> ?
<jubo2> now that the mandatory thank-yous are out of the way: When is 14.04.1 coming out
<cornl_> shukran is arabic for thank you
<ikonia> ah
<jubo2> I have some f-ed up OS'es here and I want clean install everything
<ikonia> do you mean "broken" OS's
<jubo2> ikonia: yeahyeah.. when ain't compuutaaaaahs brokeh ?
<ikonia> any chance you could just talk "normally"
<ikonia> eg: "I have some computers with OS's that aren't working, I'm thinking about installing 14.04.1"
<jubo2> ikonia: jubo-jubo defies most norms
<jubo2> Ok.. I try that
<ikonia> than please stop and actaully try to communicate normally, rather than this silly talk
<jubo2> Hello and big Thank You to all who contribute pull requests to upstream people with pull priviliges
<jubo2> I have some OS here who seem to have attitude and technical problems and I want to install Kubuntu 14.04.1 on both the netbook and the laptop so I was wondering if there are any news about when it will be out ?
<Unit193> The first point release is due in August.
<jubo2> RMS speaks of software freedom and fails to mention all the poor software is locked up in jails inside of jails inside of jails while incapacitated..
<ikonia> jubo2: that's not really anything to do with this channel
<jubo2> hahaha.. proprietary and closed source _should_ be locked up in jail and poked with stick millions of times to see how it reacts if it reacts
<jubo2> but taking pauvre free software and horribly perverting it while it is incapacitated is really nasty
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with this channel
<ikonia> please stop
<jubo2> ikonia: 'k 'k.. no jubo-jubo ramblings for #kubuntu
<ikonia> thanks
<yossarianuk> Are there any 'easy' guides to authenticate with AD domains ?
<yossarianuk> the only way I have seen to 'easily' do it is with OpenSUSE/Yast....
<yossarianuk> is there an equivalent in kubuntu?
<ikonia> I'm not aware of a config tool that sets it up for you
<ikonia> but it's not that hard to do manually
<ikonia> depending on if you just want to auth against the hash, or if you want to actually be a domain member
<yossarianuk> its to become a member...
<yossarianuk> are there any guides out thefre ?
<yossarianuk> *there*
<alvin> Is there anyone here who knows whether the Plasma Active project is still active? The last Kubuntu version I can find with it is 13.04
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<tsimpson> alvin: perhaps #plasma knows
 * alvin will ask in #plasma
<alvin> That reminds me. I pre-ordered the Vivaldi tablet :-)
<Dragnslicer> alvin- #active doesn't seem to have any discussion, but commit messages come through pretty often. You can get daily images at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-live/
<alvin> Oh, didn't see that. I was looking at release. In #plasma they told me some good news. 'Active' will be integrated in Plasma Next (or 5). Project Neon should have an .iso I can test.µ
<Walex2> Trudko: there are a few others... Boinc however has the most popular
<Walex2> yossarianuk: authentication with AD is in theory very easy: just Kerberos. But you have to register the host and a few other annoying details/
<Walex2> yossarianuk: but there are many HOWTOs, including written by Microsoft themselves.
<jubo2> Is there a straight-forward way to enable both ethernet to hardline and WiFi interfaces and instruct programs to use one or other interface for their internetworking needs ?
<Walex2> jubo2: "straightforward" for some and not so "straightforward" for others...
<jubo2> I mean I have a HSPA+ modem with li-ion battery, WiFi hotspot with minimal ui
<jubo2> Walex2: I've been using Linuxen since '96
<jubo2> So I know some but not very much
<Walex2> jubo2: lots of people have 20-30-40-50 years experience and don't understand much of it :-) and not just in IT
<Walex2> jubo2: the big question is whether the wired and WiFi subnets are the same or distinct.
<jubo2> distinct
<Walex2> jubo2: if they are distinct as they should you can use routing metrics and routing rules to put some traffic on one and some on another.
<jubo2> the ethernet goes to ADSL box and the WiFi goes to HSPA+ modem
<jubo2> Walex2: that's not straightforward to me.
<jubo2> Walex2: where can I configure this "routing metrics"
<jubo2> /etc/something/something ?
<Walex2> jubo2: and how do you expect to do it other by routijng then? :-) You have somehow to classify traffic in "this goes here" and "this goes there".
<Walex2> jubo2: usually you attach them to default routes wherever they are configured.
<jubo2> Yeah.. That is what I want
<Walex2> jubo2: also most network configuration systems allow you to add static routes and you can attach metrics to them
<jubo2> I think I'm going to get the wireless 3.9G modem ( it's at 144€ /w 24 month interest free plan )
<alvin> There's also the (relatively new) Multipath TCP, but that requires the server to understand it too.
<Walex2> jubo2: as a rule buying the modem outright is a lot cheaper than buying it via a plan...
<jubo2> I just want irc to not squeal that I'm at my hardline location
<jubo2> Walex2: not in Finlan
<Walex2> alvin: one day, one day :-)
<yossarianuk> Walex2: thanks
<yossarianuk> Walex2: I personally hat e
<Walex2> and everybody will have switched to SCTP over IPv6 :-)
<yossarianuk> *hate* anything Windows related.
<jubo2> Walex2: what's SCTP
<Walex2> yossarianuk: you have to ask you MS-AD contact to create a "host account" for you, then you get the host keytab as usual, and then you can authenticate
<BluesKaj> jubo2, just ask to cloak your nick at #freenode if you don't want irc to see your connection
<jubo2> BluesKaj: doesn't work.. it just produces 3 lines of garbage to the channel: #1 joined #2 left for cloak change #joined with cloak on
<Walex2> jubo2: a new IP-based protocol with a number of improvements over TCP. But while it is widely implemented nobody uses it (usually chicken-and-egg)
<yossarianuk> Walex2: cheers - as mentioned the only way I have connected is via opensuse/yast - just a matter of 1. Open YAST and go Network Services -> Windows Domain Membership 2. enter domain 3. enter domain manager credentials
<Walex2> yossarianuk: that's cheating :-)
<jubo2> Walex2: ahaa i c. I'm placing my bets on http://MaidSafe.net to provide me with storage superior to legacy cloud systems for tens and tens of years
<Walex2> jubo2: that's optimistic :-)
<jubo2> hell.. I think it likely that many municipalities and even whole state start to rely on the MaidSafe as their primare storage media
<BluesKaj> jubo2, that's odd
<jubo2> the OS'es, the apps and the data can persist for hundereds of years in the MaidSafe network(s) if the "Tragedy of Commons" or some other threat does not materialize
<BluesKaj> jubo2, perhaps choose some different servers as default for your freenode connections
<jubo2> Check the 3-page paper on Self-Authentication -> https://github.com/maidsafe/MaidSafe/wiki/unpublished_papers/SelfAuthentication.pdf <- completely removes the need for the 3rd party to authenticate self to network and gain access to all keys and all encrypted chunks
<jubo2> pretty cool stuff ehh ?
<jubo2> MaidSafe cannot be DDoS per se
<jubo2> The optimistic routing will route around any efforts to DDoS
<jubo2> the optimistic routing also implements the feature that the more people want to download a said file or said directory the faster the download gets for all who've not speed constrictions in their Interweb connection
<jubo2> like in bittorrent
<jubo2> "We could patch in the Legacy Internet onto this new network but really, why bother?" ~ http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Some_guy 2017-18ish
<jubo2> I mean what the legacy internet gives pervs and pedos and what MaidSafe.. uhh..
<jubo2> MaidSafe gives people the freedom to store anything securely, freely and privately
<jubo2> 'tis be a feature and a bug
<jubo2> The anti-perv ops can be in meatspace
<jubo2> so no prob that cannot stop people from stashing their porn of various dubiousness
<jubo2> err.. s/no/not a major/
<rcw2> hi, after the grub menu, there's a dump to busybox.  it was suggested to change the UUID in grub to /dev/sdaX (using 'e' at the menu) but that didn't resolve the issue.  any thoughts?
<Guest22449> any comments on my issue above?  (as user: rcw2)
<BluesKaj> can you boot into kubuntu at all or tty or?
<Guest22449> no, just busybox
<Walex2> Guest22449: it can depend on very many things
<Walex2> Guest22449: it is very unlikely that the filesystem UUID just changed by itself.
<Guest22449> Walex2: what do you mean
<Walex2> Guest22449: also IIRC the UUID that matters is the one in the 'initrd', which is a pity.
<Guest22449> i ran fsck -y /dev/sda5 and that fixed some time issues, but still its busybox only
<Walex2> Guest22449: if your problem is that the booting system cannot mount the root filetree, because it cannot find a filetree with the right UUID, then changing it will work.
<Walex2> Guest22449: UUID is one of the ways in which the booting system can identify which filetree is the root one
<Guest22449> Walex2: do you suspect there's a filetree that's not being discovered
<Guest22449> how would i know
<vbgunz> I have this interesting problem after just updating my 14.04 system. For some reason Kate is starting up with the system and I have to kill it because it won't let the system finish starting. I don't know why Kate is starting, I have a blank clean session set to start at the beginning of every login. I shouldn't be launching Kate any other way but insist on starting with the system and freezing everything in the process
<vbgunz> I'm guessing not enough people here figured out why kate is starting up with their system and it's for some reason completely locking them out. at least I'm first :)
<vbgunz> on a serious note though, I have no idea why it's starting, it shouldn't and it's freezing the system :/
<Walex2> vbgunz: probably people who have the same issue can't login to report the issue on IRC :-)
<Walex2> vbgunz: it would help if you used more technical/precise descriptions rather than "freezing the system".
<Walex2> vbgunz: for example at which point that "freezing the system" happens.
<Walex2> vbgunz: in an ideal world you would even describe what you actually see on your screen instead of reporting what you think it means... :-)
<windows2019> :))
<vbgunz> Walex2: I'd like to improve Kubuntu, I love it but don't feel I can call bugs on threads when I don't know what's happening at all. Maybe had someone else had the issue and could confirm it, I'd do that :)
<vbgunz> By system I agree is a vague use of the word, I meant KDE mostly. I can go through all the motions until I reach the actual desktop in which case I see my desktop but most interactivity is lost. Had I not spotted Kate in my panel, I'd basically look at very broken interactivity
<witalik_murmansk> Hi
<vbgunz> It's probably something stupid and dumb on my part. Maybe I'm missing something, don't want to start something over nothing :)
<Windows3000> Ukraina news !!! https://vk.com/vkukraina
<Walex2> vbgunz: you are still not describing what you are actually seeing on the screen instead of what you think it means...
<Walex2> vbgunz: except that you see your "desktop". Does that means that you can successfully login to the graphical login thingie?
<Walex2> vbgunz: does the "system" actually finish booting and presents you with a login screen?
<vbgunz> Desktop, panels, KDE, icons are all visible after logging in. I have a mouse, some interactivity (can right click system tray, desktop), but can't left click others like menu, shortcuts. global shortcuts like Ctrl Esc don't work either, neither Krunner, and others. It's a mix of working not working but mostly not working. All until I switch to tty 1 and kill kate
<vbgunz> I don't know why kate is starting up and bothering me about this
<vbgunz> I'm just doing other things and can't dive into it at the moment :)
<Walex2> vbgunz: most likely you have put 'kate' in the autostart and it is prompting you about which session profile to open
<rcw2> you know what's great about the kubuntu install dvd?  you can just create a temp partition and start to install linux on it and it captures the MBR
<DarthFrog> Captures the MBR?  What does that mean?
<TheFakeazneD525> Maybe they meant overwrites
<TheFakeazneD525> with grub
<TBotNik> All: Running CLI: dmesg | grep -i 'scsi' | grep -i removable, need to parse result of:  [ 344.636679] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk, to get the "SDC" value.  Where is a good HOWTO on this, been searching 3 days for this solution.
<TBotNik> All, having issues with udev, udevinfo always says: "udevinfo: command not found" even after "apt-get -f install udev"
<TBotNik> on Kubuntu 12.04 LTS
<TBotNik> All, Repeating: Having issues with udev, udevinfo always says: "udevinfo: command not found" even after "apt-get -f install udev".  I'm on Kubuntu 12.04 LTS
<SamwiseGamgee> How can I see the size of the folders in my Hhome directory?  Can Dolphin do that?
<SamwiseGamgee> When I use dolphin, it shows the number of items in each folder, but the size in MiB does not make sense.  The files sizes it shows are always too small.  It looks like the size it always shows is not the actual size but only the size of the biggest file.
<lordievader> SamwiseGamgee: du -hs ~/*
<SamwiseGamgee> What does that do?  Is that a command?
<claydoh> TBotNik: use udevadm instead, this has replaced udevinfo
<lordievader> SamwiseGamgee: Yes a terminal command, its shows the sizes of folders in the home dir.
<SamwiseGamgee> Iḿ using Kubuntu 12.04, so which command will work?
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh right, I guess Kubuntu has nothing to do with terminal commands, right?
<bprompt> kinda
<bprompt> usually no
<benjamin___> hi?
<lordievader> SamwiseGamgee: Nope, it will work. du is an old command. Wouldn't be surprised if Unix had it.
<lordievader> benjamin___: o/
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks, I will try those commands from the terminal konsole
<bprompt> SamwiseGamgee:     are you trying to get a "bytes" file size readout from dolphin?
<SamwiseGamgee> No, MiB
<bprompt> as opposed to Mb/kb/gb
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> SamwiseGamgee:    it does that by default
<SamwiseGamgee> My hard drive has 466 GB and the home directory is inside it
<bprompt> so
<bprompt> bear in mind that computers do not use the metric system for their base numbering... they use 1024
<SamwiseGamgee> So, I´m dealing mostly with Megabytes and Gigabytes
<bprompt> so    1,000,000 is NOT a Mb
<bprompt> 1,000,000kbs that is
<SamwiseGamgee> Hey, I think 1 MiB is one million Kilobytes, right?
<bprompt> 1024kbs
<bprompt> so when you do the conversion using the 1024 base for the value provided in bytes, you'll notice dolphin is likely giving the correct value
<SamwiseGamgee> Sorry, I thought 1 megabyte is 1,024 KB, but 1 MiB is 1,000 kilobytes
<bprompt> hmm the former
<bprompt> 1,024Kbs === 1Mb
<lordievader> -s
<bprompt> bear in mind that computers do not use the metric system for their base numbering... they use 1024
<SamwiseGamgee> Dolphin is showing memory sizes using this notation:  MiB, KiB
<bprompt> and yes, I'm aware that HD manufacturers use the metric when they ship HDD, which really doesn't make much sense to me, I guess is just a gimmick to make it sound bigger than what it actually is
<SamwiseGamgee> And I thought that is the new system that is metric, meaning based on powers of ten
<bprompt> SamwiseGamgee:    so you'd rather have "bytes" showing?
<SamwiseGamgee> I´m used to the old binary system
<SamwiseGamgee> I have always assumed that 1 KB is 1,024 bytes, one MB is 1,024 KB, and one GB is 1,024 MB
<bprompt> SamwiseGamgee:     still so in computing measurements
<SamwiseGamgee> Does Dolphin use the metric system or the binary system when it shows 1 MiB?  Like how many bytes is 1 MiB according to Dolphin?
<bprompt> 1,024Kbs === 1Mb
<bprompt> SamwiseGamgee:     I do not recall that ever changing for computer standards or any ISO changes to that effect
<checksumJack> 1KiB = 1024 Byte
<bprompt> and yes, I'm aware that HD manufacturers use the metric when they ship HDD, which really doesn't make much sense to me, I guess is just a gimmick to make it sound bigger than what it actually is
<checksumJack> Use the binary prefixes
<checksumJack> 1 KiB = 2^20
<CodePulsar> Does Kubuntu 14.04 come with a cron job for SSD TRIM when enabling encryption at installation time ?
<checksumJack> 1 KB = 10^2
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh, I see, MiB and KiB are the binary system.  They added the letter ¨i¨ to show you that they are still using the binary system.  if you take out the i, then you are going metric, to powers of ten, right?
<checksumJack> yes
<checksumJack> sorry it is 1 KiB = 2^10 not 2^20
<checksumJack> MiB = 2^20
<SamwiseGamgee> Therefore, 1 MiB = 1,048,576 bytes, or 1,024 KiB, or 2>20 bytes, or 1,024>2 bytes
<checksumJack> yes
<bprompt> SamwiseGamgee:    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kibibyte
<SamwiseGamgee> Ok, good, I can stick with what I know: binary
<SamwiseGamgee> Now I can try the memory size commands, thanks again
<bprompt> hehe
<SamwiseGamgee> I already read that article last year
<SamwiseGamgee> the reason I got confused is they changed the meaning of the old binary terms.  Terms we had been using for years.  that is very confusing
<bprompt> "they" changed?
<bprompt> the iso?   ansi?
<checksumJack> the unix command du or free print power of 1024. If you add --si it uses power of 1000
<bprompt> vendors like hdd vendors, ship their product using the metric system, as I said, makes no sense because, it claims 1TB, or 1,204Mbs   but once you stick in the computer, it doesn't show 1terrabyte, it goes below once the conversion goes to 1024, so they really meant     1trillion bytes, wich is not the same as 1terrabyte
<SamwiseGamgee> The people who decided to change the meaning of such commonly used memory terms for so many years, obviously do not understand how human memory works.  Try rewriting the definitions in the Oxford dictionary, too, and see how that affects the memory of English speakers.  That´s a good analogy, I think.
<bprompt> more like a marketing gimmick then actual useful information about the product
<SamwiseGamgee> Don´t frack with something when it works, is my motto
<bprompt> SamwiseGamgee:     btw, that's no true of memory vendors, if you buy a 2Gbs ddr3 memory stick, labeled so in the stick, you put in the machine, it shows 2Gbs
<bprompt> where I see that is mostly the hdd vendors
<SamwiseGamgee> Speaking of memory, I need to buy some new memory sticks to get more RAM.  Can I get all the info I need to buy the new memory sticks by just reading the label stuck onto my old RAM memory sticks?
<checksumJack> RAM is labeled as GiB and HDD is labeled as GB.
<SamwiseGamgee> these are 10 year old memory sticks
<checksumJack> So a 1 Terrabyte hdd is 10^12 Byte and not 2^40 = 1TiB
<SamwiseGamgee> On the ChIPs of each memory stick is written value select CORSAIR VS256MB266 0251027
<SamwiseGamgee> oh, that´s the label
<SamwiseGamgee> on each CHIP is written FB  0247    S80016VH7TW  -75
<SamwiseGamgee> May be I´m getting into a hardware discussion here, sorry
<lordievader> SamwiseGamgee: lshw tells you enough, what type, speed, size, etc.
<SamwiseGamgee> you mean my memory sticks?
<SamwiseGamgee> what is lshw?  is that a command?
<lordievader> SamwiseGamgee: Yes, it shows what kind of hardware is in your system.
<bprompt>  RAM is labeled as GiB and HDD is labeled as GB.    <---- yes, but that's just a marketing pun, because when people buy it, they expect it to be THAT size in the machine for their storage
<SamwiseGamgee> the memory sticks I am replacing are in another PC
<bprompt> that's kinda going to buy a mouse for the computer, and when you get home and open the box, a rodent comes out it
<bprompt> sure, they can claim, " well, ahhh you asked for a mouse"    but that's just a pun
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, it´s confusing when one term can have two very different meanings
<bprompt> no computer hardware that I know of uses metric system for storage, so the units labeled on those hdd are misleading
<SamwiseGamgee> Can you access those UNIX commands on any 10-year old PC?  I have never tried to access the UNIX commands on my old Athlon PC which has a VIA KT333 Chipset Based KT3 Ultra2 series motherboard
<SamwiseGamgee> For exammple, is lshw a UNIX command, can I call it that?
<bprompt> SamwiseGamgee:    lshw?   not sure.... 10 years... that means 2004..... not sure if it was there
<bprompt> SamwiseGamgee:
<SamwiseGamgee> the manual for my motherboard was published in June 2002
<bprompt> SamwiseGamgee:     "dmesg"   would be there, and that gives the hardware listing
<SamwiseGamgee> Does that mean my motherboard was manufactured before June 2002?
<bprompt> likely  yes
<bprompt> or before, depends
<SamwiseGamgee> Wow, that means my motherboard is 12 years old, at least
<bprompt> yes, doesn't mean is horrible either
<bprompt> "best" is always relative
<SamwiseGamgee> It´s hard to read the writing on the receipt, but it looks like my brother purchased this motherboard January 6, 2002
<SamwiseGamgee> That does not make sense, how could he get a user manual published five months after he bought the motherboard, if the user manual came in the same box as the motherboard?
<CodePulsar> Does the section "For ecrypted partitions" from http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/enable-trim-on-ssd-solid-state-drives.html apply to Kubuntu 14.04 as well ?
<TBotNik> All: Helping me on my drive sizing script THANKS!  Final working code at: http://paste.debian.net/103633/
<SamwiseGamgee> is there a way to use AMIBIOS to get to a UNIX command terminal?
<SamwiseGamgee> lordievader´s command is the only one that worked, thanks
<SamwiseGamgee> they told me lshw tells you all about your memory sticks, but no OS is installed in my old Athlon PC now, so can I use AMIBIOS to get to a command terminal?
<SamwiseGamgee> lordievader
<SamwiseGamgee> to get a UNIX command terminal, lordievader?
<wxl> hey folks is there anyway to make a panel maximized via a config file of some kind?
<wxl> i have two monitors and the second one, if i click on panel options, shows the options for a second and then they disappear
<dougiel> can I install gnome without borking my kubuntu14.04 install?
<TheFakeazneD525> sure
<TheFakeazneD525> you can install as many DE's and WM's as you see fit
<TheFakeazneD525> (and that don't have conflicting deps)
<dougiel> just want gnome to match my OSX machine on the same desk
<TheFakeazneD525> Ah, I understand, but yeah
<TheFakeazneD525> it shouldn't cause any problems...
<dougiel> but I installed kubuntu already
#kubuntu 2014-06-06
<naught101> Is there any way to force knetworkmanager to preferentially select the strongest known network, when it's trying to connect?
<idlazir> huwaaaaamnt
<yossarianuk> can you no longer use init=/bin/bash in order to sert your pass ?
<yossarianuk> *reset*
<valorie> yossarianuk: ubuntu is set up to use sudo, rather than a root passw
<valorie> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<alvin> I have 2 services that fail on startup (seen in /var/log/boot.log): The "SMB/CIFS FIle and Active Directory Server", which I don't need, but can't disable, and the "load fallback graphics devices", whatever that is What is that, and how can I disable it?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: You can use the recovery mode, from there you can get a root shell.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: what about for people who have forgotten the password
<valorie> yossarianuk: http://aplawrence.com/Linux/lostlinuxpassword.html might help
<lordievader> yossarianuk: What password?
<lordievader> Root doesn't have a password. (In Ubuntu)
<yossarianuk> it does when you set one
<yossarianuk> sudo passwd root.....
<yossarianuk> previously with debian/ubuntu I have always had to use init=/bin/bash single to change a forgotten pass.
<yossarianuk> (I know I can use the liveCD and chroot to change also)
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Not Ubuntu policy. Anyhow grab a live-cd, chroot into the install and change the pw from there.
<yossarianuk> done already - just wondering why init=/bin.bash no longer is working....
<yossarianuk> but thanks for the help !
<lordievader> Doesn't that drop you to a init shell? I.e. with only initrd mounted?
<ikonia> no, it should drop you to a normal shell
<ikonia> however that is not the way to set the password, booting into single user mode should be fine, unless you have set the root password, in which case it will ask you for the root password in single user mode
<ikonia> which is one of the reasons you shouldn't set the root password as it breaks the ubuntu auth system
<Walex2> alvin: welcome to the brillian idea of Debian and Ubuntu developers to confufe people by having different names for a daemon, the service that starts it, the package in which it is delivered, and the name with which it appears in messages.
<yofel> that's called branding ^^
<Walex2> yofel: :-) :-) :-)
<Walex2> alvin: try something like: ls -ld /etc/{rc,init}*/*{smb,cifs,ad,samba}* and you may get a name to use in 'update-rc.d'
<alvin> lol, Yofel :-)
<alvin> update-rc.d. Now, now. And tht in the sytemd era
<alvin> The funny part is. I rebooted, and now only the samba thingy is left. The other service? Still no idea, but it didn't fail
<alvin> Must have been an issue. You get those with parallell init. That's progress.
<alvin> 'SMB/CIFS File and Active Directory Server' is something that is started by samba-ad-dc.conf. I disabled it the Upstart way (.override with 'manual' in it), but it keeps trying to start
<alvin> I've also put an override on smbd
<alvin> AHA, but nog on nmbd...
<alvin> That might do it/ We'll see on next reboot
<dd> no kde updates for kubuntu 12.04?
<yossarianuk> dd: in a ppa yes
<yossarianuk> dd: 4.13 is available - http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.13
<yossarianuk> kde 4.13 = best ye....
<yossarianuk> *yet*
<Anonymous_> gnome still does not show the applikation icon.  i have copied an icon to /usr/share/icons/hicolor/numxnum/apps/
<Anonymous_> to hicolor and oxygen
<Anonymous_> for every resolution 16x16 up to 512x512
<Walex2> Anonymous_: you should never install stuff in standard places except by using packages...
<lordievader> Anonymous_: This is #kubuntu, for question about Gnome #ubuntu is better suited.
<Anonymous_> sorry. wrong channel
<Walex2> Anonymous_: if it were KDE you would probably have to restart the caching daemon
<Anonymous_> Walex2: A package is the next step.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<stokp2> Hello! I am totally miserable.. after leaving my kubuntu 14 install on for a couple of days and having no problems this morning I booted it up again and now it goes directly into text mode... no graphical login... what can it be?
<stokp2> only graphical login
<stokp2> also when I go to /var/log and do cat syslog | last only a list of files appears... not the last part of the syslog
<BluesKaj> stokp2,  sudo nano /var/log/syslog at the VT/TTY
<stokp2> I do it with | less now
<stokp2> nothing unusuall except for: AGP bridge not found and "none of the nvidia graphic adapters were initialized"
<stokp2> could it be I have a hardware problem :(
<BluesKaj> yep, your graphics driver doesn't seem to be loading
<BluesKaj> try update/upgrade and dist-upgrade at the VT
<BluesKaj> and install xserver-xorg-video-ati if needed stokp2
<yossarianuk> racooper: thanks also
<BluesKaj> ok , stuff to do ...BBL
<stokp2> what is vt?
<stokp2> why ati? I have nvidia
<stokp2> tried the nouveau driver... nothing anymore only recovery mode works now
<Glorfindel> vt is Virtual Terminal
<Glorfindel> ctrl+alt+f1/f2/f3/f4/f5/f6/
<Glorfindel> all open VTs
<Glorfindel> on ubuntu anyway
<Glorfindel> some other distributions have less
<BluesKaj> stokp2,  sorry I misread your graphics post (too many chats on the go) ...nouveau is the default for nvidia and for mst setups it works ok. try nvidia-current if the nouveau driver isn't working
<stokp2> thanks
<pookito>  sup dudes I need some advice
<pookito> [12:41] <pookito> is it possible to install Sabayon on a windows 8 computer?
<pookito> [12:44] <pookito> Is it possible to disable the secure boot via Bios?
<pookito> sorry
<pookito> kubuntu on a windows 8 computer
<lordievader> pookito: Should be possible, but I've heard  UEFI can be tricky.
<denark> im using kde. when i right clic on what i believe is the desktop (lol), id ont get options to create new files or folders.  and when i do drag folders/files to the desktop, they dont show up.
<denark> what needs to be changed?
<arpan> denark: i don't have access to kde right now but i think you need to change default desktop type
<OsBin> got problem wit hard disk...tryed to install arch linux unlucky and got http://imgur.com/gB2UbjP
<OsBin> how to delete sort it out any suggeses?
<lordievader> OsBin: This channel is for #kubuntu support, I think Arch is in #arch or #archlinux
<genii> !arch
<genii> Hm.
<OsBin> <lordievader> im on kubuntu lad...
<OsBin> at the moment
<lordievader> Hmm, is it some theme? Not regular Dolphin.
<stevelnx> Hi can someone kindly post any commands, instructions or advise regardiing the installation of Gnome to Kubuntu 14.04
<genii> My advice is probably not to do it.
<awptea> Hey folks. Been near a decade since I've run linux on a desktop/laptop. I have a GT70-894 (MSI) that can't seem to detect the video card. I tried installing the nividia-current package, but the "nvidia-detector" application always says, "none" for video. It seems stuck on the discreet graphics built into the cpu. What else can I try/do to get the video working?
<hanasaki1> is there a way to make all of the gui including login screen larger?  this is for display on a 1080P TV about 10+ feet away
<lordievader> hanasaki1: You could change the dpi settings, but I'm not sure that is what you want.
<hanasaki1> lordievader:  that's what I found with itnernet searching.   this is to be a media gui
<hanasaki1> and for some basic email and web surfing
#kubuntu 2014-06-07
<robotdevil> could someone check if they have k9copy in their repos plz
<claydoh_> robotdevil: it's not there anymore, not since Precise. Development/maintenance  on it stopped in 2011.
<robotdevil> claydoh: geez
<robotdevil> thanks
<robotdevil> so what is dvd backup solution
<robotdevil> vlc crashes here steady
<robotdevil> gtk is last resort
<claydoh> however, I recall chat about it on kubuntuforums, don't remember if using the Precise package worked or not
<claydoh> there are other tools to do the job, such as handbrake
<claydoh> robotdevil: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?64493-k9copy-fans/page2&highlight=k9copy
<DesignerX> hi, where can i see a system a log of Software fails ? my compouer froze few times & need to see wich software caused it
<David1977> DesignerX: in /var/log/ are some logfiles. Maybe you will find something in there
<David1977> maybe the "syslog" will bring furher information
<Ximo> Hello guys
<Ximo> I have a gui bug(seems so) and people from the app redirected me here
<Ximo> Can I talk to someone?
<Ximo> Please
<David1977> don't ask to ask....just ask ;-)
<Ximo> It's because is about bugs
<valorie> ah, missed the above
<valorie> can you describe what happens, Ximo?
<valorie> I wish you had done as i asked, and talked in here, Ximo
<valorie> now you'll have to repeat it
<valorie> here
<Ximo> haha, no problem valorie ! thanks :)
<valorie> Ximo: please repeat what you said so the channel can see
 * valorie is not an expert in GL issues
<Ximo> valorie: I'm thinking how to ask the question.. xD
<valorie> just repeat what you said, for starters, Ximo
<Ximo> So... Hello. I downloaded QtCreator (an IDE) from the Kubuntu repositories (aptitude install qtcreator). The problem is that when I run the application, seems to have problems because the window takes as a background the window under the IDE. You can check it here → http://i.imgur.com/aRP1yv9.png I purged and reinstalled the package but I still have the problem.  A guy from #qt-creator said that it could be a OpenGL issue, and he red
<valorie> !gl
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> !opengl
<valorie> gah
<Ximo> hehe
<valorie> Ximo: did you see this? https://qt-project.org/forums/viewthread/13595
<valorie> suggesting installing these:
<valorie> libgl1-mesa-dev
<valorie> libglu1-mesa-dev
<valorie> libopenvg1-mesa-dev
<valorie> libglw1-mesa-dev
<valorie> and do you have an nvidia card?
<valorie> if so: askubuntu.com/questions/367621/opengl-4-support-in-kubuntu-13-10-with-nvidia-card
<Ximo> valorie: yeah, I have an Nvidia
<valorie> hopefully those help
<valorie> I've heard good things about bumblebee
<valorie> !bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<Ximo> valorie: thanks, I'm going to check what you suggest, let's  see... :)
<valorie> display problems are .... ugh
<valorie> sympathies
<Ximo> valorie: Except libopenvg1-mesa-dev I had everything installed, I'm going to run QtCreator to see if it works, if not, I'll check the url from askubuntu you said
<Ximo> still the problem, let's se..
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jubo2> Is there no way to rise all windows of certain program ( shell ) to top of the stack of windows ?
<jubo2> I mean to have to click twice for each shell window you want to raise is just klunky and redundant
<jubo2> I want command to bring all shells to front of all other windows
<jubo2> can has without h4xing self ?
<paradoxajd> hello
<paradoxajd> can someone help me, im new to kubuntu
<paradoxajd> i've installed desktop theme
<paradoxajd> but i cannot see how to use it
<paradoxajd> it isn't shown in my settings
<paradoxajd> anyone to help me ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<paradoxajd> morning
<paradoxajd> can someone help me with kubuntu themes ?
<BluesKaj> paradoxajd, you can find the kubuntu themes in kmenu>computer>system settings>workspace appearance>window decorations>desktop theme
<paradoxajd> i have found one and installed
<paradoxajd> blueskaj, how to use it now
<BluesKaj> look in the desktop theme list as I posted above
<paradoxajd> its not shown there
<paradoxajd> i can only see default ones
<BluesKaj> paradoxajd, where did you find the theme ?
<paradoxajd> there is "get new themes..." button under desktop theme list
<BluesKaj> it should be listed in the desktop themes list
<paradoxajd> i even tried reseting pc
<BluesKaj> did you click the install button in get themes?
<paradoxajd> yes
<paradoxajd> now i see "unistall" button near that theme
<BluesKaj> close system settings and reopen it
<paradoxajd> done
<paradoxajd> nothing
<BluesKaj> some themes appear to install but don't, I've seen that before, try a different one
<paradoxajd> same again
<paradoxajd> third one is shown xd
<BluesKaj> paradoxajd, which kubuntu version?
<paradoxajd> 14.04
<BluesKaj> themes are hit and miss in a lot of cases, some aren't tested and they don't work, others do
<paradoxajd> eh, okay
<paradoxajd> i'll probablly stick to default air
<paradoxajd> just wanted to test those osx like
<paradoxajd> thanks for help tho
<BluesKaj> paradoxajd, yeah , mack OS10 doesn't show up in the list here either
<paradoxajd> too bad
<gman> got bored of splash screen, but can't change it. systemsettings->workspace appearance->splash screen doesn't work. I can select a different splash, test it ok, but applying it is ignored on logout or reboot and splash defaults to my old splash. I've emptied /var/tmp/kdecache-$USER and aplsh screen is still not applied. Any idea?
<BluesKaj> not a mac fan so it's no problem, just testing
<BluesKaj> gman, have you tied applying one from your pics folder?
<gman> BluesKaj: no. I downloaded themes and modified into new themes some of them. But whichever I choose, it's not applied
<gman> blueskaj, themes are into /home/user/.kde/share/apps/ksplash/theme
<paradoxajd> i have one more question
<paradoxajd> can i make shortcut to mimic runnig command "application launcher menu" from app launcher
<BluesKaj> gman, does the test theme option work?
<gman> blueskaj, test works fine on all my installed themes
<BluesKaj> paradoxajd, do you mean krunner (alt+F2) ?
<paradoxajd> yes
<paradoxajd> i want to bind application launcher menu (traditional menu)
<paradoxajd> with alt+f1
<BluesKaj> paradoxajd, sorry I don't know, you could try keyboard mapping , something I seldom try
<paradoxajd> no problem, i will find the way
<paradoxajd> thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> paradoxajd, but right clicking on the desktop>"run command " works for me
<paradoxajd> via run command works for me to
<paradoxajd> but i need keyboard shortcut
<BluesKaj> alt+F2
<paradoxajd> i know
<paradoxajd> but i want menu with out typing it
<BluesKaj> is the KB defaultr shortcut, then why not use that?
<BluesKaj> good luck
<Anpu> kgpg or kleopatra? whats the difference, which is preffered?
<gman> the fact splash screen theme changes are ignored seems similar to certain desktop icon themes that are also ignored ...has anyone experienced this sort of problem?
<BluesKaj> gman, yes quite a lot actually, some appear to install, but don't work, even if they are listed
<BluesKaj> the theme install needs updating
<BluesKaj> for splash and login as well as desktop
<gman> the thing is I am pretty sure these themes used to work...I mean the default splash was shipped with kubuntu 14.04, I installed a different and have been using a different one, but now, I can't return to default one. What did I do to break that?...absolutely no idea:-/
<BluesKaj> me neither. gman :\
<gman> ok, will try deleting some theme, restart, then reinstall and see if that's applied on logout again
<gman> Blueskaj, I deleted my splash in use and got a black screen on reboot. Installed a new splash theme and applied it, but still got a black screen on logout. Then I reinstalled my old splash and it gotapplied on logout. There must be a file somewhere, telling kde to use that specific theme! a file systemsettings does not manage to update...
<BluesKaj> gman, /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/
<gman> this folder only holds themes
<BluesKaj> have you tried adding one ?
<gman> I've just tried that and again, the old splash screen is used, not a different one
<gman> I had a feeling it could be a permission thing, but doing sudo systemsettings didn't change a thing, and then "sudo chown -R gman:gman /home/gman/.kde" did not help systemsettings at changing ksplash theme
<gman> google is of no help at finding a similar issue either.
<gman> and now my eyes keeps on noticing these glitches (including the desktop icons that are partially applied)
<BluesKaj> well I'm on 14.10 and the new splash that I installed is working
<gman> could the source of the problem be:
<gman> gman@ThinkPad:~$ kcmshell4 ksplashthememgr
<gman> Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address.
<lordievader> gman: ibus is an ime, it has nothing to do with the splash screen.
<gman> maybe it's through ibus that a config file gets updated with the new chosen splash screen
<gman> some other part of kde in charge of implementing this update may not be notified...am I versing in illusions?
<lordievader> gman: No. Ibus has nothing to do with either plymouth or kde's splash screen.
<gman> ok. any idea where ksplash picks on the right theme name upon logging in?
<BluesKaj> personally this is really not important, a splash screen doesn't affect the OS one iota, hence the lack of attention by the devs
<gman> yeah, true
<gman> it's just for the experience
<BluesKaj> I just live with it , there far worse problems to be concerned about
<lordievader> gman: System Settings -> Workspace Appearance -> Splash Screen.
<gman> and it's terribly annoying to have this DE scattered accross so many parts/modules/servers, that's almost impossible to do something as simple as changing a splash screen
<gman> same with desktop icons: any theme I apply, I always get have of my icons stuck on the default theme
<gman> this looks ugly
<gman> lordievader, I know of this path, but any theme chosen in there is not applied
<lordievader> Hmm, last time I customized that it work flawlessly, can't remember if I had the reboot.
<gman> lordievader, same ignored settings in Worspace appearance->Desktop Themes, the icons part in there is ignored, and I am using the standard kubuntu 1404
<gman> This kubuntu install is starting to piss me off seriously. Cause here it's about UI glitches, but the hardware is also not recognised as it should: bluetooth was a nightmare to settup properly when in previous mint version it worked just fine, audio is also very messy, and the list goes on
<gman> and 14.04 is supposed to be "stable"?! it can't even implement decades old technologies properly
<gman> It's end of week, I think I'll use my time on installing some more user-centric OS
<gman> So that I could actually do stuff on my computer instead of wasting my time on setting up stuff
<BluesKaj> gman, have you updated, upgraded and distupgraded since installing ?
<BluesKaj> if not, do so
<gman> no. I've only applied the updates as they came in. I don't even have installed an external ppa. Since trying out kubuntu 14.04, I've been a very basic user with it.
<gman> nothing fancy
<BluesKaj> me shrugs, I guess he knew what my answer was going to be so he left
<lordievader> Some combinations of users and Kubuntu don't work out.
<BluesKaj> I was going to suggest the dist-upgrades includes kde updates/upgrades
<BluesKaj> which seems very relavant to me
<BluesKaj> err relevant
<georgelappies> hi all
<BluesKaj> hey georgelappies
<phirex> hi
<phirex> I am getting this error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0' ... Entering rescue mode...
<phirex> I strongly believe that if i was able to choose the older kernel it wouldn't happen, but holding down shift doesn't bring up grub menu
<dougiel> is there a working vnc server for Kubuntu 14.04?
<dodger__> dougiel: krfb should do the trick
<dougiel> dodger__, thanks for the input :)
<mparillo> Do you know the apt command to determine what the optional dependecies are for a package?
<lordievader> mparillo: apt-cache depens <package>?
<mparillo> Thank you lordievader.
<CodePulsar> Why do I get KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/kate' for almost all KDE apps I try to open ?
<CodePulsar> replace /usr/bin/kate with /usr/bin/whateverapp
<BluesKaj> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<CodePulsar> BluesKaj: is that for me?
<CodePulsar> The problem I have happened all of a sudden, I've installed the full image not minimal, if I start the app from command line it works just fine
<CodePulsar> only when I try to open the app from Dolphin when I click a file it fails
<BluesKaj> CodePulsar, no I needed it to copy to another chat that doesn't have an infobot
<BluesKaj> CodePulsar, have you updated kde lately, if so reboot
<CodePulsar> I've rebooted
<CodePulsar> same problem
<CodePulsar> also I can't update to the newest kernel in the update
<CodePulsar> I get "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided"
<BluesKaj> what's the error message
<CodePulsar> See above
<CodePulsar> from the Muon Software Updater
<BluesKaj> oh not asking for a pw ?
<CodePulsar> after I click "Install updates"
<CodePulsar> BluesKaj: yeah, the updater is NOT asking me for a password
<CodePulsar> I'll do the update from cmd line
<BluesKaj> CodePulsar, open a terminal, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<CodePulsar> A dist-upgrade is needed
<BluesKaj> yes that too]
<lordievader> BluesKaj: You know you can query ubottu ;)
<BluesKaj> lordievader, in the  ##linux chat?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Sure "/query ubottu" perhaps with a network if you have multiple.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, ??
<lordievader> BluesKaj: /query opens a private conversation with a nick. Ubottu supports that too.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, it was simple enough just ask the bot in here and copy the response to the linux chat
<CodePulsar> BluesKaj: updating and restarting solved the problem
<BluesKaj> CodePulsar, kinda figured that would do it
<CharlieTheCabbie> Good evening :)  I need some help if someone is about please.  I have a machine with Kubuntu installed, which I am trying to upgrade.  It looks like the last version was something called Quantal.  When I try to upgrade, everything is telling me that the configuration is broken, and I have no idea how to fix it.
<lordievader> CharlieTheCabbie: That may have to do with Quantal being end of life.
<CharlieTheCabbie> surely if it had hit EOL, wouldn't the logical thing be to upgrade it???
<CharlieTheCabbie> or are you only allowed a certain timeframe after EOL to do that?
<lordievader> True, however the problem may also lie in the fact that its succesor 13.04 is also EOL.
<lordievader> I think the easiest is to grab a Trusty iso and go for a reinstall.
<CharlieTheCabbie> I don't have a burner.
<CharlieTheCabbie> Basic CD drive and that's it :(
<lordievader> CharlieTheCabbie: You don't need one, live-usb's are a life saver.
<CharlieTheCabbie> I recall somewhere that you can download an ISO and mount it to install from rather than burn a physical copy
<bprompt> CharlieTheCabbie:     you should be able to just burn the .iso to a usb stick and boot from it and install
<bprompt> CharlieTheCabbie:    you can mount an iso at the console, yes  ->   sudo  mount  -t iso9660 -o loop  /path/to/your/file.iso    mountpointhere
<CharlieTheCabbie>  ok then, I'll give it a go.  I just wanted to get it done asap, but with the distro being EOL and it's successor also being EOL, that slightly screws me a little.
<CharlieTheCabbie> excellent!  Will that kick in on boot?
<bprompt> CharlieTheCabbie:   mounting a filesystem simply gives access to that filesystem/device, is all
<bprompt> doesn't make it boot or anything else
<CharlieTheCabbie> firetruck.  So I can't mount it, then use it to boot from on the next restart... I was hoping to mount, and install directly from it.
<bprompt> but you can just burn the .iso to a usb stick, say 2gbs or bigger, since the 14.04 iso is about 1gb in size
<bprompt> CharlieTheCabbie:    the bootable usb stick does all that
<CharlieTheCabbie> I'll have to look for instructions on that then. I've only ever burned to a CD in the past, before my writer did the trip to silicon heaven.
<CharlieTheCabbie> Never burned an ISO to USB at all. Never had to...
<bprompt> CharlieTheCabbie:    nothing fancy schmanzy really, grab .iso, write the image using... who knows "dd" or something else... and boot, is all
<bprompt> you can burn it with "dd"    easy.... ->  sudo dd if=/path/to/your/file.iso    of=/dev/yourdevicehere
<CharlieTheCabbie> gotcha.  I thought I'd have to use a burning prog, something like k3b
<CharlieTheCabbie> That makes it much easier
<bprompt> say your usb shows  up as    /dev/sdb    then sudo dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdb    <--- no numbers, noticd that no sdb1 or sdb0 or sdb2 or whatever partitoin else, just the raw device address
<CharlieTheCabbie> I'll copy that command over now, and go grab my 4GB from upstairs.  I#ll be upgraded before you can recite hamlet in bulgarian.
<bprompt> if you need to check what the usb device is mapped to, just do a ->   sudo fdisk -l
<CharlieTheCabbie> one more question, quickly, where do I get the ISO from?
<lordievader> CharlieTheCabbie: Or you can use a tool like unetbootin to write it for you to a usb stick.
<bprompt> as I said, no numbers, that is, no partition number like sdb1 or sdb2  or such... just the raw device   /dev/sdb   or whatever... if the device shows up in "fdisk" as say      /dev/sdc   then    --> sudo dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdc
<bprompt> CharlieTheCabbie:    keep in mind that, usb 1.1 sticks take much longer to write than usb 2.0 sticks, fyi
<CharlieTheCabbie> i think mine is a 2.0
<CharlieTheCabbie> anyway, I gotta go for a bit to get this done, or I will be here all night!  Be well, and I will see you back here (all being good) in about 2 hours or so.
<bprompt> but if you're running.... still a working version of 12.10   you could just    burn it using the "Startup Disk Creator"   or "k3b"
<CharlieTheCabbie> I'll bear that in mind, but right now as I said, I'm off to get started :)  Or I will be here at midnight!
<CharlieTheCabbie> see you guys later
<backboxx> Hey.
<backboxx> im using quassel client.  5 stars.
<sam_> Hello
<sam_> I'm new to Kubuntu I'm trying to setup virtual desktops...i have changed it to 4 but it doesnt show anywhere so i can switch desktops by clicking etc
#kubuntu 2014-06-08
<killmaker> check this out http://codes4free.net/?ref=FPjYNpU2b
<Ximo> Hello, does anyone knows how to delete those two icons?(Not the K menu) http://i.imgur.com/WOD7QQ9.png
<Ximo> With the cashew I can't
<lordievader> Good morning.
<geoextra> Hey :-)
<lordievader> Hey geoextra, how are you?
<geoextra> Fine, thx. How about you?
<amichair> can anyone confirm whether a tmpfs ram disk takes up any RAM if it's empty?
<basheba> Is Kubuntu awesome or what <3
<valorie> basheba: good to hear you love it too
<valorie> what is your favorite bit?
<basheba> 16 years i prefer no other desktop
<valorie> wow
<valorie> since the beginning, then
<valorie> longer than me
<valorie> maybe 10 years or so for me
<basheba> oh there you are. Had to change the font color
<tsimpson> amichair: no, if it's empty it doesn't take up space
<amichair> tsimpson: great
<amichair> is it recommended to put /tmp on tmpfs?
<tsimpson> nope
<basheba> hey what happened to the kubuntu women channel?
<amichair> tsimpson: do you know why not?
<tsimpson> amichair: you may need more storage than you have memory, like if you want to burn a CD/DVD for example
<tsimpson> I've also seen browsers store large data in /tmp
<tsimpson> /tmp was on a tmpfs in Ubuntu a few years back and it was decided it just wasn't worth it for most people
<tsimpson> basheba: you mean #ubuntu-women ?
<basheba> oh ok thanks
<amichair> tsimpson: I see
<valorie> basheba: #ubuntu-women is for all of us in the community who support women in Ubuntu
<valorie> we'd be pretty small if we split up by desktop
<lordievader> geoextra: Doing good here :)
<amichair> tsimpson: and how much swap is recommended for 16G RAM?
<tsimpson> amichair: that depends, do you want to be able to hibernate/suspend to disk?
<amichair> tsimpson: not really
<tsimpson> then you can probably get away with between 1 to 5 GB
<amichair> tsimpson: ok, thanks!
<rd_> hi
<lordievader> Hey rd_
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Ximo_> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Ximo_
<EvilEagle> is there some trick when trying to add a printer that is on the network, (a windows network,) that will allow me to browse for the printer.  there is a big Browse button, but it is grayed out.
<lordievader> EvilEagle: Is it shared through SAMBA/CIFS?
<EvilEagle> they are share yes.  i have 6 or 7 connected at different locations.  i move them often enough being able to browser for them instead of memorizing their shae names would be much better.
<EvilEagle> shared i meant
<lordievader> EvilEagle: The smbclient can list printers it seems: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-8.html
<EvilEagle> yeah  i was trying to use kde's printer applet.  guess its just broke
<EvilEagle> i can walk ot the machines and get their share names.  jsut was wondering if i was missing  a package or something
<EvilEagle> or systems settings that is
<EvilEagle> what is triggering the notification that "proprietary drivers might be required  ."  i have selected the nvida driver i want already but the notification comes back once ever couple minutes or so.
<basheba> ya know what?  Someone should let Canonical/KDE/Kubuntu developers know that Kubuntu 13.10 and above should with graphic driver version nvidia-304 by default for the nvidia cards.  I can't get Trusty on here b/c 14.04 won't give me the gpu I need.
<lordievader> !info nvidia-304
<ubottu> nvidia-304 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): NVIDIA legacy binary driver - version 304.117. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.117-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 19895 kB, installed size 90133 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<BluesKaj> !nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.117-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 35 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<BluesKaj> well now , the 319 driver has regressed to 304 on 13.10
<lordievader> !info nvidia-current saucy
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.88-0ubuntu8 (saucy), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<lordievader> Don't really get his complaint.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I recall 13.10 nvidia-current was 313 after a clean install, then after upgrades the current went to 319
<BluesKaj> now it's 304 for stabilitu I assume
<BluesKaj> stability
<jxjl> hi, does anybody know, how to get global appmenu working for gtk apps and LibreOffice in new Kubuntu? I have installed appmenu-gtk as usual, but nohning happened
<bubble_beam> hello
<bubble_beam> i installed kde-plasma-desktop package
<bubble_beam> and i cant find the network manager icon on the panel
<DarthFrog> bubble_beam:  Use the magic cashew to add it.
<bubble_beam> DarthFrog, ?
<BluesKaj> click the cashew icon on the far right, then add widgets, type network into the searchbar, choose network management
<DarthFrog> When the panel has the focus, there's a cashew-shaped golden icon on the right.  Click on it.
<bubble_beam> okay
<bubble_beam> what should i be adding exactly?
<DarthFrog> Do as BluesKaj suggested.
<bubble_beam> there is only network monitory
<bubble_beam> monitor*
<bubble_beam> no network management
<BluesKaj> bubble_beam, install kubuntu-desktop
<bubble_beam> i already did
<bubble_beam> kde-plasma-desktop
<bubble_beam> so , more packages needed?
<DarthFrog> plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<bubble_beam> okay DarthFrog
<bubble_beam> :)
<bubble_beam> lemme try
<BluesKaj> kde-plasma-desktop is not kubuntu-desktop afaik
<bubble_beam> well, i thought it will be much lighter than the whole package
<DarthFrog> It'd be part of it, I imagine.
<bubble_beam> okay
<DarthFrog> Much lighter?  Not likely.
<bubble_beam> a ton of other things comes with the kubuntu-desktop package
<bubble_beam> which are not nearly necessary
<bubble_beam> okay. a bit lighter :)
<DarthFrog> Well, then you can chase down the individual packages to provide your desired functionality.  :-)
<DarthFrog> Use "apt-cache search <search term>" to identify them.
<DarthFrog> and "apt-cache show <package name>" to get info on them.
<bubble_beam> lol
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<bubble_beam> i should go for something like corelinux or arch :P
 * DarthFrog notes a certain similarity in attitude between BluesKaj and Pontius Pilate. :-)
<shadeslayer> bubble_beam: you probably want to install kubuntu-desktop btw
<bubble_beam> shadeslayer, ?
<bubble_beam> why?
<shadeslayer> because, that only installs plasma desktop and stuff, a bit useless by itself I imagine
<shadeslayer> <bubble_beam> i should go for something like corelinux or arch :P < how does that help?
<DarthFrog> Arch?  Do you enjoy wearing hair shirts?
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, kubuntu-desktop does include some very useful apps , but also some that I never use
<bubble_beam> well, DarthFrog was suggesting just find and install individual packages
<DarthFrog> Only to meet your stated goals.  Not because I agree with you.
<bubble_beam> alright
<bubble_beam> lol
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: rather install more and have stuff working than install less and spend time trying to figure out why things don't work
<bubble_beam> i am not up for an OS war :)
<DarthFrog> And no-one is suggesting one.
<BluesKaj> yup, agreed shadeslayer , but i'm tired of arguing for a package that comes with a lot of excess baggage
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: alot of excess baggage? lol
<shadeslayer> we have to keep the ISO size down
<shadeslayer> so it's basically the bare essentials
<bubble_beam> like arch
<bubble_beam> lol
<BluesKaj> like the PIM
<bubble_beam> and maybe arch with a gui
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: I actually use it tbh ...
<BluesKaj> then have fun with arch, it never did much for me
<shadeslayer> ^^
<bubble_beam> i am okay with my ubuntu :P
<shadeslayer> I managed to make it do something, till I broke it at the next update xD
<bubble_beam> debian is pretty stable for me
<DarthFrog> I installed Arch and was rather confused.  Why is eth0 now epS0e6?
<bubble_beam> lol
<lordievader> DarthFrog: That actually makes sense, it is the bios name (or something like that).
<lordievader> DarthFrog: The idea is that it prevents name switching.
<DarthFrog> lordievader:  :-)  OK.
<bubble_beam> unable to locate package kubuntu-desktop
<lordievader> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.308.1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<lordievader> bubble_beam: Update your sources?
<bubble_beam> do i have to add any repo?
<DarthFrog> Universe.
<DarthFrog> You might have to enable it.
<BluesKaj> universe deb
<bubble_beam> it should be by default though
<shadeslayer> how *did* you install ? 0.o
<bubble_beam> shadeslayer, kde?
<shadeslayer> bubble_beam: ubuntu
<bubble_beam> sudo apt-get install kde-plasma-desktop
<BluesKaj> check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bubble_beam> oops i am sorry
<bubble_beam> i made a mistake
<bubble_beam> i was typing into an ssh terminal
<bubble_beam> lol
<BluesKaj> wrong machine
<bubble_beam> yep
<bubble_beam> now its okay
<bubble_beam> :)
<BluesKaj> done that :)
<bubble_beam> yeah , thanks guy
<bubble_beam> guys*
<bubble_beam> 70 extra MBs needed to be downloaded
<BluesKaj> metapackage
<bubble_beam> thts a whole lot of baggage
<BluesKaj> bubble_beam, 70mb are you on a '98 vintage pc ? :)
<bubble_beam> :)
<paradoxajd> hello
<paradoxajd> i have a question
<paradoxajd> can i have other desktop manager in kubuntu
<paradoxajd> i really like kubuntu packages (kate, okular,..) but i really liked xfce4 more
<paradoxajd> what should i do
<ikonia> install xfce ?
<ikonia> or even better do a clean xubuntu install
<paradoxajd> but i want Ksoftware
<ikonia> thats fine
<ikonia> as long as you have the dependencies, it will run
<bprompt> paradoxajd:    sure, I run kubuntu but my window manager is LXDE
<bprompt> I used to a long long ago, in SuSE used to run gnome and kde apps, had both desktop managers installed, and also ran apps from both, all ran fine
<ikonia> there can be problems if components depends on running desktop components, but they are few and far between
<paradoxajd> hmm, thanks for help
<paradoxajd> is it possible for me to get xfce with arch ?
<ikonia> as in archlinux the distribution ?
<ikonia> with arch ?
<paradoxajd> no
<paradoxajd> arch with xfce desktop
<ikonia> then what do you mean by "with arch"
<ikonia> what do you mean by arch ?
<ikonia> is that a kde app ?
<paradoxajd> archlinux
<paradoxajd> https://www.archlinux.org/
<ikonia> I just asked you if you meant archlinux and you said no
<ikonia> ask the arch linux guys what packges they support
<bprompt> paradoxajd:     I don't see why not
<paradoxajd> i thought it isnt distribution
<paradoxajd> (i kinda begginer to linux related stuff)
<ikonia> #archlinux is the arch channel
<bprompt> paradoxajd:     pretty much, you can on any linux distribution, run any desktop or windwo manager, same again, I used to run kubuntu and also at some point in SuSE ran xfce for a while
<paradoxajd> okay, thanks everyone for input
<paradoxajd> i really appriciate it
<bprompt> np
<bprompt> aemmm I meant to say, I ran KDE as my desktop manager in SuSE but was using xfce =) anyhow
<paradoxajd> aha
<paradoxajd> idk, maybe its because of this plasma thing
<paradoxajd> is there something like "vanialla" kde ?
<ikonia> what do you not want ?
<paradoxajd> idk tbh
<lordievader> paradoxajd: Kubuntu tries to deliver a vanilla KDE.
<bprompt> paradoxajd:    keep in mind  that the "plasma thing" is just features of "kwin" window manager, no kde desktop manager, you can run kde apps just fine with whatever desktop manager or window manager you wish, it just happens that kde uses "kwin" window manager by default
<ikonia> paradoxajd: why don't you focus on just using the desktop rather than asking for things you don't really know
<ikonia> eg: "I want vanilla kde" - but you don't even know what's not vanilla about your current kde
<paradoxajd> i got problems with my xubuntu, so deciced to try kubuntu
<bprompt> paradoxajd:      vanilla?   define that? you mean run kde apps on a light window and desktop environment?
<paradoxajd> i've seen nice simple look of kubuntu at uni lab pc
<bprompt> which is what I do  pretty much with LXDE
<paradoxajd> wanted the same, but got this plasma thing
<lordievader> bprompt: vanilla means no modifications, i.e. as if you compile KDE from source.
<ikonia> paradoxajd: again, concentrate on using it and working out what you like/don't like
<ikonia> you can't ask for things that you don't even know what you're asking for
<bprompt> hmmm
<paradoxajd> well yeah, my bad
<zamaliphe> upgrade mysql to 5.6 try to remove kde any help previnting that ?
<ikonia> zamaliphe: where are you getting 5.6 from ?
<zamaliphe> from same repo i use
<lordievader> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.37-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 12 kB, installed size 130 kB
<bprompt> paradoxajd:    you can customize kwin lots.... so... as ikonia  said, you can get rid of many say, gestures or animations you may not want, like my kwin window manager, I have it setupu to use the "classic menu" and I removed animations that just cause delays as I see it
<ikonia> zamaliphe: which repo
<ikonia> zamaliphe: "same repo" is not information, which repo
<lordievader> Seemingly not from the Ubuntu repository.
<ikonia> it's going to be yet another poorly packages PPA where they have screwed the dependencies up so kde no longer meets the requirements and is removed
<zamaliphe> ikonia: trusty
<ikonia> zamaliphe: that's not a repo
<paradoxajd> bprompt, i set "classic menu" too
<ikonia> zamaliphe: which repo are you getting it from
<lordievader> zamaliphe: Can you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy mysql-server"
<bprompt> paradoxajd:    then kwin works for you it seems, just need to change a few things in workspace and appearance
<paradoxajd> one thing that bothers me is that all apps are in some taskbar, no matter in what virtual desktop arein
<paradoxajd> in xubuntu, each virtual desktop had it own taskbar
<lordievader> paradoxajd: That behaviour, too, is highly customizable.
<lordievader> For example on my laptop only the windows of the current desktop are shown.
<lordievader> But on most other machines I leave it at the default.
<zamaliphe> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/bFsndSJ0
<lordievader> zamaliphe: Hmm, so what is using 5.6 of mysql?
<zamaliphe> lordievader: i have no idea
<bprompt> paradoxajd:    each virtual desktop would have its own taskbar.... otherwise it'd lose it's "desktopness"   so... that's expectable I'd think
<lordievader> zamaliphe: Then I do not follow your problem.
<zamaliphe> lordievader: how can i force apt to install 5.6 replace 5.5 keep kde pakges ?
<lordievader> zamaliphe: mysql 5.6 isn't available in the repo.
<bprompt> paradoxajd:     then again... that's just kwin.... if you don't want to use kwin... you can use some other window manager... if you want docks... get  lxwm   or ... xfce or whatever else, quite a few out there
<bprompt> paradoxajd:     but all that's customizable  in appearance or workspace in system settings for "kwin" anyway
<paradoxajd> oka
<paradoxajd> i guess i'll play with customisations more
<ikonia> zamaliphe: where are you getting the 5.6 package from ?
<zamaliphe> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/gb2ZHkMD
<lordievader> !info mysql-server-5.6
<ubottu> mysql-server-5.6 (source: mysql-5.6): MySQL database server binaries and system database setup. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.6.17-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 5243 kB, installed size 48115 kB
<ikonia> then why is apt-cache policy also showing 5.5
<ikonia> 1info mysql-server
<ikonia> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.37-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 12 kB, installed size 130 kB
<lordievader> Well, that's interesting.
<ikonia> this is shambles,
<lordievader> Still why install 5.6 if it removes KDE, seems a bit silly to me.
<lordievader> zamaliphe: Why do you need 5.6?
<zamaliphe> lordievader: becuse i get few bugs with 5.5
<zamaliphe> lordievader: i think that 5.6 will fix them
<Exagone313> zamaliphe: try to compile it
<ikonia> zamaliphe: which bugs
<ikonia> zamaliphe: do not compile anything
<Exagone313> haha
<ikonia> Exagone313: it's not funny
<zamaliphe> ikonia: i keep geeting memory errors with 5.5
<ikonia> zamaliphe: what sort of memory errors ?
<ikonia> OOM ?
<Exagone313> ikonia: it can be a solution, but compile is sometimes difficult
<ikonia> Exagone313: no, it's not a solution, more so when there are official packages
<Exagone313> or extract deb file
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> what benifit is that going to give ?
<zamaliphe> ikonia: i know this is why i'm trying to install it from ubutu
<ikonia> zamaliphe: so what's the memory problems OOM ?
<zamaliphe> ikonia: mysqli_connect(): (HY000/1135): Can't create a new thread (errno 11); if you are not out of available memory
<ikonia> zamaliphe: does your machine have memory free ? are you hitting the IPC limits from your mysql setup ?
<ikonia> zamaliphe: have you changed the my.cnf from default ?
<ikonia> (or any settings from default)
<lordievader> zamaliphe: Seems more like a configuration fault than a bug in the software.
<zamaliphe> ikonia: i have 6 GB RAM + 3GB swap
<ikonia> zamaliphe: not asking your machine spec
<miguel> hola a todos necesito ayuda para elegir piezas para montar un pc. gracias espero ayuda
<ikonia> !es | miguel
<ubottu> miguel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zamaliphe> ikonia: i tested and tryed defrent configration many times but no help
<ikonia> zamaliphe: from reading the man page on that error code it's when there isn't enough memory for client connections or the "max_used_connections" variable
<ikonia> doesn't look like a bug, at this moment in time
<ikonia> zamaliphe: is this a vps ?
<zamaliphe> ikonia: i'm the only one using this and this is my local pc
<ikonia> zamaliphe: look at the max_used_connections in your database and the settings in /etc/security/limits.conf
<zamaliphe> ikonia: i done that and changed that option allready
<zamaliphe> ikonia: i rely need to upgrade to 5.6
<ikonia> you do'nt need anything
<zamaliphe> how can i hold ubuntu from remove kde till i upgrade ?
<lordievader> zamaliphe: I don't think that an upgrade to 5.6 will solve your problem.
<ikonia> you have no idea what the problem is or if 5.6 fixes it
<ikonia> so you don't need anything
<ikonia> 21:16 < zamaliphe> ikonia: i done that and changed that option allready
<ikonia> zamaliphe: which option did you change
<ikonia> which option - exactly did you change
<zamaliphe> ikonia: i set nproc to 4096
<ikonia> that's number of processes
<ikonia> (you may have - I'm asking why you think that)
<ikonia> why do you think you have a process limit issue ?
<zamaliphe> ikonia: and nofile to 4096
<ikonia> those seem like random changes to make
<ikonia> unless you have a reason to change them that you've not explained
<jazzycool> hey guys
<jazzycool> How can I replace my exisiting xubuntu with kubuntu
<jazzycool> i.e right now say I have xubuntu dual booted and its support is ending sometime in july so
<lordievader> jazzycool: You could just install the kubuntu-desktop package.
<jazzycool> well I know what to install but don't know how to install removing and replacing the old linux os
<lordievader> jazzycool: You want to reinstall?
<jazzycool> when I install through live should I keep the same /, swap area etc I had for xubuntu
<jazzycool> kind of
<jazzycool> yeah
<lordievader> jazzycool: Do you have a backup of your important files?
<jazzycool> yeah I have the backup and actually there aren't any imp files at all its just garbage files...lol so I dont even care
<jazzycool> all I want is to put my kubuntu where my xubuntu exists right now
<lordievader> jazzycool: Then you can just reinstall using a Kubuntu live-cd, be sure to mark the current partitions for formatting.
<jazzycool> yeah well but for example my xubuntu has lets say 110gb of ext4 at root point do I keep the same partitions and just press install
<lordievader> jazzycool: You can yes, but I'd mark the root-fs for formatting.
<jazzycool> root-fs?
<jazzycool> I m not so much know to linux so can you explain what you said...lol
<lordievader> The partition that is mounted as /
<jazzycool> known*
<jazzycool> yeah
<jazzycool> ok gotchaa
<jazzycool> thanks brother
<jazzycool> I actually searched google but didn't quite know how to word it so
<jazzycool> thanks brother I appreciate your help
<lordievader> jazzycool: No problem, good luck.
<jazzycool> sure sir
#kubuntu 2015-06-01
<Hacker_TO> Hi where do I report bugs?
<valorie> Hacker_TO: it depends on what the bug is
<valorie> if it is packaging, to kubuntu on launchpad
<valorie> if it is in a KDE application, then bugs.kde.org
<valorie> what is the bug?
<Hacker_TO> kubuntu upgrade bug from 14.10 to 15.04
<valorie> ah
<valorie> def. in launchpad
<valorie> but I don't know enough about the various components to tell you what to file against.
<Hacker_TO> what is the link ?
<Hacker_TO> to site page
<valorie> how about this: write to the kubuntu-devel list and describe the problem and we'll try to sort it out with the experts
<valorie> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<valorie> that might work; if not, please write and ask and we'll help
<Hacker_TO> OK Thanks I'll do that, some of the bugs were incorrectly reported to kde
<valorie> sorry, have to go out for a few hours; I hope I've given you enough to go on
<valorie> we appreciate good bug reporting, so thank you in advance
<Hacker_TO> yes I got it, thanks for you help!
<tkhan> hello there
<tkhan> i needed some help on the file indexing tool baloo
<tkhan> its process baloo_file just keeps eating one core of my CPU
<tkhan> this is 15.04 64bit
<tkhan> anyone knows of a solution to fix the anomally?
<shadeslayer> yeah sounds like a busted db
<shadeslayer> that's what I get too at times
<shadeslayer> tkhan: can you gdb into it?
<shadeslayer> sudo gdb -p `pidof baloo_file`
<shadeslayer> then type in : t a a bt
<shadeslayer> and pastebin the backtrace
<shadeslayer> tkhan: you can also disable indexing if it's not something you want
<shadeslayer> and can live without
<tkhan> putting it in pastebin in a moment
<tkhan> http://pastebin.com/LfUxRSBN
<shadeslayer> #6  0x00007f980eb04a62 in Xapian::Document::Internal::get_value(unsigned int) const () from /usr/lib/libxapian.so.22
<shadeslayer> yeah xapian issue
<tkhan> i don't mind disabling it
<tkhan> but is it a common problem ?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<tkhan> i am not really sure
<tkhan> but I think the issue may have happened
<shadeslayer> it's fairly common for me
<shadeslayer> anyway, xapian is being dropped
<tkhan> after I linked one of the samba shares to the list of places
<shadeslayer> in favor of lmdb
<tkhan> ok
<shadeslayer> tkhan: actually, that list is a exclusion list
<shadeslayer> so you explicitly excluded the samba share
<tkhan> and now i cant find it under places... funny
<tkhan> ok, baloo is out for now...
<tkhan> Thanks shadeslayer!
<shadeslayer> Cheers
<tkhan> !!@!!
<austin6598> can this run on kubuntu?: https://github.com/xybu/onedrive-d
<Roey> hi
<Roey> shadeslayer:  heya!
<PeEll> Hey there. I'm having a problem where I have two task managers, each set to only display the contents of the associated screen, but sometimes windows end up on the wrong task manager.
<PeEll> I've tried removing and re-adding the task manager, which works at first, but then the problems come back later. What am I doing wrong, or where should I look?
<austin6598> are there any other options checked besides the first filter
<PeEll> No
<austin6598> must be a bug, sorry idk
<jean_doe> hi there folks
<jean_doe> I'm using the Kubuntu 15.04 and getting some troubles while trying to change the keyboard layout.
<jean_doe> Is there any kde5 module to install which can provide the keyboard layout configuration ?
<valorie> system settings > keyboard
<valorie> or just alt+space and type in keyboard and it will be one of the choices
<valorie> jean_doe: ^^^
<jean_doe> valorie: so... there's no such option.
<valorie> well, you can go directly to system settings and find it in there, then
<valorie> Hardware > Input devices > keyboard
<jean_doe> valorie: are you under graphical env. ? Could I show you these print sreens ?
<valorie> yes, I'm using 15.04 as well
<valorie> sure, you can upload to imgur or snaggy or something
<jean_doe> what image server can I use to share it?
<jean_doe> sure
<jean_doe> valorie: http://imgur.com/3xAOlb4
<jean_doe> valorie: http://imgur.com/U2baCj8
<jean_doe> see? Quite strange.
<jean_doe> valorie: taupter told me the same as you: systemsettings >> keyboard config.
<valorie> in your first image, can you scroll down below the networking section?>
<jean_doe> sure
<valorie> that's where hardware is, in mine
<jean_doe> valorie: duuuude.
<valorie> ?
 * jean_doe is SOOOO NOOB
<valorie> lol
<jean_doe> ROFLMAO
<valorie> so you found it, I take it?
<jean_doe> valorie: really?
<jean_doe> YEAH
<valorie> \o/
<jean_doe> sry by my noobness
<jean_doe> LOL
<valorie> np
<valorie> we've all been there
<jean_doe> valorie: IOU, dude
<valorie> also: there is a searchbar which can be useful
 * valorie is no dude
<valorie> :-)
<jean_doe> yeah... I deserve one year of whiping
<jean_doe> SWAP!
<jean_doe> thanks dude
<valorie> nah, just help someone later
<jean_doe> cya
<jean_doe> SURE
<valorie> which is how I learned
<jean_doe> doing it right now
<valorie> making mistakes
<jean_doe> Is not for me.
<valorie> :-)
<jean_doe> thanks again
<valorie> you are welcome
<nlsthzn> firstly, #IsupportJonothan
<nlsthzn> and then secondly got to say 15.04 rocks :)
 * nlsthzn fades back into the shadows
<valorie> thanks, nlsthzn
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Fox_> hi all how is 15.04?
<__dan__> hi Fox_, if I said it was bulletproof and 100% polished I would be lying, but it is very, very nice :)
<lordievader> Quite allright, I'd say.
<Fox_> yeah well its early days. I wouldnt expect it to be perfect right now
<__dan__> sounds like you're approaching it in exactly the right way
<lordievader> ;)
<Fox_> ive been using kubuntu for years i know how these things go :)
<__dan__> I'm using it every day for work stuff and it hasn't disappointed me fatally
<Fox_> sadly i wont get a taste till the next lts
<nlsthzn> enable backports and get all the latest KDE goodies almost as they drop :D
<lordievader> Fox_: Company policy?
<Fox_> no mate personal policy. I only use LTS to get the most stable versions
<lordievader> Understandable.
<lordievader> Though you can experiment with VM's ;)
<Fox_> i could but id rather luv it when its at its best
<__dan__> go on, install it, submit a bug report
<__dan__> it's good for the soul :P
<Fox_> although call me old school if you like. But the new cinnemon look im not sure ill warm up to totally
<lordievader> Cinnamon was the Gnome 2 fork, right?
<__dan__> I'm really liking it tbh, but you know, it's KDE, you can have whatever you want :)
<Fox_> will the plasma 4 themes still work in 5?
<__dan__> don't think so tbh, but dont take my word for it, i never tried
<Fox_> a shame i love how my desktop is now :)
<Fox_> fianlly got it how i like it lol
<__dan__> cmon, install it, love it, tinker with it, break it, file a bug report ;)
<__dan__> +10 internet points if you install it on real tin haha
<Fox_> @lordievader yeah was a fork of gnome
<Fox_> lol a mate of mine who got me into linux a few years ago. keeps trying to get me into doing testing and bug reports. ive never got into that side of it
<lordievader> __dan__: There is a reason LTS exist. Don't push people to differ from their policies.
<__dan__> hehe I know bud :)
<Fox_> im not a major computer guru so i tend to steer away from that sorta thing
<Fox_> i fixed a few easy things things ive stuffed up. but ive broken it a few times aswell lol
<__dan__> if I was sensible I might have also waited for 16.04 tbh, but I couldn't wait to Get the Hot New Stuff haha
<lordievader> Fox_: Reporting bugs is rather easy ;) So if you do find one, please report it.
<Fox_> lol if i ever test it in a VM i might get into it
<__dan__> fundamentally writing a bug report is just writing an email describing how you broke something
<Fox_> but as a person i tend to just like things to work as im a quite impatient guy. Why i went to LTS's
<lordievader> Err...
<Fox_> the amount of times ive had to reinstall the annuals since i started using i run out of fingers and toes to count lol
<lordievader> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<lordievader> No need to email, in most cases it is simply: ubuntu-bug <package-name>
<__dan__> haha yeah if you don't like to reinstall i would still steer clear of btrfs :)
<Fox_> pretty dodgy whats gone on with Riddell
 * Riddell agrees
<__dan__> lol hi Riddell
<lordievader> Riddell: Ola
<Fox_> lol hi Riddell i supported the twitter campaign
<Riddell> thanks Fox_, I could do with the moral support
<__dan__> hang in there fella :)
<Fox_> i have been with kubuntu since i left windows. my support is absolute
<Riddell> I'll try to keep it alive but I can't promise
<Fox_> i hope it doesnt come to that but ill follow wherever the team goes
<Fox_> a name can be changed if need be. the folks that made it happen you shouldnt lose
<__dan__> yeah man don't let some dickbag pseudo-politicians make you turn your back on what you and the team have achieved
<__dan__> they don't have the right
<Fox_> this sorta thing shouldnt be happening in this community
<Fox_> i think some peoples heads have become too swollen
<__dan__> yeah it's not conducive to progress is it :/
<__dan__> hopefully the future will become clear soon :)
<Fox_> i dont htink the whole community no matter what distro you are in. Woouldnt support this kinda thing. They will alienate alot of poeple if they dont come to there senses
<__dan__> I suspect they already have :/
<__dan__> but in the meantime let us continue chanting ALL HAIL GLORIOUS LEADER and making Riddell-branded KDE themes in the style of North Korean propaganda posters
<Riddell> :)
<__dan__> right guys?? ;) ahaha
<Fox_> whats the chances of becoming ya own men so to speak and not relying on the apple wannabies
<Odur> I just read Scott's blog. I'm speechless...
<__dan__> yeah I was equally gobsmacked tbh
<Fox_> yeah when i read about it. nothing makes any sense
<__dan__> least of all the question, what did they expect was going to be the reaction?
<__dan__> a "Community Council" with clearly not a shred of diplomatic skill between them
<Odur> Looks like a personal beef when reading between the lines
<Fox_> bigheaded and jealous of what you guys have done with kubuntu. while unity still sucks ass lol
<__dan__> ahahaha controversial :P
<Odur> Riddell: Well, you got my support. Not that I have any impact on things...
<Fox_> ok an embaressing rokkie question. how do i add this channel to quassel?
<Riddell> thanks Odur
<Odur> Fox_: Change to Konversation, then I could help :P
<__dan__> yeah I'm on Konversation too, sorry
<Fox_> lol ok ill go find it
<Odur> (I really think Kubuntu should switch back to Konversation)
<Fox_> ok got it
<__dan__> may be worth pointing out at this stage that a lot of our discussion just now isn't really on topic for this channel (this channel is for support) there is #kubuntu-offtopic for general chat and such
<__dan__> while you're adding channels :)
<Fox_> oh ok my bad
<__dan__> no worries, just letting you know :)
<Fox_> cool so what do i do?
<__dan__> well you can /join #kubuntu-offtopic if you like, but there's not really much going on in there either
<Fox_> damn i was looking for a place to chat with fellow users
<__dan__> most people in there are also in here
<Fox_> cool
<__dan__> some people get annoyed at general chit chat in here, just wanted to let you know before that happens :P
<Fox_> hey im bound to stuff somehting up in the future so i will need both channels lol
<__dan__> eheh ya me too :)
<Fox_> ok so on topic now. how do i add these two channels?
<Odur> Push F2 and see what opens up
<Fox_> absolutely nothing :)
<Odur> what?!
<Fox_> i push f2 and nohting happens
<Fox_> whats it supposed to do?
<Odur> Hmmm... Menu File, top entry (servers)
<Odur> I don't have english as my system language, so I'm not sure about the wording
<__dan__> if I remember correctly, with Quassel, once you join a channel it will remain in your list
<Fox_> ok it must have done something knucks is me lol
<__dan__> although not sure whether it will auto-join or not, maybe right click on the channel name in the list?
<__dan__> you get like a tree view don't you on the left with all the channels?
<Fox_> no i donloaed konversation
<Fox_> downloaded
<knucks> hello fox
<Fox_> mmmmhello kncks
<Fox_> knucks
<Fox_> ok i got this channel in it
<__dan__> lol multiple personalities much? :P
<Fox_> yeah costing me a fortune in therapy
<Odur> lol
<__dan__> ahaha
<__dan__> in Konversation if you want to auto-join channels just press F2 (or File menu -> Server List) and just edit the server, you can add channels in the window that appears there
<Fox_> ill cjange my nick on konverstion later
<knucks> ok i did f2 and the server window pops up. do i click on new?
<__dan__> you're already connected, so there will be a server already in that list
<__dan__> just edit that server you connected to
<knucks> ok and th ename of the general chat channel is?
<__dan__> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Odur> knucks: Did you press F2 in Quassel or Konversation when I asked you to before?
<knucks> yes i did
<Odur> In what program?
<knucks> konver
<Odur> And it didn't do anything at first?
<Odur> Well, I think you weren't connected to a server then :)
<knucks> no casue i had the server window up already. why i didnt see anything pop up :)
<knucks> ok i added the general chat channel
<knucks> thanks for that ill switch to general chat now
<Odur> Well, I have to go. Bye for now
<__dan__> cya Odur
<knucks> thanks Odur seeya
<otjura> anyone else having problem of plasma5 slowing over time? by time uptime hits 8, system is almost unusable. after reboot it's brisk again.
<__dan__> lol is 5 separate users enough, aurelie? :P
<__dan__> otjura: it's been fine for me, over how long a time are you talking about?
<__dan__> otjura: also might be useful to see which processes are taking up the CPU
<otjura> __dan__: at around 8th day plasma gets very slwo
<otjura> I now temporarily reverted to unity because I need to get things done and to see if it happens here too
<__dan__> hmmm next time it happens it's worth checking to see which process is causing that
<Walex> otjura: nearly everything slows and bloats over time, programmers don't take leak avoidance seriously
<Walex> otjura: especially recently released not quite finished KDE Plasma 5
<Walex> otjura: and it could be that it is an X resource leak etc.
<lordievader> Plasma4 can run for days though...
<RtMF> wg #stims
<RtMF> oops
<sigma_> hi guys
<sigma_> have a quick question
<sigma_> in 15.04, does anyone know how to change the timezone on the analog clock widget?
<sigma_> this used to be an option in the kde4 analog clock, but no longer in the kde5 version
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<eXistenZe> Hey guys. What's the best way to use one 120Gb SSD and a 640Gb HDD for a kubuntu install? The HDD goes for /home but what of the SDD? 8Gb swap leaves 112Gb for root wich seems too much.
<eXistenZe> Partition even further for /media?
<dmatt> eXistenZe: I would go for /home on separate SSD partion and mount hdd as home/user/data
<eXistenZe> hum... what exactly is /home/user/data ? (you can guess I'm a n00b at this)
<dmatt> eXistenZe: or put virtualbox images (or whatever else you want to hav fast rw access to) to SSD partition and mount it as /home/user/fast/VBdisks
<eXistenZe> I guess I'm a couple of months away of understanding that...
<dmatt> just folder name where you store all your data you would like to put on hdd
<eXistenZe> Ok... Is a separate /boot partition necessary as stated in a couple of articles?
<nlsthzn> nope, boot not required inless uefi afaik
<nlsthzn> *unless
<nlsthzn> I always go seperate / , home and swap obviously
<yossarianuk> never understood the benefit of a seperate /home
<BluesKaj> nighter_, did you wipe your windows partitions after receiving the computer, and how old is the machine ?
<yossarianuk> unless you are sharing /home with multiple distros
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Also for reinstalls, it makes things easy.
<lordievader> And you cannot fill up your system partition with stupid users ;)
<BluesKaj> oops wrong nick
<yossarianuk> but then you may have issues if the different distros use different versions of software - i.e different versions of firefox, etc
<ikonia> not always sure a seperate /home directory does make things easier
<yossarianuk> lordievader: that is a good point (silly users - i.e clients/staff)
<ikonia> as with upgrades it can carry unsupported features/configs thorugh to new versions, and with clean installs it can leave problems in place
<BluesKaj> seems he left anyway , but i don't see a notifier
<nlsthzn> I always keep my data on the separate /home but delete all hidden files / folders when I re-install :p
<yossarianuk> I have a separate /tmp partition as I mount it with nobarriers
<BluesKaj> odd, tab wouldn't autocomplete his nick
<BluesKaj> I prefer / and /home partitions so I can reinstall quickly without having to set everything up all over again
<lordievader> ikonia: There are allways pros and cons.
 * nlsthzn watches the solar impulse impromptu landing in Japan show -  https://youtu.be/GHa05MxP1YA and then shuts-up because of being off-topic in the help channel >.<
<eXistenZe> I don't need fast access to anything but the OS. It's just a waste of space to give it 100Gb.
<eXistenZe> There's no process manager in linux, rigth? If an app hangs the best way to close is to sudo kill, right?
<hateball> eXistenZe: by linux, do you mean Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> nlsthzn, it's gonna be a suspensful flight across the pacific... 6 days or some such
<hateball> eXistenZe: if you are using Plasma you can start one with ctrl+esc
<nlsthzn> BluesKaj: they hit bad weather and landing in a few minutes... so the next leg will then also be shorter by about two days by the sound of it...
<nlsthzn> hateball: ctrl+esc ... didn't know that one, thanks :D
<eXistenZe> nice
<BluesKaj> I see ..I hope they make it ok
<nlsthzn> firefox eating 1.3gb as per usual
<hateball> nlsthzn: :)
<lordievader> nlsthzn: top/htop can also kill process.
<nlsthzn> usual use htop
<eXistenZe> The only thing preventing me from deleting windows for good is a good and reliable office suite
<eXistenZe> libre is ok, but not enough
<BluesKaj> thank goodness I don't need one
<eXistenZe> guess I can use the extra space on sdd for a virtualbox
<eXistenZe> or wine
<__dan__> eXistenZe: perhaps see if Calligra is any better for your needs than LibreOffice?
<eXistenZe> __dan__: bad compatibility with doc and docx
<eXistenZe> Gotta try office online and see if it works
<__dan__> ahhh yeah I've filed a bug report or two myself against LibreOffice when it comes to DOCX
<__dan__> no idea how Calligra shapes up in terms of DOC / DOCX
<__dan__> just thought I'd offer the suggestion tho :)
<eXistenZe> calligra can't even write to doc/docx
<__dan__> can on my machine bud
<__dan__> docx anyway, maybe not doc
<eXistenZe> gonna try virtual box. I definitly need the presentation mode from powerpoint 2013
<__dan__> my condolences :/ eheh
<__dan__> *poorpoint :P
<eXistenZe> :) not goint to stop testing linux choices btw
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Try KVM, Windows works nicely within KVM. I use Lightroom that way.
<__dan__> tbh I share your pain eXistenZe, not sure when LibreOffice 5 is due out but I believe it's available for testing already
<yossarianuk> KVM works great with Linux too - except with openGL/3D
<lordievader> yossarianuk: GPU passthrough ;)
<eXistenZe> no need for opengl or 3d. Just the bare minimum for office
<eXistenZe> the lighter the better
<lordievader> eXistenZe: KVM gives near bare-metal performance.
<eXistenZe> translation for non-english native?
<lordievader> Perhaps that is more true for Linux guests than Windows guests, but still.
<lordievader> Almost as if it is installed directly on the machine, instead of a vm.
<eXistenZe> so it's flawless?
<lordievader> No, nothing is.
<eXistenZe> wonder it this t9400 is enough for virtualization
<eXistenZe> not exactly a core quad
<__dan__> doesn't really matter if you're just gonna run office and such, that chip probably has hardware virt support so it should be OK
<__dan__> although maybe a little old for VT-D or whatever it's called (where you can do GPU passthrough and that kind of crazy stuff)
<m_tadeu> hi...where is the mouse app launch feedback?
<eXistenZe> Ok... deadline set... Wednsday I receive the ssd and delete win8.1 for good
<eXistenZe> win8 is just so so bad
<eXistenZe> there are probably not enough words to describe it
<eXistenZe> hum... kde did not like the optical drive hot conection
<lordievader> Since when do optical drives support that?
<eXistenZe> it's sata. why shouldn't they?
<eXistenZe> hard drives do
<EvilRoey> sata hard drives are hot pluggable?
<EvilRoey> I didn't know that
<EvilRoey> like, the ones in the case, I can unplug them without turning the system off first?
<est31> yes EvilRoey
<est31> but make sure you sync first
<est31> and unmount them
<EvilRoey> well unmount of course
<EvilRoey> and sync, that's logical too.
<est31> http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/43450
<EvilRoey> oh, you can't hotswap PCI cards, right?
<EvilRoey> thank you!
<eXistenZe> I have power and sata cable extentions on my desktop to quickly connect and repair/copy drives
<eXistenZe> plus the chieftech hotswap module
<EvilRoey> "
<EvilRoey> 	
<EvilRoey> I strongly advice to always issue the echo 1 > /sys/block/(whatever)/device/delete command because the drive will park the heads, fully stop the disk and disable power on the bus. If a non-parked head touches a spinning plate the drive can be permanently destroyed. –  drumfire Feb 12 '14 at 21:21 "
<eXistenZe> very handy
<eXistenZe> hum... DJ backspin sound... that would be bad...
<Mekzholan> Hi, since I've updated to Kubuntu 15.04 my Firefox doesn't respect the virtual desktops any more after session restore. (I.e. all windows are created on the first virtual deskptop - but I had one on each...).
<Mekzholan> Is that a known problem? Can I fix it somehow?
<henry8989> hello i was wondering if kubuntu supported the geforce 6150 as I know regular ubuntu does not
<Dry_Lips> henry8989, kubuntu uses the same packages and drivers as regular ubuntu
<henry8989> yes i understand that but my 6150 does not support the unity 3d and wondering if the kde desktop enviorment did
 * __dan__ was just looking into that, apparently the NVidia proprietary drivers do support the GeForce 6150
<henry8989> because when i installed regular ubuntu and set the nvidia drivers i jsut get a black screen with a mouse cursor
<__dan__> that's odd :/
<__dan__> I've had no problems with the 304 nvidia drivers on my laptop running kubuntu 15.04, you would be using the same driver on that chipset also
<henry8989> if i use the nouveau drivers it does the same thing but at least then a can use nomodeset to get to a 640x480 desktop
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Make sure your motherboard also supports it.
<__dan__> yeah I had to use nomodeset on this too, otherwise there was screen corruption
<henry8989> how did you fix yours
<__dan__> once I got the proper nvidia drivers installed, it was fine
<henry8989> but the nomodeset does not work with official nvidia drivers or with the opensource nvidia drivers
<henry8989> but any driver i install does not work
<henry8989> i know the 173 drivers are suppose to work but can't download them and isntall them using apt-get
<__dan__> nomodeset was working for me on the opensource nvidia drivers ("nouveau")
<henry8989> yes nomodeset worked for me there too
<__dan__> according to the nvidia site, that card is compatible with the 304 release of drivers
<henry8989> but i need mroe resolution than 640x480
<henry8989> well they are not i tried them
<__dan__> maybe the problem is with unity?
<henry8989> i think it is which is why i was thnking maybe kubuntu would work
<__dan__> if you've just done a fresh install of ubuntu and that didn't work, it wouldnt take too long to at least try kubuntu
<henry8989> better
<__dan__> all I can say is that I'm running Kubuntu 15.04 with the same nvidia drivers that are supposed to be installed with the card you have, and I don't have any problems at all
<henry8989> also can i install chromium with kubuntu?
<__dan__> yep :)
<clivejo> or course
<clivejo> of
<__dan__> although it comes with Firefox by default and personally I find that browser to be far superior
<__dan__> but to each his own :)
<__dan__> Chromium is available from the package manager, very easy to install
<henry8989> cool im trying to take an old office pc that had its hard drive and i can't reinstall windows on a put ubuntu on it so it will work without havign to buy windows since i have a blank hard drive and i jsut need it for basic web browsing and office work
<henry8989> well the person who will be using the pc likes google chrome
<__dan__> yeah Kubuntu will eat that kind of thing for breakfast, while looking cooler than Windows too :)
<clivejo> you can get chrome for it too, I use Chrome so that I can cast to my Chromecast
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  good point
<EvilRoey> an intel X99 motherboard here.
<clivejo> henry8989: sure try and Kubuntu Live CD/DVD see how it handles your graphics card
<henry8989> yes i know my pc has ubuntu on it a and its cool but i am fixing someone elses pc that was used in an office and  only had the web browser and livbre office on it
<__dan__> henry8989: to test the graphics fully you will need to install Kubuntu to the hard drive (to install the proprietary nvidia drivers) FYI
<__dan__> henry8989: but if you install it and continue to struggle, please come back and we can see what we can do to fix it :)
<henry8989> well i have no problem doing that
<henry8989> wwell im figuring its the unioty 3d since the graphics are so old
<__dan__> it's possible, that chipset is as old as the hills
<__dan__> but theoretically at least, it should run with Kubuntu
<__dan__> the laptop I have Kubuntu 15.04 on is running an old Quadro, basically the equivalent of GeForce 7950 and it performs almost faultlessly, the only weird thing I've seen is it does glitch very slightly when in the lowest power-save mode (100MHz)
<__dan__> doesn't affect usability though, it only "blinks" for a split second, so it's no big deal - the nouveau drivers on the other hand were completely unusable
<rsd> did something change in KIO SSH (fish/sftp) on kde5? Now, some remote file editing on kate appears under krun (instead of hostname) and saves are not uploaded back to the remote.  Under kate the filename is renamed to <number>_<number>_<real filename>.
<__dan__> I can disable the lowest power-save mode but haven't felt the need
<__dan__> rsd: I have no idea, I haven't used that functionality, if you don't get any joy here you could try checking the KDE bugtracker? https://bugs.kde.org/
<rsd> __dan__, yep.  I will wait a little to see if it is a known bug
<__dan__> rsd: I've just tried using Kate with a fish connection and it seems to be working fine
<__dan__> rsd: how are you setting it up? i went to dolphin, add network folder, connected to the server, created a new text file using dolphin, then double clicked the file which opened up in kate, edited it and saved
<__dan__> rsd: then confirmed the save by logging into the server via ssh and cat the file
<rsd> __dan__, exactly that
<rsd> only konqueror instead of dolphin
<rsd> I noticed that some files open as before, but not all
<__dan__> rsd: hmmm maybe try dolphin? also worth pointing out I'm running the backports PPA not the plain jane 15.04
<rsd> me too, backport ppa
<rsd> trying dolhin
<est31> what again is the bug?
<est31> perhaps this one https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348551
<__dan__> [18:59] <rsd> did something change in KIO SSH (fish/sftp) on kde5? Now, some remote file editing on kate appears under krun (instead of hostname) and saves are not uploaded back to the remote.  Under kate the filename is renamed to <number>_<number>_<real filename>.
<ubottu> KDE bug 348551 in Folder "Executable files won't open in directory widget" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<est31> ok then not mine
<rsd> __dan__, when it shows on kate, it displays the hostname or krun (left panel) as the parent?
<__dan__> dup of 348436 est31?
<__dan__> rsd: shows the hostname and the username
<__dan__> [hostname]username
<est31> thanks __dan__ its a dupe
<__dan__> yw :)
<rsd> https://www.dropbox.com/s/eu6ifex7zlfni3j/kate-error.jpg?dl=0
<rsd> look at the Documents panel
<rsd> there are both cases
<__dan__> how odd ... I get the behaviour shown above
<__dan__> did you open the above one with dolphin and the other one with konqueror?
<rsd> it does not really matter
<rsd> I think it is associated with the type of file
<__dan__> hmmm so the behaviour is random regardless of file manager?
<rsd> not random
<__dan__> but they are both .sh files?
<rsd> yes
<rsd> but the ones that shows under 10.10.7.1 will always shown that way
<rsd> the same to the krun ones
<__dan__> ahhhh these are two separate servers?
<rsd> so there must be some kind of triggering
<rsd> same server
<__dan__> im trying to figure out what makes those two files different
<rsd> different paths, no permission issue
<rsd> one is under /etc
<rsd> the other /usr/local/bin
<__dan__> you're sure the permissions are fine?
<__dan__> ie. you can ssh in as that user and write to both of those files?
<rsd> the ones in /etc does not have execution bit, but even removing it from the others, the result still the same
<rsd> the /etc one does not have a shebang
<rsd> I will remove it and try
<rsd> it also happens with both sftp and fish kio
<rsd> there is another behaviour difference.  The first case, kate opens and loads the file.  The second one, kde downloads the file and pass to kate
<__dan__> i would be inclined to double check the owner and group of those files, make sure the user you're connecting with is definitely supposed to be writing to both the files, particularly the krun one
<rsd> thats why kate does not know about it
<rsd> 0755 both
<rsd> I copied the working one from /etc to /usr/local and it still works fine.  It is content related I guess
<rsd> some file association/content issue
<__dan__> 0755 means only the owner of the file has write permissions though
<__dan__> so if the user you're connecting with isn't the owner ...
<rsd> I think I nailed it
<rsd> it is the file name
<rsd> I just renamed it to test.sh wnd it worked
<rsd> let me findout where is the limitation
<__dan__> wow really?
<__dan__> mate that sounds like a bug report in the making ;)
<rsd> can you try with a chroot-test.sh
<rsd> this one seems to always open bad
<rsd> when I rename to test.sh if goes right
<Karmelo> Hi!
<Etriaph> rhn: Plasma 5.3.1 is available in 15.04 through the backports PPA
<rhn> using the daily PPA(https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs#Daily_Snapshot_.28somewhat_stable.29) would give me plasma 5.3 or 5.2 ?
<rhn> Etriaph: oaky, it's got nothing to do with the daily builds ?
<rhn> and how stable/unstable is the backports PPA ?
<Etriaph> If you use the daily builds you're likely in for some instability here and there
<Etriaph> My desktop is just fine.
<rhn> Etriaph: (excuse me if I'm being silly) what happens if I add both the PPA's ?
<Etriaph> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1422687/snapshot1.png
<Etriaph> That's a stable 15.04 with the backports PPA.
<Etriaph> And 5.3.1
<rhn> okay, the page's still loading :\
<rhn> at the end of the day, all I need really, are the latest development packages
<Etriaph> Well when you say latest, do you mean their cutting edge, or latest to develop with in this branch?
<rhn> Etriaph: the backport PPA would serve that purpose fine right ?
<Etriaph> I have no problem compiling Konversation and Basket from source
<rhn> well, my project involves porting to kf5
<Etriaph> I'm assuming I could develop whatever I want.
<Etriaph> Oh, ya, this is a good platform for that.
<Etriaph> 5.3.1 is rather new.
<rhn> that's great to hear :)
<Etriaph> Are you using a laptop or desktop PC?
<rhn> yeah, newer than the daily unstable one I believe
<rhn> I'm on a laptop
<Etriaph> Which application are you porting?
<rhn> kopete :D
<Etriaph> Ah, I used Kopete for a loooong time :D
<rhn> hahah, I knew it :P
<rhn> there's still some kde3 in the kopete src :o
<Etriaph> Ow
<Etriaph> So it's a bit dated then :D
<Etriaph> I'm sure the new frameworks will serve you well.
<rhn> yes, very much so
<Etriaph> Are you going to do any QML for the interface development?
<rhn> nope, as of now there's no QML in kopete, and I haven't thought of adding QML just yet
<rhn> but there are discusions going on
<rhn> it could be brought in
<Etriaph> I like software evolution.
<rhn> :)
<Etriaph> I need to learn to focus on one project, instead of trying to do 30 at once haha
<rhn> lol :P
<rhn> Etriaph: btw, would plasma 5.3 be available via the daily ppa after sometime ?
<rhn> some days/weeks ?
<Etriaph> But I think you'll be fine with the Kubuntu development environment.  Do you do the packaging for Kopete in Kubuntu?
<rhn> nope, I'm only just getting started right now :)
<rhn> I think Pali would know that well
<rhn> he's the maintainer of the project AFAIK
<Etriaph> rhn: Um, I wouldn't be the one to ask, you'd probably want to check of Riddell or sgclark, but you don't need to be using the daily PPA for Plasma 5.3.1, it's in 15.04 through backports.
<Etriaph> So if you have 15.04 installed and are using the backports PPA, you're on 5.3.1
<rhn> okay
<Etriaph> I don't think you'd need the daily unless you were waiting for something upstream to become available.
<rhn> what's been causing me confusion is the fact that the daily PPA's claim to be the latest - and latets is 5.3
<rhn> *latest
<Etriaph> Latest is 5.3.1
<rhn> yeah, I was using the daily ppa on 14.10 and it had 5.2
<Etriaph> Oh...
<rhn> so that was my confusion, ideally it should've given me 5.3 right ?
<Etriaph> Not necessarily.
<Etriaph> 14.10 has different backports.
<rhn> it was 5.2.90 to be precise ;)
<rhn> oh I see
<Etriaph> A sizable number of the apps are still KDE 4, so we're running hybrid in 15.04, but it's quite stable now.
<rhn> so are you saying that using the live ppa on 15.04 could fetch me 5.3 ? - I'd like that since I also contribute to plasma-mediacenter which at times requires upstream packages :\
<Etriaph> If you're considering doing KF5 development, you'd want to get on 15.04, 14.10 wouldn't be appropriate.
<rhn> yes, but I'm confused between these two PPA's :P
<rhn> 15.04 + daily PPA == 5.3 ??
<Etriaph> 15.04 + Backports PPA == 5.3.1
<rhn> I see :)
<rhn> okay, let me go with the backports for the moment, I could always add the other PPA when required :)
<Etriaph> Are you still running 14.10?
<Etriaph> I just want to be clear if you are or not :D
<rhn> I'm half way through upgrading to 15.04 from 14.10
<rhn> packages have been fetched, it's now getting installed :)
<Etriaph> Ah, OK.  I cross my fingers for you, sometimes upgrades go wrong.
<rhn> oh no ! :\
<rhn> we'll see how it goes, will take quite some time it seems :\
<Etriaph> I usually download the image and reinstall, but save my home directory, instead of upgrading.
<rhn> hey, upgrade doesn't cause you to lose data does it ?
<Etriaph> I'm going to grab a coffee, I'm usually around so if you run into any issues ping me and we'll see what can be done.
<rhn> the ~/ should be safe
<rhn> that's great :)
<Etriaph> Oh, ya
<Etriaph> You won't lose / unless you also told it to format the drive :D
<Etriaph> ~/ rather
<rhn> good, I didn't do that :)
<Etriaph> If you have to install, just tell it to replace the paths that it installs software to but to leave /home alone, there's an option for it.
<Etriaph> bbiab
<eXistenZe> hey guys.
<eXistenZe> where can I find a crash course on how to install kvm on kubuntu 15?
<eXistenZe> latest version on kvm howto is for ubuntu 7
<__dan__> lol
<__dan__> i did see a GUI program that was like virtualbox gui but for KVM
<__dan__> I think it's a Gnome project
<eXistenZe> hum... oooooook.
<eXistenZe> I'll guess it's not a double click -> next -> next -> done like windows VMs...
<__dan__> no idea tbh I've never used KVM
<eXistenZe> "Most Linux distros already have KVM kernel modules and userspace tools available through their packaging systems. This is the easiest and recommended way of using KVM. "
<eXistenZe> not in muon discover...
<__dan__> https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Boxes
<__dan__> thats the one I was thinking of, not sure it fits the bill tho
<__dan__> tbh I just use virtualbox
<__dan__> may not give anyone a nerdgasm but it's easy, cross-platform, fairly robust, and does the job
<__dan__> also there is a great PHP front-end for headless operation called (imaginatively enough) phpVirtualBox
<__dan__> http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Management_Tools
<__dan__> maybe one of those would suit your needs
<__dan__> that's written for Qt and seems to have a virtualbox-style interface http://sourceforge.net/projects/aqemu/
<__dan__> if you're used to that already
<__dan__> seems to be in the ubuntu repositories too, at least on this 14.04 machine
<eXistenZe> oooooooooook...
<eXistenZe> gonna need some reading in the next couple of days
<eXistenZe> now I understand how win really is made for dummies
<__dan__> mate if you're already comfortable with virtualbox, don't dismiss that as an option
<eXistenZe> not confortable at anything
<eXistenZe> never used any of them
<__dan__> also with KVM, as I understand it, you will need to ensure your CPU supports virtualisation extensions, and that it's enabled in your BIOS
<__dan__> whereas virtualbox runs on pretty much anything
<__dan__> think you only need CPU virt support on vbox to run a 64-bit guest
<__dan__> im no expert tho, never run KVM
<eXistenZe> I have VT in my T9400
<eXistenZe> only inclined to use KVM becaused it is the most recomended
<eXistenZe> I only need it to run office 2013
<Etriaph> LibreOffice ftw
<__dan__> shouldn't be that difficult, if I had to do the same, I would be inclined to use virtualbox because it's almost certainly going to be the easiest to set up
<__dan__> but then I have experience with virtualbox and not with KVM
<__dan__> for instance, with virtualbox you get virtualbox additions for windows, which you install in the guest OS (guest = the OS you're running inside virtualbox) allowing better performance particularly in relation to graphics
<eXistenZe> is there a difference in compatibility between x86 and x64 windows in vbox?
<__dan__> so you install the guest OS, then install the additions which come with virtualbox, and suddenly your graphics perform well, you get nice stuff like shared clipboard, etc
<Dry_Lips> Is there any way to add a global menu to the panel in Plasma 5? Such as this: http://agateau.com/2010/getting-menus-out-of-application-windows/appmenu-dolphin.png
<__dan__> no, it will run both, but be aware that if you pick 64-bit windows, you can only ever run that VM on a machine with hardware VT support
<eXistenZe> be right back
<bprompt> Dry_Lips:     hmm what do you have in mind to add?
<bprompt> Dry_Lips:    anyhow, yes, is doable, with a .desktop file
<Dry_Lips> bprompt, I was thinking like this: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/how-to-enable-new-kde-410-appmenu-title.html
<Dry_Lips> only using the panel like in the first screenshot
<bprompt> ?
<bprompt> you can add "actions" to the context menu for the file manager in kde
<Dry_Lips> I was wondering if there's a way to make a Mac-like global menu that works across GTK and QT apps
<bprompt> well... bear in mind that macOS relies on only one window manager, "finder" IIRC, so it becomes "global" per se, since it's only one wm, whilst when using more than one, then each will have their own settings separate from others
<bprompt> if you were on a macOSX and running two separate window managers, you'd run on the same things as with gtk or qt file managers
<Dry_Lips> bprompt, I'm looking for something like this, only for KDE / Plasma 5... http://www.webupd8.org/2015/05/global-menu-applet-for-cinnamon-desktop.html
<__dan__> ya i know what you mean Dry_Lips, like the netbook mode on KDE 4, i dont see that option on KDE 5 at the moment
<Dry_Lips> Ah, that's too bad... I hope that something like this comes sooner or later
<__dan__> yeah i believe a lot of the widgets and stuff are still due to be released
<__dan__> but can't comment on whether we will see a comeback of the global menu
<__dan__> would be nice to see though, not every machine has an abundance of pixels :)
<Dry_Lips> Yeah, and personally I prefer a top panel plus a dock...
<Dry_Lips> A global panel is a nice touch to a top panel + dock setup
<__dan__> to be honest I haven't felt the need to customise KDE 5 all that much
<Dry_Lips> Well, KDE 5 is nice, no doubt about that
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> doesn't kde4 have a netbook mode?  pretty sure it does
<__dan__> trimmed down the fat title bar a bit, changed to double-click instead of single-click, green on black konsole with transparency, that kind of thing
<bprompt> I've used it a little on a netbook install, not enough to notice any global menus though
<__dan__> kde4 does yeah
<bprompt> ohhh is a kde5 issue I see
<__dan__> yeah doesn't look like that stuff has come out the oven yet
<__dan__> but I'm sure they're busy baking it - it's still fairly early days for KDE 5
<Dry_Lips> Btw, I'm not really experienced with KDE... I've noticed that using other window decorations than breeze often crashes plasma... Is this a KDE 5 issue?
<__dan__> couldn't tell you mate, like I say I haven't strayed far from the defaults yet
<__dan__> i did notice the dark theme still has some oddities, unreadable text in certain situations, so i switched back to the default one
<Dry_Lips> Same here...
<__dan__> it was always going to be like this, 15.04 really is for those of us who have to have the latest whizz bang now
<__dan__> and if it's a good early indication, the next LTS, 16.04, will be legendary
<bprompt> one may note that "new" means "new", not necessarily good, just new, expectedly better, but necessarily better, just "new",  good and new, aren't mutually inclusive
<__dan__> hehe true :)
<__dan__> but to get good sometimes you have to persevere with new for a while ;)
<bprompt> well... if you're beta testing.. then that's expectable, and things "not working" should be expected
<__dan__> mate I've been using computers for 30 years, things not working is par for the course haha
<__dan__> i see your point though, to be honest if i want 100% dependability i would be inclined to stick to the LTS
<__dan__> this machine is 14.04, i have another laptop that is on 15.04 with the backports PPA, but that has a glorious screen that i just had to see running KDE 5, and i'm glad i did :)
<vbgunz> anyone know why colorschemes in kde 5 (backports) are so finnicky to downright unreliable to apply?
<vbgunz> anyone know how to fix it?
#kubuntu 2015-06-02
<hudsonkem> kubuntu 15.04 high swap, but I already set swappiness to 10.
<sigma_> hi there
<sigma_> is anyone here available to help me build a i386 package for the application here - http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kup+Backup+System?content=147465
<sigma_> i tried and failed miserably!
<sigma_> sorry located here - https://build.opensuse.org/package/show/home:simper:kup/kup-kf5
<sigma_> kup-0.6.0.tar.gz is the source file
<sigma_> i still dont get why kubuntu doesnt include this as a standard app - its an amazing backup utility
<redbul> ciao
<lordievader> Good morning.
<hudsonkem> anybody there?
<lordievader> hudsonkem: See /names ;)
<hudsonkem> '-', I'm getting high swap, but I already set swappiness to 10.
<hudsonkem> so, any idea?
<lordievader> hudsonkem: What is the output of 'free -m'?
<lordievader> !paste | hudsonkem
<ubottu> hudsonkem: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<amichair> Hi, I'm in the middle of upgrading 14.10 to 15.04, and at ~75% the distribution upgrade gui window is simply frozen (after minimizing+maximizing the window is blank, so it's hung). How should I proceed?
<hudsonkem> https://paste.kde.org/p7zzuo6df
<lordievader> amichair: Is apt-get/dpkg still running?
<amichair> I saw in htop that cups was taking 100% cpu for quite a while, so killed it, but that didn't help
<lordievader> hudsonkem: Heh, that is odd... Could you pastebin the output of 'vmstat 1 5'?
<amichair> lordievader: I see a /usr/bin/dpkg process with very long command line
<lordievader> amichair: Does it use any resources? (top -p `pidof dpkg`)
<amichair> lordievader: looks idle
<lordievader> amichair: Hmm, kill the upgrade gui, and dpkg if it still runs after that. Then run 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<amichair> lordievader: although looking at htop I see there's a /tmp/ubuntu-release-upgrader process that's around 2% cpu
<lordievader> That is still idle ;)
<amichair> lordievader: oh my. great software :-)
<hudsonkem> https://paste.kde.org/p3bajnbey
<lordievader> hudsonkem: That is quite different output than what I expected...
<amichair> lordievader: I killed the gui, and dpkg disappeared
<lordievader> hudsonkem: I got something like: https://paste.kde.org/pjr0qu059
<lordievader> amichair: Right, good. Run 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<hudsonkem> .-. just vmstat and out 1 and 5 yeah?
<amichair> lordievader: apt-get install -f fails with error about dpkg being interrupted
<amichair> lordievader: should I run the recommended 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<lordievader> amichair: Do what it says ;)
<lordievader> hudsonkem: 'vmstat 1 5'
<hudsonkem> sorry did now about this :D
<hudsonkem> https://paste.kde.org/pfkhdzeq3
<hudsonkem> I thought "vmstat -as" -.-'
<lordievader> hudsonkem: I see no swap usage.
<hudsonkem> just a minute, up screenshot
<amichair> lordievader: ok, it's running. btw, is this a known issue?
<lordievader> amichair: Not to me.
<hudsonkem> http://i.imgur.com/2lGyZic.png
<lordievader> hudsonkem: The 468Mb swap usage you mean? That ain't strange. If swap is used it is not cleared. It ain't efficient to clear the swap. It is more efficient to leave the data but disregard the pointer.
<netrunner_> Hatsukawa
<netrunner_> my friend's favorate japanese porn star
<lordievader> netrunner_: Please keep this channel family friendly.
<hudsonkem> but it make my pc more heavy, when I was using xfce it was working good
<lordievader> hudsonkem: In what way does it make you pc more heavy?
<lordievader> It was running out of ram, it needed to store a few pages somewhere.
<hudsonkem> -.-' many lagg
<lordievader> KDE is heavier than XFCE ;)
<amichair> lordievader: ok, dpkg is done, now what?
<lordievader> amichair: sudo apt-get install -f
<amichair> lordievader: nothing to do (only a lot to autoremove)
<hudsonkem> yeah, but to activate swap the ram must to be around 1.7-8gb
<lordievader> amichair: Okay: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lordievader> hudsonkem: True.
<amichair> lordievader: same result
<lordievader> hudsonkem: Keep vmstat running (vmstat 1) and check if swap is actively being used.
<lordievader> amichair: Hmmm. How do your sources look like?
<hudsonkem> okay, thx for help
<amichair> lordievader: if I do apt-get upadte it shows vivid, is that what you meant?
<hudsonkem> about xrender, I got same window tearing, ideas? :)
<lordievader> hudsonkem: Enable vsync?
<lordievader> amichair: Err, somewhat. Actually I'd like to see /etc/apt/sources.list
<hudsonkem> yep but nothing happen
<amichair> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11515765/
<lordievader> hudsonkem: Hmm, what videocard and driver are you using?
<amichair> lordievader: but nowadays there are lots of sources.list.d too no?
<lordievader> amichair: That looks good. The sources.list.d things should be disabled. "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<amichair> lordievader: only *.list in that dir are considered? if so, they are indeed disabled. lots of other backup files in the dir too though.
<hudsonkem> intel i915, no driver.
<lordievader> hudsonkem: No driver? Wut... What is the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA'?
<amichair> lordievader: update & dist-upgrade same as before - nothing to do, only a bunch to autoremove
<lordievader> amichair: Yes, but the first thing do-release-upgrade does is disable ppa's.
<lordievader> amichair: Is plasma-dekstop installed?
<amichair> apt-cache policy plasma-desktop says Installed: 4:5.2.2-0ubuntu4
<lordievader> amichair: I guess you are all set then ;)
<hudsonkem> https://paste.kde.org/pmsjhywez
<amichair> lordievader: pray and reboot?
<lordievader> amichair: Precisely :P
<hudsonkem> hahah
<amichair> lordievader: ok, thanks for ur help. if you don't hear from me soon, it didn't work :-)
<lordievader> I hope I do hear from you ;)
<hudsonkem> with xubuntu 15.04 +xfwm I got tearing, after, installed compton and solved that, without drivers. but I would like to solve that with kwin_x11
<amichair> lordievader: I didn't even make it as far as the restart dialog. if I select restart from k-menu, the screen fades out, but no dialog appears
<hudsonkem> and I don't like compiz
<amichair> actually I'll try waiting 30 secs
<lordievader> amichair: sudo reboot?
<hudsonkem> amichair try, go to tty and press ctrl+alt+del
<lordievader> hudsonkem: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_graphics#Tear-free_video
<amichair> lordievader: well waiting didn't work. sudo reboot kills kde (session etc.) vilently, no? is there any way to do a graceful shutdown?
<lordievader> Meh, it is a bit crude. But it does the job.
<amichair> lordievader: ok then, here it goes.
<hudsonkem> lordievander I tried something like that but it a little different, let me see if this work here :D
<hudsonkem> lordievander I dont have graphic driver installed, but yeah!, 01.org not realized yet
<amichair> lordievader: well my desktop and all settings/widgets are gone, but at least I'm back here. I suppose plasma 5 resets everything?
<lordievader> amichair: Thought so. Never done an upgrade from Plasma4 to Plasma5. Or at least not in its current state.
<amichair> lordievader: I've been doing upgrades since dapper. sometimes big things break, sometimes little things break.
<amichair> lordievader: adding back ppas, it says kubuntu-ppa not found, does that still exist?
<hudsonkem> amichair why not made clear install of 15.04 and upgrade plama? its more security
<lordievader> Perhaps not for vivid. There is a backports ppa, if that is what you mean.
<lordievader> The backports has Plasma 5.3.1.
<hudsonkem> yep
<amichair> lordievader: I had both ppas, backports seems ok, kubuntu-ppa says not found
<amichair> hudsonkem: there's too much configuration to do, running servers etc.
<amichair> maybe for the next LTS I'll do a clean install. I've got time to think about it :-)
<hudsonkem> :O. u're on server.
<amichair> hudsonkem: it's both
<hudsonkem> rebooting here, I will be back :3
<hudsonkem> amichair got it
<lordievader> amichair: KDE on a server? Blegh.
<hudsonkem> lordievader as I thought '-'
<amichair> lordievader: nono, it's just web/mail/etc servers running on a desktop :-)
<amichair> are the Windows theme designers moonlighting for KDE now?
<amichair> even taking it a step futher, with 1-bit color icons
<amichair> color depth, that is
<hudsonkem> '-' yeah, just when intel graphics driver 1.0.9 realise, tried something but plasma not start more.
<amichair> well, there's the first plasma crash, in less than 20 minutes.
<amichair> let's try 5.3.1 on for size...
<amichair> after the upgrade, a driver manager notification pops up with a checkbox for  intel processor microcode (proprietary). Should I select it? (never saw this in previous versions)
<lordievader> Err, you might want to read more about it.
<lordievader> !info intel-microcode
<ubottu> intel-microcode (source: intel-microcode): Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs. In component restricted, is extra. Version 3.20150121.1 (vivid), package size 562 kB, installed size 809 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<amichair> lordievader: how would I know if I should enable it or not? Any way to tell what's in it?
<lordievader> amichair: apt-cache show intel-microcode
<amichair> lordievader: any reason one should not enable it?
<lordievader> Can't really think of any.
<amichair> done.
<amichair> the notification icon doesn't seem to disappear though
<__dan__> i enabled it, along with nvidia proprietary drivers, haven't seen the notification since - you'll almost certainly need to reboot for it to take effect tho
<amichair> any idea why the battery icon is red and blink-zooms every few seconds? (I'm on a desktop)
<amichair> and how do I close the instant messaging icon?
<amichair> I see missing pidgin icon is still not fixed
<amichair> clock date still unusable
<amichair> taskbar can't be manually reordered
<amichair> is there any estimate on when plasma 5 will get back the plasma 4 functionality? 5.4.0 maybe?
<__dan__> no idea on the battery, instant messenger you should be able to right click and remove that way (may have to unlock widgets first), some taskbar icons don't appear anymore because those apps use a taskbar API from the 60's (i've had this happen with dropbox) i have a workaround if you're interested
<amichair> __dan__:  yeah there was some replacement tray applet for those... do u remember what it's called?
<__dan__> wmsystemtray
<amichair> man that's ugly
<__dan__> some apps need to be updated for tne new millennium unfortunately
<__dan__> personally I've only seen this happen with dropbox so far
<__dan__> in the meantime, wmsystemtray does accept some parameters you may be able to tweak it more to your tastes
<__dan__> but yeah, lipstick on a pig
<__dan__> wmsystemtray --non-wmaker --bgcolor white
<__dan__> put it where you want and tell KWin not to draw the window decorations, a reasonable starter for 10
<__dan__> taskbar can be manually reordered, right click on taskbar, "Task Manager Settings", under "Grouping and Sorting" set Sorting to Manually
<lordievader> amichair: Your battery indicator seems like a bug.
<amichair> __dan__: thanks
<__dan__> amichair: yw :)
<amichair> any way to make the clock date readable? it's 3px or so
<amichair> I understand iso-formatted date functionality has been removed
<__dan__> amichair: either increase the vertical width of the taskbar, or right click, "Digital Clock Settings" and turn the date off
<amichair> __dan__: I'd like to see the date, but how can I enlarge it?
<amichair> also, is there a way to remove the underline on each task button on the panel?
<__dan__> amichair: increase the size of the taskbar
<__dan__> amichair: no idea on the underline
<amichair> __dan__: increasing the taskbar height to a point where the clock is readable makes all other icons ridiculously large...
<__dan__> amichair: other than playing with the settings available I'm not sure what else to suggest, maybe set taskbar to two rows etc
<amichair> btw any idea how to restore the original height?
<yossarianuk> I recently tried out Gnome 3.6 (Fedora)
<yossarianuk> I can safely say KDE is so far ahead its untrue.
<__dan__> amichair: same way you changed it in the first place
<s_20> yossarianuk: to be fair, so is gnome (3.16)
<amichair> __dan__: but I don't know what the original size was, or what the size is as I'm dragging
<amichair> is it possible to restore the default?
<__dan__> not sure tbh
<canis_> Are KDE guys and GNOME guys rivals?
<s_20> uuuh.. i suppose not really
<canis_> So is there anyone who has worked for both KDE and GNOME?
<Roland__> yes?
<Roland__> canis_: sorry, worked with.. not worked for :P
<canis_> Roland__: Yeah I meant with
<s_20> it certanily felt different though a few years back
<canis_> s_20: what are you referring to?
<Roland__> it seems to me that GNOME is for first time users, KDE is more a poweruser thing
<s_20> canis_: well, gnome users making fun of kde users and vice versa
<lordievader> canis_: Dbus is a Gnome thing that is heavily used in KDE.
<s_20> lordievader: once again, didn't use to be that way
<s_20> remember dcop?
<lordievader> Nope.
<s_20> so it seems like there's more of a spirit of cooperation between *nix desktop environments
<s_20> "Desktop COmmunication Protocol (DCOP) was an inter-process communication (IPC) daemon by KDE used in K Desktop Environment 3. "
<canis_> I never knew that GNOME guys made fun of KDE guys
<s_20> essentially what kde used for exactly that purpose before they switched to dbus
<lordievader> Ah, I see. Anyways, dbus is quite nice.
<s_20> canis_: it's been a few years, it was like vim vs. emacs
<s_20> maybe not quite as bad, but still
<Roland__> most gnome apps work nicely on KDE and KDE apps on gnome, so there's not really much of a competition, everybody can use whichever Desktop Environment they want... GNOME / KDE / or LXDE (for slower computers)
<Roland__> they can even be set up on the same computer, so you could switch and work with any of those
<s_20> Roland__: well, now - but sometimes you still hear people moaning like "ugh, i have to install *all* these packages and run *all* these services to run $random_kde_app"
<s_20> but yah, it's better than it ever was before, no sarcasm there
<Roland__> there are always people, who aren't happy with the work other people have done... for free
<s_20> certainly
<s_20> for the most part, i'm a happy camper
<s_20> been using kde for about 10 years now
<Roland__> I've been using it at work for 7+ years
<rharish> is this channel logged ? if not can anyone pass me last night's logs ?
<lordievader> rharish: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/06/01/%23kubuntu.html
<rharish> lordievader: thanks :)
<lordievader> ;)
<ejay> hi, did any of you noticed that, when opening multiple windows of same application, little triangle that indicates that multiple windows are open is out of place? http://imgur.com/kP1T5jM breeze theme, kubuntu 15.04
<ejay> this bug is rare tho
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<amichair> is there a plasma 5 panel widget that can show a folder as a simple list, like there was in plasma 4?
<soee> amichair: what about Folder View widget ?
<amichair> soee: I can't get it to show a list, is it possible?
<amichair> soee: i.e. it's a window filled with rows and columns of icons, not a simple list with one line per file. unusable as it is.
<amichair> I'm not sure if in plasma 4 it was folder view or quick view or something like that
<amichair> but I used it all the time
<soee> amichair: i dont think so
<amichair> man it's frustrating, so much funcionality gone in plasma 5.
<amichair> and in 5.3.1 too, not 5.0.0
<amichair> how about a resource load viewer that can show individual core utilization, like the System Load Viewer did in plasma 4?
<amichair> does anyone know if there's a way to remove those wierd underlines from all panel taskbar buttons?
<yossarianuk> amichair: change plasma theme perhaps ?
<amichair> sounds like overkill... I'm hoping there's a setting somewhere for it
<nfk|laptop> does anyone know how to access wm console from plasma2?
<ds_> guys ... i turned my laptop on today and there are like 30% Icons missing in the menu (example: http://i.imgur.com/wfLFJqL.png) ... when i switch to oxygen icons in settings everything is fine, with breeze or breeze dark icons, it looks like in the picture)
<ds_> i would like to have my breeze icons back, any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> yeah ihave problems with breeze too, so I use oxygen instead, but I think there is a bug filed, ds_
<BluesKaj> breeze dark desktop theme doesn't work at all here
<nfk|laptop> i'm fine with breeze dark so far
<nfk|laptop> though it is missing some icons but not 30%
<ds_> nfk|laptop: i was fine with it too, it just changed today after login. Did nothing special last time using this laptop. I hope watching netflix and surfing a little bit dont make my icons go away :P
<WhiteEyeDoll> afk
<WhiteEyeDoll> unafk
<gr00v3r> On Kubuntu 15.04 i386 with full disk LVM and Home encryption it asks disk password 3 times. 1 for crypt sd5 and twice for swap. It is known behavior?
<gr00v3r> The disk was completely wiped off and slow formated. It was a clean install
<Bronze> gr00v3r; what are you really asking?
<Bronze> gr00v3r: Are you asking if that set of password prompts is the way that is supposed to work ?
<gr00v3r> Bronze: I newbie to Kubuntu, should I file a bug or  this is the way it is supposed to work?
<Bronze> gr00v3r: Are you asking if that set of password prompts is the way that is supposed to work ?
<gr00v3r> Bronze: exactly
<Bronze> I personally have no idea. But I do want to suggest asking question directed specifically at the issue you are having. don't be indirect.   The way you asked, originally, it couldbe a bug, or it could be proper operatiion and people could answer yes either way.
<gr00v3r> Bronze: OK
<mozafar> hi, suspend-to-ram not work in my kubunu (latest version). After resuming, all things just hangs. Machine is Lenovo Z510.
<mozafar> It did worked on kde 4.
<hudsonkem> is it a good idea install zram-config in kubuntu 15.04?
<hudsonkem> once again:: is it a good idea install zram-config in kubuntu 15.04?
<lordievader> !info zram-config
<ubottu> zram-config (source: zram-config): Upstart job to enable zram support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3 (vivid), package size 3 kB, installed size 54 kB
<lordievader> !info zram
<ubottu> Package zram does not exist in vivid
<lordievader> hudsonkem: Do you need it?
<hudsonkem> dont know
<lordievader> I take that as a no ;)
<hudsonkem> now I really dont think so
<hudsonkem> because im using systemd so .. :)
<hudsonkem> thx man
<hudsonkem> lordievader thx for tearing help I fixed that
<lordievader> hudsonkem: How?
<hudsonkem> well just create a folder "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/"
<hudsonkem> and create a file named "20-intel.conf". echo>>https://paste.kde.org/pjzqu0vap
<hudsonkem> so just reboot and works is a bird
<lordievader> Right, thanks :)
<hudsonkem> as*
<lordievader> hudsonkem: Logout -> login should have done the trick too ;)
<hudsonkem> yeah! but I really like reboot :P
<lordievader> ...
<hudsonkem> yeah! without zram-config, my swap is better
<hudsonkem> lordievader any alternatives to zram-config?
<lordievader> Err, no idea? Buying more ram?
<hudsonkem> '-' hahah, thats a good joke
<hudsonkem> hold me one the dollar :P
<hudsonkem> reading here>> a zram feature is already in the kernel
<hudsonkem> so dont need anymore :)
<NeuhNeuh> Hello :)
<BluesKaj_> hey NeuhNeuh
<zamazan4ik> hi
<BluesKaj_> hi zamazan4ik
<zamazan4ik> who can tell me about stability of plasma 5.2?
<zamazan4ik> because i want to install kubuntu 15.04 on my work machine, but i am afraid of bugs
<BluesKaj_> it's under still under development, so not as stable as expected on an official release, but it's working quite well for me
<Etriaph> zamazan4ik: Do you have a spare drive to test the hardware with an install?
<zamazan4ik> and i don't want to see a plasma's crash reports every hour
<BluesKaj_> zamazan4ik:  not recommended for a work machine yet IMO
<Etriaph> Plasma hasn't crashed on me for about 2.5 months.
<zamazan4ik> no, i have not any drives to test
<zamazan4ik> i want to upgrade because now i use a kubuntu 14.04
<BluesKaj_> plasma doesn't crash , but the kde 4 apps that run on it sometimes do
<zamazan4ik> and my laptop(asus k55) with touchpad, of course. and 14.04 have some troubles with touchpades
<zamazan4ik> thanks :)
<zamazan4ik> and maybe you know
<zamazan4ik> when can we upgrade to plasma 5.3? and when can we upgrade to linux-kernel 4.0.0 ?
<eXistenZe> Hey guys
<eXistenZe> Good evening
<rharish> Etriaph: hey
<Etriaph> rharish: Hi.
<rharish> I was rhn yesterday
<Etriaph> Ah, how's it going?
<rharish> yeah, so all fine now. I didn't have to use the backports ppa afterall
<rharish> from what I understand, the daily ppa, for kubuntu-ci gives 5.2 with editions before 15.04 and 5.3 on 15.04 onwards
<rharish> so right now, daily ppa + 15.04 = 5.3 :)
<Etriaph> rharish: Now to write some code! :D
<rharish> yup, finally :)
<rharish> Etriaph: thanks for your time and help though
<Etriaph> Hey no problem.
<eXistenZe> any kvm user here?
<mparillo> I am not a kvm user (VMware Player for me), but there is a virtualization forum at: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=308
<JR2573> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu, and was wondering how I can change the settings in Dolphin to display device sizes in decimals (19.2 GB) instead of commas (19,2 GB)?
#kubuntu 2015-06-03
<mparillo> I believe it is controlled by your System Settings > Regional Settings > Formats. Does your Region generally use that format?
<efrenGhost> :)
<[Relic]> anyway to save a session yet in 15.04?
<JR2573> My region is set to the US (decimals), though I'll check those settings, thanks
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ejay> lordievader: morning
<lordievader> Hey ejay
<aris> irc://freenode.net/kontact
<frenda> Is 'KDE Plasma 5' the default desktop in Kubuntu 15.04?
<frenda> What's the relation between KDE and PLasma 5? Is it like gnome-shell in gnome3?
<ejay> frenda: KDE is a name of a company and plasma is a enviroment
<frenda> As I remember, The desktop on some of distribution was called 'KDE4'!
<frenda> some distributions*
<frenda> Which linux distro is using Plasma as default desktop currently? I asked Mageia team and they told me that they are not migrated to Plasma 5. Also Manjaro, Archlinux;
<lordievader> frenda: Yes, Plasma5 is default in Kubuntu 15.04.
<__dan__> they kinda separated out the components of the KDE desktop, as I understand it there is now Frameworks 5 (the underlying tech that sits on top of Qt5) Apps 5 (like KMail, Kate and such) and Plasma 5 (the desktop)
<__dan__> OpenSUSE is another big KDE 5 desktop
<frenda> KDE5 --> is it wrong?
<frenda> What about 'KDE Plasma 5'?
<lordievader> frenda: With the introduction of Plasma5 things got renamed. KDE5 means nothing anymore. It is either KF5 (KDE Frameworks 5) or the desktop, Plasma5.
<lordievader> KDE4 got renamed to Plasma4 to reflect this change.
<__dan__> yeah I think it's supposed to be "KDE Plasma 5", you occasionally see someone take issue with the reference to "KDE 5" usually followed by a three paragraph explanation of why that is the case but I never managed to read the whole thing without falling asleep or finding something interesting to do
<__dan__> everyone I know refers to it as KDE 5
<lordievader> __dan__: Better use Plasma5 ;)
<lordievader> When referring to the desktop, that is.
<__dan__> nobody knows what that is unless they're already familiar with KDE 5 tho
<lordievader> Yes, but KDE5 means nothing.
<__dan__> I guess it's the same as calling Win7 "Microsoft 7"
<lordievader> Err, no?
<__dan__> calling it KDE 5 i mean
<__dan__> as in KDE is the company, plasma is the product
 * __dan__ will continue to call it KDE 5 as it tends to be clearer to people not intimately familiar with the KDE ecosystem
<lordievader> Ah, in that way. Yes. Though with KDE5 one could be reffering to the whole of the KDE collection.
<__dan__> well yeah that's how I read it, KDE 5 is the whole shebang
<__dan__> rolls off the tongue a little easier than "KDE Frameworks 5 and KDE Plasma Desktop 5 and KDE Applications 5" doesnt it
<lordievader> Hence plasma5 ;)
<s_20> lordievader: consindering many people still call internet explorer "the internet symbol" or "the internet", i think calling it "kde 5" isn't such a bad idea
<s_20> and even the more technolgically savvy people will have serious problems trying to explain to you what a "framework" in that context actually is
<s_20> so, as descriptive and correct the names are, i don't the wider target audience (which i suppose should be non-developers) has no real chance of understanding it
<lordievader> I'd like to follow the KDE naming scheme.
 * __dan__ will continue to use KDE 5, Microsoft 7 and Google 4.4 :P
<__dan__> oh and Apple 10.10
 * sick_rimmit scratching head
<sick_rimmit> Can anyone explain why KMail via Kontact always shows the Inbox of my IMAP account as holding 0 entries, when every other mail client I uses displays the mail in Inbox ?
<sick_rimmit> Is this some 'Special' feature ?
<frenda> Is there any reference for this rebranding: KDE Desktop --> Plasma Desktop?  I want to link it in my blog post.
<valorie> frenda: it's sort of been brewing for a long time
<valorie> but if you google a bit you might find a few blog posts by plasma devels discussing it
<amichair> when upgrading to plasma 5 (15.04) the yellow sticky note that was on the desktop disappeared. How do I get it back?
<chencho9000> hi there
<chencho9000> hi there
<chencho9000> I have a question
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chencho9000> ok I've just installed 8gb ram on my system and I see the consumption has raised
<chencho9000> ¿is that normal?
<hateball> chencho9000: Yes
<hateball> chencho9000: run "free -m" in a terminal and it'll show you that most of it likely cached
<chencho9000> ok
<hateball> Unused RAM is wasted RAM :)
<chencho9000> yep
<chencho9000> the performance has increased a bit ;-)
<hateball> :)
<chencho9000> ok, thanks. Kubuntu has surprised me in the positive way, im planning give them some money
<hateball> Cool
<__dan__> amichair: KNotes ?
<hateball> amichair: For some silly reason the sticky notes are saved in kderc which gets overwritten on upgrade
<hateball> so unless you have a backup of your ~/ then....
<__dan__> wow :/
<__dan__> wunderlist is fantastic but has just been bought out by microsoft so not sure for how much longer that will remain useful
<silv3r_m00n1> hi there
<silv3r_m00n1> i upgraded to latest ubuntu and now its kde 5 i think, how can i get back the old plasma kde ?
<amichair> hateball: wow... losing data used to be taken seriously... now it's by design, it seems
<hateball> amichair: Well, always keep backups they say
<silv3r_m00n1> or how can i get oxygen theme for plasma 5 ?
<hateball> It should be in themes, it is just using breeze by default
<mparillo> I use the yellow Oxygen Cursor. I got the inspiration from: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?68105-Don-t-upgrade-to-15-04-just-yet-like-I-did/page5
<amichair> hmmm... I think I'll revert the theme as well
<amichair> hateball: do you by any chance know the exact path to the file with the notes content? so I'll know what to look for in backups
<hateball> amichair: ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<amichair> hateball: much obliged :-)
<cofo> I need help
<lordievader> !ask | cofo
<ubottu> cofo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cofo> yea
<cofo> i was in ubuntu and feel being troll
<cofo> I simply click install ubuntu and quit fast. How do I check if something happen/changed without reboot?
<cofo> Because all I offered is reboot
<hateball> cofo: a simple "sudo fdisk -l" should tell you if your partition layout has been changed
<cofo> Thanks!
<cofo> They said It's not able to check
<cofo> i just see the size..
<cofo> Please
<amichair> I see the knotes configuration is all missing
<Guest43493> hg
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cofo> hiiiiiii
<cofo> 12:39 PM <BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> hi cofo
<cofo> hi BluesKaj
<cofo> i need help
<BluesKaj> why are you quoting my logon ?
<cofo> i have sdhc and i can't see it
<BluesKaj> cofo, what's sdhc?
<cofo> something you never know
<cofo> it's small card that you can put their files.. It's smaller because it's efficient(maybe)
<cofo> google this
<lordievader> Secure Digital High Capacity?
<lordievader> Why not SDXC :P
<cofo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11542472/ help me to mount it
<lordievader> cofo: "sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0<x> <destination>", replace <x> and <destination> with whatever you want.
<warmachine> hello guys
<cofo> not work
<lordievader> cofo: It does...
<lordievader> cofo: Else pastebin the error (with the command you used).
<cofo> [ 5594.318063] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<cofo> [ 5690.756764] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p1): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<lordievader> Hey warmachine, how are you?
<warmachine> i'm fine and yourself ?
<cofo> lordievader:
<lordievader> cofo: Is there a (EXT4) filesystem on there?
<lordievader> warmachine: Doing good here.
<warmachine> i'm trying my fresh and new linux
<cofo> no idea how to check
<warmachine> discovring IRC too.
<warmachine> lol
<warmachine> i'm newbie :)
<lordievader> cofo: sudo e2fsck -f <filesystem>
<lordievader> warmachine: Welcome :)
<warmachine> txs
<cofo> which filesystem?
<warmachine> trying to figure out why amarock is getting some timeout
<warmachine> on cools stream
<lordievader> cofo: The /dev/mm<bla,bla><x> one ;)
<cofo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11542698/
<lordievader> cofo: You have a broken filesystem.
<cofo> WHAT DOES IT MEAN :(
<cofo> at least i found something new
<lordievader> cofo: Ext filesystem have a superblock, this is used to describe the filesystem. It tells the OS where the files are located. This one is either corrupt. Or the filesystem you are checking ain't an ext filesystem.
<cofo> it's corrupy
<cofo> corrupt*
<cofo> how do i view it anyway?
<cofo> because it's did fsck in raspberry
<lordievader> cofo: View what?
<cofo> view files duh
<cofo> I want to backup these files
<cofo> i hope it possible :(
<lordievader> cofo: Fix your filesystem. Then mount it.
<lordievader> cofo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<cofo> oo
<cofo> i hope you know what yo are saying
<cofo> lordievader: you give me this because it risk?
<lordievader> I gave you what?
<lordievader> The link?
<lordievader> I gave you the link as that is quicker than me explaining the same thing step by step.
<lordievader> Another usefull think would be to read the manpages of e2fsck and fsck.ext4
<cofo> :(
<cofo> which case to go?
<lordievader> You want to read the e2fsck cheatsheet (and the manpages).
<lordievader> Also this blog is nice for your problem: https://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<cofo> would i able to read the files?
<lordievader> What files?
<cofo> in the sdhc..
<lordievader> On the filesystem? After you fix it, you should be. Though data-loss could occur, that is why you should allways have a backup.
<cofo> no backup
<cofo> i just want to read my files
<cofo> it's files i written in python
<cofo> and progress in books
<cofo> without them i can't continue
<lordievader> That is precisely why you make backups...
<cofo> i was wrote it in ssh raspberry pi
<cofo> no idea how to backup!!
<lordievader> The most simple approach is simply to have a copy elsewhere.
<cofo> Anyone can please help me
<cofo> I'm not familiar with f2sck
<cofo> fsck* or other
<lordievader> cofo: Have you read the blog I gave you?
<cofo> Now i'm reading
<BluesKaj> lordievader, he's crossposting ion #ubuntu
<lordievader> As long as he read that blog he should be fine.
<cofo> Stupid BluesKaj
<lordievader> !pm | cofo
<ubottu> cofo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<lordievader> And please respect the people here.
<__dan__> *rolleyes*
<cofo> I don't respect people that give hate
<cofo> i don't know how to use ubuntu :(
<BluesKaj> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<cofo> and how to approach it
<lordievader> cofo: He is not giving you hate. Crosspost is simply frowned upon.
<lordievader> Anyhows, read the blog and compare it to your situation.
<cofo> I don't know which mmc i have two
<lordievader> cofo: Use ls to find out ;)
<cofo> i use ls and then /dev/mmc ..
<lordievader> cofo: ls /dev/|grep mmc
<cofo> i have two
<lordievader> From your earlier paste I suspected more...
<cofo> both are mmc and both is bad magic number
<cofo> i will try this on both
<cofo> do i need to backup the filesystem?
<cofo> i can connect to raspberrypi the sdhc but it doing some root problem and fsck
<cofo> and can't connect to ssh and it's lock the filesystem read only
<cofo> so that's why i'm trying this
<lordievader> cofo: Could you pastebin the output of the command I gave earlier?
<cofo>  sudo e2fsck -f <filesystem> ?
<cofo> this one, sorry for posting much
<cofo> i'm about to fix the block
<cofo> lordievader:
<lordievader> cofo: No the 'ls /dev|grep mmc'.
<cofo> mmcblk0       mmcblk0p1
<cofo> both..
<cofo> I sent message to my place I bought my raspberry pi and they said it's about the software and not the sdhc
<lordievader> cofo: Why does http://paste.ubuntu.com/11542472/ show 6 partitions?
<lordievader> Yeah, it is software.
<cofo> i mean they said it's not problem in sdhc. how could it be?
<cofo> and how could you say it
<lordievader> cofo: Because it is on a filesystem level?
<cofo> no idea..
<lordievader> Filesystems is software.
<cofo> 6 partition?
<cofo> maybe beccause i have the sdhc and also connect it to my card?
<lordievader> cofo: Could you paste the output of 'sudo parted /dev/mmcblk0 print'?
<lordievader> Pastebin*
<lordievader> Not here ;)
<cofo> https://paste.kde.org/pgtt01oi4
<cofo> weird why you ask me this..
<lordievader> That is odd...
<amichair> next up - I just noticed I have no audio (since upgrade to 15.04 yesterday). Where do I start troubleshooting this?
<lordievader> cofo: Could you pastebin the output of 'ls /dev/'?
<lordievader> amichair: In the usual way: driver -> alsa -> pulse.
<cofo> i also have connect usb with livetest ubuntu
<amichair> lordievader: can you please elaborate?
<cofo> https://paste.kde.org/psqwzpqdb
<lordievader> amichair: Check if there is a driver loaded for your sound card. Check if alsa works. Check if pulse works.
<amichair> lordievader: how do I go about doing those?
<lordievader> amichair: The first one 'lspci -k|grep -A2 Audio'.
<lordievader> cofo: Yes this is very odd...
<cofo> no idea why..
<lordievader> cofo: I don't really trust it.
<cofo> trust who and what?
<lordievader> cofo: The partition table shows 6 partitions while the linux kernel only shows 1.
<amichair> lordievader: shows two devices, both with "kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel"
<cofo> i have 0 knowledge in partitions
<lordievader> amichair: So there is a driver. Check if alsa works: aplay ;)
<cofo> if i remember my password on irc i would connect #hardware but i don't remember it
<cofo> and also i shouldn't try fix it now?
<lordievader> I wouldn't touch it unless you are sure which is right.
<cofo> i think the one with 0
<lordievader> You think ;)
<cofo> because if you google  this and also raspberrypi you see a lot. It's wierd why it happen to card with noobs card it's like it suppose to do it
<lordievader> That is how they set it up. Who says you set it up in the same way.
<cofo> i have 0 knowledge in hardware but maybe the parts are not like other cards
<cofo> so i'm not going to do anything now
<cofo> :/
<cofo> i mean really there is many problems on noob card
<cofo> noob card is many system
<amichair> lordievader: lol, for once it's not the software's fault :-) it looks like the earphones cable connection went bad on the same day as the upgrade :-P
<amichair> lordievader: Thanks for your help!
<cofo> anyone else can help me?
<lordievader> amichair: ;)
<amichair> but while I'm at it, I see the TV (HDMI) sound devices are all disabled in system settings
<amichair> lordievader: any idea how to get the HDMI audio back?
<lordievader> amichair: Err check pavucontrol?
<amichair> lordievader: I don't see any mention of HDMI there
<lordievader> Not in the configuration tab either?
<amichair> nope. lots of variants of analog output, and two digital output (spdif, I assume), no HDMIs
<lordievader> Hmm, no idea then.
<amichair> oh noes
<BluesKaj> amichair, the s/pdif output should link thru your graphics card to the hdmi audio out
<BluesKaj> amichair, what is your audio output device default setting in phonon for example ?
<amichair> BluesKaj: is that in system settings?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> multimedia
<BluesKaj> device preference
<amichair> everything is grayed out except analog (including some HDMIs - all grayed out)
<BluesKaj> ok what about the audio hardware setup tab?
<amichair> BluesKaj: sound card has only one option, build-in audio
<amichair> profile is on analog stereo duplex
<amichair> the dropdown options have a bunch of analog and a couple digital options, no HDMI mentioned
<BluesKaj> amichair, is this a laptop ?
<amichair> BluesKaj: no, desktop
<amichair> 3 monitors connected. I used to have HDMI 1/HDMI 2/HDMI 3 options on this dialog, I'm certain of it
<BluesKaj> which audio chip, alsamixer will show it in the upper left
<amichair> BluesKaj: "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory"
<amichair> (that's when I run alsamixer)
<BluesKaj> in the terminal?
<amichair> ya
<BluesKaj> ok install alsa-base and alsa-utils
<cofo> Anyone can help me?
<amichair> BluesKaj: both say 'is already the newest version'
<amichair> in apt-get output
<BluesKaj> what about pulseaudio?
<amichair> BluesKaj: should I try apt-get --reinstall? shouldn't alsamixer be running?
<amichair> what should I check about pulseaudio?
<BluesKaj> to see if it's installed
<amichair> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<amichair> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<cofo> i can't repair the block!!
<amichair> BluesKaj: that's when running pulseaudio from terminal
<BluesKaj> right
<cofo> lordievader: https://paste.kde.org/pgnwp8ixw
<amichair> BluesKaj: what next?
<lordievader> cofo: As I said before, I wouldn't touch it until you have sorted out the partition mess.
<cofo> how do i sort it
<lordievader> cofo: ^ is a passive process. Gather information.
<cofo> What?
<cofo> No idea
<BluesKaj> amichair, think we have to start from scratch, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install alsa-base alsa-utils; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse
<BluesKaj> amichair, then reboot
<cofo> same message with fsck
<amichair> BluesKaj: cannot remove ‘/home/myuser/.pulse’: No such file or directory
<amichair> is that normal?
<lordievader> cofo: Well you could ofcourse just go ahead and do the steps mentioned on the blog I gave you. But don't come crying when everything is gone.
<cofo> I did the blog step
<cofo> This is the error i receive
<lordievader> Yeah, I am very much wondering if it is partition 1 that you want to target...
<BluesKaj> yeah amichair that's ok ..the idea was to reinstall alsa anyway , pulse no longer resides in ~/.pulse...forgot about tha
<BluesKaj> that
<amichair> BluesKaj: so just reboot now?
<cofo> i did followed the guide
<cofo> i really want to fix it
<lordievader> cofo: According to your parted output it is either 3 or 6. But those aren't available...
<BluesKaj> yes amichair
<cofo> it worked on raspberrypi.. :/
<cofo> but i can't openssh their
<amichair> here it goes
<lordievader> cofo: Unless your partition mess if resolved I cannot help you.
<amichair> BluesKaj: ok, back. my desktop moved to another monitor, but that's yet another issue
<BluesKaj> amichair, ok does alsamixer show up?
<jubo2> Why are the konsole windows not restored after reboot ( default ) on Kubuntu15
<jubo2> I have to open the windows again after each time I reboot
<amichair> BluesKaj: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<jubo2> Halp, pls
<Phoenixz> Will Kubuntu 15.10 have wayland?
<yossarianuk> I hope Nvidia create a driver that supports Wayland first.
<BluesKaj> amichair, apt-cache policy alsa-utils
<amichair> BluesKaj: 1.0.28-1ubuntu2
<BluesKaj> amichair, ok ,  cat /proc/asound/cards ..pastebin the output pls
<amichair> BluesKaj: I'm starting to think the mixer it can't find is some virtual device it can't find, and the alsa installation is actually ok - does that make sense?
<amichair> output is only two lines:
<BluesKaj> ami you may not have the auddio driver installed  for your chip
<amichair>  1 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH
<amichair>                       HDA Intel PCH at 0xf0730000 irq 38
<lordievader> Phoenixz: Likely not.
<BluesKaj> ok amichair install snd-hda-intel
<amichair> BluesKaj: Unable to locate package snd-hda-intel
<amichair> BluesKaj: although lspci shows Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<BluesKaj> it might not be loaded tho , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<lordievader> If lspci show it, it is loaded.
<BluesKaj> not necessarily  lordievader it's an intel bug
<lordievader> If the module ain't loaded the kernel wouldn't show it at lspci...
<amichair> BluesKaj: modprobe shows no output
<BluesKaj> lordievader, no argument there, it shows in lspci, but i's not loading
<amichair> with either dashes or underscores
<BluesKaj> amichair, ok , that's good, that means it loaded correctly
<amichair> BluesKaj: it's also not good, coz we still don't know what the problem is :-)
<lordievader> amichair: You guys are trying to get hdmi working right?
<amichair> lordievader: I am, yes
<amichair> hdmi audio, that is. video is ok.
<amichair> stopped working with 15.04 upgrade yesterday
<lordievader> amichair: What is the output of 'pactl list' and 'pactl info'?
<BluesKaj> ok ,try a logout and back in amichair
<BluesKaj> he has pulse installed
<lordievader> BluesKaj: That is not what I am after.
<lordievader> I know pulse is installed ;)
<cofo> I get " HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Invalid argument " from hdparm -I comand
<cofo> Please help
<amichair> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11544716/
<amichair> BluesKaj: did we change anything? what would a logout/in do?
<lordievader> amichair: Thank you.
<amichair> lordievader: nono, thank you! :-)
<cofo> lordievader:
<lordievader> amichair: The digital output (IEC958) is the hdmi?
<__dan__> lordievader: nah that's SPDIF i think
<BluesKaj> amichair, we need to know if the snd-hda-intel driver is loading at login, also whay alsmixer won't enable itself
<lordievader> cofo: hdparm with not help you with your partition problem. Check with other pc's to see if they see the same partition table.
<BluesKaj> the hdmi gets it's signal from s/pdif
<amichair> lordievader: I didn't think so, but BluesKaj said something about one going through the other. What I do know is that system settings -> multimedia -> Audio Hardware Setup used to show HDMI 1/2/3 options in dropdown, and now it doesn't (but does show IEC958)
<cofo> i only have here sdhc reader
<cofo> damn life
<lordievader> amichair: What kind of video card do you have?
<lordievader> cofo: Please watch your language.
<amichair> lordievader: just the built in Intel® HD Graphics 4600
<BluesKaj> amichair, you have only one soundcard, right ?
<cofo> he sdhc on raspberry pi is read only mode.. So it mean I can't open ssh?
<amichair> BluesKaj: only what's on the motherboard. I assume it's the one analog chip and one digital chip. don't know how it relates to hdmi.
<lordievader> amichair: What is the output of 'aplay -l
<lordievader> 'aplay -l'*
<BluesKaj> and have you updated and upgraded since instralling 15.04 amichair
<cofo> lordievader:
<BluesKaj> ?
<lordievader> cofo: It is in read-only because the filesystem is broken.
<cofo> this might be last question :/
<cofo> but is it able to ssh/
<lordievader> Should be.
<amichair> BluesKaj: yes, and also did another update && dist-upgrade just before the reboot a few minutes ago
<cofo> and with ssh i can copy?
<lordievader> cofo: Depends which way, to the pi. No, it is read-only. Unless you mount a tmpfs or something.
<amichair> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11544806/
<cofo> i mean if i connect
<cofo> if i connect ssh to you i can copy files?
<lordievader> amichair: Ah, two cards ;)
<lordievader> Pulse only sees one.
<cofo> Do you know?
<amichair> lordievader: isn't that the one analog and one digital that we saw before?
<lordievader> amichair: What does 'speaker-test -c 2 -r 48000 -D hw:1,0' do?
<lordievader> cofo: Like I said, depends which way. The pi's filesystem is readonly.
<BluesKaj> amichair, your audio chip has 2 optional outputs, analog and digital, s/pdif id the digital one that is supposed to link thru the graphics card hdmi-audio out
<amichair> lordievader: plays white noise on my earphones, if I jiggle the cable a bit :-)
<lordievader> amichair: Hmm now you mention it... alsa does note them both as card 1.
<cofo> because if it is not possible i don't wanna waste time connect it
<lordievader> amichair: What about 'speaker-test -c 2 -r 48000 -D hw:1,1'?
<BluesKaj> they should be card 0
<lordievader> cofo: As I said you could use a tmpfs, but that would be gone next reboot.
<amichair> BluesKaj: I'm confused, how many chips and how many outputs are there total?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Not necesarily.
<cofo> ;(
<BluesKaj> it's default, so it should be 0
<amichair> BluesKaj: that second command show console output, but no sound on earphones, speakers or TV.
<lordievader> amichair: Anything muted in alsamixer?
<amichair> lordievader: alsamixer fails with "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory"
<BluesKaj> amichair, depends on the card outputs, some have more than one but their just parallel outs for either analog or digital
<amichair> BluesKaj: parallel or mutually exclusive?
<lordievader> amichair: alsamixer -c 1?
<amichair> lordievader: ah, now I see the mixer
<BluesKaj> the digital and and analogs are exclusive from each other
<lordievader> amichair: Anything muted?
<amichair> I assume MM is muted?
<BluesKaj> yes and make sure the automute id disabled
<BluesKaj> id=is
<amichair> so muted: front Mi, Surround, Center, LFE, Line, S/PDIF, Beep, rear Mic
<amichair> no bar at all: S/PDIF, S/PDIF De, Auto-Mute
<lordievader> amichair: Unmute everything ;)
<amichair> I guess that's the one you meant
<BluesKaj> use the m key to unmute when navigating with the arrow keys
<amichair> disabled automute
<BluesKaj> good
<amichair> btw I don't have any of those connected (center, surround etc.). just one line out to simple amp, and headphones
<amichair> I unmuted everythinhg except the rear mic which I don't use, in case it will add noise
<BluesKaj> amichair, do you have a digital input on your amp?
<amichair> BluesKaj: nope
<BluesKaj> ok
<amichair> it's just a simple RCA plug
<BluesKaj> right
<amichair> L/R RCA plugs, that is
<BluesKaj> yeah'
<amichair> ok, do I need to save/apply somehow?
<amichair> should I raise the volume level too?
<BluesKaj> sudo alsactl store
<amichair> so just ESC in mixer?
<lordievader> amichair: Try the speaker-test command again.
<BluesKaj> then just use the escape key to leave alsamixer
<amichair> still nothing
<amichair> perhaps raise the volume in the mixer?
<lordievader> amichair: Uhu ;)
<amichair> the spdifs have no bar above them btw
<m_tadeu> hi...is there a recent git client for kde?
<BluesKaj> no amichair they don't need one, the pcm out controls the digital volume
<amichair> still nothing
<BluesKaj> the spdif are just switches
<amichair> btw why does alsamixer -c 1 work, but alsamixer -c 0 or without -c not work?
<lordievader> amichair: Look at the aplay -l output.
<amichair> so there are two devices, why does one not work in alsa and the other does?
<BluesKaj> amichair, the audiodriver is default as card 1 for some reason , it should be card 0
<lordievader> amichair: No, both are card 1.
<amichair> oh, right
<amichair> I was looking ad device, not card
<amichair> so didn't u say I'm supposed to have another card here somewhere?
<BluesKaj> no, it's been assigned card 1
<BluesKaj> dunno why tho
<amichair> ok, so what's next?
<lordievader> amichair: In pavucontrol was there a hdmi/spdif output thing under the output devices tab?
<BluesKaj> what does phonon look like in device preference, run the cursor over the listed device there, is it listed as card 1 or?
<amichair> lordievader: depends on what profile I select in configuration tab
<lordievader> amichair: What profiles do you have?
<amichair> lordievader: is there some command to print out the list in terminal?
<BluesKaj> it should be the same as the hardware tab in phonon
<lordievader> amichair: Not to my knowledge.
<amichair> BluesKaj: not sure where u meant for me to look
<amichair> yes, the list is the same in hardware tab profile and paucontrol configuration profile
<BluesKaj> ok
<amichair> it's basically 7 variants of analog, and 2 of digital IEC958 (one with analog input, one without)
<lordievader> amichair: Ok, what happens when you switch it to the digital one. Then you do get spdif at the output tab?
<amichair> lordievader: ya
<Phoenixz> I'm using google chrome on kubuntu , and every time I try to save an image with CTRL-S, the file requester literally takes about 5 minutes to pop up... Is this a known problem
<Phoenixz> ?
<lordievader> amichair: Ok, play something and see if the meter jumps up and down.
<amichair> lordievader: it does
<lordievader> amichair: So the spdif is outputting something ;)
<amichair> lordievader: to where?
<lordievader> amichair: To whatever is connected to spdif.
<amichair> lordievader: that would be... nothing
<amichair> I never used it
<amichair> only analog out to speakers/headphones, and hdmi on TV
<amichair> where does the hdmi fit in? and why isn't it on the list like it was before?
<lordievader> I have no idea. I never use digital outputs.
<amichair> BluesKaj: any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> amichair, the digital signal passes from the spdif to the audio portion of the hdmi output, so you should hear audio on the device that hdmi is connected, like a tv speaker system or a monitor with speakers
<BluesKaj> or an amp with hdmi inputs
<amichair> BluesKaj: I just have the built-in TV speakers. that's how it worked until the upgrade. now it's silent.
<amichair> but what's strange is that I know the audio hardware setup tab used to have HDMI 1/2/3 options (for the 3 monitors) in the dropdowns, and now it doesn't. I even opened a bug report for it not remembering the correct HDMI output when the TV is turned off, and reverts to a different HDMI output. But now there's no HDMI anywhere to be seen.
<amichair> as a matter of fact, I think it had two 'Built-in Audio' options in the sound card dropdown, whereas now there is only 1...
<BluesKaj> why your audio output isn't woking could be because the card 0 is usually the default in the alsa-base.conf file (with root permissions) and your system is set to Card 1, so look in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , look for something like :  options snd-hda-intel index=0 , if so change it ti 1
<IAmMe643> My mic is grayed out under system settings
<BluesKaj> bbiab...stuff to do for a few mins
<IAmMe643> My mic is grayed out under system settings
<amichair> BluesKaj: there is no snd-hda* in alsa-base.conf
<amichair> BluesKaj: and the only intel is in "options snd-intel8x0m index=-2"
<momo51> hello ?
<IAmMe643> My mic is grayed out under system settings
<efren> an alternative to navicat in linux?
<BluesKaj> amichair, then add, options snd-hda-intel index=1 to the bottom of the file and save it
<amichair> BluesKaj: needs a restart?
<BluesKaj> amichair, yes
<BluesKaj> efren, http://wiki.navicat.com/wiki/index.php/How_can_I_install_Navicat_in_Linux%3F
<amichair> BluesKaj: aplay -l now shows it as card 0. but still no audio on TV.
<amichair> and no HDMI anywhere
<BluesKaj> ok now change the index to 0 in alsa-base.conf , amichair ... the default finally corrected itself
<amichair> BluesKaj, lordievader: btw, this is an old bug report I opened, that happens to detail exactly what the settings looked like before the upgrade (ignore the bug itself)
<amichair> BluesKaj, lordievader: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=337484
<ubottu> KDE bug 337484 in settings "hardware profile settings not saved across reboot" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<amichair> there were indeed two sound cards available, the second had all the HDMI stuff in it.
<amichair> BluesKaj: so change the line I just added to =0 and reboot again?
<amichair> who generated that file anyway?
<BluesKaj> amichair it replaces asoundrc file that's been dropped afaik
<amichair> BluesKaj: but is it auto-generated? can it be re-generated?
<amichair> BluesKaj: so I should change the line I just added to =0 and reboot again?
<BluesKaj> try loging out and back in
<amichair> still no sound
<amichair> and only one sound card shows up
<amichair> BluesKaj: ^^
<amichair> how can I get it to show the second 'Built-in Audio' sound card?
<BluesKaj> is it card 0 or 1
<amichair> in aplay -l there are the two entries, both with card 0
<BluesKaj> you have only one card , it just both analog and digital capabilities ..
<BluesKaj> it has
<amichair> so when there were two entries in system settings under 'sound card', what was that?
<BluesKaj> the hdmi part is the digital audio input of the graphics card
<amichair> so how do I get it to appear in the drop-down again?
<proteusguy> I'm running Kubuntu 14.10 and my regular user account can no longer mount external drives or memory cards. I have to be the root user. This didn't used to be the case. Is there a specific group I need to be in or something that I can check to fix this?
<sithlord48> fyi debian jessie installs very nicely over kubuntu 14.04 while keeping your /home partition
<sithlord48> proteusguy: did u use any sudo for gui apps?
<BluesKaj> amichair, make sure the spdif in alsamixer isn't muted
<sithlord48> also are you using the plasma4 or plasma5 workspace proteusguy?
<proteusguy> sithlord48, occassionally I've done kdesudo to launch dolphin for example so I could access these drives.
<proteusguy> sithlord48, how can I check which version of plasma I'm using?
<amichair> BluesKaj: it was muted again, and I unmuted again. no other difference.
<sithlord48> proteusguy:  that shouodn't be a problem.. i have this issue on 14.04 on some machines not sure why its anoying
<amichair> hmmm... http://askubuntu.com/questions/627587/hdmi-sound-option-disappears-when-i-install-the-latest-updates-to-ubuntu-vivid-1
<efren> BluesKaj i have this error >./start_navicat: 79: [: /home/user/Descargas/Navicat: unexpected operator
<sithlord48> umm idk where it tell you
<efren> is needed install wine??
<amichair> BluesKaj: all of that for a kernel bug??? I'm so sorry for wasting your time...
<amichair> BluesKaj, lordievader: thanks so much for your help. I hope this fixes it.
<sithlord48> proteusguy:  maybe this will help ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<BluesKaj> amichair, it's  been a problem for a while , noit just on this kernel
<amichair> BluesKaj: that report says it's fixed in 3.19.0-20. How can I tell when it will be released?
<sithlord48> proteusguy: also iirc you need be in the the 'disk' group
<proteusguy> sithlord48, thanx... doesn't seem to make any difference alas.
<sithlord48> proteusguy:  my affected machine is not here otherwise i would try with you
<lordievader> sithlord48, proteusguy: What is the problem?
<BluesKaj> amichair,  http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/canonical_kernel_team/vivid/main/base/linux-image-extra-3.19.0-20-generic
<cofo> lordievader: i fixed it ^__________^
<cofo> actually linux did
<amichair> BluesKaj: thanks, so I just need to install the one package?
<lordievader> cofo: How?
<cofo> magic
<amichair> BluesKaj: can I enable proposed repo, install just that, then disable the repo, and in the future it will all go back to normal updates?
<lordievader> cofo: Right... what did you do?
<amichair> or will that cause problems?
 * cofo just fsck
<cofo> lolol
<cofo> is it open source?
<amichair> or just install the deb? will that play nice with normal updates when they come out?
<lordievader> cofo: But your partition table was messed up. What is the output now of 'sudo parted /dev/mmcblk0 print'?
<lordievader> cofo: And yes fsck is open source.
<cofo> need to learn it =D
<cofo> let me tell you
<BluesKaj> amichair, yes that's best method
<amichair> BluesKaj: the former or the latter?
<amichair> the farmer or the ladder?
<BluesKaj> amichair, make siure the kernel installs usually with a dist-upgrade then comment the ppa with a # and later if you need that ppa it will be available, or you coulds just delete it to be safe
<amichair> BluesKaj: I just thought of checking the checkbox in software-properties-kde
<cofo> let me check
<amichair> BluesKaj: should I undo the changes to alsa-base?
<cofo> there is many mm
<cofo> now ^^
<BluesKaj> no the default sound driver should be card 0
<cofo> how do i backup files fro ssh please?
<amichair> BluesKaj: ok, so I'll leave that line in, and just reboot now.
 * amichair crosses fingers
<BluesKaj> ok
<cofo> if you can tell me how can i do the command for all mmc ?
<cofo> the asterisk for all: sudo parted /dev/mmcblk0* print
<cofo> thanks for trying to help me friend
<lordievader> cofo: http://www.extremetech.com/computing/135471-backup-master-class-philosophy-structure-and-why-raid-isnt-a-solution
<cofo> do you know about the mmc?
<cofo> something wildcar
<cofo> wildcard*
<lordievader> cofo: Know what about mmc?
<cofo> like something wildcard to check all the command for sudo parted
<lordievader> cofo: I have no idea what you are trying to say.
<cofo>  'sudo parted /dev/mmcblk0 print' but instead of the mmc i want to put some wildcard to check for all
<lordievader> cofo: That would be 'sudo parted -l'
<cofo> my bad
<cofo> it's /dev/mmcblk0 and i have 5 partitions
<amichair> BluesKaj: well, that didn't work. I got to the kde login screen, but with no keyboard, mouse or ssh. had to hard-reboot twice, then got back to previous kernel 3.19.0_18 from grub
<lordievader> cofo: Still? Odd.
<lordievader> Oh well, if things work...
<cofo> wait
<cofo> https://paste.kde.org/pocuimui4#line-12
<lordievader> cofo: Still looks like a mess to me.
<cofo> hmm
<cofo> what is mess so i can check it
<lordievader> cofo: Personal opinion.
<cofo> But what is the problem you see  as i can google it
<lordievader> cofo: It is not really a problem, I think, just the unordered partitions...
<cofo> i will ask other people..
<cofo> the unordered partitions?
<cofo> oh well i see sudo parted -l it's sorted
<BluesKaj> amichair, on the new kernel, drop to a VT/TTY at the login and update, upgrade and dist-upgrade then reboot
<amichair> BluesKaj: I couldn't get to a terminal without keyboard or ssh
<amichair> maybe I'll just try a mainline kernel deb, those worked before
<cofo> it's weird though why i didn't wrote fsck 3 months ago
<cofo> maybe it's good..
<lordievader> cofo: Look at the beginnings and endings of the partitions, it is unordered. But never mind that, if things work they work.
<cofo> =D
<cofo> in ubuntu it looks better
<cofo> rather than windows
<cofo> is kubuntu faster than ubuntu?
<cofo> kbuntu looks cool
<BluesKaj> ok amichair good luck, I have to go for a while ...BBL
<cofo> i like these linux but not much #ubuntu channel :/
<cofo> byeee
<amichair> yay, I installed mainline kernel deb 3.19.8, and I got my sound back!!
<lordievader> amichair: Congratulations.
<amichair> lordievader: thanks!
<amichair> lordievader: and really, thanks for all ur help :-)
<lordievader> That's allright ;)
<Happy_the_Exceed> Is the problem with saving bookmarks in Dolphin file browser still existing or has the fix been pushed via updates? (For the latest stable of kubuntu using the new plasma desktop)
<Happy_the_Exceed> I would reboot only to find my new bookmarks gone/not saved in Dolphin file browser.
<voicu> hi
<voicu> is it possible to automount an usb drive when it's inserted and disable the notification?
<voicu> now when I insert a flash drive I get that notification which gives me the option to open the drive in a file manager
<voicu> (or mount it by clicking the green square)
<Kaitsh> hey guys, can anyone tell where the config for ctrl-alt-del is in kubuntu 15.04? i didnt find anything like /etc/init/control-alt-del.conf
<lordievader> voicu: Yes, KDE should be able to do that. However you can also go the udev route.
<voicu> lordievader: I can't find anything in system settings about that - all I found is "device actions"
<voicu> also, I'd prefer not to go low level on this if KDE can handle it
<lordievader> voicu: Not sure where it went to in Plasma5 but in Plasma4 it is under System Settings -> Removable devices.
<voicu> lordievader: yeah, I remember removable devices from plasma4 (and something similar in kde 3 actually)
<voicu> in plasma 5 I see nothing that can help me
<voicu> maybe I can install a tool or something?
<lordievader> Hmm, perhaps it hasn't been ported yet...
<voicu> I might've found something http://askubuntu.com/questions/613313/kde-plasma-5-missing-removeable-devices-option
<cofo> help backup user folder
<eXistenZe> hey guys. I have kubuntu in a SSD and home folder in a second hdd. Where should I put the virtualbox images?
<lordievader> If possible on the SSD.
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Is this a linux host?
<BluesKaj> especially if it's windows guest
<cofo> any help?
<Chaser> Kaitsh: System Settings -> Shortcuts -> Global Keyboard Shortcuts -> KDE component (choose kmserver).
<cofo> I need help backup the all user with ssh
<lordievader> cofo: I use dirvish: http://wiki.edseek.com/howto:dirvish
<cofo> dd if=/dev/sdb of=sd.img bs=4M this?
<voicu> cofo: make an archive and lookup scp
<Kaitsh> Chaser: Thank you! Do you know where these shortcuts are stored?
<cofo> how do i make acrchieve
<voicu> use scp to transfer the archive
<voicu> use a file manager and right click - compress
<cofo> i'm on ssh
<cofo> connecting to RPI
<cofo> how do i acrhieve on command/cli
<cofo> what i wrote can help?
<voicu> cofo: use tar then - tar cvfj archive.tar.bz2 /home/user
<Chaser> Kaitsh: seems to be at ~/.kde/share/config/kglobalshortcutsrc
<eXistenZe> lordievader BluesKaj : it's a kubuntu install emulating win 7
<Chaser> Kaitsh: Although I never tried changing the file itself.
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Do you have a second gpu?
<eXistenZe> nope
<cofo> what is cvfj against cvf?
<Kaitsh> Chaser: alright! Thank you :)
<Chaser> you are welcome.
<cofo> i see only cvf
<voicu> cofo: j compresses it into bz2
<cofo> it betters?
<voicu> cofo: you should prepend the user when talking to someone so they get notified
<voicu> cofo: like I prepend your username
<voicu> cofo: yes, it makes the archive smallert
<eXistenZe> lordievader: nope. should I even try the x64 or settle with the x86?
<lordievader> eXistenZe: ? Of what Virtualbox?
<eXistenZe> lordievader: confused...
<lordievader> eXistenZe: I don't know what you were asking about...
<eXistenZe> lordievader: nevermind. I should run it in the ssd, right?
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Yes, I'd do so.
<AndyMan1_> Hi! Are there any downsides to moving to the kubuntu backports? What are the chances I'd make things worse?
<mparillo> Generally things improve, but here was a minor bug that hit me: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348436
<ubottu> KDE bug 348436 in default "Clicking shell scripts on desktop opens Kate instead of running them" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<cofo> d is better?
<cofo> dd
<AndyMan1_> related to that, any idea when the new versions of KDE will show up in Kubuntu proper, and when that happens is it easy to move back from backports to the regular stuff?
<BluesKaj> AndyMan1_, you don't move to backports , you merely include the backport repos in your package sources
<AndyMan1_> yeah, sorry about the phrasing. So I add the backport repo, and that lets me move up to KDE Applications 15.04. Is merely removing that repo good enough to revert back to the standard 14.12?
<AndyMan1_> Basically what i'm asking is that I'd like to bump up to the more recent bugfixes and such from KDE, but I'd like to know if I can undo that easily
<AndyMan1_> should the need arise or I don't like it or whatever
<BluesKaj> AndyMan1_, no removing a repos doesn't change your OS , the repositories are for that particular release only, if you care to check your sources.list  /etc/apt/sources.list
<AndyMan1_> k, thanks for explaining.
<cofo> Anyone can show me example of scp?
<cofo> i'm connectin(me=ubuntu) remote(raspberry pi= server) i want to move file from raspberry pi(server) to my(connection = ubuntu) ..
<cofo> connection*
<Chaser> scp username@remote:<path to file> .
<cofo> but i don't think i have ssh
<cofo> i mean open
<Chaser> am afraid you need to have ssh to use scp.
<cofo> i have ssh i'm connecting also
<cofo> how do i check my host
<Chaser> then you should be able to scp. Not sure what you meant when you said "but I don't think i have ssh"
<cofo> i need to open ssh ?
<Chaser> nope
<Chaser> it does it behalf of you
<cofo> my username is ubuntu
<cofo> i think
<cofo> ubuntu@ubuntu ?
<Chaser> nope username of the user on the raspberry pi
<cofo> but the remote is pi
<Chaser> How are you ssh'ing ?
<cofo> yes
<Chaser> like ssh username@server ?
<cofo> yes
<yoyo> have you tried sftp
<cofo> damn i forget it
<Chaser> then yup you can use scp username@server:<path to file> .
<cofo> damn there is ip and i can't see the hostname on router :(
<cofo> woow
<cofo> pi@raspberrypi /home $ scp ubuntu@10.0.0.2 archieve_backup-2015-06-03.tar.bz2    cp: cannot stat `ubuntu@10.0.0.2': No such file or directory
<Chaser> scp ubuntu@10.0.0.2:~/archive_backup-2015-06-03.tar.bz2 .
<Chaser> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles has some nice explanation.
<cofo> i just remove the ~/ will be okay?
<cofo> i didn't understand the examples on other sites
<Chaser> no you need to add ~/ like I showed you above not remove :)
<cofo> why
<cofo> I don't understand
<Chaser> Think of ~/ as a shortcut for specifying path to home directory.
<cofo> i think i go try sftp lol :<
<Chaser> cool.
<cofo> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/4NNv3tvz/
<cofo> help?
<cofo> Chaser: yoyo:
<yoyo> likely permissions
<cofo> i tried sudo and nothing :/
<yoyo> what are you doing with the file?
<cofo> moving it to my computer
<yoyo> You did the get so it should be at the location where you initiated sftp
<cofo> Ah?
<cofo> fixed =D
 * cofo feel stupid
<yoyo> your learning
<cofo> but i learn slow and this is command
<cofo> where do you learn linux?
<cofo> or it's better programming?
<yoyo> still learning....
<cofo> nono
<cofo> don't say it
<cofo> bye all
<surdukat> tjg
#kubuntu 2015-06-04
<lordievader> Good morning.
<eXistenZe> Hey guys
<lordievader> o/
<eXistenZe> I have my SSD partitioned in 3 (root, free and swap). I don't need a specific mount point on the free partition, but I need it mounted (/media is ok). However when I mount it it's write protected.
<eXistenZe> How can I fix this?
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Who owns the mount?
<eXistenZe> who what?
<eXistenZe> Since it's not on an auto mount flag (nor on a specific mount path), I guess my user...
<lordievader> eXistenZe: You mount it somewhere, who owns that mount.
<eXistenZe> I just click on the partition in dolphin and it mounts on /media
<lordievader> eXistenZe: What is the output of 'ls -l /' after it is mounted?
<lordievader> !paste | eXistenZe
<ubottu> eXistenZe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mariscal> .
<eXistenZe> Not on my laptop. I'll try it when I get home and post
<eXistenZe> Thank you
<Kalashnik0v> Comentario en español aleatorio
<lordievader> !spanish | Kalashnik0v
<ubottu> Kalashnik0v: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<menace> it would be sooo nice if the complete desktop (pre)configuration could be scriptable. not only install widget/activities, but if they are shown by default and in which part. or perhaps i do not find the right documentation for it.
<menace> i have  a script, which deactivates the networkmanager in the case that it is not seen as default in the tray (but one can activate it). but now, i have to add another script on top, that shall add it into the systray under certain circumstances.. and it should work with configurations where it is not enabled.
<pixx> hi
<lordievader> o/
<mariscal> #Ubuntu-es
<eXistenZe> What user-folders (like /home) can be mounted to a partition? I already have /home set to my second disk, but needed another one for a third partition...
<lordievader> eXistenZe: What do you mean? You can mount a partition anywhere you like.
<eXistenZe> Can I mount a partition in a root folder with whatever name I give it?
<lordievader> If the folder exists, yes.
<lordievader> And you need to have the rights to do so.
<eXistenZe> And if it does not exist?
<lordievader> Then you need to create it first.
<eXistenZe> I can create root folders with konsole?
<lordievader> eXistenZe: If you have to rights to do so, yes.
<eXistenZe> I though the root structure was kind of static
<eXistenZe> By "rights" you mean sudo, right?
<lordievader> That depends, if you own the folder you already have all the rights to create subfolders within that folder. However if the folder is owned by root, then yes you need sudo.
<eXistenZe> Then I should have access to everything, right?
<lordievader> With sudo? Yes.
<eXistenZe> Has anyone noticed that the kde partition manager is missing the "Ok/Cancel buttons" in partition mount edit and becomes useless fot that?
<eXistenZe> guess not
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Please file a bug against it.
<eXistenZe> lordievader: way too much info for the first couple days... how do you file bugs?
<lordievader> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<lordievader> Hmm, though this should be reported at http://bug.kde.org
<eXistenZe> Do these devs hang around any # ?
<lordievader> eXistenZe: I suppose in #kde-dev, or #plasma.
<eXistenZe> yesterday plasma gave me the stupid  black screen on login bug... Had to delete the config file with konsole
<eXistenZe> is kubuntu v15 unstable yet?
<lordievader> Here it has been rather stable.
<eXistenZe> I found several reports on this bug.
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Then confirm one of the reports.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<eXistenZe> hum... guess I do not have enough juice to run win7 on virtualbox...
<eXistenZe> Way to slow
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Try KVM ;)
<eXistenZe> waayyy to complicated for me
<eXistenZe> how do you even install it?
<eXistenZe> I didn't find any tut for it
<lordievader> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<lordievader> First hit in google...
<eXistenZe> I swear I did google it
<eXistenZe> and it pointed to kve site with outdated info
<eXistenZe> Does it have a native gui or do we need an extra package for that?
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Virt-manager is probably mentioned somewhere.
<lordievader> Else, virt-manager ;)
<__dan__> eXistenZe: did you install the additions?
<eXistenZe> the what?
<lordievader> The Vbox additions.
<lordievader> eXistenZe: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.28/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.3.28-100309.vbox-extpack
<eXistenZe> That would improve performance?
<__dan__> lol big time
<__dan__> lordievader: thats not it
<__dan__> there should be an option in the GUI to install
<lordievader> Meh, its vb... Slow anyways.
<__dan__> yeah start the VM, go to devices menu, at the bottom of that menu you should see Install Guest Additions CD Image
<__dan__> all it does is mount the ISO to your virtual CD drive, you gotta install the stuff on that CD from within your Windows guest
<eXistenZe> Soooo... KVM or vbox? Honestly
<eXistenZe> My rig is a 6year old laptop
<__dan__> once the drivers and stuff are installed, reboot and the performance should be much better
<__dan__> also you get fancy stuff like shared clipboard / shared folders etc
<__dan__> dynamic resize of window to guest resolution
<__dan__> (although I tried that with a 15.04 alpha and Plasma blew up spectacularly)
 * __dan__ has run VirtualBox on worse
<BluesKaj> qemu-kvm is good combo , worked well here (fast) on W7 as guest except for networking to other windows machines on my network , however I probly could have solved the problem with more patience
<__dan__> off the top of my head I would suspect VirtualBox to be better performing than qemu
<__dan__> once you put the additions on, it's really quite usable
<__dan__> until then it drags it's heels
<BluesKaj> well it's not as fast
<lordievader> eXistenZe: If your cpu and kernel supports KVM, KVM without a doubt. Else it doesn't really matter both will be slow.
<lordievader> __dan__: No, qemu with kvm is much faster than VB. KVM has near bare metal performance.
<__dan__> qemu with kvm??
<lordievader> __dan__: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_haswell_virtualization&num=2
<lordievader> Qemu without kvm is slow.
 * __dan__ doesn't see the word qemu on that page
<__dan__> as I understood it, qemu and kvm are totally different technologies
<lordievader> __dan__: KVM is usually mentioned in one breath with Qemu.
<lordievader> KVM is the hypervisor, Qemu is the actual emulator.
<lordievader> However if Qemu can make use of the KVM extension in the kernel it greatly enhances the performance of Qemu.
<eXistenZe> lordievader: it's a T9400 with virtualization
<__dan__> ahhh i see, just reading this now https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QEMU
<__dan__> last i looked at qemu it wasnt doing any of this stuff
 * eXistenZe will be right back
<lordievader> eXistenZe: What is the output of 'kvm-ok'?
<lordievader> You might need to install the cpu-checket package for that command.
<__dan__> guy already has vbox installed and running
<__dan__> install the additions, have a nice day
<__dan__> he's using it for ms office, thats all
<__dan__> not worth another day of bashing his head against the keyboard for the sake of 10% performance or whatever
<lordievader> I'm just answering his questions.
<lordievader> What ever he does is his own desicion.
<__dan__> agreed, but come on dude, you could be a KVM salesman :P
<lordievader> That is only because KVM is awesome.
<__dan__> granted at the end of the day we can only talk about what we know, and personally I know VirtualBox and LXC, bit of VMWare here and there
<__dan__> lol
<lordievader> VirtualBox is owned by Oracle... Case in point.
<__dan__> I'm with you as far as not liking Oracle, but they seem to have left VirtualBox alone for the most part
<__dan__> for, shall we say, casual virtualisation, especially Windows guests, it's hard to beat
<__dan__> VMWare is better performance-wise, their graphics stack is apparently far better, but what do you need for Office anyway?
<__dan__> beyond that, emulating a full PC isn't always the best idea anyway
 * lordievader runs Lightroom/Photoshop in KVM.
<__dan__> yeah I have no idea what the graphics drivers are like under KVM
<__dan__> although I'd be surprised if it was a top priority for them
 * BluesKaj agrees with lordievader on this issue, KVM rocks especailly with qemu
<__dan__> I'm not trying to dispute that, I'm sure it's great, it's used all over the place and is clearly rock-solid, but it's horses for courses innit
<__dan__> would I run a server farm full of VPS machines on it? or p2v a bunch of old machines for a company's server room? yeah probably ... would I advise one guy who is clearly out of his depth to run it just so he can have MS Office? no, probably not
<__dan__> but then I haven't tinkered with the graphical front-ends for it either ...
<__dan__> and as far as Oracle goes, how many you guys run mysql? :P
<__dan__> (+10 internet points for the first smartass that says MariaDB :P)
<__dan__> eheh
<BluesKaj> a lot of us are home users , no need for a db
<__dan__> show me a youtube clip of someone setting up KVM as easy as VirtualBox with a nice GUI, better performance, and fancy stuff like shared clipboard (the usefulness of which cannot be overstated) and I'll hold my hands up
<__dan__> lol *cough* akonadi
<BluesKaj> find it yourself ..like I said no need for akonadi either :-)
<__dan__> easy tiger, just pointing out KVM is not the best for every case
<__dan__> and yeah I don't have any need for akonadi either but that doesn't stop the bloody thing firing up every time i boot :/
<__dan__> I still gotta fix that ...
<BluesKaj> for home users it's probly the best choice, you can disable akonadi in startup & shutdown>desktop seessions by entering it in the field below "Applications to be excluded from...."
<__dan__> I start with an empty session every time, it still fires up, are you sure that will work?
<__dan__> and as far as home users go, maybe worth suggesting a nice GUI, I found a Qt-based one when this question came up but already forgot the name of it
<BluesKaj> it works here afaik , check with system monitor
<__dan__> what do I put in the text box, just akonadi ?
<BluesKaj> yeah, or akonadi-server
<__dan__> what's the separator, space or comma etc?
<__dan__> may as well put akonadi,akonadi-server,korgac
<__dan__> nvm, it's comma
<BluesKaj> comma and space if you have another app to prevent loading at startup
<__dan__> thx bud just rebooting now
<__dan__> nah, no go :/
<BluesKaj> akonadi doesn't use a lot of resources by itself
<BluesKaj> how are you checking?
<__dan__> ps aux
<__dan__> on my machine the akonadi stuff and mysql take up 848MB RSS
<__dan__> which quite frankly is ridiculous
<__dan__> after login with 1 konsole open my used RAM is 1.0GB (w/o buffers)
<BluesKaj> akonadictl stop
<__dan__> ya i do that every login haha
<BluesKaj> akonadi doesn't use much resources afaik
<__dan__> after I'm down to 817MB so clearly there is some shared but still ...
<BluesKaj> I don't see it in system monitor when i type it in the search field
<__dan__> 200 meg ram for a system I didn't ask for, that performs no actual function on this machine, that's crazy
<lordievader> __dan__: Refering to the graphics thing, if you have two cards you can give one to a vm ;)
<__dan__> and really doesn't help the commonly held belief that KDE is heavy
<__dan__> lordievader: if you have a spare graphics card in your machine to give to a VM, and furthermore, VT-d support on your CPU, I would hazard a guess that you are not a typical user
<lordievader> __dan__: Perhaps, does that matter?
<__dan__> yes, yes i think it does
<lordievader> __dan__: Virt-manager is easy...
<__dan__> ok bud
<lordievader> Just a wizard, click a couple of times next and done.
<lordievader> Or if you really want easy, openstack. Just deploy static images.
<__dan__> bahahaha
<__dan__> no comment
<EvilRoey> __dan__:  er, hi, fancy seeing you ehre
<EvilRoey> didn't we meet in ##kubuntu-offtopic?
<EvilRoey> hey all o/
<EvilRoey> lordievader, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hwy EvilRoey
<BluesKaj> err hey :-)
<__dan__> hehe ya EvilRoey hi :)
<lordievader> Hey EvilRoey
<henry8989> hello everyone I just installed kubuntu on one of my PC's and love it like I o on my other PC's that have it, but my wireless network adapter keeps disconnecting after a while and I have to reconnect it, when this computer ran windows 7 it never did that the wireless adapter always stayed connected any suggestions?
<__dan__> henry8989: glad to hear you're liking it :) which version of Kubuntu did you install? and have you run all your updates?
<henry8989> 14.04 is what I installed and it works like all day long bu then disconnect after like 10 hours or so or like when I went to the computer it and the wifi was disconnected even thought I left it on all night
<__dan__> my instant reaction is to suspect some kind of power management
<henry8989> I was the one asking about the nvida geforce 6150 graphics the other day in here and and I have to report they work perfectly with kubuntu unlike regular ubuntu
<__dan__> ahhh yeah i remember now
<henry8989> thats what i was figuring bu did not know where to go for the power management of of the wifi card
<__dan__> fantastic news, I wasnt sure it would work (because computers), but I knew that theoretically it should, and as you would be using the same class of drivers as me, figured it was worth a shot :)
<__dan__> you could try this command in a konsole
<__dan__> sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<henry8989> yes it worked but i sitll wnat to know why it jsut goes to black screen on regular ubuntu 14.04
<__dan__> that sets your wireless to disable power saving, on this machine though, the driver doesn't support that, maybe it will on yours though
<__dan__> if the command doesn't come back with any error, that's set your wireless card to disable power management, see how you get on with that
<__dan__> the setting is only active for your current session, if you reboot it should change back to default, so if you have any issues with the wireless after you run that command, just reboot
<__dan__> also if your machine goes into sleep mode etc the setting may return to default also
<henry8989> ok let me see what that does
<henry8989> it says operation not supported
<__dan__> yeah same here :( some you can, some you can't
<__dan__> maybe worth finding out which wireless card you have, and doing a bit of google-fu
<lordievader> sudo iw list probably tells you ;)
<henry8989> its an encore enuwi-g2 it says wiphy phy2 and then list all the speeds at which it operates and such whe ni run that command
<__dan__> for google searching it will be useful to know the driver name
<__dan__> try this
<__dan__> grep wlan /var/log/syslog
<__dan__> you should see something like this: NetworkManager[946]: <info> (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'ath5k' ifindex: 3)
<__dan__> that's from my machine, it uses a wireless card that needs the "ath5k" driver
<__dan__> may help if you put that in your search
<henry8989> its a RTL8187B chipset card
<__dan__> yeah realtek in my experience are not synonomous with quality but have a search and see if you can find anything
<__dan__> henry8989: just occured to me to point out, don't limit your search to just kubuntu, the problem you're seeing is almost certainly common to all variants of Ubuntu and probably across all distributions of Linux
<henry8989> oh yes i figure that i would have to use ubuntu
<henry8989> in my search
<__dan__> ok cool just thought i would mention
<__dan__> good luck :)
<eXistenZe> Hey...
<eXistenZe> No activity here?
<eXistenZe> Is there a jokes bot?
<lordievader> eXistenZe: No, there is no jokes bot here.
<BluesKaj> !joke
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<BluesKaj> the bot has no sense of humour...yet
<eXistenZe> Gotta improve that
<eXistenZe> Is there some kind of cortana assistant for linux?
<eXistenZe> Specially one with access to unix and kubuntu faqs for easy "how do I ..."
<eXistenZe> If possible with a pole and some swing animations also
<eXistenZe> I could beta test if anyone wants to make one...
<krise> before making start up disk, should i format usb stick fat 32 or ext2 or something else ?
<yossarianuk> hi -not sure this is really a #kubuntu question...
<yossarianuk> but - if I mtr a target and there is say 1 packet lost - if I leave it running for hours would I be able to see which hop the packet loss occured
<mparillo> krise: This seems to recommend FAT: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<mparillo> So does this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USB Installation Media
<mparillo> Here they offer another way with one FAT partition and the other EXTx. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Method_0:_Automatically_create_Live_USB_system
<mparillo> But, that is overkill IMHO if all you will do with the start-up disk is install (as opposed to Live USB with persistence)
<designbybeck> In Kubuntu 15.04, I can't press tab to auto complete after sudo
<designbybeck> sudo apt-ad *tab* does nothing
<IAmMe643> My mic is not recognized.
<aethersis> hi, has any of you used dedicated CUDA driver?
<calwig> Hello
<calwig> Does Language Settings translate to Spracheeinstellungen in German?
<aethersis> I think so
<aethersis> it's more like speech settings :D
<calwig> Regionales? (German)
<aethersis> regional settings, like currency, etc
<calwig> Yes
<aethersis> metric or imperial units etc
<calwig> And to have multiple keyboard types?
<calwig> K14.04
<calwig> Does K14.04 have an icon on the taskbar to set multiple language types of keyboards?
<IAmMe643> my microphone is not recognized.
<calwig> aethersis: I think I have success
<aethersis> calwig: I don't even know what you wanted to achieve but I'm glad you did it :D
<calwig> aethersis: I upgraded to 14.04 from 12 and had an icon to switch keyboards based on language.
<calwig> aethersis: not all there, but your help is good :)
<calwig> brb
<aethersis> hi, If I installed kubuntu 32 bit, is there an easy way to port it to 64 bit or would it be a better idea to reinstall everything?
<aethersis> this is a fresh installation
<lordievader> aethersis: In Debian/Ubuntu it is near impossible without a reinstall. In Gentoo it is possible, but not something you want to do.
<aethersis> oh darn it
<aethersis> ok, I will reinstall everything :/
<lordievader> It involves recompiling everything on your system.
<genii> lordievader: It's possible to do although more time consuming than just reinstalling.
<lordievader> genii: How?
<genii> lordievader: Basically, simplified: dpkg --add-architecture amd64 (or x86_64 now, I think)    then make a list of all installed packages to a file, then sudo apt-get install --reinstall all of them
<al8989> hello i have a question. i have usb wireless network adapter based off the realtek RTL8187B chipset and it works with my ubuntu 14.04 installation, but it radomly disconnects and i have to keep reconnecting to my wireless network which is annoying is there any solution to stop the wireless adapter from randomly disconnecting?
<EvilRoey> <al8989> hello i have a question. i have usb wireless network adapter based off the realtek RTL8187B chipset and it works with my ubuntu 14.04 installation, but it radomly disconnects and i have to keep reconnecting to my wireless network which is annoying is there any solution to stop the wireless adapter from randomly disconnecting?
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:   o/ hi
<al8989> i have another lptop that has kubuntu 14.04 and it it connects wirelessly to the same router and it never disconnects unless i tell it to
<al8989> so i know its nnot the router
<al8989> or my internet
<genii> Some of those Realtek wifi adapters run off the USB bus. Does it show up under lspci or does it show up under lsusb ?
<genii> If USB then it disconnects when the USB goes into power saving mode
<al8989> how do i access the lusb, sudo lusb?
<genii> Yes, but not sudo lusb, sudo lsusb
<al8989> ok
<al8989> it showed up under lsusb
<al8989> is there away to stop the usb from goign into power savign mode?
<genii> al8989: OK, so the USB auto suspend is the problem. To fix it: sudo nano /etc/default/grub     and add the line:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="usbcore.autosuspend=-1"    , save the file. Then:  sudo update-grub
<genii> ctrl-x from in nano when ready to save and exit
<al8989> ok cool let me try that
<genii> al8989: It will take effect next time you boot
<al8989> it was annoying the other people whousehte computers who re not as savy as me with computers
<al8989> and the windows 7 that used to be on the pc never had that problem
<genii> The wifi driver probably has it built-in to disable powersaving on it when connected
<al8989> oki did what you said to do it game an error saying setting time to zero no longer supported
<genii> al8989: Please pastebin the contents of /etc/default/grub
<genii> It should be -1  ( negative one) and not zero
<al8989> i did do negative -1
<al8989> it said zero or negativenumber
<al8989> it said zero or negative number
<al8989> the exact error message is setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT isset is no longer supported
<genii> al8989: Something must have changed recently, this used to work :-/
<genii> al8989: Ah, well, change the timeout then
<al8989> change it to what
<genii> al8989: Just put a # in front
<al8989> in front of which one
<al8989> grub_timeout or grub_hidden_timeout
<genii> al8989: At the beginning of the line which says:  GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<al8989> ok
<MichaelP> Plasma 5 and chromium browser does not get alomg
<MichaelP> along
<aethersis> hi, is it possible to change default window background which is gray?
<aethersis> I don't mean the taskbar, I mean the inside of a window
<[Relic]> like changing the color scheme?
<aethersis> I don't know
<al8989> ok i genii i did that # thing and got no error message this time
<aethersis> I want to change the inside of a window from gray to black or something
<aethersis> i.e. in firefox, the background right below the taskbar is gray
<genii> al8989: Excellent :) After next boot the wifi should stay on
<aethersis> and so is the background of all apps and I want to know if it's possible to change it to black
<aethersis> or any other colour
<al8989> my computer never actually sleeps jsut the monitors goes off
<[Relic]> does the monitor comeback later?  :)
<al8989> yes it does
<al8989> was just addign that into my talk about my network adapters pwoersavign mode not being right
<aethersis_> hi is it possible to change application background from gray to another colour?
<aethersis> hah wth, I asked it on freenode and it redirects here? @,@
<aethersis> spooky
<[Relic]> this is freenode
<aethersis> oh XD
<aethersis_> something is bugged then
<aethersis_> anyway is it possible?
<[Relic]> settings -> system settings -> color -> color tab   <-- that what you are looking for?
<aethersis_> color is in hardware?
<[Relic]> should be at the top in appearance
<al8989> also wantedto say geniithat i can nowsee the windows computers on my network which i was unable to see beforefro mkubuntu
<_DarkSide_> #brasil
<aethersis_> [Relic]: http://postimg.org/image/d5hyz9scd/
<aethersis_> the thing I have marked?
<[Relic]> that looks like it
<aethersis_> and what should I choose there
<aethersis_> I don't want to change color scheme from sRGB to something else
<aethersis_> I want to change window background
<[Relic]> not sure I upgraded from a previous version so mine looks like this ->  http://imgur.com/IFOVaNn
<aethersis_> ohhh that's exactly what I'm looking for!
<[Relic]> for me it is colors then the 3rd tab as you can see
<eXistenZe> hey again
<eXistenZe> lordievader: you there?
<eXistenZe> Can anyone help me? I have a partition (sda3) I want to mount in a root folder (vm, already exists) and keep an auto-mount setting
<eXistenZe> kde partition manager does not work for that
<eXistenZe> is fstab the only way?
<Etriaph> KDE partition manager is for creating and formatting partitions only.
<Etriaph> You'd have to make an entry to fstab if you expect it to auto-mount it.
<eXistenZe> ok... gonna search a tut for that
<eXistenZe> Hey guys. Need help again.
<eXistenZe> I have sda3 mounted in /vm through fstab
<eXistenZe> however it is owned by root so I can not free use without taking ownership each time
<eXistenZe> how can I change this?
<eXistenZe> is chown safe?
<eXistenZe> guess it's way past midnigth for most people
<al8989> hello i am having trouble viewing windowsshares on kubuntu when i click network and than workgroup it showsa lsit of my windows computers but when i choose one it shows no fiels or folders and says server timeout any suggestions?
#kubuntu 2015-06-05
<Phoenixz> Anybody who might have an idea why kubuntu 15.04 is severely freezing up once there is file access? I have it over multiple applications, google chrome (click a download file link and it can take up to 10 minuites before the file requester comes, even a zip file that will save automatically will wait 5 minutes easily) krunner, start typing and FREEZZEE...  2 minutes later its okay and after that it continues running okay..
<westyvw> Phoenixz: I havent experienced that
<westyvw> i do have a huge problem with color schemes after an upgrade. Nothing I do will reset it to defualt. And so i cant see folders or file names.
<[Relic]> westyvw, can't just use one of the other color sets or set the colors in a set?
<westyvw> [Relic]: no. i need to remove something to fix the colors. If I try and revert to defualt or set a color scheme it doesnt work out
<[Relic]> so setting color scheme and apply doesn't work it goes back to what you had originally?
<westyvw> no it changes, but always leaves certain things invisible to me
<westyvw> for example look at how the icons appear missing in this snapshot : http://imgur.com/0kr9cQM
<westyvw> they are there, but are a color where they blend into the background
<westyvw> so i try to reset the colors, the themes, etc. and get no where. I would prefer to just delete the files off my home direcotry and have them rebuilt if that was possible
<westyvw> i added a new user, and their stuff works fine
<[Relic]> doesn't work to change the icon theme either?
<westyvw> nope
<romulo> Hi can someone please help me with a udev script doubt?
<romulo> I'm trying to automate a huion digital drawing table calibration when pluged but aparently xinput -- list from udev did not match the same result obtained in konsole
<dromdrom> hi all. Tell me please how to decide problem with internet error 203? I'm try load wallpapers to desktop
<dromdrom> kubuntu 15.04
<nso95> partitioned win8+kubuntu
<nso95> the first time it booted grub appeared and i opted to boot into windows, now when i reboot i cannot get the grub screen to show up
<jubo2> nso95: sounds like someone ( Windows8 ) wrote over the grub
<nso95> jubo2: but i had the option to boot to it originally
<jubo2> nso95: does it just boot to Windows without asking or does it boot at all?
<nso95> it boots to windows
<jubo2> back in the day I had a few lilos that got overwritten by unsocializable Windows
<jubo2> nso95: you need someone with more indepth knowledge of what to do if grub overwritten
<jubo2> nso95: there is a path to reinstall grub using the installer usb stick but I don't recall precisely how
<nso95> ill do some googling i guess
<jubo2> nso95: I'm guessing looking for "reinstall grub" would be the way to go
<jubo2> nso95: and there are more privacy respecting search engines then Googel the monolith
<jubo2> nso95: I recommend people to use https://ixquick.com
<nso95> hmm
<jubo2> does not record searches, does not record IP:s, encrypts all searches etc.
<nso95> i got it to boot
<jubo2> nso95: good for you
<jubo2> how'd you do it
<jubo2> I guess there is somewhere on the installer image an option to "reinstall grub"
<nso95> jubo2: i think it was just some boot priority issue
<jubo2> iianm grub is written to MBR of /dev/sda
<jubo2> ... by default
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> Err, good afternoon I mean ;)
<yossarianuk> lordievader: morning ....
<yossarianuk> ( / aftermnnon)
<yossarianuk> <-- its nearly pub time
<yossarianuk> (lunch time friday pub)
<excalibr> Can someone help me troubleshoot why hibernating on 15.04 doesn't restore my session
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<eXistenZe> hey guys
<eXistenZe> any KVM user here?
<eXistenZe> lordievader ?
<excalibr> Can someone help me troubleshoot why hibernating on 15.04 doesn't restore my session
<excalibr> BluesKaj?
<MCHammer_> Hi. I need some help with gpg, if anyone can point me to the right direction or an appropriate channel. I'm trying to update my private key with a new uid.
<BluesKaj> excalibr, sorry i dunno
<designbybeck> MCHammer, you might try on network OFTC channel #cryptoparty
<designbybeck> MCHammer, I'm still learning about gpg myself, so I'd not be much help
<MCHammer> designbybeck: thanks, I'll check it out.
<BluesKaj> MCHammer, http://askubuntu.com/questions/127326/how-to-fix-missing-gpg-keys
<yossarianuk> wow I woondered what happened to the famous baggy trousered rapper.
<MCHammer> BluesKaj: thanks, but I don't think that applies to what I'm trying to do. I'm trying to update my own secret key.
<BluesKaj> heh, when oversized 'hand me downs" became rhe fashion with certain groups
<BluesKaj> mc ok ,well no idea then
<BluesKaj> MCHammer,^
<MCHammer> later!
<clivejo> anyone know what might be wrong that is causing a gpg-agent connectivity problem (IPC coonect call failed) in Kleopatra?
<chris_____> hi
<chris_____> bin neuer Kubuntu User und wollte mal fragen ob mir hier jmd einen Tip geben kann
<mparillo> !DE
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<satty> hey guys
<satty> installed kubuntu , fantastic, but have lots of bugs
<Phoenixz> Anyone here who has been running the alphas from Kubuntu 15.10?
<Phoenixz> I'll reinstsall my machine this weekend, 15.04 so far has been worse than the worst kubuntu alpha I'
<Phoenixz> I'll reinstsall my machine this weekend, 15.04 so far has been worse than the worst kubuntu alpha I've ever had, might as well give 15.10 alpha a try, perhaps will give  better results
<Phoenixz> Anybody  who has some first experiences with that version?
 * genii sticks to his 14.10 for now
<BluesKaj> 15.10 here works quite well so far with plasma 5.3.1
<mparillo> Phoenixz: The Alpha is not out yet (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule), but I am running Wily as I type. I had some freezes yesterday, but I think it might have related to a big update that I only got part of. That said, a fair compromise wouldbe 15.04 plus the backports.
<BluesKaj> Phoenixz, upgrade plasma with the launchpad kubuntu-next ppa
<BluesKaj> Phoenixz, if you're adventurous
<Phoenixz> mparillo: I'm currently running 15.04 with backports and its beyond horrible.. Laptop lid close doesnt respond, I cannot suspend, booting takes like 10 minutes because I need to restart sddm 20x before I get a login screen, then I need to pray that plasmashell won't crash because I'll need to reboot again.. Screen lock will not show the lock screen, but just the desktop but doesnt respond to mouse or keyboard, and the lockscreen doesn't show till 
<Phoenixz> 10 minutes later, so when that happens, I have to wait 10 minutes.. PHP is highly problmeatic, MySQL crashes tables regularly, shutdown has to be 4second powerbutton, because the shutdown hangs.. I can go on for ages..
<Phoenixz> BluesKaj: Advernturous? I'm running 15.04, it can't get much worse, honestly
<BluesKaj> Phoenixz, recommend you revert to 14.10 if you can do so without data loss ...plsam 5 isn't ready for prime time on some machines
<BluesKaj> plasma 5
<Phoenixz> BluesKaj: Yeah, I've noticed.. I was just wondering if perhaps 15.10 would already be somewhere that you could say, well, acceptable.. I've ran Kubuntu alphas all the time up until  10 or 11, and always good results
<BluesKaj> yes 15.10 actually runs better here than 15.04 did
<BluesKaj> Phoenixz,^
<Phoenixz> BluesKaj: Imagine that :D
<Phoenixz> BluesKaj: This weekend I'll give 15.10 a kick, worst thing that will happen is that I lose a few hours for install and testing, but with all the time lost on 15.04, that won;t be a huge issue
<Phoenixz> BluesKaj: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ is the place to get the install?
<BluesKaj> yes Phoenixz
<Deetster> does kubuntu support the use of a wireless scanner?
<Deetster> or i suppose a more accurate question would be: does Skanlite support wireless scanners?
<BluesKaj> Deetster, good question , we have an allinone wireless printer , but haven't tried the scanner section yet..
<Deetster> it worked when connected via USB but when i switched to wireless connection skanlite stoped picking it up
<al8989> hello i have a usb wireless network adaptor with a realtek RTL 8187 chipset that keeps randomly disconnecting from the internet any suggestions on how to fix it?
<al8989> also is there away towke the computer up fromsuspend using the mouse rather than the keyboard?
<al8989> also is there away to wake the computer up from suspend using the mouse rather than the keyboard?
<Walex> al8989: depends on the computer, usually the BIOS has the relevant settings.
<Walex> al8989: as to the random wireless disconnects, radio is unreliable and lots of wifi chipsets are particularly unreliable.
<Walex> al8989: some random combinations of base station and client adapter work better than others. Try a few.
<al8989> is there any better wirless chipsetsover another?
<BluesKaj> al8989, most broadcom and atheros chips work very well with  linux , realtek are ok, but their usb dongles aren't stable
<genii> al8989: Pretty much anything with an Atheros in it works great. Also most Atheros adapters can do host mode which most of the others can't
<genii> al8989: Atheros themselves do not make devices, but you can use the list at https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Atheros and follow the links under the column "Adapters" to get lists of devices that have a specific chipset in them
<BluesKaj> genii, like a hot spot ?
<genii> BluesKaj: Yep, so you can use things like hostap for instance
<genii> !info hostap
<ubottu> Package hostap does not exist in vivid
<genii> !info hostapd
<ubottu> hostapd (source: wpa (2.1-0ubuntu7.1)): user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP Authenticator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1-0ubuntu7.1 (vivid), package size 449 kB, installed size 1356 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<BluesKaj> right , just checked it in muon..cool
<al8989> coo there is nothign ican try to fix this probems?
<genii> al8989: What says the result of: cat /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend
<BluesKaj> think I'll call it a day
<SporkWitch> so everything's set correctly in the account and identity settings, yet kmail keeps sending things i hit "move to wastebin" on to the local wastebin instead of gmail trash; any suggestions?
<genii> SporkWitch: Have you tried something like this yet https://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/474008-KMail-GMail-IMAP-Delete-email-with-the-DEL-key
<SporkWitch> genii: hadn't seen that one, that said, running akonadiserver from the command line doesn't open any dialogs, and the accounts window in kmail doesn't have any "configure" or "configure natively" buttons
<genii> SporkWitch: Well, was worth a try at least
<SporkWitch> genii: never mind, read the rest of it; it's just really outdated
<SporkWitch> genii: yes, that is set correctly; kmail's still sending to local folder trash instead of gmail trash
<genii> SporkWitch: https://userbase.kde.org/KMail/FAQs_Hints_and_Tips#Store_trash_mails_in_a_special_folder  perhaps?
<SporkWitch> genii: that is the current, up-to-date location of the same setting
<SporkWitch> think kontact/kmail may have just shit the bed; kontact has decided it's not even going to start now, and kmail doesn't display email folders (though can go into settings and everything still there).  i'll fight with it later, i guess.  here's hoping i don't have to go back to thunderbird (the gmail integration is horrible, ESPECIALLY callendar and contacts)
<genii> SporkWitch: Did you do updates and not restart yet?
<genii> ( seen similar behaviour when this was the case)
<SporkWitch> no
<al8989> genii: it says -1 for the autosuspendwhen i run thecommnd yougave me
<genii> al8989: OK. So try the instructions I gave last time but make the -1 into 0 (zero) instead, and then do the sudo update-grub again. Sometimes it needs -1, sometimes it needs zero. Looks like zero in this instance
<al8989> ok
<genii> al8989: Actually, first: echo "0" | sudo tee -a  /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend
<genii> al8989: And then wait a bit to see if same behaviour or it fixes it. If it fixes, do the steps I said to make it permanent
<genii> Forget the -a actually
<genii> ( habit )
<al8989> genii: too late i already did the steps to make it permanent
<al8989> it wierd because it will go for several hours before it does it  like sometimes two hours sometimes three hours butit aways at least two hours before it does it
<eXistenZe> Hey guys... Getting this error when trying to play a samba accessed video: "Unable to create directory /var/cache/samba for file gencache.tdb. Error was Permission denied"
<eXistenZe> there are  thousands of diferent tips for this in google, but nothing pointed  has solution
<mauric_> hi! all of you!
 * Murook is lurking in the shadows
#kubuntu 2015-06-06
<s0n1c_666> whats the room for kali ?
<s0n1c_666> anyone?
<s0n1c_666> nm
<olvier> hye
<Guest11178> KOUKOU
<Guest11178> Bye
<s0n1c_666> bye
<Ab3L> hi
<Ab3L> i don't know if here is the right place to ask it (or if my question is OT), but i've a problem with Thunderbird 31.7.0 (on my kubuntu 14.04)
<Ab3L> when i open an e-mail with attachment, they are not shown unless i try first to transfer the e-mail.
<Ab3L> i would like to see the attachments at the end of the e-mail immediatly (without to have to try to transfert the e-mail)
<Ab3L> thunderbird is configured to use IMAP.
<Ab3L> IMO, thunderbird shows the e-mail without to download the attachment, and it downloads it only when i try to transfert. Then, only after that the attachment is accessible. If so, it will may be possible to set thunderbird to download attachments immediatly (or at least when the e-mail is opened)
<valorie> Ab3L: I think there is a tbird chan, let me check
<Ab3L> hi valorie
<valorie> hmm, there is such a chan, but only 2 in it
<Ab3L> i just found yet on irc.mozilla.org
<valorie> I wonder if it is just a guide to mozilla's official chan
<lordievader> Good morning.
<amichair> Hey, does anyone know where one can find statistics of how many users use Activities? I was wondering if I'm in the minority or majority, and how big those are...
<howlymowly> hi everyone... short question: I am on kubuntu 15.04 and want to use dropbox...  there is a little problem though, because the dropbox icon does not show up in the systray ...
<howlymowly> I am trying to use stalonetray but for some reason
<howlymowly> dropbox and other icons from "old" applications don't show up ...
<howlymowly> ay idea whas going on here?
<mparillo> howlymowly: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<mparillo> That said, I used Dropbox, and I just follow the CLI instructions, and when I want to get fancy I use the python scripts.
<eXistenZe> hey there
<eXistenZe> anyone using dropbox with kubuntu 15.04?
<mparillo> I am. CLI only.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<eXistenZe> mparillo: with a working tray icon?
<lordievader> Hey eXistenZe
<eXistenZe> hey lordievader . Thanks for the tips with kvm. Working fine
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Nice, nice :)
<eXistenZe> Needs two full two cores and 2Gb mem to work, so everything else turns not very smooth
<eXistenZe> Now it's dropbox giving me trouble. CLI works fine, but tray icon does not work in plasma 5 apparently
<lordievader> I'm sure you've read Martin's blog post?
<eXistenZe> lordievader: Hum... right... But just to be sure can you send me the link :) :)
<lordievader> eXistenZe: mparillo posted it at 13:45 ;) http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
 * eXistenZe confused
<eXistenZe> so I need wmsystemtray is that it?
<lordievader> For example, yes.
<eXistenZe> done. does it need config or just logout?
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Just launch it.
<eXistenZe> a white box on the corner with nothing on it?
<lordievader> Hmm, it should have the missing icons.
<lordievader> And yes it is ugly..
<eXistenZe> no missing icon and definitly ugly
<howlymowly> eXistenZe: same probllem here, right now..   I treid stalonetray and wmsystemtray  but icons just dont show up ...
<howlymowly> your wmsystemtray doesn't work either, right?
<eXistenZe> howlymowly: it does not show the icons
<howlymowly> eXistenZe: I have the exact same problem here (kubuntu 15.04 + plasma 5.3 + dropbox)...  no idea what to do about this ...
<howlymowly> I tried all available "alternative" trays from the repositories..   (trayer, wmsystemtray, stalonetray etc..)
<howlymowly> none of them work
<eXistenZe> dropbox deb is made for gnome and nautilus
<eXistenZe> perhaps it's not even a plasma or kde problem
<howlymowly> eXistenZe: i have this problem not only with dropbox also with several other applications..  I guess this is a general problem with the new kde
<howlymowly> or rather:  i think we would have to do some additional configuration so these applications can register themselfes in the party trays ...
<howlymowly> but i have no idea how I would do that
<eXistenZe> I'm just a n00b so no help from me
<salotz> Hello is anybody here available to help me?
<salotz> I am trying to use Kwalletmanager but I cannot get the application to open now, after I put my passwords in it...
<howlymowly> eXistenZe: skype doesn't work, also ....
<salotz> umm ok I'm just leaving KDE I can't be messing around with a password manager that randomly decides to not work as I am setting it up
<[Relic]> what is filename for setting screen resolutions in 15.04?
<BluesKaj> best to use the sytem settings>display&monitor>dispaly configuration, [Relic]
<murthy> Saw this article on phoronix, you came to my mind   :) http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=PulseAudio-2015-Awesome
<murthy> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> murthy, well, it's his opinion, and I have mine based on personal experince with several computers, but I need pulseaudio for my media server pc soundcard, that doesn't mean I have to like it  :-)
<[Relic]> BluesKaj, display configureation seems broken since it won't allow the normal resolution for my monitor
<BluesKaj> [Relic], which gpu ?
<murthy> I read some where that there was some new features coming to kmix may be there were discussions about pulseaudio which could had lead to the article
<[Relic]> I tried a new session trying to see if that would release the memory leak in xorg and it came up proper then I shut down since it was up to nearly 4G of ram for xorg and when I started the computer today I am stuck with 1024x768 and my normal 1920x1080 isn't even an option in display configuration
<[Relic]> BluesKaj, it is a 430gt and had no problem before starting today
<[Relic]> BluesKaj, I just can't find any setting file to erase or reset on 15.04
<BluesKaj> [Relic], it's in system settings GUI , find it in the kmenu/kicker  apps>settings>systemsettings
<BluesKaj> ok are you using an xorg.conf files?
<[Relic]> BluesKaj, I need the file name, not the broken system settings screen
<BluesKaj> why didn't you say systems settings is broken
<[Relic]> BluesKaj, the system setting won't go over 1360x768, the monitor is normally 1920x1080
<BluesKaj> ok ,run lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D'  , pastebin the output
<BluesKaj> [Relic],^
<[Relic]> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/3E6BFHC7
<BluesKaj> [Relic], seems you have the correct driver. Have you run an upgrade or dist-upgrade lately ?
<[Relic]> I do whatever updates show up and I have backports setting in hope they will fix the critical error with sessions not saving
<[Relic]> refusues to show history of updates
<BluesKaj> 15.04 ?
<[Relic]> yep
<BluesKaj> that's a weird problem , haven't seen that before on 15.04
<[Relic]> trying to force old nvidia drivers to see it that works but going slow
<BluesKaj> my res is 1920x1080 as well, but there's no adjustment required , it defaults to that resolution
<Fachher> Hi everyone
<Fachher> Since last upgrade my desktop does not load
<BluesKaj> [Relic], which driver are you sing , is the 340?
<Fachher> Does anybody have similliar problems
<[Relic]> trying to force it back to 340
<BluesKaj> Fachher, what do you see after the login page ?
<Fachher> Only my mouse cursor
<Fachher> When I press Alt + F2 I can see the console
<Fachher> in the top
<Fachher> BluesKaj, Do you have any ideas where I can look for logs
<BluesKaj> Fachher, ctl+alt+F1-F6 is the virtual terminal/TTY , can you update and upgrade from there?
<Fachher> BluesKaj, I already did ctrl+alt+F1 then sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> Fachher, sudo apt-get update first, then upgrade
<Fachher> BluesKaj, did it too
<BluesKaj> then try dist-upgrade
<Fachher> okay
<Fachher> BluesKaj, Okay everything works again
<Fachher> BluesKaj, Was there a know issue?
<Fachher> BluesKaj, Thank you for your help
<BluesKaj> Fachher, sometimes there are fixes in the backports that require a dist-upgrade, usually from the developers
<Fachher> BluesKaj, Ah okay
<BluesKaj> Fachher, especially with the new plasma 5 desktop
<Fachher> BluesKaj, can you recommend any good book or websource to read more about it. (backports etc)
<BluesKaj> Fachher, can't think of one offhand, but here's a site that explains a lot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<al8989> hello how do i use ndis wrapper to install a wireless network adaptor driver and what version of driver do i want , do i want the windows 7,  the windows vista or thewindows xp version of the driver?
<BluesKaj> al8989, which wifi chip do you have?
<al8989> BluesKaj I have a realtek 8187B, with the linux drivers it keeps randomly disconnecting the wifi so figured i would try the windows i readthey weremore responsiveand when i have windows 7 onthe pc it works fine and didnot randomly disconnect
<al8989> BluesKaj I have a realtek 8187B, with the linux drivers it keeps randomly disconnecting the wifi so figured i would try the windows drivers as i readthey were more responsive and when i have windows 7 on the pc it works fine and did not randomly disconnect
<al8989> i tired the usbcore.autosuspend=-1 and =0 as genii suggested, but they did nothing to fix my problen
<BluesKaj> al8989, it's ausb dongle ?
<al8989> yes
<BluesKaj> on a desktop or laptop?
<al8989> a desktop
<al8989> i am usign the dongle becausei have no wire to connect via wire due to my pos system using up all the ports on my router in my business
<BluesKaj> al8989, buy a switch and some cable instead of fooling with a wifi chip that's known to be unstable on linux, http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/basics/lanwan-basics/31442-how-to-add-ports-to-a-router
<al8989> i already have two switched on that network one down farther for the pos to bring into to my restaurant from my seafoodstore and one to supply internet into my  living area next door
<al8989> can i add a third?
<BluesKaj> if you can add a wifi device to the internet connection with all the other working connections, I don't see what difference another ethernet connection will make
<al8989> ah ok well when my network was isntalled and setup by comcast business and the micros pos company they said not to add too many switches on your network as it  decreases the speed and performance of internet connection
<BluesKaj> al8989, well an extra wifi or ethernet connection are both going thru the same router so i don't see that either will make much difference in internet performance
<al8989> ok then i'll guess i'l do that then
<BluesKaj> al8989, I'm sure that kind of setup will solve your dropout problem
<amari> Hi, I'm using Kubuntu 15.04 fully update. My graphics card is from Intel. I have graphics corruption with the desktop effects, like black artifacts when I move or maximize the windows. Is it a common, known bug and does anyone else have the same situation?
<amari> Hi, I'm using Kubuntu 15.04 fully update. My graphics card is from Intel. I have graphics corruption with the desktop effects, like black artifacts when I move or maximize the windows. Is it a common, known bug and does anyone else have the same situation?
<amari> This is really annoying because I would like to use KDE5. Is there any solution?
<BluesKaj> amari, make sure you update, upgrade and dist-upgrade your packages since plasma 5 is still under deveopment , this should bring your system up to date and fix most desktop problems
<amichair> Hey, does anyone know where one can find statistics of how many users use Activities? I was wondering if I'm in the minority or majority, and how big those are...
<al8989> ty for the help blueskaj
<BluesKaj> al8989, hope it works out for you.
<al8989> oh im sure it will was just trying to not spend anymore money on eqipment, because the computer had windows 7 on it but the main hard drive died so i decided to make the the extra hard drive the primary drive so i could reinstall everything on the pc and get it working again but did not have a windows 7 cd so rather than reinstall windows 7 on it a pay $200 for a cd or $500 fora new pc i decided to install kubuntu and i fixed the pc
<al8989> for no money spent
<al8989> well now it will be spending a ittle money
<al8989> well now it looks like i will be spending a ittle money
<hudsonkem> hello, .. why this button not work? http://i.imgur.com/qvJUBmi.png
<hudsonkem> <browse>
<[Relic]> Anyone know where the 15.04 video setting file is?
<dougl> [Relic], ?
<[Relic]> my screen resolution is screwed up and I can't get it to reset so I am looking for the setting file to hopefully get rid of the problem
<dougl> I dont but I think there is a better question...
<dougl> so you are console only (text)?
<[Relic]> no xorg.conf that I can see in 15.04
<dougl> yeah - that disappeared when I was not looking not sure what they use currently...
<dougl> did you nvidia anything?
<MichaelP> You have to create xorg.conf file
<[Relic]> even tried downgrading and upgrading the nvidia driver, can't get the upgrade history or I would uninstall the last few items to see if that did it
<[Relic]> tried writing the info in the system settings area for it but it must keep them somewhere, but I haven't found it yet, my old kscreen file is correct from before the upgrade
<dougl> googling 15.04 ubuntu x configure form console
<[Relic]> got gfx it is just a weird resolution
<MichaelP> have you did your nvidia-xconfig command
<[Relic]> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<dougl> did you sudo that?
<MichaelP> could check out the wiki on arch for nvidia... https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA
<[Relic]> don't think the gfx card is the problem, need to figure out how to check and see how it sees this monitor, it never read crt-1 before
<eXistenZe> Hey guys
<cofo> hi. Anyone know Java to help me analyze class to make a license ?
<eXistenZe> Is the "get new widgets" option broken? I installed gmail feed but it does not show on the list...
<valorie> eXistenZe: is it on the list?
<valorie> because widgets have to be ported to Plasma5 to work
<valorie> and not all have been ported yet
<valorie> this would be in 15.04 - you didn't say
<valorie> cofo: there are loads of java chans on freenode
<valorie> !alis | cofo
<ubottu> cofo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<cofo> im not registered
<valorie> cofo: I don't understand -- registered with who/what?
<cofo> in here
<cofo> i need to login
<cofo> no password..
<eXistenZe> valorie: yes, it's 15.04. The widget is on the get new widgets, it installs, but it does not show on the Add widgets  menu.
<valorie> !register | cofo
<ubottu> cofo: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ringlej> I have kubuntu 14.04 installed, and when I configure from System Settings, Instant Messaging and VoIP to add a Jabber account, it appears to work. But, if I logout and login again, the configuration is lost
<ringlej> I noticed that after I add the Jabber account, the Apply button never gets enabled, so I never have the opportunity to click it
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> you might check for an rc file or so in your ~/.kde folder
<valorie> either .kde/share/apps
<valorie> or configs
<valorie> they are just text files, so you can easily edit and save
<valorie> also a lot of applications save their configs at exit, so be sure to quite the application(s) before logging out
<ringlej> I'll try exiting the app... I don't see any rc being created after creating the account
<ringlej> hmmm... the KDE IM Contacts app doesn't seem to have a quit option that I can find.
<ringlej> so, I managed to see that it created a ~/.kde/share/apps/ktp/cache.db file but no rc file
<[Relic]> any chance the history of upgrades are stored in a file somewhere that I can access since the muon history tab craps out every time
#kubuntu 2015-06-07
<Mitchell92> Is 2GB of RAM enough to run Kubuntu?
<hudsonkem> anybody there?
<[Relic]> anyone know how to rebuild edid information so I can use the proper settings on this monitor?
<wachin> Hi to all. I am ussing dolphin on UbuntuSTudio 15.04, do you know how to disable the sound when I delete a file?
<wachin> In UbuntuStudio 12.04 and 14.04 I used systemsettings to make this but now with 15.04 not working this feature
<JohnnySparkles> Hi everyone
<JohnnySparkles> I'm having a really funny problem with Kubuntu 15 and I'm not really sure how to describe it to google for a solution
<JohnnySparkles> Every now and then I am unable to move windows past a certain point on the horizontal axis
<JohnnySparkles> can anyone recall any reports of something similar?
<other_guy> Does anyone know how to connect to AFP shares in Kubuntu?  Preferably through Dolphin?
<other_guy> They show up automatically in GNOME due to gvfs support, but I can't figure out how to get KDE 5.3 to find them and connect to them.
<valorie> [Relic]: history of upgrades is here: /var/log/apt/history.log
<valorie> that's saved my bacon a time or two
<[Relic]> unfortunately my problem it trying to tweak something due to edid reading failure on my main monitor
<[Relic]> I technically can get the monitor back to 1920x1080 with xorg.conf, but it draws well off the screen so the DPI must be off
<valorie> hmmm, is this a driver problem?
<valorie> !edid
<valorie> I didn't think so, ubottu
<zxq9> ooc, what is the typical lag between a release of Qt coming out and the libs existing somewhere within Kubuntu?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ejay> hi all, how can I check what version of kde applications I've got?
<ejay> I've got installed*
<lordievader> ejay: Under KDE applications -> help -> about kde.
<ejay> lordievader: it's shows frameworks version. Kdeinit5 is keep crashing after last update and want to file an bug report but I'm not sure what version of kde applications is currently installed.
<lordievader> Err, I'm not sure how to check that.
<amichair> in 15.04, how does one reorder (drag+drop) konsole tabs like it was possible to do in 14.10?
<ejay> lordievader: K, will figure it out.
<amichair> also, why does the tasbar icon for konsole look different (much worse) than the actual konsole icon that's shown on the window?
<tsimpson> ejay: it'll be the same version as frameworks
<BluesKaj> Good Day folks
<arkascha> Anyone knows a usable version of the SteamPunk theme for the kdm greeter?
<BluesKaj> arkascha, on which kubuntu version?
<other_guy> Howdy, I asked about this last night, but I had to log off before I saw any responses if there were any....
<other_guy> I'm trying to figure out how to connect to AFP network shares in Kubuntu 15.04 w/ the KDE 5.3 backports PPA enabled.
<other_guy> Ideally through Dolphin or something similarly simple.
<other_guy> It works automatically in GNOME, which I think has to do with AFP support being in gvfs.
<BluesKaj> arkascha, maybe you can find some here, http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/SteampunK+Plasma+Theme?content=157926
<arkascha> Sorry, BluesKaj, didn't see your request: 14.04, but I doubt that really matters.
<arkascha> The link does not point to a greeter theme, but a plasma theme.
<arkascha> BluesKaj: looks like I have to forge my own version :-)
<BluesKaj> arkascha, itr does because the newer versions have switched to sddm from lightdm and kdm
<BluesKaj> did you check my post above?
<arkascha> BluesKaj: I am aware of that. That is why I asked for a kdm freeter theme. Because I can use that with kdm and lightdm.
<arkascha> BluesKaj: what "post"? You mean the link? Yes, I did.
<BluesKaj> ok
<arkascha> As said: a plasma theme.
<BluesKaj> ok I forgot 14.04 can use plasma 5 I think , but few users bother to try afaik'
<arkascha> BluesKaj: Sure that is possible. but not what I am looking for. I use
<BluesKaj> well most steampunk themes are plasma , either 4 or 5 it seems'
<lolmaus_> How do I configure a keyboard shortcut to run a custom console command?
<lolmaus_> I'm creating an icon but it says "Service bla.desktop is malformatted".
<arkascha> lolmaus_: did you take a look insisde the created .desktop file?
<arkascha> lolmaus_: compare it to other, existing .desktop files. Anything that stands out?
<BluesKaj> lolmaus_,  you can use an alias in ~/.bashrc for cli commands
<lolmaus_> arkascha: if i remove all arguments, e. g. "pactl" instead of "pactl set-sink-volume 0 +10%", then it works but does nothing.
<BluesKaj> lolmaus_, didn't see your 2nd post..nm
<lolmaus_> Also, the command runs terribly slowly! It takes it like 10 seconds to disappear from the taskbar.
<amichair> in 15.04, how does one reorder konsole tabs like it was possible to do in 14.10?
<amichair> Via mouse dragging, that is. Is there a configuration option for it?
<other_guy> crickets on the AFP front :-)  alright... well... hopefully this one is a quicky...
<other_guy> amichair, weird I didn't notice that wasn't working.
<other_guy> One sec...
<other_guy> I think I've seen something in the settings panel about this
<amichair> other_guy: me neither, until I needed to do it :-)
<amichair> I just saw that ctrl-shift-arrow still works, at least
<other_guy> hmm... nope.  I was thinking of "Start Window Tab Drag" in the Window Behavior KCM
<amichair> other_guy: think I should open a bug?
<other_guy> So... I'm trying to figure out why it is that I can't set Alt-V as Paste in Konsole.
<other_guy> amichair, probably.  Not sure :-)
<amichair> also, why does the tasbar icon for konsole look different (much worse) than the actual konsole icon that's shown on the window title and everywhere else?
<other_guy> I can set the shortcut, but it doesn't stick.
<amichair> other_guy: which shortcut?
<other_guy> As soon as I exit Konsole and re-launch or try to use the shortcut it clears itself and stops working.
<other_guy> I'm setting "Paste" in keyboard shortcuts for Konsole to Alt-V, but it won't stay that way.
<amichair> other_guy: ctrl-shift-left/right work for me out of the box. Or maybe it's an old configuration I made somewhere and forgot?
<other_guy> Lemme get the exact behavior
<amichair> ctrl-shift-v is the default paste, works ok I think
<other_guy> Yeah it does.  Except that I don't like using it and want it to be Alt-V :-)
<amichair> other_guy: just found bug #347094
<ubottu> bug 347094 in Ren'Py "im.Sepia and im.Grayscale should pass on properties." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347094
<amichair> no, that's not it
<amichair> kde bug #347094
<ubottu> KDE bug 347094 in tabbar "[REGRESSION] konsole doesn't allow to re-arrange tabs" [Normal,Confirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347094
<amichair> that's more like it
<other_guy> Ah :-)
<amichair> suppose I'll add a vote
<other_guy> So here's what happens.
<amichair> I'm never sure if anyone actually looks at the votes
<other_guy> I open Konsole... set Paste to be Alt-V.  It works fine.  I can paste using Alt-V.  I quit Konsole by closing all Konsole windows, then I open it again.
<other_guy> Upon that reopening "Paste" has it's primary shortcut just totally cleared out, even the default isn't there anymore.
<amichair> other_guy: sounds like a bug :-)
<other_guy> Part of me thinks it has something to do with the Alt-based menu/UI accelerator shortucts (like where it underlines the letter you can use)
<amichair> other_guy: I just saw a setting for that
<other_guy> And since it would normally underline V for that, it's stealing it away from me.
<other_guy> Yeah I've disabled those dumb things in the settings
<amichair> you can try disabling and see if that still happens
<other_guy> and... it still happens :-)
<amichair> any idea what happened to holidays etc. showing up in clock calendar?
<amichair> i.e. they don't anymore
<other_guy> I do not.  I was somewhat stunned to find out there's no option for setting a 24 hour clock.
<other_guy> I have to use UK locale settings for time to get that
<other_guy> Which annoyingly puts my start of the week on Monday in the calendar.
<other_guy> Some non-trivial part of me wants to go back to Xfce because it feels like the GNOME and the KDE developers are focused a lot on adding (or removing in the case of GNOME) features that nobody is really asking for, while letting spit and polish sorta fall by the wayside :-/
<other_guy> Though 5.3 is markedly better than 5.2, so I'm hopeful
<BluesKaj> other_guy, plasma 5 is till in development, the spit and polish comes later
<BluesKaj> err still
<amichair> other_guy: I also found way too much functionality dropped in plasma 5 that was available in plasma 4...
<other_guy> Sure, I get that BluesKaj.  Though 24-hour clock setting seems like a pretty basic thing to be missing, and the workaround is a bit silly.
<other_guy> But I can say I've overall enjoyed the experience, or like the direction things are going
<amichair> opened lots of issues on bugs.kde.org to ask for them to be returned. It looks like there is some willingness from the devs to do it.
<other_guy> I like that I can have fully configurable keyboard shortcuts that work across seeminly all KF5 apps
<other_guy> It sucks that KF5 apps are the only place it seems to work.
<amichair> I think it's just a matter of releasing plasma 5 very prematurely.
<other_guy> But at least there's hope
<other_guy> Save for that Alt-V thing I talked about above
<amichair> surprising, considering what heppened with KDE4... but I guess history repeats itself
<BluesKaj> well ,we all have our gripes...mine is the VD's can no longer support separate wallpapers...might be a small issue to the ddev, but i miss it.
<amichair> other_guy: Darn, now I'm also missing my 24-hour clock. Ignorance was bliss...
<amichair> I did notice that there's no iso-8601 date formatting right when I upgraded, though
<other_guy> Let's see... there was the AFP share problem.... the can't set Alt-V shortcut problem, and I feel like I had another one.
<other_guy> Oh... some way to set ISO_Shift_Level3 to Super_R while still being able to use Super_R
<other_guy> So like it would only be the Level3 selector when it matters... like when chorded with a letter that will produce an accent.
<other_guy> But the rest of the time be just plain old Super_R
<amichair> other_guy: you should open bugs in bugs.kde.org for all those things... hopefully they will fix them and by 15.10 we'll have a desktop almost as functional as 14.10
<other_guy> Yeah, I'll put that stuff in.
<BluesKaj> you guys have the same nick colour, another gripe with the new plasma 5 Konversation app
<other_guy> Try using Polari for a minute and you'll never complain about Konversation again :-)
<other_guy> the room user list is a pop-over menu
<other_guy> It's bizarre
<BluesKaj> otjura, why what's so wonderful or terrible about Polari?
<BluesKaj> other_guy,^
<other_guy> It's a pretty interface with a questionable UX at best.
<other_guy> And will become the default IRC client for GNOME at somepoint I suspect
<other_guy> Oh... one other thing... has anyone managed to get their SDDM background to change?
<BluesKaj> when an app like konverstion becomes so well developed, one tends to criticize the little things more and more:-)
<other_guy> Yeah :-) honeslty, Konversation might be the best IRC client I've used on any platform
<BluesKaj> other_guy, yes I have mine changed to a photo from the pictures file
<other_guy> I keep editing the SDDM login background in the KCM that manages it.  When I leave and go back to the KCM I can see the thumbnail for my background.  I can go look at the SDDM user file and see that it's there...
<other_guy> but it seems to never get actually used by anything.  Because at login the background is the default.
<other_guy> hmmm
<other_guy> BluesKaj are you using the 5.3 backports PPA?
<other_guy> Or are you on the default 5.2?
<BluesKaj> other_guy, I just changed it in system settings>startup&shutdown>sddm login ...and yes I'm on plasma5.3.1
<BluesKaj> but I also had it on 5,2 earlier
<other_guy> hmm
<BluesKaj> ok , i'm gonna switch vpn servers...bbiab
<marcone> hello
<marewere> hello
<marcone> hi
<marewere> who is you
<marcone> its my first time on irc im markus
<marewere> where are you frome
<marcone> from germany
<marewere> oh
<marewere> i am italian
<marcone> must be hot there now
<marewere> what?
<marcone> the temperature
<marewere> ah ok yes yes
<marcone> are you a linux pro?
<marewere> hello my first name is gianluca
<marewere> yes i have
<marewere> linux pro
<marcone> i have a little linux problem, could someone lend me a ear?
<newbie> hi
<newbie> i need some help guys
<marcone> hi
<Guest30482> i just installed Kubuntu but it keeps freezing
<marcone> when does it freeze?
<Guest30482> if i try to update it freezes
<Guest30482> now it isn't for some reason i dont know
<marcone> can uupdate with apt-get
<marcone> ?
<Guest30482> but it just randomly freezes and when i try to update it freezes for sure
<BluesKaj> Guest30482, which Kubuntu ,and have you updated and upgraded since installing?
<Guest30482> i am a total noob to linux but im eager to learn
<Guest30482> what is apt-get ?
<BluesKaj> uhm use the terminal , sudo apt-get update&& sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> oops sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest30482> kubuntu 15 no but on the installition i chose the third party apps and updating on the installation
<BluesKaj> make sure your internrt connection is working
<Guest30482> i wouln't be chatting right now if i had'nt internet right ?
<BluesKaj> some ppl use a different pc to get help
<Guest30482> well im poor
<Guest30482> omg it updates :D
<marcone> jay
<Guest30482> ok i understand the update command but what does the upgrade one do ? its still running
<marcone_de> update fetches new software lists and upgrade does the update
<BluesKaj> update brings up the packages that are up to date, the upgrade installs them
<marcone_de> question: can i be heard ?
<marcone_de> no offence but its my first time on irc
<marcone_de> hallo?
<BluesKaj> marcone_de, yes , do you have a kubuntu support question?
<marcone_de> yes. its a bit complicated. i disabled my hdmi output to my tv on boot by a "video=HDMI-A-1:d" in the kernel command line. but i sometimes want to use it. is there a way of enabling it while the system is running?
<BluesKaj> marcone_de, video=HDMI-A-1:e
<marcone_de> but thats only possible at boot time, right? i want to do it when the system is already running.
<BluesKaj> dunno , I leave mine enabled permanently
<marcone_de> i dont need it often and my login screen is at low resolution even if the tv is off so i disabled it
<[Relic]> is there anyway to repair video settings to the point where I can get a proper proper desktop back?  currently it logs and has a black screen that I can use to get alt-f2 to pop up but not run anything or use ctl-alt-f1 to go into text mode
<madmouser1> Relic exactly the same happening to me
<madmouser1> started today out of nowhere :-(
<madmouser1> 15.04 64bit with latest updates
<madmouser1> not solved yet, had to create a new user and log in with that (that works 100%)
<[Relic]> I can't figure out how to force new settings no matter what I try
<[Relic]> failsafe mode does nothing, about ready to try something else since this is ridiculous
<madmouser1> I even deleted all plasma files in ~/.config/ but still only the black screen with alt-f2 working
<madmouser1> as I said at the end I created a new user and logged in with that
<madmouser1> busy going through the old profile files to see if I can spot a culprate
<[Relic]> like doing diff on the plasma rc files in config?
<madmouser1> correct
<[Relic]> primary problem is the system doesn't back up previous ones before the new changes
<madmouser1> neither syslog or Xorg log gave any real indication of issues
<[Relic]> plasma ever load , or is it sddm
<[Relic]> have to figure out how to make a new user
<madmouser1> ctr-alt-f1
<madmouser1> logi nwith current user, sudo adduser <newusername>
<madmouser1> sudo adduser <newusername> sudo
<madmouser1> if you want that user to be part of sudoers group
<madmouser1> this just f"£$%^£ me off to be honest have work on a deadline to get done and now this..
<[Relic]> just hoping xorg wasn't was corrupted my monitor edid when it went memory leak happy and started eating over a gig of ram, hopefully I can fix that edid somehow
<madmouser1> let me reboot and see if I solved this
<madmouser1> ok back in old profile and working .... but had to loose my customizations & THAT SUCKS
<madmouser1> deleted files in ~/.cache and ~/.config/plasma*
<clivejo> running "sudo dolphin" in konsole will corrupt the display like what your are describing
<clivejo> it changes the owner of important config files to root
<eXistenZe> Hey guys
<eXistenZe> What's the best package magager for kubuntu?
<eXistenZe> muon seems kindda meh
<shiran365> hello
<valorie> hi shiran365, how can we help
<shiran365> Hi valorie!
<shiran365> I am new to Linux in general, and I recently installed Kubuntu. I like it, but I am having a very strange problem with it, which, after Googling, appears to be a Kubuntu-specific glitch. The problem is that it is considered to be "Officially Fixed" in Kubuntu 15.04, and the mechanism which could fix it in 14.0x was removed. So I'm not really sure what I can even try. The solutions I've found all rely on this removed mechanism.
<shiran365> I was hoping somebody here could please try to help me
<valorie> but what is the glitch?
<shiran365> the glitch is that "Event Sounds" play incredibly loudly. The volume slider for them appears to change the volume, but whenever a new Event Sound plays, it resets to maximum volume. This is almost defeaning on headphones.
<shiran365> The most common solution I found was to go to System Applications, Manage System Notifications, and fix it there. But this section no longer exists in Kubuntu 15.04
<valorie> ah, I think you can fix that directly in kmix
<valorie> which is the little speaker icon in your taskbar
<shiran365> that did not work before
<valorie> open it all the way up and move system sounds to the bottom or mute
<shiran365> nevermind. I no longer have volume at all now. oh boy.
<valorie> you have to open it all the way up
<valorie> not just mute all sounds
<shiran365> "Nothing is playing audio" Every individual volume slider in kmix has disappeared
<valorie> !
<shiran365> well that can't be good
<shiran365> ....I'm gonna restart and come back in a few minutes...
<shiran365> hello again
<shiran365> Could somebody please help me out with a Kubuntu audio glitch?
<shiran365> no matter how I do it, "Event Sounds" refuse to accept any changes in volume I make. They always play at full volumes with headphones on, which can really hurt. They even ignore muting!
<ahoneybun> shiran365: maybe the master channel is the wrong channel
<shiran365> ahoneybun, I'm not sure how to fix that
<ahoneybun> on the far right on the panel there is a speaker icons next to the clock
<shiran365> ok
<shiran365> I'm in the KDE Mixer, but I don't know how to change the master channel
<shiran365> Hmm. I found it. Under Settings and Select Master Channel. For Playback Devices, the proper channel is selected. For Playback Streams, there are only Chromium and Event Sounds. Which of those is supposed to be the "Master Volume"?
<ahoneybun> depends on the computer I believe
<shiran365> neither one works. Event Sounds still completely ignores what I set the volume to. it even ignores being muted
<shiran365> so any time an event sound occurs, like when I get a notification or try to delete something in the file manager, the sound is absurdly loud.
<shiran365> do you have any other ideas, ahoneybun? this is the rare type of glitch that can physically hurt... :(
<ahoneybun> shiran365: are you on 15.04 or a older release?
<shiran365> 15.04, fully updated
<shiran365> I found solutions to this glitch on 14.xx and older releases of Kubuntu, but apparently, the glitch is considered "Officially Fixed", and so those methods no longer exist...
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> let me look around
<shiran365> I mean, in 15.04, the "System Settings --> Application and System Notifications" location is removed
<shiran365> I would appreciate that :)
<ahoneybun> where are you setting the volume for "Event Sounds"?
<shiran365> I have tried in KMix and in PulseAudio
<shiran365> but whenever a new event sound plays, it first raises the volume back to max and then plays. it completely ignores any setting I've managed to find that controls its volume
<ahoneybun> oh Playback Streams
<ahoneybun> I have never heard a noise from using that
<ahoneybun> it is set to max for me
<shiran365> yes. any other Playback Stream actually respects when I adjust it. Event Sounds keeps resetting itself to max
<ahoneybun> I might have nothing hooked to it
<shiran365> I am using headphones
<ahoneybun> shiran365: care to send me a screenshot of your KMix setup?
<shiran365> each individiual program has a separate slider under Playback Streams
<shiran365> sure, one minute
<ahoneybun> this might be beyond my help, but we will file a bug and let the devs know
<shiran365> which screenshots do you want? Playback Devices, Capture Devices, Playback Streams, Capture Streams
<shiran365> or all 4?
<shiran365> This bug existed... I found a page about it earlier today where a Kubuntu dev commented that it is "fixed in 15.04" and so the bug was closed. I can't seem to find it again
<ahoneybun> send me a screenshot of Audio Setup and a link to that bug
<shiran365> I can't find the bug :\
<ahoneybun> oh right
 * ahoneybun looks
<shiran365> Audio setup itself has about 10 different submenus :P
<ahoneybun> just Audio Hardware Setup
<ahoneybun> 2nd tab
<ahoneybun> I found this but it is from 12.04: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970696
<ahoneybun> but the system is setup is similar
<shiran365> no
<shiran365> I already have the right one setup as master channel
<ahoneybun> ok
<shiran365> Event Sounds just thinks it's special
<shiran365> sorry, never taken a screenshot of a single window with Kubuntu before. give me a minute to figure it out :P
<ahoneybun> found some bug report: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.devel.bugs/1521048
<shiran365> it includes a solution. but the solution is already in place!
<shiran365> it says to edit pulse daemon.conf and set "flat-volumes = no"
<shiran365> that's the default setting in 15.04, it seems
#kubuntu 2016-06-06
<Guest39650> hi here!
<Guest39650> can i ask something?
<Smurphy> No. You can't ask Meta-Questions ...
<Smurphy> If you have a question - ask it. Don't ask if you can ask a question.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi there BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Rick_Simmit
<makoto242> cc
<elezium> Anyone knows of a good software phone (supporting SIP) for KDE?
<madmouser1> elez
<madmouser1> elezium: Linphone
<elezium> Thanks you madmouser1
<MoPac> Hello. I've built kdeconnect from source from the git repo (want to try out the reply functionality) in Kubuntu 16.04.  I'm getting an error when trying to use it   -- the main.qml file in /usr/local/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.connect throws an error when it tries to import org.kde.kdeconnect ("not installed")
<MoPac> Is this something to do with a PATH entry missing? An OpenSUSE user posted the same error but apparently needed to be using a different repo ( https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=289&t=129437) . I tried to find similar issues in other software but couldn't really get the insight I needed (e.g., https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=281379 )
<ubottu> KDE bug 281379 in general "Marble Touch does not work out of the box" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<BluesKaj> MoPac, why did  you build from source when kdeconnect is a default app on 16.04, is the git version more advanced with more options or some such ?
<acheron_uk> MoPac: no idea on that error, but some people on #kubuntu-devel were trying out new kdeconnect last night
<acheron_uk> see here from 22:22pm onwards http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/06/05/%23kubuntu-devel.html
<acheron_uk> BluesKaj: yes, the git version is keeping up with features on the mobile app, while the version in the ubuntu archive is not
<BluesKaj> acheron_uk,  ok
 * acheron_uk yearns for a cold beer
<BluesKaj> altho kdeconnect works great here with my android phone, but i just tarnsfer files back and forth mostly
<MoPac> acheron_uk: Ah, thanks for the link, I'll check out that discussion
<MoPac> BluesKaj: Yeah, the newer versions have added the functionality to actually reply to text messages, and that's what I was wanting to use. (Weird that after all this time, the best way to text from a Linux desktop still would seem to be running MyPhoneExplorer through wine...)
<BluesKaj> MoPac, well i'm not a very android experienced user , I still regard them as gadgets , guess I'm a bit of a luddite about them  :-)
<dbacc> hey, I have some problems with sddm + network users. Somehow sddm starts to early, so only local users are shown. I have to manually open a terminal and restart sddm before it also finds network users. I already added these lines to the sddm unit:
<dbacc> After=network-online.target nscd.service
<dbacc> indeed it's starting after the network is online, but doesn't help.
<BluesKaj> dbacc, recommend you ask in #systemd
<dbacc> BluesKaj: so you agree that this should basically do the trick?
<BluesKaj> dbacc, that question is beyond my understanding of systemd
<BluesKaj> and sddm
<yotux> does kbuutnu use nvidia drivers?
<BluesKaj> yotux, they are in the repos if you need them , but the nouveau open source driver is installed for nvidia crads by default\
<BluesKaj> cards even
<yotux> okay
<ali_> b
<user|4076> hi a have a problem with graphics - no full screen mode on media players
<vivi> ola
<vivi> merda
<bprompt_> !en | vivi
<ubottu> vivi: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
#kubuntu 2016-06-07
<YankDownUnder> Anyone have an idea why all of a sudden the KDE/Plasma desktop and widgets do not show icons...?
<Smurphy> YankDownUnder: Right mouse button -> Desktop Settings, and re-configure it to: Folder View
<YankDownUnder> Smurphy, Cheers, bro...but that's not quite fixing the widgets that no longer have icons...hmmm....
<YankDownUnder> This is getting to be a bit frustrating...really...and now I'm starting to wonder why, exactly, I decided to experiment with KDE/Plasma when gnome2 was such a pleasantly "stable" platform...very annoying...
<hateball> YankDownUnder: Are you using release or backports?
<YankDownUnder> hateball, Release - 16.04...(Kubuntu)...updated/blah blah blah...
<YankDownUnder> hateball, The "target" machine - an HP laptop with a touch screen - is the girliefriend's machine - she's miffed at Win10 - and, ergo, migrated to KDE/Plasma...for simplicity...
<hateball> YankDownUnder: I suggest you try using the backports, 5.5 is not very stable
<hateball> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<hateball> scroll to bottom
<YankDownUnder> hateball, Fair enough...I'll give that a go...see "wha happenz" as it were...not like there's anything to lose...
<hateball> YankDownUnder: and 5.7 should bring some much needed fixes as well
<YankDownUnder> hateball, Mmm...so, since we're at 5.5...what do you reckon the time frame is for that...?
<hateball> YankDownUnder: https://community.kde.org/Schedules
<hateball> YankDownUnder: july-ish + packaging
<YankDownUnder> hateball, If only quantum mechanics were such that I could fast-forward a slight be into the future...however, I'll just have to deal with the back ports bit for the moment...the missus isn't really super fussed over the whole thing...as long as she's not enslaved to Win10...
<hateball> YankDownUnder: well who knows, 5.6 might fix the issues you have now
<ussher_> anyone know how to increase the line height in kate?  got some lines that I can only half see
<yossarianuk> hi - idiot networking question - how is 192.168.*.* defined using a class?
<yossarianuk> i.e is it 192.168.0.0/24 ?
<hateball> yossarianuk: no that would be /16, also there is #networking I think :o
<Bundestrojaner> hi
<Bundestrojaner> kubuntu 16.04 lts is already available as iso. Is it not yet possible to upgrade from 14.04lts or is something wrong with my apt?
<hateball> !ltsupgrade | Bundestrojaner
<ubottu> Bundestrojaner: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Bundestrojaner> hateball: ok, they wait for 16.04.1
<Bundestrojaner> thx!
<ussher_> using sublime text editor instead.  kate can have a rest today.
<yossarianuk> hateball: thanks
<yossarianuk> and cheers for the link.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<elezium> Hi folks.. I understand that MySql is used for the indexing / searching tools in Kde... buf is there a way to limit the memory size?  MySQL takes about 1gig now
<hateball> elezium: do you use akonadi? if not, run "akonadictl stop" in a terminal
<elezium> And what is akonadi? ;)
<hateball> elezium: used for kde-pim, kmail etc
<elezium> Hum. ok.. I do not use it yet, but was probably planning too.
<elezium> The adress book in kMail is based on that I believe?
<hateball> yes
<hateball> elezium: or you can use kubuntu backports and see if it's a bug that goes away by upgrading
<elezium> Ok.  hum.. it there a way to reduce the size?
<elezium> Yeah, I'm using the Kubuntu stock version, but just saw that is a few little version behind for KDE .. might try to update..
<hateball> elezium: well there is ~/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf you might set some memory options there
<hateball> I am not really in the know about that tho
<elezium> ok.  I'll have a look.  No biggie because I have some free mem... but KDE is already not the lightest thing on earth :/
<elezium> Any know (big) issue with the backport? (5.6.4)
<hateball> I'm using it currently and it's certainly behaving nicer than stock 16.04
<elezium> Cool.  I'll give that a try.  Thanks for your time hateball.
<hateball> elezium: Good luck :)
<elezium> Bha. I have backup if it all goes wrong.  no biggie.
<yossarianuk> elezium: I would highly recommend using 5.6.4 - fixes several bugs (network-manager) and seems slightly snappier
<elezium> Just upgraded. ;)
<yossarianuk> They should have gone with 5.6.x by default - its due to the ubuntu release schedule they didn't
<elezium> After a reboot, the mysql process is now rougly 200megs.  Will check again after a few hours of usage.
<BluesKaj> watch out for nvidia upgrqade bug
<BluesKaj> upgrade
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: which bug?
<elezium> ^ ?
<yossarianuk> I'm using nvidia - 364.19
<yossarianuk> no issues
<elezium> I'm on 361.42.. I just upgrade and it seems to work.  but I haven't try out any games (or GPU intensive thingie)
<BluesKaj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1589006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589006 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Failed unmounting Mount unit for nvidia support in snappy" [Critical,In progress]
<yossarianuk> hmm not seen that - i'm using the PPA for nvidia though
<BluesKaj> i"m on 340 and just treid to upgrade and received errors to do with a script and deb unable to run etc
<yossarianuk> also i'm using 364 not 367
<elezium> Didn't run into issue here ..
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, think it applies to all nvidia drivers
<yossarianuk> me neither - I switch from 361 -> 364 no issue..
<elezium> but nice to know.. thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ok, good , you got luck I guess
<elezium> For once ;)
<BluesKaj> heh
<yossarianuk> and that bug isn't related  to using the newer plasma version
<yossarianuk> just in case elezium: thought that is what you meant
<BluesKaj> well i'm using 5.6.4
<yossarianuk> are you using any snap packages ?
<yossarianuk> I don't believe I am...
<BluesKaj> the devs tell me the snap tools are already in the archives
<acheron_uk> you get the buggy nvidia packages if (a) you have proposed enabled on Xenial and you upgraded the Nvidia drivers while the buggy package was available in proposed
<acheron_uk> or (b) you have the graphics ppa enabled, and again did an upgrade while the buggy packages were there
<acheron_uk> in (a) or (b) you might not actually hit the bug until you try to install the fixed versions, and the prerm scripts in the buggy ones execute
<rwb> Hi, anyone know of a reliable 4G LTE modem to use? I have had bad luck with Huawei E397B
<BluesKaj> acheron_uk, I mistakenly left the the ubuntu-graphics ppa enabled, hence the buggy upgrade
<acheron_uk> ditto. didn't hit the bug until the updates to "fix" it came out
<BluesKaj> so let's hope the devs fix the bug, because that workaround looks dangerous to me, stopping sddm drops mme to the VT prompt
<BluesKaj> no desktop unless I restart sddm
<yossarianuk> I do have one question I have about the ubuntu-graphics ppa .....
<yossarianuk> when enabled it always upgrades nvidia-settings to the latest verson - even though its different to the driver version....
<yossarianuk> i.e I am using driver : 364.19-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.6
<yossarianuk> but I have nvidia-seetings version : 367.18-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.1
<yossarianuk> isn't that potentially bad?
<acheron_uk> not necessarily. AFAIK, the settings app stands alone and only exposes options that your card supports?
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, which drib=ver is listed first in: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<BluesKaj> driver
<BluesKaj> that'll be the one in use
<acheron_uk> i.e. it won't make your card try to do something your card nor the main driver supports
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: I'm not with you ...
<yossarianuk> the command showed -> nvidia-358
<acheron_uk> mamarly: is that right ^^
<yossarianuk> but I do not have that package installed
<yossarianuk> acheron_uk: ok - I had heard of people who had issues using the wrong nvidia-settings package (years ago)
<yossarianuk> if its backward compatible though thats fine
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, if you do : sudo ubuntu-drivers devices, it will show the recommended driver , which you should be using
<yossarianuk> it shows -> driver   : nvidia-367 - third-party free recommended
<acheron_uk> I *think* it's backward compatible, as I understand it anyway
<yossarianuk> however its not recommended to use 367 as that is a beta driver
<yossarianuk> I have the ubuntu-graphics ppa enabled
<yossarianuk> so it always recommends the latest regardless if its beta or not
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, is the 367 driver in the "drivers list" ?
<yossarianuk> yes
<acheron_uk> if you are worried you could manually downgrade to versions matching your main driver, then disable the ppa so it doesn't upgrade again
<yossarianuk> sure  - but  then I won;t get any bug fix updates ....
<acheron_uk> trade off
<acheron_uk> could always put a hold on the packages instead
<BluesKaj> I tried to downgrade to nouveau after disabling the ppa , but the bug doesn't allow removing the 340 driver either
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: just in case I haven't made it clear - when using the ubuntu-graphics ppa it always gets the latest version of nvidia-setting  - even though it can be different to the nvidia-driver version
<acheron_uk> BluesKaj: yep, you have to work around it by editing the prerm files
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, yes I understand that , think that's been the case for a while
<yossarianuk> ok cool
<yossarianuk> they also remove older versions ....
<yossarianuk> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial
<yossarianuk> (of settings)
<yossarianuk> I can only assume it must be fine......
<BluesKaj> acheron_uk, ok where are the prerm files , whatever they might be ?
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: I believe its command to run after uninsstalling a package
<acheron_uk> yossarianuk: never had a problem yet
<acheron_uk> BluesKaj: there are description of that workaround in the bug comments
<acheron_uk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1589006/comments/26
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589006 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Failed unmounting Mount unit for nvidia support in snappy" [Critical,In progress]
<acheron_uk> for example comment 23 there. replace 367 with 340
<acheron_uk> yossarianuk: in this case a pre-removal script (prerm), but basically yes
<yossarianuk> acheron_uk: yes, I have had the pleasure of making a .deb package before....
<yossarianuk> I find making rpm and arch linux packages far easier....
<acheron_uk> sorry.
<yossarianuk> noneed to be sorry (if that was aimed at me..)
<acheron_uk> I've tinkered with rpm and pkgbuild
<BluesKaj> acheron_uk, think I'll wait for the fix, I seem to be able to remove and install other packages so if ai don't upgrade for a while it won't matter
<yossarianuk> archlinux package building is by far the easiest I have played with
<acheron_uk> .spec files. not my favourite
<yossarianuk> Me neither .... although I would say rpm building is more sane..
<yossarianuk> than deb
<acheron_uk> actually, I've found that taking a peek at the archlinux pkgbuild can be a good way to get a handle on how to build stuff
<acheron_uk> simpler and more to the point
<acheron_uk> then go away to see how you can get that to work under another system
<BluesKaj> I'm talking about Yakkety here, my Xenial install isn't affected
<BluesKaj> 'Morning genii
<yossarianuk> Ah didn't realise you were talking about Yakkety
<yossarianuk> probably the best name yet ....
<acheron_uk> same on either really. if you upgraded while the buggy packages were available
<genii> Mornin' :)
<acheron_uk> except for some reason I keep tying yaketty!
<yossarianuk> now what Ubuntu should do is pay royalities for -> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakety_Yak  and have it as the boot up sample..
<BluesKaj> acheron_uk, no matter yaketty or yakkety , it's still a silly handle :-)
<BluesKaj> even google has it wrong
<acheron_uk> they are all silly. sorta the point
<BluesKaj> acheron_uk, at first the naming was quite a serious exerciseas the yrs went by it became less and less so
<BluesKaj> exercise, as
<acheron_uk> no it sure how Warty Warthog is serious
<yossarianuk> i like the naming scheme, and debians...
<acheron_uk> oh, I see what you mean
<yossarianuk> its better than closed source software generally.... Just check the kernel version names....
<BluesKaj> aren't warthogs warty ?
<acheron_uk> debian potato? WTF?
<acheron_uk> and badgers are breezey?
<BluesKaj> of course
 * acheron_uk knows he can't prevail against this logic
<BluesKaj> I recall the ubuntu council members taking offence when we made fun of the a=names
<yossarianuk> potato = mr potatohead
<BluesKaj>  :-)
<yossarianuk> what is debian going to do when they have ran out of Toy story characters ?
<BluesKaj> acheron_uk, but I understand your logic , it does make sense that the naming appeared to be all in fun by shuttleworth's view, but I guess some of council people were afraid to acknowledge his humour because they thoght how could he be so glib
<genii> !codenames
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<genii> For W I wanted Wascally Wabbit
<BluesKaj> the emperor's new clothes and all that
<BluesKaj> genii, a nod to Elmer Fudd , good one :-)
<acheron_uk> clivejo: will KCI pick up the the new version numbers 5.23 for frameworks on it's own somewhere, or will someone have to update each component?
<acheron_uk> sorry ^^ wrong channel
<elezium> Hum.. Does Akonadi indexes all email?
<Smurphy> I disabled akonadi.
<elezium> yeah.. it's not a big deal because I have plenty to RAM .. but I still find it somewhat abusing to use 1GIG!
<elezium> if I were to try it on my laptop, it would be a different story and probably even an issue.
<Smurphy> I have 16G of ram on my mac mini - but as I never search like that - I don't use it.
<elezium> yeah.. we'll see.. might end up disabled..
<Smurphy> Activated it. Will see what it does :}
<Smurphy> Ah - another question.
<elezium> Check your MySQL process grow. ;)
<Smurphy> Anyone knows why ethernet is activated on my mac-mini by default at start up ? Even though no Etherner is connected.
<Smurphy> baloo is growing...
<elezium> I just remove my Gmail account from Kmail.  Reboot.  Will see if it is somewhat smaller.
<Smurphy> lol
<Smurphy> I have to restart network-manager for it to actually activate WiFi.
<Smurphy> Anyone has an idea ?
<elezium> Sorry, I'm wired. :/
<Smurphy> Yeah - my 6,2 mac mini too. My 2,1 mac-mini in the basement is not ...
<Smurphy> That one is doing the issues.
<elezium> May I ask why you have Mac Mini .. but use KDE?
<Smurphy> I love the hardware (Old hardware, wouldn't buy a new one anymore) - and I have been a linuxer since end of 1992, and was present with KDE 1.0 (Even made the first french translation of KDE 1.0).
<Smurphy> OS-X is like running in a cage. You have to do things exactly as Apple wants you to do it, you don't own the hardware/software you paid for, and you don't own the medias you pay fopr.
<Smurphy> that - is why I run linux on the Apple hardware.
<elezium> Smurphy: Thanks.  I was just curious.  KDE 1.0 was also my first steps with Linux (urgl.. that's, hee... ok. I'm old) .. and .. Salutation!
<Smurphy> Don't talk about it ;)
<Irish_canon>  Question. I have setup a UB14.04 server but not able to update it
<Irish_canon> i have a static ip to the server...
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, right click on NM configure network connections, find the wired connection , edit , then uncheck the autoconnect in the general configurations tab
<Smurphy> ah. The autoconnect ? Could be. I installed it while connected to wire-network.
<Smurphy> I'll test it right away. Thx for the hint. Has bugged me for a while now.
<Smurphy> Was not that. I had already removed the Wired configuration completely.
<Smurphy> I re-added one now, and marked it explicitely as non autoconnectable
<Smurphy> Will see what it does next time :}
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, I see, hope it works ...I had that problem on my laptop ar first due to installing without wifi , but turning the ethernet off fixed it
<Irish_canon> Hello why is it that when I setup a server statically it doesnt update
<Smurphy> Irish_canon: routing, DNS setup right ???
<Irish_canon> yes I have other server working corrently
<Smurphy> By default - the system will not update automatically.
<Smurphy> You have to explicitely activate it.
<Irish_canon> I have etip the interface file to static set the address network and gateway  also added nameserver... still not working
<Smurphy> Did you restart the networking service ? (just asking, don't do it).
<Irish_canon> yes i have
<Smurphy> Network working ?
<Smurphy> sorry - have to leave -> Kids ...
<Irish_canon> yes i can ping internal
<Irish_canon> also able to ping 8.8.8.8
<BluesKaj> Irish_canon,  look at answer #1 here, why it gets overwritten: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/174349/what-overwrites-etc-resolv-conf-on-every-boot
<paul_> Hello!
<paul_> Can anybody help. I'm trying to mount my Windows share. The computer is called MEDIAC and the folder is USBHDD. What do I enter into the Kwizard?
<paul_> Anybody?
<rattking> Hi all, I am using 16.04 with the backports ppa and while I find its the most stable plasma 5 yet, I am getting duplicate contacts in the IM tray.. does anyone know how to prevent that? gnome's empathy isnt duplicating the contacts there.
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> rattking did you use two google account on "accounts online"?
<rattking> I have 1 google account setup
<jimarvan> come prive ;)
<jimarvan> I think I know what is going on
<rattking> cool
<jimarvan> rattking: I hoped I help ;)
<jimarvan> *I hope I helped
<jimarvan> boy I am tired lol
<jimarvan> rattking: let me know how it goes alright? if you have success please go to the kubuntu forums and report it, I will reply there too
<rattking> ok, not working yet I will keep fiddling around
<rattking> for the room, I did get this resolved by removing the accounts from kde online accounts and also removing them from googles connected apps, then readded the account in kde
<calher> How do I format a disk through the GUI?
<viewer|53812> hello
<viewer|53812> i need help if anyone can help me
<viewer|53812> cant change font ui
<viewer|53812> after install kubuntu-dekstop from ubuntu
<bprompt_> calher:     in kde, you can just check the System > kde partitioning Manager
<calher> bprompt_: Not as nice as in Finder/GNOME, but works.
<level15> Hi, all. I have a dumb error on my desktop PC. I have KDE 5.18.0 under ubuntu 16.04. When I try to set workspace theme and colors to breeze dark, panels, decorations, etc change just fine, but kde windows keep their light colors. ANy hitns?
<level15> Check a screenshot here: http://pasteboard.co/1w091PtK.png
<bprompt_> level15:   check the Application Style section, to set it for the windows decorations as well
<level15> bprompt_: ok, sec
<bprompt_> level15:   you simply changed the theme for some components, is all
<level15> bprompt_: widget style only shows breeze, no breeze,, dark, am I missing something installed? Window decorations is already set to breeze
<bprompt_> hmmm
<level15> check http://pasteboard.co/1w0xoIQ0.png and http://pasteboard.co/1w0z4z7u.png
<level15> The preview is fine, bot for some reason it does not apply the colors to the windows
<bprompt_> level15:     you mean, the inner area of the window, as opposed to its borders and decorations.... I think that'd be the "desktop theme"
<bprompt_> level15:   or the look and feel, I'd think
<calher> Does anyone here use Dropbox with Dolphin?
<bprompt_> level15:    bear in mind, that picking a theme, will apply that theme, however, the theme settings, do not have to change everything, that is, when applying a theme, the theme may only include changing a few colors, or changing all available feature colors
<Rebecca92> hallo , i've an issue. i cannot force plain text association with kate . using # kcmshell5 filetypes # or left click menu in dolphin configuration never saved. i find every time association forced with firefox or chrome. there is another way to force correct association? thank
<level15> bprompt_: yeah, I know. Let me enumerate what I have done so far: 1. Appearance->Look and feel-> Breeze dar. 2. Appearance->Desktop theme->Breeze dark. 3. Appearance->Cursor theme->Breeze. 4. Appearance->Color->Breeze dark. 5. Appearance->Application style->Widget style->BReeze 6. Appearance->Application style->Window decorations->org.kde.breeze. Still no joy :-(
<bprompt_> level15: maybe ... a reinstall of theme :)
<bprompt_> level15:    it'd be in the repositories anway, among other themes available anway
<level15> bprompt_: alright, let me try that
<level15> any repos you can recommend for ubuntu 16.04?
<bprompt_> hmmm for themes? hmm.. you can find many in the included repositories
<brasil77> ola. boa noite
<bprompt_> !br | brasil77
<ubottu> brasil77: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<abhishek> hi guys!
<abhishek> I am getting this error in my log  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1588428/comments/10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588428 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI bus error on startup while booting into login screen (Kubuntu 16.04)" [Low,Incomplete]
#kubuntu 2016-06-08
<crdpink> for about a month my gtk file picker (firefox) is all messed up with mouse clicks. Have to press escape after every click as it starts dragging.
<guoc> Hello guys, I am trying to install Kubuntu alongside Windows 10 on a Dell laptop. I used Unetbootin to create a usb booter and restart to install kubuntu. However, on the boot selection page (press Del and then F12), there are only 1) Start kubuntu 2) OEM install 3) Check disk defect. I tried both 1) and 2) and it always goes into a tryout session
<guoc> rather than the installation. Any ideas?
<DarinMiller> guoc: Do your tryout session have a desktop item in the upper left that is difficult to identify?
<DarinMiller> Does^
<DarinMiller> guoc: If you see something that looks like a partially occluded icon inside small window, click on the partial icon to start the install.
<DarinMiller> guoc: As I understand it, the plasma devs changed some of the default widget behavior so that some widgets no longer have a default size and one of those was the desktop folder.
<guoc> Hi DarinMiller
<guoc> Yes
<guoc> I see a small widget on the upper left and by clicking it opens Dolphin and there's an icon saying Install Kubutun
<guoc> DarinMIller: Kubuntu* but I clicked to execute it just opens kate for a configuration file but I do not know how to start the installation
<DarinMiller> guoc: Left click and hold for 2 seconds on the desktop widget.  When the sidebar appears drag the icon away from the edge of the screen and carefully resize the widget by clicking on the double arrow icon on the to of the side bar that pops up.  How new user is supposed to know how to do this beyond me.  Hopefully the devs can fix this before the July .1 update.
<DarinMiller> Once resized, click on the icon inside the desktop top widget. The installer should launch.  You can also find the installer in the System or Utiliies menu but I can remember what it's called.
<guoc> DarinMiller: Thanks a lot for the help! <3 I'll try that
<DarinMiller> guoc: np and let the adventers begin :)
<guoc> :)
<Irish_canon> hello all I am setting up a server and want o use a static ip
<Irish_canon> I have setup the interface file what I thought was correctly but it doesnt work any thoughts
<anonsnake> Hello
<anonsnake> When I start my laptop I get an error, I have a dual boot windows7 and kubuntu set up. When I turn it on I get the error, "An error occurred when mounting /media/WINDOWS Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<anonsnake> then I hit M and get Filesystem check or mount failed.
<anonsnake> A maintenance shell will now be started. CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and continue booting after re-trying filesystems. Any further errors will be ignored Give root password for maintenance
<schnoodles> Is there a preferred KDE screen recording tool?
<lethu> schnoodles: obs
<eeos> Hi everybody .... since updating to 1604 lts I have the problem that I cannot use anymore multiple screens .... anyone else with the same problem?
<hateball> oh they left
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<chinmoy> BluesKaj : hey
<BluesKaj> hi chinmoy
<elezium> Hello.  Is there a taskbar widget available to switch of sound source quickly?  Can't find any and Phonon is a bit weird :/
<hateball> elezium: how do you mean?
<hateball> elezium: you mean adjust volume for a certain app?
<elezium> Let's say I want to switch from internal sound card to external USB sound card.  Quicky.  In Phonon, I need to "Prefer" the sounds card I want to use and click "apply devices list to .."
<hateball> elezium: for now, rightclick volume settings and go into settings. I think an improved plasmoid will land in 5.7
<hateball> the volume applet in the tray, is what I am talking about
<yossarianuk> i still install kmix - its needed to enabled +100% volume..
<elezium> hateball: Ok, but that menu doesn't allow me to actually change the ative source
<hateball> elezium: nope, you cant redirect active streams, iirc that is also coming in 5.7. let me find the bug
<elezium> bha.. I don't need the bug hateball.. if it's coming,. I'm happy. ;)
<elezium> I'll patiently wait. ;)  Liking KDE so far.. just need to remap some shortcut and I should be ready to go
<elezium> yossarianuk: Thanks. I'll have a look at Kmix.
<hateball> elezium: http://davidrosca.blogspot.se/2016/04/audio-volume-improvements-in-plasma-57.html
<elezium> Thanks ;
<elezium> yup, exactly what I am looking for.. No big deal since I change it twice a day, but useful.
<Guest22397> Hi I added a command to /etc/rc.local to disable ethernet device on startup but it doesn't work. When I execute it after login it works. What am I missing there ? Thanks
<rattking> hey Guest22397 if you are using networkmanager its possible NM is configuring the eth device later during login.. just an idea. how are you disabling it?
<Guest22397> rattking: ifconfig enp4s0 down
<Guest22397> enp4s0 is the name of my ethernet device
<rattking> I would check network manager and make sure enp4s0 isnt set to auto configure first
<rattking> *auto connect
<rattking> I cant think of anything else that would be controlling the network after rc.local is run
<BluesKaj> rattking, i just arrived , what's the issue?
<rattking> oh the person quit already, but the question was whats starting the ethernet device after ifconfig downing it in rc.local
<BluesKaj> rc.local in my system has only one uncommented line , Exit  0 , think systemd has some influence there
<rattking> yeah now a days systemd runs rc.local and anything you want ot run would need to be above the exit 0.. I wonder if that was the problem.. or per Cunningham's Law I was correct :)
<BluesKaj> I have no ethernet problems, unless the user was using edited settings in theinterfaces and resolv.conf files, like static and dns
<BluesKaj> systemd has thrown a whole new learning curve at us
<rattking> they wanted the eth device turned off, or presumably not started at boot at all
<rattking> too many things can or do manage resolv.conf these days.. dhcpd, resolvconf, network manager, dnsmasq, and systemd soon I dont know how it works anymore
<BluesKaj> that setting can be turned off in NM /configure network connections/wired connection/edit/general configuration tab/auto connect
<BluesKaj> if it was Smurphy then he has a problem with the ethernet interfering with his wifi connection, there was a bug a few eeks ago , but it's solved on my laptop after some upgrades
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: I'll check it. Thx.
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. might be a silly question but where can i find the config for custom locations in dolphin?
<hazamonzo> I like to add connections to my dolphin using fish://
<hazamonzo> I wanted to see if i could find the file where these connections are saved for backing up purposes
<BluesKaj> for remote connections on your LAN use dolphin/places/network/add network folder
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo,^
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, for custom locations , system settings/applications/locations
<elezium> is there a "dock" like taskbar widget?  Something like OSX?  Where I have all my applications and if one is open, it will be indicated in some ways?
<Walex> elezium: there used to be something like that, not sure it has been ported to *current* KDE4/5
<Walex> elezium: but that also is not how KDE is supposed to work.
<Walex> elezium: I use the "list windows" widget on the "kicker"
<elezium> Yeah.  I kind of like how Win10 does it.
<elezium> I could have the quick launch with my app in my task bar + list windows, hum..
<rattking> elezium: take a look at cairo-dock .. a quick search shows people do use it with kde, although I have not
<elezium> thans
<BluesKaj> elezium, I use the icons only taskbar, and the app being used is highligted in the task bar
<elezium> yeah BluesKaj.. it's just the apps that are not launched doesn't appears, so you have a duplicate quick lauch too
<BluesKaj> quicklaunch doesn't have a setting to highlight launched apps
<elezium> yeah. I just checked and it doesn't seem too
<elezium> but again, no biggie.. just trying to see how best I could tweak the thing ;)
<BluesKaj> duplicates don't bother me much
<elezium> Like I said, no biggie.. I have enoug space for both.. it's just some duplication.. but I'm also used to lauch my app using Win (or.. Alt-F1) and type 3-4 letter and enter.
<elezium> and in fact, the results are more accuate in Kde than Win10.
<ugur_> Hi. I am using Kubuntu 16.04. I want to disable bluetooth on startup but putting "rfkill block bluetooth" to /etc/rc.local does not work. I have disabled KDE bluetooth integration but no help
<ugur_> I had asked a similar question about disabling ethernet and it appeared to be related to NetworkManager service
<BluesKaj> ugur_, did you check systemsettings/blurtooth?
<rattking> I suspect for that one you will need to tell systemd not to start 'sys-subsystem-bluetooth-devices-hci0.device' 'bluetooth.service' and 'bluetooth.target' but Im not 100% sure as I have not done that myself
<BluesKaj> ugur_, ethernet setting can be turned off in NM /configure network connections/wired connection/edit/general configuration tab/auto connect
<BluesKaj> ugur_, right click on network manager in the taskbar
<ugur_> BluesKaj I wanted to completely disable ethernet card not just disable autoconnect and I succedded
<rattking> oh for that I would disable in bios or blacklist the module.. are you working on something high security?
<ugur_> Current problem is with bluetooth. I have the command to disable it but when I put it into /etc/rc.local it is not enough. I already disabled KDE bluetooth integration
<ugur_> I just want to increase battery life and decrease radiation :)
<BluesKaj> disabling autoconnect is probly a better option , you may need the ethernet connection in the future if your wifi mucks up
<BluesKaj> ugur_,^
<ugur_> BluesKaj I have an alias for that I just write ethup
<BluesKaj> ugur_, you may need to edit  bluetooth in  /lib/systemd/system/rc.local.service
<ugur_> BluesKaj what should I do with that file ?
<BluesKaj> the you're not completely disabling the ethernet if you have an alias
<BluesKaj> ugur_, dunno I'm not experienced withbluetooth but it does inviolve systemd now that rc.local is basiclly useless
<ugur_> Actually I completely disable it because i can trace the power consumption in powertop no ethernet there
<ugur_> I am using Kubuntu 16.04 on a Dell 7559 Skylake Nvidia GTX 960M. I am fine with Intel graphics and I want to disable nouveau completely. Because it prevents system shutdown with weird errors like CPU Stuck. What do you suggest? Thanks
<BluesKaj> ethernet doesn't use any power unless it's connected, however bluetooth will radiate if it isn't turned off
<BluesKaj> physically connected to a cable
<ugur_> BluesKaj: powertop tells the opposite. If ethernet is not connected it is still using a lot of power
<BluesKaj> how?
<rattking> yes some amount of the device would have to be active to detect cable plugins
<rattking> and with wake on lan enabled the chip is active even when the system is off
<ugur_> It is like half an hour more battery for me. I can enable it anytime
<ugur_> Wake on lan is disabled
<BluesKaj> maybe the caps are charged, but that's a minimal anount of power , probly in tens of millivolts
<BluesKaj> launching a browsder k=jusy once causes more battery uisage than th ethernet circuit would use in a whole day unconnected
<BluesKaj> the networking daemons are another story using up power thru the cpu cylcles they require
<goddard> KDevelop isnt finding Qt libraries
<allesz_> hi guys. could someone help me on how to improve font rendering in libreoffice under kubuntu 16.04? the fonts look pretty ugly with the default installation.
<goddard> allesz_: yeah install calligra
<goddard> problem solved
<allesz_> lol. it's like a trip down memory lane
<allesz_> goddard: any other suggestions? like installing additional fonts? I assume the fallback fonts are bad. is there a meta font package or something?
<allesz_> goddard: why is kubuntu "advertising" libreoffice and not calligra on the site?
<allesz_> don't get me wrong I am really trying to use kde and not gnome. so far the experience is mixed. but better font rendering for gtk apps would be awesome! ;-)
<goddard> allesz_: it was a choice they made because calligra doesn't save in all the formats they want
<goddard> allesz_: it a weak spot in calligra but honestly they still can save in plenty of formats i would want
<goddard> it still saves in odt though which most other processors can use
<allesz_> goddard: that would have been my next question. I usually use writer and calc and impress.
<BluesKaj> one can set gtk fonts in system settings>apps style>gnome
<allesz_> BluesKaj: thanks will have a look there
<allesz_> I have installed calligra and will give it a try. in addition I did follow this: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2016/03/how-to-fix-ugly-libreoffice-font-rendering-kde.html
<allesz_> one more thing. is there a way of changing the app switcher to (ALT-TAB) to not be vertically alligned
<allesz_> this makes me crazy ;-)
<BluesKaj> allesz_,  whynot try activities as a switcher?
<Smurphy> allesz_: Yes. I have it working on my system. It however depends on the graphics capability of your system.
<Smurphy> I have the apps in a 3D Circle and cycle around. The one in front, if I release Alt-Tab - comes forward.
<Dragnslcr> allesz_- in case you haven't found it, System Settings -> Window Behavior -> Task Switcher
<Smurphy> In Settings -> Windows Management -> Task Switcher, Choose "Cover Switch"
<allesz_> thanks a lot guys. I will go and customize ;-)
<Guest27696> Hey folks, I'm trying to sync my ipod nano gen 5. Amarok is telling me I need to generate a hashinfo file. Anyone have any ideas?
<bprompt> Guest27696:  hmmm I don't have a nano myself for one, due to that kind of hassle btw,   so...  nor do I use amarok anyway.... so.... are you getting any errors?   I mean, isn't amarok making the hashfile?
<bprompt> Guest27696:     IIRC apple devices like ipods, use some hash table to point to the generic named music/files inside it, tis how iTunes work, as opposed to using the filename as is in the storage
<Guest27696> bprompt: someone in #ubuntu already helped me. Once I had the link it was simple
<bprompt> k
<Guest27696> bprompt: and you're right, it is more of a hassel than is reasonable, but this is what I'm stuck with for now
<bprompt> and it's entirely unnecessary, since they can simply use standards
<Guest27696> They're apple. They HAVE to be special
<bprompt> Guest27696:    don't get me wrong, Apple software and hardware are quite, I've use them, I have use nano's as well, the marketing gimmicks is the one that is a turn off for me, sorta like  a new car, going out of their way reinventing the wheel, and ending up with just a convoluted car, whiile they can simply use current standards
<bprompt> I mean, all their convolution in their stuff, doesn't really make the device better, the cable isn't better or has better amps or volts, they could use standards and end up in the same spot
<bprompt> s/quite/quite good/   btw
<bprompt> Guest27696:     so.. .the device is nice, I like nanos, but the "dog in a leash" marketing, is not my cup of tea
<Guest27696> I feel ya
<allesz_> apple's gated community approach  is a turn off for me.
<Guest27696> Anyways. As always thanks folks, and good talking with you bprompt. You all have a nice day
<bprompt> np
<user|26338> hello everyone
<user|26338> I am having trouble installing Kubuntu 16.04. Am I allowed to ask for help here?
<rodolfojcj> hello. Just ask
<bprompt> user|26338:   so, you boot and ?
<user|26338> I have Windows 10 installed and I want to dual-boot with Kubuntu. Apparently, when I boot the installation media, on of the existing partitions gets mounted at /cdrom. Once I start the install, I can easily get to the partitioning screen and choose the appropriate scheme, but if I click continue, I get a message that /cdrom cannot be unmounted.
<bprompt> user|26338:     are you booting up using an usb stick or a CD?
<user|26338> By the way, I've already installed it once and it worked fine. I am booting up using a USB stick.
<user|26338> I don't know if this will help, but the partition mounted at /cdrom does contain boot files (it's a Windows partition).
<bprompt> user|26338:   shouldn't matter... .just don't touch the windows partition at installation :)
<user|26338> I am not touching anything. Once I get to the desktop, I run the installation and it fails.
<bprompt> user|26338:    boot with the usb, do a "try kubuntu", go to the desktop, run the "kde partition manager", make your "root" or / partition, make a swap on, make their mountpoints, then when done, click on the "install" button on the desktop, and use the partitions you've just made
<user|26338> Should it work if I use existing partitions?
<user|26338> Also, the partition is mounted as soon as I login to desktop. If I run 'df' prior to running the installation, I can see the partition mounted at /cdrom.
<bprompt> user|26338:    yeap
<bprompt> user|26338:    that's fine,dunno what you have or why it's doing it, but tis fine, just don't touch it for the installation, make your "/" mount point partition, make your "swap" one, and then run the install, and do a "manual"   and pick those
<user|26338> So, in case of using existing partitions (because I don't want to override my /home directory), I only edit their mountpoints?
<user|26338> KDE Partition Manager also shows that /dev/sda6 is mounted at /cdrom.
<bprompt> user|26338:   ok.. just don't touch it for the install :)
<user|26338> I will give this a try
<user|26338> Thanks
#kubuntu 2016-06-09
<rustycog> hi
<rustycog> i have a tin-foil-hat kinda question, is there spyware in kubuntu like there was in ubuntu?
<lethu> rustycog: never heard of spyware being in ubuntu
<dax> if you mean the amazon unity stuff: no
<rustycog> i have a tin-foil-hat kinda question, is there spyware in kubuntu like there was in ubuntu?
<dax> if you mean the amazon unity stuff: no
<rustycog> haha yes dax exactly
<rustycog> so they aren't trying to sneak in stuff like that?  because I got discouraged using any canonical products after that fiasco
<rustycog> but then I heard soemthing about canonical  getting all worked up with kubuntu
<rustycog> and wanted to distance themselves from that project
<dax> not that i know of, no
<dax> (re: sneaking in stuff)
<irctc428> Hey. I tried Kubuntu for the first time yesterday, but got a problem. Everything went fine, for cuple of hours, but suddenly it just froze. The SSD led stopped flashing. I used the physical off button to reboot, but a few seconds after login the same thing happened, over and over. Anyone ever experienced this?
<irctc428> Kubuntu 16.04 LTS 64-bi
<irctc428> t
<hateball> irctc428: Does ~/.xsession-errors contain anything exciting?
<hateball> irctc428: what GPU/driver are you using?
<irctc428> I have no accessible logs at the moment as I reinstalled with Xubuntu to see if it's more stable.
<irctc428> The GPU is an intergrated Intel Skylake
<irctc428> Driver is just what Kubuntu installed for me
<irctc428> The GPU driver is what I suspected mysel
<irctc428> f
<hateball> irctc428: you do know you could have just "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" rather than reinstall the entire system
<hateball> irctc428: And if you're not running Plasma, as well have no logs, I don't see how we can help
<irctc428> No, it froze 2 seconds in after every login..
<hateball> there are issues with kwin vsync and intel gpus, that much I know
<irctc428> I did boot into recovery mode, so logs were accessible then. I will try to reinstall at a later point, and want to know what to look for then.
<irctc428> would it be the same to "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" from xubuntu?
<irctc428> Then I'll just get to choose which to boot in grub?
<calher> How do I get an on-screen keyboard and an icon to activate it in the task bar?
<calher> or bottom panel, or w/e
<makinen> anyone using tiling kwin script?
<makinen> it breaks gvim :(
<calher> > gvim
<calher> kek
<hateball> makinen: any reason you'd use gvim instead of kate with vim bindings?
<hateball> under plasma, that is
<calher> Yeah, or just regular Vim?
<calher> or <Censored>
<makinen> I've been using gvim for years
<makinen> does kate even have the same functionality as gvim even with the vim bindings
<calher> As a Vim user, I found GVim to be a tacky terminal emulator for Vim.
<makinen> regular vim doesn't have tabs :)
<calher> makinen: I see tabs at https://vimuser.org/
<makinen> can I switch between them by clicking one?
<makinen> theyre buffers instead of tabs though
<calher> > editing text
<calher> > clicking
<calher> DOES_NOT_COMPUTE
<calher> The only person who's allowed to click while editing text is Ken.
<calher> Because ACME.
<makinen> well, I'm using a browser at the same time when I'm coding in vim
<calher> frecel: Do you use GVim?
<makinen> clicking tabs fits just fine to my workflow
<calher> But GVim...
<calher> It's the tackiest GUI I've ever seen.  Emacs at least makes the GUI a full experience in its own right.
<calher> When I used Vim, I only used GVim because it was the only version of Vim I could run from a flash drive.
<calher> (At school)
<makinen> I'm open to suggestions for replacing it
<makinen> tabs and open file menu are probably the only reasons why I prefer gvim over regular vim
<makinen> oh and sometimes I use a menu action for splitting the window because I don't remember the corresponding vim command
<calher> makinen: ask vimuser @ #librespeech
<calher> im not up to speed on vim, i use emacs
<calher> at least, now i do
<calher> i'm intending to practice vim soon tho
<user|85067> hi guys
<calher> Hi.
<user|85067> I am having trouble dual-booting Kubuntu 16.04 alongside Windows 10. I installed Kubuntu 16.04 maybe a month ago and the installation went fine, but now, after the partitioning screen, just as the installation is actually starting, it tells me it can't unmount /cdrom.
<user|85067> Has anyone else encountered something similar?
<xieyi> how could I delete widget from command line
<xieyi> I found how to do it in kde 4 http://askubuntu.com/questions/171119/how-to-control-kde-4-9-0-plasma-widgets-from-command-line
<xieyi> but it doesnt work in kde 5
<acheron_uk> plasma config files have moved to ~/.config/ in plasma 5
<makinen> how can I replace kwin with something else?
<TomTom> good morning. any idea when kmail 5.2.x will be available in xenial backports? this khtml/kmail bug which prevents the rendering of inline images is very annoying :-)
<hateball> makinen: go into "standard programs" and set a different window manager
<hateball> why anyone runs plasma without kwin however boggles the mind
<makinen> there is no good tiling support in kwin :(/
<makinen> I can't find "standard programs" settings is it in system settings?
<hateball> makinen: hmmm, I just search in krunner
<makinen> it won
<makinen> it won't find it either
<hateball> makinen: /usr/bin/kcmshell5 componentchooser
<makinen> hateball: thx can I replace kwin without logging out?
<hateball> makinen: well you can run whateverWM --replace most likely
<acheron_uk> 'kcmshell5 componentchooser' in terminal should get you to http://i.imgur.com/wF8sBEO.png
<DarkDays> Hi
<DarkDays> Anyone know how to launch the kubuntu desktop on a vps?
<makinen> I restarted it but I'm not sure if awesome was running instead of kwin :p
<makinen> maybe I just fix some bugs in the tiling script
<smusic> hi guys, i'm here for the third time since yesterday... i haven't managed to fix kubuntu 16.04 installation issues yet
<smusic> Anyone here?
<hateball> smusic: What are your issues?
<smusic> hateball: As soon as I click Install Now (after choosing partition scheme), I get an error that /cdrom cannot be unmounted. I am installing from a USB stick.
<smusic> Apparently, one of the existing (Windows) partitions is mounted at /cdrom.
<smusic> I have no idea why.
<hateball> smusic: oh so it's a dualboot? not touched that in a decade+ so I dont really have any idea
<hateball> smusic: tried searching launchpad?
<smusic> Yeah, I've tried googleing, no luck. I was able to find that other people have had the issue, but their workarounds proved ineffective.
<hateball> smusic: and the windows os is properly shut off and not left hibernating?
<smusic> The weirdest part is that I've already installed Kubuntu 16.04 about a month ago, and it worked.
<hateball> I remember someone talking about that causing trouble
<smusic> Yup. I've had multiple distros before this.
<smusic> Why does Kubuntu LiveCD mount existing partitions?
<smusic> Well, it mounted only of the existing partitions.
<chinmoy> hi folks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tessio_> hello..
<tessio_> it there any plans for Qt 5.6.1 on Kubuntu 16.04 via PPA?
<tessio_> I'm waiting for the multi monitor fix to finally jump on the Plasma5 bus
<chinmoy> i have just started wirting a patch for a bug in plasma. will anyone  tell me what should be my course of action after i have completed coding the patch ?
<yossarianuk> chinmoy: good man (sorry not sure of the process), thanks for working on KDE
<mparillo> I would guess step 1. is to get a KDE Identity: https://identity.kde.org/
<chinmoy> mparillo: well i think i have completed step 1.
<mparillo> Step 2 is to join #kde-devel and #plasma and ask there.
<chinmoy> ok :p
<mparillo> If the bug has a number on bugs.kde.org, I would offer your patch there, and reference it in the channels.
<chinmoy> i was thinking whether there are some general steps one must follow after writing a patch.
<irctc370> Hey. What is the GUI in kubuntu called? Is it KDE or Plasma? What is Plasma in relationship to KDE?
<BluesKaj> !plasma
<irctc370> !plasma
<BluesKaj> !info plasma
<ubottu> Package plasma does not exist in xenial
<BluesKaj> !plasma-desktop
<BluesKaj> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1575 kB, installed size 7751 kB
<BluesKaj> optional?
<BluesKaj> think the bot info needs some updating
<Pici> BluesKaj: why do you say that?
<BluesKaj> try installing the OS without plasma
<irctc370> So what is Plasma?
<BluesKaj> irctc370, https://www.kde.org/workspaces/plasmadesktop/
<irctc370> Yeah, I kind of understand that it's the GUI, but what is KDE then?
<irctc370> And I can also read about that on wikipedia or whatever, but I still don't really understand the difference
<EvilRoey> KDE is a framework including Plasma, under-the-hood engines for various important things and libraries for programs
<EvilRoey> irctc370: plasma is the name of the desktop user interface
<EvilRoey> irctc370: programs can be written using KDE libraries, and they are called KDE programs
<irctc370> Ok, so KDE without Plasma is just a cli?
<irctc370> "just"
<EvilRoey> irctc370: you can use KDE in the CLI yes
<EvilRoey> KDE without Plasma still involves things like KWin
<EvilRoey> kwin is the window manager
<BluesKaj> but it's not just a cli
<EvilRoey> plasma is the panel and desktop widgets
<irctc370> Does Plasma run on top of kwin?
<BluesKaj> more like within
<Pici> BluesKaj: the bot is not specific to Kubuntu.  None of the desktop packages are required.  iirc, only things that are part of the base install, like bash, are required
<irctc370> Can I start plasma from xubuntu? I have installed kubuntu-desktop from apt-get.
<BluesKaj> Pici, yeah , but kubuntu is going in a different direction than ubuntu , think some of the info should be more specific to kubuntu in the kubuntu chat..it's confusing otherwise
<antix> on 16.04 how do I  (1) get rid of a note on my desktop, (2) get the notes applet to stop making notes when I middle click the desktop?
<Pici> BluesKaj: as long as it uses the same ubuntu repositories, I can't tell it to do otherwise.
<BluesKaj> Pici, yeah that's an unfortunate setup, the flavours should have their info db
<BluesKaj> own info db
<antix> answer: right click the non-existant "titlebar" on the note to get the option to close it, lock widgets on the desktop to stop the middle click behavior
<DclRules> I'm having trouble with akonadi and its related packages. I'm thinking its a patch problem with Kubuntu because it is using some weird switches when it calls mysql as it starts. So how do you report such a bug?
<elezium> I was browsing the KDE Configuration and I see a choice for the Renedering backend: XRender, OpenGL.. which one is faster?
<BluesKaj> elezium, usually OpenGL, but that depends on your gpu capabilities
<elezium> nvidia 970
<elezium> openGL, I believe?
<BluesKaj> yup
<elezium> Thanks sir.
<elezium> Another one.. I can't find where the ctrl-f9 is mapped.. any clue?
<BluesKaj> that card should handle 3.1
<elezium> k. I just swtiched to 3 1..
<BluesKaj> elezium, no idea about ctl+ F9
<elezium> haa! found the f9!
<BluesKaj> does nothing here, it's not mapped to anything
<elezium> http://imgur.com/F9QYKa2
<rattking> elezium: system settings, shortcuts, global keyboard shortcuts, kde component system settings
<rattking> buried way way down
<BluesKaj> ok , but i don't bother withg KB shortcuts
<elezium> I don't bother much.. except when they overlap with the software I use ;)
<BluesKaj> not many anyway
 * rattking <3's keyboard short cuts
<elezium> I just use the basics one, really.
<elezium> but Ctrl-f9 = Make in IntelliJ so.
<solomongrey> 这是什么？怎么象聊天室？
<solomongrey> ？？？
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a problem. I've recently installed Kubuntu 16.04 on a laptop but forgot my password so I went into the Greb-menu to get into the root-console to set a new password (which seemed to work). But when I tried to enter the password on the graphical login-screen, the login-button becomes greyed out (every button as it seems), I can't reboot or relog and the mouse cursor turns to something resembling
<Mrokii> an X.
<Mrokii> I'm not sure if it's related to the password change, but the last time I used the laptop (before the password-change) I was able to log in without problems.
<Guest67352> If I choose guided installation and select my disk, it said the partiation table on another disk will be changed as well, why is that_
<Guest67352> It isnt listing that disk as going to be formatte
<Guest67352> d
<Guest67352> http://i.imgur.com/sC6myV1.jpg
<genii> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<Guest67352> bagh, why cant I access my HDD\s from live
<kaleul> Hi my friends
<kaleul> Could you help me about choice a new linux distribution?
<kaleul> Well, sorry for a poor english., I'm a Martian
<kaleul> so, I buy a new Think pad L450, i7 and etc,. installed a Mint KDE 17.3
<ikonia> kaleul: we only support kubuntu here sorry
<ikonia> we don't help you with other distros
<kaleul> Yeah, i need to know if change Kunbutu then a Mint KDE is a great choice
<ikonia> what ?
<kaleul> I installed a new Kubuntu 16,, on Virtual BOX
<ikonia> ok ?
<kaleul> I liked
<ikonia> great
<kaleul> Look a very bealtyful and Stable, peharps a Kernel
<ikonia> perhaps a kernel ?
<kaleul> and a Unbutu 16, and Plasma
<ikonia> sorry - I don't understand what you are asking
<kaleul> sorry,, wait please
<kaleul> I want to test Kubuntu, because the Mint won't Hibernate
<ikonia> ok ?
<kaleul> Is a resource that i use a lot of time for day
<ikonia> so test it ?
<kaleul> but don't run
<ikonia> what doesn't run ?
<kaleul> I dont know, maybe the older Kernel
<kaleul> Ubuntu 14 based
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> you're installing kubuntu 16.04 - but saying it's 14 based ?
<kaleul> my Mint dont Hibernate because maybe have a older Kernel Ubuntu 14 based
<kaleul> You know?
<ikonia> I don't care about your mint problem
<ikonia> as I said - we do not support mint
<kaleul> Well, the Kunbutu support center is in UK?
<ikonia> support center ?
<ikonia> kaleul: what is it you need help with ?
<BluesKaj> methinks he needs help with making up his mind:-)
<kaleul> some informations,
<ikonia> what information do you want
<kaleul> about release,. if i install a Kubuntu, and come a great upgrade,, I need reinstall ?
<ikonia> no
<kaleul> or provide a simple upgrade
<kaleul> Well
<ikonia> simple
<kaleul> My another question gone because I saw a text above
<kaleul> Our commercial support is provided in the UK by Emerge Open.
<ikonia> yes, if you have a comercial support contract a business center will support and help you
<kaleul> Good
<kaleul> What about a Hibernation? My new Thinkpad L450 goes hibernate on Kunbutu 16?
<ikonia> kaleul: try it
<kaleul> Thanks a lot my friends!!
<OerHeks> kaleul, have fun
<calher>  /go #debian
<Pici> goooo banana
<allesz_> I have a weird issue here with my kubuntu 16.04 install. If I switch between apps and start typing it takes sometimes up to 7 s to see the written context. could it be that there is something wrong with the task switcher?  I am using Cover Switch.
<allesz_> this is happening for example switching from evolution to calligra sheets
<allesz_> I hope not but could it be that switching between QT and GTK apps that there is a time penalty. The typed text doesnt get lost it appears but very late.
<allesz_> hmmm could be also plank's fault.
<kfh> after upgrading from kubuntu 14.10 to 15.04 the plasma login screen won't let me change the login account.  how do i change the default account on the plasma login screen?
<goddard> kfh: you can try the arrow keys
<somekool> khn 15.04 ? upgrade to 16.04
<TBotNik> all: All, Trying to fix problem I posted at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5558619#post5558619
<OerHeks> TBotNik, 2 ranges? eth0 IP: x.y.1.198 and eth0:0 IP: x.y.3.200 ??
<TBotNik> OerHeks: 2nd is forced by CloneZilla!
<TBotNik> OerHeks: Think that gives a virtual machine/node, not sure why, never ever been successful in making Clonezilla work!
#kubuntu 2016-06-10
<EvanEdwards> Hey all, my 16.04 update stumbled, and I'm trying to repair.  Is the default display manager these days lightdm or sddm?
<krytarik> EvanEdwards: SDDM.
<EvanEdwards> krytarik: Thanks!  I guessed right.
<Tazerb0t> hi all
<Tazerb0t> been looking on forums for a possible fix for kubuntu wiping widget settings on boot
<Tazerb0t> cant seem to find anything that works for m,e
<Tazerb0t> any help would be greatly appreciated
<Tazerb0t> its more then likely something really simple
 * Zren takes this opportunity to backup ~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a problem with Kubuntu 16.04, installed on a laptop. I tried configuring my wlan but my wlan-key isn't accepted (the laptop doesn't connect to the wlan). In my routers' config-window, the laptop is visible as not connected). Any ideas?
<hateball> Mrokii: but you can see the SSID?
<hateball> Mrokii: what chipset/driver is it? "lspci -k"
<Mrokii> hateball: I found the solution. KWallet had asked me for a password even though I had never set one and my user-password didn't work. This had happened the first time I installed KDE as well, kind of weird. But after resetting the password I could actually enter my wlan-pw successfully.
<hateball> Mrokii: :)
<Mrokii> Okay... while I'm in the process of configuring plasma... Is there an up-to-date instruction to synchronise KOrganizer with google calendar? I only found quite old info that doesn't seem to help.
<Mrokii> *sigh* As usual, as soon as I asked the question I found the solution, despite having looked for it before.
<hateball> Mrokii: :D
<hateball> Mrokii: That's how therapy works
<Mrokii> But I must say I'm quite impressed with all the configuration-possibilities in KDE and built-in functionality, compared to Ubuntu/Unity. Guess I'll be switching to it on my main computer as well in the near future.
<hateball> Mrokii: Yea there's very few things you cannot tweak to your liking. Which is overwhelming for some
<Mrokii> For some maybe, but I grew more and more frustrated with less and less configuring-options in Ubuntu. As I like to tweak a system as much as possible, Kubuntu seems to suit me far better than Ubuntu/Unity.
<hateball> I like to be *able* to if needed
<Mrokii> Exactly.
<Mrokii> Can somebody explain the difference between the "regular" Kubuntu edition and the "KDE Neon User Edition"? At first glance it looks to me as kind of the same product. Or am I missing something?
<leumas> Mrokii: this should help, https://neon.kde.org/faq
<leumas> I have been chking it out too
<pozytywny> j /#hackerspace-pl
<teo_icKs> Hi, I need to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 and I don't find how to make it... Can anyone help me?
<ikonia> the upgrade option isn't offered until 16.04.1 is released
<ikonia> 16.04 is for new releases, the upgrade path gets offered when it's matured to the first point release
<teo_icKs> ahhh, ok. thanks, all we can do is wainting... :-) Bye
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<JonSmith> Good Afternoon
<ikonia> hello again Andybrine
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i have been gone from kubuntu for a while and i would like to ask you if things are somewhat better in terms of latest plasma with the desktop, whether kmail is still buggy when it comes to IMAP and generally handling emails, things like that. Can anybody share their experience?
<andy123> naftilos76: No, things are worse IMO
<andy123> I do not use kmail and cannot comment on it
<andy123> there are frequent crashes of services in kubuntu 16.04
<naftilos76> andy123, Seriously? They' ve saying that cannonical will drop support on kubuntu. Is it really happening?
<andy123> afaik they already dropped support
<naftilos76> That is sooo sad. So much for open software...
<andy123> and some of the core Kubuntu developers left to other projects like KDE neon
<andy123> This is just my own expierience, as a k/ubuntu user since 8.04
<naftilos76> I was just looking at their page regarding 16.04 and they are still talking about basic stuff like browsing files, images and office files... Seems like kubuntu has been abandoned for good.
<andy123> it isnt abandoned, but not in a good shape right now
<naftilos76> Yep, i meant exactly that
<andy123> Somebody here who knows how to turn off autobrightness?
<andy123> already tried all available kde power settings
<andy123> I have an intel HD4600 card
<elezium> Just curious... is KDE backed by any company?
<Smurphy> nope.
<Smurphy> Or - Suse did in the past IMHO - if one can call that "Backing"...
<elezium> Ok.  I remember Suse was using it.. the I wasn't sure about "backing" it either
<abhishek__> hi guys!
<abhishek__> Skype audio not working in 16.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/785338/skype-audio-not-working-in-16-04
<abhishek__> Please help, trying since long to fix. :)
<viewer|11100> Hey guys trying to install kubuntu on vm workstation getting unable to find medium containing a live file system?
<srdjan> Hi. Some pixmaps / images seem to be missing from KMyMoney... any ideas what's happening with it?
<srdjan> oh. wow. sorry. wrong channel. wow.
<yuriy> пАРни еСТЬ пРО В МУЗЫкЕ СРЕди линУКСа?
<ikonia> !ru | yuriy
<ubottu> yuriy: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<abhishek> Have been stuck at this since long any solutions folks? http://askubuntu.com/q/785338/417607 
<abhishek> ^making microphone work in skype
#kubuntu 2016-06-11
<adymitruk> how do I add the contents of a custom field into a portfolio view
<adymitruk> using jupter theme
<chinmoy> From where one can download latest binaries of kf5?
<Smurphy> KF5 ?
<user__> hi all
<user__> how to know from which repository was installed each package, even this repo doesn't exists in the sources lists anymore?
<user__> is it possible?
<g105b> Hi, I would like to try kubuntu for the first time, but I can't work out how to install it. I'm using the ubuntu minimal install, starting from having nothing installed, but apt install `kubuntu-plasma-desktop` doesn't match any packages. What could I be doing wrong?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi there
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> have a look with this command
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> apt cache search kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Sorry my bad I mean
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> apt-cache search kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I think the pacakge you're after is
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> kubuntu-full - Full Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system
<g105b> It feels like I'm missing some packages. Like apt doesn't know about anything todo with kubuntu. There is nothing returned from searching kubuntu in 16.04 Ubuntu Minimal.
<sick_rimmit> Well apt-cache search kubuntu should return a list of several packages
<sick_rimmit> kubuntu-full is what you want I believe
<g105b> it only returns one; unity-scope-home
<g105b> am I missing some sources or something?
<sick_rimmit> Hmmm
<g105b> I've done an apt update
<sick_rimmit> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<g105b> maybe ubuntu minimal doesn't know about meta packages?
<sick_rimmit> can you run the apt-cache search command
<sick_rimmit> then use the pastebin link the bot just gave you and I will take a look
<g105b> how can I pastebin on a terminal-only computeR?
<g105b> I need to redirect into a txt file
<g105b> (thinking out loud, sorry)
<sick_rimmit> !pastecli
<sick_rimmit> there is also a cli pastebin tool
<sick_rimmit> can't remember what its called, just looking now
<sick_rimmit> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sick_rimmit> There it is
<g105b> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17204516
<sick_rimmit> Hmm interesting
<g105b> the command was: apt search kubuntu
<sick_rimmit> ah ha
<sick_rimmit> try apt-cache search kubuntu
<g105b> sorry
<g105b> I meant, apt-cache search kubuntu
<sick_rimmit> Alright cool
<g105b> apt search kubuntu returns nothing
<sick_rimmit> OK can you paste bin you sources and I will compare with my own
<g105b> just sources.list?
<sick_rimmit> yes
<g105b> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17204578
<sick_rimmit> OK I think we have it
<sick_rimmit> working on a solution for you
<sick_rimmit> stand by
<g105b> :)
<sick_rimmit> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<acheronuk> there are the 'kubuntu-desktop' and 'kubuntu-settings-desktop' packages I think?
<g105b> metapackages
<acheronuk> yes
<acheronuk> pulls in a the rest needed
<sick_rimmit> OK I think you should add universe, then update then try again
<sick_rimmit> sudo add-apt-repository universe
<acheronuk> err. yes. you'll need that nowadays in the sources I think
<sick_rimmit> I don't think you'll need multiverse at this stage
<sick_rimmit> but lets see how you get on with universe first
<sick_rimmit> standing by...
<g105b> sick_rimmit: this might take a while, bear with me
<sick_rimmit> No worries, I writing news post for the website at the moment, nudge me if you need me
<sick_rimmit> :-D
<slawek> hello world
<slawek> sorry for beeing straightforward - I've got some problematic issue with my kubuntu
<sick_rimmit> OK, sup ?
<slawek> after upgrading (installing updates i mean) and restarting kubuntu (it asked me to do that) i've discovered that my user password does not work anymore in plasma
<slawek> and i can't log in
<slawek> ive changed it via passwd
<slawek> and the issue repeated once more
<slawek> it is a bit pain in azz to change it after any restart/update
<sick_rimmit> What version did you upgrade from ?
<slawek> sick_rimmit upgrade i meant apt commend "upgrade"
<slawek> so in fact it was just an update
<slawek> and as i know linux_headers were updated, so it asked me to restart what i did
<acheronuk> sounds a bit similar to https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?70337-sddm-forgetting-or-not-recognizing-my-password-issue
<slawek> acheronuk - yes it does
<slawek> but anyway there is only a temporary solve, that i have already mady
<slawek> the problem continues after updates
<acheronuk> 16.04?
<slawek> yep
<acheronuk> have 2 machines on that and another couple of VMs, and can't say I've seen anything similar on those myself.
<acheronuk> v odd
<slawek> indeed
<slawek> i check if it repeats when no updates installed
<slawek> brb
<slawek> i'm back
<slawek> everything worked just fine
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<slawek> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi slawek
<sick_rimmit> slawek: Perfect news
<sick_rimmit> That's great
 * sick_rimmit waves to BluesKaj
 * BluesKaj waves back at sick_rimmit
<sick_rimmit> There is coffee in the pot, if you want some
<BluesKaj> me heads for the coffee pot, thanks
 * BluesKaj waits for yakkety to freeze again, hard to track down the cause, the logs don't show much...suspect it might be a FF mem leak
<slawek> @BluesKaj some time ago I've accidantely upgraded my Kubuntu to yakkety - and the thing I was waiting for is unfreezing of that sh** :)
<slawek> so believe me - I know your pain
<BluesKaj> slawek, fortunately I have Xenial as my main OS on another partititon, so not so painful :-)
<slawek> lucky u
<BluesKaj> not luck just experience with testing dev OSs , one needs a backup
<AGZ> when i went to bed last night i had dual screen. i still got it but now it's mirrored, how the hell did i manage to get that and there is nowhere to see those setting either.
<AGZ> and i can see my two taskbars also at the buttom, laying over each other.
<BluesKaj> AGZ:  gpu?
<AGZ> BluesKaj, nVidia. Have made a new xorg.conf file now.
<AGZ> hope it will work
<AGZ> got no idea how it was deleted in the first place at all
<BluesKaj> AGZ: dunno much about multimonitors, just know that they can be buggy on kubuntu
<AGZ> ahh, well. googeling helped me this time. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1373576
<AGZ> ran trough some of those steps
<user|35210> hello everone
<user|35210> ı wana ask some question
<user|35210> firstly ı installed kubuntu 16.04
<user|35210> and now I am not setting the wifi configuration
<user|35210> how can ı handle it?
<mparillo> When you click on the wifi icon in the lower left does it show you the available netoworks?
<user|35210> ı can't see wifi icon anywhere
<BluesKaj> user|35210:  it's usually in the power right beside the clock in the system tray
<BluesKaj> power=lower
<user|35210> in the system tray beside clock ı see etharnet connection, sound, bluetooth power and clipboard conents
<BluesKaj> user|35210:  which wifi chip? If you're connected via ethernet then the wifi symbol won't show
<slawek> user|35210 check if you havent got wifi disabled on hardware (if any wifi button is not pressed down on your notebook)
<encolpe> HEllo
<encolpe> How to debug a systemctl cycle ?
<encolpe> My system doesn't want to finish the boot process on a systemctl cycle and I must use a live USB to access my system (chroot)
<slawek> enclope, I used to reinstall kubu :)
<encolpe> Just no
<encolpe> I take two days to setup a double encryption with option that *buntu is stil not able to manage
<encolpe> Then, I need to debug systemctl, in a chroot or in a container
<encolpe> It seems that systemctl refuse to run some command in a chrooted env
<liu> Hi, I was wondering about the chinese keyboard layout ... don
<liu> don't know how to get it working right
<liu> i selected it but it still prints out only english (latin) letters
<liu> am I missing something ? kubuntu 16.04
<delight> anyone with experiences on an chinese keyboard ? any hint is apreciated
<Mrokii> Hello. I'm new to Kubuntu and would like to know how to install skype. I've found something about addint the canonical-partner repository, but the info is about Kubuntu 14.04. Is this still correct info for 16.04?
<infrared> 16.04 (upgraded from 14.04): Muon and plasma-discover-updater do not display change lists for any packages at all - muon occasionally decides to display a 404 html page (not parsed, just as text) instead. apt-get changelog <pkg> works fine, though with a lot of waiting first, and /etc/apt/sources.list seems fine.
<mparillo> Mrokii: I followed these instructions (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype) and they have worked for me.
<Mrokii> mparillo: Thanks, that worked!
<Irish_canon> Anyone have a way to remove the locky virus
<abhishek> hi guys!
<abhishek> I upgraded my kernel to 4.4.0-24-generic, my function keys for volume up and down have stopped working
<abhishek> I am using kubuntu 16.04
<bprompt> abhishek:    check BIOS, see if somewhat they got disabled, I think they're called.... Smartkeys or special keys something, you can enable/disable them there
<slawek> hi #kubuntu
<slawek> has anybody affected an issue of permanent "incorrect password" while logging in to plasma after restarting?
<bprompt> allo
<bprompt> not me
<slawek> I have to change my password via recovery
<slawek> each time
<dmatt> slawek: maybe your keyboard layout changes
<slawek> dmatt I use a pass that the layout shouldnt influence on
<slawek> anyway the issue appeared couple days ago - centuries after installing or upgradung kubuntu
<slawek> so I don't get why the layout should change anyway
<dmatt> slawek: what about caps lock, num lock or other possible interference?
<bprompt> slawek:     I'd toss the account, and create a new one
<bprompt> slawek:   you can always just make a new one you know, if the issue may be in the account properties or some arguments
<slawek> dmatt - nope, I've tried multiple times with all combinations
<bprompt> slawek:   or make a new one, and test if it happens to the new as well
<slawek> bprompt - allright, worth to be tried - but I would have to wait with testing that to next update - it happens only when updates are installed
<dmatt> slawek: try setytingf something totally simple first, and try setting new account as bprompt advised(without deleting the old one) to test if it is the same with new account
<dmatt> slawek: first determine, if it happens after restart or after update
<slawek> ok, rebooting - brb
<slawek> hi - I'm back
<slawek> dmatt - the login went okay - no problems with password
<dmatt> slawek: if your password works from command line with sudo and for graphical applications, your account should ne OK
<dmatt> slawek: or samobody did a prank on you
<slawek> dmatt - i doubt - I've got that issue twice - w/o going afk
<dmatt> slawek: under /var/log/apt/ you find history.log showing what was installed or updated na when, check it if you find anything connected to ligging
<dmatt> logging
<slawek> dmatt - can kernel update be an issue somehow?
<slawek> it appeared after update to 4.4.0-24 linux headers
<dmatt> slawek: it is highly improbable, i would still suspect issues with keyboard
<dmatt> slawek: it may be hardware related like stuck shift or double writing...
#kubuntu 2016-06-12
<Nate_> Hi, anyone know why my audio will not work? I have just wiped chromeos off my chromebook and replaced it with Kubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<nantz>  /nick nantz
<nantz>  hi
<iambatman> hey guys.. quick question.. I am attempting to install kubuntu and I REALLY screwed things up
<iambatman> I had a free space partition on my SSD which also had my windows on there
<iambatman> suffice to say I think my files are ok but...
<iambatman> bootloader is gone
<iambatman> I made a swap boot, and normal partition
<iambatman> and selected the boot partition to install the boot files to
<iambatman> Will I be able to boot into kubuntu with that? Will I be able to boot into windows with that?
<iambatman> Also.. install seems to be 'stuck' at 33% - "Creating ext2 file system for /boot in partition #5 of SCS1 (0,0,0) (sda)
<iambatman> anyone? Ideas?
<AGZ> any mouse software where i can enable the middle wheelbutton ? and the scrolling is also very slow.
<leuveg> hey there :D
<leuveg> i need an answer of the question: i have installed Kubuntu 15.10 and run update and so on. the most ok. But why i get the info, that a newer Version of Kubuntu is availabel (16.04 LTS)?
<leuveg> i think it is not a good idea to switch between normal and LTS, hm?
<leuveg> i need an answer of the question: i have installed Kubuntu 15.10 and run update and so on. the most ok. But why i get the info, that a newer Version of Kubuntu is availabel (16.04 LTS)?
<leuveg> i think it is not a good idea to switch between normal and LTS, hm?
<leuveg> nobody?
<gopalaK> It is a good idea to move to LTS(Long Term Support)...It is more stable than the normal release
<gopalaK> ah..anyways
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<delight> i want to get pinyin running in kubuntu 16.04 ... anyone with some experience on this topic ?
<delight> chinese input
<delight> don
<delight> don't know how to integrate ibus into plasma 5
<BluesKaj> delight:  have you considere d kykin, the chinese ubuntu release?
<BluesKaj> delight:  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntu-kylin
<BluesKaj> altho it doesn't use the kde/plasma desktop
<delight> BluesKaj: I
<delight> I'll have a look ... although I really want kde :)
<BluesKaj> delight:  there may be a way to integrate kde/plasma in kylin...seems it's worth a try
<delight> ok
<Agenomoto> I want to scan and auto fix ALL problems  in disk wherever possible. Can anyone tell the fsck command? its ext4 FS? sudo fsck -AayVr /dev/sda4 ?
<AGZ> is there an terminal command to check what linux version i'm running ?
<elezium> lsb_release -a
<AGZ> thanks =)
<elezium> uname -a if you want to see the kernel version
<irctc156> Hi I can't get into kubuntu it just comes up with a _ and won't boot I have googled that but no use anyone had this before?
<BluesKaj> irctc156, drop to a vt/tty , ctl+alt+F1-F6 , login and update and upgrade with apt, then reboot if any packages are installed or upgraded , that's a start.
<gustavo_> scheme
<nadley> hi all
<nadley> I'm thinking about using kubuntu as I'm looking for a good kde distribution. But I have one question, does Kubuntu 16.04 use X, Mir or Wayland. What are the plans ?
<soee> nadley: hi, it uses X and Kwin for effects etc.
<nadley> soee: ok and do you know more about the futur plan ?
<soee> When Plasma will fully support Wayland, than it will switch to Wayland
<nadley> thx a lot
<soee> you can try also project Neon
<soee> it has latest Plasma and is based on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<nadley> Neon what is the diffrence with Kubuntu ?
<soee> it has also dev ISO and wayland-session ISO
<soee> nadley: https://neon.kde.org
<nadley> gonna look to this too then but I think I prefered the kubuntu project stability
<Momoe> Hello all, I'm new to Kubuntu, and just made the exodus from Windows after those lovely forced updates to Windows 10. Just wanted to introduce myself
<BluesKaj> Hi Momoe, welcome to Kubuntu :-)
#kubuntu 2017-06-05
<croz> i accidentally removed the menu panel at the bottom of the window. how do i add it back?
<croz> ?
<EldonMcGuinness> croz: The entire panel or just the application launcher?
<fuze> i just updated to kubuntu 16.04 to 17.04  and now the keyboard shortcut for the application launcher must be held down instead of a single press. how can I get it so I can just toggle the menu with a keyboard shortcut?
<EldonMcGuinness> I would have thought it would be under shortcuts some where but not seeing it
<ahoneybun> held down
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> you can right click the launcher then Application Launcher Settings
<fuze> i used to be apple to press the key and the window would stay there. now if i press the key the widget appears and then goes away when i release my finger off the shortcut key
<fuze> able*
<EldonMcGuinness> perhaps try this https://bucharjan.cz/blog/plasma-custom-modifier-only-shortcuts.html
<ahoneybun> well pressing the key should just open it up
<fuze> if i set it to the meta key can the meta (windows) key still be used for keyboard shortcuts (such as Meta + Tab)
<croz> EldonMcGuinness, the entire menubar at the bottom is gone where I could click my shortcuts, displayed the time, and see what apps were open.
<fuze> croz: you deleted the panel
<fuze> just make a new one
<croz> how do i do that?
<fuze> right click on the desktop > add panel
<croz> ah there we go
<croz> HOLY SHIT it fixed the small resolution too by doing that. i was stuck with a small ass menu bar since i have 4k display and now it's bigger.
<croz> thanks!
<fuze> you can adjust the size of the menu bar (panel) by clicking the wrench in the corner and dragging the height button in the middle. no problem
<croz> you the man fuze!
<croz> thanks
<fuze> ahoneybun: EldonMcGuinness: so it appears that adjusting the keyboard shortcut for the app launcher fixed my issue and after some research i found this: since KDE 5.8 setting the launcher to keyboard the keyboard shortcut which I believe is now the default, Alt + F1, the Meta (windows) key will automatically open the app launcher
<EldonMcGuinness> very cool
<EldonMcGuinness> glad you got it fixe fuze
<wt> I am running the kde plasma5 under wayland. There are a number of little issues, but it's mostly working. Is there any reasonable way to get ssh-agent to run on login?
<EldonMcGuinness> Something like this perhaps: https://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Ssh-agent_KDE_Wallet
<EldonMcGuinness> I thought about doing myself, but it is just easier for me to type the passwords I use atm.
<valorie> wt: depends on what ssh-agent is
<valorie> if it's a service run by systemd, then you need to turn it on there
<valorie> otherwise, you can do that in systemsettings > autostart
<valorie> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<valorie> aha, thanks for that link, EldonMcGuinness
<EldonMcGuinness> np
<valorie> that shows how to do it step by step
<valorie> wt: did you see that?
<valorie> !info ksshaskpass
<ubottu> ksshaskpass (source: ksshaskpass): interactively prompt users for a passphrase for ssh-add. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 20 kB, installed size 194 kB
<valorie> so that will need adding
<EldonMcGuinness> yup
<EldonMcGuinness> one of the reasons I was like meh
<valorie> I remember setting that up in windows, long ago
<valorie> i no longer have a website I work on
<valorie> which is what I used it for
<EldonMcGuinness> I have to admit, in gnome it just asked if I wanted to save the pass to my keyring and it just worked.
<EldonMcGuinness> Maybe it will get that way here
<valorie> if someone wants to make it so, sure
<EldonMcGuinness> If I understand it correctly, this way needs your password again after logging in which just seems redundant.
<valorie> once
<valorie> basically to get the handshake in there
<valorie> as I recall
<EldonMcGuinness> Just seems that unlocking the keychain would be done when you authenticate to login
<sneha> dsf
<user|81017> need some assistance with kubuntu 17.04
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> what's the issue?
<renn0xtk9> what is the command to execute when willing to upgrade form 16.04 to 17.04
<user|81017> Software center has disappeared.  Happened during updates.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 16.04 -> 17.04 direct upgardes are not supported. you have to upgrade to 16.10, then to 17.04
<user|81017> can anyone help me?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> you'll need to explain more what updates you mean, and what you mean by dissapear
<user|81017> ok well if anyone sees this and decides to answer...During updates of fresh install kubuntu 17.04, software center disappeared.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> what updates, from where?
<user|81017> Ah. Installed 17.04, Software Center showed there to be updates to install then during updates it crashed and now does not exist. I do not know what updates. I didnt read every updates there. there were 138 of them.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> open konsole and try 'sudo apt install plasma-discover'
<user|81017> Thanks. I'm fairly new to this, yet still I feel less than adequate for not thinking about just reinstalling it from terminal.
<user|81017> So now discover shows 328 updates and is freezing. Any alternatives to Software center?
<acheronuk> just do 'sudo apt full-upgrade' in the terminal
<acheronuk> and upgrade the old fashioned way if what it proposes to do seems ok
<user|81017> Thanks again.
<renn0xtk9> so how to upgrade 16.04>17.10?
<acheronuk> personally, I always fall back to old fashioned apt for any large numbers of suggested upgrades. less to go wrong
<acheronuk> renn0xtk9: upgrade to 16.10, then to 17.04.
<acheronuk> or do a clean install
<user|81017> Good point. Only reason I even messed with discover is to find new software.
<renn0xtk9> acheronuk  what is the command to issue?
<renn0xtk9> i do-release-upgrade
<renn0xtk9> it says no new release found
<acheronuk> renn0xtk9: that is because by default, the LTS release are set to upgrade only to the next LTS
<acheronuk> run 'sudo software-properties-kde'
<acheronuk> and change the release upgrade setting to normal, like: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YakketyUpgrades/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=snapshot5b.png
<renn0xtk9> alternative question are there still backports on LTS? my final goal is in fact to get the latest Kdevelop
<acheronuk> or set Prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<acheronuk> renn0xtk9: yes, latest kdevelop has been built for 16.04. just not copied to backports yet
<renn0xtk9> acheronuk, how to activate the backports in 16.04/
<acheronuk> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<acheronuk> will get a LOT of updates doing that!
<renn0xtk9> hmm okay but still no kdevelop 5 I fI get it right :S https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+index?batch=75&memo=225&start=225
<acheronuk> yes, I said it's not been copied to backports yet
<acheronuk> see: https://launchpad.net/~kdevelop/+archive/ubuntu/release
<acheronuk> built against backports ppa for Xenial, so may require it
<renn0xtk9> and in 17.04 it's in?
<acheronuk> 17.04 has kdevelop 5.0.4. with 5.1.1 to land in backports ppa soon
<acheronuk> or is in that kdevelop ppa now
<acheronuk> renn0xtk9: gotta go for now. hope you get what you want one way or the other :)
<user|93564> does anyone know the comm.and line for installing startup disk creator? need to make a bootable usb on kubuntu 17
<user|93564> Or can someone walk me through creating a bootUSB so i can install mint and get out of kubuntu?
<user|93564> ok can anyone tell me how to format usb drive on kubuntu 17
<jussi> user|93564: sudo apt-get install usb-creator-kde
<nmrp3> hi - on upgrading my laptop to latest ubuntu, I've lost wlan0
<nmrp3> so no wireless
<nmrp3> the device is listed under lspci
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<nmrp3> Still no joy getting my wireless going :( Looked in the driver management app but it isn't finding a driver for my wifi card
<BluesKaj> nmrp3, it would help if you gave us some info about the wifi chip and if it worked previously etc
<nmrp3> BluesKaj: I was running 16.04, and upgraded to 17.04 -- it worked in 16.04 and in 16.10 while I did the 17.04 upgrade
<nmrp3> Realtek RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adaptor
<nmrp3> wired networking over eth0 works
<BluesKaj> nmrp3, install firmware-realtek
<nmrp3> BluesKaj: "unable to locate package firmware-realtek"
<nmrp3> which apt source should be providing that? I have 9 firmware- packages, none of which are realtek
<BluesKaj> nmrp3, I misread, that firmware is for debian, not kubuntu , google-fu isn't providing much info for the chip on 17.04
<nmrp3> a laptop without wireless is a brick :(
<nmrp3> I don't particularly want to roll back to 16.10
<acheronuk> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<acheronuk> nmrp3: very likely a general ubuntu issue rather than kubuntu specific, so maybe you can ask a more general audience on #ubuntu ? And/or the ubuntu forums or askubuntu?
<BluesKaj> very poor info about the required driver for that chip
<BluesKaj> looks like it may have to be compiled from source
<acheronuk> perhaps. wireless drivers used to be a complete PITA. now it's unusual to find a chip that needs much more than a few tweaks
<borw3> I recently installed kubuntu, and trying to find the update manager, but can't find it like it is in ubuntu
<Jordan1717> test
<vampire1> .
<Oderus> Hello. I've replaced the sddm icons for breeze-slider theme and when I boot up they do not appear. However, when i run sddm-greeter from terminal, they do appear. Any ideas?
#kubuntu 2017-06-06
<fuze> is there a kwin rule that can automatically close a window?
<EldonMcGuinness> I really hope they get that night light feature into the next KDE release. :D
<valorie> me too, and I hope it's even better than redshift
<sebastian_> how do i stop the dektop from dimming while im working?
<sebastian_> just seems to dim on its own then completely switches off
<himcesjf> sebastian_: System Settings > Hardware > Power Management > Energy Saving - here you will see 'Dim Screen' option for three modes - AC/battery/low battery
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<EvilRoey> hi all
<EvilRoey> nayone here?
<BluesKaj> yeaone here
<EvilRoey> hello, I'm trying to mount a Sharepoint share with webdav2 on my Kubuntu host; the mount completes successfully, but I only see some files and directories on the share.. yet in my Windows VM guest, in Explorer, I can see all the files on the Sharepoint server..  What's the difference?
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: hey! :)
<BluesKaj> hi Roey , I have no idea
<ikonia> is it possible its the share point auth system
<ikonia> it only displays the "view" that is default because it can't intergrate properly,
<ikonia> share point is pretty heavy integration to MS/AD
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: aye
<EvilRoey> ikonia: I figured as much
<EvilRoey> ikonia: hrm.
<EvilRoey> I am asking in ##windows as well
<EvilRoey> ikonia, BluesKaj: btw how are you guys?
<ikonia> fine
<EvilRoey> cool
<BluesKaj> good here
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: great
<Ab3L> good night.
<Guest8590> Hi I am new to kubuntu
#kubuntu 2017-06-07
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<hpagseddy> hi
<lordievader[m]> o/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<suici> not morning
 * BluesKaj shrugs, it is for NA and EU
<lordievader[m]> Good morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning lordievader[m], what's up ?
<lordievader[m]> Not much, working.
<lordievader[m]> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> ok here, an early morning, but it's a nice one. How about you?
<lordievader[m]> Doing okay :)
<hirajo> Good mornin :)
<BluesKaj> hey hirajo
<guysoft42> hey all, i upgraded my kubuntu 17.04, and now my network-manager does not work. I can configure Internet using ifconfig and route, but network manager does not acquire any IP
<BluesKaj> guysoft42, as I posted in #ubuntu, sudo dhclient
<guysoft42> ok, saw it.
<genii> There's also the DNSSEC crapola with systemd
#kubuntu 2017-06-08
<schnoodles> Does the windows key or Alt + F1 not work on the new version of Kubuntu (backports) Since upgrading from 5.9 it does not work.
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<flo_> hello ...is it posible in any way to assign a keyboard shortcut to a click action on a window decoration in kde? i would like to assign the full screen shortcut to double click on the title bar
<valorie> schnoodles: both work for me in Plasma 5.10.1
<valorie> flo_: I don't know, but if you type alt+space and type shortcut you'll see both Global and Custom shortcuts
<flo_> valorie: i'vd already asigned "go to full screen" to Meta+F keyboard shortcut and it works great. what i would like to do now is asigning a mouse action like double click on the title bar to that keyboard shortcut. got to love how configurable kde is lol
<fuze> flo_: you want this to affect the active window?
<fuze> flo_: kde performs this action by default, double clicking the titlebar toggles maximizing/minimizing the window. check the titlebar actions tab in the window behavior settings module
<flo_> fuze: yes , now there are settings in the control panel where if you double click the active window title bar you can chose to maximize vertically , maximize, etc etc.....i would like to asign that double click to "go full screen" but that is not an option in those settings. by full screen i mean no window decoration and no visible panels.
<fuze> flo_: Someone with greater knowledge of KDE might be able to help over in #kde, but this seems like it is not a feature that is supported by default, so i'd recommend making a feature request at bugs.kde.org
<flo_> fuze: thank you for your answer. yes i guess it could be a feature request , just add that option to the alraedy existing ones. but i'm afraid they have more important things to add to the plasma shell desktop. i'll try to make a request
<fuze> definitely check #kde though, there may be a way to get this feature by modifying a system file or running some script
<flo_> fuze: already on #kde , from all the irc channels i'm on that one i mised lol
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<guysoft42> BluesKaj,  solved it by re-compiling dhclient: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/isc-dhcp/+bug/1696499
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1696499 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu) "dhclient segfaults on ubuntu 17.04" [Undecided,New]
<shlok007>  /msg NickServ identify gsoc
<shlok007> oops ;)
<userlwood> Can you tell me how to install my Brother HL-L2305w on my ASUS laptop using Kubuntu 17.04?
<user|9967> any here help me ?
<user|9967> help meeeee
<user|9967> heyy
<TBotNik> All: Having ap-get install errors. Posted at: https://pastebin.com/eMZhYxBc
<TBotNik> All: tried running all the fixes but they do nothing.  Any ideas here, what I need to fix?
<TBotNik> All: On Kubuntu 14.04, with server packages installed.
<JRocha_> Someone knows if there is a tiny imap "unread email" notifier for the system tray that works on KDE 5?
<Ab3L> JRocha_: that of Thunderbird does not work?
<JRocha_> May be (like kmail), but I want a very tiny, only to notify new messages arriving for an webmail.
<TBotNik> All: Repeating: Having ap-get install errors. Posted at: https://pastebin.com/eMZhYxBc Tried running all the fixes but they do nothing.  Any ideas here, what I need to fix? On Kubuntu 14.04, with server packages installed.
<Ab3L> TBotNik: did you try to type "sudo apt-get -f install" in your terminal?
<JRocha_> <Ab3L>  May be (like kmail), but I want a very tiny, only to notify new messages arriving for an webmail.
<fayaz> Hello, I'm having trouble accessing twitch website. I thought there was something wrong with my ISP, but changing the DNS to google or opends didn't help. Is there something I should be looking at for troubleshooting this? Would be grateful for any help. Thanks in advance. dig output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24809364/
<BluesKaj> fayaz, the game site ot twitch.tv ?
<BluesKaj> `or
<fayaz> BluesKaj: twitch.tv
<fayaz> on further inspection, I can see that I can access it via 4g and not my ISP. This may not be a dns issue after all...
<Ab3L> JRocha_: sorry, but I've found nothing for you. maybe can someone other give you a hint.
<JRocha_> <Ab3L> Thank you
<linuxgamer> any linux gurus out there willing to help a fella setup qemu pci passthrough?
<linuxgamer> i have two different machines i could try it on if one of them becomes a pain with the iommu grouping
<linuxgamer> an asrock h97m pro 4 with i5 4590 and gtx 750      and asrock fatality x370 Ryzen 1700x with amd rx 480
<genii> You might get better help in #qemu
<linuxgamer> i figured id ask in a few different places because I can use jitsi to share my screen (a web site that requires nothing but a simple chrome extension and gives you a online meeting place like jitsi.org/myvideochatlink)
<linuxgamer> and two or three people could help at once
<linuxgamer> that link is not valid btw
<linuxgamer> https://meet.jit.si/
<linuxgamer> all you do is setup a quick url, requires no login for host or viewers
<linuxgamer> Then I can share my camera and screen with the people willing to help me in a secure way
<linuxgamer> if anyone here is interested in helping with my project, i have ways of returning the favor, my resources are open to you to test your own projects
<linuxgamer> i can repay with a free shell acount, or free time on a virtual server to test your own projects from an outside IP
<linuxgamer> A vm of any OS of your choice... I know it sounds crazy but I'm trying to find someone who wouldn't mind being my linux guru and asking questions in return for free server time.
<linuxgamer>  i have many projects I need guidance on, setting up some gaming servers, hardening them so I won't be such an easy target, web page developement jobs ( these I pay people for)
<linuxgamer> its a fair trade for some one who is willing to ssh or remote desktop in to fix issue when things get too bad.
<linuxgamer> In the mean time i give you free resources for testing your own stuff as long as its not illegal.
<snurps_> good evening all
<snurps_> would it be someone who could advise me, i m looking for information concerning development of kde (QT) application
<snurps_> I would like to know which packet to install (to not install not usefull deb) to get the usual IDE to develop in QT ( i like eclipse but i would prefer in all in one solution (without having to setup to much thing to get something working))
<snurps_> would it be better to get external archive rather than use integrated package ?
<acheronuk> snurps_: kdevelop or qtcreator are the 2 main ones. qtcreator is included in the full qt bundle from qt.io
<acheronuk> best place to ask may be in #kde-devel
<snurps_> thank you acheronuk, i will ask them.
<HomeyWheat> Hello
<yarddog> what is the command to install bogofilter? it asks for more info than apt-get install bogofilter
<Pici> that/21
<TBotNik> All: Repeating: Having ap-get install errors. Posted at: https://pastebin.com/eMZhYxBc Tried running all the fixes but they do nothing.  Any ideas here, what I need to fix? On Kubuntu 14.04, with server packages installed.
<valorie> TBotNik: what was the output from apt install -f ?
<TBotNik> valorie: Multi-command output at: https://pastebin.com/eWXj3H2M
<valorie> um
<valorie> you are not running a kubuntu system
<valorie> and I'm not sure a mixed ubuntu/debian install is even possible to troubleshoot
<valorie> I suggest #ubuntu
<valorie> or perhaps #netbeans
<genii> That's one big steaming pile of poo
<na2axl> Hi!
<Merlyn2112> Hello?
<valorie> hi Merlyn2112
<Merlyn2112> whats going on today?
<valorie> not much this time of day
<valorie> Europeans going to bed, Americans cooking dinner
<Merlyn2112> to me in my town it is 7:45 PM
<Merlyn2112> i get ya
<Merlyn2112> i just installed a version of vendetta online on my tablet
<valorie> not sure what that is?
<Merlyn2112> i hope im not being too much trouble
<valorie> !info vendetta
<ubottu> Package vendetta does not exist in zesty
<Merlyn2112> aha it is a video game
<valorie> ok, in steam or so?
<Merlyn2112> yes ma'am
<valorie> what's the issue?
<Merlyn2112> nothing ma'am
<Merlyn2112> whats the topic?
<valorie> this is a help channel
<Merlyn2112> ok i didnt realise that
<valorie> so most either have a problem or are helping fix one
<Merlyn2112> i see ma'am
<valorie> social chan is #kubuntu-offtopic
<Merlyn2112> ok thank you...
<Merlyn2112> #kubuntu-offtopic
#kubuntu 2017-06-09
<EldonMcGuinness> I am so glad that KDE handles Bluetooth headphones, Gnome would crap itself all the time
<valorie> glad to hear that it's working for ya, EldonMcGuinness
<valorie> some people complain about it, so it is not perfect
<valorie> yet
<EldonMcGuinness> I used to have to login/logout/reboot and then pray for it to work with Gnome
<EldonMcGuinness> I had to do a little playing to get it to work in KDE but it just works now when I power them on
<valorie> excellent
<EldonMcGuinness> I have to say I am loving KDE, had not tried it in over a decade. Needless to say it has come a longway.
<valorie> Plasma is awesome
<EldonMcGuinness> Been a Gnome person since WAY back
<valorie> and I love the applications
<valorie> the KDE community is completely awesome
<JeroenDeDauw> Baaah. The Kubuntu installer still only has an encrypted LVM option for the entire disk. It'd be so cool if it had an option to set up an encrypted LVM for just one partition
<JeroenDeDauw> I'm just going to buy me another disk again and use the guided option for the entire disk rather than messing around on the CLI for hours :(
<JeroenDeDauw> Where would I post such a feature request anyway?
<hateball> JeroenDeDauw: On Launchpad I guess
<hateball> JeroenDeDauw: You should be able to set it up manually using partitionmanager I think, before you go to the install
<JeroenDeDauw> hateball: oo did not know this application
<JeroenDeDauw> hateball: so... if I install the thing on the entire disk now I will be able to make it smaller from this app later and install Faildows on another partition?
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<hateball> JeroenDeDauw: sure, you can resize as you see fit
<JeroenDeDauw> hateball: \o/
<JeroenDeDauw> hateball: thanks for helping
<hateball> JeroenDeDauw: installing windows after will overwrite grub tho, so if you must have that mess installed I'd do that first
<hateball> saves you the trouble of having to !fixgrub
<JeroenDeDauw> ugh right
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<jubo2> G'morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi jubo2
<viewer|488> Hi. I have just done a clean install of kubuntu 17.04, but i have a problem with cpu usage. Anyone else experiencing this?
<hateball> viewer|488: What's the problem?
<hateball> viewer|488: Just press ctrl+esc to bring up the system monitor and identify what is using your resources
<viewer|488> It's Krunner, using around 85-99% of cpu on avarage
<viewer|488> And since I'm using a laptop, this over working cpu makes for a lot of heat. So after a few minutes running it freezes to prevend hardware damage.
<viewer|488> prevent*
<BluesKaj> viewer|488, do you mean krunner the "run command" ?
<viewer|488> BluesKaj: I mean the prosses yes. When I monitor the systems cpu usage, it just says krunner      99%
<BluesKaj> viewer|488, did you start some process/app in the run command/krunner?
<BluesKaj> alt+F2 ?
<viewer|488> BluesKaj: After a restart I only started system monitor from run command(alt+F2)
<BluesKaj> to start system monitor you can use alt+esc or find it in the kmenu/system, but it shouldn't be using 099%, of the cpu. Scroll doen in the process tab  and look for a process using over 50%
<viewer|488> Nothing else is running nealy as high, baloo_file_extractor is using constant 25%, and the rest like 1 or 2%
<viewer|488> But i still think that 25-30% cpu usage with no presure on the system is too high
<BluesKaj> you can turn off baloo in system settings>search if youdon't need it
<krlov> Do you guys all removed zeitgeist, geoclue and whoopsie as well?
<BluesKaj> it normally indexse files for a few mins after bootup, unless this is a brand new instakll then ballo will take a while to finish indexing all the serchable files
<BluesKaj> scuse the poor spelling
<viewer|488> Nice, after baloo is switched off, the system cpu usage is back to normal!
<viewer|488> Is there a way to disable run command?
<BluesKaj> run command should only run when chosen in the context menu by right clicking on the desktop or alt+F12 , otherwise it should be off
<viewer|488> Yep, just have to remember not too use it anymore! I could just disable the shortcut though
<viewer|488> BluesKaj: Thank you so much for your help! I was afraid I had to go back to Ubuntu again with unity.. Or add plasma to it again
<BluesKaj> viewer|488, if you wany quick access to some fav apps use quicklai=unch widget or add them to favourites from the kmenu
<BluesKaj> oops quicklaunch
<viewer|488> That could work
<BluesKaj> viewer|488, also update and upgrade your paqckages with apt or the package manager at least every few days to keep your system up to date
<viewer|488> BluesKaj: I'm an update "anal" so, usually that's not a problem. Often I'm ending up with beta software because of it.
<BluesKaj> only if you use ppas
<BluesKaj> then be careful to delete the ppas once you upgrade with them
<viewer|488> That's a good advice!
<BluesKaj> the backports are usually quite safe because the software there is tested and more mature than alpha or beta versions
<BluesKaj> the key word here is "usually" ...not always :-)
<viewer|488> Hehe, yep!
<viewer|488> BluesKaj: Well, thanks again! I have to go now. Have a good day!
<trevize> hello I have a problem with my laptop battery, it shows: no battery available. could anyone guide me how  to troubleshoot this?
<trevize> (Yes I am sure I have a battery and it works ;) )
<BluesKaj> trevize, have you tried shutting down, removing the battery for 5mins or so, then reinserting it and booting up again.
<trevize> I have not tried removing it
<trevize> sure it works?
<BluesKaj> it used to. haven't had that problem in a long time
<trevize> ok I ll try and report back
<trevize> thanks dude
<trevize> hello its me again, I shut down the computer, I unplugged the battery,waited 5 mins and plugged it back again. kde still shows no battery
<trevize> could anyone help?
<lordievader[m]> What kernel parameters do you have set?
<lordievader[m]> trevize: ^
<trevize> I did not set any parameters
<trevize> should be set to default parameters
<lordievader[m]> Okay, what is the output of 'acpi -b'?
<trevize> @lordievader: acpi shows: Battery 0: Full, 100%
<viewer|98476> Plasma cant start due to some shit OpenGL2
<viewer|98476> i think it has something to do with the nvidia driver update and latest kernel
<viewer|98476> everything works when i revert to xOrg
<viewer|98476> but how can i make it work with the nvidia again?
<viewer|98476> "Plasma Failed To Start
<viewer|98476> Plasma is unable to start as it could not correctly to se OpenGL2
<viewer|98476> Please check that your graphic drivers are set up correctly
<viewer|98476> "Plasma Failed To Start Plasma is unable to start as it could not correctly to se OpenGL2 Please check that your graphic drivers are set up correctly"
<viewer|98476> sorry for the spam.
<viewer|98476> ?
<uuuuuuuuuuuu> i need help
#kubuntu 2017-06-10
<dalek_> @
<jenipapo> hi all
<guysoft42> Hey all, any idea how to solve this? https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?t=71969&p=401318#post401318
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<orthocube> Hello. Can I ask questions here?
<orthocube> Ah, before that I will try restarting my PC.
<orthocube> Okay, it wasn't fixed.
<orthocube> So I guess I'll ask anyway.
<orthocube> My audio is crackling. It is not extremely bad but noticeable.
<orthocube> I haven't experienced this issue before.
<orthocube> VLC has the problem, and Clementine also.
<orthocube> I haven't tested other apps, but I think they are affected too. This is an almost new installation.
<orthocube> What are some common tests on diagnosing the problem?
<orthocube> Well, this is quite surprising, since it seems Amarok does not have the problem.
<lordievader[m]> orthocube: In top, how much cpu is pulseaudio pulling?
<oquidave> hey guys, it seems my mic is not being detected. I can only see one audio profile which outputs sound. Here's the screenshot to the recording tab https://pasteboard.co/gOhn4QFzX.png
<oquidave> and here's the profile for audio playback https://pasteboard.co/gOjs0s4bs.png
<orthocube> lordievader[m]: Please wait while I check.
<orthocube> BTW, what would you prefer I use, would KSysGuard suffice?
<orthocube> lordievader[m]: PulseAudio seems to be using around 2% and Clementine around 15%.
<orthocube> I used htop.
<lordievader[m]> Oh, that ain't to bad.
<orthocube> My CPU isn't that great, either, just a Celeron N2830.
<lordievader[m]> You didn't modify any pulseaudio settings?
<orthocube> But the pops and clicks are audible, even when playing videos.
<orthocube> Nope--this is an almost new install.
<orthocube> Just added some apps I need, all from the offiial repository.
<orthocube> BTW I appreciate your help, really. Thanks.
<orthocube> Amarok seems to be unaffected, which is weird...
<lordievader[m]> orthocube: Response 11 from [1] might help you. [1] https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=116172
<orthocube> I edited it, do I have to restart?
<orthocube> Okay, I'll try to restart.
<orthocube> LOL Clicking on X made Konversation show a warning message, causing a notification sound, and it is still clicking XD
<orthocube> Restarting...
<orthocube> I'm sorry, it still seems to be there.
<orthocube> It sounds really annoying.
<orthocube> I won't say it got worse, though.
<orthocube> VLC still has it also.
<orthocube> And Amarok still isn't affected.
<orthocube> I'll try booting from the live USB and seeing if the problem is also there (since that way, I can be sure that I didn't just mess my installation up)
<orthocube> Okay, I confirmed it, Dragon Player also makes clicks and pops even when running on the Live USB.
<orthocube> It seems to be erratic, since now, Clementine seems to sound okay :/
<orthocube> And now it sounds bad again.
<orthocube> Audacity also has the problem, but in the end, it does seem Amarok is the only one unaffected...
<thomasmodeneis> hi, my kde-plasma breaks and the desktop is not responsive, I was used to run  kquitapp5 plasmashell | true && kstart5 plasmashell | true , and this used to make the plasma to restart and the desktop was usable again. Now after the last update the same command is giving me an error. Where is the best place to report the issue ?
<thomasmodeneis> It seems that more people have the same problem as reported on https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/5sqwrf/kstart_plasmashell_doesnt_work_anymore/
<thomasmodeneis> I managed to get this sorte by killing plasmashell and starting it again in the background, is there any other recommended way to deal with this ?
<acheronuk> the result of that reddit threads it that they were wrongly using kstart instead of kstart5, and it works ok when they switched
<acheronuk> 'kquitapp5 plasmashell && plasmashell &' usually seems to be fine
<thomasmodeneis> @acheronuk that works like a charm, thanks !
<acheronuk> good :)  - killall instead of kquitapp5 would also work
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<user|94779> hi
<IrcsomeBot> Syams Qomar was added by: Syams Qomar
<Thefirstnizza> It's not kubuntu specific, but does someone know whats named for when someone halts your system from internet?
<Thefirstnizza> I did google for this, but with the wrong words.
<Thefirstnizza> oops, not the offtopic channel...
<[Relic]> Anyone know if the current version supports seperate sessions on each monitor?
<jenipapo> Hi all
<enkeyz> hello guys, a question to kubuntu devs: will be the newest mesa driver pushed to 17.04?
<enkeyz> there's a tons of fixes for the new polaris gpus
<valorie> enkeyz: that is not up to us; you might ask in #ubuntu-devel
<santa_> hi enkeyz we don't maintain the mesa packaging in the scope of kubuntu, wrt packaging we just do the kde software. regarding you question there's a mesa package in -proposed, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa
<enkeyz> santa_: that's only 17.0.6
<enkeyz> :(
<enkeyz> latest stable is 17.1.1
<santa_> enkeyz: then maybe you are looking for something like this https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/ubuntu/updates ?
<enkeyz> santa_: https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/pkppa
<enkeyz> I can try it out, but I'm not sure it's ready for my production environment
<enkeyz> that's why I asked
<santa_> enkeyz: well you can allways try what's in the X team ppa and downgrade if it doesn't work fine for you
<santa_> or the one from paulo
<valorie> thanks for adding detail, santa_
<santa_> np
<glassd> I just installed kubuntu on this laptop. I'm trying to get telepathy set up but it's crashing tyring to add a google account and is saying I need the haze connection manager and it's already installed. Any ideas?
<valorie> glassd: telepathy is unmaintained and we're considering removing it
<valorie> suggestion: use kopete or another chat application instead
<valorie> :(
<valorie> sorry to say
<glassd> If it's going to work better I don't see why it would be a problem
<valorie> kopete is well-maintained
<valorie> telepathy was great, and then all the major chat-companies closed their APIs
<valorie> not sure how kopete manages to get around that, but they seem to
<glassd> discover also seems to crash on me alot
<glassd> is there a why to uninstall telepathy from kubuntu? It doesn't seem to be an installed package
<valorie> `apt search telepathy` will show you all the packages
<valorie> and what's installed
<valorie> looks like kde-telepathy is the metapackage
<glassd> thanks
<glassd> I've removed everything but it's still there in the tray. I'm going to try a reboot to see if it goes away
<Jubilee808> James, give this a watch.
<Jubilee808> Memes: understanding and using the Anti-Holocaust Meme (new version) | https://youtu.be/iO9K9Pw2qfo
<Jubilee808> this is an ongoing genocide against the white race that jews have been carrying out for generations and generations.
<Jubilee808> sparing not a single white country on the planet from their multi-culturalism and everything else they are doing to poison and destroy us.
<krytarik> !ops | Jubilee808
<ubottu> Jubilee808: Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) yofel, ovidiu-florin, ahoneybun, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, ryanakca, mneptok, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, valorie, shadeslayer, Unit193
<Jubilee808> to the jew, black and white and yellow and red, they're all non-jews: they're "goyim" cattle to be used, abused, exploited, and finally exterminated.
#kubuntu 2017-06-11
<roeyb1> Hey, I was trying to install Kubuntu and set up multiple os encryption on the same drive
<roeyb1> everything is set up properly with different boot partitions, encrypted root partitions, etc
<roeyb1> but when I try to finalize the install using /dev/sda for the bootloader install, grub gives me an error
<roeyb1> should I be installing to sda or the option that is defaulted for me, which is /dev/dm-0? I've never heard of this device before so I'd assume it's probably not what I'm looking for
<kurumin> :)
<roeyb1> sovled by including an efi partition
<[Relic]> Anyone know if the current version (17.04) supports separate sessions on each monitor with nvidia cards?
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<enkeyz> newest stable mesa playing nice with Kubuntu 17.04
<enkeyz> 17.1.2
<enkeyz> I'm glad
<tech111> Hi :)
<tech111> anyone want a help with programming? I'm free for a few weeks.
<vimar> Hi all
<enkeyz> Hello again: can your guys tell me, how can I turn of theming for a specific Qt application?
<enkeyz> is it possible?
<hellomypeople> hello
<hellomypeople> Anoyone on?
<tflow> Hello everyone
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jordan__> nick tflow
<jordan__> gello
<R13ose> I want to totally change the appearance of kubuntu, how do I do that?
<enkeyz> @R13ose: https://github.com/PapirusDevelopmentTeam/arc-kde
<R13ose> enkeyz: looks like windows
<enkeyz> @R13ose: it's a flat theme
<enkeyz> development started before windows
<enkeyz> 8
<R13ose> enkeyz: meaning?
<enkeyz> so, windows looks like arc-theme
<R13ose> Okay but I want one that looks nothing like that
<enkeyz> there isn't
<enkeyz> this is the more consistent theme on KDE
<enkeyz> most*
<R13ose> Ok
<R13ose> There must be something
<R13ose> ^
 * BluesKaj looks for something...there's always 'something"  :-)
<R13ose> I mean to radically change the appearance of kubuntu
<BluesKaj> R13ose,  radically in what sense? themes, colours, icons etc ...they're all in system settings
<R13ose> All of them.  Yes but I am tried of what I have.
<BluesKaj> you can download lots of difference choices
<BluesKaj> different even
<oerheks_> oh, i thought radically change 'under-the-hood' ...
<R13ose> oerheks_: maybe depends what that looks like
<BluesKaj> gnome desktop is a radical change :-)
<BluesKaj> ugly but  different
<R13ose> Not my style gnome
<BluesKaj> personally i think breeze is wimpy looking
<BluesKaj> some ppl think it's "cool" ...far from it IMO
<R13ose> BluesKaj: what do you use?
<BluesKaj> oxygen for most
<dbpoi> Hello!
<ksaver> Hi, I need some help with Kubuntu 16.04 oem installation
<BluesKaj> !ask | ksaver
<ubottu> ksaver: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ksaver> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
 * BluesKaj shrugs, well if you don't to give details about your issue then don't expect much help
<BluesKaj> want
<dbpoi> Well I have a question. How does one change the bright, bright blue on the login screen? I've found images on the internet where the login screen theme is an option in System settings > Workspace theme
<dbpoi> http://i.imgur.com/L5Euj7rl.png
<dbpoi> Like there.
<ksaver> after I finished the installation I run "prepare for shipping" and reboot, then next boot I followed the wizard to create a new user and all went well, but when I booted next time a black screen appeared
<dbpoi> But for me it's not avaliable. https://kek.gg/i/335pWX.png
<ksaver> I can login with my user through the terminal but the graphic environment doesn't appear anymore
<BluesKaj> dbpoi,  yeah , some won' download . i just chose a fav pic from my pic folder for the login image
<BluesKaj> ksaver,  prepare for shipping? as for the terminal login use nano to edit your /etc/defualt/grub and replace the quiet splash with nomodest keeping the quotes, save and exit , then sudo update-grub and reboot
<BluesKaj> correction:  /etc/default/grub
<dbpoi> How would one go about choosing a picture for the login image then?
<dbpoi> Like, I already have an image but how does one set it?
<BluesKaj> dbpoi,  system settings>startup&shutdown>login screen>background (on the right)m, click on the thembnail choose 'load from file'
<dbpoi> Thank you.
<dbpoi> Gheez
<dbpoi> I didn't expect it to be in there but I guess it's not the workspace so.
<BluesKaj> navigate to the pic want in whatever folder it's located
<BluesKaj> wanted
<ksaver> BluesKaj, thanks for your answer but I don't understand what you mean, I don't have any problem with grub and terminal login, the problem is with KDE
<BluesKaj> ksaver,  think it's graphics, just try the nomodeset to get to a desktop
<dbpoi> nomodeset actually helped me yesterday because my graphics card was a little too new. \o/
<BluesKaj> yup
<ksaver> BluesKaj, I'll try it but if it is an unknown graphics card error I find it puzzling because with the temporary-oem user created after the oem installation the desktop appeared
<BluesKaj> dbpoi,  then once you have a desktop you can install recommended drivers/graphics driver in kmenu>system settings >driver manager
<dbpoi> Yeah, I got that all down thankfully.
<BluesKaj> ksaver,  why temporary-oem user?
<ksaver> BluesKaj, the oem installation creates a temporary-oem user which is used IMO for shipping the same OS configuration in batch to a set of computers, when you finish the configuration then you run: oem-config command (which has the icon "prepare for shipping" in the desktop), reboots and then creates your user with your personal details and remove the temporary-oem user
<BluesKaj> ksaver, I have no experience with the oem installation, but I do think the machine you are trying top boot has a graphics issue due to the behaviour you described and one of easiest "workarounds" is the nomodeset substitute for "quiet splash" in grub to at least get a working desktop, then one can install the needed driver at that point, usually after updating and upgrading first
<ksaver> BluesKaj, ok thanks, I'll let you know in a moment if your suggestion works
<mparillo> ksaver: Could this be it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1561745
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1561745 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "OEM config fails to remove itself" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mparillo> wxl: That was our OEM black screen bug, right?
<mparillo> Ot was it this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oem-config/+bug/1638473
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1638473 in oem-config (Ubuntu) "Blank screen after running oem-config" [Undecided,Triaged]
<kubunted> what have you done with linux? everything in this kubuntu slow(!) like it's  xenix on a 35 years old hardware. Apps freeze ( firefox the worst), desktop freezes every few minutes...oh and it's not just the desktop, switch to VC shows sloooooow login process ( 5-60+ seconds). In the 1990s linux was promising...now it's weirder and weirder
<kubunted> kubuntu is one of the worst tried
<kubunted> boggles the mind how once a promising OS has turned into ...who knows what...weird and weirder
<kubunted> Firefox is screwed ok, desktop is screwed ...odd but happens...but how do you manage to slow down the underlying components?
<valorie> kubunted: sorry you are having a bad experience
<valorie> I've had the opposite -- keeps getting better
<valorie> and faster
<kubunted> valorie:  which version?
<valorie> I'm running 17.04, the last release
<valorie> with backports
<kubunted> better?
<kubunted> lemme try
<valorie> I have 16.04, the LTS on my travel laptop
<valorie> also with backports
<valorie> it's working great
<kubunted> I've had an awful fedora once or twice then a better one showed up, may be this too
<kubunted> where are checksums for the latest?
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<valorie> um, ubbotu?
<valorie> there ya go
<valorie> yes of course, there are always published checksums
 * DarinMiller is impressed with all the little ubottu secrets that valories knows :)
#kubuntu 2018-06-04
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BuddyButterfly> hi, need some help repairing kubuntu.
<BuddyButterfly> I have upgraded from a "big" trusty system to bionic.
<BuddyButterfly> I knew it would not be without problems.
<BuddyButterfly> I got so far that it is again usable to some state.
<BuddyButterfly> Problem is that I am obviously missig some packages for kde.
<BuddyButterfly> I tried reinstalling kde-full and also kubuntu-desktop. but it did not help with my problems.
<BuddyButterfly> here they are:
<BuddyButterfly> 1. I can not open system settings anymore. When I open them, the error messages is give that no view can be found and it exits.
<BuddyButterfly> any idea what packages could be impacted? i tried reinstalling systemsettings with no success.
<BuddyButterfly> second issue is that I am not able anymore to search for apps. I can type into the start menu, but nothing is selected.
<BluesKaj> BuddyButterfly, try installing plasma-workspace and plasma-desktop
<BuddyButterfly> BluesKaj: ok, will try... tnx for coming back.
<BuddyButterfly> BluesKaj: do I have to re-login?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> BuddyButterfly, you went from init to systemd, there are some major changes
<BuddyButterfly> ah, ok. hmmm
<BuddyButterfly> did not help. do you know how to force reinstall of all dependent packages?
<BuddyButterfly> it seems to only reinstall the meta-package.
<BluesKaj> getting dependency errors?
<BluesKaj> BuddyButterfly, try running sudo dpkg --configure -a, then sudo apt -f install
<BuddyButterfly> yep, did. everything fine.
<BuddyButterfly> it seems like everything is installed fine.
<BuddyButterfly> I am now reinstalling all rdepends on plasma-workspace...
<BuddyButterfly> and then do the same for plasma-desktop.
<BluesKaj> ok after that run sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade, just to be sure your apps/packages up to date
<BluesKaj> are
<BuddyButterfly> BluesKaj: yes, will do. but I can tell you, i have done all of this hundred times ;-) I have the feeling that some packages are missig or corrupred during update.
<BuddyButterfly> I will try to logoff and re-login...
<BluesKaj> ok
<BuddyButterfly> hmmm, did not help
<BluesKaj>  a reboot will help if you want to chance it ...sooner or later with kernel upgrades etc it has to be done
<BuddyButterfly> I have done all this. new kernel is installed, apt-get update shows no new update. only kde desktop is not working correctly.
<BuddyButterfly> I have also tried to add a new user to get a fresh home dir. this helped in the first place to get the taskbar back. but with a new user it also does not show the systemsettings.
<BluesKaj> ok, what's it doing or not doing
<BuddyButterfly> the following is missing:
<BuddyButterfly> 1. Context menu on backround does not exist.
<BuddyButterfly> 2. App search does not work anymore. When starting typing, it clears the window but does not show any matching entries.
<BluesKaj> BuddyButterfly, did you have active ppas in your sources before upgrading to Bionic
<BuddyButterfly> 3. When trying to open system settings, it give error dialog saying that no view can be found so nothing can be displayed.
<phoenix_firebrd> BuddyButterfly: why 5.12.5.1 build?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ^
<BuddyButterfly> BluesKaj: I am not entirely sure.
<phoenix_firebrd> BuddyButterfly: sorry wrong nick
<BuddyButterfly> BluesKaj: It could be the case. But it normally gets disabled. I have re-enabled them later.
<BluesKaj> BuddyButterfly, look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<BuddyButterfly> BluesKaj: yes, currently I have a lot of ppas.
<BuddyButterfly> BluesKaj: hmm, I have http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu
<BuddyButterfly> for bionic.
<BuddyButterfly> could this maybe be wrong?
<BluesKaj> BuddyButterfly, move them to a new folder teporarily , some won't apply to Bionic of course so they should be removed , but ppas like chrome etc should be ok
<BuddyButterfly> BluesKaj: Ah, now I understand. I went through the ppas already and cleaned from every entry that does not have bionic. so all ppas left update and install fine.
<phoenix_firebrd> 5.12.5.1 seems to be an upstream update
<phoenix_firebrd> Plasma Discover in 5.12.5 was updated on 17 May 2018 with a 5.12.5.1 version. 5.12.5.1 ....
<phoenix_firebrd> includes a fix for https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=394048 'Software Centre Discover crashed three times out of three when searching for "latte" after hiting return'
<ubottu> KDE bug 394048 in discover "Software Centre Discover crashed three times out of three when searching for "latte" after hiting return" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<BluesKaj> BuddyButterfly, yeah backports are fine
<BluesKaj> think a reboot might help
<BuddyButterfly> BluesKaj: could it be that for app search an idexer has to be ru?
<BuddyButterfly> ru?
<BuddyButterfly> run?
<BuddyButterfly> sry, n key is not working....
<BluesKaj> BuddyButterfly, yes but you have enable it in system settings>workspace>search
<BuddyButterfly> lol :-)
<BuddyButterfly> not easy if system settings are not working ;-)
<BuddyButterfly> some command line way?
<BuddyButterfly> is there a way to start systemsettings5 in debug mode?
<BuddyButterfly> or verbose mode, or the like?
<BluesKaj> BuddyButterfly, dbus-launch systemsettings5 in the konsole
<BuddyButterfly> BluesKaj: comes up with same error but no output.
<BluesKaj> try sudo
<BuddyButterfly> BluesKaj: Aha! Now it comes up!!!
<BluesKaj> ahh
<BuddyButterfly> seems then to be some kind of rights issue....
<BluesKaj> yup
<BuddyButterfly> but where?
<BuddyButterfly> BluesKaj: Cool, tnx for digging with me.
<BluesKaj> i'm not well versed when it comes to permissions :/
<BluesKaj> hey np
<user|34888> wqd
<user|34888> ?
<user|34888> is anyone there?
<BuddyButterfly> where?
<BluesKaj> instant gratification and expectation must be terrible for those poor souls
<klemax> whats the reason of freezing after logout?
<klemax> is this related to the kde or Xorg ?
<mohamednagy> How can I change the toolbar ?
<IrcsomeBot> unknownboy97 was added by: unknownboy97
<danny_> icons?
<TBotNik> All: On Kubuntu 16.04 LTS and cannot get my printer to install on CUPS.  Are Pantum 2500 on USB and Brother MFC 7360N on the LAN.  Downloaded the .deb files and installed but drivers never show in CUPS
<TBotNik> Neither of the .deb installs produce the required .ppd file, but had installed correctly on 14.04
<valorie> TBotNik: sounds like a "not really Kubuntu" problem, so I would ask in #ubuntu
<valorie> much larger chan
#kubuntu 2018-06-05
<stan7> i cant fix this error:
<stan7> The component editor of class "TDefaultComponentEditor" has created the error:
<stan7> "Unable to find method. Please fix the error shown in the message window, which is normally below the source editor."
<stan7> do you know why?
<tyzef> Hi guys ! Where is TheDebugger who used to come here on 2007 ? hehe ! He was my friend but I lost him.....
<hateball> tyzef: suppose you could crawl through https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2007/ and see what you find
<The_Seeker> loving this Fira Sans as my system font - looks great
<user|43327> Freezing of a long standing machine
<user|43327> Help me!!!
<user|43327> Hi! I have this problem too, if I do not do anything with the machine then it will freeze after a while. After that nothing works, only the power button turns off and resumes. Kubuntu 18.04 is up, a Hp 255g3 8Gb ram
<ktecho> Hi. I've installed Kubuntu 18.04 in a customer's Acer "cloudbook". I have several problems that I'm trying to solve the best that I can. One of the worst is that some times when the computer boots, I cannot click on the desktop icons to launch the apps. That happens 20% of the times. The other 80% I can click the icons without problem. Any of you have a clue on what could be happening?
<IrcsomeBot> AlesonMedeiros was added by: AlesonMedeiros
<ktecho> well... maybe it was related to padoka ppa. I've uninstalled it and now it seems to work every time
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ktecho> Oh, it happens again without padoka's mesa :(
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<markus_d> moin
<BluesKaj> oh you mean morning, well 'morning to you too markus_d, we don't do text short forms here
<BluesKaj> like u = you for example
<pierrotie> yo
<acid3croco> salut
<giact> Hello! I just installed Kubuntu 18.04 from scratch and I am trying to configure Konsole to play a sound for the terminal bell. I assigned a sound for the "Bell on Visible Session" notification, but it gets played only once for each time Konsole is run, then no more. How do I fix this?
<mattfly> hello, i think accidentally enabled some sort of espeak heklper that keeps saying all i type
<mattfly> how can i disable this
<mattfly> i have this speech dispacher on pulseaudio
<mattfly> can anyone help mee
<IrcsomeBot> phillipprado was added by: phillipprado
<mattfly> when i search something on kippler my system freezes and i have to stop plasmashell and start again
<mattfly> plasmashell gets on 100% use
<mattfly> and now it got fixed
#kubuntu 2018-06-06
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> Uthayakumar C was added by: Uthayakumar C
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Hi frnds
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> I am install canon LBP2900 printer driver
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> But print not coming
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> My network printer also
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Pls help
<BluesKaj> Uthayakumar did you try adding the printer in system-settings-printers?
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Network printer already connect from system settings
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Today canon usb printer connected using "linux-capt-drv-v271-uken.tar.gz" this driver
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> tar -zxvf linux-capt-drv-v271-uken.tar.gz cd linux-capt-drv-v271-uken/64-bit_Driver/Debian sudo dpkg -i cndrvcups-common_3.21-1_amd64.deb sudo dpkg -i cndrvcups-capt_2.71-1_amd64.deb
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Then sudo restart cups
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Anyone there
<BluesKaj> Uthayakumar did you extract the driver and check the readme file
<annihilator03> https://www.kloppenborg.net/blog/2016/02/17/installing-ubuntu-1510-with-bcache-support  is that still valid for ubuntu/kubuntu install
<annihilator03> or is there a simpler way?
<annihilator03> Device /dev/sda not found (or ignored by filtering).  can someone help?
<Perecke> Hi, Why battery indicator on the tray doesn't recognize the laptop battery?
<oshunluvr> Anyone know why the Kubuntu 18.04 installer, when installing to btrfs, sets the default subvolume? It's annoying and unnecessary.
<maxime__> yop
<IrcsomeBot> The_Brujah was added by: The_Brujah
#kubuntu 2018-06-07
<mattfly> klipper gets frost after searching more than 2 characers and uses a lot of cpu and im unable to use plasmashell for a while
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<burVir> hi world, i d like virtual desktop be attached to only one monitor (i have to monitor) when i switch from a virtualdestkop to another one .. both switch, i d like those be independant.. is it possible (  like tags in awesome wm)
<mparillo> burVir: I cannot test this myself, but it seems to me that might be an option for activities.
<burVir> mparillo: i don't see anything related to this...
<_memphisto> hi
<_memphisto> i ihave kubuntu 16.04.3 with screen locking automatically after 5mins
<_memphisto> but it doesn't do that
<user|66027> I have problems with parts of the screen flickering on kubuntu 18.04. https://streamable.com/0c5jz
#kubuntu 2018-06-08
<thedarkanon> Hi
<thedarkanon> I couldn't get nVidia prime profiles to work in 18.04 with the proprietary drivers, and I looked around and after many many posts and results I found that not using nvidia-settings but 'prime-profile [nvidia|intel|query]' works because it doesn't try to change the settings the same way or something.... incase anyone else has been having problems getting a laptop intel gpu to work instead of discrete
<thedarkanon> The settings menu for nvidia didn't work, it messed up X
<thedarkanon> and then the system wouldn't boot a graphical interface
<thedarkanon> So now I have CUDA with proprietary driver but intel GPU which more than doubles my laptops battery life
<plex_dave> Hey errbody. I have a device with no keyboard that I am running kubuntu 16.04 on. For the life of me, I cannot figure out how to get it set up so that the on screen keyboard comes up when I tap a place that I can enter text.
<plex_dave> oops, 18.04.  muscle memory
<valorie> https://askubuntu.com/questions/837965/on-screen-keyboard-in-kubuntu-16-04-lts might help
<plex_dave> Unfortunately that link isn't helpful. I see that there's a decent virtual keyboard that is available when I am on the login screen. I would like to use that if possible.
<vespertatia> perhaps a workaround--setting up a global key combination to display on-screen keyboard?
<plex_dave> Ah but see, there's no keyboard attached to this device.
<valorie> unfortunately I don't know
<plex_dave> I saw a youtube video of someone showing off that they had done it, but they did not show how they did it.
<valorie> boo
<plex_dave> I had another tablet with Gnome installed that I was able to do this on. I know there is a solution out there. I just can't find it.
<plex_dave> maybe it's in the universal access or accessibility settings?
<lordievader> Good morning
<ricktimmis[m]> Good morning
<pereira_alex> hi
<lordievader> 👋
<icogon> Kubuntu 18.04 starts overheating a bit. It worked flawlessly for the last couple of weeks. How can I fix this?
<IrcsomeBot> deace was added by: deace
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<cristi_> hello
<cristi_> ?
<canon> Question: I installed a usb Mic and after I restarted my system later that week I was not able to get my sound to work... any one having the same issues
<IrcsomeBot> <GodOfFluff> (Voice, 4s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/2ZQ79hzN/file_7717.oga
<Johnny5> hi
<Johnny5> odd
#kubuntu 2018-06-09
<LemonFox> is there a way for automatic translation in Konversation?
<coolAyanami> Hey.
<coolAyanami> Official support?
<valorie> coolAyanami: do you have a question?
<valorie> unsure what you mean by "official"
<coolAyanami> I'm just asking. I notice the server name says this is official support lol
<valorie> if you have a question, comment or problem, this is one place to say it
<coolAyanami> I do, but it's irc related lmao
<coolAyanami> I'm new to both IRC and Kubuntu, see. I mainly used Linux Lite before I made the switch to Kubuntu
<valorie> how are you faring so far?
<valorie> not familiar with linux lite
<coolAyanami> I like this version. The first one I tried about a year ago (I think 16.04.02) had a buggy interface.
<valorie> glad to hear it
<coolAyanami> So I notice the default IRC client for Kubuntu is Konversation. How do you get a channel list on this client?
<coconut> coolAyanami:  /list
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<valorie> alis is better for freenode, since there are such a massive number of channels
<valorie> most of FOSSy projects are here
<valorie> using /list will work very well on smaller servers, for sure
<coolAyanami> I've noticed in HexChat you can search for servers. Can you do that in Konversation?
<valorie> not that I know of
<valorie> of course all you would be "searching" is a database they include
<coolAyanami> OK, I tried that command. I've joined another channel. Thanks both of you!
<valorie> nice to meet ya
<coolAyanami> How do you @mention someone in IRC? Can that even happen?
<coconut> coolAyanami: never use that "at" symbol, it will wake people up.
<coconut> coolAyanami: you can just write my nickname and i will be notified in my client. (use tab for auto completing)
<coolAyanami> coconut: Like this?
<coconut> coolAyanami: there is quassel irc client too under KDE. Though i don't use that.
<coconut> yes like that
<coolAyanami> And it notifies you the way I wrote it?
<coconut> yes
<coconut> and then there is away mode, which you can see whether i am away of my computer or not. (although not everyone use that)
<Unit193> coconut: irc.netsplit.de is likely the best option of finding other networks, fwiw.
<Unit193> Err, coolAyanami*
<coolAyanami> OK. Thanks again! I'm going to try irc.netsplit.de next.
<Unit193> coolAyanami: It's just a website to browse, not connect to.
<coolAyanami> Oh. I feel dumb. I have quite some learning to do.
<coolAyanami> You're right Unit193! It's better this way. (Did this notify you?)
<Unit193> coolAyanami: Yes, I have highlights hooked up to system notifications so I get a little bubble.
<Unit193> (Also, scoll lock LED blinks in case something is full screen and blocking such notifications.)
<coolAyanami> What? You can do that?!
<coolAyanami> Do you have to modify the firmware or something on your keyboard to do that Unit193?
<Unit193> Nooo, not at all.
<Unit193> xset led 3;sleep 3;xset -led 3  to blink it.
<coolAyanami> On terminal?
<Unit193> Yeah.
<coolAyanami> This is odd. Terminal aint popping up
<valorie> are you using konsole or the actual term?
<valorie> heh
<coolAyanami> How do I copy-and-paste the channels I want to auto-join?
<KuteKet> xfce is shit
<coolAyanami> lol what? Linux Lite is great, and it's based off of XFCE
<valorie> coolAyanami: you can add that under the server tab in konvi
<coolAyanami> I don't know how to do that.
<valorie> or: https://userbase.kde.org/Konversation#Auto-join_channels
<valorie> just right-click and choose that
<valorie> I didn't know about that
<valorie> cool
<coolAyanami> Nice! Thanks once again
<coolAyanami> Yo, how do you use an IME for Japanese in Kubuntu?
<coolAyanami> valorie: All the guides for installing a Japanese IME are around 4 years old now.
<valorie> IME?
<valorie> the Plasma team is making huge strides on japanese, chinese and korean input stuff, if that's your question
<valorie> in a few hours that channel (#plasma) will come alive - european working hours
<valorie> although it is the weekend
<valorie> we work closely with all our "upstreams" -- KDE, Ubuntu and Debian
<coolAyanami> Yes, Japanese and Korean input
<valorie> I know there is a Korean student working all this summer on improvements for Google Summer of Code
<valorie> I mean, it will improve things for all languages, but since those seem to be the most difficult, that's where the effort is focussed
<coolAyanami> So no way to input in Japanese in Kubuntu rn? Without installing stuff?
<coolAyanami> valorie: I made it confusing. My question was if there was a way to type Japanese characters in this regular keyboard (e.g. by IME).
<unprss078__> im new with all of this and seriously dont know what im doing sometimes. Cause of xtreme situations im living in , im forced to start learning about the freedom called Internet, Computing and Developing
<unprss078__> please tell me if i do or say something wrong. I will directly work on it. Fast learner
<unprss078__>  its all about the orange
<Aasif> can i know a good ide for c++ dev
<The_Seeker> Aasif: kdevelop
<Aasif> good for production?
<Aasif> like for not just hobby projects
<The_Seeker> absolutely
<Aasif> thanks ill check it out
<Aasif> wierdly its already on my machine.. never tried it
<Aasif> i usually use codelite
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<instoogentall> can anyone help with the power management on Plasma? I enjoy the fact that some programs are able to suppress it, but is it possible to still make the screen lock and turn off after some time, even if ktorrent for example is running?
<hangar18> hey guys i'm trying to get latte dock started and i've forgotten how. i've had it once before and i can't get it back up and running. i've installed the backports for it and now i just need some help with getting it onto my desktop
<Camilovesky> Hello, can someone tell me what do I need in requirments for kubuntu 18.04?
<coolAyanami> Camilovesky: requirements?
<Camilovesky> how many ram memory etc ;)
<coolAyanami> Camilovesky: Here are the system requirements: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Camilovesky> 10x
<Aasif> libgl1-mesa-dev
<Aasif> installed it
<Aasif> and now after i reboot can only see a mouse pointer
<Aasif> it froze before getting to the login screen
<phoenix_firebrd> Aasif: can a dev package cause suck a think?
<phoenix_firebrd> *such
<Aasif> i donno
<Aasif> dev packages have drivers too right?
<phoenix_firebrd> Aasif: have tried after removing that package?
<Aasif> yope
<Aasif> dint work
<Aasif> was i right?
<Aasif> suppose there are two packages aPackage and aPackage-dev
<phoenix_firebrd> Aasif: I dont know, may be it might have pulled a driver as a dependency
<Aasif> if i install aPackage-dev it will also install aPackage right
<Aasif> yea that might be the case
<Aasif> but i dont have any dedicated gpu
<Aasif> its just INTEL HD 620
<phoenix_firebrd> Aasif: let me check the dependency of the libgl1-mesa-dev package
<Aasif> cool thanks
<Aasif> i also lost the window manager when i ran sdl demo program
<Aasif> after a fresh install of kubuntu
<Aasif> SDL 2.0
<Aasif> but other projects that were built on top of sdl like pygame worked fine
<phoenix_firebrd> Aasif: I see no package other than dev package as a dependency. Do you see any error message during boot?
<Aasif> unfortunately no
<phoenix_firebrd> Aasif: also can you see the login screen?
<Aasif> the kubuntu logo appeared , then black screen came up and all i can see is mouse
<phoenix_firebrd> Aasif: can you open a tty?
<Aasif> yea
<phoenix_firebrd> Aasif: can you try deleting the .xauthority file in your home and then restart your system?
<phoenix_firebrd> home folder I mean
<Aasif> hm?
<Aasif> home folder?
<Aasif> you mean ~/.xauthority
<phoenix_firebrd> Aasif: ya
<Aasif> alright
<Aasif> can i know what that library is used for?
<Aasif> opengl?
<phoenix_firebrd> Aasif: graphics
<phoenix_firebrd> Aasif: which one?
<Aasif> libgl1-mesa-dev
<phoenix_firebrd> Aasif: graphics library for development
<phoenix_firebrd> !mesa
<Aasif> phoenix_firebrd, doesnt seem to work..
<Aasif> do you know how to reconfigure packages
<Aasif> dpkg --reconfigure not working
<phoenix_firebrd> Aasif: can you paste the output of sudo journalctl -n 100 using any paste service?
<Aasif> heh
<Aasif> i purged the package
<Aasif> now its working
<phoenix_firebrd> Aasif: strange
<Aasif> lol
<Aasif> what does journalctl  do?
<phoenix_firebrd> Aasif: show you system logs
<Aasif> ooh
<Aasif> is there no way i can use that package now?
<phoenix_firebrd> Aasif: wont you need the libgl1-mesa-dev for development?
<Aasif> yea.. thats the point.. should i try to reinstall it?
<Aasif> or maybe change prefix and compile again.. wierd tho
<phoenix_firebrd> Aasif: since now you know how to go back to normal if something happens, you should install the package restart the system and see if it boots normally. If it does not boot properly, you should open a tty, run the command "sudo journalctl -n 100" too see for any relevant error messages
<phoenix_firebrd> try to see if you can get a hint of whats wrong from the log
<Aasif> im not good with dealing those errors.. ill just paste it here
<Aasif> or maybe ill try
<Aasif> phoenix_firebrd, can you suggest a good c++ ide?
<Aasif> someone else here said. kdevelop but i find codelite more easier
<Aasif> something that just works and good enough for production
<phoenix_firebrd> Aasif: have you tried, kdevelop? if that not you want then try Qt creator and eclipse. I love qt creator and next to that is kdevelop
<Aasif> isnt qt creator focused on qt
<Aasif> i have this student license copy of clion but its just too slow.. always busy working its own stuff out
<phoenix_firebrd> Aasif: then try kdevelop or eclipse
<Aasif> can i pick it up easily?
<Aasif> i dont know cmake tho
<Aasif> eclipse was nice.. but clion is better than that.. ill try to learn kdevelop then
<Aasif> one thing.. why do u prefer qt creator over kdevelop
<phoenix_firebrd> Aasif: I develop application using QT framework and Qt creator is the best one for that
<phoenix_firebrd> Aasif: for developing kde applications kdevelop is the best
<Aasif> for something out of kde like games?
<Aasif> i cant even figure out how to change the color scheme for kdevelop
<phoenix_firebrd> Aasif: Other than the ones I told you, I have only used visual studio. But many of the people like eclipse.
<Aasif> i have VS but i like to develop on linux.. as far as eclipse goes clion is bettter but they both run on jvm..
<Aasif> ill just stick to kdevelop then
<Aasif> if i cant keep up then fall back to codelite
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<dimitris_> hello guys
<dimitris_> I'm on kubuntu 18.04 and lately I'm not able to shutdown my pc
<dimitris_> It always reboots
<dimitris_> I know this a reported bug(kernel issue actually) but what can I do to power it off?
<dimitris_> I can't keep it on all day long
<valorie> how are you shutting it down, dimitris_?
<valorie> you can set it so that the power button doesn't shut it down (for some reason) -- perhaps that is set by mistake?
<valorie> easy way to check: alt+space will bring up krunner, then type power and choose power management
<dimitris_> I have tried both from the application launcher and the terminal
<dimitris_> I think the only solution is to suspend
<valorie> dimitris_: did you read what I wrote above?
<valorie> it might be a setting which you can change
<phoenix_firebrd> valorie: that setting affects this command too? "sudo shutdown -h now" ?
<valorie> hmmm, I wouldn't think so, but I don't know for sure
<phoenix_firebrd> dimitris_: is that kernel bug related to acpi?
<dimitris_> phoenix_firebrd: I don't know
<phoenix_firebrd> dimitris_: you could always use a kernel version that does not have this bug
<dimitris_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1760110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1760110 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel 4.15.0-13.14 reboots instead of powering off (when on battery) on HP Spectre x360 ae-000x" [Medium,Confirmed]
<phoenix_firebrd> dimitris_: so why not use 4.15?
<phoenix_firebrd> dimitris_: until the bug gets fixed
<dimitris_> phoenix_firebrd: but the 4.15 is the one with the problem
<dimitris_> and I read somewhere else that 4.16 is affected too
<phoenix_firebrd> dimitris_: but comment #7 says otherwise
<dimitris_> Ubuntu kernel 4.15.0-12 HAS this problem
<dimitris_> I'm on a different minor version but I have it too
<phoenix_firebrd> dimitris_: whats your kernel version?
<dimitris_> 4.15.0-22
<phoenix_firebrd> dimitris_: can you try 4.15.0-10.11
<phoenix_firebrd> dimitris_: or any minor build previous of 4.15.0-10.11
<Roey> hello!  My dmesg output is full of messages of the form "[2396418.770521] hpet1: lost 478 rtc interrupts"  How do I fix this??
#kubuntu 2018-06-10
<Guest40087> hi all
<Wiz> hi. I have problems with Kubuntu 18.04. The live USB was crashing after a few time, I tried with "nomodeset" and it was working (I gave a nvidia GTX 1050m gpu). I upgraded my 17.10 kubuntu on my pc to 18.04 and the system won't start. nomodeset gives the same result. I can switch to another windo (ctrl+alt+f2) and logon in text mode, I updated, tried removing nvidia, reinstalling drivers, and always the same, no graphics display.
<Wiz> nouveau drivers won't work either
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<break19> is there not a netboot for kubuntu, or just use the ubuntu image for that? My system doesnt get along with my usb keyboard, OR my TV-turned-monitor until it's past the POST stage, so I'd rather be able to just add this to my existing grub2 (i'm currently using fedora, and am going to try (k)ubuntu to see if civ5-native works there. it doesnt here)
<break19> I've preferred KDE to gnome for a long time. like.. back when gnome was just still gnome-panel :P
<Aasif> how to use custom include paths in cmake/kdevelop
<Guest72448> ciaooooo
<gianni__> ciaooo
<gianni__> list
<BluesKaj> !list | gianni__
<ubottu> gianni__: BluesKaj: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> !it | gianni__
<ubottu> gianni__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<anqxyr> hey, maybe somebody can help me with this
<anqxyr> not always, but more often than not, when I launch a game via steam, my task bar gets "frozen", and only shows the windows and time as they were when the game was launched
<anqxyr> closing the game fixes it, relaunching it sends it back to the first "freeze"
<DranikProgrammer> I suppose most people just auto-connect here because of using Konversation :)
<phoenix_firebrd> anqxyr: hi
<anqxyr> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> anqxyr: it happens to me too
<phoenix_firebrd> anqxyr: when I launch long dark game the screen freezes.
<phoenix_firebrd> anqxyr: what I do is i use alt+tab and the desktop comes back, what you see as frozen is not the desktop, but actually the frozen game window, when you wait for sometime with the frozen window, it will load after sometime
<anqxyr> nah, this happened with windowed games
<anqxyr> the game itself works fine
<anqxyr> other programs work fine
<anqxyr> the toolbar "works", but doesn't update
<anqxyr> so if I click on some place in it, it'll open the program I clicked on as it should, but not necessarily the one that was show to be on toolbar in that place
<phoenix_firebrd> I do like this, first lauch the game, game freezes, I press alt+tab, I can see the desktop, then I switch to the frozen game, I see hdd led activity, I wait for sometime, then game loads
<phoenix_firebrd> anqxyr: does this happen with any non steam games?
<anqxyr> I don't have any to try
<phoenix_firebrd> anqxyr: 0 ad?
 * anqxyr shrugs
<anqxyr> I'll find something and try it later
<anqxyr> have to go now, sorry
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<vegii> Hi. My inegrated audio is damaged, so I've been using some crappy PCI soundcard for the last couple of months and I recently found an old but possibly less crappy Creative SoundBlaster live. I've seen it listed in the PCI devices section in hardinfo, but I couldn't get audio output, as if it wasn't recognized although it seemed to use the kernel module snd_emu10kx. I just rebooted and I can no longer see it in hardinfo, so I'll reseat the PCI card, brb...
<vegii> oh, that's all that was needed
<vegii> A good rubbing with some isopropyl alcohol on the PCI connector and reseating
<vegii> It's very cool that it just works and it's even used by default. Thanks :)
<Hg200> using 16.04.4 LTS, i've got a strange bug that wasn't there last time i booted up. i have two panels, one on bottom and one on the left. the left-side panel has windows go under it instead of next to it. i can move it to the right, or i can have the windows go over instead, or it can hide, but it refuses to do 'always visible' properly on the left side.
<Hg200> all the stuff i found searching is hella old; like from 2008 to like 2015 at latest.
<Hg200> the thing is i haven't updated anything before having this happen that i noticed
<valorie> Hg200: you might look in ~/.config or ~/.local and see if you can find the file that controls that
<valorie> they are just text files and can be edited
<valorie> vegii: good to hear some alcohol was the cure
<valorie> that sometimes isn't the case in life
<valorie> :-)
<Hg200> valorie: ah, thanks
<Hg200> i was just having our weekly D&D game so i wasn't checking irc when you replied
<Hg200> ..i need to open up the config files i guess and mess with it. i'd swear i've had this issue before and fixed it but that was years ago and a different version
<valorie> they aren't too much trouble to edit
<valorie> easier than when they were in ~/.kde
<valorie> but sometimes you have to hunt in both config and local
#kubuntu 2019-06-03
<Eric_Adams> I've been running 19.10 for about 10 days with no issues. I'm not in love with the new libinput touchpad settings but otherwise it is fantastic.
<Oderus> hi all. having an issue with kglobalaccel5 crashing on each boot. It gives me a crash window, and developer information, but not a bug report button, as it is greyed out. I have posted the information and a screenshot at the following address, if anyone is able to take a look. https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/75513-Global-Shortcuts
<valorie> hi Oderus, I looked, but it's nothing I know about
<valorie> however, you might get more help in #kde during euro-working hours
<Oderus> valorie: thank you
<felinuxs> hola alguien en el chat
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> si
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<steveire> I have a usb drive that I *can* use with my old laptop. I have plugged it into my new laptop and it can't seem to access the external drive. Here's dmesg and fdisk -l : https://pastebin.com/ewWKcxTn Any tips?
<steveire> I have a usb drive that I *can* use with my old laptop. I have plugged it into my new laptop and it can't seem to access the external drive. Here's dmesg, fdisk -l and lsusb : https://pastebin.com/kvUC586Y Any tips?
<steveire> Sorry, didn't mean to write that twice.
<BluesKaj> steveire, run sudo fdisk -l, find the drive in the list then run sudo mount/ dev/sdX, X being the letter assigned to the drive
<BluesKaj> correction, sudo mount /dev/sdX,
<steveire> BluesKaj: See my fdisk -l output in the paste.
<steveire> It doesn't seem to be there.
<BluesKaj> too much info, no need for dmesg
<steveire> dmesg shows that the kernel is using usb-storage.
<steveire> but something somewhere is going wrong.
<BluesKaj> no matter, looks like the drive is /dev/sdb
<BluesKaj> and crossposting the same question between channels is frowned upon
<BluesKaj> altho #ubuntu is more likely to give you an answer than here due to number of users
<steveire> BluesKaj: sdb is my built-in drive.
<steveire> I'll see if any info comes from #ubuntu..
<BluesKaj> then what dsa?
<BluesKaj> is sda?
<BluesKaj> it's a ssd I bet
<steveire> Trying a reboot
<steveire> Rebooting with the device already connected and the device shows up as sdc. Migrating files now.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @valorie, Hi Valorie! It would! But my father would freak if I came every 6 months and upgraded his computer. Nothing rational. Just plain rustyness. 😉
<Guest85756> Hello
<agasgdnasg> hello?
<agasgdnasg> how do I turn off history in Kubuntu?
<agasgdnasg> I can not find any info on search engines about it
<Oderus> hi. I am trying to remove a few custom global shortcuts, but each time i try it says they are active and can't be removed. I ahve tried setting the shortcut to no key combonation but the same result. Does anyone know how to remove a global shortcut or deactivate one? global shortcuts has been crashing consistently each time i log in since i set it up, so i wish to remove all of the ones i added manually.(a serries of 5)
<IrcsomeBot> GARY2508 was added by: GARY2508
<IrcsomeBot> <GARY2508> (Photo, 1035x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/anh0sG28/file_15686.jpg hi
<jacky> matrix would be better, they said
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> You don't have enough admins on the telegram side. And a bot like daysanbox is useful.
<Oderus> hi everyone... everytime i log in, kglobalaccel5 crashes. how could i fix this? All the info I have on the crash is posted at the following link.. no one seems to have any idea. https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/75513-Global-Shortcuts
<linkpuff> hey
#kubuntu 2019-06-04
<Blimpo> hi all, i just installed the kubuntu-desktop package and prefer it over my original ubuntu installation. i'd like to get rid of old ubuntu/gnome files for a more "pure" kubuntu install, any way to do that short of reinstalling a new kubuntu install? i'd rather not lose all my documents and settings i've already made in my kubuntu install
<Eric_Adams> Blimpo: You could always make a backup of your home folder and copy it in back to a fresh install of Kubuntu. There will be some Ubuntu cruft in there but it should retain your KDE settings as well.
<Eric_Adams> Otherwise you probably will have to remove some things by hand. I'll actually test that in a VM to see what happens. I'm curious to know now.
<Blimpo> thanks
<Blimpo> Eric_Adams someone threw this python script at me and it seems to have done the trick https://github.com/aysiu/purebuntu
<Eric_Adams> Blimpo: Ah, that's very cool. Thanks for sharing.
<lordievader> Good morning
<u25th_engineer__> anybody>
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mrrobot> hi
<spg983> Serbia
<ankit> help
<IrcsomeBot1> TerranceFusco904 was added by: TerranceFusco904
<IrcsomeBot1> <TerranceFusco904> (Photo, 1059x543) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/bhLOQTeM/file_15699.jpg hi
<mparillo> Spam ^^^^
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Hello guys! I am trying to have an appimage start. it always shows me this, I click "yes", then the application starts. No menu entry appears. On manual start after reboot, the same thing happens again.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/gt0IhQ90/file_15713.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> What am I doing wrong?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> That is on Kubuntu 18.04.2 by the way.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> on my other installs of Kubuntu 18.04, it works just fine.
<OerHeks> chmod +x ./*.AppImage perhaps
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> What does that do?
<OerHeks> make it executable, you can do this from kate too
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Ah! I did this through dolphin. It starts. It just does not integrate with the system.
<Kyoku> I left a box powered on at the full disk encryption prompt and then came back later and it was at the main login prompt - nobody else knows the disk encryption password so how could this happen?
#kubuntu 2019-06-05
<wave_phenomena> wait do people use this
<wave_phenomena> is this a thing
<Kyoku> well, i asked a question over three hours ago
<Kyoku> and you are the only person to tlak since
<Kyoku> so.. i guess not
<IrcsomeBot1> zparihar was added by: zparihar
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> I've been on the Neon group for 2 years, but never really realized there is a Kubuntu group!
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> Glad to be here
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> I wanted to ask a question, for Kubntu 18.04 running Plasma 5.12.7
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> Has anybody successfully setup 4 Monitors using 2 ATI cards on Plasma 5.12 before? … I'm getting a weird error of a non-right-clickable desktop on the 4th screen (sometimes alternates between 3rd screen as well)
<keithzg-M> Closest I've done is 3 monitors with 1 AMD card, sorry
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> I don't think its a driver issue.  I think it s a Plasma Issue... though could be Xorg?  But I'd have to try a few other DE's to test... but this is my workstation...
<lordievader> Good morning
<Muckmuckb4500> I apologize if this is the wrong place to ask...Is Debian Jessie end of Life????
<jpoeta2>  Hi guys I've built a PC for the first time. Before I had an iMac. I've noticed my new built is loud all the time even when just surfing the web. Any ideas of it's possible to regulate the noise.
<diogenes_> jpoeta2, look in bios for fan control.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot1> patricia1553 was added by: patricia1553
<IrcsomeBot1> <patricia1553> (Photo, 1077x559) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ENwpYtrN/file_15730.jpg hi
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @BluesKaj, Hi Blueskaj!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Hi everybody!
<Eric_Adams> Hi Phil
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Hi Eric!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> The Kubuntu support group is too empty!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> I hoped I could answer some questions and learn from reading conversations of others.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> 😉
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> @Linuxophil, i guess we gotta spread the word 😉  … I just joined yesterday
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> My father will be in here from next week on. New to Linux and Kubuntu! 😊
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> I've also not really experienced many issues with 18.04 yet... maybe thats why people aren't looking for support? LOL!
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> @Linuxophil, Nice!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> You don't by any chance know somebody who could setup and support a  backports ppa for Kubtun 18.04 to catch all the former Win7 users when Win7 is EOL in january?
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> I have 37 members of my family been using Kubuntu and Ubuntu and Linux Mint for the last 11 years
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @zparihar, That's wonderful!
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> @Linuxophil, yeah... its been really easy too.... I only help them when their Printer toner runs out now, LOL
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @zparihar, LOL! Yep. very different from Win10!
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> @Linuxophil, I don't understand how or what you mean that supporting a Backport PPA for Kubuntu will help?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> But I guess supporting the OS you use is always easier...
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> @Linuxophil, I use Kubuntu.  But supporting Linux Mint or Ubuntu hasn't been an issue... because I never really needed to support anyone
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> @zparihar, To catch the Win 7 users... we need Marketing Dollars
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> I'm planning on becoming a Billionaire within the next few years, so I'll donate Marketing dollars 😉
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @zparihar, Well, Win7 users will look for a distro with a windows-ish paradigm and an all GUI tool set. They will for instance not want to use the command line for updating and installing programs. Discover in Plasma 5.12 is far too buggy. In 5.16 I hear good things...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @zparihar, Actually, we just need current plasma on an LTS base... (and NOT Neon)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> It is hard for me to recommend someone Kubuntu atm. Too many paper cuts still in Plasma 5.12. But not in 5.16. But that will run out of support in 9 months...
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> @Linuxophil, I just came back to Kubuntu from using NEON for the past 2 years.  I wouldn't suggest Neon to the Public nor would I suggest using the latest KDE Plasma.  Don't get me wrong... I loved nerding out with NEON.  But, unfortuneatly, too many bugs and mini regressions for my main workstation.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @zparihar, My thoughts exactly.
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> How do you know about 5.16 though... it hasn't been released....
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> I've been using KDE since 2.2...LOL exposed my age!  I was 19 when it came out
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> The ex-Win7-users need the user friendlyness of Kubuntu with the usability of current Plasma. Ideally a ppa with just the latest point releases of each plasma iteration. That would be a distro I would love to recommend to everybody and use myself!
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> and my experience has been, for the best KDE experience, don't use the latest one.  We depend on the public to report bugs and regressions on the latest features of KDE
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @zparihar, I agree. I am never talking about the .1-releases.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> But 5.16 will be a plasma LTS if I am informed correctly.
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> I think 18.04 is the best we can do for now.  I understand what you mean about papercuts... at least they are small... but it has been the most stable one for me.   … Unfortunately with the QT Basethat Kubuntu 18.04 is on  (i think that was the dependency) , we cannot get a newer version of Plasma past 5.12. … I'm currently on 5.12.7, i'm not sure what is taking 5.12.8 so long though?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @zparihar, Usability and Productivity report by u/pointystick.
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> @Linuxophil, I don't believe that to be the case... I was wondering that, but there has been no mention.
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> @zparihar, i remember KDE team made an announcement way before 5.12 was released saying that it would be LTS
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> and the LTS release coincided with the 18.04 release...
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> so my educated GUESS would be 5.18 LTS with 20.04 … But lets not start rumorus 😉
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> We'd have to ask Aaron on the NEON channel though
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @zparihar, I seem to remember that Rick Mills hinted that it would be possible to backport QT as well if somebody would be capable of puttign in the time...
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> @Linuxophil, That would be amazing
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @zparihar, I think the same.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @zparihar, Yeah. Unfortunately I have no way of doing that.
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> the nex question would be, which Plasma would we focus on?
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> I found that 5.13.5 was more stable than 5.14.0
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> thats when I realized, that I couldn't continue to upgrade and expect to work smoothly
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> Kubuntu needs more money...... larger team, larger marketing dollars, etc...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Kubuntu seems to be the largest/most important Distro with the Plasma desktop. I think the KDE project would be well served to maybe extend the cooperation...
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> If I do rock it in my business... I'll be injecting capital into the KDE community
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> I've built my career on Linux... my business is based on it... and the KDE desktop has been my biggest tool for 18 years now...
<dps> hello all
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @zparihar, Cool! What work do you do?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @dps, Hello dps! Welcome to our group!
#kubuntu 2019-06-06
<lordievader> Good morning
<P-Chan> Seems like defaulting to having people join #kubuntu with Konversation just causes lots of people in chat for no reason (and nothing meaningful from it).  Seems like a channel bookmark or something might have been more advantageous.  #my2cents
#kubuntu 2019-06-07
<terorie> Hey, I'd like to gvfs mount my disks on 18.10 over CLI. Just like mounting disks in Dolphin. However, gio mount aborts with "Not authorized to perform operation" :(
<terorie> I did some research and it hinted me at PolicyKit, but I honestly have no idea what to do
<terorie> Does anyone have an idea?
<terorie> Also, it's SSH, with no X server running if that matters
<terorie> Solution was to use udisksctl instead of gvfs! Works now, udisksctl mount -b /dev/sde1
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> @Linuxophil, https://bubbles.io
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @zparihar, Nice!
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> 😉
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> Spinning up and down Linux Dev/Test Environments for Enterprise ogranizations
<lordievader> Good morning
<OficineRobotica> is there a way of making my laptop apply the same performance settings when operating on battery as when in charge? i mean that temporarly. there is a big performance diference when editing videos when plaiyng the kdenlive timeline
<saam> x
<mparillo> I assume you have tried System Settings > Power Management > Energy Saving > On Battery tab?
<krytarik> They've timed out about 1.5 hours ago.
<nsnzero> well wishes to everyone
<azx> I want to add a repository to my list, i am going to modify /etc/apt/sources.list
<azx> and add the repo at the bottom
<azx> is this a good idea?
<azx> i'm using kubuntu 18.04, how can i learn the codeword used for this release?
<azx> 'artful', 'zesty', 'yakkety', 'xenial', 'trusty', 'stretch', 'jessie', or 'wheezy'
<diogenes_> azx, i'd say a PPA would be more sefa.
<azx> the reason i am adding a repository is so that i may sudo apt-get update and get new versions of this software, as opposed to downloading the .deb and manually upgrading it every time
<azx> i'm trying to become proficient in linux for every day use, and am not sure if i'm doing things correctly
<azx> PPA? from ubuntu
<azx> i'm trying to get the latest virtualbox software and have it update
<diogenes_> yes PPA.
<azx> Thanks, will look into PPA
<azx> :D
<azx> if i can recall correctly, that is an official ubuntu repository ?
<azx> please excuse my ignorance
<diogenes_> there are a lot of PPAs
<azx> So if i understand correctly, PPAs are repositories maintained by maintainers, through launchpad
<azx> and i'm sure there is some level of validation that goes into a PPA, however a repository can be anything
<azx> And kubuntu 18.04 would be 'bionic'
<azx> I've found a 3rd party PPA for virtualbox https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/virtualbox.org_contrib?dist=bionic
<diogenes_> very good.
<azx> after setting up key and repo, sudo apt-get update gives me this error: N: Skipping acquire of configured file 'non-free/binary-i386/Packages' as repository 'http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian bionic InRelease' doesn't support architecture 'i386'
<azx> but i don't have 32bit os installed
<azx> so why is it trying to grab that file?
<valorie> azx: sounds like a poorly set-up PPA
<valorie> one of the beauties of using PPAs is that you can purge them
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<valorie> with ppa-purge
<valorie> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.2.18-dfsg-2~ubuntu18.04.5 (bionic), package size 16652 kB, installed size 77065 kB
<valorie> so you need newer than Version 5.2.18? azx
<azx> ubottu: how can i find out the exact name of the <repository-name>/<subdirectory>
<ubottu> azx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<azx> valorie:
<azx> damn I pingd a bot
<azx> i also have keys for the ppa how can i remove them
<azx> do the keys just verify the authenticity of the package/
<azx> sudo ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<azx> thanks guys! i'm learning more and more about managing my kubuntu :)
<azx> what's the difference between sudo rm -i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/PPA_Name.list and ppa-purge ppa: aside from a shorter command and remembering the path name?
<azx> Ah, i see it removes the packages associated with the ppa as well
<valorie> azx: yes, the keys just verify
<valorie> no need to remove them
<valorie> ubottu is a bot, but I'm a human woman
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> :-)
 * valorie will not comment on that
<azx> Thanks!
<azx> still getting same issue as 3rd party ppa: N: Skipping acquire of configured file 'contrib/binary-i386/Packages' as repository 'https://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian bionic InRelease' doesn't support architecture 'i386'
<azx> i wonder why it's trying to grab i386 :/
<azx> and i don't think bionic is mentioned in it's supported dist
<azx> oo apparently i can [arch=amd64]
<IrcsomeBot> Swift110 was added by: Swift110
<azx> ROOT CAUSE : Google dropped support for 32-bit Chrome on Linux triggering an error when updating apt in 64-bit systems (with multi arch enabled) ... details here :
<azx> dang
<azx> chrome borked my system
<azx> but i have nothing in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<azx> this is the solution i have found: https://askubuntu.com/questions/741410/skipping-acquire-of-configured-file-main-binary-i386-packages-as-repository-x
<azx> the solution is to modify /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list but my /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory is empty
#kubuntu 2019-06-08
<valorie> azx: I would ppa-purge that PPA
<valorie> sounds like a very badly configured one
<valorie> or backup and reinstall if it is as bad as you say
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup
<tacomaster> I am running kubuntu 19.04 on a system with a gtx 1070. I have the 418.56 driver installed and in games it seems like I do not have any screen tearing. When I am in kde and browsing the web I feel that i get quite a bit of screen tearing and just seeing if there was something I can do?
<diogenes_> tacomaster, nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceCompositionPipeline = On }"
<tacomaster> If you don't mind can you please explain what this is actually doing?
<tacomaster> Does this have any affect on video peformance or anything like that?
<diogenes_> enabling compositing pipeline
<tacomaster> diogenes_: Thank you. I found an docuemnt explaining this.
<tacomaster> diogenes_: That killed one of my monitors?
<diogenes_> reboot
<jswift> send us some metals. we will do art.
<Alexfrench> hello all
<rijad> hi alexfrench
<rijad> first time I see someone write in something in this channel
<Alexfrench> really ?
<Alexfrench> when was the last time you came here ?
<Alexfrench> myself not for a few days
<rijad> probably a week ago or something
<rijad> i always autojoin this channel but nobody ever writes something in here so i just ignore it mostly
<acheronuk> activity in here is a bit sporadic
<Alexfrench> it is the same everywhere i am on others channels
<Alexfrench> you can consider everything is fine on kubuntu so nobody have problems lol
<rijad> not all channels are dead empty. The ##linux channel is pretty active, ##news is active, ##chat, #anime
<M_aD> rijad: there was some activity since the last 3 days.
 * M_aD is logged in 24/7
<acheronuk> all chat is logged on https://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Alexfrench> yes it depends
<Alexfrench> shower time i'll come back
<M_aD> maybe it's better to go to the offtopic channel, dunno how strict they are here
<runnicd> Plasma breaks when I try on different themes. By 'break' I mean the default theme won't load back correctly anymore. Anyone can help me?
<IrcsomeBot> <JJ_4884> Hi.
<IrcsomeBot> <JJ_4884> Anybody here testing Wayland?
<Guest19026> hello
#kubuntu 2019-06-09
<pinkboots> Master Manipulators - https://www.bitchute.com/video/jDIm1UwUAZlk/ - here's a top rabbi telling it like it is.
<mygirlyshoes> hello
<mygirlyshoes> Master Manipulators - antitraitors.com - https://www.bitchute.com/video/jDIm1UwUAZlk/ - Rabbi Kook finally tells it like it is.
<OerHeks> no please, do not spam @ #freenode
<Eickmeyer> Not even the same IP every time. :/
<brave-girl> Rabbi Cohen Reveals the Jewish Plans for America: https://www.bitchute.com/video/QWksykdbdqrr/
<swift110-phone__> Sup
<bork> I have two pcs and two monitors. I use pc#1 with both monitors most of the time, but have connected pc#2 to the smallest monitor using a VGA cable (whereas pc#1 is connected to the same monitor using DVI) so that I can just click the 'source' button on the monitor to switch between the two input sources and therefore the two pcs. My question is this: Can I get kubuntu (running on pc#1, the one connected to both monitors) to automatically
<bork> detect that it now only has access to a single monitor and adjust behavior automatically?
<bork> I'm not even sure if this is possible (that the monitor actually tells the pcs that it switches input source) or whether it's ubuntu itself, KDE or something else that would have to deal with this.
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Good morning folks
<tammykay> Imprison Those Who Expose the Lies of History: https://www.bitchute.com/video/h8C8zLukpyTS/ (When history comes to you forced by law, one thing is sure. It’s a lie.)
#kubuntu 2020-06-01
<ruslan_856> Привет)
<user|75529> Hey I need a bit of help with my installation.
<user|75529> When I get to over 50% there is a fatal error saying that grub cannot be installed on drive sda which I did not try to install Kubuntu to. I set the target drive as sdc
<user|75529> Ive looked it up but can't seem to figure it out
<user|75529> Any ideas?
<user|75529> Welp
<valorie> weird
<alpha_predator> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <akaatsukhi> How to get plasma 5.19 beta on kubuntu 20...well I tried backports but nothing seems to work.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @akaatsukhi, 5.19 is not buildable on 20.04 as it requires a non LTS version of Qt
<cybercat> Is there anyone online and can help me?
<oerheks> .
<angel_> Hello, I'm issuing a problem with playing vidoes. Whenever I'm trying to play multiple videos one by one with VLC, It would stop working and won't even start but I can see it's process on $top and it's icon on system tray
<angel_> a screenshot for making it more clear: https://ibb.co/KrwNPRB
<somekool> certainly the wrong place to submit a bug report angel_
<somekool> it could be VLC related and IRC conversation will get lost
<oerheks> somekool,  why the wrong place?
<angel_> It's not bug report, I need support with this. It's certainly not VLC bug but it's related for Kubuntu
<somekool> ok then, please ignore me
<oerheks> angel_, is it the repo package, or snap vlc?
<oerheks> snap gives newer versions, AFAIK
<angel_> repo, I've tried to removing every vlc files and installing again from Discover, but still same issue. Kubuntu is updated also
<oerheks> Focal still gives 3.09 , https://snapcraft.io/vlc gives 3.0.10 with some nasty bugfixes..
<angel_> and when I play a video with another multimedia application, vlc would open up but I can't navigate in vlc but in that other application
<angel_> I installed VLC from Snap and it's working fine now and tnx! BUT NEW ISSUE! and this one should be for Kubuntu for sure, after every file a vlc icon would appear in tray and it won't go, now I have 5 vlc icon down here ...
<oerheks> logout/login, would fix that cruft i guess
<oerheks> or find all instances of vlc in top/htop and kill them
<angel_> I have to do it everyday after playing a file? No that won't work ... In System Tray Settings I have multiple vlc also!
<oerheks> it is a left over from your old vlc
<angel_> and no instance in $top
<angel_> let me reboot so ...
<angel_> my vlc problem is solved for now, thank you!
<oerheks> yay
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hello all
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> hello … anyone here using Thinkpad T450?
<kajair> hi i want to make /boot/grub/grub.cfg changes permanently. i cant install grub-customizer in my kubuntu 18 even i tried .deb file. how can i change grub settings permanently? i want to use lower version kernel instead of latest kernel. i purged last kernel but it still detects in update-grub program.
<kajair> and this is my grub-customizer error :
<kajair> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g7rJzbChwg/
<kajair> its done by using apt purge linux-modules-5.3.*
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> hello  … anyone here using thinkpad t450? … i just curious, why my kubuntu 20.04 in my thinkpad, the trackpoint movement not like on windows. in linux just elementary os feel near same like windows … anybody can help?
<mocalvao> hi there
<mocalvao> I have an Anker SoundCore 2 bluetooth speaker, which I am able to use seamlessly to listen movies, music, videos, etc, paired to my desktop, which uses Kubuntu 20.4 focal fossa.
<mocalvao> However, I am not able to use its microphone. Any suggestions?
<mocalvao> Is anybody out there?
<jukebohi> how do I get menu bars back to the programs?
<jukebohi> I want the textual menus back. My kubuntu went into some weird state of no panel at all, so I tried to recreate the panel. No luck. Then after reboot I notice that the menu bar is _above_ the area where the window can be dragged from and I removed it and now end result is that zero programs have a menu and it cannot even be invoked by pressing the Alt-key.
<jukebohi> and now LibreOffice will not respond to Ctrl-h at all
<jukebohi> so I've lost the ability to replace stuff in LibreOffice
<jukebohi> I gonna reboot to see if that fixes the Ctrl-H not working. Back in a couple of minutes
<jukebohi> back
<jukebohi> also another great downgrade to the user experience is that LibreOffice loses all Untitled documents. I guess some bright one decided to keep those in /tmp/ when for years they were kept in somewhere in the /home/dir
<jukebohi> *upon reboot
<jukebohi> seems this laptop is full of sabotage. No CTRL-H in LibreOffice
<jukebohi> so so much for working..
<jukebohi> right-clicking in FireFox stopped working
<jukebohi> this laptop has nothing but problems
<jukebohi> ctrl-n stopped working in FireFox. Alt-key does not bring up the textual menu
<jukebohi> I guess the vandal that has messed up this machine is having a real fun time
<jukebohi> so, reboot and see if the "bugs" go away
<RoeyMecoMeco> hi
<RoeyMecoMeco> why does chromium-browser keep core dumping on me?
#kubuntu 2020-06-02
<oerheks> yay
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ?
<Wenz> Hi
<Wenz> I have a security related doubt
<Wenz> Is it wise to use the only account on our PC ( Kubuntu ) ?
<Wenz> ie, the account with admin powers
<Wenz> can websites see our user name and system name ?
<slaanesh_> hi
<slaanesh_> i need help by kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> Hallo people...is anzbody know how to solve the problem with unetbootin? Under KUbuntu 20.04....chrck the screen...it's wrote that the packages not possible to install...and some packages was broken...WHAT R F...K ? I don't understand how, what... please need your help
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/MufcoQOm/file_31012.jpg
<oerheks> GalantGTR please run updates properly; sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade # and reboot
<slaanesh_> sorry is here the help for kubuntu or not
<slaanesh_> and give it annacoument for using this help channel
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> @oerheks, Yeap...wait a sec.
<slaanesh_> i ask why never answer me here.
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> @slaanesh_, What kind of help do u need????
<Guest39324> Good morning
<oerheks> ask your real question, wait and see?
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> @oerheks, Nothing...the same notification like before
<slaanesh_> okay thanks
<Guest39324> slaanesh_: This is a volunteer channel. People got lifes beside IRC. Sometimes questions get lost in the noise.
<slaanesh_> first i have under kubuntu a problem with my sound
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> @oerheks, I can't believe that it's happened because of wrong packages...
<Guest39324> GalantGTR: qt4 sounds like it is an old package or no longer maintained.
<slaanesh_> i used a pc monitor with hdmi
<slaanesh_> it came not sound about this boxes
<slaanesh_> i have stand the display audio on hdmi from the monitor.
<slaanesh_> not sound
<slaanesh_> what i can do?
<Guest39324> Is sound routed to the hdmi output?
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> @Guest39324, No...it's wrote that it's not possible to install them. And the last line is : not possible to correct the packages, its detected the broken packages...or something like that.
<Guest39324> (install `pavucontrol` to check.
<oerheks> libqtgui4 4.4.5.3 .... GalantGTR .. what kubuntu version is this?
<oerheks> sounds pretty old and EOL
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> @oerheks, 20.04
<slaanesh_> sorry iam a nobe what linux ago
<lordievader> Blegh, stupid nickserv timing out the login
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> @slaanesh_, What kind of PC u have...is that's a tower or notebook?
<slaanesh_> in terminal who is the order to see the version?
<oerheks> no it isn't. that would be 4.4.8.7
<slaanesh_> the version is 20.04 lts
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> @slaanesh_, Right!!!
<slaanesh_> what i shall doe?
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> @oerheks, How to update that librarys?
<slaanesh_> whats the name from the programm
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> @slaanesh_, Unetbootin...
<lordievader> slaanesh_: Have you checked your audio routing with `pavucontrol`?
<slaanesh_> how to start pavucontrol?
<lordievader> slaanesh_: Have you installed it? (if not: `sudo apt install pavucontrol` then simply run `pavucontrol` in a terminal or krunner)
<slaanesh_> its not avalible
<slaanesh_> did must i stalled
<slaanesh_> install
<slaanesh_> i have it
<slaanesh_> whats now
<lordievader> Open the program and check where the audio output is going to. And if that is the right output interface.
<slaanesh_> it is the right outout. it came not sound
<lordievader> It is not muted?
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> It could be that he had a system pc...and a specker on the front of the tower...and that's why he had a problem...I had the same with HP Prodesk
<lordievader> Else I'd check the receiving side.
<lordievader> GalantGTR: hence the comment to check where the audio was routed to ;)
<slaanesh_> doe you need my pc konfiguration, how the type of model from my motherboard? or graphic card?
<slaanesh_> my hdmi its going about this
<slaanesh_> i have a duol booot system withe kubuntu and windows.
<slaanesh_> on win i became sound about my monitor
<viewer|71> Hi, sorry for my english. i can't resolve my problem with deja-dup
<viewer|71> After fresh update to Kubuntu 18.04, i can't restore and make backups, deja-dup doesn't see the files
<lordievader> slaanesh_: If pavucontrol is reporting the sound is going to the hdmi output and it is not muted I'd say to problem does not lie with your computer.
<slaanesh_> whats wrong
<slaanesh_> why i have not sound?
<slaanesh_> can i send a picture from pavucontrol?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<slaanesh_> moment
<slaanesh_> its on uploading
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> So I just check...I have delete all reps that not in use anymore...I make an autoremove...reboot it all...and... nothing...how could it be???
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> (Photo, 677x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/TcK06rfQ/file_31013.jpg
<slaanesh_> did i must registration on imgur?
<slaanesh_> sorry guys thats i will note make. any other way to sent this file?
<slaanesh_> mtp:/Galaxy A5 (2017)/Card/DCIM/Camera/20200602_102532.jpg
<slaanesh_> or is that the link?
<slaanesh_> is that right
<slaanesh_> i must go on handy i leave the chat moment please
<lordievader> GalantGTR could you pastebin the output of `apt-cache policy unetbootin`?
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> @lordievader, Excuse me???
<slaanesh-2> Hi sorry iam back what i so for my sound problem? I
<slaanesh-2> What i so done my englush is not so good
<slaanesh-2> Or speak anyone german here?
<lordievader> GalantGTR, what is t he problem?
<lordievader> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<somekool> slaanesh-2: qt4 under 20.04 is .... hmm,...
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @GalantGTR, Qt4 does not exist in 20.04 repos. It has been removed from debian and ubuntu as it was obsolete upstream and could not be maintained or supported
<lordievader> GalantGTR, could you pastebin the output of `apt-cache policy unetbootin`, I'd like to know where your unetbootin comes from.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> PPAs that have things that depend on qt4 things should have either switched to qt5 builds or provided qt4 in their ppa
<joules> hi, i purged and reinstall pulseaudio
<joules> now i have no system try audio mixer
<joules> tray
<lordievader> That makes sense...
<joules> ?
<joules> I search, reinstalled other packages. tried a seperate account. I have audio, no mixer.
<joules> amazing how shit breaks
<lordievader> Ah, reinstalled. Read over that. Whoops
<joules> no one can tell!
<joules> i have audio, i have pulseaudio working fine. no volume controls. Huge mystery!
<joules> found it!
<joules> ok i have a tip before i install it.
<lordievader> Is phonon still installed and working?
<joules> "plasma-pa - Plasma 5 Volume controller" - PLEASE INCLUDE THE SEARCH TERMS MIXER AND PULSEAUDIO NOT EVERYONE WILL SEARCH FOR "pa" AND GET A MILLION HITS! FFS!
<joules> whats even more insane i have deja vu. since i have pro audio stuff. definately done this before.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <Kc0dxf> I can drag an icon from the application launcher menu and place it on the desktop but the widget handle is gone.  How do I get to the widget handle?
<loki_> Hello world
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hi
<IrcsomeBot> Sam Eaton - Isegoria was added by: Sam Eaton - Isegoria
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> @lordievader, I just want to make a bootable USB for install KUbuntu 20.04...than how can I do that if the packages are not available anymore...???
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> @RikMills, I just want to install the unetbootin...but do u know how???
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @GalantGTR, No I have never had need of it
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> @RikMills, Maybe u know the other tool to make a bootable USB???
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> I don't want to install windows because of that
<lordievader> GalantGtr we were trying to help you. But to do so I'd like to see the output of `apt-cache policy unetbootin`
#kubuntu 2020-06-03
<Etcius> Hi
<Etcius> has anyone tryed using Lutris as a way to get windows games on linux?
<Etcius> im wondering if its any good
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @Etcius, yup
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @Etcius, it is wonderful
<Etcius> sweet
<Etcius> im downloading it rn
<Etcius> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Are you new?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> If so, Welcome to the dark side! muahahah!
<Etcius> i am
<Etcius> at least to kubuntu
<Etcius> lmao
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Oh, i tought you were a ex-windows user or something like that
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> i was a ex-windows user and i havent used it for years lmao
<Etcius> well i did primarily use windows, for gaming but deff not new to linux
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Oh, that's cool!
<Etcius> lol how long you been using kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Just worry about having your drivers updated and the latest stable vulkan
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> uuh, im not using it rn
<Etcius> lmao true
<Etcius> ah alright
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> I used it for years
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> and im planning to come back
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> great distro, very stable
<Etcius> and im using a killer chip for wifi so its lovely when they release drivers only for windows
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> oh
<Etcius> yeah so far it seems beautiful
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> well, my wifi card had drivers that were so horribly gross, the guys working at the kernel rejected it into
<Etcius> yeah eventually i get drivers for the chip but its super slow
<Etcius> oh damn lol
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> F
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Well, i had to compile :,(
<Etcius> oh shit, ive never had to compile my own driver thats gotta suck
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> well, im a dev so is not such a "OH MY GOD THE WORLD IS ENDING" situation
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> also, the driver got a installer soooo...
<Etcius> lmao well at least you had the know how
<Etcius> not many people can say that
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> yeah, im happy people do stuff like unofficial drivers and document them
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> "if they dont help, we are going to do it alone >:(" kinda thing
<Etcius> lol yeah i get it
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> also, are you informed about the linux gaming world?
<Etcius> a small ammount
<Etcius> ive tryed using a kvm windows box and now lutris
<Etcius> but other than that and wine not much
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Well, Valve made their own spin on wine and they named it proton
<Etcius> oh yeah i heard about that
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> basically wine designed for gaming and a lot of the steam games work with proton
<Etcius> isnt it like built into the steam client?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> is magic
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> yes, it is
<Etcius> ill deff need to look into that too
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> but you can download it as a normal wine installation
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> and then you set it up like a wine installation
<Etcius> huh cool
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> is in fact, just wine + gaming stuff
<Etcius> ill have to look into it thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Also, are you with an amd or a nvidia card? (or intel?)
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> nvidia is not very friendly but AMD does some GOOD drivers
<Etcius> lol unfortunatly i have a rtx 2060
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> meh, i mean, nvidia drivers arent hard to install, but amd drivers dont even need installation because they are inside the kernel already
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> get what i mean?
<Etcius> oh damn thats actaully really nice
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> nvidia is cool, just not too friendly
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> yes, you buy an amd gpu and just-... uhh... you plug it in....
<Etcius> lol and a bit over priced tbh
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> yes, just a little
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> amd cpus are veery good tho
<Etcius> im running off a gaming laptop rn, got it for school
<Etcius> but eventually ill change to a pc and go full amd
<Etcius> Desktop*
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> LMAO YOU ARE USING A LAPTOP HAHA WHAT A LOSER HAHA, me too :(
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> well, i was
<Etcius> lmao i feel that
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> my mid-high level laptop died and i'm trapped with this low level pc
<Etcius> its not the best, but i needed a laptop cause i was in school for software sec
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Cool
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> I would really love a laptop tho, they are simple and easy to move
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> they are not static as a pc
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> desktop pc*
<Etcius> true, but you could always setup rdp and a vpn so you could connect remotely
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> with a high latency on a third world country like mine :/
<Etcius> what country you live in?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> chile lmao
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> well, is the wheltiest L.A country, sadly, politicians sucked all the money
<Etcius> ah damn :/ well if you setup your own ovpn server maybe youd get something reasonable
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> 478937498379 CSGO PING
<Etcius> deff no gaming, but maybe file transfers and stuff like that
<Etcius> lmfao
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> i do that already
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> my dad has a mini laptop and i use my computer as a server
<Etcius> oh cool
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> it is cool :)
<Etcius> welp, my drivers for nvidia are just about done installing so imma reaboot
<Etcius> have a good one
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Good luck!
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> yes, i said luck.
<Etcius> thanks lol
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> ;)
<clov3r> So in kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Sam Eaton - Isegoria> Okei thanks!
<slaanesh_> hi how can i go on german kubuntu help?
<slaanesh_> hi
<slaanesh_> and thanks for help yesterday
<slaanesh_> i must be going to busyi sorry guys
<slaanesh_> hi illuminated_
<slaanesh_> can you helb me
<slaanesh_> by my problem?
<slaanesh_> sorry my english its no good enought
<diogenes_> !de | slaanesh_
<ubottu> slaanesh_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<slaanesh_> ok thanks i try it
<lordievader> Good morning
<slaanesh_> one question i have. wanted to try it in the german community nobody reacts.
<slaanesh_> i used kubuntu 20.04 lts
<slaanesh_> i would like to have the complete gnome shell as a gui. That looks optically like ubuntu.
<slaanesh_> what do I have to do or enter in the bash?
<slaanesh_> i white sounds strange only i don't like canonical because of data protection and all that. That's why
<slaanesh_> i like the desktop gui
<IrcsomeBot> kachin aungmya was added by: kachin aungmya
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> Hi guys
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> How are u today???
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> I try to do everything to solve the problem...but... unfortunately...😭
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/09HPv80n/file_31097.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> I don't understand why...what...how it's happened...but the packages were not installed...
<betlog> question: where does kate store it's session data? I have two machines between which I typically mirror all daily activities, i'd llke to unify kate sessions between them too. Sharing a central config directory to clients is the usual way I do it...
<betlog> doh; seems i overlooked the obvious - /home/user/.local/share/kate/sessions/
<lordievader> slaanesh_: The German (K)Ubuntu community is likely more inactive than the general one.
<lordievader> GalantGTR: can't really read Russian, but seems like your system is up to date.
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> @lordievader, Yes bro u r right...but when we comes back to the yesterday problem with unetbootin installation and packages that was not installed...why it's shows that ist up-to-date...???
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VYyqvPxg/file_31098.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> 3 librarys r not possible to install ...and was found again the broken packages ... So...? How could it be when I just try to do the same on fresh installed system yesterday... KUbuntu shows me the same... … ... nobody know how to solve the mystery...
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> I'm going crazy... really...im starting to hate that release...
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> Im going to begin to hate it!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @GalantGTR, It is not a mystery. The Qt4 libraries simply do not exist in 20.04 focal. The maintainer of the PPA you are using needs to fix his packages to use Qt5 or another UI toolkit (gtk etc)
<lordievader> GalantGTR: I was asking for `apt-cache policy unetbootin` output yesterday... could you provide that?
<lordievader> Because, as RikMills, says the package is likely outdated or from some old (external) repository.
<RikMills> unetbootin is not in the ubuntu archive, and its website points to a ppa that is out of date with a focal package requiring qt4
<RikMills> so that is my guess
<lordievader> Ah, right. That is not going to fly.
<RikMills> their github issues have a few related to making a qt5 port, but seems nothing is really there yet
<lordievader> Gentoo ebuilds of versions >=661 depend on qt5 stuff.
<lordievader> So... GalantGTR please provide the output of `apt-cache policy unetbootin` so we can check which version it is trying to install.
<lordievader> To answer my own question, likely 677.
<RikMills> people have proposed some porting in the open issues. perhaps gentoo is using that
<lordievader> > PATCHSET="${P}-qt5.patch.tar.xz"
<lordievader> May very well be.
<lordievader> GalantGTR: I think it may be wise to look for some other image writing tool.
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm want to group 2 windows and I can't find that
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> @RikMills, Should I write an email to them about this error???
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> They know about it. There are several github issues open.
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> @lordievader, So what I should type in the console???
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> @RikMills, So what exactly should I do???
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I would find something else to use.
<lordievader> I'd do the same
<IrcsomeBot> usernameOfciccio was added by: usernameOfciccio
<IrcsomeBot> <usernameOfciccio> hello everyone, by chance do you have any updates regarding the integration of google drive on kubuntu 18.04? it starts to be quite uncomfortable for me ..
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> @RikMills, 4 example???
<flejm> hi
<flejm> I have some error when I'm installing packages
<flejm> installed digimend-dkms package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 10
<flejm> I don't know what I can do with it
<bumblefuzz> why am I unable to choose a resolution higher than 1360 x 768
<bumblefuzz> ?
<bumblefuzz> brand fresh kubuntu install
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What video card?
<bumblefuzz> I'm not sure yet
<bumblefuzz> I'm running it as a Xen VM
<bumblefuzz> and I've enabled PCI passthrough for my 1080 Ti
<bumblefuzz> but I still see 2 VGA adapters with lspci
<bumblefuzz> drivers are installed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> oh, that a bit beyond the Kubuntu support topic.  However, not sure where to find a forum that can assist.
<bumblefuzz> well, if we assume 1080ti
<bumblefuzz> why wouldn't a higher res be available
<bumblefuzz> ?
<oerheks> xen issue?
<bumblefuzz> I don't see how
<bumblefuzz> kubuntu sees both VGA adapters
<bumblefuzz> drivers are installed
<bumblefuzz> I'm happy to paste any output for debugging
<oerheks> reask in the #xen channel here on #freenode?
<bumblefuzz> this is a stock kubuntu install
<bumblefuzz> you can't provide support?
<bumblefuzz> I've always used the support channel for the OS of the VM to debug VM's
<bumblefuzz> this isn't a Xen problem
<bumblefuzz> besides, even if it were a Xen problem, you couldn't know that since you haven't actually debugged anything yet
<bumblefuzz> I don't need help with Xen... the PCI passthrough works: Kubuntu sees the 1080Ti and has installed drivers for it
<bumblefuzz> Xen is doing its job; Kubuntu is not
<bumblefuzz> this is sad
<bumblefuzz> I don't think I've come across an official support channel like this
<oerheks> <bumblefuzz> this is a stock kubuntu install .. no it is not bare metal
<bumblefuzz> that's insane
<bumblefuzz> I've used countless different distros as VM's and ALWAYS gotten support from the OS's offical support channel
<bumblefuzz> if kubuntu couldn't see the VGA adapter to begin with, THAT would be a Xen problem
<bumblefuzz> as I recall, I installed kubuntu on bare metal a while back and got a screwy display then as well
<bumblefuzz> I came here for support and got none so I uninstalled kubuntu
<bumblefuzz> now, I'm seeing a pattern
<bumblefuzz> welp, lesson learned
<bumblefuzz> I'm never using kubuntu again
<flejm> I have some different problem
<flejm> installed digimend-dkms package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 10
<flejm> this error appears while installation packages
<oerheks> seems to be a known issue; https://github.com/DIGImend/digimend-kernel-drivers/issues/387
<oerheks> some clues about building yourself
<flejm> thanks, but I understand it a little
<IrcsomeBot> <max...> Can you install Steam on kubuntu 20.04 good evening?
<diogenes_> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<IrcsomeBot> <max...> Thank you
<user|13356> hello can i,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<user|13356> bruh
<paolo_> ciao
<paolo_> perche quando rimuovo una applicazione rimane l'icona nel menu?
<paolo_> ?
<oerheks> !it | paolo_
<ubottu> paolo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<paolo_> hi guys .. can you help me ? why when I remove app from kubuntu 18.04 the icon rest in the main menu?
<paolo_> so?
<paolo_> plzzz
<IrcsomeBot> ddogukan was added by: ddogukan
<IrcsomeBot> <ddogukan> Hi, I have a issue with my kubuntu. I'm so glad if you would help. … I want to share my internet connection. I connect ethernet cable to my computer and want to connect computet a access point. I tried to create a wifi but it is not visible. I've searched a little bit but couldn't any issue like that.
<valorie> @ddogukan - all ethernet cables are not the same
<valorie> make sure you have the correct one
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Dogukan, in 20.04 it's really easy, just click the network icon in the system tray, then click Hotspot button at the top:
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 690x604) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/JbtoDOsj/file_31153.jpg
#kubuntu 2020-06-04
<user1234> How do you fix twitching or glitching when closing or changing windows
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> kwin_x11 —replace &
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> or try plasmashell —replace &
<IrcsomeBot> <Sam Eaton - Isegoria> It should work with and without it
<Mrokii> Hello. My Kubuntu-System often freezes completely (having to hit the reset-button then), without any event being logged in /var/log/syslog. Another problem is that quite often after restart, the PC hangs even before showing the BIOS-screen. On the net I read that a faulty power supply could be the cause for the latter problem, and I'm wondering if that could be the cause for the freezes also...
<diogenes_> Mrokii, yes quite possible.
<Mrokii> diogenes_: Okay, thanks. The power supply is a bit older, and some ago my PSU died. I had bought that because the power grid in my house isn't very reliable, so who knows what happened there to the PSU and/or the power supply.
<diogenes_> Mrokii, maybe you need a stabilizer.
<Mrokii> diogenes_: I have a stabilizer. My PSU does that. It's one from APC (the same I had before which had died after years of use) and is / was quite reliable.
<Mrokii> diogenes_: At least I think that's what you mean with "stabilizer". The PSU is preventing voltage peaks (or whatever the english term is) to reach the PC.
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<diogenes_> Mrokii, yes, that's what i mean.
<Mrokii> diogenes_: Thanks. I guess I'll give a new power supply a try, as this one is probably about ten years old.
<diogenes_> Mrokii, ok good luck.
<Mrokii> thanks. :-)
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> Cracking up… was added by: Cracking up…
<paolo_> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <ddogukan> @DarinMiller, I'm using 19.10 version of kubuntu and there is no such like that icon. I've tried to upgrade my version but it seems that i connot upgrade now.
<IrcsomeBot> <usernameOfciccio> @usernameOfciccio, up
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<unauditedprint> is there a way to quickly enable/disable monitors? like a monitor profile?
<hyperbaba>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER hyperbaba uhxfkdqwfvlb
<hyperbaba>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER hyperbaba htwfmqmiwxac
<hyperbaba>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER hyperbaba htwfmqmiwxac
<BluesKaj> hyperbaba, wrong tab, use the freenode server page
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @ddogukan, sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<IrcsomeBot> <ddogukan> @DarinMiller, Upgrades to the development release are only available from the latest supported release
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> In this caase, the "dev" release is 20.04.  If you wait 1 more month, 20.04.1 should be released and "sudo do-release-upgrade" will work without the "-d".
<IrcsomeBot> <ddogukan> There is any change to upgrade this version up? Sorry I'm a noob a little bit.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 20.04 will auto update to 20.04.1 without any special commands.
<IrcsomeBot> <ddogukan> Thank you Darin really. And then I have to wait one more month to open a hotspot 😂😂, because couldn't do with command lines. Thank you so much
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> sudo do-release-upgrade should work for 19.10 -> 20.04 already
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> without the -d
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Thanks Rik.  Was this transition triggered by groovy was released?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hotspot can be manually configured using the network manager Connections options.  This video shows setup with Ubuntu, but essentially the same in Kubuntu. http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3111720.0
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, Not until a week to 10 days after
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ```Dist: focal … Name: Focal Fossa … Version: 20.04 LTS … Date: Thu, 23 April 2020 20:04:00 UTC … Supported: 1 … Description: This is the 20.04 LTS release … Release-File: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal-updates/Release … ReleaseNotes: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal-updates/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/ReleaseAnnouncement … ReleaseNotesHtml:
<IrcsomeBot> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal-updates/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/ReleaseAnnouncement.html … UpgradeTool: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal-updates/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/focal.tar.gz … UpgradeToolSignature: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal-updates/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/focal.tar.gz.gpg```
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> which is what 19.10 looks for to see a new release
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> This rolled over back on April 23rd?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I don't understand
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 885x840) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/zLbIL590/file_31231.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 885x840) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/CwJgNLbE/file_31232.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Apologies as my question was phrased poorly: on what date was the "-d" no longer required?
<IrcsomeBot> thatonefurry was added by: thatonefurry
<shane> how to enable location service
<IrcsomeBot> devshane was added by: devshane
<IrcsomeBot> <devshane> How to enable location services
<IrcsomeBot> <devshane> No one?
<IrcsomeBot> <Cracking up…> anybody on kubuntu ? how do i add shutdown menu to favorites in stock app launcher. i add it to favorites by right click menu but its not showing up.is this a bug of just my issue
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Cracking up…, Sometimes plasmashell get confused... try:  plasmashell —replace &
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> I use the application menu with cascading menu's, If you are using that you can simply drag which app you want to the left into Favorite apps.
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> (Photo, 425x584) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hZN15d0P/file_31258.jpg Cascading Menu
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> personally I like the cascading menu better for the fact that you don't have to click vs. highliting to get into another submenu.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I agree on both accounts.  However, on 2 of my NVidia systems, plasmashell requires a restart after a fresh reboot to properly initialize the custom (manually added) favorites and the weather widget.  It's been that way for at least a couple years.
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> weird
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> here's a better example
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> (Photo, 852x695) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/nbUpO7j0/file_31259.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> I haven't used an nvidia card in years
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> been on integrated intel graphics for the last several years.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 552x766) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/h4XXuuax/file_31262.jpg I just rebooted to demo the missing sleep icon, but as luck would have it, my shortcut menu is fine:
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> nice
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 687x513) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/XlHNYN8f/file_31263.jpg However, my weather widget is not:
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 687x513) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/25ONu0IO/file_31264.jpg But after plasmashell —restart & :
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> you live in the same area as me
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Boise, ID?
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> Fruitland
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Oh!
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> been using linux since 2000
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> but moved here 18 years ago
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I moved here in '88 but did not use linux until '07 and started using Kubuntu in ~2011...
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> nice
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> used debian for years until about 2 years ago, still use it on servers but use kubuntu as my daily desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/1hVyFE8d/file_31267.jpg current desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Very nice.
<user2> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hi
<user|799> hello i have no sound  from jack sink
<glat-agent643> Hello. I am selling cheap GNU/Linux licenses. $89 today!
<wxl> glat-agent643: you can leave here, too
<oerheks1> !ops | see glat .. again
<ubottu> see glat .. again: Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) acheronuk, ahoneybun, claydoh, ikonia, jussi, Mamarok, mneptok, Nalioth, ovidiu-florin, Pici, Riddell, ryanakca, shadeslayer, Tm_T, tsimpson, valorie, Unit193, yofel, dax.
<glat-agent643> Hello. I am selling cheap GNU/Linux licenses. $89 today!
#kubuntu 2020-06-05
<Chuggie_Dougie> having issues with monitor output on ubuntu.  i have a laptop i removed the screen from (broken) and have a HDMI plugged in to monitor.  The desktop panels and icons what are not showing on the secondary (HDMI) monitor.  Are there linux commands to shut off the primary monitor and only output to the HDMI?
<Daskreech> xrandr I think
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Chuggie_Dougie, Each monitor can be configured independently.   If running X, set the HDMI monitor to primary via System Settings -> Disp & Monitor -> Disp Config.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> As for command line, use something like: xrandr --output LVDS-0 --primary
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> use xrandr to show the attached/detected monitors.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sam Eaton - Isegoria> you lazy sleepy cunt :P
<lordievader> Good morning
<Daskreech> hi lordievader
<lordievader> 👋
<IrcsomeBot> <Cracking up…> @DarinMiller, thanks i changed to cascading and it works👍
<IrcsomeBot> <Cracking up…> @sigAIO, thanks it works
<user|23314> i can't find my wifi to connect to it , i am using kubuntu 18.4
<user|23314> my laptop is kinda old hp pavilion
<user|23314> any one can help ?
<lordievader> NetworkManger doesn't list your network?
<user|23314> no
<user|23314> it only works if wired connection !
<user|23314> excuse me i am a new user of Kubuntu
<lordievader> What is the output of `ip link list`?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IrcsomeBot> <ddogukan> @RikMills, It worked thank you a lot
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/wtIIEhku/file_31311.webp
<lalyl14> esque sa parle français???
<lalyl14> bonjour
<lalyl14> a tous
<lalyl14> je voulais savoir comment mettre en transparence du tableau de bord sous kubuntu 20.04
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> !fr | lalyl14
<ubottu> lalyl14: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> Hello lovely community. I am currently using Thunderbird in 20.04. Is Kmail advisable to use or should I stick with Thunderbird?
<BluesKaj> @nash_g5, kmail is for office suite use mostly, if you have hundreds of email to deal with daily as an example, otherwise thunderbird is an easier to use and set up app than kmail
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> @BluesKaj, Thank you. There cannot be a simpler answer. I am sticking with Thunderbird then. Cheers
<BluesKaj> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Cracking up…> guys why does kubuntu dont close apps at shutdown. its acting like hibernating. eg: if i open file manger and shutdown my pc the file manager is not closed automatically it open when i start agin
<diogenes_> Cracking up…, maybe some sort of 'save session' is enabled?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 1280x764) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/D0aLyB1X/file_31316.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> You can choose what happens
<IrcsomeBot> <Cracking up…> @RikMills, thanks it worked. 😊
<daum> hey all i just installed kubuntu 20, and chromium can't seem to find my microphone, but skype can.  slack also can't but i assume since it's electron based may be related?
<oerheks> no, chromium snap confinement. on gnome i would goto softwarecenter > installed > snapname> permissions
<oerheks> i think muon gives the same route?
<daum> hmm
<oerheks> or reinstall that chromium snap with --classic
<user|39171> I bough this computer at a yard sale and they said that they took all the pass words out but it won't let me up date the computer. Can you help me?
<nescius> user|39171: https://askubuntu.com/a/24024
<user|39171> I need to up date my computer, can you help me?
<oerheks> user|39171, install a fresh ubuntu, on that 'yardsale'
<genii> oerheks: That would be the simplest, yes
<oerheks> one can use a live iso to see what is now on the disk, if you are curious
<oerheks> .. i would
<oerheks> unless it has a pesky encryption
<termy> \j #kubuntu-de
<his> Hello I got a bug with python install. Can someone help me please ?
#kubuntu 2020-06-06
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Python should be installed automatically.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You can also install Anaconda.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sam Eaton - Isegoria> how to get members of the chat?
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @DarinMiller, From my experience Anaconda is very useful on Win and Mac, but for linux it can create more problems than it solves.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> Ankushgandhi was added by: Ankushgandhi
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankushgandhi> Fwd from Ankushgandhi: how to check read/write speed of my nvme ssd
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankushgandhi> Fwd from Ankushgandhi: I am getting copying soeed less than 400 mbps
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankushgandhi> Fwd from Ankushgandhi: In windows i will got more tgan 2gbps
<elementalx_> Hey
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankushgandhi> @Ankushgandhi, ??
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Ankushgandhi, This website details drive speed measurement: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-unix-test-disk-performance-with-dd-command/#:~:text=Use%20dd%20command%20to%20monitor,zero%20of%3D%2Ftmp%2Ftest1.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you are using dolphin to copy on an older versions of Kubuntu, you will see much slower throughput.  To realize full speed, use the rsync command or the latest version of Kubuntu.
<granularService> hello, i would like to know how to adjust time interval between double click via touchpad on kubuntu 19.10. I always find it difficult to select text on webpages.
<memphisto> Hi. I'm running kubutu 20.04 (Recently upgraded from 18.04) and have error while running Clementine :Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @granularService, Looks like double click timing needs to be added by KDE, but unfortunately has not been added yet.  I have manually configured libinput in the past, so you may be able to do the same.  General libinput documentation can be found here: https://wayland.freedesktop.org/libinput/doc/latest/configuration.html
<pygeek> wow so many people here
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @memphisto, I am trying to recall the fix for clementine but am currently "blanking".  Did you try re-installing it?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> do you have good, bad and ugly?
<oerheks> gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Cracking up…> which firewall are you guys using?
<oerheks> most likely the standard iptables tool UFW
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> just using the default firewall here (UFW) with no special config.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Cracking up…, iptables
<IrcsomeBot> <Cracking up…> i dont have any firewall app pre-installed do i need to install from software manager
<oerheks> !info ufw-kde
<ubottu> Package ufw-kde does not exist in focal
<oerheks> oh
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you might try gufw... I have no experience with it, so I cannot advise.
<oerheks> i use gufw on gnome, not sure what it pull into kde
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I just installed it and install was very "light".
<oerheks> for basic services,  sudo ufw allow ssh #  will do
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<BluesKaj> just ufw on kde/plasama
<BluesKaj> plasma even :-)
<oerheks> to see all services; less /etc/services
<munishbansal> hello friend
<munishbansal> welcome
<IrcsomeBot> <Cracking up…> thanks for your suggestions
<IrcsomeBot> <ddogukan> Hello again, sorry my too much questions. I've upgrade my kubuntu to 20.04. Opening hotspot but there is no password I can put. I am making settings, you know wifi password
<IrcsomeBot> <ddogukan> Wifi security tab, WPA 2 personal and again there is no password again
<IrcsomeBot> <ddogukan> I've searched but couldn't a problem like that
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 563x667) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/2U0i1fPw/file_31382.jpg Open the Network Connection, select the Wired Ethernet Connection, then click the settings button in the lower left, and you should see something like this:
<oerheks> check you kwallet, is the wifi password already stored there?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I think he wanted to password protect his hotspot but I could be wrong...
<oerheks> after upgrading, opening hotspot. ..
<IrcsomeBot> <ddogukan> @DarinMiller, I wanted to that. I've opened password but there is no password protection
<IrcsomeBot> <ddogukan> I've opened hotspot**
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Specify a hotspot password that's at least 8 characters long.
<IrcsomeBot> <ddogukan> @DarinMiller, I did that but when I wanted to connect hotspot from my phone, I see again that there is no password protection.
<IrcsomeBot> <ddogukan> @DarinMiller, It's more than 8 characters
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hmmm, it's working fine here.  Maybe ensure to disconnect the hotspot and create a fresh one?
<IrcsomeBot> <ddogukan> Okay I'll do
<IrcsomeBot> <ddogukan> Hey Darin
<IrcsomeBot> <ddogukan> You are the best man, my hero
<IrcsomeBot> <ddogukan> Thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> np :)
<IrcsomeBot> iasdarshan was added by: iasdarshan
<oerheks> !cookie | DarinMiller
<ubottu> DarinMiller: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller likes cookies. :)
<IrcsomeBot> Escuridão Preto was added by: Escuridão Preto
<donbuche> Hi there! I would like to know if is possible to run Kubuntu 20.04 64bits on Raspberry Pi 4. Anyone knows?
<oerheks> seen people try, KDE is too heavy
<donbuche> Doh! ok, thank U for the feeback!
<oerheks> Xubuntu or Mate are populair
<donbuche> I know, I know... I've used them for a while... but I fell in love with Kubuntu 20.04... ^_^
<donbuche> Just I've watched a guy in Youtube that ran Kubuntu on Rpi4, but he says is a 32Bit version... So I think is not Kubuntu 20.04: it is Kubuntu 18.04 (the only 32bit version I've found.)
<oerheks> well, give it a try, tweak it down
<donbuche> I was looking for the 20.04 but I will try the 18.04, hoping it boot.
<donbuche> Thank U so much for the help !
<mparillo> I would not be so quick to assume XFCE is lighter than KDE. LXDE yes, LXQt, some, but XFCE is a much closer call.
<IrcsomeBot> <Enis B.> Speaking of xfce or other desktops like Gnome, I don't know if it's me but I find them unusable on a 4k or 5k screen. KDE is the only one allowing me to set the scaling to something like 130%. Couldn't find a similar setting in xfce or gnome.
<Atlenohen> hello
#kubuntu 2020-06-07
<ikiteru> hola
<IrcsomeBot> hd_scania was added by: hd_scania
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> ☺️
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> Now testing Neon Focal, but i find it stuck, frozen, and dead
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> How about Focal on Kubuntu? Most recent LTS?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Fresh install of focal 20.04 or upgrade?
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> Upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Did you upgrade from a Neon on top of Kubuntu ppa?
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> On top of Kubuntu PPA? I guess no
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You mentioned Neon, so I am confused if Neon was installed or if that is a typo.
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> My fresh install was Neon Bionic, now upgraded to Neon Focal
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> As you have discovered the hard way, Neon is not ready to upgrade to 20.04.  All the necessary packages are not ready.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I cannot think of an easy way to recover other than to re-install.
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> I’ve installed then upgraded into Neon Focal as for testing
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> Or waiting for Neon Focal being ready?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> It's hard to tell how long before all the packages will be ready for a Focal based neon.  If this is just a testing environment and you want to test bleeding edge packages, install Neon Dev unstable (still based on 18.04).  But as the name implies, it is UNSTABLE and will break on occasion.
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> UNSTABLE is too risky for me … I at least need sth having reached alpha to test
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> Hard to tell how long before Neon Focal readiness?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Correct regarding the uncertainty. Quite a few changes are required to convert to the new base.
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> Just a few changes, and should NOT take that long right?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am not involved in the Neon update so I cannot even guess on an ETA.
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> @DarinMiller, How to upgrade Neon ON TOP of Kubutu PPA?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Such a PPA no longer exists (again too many packages have changed).
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> Fwd from bhushanshah: They're correct yes. We don't have any ETA when focal will be ready and it is not recommended to install focal based KDE Neon
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> Fwd from hd_scania: 👍🏻😊
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> Fwd from hd_scania: Thanks. And i’m going to fresh install Bionic again
<th4ntis> Is there a way I can change the size of the 'title bar' on windows?
<th4ntis> Like, the border of a window that has the application name, and min/max/close buttons.
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<th4ntis> o7
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> How r u
<th4ntis> Not bad, just kinda chillin. Tryin to wind down before I sleep. You?
<Wenz> hello
<Atlenohen> Hi
<Atlenohen> Kubunutu should set default grub.cfg to reflect the menuentry names Kubunutu rather than Ubuntu
<Atlenohen> the output message also when booting without quiet, Welcome to Ubuntu 19.10 ... Welcome to Kubuntu 19.10
<Atlenohen> BUG: long idle (30 mins +) in login screen after boot makes mouse not work stuck
<Atlenohen> turns off, after login and mouse re-plug, mouse turns on but still no register on screen
<Atlenohen> BUG2: after idling in desktop for over 24H the whole thing becomes an unresponsive mess that takes minutes to reload each GUI component slowly, but general slowness still continues, reboot is necessary
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<user|254999> Hi ..
<user|254999> Can someone please confirm me what is the latest version of kernel ??? I'm running on 5.4.0.33 but on Ubuntuupdate.org it's showing 5.4.0.34 released on 27th May ... So why I'm not getting it ?
<user|254999> Please somebody confirmation which kernel version you are running on
<oldsmk> 5.7.1 https://www.kernel.org/
<user|254999> No no I'm asking about Ubuntu Kernel
<oldsmk> I also run 5.4.0 on Ubuntu 20.04
<user|254999> I'm using Kubuntu...
<oldsmk> me too, sorry, same base
<user|254999> Can you tell the the results of
<user|254999> uname -a
<oldsmk> 5.4.0-33-generic
<RikMills> 5.4.0.33 is the latest in updates released to users
<user|254999> 5.4.0.33 ohhh .. you still haven't got 5.4.0.34 ... Have you run sudo apt upgrade?
<RikMills> 5.4.0.34 has not completed QA as an update yet
<user|254999> https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/focal/main/proposed/linux-image-generic
<user|254999> In this link it's showing proposed
<user|254999> What is proposed? Does it means waiting for approval?
<RikMills> proposed means not released to updates yet
<RikMills> user|254999: basically, yes
<user|254999> Ohh that's why ... It was proposed on 27th .. so I thought my system has problems so it's not getting updates
<user|254999> Thanks all for your support😁
<oldsmk> what's so critical about this minor update?
<IrcsomeBot> Terminator_99 was added by: Terminator_99
<user|254999> @oldsmk not so much but wasn't getting any updates from last 5-6 days so curious..haha
<Guest2933> !cmd
<joao> hi
<Crell> Hello, peoples.  Since upgrading to 20.04, my Alt-F2 trigger (I can never remember what the specific mini-app is called) is not working.  The keystroke just does nothing.  Is there a setting for that which may have gotten corrupted in the update, or something else I can look into?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Crell, Are you saying alt-f2 fails to open krunner (the quick launch drop down at the top of the screen)?
<Crell> Correct.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> System Settings -> Global Shortcuts -> krunner
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you should be able to re-assign it there...
<Crell> Hm.  Looks like the "Run Command" application stepped on Alt+Space and Alt+F2.  That may be what knocked it off of krunner.
<Crell> That fixed it.  Thanks, Darin!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> excellent :)
<lovelybunny> hi, new to kubuntu here and a bit confused
<lovelybunny> how do I install using .deb files?
<Crell> sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @lovelybunny, What you want to install?
<Crell> Although generally if a package is available through an apt repository that's a better alternative.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> Doesn't double clicking installes it ?
<lovelybunny> it's discord
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @lovelybunny, It's available via snap
<lovelybunny> no, double clicking is opening it in a archive manager
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @lovelybunny, Then use command otherwise use gdebi software to install it
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Crell, This
<lovelybunny> gdebi is what I needed, thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> Or install gdebi  … sudo apt install gdebi  … From now on double clicking will open in gdebi
<lovelybunny> I couldn't remember what it was called, been away from linux for a while
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @lovelybunny, Welcome
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @lovelybunny, 👍
<Crell> For those who are apparently not in IRC but coming in via a bridge bot... where are you? :-)  Is there a Slack or Discord channel this room is migrating to?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Telegram here...
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> +1
<moro1978> Hi. Just freshly upgraded to 20.04
<moro1978> and wireless adapter all of a sudden is  it recognised anymore
<moro1978> it is not
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> run this and reply with resulting url: ifconfig | pastebinit
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Bad assumption on my part... Are you able to use a lan line on the affected PC?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Or a usb wifi adapter?
<IrcsomeBot> AmanReDX was added by: AmanReDX
<IrcsomeBot> <AmanReDX> Need help trying to install kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <AmanReDX> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/6pkRw9kM/file_31452.jpg Need help … Trying to install kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> did you try: sudo apt install --fix-broken
<IrcsomeBot> <AmanReDX> @DarinMiller, Don't know i tried Lots of command from internet I don't remember
<IrcsomeBot> <AmanReDX> @DarinMiller, I will try one more time this command
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> is 'sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop' broken also?
<IrcsomeBot> <AmanReDX> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/C7fjNVx8/file_31453.jpg Can't type and select anything
<IrcsomeBot> <AmanReDX> @RikMills, Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <AmanReDX> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/2dz548OU/file_31454.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Do you have an PPA's installed?  If so, you may want to disable or even ppa-purge them and then attempt the upgrade.
<IrcsomeBot> <AmanReDX> @AmanReDX, What is this ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have never seen such an error.  I would have to search...
<IrcsomeBot> <AmanReDX> @AmanReDX, After installing kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <AmanReDX> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Vc63yadT/file_31455.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <AmanReDX> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/oguEB5Pm/file_31456.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <AmanReDX> Any way to go back in gnome ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you can try to use ctrl-alt-f2 to drop to a terminal and  sudo apt purge kubuntu-desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <AmanReDX> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/7sqPTSYZ/file_31457.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> OK, so kubuntu-desktop did not break you current desktop...
<IrcsomeBot> <AmanReDX> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/PVUS91o8/file_31458.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> please run this command and take a picture: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -v \# | grep -v src
<IrcsomeBot> <AmanReDX> @AmanReDX, Now can I restart ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You might find your system unbootable given the above errors. But not sure how to advise without knowing what commands have been attempted.
<dillon> hey guys, anybody here?
<Dragnslcr> A few people, yes
<dillon> hey, I got another question
<dillon> I am trying to back up my files to an external drive but Kubuntu won't let me do it.  It would really be very time saving if I could get this to work
<Dragnslcr> What are you trying to do, and what exactly is happening?
<dillon> I am trying to move files to an external drive I tried both copying and pasting and cut and paste but the option for paste isn't an option "crtl v" doesn't work either
<dillon> even if I have to through terminal that's fine but I am a noob to say the least so the gui is just a little easier
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> dillon did you format your ext HD as Ext4?
<dillon> I honestly don't remember what it's formated as I think it's nfts
<dillon> ntfs
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Either your drive is mounted as read only or you did not set the permission correctly when formatted as ntfs....
<HickorySmokedBac> How has gaming been on Kubuntu with Steam?
<HickorySmokedBac> Or should I start out with Ubuntu?
<dillon> IrcsomeBot oh ok, thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @dillon, use this command to see the mount: mount | grep media
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @HickorySmokedBac, Steam gaming has been great with native and Proton games. Lutris and wine-staging have also been great.
<HickorySmokedBac> I've been thinking about trying it atleast once to see if I can get all machines off of Windows
<HickorySmokedBac> Now that I moved to town with unlimited and unmetered bandwidth, I don't see why I don't try it once
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Have you seen any of the FlightlessMango videos on youtube?  Many of the wine games with DXVK are performing very close to windows.  And in some cases even better: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2_LlSaYNUo
<dillon> need help mounting a hard drive guys
<Dragnslcr> Is it a removable drive? If so, it should show up in the list in Dolphin. That would be the easiest way to mount it.
<dillon> dragnslcr cool name btw, It does show up in dolphin however I can get access to it but I can't transfer files over
<dillon> I used this link https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/mounting-hard-disks-partitions-using-linux-command-line/ and I still get error messages
